# FT WORTH CRUISE



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

BIG TURN OUT ON HEMPHILL ST. CAR WASH!!!!! HERE IS SOME PICS ON HOW WE DO IT IN FT. WORTH!!!!


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

THAT WAS JUST A FEW CARS I GOT PICS OF THERE WAS MANY MORE!!!
EVERY SATUDAY FROM NOW ON


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

good turn out last nite...It's down again next saturday...everyone needs to come out and get Funky town crunk again.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Mar 25 2007, 02:48 PM~7548331
> *good turn out last nite...It's down again next saturday...everyone needs to come out and get Funky town crunk again.
> *


im down for it


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Mar 25 2007, 01:13 PM~7547588
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

the real Texas riders :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE A GOOD CRUISE. WHERE IS THIS PLACE IN FT WORTH SO WE CAN ROLL OUT THERE NEXT TIME. BUT THERE ARE A BUNCH OF FLOATING BUBBLES IN YOUR PICS HOMIE THATS MEANS THERE ARE GHOSTS THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 26 2007, 09:16 AM~7552526
> *LOOKS LIKE A GOOD CRUISE. WHERE IS THIS PLACE IN FT WORTH SO WE CAN ROLL OUT THERE NEXT TIME. BUT THERE ARE A BUNCH OF FLOATING BUBBLES IN YOUR PICS HOMIE THATS MEANS THERE ARE GHOSTS THERE.  :biggrin:
> *


no ghosts showed up homie, the location is on Hemphill street on the southside of Funkytown


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 26 2007, 09:16 AM~7552526
> *LOOKS LIKE A GOOD CRUISE. WHERE IS THIS PLACE IN FT WORTH SO WE CAN ROLL OUT THERE NEXT TIME. BUT THERE ARE A BUNCH OF FLOATING BUBBLES IN YOUR PICS HOMIE THATS MEANS THERE ARE GHOSTS THERE.  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

already :thumbsup:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

its going down next saturday in funkytown :biggrin:


----------



## westsidebagos (May 24, 2006)

next one i'll be there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAYMN holding it down in Fort Worth
shit ima have to check it out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

when is the cruis I am down to go whats up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2007, 01:30 PM~7643907
> *TTT
> *


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 21 2008, 11:44 AM~9745739
> *
> *


SO WHAT A GOOD TIME TO START IT BACK UP :biggrin: I'M READY ANYTIME '' COLD OR HOT ''


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 21 2008, 10:49 AM~9745778
> *SO WHAT GOOD TIME TO START IT BACK UP  :biggrin:  I'M READY ANYTIME '' COLD OR HOT ''
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ...I know your always down.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Is that the Famous Tangerine Dream?


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 21 2008, 11:54 AM~9745817
> *:0  :0  :0 ...I know your always down.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SO ARE WE GOING TO DO THIS SOON ? I'M READY WHEN YOUR READY . WE WHERE TAKING ABOUT DOING A BIG '' B B Q '' HERE IN FORT WORTH .


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Jan 21 2008, 01:18 PM~9746357
> *Is that the Famous Tangerine Dream?
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Jan 21 2008, 12:18 PM~9746357
> *Is that the Famous Tangerine Dream?
> *


Are you the owner of Wild Mint??...If so than Aurelio is your cousin right???


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah,that's my lil, big ass cousin.


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Jan 22 2008, 05:57 AM~9754155
> *yeah,that's my lil, big ass cousin.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 21 2008, 05:22 PM~9748146
> *SO ARE WE GOING TO DO THIS SOON ? I'M READY WHEN YOUR READY . WE WHERE TAKING ABOUT DOING A BIG '' B B Q ''  HERE IN FORT WORTH .
> *


   Let Me Know When


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Jan 22 2008, 09:02 AM~9754169
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaamn Look At Aurileo Pimpin


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2008, 11:29 AM~9762777
> *    Let Me Know When
> *



soon  i will let you know .


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

I live in keller and want to get in the car scene loop. Please send me a pm when you get the rides started back up .

Thank you


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Jan 25 2008, 09:38 PM~9785436
> *I live in keller and want to get in the car scene loop. Please send me a pm when you get the rides started back up .
> 
> Thank you
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

real talk some one needs too keep a list of all fort worth cats. so we can pm them when we cruise. Dont forget to put me on top of that list! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My car aint nothing special yet but I would luv to go to a chill spot and meet other rollers. get some pointer and learn the game. I mostly build bikes so I am needing all the info I can get.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2008, 01:05 AM~9793389
> *My car aint nothing special yet but I would luv to go to a chill spot and meet other rollers. get some pointer and learn the game. I mostly build bikes so I am needing all the info I can get.
> *


 :thumbsup: you got it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 27 2008, 06:05 AM~9794308
> *:thumbsup: you got it
> *


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

when are yall having another cruise? im down to go :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jan 27 2008, 01:03 PM~9795707
> *when are yall having another cruise? im down to go  :biggrin:
> *


we need to get a list poppin with every ones name on it


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

well when yall make the list count me in


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 21 2008, 09:49 AM~9745778
> *SO WHAT GOOD TIME TO START IT BACK UP  :biggrin:  I'M READY ANYTIME '' COLD OR HOT ''
> *


 :biggrin: LET ME KNOW WHEN.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Jan 25 2008, 08:38 PM~9785436
> *I live in keller and want to get in the car scene loop. Please send me a pm when you get the rides started back up .
> 
> Thank you
> *


hit up impacadd he lives in Keller


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Dont let this fall behind


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm ready. Post time,place, and date. From Roanoke Tx


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 29 2008, 09:14 PM~9817283
> *I'm ready. Post time,place, and date. From Roanoke Tx
> *


Oh shit Ronoke? I used to work at a restaurant there :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This Sat 8:00pm. Whos Down!!! Dont bitch out?
Whos down?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Count me in too!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

was up sixty7imp let me know what time u going and i will go to :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2008, 03:26 PM~9823895
> *This Sat 8:00pm. Whos Down!!! Dont bitch out?
> Whos down?
> *


DAMN MY RIDES ARE OUT  GETTING THEM READY FOR THIS YR :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

All right guys. Lets do this
Yall fuckers dont clown my ride Its still in faze 1 or 2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

WHERE AT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*FunkytownRoller
$Rollin Rich$ 82 
-SUPER62- 
auto 
bigstew22 
blanco 
Elpintor 
FunkytownRoller 
green ice 
HEARTBREAKER
Loco 61
sixty7imp 
Texas Massacre 
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 
THE MAJESTICS TX 
TheTexasGoldPlater 
westsidebagos 
Wildmint *

Any one else


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

LETS ROLL


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2008, 08:30 PM~9826239
> *FunkytownRoller
> $Rollin Rich$ 82
> -SUPER62-
> ...


 :0 :0...I'm down...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 30 2008, 06:23 PM~9824414
> *was up sixty7imp let me know what time u going and i will go to :biggrin:
> *




orale! blanco y loco61 es todo!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Yo.. We Doing This Or What???? :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn my ride aint even on yalls level.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mine Isnt There Yet.... :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 31 2008, 03:55 PM~9833208
> *Mine Isnt There Yet.... :uh:
> *


This my first lowlow and im trying to do it right.


Where at? I dont even know where we going. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

We'll Meet At The Car Wash ON Hemphill then Start Rolling Downtown Then Northside On Main We'll Start It Back Up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 31 2008, 04:00 PM~9833245
> *We'll Meet At The Car Wash ON Hemphill then Start Rolling Downtown Then Northside On Main We'll Start It Back Up
> *


Sounds like a plan. Im ready


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 31 2008, 04:04 PM~9833273
> *
> *


what do you drive loco???


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2008, 06:30 PM~9826239
> *FunkytownRoller
> $Rollin Rich$ 82  <<<WHO IS THIS GUY  :biggrin:
> -SUPER62-
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 31 2008, 08:46 PM~9835804
> *
> *


SCARRED!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 31 2008, 06:58 PM~9835906
> *SCARRED!!!
> *


 :nono: :nono: hno:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 30 2008, 07:30 PM~9826239
> *FunkytownRoller
> $Rollin Rich$ 82
> -SUPER62-
> ...


Damn that many people from the Fort Worth area that is cool when I first came on lay it low there was nobody from Fort worth glad we are starting to stand up.Wildmint is not in the area anymore but here are a few more names
teal62impala
impacadd
ftwKandyman
Pranks
MAJESTICS81
Birdy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 31 2008, 09:04 PM~9835959
> *:nono:  :nono:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 31 2008, 09:11 PM~9836016
> *Damn that many people from the Fort Worth area that is cool when I first came on lay it low there was nobody from Fort worth glad we are starting to stand up.Wildmint is not in the area anymore but here are a few more names
> teal62impala
> impacadd
> ...


long ways


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 31 2008, 07:30 PM~9834480
> *what do you drive loco???
> *


 :0 Right Now I Hav My 85 Regal.. Still Hav My 61 Gettin Fixed Up... :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jan 31 2008, 11:39 PM~9837228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jan 31 2008, 10:39 PM~9837228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

shit you can count me in as soon as as my caprice is done, and until then I'll roll my 83 cutty!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

HERES A CLIP OF THE CAR WASH ALOT OF RIDES WERE NOT IN THIS CLIP!!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97tsnM8I2Cs


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 1 2008, 04:25 PM~9843149
> *HERES A CLIP OF THE CAR WASH ALOT OF RIDES WERE NOT IN THIS CLIP!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97tsnM8I2Cs
> *


Thats bad ass!!!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Feb 1 2008, 05:02 PM~9843467
> *:uh:
> *


You rollin
:biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

WE WILL MEET UP AT 8PM!!!! BRING YOUR CAMERAS FELLAS!!!!
LETS RIDE LIKE WE GOT SOMETHIN TO PROVE!!!


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 31 2008, 07:46 PM~9835804
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

whats up $ ROllin rich$ 82 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I pmd alot of folks. so we will see who all the real riders and all the e-riders are. LOL J/P


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 1 2008, 03:25 PM~9843149
> *HERES A CLIP OF THE CAR WASH ALOT OF RIDES WERE NOT IN THIS CLIP!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97tsnM8I2Cs
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Feb 1 2008, 07:57 PM~9844777
> *:thumbsup:
> *


You coming out man?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 1 2008, 04:25 PM~9843149
> *HERES A CLIP OF THE CAR WASH ALOT OF RIDES WERE NOT IN THIS CLIP!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97tsnM8I2Cs
> *


Now on my myspace


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I forgot to mention. NO COLORS NO ATTITUDES. Lets not give them a reason.


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 1 2008, 06:58 PM~9844786
> *You coming out man?
> *


My rides is still under construction :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Feb 1 2008, 08:08 PM~9844878
> *My rides is still under construction :angry:
> *


ZDoesnt mean you cant come out chill. your from R.O.?


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 1 2008, 07:09 PM~9844893
> *ZDoesnt mean you cant come out chill. your from R.O.?
> *


  4 LIFE


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 1 2008, 07:09 PM~9844893
> *ZDoesnt mean you cant come out chill. your from R.O.?
> *


  4 LIFE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Feb 1 2008, 08:14 PM~9844927
> * 4 LIFE
> *


You stay in Fort Worth. where. I think my cousin peca is R.O


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I GOT A LOT OF FOOTAGE OFF MAIN ST FROM WHEN IT WAS PACKED BACK IN THE DAY LIKE 5 OR 6 YEARS AGO IT WAS BAD ASS!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 1 2008, 08:28 PM~9845013
> *I GOT A LOT OF FOOTAGE OFF MAIN ST FROM WHEN IT WAS PACKED BACK IN THE DAY LIKE 5 OR 6 YEARS AGO IT WAS BAD ASS!!!
> *


The golden days. I would realLy appreciate it if you posted some.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 1 2008, 09:28 PM~9845013
> *I GOT A LOT OF FOOTAGE OFF MAIN ST FROM WHEN IT WAS PACKED BACK IN THE DAY LIKE 5 OR 6 YEARS AGO IT WAS BAD ASS!!!
> *


I'd Like To See Those Videos.. I Lost mine Pix N Videos From Back In The Day.. Chicks Flashing N Everything Like That... The Good O Days.. I Had A Green Galant w/ Rear Switches. :0


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

I'M JUST WAITING FOR HOMIES :biggrin: TO GO CRUISIN .. I'M READY TO RIDE ?


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 1 2008, 07:16 PM~9844940
> *You stay in Fort Worth. where. I think my cousin peca is R.O
> *


northside


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 1 2008, 07:28 PM~9845013
> *I GOT A LOT OF FOOTAGE OFF MAIN ST FROM WHEN IT WAS PACKED BACK IN THE DAY LIKE 5 OR 6 YEARS AGO IT WAS BAD ASS!!!
> *


The good o days uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

HERES A CLIP FROM THE IMPALAS C.C FROM FORT WORTH. A SUNDAY CRUISE!!!! FROM HEMPHILL TO TRINITY PARK
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z0L5AcxE1Rw


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Feb 1 2008, 05:51 PM~9844718
> *whats up $ ROllin rich$ 82  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Feb 1 2008, 05:51 PM~9844718
> *whats up $ ROllin rich$ 82  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

what intersection is the car wash at, hemphill & what?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 1 2008, 09:43 PM~9846506
> *what intersection is the car wash at, hemphill & what?
> *


I WOULD SAY GO SOUTH ON HEMPHILL FROM BERRY GO DOWN ABOUT A MILE ITS ON YOUR RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Got it, Thanks


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 1 2008, 09:52 PM~9846558
> *Got it, Thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

IT IS ON W BUTLER AND HEMPHILL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hell yes. Got a few people saying there down.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 1 2008, 10:57 PM~9845701
> *HERES A CLIP FROM THE IMPALAS C.C FROM FORT WORTH. A SUNDAY CRUISE!!!! FROM HEMPHILL TO TRINITY PARK
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=Z0L5AcxE1Rw
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 1 2008, 11:06 PM~9846657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice map


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 1 2008, 07:48 PM~9845153
> *I'd Like To See Those Videos.. I Lost mine Pix N Videos From Back In The Day.. Chicks Flashing  N Everything Like That... The Good O Days.. I Had A Green Galant w/ Rear Switches.  :0
> *


ya those were the good old days chillen in the Winn Dixie parking lot. I have seen every thing from girls flashing to gun fights but it was cool bumper to bumper. To bad it will never be like that again. Pics please.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 2 2008, 06:37 AM~9847806
> *ya those were the good old days chillen in the Winn Dixie parking lot. I have seen every thing from girls flashing to gun fights but it was cool bumper to bumper. To bad it will never be like that again. Pics please.
> *



Homie I remember them days on Main St in CowTown too.. when I first got here in 1999. Shit was happening... Now it time to bring it back to Ft WOrth again !!!!

I'll roll :thumbsup: shit I been in Ft Worth since.... I'm getting tired of always having to drive to Dallas.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 1 2008, 08:38 PM~9844618
> *WE WILL MEET UP AT 8PM!!!! BRING YOUR CAMERAS FELLAS!!!!
> LETS RIDE LIKE WE GOT SOMETHIN TO PROVE!!!
> 
> *


I GOT YOUR PM HOMIE, BUT IT NEVER SAYS WHEN, IT DOES SAY 8PM BUT WHAT DAY. I AINT GOT NO RIDE ANYMORE, LOOKING FOR A NEW PROJECT BUT MAYBE I CAN GET A COUPLE HOMIES OUT AND WE CAN RIDE TOGETHER.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Feb 1 2008, 08:57 PM~9844777
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 OH SHIT WASSUP CHARLIE MAC...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 2 2008, 10:55 AM~9848430
> *I GOT YOUR PM HOMIE, BUT IT NEVER SAYS WHEN, IT DOES SAY 8PM BUT WHAT DAY.  I AINT GOT NO RIDE ANYMORE, LOOKING FOR A NEW PROJECT BUT MAYBE I CAN GET A COUPLE HOMIES OUT AND WE CAN RIDE TOGETHER.
> *


i think its today saturday


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Feb 2 2008, 10:55 AM~9848430-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I went and cleaned up the ride. put my rims on. This should be fun.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im gonna role out at about 7:30pm see you guys there


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Juangotti,

I really appreciate the PM Homie . I am going to try and make it fo sho Be looking for the Primer 64 Impala and and a big azz black dude behind da wheel with steele !


Big stew


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Feb 2 2008, 06:00 PM~9850630
> *Juangotti,
> 
> I really appreciate the PM Homie . I am going to try and make it fo sho  Be looking for the Primer 64 Impala and and a big azz black dude behind da wheel with steele !
> ...


I will. Come on guys. I dont want to role solo


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I didnt know it was poppin off in the funky again, might have to roll the lac out there


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Nice meeting everyone I had a good time .


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Feb 2 2008, 10:26 PM~9852118-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2. We cruised it was cool. Nice meeting you guys. there are few people still cruising


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

Pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Feb 2 2008, 11:38 PM~9852553
> *Pics
> *


I didnt take a camera. but a few people did.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres A Couple Of Pix I Had A Good Time Rollin...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I WILL POST A VIDEO TOMORROW WELL TODAY DAMN ITS THIS LATE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Had a good time, but had to leave early. Car problems.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 3 2008, 09:40 AM~9853895
> *Had a good time, but had to leave early. Car problems.
> *


Thats Cool... Good To C People Comming from Up North..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 3 2008, 10:23 AM~9854189
> *Thats Cool... Good To C People Comming from Up North..
> *


Did yall role back? I went back but it looked dead so I rolled out.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 2 2008, 09:56 AM~9848434
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  OH SHIT WASSUP CHARLIE MAC...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wassup bRO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

fortworthmex U Got That Video ???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Feb 3 2008, 10:40 PM~9857983
> *wassup bRO
> *


shit nothin fool, looks like next time we gonna have to get bobby to bring out the ride and cruise with these fools, too bad the regal is gone.... :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: or i for sure woulda been out there


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 3 2008, 10:59 PM~9858727
> *fortworthmex U Got That Video ???
> *


I got it but I gotta edit some stuff ill try to post it today or tommorrow


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Feb 4 2008, 11:28 AM~9860884
> *shit nothin fool, looks like next time we gonna have to get bobby to bring out the ride and cruise with these fools, too bad the regal is gone.... :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: or i for sure woulda been out there
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 4 2008, 11:30 AM~9860891
> *I got it but I gotta edit some stuff ill try to post it today or tommorrow
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 4 2008, 10:30 AM~9860891
> *I got it but I gotta edit some stuff ill try to post it today or tommorrow
> *


Already  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2008, 11:30 AM~9854467
> *Did yall role back? I went back but it looked dead so I rolled out.
> *


???


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUESTexasOG+Feb 2 2008, 08:45 AM~9847818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alex what up Vato loco ? I was waiting for your car saturday !

had my tools out and everything ! ! ! ! !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 4 2008, 01:58 PM~9862229
> *LOL.......... Dallas is where it's at
> Alex what up Vato loco ?  I was waiting for your car saturday !
> *


Its just to long of a drive.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 4 2008, 02:59 PM~9862236
> *Its just to long of a drive.
> *



Yea, its a drive but not that long.. shit I know alot of Fort-Worth Riders that drive to Dallas just to hang out......

But thats cool Ft. Worth trying to bring it back like back in the day's !

Shit I only got to cruz main street a few times befor they closed it down. 

Much prop's to Yall vato's .......... Soon SexyThree going to have to hit I30 and
go kick it with the Ft. Worth Homies........


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 4 2008, 01:58 PM~9862630
> *Yea, its a drive but not that long.. shit I know alot of Fort-Worth Riders that drive to Dallas just to hang out......
> 
> But thats cool Ft. Worth trying to bring it back like back in the day's !
> ...



ill bring along my 81 MC  :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 4 2008, 03:58 PM~9862630
> *Yea, its a drive but not that long.. shit I know alot of Fort-Worth Riders that drive to Dallas just to hang out......
> 
> But thats cool Ft. Worth trying to bring it back like back in the day's !
> ...


You Guys Are Always Welcome Come On Down...  But This Saturday I'll Kickin It In D-Town.. For The TECHNIQUES C.C. 5th Annual Valentines Dance..  Cant Want!! :happysad:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214monte+Feb 4 2008, 04:18 PM~9862802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 4 2008, 02:58 PM~9862630
> *Yea, its a drive but not that long.. shit I know alot of Fort-Worth Riders that drive to Dallas just to hang out......
> 
> But thats cool Ft. Worth trying to bring it back like back in the day's !
> ...


might hit it up one day


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn my ride needs some paint.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

U Got That Video????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bump :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SUp juangotti??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 6 2008, 05:44 PM~9879782
> *SUp juangotti??
> *


sup man


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 6 2008, 06:48 PM~9879801
> *sup man
> *


You Homies Rollin This Weekend??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 6 2008, 05:53 PM~9879829
> *You Homies Rollin This Weekend??
> *


Yea prolly just me. not my brother


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Kool! I'll Probably Roll Some On Friday Night


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 6 2008, 06:02 PM~9879907
> *Kool! I'll Probably Roll Some On Friday Night
> *


Sounds like a plan


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up to all the homies stay cool and keep rollin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Feb 6 2008, 07:22 PM~9880393
> *wuts up to all the homies stay cool and keep rollin
> *


sup man


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup peeps


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Feb 7 2008, 08:32 PM~9890173
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im looking for some chrome 13x7's for my cutlass if anyone has some here in fort worth hit me up plz!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin: wanna sell yours juan??? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 9 2008, 02:43 PM~9902805
> *:biggrin: wanna sell yours juan???  :biggrin:
> *


ahahhahahahaha No. :biggrin: Whats up tonight?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

heres the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTWwvCoI3ao


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 9 2008, 05:00 PM~9903324
> *ahahhahahahaha No. :biggrin:  Whats up tonight?
> *


i dont know everyone is at the dance in dallas somewhere with the techniques or something like that valentines day dance...


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 9 2008, 06:41 PM~9904254
> *heres the video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTWwvCoI3ao
> *


nice 63's :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 9 2008, 07:45 PM~9904293
> *i dont know everyone is at the dance in dallas somewhere with the techniques or something like that valentines day dance...
> *


Next week for sure. I will be rolling out.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 10 2008, 07:45 AM~9907466
> *:wave:
> *


sup man. Yall cruising next week?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 10 2008, 08:46 AM~9907467
> *sup man. Yall cruising next week?
> *


Yes Sur... We Are Rollin Next Week Pass That Word  

Anyone Rolling To Echo Lake Today?>???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2008, 08:36 AM~9907659
> *Yes Sur... We Are Rollin Next Week Pass That Word
> 
> Anyone Rolling To Echo Lake Today?>???
> *


Whats goign on there.? Im down if its gonn a be hype.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill be out there about 8


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

where yall at???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 13 2008, 12:17 PM~9932997
> *where yall at???
> *


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

cant waite to bring out my 53 again , i remeber hittin the streets of Main back in the days , shit was poppin ! i was the only bomb 90% of the time rollin out there ...anyone remember me ? by the way this pic is back in 99/2000 at Norbuck park in Dallas off Buckner i won 3rd place mild custom


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN LOOKS LIKE RAIN TONIGHT!!! :angry:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

so anyone rolling to '' echo lake '' today ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 17 2008, 06:48 AM~9962046
> *so anyone rolling  to '' echo lake '' today ?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 weeks I will be out there if it does not rain.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 17 2008, 05:48 AM~9962046
> *so anyone rolling  to '' echo lake '' today ?
> *


NO


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Jan 22 2008, 09:02 AM~9754169
> *
> 
> 
> ...



man, wheres tha pics from the phoenix show we took last year?


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

No, That was San Mateo, CA '07
Here's some from Phoenix '07


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Feb 17 2008, 10:01 AM~9962204
> *:uh:
> *


 :around: :around:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Feb 18 2008, 01:54 AM~9968340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know we took more than that.


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

These are the only one worth posting


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Is anybody down to just get together the 2/24/08, which falls on a sunday. Some of us ridaz was just wanting to get down and to bring your own grill to cookout, hang out, and cruise Echo Park around 2pm. It would be sweet for the lo lows and familias to just kick it and bring back the good ol days "RAZA"....Holla


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm down if the weather is good. Need directions or location of Echo Park.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Feb 18 2008, 08:03 PM~9973601
> *Is anybody down to just get together the 2/24/08, which falls on a sunday. Some of us ridaz was  just wanting to get down and to bring your own grill to cookout,  hang out, and cruise Echo Park around 2pm. It would be sweet for the lo lows and familias to just kick it and bring back the good ol days "RAZA"....Holla
> *


im down lmk via pm when it will happen Ill bring my bike. :biggrin: and the cutty


> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 18 2008, 08:40 PM~9973910
> *I'm down if the weather is good. Need directions or location of Echo Park.
> *


str8 down 35 forgot what exit


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Found it. :biggrin:http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v...=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&scene=19463004&encType=1


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 18 2008, 10:01 PM~9974895
> *Found it. :biggrin: http://maps.live.com/default.aspx?v=2&cp=3...63004&encType=1
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Feb 20 2008, 06:43 PM~9990162
> *
> ULA PEEPS, do not forget about the ULA Meeting tomorrow.......  Meeting held at The D Bar........ please be there.........
> *



:worship: :yessad:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Whats up for this weekend?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 21 2008, 01:38 PM~9996103
> *Whats up for this weekend?
> *


pm me if ya role out. Im down


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

its Echo Lake hahaha not echo park thats from the movie mi vida loca :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*ROLLIN OUT TODAY!!!!! OR WHAT???*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 23 2008, 01:29 PM~10011973
> *<span style='color:gold'>I SMELL PUSSY!!!*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Feb 18 2008, 08:03 PM~9973601
> *Is anybody down to just get together the 2/24/08, which falls on a sunday. Some of us ridaz was  just wanting to get down and to bring your own grill to cookout,  hang out, and cruise Echo Park around 2pm. It would be sweet for the lo lows and familias to just kick it and bring back the good ol days "RAZA"....Holla
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Feb 18 2008, 09:03 PM~9973601
> *Is anybody down to just get together the 2/24/08, which falls on a sunday. Some of us ridaz was  just wanting to get down and to bring your own grill to cookout,  hang out, and cruise Echo Park around 2pm. It would be sweet for the lo lows and familias to just kick it and bring back the good ol days "RAZA"....Holla
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

IM IN HAHHA WITH MY FUCKED UP CUTLASS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill be there


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 23 2008, 09:28 PM~10014756
> *Ill be there
> *


so is it popping off today at 2 or what?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 24 2008, 11:34 AM~10017075
> *so is it popping off today at 2 or what?
> *


F#%k It I'll Be There....


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 1 2008, 05:25 PM~9843149
> *HERES A CLIP OF THE CAR WASH ALOT OF RIDES WERE NOT IN THIS CLIP!!!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97tsnM8I2Cs
> *


THANX FOR GETTING A CLIP OF MY CAR HOMIE. I DIDN'T KNOW ANYONE WAS FILMING ME AND HOMIE........... :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck I should have went. mother fucker damn it!!!!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 24 2008, 09:20 PM~10020717
> *THANX FOR GETTING A CLIP OF MY CAR HOMIE. I DIDN'T KNOW ANYONE WAS FILMING ME AND HOMIE........... :thumbsup:
> *


which one was your car???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

NICE MURAL


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 24 2008, 11:38 PM~10021522
> *which one was your car???
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 24 2008, 09:28 PM~10020801
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn I didnt know u took that lol. dirty undies and all


----------



## biggboy (Mar 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 24 2008, 09:01 PM~10020521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


uhhhhm i see the booty kit in the car :biggrin: thanks skim,and a big thanks to chad.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Feb 24 2008, 11:05 PM~10021820
> *uhhhhm i see the booty kit in the car :biggrin: thanks skim,and a big thanks to chad.
> *


LOL! good eyes. Special delivery for you. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 24 2008, 09:44 PM~10021618
> *NICE MURAL
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*EASTER MARCH 23 2008
@ ECHO LAKE PARK 
SO GET READY!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:angry:  :angry:


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 25 2008, 04:34 PM~10026544
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 25 2008, 03:34 PM~10026544
> *:angry:
> *


DIDNT GO OWNED


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice meeting the people that showed up. :yes: What sucked for me was having to leave early to go to work! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 25 2008, 05:04 PM~10027209
> *DIDNT GO OWNED
> *


  fuck it. friday we rollin to the wash


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by biggboy_@Feb 25 2008, 12:05 AM~10021820
> *uhhhhm i see the booty kit in the car :biggrin: thanks skim,and a big thanks to chad.
> *


not a problem at all mike.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thnak YOU!!!!!!    


thnaks again SKIM


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 25 2008, 09:12 AM~10023540
> *EASTER MARCH 23 2008
> @ ECHO LAKE PARK
> SO GET READY!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 26 2008, 08:10 AM~10032687
> *
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 24 2008, 11:54 PM~10021707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP 2PAC


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ready for Saturday!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 27 2008, 03:23 PM~10042886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When Was That?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

whats going down saturday???





> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 27 2008, 10:15 AM~10041249
> *Ready for Saturday!!!
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 27 2008, 03:25 PM~10042899
> *When Was That?
> *


SHORTY'S SHOW 2YEARS BACK


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 27 2008, 02:32 PM~10042927
> *whats going down saturday???
> 
> *


Cruising on himphill. be there 8pm


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 27 2008, 03:35 PM~10042942
> *SHORTY'S SHOW 2YEARS BACK
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 27 2008, 03:35 PM~10042942
> *SHORTY'S SHOW 2YEARS BACK
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Daymn


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 27 2008, 09:22 AM~10041057
> *WHATS UP 2PAC
> *


WHAT'S UP HOMIE. I SEE YOU ALL STILL CRUISING HEMPHILL. ENJOYED THE TIMES OUT THERE LAST YEAR.........  

I NEED TO COME TO TOWN TO CRUISE AGAIN........... :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

come on homies who all is coming out to cruise on saturday...roll call!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

NICE LS MAN ITS RARE TO SEE SHIT LIKE THAT HAPPEN... I HAD TO GET IT ON CAMERA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 28 2008, 04:37 PM~10051653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like That "Q" On Techniques... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 28 2008, 03:34 PM~10051634
> *come on homies who all is coming out to cruise on saturday...roll call!
> *


im there


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Feb 28 2008, 02:37 PM~10051653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with that maker on her? Nice Pic.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

R.I.P 
'Low Rider' Honors Legacy Of Fallen DPD Officer Senior Corporal Victor Lozada.

http://video.aol.com/video-detail/low-ride...icer/4107636575


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Feb 29 2008, 11:43 AM~10057655
> *R.I.P
> 'Low Rider' Honors Legacy Of Fallen DPD Officer Senior Corporal Victor Lozada.
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 29 2008, 09:22 PM~10062164
> *and more
> 
> 
> ...



*TOPCOP DOD POLICE 
TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB 
LOS ANGELES TO TEXAS *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

All yall ready?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 1 2008, 06:59 AM~10063985
> *TOPCOP DOD POLICE
> TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB
> LOS ANGELES TO TEXAS
> *


bIG UP TO EVERYONE WHO TOOK THIER RIDES OUT TO HONOR A FALLEN OFFICER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whos all rollin????


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 1 2008, 06:59 AM~10063985
> *TOPCOP DOD POLICE
> TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB
> LOS ANGELES TO TEXAS
> *


MAY GOOD BLESS THE LOZADA FAMILY.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yall fuckers did me dirty!!! :angry: was nothing but fuckin camaros out there!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0 you went too early right now is perfect time homie!!! imma go check it out if its crunk ill get in here and let you know i guess haha


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2008, 11:17 PM~10067728
> *Yall fuckers did me dirty!!! :angry: was nothing but fuckin camaros out there!!!
> *






:biggrin: :rofl: sorry homie last minute I saw the tags were out on the 67. :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Mar 1 2008, 10:26 PM~10067779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

the wash was dead!!! i was the only one standing out there... :burn:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2008, 10:17 PM~10067728
> *Yall fuckers did me dirty!!! :angry: was nothing but fuckin camaros out there!!!
> *


CAMAROWNED :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Mar 2 2008, 12:56 AM~10068838-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea. fools were poppin there hood and shit. pointing and laughing."look at the loney lowrider."


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i live like 12 blocks from there


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 2 2008, 02:46 PM~10071072
> *i live like 12 blocks from there
> *


Me Too.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Mar 2 2008, 03:58 PM~10071101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 2 2008, 08:09 PM~10072039
> *Im not familiar with the southside.  :biggrin:
> :angry:
> *


Hey juangotti what side are you from?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 28 2008, 05:11 PM~10051884
> *NICE LS MAN ITS RARE TO SEE SHIT LIKE THAT HAPPEN... I HAD TO GET IT ON CAMERA
> *


THANX HOMIE! WHEN I GET THE CHANCE I'LL COME OUT TO FORT WORTH TO CRUISE AGAIN.................. :biggrin: 

THANX FOR GETTING IT ON TAPE FOR ME.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 3 2008, 12:01 AM~10074323
> *THANX HOMIE! WHEN I GET THE CHANCE I'LL COME OUT TO FORT WORTH TO CRUISE AGAIN.................. :biggrin:
> 
> THANX FOR GETTING IT ON TAPE FOR ME.......... :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 2 2008, 07:04 PM~10071669
> *COPS HARRASSING
> 
> 
> ...


Thats A Clean 67 ... N Thats A Jacked Up Black N White... I Dont Kno Why They Do That $h!t... :uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin: no problem coca pearl


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 2 2008, 11:51 PM~10074257
> *Hey juangotti what side are you from?
> *


North


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 3 2008, 04:36 PM~10078437
> *:biggrin:  no problem coca pearl, cops do that shit cuz they can :angry: fawkerz
> *


I HAD NO PROBLEM WITH THEM WHEN I WOULD COME OUT TO CRUISE. I'LL GET THERE AROUND 8:30PM AND CRUISE FROM HEMPHILL, THE NORTH, AND DOWNTOWN UNTIL 6:00AM............... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

UP FOR SALE:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry10080705


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT For Fort Worth Cruisen


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 2 2008, 05:04 PM~10071669
> *COPS HARRASSING
> 
> 
> ...


iT'S FUNNY HOW ON THE PAGE BEFORE YOU ALL WERE HONORING A FALLEN OFFICER AND ON THE NEXT YOU ARE GETTING "HARRSSED" :biggrin: ..hOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN LOWRIDEING, COPS PULLING US OVER JUST COME WITH IT. IT'S ALWAYS BEEN LIKE THAT, jUST HAVE ALL YOU SH!T TOGETHER SHOW WHAT THEY WANT TO SEE AND BE DONE WITH IT. :biggrin: TRUST ME I WORK FOR FWPD I KNOW HOW SOME CAN BE!! BUT IF ALL YOU SH!T IS STRAIGHT YOU HAVE NO WORRIES. AND IF IT IS NOT STRAIGHT THEN WHY YOU B!TCHING YOU WERE IN THE WRONG ANYWAY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

"SOME" COPS ARE ASSHOLES... THEY TAKE THEYRE BADGE OVER THEYRE HEAD.. ITS FUNNY :biggrin: AND I'M NOT BITCHING IM JUST TELLIN IT LIKE IT IS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 4 2008, 09:50 PM~10089771
> *iT'S FUNNY HOW ON THE PAGE BEFORE YOU ALL WERE HONORING A FALLEN OFFICER AND ON THE NEXT YOU ARE GETTING "HARRSSED" :biggrin: ..hOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN LOWRIDEING, COPS PULLING US OVER JUST COME WITH IT. IT'S ALWAYS BEEN LIKE THAT, jUST HAVE ALL YOU SH!T TOGETHER SHOW WHAT THEY WANT TO SEE AND BE DONE WITH IT. :biggrin:  TRUST ME I WORK FOR FWPD I KNOW HOW SOME CAN BE!! BUT IF ALL YOU SH!T IS STRAIGHT YOU HAVE NO WORRIES. AND IF IT IS NOT STRAIGHT THEN WHY YOU B!TCHING YOU WERE IN THE WRONG ANYWAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Its Not About Havin Ur Stuff Straight.. Its About PoPo Sometime Get Way Out Of Hand By Pullin A Lowrider Over Just Because Its A Lowrider N They Can... I Dont Think Thats Right At All... Maybe Running A Red Light Or Maybe Not Making A Complete Stop At A Stop Sign... Than Yeah I Totally Understand That. I'll Be Right Behind That PoPo... The Last Time We Went For A Cruis This 5 0 Pulled One Our Bros Over An Said " We Pulled U Over Cuz Theres A Car That Looks Just Like This One, That We're Looking For." That Is A Crock Of $h!t.... No Disrespect To Our Officers But Some Of Them $uck.. N They Know D!ck$ The Others Are Cool A$$ Hell....


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 4 2008, 08:50 PM~10089771
> *iT'S FUNNY HOW ON THE PAGE BEFORE YOU ALL WERE HONORING A FALLEN OFFICER AND ON THE NEXT YOU ARE GETTING "HARRSSED" :biggrin: ..hOW LONG HAVE YOU BEEN LOWRIDEING, COPS PULLING US OVER JUST COME WITH IT. IT'S ALWAYS BEEN LIKE THAT, jUST HAVE ALL YOU SH!T TOGETHER SHOW WHAT THEY WANT TO SEE AND BE DONE WITH IT. :biggrin:  TRUST ME I WORK FOR FWPD I KNOW HOW SOME CAN BE!! BUT IF ALL YOU SH!T IS STRAIGHT YOU HAVE NO WORRIES. AND IF IT IS NOT STRAIGHT THEN WHY YOU B!TCHING YOU WERE IN THE WRONG ANYWAY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



well , i can understand with what your saying here but , i rolled legit and it worked but still i would get a ticket fot shit like i was driving to slow or my car is to low or he heard me bumpin music or my tint is to dark , just anything to get a mexican down man ....yes they do pick at us more but its the name of the game so we just gotta roll with the punch , i respect all police officers and i have 1 friend thats works for DPD and one that is a Texas State trooper and they never trip on that kind of stuff so if anything i think its the person in general that dislikes our style of riding or just hates mexicans totaly just my .02


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

To all:
I am asking all my friends in the car community to be on the look out for a stolen car. I have attached a flyer in 2 different formats that I would ask you to print out and post on any bulletin boards you may have available. We are offering a reward of up to $10,000.00 REWARD for information that leads to its recovery. 
Thanking you in advance for you help. 
Sincerely, 
Cris Lofgren 
Classical Gas Enterprises 
(682) 429-1010 

[email protected]


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 4 2008, 09:50 PM~10090926
> *Its Not About Havin Ur Stuff Straight.. Its About PoPo Sometime Get Way Out Of Hand By Pullin A Lowrider Over Just Because  Its A Lowrider N They Can... I Dont Think Thats Right At All... Maybe Running A Red Light Or Maybe Not Making A Complete Stop At A Stop Sign... Than Yeah I Totally Understand That. I'll Be Right Behind That PoPo... The Last Time We Went For A Cruis This 5 0 Pulled One Our Bros Over An Said " We Pulled U Over Cuz Theres A Car That Looks Just Like This One, That We're Looking For."  That Is A Crock Of $h!t.... No Disrespect To Our Officers But Some Of Them $uck.. N They Know D!ck$ The Others Are Cool A$$ Hell....
> *


i KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING AND I AGREE TO A POINT "TEXAS MASSSACRE" IS MY LITTLE BROTHER, I HAD HIS CADI OUT LAST WEEK AND WHO PULLS BEHIND ME A BLACK and WHITE AND IT WAS SOUTH Z.T. UNIT, AND OF COUSRE THEY PULLED ME OVER.OF COURSE I KNEW THE OFFICER SO IT WAS COOL BUT I EVEN ASKED WHY DID HE PULL ME OVER, HE TOLD ME TO SEE WHAT I WAS UP TO..... AND I KNOW THATS FUCKED UP FOR THEM TO DO THAT AND IN HIGH SCHOOL I MAY HAD SAID "THEY ARE PICKING ON ME CAUSE I AM MEXICAN, OR CAUSE IAM A LOWRIDER OR THEY THINK I AM BANGIN OR SELLING DRUGS" . HOLLYWOOD AND MUSIC VIDEOS MAKE US OUT TO BE JUS THAT. IT SUCK AND I USE TO BITCH ABOUT ALL THE TIME. UNTIL I KNEW NO MATTER WHAT! I WAS NEVER GOING TO WIN THAT BATTLE. SO WHEN I ROLL IN MY RIDE OR MY BROTHERS I MAKE SURE ALL MY SHIT IS TOGETHER, AND WHOEVER IS WITH ME NOT HOLDEN ANYTHING ALSO. CAUSE NEXT WEEK AND THE WEEK AFTER WE WILL STILL BE ROLLING AND THEY WILL BE THERE TOO!!! I DO NOT HAVE ANY KIDS MY GIRL FRIEND HAS TWO BOYS AND MY LITTLE BROTHER HAS A BOY AND A LITTLE GIRL, AND TO BE REAL WITH YOU GUYS I SLEEP A LITTLE BETTER KNOWING THEY ARE PULLING PEOPLE OVER AND SEEING WHAT PEOPLE ARE UP TO.. AND IT IS NOT JUST US, THEY DO IT TO ALL CAR CUSTOMIZERS... :biggrin: NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE IAM GLAD EVERYONE IS STARTING TO CRUZ AGAIN JUS LIKE WE DID IN THE 90'S ON MAIN :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Mar 5 2008, 11:10 AM~10094614
> *well , i can understand with what your saying here but , i rolled legit and it worked but still i would get a ticket fot shit like i was driving to slow or my car is to low or he heard me bumpin music or my tint is to dark , just anything to get a mexican down man ....yes they do pick at us more but its the name of the game so we just gotta roll with the punch , i respect all police officers and i have 1 friend thats works for DPD and one that is a Texas State trooper and they never trip on that kind of stuff so if anything i think its the person in general that dislikes our style of riding or just hates mexicans totaly just my .02
> *


I AGREE THERE ARE SOME COPS THAT WILL WRIGHT YOU A B.S. TICKET CAUSE ALL OF YOUR OTHER STUFF IS STRAIGHT BUT YOUR RIGHT WE HAVE TO ROLL WITH THE PUNCHES AND IT HAS ALWAYS BEEN LIKE THAT SINCE DAY ONE.... EVEN BACK IN THEM DAYS YOU COULD ROLL A PRIMERED CAR WITH SOME 13'Z ON IT AND ROLL THE SHIT OUT OF MAIN ST. ... I 'VE BEEN THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

"Thats my life vida loca.
Fuck dem feds and fuck the chota!"-sks

LMAO

All legit with me. 
but fuck a harassing cop


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2008, 04:38 PM~10096258
> *i KNOW WHAT YOUR SAYING AND I AGREE TO A POINT "TEXAS MASSSACRE" IS MY LITTLE BROTHER, I HAD HIS CADI OUT LAST WEEK AND WHO PULLS BEHIND ME A BLACK and WHITE AND IT WAS SOUTH Z.T. UNIT, AND OF COUSRE THEY PULLED ME OVER.OF COURSE I KNEW THE OFFICER SO IT WAS COOL BUT I EVEN ASKED WHY DID HE PULL ME OVER, HE TOLD ME TO SEE WHAT I WAS UP TO..... AND I KNOW THATS FUCKED UP FOR THEM TO DO THAT AND IN HIGH SCHOOL I MAY HAD SAID "THEY ARE PICKING ON ME CAUSE I AM MEXICAN, OR CAUSE IAM A LOWRIDER OR THEY THINK I AM BANGIN OR SELLING DRUGS" . HOLLYWOOD AND MUSIC VIDEOS MAKE US OUT TO BE JUS THAT. IT SUCK AND I USE TO BITCH ABOUT ALL THE TIME. UNTIL I KNEW NO MATTER WHAT! I WAS NEVER GOING TO WIN THAT BATTLE. SO WHEN I ROLL IN MY RIDE OR MY BROTHERS I MAKE SURE ALL MY SHIT IS TOGETHER, AND WHOEVER IS WITH ME NOT HOLDEN ANYTHING ALSO. CAUSE NEXT WEEK AND THE WEEK AFTER WE WILL STILL BE ROLLING AND THEY WILL BE THERE TOO!!! I DO NOT HAVE ANY KIDS MY GIRL FRIEND HAS TWO BOYS AND MY LITTLE BROTHER HAS A BOY AND A LITTLE GIRL, AND TO BE REAL WITH YOU GUYS I SLEEP A LITTLE BETTER KNOWING THEY ARE PULLING PEOPLE OVER AND SEEING WHAT PEOPLE ARE UP TO.. AND IT IS NOT JUST US, THEY DO IT TO ALL CAR CUSTOMIZERS... :biggrin:  NO DISRESPECT TO ANYONE IAM GLAD EVERYONE IS STARTING TO CRUZ AGAIN JUS LIKE WE DID IN THE 90'S ON MAIN :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 25 2008, 09:12 AM~10023540
> *EASTER MARCH 23 2008
> @ ECHO LAKE PARK
> SO GET READY!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sound like a cook out , lets being out the ride's :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 5 2008, 08:28 PM~10099501
> *sound like a cook out , lets being out the ride's  :biggrin:
> *


ILL BE THERE WITH THA 64 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2008, 05:21 PM~10097526
> *"Thats my life vida loca.
> Fuck dem feds and fuck the chota!"-sks
> 
> ...


What do you know about my boy Carlos AKA C26 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

its for sale if anyone interested in it


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Our Japan Homies TECHNIQUES JAPAN.. THANKS SENSEI*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 4 2008, 09:50 PM~10090926
> *Its Not About Havin Ur Stuff Straight.. Its About PoPo Sometime Get Way Out Of Hand By Pullin A Lowrider Over Just Because  Its A Lowrider N They Can... I Dont Think Thats Right At All... Maybe Running A Red Light Or Maybe Not Making A Complete Stop At A Stop Sign... Than Yeah I Totally Understand That. I'll Be Right Behind That PoPo... The Last Time We Went For A Cruis This 5 0 Pulled One Our Bros Over An Said " We Pulled U Over Cuz Theres A Car That Looks Just Like This One, That We're Looking For."  That Is A Crock Of $h!t.... No Disrespect To Our Officers But Some Of Them $uck.. N They Know D!ck$ The Others Are Cool A$$ Hell....
> *


Here is my take no matter what we do they are going to find a PC to pull you over, even I have gotten harassed and all my badge did was get me out of a ticket and say you looked like someone we where looking for sorry and YUP total BS, I dont harass the Raza but there are many cop that hate us becuase they think we our lowlifes, I say fuck them dam hater but there are many who got better things to do then to harass the raza...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 5 2008, 10:36 PM~10100847
> *its for sale if anyone interested in it
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that yesterday at that shop.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 6 2008, 12:36 AM~10100847
> *its for sale if anyone interested in it
> 
> 
> ...


POST :thumbsdown:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 28 2008, 07:54 PM~10053059
> *What's up with that maker on her? Nice Pic.
> *



It's some rapers name or something........

I dont remember but she was all happy about it.......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 5 2008, 09:50 PM~10099763
> *What do you know about my boy Carlos AKA C26  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


"C26 yeah that me!
Recognize that Im a og!"

All day bumpin. They on the come up. I support all local artist.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Cruise this saturday. 9ish?


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 5 2008, 08:50 PM~10099763
> *What do you know about my boy Carlos AKA C26  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


yea that boy carlos is a fool, you should see the video technic has from one night we were at the studio :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice. Damn I should of made one.


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 5 2008, 10:50 PM~10099763
> *What do you know about my boy Carlos AKA C26  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



that fool lives down the street from me, know him from way back


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Mar 6 2008, 07:45 PM~10107904
> *that fool lives down the street from me, know him from way back
> *


them fools got good jams


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 09:32 PM~10108363
> *them fools got good jams
> *


yes sir!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 02:28 PM~10105983
> *"C26 yeah that me!
> Recognize that Im a og!"
> 
> ...


Do you got that Fort Worth got next CD?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 6 2008, 09:16 PM~10108839
> *Do you got that Fort Worth got next CD?
> *


no all I got is the first one. I know they got another out. feat cin dog and bizzy bone


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

smooth vega,murda boys,sks,immortal soldierz,twisted black, rhino ent. all badd ass and are on my freinds list on myspace.

http://www.myspace.com/vintagekings


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 08:25 PM~10108919
> *no all I got is the first one. I know they got another out. feat cin dog and bizzy bone
> *


Ya they got a new one out but Fort Worth got next is a bunch of rappers from Fort Worth including my cousion Big Tex. Coast goes off on that one you got.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 6 2008, 09:29 PM~10108965
> *Ya they got a new one out but Fort Worth got next is a bunch of rappers from Fort Worth including my cousion Big Tex. Coast goes off on that one you got.
> *


I know who big tex is. havnt heard much from him. Coast is on the come up. He will be on top. his flow is immaculate


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 08:31 PM~10108990
> *I know who big tex is. havnt heard much from him. Coast is on the come up. He will be on top. his flow is immaculate
> *


He has not drop his yet he has the best prouduce in Fort Worth so when they drop it will be hot. Coast is the best rapper in Texas and I have been jaming him for a long time.Coast is number one then Black then Tex!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 6 2008, 09:56 PM~10109241
> *He has not drop his yet he has the best prouduce in Fort Worth so when they drop it will be hot. Coast is the best rapper in Texas and I have been jaming him for a long time.Coast is number one then Black then Tex!
> *


coast will be on top. guaranteed.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 09:01 PM~10109291
> *coast will be on top. guaranteed.
> *


Ya he will be and I am glad that more people are starting to hear him but chingo is make him more main stream but I guess you have to be kind of trendy to make in the rap game.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 6 2008, 10:10 PM~10109395
> *Ya he will be and I am glad that more people are starting to hear him but chingo is make him more main stream but I guess you have to be kind of trendy to make in the rap game.
> *


Chingo is cool with that "Its like this and like that" song. post big tex's myspace. i wanna ad em.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 6 2008, 04:14 AM~10102182
> *Here is my take no matter what we do they are going to find a PC to pull you over, even I have gotten harassed and all my badge did was get me out of a ticket and say you looked like someone we where looking for sorry and YUP total BS, I dont harass the Raza but there are many cop that hate us becuase they think we our lowlifes, I say fuck them dam hater but there are many who got better things to do then to harass the raza...
> *


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Mar 5 2008, 10:40 PM~10099643
> *ILL  BE THERE WITH THA 64 :biggrin:
> *


 we will be going out there about 10am or 11 to set up . so whats up with the 63


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2008, 09:11 PM~10109405
> *Chingo is cool with that "Its like this and like that" song. post big tex's myspace. i wanna ad em.
> *


http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...a1-935487544a4c


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 7 2008, 07:22 AM~10111157
> *we will be going out there about 10am or 11 to set up . so whats up with the 63
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 7 2008, 08:51 AM~10111318
> *http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...a1-935487544a4c
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: :nicoderm: 
big marc


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Good stuff


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 7 2008, 08:51 AM~10111318
> *http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...a1-935487544a4c
> *


WWWHAT UP CHRIS :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 7 2008, 07:46 PM~10116749
> *WWWHAT UP  CHRIS :biggrin:
> *


Not much what's up with you how was the show?


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 7 2008, 10:16 PM~10116940
> *Not much what's up with you how was the show?
> *


it was good . just a long ride home


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

if decided to do a fullframe n undercarage so it has been delayed


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one down tonight


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

user posted image
Hey would any of you guys hit something like this up?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

hell yeah!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Mar 8 2008, 12:20 AM~10117929
> *if decided to do a fullframe n undercarage so it has been delayed
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 8 2008, 08:16 PM~10123314
> *hell yeah!!! :cheesy:
> *


cool. might be doing something over here.trying to get the club known. add to the fam and have a good time.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Synbad979_@Mar 6 2008, 08:29 PM~10108963
> *Ok, here's the info I told some of you about or atleast the ones that got hold of me.
> 
> These are the locations the station will be hitting up.
> ...


*THANKS SYNBAD FOR THE INVITE AT TODAY 97.9 EVENT IN FT WORTH AND MY HOMIE JOHN*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

where yall at?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2008, 12:15 PM~10133326
> *where yall at?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 10 2008, 12:12 PM~10133687
> *:dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


lmao. whos posten up at the wash saturday?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Anything going down for this weekend??? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 11 2008, 09:24 PM~10146040
> *Anything going down for this weekend???  :dunno:
> *


im always down to ride.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up guys. I just thought I would let you guys know that Thee Artistics Texas chapter is looking for members here in the Fort Worth and surrounding areas. I am the Texas chap prez and would like to welcome anybody who are interested to hit me up for more details. We are a bike club at this moment here in Texas and are looking to expand in the near future. Please understand that we are new club to Texas and that we are still growing. If you have any questions please pm me or you can call me @ (817)349-5249. My name is Juan Hernandez.  

Thank You

Thee Artistics 30th aniv. Join us.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2008, 10:36 PM~10155498
> *
> *


Sup Alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Pimp... Wut U Been Up To?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2008, 11:51 PM~10156408
> *Sup Pimp... Wut U Been Up To?
> *


chillen bro liven life.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

9:30 Time For The SPEED CHANNEL :


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 12:02 AM~10156534
> *chillen bro liven life.
> *


U Got It On Speed Channel La Familia Lowridin w/ Vida


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 13 2008, 09:36 PM~10162999
> *U Got It On Speed Channel  La Familia Lowridin w/ Vida
> *


yes sir.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2008, 09:44 PM~10163055
> *yes sir.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTWwvCoI3ao&feature=related


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 14 2008, 04:16 AM~10165483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:cheesy: HOLY SNAPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What up people anything going down tonight at the wash o que onda? :dunno:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 14 2008, 05:16 AM~10165483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 15 2008, 06:37 AM~10173594
> *What up people anything going down tonight at the wash o que onda? :dunno:
> *


im down you gonna role out?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 15 2008, 09:31 AM~10173931
> *
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

No Cruise???? WTF??? Where all the riders at???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

the car wash is dead homie there aint no one here ..'dont waste your gas" :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 15 2008, 10:28 PM~10177419
> *the car wash is dead homie there aint no one here ..'dont waste your gas" :angry:
> *


Glad i didnt.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 15 2008, 10:57 PM~10177572
> *Glad i didnt.
> *


FUCK. Next week though.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

HOW BOUT SETTING A TIME FOR NEXT WKEND AND SEE HOW THAT TURNS OUT??? ME AND 4 OF MY HOMIE WILL ROLL TO DA WASH IF NOBODY EVEN SHOWS UP.. WE WENT LASTNITE, BUT AROUNG 9:30 AND STAYED TILL 11 AND ONLY A 64 ROLLED TO DA WASH ALONG WITH MY CUTTY AND MY HOMIES LINCOLN, BUT LET KNOW AHEAD OF TIME AND WE'LL BE THERE...HOLLA


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Mar 16 2008, 08:56 AM~10179190
> *HOW BOUT SETTING A TIME FOR NEXT WKEND AND SEE HOW THAT TURNS OUT??? ME AND 4 OF MY HOMIE WILL ROLL TO DA WASH IF NOBODY EVEN SHOWS UP.. WE WENT LASTNITE, BUT AROUNG 9:30 AND STAYED TILL 11 AND ONLY A 64 ROLLED TO DA WASH ALONG WITH MY CUTTY AND MY HOMIES LINCOLN, BUT LET KNOW AHEAD OF TIME AND WE'LL BE THERE...HOLLA
> *


im always down. gimme the time and Im ready


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Mar 16 2008, 07:56 AM~10179190
> *HOW BOUT SETTING A TIME FOR NEXT WKEND AND SEE HOW THAT TURNS OUT??? ME AND 4 OF MY HOMIE WILL ROLL TO DA WASH IF NOBODY EVEN SHOWS UP.. WE WENT LASTNITE, BUT AROUNG 9:30 AND STAYED TILL 11 AND ONLY A 64 ROLLED TO DA WASH ALONG WITH MY CUTTY AND MY HOMIES LINCOLN, BUT LET KNOW AHEAD OF TIME AND WE'LL BE THERE...HOLLA
> *


if it was like a light brown 64 that was my brother..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

it will be like this some other day!!!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=97tsnM8I2Cs


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

might be at trinity for easter


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 16 2008, 08:58 PM~10182790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I GOT IT ON MY ARM. :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 25 2008, 09:12 AM~10023540
> *EASTER MARCH 23 2008
> @ ECHO LAKE PARK
> SO GET READY!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

aint no one wanna role to the south with me ti echo lake. :angry: Ima have to role by my self


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2008, 09:37 AM~10186443
> *aint no one wanna role to the south with me ti echo lake. :angry: Ima have to role by my self
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

YUP


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

OK. I will be at trinity park guys. sorry no echo lake for me.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i need some 13 inch rims for my cuttlass if anyone knows of anyone sellin some pm me pleazee!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 18 2008, 11:51 PM~10202423
> *i need some 13 inch rims for my cuttlass if anyone knows of anyone sellin some pm me pleazee!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :|


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Chillin/Cookout At ECHO LAKE PARK In Fort Worth Than Cruising To The FLAG POLE In Dallas...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 18 2008, 11:51 PM~10202423
> *i need some 13 inch rims for my cuttlass if anyone knows of anyone sellin some pm me pleazee!!! :biggrin:
> *



my boy had some chrome 13's with good tire's 

Ill give him a call see if he still got's them.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 21 2008, 08:58 AM~10221112
> *Chillin/Cookout At ECHO LAKE PARK In Fort Worth Than Cruising To The FLAG POLE In Dallas...
> *


far


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

I will probably swing down
to the carwash saturday evening to say what up !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Ft Worth doing the damn thing ! :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 21 2008, 08:01 AM~10221131
> *my boy had some chrome 13's with good tire's
> 
> Ill give him a call see if he still got's them.
> *


cool thanks i still havent found any..


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

forthworthmex tell ya brother I said what up !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2008, 06:54 PM~10225052
> *far
> *


Not That Far Homie... Lets Roll


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 21 2008, 07:58 AM~10221112
> *Chillin/Cookout At ECHO LAKE PARK In Fort Worth Than Cruising To The FLAG POLE In Dallas...
> *


 :0 and I was gonna roll the opposite :uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Mar 21 2008, 08:08 PM~10225712
> *forthworthmex  tell ya brother I said what up !
> *


ill tell him whats up for you homie, hey 67imp i thought i seen you at the shell on 35 and seminary


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 22 2008, 02:19 AM~10227532
> *ill tell him whats up for you homie, hey 67imp i thought i seen you at the shell on 35 and seminary, i was gonna stop and say whats up but i was a lil drunk but fuck it...... sunday well see whats up or even saturday :biggrin:
> *



Orale homie no prob....It was me :cheesy: :biggrin: I had been rolling for a lil while too downtown and at Northside then stop for a re-fill before the clock hit 12. I might roll around there this saturday night and sunday too. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 21 2008, 11:01 PM~10226511
> *Not That Far Homie... Lets Roll
> *


to far :nosad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 22 2008, 01:49 AM~10227626
> *Orale homie no prob....It was me  :cheesy:  :biggrin:  I had been rolling for a lil while too downtown and at Northside then stop for a re-fill before the clock hit 12.  I might roll around there this saturday night and sunday too.  :thumbsup:
> *


see you around bro thats a bad ass clean 67 man


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

WILL BE AT CLUB DMX
MY GIRLS B-DAY.............


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 22 2008, 11:51 AM~10228982
> *see you around bro thats a bad ass clean 67 man
> *


orale homie!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Well guys my 67 told me FUK YOU! this morning. That sum of a biach broke down on me on the way to the car wash! I think my carburator fuk up...I'll teach him whos boss, I'm gonna get me a fuel injected engine for that sum of a biach. thats what I get for rolling it before the big day since friday...This sucks!!! :angry: :twak: :tears:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Any Pics Of Echo Park


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2008, 10:31 AM~10249874
> *Any Pics Of Echo Park
> *


Did you go?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 21 2008, 09:01 PM~10225671
> *cool thanks i still havent found any..
> *



He sold them bro. 

I got a homie with some 14" real Dayton's Chrome with a gold outside lip....
Ill find out how much he want's...... there about 6 months old.



> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Mar 21 2008, 11:01 PM~10226511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on Juan dont tell me thats how small your world is......

Dallas - Ft. Worth ! we nabors got damm it ! 

Shit We took the 63 to sherman and that was just a sunday drive......
Hopefully this year Ill be driveig the 63 to Waco for the wego show......


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

THEYRE NOT THE BEST PICS BUT HERE THEY ARE
































































































THIS WAS NOT THERE


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 25 2008, 10:05 AM~10250104
> *He sold them bro.
> 
> I got a homie with some 14" real Dayton's  Chrome with a gold outside lip....
> ...


I ALREADY FOUND SOME 13'S ..THANKS ALOT MAN..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics homie. how much you pay?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn i should have took the cutty


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Mar 21 2008, 07:58 AM~10221112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DON'T EVEN TRIP HOMIE, IT WAS DONE.....RIDING FOR REAL!!!!
<img src=\'http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s316/tequila_025/2008_0323ULApicnic0071.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
@ FLAG POLE HILL

<img src=\'http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r308/vgpinc/downtown.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LEAVING DALLAS, FUNKYTOWN BOUND!

<img src=\'http://i147.photobucket.com/albums/r308/vgpinc/postedup.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LAYED OUT AT ECHO LAKE PARK. ALL THAT AND I STARTED AND ENDED THE DAY IN LEWISVILLE!!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn dirty did it big. I know my cutty would not have made it to dallas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 25 2008, 11:05 AM~10250104
> *Come on Juan dont tell me thats how small your world is......
> 
> Dallas - Ft. Worth !  we nabors  got damm it !
> ...


I know homie. just dont think the cutty will make it. prolly take a pis on me. lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2008, 10:54 AM~10250044
> *Did you go?
> *


Started My Day To Late .. So I Headed To Tha Flag Pole... It Was Good....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2008, 11:05 PM~10256369
> *Started My Day To Late .. So I Headed To Tha Flag Pole... It Was Good....
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 25 2008, 08:38 PM~10256027
> *DON'T EVEN TRIP HOMIE, IT WAS DONE.....RIDING FOR REAL!!!!
> <img src=\'http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s316/tequila_025/2008_0323ULApicnic0071.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> @ FLAG POLE HILL
> ...


Dirty even made a stop by my house before headin back to Lewisville that is a real rider!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 25 2008, 10:38 PM~10256027
> *DON'T EVEN TRIP HOMIE, IT WAS DONE.....RIDING FOR REAL!!!!
> <img src=\'http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s316/tequila_025/2008_0323ULApicnic0071.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> @ FLAG POLE HILL
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Mar 26 2008, 06:48 AM~10258053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

HERES THE VIDEO!!! NOT THE BEST BUT FUCK IT!!! I PUTS IT DOWN FOR FUNKY TOWN
http://youtube.com/watch?v=_x8k7azTQMs


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

I'LL BE THERE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 26 2008, 08:35 AM~10258193
> *HERES THE VIDEO!!! NOT THE BEST BUT FUCK IT!!! I PUTS IT DOWN FOR FUNKY TOWN
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=_x8k7azTQMs
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

GOOD VIDEO HOMIE


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 26 2008, 07:35 AM~10258193
> *HERES THE VIDEO!!! NOT THE BEST BUT FUCK IT!!! I PUTS IT DOWN FOR FUNKY TOWN
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=_x8k7azTQMs
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn I am missing all the fun


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2008, 11:00 AM~10258932
> *Damn I am missing all the fun
> *


X2 I was out of town.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

IT WOULD OF BEEN A BETTER VIDEO IF MORE PEOPLE WOULD OF HIT THEY'RE SWITCHES :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

good video homie ill have the back of my yukon switch up for next time thanks for putting it down homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 26 2008, 06:05 PM~10262612
> *good video homie ill have the back of my yukon switch up for next time thanks for putting it down homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


if your the one with the yukon, you aint scared to hit the switches homie!! thats firme


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 26 2008, 08:52 PM~10264463
> *if your the one with the yukon, you aint scared to hit the switches homie!! thats firme
> *


im glad you like it homie. and thats the way i do it stay up homie and keep rollin the camera homie peace :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 26 2008, 11:47 PM~10264978
> *im glad you like it homie. and thats the way i do it stay up homie and keep rollin the camera homie peace :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I WANNA DEDICATE THIS CLIP TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS OUT THERE HITTING SWITCHES, NOT GIVING A FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=tb7w1RQ21io
MY RESPECT TO THOSE RIDERS


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 27 2008, 08:15 PM~10271927
> *I WANNA DEDICATE THIS CLIP TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS OUT THERE HITTING SWITCHES, NOT GIVING A FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=tb7w1RQ21io
> MY RESPECT TO THOSE RIDERS
> *



x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 27 2008, 09:15 PM~10271927
> *I WANNA DEDICATE THIS CLIP TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS OUT THERE HITTING SWITCHES, NOT GIVING A FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=tb7w1RQ21io
> MY RESPECT TO THOSE RIDERS
> *


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 27 2008, 07:15 PM~10271927
> *I WANNA DEDICATE THIS CLIP TO ALL THE LOWRIDERS OUT THERE HITTING SWITCHES, NOT GIVING A FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=tb7w1RQ21io
> MY RESPECT TO THOSE RIDERS
> *


need to switch up the cutlass homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2008, 02:44 PM~10151950
> *Whats up guys. I just thought I would let you guys know that Thee Artistics Texas chapter is looking for members here in the Fort Worth and surrounding areas. I am the Texas chap prez and would like to welcome anybody who are interested to hit me up for more details. We are a bike club at this moment here in Texas and are looking to expand in the near future. Please understand that we are new club to Texas and that we are still growing. If you have any questions please pm me or you can call me @ (817)349-5249. My name is Juan Hernandez.
> 
> Thank You
> ...


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

my 53 Chevy is in the works , hope to be cruising this summer !


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i really need to put some switches in my cutlass man... but its gonna cost up to 3 and a half g's :0 ive asked already


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

you can get it switch up for about $1300 or better homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 27 2008, 11:18 PM~10273136
> *need to switch up the cutlass homie
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 53BOMBA_@Mar 28 2008, 07:33 AM~10275037
> *my 53 Chevy is in the works , hope to be cruising this summer !
> 
> 
> ...


Cant Wait To See It On The Street Rollin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 28 2008, 09:37 AM~10275449
> *you can get it switch up for about $1300 or better homie
> *


1 pump 2 dump is what I want. no wrap.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 28 2008, 08:37 AM~10275449
> *you can get it switch up for about $1300 or better homie
> *


WHERE????? :ugh: let me know man i wanna have me a nice toy to play with since the 64 still gots lots of years to go to be ready!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 28 2008, 02:05 PM~10277396
> *WHERE????? :ugh: let me know man i wanna have me a nice toy to play with since the 64 still gots lots of years to go to be ready!!!
> *


Fortworthmex get all your parts and I will help you with all the installation. PM me if interested


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 29 2008, 11:01 AM~10283103
> *Fortworthmex get all your parts and I will help you with all the installation. PM me if interested
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 29 2008, 11:01 AM~10283103
> *Fortworthmex get all your parts and I will help you with all the installation. PM me if interested
> *


ima need some info soo. PM me a price?


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

where do you guys meet in Ft. Worth? When?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2008, 01:52 PM~10283887
> *ima need some info soo. PM me a price?
> *


No charge Juangotti just get all your parts and I'll help you install them.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Mar 29 2008, 02:40 PM~10284059
> *where do you guys meet in Ft. Worth? When?
> *


Hemphill car wash and Echo lake. Keep checking in someone will post when they are getting together


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey sounds good I would like to come however I am 3hrs away so I need to know in advance so I can know when to leave to meet up!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Mar 29 2008, 04:40 PM~10284635
> *Hey sounds good I would like to come however I am 3hrs away so I need to know in advance so I can know when to leave to meet up!!!
> *


Dammm, 3hrs were are you driving from?


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Elpintor can you help a brugh out with bagging the 64 ? Anyone know where i can get a good complete set up at a good price i am looking for front back and side to side on the system. 

Thanx in advance !


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

You got it PM send.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 29 2008, 04:21 PM~10284551
> *No charge Juangotti just get all your parts and I'll help you install them.
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

coming from Altus AFB Oklahoma dallas is 3.5hrs so ft. worth is like 3hrs but shit it will be worth it!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Mar 30 2008, 09:16 PM~10292833
> *coming from Altus AFB Oklahoma dallas is 3.5hrs so ft. worth is like 3hrs but shit it will be worth it!!!
> *


lmk know when you coming so If no othe riders show I will.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I GOT THE FRONT PASSENGER SIDE BRAKES DONE ON MY 64 AND IT WORKS LIKE A CHAMP  NOW I GOTTA GET THE OTHER SIDE DONE.. EASY AS HELL


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 06:19 PM~10292857
> *lmk know when you coming so If  no othe riders show I will.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up to the lowriding homies keeping real


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah just someone let me know when the next time you all are gonna meet up again!!! My buddy who is stationed here at Altus with me his mom lives in Ft. Worth.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 30 2008, 09:46 PM~10293097
> *:wave:
> *


sup ricky


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 09:19 PM~10292857
> *lmk know when you coming so If  no othe riders show I will.
> *


Hope This Weekend Commin Up Is Nice An Clear Skies.. We Should Meet Up At The Car Wash In Southside... Then Roll To Sonic In Northside.. We'll Just Post UP There.. That Way Po Pos Wont Mess Wit Us...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sounds good. Count me in.


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey sounds good if my cylinders come in from pro hopper by wed/thurs latest of friday I should have them in and ready to roll so if I can get em on before saturday count me in!!! If I could get your number Elpintor that would be awesome so I could give ya a call and you could give me the address to the car wash so I can put it in my GPS and make my way there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Mar 31 2008, 08:57 AM~10295870
> *Hey sounds good if my cylinders come in from pro hopper by wed/thurs latest of friday I should have them in and ready to roll so if I can get em on before saturday count me in!!! If I could get your number Elpintor that would be awesome so I could give ya a call and you could give me the address to the car wash so I can put it in my GPS and make my way there.
> *


 :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Im down 2 roll post the the time


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 31 2008, 10:24 AM~10296281
> *Im down 2 roll post the the time
> *


8:00 Sound Good????


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

8 is cool


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 31 2008, 11:54 AM~10297081
> *8 is cool
> *


Who Else Is Down To Roll ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 31 2008, 01:35 PM~10298032
> *Who Else Is Down To Roll ?
> *


Sounds like a plan. I will be there 8-8:30ish Saturday right?
Ill start the pms


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Mar 31 2008, 08:57 AM~10295870
> *Hey sounds good if my cylinders come in from pro hopper by wed/thurs latest of friday I should have them in and ready to roll so if I can get em on before saturday count me in!!! If I could get your number Elpintor that would be awesome so I could give ya a call and you could give me the address to the car wash so I can put it in my GPS and make my way there.
> *


Cool, PM send


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2008, 01:57 PM~10298221
> *Sounds like a plan. I will be there 8-8:30ish Saturday right?
> Ill start the pms
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

WHEN AND WHERE? IM DOWN


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 31 2008, 05:24 PM~10299867
> *WHEN AND WHERE? IM DOWN
> *


Hey man I watched all your vids pretty sweet!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 31 2008, 05:24 PM~10299867
> *WHEN AND WHERE? IM DOWN
> *


saturday 8:30 9ish


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Mar 31 2008, 06:55 PM~10301140
> *Hey man I watched all your vids pretty sweet!!!!
> *


th :biggrin: anx


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll be there @ the car wash around 8:00pm


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 1 2008, 09:58 AM~10305778
> *I'll be there @ the car wash around 8:00pm
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Anyone From D Town Gonna Be Out here?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My bro is bringing his big body 77 Grand Prix. Lets try and get him to lowride it. He wants to put big rims on it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 1 2008, 02:40 PM~10307997
> *My bro is bringing his big body 77 Grand Prix. Lets try and get him to lowride it. He wants to put big rims on it.*


 :uh:


----------



## KeK21 that Pimp (Apr 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Orale!


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Im down ................


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

ill be there homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2008, 10:05 PM~10294689
> *sup ricky
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 2 2008, 12:13 AM~10313357
> *:nicoderm:
> *


U Rollin This Weekend ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 1 2008, 04:21 PM~10308853-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont be scarred fool roll out. :0 Aint seen any one from Rollerz out there. :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

all gone wieners


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 1 2008, 07:49 PM~10310570
> *HERES A PIC OF MY LITTLE GIRLS BIKE, IF YOU HEAR OF ANYTHING PLEASE LET ME KNOW, THIS BIKE WAS STOLEN FROM MY GARAGE AND THIS IS NOT ANY KIND OF APRIL FOOLS BULLSHIT....ITS GOTTA BE SOME LITTLE FUCKIN KID AROUND THE AREA SO IF YOU GUYS HEAR OR SEE ANYTHING, PLEASE CALL ME, I HAVE ATTACHED A PIC FOR REFERENCE.  THIS SHIT SUCKS MAN, AND MY LIL GIRL AND ME ARE FUCKIN PISSED.  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> THIS BIKE HAS TO BE IN THE FT WORTH DALLAS AREA.  I LIVE IN NORTH FT WORTH AND WILL BE LOOKING AS WELL AS A BUNCH OF OTHER PEOPLE.
> 
> ...


for the homie


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 1 2008, 01:15 PM~10307482
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Anyone From D Town Gonna Be Out here?
> *


A few of us gonna ride... The carwash is at Hemphill and ???? Let me know, we gonna roll to the Dallas Lowriders show at Arcadia park, then hit up Foros. :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 2 2008, 08:10 PM~10319858
> *A few of us gonna ride... The carwash is at Hemphill and ???? Let me know, we gonna roll to the Dallas Lowriders show at Arcadia park, then hit up Foros. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

Got my new pro hopper comp 8'' cylinders today!!! Going to put them on now so I should be cruzin with everyone this sat!!!!


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

so I was working on putting my cylinders in and discovered this large bulge on the wall of my tire, must have broken a band!!! So im screwed on rolling with everyone this sat!!! What a disappointment!!! 










:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Apr 3 2008, 07:39 PM~10328524
> *so I was working on putting my cylinders in and discovered this large bulge on the wall of my tire, must have broken a band!!! So im screwed on rolling with everyone this sat!!! What a disappointment!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hav No Fear U Should Be Able To Get A New Tire By Saturday Night...

Homies Ima Be Running A Little Late On Saturday... One Of My Boys Has A Game At 7:30 Thats Cool Cuz Right After That Im Rollin...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Apr 3 2008, 04:42 PM~10327204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> Hav No Fear U Should Be Able To Get A New Tire By Saturday Night...
> 
> 
> X2! Come on Fleetwood94 U can do it!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

I don't know where to find a dayton tire like that anyone kno?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 3 2008, 07:43 PM~10328923
> *Hav No Fear U Should Be Able To Get A New Tire By Saturday Night...
> 
> Homies Ima Be Running A Little Late On Saturday... One Of My Boys Has A Game At 7:30 Thats Cool Cuz Right After That Im Rollin...
> *


x3

"IF THEY ARE 13'S PEP BOYS GOTS EM FOR LIKE 20 BUCKS" :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

well the nearest Pep boys from me is in Oklahoma City 2hrs away!!! Will pep boys ship? IDK what to do I have no way to get there to get a tire!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

IM WAITING ON THAT SETUP EL PINTOR :biggrin: i dont know how long its gonna take to get here


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Apr 3 2008, 11:04 PM~10330442
> *well the nearest Pep boys from me is in Oklahoma City 2hrs away!!! Will pep boys ship? IDK what to do I have no way to get there to get a tire!!!
> *


Check Walmart


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

yeah im going to tomorrow!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Apr 3 2008, 11:17 PM~10330565
> *yeah im going to tomorrow!!!
> *


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

I think someone in town here should have one or two of those tires!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 1 2008, 09:29 PM~10313445
> *U Rollin This Weekend ?
> *


 :dunno: YET GETTING THE MONTE READY FOR 97.9 SHOW


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2008, 02:14 AM~10314151
> *Thats what I said
> Dont be scarred fool roll out. :0  Aint seen any one from Rollerz out there. :0
> *


ME NEVER SCARED. I KNOW NONE OF US HAS BEEN OUT THERE BUT WERE GOING TO BE BUSTING OUT BEFORE U KNOW IT :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 3 2008, 11:21 PM~10330599
> *:dunno: YET GETTING THE MONTE READY FOR 97.9 SHOW
> *


Just Roll It For A Lil Bit...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 3 2008, 11:23 PM~10330609
> *ME NEVER SCARED. I KNOW NONE OF US HAS BEEN OUT THERE BUT WERE GOING TO BE BUSTING OUT BEFORE U KNOW IT :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 3 2008, 08:24 PM~10330619
> *Just Roll It For A Lil Bit...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 3 2008, 11:23 PM~10330609
> *ME NEVER SCARED. I KNOW NONE OF US HAS BEEN OUT THERE BUT WERE GOING TO BE BUSTING OUT BEFORE U KNOW IT :0
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 3 2008, 11:05 PM~10330450
> *IM WAITING ON THAT SETUP EL PINTOR  :biggrin:  i dont know how long its gonna take to get here
> *


Thats nice set-up. Let me know when u are ready. Have your batteries & cable ready.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 4 2008, 08:33 AM~10332833
> *Thats nice set-up. Let me know when u are ready. Have your batteries & cable ready.
> *


where can i get batteries from??? and that steel your talking about too for the battery rack...


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

hey I found a pair of tires in town here so there is a good possibility I can still come!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Apr 4 2008, 11:46 AM~10334346
> *hey I found a pair of tires in town here so there is a good possibility I can still come!!!
> *


 :biggrin: ALRIGHT!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 4 2008, 12:41 PM~10334309
> *where can i get batteries from??? and that steel your talking about too for the battery rack...
> *


 There is a place in Lewisville that sell refurb batteries for $35.00 (group31).Yes We need to build your battery rack. We can get these things done before your pumps arrive.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

need batteries let me know i get them new $60 continentals with the cores


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 4 2008, 09:06 PM~10338061
> *need batteries let me know i get them new $60 continentals with the cores
> *


ima hit you up soon


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 4 2008, 08:06 PM~10338061
> *need batteries let me know i get them new $60 continentals with the cores
> *


with the cores?? :uh:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

core .. exchange for the old batteries homie


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

how much more without a core?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yall ready to role tonight?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm ready leaving, my house around 7:30.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 5 2008, 06:48 PM~10343260
> *I'm ready leaving, my house around 7:30.
> *


Ill be there 8:30 9ish


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im not taking my car.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 5 2008, 01:15 PM~10342309
> *how much more without a core?
> *


about $5.00 more


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Im Rollin Out To Sideside Right Now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck waiting on my bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*FORT WORTH STAND UP!!!* Where yall at? Where all the real rollers at? The turn out is not even half what we have in Fort Worth. Whats the deal guys? lets role like it used to be. Tell your homies to tell there homies and lets get out there and have a good time.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2008, 03:07 AM~10345905
> *FORT WORTH STAND UP!!! Where yall at? Where all the real rollers at? The turn out is not even half what we have in Fort Worth.  Whats the deal guys? lets role like it used to be. Tell your homies to tell there homies and lets get out there and have a good time.
> *







X2


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

HOPPING
















































:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 6 2008, 12:57 PM~10347451
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey did you take any video footage??? :biggrin: 

Wish I could have been there however my master cylinder is shot so now I have to find a way to come up with $200 bucks for a new one!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Apr 6 2008, 09:16 PM~10350785
> *hey did you take any video footage???    :biggrin:
> 
> Wish I could have been there however my master cylinder is shot so now I have to find a way to come up with $200 bucks for a new one!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


my video camera works but its all fuked up i had it with me but i didnt wanna pull it out looking like that  imma try and get me a better one and make some clips :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill be out again next saturday. My bro bullshitted and we got out there hella late. fools were leaving and shit.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Had a good time rolling the other night! :thumbsup: 

Here's a pic of the rides that were in da back.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's the 67 with my lady modeling for me.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NICEEE... NEXT WEEK ILL BRING MY RIDE OUT AND GET THERE EARLY.


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

What up fellaz, I had a good time last saturday meeting alot of peeps and seeing some kick azz rides . I will post up some pics later this evening .


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

5 Screens in the caddy....


























































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Apr 7 2008, 03:06 PM~10356768
> *What up fellaz, I had a good time last saturday  meeting alot of peeps and seeing some kick azz rides . I will post up some pics later this evening .
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Apr 7 2008, 08:55 PM~10359962
> *5 Screens in the caddy....
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 7 2008, 12:14 PM~10355313
> *Had a good time rolling the other night! :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's a pic of the rides that were in da back.
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good fellas. lts do it again saturday. sorry I was so late last satuday. missed most of the action.


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

A few Pics :biggrin:


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

*my bad for making the pics so dam big *


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

nah they look good!!! Good detail!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Apr 8 2008, 12:22 PM~10363945
> **my bad for making the pics so dam big *
> *


Aye homei I seen you on the free way. yall were rollin back to yalls cribs. I was in the 77 pontiac next to yall.


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2008, 12:07 PM~10364701
> *Aye homei I seen you on the free way. yall were rollin back to yalls cribs. I was in the 77 pontiac next to yall.
> *


 I thought you would be the first one at the carwash fo sho !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Apr 8 2008, 12:22 PM~10363945
> **my bad for making the pics so dam big *
> *


Nice Big Pics Homie..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Chris


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

not much just watching the rain


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Apr 8 2008, 08:00 PM~10367729
> *I thought you would be the first one at the carwash fo sho !
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

nice pix bigstew :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 8 2008, 11:04 PM~10368976
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


Man I set here waited for my bro to get here. then when he got here we went back to his house so he could take a shower. then we left. :uh: yall were all leaving so I met up with Majestics and loco61 at Sonic on main.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## RAY_512 (Apr 28, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAY_512_@Apr 9 2008, 12:43 PM~10372552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 9 2008, 11:58 AM~10372190
> *
> *


what show was that?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2008, 04:08 PM~10374210
> *what show was that?
> *



x2


----------



## rollin_caddys (Jan 17, 2008)

Ft Worth ... huh? I am not gonna be cruisin with some ******** am I? ...

naw j/k cool we needs a place to roll .. How's the cops out there??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

WEGO WORLD TOUR HOUSTON TEXAS.... 07


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin_caddys_@Apr 9 2008, 04:47 PM~10374501
> *Ft Worth ... huh? I am not gonna be cruisin with some ******** am I? ...
> 
> naw j/k  cool we needs a place to roll .. How's the cops out there??
> *


Lets Roll Homie... Where U From.??


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin_caddys_@Apr 9 2008, 04:47 PM~10374501
> *Ft Worth ... huh? I am not gonna be cruisin with some ******** am I? ...
> 
> naw j/k  cool we needs a place to roll .. How's the cops out there??
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

If I were to kandy my frame... would it be possible to clear it with a clear powdercoat. Or will it burn the paint because of the oven that it cooks in or would there be a negative chemical reaction. LmK 

Thanx in Advance.





Yo juangotti thanx for lettin me no about this topic. I'll meet up witch ya'll 1 of these weekends. LATERZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh shit


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

SOAPED UP!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 10 2008, 06:07 PM~10384315
> *If I were to kandy my frame... would it be possible to clear it with a clear powdercoat. Or will it burn the paint because of the oven that it cooks in or would there be a negative    chemical reaction.    LmK
> 
> Thanx in Advance.
> *


Nope U Cant Powdercoat Something Thats Already Painted... It Has To Be Straight Metal No Bondo Or Filler


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 10 2008, 10:14 PM~10386644
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For sale or Wut?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 11 2008, 04:35 PM~10392833
> *Nope U Cant Powdercoat Something Thats Already Painted... It Has To Be Straight Metal No Bondo Or Filler
> *



Have you ever seen a kandy powdercoat job done before. Im really curius as to what it looks like. I want the Kandy look but want the durability of PC.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 11 2008, 03:36 PM~10392841
> *For sale or Wut?
> *


it was at arts tire shop i think it was a customers


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 11 2008, 04:16 PM~10393115
> *Have you ever seen a kandy powdercoat job done before. Im really curius as to what it looks like. I want the Kandy look but want the durability of PC.
> *


Candy powder coating is a lot like painting candy. They have to powder coat the frame silver and then put the Candy powder color on it.. It look's pretty good... If you ever saw white boy Jesse's (Dalllas Lowriders) magenta Regal, his frame was candy powder coated..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2008, 06:59 PM~10393895
> *Candy powder coating is a lot like painting candy. They have to powder coat the frame silver and then put the Candy powder color on it.. It look's pretty good... If you ever saw white boy Jesse's (Dalllas Lowriders) magenta Regal, his frame was candy powder coated..
> *



Do you know where he got it done and how much it cost him?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 11 2008, 07:20 PM~10394056
> *Do you know where he got it done and how much it cost him?
> *


Waz up bigmike, There is a place in Denton that does pwder coat on the corner of Fort Worth Dr. & Eagle Dr. Maybe 15 min. from your place.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

yeah i now which one your talkn about and there kinda high. Theres a place in gainesville that was gonna charge me $450 to do my frame black. I sent that PC place in g'ville an email so im hopin ill have a price sometime next week.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 11 2008, 06:13 PM~10393502
> *it was at arts tire shop i think it was a customers
> *


kol


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

WUZ SUPP JUS MET SUM COO PEEPZ AT THA HEMPHILL CAR WASH N TOLD ME BOUT THIS SITE SO IM JUS POSTIN UP..







THIS MY "BABYGIRL" MY WHITE BIT*H LOL


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

MESSED UP ..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

IM IN NEED OF SOME 2X2 SQUARE TUBING THATS 1/8 INCH THICK AND AT LEAST 2 FEET.. IF ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME AT OR GOT ANY LAYIN AROUND PLEASE PM ME :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY IF U KNOW ANY SHOP THAT I CAN GET MY HYDROS PUT ON RITE AND REINFORCE THA FRAME ..LET ME KNOW WUZ SUPP. READY TO START HOPPIN.. OR SHIT GET SOMEWHERE WIT MY RIDE.. NEWAYZ HOLLA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 13 2008, 01:58 AM~10403271
> *HEY IF U KNOW ANY SHOP THAT I CAN GET MY HYDROS PUT ON RITE AND REINFORCE THA FRAME ..LET ME KNOW WUZ SUPP. READY TO START HOPPIN.. OR SHIT GET SOMEWHERE WIT MY RIDE.. NEWAYZ HOLLA
> *


Yeah homie Los Carnales kustomz off of Berry st and Jones street in Ft Worth.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Apr 13 2008, 12:13 PM~10404884
> *Yeah homie Los Carnales kustomz off of Berry st and Jones street in Ft Worth.
> *







OHH YEAHH U KNOW THE PEOPLEZ THERE NEONE IN PARTICULAR I SHOULD ASK FOR.. I BEEN ASKIN AROUND I ALREADY GOT THA RACK N PPUMPS N ALL JUS NEED TO BE SET IN THA TRUCK N LINED UP N REINFORCED RITE .. THIS ONE GUY TOLD ME BOUT 700 BUT U KNOE IM A FEMALE SO I DONT WONT GET RUNNED OVER N SHIT NEWAYZ IMA HIT THEM UP PREECIATE IT


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

THIS WEN I FIRST SEEN HER N I KNOE I HAD TO HAVE HER..... 

BUT NEEDED TO GET 31 SERIES BATTIRES 4 OR 5 FOR MY RACK SET UP... JUS FOUND OUT THAT THA ONES I HAD WERE BAD... AND THINKIN OF CHANGIN OUT THE CYLINDOS REGFOR THAT NEW CYLOND SHIT CANT REMEBR WATS IT CALL BUT IT LIKE 3 IN ONE AND SIZE OF MY SWITCH BOXESS BUT NOT SURE ON WAT PRICE GOES FOR THE.. ALL I KNOE I NEED SOME EXTRA PART FOR MY RACK SET..NE ONE WIT PARTS LET ME KNOE..
PARTS I NEED
2 HYDRO HOSES
31 SERIES BATTIERIES.. 
UPGRADE CYLINODOS PART
AND 
NEED LINEAR FOR THE INSIDE ITS GUTTED AND LOOKIN FOR A GOOD UPHOLSERY PLACE.. HAHA DAMNN IM NEW THIS SHIT SOO NE HELP APPRCIATE...THANKS


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 13 2008, 02:58 AM~10403271
> *HEY IF U KNOW ANY SHOP THAT I CAN GET MY HYDROS PUT ON RITE AND REINFORCE THA FRAME ..LET ME KNOW WUZ SUPP. READY TO START HOPPIN.. OR SHIT GET SOMEWHERE WIT MY RIDE.. NEWAYZ HOLLA
> *


[email protected] customs can take care of you :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 12 2008, 10:43 PM~10403029
> *IM IN NEED OF SOME 2X2 SQUARE TUBING THATS 1/8 INCH THICK AND  AT LEAST 2 FEET.. IF ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME AT OR GOT ANY LAYIN AROUND PLEASE PM ME :biggrin:
> *


ray shepards off of 28th and azle


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 13 2008, 08:55 PM~10407735
> *ray shepards off of 28th and azle
> *


They Still Open?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 13 2008, 06:14 PM~10406472
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U Gonna Hop It?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin: THANKS ALOT DANNY.. I GOT MY SHYT WITH HYDROS THANKS TO YOU BRO  ILL POST PICS 2DAY LATER ON


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 13 2008, 11:13 PM~10409425
> *U Gonna Hop It?
> *


HELL YEAHH I AM.. WELL FIRST I GOTTA PUT THEM ON N THEN I GOTTA LEARN HOW TO HIT THA SWITCHES.. BUT JUS FINDIN SOMEONET TO INSTALL FOR A AFFORADABLE PRICE.. I DO KNOW I HAVE A 2 PUMP 10 SWITCH HYDRO SET.. BUT THE RACK I HAVE NEED LIKE 4- 6 BATTERIES I KNOE I COULD PUT MORE BUT I DONT THINK IMA BEHOPPIN COMPETION STYLE .. THIS GONNA BE JUS FOR SHOW N TELL OR PUESS SOMETHING..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 14 2008, 04:19 AM~10410283
> *:biggrin: THANKS ALOT DANNY.. I GOT MY SHYT WITH HYDROS THANKS TO YOU BRO  ILL POST PICS 2DAY LATER ON
> *


 :0 Post Those Pics


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 14 2008, 05:46 AM~10410371
> *HELL YEAHH I AM.. WELL FIRST I GOTTA PUT THEM ON N THEN I GOTTA LEARN HOW TO HIT THA SWITCHES.. BUT JUS FINDIN SOMEONET TO INSTALL FOR A AFFORADABLE PRICE.. I DO KNOW I HAVE A 2 PUMP  10 SWITCH HYDRO SET.. BUT THE RACK I HAVE NEED LIKE 4- 6 BATTERIES I KNOE I COULD PUT MORE BUT I DONT THINK IMA BEHOPPIN COMPETION STYLE .. THIS GONNA BE JUS FOR SHOW N TELL OR PUESS SOMETHING..
> *


Elpintor May Be Able To Help U Wit Ur Setup... I Cant Wait To Be Rollin Hemphill In My ACE Hitin 3 Wheel...


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

:dunno: what happend on saturday??? :dunno:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 14 2008, 08:56 AM~10411056
> *Elpintor May Be Able To Help U Wit Ur Setup...  I Cant Wait To Be Rollin Hemphill In My ACE Hitin 3 Wheel...
> *



simone' shitt yeahh i knoe 94 ss told mme bout a&m so ima check them out.. i jus wanna check diff place cuz u neva knoe which one gonna be a better deal....shit u homie cant wait to be rollin hittin them switches,.. man i cant waitt.. and i dont even knoe how to hit switches.. .. ima have to cum on saturday wen i do have them and let ONE of yall show me wuz sup cuz i heard if u jus hold it too long .. u can blow a cylinode.. watch it on living tha low life wit booty guerra.. man she jus touch that bitch n the shit went out.. fuck that i not fuckin up my shit.. i gott a get a good switch man.. ahah takin applications...LOL
nah but tell ElPINtor to holla at me.. i called manny to see wuz supp wit homeboy but no answer haha aww thats fucked up homes i jus met yall n already dodge wat wat... nah jus kiddin puess ok ..IMA HOLLA.. CUZ IM SERIOUS I WANT MY SHITT TO BE TO BE ALREADY HOPPIN.. arghhh ..laterz


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 14 2008, 03:06 PM~10413400
> *simone'  shitt yeahh i knoe 94 ss told mme bout a&m so ima check them out.. i jus wanna check diff place cuz u neva knoe which one gonna be a better deal....shit u homie cant wait to be rollin hittin them switches,.. man i cant waitt.. and i dont even knoe how to hit switches.. .. ima have to cum on saturday  wen i do have them and let ONE of yall show me wuz sup cuz i heard if u jus hold it too long .. u can blow a cylinode.. watch it on living tha low life wit booty guerra.. man she jus touch that bitch n the shit went out.. fuck that i not fuckin up my shit.. i gott a get a good switch man.. ahah takin applications...LOL
> nah but tell ElPINtor to holla at me.. i called manny to see wuz supp wit homeboy but no answer haha aww thats fucked up homes i jus met yall n already dodge wat wat... nah jus kiddin puess ok ..IMA HOLLA.. CUZ IM SERIOUS I WANT MY SHITT TO BE TO BE ALREADY HOPPIN.. arghhh ..laterz
> *


A & M Customs Did My Full Frame Wrap They Hookit Up Badass... U Can Check It Out On My Project Build... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=372431 Talk To Aurelio


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Apr 14 2008, 01:59 PM~10412943
> *:dunno:  what happend on saturday???  :dunno:
> *


Did U Roll This Pass Weekend?


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 14 2008, 02:26 PM~10413544
> *A & M Customs Did My Full Frame Wrap They Hookit Up Badass... U Can Check It Out On My Project Build... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=372431  Talk To Aurelio
> *



no shitt aight yeah homeboy already told me they closed today but im goin tommorow cuz i gotta do my upholstery n shit it so gutted out its sad... wheres it off of??.. and shitt yo shitt looks clean.. i knoe i prolly have to do tha same to my shit if its not like that already.. ..


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

ohh yeahh since wen did LOW JOES goout of business.. i been hearin bout them n wen i went by there tha otherday its closde down or something.. then i stopped at arte tire shop n they shit they takin over his business... so wat u think about arte's doin set up they told me they could do my shit too but i dont knoe u think a&m have a better price rrange.. arte told me bout 800 and im like shitttttt ...lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 14 2008, 03:40 PM~10413636
> *ohh yeahh since wen did LOW JOES goout of business.. i been hearin bout them n wen i went by there tha otherday its closde down or something.. then i stopped at arte tire shop  n they shit they takin over his business... so wat u think about arte's doin set up they told me they could do my shit too but  i dont knoe u think a&m have a better price rrange.. arte told me bout 800 and im like shitttttt ...lol
> *


Tell Aurelio From A&M What Arts Charging U...Than Go From There... He'll Hook U up... There Both Pretty Good...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Apr 14 2008, 01:59 PM~10412943
> *:dunno:  what happend on saturday???  :dunno:
> *


figured it was gonna be lame so I didnt go. but I went to trinity sunday and it was hype few lowlows


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2008, 09:09 PM~10416524
> *figured it was gonna be lame so I didnt go. but I went to trinity sunday and it was hype few lowlows
> *


 :0 So It Gets Popin At Trinity????


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

hey HOMIEs jus wanted to say thanks for lookin out for a ruca.. that tryin to get down wit her ride.. VAS A VER SOON IN A FEW WEEKS ILL BE POSTIN UP MY CAR HITTIN THEM SWITCHES HAHAHAHAHAHA DAMNN CANT WAIT!!!


OHH YEAHH SOO WHOO ALL GOIN TO THA 97.9 CAR SHOW N CONCERT 
I GOT MY TICKETS ALREADY IF U NEED TO WERE TO BUY THEM U CAN GET THEM AT LEVINES OFF LANCASTER OR SOUTH FREEWAY $25 A TICKET.. 

SHITT AS ALWAZY JUS CRUZIN THRU N POSTIN UP.. THANKS!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

here some pics








































































:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

^^^^^^ looking Good ... U Gonna Hop It..?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2008, 12:17 AM~10419032
> *^^^^^^ looking Good ... U Gonna Hop It..?
> *


im already hittin back bumper :cheesy: hahah nah just kiddin.. i dont know if it will hop.. have not tried it.. i might get 1 or 2 inches dont know


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 15 2008, 08:34 AM~10419815
> *im already hittin back bumper :cheesy:  hahah nah just kiddin.. i dont know if it will hop.. have not tried it.. i might get 1 or 2 inches dont know
> *


Who Helped U Get It Going?


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 15 2008, 07:34 AM~10419815
> *im already hittin back bumper :cheesy:  hahah nah just kiddin.. i dont know if it will hop.. have not tried it.. i might get 1 or 2 inches dont know
> *



DAMNN UR SHIT LOOKIN CLEAN.. WAT KINDA OF SET U GOT THAT A 4 PUMP .. HOW MANY SWITCHES U GOT.... AND U HAVENT EVEN HOPPED IT YET.. HAHA YEAH I FEEL YA THOU DONT WANNA FUCK NETHANG UP.. BUT LOOKIN GOOD.. CAN WAIT TILL I GET MY SHIT ON!!!!.. WOOP WOOP..LOL


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

danny(elpintor) he did it got 2 pumps 6 batteries and 8 switces 8 inch cylinders front and 10 inch in the back I still need a arms.... el pintor gets down


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 15 2008, 10:38 AM~10420490
> *danny(elpintor) he did it got 2 pumps 6 batteries and 8 switces 8 inch cylinders front and 10 inch in the back I still need a arms.... el pintor gets down
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 15 2008, 10:38 AM~10420490
> *danny(elpintor) he did it got 2 pumps 6 batteries and 8 switces 8 inch cylinders front and 10 inch in the back I still need a arms.... el pintor gets down
> *


Thanx homie Glad I could help.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

THAT SET UP ON THE CUTT-DOGG LOOKS GOOD NICE WORK!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 15 2008, 10:38 AM~10420490
> *danny(elpintor) he did it got 2 pumps 6 batteries and 8 switces 8 inch cylinders front and 10 inch in the back I still need a arms.... el pintor gets down
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/pr-1-extend...3QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

on the a arms imma go 2 a junkyard see if I can find some caddy ones :cheesy: the ones on the ebay page I couldn't see them on this phone but ill check it out when I get home 2night


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Looking good bro. Danny (elpintor) Is probably one of the most Classiest homies i have ever met . He and his wife open up their doors and make you feel right at home . He is a true example of what this lifestyle should be all about in helping your fellow friend in getting his ride tight . Just ask those who have been around him !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 6 2008, 10:49 AM~10347059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who's 68' is this ? :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Apr 15 2008, 07:16 PM~10424553
> *Looking good bro. Danny (elpintor) Is probably one of the most Classiest homies i have ever met . He and his wife open up their doors and make you feel right at home .  He is a true example of what this lifestyle should be  all about in helping your fellow friend in  getting his ride tight . Just ask those who have been around him  !
> *


x2 i feel you on that one big stew... danny and his wife are really great people really nice .. there just aint words that can express the way i feel about all this, no one would of done what he and his wife did and make us feel like home. NOW THATS A REAL LOWRIDER.. there aint many of them out there..but once again danny and his wife thanks alot again bro i really appreciate it for makin all of this possible.. a true homie for real.. anything u need let me know and ill make my best to help anyway i can..


----------



## FIRME80 (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Apr 15 2008, 08:16 PM~10424553
> *Looking good bro. Danny (elpintor) Is probably one of the most Classiest homies i have ever met . He and his wife open up their doors and make you feel right at home .  He is a true example of what this lifestyle should be  all about in helping your fellow friend in  getting his ride tight . Just ask those who have been around him  !
> *


X3 Danny Is Kool Ass hell...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

X 4.. I FEEL YA .. I JUS MET HIM N HE ALREADY THA SHIT!!! HAHA



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2008, 01:17 AM~10427438
> *X3  Danny Is Kool Ass hell...
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

WOW.. Thank you all sooo much for all these nice words. Me and my wife are very happy to become a part of this community. All those we have met and those who have helped us have been very nice. Thanks again bigstew, fortworthmex and family, loco61, and estrella for the nice words. 

Danny and Mary


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 15 2008, 08:59 PM~10424860
> *who's 68' is this ?  :biggrin:
> *


HIS NAME IS PETE.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 16 2008, 09:53 AM~10428611
> *WOW.. Thank you all sooo much for all these nice words.  Me and my wife are very happy to become a part of this community.  All those we have met and those who have helped us have been very nice.  Thanks again bigstew, fortworthmex and family, loco61, and estrella for the nice words.
> 
> Danny and Mary
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 15 2008, 11:29 PM~10426428
> *x2 i feel you on that one big stew... danny and his wife are really great people really nice .. there just aint words that can express the way i feel about all this, no one would of done what he and his wife did and make us feel like home. NOW THATS A REAL LOWRIDER.. there aint many of them out there..but once again danny and his wife thanks alot again bro i really appreciate it for makin all of this possible.. a true homie for real.. anything u need let me know and ill make my best to help anyway i can..
> *


x3 I havent even met the man and he already invited me to the house that day that you guys were putn in the juice. Lookin forward to the day that we can all get together . :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thanx for the invite and ill catch up with ya'll later.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

WHERES THE CRUISE SATURDAY???? Need to change front shocks. :uh: and I curb checked my front rim  bent that hoe. :angry: Imma go to Arts and see if he can fix it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 08:53 PM~10433351
> *WHERES THE CRUISE SATURDAY???? Need to change front shocks. :uh:  and I curb checked my front rim   bent that hoe. :angry:  Imma go to Arts and see if he can fix it.
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> here some pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 13 2008, 09:12 PM~10409417
> *They Still Open?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 16 2008, 09:34 PM~10433846
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Apr 16 2008, 09:57 PM~10434118
> *
> *


X2


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2008, 05:53 PM~10433351
> *WHERES THE CRUISE SATURDAY???? Need to change front shocks. :uh:  and I curb checked my front rim   bent that hoe. :angry:  Imma go to Arts and see if he can fix it.
> *


ROOKIE :0 J/K


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HAHAAH:TWAK: BAD BOYY U KNOE THATS A NO NO . HOPE THA RIM AINT FUCKED UP TO MUCH HOMIE!!





> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 16 2008, 10:35 PM~10434612
> *ROOKIE  :0  J/K
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY FINALLY GOT MY SET UP THIS WAT I GOT SO FAR CANT SEE MUCH BUT I THINK I ALMOST HAVE IT L SHIT HAD TO DIGG IT FROM THA GRAVE YARD HAHAHA


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@Apr 3 2008, 11:04 PM~10330442
> *well the nearest Pep boys from me is in Oklahoma City 2hrs away!!! Will pep boys ship? IDK what to do I have no way to get there to get a tire!!!
> *


does your base shoppette have that autocare section behind it, if so, they have firstone 13's for like 25 bucks, thats where i get mine from, the cheapest ive ever paid for the best 13" tire out there!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 17 2008, 05:05 PM~10440279
> *HEY FINALLY GOT MY SET UP THIS WAT I GOT SO FAR CANT SEE MUCH BUT I THINK I ALMOST HAVE IT L SHIT HAD TO DIGG IT FROM THA GRAVE YARD HAHAHA
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 16 2008, 10:35 PM~10434612
> *ROOKIE  :0  J/K
> *


lmao


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 17 2008, 06:05 PM~10440992
> *:0
> *


you got alot of stuff :cheesy: make it hit back bumper


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 17 2008, 08:57 PM~10441715
> *you got alot of stuff  :cheesy: make it hit back bumper
> *


vids of you hittin switches??? :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2008, 08:03 PM~10441778
> *vids of you hittin switches??? :cheesy:
> *


i just got pictures the camera i had broke sunday i dont know whats wrong with it..i need a new one :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 17 2008, 10:12 PM~10442393
> *i just got pictures the camera i had broke sunday i dont know whats wrong with it..i need a new one :biggrin:
> *


sux


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

hey are yall gonna post up at hemphill wash sat night??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im planning on it... any one else


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

i knoe im down.. HEY DANNY U GONNA BE THERE RMEBER I GOT THE SETUP IN MY TRUNK N I WANTED U TO TAKE A LOOJK AT IT N SEE WAT I MESSIN SO I CAN BUY THEM.. SO MAYBE WELL SEE U OUT THERE.. HOLLA


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Waz up Estrella I will call u tomorrow,


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im down to post up  hey danny heres the video bro..  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xanbrWAP6Ts i got at least 6 inches maybe more not sure


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2008, 09:31 PM~10433817
> *:0
> *


hey man NEW WEST you miss out last night , good show! DAVID LEE, J PEREZ, RAM,


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 19 2008, 02:12 AM~10451914
> *Waz up Estrella I will call u tomorrow,
> *



HEY WUZ SUPP DANNY THE GREAT EHHHH LOL.. AIGHT COO IM GETTIN MY UPHOLESRTY DONE TODAY JUS DOIN IT ORGINAL STYLE
CANT WAIT ILL POST PICS UP SOON IGHT HOLLA!!1


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

Q=VO RIDER'S '' SEE Y'ALL OUT THERE TONIGTH


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 19 2008, 09:32 AM~10452652
> *hey man NEW WEST  you miss out last night , good show! DAVID LEE, J PEREZ, RAM,
> *


Damn Didnt Even Invite ... LOl Naw J/k I Was I DonCarters By Walnut Hill In Dallas Last Night Just Kickin It With The Family....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 19 2008, 03:14 PM~10454299
> *Damn Didnt Even Invite ... LOl Naw J/k  I Was I DonCarters By Walnut Hill In Dallas Last Night Just Kickin It With The Family....
> *


you rollin tonight


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Shitt homies I'm gonna be sidelined for a while!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 19 2008, 07:03 PM~10455362
> *Shitt homies I'm gonna be sidelined for a while!
> *


thats when you role with a homie. or fuck bring your daily. :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2008, 08:01 PM~10455725
> *thats when you role with a homie. or fuck bring your daily. :biggrin:
> *




i would homie but i had surgery ayer :uh:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Couldn't make it today, but I'll be there next Sat...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

G unit rolled up deep. There were just as many cop cars a low lows. :angry:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 19 2008, 12:06 PM~10453874
> *Q=VO RIDER'S '' SEE Y'ALL OUT THERE TONIGTH
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

pic's???


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I did not take my camera but I think the cops did.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 19 2008, 11:50 PM~10456949
> *I did not take my camera but I think the cops did.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: FUCKIN PO POS .. ONE ALMOST HIT MY CAR LAST NITE TRYIN TO GET BEHIND ME.. SHIT LUCKY IM FUCKIN LEGIT ON MY TAGS N SHIT SO THEY COULDNT PULL ME OVER.. SHIT NEXT RIDE HOMIES..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 19 2008, 11:37 PM~10456877
> *G unit rolled up deep. There were just as many cop cars a low lows.  :angry:
> *


***** why you mad you got off. no search. lol them assholes just fucked with the lowlows. :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

them mofos practically raided us and told one fool who was asking what we did to shut up or "I will punk you out in front of all your friends."

and told fortworthmex. "Ill arrest you in front of your family." very disrespectful people.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 02:02 AM~10457613
> *them mofos practically raided us and told one fool who was asking what we did to shut up or "I will punk you out in front of all your friends."
> 
> and told fortworthmex. "Ill arrest you in front of your family." very disrespectful people.
> *


 :machinegun: :0 :thumbsdown: :nono: :banghead: :loco: :nicoderm: SHITT SEE WAT I MEAN!!! I TELL U.. THEY THINK WE ALWAYS RIDIN DIRTY OR SOMETHING CUZ WE CAN PUT ARE MONEY INTO SOME NICE ASS LOW LOW RIDES.. COPS LIKE TO DO THAT FUCKIN PROFILIN SHIT.!!..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 20 2008, 02:25 AM~10457686
> *:machinegun:  :0  :thumbsdown:  :nono:  :banghead:  :loco:  :nicoderm:  SHITT SEE WAT I MEAN!!! I TELL U.. THEY THINK WE ALWAYS RIDIN DIRTY OR SOMETHING CUZ WE CAN PUT ARE MONEY INTO SOME NICE ASS LOW LOW RIDES.. COPS LIKE TO DO THAT FUCKIN PROFILIN SHIT.!!..
> *


it wasnt cool. the sad part is. this wont be the last time we see them.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 03:05 AM~10457783
> *it wasnt cool. the sad part is. this wont be the last time we see them.
> *



BUT HEY WEN THEY DO PULL US OVER N THEY CANT GET SHIT ON US!! THATS WENN ITS SWEET REVENGE CUZ U LIKE WAT BOTCHH U CANT TAKE ME TO JAIL.. AND JUS SMIRLK LOOKIN AT THEM AS THEY SORRY MAAM HAVE A GOOD NITE!! HAHAHA .. SHITT EVEN THOU IM FUCKIN SWEATIN BALLS N FUCKIN GOONA HAVE A HEART ATTACK CUZ IM JUS THINK FUCKKK IM GOIN TO JAIL!!!! AHHA BUT SOMETIMES U GET LUCKY SOMETIMES U LIKE FUCKK DO I GOT A TICKET II FORGOT TO PAY.. OP SHITT DO I SMELL LIKE WEED TO BAD ...LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: HAHA


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 20 2008, 03:15 AM~10457797
> *BUT HEY WEN THEY DO PULL US OVER N THEY CANT GET SHIT ON US!! THATS WENN ITS SWEET REVENGE CUZ U LIKE WAT BOTCHH U CANT TAKE ME TO JAIL.. AND JUS SMIRLK LOOKIN AT THEM AS THEY SORRY MAAM HAVE A GOOD NITE!! HAHAHA .. SHITT EVEN THOU IM FUCKIN SWEATIN BALLS N FUCKIN GOONA HAVE A HEART ATTACK CUZ IM JUS THINK FUCKKK IM GOIN TO JAIL!!!! AHHA BUT SOMETIMES U GET LUCKY SOMETIMES U LIKE FUCKK DO I GOT A TICKET II FORGOT TO PAY.. OP SHITT DO I SMELL LIKE WEED TO BAD ...LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf: HAHA
> *



Funny!!! uffin: uffin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Man fuck tha pigg, them bitches are just jealous because they don't know how to build a low lo... We 1 bigg ass family and we just can't be stopped. Po po just hatin cause we tha shitts........... :biggrin: :biggrin: We ain't stoppin till tha wheels fall off.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lol the piggie was searching me and I was like "so.... you like lowlows?..." lol fool just looked at me like stfu. hahaha


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:roflmao: FAWKIN PO POS i was barely on my way to get myself a beer and they pulled up like the FBI .. :0 searched everyone.. good thing no one got a ticket


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 20 2008, 11:46 AM~10459007
> *:roflmao: FAWKIN PO POS i was barely on my way to get myself a beer and they pulled up like the FBI ..  :0 searched everyone.. good thing no one got a ticket
> *


that one fool told me he was on the run. I thought he was going to jail.lol his homeboy left him there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Did This Happen At The Car Wash? :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 20 2008, 01:29 PM~10459523
> *Did This Happen At The Car Wash? :uh:
> *


yes sir.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 12:12 PM~10459105
> *that one fool told me he was on the run. I thought he was going to jail.lol his homeboy left him there.
> *



OH MANN THATS FUCKED UP!!! HE LEFT HIS HOMEBOY THERE.. AWW HELL BNAHH BREAK THE CODE MANN.,. IF U GOIN DOWN WE ALL GO DOWN AHHAHA BUT SHIT I UNNOBUT WEN DID YALL GET PULLED OVER?? I KNOE I DRIVE THRU THA WASH N THAT SHIT WAS DEAD LIKE A MOFO.. IM LIKE WAT!! NOT EVEN ONE POSTED UP HAHA I HAD TO WASH MY SHIT SO I FELT ALL LEFT OUT ...LOL FUCK HAD TO GO CRUZE DOWN MAIN STREET N GO TO THA WASH OVER THERE BUT MUST OF BEEN IN THERE AIR... CUZ HEYY IT 420.. U KNOE THEY WAS TRYIN TO CATCH PEEPZ RIDIN DIRTY!!!

 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

dam homies thats fucked up fukin cops they aint got nothing better to do :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 20 2008, 03:22 PM~10460117
> *OH MANN THATS FUCKED UP!!! HE LEFT HIS HOMEBOY THERE.. AWW HELL BNAHH BREAK THE CODE MANN.,. IF U GOIN DOWN WE ALL GO DOWN AHHAHA BUT SHIT I UNNOBUT WEN DID YALL GET PULLED OVER?? I KNOE I DRIVE THRU THA WASH N THAT SHIT WAS DEAD LIKE A MOFO.. IM LIKE WAT!! NOT EVEN ONE POSTED UP HAHA I HAD TO WASH MY SHIT SO I FELT ALL LEFT OUT ...LOL FUCK HAD TO GO CRUZE DOWN MAIN STREET N GO TO THA WASH OVER THERE  BUT MUST OF BEEN IN THERE AIR... CUZ HEYY IT 420.. U KNOE THEY WAS TRYIN TO CATCH PEEPZ RIDIN DIRTY!!!
> 
> uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


he left his home there to kick it. while he went to the store


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*ive done burned the front motor  it sucks*


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

How bout gettin it started by 830pm sat and crusin da stripp??? Just thinking.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 20 2008, 09:59 PM~10462781
> *ive done burned the front motor   it sucks
> *


*
:0 :0 :ugh: :ugh: :nono: :nosad: aww damnn THATS SUXX!! WAT U DOIN PLAYIN WIT IT TOO MUCH..HAHA NAH JUS MESSIN WIT U I DIDNT U JUS FIX THE SOLENODES ON THAT BITCH!! .. I BETTER START BUY SOME EXTRA PARTS CUZ I KNOW WEN I PUT MY SHIT IN IMA HAVE THA SAME PROBLEMA!! EYY HYDRO CAN BE STRESSFUL EHH..LOL .. PUESS ES LA VIDA DE LOS LOWLOWS  *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Apr 20 2008, 09:59 PM~10462781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats the usualy plan. im always down


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo ricky or chad. some one said rollerz was gonna come out??? I was like :0 :0 :0 but then yall didnt and I was like    ... where yall at? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Who’s Going To The Hopping Competition At “"Lady Lucks"” Saturday At 9:00 PM
& To The WEGO / 97.9 Tha Beat Car Show On Sunday At The "Dallas Convention Center" From Fort Worth??? We Need To Repo-Cent 

Click On "Lady Luck"And “"Dallas Convention Center"” To Get Maps.. 

Its Free At The HOPPING COMPETITION @ Lady Lucks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats the deal with this saturday?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2008, 05:38 PM~10468415
> *whats the deal with this saturday?
> *


There Having The Car Hopping Comp. The Night Before The Show....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hmmmm...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2008, 08:30 PM~10463735
> *yo ricky or chad. some one said rollerz was gonna come out??? I was like :0  :0  :0  but then yall didnt and I was like      ... where yall at? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: who spead that rumor now im  :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 21 2008, 08:45 PM~10469801
> *:dunno: who spead that rumor now im   :angry:
> *


some cat siad rollerz was gonna role. I dont know who . missed out homie. they was hoppin and shit


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2008, 06:10 PM~10470024
> *some cat siad rollerz was gonna role. I dont know who . missed out homie. they was hoppin and shit
> *


well u tell that fool to keep his mouth shut :0 but dont worry homie i will be out there hopefully next week


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 21 2008, 09:31 PM~10470254
> *well u tell that fool to keep his mouth shut :0  but dont worry homie i will be out there hopefully next week
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 21 2008, 08:45 PM~10469801
> *:dunno: who spead that rumor now im   :angry:
> *


I WAS THERE AND THEY ROLL UP AND SAID -R-O- COMING OUT ,DONT KNOW WHO THEY WERE*********** :uh: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 22 2008, 12:16 AM~10472206
> *I WAS THERE AND THEY ROLL UP AND SAID -R-O- COMING OUT ,DONT KNOW WHO THEY WERE*********** :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 21 2008, 05:45 PM~10469801
> *:dunno: who spead that rumor now im   :angry:
> *



sup fool get at me when you get a chance...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2008, 04:53 PM~10468089
> *Who’s Going To The Hopping Competition At “"Lady Lucks"” Saturday At 9:00 PM
> & To The WEGO / 97.9 Tha Beat Car Show On Sunday At The "Dallas Convention Center"  From Fort Worth??? We Need To Repo-Cent
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2008, 01:47 PM~10476295
> *
> *


I think I'm going, not shure yet.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 22 2008, 03:23 PM~10477101
> *I think I'm going, not shure yet.
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

My bad, I meant to say, " I might go watch them hop." Sorry about that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 22 2008, 12:16 AM~10472206
> *I WAS THERE AND THEY ROLL UP AND SAID -R-O- COMING OUT ,DONT KNOW WHO THEY WERE*********** :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I thought you knew them? lol


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

[/B]TTMFT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 22 2008, 07:18 PM~10478969
> *TTMFT!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


there you go


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 22 2008, 04:53 PM~10477757
> *My bad, I meant to say, " I might go watch them hop." Sorry about that.
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STILLTIPPIN46_@Apr 22 2008, 08:42 AM~10474861
> *sup fool get at me when you get a chance...
> *


NEED UR # MINE 817 965 0314


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 22 2008, 04:53 PM~10477757
> *My bad, I meant to say, " I might go watch them hop." Sorry about that.
> *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What up loco you gonna pick your homie up? Blanco gots juice now its he going too?


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Some pics I took of downtown Ft.Worth
















one for you cop lovers :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I really like the first one


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2008, 03:43 PM~10486992
> *I really like the first one
> *


Thanks homie to tell you the truth the sun was coming up, pic one and two are about 2 to 4 minutes apart


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Pics Homie


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

That home sweet home!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Apr 23 2008, 08:23 PM~10488087
> *That home sweet home!!!
> *


what part of fort worth you stay at?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 23 2008, 09:19 PM~10488622
> * :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


x2


----------



## mid-texrollers (Feb 24, 2008)

is this cruise thing still goin on when yall do this|?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mid-texrollers_@Apr 23 2008, 09:39 PM~10488858
> *is this cruise thing still goin on when yall do this|?
> *


Saturday nights. it prolly wont be to strong this saturday because of the beat show but come out when ya can.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2008, 08:44 PM~10488275
> *what part of fort worth you stay at?
> *


On that North Side!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by topless_66_@Apr 24 2008, 01:17 PM~10493498
> *Vote for a fellow lowrider.
> 
> http://www.americanlatino.tv/awards/alternative/
> *


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 23 2008, 09:19 PM~10488622
> * :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



xxx4444 on that too!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> :machinegun: :machinegun:
> yep yep my hometown ..im a parkland baby too haHAAH!!!
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 24 2008, 02:28 PM~10494427
> *xxx4444 on that too!!!
> *


Your damn right about that, but they ain't got shit on us and they can't stop the move of LOWRIDING........


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 24 2008, 06:35 AM~10492025
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what sup whos hitten up the beat show.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

my first 3 wheel http://youtube.com/watch?v=j9lmSmbXN1E


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Apr 24 2008, 09:01 AM~10491874
> *On that North Side!!
> *


me too. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 24 2008, 07:48 PM~10496167
> *my first 3 wheel http://youtube.com/watch?v=j9lmSmbXN1E
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Im jealous


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 06:50 PM~10496185
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  Im jealous
> *


the front is not locked up all the way cuz my motor burned but it would of gone higher  "I THINK"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 24 2008, 07:51 PM~10496192
> *the front is not locked up all the way cuz my motor burned but it would of gone higher   "I THINK"
> *


soon. Ill be doing the same shit


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 24 2008, 08:03 PM~10496252
> *"WE DO NOTHING, WE ARE NOTHING" el gallo *****
> *


blood in blood out ahahahahah lmao paco!!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 24 2008, 07:48 PM~10496167
> *my first 3 wheel http://youtube.com/watch?v=j9lmSmbXN1E
> *


Waz up G, looks nice.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 24 2008, 07:06 PM~10496275
> *Waz up G, looks nice.
> *


THANKS BRO.. DID I FUCK UP MY FRAME ALREADY??? OR NOT REALLY HAHAHAH


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 24 2008, 08:09 PM~10496294
> *THANKS BRO.. DID I FUCK UP MY FRAME ALREADY??? OR NOT REALLY HAHAHAH
> *


Naa... just don't get to crazy.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2008, 07:47 PM~10496160
> *what sup whos hitten up the beat show.
> *


Right Here


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 24 2008, 08:39 PM~10496548
> *Right Here
> *


already see ya there


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

DAMN http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNzDUD9ZvZY


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

<a href=\'http://www.lmpevents.net/\' target=\'_blank\'>THE BEAT / WEGO Lowrider Car Show N Concert</a>
^^^Click On It For Info^^^


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

anybody go to Pate Swap meet this weekend. I went yesterday and it was already packed.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

no $$$


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2008, 01:45 PM~10502086
> *anybody go to Pate Swap meet this weekend. I went yesterday and it was already packed.
> *


Going Tomorrow ... N PIcking Out The Ur Left Overs.. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2008, 09:49 PM~10505450
> *Going Tomorrow ... N PIcking Out The Ur Left Overs..  :biggrin:
> *


ahhahaha the baller skim be getting all the good shit early. Im luck he aint got a cutty. I would be fucked. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

needing some 64 parts !! n e 1 holla!!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 25 2008, 01:45 PM~10502086
> *anybody go to Pate Swap meet this weekend. I went yesterday and it was already packed.
> *


 :biggrin: yes! it was pertty good! :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Apr 25 2008, 10:15 PM~10505624
> *needing some 64 parts !! n e 1 holla!!!!
> *


swap meet


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 25 2008, 11:11 PM~10506373
> *swap meet
> *


x2


----------



## Mr. A (Sep 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Apr 25 2008, 09:15 PM~10505624
> *needing some 64 parts !! n e 1 holla!!!!
> *


I HAVE ALOT OF INTERIOR PIECES.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Apr 25 2008, 10:15 PM~10505624
> *needing some 64 parts !! n e 1 holla!!!!
> *



I got a rear bumper........


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

where was the hop gonna be at??? someone erased it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2008, 04:53 PM~10468089
> *Who’s Going To The Hopping Competition At “"Lady Lucks"” Saturday At 9:00 PM
> & To The WEGO / 97.9 Tha Beat Car Show On Sunday At The "Dallas Convention Center"  From Fort Worth??? We Need To Repo-Cent
> 
> ...


Click ON Lady Luck FortworthMex It'll Pop Up The Map


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

see every one at the show


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 26 2008, 10:31 AM~10508613
> *I HAVE ALOT OF INTERIOR PIECES.
> *


You got the back sit?????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Show was very mediocre.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

you got some pics of the show


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

x2

who got pics from the show?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

x3 lets see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 27 2008, 04:57 PM~10515884
> *Show was very mediocre.
> *


 :yessad: last year seemed better


----------



## meanOne (Oct 23, 2007)

show was kind of weak, not worth the $30...saw more those flyers they were handing out then anything !!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

A&M Customs


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Irving Customs


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll Post Some Pic Tonight...... I Got Third Place For My Regal "Lowrider Street"


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2008, 05:55 AM~10519573
> *I'll Post Some Pic Tonight......  I Got Third Place For My Regal  "Lowrider Street"
> *


 Congrat on the placing Homie !!!! Sorry I wasn't able to make it and met up over there how was it ??? PM sent


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

congrats on winning that award loco.. nice videos from the hop.. you didn't get the little truck that got high as hell :biggrin: ? that was crazy man I didn't know who won...anyone know?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2008, 07:55 AM~10519573
> *I'll Post Some Pic Tonight......  I Got Third Place For My Regal  "Lowrider Street"
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> *HE SOLD THIS CAR AT THE SHOW $$$$*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr. A_@Apr 26 2008, 11:31 AM~10508613
> *I HAVE ALOT OF INTERIOR PIECES.
> *


need door panels!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> > *HE SOLD THIS CAR AT THE SHOW $$$$*
> 
> 
> 
> :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Who Did He Sell It To Tommy Lee?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

ITS A CLEAN ASS RIDE, HOW MUCH DID HE GET FOR IT?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

its coo;/ oh well. cruise this saturday or what!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

heres a few pics from tha show got more but need to download them



































































.. its was aighttt jus that wen it got later mannnn did it get ghettooooo so i bounced out early..!! had sum nice rides thouu!! wish i could of seen more


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 27 2008, 06:57 PM~10515884
> *Show was very mediocre.
> *




x2!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 28 2008, 10:55 AM~10520387
> *congrats on winning that award loco.. nice videos from the hop.. you didn't get the little truck that got high as hell :biggrin: ? that was crazy man I didn't know who won...anyone know?
> *


Thanks Homie... Here The Truck Bs Hydrualics 

THe Lincoln Won...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2008, 06:24 PM~10524655
> *Who Did He Sell It To Tommy Lee?
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good times guys. Im ready to role again.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2008, 07:46 PM~10534716
> *good times guys. Im ready to role again.
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/661234623.html


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ANYTHING GOING DOWN FOR 5 DE MAYO?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 30 2008, 12:21 PM~10541332
> *ANYTHING GOING DOWN  FOR 5 DE MAYO?
> *


x2


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Fidel or Big Dave are you gonna cookout this wkend, l was just wondering. Just let me and Raymond know something... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 30 2008, 06:32 AM~10539487
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/661234623.html
> *


 :0 Car runs nice I drove to the show at Tx stadium, And I did not want to get out of it


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Anything happening... FT WORTH CRUISE ?? Friday or Sat?


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

Rollin Hemphill this weekend?


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

* Just want to mention that ' all ' the proceeds from this car show will be going to the Veteran of Foreign Wars. All is going to a very good cause remembering our Troops past and present. So please help us give back to our community and our Military members *


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

shit x 2 iim ready to roll homies!!! so holla!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

who is gonna actually roll out this weekend... most yall just post on the net. where the real riders at??? ohhh and that Techniques show... will there be bikes. if so count my chap in


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

WHATS GOOD FORT WORTH!! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

so whose cruising then?? im always in :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

man i live rite down tha street on butler so im always at tha wash.. but i was there tonight and i fuckin tell u.. them PO PO been posting up jus lookin for shit!!.. jus cuz there was some slab n lo los only like 4 there and they was two posted up!! wat tha fuck .. lately they jus been hatin and the weekend aint weven started!!.. but IM TAKIN MY SHIT TO THA WASH SAT BOUT 9PM N WASH.. N SEE WHO CUMS..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

this time I am going to very slowly wash my car. :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HAHAHHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: RITE AND REMEMBER TO BE SPACED AND IF POPO ROLL UP JUS GET TO SCRUBBING IF U WASHIN THEY CANT FUCK WIT U ..OOOOooo


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 sho.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 1 2008, 02:25 PM~10553303
> *who is gonna actually roll out this weekend... most yall just post on the net. where the real riders at??? ohhh and that Techniques show... will there be bikes. if so count my chap in
> *


 Yes SIR


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

we will be there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

damn i jus drove by tha wash n i seen this clean ass stretch lincoln all white shit was lookin nice on sum 22 i think.. i wonder who that is!!!... and off course popos at it again... fuckkkk.. but ready to wash my shit tomorrow.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

PICKED UP THIS BAD BOY FOR 85 BUCKS :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Waz up G , were u find it?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

30 AND LAS VEGAS TRAIL...WEST FORT WORTH.... BUT I GOT MORE PICS TO POST IT DONT LOOK LIKE THAT ANYMORE :angry: IM VERY DISSAPOINTED  ACTUALLY IT WAS GONNA BE MY GIRLS COUSIN'S BUT HE WAS TOWIN IT ON A DOLLY AND ON THE WAY HOME IT BECAME UNLATCHED AND IT CRASHED BACKWARDS AGAINST THE WALL ON THE FREEWAY SMASHING ALL THE REAR IN.. ITS DOING A STANDIN 3 WHEEL IN THE PASSENGER REAR SIDE...THE FRAME ITS ALL FUKED UP NOW AND IT LOOKS NASTY AS HELL..ILL TAKE THE FRONT THO!!! ITS A EURO


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 2 2008, 11:47 PM~10564622
> *30 AND LAS VEGAS TRAIL...WEST FORT WORTH.... BUT I GOT MORE PICS TO POST IT DONT LOOK LIKE THAT ANYMORE :angry: IM VERY DISSAPOINTED  ACTUALLY IT WAS GONNA BE MY GIRLS COUSIN'S BUT HE WAS TOWIN IT ON A DOLLY AND ON THE WAY HOME IT BECAME UNLATCHED AND IT CRASHED BACKWARDS AGAINST THE WALL ON THE FREEWAY SMASHING ALL THE REAR IN.. ITS DOING A STANDIN 3 WHEEL IN THE PASSENGER REAR SIDE...THE FRAME ITS ALL FUKED UP NOW AND IT LOOKS NASTY AS HELL..ILL TAKE THE FRONT THO!!! ITS A EURO
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :0 :0 :ugh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Anything salvageable that I can get off it. :bigrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

anyone going there tonight?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 3 2008, 08:39 AM~10566064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Dam that crazy !!! WOW :wow:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@May 1 2008, 09:29 AM~10550875
> *Rollin Hemphill this weekend?
> *


:yes:


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> > *HE SOLD THIS CAR AT THE SHOW $$$$*
> 
> 
> Engine bay looks clean...kudos


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD TOMANY BATTERIES IN THA TRUNK AND HOPPING IT W/ NO REIFORCED FRAME>>>>> :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You rollin tonight Alex?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 3 2008, 06:15 PM~10567954
> *anyone going there tonight?
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2008, 07:57 PM~10568503
> *You rollin tonight Alex?
> *


How Bout U Gotti??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2008, 07:58 PM~10568511
> *How Bout U Gotti??
> *


I might role by.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

rollin out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2008, 09:33 PM~10569131
> *rollin out
> *


not gonna make it.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up GENTE! Are hoopties allowed to cruise if they got juice? Cuz I got 1 If so I'd like to hook up which ya'll next saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 4 2008, 12:41 AM~10570209
> *Whats up GENTE! Are hoopties allowed to cruise if they got juice? Cuz I got 1 If so I'd like to hook up which ya'll next saturday. :biggrin:
> *


of course homie. my ride aint even painted. :biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

TECHNIQUES C.C. COMING TO FT WORTH SOON THAT THE RUMOR


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2008, 04:57 AM~10570862
> *of course homie. my ride aint even painted. :biggrin:
> *


X2 here, Mine still needs alot of work. Bigmike call me if you rolling out next week for sure.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 4 2008, 12:41 AM~10570209
> *Whats up GENTE! Are hoopties allowed to cruise if they got juice? Cuz I got 1 If so I'd like to hook up which ya'll next saturday. :biggrin:
> *


Show Us What U Got Homie.... LIke To Check It Out.....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

* Dam homies was going to roll last night.. however wasn't able to make the ride but this Saturday I'm hitting it!!!*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 4 2008, 10:55 AM~10571526
> *X2 here, Mine still needs alot of work. Bigmike call  me  if you rolling out next week for sure.
> *


My mom reminded me that its mothers day weekend, so I may or may not make it but I'll let you now 4 sho on friday. By the way I was up at autozone on 377 + 114 gettn a solenoid and I asked if they knew you. You got a good rep up there. I told them id probably become a frequent shopper. Better stock up on solenoids. Heheheheheheheh!!!! :biggrin: My number is 940-727-1730


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2008, 06:56 PM~10568496
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU HAD TOMANY  BATTERIES IN THA TRUNK AND HOPPING IT W/ NO REIFORCED FRAME>>>>> :0
> 
> 
> ...


you should see that mother fuker now :biggrin: ill show you hold on


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## str8_tripn_82 (May 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 4 2008, 11:28 AM~10572090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the clip??? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2 lol


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Yo Elpintor! Wonderin if you could help me figure out y the front pump wont work? Hit me up if you can.  :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 4 2008, 11:50 AM~10571710
> * Dam homies was going to roll last night.. however wasn't able to make the ride but this Saturday I'm hitting it!!!
> *


Cool..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn FORTWORTHMEX You Got Down On That Cutlass.. Your Ride Is Going To Look Bad Ass Homie uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *Eightyone.7.TX
*

I see youn Puto!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2008, 09:40 PM~10574416
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: Eightyone.7.TX
> 
> ...



oh you got jokes Ass hole!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Got some sandpaper for sell if any one interested holla!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@May 4 2008, 09:48 PM~10574482
> *Got some sandpaper for sell if any one interested holla!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@May 4 2008, 07:48 PM~10574482
> *Got some sandpaper for sell if any one interested holla!!
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 4 2008, 09:57 PM~10574586
> *how much
> *


X2


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 4 2008, 09:57 PM~10574586
> *how much
> *


PM sent


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 4 2008, 10:03 PM~10574637
> *X2
> *


PM Sent


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

See yall next weekend for sure!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

NO MENDETAS WEY!!! HAAHAH U SAID THAT LAST TIME!! EHHH JUS KIDDIN!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 4 2008, 10:38 PM~10575048
> *NO MENDETAS WEY!!! HAAHAH U SAID THAT LAST TIME!! EHHH JUS KIDDIN!!
> *


 LOL I am usually out there. lol yall guys know. but I rememders hella late that I had to work this morning. yah thats right on a sunday.


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 4 2008, 08:00 PM~10574071
> *Damn FORTWORTHMEX   You Got Down On That Cutlass.. Your Ride Is Going To Look Bad Ass Homie uffin:
> *


thanks bro i cant wait to see yours at the wash :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by str8_tripn_82_@May 4 2008, 01:19 PM~10572307
> *how much for the clip??? :biggrin:
> *


the clip its already on my car but had a shyt load of confusion problems with the wires and shyt.. it works halfways good now.. i dont know whats wrong i gotta check it later


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 4 2008, 09:14 PM~10575531
> *the clip its already on my car but had a shyt load of confusion problems with the wires and shyt.. it works halfways good now.. i dont know whats wrong i gotta check it later
> 
> 
> ...


 Looking good


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks bro


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@May 4 2008, 09:56 AM~10571317
> *TECHNIQUES C.C.   COMING TO FT WORTH SOON THAT THE RUMOR.
> *



:uh: Techniques Texas Chapter, Is a State wide chapter......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@May 4 2008, 10:55 PM~10575277
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 4 2008, 11:14 PM~10575531
> *the clip its already on my car but had a shyt load of confusion problems with the wires and shyt.. it works halfways good now.. i dont know whats wrong i gotta check it later
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2008, 08:37 PM~10575037
> *See yall next weekend for sure!!!
> *


 What time? or should I ask what is the best time to roll out there on Hemphill?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 5 2008, 01:39 PM~10579411
> *What time? or should I ask what is the best time to roll out there on Hemphill?
> *


9 or 10


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2008, 02:55 PM~10580062
> *9 or 10
> *


x2


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2008, 12:55 PM~10580062
> *9 or 10
> *


 Kool see you this weekend


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lets cruise till the wheels fall off lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 5 2008, 06:47 PM~10581870
> *lets cruise till the wheels fall off lol
> *


you already know.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

FUCKEN SERVER!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Elpintor thanx for the help bro! :biggrin: I should have the parts by friday . If you got time i'll be there then. I'll hit you later in the week. AL RATO


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 5 2008, 04:04 PM~10582016
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=394517
> stop on by  :thumbsup:
> *


*ONE BIKE CLUB FROM LOS ANGELS TO JAPAN AND IN THE EAST COAST... EACH STATE CAN REP THE BIKE CLUB!!!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@May 5 2008, 05:23 AM~10577490
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES_@May 5 2008, 04:04 PM~10582016
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=394517
> stop on by  :thumbsup:
> *


*ONE BIKE CLUB FROM LOS ANGELS TO JAPAN AND IN THE EAST COAST... EACH STATE CAN REP THE BIKE CLUB!!!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 5 2008, 12:55 PM~10580062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool see you this weekend


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 6 2008, 10:24 AM~10587438
> *Kool see you this weekend
> *


already


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats up players. who else is meeting me out there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

juangotti 218
Loco 61 155
fortworthmex 108
ESTRELLA420LUV 35
teal62impala 33
Texas Massacre 31
Elpintor 31
TechniquesOG 26
sixty7imp 24
$Rollin Rich$ 82 20
Fleetwood94 18
THE MAJESTICS TX 18
bigmike64 17
bigstew22 12
TheTexasGoldPlater 11
boricua87 10
HEARTBREAKER 9
C-LO9492 9
Skim 9
-SUPER62- 9
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 8
J-RAY 8
green ice 8
Eightyone.7.TX 8
blanco 7
Coca Pearl 6
Wildmint 5
Sin7 5
94 SS 5
STILLTIPPIN46 4
FunkytownRoller 4
53BOMBA 4
Latin Thug 4
TopCopOG 3
LOLOMomaGP 3
214monte 3
dannysnty 2
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 2
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 2
LENETOWNTX 2
Austin Ace 1
Mr. A 1
VGP 1
Same_Ol_Cutty 1
VENOM65 1
RAY_512 1
str8_tripn_82 1
Str8crazy80 1
tples65 1
FIRME80 1
rollin_caddys 1
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 1
Yogi 1
meanOne 1
MAJESTIX 1
RALPH_DOGG 1
radicalkingz 1
abel 1
KeK21 that Pimp 1
westsidebagos 1
jbrazy 1
Homie Styln 1
MAJESTICS81 1
EVANASTY 1
shrimpscampi 1
mid-texrollers 1
biggboy 1
theoso8 1
5811MSgtP 1


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Waz up Juangotti, You doing rollcall? I'm in. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 6 2008, 09:39 PM~10593957
> *Waz up Juangotti, You doing rollcall? I'm in.  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir. Ill be out there with my hooptie. lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 6 2008, 09:39 PM~10593957
> *Waz up Juangotti, You doing rollcall? I'm in.
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im down with my hooptie too the paint dont even match hahahah fuk it.. :0 no me aguito


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Es todo, See u there Loco61... Thanx again for helping me last time. Maybe these time I won't break down.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 6 2008, 09:50 PM~10594052
> *im down with my hooptie too fuked up fender and shyt.. :0 no me aguito
> *


Paint job next in line homeboy, I got your back.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

im down for this saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 6 2008, 09:50 PM~10594056
> *Es todo, See u there Loco61... Thanx again for helping me last time. Maybe these time I won't break down.
> *


No Problem Homie ANyTime ....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 6 2008, 09:51 PM~10594078
> *Paint job next in line homeboy, I got your back.
> *


ORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

aT THE SHOW


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 6 2008, 09:52 PM~10594084
> *im down for this saturday :thumbsup:
> *


C YOU THERE HOMIE


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2008, 09:56 PM~10594130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha That fool wet his pants when he bought that clean 68 Impala.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i heard that tommy will be makin some kind of tv show and hes gonna use that 68 impala he bought i dont know if its true or not


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

awesome. lets hope we have a great turn out. might bring my bike too.lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks To Tim From Last Minute Customs From Houston Texas.. Remembered To Bring My Trim And Also Hooked IT Up W/ Some Other Stuff... THanks Homes I'll See You Guys In Houston At The Picnic On June 29 ..Who Else Is Rolling Down There An Repin Fort Worth.????


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

is it ok if people post gore images in here?????like dead people and shyt... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 6 2008, 10:07 PM~10594263
> *is it ok if people post gore images in here?????like dead people and shyt... :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Does these means your 61 will debut in H-town? Loco61


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 6 2008, 10:08 PM~10594277
> *Does these means your 61 will debut in H-town?
> *


Naw Dont Think So .. But We'll See... U Going? Lets All Head Down There...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 6 2008, 10:08 PM~10594277
> *Does these means your 61 will debut in H-town?
> *


x2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2008, 10:10 PM~10594291
> *Naw Dont Think So .. But We'll See... U Going? Lets All Head Down There...
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2008, 10:10 PM~10594291
> *Naw Dont Think So .. But We'll See... U Going? Lets All Head Down There...
> *


I might be abel, Lets make plans.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Loco 61 did you buy that car?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

time to go MI MIS :wave: ALRATOS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 6 2008, 07:52 PM~10594084
> *im down for this saturday :thumbsup:
> *


I would go but I sold my car.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 6 2008, 10:18 PM~10594406
> *Loco 61 did you buy that car?
> *


Naw But I Was Close ... I Use To Have One Just Like That One... Love To Do Up Another One.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I guess Loco 61 was just car hunting.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 6 2008, 10:21 PM~10594445
> *I guess Loco 61 was just car hunting.
> *


These Are cars That I Found When I Was Looking For My 61 Rag...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

My Frame Doesnt Look Like This Anymore


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

You Kno How We Do It ..... :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2008, 10:31 PM~10594557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does it have more chrome?lets see some pics..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

PS, I won't tell..LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: My Neighbors :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 6 2008, 10:35 PM~10594594
> *PS, I won't tell..LOL
> *


I Post Some Pics THis Saturday... I Got Lots Of $h!t For The Bubbletop.... Just Been Lazy TO Post Up Pic...  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats It Fellas...... Gotta Get Back To Work...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2008, 10:38 PM~10594620
> *I Post Some Pics THis Saturday... I Got Lots Of $h!t For The Bubbletop.... Just Been Lazy TO Post Up Pic...   :biggrin:
> *


Cool see ya saturday...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 6 2008, 10:45 PM~10594697
> *Cool see ya saturday...
> *


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 6 2008, 10:02 PM~10594197
> *i heard that tommy will be makin some kind of tv show and hes gonna use that 68 impala he bought i dont know if its true or not
> *


thats what i heard from pete.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

man I need a impala


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  .. yup always down too post up at tha wash hey i consider mine almost like a hooptie under construction so its all good!! ..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 6 2008, 07:50 PM~10594052
> *im down with my hooptie too the paint dont even match hahahah fuk it.. :0 no me aguito
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 02:43 PM~10591031
> *already
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 6 2008, 07:42 PM~10593982-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See you there !!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2008, 08:14 PM~10594334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice projct car.. !!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2008, 08:28 PM~10594525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WHO Impala?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 07:15 PM~10593664
> *
> juangotti  218,
> Loco 61  155
> ...


 Looks like a roll call


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2008, 07:42 PM~10593982
> *yes sir. Ill be out there with my hooptie. lol
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater+May 6 2008, 07:52 PM~10594084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See you there !!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2008, 09:44 PM~10594676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice crib!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 7 2008, 08:06 AM~10597033
> *WHO Impala?
> *


THat Guy Wants 14K For It.... His Redone The Frame An All The Lower Part Of The Car OG Style....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 7 2008, 08:05 AM~10597030
> *Nice projct car.. !!!
> *


That Car Is All There...... Wish I Could Take On Another One... Gotta Wait... Till I Finish One....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2008, 08:01 AM~10597643
> *THat Guy Wants 14K For It.... His Redone The  Frame An All The Lower Part Of The Car OG Style....
> *


 WOW 14K dam if I had that much I build my own !!! sounds like a good Impala


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2008, 08:03 AM~10597657
> *That Car Is All There...... Wish I Could Take On Another One... Gotta Wait... Till I Finish One....
> *


what was he asking for that?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lost His Number Acouple Of Days Later... N Didnt Get A Chance To Call Him... He Was Keeping It At His Dads Place There In The Picture...


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 7 2008, 08:06 AM~10597033
> *WHO Impala?
> *


is that the one in alvarado?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@May 7 2008, 01:03 PM~10599291
> *is that the one in alvarado?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Anybody come across a 68 impala/caprice at the Ft Worth junk yards?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2008, 02:42 PM~10600531
> *Anybody come across a 68 impala/caprice at the Ft Worth junk yards?
> *


I keep an eye out for ya.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2008, 02:42 PM~10600531
> *Anybody come across a 68 impala/caprice at the Ft Worth junk yards?
> *



i FOUND A 67 AT A YARD IN MESQUITE ! ! ! ! 2-DOOR TOO !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2008, 02:42 PM~10600531
> *Anybody come across a 68 impala/caprice at the Ft Worth junk yards?
> *


Wut Parts Are You Looking For???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GUESS WHO :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2008, 02:42 PM~10601143
> *Wut Parts Are You Looking For???
> *


Hood latch spear/spring assembly
Drivers side bezel 
Lower Grill


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2008, 03:50 PM~10601215
> *Hood latch spear/spring assembly
> Drivers side bezel
> Lower Grill
> ...


Im Going To The OG Salvage Yard On Saturday Morning I'll Let You Kno If I Find Those Parts.... PM Ur Number....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2008, 03:58 PM~10601279
> *Im Going To The OG Salvage Yard On Saturday Morning I'll Let You Kno If I Find Those Parts.... PM Ur Number....
> *


location??? pm???


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2008, 02:58 PM~10601279
> *Im Going To The OG Salvage Yard On Saturday Morning I'll Let You Kno If I Find Those Parts.... PM Ur Number....
> *


 :cheesy: where is this Garden of Eden located?

PM'd you my number bro


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2008, 03:47 PM~10601184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 7 2008, 04:47 PM~10601631
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I am so confused? are you a dude or a chick


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HAHAHA IM A CHICK THAT LIKES LOOKIN AT CHICKS TOO DAMNN.. HAHAHA NE THNAG WRONG WIT THAT HOMIE EHHH AHHAHAA.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 7 2008, 05:11 PM~10601796
> *HAHAHA IM A CHICK THAT LIKES LOOKIN AT CHICKS TOO DAMNN.. HAHAHA NE THNAG WRONG WIT THAT HOMIE EHHH AHHAHAA.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: haha


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 7 2008, 03:11 PM~10601796
> *HAHAHA IM A CHICK THAT LIKES LOOKIN AT CHICKS TOO DAMNN.. HAHAHA NE THNAG WRONG WIT THAT HOMIE EHHH AHHAHAA.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 7 2008, 08:09 AM~10597045
> *See you there !!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *


Celebrating mommas day but if my shit is workin riteand i gat out of my jefitas early ill b out there. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 7 2008, 03:11 PM~10601796
> *HAHAHA IM A CHICK THAT LIKES LOOKIN AT CHICKS TOO DAMNN.. HAHAHA NE THNAG WRONG WIT THAT HOMIE EHHH AHHAHAA.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

So we rolln' Sat night Hemphill some where between 9-10 pm Que no"


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 7 2008, 12:42 PM~10600531
> *Anybody come across a 68 impala/caprice at the Ft Worth junk yards?
> *


 Hey Homie where you been ????


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2008, 01:47 PM~10601184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 WHO?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2008, 01:49 PM~10601208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I use to listen to them a while back like 2004 but they seem to drop off the radar


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*TECHNIQUES IS NOW LOOKING FOR CLUB MEMBERS, WE ARE LOOKING FOR GOOD COOL PEOPLE TO REP THE TECHNIQUES PLAQUE IN FT WORTH, IF INTERESTED HIT ME BACK, TECHNIQUES IS AN OG CAR CLUB EST. IN 1972 SO IF YOU WANT TO BE DOWN WITH AN OG CLUB AND ARE WILLING TO BE DOWN FOR A LIFE TERM WITH US YOU FOUND YOUR CLUB, WE HAVE CHPTR. IN L.A, PALMDALE, S.F.V, I.E, TEXAS, ARIZONA, NORTH CAROLINA, JAPAN. PLEASE NO HATING GUYS THAT SHIT IS STUPID I HAVE LOVE FOR ALL CLUB REPIN THE LOWRIDER LIFE~STYLE THANKS LEONARD TECHNIQUES OG MEMBER SINCE 1979 FROM LOS ANGELES TO TEXAS

TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB... 35 TO LIFE*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 8 2008, 06:16 AM~10606288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* We will be there Homie I might even ride my HOG... Harley we will see !!! :biggrin: *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup peeps! Im getting cutty all nice and clean.lol


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2008, 03:49 PM~10601208
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
TUESDAY MY BOY BIG BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 8 2008, 08:20 AM~10606312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 8 2008, 08:16 AM~10606293
> *WHO?
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 8 2008, 11:07 AM~10608253
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 HO.... nasty


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 8 2008, 01:07 PM~10608262
> *:0 HO.... nasty
> *



lol................ I WOULD STILL HIT IT.... EVEN RAW DAWG ! :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 8 2008, 02:03 PM~10608612
> *lol................  I WOULD STILL HIT IT....  EVEN RAW DAWG !  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 8 2008, 08:40 AM~10606402
> *TECHNIQUES IS NOW LOOKING FOR CLUB MEMBERS, WE ARE LOOKING FOR GOOD COOL PEOPLE TO REP THE TECHNIQUES PLAQUE IN FT WORTH, IF INTERESTED HIT ME BACK, TECHNIQUES IS AN OG CAR CLUB EST. IN 1972 SO IF YOU WANT TO BE DOWN WITH AN OG CLUB AND ARE WILLING TO BE DOWN FOR A LIFE TERM WITH US YOU FOUND YOUR CLUB, WE HAVE CHPTR. IN L.A, PALMDALE, S.F.V, I.E, TEXAS, ARIZONA, NORTH CAROLINA, JAPAN. PLEASE NO HATING GUYS THAT SHIT IS STUPID I HAVE LOVE FOR ALL CLUB REPIN THE LOWRIDER LIFE~STYLE THANKS LEONARD TECHNIQUES OG MEMBER SINCE 1979 FROM LOS ANGELES TO TEXAS
> 
> TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB... 35 TO LIFE
> *


 :biggrin:  

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yall ready?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

saturday 9 for me


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 8 2008, 02:48 PM~10609864
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


* see you out there sat night !!!*


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

SHIT IMA GO BOUT 830 CUZ I REALLY NEED TO WAS THA BOX!!! LOOKIN DIRTY!!: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 8 2008, 10:12 PM~10612153
> *SHIT IMA GO BOUT 830 CUZ I REALLY NEED TO WAS THA BOX!!! LOOKIN DIRTY!!: :biggrin:
> *


hah. I need to wash my hooptie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 01:55 AM~10613869
> *hah. I need to wash my hooptie
> *


I Need To Wash My $h!t Too... Its Been A While Since I Washed It...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

mines dirty as hell too.... might go wash it 2nite  and 2morrrow


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lol I guess since were washing are shit. they wont mess with us! ha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Who From Fort Worth Is Going To H-TOWN ..... Lets All Roll Out Ther An Show Some Lov.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 9 2008, 12:26 PM~10616258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Some Foggot $h!t Right There. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rivistyle+May 4 2008, 02:46 PM~10572423-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 9 2008, 12:40 PM~10616364
> *Thats Some Foggot $h!t Right There.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



*Damm Teal, What you doing with them pic's on your computer homie ?*

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 9 2008, 12:40 PM~10616364
> *Thats Some Foggot $h!t Right There.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats some **** shit alex :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 9 2008, 12:50 PM~10616437
> *Damm Teal,  What you doing with them pic's on your computer homie ?
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 9 2008, 01:09 PM~10616598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Some Crazy $h!t You Got Saved.....ON Ur PC... :ugh:

:rofl:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.tube8.com/fetish/ohh!-shit.../1218/ this is way better


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+May 9 2008, 12:53 PM~10616461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: X1000000


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 11:29 AM~10615771
> *lol I guess since were washing are shit. they wont mess with us! ha
> *


x2 make sure you cover your beers with your chamoys


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 9 2008, 01:20 PM~10616708
> *:uh:    If You want to fix That Gay Shit you just Posted, We going to need more than that !
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  X1000000
> *


x9999999999999999999999


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 9 2008, 01:22 PM~10616723
> *x2 make sure you cover your beers with your chamoys
> *


ahaha you were about to got get some beer. haha


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 9 2008, 01:25 PM~10616750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those are the cleanest model cars i have seen


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 01:29 PM~10616784
> *ahaha you were about to got get some beer. haha
> *


i was just about to get some and they blocked us all in and shyt :angry: :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 9 2008, 12:50 PM~10616437
> *Damm Teal,  What you doing with them pic's on your computer homie ?
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


I thought alex edited that in. wtf!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 9 2008, 01:26 PM~10616761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Woops Looks Like Something Poped Out... :cheesy: Mor Please


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

one question for you guys.. are the batters supposed to leak acid??? i left mine chargin over night and this morning it was alot of acid in my trunk from 1 battery... i still got 3 days warranty on em please let me know


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 01:31 PM~10616804
> *I thought alex edited that in. wtf!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 9 2008, 01:34 PM~10616826
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 9 2008, 01:34 PM~10616829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*FUCK THAT!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 9 2008, 11:26 AM~10616761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* Dam them some Big Tity*

:yes:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 9 2008, 01:33 PM~10616822
> *one question for you guys.. are the batters supposed to leak acid??? i left mine chargin over night and this morning it was alot of acid in my trunk from 1 battery... i still got 3 days warranty on em please let me know
> *



better take that shit back ! ! ! !

mine are old than a bish, and they dont even leak acid...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:0 :0 ,,,damn i went to tha wash last sat and i didnt see hardly ne po po s i was drinkin n smokin it up bigg.. so hopefully itll be chill this sat!! uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I FOUND THE GARDEN OF EDEN!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 06:44 PM~10618857
> *I FOUND THE GARDEN OF EDEN!!!
> *


 :twak:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*im about to hit up the car wash and c what's poppin :biggrin:*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@May 9 2008, 07:55 PM~10619259
> *:twak:
> *


I aint saying shit! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti,* blanco*, Eightyone.7.TX
sup dog. you cruising tomorrow. or atleast postin up!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

im cruising tomorrow :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 9 2008, 09:19 PM~10619889
> *im cruising tomorrow :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


see ya there


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2008, 08:20 PM~10619903
> *see ya there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Whats going down today?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 10 2008, 08:23 AM~10622667
> *Whats going down today?
> *


Today on Hemphill see you ther tonight !! 9pm


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 10 2008, 10:47 AM~10622742
> *Today on Hemphill see you ther tonight !! 9pm
> *


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

IM POSTIN UP!!!E YES SIR!!!..c ya laterz.. ill be in tha white caprice!!! so holla!!.. most of yall i havent met so say wuz sup!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

IM POSTIN UP!!!E YES SIR!!!..c ya laterz.. ill be in tha white caprice!!! so holla!!.. most of yall i havent met so say wuz sup!! :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool cool. im gonna role for sure


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*TECHNIQUES IS NOW LOOKING FOR CLUB MEMBERS, WE ARE LOOKING FOR GOOD COOL PEOPLE TO REP THE TECHNIQUES PLAQUE IN FT WORTH, IF INTERESTED HIT ME BACK, TECHNIQUES IS AN OG CAR CLUB EST. IN 1972 SO IF YOU WANT TO BE DOWN WITH AN OG CLUB AND ARE WILLING TO BE DOWN FOR A LIFE TERM WITH US YOU FOUND YOUR CLUB, WE HAVE CHPTR. IN L.A, PALMDALE, S.F.V, I.E, TEXAS, ARIZONA, NORTH CAROLINA, JAPAN. PLEASE NO HATING GUYS THAT SHIT IS STUPID I HAVE LOVE FOR ALL CLUB REPIN THE LOWRIDER LIFE~STYLE THANKS LEONARD TECHNIQUES OG MEMBER SINCE 1979 FROM LOS ANGELES TO TEXAS

TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB... 35 TO LIFE*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

GOOD TURN OUT TONIGHT GUYS!!!
cool meeting you guys


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2008, 10:43 PM~10626572
> *GOOD TURN OUT TONIGHT GUYS!!!
> cool meeting you guys
> *


Kool meeting you too Homie...... :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Happy To See All Those Lowriders In Fort Worth Cruising.. It Was Bad A$$ Weather Too..... I'll Post Flixs N Pics Tomorrow Or Monday... Good Night... N Happy Mothers Day To Tha MOthers...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 11 2008, 01:21 AM~10626743
> * Happy To See All Those Lowriders In Fort Worth Cruising.. It Was Bad A$$ Weather Too..... I'll Post Flixs N Pics Tomorrow Or Monday... Good Night... N Happy Mothers Day To Tha MOthers...
> *


x2 BAD ASS SHYT MAIN!!!! ALOT OF BAD ASS LOW LOWS ... WE SHOULD DO THIS MORE OFTEN  ESTRELLA GOT BUSTED ON HEMPHILL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 11 2008, 02:27 AM~10626997
> *x2 BAD ASS SHYT MAIN!!!! ALOT OF BAD ASS LOW LOWS ...  WE SHOULD DO THIS MORE OFTEN  ESTRELLA GOT BUSTED ON HEMPHILL
> *


that sucks. what she do??? damn fuckin law looking for bullshit :angry:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 11 2008, 12:27 AM~10626997
> *x2 BAD ASS SHYT MAIN!!!! ALOT OF BAD ASS LOW LOWS ...  WE SHOULD DO THIS MORE OFTEN  ESTRELLA GOT BUSTED ON HEMPHILL
> *


 What happen to her?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@May 1 2008, 11:36 AM~10551793
> *YO 2 WEEKS AFTER DA TECHNIQUES IS OURS !!!
> 
> 
> ...



*We will be there HOMIE !!!!!!*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 11 2008, 12:35 PM~10628271
> *What happen to her?
> *


3 COPS PULLED HER OVER ON HEMPHILL AND ROSEDALE.. I THINK SHE HAD A 40 OPEN NOT SURE.. THEY WERE CHECKIN EVERYONES LICENSE PLATES.. I DONT KNOW WHY THEY PULLED HER OVER THOUGH... :angry:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2008, 10:21 PM~10626743
> * Happy To See All Those Lowriders In Fort Worth Cruising.. It Was Bad A$$ Weather Too..... I'll Post Flixs N Pics Tomorrow Or Monday... Good Night... N Happy Mothers Day To Tha MOthers...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@May 11 2008, 12:02 PM~10628416
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 11 2008, 10:58 AM~10628394
> *3 COPS PULLED HER OVER ON HEMPHILL AND ROSEDALE.. I THINK SHE HAD A 40 OPEN NOT SURE.. THEY WERE CHECKIN EVERYONES LICENSE PLATES.. I DONT KNOW WHY THEY PULLED HER OVER THOUGH... :angry:
> *


Dam.. did she get booked? to or just cite and release?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Did anybody find out what happen to Homie with the Black Monte.. after he left sonic FTWPD pulled him over???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I THINK SHE GOT LOCKED UP... ONE OF MY HOMIES SAW HER CAR BEING TOWED I DONT KNOW :uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*sorrry if i missed anyone...*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 11 2008, 01:22 PM~10628545
> *Did anybody find out what happen to Homie with the Black Monte.. after he left sonic FTWPD pulled him over???
> *


 :cheesy: they just gave him tickets and let him go , the lady cop was cool....
:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 11 2008, 01:22 PM~10628545
> *Did anybody find out what happen to Homie with the Black Monte.. after he left sonic FTWPD pulled him over???
> *


Blanco got pulled over damn! :angry:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 11 2008, 01:21 AM~10626743
> * Happy To See All Those Lowriders In Fort Worth Cruising.. It Was Bad A$$ Weather Too..... I'll Post Flixs N Pics Tomorrow Or Monday... Good Night... N Happy Mothers Day To Tha MOthers...
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 11 2008, 01:27 PM~10628574
> *I THINK SHE GOT LOCKED UP... ONE OF MY HOMIES SAW HER CAR BEING TOWED I DONT KNOW :uh:
> *


sux


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I NOTICED STREET LIFE CAME OUT AND DID THERE THING!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 11 2008, 12:22 PM~10628545
> *Did anybody find out what happen to Homie with the Black Monte.. after he left sonic FTWPD pulled him over???
> *


they got me but it was cool the cop was nice she gave me 3 tic and on my way :biggrin: its cool it comes with the game :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 11 2008, 12:22 PM~10628545
> *Did anybody find out what happen to Homie with the Black Monte.. after he left sonic FTWPD pulled him over???
> *


they got me but it was cool the cop was nice she gave me 3 tic and on my way :biggrin: its cool it comes with the game :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Already Im ready for another one!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> thanks homie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> > thanks homie
> 
> 
> clean ass ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> clean ass ride :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> apperciate it homie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i think i spotted estrellas car at ernestos taqueria.... i hope it was her... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+May 11 2008, 09:45 PM~10631413-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seen some dude at the store with a rollerz hat. dont know who he was? fort worth chap?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

what up b


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

sounds like yall doing the damn thing in foritos. keep it going homies


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 11 2008, 10:15 PM~10632063
> *what up b
> *


chillin how you been


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Good seing everyone there last night! :cheesy: Slowly its getting to be more and more of us. To bad some got pulled over, but them hating po po's know we can't be stopped!!!

Here are some of the pics I took mainly at sonic.













































































































:thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's some more pics!  





























Its been a lil bit that I have roll my car, to those who ask me about it yesterday THANKS! Good to know homies wanted to see it out there!









This is my 67, as you some of you know I have not been able to bring it out cuz I had a hernia surgery a couple of weeks back. Therefore I can't push my project 64ss out the way to bring it out the garage, but if we get together next week I'll see somehow if I can take it out one last time before I take it to the shop and do some upgrades to it. I'll roll it to the wash or the memorial day picnic, will see. :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 11 2008, 12:33 PM~10628859
> *:biggrin:
> :cheesy:  they just gave him tickets and let him go , the lady cop was cool....
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 That's kool... good thing she wasn't a B, Anyway Homie good seeing you out there.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 11 2008, 12:11 PM~10628756
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Good PIX' :thumbsup: </span>*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 11 2008, 03:01 PM~10629787
> *they got me but it was cool the cop was nice she gave me  3 tic and on my way  :biggrin: its cool it comes with the game  :thumbsup:
> *


* Kool that she wasn't giving you shit !!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> > thanks homie
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks not the best ones but they'll do. I know loco61 took some bad ass ones with flash and all. I can't wait to se them :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 11 2008, 11:06 PM~10632750
> *Here's some more pics!   Its been a lil bit that I have roll my car, to those who ask me about it yesterday THANKS!  Good to know homies wanted to see it out there!
> 
> 
> ...


 Clean 67 Homie.. you in Ft Worth?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 12 2008, 10:38 AM~10635224
> *thanks not the best ones but they'll do. I know loco61 took some bad ass ones with flash and all. I can't wait to se them :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 12 2008, 12:44 PM~10635279
> *Clean 67 Homie.. you in Ft Worth?
> *


Thanks  
Yea I'm Ft Worth, I did not take the car out but I was rolling with loco61 that day.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 12 2008, 10:51 AM~10635351
> *Thanks
> Yea I'm Ft Worth, I did not take the car out but I was rolling with loco61 that day.
> *


I saw someone sitting shotgun with him !! kool that was you okay, I hear you on the Impala when your ready to roll it again, so you taking it to the Majestix picnic then this month?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 12 2008, 12:55 PM~10635392
> *I saw someone sitting shotgun with him !! kool that was you okay, I hear you on the Impala when your ready to roll it again, so you taking it to the Majestix picnic then this month?
> *



Yes I think for sure to the pinic.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 12 2008, 11:02 AM~10635463
> *Yes I think for sure to the pinic.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Hope to see you there !!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Well chat later I have to get my ass back to work !!!!


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> > thanks homie
> 
> 
> :dunno: whats up bRO cant call?


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HAHA FREEE AT LEAST!!!! SHITTT MUFUCKIN PO POS PULLED ME OVER AND CAN U BELIEVE WHY!!!!!! GUESS WHY WELL WEN WE WAS ROLLIN DOWN MAIN STREET THERE WAS A TAXI CAB THERE AND I JUS TOOK A DRINK OF MY 40 AND SHIT AND THEY SEEN ME WELL U KNOE WE WAS HEADED BACK TO THA WASH WELL THATS FUCKIN TAXI CAB CALLED THA COPS ON ME SAYIN I WAS DRUNK AND DRIVING CRAZY SWIVRIN IN THA ROAD N SHIT!!! AHHAH.. FUCKIN BITCH ASS MO FO!!! SO WEN I GOT PULLED OVER DID YALL SEE HOW MANY DEEP THEY BITCHWES CAME LIKE 5 CARS DEP THINKIN I WAS A MUTHA FUCKIN CRIMINAL.!! SO I GOT A DWI.. BUTT HAHA LUCKY I ONLY HAD THAT ONE TO DRINK AND PASSED THA ACLOCHOL TEST SO I DIDNT GET A DWI THANKS THA LORD!! BUT I HAD TRAFFIC TICKET I HAD TO SIT OU BUTT HEY IM OUT SOOOGLAD MANSFIELD [email protected]!!!!1.. BUT STILL READY FOR THE NEXT ROLL BUT NO CONTAINER FOR ME NO MORE AND IM NOT GONNA BE DOIN THAT SWIRVIN SHIT HAHAHA .. BUT HAD A BADASS TIME!!!THNAKS


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

* :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:

FUCK THA PO POs AND SNITCHIN ASS TAXI CABS ~~ :biggrin: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :twak: :guns: :buttkick: :barf: :banghead: :yessad:*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

hey alright your out :biggrin: my cousin said something bout the cab driver..fucker


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG :biggrin: IM GLAD UR OUT AND FUK THE TAXI CABS TOO AND THE FWPD HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

SHITTT I WOULD OF BEEN N MORE TROUBLE IF I BLOWED DRUNK!!! SO GLAD I DIDNT GET TO FUCKED UPP BUT THA FUCKIN COPS FUCKED THA THA INSIDE OF MY RIDE!!! TORE IT APART TRYIN TO FIND SHIT!! SO I GOTTA FIX SOME SHIT IN IT!! HERE A PIC I TOOK OF U 3 WHEELIN IT


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY TECH OG .. WAS U OUT THERE .. SHIT I DIDNT KNOE WHO U WAS I THINK I SAID WUZ SUP TO SOMEONE WIT A TECH SHIRT!! MY BAD FOR NBOT TALKIN MORE.. WAS CHILLIN THAT NITE!! ENJOYIN ALL THA CLEAN ASS RIDES!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 12 2008, 11:55 AM~10635944
> * :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> 
> FUCK THA PO POs AND SNITCHIN ASS TAXI CABS ~~ :biggrin:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :twak:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :barf:  :banghead:  :yessad:
> *


 DAM... Estrella you got luck on the DWI that's kool.. The main thing you are out !! I know jail sucks.. :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

YEAHH AND I REALLY WASNT EVEN DRINKIN ALL I HAD WAS A 40 OZ SMIRNOOFFF HAHAHA I KNOW LADYS DRINK BUT HEY!! NEXT TIME I KNOW DRIVE LEGIT BEFORE U GET IT!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SATURDAY NIGHT 5-10-08


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SATURDAY NIGHT 5-10-08 Part # 2


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 12 2008, 01:46 PM~10635879
> *HAHA FREEE AT  LEAST!!!! SHITTT MUFUCKIN PO POS PULLED ME OVER AND CAN U BELIEVE WHY!!!!!! GUESS WHY WELL WEN WE WAS ROLLIN DOWN MAIN STREET THERE WAS A TAXI CAB THERE AND I JUS TOOK A DRINK OF MY 40 AND SHIT AND THEY SEEN ME WELL U KNOE WE WAS HEADED BACK TO THA WASH WELL THATS FUCKIN TAXI CAB  CALLED THA COPS ON ME SAYIN  I WAS DRUNK AND DRIVING CRAZY SWIVRIN  IN THA ROAD N SHIT!!! AHHAH.. FUCKIN BITCH ASS MO FO!!! SO WEN I GOT PULLED OVER DID YALL SEE HOW MANY DEEP THEY BITCHWES CAME LIKE 5 CARS DEP THINKIN I WAS A MUTHA FUCKIN CRIMINAL.!! SO I GOT A DWI.. BUTT HAHA LUCKY I ONLY HAD THAT ONE TO DRINK AND PASSED THA ACLOCHOL TEST SO I DIDNT GET A DWI THANKS THA LORD!! BUT I HAD TRAFFIC TICKET I HAD TO SIT OU BUTT HEY IM OUT SOOOGLAD MANSFIELD [email protected]!!!!1.. BUT STILL READY FOR THE NEXT ROLL BUT NO CONTAINER FOR ME NO MORE AND IM NOT GONNA BE DOIN THAT SWIRVIN SHIT HAHAHA .. BUT HAD A BADASS TIME!!!THNAKS
> *



Glad you didnt get a DWI that would suck! Anyway we got to keep it clean that way it pisses them off even more when they cant get you with shi**.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 12 2008, 03:08 PM~10636491
> *Glad you didnt get a DWI that would suck!  Anyway we got to keep it clean that way it pisses them off even more when they cant get you with shi**.
> *


 X2


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

YESS SIR!!!! I KNOEE AND IT DIDNT HELP ANY WEN I WAS DOIN THA SWANGIN AHHAAH I THINK THATS WEN THA TAXI CAB THOUGHT I WAS DRUNK!!! .. AND I SEEN THEM TOO ALL LOOKIN LIKE THEY WATCH SHOULD OF KNEWN BETTER DAMN ME N MY IMPULSES !! BUT HEY NOW IM LEGIT AND SHIT TOOK CAR OF MY TICKETS SO SOMETHING CAME OUT OIOF IT .. NEWAYZ WEN WE ROLLIN NEXT??!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Did anyone record when Blanco hopped his car at sonic?


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY LOCO U GET THOSE PICS LOADED FROM SAT?? I BET THEY TURN OUT NICE LIKE THA OTHERES .. IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Dam work computer can't see youtube or photobucket pix... only pix with Image Shack


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres Some Pic Not That Good....Hope To Take Better Ones Next Time.... :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BLANCO HITTIN THREE WHEEL</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>Click On It^^^^^


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Pete's New 67 Rag After Selling His Other Ride To Tommy Lee

Click On It^^^^^^^


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2008, 04:42 PM~10637518
> *BLANCO HITTIN THREE WHEEL</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Click On It^^^^^
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 12 2008, 03:08 PM~10636491
> *Glad you didnt get a DWI that would suck!  Anyway we got to keep it clean that way it pisses them off even more when they cant get you with shi**.
> *


  had a blast and hope we can keep this going. I luv it. saw some tennagers out there chillen looking at the rides. hope they learned something. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2008, 05:20 PM~10637334
> *Heres Some Pic Not That Good....Hope To Take Better Ones Next Time.... :0
> 
> 
> ...


I see me! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2008, 05:20 PM~10637334
> *Heres Some Pic Not That Good....Hope To Take Better Ones Next Time.... :0
> 
> 
> ...


I see me! :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 04:35 PM~10637942
> *I see me! :biggrin:
> *


your easy to spot :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 12 2008, 08:38 PM~10638895
> *your easy to spot :biggrin:
> *


haha!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@May 12 2008, 10:39 AM~10635814
> *:dunno: whats up bRO cant call?
> *


IT WAS A LAST MIN THANG WAS GOING TO CHILL @ SAMBOS BUT I WENT AND ROLLED FOR A LIL BIT


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 12 2008, 08:38 PM~10638895
> *your easy to spot :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sixty7imp, $Rollin Rich$ 82, WestTexas_lowlow, juangotti


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2008, 02:35 PM~10637468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS ALEX


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 12 2008, 06:56 PM~10639068
> *IT WAS A LAST MIN THANG WAS GOING TO CHILL @ SAMBOS BUT I WENT AND ROLLED FOR A LIL BIT
> *


Thats cool theres always next time  :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@May 12 2008, 06:03 PM~10639169
> *Thats cool theres always next time    :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@May 12 2008, 09:03 PM~10639169
> *Thats cool theres always next time    :biggrin:
> *


where you the dude I saw at the store with the R.O. hat or no?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 12 2008, 08:59 PM~10639116
> *THANKS ALEX
> *


No Problem Ricky  Ur Ride Looks Nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

When we gonna pop off again? mad Im ready for another cruise. crazy that we had that dude come out from cleburne...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2008, 06:39 PM~10639553
> *No Problem Ricky  Ur Ride Looks Nice
> *


UR RIDE IS CLEAN TOO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn I need to paint my shit.lol


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 11 2008, 09:54 PM~10632679
> *  Good seing everyone there last night! :cheesy:  Slowly its getting to be more and more of us.  To bad some got pulled over, but them hating po po's know we can't be stopped!!!
> 
> Here are some of the pics I took mainly at sonic.
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I think I might mAKE IT MACCO FOR THE TIME BEING.AHAH


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 07:05 PM~10639967
> *I think I might mAKE IT MACCO FOR THE TIME BEING.AHAH
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 12 2008, 10:08 PM~10640000
> *:0
> *


got to do something quick. yall be treating my shit like the red headed step child. ahhahahaha. j/p Im bout to step my game up big


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Ricky!! MC lookin nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

juangotti 258
Loco 61 218
fortworthmex 134
TechniquesOG 64
ESTRELLA420LUV 51
teal62impala 44
Elpintor 40
Texas Massacre 34
sixty7imp 33
$Rollin Rich$ 82 28
bigmike64 19
Fleetwood94 18
THE MAJESTICS TX 18
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 14
boricua87 13
blanco 13
TheTexasGoldPlater 12
bigstew22 12
C-LO9492 9
Skim 9
Eightyone.7.TX 9
-SUPER62- 9
HEARTBREAKER 9
J-RAY 8
Sin7 8
green ice 8
94 SS 7
Coca Pearl 6
Wildmint 5
TopCopOG 4
STILLTIPPIN46 4
FunkytownRoller 4
53BOMBA 4
Latin Thug 4
VENOM65 3
LOLOMomaGP 3
214monte 3
Str8crazy80 2
MAJESTIX 2
dannysnty 2
radicalkingz 2
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 2
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 2
LENETOWNTX 2
Austin Ace 2
VGP 1
Same_Ol_Cutty 1
RAY_512 1
str8_tripn_82 1
tples65 1
FIRME80 1
rollin_caddys 1
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 1
Yogi 1
meanOne 1
RALPH_DOGG 1
abel 1
KeK21 that Pimp 1
westsidebagos 1
jbrazy 1
Homie Styln 1
MAJESTICS81 1
EVANASTY 1
shrimpscampi 1
mid-texrollers 1
biggboy 1
theoso8 1
5811MSgtP 1
Mr. A 1
Close window & open topic



ahahaha I stay on lil


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 12 2008, 02:19 PM~10636130
> *SHITTT I WOULD OF BEEN N MORE TROUBLE IF I BLOWED DRUNK!!! SO GLAD I DIDNT GET TO FUCKED UPP BUT THA FUCKIN COPS FUCKED THA THA INSIDE OF MY RIDE!!! TORE IT APART TRYIN TO FIND SHIT!! SO I GOTTA FIX SOME SHIT IN IT!! HERE A PIC I  TOOK OF U 3 WHEELIN IT
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: where was this at???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:nicoderm: bad ass


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

lookin good texas ill be home soon


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

what time yall meet out there


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 08:09 PM~10640013
> *got to do something quick. yall be treating my shit like the red headed step child. ahhahahaha. j/p Im bout to step my game up big
> *


:0 :cheesy: *charcole paint


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies i have two all chrome cce comp. pumps for sale if anyone intrested let me know and i will send you pics and im asking $380 for the both laters homies


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 13 2008, 12:14 AM~10641386
> *what time yall meet out there
> *



We all usually say like 8 or 8:30pm but some of us are always a lil late u know.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Looks like it was good Saturday I was at home waiting for Alex to come get me J/K
Damn David even brought out the drop top M.C. that bring back some memorys. Who else remembers kick it at the Street Life car wash on hemphill next to Arbys.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

* Check out our thread for this party.. it going to be great !!!!*

SUMMER TIME MELTDOWN PARTY DFW, ARLINGTON TX 21 JUNE 2008


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 13 2008, 07:46 AM~10642477
> *Looks like it was good Saturday I was at home waiting for Alex to come get me J/K
> Damn David even brought out the drop top M.C. that bring back some memorys. Who else remembers kick it at the Street Life car wash on hemphill next to Arbys.
> *


 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2008, 08:31 PM~10640323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 DAM that is TIGHT !!!!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 12 2008, 10:21 PM~10640181
> *:biggrin: where was this at???
> *




THIS WAS WEN WE WAS COMIN OFF MAIN STREET TO HEMPHILL RIGHT BEFORE MY ASS GOT PULLED OVER !!! .. UR SHIT WAS LOOKIN TIGHT!! I CAUGHT U JUS IN TIME WISH I WAS CLOSER IT WOULD OF LOOKED EVEN SWEETER!!



BUT SHIT IM DOWN FOR NEXT ROLL CALL!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 13 2008, 10:10 AM~10643059
> *THIS WAS WEN WE WAS COMIN OFF MAIN STREET TO HEMPHILL RIGHT BEFORE MY ASS GOT PULLED OVER !!! .. UR SHIT WAS LOOKIN TIGHT!! I CAUGHT U JUS IN TIME WISH I WAS CLOSER IT WOULD OF LOOKED EVEN SWEETER!!
> BUT SHIT IM DOWN FOR NEXT ROLL CALL!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Estrella ??


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 12 2008, 10:14 PM~10641386
> *what time yall meet out there
> *


 How the cutty coming ? 

we met up around 9pm


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 8 2008, 10:36 AM~10607065
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> TUESDAY MY BOY BIG BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


http://player.warpradio.com/player.asp?mod...pe=&streamRate=


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 13 2008, 12:36 PM~10644173
> *LISTEN TO KNON 89.3
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 13 2008, 12:40 PM~10644196


:yes:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 13 2008, 10:36 AM~10644173
> *http://player.warpradio.com/player.asp?mod...pe=&streamRate=
> *


 Listening to NOW on my Work PC... KOOL
:yes:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Me to, listrning to KNON and making my day go bu faster!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214loco_@May 13 2008, 12:59 PM~10644362
> *Me to, listrning to KNON and making my day go bu faster!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+May 13 2008, 10:55 AM~10644334-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+May 13 2008, 12:41 PM~10644203-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 12 2008, 09:09 PM~10640020
> *What up Ricky!! MC lookin nice. :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT UP MONEY MIKE! THANKZ FOR GOING ON THAT MISSION bRO! APPRECIATE ALL THE HELP!  ANYTHING WE CAN DO...JUST LET US KNOW!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 13 2008, 11:11 AM~10643559
> *Sup Estrella ??
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:   WUZ SUP LOCO!!! IM JUS CHILLIN CHILLIN SHIT IM HOPIN THA WEATHER BE NICE THIS WEEKEND!! AND I CANT WAIT TILL PAY DAY.. AND DAMNN WERE EL PINTOR I HAVENT SEEN HIM IN A MINUTE!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 13 2008, 04:52 PM~10646167
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:     WUZ SUP LOCO!!! IM JUS CHILLIN CHILLIN SHIT IM HOPIN THA WEATHER BE NICE THIS WEEKEND!! AND I CANT WAIT TILL PAY DAY.. AND DAMNN WERE EL PINTOR I HAVENT SEEN HIM IN A MINUTE!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 13 2008, 12:31 AM~10641518
> *wuts up homies i have two all chrome cce comp. pumps for sale if anyone intrested let me know and i will send you pics and im asking $380 for the both laters homies
> *


would like to check them out if you still got them. maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 13 2008, 04:52 PM~10646167
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:     WUZ SUP LOCO!!! IM JUS CHILLIN CHILLIN SHIT IM HOPIN THA WEATHER BE NICE THIS WEEKEND!! AND I CANT WAIT TILL PAY DAY.. AND DAMNN WERE EL PINTOR I HAVENT SEEN HIM IN A MINUTE!!!!
> *


Q-vole... I'm here my computer broke down. :biggrin: Looks like it was a good turn out at the wash. Hope to be there these coming saturday. Loco61 your 61 is looking very nice. 

Estrella are we still going to lift your ride?


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

heyy danny!!!! haha yes sir thats wat im plananing on but they moiney i had to lift my ride went to tha damn po pos and payin people back for gettin my ride out tha impound and out of jail!!!.. but ok gimme two more weeks and then i should be good to go.. if ne thang even thou i aint got my batteires yeti could cum over and u jus install tha stuff and wen i get tha batties ill come back out there so u can show me wuz sup!!.. puess hope to see u at tha wash soon!!.. ill call u laterz ..alrato!!




> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 13 2008, 06:38 PM~10647263
> *Q-vole... I'm here my computer broke down. :biggrin: Looks like it was a good turn out at the wash. Hope to be there these coming saturday. Loco61 your 61 is looking very nice.
> 
> Estrella are we still going to lift your ride?
> *


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 13 2008, 06:48 PM~10647326
> *heyy danny!!!! haha yes sir thats wat im plananing on but they moiney i had to lift my ride went to tha damn po pos and payin people back for gettin my ride out tha impound and out of jail!!!.. but ok gimme two more weeks and then i should be good to go..  if ne thang even thou i aint got my batteires yeti could cum over and u jus install tha stuff and wen i get tha batties ill come back out there so u can show me wuz sup!!.. puess hope to see u at tha wash soon!!.. ill call u laterz ..alrato!!
> *
> [/b]


Thats cool..when you are ready just give me a call.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 13 2008, 07:05 PM~10647471
> *Thats cool..when  you are ready just give me a call.
> *


sup D


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 03:57 PM~10646900
> *would like to check them out if you still got them. maybe we can work something out.
> *


hook me up with your e mail and i will send you pics or give me a call 682-597-6102 laters


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 12 2008, 07:09 PM~10640020
> *What up Ricky!! MC lookin nice. :thumbsup:
> *


thank you sir


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 13 2008, 08:40 PM~10648446
> *hook me up with your e mail and i will send you pics or give me a call 682-597-6102 laters
> *


pm sent


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2008, 08:28 PM~10648355
> *sup D
> *


Sup juangotti..Thinking of getting that 2 pump set-up? Good price spicialy if it comes with dumps.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

IT WILL BE ON NEXT WEEKEND AGAIN DANNY!!! LETS CRUISE AND HIT SWITCHES TILL THE BALLJOINTS BREAK :biggrin: J/K HOPE TO C U NEXT SAT!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 13 2008, 10:39 PM~10649636
> *IT WILL BE ON NEXT WEEKEND AGAIN DANNY!!! LETS CRUISE AND HIT SWITCHES TILL THE BALLJOINTS BREAK :biggrin:  J/K HOPE TO C U NEXT SAT!!
> *


Es todo. Just got my carb runnig good See u there.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 13 2008, 10:39 PM~10649636
> *IT WILL BE ON NEXT WEEKEND AGAIN DANNY!!! LETS CRUISE AND HIT SWITCHES TILL THE BALLJOINTS BREAK :biggrin:  J/K HOPE TO C U NEXT SAT!!
> *


Es todo. Just got my carb runnig good see u there. Dam I double post sorry


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 13 2008, 06:38 PM~10647263
> *Q-vole... I'm here my computer broke down. :biggrin: Looks like it was a good turn out at the wash. Hope to be there these coming saturday. Loco61 your 61 is looking very nice.
> Estrella are we still going to lift your ride?
> *


Thanks Bro...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

bump


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 13 2008, 10:05 PM~10649308
> *Sup juangotti..Thinking of getting that 2 pump set-up? Good price spicialy if it comes with dumps.
> *


yes sir


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@May 13 2008, 11:34 PM~10650256
> *bump
> *


you tryin to come out. :biggrin: aha


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

OK SO WATS GOIN ON THIS SAT WE GONNA CRUZE AGAIN SHITT.. JUANGOTTI DO A ROLL CALL HOMIE HAHAH SHIT U KNOE IM DOWN LIKE BOBBY BROWN!! ... :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Damm... two pages already since I posted yesterday !!!


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 13 2008, 07:22 AM~10642561
> * Check out our thread for this party.. it going to be great !!!!
> 
> SUMMER TIME MELTDOWN PARTY DFW, ARLINGTON TX 21 JUNE 2008
> *


Techniques Texas ~ Benefit car show ~, For The VFW ~ Veterans of Foreign Wars 


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 14 2008, 08:33 AM~10651958
> *Damm... two pages already since I posted yesterday !!!
> *


more in more are getting active.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 14 2008, 02:00 PM~10654184
> *THERE IS GOING TO BE A CAR WASH TRYING TO MAKE IT ON THE
> MAY 24 2008 , SATURDAY . FOR SMILEY.........
> MORE DETAILS SOON....................... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@May 2 2008, 08:42 PM~10563382
> *JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH SMILEYS BROTHER,,HE WAS JUST RELEASED FROM THE HOSPITAL,,HES DOING A LIL BETTER,,WE  ARE ALSO IN THE PROCESS OF PLANNING A LIL  FUNDRAISER ,,MAYBE A  CAR SHOW OR PICNIC,,TO HELP OUT THE FAMILY WITH THE EXPENSES ,,HOSPITAL BILL ALONE IS OVER  150K ALONE  [NO INSURANCE]  SO WE LL KEEP EVERY ONE INFORMED ON WHATS GOING  ON,,,AND IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO HELP OR DONATE  SOME CASH ,IT WOULD GREATLY BE APRECIATED,,BIG M IV LIFE
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

MY BRO HAD SOME ISSUES LIKE THAT TOO A WHILE BACK SO I KNOE THE DRAMA AND THA PPAIN IT CAN COST!! IM DOWN TO RIDE AND SUPPORT!! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 14 2008, 02:21 PM~10654335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

GOT BORED AND MADE THIS HAHAH AND WANTED TO TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 14 2008, 05:19 PM~10655578
> *GOT BORED AND MADE THIS HAHAH AND WANTED TO TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

hey does neone knoe wat the 30 ps max is for?? its on my pumps 










and wat othere hoses am i missing??










jus wonderin n need some info and i knoe u guys knoe ur stuff!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*So who is all officialy posting up saturday night!!! ROLE CALL!!!
dont bullshit me!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

*ESTRELLA IS DOWN!!!! AND RIDING CLEAN!!!! *


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ESTRELLA420LUV, *juangotti*

WUZ SUPP JUAN!!!! WERE ERRY ONE GO I SEEN THEM HERE EARLYER AHAHA


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> *So who is all officialy posting up saturday night!!! ROLE CALL!!!
> dont bullshit me!!!* :biggrin:
> *I MIGHT SHOW UP*


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 14 2008, 08:38 PM~10657006
> *hey does neone knoe wat the 30 ps max is for?? its on my pumps
> 
> 
> ...


30 PSI IS SO THAT YOU CAN ADD AIR TO YOUR PUMPS TO MAKE IT GET UP FASTER WHEN YOU HIT THE SWITCH......... 

ALSO ON YOUR SPRINGS FOR THE FRONT IF YOU ARE USING THEM ON THE FRONT OF THE RIDE THAT YOU HAVE IN YOU AVATOR YOU WOULD WAS TO UPGRADE TO 4 1/2 TONS THE ONES IN THE PIIC LOOKS TO BE 3 1/2 AND THEY WANT LAST LONG WITH A V8 4DOOR.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV+May 14 2008, 09:27 PM~10657407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats whats up Ricky!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 14 2008, 07:07 PM~10657675
> *
> Thats whats up Ricky!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Might bring my bike to the next cruise. role around and shit. hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 14 2008, 10:01 PM~10657627
> *30 PSI IS SO THAT YOU CAN ADD AIR TO YOUR PUMPS TO MAKE IT GET UP FASTER WHEN YOU HIT THE SWITCH.........
> 
> ALSO ON YOUR SPRINGS FOR THE FRONT IF YOU ARE USING THEM ON THE FRONT OF THE RIDE THAT YOU HAVE IN YOU AVATOR YOU WOULD WAS TO UPGRADE TO 4 1/2 TONS THE ONES IN THE PIIC LOOKS TO BE 3 1/2 AND THEY WANT LAST LONG WITH A V8 4DOOR.
> *



DAMNN SO I HAVE TO UPGRADE THE SPRING I HAVE I UNNO IF THEY ARE THAT ILL POST A PIC OF THE SPRING AND U LET ME KNOE IF I STILL HAVE TO UP GRADE DAMNN I WONDER HOW MUCH THATS GONNA RUN!!! OH WAUIT I DID POST A PIC OF THE SPRINGS .. THEY WERE ALREADY ON THERE AND I THINKJ IT WORKD FOR MY BY BODY BUT I THINK DANNY WILL KNOE FOR SURE ILL BE AT THA WASH SAT SO THEY BE IN THA SETUP IMA SHOW HIM!! THANKS.. SO I CAN AIR AND MAKE IT FASTER WAT I NEED TO DO THAT WATSUPPLIES I NEED TO BUY??


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY D DID U GET THA PPM I SENT U?? WAT U THIUNK>?? AM I MISSIN ALOT??


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Q-VO Elpintor!!!! If I get a chance I'll try to roll by this friday and we can chane out those seals. Hope u and the fama are doin good. Seems like my wifa has a bday party 4 me to go 2. :tears: So I may not make it out there saturday. NOt enuff saturdays vato!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 14 2008, 10:34 PM~10657891
> *DAMNN SO I HAVE TO UPGRADE THE SPRING I HAVE I UNNO IF THEY ARE THAT ILL POST A PIC OF THE SPRING AND U LET ME KNOE IF I STILL HAVE TO UP GRADE DAMNN I WONDER HOW MUCH THATS GONNA RUN!!! OH WAUIT I DID POST A PIC OF THE SPRINGS .. THEY WERE ALREADY ON THERE AND I THINKJ IT WORKD FOR MY BY BODY BUT I THINK DANNY WILL KNOE FOR SURE ILL BE AT THA WASH SAT SO THEY BE IN THA SETUP IMA SHOW HIM!! THANKS.. SO I CAN AIR AND MAKE IT FASTER WAT I NEED TO DO THAT WATSUPPLIES I NEED TO BUY??
> *


COOL. YOU CAN US A REG. AIR PUMP THAT YOU USE TO AIR YOU TIRES AND A GAUGE TO CHECK PSI.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 14 2008, 02:21 PM~10654335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit bro i'll be there. IS there a set fee or just watever u can?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@May 13 2008, 03:05 PM~10645208
> *WHAT UP MONEY MIKE!  THANKZ FOR GOING ON THAT MISSION bRO!  APPRECIATE ALL THE HELP!    ANYTHING WE CAN DO...JUST LET US KNOW!
> *


I sure will bRO. Got my ass in trouble with the wifa :biggrin: ! Oh well she got over it though. Glad u guys made it back ok. Guess we c YA"LL in vegas! AL RATO :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 14 2008, 10:42 PM~10657968
> *COOL. YOU CAN US A REG. AIR PUMPTHAT YOU USE TO AIR YOU TIRES AND A GAUGE TO CHECK PSI.
> *



SO ALLI DO IS ADD AIR TO IT ADN FILL IT UP OR SOMETHING OR DO I HAVE TO HAVE A AIR BAGG TO RUN THRU IT?? LOL.. SORRY MAN ASKIN SO MANY QUESTION JUS TRYIN TO LEARN THE PROCESS N SHIT .. THNKAS!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 14 2008, 10:45 PM~10657997
> *Shit bro i'll be there. X2??*


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 14 2008, 10:02 PM~10658187
> *I sure will bRO. Got my ass in trouble with the wifa :biggrin: ! Oh well she got over it though. Glad u guys made it back ok. Guess we c YA"LL in vegas! AL RATO :thumbsup:
> *


O'RALE...SORRY TO HEAR THAT bRO!...FOR SURE SEE YOU IN VEGAS...YOU KNOW THAT'Z GOING TO BE OFF THE HOOK!!! THANKZ AGAIN CARNAL!!! TE DEBO UNO!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:


> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 14 2008, 10:41 PM~10657952
> *Q-VO Elpintor!!!! If I get a chance I'll try to roll by this friday and we can chane out those seals. Hope u and the fama are doin good. Seems like my wifa has a bday party 4 me to go 2.  :tears: So I may not make it out there saturday. NOt enuff saturdays vato!!!!!
> *


U-got-it I'll have some beers on ice waiting.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

If we have good weather I'm rolling


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 15 2008, 09:27 AM~10660947
> *If we have good weather I'm rolling
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave: whats up Fort Worth


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 15 2008, 11:54 AM~10661475
> *:biggrin:  :wave: whats up Fort Worth
> *


are you







of the po-po


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

damnn i forgot i got a my cuzin bday party sat night!!! DAMN CAN WE MAKE THA ROLL CALL FOR FRIDAY!!!! HAHHAHA .. BUT IF NETHANG ILL BE BY SAT NITE FOR AT LEAST A COUPLE OF HOURS BEFORE TEN SO I CAN POST UP AND HANG.. BUT GONNA MISS THA CRUZISE WHICH MAKES ME SAD BUT HEY ILL BE PARTYIN UP !!!.. :biggrin: uffin: :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 13 2008, 10:25 AM~10644062
> *How the cutty coming ?
> 
> we met up around 9pm
> *


its ok but I'm now findin out that no matta how tight you try and build one once you start taking the front wheels of the ground shit gets really exspensive really quick, so its down for a min til i can get my dump rebuilt or replaced.....


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

OHH SHIT I LIKE THA LOOK ON THAT PIC!!!! BAD ASS!! WUZ SUPP FORT WORTHMEX!!!!! TELL UR WIFEY I SAID WUZ SUP!! AND NEST TIME ILL BRING SOME DRINKS JUS FOR THA FEMALES AND MAKE SURE WE DRINK THEM ALL BEFROE WE START CRUZINN HAHAH!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HERES A PIC I TOOK WHILE U WAS HOPPIN !! I DONT KNOE IF I POSTED THIS ALREADY!!!.. WISH I TOOK A PIC WIT UR WHEEL OFF THA GROUND NEXT TIME I WILL!!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 14 2008, 09:26 PM~10658394
> *SO ALLI DO IS ADD AIR TO IT ADN FILL IT UP OR SOMETHING OR DO I HAVE TO HAVE A AIR BAGG TO RUN THRU IT?? LOL.. SORRY MAN ASKIN SO MANY QUESTION JUS TRYIN TO LEARN THE PROCESS N SHIT .. THNKAS!!
> *


be careful not to add too much as you can easily blow ya seals fuckin with the air


and if those the springs you running yo definately want to do that upgrade, those look like 1 tons that have been cut on


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

OH YEAHH WELL SHITT IMA HAVE TO GET ONE OF THA HOMIES TO AIR IT FOR ME CUZ I UNNO WAT TO DO WEN IT COME TO THA TECH STUFF!! BUT I KNOE FORTWORTHMEX CAN HELP!!! HAHA BUT IS IT BETTER TO HAVE AIR IN IT?? OR I CAN DO IT WITH OUT IT?? WATS RECOMMENDED FOR BETTER PERFORMENCE??


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 15 2008, 11:46 AM~10662395
> *OH YEAHH WELL SHITT IMA HAVE TO GET ONE OF THA HOMIES TO AIR IT FOR ME  CUZ I UNNO WAT TO DO WEN IT COME TO THA TECH STUFF!! BUT I KNOE FORTWORTHMEX CAN HELP!!! HAHA BUT IS IT BETTER TO HAVE AIR IN IT?? OR I CAN DO IT WITH OUT IT?? WATS RECOMMENDED FOR BETTER PERFORMENCE??
> *


i try and not have any air in my system matta of fact i use the plug to bleed off extra air that the lines don't get :biggrin:

enought batteries and it'll move hella fast :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@May 15 2008, 01:47 PM~10662406
> *i try and not have any air in my system matta of fact i use the plug to bleed off extra air that the lines don't get :biggrin:
> 
> enought batteries and it'll move hella fast  :biggrin:
> *



OHH YEAH THANKS FOR THA INFO HOMIE!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 15 2008, 10:17 AM~10660892
> *:
> U-got-it I'll have some beers on ice waiting.
> *


SHit homie im bringin the beers!!! :biggrin: I burned another solenoid this mornin so ill be bringn that to. :banghead:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 15 2008, 11:27 AM~10661702
> *are you
> 
> 
> ...


 Na they cool with me :biggrin: 
was going on big D


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 15 2008, 10:27 AM~10661702
> *are you
> 
> 
> ...


 No Homie I am the po po ... lol


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 15 2008, 09:54 AM~10661475
> *:biggrin:  :wave: whats up Fort Worth
> *


 Wass up !!!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 15 2008, 02:19 PM~10663126
> *Wass up !!!!!
> *


chiln :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Man time for me to get off work.... to much shit today !!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 15 2008, 01:41 PM~10662335
> *OHH SHIT I LIKE THA LOOK ON THAT PIC!!!! BAD ASS!! WUZ SUPP FORT WORTHMEX!!!!! TELL UR WIFEY I SAID WUZ SUP!! AND NEST TIME ILL BRING SOME DRINKS JUS FOR THA FEMALES AND MAKE SURE WE DRINK THEM ALL BEFROE WE START CRUZINN HAHAH!!
> *


WHATS UP GANGSTA!!!!!... ill let her know.. yeah dont drink and drive you might spill your beer :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

okay. we ready lets do the damn thing.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 05:07 PM~10665135
> *okay. we ready lets do the damn thing.
> *


*WHERE IS THE ROLL CALL*


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 15 2008, 06:35 PM~10664475
> *WHATS UP GANGSTA!!!!!... ill let her know.. yeah dont drink and drive you might spill your beer :biggrin:
> *




OR WORSE YET THA TAXI CABS WILL GET U REMMEBR DONT TRUST THE YELLOW VAN CAB AINT NUTTIN BUT SNITCHIN ASS BITCHES!!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2008, 07:19 PM~10640153
> *juangotti  258
> Loco 61  218
> fortworthmex  134
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

JUANGOTTI AINT POSTED ROLL CALL YET AND I UNNO HOW TO DO THAT LIST SHIT BUT SHIT LIKE I SAID IM DOWN FOR A CUOUPLE OF HOURS GOT FAMILY BDAY TO ATTEND BUT CANT MISS THA WHOLE CRUISE !!!HAAH





> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 15 2008, 09:16 PM~10665760
> *WHERE IS THE ROLL CALL
> *


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

*ESTRELLA420LUV 51*<------ IM IN!!! :biggrin: 
teal62impala 44
Elpintor 40
Texas Massacre 34
sixty7imp 33
$Rollin Rich$ 82 28
bigmike64 19
Fleetwood94 18
THE MAJESTICS TX 18
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 14
boricua87 13
blanco 13
TheTexasGoldPlater 12
bigstew22 12
C-LO9492 9
Skim 9
Eightyone.7.TX 9
-SUPER62- 9
HEARTBREAKER 9
J-RAY 8
Sin7 8
green ice 8
94 SS 7
Coca Pearl 6
Wildmint 5
TopCopOG 4
STILLTIPPIN46 4
FunkytownRoller 4
53BOMBA 4
Latin Thug 4
VENOM65 3
LOLOMomaGP 3
214monte 3
Str8crazy80 2
MAJESTIX 2
dannysnty 2
radicalkingz 2
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 2
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 2
LENETOWNTX 2
Austin Ace 2
VGP 1
Same_Ol_Cutty 1
RAY_512 1
str8_tripn_82 1
tples65 1
FIRME80 1
rollin_caddys 1
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 1
Yogi 1
meanOne 1
RALPH_DOGG 1
abel 1
KeK21 that Pimp 1
westsidebagos 1
jbrazy 1
Homie Styln 1
MAJESTICS81 1
EVANASTY 1
shrimpscampi 1
mid-texrollers 1
biggboy 1
theoso8 1
5811MSgtP 1
Mr. A 1


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 08:07 PM~10665135
> *okay. we ready lets do the damn thing.
> *


Wheres YOur PIc At????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 15 2008, 09:52 PM~10666064
> *Wheres YOur PIc At????
> *


I dont have a camera fool. no pics. ohh peep my sig *VVV* lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

juangotti 271
Loco 61 226
fortworthmex 139
TechniquesOG 74
ESTRELLA420LUV 73
teal62impala 53
Elpintor 46
Texas Massacre 35
sixty7imp 34
$Rollin Rich$ 82 34
bigmike64 23
THE MAJESTICS TX 18
Fleetwood94 18
blanco 16
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 14
TheTexasGoldPlater 14
boricua87 13
bigstew22 12
Skim 9
Eightyone.7.TX 9
-SUPER62- 9
HEARTBREAKER 9
C-LO9492 9
green ice 8
Coca Pearl 8
J-RAY 8
Sin7 8
94 SS 7
Str8crazy80 6
Wildmint 5
regal ryda 4
53BOMBA 4
Latin Thug 4
TopCopOG 4
STILLTIPPIN46 4
FunkytownRoller 4
LOLOMomaGP 3
214monte 3
VENOM65 3
dannysnty 2
radicalkingz 2
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 2
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 2
LENETOWNTX 2
Biz-MN 2
theoso8 2
5811MSgtP 2
Austin Ace 2
Yogi 2
MAJESTIX 2
abel 1
KeK21 that Pimp 1
westsidebagos 1
jbrazy 1
Homie Styln 1
214loco 1
MAJESTICS81 1
EVANASTY 1
shrimpscampi 1
mid-texrollers 1
biggboy 1
Mr. A 1
VGP 1
Same_Ol_Cutty 1
JapanTech 1
RAY_512 1
str8_tripn_82 1
tples65 1
FIRME80 1
rollin_caddys 1
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 1
meanOne 1
RALPH_DOGG 1


my bad peeps updated role call!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@May 15 2008, 10:10 PM~10666199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your no eligible to post in the Fort Worth cruise thread until you bring this out.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 07:04 PM~10666155
> *juangotti  271
> Loco 61  226
> fortworthmex  139
> ...


THANK U SIR


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 10:18 PM~10666245
> *your no eligible to post in the Fort Worth cruise thread until you bring this out.
> 
> 
> ...


Its coming Its coming!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@May 15 2008, 11:17 PM~10666727
> *Its coming Its coming!! :biggrin:
> *


You need some spokes!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 10:18 PM~10666245
> *your no eligible to post in the Fort Worth cruise thread until you bring this out.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 64


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*WHO IS ROLLIN TOMORROW NIGHT?*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2008, 08:04 PM~10666155
> *juangotti  271
> Loco 61  226
> fortworthmex  139
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 15 2008, 07:52 PM~10666064
> *Wheres YOur PIc At????
> *


*WHAT'S GOING ON HOMIE !!!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 16 2008, 06:47 AM~10668961
> *WHAT'S GOING ON HOMIE !!!!
> *


Just Chilling Here At Work...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 16 2008, 05:35 AM~10669045
> *Just Chilling Here At Work...
> *


This thread is two pages since yesterday and moving along !!!!

I'm chilln at work too.. slow this morning !!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 16 2008, 07:52 AM~10669317
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


was up teal62impala :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 16 2008, 11:27 AM~10670064
> *was up teal62impala :wave:
> *


Sup Teal, Blanco & The Fort Worth Crew....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 16 2008, 03:20 PM~10671908
> *Sup Teal, Blanco & The Fort Worth Crew....
> *


*WHAT IT DOOOOOOOO!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 16 2008, 01:20 PM~10671908
> *Sup Teal, Blanco & The Fort Worth Crew....
> *


 What's Up Homie !!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 15 2008, 10:26 PM~10667393
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 16 2008, 11:27 AM~10670064
> *was up teal62impala :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :wave:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:around: :wave: :tongue:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 13 2008, 10:39 PM~10649636
> *IT WILL BE ON NEXT WEEKEND AGAIN DANNY!!! LETS CRUISE AND HIT SWITCHES TILL THE BALLJOINTS BREAK :biggrin:  J/K HOPE TO C U NEXT SAT!!
> *


I ALREADY BROKE A BALLJOINT AND THAT SHYT WAS NOT A FUNNY THING :angry: IM JUST GLAD IT DIDNT HAPPEN ON HEMPHILL :biggrin: BUT ITS ALL GOOD THAT AINT GONNA STOP ME FROM LOWRIDIN.. IM READY FOR 2MORROW


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 15 2008, 11:53 PM~10667100
> *Nice 64
> *


 Appreciate!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 15 2008, 11:53 PM~10667100
> *Nice 64
> *


REALLY NICE :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 16 2008, 11:35 PM~10674386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up GENTE!!!!! Jus got me an 84 Monte 2nite!! Gimme a couple of weeks then i b at the cruise. Got sum minor work 2 do 1st....But i c u guys soon ... Al Rato


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 17 2008, 01:04 AM~10674874
> *What up GENTE!!!!! Jus got me an 84 Monte 2nite!! Gimme a couple of weeks then i b at the cruise. Got sum minor work 2 do 1st....But i c u guys soon ... Al Rato
> *




:biggrin: :0 :0 got ne pics???


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 16 2008, 10:58 PM~10674179
> *WE BRINGIN IT BACK BABY!!!*


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up evrybody who rollin out on sat laters uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 17 2008, 03:14 AM~10675601
> *wuts up evrybody who rollin out on sat laters uffin:
> *


Passed by The Car Wash Last night N Saw Some Lo Lo's There Kickin It...  
Im Not Gonna Be Able To Make It Tonight Homies...  But Take Some Pics N Flicks.. I'll Check Them OUt Tomorrow...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i wont be able to make it 2 the wash tonight!!!.. imma make it a blockbuster night  maybe next saturday















































































JUST KIDDIN ILL BE THERE POSTED UP AT THE WASH 2NIGHT FO SHO!!!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 17 2008, 01:07 PM~10676878
> *i wont be able to make it 2 the wash tonight!!!.. imma make it a blockbuster night   maybe next saturday
> JUST KIDDIN ILL BE THERE POSTED UP AT THE WASH 2NIGHT FO SHO!!!!!
> *



:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


awww i unno if i can make it out i have my priomas poarty but damn i so wanna go .. ima try n see if i can ppost up from 7-9pm at least but shit i mite no shit outt of kluck if tha familia find out hahhhaah but ima seee wuz supp hopefully ill see yall around laterz!!!! hope it a not a good turn out so i wont be misssing out... ahhhaa JUST KIDDIN.. ..... TTT cya around!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I HOPE IT RAINS :0 HAHAHAHAH


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 17 2008, 01:58 PM~10677090
> *I HOPE IT RAINS  :0 HAHAHAHAH
> *



:cheesy: :uh:
BUT ITS SO PRETTY OUTSIDE!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

IM CHARGIN UP MY BATTS RIGHT NOW SO I CAN GET IT READY TO BREAK THE OTHER BALL JOINT  MY CAR DONT EVEN HOP AND THE BALLJOINT BROKE WHAT THE FUCK.... MAYBE ITS THE A ARMS NOT EXTENDED :biggrin: FUK IT


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 17 2008, 02:28 PM~10677565
> *IM CHARGIN UP MY BATTS RIGHT NOW SO I CAN GET IT READY TO BREAK THE OTHER BALL JOINT   MY CAR DONT EVEN HOP AND THE BALLJOINT BROKE WHAT THE FUCK.... MAYBE ITS THE A ARMS NOT EXTENDED :biggrin: FUK IT
> *


hey homie what kink of balljoints did you use hope you got the ones from napa they sell the unbreakable one just my 2cents homie but it is a good idea to extend your A-arms or get them off a caprice see you out there peace


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 17 2008, 06:49 PM~10677985
> *hey homie what kink of balljoints did you use hope you got the ones from napa they sell the unbreakable one just my 2cents homie but it is a good idea to extend your A-arms or get them off a caprice see you out there peace
> *


i bought one from autozone.. a duralast for now but when i get my extended a arms imma put the ball joints from napa... one question though.. i got some caprice a arms already.. do i need to put the ball joints for a caprice??? or a cutlass???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 17 2008, 07:15 PM~10678073
> *i bought one from autozone.. a duralast for now but when i get my extended a arms imma put the ball joints from napa... one question though.. i got some caprice a arms already.. do i need to put the ball joints for a caprice??? or a cutlass???
> *


Should Be The Same....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Balljoint Product Number 260-1091 

From NAPA


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Had a great time tonight , meet some dam good down to earth people . Big ups to Street Life CC, a real good group of people !


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@May 18 2008, 01:03 AM~10679230
> *Had a great time tonight ,  meet some dam good down to earth people . Big ups to Street Life CC,  a real good group of people !
> *


X2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 18 2008, 11:49 AM~10680362
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 18 2008, 09:57 AM~10680390
> *x3
> *


x4


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 17 2008, 07:34 PM~10678121
> *Balljoint Product Number 260-1091
> 
> From NAPA
> *


thanks bro imma need em for sure


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*poor car*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 18 2008, 02:12 PM~10680981
> *poor car
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

ttt :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Damm I missed out !!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Its all good techniques homie :cheesy: next week might go to the majestiix picnic not sure ill se what happens


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 19 2008, 10:58 AM~10686115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 13 2008, 08:49 AM~10642943
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 19 2008, 08:52 AM~10686068
> *Its all good techniques homie :cheesy: next week might go to the majestiix picnic not sure ill se what happens
> *


Well I'm sure everyone getting ready the Majestix Picnic Sunday, Dont know if anyone is going out Sat night 24th?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 19 2008, 08:58 AM~10686115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


For the Homie is LA !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY IF NEONE INTERSTED IN BUY A SYSTEM.. I GOT MINES FOR SELL ILL POST PICS IN A WHILE BUT I HAVE TWO 12INCH AUDIOPIPE GOLD SERIES IN A CUSTOM BOX AND A 1000 WATT CADENCE AMP FOR SALE IM SELLING THEM SO I CAN GET MY SWITCHES PUT ON OR GET MY BATTERIES SOOO PM A PRICE .. ILL DO OBO BUT I PAID 500 FOR THEM BUT SELLIN THEM CHEAP ...HIT ME UP!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HERES A QUICK PIC OF MY BOX AND AMP.. SO HOLLA IF INTERSTEAD


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 19 2008, 10:57 AM~10686111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

AND MY CUZIN SELLIN HIS MONTE FOR 3200 ITS A CLEAN ASS MONTE WIT SOME BAD ASS PAINT JOB



















ILL GET MORE PICS LATERZ U CAN PM ME TOO BOUT THIS AS WELL !!TTT



OH YEAH ARE WE POSTIN UP AGIAN ON SAT NITE!!! I HOPE SO SINCE I MISSED UT ON THA LAST ONE!!! SEE YALL AROUNDDD!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

had a good time saturday. Sorry I couldnt stay for the cruise.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

FORT WORTH DREAM TEAM WHERE YOU AT!!!!
IF YOUR RIDE AINT HOW YOU WANT IT THEN YOU STILL IN THE DREAM TEAM LIKE ME. :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

ALREADYY!!!! DREAM TEAMM UP IN THIS BITCH HAHAH BUT HEY WE ALMOST THERE!!! JUS GOTTA HUSTLE TO MAKE THAT DOUGH!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 






> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2008, 07:40 PM~10690014
> *FORT WORTH DREAM TEAM WHERE YOU AT!!!!
> IF YOUR RIDE AINT HOW YOU WANT IT THEN YOU STILL IN THE DREAM TEAM LIKE ME. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up to the lowrider community orale laters


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

hey juan if i was to donate to the juan paint and something fund, my account will get an overdraft fee!! :biggrin: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 19 2008, 10:04 PM~10691624
> *hey juan if i was to donate to the juan paint and something fund, my account will get an overdraft fee!! :biggrin:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


its a joke bro. no donations needed. I got mines :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

LOOKING TO COME RIDE IN FORT WORTH AGAIN WHEN THE RIDE IS READY FOR THEM STREETS.......... :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 19 2008, 10:02 PM~10691581
> *wuts up to the lowrider community orale laters
> *


Q-vole homie... I'm calling u tomorrow about the batteries.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@May 19 2008, 10:33 PM~10691981
> *LOOKING TO COME RIDE IN FORT WORTH AGAIN WHEN THE RIDE IS READY FOR THEM STREETS.......... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


let me know so i can get that camera ready homie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 19 2008, 10:02 PM~10691581
> *wuts up to the lowrider community orale laters
> *


whats up bro it was nice meeting you.. i liked your setup


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:wave: sup danny


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2008, 10:24 PM~10691865
> *its a joke bro. no donations needed. I got mines :biggrin:
> *


hahahah oh ok jur avatar seems so real :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

might not make it this weekend... gotta save that money up!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 19 2008, 11:07 PM~10692421
> *whats up bro it was nice meeting you.. i liked your setup
> *


X2 :biggrin:, OH... Thax EIGHTYONE.7.TX For the hook-up with paint supplies


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 19 2008, 11:15 PM~10692527
> *X2 :biggrin:, OH...  Thax EIGHTYONE.7.TX For the hook-up with paint supplies
> *


we passed you and big stew bye as yall were turning on barry!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 19 2008, 11:09 PM~10692449
> *:wave: sup danny
> *


SUP<SUP Germain... Try to have your a arms ready for these saturday.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2008, 11:16 PM~10692545
> *we passed you and big stew bye as yall were turning on barry!
> *


Yeah I was running late. I hooked up with ur bro earlier and picked up some painters tape.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 19 2008, 11:21 PM~10692606
> *Yeah I was running late. I hooked up with ur bro earlier and picked up some painters tape.
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 19 2008, 11:03 PM~10692378
> *let me know so i can get that camera ready homie
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 19 2008, 11:18 PM~10692564
> *SUP<SUP Germain... Try to have your a arms ready for these saturday.
> *


if you need any supplies let me know so i can take em to you or let me know so i can go help you


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 19 2008, 08:45 PM~10692147
> *Q-vole homie... I'm calling u tomorrow about the batteries.
> *


orale let me know laters


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 19 2008, 09:07 PM~10692421
> *whats up bro it was nice meeting you.. i liked your setup
> *


thanks homie i like the way the setup cameout on your ride nice and clean laters homie


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*NEXT PARTY IS BELOW[/u]*


Techniques Texas ~ Benefit car show ~, For The VFW ~ Veterans of Foreign Wars


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2008, 10:14 PM~10692515
> *might not make it this weekend... gotta save that money up!!!
> *


WHAT ABOUT THE MAJESTIX PICNIC?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@May 20 2008, 08:26 AM~10694578
> *WHAT ABOUT THE MAJESTIX PICNIC?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Feb 19 2008, 10:40 AM~9977689
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 19 2008, 11:15 PM~10692527
> *X2 :biggrin:, OH...  Thax EIGHTYONE.7.TX For the hook-up with paint supplies
> *


Appreciate Elpintor!! Serving all ur paint supplies needs!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 19 2008, 11:21 PM~10692606
> *Yeah I was running late. I hooked up with ur bro earlier and picked up some painters tape.
> *


 Sup Danny! I can get that oxygen swapd out for you for $14


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 20 2008, 12:17 PM~10695682
> *Sup Danny! I can get that oxygen swapd out for you for $14
> *


And they didnt carry the adaptor for the lincoln. Ill try ace or tractor supply.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 20 2008, 12:17 PM~10695682
> *Sup Danny! I can get that oxygen swapd out for you for $14
> *


Thax alot Mike... when can we do the tank swap, don't worry about the adapter for the lincoln. I'll call u later,


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 20 2008, 12:50 PM~10695953
> *Thax alot Mike... when can we do the tank swap, don't worry about the adapter for the lincoln. I'll call u later,
> *


Ill get the tank from you wed. nite. Im prob goin to gville on thursday 2 reg the monte. Tax title and reg is gona run $111. NOT bad. And i got the locks 2day and shipped out my bag brackets 4 the 64 2 trade them 4 sum 4 the monte and got the shock relocater kit. All runnin me about $45+ shipping. On my way Vato :biggrin: :biggrin: Hay te Veo!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://player.warpradio.com/player.asp?mod...pe=&streamRate=
KNON LIVE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 20 2008, 01:29 PM~10696214
> *http://player.warpradio.com/player.asp?mod...pe=&streamRate=
> KNON LIVE
> *


Its 4:42 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SUP GUYS


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> we passed you and big stew bye as yall were turning on *barry*
> :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 19 2008, 08:16 PM~10692545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I fail my spelling test Mr. Torres. :uh: 


ahahhahahahahaha asshole


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2008, 05:43 PM~10699301
> *Did I fail my spelling test Mr. Torres. :uh:
> ahahhahahahahaha asshole
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 19 2008, 04:07 PM~10689677
> *AND MY CUZIN SELLIN HIS MONTE FOR 3200 ITS A CLEAN ASS MONTE WIT SOME BAD ASS PAINT JOB
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE R THE REST OF THE PICS OF THIS RIDE?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

What's going on My Ft Worth Homies !!!

Nice monte !!!!


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Techniquesphx_@May 20 2008, 06:34 PM~10699239
> *TUCSON,AZ 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@May 20 2008, 10:25 PM~10700346
> *
> *


nice pics


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

THese Are Some Nice Rides


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@May 20 2008, 11:59 PM~10701395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that aint no where near fort worth


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

I GOTTA GET EM FROM MY CUZIN WAITIN FOR HIM TO SEND IT TO ME DIDNT KNOE IF NEONE WAS INTERESTED SO I DIDNT GET THEM BUT ILL WILL GIMME A FEW DAYS HES OUT OF TOWN RITE NOW..BUT AS SOON AS HE GET BACK ILL GET THA REST!! 



> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 20 2008, 08:48 PM~10699338
> *WHERE R THE REST OF THE PICS OF THIS RIDE?
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

my homeboy looking for some 13 inch chrome rims for his 88 cutlass anyone know or has any for sale hit me up please :biggrin: . just another cruiser in fort worth


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 21 2008, 11:56 AM~10703794
> *my homeboy looking for some 13 inch chrome rims for his 88 cutlass anyone know or has any for sale hit me up please :biggrin: . just another cruiser in fort worth
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 20 2008, 09:58 PM~10701387
> *THese Are Some Nice Rides
> 
> 
> ...


Our AZ chapter is doing good this year !!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats poppin!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 07:36 PM~10707123
> *whats poppin!
> *


Nothing Im Just Here Workin Still Probably Till 1 2 In The Morning :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2008, 08:27 PM~10707553
> *Nothing Im Just Here Workin Still Probably Till 1  2 In The Morning  :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


Im at home chillaxxing


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 08:41 PM~10707702
> *Im at home chillaxxing
> *


Juans Paint and Hydrualic Fund is currently at $109.61 :0


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2008, 08:46 PM~10707760
> *Juans Paint and Hydrualic Fund is currently at $109.61 :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i jus think thats funny .. seems like u for real bout it too.. haha


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

so ne one goin to tha wash sat nite?? seems like lots of things poppin this weekend too!.. wuz sup loco!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2008, 08:46 PM~10707760
> *Juans Paint and Hydrualic Fund is currently at $109.61 :0
> *


yes sir. My shit will be done soon. just gotta keep working. ahhaha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

server owned!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 09:33 PM~10708260
> *server owned!!!
> *


x2


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2008, 09:36 PM~10708351
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2008, 08:46 PM~10707760
> *Juans Paint and Hydrualic Fund is currently at $109.61 :0
> *



I think it's back down to $102.78, he got himself a combo meal at Burger King. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@May 22 2008, 09:01 AM~10711060
> *I think it's back down to $102.78,    he got himself a combo meal at Burger King.  :biggrin:
> *


fuck burger king. mickey d's fool. :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 21 2008, 05:49 PM~10707794
> *so ne one goin to tha wash sat nite??  seems like lots of things poppin this weekend too!.. wuz sup loco!!
> *


*Maybe cuz the Majestix picnic Sunday and some peoples want to get an early start like us from Ft Worth... that's a long drive !!!!*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 22 2008, 02:35 AM~10710469
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

WUZ SUPP COCA!!! WUZ SUPP OG I FEEL YA I THINK IM GOIN TO THA PICINIC TOO IF I CAN AFFORD GAS NOWADAY!! SHIT RIDICULAS!! BUT IKNOE IMA CHECK OUT THA FUNDRASIER DOWN THA STREET FROM ME FOR SMILEY!!! AND ILL BE AT THA WASH TOO BUT PROLY TO WASH MY RIDE BEEN LAZY N AINT CLEANIN HER RITE SHE A DIRTY BITCH RITE NOW HAHA NEWAYZ JUS SAY WAS GOOD FUNKY TOWN!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup EVANASTY


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

SUPP LOCO!! PM SENT!!! :biggrin: uffin: :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:biggrin: You make sure to have girls and white T's washing them car Teal !


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*

MEMORIAL DAY MAJESTIX DE DALLAS PICNIC THIS SUNDAY HOMIES 25 MAY 2008

*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 22 2008, 01:49 PM~10713648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*This what I'm talking BABES to was the ride !!!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 22 2008, 11:38 AM~10712798
> *Sup
> *


Sup up Homie !!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yup not gonna make it guys.low on spending cash for gas and gotta work sunday


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 22 2008, 05:16 PM~10714336
> *Sup up Homie !!!
> *


Sup Homie... Just Got Home From Coaching..My Youngest First Lost  But Its Cool Tho One More Game To Go... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 22 2008, 01:00 PM~10712506
> *WUZ SUPP COCA!!! WUZ SUPP OG I FEEL YA I THINK IM GOIN TO THA PICINIC TOO IF I CAN AFFORD GAS NOWADAY!! SHIT RIDICULAS!! BUT IKNOE IMA CHECK OUT THA FUNDRASIER DOWN THA STREET FROM ME FOR SMILEY!!! AND ILL BE AT THA WASH TOO BUT PROLY TO WASH MY RIDE BEEN LAZY N AINT CLEANIN HER RITE SHE A DIRTY BITCH RITE NOW HAHA NEWAYZ JUS SAY WAS GOOD FUNKY TOWN!!
> *


NOTHING MUCH ALWAYS WAITING FOR THE WEEKEND TO ROLL AROUND SO I CAN TRY AND PUT IN WORK ON THE RIDE IF IT'S NOT TO DAMN HOT OUT. YEAH I HEARD THAT GAS IS GOING TO GET UP TO $4.20 BY MONDAY. I KNOW THAT I WAS GOING TO DO SOMETHANG TODAY AND SAW THAT GAS IS $3.85. I WAS LIKE FUCK THAT AND WENT BACK TO THE HOUSE.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im ready for steam engines :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 20 2008, 11:17 PM~10700987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 23 2008, 12:29 PM~10720330
> *
> *


^^^^^^ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

I cant take it any more..................................... A 64 just aint a 64 with out hydro's. I cant live with myself if I dont juice my ride and lock dat bitch up on 3 . No longer can I debate to go with air bags all because I dont want to cut my baby up . It is what it is and I must roll the right way or dont roll at all. Danny (elpintor) get the welding machine ready and lets do the dam thang . I will order my shit Monday, If anybody got deals on some strong batteries let a bro-ham know !!!!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

IM DOWN TO HELP WITH ANYTHING I CAN.. AS FAR AS THE BATTERIES GO "texasgoldplater" can get some new ones for you send him a pm and hell hook you up...my brother is back too and he wants to juice up his 64 as well..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@May 23 2008, 07:34 PM~10723092
> *I cant take it any more..................................... A 64 just aint a 64 with out hydro's. I cant live with myself if I dont juice my ride and lock dat bitch up on 3 . No longer can I debate  to go with air bags all because I dont want to cut my baby up . It is what it is  and I must roll the right way or dont roll at all.  Danny (elpintor) get the welding machine ready and lets do the dam thang . I will order my shit Monday, If anybody got deals on some strong batteries let a bro-ham know !!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22+May 23 2008, 07:34 PM~10723092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Mr. 20 inch rims. and dont want to cut it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@May 23 2008, 07:34 PM~10723092
> *I cant take it any more..................................... A 64 just aint a 64 with out hydro's. I cant live with myself if I dont juice my ride and lock dat bitch up on 3 . No longer can I debate  to go with air bags all because I dont want to cut my baby up . It is what it is  and I must roll the right way or dont roll at all.  Danny (elpintor) get the welding machine ready and lets do the dam thang . I will order my shit Monday, If anybody got deals on some strong batteries let a bro-ham know !!!!!!!!
> *


U Gotta Wait Till Tuesday Cuz There Close Monday...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:uh: Mr. 20 inch rims. and dont want to cut it.
[/quote]

gotta agree wit homie up top!! :uh:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@May 23 2008, 07:34 PM~10723092
> *I cant take it any more..................................... A 64 just aint a 64 with out hydro's. I cant live with myself if I dont juice my ride and lock dat bitch up on 3 . No longer can I debate  to go with air bags all because I dont want to cut my baby up . It is what it is  and I must roll the right way or dont roll at all.  Danny (elpintor) get the welding machine ready and lets do the dam thang . I will order my shit Monday, If anybody got deals on some strong batteries let a bro-ham know !!!!!!!!
> *


Haha... I feel the same way!!! I bought a bag setup last year and i was going to put it on my 64 but now im goin to put it on my84 monte. Im gonna juice my 64... so im right there which BIGSTEW!!!! Let me no when you gona do it...shit ill try to be there and learn sumthin myself. Catcha later bro my girls got a soccer tourney in the colony 2mara... gota get sum sleep... KEEP IT LOW AND KEEP IT SLOW


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@May 23 2008, 07:34 PM~10723092
> *I cant take it any more..................................... A 64 just aint a 64 with out hydro's. I cant live with myself if I dont juice my ride and lock dat bitch up on 3 . No longer can I debate  to go with air bags all because I dont want to cut my baby up . It is what it is  and I must roll the right way or dont roll at all.  Danny (elpintor) get the welding machine ready and lets do the dam thang . I will order my shit Monday, If anybody got deals on some strong batteries let a bro-ham know !!!!!!!!
> *


Wuz up Bigstew... I'm ready just say when and it's done deal. Texasgoldplater is the man to call for batteries but he is out of town right now, He hooked me up with a six pack of Continentals at a good price


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one know how to weld good??? I need something small done for me. LMK guys trying to get this done right quick


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 01:43 AM~10726075
> *Any one know how to weld good??? I need something small done for me. LMK guys trying to get this done right quick
> *


Call me tomorrow I'll be home all day.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 23 2008, 12:29 PM~10720330
> *
> *


TODAY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 20 2008, 11:17 PM~10700987
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I WONDER IF BUCKETS ARE ALLOWED AT THE MAJESTICS CAR WASH


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

HERE YOU GO BIG STEW EVERYTIME I WATCH THIS VID IT INSPIRES ME TO FINISH MY 64 QUICK BUT THEN THE FEELING GOES AWAY :biggrin: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Tcvmc467ppA&feature=related


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2008, 11:05 AM~10727139
> *I WONDER IF BUCKETS ARE ALLOWED AT THE MAJESTICS CAR WASH
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> I SEEN U ROLLIN!!! HAHHA[/SIZE]
> AND DAMN ITS HOT AS HELL OUT THERE !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2008, 11:15 AM~10727171
> *HERE YOU GO BIG STEW EVERYTIME I WATCH THIS VID IT INSPIRES ME TO FINISH MY 64 QUICK BUT THEN THE FEELING GOES AWAY :biggrin: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Tcvmc467ppA&feature=related
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :yes: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > Yeah Me N Skim Wur Goin To Benitos To Get Some Grubb... I Saw U At 28th And I35 I Told Skim There Goes Estrella Rollin.... I C U
> >
> > Today Went To Pick Up My Front End For My Rag... Also Got Front And Rear Bumpers An Two Sets Of Hood Hinges ... 180 Bucks.... Cheap... It Hot As Hell Out There... More Humid Than Anything :uh: I Passed By Majestics Carwash But I Was To Late  Sorry Homies Hope Everyone From Fort Worth Rolls OUt To The Picnic Majestix's Picnic At Norbuck Park At Buckner Blvd & Northwest HWY Dallas[/SIZE]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2008, 11:15 AM~10727171
> *HERE YOU GO BIG STEW EVERYTIME I WATCH THIS VID IT INSPIRES ME TO FINISH MY 64 QUICK BUT THEN THE FEELING GOES AWAY :biggrin: http://youtube.com/watch?v=Tcvmc467ppA&feature=related
> *


As Soon As U Get That Feeling Run Out Side An Start Working On Ur Ride... Turn Ur Radio On An Booom In No Time Ull Be Rolling Just Like In That Video...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 24 2008, 05:51 PM~10729179
> *Yeah Me N Skim Wur Goin To Benitos To Get Some Grubb... I Saw U At 28th And I35  I Told Skim There Goes Estrella Rollin.... I C U
> 
> Today Went To Pick Up My Front End For My Rag... Also Got Front And Rear Bumpers An Two Sets Of Hood Hinges ... 180 Bucks.... Cheap... It Hot As Hell Out There... More Humid Than Anything  :uh:  I Passed By Majestics Carwash But I Was To Late     Sorry Homies    Hope Everyone From Fort Worth Rolls OUt To The Picnic Majestix's Picnic At Norbuck Park  At Buckner Blvd & Northwest HWY Dallas
> *


benitos in diomond hill? that the shit


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 24 2008, 05:54 PM~10729190
> *As Soon As U Get That Feeling Run Out Side An Start Working On Ur Ride... Turn Ur Radio On An Booom In No Time Ull Be Rolling Just Like In That Video...
> *


 :thumbsup: ill give it a try but i doubt that its gonna work lol fuk it


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

HEY LOCO I WAS DIGGIN THROUGH SOME VIDEOS FROM BACK IN 2000 AT MAIN ST.. A SHYT LOAD OF LOWRIDERS OUT THERE MAN. MOSTLY REGALS.. WE GOT SOME CUTLASS BUST A 3 WHEEL PAUSE ON OUR ASS HAHAHAH WE HAD A CUTTLASS TOO NO HYDROS THOUGH WE WERE HELLA YOUNG.. ILL TRY AND POST IT UP LATER JUST A SNEAK PEEK OF HOW FUNKY TOWN USED TO DO IT BACK IN THE DAY.. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 06:09 PM~10729230
> *benitos in diomond hill? that the shit
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2008, 06:20 PM~10729277
> *HEY LOCO I WAS DIGGIN THROUGH SOME VIDEOS FROM BACK IN 2000 AT MAIN ST.. A SHYT LOAD OF LOWRIDERS OUT THERE MAN. MOSTLY REGALS.. WE GOT SOME CUTLASS BUST A 3 WHEEL PAUSE ON OUR ASS HAHAHAH WE HAD A CUTTLASS TOO NO HYDROS THOUGH WE WERE HELLA YOUNG.. ILL TRY AND POST IT UP LATER JUST A SNEAK PEEK OF HOW FUNKY TOWN USED TO DO IT BACK IN THE DAY.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Hell Yeah Post Them On Here....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 24 2008, 06:34 PM~10729340
> *
> *


fuckin killer


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> hey danny wanna thank u again for hookin me up with tha batteries .. cant wait to be hoppin like ur g ride was!!!..and hey WEN U GONNA HAVE A SWIMMING PARTY HAHAAHA CUZ DAMN ITS GETTIN HOT OUT THERE !! BUT SOON MY RIDE WILL BE READY!!!.. NICE MEETIN U!! HOLLA!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Who is rolln tomorrow to the Majextix Picnic?? see you Homies tomorrow bring allot of water.. it going to be a HOT one !!! 90**


----------



## meanOne (Oct 23, 2007)

whats up fort worth rider's have some spare monte carlo ls part for sale , shoot me a pm


----------



## meanOne (Oct 23, 2007)

whats up fort worth rider's have some spare monte carlo ls part for sale , shoot me a pm


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 24 2008, 09:40 PM~10730227
> *Who is rolln tomorrow to the Majextix Picnic?? see you Homies tomorrow bring allot of water.. it going to be a HOT one !!! 90*
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Gente!!! My daughters soccer team played in a tourny yesterday and went 3-0 (5-0,4-0,2-1)!! We playn in the championship 2day at 9am in The Colony. We goin to kick sum ASSSSSSSSSS :buttkick:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

I was gonna go 2 da picnic but got other family things going on today, plus I go to work at 6. Take some good pics homies and post them up after. :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

haha HERE GERMAINE MIRA U AND UR PINCHE HORSES HAHA 







































EHH MIRAA THIS IS WAT HAPPENS WEN U GIVE A HORSE TOO MUCH BEER

BEFORE










AND AFTER..









. ITSS ALL FORTWORTHMEX FAULT HAHAHA HAD A BUENA TIME ON THA RANCHERO .. SEE YALL AROUND!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 25 2008, 12:00 PM~10733053
> *I was gonna go 2 da picnic but got other family things going on today, plus I go to work at 6.  Take some good pics homies and post them up after. :thumbsup:
> *


x2 my shit caught on fire :angry: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

hahahahah wtf that aint me :nosad: i dont like horses :biggrin:


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Dam....................I am torn once again , my baby was begging me not to cut her up this morning . She may have convinced me after looking this this video !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoz0PTV23Bo&feature=related


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2008, 03:09 PM~10729230
> *benitos in diomond hill? that the shit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 25 2008, 10:36 PM~10735865
> *:uh:
> *


damn you ricky!!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2008, 08:31 PM~10736329
> *damn you ricky!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *man northside was weak last night*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 25 2008, 11:36 PM~10736366
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:                                                                          man northside was weak last night
> *


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HAHA YEAHH NO ONE CRUZED BUT ME AND ONE OF MY HOMIES CUZ ERRYONE WAS JUS CHILLIN AT THA WASH ON HEMPHILL BUT NOT TOMMANY SHOWED UP IT WAS JUS THE SAME OL CREW FORTWORTH MEX N FAM THEN GUERRO<CHUCKY> AND THA FEW OTHERE HOMIES CAME OUT ... SHIT JUAN .. ME AND FORTWORTH MEX N FAM ENDED UP GOIN OUT TOI THA COUNTRY HOMIE HAHAH U SEEE THA HORSEYS HAHAHAAHHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT YEAH WEN I DROVE BY NORTHSIDE TO SONIC THA LIGHT WAS ALL OFF N SHIT I DIDNT SEE BUT LIKE 4 CARS.. WUZ SUP!! GUESS EVERYONE BUSY TAMBIEN OH WELL ANOTHA DAY NOTHA DOLLA.. WELL STILL BE POSTED UPON SAT NITE .. BACK TO THA USUALL ..!! :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2008, 08:38 PM~10736375
> *
> *


rolled out for like an hour from 11 to 12 and it was weak


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 25 2008, 11:43 PM~10736414
> *rolled out for like an hour from 11 to 12 and it was weak
> *


ohhh next weak for me


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2008, 08:47 PM~10736449
> *ohhh next weak for me
> *


there u go again :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@May 25 2008, 09:00 PM~10735121
> *Dam....................I am torn once again , my baby was begging me not to cut her up  this morning . She may have convinced me after looking this this video !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoz0PTV23Bo&feature=related
> *


Yo big Stew we plannin on puttin a fast bag kit on my monte this comin weekend. Let me no if you want to come over or Ill catch you out on the STRIP!!!! Later!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey ya'll.... if you need any engraving done, check out my homeboyz topic..... he's local and does some FIRME work!!!!  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=410600


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey ya'll.... if you need any engraving done, check out my homeboyz topic..... he's local and does some FIRME work!!!!  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=410600


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres Vedio 1 From The Hop At Car Majextix's Picnic 

Majestix Hop Vedio 1


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 26 2008, 09:29 AM~10737735
> *Heres Vedio 1 From The Hop At Car Majextix's Picnic
> 
> Majestix Hop Vedio 1
> *


Sup Loco61...Nice video Post some pics if u got them. :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

GOT A BATTERY RACK FOR A 2 PUMP SETUP THAT HOLD 4- BATTS FOR SALE

TAKE WATEVA $20 SO HOLLA AT ME IF U NEED ONE!!!










THIS HOW IT LOOKS WIT THA PUMPS BUT PUMPS NOT FOR SALE!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

OH YEAH SEEN THIS BITCH FOR SALE OFF HEMPHILL SHE LOOKS NICE!!!










DIDNT SAY HOW MUCH THEY WANTED THOU!! READY TO PIMPED PUT!!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 26 2008, 09:29 AM~10737735
> *Heres Vedio 1 From The Hop At Car Majextix's Picnic
> 
> Majestix Hop Vedio 1
> *



Thats it??? Post more shi** fool! :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

I FOUND THIS LOOKIN AT LOCOS VEDIO ITS LONGER 

MAJESTIC PICNIC

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=g0Y-XRcUnVc&feature=related


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 25 2008, 09:56 PM~10736499
> *Yo big Stew we plannin on puttin a fast bag kit on my monte this comin weekend. Let me no if you want to come over or Ill catch you out on the STRIP!!!! Later!!!!
> *


 Big mike thank you for the Invite I wish I would have got the message earlier I would have for sure rolled over . I will pm you my number if you guys are still working on it . Holla back !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*MajestiX 6th Annual Picnic 2008*

THE BIGGEST PICNIC YET !!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 27 2008, 07:19 AM~10744279
> *
> *


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

wuz supp my funky town peepz... we gonna make a nice turn out this sat nite i hope soo im ready to cruze since we didnt get to last sat nite!!! LET GET THIS THANG ROLLIN!!!

:wave: uffin:  :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

where exactly do yall cruise. i wanna come out there saturday.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

HEMPHILL BETWEEN BERRY AND SEMINARY


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@May 27 2008, 03:26 PM~10747808
> *HEMPHILL BETWEEN BERRY AND SEMINARY
> *



thank u sir, lookin forward to comin out there this weekend. gonna try and get some more guys to come out also.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 27 2008, 05:32 PM~10747855
> *thank u sir, lookin forward to comin out there this weekend. gonna try and get some more guys to come out also.
> *


ALREADY HOPE YALL CAN MAKE IT WE POST UP AT THA WASH FIRST THEN CRUISE ITS THA HEMPHILL CAR WASH OFF BUTLER AND HEMPHILL!!! RITE AFTER U PASS THA BIDDISON LIGHT!!! .. HOPE WE GETA GOOD TURN OUT!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 27 2008, 07:25 PM~10748537
> *ALREADY HOPE YALL CAN MAKE IT WE POST UP AT THA WASH FIRST THEN CRUISE ITS THA HEMPHILL CAR WASH OFF BUTLER AND HEMPHILL!!! RITE AFTER U PASS THA BIDDISON LIGHT!!! .. HOPE WE GETA  GOOD TURN OUT!! :biggrin:
> *


yes thats it we cruise to sonic on main  Ill be out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

juangotti 302
Loco 61 254
fortworthmex 165
ESTRELLA420LUV 99
TechniquesOG 92
teal62impala 71
Elpintor 55
$Rollin Rich$ 82 42
sixty7imp 36
Texas Massacre 35
bigmike64 33
TheTexasGoldPlater 20
blanco 20
THE MAJESTICS TX 18
Fleetwood94 18
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 16
bigstew22 16
Eightyone.7.TX 15
boricua87 13
Coca Pearl 12
HEARTBREAKER 9
C-LO9492 9
Skim 9
-SUPER62- 9
J-RAY 8
Sin7 8
green ice 8
94 SS 7
Str8crazy80 6
5811MSgtP 5
VENOM65 5
Wildmint 5
TopCopOG 5
Latin Thug 4
STILLTIPPIN46 4
FunkytownRoller 4
regal ryda 4
53BOMBA 4
214monte 3
meanOne 3
LOLOMomaGP 3
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 2
LENETOWNTX 2
Biz-MN 2
theoso8 2
Austin Ace 2
Yogi 2
MAJESTIX 2
dannysnty 2
radicalkingz 2
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 2
MAJESTICS81 2
mid-texrollers 1
biggboy 1
Mr. A 1
VGP 1
Same_Ol_Cutty 1
JapanTech 1
RAY_512 1
str8_tripn_82 1
tples65 1
FIRME80 1
BIG TEX 1
rollin_caddys 1
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 1
RALPH_DOGG 1
brn2ridelo 1
abel 1
KeK21 that Pimp 1
westsidebagos 1
jbrazy 1
Homie Styln 1
214loco 1
EVANASTY 1
shrimpscampi 1





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 2 2008, 01:06 AM~9846657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Here u go. VENOM65... Exit Berry, turn right on Berry, Go over the bridge turn left on Hemphill go down a few block it's of to the right.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 27 2008, 07:20 PM~10749930
> *juangotti   302
> Loco 61  254
> fortworthmex  165
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 27 2008, 05:32 PM~10747855
> *thank u sir, lookin forward to comin out there this weekend. gonna try and get some more guys to come out also.
> *


  See You U Homies Out There... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*I can't make it this weekend or next going to CA my son coming back from Iraq so I'll be there for a week*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 28 2008, 09:42 AM~10752891
> *I can't make it this weekend or next going to CA my son coming back from Iraq so I'll be there for a week
> *


Tell Ur Son Thanks For Serving


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 27 2008, 08:26 PM~10749989
> *Here u go. VENOM65... Exit Berry, turn right on Berry, Go over the bridge turn left on Hemphill go  down a few block it's of to the right.
> *



DAMN THATS A BADASS MAP. HAS ARROWS AND EVERYTHING. I THINK I GOT IT THANKS GUYS. COUNT ME IN.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 28 2008, 10:59 AM~10753330
> *DAMN THATS A BADASS MAP. HAS ARROWS AND EVERYTHING. I THINK I GOT IT THANKS GUYS. COUNT ME IN.
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

IM READY TO BEND A FEW CORNERS SATURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 28 2008, 10:39 AM~10753211
> *Tell Ur Son Thanks For Serving
> *


x3


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> IM READY TO BEND A FEW CORNERS SATURDAY :biggrin:
> [/quote/]
> 
> HEY WUZ SUP FORTWORTHMEX!! DID U GET UR SHIT FIXED I HOPE CUZ REMEBR U SAID I GET TO BE IN YA RIDE WEN U HIT THEM SWITCHES!! HAHAHA .. BUT SEE YALL OUT THERE .... REMEBR TO BRING CUPS! TO CONSEAL!! AHHHHA :cheesy:  :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 28 2008, 08:39 AM~10753211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 28 2008, 08:59 AM~10753330
> *DAMN THATS A BADASS MAP. HAS ARROWS AND EVERYTHING. I THINK I GOT IT THANKS GUYS. COUNT ME IN.
> *


 *Orale homie you coming to this side of town... !!!! * :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 27 2008, 04:21 PM~10747786
> *where exactly do yall cruise. i wanna come out there saturday.
> *


I'll join you Sal....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 27 2008, 04:21 PM~10747786
> *where exactly do yall cruise. i wanna come out there saturday.
> *


I'll join you Sal....


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/spo/695023061.html

anyone want an impala check the link out... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

my shyt burned up saturday night but I got it fixed sunday... good thing I had those showtime pumps in hand.. I would of been fuked :0 ill take u around the corner no problem


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 28 2008, 03:30 PM~10756142
> *http://kansascity.craigslist.org/spo/695023061.html
> 
> anyone want an impala check the link out... :biggrin:
> *




nice lookin impala, not a big enough rack for me though. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 28 2008, 05:30 PM~10756142
> *http://kansascity.craigslist.org/spo/695023061.html
> 
> anyone want an impala check the link out... :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 28 2008, 02:56 PM~10756347
> *nice lookin impala, not a big enough rack for me though.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice see yall out there


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up evrybody


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 28 2008, 03:23 PM~10756078
> *I'll join you Sal....
> *



alright sir we can get together and drive out there. i have eddie and a few other guys comin as well.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 28 2008, 09:06 PM~10757838
> *wuts up evrybody
> *


 :wave: Sup ...Thanx for the hook-up on the batteries working good. Ready for saturday :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 28 2008, 09:49 PM~10758218
> *:wave: Sup ...Thanx for the hook-up on the batteries working good. Ready for saturday :biggrin:
> *


I GOT THE BEER DANNY


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

DAMN IM BUZZING hno:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@May 26 2008, 08:24 PM~10741043
> *Big mike thank you for the Invite I wish I would have got the message earlier I would have for sure rolled over .  I will pm you my number  if you guys are still working on it . Holla back !
> *


Dont no if its gona happen this weekend... My brackets are still in chino,CA...they havent shipped them yet...but ill let you no when we do...TTYL


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 28 2008, 09:42 AM~10752891
> *I can't make it this weekend or next going to CA my son coming back from Iraq so I'll be there for a week
> *


Glad he made it back bro!!! TEll him we said THANK YOU for all he and the other soldiers are doin!!!!!!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 28 2008, 09:06 PM~10757838
> *wuts up evrybody
> *


 hey wuz sup!! NEED A 12FOOT HOSE FOR MY RIDE PM ME IF U BACK SO I CAN SEE WUZ SUP DANNY SAID U GOT THA GOODS!!! HOLLLA!!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wuts good people!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 29 2008, 12:02 AM~10760174
> *Glad he made it back bro!!! TEll him we said THANK YOU for all he and the other soldiers are doin!!!!!!!!
> *


*THANKS.... HOMIES*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 28 2008, 02:49 PM~10755805
> *I'll join you Sal....
> *


*ORALE JOHN.. DIDN'T EVEN ASK ME HOMIE LOL... KOOL I'LL BE IN CA.. GOING TO A CAR SHOW IN ORANGE COUNTY WITH THE LA HOMIES... BUT MOSTLY TO SEE MIJO RETURN FROM IRAQ*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 29 2008, 03:58 PM~10763922
> *TTT
> *


x2 hey guys I know yall aint into bikes but check out my frame


















































































































































*LMK what ya think? *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 28 2008, 10:52 PM~10758892
> *I GOT THE BEER DANNY
> *


 :biggrin: Cool... c-ya there.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 29 2008, 08:10 PM~10765608
> *x2 hey guys I know yall aint into bikes but check out my frame
> 
> 
> ...


Daammm you got down on thar frame. Looks real nice. What clear did u use?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 29 2008, 10:12 PM~10766464
> *Daammm you got down on thar frame. Looks real nice. What clear did u use?
> *


cool lookin bike dood


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks Good Gotti :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

HERES A REGAL FOR SALE WITH HYDROS
 http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/653782708.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 29 2008, 11:45 PM~10767557
> *HERES A REGAL FOR SALE WITH HYDROS
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/653782708.html
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 29 2008, 10:12 PM~10766464
> *Daammm you got down on thar frame. Looks real nice. What clear did u use?
> *


I didnt paint it. A club member did


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:werd: :cheesy:  :yes: im ready for this weekend !!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 30 2008, 04:16 PM~10772670
> *:werd:  :cheesy:    :yes: im ready for this weekend !!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'll be out there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 30 2008, 08:10 PM~10773971
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I'll be out there
> *


Cool DTown Will Be Rollin


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 30 2008, 04:16 PM~10772670
> *:werd:  :cheesy:    :yes: im ready for this weekend !!!!
> *



yea I saw you cashing that big fat check today over at that check cash on hemphill and seminary. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

already Dallas show us how yall do it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

already Dallas show us how yall do it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*B* UmP</span></span>


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone in the dallas area dont want to make the drive to funky town come out to Joe's Burgers.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

i will be in funky town tonite. me and a few of my members. :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*IM READY FOR TONIGHT!!!!*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*I NEED TO WASH MY SHYT DIRTY*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@May 31 2008, 10:58 AM~10777315
> *i will be in funky town tonite. me and a few of my members.  :thumbsup:
> *


*i cant wait to see all those rides*


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 30 2008, 11:30 PM~10775299
> *yea I saw you cashing that big fat check today over at that check cash on hemphill and seminary.  :biggrin:
> *



HAHA DAMNN AND WHY DIDNT U SAY WAT IT DO .. SHIT HAD TO GAS UP THA RIDE N SHIT!! HA HA DAMNN IM ALMOST BROKE BUT STILL COMIN PREPARED TONITE.. I HOPE ALL WHO SAY THEY DOWN FOR TONITE ROLLS OUT!!! THIS WELL BE A GOOD NITE INDEED!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 31 2008, 01:27 PM~10777865
> *<span style='font-family:Times'><span style='color:blue'> X 2!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :yes:*


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 30 2008, 08:10 PM~10773971
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I'll be out there
> *


 WAT IT DO!! ALREADY SO U GONNA BRING OUT UR MONTE OR THA CHOP TOP?? SHIT SEE U OUT THERE HOMIE!!! LATERZ  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

im ready for tonite also, got the cutty washed up and ready to go. gotta check the batteries though. think i have theres bad one, its not working right. i'll mess wit it and see whathappens. but i'll be there for sure.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

*NOT GOING TO MAKE IT OUT THERE THIS WEEKEND HOMIES[/SIZE]*


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

*ROLL CALL *

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ME  
Who Else


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Turn Out This Weekend.....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Any pics? :angry: I'm pissed I didn't make it... :twak: I thought she was ready, but she wasn't, got a lil more work to do


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME THIS WEEKEND BUT I REGRET NOT TAKIN MY CAMERA TO RECORD ALL THIS LOW LOWS HOPPIN DOWN HEMPHILL AND MAIN ST  BAD ASS,


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Good Times!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Any pics fellas ?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn yall were out there late me and westsidebagos rolled by at 3 in morning and there was still a few car there.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 2 2008, 07:27 PM~10782557
> *Damn yall were out there late me and westsidebagos rolled by at 3 in morning and there was still a few car there.
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

i got some video gota go thru it makes sure it looks good my camera kinda sucks at nite


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Los Carnales CC
Street Life CC
Dallas Lowriders CC
Thee Artistics CC & 
solo riders came out and some couldn't find a parkin spot... Now thats what we 
need every wkend, so let keep putting Funky-Town on da MAP. :biggrin: 

Sorry if I left any other CC out.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches+Jun 2 2008, 07:03 PM~10782766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Good Times :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 3 2008, 06:48 AM~10785721
> *Good Times :biggrin:
> *


Sup Blanco


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

just @ home :twak:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 3 2008, 08:10 AM~10785921
> *just @ home  :twak:
> *


Cool..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2008, 07:19 AM~10785956
> *Cool..
> *


Hey loco u got any pic from sat :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 2 2008, 09:22 AM~10779210
> *HAD A GOOD TIME THIS WEEKEND BUT I REGRET NOT TAKIN MY CAMERA TO RECORD ALL THIS LOW LOWS HOPPIN DOWN HEMPHILL AND MAIN ST  BAD ASS,
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: THAKS FOR LETTIN HIT UR SWTITCHES HOMIE AND DAMN UR RUCA KNOE HOW TO GET DOWN ON THEN SWITCHES !! .. HAD A GOOD TIME!! ..SEE YALL NEXT TIME ROUND HOMIES!! :cheesy:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mchittinswitches_@Jun 2 2008, 08:03 PM~10782766
> *i got some video gota go thru it makes sure it looks good my camera kinda sucks at nite
> *


 HURRY UP ALREADY PUNK!!! AHHAHA AND I GOTTA SAY :biggrin: :cheesy: 

FORTWORTH MEX .. HOMIE U WAS GETTIN DOWN WITH THEM SWITCHES!!!! IT WAS ILL SON!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im ready for next friday and saturday.. I never get tired of this shyt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 3 2008, 08:48 AM~10786058
> *Hey loco u got any pic from sat :biggrin:
> *


Hell Yeah I Got Lots Of Pics I'll Try To Post Them Tonight... I Got Tons Of $h!t To Do...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2008, 10:32 AM~10787037
> *Hell Yeah I Got Lots Of Pics I'll Try To Post Them Tonight... I Got Tons Of $h!t To Do...
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Looks like you Homies had a good turnout.. Well I'm here in Cali seeing my son back from Iraq.... went to a car show Sunday here in Costa Mesa OC.. it was nice...*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2008, 11:32 AM~10787037
> *Hell Yeah I Got Lots Of Pics I'll Try To Post Them Tonight... I Got Tons Of $h!t To Do...
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 3 2008, 12:53 PM~10787620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

It was cool saturday nite. Danny that was a mean 3 Wheel you pulled leavin the wash :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2008, 10:37 AM~10786664
> *im ready for next friday and saturday.. I never get tired of this shyt
> *


x2
 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Jun 2 2008, 09:22 AM~10779210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the acknowledgment.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 3 2008, 03:03 PM~10788667
> *It was cool saturday nite. Danny that was a mean 3 Wheel you pulled leavin the wash :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx ... Ready for next saturday.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 29 2008, 08:10 PM~10765608
> *x2 hey guys I know yall aint into bikes but check out my frame
> 
> 
> ...


Heres the pics with the murals and shit


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 2 2008, 05:12 PM~10782824
> *Los Carnales CC
> Street Life CC
> Dallas Lowriders CC
> ...


*MY BOYZ FROM ROLLERZ ONLY WAS REPPIN OUT THERE*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

FORTWORTH MEX .. HOMIE U WAS GETTIN DOWN WITH THEM SWITCHES!!!! IT WAS ILL SON!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
thankz  but i wish my shyt would of hopped like that cutlass with murals in the trunk.. and blanco's monte too.. they were gettin off the ground nice.. next saturday im capturin that shyt on tape hopefully and post it up on youtube hahah.. by the way heres a lil clip of main street back in 2000.. not the best but i got more http://youtube.com/watch?v=MWsi4MBH24s


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2008, 10:53 PM~10792770
> *thankz   but i wish my shyt would of hopped like that cutlass with murals in the trunk.. and blanco's monte too.. they were gettin off the ground nice.. next saturday im capturin that shyt on tape hopefully and post it up on youtube hahah.. by the way heres a lil clip of main street back in 2000.. not the best but i got more http://youtube.com/watch?v=MWsi4MBH24s
> *


Nice vid dog. 




Im moving to Riverside from the north side. oh :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuckin server


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> FORTWORTH MEX .. HOMIE U WAS GETTIN DOWN WITH THEM SWITCHES!!!! IT WAS ILL SON!!!
> :biggrin: :biggrin:


thankz  but i wish my shyt would of hopped like that cutlass with murals in the trunk.. and blanco's monte too.. they were gettin off the ground nice.. next saturday im capturin that shyt on tape hopefully and post it up on youtube hahah.. by the way heres a lil clip of main street back in 2000.. not the best but i got more http://youtube.com/watch?v=MWsi4MBH24s
[/quote]


That video is tight homie...that shyt brought back memories of those bad ass days when main used to get pack!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Ya nice video it does bring back some memories good and bad of main street. Please post some more!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 4 2008, 09:56 AM~10795360
> *
> *


Sup Blanco??


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 4 2008, 09:42 AM~10795658
> *Sup Blanco??
> *


Nada just looking for a job.. whats up with u...y u didnot post pic  jk


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 4 2008, 10:57 AM~10795759
> *Nada just looking for a job.. whats up with u...y u didnot post pic  jk
> *


Sorry :tears:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I MIGHT BE OUT ON HEMPHILL THIS SATURDAY TO ROLL BUT NOT GOING TO BE ABOUT TO BRING THE RIDE............. :biggrin: :tears:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 01:32 PM~10796874
> *I MIGHT BE OUT ON HEMPHILL THIS SATURDAY TO ROLL BUT NOT GOING TO BE ABOUT TO BRING THE RIDE............. :biggrin:  :tears:
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin: see u out there homie!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 4 2008, 11:32 AM~10796874
> *I MIGHT BE OUT ON HEMPHILL THIS SATURDAY TO ROLL BUT NOT GOING TO BE ABOUT TO BRING THE RIDE............. :biggrin:  :tears:
> *




WHATS WRONG COCOA PEARL U SCARED TO GET HOPPED ON. BRING UR CAR SO WE CAN NOSE UP. PULL IT UP SUCKA, NAH IM JUST TRIPPIN HOMIE WHATS GOIN DOWN. HOW U BEEN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 4 2008, 07:41 PM~10800023
> *WHATS WRONG COCOA PEARL U SCARED TO GET HOPPED ON. BRING UR CAR SO WE CAN NOSE UP. PULL IT UP SUCKA, NAH IM JUST TRIPPIN HOMIE WHATS GOIN DOWN. HOW U BEEN
> *


You went. I was looking for a dallas lowriders plaque? didnt see one.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2008, 06:06 PM~10800202
> *You went. I was looking for a dallas lowriders plaque? didnt see one.
> *




YEA I WAS THE ONE IN THE CUTTY WITH THE MURAL ON THE TRUNK. THE ONE FTWORTHMEX WAS TALKING ABOUT.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

hey venom thats a nice hopper.. bring it next week so i can get it on tape  if you can


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 4 2008, 08:29 PM~10800377
> *YEA I WAS THE ONE IN THE CUTTY WITH THE MURAL ON THE TRUNK. THE ONE FTWORTHMEX WAS TALKING ABOUT.
> *


Ohh nice ride. Ill be sure to say hi next time.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 4 2008, 07:02 PM~10800589
> *hey venom thats a nice hopper.. bring it next week so i can get it on tape  if you can
> *



will try and make it. supposed to be going to san anto. if i dont go i'll definately be there.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2008, 07:17 PM~10800706
> *Ohh nice ride. Ill be sure to say hi next time.
> *



orale thanx


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 4 2008, 09:36 PM~10800852
> *will try and make it. supposed to be going to san anto. if i dont go i'll definately be there.
> *


u got a pic of your setup?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

i know these arent the classifieds but do any of yall have a good 305 or 350 short block(no heads) just the block no accesories i have everything need it for my 84 monte carlo


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

YOU PAINTED YOUR CAR DANNY?</span>
<img src=\'http://i26.tinypic.com/abjiaq.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i28.tinypic.com/2e58nb4.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i30.tinypic.com/2yns6sx.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i27.tinypic.com/1o5w.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i32.tinypic.com/jikuuq.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
*<span style=\'color:blue\'>AND THEN EVERYONE STARTED LEAVING I DIDNT GET THE OTHER SIDE* :angry:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 4 2008, 07:41 PM~10800023
> *WHATS WRONG COCOA PEARL U SCARED TO GET HOPPED ON. BRING UR CAR SO WE CAN NOSE UP. PULL IT UP SUCKA, NAH IM JUST TRIPPIN HOMIE WHATS GOIN DOWN. HOW U BEEN
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: haah rite!!! U TELL HIM!! J/K


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :worship: THERES ARE CREW!!! .. FORT WORTH REPPIN IT UP I SEE MY BABY!!! YEAHEEE


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I ain't sayin shit this week... Everytime I plan to get out there something happens. Nice pics!!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 4 2008, 10:00 PM~10801085
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I ain't sayin shit this week... Everytime I plan to get out there something happens. Nice pics!!!!
> *


AHHA YEAH I KNOE I HEARD I HEARD..EHHH JUS FUCKIN WIT YA ULL MAKE IT OUT ONE DAY.. SO U GET UR CHOP TOP FROM THA SHOP YET U GET UR SHIT FIXED!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

My "shit" is fixed, but I still ain't gonna say shit. We bar-b-queing at Joe Poole lake thengonna head that way...All of us, pero we be getting throwed when we all hit the lake up. :barf: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> YOU PAINTED YOUR CAR DANNY?[/size]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 4 2008, 10:05 PM~10801128
> *My "shit" is fixed, but I still ain't gonna say shit. We bar-b-queing at Joe Poole lake thengonna head that way...All of us, pero we be getting throwed when we all hit the lake up. :barf:  :barf: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HA HA HEY U KNOE I DIDNT MEAN IT THAT WAY JUS FORGOT WAT WAS WRONG.. TU SABES.. SHIT I AINT BE TO JOE POOL LAKE N A MINUTE.. ARE U STILL GOIN TO THA MELTDOWN?? SO MANY "SHIT" GOIN DOWN THAT DAY I DONT KNOE WHERE TO GO.. CUZ STREETLIFE HAVIN THA BBQ I THINK SOMETING GOIN DOWN IN D TOWN AND THEN THA MELTDOWN ..EHH WHIUCH ONE TO PICK AHHA :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

Elpintor, 

HEY DANNY QUE PASO!!! .. I SEE U WIT THA CLEAN ASS RIDE HOMIE LOOKIN GOOD AND IT DOES LOOK LIKE U POAINTED IT!! .. AND I SEE U THROWIN THAT SICK ASS 3 WHEEL!! .. REMEBER I STILL GOT THAT BATTERY RACK SO IF U KNOE NEONE THAT NEEDS ONE JSU HIT ME UP!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 4 2008, 10:16 PM~10801219
> *Elpintor,
> 
> HEY DANNY QUE PASO!!! .. I SEE U WIT THA CLEAN ASS RIDE HOMIE LOOKIN GOOD AND IT DOES LOOK LIKE U POAINTED IT!! .. AND I SEE U THROWIN THAT SICK ASS 3 WHEEL!! ..  REMEBER I STILL GOT THAT BATTERY RACK SO IF U KNOE NEONE THAT NEEDS ONE JSU HIT ME UP!!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Sup Starla :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

que pasa jente. wuts up evryone whats going done the rides look good rollin out on 3wheels homies i will be there in a couple of months arato


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

Whats good funky town,had fun last saturday hanging out at the car wash and rolling out to sonic good tur out :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> > YOU PAINTED YOUR CAR DANNY?[/size]
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 4 2008, 10:36 PM~10801361
> *que pasa jente. wuts up evryone whats going done the rides look good rollin out on 3wheels homies i will be there in a couple of months arato
> *


Q-vole TexasGoldPlater looking foward to see your new ride in a couple of months. Hey let me know about the hoses we talked about, call me tomorrow and let me know.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 4 2008, 10:36 PM~10801361
> *que pasa jente. wuts up evryone whats going done the rides look good rollin out on 3wheels homies i will be there in a couple of months arato
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*sup danny*  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 4 2008, 10:57 PM~10801539
> *
> sup danny
> *


Eh Germin waz-up. Come by saturday to work on your car.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 4 2008, 10:53 PM~10801507
> *Q-vole TexasGoldPlater looking foward to see your new ride in a couple of months. Hey let me know about the hoses we talked about, call me tomorrow and let me know.
> *


x2
 :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ok ill call u tomorow


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 4 2008, 07:38 PM~10800872
> *u got a pic of your setup?
> *



I SURE DONT BRO. BUT ITS NOTHIN SPECIAL, TWO IRVING CUSTOMZ PUMPS TO THE BACK AND A BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP TO THE FRONT. IRVING CUSTOMZ FAT BUMPER SERIES BLOCK ON THE FRONT PUMP. SIX WERKER BATTERIES 995 CCA'S. THAT DAY I WAS ONLY RUNNING FIVE BATTERIES CUZ ONE WAS BAD. 3 1/2 TON REDS HYDRAULICS COILS IN THE FRONT.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

damn no wonder it was gettin up a piston pump those are good, hey danny you want me to go by a junk yard tomorrow and see if i can get one of those shafts for the a arm?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup guys whats poppin!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WUT UP GENTE


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2008, 11:19 PM~10801697
> *Sup guys whats poppin!
> *


que onda juanito


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

YEA, THEY'RE PRETTY GOOD. THERE JUST ALOT OF HASSLE TO GET THEM TO WORK PROPERLY. BUT ONCE THEY DO WORK ITS TIME TO FLY. THAT NIGHT THE PUMP DIDNT HAVE ANY NITROGEN. IT HITS HARDER THAN THAT WHEN ITS FILLED UP WITH LIKE 250 LBS OF NITROGEN.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

hey juan!! wat wats that u say u need a battery rack?? i got someone that wants it but they want me to ship it and yo i think that shit be expensive !!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

damn gotta go "wifeys" claws are starting to come Out :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 4 2008, 11:23 PM~10801722
> *hey juan!! wat wats that u say u need a battery rack?? i got someone that wants it but they want me to ship it and yo i think that shit be expensive !!
> *


If you got it sold go ahead. Ill pick it up this weekend if not


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 4 2008, 11:22 PM~10801718
> *YEA, THEY'RE PRETTY GOOD. THERE JUST ALOT OF HASSLE TO GET THEM TO WORK PROPERLY. BUT ONCE THEY DO WORK ITS TIME TO FLY. THAT NIGHT THE PUMP DIDNT HAVE ANY NITROGEN. IT HITS HARDER THAN THAT WHEN ITS FILLED UP WITH LIKE 250 LBS OF NITROGEN.
> *


 :0 :0 DAMN AND I JUS SEEN LIVING LA VIDA LOCO AND THEY WAS JUS TALKING BOUT BLACK MAGIC PUMPS .. AND IM ALWAYS HEARIN BOUT IRVING CUSTOMZ THEY MUST GET DOWN!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Jun 4 2008, 11:19 PM~10801699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


getting ready for my 4 day weekend :cheesy:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 4 2008, 08:18 PM~10801679
> *I SURE DONT BRO. BUT ITS NOTHIN SPECIAL, TWO IRVING CUSTOMZ PUMPS TO THE BACK AND A BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP TO THE FRONT. IRVING CUSTOMZ FAT BUMPER SERIES BLOCK ON THE FRONT PUMP. SIX WERKER BATTERIES 995 CCA'S. THAT DAY I WAS ONLY RUNNING FIVE BATTERIES CUZ ONE WAS BAD. 3 1/2 TON REDS HYDRAULICS COILS IN THE FRONT.
> *


 :0


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2008, 11:23 PM~10801727
> *If you got it sold go ahead. Ill pick it up this weekend if not
> *


 NOPE HAVENT SOLD IT YET THEY LIVE IN ALAMABA FOO.. AND I AINT SEN NO FERIA YET .. SHIT ITS ONLY 25 BUCKS!! HAHAH COST MORE OUT OF POCKKET TO SHIP IT I THINK!! :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 4 2008, 11:18 PM~10801679
> *I SURE DONT BRO. BUT ITS NOTHIN SPECIAL, TWO IRVING CUSTOMZ PUMPS TO THE BACK AND A BLACK MAGIC PISTON PUMP TO THE FRONT. IRVING CUSTOMZ FAT BUMPER SERIES BLOCK ON THE FRONT PUMP. SIX WERKER BATTERIES 995 CCA'S. THAT DAY I WAS ONLY RUNNING FIVE BATTERIES CUZ ONE WAS BAD. 3 1/2 TON REDS HYDRAULICS COILS IN THE FRONT.
> *


I herd that bad boy can get some air. By the way it was good u and HomieStyln could make it out to the wash... nice rides.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

getting ready for my 4 day weekend :cheesy:
[/quote]
:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 4 2008, 11:26 PM~10801748
> *NOPE HAVENT SOLD IT YET THEY LIVE IN ALAMABA FOO.. AND I AINT SEN NO FERIA YET .. SHIT ITS ONLY 25 BUCKS!! HAHAH COST MORE OUT OF POCKKET TO SHIP IT I THINK!! :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


lmk Ill get it at the cruise


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

juangotti 320<<<<< :0 :0 :0 
Loco 61 272
fortworthmex 189
ESTRELLA420LUV 118
TechniquesOG 98
teal62impala 73
Elpintor 65
$Rollin Rich$ 82 48
sixty7imp 41
Texas Massacre 37
bigmike64 36
blanco 27
TheTexasGoldPlater 22
THE MAJESTICS TX 18
Fleetwood94 18
VENOM65 17
bigstew22 16
Eightyone.7.TX 16
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 16
boricua87 14
Coca Pearl 13
Sin7 10
C-LO9492 10
Skim 9
-SUPER62- 9
HEARTBREAKER 9
green ice 8
J-RAY 8
94 SS 7
theoso8 6
Str8crazy80 6
TopCopOG 5
5811MSgtP 5
Wildmint 5
STILLTIPPIN46 4
FunkytownRoller 4
regal ryda 4
53BOMBA 4
Latin Thug 4
meanOne 3
LOLOMomaGP 3
Homie Styln 3
214monte 3
Yogi 2
MAJESTIX 2
dannysnty 2
radicalkingz 2
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 2
MAJESTICS81 2
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 2
LENETOWNTX 2
Biz-MN 2
Austin Ace 2
rollin_caddys 1
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 1
RALPH_DOGG 1
brn2ridelo 1
abel 1
KeK21 that Pimp 1
1Ace 1
westsidebagos 1
jbrazy 1
214loco 1
EVANASTY 1
shrimpscampi 1
mid-texrollers 1
mchittinswitches 1
biggboy 1
Mr. A 1
ericg 1
VGP 1
Same_Ol_Cutty 1
JapanTech 1
RAY_512 1
str8_tripn_82 1
tples65 1
FIRME80 1
BIG TEX 1




ROLE CALL!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

WATS THA NUMBERS MEAN MY OUR NAMES???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 4 2008, 11:28 PM~10801764
> *WATS THA NUMBERS MEAN MY OUR NAMES???
> *


Thats your cool metr. Im the coolest. :biggrin: 


hahah naw its the number of times your posted in this thread


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2008, 08:27 PM~10801760
> * Rich$ 82* 48
> sixty7imp  41
> Texas Massacre  37
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 4 2008, 11:19 PM~10801694
> *damn no wonder it was gettin up a piston pump those are good, hey danny you want me to go by a junk yard tomorrow and see if i can get one of those shafts for the a arm?*


Yeah see if u can do that.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 4 2008, 09:24 PM~10801735
> *:0  :0  DAMN AND I JUS SEEN LIVING LA VIDA LOCO AND THEY WAS JUS TALKING BOUT BLACK MAGIC PUMPS .. AND IM ALWAYS HEARIN BOUT IRVING CUSTOMZ THEY MUST GET DOWN!!
> *



IRVING CUSTOMZ DOES GOOD QUALITY WORK. CESAR IS REALLY GOOD AT WHAT HE DOES. AND HES VERY HONEST ABOUT WHAT HE WILL SELL YOU. HE WILL LET YOU KNOW IF HE THINKS IT WILL BE GOOD FOR YOUR CAR OR WHETHER HE THINKS YOU NEED SOMETHING ELSE. IF YOUR THINKING ABOUT BUILDING A HOPPER OR WANT YOUR CAR TO DO A LITTLE BETTER, THAN IRVING CUSTOMZ WOULD BE MY SHOP OF CHOICE.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

WELL YEAH THATS WAT I HEAR BUT U KNOE WHOS THA BEST OF THA BEST..... OUR VERY OWN .... EL PINTOR!!!!... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 4 2008, 09:26 PM~10801751
> *I herd that bad boy can get some air. By the way it was good u and HomieStyln could make it out to the wash... nice rides.
> *



NO COMMENT ON THE BAD BOYS STATEMENT, BUT HELL YEA MAN WE WILL TRY AND MAKE IT OUT AGAIN. MAYBE ONE DAY EVERYONE CAN MEET UP AND TAKE A CRUISE TO JOES BURGERS. THAT WOULD BE A BADASS CRUISE. TAKE OVER THE FUCKIN HIGHWAY WITH NUTHIN BUT LOW LOWS.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2008, 11:27 PM~10801760
> *ESTRELLA420LUV  118 :biggrin:
> TechniquesOG  98
> teal62impala  73
> ...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 4 2008, 11:35 PM~10801821
> *NO COMMENT ON THE BAD BOYS STATEMENT, BUT HELL YEA MAN WE WILL TRY AND MAKE IT OUT AGAIN. MAYBE ONE DAY EVERYONE CAN MEET UP AND TAKE A CRUISE TO JOES BURGERS. THAT WOULD BE A BADASS CRUISE. TAKE OVER THE FUCKIN HIGHWAY WITH NUTHIN BUT LOW LOWS.
> *


 OH YEAH WHERE THAT AT?? AND HOW MANY USUALLY GO??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Homies???


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 4 2008, 11:35 PM~10801821
> *NO COMMENT ON THE BAD BOYS STATEMENT, BUT HELL YEA MAN WE WILL TRY AND MAKE IT OUT AGAIN. MAYBE ONE DAY EVERYONE CAN MEET UP AND TAKE A CRUISE TO JOES BURGERS. THAT WOULD BE A BADASS CRUISE. TAKE OVER THE FUCKIN HIGHWAY WITH NUTHIN BUT LOW LOWS.
> *


I'm down for that...just say when.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 4 2008, 09:37 PM~10801836
> *OH YEAH WHERE THAT AT?? AND HOW MANY USUALLY GO??
> *



ITS IN DALLAS, RIGHT BY DOWNTOWN. AND THE LAST I WENT THERE WAS ABOUT A FIFTY CARS OUT THERE.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 4 2008, 11:39 PM~10801848
> *Sup Homies???
> *


 SUP LOCO I SEE U BEEN BUSY WORK EHHH!!! .. DID NE ONE EVERY SHOW UP AT THA WHATABURGER THAT SAT NITE I WAS GONNA GO BUT WE ENDED UPO GOIN BACK TO THA WASH!!! NUTTIN LIKE HOME SWEET WASH!! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 4 2008, 09:39 PM~10801848
> *Sup Homies???
> *



WUT UP


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

RIGHT DANNY!!! SHIT FOR REALS EVERYONE THATS WANTS TO GO NEED TO DO A ROLL CALL FOR THAT WEN EVERYONE CAN TAKE A DRIVE THAT BE BAD ASS SEEIN ALL THEM LOW LOW.. DO POPS FUK WITH YALL OUT THERE BAD?? I DONT WANNA GET LOCKED UP....AGAIN!!!./. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

*ESTRELLA420LUV,VENOM65,Elpintor,Loco 61*
:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 4 2008, 11:40 PM~10801859
> *SUP LOCO I SEE U BEEN BUSY WORK EHHH!!! .. DID NE ONE EVERY SHOW UP AT THA WHATABURGER THAT SAT NITE I WAS GONNA GO BUT WE ENDED UPO GOIN BACK TO THA WASH!!! NUTTIN LIKE HOME SWEET WASH!! :biggrin:
> *


Im Working Right Now $h!t Im Sleepy.. But I Do Wut I Hav To Do...Yeah Me N Carlos Went To Whataburger Ate An Called It A Nite


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

NAH THEY DONT MESS WITH U OUT THERE. SO U SHOULDN THAVE TO WORRY ABOUT GOING TO JAIL.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 4 2008, 11:39 PM~10801848
> *Sup Homies???
> *


sup loco61.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 4 2008, 11:43 PM~10801881
> *ESTRELLA420LUV,VENOM65,Elpintor,Loco 61
> :wave:
> *


 WUZ SUP RICH!!! WHERE U BEEN WE BEEN WAITIN FOR U TOO COME OUT TO THA WASH HOMIE SO WE CAN SCOOP OUT THAT CLEAN ASS RIDE!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

WELL WE GONNA HAVE TO CHECK OUT JOES BURGER!! WAT YALL GUYS THINK FORT WORTH PEEPZ!! YALL READY TO TAKE A RIDE TO DALLAS... SHIT IT BE BAD ASS WE PULL UP TO JOES BOUT 10+ DEEP WIT NUTTIN BUT FUNKY TOWN PEEPZ AND SHOW THAT FORT WORTH CAN GET DOWN WITH THA LOW LOWS TOO!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres A Peek Of Wut Im Working On... :uh:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 4 2008, 08:44 PM~10801901
> *WUZ SUP RICH!!!  WHERE U BEEN WE BEEN WAITIN FOR U TOO COME OUT TO THA WASH HOMIE SO WE CAN SCOOP OUT THAT CLEAN ASS RIDE!!! :cheesy:
> *


WENT OUT THERE SATURDAY WITHOUT THE RIDE FOR A MIN. MAYBE THIS WEEKEND I [/SIZE][/B]MIGHT*MAKE IT OUT TO JOES*


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 4 2008, 11:42 PM~10801873
> *RIGHT DANNY!!! SHIT FOR REALS EVERYONE THATS WANTS TO GO NEED TO DO A ROLL CALL FOR THAT WEN EVERYONE CAN TAKE A DRIVE  THAT BE BAD ASS SEEIN ALL THEM LOW LOW.. DO POPS FUK WITH YALL OUT THERE BAD?? I DONT WANNA GET LOCKED UP....AGAIN!!!./. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 4 2008, 11:46 PM~10801924
> *WELL WE GONNA HAVE TO CHECK OUT JOES BURGER!! WAT YALL GUYS THINK FORT WORTH PEEPZ!! YALL READY TO TAKE A RIDE TO DALLAS... SHIT IT BE BAD ASS WE PULL UP TO JOES BOUT 10+ DEEP WIT NUTTIN BUT FUNKY TOWN PEEPZ AND SHOW THAT FORT WORTH CAN GET DOWN WITH THA LOW LOWS TOO!!
> *


Sounds Like A Plan Just Cant This Weekend Tho...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 4 2008, 08:47 PM~10801928
> *Heres A Peek Of Wut Im Working On... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 4 2008, 11:47 PM~10801928
> *Heres A Peek Of Wut Im Working On... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 AWW WHY THA WORIED FACE... ITS LOOKIN GOOD!! WATS THAT THING ON THA LEFT HAND SIDE LIKE A WINDOW OR SOMETHING HAHAHA .. I KNOE I SOUND DUMB .. :uh:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

WELL WEN WE GO THIS SAT TO THA CAR WASH WE CAN ALL TAlk bout it if noone can make it out this weekend!!. ALL I KNOE I WANNA SEE WUZ SUP AT JOES BURGERS.. CUZ I KNOE DALLAS GOT MANY c.C. AND MANY CLEAN ASS WHIPS!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 4 2008, 11:49 PM~10801957
> *AWW WHY THA WORIED FACE... ITS LOOKIN GOOD!! WATS THAT THING ON THA LEFT HAND SIDE LIKE A WINDOW OR SOMETHING HAHAHA .. I KNOE I SOUND DUMB ..  :uh:
> *


Yeah ... Its A Window Surround..... Kind Of Like This


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:cheesy: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> Heres A Peek Of Wut Im Working On... :uh:
> 
> Thats why u make the big bucks.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

OH YEAHH THIS TIME IM BRINGIN A LIL SURPRISE .. FOR ALL OF US HOPEFULLY ILL HAVE ENUFF TO GO AROUND FOR EVERYOONE IM COMIN PREPARED THIS TIME!!!.. SOO BE READY TO GET UR DRINK ON !!! :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> > Heres A Peek Of Wut Im Working On... :uh:
> >
> > Thats why u make the big bucks.
> >
> > X2


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY THOMAS U GOT A QUOTE YET FOR THEM PARTS!!!! . NOT RUSHIN U BRO.. JUS WONDERIN!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > Heres A Peek Of Wut Im Working On... :uh:
> >
> > Thats why u make the big bucks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey alex did u take any video on saturday?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 4 2008, 09:59 PM~10802024
> *HEY THOMAS U GOT A QUOTE YET FOR THEM PARTS!!!! . NOT RUSHIN U BRO.. JUS WONDERIN!!!
> *


$35 for the hose and $30 for the springs let me know when you are ready holla


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

hey danny do you still want the same style hose that we were talking about for single pump


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 5 2008, 12:07 AM~10802117
> *$35 for the hose and $30 for the springs let me know when you are ready holla
> *


ALREADY SOUNDS GOOD TO ME.. I CALL U FRIDAY THATS WEN I GET PAID AND CUM THRU .. THANKS THOMAS!!! AND THANKS DANNY FOR THA REFERAL BRO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

OH YEAH DANNY ALSO DID U SAY I STILL NEED THE SPRINGS OR ARE U ABLE TO WORK WITH THA ONES I GOT??


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 5 2008, 12:09 AM~10802139
> *hey danny do you still want the same style hose that we were talking about for single pump
> *


Yes Sir.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 4 2008, 10:11 PM~10802151
> *Yes Sir.
> *


orale i will get you the same hoses by this weekend


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 5 2008, 12:04 AM~10802083
> *Hey alex did u take any video on saturday?
> *


Yeah I Took Some AN Lots Of Pics They Just Havent Had A Chance To Download Them... I'll Post Them Up As Soon As I Get A Chance


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 5 2008, 12:10 AM~10802146
> *OH YEAH DANNY ALSO DID U SAY I STILL THE SPRINGS ARE U ABLE TO WORK WITH THA ONES I GOT??
> *


yes we can.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 5 2008, 12:10 AM~10802146
> *OH YEAH DANNY ALSO DID U SAY I STILL NEED THE SPRINGS OR ARE U ABLE TO WORK WITH THA ONES I GOT??
> *


When U Gonna Be Hit Ur Swithes Estrella...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 5 2008, 12:13 AM~10802174
> *Yeah I Took Some AN Lots Of Pics They Just Havent Had A Chance To Download Them... I'll Post Them Up As Soon As I Get A Chance
> *


 CANT WAIT!!!!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 5 2008, 12:13 AM~10802171
> *orale i will get you the same hoses by this weekend
> *


Es todo... I'll pick up when u call.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 5 2008, 12:13 AM~10802174
> *Yeah I Took Some AN Lots Of Pics They Just Havent Had A Chance To Download Them... I'll Post Them Up As Soon As I Get A Chance
> *


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 5 2008, 12:15 AM~10802184
> *When U Gonna Be Hit Ur Swithes Estrella...
> *


 AS SOON AS I GET THIS STIMULUS CHECK .. I THINK AT THA END OF JUNE!!! GETTIN A NICE 600 FOR THA PINCHE GOVERNMENT!!! SO IMA GET HER ALL NICE N DONE.. JUS GOTTA MAKE SURE I CAN TAKE CARE OF DANNY AND THA HOMIES THAT HELPIN!!! SO I WANNA HAVE ENUFF CASH SO IF IM MISSIN NETHING I CAn get iot that day!!.. damn cant wait I ALMOST GOT EVRYTHING BUT THE HOSES AND THE 0 GAUGE WIRING N POWERBALLS THATS ALL IM LACKIN I BELIEV!! :biggrin: :biggrin: SOON ILL BE OUT THERE LIKE U GUYS HITTIN THEM SWITCHES.. 
:angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im down to role to dallas. Some one gotta scoop me up. I dont trust my car in making it. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 5 2008, 12:18 AM~10802209
> *AS SOON AS I GET THIS STIMULUS CHECK .. I THINK AT THA END OF JUNE!!! GETTIN A NICE 600 FOR THA PINCHE GOVERNMENT!!!  SO IMA GET HER ALL NICE N DONE.. JUS GOTTA MAKE SURE I CAN TAKE CARE OF DANNY AND THA HOMIES THAT HELPIN!!! SO I WANNA HAVE ENUFF CASH SO IF IM MISSIN NETHING I CAn get iot that day!!.. damn cant wait I ALMOST GOT EVRYTHING BUT THE HOSES AND THE 0 GAUGE WIRING  N POWERBALLS THATS ALL IM LACKIN I BELIEV!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SOON ILL BE OUT THERE LIKE U GUYS HITTIN THEM SWITCHES..
> :angel:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Goodnite Fellas..... I Got To Get This Stuff Done...


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

it was nice to be able to hang out with all the jente and have a good time the only thing that sucks is the dumb asses that go and fuckin do the burnouts but other than that its cool as hell :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

YEP ME TO CALLIN IT A NITE!!! ILL BE CALLIN U SOON BOTH DANNY AND THOMAS!!! .. JUS WAITIN ON MY MONEY!!!... LIKE TOM CRUISE SAY.." SHOW ME THE MONEY!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 5 2008, 12:25 AM~10802265
> *it was nice to be able to hang out with all the jente and have a good time the only thing that sucks is the dumb asses that go and fuckin do the burnouts but other than that its cool as hell  :thumbsup:
> *


 HAHA RITE WHO WERE THEY?? THEY COME FROM DALLAS OR WAS IT SOME PEEPS FROM FORT WORTH!!??


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 5 2008, 12:25 AM~10802265
> *it was nice to be able to hang out with all the jente and have a good time the only thing that sucks is the dumb asses that go and fuckin do the burnouts but other than that its cool as hell  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wake Up.....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm cruising out to Joe's this sat nite, who from Ft Worth wants to join up with me and caravan down the the I30 to Dallas? I live in Arlington so I'm thinking we can meet up at one of the off ramp in Arlington. The one on Cooper street has a gas station and Burger King we could meet up at. We could meet up at around 8:30-9pm and then all head out together... Show'em how we do do it Tarrant County style.. One big ass caravan coming str8 at you from Ft Worth.. For those that may remember I did a cruise with the people from Dallas and we cruised to Ft Worth, had about 40 cars caravaning down I30 from Dallas. Let's do it in the other direction homies... 
Let me know who's interested in joining me.. 

:biggrin: Homie Stylin posted this up in the DFW thread last night.Thought ya'll might want to read it since showed up out there last saturday. It gets packed out at Joe's Burger. They sell beer there, it's like an old azz Sonic but they let us post up there. I ain't been there in a couple months. I live in Arlington tambien, so I'm down for whatever. Ya'll just let me know which way everyone's heading.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 5 2008, 07:31 AM~10803420
> *I'm cruising out to Joe's this sat nite, who from Ft Worth wants to join up with me and caravan down the the I30 to Dallas? I live in Arlington so I'm thinking we can meet up at one of the off ramp in Arlington. The one on Cooper street has a gas station and Burger King we could meet up at. We could meet up at around 8:30-9pm and then all head out together... Show'em how we do do it Tarrant County style.. One big ass caravan coming str8 at you from Ft Worth.. For those that may remember I did a cruise with the people from Dallas and we cruised to Ft Worth, had about 40 cars caravaning down I30 from Dallas. Let's do it in the other direction homies...
> Let me know who's interested in joining me..
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Loco 61, you ever done any monument signs? I do all kind of signs and always lookin for some one that will rock around a sign.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 5 2008, 07:31 AM~10803420
> *I'm cruising out to Joe's this sat nite, who from Ft Worth wants to join up with me and caravan down the the I30 to Dallas? I live in Arlington so I'm thinking we can meet up at one of the off ramp in Arlington. The one on Cooper street has a gas station and Burger King we could meet up at. We could meet up at around 8:30-9pm and then all head out together... Show'em how we do do it Tarrant County style.. One big ass caravan coming str8 at you from Ft Worth.. For those that may remember I did a cruise with the people from Dallas and we cruised to Ft Worth, had about 40 cars caravaning down I30 from Dallas. Let's do it in the other direction homies...
> Let me know who's interested in joining me..
> 
> ...


Not yet...but soon.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Good Morning and off to bed for me...Hint: I work 3rd shift  

Blanco if you see this dont be calling and waking me up punk!!! :twak: 

you too LoCo!


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2008, 10:20 PM~10802232
> *Im down to role to dallas. Some one gotta scoop me up. I dont trust my car in making it. :biggrin:
> *


you need to git that fixed homie


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 5 2008, 08:42 AM~10803873
> *Good Morning and off to bed for me...Hint: I work 3rd shift
> 
> Blanco if you see this dont be calling and waking me up punk!!! :twak:
> ...


 Hay loco lets call sixty7imp and get him up jk hahaha :roflmao: :buttkick: :roflmao:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 5 2008, 06:31 AM~10803420
> *I'm cruising out to Joe's this sat nite, who from Ft Worth wants to join up with me and caravan down the the I30 to Dallas? I live in Arlington so I'm thinking we can meet up at one of the off ramp in Arlington. The one on Cooper street has a gas station and Burger King we could meet up at. We could meet up at around 8:30-9pm and then all head out together... Show'em how we do do it Tarrant County style.. One big ass caravan coming str8 at you from Ft Worth.. For those that may remember I did a cruise with the people from Dallas and we cruised to Ft Worth, had about 40 cars caravaning down I30 from Dallas. Let's do it in the other direction homies...
> Let me know who's interested in joining me..
> 
> ...


Im down to role to dallas. what up loco u going or what :dunno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 5 2008, 10:22 AM~10804101
> *Hay loco lets call sixty7imp and get him up jk hahaha  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :roflmao:
> *


hey make some tacos for lunch.............. :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 5 2008, 09:25 AM~10804120
> *hey make some tacos for lunch.............. :biggrin:
> *


I got TACOS BURRITOS TOSTADAS WHAT U NEED :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 5 2008, 10:47 AM~10804228
> *I got TACOS BURRITOS TOSTADAS WHAT U NEED :biggrin:
> *



TWO TACOS DE TRIPAS, 1 BURRO DE ASADA W/ THE WORKS* 1 DIET COKE*


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 5 2008, 10:16 AM~10804430
> *TWO TACOS DE TRIPAS, 1 BURRO DE ASADA W/ THE WORKS* 1 DIET COKE*
> *


no fat free budy :nono: or diet coke puro jarrito fanta coca cola no diet


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 5 2008, 11:31 AM~10804524
> *no fat free budy :nono: or diet coke puro jarrito fanta coca cola no diet
> *


 :biggrin: DID THAT CHROME WORK OUT FOR YOU........ :biggrin: 
OR DO YOU NEED HER TO HELP YOU........... :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 4 2008, 07:41 PM~10800023
> *WHATS WRONG COCOA PEARL U SCARED TO GET HOPPED ON. BRING UR CAR SO WE CAN NOSE UP. PULL IT UP SUCKA, NAH IM JUST TRIPPIN HOMIE WHATS GOIN DOWN. HOW U BEEN
> *


I DON'T KNOW HOW TO HOP IT BUT I SURE WILL BURN UP SOME MOTORS TO NOSE UP WITH YOU......... :biggrin: BUT REALLY I TOOK THE SETUP OUT REDOING THE CAR. BEEN DOING PRETTY GOOD AND I SEE THAT YOU HAVE BEEN ALSO........ :thumbsup: 

CONGRATS BRO.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 4 2008, 05:27 PM~10799058
> *  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  see u out there homie!!!
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 5 2008, 12:41 PM~10805012
> *
> *


WHAT UP 2PAC


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 5 2008, 11:36 AM~10804982
> *:biggrin:  DID THAT CHROME WORK OUT FOR YOU........ :biggrin:
> OR DO YOU NEED HER TO HELP YOU........... :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> 
> ...


chrome work good but i sill need her help


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 5 2008, 12:44 PM~10805049
> *chrome work good but i sill need her help
> *


ME TOOOOO


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 5 2008, 12:44 PM~10805048
> *WHAT UP 2PAC
> 
> 
> ...


ahha rite he sho does look like tupac!!! i thought i was trippin at first ...lol!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> I'm cruising out to Joe's this sat nite, ??!!]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

DAMN IT IM DRIVING DOWN TO TEMPLE TX RIGHT NOW AS I TYPE, MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO GO TO THE JUNK YARD TODAY


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 5 2008, 02:00 PM~10805690
> *DAMN IT IM DRIVING DOWN TO TEMPLE TX RIGHT NOW AS I TYPE, MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO GO TO THE JUNK YARD TODAY. HAD TO DELIVER A DEAD BODY
> *


 ewwww .. did u take a pic.. haha thats crazy i cant beleive u can do that but i guess like u say it gets old haha like them peoples and u get use to it!!! be carefull!! one day one of them gonna seem liek they dead and wake up and scare tha fuck outta u!! oooooo :0 :0 
:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 30 2008, 09:10 AM~10769633
> *BUMP
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: So wassup? Anyone wanna roll to Joe's? Shiiiit, I'm in the middle of the metroplex, so it don't matter to me. I'm down either way it goes :around:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up danny !!!! Its my bday and my wifa didnt get me anything  ! Oh well, life as usual. Im gona bring you the welding leads that i told you about on friday wen i get back. So ESTRALLA dont worry about the batt cables there should be enuff thr 4YA!! Well gota get ready 4 work so AL RATO!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 5 2008, 02:27 PM~10805925
> *Whats up danny !!!! Its my bday and my wifa didnt get me anything  ! Oh well, life as usual. Im gona bring you the welding leads that i told you about on friday wen i get back. So ESTRALLA dont worry about the batt cables there should be enuff thr 4YA!! Well gota get ready 4 work so AL RATO!!
> *


HAPPY B-DAY Bro. Thax for the cable..that will help out Starla get juiced :thumbsup: See ya when u get back.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 5 2008, 02:12 PM~10805813
> *    :dunno:  :dunno: So wassup? Anyone wanna roll to Joe's? Shiiiit, I'm in the middle of the metroplex, so it don't matter to me. I'm down either way it goes :around:
> *


I'm down for the ride Were do we meet and what Time


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 5 2008, 02:38 PM~10806007
> *I'm down for the ride Were do we meet and what Time
> *


x2 after 10:30 pm when my girl gets off


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 5 2008, 02:27 PM~10805925
> *Whats up danny !!!! Its my bday and my wifa didnt get me anything  ! Oh well, life as usual. Im gona bring you the welding leads that i told you about on friday wen i get back. So ESTRALLA dont worry about the batt cables there should be enuff thr 4YA!! Well gota get ready 4 work so AL RATO!!
> *



AWWW THNAKS GUYSS THAT ONE DOWN AND ONLY THA POWERBALLS AND HOSE TO GOO .. IM ALMOST THERE YEAHHEEE MUAHZZZ :biggrin:  








HAPPY BDAY MIKE!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

We'll be in Arlington, really in G.P. at Joe Poole lake. We can shoot up to 30 and meet up somewhere round 360 and 30?? It don't matter :dunno: Shit, ya'll more than welcome to come kick it at the lake too, :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 5 2008, 02:38 PM~10806007
> *I'm down for the ride Were do we meet and what Time
> *


 X2 AND YEAH WE GOTTA WAT FOR GERMAINE WIFEY!!! THATS MY GURL !! GOTTA HAVE HER ROLLIN WIT US!! I DOTN WANNA BE THA ONLY RUCA THERE BUT HEY HAHA ITS ALL GOOD!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 5 2008, 02:56 PM~10806113
> *AWWW THNAKS GUYSS THAT ONE DOWN AND ONLY THA POWERBALLS AND HOSE TO GOO .. IM ALMOST THERE YEAHHEEE MUAHZZZ :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 Hey Starla, make sure you bring her to the lake with you if ya'll roll :0 :0


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HAHAH NAHH ILL FIND ME A SEXY MEXICAN CHICK THATS BE DRESS LIKE D THAT .. NHAHA NO OFFENSE BUT I LIKE THEM WEN THEY ARE A LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN HAHAH  LIKE THIS!!









AND I KNOE U KNOE WUZ SUP WIT HER :cheesy: :tongue:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY I KNOW WAT WE CAN DO WELL MET UP AT THA WASH AND SEE WHO ALL DOWN TO DRIVE OUT TO JOES BURGERS AND THEN IF WE ALL DOWN THEN WE CRUZE TO JOES!!! HOWS THAT SOUND??


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 5 2008, 02:57 PM~10806127
> *We'll be in Arlington, really in G.P. at Joe Poole lake. We can shoot up to 30 and meet up somewhere round 360 and 30?? It don't matter :dunno: Shit, ya'll more than welcome to come kick it at the lake too,  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


What side of the lake u-all hang out?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 5 2008, 12:44 PM~10805048
> *WHAT UP 2PAC
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP HOMIE? I SEE THAT I'M MISSING ALL THE FUN........... :tears: 

I SEE THAT EVERYONE IS TALKING ABOUT ROLLIN TO JOE SATURDAY SO I WILL BE ROLLIN OVER THERE INSTEAD TO FORT WORTH.........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 5 2008, 01:45 PM~10805566
> *ahha rite he sho does look like tupac!!! i thought i was trippin at first ...lol!!
> *


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY DANNY I COULDNT REMENER HOW MAN WIRE FITTING DID I NEED TO GET FOR THE ZERO GAUGE WIRES?? SINCE BIIG MIKE AND U HOOKIN ME UP ON THE WIRES I CAN GET THA POWERBALLS THIS WEEK AND HOSE .. SO I COULDNT REMEBER HOW MANY WE COUNTED THAT DAY AND DO I STILL NEED TO GET THA BATTERY LUGS TOO??


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 5 2008, 03:17 PM~10806271
> *HEY DANNY I COULDNT REMENER HOW MAN WIRE FITTING DID I NEED TO GET FOR THE ZERO GAUGE WIRES?? SINCE BIIG MIKE  AND U HOOKIN ME UP ON THE WIRES I CAN GET THA POWERBALLS THIS WEEK AND HOSE .. SO I COULDNT REMEBER HOW MANY WE COUNTED THAT DAY AND DO I STILL NEED TO GET THA BATTERY LUGS TOO??
> *


Don't worry will pick them up over here by my house. It's about 35$. worth of lugs. CAll me.We might just lift your car these saturday.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im driving back to foritos


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 5 2008, 03:29 PM~10806368
> *Don't worry will pick them up over here by my house. It's about 35$. worth of lugs. CAll me.We might just lift your car these saturday.
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> im driving back to foritos
> SUP G :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 5 2008, 03:29 PM~10806368
> *Don't worry will pick them up over here by my house. It's about 35$. worth of lugs. CAll me.We might just lift your car these saturday.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: HAHA DONT PLAY DANNY BOY!!! HA HA .. AM I DREAMIN IS THAT WAT U SAID WAT WAT!! .. OHH MANN!! IM GETTIN ALL WEXCITED .. OKOK ILL CALL U .. U JUS TELL ME WEN!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 5 2008, 03:47 PM~10806517
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  HAHA DONT PLAY DANNY BOY!!! HA HA .. AM I DREAMIN IS THAT WAT U SAID WAT WAT!! .. OHH MANN!! IM GETTIN ALL WEXCITED .. OKOK ILL CALL U .. U JUS TELL ME WEN!!!
> *


Juist talked to Germin he is down to help. Can u be at my place by 9:30-10:00am on saturday.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 5 2008, 04:00 PM~10806600
> *Juist talked to Germin he is down to help. Can u be at my place by 9:30-10:00am on saturday.
> *


 :cheesy: :0 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 


OH MAN OH MAN!!!! OK IM SENDING U A PM!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This saturday Im kicken it in Foros. No dallas for me not yet...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 04:31 PM~10808078
> *This saturday Im kicken it in Foros. No dallas for me not yet...
> *


U MUST B hno:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

hey juan u still want that rack.. if soo holla at me friday 817-420-4994 .. cuz i can use wat eva money i can get ... u heard danny liftin me up n gettin me juice saturday!!! yeahhh BUT HOLLA!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 5 2008, 07:40 PM~10808124
> *U MUST B  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 5 2008, 03:07 PM~10806189
> *What side of the lake u-all hang out?
> *


Lynn Creek Park homie  Ya'll more than welcome


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Jun 5 2008, 07:40 PM~10808124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 sho


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 5 2008, 03:47 PM~10806517
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  HAHA DONT PLAY DANNY BOY!!! HA HA .. AM I DREAMIN IS THAT WAT U SAID WAT WAT!! .. OHH MANN!! IM GETTIN ALL WEXCITED .. OKOK ILL CALL U .. U JUS TELL ME WEN!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 5 2008, 02:04 PM~10805723
> *ewwww .. did u take a pic.. haha thats crazy i cant beleive u can do that but i guess like u say it gets old haha like them peoples and u get use to it!!! be carefull!! one day one of them gonna seem liek they dead and wake up and scare tha fuck outta u!! oooooo :0  :0
> :0
> *


i forgot to type that i was only playing about the DeaD OnE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here The Pics From Last Saturday..



click on it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bump


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 6 2008, 02:22 AM~10811048
> *Here The Pics From Last Saturday..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 5 2008, 07:58 PM~10808258
> *Lynn Creek Park homie  Ya'll more than welcome
> *


Thanx, Might roll by if we finish Estrellas car early. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice pics Alex, Thanx for posting them.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 6 2008, 04:57 PM~10814731
> *Nice pics Alex, Thanx for posting them.
> *



X2


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 6 2008, 04:52 PM~10814694
> *Thanx,  Might roll by if we finish Estrellas car early. :thumbsup:
> *



:cheesy:  :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :tongue: :werd: 

yes sirr cant wait!! COMIN SOON ..MZ JUICE BOX!!!! ITS ON AND POPPIN HOMIES!!

THANKS ONCE AGAIN TO G AND EL PINTOR AND WHOEVA ELSE HELPIN ME OUT !!MUAHZZZ


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

DANNY IS COOL AS HELL MAN.. THE BADDEST PEEP I HAVE EVER MET


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 6 2008, 06:43 PM~10815304
> *DANNY IS COOL AS HELL MAN.. THE BADDEST PEEP I HAVE EVER MET
> *


 x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 6 2008, 04:57 PM~10814731
> *Nice pics Alex, Thanx for posting them.
> *


No Problem Homies..... I Need A New Camera Tho


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

heres some of us chillin tonight at tha wash and germaine hittin them switches.. estrella comin soon ahha!!































































CANT WAIT TILL TOMMOROW!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY DANNY!!! WUZ SUPP .. U SUPPOSE BE GETTIN UR REST FOR TOMMOROW HAHAH.. JUS KIDDIN!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanx for the nice word Homies, glad i could be of help :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 6 2008, 11:54 PM~10816855
> *HEY DANNY!!! WUZ SUPP .. U SUPPOSE BE GETTIN UR REST FOR TOMMOROW HAHAH.. JUS KIDDIN!!!
> *


2 late for rest... alredy drunk!! I see u all posting up side 2 side y todo :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 7 2008, 12:04 AM~10816931
> *2 late for rest... alredy drunk!! I see u  all posting up side 2 side y todo :biggrin:
> *


alreadyy tu sabes we was drinkin tambien .. jus so happen we all showed up to was wit our rides art tha car wash .. hehe and i bought some drinkthy drinky hope germaine aint all hungover tha in tha mornig.. y tu tambien danny all drunk n still up!! now im goin to bed and wake up feelin like its brand new day cuz why cuz ima be jus like grermaine n danny posted up switch happy yeahheee yeahee.!! :cheesy:


----------



## shrimpscampi (Mar 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2008, 01:54 PM~10814319
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Me likey...I like the left one the best :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrimpscampi_@Jun 7 2008, 03:39 AM~10817725
> *Me likey...I like the left one the best :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whos All Rollin To D Town Tonight? Wut Time Do They Close That Spot???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

They close at 2 homie, and we r rollin from Arlington.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup Gente!!! I lookin 4 a front bumper 4 an 84 monte. If any1 knows where 1 is thats n good shape let me no. Thanx! AL Rato!!!! 


ESTRELLA, good 2 hear yo switches r gettin put on today! Ill check them out at the wash next saturday


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Danny.... whiich 1 should I get????


http://frame.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayIS...ll?CompareItems


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2008, 12:41 PM~10818713
> *Whos All Rollin To D Town Tonight?  Wut Time Do They Close That Spot???
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2008, 05:01 PM~10808273
> ******* from THE ROCK  aint never scared.   :biggrin:
> 
> *


*U ALREADY KNOW*


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Whos All Rollin To D Town Tonight? :dunno:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 7 2008, 03:58 PM~10820163
> *Whos All Rollin To D Town Tonight? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: IM NOT HAVE 2 PARTIES TO GO TO


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

which one is it homies D-town or Funktown someone let me know :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

damnn we jus got finish juocing my ride a thanks to danny and germaine!! .. i apprecaite all tha hard work!! lovin my switches heres a few pics of how it went down!!














































:cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 8 2008, 07:12 AM~10822427
> *damnn we  jus got finish juocing my ride a thanks to danny and germaine!! .. i apprecaite all tha hard work!! lovin my switches heres a few pics of how it went down!!
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

VENOM65 
:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

heres the video of its moves  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Ksv-4Zu00


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

my shit broke by the way going down 35 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 








had to get a fuckin flat bed to take it home


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 8 2008, 03:39 PM~10824029
> * heres the video of its moves
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-Ksv-4Zu00
> *


now she needs to work on the body


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn bro. sorry to here that.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 8 2008, 05:01 PM~10824302
> *now she needs to work on the body
> *



:yessad: :yessad: yepp someone hit tha side of my shit and ran off!! while it was parked at work!!! fuckin A .. but body work is next in line!!! . 

:0 SORRY GERMAINE BOUT UR G RIDE!!! BUT I KNOE SHELL BE UP AND RUNNING BY NEXT WEEK!!!
:uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

FUCK YEAH IT BE READY NEXT WEEK


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 8 2008, 09:12 AM~10822427
> *damnn we  jus got finish juocing my ride a thanks to danny and germaine!! .. i apprecaite all tha hard work!! lovin my switches heres a few pics of how it went down!!
> 
> 
> ...



congrats on tha switches! :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

THANKS!! IM TOO HAPPY!!! I TELL U I JUS CANT EXPRESS HOW MUCH GRATITUDE I HAVE FOR DANNY AND GERMAINE!! THEY EVEN LET ME GET DOWN AND DIRTY WITH THEM SO I PUT IN SOME ELBOW GREASE WORK TOO BUT MUCH PROPS!!! BE SEEING YALL SOON AT THA CAR WASH!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 7 2008, 02:24 PM~10819183
> *Wassup Gente!!! I lookin 4 a front bumper 4 an 84 monte. If any1 knows where 1 is thats n good shape let me no. Thanx! AL Rato!!!!
> ESTRELLA, good 2 hear yo switches r gettin put on today! Ill check them out at the wash next saturday
> *


 HEY MIKE THANKS FOR HOOKIN US UP ON THA SUPPLY DIDNT THINK WE GET DONE FOR THE DAY!! BUT U CAME TO THE RESCUE!!!! WE FINALLY FINISHED AT 5AM!! HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Congats On Tha Switches ESTRELLA420LUV ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 8 2008, 03:42 PM~10824048
> *my shit broke by the way going down 35  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


Your Going To Need A Slip Yoke ... Big Rich Sells Them He'll Hook It Up


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2008, 08:01 PM~10825131
> *Your Going To Need A Slip Yoke ... Big Rich Sells Them He'll Hook It Up
> *


hey alex you think imma need a new rear end?? that shyt caught on fire it was so hot.. now the car wont move forward its like it got stuck in park.... i dont know if imma need to replace the whole rear end or just the gears and all that shyt... any comments??? i think the car goes up too high.. i might cut the springs on the back if not imma need a slip yoke..


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 8 2008, 08:58 PM~10825481
> *hey alex you think imma need a new rear end?? that shyt caught on fire it was so hot.. now the car wont move forward its like it got stuck in park.... i dont know if imma need to replace the whole rear end or just the gears and all that shyt... any comments??? i think the car goes up too high.. i might cut the springs on the back if not imma need a slip yoke..
> *


DAMN ITS SO SAID UR BABY BROKE DOWN.. I LOVE SEENIN IT AROUND I KNOE IT SUCK CUZ U CANT DRIVE IT WEN UR USE TO DRIVIN IT EVERYDAY ALMOST!!!
:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 8 2008, 08:58 PM~10825481
> *hey alex you think imma need a new rear end?? that shyt caught on fire it was so hot.. now the car wont move forward its like it got stuck in park.... i dont know if imma need to replace the whole rear end or just the gears and all that shyt... any comments??? i think the car goes up too high.. i might cut the springs on the back if not imma need a slip yoke..
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 8 2008, 08:58 PM~10825481
> *hey alex you think imma need a new rear end?? that shyt caught on fire it was so hot.. now the car wont move forward its like it got stuck in park.... i dont know if imma need to replace the whole rear end or just the gears and all that shyt... any comments??? i think the car goes up too high.. i might cut the springs on the back if not imma need a slip yoke..
> *


My Suggestion Would Be To Replace The Whole Axle Who Know What Else Got Bent, Grind Or Twisted In There... There Around 100 Bucks Or Less At The Wrecking Yard.... N Yeah If you Dont Wont To Get A Slip Yoke Ur Gonna Need To Go W/ Shorter Cylinders Or Cut The Springs.....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jun 9 2008, 01:56 AM~10827899-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Theres a guy in fort worth with a reinforced cutlass rearend for sale ... 
his name is Robert aka LAWDOG... hit him up, he use to have alot of cutlass parts 
[email protected]


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jun 9 2008, 08:01 AM~10828411
> *
> *


thanks homies ill email him see what happens


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 8 2008, 09:12 AM~10822427
> *damnn we  jus got finish juocing my ride a thanks to danny and germaine!! .. i apprecaite all tha hard work!! lovin my switches heres a few pics of how it went down!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 8 2008, 06:58 PM~10825481
> *hey alex you think imma need a new rear end?? that shyt caught on fire it was so hot.. now the car wont move forward its like it got stuck in park.... i dont know if imma need to replace the whole rear end or just the gears and all that shyt... any comments??? i think the car goes up too high.. i might cut the springs on the back if not imma need a slip yoke..
> *


all you need is another rear end looks like you didnt have any oil in the rear end its not because of the back getting to high if you need any help get my number from elpintor laters


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 4 2008, 08:11 PM~10801183
> *I'm cruising out to Joe's this sat nite, who from Ft Worth wants to join up with me and caravan down the the I30 to Dallas? I live in Arlington so I'm thinking we can meet up at one of the off ramp in Arlington. The one on Cooper street has a gas station and Burger King we could meet up at. We could meet up at around 8:30-9pm and then all head out together... Show'em how we do do it Tarrant County style.. One big ass caravan coming str8 at you from Ft Worth.. For those that may remember I did a cruise with the people from Dallas and we cruised to Ft Worth, had about 40 cars caravaning down I30 from Dallas. Let's do it in the other direction homies...
> Let me know who's interested in joining me..
> *


*Did anyone go ???*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 9 2008, 11:01 AM~10829217
> *Did anyone go ???
> *


I was there from about 9:30 - 11:00. It was cool, alot of rides came thru, some posted up. It wasn't packed, atleast not when I was there. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Jun 9 2008, 11:01 AM~10829217-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was there in my 63 from about 10:20 to 11:45....
I saw a few lowlows but not much.... use to get packed up with lowrides


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Getting my inspection sticker this week. soo Ill be back out there doing my thing.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2008, 12:36 PM~10829903
> *Getting my inspection sticker this week. soo Ill be back out there doing my thing.
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: .. ALREADY !!! NOW U CAN ROLL WIT THA BIG DAWG HOMIE!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

But U Dont Need That Blue Carrier Support Thats For X Frame Impalas


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

I cant say it enough about danny and jermain. They truly display what true lowriding is about . Spending their own personal time to get somebody's ride on the street and not not trying to kill you on price and attitude like some of the shops around the city do . Anything you two ever need just give me a call I will be there !


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 9 2008, 10:58 AM~10829205
> *all you need is another rear end looks like you didnt have any oil in the rear end its not because of the back getting to high if you need any help get my number from elpintor laters
> *


 thanks bro.. ill try to get the rear end till thursday on my day off hopefully..i dont think imma need that slip yoke alex although it looks fukin kool as hell man .. i think it got fuked up becuase of the 3 wheels.. i will let the back all the way up and then roll it.. and then dump it.. i think , i dont know...  but if i need any help or advice i will definetly hit u up


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Jun 9 2008, 09:27 PM~10833616
> *I cant say it enough about danny and jermain. They truly display what true  lowriding is about . Spending their own personal time to get somebody's ride on the street and not not trying to kill you on price and attitude  like  some of the shops around the city do . Anything you two ever need just give me a call I will be there !
> *


  .. thanks tony..,.im down to help anyone with whatever if i can..danny is the shyt


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

IM GLAD I DIDNT GO TO JOES BURGERS.. MY SHYT WOULD OF BROKE DOWN ON 30 AND SHYT :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 9 2008, 10:43 PM~10834418
> *IM GLAD I DIDNT GO TO JOES BURGERS.. MY SHYT WOULD OF BROKE DOWN ON 30 AND SHYT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :yessad: hno:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Jun 9 2008, 09:27 PM~10833616
> *I cant say it enough about danny and jermain. They X1000 ON THAT *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 9 2008, 10:39 PM~10834355
> * .. thanks tony..,.im down to help anyone with whatever if i can.*


 :thumbsup: X2


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 9 2008, 10:36 AM~10829903
> *Getting my inspection sticker this week. soo Ill be back out there doing my thing.
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*WELL HOMIES I'M BACK FROM CALI.. SEEING MY BOY RETURN FROM IRAQ AND CHILLN WITH THE HOMIES IN LA.. HITTING A FEW SHOW OUT THERE SO HERE ARE SOME PIX...... TOPCOP TECHNIQUES REPPIN IN FTW..*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Leonard Those Are Some Sweet Ride Out There In Cali... Welcome Homie...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 10 2008, 10:01 AM~10837153
> *WELL HOMIES I'M BACK FROM CALI.. SEEING MY BOY RETURN FROM IRAQ AND CHILLN WITH THE HOMIES IN LA.. HITTING A FEW SHOW OUT THERE SO HERE ARE SOME PIX......  TOPCOP TECHNIQUES REPPIN IN FTW..
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GREAT pics homie, look like you had a GREAT TIME!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2008, 08:18 AM~10837234
> *Leonard Those Are Some Sweet Ride Out There In Cali... Welcome Homie...
> *


Thanks Homie !!!! there are some sweet rides out there in cali.... I wish I could of stayed longer dam time flys by fast !!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

TTT :cheesy: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives+May 21 2008, 06:32 AM~10703056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ya'll kick it at the car wash on fridays tambien or just saturday? I'm gonna go check out that boxing in Sundance Square on friday. Wassup have any of you been to that shit before?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 11 2008, 09:00 AM~10844788
> *Ya'll kick it at the car wash on fridays tambien or just saturday? I'm gonna go check out that boxing in Sundance Square on friday. Wassup have any of you been to that shit before?
> *


It Get Pretty Good.. I Might Be At Sundance...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 11 2008, 09:00 AM~10844788
> *Ya'll kick it at the car wash on fridays tambien or just saturday?
> *


 i liketo go out there sometimes and sometimes theres a few of us there startin off the weekend so hey hey!!:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Oscar De La Hoya's Fight Night at Sundance Square under the stars returns on Friday evening, June 13 and will feature a main event between David Lopez (34-12, 22 KOs) and Michael Walker (18-0-2, 12 KOs) on KSTR/Channel 49 (Spanish). The undercard will feature two local attractions in Vanessa Juarez (8-0, two KOs) and former Texas State Golden Gloves champion Chap Huggins, who is making his pro debut. Look for all the action to take place on the Chisholm Trail Parking Lot at 4th and Main streets. 

Tickets go on sale Friday, May 9. Costs are $100 VIP, which includes a reception before the fight at City Streets, $35 reserved and $20 general admission. Tickets are available at Central Ticket office in Fort Worth. For more information, call 817-335-9000 or visit www.centralticketoffice.com. 

Fight Card:
David Lopez vs. Michael Walker
Rock Allen vs. Ramon Duran
Vanessa Juarez vs. Brooke Dierdorff
Daniel Jacobs vs. Leo Perez
Chapp Huggins vs. Diego Mireles
Jermell Charlo vs. Dwayne Jones
Joey Dunmoodie vs. Valentino Jalomo


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

is anybody selling a ls monte carlo in funky town


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jun 11 2008, 03:46 PM~10847526
> *is anybody selling a ls monte carlo in funky town
> *


 PM SENT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*VANESSA JUAREZ 

Weight Class: 119 Pounds
Hometown: Fort Worth, Texas
Born: July 16,1988 in Seguin, Texas 
Height: 5-3
Lives and trains in: Ft. Worth, TX
Coach: Paul Juarez
Club: Ft. Worth Boxing Club
High School: Castleberry High School
Began boxing: 1997
Other sports played in high school or college: softball 
2005 
U.S. Championships: dec. Jiliana Ibarra, 11-4, in quarterfinals; stopped Hannah Gaillard, RSCO-3, in semifinals; dec. Nicole Silveira, 13-13 (64-48) finals for 1st.*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jun 11 2008, 03:46 PM~10847526
> *is anybody selling a ls monte carlo in funky town
> *


http://dallas.craigslist.org/car/714175989.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 11 2008, 04:25 PM~10847782
> *VANESSA JUAREZ
> 
> Weight Class: 119 Pounds
> ...


Her Pops Use to Train My Oldest Son In Riverside


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

bump!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ESTRELLA420LUV, streetlife


oh shit i see streetlife.. cumin thru .. wuz sup wit it.. :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup peeps


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Need some help homies. Who got the best deals on hydraulic parts in Foros? I need a couple cylinders :dunno: I wanna pick em up 2night. Thanx 4 any help :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 12 2008, 09:12 AM~10853751
> *Need some help homies. Who got the best deals on hydraulic parts in Foros? I need a couple cylinders  :dunno: I wanna pick em up 2night. Thanx 4 any help :thumbsup:
> *


A&M got that


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 12 2008, 11:11 AM~10854058
> *A&M got that
> *


yOU GOT THEIR NUMBER HOMIE? AND THANX 4 THA RESPONSE :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 12 2008, 10:28 AM~10854174
> *yOU GOT THEIR NUMBER HOMIE? AND THANX 4 THA RESPONSE :biggrin:
> *


817 923 7609 talk to Aurelio :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

NO ANSWER, BUT I'LL TRY BACK THANX HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 12 2008, 10:50 AM~10854326
> *NO ANSWER, BUT I'LL TRY BACK THANX HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 12 2008, 10:50 AM~10854326
> *NO ANSWER, BUT I'LL TRY BACK THANX HOMIE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


AM customs 3409 S.Grove fort worth tx 76110
LOW LIFE hydraulics distributer
custom paint,audio,video,interior
"ONE CALL WE DO IT ALL! " 817 923 7609


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 12 2008, 12:28 PM~10854631
> *AM customs 3409 S.Grove fort worth tx 76110
> LOW LIFE hydraulics distributer
> custom paint,audio,video,interior
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 12 2008, 12:28 PM~10854631
> *AM customs 3409 S.Grove fort worth tx 76110
> LOW LIFE hydraulics distributer
> custom paint,audio,video,interior
> ...


 :0 

X 10000

Sup Blanco.??


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Who's blanco??? :dunno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 12 2008, 02:09 PM~10855449
> *Who's blanco??? :dunno:
> *


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 12 2008, 02:22 PM~10855555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 12 2008, 12:22 PM~10855555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Click The Link *

TECHNIQUES CC 3RD ANNUAL VFW BENEFIT CAR SHOW, ARLINGTON TX. ~Veterans of Foreign Wars~


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2008, 03:01 PM~10848050
> *Her Pops Use to Train My Oldest Son In Riverside
> *


 Small World Homie !!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 12 2008, 02:22 PM~10855555
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yea thats him


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 12 2008, 12:28 PM~10854631
> *AM customs 3409 S.Grove fort worth tx 76110
> LOW LIFE hydraulics distributer
> custom paint,audio,video,interior
> ...



Geico has the lizard spokes man and A&M gots Blanco... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 12 2008, 12:28 PM~10854631
> *AM customs 3409 S.Grove fort worth tx 76110
> LOW LIFE hydraulics distributer
> custom paint,audio,video,interior
> ...


I never got an answer from them :dunno: :dunno: Went to Art's and got 2- 10" chrome cylinders for $110 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 12 2008, 12:28 PM~10854631
> *AM customs 3409 S.Grove fort worth tx 76110
> LOW LIFE hydraulics distributer
> custom paint,audio,video,interior
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*TTMFT*


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 12 2008, 06:56 PM~10857578
> *I never got an answer from them :dunno:  :dunno: Went to Art's and got 2- 10" chrome cylinders  for $110 :biggrin:
> *



if you needanything else hit him up on his cell 8175328013 were in and out all day long.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 12 2008, 09:36 PM~10858665
> *TTMFT
> *


HEY GERMAINE HOW UR RIDE COMIN ALONG SHE GONNA BE READY SAT NITE!! :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jun 12 2008, 09:51 PM~10858808
> *if you needanything else hit him up on his cell  8175328013  were in and out all day long.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I got you homie, heard nothin but good things!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i bought the rear end today so now i gonna put that bitch in.. and reweld the powerball to the new axle and i think thats it.. hopefully it will be ready.. gonna work on it till saturday when my bro is off


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 12 2008, 10:05 PM~10858940
> *i bought the rear end today so now i gonna put that bitch in.. and reweld the powerball to the new axle and i think thats it.. hopefully it will be ready.. gonna work on it till saturday when my bro is off
> *


 WELL U KNOE IF U NEED NE HELP JUS HOLLA AT ME .. IVE WANTED TO SE HOW A REAR ENDS GONNA BE PUT IN!! U GOT THA DIGITS HIT ME UP!!! I COULD US E SOME OF UR TOOL SO I CAN TAKE OFF MY CYLINDER SO I CAN GET A O RING FOR THA BITCH GHAHAH :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 12 2008, 10:04 PM~10858933
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I got you homie, heard nothin but good things!
> *


ALL GROWN UP coming out of A&M CUSTOMS be on the look out nothing but quality.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 12 2008, 01:22 PM~10855555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look who's here to save the day!








and his friend!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 12 2008, 10:23 PM~10859098
> *Look who's here to save the day!
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:








thats loco 61 :cheesy:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 12 2008, 10:23 PM~10859098
> *Look who's here to save the day!
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Blanco u came out swinging boy. :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 12 2008, 09:26 PM~10859125
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


na thats sixty7imp 
:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 12 2008, 10:29 PM~10859144
> *na thats sixty7imp
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 








:biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: , teal62impala, Texas Massacre, VENOM65, Blanco

fellas rolling out Saturday?


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

SUP DANNY!!!! HOW U BEEN!! EVERYTHING STILL COO ON MY G RIDE .. STILL HAVENT GOTTIN TO GET OUT MY CYLINDERS YET BUT WAITIN TILL IM OFF FOR THA WEEKEND!!!  :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

IM OUT GOING TO CLUB CHROME................GOOD NIGHT!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 12 2008, 09:34 PM~10859181
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: , teal62impala, Texas Massacre, VENOM65
> 
> ...


Yes sir I will
Was up Elpintor


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2008, 01:15 PM~10847321
> *Oscar De La Hoya's Fight Night at Sundance Square under the stars returns on Friday evening, June 13 and will feature a main event between David Lopez (34-12, 22 KOs) and Michael Walker (18-0-2, 12 KOs) on KSTR/Channel 49 (Spanish).  The undercard will feature two local attractions in Vanessa Juarez (8-0, two KOs) and former Texas State Golden Gloves champion Chap Huggins, who is making his pro debut.  Look for all the action to take place on the Chisholm Trail Parking Lot at 4th and Main streets.
> 
> Tickets go on sale Friday, May 9.  Costs are $100 VIP, which includes a reception before the fight at City Streets, $35 reserved and $20 general admission.  Tickets are available at Central Ticket office in Fort Worth.  For more information, call 817-335-9000 or visit www.centralticketoffice.com.
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 12 2008, 10:35 PM~10859186
> *SUP DANNY!!!! HOW U BEEN!! EVERYTHING STILL COO ON MY G RIDE .. STILL HAVENT GOTTIN TO GET OUT MY CYLINDERS YET BUT WAITIN TILL IM OFF FOR THA WEEKEND!!!   :cheesy:
> *


All good here. Make sure your cylinder cap is thight. I forgot to check, my bad.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 12 2008, 10:36 PM~10859202
> *Yes sir I will
> Was up Elpintor
> *


Noting trying to kill some beer. :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 12 2008, 10:38 PM~10859214
> *All good here. Make sure your cylinder cap is thight. I forgot to check, my bad.
> *


 YEAH I THINK THA CAPS TIGHT I JUS SEE IT LEAKIN FROM BOTTOM OF THE CYLINDER NOT FROM THE TOP!!  BUT WEN I GET TO LOOK BETTER ILL MAKE SURE .. WERE CAN I GET MY O RING FROM MY STEP DAD SAID HARBOR FRIEGHTS BUT I THINK I CAN GET THEM FROM A AUTO PARTS QUE NO??!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 12 2008, 09:40 PM~10859225
> *Noting trying to kill some beer. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 12 2008, 10:40 PM~10859225
> *Noting trying to kill some beer. :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 12 2008, 10:40 PM~10859232
> *YEAH I THINK THA CAPS TIGHT I JUS SEE IT LEAKIN FROM BOTTOM OF THE CYLINDER NOT FROM THE TOP!!   BUT WEN I GET TO LOOK BETTER ILL MAKE SURE .. WERE CAN I GET MY O RING FROM MY STEP DAD SAID HARBOR FRIEGHTS BUT I THINK I CAN GET THEM FROM A AUTO PARTS QUE NO??!
> *


Go to Aurelio. At AM customs 3409 S.Grove fort worth tx 76110. 9$ I think.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: THANKS . I SHOULD OF KNOWN THAT!!!...DAMNNN CANT WAIT TILL SAT NITE!!!! HOPE ITS A GOOD TURN OUT!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: FUCK the Lakers!!!! Yea, I will be out there saturday FO-SHO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 12 2008, 10:47 PM~10859297
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup: THANKS . I SHOULD OF KNOWN THAT!!!...DAMNNN CANT WAIT TILL SAT NITE!!!! HOPE ITS A GOOD TURN OUT!!!!
> *


CHARGE YOUR BATTERIES!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 12 2008, 10:56 PM~10859391
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: FUCK the Lakers!!!! Yea, I will be out there saturday FO-SHO!!  :biggrin:
> *


C-u there Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Lookin forward to meeting you homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 12 2008, 11:02 PM~10859450
> *Lookin forward to meeting you homie :thumbsup:
> *


Me 2, What u going 2 roll out with?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

IF everything goes okay then my 79. but if not I will roll the 02 :biggrin: might give you a call tommorow for some help homie :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 12 2008, 11:09 PM~10859523
> *IF everything goes okay then my 79. but if not I will roll the 02 :biggrin: might give you a call tommorow for some help homie :biggrin:
> *


Cool I'll be here all day.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ill be at the wash saturday


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 12 2008, 10:58 PM~10859413
> *CHARGE YOUR BATTERIES!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: UMM U THINK THYE NEED CHARGIN ALREADY.. MANNN I HOPE NOT MIGHT HAVE TO CUM THERE AND CHARGE MY BATTERIES AT UR CASA HAHAHAHA .. NAH MAYBE BUT ILL SEE IF MY TIOS CHARGER READY.. !!! GOTTA GET ME A GAHRGER GRRR


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

OH YEAH HOW LONG DOES EACH BETTERIY NEED TO CHARGER MY TIO HAS A ONE CHARGER BATTERY I THINK !!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 12 2008, 11:22 PM~10859657
> *ill be at the wash saturday
> *


Roll Call Time. Juangotti, Sup homie.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Something came up, I can't make it saturday. Sorry


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 12 2008, 02:02 PM~10855849
> *Click The Link
> 
> TECHNIQUES CC 3RD ANNUAL VFW BENEFIT CAR SHOW, ARLINGTON TX. ~Veterans of Foreign Wars~
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

whats up FORT WORTH :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

whats up loco sixty7imp :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Sup....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2008, 11:52 AM~10862570
> *Sup Sup....
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 13 2008, 09:02 AM~10861676
> *whats up FORT WORTH  :wave:
> *











:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up everybody :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 12 2008, 10:24 PM~10859694
> *OH YEAH HOW LONG DOES EACH BETTERIY NEED TO CHARGER MY TIO HAS A ONE CHARGER BATTERY I THINK !!
> *


About an hour too an hour and half a piece


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sup sup texasgoldplater


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*ROLL CALL WHOSE ALL IN TO GO POST UP AT THE WASH???? 
IM IN* (if i finish my car)


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 13 2008, 12:26 PM~10863194
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whats up with it


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 14 2008, 12:28 PM~10868802
> *whats up with it
> *


HOOK IT UP TO THE M/C SALE SOME TACOS AT THA CURZ SPOT :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 14 2008, 12:20 PM~10868781
> *ROLL CALL WHOSE ALL IN TO GO POST UP AT THE WASH????
> IM IN (if i finish my car)
> *


I'LL BE OUT THERE, BUT WANT TO KNOW THE BEST WAY TO GET THERE. I LIVE IN SOUTH ARLINGTON OFF 20 :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 14 2008, 03:24 PM~10869627
> *I'LL BE OUT THERE, BUT WANT TO KNOW THE BEST WAY TO GET THERE. I LIVE IN SOUTH ARLINGTON OFF 20 :biggrin:
> *


Sup Oso, Take 20 west to 35W. Take 35W north to Seminary Dr. Take Seminary Dr west To Hemphill St. Take Hemphill north for a few blocks. The wash is to your left intersection of Butler & Hemphill :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 14 2008, 03:46 PM~10869725
> *Sup  Oso, Take 20 west to 35W. Take 35W north to Seminary Dr. Take Seminary Dr west To Hemphill St. Take Hemphill north for a few blocks. The wash is to your left intersection of Butler & Hemphill :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx homie :thumbsup: You gonna be out there or you still got something else you gotta take care of?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 14 2008, 03:24 PM~10869627
> *I'LL BE OUT THERE, BUT WANT TO KNOW THE BEST WAY TO GET THERE. I LIVE IN SOUTH ARLINGTON OFF 20 :biggrin:
> *



Take 20 west to fort worth and then it merge to 820 west. go all the way past the college TCC and you gonna pass nichols ford. on the right. Two miles later you'll see the I-35 sing and go North...go up to and exit Seminary and turn left go till you hit hemphill St and turn right, theres a check cash place in the corner...After that go stright for about 3 or 4 lights and its on the left on the corner of butler.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

YEAHH I HAVENT GOTTN TO CHARGE MY BATTERIES BEEN BUSY JUS GOT HOME!!! BUT IMA TRY N MAKE IT!!AND IF I DONT I WONT BE JUICED .. HAD TO MUCHSHIT TO DO THIS WEEKEND!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

I rolled last night arouond 10:30 and no one was there . I hate I missed street life at the hooters carshow *dam *. I will be sure to catch the next one !


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Jun 15 2008, 08:00 AM~10872495
> *I rolled last night arouond 10:30 and no one was there . I hate I missed street life at the hooters carshow *dam *. I will be sure to catch the next one !
> *


 YEAH EVERYONE DIDNT GET THERE TILL AFTER 11PM THERE WASNT MUCH BUT SOME.. THE USUAL SUSPECTS AHHA.. AND I HEAR HEMPHILL STREET CAR WASH WILL BE IN LA ESTRELLA NEWSPAPER FETURE OUR OWN STREETLIFE CC..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i didnt even know there was a car show at hooters... DARN!!!!! hahahah  next saturday street life picnic will be poppin.. cant wait for it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 15 2008, 02:30 PM~10874031
> * i didnt even know there was a car show at hooters... DARN!!!!! hahahah  next saturday street life picnic will be poppin.. cant wait for it
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Wasnt able to go. Ill be at the picnic though. I got a new tat last night. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 15 2008, 08:58 PM~10875726
> *Wasnt able to go. Ill be at the picnic though. I got a new tat last night. :biggrin:
> *


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 15 2008, 05:58 PM~10875726
> *Wasnt able to go. Ill be at the picnic though. I got a new tat last night. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 15 2008, 09:04 PM~10875758
> *pics? :biggrin:
> *


sam ole mecicvan shit. Olle show yall this weekend. But dont tll to many people. I aint got a license for these guns! :biggrin: 


and you know this ricky


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 15 2008, 06:20 PM~10875860
> *
> and you know this ricky
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 15 2008, 09:20 PM~10875860
> *sam ole mecicvan shit. Olle show yall this weekend. But dont tll to many people. I aint got a license for these guns! :biggrin:
> and you know this ricky
> *


 :nono:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ft Worth peep's. Leonard and me (Homie Styln) our throwing an ol'skool summer time lowrider dance.. So after the Street Life picnic put on your party clothes and lace up your dance'n shoes and head on over to the Hottest event in town Homies...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 15 2008, 09:52 PM~10876063
> *Ft Worth peep's. Leonard and me (Homie Styln) our throwing an ol'skool summer time lowrider dance.. So after the Street Life picnic put on your party clothes and lace up your  dance'n shoes and head on over to the Hottest event in town Homies...
> 
> *


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 13 2008, 05:35 AM~10642627
> * Check out our thread for this party.. it going to be great !!!!
> 
> SUMMER TIME MELTDOWN PARTY DFW, ARLINGTON TX 21 JUNE 2008
> *


_I know that there is allot of things going on this weekend.... if you can get to this party relax from the heat this coming weekend cuz is going to be another hot one, stay cool and enjoy a night with the Homies... at the VFW supporting the troops, everything these Homies do is for them and bringing together the lowrider community within the ULA... and all the solo riders... so come join them fro a night of fun !!!!_


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Jun 15 2008, 09:41 PM~10876015
> *:nono:
> *


hahahaha dont hate


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 15 2008, 08:52 PM~10876063
> *Ft Worth peep's. Leonard and me (Homie Styln) our throwing an ol'skool summer time lowrider dance.. So after the Street Life picnic put on your party clothes and lace up your  dance'n shoes and head on over to the Hottest event in town Homies...
> 
> *





========================================
From the 360 fwy Exit Abrams: go east toward GP..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Some of us will be at the Meltdown. :biggrin: So who all from Foros is going? :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :around: :around:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 17 2008, 04:51 PM~10890214
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :around:  :around:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 17 2008, 07:38 PM~10891436
> *:nosad:
> *


 :no:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

My son's first year in football is fixing to get started. This saturday from 10:00am - 3:00pm his team, the North Arlington Trojans (5 and 6 yrs old)is having a car wash at Arby's on Collins St. a lil north of Randol Mill rd. in Arlington. So, if you are around the area and want to get shined up, come support these kids. My son just turned 5 and already talikin bout he wants to play for them COWBOYS!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

This is for the kids so ya'll come out and show some love!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*TTMFT*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bad news guys. The muffler dropped on the cutty. Gotta go get it all patched up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

owned


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

owned again


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

pinche layitlowned


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

I have a set of used 14x7 CENTER GOLD STAMPED DAYTONS (not chinas) with the 2 wing knock-off, adapters and hammer. Rims are in good shape NO curb checks, gold still nice on the rims and the tires(185/75/14) with 2in white wall have plenty of tread on them. I have not uploaded any pics of them yet, but anyone interested send me a PM.


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Jun 18 2008, 01:56 AM~10894963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 21 2008, 07:11 AM~10702989
> *Hope to have all homies from the ULA come join me at this party. So let's go get our Groove on...
> 
> *


 

_Homies... ME and John are putting on this summer time meltdown, So come out if you not going to WACO, Victory Outreach car show, or for that fact any other event.. come on out to support the troops at the VFW... as you all may know I spent over 1 1/2 year's in Iraq and this event was something I didn't change. Originally I was having this party and our 3rd annual VFW benefit car show host by Techniques CC however due to the WAGO tour I change the car show to 13 July 2008.... so that I could have max support for this event, So with John's help we kept the party going and for anyone not partaking in any event this Saturday come on out enjoy yourself and party.... 

Sorry I haven't been to the ULA meeting but I made a promise to my little this year to assist in her sport activity... I missed allot when I was gone !!!!

Leonard
Techniques Car Club
Los Angeles to Texas_


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

sup homies its gonna be harder to make it out to the wash since I moved, but here's a pic of my rides sitting at my crib in D-town.










Center gold stamped Daytons


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 18 2008, 11:24 AM~10896363
> *sup homies its gonna be harder to make it out to the wash since I moved, but here's a pic of my rides sitting at my crib in D-town.
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

o


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 18 2008, 08:24 AM~10896363
> *sup homies its gonna be harder to make it out to the wash since I moved, but here's a pic of my rides sitting at my crib in D-town.
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE WHEELS LOOK FAMILIAR :scrutinize:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 18 2008, 07:43 PM~10900515
> *THOSE WHEELS LOOK FAMILIAR :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

back in the days on main
jessie ,chalo, chris








old cut dog








other cut dog








my 70' chevy








homboy acting a fool on main :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Jun 17 2008, 11:56 PM~10894963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jun 18 2008, 09:49 PM~10901496
> *
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

FOUND A NEW VIDEO OF THE CAR WASH FROM APRIL O7 ILL POST IT UP RIGHT NOW  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1kMiejUAig


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh Ill be there!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 15 2008, 08:52 PM~10876063
> *Ft Worth peep's. Leonard and me (Homie Styln) our throwing an ol'skool summer time lowrider dance.. So after the Street Life picnic put on your party clothes and lace up your  dance'n shoes and head on over to the Hottest event in town Homies...
> 
> *


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 16 2008, 07:41 PM~10883341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup guys


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 19 2008, 09:35 AM~10904522
> *Sup guys
> *


Wut It Do?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

what's going this morning Homies... there is allot going on this weekend... 

STREETLLIFE PICNIC FTW.. WACO (WAGO)... VICTORY OUTREACH SHOW... AND OUR SUMMER MELTDOWN PARTY 

ALL 21 JUNE 2008...

EVERYONE HITTING SOMETHING THIS WEEKEND WOW


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

WHATZ UP TO ALL OF MY 81G'Z


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

we need to have a 1 wheel up parade hahahahha http://youtube.com/watch?v=EVKQ_m2Msnc


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 18 2008, 10:08 PM~10901680
> *FOUND A NEW VIDEO OF THE CAR WASH FROM APRIL O7 ILL POST IT UP RIGHT NOW    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1kMiejUAig
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 19 2008, 02:23 PM~10906369
> *we need to have a 1 wheel up parade hahahahha http://youtube.com/watch?v=EVKQ_m2Msnc
> *


 :yes: :wow: :yes:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 18 2008, 07:39 PM~10901412
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  BACK IN THE DAY MAIN ST


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i remember fools showin crack in the middle of the street and shyt hahhaa.. :biggrin:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1kMiejUAig EXCLUSIVE CAR WASH VIDEO HAHAA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 19 2008, 04:43 PM~10907366
> *i remember fools showin crack in the middle of the street and shyt hahhaa.. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:uh: :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Congradulations to Sal and Tomb Raider, for his feature in this months LRM, it's been a long time coming and the car is no longer with us. But all of us in North Texas and cities all over Texas know, the name Tomb Raider 63 Hopper of Death is well known. Taking on all comer's and never backing down, rep'n Dallas Lowrider, the ULA and north Texas at hops throughout the state.. Big shows or little shows, didn't matter, Say what you want but with Tomb Raider it was put up or shut up.. Tomb Raider baby serving people all over Texas....... :0 

Tomb Raider; 63 Hopper of Death baby, you need say nothing more... A car now gone but not forgotten...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 19 2008, 05:51 PM~10907960
> *Congradulations to Sal and Tomb Raider, for his feature in this months LRM, it's been a long time coming and the car is no longer with us. But all of us in North Texas and cities all over Texas know, the name Tomb Raider 63 Hopper of Death is well known. Taking on all comer's and never backing down, rep'n Dallas Lowrider, the ULA and north Texas at hops throughout the state.. Big shows or little shows, didn't matter, Say what you want but with Tomb Raider it was put up or shut up.. Tomb Raider baby serving people all over Texas....... :0
> 
> Tomb Raider; 63 Hopper of Death baby, you need say nothing more... A car now gone but not forgotten...
> ...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 18 2008, 10:08 PM~10901680
> *FOUND A NEW VIDEO OF THE CAR WASH FROM APRIL O7 ILL POST IT UP RIGHT NOW    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A1kMiejUAig
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0  now that was a bad ass vidoe!!!

HEY PEEPZ IM HAVIN A PARTY SAT NITE SO IF U WANNA COME CHILLIN AND GET UR DRINK AND DANCE ON UR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME!!! JUS HOLLA!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 19 2008, 09:41 PM~10909647
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0    now that was a bad ass vidoe!!!
> 
> HEY PEEPZ IM HAVIN A PARTY SAT NITE SO IF U WANNA COME CHILLIN AND GET UR DRINK AND DANCE ON UR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME!!! JUS HOLLA!!!
> *


wack lol :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 19 2008, 10:17 PM~10909904
> *wack lol :biggrin:
> *


 ha ha keep talkin shit punk!!! :angry: :0 :biggrin: .. ill jus remember that alonso.!!! fuker


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

so i aint scared :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahahahha. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 19 2008, 11:11 PM~10910397
> *ahahahha. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn Homies You Guys Never Sleep... LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

100 Pages Of The FORT WORTH Tread


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 19 2008, 11:31 PM~10910585
> *100 Pages Of The FORT WORTH Tread
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 19 2008, 11:26 PM~10910544
> *Damn Homies You Guys Never Sleep... LOL
> *


 :wave: :ugh: :around:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 19 2008, 11:31 PM~10910585
> *100 Pages Of The FORT WORTH Tread
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
My son's first year in football is fixing to get started. This saturday from 10:00am - 3:00pm his team, the North Arlington Trojans (5 and 6 yrs old)is having a car wash at Arby's on Collins St. a lil north of Randol Mill rd. in Arlington. So, if you are around the area and want to get shined up, come support these kids. My son just turned 5 and already talikin bout he wants to play for them COWBOYS!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

This is for the kids so come check us out and show some love. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 20 2008, 07:00 AM~10911764
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> My son's first year in football is fixing to get started. This saturday from 10:00am - 3:00pm his team, the North Arlington Trojans (5 and 6 yrs old)is having a car wash at Arby's on Collins St. a lil north of Randol Mill rd. in Arlington. So, if you are around the area and want to get shined up, come support these kids. My son just turned 5 and already talikin bout he wants to play for them COWBOYS!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 15 2008, 08:52 PM~10876063
> *Ft Worth peep's. Leonard and me (Homie Styln) our throwing an ol'skool summer time lowrider dance.. So after the Street Life picnic put on your party clothes and lace up your  dance'n shoes and head on over to the Hottest event in town Homies...
> 
> *





========================================
From the 360 fwy Exit Abrams: go east toward GP..



_<span style=\'color:BLUE\'>The time has come to party peep's .... *it on...* so if you not going to WACO, Victory Outreach Show, and after you have had fun in FTW at the StrretLife picnic come join Leonard from TECHNIQUES & John HOMIE STYLN for a night of party.. dancing.... Liquor raffle.. car club participation awards "LET GET THIS PARTY STARTED"</span>_


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Jun 18 2008, 01:56 AM~10894963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

*<span style=\'color:BLUE\'>The time has come to party peep's .... it on... so if you not going to WACO, Victory Outreach Show, and after you have had fun in FTW at the StrretLife picnic come join Leonard from TECHNIQUES & John HOMIE STYLN for a night of party.. dancing.... Liquor raffle.. car club participation awards "LET GET THIS PARTY STARTED"</span>[/i]
*[/quote]

:thumbsup: TIME TO PARTY :thumbsup:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Jun 17 2008, 10:56 PM~10894963
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 20 2008, 10:24 AM~10912549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Monte


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Whats up to all my old school people looking for a spot to kick back on a
Sunday Night Here you go....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Jun 20 2008, 12:05 PM~10914087
> *Whats up to all my old school people looking for a spot to kick back on a
> Sunday Night Here you go....
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 20 2008, 03:22 PM~10914775
> *nice
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

It Was Closed Last Night ^^^^^^


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

really??? damn false advertising then hahaha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 20 2008, 04:34 PM~10915259
> *really??? damn false advertising then hahaha
> *


Dats Cool...  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 20 2008, 04:36 PM~10915269
> *Dats Cool...  :biggrin:
> *


hahahaa


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

that car "HOOD RICH" in this months lowrider magazine was at aurelios shop wasnt it??? i forgot what he said was doing to it.. fine ass car hahaha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 20 2008, 05:38 PM~10915663
> *that car "HOOD RICH" in this months lowrider magazine was at aurelios shop wasnt it??? i forgot what he said was doing to it.. fine ass car hahaha
> *


63 rag From H-Town


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

wuz sup 81 GGGGGGG.... heyy rememebr throwin a party tommorow night ..if yall aint doin nuttin cum thru!!! hollaa


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup guys


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 20 2008, 09:25 PM~10916985
> *sup guys
> *


 supp gotti.. u get ur ride fixed yet??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 20 2008, 09:27 PM~10917002
> *supp gotti.. u get ur ride fixed yet??
> *


no no money


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 20 2008, 09:06 PM~10916890
> *wuz sup 81 GGGGGGG....  heyy rememebr throwin a party tommorow night ..if yall aint doin nuttin cum thru!!! hollaa
> *


wack lol :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 20 2008, 09:38 PM~10917074
> *no no money
> *


owned


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 20 2008, 05:38 PM~10915663
> *that car "HOOD RICH" in this months lowrider magazine was at aurelios shop wasnt it??? i forgot what he said was doing to it.. fine ass car hahaha
> *


Yeah I was wondering why they didn't mention Aurelio. He is a good guy that did some work on it and deserves the credit :thumbsup:

Congrats on Venom's atricle on LMR. Nice putting Dallas on the map :thumbsup: 
DALLAS LOWRIDER C.C


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

x 2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 20 2008, 09:06 PM~10916890
> *wuz sup 81 GGGGGGG....  heyy rememebr throwin a party tommorow night ..if yall aint doin nuttin cum thru!!! hollaa
> *


u got your batteries charged estrella???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 20 2008, 11:38 PM~10917635
> *Yeah I was wondering why they didn't mention Aurelio. He is a good guy that did some work on it and deserves the credit :thumbsup:
> 
> Congrats on Venom's atricle on LMR. Nice putting Dallas on the map :thumbsup:
> ...


yeah aurelio should of been mentioned... that 63 belonged to venom???


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 20 2008, 11:41 PM~10917647
> *x 2 hey danny u comin to the picnic tomorrow ???
> *


Yeah will be there. call u tommorow :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 20 2008, 11:43 PM~10917656
> *yeah aurelio should of been mentioned... that 63 belonged to venom???
> *


Yeah that 63 belonged to Venom some time back.... Maybe when they made those articles back then, Aurelio didn't work on Hustler 63. :dunno: :My Bad if I spoke out of term.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Nite FW


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

damn im buzzin my ass off startin tha weekend of rite.. drinkin my drank wuz sup loco!!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 20 2008, 11:42 PM~10917652
> *u got your batteries charged estrella???
> *


  not yet hadnt had off til now but droppin them off in thqa morning!!! i unoo if i be at tha wash this sat but gonna try !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 21 2008, 12:28 AM~10917893
> *damn im buzzin my ass off startin tha weekend of rite.. drinkin my drank wuz sup loco!!!!
> *


Wut It Do.....  Mornin Fellas I Ready For Another Day...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2008, 06:33 AM~10918645
> *Wut It Do.....   Mornin Fellas  I Ready For Another Day...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2008, 06:33 AM~10918645
> *Wut It Do.....   Mornin Fellas  I Ready For Another Day...
> *


  gettin ready for the picnic


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

It's on tonite homies, so come join Leonard (Techniques) & me (Homie Styln) for an ol'skool lowriders party. It'll be the hottest spot in DFW, it's a Melt Down homies..   :0 



> _Originally posted by LOLOMomaGP_@Jun 20 2008, 09:19 AM~10912521
> *SUMMER MELT DOWN PARTY AT THE VFW IN ARLINGTON...... 21 JUNE 2008  FROM 8PM TO 2AM .. WOW
> :thumbsup: TIME TO PARTY  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*TONIGHT IS THE SUMMER TIME MELTDOWN PARTY SO FT WORTH COME ON OUT AND JOIN US FOR A NIGHT OF FUN... AFTER YOU HAD FUNNY AT THE STREETLIFE PICNIC.. COME COOL DOWN IN AC AND DANCE AWAYS SO LET REP FTW.... I KNOW THERE IS ALLOT GOING ON... SO ALL COME OUT AND LETS DO IT.... I'M STOPPING IN ON THE PICNINC THIS MORNING HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU THERE !!!!*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 21 2008, 12:17 PM~10919604
> *TONIGHT IS THE SUMMER TIME MELTDOWN PARTY SO FT WORTH COME ON OUT AND JOIN US FOR A NIGHT OF FUN... AFTER YOU HAD FUNNY AT THE STREETLIFE PICNIC.. COME COOL DOWN IN AC AND DANCE AWAYS SO LET REP FTW.... I KNOW THERE IS ALLOT GOING ON... SO ALL COME OUT AND LETS DO IT.... I'M STOPPING IN ON THE PICNINC THIS MORNING HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU THERE !!!!
> *


      might stop and chill for a minute


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 21 2008, 11:41 AM~10919458
> *It's on tonite homies, so come join Leonard (Techniques) & me (Homie Styln) for an ol'skool lowriders party. It'll be the hottest spot in DFW, it's a Melt Down homies..     :0
> *


Thanks to Homie Stylin for stoppin by my son's car wash for his football team this morning. :thumbsup: We will be there 2night :yes:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 21 2008, 02:14 PM~10920479
> *Thanks to Homie Stylin for stoppin by my son's car wash for his football team this morning.  :thumbsup: We will be there 2night :yes:
> *


No problem, always ready to help the kids.. Let me know if you have anything else going on in Arlington..

===============================

To my homie from Street Life, thanks for the BBQ today. Had a good time..
That's a cool park. Let me know if you plan on going out there again to chill.. Seems like a nice Sun chill spot...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Homies Hope Everyone Had A Good Time At The Streetlife Picnic..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2008, 05:05 PM~10921053
> *Sup Homies Hope Everyone Had A Good Time At The Streetlife Picnic..
> *


it was cool :biggrin: lots of cars


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

VERY NICE PICNIC... HAD LOTS OF FUN AND CARS


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:dunno: Any pics ?


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

Much love to all the Ridaz out there in Ft.Worth :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Big props to Street Life Car Club, for a great picnic. me and my family really had a good time today. 

Thanks for the food.. and the great hospitality...

Looking forward to the next one... :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

More pics...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

And some more...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Great picnic STREETLIFE me and my homie JOHN (Homie Styln) had a good time meeting peeps and you had a good turnout allot of car and even after we left you still had more car's coming !! Great JOB!!!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

bad ass pics  im workin on the video now....


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: Few more pics


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 22 2008, 04:27 PM~10926164
> * nice pics
> *


X2


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Looking for a spot to hang out on a sunday night...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOaMhykIInw THERES THAT VIDEO FOR STREET LIFE PICNIC


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 22 2008, 07:56 PM~10927416
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOaMhykIInw THERES THAT VIDEO FOR STREET LIFE PICNIC
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Big SHOUT OUT to all the Ft Worth Riders who came out.. Thx; Homie John



> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 21 2008, 11:17 AM~10919604
> *TONIGHT IS THE SUMMER TIME MELTDOWN PARTY SO FT WORTH COME ON OUT AND JOIN US FOR A NIGHT OF FUN... AFTER YOU HAD FUNNY AT THE STREETLIFE PICNIC.. COME COOL DOWN IN AC AND DANCE AWAYS SO LET REP FTW.... I KNOW THERE IS ALLOT GOING ON... SO ALL COME OUT AND LETS DO IT.... I'M STOPPING IN ON THE PICNINC THIS MORNING HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU THERE !!!!
> *


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY DANNY NICE PICS!!!!!! .. MY PHONES OFF FOR THA MOMENT BUT IMA HOLLA AT U TOMMOROW AIGHT!!!! 

AND NEONE GET NE PICS FROM THA MELTDOWN PARTY???


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Nice vedeo clip Germain :thumbsup: 

AND NEONE GET NE PICS FROM THA MELTDOWN PARTY??? X2
We could't make it  

IMA HOLLA AT U TOMMOROW AIGHT!!!! 
cool


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thanx danny.... also thanks for hoppin your car for the camera that shyt was bad ass.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 22 2008, 10:33 PM~10928559
> *thanx danny.... also thanks for hoppin your car for the camera that shyt was bad ass..  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Till what time did u stay?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 22 2008, 10:43 PM~10928644
> *Till what time did u stay?
> *


like 5:30 maybe i was hella tired...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 22 2008, 04:19 PM~10926810
> *Thx for the very little support we got from the ULA for this event...
> *


*I hear you Homie..... from talking with some of the peeps that did show up that car show in OC had allot peeps and car clubs there, I guess peeps got burned out from the heat !!! heard they were there until 7pm so that why we had very little peeps show up.

THANKS TO THE CAR CLUB AND PEEPS THAT DID SO UP..

BLVD ACES- CEO.. ARLINGTON / DALLAS
DAVID- MAJESTICS DFW
CHAD- RO AND HIS CREW FROM CO (RO)
CREW FROM FT WORTH THANKS FOR THE LOVE
JOKERS
1-20 CAR CLUB
LALO & TOME E. FROM DALLAS LOWRIDERS
SUBLIMINAL CAR CLUB

CONGRATULATIONS TO
BLVD ACE'S 1ST PLACE
JOKERZ 2ND PLACE
1-20 CC 3RD PLACE
CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 23 2008, 08:09 AM~10930539
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>No Problem Bro...N Thanks To The Homies From Techniques For Putting This Event Together.. Good Cuase.:thumbsup: Wish I Could Of Stayed Longer But I Hit Up 4 Different Places Saturday Night.... Two Places In Fort Worth, VOW Arlington, An North Dallas, Long Night For My Wife N I... *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 23 2008, 08:09 AM~10930539
> *I hear you Homie..... from talking with some of the peeps that did show up that car show in OC had allot peeps and car clubs there, I guess peeps got burned out from the heat !!! heard they were there until 7pm so that why we had very little peeps show up.
> 
> THANKS TO THE CAR CLUB AND PEEPS THAT DID SO UP..
> ...


 :thumbsup: HAD A GOOD TIME!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*MELTDOWN TIME PARTY*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2008, 07:44 AM~10930842
> *Thanks for coming and the Homies that came with you.. allot was going this day.. I went to the StreetLife picnic it was great !!! and believe i was tired by the end of the day...</span>[/i]*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 23 2008, 10:40 AM~10931166
> *Thanks for coming and the Homies that came with you.. allot was going this day.. I went to the StreetLife picnic it was great !!! and believe i was tired by the end of the day...
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*I DIDN'T GET MANY PIX.. TO BUSY RUNNING AROUND THE HALL... POST UP IF YOU GOT THEM HOMIES?*


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 23 2008, 10:14 AM~10931342
> *I DIDN'T GET MANY PIX.. TO BUSY RUNNING AROUND THE HALL... POST UP IF YOU GOT THEM HOMIES?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JapanTech (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2008, 08:44 AM~10930842
> *No Problem Bro...N Thanks To The Homies From Techniques For Putting This Event Together.. Good Cuase.:thumbsup:  Wish I Could Of Stayed Longer But I Hit Up 4 Different Places Saturday Night.... Two Places In Fort Worth, VOW Arlington, An North Dallas,  Long Night For My Wife N I...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Posting this for Rick if interested contact him, below is the info...

1977 MONTE CARLO PEARL WHITE FIRETHORN INTERIOR & HALF VINEL TOP
STRONG 350 WITH 4B CARBURATOR 106000 MILES DOESN'T SMOKE, A/C BLOWS COLD

HEATER WORKS,PIONEER HEAD UNIT 3000 WATT LEGACY AMP TWO 12 INCH MTX SUBS
TWO PIONEER 6X9. 13 INCH WIRE WHEELS WITH MATCHING SPARE.THIS IS A DAILY
DRIVER
NEVER HAD A PROBLEM WITH IT. ASKING $7000. NO TRADES IF INTERESTED EMAIL
ME AT
[email protected] I WILL BE OUT OF TOWN 6/24 UNIT 6/29 OR YOU CAN
TRY 817-829- 1765
I'M NOT SURE IF I'LL GET PHONE SIGNAL.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

we gotta stay on top ft worth puttin it down


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> thanks danny again for walkin us there tha setup!! couldnt have done it with out u now she LIFTED NOT LEAKIN AND READY FOR ACTION... AND DAMNN MIGUEL HAD MY CAR HOPPIN NASTY CANT WAIT TILL THIS WEEK YEAHEEYEAHEE  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

SUP LOCO SUP GERMAINE!!.. WAT IT DOO :biggrin:  uffin: .. HAHA BEEN PLAYIN WITH THA SWITCHES AGAIN!!! IM LEARNING .. SO WATCH OUT G IMA SHOW U WUZ SUP THIS WEEKEND AIGHT AHHAHAAH.. MIGUEL SHOWED ME A LIL SOMETHING SOMETHING !! JUS GLAD II GOT HER FIXED N GOIN!! ALL I NEED TO DO IS MY BRAKES!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

SUP ESTRELLA.. LETS NOSE UP AT THE CAR WASH ME AND YOU.. HAHAHHAHA  BUT IMMA USE THE SHOWTIME PUMP UP FRONT FUCK IT...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2008, 10:20 PM~10936514
> *SUP ESTRELLA.. LETS NOSE UP AT THE CAR WASH ME AND YOU.. HAHAHHAHA   BUT IMMA USE THE SHOWTIME PUMP UP FRONT FUCK IT...
> *


 AWW SHIT THEN ITS ONN AND POPPIN .. I EVEN GOT HER TO HOP WHILE I WAS ROLLIN I WAS IFFY BOUT IT AT FIRST CUZ I WASNT TO GOOD AT IT STILL AINT BUT PRACTICE PRACTICE.. DONT LET A GURL SHOW U OUT EHHHHHHHH
NAH NAH BUT FO SHO IM READY TO NOSE UP AND SEE WAT THIS BITCH CAN DOO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

IM JUST KIDDING.... I DONT HAVE 1/2 INCH PORTS ON MY PUMPS... BUT I CAN PROBABLY HOOK ONE OF THE SHOWTIME PUMPS THAT WAY IT BE THE SAME SHIT AND THEN WE MIGHT DO A LIL SOMETHING HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I GOT my Order IN WITH ProHopper... Cant Wait To Get It.. :cool:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2008, 10:30 PM~10936592
> *I GOT my Order IN WITH ProHopper... Cant Wait To Get It.. :cool:
> *


  WHAT U END UP GETTIN LOCO???


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2008, 10:30 PM~10936590
> *IM JUST KIDDING.... I DONT HAVE 1/2 INCH PORTS ON MY PUMPS... BUT I CAN PROBABLY HOOK ONE OF THE SHOWTIME PUMPS THAT WAY IT BE THE SAME SHIT AND THEN WE MIGHT DO A LIL SOMETHING HAHAHAHAHA.
> *


HAHAHA ALREADY WE SEE WUZ UPPPPP THEN WELL PUT ON A GOOD SHOW AT LEAST TRYIN RIGHT.. BUT DONT GET SCARED.. I  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 23 2008, 10:31 PM~10936599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PICTURES


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2008, 10:30 PM~10936592
> *I GOT my Order IN WITH ProHopper... Cant Wait To Get It.. :cool:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OHH SHIT HE BUSTIN OUT WITH THE PROS.. DAMNNNN HE ALREADY SHOWIN US OUT!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

My Two Pumps For The Back Will Look Like The Ones on The Left...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:0 :0 :cheesy: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

AND Two Of These For The Front w/ Fat Blocks 1" Ports N w/ One Super Duty Adex Dump


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

OH SHIT THAT WILL BE A BAD ASS HOPPER


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

WHY YOU WANNA HOP AGAINST ME ALL OF THE SUDDEN ESTRELLA? DID YOU GET STUNG BY THE HATER BEE???? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2008, 10:40 PM~10936681
> *WHY YOU WANNA HOP AGAINST ME ALL OF THE SUDDEN ESTRELLA? DID YOU GET STUNG BY THE HATER BEE???? :biggrin:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Estrella Why U Gettin All Hipe?


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2008, 10:40 PM~10936681
> *WHY YOU WANNA HOP AGAINST ME ALL OF THE SUDDEN ESTRELLA? DID YOU GET STUNG BY THE HATER BEE???? :biggrin: :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHAHHA AWW I SEE U GETTIN SCARED ALREADY.. NAHH CUZ I AT LEAST IF I DONT DO IT RITE I WONT LOOK STUPID CUZ U MY HOMIE N JUS FOR SHITS N GIGGLES.. BUT I EMAN IF U NOT READY SHITT ITS ALL GOOD .. BUTT ILL BE WAITIN N PRACTICING.. N WATCHIN TILL I GET IT RITE U CANT LEARN TILL U TRY !!! N THATS WAT IM DOIN.... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Naw Its All Good...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2008, 10:42 PM~10936701
> *Estrella Why U Gettin All Hipe?
> *


HAHA CUZ IM JUS EXCITED I GOT MY SHIT GOIN RITE!!! ..GEEZZ ILL CALM DOWN.. HAHAH N I ALSO SEE IT GET DOWN AILI LIKE I SAID EARLY MIGUEL WAS HOPPIN THA FUCK OUT OF IT FOR A MINUTE IT WAS JUS BOUNCYIN N BOUNCIN AND I WAS ALL IN LOVE N LIKE OHH SHIT I GOTSTA DO THAT .. SO WHO ELSE BUT TO HOP AGANIST THEN THA BEST  THATS GERMAINE...HAHAH :0 :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 23 2008, 10:42 PM~10936703
> *HAHAHHA AWW I SEE U GETTIN SCARED ALREADY.. NAHH CUZ I AT LEAST IF I DONT DO IT RITE I WONT LOOK STUPID CUZ U MY HOMIE N JUS FOR SHITS N GIGGLES.. BUT I EMAN IF U NOT READY SHITT ITS ALL GOOD .. BUTT ILL BE WAITIN N PRACTICING.. N WATCHIN TILL I GET IT RITE U CANT LEARN TILL U TRY !!! N THATS WAT IM DOIN....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh shit all yall gettin juiced


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2008, 10:47 PM~10936766
> *oh shit all yall gettin juiced
> *


 :yes: We Hav To Its Away Of Life


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :biggrin: SUP JUAN.. U GETTIN UR RIDE GOIN RITE ??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Just Got Me A 9" Lincoln Versailles Disc Brakes Rear End....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2008, 10:52 PM~10936833
> *I Just Got Me A 9" Lincoln Versailles Disc Brakes Rear End....
> *


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2008, 10:52 PM~10936830
> *HEY IS IT YOU THAT WANNA HOP AGAINST ME OR MIGUEL??? IF ITS MIGUEL LET HIM BORROW YOUR CAR AND WELL HOP FUCK IT... I GOT 2 MORE SPARE MOTORS TO BURN.. :0
> *


HAHAH I WANNA HOPP IT BUT MIGUEL GOT SOME SWITCH SKILLS ILL LET HIM HOPP IT AGAINST U BUT I WANNA TRY IT FIRST HOW BOUT THAT HAHA BUT HEY I AINT GOT NO EXTRA MOTORS SO BE EAZY EHHH.. BUT FUCK IT IF U WANNA DO IT LIKE THAT THEN ILL GO BUY ME SOME EXTRA ONE THEN HOMIE.. SO WUZ SUP THEN NOW!! :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nite Homies I Gotta Wake Up Early Tomorrw...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

LATERZ LOCO!!! :wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up jente nice video fortworthmex arato homies and homegirls


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 23 2008, 11:04 PM~10936948
> *wuts up jente nice video fortworthmex arato homies and homegirls
> *


SUP SUP TEXASGOLDPLATER.. THANKS HOMIE.. ALRATO


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2008, 11:06 PM~10936970
> *I THOUGHT WE WERE COOL ESTRELLA... WHAT HAPPENED??? MIGUEL IS TURNING YOU AGAINST ME.. ITS ALL GOOD .. JUST REMEMBER WHO ALL HELPED YOU GET YOUR CAR SWITCHED UP... AND IT WASNT MIGUEL..
> *


 HAHA AWW COME ON NOWWW!! U KNOE ITS NOT EVEN LIKE THAT .. WE JUS PLAYIN HERE COMPRADE.. N YEAH I DOO REMEMBER I WAS ALSO THERE TAMBIEN.. :0 NOW FOR REALSS.. U TAKIN IT SERIOUSLY.. TU SABES .. I JUS WANNA PLAY WITHT HA SWITCHES N LEARN NO MASS... NOW U GONNA MAKE ME ALL TRISTE :uh:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

hno: hno:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup Elpintor!!!!! Sho wished I was at that picnic. I went to OKC for my moms BDAY. It was pretty good to. Anyway Hay te watcho!!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

AIGHT ITS GETTIN LATE.. SO BE SEEING YALL AROUND.. N SEE U LATERZ GERMAINE .. TELL LILI I SAID QUE PASO!!!..SAME TIME N SAME PLACE... ONLY AT THA


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> > thanks danny again for walkin us there tha setup!! couldnt have done it with out u now she LIFTED NOT LEAKIN AND READY FOR ACTION... AND DAMNN MIGUEL HAD MY CAR HOPPIN NASTY CANT WAIT TILL THIS WEEK YEAHEEYEAHEE ;) :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> U know the deal pics or didn't happen.
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 23 2008, 11:27 PM~10937153
> *Wassup Elpintor!!!!! Sho wished I was at that picnic. I went to OKC for my moms BDAY. It was pretty good to. Anyway Hay te watcho!!!!
> *


Saw your car at Walmart. On Saturday ....was going to all you :scrutinize:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2008, 10:38 PM~10936657
> *<span style='colorrange'>    :wow: :wow: BACKBUMPER FOR SHURE!!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2008, 08:38 PM~10936657
> *AND Two Of These For The Front w/ Fat Blocks 1" Ports N w/ One Super Duty Adex Dump</span>
> <img src=\'http://i29.tinypic.com/34z0ljm.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



*<span style=\'colorurple\'>Dam Homie..... it going to be a badass setup!!!!*


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 24 2008, 12:34 AM~10937717
> *U know the deal pics or didn't happen.
> 
> 
> ...


 HA HA DANG U GOT ME U CALLD ME OUT EHHH  :biggrin: . :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

PMUB


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2008, 10:30 PM~10936590
> *IM JUST KIDDING.... I DONT HAVE 1/2 INCH PORTS ON MY PUMPS... BUT I CAN PROBABLY HOOK ONE OF THE SHOWTIME PUMPS THAT WAY IT BE THE SAME SHIT AND THEN WE MIGHT DO A LIL SOMETHING HAHAHAHAHA.
> *


Let' get it done. Run 3 pumps..... What the hell, run a 2 to the nose. :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 24 2008, 12:37 AM~10937732
> *Saw your car at Walmart. On Saturday ....was going to all you :scrutinize:
> *


Was gettin an oil change there thn went to okc. Came back sunday @ 6pm then went to lubbock. Damn I was tired. Anyway i b leavn 4 corpus christi at 4 so call me later. Al rato!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 24 2008, 01:51 PM~10940666
> *Let' get it done. Run 3 pumps..... What the hell,  run a 2 to the nose.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 24 2008, 02:11 PM~10940805
> *Was gettin an oil change there thn went to Damn In Your 64???? :cheesy:*


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up elpintor are you running one pump to the front or you still have the two your ride was getting up laters homie


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 24 2008, 07:38 PM~10943101
> *wuts up elpintor are you running one pump to the front or you still have the two your ride was getting up laters homie
> *


Still running 2 at 36vdc each. How's your monte and cutlass coming around?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup guys


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 22 2008, 12:01 AM~10923058
> *More pics...
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Who's fastback is this??

I got a twin out in Funky Town !!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 24 2008, 01:51 PM~10940666
> *Let' get it done. Run 3 pumps..... What the hell,  run a 2 to the nose.  :thumbsup:
> *


i want my car to pause on 3 wheel... someday it will be done


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i made this for you danny but i dont know how to make it bigger


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 24 2008, 08:43 PM~10943497
> *:cheesy:  Who's fastback is this??
> 
> I got a twin out in Funky Town !!
> ...


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 24 2008, 09:26 PM~10943777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Man Danny Your Ride Was Gettin Up... :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 24 2008, 10:16 PM~10944194
> *:0 Man Danny Your Ride Was Gettin Up... :cheesy:
> *


x2  switches are made to be hit :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 24 2008, 09:26 PM~10943777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Germain, That nice I wonder if I can use it as my avatar?

" Man Danny Your Ride Was Gettin Up... " Loco 61
:biggrin: Can't wait tu see yours out on the streets.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 24 2008, 09:26 PM~10943777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: THAT IS SWEET!!! DANNY U KNOE HOW TO WORK THEM SWITCHES!!! AND THAT WOULD BE A BAD ASS AVATOR DANNY!! U SHOULD TRY IT!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SWEET!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Germain Show How To Do Those Clips.... They Look Tight....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 25 2008, 01:14 AM~10945762
> *Thanx  Germain, That nice I wonder if I can use it as my avatar?
> 
> " Man Danny Your Ride Was Gettin Up... " Loco 61
> ...


Im Hoping To Be Rolling It.. In Two Til Three Months :tears: Wish It Was Sooner


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 24 2008, 10:23 PM~10944280
> *x2   switches are made to be hit :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

gifninja.com thats the website just get your lil video clip or pictures and you can make your own


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2008, 07:47 AM~10946510
> *Im Hoping To Be Rolling It.. In Two Til Three Months  :tears: Wish It Was Sooner
> *



Not bad for only 1 year in the making....


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Not like my 64 which is gonna probably take 9 years...Not 10! :biggrin: 

U know what I mean Loco61


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 25 2008, 08:45 AM~10946653
> *gifninja.com thats the website just get your lil video clip or pictures and you can make your own
> *


Thanks Germain...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 25 2008, 08:52 AM~10946673
> *Not bad for only 1 year in the making....
> *


I Just See All The low Lows Hit Switches N Stuff... I Gotta Do it To...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 25 2008, 08:57 AM~10946691
> *Not like my 64 which is gonna probably take 9 years...Not 10! :biggrin:
> 
> U know what I mean Loco61
> ...


 :scrutinize: Big Pimpin.... You Already hav A Low Low U Can Roll... N About 4 Sets Of Ds Must Be Nice...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

PMUB


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2008, 04:41 PM~10949935
> *PMUB
> *


hey loco wat that mean??? :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 25 2008, 06:09 PM~10950566
> *hey loco wat that mean??? :cheesy:
> *


BUMP


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

haha duhhhhh!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

my 64 aint gonna take 10 years it will take 8


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

that lil animated picture i did is not a video clip its a picture you can just save that to your computer and save it as your avatar.. no need to reconvert it..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 25 2008, 08:16 PM~10951359
> *that lil animated picture i did is not a video clip its a picture you can just save that to your computer and save it as your avatar.. no need to reconvert it..
> *


How can I make iy smaller? It needs to be 40kb in order to be used as an avatar


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

can anyone get me some 6 bolt adaptors for my nissan frontier?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im workin on your avatar right now ill post it when its ready


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 24 2008, 05:54 PM~10943207
> *Still running 2 at 36vdc each. How's your monte and cutlass coming around?
> *


the cutlass is coming along im workig on the rear getting the rear end all the rear parts chrome im going to get it ready for las vegas super show also let you know theres going to be a swap meet this weekend at la grave if anybody needs anything knows the time laters and your rides looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

my bad guys been absent from the scene


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

for some reason this wont work.. this picture i got it to show up as the avatar but thats it..try it on yours see if it works


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 25 2008, 08:14 PM~10951345
> *my 64 aint gonna take 10 years it will take 8
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 25 2008, 09:14 PM~10951794
> *can anyone get me some 6 bolt adaptors for my nissan frontier?
> *


HAV U TRYED ARTS TIRES?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti 358 
Loco 61 354 
fortworthmex 258 
ESTRELLA420LUV 209 
TechniquesOG 116 
Elpintor 115 
teal62impala 99 
$Rollin Rich$ 82 60 
sixty7imp 53 
blanco 45 
bigmike64 43 
Texas Massacre 38 
theoso8 37 
TheTexasGoldPlater 31 
VENOM65 23 
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 19 
THE MAJESTICS TX 18 
boricua87 18 
Fleetwood94 18 
bigstew22 18 
Eightyone.7.TX 17 
Coca Pearl 17 
Sin7 11 
C-LO9492 11 
94 SS 9 
HEARTBREAKER 9 
green ice 9 
Skim 9 
Homie Styln 9 
-SUPER62- 9 
RollinBlue 8 
5811MSgtP 8 
J-RAY 8 
Str8crazy80 8 
LOLOMomaGP 7 
Wildmint 5 
TopCopOG 5 
Latin Thug 4 
JapanTech 4 
STILLTIPPIN46 4 
FunkytownRoller 4 
regal ryda 4 
53BOMBA 4 
214monte 3 
meanOne 3 
Regal85TX 3 
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 2 
LENETOWNTX 2 
Biz-MN 2 
Austin Ace 2 
D-TOWN 78 2 
Yogi 2 
MAJESTIX 2 
dannysnty 2 
radicalkingz 2 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 2 
MAJESTICS81 2 
shrimpscampi 2 
mid-texrollers 1 
biggboy 1 
Mr. A 1 
ericg 1 
VGP 1 
Same_Ol_Cutty 1 
RAY_512 1 
str8_tripn_82 1 
tples65 1 
FIRME80 1 
BIG TEX 1 
rollin_caddys 1 
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 1 
RALPH_DOGG 1 
brn2ridelo 1 
abel 1 
KeK21 that Pimp 1 
Bandido$ 1 
1Ace 1 
westsidebagos 1 
jbrazy 1 
214loco 1 
EVANASTY 1 
TOP DOG '64 1


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

All hell naw. time to whore this topic


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2008, 10:37 PM~10952400
> *juangotti 358
> Loco 61 354  :0
> fortworthmex 258  :cheesy:
> ...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 25 2008, 10:22 PM~10952302
> *for some reason this wont work.. this picture i got it to show up as the avatar but thats it..try it on yours see if it works
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:  THATS LOOKS BAD ASS GOOD JOB GERMAINE


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

there you go danny save it and then put it as your avatar... its 40 kb


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 25 2008, 11:24 PM~10952783
> *there you go danny save it and then put it as your avatar... its 40 kb
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 25 2008, 10:47 PM~10952478
> *All hell naw. time to whore this topic
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

What's up Homies?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Techniques CC 3rd Annual VFW Benefit car show


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 26 2008, 07:34 AM~10954454
> *What's up Homies?
> *


Wuts Up !!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 26 2008, 08:32 AM~10954588
> *Techniques CC 3rd Annual VFW Benefit car show
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Reeady for the techniques show?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

June 27-28-29
D/FW Swap Meet
La Grave Field –
Fort Worth, TX


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 26 2008, 01:24 PM~10956092
> *June 27-28-29
> D/FW Swap Meet
> La Grave Field –
> ...


Its Going To Be Friday Too?????????   


You Going To Houston?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 26 2008, 09:30 AM~10954767
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2008, 10:25 PM~10952328
> *HAV U TRYED ARTS TIRES?
> *


hell yea he just hooked me up thanks almost ready to rim up my little truck just need one new tire, lug nuts, and two spacers in im ready to roll da wash :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 26 2008, 07:37 PM~10958966
> *hell yea he just hooked me up thanks almost ready to rim up my little truck just need one new tire, lug nuts, and two spacers in im ready to roll da wash  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hell yeah


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2008, 07:48 PM~10959047
> *hell yeah
> *


u takin any bikes to techniques show i wana take my truck hit me up will ride low n slow to da show :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 26 2008, 08:12 PM~10959187
> *u takin any bikes to techniques show i wana take my truck hit me up will ride low n slow to da show  :biggrin:
> *


gayy :cheesy: :0 
hahahha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 26 2008, 08:12 PM~10959187
> *u takin any bikes to techniques show i wana take my truck hit me up will ride low n slow to da show  :biggrin:
> *


fo sho. we takin a few bikes


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sOaMhykIInw


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 26 2008, 09:29 PM~10959689
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=sOaMhykIInw
> *


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Some Good Stuff Ther.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 26 2008, 09:29 PM~10959689
> *http://youtube.com/watch?v=sOaMhykIInw
> *


 oh shit germaine u pickd a bad ass song for the video!!!!!perfecto!!!

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 26 2008, 09:47 PM~10959861
> *oh shit germaine u pickd a bad ass song for the video!!!!!perfecto!!!
> 
> :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 what was wrong with your car then?? call me tomorrow if you need some help


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

FOROS TTT I REMEMBER NORTH MAIN BACK IN THE DAY 817-76106 POR SIEMPRE  





FUCK THE HATERS :twak:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 26 2008, 01:24 PM~10956092
> *June 27-28-29
> D/FW Swap Meet
> La Grave Field –
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texican_@Jun 26 2008, 10:25 PM~10960131
> *FOROS TTT I REMEMBER NORTH MAIN BACK IN THE DAY 817-76106 POR SIEMPRE
> FUCK THE HATERS :twak:
> *


 :0 Back In the Day :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 26 2008, 10:03 PM~10959973
> * what was wrong with your car then?? call me tomorrow if you need some help
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha yeah i ll finally have my phone back on!!.. and im gettin my supplies tommorow as well.. so wen i do im most defintaly will call u knoe tha drill!!..AND DAMNNNNNNN U MAKIN SOME BAD ASS LIL AVATOR Y VIDEOS.. U GOT A THING FOR IT.. U SHOULD TRY N MAKE AIT A LIL BUZNESS .. SHIT I PAY U TO DO SOME VIDEO WORK FOR ME!!!! .. BUT ILL BE HOLLERIN MANNANAZ HOPEFULLY ITS JUS THA BATTERY .. HASTA LUEGO HOMITO!~ :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texican_@Jun 26 2008, 10:25 PM~10960131
> *FOROS TTT I REMEMBER NORTH MAIN BACK IN THE DAY 817-76106 POR SIEMPRE
> X2 *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

need some juice. lol


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2008, 11:12 PM~10960549
> *need some juice. lol
> *


 :nicoderm: :yessad: :werd: :banghead: haha ..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2008, 11:12 PM~10960549
> *need some juice. lol
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2008, 11:12 PM~10960549
> *need some juice. lol
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 26 2008, 10:56 PM~10960390
> *ha ha yeah i ll finally have my phone back on!!.. and im gettin my supplies tommorow as well.. so wen i do im most defintaly will call u knoe tha drill!!..AND DAMNNNNNNN U MAKIN SOME BAD ASS LIL AVATOR Y VIDEOS.. U GOT A THING FOR IT.. U SHOULD TRY  N MAKE AIT A LIL BUZNESS .. SHIT I PAY U TO DO SOME VIDEO WORK FOR ME!!!! .. BUT ILL BE HOLLERIN MANNANAZ HOPEFULLY ITS JUS THA BATTERY .. HASTA LUEGO HOMITO!~ :biggrin:
> *


haha u said business hahhaah hell no..its just a hobby.. tu sabes..  ill be here all day tomorrow..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ive seen some lowriders that wil
have my eyes poppin out
:roflmao:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 25 2008, 10:11 PM~10952210
> *the cutlass is coming along im workig on the rear getting the rear end all the rear parts chrome im going to get it ready for las vegas super show also let you know theres going to be a swap meet this weekend at la grave if anybody needs anything knows the time laters and your rides looking good :thumbsup:
> *


DAMMMM u going all out :wow: :wow: :wow: Good luck in Vegas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 26 2008, 10:56 PM~10960390
> *ha ha yeah i ll finally have my phone back on!!.. and im gettin my supplies tommorow as well.. so wen i do im most defintaly will call u knoe tha drill!!..AND DAMNNNNNNN U MAKIN SOME BAD ASS LIL AVATOR Y VIDEOS.... S<span style='color:blue'>X90000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 U da man :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

what's up Homies?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

wtf is up with the gore pics hno:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

texasgoldplater post some pics of the finished product  that cutlass is bad azz :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

just got off work. good to just chill


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV+Jun 26 2008, 09:19 PM~10959616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hit me up i wana go


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 27 2008, 04:12 PM~10965281
> *Gotta Shake Them Haterz off!!! :biggrin: dont hate cuz u can be me lol
> hit me up i wana go
> *


Already . You can kick it with T.A. :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 27 2008, 04:12 PM~10965281
> *Gotta Shake Them Haterz off!!! :biggrin: dont hate cuz u can be me lol
> hit me up i wana go
> *


HAHHAHAHAHAHAH .. ***** PLEASE.. HAHAH JUS FUCKIN WIT U ALONSO.. SO WAD UP HOMIE U DECIDED TO KEEP THA NISSAIN N PIMP EM POUT ?? THAT COO IT A NICE LIL TRUCKY!!!.. NEWAYZ HOLLA AT ME LATERZ FOO..I GOT THAT NUMBER FOR U


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jun 27 2008, 04:27 PM~10965396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell ya gonna bag it and drag it :cheesy: :around:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 27 2008, 05:31 PM~10965821
> *shhh!!!!! dont tell nobody!!!
> hell ya gonna bag it and drag it  :cheesy:  :around:
> *


 :0 :0   :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 27 2008, 05:40 PM~10965862
> *:0  :0      :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 27 2008, 09:17 AM~10963226
> *texasgoldplater post some pics of the finished product  that cutlass is bad azz :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


thanks homie you know i will and you will be the first one to get it on video homie and love the way your ride 3 wheels laters homie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 27 2008, 10:28 PM~10967239
> *thanks homie you know i will and you will be the first one to get it on video homie and love the way your ride 3 wheels laters homie
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: mucho thank yous


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 27 2008, 05:31 PM~10965821
> *shhh!!!!! dont tell nobody!!!
> hell ya gonna bag it and drag it  :cheesy:  :around:
> *



BAGS R 4 ****!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

WASSUP fortworthmex!!! ! day ill have to hire yuou to make 1uhdem chingaderas for me to when i get my switches !!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 27 2008, 11:44 PM~10967668
> *BAGS R 4 ****!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 27 2008, 11:46 PM~10967678
> *WASSUP fortworthmex!!!  ! day ill have to hire yuou to make 1uhdem chingaderas for me to when i get my switches !!
> *


JUST LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY BRO.. ILL MAKE IT HAPPEN


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I no im givin RollinBlue shit about the bags but i got em 2. Jus waitin on the installer to find the time HEHEHEHEHEHEHE!!!!!!!!!!! But at least ill be lifted :yes:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 27 2008, 11:44 PM~10967668
> *BAGS R 4 ****!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick:  :yessad:


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Who all is rolling out to the car wash 2night?? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im going tonight


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup peeps


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

The big homie Tony may roll my lady is running hot to dam fast . I dont think I have any circulation in my dam radiator. Guess i need to order me a new one eeeeeh !


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Jun 28 2008, 01:11 PM~10969734
> *The big homie Tony may roll  my lady is running hot to dam fast . I dont think I have any circulation in my dam radiator. Guess i need to order me a new one eeeeeh !
> *


sup BIG TONY. havent seen you in a while bro.. my 64 turns off after like 20 minutes running.. i think its passing too much gas and its gettin flooded not sure though.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 28 2008, 09:34 AM~10968893
> *Who all is rolling out to the car wash 2night?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 yepp ill be there!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

did you get your car to work sterla?


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 28 2008, 02:07 PM~10969945
> *did you get your car to work sterla?
> *



:nosad: nope.. i think it my motor and solenids cuz after i charged it .. the front worked fine but tha back wouldnt move it jus mad a buzzin noise and then after messin with tha front for a lil while my front started to act weak n i jus left it alone but wen i opend my trunk i smelled a burn smell again.,. so now i gott wait till next week to get a motor n solenoids cuz i spent all my money on a charger n stocked up on oil .. boo.... haha or hopefully i ll get my stimulust check this monday like it said .. if so im get my shit then .. :biggrin: but ill be out therer tonight thou my not be hittin :uh: but u knoe posted up!!! :cheesy:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 28 2008, 09:34 AM~10968893
> *Who all is rolling out to the car wash 2night?? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 are u rollin out here tonight??


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 28 2008, 02:37 PM~10970103
> *are u rollin out here tonight??
> *


Not sure yet, see what happens. We got a meeting at my house tonight and just got back from the lickher store with 2 bottles so... But shit everybody will be here so some of us might roll if we're not too faded. What time everybody be showin up?? Last time I went out there round 930 no one was out.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 28 2008, 04:09 PM~10970509
> *Not sure yet, see what happens. We got a meeting at my house tonight and just got back from the lickher ...store with 2 bottles so... But shit everybody will be here so some of us might roll if we're not too faded. What time everybody be showin up?? Last time I went out there round 930 no one was out.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 



yeah we dont show up till around 10pm u knoe peepz gotta make n intrance.. aight then see u wen we see u!! laterz


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thats fucked up your motors are burnt. why did they burn???? by the way i found this video on youtube check it out it really thought me something.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRWY_bY2Poo&feature=related


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 28 2008, 04:52 PM~10970707
> *thats fucked up your motors are burnt. why did they burn???? by the way i found this video on youtube check it out it really thought me something..  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRWY_bY2Poo&feature=related
> *


 shit i unno u got me !! i might if been tryin to do it to much quien sabe!!! and damnn thanks for tha video link i seee wat u mean!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

i need toi get me a y block!!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

ehh germaine.. do i have my slow downs on my pumps?? and i was seein homeboy on that video say it need to be adjusted rite .. do u think it might be off?? but mann i see wat he means and i think i knoe why i burnt it hahah damnnn damnn but trial n error homie gott make a mistake to learn from it mi entendes!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

you got 3 slow downs with each pump theyre adjusted right


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hope Everyone In Fort Worth Is Chillin Having A Goodtime....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 28 2008, 10:01 PM~10971981
> *Hope Everyone In Fort Worth Is Chillin Having A Goodtime....
> *


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 28 2008, 10:01 PM~10971981
> *Hope Everyone In Fort Worth Is Chillin Having A Goodtime....
> *


 :cheesy:  man tha car wash was wack last nite no one showed besides germaine n me.. n i brought some drinky drink so we jus ended up drinkin it all .. got a damn buzz over.. haahah it was chill thou ..!! :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jun 29 2008, 10:52 AM~10973778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno: umm i think u in tha wrong topic homie but nice!!!

SHIT DONT MAKE ME START POSTIN MY TATTOS EHHHH HAHA :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 29 2008, 11:20 AM~10973868
> *:dunno:  :dunno: umm i think u in tha wrong topic homie but nice!!!
> 
> SHIT DONT MAKE ME START POSTIN MY TATTOS EHHHH HAHA :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:  This was done by my Homie Lance V. - need some work holler at me


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 29 2008, 10:20 AM~10973868
> *:dunno:  :dunno: umm i think u in tha wrong topic homie but nice!!!
> 
> SHIT DONT MAKE ME START POSTIN MY TATTOS EHHHH HAHA :biggrin:
> *


My bad I dont kno how I posted here I thought I was on tatto topic.LOL


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Jun 29 2008, 01:31 PM~10974383
> *My bad I dont kno how I posted here I thought I was on tatto topic.LOL
> *


HA AH ITS COOL.. SEE U GOT JASON STARTED UPP HAHA HERE MINE !










:biggrin: :biggrin: WELL THATS HOW SHE FIRST LOOKED!! HAHAH


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup everyone :wave: Thanx Germain for the avatar works great :thumbsup: 
Look what happenned to my upper a-arm...the ball-joint tore off. Iguess thats why they say to reinforce them completely. .


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

OH SHYT THAT IS FUKED UP..DID THAT HAPPEN WHEN YOU WERE HOPPING IT AT ECHO LAKE???OR TODAY..CAN YOU REWELD IT BACK???NO WONDER THEY SAY U GOTTA REINFORCE EM... MAKES ALOT OF SENSE..BUT ITS FIXABLE DONT WORRY..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 29 2008, 08:56 PM~10976216
> *Sup everyone :wave: Thanx Germain for the avatar works great :thumbsup:
> Look what happenned to my upper a-arm...the ball-joint tore off. Iguess thats why they say to reinforce them completely. .
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :uh: AWWWDAMNN POOR BABY!! I SEE U WAS PUTTIN WORK INTO HER N PUSHIN HER TO THA LIMIT DAMNNN... SORRY DANNY FOR THAT HAPPENIN MUST BE A BUMMER BUT IT AINT NUTTIN U CANT HANDLE QUE NO!!!..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

The Houston Picnic Was Good.. We Had A Good Time.. There Some Cool Homies. They Treated Us Like Family The Whole Weekend... Thanks To Latin Kustoms & Last Minute Customs.... Next Time We Should All Get Together N Roll Down There..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 29 2008, 11:45 PM~10978397
> *Sounds like you had a great time.. thanks for rappin out there...</span>[/i]*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 30 2008, 08:02 AM~10979018
> *Sounds like you had a great time.. thanks for rappin out there...
> *


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Jun 27 2008, 11:44 PM~10967668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least mine will work :0 :biggrin: 



whos all goin to da wash sat i wanna show of my kandy blue rims :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Lucio from Latino Entertainment---Representing 
A&M Customs in Ft Worth.......


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 30 2008, 01:45 AM~10978397
> *The Houston Picnic Was Good.. We Had A Good Time.. There Some Cool Homies. They Treated Us Like Family The Whole Weekend... Thanks To Latin Kustoms & Last Minute Customs.... Next Time We Should All Get Together N Roll Down There..
> *


post up the vids of how :worship: mystic styles of fort worth shut down houston in the tug o war :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 29 2008, 10:42 PM~10977066
> *OH SHYT THAT IS FUKED UP..DID THAT HAPPEN WHEN YOU WERE HOPPING IT AT ECHO LAKE???OR TODAY..CAN YOU REWELD IT BACK???NO WONDER THEY SAY U GOTTA REINFORCE EM... MAKES ALOT OF SENSE..BUT ITS FIXABLE DONT WORRY..
> *


 I don't when it happenned but I noticed it on Thursday. I'll have to build a new one. Nimodo  Will be ready for the wash on saturday


----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Jun 30 2008, 10:22 AM~10979951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH SHIT THE T-REX


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> u must be the leader then :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Jus follow the leader mijo!! :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 30 2008, 06:31 PM~10984716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 30 2008, 09:31 PM~10984716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 30 2008, 08:45 PM~10986156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*SOUNDS LIKE FUN* :thumbsup:


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

THE OFFICAL AFTER PARTY ! ! !


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Jun 30 2008, 11:54 PM~10986230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Jun 30 2008, 11:54 PM~10986230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2008, 12:26 AM~10986475
> *nice
> *


Sup Gotti


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anything Going Out Thursday Night???? Clubs/Bars


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jun 30 2008, 11:56 AM~10980167
> *post up the vids of how :worship:  mystic styles of fort worth shut down houston in  the tug o war :biggrin:
> *


Im Still Trying To Figer Out How To Work That HDV Camera. Workin On It Tho.. But I Gotta Crash Out Here In A Little Bit Hav To Get Up At 6 Tomorrow... :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 30 2008, 09:45 PM~10986156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I'll be there Homies !!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 30 2008, 09:01 PM~10984509
> *Jus follow the leader mijo!! :biggrin:
> 
> Its kool.... do what you do
> *


i dont follow i teach how to lead :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 30 2008, 11:45 PM~10986156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

for all you illegal music downloaders heres a new program that works better than limewire.. its the same shyt but this one works http://www.frostwire.com/


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Loco 61 here you go bro...

GET READY FOR THE HOTTEST PRE-4TH OF JULY PARTY


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2008, 12:51 PM~10988970
> *for all you illegal music downloaders heres a new program that works better than limewire.. its the same shyt but this one works http://www.frostwire.com/
> *


 :scrutinize: :thumbsup: :scrutinize:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Jul 1 2008, 01:09 PM~10989147
> *Loco 61 here you go bro...
> 
> GET READY FOR THE HOTTEST PRE-4TH OF JULY PARTY
> ...


Thanks Lucio...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 30 2008, 03:56 PM~10982174
> *I don't when it happenned but I noticed it on Thursday.  I'll have to build a new one. Nimodo    Will be ready for the wash on saturday
> *


COOL SO WHEN YOU REINFORCE THE A ARMS THE METAL BECOME THICKER.. DOES THAT MEAN YOU NEED BIGGER LONGER SCREWS TO HOLD THE BALL JOINT?>?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

Special Thanks For All the parts to make this happen!!!
commin soon to your local car wash lol
























































what you guys think good or no?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :0 Yea it looks good homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 1 2008, 04:50 PM~10990952
> *:0  :0 Yea it looks good homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

I was trying to read arts website but the flash got it... He dont have a website yet does he? :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2008, 04:09 PM~10990647
> *COOL SO WHEN YOU REINFORCE THE A ARMS THE METAL BECOME THICKER.. DOES THAT MEAN YOU NEED BIGGER LONGER SCREWS TO HOLD THE BALL JOINT?>?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 1 2008, 04:47 PM~10990924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Jul 1 2008, 04:58 PM~10990997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie 

whos gonna roll da wash with me saturday?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 1 2008, 04:03 PM~10991035
> *dont think so bro
> thanks homie
> 
> ...


I'll see about roll'n out to Ft Worth in the Cutty... Shit I may even roll the panel truck out there...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 1 2008, 05:53 PM~10991413
> *I'll see about roll'n out to Ft Worth in the Cutty... Shit I may even roll the panel truck out there...
> *


already homie c u there


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 1 2008, 05:53 PM~10991413
> *I'll see about roll'n out to Ft Worth in the Cutty... Shit I may even roll the panel truck out there...
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

that lil truck looks good.. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 1 2008, 04:59 PM~10991007
> *:yes:
> *


MAKES SENSE  I WANNA C THAT 61 LOCO..WHOS PUTTIN UR HYDROS IN/???


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2008, 04:09 PM~10990647
> *COOL SO WHEN YOU REINFORCE THE A ARMS THE METAL BECOME THICKER.. DOES THAT MEAN YOU NEED BIGGER LONGER SCREWS TO HOLD THE BALL JOINT?>?
> *


Yeah, I'll be using be using 5/16x1". 
Who's going to the MAJESTICS & CARNALES picnic on Sunday?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks good lonso


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 1 2008, 05:53 PM~10991413
> *I'll see about roll'n out to Ft Worth in the Cutty... Shit I may even roll the panel truck out there...
> *


Cool see u there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2008, 08:21 PM~10992347
> *looks good lonso
> *


X2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I WILL DEFINETLY TRY TO BE THERE


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Jul 1 2008, 06:52 PM~10991824-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me!!!!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2008, 08:52 PM~10992616
> *i wont be able to make it my alternator fuked up in my cutlass.. it left me at the carwash on saturday but estrella gave me some juice back.. thank you so much i appreciate it
> *


I might have a spare one u can have ...will call u tomorrow.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

ill put it in :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 1 2008, 09:05 PM~10992744
> *thanks homies more to come
> me!!!!!!
> *


slam that hoe. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 1 2008, 09:21 PM~10992871
> *I might have a spare one u can have ...will call u tomorrow.
> *


I BOUGHT A REBUILT ONE FOR 45 BUCKS AND ALREADY GOT IT RUNNING..  I THINK ITS LIKE A 94 AMP OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT BUT I APPRECIATE IT DANNY..  THIS OLD MAN OFF OF HEMPHILL HAS EM WITH 1 YEAR WARRANTY.. WORKS GOOD


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2008, 06:53 PM~10991829
> *MAKES SENSE  I WANNA C THAT 61 LOCO..WHOS PUTTIN UR HYDROS IN/???
> *


Aurileo with Hardlines


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Did This For The Homies From Latin Kustoms In H-Town..


LATIN KUSTOMS YOUTUBE


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up to all the lowriding jente :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jul 1 2008, 11:01 PM~10993846
> *wuts up to all the lowriding jente :thumbsup:
> *


Sup TexasGoldPlater.?????


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Jun 30 2008, 11:56 PM~10986248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jul 1 2008, 11:01 PM~10993846
> *wuts up to all the lowriding jente :thumbsup:
> *


sup sup txgoldpl8er


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 1 2008, 10:26 PM~10993485
> *I Did This For The Homies From Latin Kustoms In H-Town..
> LATIN  KUSTOMS YOUTUBE
> *


  nice video loco


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 1 2008, 10:23 PM~10993452
> *Aurileo  with Hardlines
> *


its gonna look clean


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2008, 11:29 PM~10994109
> * nice video loco
> *


I hav some videos but i cant upload them cuz there HD video


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

everything is possible


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2008, 11:36 PM~10994176
> *everything is possible
> *


 :| The Camera I Just Got Is A Sony HDD An Im Thinking They Dont Make HD Software On These Computers Yet  It Says I Hav To Hav Some Program, But I Can Switch It To Standard Video an It Works Fine.. Tobad I Already Used The HD For Lots Of Video Clips


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

setup looks good alex


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2008, 11:36 PM~10994176
> *everything is possible
> *


Yeah I hear that. Pass them over to Germain he can do them......right?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2008, 11:43 PM~10994244
> *setup looks good alex
> *


Juangotti did u fix your car?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 1 2008, 11:46 PM~10994273
> *Juangotti did u fix your car?
> *


nope its parked right now. waiting on some extra cash


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 1 2008, 09:42 PM~10993052
> *ill put it in :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 1 2008, 11:45 PM~10994263
> *Yeah I hear that. Pass them over to Germain he can do them......right?
> *


i might but like he says its hd my computer is old as hell..you might look into that program like you said


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2008, 11:43 PM~10994244
> *setup looks good alex
> *


Thanks...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Tug Of War Fort Worth Vs. H Town

Bad Video, I Had To Rerecord It From My LapTop Still Trying To Figer Out How To Do HD on Youtube...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jul 1 2008, 10:07 PM~10993289-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no prob im settled in im ready to help when needed
danny and germaine pm me ur numbers homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 2 2008, 09:43 AM~10996052
> *patience my friend
> whats up homie :cheesy:
> x2 :biggrin:
> ...


Sup RollinBlue You Rolling This Weekend?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2008, 10:38 AM~10996355
> *Sup RollinBlue  You Rolling This Weekend?
> *


yep :cheesy: 

man i got the whole week off and im bored anyone workin on some projects and need some help im availiable :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 2 2008, 11:11 AM~10996563
> *yep :cheesy:
> 
> man i got the whole week off and im bored anyone workin on some projects and need some help im availiable  :biggrin:
> *


LOL I Wish I Had The Week Off... Im Ready For A Vacation


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2008, 11:21 AM~10996624
> *LOL I Wish I Had The Week Off... Im Ready For A Vacation
> *


not like me you dont im not gettin payed since i just started at this company its kinda of a forced vacation you know damn :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2008, 03:09 PM~10990647
> *COOL SO WHEN YOU REINFORCE THE A ARMS THE METAL BECOME THICKER.. DOES THAT MEAN YOU NEED BIGGER LONGER SCREWS TO HOLD THE BALL JOINT?>?
> *


Whats up homie? How high are u hopping? Are you a-arms extended?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: A homie of mine needs his engine rebuilt. Does anyone know of anybody that does this? Its a Chrysler LHS 96 or 97. Shoot me a PM if you do with the info, and any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 2 2008, 02:33 PM~10998078
> *:biggrin: A homie of mine needs his engine rebuilt. Does anyone know of anybody that does this? Its a Chrysler LHS 96 or 97. Shoot me a PM if you do with the info, and any help is greatly appreciated.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

HYDRAULIC FUN


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 2 2008, 02:40 PM~10998131
> *
> *


 wat supp lonso.. i seen u rollin *****. :0 :0 :biggrin: . hey i got a new number pm me urs i aint got my old phone no mo.. .. SUPP MY PEEPZ .. IM BACK WAS HAVIN COMPUTER PROBLEM BUT FIXED NOW.. SO WAT I MISS!! EHHH I SEE WE GOT ANOTHER PICINIC SUMIN UP.. IM DOWN TO ROLL!!! HOLLA HOLLA

SUP GERMAINE.. U GOT UR G RIDE UP N RUNNIN!!

SUP DANNY!!!! 

SUPP LOCO!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

no prob im settled in im ready to help when needed
danny and germaine pm me ur numbers homies
[/quote]

PM send


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 07:03 PM~11000034
> *wat supp lonso.. i seen u rollin *****. :0  :0  :biggrin: . hey i got a new number pm me urs i aint got my old phone no mo.. .. SUPP MY PEEPZ .. IM BACK WAS HAVIN COMPUTER PROBLEM BUT FIXED NOW.. SO WAT I MISS!! EHHH I SEE WE GOT ANOTHER PICINIC SUMIN UP.. IM DOWN TO ROLL!!! HOLLA HOLLA
> 
> SUP GERMAINE.. U GOT UR G RIDE UP N RUNNIN!!
> ...


Sup Starla u up & running?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 07:03 PM~11000034
> *wat supp lonso.. i seen u rollin *****. :0  :0  :biggrin: . hey i got a new number pm me urs i aint got my old phone no mo.. .. SUPP MY PEEPZ .. IM BACK WAS HAVIN COMPUTER PROBLEM BUT FIXED NOW.. SO WAT I MISS!! EHHH I SEE WE GOT ANOTHER PICINIC SUMIN UP.. IM DOWN TO ROLL!!! HOLLA HOLLA
> 
> SUP GERMAINE.. U GOT UR G RIDE UP N RUNNIN!!
> ...


I see how it is :guns: :guns: :buttkick:  Wassup Starla :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup peeps. wut the deal


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> wat supp lonso.. i seen u rollin *****. :0 :0 :biggrin: . hey i got a new number pm me urs i aint got my old phone no mo.. .. SUPP MY PEEPZ .. IM BACK WAS HAVIN COMPUTER PROBLEM BUT FIXED NOW.. SO WAT I MISS!! EHHH I SEE WE GOT ANOTHER PICINIC SUMIN UP.. IM DOWN TO ROLL!!! HOLLA HOLLA
> 
> SUP GERMAINE.. U GOT UR G RIDE UP N RUNNIN!!
> 
> ...


u fuckin liar!!! :biggrin: 



> no prob im settled in im ready to help when needed
> danny and germaine pm me ur numbers homies


PM send
[/quote]

 



> Sup Starla u up & running?


she needs to check her selenoids i think ones blown by what she tells me



> :angry:
> I see how it is :guns: :guns: :buttkick:  Wassup Starla :biggrin:


  




> sup peeps. wut the deal


 :wave:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 2 2008, 07:51 PM~11000319
> *:angry:
> I see how it is :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:   Wassup Starla :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 AWW SUPP JASON MR OSO REPPIN THAT D-TOWN  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> u fuckin liar!!! :biggrin:
> PM send


  
she needs to check her selenoids i think ones blown by what she tells me
 
:wave:
[/quote]


WAT EVA HOE!!! :cheesy: 

DONT GET ALL BIG HEADED CUZ U GOT UR PIMP TRUCKVILLE :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 2 2008, 01:34 PM~10997698
> *Whats up homie? How high are u hopping? Are you a-arms extended?
> *


im hoppin bout 2 and a half inches and my a arms are not extended.. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2008, 08:55 PM~11000813
> *im hoppin bout 2 and a half inches and my a arms are not extended.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

along wayz from hittin back bumper


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2008, 08:30 PM~11001029
> *along wayz from hittin back bumper
> *


What setup you got?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 07:03 PM~11000034
> *wat supp lonso.. i seen u rollin *****. :0  :0  :biggrin: . hey i got a new number pm me urs i aint got my old phone no mo.. .. SUPP MY PEEPZ .. IM BACK WAS HAVIN COMPUTER PROBLEM BUT FIXED NOW.. SO WAT I MISS!! EHHH I SEE WE GOT ANOTHER PICINIC SUMIN UP.. IM DOWN TO ROLL!!! HOLLA HOLLA
> 
> SUP GERMAINE.. U GOT UR G RIDE UP N RUNNIN!!
> ...


WUz Up Gurl... Just Got Back From Vacation Bible School w/ My Kids... ( Dont Hate )


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SUP tples65????


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 2 2008, 09:39 PM~11001091
> *What setup you got?
> *


2 pro hopper pumps with 6 batteries and 8 switches 8's front and 10's back..


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2008, 10:07 PM~11001299
> *2 pro hopper pumps with 6 batteries and 8 switches 8's front and 10's back..
> *


  :biggrin: :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup: 

IF U DONT KNOE KNOW YA KNOE YA KNOE.. GERMAINE BE UP ON IT!!.. THATS THA MEX WIT THAT HYDRO FLEX !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2008, 10:07 PM~11001299
> *2 pro hopper pumps with 6 batteries and 8 switches 8's front and 10's back..
> *


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2008, 09:07 PM~11001299
> *2 pro hopper pumps with 6 batteries and 8 switches 8's front and 10's back..
> *


If i was you at least ill have the a-arms extended, rainbow reinforce and bridge done.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2008, 09:51 PM~11001167
> *WUz Up Gurl... Just Got Back From Vacation Bible School w/ My Kids... ( Dont Hate )
> *


 :nono: :nono: :around: :tongue: 

HA HA ALREADY REPPIN THAT JESUS CHRISTO LOVE!!! AINT NUTTIN WRONG WITH THAT!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 2 2008, 10:10 PM~11001326
> *If i was you at least ill have the a-arms extended, rainbow reinforce and bridge done.
> *


even if i dont hop it???


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2008, 10:07 PM~11001299
> *2 pro hopper pumps with 6 batteries and 8 switches 8's front and 10's back..
> 
> 
> ...


 EHHH GERMAINE U TAKE OUT UR BUMP IN THA TRUNK :0 :0 

AND YEAH GERMAINE GOT THA A ARMS JUS GOTTA GET THEM FINISHED AND ON.. HE KNOE WAT HES DOIN!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 10:13 PM~11001353
> *EHHH GERMAINE U TAKE OUT UR BUMP IN THA TRUNK :0  :0
> 
> AND YEAH GERMAINE GOT THA A ARMS JUS GOTTA GET THEM FINISHED AND ON.. HE KNOE WAT HES DOIN!!
> ...


thtats a pic that danny took it dont look like that no more though...now the trunk is all ate up with battery acid hahahahahah..plus i got more solenoids and the battery hold downs are wide piece of steel


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 10:11 PM~11001338
> *:nono:  :nono:  :around:  :tongue:
> 
> HA HA ALREADY REPPIN THAT JESUS CHRISTO LOVE!!! AINT NUTTIN WRONG WITH THAT!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

OHHHHH I WAS FIXIN TO SAY DAMNN U CLEAN OUT THA TRRUNK REAL WELL FROM LAST TIME I SAW!!! HAHA I THOUGHT U REPAINTED IT!!.. STILL A BAD ASS SETUP THOU!!!.. I FINALY GET MY STIMULUS CHECKE AND GONNA GET NEW SOLEONIDS AND SHIT FOR THE G RIDE .. I TALKED TO DANNY HE TOLD ME THAT HE THINKS I GOT A BAD BATTERY SO THATS WHY ITS CUZIN AL THA PROBLEMS TOO.. CUZ REMEMEBR WE HEARD IT GETTIN WEAKER WEN I WAS HITTIN IT HE SAYS IT PROLLY CAUSEING DRAINEGE FROM THE OTHER ONE TOO SO IM GONNA GO TO ARTE N REPLACE IT CUZ REMEBER I JUS CHARGED ALL THA BATTERYS Y THEY WENT DOWN TO 11. 6 IN THAT FEW SWITCHES I HITT!!.. BUT AT LEAST IM GETTIN DOWN TO THA PRBLEM!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2008, 10:15 PM~11001367
> *thtats a pic that danny took it dont look like that no more though...now the trunk is all ate up with battery acid hahahahahah..plus i got more solenoids and the battery hold downs are wide piece of steel
> *


Lets See Some Pics


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

hold on :biggrin: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ZimbAGEHOPU


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY LOCO AND GERMAINE YALL GONNA GO TO THA PICNIC??


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2008, 10:18 PM~11001395
> *Lets See Some Pics
> *


 X2
:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 10:20 PM~11001411
> *HEY LOCO AND GERMAINE YALL GONNA GO TO THA PICNIC??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i gotta fix my power steering belt that shyt broke today and i will fix it tomorrow hopefully// and if its fixed ill definetly be there..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2008, 10:27 PM~11001462
> *i gotta fix my power steering belt that shyt broke today and i will fix it tomorrow hopefully// and if its fixed ill definetly be there..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need to get crackin on my cutty


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 2 2008, 10:27 PM~11001468
> *I need to get crackin on my cutty
> *


Sup Gotti????


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 2 2008, 10:27 PM~11001468
> *I need to get crackin on my cutty
> *



yes yess u do . we ready to see u on that grind baby boy!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 10:29 PM~11001484
> *yes yess u do . we ready to see u on that grind baby boy!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

damnn whos ride is that on ur youtube avator shit looks bad ass germaine


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

which one???


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

that one thats leanin on tha side it blue and wit tha whit top.. i tryed to look at tha video but my fuckin wwII computer takes for ever to load it


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2008, 10:52 PM~11001718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 ohh shittt mirra .. germaine doin that thing he do!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:   :0 .. ohh yeahhh!!! need to make a better video thou we didnt catch all tha good jumps but .. ohh i reemeber this nite.. my first switch hittin!!! i think im gonna cry wit joy ehhhhhh  ..thanks G!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 10:43 PM~11001610
> *that one thats leanin on tha side it blue and wit tha whit top.. i tryed to look at tha video but my fuckin wwII  computer takes for ever to load it
> *


thats a video clip from og rider videos i like it alot for i have never seen anything like that in person


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

DAMNN NOW I SEE IT IN ACTION MY COMPUTER SLOWWWW GRRR.. DAMNNN I LOVES IT !!! CAN I USE THTA AS A AVATOR???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 10:59 PM~11001775
> *DAMNN NOW I SEE IT IN ACTION MY COMPUTER SLOWWWW GRRR.. DAMNNN I LOVES IT !!! CAN I USE THTA AS A AVATOR???
> *


no but i can make you one if you want?/ whichone you want the jump or the side?>


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

SUPPPP MR OSO!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2008, 11:00 PM~11001786
> *no but i can make you one if you want?/ whichone you want the jump or the side?>
> *


 U TOOK OUT THA OTHER ONE BEFOR I GOT TO SEE IT CAN U POST THA ONE OF THE SIDE SO I CAN SEE IT AGAIN!! BUT I LIKE THA FIRST ONE!!! DO THAT ONE BUT LET ME SEE THA OTRA TAMBIEN IF THATS COO!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2008, 10:52 PM~11001718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :wow:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

DAMNN I THINK IT MY COMPUTER I DONT SEE THE SIDE ONE MOVIN?? JUS THA ONE JUMPIN!! U GOT A LINK TO THE VIDEO WERE I CAN CLEICK ON IT TO SEE IT INDIVUALLY

I KNOE RITE LOCO!! U BEIN TO MODEST THOU!! THANKS ,.... I LOVES MY BABY!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2008, 10:52 PM~11001718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :biggrin: lol jk :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

got your pms danny and germaine


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 11:04 PM~11001840
> *DAMNN I THINK IT MY COMPUTER I DONT SEE THE SIDE ONE MOVIN?? JUS THA ONE JUMPIN!!  U GOT A LINK TO THE VIDEO WERE I CAN CLEICK ON IT TO SEE IT INDIVUALLY
> 
> I KNOE RITE LOCO!! U BEIN TO MODEST THOU!! THANKS ,.... I LOVES MY BABY!!!
> *


nope dont got a link it should show the side one too dont know why it dont show


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 2 2008, 11:06 PM~11001852
> *:thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...




FUCC U BISHHH... HAHAHA :biggrin: SEE I TOLD U IT COULD HOPP ... A LIL


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

OHHH OK I SEE IT BUT SLOWLY AWW I SEE DANNYY HITTIN THA SWITCHES I LIKES IT .. DEFINTALY GOIN ON MYSPACE!!!! HAHAH

DANNY N GERMAINE .. AND I CANT FORGET MY HOMIE LONSO.. ARE THA SHITT!!!! THANKS GUYS FOR ALL YALLS HELP!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

BUT YEAH I WANT A AVATOR OF THE ONE HOPPIN IF U CAN DO THAT WEN EVA U GOT TIME .. PRRECIATE G!!!!!!..LOOKS PERFECTO!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> *OHHH OK I SEE IT BUT SLOWLY AWW I SEE DANNYY HITTIN THA SWITCHES I LIKES IT .. DEFINTALY GOIN ON MYSPACE!!!! HAHAH
> 
> DANNY N GERMAINE .. AND I CANT FORGET MY HOMIE LONSO.. ARE THA SHITT!!!! THANKS GUYS FOR ALL YALLS HELP!!*


uffin:  no prob anytime hit me up after you get out and ill check them selinoids for ya


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 2 2008, 11:13 PM~11001929
> *uffin:   no prob anytime hit me up after you get out and ill check them selinoids for ya
> *


 ALREADYY.... EHHH.. U SAY U MAKE IT RAIN .. U MAKIN IT RAIN ON THESE HOES HAHAHHAHA :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

here u go


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2008, 11:18 PM~11001983
> *here u go
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2008, 11:18 PM~11001983
> *here u go
> 
> 
> ...


 YESS SIR ... THATS WAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:worship: :worship: :werd: 

THNAKS G!!!!!...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 11:20 PM~11002006
> *YESS SIR ... THATS WAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :worship:  :worship:  :werd:
> 
> ...


no problem :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 11:18 PM~11001973
> *ALREADYY.... EHHH.. U SAY U MAKE IT RAIN .. U MAKIN IT RAIN ON THESE HOES HAHAHHAHA :0  :biggrin:
> *


yep im still waiting to make it rain on that huera :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 2 2008, 11:22 PM~11002032
> *yep im still waiting to make it rain on that huera  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

EHH IM WORKIN ON IT ***** U JUS BE STALLIN AHHAHA JK :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

IGHT I ADDED IT TO THA AVATOR BUT IT DONT SHOW UP DOES IT TAKE TIME??


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 11:23 PM~11002045
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> EHH IM WORKIN ON IT ***** U JUS BE STALLIN AHHAHA JK :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


u stallin hurry the fuck up!!! :uh:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 2 2008, 11:25 PM~11002073
> *u stallin hurry the fuck up!!! :uh:
> *


 DAMNN I KNOE U CAN GET ASS SO WHY U SWEATIN MY HOMEGURL.. CALMATE' WEY.. DONT GET ALL BLUE BALLED UP ON A BITCH .. STICK UR TOUNGUE BACK IN YA MOUF :0 :0


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 11:28 PM~11002089
> *DAMNN I KNOE U CAN GET ASS SO WHY U SWEATIN MY HOMEGURL.. CALMATE' WEY.. DONT GET ALL BLUE BALLED UP ON A BITCH .. STICK UR TOUNGUE BACK IN YA MOUF  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: y you puttin my buisness on the net ***** c who checks your ride out :0 

jk


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Lucio???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 11:23 PM~11002054
> *IGHT I ADDED IT TO THA AVATOR BUT IT DONT SHOW UP DOES IT TAKE TIME??
> *


it shouldnt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Im Out..


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

I SEE IT NOWW.. I JUS GOTTA REMEBER MY SHITT IS FUCKIN WACK ASS COMPUTER .. PATIENCE GRASSHOPPER....


HEY LOCO FORGOT TO ASK THOSE PIC U POSTED OF UR PUMPS U FINALLY GOT THEM IN HUH!!!.. WEN U PLANN ON JUICIN IT UP??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jul 2 2008, 10:28 PM~11001480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am too. My only set back is I made a commitment to my club members that I would finish my bike first... Almost done so we on the come up.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2008, 11:37 PM~11002183
> *Im Out..
> *


pretty gay. :|


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 2 2008, 11:40 PM~11002222
> *chillen
> I am too. My only set back is I made a commitment to my club members that I would finish my bike first... Almost done so we on the come up.
> *


 YEPP I UNDERSTAND THAT GOTTA DO WAT U GOTTA DO!!! U ALMOST DONE WITH UR BIKE ?? I GOTTA CHECK OUT UR TOPIC I BEEN SLIPPIN !! SORRY HOMIE!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one know a good pinstriper?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 2 2008, 11:44 PM~11002256
> *
> 
> any one know a good pinstriper?
> *


u got that bike at your house now?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 2 2008, 11:47 PM~11002285
> *u got that bike at your house now?
> *


no/ Its still in lubbock


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 11:43 PM~11002249
> *YEPP I UNDERSTAND THAT GOTTA DO WAT U GOTTA DO!!! U ALMOST DONE WITH UR BIKE ?? I GOTTA CHECK OUT UR TOPIC I BEEN SLIPPIN !! SORRY HOMIE!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Your never done. Almost put together? yea almost.lol


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY GERAMINE IF U HAVENT ALREADY CAN U POST THE CLIPS ON MY TOPIC I TRYED TO GO BACK AND GET THA CODE BUT U ALREADY EDITED BEFORE I REMMEBR .. THANKS!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

DAMNNNNN GERMAINE I SEE U WIT THA AVATOR WORKK!!!! FUCKIN SWEET I LIKE THAT ONE BADDD ASSS... THAT SHIT WAS HITTIN HIGH!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY DO U SEE MY AVATOR MOVIN??? I SEE URS BUT NOT MINE!!??


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

no


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

AWWW MANNN.. U THINK U CAN FIX THAT FOR ME GERMAINE???


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

no


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Jul 3 2008, 12:09 AM~11002491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Jun 30 2008, 11:45 PM~10986156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2008, 09:13 PM~11001352
> *even if i dont hop it???
> *


Yea. You will be having a better off set on the ball joint with the a-arm extended plus you car wont be buttler flying. The rainbow will keep the quarter panels from buckle-n. The bridge will keep the ears on the frame from breaking.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 2 2008, 09:44 PM~11002256
> *
> 
> any one know a good pinstriper?
> *


I do Curly he is the best.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 2 2008, 09:58 PM~11001764
> *ohh shittt mirra .. germaine doin that thing he do!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:      :0 .. ohh yeahhh!!! need to make  a better video thou we didnt catch all tha good jumps but .. ohh i reemeber this nite.. my first switch hittin!!!  i think im gonna cry wit joy ehhhhhh  ..thanks G!!!
> *



Check my video - Homie Styln getting ready to make it's return so get out the way..
Hop'n
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFoVndpD-J0
Scrap'n
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bo_v77S548Q


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 3 2008, 08:31 AM~11004256
> *
> Check my video - Homie Styln getting ready to make it's return so get out the way..
> Hop'n
> ...


Can't wait to see it?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

CALLING OUT ALL MY HOMIES COME PARTY WITH THE CREW TONIGHT....
CHECK THIS OUT EVERYONE FREE B4 11&$3 DRINKS ALL NIGHT !


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 3 2008, 09:31 AM~11004256
> *
> Check my video - Homie Styln getting ready to make it's return so get out the way..
> Hop'n
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 3 2008, 08:04 AM~11003950
> *Yea. You will be having a better off set on the ball joint with the a-arm extended plus you car wont be buttler flying. The rainbow will keep the quarter panels from buckle-n. The bridge will keep the ears on the frame from breaking.
> *


cool how thick of a metal do you need for the rainbow and the bridge?? i got a piece of metal that someone was gonna use as a bridge for a cutlass that might work...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

AVATAR


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 3 2008, 11:23 AM~11005320
> *cool how thick of a metal do you need for the rainbow and the bridge?? i got a piece of metal that someone was gonna use as a bridge for a cutlass that might work...
> *


We use 3/16" or 1/4" for the raibow and a c-channel for the bridge.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 3 2008, 12:08 AM~11002482
> *AWWW MANNN.. U THINK U CAN FIX THAT FOR ME GERMAINE???
> *


WE NEED TO GET A BETTER VIDEO OF IT DOING IT.. THAT VIDEO I HAVE IS NOT A FULL HOP TU SABES IM HAVIN PROBLEMS WITH IT UNLESS U WANT HALF A HOP


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 3 2008, 01:04 PM~11005636
> *We use 3/16" or 1/4" for the raibow and a c-channel for the bridge.
> *


WHATS A C CHANNEL? :uh:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 3 2008, 12:05 PM~11005644
> *WHATS A C CHANNEL? :uh:
> *


 piece of metal [.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 3 2008, 08:06 AM~11003954
> *I do Curly he is the best.
> 
> 
> ...


hes in calli though


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 3 2008, 12:39 PM~11005449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

roll call ****** whos goin saturday and what time we showin up!!!

Rollin Blue


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

9:00 sharp. So we can make it to sonic before they close.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 03:55 PM~11006972
> *9:00 sharp. So we can make it to sonic before they close.
> *


u hungry juan lol :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 3 2008, 04:12 PM~11007121
> *u hungry juan lol :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Jul 3 2008, 04:12 PM~11007121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need to put my steering wheel on. any one familiar??? Its a 6 bolt?


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 3 2008, 03:40 PM~11006866
> *roll call ****** whos goin saturday and what time we showin up!!!
> 
> Rollin Blue
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

everyone got a hopping video except me well here it is homies.. not much but fuck it.. http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp5SVU6uuKY


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 3 2008, 07:49 PM~11008515
> *everyone got a hopping video except me well here it is homies.. not much but fuck it..  http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp5SVU6uuKY
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

FOR-U-2ENVY http://youtube.com/watch?v=oAYq_-hEioM


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 3 2008, 07:15 PM~11008651
> *FOR-U-2ENVY http://youtube.com/watch?v=oAYq_-hEioM
> *


good job IRVING CUSTOMS http://s121.photobucket.com/albums/o229/JE...4t=CLIP0055.flv


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 3 2008, 08:15 PM~11008651
> *FOR-U-2ENVY http://youtube.com/watch?v=oAYq_-hEioM
> *


THAT IS ONE FUKIN CLEAN ASS CAR..HOPS HIGH AS FUCK TOO..


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 3 2008, 07:49 PM~11008515
> *everyone got a hopping video except me well here it is homies.. not much but fuck it..  http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Zp5SVU6uuKY
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0  already!! that was sweet !!! good ol cutlass rite there hoppin n movin n style!!!!.!!!..


ehh germaine i think its my batteries causin tha problem i went out there today to lift it up jus to see and that bitch was dead !!! so that in batteriey draned all the othere aint htat a bitch homie!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 3 2008, 08:15 PM~11008651
> *FOR-U-2ENVY http://youtube.com/watch?v=oAYq_-hEioM
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 3 2008, 09:57 PM~11009285
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0   already!! that was sweet !!! good ol cutlass rite there hoppin n movin n style!!!!.!!!..
> ehh germaine i think its my batteries causin tha problem i went out there today to lift it up jus to see and that bitch was dead !!! so that in batteriey draned all the othere aint htat a bitch homie!!!
> *


THATS FUKED UP IM SURE ITS SOMETHING ELSE THOUGH.. WHAT THE VOLT METER READ??? might be the solenoids..danny will be a good mechanic for this


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

WHATS UP DANNY :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 3 2008, 09:57 PM~11009285
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0   already!! that was sweet !!! good ol cutlass rite there hoppin n movin n style!!!!.!!!..
> ehh germaine i think its my batteries causin tha problem i went out there today to lift it up jus to see and that bitch was dead !!! so that in batteriey draned all the othere aint htat a bitch homie!!!
> *


Sup Starla, I can go by your house tomorrow around 11:30am to look at your car. Have u changed your selenoids?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 3 2008, 10:30 PM~11009511
> *WHATS UP DANNY :wave:
> *


Q-vole Germain how u doing?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im doing alright but my car something is messing up.. i changed out the power steering belt and it feels all hard and shit when i turn.. imma check the oil tomorrow make sure its all good. also i was gonna ask you.. i want the back to seat lower.. should i cut the red springs??? move the blue ones to the back and cut those instead and put the red ones up front?? i dont know..what u think


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 3 2008, 10:38 PM~11009563
> *im doing alright but my car  something is messing up.. i changed out the power steering belt and it feels all hard and shit when i turn.. imma check the oil tomorrow make sure its all good. also i was gonna ask you.. i want the back to seat lower.. should i cut the red springs??? move the blue ones to the back and cut those instead and put the red ones up front?? i dont know..what u think
> *


I would cut the red one sense they are 1 ton coils. Remamber u still have one full stack (2 ton) coil here at the house... u can use for your front end just cut in half.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

will it still scrape though???with the blue ones cut in half?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 3 2008, 11:12 PM~11009744
> *will it still scrape though???with the blue ones cut in half?
> *


No I don't think u will be abel to.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU HAVE TIME PLZ :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 2 2008, 11:47 PM~11002292
> *no/ Its still in lubbock
> *


Whats it doin in lubbock?? Is that where it was painted??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 4 2008, 12:19 AM~11010182
> *Whats it doin in lubbock?? Is that where it was painted??
> *


yes sir. club member painted it


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 3 2008, 10:33 PM~11009530
> *Sup Starla, I can go by your house tomorrow around 11:30am to look at your car. Have u changed your selenoids?
> *



supp danny!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: .. nah i havent changed the solenoids yet my check comes saturday around 200pm so that was wen i was gonna do all tha parts buyin ..i havent got a chance to really check the battery volt had let my tio borrow it for tha day but i got it back now.. so in the morning im gonna wake up n check the meter and see wat it says .. cuz it doesnt make no sounds or move or nutin rite now soim prety sure the battery thats bad drained the others.. puess id hate for u to make a trip here wen i aint got al the supplies que no!! but if u want u cann call me primero y we can go from there i was gonna charge the batteries up again n find out which one is tha bad one and take it out so it wont effect tha otheres .. ight thnaks thou but holla :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 3 2008, 05:29 PM~11007616
> *I need to put my steering wheel on. any one familiar??? Its a 6 bolt?
> *


 :uh: take it to the wash on saturday rent a steering wheel puller from autozone and buy the adapter for your cuttty and ill put it on


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HAPPY 4TH EVERYONE GETT UR BOTTLES POPPIN N FIREWORKS CHOPPIN!!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 4 2008, 11:47 AM~11012283
> *:uh: take it to the wash on saturday rent a steering wheel puller from autozone and buy the adapter for your cuttty and ill put it on
> *


I need a 6 bolt adapter. all they got there is 5 bolt


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2008, 07:54 PM~11014512
> *I need a 6 bolt adapter. all they got there is 5 bolt
> *


hmm i gotta c i then


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

hey danny found out one of my problems was.. my ground that connect to the bottom of my frame came off and is all jacked up!!! so thata why i wasnt getin nething earlyer i had moved my car and heard it scrapin and then i found out wit battery the bad one and i labeled it .. but i gotta fix the ground one i unno if i can use that one nemore ... but im goin to get my solenids tommorow wen that damn check get here but if u here early sat let me knoe and ill cum to tha wash early como quera.. but i got my bateryes charged up thou!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Fucked my self good today.

broke my key. no spare. 125 key made on spot.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 5 2008, 12:20 AM~11015666
> *Fucked my self good today.
> 
> broke my key. no spare. 125 key made on spot.
> *


 :0 :0 

damnn that must of been a bitch wen that happened how u do it tryin to open ur door to hard or keyyi it somehow haha i been there done that !!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 5 2008, 12:31 AM~11015721
> *:0  :0
> 
> damnn that must of been a bitch wen that happened how u do it tryin to open ur door to hard or keyyi it somehow haha  i been there done that !!!
> *


ignition key. I was fuckin around and broke it in half. I was using it like a pic to brake a stick. :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: yeah Ima dumb ass


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 5 2008, 12:54 AM~11015820
> *ignition key. I was fuckin around and broke it in half. I was using it like a pic to brake a stick.  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  yeah Ima dumb ass
> *



:twak: I bet u wont do it again though :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

i got a couple of mp3 players for sale 25 bucks a piece new in the box 









anyone intrested ill be at the wash tonite round 9 just look for my truck


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

might not be able to make it to the wash tonight.. i keep on busting the power steering belt..
















i dont know what the fukin problem is  motor mount?transmission mount?power steering pulley?belt too big??  :uh:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 5 2008, 04:43 PM~11018193
> *might not be able to make it to the wash tonight.. i keep on busting the power steering belt..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  n damnnn i knoe car problem huh its abitch!!! im tryin to get my ground out and tha mutha fucker wont come loose and cant find tha rite size for the bolt and it fuckin hot out side argghh and then my damn check neva came so ill be gewttin it monday i hope fuckin irs gimme my check already!!! :angry:  :uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hmmmmmmmm


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

fuck powersteering go like that ill be there at 9


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Unable to make it guys


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 5 2008, 10:39 PM~11019634
> *Unable to make it guys
> *


 wuz sup gotti wat happen to u reppin thee artistic?? and wat club is lost?? :uh: :uh: :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 6 2008, 01:24 AM~11020242
> *wuz sup gotti wat happen to u reppin thee artistic?? and wat club is lost?? :uh:  :uh:  :0
> *


Artistics all day every day.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

ehh foo tha wash was kinda of wack but later on los carnales showed up so it ended up aight we jus posted up n chtilled u gonna make it to tha bbq at echo lake homie??? i goin . i finally got my juice goin ..holla holla


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

look at this bad ass 64ss at tha car wash !!



















and u knoe i gotta post up my juice box!!!



















and fortworth mex kiddios


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 5 2008, 04:15 PM~11018086
> *i got a couple of mp3 players for sale 25 bucks a piece new in the box
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 hahaha gay!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 5 2008, 07:52 PM~11018985
> *fuck powersteering go like that ill be there at 9
> *


i couldnt even turn that wheel and shyt it is hard as fuck.but its fixed now...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 6 2008, 01:38 AM~11020331
> *ehh foo tha wash was kinda of wack but later on los carnales showed up so it ended up aight we jus posted up n chtilled u gonna make it to tha bbq at echo lake homie??? i goin . i finally got my juice goin ..holla holla
> *


LOS CARNALES came out STRONG hoppin and shyt 3 wheelin and all that lowrider shyt  we were going down hemphill hoping and hittin switches.. the way it is meant to be :biggrin: BIG PROPS to them.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 6 2008, 02:19 AM~11020533
> *LOS CARNALES came out STRONG hoppin and shyt 3 wheelin and all that lowrider shyt   we were going down hemphill hoping and hittin switches.. the way it is meant to be :biggrin: BIG PROPS to them.. :thumbsup:
> *


 X2 ON THAT AND DONT FOGET MANN LIKE ALWAYZ GERMAINE CLOWIN ON THA 3 WHEEL ON THEM !!! IT WAS TIGHT~!!!!! HE KNOE WAT HE DOIN I TELL U!!!!.. UR BAD ASS HOMIE!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
AND I WISH I GOT A PIC OF LOS CARNELS RIDE THA CAPRICE IT WAS FUCKIN SWEET .. "EL PACHUCO" .!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

and fortworth mex kiddios








[/quote]
you should of posted this one instead









uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> and fortworth mex kiddios


you should of posted this one instead









uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:
[/quote]
OH SHIT THATS BAD ASS!!!!! HAHAHA GOOD PHOTOSHOP HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

U CHARGIN UR BATTERIES I AM ALREADY GOT ONE DONE DOIN THA OTHER NOW !!!! YEP YEP CANT WAIT TILL TOMMOROW WAT TIME U GONNA HEAD OUT TO ECHO PARK?>??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 6 2008, 02:22 AM~11020547
> *X2 ON THAT AND DONT FOGET MANN LIKE ALWAYZ GERMAINE CLOWIN ON THA 3 WHEEL ON THEM !!! IT WAS TIGHT~!!!!! HE KNOE WAT HE DOIN I TELL U!!!!.. UR BAD ASS HOMIE!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> AND I WISH I GOT A PIC OF LOS CARNELS RIDE THA CAPRICE IT WAS FUCKIN SWEET .. "EL PACHUCO" .!!!! :biggrin:
> *


EL PACHUCO IS ALL CHROMED OUT AND SHYT AND THAT FOOL WAS HOPPIN IT DOWN HEMPHILL STREET.. I SURE WISH I WOULD OF RECORDED THAT SHIT IT WAS BAD ASS..NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THAT..IT WAS LIKE SOMETHING YOULL SEE ON FUKIN REAL OG LOWRIDER VIDEOS


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 6 2008, 02:25 AM~11020556
> *U CHARGIN UR BATTERIES I AM ALREADY GOT ONE DONE DOIN THA OTHER NOW !!!! YEP YEP CANT WAIT TILL TOMMOROW WAT TIME  U GONNA HEAD OUT TO ECHO PARK?>??
> *


LIKE 12 30 OR 1


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

ALREADY SEE U THERE HOMIE IM GO CHECK OUT THA BATTERIES N GET SOME REST/.... LAETZR !!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

PEACE I AINT CHARGIN MY BATTERIES FUK IT


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

thats shit was bad times like that make me wish i had dros agian


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV+Jul 6 2008, 02:01 AM~11020464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont hate cuz u cant have one :biggrin:


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Dam......no pics of Big Tony's 2008 suzuki busa ......Did yall forget "el grande *****" was out there hangin with you fools or what !!!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 6 2008, 06:35 PM~11023443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Jul 6 2008, 11:44 AM~11021546
> *Dam......no pics of Big Tony's 2008 suzuki busa ......Did yall forget "el grande *****"  was out there hangin with you fools or what !!!!!
> *


 no we havin got to load them up yet we got a pic of it homie.. jus that germaine has them on his phone.. i only took a few but we got u big stew!!.. 

hey germaine till lilli to send me those pics from tha wash and ill load them up or if u get a chance load them aight we cant forget our boys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 6 2008, 06:45 PM~11023498
> *no we havin got to load them up yet we got a pic of it homie.. jus that germaine has them on his phone.. i only took a few but we got u big stew!!..
> 
> hey germaine till lilli to send me those pics from tha wash and ill load them up or if u get a chance load them aight we cant forget our boys!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks danny for extending my a arms  and big tony too for helpin me get the grease stains off  i appreciate it you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

The Majestics and CARNALES C.C picnic was pretty good, got to see alot of clean rides to bad I forgot my camera.


> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 6 2008, 06:35 PM~11023443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Germain hope u got enough footage to mave a video clip.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Majestics & Los Carnales1st Annual Picnic 08 <span style=\'color:red\'>YOUTUBE</span>


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HERES THE PICS I TOOK WIT MY PHONE COULNT TAKE MUCH BUT I GOT SOME!! THERE WAS LOTS OF PIMP ASS RIDES!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 6 2008, 11:12 PM~11025492
> *Majestics & Los Carnales1st Annual Picnic 08 <span style=\'color:red\'>YOUTUBE</span>
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:  BAD ASS!!! IT WAS HOT BUT NICE OUT THA PICNIC BIG PROPS TO MAJESTIC N LOS CARNALES FOR A GOOD TIME !!! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*BADASS PICNIC HOMIES!!!!! HAD A GREAT TIME GOOD TO SEE ALL THE HOMIES FORM THE FT WORTH OUT THERE TODAY..... !!!!!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 6 2008, 11:42 PM~11025746
> *BADASS PICNIC HOMIES!!!!! HAD A GREAT TIME GOOD TO SEE ALL THE HOMIES FORM THE FT WORTH OUT THERE TODAY..... !!!!!!
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, *Loco 61*
:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Germain hope u got enough footage to mave a video clip.
[/quote]
you better believe it :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 6 2008, 11:12 PM~11025492
> *Majestics & Los Carnales1st Annual Picnic 08 <span style=\'color:red\'>YOUTUBE</span>
> *


really nice bro


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 6 2008, 11:19 PM~11025564
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:    BAD ASS!!!  IT WAS HOT BUT NICE OUT THA PICNIC BIG PROPS TO MAJESTIC N LOS CARNALES FOR A GOOD TIME !!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Jul 6 2008, 11:44 AM~11021546
> *Dam......no pics of Big Tony's 2008 suzuki busa ......Did yall forget "el grande *****"  was out there hangin with you fools or what !!!!!
> *


that bike was bad my camera sucks at nite 



> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 6 2008, 11:13 PM~11025500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats i nice truck i wonder whos it is :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 6 2008, 11:59 PM~11025851
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, Sup Ricky*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 7 2008, 12:19 AM~11025988
> *really nice bro
> *


Thanks


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 6 2008, 05:36 PM~11023450
> *:biggrin:
> *


BIG PROPS TO MAJESTICS AND LOS CARNALES. The only thing we didnt like is that fight that almost broke out not once but twice. We should think about this there were families out there. I dont think it was the time or place to try to fight anybody.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 7 2008, 11:25 AM~11027805
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11027758
> more pics!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 7 2008, 10:23 AM~11027486
> *BIG PROPS TO MAJESTICS AND LOS CARNALES. The only thing we didnt like is that fight that almost broke out not once but twice. We should think about this there were families out there. I dont think it was the time or place to try to fight anybody.
> *


anyone record it post it up


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

PART 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AJ0SkbPxAk

PART 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuAVgWJ28Hw





> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 7 2008, 02:13 PM~11029064
> *anyone record it post it up
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 7 2008, 11:26 AM~11027819
> *:biggrin:
> *


 NICE PICS !!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 7 2008, 02:28 PM~11029156
> *PART 1    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AJ0SkbPxAk
> 
> PART 2    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuAVgWJ28Hw
> ...


those are funny as hell


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 7 2008, 02:13 PM~11029064
> *anyone record it post it up
> *


lmao


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 6 2008, 09:59 PM~11025851
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, Loco 61
> :wave:
> *


Wats up ricky,sorry we didn't make it saturday steph was busy with school work.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jul 7 2008, 04:27 PM~11031392
> *Wats up ricky,sorry we didn't make it saturday steph was busy with school work.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Good outstanding picnic !!!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :wave: :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 7 2008, 08:43 PM~11032076
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: I went out of town is why I missed the picnic... :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 7 2008, 09:23 AM~11027486
> *BIG PROPS TO MAJESTICS AND LOS CARNALES. The only thing we didnt like is that fight that almost broke out not once but twice. We should think about this there were families out there. I dont think it was the time or place to try to fight anybody.
> *


X2


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 7 2008, 10:23 AM~11027486
> *BIG PROPS TO MAJESTICS AND LOS CARNALES. The only thing we didnt like is that fight that almost broke out not once but twice. We should think about this there were families out there. I dont think it was the time or place to try to fight anybody.
> *


yea,especially tryin to fight with brass nuckles. hno:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jul 7 2008, 07:03 PM~11033025
> *yea,especially tryin to fight with brass nuckles. hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I Missed the whole fight.. who was fighting who??brass knuckles?? damn thats a lil too much..anyone know the info post it up...thats why cops dont like too many lowriders together..someone will always start shyt..NIMODO :uh: at least it didn't involve guns.. CHINGASOS NOT BALASOS :biggrin: J/K


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats why we need to have these picnics on the nor side. :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2008, 10:45 PM~11033629
> *thats why we need to have these picnics on the nor side. :biggrin:
> *


why dont you put one together.........i be sure to bring my gun.........LOL


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2008, 07:45 PM~11033629
> *thats why we need to have these picnics on the nor side. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :machinegun:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, *teal62impala*, 94 SS
:wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 7 2008, 10:48 PM~11033690
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, teal62impala, 94 SS
> :wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP BIG MONEY  :wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 7 2008, 07:49 PM~11033711
> *WHAT'S UP BIG MONEY   :wave:
> *


*DA KRAZY PIMPZ @ BAR RIO ON FRIDAY FREE FREE FREE*
U GOING?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 7 2008, 10:48 PM~11033690
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, teal62impala, 94 SS
> :wave:
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 7 2008, 07:54 PM~11033782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*U ALREADY KNOW*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 7 2008, 10:53 PM~11033758
> *DA KRAZY PIMPZ @ BAR RIO ON FRIDAY FREE FREE FREE
> U GOING?
> *


SORRY HOMIE BUT GOT TO GO TO MEXICO BY EAGLE PASS.......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 7 2008, 10:55 PM~11033805
> *SORRY  HOMIE BUT GOT TO GO TO MEXICO BY EAGLE PASS.......
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 7 2008, 07:55 PM~11033805
> *SORRY  HOMIE BUT GOT TO GO TO MEXICO BY EAGLE PASS.......
> *


DATS RIGHT U TOLD ME ABOUT THAT. BRING ME BACK A COUPLE. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 7 2008, 10:47 PM~11033670
> *why dont you put one together.........i be sure to bring my gun.........LOL
> *


not necessary. juangotti a legend on the nor side. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, Loco 61, teal62impala, *juangotti*WHOS THAT GUY :0


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY teal62impala.... THANKS FOR THA LINK TO MORE PICS. MY SHITTY ASS CAMERA PHONE COULD HOLD THA IMAGES WELL AHHA.. I GOT TO SEE THA RIDE I MISSED ... GOOD LOOKIN OUT!!!

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 7 2008, 10:57 PM~11033820
> *DATS RIGHT U TOLD ME ABOUT THAT. BRING ME BACK A COUPLE. :biggrin:
> *











THIS OR








THESE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 7 2008, 08:00 PM~11033877
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:yes:  [/b]WHEN U GET BACK WE CAN GO SEE THOSE


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 7 2008, 10:58 PM~11033849
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, Loco 61, teal62impala, juangottiWHOS THAT GUY :0
> *


The ***** who stand in front of you. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2008, 08:34 PM~11034268
> *The ***** who stand in front of you.  :biggrin:
> *


*NIG U A FOLLOWER SO KEEP WALKING BEHIND ME*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 7 2008, 10:58 PM~11033837
> *not necessary. juangotti a legend on the nor side. :biggrin:
> *


o-really dam! you better check your history ....can tell you a lot of shit back in my days but ...you a legend... :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 7 2008, 11:36 PM~11034296
> *NIG U A FOLLOWER SO KEEP WALKING BEHIND ME
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MDFgJ0YtLk...feature=related
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 7 2008, 11:52 PM~11034443
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MDFgJ0YtLk...feature=related
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats fucked up "yahhh wayyyy""" lmao


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm asking her to come to the car show ...LOL


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Picture Los Carnales / Majestics Ft Worth picnic this last Sunday. This may be the last event for my Cutdog.. May be headed to it's new homie in Cali this week..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 7 2008, 11:06 AM~11028490
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 8 2008, 09:20 AM~11036217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How Much???? :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 8 2008, 09:20 AM~11036217
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## EL_PACHUCO69 (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 6 2008, 12:25 AM~11020558
> *EL PACHUCO IS ALL CHROMED OUT AND SHYT AND THAT FOOL WAS HOPPIN IT DOWN HEMPHILL STREET.. I SURE WISH I WOULD OF RECORDED THAT SHIT IT WAS BAD ASS..NEVER SEEN ANYTHING LIKE THAT..IT WAS LIKE SOMETHING YOULL SEE ON FUKIN REAL OG LOWRIDER VIDEOS
> *


THANKSBROO FOR THE COMMENT ON THE CAR!.
WEE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME ROLLING THAT NIGHT!. HOPE TO DO IT AGAIN!. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup peeps


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL_PACHUCO69_@Jul 8 2008, 07:33 PM~11040686
> *THANKSBROO FOR THE COMMENT ON THE CAR!.
> WEE ALL HAD A GOOD TIME ROLLING THAT NIGHT!. HOPE TO DO IT AGAIN!. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH NEXT TIME I HOPE TO GET IT ON VIDEO..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 7 2008, 11:52 PM~11034443
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9MDFgJ0YtLk...feature=related
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THATS FUKED UP...HAHAHHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

looking for 4 inch cylinders if anybody have any let me know thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jul 8 2008, 10:33 PM~11042467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)_@Jul 8 2008, 10:33 PM~11042467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 already!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*I HOPE TO SEE AS MANY OF THE CAR CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDERS IN DFW AREA SUPPORT THIS EVENT 13 JULY 2008, THIS CAR SHOW GOING TO BE GOOD!!! ... *


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 9 2008, 09:58 AM~11045811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2008, 12:08 AM~11034617
> *thats fucked up "yahhh wayyyy""" lmao
> *











just f***ing w/u :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup David Sorry I Didnt Stay Long I Had To Go To the Painters Before heading Back To Work.... Its Just Money  :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABRIEL(SCARFACE)+Jul 8 2008, 10:33 PM~11042467-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn to on the same day i can only make one :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Naw Ones On Saturday N Ones On Sunday....That First One 20th Is Two Sundays From Now....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill kae the Sunday one


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here Some Pix Of The Chill & Grill In Houston Texas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

This Happend Earlier Today. On 121 N Riverside Dr. .. SUV Jumped Over Guard Rail Onto On Comming Traffic N The 18 Wheeler JackKnifed To Miss Running Over That Car...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:scrutinize: These is my homeboy car from El Paso Tx.
























These is my car when it broughted here to Fort worth from El Paso... back in January of 08


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 7 2008, 07:36 PM~11032635
> *Good picnic, nice picture..
> 
> 
> ...


*So Homie your on your way to the IMPERIALS Car Club Benefit Car Show in So Cali... Reppin DFW Homie !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 9 2008, 05:59 PM~11049993
> *Naw Ones On Saturday N Ones On Sunday....That First One 20th Is Two Sundays From Now....
> *



:thumbsup: 

*Two Car Show this weekend Saturday (Dallas) & Sunday (VFW Arlington)*

_Thanks Homies for clearing that up *LOCO61*_


----------



## EL_PACHUCO69 (Feb 27, 2006)

los carnales be rollin to the TECHNIQUES car show any car club that want to roll with us to the show on sunday just hit us up. EL PACHUCO


> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 9 2008, 09:53 AM~11045775
> *I HOPE TO SEE AS MANY OF THE CAR CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDERS IN DFW AREA SUPPORT THIS EVENT 13 JULY 2008, THIS CAR SHOW GOING TO BE GOOD!!! ...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 10 2008, 01:12 AM~11052778
> *:scrutinize:  These is my homeboy car from El Paso Tx.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR BRO uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

LOS CARNALES AND MAJESTICS D/FW FIRST ANNUAL COOKOUT


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> This Happend Earlier Today. On 121 N Riverside Dr. .. SUV Jumped Over Guard Rail Onto On Comming Traffic N The 18 Wheeler JackKnifed To Miss Running Over That Car...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 9 2008, 11:53 AM~11045775
> *I HOPE TO SEE AS MANY OF THE CAR CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDERS IN DFW AREA SUPPORT THIS EVENT 13 JULY 2008, THIS CAR SHOW GOING TO BE GOOD!!! ...
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: We will be there

wassup Starla :wave: :wave: :rofl:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 10 2008, 12:18 PM~11055311
> *LOS CARNALES AND MAJESTICS D/FW FIRST ANNUAL COOKOUT
> *


 already that was a nice video germaine!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

hola cholo que onda!!! u gonna go tot tha vfw show im gonna try n roll out there !! i still wanna see that pimp ass chop top homie!! wuz sup wit a invite !!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

We will be there


haa ha i cant read my bad ight then well u gonna be tha g ride??


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 10 2008, 01:05 PM~11055743
> *We will be there
> haa ha i cant read my bad ight then well u gonna be tha g ride??
> *


 :yes: :yes: X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 10 2008, 12:18 PM~11055311
> *LOS CARNALES AND MAJESTICS D/FW FIRST ANNUAL COOKOUT
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 9 2008, 06:43 PM~11050846
> *Ill kae the Sunday one
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 10 2008, 09:41 PM~11060268
> *:uh:  :dunno:
> *


Me dre lil dre my homie eric. Reppin T.A. All Day!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 10 2008, 01:03 PM~11055724
> *already that was a nice video germaine!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Where yall at???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SUp Fort WOrth?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

SUP SUP MAN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

show is gonna be the shit


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jul 11 2008, 07:35 PM~11067073
> *:wave:
> *


Hey man. I saw that impala that tommy lee has in the new blender mag


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

THERE IS NOT A CAR SHOW TOMORROW RIGHT????


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 11 2008, 08:33 PM~11067555
> *THERE IS NOT A CAR SHOW TOMORROW RIGHT????
> *


NOPE THERES TECHNIQUES IN FORT WORTH CAR SHOW SUNDAY !!! ARE U GONNA GO TO IT GERMAINE??? BUT ON SATURDAY I DONT THINK THERES ONE ?!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Jul 9 2008, 11:58 AM~11045811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What about these one.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 11 2008, 10:40 PM~11068565
> *What about these one.
> *


 :0 :0 OHH SHIT THANKS DANNY FOR THA REUP!!! FORGOT BOUT THAT ONE!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 4 2008, 11:46 AM~9861343
> *TECHNIQUES TEXAS CAR SHOW TOMORROW HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE IT'S GOING TO BE ON BRING YOUR TENT'S[/i]*


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*
1970 Impala custom …. Asking 6500.00 or OBO This car is my not mines it’s belongs to my friend she is looking to sell this car it’s been in her family for about 10 year’s, She is also interested in “trades” daily driver + cash too… Call Annette @ 817 344-0193 she will be taking it to the Techniques Car Show tomorrow…. That way you can see in person…*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 11 2008, 10:03 PM~11068268
> *NOPE THERES TECHNIQUES IN FORT WORTH  CAR SHOW SUNDAY !!! ARE U GONNA GO TO IT GERMAINE??? BUT ON SATURDAY I DONT THINK THERES ONE ?!
> *


In Arlington


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 11 2008, 10:40 PM~11068565
> *What about these one.
> *


anyone going or went?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 11 2008, 10:03 PM~11068268
> *NOPE THERES TECHNIQUES IN FORT WORTH  CAR SHOW SUNDAY !!! ARE U GONNA GO TO IT GERMAINE??? BUT ON SATURDAY I DONT THINK THERES ONE ?!
> *


I MIGHT GO CHECK IT OUT...IF I DONT WAKE UP ALL HUNG OVER


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

WHOSE ALL POSTING UP AT THE CAR WASH TONIGHT???ROLL CALL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 12 2008, 01:33 PM~11071559
> *WHOSE ALL POSTING UP AT THE CAR WASH TONIGHT???ROLL CALL
> *


  :nosad:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*I HOPE TO SEE AS MANY OF THE CAR CLUB'S AND SOLO RIDERS IN DFW AREA SUPPORT THIS EVENT 13 JULY 2008, THIS CAR SHOW GOING TO BE GOOD!!! ... *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Roll Call

I know a lot of people are going to wait till tomorrow, but who's bringing out their ride to the car wash tonight???

I brought the 67 from my house in Dallas so I better not be the only one there! :nicoderm:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jul 12 2008, 07:39 PM~11073688
> *Roll Call
> 
> I know a lot of people are going to wait till tomorrow, but who's bringing out their ride to the car wash tonight???
> ...


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

READY TO ROLL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 12 2008, 08:32 PM~11073958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice seeing everyone out there tonight!!! Had a good time at the wash and at sonic too!!! I like how everyone in that back row was sitting on the hill having picnic style dinner with their families. :thumbsup: Popo's didnt even tried to fck with us :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup guys


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

CALLING OUT ALL MY HOMIES AFTER 
THE CRUISE COME IN HANG OUT WITH US.....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Jul 13 2008, 11:30 AM~11076832
> *CALLING OUT ALL MY HOMIES AFTER
> THE CRUISE COME IN HANG OUT WITH US.....
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

SUPPP J!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Pics I took from The Tecniques C.C. Show ant the VFW in Arlington. We had a good time and it was a good turn out. Gracias Leonard :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

damnnnn :cheesy: :biggrin: THERE WAS SUM FIRME ASS RIDES OUT THERE GOOD ASS PICS GERMAINE N JASON!! I WISH I COULD OF WENT .. MOTOR FROM THE PUMP BURNTED UP AND COULDNT LIFT IT TO DRIVE  BUT LOOKS LIKE A REALL GOOD TURN OUT!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whos that mofo in the back. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2008, 05:57 PM~11079386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT DUDE HAD TO HAVE A WIDE LENSE FOR THAT PIC.J/K SO DRE IS A TA NOW?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 13 2008, 09:13 PM~11079501
> *DAMN THAT DUDE HAD TO HAVE A WIDE LENSE FOR THAT PIC.J/K SO DRE IS A TA NOW?
> *


Gotta hold it down!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You know how we do.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up to all the jente :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jul 14 2008, 09:08 AM~11082664
> *wuts up to all the jente :thumbsup:
> *


sup dog


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 14 2008, 09:38 AM~11082834
> *sup dog
> *


Notin Kat... Sup Gotti?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## juiced88caprice (Jun 13, 2007)

lookin good to all!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juiced88caprice_@Jul 14 2008, 12:43 PM~11084047
> *lookin good to all!!!
> *


 SUPP ALEX JUICED88 GLAD TO SEE U COMIN THRU TO VISIT MY HOOD !!  :biggrin:
HOWS WAS THA CAR SHOW U WENT TO LAST WEEK I THINK?? NEWAYZ HOLLA!! :cheesy:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

whats up ppl? 

frontiers outa comission for a few days clutch messed up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 14 2008, 11:59 AM~11083687
> *Notin Kat... Sup Gotti?
> *


chillen man. chillen


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 14 2008, 05:37 PM~11086379
> *whats up ppl?
> 
> frontiers outa comission for a few days clutch messed up
> *


You almost ready to paint my car Lonso???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 14 2008, 10:09 PM~11088681
> *
> *


SUPPP GERMAINE WATS GOOD !!! HOW DID IT GO AT THA WASH U GET NE PICS ?? 

WELL MY BIRTHDAY PARTY COMIN UP I HOPE YALL CAN MAKE IT TO THAT ONE ITLL BE JULY 26TH SATURDAY AIGHT!

NEONE WANNA COME CHILL N PARTY WIT ME N MY FAMILIA MORE THEN WELCOME TO JUS HOLLA!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 14 2008, 10:12 PM~11088708
> *SUPPP GERMAINE WATS GOOD !!! HOW DID IT GO AT THA WASH U GET NE PICS ??
> 
> WELL MY BIRTHDAY PARTY COMIN UP I HOPE YALL CAN MAKE IT TO THAT ONE  ITLL  BE JULY 26TH SATURDAY AIGHT!
> ...


took some pics of the wash the usual people there tu sabes... the white lincoln from los carnales was hoppin and the fukin puercos got him :angry:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 14 2008, 10:14 PM~11088726
> *took some pics of the wash the usual people there tu sabes... the white lincoln from los carnales was hoppin and the fukin puercos got him :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :angry: MANNNN THAT FUCKIN SUCKS DAMNNNNNN SO THEY WAS OUT THERE THAT NITE BEENIN BISHHESSS DAMNN POPOs WAS HE OUT IN THA STREETS DOIN IT OR AT THA WASH CHILLIN LIKE USUAL.. THATS SUCKS CANT WE HOPP IN PEACE!!


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*Techniques CC Texas Chapter would like to THANK everyone that support this event for the troop……

<span style=\'color:black\'>Los Carnales cc
Blvd Ace’s cc
Jokerz cc
Phaylanx cc
Low4Life cc
Dallas Lowriders cc
Majestics dfw
Ft Worth Crew BIG Thanks
Intokablez CC
LoLo’s CC
I-20 CC
Artistics Bike club
Simply stunning cc
Getto Dreams cc
Estilo cc
Unlimtimed cc</span>*


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

LOCO 61 .. HOMIE YOU GOT SOME PIX?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 14 2008, 11:53 PM~11090040
> *LOCO 61 .. HOMIE YOU GOT SOME PIX?
> *


I Got Some I'll Post Them Up Tonight...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 14 2008, 11:41 PM~11089845
> *Techniques CC Texas Chapter would like to THANK everyone that support this event for the troop……
> 
> Los Carnales cc
> ...


*
Good Show Leonard Much Props To Techniques.... :thumbsup:*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jul 14 2008, 11:41 PM~11089845
> *Techniques CC Texas Chapter would like to THANK everyone that support this event for the troop……
> Los Carnales cc
> Blvd Ace’s cc
> ...


Sorry we didnt get to rep like we planned. internal club drama.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> *Techniques CC Texas Chapter would like to THANK everyone that support this event for the troop……
> 
> <span style=\'color:black\'>Los Carnales cc
> Blvd Ace’s cc
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> > *Techniques CC Texas Chapter would like to THANK everyone that support this event for the troop……
> >
> > <span style=\'color:black\'>Los Carnales cc
> > Blvd Ace’s cc
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 15 2008, 06:32 PM~11096266
> *SORRY COULDNT MAKE IT HAD TO FIX A COUPLE OF THING ON THE CAR MAYBE NEXT TIME
> *


Is R.O. Dallas having a show soon?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 04:34 PM~11096710
> *Is R.O. Dallas having a show soon?
> *


*JUST FOUND OUT CAR SHOW @ JAGUARS IN FORT WORTH OFF OF INDUSTRIAL BLVD. @ TRINITY BLVD. MOVE IN: 10 TO 12. SHOW: 12 TO 5. AFTER PARTY: 5 TO 4 IN THE MORNING!!
THIS IS NOT A ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW IT IS TROWN BY TROY TWIGG*


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 15 2008, 07:51 PM~11096844
> *JUST FOUND OUT CAR SHOW @ JAGUARS IN FORT WORTH OFF OF INDUSTRIAL BLVD. @ TRINITY BLVD. MOVE IN: 10 TO 12. SHOW: 12 TO 5. AFTER PARTY: 5 TO 4 IN THE MORNING!!
> THIS IS NOT A ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW IT IS TROWN BY TROY TWIGG
> *


*


What day???*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 15 2008, 07:51 PM~11096844
> *JUST FOUND OUT CAR SHOW @ JAGUARS IN FORT WORTH OFF OF INDUSTRIAL BLVD. @ TRINITY BLVD. MOVE IN: 10 TO 12. SHOW: 12 TO 5. AFTER PARTY: 5 TO 4 IN THE MORNING!!
> THIS IS NOT A ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW IT IS TROWN BY TROY TWIGG
> *


*

   :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :wow: :wow: 







*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 15 2008, 07:51 PM~11096844
> *JUST FOUND OUT CAR SHOW @ JAGUARS IN FORT WORTH OFF OF INDUSTRIAL BLVD. @ TRINITY BLVD. MOVE IN: 10 TO 12. SHOW: 12 TO 5. AFTER PARTY: 5 TO 4 IN THE MORNING!!
> THIS IS NOT A ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW IT IS TROWN BY TROY TWIGG
> *


*
Day? and wheres that?*


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

GOLD DIGGER ON THE STREETS OF AMARILLO, TEXAS
Damn I haven't seen that truck in a long ass time 
I remember it always being in LRM at all of there shows


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Jul 15 2008, 10:48 PM~11098540
> *GOLD DIGGER ON THE STREETS OF AMARILLO, TEXAS
> Damn I haven't seen that truck in a long ass time
> I remember it always being in LRM at all of there shows
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here Some Pics Of Techniques Car Show


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2008, 09:57 PM~11098027
> *Day? and wheres that?
> *


X1000 :0 :0 :biggrin:  
AINT INDUSTIAL N TRINITY IN DALLAS??? AS WELL AS JAGUARS?? BUT RICH SAID IN FORT WORTH IM CONFUSED :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 16 2008, 07:13 AM~11101094
> *X1000 :0  :0  :biggrin:
> AINT INDUSTIAL N TRINITY IN DALLAS??? AS WELL AS JAGUARS?? BUT RICH SAID IN FORT WORTH IM CONFUSED :cheesy:
> *


Its on the line of Arlington and Foros. Take 30 towards Dallas and take the 157 Collins exit and go North, it will be on your right side :biggrin: 

Or take 183 toward Dallas and exit 157 Industrial and go south and it will be on your left... :biggrin: Collins (157) turns into Industrial


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 16 2008, 07:13 AM~11101094
> *X1000 :0  :0  :biggrin:
> AINT INDUSTIAL N TRINITY IN DALLAS??? AS WELL AS JAGUARS?? BUT RICH SAID IN FORT WORTH IM CONFUSED :cheesy:
> *


Oh, you aint going anyways, its on SATURDAY!!!!! :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whos Bad Ass Ride Is This?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 16 2008, 08:23 AM~11101313
> *Whos Bad Ass Ride Is This?
> 
> 
> ...


  :dunno: :dunno: But it was a BAD ASS RIDE!! I seen it too at the Techniques show. :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 16 2008, 12:10 PM~11102734
> *  :dunno:  :dunno: But it was a BAD ASS RIDE!! I seen it too at the Techniques show. :0
> *


Its 
sixty7imp


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 16 2008, 12:20 PM~11102810
> *Its
> sixty7imp
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :0 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

The OFFICIAL page for Mauri and the Homies!!
..
Date: Jul 16, 2008 2:37 PM


Hi everyone This is Mauri from The Homies i'm sure everyone is wondering what's going on? Well We Are Homies and you deserve to know the truth! (so here it is LOCO ) July 14th Monday Morning about 10:30 in the Morning.. Me and Lisa Lisa got a phone call from the CASA secretary , she told us to come to the office because The General Manager from the Radio station and The lady in charge of HR wanted to talk to us ..so we went waited for a while till they came in they said hi and the lady from HR reached over to call someone from the corporate office to put on the phone on speaker (conference) So there we are me and lisa and these two lady's and a guy on the phone...? At first me and Lisa we where very confident nothing was going to happen to us.. we thought the meeting was about more spanish and the recent news of the program director and randy roman not being with us .. i mean after all we are #6 in the arbitron ratings 18-34 we bring in alot of revenue to the station (freedom chevrolet,club dmx,club chrome,club sting,patients choice,john key,verizon,elegance limo and more.) we serve the community as much as we can from the 500,000 Mega March at City Hall to Cesar Chavez Blv...( ok sorry lets get back ) The guy from the phone introduces himself and lets us know that there is a format change he says " we are moving into a different direction ,more spanish so with that you are not in our plans so i'm sorry to say this Today is your last day with Liberman Broadcasting" i turned around and I saw Lisa and she looked like she just got thru seeing The Notebook (the movie) Me and Lisa are in shock we just got fired by someone on the phone. The guy on the phone requested for Lisa to step out of the office so he can talk to me..Lisa left the guy asked me if I had any questions at first I was so upset I was just going to tell him thanks for the opportunity leave and cry in the car on the way home... then i said hell no! I'm a Homie !!! So This is what i said.







It would have been 4 years at CASA this February I started in this company from the bottom , when you guys (Liberman) bought out the company in Nov of 06 to now, i never got a raise a bonus or a gift certificate to a luby's not even when my ratings went up. I told them that i'm not only a dj but a sales rep for the company The Homies are responsible for bringing in freedom chevy,patients choice,john key and much much more..My mamma always said to be patient and good things will happen. In order for me to make ends meet (because i never got a raise) i had to be always hustling at the clubs like dmx,dmx tv,chrome,comedy shows at hyenas i had to sleep in the floor at the radio stations on mondays and fridays from the night before..(this is real talk) not just me dj PANIC had to do the same thing. LISA sacrificed too but i don't want to put her business out there..Manny J goes in at 5:30 am and doesn't leave till 6pm he is doing two jobs and getting paid for one? we have made the sacrifices we have been patient and this is your decision? You are going spanish? there are 10 radio stations in Dallas Ft Worth everyone wants that market but it's saturated leaving you a small piece of the pie..The numbers that people have ignored are the Latin Americans the 1st , 2nd, 3rd Generation. When you break down this city there are over 2 million Hispanics 1.7 million are Mexican or Mexican American the other 15% are Puerto Rican,Cuban, Central American or other.. Not That we dont like merengue salsa bachata and reggeton but you are mostly catering to the 15% it would be different if we were in the East Coast in New York if would be #1 but we are in Texas and in Texas 60% of our population are Latinos under the age of 18? what does that tell you? This company is concentrating too much on The regional Mexican and not paying enough attention to their kids, i know because I'm one of them. What this station needs is consistency if you make this move now it will be the biggest mistake ever.. I told them that i dont wish them bad i really dont i just really think your making a big mistake..after 10 more minutes of hearing me the guy on the phone said he wish he would have met and i sound like a great guy but the decision has been made.






i told them thanks for the opportunity, I told them thanks i walked out to the and said my goodbye's to some people I got my San Marcos Blanket the one i used to sleep there , Me and the homies met outside in the parking lot we got in a circle we all put our arms over each other and I told them...Homies Por Vida! we will back soon...

I felt that you guys should know the truth after all we are all Homies i might get in trouble for this pero me vale madre! without you guys we wouldn't be nobody! Thanks a million times for waking up with us and supporting us! I gave it my best shot at the end y nada.. but just like i told my Homies and now I'm telling you Homies Por Vida! we will BE BACK SOON! :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 16 2008, 03:59 PM~11104321
> * The OFFICIAL page for Mauri and the Homies!!
> ..
> Date: Jul 16, 2008 2:37 PM
> ...


THats F*&Ked UP...NO MORE 106.7 For Me.... Off of My Radio :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

The OFFICIAL page for Mauri and the Homies!!
..
Date: Jul 16, 2008 2:37 PM
Hi everyone This is Mauri from The Homies i'm sure everyone is wondering what's going on? Well We Are Homies and you deserve to know the truth! (so here it is LOCO ) July 14th Monday Morning about 10:30 in the Morning.. Me and Lisa Lisa got a phone call from the CASA secretary , she told us to come to the office because The General Manager from the Radio station and The lady in charge of HR wanted to talk to us ..so we went waited for a while till they came in they said hi and the lady from HR reached over to call someone from the corporate office to put on the phone on speaker (conference) So there we are me and lisa and these two lady's and a guy on the phone...? At first me and Lisa we where very confident nothing was going to happen to us.. we thought the meeting was about more spanish and the recent news of the program director and randy roman not being with us .. i mean after all we are #6 in the arbitron ratings 18-34 we bring in alot of revenue to the station (freedom chevrolet,club dmx,club chrome,club sting,patients choice,john key,verizon,elegance limo and more.) we serve the community as much as we can from the 500,000 Mega March at City Hall to Cesar Chavez Blv...( ok sorry lets get back ) The guy from the phone introduces himself and lets us know that there is a format change he says " we are moving into a different direction ,more spanish so with that you are not in our plans so i'm sorry to say this Today is your last day with Liberman Broadcasting" i turned around and I saw Lisa and she looked like she just got thru seeing The Notebook (the movie) Me and Lisa are in shock we just got fired by someone on the phone. The guy on the phone requested for Lisa to step out of the office so he can talk to me..Lisa left the guy asked me if I had any questions at first I was so upset I was just going to tell him thanks for the opportunity leave and cry in the car on the way home... then i said hell no! I'm a Homie !!! So This is what i said.
It would have been 4 years at CASA this February I started in this company from the bottom , when you guys (Liberman) bought out the company in Nov of 06 to now, i never got a raise a bonus or a gift certificate to a luby's not even when my ratings went up. I told them that i'm not only a dj but a sales rep for the company The Homies are responsible for bringing in freedom chevy,patients choice,john key and much much more..My mamma always said to be patient and good things will happen. In order for me to make ends meet (because i never got a raise) i had to be always hustling at the clubs like dmx,dmx tv,chrome,comedy shows at hyenas i had to sleep in the floor at the radio stations on mondays and fridays from the night before..(this is real talk) not just me dj PANIC had to do the same thing. LISA sacrificed too but i don't want to put her business out there..Manny J goes in at 5:30 am and doesn't leave till 6pm he is doing two jobs and getting paid for one? we have made the sacrifices we have been patient and this is your decision? You are going spanish? there are 10 radio stations in Dallas Ft Worth everyone wants that market but it's saturated leaving you a small piece of the pie..The numbers that people have ignored are the Latin Americans the 1st , 2nd, 3rd Generation. When you break down this city there are over 2 million Hispanics 1.7 million are Mexican or Mexican American the other 15% are Puerto Rican,Cuban, Central American or other.. Not That we dont like merengue salsa bachata and reggeton but you are mostly catering to the 15% it would be different if we were in the East Coast in New York if would be #1 but we are in Texas and in Texas 60% of our population are Latinos under the age of 18? what does that tell you? This company is concentrating too much on The regional Mexican and not paying enough attention to their kids, i know because I'm one of them. What this station needs is consistency if you make this move now it will be the biggest mistake ever.. I told them that i dont wish them bad i really dont i just really think your making a big mistake..after 10 more minutes of hearing me the guy on the phone said he wish he would have met and i sound like a great guy but the decision has been made.
i told them thanks for the opportunity, I told them thanks i walked out to the and said my goodbye's to some people I got my San Marcos Blanket the one i used to sleep there , Me and the homies met outside in the parking lot we got in a circle we all put our arms over each other and I told them...Homies Por Vida! we will back soon...

I felt that you guys should know the truth after all we are all Homies i might get in trouble for this pero me vale madre! without you guys we wouldn't be nobody! Thanks a million times for waking up with us and supporting us! I gave it my best shot at the end y nada.. but just like i told my Homies and now I'm telling you Homies Por Vida! we will BE BACK SOON! :yessad:

Email This All These People And Tell Them To Put CASA 106.7 Mauri and the Homies Back On.....

Heres The Website
http://www.lbimedia.com/contact/


Here They Are
Dallas Location
[email protected]

Corp Office

[email protected]


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 15 2008, 04:51 PM~11096844
> *MY BAD THE SHOW IS THIS SATURDAY THE 19TH*


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82,*blanco*
:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

THATS THE MOST TEXT IVE READ SINCE HIGH SCHOOL :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

juangotti
u goin to da show


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 16 2008, 07:10 PM~11105950
> *MY BAD THE SHOW IS THIS SATURDAY THE 19TH
> *


where at? dallas or Foros


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 16 2008, 07:13 AM~11101094
> *X1000 :0  :0  :biggrin:
> AINT INDUSTIAL N TRINITY IN DALLAS??? AS WELL AS JAGUARS?? BUT RICH SAID IN FORT WORTH IM CONFUSED :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ol'Man John (Homie Styln) rep'n at the Imperials car show.. Hang'n with my homies from my old clubs...



> _Originally posted by 1newwave_@Jul 15 2008, 05:36 PM~11096298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OC Klique representing at the Hawaiian Gardens show - Lil John OG ELA chapter........


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 06:46 PM~11106213
> *x2
> *


Ok here the low down on the location..

Coming from Ft Worth up the I-30.. Exit Collins go North (Left).. Go up about 4 miles past Green Oaks, past the dump. When you go under the rail road bridge the next light you come to, it's on the right hand side..
Alternate: If you don't want to come through Arlington up Collins, continue I-30 to H-360, go north, exit Trinity Blvd, go left (east - about mile 1 1/2) till you get to H-157 (Industrial / Collins) go left and it's just past Baby Dolls on the left side.

If your coming from Ft Worth on freeway 187 (Airport Fwy) exit Industrial (H-157)go right (south). It's about 3 1/2 miles south, it will be just past Baby Dolls on the left hand side.

==================================

Coming from Dallas:
I-30 to H-360, go north, exit Trinity Blvd, go left (east - about mile 1 1/2) till you get to H-157 (Industrial / Collins) go left and it's just past Baby Dolls on the left side.

Dallas on freeway 187 (Airport Fwy) exit Industrial (H-157)go left (south). It's about 3 1/2 miles south, it will be just past Baby Dolls on the left hand side.

Sorry, I don't have any other information, or number to call for more information..
I just know how to get there, my wife works at AA which is not to far from there..


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 16 2008, 05:08 PM~11106393
> *Ok here the low down on the location..
> 
> Coming from Ft Worth up the I-30.. Exit Collins go North (Left).. Go up about 4 miles past Green Oaks, past the dump. When you go under the rail road bridge the next light you come to, it's on the right hand side..
> ...


*THE ADDRESS IS 12325 CALLOWAY CEMETERY RD*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.jaguarsgold.net/fortworth/


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

here yougo estrella sorry for the delay


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sounds good.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 16 2008, 05:25 PM~11106528
> *http://www.jaguarsgold.net/fortworth/
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 72montemz (Jul 17, 2008)

MONTE FOR SALE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=420189


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Where yall at?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 06:43 PM~11107200
> *Where yall at?
> *


 :dunno: uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 16 2008, 10:14 PM~11107462
> *:dunno:  uffin:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2008, 09:43 PM~11107200
> *Where yall at?
> *


workin on a main st video from 03


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

HERE IT IS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB82vAuHbZc BY THE WAY THE TAN CUTTLAS AT THE END WAS MY FIRST CAR


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 16 2008, 11:40 PM~11108310
> *HERE IT IS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB82vAuHbZc BY THE WAY THE TAN CUTTLAS AT THE END WAS MY FIRST CAR
> *


Nice. What happen to it?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 16 2008, 11:40 PM~11108310
> *HERE IT IS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB82vAuHbZc BY THE WAY THE TAN CUTTLAS AT THE END WAS MY FIRST CAR
> *


  Good Vid


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 more work days folks.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 16 2008, 10:40 PM~11108310
> *HERE IT IS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tB82vAuHbZc BY THE WAY THE TAN CUTTLAS AT THE END WAS MY FIRST CAR
> *


Lincoln from FOR U2 ENVY.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 17 2008, 12:14 AM~11108684
> *Nice.  What happen to it?
> *


it got stolen 7 days later after i moved to some apartments off james and 20.found it all wrecked with all my system gone.. :angry:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 17 2008, 07:34 AM~11109889
> * Good Vid
> *


thanx bro


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 17 2008, 11:07 AM~11110918
> *Lincoln from FOR U2 ENVY.
> *


thats the one :cheesy: i wonder what happend to it


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 17 2008, 09:29 AM~11110307
> *2 more work days folks.
> *


i started my 4 day weekend yesterday


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 15 2008, 06:51 PM~11096844
> *JUST FOUND OUT CAR SHOW @ JAGUARS IN FORT WORTH OFF OF INDUSTRIAL BLVD. @ TRINITY BLVD. MOVE IN: 10 TO 12. SHOW: 12 TO 5. AFTER PARTY: 5 TO 4 IN THE MORNING!!
> THIS IS NOT A ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW IT IS BEING THROWN BY TROY TWIGG from the RO
> *


*
Here's what I know. $25 reg fee.. After party at the Jag  

Direction:

Ok here the low down on the location..

Coming from Ft Worth up the I-30.. Exit Collins go North (Left).. Go up about 4 miles past Green Oaks, past the dump. When you go under the rail road bridge the next light you come to, it's on the right hand side..
Alternate: If you don't want to come through Arlington up Collins, continue I-30 to H-360, go north, exit Trinity Blvd, go left (east - about mile 1 1/2) till you get to H-157 (Industrial / Collins) go left and it's just past Baby Dolls on the left side.

If your coming from Ft Worth on freeway 187 (Airport Fwy) exit Industrial (H-157)go right (south). It's about 3 1/2 miles south, it will be just past Baby Dolls on the left hand side.

==================================

Coming from Dallas:
I-30 to H-360, go north, exit Trinity Blvd, go left (east - about mile 1 1/2) till you get to H-157 (Industrial / Collins) go left and it's just past Baby Dolls on the left side.

Dallas on freeway 187 (Airport Fwy) exit Industrial (H-157)go left (south). It's about 3 1/2 miles south, it will be just past Baby Dolls on the left hand side.

Sorry, I don't have any other information, or number to call for more information..
I just know how to get there, my wife works at AA which is not to far from there..*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 17 2008, 11:21 AM~11111011
> *i started my 4 day weekend yesterday
> *


Mus Be Nice...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Eightyone.7.TX, *Loco 61*
What up Loco 61!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Jul 17 2008, 12:33 PM~11111648
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Eightyone.7.TX, Loco 61
> What up Loco 61!
> *


Sup Eightone7tx ?? Workin ? Or Hardly Workin?


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

ROLL call who is going out this Saturday night to da car wash :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jul 17 2008, 04:52 PM~11113761
> *ROLL call who is going out this Saturday night to da car wash :biggrin:
> *


Thanks For Starting This Topic Bro...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 17 2008, 04:55 PM~11113789
> *Thanks For Starting This Topic Bro...
> *


x2 but lets thank me for bringing it back. lol j/p :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 17 2008, 03:55 PM~11113789
> *Thanks For Starting This Topic Bro...
> *


NO PROBLEM :biggrin: 
WE GOTTA MAKE FT.WORTH COME BACK TO LIFE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>CUSTOM SOUNDS
TEXAS HEAT WAVE 
Travis County Expo Center
7311 Decker Ln
AUSTIN,TX 78724

http://www.heatwaveinc.com/

http://www.heatwaveinc.com/twisted_inc_vid...eat_wave_5.html


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I hate heat wave no shade nothing but heat and not alot of lowriders. Loco 61 are you going?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 18 2008, 08:02 AM~11118905
> *I hate heat wave no shade nothing but heat and not alot of lowriders. Loco 61 are you going?
> *


Yup I'll Be There Sunday...  Thats Probly Why They Call It Heat Wave  I Wonna Check It Out Ive Never Been.... Any Good $h!t??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 17 2008, 03:49 PM~11113268
> *Sup Eightone7tx ?? Workin ? Or Hardly Workin?
> *


Workin hard at hardly working!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Jul 18 2008, 12:03 PM~11120210
> *Workin hard at hardly working!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 18 2008, 12:46 PM~11120556
> *:roflmao:
> *


meh


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

CAR SHOW @ JAGUARS IN FORT WORTH on INDUSTRIAL BLVD (H-157). just south of TRINITY BLVD. MOVE IN: 10 TO 12. SHOW: 12 TO 5. AFTER PARTY: 5 TO 4 IN THE MORNING!!*
THIS IS NOT A ROLLERZ ONLY CAR SHOW IT IS BEING THROWN BY TROY TWIGG from the RO



QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Jul 17 2008, 11:01 AM) 
Here's what I know. $25 reg fee.. After party at the Jag 

Direction:

Ok here the low down on the location..

Coming from Ft Worth up the I-30.. Exit Collins go North (Left).. Go up about 4 miles past Green Oaks, past the dump. When you go under the rail road bridge the next light you come to, it's on the right hand side..
Alternate: If you don't want to come through Arlington up Collins, continue I-30 to H-360, go north, exit Trinity Blvd, go left (east - about mile 1 1/2) till you get to H-157 (Industrial / Collins) go left and it's just past Baby Dolls on the left side.

If your coming from Ft Worth on freeway 187 (Airport Fwy) exit Industrial (H-157)go right (south). It's about 3 1/2 miles south, it will be just past Baby Dolls on the left hand side.

==================================

Coming from Dallas:
I-30 to H-360, go north, exit Trinity Blvd, go left (east - about mile 1 1/2) till you get to H-157 (Industrial / Collins) go left and it's just past Baby Dolls on the left side.

Dallas on freeway 187 (Airport Fwy) exit Industrial (H-157)go left (south). It's about 3 1/2 miles south, it will be just past Baby Dolls on the left hand side.

Sorry, I don't have any other information, or number to call for more information..
I just know how to get there, my wife works at AA which is not to far from there..*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

no one from fort worth is going?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 19 2008, 01:21 PM~11127333
> *no one from fort worth is going?
> *


meh


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

is anybody rolling to the car wash tonight


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Does anybody have the number to Art's Tire and the address? I NEED SUM TIRES!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 19 2008, 04:28 PM~11127996
> *Does anybody have the number to Art's Tire and the address? I NEED SUM TIRES!!!!!!!
> *


Arts Tire Market
2800 E Belknap St
Fort Worth, TX 76111
(817) 834-1842


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Jul 19 2008, 03:51 PM~11127901
> *is anybody rolling to the car wash tonight
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 14 2008, 09:26 PM~11088240
> *You almost ready to paint my car Lonso???
> *


hell ya guess what i found the clear just gotta get the hardener


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 19 2008, 08:56 PM~11129086
> *hell ya guess what i found the clear just gotta get the hardener
> *


LMK. Im ready soon.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

workin on it just gotta get my truck out the shop and well start something


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jul 20 2008, 07:04 PM~11133979
> *workin on it just gotta get my truck out the shop and well start something
> *


sounds good


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2008, 09:05 PM~11134708
> *sounds good
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Been sitting back lately. man my ride needs paint. Any one have a 6 bolt adapter for steering wheel?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I CAME OUT TO THE WASH SATURDAY NIGHT I SAW THE POLICE WAS PULLING POEPLE OVER LEFT AND RIGHT AND PULLING THE HOMIE OVER IN THE BLACK 64 B4 HE EVEN LEFT THE PARKING LOT OF THE WASH.......... :angry:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 21 2008, 12:41 PM~11139187
> *I CAME OUT TO THE WASH SATURDAY NIGHT I SAW THE POLICE WAS PULLING POEPLE OVER LEFT AND RIGHT AND PULLING THE HOMIE OVER IN THE BLACK 64 B4 HE EVEN LEFT THE PARKING LOT OF THE WASH.......... :angry:
> *


 :rant: I hate dem po pos!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 21 2008, 12:41 PM~11139187
> *I CAME OUT TO THE WASH SATURDAY NIGHT I SAW THE POLICE WAS PULLING POEPLE OVER LEFT AND RIGHT AND PULLING THE HOMIE OVER IN THE BLACK 64 B4 HE EVEN LEFT THE PARKING LOT OF THE WASH.......... :angry:
> *


looking for drama. them assholes. like NWA said FTP


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 19 2008, 04:46 PM~11128081
> *Arts Tire Market
> 2800 E Belknap St
> Fort Worth, TX 76111
> ...




Thanks bro! Hey if you need your bike picked up from lubbock let me know. I'm there every week.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Q-VO Danny!!! Where you at vato? We plannin on liftin the monte saturday, you welcome to come by. Call me if you'll be coming over.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 21 2008, 12:41 PM~11139187
> *I CAME OUT TO THE WASH SATURDAY NIGHT I SAW THE POLICE WAS PULLING POEPLE OVER LEFT AND RIGHT AND PULLING THE HOMIE OVER IN THE BLACK 64 B4 HE EVEN LEFT THE PARKING LOT OF THE WASH.......... :angry:
> *


THEY WERE LOOKING FOR DUCKY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 21 2008, 09:40 PM~11143824
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn thats CLEAN! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 21 2008, 08:35 PM~11143172
> *Thanks bro! Hey if you need your bike picked up from lubbock let me know. I'm there every week.
> *


Ill keep that in mind. it will be done soon. thanks for the hook up.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

FOR U2 ENVY KING OF THE STREETS!!!!!!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlPiXH1LvKY


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, tples65, streetlife
:wave:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Sunday 20, 2008 ULA PICNIC at Joe Pool Lake.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 21 2008, 07:48 PM~11144454
> *Sunday 20, 2008 ULAPICNIC  at Joe Pool Lake.
> *


:uh:
DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 21 2008, 09:47 PM~11144450
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, tples65, streetlife
> :wave:
> *


What up Ft. Worth?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 21 2008, 10:48 PM~11144454
> *Sunday 20, 2008 ULA PICNIC  at Joe Pool Lake.
> *


Aug 20th?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im confused about that date yesterday was the 20th...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 21 2008, 10:42 PM~11144420
> *FOR U2 ENVY KING OF THE STREETS!!!!!!!!!!                              http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vlPiXH1LvKY
> *


where was this at and when??i missed it :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 21 2008, 10:53 PM~11144495
> *im confused about that date yesterday was the 20th...
> *


x2


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 21 2008, 09:54 PM~11144500
> *where was this at and when??i missed it :0
> *


It was yesterday at Joe Pool Lake. If you look in the show & event first they had July 27 then it change to July 20.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 21 2008, 09:57 PM~11144518
> *It was yesterday at Joe Pool Lake. If you look in the show & event first they had July 27 then it change to July 20.
> *


My bad it was DALLAS LOWRIDERS C.C picnic.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 21 2008, 10:57 PM~11144518
> *It was yesterday at Joe Pool Lake. If you look in the show & event first they had July 27 then it change to July 20.
> *


well that sucked :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 21 2008, 06:37 PM~11143193
> *Q-VO Danny!!! Where you at vato? We plannin on liftin the monte saturday, you welcome to come by. Call me if you'll be coming over.
> *


Iam down bro


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 21 2008, 09:49 PM~11144462
> *:uh:
> DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC
> *


FOR U2 ENVY http://youtube.com/watch?v=vlPiXH1LvKY


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 21 2008, 11:14 PM~11144663
> *FOR U2 ENVY http://youtube.com/watch?v=vlPiXH1LvKY
> *


what was the setup on that BEAST?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 21 2008, 11:14 PM~11144663
> *FOR U2 ENVY http://youtube.com/watch?v=vlPiXH1LvKY
> *


shop the dallas out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 21 2008, 10:29 PM~11144808
> *what was the setup on that BEAST?
> *


4 pumps,two to the front single dump-ADEX, 14 batteries, full rap frame, done at IRVING CUSTOMS.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 22 2008, 07:46 AM~11146596
> *4 pumps,two to the front single dump-ADEX, 14 batteries, full rap frame, done at IRVING CUSTOMS.
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 21 2008, 08:43 PM~11143239
> *THEY WERE LOOKING FOR DUCKY  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 

GLAD THAT I ROLLED IN UNDERCOVER...... :0 IF I WOULD HAVE BOUGHT THE RIDE OUT I PROBABLY WOULDN'T HAVE MADE IT BACK TO HOUSTON........ :guns:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 21 2008, 11:14 PM~11144663
> *FOR U2 ENVY http://youtube.com/watch?v=vlPiXH1LvKY
> *


SEEN IT HOP B4 FOCKER GETS UP......... :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what it dew fort worth.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jul 21 2008, 11:00 PM~11144548
> *Iam down bro
> *


Thanx bro. We can sho use the help loco.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

My homies got a full custom bike he's raffling off. Here's the link ya'll lets get this done. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=421139


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

This F-ing sucks I missed the picnic too and I live right down from Joe pool lake. :angry: I tought it was next week too. 


On the fist of the topic in shows and events they had said July 27 at Flag Pole Hill Park. Then they changed it to Joe Pool on the 20th.


Ok, so is there anything going on next weekend???


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 21 2008, 08:37 PM~11143193
> *Q-VO Danny!!! Where you at vato? We plannin on liftin the monte saturday, you welcome to come by. Call me if you'll be coming over.
> *


Sup Big Mike still in El Paso. Did u lift your ride?

Sup to Everyone :wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DOES ANYONE KNOW DAVID AND YOLONDA THAT YOU TO ROLL A 55 FOUR DOOR WAGON BACK IN THE DAY IN FORT WORTH. IT WAS DARK BLUE WITH FLAKE AND A MURAL ON THE HOOD WITH THEIR NAME'S AND SAY'S FORT WORTH. DON'T HAVE PIC OF CAR SO EVERYONE CAN SEE THE ONE THAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. BUT I KNOW THAT THE CAR IS STILL AROUND. SEEN IT SUNDAY....... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 05:15 PM~11151411
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW DAVID AND YOLONDA THAT YOU TO ROLL A 55 FOUR DOOR WAGON BACK IN THE DAY IN FORT WORTH. IT WAS DARK BLUE WITH FLAKE AND A MURAL ON THE HOOD WITH THEIR NAME'S AND SAY'S FORT WORTH. DON'T HAVE PIC OF CAR SO EVERYONE CAN SEE THE ONE THAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. BUT I KNOW THAT THE CAR IS STILL AROUND. SEEN IT SUNDAY....... :biggrin:
> *


pics?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 22 2008, 03:29 PM~11150310
> *Sup Big Mike still in El Paso.  Did u lift your ride?
> 
> Sup to Everyone  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala..
Jaime (Kandy Bear) putting down the candy..


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats up Ft Worth? http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h7/blvda...ic/DSC_0769.jpg


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 22 2008, 09:08 PM~11154288
> *Whats up Ft Worth? http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h7/blvda...ic/DSC_0769.jpg
> *


 http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h7/blvda...ic/DSC_0782.jpg


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 22 2008, 09:09 PM~11154306
> *http://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h7/blvda...ic/DSC_0782.jpg
> *


 Congrats Victor (from FOR U2 ENVY) first one to bring la placa to FORT WORTH.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 22 2008, 08:42 PM~11154003
> *Homie Styln 69 Impala..
> Jaime (Kandy Bear) putting down the candy..
> 
> ...


Looking good!!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 22 2008, 10:15 PM~11154358
> *Looking good!!!!!!
> *


its nice


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 22 2008, 10:35 PM~11154547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*817 LOWRIDERS TARRANT COUNTY TX*

:biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 22 2008, 09:35 PM~11154547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR U2 ENVY C.C FORT WORTH TX.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2008, 11:21 PM~11155051
> *817 LOWRIDERS TARRANT COUNTY TX
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry11158281
MUST SELL MY WAGON>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

ALL DFW RIDERS ARE WELCOME
AUGUST 10 2008 IN ARLINGTON

move in time is 7am-12pm show time is 12pm-5pm we will have over 20 classes cars,trucks,suv,lolo bikes,model cars,motorcycle, and much more 

Hope to see yall there 







:biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 22 2008, 05:15 PM~11151411
> *DOES ANYONE KNOW DAVID AND YOLONDA THAT YOU TO ROLL A 55 FOUR DOOR WAGON BACK IN THE DAY IN FORT WORTH. IT WAS DARK BLUE WITH FLAKE AND A MURAL ON THE HOOD WITH THEIR NAME'S AND SAY'S FORT WORTH. DON'T HAVE PIC OF CAR SO EVERYONE CAN SEE THE ONE THAT I'M TALKING ABOUT. BUT I KNOW THAT THE CAR IS STILL AROUND. SEEN IT SUNDAY....... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2008, 07:36 PM~11152780
> *pics?
> *


DIDN'T HAVE CAMERA AT THE TIME, BUT THE NEXT TIME THAT I COME OUT THAT WHY I WILL PASS BY THERE AND GET A PIC OF IT.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 23 2008, 12:23 PM~11158390
> *DIDN'T HAVE CAMERA AT THE TIME, BUT THE NEXT TIME THAT I COME OUT THAT WHY I WILL PASS BY THERE AND GET A PIC OF IT.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 12:15 PM~11158314
> *ALL DFW RIDERS ARE WELCOME
> AUGUST 10 2008 IN ARLINGTON
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2008, 07:13 PM~11163644
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wut it dew ricky!!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2008, 08:35 PM~11164489
> *wut it dew ricky!!!!
> *


 :dunno: uffin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Whats going on Gente! :wave:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jul 24 2008, 12:26 PM~11168480
> *Whats going on Gente!  :wave:
> *


 what's going on sixty7imp


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jul 21 2008, 11:00 PM~11144548
> *Iam down bro
> *



HEll yeah bro gonna need the help. THX !!! See u on sat.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 22 2008, 03:29 PM~11150310
> *Sup Big Mike still in El Paso.  Did u lift your ride?
> 
> Sup to Everyone  :wave:
> *


THe plan is this saturday. I be strippn the front suspension friday gettin ready to install on saturday. Hope u and the fam is doin good bro. See you when ya'll get back


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 24 2008, 12:00 PM~11167708
> *:dunno:  uffin:
> *


:|


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 24 2008, 01:36 PM~11170218
> *HEll yeah bro gonna need the help. THX !!! See u on sat.
> *


SORRY I CANT MAKE IT MIKE I HAVE 2 PARTYS TO GO TO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

817 LOWRIDERS


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 24 2008, 08:19 PM~11171877
> *SORRY I CANT MAKE IT MIKE I HAVE 2 PARTYS TO GO TO
> *


CAN I GO.................


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

TO THE MUTHA FUKIN TOP :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 24 2008, 08:19 PM~11171877
> *SORRY I CANT MAKE IT MIKE I HAVE 2 PARTYS TO GO TO
> *


Thats alright bro, we had to reschedule it to next saturday. Your more than welcome to come over though.







QUOTE($Rollin Rich$ 82 @ Jul 24 2008, 08:19 PM) *
SORRY I CANT MAKE IT MIKE I HAVE 2 PARTYS TO GO TO

CAN I GO.................


COme on bro hopefully we get started early so we can cruise that night!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 25 2008, 05:37 AM~11175895
> *CAN I GO.................
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

COme on bro hopefully we get started early so we can cruise that night!!!
[/quote]
im down to help.. even if its takin pics


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 23 2008, 12:23 PM~11158390
> *DIDN'T HAVE CAMERA AT THE TIME, BUT THE NEXT TIME THAT I COME OUT THAT WHY I WILL PASS BY THERE AND GET A PIC OF IT.
> *


DID YOU HAVE TO MAKE ANY MAJOR MODIFICATIONS TO YOUR REAR TRAILING ARMS TO PAUSE ON 3 WHEEL LIKE... EXTENDED UPPER TRAILIN ARMS, LOWERS, SLIP YOKE DRIVE SHAFT???WHAT SIZE CYLNDERS IN BACK???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What Up Foros Lowriders


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 02:51 AM~11182664
> *What Up  Foros Lowriders
> *


Wut It Do????????????


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

WHATZ GOIN DOWN TONIGHT ANYTHING????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 26 2008, 12:33 PM~11184089
> *WHATZ GOIN DOWN TONIGHT ANYTHING????
> *


I aint coming out till my cutty is painted


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

i am rollin tonight


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> COme on bro hopefully we get started early so we can cruise that night!!!


im down to help.. even if its takin pics 
[/quote]


Hell yeah bro cuz i aint reel good with these computer thingys. Next saturday morning is the plan. And im still gonna tear down on friday nite. Charlie brown said he gonna come over then to help th tear down. You more than welcome to come over then if you want to.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2008, 12:55 PM~11185180
> *I aint coming out till my cutty is painted
> *


I WOULDNT COME OUT EITHER :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be laying low until my Impala is done. My cutdog is gone to Cali...


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 27 2008, 12:59 AM~11188277
> *I'll be laying low until my Impala is done. My cutdog is gone to Cali...
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 26 2008, 11:02 PM~11187337
> *I WOULDNT COME OUT EITHER :0
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2008, 01:30 PM~11190804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 72montemz (Jul 17, 2008)

64 For sale
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422057


----------



## 72montemz (Jul 17, 2008)

70 Caprice 5500 OBO call 8176961932
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422054


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 27 2008, 08:13 PM~11191807
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 72montemz_@Jul 27 2008, 06:24 PM~11192238
> *70 Caprice 5500 OBO call 8176961932
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422054
> *


 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Jul 26 2008, 11:02 PM~11187337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 11:15 AM~11158314
> *ALL DFW RIDERS ARE WELCOME
> AUGUST 10 2008 IN ARLINGTON
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 28 2008, 02:55 PM~11197710
> *:wave:
> *


sup Danny


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 08:49 PM~11200754
> *sup Danny
> *


Sup Juangotti , So your car is getting painted?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 28 2008, 09:26 PM~11201162
> *Sup Juangotti , So your car is getting painted?*


X2304895876489


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Alex. Check out some work I did for my friend while I was out of town.
























We are not done with the trunk, he still needs the pumps and batteries then I can finish wraping the trunk in fiberglass.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Hey Eightyone.7.Tx Do u have any more of that clear u had?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Jul 28 2008, 09:26 PM~11201162-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 28 2008, 10:39 PM~11201890
> *Hey Eightyone.7.Tx Do u have any more of that clear u had?
> *


Im tryin to get some this weekend u still interested? Holla at me!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

whats up danny..glad you made it back ok.. thats some firme ass work right there


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Jul 28 2008, 10:55 PM~11202107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes... same phone number


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> Q-vole Germain... Thanx. *Ready to roll on Saturday*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 28 2008, 11:08 PM~11202283
> *Yes... same phone number
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Danny!!! Glad you guys made it back ok!!! I did what you said about the vinyl top and guess what I found........HOLES, HOLES, AND MORE HOLES :biggrin: !!! Anyway, if we get the car lifted saturday I'll roll out there which Chew GUYS!


O and thats sum really nice work with the glass :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 28 2008, 10:35 PM~11201842
> *Sup Alex. Check out some work I did for my friend while  I was out of town.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Some Clean FiberGlass Work Danny.... Very Nice...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah it is


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 29 2008, 09:19 AM~11204564
> *Yeah it is
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 26 2008, 01:53 AM~11182454
> *DID YOU HAVE TO MAKE ANY MAJOR MODIFICATIONS TO YOUR REAR TRAILING ARMS TO PAUSE ON 3 WHEEL LIKE... EXTENDED UPPER TRAILIN ARMS, LOWERS, SLIP YOKE DRIVE SHAFT???WHAT SIZE CYLNDERS IN BACK???
> *


NOPE. ALL STOCK......  I HAD 14'S IN THE BACK....... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2008, 09:45 AM~11204703
> *:wow:
> *


:|

sup Alex?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 29 2008, 07:56 PM~11209984
> *:|
> 
> sup Alex?
> *


Sup


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Jul 28 2008, 11:38 PM~11202597-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2008, 07:44 PM~11201972
> *closer then ever but its still in the works
> 
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jul 29 2008, 12:09 PM~11205569
> *NOPE. ALL STOCK......  I HAD 14'S  IN THE BACK....... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: what about the brake line on the back??imma have to get me a 3 pump setup


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 27 2008, 12:59 AM~11188277
> *I'll be laying low until my Impala is done. My cutdog is gone to Cali...
> *



DAMN HOMIE I LIKE THAT PLACA YOUR HOLDING IN YOUR AVATAR.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT UP TO THE FOROS LOWRIDERS FROM THE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 29 2008, 11:19 PM~11211939
> *WHAT UP TO THE FOROS LOWRIDERS FROM THE
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Homie...?? Hows The D-Town Homies Doin?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

whats up sixty7imp :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Blanco???


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 30 2008, 07:54 AM~11213807
> *Sup Blanco???
> *


What's going on loco 61


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 30 2008, 10:46 AM~11214334
> *What's going on loco 61
> *


Chillin Hey I Went By " Blanco " The Little Town Last Weekend...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 29 2008, 09:34 PM~11211337
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: what about the brake line on the back??imma have to get me a 3 pump setup
> *


 We aint no pros but we can give you some ideas? Dont you stay by the park in south side? I think my homie bought a car from you (a blue cutlass)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn what up fools


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 30 2008, 12:04 PM~11214889
> *We aint no pros but we can give you some ideas? Dont you stay by the park in south side? I think my homie bought a car from you (a blue cutlass)
> *


YUP it was my brothers car :biggrin: when i get the extra pump and cylynders i will definetly need some ADVICE


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 29 2008, 11:19 PM~11211939
> *WHAT UP TO THE FOROS LOWRIDERS FROM THE
> 
> 
> ...


Q VO


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 29 2008, 09:00 PM~11210417
> *Sorry to hear about the hole, I'll help cover them up. Let me know if u need help on the car on Friday night I'll take the cold beers in ice. :biggrin:
> Thanx
> *



Thats cool . Call me friday and ill no for sure if we are breakin it down. Cold beers will be greatly appreciated. I got sum sheetmetal for those holes. Well i gota be at my delivery at 6 am soooooo Al rato !!!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2008, 10:21 PM~11212437
> *Sup Homie...?? Hows The D-Town Homies Doin?
> *



evrybody is good. just workin on the rides getting ready for the longview show. anyone from fort worth going.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jul 30 2008, 09:44 PM~11220031
> *wuts up homies  :wave:
> *


whats up homie..  seen u at the wash sat night :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jul 30 2008, 10:50 PM~11220615
> *evrybody is good. just workin on the rides getting ready for the longview show. anyone from fort worth going.
> *


Im Still Trying To Get My 61 Going... Next Out Of Town Show That I Go To Will Be http://www.tejanosupercarshow.com/ Then Im Parking My Regal For Awhile.. But Not Sure If Any Fort Worth Homies Are Going To Longview...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

El Pintor :wave: Get at me I got what u need!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Jul 31 2008, 12:34 PM~11224354
> *El Pintor :wave: Get at me I got what u need!!
> *


Thanx


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

found it on page 4.. TTMFT


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

LOWRIDING IN DALLAS - OLD SCHOOL PIX FROM THE 80's & 90's</span>

*Here you go let's start posting old school pix here ---> *<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422953\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422953</a>


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts going down this weekend homies


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 1 2008, 07:02 PM~11237242
> *wuts going down this weekend homies
> *


You coming out? juangotti  456
Loco 61 450
fortworthmex 388
ESTRELLA420LUV 299
Elpintor 144
TechniquesOG 129
teal62impala 126
$Rollin Rich$ 82 93
sixty7imp 64
bigmike64 59
theoso8 55
RollinBlue 51
blanco 49
Texas Massacre 40
TheTexasGoldPlater 37
VENOM65 26
Eightyone.7.TX 25
tples65 25
Coca Pearl 24
boricua87 21
bigstew22 20
Homie Styln 20
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 20
THE MAJESTICS TX 18
Fleetwood94 18
green ice 11
94 SS 11
Sin7 11
C-LO9492 11
5811MSgtP 10
Skim 9
-SUPER62- 9
HEARTBREAKER 9
Str8crazy80 9
TopCopOG 9
Regal85TX 9
LOLOMomaGP 8
J-RAY 8
Wildmint 5
53BOMBA 4
Latin Thug 4
JapanTech 4
STILLTIPPIN46 4
FunkytownRoller 4
regal ryda 4
214monte 3
Same_Ol_Cutty 3
72montemz 3
meanOne 3
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 2
EL_PACHUCO69 2
MAJESTICS81 2
EVANASTY 2
shrimpscampi 2
TOP DOG '64 2
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 2
LENETOWNTX 2
Biz-MN 2
Austin Ace 2
D-TOWN 78 2
-2-5-3- 2
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 2
Yogi 2
MAJESTIX 2
chevy67impala 2
dannysnty 2
radicalkingz 2
KeK21 that Pimp 1
Bandido$ 1
1Ace 1
westsidebagos 1
jbrazy 1
214loco 1
mid-texrollers 1
biggboy 1
STATION X 1
texican 1
Mr. A 1
ericg 1
VGP 1
juiced88caprice 1
RAY_512 1
str8_tripn_82 1
richie562 1
FIRME80 1
BIG TEX 1
rollin_caddys 1
RALPH_DOGG 1
brn2ridelo 1
abel 1
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 1


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Aug 1 2008, 03:42 PM~11235448
> *LOWRIDING IN DALLAS - OLD SCHOOL PIX FROM THE 80's & 90's</span>
> 
> Here you go let's start posting old school pix here ---> <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422953\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422953</a>
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

suP


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats my hood!! :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Aug 1 2008, 09:05 PM~11238090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the pic I used for my arm dumb ass. looks just like it


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2008, 09:05 PM~11238093
> *Thats the pic I used for my arm dumb ass. looks just like it
> *


 :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :loco:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Shuda used this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2008, 04:29 PM~11237420
> *You coming out? juangotti   456
> Loco 61  450
> fortworthmex  388
> ...


MY CAR IS OUT OF COMMISSION FOR A LITTLE WHILE :tears:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lets do the damn thang..i want to shoot a nice ass video


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 1 2008, 10:00 PM~11238429
> *i sold mine cant come out
> *


You sold the cutty? word? how much? to who?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i did what??? hell no :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 1 2008, 07:00 PM~11238429
> *i sold mine cant come out
> *


 :0


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

LAST SATURDAY AT THE CAR WASH


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2008, 10:03 PM~11238447
> *You sold the cutty? word? how much? to who?
> *



WHy you worried about it!! Man go finish your BIKE  !!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 2 2008, 12:15 AM~11239316
> *WHy you worried about it!! Man go finish your  BIKE  !!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Aug 2 2008, 12:15 AM~11239316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Answer me damn it! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 2 2008, 12:01 AM~11239195
> * LAST SATURDAY AT THE CAR WASH
> *


Nice.... Sup Germain :wave: let's ride Saturday night. Bigstew let's roll. :biggrin:
Hope u can make it Bigmike.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sup sup danny... lets ride man im down.. ill be at the wash tomorrow for sure


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 2 2008, 01:53 AM~11239908
> *sup sup danny... lets ride man im down.. ill be at the wash tomorrow for sure
> *


C u there around 8:30. I c you mike was up :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 2 2008, 01:37 AM~11239830
> *Nice.... Sup Germain  :wave: let's ride Saturday night. Bigstew let's roll. :biggrin:
> Hope u can make it Bigmike.
> *



I believe i will cuz i think i was able to move that meeting to sunday morning. :yes:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I still on phone with the partners.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 2 2008, 02:00 AM~11239942
> *C u there around 8:30. I c you mike was up :biggrin:
> *



Hey Danny thx again for the help  !!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 2 2008, 12:01 AM~11239195
> * LAST SATURDAY AT THE CAR WASH
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Already. hey we need to leave the wash at around 9:30 or so. to get to Sonic before it closed


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

hno:


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

sup mike.......sup el pintor :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Not gonna make it guys


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Aug 2 2008, 07:10 PM~11243157
> *sup mike.......sup el pintor :wave:
> *



Wassup Charlie!!!!!!!! The bags is done :biggrin: !!! Thanx for the help friday nite bro :biggrin:......We will show you on sunday vato. We finished about 10 pm 2nite.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd like to give a BIG THANKS to Bobby, Chad(FUNKYTOWNROLLER), Danny(Elpintor), Charlie(Boricua87) for the help installing the bags on the monte :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



Thanx ROLLERZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Aug 2 2008, 07:10 PM~11243157
> *sup mike.......sup el pintor :wave:
> *


sup homie
Here are some pics of Bigmikes64 air set up. It was All done by Roller Only Homeboys, Chad "funkytownroller"; Charlie "borricua87"; & Bobby.
















View My Video
That's all I have. Sorry could not make it to the wash.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

That's all I have. Sorry could not make it to the wash.
[/quote]
glad you saved some gas
:biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 2 2008, 11:40 PM~11244399
> *say goodbye to all the low low videos theyre going down the shitter
> *


 Sup Germain what did u mean by these :dunno:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

And thanx 2 my Primo Smoothmonte and Bigstew for hangin out and bringin the cerveza. Tony it was good meeting you and you welcome over anytime BRO!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 3 2008, 12:33 AM~11244789
> *sup homie
> Here are some pics of Bigmikes64 air set up. It was All done by Roller Only  Homeboys, Chad "funkytownroller"; Charlie "borricua87"; & Bobby.
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 3 2008, 12:38 AM~11244818
> *Sup Germain what did u mean by these :dunno:
> *


THE CAR WASH IS WACK AND IM TRYING TO MAKE IT SEEM LIKE ITS THE SHIT... :cheesy: SORRY


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 3 2008, 12:50 AM~11244907
> *THE CAR WASH IS WACK AND IM TRYING TO MAKE IT SEEM LIKE ITS THE SHIT... :cheesy: SORRY
> *


Like everything else it has it's good days and it's bad days when it's good it's good, and your videos make it much better and it does hipe the lowrider movement forward. Maybe we should have a cruzing SUNDAY when people have less to do and Hang out at ECHO LAKE park ... might have a bigger turn out who knows. :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Tring to dow load another video but my cumputer is sssssloowwww.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 3 2008, 01:02 AM~11245006
> *Like everything else it has it's good days and it's bad days when it's good  it's good, and your videos make it much better and it does hipe the lowrider movement forward. Maybe we should have a cruzing SUNDAY when people have less to do and Hang out at ECHO LAKE park ... might have a bigger turn out who knows. :biggrin:
> *


youre right about that danny.. maybe we should it might be better.. i live down the street the car wash.. people like you live a long ass way from it.. so its inconvinient to you i understand.. my bad.. i might redo the videos


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Here is another video of Bigmike64 Montrcarlo.
View My Video


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 3 2008, 01:08 AM~11245055
> *
> youre right about that danny.. maybe we should it might be better.. i live down the street the car wash.. people like you live a long ass way from it.. so its inconvinient to you i understand.. my bad.. i might redo the videos
> *


It's all good. Love to ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 2 2008, 12:01 AM~11239195
> * LAST SATURDAY AT THE CAR WASH
> *


Thats tight "G"


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 3 2008, 01:13 AM~11245094
> *Here is another video of Bigmike64 Montrcarlo.
> View My Video
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 3 2008, 02:41 AM~11245460
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


ohhh shit!!!!!!


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 Congrats John


> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Jul 17 2008, 05:06 PM~11113886
> *IMPERIALS Car Club of Los Angeles wants to thank Andy at ADEX for his sponsorship and donation of one of his Super Duty's at our 8th Annual Hawaiian Gardens Super Car Show & Concert. Congratulations to Layitlow.com member Homie Stylin who drove al the way from Texas for winning the dump!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 3 2008, 12:39 PM~11247114
> *:0  Congrats John
> 
> *


This was one bad ass show.. I'm going back next year.. They also raffled off a clean 64 SS Impala...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 3 2008, 05:41 PM~11248160
> *This was one bad ass show.. I'm going back next year.. They also raffled off a clean 64 SS Impala...
> *


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

no one hopping yet guess i dnt need to rush


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 2 2008, 10:48 PM~11244885
> *And thanx 2 my Primo Smoothmonte and Bigstew for hangin out and bringin the cerveza. Tony it was good meeting you and you welcome over anytime BRO!!!
> *


 I enjoyed the invite, you have a wonderful family and great brotherhood in Rollerz Only .


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Aug 3 2008, 09:57 PM~11249770
> *I enjoyed the invite, you have a wonderful family and great  brotherhood in  Rollerz Only .
> *


whats going on homie.....ask Mike what he got today at the meeting!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Aug 3 2008, 09:57 PM~11249770
> *I enjoyed the invite, you have a wonderful family and great  brotherhood in  Rollerz Only .
> *


ohh shit Tony tryna get down with the R.O.!!!!!!! 

Hey Dre! you might have some comp with your 64. Tony on the come up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Chad?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> ohh shit Tony tryna get down with the R.O.!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Dre! you might have some *comp with your 64*. Tony on the come up
> 
> Thats straight i need some motivation!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 3 2008, 11:41 PM~11250798
> *Sup Chad?
> *


wassup Alex, i called you a lil while ago. hit me up when you get a chance.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 4 2008, 01:59 PM~11255196
> *wassup Alex, i called you a lil while ago.  hit me up when you get a chance.
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

What's up Alex how have you been?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 4 2008, 09:17 PM~11259448
> *What's up Alex how have you been?
> *


Sup Chris??? Iv Been Chillin My Kids An I Wur Braken Down The Engine Today.. Getting It Ready For Paint An Chrome...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Dont Cry Dry Ur Eyes... :biggrin: Hey U Going To The Longview Show?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:uh: :biggrin: :cheesy: :angry:     :uh: :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

where is longview?my car messed up already the motor mount bracket is all crushed and shit :uh: i might who knows


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

hey alex i got a question for you.. did you reinforce *the bracket that goes here*. or are you going to? my shit got all crushed and shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 5 2008, 10:11 PM~11269984
> *where is longview?my car messed up already the motor mount bracket is all crushed and shit :uh: i might who knows
> *


Sorry to here that. Glad I wont be hoppin


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

MY NEW CAR NAME IS "PROBLEMAS" :angry: FUCKING PIECE OF SHIT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 5 2008, 09:11 PM~11269984
> *where is longview?my car messed up already the motor mount bracket is all crushed and shit :uh: i might who knows
> *


Longview, straight out I30 about 2 1/5 hrs away, just past Tyler.. I'm heading there Sat morning at 6am.. This is a Sat show part of the Wego show tour...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

might be able to get some good footage :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 5 2008, 11:41 PM~11271012
> * might be able to get some good footage :biggrin:
> *


  Lets Go?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 5 2008, 10:20 PM~11270093
> *hey alex i got a question for you.. did you reinforce the bracket that goes here. or are you going to? my shit got all crushed and shit
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 6 2008, 08:29 AM~11272614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn, thats a good idea :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 6 2008, 09:07 AM~11272773
> *damn, thats a good idea :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 29 2008, 10:34 PM~11211337
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: what about the brake line on the back??imma have to get me a 3 pump setup
> *


I DISCONNECTED IT FROM THE REAREND AFTER I HAD ALREADY BROKE IT........... :angry: :biggrin:

BUT THE THE 14'S YOU WILL EVENTUALLY END UP BREAKING THE STOCK UPPER TRAILERING ARMS IF YOU OVERLOCK IT WITH 14'S SO IF YOU DECIDED TO USE THEM IT WILL BE BEST TO RUN 12'S.  OR MAKE SOME ADJUSTMENTS......


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(fortworthmex @ Aug 5 2008, 09:11 PM) 
where is longview?my car messed up already the motor mount bracket is all crushed and shit i might who knows 
===========================================


> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 5 2008, 10:24 PM~11270817
> *Longview, straight out I30 about 2 1/5 hrs away, just past Tyler.. I'm heading there Sat morning at 6am.. This is a Sat show part of the Wego show tour...
> *


I'm taking this with me to Longview. Anyone interested in joining me, let me know. Leaving 6am sharp out of Arlington.. I live just off I30 near Six Flags...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2008, 09:33 PM~11250710
> *ohh shit Tony tryna get down with the R.O.!!!!!!!
> 
> Hey Dre! you might have some comp with your 64. Tony on the come up
> ...


 No sir , I met some cool azz peeps from the R-O and enjoyed kicking it with them . We (cant say who) got some new shit about to hit the scene real hard and strong here in the DFW. Come towards the end of the year the masterpiece will be brought to light for all other clubs to see . I will say the plaques are on the way , right now its still G-14 classified !!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Aug 6 2008, 06:09 PM~11277148
> *No sir , I met some cool azz peeps from the R-O and enjoyed kicking it with them . We (cant say who) got some new shit about to hit the scene real hard and strong here in the DFW. Come towards the end of the year the masterpiece will be brought to light for all other clubs to see . I will say the plaques are on the way ,  right now its still  G-14 classified !!!!!
> 
> 
> *


Congrats


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Aug 6 2008, 06:09 PM~11277148
> *No sir , I met some cool azz peeps from the R-O and enjoyed kicking it with them . We (cant say who) got some new shit about to hit the scene real hard and strong here in the DFW. Come towards the end of the year the masterpiece will be brought to light for all other clubs to see . I will say the plaques are on the way ,  right now its still  G-14 classified !!!!!
> 
> 
> *



:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

WTF Longview is far as hell!!! that Shi** is over two hours from my crib....and I'm in Dallas now!  


Loco 61 Thnx for the invite but I'll sit this one out!

139 mi – about 2 hours 12 mins


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 6 2008, 08:29 AM~11272614
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn thats nice


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 6 2008, 07:20 AM~11272468
> *  Lets Go?
> *


 :dunno: might pass on this one like sixty7imp said i got a lot of shit going on this weekend :uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Aug 6 2008, 06:09 PM~11277148
> *No sir , I met some cool azz peeps from the R-O and enjoyed kicking it with them . We (cant say who) got some new shit about to hit the scene real hard and strong here in the DFW. Come towards the end of the year the masterpiece will be brought to light for all other clubs to see . I will say the plaques are on the way ,  right now its still  G-14 classified !!!!!
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Aug 6 2008, 10:46 PM~11280000
> *WTF Longview is far as hell!!! that Shi** is over two hours from my crib....and I'm in Dallas now!
> Loco 61 Thnx for the invite but I'll sit this one out!
> 
> ...


U R hno:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I just came back from a car show in Cali, 2hr is a just nice ride in the country...
Anyway I like to get out of town.. Staying in town is the same'ol - same ol...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 7 2008, 12:23 AM~11280893
> *I just came back from a car show in Cali, 2hr is a just nice ride in the country...
> Anyway I like to get out of town.. Staying in town is the same'ol - same ol...
> *


Your Right On That one..Im The Same Way


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

So who is all going to the show in Arlington? at Hot Rods and Hogs off of 360? :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 7 2008, 08:36 AM~11282586
> *So who is all going to the show in Arlington? at Hot Rods and Hogs off of 360? :dunno:
> *


If Its Sunday I Might Be Going.. Whos Going To Longview Saturday?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Still deciding about Longview


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 7 2008, 07:36 AM~11282586
> *So who is all going to the show in Arlington? at Hot Rods and Hogs off of 360? :dunno:
> *


I'll be at the show in Longview Sat and Hot Rod & Hogs on Sun, looks like a nice busy weekend for Ol'Man John and Homie Styln Delivery Service..


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 7 2008, 12:23 AM~11280893
> *I just came back from a car show in Cali, 2hr is a just nice ride in the country...
> Anyway I like to get out of town.. Staying in town is the same'ol - same ol...
> *



True, True....something to think about! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 7 2008, 09:45 AM~11282893
> *I'll be at the show in Longview Sat and Hot Rod & Hogs on Sun, looks like a nice busy weekend for Ol'Man John and Homie Styln Delivery Service..
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Jul 23 2008, 12:15 PM~11158314
> *ALL DFW RIDERS ARE WELCOME
> AUGUST 10 2008 IN ARLINGTON
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

for sale PM me, im open to any offers

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/car/769817080.html.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

per request


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Germain did u fix your car. Let me know if u need any help.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Getting Closer...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...86&hl=juangotti
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :twak: :twak: :banghead:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Aug 8 2008, 03:35 PM~11295137
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...86&hl=juangotti
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :banghead:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 8 2008, 12:05 PM~11293271
> *Sup Germain did u fix your car. Let me know if u need any help.
> *


i havent fixed it yet but i already bought the brackets for it at the junkyard it was a bitch getting them off and the car had no motor..(*Imagine with the motor in it*)..this shit i aint fixing my self fuck that.. someone is gonna pick it up today at 6 and might have it ready to roll tomorrow  no more hopping..as a matter of fact imma put 2 batteries to the front only so it wont hop  thanks for asking to help tho ..your cool as hell bro..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 8 2008, 05:09 PM~11295774
> *i havent fixed it yet but i already bought the brackets for it at the junkyard it was a bitch getting them off and the car had no motor..(Imagine with the motor in it)..this shit i aint fixing my self fuck that.. someone is gonna pick it up today at 6 and might have it ready to roll tomorrow   no more hopping..as a matter of fact imma put 2 batteries to the front only so it wont hop  thanks for asking to help tho ..your cool as hell bro..
> *


U should try to re-enforce them (the motor mount) before they get put on since they are hard to get to, then later do the rest of the car. :thumbsup: 
C-ya tomarrow.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 8 2008, 05:48 PM~11296107
> *U should try to re-enforce them (the motor mount) before they get put on since they are hard to get to, then later do the rest of the car. :thumbsup:
> C-ya tomarrow.
> *


imma see if i can put something on it before he picks it up and weld it on there..see ya :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Aug 8 2008, 03:35 PM~11295137
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...86&hl=juangotti
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I SEEN A MONTE CARLOS LS FRONT AT THE JUNKYARD TODAY AND A CADILLAC FRONT END WITH THE EURO LIGHTS MAYBE A 90 MODEL?? ITS AT THE ONE OFF 30 AND RIVERSIDE IF ANYONE INTERESTED


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 9 2008, 12:02 PM~11300583
> *
> *


Whay did you not go to lonview?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2008, 12:04 PM~11300592
> *Whay did you not go to lonview?
> *


I Have To Pick Up My Car Today... Cuz John Is Doing Some Pinstripping On It...Tomorrow... N Hav To Hav It Today....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

longview is fukin far as hell :angry:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sup 64flat :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 9 2008, 12:11 PM~11300613
> *longview is fukin far as hell :angry:
> *


Wish I Was There... But Im Ready To Pick Up My Ride...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 9 2008, 12:12 PM~11300617
> *Wish I Was There... But Im Ready To Pick Up My Ride...
> *


I KNOW THATS RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 8 2008, 03:19 PM~11295045
> *Getting Closer...
> 
> 
> ...


  Looking good Alex


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

JUST SEEN THIS 19000. ORG. MILES OLD MAN BOUGHT THIS NEW.........HE WANTS.........$20,000.
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 8 2008, 02:19 PM~11295045
> *Getting Closer...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real nice homie... Can't wait to see the finished product..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 9 2008, 06:43 PM~11302706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a grip for it. Even though those are original miles doesn't look like it's been any where for awhile..


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 9 2008, 07:43 PM~11302706
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 .


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 6 2008, 08:29 AM~11272614
> *
> 
> 
> ...




I hope my frame looks that good..... DAMN!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone got pics of the longview show???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

went to the show in the agg today. good show


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 10 2008, 07:00 PM~11308224
> *went to the show in the agg today. good show
> *


you know the rule.. pics or it didn't happen :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 10 2008, 08:43 AM~11305642
> *I hope my frame looks that good..... DAMN!!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


me too....... oh wait mines already does


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*left over beer i must drink* :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 10 2008, 09:55 PM~11309703
> *left over beer i must drink :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Down It! Down On It! :biggrin: :barf:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

it should last me a couple of weeks


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 10 2008, 09:55 PM~11309703
> *left over beer i must drink :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That will fit perfect in a water dispencer. COLD BEER OUT THE TAP. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 10 2008, 10:19 PM~11310088
> *That will fit perfect in a water dispencer. COLD BEER OUT THE TAP. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats exactly what i was thinking.. too bad i dont have one


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

wtf page 3! :angry:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Here are some pics of the Arlington show. MY KIDS TOOK THE PICS NOT THE GREATEST BUT SOMETHING.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Some of the pics I took this past Sunday :biggrin: 
































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup theoso8... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wassup elpintor


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

FOR SALE 
13x7 chrome & gold spoke rims that have great tires 90% 
Power Locks, Power Windows. 
It have a 3.8 V6 engine that runs great need some work not to much. 
The interior is almost perfect with very little wear 
clean title,tagged & inspected


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Me and my bro wnt for a while. didnt see you Danny.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Aug 11 2008, 11:08 PM~11320263
> *FOR SALE
> 13x7 chrome & gold spoke rims that have great tires 90%
> Power Locks, Power Windows.
> ...


Why U Sellin Ur Ride Lucio?


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

I got me a 1984 Cutlass w/ NEW 350 European front end, dont have time for the Regal.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 11 2008, 11:20 PM~11320410
> *Me and my bro wnt for a while. didnt see you Danny.
> *


 Got there late....around 2:00pm


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 12 2008, 10:27 AM~11323197
> *Got there late....around 2:00pm
> *


right after we left


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 11 2008, 02:58 PM~11316025
> *Here are some pics of the Arlington show. MY KIDS TOOK THE PICS  NOT THE GREATEST BUT SOMETHING.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 8 2008, 01:37 AM~11291362
> *
> *


Wasn't impressed by his gold leafing  Sorry for the post..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 12 2008, 07:14 PM~11327333
> *Wasn't impressed by his gold leafing  Sorry for the post..
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

nice pics danny your kids took..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 12 2008, 09:32 PM~11328383
> *nice pics danny your kids took..
> *


Thanx ..... those were the better ones the other were shots of the floor ,windows,there fingers,and half side of cars.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 12 2008, 10:15 PM~11328843
> *Thanx ..... those were the better ones the other were shots of the floor ,windows,there fingers,and half side of cars.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

If yall see this bus stop or on the side of a bus it is my son. :thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVY 1 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 13 2008, 08:14 AM~11331784
> *If yall see this bus stop or on the side of a bus it is my son.  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaaaaamn Look At Lil Famous Pimp Chris Cool...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Else Checking Out This Show This Weekend At Will Rogers Auditorium, Fort Worth Sat, Aug 16, 2008 08:00 PM 

Link: http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/0C0040DB...2&minorcatid=51


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 10 2008, 09:24 PM~11309314
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> me  too....... oh wait mines already does
> *


Yeah and I bet u gots the hook up 2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 









Wassup Danny :biggrin: !!!! Where you be hidin??? hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Congats To <span style=\'color:red\'>Leonard N His Son MarioFrm Techniques CC,,, Saw You Guys On Lowrider Magazine' 
" Readers Rides " ... OPERATION LOWRDIER.... Thanks To All Arms Forces Serving Our Country.....</span>


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 14 2008, 11:35 AM~11342103
> *Congats  To <span style=\'color:red\'>Leonard N His Son MarioFrm Techniques CC,,, Saw You Guys On Lowrider Magazine'
> " Readers Rides "  ... OPERATION LOWRDIER....  Thanks To All Arms Forces  Serving Our Country.....</span>
> *


X2


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 13 2008, 11:15 PM~11339009
> *
> Wassup Danny :biggrin: !!!!    Where you be hidin???  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Sup Mike :scrutinize: hiding?I didn't know you were looking for me. :scrutinize:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wave: TTT


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 14 2008, 09:35 AM~11342103
> *Congats  To <span style=\'color:red\'>Leonard N His Son MarioFrm Techniques CC,,, Saw You Guys On Lowrider Magazine'
> " Readers Rides "  ... OPERATION LOWRDIER....  Thanks To All Arms Forces  Serving Our Country.....</span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 14 2008, 10:35 AM~11342103
> *Congats  To <span style=\'color:red\'>Leonard N His Son MarioFrm Techniques CC,,, Saw You Guys On Lowrider Magazine'
> " Readers Rides "  ... OPERATION LOWRDIER....  Thanks To All Arms Forces  Serving Our Country.....</span>
> *


X 3... Leonard has been put'n down for lowriding and defending our rights so we can have the freedom to do what we want...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 14 2008, 07:25 PM~11346260
> *X 3... Leonard has been put'n down for lowriding and defending our rights so we can have the freedom to do what we want...
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 14 2008, 10:35 AM~11342103
> *Congats  To <span style=\'color:red\'>Leonard N His Son MarioFrm Techniques CC,,, Saw You Guys On Lowrider Magazine'
> " Readers Rides "  ... OPERATION LOWRDIER....  Thanks To All Arms Forces  Serving Our Country.....</span>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 14 2008, 10:35 AM~11342103
> *Congats  To <span style=\'color:red\'>Leonard N His Son MarioFrm Techniques CC,,, Saw You Guys On Lowrider Magazine'
> " Readers Rides "  ... OPERATION LOWRDIER....  Thanks To All Arms Forces  Serving Our Country.....</span>
> *


 x4


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Aug 14 2008, 10:09 PM~11347736
> *x4
> *



Where U Been Homie...


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up to all the homies and lets keep up the good work on how we be rollin. lowridin its a hobby to some but it's a way a life for me and others lets keep on rollin and keep it real Arato :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 15 2008, 12:10 AM~11348900
> *wuts up to all the homies and lets keep up the good work on how we be rollin. lowridin its a hobby to some but it's a way a life for me and others lets keep on rollin and keep it real Arato :thumbsup:
> *


does this mean we all rolling this saturday???will it be hemphill car wash 5th video???  lets do this shit


----------



## richie562 (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 15 2008, 12:51 AM~11349208
> *does this mean we all rolling this saturday???will it be hemphill car wash 5th video???   lets do this shit
> *


Lets do it... Video#5 comeing up with a large order of hopping and a side order of 3wheeling to go. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

fk it let's do this mann!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

LET'S SHOW THEM HOW FORT WORTH, TEJAS DOES IT!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 15 2008, 08:26 AM~11350261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

LETS DO THE DAMN THANG


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 15 2008, 01:24 AM~11349399
> *Lets do it... Video#5 comeing up with a large order of hopping and a side order of 3wheeling to go. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lucky Baster.... :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 15 2008, 02:09 PM~11352333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SEEN ON HER MYSPACE SHE IS LOCKED UP


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

AGAIN?? :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn. she locked up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Fort Worth Thro Haltom City Tornado 07 
Tornado Video


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

v


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

02 Downtown Fort Worth


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ZEIT GEIST MOVIE ABOUT 911 VERY INTERESTING


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 15 2008, 10:35 PM~11355950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 15 2008, 10:35 PM~11355950
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 16 2008, 08:24 AM~11357975
> *    :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Blanco, are u rolling tonight?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

one of my cylinders is leakin danny..the bottom bolt of the cylinder looks kinda loose..do you think that might be the problem?? or a bad seal?imma take that bitch off and find out :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 16 2008, 11:27 AM~11358757
> *Sup Blanco, are u rolling tonight?
> *


Man im going to go check out that commedian Juan Villaral with your boy loco61 but i want to roll tonoght alomejor cuando se acabe dono :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Aug 16 2008, 03:03 PM~11359520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kool, hope it don't rain later tonight.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Need Any Tickets To The Comedy Show Tonight I Have Four Close To The Stage 38 Bucks Each... Hit Me Up....


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

WIDELY SCATTERED SHOWERS AND A FEW THUNDERSTORMS WILL CONTINUE ACROSS NORTH TEXAS... MAINLY WEST OF INTERSTATE 35 THROUGH THIS EVENING. NOT ALL LOCATIONS WILL SEE RAIN... BUT THOSE AREAS THAT DO CAN EXPECT AMOUNTS RANGING FROM A TRACE TO A FEW HUNDREDTHS OF AN INCH.


Tonight weather forcast, whos up far a cruizzzz tonight?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im down to cruise tonight.. even if it rains hahah..i just swapped the cylinder for one of the spares i had..one of the seals is all loose and wobbly..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2008, 06:39 PM~11360684
> *Anyone Need Any Tickets To The Comedy Show Tonight I Have Four  Close To The Stage 38 Bucks Each...  Hit Me Up....</span>
> *



<span style=\'colorrange\'>2 tickets left


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice lil turn out!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin: workin on that video its gonna be dope


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 17 2008, 04:49 PM~11365854
> *:biggrin: workin on that video its gonna be dope
> *


Let Check It Out....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Hemphill Car Wash The 5Th


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 17 2008, 09:03 PM~11367293
> *Hemphill Car Wash The 5Th
> *


Nice Video Germain....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thank you sir


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DANGEROUS!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 17 2008, 09:42 PM~11367624
> *Nice Video Germain....
> *


sup Germain, X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

chillin enjoying the rain


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

is that ur bike juan???? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 18 2008, 08:52 PM~11376474
> *is that ur bike juan???? :0
> *


Yes sir 
heres the other. almost done . Still nee striping


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: Alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 18 2008, 10:37 PM~11377585
> *:wave:  Alex
> *


Sup Sup Danny????


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:worship: :worship: :worship: I see you hopin in the video Danny!!! I wont cruise next to you hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 18 2008, 11:00 PM~11377893
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship: I see you hopin in the video Danny!!!  I wont cruise next to you hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Aaaahhhh Bro que pues, we were just having a little fun in the rain.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 10:26 PM~11377450
> *Yes sir
> heres the other. almost done . Still nee striping
> 
> ...


 I'm liking your colors :thumbsup: U shuld paint your cutty the same.

I'm working late, tring to get these out so i can start on my Regal.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*COME ON OUT & CHILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 19 2008, 01:25 AM~11379510
> *I'm liking your colors :thumbsup:  U shuld paint your cutty the same.
> 
> I'm working late, tring to get these out so i can start on my Regal.
> ...


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Aug 15 2008, 09:57 AM~11351860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 19 2008, 05:14 AM~11380221
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2008, 10:26 PM~11377450
> *Yes sir
> heres the other. almost done . Still nee striping
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 18 2008, 11:47 PM~11378567
> *Aaaahhhh Bro que pues, we were just having a little fun in the rain.
> *



I hear ya Loco :biggrin: !! I'm jus playin. But it was lookin good tho.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

You know this!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Subliminal Car Club will be having a donation car wash this saturday August 23rd at Ker's Winghouse in Arlington from 12-4. Come out and show support for an up and coming car club and ULA members.

Come and get shined up for the weekend and let the BEAUTIFUL Winghouse girls and the Subliminal models wash your rides!! :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Ker's Winghouse is located in the south east corner of I-30 and Collins Rd. in Arlington.

See you there :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm working late, tring to get these out so i can *start on my Regal*. 








[/quote]
:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 19 2008, 09:38 PM~11387415
> *Subliminal Car Club will be having a donation car wash this saturday August 23rd at Ker's Winghouse in Arlington from 12-4. Come out and show support for an up and coming car club and ULA members.
> 
> Come and get shined up for the weekend and let the BEAUTIFUL Winghouse girls and the Subliminal models wash your rides!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> ...


Good luck on your car wash hope u get alot of cutomers. I would go but I won't be here these weakend. Going out of town


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> I'm working late, tring to get these out so i can *start on my Regal*.


:biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Gata do it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 20 2008, 12:05 AM~11389732
> *Good luck on your car wash hope u get alot of cutomers. I would go but I won't be here these weakend. Going out of town
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

My New Video


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 20 2008, 12:05 AM~11389732
> *Good luck on your car wash hope u get alot of cutomers. I would go but I won't be here these weakend. Going out of town
> *


Gracias Danny, have a safe trip homie!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 20 2008, 06:58 AM~11391175
> *Gracias Danny, have a safe trip homie!
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 20 2008, 06:58 AM~11391175
> *Gracias Danny, have a safe trip homie!
> *


Thanks, X2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

HALF NAKED GIRLS WASHING YOUR RIDE AND COLD BEER!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 20 2008, 05:59 PM~11395753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This Is Five Years Old....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:angry: WTF? I didn't even see that, naw but this is saturday my bad. :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

[/IMG] :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 21 2008, 07:41 AM~11400760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 21 2008, 08:51 AM~11400947
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: Gracias homie. Im gonna send you a pm in a minute bout some work


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 20 2008, 01:07 PM~11393215
> *Thanks, X2
> *


x3 HAVE A SAFE TRIP HOMIE


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2008, 12:31 AM~11390117
> *My New Video
> 
> *


  NICE VID ALEX


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i wonder how many inches extension this is...anyone???  it looks bad ass
Harley


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup Guys!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2008, 09:23 AM~11410314
> *Sup Guys!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 21 2008, 07:41 AM~11400760
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up GENTE!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 22 2008, 12:53 PM~11411679
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie. when we gonna cruise them bikes.lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2008, 12:35 AM~11417039
> *sup homie. when we gonna cruise them bikes.lol
> *


Shi We'll Go Roll RIght Now I Got My 10 Speed Ready... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 23 2008, 12:37 AM~11417053
> *Shi We'll Go Roll RIght Now I Got My 10 Speed Ready... :biggrin:
> *


LMAO. already. throw some foil on them spokes ahahhaha


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

that is pimp bro.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 23 2008, 08:41 PM~11421068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 23 2008, 07:41 PM~11421068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looking goog dog


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 23 2008, 08:48 PM~11421102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 23 2008, 06:41 PM~11421068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good Daivd.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup everyone, just got back from Quincy Illinois.

Look what I picked up..........
















:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

HOLY SHIT DANNY..        ANOTHER 61 RAG


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

what happend last night no one was hanging out at da sonic on main last night :dunno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DFW IS GOING TO BE FLOODED WITH 61 RAGS........... :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 24 2008, 01:15 PM~11424423
> *Sup everyone, just got back from Quincy Illinois.
> 
> Look what I picked up..........
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 24 2008, 01:15 PM~11424423
> *Sup everyone, just got back from Quincy Illinois.
> 
> Look what I picked up..........
> ...



Hell yeah Vato!!! Congrats on the rag    !!!!!!
I'm gona roll by and check it out b4 i go 2 work later.

Have you heard anything about the G-BODY roof???


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 24 2008, 11:15 AM~11424423
> *Sup everyone, just got back from Quincy Illinois.
> 
> Look what I picked up..........
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 24 2008, 02:08 PM~11424657
> *DFW IS GOING TO BE FLOODED WITH 61 RAGS........... :0
> *


4 real thats whats up!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

O.K ....I have been cleaning my back yard to make space for the car I and a better place to work in. Thanks for all your response, first I have to finish my regal then we will get on the 61.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 24 2008, 09:50 PM~11427335
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Germain how did u take those pics they look bad ass. Something different about them ....what is it?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

its the background that is blurred.. i did it with photoshop..  thats a bad ass 61 man..good find


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

where was that at? was that today?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 24 2008, 11:07 PM~11428177
> *its the background that is blurred.. i did it with photoshop..  thats a bad ass 61 man..good find
> *


That's cool, Can u blend several pics together.... if u can there is something I want done. I'll send them pic later to you if possible. Thanks....the 61 is ruff , but it's all there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn Danny That Thing Looks Solid As A Rock... When Can I Check It Out...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2008, 12:27 AM~11428936
> *Damn Danny That Thing Looks Solid As A Rock... When Can I Check It Out...
> 
> 
> ...


Tomorrow if u like. I called u today, I mean yesterday... did u give me a wrong #, :scrutinize:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 24 2008, 10:19 PM~11427625
> *O.K ....I have been cleaning my back yard to make space for the car I and a better place to work in. Thanks for all your response, first  I have to finish my regal then we will get on the 61.
> *


Wassup Danny? Nice find homie, can't wait to see it on them streets :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2008, 11:40 PM~11428540
> *where was that at? was that today?
> *


at trinity park yesterday


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bump It For Danny.....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup People!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 25 2008, 07:43 AM~11430045
> *at trinity park yesterday
> *


Aint that bout a bitch :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

[/url]








Who's going to this?? :uh:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Aug 25 2008, 09:05 PM~11436638
> *
> 
> 
> ...




MY family and I will be there


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

JUST LET ME KNOW DANNY ILL BLEND EM OR WHATEVER


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 25 2008, 09:25 PM~11436844
> *MY family and I will be there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I wanna cruise but damn I dont feel right in the cutty not painted!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2008, 11:36 PM~11438492
> *I wanna cruise but damn I dont feel right in the cutty not painted!
> *


Is This Juan?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2008, 11:43 PM~11438557
> *Is This Juan?
> *


yes sir


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 26 2008, 12:13 AM~11438808
> *yes sir
> *


You Got Like 5 6 10 Accounts Now :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 25 2008, 09:48 PM~11437155
> *JUST LET ME KNOW DANNY ILL BLEND EM OR WHATEVER
> *


Thanx Germain I'll give u a call and send u some pics later.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2008, 07:32 AM~11440030
> *You Got Like 5 6 10 Accounts Now  :0
> *


lol na


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2008, 08:17 AM~11430126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2..................


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Aug 25 2008, 07:05 PM~11436638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sO HOW IS THE SET UP GOING TO BE CARS LINED UP ON MAIN STREET???? i SEE WHERE IT SAID FROM 6TH TO 9TH ON MAIN STREET. THIS IS ABOUT FROM tHE MARRIOT TO THE CONVENTION CENTER.AND I KNOW FROM 7TH TO 8TH ON MAIN THEY HAVE A LANE CLOSED GOING SOUTH BOUND FOR CONSTRUCTION. i WILL DOUBLE CHECK ON THE CONSTRUCTION TODAY WHEN i GO TO WORK, bUT i PRETTY SURE IT IS THERE. THE CONSTRUCTION BEEN GOING ON FOR MONTHS NOW AND I DO NOT THINK IT WILL BE DONE ANYTIME SOON.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

IF YA'LL HIT UP THE WASH THIS SATURDAY I'LL BE ROLLING OUT TO FORT WORTH AND WILL TRY AND MAKE IT BUY THERE TO HANG OUT WITH YA'LL......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 27 2008, 08:31 AM~11449660
> *sO HOW IS THE SET UP GOING TO BE CARS LINED UP ON MAIN STREET???? i SEE WHERE IT SAID FROM 6TH TO 9TH ON MAIN STREET. THIS IS ABOUT FROM tHE MARRIOT TO THE CONVENTION CENTER.AND I KNOW FROM 7TH TO 8TH ON MAIN THEY HAVE A LANE CLOSED GOING SOUTH BOUND FOR CONSTRUCTION.    i WILL DOUBLE CHECK ON THE CONSTRUCTION TODAY WHEN i GO TO WORK, bUT i PRETTY SURE IT IS THERE. THE CONSTRUCTION BEEN GOING ON FOR MONTHS NOW AND I DO NOT THINK IT WILL BE DONE ANYTIME SOON.
> *


There Is Construction Between 6 N 7 Street Only Half Block On One Side.. About 4-5 Cars Worth If There End To End...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 27 2008, 01:42 PM~11451601
> *IF YA'LL HIT UP THE WASH THIS SATURDAY I'LL BE ROLLING OUT TO FORT WORTH AND WILL TRY AND MAKE IT BUY THERE TO HANG OUT WITH YA'LL......
> *


From H-Town???


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 27 2008, 02:35 PM~11453163
> *There Is Construction Between 6 N 7 Street  Only Half Block On One Side.. About 4-5 Cars Worth If There End To End...
> *


  YEa I drove by there today does'nt look like it's going to be a big deal!


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Aug 25 2008, 07:05 PM~11436638
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be at the austin wego car show,Its on the same day.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Saw this in Saginaw yesterday!! :0


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 24 2008, 11:15 AM~11424423
> *Sup everyone, just got back from Quincy Illinois.
> 
> Look what I picked up..........
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 27 2008, 01:42 PM~11451601
> *IF YA'LL HIT UP THE WASH THIS SATURDAY I'LL BE ROLLING OUT TO FORT WORTH AND WILL TRY AND MAKE IT BUY THERE TO HANG OUT WITH YA'LL......
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Aug 27 2008, 09:17 PM~11455864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


womder whos it is.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 27 2008, 04:37 PM~11453192
> *From H-Town???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 27 2008, 10:06 PM~11456379
> *:0
> *


  :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Aug 27 2008, 09:17 PM~11455864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice Ace :0


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 28 2008, 05:32 AM~11458864
> *nice Ace  :0
> *


it's all good Loco just a matter of time you will be sitting even tighter


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl+Aug 27 2008, 01:42 PM~11451601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Boricua87 how your ride coming along


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

Waiting on mike :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 28 2008, 05:19 PM~11463371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 28 2008, 05:46 PM~11463661
> *C-ya there  :thumbsup:
> Sup Boricua87 how your ride coming along
> *


I TRIED HITTING UP MY GIRL BUT NO ANSWER BACK.......... :angry:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

were cruising this saturday??? :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: lets do the damn thang :biggrin:


you got any more pics of the rag danny?  i finally started welding in my floor pans lol ugly ass welds but they work


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2008, 11:36 PM~11438492
> *I wanna cruise but damn I dont feel right in the cutty not painted!
> *


FUK WHAT ANYBODY SAYS...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 19 2008, 11:16 AM~11381146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THEY GONNA CHARGE TO GO TO THIS EVENT LIKE THEY DID AT HOPTOBERFEST? OR ITS FREE ADMISSION :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 28 2008, 08:51 PM~11465357
> *ARE THEY GONNA CHARGE TO GO TO THIS EVENT LIKE THEY DID AT HOPTOBERFEST? OR ITS FREE ADMISSION :biggrin:
> *


FREE ADMISSION HOMIE........ :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thats what im talkin bout!!!! :biggrin: who is all going??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 28 2008, 08:47 PM~11465326
> *FUK WHAT ANYBODY SAYS...
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 28 2008, 08:34 PM~11465209
> *were cruising this saturday??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  lets do the damn thang :biggrin:
> you got any more pics of the rag danny?   i finally lol ustarted welding in my floor pans gly ass welds but they work
> *


Here u go not much but thats all I got
































v

Hey practice makes perfect :biggrin: , You should consider converting your welder to use gas, Easier to weld thin metal :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

nice rag you got there EY...its standard???? it looks really solid..  bucket seats and all  imma put some more work in my 64 tomorrow morning before it gets too hot  damn double carburator??does it run?? also my 327 gots the alternator in the passenger side i dont know why but i cant find the brackeet to adjust tension..i dont know if its a long water pump or short waterpump


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Eightyone.7.TX, *Elpintor*
I'll be by sometime Saturday morning if thats cool Danny??


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 28 2008, 10:25 PM~11466230
> *nice rag you got there EY...its standard???? it looks really solid..  bucket seats and all  imma put some more work in my 64 tomorrow morning before it gets too hot  damn double carburator??does it run?? also my 327 gots the alternator in the passenger side i dont know why but i cant find the brackeet to adjust tension..i dont know if its a long water pump or short waterpump
> *


Thanx...It's standard ,the buckets are from a newer car , the stering wheel is from an older car but it has tilt :biggrin: .It does need the original floor pans and the engine does run .....it's very loud cause it has straight pipes, sounds like a dragster :biggrin: Work early or work late with these heat.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Aug 28 2008, 10:37 PM~11466407
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Eightyone.7.TX, Elpintor
> I'll be by sometime Saturday morning if thats cool Danny??
> *


Yhea that cool I'll be here, Please bring me the tape and some 1000grid sand paper for the d/a(1box)


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Finally, we gettin some love in the magazine ...
They just forgot to add 1 of the most important names A & M Customs !!!!









Thanks, little cousins and friends (Aurelio, Marco, Lil Chris, Lil Marcus, Lupe, and sorry if I'm forgetting any names)


----------



## Wildmint (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks A & M Customs !!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 28 2008, 10:17 PM~11466148
> *Here u go  not much but thats all I got
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MOTOR AND TRANNY COMBO ARE YOU GOING TO KEEP IT IN THERE?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 28 2008, 09:05 PM~11465491
> *thats what im talkin bout!!!! :biggrin: who is all going??
> *


IT'S A NEW SIZE PARK THAT WAS REDONE. I WONT MAKE WILL BE BACK HOME HAVING TO PUT IN MORE WORK ON THE PROJECTS....... :angry:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Wildmint_@Aug 28 2008, 11:28 PM~11467174
> *Finally, we gettin some love in the magazine ...
> They just forgot to add 1 of the most important names A & M Customs !!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Your lil cousin is one cool player and does good work.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 28 2008, 11:34 PM~11467265
> *NICE MOTOR AND TRANNY COMBO ARE YOU GOING TO KEEP IT IN THERE?
> *


Thanx.....I don't know yet I do like it but It's gona be hard to shift and hit the switches at the same time. :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 29 2008, 12:04 AM~11467751
> *Thanx.....I don't know yet I do like it but It's gona be hard to shift and hit the switches at the same time. :biggrin:
> *


TRUE. OR CHANGE OUT THE TRANNY FOR THAT AND FLIP IT IF IT'S O.G. TRANNY WORTH CHANGE FOR BUILDING FUND......... :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 29 2008, 12:09 AM~11467814
> *TRUE. OR CHANGE OUT THE TRANNY FOR THAT AND FLIP IT IF IT'S O.G. TRANNY WORTH CHANGE FOR BUILDING FUND......... :biggrin:
> *


You are right. I haven't put much tought into it. I have a long road ahed of me to think about it.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 29 2008, 12:15 AM~11467921
> *You are right. I haven't put much tought into it. I have a long road ahed of me to think about it.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 28 2008, 10:17 PM~11466148
> *Here u go  not much but thats all I got
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 29 2008, 10:14 AM~11470127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Aug 28 2008, 07:44 PM~11464719
> *Waiting on mike :biggrin:
> *



I KNOW I KNOW :biggrin: I'm gettin on it tomorrow. Hey Danny, Can I take you up on the oxygen tank? Cuz I wasnt able to get that done on thursday.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Danny.... My co-worker has a 305 with auto tranny for $300. And it was runnin when he pulled it out of a MC (mid 80's). 



Hey does anybody have a parting out g-body or mid 80's MC? I need a roof for my 84 MC.


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 29 2008, 08:14 PM~11475433
> *I KNOW I KNOW :biggrin:  I'm gettin on it tomorrow. Hey Danny, Can I take you up on the oxygen tank? Cuz I wasnt able to get that done on thursday.
> *


 :0 Dont start with out me cause i need to take pics :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

OK I gota mow the lawn first then start on the frame. What time you get out of work tomorrow?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 29 2008, 10:14 AM~11470127
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 Hope she gets better!

count me in homie :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whos this? :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2008, 01:36 PM~11478648
> *
> Whos this?  :0
> *


 :0 

I'LL BE IN FORT WORTH IN ABOUT AN HOUR READY TO GET FOR A RIDE......... :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2008, 01:36 PM~11478648
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy fucking snaps its dannys 61...hey bring it to the car wash :biggrin:  i can hear the car has good breaks :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 30 2008, 02:41 PM~11478957
> *:0
> 
> I'LL BE IN FORT WORTH IN ABOUT AN HOUR READY TO GET FOR A RIDE......... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 30 2008, 02:55 PM~11479027
> *holy fucking snaps its dannys 61...hey bring it to the car wash :biggrin:   i can hear the car was good breaks :cheesy:
> *


I wish I could. I'll get it to were its street legal asap. and roll it out to the wash for shure. It was cool of u fellas to stop by today, Eigthyone7,Juangotti, and Loco61.


I won't be able to go the wash tonight :banghead:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Aug 29 2008, 10:30 PM~11475600
> *:0 Dont start with out me cause i need to take pics :biggrin:
> *



You better hurry up... Mike just picked up the oxygen tank. ....J/K . :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Aug 30 2008, 12:07 AM~11476336
> *  Hope she gets better!
> 
> count me in homie  :thumbsup:
> *


X 2


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 30 2008, 05:11 PM~11479643
> *
> I won't be able to go the wash tonight :banghead:
> *


X2......... :angry: 

BUT GOING GET DRUNK WITH SOME MANS DAUGTHER IS GOING TO TURN OUT A BETTER NIGHT........ :cheesy: :0


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 30 2008, 03:16 PM~11479665
> *You better hurry up... Mike just picked up the oxygen tank. ....J/K .  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Aug 30 2008, 06:11 PM~11479927
> *X2......... :angry:
> 
> BUT GOING GET DRUNK WITH SOME MANS DAUGTHER IS GOING TO TURN OUT A BETTER NIGHT........ :cheesy:  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 30 2008, 05:11 PM~11479643
> *I wish I could. I'll get it to were its street legal asap. and roll it out to the wash for shure. It was cool of u fellas to stop by today,  Eigthyone7,Juangotti, and Loco61.
> I won't be able to go the wash tonight :banghead:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Dear fortworthmex,

UMG has claimed some or all audio content in your video Hemphill Car Wash 5. This claim was made as part of the YouTube Content Identification program.

Your video is still live because UMG has authorized the use of this content on YouTube. As long as UMG has a claim on your video, they will receive public statistics about your video, such as number of views. Viewers may also see advertising on your video's page.

Claim Details:

Copyright owner: UMG 
Content claimed: Some or all of the audio content 
Policy: Allow this content to remain on YouTube.


Place advertisements on this video's watch page. 

Applies to these locations:
Everywhere 

UMG claimed this content as a part of the YouTube Content Identification program. YouTube allows partners to review YouTube videos for content to which they own the rights. Partners may use our automated video / audio matching system to identify their content, or they may manually review videos.

If you believe that this claim was made in error, or that you are otherwise authorized to use the content at issue, you can dispute this claim with UMG and view other options in the Video ID Matches section of your YouTube account. Please note that YouTube does not mediate copyright disputes between content owners. Learn more about video identification disputes.

Sincerely,
The YouTube Content Identification Team


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

??? So they want you to pull the vid?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2008, 04:23 PM~11484288
> *??? So they want you to pull the vid?
> *


nope they gave me permission


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 30 2008, 05:11 PM~11479643
> *I wish I could. I'll get it to were its street legal asap. and roll it out to the wash for shure. It was cool of u fellas to stop by today,  Eigthyone7,Juangotti, and Loco61.
> I won't be able to go the wash tonight :banghead:
> *


Thanks For Letting Me Roll By An Check OUt Your Rag... It Look Real Good.. Wish It Was Mine.... Very Good Come Up Danny... We'll Be Rolling Verts Soon


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DFW Rollin Aces


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whos bike in the back? :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 2 2008, 12:15 AM~11494789
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Look's like Blanco has some more competition. :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 2 2008, 12:15 AM~11494789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 30 2008, 06:21 PM~11479965
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


AND IT WAS HAD A TWO FOR ONE SPECIAL UNTIL SOMEONE STARTED BITCHIN. ENDED UP HAVING SOME ONE ON ONE ACTION WITH TRICKS BEING USED...... :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

LUV THE RIDZ FROM FT WORTH TEXAS.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL'S HERO_@Sep 2 2008, 12:59 PM~11497569
> *LUV THE RIDZ FROM FT WORTH TEXAS.... :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 31 2008, 09:00 PM~11485568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAAAMMMM Teal62 U got down on the color and shooting the paint. Just in time for the Pic-Nic Que No?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2008, 04:29 PM~11499208
> *Thanks!
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: he wasnt talking to you.... :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 








:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 1 2008, 11:15 PM~11494789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good dog that mother fucker is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 2 2008, 04:36 PM~11500848
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: he wasnt talking to you.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 2 2008, 07:36 PM~11500848
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: he wasnt talking to you.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 2 2008, 07:36 PM~11500848
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: he wasnt talking to you.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

UPDATE: We will be holding a pool tournament the day of the "Praying for Lexi" Custom Car Show!!! 1st place will be a $100 gift card for Winghouse. You can spend it on food or drinks :biggrin: ...whatever you want at Winghouse !!!! Hey, you can even buy BIG O$O a beer!!!  2nd place will get a $40 gift card for Winghouse. So, if you think you can shoot a good game of pool, please be there by 1:00!!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 2 2008, 07:36 PM~11500848
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: he wasnt talking to you.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That was FUNNY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Rollerz allways talking shit


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

See whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 4 2008, 01:12 PM~11517142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 4 2008, 01:12 PM~11517142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Anyone going to the fights next Friday?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Well homies looks like Im finally gonna start working on the 64, Im piking up a 327 from Homie Sin7, might be out at the wash soon I hope.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 4 2008, 11:32 PM~11523395
> *Well homies looks like Im finally gonna start working on the 64, Im piking up a 327 from Homie Sin7, might be out at the wash soon I hope.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

We'll be there reppin THEE ARTISTICS!  







[/url]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 5 2008, 12:32 AM~11523395
> *Well homies looks like Im finally gonna start working on the 64, Im piking up a 327 from Homie Sin7, might be out at the wash soon I hope.
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

i need to roll to Ft Worth one of these weekends...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2008, 09:49 AM~11525103
> *i need to roll to Ft Worth one of these weekends...
> *



You're welcome to come anytime. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 5 2008, 10:56 AM~11525596
> *You're welcome to come anytime.  :thumbsup:
> *


I Thought U Said U Stay In D Town?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:420:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 5 2008, 11:43 AM~11525955
> *I Thought U Said U Stay In D Town?
> *



:twak: Wey you know I'm always rolling in Funky Town!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Somebody went home happy today....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2008, 03:50 PM~11528055
> *Somebody went home happy today....
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

QUE ONDA PUES WHERES THE FUNKY TOWN RIDERS AT? :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 6 2008, 08:08 PM~11536827
> *QUE ONDA PUES WHERES THE FUNKY TOWN RIDERS AT? :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: Going to the pic-nic tomorrow.

Nice meating SUBLIMINAL C.C Members today. C-ya tomorow.

OSO..... where is the pics at homie?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 6 2008, 08:08 PM~11536827
> *QUE ONDA PUES WHERES THE FUNKY TOWN RIDERS AT? :biggrin:
> *


broke down


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 5 2008, 03:50 PM~11528055
> *Somebody went home happy today....
> 
> 
> ...



:0 Didnt even know this was taken


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 6 2008, 10:00 PM~11537309
> *broke down
> *


your car broke down danny>?/damn thats sucks


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 6 2008, 09:59 PM~11537302
> *:biggrin: Going to the pic-nic tomorrow.
> 
> Nice meating SUBLIMINAL C.C Members today. C-ya tomorow.
> ...


Wassup Danny? Missed you at the pinic homie! Did you go? It was cool, alot of nice rides :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Good turnout at the picnic had a good time... Little bad luck ont he way home, the wheel bearings on the car jack up. So me and Loco61 had to go to work right there and fix it.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 7 2008, 07:19 PM~11542203
> *Wassup Danny? Missed you at the pinic homie! Did you go? It was cool, alot of nice rides :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup... Oso. Yeah we got there when they were hopping. It was good to see alot of car clubs together. Big Prop to Majestics, Carnales and Blvd Aces for putting it together. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 7 2008, 12:51 PM~11540102
> *your car broke down danny>?/damn thats sucks
> *


Need to fix my transmission seals and radiatior.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 7 2008, 07:37 PM~11542328
> *Good turnout at the picnic had a good time... Little bad luck ont he way home, the wheel bearings on the car jack up.  So me and Loco61 had to go to work right there and fix it.
> *


Cant Wait For Next Years Picnic.... I Had A Good Time... Thanks To Majestics 

Thanks DAVID

I'LL Have Those Pic Up Soon....


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 7 2008, 09:36 PM~11543306
> *Cant Wait For Next Years Picnic.... I Had A Good Time... Thanks To Majestics
> 
> Thanks DAVID
> ...



X2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 6 2008, 09:59 PM~11537302
> *:biggrin: Going to the pic-nic tomorrow.
> 
> Nice meating SUBLIMINAL C.C Members today. C-ya tomorow.
> ...


:biggrin: 


















































































These were saturday at our car wash at Ker's Winghouse. We will have another one REEEEAAAAL SOOOON!!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Didn't get to many pics, too busy :wow: But there was 8 girls. And they was working HARD!! Sorry you missed it Danny pero hey you snooze, you lose!! :rofl:


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

I will be sure to hit the next one up .


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Check out my little girls guard dog !


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

My new Rocket !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22+Sep 8 2008, 09:46 AM~11546654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Bike Big Stew


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Loco 61 & Blanco.... 


We'll Be At Next Wash Fo Sho....


----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

i seriously miss all the badass shit


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Lookin Chicks.... :cheesy: :cheesy: 






























































:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:    :tongue:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EVANASTY_@Sep 8 2008, 12:21 PM~11547854
> *i seriously miss all the badass shit
> *


Lowrider Car Show Down Town Fort Worth.This Sunday....... Whos All Going??? /


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 8 2008, 12:23 PM~11547872
> *Lowrider Car Show Down Town Fort Worth.This Sunday....... Whos All Going??? /
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 8 2008, 12:23 PM~11547872
> *Lowrider Car Show Down Town Fort Worth.This Sunday....... Whos All Going??? /
> *


I will be there with my nefews bike!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 8 2008, 08:00 AM~11546188
> *Didn't get to many pics, too busy :wow: But there was 8 girls. And they was working HARD!! Sorry you missed it Danny pero hey you snooze, you lose!! :rofl:
> *


Yeah you are right...next time will try to be there earlier. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 8 2008, 12:23 PM~11547872
> *Lowrider Car Show Down Town Fort Worth.This Sunday....... Whos All Going??? /
> *


We will be there :thumbsup: not in the chop top tho :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

WASSUP Mr. Elpintor?? :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 8 2008, 08:15 PM~11552046
> *We will be there :thumbsup: not in the chop top tho :uh:  :uh:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> WASSUP Mr. Elpintor?? :wave:
> *


Sup Oso.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Que pasa Danny :wave: :wave: We covered up the holes on the MC friday nite. Im not done with it yet but its goin though.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2008, 07:45 PM~11551740
> *I will be there with my nefews bike!
> *


What is registration for bikes? Who's in concert and wassup with a cruise after???? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 8 2008, 09:21 PM~11552698
> *What is registration for bikes? Who's in concert and wassup with a cruise after???? :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

THANKS CHRIS :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 9 2008, 11:15 AM~11557440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SUNDAY !!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2008, 05:00 PM~11560232
> *SUNDAY !!!!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FunkytownRoller
:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

so is there a video of the new king of the streets??/if there is post it up dont be shady


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 9 2008, 08:53 PM~11562116
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members:  FunkytownRoller
> :wave:
> *


Rollerz gonna be downtown or in Austin?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

After Majestics Picnic Sunday Afternoon ... Exiting 35 On To Jefferson...
Travieso Here Ur Gurl Traviesa :uh: 












Traviesa's Video


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thats just about what happened to me monday while crusin in the 64. I made a sharp turn out of a parking lot and my two bolts broke off from my a-arm on the passenger side the ones that bolts to the frame . Danny came through and rescued a brother . He is always Johnnie on the dam spot. I am very much appreciated Danny !!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Sep 10 2008, 07:45 AM~11565579
> *Thats just about what happened to me monday while crusin in the 64. I made a sharp turn out of a parking lot and  my two bolts broke off from my a-arm on the passenger side  the ones that  bolts to the frame . Danny came through and rescued a brother . He is always Johnnie on the dam spot. I am very much appreciated Danny !!!!!
> *


 :0  

Hey Big Stew I Didnt Kno U Had A 62


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup..... Bigstew22 & loco61 :wave: 

I finally ordered a complete floor board At TAMRAZ'S Discount Warehouse (E-Bay store) for the 61.


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 10 2008, 11:01 AM~11566403
> *Sup..... Bigstew22 & loco61 :wave:
> 
> I finally ordered a complete floor board At TAMRAZ'S Discount Warehouse (E-Bay store) for the 61.
> *


 :0 Wut Did It Run U w/ Shippin


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I TrAvIeSo I_@Sep 10 2008, 11:10 AM~11566457
> *
> *


Sup Travieso?


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2008, 10:15 AM~11566500
> *Sup Travieso?
> *


Sup Bro :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2008, 11:29 PM~11563781
> *After Majestics Picnic Sunday Afternoon  ... Exiting 35 On To Jefferson...
> Travieso Here Ur Gurl Traviesa  :uh:
> 
> ...


DAM MAN ALL THAT MAD HOPPING U DID HOMIE....... :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2008, 11:14 AM~11566491
> *:0  Wut Did It Run U w/ Shippin
> *


$995.87 includes the back seat pan and inner rocker panels. I will have to pick up at the terminal.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 10 2008, 11:31 AM~11566617
> *DAM MAN ALL THAT MAD HOPPING U DID HOMIE....... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



I wish it was cuz of switches, but that focker dont have any! :angry: 

Just old! :banghead:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 9 2008, 09:58 PM~11562797
> *Rollerz gonna be downtown or in Austin?
> *


this Roller will be in Austin getting rained the fuck out......    




going to the Texas vs. Arkansas game on Saturday...... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 9 2008, 08:53 PM~11562116
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members:  FunkytownRoller
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: wassup mah *****.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 10 2008, 11:44 AM~11566715
> *$995.87 includes the back seat pan and inner rocker panels. I will have to pick up at the terminal.
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2008, 05:00 PM~11560232
> *SUNDAY !!!!
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


is this still on????? gonna be raining its ass off


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 10 2008, 10:19 PM~11572182
> *is this still on????? gonna be raining its ass off
> *


Sup Chad??? Yeah It Will Be :angry: Not Sure If Its Going To Be Postponed


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2008, 10:35 PM~11572384
> *Sup Chad??? Yeah It Will Be :angry:  Not Sure If Its Going To Be Postponed
> *


spoke to one of the directors today. he said rain or shine!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 11:29 PM~11573107
> *spoke to one of the directors today. he said rain or shine!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Here are a couple more pics a photographer took at the Winghouse at our last car wash. We should be having another one next saturday, but I will let you know 4-sure.

Subliminal C.C. Members and the Winghouse girls B-4 the wash


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sup everyone :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 11 2008, 12:59 PM~11576454
> *sup everyone :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Sup homie?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

chillin.. alex you got a video of the hop??my homeboy was tellin me bad boys hydraulics were gettin ready for the hop.i wanna see it :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 11 2008, 12:59 PM~11576454
> *sup everyone :wave:
> *


Where U Been Germain Havent Heard From U In A Min..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 11 2008, 01:14 PM~11576562
> *
> Where U Been Germain Havent Heard From U In A Min..
> *


IM STILL HERE ..still alive


----------



## locotoys (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 11 2008, 01:39 PM~11576306
> *Here are a couple more pics a photographer took at the Winghouse at our last car wash. We should be having another one next saturday, but I will let you know 4-sure.
> 
> Subliminal C.C. Members and the Winghouse girls B-4 the wash
> ...


nice....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

>


peach fuzz :biggrin:
[/quote]

:wow: :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Everybody rollin to Foros now that the Austin show was cancelled? I will be there!! Hope it don't rain :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 11 2008, 01:44 PM~11576778
> *Everybody rollin to Foros now that the Austin show was cancelled? I will be there!! Hope it don't rain :uh:
> *


Times 2 N Ahalf..

Nice Pics.. Theoso8... Those Chicks R Fine... :tongue:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0 VIVA MEXICO CABRONES  had to post it..soorry


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 11 2008, 03:33 PM~11577612
> *:0 VIVA MEXICO CABRONES  had to post it..soorry
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## I TrAvIeSo I (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 11 2008, 03:33 PM~11577612
> *:0 VIVA MEXICO CABRONES  had to post it..soorry
> *


:guns: VIVA!!! :machinegun: :guns: Sup Germain how's the floors coming along?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2008, 04:04 PM~11577919
> *:guns:    VIVA!!! :machinegun:  :guns: Sup Germain how's the floors coming along?
> *


I Need To Stop By An Check Out Germain's Ride


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2008, 04:04 PM~11577919
> *:guns:    VIVA!!! :machinegun:  :guns: Sup Germain how's the floors coming along?
> *


sup sup mr danny...i just welded back the floor pan braces..if i didnt do em right imma have a problem..just been removing some rust from the back seat pan..cuttin it off..and try to replace it wit new sheet metal..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 11 2008, 04:06 PM~11577935
> *I Need To Stop By An Check Out Germain's Ride
> *


youre more than welcome just let me know when you got time..  ill show you the rust bucket


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 11 2008, 07:47 PM~11579729
> *sup sup mr danny...i just welded back the floor pan braces..if i didnt do em right imma have a problem..just been removing some rust from the back seat pan..cuttin it off..and try to replace it wit new sheet metal..
> *


Es todo! Hopefully you will be drving it sooner than expected.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

We prolly aint gonna role out if it rains but... we will see


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 11 2008, 08:36 PM~11580274
> *We prolly aint gonna role out if it rains but... we will see
> *


X2 here. Hows your car?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2008, 08:28 PM~11580183
> *Es todo! Hopefully you will be drving it sooner than expected.
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Has anybody heard from Starl "Esterlla420"
















:dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2008, 09:06 PM~11580636
> *Has anybody heard from Starl "Esterlla420"
> 
> 
> ...


  :dunno: :nono:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sup Danny? You talk to your homie about that pump? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/LowRider-Hy...d=p4506.c0.m245


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2008, 08:39 PM~11580304
> *X2 here. Hows your car?
> *


kick back. :biggrin: almost done with this bike. then the cutty is up for it! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2008, 09:06 PM~11580636
> *Has anybody heard from Starl "Esterlla420"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 11 2008, 09:48 PM~11581182
> *
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 11 2008, 09:25 PM~11580875
> *Sup Danny? You talk to your homie about that pump? :biggrin:
> *


No Luck....That eBay set up is not bad.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Have A 61 Bubbletop OG Rear Window... $80 bucks Local Pick Up Only
DFW Texas


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2008, 09:06 PM~11580636
> *Has anybody heard from Starl "Esterlla420"
> *


i passed by her house today and her ride is just parked on the street all on the ground


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

DAMN THATS NICE


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 11 2008, 11:42 PM~11582570
> *DAMN THATS NICE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 11 2008, 11:37 PM~11582508
> *i passed by her house today and her ride is just parked on the street all on the ground
> *


Pics Or It Didnt Happend.... Stop Ask Wur She Split To?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn David Ur Ride Is Comming Out Tight.... Do You Have A build On Here?? If Not U Should Get one


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:no:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 12 2008, 08:14 AM~11584018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice Monte, what color you doing your interior? :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 12 2008, 07:38 AM~11583892
> *Pics Or It Didnt Happend....  Stop Ask Wur She Split To?
> *


i will have a video of it and pictures


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 12 2008, 10:20 AM~11584673
> *i will have a video of it and pictures
> *


  
Wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz UP?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

David your monte is coming along real good. You got down with that color.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 12 2008, 10:54 AM~11584889
> *David your monte is coming along real good. You got down with that color.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 12 2008, 05:14 AM~11584018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Still 4 Sale? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 12 2008, 12:16 PM~11585396
> *Still 4 Sale?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :nono: :buttkick: :guns:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 12 2008, 09:18 AM~11585408
> *:twak:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :guns:
> 
> 
> ...


ok let me roll it for the weekend then :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 12 2008, 11:05 AM~11584948
> *:biggrin:
> *


PICS OF THE BIKE IN THE BACK! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 13 2008, 08:23 AM~11592190
> *uffin:
> *


wasss up teal62impala car looks dam good :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 13 2008, 09:31 AM~11592214
> *wasss up teal62impala car looks dam good :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## MJuan#1 (Jul 14, 2007)

> > :0
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> look good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 13 2008, 09:35 AM~11592228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a terrible photoshop. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2008, 10:17 AM~11593139
> *Thats a terrible photoshop.  :biggrin:
> *


HATER :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SUP CHAD


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2008, 01:17 PM~11593139
> *Thats a terrible photoshop.  :biggrin:
> *


but it not primer.................. :angry:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 13 2008, 05:10 PM~11595050
> *but it not primer.................. :angry:
> *


 :0 :rofl:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SUNDAY !!!!

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

u going david , ricky'?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 12 2008, 08:34 PM~11589112
> *PICS OF THE BIKE IN THE BACK! :biggrin:
> *


  
stay off my bike fool !!!!!!!!!!
thats my beach curzer............


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 13 2008, 05:13 PM~11595063
> *u going david , ricky'?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 13 2008, 08:13 PM~11595063
> *u going david , ricky'?
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Sep 13 2008, 08:14 PM~11595069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 13 2008, 08:08 PM~11595038
> *SUP CHAD
> *


wassup Alex, hey man, thanks again for hookin me up...ill see ya in the morning... :0 :0 :0 



hopefully some more of the bikes from around here will show...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Sep 13 2008, 08:10 PM~11595050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


post pics!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 13 2008, 11:16 PM~11596109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 14 2008, 10:01 AM~11598113
> *how much  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 13 2008, 06:10 PM~11595050
> *but it not primer.................. :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: .... You a fool dave!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 14 2008, 12:29 PM~11598828
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: .... You a fool dave!!!
> *


always ........... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 14 2008, 11:51 AM~11599174
> *always ........... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I can not wait until the fleetwood is coming out of your garage!!!!! looking good bro!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Show Today In Fort Worth.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir. good seeing most of you guys


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 14 2008, 10:18 PM~11602420
> *yes sir. good seeing most of you guys
> *


Yea, it was good to meet you Juan and Chad :biggrin: Had a good time!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

These are some more pics of last saturdays car wash at Winghouse! These are better pics!! We will be having another car wash at Winghouse this saturday from 12-4.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2008, 09:06 PM~11580636
> *Has anybody heard from Starl "Esterlla420"
> :dunno:
> *


x2.......... :angel:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Good show & concert yesterday will post some pics tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Good show & concert yesterday Just what to thank everone that came out ..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

starla just got transferred to the penn to do 1 year straight from when she got pulled over in hemphill a while back for drinking  she wrote to my cuzzin girl :uh:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 15 2008, 07:07 PM~11610825
> *starla just got transferred to the penn to do 1 year straight from when she got pulled over in hemphill a while back for drinking  she wrote to my cuzzin girl :uh:
> *


Damn a year for a DWI


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 15 2008, 11:39 AM~11605892
> *Good show & concert yesterday will post some pics tonight.  :thumbsup:
> *


LIES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 15 2008, 09:07 PM~11610825
> *starla just got transferred to the penn to do 1 year straight from when she got pulled over in hemphill a while back for drinking  she wrote to my cuzzin girl :uh:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :tears: :tears:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 15 2008, 09:07 PM~11610825
> *starla just got transferred to the penn to do 1 year straight from when she got pulled over in hemphill a while back for drinking  she wrote to my cuzzin girl :uh:
> *


Damn thats fucked up!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 15 2008, 09:10 PM~11610856
> *Damn a year for a DWI
> *


there was more than alcohol in that car


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 15 2008, 10:07 PM~11611399
> *there was more than alcohol in that car
> *


Switch Box, Couple Of LoLo Magazines,And A 12 Pack,,,


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## CHEVY 1 (Apr 10, 2008)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>[url]www.myspace.com/texasbullybowl[/url]


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 16 2008, 11:08 AM~11615265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHEVY 1_@Sep 16 2008, 11:41 AM~11615475
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>[url]www.myspace.com/texasbullybowl[/url]
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 16 2008, 11:08 AM~11615265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAYMN!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHEVY 1_@Sep 16 2008, 11:41 AM~11615475
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>[url]www.myspace.com/texasbullybowl[/url]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 17 2008, 06:36 AM~11623617
> *
> *


are you going loco :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 17 2008, 07:47 AM~11623645
> *are you going loco :biggrin:
> *


Sup Oscar Where U Been Hidden??? .. Im Just here Chillen At Work Like Alwayz... Worked Most Of Last Night Too... Now That Sucks... :uh: But Its All Goood Yaa Hoo .. I Still Feel Like This :420:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 17 2008, 09:25 AM~11624038
> *Sup Oscar Where U Been Hidden??? .. Im Just here Chillen At Work Like Alwayz... Worked Most Of Last Night Too... Now That Sucks... :uh:  But Its All Goood Yaa Hoo  .. I Still Feel  Like This :420:
> *










LIKE THIS WAY!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 17 2008, 11:16 AM~11624839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Wuts Going On David??? Doing Alright..?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

SATURDAY 20th :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 17 2008, 01:15 PM~11625927
> *SATURDAY 20th  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


What the cause?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 17 2008, 11:58 AM~11625237
> *wuts up homies  :wave:
> *


Wuz Up???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2008, 02:39 PM~11626650
> *What the cause?
> *


friend needs $ for funeral his grandmother........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 17 2008, 02:47 PM~11626727
> *friend needs $ for funeral his grandmother........
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 15 2008, 08:07 PM~11611399
> *there was more than alcohol in that car
> *


Ridin dirty just dont pay :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 17 2008, 03:57 PM~11627306
> *Ridin dirty just dont pay :biggrin:
> *


yea!!!! so come get your car wash.......on saturday 9-20-08


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 17 2008, 03:57 PM~11627306
> *Ridin dirty just dont pay :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 17 2008, 04:41 PM~11627610
> *:nosad:
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :rant: :420: hno: :banghead: :tears:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 17 2008, 03:57 PM~11627306
> *Ridin dirty just dont pay :biggrin:
> *


YEAH NO SHIT!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

QUE ONDA DANNY  starting my 4 day weekend :cheesy: starla will be out cuando menos piensen..nomas no se me aguiten COMPAS  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

We Should All Get Together An Do A LoweriderHaul On Estrilla's Ride


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.live365.com/play/wildradioonline


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2008, 12:04 AM~11632038
> *We Should All Get Together An Do A LoweriderHaul On Estrilla's Ride
> *


a car wash will raise some money :biggrin: give it a macco paint job at least :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 18 2008, 09:06 AM~11633660
> *a car wash will raise some money :biggrin: give it a macco paint job at least :0
> *


We'll Do It Our Selfs... :biggrin: I Remember Back In The Day When We Bought Primer From Walmart or K Mart Taped Up The Car And Primered It.... N We Just Rolled Our Rides Like That... We Didnt Have 5 - 6 Bills To Take It To MACCO.. :0 
So Wuts Going On Today Germain? U Workin On Ur Ride?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Who is down for a road trip for parts? need to be during the week though.
There is a 2 61; few63-65. 









Oh, and I can make these lower trailingarm now for 61-64. For 'Locals Only' for now.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 18 2008, 10:43 AM~11634225
> *Who is down for a road trip for parts? need to be during the week though.
> There is a 2 61; few63-65.
> 
> ...


Nice :biggrin: :biggrin: I c you've been busy. I fixin to work on the frame right now.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 18 2008, 10:43 AM~11634225
> *Who is down for a road trip for parts? need to be during the week though.
> There is a 2 61; few63-65.
> 
> ...


PM sent!! :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 18 2008, 12:30 PM~11635039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :nicoderm: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 18 2008, 12:30 PM~11635039
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damm, You got it for your car?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

If it was on a weeke end I would be down danny


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

>


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2008, 02:39 PM~11636024
> *If it was on a weeke end I would be down danny
> *


 That's cool. If I can't go this month next month, I'll be abel to go on a weekend then we can roll.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2008, 09:36 AM~11633806
> *We'll Do It Our Selfs...  :biggrin:  I Remember Back In The Day When We Bought Primer From Walmart or K Mart Taped Up The Car And Primered It.... N We Just Rolled Our Rides Like That... We Didnt Have 5 - 6 Bills To Take It To MACCO..  :0
> So Wuts Going On Today Germain?  U Workin On Ur Ride?
> *


i dont think ill work on it today..maybe next month or so  j/k i dunno man..maybe saturday if its nice..


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2008, 07:36 AM~11633806
> *We'll Do It Our Selfs...  :biggrin:  I Remember Back In The Day When We Bought Primer From Walmart or K Mart Taped Up The Car And Primered It.... N We Just Rolled Our Rides Like That... We Didnt Have 5 - 6 Bills To Take It To MACCO..  :0
> So Wuts Going On Today Germain?  U Workin On Ur Ride?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: the 90's were good, Me and my lil bro (Tx. MASS.) did that to my 66 nova S.S. with the 99 cents wal-mart paint, primer  Now when I see guys riding around with rims and primer it takes me back to those days, I am glad we do it right now


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 18 2008, 02:15 PM~11635813
> *Damm, You got it for your car?
> *



maybe


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 17 2008, 10:04 PM~11632038
> *We Should All Get Together An Do A LoweriderHaul On Estrilla's Ride
> *


 Count me in , I would hate to see he ride go to shit by sitting on the street . She is a really cool person and would have done the same for any of us . I say we prep it up and get it stored some where until she gets out .


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Sep 18 2008, 09:43 AM~11634225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
DO IT CARLOS !!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Sep 18 2008, 07:59 PM~11638778
> *Count me in , I would hate to see he ride go to shit by sitting on the street  . She is a really cool person  and would have done the same for any of us . I  say we prep it up and get it stored some where until she gets out .
> *


I dont know what I can do but Im down to help!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Sep 18 2008, 07:59 PM~11638778
> *Count me in , I would hate to see he ride go to shit by sitting on the street  . She is a really cool person  and would have done the same for any of us . I  say we prep it up and get it stored some where until she gets out .
> *


Well we have one year to do it, I'm down for it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I'll help out....


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> *Any 68's out there homie ? I'd be down for a weekday trip...*
> 
> I don't think so , but I'll find out tomorrow and send you a pm.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> > *Any 68's out there homie ? I'd be down for a weekday trip...*
> >
> > I don't think so , but I'll find out tomorrow and send you a pm.
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

mike out in tyler gots lots of impala parts too. hes website is MJ CRUISERSand ill find the phone number and post it up tomorrow...for all my homies


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 18 2008, 09:23 PM~11639470
> *Well we have one year to do it, I'm down for it.
> *


what if its sooner??im down to help with whatever..tomorrow for sure imma post up the pics of the caprice on the street it looks good still though with the extended a arms and shit...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i need this part as well for my 327


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 18 2008, 07:49 PM~11639750
> *what if its sooner??im down to help with whatever..tomorrow for sure imma post up the pics of the caprice on the street it looks good still though with the extended a arms and shit...
> *


I see that car everyday I live like 3 blocks from where it is at sucks it is in the street.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 18 2008, 10:30 AM~11635039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 18 2008, 09:49 PM~11639750
> *what if its sooner??im down to help with whatever..tomorrow for sure imma post up the pics of the caprice on the street it looks good still though with the extended a arms and shit...
> *


Is she doing State Jail or TDCJ Time?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 18 2008, 04:04 PM~11637802
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  the 90's were good, Me and my lil bro (Tx. MASS.) did that to my 66 nova S.S. with the 99 cents wal-mart paint, primer   Now when I see guys riding around with rims and primer it takes me back to those days, I am glad we do it right now
> *


It is good we are doing it right and you can see it in the quality of the cars today compared to back then but I do miss how many people were doing in back then Damn I miss the old main street days even if it was a lot of primered cars on bolt ons. We were in a car club with a primer 66 Nova on roadsters the good old days!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 18 2008, 08:58 PM~11639857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i got that bracket homie....

PM ME


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

PM SENT..i remember crusing main street in an 85 astro van.. primer on one half side and original color the other...it had the spare wheel on the back door and shit..my chick was pregnant and she would roll with me she didnt care  good old days...i always dreamed about having a car with hydros..now i do thanks to Mr.danny EL MERO MERO


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 18 2008, 10:17 PM~11640097
> *Is she doing State Jail or TDCJ Time?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

If she is doing State Jail ,Thats day by day she will do her full time . If It's TDCJ there is a chance she gets out early on Parole. Either way will do what we can and see how far we can get it along. I think all her car needs is 1aint job 2:fix her break line 3:clean her set-up, Que No?








Germain can you photo shop it Cobalt Blue 'Blue like Bud Light can' with a white top :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 18 2008, 11:04 PM~11640682
> *If she is doing State Jail ,Thats day by day she will do her full time . If It's TDCJ there is a chance she gets out early on Parole. Either way will do what we can and see how far we can get it along. I think all her car needs is 1aint job 2:fix her break line 3:clean her set-up,      Que No?
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: ill give it a try


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Sep 18 2008, 07:59 PM~11638778
> *Count me in , I would hate to see he ride go to shit by sitting on the street  . She is a really cool person  and would have done the same for any of us . I  say we prep it up and get it stored some where until she gets out .
> *


Me too homie! What ever I can do to help! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 18 2008, 10:43 AM~11634225
> *Who is down for a road trip for parts? need to be during the week though.
> There is a 2 61; few63-65.
> 
> ...


They Look Nice Im Thinkin Of Getting Some For Mine Let Me Kno Danny </span>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 18 2008, 12:30 PM~11635039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U Better Get It..!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 18 2008, 06:04 PM~11637802
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  the 90's were good, Me and my lil bro (Tx. MASS.) did that to my 66 nova S.S. with the 99 cents wal-mart paint, primer   Now when I see guys riding around with rims and primer it takes me back to those days, I am glad we do it right now
> *


The 90s Wur Bad A$$.. $20 Paint Jobs :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 18 2008, 09:25 PM~11639496
> *I'll help out....
> *


I Kno Luis, Danny, Germain, Carlos, Big Stew, Juan, Dre, Chris, JJ-Ray, Big Mike, David.. Are Always Down To Help...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Sep 18 2008, 07:59 PM~11638778
> *Count me in , I would hate to see he ride go to shit by sitting on the street  . She is a really cool person  and would have done the same for any of us . I  say we prep it up and get it stored some where until she gets out .
> *


X2 n Ahalf


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 18 2008, 09:58 PM~11639857
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I Have An Old One Let Me Kno


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 19 2008, 08:28 AM~11642653
> *I Kno Luis, Danny, Germain, Carlos, Big Stew, Juan, Dre, Chris, JJ-Ray, Big Mike, David <span style=\'color:blue\'>theoso8
> .. Are Always Down To Help... </span>
> *


Repost


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 18 2008, 11:04 PM~11640682
> *If she is doing State Jail ,Thats day by day she will do her full time . If It's TDCJ there is a chance she gets out early on Parole. Either way will do what we can and see how far we can get it along. I think all her car needs is 1aint job 2:fix her break line 3:clean her set-up,      Que No?
> 
> 
> ...


Lets Do It... Two Weekend Max We Got This


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup David


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 19 2008, 08:20 AM~11642629
> *They Look Nice Im Thinkin Of Getting Some For Mine Let Me Kno Danny  </span></span>
> *



That cool It will have to be next month though. 

<span style=\'colorrange\'>I'll send you a PM


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 19 2008, 08:51 AM~11642730
> *That cool It will have to be next month though.
> 
> I'll send you a PM
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 18 2008, 11:04 PM~11640682
> *If she is doing State Jail ,Thats day by day she will do her full time . If It's TDCJ there is a chance she gets out early on Parole. Either way will do what we can and see how far we can get it along. I think all her car needs is 1aint job 2:fix her break line 3:clean her set-up,      Que No?
> 
> 
> ...


It was said she only got a year. If thats right then she is in state jail, and thats day for day. TDC time you will get atleast 2 years or more. So to me sounds like we got a year. I will help out however I can. Ya'll just let me know. Id hate for her ride to get done up and then sit in the street for the next year!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

These are the pics from the last car wash :0 































































[/quote]


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

its not the best but gives you an idea...i need to go take a picture of her actual car tho this is just for now..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

so we doing it next month ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Sep 19 2008, 11:40 AM~11643928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I got two 6" DAs and sandpaper!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 19 2008, 04:37 PM~11646043
> *I got two 6" DAs and sandpaper!
> *


PM send



> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 19 2008, 11:40 AM~11643928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks good, lets here some input on other ideas. Next month sounds good, I can paint and buy the paint. How are we going to get the car? 
? :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 19 2008, 09:00 PM~11648090
> *PM send
> Looks good, lets here some input on other ideas. Next month sounds good, I can paint and buy the paint. How are we going to get the car?
> ? :dunno:
> *


DANNY HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOU NEED AS FAR AS PAINT CUZ I GOT A HOOK UP FOR THE PAINT, JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT COLOR AND EVERYTHING YOU NEED, AND I'LL SEE WHAT I CAN DO.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 19 2008, 08:28 AM~11642653
> *I Kno Luis, Danny, Germain, Carlos, Big Stew, Juan, Dre, Chris, JJ-Ray, Big Mike, David.. Are Always Down To Help...
> *


im always down


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 19 2008, 09:00 PM~11648090
> *PM send
> Looks good, lets here some input on other ideas. Next month sounds good, I can paint and buy the paint. How are we going to get the car?
> ? :dunno:
> *


thats the hard part right there..any suggestions??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 19 2008, 09:29 PM~11648351
> *DANNY HIT ME UP WITH WHAT YOU NEED AS FAR AS PAINT CUZ I GOT A HOOK UP FOR THE PAINT, JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT COLOR AND EVERYTHING YOU NEED, AND I'LL SEE WHAT I CAN DO.
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

We got some GREAT NEWS about Lexi earlier!! She got out the hospital and is at home, and doing good health wise. She is going thru depression and the doctors want to subscribe her to medication, but I don't know what her mom is gonna do about that. The lil girl has been thru too much already. But Im very happt to hear she is home. :biggrin: WAY TO GO LEXI!!!! Everyone please keep her in your prayers.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 19 2008, 09:32 PM~11648380
> *
> *


SUP FORTWORTHMEX!?! YA'LL GONNA COME BY THE CAR WASH MANANA??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im craving one of this right now








kick back listen to some oldies and relax


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 19 2008, 09:36 PM~11648407
> *SUP FORTWORTHMEX!?! YA'LL GONNA COME BY THE CAR WASH MANANA??
> *


imma try and make it out there..might take the cutty  what you look like??i dont wanna walk up to like 20 fools and look all dumb and shit lol just kiddin ill try to be there


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 19 2008, 09:41 PM~11648447
> *imma try and make it out there..might take the cutty  what you look like??i dont wanna walk up to like 20 fools and look all dumb and shit lol just kiddin ill try to be there
> *


THEY CALL ME OSO IM BIG HOMIE :biggrin: BUT I WILL BE THE ONE ON THE PATIO DRINKING A BIG BEER DROOLIN ALL OVER THE FUKKIN PLACE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 19 2008, 09:44 PM~11648467
> *THEY CALL ME OSO IM BIG HOMIE :biggrin: BUT I WILL BE THE ONE ON THE PATIO DRINKING A BIG BEER DROOLIN ALL OVER THE FUKKIN PLACE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: got cha :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Sep 19 2008, 09:29 PM~11648351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OSO is right lets get the release date first, Then will take it from there. I think Alonso 'with the blue toyota' can help with getting her car.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

I will try to make it to both carwashes if I'm done working Early. I plan to roll to Foros first then Arlington next take Oso up on that beer :biggrin: .


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i didnt know Mr. Capone-e Was Pakistan :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 20 2008, 12:01 AM~11649426
> *i didnt know Mr. Capone-e Was Pakistan  :0
> 
> 
> ...


I did. ahhaqhhahaha mr. pakastane-e


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 19 2008, 09:39 PM~11648429
> *im craving one of this right now
> 
> 
> ...



I was pissed last night! got out of work at 10:30 and stop twice on my way home by oak cliff and stupid stores did not sell beer! :angry: :angry: :angry: by the time I got close to the house it was 11pm and had no beer! :tears:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 20 2008, 06:13 PM~11652882
> *I was pissed last night!  got out of work at 10:30 and stop twice on my way home by oak cliff and stupid stores did not sell beer! :angry: :angry:  :angry:   by the time I got close to the house it was 11pm and had no beer! :tears:
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 20 2008, 05:13 PM~11652882
> *I was pissed last night!  got out of work at 10:30 and stop twice on my way home by oak cliff and stupid stores did not sell beer! :angry: :angry:  :angry:   by the time I got close to the house it was 11pm and had no beer! :tears:
> *


Should have stopped in Arlington, they sell beer at most places till 1am...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 18 2008, 08:43 PM~11639691
> *mike out in tyler gots lots of impala parts too. hes website is MJ CRUISERSand ill find the phone number and post it up tomorrow...for all my homies
> *


You don't have to go out there just call him and tell him what your looking for if he has it he'll send to you. Gotta pay with credit card..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To all my homies, I'm retiring from Verizon after 30yrs. I'm going to be an assistant at Irving Customs. Lots of good new stuff will be going on. Specials on set up's and installs.. Get with me if you've got questions..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 20 2008, 09:09 PM~11653812
> *To all my homies, I'm retiring from Verizon after 30yrs. I'm going to be an assistant at Irving Customs. Lots good new stuff will be going on. Specials on set up's and installs.. Get with me if you've got questions..
> *


congrats John


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 09:21 PM~11653936
> *congrats John
> *


X2, Keep us posted when ever you are running specials on new or used parts.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2008, 08:21 PM~11653936
> *congrats John
> *


Thx homie.. Haven't been out in awhile, since I sent the Cutdog off to Cali.. Hope to have my Impala done soon.. When it's done you can check out my set up..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 20 2008, 09:14 PM~11654479
> *X2, Keep us posted when ever you are running specials on new or used  parts.
> *


I will keep you posted, like I said if you have any questions pm me.. I'll be getting a new contact number next week, I'll post it when I get it..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 20 2008, 09:09 PM~11653812
> *To all my homies, I'm retiring from Verizon after 30yrs. I'm going to be an assistant at Irving Customs. Lots of good new stuff will be going on. Specials on set up's and installs.. Get with me if you've got questions..
> *


Congrats


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 19 2008, 10:21 PM~11648704
> *I will try to make it to both carwashes if I'm done working Early. I plan to roll to Foros first then Arlington next take Oso up on that beer :biggrin: .
> *


Nice car wash today! 2 more weeks until the Praying for Lexi Car Show.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 21 2008, 09:45 AM~11656445
> *Nice car wash today! 2 more weeks until the Praying for Lexi Car Show.
> *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 20 2008, 09:09 PM~11653812
> *To all my homies, I'm retiring from Verizon after 30yrs. I'm going to be an assistant at Irving Customs. Lots of good new stuff will be going on. Specials on set up's and installs.. Get with me if you've got questions..
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Passed By Sonic Last Night ON Main St... THere Wur Lots Of low Lows Out There


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 20 2008, 09:14 PM~11654479
> *X2, Keep us posted when ever you are running specials on new or used  parts.
> *


Special - 2 pump all chrome - 6 batt's (Decca-31 series).. $2,700 Installed.. Lite stress point wrap add $700.. Hit me up for details and any other add on special's.. Off body full wrap specials.. So if your looking to build a King of the Street hopper or just a nice street car like my 69 Impala, hit me up, our work speaks for it's self..
Were having a garage sale, used parts, blocks etc. I'll be at the Henderson St for this garage sale.. I'll post more details.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2008, 03:14 PM~11658050
> *   Passed By Sonic Last Night ON Main St... THere Wur Lots Of low Lows Out There
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 21 2008, 10:20 PM~11660859
> *Special - 2 pump all chrome - 6 batt's (Decca-31 series).. $2,700 Installed.. Lite stress point wrap add $700.. Hit me up for details and any other add on special's.. Off body full wrap specials.. So if your looking to build a King of the Street hopper or just a nice street car like my 69 Impala, hit me up, our work speaks for it's self..
> Were having a garage sale, used parts, blocks etc. I'll be at the Henderson St for this garage sale.. I'll post more details.*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

looks Real Clean...  Where'd U Guys Get It Painted At?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 21 2008, 10:25 PM~11661493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like things are pop'n in Ft Worth.. I need to get back out there. I've been laying low, LOL; since I sold my Cutlass...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 22 2008, 09:08 AM~11663286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who knows....thats not my brothers car


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

O I thought it was too.lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 22 2008, 09:28 PM~11670293
> *who knows....thats not my brothers car
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 22 2008, 09:08 PM~11670898
> *:scrutinize:
> *


whats up loco


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, 817LoLo

what up Daniel


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 22 2008, 10:13 PM~11670962
> *whats up loco
> *


Wuts Going On Oscar???? U Wur Up Late :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Pics from the show in Downtown!! :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Pics Homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

For Sale Cheap 25 Bucks Takes It... Local Pick Up.. Need Gone By This Weekend


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2008, 11:32 PM~11682046
> *Nice Pics Homie
> *


Appreciate it!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817LoLo (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2008, 09:27 PM~11671896
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, 817LoLo
> 
> ...


whats GOOD??? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

More info coming!!

 
First come, first serve on parking homies. I have talked to alot of clubs and solo riders, and this event should be a good one. We need the metroplex and ULA to pull together and help out Lexi and her family. Lexi's mom Kasie will have desserts on sale and will also raffle off desserts. We will also have T-Shirts with the "Praying for Lexi" logo on it. Come kick back and have a great time, and check out some of the best custom rides in the metroplex!! Also, we will be having a pool tournament inside the Winghouse to start at 1:00. 

Thanks again, and please keep Lexi in your prayers!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Oh yea, them Cowboys play the Bengals at 3:15 on the day of the show! Watch it on the BIG SCREENS inside Winghouse! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*What's going on these Days Homies... Sorry I've been out of pocket these days !!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Sep 25 2008, 11:45 AM~11695423
> *What's going on these Days Homies... Sorry I've been out of pocket these days !!!
> *


I Was Wondering Where U Wur Homie....Damn Whos That Chick On Ur Avator? Post Up A Big Pic...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats up leonard


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

Whats up funkytown! I am looking for some regal tail lights,head linner, dash,rear window trim and rear tail lights for a 84 cutty,If you know anybody whit this part hit me up thanks.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Almost!!!! :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 09:00 PM~11700889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

I see...Your 64 is coming up....Eightyone7TX :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Sep 25 2008, 08:19 PM~11700425
> *Whats up funkytown! I am looking for some regal tail lights,head linner, dash,rear window trim and rear tail lights for a 84 cutty,If you know anybody whit this part hit me up thanks.
> *


 Sup homie what year of back lights do u need?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*forgot to post this pics from jaguars a while back *:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

where is this at?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

this was in arlington at the jaguars strip club..rollers only event i think


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 25 2008, 11:13 PM~11702922
> *this was in arlington at the jaguars strip club..rollers only event i think
> *


Troy from the Big RO put on this show in July..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Sep 25 2008, 09:00 PM~11700889
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

went to get my batts load tested and i got a bad one danny..and 1 is weak but not bad so i need to change em out and ready to hit some back bumber with the ass dropped


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 26 2008, 04:16 PM~11708683
> *went to get my batts load tested and i got a bad one danny..and 1 is weak but not bad so i need to change em out and ready to hit some back bumber with the ass dropped
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2008, 10:20 AM~11695789
> *I Was Wondering Where U Wur Homie....Damn Whos That Chick On Ur Avator? Post Up A Big Pic...
> *


O' girl was a stripper from Dallas we met up in Odessa one year last time I saw her it was 07. My homie got some of that too :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Sep 26 2008, 04:33 PM~11708851
> *O' girl was a stripper from Dallas we met up in Odessa one year last time I saw her it was 07. My homie got some of that too  :biggrin:
> *


Damn... Any Closer Pix?


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 25 2008, 09:07 PM~11702255
> *Sup  homie what year of back lights do u need?
> *


like yours bro


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

daymn!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 27 2008, 05:28 PM~11715585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whos Linc?


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

green licoln the owner of artistic dream 63


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUSKY_@Sep 28 2008, 01:40 PM~11720185
> *:wave:
> *


Sup HUSKY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 28 2008, 05:43 PM~11721380
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good Video Germain


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thank you sir


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up guys!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2008, 01:21 PM~11728227
> *Whats up guys!
> *


sup juan...


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 14 2008, 11:51 AM~11599174
> *always ........... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is dat fiberglassd or its jus painted like dat man dat looks clean how u do dat


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 29 2008, 03:13 PM~11729407
> *sup juan...
> *


N/M homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 29 2008, 06:11 PM~11731124
> *N/M homie
> *


 :0


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

anyone ever been to the GOOD GUYS SHOW thats going on at the TEXAS MOTOR SPEEDWAY this weekend. was wondering if they charge to get into the swap meet?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 30 2008, 10:03 AM~11737249
> *anyone ever been to the GOOD GUYS SHOW thats going on at the TEXAS MOTOR SPEEDWAY this weekend. was wondering if they charge to get into the swap meet?
> *



Yes they do charge, I think it's about $13.00


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 30 2008, 09:19 AM~11737432
> *Yes they do charge, I think it's about  $13.00
> *


yeah saw on the website that general admission is $17.00, but didnt know if that was for the swapmeet or not


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 30 2008, 12:07 PM~11738484
> *yeah saw on the website that general admission is $17.00, but didnt know if that was for the swapmeet or not
> *


http://www.good-guys.com/events/eventDetai...?eventid=08-621


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey eveybody, Homie Styln couldnt make it to the flea market for the sale of the used hydraulic parts. He got into an accident on friday, he broke his leg. He will let us know when he is going to the flea market in the next further notice. He apolagizes for any inconvieniences.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Sep 30 2008, 02:53 PM~11740206
> *Hey eveybody, Homie Styln couldnt make it to the flea market for the sale of the used hydraulic parts.  He got into an accident on friday, he broke his leg.  He will let us know when he is going to the flea market in the next further notice. He apolagizes for any inconvieniences.
> *


Pics.... Naw J/K But Hope His Well..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Sep 30 2008, 02:53 PM~11740206
> *Hey eveybody, Homie Styln couldnt make it to the flea market for the sale of the used hydraulic parts.  He got into an accident on friday, he broke his leg.  He will let us know when he is going to the flea market in the next further notice. He apolagizes for any inconvieniences.
> *


Sorry to hear that.... hope he has a quick recovery.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Sep 30 2008, 02:53 PM~11740206
> *Hey eveybody, Homie Styln couldnt make it to the flea market for the sale of the used hydraulic parts.  He got into an accident on friday, he broke his leg.  He will let us know when he is going to the flea market in the next further notice. He apolagizes for any inconvieniences.
> *


 hno: :wow:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 30 2008, 12:07 PM~11738484
> *yeah saw on the website that general admission is $17.00, but didnt know if that was for the swapmeet or not
> *



Yes its for both. they have it in the show, vendors, and swapmeet in the middle of the race track.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 30 2008, 11:35 AM~11738733
> *http://www.good-guys.com/events/eventDetai...?eventid=08-621
> *


CAN U BUY MY TICKET !! I'M BROKE


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 30 2008, 02:56 PM~11740911
> *Yes its for both. they have it in the show, vendors, and swapmeet in the middle of the race track.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 30 2008, 03:56 PM~11740911
> *Yes its for both. they have it in the show, vendors, and swapmeet in the middle of the race track.
> *


You dont have any extra REGAL parts laying around there do you? My homie needs some bumper filler for his Regal. Its an 86 or 87. Let me know or if you know where he could find them!! You gonna come out to Arlington on sunday homie?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 30 2008, 08:31 PM~11744101
> *You dont have any extra REGAL parts laying around there do you? My homie needs some bumper filler for his Regal. Its an 86 or 87. Let me know or if you know where he could find them!! You gonna come out to Arlington on sunday homie?
> *


http://www.cadillaccraftcenter.com/fillers.htm


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

[img=http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/1286/35775009jn9.jpg]
[img=http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/35775009jn9.jpg/1/w545.png]


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

http://img219.imageshack.us/my.php?image=35775009jn9.jpg


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

If it was not in East Side I would roll


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 30 2008, 09:45 PM~11744291
> *http://www.cadillaccraftcenter.com/fillers.htm
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 26 2008, 04:45 PM~11708961
> *Damn... Any Closer Pix?
> *



You asking for it Alex..... we got pic for unborn babys taken for a girls cooter... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 30 2008, 11:28 PM~11745676
> *If it was not in East Side I would roll
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 1 2008, 07:50 AM~11747646
> *You asking for it Alex..... we got pic for unborn babys taken for a girls cooter...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Any More..... Come On David Dont Be Shady :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Jon????


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 30 2008, 10:07 AM~11738484
> *yeah saw on the website that general admission is $17.00, but didnt know if that was for the swapmeet or not
> *


The swap meet there is not that good. The show is but if you just want to see the cars and not pay go to the hotel down the block Saturday night they do not let them leave there cars in the speedway at night so all the cars are at the hotel. I think I got that switch you need.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2008, 07:52 AM~11747656
> *Any More..... Come On David Dont Be Shady  :biggrin:
> *



you dont want some Alex ................  lmfao !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 1 2008, 08:41 AM~11747856
> *you dont want some Alex ................      lmfao !
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2008, 08:46 AM~11747893
> *
> *



send me your e-mail ...... cant post them on here


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 1 2008, 07:01 AM~11747697
> *The swap meet there is not that good. The show is but if you just want to see the cars and not pay go to the hotel down the block Saturday night they do not let them leave there cars in the speedway at night so all the cars are at the hotel. I think I got that switch you need.
> *


Thanks for the info yea ill probably pass on this , but if you have that switch let me know i'll get from u in VEGAS!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Any of you homies from Foros play pool? We are having a pool tournament sunday at the "Praying for Lexi" show. 1st place gets $100 gift card and 2nd gets a $40 gift card to Winghouse :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 1 2008, 09:59 AM~11748303
> *Any of you homies from Foros play pool?  We are having a pool tournament sunday at the "Praying for Lexi" show. 1st place gets $100 gift card and 2nd gets a $40 gift card to Winghouse :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 1 2008, 08:47 AM~11747898
> *send me your e-mail ......  cant post them on here
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Macias @ Sep 30 2008, 02:53 PM) 
Hey eveybody, Homie Styln couldnt make it to the flea market for the sale of the used hydraulic parts. He got into an accident on friday, he broke his leg. He will let us know when he is going to the flea market in the next further notice. He apolagizes for any inconvieniences.



> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 30 2008, 02:54 PM~11740892
> *hno:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Homies, may be awhile before I get out again.. Broke my hip bone..


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 1 2008, 02:39 PM~11752385
> *QUOTE(Macias @ Sep 30 2008, 02:53 PM)
> Hey eveybody, Homie Styln couldnt make it to the flea market for the sale of the used hydraulic parts.  He got into an accident on friday, he broke his leg.  He will let us know when he is going to the flea market in the next further notice. He apolagizes for any inconvieniences.
> Homies, may be awhile before I get out again.. Broke my hip bone..
> *


TAKE IT EASY ON THE DANCE FLOOR. J/K HOPE FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 1 2008, 05:39 PM~11752385
> *QUOTE(Macias @ Sep 30 2008, 02:53 PM)
> Hey eveybody, Homie Styln couldnt make it to the flea market for the sale of the used hydraulic parts.  He got into an accident on friday, he broke his leg.  He will let us know when he is going to the flea market in the next further notice. He apolagizes for any inconvieniences.
> Homies, may be awhile before I get out again.. Broke my hip bone..
> *


Just Chill For Alittle While U'll Be Out Cruzin In No Time...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

uffin:  uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 2 2008, 08:24 AM~11757821
> *  uffin:    uffin:
> *


Good Morning!!! theoso8


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Remember This Back In the Day??/


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 2 2008, 08:27 AM~11757831
> *Good Morning!!!  theoso8
> *


WASSUP LOCO 61????? :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 1 2008, 05:50 AM~11747646
> *You asking for it Alex..... we got pic for unborn babys taken for a girls cooter...  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 *Orale Homie them the old days... Jose remember this one*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

I see you Homie JOHN !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 3 2008, 08:26 AM~11767610
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dats A goodone... :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

good music for the soul :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 3 2008, 12:46 PM~11769511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 30 2008, 09:31 PM~11744101
> *You dont have any extra REGAL parts laying around there do you? My homie needs some bumper filler for his Regal. Its an 86 or 87. Let me know or if you know where he could find them!! You gonna come out to Arlington on sunday homie?
> *


Sup Oso, All I have is a front bezel, grill, and a back light for 1984-87 Regal. I don't thik I'll be abel to make it.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 3 2008, 03:32 PM~11770919
> *Sup Oso,  All I have is a front bezel, grill, and a back light for 1984-87 Regal. I don't thik I'll be abel to make it.
> *


Hope you are doing good homie! I'll give you a call this weekend.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill be there


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 3 2008, 04:36 PM~11771481
> *Hope you are doing good homie! I'll give you a call this weekend.
> *



Thanx... :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:    :biggrin: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

due to my accident, I'm unable to make to the Bazaar for the garage sale.. Irving Customz will be holding an in house garage sale on many good used items, blocks, gears, old motors, cylinders, etc.. If you have any questions please contact me for details..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 4 2008, 12:29 PM~11776961
> *due to my accident, I'm unable to make to the Bazaar for the garage sale.. Irving Customz will be holding an in house garage sale on many good used items, blocks, gears, old motors, cylinders, etc.. If you have any questions please contact me for details..
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 3 2008, 08:23 PM~11773158
> *Ill be there
> *


SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 3 2008, 11:45 PM~11775284
> *:biggrin:        :biggrin:  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:    :0
> *


Does anybody knows if there if going to be a car show at La Grave Field hosted by Shorty's Hydraulics Oct 11, 2008?.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Oct 4 2008, 07:44 PM~11779044
> *Does anybody knows if there if going to be a car show at La Grave Field hosted by Shorty's Hydraulics Oct 11, 2008?.
> *


Yeah Next Weekend Not Sure Saturday Or Sunday....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 4 2008, 09:12 PM~11780689
> *Yeah Next Weekend Not Sure Saturday Or Sunday....
> *


does anybody have the flyer for that show. because im pretty sure that shorty will be in vegas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 4 2008, 02:51 PM~11777706
> *SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!!!!!
> *


cool seeing you oso. Shout out to Subliminal for throwing a good show for a good cause.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2008, 03:13 PM~11783654
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ok when exactly is the day of the show??? both 11 & 12??? Now Congratulations to my homie Blanco who is getting Married on the 11th. So I will have to make it on the 12 maybe.

Also homies the 67 is really not doing too good to make it to the wash lately...but maybe in the near future I'll see all yall there.

Thanks to Subliminal Car Club for organizing todays show for a good cause! :thumbsup: I got 2nd Place All Originall... :biggrin: Chris and Oso good seing yall Homies! Me and Loco61 had a great time!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 5 2008, 05:30 PM~11785448
> *Ok when exactly is the day of the show??? both 11 & 12???  Now Congratulations to my homie Blanco who is getting Married on the 11th.  So I will have to make it on the 12 maybe.
> 
> Also homies the 67 is really not doing too good to make it to the wash lately...but maybe in the near future I'll see all yall there.
> ...


pics


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup Homie gime a sec pics coming right up


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 5 2008, 05:36 PM~11785498
> *Sup Homie gime a sec pics coming right up
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

great pics....sorry i coudlnt make it


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 5 2008, 09:25 PM~11785935
> * great pics....sorry i coudlnt make it
> *


Try to make it next week at La Grave field down town.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 5 2008, 11:02 PM~11787505
> *Try to make it next week at La Grave field down town.
> *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup Loco61... :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2008, 03:12 PM~11783647
> *cool seeing you oso. Shout out to Subliminal for throwing a good show for a good cause.
> *


Thanx homie! And thanx for showing support!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 5 2008, 08:30 PM~11785448
> *Ok when exactly is the day of the show??? both 11 & 12???  Now Congratulations to my homie Blanco who is getting Married on the 11th.  So I will have to make it on the 12 maybe.
> 
> Also homies the 67 is really not doing too good to make it to the wash lately...but maybe in the near future I'll see all yall there.
> ...


Thanx homie! I will see you at LeGrave field and the show is only on sunday!!


----------



## MAAANDO (May 13, 2008)

Nice pics.


----------



## SHOW & GO 214 (Jan 29, 2008)




----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

MORE PICS COMING!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

doz Some Good Pics...  N E Mor?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

already


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Very nice turn out, sorry I missed it...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Lexi's mom, dad and sister with myxtremeradio










The plaque I presented to them for Lexi.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 6 2008, 04:26 PM~11793812
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sup Oso, You had a good turn out :thumbsup: sorry I could not make it out there.
Thanx for posting all those pics for us to see.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 6 2008, 07:30 PM~11795567
> *Sup Oso, You had a good turn out :thumbsup: sorry I could not make it out there.
> Thanx for posting all those pics for us to see.
> *


Sup Homie??? You gonna go to the show at LeGrave field on sunday? Im thinkin bout going. We had a real good turn out! Alot of support for a lil girl that needed it badly. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: To all the solo riders and car clubs that went


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Eightyone.7.TX, 93candylac, cardan817, *817LoLo
*

What up Daniel!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Subliminal Car Club would like to thank these car clubs for making this show a big success.

Christology
Principales
Bajito Onda
Blvd Aces
Ground Zero
Knightz
Ghetto Dreams
Estilo
Damage Inc.
Low 4 Life
Low Low's
Dallas Lowriders
Local Finesse
Oakcliff C.C.
Phaylanx
Simply Stunnin
Torres Empire
Jokerz
Drastic Measures
And All the solo riders that showed up from Dallas and Foros! 
I would also like to thank Mirage Car Club for their donation. 

Also Hard Kandy Kustomz and King 61 for their $250 donation, and Sam Torres for his $200 donation. And who ever that was that bought a pack of cookies for $100. 
:biggrin: I have invited Lexi's family to come kick it with us at the Hoptoberfest on the 19th. See you all there and thanks again for your support :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2008, 12:09 AM~11799230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey i know him :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2008, 12:27 AM~11799334
> *
> *


CUANDO VAMOS A TIRAR OTRAVES 
:dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 7 2008, 08:14 AM~11800093
> *CUANDO VAMOS A TIRAR OTRAVES
> :dunno:
> *


When Ever.. :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 6 2008, 07:38 PM~11795647
> *Sup Homie??? You gonna go to the show at LeGrave field on sunday? Im thinkin bout going. We had a real good turn out! Alot of support for a lil girl that needed it badly. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: To all the solo riders and car clubs that went
> *



sup, I will be going, c-ya there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 7 2008, 12:56 PM~11801975
> *sup,  I will be going, c-ya there.
> *


Sup Danny Hit Me Up


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2008, 01:09 AM~11799230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 7 2008, 02:32 PM~11802807
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2008, 01:09 AM~11799230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that at Alpine?? :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Oct 7 2008, 04:17 PM~11803764
> *Is that at Alpine??  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 7 2008, 07:11 AM~11799920
> *Subliminal Car Club would like to thank these car clubs for making this show a big success.
> 
> Christology
> ...


FORGOT ABOUT US!!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 6 2008, 11:09 PM~11799230
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
I took my son to shoot for the first time Saturday.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2008, 07:40 PM~11805522
> *FORGOT ABOUT US!!!
> *


DAMN Juan, my bad homie!!! I just missed it, you were on my list!!! :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

all good oso. Just giving u a hard time. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 8 2008, 07:59 AM~11809979
> *:thumbsup:
> I took my son to shoot for the first time Saturday.
> 
> ...


  Wurs Dat At??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 8 2008, 11:05 AM~11811143
> *  Wurs Dat At??
> *


Looks like Shooters! :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 8 2008, 06:43 PM~11815487
> *
> *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

sup homies, que onda oso! 

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty7imp, theoso8

:wave:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 8 2008, 08:03 PM~11816850
> *sup homies, que onda oso!
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eightyone.7.TX_@Oct 8 2008, 09:45 AM~11811479
> *Looks like Shooters!  :dunno:
> *


Yep Shooters Club on N.E. 28th street


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

AYYYYY WEY PURO PISTOLERO AQUI hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 8 2008, 09:03 PM~11816850
> *sup homies, que onda oso!
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Sup homie? Who's all rollin out to Le Grave field on sunday??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Oct 8 2008, 10:02 PM~11817426-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll Be There....  Who Else is Going?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i finally got some gas money.. :0 ill be there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 9 2008, 11:30 AM~11821345
> *i finally got some gas money.. :0 ill be there
> *


 :0 Hows The 64 Comming Along??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup chevy67impala


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2008, 12:28 PM~11821824
> *:0 Hows The 64 Comming Along??
> *


its still rusting


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

Man, I need to get back and visit texas. Those are some nice looking woman :worship: :worship:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2008, 10:32 AM~11821848
> *Sup chevy67impala
> *


what it dew homie :wave:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Oct 9 2008, 03:25 PM~11823478
> *what it dew homie  :wave:
> *


Chillin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wut up foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 9 2008, 06:00 PM~11824973
> *wut up foros
> *


wut it do


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chillin


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 10 2008, 07:51 AM~11829270
> *
> *


Goodmorning Foros! :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i just woke up thank god its friday








hope everyone is doing good


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 8 2008, 06:58 PM~11816802
> *
> *



*Hey Homies sorry i missed your show I've been out of pocket didn't hear about it...  *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 10 2008, 05:51 AM~11829270
> *
> *


 What Up loco !!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 10 2008, 08:14 AM~11829343
> *What Up loco !!!!
> *


Wuts Going On Leonard???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 10 2008, 08:10 AM~11829330
> *Hey Homies sorry i missed your show I've been out of pocket didn't hear about it...
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 10 2008, 08:10 AM~11829330
> *Hey Homies sorry i missed your show I've been out of pocket didn't hear about it...
> *


Its cool homie!! It was a real good turnout! Her parents will be with us at the Hoptoberfest to thank everyone and the ULA for their support for lil Lexi.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bounce


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i seen alot of low lows tonight.. a 65 hardtop pearl white, 65 convertible, 66 caprice, i think im cruising tonight


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 10 2008, 07:41 PM~11834134
> *i seen alot of low lows tonight.. a 65 hardtop pearl white, 65 convertible, 66 caprice, i think im cruising tonight
> *


 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Just to let everyone know I'm now working with Irving Customz broken leg and all.. Starting sometime next week I'll be opening the shop around 9:30.. I still plan on going out to the Bazaar but not sure when due to my broken leg.. I plan on being at Shorty's show this Sun if I can get my homie to take my Panel truck out there... Here is my Irving Customz contact number 469-735-0502..

So if you look'n to hop or build a show'n go ride hit me up for an estimate on complete set up, installations and frame wraps.. 

We have Prestolite motors in stock $195.. Hit me up, I may have a Homie Styln special going on this week...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 10 2008, 11:55 PM~11835679
> *Just to let everyone know I'm now working with Irving Customz broken leg and all.. Starting sometime next week I'll be opening the shop around 9:30.. I still plan on going out to the Bazaar but not sure when due to my broken leg.. I plan on being at Shorty's show this Sun if I can get my homie to take my Panel truck out there... Here is my Irving Customz contact number 469-736-0502..
> 
> So if you look'n to hop or build a show'n go ride hit me up for an estimate on complete set up, installations and frame wraps..
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 10 2008, 11:55 PM~11835679
> *Just to let everyone know I'm now working with Irving Customz broken leg and all.. Starting sometime next week I'll be opening the shop around 9:30.. I still plan on going out to the Bazaar but not sure when due to my broken leg.. I plan on being at Shorty's show this Sun if I can get my homie to take my Panel truck out there... Here is my Irving Customz contact number 469-736-0502..
> 
> So if you look'n to hop or build a show'n go ride hit me up for an estimate on complete set up, installations and frame wraps..
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

anybody knows a good resto shop in dfw area


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Good Car SHow Today in Ft Worth


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 11 2008, 10:03 AM~11837434
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


the number listed was wrong this is the correct # 469-735-0502


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

_thanks to homiestylin for the o rings_  *it turned to be a real nice show*


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

View My Video



Sup , Germain spoted u at the show...You were on the other side of the hopping pit.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

damn i thought you didnt go


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Didnt make it.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 12 2008, 10:36 PM~11846297
> *View My Video
> Sup , Germain spoted u at the show...You were on the other side  of the hopping pit.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 12 2008, 11:44 PM~11846776
> *Didnt make it.
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im uploadin the video i took i hope yall like it..talk toyou laterz danny  gotta go work tommorrow


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 12 2008, 11:53 PM~11846847
> *im uploadin the video i took i hope yall like it..talk toyou laterz danny  gotta go work tommorrow
> 
> 
> ...



Good Video :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULA Dallas / Ft Worth Hoptoberfest - Sun 10-19.. 
If you haven't been to this event you need to try and make it out this year. Were expecting about 200+ cars, 1,000 people and many hoppers trying the claim King of the Streets belt.. So come early to get a good spot. This is Chill'n Grill event for the whole family.. As with all ULA events, secuirty will be provided by our friends from DPD... 










enterance to the park is at the corner of Northwest Hwy & Buckner (12)..
If you have any questions or need directions call me: 469-735-0502 Homie John


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Some Good Video's And Pics Germain / Danny... Good To See You Guys Yesterday...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 08:15 AM~11847835
> *Some Good Video's And Pics Germain / Danny... Good To See You Guys Yesterday...
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 13 2008, 01:42 AM~11847310
> *Good Video  :thumbsup:
> *


   thanks


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 12 2008, 09:29 PM~11846248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is my fav.. What a handsom character. :roflmao: :roflmao:

As for Hydro service or parts, give me a call 469-735-0502. For those looking for the 175/70x14 tire give me a call I can get them.. 

Homie Styln 69 Impala is on the come back trail.. Were in the process of buffing and polishing... I'll be tearing up the streets of Ft Worth very soon, so stay out the way cause the sparks will be flying...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Irving Customz can get the 175x70x14: If interested call me right away, there going fast.. With shipping cost there going for around $90 each... Price subject to change due to shipping cost.. Homie John 469-735-0502


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2008, 07:19 PM~11826694
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Good Car Show for short Notice here in Ft Worth... We should have more things here in FTW.*

_PIX Where are they?_


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 12 2008, 08:29 PM~11846248
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Orale Homie where is my cut for helpers fee.....*


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 13 2008, 02:24 PM~11849955
> *Irving Customz can get the 175x70x14: If interested call me right away, there going fast.. With shipping cost there going for around $90 each... Price subject to change due to shipping cost.. Homie John 469-735-0502
> *



Whats the price for Local Pickup?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 13 2008, 03:59 PM~11850540
> *Orale Homie where is my cut for helpers fee.....
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 13 2008, 03:57 PM~11850528
> *Good Car Show for short Notice here in Ft Worth... We should have more things here in FTW.
> 
> PIX Where are they?
> *


Hoping To Hav Some Up Tonight...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 13 2008, 03:59 PM~11850540
> *HE LET YOU PUSH THE HORN :biggrin:*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 13 2008, 04:14 PM~11850678
> *HE LET YOU PUSH THE HORN :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 13 2008, 04:15 PM~11850683
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SEE YOU ON SUNDAY


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Congats To Blanco ( Oscar ) & On The Same Day Eightyone.7.TX ( Dre )On Tying The Knot This Past Saturday..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 
Back to back at the same church!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 13 2008, 04:16 PM~11850695
> *SEE YOU ON SUNDAY
> *



 I hope to see that 78 with the Plaqua on the back !


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 13 2008, 04:22 PM~11850747
> *    I hope to see that 78 with the Plaqua on the back !
> *


 :0  NOT YET HOMIE SOON....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 13 2008, 04:19 PM~11850729-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: thaks and Congats to Eightyone.7.TX to :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 13 2008, 04:39 PM~11850870
> *:biggrin: thaks and Congats to Eightyone.7.TX to  :thumbsup:
> *


  Congrats Blanco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 04:19 PM~11850729
> *Congats To Blanco ( Oscar ) & On The Same Day Eightyone.7.TX ( Dre )On Tying The Knot This Past Saturday..
> *




Orale... Congratulations :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Oct 13 2008, 04:39 PM~11850870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Signed your life away again. :biggrin: 



ahahahahahahah j/p


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 02:14 PM~11850677
> *Hoping To Hav Some Up Tonight...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 14 2008, 07:45 AM~11856429
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Dont Hav Them Up Yet Leonard  Soon


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 13 2008, 02:14 PM~11850678
> *I Know Huh.. :biggrin: [/i]*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 13 2008, 02:15 PM~11850683
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




*Orale Homie very Funny :biggrin: *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 13 2008, 02:27 PM~11850787
> *:0   NOT YET HOMIE SOON....
> *




*Can't wait Homie to see it when it does come out :biggrin: *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 14 2008, 05:47 AM~11856436
> *Dont Hav Them Up Yet Leonard    Soon
> *



:thumbsup: whenever you can :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2008, 03:19 PM~11850729
> *Congats To Blanco ( Oscar ) & On The Same Day Eightyone.7.TX ( Dre )On Tying The Knot This Past Saturday..
> *


Congrat's to both - I'm going on 21 year of marriage and I know you hear the jokes all the time but I wouldn't change a thing... I've got my life time soul mate...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 14 2008, 07:54 AM~11856464
> *Congrat's to both - I'm going on 21 year of marriage and I know you hear the jokes all the time but I wouldn't change a thing... I've got my life time soul mate...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Oct 14 2008, 07:54 AM~11856464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: 


............ These Vatos


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(TechniquesOG @ Oct 13 2008, 03:59 PM) 
Orale Homie where is my cut for helpers fee.....
===========================================


> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 13 2008, 03:14 PM~11850678
> *HE LET YOU PUSH THE HORN :biggrin:
> *


I hear you on that homie, he should be paying me... Plus I let him drive the Homie Delivery truck to the show and I couldn't get him to stop blowing the siren, now that's priceless.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

!!!!!!!!UPDATE ON LEXI!!!!!!!!
She is coming home today!!!!! Please keep her in our prayers. Lexi's parents just confirmed with me that they will be at the ULA Hoptoberfest this sunday with us. Didnt say if Lexi was coming or not. Keeping our fingers crossed!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 14 2008, 08:07 AM~11856489
> *
> I hear you on that homie, he should be paying me... Plus I let him drive the Homie Delivery truck to the show and I couldn't get him to stop blowing the siren, now that's priceless.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Hey what about security ! ! He was makeing sure no one walked away with your toy homies !


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 14 2008, 08:09 AM~11856497
> *!!!!!!!!UPDATE ON LEXI!!!!!!!!
> She is coming home today!!!!! Please keep her in our prayers. Lexi's parents just confirmed with me that they will be at the ULA Hoptoberfest this sunday with us. Didnt say if Lexi was coming or not. Keeping our fingers crossed!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 14 2008, 08:12 AM~11856510
> *Hey what about security ! !  He was makeing sure no one walked away with your toy homies !
> *


 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Okay all you jokers... That it Homie next time get another homie to drive that plane truck... and as for security I was securing my own cash flow when homie wasn't looking lol :biggrin: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 14 2008, 09:19 AM~11856775
> *Okay all you jokers... That it Homie next time get another homie to drive that plane truck... and as for security I was securing my own cash flow when homie wasn't looking lol :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Oct 14 2008, 09:19 AM~11856775-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 14 2008, 08:19 AM~11856775
> *Okay all you jokers... That it Homie next time get another homie to drive that plane truck... and as for security I was securing my own cash flow when homie wasn't looking lol :biggrin:
> *


Cool got'em waiting in line to cruise the panel truck....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 14 2008, 09:28 AM~11857204
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Leonard bring back those chips... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 14 2008, 12:29 PM~11858129
> *Leonard bring back those chips... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: thats why he waz selling chips and cokes on the other side of the truck...
:rofl: :rofl: :tongue:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LMAO what up Fort Worth!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WASSUP FOROS????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 15 2008, 09:08 AM~11868155
> *WASSUP FOROS????
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 10 2008, 10:55 PM~11835679
> *Just to let everyone know I'm now working with Irving Customz broken leg and all.. Starting sometime next week I'll be opening the shop around 9:30.. I still plan on going out to the Bazaar but not sure when due to my broken leg.. I plan on being at Shorty's show this Sun if I can get my homie to take my Panel truck out there... Here is my Irving Customz contact number 469-735-0502..
> 
> So if you look'n to hop or build a show'n go ride hit me up for an estimate on complete set up, installations and frame wraps..
> ...


We now have the all chrome prestolite motors in stock $120 ea.. 
We also have the prestolte plus bdl post..
Hankook 175x70x14 - 80 ea.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS CAR, TRUCK, & BIKE SHOW
SUNDAY OCT. 26 2008
12-4PM
CAR/TRUCK ENTRY $10 BIKE ENTRY $5
60'S
70'S
80"S
90"S & NEWER
1ST, 2ND, & 3RD PLACE TROPHIES IN EACH CATEGORIES
TRUCKS (ALL MODELS) 1ST,2ND,&3RD TROPHIES
BIKES 1ST,2ND,&3RD TROPHIES
3809 YUCCA AVE. FORT WORTH TX 76111
LIVE DJS IN THE MIX, FOOD, DRINKS, BEER, AND THE DALLAS COWBOYS ON TV
FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY
FOR MORE INFO CALL RICKY @ 817 965-0314
*SOLO RIDERS ARE ALSO WELCOME*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

hey homie styln how much to do a crossmember wrap for my cutlass??? i think i need one


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 15 2008, 09:30 PM~11874993
> *KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS CAR, TRUCK, & BIKE SHOW
> SUNDAY OCT. 26 2008
> 12-4PM
> ...


Ha
Artistics will be there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 15 2008, 09:30 PM~11874993
> *KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS CAR, TRUCK, & BIKE SHOW
> SUNDAY OCT. 26 2008
> 12-4PM
> ...


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up foros


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Oct 12 2008, 06:59 PM~11844601
> *anybody knows a good resto shop in dfw area
> *


a & m Customs can do all that shit i think..
817-923-7609
3409 south grove
fort worth, tx 76110
Se Habla Espanol.. ask for aurelio   theres other shops but i aint got their numbers..


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 14 2008, 01:29 PM~11858129
> *Leonard bring back those chips... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 16 2008, 12:25 PM~11881041
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2008, 08:22 PM~11876517
> *Ha
> Artistics will be there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

whats up foros???


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Oct 16 2008, 09:52 AM~11881383
> *whats up foros???
> *


KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS CAR, TRUCK, & BIKE SHOW
SUNDAY OCT. 26 2008
12-4PM
CAR/TRUCK ENTRY $10 BIKE ENTRY $5
60'S
70'S
80"S
90"S & NEWER
1ST, 2ND, & 3RD PLACE TROPHIES IN EACH CATEGORIES
TRUCKS (ALL MODELS) 1ST,2ND,&3RD TROPHIES
BIKES 1ST,2ND,&3RD TROPHIES
3809 YUCCA AVE. FORT WORTH TX 76111
LIVE DJS IN THE MIX, FOOD, DRINKS, BEER, AND THE DALLAS COWBOYS ON TV
FUN FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY
FOR MORE INFO CALL RICKY @ 817 965-0314
CALLING ALL FORT WORTH CAR/TRUCK/& BIKE CLUBS
SOLO RIDERS ARE ALSO WELCOME


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 16 2008, 04:19 PM~11883624
> *KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS CAR, TRUCK, & BIKE SHOW
> SUNDAY OCT. 26 2008
> 12-4PM
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Down the street.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 16 2008, 10:43 PM~11888105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 14 2008, 07:29 AM~11856577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Foros? Who going to hoptober fest?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Oct 17 2008, 07:34 AM~11890339
> *Whats up Foros? Who going to hoptober fest?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats poppin foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2008, 11:10 AM~11891611
> *whats poppin foros
> *


Chillin In This Beautiful Weather...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 17 2008, 12:37 PM~11892576
> *Chillin In This Beautiful Weather...
> *


 :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it Do! uffin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Dropping by to say; hope all those who can vote will vote this election year..
See everyone at the Hoptoberfest...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

I JUST WANNA SAY WASSUP FOROS AND JOHN MCCAIN IS A FUKIN DUMBASS.


----------



## PIQUE86 (Oct 22, 2005)

was up Foritos


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 18 2008, 10:06 AM~11902528
> *I JUST WANNA SAY WASSUP FOROS AND JOHN MCCAIN IS A FUKIN DUMBASS.
> *


sup bro.. thats what i say..too bad i cant vote :biggrin: fuk it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 16 2008, 10:43 PM~11888105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahahaha FUKKK McCAIN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

imma try to make it to hoptober fest


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*pics from last show..i really couldnt take like i wanted to cuz my 2 year old was driving me fukin crazy* :biggrin:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Oct 18 2008, 06:00 PM~11904581
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats one clean ss :biggrin:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

SIMON THAT PAINT N INTERIOR STILL IN FAIR SHAPE BUT NEED 2 DO MY FLOORS N SOME OTHER LITTLE THINGS.


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

SIMON THAT PAINT N INTERIOR STILL IN FAIR SHAPE BUT NEED 2 DO MY FLOORS N SOME OTHER LITTLE THINGS.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

:angry: MAn I miss my lil bro's ride... Texas Massacre!!!!!!!








































Sorry guys I was just going through some pics  It's all good most of you know what Texas Massacre has cookin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 18 2008, 12:47 PM~11903217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just notice same day as Wego. Damn might not make it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 18 2008, 10:58 PM~11906586
> *:angry:  MAn I miss my lil bro's ride... Texas Massacre!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Some Of my Homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 18 2008, 04:35 PM~11904245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RIght Click Saved  
Sweet Pics Germain


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 19 2008, 08:31 PM~11912887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REAL NICE!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 19 2008, 09:31 PM~11912887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  Whos Doing Your Paint???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Tony..............A.K.A "BigStew" Checking in saying what up potnas !!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Oct 20 2008, 09:45 AM~11916356
> *Tony..............A.K.A "BigStew" Checking in saying what up potnas !!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 17 2008, 12:36 AM~11889313
> *:uh:
> *




LOL............


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 20 2008, 04:48 AM~11915837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 20 2008, 06:34 AM~11915787
> *:cheesy:    Whos Doing Your Paint???
> *


Jaime aka Kandy Bear at Hard Kandy.. Believe me these pictures do this paint job no justice, the gold dimond pearl has a chingas gold flake in it, can't really see it in these pic's. You'll see it when I roll this bitch out in the next few weeks.. I'll be scrap'n up the street of Funky town soon enough homie..  :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 20 2008, 04:30 PM~11920271
> *Jaime aka Kandy Bear at Hard Kandy.. Believe me these pictures do this paint job no justice, the gold dimond pearl has a chingas gold flake in it, can't really see it in these pic's. You'll see it when I roll this bitch out in the next few weeks.. I'll be scrap'n up the street of Funky town soon enough homie..   :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 20 2008, 04:30 PM~11920271
> *Jaime aka Kandy Bear at Hard Kandy.. Believe me these pictures do this paint job no justice, the gold dimond pearl has a chingas gold flake in it, can't really see it in these pic's. You'll see it when I roll this bitch out in the next few weeks.. I'll be scrap'n up the street of Funky town soon enough homie..   :0
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Oct 20 2008, 09:45 AM~11916356
> *Tony..............A.K.A "BigStew" Checking in saying what up potnas !!!
> *


whats up mr big stew long time no see...hope youre doing good


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 20 2008, 04:30 PM~11920271
> *Jaime aka Kandy Bear at Hard Kandy.. Believe me these pictures do this paint job no justice, the gold dimond pearl has a chingas gold flake in it, can't really see it in these pic's. You'll see it when I roll this bitch out in the next few weeks.. I'll be scrap'n up the street of Funky town soon enough homie..   :0
> *


let me know when so i can get that on tape  your car is coming along real nice


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 20 2008, 10:18 PM~11925436
> *let me know when so i can get that on tape  your car is coming along real nice
> *


Just want to say how come no body is willing to represent Ft. Worth. I do see a lot of cars crussing and going to the carwash (Saturdays). But when it comes to car shows not a lot of people from Fort Worth shows up. I know a lot of us aint ready to take our own cars but at least come out and support.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Oct 21 2008, 08:09 AM~11927280
> *Just want to say how come no body is willing to represent Ft. Worth. I do see a lot of cars crussing and going to the carwash (Saturdays). But when it comes to car shows not a lot of people from Fort Worth shows up. I know a lot of us aint ready to take  our own cars but at least come out and support.
> *


Im There Most of The Time.. :biggrin: .


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2008, 08:12 AM~11927289
> *Im There Most of The Time..  :biggrin: .
> *


stop w/ the lies.........lol .....j/k :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2008, 07:12 AM~11927289
> *Im There Most of The Time..  :biggrin: .
> *


I think we need to start to get together and show up to the car shows representing Ft. Worth. We were thinking ride to the shows together, to us it dont matter who's in front of the line or way at the back. I know alot of other car clubs are way ahead of us. But it shouldnt matter we should be proud of what we got.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2008, 08:12 AM~11927289
> *Im There Most of The Time..  :biggrin: .
> *


Here Some Pics, Have More Just Dont Have Them On My Work Computer.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Oct 21 2008, 08:24 AM~11927331
> *I think we need to start to get together and show up to the car shows representing Ft. Worth. We were thinking ride to the shows together, to us it dont matter who's in front of the line or way at the back. I know alot of other car clubs are way ahead of us. But it shouldnt matter we should be proud of what we got.
> *


Yeah I Do Think We Need To Rep.. Fort Worth... Anyone Going To Odessa Show?? Leaving On Friday Anyone Need A Ride.?? Lets Roll I Got Room..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Im not from Ft. Worth, but live in Arlington. But whenever ya'll wanna roll to a show in Dallas, hit me up I'll roll. We can all roll together. Half my club either lives in Arlington or G.P.

LOCO 61, a couple of us rolling to Odessa! Wassup? We can all caravan!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Lexi showed up with her parents at the Hoptoberfest. She is still weak and get nauscious very easily, so they didnt stay long. But before she left she HAD to ride the TRAIN!! :biggrin: Here are a couple pics of her on the train and with me and some of our members. 

Thanks again to the C.T.L.C. for a $200 donation and Synbad for the raffle items. We sold 188 tickets at $1 a piece. Thanks to everyone that bought a ticket and that continue to pray for lil Lexi :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2008, 08:41 AM~11927392
> *Yeah I Do Think We Need To Rep.. Fort Worth... Anyone Going To Odessa Show?? Leaving On Friday  Anyone Need A Ride.?? Lets Roll I Got Room..
> *


*SHOT GUN !!!!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2008, 06:41 AM~11927392
> *Yeah I Do Think We Need To Rep.. Fort Worth... Anyone Going To Odessa Show?? Leaving On Friday  Anyone Need A Ride.?? Lets Roll I Got Room..
> *


*Sorry Homie I called it first SHOTGUN !!!!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 20 2008, 02:30 PM~11920271
> *Jaime aka Kandy Bear at Hard Kandy.. Believe me these pictures do this paint job no justice, the gold dimond pearl has a chingas gold flake in it, can't really see it in these pic's. You'll see it when I roll this bitch out in the next few weeks.. I'll be scrap'n up the street of Funky town soon enough homie..   :0
> *


 *Man Homie it about TIME*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Oct 21 2008, 09:11 AM~11927530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 21 2008, 10:47 AM~11928185
> *:420:
> *


X2:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 21 2008, 10:47 AM~11928185
> *:420:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2008, 10:15 AM~11927925
> *
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 21 2008, 02:58 PM~11930669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Smokin A Big One :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 21 2008, 02:58 PM~11930669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2008, 03:15 PM~11930836
> *Smokin A Big One  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey my homie just opened a Sports Bar.. Mesquite Grill & Sports Bar: 4628 Maple Ave.. There is also a Taquería inside.. Happy hour prices all nite for ULA members.. Sun come watch the Cowboys on 4 large screen TV's. And he's playing ol'skool Tejano music every weekend..
So come join me for his first Halloween party on Sat 11/1...Door prize best costume.. There is also a large parking lot across the street that he said we may use as a chill spot.. If you have any questions give me a call 469-735-0502...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What up. T.A will be in Odessa NM and TX


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

THE BEST SONG EVER


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Oct 21 2008, 08:09 AM~11927280
> *Just want to say how come no body is willing to represent Ft. Worth. I do see a lot of cars crussing and going to the carwash (Saturdays). But when it comes to car shows not a lot of people from Fort Worth shows up. I know a lot of us aint ready to take  our own cars but at least come out and support.
> *


i was there and el pintor too


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Check out what I saw on West Berry Saturday.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2008, 07:41 AM~11927392
> *Yeah I Do Think We Need To Rep.. Fort Worth... Anyone Going To Odessa Show?? Leaving On Friday  Anyone Need A Ride.?? Lets Roll I Got Room..
> *


I got a car hauler who will take cars to Odessa for $300 round trip, he bonded & lic'd.. Hit me up if interested, I got my panel truck already lined up with him..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 21 2008, 08:01 AM~11927480
> *Im not from Ft. Worth, but live in Arlington. But whenever ya'll wanna roll to a show in Dallas, hit me up I'll roll. We can all roll together. Half my club either lives in Arlington or G.P.
> 
> LOCO 61, a couple of us rolling to Odessa!  Wassup? We can all caravan!
> *


Same here, I live in Arlington; when I used to roll with the guys from 817 Customs we used to roll out to shows in Dallas..


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Oct 21 2008, 06:09 AM~11927280
> *Just want to say how come no body is willing to represent Ft. Worth. I do see a lot of cars crussing and going to the carwash (Saturdays). But when it comes to car shows not a lot of people from Fort Worth shows up. I know a lot of us aint ready to take  our own cars but at least come out and support.
> *


I think there is a lot of people representing Fort Worth when I first got on here there was no one from Fort Worth on lay it low and now shit we got our own topic. What shows are you talking about there is not a lot of shows anymore. I know guys like Loco 61 and Aurelio have been hitting picnics and shows hard. It is funny you say Fort Worth is not representing because I was at the super show and I saw a lot of people from Fort Worth and a car in the show. I know a few Fort Worth cars will be Odessa. I was upset that I did not get to go to Shorty's show but it was on the same day as the super show I was in Vegas!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Here is a Fort Worth car in Vegas


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Me and J-Ray representing with Mr.Cartoon


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Mr.Cartoon signing my shoe. I could do this all night but I won't don't say Fort Worth is not willing to represent some of us have been doing some are just starting to do but we are representing.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*THIS SHIT TRIPPED ME OUT*








and the video of course


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Oct 21 2008, 08:09 AM~11927280
> *Just want to say how come no body is willing to represent Ft. Worth. I do see a lot of cars crussing and going to the carwash (Saturdays). But when it comes to car shows not a lot of people from Fort Worth shows up. I know a lot of us aint ready to take  our own cars but at least come out and support.
> *


We try, I have seen a few pips from here at the shows.... I'm looking forward to next year, I know there will be alot of new car comming out of Fort Worth. I think we will have better turn outs at the shows. Thanx for putting on a good hop on Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Just a random pic :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 22 2008, 12:56 AM~11936875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: If I had it, I would roll it like that :biggrin: Sup Danny?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 22 2008, 12:56 AM~11936875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Danny Now Dats Sweeeeeeeeeet.... :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP LOCO!?!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

> Mr.Cartoon signing my shoe. I could do this all night but I won't don't say Fort Worth is not willing to represent some of us have been doing some are just starting to do but we are representing.
> x146358468432187416843658438736584


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Oct 21 2008, 10:56 PM~11936875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




uffin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2008)

Me and Texas Massacre "representing" TX.... a few hours after The Las Vegas Super Show


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 22 2008, 09:20 AM~11938175
> *SUP LOCO!?!
> *


SUP OSO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Pimp??? :0


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2008, 08:01 AM~11938433
> *Sup Pimp??? :0
> *



WAZ UP MY NIZZY !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 21 2008, 09:11 AM~11927530
> *Sorry Homie I called it first SHOTGUN !!!!!![/i]*
> [/b]


Its A Big Seat In That Big Truck....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 22 2008, 10:02 AM~11938438
> *WAZ UP MY NIZZY !
> *


Wut It Do.??


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2008, 08:03 AM~11938449
> *Its A Big Seat In That Big Truck....
> *



* Make them split the Gas and you get there for free homeboy !

HOE-dessa homie !*


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2008, 08:11 AM~11938508
> *Wut It Do.??
> *



planing the next step for the pimp-mobile


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 22 2008, 10:12 AM~11938515
> * Make them split the Gas and you get there for free homeboy !
> 
> HOE-dessa  homie !
> *


 :0 LOL

U Been Pimpin In Dat Pimpalac ?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2008, 08:14 AM~11938543
> *:0  LOL
> 
> U Been Pimpin In Dat Pimpalac ?
> *



going to clean it up for Odessa then mabe add a automatic pimp-slaper


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 22 2008, 10:25 AM~11938652
> *going to clean it up for Odessa then mabe add a automatic pimp-slaper*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

*YOU KNOW HOW I ROLL..........*


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Oct 22 2008, 08:56 AM~11938068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Loco61 & TOPDOG'64


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

glad u here so many going to odessa


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2008, 02:36 PM~11940977
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Oct 22 2008, 11:01 AM~11939009
> *YOU KNOW HOW I ROLL..........
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> Mr.Cartoon signing my shoe. I could do this all night but I won't don't say Fort Worth is not willing to represent some of us have been doing some are just starting to do but we are representing.
> 
> 
> Whats up Chris...glad you post some pics, but not trying to diss your shoe homie but I think many homies here wanna see pics of the 63 instead! :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> > Mr.Cartoon signing my shoe. I could do this all night but I won't don't say Fort Worth is not willing to represent some of us have been doing some are just starting to do but we are representing.
> > Whats up Chris...glad you post some pics, but not trying to diss your shoe homie but I think many homies here wanna see pics of the 63 instead! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> HOW ABOUT THAT 64'


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

It's waiting on aproval of funds! In other words this mexican is broke! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> > Mr.Cartoon signing my shoe. I could do this all night but I won't don't say Fort Worth is not willing to represent some of us have been doing some are just starting to do but we are representing.
> > Whats up Chris...glad you post some pics, but not trying to diss your shoe homie but I think many homies here wanna see pics of the 63 instead! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> The ones that I want to see it have seen it. The rest will see it when the time is right.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 22 2008, 05:59 PM~11943079
> *The ones that I want to see it have seen it. The rest will see it when the time is right.
> *



:0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Loco are you going to the swap meet this weekend?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 22 2008, 05:59 PM~11943079
> *The ones that I want to see it have seen it. The rest will see it when the time is right.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 22 2008, 06:55 PM~11943762
> *Loco are you going to the swap meet this weekend?
> *


Yeah Im Post Up There ON Saturday.. Let Me Know If U Have Anything U Want Me To Take....Thinking Of Grilling OUt.. N Just Kickin It... Anyone Else Have Some Stuff Laying Around N Want To Sell It Let Me Kno...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2008, 04:58 PM~11943795
> *Yeah Im Post Up There ON Saturday.. Let Me Know If U Have Anything U Want Me To Take....Thinking Of Grilling OUt.. N Just Kickin It... Anyone Else Have Some Stuff Laying Around N Want To Sell It Let Me Kno...
> *


did you say grilling :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2008, 06:58 PM~11943795
> *Yeah Im Post Up There ON Saturday.. Let Me Know If U Have Anything U Want Me To Take....Thinking Of Grilling OUt.. N Just Kickin It... Anyone Else Have Some Stuff Laying Around N Want To Sell It Let Me Kno...
> *


Where is this swap meet at?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 22 2008, 07:45 PM~11944309
> *Where is this swap meet at?
> *


X2


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Near downtown at the fort worth's cats field.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 22 2008, 08:07 PM~11944545
> *Near downtown at the fort worth's cats field.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Wassup Carlos??? Where did you disapear to sunday?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup gente :wave: :wave: :wave: Looks like i got an airbag to change out thursday. My front left blew out on my way home 2nite. :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 22 2008, 08:30 PM~11944883
> *Sup gente :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  Looks like i got an airbag to change out thursday. My front left blew out on my way home 2nite.  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Thats why you have went with dros :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Oct 22 2008, 08:07 PM~11944545-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 22 2008, 07:30 PM~11944883
> *Sup gente :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  Looks like i got an airbag to change out thursday. My front left blew out on my way home 2nite.  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


If you need a new bag hit me up..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 22 2008, 12:56 AM~11936875
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THAT MUTHA FUKA LOOKS GANSTA AS HELL!!!!!!!!SMOKIN A BIG FAT BLUNT TO THAT PIC      J/K I DONT SMOK


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

will be in odessa reppin fort worth texas champs 2008


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

texas champs 2004


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

coming soon for da 2009 :0


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

da return of scareface in 2009


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 22 2008, 08:11 PM~11944610
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Wassup Carlos??? Where did you disapear to sunday?
> *



Well we went to the store to get a refill, but went to a party in fort worth. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I See Ya radicalkingz Doing It Big ..  Hell F*%ken Yeah... :biggrin: Fort Worth Texas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 22 2008, 09:01 PM~11947079
> *texas champs 2004
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

fEW SHOTS i TOOK OF DOWNTOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Looks Dam good Danny !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn Thos Downtown FW Pics Look Bad Ass :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Oct 23 2008, 08:40 AM~11949588
> *Looks Dam good Danny !
> *


WAZ Up Big Stew????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.star-telegram.com/448/story/988305.html
hno:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

what up sal :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 23 2008, 10:42 AM~11950460
> *what up sal :wave:
> *


Its Just Me Alex N David :0


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 23 2008, 09:47 AM~11950489
> *Its Just  Me Alex N David  :0
> *


what up to yall too hows it going :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Oct 23 2008, 08:40 AM~11949588
> *Looks Dam good Danny !
> *


Thanx Bigstew... How Was New York. :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 22 2008, 11:10 PM~11947164
> *coming soon for da 2009 :0
> *


Cool can't wait to see it next year. looks like you are getting a pretty high lift on the back..... :scrutinize: Are u going for the KING OF STREET tittle next year? :scrutinize: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 23 2008, 10:49 AM~11950499
> *what up to yall too hows it going :biggrin:
> *


Chillin Chillin..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Oct 23 2008, 10:50 AM~11950512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Look High... Next King Of The Street...? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Danny??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn 61's are like the new parashute pants


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 23 2008, 11:14 AM~11950699
> *Sup Danny??
> *


Not much... I have a cold that I don't want , sucks.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 23 2008, 11:14 AM~11950693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE+Oct 23 2008, 11:48 AM~11950986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

what up rollin rich


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 23 2008, 10:35 AM~11950413
> *http://www.star-telegram.com/448/story/988305.html
> hno:
> *


lmao fukin around with drugs will get Cha..over there that is..


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

GAS
In Harlingen, in the Rio Grande Valley area, a gallon of unleaded gas is selling for $1.98 today at Stripes convenience store, sparking a price war with a nearby H-E-B station that was selling for $1.99.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 23 2008, 01:16 PM~11951994
> *GAS
> In Harlingen, in the Rio Grande Valley area, a gallon of unleaded gas is selling for $1.98 today at Stripes convenience store, sparking a price war with a nearby H-E-B station that was selling for $1.99.
> *


  I Just Feel Like Driving Way Down There Just To Get Some Cheap Gas.. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup bubbas 76 ghouse


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh snappp


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 03:30 PM~11953456
> *oh snappp
> *


 :0


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup Loco61!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://autos.msn.com/everyday/GasStations....p=55448&m=1&l=1 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 23 2008, 04:05 PM~11953858
> *Sup Loco61!
> *


U Work Today?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 23 2008, 04:19 PM~11954023
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do David!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 23 2008, 04:32 PM~11954150
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 23 2008, 04:32 PM~11954150
> *:wave:
> *



Im at work right now! :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 23 2008, 04:33 PM~11954159
> *What it do David!
> *


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 22 2008, 08:52 PM~11946960
> *will be in odessa reppin fort worth texas champs 2008
> 
> 
> *


Hey are going to hit yr own switch or homeboy from cali going to have to do it!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 23 2008, 04:18 PM~11954012
> *http://autos.msn.com/everyday/GasStations....p=55448&m=1&l=1 :0
> *


Dats Not Right Couple Of Days Old :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 23 2008, 04:36 PM~11954177
> *Hey are going to hit yr own switch or homeboy from cali going to have to do it!!
> *


He's Hittin His Own Switch... He Ant Got Nothing To Prove :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 23 2008, 04:33 PM~11954161
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

When has he ever hit his own switch? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 23 2008, 04:45 PM~11954253
> *When has he ever hit his own switch? :biggrin:
> *


The Other Time :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Check this out... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 23 2008, 02:54 PM~11954344
> *The Other Time :0
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 23 2008, 04:55 PM~11954358
> *Check this out...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


WTF :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 23 2008, 04:56 PM~11954369
> *:dunno:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey B when did you ever it your own switch?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 23 2008, 04:59 PM~11954403
> *Hey B when did you ever it your own switch?
> *


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 23 2008, 03:36 PM~11954177
> *Hey are going to hit yr own switch or homeboy from cali going to have to do it!!
> *


who ever hits da switch we know it wont be you :0 lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 23 2008, 05:03 PM~11954440
> *who ever hits da switch we know it wont be you  :0 lol
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 23 2008, 03:03 PM~11954440
> *who ever hits da switch we know it wont be you  :0 lol
> *


We also know it wont be you! :0


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 23 2008, 03:03 PM~11954440
> *who ever hits da switch we know it wont be you  :0 lol
> *


Why you running homie!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

You got my money!!!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 23 2008, 04:05 PM~11954456
> *Why you running homie!
> *


not running just watching you cry bro :0


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

no one crying homie just stating the facts!


----------



## 83SCutDog (Oct 4, 2005)

Good luck with Ft. Worth people trying to get their cruise back on! :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

you know where im at


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supercutdog_@Oct 23 2008, 05:21 PM~11954617
> *Good luck with Ft. Worth people trying to get their cruise back on! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Box bout it.lol


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2008, 07:54 PM~11956065
> *Box bout it.lol
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: Sup Juan?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 23 2008, 09:13 AM~11951271
> *what up rollin rich
> *


WHATS GOING DOWN B? MAN Y ALL THE HAITING BETWEEN U AND SUPER CUTDOG, IF U DONT MIND ME ASKING. I THOUGHT HE WAS FROM THE FUNK?
supercutdog 

SuperCutDog

Posts: 402
Joined: Oct 2005
From: Dallas<<<< :dunno: 

:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 23 2008, 07:47 AM~11950021
> *Damn Thos Downtown FW Pics Look Bad Ass :0
> *


  thankx


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 23 2008, 08:05 PM~11956153
> *:0  :0  :biggrin: Sup Juan?
> *


What up Oso


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:420:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 24 2008, 09:18 AM~11960596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

No U Didnt:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 







:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 24 2008, 09:24 AM~11960641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 24 2008, 09:22 AM~11960629
> *No U Didnt:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 24 2008, 09:26 AM~11960663
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 24 2008, 09:27 AM~11960668
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...




Teal62 ? ? ? ?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 24 2008, 09:27 AM~11960668
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: WTF !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 24 2008, 09:28 AM~11960679
> *Teal62  ? ? ? ?
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 24 2008, 09:28 AM~11960678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 24 2008, 09:30 AM~11960691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: hno: :buttkick: 















:biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 24 2008, 09:31 AM~11960703
> *:roflmao:  hno:  :buttkick:
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 24 2008, 09:30 AM~11960694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 24 2008, 09:34 AM~11960719
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 24 2008, 09:35 AM~11960727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 24 2008, 09:58 AM~11960938
> *[
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: OH SHIT DAMMMMMM


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

WUT THE F*&K.. Found Dis :0 

http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view...&sigh=119bomjdu


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 24 2008, 10:08 AM~11961013
> *:0  :biggrin:  OH SHIT  DAMMMMMM
> *



* TECHMaster P.E.B* ..... For the vatos that remember the BASS DAY'S


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 24 2008, 10:14 AM~11961074
> *WUT THE F*&K.. Found Dis :0
> 
> http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view...&sigh=119bomjdu
> ...



:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 24 2008, 10:14 AM~11961074
> *WUT THE F*&K.. Found Dis :0
> 
> http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view...&sigh=119bomjdu
> ...


LOOK LIKE SOME BOO BOOS ON THAT CAR


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 24 2008, 10:24 AM~11961158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 24 2008, 11:07 AM~11961561
> *:uh:
> *


2 LIVE CREW......FOOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 live crew bahahahahaha


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> WUT THE F*&K.. Found Dis :0
> 
> http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view...&sigh=119bomjdu
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > WUT THE F*&K.. Found Dis :0
> >
> > http://images.search.yahoo.com/images/view...&sigh=119bomjdu
> >
> ...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 24 2008, 10:17 AM~11961108
> *LOOK LIKE  SOME BOO BOOS ON THAT CAR
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*Going on my Wammy Tank..* :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 24 2008, 01:45 PM~11963222
> *Going on my Wammy Tank.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 24 2008, 12:45 PM~11963222
> *Going on my Wammy Tank.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, sixty7imp, theoso8, Artistics.TX


What up homies WHAT IT DO!

PASSED BY THE SWAP MEET A MINUTE AGO LOOKS LIKE A GOOD ONE. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 24 2008, 01:47 PM~11963236
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, sixty7imp, theoso8, Artistics.TX
> What up homies WHAT IT DO!
> ...


 :biggrin: I'll Be Down There Tomorrow.... U Taking The 64?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 24 2008, 01:46 PM~11963228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank's ....... price was good too ! $40 shiped


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 24 2008, 12:47 PM~11963236
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, sixty7imp, theoso8, Artistics.TX
> What up homies WHAT IT DO!
> ...


WHERE AT?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 24 2008, 02:03 PM~11963345
> *WHERE AT?
> *


LaGrave Field North Side Of Fort Worth


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 24 2008, 01:51 PM~11963258
> *:biggrin:  I'll Be Down There Tomorrow....  U Taking The 64?
> *


Are u gonna go pick it up in da morning?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 24 2008, 02:07 PM~11963372
> *Are u gonna go pick it up in da morning?
> *


x2 me too


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 24 2008, 02:28 PM~11963498
> *x2 me too
> 
> 
> ...


U Going Out There With Us To David..??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 25 2008, 08:19 AM~11969505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 23 2008, 04:55 PM~11954358
> *Check this out...  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao hahaha stupid bitches :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

had a good time today. I wanna thank ricky and the K of C 4 putting on a great show.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 26 2008, 08:15 PM~11978730
> *had a good time today. I wanna thank ricky and the K of C 4 putting on a great show.
> *


PICS!?!?!? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

no sorry. Good turn out though


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i got pics will try and post in a lil bit :cheesy:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 26 2008, 06:34 PM~11979537
> *i got pics will try and post in a lil bit :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 26 2008, 05:15 PM~11978730
> *had a good time today. I wanna thank ricky and thte K of C 4 putting on a great show.
> *


 :thumbsup: appreciate you and yo peeps (T. A.) for coming out and supporting THE CHILDREN'S FUNDS


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

*I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT TO THE SHOW*
*A BIG THANK YOU TO THE FOLLOWING CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP TODAY:THEE ARTISTICS,MAJESTICS DFW,IMPALAS SOUTHSIDE, FORT WORTH SCIKOTICS, AND MY LITTLE BOY RICKY JR. REPPIN THAT ROLLERZ ONLY. DONT WORRY I DIDNT FORGET THE SOLO RIDERS ALEX (LOCO 61), GEORGE, PETE, MARTIN AND HIS HOMIES. THANKS AGAIN. IF I FORGIT ANY ONE ELSE IM SORRY.*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Germaine I didnt see u bro? Rick there was a pretty big turn out. Maybe a annual thing?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 26 2008, 11:07 PM~11980522
> *Germaine I didnt see u bro? Rick there was a pretty big turn out. Maybe a annual thing?
> *


i was there but had to leave early..  :rant: :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 26 2008, 09:56 PM~11979825
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT TO THE SHOW</span>
> A BIG THANK YOU TO THE FOLLOWING CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP TODAY:THEE ARTISTICS,MAJESTICS DFW,IMPALAS SOUTHSIDE, FORT WORTH SCIKOTICS, AND MY LITTLE BOY RICKY JR. REPPIN THAT ROLLERZ ONLY. DONT WORRY I DIDNT FORGET THE SOLO RIDERS <span style=\'color:red\'>ALEX (LOCO 61), GEORGE, PETE, MARTIN AND HIS HOMIES. THANKS AGAIN. IF I FORGIT ANY ONE ELSE IM SORRY.
> *


*
No problem Brotha...  HAd A Good Time...*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 26 2008, 08:15 PM~11978730
> *had a good time today. I wanna thank ricky and the K of C 4 putting on a great show.
> *



X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 26 2008, 09:56 PM~11979825
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT TO THE SHOW
> A BIG THANK YOU TO THE FOLLOWING CLUBS THAT SHOWED UP TODAY:THEE ARTISTICS,MAJESTICS DFW,IMPALAS SOUTHSIDE, FORT WORTH SCIKOTICS, AND MY LITTLE BOY RICKY JR. REPPIN THAT ROLLERZ ONLY. DONT WORRY I DIDNT FORGET THE SOLO RIDERS ALEX (LOCO 61), GEORGE, PETE, MARTIN AND HIS HOMIES. THANKS AGAIN. IF I FORGIT ANY ONE ELSE IM SORRY.
> *


*
Great show Ricky!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

What there was another show yesterday too? I though everyone was going to the Torres Empire show in Dallas yesterday


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 26 2008, 08:07 PM~11980522
> *Germaine I didnt see u bro? Rick there was a pretty big turn out. Maybe a annual thing?
> *


I WILL SEE IF WE CAN DO IT ANNUALY. THEY USED TO HAVE IT EVERY YEAR BUT THERE TURN OUT WAS NEVER AS BIG AS THE ONE YESTERDAY.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

U can count on Thee Artistics being there every year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2008, 03:20 PM~11985381
> *U can count on Thee Artistics being there every year. :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 25 2008, 07:19 AM~11969505
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FOR U2 ENVY representing FUNKY TOWN to the fullest. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HByk3uGAvpc


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Oct 27 2008, 07:14 PM~11988431
> *FOR U2 ENVY representing FUNKY TOWN to the fullest. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HByk3uGAvpc
> *


FOR U2 ENVY brought the KING OF THE STREETS placa back to FUNKY TOWN.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin: to the mutha fukin top


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65+Oct 27 2008, 08:14 PM~11988431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Hear You Brotha... good Job Homie Much Props...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 27 2008, 12:36 AM~11981207
> *
> *


Sup Skim Get Back To Work :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 28 2008, 09:25 AM~11993084
> *:420:
> *


X2 :420: :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whut up foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do Funky Town!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 28 2008, 05:25 PM~11997516
> *What it do Funky Town!
> *


WORKS OVER!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 28 2008, 08:14 PM~11999180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 28 2008, 05:14 PM~11999180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 28 2008, 08:27 PM~11999332
> *right click save
> *


Whats Going On This Weekend?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 28 2008, 08:14 PM~11999180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 07:13 AM~12003245
> *Whats Going On This Weekend?
> *



:dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 29 2008, 08:55 AM~12003761
> *:dunno:
> *


Wut It Do.??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 07:13 AM~12003245
> *Whats Going On This Weekend?
> *


Gonna scare kids! :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 29 2008, 10:03 AM~12004219
> *Gonna scare kids!  :yes:
> *


Found This I Need To Put One Of These On My Door...LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 10:07 AM~12004250
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 29 2008, 10:38 AM~12004475
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Wuts going On Oso?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 11:37 AM~12005111
> *Wuts going On Oso?
> *


Chillin homie! Sup with you? What you getting into this weekend??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 29 2008, 11:39 AM~12005132
> *Chillin homie! Sup with you? What you getting into this weekend??
> *


Chillin... On Saturday Going To Help Out Skim On His Ride Anyone Is Welcome To Come Help .. Just Let Me Kno..... WHOS GOING TO ODESSA NEXT MONTH?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 11:43 AM~12005164
> *Chillin... On Saturday Going To Help Out Skim On His Ride Anyone Is Welcome To Come Help .. Just Let Me Kno..... WHOS GOING TO ODESSA NEXT MONTH?
> *


Yea, we going to Odessa!! My Monte is getting paint right now...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 29 2008, 11:54 AM~12005264
> *Yea, we going to Odessa!! My Monte is getting paint right now...
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Whats Skim doing to his ride? I don't know if I could be of any help... Maybe I could bring the beer :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 29 2008, 12:08 PM~12005388
> *Whats Skim doing to his ride? I don't know if I could be of any help... Maybe I could bring the beer :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dat Would Be Cool... We're Move The Frame N The Body... Let Me Kno Homie I COuld Pick U Or Anyone Else That May Want To Go....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn alex inviting every one to skims house ahahahaha


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup ft. worth homies whats the deal.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2008, 02:01 PM~12006402
> *damn alex inviting every one to skims house ahahahaha
> *


We're Going To Have A Party


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 29 2008, 02:03 PM~12006418
> *wassup ft. worth homies whats the deal.
> *


Wuts Up VENOM65???? We're Just Here Chillin like Always


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 04:13 AM~12003245
> *Whats Going On This Weekend?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 02:22 PM~12006586
> *We're Going To Have A Party
> *


im gonna party all next week cause im on vacation :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Oct 29 2008, 03:07 PM~12006999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Party Time


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Oct 29 2008, 03:14 PM~12007076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 29 2008, 03:07 PM~12006999
> *:dunno:
> *


PARTY @ YOUR CRIB.....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 29 2008, 03:10 PM~12007036
> *im gonna party all next week cause im on vacation :biggrin:
> *


PARTY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 29 2008, 03:26 PM~12007204
> *PARTY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 03:26 PM~12007206
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 29 2008, 03:29 PM~12007231
> *View My Video
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 29 2008, 03:26 PM~12007204
> *PARTY
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 03:33 PM~12007275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 29 2008, 03:40 PM~12007332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 03:41 PM~12007340
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DO THA VAN DAM....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: hno: hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I have the inside air conditioning ducts & vents for a 65 Impala. Also the rear seat speaker cover & compressor. $25 takes it all... 
Call me if intertested.. 469-735-0502


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 04:21 PM~12007665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 29 2008, 03:40 PM~12007332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 29 2008, 12:24 PM~12007184
> *PARTY @ YOUR CRIB.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 29 2008, 12:26 PM~12007204
> *PARTY
> 
> 
> ...


THATS MY KIND OF PARTY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, Loco 61

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 29 2008, 09:31 PM~12010404
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, Loco 61
> 
> ...


sup bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 04:21 PM~12007665
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wake Uo


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 04:21 PM~12007665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that the girl that waz walking around tha swap meet....... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 30 2008, 08:26 AM~12013582
> *is that the girl that waz walking around tha swap meet....... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

crazy


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Que onda Loco!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

gas is 1.90 in burleson


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 30 2008, 02:15 PM~12016296
> *gas is 1.90 in burleson
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 30 2008, 02:15 PM~12016296
> *gas is 1.90 in burleson
> *


I Put Gas In My Truck The Other Day... Was Less Then 50 bucks.... WoW
I Like This.... i Was Paying 86 Bucks... N Getting Lower :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

now i can cruise all day long :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*OWWWWWWWWWWWWWCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH* :uh:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 30 2008, 04:01 PM~12018290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2008, 02:21 PM~12007665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 30 2008, 05:55 PM~12018245
> *now i can cruise all day long :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 30 2008, 06:01 PM~12018290
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that shit real? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FOROS!?!?! HAPPY HALLOWEEN! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 31 2008, 08:36 AM~12023588
> *GOOD MORNING FOROS!?!?! HAPPY HALLOWEEN! :biggrin:
> *


Wuz Up Oso Y Blanco..... Ready For Trick or Treat....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 31 2008, 08:36 AM~12023588
> *GOOD MORNING FOROS!?!?! HAPPY HALLOWEEN! :biggrin:
> *


X2 hno:


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

happy halloween


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 31 2008, 09:23 AM~12023858
> *happy halloween
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Fellas :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 10:14 AM~12024228
> *Sup Fellas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 08:23 AM~12024292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 10:14 AM~12024228
> *Sup Fellas :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To all, Nick has extended the cut off date for the Odessa Super Show.. So if your planning on going send your forms in ASAP...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 31 2008, 10:57 AM~12024537
> *To all, Nick has extended the cut off date for the Odessa Super Show.. So if your planning on going send your forms in ASAP...
> *


All ready Sent Mine :biggrin: Who Else Needs A Ride...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 30 2008, 11:13 PM~12021753
> *Is that shit real?  :0
> *


hell yeah want some more?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 31 2008, 11:18 AM~12024736
> *hell yeah want some more?
> *


Lets See Wut U Got


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 31 2008, 12:40 PM~12025428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 12:29 PM~12025344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 31 2008, 01:12 PM~12025677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao wtf


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

what it dew big david


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

www.ogrishforum.com for all your gore images/videos for free
www.dididave.com for all the movies,programs,games,music,dvd-r's, xvids,all that good shit :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Oct 31 2008, 01:14 PM~12025698
> *what it dew big david
> *


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 31 2008, 11:15 AM~12025706
> *
> 
> *


where you rolling the monte last weekend i seen the monte by the shop


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Oct 31 2008, 01:17 PM~12025724
> *where you rolling the monte last weekend i seen the monte by the shop
> *


JUST AROUND THA HOOD HAD TO PUT SOME THAT CHEAP GAS...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 31 2008, 11:18 AM~12025737
> *JUST AROUND THA HOOD HAD TO PUT SOME THAT CHEAP GAS...
> *


are you going to roll it on saturday to sonic


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Oct 31 2008, 01:20 PM~12025760
> *are you going to roll it on saturday  to sonic
> *


ITS NOT READY YET


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Damn whats up with all the gore pics! :barf: hno: hno: Almost lost my luch :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 31 2008, 01:33 PM~12025865
> *Damn whats up with all the gore pics!  :barf:  hno:  hno:  Almost lost my luch  :angry:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

does anybody know if low joes change theyr name ,i know they were tryin to sell it,or if anybody can give me directions or a phone # i have a homie that moved over there and needs some stuff for his bomb thanx.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Oct 31 2008, 01:50 PM~12025996
> *does anybody know if low joes change theyr name ,i know they were tryin to sell it,or if anybody can give me directions or a phone # i have a homie that moved over there and needs some stuff for his bomb thanx.
> *


NO LONGER THERE


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Oct 31 2008, 01:50 PM~12025996
> *does anybody know if low joes change theyr name ,i know they were tryin to sell it,or if anybody can give me directions or a phone # i have a homie that moved over there and needs some stuff for his bomb thanx.
> *


ART'S TIRE GOT THEIR NUMBER AFTER THEY CLOSED. (817) 834-1842 THEY CAN HELP. OR TRY A&M CUSTOMS


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 31 2008, 12:59 PM~12026080
> *ART'S TIRE GOT THEIR NUMBER AFTER THEY CLOSED. (817) 834-1842 THEY CAN HELP. OR TRY A&M CUSTOMS
> *


thanx :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 31 2008, 02:00 PM~12026093
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :angry: :angry: HEY HOMIE QUIT POSTING PICS OF MY WIFE!!! I GOT THIS SAME SHIT ON MY MYSPACE PAGE!!HA!HA! SEXY MUUUFUKKA!! :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Oct 31 2008, 01:14 PM~12025698
> *what it dew big david
> *


 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 02:38 PM~12026438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE MELONS :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Venom that wasnt even right!! :thumbsdown: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 31 2008, 02:51 PM~12026582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 31 2008, 12:54 PM~12026603
> *
> 
> 
> ...



is that big shawn. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 31 2008, 12:53 PM~12026594
> *Venom that wasnt even right!!  :thumbsdown:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



MY BAD, BUT U GOTTA ADMIT IT WAS FUNNY. I GOT MY GUYS WITH THAT BIG BITCH TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 31 2008, 03:00 PM~12026659
> *is that big shawn.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 01:02 PM~12026683
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 31 2008, 03:01 PM~12026674
> *MY BAD, BUT U GOTTA ADMIT IT WAS FUNNY. I GOT MY GUYS WITH THAT BIG BITCH TOO.  :biggrin:
> *


Not right but funny as hell. My eyes are burning is that normal??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Oct 31 2008, 03:00 PM~12026659
> *is that big shawn.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 03:06 PM~12026731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 03:08 PM~12026751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 03:08 PM~12026751
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 12:29 PM~12025344
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 31 2008, 03:07 PM~12026745
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 31 2008, 01:42 PM~12025941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 31 2008, 03:12 PM~12026788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 03:12 PM~12026789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 31 2008, 01:25 PM~12026937
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:  TRICK OR TREAT MUTHA FUCKA  Im :biggrin: ready to eat some candy


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 31 2008, 03:29 PM~12026982
> *  :biggrin:   TRICK OR TREAT MUTHA FUCKA  Im  :biggrin: ready to eat some candy
> *


........................................


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 31 2008, 03:32 PM~12027005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 31 2008, 03:33 PM~12027014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Kiss My Yellow


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol this shit is gettin outta hand :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 03:43 PM~12027111
> *Kiss My Yellow
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 31 2008, 03:44 PM~12027127
> *lol this shit is gettin outta hand :biggrin:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 03:45 PM~12027139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 31 2008, 03:44 PM~12027127
> *lol this shit is gettin outta hand :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 03:45 PM~12027139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fat ass fucked up the pic!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 03:46 PM~12027150
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 31 2008, 03:57 PM~12027252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Who Wants Something To Do Tomorrow?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ouch


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 03:59 PM~12027270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that fool needs to brush his teeth


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

TONIGHT WAS A CRAZY ASS NIGHT :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: THATS ALLI GOTTA SAY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 1 2008, 02:35 AM~12031490
> *TONIGHT WAS A CRAZY ASS NIGHT :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: THATS ALLI GOTTA SAY
> *


You Must Say More :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 1 2008, 02:35 AM~12031490
> *LASTNIGHT WAS A CRAZY ASS NIGHT :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: THATS ALLI GOTTA SAY
> *


X2 :biggrin: :420:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 1 2008, 02:35 AM~12031490
> *TONIGHT WAS A CRAZY ASS NIGHT :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: THATS ALLI GOTTA SAY
> *


X3 Pics or didnt happen :420:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 1 2008, 07:11 AM~12031961
> *X3 Pics or didnt happen  :420:
> *


x4


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2008, 01:52 PM~12027200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Rachel Ray


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 1 2008, 09:40 AM~12032036
> *Rachel Ray
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hope everyone who can vote, did vote in this coming election year... Who you vote for doesn't matter, only the the fact that you voiced your opinion matters. As my dear ol'Dad would always tell me, For God's sakes vote son, I fought in WWll for you to have the right to vote..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 1 2008, 09:19 AM~12031973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao not like that....theres alot of crazy bitches out there.. last night it was 2 girls with skirts showin ass and shyt..reminded me of main street..i guess they were drunk..got to seesome ass though    i coudltn take pics cuz my girl would of choked my ass lol :uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: i think im cruising to sonic tonight see whats going on...anyone else is gonna cruize tonight??or not really :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hope everyone who can vote, did vote in this coming election year... Who you vote for doesn't matter, only the the fact that you voiced your opinion matters. As my dear ol'Dad would always tell me, For God's sakes vote son, I fought in WWll for you to have the right to vote..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 1 2008, 11:37 AM~12032444
> *Hope everyone who can vote, did vote in this coming election year... Who you vote for doesn't matter, only the the fact that you voiced your opinion matters. As my dear ol'Dad would always tell me, For God's sakes vote son, I fought in WWll for you to have the right to vote..
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TONITE Come join me...]
Hey my homie just opened a Sports Bar.. Mesquite Grill & Sports Bar: 4628 Maple Ave.. There is also a Taquería inside.. Happy hour prices all nite for ULA members.. Sun come watch the Cowboys on 4 large screen TV's. And he's playing ol'skool Tejano music every weekend..
So come join me for his first Halloween party on Sat 11/1...Door prize best costume.. There is also a large parking lot across the street that he said we may use as a chill spot.. If you have any questions give me a call 469-735-0502...








[/url


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Foros.... Feeling good already!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 1 2008, 11:41 PM~12036484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0 :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:  :around: :barf: :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Heard some shit popped off at Sonic??? Any one have word?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: what happened....??

that is a bad ass pic danny :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dont know... just what heard


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2008, 10:09 AM~12039012
> *Heard some shit popped off at Sonic??? Any one have word?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 2 2008, 03:34 PM~12039712
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: what happened....??
> 
> that is a bad ass pic danny  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx... :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

ANYONE GOT ANY 13'S FOR SALE


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 2 2008, 07:59 PM~12041160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 32oz :worship:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 2 2008, 08:24 PM~12041334
> *:0 32oz :worship:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 1 2008, 09:41 PM~12036484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


just had a few of these this weeken for the 1st time pretty good beer :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 2 2008, 07:59 PM~12041160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I c you finished that one :420:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

tu sabes helps me relax :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 2 2008, 09:28 PM~12041979
> *just had a few of these this weeken for the 1st time pretty good beer :biggrin:
> *


That some smooth beer.. Que no. like them better than Corona :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

WORD....So what happened on Saturday?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 2 2008, 06:22 PM~12040870
> *:yes:
> *


Explain Ricky?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2008, 09:54 PM~12042188
> *Explain Ricky?
> *


x2 video??lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 2 2008, 09:45 PM~12042116
> *WORD....So what happened on Saturday?
> *


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 2 2008, 09:45 PM~12042116
> *WORD....So what happened on Saturday?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sup homies?? My birthday is friday and Im throwing a party at my house on saturday. Just wanted to invite you that know me. We'll have a keg (maybe 2) and be cooking :biggrin: PM me if you wanna stop by and Ill give you my address.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 3 2008, 11:31 AM~12045962
> *Sup homies?? My birthday is friday and Im throwing a party at my house on saturday. Just wanted to invite you that know me. We'll have a keg (maybe 2) and be cooking :biggrin: PM me if you wanna stop by and Ill give you my address.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ahahaha yo oso pm me ur addy bro.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2008, 12:10 PM~12046311
> *ahahaha yo oso pm me ur addy bro.
> *


Juan Ur Not Going.. Stop The Lies :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 3 2008, 12:29 PM~12046436
> *Juan Ur Not Going.. Stop The Lies :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Wassup Loco? You gonna show up?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 3 2008, 11:54 AM~12046164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: NO WASTING BEER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 3 2008, 11:54 AM~12046164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a violation!! :angry: :guns: :nono: :banghead: :yessad:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 3 2008, 12:45 PM~12046564
> *Thats a violation!!  :angry:  :guns:  :nono:  :banghead:  :yessad:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

There were 3 mexicans and they wanted to cross the border but the border patrol stopped them and told them if they wanted to pass the border they had to make a sentence using these three colors: Green, Pink, and Yellow in that order.



The border patrol asks the first mexican "Alright tell me your sentence.

"

The first mexican replies, "I dont know," so they ship him off back to Mexico.



The border patrol asks the second Mexican, "Alright tell me your sentence?"

The second Mexican says, "I cant it's too hard," so they send him back to Mexico. The border patrol looks at the third Mexican and asks, "Alright now tell my your sentence.

"

The third Mexican smiles at the border patrol and says, "The phone greens i pink it up and say yellow.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Nov 3 2008, 12:41 PM~12046530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Nov 3 2008, 01:51 PM~12047158
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 3 2008, 12:49 PM~12046601
> *There were 3 mexicans and they wanted to cross the border but the border patrol stopped them and told them if they wanted to pass the border they had to make a sentence using these three colors: Green, Pink, and Yellow in that order.
> The border patrol asks the first mexican "Alright tell me your sentence.
> 
> ...



:roflmao: I was thinking

_*" Yellow, PINK CHEESE GREEN GHOST "*_


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 3 2008, 02:14 PM~12047375
> *
> :roflmao:  I was thinking
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 3 2008, 11:31 AM~12045962
> *Sup homies?? My birthday is friday and Im throwing a party at my house on saturday. Just wanted to invite you that know me. We'll have a keg (maybe 2) and be cooking :biggrin: PM me if you wanna stop by and Ill give you my address.
> *


HAPPY B-DAY HOMIE!!! I'll call u later 2 get your address.... don't remember how to get there :420:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2008, 06:54 PM~12042188
> *Explain Ricky?
> *


ALL I KNOW IS THAT SOME YOUNGSTER WAS RUNNING HIS MOUTH AND SOMBODY WHOOPED HIM AND I GUESS HE CALLED HIS PARENTS AND THEY CALLED THE COPS. :0 DONT KNOW WHAT ELSE HAPPEND


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i saw the youngsters head. Ouch


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 3 2008, 04:13 PM~12048442
> *HAPPY B-DAY HOMIE!!! I'll call u later 2 get your address.... don't remember how to get there :420:
> *


Sup danny? Thanx 4 the b-day wishes, hope to see you on saturday! :thumbsup: 
Bring whoever you want. My Monte is getting shot, might be home by saturday, I miss my baby... :tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

what it do loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 4 2008, 08:48 AM~12055246
> *what it do loco
> *


Sup Blanco U Workin Today???


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

you guys going to a swap meet anytime soon ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Any Body Been To Jersys ??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2008, 09:05 AM~12055315
> *you guys going to a swap meet anytime soon ?
> *


Next One Is In Belton

November 12th & 14th Belton Swap Meet 
Swap Meet at the Expo Center Corner of Hwy 190 & Wheat Rd in Belton. E-MAIL [email protected] or call 254-939-8548 or 254-760-7431


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 08:08 AM~12055329
> *Next One Is In Belton
> 
> November 12th & 14th  Belton Swap Meet
> ...


you going?

I need to find some fender trim.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 08:06 AM~12055323
> *Any Body Been To Jersys ??
> 
> 
> ...


hey i see you in the back :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 4 2008, 09:10 AM~12055339
> *hey i see you in the back  :biggrin:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2008, 09:09 AM~12055335
> *you going?
> 
> I need to find some fender trim.
> *


Probably Not.... Luis But I Sure Will Keep My Eyes Open What Side Fender Trim Are U Looking For?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 08:12 AM~12055350
> *LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :420:
> *


man got to go to work i just got back from voting it was cool


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 08:13 AM~12055366
> *Probably Not.... Luis But I Sure Will Keep My Eyes Open  What Side Fender Trim Are U Looking For?
> *


all 4 corners :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 4 2008, 09:14 AM~12055369
> *man got to go to work i just got back from voting it was cool
> *


  Dont Work To Hard.... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 4 2008, 08:14 AM~12055369
> *man got to go to work i just got back from voting it was cool
> *


we'll keep the thread alive. I'm home sick...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2008, 08:16 AM~12055390
> *we'll keep the thread alive. I'm home sick...
> *


 cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2008, 09:16 AM~12055390
> *we'll keep the thread alive. I'm home sick...
> *



***** stop acting ! you just didnt want to work !


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 4 2008, 08:18 AM~12055407
> ****** stop acting !    you just didnt want to work !
> *


nah dude for real.. I caught something out in the Cliff... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2008, 09:21 AM~12055421
> *nah dude for real.. I caught something out in the Cliff...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I Feel Sick To.... Might of Caught It At The Cliff Too...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 08:41 AM~12055546
> *:0  I Feel Sick To.... Might of Caught It At The Cliff Too...
> *


hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2008, 09:15 AM~12055382
> *all 4 corners  :biggrin:
> *


You Looking For The Whole Side ????? U Have Anypics?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Nov 4 2008, 09:21 AM~12055421-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's called a *S T D* ! ! ! ! :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 4 2008, 09:51 AM~12055599
> *It's called a S T D ! ! ! !  :0
> *


:wow: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 4 2008, 08:51 AM~12055598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 4 2008, 09:52 AM~12055604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: why is it that I think Sin took it as a joke...and Alex, had to think about it........


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 07:52 AM~12055604
> *:wow:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


*
You not getting your Money Back !.......... All Sales are final . *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Nov 4 2008, 10:21 AM~12055786
> *
> You not getting your Money Back !..........  All Sales are final .
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 4 2008, 09:07 AM~12055698
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  why is it that I think Sin took it as a joke...and Alex, had to think about it........
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2008, 09:54 AM~12055614
> *i'm looking for the trim that goes on the fender lip around the tire..
> 
> *


Cool I'll Look Around... U Should Of Went Couple Of Weekends Ago To LaGrave $h!t Was Sold Out On The Vinder Spaces... Lots Of People Went... There Wur People Selling Stuff OUtside On The Street...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2008, 10:26 AM~12055824
> *
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 09:27 AM~12055830
> *Cool I'll Look Around... U Should Of Went Couple Of Weekends Ago To LaGrave $h!t Was Sold Out On The Vinder Spaces... Lots Of People Went... There Wur People Selling Stuff OUtside On The Street...
> *


 :0


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 10:28 AM~12055837
> *    :biggrin:
> *


whats happenin loco?


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 08:28 AM~12055837
> *    :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: my ***** !


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

$Rollin Rich$ 82
:wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

teal62impala
:wave: twilight on the 14th


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 4 2008, 10:58 AM~12056102
> *teal62impala
> :wave: twilight on the 14th
> *


WHOS THERE


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 4 2008, 08:00 AM~12056120
> *WHOS  THERE
> *


baraja de oro


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 4 2008, 11:02 AM~12056137
> *baraja de oro
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 4 2008, 08:03 AM~12056146
> *:0
> :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


its time to get a little crazy :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Nov 4 2008, 10:31 AM~12055864
> *whats happenin loco?
> *


Wuts uP Brotha??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Alex u going


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: Sup Oso.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 4 2008, 01:00 PM~12057114
> *:wave:  Sup Oso.
> *


Sup big homie El Pintor? :biggrin: Ya'll gonna be ready to drink a lil on saturday? Sup Alex?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Nov 4 2008, 10:33 AM~12055880
> *:biggrin:  my ***** !
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 4 2008, 01:03 PM~12057135
> *Sup big homie El Pintor?  :biggrin: Ya'll gonna be ready to drink a lil on saturday? Sup Alex?
> *


 Word :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Aight need some advise from you guys. My chop is getting painted right now a pearl electric blue with silver flakes. I am getting suede and ostrich for the interior but can't decide on colors yet. 

Just wanna see what you think?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 4 2008, 01:03 PM~12057135
> *Sup big homie El Pintor?  :biggrin: Ya'll gonna be ready to drink a lil on saturday? Sup Alex?
> *


Sup Oso Wuts Crackalacin


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 01:28 PM~12057340
> *Sup Oso Wuts Crackalacin
> *


Chillin at work homie, sup with you?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 4 2008, 01:30 PM~12057361
> *Chillin at work homie, sup with you?
> *


Gettin Ready To Pic up Some Bullets For Bumper Grills... I'll Post Some Pics Up Later... Hav Them For 57, 59, 61 N 63


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 4 2008, 01:27 PM~12057328
> *Aight need some advise from you guys. My chop is getting painted right now a pearl electric blue with silver flakes. I am getting suede and ostrich for the interior but can't decide on colors yet.
> 
> Just wanna see what you think?
> ...


Blue Like The Car... Or If Ur Doing Patterns Or Some Other Shade Blue Do That Color


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 12:32 PM~12057384
> *Gettin Ready To Pic up Some Bullets For Bumper Grills... I'll Post Some Pics Up Later...  Hav Them For 57, 59, 61 N 63
> *


From Berry's in arlington ?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 01:32 PM~12057384
> *Gettin Ready To Pic up Some Bullets For Bumper Grills... I'll Post Some Pics Up Later...  Hav Them For 57, 59, 61 N 63
> *


HOW ABOUT 05' :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 01:34 PM~12057414
> *Blue Like The Car... Or If Ur Doing Patterns Or Some Other Shade Blue Do That Color
> *


No blue and white or blue and peanut butter? A different shade blue...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2008, 01:35 PM~12057425
> *From Berry's in arlington ?
> *


Nope One Of My Homies Machines Them For Me...
Look Like This Got Them For 57,59,61,63


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 4 2008, 01:39 PM~12057468
> *HOW ABOUT 05' :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 4 2008, 01:43 PM~12057509
> *No blue and white or blue and peanut butter? A different shade blue...
> *


How bout some dark gray and light gray interior.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 4 2008, 01:53 PM~12057621
> *How bout some dark gray and light gray interior.
> *


Thanks homies for your inputs!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 4 2008, 01:53 PM~12057621
> *How bout some dark gray and light gray interior.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 4 2008, 01:53 PM~12057621
> *How bout some dark gray and light gray interior.
> *


something like these


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 01:46 PM~12057545
> *Nope One Of My Homies Machines Them For Me...
> Look Like This  Got Them For 57,59,61,  63
> *



How Much ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 
Macias


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 01:50 PM~12057596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Party At Oso's


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup Loco!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 05:02 PM~12059514
> *Party At Oso's
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

Sup Carlos? You rollin 2 the party homie??


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 4 2008, 08:36 PM~12061736
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> Sup Carlos? You rollin 2 the party homie??
> *



What party? :0 

Ill be at Jaguars in Dallas tonight celebrating my B-Day! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: last minute thing, but Im hitting it up after I get out from work...If any body else wanna meet up there


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 4 2008, 06:03 PM~12062111
> *What party? :0
> 
> Ill be at Jaguars in Dallas tonight celebrating my B-Day!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  last minute thing, but Im hitting it up after I get out from work...If any body else wanna meet up there
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 03:00 PM~12059493
> *
> 
> 
> ...


drunk white chicks :biggrin: ...perfect time to take full advantge :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 4 2008, 10:17 PM~12063183
> *drunk white chicks :biggrin: ...perfect time to take full advantge :biggrin:
> *


SHes Ready :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 4 2008, 07:05 AM~12055315
> *you guys going to a swap meet anytime soon ?
> *


A friend of mine is having one the week before Thanksgiving at Treasure Island in Fort Worth I will get more info.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

We are having a Benefit Raffle for my cousin he has cerebral palsy. The raffle is for two tickets to the Cowboys Thanksgiving game. The raffle tickets are 20.00 each. The winner will be picked at Pulidos's restaurant in Fort Worth on Saturday November 23 every one is welcome to come but do not have to be present to win. Give me a call if you would like more info Chris 817-819-3789


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 4 2008, 10:39 PM~12063488
> *A friend of mine is having one the week before Thanksgiving at Treasure Island in Fort Worth I will get more info.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 4 2008, 09:01 PM~12063822
> *:dunno:
> *


It is off Alta Mesa


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 4 2008, 10:01 PM~12063822
> *:dunno:
> *


right off alta mesa and 35. By where Tia Melissa use to live in South Side. :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Here is a sneak-pic for what's coming to Foros, TexasGoldPlater Cutlass
































TexasGoldplater & Richard (Sorry Homie but I don't know your LiL log I name) are workig on the paint and I'm doing some of the fiberglass work on fire wall and trunk.
Alex here were I'm at with your lower control arms,
Will be ready for tomorrow. :thumbsup: 








Gracias por tu pasencia


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 5 2008, 12:59 AM~12065967
> *Alex here were I'm at with your lower control arms,
> Will be ready for tomorrow. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Its All Good Bro... You Are The Man...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 5 2008, 12:59 AM~12065967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is It The Next King Of The Street? ANother Fort Worth Hopper :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2008, 01:46 AM~12066596
> *Its All Good Bro... You Are The Man...
> *


Thanx Bro ....you are welcomed and thank you for working with me.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2008, 01:50 AM~12066625
> *Is It The Next King Of The Street?  ANother Fort Worth Hopper :0
> *


I don't know but It's going to be one clean ride, Homeboyz are getting down on it.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 4 2008, 10:59 PM~12065967
> *Here is a sneak-pic for what's coming to Foros, TexasGoldPlater Cutlass
> 
> 
> ...


Richard's lay it low name is impacaddy I think that is how he has it. He painted Texas Massacre for me.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 5 2008, 12:59 AM~12065967
> *Here is a sneak-pic for what's coming to Foros, TexasGoldPlater Cutlass
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup Homies! :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 5 2008, 10:38 AM~12068626-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 5 2008, 10:43 AM~12069247
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *


What's up dog have not seen u in a min


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 5 2008, 01:00 PM~12069921
> *What's up dog have not seen u in a min
> *


JUST WORKING


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 5 2008, 01:25 PM~12070131
> *JUST WORKING
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 5 2008, 01:46 PM~12070334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 -----  -------  ---------- ---------- ----------


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 01:42 PM~12058034
> *:0
> Macias
> *


Hows it goin loco 61? Que has hecho???


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2008, 11:50 PM~12066625
> *Is It The Next King Of The Street?  ANother Fort Worth Hopper :0
> *




CAR IS LOOKIN GOOD GUYS. BUT IF ITS GONNA BE A HOPPER YALL BETTER WRAP THAT FRAME. BUT ITS LOOKIN GOOD THOUGH


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 5 2008, 03:47 PM~12071461
> *CAR IS LOOKIN GOOD GUYS. BUT IF ITS GONNA BE A HOPPER YALL BETTER WRAP THAT FRAME. BUT ITS LOOKIN GOOD THOUGH
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater+Nov 5 2008, 03:30 PM~12071323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Chillin Just here Workin Like A Slave..


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Chillin Just here Workin Like A Slave..


Orale, damn i know wat you mean bro.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Nov 5 2008, 05:03 PM~12072068
> *Chillin Just here Workin Like A Slave..
> Orale, damn i know wat you mean bro.
> *


Wut Poping Dis Weekend Besides Osos B-Day?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2008, 04:07 PM~12072094
> *Wut Poping Dis Weekend Besides Osos B-Day?
> *


I dont know bro, ima hit up sonic on sat and chill with my ****** goarge and ray. alamejor ima take my car para que me le pongan un little sound system to my car.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81.7.TX., SEISKUATRO,SS, Loco 61


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

dont let this cop pull u over i heard he just transfered to ft.worth


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 5 2008, 05:23 PM~12072714
> *dont let this cop pull u over i heard he just transfered to ft.worth
> 
> 
> ...


the fuck. lmao


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

We are having a benefit Raffle for 

Gabriel Lopez 


You could win: 
Two Tickets on the 40 yard line & parking 

to the 

Dallas Cowboys vs Seattle Seahawks 

on 

Thanksgiving Day, November 27, 2008 

Only $20 a ticket 

The Drawing will be held at 

Pulido's Mexican Resturant 

2900 Pulido St. 

Fort Worth, Texas

on 

11/22/08 @ 7:00 pm 

For more information please call 


Chris Lopez

817-819-3789

Tickets donated by Raynaldo Garcia Jr. to help Gabriel Lopez and his family


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*whats up my perros lol*


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Q-vole Germain :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0 whats up danny...just here at home chillin bro drinkin a budweiser to help me sleep better


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm doing the same here.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 6 2008, 12:13 AM~12076855
> *I'm doing the same here.
> *


 :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 6 2008, 09:03 AM~12078717
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2008, 08:14 AM~12078761
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Potential problem with Future Currency!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Nov 6 2008, 09:51 AM~12078865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 6 2008, 01:16 PM~12080222
> *
> *


Sup Leonard???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 6 2008, 01:16 PM~12080222
> *
> *


DAM! ALREADY :wow: 
:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2008, 01:58 PM~12080531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2008, 02:21 PM~12080713
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

just got this in....... :cheesy: 
for the old school........


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 6 2008, 12:08 PM~12081157
> *just got this in....... :cheesy:
> for the old school........
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 6 2008, 01:08 PM~12081157
> *just got this in....... :cheesy:
> for the old school........
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: anyone want to buy tickets let me know.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll Be There Anyone Else Going From Fort Worth????


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2008, 09:08 PM~12085183
> *I'll Be There Anyone Else Going From Fort Worth????
> *


me to :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 6 2008, 10:38 PM~12085466
> *me to  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 6 2008, 10:38 PM~12085466
> *me to  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 6 2008, 07:50 PM~12085020
> *
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN LIL ROB HAS A BIG ASS HEAD. CAN SOME ONE SAY DOWN SIZE. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 6 2008, 09:57 PM~12085684
> *DAMN LIL ROB HAS A BIG ASS HEAD. CAN SOME ONE SAY DOWN SIZE.  :biggrin:
> *


wuhahahahahahhaha


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2008, 10:08 PM~12085183
> *I'll Be There Anyone Else Going From Fort Worth????
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

THAT BIG ASS PICTURE IS MAKING MY COMPUTER LAG AND SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

whats up losers how yall been!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Nov 6 2008, 11:30 PM~12085987
> *whats up losers how yall been!!!
> *


lmao sup


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2008, 10:08 PM~12085183
> *I'll Be There Anyone Else Going From Fort Worth????
> *


I'll be there but I will have to drive from El Paso to Odessa. :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Nov 6 2008, 11:30 PM~12085987
> *whats up losers how yall been!!!
> *


Takes one to know one, Where u been hiding? Give us the scoop on ESTRELLA ?


Whe where gona put u on a milk carton as a missing person!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Nov 6 2008, 10:30 PM~12085987
> *whats up losers how yall been!!!
> *


bahahahaha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Nov 6 2008, 11:30 PM~12085987-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


F#%k That U Commin Wit Us :angry:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 5 2008, 08:55 AM~12067845
> *Richard's lay it low name is impacaddy I think that is how he has it. He painted Texas Massacre for me.
> *


Thanx Chris :thumbsup: Put me dowm for three tickets pay u sunday.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

PARA mi Raza de JUARITOS.... Nos Vemos en Oddesa.

Y otra mas


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 7 2008, 02:37 AM~12087934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :guns: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 6 2008, 11:55 PM~12086238
> *I'll be there but  I will have to drive from El Paso to Odessa. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 7 2008, 03:37 AM~12087934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!!!!! take some pics bro :biggrin: heres one for you


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP FOROS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 7 2008, 10:12 AM~12088758
> *WASSUP FOROS
> *


Sup VENOM65 ??? Hows It Poppin In DTown?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*FOR ALL YOU BUD SMOKERS*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 7 2008, 08:19 AM~12088811
> *Sup VENOM65 ??? Hows It Poppin In DTown?
> *



I DONT KNOW I LIVE IN FT. WORTH :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HEY GUYS GO TO SHOWS AND EVENTS AND CHECK THE HOP THATS GONNA GO DOWN BETWEEN IC AND MAJESTICS.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 7 2008, 11:10 AM~12089232
> *I DONT KNOW I LIVE IN FT. WORTH  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 7 2008, 11:11 AM~12089246
> *HEY GUYS GO TO SHOWS AND EVENTS AND CHECK THE HOP THATS GONNA GO DOWN BETWEEN IC AND MAJESTICS.
> *


?????????????????????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 7 2008, 11:20 AM~12089336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 7 2008, 09:19 AM~12089323
> *:scrutinize:
> *


DIDNT KNOW THAT DID YA :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 7 2008, 11:28 AM~12089392
> *DIDNT KNOW THAT DID YA  :biggrin:
> *


 :no:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 7 2008, 09:34 AM~12089438
> *:no:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wut up Foros!!!



> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 7 2008, 11:11 AM~12089246
> *HEY GUYS GO TO SHOWS AND EVENTS AND CHECK THE HOP THATS GONNA GO DOWN BETWEEN IC AND MAJESTICS.
> *


This Sunday or Next!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 7 2008, 08:28 AM~12089392
> *DIDNT KNOW THAT DID YA  :biggrin:
> *


I DID


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

so whose hopping????IRVING CUSTOMZ AND MAJESTICS D/FW??? majestics gots too many chapters please post :biggrin: might have to go check it out


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

I WANT TO SEND A BIG THANK YOU TO ALEX FOR HELPING A BROTHER OUT BY PULLING MY CAR FOR ME LAST NIGHT. IF YOU NEED ANY HELP ALEX GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 7 2008, 01:28 PM~12090433
> *I WANT TO SEND A BIG THANK YOU TO ALEX FOR HELPING A BROTHER OUT BY PULLING MY CAR FOR ME LAST NIGHT. IF YOU NEED ANY HELP ALEX GIVE ME A CALL
> *


 :thumbsup: Anytime Bro.. Anything For Any Of you Homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 7 2008, 12:42 PM~12090007
> *Wut up Foros!!!
> This Sunday or Next!!
> *


Wuts Up Brotha...?? Its Next Sunday... Nov 16


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Chillin Loco!! Appreciate the info!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 7 2008, 01:51 PM~12090650
> *Chillin Loco!! Appreciate the info!!
> *


Cool... The Date Changed 9th Homie ..... This Weekend...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 7 2008, 09:43 AM~12088590
> *HELL YEAH THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!!!!! take some pics bro :biggrin: heres one for you
> 
> *


You got it a :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Nov 7 2008, 02:38 PM~12091072
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Sup Brotha U Going To The Hop??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wassup Foros? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 7 2008, 12:33 AM~12087750
> *Thanx Chris :thumbsup: Put me dowm for three tickets pay u sunday.
> *


 :


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2008, 09:08 PM~12085183
> *I'll Be There Anyone Else Going From Fort Worth????
> *


I'm going...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 8 2008, 12:14 PM~12098454
> *I'm going...
> *


Who Esle Is Going ????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 8 2008, 10:41 AM~12097986
> *Wassup Foros? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Happy BDay Oso


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I need a ride. not gonna make it. sorry Oso. have fun bro.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 8 2008, 04:34 PM~12099829
> *:wave: Happy BDay Oso
> *


Thanx homie, it was good to see you and Carlos. Thanks for stopping by homies!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 6 2008, 12:16 PM~12080222
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 9 2008, 01:17 PM~12104914
> *Thanx homie, it was good to see you and Carlos. Thanks for stopping by homies!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies see ya tonight at the hop :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 9 2008, 05:32 PM~12106164
> *wuts up homies see ya tonight at the hop  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## trufriend (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 7 2008, 09:10 AM~12089232
> *I DONT KNOW I LIVE IN FT. WORTH  :biggrin:
> *


Damn homie you living in Mr.Bounce's house too!!!!!! :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trufriend_@Nov 9 2008, 07:23 PM~12106727
> *Damn homie you living in Mr.Bounce's house too!!!!!! :0
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trufriend_@Nov 9 2008, 04:23 PM~12106727
> *Damn homie you living in Mr.Bounce's house too!!!!!! :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My good friend Leonard from the TECHNIQUES came by to help.. Were old Cali friends..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trufriend_@Nov 9 2008, 05:23 PM~12106727
> *Damn homie you living in Mr.Bounce's house too!!!!!! :0
> *




U GOT SOMETHING TO SAY TO ME HOMIE U TELL ME WHEN U SEE ME. AND DONT HIDE BEHIND THE SCREEN NAME. I WONT POST TO UR NONSENSE ANYMORE.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Last Night We Had A Bunch Of Fort Worth Out Ther Reppin In D-Town At The Hop... Thanks Fellas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 10 2008, 01:15 AM~12110103
> *My good friend Leonard from the TECHNIQUES came by to help.. Were old Cali friends..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 08:25 AM~12110993
> *Last Night We Had A Bunch Of Fort Worth Out Ther Reppin In D-Town At The Hop... Thanks Fellas
> 
> 
> *


Pics :dunno:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trufriend_@Nov 9 2008, 06:23 PM~12106727
> *Damn homie you living in Mr.Bounce's house too!!!!!! :0
> *


*"trufriend"*

AAWWW, LOOK IT'S ANOTHER SCARED BITCH HIDING BEHIND A SCREEN NAME! 

WE'RE FLATTERED BY YOUR INVOLVEMENT IN "OUR LIFE", YOU POOR MISERABLE SOUL! I'M MORE THAN SURE YOU'RE THE SAME MISERABLE BITCH THAT'S BEEN INVOLVED FOR THE PAST 3 YEARS....LMAO! SO SAD!!!  

UNLIKE YOU, I DON'T HIDE BEHIND MY SCREEN NAME! WHEN YOU SEE ME & HAVE ANYMORE QUESTIONS HOLLA AT ME I GOT ALL THE ANSWERS YOU NEED! I'M NOT AFRAID TO CONFRONT A MAN OR SHOULD I SAY BOY IN YOUR CASE & SURE AS HELL AM NOT SCARED OF ANY BITCH :nono:! IF, YOU KNOW ME THEN YOU SHOULD ALREADY KNOW THIS! 

YOU'RE A FUCKIN JOKE! ENJOY LIVIN' N OUR WORLD :roflmao: :roflmao: !!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 10 2008, 10:23 AM~12111477
> *"trufriend"
> 
> AAWWW, LOOK IT'S ANOTHER SCARED BITCH HIDING BEHIND A SCREEN NAME!
> ...


 :0 Wut In Tarnation Is Going On???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 10 2008, 09:20 AM~12111135
> *Pics  :dunno:
> *


Im Going To Put Some PIc Up Soon... Going Home To Pic Up My Cameras Here In A Bit


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 08:27 AM~12111498
> *:0 Wut In Tarnation Is Going On???
> *


I am not sure but sweet*lil*v called some out with some punk action behind it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 10 2008, 10:33 AM~12111538
> *I am not sue but sweet*lil*v called some out with some punk action behind it
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 10:30 AM~12111525
> *Im Going To Put Some PIc Up Soon...  Going Home To Pic Up My Cameras Here In A Bit
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 10 2008, 10:48 AM~12111624
> *Thanx to all the hoppers out there ..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Here are a few clips.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 10 2008, 10:48 AM~12111628
> *:biggrin:
> *


Couple Of Pics 













































More To Come Later


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Dats It For Now Gotta Go Back To Wurk


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 09:38 AM~12111938
> *
> 
> 
> ...




what the hell was so funny. was it the guy in the back with the winnie the pooh blanket. :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 11:38 AM~12111938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick: Is these what he said?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Nov 10 2008, 11:42 AM~12111966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanx to all the hoppers out there ..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Here are a few clips.









Click here for hopp clips
View My Video
View My Video

:biggrin:

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
Good Vid Danny


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 10:09 AM~12112203
> *Thanx to all the hoppers out there ..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Here are a few clips.
> 
> ...




U CAN HERE IT, BUT U CANT SEE IT.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Nov 10 2008, 12:11 PM~12112228
> *U CAN HERE IT, BUT U CANT SEE IT.
> *


Wierd, click on play button and it will show it.Hope it works for u. It's working on the other post in shows and events

Thanx alex,


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Good pics Loco!! :thumbsup: 

Good vids ElPintor!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 10 2008, 12:47 PM~12112595
> *Good pics Loco!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Good vids ElPintor!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro!!

N TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Homies.... Calling All Homies From Fort Worth...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 10 2008, 05:50 PM~12115343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

So, is there gonna be a HOP at the car wash?????? :0 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 10 2008, 06:15 PM~12115552
> *So, is there gonna be a HOP at the car wash?????? :0  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


They mentioned once or twice thats about it!! :dunno:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 10 2008, 12:47 PM~12112595
> *Good pics Loco!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> Good vids ElPintor!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanx 81.7.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 02:48 PM~12115322
> *Sup Homies.... Calling All Homies From Fort Worth...
> *


 :wave: 
****ATTENTION EVERYBODY , MY MONTE IS BACK. I WILL BE ROLLIN AROUND TO A HOOD NEAR YOU.**** :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 10 2008, 08:43 PM~12117086
> *:wave:
> ***ATTENTION EVERYBODY , MY MONTE IS BACK. I WILL BE ROLLIN AROUND TO A HOOD NEAR YOU.*** :0
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Raw Footage


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL MY FELLOW MARINES PAST AND PERSENT SEMPER FI..... 233RD MARINE CORPS BIRTHDAY*


----------



## machine (Sep 5, 2006)

Anything happening in the DFW area from nov 22-29th..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 10:09 AM~12112203
> *Thanx to all the hoppers out there ..... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Here are a few clips.
> 
> ...




ok it does work


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by machine_@Nov 10 2008, 08:36 PM~12117705
> *Anything happening in the DFW area from nov 22-29th..
> *


We are all going to Houstone or Odessa for the shows in that time frame


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by machine_@Nov 10 2008, 09:36 PM~12117705
> *Anything happening in the DFW area from nov 22-29th..
> *


  dont KNO but The Odessa Show Nov 23


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like the big M did the damn thing with clean rides!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 07:32 PM~12117637
> *Raw Footage
> 
> 
> *


That Cut Dog just could not hang with that Linc. From KC.... AGAIN the Big M put it Down!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 5 2008, 07:19 PM~12074442
> *We are having a benefit Raffle for
> 
> Gabriel Lopez
> ...


TTT


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up Elpintor :wave: :wave: :wave: !!! Think I'm goin to G'ville 2maro. If you want hit me up after 9am and I'll take your acetylene bottle and c if I can get it filled for you and I'll bring your oxygen bottle back tambien. My bags should be in by tues. so I'll probably b puttin it all back 2gether on thursday and be rollin again.


Hey Chris pm me ur address so I can send you the $$$ for the raffle tickets. 


Al rato!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 10 2008, 10:10 PM~12118267
> *Whats up Elpintor  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: !!! Think I'm goin to G'ville 2maro. If you want hit me up after 9am and I'll take your acetylene bottle and c if I can get it filled for you and I'll bring your oxygen bottle back tambien.  My bags should be in by tues. so I'll probably b puttin it all back 2gether on thursday and be rollin again.
> Hey Chris pm me ur address so I can send you the $$$ for the raffle tickets.
> Al rato!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Who Remembers Crack Head Cheese Last Night LOL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 10 2008, 08:10 PM~12118267
> *Whats up Elpintor  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: !!! Think I'm goin to G'ville 2maro. If you want hit me up after 9am and I'll take your acetylene bottle and c if I can get it filled for you and I'll bring your oxygen bottle back tambien.  My bags should be in by tues. so I'll probably b puttin it all back 2gether on thursday and be rollin again.
> Hey Chris pm me ur address so I can send you the $$$ for the raffle tickets.
> Al rato!!!!!!
> *


send it to 
Lopez Plumbing
2709 8Th ave.
Fort Worth, Texas 76110
Be sure to in close name address and phone number
Thanks


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 10:16 PM~12118397
> *
> *


Que pasa Senor LOCO :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 10 2008, 10:23 PM~12118528
> *send it to
> Lopez Plumbing
> 2709 8Th ave.
> ...



Cool thanks Chris! Should be in the mail manana.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 10 2008, 09:32 PM~12117646
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL MY FELLOW MARINES PAST AND PERSENT SEMPER FI..... 233RD MARINE CORPS BIRTHDAY
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 10 2008, 10:34 PM~12118740
> *Que pasa Senor LOCO :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Mike??? :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 10:42 PM~12118884
> *Sup Mike???  :wave:
> *



My vieja is pullin me away from the computer hno: Tellin me Id better go to bed. So we ttyl..... hno: hno: hno:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 10 2008, 08:32 PM~12117646
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL MY FELLOW MARINES PAST AND PERSENT SEMPER FI..... 233RD MARINE CORPS BIRTHDAY
> 
> 
> *


x2 happy b-day devil dog


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 10 2008, 08:47 PM~12117846
> *That Cut Dog just could not hang with that Linc. From KC.... AGAIN the Big M put it Down!!!!!!!!
> *


Linc from Majestics KC does good. FOR U2 ENVY did good represented FUNKY TOWN and hit back bumper a couple of times. Also want to say good job to Majestics, IC customs, Switchmanjr. and For u2 Envy for a good hop. I don't think a lot of people know the time, labor and money this guys put in their cars to get them to this level.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Nov 10 2008, 11:16 PM~12119459
> *Linc from Majestics KC does good. FOR U2 ENVY  did good represented FUNKY TOWN and hit back bumper a couple of times. Also want to say good job to Majestics, IC customs, Switchmanjr. and For u2 Envy for a good hop. I don't think a lot of people know the time, labor and money this guys put in their cars to get them to this level.
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

GOOD VIDEOS DANNY AND ALEX!!!!! i cant believe i missed all that shyt :uh: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 10 2008, 11:46 PM~12119902
> *GOOD VIDEOS DANNY AND ALEX!!!!! i cant believe i missed all that shyt :uh:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Germain.... U Going To Odessa?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 10 2008, 10:54 PM~12119113
> *My vieja is pullin me away from the computer hno:  Tellin me Id better go to bed. So we ttyl..... hno:  hno:  hno:
> *












Mine Too.. :biggrin: But I Got To Work Right Now :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 11:52 PM~12120018
> *Thanks Germain.... U Going To Odessa?
> *


 :nosad: I cant make it to dallas lmao imagine odessa ..MENOS


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2008, 11:55 PM~12120081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my girl hates this shit..fuck it i dont care


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Nov 10 2008, 09:16 PM~12119459
> *Linc from Majestics KC does good. FOR U2 ENVY  did good represented FUNKY TOWN and hit back bumper a couple of times. Also want to say good job to Majestics, IC customs, Switchmanjr. and For u2 Envy for a good hop. I don't think a lot of people know the time, labor and money this guys put in their cars to get them to this level.
> *


I think every person on Lay it Low who is or had built a car feels and respects the "time, Labor, and Money," that goes in to these cars....Big Ups to everyone that was in the hop and to Primo for puttin down for FT.WORTH!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 11 2008, 08:06 AM~12122210
> *I think every person on Lay it Low who is or had built a car feels and respects the "time, Labor, and Money," that goes in to these cars....Big Ups to everyone that was in the hop and to Primo for puttin down for FT.WORTH!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

all ready


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*TO ALL MY FELLOW MARINES LET US REMEMBER THIS DAY VETERAN DAY NOV 10, 2008 FOR PAST & PERSENT MARINES WHO HAVE GIVEN THE ULTIMATE SACRIFICE THEIR "LIVES" ... OUR MOTO SEMPER FI*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Nov 10 2008, 09:15 PM~12119438
> *x2 happy b-day devil dog
> *


Semper Fi Marine !!!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*TO ALL MY FELLOW MARINES LET US REMEMBER THIS DAY VETERAN DAY NOV 10, 2008 FOR PAST & PERSENT MARINES WHO HAVE GIVEN THE ULTIMATE SACRIFICE THEIR "LIVES" ... OUR MOTO SEMPER FI*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 11 2008, 10:32 AM~12123308
> *TO ALL MY FELLOW MARINES LET US REMEMBER THIS DAY VETERAN DAY NOV 10, 2008 FOR PAST & PERSENT MARINES WHO HAVE GIVEN THE ULTIMATE SACRIFICE THEIR "LIVES" ... OUR MOTO SEMPER FI
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 11 2008, 11:33 AM~12123318
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>Thanks To All That Served For Us An Our Families *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 11 2008, 11:33 AM~12123318
> *TO ALL MY FELLOW MARINES LET US REMEMBER THIS DAY VETERAN DAY NOV 10, 2008 FOR PAST & PERSENT MARINES WHO HAVE GIVEN THE ULTIMATE SACRIFICE THEIR "LIVES" ... OUR MOTO SEMPER FI
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You From La Familia Ozuna


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 11 2008, 04:14 PM~12126393
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 11 2008, 09:32 AM~12123308
> *TO ALL MY FELLOW MARINES LET US REMEMBER THIS DAY VETERAN DAY NOV 10, 2008 FOR PAST & PERSENT MARINES WHO HAVE GIVEN THE ULTIMATE SACRIFICE THEIR "LIVES" ... OUR MOTO SEMPER FI
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 10 2008, 06:43 PM~12117086
> *:wave:
> ***ATTENTION EVERYBODY , MY MONTE IS BACK. I WILL BE ROLLIN AROUND TO A HOOD NEAR YOU.*** :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Check out the vid


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2008, 11:42 PM~12131074
> *
> 
> Check out the vid
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2008, 11:42 PM~12131074
> *
> 
> Check out the vid
> *


 :angry:        










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2008, 12:23 AM~12132794
> *:rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:    :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


I understand your pain Dirty got me with that shit last night :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 12 2008, 08:47 AM~12133524
> *I understand your pain Dirty got me with that shit last night :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bahahahahahaha


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 09:19 AM~12134702
> *bahahahahahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 12:19 PM~12134702
> *bahahahahahaha
> *


 :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 12:19 PM~12134702
> *bahahahahahaha
> *


 :0 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 12 2008, 12:44 PM~12134927
> *:0  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Sup Oso???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

So are they gonna hop this weekend or wut??? :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 12 2008, 01:25 PM~12135296
> *So are they gonna hop this weekend or wut???  :dunno:
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2008, 01:14 PM~12135192
> *Sup Oso???
> *


Sup homie? Where you staying at in Odessa?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 12 2008, 01:25 PM~12135296
> *So are they gonna hop this weekend or wut???  :dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: I wish they'd say yes or no!?!?!?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 12 2008, 02:05 PM~12135731
> *Sup homie? Where you staying at in Odessa?
> *


Studio 6 ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

I got a homie that lives over there. He knows all the good spots to kick it at too (chichi bar, ect) :biggrin: so it will be cool.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 12 2008, 02:11 PM~12135793
> *I got a homie that lives over there. He knows all the good spots to kick it at too (chichi bar, ect)  :biggrin: so it will be cool.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

NO HOP THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 12 2008, 03:40 PM~12136665
> *NO HOP THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :rant: :rant: :rant: :dunno:  :tears:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 12 2008, 03:40 PM~12136665
> *NO HOP THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsdown: :rant: :|


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Firme video homes :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 09:23 PM~12139725
> *
> Firme video homes  :biggrin:
> *


Its A Trap :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2008, 09:23 PM~12139725
> *
> Firme video homes  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm look'n for some riders who may want to roll with me; Homie Styln in 2009.. 
If interested hit me up... I'll be rep'n all of North Texas  
Straight up traditional lowriders, keep'n it ol'skool homies....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 12 2008, 08:28 PM~12139781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a club or... ???


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

As a club or... ???
[/quote]
x2


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 12 2008, 12:25 PM~12135296
> *So are they gonna hop this weekend or wut???  :dunno:
> *


Ceasar said Irving Customz was going to Ft Worth, he wants to rep in Ft Worth as well as Dallas.. When Irving Customz hops it's for DFW pride.. Were trying rep DFW not just one city.. We'll be there if someone wants to come out and hop.. I'm sure 'King of the Streets' For U 2 Envy will be there as well..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 12 2008, 11:40 PM~12141292
> *Ceasar said Irving Customz was going to Ft Worth, he wants to rep in Ft Worth as well as Dallas.. When Irving Customz hops it's for DFW pride.. Were trying rep DFW not just one city.. We'll be there if someone wants to come out and hop.. I'm sure 'King of the Streets' For U 2 Envy will be there as well..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 12 2008, 11:40 PM~12141292
> *Ceasar said Irving Customz was going to Ft Worth, he wants to rep in Ft Worth as well as Dallas.. When Irving Customz hops it's for DFW pride.. Were trying rep DFW not just one city.. We'll be there if someone wants to come out and hop.. I'm sure 'King of the Streets' For U 2 Envy will be there as well..
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> As a club or... ???


x2
[/quote]
X3 :0


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 12 2008, 10:40 PM~12141292
> *Ceasar said Irving Customz was going to Ft Worth, he wants to rep in Ft Worth as well as Dallas.. When Irving Customz hops it's for DFW pride.. Were trying rep DFW not just one city.. We'll be there if someone wants to come out and hop.. I'm sure 'King of the Streets' For U 2 Envy will be there as well..
> *


For sure "KING OF THE STREETS" 4U2NV will be there.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

If anybody wants to come out and kick it this friday at the sonic on lamar and ballpark in arlington the manager said he was cool with it, my club will be there around 8pm


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 13 2008, 09:24 AM~12144153
> *If anybody wants to come out and kick it this friday at the sonic on lamar and ballpark in arlington the manager said he was cool with it, my club will be there around 8pm
> *


Sounds good.. I'll see if I can get someone to take me in my Panel Truck.. It's just down the street from me...


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 12 2008, 09:24 PM~12140319
> *I'm look'n for some riders who may want to roll with me; Homie Styln in 2009..
> If interested hit me up... I'll be rep'n all of North Texas
> Straight up traditional lowriders, keep'n it ol'skool homies....
> ...



GOOD LUCK BRO!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 13 2008, 10:24 AM~12144153
> *If anybody wants to come out and kick it this friday at the sonic on lamar and ballpark in arlington the manager said he was cool with it, my club will be there around 8pm
> *


I'll Probably Roll by There...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

Artistics.TX
:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i aint brining the cutty out til i get some candy


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 10:17 AM~12145657
> *i aint brining the cutty out til i get some candy
> *


I THINK MY KIDS STILL HAS SOME CANDY LEFT OVER FROM HALLOWEEN.J/K
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 13 2008, 09:29 AM~12144598
> *Sounds good.. I'll see if I can get someone to take me in my Panel Truck.. It's just down the street from me...
> *


*Homie after jazzy basketball practice ends around 730pm I met you at your house!!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 13 2008, 01:27 PM~12145802
> *Homie after jazzy basketball practice ends around 730pm I met you at your house!!!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 13 2008, 01:21 PM~12145726
> *I THINK MY KIDS STILL HAS SOME CANDY LEFT OVER FROM HALLOWEEN.J/K
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











:roflmao:


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

What every Mexican kid wants for Xmas.....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Nov 13 2008, 04:10 PM~12147359
> *What every Mexican kid wants for Xmas.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Nov 13 2008, 04:10 PM~12147359
> *What every Mexican kid wants for Xmas.....
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped to 76262?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 13 2008, 04:27 PM~12147533
> *how much shipped to 76262?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Sup Danny? Sup Juan AKA RICKROLLER!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bahahahaha.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Q-vole Oso Post some pics of your ride. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Nov 13 2008, 04:10 PM~12147359
> *What every Mexican kid wants for Xmas.....
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO thats some funny shit


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

MIA Germain :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Nov 13 2008, 12:15 PM~12145638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup oso


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

http://www.2guys1horse.com/
:barf:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 06:19 PM~12150182
> *
> I take my sup back! :angry:
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Nov 13 2008, 10:04 PM~12150713
> *http://www.2guys1horse.com/
> :barf:
> *


Y NO LE SACO LAS TRIPAS????lmfao tahts fucking disgusting :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Germain you gana be at Sonic on Saturday Night?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I might role by.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/vintagekings
this is not a trick. its my myspace on everthing


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 13 2008, 11:31 PM~12151927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah right!"" Mr. RICKROLLER""


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 13 2008, 10:41 PM~12152046
> *C-ya There
> Yeah right!"" Mr. RICKROLLER""
> *


quote it and you will see its not a rick role.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2008, 11:54 PM~12152223
> *quote it and you will see its not a rick role.
> *


O.K You get an APPROVAL STAMP :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 13 2008, 11:14 PM~12152502
> *O.K You get an APPROVAL STAMP  :thumbsup:
> *


hahah told ya


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 14 2008, 08:16 AM~12154194
> *:420:
> *


X2 :420: :420:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 14 2008, 08:05 AM~12154316
> *X2  :420:  :420:
> *


X3 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 14 2008, 09:10 AM~12154330
> *X3  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


Sup Blanco????


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 14 2008, 08:11 AM~12154333
> *Sup Blanco????
> *


just geting up i dont want ot go to work :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 14 2008, 09:14 AM~12154350
> *just geting up i dont want ot go to work  :angry:
> *


Damn U Just Gettin Up .... Must Be Nice... :angry: I Had To Work Last Night Went To Sleep @ 2:30 Than Work Up At 5:45  Now Im Sleepy


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 14 2008, 08:17 AM~12154361
> *Damn U Just Gettin Up .... Must Be Nice...  :angry: I Had To Work Last Night Went To Sleep @ 2:30 Than Work Up At 5:45    Now Im Sleepy
> *


man i just dont want to go to work :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 14 2008, 09:22 AM~12154380
> *man i just dont want to go to work  :angry:
> *


I'll Be Here By My Self Today....


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 14 2008, 08:24 AM~12154388
> *I'll Be Here By My Self Today....
> *


you not working ???


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 12 2008, 08:24 PM~12140319
> *I'm look'n for some riders who may want to roll with me; Homie Styln in 2009..
> If interested hit me up... I'll be rep'n all of North Texas
> Straight up traditional lowriders, keep'n it ol'skool homies....
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 14 2008, 09:28 AM~12154403
> *you not working ???
> *


Hell yeah Seems Like Im Always Working... I Kno Im On LIL Allday But Im Still Workin... :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 13 2008, 05:16 PM~12149065
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Orale Sal you having a party !!! what the celebrate / occasion


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 13 2008, 11:00 PM~12151436
> *Germain you gana be at Sonic on Saturday Night?
> *


if your going yeah :biggrin: u going???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 14 2008, 10:24 AM~12154724
> *if your going yeah :biggrin: u going???
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 14 2008, 10:30 AM~12154778
> *:0
> *


lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Havent Seen green ice Post On Here In A min..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 14 2008, 01:54 PM~12156742
> *Havent Seen green ice  Post On Here In A min..
> *


 x2 and hes the one that started it :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 14 2008, 02:09 PM~12156893
> *x2 and hes the one that started it :cheesy:
> *


He Was On Here When I Posted An Still Didnt Post... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 14 2008, 07:24 AM~12154724
> *if your going yeah :biggrin: u going???
> *


WHO ELSE IS GOING?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

A&M got a little something coming out the shop for the h-town show ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaahoooooooooooooo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Nov 14 2008, 05:06 PM~12158440
> *A&M got a little something coming out the shop for the h-town show ?
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: Its A Boy


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

WE HAVENT HAD A NICE CRUISE IN A LONG ASS TIME..I THINK IM ABOUT READY FOR ONE!!! WHO ELSE IS IN ON THIS SHIT??


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 14 2008, 05:45 PM~12158740
> *WE HAVENT HAD A NICE CRUISE IN A LONG ASS TIME..I THINK IM ABOUT READY FOR ONE!!! WHO ELSE IS IN ON THIS SHIT??
> *


 :0 :0 Im down!!!!!Let me kow when. Irving Customs gonna be at Sonic saturday night, what about after they hop?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 14 2008, 06:26 PM~12159017
> *:0  :0 Im down!!!!!Let me kow when. Irving Customs gonna be at Sonic saturday night, what about after they hop?
> *


i dont know who else is rollin this saturday..but im down to roll to sonic..i dont know if IC is gonna be up there..when is the hop???


----------



## A&M customs (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Nov 14 2008, 05:06 PM~12158440
> *A&M got a little something coming out the shop for the h-town show ?
> 
> 
> ...


what is that?


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## trufriend (Nov 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Nov 10 2008, 08:23 AM~12111477
> *"trufriend"
> 
> AAWWW, LOOK IT'S ANOTHER SCARED BITCH HIDING BEHIND A SCREEN NAME!
> ...


well atleast you got more heart then your man... Hey why dont you two pull out Mr.bounce's Lincoln????? You know for old time sake!!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 5 2008, 07:19 PM~12074442
> *We are having a benefit Raffle for
> 
> Gabriel Lopez
> ...


Thanks Big Mike I got it today pm me your number


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A&M customs_@Nov 14 2008, 08:46 PM~12161232
> *what is that?
> *


What's up your going to Houston not Odessa?


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 14 2008, 05:42 PM~12158713
> *:yes: Its A Boy
> *


 :0 RIP :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin: 
Good cold Ass Morning Fellas


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 15 2008, 10:21 AM~12164022
> *:biggrin:
> Good cold Ass Morning Fellas
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

here at work. Had bout 4 hours of sleep. :yessad:


----------



## A&M customs (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 15 2008, 12:09 AM~12161952
> *What's up your going to Houston not Odessa?
> *


houston


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&M customs_@Nov 15 2008, 02:29 PM~12165228
> *houston
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Anybody have an extra band for sale for the odessa show?? Get at me i need 1 band.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 15 2008, 05:03 PM~12166067
> *Anybody have an extra band for sale for the odessa show?? Get at me i need 1 band.
> *


U Can Buy Them For 25 Bucks Saturday When Setting Up....U Taking Any Bikes??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 15 2008, 04:37 PM~12166200
> *U Can Buy Them For 25 Bucks Saturday When Setting Up....U Taking Any Bikes??
> *


were going day of. are they excepting day of entries this year?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

FUK MOTHER NATURE :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Hello Fort worth


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry I get bored at work so I just take dumb pics, just thought I post them while I wait for TX Massacre to hurry up and pick me up :angry:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok I am sorry I will stop now!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sup homies? Its still gonna be popping tonight on Main at Sonic??


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 15 2008, 04:29 PM~12166452
> *Sup homies? Its still gonna be popping tonight on Main at Sonic??
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Keep POsting Those Pic...


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

This dude I work just got this... NOT that you guys care I am just posten pics killing time :uh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

the one in the middle is my chick  so just look at the two on the outside :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 15 2008, 06:38 PM~12166503
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:     That one n d white is fine homie!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 15 2008, 04:41 PM~12166524
> *:biggrin:         That one n d white is fine homie!! :thumbsup:
> *


here you go homie


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 15 2008, 06:43 PM~12166532
> *here you go homie
> 
> 
> ...


Can you turn her around?? :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Just playing homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 15 2008, 04:45 PM~12166552
> *Can you turn her around?? :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Just playing homie!! :biggrin:
> *


How about a close up of her milk bubbles :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

My room mate last year brought this back home one night :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Me and the "KING of ALL CARS" Chop... at 07 vegas show


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Thats it I will stop!!!!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Due to Coooold weather Irving Customz is staying in tonite, too cold to take the kids out... :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 15 2008, 05:37 PM~12166200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :dunno:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 15 2008, 05:53 PM~12167358
> *Due to Coooold weather Irving Customz is staying in tonite, too cold to take the kids out...  :0
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

It was cold but Elpintor and I showed for the free coffee at Sonic. You guys missed sum HELLA GOOD COFFEE!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Ready for Odessa!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 16 2008, 09:49 AM~12170471
> *Ready for Odessa!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 16 2008, 10:42 AM~12170606
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 16 2008, 09:49 AM~12170471
> *Ready for Odessa!!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Im ready for HOEDESSA!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 Show


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

Whats up funky town!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 16 2008, 01:25 AM~12169187
> *It was cold but Elpintor and I showed for the free coffee at Sonic. You guys missed sum HELLA GOOD COFFEE!!!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


  fuk it till next time im always ready


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 16 2008, 03:26 PM~12172053
> *Whats up funky town!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

What upper dudes !


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 16 2008, 01:28 PM~12172066
> *:wave:
> *


Whats gonna go down next weekend?


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Nov 16 2008, 04:28 PM~12172997
> *What upper dudes  !
> *


Whats up! uffin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Playerz Had a busy weekend, painted Homeboyzs truck check it out .


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 16 2008, 07:49 AM~12170471
> *Ready for Odessa!!
> *


YEs SiRRRRRRRRR


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

damn danny that looks good.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 16 2008, 07:40 PM~12173529
> *Whats gonna go down next weekend?
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Getting closer:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 16 2008, 09:21 PM~12174330
> * damn danny that looks good.
> *


ThanX Germain..... So are we doing your car next year.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 16 2008, 09:31 PM~12174433
> *Getting closer:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good... How much more you have left? Are you taking it to Odessa?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 16 2008, 09:38 PM~12174510
> *ThanX  Germain..... So are we doing your car next year.
> *


hell mutha fukin YEah lol Digo,, si se puede :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 16 2008, 09:48 PM~12174636
> *Looking good... How much more you have left? Are you taking it to Odessa?
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Gangsta


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 16 2008, 08:48 PM~12174636
> *Looking good... How much more you have left? Are you taking it to Odessa?
> *


I'm taking it to Odessa, I've got someone hauling to Odessa, he has 4 spots opened. He's bonded and has 2; 3 car haulers. $300 round trip... Let me know if interested..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 16 2008, 09:51 PM~12174666
> *hell mutha fukin YEah lol Digo,, si se puede :biggrin:
> *


You know I got your back.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 16 2008, 10:26 PM~12175134
> *You know I got your back.
> *


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Nov 14 2008, 05:06 PM~12158440
> *A&M got a little something coming out the shop for the h-town show ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 16 2008, 10:22 PM~12175084
> *I'm taking it to Odessa, I've got someone hauling to Odessa, he has 4 spots opened. He's bonded and has 2; 3 car haulers. $300 round trip... Lei me know if interested..
> *


Well good luck in Odessa and thats a good price for the round trip but I have no cars ready for show this year . I'll be there and will stop by to talk with you, if it's cool.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Nov 16 2008, 09:09 PM~12174224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Nov 16 2008, 10:46 PM~12175410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 More pics please!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 16 2008, 11:52 PM~12176314
> *:0  More pics please!!  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

These for thats going out of town.




 Take it Eazy Homies and be safe.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420: Good Night Foros


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Good Morning Foros!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 17 2008, 08:27 AM~12178168
> *Good Morning Foros!!!!
> *


Sup Oso..???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 17 2008, 08:32 AM~12178186
> *Sup Oso..???
> *


Sup big homie? So who's rolling with you to Odessa? Carlos going too?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 17 2008, 08:42 AM~12178223
> *Sup big homie? So who's rolling with you to Odessa? Carlos going too?
> *


Carlos, Blanco, Two Of My BRos... We're Headed Out Late Friday Night...What Day U Going Down There?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 17 2008, 08:50 AM~12178244
> *Carlos, Blanco, Two Of My BRos... We're Headed Out Late Friday Night...What Day U Going Down There?
> *


Leaving friday around 4... Yall got any plans while you down there??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 17 2008, 08:52 AM~12178248
> *Leaving friday around 4... Yall got any plans while you down there??
> *


Not Sure Wut We're Doing But We R Going To Party :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

damn...none of ya'll fools heading to houston.... :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 17 2008, 07:09 AM~12178327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Nov 17 2008, 09:05 AM~12178297
> *damn...none of ya'll fools heading to houston.... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Nope :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 17 2008, 09:10 AM~12178334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

We leaving to Odessa Sunday morning returning Sunday night!! :banghead:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 17 2008, 09:14 AM~12178352
> *We leaving to Odessa Sunday morning returning Sunday night!!  :banghead:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 17 2008, 09:09 AM~12178327
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice :thumbsup: Who did the pinstriping?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 17 2008, 09:32 AM~12178488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wurs Dis At?


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

LOG ON RIGHT NOW TO


WWW. HOMIESRADIO. COM


AND JOIN MAURI AND THE HOMIES

MORNING SHOW!!!!


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

BIG- DAVID CUSTOMZ ! ! !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Nov 17 2008, 10:57 AM~12178991
> *BIG- DAVID CUSTOMZ ! ! !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Nov 17 2008, 10:50 AM~12178945
> *LOG ON RIGHT NOW TO
> WWW. HOMIESRADIO. COM
> AND JOIN MAURI AND THE HOMIES
> ...


  

http://www.homiesradio.com


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 16 2008, 11:52 PM~12176314
> *:0  More pics please!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 17 2008, 01:15 PM~12180154
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


I Got Some :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 17 2008, 01:25 PM~12180262
> *I Got Some  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 17 2008, 01:15 PM~12180154
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 17 2008, 01:15 PM~12180154
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :guns: :guns: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Nov 17 2008, 08:57 AM~12178991
> *BIG- DAVID CUSTOMZ ! ! !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Check this out Obama choppin da streets....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Nov 17 2008, 03:47 PM~12181560
> *Check this out Obama choppin da streets....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Tell Fidel that baby lincoln is looking pretty sick ! Cant wait to see it on the streets .


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller+Nov 17 2008, 08:05 AM~12178297-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont give me that crap. it was your idea


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 17 2008, 09:42 PM~12185247
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 17 2008, 07:32 AM~12178488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see my big-body in line at Dave's Customz :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 17 2008, 11:01 PM~12186174
> *I see my big-body in line at Dave's Customz  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 17 2008, 01:25 PM~12180262
> *I Got Some  :biggrin:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wassup FORT WORTH!?!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Nov 17 2008, 11:11 PM~12186291
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


 hno: hno: hno:  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wuts Up meanOne?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 18 2008, 08:22 AM~12188756
> *Wassup FORT WORTH!?!
> *


Its Getting Warmer.... N Closer To Odessa...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 18 2008, 10:38 AM~12189415
> *Its Getting Warmer.... N Closer To Odessa...
> *


 :cheesy: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir. This will be my 2nd year :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 18 2008, 11:42 AM~12189914
> *yes sir. This will be my 2nd year  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.homiesradio.com/


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Hooters Show in Denton!! :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 18 2008, 12:19 PM~12190314
> *Hooters Show in Denton!!  :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: THATS DECEMBER 7TH...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 18 2008, 01:26 PM~12190955
> *
> *


U Going To Any Shows This Weekend Ricky?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 18 2008, 12:11 PM~12191925
> *U Going To Any Shows This Weekend Ricky?
> *


 :yes: HOUSTON


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 18 2008, 05:43 PM~12193349
> *:yes: HOUSTON
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 18 2008, 11:51 AM~12190619
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  THATS DECEMBER 7TH...
> *


Word? Might role to that.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 18 2008, 05:47 PM~12193384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You Still Going To Odessa Right?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BttTop


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My homie is going to Odessa, he has 4 spots opened, $300 round trip. He's lic'd and bonded.. Hit me back if interested right away..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanx 81.7.TX for the hook-up on the sand paper.... just finished polishing half of homeboys truck. 








One drink to relaX, Like Germain says :biggrin: .


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 19 2008, 02:51 AM~12198570
> *Thanx  81.7.TX for the hook-up on the  sand paper.... just finished polishing half of homeboys truck.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 18 2008, 08:28 PM~12196167
> *You Still Going To Odessa Right?
> *


Yea he is still going to Odessa


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 19 2008, 08:43 AM~12199195
> *Yea he is  still going to Odessa
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Nov 19 2008, 08:43 AM~12199195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 19 2008, 08:43 AM~12199195
> *Yea he is  still going to Odessa
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 19 2008, 03:03 PM~12201966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Watch That Stone Column....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 19 2008, 02:51 AM~12198570
> *Thanx  81.7.TX for the hook-up on the  sand paper.... just finished polishing half of homeboys truck.
> 
> 
> ...


No problem Homie  Let me know if you are needing anything else!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nuts :ugh: 

http://www.abum.com/61408/Man-stuck-living...it-on-them.html


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 5 2008, 07:19 PM~12074442
> *We are having a benefit Raffle for
> 
> Gabriel Lopez
> ...


 :ugh: :around:  :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 19 2008, 03:20 PM~12202549
> *Nuts :ugh:
> 
> http://www.abum.com/61408/Man-stuck-living...it-on-them.html
> *



the fuck


> *
> Sure, it's a horrible thing to endure, but then again...he has a portable beanbag wherever he goes!*


hahah


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 19 2008, 02:51 AM~12198570
> *Thanx  81.7.TX for the hook-up on the  sand paper.... just finished polishing half of homeboys truck.
> 
> 
> ...


  i know thats right!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 19 2008, 10:28 PM~12205953
> * i know thats right!!!
> *


Wur U Been Germain U Havent Been Posting IN A Min... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:  im bout to drink some beers and celebrate my 4 days off :cheesy: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 19 2008, 10:29 PM~12205973
> *:biggrin:   im bout to drink some beers and celebrate my 4 days off :cheesy:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


Me To F*&K It...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 19 2008, 10:34 PM~12206022
> *Me To F*&K It...
> *


 :biggrin: check this out, some people are stupid








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 19 2008, 10:29 PM~12205967
> *Wur U Been Germain U Havent Been Posting IN A Min...  :biggrin:
> *


working like a mutha!!.monday thru wednsday 9 am to 9 pm supposed to but we be gettin off like at 11 or midnight :angry:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok homies need some of your help and input 

My neighboor is in a commitee with the city of duncanville that organises a 5 de Mayo festival, and they are trying to put together a lowrider show for next year which is on a saturday May 2nd. Everything is still in the plans but, he ask me if I can get some contacts and people who would like to participate in the planning. If succesfull it can be a yearly thing. Not sure yet but there will be trophies for sure and perhaps cash prices if a entry fee for the cars is charged. They also want to see if a car Hop can be organised. 

If anyone would like to be a part in this hit me up, his info is the following.

http://www.reverbnation.com/escalonaentertainment
myspace: johnanthonytx


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 19 2008, 10:43 PM~12206127
> *Ok homies need some of your help and input
> 
> My neighboor is in a commitee with the city of duncanville that organises a 5 de Mayo festival, and they are trying to put together a lowrider show for next year which is on a saturday May 2nd.  Everything is still in the plans but, he ask me if I can get some contacts and people who would like to participate in the planning.  If succesfull it can be a yearly thing.  Not sure yet but there will be trophies for sure and perhaps cash prices if a entry fee for the cars is charged.  They also want to see if a car Hop can be organised.
> ...


I Got Five On It....


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 19 2008, 10:52 PM~12206226
> *I Got Five On It....
> *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 19 2008, 11:05 PM~12206394
> *
> *


I forgot to mention that for that day there's food vendors, music, dancing, and free things todo for the kids.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 19 2008, 08:43 PM~12206127
> *Ok homies need some of your help and input
> 
> My neighboor is in a commitee with the city of duncanville that organises a 5 de Mayo festival, and they are trying to put together a lowrider show for next year which is on a saturday May 2nd.  Everything is still in the plans but, he ask me if I can get some contacts and people who would like to participate in the planning.  If succesfull it can be a yearly thing.  Not sure yet but there will be trophies for sure and perhaps cash prices if a entry fee for the cars is charged.  They also want to see if a car Hop can be organised.
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 19 2008, 10:39 PM~12206073
> *:biggrin: check this out, some people are stupid
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Who posted in: FT WORTH CRUISE
Poster Posts 
NOW 1K

Artistics.TX 618 
fortworthmex 616 
ESTRELLA420LUV 299 
teal62impala 280 
Elpintor 278 
theoso8 192 
TechniquesOG 156 
$Rollin Rich$ 82 144 
sixty7imp 127 
81.7.TX. 112 
bigmike64 88 
blanco 79 
Homie Styln 74 
Texas Massacre 72 
J-RAY 67 
RollinBlue 52 
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE 52 
Coca Pearl 47 
VENOM65 45 
TheTexasGoldPlater 42 
boricua87 35 
tples65 34 
bigstew22 31 
Sin7 29 
Regal85TX 23 
THE MAJESTICS TX 19 
94 SS 18 
Fleetwood94 18 
FunkytownRoller 16 
radicalkingz 14 
green ice 12 
5811MSgtP 11 
C-LO9492 11 
TopCopOG 11 
Skim 10 
-SUPER62- 9 
supercutdog 9 
HEARTBREAKER 9 
Str8crazy80 9 
LOLOMomaGP 8 
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 8 
SHOELACES 8 
PIMPnamedSLICKBACK 7 
Wildmint 7 
D-TOWN 78 6 
chevy67impala 6 
juangotti 5 
53BOMBA 4 
SEISKUATRO,SS 4 
Latin Thug 4 
JapanTech 4 
Macias 4 
STILLTIPPIN46 4 
regal ryda 4 
EVANASTY 3 
TOP DOG '64 3 
I TrAvIeSo I 3 
214monte 3 
Same_Ol_Cutty 3 
72montemz 3 
meanOne 3 
MAJESTIX 3 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 2 
1Ace 2 
214loco 2 
EL_PACHUCO69 2 
SWEET*LIL*V 2 
MAJESTICS81 2 
shrimpscampi 2 
LENETOWNTX 2 
Biz-MN 2 
Austin Ace 2 
richie562 2 
--JUICE-- 2 
CHEVY 1 2 
A&M customs 2 
-2-5-3- 2 
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 2 
Yogi 2 
dannysnty 2 
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 2 
HUSKY 2 
trufriend 2 
KeK21 that Pimp 1 
Bandido$ 1 
DUVAL'S HERO 1 
DALLAS-G 1 
JASJR 1 
westsidebagos 1 
jbrazy 1 
playamade 1 
mid-texrollers 1 
Switch Man Jr. 1 
biggboy 1 
STATION X 1 
machine 1 
texican 1 
locotoys 1 
9-lives 1 
Mr. A 1 
ericg 1 
SA ROLLERZ 1 
streetrider 1 
VGP 1 
juiced88caprice 1 
WestTexas_lowlow 1 
RAY_512 1 
str8_tripn_82 1 
MJuan#1 1 
BigLazy903 1 
FIRME80 1 
BIG TEX 1 
MAAANDO 1 
rollin_caddys 1 
817LoLo 1 
mrchavez 1 
PIQUE86 1 
RALPH_DOGG 1 
brn2ridelo 1 
SHOW & GO 214 1 
abel 1 
Close window & open topic


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2008, 08:09 AM~12208890
> *Who posted in: FT WORTH CRUISE
> Poster Posts
> blanco 79
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2008, 09:09 AM~12208890
> *Who posted in: FT WORTH CRUISE
> Poster Posts
> Loco 61 999 NOW 1K
> ...


 :0


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2008, 09:09 AM~12208890
> *Who posted in: FT WORTH CRUISE
> Poster Posts
> sixty7imp 127 </span></span>[/u]
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i use to be number 1


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Im catching up!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2008, 09:23 AM~12210202
> *i use to be number 1
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 20 2008, 01:33 PM~12210838
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 20 2008, 01:39 PM~12210882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: anyone know how to clean that shit???or paint em with what???primer em???


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

get it powder coated? :dunno:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 20 2008, 12:24 PM~12210216
> *Im catching up!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Que onda Oso


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 20 2008, 02:36 PM~12211333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


<span style=\'color:red\'>Prep And Paint...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i sanded them and painted em black and they cleaned up real good thanks for the advice homies


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 20 2008, 09:20 PM~12214808
> *:wave:
> *


 Sup Homie??? :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2008, 07:27 PM~12214884
> *Sup Homie??? :wave:  :wave:
> *


nothin much just chillen on LIL... this weather is tripin me out yesterday its nice and today its cold :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 20 2008, 10:48 PM~12215865
> *nothin much just chillen on LIL... this weather is tripin me out yesterday its nice and today its cold  :uh:
> *


Just Got Back From The ATM At The Bank Damn Its Getting Colder.... You Rollin To Any Show This Weekend H-Town, Odessa?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wuts Up SEISKUATRO,SS????


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2008, 08:56 PM~12215980
> *Just Got Back From The ATM At The Bank Damn Its Getting Colder.... You Rollin To Any Show This Weekend H-Town, Odessa?
> *


yea gotta love texas weather! :biggrin: nah homie i wish i could but im throwin my gurl a baby shower this weekend... plus my ride is under construction. hopefully get it done for next years shows... i gotta find a good painter.. what bout u homie? u rollin 2 odessa?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 20 2008, 11:26 PM~12216348
> *yea gotta love texas weather!  :biggrin:  nah homie i wish i could but im throwin my gurl a baby shower this weekend... plus my ride is under construction. hopefully get it done for next years shows... i gotta find a good painter.. what bout u homie? u rollin 2 odessa?
> *


Yeah Heading Out Tomorrow ... Hey Post Up Some Pics of You Ride...


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2008, 09:57 PM~12216767
> *Yeah Heading Out Tomorrow ... Hey Post Up Some Pics of You Ride...
> *


Have a safe trip homie! and everybody else thats goin to h-town or odessa  

this is what it looks like now but im workin on gettin it re-painted the paint is old school


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

sup loco i been looking at ur topic. u doing good primo.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

One last call anyone needing a car hauled to Odessa- $300.. Lic'd & bonded hauler, get with me today; leaving tonite..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Nov 21 2008, 12:39 AM~12217277
> *sup loco i been looking at ur topic. u doing good primo.
> *


Thanks Bro... Just Been Here Chillin... Working Like A Slave


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 21 2008, 12:15 AM~12216996
> *Have a safe trip homie! and everybody else thats goin to h-town or odessa
> 
> this is what it looks like now but im workin on gettin it re-painted the paint is old school
> ...


Shit, paint looks good to me homie. You live in south Arlington? I seen your car before around my house, I stay around Sublett and Collins. Nice ride homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I seen a Lincoln yesterday morning at the Quick Trip locked up lookin nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Arlington Has Some Nice Rides..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Whats up homies :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.homiesradio.com/


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 21 2008, 09:32 AM~12219425
> *Arlington Has Some Nice Rides..
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 

Sup Alex, you got the Regal shined up?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 21 2008, 10:10 AM~12219676
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> Sup Alex, you got the Regal shined up?
> *


Hell No.. Gotta Wash That Bish.. But I Wash It Everytime I Roll It..... N Everytime I Roll Its For 3 -4 Hours... Its Still Clean... Wut Time U Leave Oso??


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 21 2008, 10:13 AM~12219690
> *Hell No.. Gotta Wash That Bish.. But I Wash It Everytime I Roll It..... N Everytime I Roll Its For 3 -4 Hours...  Its Still Clean... Wut Time U Leave Oso??
> *


3:00!!!! :biggrin: And you? What yall gonna do 2night???


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2008, 11:57 PM~12216767
> *Yeah Heading Out Tomorrow ... Hey Post Up Some Pics of You Ride...
> *


yeah post some pics of YOUR ride cuz the blue regal is rauls


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 21 2008, 10:25 AM~12219761
> *3:00!!!! :biggrin:  And you? What yall gonna do 2night???
> *


Ill Be Driving Leaving Alittle LAter Tonight... I'll Hit U Up...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 21 2008, 10:56 AM~12219983
> *yeah post some pics of YOUR ride cuz the blue regal is rauls
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 21 2008, 10:10 AM~12220092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* ODESSA OR BUST *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

*TO EVERYBODY THAT IS GOING OUT OF TOWN THIS WEEKEND BE SAFE ON THE ROAD.*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 21 2008, 11:16 AM~12220141
> * ODESSA OR BUST
> *



*Damm, This the first time The 63 will be on a trailer...* hno: 

*Sum ****** scared 2 drive there shit.... Im scared of Trailering it.... * :happysad: 


_The 63 going to be like " WTF ! I aint broke down "_


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Nov 21 2008, 11:16 AM~12220141
> * ODESSA OR BUST
> *


Odessa..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Nov 21 2008, 11:23 AM~12220190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL......


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 21 2008, 11:25 AM~12220205
> *
> 
> LOL......
> *


  I have drove the 63 to Shermen without thinking about it ... But I know see-ing it on a trailer is going to give me the bubble gut's.....


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 21 2008, 11:10 AM~12220092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i seen ur ride i was talking about homie that posted the blue regal its not his


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 21 2008, 11:46 AM~12220377
> *:0
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 21 2008, 12:29 PM~12220684
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*THROW BACK FRIDAY'S *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sic713,Nov 20 2008, 11:13 PM
your one of them lil fat fucks that sit on the comp all day.. with a big bag of doritos in your lap..watchin porn with a nut rag on your key board.
damn juan someone dont like you


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 21 2008, 10:36 PM~12226187
> *sic713,Nov 20 2008, 11:13 PM
> your one of them lil fat fucks that sit on the comp all day.. with a big bag of doritos in your lap..watchin porn with a nut rag on your key board.
> damn juan someone dont like you
> *


SAID i STAY TALKING SHIT ONLINE. I GUESS I BETTER WATCH MY BACK. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

Alright homies I am about to head to TX MASSACRE's so we can get on the road to Odessa!!!see you dudes out there...Everyone have a safe trip


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 22 2008, 09:35 AM~12229019
> *Alright homies I am about to head to TX MASSACRE's so we can get on the road to Odessa!!!see you dudes out there...Everyone have a safe trip
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*Will be in Odessa tomorrow. If you see me, say whats up. Most yall know who I am Big Mesican reppin that OLD SCHOOL BLACK AND GOLD! 30 Years Strong Come check out my bike. Just got it back from cali Thursday.* :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 22 2008, 11:35 AM~12229019
> *Alright homies I am about to head to TX MASSACRE's so we can get on the road to Odessa!!!see you dudes out there...Everyone have a safe trip
> *


 :biggrin:  here waiting for you......... :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

See you guys in Odessa!!


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

ANY 1 OF U GUYS KNOW'S A LOCAL SHOP. WHERE I CAN REPAIR MY D'S.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Nov 22 2008, 10:55 PM~12233253
> *ANY 1 OF U GUYS KNOW'S A LOCAL SHOP.  WHERE I CAN REPAIR MY D'S.
> *


Call Ceasar at Irving Customz, he may be able to repair them..
972-513-3752


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

GRACIAS HOMIE STYLN.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 21 2008, 09:43 AM~12220349
> *i seen ur ride i was talking about homie that posted the blue regal its not his
> *


 :nono: :loco:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

Whats up everyone! How was Odessa? Any pics?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 23 2008, 04:37 PM~12236270
> *Whats up everyone! How was Odessa? Any pics?
> *


x2


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 23 2008, 08:32 PM~12238129
> *x2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Check out the Odessa link for pic's..

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=415951&st=580


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 23 2008, 10:01 PM~12238359
> *Check out the Odessa link for pic's..
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=415951&st=580
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i sure hope all you homeboys made it back home OK


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

ODESSA , TEXAS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Good seeing you guys that I saw much love.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

home Sweet Home Sup Fellas Got 2nd Place For Street Custom


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 24 2008, 05:02 AM~12240787
> *home Sweet Home  Sup Fellas Got 2nd Place For Street Custom
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 24 2008, 07:02 AM~12240787
> *home Sweet Home  Sup Fellas Got 2nd Place For Street Custom
> *


Congrats Loco

Had a great time in Odessa hella of a road trip. There and back one day. :banghead:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Bros... Im Here At Work Sleepy As Hell...


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats Loco


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

TechniquesOG :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 24 2008, 10:41 AM~12241491
> *TechniquesOG  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


We All Had A Good Time At The Club Saturday Night.. Damn I Was Tor Up... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 24 2008, 07:02 AM~12240787
> *home Sweet Home  Sup Fellas Got 2nd Place For Street Custom
> *


Hell yea Alex, Congrats!! It was god seeing you and the homies from Techniques.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 02:04 AM~12240231
> *Good seeing you guys that I saw much love.
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: Where were you at homie??? I went thru building A, and was looking for Thee artistics


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR SALE OR TRADE, LOCATED DALLAS AREA 

CLICK TO SEE PICS >>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443555


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DANNY'S 66_@Nov 24 2008, 12:52 PM~12242471
> *66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR SALE OR TRADE, LOCATED DALLAS AREA
> 
> CLICK TO SEE PICS >>>  http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443555
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 24 2008, 10:20 AM~12241728
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: Where were you at homie??? I went thru building A, and was looking for Thee artistics
> *


I was looking for you too Oso. ahaha you see our bikes? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Saw Leonard Alex and the Majestics homies! Looking for John/TM/Oso and every one else reppin Foros but no where?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 24 2008, 07:02 AM~12240787
> *home Sweet Home  Sup Fellas Got 2nd Place For Street Custom
> *



Congrats wey! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 24 2008, 04:45 PM~12244539
> *Congrats wey!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Wish U N Blanco Could of Went... We Had A Bad Ass Time


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

Loco 61







:biggrin:


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE FOR SALE OR TRADE, LOCATED DALLAS AREA 

CLICK TO SEE PICS >>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=443555


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 24 2008, 05:17 PM~12244907
> *Loco 61
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO :biggrin: 

AND Who Was This :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 24 2008, 03:32 PM~12245048
> *LMAO  :biggrin:
> 
> AND Who Was This  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 24 2008, 07:14 AM~12241061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Not funny Teal


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Had to make the Micky Dee stop before we hit I 20 to Odessa
















after a little bit then it was on!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

:0


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

All was good until I saw red and blues behind us








As i said good bye to the TX Trooper we weree on our way again :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

For those of you that could not make it the night was bad ass....so we will skip those pics and go to the next day hung-over :biggrin: 
















Big Tex puttin it down


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 24 2008, 06:55 PM~12245844
> *All was good until I saw red and blues behind us
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie sorry to hear that. But better u than me! :biggrin: We passed so many laws having people pulled over. Had my ass scared! hno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Headin to the show


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I like how this hood opens!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I am not in to bikes BUT this was fuckin clean!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

LOCO 61 Congrats
















TX Massacre got in my way :angry:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 24 2008, 05:24 PM~12246192
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was gettin started :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

next year Ill make it a weekend and not just a day


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 07:29 PM~12246242
> *next year Ill make it a weekend and not just a day
> *


X2 No kiddos either!!! :no:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081124/ap_on_...wh/bush_pardons

_Brenda Jean Dolenz-Helmer of Fort Worth, Texas, for reporting or helping cover up a crime.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2008, 06:30 PM~12246256
> *X2 No kiddos either!!!  :no:
> *


hahaha you wanna drink some beer mijo? :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 07:32 PM~12246272
> *hahaha you wanna drink some beer mijo? :biggrin:
> *


Dont worry i'll let you hold my empties!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Glad every1 made it back ok


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 24 2008, 07:02 AM~12240787
> *home Sweet Home  Sup Fellas Got 2nd Place For Street Custom
> *



Congrats Loco 61!!! When I grow up I wanna be jus like YOU :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 24 2008, 10:27 PM~12248187
> *Congrats Loco 61!!! When I grow up I wanna be jus like YOU :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP2kWnlYVvE

I dont know how to load the vid straight to l.i.l. :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Nov 24 2008, 10:27 PM~12248187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2008, 11:59 PM~12249464
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP2kWnlYVvE
> 
> I dont know how to load the vid straight to l.i.l.  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

All N All Very Good Weekend I Will Be Back Next Year...
Got 2nd Place In Street...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 24 2008, 11:00 PM~12250397
> *All N All Very Good Weekend  I Will Be Back Next Year...
> Got 2nd Place In Street...
> 
> ...


Congrats homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2008, 10:59 PM~12249464
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP2kWnlYVvE
> 
> I dont know how to load the vid straight to l.i.l.  :dunno:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

View My Video


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 25 2008, 01:34 AM~12250665
> *View My Video
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 25 2008, 01:08 AM~12250471
> *Congrats homie!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 25 2008, 09:33 AM~12252049
> *TTT
> *



What up homie ! 

*Good Times ! ! !*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

New Revised Flyer......:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 









We are hosting another car wash / toy drive for the Santa Cop / ULA 2008 toy drive. 

Where: Good Deels Tires & Wheels Services
1700 S Westmoreland Rd
Dallas, Tx. 75211
When: 11-29-2008
Time: 10am-4pm
Cost: $5 donation or a New Unwrapped Toy (Benefiting the Santa Cop / ULA Toy Drive)

Come thru and get your car washed, drop a toy in the collection box and bring a smile to a childs face this holiday season. After all Christmas is all about the kids.



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Nov 25 2008, 09:33 AM~12252055
> *What up homie !
> 
> Good Times ! ! !</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>Sup David


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Dont forget to come out and show support.........*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

A&M putting out the cleanest rides in texas! Building the best and fixing the rest! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 25 2008, 06:44 PM~12256542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS MONTE HOMIE! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 25 2008, 06:44 PM~12256542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very Very Nice Bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 25 2008, 06:44 PM~12256542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

NOW THATS A MASTERPIECE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:Good Morning Fort Worth!!! :420:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 08:24 AM~12262059
> *:420:Good Morning Fort Worth!!!  :420:
> *


X2 :420: :420:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 08:24 AM~12262059
> *:420:Good Morning Fort Worth!!!  :420:
> *


 :0 :420: :420: :420: SUP FORT WORTH?


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*From my family to yours, Happy Thanksgiving!!!!*


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 26 2008, 08:02 AM~12262502
> *:0  :420:  :420:  :420: SUP FORT WORTH?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 06:24 AM~12262059
> *:420:Good Morning Fort Worth!!!  :420:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 25 2008, 08:05 AM~12252263
> *New Revised Flyer......:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


The owner of the Rim Shop has informed us he is trying to get the DMX Tv Crew to go out there on Saturday and Shoot some footage of this event. If your in town come thru and get your car/truck/bike on tv. lol....


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats poppin foros? Any one else gotta work on turkey day?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> DAAMMM!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 26 2008, 09:17 AM~12262284
> *X2  :420:  :420:
> *


 Sup Juan?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 26 2008, 01:43 PM~12264552
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 01:43 PM~12264562
> *:thumbsup:
> *


What up Alex! Happy Turkey Day to your family from mine!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 26 2008, 03:17 PM~12265454
> *What up Alex! Happy Turkey Day to your family from mine!!
> *


Happy Tamale Day... :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it Do Fort Worth! Hey Loco bust out with the tamales Ese! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 26 2008, 04:23 PM~12266071
> *What it Do Fort Worth!  Hey Loco bust out with the tamales Ese! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 02:34 PM~12266170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!!! You gonna share some of them? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 04:34 PM~12266170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 25 2008, 11:47 AM~12253563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this fool. LOL Dres first trip to Odessa. hahah :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 26 2008, 12:30 PM~12264446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 04:34 PM~12266170
> *
> 
> 
> ...











*GET IN MY BELLY!!!!* LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2008, 02:34 PM~12266170
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAKING SOME TOMORROW AT MY MOMS :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 24 2008, 02:29 PM~12243794
> *I was looking for you too Oso. ahaha you see our bikes? :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


YOUR BIKE LOOK GUD HOMIE I THINK IM GONNA GET SAM TO PAINT MY BABAYGURLS BIKE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats a good choice homie. Thanks sam did a bad ass job on my brown bike


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Nov 25 2008, 05:44 PM~12256542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet ass MC by A&M Customs... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my homies from Ol'Man John - Homie Styln


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

HAPPY THANKS GIVING DAY FROM ME


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 27 2008, 12:03 PM~12275320
> *HAPPY THANKS GIVING DAY FROM ME
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 27 2008, 03:58 PM~12277212
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :buttkick:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 25 2008, 08:05 AM~12252263
> *New Revised Flyer......:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Car Wash is tomorrow, it rained last night and supposes to be a good day tomorrow. So come by and get your car wash and drop a toy in the toy bin for some less fortunate children.

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats poppin foros? Doing another 8 hours here at work.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2008, 11:10 AM~12281127
> *whats poppin foros? Doing another 8 hours here at work.
> *


Spending another 24hrs here at home and all about town, retired homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Nov 28 2008, 09:21 AM~12280366
> *Car Wash is tomorrow, it rained last night and supposes to be a good day tomorrow. So come by and get your car wash and drop a toy in the toy bin for some less fortunate children.
> 
> -ZEUS DA GOD
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*DAMN*


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 28 2008, 04:50 PM~12283266
> *DAMN
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 28 2008, 06:50 PM~12283266
> *DAMN
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :guns: :yes: :420:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 28 2008, 04:50 PM~12283266
> *DAMN
> 
> 
> ...


What happen?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

he saw a tahoe speeding so when he tried to bust a bitch and catch up he wrecked into a pole.. fuked up.. i thought they were trained to drive all bad ass and shit..happened at hemphill and seminary. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: in a little bit imma be like this
:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: like the exorcist :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 28 2008, 06:50 PM~12283266
> *poleowned *


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 28 2008, 12:56 PM~12281385
> *Spending another 24hrs here at home and all about town, retired homie.. :biggrin:
> *



Must be Nice!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PMoney_@Nov 29 2008, 10:42 PM~12291036
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Germain???? U Going To The Hop Tomorrow??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lmao 
car wash killers on east berry


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

which hop???i didnt know anything about it..where and when??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 29 2008, 11:37 PM~12291474
> *which hop???i didnt know anything about it..where and when??
> *


A&M Custom At 12: Tomorrow


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 29 2008, 11:37 PM~12291468
> *lmao
> car wash killers on east  berry
> *


Thats some fucked up shit right ther :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 29 2008, 11:37 PM~12291468
> *lmao
> car wash killers on east  berry
> *


http://video.star-telegram.videos.vmixcore...edia?id=2436741


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ill try to be at the hop....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 29 2008, 11:58 PM~12291691
> * ill try to be at the hop....
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bored as fuck! Sup Oso!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

no hop


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

x2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

no hop guys.. :0 heres what i got
View My Video


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

View My Video for u 2 envy hoppin some and then i got the part where the driveshaft fell offf the cutt dawgg :uh:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 01:47 PM~12295274
> *Bored as fuck!
> *


WHY DID U LEAVE SO EARLY FOOL? GOT SCARED DIDNT YOU?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 30 2008, 06:55 PM~12296462
> *WHY DID U LEAVE SO EARLY FOOL? GOT SCARED DIDNT YOU?
> *


No one was doing anything fool!. I was there 2 hours


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 30 2008, 10:12 PM~12297668
> *No one was doing anything fool!. I was there 2 hours
> *



x2 :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## DANNY'S 66 (Sep 1, 2005)

FOR SALE 66 IMPALA CONVERTIBLE - $7,000.00 OR TRADE FOR HDT IMPALA.

THE CAR WAS TAKEN TO A LOCAL DALLAS BODY SHOP, THEY WORKED ON IT
FOR A FEW MONTHS THEN THE SHOP CLOSED, DID NOT FINISH THE WORK AND
THE CAR IS IN STORAGE NOW. MUST SELL, WILL CONSIDER TRADE FOR A IMPALA 
THAT IS RUNNING CONDITION. CAR IS LOCATED IN THE DALLAS AREA, 
CONTACT DANNY 972.201.6740 

*PROJECT - PROJECT - PROJECT - PROJECT*

FRAME IS FULLY WRAPPED

EXTENDED A-ARMS

3-1/2" TON SPRINGS

UNBREAKABLE BALL JOINTS

327 ENGINE

TURBO 400 TRANNY

DUAL 2-1/2" FLOWMASTER EXHAUST SYSTEM

NEW FLOORS INSTALLED

FIREWALLL MOLDED

NEW REAR BUMBER (IN BOX)

NEW TAIL LIGHTS (IN BOX)

NEW SIDE MOLDINGS

NEW FENDER MOLDINGS

NEW UPHOLSTERY ON SEATS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up foros


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Dec 1 2008, 01:47 PM~12303521
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Dec 1 2008, 06:10 PM~12304409
> *
> *


Wuts Poppin Coca Pearl ???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 1 2008, 09:54 PM~12306677
> *:420:
> *


 :420: :420: :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up fools!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Danny MIA


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2008, 11:07 PM~12307650
> *Danny MIA
> *


i thought he was in El Paso! :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 1 2008, 10:15 PM~12307749
> *i thought he was in El Paso!  :dunno:
> *


x2????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2008, 11:16 PM~12307771
> *x2????
> *


He Said He Was Going To The Odessa Show ANyone See Him THere?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2008, 10:17 PM~12307783
> *He Said He Was Going To The Odessa Show ANyone See Him THere?
> *


nope. hmmm now you got me thinking...


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Dec 2 2008, 12:02 AM~12308434
> *:wave:
> *


Wut Up TeXaS_ReGaL_85 ???


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thursday, December 4, 2008 @ 8:30pm @ The D BAR *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Dec 2 2008, 09:11 AM~12310569
> *ULA Meeting Thursday, December 4, 2008 @ 8:30pm @ The D BAR
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2008, 11:17 PM~12307783
> *He Said He Was Going To The Odessa Show ANyone See Him THere?
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: HE SAID HE WAS GONNA CALL ME WHEN HE GOT THERE BUT NEVER HEARD FROM HIM...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 2 2008, 11:29 AM~12311344
> *:nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  HE SAID HE WAS GONNA CALL ME WHEN HE GOT THERE BUT NEVER HEARD FROM HIM...
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Oso?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Is It getting Slower At Work For Everybody??? Cuz It IS Here... Soon We'll Be Just Chillin At Home


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81.7.TX., Elpintor
Here he is!! :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 2 2008, 11:57 AM~12311632
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 81.7.TX., Elpintor
> Here he is!!  :0
> *


 :0 Sup Danny ???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 2 2008, 11:32 AM~12311362
> *Is It getting Slower At Work For Everybody??? Cuz It IS Here... Soon We'll Be Just Chillin At Home
> *


Hell no we aint slow!! Mofos with $$ still buying planes!! :angry:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2008, 11:07 PM~12307650
> *Danny MIA
> *


Sup, Everyone ....I arrived late to El Paso and didn't make it to Odessa.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 2 2008, 11:59 AM~12311663
> *Sup, Everyone ....I arrived late to El Paso and  didn't make it to Odessa.
> *


What up Elpintor!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 2 2008, 12:02 PM~12311691
> *What up Elpintor!!
> *


Q-vole Big A, Need a hook up with some 2000 grd paper, Let me know if u got some.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 2 2008, 12:14 PM~12311820
> *Q-vole Big A, Need a hook up with some 2000 grd paper, Let me know if u got some.
> *


This weekend will be the soonest I can do anything.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Dec 2 2008, 11:59 AM~12311658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Are U Back ?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 2 2008, 11:59 AM~12311663
> *Sup, Everyone ....I arrived late to El Paso and  didn't make it to Odessa.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: SUP HOMIE????


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 2 2008, 11:30 AM~12311351
> *Sup Oso?
> *


SUP ALEX???? THIS FRIDAY WE ARE HAVING A GET TOGETHER AT THE WINGHOUSE FOR THE ULA TOY DRIVE, IF YOU OR ANY ONE ELSE WANTS TO STOP BY KICK IT. THEN I THINK WE GONNA HEAD TO FOROS TO SEE THE HOMETOWN BOYS :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 2 2008, 01:34 PM~12312503
> *SUP ALEX???? THIS FRIDAY WE ARE HAVING A GET TOGETHER AT THE WINGHOUSE FOR THE ULA TOY DRIVE, IF YOU OR ANY ONE ELSE WANTS TO STOP BY KICK IT. THEN I THINK WE GONNA HEAD TO FOROS TO SEE THE HOMETOWN BOYS :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Cool Wut Time?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 2 2008, 01:36 PM~12312528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FAF


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 1 2008, 02:09 PM~12302271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nevermind :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 2 2008, 01:38 PM~12312548
> *FAF
> *


??????


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

FUNNY AS F*(#


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 2 2008, 01:38 PM~12312551
> *Nevermind  :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Dec 2 2008, 01:40 PM~12312567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thanks Oso..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Dec 2 2008, 12:30 PM~12311995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Oso :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Check out some of my nephews work, He just started not to long.
















































He pretty much can do anything you want. If you need an estimate send
him an e-mail at [email protected]
He is located in EL PASO.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 2 2008, 03:37 PM~12313701
> *Check out some of my nephews work, He just started not to long.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: LOOKS GOOD!! HOW LONG IS NOT TO LONG AGO??


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 2 2008, 03:37 PM~12313701
> *Check out some of my nephews work, He just started not to long.
> 
> 
> ...



That looks real good vato!!! Glad you guys made it back ok. Your nephew gets down :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 2 2008, 04:26 PM~12314091
> *That looks real good vato!!! Glad you guys made it back ok. Your nephew gets down  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


X2


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Dec 2 2008, 04:26 PM~12314089-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx, Mike & Alex


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 2 2008, 03:37 PM~12313701
> *Check out some of my nephews work, He just started not to long.
> 
> 
> ...


6 MONTHS!!! DAMN THATS GOOD HOMIE!!! I WANNA LEARN, I CAN DRAW GOOD BUT NEVER TRIED TO AIRBRUSH. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 2 2008, 11:36 AM~12312528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL good one


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 2 2008, 01:37 PM~12313701
> *Check out some of my nephews work, He just started not to long.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie... My cousin in San Anto. does that too mostly Bikes but he takes on whatever check him out
http://www.zombiepaint.com If your nephew like doing bikes he will like my cousins web site...... Tell him to keep it up


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Dec 2 2008, 05:22 PM~12314655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx, I'll pass on his web site to him thats exactly what he wants to get into. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 2 2008, 06:00 PM~12316315
> *Yeah, He is catching on quick. Get your self a small set-up and start to practice and read up on it as much as you, can thats what he is doing.
> Thanx, I'll pass on his web site to him thats exactly what he wants to get into.  :thumbsup:
> *


Cool he is good bro!!! Hell if ever wants to talk to my cousin just hit me up on a P.M.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

what up ppl


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Dec 2 2008, 08:06 PM~12316365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q-vole :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

glad you made it back ok danny..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Dec 2 2008, 08:55 PM~12316875
> *what up ppl
> *


Sup playa


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 2 2008, 10:14 PM~12317955
> *glad you made it back ok danny..
> *


Thanx Germain, How you been?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Fort Worth rappers SKS are having a video shoot at Echo Lake Dec.13 at about 12:00 and having a concert later that night I will get more info on the concert. The video is for the song Drop It Like a 64 and they want low riders there. They do have big plans for this video so we hope every one can make it out there. Help support your local rapper.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 3 2008, 09:03 AM~12321985
> *Fort Worth rappers SKS are having a video shoot at Echo Lake Dec.13 at about 12:00 and having a concert later that night I will get more info on the concert. The video is for the song Drop It Like a 64 and they want low riders there. They do have big plans for this video so we hope every one can make it out there. Help support your local rapper.
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 3 2008, 07:03 AM~12321985
> *Fort Worth rappers SKS are having a video shoot at Echo Lake Dec.13 at about 12:00 and having a concert later that night I will get more info on the concert. The video is for the song Drop It Like a 64 and they want low riders there. They do have big plans for this video so we hope every one can make it out there. Help support your local rapper.
> *


TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

''hey dj play that song. And baby girl drop it like a 64 all night long'' haha cool song


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

who in fortworth got a 64 that hops?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 3 2008, 06:03 AM~12321985
> *Fort Worth rappers SKS are having a video shoot at Echo Lake Dec.13 at about 12:00 and having a concert later that night I will get more info on the concert. The video is for the song Drop It Like a 64 and they want low riders there. They do have big plans for this video so we hope every one can make it out there. Help support your local rapper.
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 01:25 PM~12323682
> *who in fortworth got a 64 that hops?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yo alex. I didnt see u. And i did not flp u off. Lmao


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 03:43 PM~12324927
> *Yo alex. I didnt see u. And i did not flp u off. Lmao
> *











:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 3 2008, 03:43 PM~12324927-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 3 2008, 04:10 PM~12325191
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 3 2008, 04:27 PM~12325367
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 and a half hours to go.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Just got back from Cali... Hope to be able to bring the Impala out this weekend..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Man i can't wait till i get my elcamino back together so i bust it back out in tha street. I miss the old days rollin main


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Dec 3 2008, 06:43 PM~12326506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ANy Pics Of Your El Camino?? Yeah I Remember Those Days.. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 3 2008, 03:43 PM~12326506
> *Just got back from Cali... Hope to be able to bring the Impala out this weekend..
> *


YEA RIGHT :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 3 2008, 06:38 PM~12326937
> *Man i can't wait till i get my elcamino back together so i bust it back out in tha street. I miss the old days rollin main
> *


welcome to LayItLow. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 3 2008, 06:21 PM~12327409
> *Welcome Home O Man John... Gotta Check Out Ur Ride..
> 
> ANy Pics Of Your El Camino?? Yeah I Remember Those Days..  :biggrin:
> *


 If you live in tha funk you have seen it its candy gold with a white top its been sitting up for a while


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 3 2008, 07:51 PM~12328481
> *YEA RIGHT :0
> *


how you been man you still got your monte?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2008, 08:11 PM~12328743
> *welcome to LayItLow.  :biggrin:
> *


Thax brotha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 3 2008, 10:26 PM~12328981
> *If you live in tha funk you have seen it its candy gold with a white top its been sitting up for a while
> *


I Dont Remember Bro... Lets See Some Pics TO Refresh My Memory.. U Go Any Extra Rims Laying Around ???


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 3 2008, 07:28 PM~12328999
> *how you been man you still got your monte?
> *


WHAT IT DO MATT? I SOLD MY GREEN MONTE NOW I HAVE MY LUXURY SPORT MC THE 1 THAT IS ON MY AVATAR


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 3 2008, 10:47 PM~12329240
> *WHAT IT DO MATT? I SOLD MY GREEN MONTE NOW I HAVE MY LUXURY SPORT MC THE 1 THAT IS ON MY AVATAR
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ive been ok danny


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 3 2008, 08:47 PM~12329240
> *WHAT IT DO MATT? I SOLD MY GREEN MONTE NOW I HAVE MY LUXURY SPORT MC THE 1 THAT IS ON MY AVATAR
> *


shit chillin wrkin gona break some necks in a few mounths when i bring her back out .... Thats a clean monte you got bro hit me up come by the house sometime


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 3 2008, 08:44 PM~12329183
> *I Dont Remember Bro... Lets See Some Pics TO Refresh My Memory.. U Go Any Extra Rims Laying Around ???
> *


what ya need?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 4 2008, 12:05 AM~12330307
> *shit chillin wrkin gona break some necks in a few mounths when i bring her back out .... Thats a clean monte you got bro hit me up come by the house sometime
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

If it aint to daym cold this weekend who is down to roll


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

FEW SHOTS I TOOK AT WORK YESTERDAY


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 3 2008, 07:03 AM~12321985
> *Fort Worth rappers SKS are having a video shoot at Echo Lake Dec.13 at about 12:00 and having a concert later that night I will get more info on the concert. The video is for the song Drop It Like a 64 and they want low riders there. They do have big plans for this video so we hope every one can make it out there. Help support your local rapper.
> *


Who want to come out to the shoot? The concert after is going to be at U Call It's.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I've returned from my short trip to Cali.. Went with Leonard (Techniques)... He went to present with his son with a promotion.. Congrat's to Leonard's son Mario who was promoted to Staff Srgt US Marines.. Mario has served tours in Iraq and Afganistan.. His avitar name is stonedraiders1213.. Send him a msg if you like congradulating him on his promotion and for serving our country.. A lowrider keeping us safe from the towel heads...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=8826


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN. all ULA Members:

Per Joe Ruiz, <span style=\'color:blue\'>you must attend tonight's ULA meeting. This is a really important meeting and he needs you there. You need to send someone else from your club or shop if you cannot make it. Thanks and see you guys at The D Bar tonight @ 8:30PM.</span>*


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 3 2008, 07:03 AM~12321985
> *Fort Worth rappers SKS are having a video shoot at Echo Lake Dec.13 at about 12:00 and having a concert later that night I will get more info on the concert. The video is for the song Drop It Like a 64 and they want low riders there. They do have big plans for this video so we hope every one can make it out there. Help support your local rapper.
> *


T
T
T
FOR SKS!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 4 2008, 09:17 AM~12332533
> *I've returned from my short trip to Cali.. Went with Leonard (Techniques)... He went to present with his son with a promotion.. Congrat's to Leonard's son Mario who was promoted to Staff Srgt US Marines.. Mario has served tours in Iraq and Afganistan.. His avitar name is stonedraiders1213.. Send him a msg if you like congradulating him on his promotion and for serving our country.. A lowrider keeping us safe from the towel heads...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=8826
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 3 2008, 11:45 PM~12330080
> *ive been ok danny  just a lil pissed off at the officers..I WANNA FLIP OFF!! OFFICER Hernandez for pulling me over because my "car" had a warrant...lol not me my car..FLIP OFF PUTO :biggrin:
> *


Thats messed up, So what did your car do to get a warrant? :dunno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy Bday Juan!! You only turn 21 once!!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha thanks 21 i can drink now ahaha


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 4 2008, 11:37 AM~12333440
> *Thats messed up, So what did your car do to get a warrant? :dunno:
> *


i really have no idea i think he just wanted to c if had all straight which i did  fuk it..same shirt different day for me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

SKS is the shit he gave me his new album just like nothing so i can bump it in my ride


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 4 2008, 12:30 PM~12333963
> *Happy Bday Juan!! You only turn 21 once!!!  :0
> *


X2 Homie, Happy B-Day !!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

2 Members: fortworthmex, Elpintor :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 12:38 PM~12334036
> *haha thanks 21 i can drink now ahaha
> *


SUP JUAN, HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 4 2008, 06:09 AM~12332500
> *Who want to come out to the shoot? The concert after is going to be at U Call It's.
> *


MAYBE


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Whats up guys i was thinking about putting a Toy Drive together here in Ft Worth What day would be a good day for you guys a Sat Or A Sunday it would be at the parking lot's of Twilight in south side ...
The Dates would be 20th or 21st....Let me know...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 3 2008, 09:05 PM~12330307
> *shit chillin wrkin gona break some necks in a few mounths when i bring her back out .... Thats a clean monte you got bro hit me up come by the house sometime
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

twilight? Pick a better location and thee artistics is there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Juan 










:roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 4 2008, 02:12 PM~12334857
> *Juan
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao god damn :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

happy birthday juanito
:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 4 2008, 02:39 PM~12335089
> *happy birthday juanito
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

heres 2 beers for you


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Those Some Tall Boys Right Ther... :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 4 2008, 02:12 PM~12334857
> *Juan
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Dec 4 2008, 01:32 PM~12334532
> *Whats up guys  i was thinking about putting a Toy Drive  together here in Ft Worth What day would be a good  day for you guys a Sat Or A Sunday it would be at the parking lot's of Twilight in south side ...
> The Dates would be 20th or 21st....Let me know...
> *


Either day is OK for me on this toy drive. The U.L.A.'s toydrive is only till the 14th so eirther of thos days are cool, let me know... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Whos going to this??? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

alex that is toooo gay. Lmao


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Here you go Juan... enjoy with your Coronas!!!


> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 4 2008, 02:53 PM~12335209
> *heres 2 beers for you
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 4 2008, 11:01 AM~12334246
> *SKS is the shit he gave me his new album just like nothing so i can bump it in my ride
> 
> 
> ...


Dec.13 Lets sho some funky town LOVE!!!!!!! C26(Carlos) is a cool ass dude!!!! The way he just gave you that CD that is how he is just a down ass homie...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Dec 4 2008, 07:35 PM~12338066
> *Dec.13 Lets sho some funky town LOVE!!!!!!! C26(Carlos) is a cool ass dude!!!! The way he just gave you that CD that is how he is just a down ass homie...
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I've returned from my short trip to Cali.. Went with Leonard (Techniques)... He went to present with his son with a promotion.. Congrat's to Leonard's son Mario who was promoted to Staff Srgt US Marines.. Mario has served tours in Iraq and Afganistan.. His avitar name is stonedraiders1213.. Send him a msg if you like congradulating him on his promotion and for serving our country.. A lowrider keeping us safe from the towel heads...  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=8826


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Pls come out and bring an unwrapped toy to this event.... Thank you.*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 4 2008, 10:13 PM~12339526
> *I've returned from my short trip to Cali.. Went with Leonard (Techniques)... He went to present with his son with a promotion.. Congrat's to Leonard's son Mario who was promoted to Staff Srgt US Marines.. Mario has served tours in Iraq and Afganistan.. His avitar name is stonedraiders1213.. Send him a msg if you like congradulating him on his promotion and for serving our country.. A lowrider keeping us safe from the towel heads...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=8826
> *


Congats Brother... ( stonedraider1213 ) ... I Know Leonard is Proud of U Homie 
... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Dec 4 2008, 07:35 PM~12338066
> *Dec.13 Lets sho some funky town LOVE!!!!!!! C26(Carlos) is a cool ass dude!!!! The way he just gave you that CD that is how he is just a down ass homie...
> *


lets do it


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

All Car Clubs & Solo Riders and Car Enthusiasts Invited

Free To The Public

All Donations Welcome

All Donations Will Benefit The Families of Toys For Tots

There will be Trophies Awarded for 1st & 2nd,3rd Places, Raffles and
D.J. Music for Entertainment









So Come Hang Out ,Have Fun and Enjoy And Support Our Event


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Dec 4 2008, 05:35 PM~12338066
> *Dec.13 Lets sho some funky town LOVE!!!!!!! C26(Carlos) is a cool ass dude!!!! The way he just gave you that CD that is how he is just a down ass homie...
> *


Hell yea Larry is a down and friend of mine Lets go rep it for tha FUNK


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 Members: Loco 61, chevy67impala


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Dec 5 2008, 08:18 AM~12343648
> *All Car Clubs & Solo Riders and Car Enthusiasts Invited
> 
> Free To The Public
> ...


COUNT ME IN FOR THIS 1


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2008, 11:06 AM~12334807
> *twilight? Pick a better location and thee artistibs is there
> *


 :uh: WHO R THEY?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The Cut Dog Cali swaggin now...

























[/QUOTE]


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 5 2008, 12:41 PM~12344998
> *:uh:  WHO R THEY?
> *


I was on my phone. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Dec 5 2008, 10:18 AM~12343648
> *All Car Clubs & Solo Riders and Car Enthusiasts Invited
> 
> Free To The Public
> ...


Im down fuck it. :biggrin:


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 5 2008, 10:21 AM~12343252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao shes fukin retarded but cute  that makes up for the retardedness :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2008, 03:27 PM~12345865
> *Im down fuck it. :biggrin:
> *


nice x23453356 :420: :420:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> The Cut Dog Cali swaggin now...


[/quote]
that car is clean as hell


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Man Im still a little :420: from last night


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2008, 08:24 PM~12348258
> *Man Im still a little :420: from last night
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 5 2008, 09:17 AM~12343641
> *lets do it
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 5 2008, 09:20 PM~12349300
> *:0
> *


went down town. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2008, 12:14 AM~12350516
> *went down town.  :biggrin:
> *


blancos BDay Was Yesterday... Happy B day Bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2008, 12:22 PM~12345821
> *I was on my phone.  :uh:
> *


 :twak: not going to make it to echo lake :angry: have other things i have 2 take care of


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry:      got a tickeet for hittin my hydros :0 :0 :uh:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 6 2008, 10:59 AM~12352453
> *blancos BDay Was Yesterday...  Happy B day Bro...  :biggrin:
> *


X2, Happy b-day Homie!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

x3


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 6 2008, 09:59 AM~12352453
> *blancos BDay Was Yesterday...  Happy B day Bro...  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 6 2008, 01:05 PM~12353032
> *:uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:           got a tickeet for hittin my hydros :0  :0  :uh:
> *


How Much R Thos These Days?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 6 2008, 06:15 PM~12354800
> *How Much R Thos These Days?
> *


I cant wait to get my first one. :cheesy:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 6 2008, 09:59 AM~12352453
> *blancos BDay Was Yesterday...  Happy B day Bro...  :biggrin:
> *


thanks thaks to all of yall :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 6 2008, 07:15 PM~12354800
> *How Much R Thos These Days?
> *


who knows but they couldnt find it in the lil book they had its 727.001 TRC INSUFFICIENT VEHICLE CLEARANCE OF ROADWAY..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin: I'll Take 2 LOL ... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 6 2008, 10:05 AM~12353032
> *:uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:           got a tickeet for hittin my hydros :0  :0  :uh:
> *


DAMN THATS A MOVING VIOLATION ISNT IT?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

who knows bro..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

HAPPY B DAY BLANCO! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

when did you switch it up juan :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

, 80 Eldog :nicoderm:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Keep it goin ill be out soon


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 6 2008, 09:09 PM~12357090
> *Keep it goin ill be out soon
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 6 2008, 10:49 PM~12356401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


When was these?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 6 2008, 10:36 PM~12357308
> *:0
> *


you allready know its time to bring her out of retirement ..... Its time to hit these streets i just got to put my front end back together & put my new PLATED rearend in :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

AWW CHIT guess everyone is going to sleep


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 7 2008, 12:38 AM~12357320
> *When was these?
> *


last sunday at a&m Customs where the hop was gonna take place at


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 4 2008, 04:52 PM~12336465
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TODAY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 6 2008, 10:41 PM~12356330
> *HAPPY B DAY BLANCO! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  We Had A Good Time LastNight... :biggrin: Wus Up Skim...?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 6 2008, 09:49 PM~12356401
> *when did you switch it up juan  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA not yet bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 12:58 PM~12359541
> *HAHA not yet bro.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 6 2008, 10:49 PM~12356401
> *
> when did you switch it up juan  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Germain u forgot the paint....let see some paint on it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 7 2008, 12:09 PM~12359607
> *Germain u forgot the paint....let see some paint on it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 7 2008, 01:09 PM~12359607
> *Germain u forgot the paint....let see some paint on it
> *


it has no clear on it so it aint gonna look good at all :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 7 2008, 01:34 PM~12360025
> *it has no clear on it so it aint gonna look good at all :uh:
> *


ouch! Im gonna get some real paint on there real soon.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Dec 5 2008, 09:18 AM~12343648
> *All Car Clubs & Solo Riders and Car Enthusiasts Invited
> 
> Free To The Public
> ...


would like to see all local d/fw car clubs and if you are coming please bring a unwrapped gift for a boy or girl and it is your choice ! please altleast ten dollars or more or a ten dollar donation! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 7 2008, 06:30 PM~12361564
> *would like to see all local d/fw car clubs and if you are coming please bring a unwrapped gift for a boy or girl and it is your choice ! please altleast ten dollars or more or a ten dollar donation! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


??? Who are you? Are yall excepting bikes in the show?

If yall are we will bring our bikes for the show.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 07:53 PM~12361789
> *??? Who are you? Are yall excepting bikes in the show?
> 
> If yall are we will bring our bikes for the show.
> *


i think he's the guy from Latino Entertainment. :dunno: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 7 2008, 03:53 PM~12360356
> *ouch! Im gonna get some real paint on there real soon.
> *


lol i didnt mean it like that fool..its gonna look like i painted it with a crayon :biggrin: but if you want some paint ill hook it up


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i was bored so i took a few shots of downtown foros


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 7 2008, 06:06 PM~12361894
> *i think he's the guy from Latino Entertainment.  :dunno:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea im the one and if you guys want to bring your bikes that would be good also and we are thinking of closing the streets off!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 7 2008, 04:30 PM~12361564
> *would like to see all local d/fw car clubs and if you are coming please bring a unwrapped gift for a boy or girl and it is your choice ! please altleast ten dollars or more or a ten dollar donation! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*NO, IT'S OLD MAN YELLER* :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 7 2008, 07:05 PM~12362458
> *:biggrin:
> yea im the one and if you guys want to bring your bikes that would be good also and we are thinking of closing the streets off!
> *


BIG George! welcome to layitlow newbie :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Dec 7 2008, 10:22 PM~12363477
> *BIG George! welcome to layitlow newbie :biggrin:
> *


X2 Tell Sup Homie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

From Hooters at Denton, Got there late. These is all I have


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

-SUPER62 :wave: :0 WHERE HAS THIS GUY BEEN?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 7 2008, 09:44 PM~12363776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 7 2008, 07:48 PM~12363820
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OLD MAN YELLER


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Dont forget about Dec 20th


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats up david


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 7 2008, 08:44 PM~12363776
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 7 2008, 09:30 PM~12364415
> *OLD MAN YELLER
> *


wus up rollin rich ! the only roller!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 8 2008, 06:37 PM~12372933
> *wus up rollin rich ! the only roller!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 NO U DIDNT!!!!! :nono:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 8 2008, 07:37 PM~12372933
> *wus up rollin rich ! the only roller!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :buttkick:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 7 2008, 10:51 PM~12363874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pix dany


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Foros ... :420: :420:


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Morning Homies.....


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*U.L.A. Meeting this Thursday, December 11th @ The D Bar - 8:30 P.M.
Need to be there, we will go over the Toy Drive's Last Stop and Christmas Party.
Thanks*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn its dead. Where yall at?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2008, 11:58 AM~12378393
> *damn its dead. Where yall at?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo loco. I cant answer pms at work. Ill pm u later


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2008, 12:15 PM~12378531
> *yo loco. I cant answer pms at work. Ill pm u later
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2008, 11:58 AM~12378393
> *damn its dead. Where yall at?
> *


X2


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey homies any one needs any Impala parts please free to pm if ya need any parts for your rides.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 9 2008, 02:25 PM~12379805
> *Hey homies any one needs any Impala parts please free to pm if ya need any parts for your rides.
> *


PM send.... Sup everyone :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 9 2008, 02:53 PM~12380033
> *PM send.... Sup everyone  :wave:
> *


SUP BIGDOG!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 9 2008, 03:07 PM~12380149
> *SUP BIGDOG!?!  :biggrin:
> *


Sup OSO, how your car coming along?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 9 2008, 03:14 PM~12380209
> *Sup OSO, how your car coming along?
> *


Sore subject pero "getting sprayed" this week. 5 weeks and counting... :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats poppin danny and oso


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2008, 03:24 PM~12380278
> *whats poppin danny and oso
> *


Nada.... just chillin.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

arleady. Few hours to go


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup brotha's its getting cold outside


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 9 2008, 06:40 PM~12381877
> *Sup brotha's its getting cold outside
> *



x2.....What it do funky town!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 9 2008, 06:40 PM~12381877
> *Sup brotha's its getting cold outside
> *


X3 hno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

It's starting to ice up over here....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 9 2008, 07:45 PM~12383304
> *It's starting to ice up over here....
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 9 2008, 08:45 PM~12383304
> *It's starting to ice up over here....
> *


Ice Skatin Time... :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ttT


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2008, 08:24 PM~12383725
> *Ice Skatin Time... :0
> *


Try not to do this in your car, it's not good for your health...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 10 2008, 08:41 AM~12388493
> *Try not to do this in your car, it's not good for your health...
> *


 :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 10 2008, 11:41 AM~12388493
> *Try not to do this in your car, it's not good for your health...
> *


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

DALLAS TEXAS PUTTIN' IT DOWN !!!![/b]


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*(If you are in charge of a region, try to see about how many toys you have so we can get an idea of what he have so far.)</span>*

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: Whats happening these weekend ?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 11 2008, 03:34 PM~12401426
> *:wave: Whats happening these weekend ?
> *


Car Show / Concert / Toy Drive in Dallas from 12 - 5 at Naro's Sports Bar.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 11 2008, 03:39 PM~12401472
> *Car Show / Concert / Toy Drive in Dallas from 12 - 5 at Naro's Sports Bar.
> *


 :thumbsup: Are you gona be there?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 11 2008, 03:45 PM~12401533
> *:thumbsup:  Are you gona be there?
> *


YESSIIRRRR!!! WASSUP HOMIE? WHERE YOU BEEN? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UPDATE ON LEXI!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She went to the clinic today and she is doing GREAT!!! They put her on monthly visits now and has to go to labs every other monday!!! She is still being home schooled by her mom. Thanks for everyones continued prayers and wishes for Lexi!!!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 11 2008, 03:43 PM~12401508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How do you get there?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 11 2008, 04:09 PM~12401769
> *!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!UPDATE ON LEXI!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> She went to the clinic today and she is doing GREAT!!! They put her on monthly visits now and has to go to labs every other monday!!! She is still being home schooled by her mom. Thanks for everyones continued prayers and wishes for Lexi!!!!!
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 11 2008, 05:51 PM~12402803
> *How do you get there?
> *


take 30 east to E. Grand and take a left on Beacon

Sup Carlos? You rollin??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

SUP HOMIES DONT FORGET THE HOMEBOYS SKS DOING A VIDEO SHOOT THIS SATURDAY AT ECHO LAKE AT NOON FOR THEIR SONG "DROP IT LIKE A 64" LETS SHOW SOME FUNKY TOWN LOVE


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 11 2008, 06:14 PM~12403065
> *take 30 east to E. Grand and take a left on Beacon
> 
> Sup Carlos? You rollin??
> *



Maybe Homie, but the 67 at the shop getting the engine swapt. :uh:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 11 2008, 04:49 PM~12403353
> *SUP HOMIES DONT FORGET THE HOMEBOYS SKS DOING A VIDEO SHOOT THIS SATURDAY AT ECHO LAKE AT NOON FOR THEIR SONG "DROP IT LIKE A 64" LETS SHOW SOME FUNKY TOWN LOVE
> *


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 11 2008, 04:49 PM~12403353
> *SUP HOMIES DONT FORGET THE HOMEBOYS SKS DOING A VIDEO SHOOT THIS SATURDAY AT ECHO LAKE AT NOON FOR THEIR SONG "DROP IT LIKE A 64" LETS SHOW SOME FUNKY TOWN LOVE
> *


     thats whats up Homie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 11 2008, 06:49 PM~12403353
> *SUP HOMIES DONT FORGET THE HOMEBOYS SKS DOING A VIDEO SHOOT THIS SATURDAY AT ECHO LAKE AT NOON FOR THEIR SONG "DROP IT LIKE A 64" LETS SHOW SOME FUNKY TOWN LOVE
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 11 2008, 12:43 PM~12401508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL BE THERE WITH MY MONTE REPPIN *ROLLERZ ONLY FT. WORTH*


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 11 2008, 04:49 PM~12403353
> *SUP HOMIES DONT FORGET THE HOMEBOYS SKS DOING A VIDEO SHOOT THIS SATURDAY AT ECHO LAKE AT NOON FOR THEIR SONG "DROP IT LIKE A 64" LETS SHOW SOME FUNKY TOWN LOVE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 11 2008, 10:14 PM~12405249
> *I WILL BE THERE WITH MY MONTE REPPIN ROLLERZ ONLY FT. WORTH
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 11 2008, 07:52 PM~12405724
> *:0
> *


 :yes: :werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 12:25 AM~12406911
> *
> *


 :420: Damn Gotti You Never Sleep.... Ur Always On There :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

what up foritos


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2008, 03:54 AM~12409029
> *what up foritos
> *


Wut It Do.... Skim.? GooooooooD Mornin Fellas Its Friday


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2008, 06:07 AM~12409635
> *Wut It Do.... Skim.?    GooooooooD Mornin Fellas Its Friday
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2008, 07:07 AM~12409635
> *Wut It Do.... Skim.?    GooooooooD Mornin Fellas Its Friday
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 12 2008, 08:21 AM~12409667
> *:wave:
> *


Wuts Crackalacin ?


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ATTN. ULA:

This weekend is our most important weekend, we had our last ULA meeting for the year last night and we went over some stuff. If you were not present this info is for you.


On Saturday we will have our last Car Show / Toy Drive @ Naro's Sports Bar. It is in East Dallas (1111 S Beacon St. Dallas, TX 75223). It will be from 12-5pm. On Sunday we will have the last Toy Drive Stop @ OK Sports Bar (7315 Gaston Ave Dallas,TX 75214). We will first meet at Joes Burgers (4408 Ash Ln, Dallas, TX 75223) @ 1pm and we will leave Joes Burgers at 2pm. We are asking for everyone that will do the caravan to be ready to leave by 2pm and also we all need to bring 2 (or more) toys with you that day. When we get to OK Sports Bar, Dallas Police - Santa Cops will be waiting there with a truck to load up all the toys to take to the needy families. Please we ask that you leave all the drama at home. We will have media coverage there so please be on your best behavior. If you have any questions, please make sure you call me. Also if you had a region that you were in charged off, please be sure to pick up all toys and just have them ready for Sunday. We hope to raise 3,000 toys, so get your family and friends to come and join us and have them bring a toy, the more the merrier........ HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!
*LOVE - BELI**


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 12 2008, 01:23 AM~12407781-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Skim, Loco61, J-Ray,Teal62 & Blanco :wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

about to get it crackin on my frame today


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2008, 10:33 AM~12410216
> *about to get it crackin on my frame today
> *


Are you gona water sand and paint?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}+Dec 12 2008, 10:16 AM~12410098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About Mofo Time... :biggrin: U'll Be Done In No Time


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Alex u going to Echo Lake tomorrow?


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

here is the flier.............


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

I know Im late but WHAT IT DO FUNKY TOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 12 2008, 10:50 AM~12410346
> *I know Im late but WHAT IT DO FUNKY TOWN! :biggrin:
> *


sup :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 12 2008, 10:43 AM~12410285
> *Sup Alex u going to Echo Lake tomorrow?
> *


Yup... U Rollin?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 12 2008, 10:50 AM~12410346
> *I know Im late but WHAT IT DO FUNKY TOWN! :biggrin:
> *


Sup Carlos


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 12 2008, 09:37 AM~12410240
> *Are you gona water sand and paint?
> *


yeah, wet sand today, paint by sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2008, 10:55 AM~12410389
> *Yup... U Rollin?
> *


Yep, Lets meet up somewhere and roll out together or I can stop by your house?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2008, 10:57 AM~12410405
> *yeah, wet sand today, paint by sunday! :biggrin:
> *


You need some Help?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 12 2008, 10:58 AM~12410410
> *Yep, Lets meet up somewhere and roll out together or I can stop by your house?
> *


Damn I Just Remembered My Kids Hav A Basketball Game In The Morning But It Finishes At 12 So I Should Be cool.. I'll Give U A Call As Soon As I Get Out..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

one of my favorite videos of all time puros impalas cruising together listening to some oldies


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 12 2008, 01:02 PM~12411575
> *one of my favorite videos of all time  puros impalas cruising together listening to some oldies
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

What up Foros!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup brotha's nice day for a cruise :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 12 2008, 01:56 PM~12413665
> *Sup brotha's nice day for a cruise  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:biggrin: Puttin my lil boys new low low bike together  do you still talk to randy?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

whats up homeboys :biggrin: ..i have one question monday morning when i was gonna raise my car up that shit took like 8 licks to bring it up a couple of inches..why was that???does the oil gets too thick during the cold??im confused brothas


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 12 2008, 04:56 PM~12413665
> *Sup brotha's nice day for a cruise  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: hell yeah


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 12 2008, 05:08 PM~12413786
> *whats up homeboys :biggrin: ..i have one question monday morning when i was gonna raise my car up that shit took like 8 licks to bring it up a couple of inches..why was that???does the oil gets too thick during the cold??im confused brothas
> *


Yeah Cold Weather = Thick Fluid... No Hoppin


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

It Is Nice Outside...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 12 2008, 03:08 PM~12413786
> *whats up homeboys :biggrin: ..i have one question monday morning when i was gonna raise my car up that shit took like 8 licks to bring it up a couple of inches..why was that???does the oil gets too thick during the cold??im confused brothas
> *


have you checked you batteries you might have a dead cell in one


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 12 2008, 03:22 PM~12413937
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 12 2008, 05:08 PM~12413786
> *whats up homeboys :biggrin: ..i have one question monday morning when i was gonna raise my car up that shit took like 8 licks to bring it up a couple of inches..why was that???does the oil gets too thick during the cold??im confused brothas
> *


 Yes your oil will be thicker. You might want to run a load test on all your batterys too,


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 12 2008, 05:13 PM~12413835
> *have you checked you batteries you might have a dead cell in one
> *


  i will charge em all up and take em to auto zone get em checked..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 12 2008, 05:32 PM~12414030
> *Yes  your oil will be thicker. You might want to run a load test on all your batterys too,
> *


  chargin em up right now


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 12 2008, 04:14 PM~12414460
> * chargin em up right now
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bout to get off work


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 04:40 PM~12414720
> *bout to get off work
> *


bet your ready for to get off


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im going through some old main street videos!! foros used to do it big back in the day.. till the cops started shuttin it down damn it :cheesy: check out my video collection :biggrin:


----------



## I.C. Joker (Oct 1, 2008)

_*CHECK IT OUT !!!!!!!!!

NEW ALBUM !!!!!!!!! 

LOW-n- SLOW !!!!!!!!!!

IN THE STREETS NOW !!!!!!!!!!

COMING TO A CAR SHOW / TOY DRIVE NEAR YOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!

ONLY $5.00 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ALBUM FEAT. ARTIST SUCH ASS ...................

**** LIL ROB **** MR. CAPONE-E **** MR. SANCHO **** LIGHTER SHADE OF BROWN **** ICE CUBE **** SNOOP DOGG **** JOKER **** WAR **** MASTER P **** MIKE JONES **** SPM **** AND MANY MORE **** *_


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 12 2008, 07:15 PM~12415060
> *im going through some old main street videos!! foros used to do it big back in the day.. till the cops started shuttin it down damn it :cheesy:  check out my video collection :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Bit THer Lots Of ChiChis :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ass & titties


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 12 2008, 05:15 PM~12415060
> *im going through some old main street videos!! foros used to do it big back in the day.. till the cops started shuttin it down damn it :cheesy:  check out my video collection :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


about what year were they taken in?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 12 2008, 07:15 PM~12415060
> *im going through some old main street videos!! foros used to do it big back in the day.. till the cops started shuttin it down damn it :cheesy:  check out my video collection :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a pretty good collection. You should make one long video with all your collection that will rep Foritos.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 12 2008, 08:28 PM~12415723
> *about what year were they taken in?
> *


the oldest one i have is 2001 ..but i there is alot of em that have no labels so im going through all of emm..found some interesting stuff on em..ill make a nice video of em :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 12 2008, 08:45 PM~12415870
> *Thats a pretty good  collection.  You should make one long video with all your collection that will rep Foritos.
> *


imma do a nice one  since its boring and cold outside


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 12 2008, 09:21 PM~12416114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Dec 12 2008, 09:19 PM~12416100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks Nice Juan.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uVLaDtXgU6A&feature


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

what up Funk Town Cruise Any Cruise tonigth ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 13 2008, 07:38 AM~12419303
> *what up Funk Town Cruise Any Cruise tonigth ?
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 13 2008, 05:38 AM~12419303
> *what up Funk Town Cruise Any Cruise tonigth ?
> *


Come by echo lake today about 12:00.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 13 2008, 09:15 AM~12419420
> *Come by echo lake today about 12:00.
> *


Got My Ride All Shined Up Early This Morning.... Now Gotta Finish With Kids Basketball N I'll Be there... ANyone Wut To Roll??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 13 2008, 07:38 AM~12419303
> *what up Funk Town Cruise Any Cruise tonigth ?
> *


 :biggrin: nice day to cruise


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> Make Sure U Get Alittle Action Ass / Tits. :biggrin:
> i dont know if they were 18 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > Make Sure U Get Alittle Action Ass / Tits. :biggrin:
> > i dont know if they were 18 :uh:
> 
> 
> :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 11 2008, 06:49 PM~12403353
> *SUP HOMIES DONT FORGET THE HOMEBOYS SKS DOING A VIDEO SHOOT THIS SATURDAY AT ECHO LAKE AT NOON FOR THEIR SONG "DROP IT LIKE A 64" LETS SHOW SOME FUNKY TOWN LOVE
> *


GOOD TURN Out Today....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 13 2008, 05:07 PM~12421627
> *GOOD TURN Out Today....
> *


pics for those who couldn't make it!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I did not have my camera but it was a good turn out.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 8 2008, 09:37 PM~12372933
> *wus up rollin rich ! the only roller!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: and who the fuck are you??????


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

PICS!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Dec 13 2008, 05:04 PM~12421990
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry: and who the fuck are you??????
> *


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What up Foros


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 13 2008, 05:07 PM~12421627
> *GOOD TURN Out Today....
> *


i know you took some pics alex.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 13 2008, 05:07 PM~12421627
> *GOOD TURN Out Today....
> *


Thanx for lunch and the beers...next time I'm buying


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds like yall had a good time i was stuck at the house


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up to all the true lowriding homies


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Buenos Diaz Funky Town :wave: Looks like another nice day for a spin today.



> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater+Dec 14 2008, 01:49 AM~12424954-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave: Sup Homie... Whats up with your ride? Doing some serious work on it?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS+Dec 13 2008, 09:38 PM~12423391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its Bad Ass Outside.... To Bad I Had A Long Night... :  Went To The New West For Crazy C From KNON Birthday Party


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats popin guys! GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2008, 12:14 AM~12431504
> *Whats popin guys! GO COWBOYS!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: Dam Cold Outside.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 15 2008, 10:44 AM~12433415
> *:wave:  Dam Cold Outside.
> *


 hno: hno: Its About Time... I Was Wondering When It Was Going To Start Getting Cold... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

getting cold at the wrong time some asshole broke into my blazer lastnight


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 15 2008, 01:02 PM~12434411
> *getting cold at the wrong time some asshole broke into my blazer lastnight
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 15 2008, 03:30 PM~12435651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammm!! That looks exactly like my Regal back in 93 before it got totaled  .


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 15 2008, 04:09 PM~12435948
> *Dammm!! That looks exactly like my Regal back in 93 before it got totaled  .
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn it man!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

that sux man


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cook:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

I HEARD THAT OU GUYS FREEZING UP.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Dec 15 2008, 08:11 PM~12438979
> *I HEARD THAT OU GUYS FREEZING UP.
> *


Lil somethin


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, blanco :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup brotha's everone went to sleep? I fixed my shit today hopfully i can get some sleep tonight


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 15 2008, 10:54 PM~12440261
> *Sup brotha's everone went to sleep?  I fixed my shit today hopfully i can get some sleep tonight
> *


What was wrong with it? Taking it the the sho next week?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up danny and no problem homie and wuts up alex,fortworthmex,juangotti, and all the other homies


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Good morning homies!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO+SS,Dec 15 2008, 09:11 PM~12438979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <span style=\'color:red\'>Sup Oso?? Wut Time U Go To Work?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Finally done, just missing the skirts and window trim is at the chrome shop...


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

Copa Dallas 
525 S. Industrial Blvd
Dallas, TX.[/b]


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 16 2008, 08:45 AM~12444057
> *Finally done, just missing the skirts and window trim is at the chrome shop...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

I REMEMBER THIS 69 WHEN IT WAS WHITE ON SUPREMES THAT OG. BUT THIS 2ND VERCION IT'S KLEAN TOO.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Dec 16 2008, 02:37 PM~12445981
> *I REMEMBER THIS 69 WHEN IT WAS WHITE ON SUPREMES THAT OG. BUT THIS 2ND VERCION IT'S KLEAN TOO.
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Dec 16 2008, 02:37 PM~12445981
> *I REMEMBER THIS 69 WHEN IT WAS WHITE ON SUPREMES THAT OG. BUT THIS 2ND VERCION IT'S KLEAN TOO.
> *


X2, Are you gona take it out these weekend?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Q-vole Juan :wave:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2008, 12:43 PM~12446036
> *:0
> *


SUP LOCO WHAT UP 2.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

SEISKUATRO,SS is that red rag top yours?It looks real clean. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Dec 16 2008, 02:48 PM~12446068
> *SUP LOCO WHAT UP 2.
> *


Just Here Chillin At Work Like Alwayz... Wuts Going On Overthere?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bad ass ride john


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 02:57 PM~12446142
> *bad ass ride john
> *


U Taking Ur Bike Gotti?


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2008, 12:53 PM~12446116
> *Just Here Chillin At Work Like Alwayz... Wuts Going On Overthere?
> *


NADA SITING AT HOME MOBILE IT'S DEAD RIGTHNOW IT'S SUCK'S.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Dec 16 2008, 02:58 PM~12446150
> *NADA SITING AT HOME MOBILE IT'S DEAD RIGTHNOW IT'S SUCK'S.
> *


Its Dead Here At Work To... We'll All BeSettin At Home Chillen If This Keeps Up... :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2008, 03:00 PM~12446164
> *Its Dead Here At Work To... We'll  All BeSettin At Home Chillen If This Keeps Up... :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 
work on the 61'
:wave:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2008, 01:00 PM~12446164
> *Its Dead Here At Work To... We'll  All BeSettin At Home Chillen If This Keeps Up... :biggrin:
> *


I HEAR YOU I DO CONSTRUTION WORK N ALWAYS GET'S SLOW AT THE END +BEGINING OF THE YEAR I HOPE IT'S GONNA PICK UP.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Dec 16 2008, 03:03 PM~12446186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Also Work In The Construction End.... N Its Slow..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> Fug That 61 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Dec 16 2008, 04:12 PM~12446711
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Sup Luis


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 16 2008, 08:45 AM~12444057
> *Finally done, just missing the skirts and window trim is at the chrome shop...
> 
> 
> ...


Clean mofo!!!!!


Sup Loco 61 its geting cold homie!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Bigstew :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Dec 16 2008, 01:47 PM~12446060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to twilight? Yea.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2008, 07:00 PM~12450109
> *
> to twilight? Yea.
> *


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rick :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 16 2008, 06:52 PM~12448342
> *Clean mofo!!!!!
> Sup Loco 61 its geting cold homie!!!
> *


Sup Bro? Just Came In From My Garage. I Was Putting Stuff Up... Have It Laying All Around The Crib...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 16 2008, 01:44 PM~12446045
> *X2, Are you gona take it out these weekend?
> *


No, sorry homies but I'm leaving to Cali tomorrow for the Holidays, won't be back until mid-to late January.. I'll break the 69 out sometime in Feb... I plan on spending most of my times in Ft Worth this year, so let's get it going again big in the new year 2009... I'm still looking for people to join up with me. So I'm put'n it out there now I'm starting an OG car club chapter this year.. For now all I'll say is it'll be an OG (over 40 yrs) club with the main chapter out of Cali (ELA)...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Dec 16 2008, 01:37 PM~12445981
> *I REMEMBER THIS 69 WHEN IT WAS WHITE ON SUPREMES THAT OG. BUT THIS 2ND VERCION IT'S KLEAN TOO.
> *


Thx homie, it's been a long time build up...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 16 2008, 11:35 PM~12451909
> *No, sorry homies but I'm leaving to Cali tomorrow for the Holidays, won't be back until mid-to late January.. I'll break the 69 out sometime in Feb... I plan on spending most of my times in Ft Worth this year, so let's get it going again big in the new year 2009... I'm still looking for people to join up with me. So I'm put'n it out there now I'm starting an OG car club chapter this year.. For now all I'll say is it'll be an OG (over 40 yrs) club with the main chapter out of Cali (ELA)...
> *


  
OG ELA


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

SUP LOCO :loco:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Dec 17 2008, 12:59 AM~12452208
> *SUP LOCO :loco:
> *


Sup Lucio..? :around:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 17 2008, 12:35 AM~12451909
> *No, sorry homies but I'm leaving to Cali tomorrow for the Holidays, won't be back until mid-to late January.. I'll break the 69 out sometime in Feb... I plan on spending most of my times in Ft Worth this year, so let's get it going again big in the new year 2009... I'm still looking for people to join up with me. So I'm put'n it out there now I'm starting an OG car club chapter this year.. For now all I'll say is it'll be an OG (over 40 yrs) club with the main chapter out of Cali (ELA)...
> *


Orale... Well have a safe trip and have a good Merry X-Mas & A Happy New Year. Good Luck with the new club and we'll see you next year. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 17 2008, 09:34 AM~12453599
> *Orale... Well have a safe trip and have a good Merry X-Mas &  A Happy New Year. Good Luck with the new club and we'll see you next year. :thumbsup:
> *


X2  Sup Danny...?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 17 2008, 09:36 AM~12453602
> *X2      Sup Danny...?
> *


Pos aqui nomas, Debating if I should change my rear pump seals right now or do it later :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 17 2008, 09:45 AM~12453631
> *Pos aqui nomas, Debating if I should change my rear pump seals right now or do it later :dunno:
> *


Better Sooner Than Later


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:werd:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Dec 15 2008, 11:55 PM~12441860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Who is in charge of the hop?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Dec 17 2008, 10:03 AM~12453706
> *Who is in charge of the hop?
> *


I think it's BIG GEORGE send him a PM. I'm sure he will guide you in the right direction.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Man I'm already missing summer :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

im ready to step up to the car scene


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 02:17 PM~12457219
> *im ready to step up to the car scene
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 16 2008, 07:34 PM~12450407
> *Sup Rick  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: fukkk u ricky :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 17 2008, 01:53 PM~12455610
> *:420:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 05:17 PM~12457219
> *im ready to step up to the car scene
> *


Estodo, about time :yes: So what first on your agenda? I'll help you with what ever I can :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 03:21 PM~12457851
> *:biggrin: fukkk u ricky :uh:
> *


 :0 WHATS GOING DOWN HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Dec 17 2008, 09:40 PM~12460437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


chillen :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 10:59 PM~12460696
> *13 inch chrome Z's
> Partial frame wrap
> 2 Hi/Lo pumps
> ...


Cool.. What are you planning on doing first? I can make your doors pop open with your alarm.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 07:59 PM~12460696
> *13 inch chrome Z's
> Partial frame wrap
> 2 Hi/Lo pumps
> ...


DAMN U MUST BE ON BALLER STATIUS


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 17 2008, 08:09 PM~12460832
> *Cool.. What are you planning on doing first? I can make your doors pop open with your alarm.
> *


HOW MUCH WOULD THAT RUN?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 17 2008, 10:09 PM~12460832
> *Cool.. What are you planning on doing first? I can make your doors pop open with your alarm.
> *


BODY WORK!!!!!
I need to get it out the way. LMK if you down to get down. I got hella body supplies. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 17 2008, 10:09 PM~12460833
> *DAMN U MUST BE ON BALLER STATIUS
> *


*NO KIDS+ NO WIFE= $$$BALLIN!!!!!!$$$*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL Not realy but It aint gonna be done over night


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 17 2008, 11:10 PM~12460845
> *HOW MUCH WOULD THAT RUN?
> *


$300.xx for shaved doors with with parts and labor but no paint. It would be $150.xx more to match your paint. Also It does not include the alarm. My basic alarm is $125.xx installed.








Heavy duty parts used.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 11:10 PM~12460846
> *BODY WORK!!!!!
> I need to get it out the way. LMK if you down to get down. I got hella body supplies. :biggrin:
> *


We need to get together some day and plant it out. We did homeboys truck in about three week part time . He did all the sanding and iI did the body work. He layed the truck on the driver side.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I dont have any major major damage so I should be easy( LOL) I definelt wanna shave the doors. When you down to get together LMK.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2008, 11:55 PM~12461478
> *I dont have any major major damage so I should be easy( LOL) I definelt wanna shave the doors.  When you down to get together LMK.
> *


Any weekend is cool.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 17 2008, 11:00 PM~12461535
> *Any weekend is cool.
> *


We need to do an overview. lmk what I need.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2008, 12:06 AM~12461618
> *We need to do an overview. lmk what I need.
> *


I'll see u at the TOY DRIVE these week end. I'll probably be there late as always.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup J-Ray. I talked to your Bro the other day. Is tomorrow a good day to go by and see your car?


:dunno: were u go :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 17 2008, 11:29 PM~12461856
> *I'll see u at the TOY DRIVE these week end. I'll probably be there late as always.
> *


ok Ill bring the cutty.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sup Foros? I'll see all you homies saturday at the toy drive!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 17 2008, 10:31 PM~12461879
> *Sup J-Ray. I talked to your Bro the other day. Is tomorrow a good day to go by and see your car?
> :dunno:      were u go :dunno:
> *


How about Saturday before or after the toy drive?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 17 2008, 10:31 PM~12461879
> *Sup J-Ray. I talked to your Bro the other day. Is tomorrow a good day to go by and see your car?
> :dunno:       were u go :dunno:
> *


Saturday good!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 18 2008, 07:03 AM~12464087
> *How about Saturday before or after the toy drive?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Already. Toydrive will be cool. They servin any booze?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2008, 11:26 AM~12464716
> *Already. Toydrive will be cool. They servin any  booze?
> *


Twilight Sports BAR I hope so, or I'll bring my own! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Dec 18 2008, 09:03 AM~12464087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



After the show sounds good :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Dec 18 2008, 08:50 AM~12464058-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What... you ready to flash your ID now that you hit the BIG21


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 18 2008, 11:26 AM~12464716-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres A 30 Day Waiting Period After Turning 21 son


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 18 2008, 01:02 PM~12465505
> *Theres A 30 Day Waiting Period After Turning 21 son
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears: :banghead: :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hell naw there isnt. I went down town that night alex. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2008, 01:19 PM~12465624
> *hell naw there isnt. I went down town that night alex. :biggrin:
> *


J/K LOL...


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Whats up funkytown are you ready for Sat ? I am


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: 
UaQUGpxOtaY&feature=related
:biggrin:


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Whats up Homies I would like to Invite You to a Party tonight !


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 18 2008, 03:43 PM~12466795
> *:wave:
> UaQUGpxOtaY&feature=related
> :biggrin:
> *



bad ass video


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Dec 18 2008, 04:58 PM~12467413
> *Whats up Homies I would like to Invite You to a Party tonight !
> 
> 
> ...



Who's going to this? :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 18 2008, 03:43 PM~12466795
> *:wave:
> UaQUGpxOtaY&feature=related
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty7imp, theoso8, blanco


SUP OSO, AND BLANCO :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 18 2008, 06:01 PM~12467969
> *Who's going to this? :cheesy:
> *


pick me up....... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chrome? Tonight? Orly?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 18 2008, 06:54 PM~12468459
> *pick me up....... :biggrin:
> *



Te pega tu wife! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 18 2008, 07:06 PM~12470181
> *Te pega tu wife! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 18 2008, 10:38 AM~12465309
> *After the show sounds good :thumbsup:
> *


Thankx looking forward to getting this thing rolling  see you this weeken bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 18 2008, 02:43 PM~12466795
> *:wave:
> UaQUGpxOtaY&feature=related
> :biggrin:
> *


used to have this on my myspace.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, 817LoLo
What up DAN MAN!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 19 2008, 07:49 AM~12474023
> *
> *


whats up loco :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 18 2008, 10:06 PM~12470181
> *Te pega tu wife! :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Im going to try to get my undies back under the car this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 19 2008, 11:42 AM~12475268
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whas up David what's going on


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 19 2008, 08:58 AM~12474051
> *whats up loco  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Blanco U Going Tomorrow?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 19 2008, 11:33 AM~12474768
> *Im going to try to get my undies back under the car this weekend  :biggrin:
> 
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Any Wurd?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 19 2008, 12:20 PM~12475593
> *Sup Blanco U Going Tomorrow?
> *


Yes what time u going dog


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 19 2008, 03:28 PM~12476552
> *Yes what time u going dog
> *


About Noon Time Kids Are Having Basketball Games In The Morning..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

today is a good day to bring them out for a roll


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 19 2008, 03:28 PM~12476552
> *Yes what time u going dog
> *



u taking la troka loca! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal85TX_@Dec 18 2008, 02:36 PM~12466305
> *Whats up funkytown are you ready for Sat ? I am
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 19 2008, 04:57 PM~12477830
> *u taking la troka loca!  :biggrin:
> *


if you help me take it


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 20 2008, 10:41 AM~12482478
> *if you help me take it
> *


lets do it! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Might not make it with the bikes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo 80 eldog I cant answer pms right now but the reason its not letting u do that is because u are to new to layitlow homie. U have wait a while.


----------



## Regal85TX1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanx to everybody that came come out.....


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> Good turn out today :thumbsup: I took a few pics and videos... was low on battery on the camera.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics danny


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 20 2008, 10:14 PM~12485705
> *nice pics danny
> *


Thanx, I'm down loading some vis but they take looooooooooooooongggg.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 20 2008, 09:29 PM~12485466
> *Good turn out today :thumbsup: I took a few pics and videos... was low on battery on the camera.
> 
> 
> ...


Added video


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

all good. I cant see them right now anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

mas photos.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Dec 20 2008, 11:05 PM~12486049
> *mas photos.
> *


*ALEX*


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 20 2008, 09:20 PM~12486181
> *ALEX
> *


sAY Bro sorry I was late, but thanks for going to check out my ride..... Looking forward to you hooking up my ride..... Thank you Danny!!!! You and Big Dave are going to make my Fleetwood look sweet ... I will keep in touch


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Dec 20 2008, 11:05 PM~12486049
> *mas photos.
> *


X817 


Alex where are those vids!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Nice seeing all you homies out there yesterday! Had a good time, and there was some nice ass rides. :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Dec 20 2008, 11:31 PM~12486254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2... Same here Homie.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 21 2008, 08:41 AM~12488628
> *X817
> Alex where are those vids!!  :biggrin:
> *


My Laptop Is Broke Should Have It Fixed Tomorrow


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 21 2008, 12:59 PM~12489827
> *My Laptop Is Broke Should Have It Fixed Tomorrow
> *


dam :angry:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 21 2008, 02:34 PM~12490002
> *dam  :angry:
> *



x2


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

caddy looks good mayn loco hope you get your computer fixed brotha went & trew a cruise last night with a couple of homies


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

You allways got to rep tha FUNK :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 21 2008, 06:40 PM~12491507
> *caddy looks good mayn loco hope you get your computer fixed brotha went & trew a cruise last night with a couple of homies
> 
> 
> ...


Thars a clean ass MONTE!!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Where Did You Guys Roll At??? Still Trying To Get That HP Going....


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

over here in river side hit the north for a min it was cold as hell


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 21 2008, 10:33 PM~12493741
> *over here in river side hit the north for a min it was cold as hell
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up guys


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 21 2008, 09:35 PM~12493050
> *Where Did You Guys Roll At??? Still Trying To Get That HP Going....
> *


My Computer Went To Shit... May Take Alittle Longer To Get Fixed


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

that sux alex. My pc did that a few months ago


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*4sale - 1974 TEXAS plates - $50 free shipping - PM me....*


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 22 2008, 06:33 AM~12496715
> *My Computer Went To Shit... May Take Alittle Longer To Get Fixed
> *


That sux man hope you get it fxed soon


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

I NEED A 327/283 2 BARREL CARB WHO HAVE 1


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Dec 23 2008, 12:21 AM~12504417
> *I NEED A 327/283 2 BARREL CARB WHO HAVE 1
> *


I Got In OG 2 Barrel Carb From My 283 $35 U Pick Up..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

hno: its cold :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 23 2008, 09:15 AM~12506267
> *hno: its cold  :biggrin:
> *


X2 hno: hno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn its cold outside!! :angry:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> > Good turn out today :thumbsup: I took a few pics and videos... was low on battery on the camera.
> 
> 
> 
> Damn its been a long time since I've ben on the net.... the pics look good Danny. Hope the family is all good. I've ben real busy at work lately. C-ya soon vato!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet pics


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Danny, I just got the call that my a-arms are ready for pick-up. Progress...sloooooooowly but surely.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Dec 23 2008, 11:03 AM~12506745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Estodo.... :thumbsup: Progress...sloooooooowly but surely.

*HAPPY HOLIDAYS A TADOS Y QUE LA PASEN BUIEN CON LA FAMILIA.* :yes: :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 23 2008, 05:14 PM~12509309
> *Well Welcome back Bigmike.  Thanx and the family is doing good.... they are getting ready to make tamales.
> Esto....  :thumbsup:    Progress...sloooooooowly but surely.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 23 2008, 11:51 PM~12512749
> *
> 
> 
> ...


       :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Got my Laptop Going .... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2008, 01:19 AM~12513636
> *Got my Laptop Going ....  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: estodo :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Fort Worth..... Whos Grubin Out Tonight?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2008, 12:19 AM~12513636
> *Got my Laptop Going ....  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 24 2008, 10:51 AM~12515923
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


My Laptop Was Down, Microsoft Windows Vista Was Downloading Some Shit N Thro A Fart.... Kept Restarting It Self... But Its Fixed Now... Its The One That I Have Most Of My Stuff On...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2008, 09:54 AM~12515951
> *My Laptop Was Down, Microsoft Windows Vista Was Downloading Some Shit N Thro A Fart.... Kept Restarting It Self... But Its Fixed Now... Its The One That I Have Most Of My Stuff On...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

Wishing everyone in Funky Town and their families the best this holiday season.

-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2008, 10:50 AM~12515917
> *Sup Fort Worth..... Whos Grubin Out Tonight?
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: Im drinking!!!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy and safe New Years 
- from Oso and the Subliminal Family


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Dec 24 2008, 12:27 PM~12516599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X817 
MERRY CHRISTMAS & A HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY HOMIES FROM THE FUNK*


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS FUNKY TOWN 817


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 24 2008, 04:26 PM~12518848
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL!
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 24 2008, 02:15 PM~12518248
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL MY HOMIES FROM THE FUNK
> *


x2


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

*Everybody be safe out there and have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year*


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

WUTS UP HOMIES HOPE EVERY ONE AND THERE FAMILY HAS A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM OUR FAMILY TO YOURS


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

FELIZ NAVIDAD 817 RYDERZ.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 24 2008, 07:18 PM~12520041
> *WUTS UP HOMIES HOPE EVERY ONE AND THERE FAMILY HAS A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS FROM OUR FAMILY TO YOURS
> *


same to u dog


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 24 2008, 08:30 PM~12520135
> *same to u dog
> *



x2


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Need a New Years Special!! Most of you know i have lots of sand paper! Need to paint my ride! Willing to hook you up with hella sandpaper and supplies maybe some cash as well, we can work out the details. Just putting this out there to see who might be interested. LMK!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 25 2008, 12:38 PM~12523938
> *Need a New Years Special!! Most of you know i have lots of sand paper! Need to paint my ride! Willing to hook you up with hella sandpaper and supplies maybe some cash as well, we can work out the details. Just putting this out there to see who might be interested. LMK!!
> *


Lets do it, By when do you want iy done?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 25 2008, 01:11 PM~12524133
> *Lets do it, By when do you want iy done?
> *


the sooner the better!! you let me know!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hope everyone had a safe and Merry Christmas... See you all in Feb upon my return to Texas..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats up fortworth!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 26 2008, 03:31 PM~12531100
> *whats up fortworth!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 26 2008, 02:31 PM~12531100
> *whats up fortworth!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:420: :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

bump


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 27 2008, 09:38 AM~12535931
> *bump
> *



BUMPING UP


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Funky Town


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: Dont Ask Why :rant:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What happend Loco


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 28 2008, 05:55 PM~12545205
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  Dont Ask Why :rant:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :420: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 28 2008, 07:24 PM~12545817
> *What happend Loco
> *


6 To 44 Eagles :thumbsdown: :tears:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

i have a front clip for a cutlass with out the header panel for $130.00 if anyone inter. lmk


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 25 2008, 03:08 PM~12524737
> *the sooner the better!! you let me know!!
> *


PM send


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 28 2008, 08:04 PM~12546113
> *6  To  44  Eagles    :thumbsdown:  :tears:
> *


 :angry: :angry:   :rant: :rant: Fukkin horrible game!! Basketball season now! GO MAVS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 28 2008, 08:17 PM~12546215
> *i have a front clip for a cutlass with out the header panel for $130.00 if anyone inter. lmk
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


seen it today, that shit is clean....good price too...


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 28 2008, 06:37 PM~12546374
> *:angry:  :angry:      :rant:  :rant: Fukkin horrible game!! Basketball season now! GO MAVS!!! :biggrin:
> *


You said it bro


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo tomas. I wanna look at it homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2008, 01:14 PM~12551123
> *yo tomas. I wanna look at it homie
> *


 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Dec 28 2008, 10:01 PM~12547163
> *You said it bro
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 29 2008, 11:31 AM~12551240
> *:0
> *


let me know homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 29 2008, 01:13 PM~12551543
> *let me know homie
> *


Look at it Saturday?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Funky town


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP 4 NEW YEARS EVE?? WUTS EVERYONE DOING? :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 30 2008, 10:03 AM~12559116
> *SUP 4 NEW YEARS EVE?? WUTS EVERYONE DOING? :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats the deal foros


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Extra COPS on the road this New Years looking 4 drunk drivers hno: hno: hno: :worship: :worship: So everyone be safe!!!
Im gonna have a party at my house if anybody wants to roll hit me up :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 30 2008, 01:40 PM~12560444
> *Extra COPS on the road this New Years looking 4 drunk drivers hno:  hno:  hno:  :worship:  :worship: So everyone be safe!!!
> Im gonna have a party at my house if anybody wants to roll hit me up :420:
> *


Whens The Party?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ooohhh yeahhh


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2008, 09:30 PM~12564003
> *ooohhh yeahhh
> *


 :around:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 30 2008, 07:45 PM~12563152
> *Whens The Party?
> *


Tommorow homie, bring who you want, dont know how many people gonna show up but inviting everybody. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 30 2008, 10:31 PM~12565439
> *Tommorow homie, bring who you want, dont know how many people gonna show up but inviting everybody. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy Homie Styln New Years, to all my homie sit'n out in Ft Worth & Tarrant County..


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 30 2008, 06:43 AM~12559028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy New Years to all!! Stay safe, dont go to jail, see you guys next year!!!

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 31 2008, 11:14 AM~12568750
> *Happy New Years to all!! Stay safe, dont go to jail, see you guys next year!!!
> 
> :420:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

*EVERYBODY HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!! * :wave: 

Let's get ready for the up comming year..... :biggrin: I know I am :scrutinize:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 31 2008, 11:15 AM~12568761-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I am gonna look like tomorrow bout 12 or 1 when i wake up!! :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats up guys. Whats poppin. Ready 4 the new year


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 31 2008, 12:43 PM~12569517
> *EVERYBODY HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!   :wave:
> 
> Let's get ready for the up comming year.....  :biggrin:      I know I am :scrutinize:
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 31 2008, 01:51 PM~12569978
> *whats up guys. Whats poppin. Ready 4 the new year
> *


Sup with it homie?? Ill be chillin at my house if yall wanna come thru. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 31 2008, 01:25 PM~12569778
> *Wut up Loco!! When can I check out that 61. Bish coming out real nice homie!!! :thumbsup:
> What I am gonna look like tomorrow bout 12 or 1 when i wake up!!  :banghead:
> *


Let Me Kno When>..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 31 2008, 05:07 PM~12571379
> *Let Me Kno When>..
> *


Me to Alex :yes: .Hey Andrew maybe after I c your 64 we can head out to Alex place.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 31 2008, 05:15 PM~12571444
> *Me to Alex :yes: .Hey Andrew maybe after I c your 64 we can head out to Alex place.
> *


The 61 Is Still At The Painters... We Can Roll Up There If you Guys Want


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 31 2008, 05:41 PM~12571668
> *The 61 Is Still At The Painters... We Can Roll Up There If you Guys Want
> *



:0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Happy New Year everyone be safe!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 31 2008, 05:41 PM~12571668
> *The 61 Is Still At The Painters... We Can Roll Up There If you Guys Want
> *


What would be a good time?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 31 2008, 05:00 PM~12571850
> *What would be a good time?
> *


My bros name is Andre not Andrew. LOL
but we should all start calling him that ahahaha.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 31 2008, 04:05 PM~12571362
> *Sup with it homie?? Ill be chillin at my house if yall wanna come thru. :biggrin:
> *


In the Agg huh? Laws out good tonight we shall see.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 31 2008, 03:50 PM~12571771
> *Happy New Year everyone be safe!
> *


x 2


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 31 2008, 04:50 PM~12571771
> *Happy New Year everyone be safe!
> *


x3


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

HAPPY NEW YEARS


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 31 2008, 07:09 PM~12572452-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy New Years to you too and all the *MAJESTICS*.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 1 2009, 12:34 PM~12576888
> *:dunno:  My BaD if I called him Andre I know it's Andrew. :yes:
> Happy New Years to you too and all the MAJESTICS.
> *


Na it its Andre
not andrew. nevermind danny. hahah :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 05:14 PM~12577782
> *Na it its Andre
> not andrew. nevermind danny. hahah  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Got it :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 31 2008, 06:00 PM~12571850
> *What would be a good time?
> *


I Gotta Work Tomorrow .... :angry: N Thinking OF Going To The Rancho At Tomorrow NIght N Comming Back On Saturday.. Mid Day.... Might Be First Part Next Week..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Went to the Majestics picnic, sorry didn't get there till about 12:30 and the hop was already over, guess in Cali there hop's start early :dunno: :dunno: 

Anyway here's a few pic's of some real OG's.. Over 100 years of lowriding tradition in these pic's. Imperials (lil Jesse, Gypsie Rose) - Ray Techniques - 
Joe Latin Lords - Ernie / Archie KLIQUE - Homie Styln aka Lil John former member New Wave / KLIQUE..











Couple of Lil G's, a few of my grand kids..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bad ass pics John.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm ready to come back home and get some lowriding going in Ft Worth homies. Let's make Trinity park our hang out when the weather gets better. Let's start doing our own picnics this year.. Let's see about getting a lowrider org started in Ft Worth.. I'm ready so let's do this thang..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2009, 11:33 PM~12581440
> *I'm ready to come back home and get some lowriding going in Ft Worth homies. Let's make Trinity park our hang out when the weather gets better. Let's start doing our own picnics this year.. Let's see about getting a lowrider org started in Ft Worth.. I'm ready so let's do this thang..*


John you reading my mind homie. Im down for all the above. You have THEE ARTISTICS full coroperation with any lowrider events you can plan. (if the schedule permits.) :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2009, 11:47 PM~12581593
> *John you reading my mind homie. Im down for all the above. You have THEE ARTISTICS full coroperation with any lowrider events you can plan. (if the schedule permits.)  :biggrin:
> *


Cool homie I appreciate your backing homie..


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats up ricky


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 2 2009, 12:33 AM~12581440
> *I'm ready to come back home and get some lowriding going in Ft Worth homies. Let's make Trinity park our hang out when the weather gets better. Let's start doing our own picnics this year.. Let's see about getting a lowrider org started in Ft Worth.. I'm ready so let's do this thang..
> *


That sounds like a plan to me, Count me in :thumbsup: 


:wave: Sup Juan,


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 2 2009, 12:32 PM~12584013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I see u danny! Whats the deal homie. Bout to get to sanding this weekend.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2009, 11:33 PM~12581440
> *I'm ready to come back home and get some lowriding going in Ft Worth homies. Let's make Trinity park our hang out when the weather gets better. Let's start doing our own picnics this year.. Let's see about getting a lowrider org started in Ft Worth.. I'm ready so let's do this thang..
> *


im in :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 2 2009, 08:54 AM~12583830
> *whats up ricky
> *


  CHILLIN. GET A ROLL CALL GOIN 4 TOMORROW


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i gotta work sunday morning. :yessad:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 2 2009, 11:05 AM~12584680
> *i gotta work sunday morning.  :yessad:
> *


u ack like that is goin to slo u down :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck it. Who down to roll tomorrow night? Sonic on main?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 2 2009, 12:10 PM~12584715
> *fuck it. Who down to roll tomorrow night? Sonic on main?
> *


I AM DOWN TO ROLL uffin: uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Jan 2 2009, 04:43 PM~12585890
> *I AM DOWN TO ROLL  uffin:  uffin:
> *


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 2 2009, 11:44 AM~12584514
> * CHILLIN. GET A ROLL CALL GOIN 4 TOMORROW
> *


CAN I COME OR WHAT?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

already. Where we meeting at. The wash is kind played out. No one goes anymore. Just post up at sonic?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll give Ceasar a call and try and get the IC crew out there, let's get some hop'n going, cause we all know where the real King of the Streets resides, Ft Worth baby 'For you 2 Envy'..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 2 2009, 11:32 AM~12584013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Lic, who's is it's?????


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be back sometime around the end of Jan, let's try and get everyone interested in getting something going together and meet around the last weekend of Jan or 1st weekend of Feb.. Anyone have a suggestion where we could sit down and meet and hold a meeting if we can get this going? Roll Call...
All those interested give me a call; Homie John 469-735-0502.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

shit im down for the cruise !!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: say homie we can meet at a restaraunt here in the funk if you want ?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Funky town


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Loco 61 1178 

ROLL CALL!!! Whos rollin tonight?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 3 2009, 12:48 PM~12592892
> *Loco 61 1178
> 
> ROLL CALL!!! Whos rollin tonight?
> *


I'm in :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 3 2009, 10:48 AM~12592892
> *Loco 61 1178
> 
> ROLL CALL!!! Whos rollin tonight?
> *


im in for it! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 3 2009, 12:58 AM~12591019
> *shit im down for the cruise !!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: say homie we can meet at a restaraunt here in the funk if you want ?
> *


Give Ceasar a call and let him know where and when this going to happen tonite..
972-513-3752.. I'm outta town right now, will be back at the end of the month..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*DONT PUSSY OUT!!!! DOWN TO ROLE HARD TONIGHT!


Is fucken nice out side! *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Im in im probly gona be out in the 64 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 3 2009, 05:26 PM~12594786
> *Im in im probly gona be out in the 64  :biggrin:
> *


Names Juan homie. come say hi. Fat balled dude in a "Thee Artistics" shirt.

I drive a ragady cutlass.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, sixty7imp

I see you! You rollin?
cost ya 10 bucks.

5 dollar gas and 5 grub


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juan im gathering up the club now to see who wants to roll out Ill keep an eye out for you.. My names Matt I wont be in my Elco tonight ill be in a Black 64 with a white top


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ALL YALL BETTER SHOW UP!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Why are you still on the computer shut down and roll out :buttkick: Come on out the door Juan! I'm leaving now too. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

You homies be safe out there....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Jan 3 2009, 07:42 PM~12595852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Where yall at?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

streetlife here. R.O commin too


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE TURN OUT. To bad I gotta work tomorrow.  I would have stayed longer. had fun. next time guys.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I had some family come in didnt have a chance to go :tears:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Tonight we had a good turn out and the weather was EXELENT! Good meeting alot of you for the first time. Here are some pics.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Danny its all motivation. The cutty is coming.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Glad to see peeps takin advantage of the weather in the funk  I want mine out bad SOON VERY SOON IT WILL BE BACK!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 4 2009, 12:27 AM~12598545
> *Glad to see peeps takin advantage of the weater in the funk   I want mine out bad SOON VERY SOON IT WILL BE BACK!!!!!
> *


Next time bro. good turn out.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I wish it could be like the old days roll till 3-4 & call it a night once i get the undies done the elco is gona play again


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

And more.

















































































Red Six Four Video shot
View My Video


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

man it was a good turn out and i just got home ! :biggrin: man cant wait for this cold weather to leave !! :twak:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, cant wait either these is gona be a good summer.
View My Video


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Pics Danny... Looks Like You Guys Had A Good Time...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Its was a blast Alex. Nice lil turn out.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 4 2009, 11:05 AM~12600565
> *Its was a blast Alex. Nice lil turn out.
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 4 2009, 03:20 AM~12599582
> *Yeah, cant wait either these is gona be a good summer.
> View My Video
> *


X2 Nice pics!! :thumbsup:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 4 2009, 02:32 AM~12599185
> *man it was a good turn out and i just got home !  :biggrin: man cant wait for this cold weather to leave !! :twak:
> *


 :thumbsup: CALL HOMIE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks like a good turn out, can't wait to get home..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 4 2009, 02:38 PM~12602196
> *Looks like a good turn out, can't wait to get home..
> *


Let's get a big picinc going sometime around the end of Feb weather permiting.. 
Also let's get an Easter picinc going this year with a big Easter Egg hunt for the kid.. Who wants to help out and get this thing organised with me?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Always down to help. Be nice to get all the president from all the clubs together to talk and organize a lil something you know?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 4 2009, 01:43 PM~12602228
> *Let's get a big picinc going sometime around the end of Feb weather permiting..
> Also let's get an Easter picinc going this year with a big Easter Egg hunt for the kid.. Who wants to help out and get this thing organised with me?
> *


yea we need to get ready for the easter picnic and we need to put some one in charge of this ! anyone? :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

also it will be at trinity park by the pavillion!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 4 2009, 05:18 PM~12603430
> *yea we need to get ready for the easter picnic and we need to put some one in charge of this ! anyone? :thumbsup:
> *


George you stepping up to the plate? Mr. Promo. :biggrin:


----------



## prieto (Jul 23, 2006)

*where is the hangout area? i plan on heading back to ft worth hopefully in april and bringning my truck so i can cruise. last time i was there there was nothing going on. but i see that it has changed big time*


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 4 2009, 04:19 PM~12603437
> *also it will be at trinity park by the pavillion!
> *


Yo George just a heads up you know they shut that park down after a few hours just like on 4th of july they post up at every entrance ( i know cause I worked it)... I love that park and the history of cruising there but the big truth to it you guys may want to find a park and buy a permit to rsvp a spot and make it happen where there is no problem I know you can rsvp a spot at Trinity but for those who may come late or even leave the park to get some things there is a big chance they will not get back in the park... Hit me up I can give a little better info


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2009, 09:33 PM~12581440
> *I'm ready to come back home and get some lowriding going in Ft Worth homies. Let's make Trinity park our hang out when the weather gets better. Let's start doing our own picnics this year.. Let's see about getting a lowrider org started in Ft Worth.. I'm ready so let's do this thang..
> *


 Like we talked about.... bring things to Ft Worth it would be nice to start things here too.... everyone from here has to always go to Dallas all the time !!! :yes:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 4 2009, 12:43 PM~12602228
> *Let's get a big picinc going sometime around the end of Feb weather permiting..
> Also let's get an Easter picinc going this year with a big Easter Egg hunt for the kid.. Who wants to help out and get this thing organised with me?
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 4 2009, 10:20 AM~12600434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hemphill Carwash and the Sonic on Main. Just keep checking in some will post up show, pic nics, or what ever is going on.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 4 2009, 08:47 PM~12604994
> *Like we talked about.... bring things to Ft Worth it would be nice to start things here too.... everyone from here has to always go to Dallas all the time !!! :yes:
> *


The U.L.A. is for Dallas / Ft. Worth right? So why isnt the meetings closer to Fort Worth? Just a question, and an idea. Why cant the U.L.A. have the meetings in the center of the metroplex, like in Arlington. :dunno: :dunno: I bet if the meetings were closer, clubs from Foros would get more involved with the U.L.A.

I can do my part in helping with whatever you guys wanna do. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 4 2009, 09:38 PM~12606454
> *The U.L.A. is for Dallas / Ft. Worth right? So why isnt the meetings closer to Fort Worth? Just a question, and an idea. Why cant the U.L.A. have the meetings in the center of the metroplex, like in Arlington.  :dunno:  :dunno: I bet if the meetings were closer, clubs from Foros would get more involved with the U.L.A.
> 
> I can do my part in helping with whatever you guys wanna do. :biggrin:
> *


  Well said Oso. With out stepping on any ones toes I would luv to get more involved in the ULA but I can not make the commute. Arlington is way more nuetral.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 12:09 AM~12607517
> *  Well said Oso. With out stepping on any ones toes I would luv to get more involved in the ULA but I can not make the commute. Arlington is way more nuetral.
> *


Having to drive deep into Dallas on a thursday night, and having to wake up at 5am to go to work is a beating. But I made a commitment so I rarely miss a meeting.

It was just a thought since the U.L.A. logo does have "Dallas / Ft. Worth" in it, there should be no reason to start another organization just for Foros.

Plus, could you imagine if we got ALL the clubs, shops, and solo riders on the same page in the metroplex!?!?!?!? That would be a big step!!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*1968 T E X A S *

These plates are in very good condition, they can be repainted/powder coated no holes on the metal just minor surface rust. 

*$50 + Shipping*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 4 2009, 08:38 PM~12606454
> *The U.L.A. is for Dallas / Ft. Worth right? So why isnt the meetings closer to Fort Worth? Just a question, and an idea. Why cant the U.L.A. have the meetings in the center of the metroplex, like in Arlington.  :dunno:  :dunno: I bet if the meetings were closer, clubs from Foros would get more involved with the U.L.A.
> 
> I can do my part in helping with whatever you guys wanna do. :biggrin:
> *


Personally I don’t thing that will ever happen I’ve been involved in the ULA since 2002 and I’ve live in Ft Worth ever since and I just don’t see the ULA meeting in Arlington or in Ft Worth… it’s a long commute to Dallas and some times I hate the long drive, I believe this the Ft Worth pees and I can’t speak for everyone would 

A. Be more involved in the ULA if they would met near to Ft Worth once a month

Or

B. Organize something of there own in Ft Worth a spin off from the ULA 

I’m sure many people have considered that many many times…. Now I’m originally from Cali . E.L.A came here to Texas via the military and once my club gave me the approval to open a chapter here it was originally Techniques Dallas chapter but soon I realized I was never going to get Ft Worth pees reppin Dallas so we changed to the Texas Chapter so it wouldn’t matter.. But coming from out of state I came to the conclusion that there is a big difference between the two city … it not like CA out there club say Los Angeles but don’t live in ELA but it no big deal.. So yes I would agree if ULA would get near to Ft Worth and you would have more involvement that just my two cents


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Can someone from the ULA that makes the decisions of where they set up meetings, clear up why they do not hold meetings in Fort Worth or other areas besides North Dallas?? Just a question!! Certainly do not want to step on anybodys toes!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

United Lowriders of Fort Worth? AkA ULFW? :dunno: I would like to be apart of the ULA though. Just dont have the resources to make it out to E. Dallas twice a month. :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

So Wut Do We Need To Do???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

get organized in Fort Worth. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2009, 12:29 PM~12610417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(TopCopOG @ Jan 4 2009, 08:47 PM) 
Like we talked about.... bring things to Ft Worth it would be nice to start things here too.... everyone from here has to always go to Dallas all the time !!! 
============================================



> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 4 2009, 09:38 PM~12606454
> *The U.L.A. is for Dallas / Ft. Worth right? So why isnt the meetings closer to Fort Worth? Just a question, and an idea. Why cant the U.L.A. have the meetings in the center of the metroplex, like in Arlington.  :dunno:  :dunno: I bet if the meetings were closer, clubs from Foros would get more involved with the U.L.A.
> 
> I can do my part in helping with whatever you guys wanna do. :biggrin:
> *


We tried moving the meeting one time closer, we had it at over off Harry Hines but the location closed and they moved it back to the old location which is a haul. I'm not saying we want to step on toes or compete with the ULA, all I'm saying is there's things going on in the Ft Worth area and a lot of people just don't want to travel to Dallas and visa versa, and they don't want to move some place more central, like Arlington, which is central to both cities.. I'll continue to go to ULA meetings but I'd like to have something for the Ft Worth area.. I could go to both and keep both groups informed of what the other is doing.. If people in Ft worth feel it's better for them to have something like this then I'm down for it.. Both groups could work together, should be no problem..

Let me know what you think out there in the Ft Wort - Arlington area riders. ...
Like I said I'm in Cali right now but will be back in a few weeks, if someone can get a location where we can meet and get this thing going let me know..

Homie john - 817-368-1648


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 4 2009, 07:23 PM~12604652
> *Yo George just a heads up you know they shut that park down after a few hours just like on 4th of july they post up at every entrance ( i know cause I worked it)... I love that park and the history of cruising there but the big truth to it you guys may want to find a park and buy a permit to rsvp a spot and make it happen where there is no problem I know you can rsvp a spot at Trinity but for those who may come late or even leave the park to get some things there is a big chance they will not get back in the park... Hit me up I can give a little better info
> *


If were going to be organized then that's what we need to do. Get permits and if we have to hire off duty cops to patrol then we'll do that to.. Leonard may be able to help with that part. That's what the ULA does for this same reason, they kept getting run out of the park so we started getting permits and off duty cops as required by the city..
That's why we need to meet so we can get organized...

If anyone has any question please call me, I headed out on road trip to Northern Cali...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 5 2009, 02:41 PM~12611587
> *QUOTE(TopCopOG @ Jan 4 2009, 08:47 PM)
> Like we talked about.... bring things to Ft Worth it would be nice to start things here too.... everyone from here has to always go to Dallas all the time !!!
> ============================================
> ...


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 4 2009, 04:33 PM~12603568
> *George you stepping up to the plate? Mr. Promo. :biggrin:
> *


man just give me the word and its on !!! :biggrin: we need to find a good size park so lets get this rollin!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 10:12 AM~12610327
> *United Lowriders of Fort Worth? AkA  ULFW?  :dunno: I would like to be apart of the ULA though. Just dont have the resources to make it out to E. Dallas twice a month. :dunno:
> *


 yea sounds like a plan


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 5 2009, 12:44 PM~12611615
> *If were going to be organized then that's what we need to do. Get permits and if we have to hire off duty cops to patrol then we'll do that to.. Leonard may be able to help with that part. That's what the ULA does for this same reason, they kept getting run out of the park so we started getting permits and off duty cops as required by the city..
> That's why we need to meet so we can get organized...
> 
> ...


.... We could not do that at Trinity maybe another park but I am almost 99% sure it will not happen at that park... FWPD SHUTS IT DOWN... meaning after awhile nobody in ONLY OUT even if you have kids and your wife and you just went to the store to get drinks wants it shut down thats the end to it... I feel what you are saying but it could never happen at that park... Trust me I had to shut down West 7th Entrance to trinity on 4th of July... BIG GEORGE knows what I mean


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 5 2009, 02:41 PM~12611587
> *QUOTE(TopCopOG @ Jan 4 2009, 08:47 PM)
> Like we talked about.... bring things to Ft Worth it would be nice to start things here too.... everyone from here has to always go to Dallas all the time !!!
> ============================================
> ...


Ill volunteer to go to both ULA meetings and the ones in Ft. Worth as well. I can help John with relaying info. I live in Arlington like Homie John. Now we need a meeting spot. :dunno: I got one in Arlington if we need it... Anyone own a bar? Resteraunt? A bar? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hmm small bar? Lowrider Friendly???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 09:08 PM~12615296
> *hmm small bar? Lowrider Friendly???
> *


 Where we have the ULA meetings at, theres a bar but also a seperate room. Sometimes it does get noisey at the bar and some people are not able to hear bout whats going on in the meeting.

For example : The spot I got is Winghouse on 30 and Collins in Arlington. Where we had the "Praying for Lexi" car show. They have a seperate enclosed room from the resteraunt. We need a place something like that. I can get that spot with no problem, but if we could get something like that in Foros, then I think we can get a better turnout.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [B_@~~
> *theoso8,Jan 5 2009, 08:59 AM]
> Having to drive deep into Dallas on a thursday night, and having to wake up at 5am to go to work is a beating. But I made a commitment so I rarely miss a meeting.
> It was just a thought since the U.L.A. logo does have "Dallas / Ft. Worth" in it, there should be no reason to start another organization just for Foros.
> ...



Allot of good question and idea's for FT Worth
:thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 5 2009, 09:50 PM~12615901
> *Allot of good question and idea's for FT Worth
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*I support the ULA but I'm game for something here to... I've been driving to Dallas for years now.. It would be great for something here there is allot more involvement now in Ft Worth then there was 5 years ago....*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lest get a date first. then a time. and finally a spot.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

We need a foremen to head this newly established union.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 08:09 PM~12616142
> *We need a foremen to head this newly established union.
> *


I say Homie John.. :biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 5 2009, 09:19 PM~12616299
> *I say Homie John..  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :worship:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 5 2009, 10:14 PM~12618042
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :worship:
> *


 i agree !!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Say Leonard and John....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 5 2009, 10:19 PM~12616299
> *I say Homie John..  :biggrin:
> *


X2 He is retired, so this will seem like another job for him!!!! :biggrin: We all will need to do our parts to get this up and running and organized.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 6 2009, 06:53 AM~12620205
> *X2 He is retired, so this will seem like another job for him!!!!  :biggrin:  We all will need to do our parts to get this up and running and organized.
> *


yes we would oso i agree with you ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 5 2009, 08:09 PM~12616142
> *We need a foremen to head this newly established union.
> *


I think Leonard would be good.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 6 2009, 11:13 AM~12620869
> *I think Leonard would be good.
> *


Both Leonard and Homie John could lead the meetings. Two well known, respected men and been lowriding for a long time! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wave: Sup Juan??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool. ULFW


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

My club SIMPLY STUNNIN is hosting bike night thursdays at a new spot in Grand Prairie called Whiskey Charlie's Sports Bar and Grille. This is something new for anyone looking to hangout on a thursday night and get some drinks and see some fly bikes.... If you are in the DFW area roll thru. 











Pass the word out, I know some of the DFW Car Clubs have some Motorcycles in their clubs. 




-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

My Club SIMPLY STUNNIN is posting up on everyother Sunday at Whiskey Charlie's in Grand Prairie. This is for all Car Clubs and Solo riders out there that would like to meet some new folks with similar intrest. My club shows up at 2pm so anytime after that anyone in the DFW that would like to hangout roll thru.

We started this past Sunday so we wont be there until the following Sunday (01-18-09).











I know some like to hop, its secluded so hopping may be ok, I can ask the owner. Its a nice spot with lots of parking space.



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 6 2009, 06:53 AM~12620205
> *X2 He is retired, so this will seem like another job for him!!!!  :biggrin:  We all will need to do our parts to get this up and running and organized.
> *


x3


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 6 2009, 09:16 AM~12620895
> *Both Leonard and Homie John could lead the meetings. Two well known, respected men and been lowriding for a long time! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'll do my part of John if he is willing anything to help out is my motto!!!!! It's about the Lowrider community here in FTW maybe it about time to organize some together and support the ULA and this new organized group in FTW and I think someone posted ULFW and I’m guessing United Lowriders of Ft Worth? .. Let’s ask Homie John !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

do yall still cruise n.main st ??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

we do. Just not as drastic as it once was. Mostly just post up and chill. ULFW sounds good to me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

there is a sports bar off of 7th and carrol called the Bronx Zoo. They have an extra room beer and food. Cross from the montgomery plaza


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 6 2009, 02:20 PM~12622291
> *there is a sports bar off of 7th and carrol called the Bronx Zoo. They have an extra room beer and food. Cross from the montgomery plaza
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 6 2009, 02:20 PM~12622291
> *there is a sports bar off of 7th and carrol called the Bronx Zoo. They have an extra room beer and food. Cross from the montgomery plaza
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SUp Blanco?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUp Loco?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 6 2009, 03:32 PM~12622788
> *SUp Loco?
> *


Sup Oso N Gotti...???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 6 2009, 02:20 PM~12622291
> *there is a sports bar off of 7th and carrol called the Bronx Zoo. They have an extra room beer and food. Cross from the montgomery plaza
> *


ITS NOT THERE ANYMORE CLOSED DOWN


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 6 2009, 02:30 PM~12622363
> *
> *


Fort Worth Gentleman's Club 3315 North Freeway :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

owned! And the FW gentalmens is cool with me :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 6 2009, 04:09 PM~12623096
> *Fort Worth Gentleman's Club 3315 North Freeway  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 6 2009, 02:04 PM~12622571
> *SUp Blanco?
> *


Sup loco


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

the fiest rest. on hemphill has an extra good size room with food and beer also ! let me know and i can get with them to get an ok? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 6 2009, 04:09 PM~12623096
> *Fort Worth Gentleman's Club 3315 North Freeway  :biggrin:
> *


     :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 6 2009, 02:53 PM~12623582
> *        :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


that means we would have to DRESS to impress and no tennis shoes! but im down :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: hno: hno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 6 2009, 04:51 PM~12623560
> *the fiest rest. on hemphill has an extra good size room with food and beer also ! let me know and i can get with them to get an ok? :biggrin:
> *


What is that restraunts name on Hemphill bout 2 blocks south of Rosedale? They got a party room on the side to. Might be talkin bout the same place Big George :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 6 2009, 02:58 PM~12623622
> *What is that restraunts name on Hemphill bout 2 blocks south of Rosedale? They got a party room on the side to. Might be talkin bout the same place Big George :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


the one im talking about is south of berry and the one your talking about just changed there name ! its actually a good size room. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 6 2009, 04:53 PM~12623582
> *        :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

by the how is everybody ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 6 2009, 05:11 PM~12623738
> *by the how is everybody ?
> *


Just Wonderful  
How About U George?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 6 2009, 02:51 PM~12623560
> *the fiest rest. on hemphill has an extra good size room with food and beer also ! let me know and i can get with them to get an ok? :biggrin:
> *


The last time I went they did not have beer not sure if they do now.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

yea they do ! :biggrin:and im doing good just tryin to get ready for this car show in march also!!! :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 81.7.TX., theoso8, BIG George!, Texas Massacre, Loco 61, blanco
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Loco 61, 81.7.TX., BIG George!, theoso8, Texas Massacre, blanco

:0


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 6 2009, 03:16 PM~12623778
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


were did you get this pic of big david :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 6 2009, 05:19 PM~12623803
> *were did you get this pic of big david :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 6 2009, 05:19 PM~12623803
> *were did you get this pic of big david :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


looks like your bro pig so when did you join street life :uh: :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 6 2009, 05:21 PM~12623826
> *looks like your bro pig so when did you join street life :uh:  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 6 2009, 03:21 PM~12623826
> *looks like your bro pig so when did you join street life :uh:  :0
> *


shoot i heard you were going back to mystic styles!!!! :wow: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 6 2009, 05:19 PM~12623803
> *were did you get this pic of big david :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your paint job went up 100% :angry:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 6 2009, 05:24 PM~12623865
> *shoot i heard you were going back to mystic styles!!!! :wow:  :0  :roflmao:
> *


are you the bananna bandit


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

like i said im going were my input and voice will be heard and for the unity!!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 6 2009, 03:26 PM~12623888
> *are you the bananna bandit
> 
> 
> ...


i like that bro that one was good!!! you got me lmao!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Check out the new addition to my family her name is Eleanor


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 6 2009, 05:45 PM~12624079
> *Check out the new addition to my family her name is Eleanor
> 
> 
> ...


Who Painted Her Nails? :0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 6 2009, 03:47 PM~12624093
> *Who Painted Her Nails? :0
> *


My wife :angry: I should'nt have left them home alone.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bahahahaha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 6 2009, 05:55 PM~12624191
> *My wife  :angry:  I should'nt have left them home alone.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies and wut up chris


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 6 2009, 05:45 PM~12624079
> *Check out the new addition to my family her name is Eleanor
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: She got a T.O. shirt on  Nice ass bulldog homie


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

just to let yall know i will be posting a flyer for the car show downtown fort worth soon!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 6 2009, 06:28 PM~12624587
> *just to let yall know i will be posting a flyer for the car show downtown fort worth soon!
> *


You got a date yet Big George??


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 6 2009, 04:26 PM~12624559
> *:biggrin: She got a T.O. shirt on    Nice ass bulldog homie
> *


Thanks


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 6 2009, 04:23 PM~12624519
> *wuts up homies and wut up chris
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 6 2009, 04:37 PM~12624675
> *You got a date yet Big George??
> *


i will have one tomorrow for sure !


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 6 2009, 12:20 PM~12622291
> *there is a sports bar off of 7th and carrol called the Bronx Zoo. They have an extra room beer and food. Cross from the montgomery plaza
> *


And free pizza durning happy hour.....well they use to dont know if they still do


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 6 2009, 06:36 PM~12625218
> *And free pizza durning happy hour.....well they use to dont know if they still do
> *


David said they aint open no more.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 6 2009, 06:45 PM~12625846
> *David said they aint open no more.
> *


What... :rant: Well right in front of that spot is the new 7th street bar its pretty cool alot of TCU peeps are always there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats cool too.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

It would be an honor to start something for the Ft Worth / Tarrant county area.. I'll be back in 2 weeks. So let get this party started... Like I said if anyone has any questions for me call me.. Right now I have limited access to the internet.. 469-735-0502


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 6 2009, 09:16 AM~12620895
> *Both Leonard and Homie John could lead the meetings. Two well known, respected men and been lowriding for a long time! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'll do my part of John if he is willing anything to help out is my motto!!!!! It's about the Lowrider community here in FTW maybe it about time to organize some together and support the ULA and this new organized group in FTW and I think someone posted ULFW and I’m guessing United Lowriders of Ft Worth? .. Let’s ask Homie John !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 6 2009, 03:45 PM~12624079
> *Check out the new addition to my family her name is Eleanor
> 
> 
> ...


Homie bad ass dog !!! I've always wanted one Semper Fi Bulldog


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 6 2009, 10:39 PM~12628064
> *I'll do my part of John if he is willing anything to help out is my motto!!!!! It's about the Lowrider community  here in FTW maybe it about time to organize some together and support the ULA and this new organized group in FTW and I think someone posted ULFW and I’m guessing United Lowriders of Ft Worth? .. Let’s ask Homie John !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 6 2009, 02:51 PM~12623560
> *the fiest rest. on hemphill has an extra good size room with food and beer also ! let me know and i can get with them to get an ok? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 6 2009, 03:27 PM~12623895
> *like i said im going were my input and voice will be heard and for the unity!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 6 2009, 03:25 PM~12623871
> *your paint job went up 100% :angry:
> *


:0


*TechniquesOG, fortworthmex, Artistics.TX, TeXaS_ReGaL_85 on right now..


So When John gets back lets get this going....*


*DONT FORGET WE ARE HAVING OUR 6TH ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE IN DALLAS TICKETS ARE FREE.. DONATIONS AT THE DOOR... :biggrin: *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 6 2009, 09:45 PM~12628175
> *:0
> TechniquesOG, fortworthmex, Artistics.TX, TeXaS_ReGaL_85 on right now..
> So When John gets back lets get this going....
> ...


well i will get with the owner of the restaraunt and we can get together in two weeks for sure!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and im down for the dance homie !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Store Clerk Killed in Robbery 
Eastside Fort Worth

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/myfox/pages/Home/D...Id=1.1.1&sflg=1


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats Going On Leonard?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2009, 07:06 AM~12630848
> *Store Clerk Killed in Robbery
> Eastside Fort Worth
> 
> ...


 Dam !!!!!! Crazy


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2009, 07:09 AM~12630856
> *Whats Going On Leonard?
> *



Not much just trying to catch up with work.. to many crazy people doing dumb things.... on the base lol :biggrin: working the law is some time not as easy as people may think... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 7 2009, 07:14 AM~12630873
> *Not much just trying to catch up with work.. to many crazy people doing dumb things.... on the base lol  :biggrin:  working the law is some time not as easy as people may think... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

only two member on here this morning *alex low* and *Loco61* & *THE MAJESTICS TX*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Jan 7 2009, 09:14 AM~12630873-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cooi:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 7 2009, 10:52 AM~12631294
> *:cooi:
> *


 :0 cooiowned


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up fort worth i will post answers today on the show and the place to meet when homie gets back i got a busy day today  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wut up A-L-E-X? :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 7 2009, 11:00 AM~12631357
> *wus up fort worth i will post answers today on the show and the place to meet when homie gets back i got a busy day today    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Let Us Kno


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wut up H-E-C-T-O-R? :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 7 2009, 11:02 AM~12631368
> *wut up A-L-E-X? :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


WHats Up Bro..?? How You Been ??


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2009, 09:04 AM~12631388
> *WHats Up Bro..?? How You Been ??
> *


 :biggrin: im good bro hows the 6-one coming along bro? :thumbsup:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey George!!!!! Que onda?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 7 2009, 11:06 AM~12631409
> *:biggrin: im good bro hows the 6-one coming along bro? :thumbsup:
> *


its Still Comming Along  Wish I Would Of Just Slapped Some Rims On An Just Drove It Like That... Live An Learn


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 7 2009, 09:09 AM~12631435
> *Hey George!!!!! Que onda?
> *


nah just at the house bored and getting ready to go meet up with the committee for the show !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 7 2009, 11:11 AM~12631457
> *nah just at the house bored and getting ready to go meet up with the committee for the show !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Orale thats bad ass wey, let us know que te dicen.  hows the hunt coming along?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2009, 09:10 AM~12631444
> *its Still Comming Along    Wish I Would Of Just Slapped Some Rims On An Just Drove It Like That...  Live An Learn
> *


nah bro cus i seen the pics that bitch is going to knock the socks off some these rides in texas (61's) that is :biggrin: and i wish i had it for real !!!!!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 7 2009, 09:13 AM~12631474
> *Orale thats bad ass wey, let us know que te dicen.   hows the hunt coming along?
> *


the hunt sucks !! :twak:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

No se aguite wey, nomas hechale mas ganas and dont give up :biggrin: think positive cause if you think negative, negative things will happen.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 7 2009, 09:20 AM~12631566
> *No se aguite wey, nomas hechale mas ganas and dont give up  :biggrin: think positive cause if you think negative, negative things will happen.
> *


dang you sound like my grandfather !!!! :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

got to go but will call you later!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

:roflmao: lol pinche wey. alright foo hit me up whenever.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn it man!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 7 2009, 12:51 PM~12632267
> *damn it man!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 6 2009, 02:26 PM~12623888
> *are you the bananna bandit
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wut up oso! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 7 2009, 01:59 PM~12632773
> *wut up oso! :biggrin:
> *


WASSSSUUUUUUUUUP!!!!!! Juan???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chillen. Bout to get a euro clip 4 my cutty


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 7 2009, 04:34 PM~12634489
> *chillen. Bout to get a euro clip 4 my cutty
> *


Its Going To Look Sweet Juan.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wuts Up Oscar?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Bob


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

ALEX CHEK YOU EMAIL :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 7 2009, 04:51 PM~12634652
> *ALEX CHEK YOU EMAIL  :biggrin:
> *


Had One Earlier I Already Replied... :dunno: Resend It


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 7 2009, 09:00 AM~12631357
> *wus up fort worth i will post answers today on the show and the place to meet when homie gets back i got a busy day today    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: 



TECHNIQUES 6TH ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 7 2009, 05:40 PM~12635123
> *:biggrin:
> TECHNIQUES 6TH ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE
> *


when you passing tickets out


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2009, 03:08 PM~12634809
> *
> *



TECHNIQUES 6TH ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE.. IN DALLAS


*GET YOUR TICKET WHILE THEY LAST*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 7 2009, 03:44 PM~12635144
> *when you passing tickets out
> *


 FIDEL ASKED FOR 20 TICKET HOMIE IF YOU NEED MORE PM ME YOUR ADDRESS, I SENT SOME TO CHIRS LOPEZ TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 7 2009, 09:00 AM~12631357
> *wus up fort worth i will post answers today on the show and the place to meet when homie gets back i got a busy day today    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


well i talked with the owner of the restaraunt and the holds up to 55 people and they will do a buffet style dinner for 10.95 for enchiladas which includes a soft drink w/refils so if you guys think this would work let me know so i can tell her a date? :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 7 2009, 04:58 PM~12635292
> *well i talked with the owner of the restaraunt and the holds up to 55 people and they will do a buffet style dinner for 10.95 for enchiladas which includes a soft drink  w/refils so if you guys think this would work let me know so i can tell her a date? :biggrin:
> *


IM DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 7 2009, 06:11 PM~12635456
> *IM DOWN  :biggrin:
> *


X2 Need to know when tho!! So I can tell the ol' lady i gotta work!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

No beer? LOL. I'm down


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 7 2009, 05:20 PM~12635549
> *No beer? LOL. I'm down
> *


WHAT NO BEER :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

REAL QUICK. HOMIE IS HAVING A RAFFLE FOR A RADICAL BIKE FRAME. ALL OUT KANDY PAIN, CUSTOM MODS, MURALS AND MORE. TICKETS ARE 10.00 EACH. ONLY 150 TICKETS TO BE SOLD. LMK IF U WANT IN. ILL BE AT SONIC THIS FRIDAY IF ANY ONE WANTS TO GET SOME. I'LL POST THE FLYER IN A BIT.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I meant this Saturday I'll be at sonic on main.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What up Funky Town 



Sup Loco 


Sup Juan 


:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

im ready for the dance wut about a dance of (george vs david) kickn it oldschool :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 7 2009, 07:05 PM~12636549
> *What up Funky Town
> Sup Loco
> Sup Juan
> ...


Sup Homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2009, 03:39 PM~12634552
> *Its Going To Look Sweet Juan.. :thumbsup:
> *


OWNED,  I wasnt quick enough.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DRAWING WILL BE HELD VIA VIDEO RECORDING, AS SOON AS SLOTS FILL UP! TWO NAMES WILL BE DRAWN OUT THE TUMBLER!!!

FOR ANY AND ALL QUESTIONS EMAIL ME, for instance if you would like to participate and are not an online Layitlow.com member "guest"
[email protected]
only 150 tickets $10 dollars a ticket. NO LIMIT ENTER AS MANY TIMES AS YOU LIKE!!

1st PRIZE: Complete Body build! includes frame, custom fenders, custom paint, graphics and murals! size of choice! 20 or 16 in 

2nd PRIZE: PAINT OF CHOICE ON "YOUR" FRAME and FENDERS, UPGRADES EXTRA.

send payment via paypal to [email protected]
****include your screen name and number(s) in the message box!!!!******

FOR MONEY ORDERS pm/contact me for address 

**open to over seas however pay actual shipping**


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I'll have flyers Saturday at Sonic. LMK if yall want tickets. Ill even talk to homie about maybe even drawing a 3rd or even forth for some t shirts.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 7 2009, 05:58 PM~12635292
> *well i talked with the owner of the restaraunt and the holds up to 55 people and they will do a buffet style dinner for 10.95 for enchiladas which includes a soft drink  w/refils so if you guys think this would work let me know so i can tell her a date? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Jan 7 2009, 05:50 PM~12635202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Bro You Going To That Meeting We're Having For Fort Worth N Surrounding Cities?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up family we got the date for the show it will be (MARCH 15 2009) that is on a sunday flyer will be posted sooooon ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: and as far the reastaraunt goes there is BEER for us to drink ! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 7 2009, 06:25 PM~12636697
> *im ready for the dance wut about a dance of (george vs david) kickn it oldschool  :biggrin:
> *


come on cletis come on !!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 7 2009, 09:14 PM~12637785
> *wus up family we got the date for the show it will be (MARCH 15 2009) that is on a sunday flyer will be posted sooooon ! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:                                                    and as far the reastarant goes there is BEER for us to drink ! :biggrin:
> *


Already. when you gonna post the flyer?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 7 2009, 08:27 PM~12637959
> *Already. when you gonna post the flyer?
> *


a lil later on tonite !  say bro i need a date for the meeting ? :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 7 2009, 09:30 PM~12638004
> *a lil later on tonite !   say bro i need a date for the meeting ? :cheesy:
> *


How about Thursday the 22nd?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jan 7 2009, 08:36 PM~12636793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 7 2009, 08:32 PM~12638027
> *How about Thursday the 22nd?
> *


is homie going to be in town that day?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 7 2009, 10:07 PM~12638405
> *is homie going to be in town that day?
> *


Dunno. Maybe we can push it back till like Feb?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

rsQ4xIh-czY&feature


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*whats up homies :biggrin: workin on some bad ass videos*View My Video


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2009, 09:20 PM~12638555
> *
> 
> rsQ4xIh-czY&feature
> *


damn homie that was an old school for yo asss!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 7 2009, 11:23 PM~12638592
> *whats up homies :biggrin:  workin on some bad ass videosView My Video
> *


Damn Danny B Hoppin  Good vid


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2009, 09:28 PM~12638668
> *Damn Danny B Hoppin   Good vid
> *


that was a chill nite!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Jan 7 2009, 11:23 PM~12638592-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DRAWING WILL BE HELD VIA VIDEO RECORDING, AS SOON AS SLOTS FILL UP! TWO NAMES WILL BE DRAWN OUT THE TUMBLER!!!

FOR ANY AND ALL QUESTIONS EMAIL ME, for instance if you would like to participate and are not an online Layitlow.com member "guest"
[email protected]
only 150 tickets $10 dollars a ticket. NO LIMIT ENTER AS MANY TIMES AS YOU LIKE!!

1st PRIZE: Complete Body build! includes frame, custom fenders, custom paint, graphics and murals! size of choice! 20 or 16 in 

2nd PRIZE: PAINT OF CHOICE ON "YOUR" FRAME and FENDERS, UPGRADES EXTRA.

send payment via paypal to [email protected]
****include your screen name and number(s) in the message box!!!!******

FOR MONEY ORDERS pm/contact me for address 

**open to over seas however pay actual shipping**


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 7 2009, 10:27 PM~12639340
> *DRAWING WILL BE HELD VIA VIDEO RECORDING, AS SOON AS SLOTS FILL UP! TWO NAMES WILL BE DRAWN OUT THE TUMBLER!!!
> 
> FOR ANY AND ALL QUESTIONS EMAIL ME, for instance if you would like to participate and are not an online Layitlow.com member "guest"
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be back home next Wed 1-14-09 so let's try and get something going for that Friday 1-16-09 cause I'm coming home a little early but gotta leave again the following Mon to go visit my sister.....  
How bout United Lowrider Counsel Ft Worth / TC (Tarrant County)


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 7 2009, 09:14 PM~12637785
> *wus up family we got the date for the show it will be (MARCH 15 2009) that is on a sunday flyer will be posted sooooon ! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:                                                    and as far the reastaraunt goes there is BEER for us to drink ! :biggrin:
> *


I'm ready for the show Big George..


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 8 2009, 03:57 AM~12640897
> *I'm ready for the show Big George..
> *


i am just waiting '' George '' :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

GOOD MORNING FUNKY TOWN :wave: :wave:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2009, 11:20 PM~12638555
> *
> 
> rsQ4xIh-czY&feature
> *



alex busted that Proper DOS


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 8 2009, 01:52 AM~12640877
> *I'll be back home next Wed 1-14-09 so let's try and get something going for that Friday 1-16-09 cause I'm coming home a little early but gotta leave again the following Mon to go visit my sister.....
> How bout United Lowrider Counsel Ft Worth / TC (Tarrant County)
> *


:thumbsup: 

Im down who is going to attend this??? Ft Worth it about time !!!!


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 8 2009, 11:02 AM~12641939
> *alex busted that Proper DOS
> *


Old school video I can recall those days. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!+Jan 7 2009, 05:58 PM~12635292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do we have a place and date?? All we need is a time?? :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wave: :wave: Sup Foros?


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Dec 23 2008, 07:28 AM~12506563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :barf:  :420: PUT MORE ON THE BARhno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup oso? How about 7:00pm?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 8 2009, 05:37 AM~12641249
> *i am just waiting '' George ''  :wave:
> *


x2


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 8 2009, 01:21 PM~12642911
> *x2
> *


xxx10000 :cheesy:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

BIG George!
:wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

its been finalized the date is 3-15-09 ! EVERYBODY needs to hit me up on the phone or e-mail ! also pre reg is 30 dollars and it is best to to pre reg so hit me up?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 8 2009, 10:25 AM~12642935
> *its been finalized the date is 3-15-09 ! EVERYBODY needs to hit me up on the phone or e-mail ! also pre reg is 30dollars and it is best to to pre reg so hit me up?
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 8 2009, 11:25 AM~12642935
> *its been finalized the date is 3-15-09 ! EVERYBODY needs to hit me up on the phone or e-mail ! also pre reg is 30 dollars and it is best to to pre reg so hit me up?
> *


that also includes four passes for the show and concert ! Mr only roller!!! :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 8 2009, 10:32 AM~12642991
> *that also includes four passes for the show and concert ! Mr. only roller!!! :0
> *


 :0 :angry: :nono:  :rant:  :scrutinize:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, BIG George!, Artistics.TX, Loco 61
:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bahahaha


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 8 2009, 01:24 PM~12642928
> *BIG George!
> :wave:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats Up Peeps?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 8 2009, 10:36 AM~12643041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 8 2009, 11:36 AM~12643041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


asshole go deliver paint !!!! :biggrin: your sorry ass!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 8 2009, 01:36 PM~12643050
> *Whats Up Peeps?
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 8 2009, 01:37 PM~12643060
> *asshole go deliver paint !!!! :biggrin: your sorry ass!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


sorry fool but i dont deliver ........take your phone back ... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

crowded in here


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 8 2009, 10:41 AM~12643097
> *crowded in here
> *


yea cause your big ass!!!! :0 j/k


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 8 2009, 11:41 AM~12643093
> *sorry fool but i dont deliver ........take your phone back ... :biggrin:
> *


well do something boboso and why you got to go there fucker! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

so whos GEORGE!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

cant we all just get along


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 8 2009, 11:41 AM~12643097
> *crowded in here
> *


say david you need to step out so other peeps can get in here !! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 8 2009, 01:44 PM~12643123
> *say david you need to step out so other peeps can get in here !! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

Biz-MN :wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 8 2009, 11:44 AM~12643123
> *say david you need to step out so other peeps can get in here !! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


this must be big guy day !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 8 2009, 09:33 AM~12642108
> *
> *


 :wave: WAZ UP B!Z


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jan 8 2009, 01:34 PM~12643530
> *:wave:                                                                                                                WAZ UP B!Z
> *



SAME OLD THANG bRO! BE DOWN THERE IN APRIL...MAYBE SOONER.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 6 2009, 08:55 PM~12627434
> *It would be an honor to start something  for the Ft Worth / Tarrant county area.. I'll be back in 2 weeks. So let get this party started... Like I said if anyone has any questions for me call me.. Right now I have limited access to the internet.. 469-735-0502
> *


*So are we going to fine a location and time? We know that we want to have it next Friday 16 Jan 2009 and from reading all the posting I saw allot :thumbsup: ....*


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 8 2009, 01:52 AM~12640877
> *I'll be back home next Wed 1-14-09 so let's try and get something going for that Friday 1-16-09 cause I'm coming home a little early but gotta leave again the following Mon to go visit my sister.....
> How bout United Lowrider Counsel Ft Worth / TC (Tarrant County)
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 8 2009, 03:09 PM~12644598
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Homie.. it's a new year and the show about to start... first dance and now first show !!!!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 8 2009, 02:55 PM~12644514
> *TTT
> *


 wass up Homie


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 8 2009, 04:09 PM~12644598
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MIGHT HAVE TO PULL THROUGH FOR THIS ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, BIG George!, RO.LIFER, Artistics.TX

Nice 61 Rag


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 8 2009, 05:09 PM~12644598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: 

What about bikes?? :dunno:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 8 2009, 04:08 PM~12645058
> *:0  :thumbsup:
> 
> What about bikes??  :dunno:
> *


yes bike for sure this is just a temporary flyer so you guys can get ready!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 8 2009, 03:09 PM~12644598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/B]yes will have a bike class


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 8 2009, 05:09 PM~12644598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 8 2009, 06:11 PM~12645078
> *yes bike for sure this is just a temporary flyer so you guys can get ready!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 8 2009, 03:18 PM~12644659
> *MIGHT HAVE TO PULL THROUGH FOR THIS ONE.  :biggrin:
> *


come on down homie !! hit me up at the 817-944-1037! :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 8 2009, 03:18 PM~12644659
> *MIGHT HAVE TO PULL THROUGH FOR THIS ONE.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

should I debut deep brown at the show? :0 :0


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 8 2009, 05:40 PM~12645836
> *should I debut deep brown at the show? :0  :0
> *


yea bro that would be good!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 8 2009, 06:47 PM~12645899
> *yea bro that would be good!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hopefull chad comes and brings Innocence. Give me a run for my money. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jan 6 2009, 08:55 PM~12627434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies so wuts up on the meeting que pasa alex cool video brings back memorie bed dancers and all that aqua net arato homies


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up las cruzes hows the lowrider scene in the N-M


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

getting them ready for some chrome :yes:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:0


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 8 2009, 06:59 PM~12646608
> *So are we going to fine a location and time? We know that we want to have it next Friday 16 Jan 2009 and from reading all the posting I saw allot  :thumbsup: ....
> :thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


lets do it that day friday jan/16/2009 at 6 or 7? and homie should be here for sure ? yea! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 8 2009, 09:31 PM~12648203
> *lets do it that day friday jan/16/2009 at 6 or 7? and homie should be here for sure ? yea! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


it is final the day for THE meeting is FRIDAY JAN.16,2009 at 7 pm ! It is the fiesta restraunt on Hemphill ! for questions and directions call 817-944-1037 BIG GEORGE ! the food is buffet style enchiladas and come w/ drink for $10.95 a person ! :thumbsup:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 8 2009, 09:48 PM~12647064
> *wuts up las cruzes hows the lowrider scene in the N-M
> *


pretty good, been kinda slow lately since it has been kinda cold,

Hey and Ronnie is my homie, he was at my house earlier


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 8 2009, 11:38 PM~12649859
> *pretty good, been kinda slow lately since it has been kinda cold,
> 
> Hey and Ronnie is my homie, he was at my house earlier
> *


say homie you coming to texas for the show? :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 9 2009, 01:41 AM~12649893
> *say homie you coming to texas for the show? :biggrin:
> *


probably not  

I'm only 15 so it's kinda hard to get rides to shows unless they are local because of my little brother.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 8 2009, 11:44 PM~12649936
> *probably not
> 
> I'm only 15 so it's kinda hard to get rides to shows unless they are local because of my little brother.
> *


dang homie soorry i wish you guys could still come!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 9 2009, 01:46 AM~12649965
> *dang homie soorry i wish you guys could still come!
> *


ah, its all good, my lowrider bike is going under construction here soon anyways


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo las crucez if u still rolled with thee artistics i would have paid 4 u to come. :0


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 9 2009, 01:50 AM~12650012
> *yo las crucez if u still rolled with thee artistics i would have paid 4 u to come. :0
> *


 :0 























































:biggrin: 

I'm content with my club homie, got lots of hookups and we are more family oriented, no offense against you guys. :thumbsup: we go cruising every weekend, have meetings every few weeks. No offense at all but its more that what ever happened when I was in the club.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 8 2009, 11:50 PM~12650012
> *yo las crucez if u still rolled with thee artistics i would have paid 4 u to come. :0
> *


dang it !! :0


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 8 2009, 11:55 PM~12650073
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


which one is you ?


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 9 2009, 01:58 AM~12650104
> *which one is you ?
> *


the tall mo fucker who looks too damn tired to be out in the damn sun walking in a parade on a Saturday morning.












































:biggrin: on the left with the white Cortez's


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

peace out homies, i'm crashing.

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 9 2009, 12:00 AM~12650129
> *peace out homies, i'm crashing.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


peace :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wut up people ? :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 9 2009, 01:49 AM~12650003
> *ah, its all good, my lowrider bike is going under construction here soon anyways
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice Bike Bro...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Bob , Dre & Big George?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 8 2009, 10:54 PM~12647724
> *getting them ready for some chrome  :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


You Got Down Danny...  you Comming To The Meeting Next Week?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jan 6 2009, 08:55 PM~12627434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*So it's set then pass along to all in Ft Worth... crew and lets call Homie JOHN 469 735-0502*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 9 2009, 07:09 AM~12651285
> *Sup Bob , Dre & Big George?
> *


 What up Alex...? you ready for the FT WORTH ULC?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Jan 9 2009, 09:18 AM~12651309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here Is The Location Of The Meeting Next Week Open To Anyone And Everyone.. Fiesta Restraunt FRIDAY JAN.16,2009 at 7 pm


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 9 2009, 09:10 AM~12651288
> *You Got Down Danny...   you Comming To The Meeting Next Week?
> *


Thanx
yep.. c you there :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 9 2009, 10:02 AM~12651454
> *Here Is The Location Of The Meeting Next Week Open To Anyone And Everyone.. Fiesta Restraunt FRIDAY JAN.16,2009 at 7 pm
> 
> 
> ...


Good directions , No Excuse to say I could not find it.


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 9 2009, 09:07 AM~12651272
> *  Nice Bike Bro...
> *


thanks man :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wave: :wave: Sup Foros peeps?


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 9 2009, 09:09 AM~12651285
> *Sup Bob , Dre & Big George?
> *


whats happenin bro


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking forward to the meeting next week!!  



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 9 2009, 09:09 AM~12651285
> *Sup Bob , Dre & Big George?
> *


What up Alex!!


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 9 2009, 09:02 AM~12651454
> *Here Is The Location Of The Meeting Next Week Open To Anyone And Everyone.. Fiesta Restraunt FRIDAY JAN.16,2009 at 7 pm
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds good to me im going to try to make it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 9 2009, 11:08 AM~12651867
> *Sounds good to me im going to try to make it
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 9 2009, 12:37 PM~12652544
> *:420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 9 2009, 12:41 PM~12652569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 9 2009, 07:16 AM~12651303
> *So are we going to fine a location and time? We know that we want to have it next Friday 16 Jan 2009 and from reading all the posting I saw allot  :thumbsup: ....
> :thumbsup:  :yes:
> So it's set then pass along to all in Ft Worth... crew and lets call Homie JOHN  469 735-0502
> *


yea i already talked to homie last nite and was cool with it so we will meet up that day 1/16/2009 at 7 ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 8 2009, 09:24 PM~12649021
> *it is final the day for THE meeting is FRIDAY JAN.16,2009 at 7 pm ! It is the fiesta restraunt on Hemphill ! for questions and directions call 817-944-1037 BIG GEORGE ! the food is buffet style enchiladas and come w/ drink for $10.95 a person ! :thumbsup:
> *


how much is it with tax? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 9 2009, 01:35 PM~12652948
> *how much is it with tax? :biggrin:
> *


$11.85


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 9 2009, 02:03 PM~12653119
> *$11.85
> *


 :rant: :burn: and beer


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 9 2009, 12:54 AM~12650054
> *:0
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


different chaps do things different ways. NM there was only 2 of them.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Cant wait foe the meeting should be cool.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 9 2009, 10:45 AM~12652603
> *yea i already talked to homie last nite and was cool with it so we will  meet up that day 1/16/2009 at 7 ! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Kool we are on them !!! The ULC ?????


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I think it would be cool to go & meet up with everyone & everbody get to know one another so when were out rollin everone knows everbody


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Jan 9 2009, 02:15 PM~12653216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 9 2009, 12:09 PM~12653606
> *I think it would be cool to go & meet up with everyone & everbody get to know one another so when were out rollin everone knows everbody
> *


x2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP LOCO!!!???!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> You Send Me All Kinds Of Pics/Vids AN You Cant Answer Your Phone..... :angry:
> :machinegun: :machinegun: :scrutinize: :banghead:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 9 2009, 12:41 PM~12652569
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 9 2009, 02:07 PM~12654106
> *x2
> *


Sup Rick you going the 16th?


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!+Jan 8 2009, 05:31 PM~12645239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I'll take the 9 and roll through.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 9 2009, 04:24 PM~12655298
> *
> I'll take the 9 and roll through.
> *


man i cant wait for the meeting (eating) and for the car show !! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

que onda TexasGoldPlater :wave: :wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by las_crucez_@Jan 8 2009, 11:38 PM~12649859
> *pretty good, been kinda slow lately since it has been kinda cold,
> 
> Hey and Ronnie is my homie, he was at my house earlier
> *


that cool homie we hope to bring our car to one of yalls show .and thats cool that you and our nephew are homies we talk to yall lil homies later


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

what up foo ? berto and thomas! :thumbsup: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

what are you doing george


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Jan 9 2009, 10:00 PM~12658675
> *what are you doing george
> *


just here at the house !!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Jan 9 2009, 09:50 PM~12658534
> *que onda TexasGoldPlater :wave:  :wave:
> *


wuts up homie just trying to get the rides ready for the big show


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up mister G wuts the dam deal homie


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 9 2009, 10:11 PM~12658797
> *wuts up mister G wuts the dam deal homie
> *


nada just getting ready for the next few months ! :uh: so how many riders plan on showing up to one of the biggest shows to hit the funk,foros or as i like to call it funkytown ? :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

pgOsulh5flE&feature
Buenos Diaz, Fort Worth Ridaz


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Big Stew is down for the first UL of Ft, Worth meeting. I am sure with the right leadership , committment from everyone and organization this could be a great thing for our area lowriders and it is well past due.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Jan 10 2009, 11:02 AM~12661420
> *Big Stew is down for the  first UL of Ft, Worth meeting. I am sure with the right leadership , committment from everyone  and organization this could be a great thing for our area lowriders and it is well past due.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey what's up Ft Worth... United Lowrider Counsel (ULC) Ft Worth / Tarrant Cnty


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 10 2009, 01:09 PM~12662521
> *Hey what's up Ft Worth... United Lowrider Counsel (ULC) Ft Worth / Tarrant Cnty
> *


whats up homie :thumbsup:


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 10 2009, 12:18 AM~12658865
> *nada just getting ready for the next few months !  :uh:                                                                                                  so how many riders plan on showing up to one of the biggest shows to hit the funk,foros or as i like to call it funkytown ?  :thumbsup:
> *











ill be there with my mc and my 67 with the rest of my club reppin Agg-town  
are you giving any sweepstakes prize money for best of show


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jan 10 2009, 01:16 PM~12662945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes just dont know how much yet for best of show car and bike!! also glad to know the aces will be in it !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 10 2009, 06:06 PM~12663850
> *yes just dont know how much yet for best of show car and bike!! also glad to know the aces will be in it !! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


just keep up the good work and ill hit you up at the ulc meeting.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jan 10 2009, 04:10 PM~12663880
> *just keep up the good work and ill hit you up at the ulc meeting.
> *


alright bro i will see you there for sure ! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

my ride is clean!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Is it the same car? That brown top woud look clean with the brown rims.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 10 2009, 05:00 PM~12664235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea it is and i am the owner ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 10 2009, 07:11 PM~12664317
> *yea it is and i am the owner ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I know you are the owner. So you changed the top?
sorry got confused there for a while :420:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 10 2009, 07:14 PM~12664332
> *I know you are the owner. So you changed  the top?
> *


My bad George, The top looks like the same color of the car on the pic taken at the wash


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 10 2009, 05:18 PM~12664362
> *My bad George, The top looks  like the same color of the car on the pic taken at the wash
> *


no i know bro but i am going to paint the whole car one day soon ! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 10 2009, 07:22 PM~12664386
> *no i know bro but i am going to paint the whole car one day soon ! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey i found a pic of George 1st Car ! ! !


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 10 2009, 05:24 PM~12664406
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


so you coming to the meeting ?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

SO WHO ALL IS COMING TO THE MEETING 1/16/2009 AT 7 I NEED TO KNOW SO I CAN HAVE SOME WHAT OF A COUNT? :thumbsup: SO LET ME KNOW PLEASE !


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll Be There..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 10 2009, 05:40 PM~12664504
> *Hey i found a pic of George 1st Car ! ! !
> 
> 
> ...


atleast my car has hydros baby!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 10 2009, 07:43 PM~12664533
> *SO WHO ALL IS COMING TO THE MEETING 1/16/2009 AT 7 I NEED TO KNOW SO I CAN HAVE SOME WHAT OF A COUNT?  :thumbsup: SO LET ME KNOW PLEASE !
> *


add 8 to the list


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!+Jan 10 2009, 07:40 PM~12664509-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROLL CALL!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 Sho Im there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 10 2009, 07:43 PM~12664533
> *SO WHO ALL IS COMING TO THE MEETING 1/16/2009 AT 7 I NEED TO KNOW SO I CAN HAVE SOME WHAT OF A COUNT?  :thumbsup: SO LET ME KNOW PLEASE !
> *


I


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

IC Crew + me....


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

ill be there and im spreading the word homie


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Good luck on the meeting wish I could go but I am always on the hustle chasing that paper chase. :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll be there :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*COUNT US IN!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 11 2009, 10:31 AM~12669402
> *
> *


wut it do family? :biggrin:


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 9 2009, 11:54 PM~12658590
> *that cool homie we hope to bring our car to one of yalls show .and thats cool that you and our nephew are homies we talk to yall lil homies later
> *


that would be cool if you brought your car, he told me about your G body and I saw videos of your burban hopping on youtube, should be fun.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 11 2009, 09:27 AM~12668985
> *Count me in !!!!! I'm here to support the ULC if this is what we are going to call it... Remember that there is a ULC in Houston too. So lets talk about this at the meeting when John get back Friday the 16th 7PM.. it's going to great to be apart of history in the making Ft Worth !!!![/i]*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 11 2009, 11:39 AM~12669480
> *wut it do family? :biggrin:
> *


Chillen player. sup with ya.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 11 2009, 01:11 PM~12670371
> *Count me in !!!!! I'm here to support the ULC if this is what we are going to call it... Remember that there is a ULC in Houston too. So lets talk about this at the meeting when John get back Friday the 16th 7PM..  it's going to great to be apart of history in the making Ft Worth !!!!
> *


i am glad to see that fort worth and surrounding cities are coming togetgher for unity ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 10 2009, 05:40 PM~12664504
> *Hey i found a pic of George 1st Car ! ! !
> 
> 
> ...


LOL hey George remember when we 3 wheeled your silver one at your parents house!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Dam bro I was like 16 or so!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Check out Fort Worth!!! I picked this up to pull my Cadi or my bro's(Texas Massacre) ride around to out of town shows :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 11 2009, 09:27 PM~12673262
> *Check out Fort Worth!!! I picked this up to pull my Cadi or my bro's(Texas Massacre) ride around to out of town shows :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Sup J-ray, nice truck..... King Ranch Eddition :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Gota love that interior.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 11 2009, 07:45 PM~12673449
> *Sup J-ray, nice truck..... King Ranch Eddition  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Gota love that interior.
> *


Yes sirrrr! King Ranch!!! Yea man I love the guts in this truck!Say bro I will give you a call this coming weeken bro


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 11 2009, 09:50 PM~12673513
> *Yes sirrrr! King Ranch!!! Yea man I love the guts in this truck!Say bro I will give you a call this coming weeken bro
> *


Esta bien. Are you going to the meeting on friday.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 11 2009, 07:57 PM~12673585
> *Esta bien. Are you going to the meeting on friday.
> *


Depending on work bro but I am going to try I know my bro is going to try too!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 11 2009, 08:03 PM~12673669
> *Depending on work bro but I am going to try I know my bro is going to try too!!!
> *


all of yall need to make so we can all be heard ! besides this will be like a family reunion!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 11 2009, 07:20 PM~12673180
> *LOL hey George remember when we 3 wheeled your silver one at your parents house!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Dam bro I was like 16 or so!!!!!
> *


damn ti thats a memory for yo ass !! lol!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHATS UP GEORGE ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

count me in for the meeting LETS REP FOR THE FUNK!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 11 2009, 02:11 PM~12670371
> *Count me in !!!!! I'm here to support the ULC if this is what we are going to call it... Remember that there is a ULC in Houston too. So lets talk about this at the meeting when John get back Friday the 16th 7PM..  it's going to great to be apart of history in the making Ft Worth !!!!
> *


H-Town has the ULA - United Lower Association of Houston & the HLC - Houston Lowrider Counsel.. 
Were doing this to unite the car clubs, solo riders & businesses who primarily have stayed in the Ft Worth area.. Each area has it's own needs and this is why are getting our area organized.. We may end up with members who belongs to both groups and that's fine... 

At this time we have no official name
Leonard and myself (Homie John) will be heading it up on an interim basis
No rules or guidlines are in place yet
Place, date and time my change
No policey statement or goals our in place

These are some of the things that needs to be worked out in the first few meetings.
We may have to meet several times to get things off the ground.
If we all work together we can get this done and map out our goals for our organization.

We need everyone who wants to be involved to get involved.. The new lowriding season is near so we need to move on this quick. I have cut my vacation short to be back in town to help moved this along..

Homie John - 469-735-0502


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 11 2009, 09:02 PM~12674568
> *all of yall need to make so we can all be heard ! besides this will be like a family reunion!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   I hope I can get to make it like I said Depends on Work!!!! cause if I dont have a job then I have no money :biggrin: :biggrin: this should be good for fort worth


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*1st ULA Meeting for the year 2009 

Thursday, January 15, 2009

<span style=\'color:green\'>The D Bar - 6521 E Northwest Hwy - Dallas, TX 75231
8:30pm</span>

Please be sure you bring your ULA DUE for the year 2009. The Dues will be $50.00.
I will see you there....... Have a great week.....

<span style=\'color:green\'>Any questions, please call or send me an email...</span>*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 12 2009, 01:13 AM~12677050
> *H-Town has the ULA - United Lower Association of Houston & the HLC - Houston Lowrider Counsel..
> Were doing this to unite the car clubs, solo riders & businesses who primarily have stayed in the Ft Worth area.. Each area has it's own needs and this is why are getting our area organized.. We may end up with members who belongs to both groups and that's fine...
> 
> ...



*SOUNDS GOOD "HOMIE JOHN", REGARDLESS OF WHAT THE NAME MAY BE WE'RE ALWAYS DOWN 2 MAKE A CHANGE FOR THE BETTER IN THE LOWRIDING SCENE!

C~YA FRIDAY  *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 9 2009, 11:01 AM~12651815
> *
> *



*We started off last week with 350 tickets !

Now we only got 220 Left ! and alot of Car Clubs still havent asked for tickets ! 

Dont get left Out Homies get these tickets , Before we run out ! ! ! ! !*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP+Jan 9 2009, 11:04 AM~12651836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

TechniquesOG,

GOT THA TICKETS THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 12 2009, 08:36 AM~12678396
> *TechniquesOG,
> 
> GOT THA TICKETS THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 12 2009, 12:13 AM~12677050
> *H-Town has the ULA - United Lower Association of Houston & the HLC - Houston Lowrider Counsel..
> Were doing this to unite the car clubs, solo riders & businesses who primarily have stayed in the Ft Worth area.. Each area has it's own needs and this is why are getting our area organized.. We may end up with members who belongs to both groups and that's fine...
> 
> ...


Homie I say the ULC... like you said "Were doing this to unite the car clubs, solo riders & businesses who primarily have stayed in the Ft Worth area.. Each area has it's own needs and this is why are getting our area organized.. We may end up with members who belongs to both groups and that's fine... " It's all the same coming together to unite the Lowrider Community in Ft Worth and we will support the ULA too but the time has come for Ft Worth to unite and that a good thing !!!!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 12 2009, 09:50 AM~12678478
> *
> 
> Homie I say the ULC... like you said "Were doing this to unite the car clubs, solo riders & businesses who primarily have stayed in the Ft Worth area.. Each area has it's own needs and this is why are getting our area organized.. We may end up with members who belongs to both groups and that's fine... " It's all the same coming together to unite the Lowrider Community  in Ft Worth and we will support the ULA too but the time has come for Ft Worth to unite and that a good thing !!!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 12 2009, 10:50 AM~12678478
> *
> 
> Homie I say the ULC... like you said "Were doing this to unite the car clubs, solo riders & businesses who primarily have stayed in the Ft Worth area.. Each area has it's own needs and this is why are getting our area organized.. We may end up with members who belongs to both groups and that's fine... " It's all the same coming together to unite the Lowrider Community  in Ft Worth and we will support the ULA too but the time has come for Ft Worth to unite and that a good thing !!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Im there!!!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 12 2009, 09:36 AM~12678396
> *TechniquesOG,
> 
> GOT THA TICKETS THANKS HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



did you get mine too?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jan 12 2009, 09:04 AM~12678554
> *did you get mine too?
> *


 how many ?

get with TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE on here PM him

TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE 2009


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 12 2009, 02:20 PM~12680054
> *
> *


 :420:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

what it dew fort worth, whats cracking george what are you doing?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 8 2009, 11:57 AM~12643240
> *
> *


TICKETS GOING FAST !!!!!

PM TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE FOR TICKETS


TECHNIQUES TEXAS CHAPTER 6TH ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE IN DALLAS


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 12 2009, 08:52 AM~12678492
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 12 2009, 12:13 AM~12677050
> *H-Town has the ULA - United Lower Association of Houston & the HLC - Houston Lowrider Counsel..
> Were doing this to unite the car clubs, solo riders & businesses who primarily have stayed in the Ft Worth area.. Each area has it's own needs and this is why are getting our area organized.. We may end up with members who belongs to both groups and that's fine...
> 
> ...


Homie I say the ULC... like you said "Were doing this to unite the car clubs, solo riders & businesses who primarily have stayed in the Ft Worth area.. Each area has it's own needs and this is why are getting our area organized.. We may end up with members who belongs to both groups and that's fine... " It's all the same coming together to unite the Lowrider Community in Ft Worth and we will support the ULA too but the time has come for Ft Worth to unite and that a good thing !!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up ricky?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I SEE U OSCAR.. WHATS UP?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 12 2009, 06:06 PM~12682543
> *I SEE U OSCAR.. WHATS UP?
> *


chilen at work whats going on juan  :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

WHAT IT DO!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

WHAT IT DO! Does anyone have old style altenator backets for the 327 motors without the holes in the heads?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 12 2009, 06:51 PM~12682988
> *WHAT IT DO!  Does anyone have old style altenator backets for the 327 motors without the holes in the heads?
> *


I just looked in the attic homie and I couldn't find them ..... I'll ask around to see if anybody has em.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 12 2009, 08:41 AM~12678426
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


can you bring some tickets to the meeting on friday for me (BIG George) i would need four tickets please? :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 12 2009, 07:52 PM~12683001
> *I just looked in the attic homie and I couldn't find them ..... I'll ask around to see if anybody has em.
> *



orale bro thanks anyway, just need that to get the 67 back in da streets...then till income tax comes maybe a new paint job.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

O maybe in the market for a set up too! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 12 2009, 06:22 PM~12682688
> *chilen at work whats going on juan    :biggrin:
> *


nothing. just got off work my self.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 12 2009, 07:23 PM~12683307
> *O maybe in the market for a set up too! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

cant wait for the meeting this friday and i will see yall there !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What up Funky Town souds like Friday is going to be on & poppin


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 12 2009, 07:32 PM~12684206
> *What up Funky Town souds like Friday is going to be on & poppin
> *


yea thats the day of THE meeting!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: hno: :yessad: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What up George :wave: It will be good to meet all the rollers in funky town ill be there for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 12 2009, 07:40 PM~12684332
> *What up George  :wave:  It will be good to meet all the rollers in funky town ill be there for sure  :thumbsup:
> *


yea bro same here it will be good to finally meet everyone friday :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Lets make a list on who all is going i know it will be me & a couple of members of my club Who else is in lets pack the place & hold it down for FORT WORTH


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3 members from my club will be there.
Me Dre and Lonso


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

shit i got like 6 people going with me !!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juan :wave: It will be good to meet up with yall is LOCO 61 going?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

what time is this gonna be?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 12 2009, 08:30 PM~12685200
> *what time is this gonna be?
> *


7:00


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

if you can get there early !!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

sorry homies but im at work during that time.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Im sure we will post up all that is said & going on what time you get off we will be there for a while


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 12 2009, 09:30 PM~12685185
> *Sup Juan  :wave: It will be good to meet up with yall is LOCO 61 going?
> *


Sup homie. Yeah I think so.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

bout 10pm


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

well at 10 not sure if we will be up there but i bet who ever bring's there cars will be rollin for a lil while


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 12 2009, 08:36 PM~12685324
> *Im sure we will post up all that is said & going on what time you get off we will be there for a while
> *


yea we should be there for a minute! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

You allready know homie


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 12 2009, 08:55 PM~12685694
> *You allready know homie
> *


yea if its nice i might throw a lil cruise!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

SPREAD THE WORD YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS EVENT
Vendor.Exhibitor.
Sponsorship Info Contact PH: 
817.896-6407 0r 817-663-3634 or 817-944-1037
www. myspace.com/showtimelatino or 
Make Sure To Add us to your Myspace @
www. myspace. com/latinfesttx 
Also for all update on Artist's Tentatively Scheduled to Perform.....
​


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 12 2009, 10:31 PM~12687445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is just what we needed to bring the Low Low's back to Funky Town


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 12 2009, 10:30 PM~12685185
> *Sup Juan  :wave: It will be good to meet up with yall is LOCO 61 going?
> *


Yeah I'll Be There Matt.,, Wuts Going On Fellas ,, ?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wut up alex! :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 12 2009, 07:51 PM~12682988
> *WHAT IT DO!  Does anyone have old style altenator backets for the 327 motors without the holes in the heads?
> *


I Did :biggrin: To Bad Someone Bought Them For 20 Bucks :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 12 2009, 10:31 PM~12687445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


if you guys need any info on this car show just ask me and i can let you know ? :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 13 2009, 08:48 AM~12689726
> *wut up alex! :wave:
> *


Whats Going On George? Hey Where You Work At?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Can someone put a list together of s/n and real names? :dunno:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

im oscar :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

81.7.tx.- Dre
blanco - Oscar
ArtisticsTX- Juan
Loco61 - Alex
Elpintor - Danny
??? :banghead:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 13 2009, 12:17 AM~12687227
> *For 3yr old ROLAND and his family
> :angel: He suffered 3rd degree burns on the back of his head and back
> Thomas saved his son by pullin his son roland out the car he also suffered burns to his face and hand as well as his wife, there 3 other children got out fine.
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> *<span style='font-family:Courier'>Roland J. Mechell
> acct#5358364635*
> we will make Donations at the meeting


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 13 2009, 09:56 AM~12690764
> *
> Only 120 Tickets Left ,    Homies ! ! ! !
> 
> ...


Dam.. okay Homie hit up Techniques Sexythree he has all the tickets I'm out of them !!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Jus droppin in to say Q-VO! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Damn that hit's close to home for me... My 69 Impala caught fire leaving a picnic I was going to take 3 of my grand children home but at the last moment I decided to take them in my Astro van cause my hydro's were having problems and my friend said he would take it back to Ceasar at Irving customz, on his way out of the park it caught fire... My heart goes out to this family... If there taking donations please post who and where to send it off to.. 
Homie John - Ft Worth ULC..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Donation Sent  :angel: :angel: Not Much But Hope It Helps.. I'll Have Your Family In My Prayers.



> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Jan 13 2009, 12:17 AM~12687227
> *<span style='font-family:Courier'>Roland J. Mechell
> acct#5358364635
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 12 2009, 01:49 PM~12681190
> *what up ricky?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Post Your Name If Its Not Posted
Loco 61 - Alex
Artistics.TX - Juan
fortworthmex - Germain
Elpintor - Danny
teal62impala - David 
ESTRELLA420LUV - Estrella 
theoso8 - Oso
$Rollin Rich$ 82 - Ricky 
TechniquesOG Leonard
81.7.TX. - Dre
sixty7imp - Carlos
blanco - Oscar
J-RAY - Ray
Homie Styln - John 
Texas Massacre - Chris 
bigmike64 - Mike
BIG George! - George
80 Eldog - Matt
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE - David 
TheTexasGoldPlater - Thomas
RollinBlue - Alonso
Coca Pearl - 
VENOM65 -
boricua87 - 
Regal85TX - Luico
tples65 -
Sin7 - Luis
bigstew22 - Mike 
THE MAJESTICS TX - Fidel 
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 - 
94 SS - Bob 
Fleetwood94 -
FunkytownRoller - Chad
SEISKUATRO,SS - Jimmy
5811MSgtP - :biggrin: 
TopCopOG - :biggrin: 
radicalkingz - 
Skim - Tony
C-LO9492 - 
green ice - ??? 
D-TOWN 78 - 
chevy67impala - 
{belinda} - Belinda 
HEARTBREAKER -
Macias - 
Str8crazy80 - 
las_crucez - 
LOLOMomaGP - 
-SUPER62- -
supercutdog -
SHOELACES - 
Wildmint -
PIMPnamedSLICKBACK - 
ZEUS DA GOD - 
Biz-MN - 
juangotti - Juan Again 
SWEET*LIL*V - 
TOP DOG '64 -
JapanTech -
STILLTIPPIN46 - 
regal ryda -
53BOMBA -
Latin Thug - 
Same_Ol_Cutty - 
72montemz - 
meanOne - 
MAJESTIX -
DANNY'S 66 - 
DFWEntertainment -   
EVANASTY - 
I TrAvIeSo I - 
Texas 61 Impala - Benito 
214monte - JR 
texican - 
I.C. Joker - 
Austin Ace - 
WestTexas_lowlow -
richie562 - 
--JUICE-- -
CHEVY 1 - 
A&M customs - Aurelio / Marcos 
-2-5-3- -
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) Gabriel
Yogi - Hey Bo Bo 
dannysnty - 
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE - 
HUSKY - 
trufriend - 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 -
1Ace - 
214loco - 
EL_PACHUCO69 -
MAJESTICS81 -
shrimpscampi -
LENETOWNTX - 
locotoys - 
9-lives - 
Mr. A - 
ericg - 
SA ROLLERZ - John 
streetrider - 
cheloRO75 - 
VGP - 
juiced88caprice -
RAY_512 - 
str8_tripn_82 -
MJuan#1 - 
RO68RAG - 
BigLazy903 -
68caprice -
FIRME80 -
BIG TEX -
MAAANDO - 
rollin_caddys - 
817LoLo - Daniel
mrchavez - 
prieto -
PIQUE86 - 
RALPH_DOGG - 
brn2ridelo - 
SHOW & GO 214 - 
abel - 
KeK21 that Pimp - 
Bandido$ - 
DUVAL'S HERO - 
DALLAS-G - 
JASJR - 
westsidebagos -
jbrazy -
playamade -
mid-texrollers -
Switch Man Jr. - 
biggboy - 
STATION X -
machine - 
artisticdream63


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 13 2009, 12:59 PM~12691850
> *Post Your Name If Its Not Posted
> Loco 61 - Alex
> Artistics.TX  - Juan
> ...


Can someone post the names of all the known car clubs that are based or have chapters in Ft Worth / Arlington / Tarrant Cnty area... We also need to see about getting as many of these clubs involved in our new organization..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 13 2009, 02:08 PM~12691918
> *Can someone post the names of all the known car clubs that are based or have chapters in Ft Worth / Arlington / Tarrant Cnty area... We also need to see about getting as many of these clubs involved in our new organization..
> *


X2 Thats A Good Idea


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Subliminal has 3 members that live in Arlington, and 2 that live in west G.P. I will be at the meeting friday  

Looking forward to meeting everyone and helping out however I can. Subliminal C.C. is members of the U.L.A. and will support both the U.L.A. and the U.L.C.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 13 2009, 03:46 PM~12692653
> *Subliminal has 3 members that live in Arlington, and 2 that live in west G.P. I will be at the meeting friday
> 
> Looking forward to meeting everyone and helping out however I can. Subliminal C.C. is  members of the U.L.A. and will support both the U.L.A. and the U.L.C.
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 13 2009, 12:08 PM~12691918
> *Can someone post the names of all the known car clubs that are based or have chapters in Ft Worth / Arlington / Tarrant Cnty area... We also need to see about getting as many of these clubs involved in our new organization..
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 13 2009, 11:59 AM~12691850
> *Post Your Name If Its Not Posted
> Loco 61 - Alex
> Artistics.TX  - Juan
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hno:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Macias - Hector Macias


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks like were getting some good traction on this subject, see y'all on Friday..


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 13 2009, 12:59 PM~12691850
> *Post Your Name If Its Not Posted</span>
> Loco 61 - Alex
> Artistics.TX  - Juan
> ...


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

boricua87-charlie uffin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

i will see y'all out there on friday at the meeting


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

-


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 13 2009, 11:59 AM~12691850
> *Post Your Name If Its Not Posted
> Loco 61 - Alex
> Artistics.TX  - Juan
> ...


My middle name is Ray... My 1st is Johnny but all friends call me JOHNNY DONUTS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 13 2009, 06:54 PM~12695496
> *i will see y'all out there on friday at the meeting
> *


wut up fidel! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 13 2009, 06:58 PM~12695522
> *wut up fidel! :biggrin:
> *


hI MR FIDEL AND GEORGIE


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 13 2009, 06:57 PM~12695520
> *My middle name is Ray... My 1st is Johnny but all friends call me JOHNNY DONUTS :biggrin:
> *


yea i like the doughnuts part ! so wut johnny ? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wut up thomas ? do you still got that set up for me? :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 13 2009, 07:00 PM~12695542
> *yea i like the doughnuts part ! so wut johnny ? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


The donuts part goes back to my little bro wedding but thats what all my friends call me....NOt much is up just getting out of work


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 13 2009, 08:58 PM~12695522
> *wut up fidel! :biggrin:
> *



what up George . you buying friday :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 13 2009, 07:02 PM~12695562
> *The donuts part goes back to my little bro wedding but thats what all my friends call me....NOt much is up just getting out of work
> *


so you going to make it on friday?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 13 2009, 07:04 PM~12695579
> *what up George . you buying friday  :biggrin:
> *


you said you got me and the wife on friday ! :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 13 2009, 09:00 PM~12695542
> *yea i like the doughnuts part ! so wut johnny ? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Johnny Chingas.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 13 2009, 09:06 PM~12695603
> *you said you got me and the wife on friday ! :biggrin:
> *


i got your seats :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 13 2009, 07:08 PM~12695614
> *i got your seats  :biggrin:
> *


you also said you was paying for our dinner! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 13 2009, 07:07 PM~12695605
> *Johnny Chingas.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 13 2009, 07:05 PM~12695590
> *so you going to make it on friday?
> *


it looks like it :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 13 2009, 07:05 PM~12695590
> *so you going to make it on friday?
> *


bro!!! Fidel has that wallet with no limit he can buy for everyone


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 13 2009, 09:09 PM~12695628
> *you also said you was paying for our dinner! :biggrin:
> *


at 7-11 :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 13 2009, 09:16 PM~12695673
> *bro!!! Fidel has that wallet with no limit he can buy for everyone
> *


 :0 what


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 13 2009, 07:16 PM~12695675
> *at 7-11 :biggrin:
> *


no not true and you got the never ending wallet!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jan 12 2009, 10:22 PM~12685033-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 13 2009, 09:18 PM~12695692
> *no not true and you got the never ending wallet!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what wallet . i see that your in '' Boulevaed Aces '' now


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 13 2009, 07:25 PM~12695761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ARE YOU READY!!!!!!! :biggrin: :uh: :thumbsup: :twak:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 13 2009, 09:28 PM~12695776
> *ARE YOU READY!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :uh:  :thumbsup:  :twak:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 13 2009, 07:31 PM~12695806
> *:nosad:
> *


so you guys aint ready ? :biggrin: i gave you enough time so you guys need to be there!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 13 2009, 07:31 PM~12695806
> *:nosad:
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Cant wait. Bringing Dangerous and Deep Brown


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Juan & Germain :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

whats up danny!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up fort worth


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 13 2009, 10:37 PM~12696523
> *whats up danny!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I c u hitting the switch on the video :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 13 2009, 08:37 PM~12696523
> *whats up danny!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Post Your Name If Its Not Posted
Loco 61 - Alex
Artistics.TX - Juan
fortworthmex - Germain
Elpintor - Danny
teal62impala - David 
ESTRELLA420LUV - Estrella 
theoso8 - Oso
$Rollin Rich$ 82 - Ricky 
TechniquesOG Leonard
81.7.TX. - Dre
sixty7imp - Carlos
blanco - Oscar
J-RAY - Ray
Homie Styln - John 
Texas Massacre - Chris 
bigmike64 - Mike
BIG George! - George
80 Eldog - Matt
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE - David 
TheTexasGoldPlater - Thomas
RollinBlue - Alonso
Coca Pearl - 
VENOM65 -
boricua87 - 
Regal85TX - Luico
tples65 -
Sin7 - Luis
bigstew22 - Mike 
THE MAJESTICS TX - Fidel 
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 - 
94 SS - Bob 
Fleetwood94 -
FunkytownRoller - Chad
SEISKUATRO,SS - Jimmy
5811MSgtP - 
TopCopOG - 
radicalkingz - 
Skim - Tony
C-LO9492 - 
green ice - ??? 
D-TOWN 78 - 
chevy67impala - 
{belinda} - Belinda 
HEARTBREAKER -
Macias - 
Str8crazy80 - 
las_crucez - 
LOLOMomaGP - 
-SUPER62- -
supercutdog -
SHOELACES - 
Wildmint -
PIMPnamedSLICKBACK - 
ZEUS DA GOD - 
Biz-MN - 
juangotti - Juan Again 
SWEET*LIL*V - 
TOP DOG '64 -
JapanTech -
STILLTIPPIN46 - 
regal ryda -
53BOMBA -
Latin Thug - 
Same_Ol_Cutty - 
72montemz - 
meanOne - 
MAJESTIX -
DANNY'S 66 - 
DFWEntertainment - Lucio
EVANASTY - 
I TrAvIeSo I - 
Texas 61 Impala - Benito 
214monte - JR 
texican - 
I.C. Joker - 
Austin Ace - 
WestTexas_lowlow -
richie562 - 
--JUICE-- -
CHEVY 1 - 
A&M customs - Aurelio / Marcos 
-2-5-3- -
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) Gabriel
Yogi - Hey Bo Bo 
dannysnty - 
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE - 
HUSKY - 
trufriend - 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 -
1Ace - 
214loco - 
EL_PACHUCO69 -
MAJESTICS81 -
shrimpscampi -
LENETOWNTX - 
locotoys - 
9-lives - 
Mr. A - 
ericg - 
SA ROLLERZ - John 
streetrider - 
cheloRO75 - 
VGP - 
juiced88caprice -
RAY_512 - 
str8_tripn_82 -
MJuan#1 - 
RO68RAG - 
BigLazy903 -
68caprice -
FIRME80 -
BIG TEX -
MAAANDO - 
rollin_caddys - 
817LoLo - Daniel
mrchavez - 
prieto -
PIQUE86 - 
RALPH_DOGG - 
brn2ridelo - 
SHOW & GO 214 - 
abel - 
KeK21 that Pimp - 
Bandido$ - 
DUVAL'S HERO - 
DALLAS-G - 
JASJR - 
westsidebagos -
jbrazy -
playamade -
mid-texrollers -
Switch Man Jr. - 
biggboy - 
STATION X -
machine - 
artisticdream63


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 13 2009, 10:03 PM~12697743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn it homie thats tight bro!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

I THINK IM GETTING GOOD AT THIS....... :wave:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 13 2009, 11:47 PM~12697473
> *Post Your Name If Its Not Posted
> Loco 61 - Alex
> Artistics.TX - Juan
> ...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 13 2009, 10:08 PM~12697851
> *I THINK IM GETTING GOOD AT THIS....... :wave:
> *


yea you are puto now you have to charge fucker!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

How about you take care of that for me...Make sure i get my money ?:yessad:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 13 2009, 10:12 PM~12697910
> *How about you take care of that for me...Make sure i get my money ?:yessad:
> *


sure i will ! they said the check is in the mail!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

I need a beer.............. :banghead:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 13 2009, 10:20 PM~12698032
> *I need a beer.............. :banghead:
> *


i know huh!!! :barf: :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 13 2009, 09:36 PM~12696507
> *Sup Juan & Germain :wave:
> *


whats poppin danny.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pres of Street Life said he will also attend the meeting..

Looks like were on a roll.....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 13 2009, 10:03 PM~12697743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 13 2009, 11:03 PM~12697743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 14 2009, 12:03 AM~12697743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks Good Lucio


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP? GOOD MORNING FORITOS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 14 2009, 07:16 AM~12700191
> *SUP? GOOD MORNING FORITOS!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

GOOD MORNING HOMIES.....
Thanx Loco :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 13 2009, 10:20 PM~12698032
> *I need a beer.............. :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin: Did some one say BEER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I am ready!!!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 14 2009, 12:23 AM~12699265
> *Pres of Street Life said he will also attend the meeting..
> 
> Looks like were on a roll.....
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 13 2009, 10:37 PM~12696523
> *whats up danny!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment+Jan 14 2009, 07:25 AM~12700232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Friday 16 Jan 2009 mark the day of a New Generation :0


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanx TechniquesOG


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 14 2009, 07:56 AM~12700400
> *Thanx TechniquesOG
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 14 2009, 08:49 AM~12700367
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


*NICE..... :thumbsup: *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FORITOS


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 14 2009, 07:43 AM~12700721
> *GOOD MORNING FORITOS
> *


 :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 14 2009, 12:03 AM~12697743
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam it  :thumbsup: 
i see george in the back in jail


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:around:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

BIG-DAVID YOU DOWN FOR THURSDAY NIGHT....


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 14 2009, 09:10 AM~12700891
> *:wave:
> *


What up Rick :wave: U going friday?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 14 2009, 11:43 AM~12701086
> *
> 
> BIG-DAVID YOU DOWN FOR THURSDAY NIGHT....
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 14 2009, 11:10 AM~12700891
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## benjamin6973 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 14 2009, 07:43 AM~12700321
> *:biggrin:
> *


 good to see funky town doing its thing. iam Benny from low-4-lifecc dfw chapter. i was born & raised here in ft.worth. i like to see good things happening in my home town. keep up the good wook!!! low-4-life cc.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2009, 09:22 AM~12700963
> *dam it   :thumbsup:
> i see george in the back in jail
> *


say homie i dont talk about your other life so not mine :biggrin: besides i heard you won another award for best CROSS DRESSER!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by benjamin6973_@Jan 14 2009, 11:25 AM~12701979
> *good to see funky town doing its thing. iam Benny from low-4-lifecc dfw chapter. i was born & raised here in ft.worth. i like to see good things happening in my home town. keep up the good wook!!!  low-4-life cc.
> *


say baboso you need to show up to this meeting to!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benjamin6973_@Jan 14 2009, 01:25 PM~12701979
> *good to see funky town doing its thing. iam Benny from low-4-lifecc dfw chapter. i was born & raised here in ft.worth. i like to see good things happening in my home town. keep up the good wook!!!  low-4-life cc.
> *


Sup Homie You Going To The Meeting Friday?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 14 2009, 11:28 AM~12702014
> *Sup Homie  You Going To The Meeting Friday?
> *


benny needs to go he is part of the lowriding community here in the FUNK!! :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 13 2009, 11:47 PM~12697473
> *Post Your Name If Its Not Posted
> Loco 61 - Alex
> Artistics.TX - Juan
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 14 2009, 08:48 AM~12701127
> *What up Rick  :wave:    U going friday?
> *


I WILL FIND OUT TONIGHT AFTER MY MEETING 
teal62impala 

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 14 2009, 12:26 PM~12701988
> *say homie i dont talk about your other life so not mine  :biggrin:  besides i heard you won another award for best CROSS DRESSER!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2009, 08:22 AM~12700963
> *dam it   :thumbsup:
> i see george in the back in jail
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 14 2009, 01:26 PM~12701988
> *say homie i dont talk about your other life so not mine  :biggrin:  besides i heard you won another award for best CROSS DRESSER!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: 
and your job is wey.....where did you go.......... :roflmao:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2009, 12:42 PM~12702629
> *:uh:
> and your  job is wey.....where did you go.......... :roflmao:
> 
> ...


say guey that shit is funny!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 14 2009, 03:38 PM~12703026
> *say guey that shit is funny!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2009, 01:52 PM~12703136
> *:biggrin:
> *


IF I CAN GET A HEAD COUNT OF ALL THAT IS SHOWING UP FOR THE MEETING ON FRIDAY THAT WOULD BE GOOD ! THANKS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 14 2009, 03:54 PM~12703160
> *IF I CAN GET A HEAD COUNT OF ALL THAT IS SHOWING UP FOR THE MEETING ON FRIDAY THAT WOULD BE GOOD ! THANKS!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Damn I Dont Think Theres That Many Chairs For All Of Us... :0 What Do you Think George....


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 14 2009, 03:54 PM~12703160
> *IF I CAN GET A HEAD COUNT OF ALL THAT IS SHOWING UP FOR THE MEETING ON FRIDAY THAT WOULD BE GOOD ! THANKS!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2009, 01:03 PM~12703211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 14 2009, 02:00 PM~12703193
> *Damn I Dont Think Theres That Many Chairs For All Of Us... :0  What Do you Think George....
> *


YEA THERE SHOULD BE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 14 2009, 02:00 PM~12703193
> *Damn I Dont Think Theres That Many Chairs For All Of Us... :0  What Do you Think George....
> *


YEA THERE SHOULD BE :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 14 2009, 04:00 PM~12703193
> *Damn I Dont Think Theres That Many Chairs For All Of Us... :0  What Do you Think George....
> *


I'll stand as long as they don't run out of beer! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 14 2009, 04:08 PM~12703235
> *YEA THERE SHOULD BE  :biggrin:
> *


Cool


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 14 2009, 04:07 PM~12703233
> *YEA THERE SHOULD BE  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, Loco 61, theoso8, DFWEntertainment, SHOELACES, BIG George!, teal62impala
DAMN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Did somebody say beer ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 14 2009, 02:09 PM~12703238
> *I'll stand as long as they don't run out of beer!  :biggrin:
> *


NAH THAT WONT HAPPEN !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :no: :no:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 14 2009, 04:11 PM~12703255
> *Did somebody say beer ?
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 14 2009, 04:11 PM~12703255
> *Did somebody say beer ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope there ready for all of us....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

George you got the 1st round ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What up Loco 61 :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

George Put Those Back And Get Some Bud :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

AFTER THE MEETING


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 14 2009, 04:18 PM~12703314
> *What up Loco 61  :wave:
> *


Sup Matt...?? Im Just Chillin Here At Work...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: 81.7.TX., SWEET*LIL*V, teal62impala, Macias, theoso8, SHOELACES, Loco 61, DFWEntertainment, BIG George!
:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Watch Your Step


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 14 2009, 03:22 PM~12703348
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: 81.7.TX., SWEET*LIL*V, teal62impala, Macias, theoso8, SHOELACES, Loco 61, DFWEntertainment, BIG George!
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lets Car Pool


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 14 2009, 04:25 PM~12703380
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 14 2009, 04:25 PM~12703380
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*WHAT UP FORT WORTH  *


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 14 2009, 04:25 PM~12703380
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 14 2009, 04:28 PM~12703419
> *WHAT UP FORT WORTH
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its Gettin HOT In Here!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 14 2009, 03:26 PM~12703386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :0 WOW, I SO NEED ONE OF THOSE...IT'S BEEN A LONG F'N DAY!!!!*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 14 2009, 04:28 PM~12703419
> *Looks like everyones THIRSTY!!!*


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 14 2009, 03:29 PM~12703421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*MAKE IT SMIRNOFF APPLE & YOU GOT A DEAL! I'LL ORDER IT RIGHT NOW... :biggrin: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 14 2009, 04:25 PM~12703384
> *Lets Car Pool
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 14 2009, 03:31 PM~12703451
> *Looks like everyones THIRSTY!!!
> *


:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 14 2009, 04:31 PM~12703451
> *Looks like everyones THIRSTY!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

DUKES TONITE :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2009, 04:35 PM~12703495
> *DUKES TONITE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

67 IMpala ?? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2009, 04:36 PM~12703515
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dats A Nice Butty :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

GO TO WORK FUCKERS!!! IT MUST BE BREAK TIME!!! :rant: :rant:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

We're Going To Look Like We Looked In Odessa


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 14 2009, 02:39 PM~12703538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WAS LUCIO A LONG TIME AGO !!! :biggrin: COME GET ME OUT!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 14 2009, 04:40 PM~12703541
> *GO TO WORK FUCKERS!!! IT MUST BE BREAK TIME!!! :rant:  :rant:
> *


LOL Guess Im Always On Break :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 14 2009, 04:41 PM~12703553
> *We're Going To Look Like We Looked In Odessa
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 14 2009, 03:39 PM~12703537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*YEA MAYBE A DUMB WIFE, CUZ A SMART WIFE WILL LET HER MAN KEEP ON WALKIN WHILE SHE CHILLS & DRINKS THE BEER..... :thumbsup: *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

i think everybody need one .......


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 14 2009, 02:45 PM~12703586
> *i think everybody need one .......
> 
> 
> ...


SAY GUEY GIVE ME ONE OF THEM!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 14 2009, 04:46 PM~12703595
> *SAY GUEY GIVE ME ONE OF THEM!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Y FOOL YOU CANT COME OUT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:worship:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2009, 02:48 PM~12703605
> *Y FOOL YOU CANT COME OUT :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YEA WELL I WILL BE OUT THIS WEEK FOO!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V+Jan 14 2009, 04:44 PM~12703581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 14 2009, 04:49 PM~12703619
> *YEA WELL I WILL BE OUT THIS WEEK FOO!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 14 2009, 04:44 PM~12703581
> *YEA MAYBE A DUMB WIFE, CUZ A SMART WIFE WILL LET HER MAN KEEP ON WALKIN WHILE SHE CHILLS & DRINKS THE BEER..... :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yea, thats what Im talkin bout! I been telling her ass she was DUMB!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 14 2009, 04:25 PM~12703384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

You My ***** Alex,, Now get up !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 14 2009, 04:55 PM~12703677
> *none of the kids have hilmits...................
> Dont know what it says but I down with that !
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 14 2009, 04:58 PM~12703699
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I Love Indians :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 14 2009, 03:55 PM~12703675
> *Hell yea, thats what Im talkin bout!  I been telling her ass she was DUMB!!!</span>
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





<span style=\'color:turquoise\'>*DAMN, YOU AIN'T EVEN RIGHT....LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## benjamin6973 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 14 2009, 11:29 AM~12702035
> *benny needs to go he is part of the lowriding community here in the FUNK!! :biggrin:
> *


 Dont know if i will make. but i might catch the next one.. big ben
just keep me posted


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

when you drink to much!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 14 2009, 05:01 PM~12703720
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Keep Them Comming Oso! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Who Like Drunk White Girls


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: benjamin6973, DollaBill99, DFWEntertainment, Loco 61, theoso8, BIG George!


*ADIOS LOCOS :wave: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 14 2009, 05:07 PM~12703769
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: benjamin6973, DollaBill99, DFWEntertainment, Loco 61, theoso8, BIG George!
> ADIOS LOCOS  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

The good life


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

does anyone want to breed?? :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

The good life


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 14 2009, 05:07 PM~12703769
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: benjamin6973, DollaBill99, DFWEntertainment, Loco 61, theoso8, BIG George!
> ADIOS LOCOS  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 14 2009, 04:39 PM~12703538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 14 2009, 03:10 PM~12703791
> *:wave:
> *


laters !!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 14 2009, 05:08 PM~12703777
> *The good life
> 
> *


Owned :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 14 2009, 03:07 PM~12703766
> *Who Like Drunk White Girls
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

well i will see all of yall on friday!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 14 2009, 05:53 PM~12704213
> *well i will see all of yall on friday!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 14 2009, 02:41 PM~12703553
> *We're Going To Look Like We Looked In Odessa
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 14 2009, 02:19 PM~12703324
> *George Put Those Back And Get Some Bud :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nothen wrong with a few 30 paks of stones


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 14 2009, 02:29 PM~12703421
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good thinking bad choice of flavor


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies blowing up Layitlow i see


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :buttkick: all of you are grounded! go to your room!
















:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

wheres everybody @


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2009, 08:27 PM~12705716
> *wheres everybody @
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: I was just joking?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 14 2009, 08:09 PM~12705542
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick: all of you are grounded! go to your room!
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :tears:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.dentonrc.com/sharedcontent/dws/...2f3924.html?npc
:0 :0 :burn: :burn:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2009, 08:56 PM~12706051
> *http://www.dentonrc.com/sharedcontent/dws/...2f3924.html?npc
> :0  :0  :burn:  :burn:
> *


 :0


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 14 2009, 08:00 PM~12705460
> *wuts up homies blowing up Layitlow i see
> *


:wave:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 14 2009, 08:00 PM~12705460
> *wuts up homies blowing up Layitlow i see
> *




say homie pm me your number.....


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up las crucez


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 14 2009, 07:12 PM~12706276
> *say homie pm me your number.....
> *


cool homie


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 14 2009, 08:09 PM~12705542
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :buttkick: all of you are grounded! go to your room!
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: hno: hno: :rant: :rant: Sup big dog?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 14 2009, 09:56 PM~12706802
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  hno:  hno:  :rant:  :rant: Sup big dog?
> *


Q-vole Oso, nothing here ....tierd.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 14 2009, 10:08 PM~12706945
> *Q-vole Oso, nothing here ....tierd.
> *


Me too man! I need a Showtime pump to add to my setup. I'll see you thursday homie!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup everybody :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

can i please get a count for friday please? so if you are coming let me know!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3 from thee artistics.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Big George I dont know you but I'll be there. Hey Ricky, Charlie, Danny ...R you guys goin? Danny hit me up If you wanna roll out there.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

SUP HOMIES


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm back in town homies... Ready for Friday, spoke with Ricky from RO and he'll be at the meeting as well..


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 14 2009, 11:21 PM~12709759
> *I'm back in town homies... Ready for Friday, spoke with Ricky from RO and he'll be at the meeting as well..
> *


glad to know you made it home safely homie styln and cant wait for friday we are ready for this to come to a controlled comittee! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 15 2009, 03:01 AM~12710562
> *glad to know you made it home safely homie styln and cant wait for friday we are ready for this to come to a controlled comittee! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 2 - from Subliminal C.C. will be there


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Wass Up Alex
:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 14 2009, 03:09 PM~12703785
> *The good life
> 
> 
> ...


 That what I'm talking about and he still on LayitLow


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 15 2009, 01:09 AM~12709633
> *SUP HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 15 2009, 08:23 AM~12711126
> *Wass Up Alex
> :biggrin:
> *


Just Here Chillin At Work... Whats Going On Ur Wayz?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 14 2009, 12:23 AM~12699265
> *Pres of Street Life said he will also attend the meeting..
> 
> Looks like were on a roll.....
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 15 2009, 06:26 AM~12711139
> *Just Here Chillin At Work... Whats Going On Ur Wayz?
> *



Just chilln too... catching bad guys this early in the morning !!!! criminal never stop even on a military base lol :rofl: .. some times is cop and robbers :guns:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 14 2009, 11:21 PM~12709759
> *I'm back in town homies... Ready for Friday, spoke with Ricky from RO and he'll be at the meeting as well..
> *


 wass up HOMIE


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TechniquesOG, Loco 61


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning gente :nicoderm:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 15 2009, 08:35 AM~12711173
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I can recall doing that but with a state trooper and I was in a Monte Carlo .........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Jan 15 2009, 08:29 AM~12711150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaaaaaaamn David... :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 15 2009, 07:44 AM~12711208
> *
> Sup Luis?
> 
> *


Just here puttin in another 8 hrs....


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 15 2009, 08:44 AM~12711208
> *
> Daaaaaaaaaaamn David...  :0
> *


And you know it homieeeeeeeeeeeeeee ! uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jan 15 2009, 08:46 AM~12711221-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :420:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 14 2009, 10:37 PM~12709184
> *Hey Big George I dont know you but I'll be there.  Hey Ricky, Charlie, Danny ...R you guys goin? Danny hit me up If you wanna roll out there.
> *


Dont worry bro you not missing anything by not knowing Big George :biggrin: Just kidding Georgie


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*GOOD MORNING EVERYONE! HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY....WE'RE READY FOR TOMORROW NIGHT....BIG CHANGES FOR FORT WORTH  :thumbsup: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: theoso8, TechniquesOG


:wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 15 2009, 07:10 AM~12711314
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE! HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY....WE'RE READY FOR TOMORROW NIGHT....BIG CHANGES FOR FORT WORTH    :thumbsup:
> *


*Good Morning How is everything... One Day for the BIG ULC Meeting !!!! :thumbsup: *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 15 2009, 09:12 AM~12711333
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: theoso8, TechniquesOG
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (21Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: TechniquesOG


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jan 15 2009, 07:17 AM~12711360
> *www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>
> *



:yes:  :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jan 15 2009, 08:17 AM~12711360
> *www.majestixcarclub.com</span></span></a>
> *




<span style=\'color:turquoise\'>* :thumbsup: THE SITE LOOKS GREAT*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 15 2009, 08:15 AM~12711349
> *Good Morning How is everything... One Day for the BIG ULC Meeting !!!! :thumbsup: </span>
> *




<span style=\'color:turquoise\'>*  YES SIR...ULC~FTW :thumbsup:*


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jan 15 2009, 07:17 AM~12711360
> *www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>
> *


Looks dam good homie


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420: :420: :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jan 15 2009, 09:17 AM~12711360
> *www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

sup alex :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 15 2009, 09:33 AM~12711439
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 15 2009, 09:10 AM~12711314
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE! HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY....WE'RE READY FOR TOMORROW NIGHT....BIG CHANGES FOR FORT WORTH    :thumbsup:
> *


Gooood Morning Damn Its Cold Outside....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 15 2009, 09:48 AM~12711504
> *sup alex :biggrin:
> *


Wut Up Johnny Ray????


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 15 2009, 07:10 AM~12711314
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE! HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY....WE'RE READY FOR TOMORROW NIGHT....BIG CHANGES FOR FORT WORTH    :thumbsup:
> *


changes that should help out everyone  its great


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 15 2009, 07:52 AM~12711523
> *Wut Up Johnny Ray????
> *


tryin to talk myself into getting ready for work :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 15 2009, 08:51 AM~12711516
> *Gooood Morning Damn Its Cold Outside....
> *


*HELL YES IT IS :uh: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 15 2009, 08:53 AM~12711528
> *changes that should help out everyone  its great
> *


*YES IT IS :thumbsup:*


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Jan 15 2009, 01:09 AM~12709633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Today...Whats up Homie?


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tonight at The D Bar 8pm. Don't forget, your $$ for dues... Thanks *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Homie Styln

*:wave: GOOD MORNING SIR*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Need to make a change here, I made a grammatical error and this was brought to my attension:
John wouldnt you use "council" unstead of "counsel"
the way you have it, counsel is more like if your giving advice, and council is more like a committee. :0 
This is correct, so it should read 'United Lowrider Council'; if we decide to use this as our offical name..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 15 2009, 10:36 AM~12711787
> *Need to make change here, I made a grammatical error and this was brought to my attension:
> John wouldnt you use "council" unstead of "counsel"
> the way you have it, counsel is more like if your giving advice, and council is more like a committee.  :0
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Post Your Name If Its Not Posted
Loco 61 - Alex
Artistics.TX - Juan
fortworthmex - Germain
Elpintor - Danny
teal62impala - David 
ESTRELLA420LUV - Estrella 
theoso8 - Oso
$Rollin Rich$ 82 - Ricky 
TechniquesOG - Leonard
81.7.TX. - Dre
sixty7imp - Carlos
blanco - Oscar
J-RAY – Johnny Ray
Homie Styln - John 
Texas Massacre - Chris 
bigmike64 - Mike
BIG George! - George
80 Eldog - Matt
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE - David 
TheTexasGoldPlater - Thomas
RollinBlue - Alonso
Coca Pearl - 2 Pac
VENOM65 - Sal
boricua87 - Charlie
Regal85TX - Luico
tples65 -
Sin7 - Luis
bigstew22 - Mike 
THE MAJESTICS TX - Fidel 
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 - Asuan
94 SS - Bob 
Fleetwood94 -
FunkytownRoller - Chad
SEISKUATRO,SS - Jimmy
5811MSgtP - Leonard
TopCopOG - Leonard
radicalkingz - Bryan
Skim - Tony
C-LO9492 - 
green ice - Adrain 
D-TOWN 78 - Robert
chevy67impala - 
{belinda} - Belinda 
HEARTBREAKER -
Macias - Hector Macias
Str8crazy80 - 
las_crucez - 
LOLOMomaGP - 
-SUPER62- - Jose Luis
supercutdog -
SHOELACES - 
Wildmint - Sam
PIMPnamedSLICKBACK - 
ZEUS DA GOD - 
Biz-MN - 
juangotti - Juan Again 
SWEET*LIL*V - Vero
TOP DOG '64 - Mando
JapanTech -
STILLTIPPIN46 - Turtle
regal ryda -
53BOMBA - Poncho
Latin Thug - 
Same_Ol_Cutty - Frank
72montemz - 
meanOne - 
MAJESTIX -
DANNY'S 66 - Danny
DFWEntertainment - Lucio
EVANASTY - 
I TrAvIeSo I - 
Texas 61 Impala - Benito 
214monte - JR 
texican - 
I.C. Joker - 
Austin Ace – P Nut
WestTexas_lowlow -
richie562 - 
--JUICE-- - Hugo
CHEVY 1 - 
A&M customs - Aurelio / Marcos 
-2-5-3- -
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) Gabriel
Yogi - Hey Bo Bo 
dannysnty - Danny
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE - Ernest
HUSKY - 
trufriend - 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 - Mike
1Ace – Joe T
214loco - 
EL_PACHUCO69 - Enrique
MAJESTICS81 - Primo
shrimpscampi -
LENETOWNTX - 
locotoys - 
9-lives - Tommy
Mr. A - Mr. Josie P AKA Tony
ericg - 
SA ROLLERZ - John 
streetrider - 
cheloRO75 - 
VGP - Jesse
juiced88caprice -
RAY_512 - 
str8_tripn_82 -
MJuan#1 - Juan
RO68RAG - 
BigLazy903 -
68caprice -
FIRME80 -
BIG TEX -
MAAANDO - 
rollin_caddys - 
817LoLo - Daniel
mrchavez - 
prieto -
PIQUE86 - 
RALPH_DOGG - Ralph
brn2ridelo - 
SHOW & GO 214 - 
abel - 
KeK21 that Pimp - 
Bandido$ - 
DUVAL'S HERO - 
DALLAS-G - 
JASJR - 
westsidebagos - Tony
jbrazy -
playamade -
mid-texrollers -
Switch Man Jr. - Will
biggboy - 
STATION X -
machine - 
artisticdream63 – Raymond


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

Post Your Name If Its Not Posted
Loco 61 - Alex
Artistics.TX - Juan
fortworthmex - Germain
Elpintor - Danny
teal62impala - David 
ESTRELLA420LUV - Estrella 
theoso8 - Oso
$Rollin Rich$ 82 - Ricky 
TechniquesOG - Leonard
81.7.TX. - Dre
sixty7imp - Carlos
blanco - Oscar
J-RAY – Johnny Ray
Homie Styln - John 
Texas Massacre - Chris 
bigmike64 - Mike
BIG George! - George
80 Eldog - Matt
TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE - David 
TheTexasGoldPlater - Thomas
RollinBlue - Alonso
Coca Pearl - 2 Pac
VENOM65 - Sal
boricua87 - Charlie
Regal85TX - Luico
tples65 -
Sin7 - Luis
bigstew22 - Mike 
THE MAJESTICS TX - Fidel 
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 - Asuan
94 SS - Bob 
Fleetwood94 -
FunkytownRoller - Chad
SEISKUATRO,SS - Jimmy
5811MSgtP - Leonard
TopCopOG - Leonard
radicalkingz - Bryan
Skim - Tony
C-LO9492 - 
green ice - Adrain 
D-TOWN 78 - Robert
chevy67impala - 
{belinda} - Belinda 
HEARTBREAKER -
Macias - Hector Macias
Str8crazy80 - 
las_crucez - 
LOLOMomaGP - 
-SUPER62- - Jose Luis
supercutdog -
SHOELACES - John
Wildmint - Sam
PIMPnamedSLICKBACK - 
ZEUS DA GOD - 
Biz-MN - 
juangotti - Juan Again 
SWEET*LIL*V - Vero
TOP DOG '64 - Mando
JapanTech -
STILLTIPPIN46 - Turtle
regal ryda -
53BOMBA - Poncho
Latin Thug - 
Same_Ol_Cutty - Frank
72montemz - 
meanOne - 
MAJESTIX -
DANNY'S 66 - Danny
DFWEntertainment - Lucio
EVANASTY - 
I TrAvIeSo I - 
Texas 61 Impala - Benito 
214monte - JR 
texican - 
I.C. Joker - 
Austin Ace – P Nut
WestTexas_lowlow -
richie562 - 
--JUICE-- - Hugo
CHEVY 1 - 
A&M customs - Aurelio / Marcos 
-2-5-3- -
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) Gabriel
Yogi - Hey Bo Bo 
dannysnty - Danny
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE - Ernest
HUSKY - 
trufriend - 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 - Mike
1Ace – Joe T
214loco - 
EL_PACHUCO69 - Enrique
MAJESTICS81 - Primo
shrimpscampi -
LENETOWNTX - 
locotoys - 
9-lives - Tommy
Mr. A - Mr. Josie P AKA Tony
ericg - 
SA ROLLERZ - John 
streetrider - 
cheloRO75 - 
VGP - Jesse
juiced88caprice -
RAY_512 - 
str8_tripn_82 -
MJuan#1 - Juan
RO68RAG - 
BigLazy903 -
68caprice -
FIRME80 -
BIG TEX -
MAAANDO - 
rollin_caddys - 
817LoLo - Daniel
mrchavez - 
prieto -
PIQUE86 - 
RALPH_DOGG - Ralph
brn2ridelo - 
SHOW & GO 214 - 
abel - 
KeK21 that Pimp - 
Bandido$ - 
DUVAL'S HERO - 
DALLAS-G - 
JASJR - 
westsidebagos - Tony
jbrazy -
playamade -
mid-texrollers -
Switch Man Jr. - Will
biggboy - 
STATION X -
machine - 
artisticdream63 – Raymond


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 15 2009, 09:41 AM~12711828
> *Post Your Name If Its Not Posted
> Loco 61 - Alex
> Artistics.TX - Juan
> ...


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 15 2009, 09:36 AM~12711787
> *Need to make a change here, I made a grammatical error and this was brought to my attension:
> John wouldnt you use "council" unstead of "counsel"
> the way you have it, counsel is more like if your giving advice, and council is more like a committee.  :0
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 15 2009, 08:00 AM~12711559
> *YES IT IS :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 15 2009, 11:09 AM~12712029
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 15 2009, 12:09 AM~12709633
> *SUP HOMIES
> 
> 
> ...


That was a bad ass cruise!!! Thats me in the 4 door blue impala!!! We were leaving the other car wash from tightening my wheel. Thanks Artistic63 and Fortworthmex and his homie for helping a homie out. :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Its good to have you back Homie John!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 15 2009, 10:25 AM~12712147
> *Its good to have you back Homie John!!!
> *


Glad to be back... We need to get this Funky town thing shake'n...

Wego tour 09 Organization champs????


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 15 2009, 11:32 AM~12712198
> *Glad to be back... We need to get this Funky town thing shake'n...
> *


Sup John?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 15 2009, 10:33 AM~12712209
> *Sup John?
> *


Not much just chill'n; literally, cold outside, when I left Cali yesterday it was 80+%..


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE........ :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 15 2009, 11:36 AM~12712227
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE........ :wave:
> *


Sup? :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 15 2009, 11:36 AM~12712227
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYONE........ :wave:
> *


Whats Going On Lucio?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

BUENOS DIAS!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 15 2009, 11:38 AM~12712243
> *Whats Going On Lucio?
> *


NOT MUCH BRO JUST HERE WORKING ON SOME NEW FLYERS FOR SOME CLUBS


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 15 2009, 11:36 AM~12712234
> *Sup? :wave:
> *


Sup Bro...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 15 2009, 11:50 AM~12712344
> *NOT MUCH BRO JUST HERE WORKING ON SOME NEW FLYERS FOR SOME CLUBS
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, Macias

Whats Going On Hector?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 15 2009, 09:35 AM~12712221
> *Not much just chill'n; literally, cold outside, when I left Cali yesterday it was 80+%..
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN IT FEELS GOOD TO BE CHILLEN AT HOME. :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 15 2009, 11:21 AM~12712597
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, Macias
> 
> ...


Nothing much bro just trying to stay busy and warm in this cold ass weather, and you? What you been up to???


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 14 2009, 10:21 PM~12709759
> *I'm back in town homies... Ready for Friday, spoke with Ricky from RO and he'll be at the meeting as well..
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 15 2009, 09:06 AM~12711293
> *Dont worry bro you not missing anything by not knowing Big George :biggrin:  Just kidding Georgie
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! That was funny :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 15 2009, 11:36 AM~12713210
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!! That was funny :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yea im the one that you could never miss !!! :biggrin: besides j-ray you bigger then me now !! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

if someone could give me a total of persons coming would be good! THANKS!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 15 2009, 01:45 PM~12713306
> *yea im the one that you could never miss !!! :biggrin: besides j-ray you bigger then me now !! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Id like to see what happens in Funkytown this year... Whats up Ricky :wave: :wave:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

HOMIES NATION TELEVISION RECORDING IN DOWNTOWN FORT WORTH @ HOUSTON SR BAR TONIGHT IT'S MY BOY DJ DANNY WEST B-DAY PARTY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Artistics.TX, bigmike64, blanco
What up Oscar and Mike.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

so how is everybody doing today? :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 15 2009, 01:09 PM~12713525
> *so how is everybody doing today? :wave:
> *


Sup George? Chillen here at the house.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 15 2009, 12:12 PM~12713553
> *Sup George? Chillen here at the house.
> *


yea bro me to ! so you ready for tomorrow?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 15 2009, 01:13 PM~12713562
> *yea bro me to ! so you ready for tomorrow?
> *


yezir. We ready. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 15 2009, 12:16 PM~12713588
> *yezir. We ready. :biggrin:
> *


thats cool bro it will be a good thing for the funk!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 15 2009, 01:46 PM~12713313
> *if someone could give me a total of persons coming would be good! THANKS!!
> *


Hard To Do...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 15 2009, 02:12 PM~12713553
> *Sup George? Chillen here at the house.
> *


Bish!! Playin hooky?? :scrutinize: 

What up with the chrome shop??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 15 2009, 02:25 PM~12713674
> *Bish!! Playin hooky??  :scrutinize:
> 
> What up with the chrome shop??
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

wats up goarge? que haces?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 15 2009, 01:09 PM~12712964
> *Nothing much bro just trying to stay busy and warm in this cold ass weather, and you? What you been up to???
> *


Just Here Chillin At Werk.. U Giong To The Meeting Tomorrow Right?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Simon bro, ima be there, i gots to :biggrin: but i think ima be a lil late pero better late than never, just like thirty minutes late or so cause i close my dads shop like at 6 or 630. ima go all dirty and shit, i dont care es que i wont have time to go home and change cause the shop is in northside and i live in east side by 820 and the meeting is in south side so ima just go straight from here (the shop) to the meeting in south. Besides my chick lives on 8th and ima take her too.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 15 2009, 01:37 PM~12713771
> *Simon bro, ima be there, i gots to  :biggrin:  but i think ima be a lil late pero better late than never, just like thirty minutes late or so cause i close my dads shop like at 6 or 630.  ima go all dirty and shit, i dont care es que  i wont have time to go home and change cause the shop is in northside and i live in east side by 820 and the meeting is in south side so ima just go straight from here (the shop) to the meeting in south.  Besides my chick lives on 8th and ima take her too.
> *











*MAN THAT MADE ME DIZZY JUST THINKIN OF ALL THE TURNS U'LL HAVE TO MAKE JUST TO GET THERE.... :biggrin: J/K YOU & YOUR LADY TAKE YOUR TIME & MAKE IT SAFE!

C~YA @ THE MEETING*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*I'm out of here .......... been messing around got behind at work LOL there on my ass !!!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 15 2009, 01:25 PM~12713674
> *Bish!! Playin hooky??  :scrutinize:
> 
> What up with the chrome shop??
> *


I aint playin hookie focker. Got to go to the fams house today. no time for the chrome shop.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

:roflmao: Thanks!!! eh its not so bad. ILL SEE YOU THERE!!!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 15 2009, 02:08 PM~12714029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanks!!! eh its not so bad. ILL SEE YOU THERE!!! :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>SEE EVERYONE AT THE UNITED LOWRIDERS COUNCIL MEETING TOMORROW !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 15 2009, 02:21 PM~12714111
> *Thanks!!! eh its not so bad. ILL SEE YOU THERE!!!  :roflmao:
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 15 2009, 03:08 PM~12714029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: :around: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Saw This On ANother Topic LMAO!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 15 2009, 04:01 PM~12714440
> *Saw This On ANother Topic  LMAO!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 15 2009, 09:29 AM~12712662
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 15 2009, 03:25 PM~12714633
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2 ahahahah


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 15 2009, 10:48 AM~12713329
> *Id like to see what happens in Funkytown this year... Whats up Ricky :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 15 2009, 01:06 PM~12713500
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Artistics.TX, bigmike64, blanco
> What up Oscar and Mike.
> *


whats up dogy :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Hope to see all yall there anyone taken there lil ones? Im going to have mine me & the lady will be there :biggrin: .... Ill be there around 7 or so we are takin my mother inlaw out to eat at 530 see all yall there.....

Sup Loco :wave: 

Sup Juan :wave: 

Yall ready for tomarrow?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Jan 15 2009, 06:45 PM~12716489-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Playa. I think my bro is bringing a couple of his fleet.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 15 2009, 09:38 PM~12717615
> *Chillen. Bored as fuck!
> Sup Playa. I think my bro is bringing a couple of his fleet.
> *


just the wifey!!


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 14 2009, 10:37 PM~12709184
> *Hey Big George I dont know you but I'll be there.  Hey Ricky, Charlie, Danny ...R you guys goin? Danny hit me up If you wanna roll out there.
> *


Ill be working on my ride, trying to get it ready for march


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 15 2009, 11:45 AM~12713306
> *yea im the one that you could never miss !!! :biggrin: besides j-ray you bigger then me now !! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good one.....BUT lets not for get your 1 burger away from being back to your old size  see you tomorrow if everything works out homie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 15 2009, 09:11 PM~12717367
> *Hope to see all yall there anyone taken there lil ones? Im going to have mine me & the lady will be there  :biggrin: .... Ill be there around 7 or so we are takin my mother inlaw out to eat at 530 see all yall there.....
> 
> Sup Loco  :wave:
> ...


Sup Matt....


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Went to the ULA meeting, they wished us luck and said to keep them posted on our events..


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 15 2009, 11:28 PM~12720266
> *Went to the ULA meeting, they wished us luck and said to keep them posted on our events..
> *


just wanted to let everyone know we are making history with this !! see yall tomorrow! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

GOOD MORNING! Today we start a new episode to the low riding population! :thumbsup: We have been doing it for years here in FORT WORTH and its time for the rest of the population see what we got to offer ! We will be recognized as council of pride ,respect and UNITY amongst each other and surrounding cities ! so GOD BLESS and cant wait to meet everyone tonite! :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

good Morning ! Whats Up Blanco? Ready For Vegas?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 16 2009, 04:50 AM~12721129
> *GOOD MORNING! Today we start a new episode to the low riding population! :thumbsup: We have been doing it for years here in FORT WORTH and its time for the rest of the population see what we got to offer ! We will be recognized as council of pride ,respect and UNITY amongst each other and surrounding cities ! so GOD BLESS and cant wait to meet everyone tonite! :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


X2


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 07:10 AM~12721280
> *good Morning !  Whats Up Blanco?  Ready For Vegas?
> *


Yes sr


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Good Morning ... TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT .. ULC MEETING :biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 13 2009, 12:42 AM~12689184
> *ULC Ft Worth / Tarrant Cnty: Were working to unite the car clubs, solo riders & businesses who primarily have stayed in the Ft Worth area.. Each area has it's own needs and this is why are getting our area organized.. We may end up with members who belongs to both (ULA & ULC) groups and that's fine...
> 
> At this time we have no official name
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 06:10 AM~12721280
> *good Morning !  Whats Up Blanco?  Ready For Vegas?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 when are you going?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 16 2009, 08:51 AM~12721393
> *:0  :0  :0  when are you going?
> *


Next Month 27th... Lets Go :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 16 2009, 08:36 AM~12721358
> *
> *


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 09:29 AM~12721517
> *
> *



See you there uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 16 2009, 09:58 AM~12721627
> *See you there   uffin:
> *


 

Nice Pic 
:wow:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Didn't George say that this place can only hold up to 55 people? If so, I think we are gonna need more room. :biggrin: 

This got alot of attention at the U.L.A. meeting last night. By starting this council in Foros is gonna bring the lowriders in the metroplex closer together. And that is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 16 2009, 10:13 AM~12721722
> *Didn't George say that this place can only hold up to 55 people? If so, I think we are gonna need more room.  :biggrin:
> 
> This got alot of attention at the U.L.A. meeting last night. By starting this council in Foros is gonna bring the lowriders in the metroplex closer together. And that is a step in the right direction.
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 07:28 AM~12721513
> *Next Month 27th... Lets Go :biggrin:
> *


dont tell him that alex he will have me booking us some flights :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Im ready for tonight!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 16 2009, 08:24 AM~12721816
> *
> 
> 
> ...


me too! i think I will even have some road beers on the way :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 16 2009, 10:25 AM~12721824
> *me too! i think I will even have some road beers on the way :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :yes: :yes:  X2


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 16 2009, 10:13 AM~12721722
> *Didn't George say that this place can only hold up to 55 people? If so, I think we are gonna need more room.  :biggrin:
> 
> This got alot of attention at the U.L.A. meeting last night. By starting this council in Foros is gonna bring the lowriders in the metroplex closer together. And that is a step in the right direction.
> *


Is any of the top officers from the ULA gonna be there tonight? :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 16 2009, 10:23 AM~12721799
> *dont tell him that alex he will have me booking us some flights :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 16 2009, 08:13 AM~12721722
> *Didn't George say that this place can only hold up to 55 people? If so, I think we are gonna need more room.  :biggrin:
> 
> This got alot of attention at the U.L.A. meeting last night. By starting this council in Foros is gonna bring the lowriders in the metroplex closer together. And that is a step in the right direction.
> *


It holds a lil more and yea it is bigger then we all thought ! So if it is not enough room they have extra tables and we will make it work! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 16 2009, 10:45 AM~12721969
> *It holds a lil more and yea it is bigger then we all thought ! So if it is not enough room they have extra tables and we will make it work! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 16 2009, 10:34 AM~12721883
> *Is any of the top officers from the ULA gonna be there tonight?  :dunno:
> *


No, atleast I dont think so... I think they want Foros to do it themselves, you know what I mean? Its gonna take awhile to get this started and organized. I just want this to happen so it will bring the METROPLEX together. We just have to make sure it wont divide the metroplex.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 16 2009, 10:45 AM~12721969
> *It holds a lil more and yea it is bigger then we all thought ! So if it is not enough room they have extra tables and we will make it work! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 16 2009, 08:47 AM~12721984
> *No, atleast I dont think so... I think they want Foros to do it themselves, you know what I mean? Its gonna take awhile to get this started and organized. I just want this to happen so it will bring the METROPLEX together. We just have to make sure it wont divide the metroplex.
> 
> 
> *


nah bro if anything it will make the metroplex stronger and the unity amongst us all will make a differance! :thumbsup: so lets get this $#/t rollin! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 16 2009, 10:50 AM~12722014
> *nah bro if anything it will make the metroplex stronger and the unity amongst us all will make a differance!  :thumbsup: so lets get this $#/t rollin! :biggrin:
> *


  I'll see you tonight! Ill be the big dude drinkin up all the beer!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 16 2009, 08:52 AM~12722031
> *  I'll see you tonight! Ill be the big dude drinkin up all the beer!! :biggrin:
> *


thats just about everybody from foros!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 16 2009, 10:52 AM~12722031
> *  I'll see you tonight! Ill be the big dude drinkin up all the beer!! :biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 16 2009, 10:47 AM~12721984
> *No, atleast I dont think so... I think they want Foros to do it themselves, you know what I mean? Its gonna take awhile to get this started and organized. I just want this to happen so it will bring the METROPLEX together. We just have to make sure it wont divide the metroplex.
> 
> 
> *


I guess we will see!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Hector?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 08:55 AM~12722058
> *:twak:
> *


alex first round is on you ? yea! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :barf: :barf:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 16 2009, 10:55 AM~12722061
> *I guess we will see!!
> *


Yes we will! Any other shops going? Arts? Just wondering.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 16 2009, 10:57 AM~12722085
> *alex first round is on you ? yea! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


HELL YEA THANX ALEX!!! YOU'RE A TRUE HOMEBOY!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 16 2009, 08:57 AM~12722087
> *Yes we will! Any other shops going? Arts? Just wondering.
> *


they know about the meeting !


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 16 2009, 10:59 AM~12722106
> *they know about the meeting !
> *


Someone said a little about your car show last night too at the ULA. I guess they had a flyer at his work. Im looking to have my Monte done by then and that should be its first show :cheesy:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 16 2009, 09:01 AM~12722130
> *Someone said a little about your car show last night too at the ULA. I guess they had a flyer at his work. Im looking to have my Monte done by then and that should be its first show :cheesy:
> *


well it will be good day to bring it out ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 16 2009, 10:57 AM~12722085
> *alex first round is on you ? yea! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 16 2009, 10:58 AM~12722100
> *HELL YEA THANX ALEX!!! YOU'RE A TRUE HOMEBOY!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, chickenhawk, fortworthmex, BIG George!

:0


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

sup loco 61??? hows it goin???


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wut up david! :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xA_NdaedMGk
:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 16 2009, 12:11 PM~12722682
> *wut up david! :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 16 2009, 10:19 AM~12722748
> *:wave:
> *


so what time are you going to be there?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPdjMxol-cE :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Every time I get on here. yall done hooked up a couple pages hella early in the morning.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 10:31 AM~12722846
> *Every time I get on here. yall done hooked up a couple pages hella early in the morning.
> *


you need to get on earlier homie ! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Jan 16 2009, 12:14 PM~12722713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 16 2009, 05:32 AM~12721348
> *Good Morning ... TONIGHT IS THE NIGHT  .. ULC MEETING :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Here Is The Location Of The Meeting Next Week Open To Anyone And Everyone.. Fiesta Restraunt FRIDAY JAN.16,2009 at 7 pm


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

BIG George!
GET A JOB


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 16 2009, 02:55 PM~12724051
> *BIG George!
> GET A JOB
> *


 :0








X 2


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 16 2009, 12:55 PM~12724051
> *BIG George!
> GET A JOB
> *


tell your brother to grow up and quit wearing your sons clothes!! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 16 2009, 12:21 PM~12722774
> *so what time are you going to be there?
> *


pick me up to far for me dont know where thats at......


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 16 2009, 03:26 PM~12724338
> *tell your brother to grow up and quit wearing your sons clothes!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


 :0 :0 








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Whats up Homies :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

New pic's of my 69 Impala...


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

john thats poppin in the sun


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jan 16 2009, 03:55 PM~12724595
> *john thats poppin in the sun
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NICE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats Up Juan & John?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chillen bored at home.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 04:27 PM~12724879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


now thats a bad azz pic


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 16 2009, 03:29 PM~12724899
> *now thats a bad azz pic
> *


x2


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 16 2009, 12:26 PM~12724338
> *tell your brother to grow up and quit wearing your sons clothes!! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 04:12 PM~12725303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


??? :| Not cool.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 05:15 PM~12725339
> *??? :| Not cool.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 02:27 PM~12724879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thats nice ass pic! :worship: :worship: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 03:30 PM~12725527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


were did you get this pic of lucio!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 16 2009, 05:32 PM~12725544
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dats My Ride :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 05:34 PM~12725559
> *Dats My  Ride  :0
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

hey loco!! hey goarge!!!!! wats up foooo!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 16 2009, 03:34 PM~12725562
> *
> 
> 
> ...


say what time you going?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 16 2009, 05:37 PM~12725586
> *hey loco!! hey goarge!!!!! wats up foooo!!!!!! :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 16 2009, 03:37 PM~12725586
> *hey loco!! hey goarge!!!!! wats up foooo!!!!!! :wave:
> *


say guey you know how to spell my name? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 05:37 PM~12725585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


     :around: :around: :around:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 16 2009, 04:39 PM~12725609
> *say guey you know how to spell my name? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: oh damn foo my bad lol. George you knew wat i meant.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 16 2009, 01:05 PM~12723644
> *Here Is The Location Of The Meeting Next Week Open To Anyone And Everyone.. Fiesta Restraunt FRIDAY JAN.16,2009 at 7 pm
> 
> 
> ...


Does John think its next week?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Went To The Stars Game Last Night... N Those Ice Girls Come Up AN Sat Next To Us.. :biggrin: Tobad I Guess It Didnt Happend Cuz I Dont Have Anypics... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 05:44 PM~12725657
> *Does John think its next week?
> *


I Made That Last Week....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 05:45 PM~12725665
> *Went To The Stars Game Last Night... N Those Ice Girls Come Up AN Sat Next To Us.. :biggrin:  Tobad I Guess It Didnt Happend Cuz I Dont Have Anypics... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 03:44 PM~12725657
> *Does John think its next week?
> *


i hope not ! :uh: somebody needs to call him!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 16 2009, 05:47 PM~12725675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


im the Dark one :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 05:48 PM~12725698
> *im the Dark one :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 04:46 PM~12725671
> *I Made That Last Week....
> *


ok. sweet.


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

what it dew george, big david :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 05:48 PM~12725698
> *im the Dark one :biggrin:
> *


Those ARe The Cheerleaders Tho :0 Not the Ice Girls/.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 16 2009, 03:47 PM~12725675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 yea i do see the resemblance bro in the nose! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 16 2009, 04:03 PM~12725855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

its time to drink!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Are Ya'll Ready.....


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

I have to go cut the grass befor the meeting


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

i will be at tonights meeting


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

ttt 4 ulc.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Jan 16 2009, 09:39 PM~12728386
> *ttt 4 ulc.
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 11:23 PM~12728823
> *
> *


If I had to guess who would be the first one to post after the meeting I probably wouldve picked you....HAHA and I wouldve guessed right :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

OK maybe 2nd 1 to post ...

I thuoght the meeting had a good turn out. It was good meeting all of you and we'll see where this takes us. 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

We had 57 people at the meeting tonite.. Good turn out and Big prop's to all those who came out.. Alex will post up the new thread and I'll add more comments and what we discussed at the meeting tonite..

Official name 'United Lowrider Counsil' (ULC)..


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

good turn out looking foward to next meeting and what the future holds for the ULC and good job homie stylin and leonard and evry body its time to unite and get stronger and smarter eat sleep and lowride homies peace out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 16 2009, 10:46 PM~12729056
> *If I had to guess who would be the first one to post after the meeting I probably wouldve picked you....HAHA and I wouldve guessed right :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: haha. I was actually gonna go drink but scratched that plan cus I gotta get up early. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 17 2009, 12:18 AM~12729397
> *:biggrin:  haha. I was actually gonna go drink but scratched that plan cus I gotta get up early. :biggrin:
> *


Hell Ill drink one now for ya. 


John and Leonard...Thanx for gettin this put together.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 16 2009, 11:24 PM~12729458
> *Hell Ill drink one now for ya.
> John and Leonard...Thanx for gettin this  put together.
> *


Already. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC
Post Up Pics, Comments, Concerns,


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 17 2009, 12:01 AM~12729207
> *We had 57 people at the meeting tonite.. Good turn out and Big prop's to all those who came out.. Alex will post up the new thread and I'll add more comments and what we discussed at the meeting tonite..
> 
> Official name 'United Lowrider Counsil' (ULC)..
> *


I Hand Counted More Then That


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 17 2009, 12:35 AM~12729569
> *I Hand Counted More Then That
> *


I believe the new ULC suckretary had a more accurate count of the people :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 17 2009, 12:37 AM~12729585
> *I believe the new ULC suckretary had a more accurate count of the people :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 17 2009, 12:37 AM~12729585
> *I believe the new ULC suckretary had a more accurate count of the people :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Sorry I mean SECRETARY!!!! :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 17 2009, 12:40 AM~12729611
> *Sorry I mean SECRETARY!!!!  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*MISSION STATEMENT*


The *United Lowrider Council* is an established organization designed to unite the Car Clubs and Solo Riders through out the Fort Worth Tarrant County area.We are an organization here to bridge the gap between the Car Clubs and Solo Riders. We do not descriminate against any particular group whether it be Sex, Religion or Race. We are about these founding principals, *Unity*, *Family* and best of all *Lowriding*. These key values are the elements that will help our organization prosper for years to come.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 11:35 PM~12729569
> *I Hand Counted More Then That
> *


There were but I went off of the sign in sheet.. We had a lot of people show up toward the end who didn't sign in.. We need a sign in sheet Mr secretary..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 17 2009, 12:00 AM~12729779
> *MISSION STATEMENT
> 
> :biggrin: Hope yall like.
> ...


Looks good, bring a copy of it to the next meeting...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 17 2009, 12:02 AM~12729806
> *Looks good, bring a copy of it to the next meeting...
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 17 2009, 01:00 AM~12729779
> *MISSION STATEMENT
> 
> :biggrin: Hope yall like.
> ...



Too long....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 17 2009, 12:33 AM~12730057
> *Too long....
> *


mission statments are generaly about 2-3 paragraphs


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

New ULC thread... Check it out. for those that were taking pic's, post them or it didn't happen..  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=453273


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 17 2009, 01:36 AM~12730079
> *mission statments are generaly about 2-3 paragraphs
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 17 2009, 01:09 AM~12730333
> *:nono:
> *


meh


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 17 2009, 02:14 AM~12730367
> *meh
> *


I thought you had to get up early??? Man im goin to bed now AL RATO!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 17 2009, 01:59 AM~12730638
> *I thought you had to get up early??? Man im goin to bed now AL RATO!!!!
> *


Al Rato loco..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 17 2009, 08:34 AM~12731196
> *TTT
> *


BUMP


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 17 2009, 06:46 AM~12731212
> *BUMP
> *


GOOD MORNING FRIENDS! :wave:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 17 2009, 01:00 AM~12729779
> *MISSION STATEMENT
> 
> :biggrin: Hope yall like.
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: sound good


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 17 2009, 09:01 AM~12731245
> *GOOD MORNING FRIENDS! :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

The ULC had a real good turn out last night. Alot more heads think better than a few.... So everyone please keep on coming back and voice your opinions, concerns, and thoughts on how we can improve the LOWRIDER movement around the DFW Metroplex.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 17 2009, 08:14 AM~12731518
> *The ULC had a real good turn out last night. Alot more heads think better than a few.... So everyone please keep on coming back and voice your opinions, concerns, and thoughts on how we can improve  the LOWRIDER movement around the DFW Metroplex.
> 
> 
> ...


yes it was ! so if any of you guys want to have a easter picnic get your thought s together for the next meeting ! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 17 2009, 10:14 AM~12731518
> *The ULC had a real good turn out last night. Alot more heads think better than a few.... So everyone please keep on coming back and voice your opinions, concerns, and thoughts on how we can improve  the LOWRIDER movement around the DFW Metroplex.
> 
> 
> ...


SHO NUFF!!!!!!!!!

What up Big George :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 16 2009, 11:00 PM~12729779
> *MISSION STATEMENT
> 
> :biggrin: Hope yall like.
> ...


Change the Famila... to Family :biggrin: sounds good dude


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Check it out Imitation candy wood grain.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 17 2009, 02:55 PM~12733990
> *Check it out Imitation candy wood grain.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 after we finish up the deal with tha cadi I think my King Ranch may need your touch :biggrin: :biggrin: Looks good homie


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 17 2009, 05:04 PM~12734065
> *:0  after we finish up the deal with tha cadi I think my King Ranch may need your touch :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Looks good homie
> *


You got it J-Ray .


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 17 2009, 04:28 PM~12733783
> *Change the Famila... to Family :biggrin: sounds good dude
> *



And prospire to prosper... Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 17 2009, 03:11 PM~12734114
> *You got it J-Ray .
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

famila  was spelled wrong it's F-A-M-I-L-I-A=Familia.
:yes:
But it's all good Juan. We are going to frame that homie it's a real good Mission Statement :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sorry homies i coudnt make it had some issues going on!!!>.but the weather is beautyful outside :biggrin: anyone cruising tonight???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 17 2009, 04:55 PM~12733990
> *Check it out Imitation candy wood grain.
> 
> 
> ...


damn that looks good danny


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: 
next time


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 17 2009, 04:43 PM~12734664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


All good bro.. Its in the early early stages you know! Next meeting I am sure will be a big recap with more ideas... Everyone has have time to see what it is going to be about and I am sure everyone's heads are swimming with ideas.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

yea anyone rollin tonite? :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 17 2009, 06:42 PM~12735067
> *yea anyone rollin tonite? :thumbsup:
> *


I was just out in Ft Worth, went by the Sonic and car wash.. Didn't see anyone out there so I came home..


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

I was rolling n da 67 this afternoon but not sure if will take it out tonite?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 17 2009, 10:50 PM~12736641
> *wuts up homies
> *


Wut up homeboy!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Jan 17 2009, 03:28 PM~12733783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for got the "I" Sorry. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What up Alex :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 17 2009, 10:57 PM~12737204
> *What up Alex  :wave:
> *


Was he on?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

cool to see the foros people getting together to make something positive 
keep up the good work.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Jan 17 2009, 11:57 PM~12737204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Juan ...? Pasted By Sonic Last NIght There Where LRs Homies Kickin It...  About 10 Last Night.... Whos Going To The Swap Meet Next Weekend At LaGrave Field ?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

feel like throwing a cruise today?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 18 2009, 12:48 PM~12739834
> *feel like throwing a cruise today?
> *


My battery is acting up ...I cant do much till i get that squared away. Plus I got a Bday party to go to in Lewisville today....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 18 2009, 10:22 AM~12739066
> *Whats Going On Matt??
> Sup Juan ...?  Pasted By Sonic Last NIght There Where LRs Homies Kickin It...   About 10 Last Night.... Whos Going To The Swap Meet Next Weekend At LaGrave Field ?
> *


  
Wut up Loco!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 18 2009, 01:41 PM~12740170
> *
> Wut up Loco!!
> *


Cool...Whats Up Dre?? Whos Down On Having A Cookout At The Swap Meet?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 
Sorry for the shitty pics!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 18 2009, 02:10 PM~12740362
> *Cool...Whats Up Dre?? Whos Down On Having A Cookout At The Swap Meet?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 18 2009, 03:26 PM~12740923
> * :0
> Sorry for the shitty pics!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just got home from work.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Jan 15 2009, 02:38 PM~12714763
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What up Funky Town


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 18 2009, 01:46 PM~12741031
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


shit bro i am! :thumbsup:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 13 2009, 11:59 AM~12691850
> *Post Your Name If Its Not Posted
> Loco 61 - Alex
> Artistics.TX  - Juan
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 18 2009, 03:52 PM~12741069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5811MSgtP_@Jan 18 2009, 06:35 PM~12742341
> *
> *


This was a good game cause Balt & Pitt stinks, what a couple of boring ass teams... I'm suprised it not 0 to 0.. Borrrrrring, hope AZ kicks the shit out whom ever wins this one... :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Benito Hope To See You At The Next Meeting


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

For sure homie if they let me take a day off from my jale I will for sure be at the La Grave sellin the 67 rag top and some 20 inch wheels and 22 inch wheels. I also dont know what spot I will buy but where ever the rag is at I will be posted up. Texas 61 Impala


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Fort Worth..... :420: Another day Another Dollar...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2009, 08:13 AM~12747311
> *Good Morning Fort Worth..... :420:  Another day Another Dollar...
> *


*AMEN :cheesy: :angel:*


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Good Morning Homies.......... :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V+Jan 19 2009, 09:37 AM~12747393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Good Morning Ft Worth peeps.... I like this day off..... some times working for the Gov pays off.*


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 19 2009, 11:35 AM~12747980
> *Good Morning Ft Worth peeps.... I like this day off..... some times working for the Gov pays off.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

The 2nd United Lowrider Council meeting will be this Friday 1-23-09 At The Fiesta Mexican Restaurant <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18886845-fiesta-mexican-restaurant-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>(3233 Hemphill St, Fort Worth, TX 76110 )</a>. AT 7:30 “Everyone is invited.”

<span style=\'color:red\'>Click on Address To Get Map!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jan 16 2009, 10:57 PM~12729763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*I agree with this statement “THE SOLE PURPOSE IS TO BRING BOTH ORGANIZATIONS TOGETHER AS ONE LOWRIDING FORCE IN DFW! …*

Now there are allot of people out there that will have their own opinion of the ULC but we are here to bring together the lowriding community in the Ft Worth, GP, Arlington area that don’t normally or rarely go to ULA events.., and to have unity with the ULA… I can only speak for myself now I’m originally from Cali E.L.A and I didn’t want to believe there is a difference between Dallas and Ft Worth… (Example my Club) every time I tried to have an event in Ft Worth I could never get the full support from Dallas crew to come, So I moved my event to Dallas and Arlington and more Dallas car club came and for you that weren’t around My club was the Dallas chapter, but I could never get anyone from Ft Worth to rep but a few select to join my newly establish club(Chpt) in 2002. So with John’s input we change the name to the Texas Chapter hoping to recruit more. So in short is there a difference and I have to say yes… Dallas has their own now it time for Ft Worth and believe it or not there is allot of people saying it about time.
So I don’t really think it’s hurting the ULA if the ULC people have a Easter picnic watch was a topic at the first meeting if all wish to make this happen I’m behind it and as always those that normally go to the ULA event continue to support the ULA, however I believe the ULC needs to establish its own like the ULA has with the Easter Picnic & Hopctoberfest .. We need to have something of our own for Example: St Patrick day picnic, 4th of July picnic, or even a summer time dance, or Summer Hop picnic ect ect…, and the ULC to continue supporting the ULA event……

I could go on but this is just my two cent and my input for the ULC…. So we need to bring these things to the ULC meeting Jan 23rd Friday 730.. Our mission statement and events to support in the next three months …. And who our spokesmen will be…. So far spokes persons: Leonard Techniques - Big George - Homie John, Secretary: Alex (Loco 61), Srgt at Arms: Gilbert.. WE NEED MORE

*NO DIVISION BETWEEN US…. THE ULA AND ULC IN UNITY *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2009, 10:20 AM~12748303
> *The 2nd United Lowrider Council meeting will be this Friday 1-23-09 At The Fiesta Mexican Restaurant <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18886845-fiesta-mexican-restaurant-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>(3233 Hemphill St, Fort Worth, TX 76110 )</a>. AT 7:30 “Everyone is invited.”
> 
> <span style=\'color:red\'>Click on Address To Get Map!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## benjamin6973 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 19 2009, 10:36 AM~12748420
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> I agree with this statement “THE SOLE PURPOSE IS TO BRING BOTH ORGANIZATIONS TOGETHER AS ONE LOWRIDING FORCE IN DFW! …
> ...


 looking good Homies!! keep up the good work. big ben LOw4life


----------



## benjamin6973 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 19 2009, 09:40 AM~12748016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 say george. where is show some one said this was going to be @the henderson flea market.


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 19 2009, 11:35 AM~12747980
> *Good Morning Ft Worth peeps.... I like this day off..... some times working for the Gov pays off.
> *


Yes sir it does!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Jan 19 2009, 11:35 AM~12747980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 19 2009, 11:40 AM~12748016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.star-telegram.com/407/story/1151009.html


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benjamin6973_@Jan 19 2009, 12:52 PM~12748537
> *say george. where is show some one said this was going to be @the henderson flea market.
> *


 :nono: :nono: 
DOWNTOWN MAIN ST.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 19 2009, 02:28 PM~12749237
> *http://www.star-telegram.com/407/story/1151009.html
> *


The Old Owner Of Lil Johns Junkyard Here In Haltom City Useto Let My Homeboy N I Go To His Place In Springtown On Saturdays An Pick Thro The Cars....Cool Old Man... He Had A Guy Working Full Time At Little Johns Working On Restoring His Rides... If I Had The Money Back In The Day I Would Of Bought Most Of Those Cars.... 300-500 Bucks...  When He Passed Away :angel: He Give The Cars To His Son An Daughter... They Sold Them To That Guy In Haltom City... Now His Selling Them 2500+ :angry:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TECHNIQUES TEXAS CHAPTER 2009 VALENTINES DANCE IS ALMOST HERE !!!!!!! DONT MISS OUT AND POST UP


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jan 16 2009, 10:57 PM~12729763-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 19 2009, 03:37 PM~12749774
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> I agree with this statement “THE SOLE PURPOSE IS TO BRING BOTH ORGANIZATIONS TOGETHER AS ONE LOWRIDING FORCE IN DFW! …
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2009, 11:43 AM~12749358
> *The Old Owner Of Lil Johns Junkyard Here In Haltom City Useto Let My Homeboy N I Go To His Place In Springtown On Saturdays An Pick Thro The Cars....Cool Old Man... He Had A Guy Working Full Time At Little Johns Working On Restoring His Rides... If I Had The Money Back In The Day I Would Of Bought Most Of Those Cars.... 300-500 Bucks...    When He Passed Away  :angel:  He Give The Cars To His Son An Daughter... They Sold Them To That Guy In Haltom City... Now His Selling Them 2500+  :angry:
> *


    :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 19 2009, 10:36 AM~12748420
> *:biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> I agree with this statement “THE SOLE PURPOSE IS TO BRING BOTH ORGANIZATIONS TOGETHER AS ONE LOWRIDING FORCE IN DFW! …
> ...


yea your right bro i also want an easter picnic here!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2009, 02:43 PM~12749358
> *The Old Owner Of Lil Johns Junkyard Here In Haltom City Useto Let My Homeboy N I Go To His Place In Springtown On Saturdays An Pick Thro The Cars....Cool Old Man... He Had A Guy Working Full Time At Little Johns Working On Restoring His Rides... If I Had The Money Back In The Day I Would Of Bought Most Of Those Cars.... 300-500 Bucks...    When He Passed Away  :angel:  He Give The Cars To His Son An Daughter... They Sold Them To That Guy In Haltom City... Now His Selling Them 2500+  :angry:
> *


 Yes Sir thats were I bought my 61 Bubble top for $500.00 dollars back in the days.








Rest In Peace "richard" :tears:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Funky Town


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Peeps... :420:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Good Morning LOCO61... wass up homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 20 2009, 09:30 AM~12758189
> *Good Morning LOCO61... wass up homie
> *


Its Alittle Chilly Outside But I Think Is Going To Warm Up  U Working Today?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2009, 07:44 AM~12758259
> *Its Alittle Chilly Outside But I Think Is Going To Warm Up  U Working Today?
> *


 Yup it's kind of slow this morning..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*TTT*



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 18 2009, 02:10 PM~12740362
> *Cool...Whats Up Dre?? Whos Down On Having A Cookout At The Swap Meet?*


You plan on being there all day? What time they open? :dunno:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

whats up cholows


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 20 2009, 12:55 PM~12760034
> *whats up cholows
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Chillen


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*C~YA THERE  *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I C U Blanco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 20 2009, 02:47 PM~12761135
> *C~YA THERE
> *


Hello SWEET*LIL*V


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2009, 01:46 PM~12761125
> *
> 
> 
> ...


* :thumbsup: READY!...WE'RE ALREADY PLANNING IT! :cheesy:*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2009, 01:48 PM~12761149
> *Hello   SWEET*LIL*V
> *


*Q~VO, U READY FOR FRIDAY NIGHT  ? WE'RE GOIN TO CHILL IN DOWNTOWN FORT WORTH AFTERWARDS IF IT'S NOT TOO COLD OUT OR DOESN'T RAIN  *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V+Jan 20 2009, 02:53 PM~12761186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes Im Ready For Friday...... i Like Downtown Fort Worth... Everyone Just Walking Around Bar/Club Hopping, Rstaurants, Lounges & Cant Forget About The Movies... Even A Book Store Is Open Late..


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:wave: Whats up everybody...........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 20 2009, 03:22 PM~12761455
> *:wave: Whats up everybody...........
> *


Whats Poppin Lucio?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 20 2009, 12:49 PM~12761154
> *
> Get Ready Just Add to The Show For March 15
> Mellow Man Ace
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​*




:biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2009, 02:20 PM~12761447
> *Acouple Of Us Are Going Next Month... N I Will Be Going For The Super Show
> 
> Yes Im Ready For Friday...... i Like Downtown Fort Worth... Everyone Just Walking Around Bar/Club Hopping, Rstaurants, Lounges & Cant Forget About The Movies... Even A Book Store Is Open Late..
> *



*WHAT SHOW IS NEXT MONTH & WHAT DATES?....SUPER SHOW IS WHAT WE'RE PLANNING FOR ALREADY....2 TRIPS 2 VEGAS WOULD BE NICE :cheesy: !

YUP, DWNTWN FORT WORTH IS LOTS OF FUN! I DON'T READ MUCH IF I'VE BEEN DRINKING SO NO BOOKSTORE FOR ME PLEASE :biggrin: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 20 2009, 02:44 PM~12761635
> *
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



*NOW THAT IS A BIT OF A THROWBACK :biggrin:  *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 20 2009, 04:03 PM~12761799
> *WHAT SHOW IS NEXT MONTH & WHAT DATES?....SUPER SHOW IS WHAT WE'RE PLANNING FOR ALREADY....2 TRIPS 2 VEGAS WOULD BE NICE :cheesy: !
> 
> YUP, DWNTWN FORT WORTH IS LOTS OF FUN!  I DON'T READ MUCH IF I'VE BEEN DRINKING SO NO BOOKSTORE FOR ME PLEASE :biggrin:
> *


LOL We're Just Going Next Month Just To Go...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 20 2009, 04:05 PM~12761819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2009, 04:06 PM~12761825
> *LOL    We're Just Going Next Month Just To Go...
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Alex I PM you Homie.. need your email


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2009, 03:06 PM~12761825
> *LOL    We're Just Going Next Month Just To Go...
> *


*OH, BOO :uh: ! I'LL WAIT FOR OCTOBER & HAVE EVEN MORE MONEY TO SHOP WITH :biggrin:  *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*OH & GAMBLE....C~YA @ THE BLACKJACK & CRAPS TABLES IN VEGAS  :biggrin: *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Mr. Secretary

I need to email you some topics and bounce them of you and John and George I don't have your email Just Homie John... Vero send me your email too

*[email protected]*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TechniquesOG, theoso8, chevy67impala, blanco


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 20 2009, 04:24 PM~12761969
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: TechniquesOG, theoso8, chevy67impala, blanco
> *


:wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Need someone to come up with a logo for the ULC ??? there is a allot computer Homies out there.. hint hint*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 20 2009, 02:25 PM~12761984
> *:wave:
> *


Wass up Homie

Up coming Events

*
TECHNIQUES CC TEXAS 6TH Annual Valentines Dance 14 February 2009

DFW Entertainment & Latino Lowrider Car Show 15 March 2009

5th Annual”97.9” The Beat Car Show 5 April 2009

Easter Picnic ULC 12 April 2009 Ft Worth loco residents 

And the ULA Eater Picnic

What else is out there ????*

*Supporting the ULA & ULC*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 20 2009, 04:29 PM~12762004
> *Wass up Homie
> 
> Up coming Events
> ...




April 18th - Arcadia Park Benefit car show.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 20 2009, 03:22 PM~12761952
> *Mr. Secretary
> 
> I need to email you some topics and bounce them of you and John and George I don't have your email Just Homie John... Vero send me your email too
> ...


*PM SENT SIR*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 20 2009, 03:29 PM~12762004
> *Wass up Homie
> 
> Up coming Events
> ...


*CAN'T FORGET THE ANNUAL DALLAS LOWRIDERS HALLOWEEN DANCE IN OCT. '09 DATE/TIME...TBA

APRIL 18, 2009....SECOND ANNUAL ARCADIA PARK ELEM. BENEFIT SHOW

OCT. 11, 2009.....VEGAS SUPERSHOW 

HHHMMMM, WHAT ELSE???????*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 20 2009, 04:09 PM~12761856
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Right... I Wish...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 20 2009, 02:22 PM~12761952
> *Mr. Secretary
> 
> I need to email you some topics and bounce them of you and John and George I don't have your email Just Homie John... Vero send me your email too
> ...


you could pm me on here or email me at georgelatinfestgmail.com! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 20 2009, 05:10 PM~12762346
> *you could pm me on here or email me at georgelatinfestgmail.com! :biggrin:
> *


Needs A @

:scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 20 2009, 04:22 PM~12761952
> *Mr. Secretary
> 
> I need to email you some topics and bounce them of you and John and George I don't have your email Just Homie John... Vero send me your email too
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 20 2009, 03:24 PM~12761969
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: TechniquesOG, theoso8, chevy67impala, blanco
> *


Was up dogy


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 20 2009, 05:52 PM~12762676
> *Was up dogy
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 20 2009, 03:26 PM~12761987
> *Need someone to come up with a logo for the ULC ??? there is a allot computer Homies out there.. hint hint
> *


Big Ernest from Blvd Aces said he'd make a logo and bring it to the next ULC meeting..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

that perro is one ugly sob


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 20 2009, 05:06 PM~12762819
> *Big Ernest from Blvd Aces said he'd make a logo and bring it to the next ULC meeting..
> *


*  THANKS BUNCHES ERNEST*


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Funky Town :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 20 2009, 09:32 PM~12765005
> *Sup Funky Town  :wave:
> *


Sup Matt?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up peeps ! :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 20 2009, 07:42 PM~12765127
> *wus up peeps ! :biggrin:
> *


whats going on george :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Jan 20 2009, 07:48 PM~12765194
> *whats going on george :wave:  :wave:
> *


man im tired bro ! so what you going to do later bro! :machinegun:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 20 2009, 07:42 PM~12765127
> *wus up peeps ! :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 20 2009, 08:10 PM~12765443
> *:nicoderm:
> *


say i need a ride to the meeting on friday ! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 20 2009, 08:14 PM~12765488
> *say i need a ride to the meeting on friday ! :biggrin:
> *


I dont mind taking you if I am off work old buddy :biggrin: but jus so you know this is how i got down after last weeks meeting


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 20 2009, 08:18 PM~12765541
> *I dont mind taking you if I am off work old buddy :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro but you think you and i will fit in the front seat! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 20 2009, 08:20 PM~12765566
> *thanks bro but you think you and i will fit in the front seat! :biggrin:
> *


Its a King Ranch :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

What's up everybody.......... :happysad:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

anyone going to the swap meet sat? George if you need a ride give me a shout :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 20 2009, 09:15 PM~12766325
> *anyone going to the swap meet sat? George if you need a ride give me a shout  :biggrin:
> *


yea i thought we were going to cook out at the swap meet ! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 20 2009, 08:25 PM~12764918
> *  THANKS BUNCHES ERNEST
> *


I would like to give a crack at it also


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 20 2009, 11:21 PM~12767973
> *I would like to give a crack at it also
> *


bring it to the meeting bro we can look at them all and make a decision! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 21 2009, 12:24 AM~12768015
> *bring it to the meeting bro we can look at them all and make a decision! :biggrin:
> *


oh yes I will along with the mission statement and a a binder


*ULC
Uniting Not Dividing
Unity-Family-Lowriding*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jan 21 2009, 01:21 AM~12767973-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Think Lucio Was Also Working On One To...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

The 2nd United Lowrider Council meeting will be this Friday 1-23-09 At The Fiesta Mexican Restaurant <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18886845-fiesta-mexican-restaurant-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>(3233 Hemphill St, Fort Worth, TX 76110 )</a>. AT 7:30 “Everyone is invited.”

<span style=\'color:red\'>Click on Address To Get Map!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning! Doesn’t Feel Like I Slept A Wink :420:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2009, 06:13 AM~12769122
> *Good Morning! Doesn’t Feel Like I Slept A Wink  :420:
> *


I feel you bro! I am looking forward to Saturday though it seems like we are going to have a good crowd from what my bro said :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 21 2009, 08:20 AM~12769136
> *I feel you bro! I am looking forward to Saturday though it seems like we are going to have a good crowd from what my bro said :biggrin:
> *


At The Swapmeet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2009, 06:30 AM~12769159
> *At The Swapmeet?
> *


yes sirrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 21 2009, 08:31 AM~12769161
> *yes sirrrrrrrrr!
> *


I'll Take My Canopy.. Think Its Going To Rain...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2009, 06:33 AM~12769167
> *I'll Take My Canopy.. Think Its Going To Rain...
> *


Thats what I hear it sucks donkey balls!!! But thats a swapmeet though almost every year for the TMS swapmeet it rains since it used to be at Pate even... BUt anyhow that sounds good alex


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Good Morning Peeps


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2009, 08:33 AM~12769167
> *I'll Take My Canopy.. Think Its Going To Rain...
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 21 2009, 09:12 AM~12769315
> *Good Morning Peeps
> *


Mornin Leonard


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2009, 08:33 AM~12769167
> *I'll Take My Canopy.. Think Its Going To Rain...
> *


What time ya'll gonna get out there? Its at LeGrave right??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 21 2009, 10:17 AM~12769576
> *What time ya'll gonna get out there? Its at LeGrave right??
> *


Not Sure On The Time... We'll Talk About It On Friday Night


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ANYONE WANTS TO GO HIT ME UP.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2009, 08:11 AM~12769535
> *Mornin Leonard
> *


 I got your email did you get my reply?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 21 2009, 11:13 AM~12769973
> *I got your email did you get my reply?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 21 2009, 08:31 AM~12769161
> *yes sirrrrrrrrr!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

might be at the at the meet for a minute


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 21 2009, 01:47 PM~12771222
> *might be at the at the meet for a minute
> *


Take That Logo With You...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Swat meet


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Viva la ULC Fort Worth Chapter! Will hook up with ya soon :biggrin:


----------



## certified g (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 21 2009, 07:49 PM~12774861
> *Sup Peeps  :biggrin:
> *


Sup homie? :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 21 2009, 06:59 PM~12775565
> *Sup homie? :wave:
> *


 :wave: Sup Brotha how you been u going fri? Juan,Alex,Ricky yall going to the next meeting?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 21 2009, 11:17 PM~12778386
> *:wave:  Sup Brotha how you been u going fri? Juan,Alex,Ricky yall going to the next meeting?
> *


Yes sir. we will be there 3 deep again. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 22 2009, 12:17 AM~12778386
> *:wave:  Sup Brotha how you been u going fri? Juan,Alex,Ricky yall going to the next meeting?
> *


Yer Sir...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Good Morning Peeps... Tomorrow is The ULC Meeting 730


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 22 2009, 12:17 AM~12778386
> *:wave:  Sup Brotha how you been u going fri? Juan,Alex,Ricky yall going to the next meeting?
> *


Yessir I will be there, early this time... :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 22 2009, 09:07 AM~12780347
> *Good Morning Peeps... Tomorrow is The ULC Meeting 730
> *


Good Morning to you too sir!! :wave:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

goodmorning fort worth :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Jan 22 2009, 09:24 AM~12780386
> *goodmorning fort worth :wave:
> *


Whats Up Homie?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My friday.


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2009, 08:43 AM~12780744
> *Whats Up Homie?
> *


SHIT CHILLING HOMIE WENT TO WORK AND THEY ARE BULLSHITING IT SUCKS BEING A TRUCK DRIVER AT TIMES


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Jan 22 2009, 11:33 AM~12781035
> *SHIT CHILLING HOMIE WENT TO WORK AND THEY ARE BULLSHITING IT SUCKS BEING A TRUCK DRIVER AT TIMES
> *


Who You Driving For?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 22 2009, 11:31 AM~12781026
> *My friday.
> *


Show Off :uh:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2009, 09:43 AM~12781100
> *Who You Driving For?
> *


FEDEX GROUNDS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Jan 22 2009, 12:27 PM~12781380
> *FEDEX GROUNDS
> *


Thats What I Use When I Ship Stuff..
UPS Broke Our Packages.. So Now We Use FedEx..


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

i got this in for sale in Wichita falls, tx. if anyone is interested..reinforced frame..extended a-arms 3 pumps works good...screens and more 6000.00 obo...


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2009, 11:29 AM~12781956
> *Thats What I Use When I Ship Stuff..
> UPS Broke Our Packages.. So Now We Use FedEx..
> *


damn that sucks yea i have been working there for two year now


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

hey albert hows it going?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 22 2009, 01:31 PM~12781975
> *i got this in for sale in Wichita falls, tx. if anyone is interested..reinforced frame..extended a-arms 3 pumps works good...screens and more 6000.00 obo...
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Lac....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

this shit is scary


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i know this guy that knows this guy that got a dwi for drinkin 2 fukin beers :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

where yall at?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 22 2009, 05:13 PM~12783869
> *where yall at?
> *


SUP JUAN??? :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sup juan its beautyful outside


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 22 2009, 12:46 PM~12782604
> *hey albert hows it going?
> *


whats going on :wave: just trying to find ways to make extra money


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2009, 06:14 PM~12785076
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey i know this dood :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2009, 07:12 PM~12785062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS FOOL LOOKS ALL :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Got New Glasses


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

One Of My Boys At The Heat Wave...In Austin Texas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice pic's Bro.........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 16 2009, 03:38 PM~12725594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to the top for texas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

On Vacation Last Year At The Hill Country.. Between San Antonio N Austin Texas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

We Did This Last Year In Duran Oklahoma...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

People Got Stuck On The Roller Coaster At Sea World


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 22 2009, 07:50 PM~12785412
> *Nice pic's Bro.........
> *


Thanks Lucio


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice Pics!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 22 2009, 09:06 PM~12786211
> *Nice Pics!!
> *


Thanks Dre...  You Going To The Meeting Tomorrow


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Gonna eat this time :angry: didnt get to try there fajitas!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Carlos


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Oscar


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2009, 08:49 PM~12786700
> *Sup Oscar
> *


whats up dogy :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2009, 08:49 PM~12786700
> *Sup Oscar
> *


nice pics :thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 22 2009, 09:52 PM~12786735
> *whats up dogy  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 22 2009, 10:03 PM~12786843
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Good pics :biggrin: 

Does anyone know of a car club here named fort worth's finest cc ?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 22 2009, 08:14 PM~12786300
> * Gonna eat this time  :angry: didnt get to try there fajitas!!  :cheesy:
> *


I did homie and they were gooood, :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 22 2009, 08:09 PM~12786907
> *Good pics  :biggrin:
> 
> Does anyone know of a car club here named fort worth's finest cc ?
> *


I think they had a black 61 from north side


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice pics Alex


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 22 2009, 08:09 PM~12786907
> *Good pics  :biggrin:
> 
> Does anyone know of a car club here named fort worth's finest cc ?
> *


Thats the same club floyd from ayalas barber shop is in,the dude with the 61 is his son.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Jan 22 2009, 04:15 PM~12783885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was bad ass. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Fellas.... How Everyone This Morning?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420: :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

<span style=\'color:red\'>The 2nd United Lowrider Council meeting will be this Friday 1-23-09 At The Fiesta Mexican Restaurant <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18886845-fiesta-mexican-restaurant-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>(3233 Hemphill St, Fort Worth, TX 76110 )</a>. AT 7:30 “Everyone is invited.”


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jan 22 2009, 10:26 PM~12788720
> *Thats the same club floyd from ayalas barber shop is in,the dude with the 61 is his son.
> *


Ya he took the 13's off the 61 and the hydos it has 20's on it now.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 23 2009, 08:47 AM~12790509
> *Ya he took the 13's off the 61 and the hydos it has 20's on it now.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 23 2009, 08:47 AM~12790509
> *Ya he took the 13's off the 61 and the hydos it has 20's on it now.
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Funky Town anyone going to the swap meet this morning


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jan 22 2009, 10:26 PM~12788720
> *Thats the same club floyd from ayalas barber shop is in,the dude with the 61 is his son.
> *


Is that club still togeather? how many peeps are in it


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

wass up?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Jan 23 2009, 09:16 AM~12790615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin Leonard


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

What going on Alex ready for tonight? did you get my email?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2009, 07:43 AM~12790769
> *Mornin Matt... Just Checked The Paper Looks Like It The 24-25 ... I Thought It Started Today... :dunno:
> Mornin Leonard
> *


 :dunno: Im gona roll by there & check it out.... How you been Loco? You going tonight?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP HOMIES.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP OSO


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2009, 09:10 AM~12790585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT BITCH IS NICE!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 23 2009, 07:59 AM~12790841
> *WASSUP OSO
> *


 wass up


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 23 2009, 09:59 AM~12790841
> *WASSUP OSO
> *


Sup with it Sal?


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Goodmorning Homies.....
See Ya'll Tonight....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

See everyone there tonight... gotta get back to work.. interviews..lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Jan 23 2009, 09:45 AM~12790779-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Sal....?


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

"The #1 Online Radio"is Now On The WebCam....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 23 2009, 11:23 AM~12791454
> *"The #1 Online Radio"is Now On The WebCam....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 23 2009, 08:38 AM~12791100
> *See everyone there tonight... gotta get back to work.. interviews..lol
> *


say i need a job ! :biggrin: I GOT MANY SKILLS ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*ANY ONE KNOW OF A CHROME SHOP IN THE SOUTH SIDE? I HAD AN ADDRESS AND PHONE NUMBER BUT I LOST IT. IF YOU KNOW HIT ME UP ASAP!!!!!!!! I NEED THIS LIKE RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

are you needing some stuff done?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

One of my homies is looking for some 26s to throw on his Ford F150. Cash in hand. If you know anyone hit me up on PM. :biggrin: 

See ya'll tonight


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 23 2009, 11:08 AM~12792482
> *say i need a job ! :biggrin:  I GOT MANY SKILLS ! :thumbsup:
> *


:biggrin: Law Enforcement interviews lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 23 2009, 12:35 PM~12792768
> *are you needing some stuff done?
> *


yes sir. in Fort Worth


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Hit me up tonight my friends uncle that is doing my car will hook ya up with some bad ass deals brotha :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 23 2009, 12:58 PM~12792976
> *Hit me up tonight my friends uncle that is doing my car will hook ya up with some bad ass deals brotha  :thumbsup:
> *


ok


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Just got back from the swap meet it was kinda dead today but tomarrow it will be going good


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup locos everybody ready fomeeting tonite.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

anyone know anybody that has a 72 monte carlo frame for sale. i need the whole rolling chasis. pm me if u know anyone. thanks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 23 2009, 01:24 PM~12792649
> *ANY ONE KNOW OF A CHROME SHOP IN THE SOUTH SIDE? I HAD AN ADDRESS AND PHONE NUMBER BUT I LOST IT. IF YOU KNOW HIT ME UP ASAP!!!!!!!! I NEED THIS LIKE RIGHT NOW RIGHT NOW
> *


Al's Associates Incorporated 
(817) 921-2679

2829 Bryan Ave, Fort Worth, TX

http://local.yahoo.com/results?fr=dd-local...ort+Worth%2C+TX


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 23 2009, 02:04 PM~12793042
> *Just got back from the swap meet it was kinda dead today but tomarrow it will be going good
> *


Its Gets Alot Better On Saturday...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2009, 01:18 PM~12793195
> *Al's Associates Incorporated
> (817) 921-2679
> 
> ...


Yeah I found that one. Ima head over there.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 23 2009, 12:08 PM~12792482
> *say i need a job ! :biggrin:  I GOT MANY SKILLS ! :thumbsup:
> *


I heard :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 23 2009, 01:08 PM~12792482
> *say i need a job ! :biggrin:  I GOT MANY SKILLS ! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Know Or Have Any Puppies For Sale... (SMALL DOG) ( Male ) PM Me Thanks
Folks


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2009, 04:02 PM~12794094
> *Anyone Know Or Have Any Puppies For Sale... (SMALL DOG) ( Male ) PM Me  Thanks
> Folks
> *


I'll give you my PUG!!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2009, 04:02 PM~12794094
> *Anyone Know Or Have Any Puppies For Sale... (SMALL DOG) ( Male ) PM Me  Thanks
> Folks
> *


PITBULL


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

who down to roll tonite?


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Who's down to have a beer... ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Jan 23 2009, 04:08 PM~12794153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll Take Acouple


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 23 2009, 04:15 PM~12794236
> *Who's down to have a beer... ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2009, 02:02 PM~12794094
> *Anyone Know Or Have Any Puppies For Sale... (SMALL DOG) ( Male ) PM Me  Thanks
> Folks
> *


My homeboy at work his dog just had a litter of pits hit me up at the meeting


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Jan 23 2009, 04:03 PM~12794102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brothers... But Really Lookin For A Small Dog...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2009, 02:02 PM~12794094
> *Anyone Know Or Have Any Puppies For Sale... (SMALL DOG) ( Male ) PM Me  Thanks
> Folks
> *


i got an english bulldog pup or the mother for sale!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 23 2009, 02:08 PM~12794153
> *who down to roll tonite?
> *


count ole yellur in for the cruise! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2009, 04:52 PM~12794564
> *Thanks Brothers... But Really Lookin For A Small Dog...
> *


its small now..... :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2009, 04:52 PM~12794564
> *Thanks Brothers... But Really Lookin For A Small Dog...
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 23 2009, 04:23 PM~12794916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: wats up everybody!!!! ill try to get my ride out as well tonite.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 23 2009, 05:23 PM~12794916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

How this Loco 61


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 23 2009, 05:23 PM~12794916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: I Said A Dog Not A Rat....LMAO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 23 2009, 05:29 PM~12794966
> *How this Loco 61
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Is That A Meggitt Kid :roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

lol :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 23 2009, 05:32 PM~12794993
> *lol :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!! I Love Chunking Dogs Out My Truck


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

here you go alex give me 40 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 23 2009, 05:36 PM~12795028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My Wife Would Like That One... I'll Let You Kno


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2009, 05:37 PM~12795038
> *My Wife Would Like That One... I'll Let You Kno
> *


my wife would kill me if i got rid of her :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 23 2009, 04:39 PM~12795053
> *my wife would kill me if i got rid of her :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol fukin mutt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 23 2009, 05:39 PM~12795053
> *my wife would kill me if i got rid of her :uh:
> *


Leave It Out Side I'll Pass By An Just Pick It Up.... I'll Pay You Tonight :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 23 2009, 03:23 PM~12794916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 23 2009, 05:41 PM~12795064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Peggs.... How Much Shipped 76111 :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 23 2009, 05:43 PM~12795092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Germain... When You Take A Pic Of My Dog? :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2009, 05:42 PM~12795077
> *Leave It Out Side I'll Pass By An Just Pick It Up.... I'll Pay You Tonight  :biggrin:
> *


shyt one day i took her out to piss and she ran away and shit i couldnt find her i was scurred hno: hno: hno: i found her 20 mins later


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 23 2009, 05:43 PM~12795092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol its my homeboys javier


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 23 2009, 05:46 PM~12795113
> *lol its my homeboys javier
> *


You Going Tonight?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

yeah  its a beautyful night to cruise


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 23 2009, 05:49 PM~12795147
> *yeah   its a beautyful night to cruise
> *


How About The Meeting?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I wish i had just one of mine done so i could go & throw a roll :tears: 

But by next mouth ill have all the chrome back for my car & can finally take it back out of the garage :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 23 2009, 05:51 PM~12795179
> *I wish i had just one of mine done so i could go & throw a roll  :tears:
> 
> But by next mouth ill have all the chrome back for my car & can finally take it back out of the garage  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2009, 05:50 PM~12795167
> *How About The Meeting?
> *


yes sir


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

AS RESULT OF RECENT TRAGEDY TO YOUNG 3YR ROLAND, I HAVE REGEARED THE INNOVATIVE CUSTOMS RAFFLE TO SOLELY BENEFIT THE YOUNGSTER AND HIS FAMILY. ALL PROCEEDS WILL GO TO THE WELLS FARGO ACCOUNT....PARTICIPATION ALLOWS FOR A GOOD CUASE AND A REWARD IN DOING SO....BELOW IS THE LINK FOR FURTHER DETAILS OF THE ACCIDENT.









DRAWING WILL BE HELD VIA VIDEO RECORDING, AS SOON AS SLOTS FILL UP! TWO NAMES WILL BE DRAWN OUT THE TUMBLER!!!

FOR ANY AND ALL QUESTIONS EMAIL ME, for instance if you would like to participate and are not an online Layitlow.com member "guest" [email protected]

only 150 tickets $10 dollars a ticket. NO LIMIT ENTER AS MANY TIMES AS YOU LIKE!!

1st PRIZE: Complete Body build! includes frame, custom fenders, custom paint, graphics and murals! size of choice! 20 or 16 in 

2nd PRIZE: PAINT OF CHOICE ON "YOUR"* FRAME and FENDERS, PEDAL CAR, etc.* UPGRADES EXTRA.

<span style='color:red'>
*
I WILL HAVE FLYERS FOR THIS TONIGHT AS WELL AS SELLING TICKETS. LMK IF YOU WANT SOME!!!!*


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

man i have been praying for this lil boy I hope he makes a good recovery i dont have much $$ right now but i will try to give what i can tward it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Its a 10 dollar donation and you enter for a a chance to win a custm bike frame.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Anybody looking for a Digital Camera ?


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Tonight I'm going to have Football Squarees for $30.....
1st,2rd,3rd Quarter $300 & then 65"Tv in the 4th


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

whats the menu gonna be tonight???at the meeting


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 23 2009, 05:31 PM~12795539
> *Tonight I'm going to have Football Squarees for $30.....
> 1st,2rd,3rd Quarter $300 & then 65"Tv in the 4th*


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 23 2009, 12:18 PM~12793195
> *Al's Associates Incorporated
> (817) 921-2679
> 
> ...


They are very good a little more price than some places but good. I was there today working on there plumbing!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up Funkytown :wave: :wave: :wave: 






Hey Danny hit me up in the mornin b4 you roll out to grave......Tomas Ill pic that up from you at Lagrave tomorrow.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 23 2009, 11:11 PM~12798873
> *Whats up Funkytown :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> Hey Danny hit me up in the mornin b4 you roll out to grave......Tomas Ill pic that up from you at Lagrave tomorrow.
> *


cool homie see you out there


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 23 2009, 06:24 PM~12795469
> *Anybody looking for a Digital Camera ?
> *


 what kind is it and how much?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good meeting Last Night... I'll Post Up Some pics Soon...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 24 2009, 07:05 AM~12800177
> *Good meeting Last Night... I'll Post Up Some pics Soon...
> *


Yeah it was ......but some people walked out on there tab. That doesn't reflect to good on all of us, but Big George and myself took care of it.  Please make shure your tabs are paid before leaving or they might not let us hold the meetings there anymore.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 24 2009, 10:50 AM~12800819
> *Yeah it was ......but some people walked out on there tab. That doesn't reflect to good on all of us, but Big George and myself took care of it.      Please make shure your tabs are paid before leaving or they might not let us hold the meetings there anymore.
> *


They need to get some more help in there!! Service :thumbsdown:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 24 2009, 08:50 AM~12800819
> *Yeah it was ......but some people walked out on there tab. That doesn't reflect to good on all of us, but Big George and myself took care of it.      Please make shure your tabs are paid before leaving or they might not let us hold the meetings there anymore.
> *


Had a good turn out last night thats bad when peeps walk out on there tab Those people are doing us a favor & letting us hold the meetings there no one should do them like that


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 24 2009, 10:50 AM~12800819
> *Yeah it was ......but some people walked out on there tab. That doesn't reflect to good on all of us, but Big George and myself took care of it.      Please make shure your tabs are paid before leaving or they might not let us hold the meetings there anymore.
> *



Thats messed up to the peeps that didnt pay :thumbsdown: Very disrespectful....if you dont have the money to eat then dont order anything ...its that simple....If that was my restaurant Id make you pay up front :rant: :rant:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Next Sat Night ! ! ! 







​


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jan 24 2009, 03:26 AM~12799742
> *what kind is it and how much?
> *


$50


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 24 2009, 09:50 AM~12800819
> *Yeah it was ......but some people walked out on there tab. That doesn't reflect to good on all of us, but Big George and myself took care of it.      Please make shure your tabs are paid before leaving or they might not let us hold the meetings there anymore.
> *



* :thumbsdown: THAT'S NOT GOOD @ ALL! YOU'RE RIGHT NOT A GOOD REFLECTION ON THE ULC......

THANKS GEORGE & Elpintor :thumbsup: *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 24 2009, 03:29 PM~12803049
> *
> Next Sat Night ! ! !
> 
> ...


I'll be there homie...


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 24 2009, 02:29 PM~12803049
> *
> Next Sat Night ! ! !
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I was asleep last night & herd a BOM from the garage & i was like WTF???? I had some stuff hanging in the garage & thought it was good i guess it shifted or somethin dont know but it fell on my Elkco :tears: :tears: Now its eather paiint my car again or do apeice in the hood man im feelin SICK RIGHTNOW!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 24 2009, 08:50 AM~12800819
> *Yeah it was ......but some people walked out on there tab. That doesn't reflect to good on all of us, but Big George and myself took care of it.      Please make shure your tabs are paid before leaving or they might not let us hold the meetings there anymore.
> *


NOT GOOD : :0 :nono: ... People Know what they ordered so they should of looked for the waiter.. This will be a small a short statement...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 24 2009, 03:52 PM~12803558
> *I'll be there homie...
> *



Me Too Homie


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 24 2009, 05:27 PM~12804101
> *I was asleep last night & herd a BOM from the garage & i was like WTF????  I had some stuff hanging in the garage & thought it was good i guess it shifted or somethin dont know but it fell on my Elkco  :tears:  :tears:  Now its eather paiint my car again or do apeice in the hood man im feelin SICK RIGHTNOW!!!
> *


Dam it!!!!!!!! thats sucks homie  Good luck with your choice


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 24 2009, 08:50 AM~12800819
> *Yeah it was ......but some people walked out on there tab. That doesn't reflect to good on all of us, but Big George and myself took care of it.      Please make shure your tabs are paid before leaving or they might not let us hold the meetings there anymore.
> *


I PAID MINE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 24 2009, 10:57 PM~12806136
> *I PAID MINE  :biggrin:
> *


x2 7.50 for 2 beers. Daymn. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 24 2009, 02:29 PM~12803049
> *
> Next Sat Night ! ! !
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT BRO ! :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 24 2009, 09:50 AM~12800819
> *Yeah it was ......but some people walked out on there tab. That doesn't reflect to good on all of us, but Big George and myself took care of it.      Please make shure your tabs are paid before leaving or they might not let us hold the meetings there anymore.
> *


I PAID MINE :yes: i did


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*WE'LL BE THERE!  *



> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 24 2009, 03:29 PM~12803049
> *
> Next Sat Night ! ! !
> 
> ...


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 24 2009, 07:30 PM~12804922
> *NOT GOOD  : :0  :nono: ... People Know what they ordered so they should of looked for the waiter.. This will be a small a short statement...
> *


I HEAR YOU HOMIE THE PROBLEM STARTS WHEN THE WAITER IS NOT MAKING ANY TICKETS AND PASSSING BEER AND FOOD LEFT AND RIGHT I BELIEVE IT WILL BE BETTER IF THERES ANOTHER WAITER OR WAITRESS THERE TO HELP HIM OUT MAKING DOWN TICKETS FOR ALL >>>>>>...............JUST MY 0.02 CENTS      HOPEFULY THIS DONT KEEP HAPENING THIS IS A COOL SPOT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 24 2009, 09:30 PM~12804922
> *NOT GOOD  : :0  :nono: ... People Know what they ordered so they should of looked for the waiter.. This will be a small a short statement...
> *


X2 Lets Make Sure We Take Care Of Our Waiter Next Week.. Also Next TIme Before We Dismiss Our Meeting We Need TO Have The Waiter Go Around An Pass Out Everyone’s Bill


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 24 2009, 07:27 PM~12804101
> *I was asleep last night & herd a BOM from the garage & i was like WTF????  I had some stuff hanging in the garage & thought it was good i guess it shifted or somethin dont know but it fell on my Elkco  :tears:  :tears:  Now its eather paiint my car again or do apeice in the hood man im feelin SICK RIGHTNOW!!!
> *


Sorry To Hear About Ur Ride Matt..... I Know That Feelin...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

When i asked for my tic the waitor was kinda confused with what i ordered . They need more help in there!! Just my 2 pennies!! 



i paid my tab!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 24 2009, 05:18 PM~12804041
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THIS IS WHY WE ALWAYS GET RAN OUT OF PLACES. CUZ OF STUPID SHIT LIKE THIS. AS LONG AS THIS HAPPENS WE WILL NEVER HAVE A PLACE TO CHILL.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

At the ULA meeting there are more people there with only one waitress. She takes the payment when she gives you the beer. Not at the end.

The only difference is that this place serves food.

There is something else we are gonna have to bring to a stop is people talking over each other. When someones talking, everyone should have enough respect to shut their mouth till they are finished.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2 cough cough Dre cough cough :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 25 2009, 11:17 AM~12808806
> *At the ULA meeting there are more people there with only one waitress. She takes the payment when she gives you the beer. Not at the end.
> 
> The only difference is that this place serves food.
> ...


this is very much true and that is were respect comes in so lets start this off the way we really want to start a council !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 25 2009, 02:02 PM~12809102
> *this is very much true and that is were respect comes in so lets start this off the way we really want to start a council !
> *


 Here Some Pics Of The 2nd ULC Meeting Friday 1/23/09 .. We Are Uniting The Lowrider Community


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 25 2009, 01:52 PM~12809041
> *x2 cough cough Dre cough cough :biggrin:
> *


Take Some Meds. Juan.. :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 25 2009, 02:07 PM~12809138
> *Take Some Meds. Juan.. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: or quit uffin: uffin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by elpayaso_@Jan 25 2009, 09:16 AM~12808242
> *I  HEAR YOU HOMIE THE PROBLEM STARTS WHEN THE WAITER IS NOT MAKING ANY TICKETS AND PASSSING BEER AND FOOD LEFT AND RIGHT I BELIEVE IT WILL BE BETTER IF THERES ANOTHER WAITER OR WAITRESS THERE TO HELP HIM OUT MAKING DOWN TICKETS FOR ALL >>>>>>...............JUST MY 0.02 CENTS          HOPEFULY THIS DONT KEEP HAPENING THIS IS A COOL SPOT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir I think they should have a few waiter/waitress, because I know at the 1st meeting I had to ask for my ticket a few times.. BUT at the same time yea I was ready for my ticket but I knew not to leave with out paying for my beers.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 25 2009, 01:52 PM~12809041
> *x2 cough cough Dre cough cough :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: 
Cuz we all messicans!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 25 2009, 02:21 PM~12809207
> *:nono:
> Cuz we all messicans!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 25 2009, 11:17 AM~12808806
> *At the ULA meeting there are more people there with only one waitress. She takes the payment when she gives you the beer. Not at the end.
> 
> The only difference is that this place serves food.
> ...


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 25 2009, 01:16 PM~12808802
> *THIS IS WHY WE ALWAYS GET RAN OUT OF PLACES. CUZ OF STUPID SHIT LIKE THIS. AS LONG AS THIS HAPPENS WE WILL NEVER HAVE A PLACE TO CHILL.
> *


this is why main street got shut down.... :uh:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 25 2009, 01:06 PM~12809128
> *Here Some Pics Of The 2nd ULC Meeting Friday 1/23/09 .. We Are Uniting The Lowrider Community
> 
> 
> ...


*THE CLARITY IS A LIL BETTER ON THESE PICS....LAST WEEK  :uh: :biggrin:  

HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND! UNFORTUNATELY MONDAY IS JUST A FEW HOURS AWAY...WHICH MEANS BACK TO REALITY....WORK :angry: OH WELL, LUV THE PAYCHECK THOUGH :thumbsup: 

ADIOS GENTE :wave: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 25 2009, 04:24 PM~12809908
> *THE CLARITY IS A LIL BETTER ON THESE PICS....LAST WEEK   :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A GREAT WEEKEND!  UNFORTUNATELY MONDAY IS JUST A FEW HOURS AWAY...WHICH MEANS BACK TO REALITY....WORK :angry: OH WELL, LUV THE PAYCHECK THOUGH :thumbsup:
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Danny For Tha Help At THe Swap Meet... & Thanks Chris For The Spot...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 25 2009, 01:17 PM~12808806
> *At the ULA meeting there are more people there with only one waitress. She takes the payment when she gives you the beer. Not at the end.
> 
> The only difference is that this place serves food.
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(theoso8 @ Jan 25 2009, 01:17 PM) 
At the ULA meeting there are more people there with only one waitress. She takes the payment when she gives you the beer. Not at the end.

The only difference is that this place serves food.

There is something else we are gonna have to bring to a stop is people talking over each other. When someones talking, everyone should have enough respect to shut their mouth till they are finished.



> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 25 2009, 04:21 PM~12810278
> *Thats The Best Idea Ive Heard So Far!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X100 - It's hard enough just to keep the meeting going and trying to give everyone a chance to speak what's of thier mind but when you have people engaged in thier own conversations it makes it that much harder to move the meeting along. We also need to stick to the topics at hand.. my 2 cents..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 25 2009, 04:46 PM~12810031
> *Thanks Danny For Tha Help At THe Swap Meet... & Thanks Chris For The Spot...
> *


Your welcomed. will c-ya on Friday :yes: :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 24 2009, 06:27 PM~12804101
> *I was asleep last night & herd a BOM from the garage & i was like WTF????  I had some stuff hanging in the garage & thought it was good i guess it shifted or somethin dont know but it fell on my Elkco  :tears:  :tears:  Now its eather paiint my car again or do apeice in the hood man im feelin SICK RIGHTNOW!!!
> *


Hey Jaime at Hard Kandy may be able to match it.. I seen him do some real good match up work on Candies and flakes..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 24 2009, 06:18 PM~12804041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was this recent? I hope that any members of the ULC does not conduct themselves like this. Any good work we get done can be ruined by this type of activity. We MUST conduct our selves in a better light, so I would ask all those who are serious about being part of the ULC to please refrain from this type of activity..
This type of stunts will only continue to put a bad mark on cruising and lowridering..

Homie John spokesman ULC...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 25 2009, 07:18 PM~12812077
> *Was this recent? I hope that any members of the ULC does not conduct themselves like this. Any good work we get done can be ruined by this type of activity. We MUST conduct our selves in a better light, so I would ask all those who are serious about being part of the ULC to please refrain from this type of activity..
> This type of stunts will only continue to put a bad mark on cruising and lowridering..
> 
> ...


nah homie this was a while back ! like years back!!!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 25 2009, 09:18 PM~12812077
> *Was this recent? I hope that any members of the ULC does not conduct themselves like this. Any good work we get done can be ruined by this type of activity. We MUST conduct our selves in a better light, so I would ask all those who are serious about being part of the ULC to please refrain from this type of activity..
> This type of stunts will only continue to put a bad mark on cruising and lowridering..
> 
> ...


dont worry its been deleted :biggrin: that was about 2001 maybe..im just glad i didnt post the other ones  but that was main st back in the day..it will never be like that no more :0


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 25 2009, 08:13 PM~12812719
> *dont worry its been deleted :biggrin: that was about 2001 maybe..im just glad i didnt post the other ones  but that was main st back in the day..it will never be like that no more :0
> *


say bro do you got the video from this friday posted yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:scrutinize:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Gabriel Iglesias's 
MAY 01 Dallas, TX Improv Addison 8:30 & 10 PM 
MAY 02 Dallas, TX Improv Addison 7 & 9 PM 
MAY 03 Dallas, TX Improv Addison 4 & 7:30 PM 








​


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 25 2009, 11:16 PM~12813482
> *say bro do you got the video from this friday posted yet? :biggrin:
> *


my girl cant record for shit she just got danny hittin switches :uh:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

ugh bored and cant sleep


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

alex took some good clips though i saw him :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 25 2009, 11:48 PM~12813898
> *ugh bored and cant sleep
> 
> 
> *


damn thats old


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

now who knows about this....................


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

BIG- DAVID YOU REMEMBER THIS ONE....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 26 2009, 12:23 AM~12814307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

dang this is back in the gang bang days.............


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:biggrin: LOL


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 26 2009, 12:40 AM~12814495
> *:biggrin: LOL
> 
> 
> ...


BIG George!,


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 25 2009, 10:40 PM~12814495
> *:biggrin: LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Wanna buy a Kilo? :0


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 25 2009, 10:40 PM~12814495
> *:biggrin: LOL
> 
> 
> ...


this shit is funny as hell !!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 26 2009, 12:48 AM~12814597
> *
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 25 2009, 10:48 PM~12814591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man i can still dance like that !~!!! we will have a ole school dance off so bring it !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

bring me a beer


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 25 2009, 10:50 PM~12814620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lets getted started on SATURDAY at davids party im ready!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Pendejos!!!!!! :biggrin: 



LOLOLOLOLOLO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 25 2009, 10:53 PM~12814649
> *bring me a beer
> 
> 
> *


thats when LUCIO first came to USA actually he first stopped in florida !! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 26 2009, 12:59 AM~12814715
> *thats when LUCIO first came to USA actually he first stopped in florida !! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> *


LOL YEA RIGHT


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

HERE YOU GO George!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

BIG- DAVID YOU REMEMBER THIS ONE....


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 25 2009, 11:09 PM~12814848
> *HERE YOU GO George!
> 
> 
> *


dang i want to buy a shit load of speakers now!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: and of course a jammin mini!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

(DJ Felony Mix)


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

good nite homies last song of the nite..................


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 25 2009, 11:10 PM~12814860
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK I CANT WAIT FOR SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

DAM WHO REMEMBER THIS SHIT....


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

good nite homies last song of the nite for me too.....................


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Night Fort Worth....


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 25 2009, 09:37 PM~12813759
> *Gabriel Iglesias's
> MAY 01 Dallas, TX Improv Addison 8:30 & 10 PM
> MAY 02 Dallas, TX Improv Addison 7 & 9 PM
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 01:37 AM~12815171
> *Good Night Fort Worth....
> *


Good Morning


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

orale Homies another weekend gone... Good meeting Friday :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 25 2009, 11:53 PM~12814646
> *man i can still dance like that !~!!! we will have a ole school dance off so bring it !! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


*I THINK THIS GUY WOULD BE A GREAT CANIDATE, WE SEEN HIM GET DOWN @ AQUA LOUNGE THE OTHER NIGHT...LMAO :biggrin: *








*DID YOU CHECK OUT THE POSE....LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

MAN NO LUCK SELLIN MY 67 IMPALA RAG TOP  AT THE LA GRAVE FIELD THIS WEEK ITS GOING BACK TO THE GARAGE WILL START A FRAME OFF LATER DOWN THE ROAD ANY ONE WANT TO BUY ANY IMPALA PARTS OR CARS HAVE LOTS OF PROJECTS FOR SALE NEED TO CLEAN UP MY BACK YARD ANY ONE WHO NEEDS PARTS PLEASE FREE TO PM FOR INFO NEED SPACE TO BRING OTHER PROJECTS IN THANKS AGAIN AND VIVA THE ULC FROM FOROS :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

SORRY ALSO HAVE 67SS HARDTOP FOR SALE, AND 66 IMPALA SS FOR SALE. 1964 SS IMPALA RUST BUCKET FOR SALE, 64 IMPALA REGULAR COUPE FOR SALE, 1972 CHEVY SHORT BED FOR SALE , 1960 CHEVY TRUCK SHORT BED FOR SALE, 1985 CHEVY SHORT BED FOR SALE, 1987 CHEVY SHORT BED FOR SALE, 1987 CUTLASS FOR SALE, TONS OF PARTS. :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 26 2009, 07:19 AM~12816606
> *SORRY ALSO HAVE 67SS HARDTOP FOR SALE, AND 66 IMPALA SS FOR SALE. 1964 SS IMPALA RUST BUCKET FOR SALE, 64 IMPALA REGULAR COUPE FOR SALE, 1972 CHEVY SHORT BED FOR SALE , 1960 CHEVY TRUCK SHORT BED FOR SALE, 1985 CHEVY SHORT BED FOR SALE, 1987 CHEVY SHORT BED FOR SALE, 1987 CUTLASS FOR SALE, TONS OF PARTS.    :biggrin:
> *


where the pic?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 25 2009, 09:37 PM~12813759
> *Gabriel Iglesias's
> MAY 01 Dallas, TX Improv Addison 8:30 & 10 PM
> MAY 02 Dallas, TX Improv Addison 7 & 9 PM
> ...


I am there dude..... Big Dave we missed it last time we gotta make this you coming with Chris and I??????????????????????????????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Jan 26 2009, 08:46 AM~12816487-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How Come No Ones Looking At Him Dance? :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 08:47 AM~12816741
> *How Come No Ones Looking At Him Dance?  :0
> *


*HE STARTED GETTIN DOWN OUT OF THE BLUE...THE BLACK GUY FACING THE WALL WAS ACTUALLY DANCING WEIRD FIRST & WE SEEN THE WHITE GUY WATCHING HIM, THEN BAM HE DID THE WINDMILL & LANDED WITH A POSE...LMAO :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 26 2009, 10:06 AM~12816828
> *HE STARTED GETTIN DOWN OUT OF THE BLUE...THE BLACK GUY FACING THE WALL WAS ACTUALLY DANCING WEIRD FIRST & WE SEEN THE WHITE GUY WATCHING HIM, THEN BAM HE DID THE WINDMILL & LANDED WITH A POSE...LMAO  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL You Should Of Served Him....


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 09:09 AM~12816840
> *LOL You Should Of Served Him....
> 
> 
> ...



*WHAT THE HELL...LMAO...IT WOULD HAVE REALLY EMBARRASSED HIM...GET SERVED & THROWN OUT ALL IN ONE NIGHT :cheesy: THE BOUNCER PICKED HIM UP FROM HIS POSE POSITION & THREW HIS DRUNK ASS OUT....IT WAS FUNNY AS HELL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 26 2009, 09:36 AM~12816676
> *where the pic?
> *


 sorry no pics will need to come to my pad to see the rides and parts.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 26 2009, 10:13 AM~12816855
> *WHAT THE HELL...LMAO...IT WOULD HAVE REALLY EMBARRASSED HIM...GET SERVED & THROWN OUT ALL IN ONE NIGHT :cheesy: THE BOUNCER PICKED HIM UP FROM HIS POSE POSITION & THREW HIS DRUNK ASS OUT....IT WAS FUNNY AS HELL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL Crazy Drunk Guy... :around:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 09:35 AM~12816943
> *LOL Crazy Drunk Guy...  :around:
> *


*HELL YEA.... :biggrin: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: SHOELACES, benjamin6973, Loco 61

* :wave: HEY SHOELACES, MY MAN TOLD ME YOU HAVE A "MEMBERSHIP"...LMAO :roflmao: *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

There was this chick at bent who was dancin all funny too.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 09:40 AM~12816971
> *There was this chick at bent who was dancin all funny too.
> *


*WHERE'S THE PIC.... :biggrin: *


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

GOOD MORNING HOMIES...... :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: theoso8, SWEET*LIL*V, DFWEntertainment, Artistics.TX, benjamin6973, Loco 61


:wave: :wave: GOOD MORNING


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: theoso8, DFWEntertainment, Artistics.TX, benjamin6973, Loco 61


* :wave: GOOD MORNING GENTE.....*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 26 2009, 09:47 AM~12817002
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: theoso8, SWEET*LIL*V, DFWEntertainment, Artistics.TX, benjamin6973, Loco 61
> :wave:  :wave:  GOOD MORNING
> *


*MORNIN' SIR *


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 26 2009, 09:46 AM~12817000
> *GOOD MORNING HOMIES...... :wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 26 2009, 10:50 AM~12817026
> * :wave:
> *


GOOD MORNING 
SWEET*LIL*V


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*MONDAY'S SUCK.....*


> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 26 2009, 09:48 AM~12817016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*ANOTHER ONE BITES THE DUST..... :biggrin: .....UUUGGGHHHH :angry: *


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 25 2009, 07:48 PM~12812396
> *Hello peeps just wondering how we are going to get this EASTER picnic done and were and do we have any suggestions ? :biggrin:
> *


This easter picnic is for those that choose or can't afford to travel to Dallas.. This is not to separate the ULA & ULC.. I'm a strong supporter of the ULA this is to bring the Ft Worth lowrider community together, as you can see there is allot of lowrider coming to the ULC meeting and as we establish this community the unity will just fit together... :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 26 2009, 10:07 AM~12817136
> *This easter picnic is for those that choose or can't afford to travel to Dallas.. This is not to separate the ULA & ULC.. I'm a strong supporter of the ULA this is to bring the Ft Worth lowrider community together, as you can see there is allot of lowrider coming to the ULC meeting and as we establish this community the unity will just fit together...  :biggrin:
> *


*WELL STATED TOP....  :thumbsup: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 26 2009, 10:06 AM~12817129
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 23 2009, 05:36 PM~12795028
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ANYONE GOT A MALE POM... MY WIFES IS POM IS ABOUT 4 YEARS OLD " HUMAN YEARS " AND WE TRYING TO GET HER LAID .......

FUCKING BITCH BE HORNY AS HELL........ 

THE VET SAID IT WOULD BE BEST IF SHE HAS ALEAST ONE LITTER BEFORE WE 
FIX HER........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 26 2009, 11:20 AM~12817200
> *ANYONE GOT A MALE POM... MY WIFES IS POM IS ABOUT 4 YEARS OLD " HUMAN YEARS "  AND WE TRYING TO GET HER LAID .......
> 
> FUCKING BITCH BE HORNY AS HELL........
> ...


 :0


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 26 2009, 09:12 AM~12817160
> *WELL STATED TOP....   :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 26 2009, 09:20 AM~12817200
> *ANYONE GOT A MALE POM... MY WIFES IS POM IS ABOUT 4 YEARS OLD " HUMAN YEARS "  AND WE TRYING TO GET HER LAID .......
> 
> FUCKING BITCH BE HORNY AS HELL........
> ...


 I gave my Pom away little bitch was mean little shit lol :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 26 2009, 10:20 AM~12817200
> *ANYONE GOT A MALE POM... MY WIFES IS POM IS ABOUT 4 YEARS OLD " HUMAN YEARS "  AND WE TRYING TO GET HER LAID .......
> 
> FUCKING BITCH BE HORNY AS HELL........
> ...


*:wow: WELL ALRIGHTY THEN, I'LL KEEP A LOOK OUT IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD :uh: WE NEED TO GET HER SOME QUICK :biggrin:*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 26 2009, 11:59 AM~12817454
> *:wow: WELL ALRIGHTY THEN, I'LL KEEP A LOOK OUT IN THE NEIGHBORHOOD  :uh:  WE NEED TO GET HER SOME QUICK :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

heres The One..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 26 2009, 08:22 AM~12816893
> *sorry no pics will need to come to my pad to see the rides and parts.
> *


say homie let me know when i can go by and see them? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 10:18 AM~12817579
> *heres The One..
> 
> 
> ...


this bitch looks like a fuckin GREMLIN !! :uh: :ugh:  hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Jan 26 2009, 11:35 AM~12817274-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMMFAO ! ! ! 

Thanks...................


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

heres The One..</span>   
<img src=\'http://i32.tinypic.com/uuc8y.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/b][/quote]

<span style=\'color:turquoise\'>*"HEEEELLLL NAAAAHHH" LIKE KIKI FROM 9.79 SAYS...LOL :biggrin: !*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 26 2009, 11:39 AM~12817745
> *Not ours homie  she's real sweet and loveing, My baby boys plays with her all day long
> 
> but if she dont know you she will be very protective...
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 10:18 AM~12817579
> *heres The One..
> 
> 
> ...


girl this aint no CAT ! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 26 2009, 12:19 PM~12817599
> *say homie let me know when i can go by and see them? :biggrin:
> *


PM your number so I can call you homie to set a time and day orlae peace out homie.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

oops I meant (orale) :twak:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 26 2009, 12:49 PM~12817820
> *OH LORD, THIS CAT IS F~UGLY!!!!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> <span style=\'color:turquoise\'>"HEEEELLLL NAAAAHHH" LIKE KIKI FROM 9.79 SAYS...LOL :biggrin: !
> *





> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 26 2009, 01:03 PM~12817910
> *girl this aint no CAT ! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dats A Bear... :0


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

* ULA MEETING
WHEN - THURSDAY, JANUARY 29, 2009
LOCATION - THE D BAR
MEETING TIME - 8:30PM

<span style=\'colorurple\'>PLEASE don't forget to bring money for the dues....... Not everyone has payed, so if you want to be a member of the ULA for the year 2009, please be sure to bring your cash. Thanks and we appreciate you being part of this organization. </span>*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Jan 26 2009, 12:17 PM~12818525
> * ULA MEETING
> WHEN - THURSDAY, JANUARY 29, 2009
> LOCATION - THE D BAR
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whatr poppin guys


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 26 2009, 04:22 PM~12819573
> *whatr poppin guys
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 24 2009, 06:30 PM~12804922
> *NOT GOOD  : :0  :nono: ... People Know what they ordered so they should of looked for the waiter.. This will be a small a short statement...
> *


 :0


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 26 2009, 09:19 AM~12816606
> *SORRY ALSO HAVE 67SS HARDTOP FOR SALE, AND 66 IMPALA SS FOR SALE. 1964 SS IMPALA RUST BUCKET FOR SALE, 64 IMPALA REGULAR COUPE FOR SALE, 1972 CHEVY SHORT BED FOR SALE , 1960 CHEVY TRUCK SHORT BED FOR SALE, 1985 CHEVY SHORT BED FOR SALE, 1987 CHEVY SHORT BED FOR SALE, 1987 CUTLASS FOR SALE, TONS OF PARTS.    :biggrin:
> *


how much for the 72 short bed


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jan 26 2009, 05:18 PM~12819996
> *how much for the 72 short bed
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 26 2009, 09:07 AM~12817136
> *This easter picnic is for those that choose or can't afford to travel to Dallas.. This is not to separate the ULA & ULC.. I'm a strong supporter of the ULA this is to bring the Ft Worth lowrider community together, as you can see there is allot of lowrider coming to the ULC meeting and as we establish this community the unity will just fit together...  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

hno: hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1008931363.html


----------



## hoodcamino (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 12:18 PM~12817579
> *heres The One..
> 
> 
> ...


thats big david


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 06:47 PM~12821928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 26 2009, 09:15 PM~12822259
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1008931363.html
> 
> 
> *


My Regal Isnt For Sale.. :uh:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 09:37 PM~12822510
> *My Regal Isnt For Sale.. :uh:
> *



:buttkick: I should have put that the regal goes with it for free! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 26 2009, 08:48 PM~12822632
> *:buttkick:  I should have put that the regal goes with it for free! :biggrin:
> *


buhahaha


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 26 2009, 07:48 PM~12822632
> *:buttkick:  I should have put that the regal goes with it for free! :biggrin:
> *


The regal comes with it free...... Never mind then.........J/K Alex


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 26 2009, 09:51 PM~12822651
> *The regal comes with it free...... Never mind then.........J/K Alex
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 26 2009, 09:15 PM~12822259
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1008931363.html
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: Sup Carlos, don't do it homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 26 2009, 09:53 PM~12822680
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: Sup Carlos, don't do it homie!!! :biggrin:
> *



Well Homies I'm selling it not for the money but for a better cause! Im going tru some personal things right now and will sell the 67 wich I had now for 11 years to help me tru this bad situation. Cars come and go Homies so its a well worth sacrifice to let it go! If anyone can spread the word I would appreciate it, most of you have seen the car and if any questions hit me up. Its listed as $8500 or best offer. :tears:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 26 2009, 09:57 PM~12822724
> *Well Homies I'm selling it not for the money but for a better cause!  Im going tru some personal things right now and will sell the 67 wich I had now for 11 years to help me tru this bad situation.  Cars come and go Homies so its a well worth sacrifice to let it go!  If anyone can spread the word I would appreciate it, most of you have seen the car and if any questions hit me up.  Its listed as $8500 or best offer. :tears:
> *


Sorry to hear that Carlos. Hope everything works out for you.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 26 2009, 09:57 PM~12822724
> *Well Homies I'm selling it not for the money but for a better cause!  Im going tru some personal things right now and will sell the 67 wich I had now for 11 years to help me tru this bad situation.  Cars come and go Homies so its a well worth sacrifice to let it go!  If anyone can spread the word I would appreciate it, most of you have seen the car and if any questions hit me up.  Its listed as $8500 or best offer. :tears:
> *


Im gonna let Chris know cuz he's looking for a ride to buy for his brother. I'll let you know homie. Sorry to hear you are going thru these bad times.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sup Danny? I think its gonna be soon homeboy!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 26 2009, 10:01 PM~12822781
> *Sorry to hear that Carlos. Hope everything works out for you.
> *



Thx Homie


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 26 2009, 10:02 PM~12822792
> *Im gonna let Chris know cuz he's looking for a ride to buy for his brother. I'll let you know homie. Sorry to hear you are going thru these bad times.
> *



Thnks OSO u know I stay up the hwy so anytime they want to come check it out let me know.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 26 2009, 09:15 PM~12822259
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1008931363.html
> 
> 
> *


I'll Give You 25 Bucks.... Nomore No Less.. :biggrin: J/k 
Good Luck On The Sale Carlos


----------



## 817LoLo (Jul 8, 2006)

i have a 9" ford lincoln versallies rear end for sale give me a call 817-691-0549 Daniel looking for $500 obo on rear end / open to trades! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Night Foros... Im Crashing Early Tonight...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 26 2009, 08:57 PM~12822724
> *Well Homies I'm selling it not for the money but for a better cause!  Im going tru some personal things right now and will sell the 67 wich I had now for 11 years to help me tru this bad situation.  Cars come and go Homies so its a well worth sacrifice to let it go!  If anyone can spread the word I would appreciate it, most of you have seen the car and if any questions hit me up.  Its listed as $8500 or best offer. :tears:
> *


Is it a 67 hard top?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 26 2009, 09:15 PM~12822259
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1008931363.html
> 
> 
> *


Here is the link John. These is his car.


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2009, 12:18 PM~12817579
> *heres The One..
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*ITS OFFICIAL. THEE ARTISTICS C.C WILL OPEN HERE IN TEXAS SOME TIME THIS YEAR, LOOKING FOR PEEPS WHO WANT TO ROLE. IF I DONT KNOW YOU, BUY ME A BEER. :biggrin: IF YOU DOWN HIT ME UP. REPPIN THAT OLD SCHOOL 30 YEAR OLD PLAQUE.*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=403114


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning! ...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 27 2009, 06:51 AM~12827020
> *Good Morning! ...
> *


good morning family!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

orale Homie wass happening .. freaking cold out there !!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 26 2009, 07:57 PM~12822724
> *Well Homies I'm selling it not for the money but for a better cause!  Im going tru some personal things right now and will sell the 67 wich I had now for 11 years to help me tru this bad situation.  Cars come and go Homies so its a well worth sacrifice to let it go!  If anyone can spread the word I would appreciate it, most of you have seen the car and if any questions hit me up.  Its listed as $8500 or best offer. :tears:
> *


Nice 67 !!!!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 27 2009, 07:15 AM~12827124
> *orale Homie wass happening .. freaking cold out there !!!
> *


YEA IT IS BRO! :yes: :yes: BOUT TO LEAVE GOT TO GO GET A JOB :biggrin: !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 27 2009, 09:18 AM~12827132
> *YEA IT IS BRO! :yes:  :yes: BOUT TO LEAVE GOT TO GO GET A JOB :biggrin: !
> *


Good Luck Bro!


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/myfox/pages/Weathe...C6C4?pageId=9.1

Everyone Out There Be careful On The Roads.. Freezing Rain, Ice On Roads hno:
Take Your Time Getting To Your Destination

C Ya.. Later Im Going Home To Work On My Ride... :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 27 2009, 11:30 AM~12827991
> *http://www.myfoxdfw.com/myfox/pages/Weathe...C6C4?pageId=9.1
> 
> Everyone Out There Be careful On The Roads.. Freezing Rain, Ice On Roads hno:
> ...


pic's or didn't happen :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 27 2009, 01:22 PM~12829003
> *pic's or didn't happen :biggrin:
> *


It Didnt Happen hno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 27 2009, 02:08 PM~12829407
> *It Didnt Happen  hno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> Gabriel Iglesias's
> MAY 01 Dallas, TX Improv Addison 8:30 & 10 PM
> MAY 02 Dallas, TX Improv Addison 7 & 9 PM
> MAY 03 Dallas, TX Improv Addison 4 & 7:30 PM
> ...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

who is judging? Will it be lrm official rules?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jan 26 2009, 11:15 PM~12823837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Homie


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*Here Is The Location Of The Meeting This Week Open To Anyone And Everyone.. Fiesta Restraunt FRIDAY JAN 30 ,2009 at 8pm </span>







*


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 27 2009, 04:55 PM~12831782
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 27 2009, 02:39 PM~12830353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

The ULC will be there !!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

About Time....


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 27 2009, 03:01 PM~12831208
> *who is judging? Will it be lrm official rules?
> *


WERE ARE TRYIN TO GET AS CLOSE TO THAT AS POSSIBLE ! SO PLEASE BARE WITH US THIS IS ARE FIRST CAR SHOW AND IT WILL GET BETTER!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 27 2009, 11:13 PM~12832705
> *WERE ARE TRYIN TO GET AS CLOSE TO THAT AS POSSIBLE ! SO PLEASE BARE WITH US THIS IS ARE FIRST CAR SHOW AND IT WILL GET BETTER!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


cool. thats whats up. If you need a point sheet for the bikes. I can get you one.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 28 2009, 01:15 AM~12833472
> *cool. thats whats up. If you need a point sheet for the bikes. I can get you one.
> *


Just Got Back From Work .. I Had To Take Care Of Some Stuff Than Went To Walmart That Parking Lot Is An Ice Ring...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817LoLo_@Jan 26 2009, 09:52 PM~12823483
> *i have a 9" ford lincoln versallies rear end for sale give me a call 817-691-0549 Daniel looking for $500 obo on rear end / open to trades!  :biggrin:
> *


$250 or trade? What are you looking for, hydro parts, paint, 69 Impala parts????...


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

good morning fort worth :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Jan 28 2009, 05:50 AM~12834888
> *good morning fort worth :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: MADE IT TO WORK OK


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning 


New Video I Did Last Night To Bad Youtube Took The Sound Off.. :uh: 

UReCI2rEEfs&feature


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Just lake Vanilla Ice said "ICE ICE BABY."
hno: hno: 
MxN_pbMOFk0&feature=PlayList&p=7108CB9E940D938A&index


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

good morning fort worth


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Be careful out there just got back from downtown...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

dam it cold.. took me 45 min to get to work and I dont live but 15 min from job..


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*YUP, THE ROADS WERE CRAZY! THANK GOD "VENOM65" DROVE ME TO WORK & I SLEPT THE WHOLE WAY :biggrin: WE MADE IT SAFE & IN ONE PIECE GRACIAS A DIOS.... :angel:*

HOPE EVERYONE MADE IT SAFE AS WELL![/B][/COLOR]



> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 28 2009, 09:21 AM~12835240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 28 2009, 01:52 PM~12837332
> *YUP, THE ROADS WERE CRAZY!  THANK GOD "VENOM65" DROVE ME TO WORK & I SLEPT THE WHOLE WAY :biggrin:  WE MADE IT SAFE & IN ONE PIECE GRACIAS A DIOS.... :angel:
> 
> HOPE EVERYONE MADE IT SAFE AS WELL!*[/COLOR]
> [/b]


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 28 2009, 06:02 AM~12834926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE STAYED HOME. :0


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 27 2009, 11:15 PM~12833472
> *cool. thats whats up. If you need a point sheet for the bikes. I can get you one.
> *


yes please that is what i have been looking for thanks! can you bring it to the meeting on friday? :thumbsup:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, BIG George!

*:wave: WHAT'S UP BIG George!!!!*


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

What's up everybody :wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 28 2009, 11:23 AM~12837637
> *yes please that is what i have been looking for thanks! can you bring it to the meeting on friday? :thumbsup:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :machinegun: :machinegun: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 28 2009, 02:03 PM~12837453
> *LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE STAYED HOME. :0
> *


 :nono: :wave: :buttkick:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Anybody going tonight......


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Hyena's Comedy Club
2525 Arkansas Arlington, Tx
Doors open at 7:30 Show starts at 8
$10 per couple


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 28 2009, 12:03 PM~12837941
> *:nono:  :wave:  :buttkick:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 28 2009, 02:02 PM~12838546
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> *


wut up rich?


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

Q-VO FORITOS HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING GOOD! uffin: :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOD TIMES79_@Jan 28 2009, 04:32 PM~12838844
> *Q-VO FORITOS HOPE EVERYONE IS DOING GOOD! uffin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 28 2009, 01:20 PM~12838735
> *wut up rich?
> *


 :dunno: :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What up Rick :wave:


----------



## 817LoLo (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 28 2009, 06:12 AM~12834774
> *$250 or trade? What are you looking for, hydro parts, paint, 69 Impala parts????...
> *


what do you have to trade, i have a 64


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 28 2009, 04:59 PM~12839120
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 28 2009, 01:23 PM~12837637
> *yes please that is what i have been looking for thanks! can you bring it to the meeting on friday? :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What up Juan Alex Oso

And all the other homies from the Funk


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 28 2009, 09:21 PM~12841916
> *What up Juan Alex Oso
> 
> And all the other homies from the Funk
> *


Sup with it Matt? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 28 2009, 09:21 PM~12841916
> *What up Juan Alex Oso
> 
> And all the other homies from the Funk
> *


Wuts Poppin Matt.. I Just Picked Up Some Bushings For My Trailing Arms Dat El Pintor Made For Me.A Little Mod. On The Bushings They'll Be Ready For Chrome... THanks Again Danny..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 28 2009, 08:21 PM~12841916
> *What up Juan Alex Oso
> 
> And all the other homies from the Funk
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 28 2009, 07:30 PM~12842041
> *Wuts Poppin Matt.. I Just Picked Up Some Bushings For My Trailing Arms Dat El Pintor Made For Me.A  Little Mod. On The Bushings They'll Be Ready For Chrome... THanks Again Danny..
> *


Hit me up when you wana go over there so i can get you fixed up 817-723-1457


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 28 2009, 10:00 PM~12842435
> *Hit me up when you wana go over there so i can get you fixed up 817-723-1457
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Meeting this Friday 8pm but be early to vote on the logo..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 28 2009, 10:29 PM~12843690
> *Meeting this Friday 8pm but be early to vote on the logo..
> *


Damn. Didnt have my logo done in time. its cool. I like earnest's designs


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wut up my brother ! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What up George :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

​


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 28 2009, 10:23 PM~12844573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait for this party !!!! :biggrin: weneed to make it an ol school party cus i will go and get my breakin suit!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 29 2009, 12:36 AM~12844760
> *cant wait for this party !!!! :biggrin: weneed to make it an ol school party cus i will go and get my breakin suit!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 28 2009, 11:36 PM~12844760
> *cant wait for this party !!!! :biggrin: weneed to make it an ol school party cus i will go and get my breakin suit!!!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


i heard u had skills!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 28 2009, 10:23 PM~12844573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Goodmorning Homies...... :wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Que onda Foros !.... I'm out here working today. Off Hulen and 20... Took me 2 hours to drive here from North Dallas with this crazy ass fog today.....


Alex where you at homie? :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 29 2009, 10:32 AM~12847028
> *Que onda Foros !.... I'm out here working today. Off Hulen and 20... Took me 2 hours to drive here from North Dallas with this crazy ass fog today.....
> Alex where you at homie? :nicoderm:
> *


you Working At A Bank? Chase? Im Over Here Off 121 In Haltom City.... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2009, 09:54 AM~12847193
> *you Working At A Bank? Chase?  Im Over Here Off 121 In Haltom City.... :biggrin:
> *



I'm closing a mortgage office we have here.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 29 2009, 11:07 AM~12847298
> *I'm closing a mortgage office we have here.
> *


 :0 How MAny Places Ya Closing IN Texas?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2009, 10:10 AM~12847325
> *:0   How MAny Places Ya Closing IN Texas?
> *


just this office........We're opening up 9 banks this year. We're actually doing really good ..(for now hno


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn it man.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 29 2009, 11:14 AM~12847367
> *just this office........We're opening up 9 banks this year. We're actually doing really good ..(for now hno
> *


Whats The Name Of The Bank You Work for?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 29 2009, 11:19 AM~12847429
> *damn it man.
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, 94 SS, Artistics.TX, Sin7

Sup David, Bob, Juan, Luis

N Hector , Lucio


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 29 2009, 11:14 AM~12847367
> *just this office........We're opening up 9 banks this year. We're actually doing really good ..(for now hno
> *



:uh: Not amying at you bro, but 

since the econ. has gone down, Ive seen alot of banks opening up ?

W T F is that about ? ? ? 

Top bankers be asking for bailout money then go buy sum Jet's and shit...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2009, 11:21 AM~12847459
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Loco 61, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, 94 SS, Artistics.TX, Sin7
> 
> ...



Q-Vo, Alex and the rest of the homies.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 29 2009, 11:23 AM~12847479
> *:uh:  Not amying at you bro,  but
> 
> since the econ. has gone down, Ive seen alot of banks opening up ?
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 28 2009, 09:05 AM~12834941
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nut try-ing to hate homie, but the pride and joy should come down when rebuilding.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Que paso alex?? que dice?? hey dont think i forgot about the two beers, i got you this friday.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2009, 11:24 AM~12847494
> *:scrutinize:
> *



***** dont you which the news .... 

I would go on a rant but my doctor said Im going to kill myself with that shit one day.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 29 2009, 11:30 AM~12847556
> *Que paso alex?? que dice?? hey dont think i forgot about the two beers, i got you this friday.
> *



Alex said to give them to me....... :biggrin: 


Where Sin go ? :dunno: 

Wuz up my ***** !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias+Jan 29 2009, 11:30 AM~12847556-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont Worry Tomuch Homie... Money is Nothing But A Thang... Comes And Goes..


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, Loco 61


:uh: 


where's everyone ? Sweet V , Top , 67 , Tex-Gold Plater , and the ***** with Cartman on his avi. :dunno: 


I get on and everyone goes away


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 29 2009, 10:31 AM~12847569
> *Alex said  to give them to me.......  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: no he didnt


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2009, 11:34 AM~12847617
> *Dont Worry Homie... Its All Good
> Dont Worry Tomuch Homie... Money is Nothing But A Thang... Comes And Goes..
> *


  ............................... LOL you know me to well niggca !

How's the 61 comeing along ? ready to be crowned King of the Street's ?

theres going to be alot of comp. this year


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT @ THE D BAR - 8:30PM 
SEE YOU THERE!!!!!!!!

For those of you that have not paid their dues, we will be collecting them tonight. Thanks and have a great day.*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 29 2009, 11:36 AM~12847645
> *  ...............................  LOL  you know me to well niggca !
> 
> How's the 61 comeing along ?  ready to be crowned King of the Street's ?
> ...


Its Coming Slowly  Cant Wait Just To Cruise It...


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks Bro!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2009, 10:34 AM~12847617
> *Dont Worry Homie... Its All Good
> 
> *


Thanks Bro!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

"THE NEW LOWRIDER MOVEMENT"</span>


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 29 2009, 11:23 AM~12847479
> *:uh:  Not amying at you bro,  but
> 
> since the econ. has gone down, Ive seen alot of banks opening up ?
> ...


 :yes: Shit thats why we so damn busy here at work!! :angry:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 29 2009, 12:48 PM~12848478
> *:yes: Shit thats why we so damn busy here at work!!  :angry:
> *



how you build Jets homie ! ! ! ! in front of were I work they make bombs or sum shit... they been bizy as hell.......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

CARTMAN IS HERE!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, Artistics.TX, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, SHOELACES, 81.7.TX.

Sup Shoelaces?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 29 2009, 12:54 PM~12848535
> *CARTMAN IS HERE!!!
> *



There he is ! ! ! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wooohooo today is my friday


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2009, 11:55 AM~12848551
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Loco 61, Artistics.TX, TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE, SHOELACES, 81.7.TX.
> 
> ...


Chillin bro n you


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 29 2009, 12:49 PM~12848490
> *how you build Jets homie ! ! ! !    in front of were I work they make bombs or sum shit... they been bizy as hell.......
> *


Not the actual jet but all the furniture that goes inside the private jet!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 29 2009, 12:58 PM~12848581
> *wooohooo today is my friday
> *


Drinks on u 2nite?? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Going to the store right after work. Get a couple of them lil bottles of goose mix with some oj and look for a bookleg copy of natorious


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 29 2009, 01:03 PM~12848637
> *Going to the store right after work. Get a couple of them lil bottles of goose mix with some oj and look for a bookleg copy of natorious
> *


   :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jan 29 2009, 12:58 PM~12848581-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just Here Chilling At Work...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I meant to say bootleg and I bought last week dre :angry:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 29 2009, 01:07 PM~12848685
> *:wave:
> *


You Working Tomorrow?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2009, 01:08 PM~12848695
> *You Working Tomorrow?
> *


Yes I am Alex some of us arent balling like you Homie!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 29 2009, 01:10 PM~12848707
> *Yes I am Alex some of us arent balling like you Homie!
> *


Yeah Right MR BANKIN  More Like Broke Joke...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

chale homies I am broke like ya to :cheesy:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 28 2009, 08:43 PM~12843942
> *wut up my HULK HOGAN
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Jan 29 2009, 01:10 PM~12848707-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

teal62impala
:wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 29 2009, 01:35 PM~12848963
> *WHO DOES THIS FOOL THINK HE IS: HULK HOGAN
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 29 2009, 01:56 PM~12849152
> *teal62impala
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 29 2009, 10:57 AM~12849156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is that george's mascot for his car


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 29 2009, 01:58 PM~12849168
> *is that george's mascot for his car
> *


 :yessad: :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 29 2009, 01:03 PM~12849199
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ur a fool


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I hope This Is better Than The Last One :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 29 2009, 02:23 PM~12849329
> *I hope This Is better Than The Last One :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Anybody Down to Go To Club Dmx Tonight ?



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iv8GMbmyVYs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iv8GMbmyVYs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Anybody Down to Go To Club Dmx Tonight ?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 29 2009, 05:20 PM~12851030
> *Anybody Down to Go To Club Dmx Tonight ?
> 
> 
> *



nice! Im gonna have to start bringing some party clothes to work and keep them in the car! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

already :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

GEORGE THEY HAVE A COMP HERE @ THE HOSPITAL. STILL WAITING 4 U TO GET ME AND BIG DAVE BACK


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

the easies way to make a 4 door lincoln a 2 door convertible


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 29 2009, 07:54 PM~12853049
> *the easies way to make a 4 door lincoln a 2 door convertible
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

1995 Fleetwood......... Good Daily


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2009, 04:02 PM~12851399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam spank that ass lol :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 29 2009, 06:30 PM~12852829
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*Crazy*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*GOOD EVENING GENTE....

C~YA TOMORROW NIGHT!  *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TechniquesOG, SWEET*LIL*V, TheTexasGoldPlater, Grimaldo


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 29 2009, 07:16 PM~12853229
> *GOOD EVENING GENTE....
> 
> C~YA TOMORROW NIGHT!
> *


wss up V


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 29 2009, 08:54 PM~12853049
> *the easies way to make a 4 door lincoln a 2 door convertible
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A LONG AZZ DOOR.........


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 29 2009, 08:54 PM~12853049
> *the easies way to make a 4 door lincoln a 2 door convertible
> 
> 
> ...


OH [email protected]#$%T, were did you get those pics from. If it was done right that would look clean.
3paF3v6EFxA&feature
Was these dude the owner? He was pissed off!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 29 2009, 08:21 PM~12853283
> *wss up V
> *


* :biggrin: CHILLAXIN HOMIE  *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 29 2009, 08:44 PM~12853485
> *THATS A LONG AZZ DOOR.........
> 
> 
> ...


*HELL YES IT IS.... :wow: WOW!*


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 29 2009, 08:54 PM~12853049
> *the easies way to make a 4 door lincoln a 2 door convertible
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 29 2009, 09:44 PM~12853485
> *THATS A LONG AZZ DOOR.........
> 
> 
> ...


theyre lambo doors too :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 29 2009, 10:15 PM~12853821
> *OH [email protected]#$%T,  were did you get those pics from. If it was done right that would look clean.
> 
> *


i got it from the project rides section the very back ones :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up family ? i might be running late tomorrow so bare with me ! thanks!


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

whats up funky town :wave: i just got here in Connecticut and i am going to leave about noon back to the great state of texas it is cold as hell here i was 15 degrees last night i am ready to get back to texas where it may only snow for a couple of days and hot the next. i will be back in time for davids party talk to yall homies later :wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 29 2009, 10:20 AM~12847441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I forgot I asked Oncor to shut the power off to the building yesterday... I was about to reply when suddenly the whole office when pitch black :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 30 2009, 08:29 AM~12857008
> *Viewpoint Bank
> I forgot I asked Oncor to shut the power off to the building yesterday... I was about to reply when suddenly the whole office when pitch black :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Jan 30 2009, 07:47 AM~12856913
> *whats up funky town  :wave: i just got here in Connecticut and i am going to leave about noon back to the great state of texas it is cold as hell here i was 15 degrees last night i am ready to get back to texas where it may only snow for a couple of days and hot the next. i will be back in time for davids party talk to yall homies later  :wave:
> *


Cool... Careful driving Back Bro....


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 30 2009, 08:06 AM~12857340
> *Cool... Careful driving Back Bro....
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Jan 30 2009, 05:47 AM~12856913
> *whats up funky town  :wave: i just got here in Connecticut and i am going to leave about noon back to the great state of texas it is cold as hell here i was 15 degrees last night i am ready to get back to texas where it may only snow for a couple of days and hot the next. i will be back in time for davids party talk to yall homies later  :wave:
> *


WHAT IT DO HOMIE / B CAREFUL ON THE WAY BACK LOCO........................


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Jan 30 2009, 09:08 AM~12857350
> *thanks homie  :thumbsup:
> *


To cold for this old man.... Be safe on your return trip..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 30 2009, 01:41 AM~12856522
> *wus up family ? i might be running late tomorrow so bare with me ! thanks!
> *


No problem homie, we got you cover...


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

Tonight meeting 8pm be there same place... we are voting on the logo


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jan 30 2009, 08:20 AM~12857419
> *WHAT IT DO HOMIE / B CAREFUL ON THE WAY BACK LOCO........................
> *


i will homie are you going to davids party


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 30 2009, 08:22 AM~12857428
> *To cold for this old man.... Be safe on your return trip..
> *


thanks homie will be back to the funk soon


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

"THE NEW LOWRIDER MOVEMENT"</span>


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Afternoon Funky Town :wave:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

OPEN BAR TONIGHT AT CITY STREETS VIP PARTY!!


WE KNOW TIMES ARE TOUGH AND MONEY IS TIGHT SO HERE IS
OUR SOLUTION FOR YOU.
IT'S ONLY $5 AT THE DOOR AND INSTEAD
OF PAYING FOR DRINKS, ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS TIP THE BARTENDER
INSTEAD.

LETS NOT BE CHEAP EITHER PEOPLE, BARTENDERS ONLY MAKE
$2.13 AN HOUR. SO SHOW THEM SOME LOVE.


MAKE SURE YOUR INVITATIONS ARE FILLED OUT SO YOU DONT HAVE
TO WAIT AT THE DOOR.
SEE YOU TONIGHT

CHECK OUT OUR NEW WED NIGHTS! THIS IS SOMETHING FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.
SEE YOU SOON
​


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 30 2009, 01:09 PM~12858465
> *
> OPEN BAR TONIGHT AT CITY STREETS VIP PARTY!!
> WE KNOW TIMES ARE TOUGH AND MONEY IS TIGHT SO HERE IS
> ...


Meeting is at 8pm!! :|


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

i think we should have the meet at City Streets Tonight ? lol


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 30 2009, 01:14 PM~12858504
> *i think we should have the meet at City Streets Tonight ? lol
> *


Im down!! :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 30 2009, 12:14 PM~12858504
> *i think we should have the meet at City Streets Tonight ? lol
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 30 2009, 01:14 PM~12858504
> *i think we should have the meet at City Streets Tonight ? lol
> *


Lets Go Afterwards... :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sounds good


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 30 2009, 12:14 PM~12858504
> *i think we should have the meet at City Streets Tonight ? lol
> *


*X2 I SECOND THIS MOTION.... :biggrin: 

WAIT NO DRINKIN DURING THE MEETING :0 DARN*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 30 2009, 12:40 PM~12858748
> *Lets Go Afterwards... :0
> *


*BORACHO :cheesy: *

*CAN WE GO.... :biggrin: *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What up Oso :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 30 2009, 01:49 PM~12858829
> *BORACHO :cheesy:
> 
> CAN WE GO.... :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: LOL


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 30 2009, 02:12 PM~12859005
> *What up Oso  :wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE!?! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 30 2009, 11:14 AM~12858504
> *i think we should have the meet at City Streets Tonight ? lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Jan 30 2009, 01:47 PM~12858816
> *X2 I SECOND THIS MOTION.... :biggrin:
> 
> WAIT NO DRINKIN DURING THE MEETING :0 DARN
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 29 2009, 11:40 PM~12855669
> *i got it from the project rides section the very back ones :biggrin:
> *


1 long ass door. ahahahahhahah


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 30 2009, 02:33 PM~12859159
> *1 long ass door. ahahahahhahah
> *


Say Juan Who Was Driving Your Ride Last Night? :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 30 2009, 01:43 PM~12859219
> *Say Juan Who Was Driving Your Ride Last Night? :scrutinize:
> *


My pops to pick me up from work.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 30 2009, 03:34 PM~12859603
> *My pops to pick me up from work.
> *


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Wats up george!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Wats up alex!!!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

WATS UP EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 30 2009, 04:09 PM~12859926
> *Wats up alex!!!
> *


Sup Hector You Going Tonight?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

To the meeting? Yea im there, are you???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 30 2009, 04:49 PM~12860216
> *To the meeting? Yea im there, are you???
> *


Yes Sir,.....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wut up peeps? so whos still up? :420: :wow:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 31 2009, 02:08 AM~12865151
> *wut up peeps? so whos still up? :420:  :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Morning Foros!!  
Gonna be nice today!! Sooooo I'll be working on my ride!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 31 2009, 09:06 AM~12865599
> *Morning Foros!!
> Gonna be nice today!! Sooooo I'll be working on my ride!!  :biggrin:
> *



Hell Of A Nice Day... :biggrin:  




Heres The New 'United Lowrider Council' Logo


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Hell Of A Nice Day... :biggrin:
> Heres The New 'United Lowrider Council' Logo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up FOROS :wave: Too much to do and not enough time....


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Funky Town :wave: 

Logo looks good


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Texas 61 Impala Good seeing you at the shop lastnight


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup George :biggrin: Hey can i meet up with you this week so i can get some pre reg slips? Lmk thanks


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 31 2009, 10:14 AM~12866477
> *Sup George  :biggrin:  Hey can i meet up with you this week so i can get some pre reg slips? Lmk thanks
> *


yea bro i will be at sonic tonite then i will hed to davids birthday party around 11 so hit me up or call me ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 31 2009, 10:21 AM~12866526
> *yea bro i will be at sonic tonite then i will hed to davids birthday party around 11 so hit me up or call me ! :thumbsup:
> *


Sounds good ill hit ya up pm me your number thanks


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't forget about tonight....


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

AWWW MANNN why does it gotta be 21 and over??? dont worry ill chill in the parking lot or something :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

can yall hook a homie and his chick up to get in twilight?????


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

were both 20


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

*Is anybody rollin out tonite???*


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Mike. Are you rolling tonight?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 31 2009, 02:42 PM~12867633
> *AWWW MANNN why does it gotta be 21 and over??? dont worry ill chill in the parking lot or something  :biggrin:
> *


cruize the parking lot like ZAPPS back in the days :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jan 31 2009, 01:18 PM~12867441
> *Don't forget about tonight....
> 
> *


Not gonna make it tonight but yall have fun


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 25 2008, 07:57 AM~10946691
> *Not like my 64 which is gonna probably take 9 years...Not 10! :biggrin:
> 
> U know what I mean Loco61
> ...


First thing take those ugly side mirrors off.. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be roll'n out to the Arcadia Park school fund raiser on April 18th, I'd like to do a little caravan down the freeway to this location. For those interested in joining me please let me know.. Also the guy (Danny) from the Ft Worth Library is back and would like to put on an event for the library.. I'll get more details from him on what his plans are..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Well guess im gonna roll out for a bit and see whos out


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 31 2009, 09:08 PM~12869760
> *I'll be roll'n out to the Arcadia Park school fund raiser on April 18th, I'd like to do a little caravan down the freeway to this location. For those interested in joining me please let me know.. Also the guy (Danny) from the Ft Worth Library is back and would like to put on an event for the library.. I'll get more details from him on what his plans are..
> 
> 
> ...



Count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

wheres everyone at?lol


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 1 2009, 03:05 AM~12872621
> *wheres everyone at?lol
> *


yeah where is DAVID at????? heard u left out the back door. Hope u had a good time!!!!


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 31 2009, 08:08 PM~12869760
> *I'll be roll'n out to the Arcadia Park school fund raiser on April 18th, I'd like to do a little caravan down the freeway to this location. For those interested in joining me please let me know.. Also the guy (Danny) from the Ft Worth Library is back and would like to put on an event for the library.. I'll get more details from him on what his plans are..
> 
> 
> ...


I will be there HOMIE


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 31 2009, 12:10 PM~12866446
> *Sup Texas 61 Impala Good seeing you at the shop lastnight
> *


Orale homie cool will see you more often fixing up my rides at cesar shop! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

WUS UP EVERYONE JUST WANTED TO LET YALL KNOW WE WILL BE KICKIN IT AT THE CAR WASH AND THEN TAKING A CRUISE ! SO FEEL FREE TO COME OUT AND CHECK OUT THE RIDES ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 1 2009, 04:18 AM~12872860
> *yeah where is DAVID at?????  heard u left out the back door. Hope u had a good time!!!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

WHATS POPPIN FORT WORTH?!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!+Feb 1 2009, 12:13 PM~12873609-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Steelers knock'n the feathers out of the Cards... :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 1 2009, 06:23 PM~12876411
> *Steelers knock'n the feathers out of the Cards...  :0
> *


Are we watching the same game?????? :wow:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 1 2009, 08:49 PM~12876967
> *Are we watching the same game?????? :wow:
> *


Not anymore - looks like the Steelers are pulling the chokarooo..


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 1 2009, 07:55 PM~12876996
> *Not anymore - looks like the Steelers are pulling the chokarooo..
> *


its close


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 1 2009, 09:01 PM~12877026
> *its close
> *


Well this has been one crazy game... Didn't really care who won, turned out to be a good game..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 1 2009, 10:07 PM~12877058
> *Well this has been one crazy game... Didn't really care who won, turned out to be a good game..
> *


GOOD GAME!!!!! I had Cards and 7 points!!!!! And was on a shotgun board with a 0!!! Great game I won $100 and a bottle of Crown :biggrin: but I still say 
FUCK THE STEELERS!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 1 2009, 09:47 PM~12877459
> *GOOD GAME!!!!! I had Cards and 7 points!!!!! And was on a shotgun board with a 0!!! Great game I won $100 and a bottle of Crown  :biggrin:  but I still say
> FUCK THE STEELERS!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I was on a couple of square boards. came close but didnt win shit.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Artistics.TX,*81.7.TX.*

Ole bitch ass! "I'll be back."


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 1 2009, 10:07 PM~12877058
> *Well this has been one crazy game... Didn't really care who won, turned out to be a good game..
> *


X2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

good game :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 1 2009, 06:18 AM~12872860
> *yeah where is DAVID at?????  heard u left out the back door. Hope u had a good time!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: good time that i can remember........lol
























:biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 2 2009, 12:16 AM~12879130
> *:biggrin:  good time that i can remember........lol
> 
> *


man i still had shotsss lined up at the bar!!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 2 2009, 09:19 AM~12880379
> *man i still had shotsss lined up at the bar!!!!
> *


 :machinegun: :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 2 2009, 12:16 AM~12879130
> *:biggrin:  good time that i can remember........lol
> 
> 
> ...



*YUP...I HEARD YOU HAD A BADASS TIME....SO MUCH FUN NO ONE SEEN YOU ONLINE YESTERDAY...LOL....APPARENTLY THAT'S UNLIKE YOU! HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG DAVE :biggrin:  *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 2 2009, 08:23 AM~12880396
> *:machinegun:  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


what :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 1 2009, 08:47 PM~12877459
> *GOOD GAME!!!!! I had Cards and 7 points!!!!! And was on a shotgun board with a 0!!! Great game I won $100 and a bottle of Crown  :biggrin:  but I still say
> FUCK THE STEELERS!!!!!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 2 2009, 09:35 AM~12880435
> *YUP...I HEARD YOU HAD A BADASS TIME....SO MUCH FUN NO ONE SEEN YOU ONLINE YESTERDAY...LOL....APPARENTLY THAT'S UNLIKE YOU!  HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG DAVE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :barf:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

i see the river dance skills


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 2 2009, 07:47 AM~12880758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 1 2009, 01:04 PM~12874984
> *WHATS POPPIN FORT WORTH?!!!!
> *


WHERE WERE U AT SATURDAY?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

LOOK AT ALLL THOSE ORBS!! hno: hno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn looks like I missed a big ol bash!! River dancing and all!! :0


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 2 2009, 08:47 AM~12880758
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea guey they only dance you knoe is how to get your ROLL ON ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 2 2009, 03:30 PM~12882821
> *Damn looks like I missed a big ol bash!! River dancing and all!!  :0
> *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 2 2009, 02:30 PM~12882821
> *Damn looks like I missed a big ol bash!! River dancing and all!!  :0
> *


yes as you can see!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 2 2009, 04:57 PM~12883802
> *yes as you can see!!
> *












door count about 300 peeps....DAM!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 2 2009, 05:18 PM~12884033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!!!!!! LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 2 2009, 02:00 PM~12883838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Fort worth looks like yall had a good time


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 2 2009, 05:18 PM~12884033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh ...... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 2 2009, 04:18 PM~12884033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 2 2009, 12:37 PM~12881965
> *WHERE WERE U AT SATURDAY?
> *


Home sleeping. Had to work the next day. didnt want to risk it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

doubleowned


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Where is a good spot to get some plaqs made?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 2 2009, 10:18 PM~12888339
> *Where is a good spot to get some plaqs made?
> *


hit up ur fellow ULC member Ernest from Boulevard Aces


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanx will do brotha


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 2 2009, 03:18 PM~12884033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all of yall want some of this or what ! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 2 2009, 10:53 PM~12888984
> *all of yall want some of this or what ! :biggrin:
> *


You get those pm's?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 2 2009, 10:01 PM~12889109
> *You get those pm's?
> *


yes sir bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Fort Worth!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 3 2009, 05:51 AM~12891300
> *Good Morning Fort Worth!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 3 2009, 06:51 AM~12891300
> *Good Morning Fort Worth!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sup ramon


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

such a nice day to be at work


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 3 2009, 12:05 PM~12892599
> *such a nice day to be at work
> *


  Yesterday Afternoon I Could Of Worked On My Ride But Went To Sleep :uh: Hope that Dont Happend Again... :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres The Pics From The United Lowrider Council Meeting 1-30-09


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

good pics alex


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 3 2009, 03:10 PM~12894122
> *good pics alex
> *


Thanks Germain... Hope To See You At The Next Meeting Bro...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

imma try a little harder next time


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 3 2009, 12:10 PM~12892658
> * Yesterday Afternoon I Could Of Worked On My Ride But Went To Sleep  :uh:  Hope that Dont Happend Again... :angry:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 3 2009, 04:29 PM~12894742
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

what's up with all this asian porn with the penetration being blurred? lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 3 2009, 04:42 PM~12894859
> *what's up with all this asian porn with the penetration being blurred? lol
> *


:nicoderm: Pic / Vid Or didnt Happend


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

adultwapsite.com for free mobile vids  . makes the day go by faster :biggrin: I love my fone


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Whats up Funky Town :wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

weres everyone at? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

hey wey did you get the pictures of the shop???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Feb 3 2009, 09:06 PM~12897350
> *hey wey did you get the pictures of the shop???
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco :wave: 

Were is everybody at ??????


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juan :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

First NEW WAVE cars for North Texas chapter.. Who thinks their ready and got what it take to wear the Brown & Gold..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 3 2009, 10:10 PM~12898199
> *Sup Loco  :wave:
> 
> Were is everybody at ??????
> *


Im Right Here... Worked On My Engine For A Little Bit... Seems Like Its Taking Forever To Finish But I Need To Just Do One Thing At A Time.. N Not Do 10 Things At Once I'll Never Finish This Way... Once I Finish This Ace Im Going On To My Next Project, My 61 Rag... Cant Wait But I Need To Stop Thinking Of That Hoe...  "ONE THING AT A TIME" :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, low65

Sup Homie?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wut up peeps! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

what's up Homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 4 2009, 08:35 AM~12902004
> *what's up Homies
> *


Just Chillin Wuts Going On Leonard? Getting Closer To the Dance...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Top of the morning peoples!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 4 2009, 06:51 AM~12902047
> *Top of the morning peoples!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:29 AM~12902188
> *:420:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 4 2009, 09:29 AM~12902188
> *:420:
> *


 uffin: :420: :yes:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 2 2009, 09:47 AM~12880758
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*HE'D FIT RIGHT IN @ THE AQUA LOUNGE....WOO~WOO, GO GEOGE, GO GEORGE, IT'S YOUR B~DAY...WAIT, W.T.H. IT WAS BIG DAVE'S B~DAY...LOL :biggrin: *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

READY FOR TECHNIQUE'S SWEETHEART'S DANCE</span>  [/b]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 4 2009, 10:46 AM~12902676
> *HE'D FIT RIGHT IN @ THE AQUA LOUNGE....WOO~WOO, GO GEOGE, GO GEORGE, IT'S YOUR B~DAY...WAIT, W.T.H. IT WAS BIG DAVE'S B~DAY...LOL :biggrin:
> *


There Was Square Dancing At Davids Party


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2009, 11:38 AM~12903057
> *There Was Square Dancing At Davids Party
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 4 2009, 11:55 AM~12903179
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


Dont Hate Cuz I Gotza White Girl :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 4 2009, 11:55 AM~12903179
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 4 2009, 10:50 AM~12902701
> *READY FOR TECHNIQUE'S SWEETHEART'S DANCE</span>  *
> [/b]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2009, 12:02 PM~12903231
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

i did see something like this going on at the party David post the pic!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 4 2009, 12:24 PM~12903422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 4 2009, 11:01 AM~12903228
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WHAT??? BIG GEORGE IN THE M~F'N CASA :biggrin: *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 4 2009, 12:24 PM~12903422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


don't remember you tell me ............


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: teal62impala, $Rollin Rich$ 82, 94 SS


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 4 2009, 12:18 PM~12903950
> *
> 
> 
> ...



naw u know which pic were someone was backin it up!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 4 2009, 01:52 PM~12904287
> *naw u know which pic were someone was backin it up!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fresh chrome


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 02:50 PM~12904759
> *fresh chrome
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2009, 03:31 PM~12905752
> *:dunno:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up Funkytown!!!! I know it aint chrome but I dropped off 2 spindles, dust covers, sway bar, and brackets at the powdercoater yesterday.....BABY STEPS..... BABY STEPS.....when i grow up then i'll get chrome :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Feb 4 2009, 09:30 PM~12909557
> *Whats up Funkytown!!!!  I know it aint chrome but I dropped off 2 spindles, dust covers, sway bar, and brackets at the powdercoater yesterday.....BABY STEPS..... BABY STEPS.....when i grow up then i'll get chrome :biggrin:
> *





http://www.blastro.com/player/losmagnifico...rate=_700&big=1

Speaking of growing up?

LOL


All Grown Up

5:27


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

View My Videothis is davids birthday chicken dance today at wing house ! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 4 2009, 10:37 PM~12911272
> *View My Videothis is davids birthday chicken dance today at wing house ! :biggrin:
> *


you guys need to check out this video ! :biggrin: it was funny to see David do his chicken dance! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 4 2009, 11:37 PM~12911272
> *View My Videothis is davids birthday chicken dance today at wing house ! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: the CHICKEN dance!!!!!!


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 4 2009, 10:37 PM~12911272
> *View My Videothis is davids birthday chicken dance today at wing house ! :biggrin:
> *


lol that was funny :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 5 2009, 12:37 AM~12911272
> *View My Videothis is davids birthday chicken dance today at wing house ! :biggrin:
> *








































































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Feb 4 2009, 10:30 PM~12909557
> *Whats up Funkytown!!!!  I know it aint chrome but I dropped off 2 spindles, dust covers, sway bar, and brackets at the powdercoater yesterday.....BABY STEPS..... BABY STEPS.....when i grow up then i'll get chrome :biggrin:
> *


Where The Pics At?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 4 2009, 10:37 PM~12911272
> *View My Videothis is davids birthday chicken dance today at wing house ! :biggrin:
> *



LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 4 2009, 10:37 PM~12911272
> *View My Videothis is davids birthday chicken dance today at wing house ! :biggrin:
> *


LOL!!!!!!!!11


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 5 2009, 12:48 AM~12911402
> *you guys need to check out this video !  :biggrin: it was funny to see David do his chicken dance! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

it was a lot of people last nite ...music waz good to


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh snap


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 5 2009, 09:31 AM~12913284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the heads up a day later


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 5 2009, 11:24 AM~12913653
> *oh snap
> *


To Bad You Missed It Juan....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

its all good. Next time


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT 

TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE AROUND THE BLOCK HOPE YOU HAVE YOUR TICKETS

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 5 2009, 01:04 PM~12914594
> *TTT
> 
> TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE AROUND THE BLOCK HOPE YOU HAVE YOUR TICKETS
> ...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Pic's from Lastnight...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2009, 08:23 AM~12912761
> *Where The Pics At?
> *


 I'll try and post the as soon as i get them back.....my uppers are already on the car :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Feb 5 2009, 04:47 PM~12916572
> *I'll try and  post the  as soon as i get them back.....my uppers are already on the car :biggrin:
> *


 :0 











<span style=\'color:red\'>NEXT "United Lowrider Council" Meeting Will Be Feb. 13 NEXT Week....</span>


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats A Big Ass Fly. 

Sup Germain??


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 5 2009, 08:31 AM~12913284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo Big Dave.... Heads or tails!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats some crazy $hit!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2009, 07:04 PM~12917945
> *Thats A Big Ass Fly.
> 
> Sup Germain??
> *


whats up alex just here at home bored as fuk i should be workin on my project but instead im takin pics of flys  giant


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 4 2009, 11:30 PM~12910325
> *http://www.blastro.com/player/losmagnifico...rate=_700&big=1
> 
> Speaking of growing up?
> ...


thats a bad ass video wish i could edit like that and shoot too


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 5 2009, 07:35 PM~12918180
> *Yo Big Dave.... Heads or tails!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  thats some crazy $hit!!!!!
> *











:biggrin: sold====sold


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 5 2009, 06:07 PM~12918500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 5 2009, 09:07 PM~12919112
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Sup wit it homie? :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

this is fuked up :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 5 2009, 09:40 PM~12919494
> *this is fuked up :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

My son acts like that all the time :biggrin: :biggrin: I'll take him to the next ULC meeting!! :biggrin: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 5 2009, 12:37 AM~12911272
> *View My Videothis is davids birthday chicken dance today at wing house ! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 5 2009, 10:29 PM~12920155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn Skim Came Up Again.... :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 5 2009, 07:43 PM~12918263
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Niiice pic :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2009, 11:38 PM~12921003
> *Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn Skim Came Up Again.... :0
> *


HIS HOMIE JOHN FOOL......... :twak:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 5 2009, 11:45 PM~12921112
> *HIS HOMIE JOHN FOOL......... :twak:
> *


 :0 Damn Skim Came UP....


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 5 2009, 09:50 PM~12921189
> *
> 
> 
> ...


we should be on a commercial ! :biggrin: KODACK MOMENT! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

wass up Homies ????


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 3 2009, 09:54 PM~12899726
> *Almost Time To Dance 2009</span>[/i]*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 6 2009, 09:01 AM~12923596
> *Almost Time To Dance 2009
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place. Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. If you have any questions please PM or Call me (817) 891-3658 Thanks…
Alex


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 6 2009, 09:20 AM~12923715
> *The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place.  Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. If you have any questions please PM or Call me    (817) 891-3658    Thanks…
> Alex
> 
> ...


WHAT IS THIS PLACE? ANOTHER RESTRAUNT? AND MY REAL QUESTION IS DO THEY SERVE ALCOHOLIC BEVERAGES?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wuts Going On Matt Oso & Bob.???


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place. Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. If you have any questions please PM or Call me (817) 891-3658 Thanks…
> Alex
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco :biggrin: nice day today im going to pull the hood off mine & do the body work on it


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big John :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 6 2009, 10:07 AM~12923983
> *Sup Oso  :wave:
> *


Sup homie? Im gonna hit you up here in a lil bit!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 6 2009, 10:07 AM~12923987
> *Wuts Going On Matt Oso & Bob.???
> *


Whats up homie? What you doing this weekend??


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 5 2009, 11:05 PM~12922782
> *we should be on a commercial ! :biggrin: KODACK MOMENT! :biggrin:
> *


LOOK INTO THE CAMERA GEORGE


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

WHO IS DOWN TO ROLL ON SATURDAY NITE? ROLL CALL


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Goodmorning Everyone...... :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 6 2009, 10:35 AM~12924141
> *Whats up homie? What you doing this weekend??
> *


might pick Up Another Car This Afternoon... Then On Saturday Im Going To Comedy Show In Arlington Then Clubin In N. Dallas.. Sunday Working On My Ride..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 6 2009, 10:53 AM~12924245
> *Goodmorning Everyone...... :wave:
> *


Sup homie?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 6 2009, 10:53 AM~12924248
> *might pick Up Another Car This Afternoon... Then On Saturday Im Going To Comedy Show In Arlington Then Clubin In N. Dallas.. Sunday Working On My Ride..
> *


You going to Hyenas? I used to go all the time... Sooooooo, what kind of ride you pickin up?? :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at u in 2009, so get out the way...
The Resurrection part lll uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 6 2009, 08:46 AM~12924198
> *WHO IS DOWN TO ROLL ON SATURDAY NITE? ROLL CALL
> *


lets roll tonight :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 6 2009, 10:58 AM~12924282
> *Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at u in 2009, so get out the way...
> The Resurrection part lll uffin:  :nicoderm:
> 
> ...


Sweet! :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

anybody down to go Bowling tonight


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 6 2009, 09:03 AM~12924311
> *anybody down to go Bowling tonight
> 
> 
> ...


where at homie i feel like bowling


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Brunswick Westcreek Lanes 
3025 Altamesa Blvd, Fort Worth, TX

Who's Down ?


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 6 2009, 09:06 AM~12924328
> *Brunswick Westcreek Lanes
> 3025 Altamesa Blvd, Fort Worth, TX
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 6 2009, 11:03 AM~12924311
> *anybody down to go Bowling tonight
> 
> 
> ...


That Would Be Pretty Cool Getting Everyone Together An Go Bowling


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 6 2009, 10:07 AM~12923987
> *Wuts Going On Matt Oso & Bob.???
> *


whats up alex? shit im still sore from last saturday


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 6 2009, 11:03 AM~12924311
> *anybody down to go Bowling tonight
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Feb 6 2009, 11:09 AM~12924348
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 6 2009, 11:06 AM~12924328
> *Brunswick Westcreek Lanes
> 3025 Altamesa Blvd, Fort Worth, TX
> 
> ...


Tonight?? Im down wut time!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 6 2009, 11:15 AM~12924399
> *That Would Be Pretty Cool Getting Everyone Together An Go Bowling
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 6 2009, 11:40 AM~12924618
> *Tonight?? Im down wut time!!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Feb 6 2009, 11:24 AM~12924477
> *whats up alex? shit im still sore from last saturday
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 6 2009, 11:46 AM~12924670
> *:ugh:
> *











OH SHIT :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 6 2009, 11:49 AM~12924694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 5 2009, 11:44 PM~12921090
> *:thumbsup: Niiice pic :thumbsup:
> *


gracias homie danny :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 3 2009, 09:54 PM~12899726
> *Almost Time To Dance 2009</span>[/i]*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

my bike os almost done. pics here in a bit


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 6 2009, 01:39 PM~12925817
> *my bike os almost done. pics here in a bit
> *


Post Them Up!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 6 2009, 08:58 AM~12924282
> *Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at u in 2009, so get out the way...
> The Resurrection part lll uffin:  :nicoderm:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Lexi's mom sent this to me today. This is the plaque I presented to her parents at the show. Its realy one of the few pictures I seen her smile in, in a long time. :biggrin: We will have a 2nd Annual "Praying for Lexi" Custom Car Show in October.  

Thanks for everyones prayers and support for Lexi!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 6 2009, 03:47 PM~12927254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 6 2009, 02:47 PM~12927254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Count me in Oso!!! IM THERE!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

is this the budlight color danny??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 6 2009, 12:43 PM~12925860
> *Post Them Up!!! :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 6 2009, 09:03 AM~12924311
> *anybody down to go Bowling tonight
> 
> 
> ...


sounds like fun....next time if you give me a little notice I would roll out.............. to school any and everybody  you guys are not ready for JOHNNY 2 FINGERS on the lanes


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 6 2009, 04:32 PM~12927658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah thats what I had in mind. Any news when homegirl gets out?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Down Town Debut


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

coming out good juan


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up Danny!!! Call me tomorrow when you get a chance.... I got the feria for the STUFF :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks Good Juan..... Nice Pic Germain.... 
Just Got Back From Oklahoma City Left Here About 5 Just Got Back Wit Alittle SomeThing. I'll Post Up Some Pics Tomorrow After I Get Some Work Done


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 6 2009, 08:56 PM~12930919
> *coming out good juan
> 
> 
> ...


damn the pics come out good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 7 2009, 03:41 AM~12932977
> *Looks Good Juan..... Nice Pic Germain....
> Just Got Back From Oklahoma City Left Here About 5 Just Got Back Wit Alittle SomeThing. I'll Post Up Some Pics Tomorrow After I Get Some Work Done
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 7 2009, 03:41 AM~12932977
> *Looks Good Juan..... Nice Pic Germain....
> Just Got Back From Oklahoma City Left Here About 5 Just Got Back Wit Alittle SomeThing. I'll Post Up Some Pics Tomorrow After I Get Some Work Done
> *


Sup Alex so what did you pic up in Oklahoma?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thankz guys  :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DB set high so I put the spring in the front











the result


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

looks good////////////////////
is anyone cruising tonight??????


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 7 2009, 07:36 PM~12936622
> *looks good////////////////////
> is anyone cruising tonight??????
> *


X2








View My Video


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

nice pic and video danny


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanx.... Hows it looking out there?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im at my house debatin on wether i should wash my car or not..its bad ass outside man


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Good pic Germain . saveing that one for an avatar. We are going for a burger at Sonic on the northside. I have a bad headache but I need to get out the house. I'm taking the wife and kids, c-ya there if u go.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 7 2009, 09:37 PM~12937374
> *Good pic Germain . saveing that one for an avatar. We are going for a burger at Sonic on the northside. I have a bad headache but I need to get out the house. I'm taking the wife and kids, c-ya there if u go.
> *


c u there :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Bad ass night i just got back from the shop stripprin a frame for a vert bike looks good homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

gotta get more chrome


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

READY FOR TECHNIQUES' SWEETHEART'S DANCE</span>  [/b]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 7 2009, 09:34 AM~12933399
> *Sup Alex so what did you pic up in Oklahoma?
> *


Here You Go Danyy.. Got This Cheap For Parts. Maybe In A Year Or So I'll Have My Vert Done. We Just Have To See. Cant Wait.. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 8 2009, 01:29 PM~12941454
> *Here You Go Danyy.. Got This Cheap For Parts.  Maybe In A Year Or So I'll Have My Vert Done. We Just Have To See.  Cant Wait.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



NIce!!

I got problems with the bags on the monte.....Compressors wont kick on and the front valves just make a clicking sound.......Guess I'll start at the relay and go from there :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 6 2009, 02:03 PM~12926837
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin: good parts car alexx :biggrin: it feels lovely outside


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 8 2009, 11:29 AM~12941454
> *Here You Go Danyy.. Got This Cheap For Parts.  Maybe In A Year Or So I'll Have My Vert Done. We Just Have To See.  Cant Wait.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 8 2009, 01:29 PM~12941454
> *Here You Go Danyy.. Got This Cheap For Parts.  Maybe In A Year Or So I'll Have My Vert Done. We Just Have To See.  Cant Wait.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Good donor car, looks solid.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like your going to be bizzy Loco


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Feb 8 2009, 05:54 PM~12942915-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 8 2009, 08:45 PM~12945092
> *
> Yeah Its A Good Parts Car... Today I Was Busy Puttin The Motor In
> 
> ...


DAMN IT MAN!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 8 2009, 09:01 PM~12944573
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol gotta love the tax refunds :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Yeah Its A Good Parts Car... Today I Was Busy Puttin The Motor In
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 8 2009, 08:45 PM~12945092
> *
> Yeah Its A Good Parts Car... Today I Was Busy Puttin The Motor In
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 8 2009, 09:45 PM~12945092
> *
> Yeah Its A Good Parts Car... Today I Was Busy Puttin The Motor In
> 
> ...


lookin real good alex :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Yeah Its A Good Parts Car... Today I Was Busy Puttin The Motor In


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Is The Paint Still Wet?? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 8 2009, 08:50 PM~12945168
> *lol gotta love the tax refunds :biggrin:
> *


haha Its not my tax return. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Feb 8 2009, 09:47 PM~12945121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brothers....  


TTT For Fort Worth...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 01:02 AM~12947588
> *haha Its not my tax return. :biggrin:
> *


*well get that cut-dog painted then ...........*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2009, 09:13 AM~12949058
> *Thanks Brothers....
> TTT For Fort Worth...
> *


how about what i ask you .......


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 9 2009, 09:14 AM~12949061
> *well get that cut-dog painted then ...........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 9 2009, 07:14 AM~12949061
> *well get that cut-dog painted then ...........
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 9 2009, 09:19 AM~12949085
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## benjamin6973 (Oct 28, 2008)

good moring funky town!!! its big ben again. just wanted to know were i could get some pre reg. forms for the show in the funk??

low4life bc


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benjamin6973_@Feb 9 2009, 09:33 AM~12949144
> *good moring funky town!!! its big ben again. just wanted to know were i could get some pre reg. forms for the show in the funk??
> 
> low4life bc
> *


PM Big George 
link
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=73320


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

***The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place. Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. 
Date/Time 2-13-09 / 8:00PM If you have any questions please PM or Call me (817) 891-3658 Thanks…
Alex


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

*WASSUP FOROS*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 9 2009, 10:00 AM~12949286
> *WASSUP FOROS
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 01:02 AM~12947588
> *haha Its not my tax return. :biggrin:
> *


lol my bad


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 9 2009, 08:14 AM~12949061
> *well get that cut-dog painted then ...........
> *


*When you gonna paint it? :0 *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Almost ready for the down town show


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 10:31 AM~12949434
> *Almost ready for the down town show
> 
> 
> ...


Turn On The Light :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2009, 11:25 AM~12949836
> *Turn On The Light :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting this Thursday, February 12th
@ The D BAR
meeting starts @ 8:30pm 
Thanks and see you there........*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 9 2009, 12:14 PM~12950257
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sup Oso?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2009, 12:15 PM~12950266
> *Sup Oso?
> *


SUP HOMIE. STRESSIN NOW!!!!! :0 JUST TEXTED YOU WEY, WUT YOU DOING?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 9 2009, 12:17 PM~12950285
> *SUP HOMIE. STRESSIN NOW!!!!!  :0 JUST TEXTED YOU WEY, WUT YOU DOING?
> *


PMed Back... Im Just Chillin Here At Work. Why U Wanna Stress For?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2009, 12:44 PM~12950542
> *PMed Back... Im Just Chillin Here At Work. Why U Wanna Stress For?
> *


Dont know if I will have my ride ready for the show on the 15th. Fukkin painter!!

  :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 9 2009, 12:46 PM~12950558
> *Dont know if I will have my ride ready for the show on the 15th. Fukkin painter!!
> 
> :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


my chits going to the shop on wednesday hoping to just have it legal by that weekend of the show so I can cruise a lil. :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 9 2009, 12:46 PM~12950558
> *Dont know if I will have my ride ready for the show on the 15th. Fukkin painter!!
> 
> :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :0   :twak:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 9 2009, 01:01 PM~12950728
> *my chits going to the shop on wednesday hoping to just have it legal by that weekend of the show so I can cruise a lil.  :angry:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0043557/


Good movie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 03:16 PM~12951919
> *http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0043557/
> Good movie
> *


 :guns: yeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaa


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.wcaac.com/dsm.htm

*Decatur Swap Meet 

February 20, 21, & 22, 2009 *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 9 2009, 05:11 PM~12952852
> *http://www.wcaac.com/dsm.htm
> 
> Decatur Swap Meet
> ...


----------



## benjamin6973 (Oct 28, 2008)

big george give me a call!! benny (817)501-1474


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 08:30 AM~12949426
> *When you gonna paint it? :0
> *


Get in line there buddy :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT for the Funk What up Peeps


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 9 2009, 05:15 PM~12953379
> *Get in line there buddy :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What up Juan bike looks good


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 06:48 PM~12954832
> *:0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 9 2009, 09:39 PM~12955410
> *:yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Feb 9 2009, 08:03 PM~12955045-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2009, 09:51 PM~12955536
> *:0
> *










[


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2009, 09:09 PM~12955771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Rise and shine, Sunshine!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 9 2009, 08:04 PM~12955719
> *pics? :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: I will start a build thread soon


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 10 2009, 07:52 AM~12960291
> *:nono:  :nono: I will start a build thread soon
> *


Gooooooooooooooood Morning....! N :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

READY FOR TECHNIQUES' SWEETHEART'S DANCE</span>  [/b]


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jan 29 2009, 09:13 AM~12847359
> *New Fliers......
> 
> 
> ...


All events going down this week. Bike Night Thursday, Friday Night Party & Sunday Meet & Greet. Come thru and hangout on any of these days all events are Hosted By SIMPLY STUNNIN.....


-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN c.c.
DALLAS TX


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0 George Lopez LIVE in Wichita Falls, TX on February 20th!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 10 2009, 09:03 AM~12961522
> *:0  George Lopez LIVE in Wichita Falls, TX on February 20th!!
> *


 :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*4TH ANNUAL DALLAS LOWRIDER! THREAD IN SHOWS AND EVENTS....*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=458520


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Afternoon Peeps :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sup Foros!?!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 10 2009, 03:25 PM~12963290
> *Sup Foros!?!
> *


Get Ready For The Storms Peeps... Put Your Rides in Side


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i wish


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:coo: sup foros


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 10 2009, 10:03 AM~12961522
> *:0  George Lopez LIVE in Wichita Falls, TX on February 20th!!
> *


I can not wait until Gabriel I.and your going dave we missed the last show
:biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

Get ur tax refund done by me good deals hit me up


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*I HOPE EVERYONE GOT THERE TICKET CUZ THERE IS ONLY 24 LEFT AND WE ARE OUT.. IF YOU NEED TO GET IN THE DANCE PM ME AND I WILL NEED YOUR FIRST AND LAST NAME TO PLACE YOU ON THE LIST... :0 *



:biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

*
I hook up the Homies at Dallas LowRider with some of my Work..








Hope you Guys like it....

O Yea The 1st One is a Free Be.........
*​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

good morning peeps! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 11 2009, 08:57 AM~12971150
> *good morning peeps! :biggrin:
> *


SUp Big George? Good Morning Foros!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 11 2009, 08:57 AM~12971150
> *good morning peeps! :biggrin:
> *


Whats Up George? You Doing Alright Oso?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 09:01 AM~12971165
> *Whats Up George? You Doing Alright Oso?
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: Yessir! How are you this morning homie?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 09:04 AM~12971173
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  Yessir! How are you this morning homie?
> *


Just Chillin Thinking About How Im Going To Take Over The World..LOl J/k 
You Going To The Dance This Saturday?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 09:31 AM~12971290
> *Just Chillin Thinking About How Im Going To Take Over The World..LOl J/k
> You Going To The Dance This Saturday?
> *



YESSIR, IM GONNA BE OUT THERE DOING THE STANKY LEG, THE WOOP DEE WOOP, AND SEE HOW THEY LIKE MY DOUGIE!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 09:36 AM~12971309
> *YESSIR, IM GONNA BE OUT THERE DOING THE STANKY LEG, THE WOOP DEE WOOP, AND SEE HOW THEY LIKE MY DOUGIE!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: 



Anyone Have An Extra Set of These??? Let Me Know Thanks


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 08:36 AM~12971309
> *YESSIR, IM GONNA BE OUT THERE DOING THE STANKY LEG, THE WOOP DEE WOOP, AND SEE HOW THEY LIKE MY DOUGIE!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



*LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: DAMN, I'M GONNA MAKE SURE I DON'T FORGET MY CAMERA :thumbsup:*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 09:52 AM~12971385
> *LMAO :roflmao:  :roflmao: DAMN, I'M GONNA MAKE SURE I DON'T FORGET MY CAMERA :thumbsup:
> *


Careful Oso..... :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 10 2009, 11:50 PM~12969379
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*   I WONDER WHO'S GOIN' TO BE DOIN' THIS :biggrin: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 09:54 AM~12971397
> *    I WONDER WHO'S GOIN' TO BE DOIN' THIS :biggrin:
> *


I Think Big George Said He Was... :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*GOOD MORNIN' LOCO*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 09:55 AM~12971403
> *I Think Big George Said He Was... :0
> *


Or Maybe Not!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 09:53 AM~12971393
> *Careful Oso.....  :biggrin:
> *


"Gangsters don't dance we boogie" - Ice Cube :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*I MEAN LOCO61 :biggrin: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 09:55 AM~12971406
> *GOOD MORNIN' LOCO
> *


Good Morning Veronica.. Hows Your Busy Day Going ?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 09:56 AM~12971410
> *Or Maybe Not!
> 
> 
> ...


Yall know that song they play at the Ranger game, that Cotton eye Joe song... Looks like he's dancing to that. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 09:56 AM~12971412
> *I MEAN LOCO61 :biggrin:
> *


LOL... Loco, Loco 61 Same Thing ..


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 08:55 AM~12971403
> *I Think Big George Said He Was... :0
> *



* :rofl: :rofl: MORE PICS...CAN'T WAIT....OSO & BIG GEORGE BREAKIN' IT DOWN ON THE DANCE FLOOR :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 09:58 AM~12971422
> *Yall know that song they play at the Ranger game, that Cotton ete Joe song... Looks like he's dancing to that. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! He Said He'll Be BrakeDancing On Saturday... :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*GOOD MORNING MY HANDSOME MAN VENOM XOXO :biggrin: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 09:56 AM~12971411
> *"Gangsters don't dance we boogie" - Ice Cube  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i Thought You Were Going To Lean Like A Cholo...LOL


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 07:36 AM~12971309
> *YESSIR, IM GONNA BE OUT THERE DOING THE STANKY LEG, THE WOOP DEE WOOP, AND SEE HOW THEY LIKE MY DOUGIE!!!!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


well atleast i wont be the only one dancing! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 10:00 AM~12971440
> *i Thought You Were Going To Lean Like A Cholo...LOL
> *


No we call it the Sandwhich!!! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 07:59 AM~12971432
> *GOOD MORNING MY HANDSOME MAN VENOM XOXO  :biggrin:
> *



MORNING AMOR, WASSUP HOMIES


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 10:02 AM~12971450
> *No we call it the Sandwhich!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I Thought It Was The Train...LOL


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 08:58 AM~12971422
> *Yall know that song they play at the Ranger game, that Cotton eye Joe song... Looks like he's dancing to that. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



*HELL YEA IT DOES :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 11 2009, 10:02 AM~12971452
> *MORNING AMOR, WASSUP HOMIES
> *


Whats Poppin Sal?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 07:54 AM~12971397
> *    I WONDER WHO'S GOIN' TO BE DOIN' THIS :biggrin:
> *


girl im going to break dance all over you !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 10:03 AM~12971454
> *I Thought It Was The Train...LOL
> *


We've been known to do that one too.  :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 09:03 AM~12971454
> *I Thought It Was The Train...LOL</span>
> *




<span style=\'color:magenta\'>*EEEWWWW! NO I DO BELIEVE IT'S CALLED SANDWICH, COCHINO! :uh: *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 10:05 AM~12971469
> *EEEWWWW!  NO I DO BELIEVE IT'S CALLED SANDWICH, COCHINO! :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 10:05 AM~12971469
> *EEEWWWW!  NO I DO BELIEVE IT'S CALLED SANDWICH, COCHINO! :uh:
> *


LMAO!!! Chill Out Oso I Dont know What Your Doing! :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 11 2009, 09:04 AM~12971461
> *girl im going to break dance all over you !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*I DON'T BREAKDANCE HOMIE :no: ....I LEAN LIKE A CHOLA.... :0 :cheesy: A LA CHINGADA *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 11 2009, 10:04 AM~12971461
> *girl im going to break dance all over you !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 10:06 AM~12971475
> *I DON'T BREAKDANCE HOMIE :no: ....I LEAN LIKE A CHOLA.... :0  :cheesy: A LA CHINGADA
> *












BUT WITH AN <span style=\'color:red\'>A AT THE END!</span>


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 08:06 AM~12971475
> *I DON'T BREAKDANCE HOMIE :no: ....I LEAN LIKE A CHOLA.... :0  :cheesy: A LA CHINGADA
> *


yea but how do you have to drink to start leaning! :biggrin: :barf: :barf:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 09:04 AM~12971468
> *We've been known to do that one too.    :biggrin:
> *


*OTRO COCHINO :uh: :biggrin: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 11 2009, 09:08 AM~12971488
> *yea but how do you have to drink to start leaning! :biggrin:  :barf:  :barf:
> *



*DRINK  & YOU KNOW THIS MAAAAYNE :biggrin: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 10:09 AM~12971489
> *OTRO COCHINO :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

this will be me


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*ONLY LIGHTWEIGHTS :barf: *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 11 2009, 10:12 AM~12971502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 10:12 AM~12971503
> *ONLY LIGHTWEIGHTS :barf:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: Im no lightweight and I still blew chunks last friday!!! :barf: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 11 2009, 09:12 AM~12971502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 11 2009, 08:12 AM~12971502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i can already see you tearing up the dance floor ! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 09:15 AM~12971516
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: Im no lightweight and I still blew chunks last friday!!! :barf:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


*T.M.I BORACHO, BUT GET READY CUZ IT MAY HAPPEN AGAIN THIS SATURDAY NIGHT 
:rofl: :rofl: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 09:08 AM~12971483
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 11 2009, 10:12 AM~12971502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn You And Veronica Are Ganna Get Down.... :0


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 08:19 AM~12971538
> *Damn You And Veronica Are Ganna Get Down.... :0
> *



WE BEEN PRACTICING SINCE LAST WEEK. :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 11 2009, 09:21 AM~12971547
> *WE BEEN PRACTICING SINCE LAST WEEK.  :biggrin:
> *



*WOO~WOO....WHAT U KNOW 'BOUT THAT....LOL :rofl: *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 10:17 AM~12971531
> *T.M.I BORACHO, BUT GET READY CUZ IT MAY HAPPEN AGAIN THIS SATURDAY NIGHT
> :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Thats a once a year chunk! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 11 2009, 10:21 AM~12971547
> *WE BEEN PRACTICING SINCE LAST WEEK.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Goodmorning Homies.... :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 10:15 AM~12971516
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono: Im no lightweight and I still blew chunks last friday!!! :barf:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 11 2009, 10:25 AM~12971566
> *Goodmorning Homies.... :wave:
> *


Damn Lucio You Never Sleepy Ur On 24/7 :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 09:23 AM~12971561
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Thats a once a year chunk!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


* :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WE'RE GONNA PUT YOU TO THE TEST SATURDAY....HOW MANY PATRON SHOTS YOU THINK WILL DO THE JOB VENOM?????? :biggrin: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 11 2009, 09:25 AM~12971566
> *Goodmorning Homies.... :wave:
> *


*GOOD MORNING SIR :wave:*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 10:27 AM~12971580
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WE'RE GONNA PUT YOU TO THE TEST SATURDAY....HOW MANY PATRON SHOTS YOU THINK WILL DO THE JOB VENOM?????? :biggrin:
> *


Shots How About Just 1 Beer... :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 10:27 AM~12971580
> * :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: WE'RE GONNA PUT YOU TO THE TEST SATURDAY....HOW MANY PATRON SHOTS YOU THINK WILL DO THE JOB VENOM?????? :biggrin:
> *


Bring them on!!! 

:biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*I HOPE EVERYONE GOT THERE TICKET CUZ THERE IS ONLY 24 LEFT AND WE ARE OUT.. IF YOU NEED TO GET IN THE DANCE PM ME AND I WILL NEED YOUR FIRST AND LAST NAME TO PLACE YOU ON THE LIST... :0 *



:biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 09:27 AM~12971577
> *Damn Lucio You Never Sleepy Ur On 24/7    :cheesy:
> *


*HELL, L.I.L SHOULD MAKE THIS A BUSINESS & START HIRING EVERYONE'S ALWAYS ON THIS MUTHA~F'R.... :biggrin: *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 10:28 AM~12971584
> *Shots How About Just 1 Beer... :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :thumbsdown: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 09:28 AM~12971584
> *Shots How About Just 1 Beer...</span> :uh:
> *




<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'>*THAT'S IT...HELL YEA, THAT MEANS MORE CHILLED PATRON FOR ME! :biggrin: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 09:29 AM~12971589
> *Bring them on!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 10:28 AM~12971584
> *Shots How About Just 1 Beer... :uh:
> *


 :rant: :rant: :rant: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Feb 11 2009, 09:30 AM~12971598
> *WHAT'S UP TOP....
> 
> VENOM & SWEET*LIL*V WILL BE IN THE CASA!!!!!!!  *


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 09:27 AM~12971577
> *Damn Lucio You Never Sleepy Ur On 24/7    :cheesy:
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 11 2009, 09:34 AM~12971640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*  VENOM*


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: *SWEET*LIL*V, DFWEntertainment, SHOELACES, VENOM65, Loco 61*


 

*ULC IN THIS MUTHA~F'R*

:biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: * SHOELACES*

*  IT'S THE MEMBERSHIP GUY*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V+Feb 11 2009, 10:30 AM~12971600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V+Feb 11 2009, 10:37 AM~12971659-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 09:40 AM~12971678
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members:  SHOELACES
> 
> ...


who VENOM


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 11 2009, 09:44 AM~12971716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*THE GUY IN THE MIDDLE IS EITHER GOIN' TO BE BIG GEORGE OR OSO :biggrin: IF, I HAD TO GUESS FROM LOOKIN' @ SEVERAL PICS IT WOULD BE OSO* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 10:47 AM~12971734
> *THE GUY IN THE MIDDLE IS EITHER GOIN' TO BE BIG GEORGE OR OSO :biggrin: IF, I HAD TO GUESS FROM LOOKIN' @ SEVERAL PICS IT WOULD BE OSO :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Whats Up SHOELACES?


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 11 2009, 09:46 AM~12971730
> *who VENOM
> *


*NOPE...HE'S TRYIN' TO GET HIS MEMBERSHIP FROM YOU OR "YOUR TIA"  I FORGET :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 09:49 AM~12971752
> *NOPE...HE'S TRYIN' TO GET HIS MEMBERSHIP FROM YOU OR "YOUR TIA"   I FORGET :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 09:48 AM~12971747
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Whats Up SHOELACES?
> *


 just chillin bro


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 10:47 AM~12971734
> *THE GUY IN THE MIDDLE IS EITHER GOIN' TO BE BIG GEORGE OR OSO :biggrin: IF, I HAD TO GUESS FROM LOOKIN' @ SEVERAL PICS IT WOULD BE OSO :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WOOOOOOOW!!!!! WE CAN START AT THE MEETING FRIDAY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 10:51 AM~12971770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 09:51 AM~12971770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN THAT LI'L BITCH IS FAST..... :biggrin: *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 11 2009, 10:44 AM~12971716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEA RIGHT, I'D LIKE TO SEE 2 SKINNY FOOLS LIKE THAT HOLD MY AZZ UP!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 09:54 AM~12971812
> *YEA RIGHT, I'D LIKE TO SEE 2 SKINNY FOOLS LIKE THAT HOLD MY AZZ UP!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Feb 11 2009, 10:53 AM~12971797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh Yeaaaaaaaah! :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 10:14 AM~12971970
> *Dont Hate  :biggrin:
> Ooooh Yeaaaaaaaah! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Slow Moo


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 10:15 AM~12971981
> *Slow Moo
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 11:15 AM~12971981
> *Slow Moo
> 
> 
> ...


WoW Already, I know where Im going to lunch now! :biggrin: Down off NW HYW


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 11:20 AM~12972023
> *WoW Already, I know where Im going to lunch now!  :biggrin: Down off NW HYW
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Im Bored :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 11:25 AM~12972078
> *Im Bored    :uh:
> *


hahahaha LETS GO TO BABY DOLLS 4 LUNCH?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 11:26 AM~12972083
> *hahahaha LETS GO TO BABY DOLLS 4 LUNCH?
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Dont forget about tomorrow Pre-Sale Tickets Go On Sale ! ! 
Tomorrow !!! ....... LatinFest 2009... 
Only $10.....







​


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 10:20 AM~12972023
> *WoW Already, I know where Im going to lunch now!  :biggrin: Down off NW HYW
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 11:33 AM~12972162
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 10:22 AM~12972041
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...



*WELL I HOPE FOR YOU & OSO'S SAKE THIS GUY IS ISN'T THERE @ BABYDOLLS WHEN YOU SHOW UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 10:22 AM~12972041
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


*THIS ***** LOOKS F'N GOOFY AS HELL...... :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 11:35 AM~12972183
> *WELL I HOPE FOR YOU & OSO'S SAKE THIS GUY IS ISN'T THERE @ BABYDOLLS WHEN YOU SHOW UP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 10:38 AM~12972234
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

lucio is it 2 different tickets to the show and latin fest?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP LACES, HEY LUCIO U GET MY EMAIL HOMIE


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 11 2009, 09:41 AM~12972259
> *lucio is it 2 different tickets to the show and latin fest?
> *



I THOUGHT U WERE GONNA BE AT THE CABIN WITH UR TIA WEY. U DONT NEED A TICKET CUZ U GOT A MEMBERSHIP :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 11 2009, 11:30 AM~12972130
> *Dont forget about tomorrow Pre-Sale Tickets Go On Sale ! !
> Tomorrow !!! ....... LatinFest 2009...
> Only $10.....
> ...


Can you please fix the Fort Worth down in the middle of the page!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 81.7.TX., theoso8, SHOELACES, VENOM65, droptopt-bird, Artistics.TX, Loco 61, DFWEntertainment
Daymn Get to work u MOFOs!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 11 2009, 10:44 AM~12972298
> *I THOUGHT U WERE GONNA BE AT THE CABIN WITH UR TIA WEY. U DONT NEED A TICKET CUZ U GOT A MEMBERSHIP  :biggrin:
> *


my VIP membership!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 11 2009, 11:48 AM~12972336
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 81.7.TX., theoso8, SHOELACES, VENOM65, droptopt-bird, Artistics.TX, Loco 61, DFWEntertainment
> Daymn Get to work u MOFOs!!  :biggrin:
> *


I AM AT WORK!!! I JUST DON'T DO SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

lucio how much are the VIP passes for backstage? i need to kick it with venom65 cousin kid frost!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ryan whats up!!


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 11 2009, 10:43 AM~12972286
> *WASSUP LACES, HEY LUCIO U GET MY EMAIL HOMIE
> *


YEA I GOT IT BRO


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 11 2009, 09:50 AM~12972354
> *lucio how much are the VIP passes for backstage? i need to kick it with venom65 cousin kid frost!
> *



JUST LET ME KNOW I WILL CALL HIM AND TELL HIM TO LET U IN. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 11 2009, 09:52 AM~12972371
> *YEA I GOT IT BRO
> *



KOO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 11:50 AM~12972351
> *I AM AT WORK!!! I JUST DON'T DO SHIT! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha he said venoms cousin kid frost. Iahahahaha.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 11 2009, 10:54 AM~12972393
> *JUST LET ME KNOW I WILL CALL HIM AND TELL HIM TO LET U IN.  :biggrin:
> *


yea i need to talk to him about the RAZA he just trying to bring all the Raza 2gether and unite he has a big heart!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 11 2009, 11:58 AM~12972431
> *yea i need to talk to him about the RAZA he just trying to bring all the Raza 2gether and unite  he has a big heart!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Sorry about that


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES+Feb 11 2009, 11:58 AM~12972431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 11 2009, 10:50 AM~12972354
> *lucio how much are the VIP passes for backstage? i need to kick it with venom65 cousin kid frost!
> *


lucio


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Not sure yet bro


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

But Check it out bro he going to be in Dallas on Sat Night for the Pre-Party...


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> Cuz we all messican!! :biggrin:
> quote]
> 
> 
> yeah that too


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

PAGE 400  :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 11 2009, 10:58 AM~12972431
> *yea i need to talk to him about the RAZA he just trying to bring all the Raza 2gether and unite  he has a big heart!!!!
> *


*LMAO....THAT'S F'N FUNNY AS HELL*

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 12:09 PM~12972538
> *:420:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 11 2009, 10:50 AM~12972351
> *I AM AT WORK!!! I JUST DON'T DO SHIT! :biggrin:
> *


*ME EITHER...MY AGENTS DO :0 *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 11 2009, 11:25 AM~12972677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*W.T.H..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 11 2009, 12:25 PM~12972677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 12:24 PM~12972669
> *ME EITHER...MY AGENTS DO :0
> *


  ay tu... :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Whos Down tonight


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 11 2009, 12:47 PM~12972909
> *Whos Down tonight
> 
> 
> ...


There You Go Juan His Telling You Just In Time And Not The Next Day... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh snap


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 11:42 AM~12972863
> *  ay tu...  :biggrin:
> *


*WORKIN' HARD BUT HARDLY WORKIN'....MAKIN' THAT $$$$

"DIVA IS A FEMALE VERSION OF A HUSTLA....."

:biggrin: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Feb 11 2009, 12:57 PM~12972994
> *WORKIN' HARD BUT HARDLY WORKIN'....MAKIN' THAT $$$$
> 
> "DIVA IS A FEMALE VERSION OF A HUSTLA....."
> ...


Dats The Way To Do It..


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*HEY WHERE DID MY ENERGIZER GO??? "VENOM" WHERE ARE YOU I JUST SEEN YOU IN HERE :biggrin: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 11:57 AM~12972997
> *Dats The Way To Do It..
> *



*YUP! YUP! YOU ALREADY KNOW....  *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 11 2009, 12:47 PM~12972909
> *Whos Down tonight
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 11 2009, 01:43 PM~12973337
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Party !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

z2ESjkv5AxI&feature


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*R We Ready For This Valentines Dance !!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 08:15 AM~12971981
> *Slow Moo
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*I HOPE EVERYONE GOT THERE TICKET CUZ THERE IS ONLY 24 LEFT AND WE ARE OUT.. IF YOU NEED TO GET IN THE DANCE PM ME AND I WILL NEED YOUR FIRST AND LAST NAME TO PLACE YOU ON THE LIST... :0 *



:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Feb 11 2009, 04:06 PM~12974296
> *R We Ready For This Valentines Dance !!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 11 2009, 05:08 PM~12974753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 11 2009, 10:02 AM~12972458
> *Sorry about that
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad you could not get my cousion Big Tex on there but at least you got my cousion Chris Cash!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 11 2009, 09:47 AM~12972327
> *Can you please fix the Fort Worth down in the middle of the page!!
> *


I do that sometimes.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Have An Extra Set of These, The Black Rubber Part Under the door Sill For 61-64 Impala??? Let Me Know Thanks


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 11 2009, 10:25 AM~12972677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


say david were did you get this pic of sal and vero! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2009, 09:37 PM~12978871
> *Anyone Have An Extra Set of These, The Black Rubber Part Under the door Sill For 61-64 Impala??? Let Me Know Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


say bro i think my uncle does ! i will ask him tomorrow!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 11 2009, 11:48 PM~12978992
> *say bro i think my uncle does ! i will ask him tomorrow!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats Up People? Wheres Big George At?


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 12 2009, 12:46 AM~12980810
> *Whats Up People? Wheres Big George At?
> *


he went to sleep i was at his house earlier


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Feb 12 2009, 03:23 AM~12980999
> *he went to sleep i was at his house earlier
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 12 2009, 03:41 AM~12981057
> *
> *


 :420:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 11 2009, 11:45 PM~12978967
> *say david were did you get this pic of sal and vero! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

jwnwWzi1HB8&feature


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

---------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------
***The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place. Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. 
Date/Time 2-13-09 / 8:00PM If you have any questions please PM or Call me (817) 891-3658 Thanks…
Alex


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

:420: good morning fort worth :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Feb 12 2009, 09:45 AM~12981704
> *:420: good morning fort worth  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I Know How You Feel.. I Worked Til 3 This Morning Got Up At 6 :420:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 12 2009, 09:52 AM~12981748
> *I Know How You Feel.. I Worked Til 3 This Morning Got Up At 6  :420:
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Feb 12 2009, 09:45 AM~12981704
> *:420: good morning fort worth  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :420:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

What it do


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 12 2009, 10:52 AM~12982141
> *What it do
> *


Sup Oscar ... You Going To The Meeting Tomorrow Night?


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 12 2009, 07:52 AM~12981748
> *I Know How You Feel.. I Worked Til 3 This Morning Got Up At 6  :420:
> *


damn homie no rest at all


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 11 2009, 10:02 PM~12978414
> *Too bad you could not get my cousion Big Tex on there but at least you got my cousion Chris Cash!
> *


Tell him to call me


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Feb 12 2009, 11:19 AM~12982329
> *damn homie no rest at all
> *


I have To Do What I Have to Do...  :420:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 12 2009, 09:21 AM~12982350
> *I have To Do What I Have to Do...   :420:
> *


got to make that some how


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Feb 12 2009, 09:22 AM~12982360
> *got to make that money some how
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Feb 12 2009, 11:22 AM~12982360
> *got to make that some how
> *


Thats Real Talk


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, chevy67impala, Sup Stars


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Dont forget about today Pre-Sale Tickets Go On Sale Today ! ! !

NEW LOCATING IN FT WORTH FOR PRE-SALE TICKETS ! ! ! 

TO THE MAX FOOTWEAR
2600 EPHRIHAM AVE. OR 2516 N.
E 28TH ST &35

LatinFest 2009... 
Only $10.....









​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 12 2009, 11:29 AM~12982420
> *Dont forget about today Pre-Sale Tickets Go On Sale Today ! ! !
> 
> NEW LOCATING IN FT WORTH FOR PRE-SALE TICKETS ! ! !
> ...


Waaa I Dont Even Hav My Tickets I Already Pre Reg. Like Two Weeks Ago :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 12 2009, 09:47 AM~12982604
> *Waaa I Dont Even Hav My Tickets I Already Pre Reg. Like Two Weeks Ago  :scrutinize:
> *


say loco 61 you get 4 bands and i need your form you got it still! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i need to pre reg


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

IM Selling tickets also for the car show!!!! im on 2916 Azle Avenue at a car lot in Northside. MACIAS AUTO SALES AND REPAIRS!!! ASK FOR HECTOR MACIAS!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 12 2009, 12:20 PM~12982961
> *say loco 61 you get 4 bands and i need your form you got it still! :biggrin:
> *


Somewhere At The House :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 12 2009, 10:29 AM~12982420
> *Dont forget about today Pre-Sale Tickets Go On Sale Today ! ! !
> 
> NEW LOCATING IN FT WORTH FOR PRE-SALE TICKETS ! ! !
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 12 2009, 01:28 PM~12983572
> *Somewhere At The House   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 12 2009, 10:52 AM~12982141
> *What it do
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, teal62impala
:wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

$Rollin Rich$ 82
:wave:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Wass Up Homies !!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 12 2009, 09:19 AM~12982333
> *Tell him to call me
> *


:biggrin: do you check yo pm's foo!!!J/k


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

whats going on fort worth :wave: :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 12 2009, 10:12 PM~12987852
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin: sup brothas!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 12 2009, 10:26 PM~12988040
> *:biggrin: sup brothas!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420: :420: :420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 12 2009, 10:26 PM~12988040
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweeeeeeeeet!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

HAPPY FRIDAY LOOK Y'ALL TONIGTH :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 13 2009, 06:35 AM~12991435
> *HAPPY FRIDAY LOOK Y'ALL TONIGTH :wave:
> *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

good video!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

---------------------------------------------------







----------------------------------------------
***The next ULC (United Lowrider Council) meeting will be at <a href=\'http://local.yahoo.com/info-18863312-anthony-s-place-catering-fort-worth\' target=\'_blank\'>Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth, TX 76106</a> Lets see how packed we can get this place. Everyone and anyone is invited to this meeting. 
Date/Time 2-13-09 Tonight/ 8:00PM If you have any questions please PM or Call me (817) 891-3658 Thanks…
Alex


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

-Nice video!!


----------



## benjamin6973 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 12 2009, 08:34 PM~12988123
> *:thumbsup:
> *


very Nice Funk!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 12 2009, 10:26 PM~12988040
> *:biggrin: sup brothas!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Cool Vid!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks homies glad yall liked it


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fortworthmex, chevy67impala
:wave:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 13 2009, 10:48 AM~12993190
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fortworthmex, chevy67impala
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Its a awesome friday. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 13 2009, 01:36 PM~12993704
> *Sup Loco   :wave:
> *


Whats Going On Matt? You Going To The Meeting Tonight?

Yes its Friday alright N let Me Guess Your Friday Was Yesterday... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2009, 01:52 PM~12994304
> *Whats Going On Matt? You Going To The Meeting Tonight?
> 
> Yes it Friday alright N let Me Guess Your Friday Was Yesterday... :biggrin:
> *


Why yes sir. went and got me a new comp. bout to go drop the cutty off to get... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 13 2009, 02:54 PM~12994323
> *Why yes sir. went and got me a new comp. bout to go drop the cutty off to get... :biggrin:
> *


Finish It off :uh: :dunno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 13 2009, 02:54 PM~12994323
> *Why yes sir. went and got me a new comp. bout to go drop the cutty off to get 24" rims on it!! :biggrin:
> *


Here fixed!! :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 13 2009, 03:22 PM~12994575
> *Here fixed!!  :0
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 13 2009, 03:22 PM~12994575
> *Here fixed!!  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 13 2009, 02:22 PM~12994575
> *Here fixed!!  :0
> *


Fuck that.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 13 2009, 11:54 AM~12994323
> *Why yes sir. went and got me a new comp. bout to go drop the cutty off to get... :biggrin:
> *


get some new springs in the seats cause he wore them out :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 13 2009, 10:34 AM~12993693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Just to let yall know i will have pre sale tickets for the show so let me know while im there ! Thank you ! LUCIO !!!!! 

PRE-SALE TICKETS ARE LIMITED SO PLEASE GET YOUR TICKETS NOW ! ! ! 


STRAIGHT EDGE 
3720 HEMPHILL ST.
FT WORTH TX 76110
(817)829-7994


AM& CUSTOMS
3409 S.GROVE
FT WORTH TX
(817)532-8013

THE BARBER SHOP
1264 MAGNOLIA ST
(817)336-7333

MACIAS AUTO SALES
2916 AZLE AVE.
(817)740-0033

ARTS TIRE MARKET 
2800 E BELKNAP ST
(817)834-1842

TO THE MAX FOOTWEAR
2600 EPHRIHAM AVE. OR 2516 N.
E 28TH ST &35
(817)625-2110
********************************************************************
DALLAS PICK UP YOUR PRE-SALE TICKETS @

RHYTHM TRAX
416 S. HAMPTON @ 12TH ST.
DALLAS TX 75208
214 943-1355

NOTORIOUS CARTEL RECORDS
3035 N BUCKNER BLVD
(IN GASTON BAZAAR)
DALLAS TX 75228
214-677-7668









​


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*LOOKING FOR A CUTLASS EURO FRONT END! CASH IN HAND!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 13 2009, 05:19 PM~12995574
> *LOOKING FOR A CUTLASS EURO FRONT END! CASH IN HAND!
> *


To Late! YOu Had your Chance... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2009, 04:20 PM~12995580
> *To Late! YOu Had your Chance... :biggrin:
> *


I know man. Guess I should keep cash in my pocket at all times.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1031648029.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 13 2009, 05:42 PM~12995784
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/cto/1031648029.html
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2009, 02:51 PM~12995868
> *:0
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 13 2009, 07:18 PM~12996619
> *hmmm
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn it man.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...dID=29134187Hey check this song out ....... click on the song "El Lowrider"


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Mike?? Good Morning Everyone :420: 

Anyone That Doesnt Have A Ticket For The Techniques Valentines Dance And Wants To Go.. PM TechniquesOG</span>


<span style=\'color:red\'>LINK
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=27684


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 14 2009, 12:14 PM~13001604
> *Whats up Rollerz and Solos </span>:wave: !!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What up Mike.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 14 2009, 05:40 PM~13003607
> *What up Mike.
> *



What up Juan :wave: Jus got back from taking the family to Olive Garden for dinner.... How you been homie??? Chad said your bike is comin along really nice bro.


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Feb 12 2009, 01:18 PM~12983491
> *IM Selling tickets also for the car show!!!! im on 2916 Azle Avenue at a car lot in Northside. MACIAS AUTO SALES AND REPAIRS!!! ASK FOR HECTOR MACIAS!!!!!
> *


shit homie you right down the street from me ima have to go hit you up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Feb 14 2009, 06:52 PM~13004325
> *What up Juan :wave:  Jus got back from taking the family to Olive Garden for dinner.... How you been homie??? Chad said your bike is comin along really nice bro.
> *


yes sir it is real clean. look back a few pages in this thread. you will see the pics. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What up funky Town i just got all the stuff today to put my front end back togeather :biggrin: looks like i can hit the street in a couple of weeks now just need to get my batteryies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Feb 14 2009, 02:19 PM~13002273
> *Que pasa Alex!!! Workin all week bro. I left last sunday and finally made it home at 9pm yesterday. 3,296 miles driven. I got my parts in from the powder coater too. I gona try and post some pics up later tonight. How you been?
> <span style=\'colorrange\'>Damn!!! Dats Along Drive.. :0 Im Chillin Just Woke Up .It Was A Real Good Techniques Valentines Dance Last Night.. Happy To See Lots Of Fort Worth Reppin Hope To See You All There Next Year Again... *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

It Was Good To Meet You At The ULC Meeting Last Friday, Next Weekend Lets All Cruise N Kick It At Sonic If The Weather Permits.


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 15 2009, 10:13 AM~13008059
> *Happy To See Lots Of Fort Worth Reppin </span>*</span>Hope To See You All There Next Year Again...</span></span>
> [/b]




<span style=\'color:red\'>*YUP...THAT'S JUST WHAT WE DO & WE DO IT WELL  ! 

TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 15 2009, 11:13 AM~13008059
> *Damn!!! Dats Along Drive..  :0    Im Chillin Just Woke Up .It Was A  Real Good Techniques Valentines Dance Last Night.. Happy To See Lots Of Fort Worth Reppin Hope To See You All There Next Year Again...
> *



Sho Nuff was!! I wanted to got to the dance but since I was gone all week I couldnt leave my kids behind and go back to work on sunday again so me and the fam just kicked at da casa.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 15 2009, 11:13 AM~13008059
> *Damn!!! Dats Along Drive..  :0    Im Chillin Just Woke Up .It Was A  Real Good Techniques Valentines Dance Last Night.. Happy To See Lots Of Fort Worth Reppin Hope To See You All There Next Year Again...
> *


 Oh...pics or it didnt happen :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Feb 15 2009, 02:04 PM~13009226
> *Oh...pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Feb 15 2009, 02:04 PM~13009226
> *Oh...pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oh It Happend Oright :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2009)

V-DAy dance  
Big Dave and me








B.J. me, Chris, and Dave








Me and My girl








Chris and his wife








Me and my lil bro








Big Dave reppin








GOODTIMES








THANKS TECHNIQUES


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 15 2009, 10:08 PM~13012531
> *V-DAy dance
> Big Dave and me
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 16 2009, 09:05 AM~13015645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF!  :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Where are the PIC? from the Dance


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 16 2009, 08:51 AM~13016374
> *Where are the PIC? from the Dance
> *


x2


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*Wise County Sheriff's Posse Grounds 
3101 S. FM 51 
Decatur, TX 76234 

Hwy. 51South, 1.5 miles south of Junction 287 & 51 *


:wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 16 2009, 01:55 PM~13018757
> *Wise County Sheriff's Posse Grounds
> 3101 S. FM 51
> Decatur, TX 76234
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 16 2009, 04:55 PM~13018757
> *Wise County Sheriff's Posse Grounds
> 3101 S. FM 51
> Decatur, TX 76234
> ...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 16 2009, 07:05 AM~13015645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i took this pic cus ive never seen you dance ! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 16 2009, 06:41 PM~13019680
> *i took this pic cus ive never seen you dance ! :biggrin:
> *


LOL we Were Square Dancing


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 16 2009, 09:05 AM~13015645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mijo dont cry :tears: They're not going to put this on L-I-L :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Danny :wave: You make it back yet vato? Are you still available saturday??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*TECHNIQUES TEXAS 6TH ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE 2009*



> _Originally posted by lil joe_@Feb 15 2009, 12:33 PM~13009410
> *Thanks guys!    You guys  were what made the dance a success!I had a blast.  to bad they run out of the good beer.They werent expecting to many drunk Mexicans :biggrin:
> So thanks For the support to all the Car Clubs.  ULA, and the  ULC!!!
> Here some of the Car Clubs That were there  If i miss some one please post up homies
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 16 2009, 09:16 PM~13023501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD JOB ALEX


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looked like a blast. to bad I had to work the next day at 5:30am


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

I GOT $10 PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR THE LATINFEST 2009. HIT ME UP 







​


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 16 2009, 11:39 PM~13023867
> *GOOD JOB ALEX
> *


Thanks


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 16 2009, 11:54 PM~13024132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

MAN I MISS A BAD ASS DANCE.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 16 2009, 11:57 PM~13024180
> *MAN I MISS A BAD ASS DANCE.....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

BUT I MADE IT TO THE AFTER PARTY AT COPA DALLAS....



































​


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 17 2009, 12:03 AM~13024271
> *BUT I MADE IT TO THE AFTER PARTY AT COPA DALLAS....
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 16 2009, 10:15 PM~13024477
> *
> 
> *


i told you not to post these pics puto! :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 16 2009, 10:15 PM~13024477
> *
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 16 2009, 10:15 PM~13024477
> *
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 16 2009, 11:15 PM~13024477
> *
> *



*IS THAT THE "PRINCESS" IN GRAY? :roflmao: I HAVEN'T SEEN THAT NICCA IN A LONG AS TIME :cheesy: *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 16 2009, 11:15 PM~13024477
> *
> *



*NOW THAT'S JUST NASTY..... :barf: :barf: *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 17 2009, 12:15 AM~13024477
> *
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 17 2009, 12:15 AM~13024477
> *
> *


 :guns: :guns: :machinegun:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://radiotime.com/WebTuner.aspx?StationId=34345&


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 17 2009, 10:55 AM~13028728
> *http://radiotime.com/WebTuner.aspx?StationId=34345&
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK @ LUCIO N DA BACK


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 17 2009, 04:15 PM~13030123
> *LOOK @ LUCIO N DA BACK
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 17 2009, 03:52 PM~13030469
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :guns:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 17 2009, 02:52 PM~13030469
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


say why they that fool the water first ! thats not the way the commercial was suppose to go! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Getting Ready for 03-15-09 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 18 2009, 10:42 AM~13038055
> *Getting Ready for 03-15-09  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

*ATTN. EVERYONE I WILL BE CELEBRATING MY BIRTHDAY AT TWILIGHT ON FRIDAY FOR THOSE OF U WANT TO GO GIVE ME A CALL. 817 965-0314.*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 18 2009, 01:17 PM~13039357
> *ATTN. EVERYONE I WILL BE CELEBRATING MY BIRTHDAY AT TWILIGHT ON FRIDAY FOR THOSE OF U WANT TO GO GIVE ME A CALL. 817 965-0314.
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 18 2009, 01:17 PM~13039357
> *ATTN. EVERYONE I WILL BE CELEBRATING MY BIRTHDAY AT TWILIGHT ON FRIDAY FOR THOSE OF U WANT TO GO GIVE ME A CALL. 817 965-0314.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 18 2009, 01:39 PM~13039527
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Stop Acting Like You Going To Go.... :uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2009, 01:44 PM~13039564
> *Stop Acting Like You Going To Go.... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2009, 01:44 PM~13039564
> *Stop Acting Like You Going To Go.... :uh:
> *



:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 18 2009, 11:17 AM~13039357
> *ATTN. EVERYONE I WILL BE CELEBRATING MY BIRTHDAY AT TWILIGHT ON FRIDAY FOR THOSE OF U WANT TO GO GIVE ME A CALL. 817 965-0314.
> *


i hope i get back on time for the party


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Presale tickets are going fast! ! ! ! !








​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Feb 18 2009, 01:44 PM~13039564-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


REAL TALK!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2009, 04:08 PM~13040684
> *REAL TALK!
> *



This fool! :uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

its beautiful outside :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 18 2009, 07:12 PM~13042210
> *its beautiful outside :biggrin:
> *


It Was Till It Got Dark .. Came Back Inside From Working On My Ride.. :biggrin: Sorry No Pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ooohhhnooo


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 09:04 PM~13043313
> *ooohhhnooo
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2009, 08:38 PM~13043733
> *:0
> *


had a flat on the cutty


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 17 2009, 12:15 AM~13024477
> *
> 
> *


Hey G... you laughin like you playin with it :roflmao:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Feb 18 2009, 09:36 PM~13045313
> *Hey G... you laughin like you playin with it :roflmao:
> *


nah i was laughin cus david didnt believe mine was bigger! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 18 2009, 11:03 PM~13044847
> *had a flat on the cutty
> *


Hate When That Happend Especially ON The Freeway :angry: 


Good Morning!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 19 2009, 03:08 AM~13047358
> *nah i was laughin cus david didnt believe mine was bigger! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 19 2009, 08:20 AM~13047798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

que onda homies.... Aver quien se anima

68' for sale.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=460106


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 19 2009, 08:29 AM~13047820
> *que onda homies.... Aver quien se anima
> 
> 68' for sale.
> ...


Wut! Your Selling Travieso ? I Guess His Ready To Leave The Nest.... :0 
So What R Ya Workin On Now Luis ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 19 2009, 07:35 AM~13047838
> *Wut!  Your Selling Travieso ? I Guess His Ready To Leave The Nest.... :0
> So What R Ya Workin On Now Luis ?
> *


yeah homie, he needs a new home and i need a bubble top


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 19 2009, 08:29 AM~13047820
> *que onda homies.... Aver quien se anima
> 
> 68' for sale.
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 19 2009, 08:43 AM~13047871
> *yeah homie, he needs a new home and i need a bubble top
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## benjamin6973 (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone interested in a big body 74impala (glasshouse)? pm me for some pics.
runs drives 350 motor power windows,tilt wheel,has clean texas title. needs quarters other then that all complete. give me a call Benny 817538-0490
peace!! L4L


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:red\'>For The Next ULC Meeting Please Bring Your Club Plaques And Shirts. We Are Taking Pictures To Put On Different Websites Such As LayItLow And MySpace. 

Meeting Location Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth Texas
Friday 2-27-09 At 8:00 Please Get There A Little Earlier If You’re Getting Pictures Taken Of Your Club Plaques / Shirts.
If You Have Any Questions Give Me A Call Thanks 
Alex (817)-891-3658


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> ----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > ----------------------------------------
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 18 2009, 10:26 AM~13039420
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up guys


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 19 2009, 12:41 PM~13049393
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

* Rich$ 82*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 19 2009, 03:08 AM~13047358
> *nah i was laughin cus david didnt believe mine was bigger! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 18 2009, 01:17 PM~13039357
> *ATTN. EVERYONE I WILL BE CELEBRATING MY BIRTHDAY AT TWILIGHT ON FRIDAY FOR THOSE OF U WANT TO GO GIVE ME A CALL. 817 965-0314.
> *


Happy B-day Ricky! Dont know if the boss will let me out so if not Have a Good Time!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARNAL! FIRST ROUND'Z ON ME WHEN I SEE YOU IN MARCH!


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Feb 19 2009, 12:53 PM~13050435
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CARNAL!  FIRST ROUND'Z ON ME WHEN I SEE YOU IN MARCH!
> *


*
HAPPY B-DAY RICKY!*


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 19 2009, 01:18 PM~13051157
> *THANKS bROtherZ. C U GUYS SOON*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2009, 08:02 PM~13042642
> *It Was Till It Got Dark .. Came Back Inside From Working On My Ride.. :biggrin:  Sorry No Pics
> *


lol pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

HAPPY B DAY RICK!!


----------



## StreetStyleChicago (May 17, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP LOCOS


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 19 2009, 09:51 PM~13054122
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS FLYER


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 19 2009, 08:48 PM~13053546
> *WASSUP LOCOS
> *


SUP VENENO


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy Birthday Rich


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin: 
Happy Birthday Rich


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 19 2009, 10:54 PM~13056332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he looked funny azz hell ! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

the fuck? ahahah


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday Rich :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

say rolla rich i got this video of your bro dancing! :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 20 2009, 04:04 AM~13057696
> *
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Feb 19 2009, 08:48 PM~13053546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Like You Had A Good Time Last Night..
Happy Birthday Ricky!
:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 19 2009, 10:58 PM~13056366
> *:biggrin:
> Happy Birthday Rich
> *


X2


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

HAPPY B DAY RICK!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 20 2009, 11:19 AM~13058910
> *HAPPY B DAY RICK!
> *



x2


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 19 2009, 10:54 PM~13056332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


happy birthday rick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

*THANK ALL YOU GUYS*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

chuco gots a big ass head :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 20 2009, 01:52 PM~13060228
> *its not over yet.............lol.............wait for tonite.....</span>
> :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 19 2009, 10:54 PM~13056332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


happy b-day big dawg!!


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 20 2009, 02:04 AM~13057696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 20 2009, 12:54 AM~13056332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> ====================================
> 
> Ricky, sorry I missed your birthday party homie, got hung up working on my car and was stranded at Irving Customz until late last night. Had a leak in my gas tank, we finally had to use Mexican engineering to fix it.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

If the weather not bad tonite let's crusie :biggrin: ... Got the leak fixed on my Impala, shit thought it was going to blow up again when I left go to Irving yesterday, on the way I started smelling gas real bad, turned out it was another fuk up by the first builder. They left out the rubber 'O' ring for the gas spout neck, they just stuck a piece of rubber hose (radiator hose) in the gas tank hole. After I filled the tank last week, the gas ate through the rubber and started leaking.. yikes :uh: :uh: ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thats crazy John. Sup Oso


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 21 2009, 01:08 PM~13068571
> *Thats crazy John. Sup Oso
> *


SUP HOMIE!?!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 21 2009, 12:11 PM~13068592
> *SUP HOMIE!?!
> *


Chillen. Just got done with a club meeting. Bout to go get a tat.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

any crusie tonigth ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Feb 21 2009, 12:34 PM~13068324-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Friends From Last Minute Custom Were Up Here From H-Town So They Stopped By And Helped Me Get My Windsheld & Rear Window In... Thanks Bruce And Tim... Cool Ass Doods...  I Dont Think Im Going To Be Rolling Tonight Homies. This Morning Got The Family Up Early N Went To The Swap Meet About 8AM Just Came In The House... Tomorrow I Will Post PIcs Of The 61..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

My Friends From Last Minute Custom Were Up Here From H-Town So They Stopped By And Helped Me Get My Windsheld & Rear Window In... Thanks Bruce And Tim... Cool Ass Doods...  I Dont Think Im Going To Be Rolling Tonight Homies. This Morning Got The Family Up Early N Went To The Swap Meet About 8AM Just Came In The House... Tomorrow I Will Post PIcs Of The 61..
[/quote]


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 21 2009, 09:40 PM~13071582
> *My Friends From Last Minute Custom Were Up Here From H-Town So They Stopped By And Helped Me Get My Windsheld & Rear Window In... Thanks Bruce And Tim... Cool Ass Doods...   I Dont Think Im Going To Be Rolling Tonight Homies.  This Morning Got The Family Up Early N Went To The Swap Meet About 8AM  Just Came In The House... Tomorrow I Will Post PIcs Of The 61..
> *


what you find at the swap meet alex?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 20 2009, 02:55 PM~13062204
> *its not over yet.............lol.............wait for tonite.....
> :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :wow:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 22 2009, 12:16 PM~13075421
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *



sup blanco :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 22 2009, 12:21 PM~13075903
> *sup blanco  :biggrin:
> *


not a dam thing :dunno: whats up with you do you got to work 2day


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

not today :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Feb 22 2009, 10:28 AM~13074778
> *what you find at the swap meet alex?
> *


Just Picked Up Some Orange Colored Wire Looms Dats It... It Was Windy Out There...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420: Damn back to work Monday!!


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

​


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Feb 22 2009, 09:36 PM~13079724
> *
> ​*


Chingo Bling Is My Cuz From Valle Hermoso Tamaulipas ... Naw But That Where Were From... Whats UP Fort Worth...?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Last Minute Customs From H-Town Were In Town N Stopped By To Help A Fellow Brother Out... Thanks Tim An Bruce...Brian Told Me To Do The Headliner Frist Before I Put The Glass In But Im Ready To Finish This Thing...Thanks For The Advice Tho  [/COLOR][/SIZE]

















































That Was Yesterday... 

Today I Just Worked On My Side Windows ..


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2009, 09:20 PM~13081217
> *Last Minute Customs From H-Town Were In Town N Stopped By To Help A Fellow Brother Out... Thanks Tim An Bruce...Brian Told Me To Do The Headliner Frist Before I Put The Glass In But Im Ready To Finish This Thing...Thanks For The Advice Tho  [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...


the impala is coming out good homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Feb 23 2009, 12:04 AM~13081864
> *the impala is coming out good homie
> *


Thanks 


TTT


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting Thur. Feb. 26 @ 8:30pm - The D Bar
If you have any events that are coming up, please send me your info asap so I can update the events sheet. Any questions, call me, send me an email or PM me. Thanks, see you at the meeting on Thursday.*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:cheesy: its nice alex  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY! 









​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 23 2009, 09:33 AM~13084092
> *:cheesy: its nice alex   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2009, 09:20 PM~13081217
> *Last Minute Customs From H-Town Were In Town N Stopped By To Help A Fellow Brother Out... Thanks Tim An Bruce...Brian Told Me To Do The Headliner Frist Before I Put The Glass In But Im Ready To Finish This Thing...Thanks For The Advice Tho  [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 23 2009, 10:57 AM~13084482
> *
> *


Thanks TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

B7-FZEMGNMQ&feature


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, 817LoLo

Sup Dan Man


----------



## 817LoLo (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 09:07 PM~13092210
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, 817LoLo
> 
> ...


whats up wit it??? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817LoLo_@Feb 23 2009, 10:13 PM~13092287
> *whats up wit it??? :biggrin:
> *


not a damn thing. finishing this bike. gotta start on my cutty.


----------



## 817LoLo (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 23 2009, 09:28 PM~13092487
> *not a damn thing. finishing this bike. gotta start on my cutty.
> *


bike is looking DAMN good!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817LoLo_@Feb 23 2009, 11:36 PM~13093342
> *bike is looking DAMN good!!!
> *


preciate cha. You will see it first hand down town fort worth. with a maybe 8% flaw ratio


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 24 2009, 08:54 AM~13095350
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


What suP Blanco????


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

slow in here lately. yall must be working. ahaha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Feb 24 2009, 09:21 AM~13095462-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 9-lives (Feb 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2009, 09:20 PM~13081217
> *Last Minute Customs From H-Town Were In Town N Stopped By To Help A Fellow Brother Out... Thanks Tim An Bruce...Brian Told Me To Do The Headliner Frist Before I Put The Glass In But Im Ready To Finish This Thing...Thanks For The Advice Tho  [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...



IT LOOKS LIKE IT'S GONNA BE 1 TO BOW DOWN TOO HOMIE ...GREAT JOB LOCO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 9-lives_@Feb 24 2009, 10:47 AM~13096015
> *IT LOOKS LIKE IT'S GONNA BE 1 TO BOW DOWN TOO HOMIE ...GREAT JOB LOCO
> *


Thanks 9-Lives


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Have Some Of These?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 24 2009, 11:11 AM~13096159
> *Anyone Have Some Of These?
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0

love the Supremes man... had some on my 86 back in the day... :tears: :tears:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 24 2009, 11:11 AM~13096159
> *Anyone Have Some Of These?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
pic's of the rims :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 24 2009, 01:37 PM~13097593
> *:0
> pic's of the rims :nicoderm:
> *


Will See Tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2009, 11:20 PM~13081217
> *Last Minute Customs From H-Town Were In Town N Stopped By To Help A Fellow Brother Out... Thanks Tim An Bruce...Brian Told Me To Do The Headliner Frist Before I Put The Glass In But Im Ready To Finish This Thing...Thanks For The Advice Tho  [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good vato LOCO61


----------



## benjamin6973 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2009, 09:20 PM~13081217
> *Last Minute Customs From H-Town Were In Town N Stopped By To Help A Fellow Brother Out... Thanks Tim An Bruce...Brian Told Me To Do The Headliner Frist Before I Put The Glass In But Im Ready To Finish This Thing...Thanks For The Advice Tho  [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...


how did you get the glass to stay in the window channelon the side door?
just asking cause i'm redoing my 63' impala. bigben L4l


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up fort worth


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Feb 24 2009, 03:55 PM~13098757-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Up Juan ??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 24 2009, 01:37 PM~13097593
> *:0
> pic's of the rims :nicoderm:
> *


No Curb Checks For These Rims.. I Just Got To Clean Them Up 13" Supremes :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 24 2009, 11:12 PM~13103224
> *nice
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

clean rims alex


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 24 2009, 10:21 PM~13103327
> *clean rims alex
> *


Sup Germaine


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 24 2009, 11:21 PM~13103327
> *clean rims alex
> *


  What U Been Up To??


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

what it do alex :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2009, 09:20 PM~13081217
> *Last Minute Customs From H-Town Were In Town N Stopped By To Help A Fellow Brother Out... Thanks Tim An Bruce...Brian Told Me To Do The Headliner Frist Before I Put The Glass In But Im Ready To Finish This Thing...Thanks For The Advice Tho  [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> 
> ...


BAdass!!!!!! lookin good alex...Last Minute Customs is the coolest name I think for a shop!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 25 2009, 01:12 AM~13104573
> *Sup Germaine
> *


whats goin on juan..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2009, 08:18 AM~13106097
> * What U Been Up To??
> *


 :banghead: just workin..today my friday tho :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

GOODMORNING HOMIES......
​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Feb 25 2009, 08:57 AM~13106233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Work Work Work... "Life" A Bundle Of Joy* :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 24 2009, 11:06 PM~13103149
> *DAMNIT MAAAAN!!!!</span></span>*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 25 2009, 12:29 PM~13107822
> *DAMNIT MAAAAN!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2009, 09:45 AM~13107956
> *:biggrin:
> *


ttt


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 25 2009, 01:35 PM~13108374
> *:wave:
> *


SUP CARLOS? YOU SELL YOUR RIDE YET?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 25 2009, 01:35 PM~13108374
> *:wave:
> *


Wut It Do Carlos?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 25 2009, 12:35 PM~13108374
> *:wave:
> *


what it do fucker :biggrin:


----------



## A&M customs (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 25 2009, 02:12 PM~13108650
> *what it do fucker  :biggrin:
> *



whats up foo? :biggrin: ur trailing arms r readt for tha chromer :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&M customs_@Feb 25 2009, 02:25 PM~13108757
> *whats up foo? :biggrin:  ur trailing arms r readt for tha chromer :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: * TTT*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :420: :420:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Feb 25 2009, 01:44 PM~13108450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Oscar!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 25 2009, 05:45 PM~13110486
> *
> Whats up Alex, bring me back one of them showgirls from vegas! :biggrin:
> 
> *


*What Happends In Vegas Stays In Vegas That Means Showgirls Too..  
Not To Late* :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Runnin shit


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good MOrning Fort Worth!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

*For Tomorrow Nights ULC Meeting <span style=\'color:red\'>Please Bring Your Club Plaques And Club Shirts We Are Taking Pictures To Put On Different Websites Such As LayItLow And MySpace. 

Meeting Location Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd. Fort Worth Texas
Friday 2-27-09 At 8:00 Please Get There A Little Earlier If You’re Getting Pictures Taken Of Your Club Plaques / Shirts.
If You Have Any Questions Give Me A Call Thanks 
Alex (817)-891-3658</span>*


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA Meeting tonight @ The D Bar - 8:30 pm
see you there.*


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 26 2009, 09:13 AM~13116690
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Que Pasa Blanco????


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

What's up Homie?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 26 2009, 11:42 AM~13117602
> *What's up Homie?
> *


How You Been Leonard?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Whats up Homies! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*03-15-09 has been rescheduled!! * :0


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

YOU GET THAT PM JUAN?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yea. Good looking out. It says sale pending though


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone gots some 2 wings??


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 26 2009, 07:31 PM~13121573
> *anyone gots some 2 wings??
> 
> 
> ...


nope.... but I GOT MILK!! Nice D'sss :biggrin: Sup G Money.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 26 2009, 07:52 PM~13121742
> *nope.... but I GOT MILK!!  Nice D'sss :biggrin:  Sup G Money.
> *


lol not the milk...not much where you been at danny?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 26 2009, 08:19 PM~13121990
> *lol not the milk...not much where you been at danny?
> *


9-5 Mon-Fri. So were did you pic them rims at?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Feb 26 2009, 02:51 PM~13119234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmmmmmmmmn Nice Germain...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

my friend with the blue lincoln. his homeboy sold em to me..he didnt have the knock off or adapter tho...fuk it they 72 spokes :biggrin: 


thanks alex


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 26 2009, 07:42 PM~13122164
> *YOu Just Get Back From Lisa's??
> Dammmmmmmmmmn Nice Germain...
> *


my pops did ahahahahah


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Feb 26 2009, 09:07 PM~13122404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Pops Be Rollin


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

u sellin the supremes alex?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 26 2009, 10:56 PM~13123607
> *u sellin the supremes alex?
> *


Not Right Now But Oso Already Has First Dibs On Them If I Do Sell Them... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got some 14inch Supremes at the house. $$$ ahaha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 11:19 PM~13123848
> *I got some 14inch Supremes at the house. $$$ ahaha
> *


 Put Those OG Wheels On Your Ride 




Sup Danny


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Here are some pics of Texasgoldplater wifes car. It will be coming out very soon. Richard, Fidel, and Thomas have been working some long nights.


























and his a arms for his monte, Thats another car for this summer too.









:biggrin: 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 26 2009, 11:35 PM~13124024
> *  Put Those OG Wheels On Your Ride
> Sup Danny
> *


Q-vole Alex, :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 26 2009, 11:49 PM~13124159
> *Here are some pics of Texasgoldplater wifes car. It will be coming out very soon. Richard, Fidel, and Thomas have been working some long nights.
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats clean  :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What's up homies... ULC meeting tomorrow nite...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 26 2009, 11:49 PM~13124159
> *Here are some pics of Texasgoldplater wifes car. It will be coming out very soon. Richard, Fidel, and Thomas have been working some long nights.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 27 2009, 07:22 AM~13126952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice big dave


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 26 2009, 11:49 PM~13124159
> *Here are some pics of Texasgoldplater wifes car. It will be coming out very soon. Richard, Fidel, and Thomas have been working some long nights.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 26 2009, 11:19 PM~13123848
> *I got some 14inch Supremes at the house. $$$ ahaha
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 27 2009, 11:51 AM~13128564
> *:nono:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 26 2009, 09:49 PM~13124159
> *Here are some pics of Texasgoldplater wifes car. It will be coming out very soon. Richard, Fidel, and Thomas have been working some long nights.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks danny and thanks again for all your help we couln of done it with you and all the homies help thanks homie


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 27 2009, 07:22 AM~13126952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice david cant wait till you get your hands on my monte im ready big homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up to all the homies been real busy laters


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 27 2009, 09:22 AM~13126952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

whats up David :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 26 2009, 07:31 PM~13121573
> *anyone gots some 2 wings??
> 
> 
> ...


I do homie Asking $100.00 (pm) to see them in person I live in North side let me know somthing orale. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Feb 27 2009, 03:15 PM~13129792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bike!! Engraving looks hell-a-good 2 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 26 2009, 11:49 PM~13124159
> *Here are some pics of Texasgoldplater wifes car. It will be coming out very soon. Richard, Fidel, and Thomas have been working some long nights.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie thats lookin good!!! Who did the patterns on it? Was it Danny?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

nice as fuk


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Feb 27 2009, 10:08 PM~13133273
> *Nice bike!! Engraving looks hell-a-good 2 :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 27 2009, 09:22 AM~13126952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GETTIN DOWN JAMES BROWN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

wHATS UP aLEX :wave: I just got home from work. Long day today...How was the meeting??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Feb 27 2009, 09:08 PM~13133273
> *Nice bike!! Engraving looks hell-a-good 2 :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks. I went to the best in Fort Worth. :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Feb 27 2009, 10:10 PM~13133290
> *Damn homie thats lookin good!!! Who did the patterns on it? Was it Danny?
> *


Noit was not me, It was Fidel who droped them patterns.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

fukin weather :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Its cold!!!


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

SPREAD THE WORD YOU DON'T WANT TO MISS THIS BIG ASS EVENT ! !​


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hell yeah its cold!!! I'm shaving the passenger door handle, key hole, and keyhole on the trunklid right now :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im chargin up my batts lol they fukin low as hell...sup danny...you cruising tonight???j/k its cold


----------



## Elsuno (Feb 28, 2009)

Sup Danny Boy


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Feb 28 2009, 07:39 PM~13139969
> *Hell yeah its cold!!! I'm shaving the passenger door handle, key hole, and keyhole on the trunklid right now :biggrin:
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Danny :wave: Where you be at paisa....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

its snowing over here :0


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

sup mike :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 28 2009, 07:51 PM~13140030
> *im chargin up my batts lol they fukin low as hell...sup danny...you cruising tonight???j/k its cold
> *



Oh yeah and I'm charging up my batteries to Germain..... J/K :biggrin: I dont have any.... I got BAGS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Feb 28 2009, 07:57 PM~13140066
> *Oh yeah and I'm charging up my batteries to Germain..... J/K :biggrin:  I dont have any.... I got BAGS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lol must be nice big baller


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Feb 28 2009, 07:57 PM~13140065
> *sup mike :wave:
> *


Sup ESE :biggrin: WHer you be at vato? How you been?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 28 2009, 07:58 PM~13140074
> *lol must be nice big baller
> *


Shit homie you got more invested in juice than I got in the bags :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Feb 28 2009, 07:51 PM~13140030-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At home, Just fineshed  painting the bumpercover. I'll call u in a minute.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*<span style='color:blue'>NIGHT*


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Feb 28 2009, 05:59 PM~13140078
> *Sup ESE  :biggrin:  WHer you be at vato? How you been?
> *


Its been good just trying to get this damm regal done for the up coming shows.


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sup danny i need a painter :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 28 2009, 08:02 PM~13140109
> *<span style='color:blue'>NIGHT
> *



LOL!!! Thats funny!!! My wife has a net flix account and luckily it wasnt a chic flick that came in today... The house Bunny came in :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin: C YOU VATOS AT THE CAR WASH :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Feb 28 2009, 08:06 PM~13140137
> *LOL!!! Thats funny!!! My wife has a net flix account and luckily it wasnt a chic flick that came in today... The house Bunny came in :biggrin:
> *


ROLE MODELS IS COOL AND SEVEN POUNDS TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Feb 28 2009, 08:06 PM~13140134
> *Sup danny i need a painter :biggrin:
> *


PM send.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Feb 28 2009, 08:04 PM~13140125
> *Its been good just trying to get this damm regal done for the up coming shows.
> *


Me too homie!! All in due time :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up foros


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Did anyone go to the show a Will Rogers? Here are some pics from there.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 1 2009, 05:03 PM~13146215
> *Did anyone go to the show a Will Rogers? Here are some pics from there.
> 
> 
> ...


I know you dont car but any bikes? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 1 2009, 04:31 PM~13146384
> *I know you dont car but any bikes? :biggrin:
> *


only motorcycles


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP BIG FOROS!?!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 1 2009, 09:35 PM~13147742
> *SUP BIG FOROS!?!
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 28 2009, 08:48 PM~13141231
> *PM send.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Slow as fuck tonight


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sup everyone 
damn it sure is dead in here


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 2 2009, 09:05 PM~13158197
> *sup everyone
> damn it sure is dead in here
> *


thats what Im saying Germane.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 1 2009, 07:17 PM~13146680
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 1 2009, 05:14 PM~13146650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is one sick double nickel


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 3 2009, 10:03 AM~13163505
> *That is one sick double nickel
> *


Sup Johnny.???


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 28 2009, 08:48 PM~13141231
> *PM send.
> *


Say bro as soon as Dave and I pick up my lac from the body shop I will take that dash off and hand you your ends bro!!! Sorry it taking a bit but you know all this takes time.... Thanks bro!


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2009, 08:04 AM~13163507
> *Sup Johnny.???
> *


Not much just wasten some time before I head to work  you doin alright??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 3 2009, 10:07 AM~13163546
> *Not much just wasten some time before I head to work   you doin alright??
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2009, 10:25 AM~13163716
> *:yes:
> *


What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas!! :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 3 2009, 11:59 AM~13164550
> *What happens in Vegas stays in Vegas!!  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 3 2009, 10:07 AM~13163546
> *Not much just wasten some time before I head to work   you doin alright??
> *


What happens in ODESSA stays in ODESSA :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 3 2009, 12:23 PM~13164876
> *What happens in ODESSA stays in ODESSA :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 3 2009, 10:23 AM~13164876
> *What happens in ODESSA stays in ODESSA :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: GOOD ONE THERE BUDDY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 4 2009, 10:53 AM~13177034
> *
> *


what it do Alex :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 4 2009, 12:05 PM~13177160
> *what it do Alex  :biggrin:
> *


Just Working.. How About U?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Getting Ready For The United Lowrider Council's First Easter Picnic At Gateway Park


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats Up Oscar??


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 4 2009, 04:47 PM~13180209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pictures bro back in the days memories! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Don't forget to hit uP our Majestix Shout Box...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*<a href=\'http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1061300431.html\' target=\'_blank\'>Funny ass " espanol " craigslist ADD</a>*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 5 2009, 12:20 AM~13186271
> *Getting Ready For The United Lowrider Council's First Easter Picnic At Gateway Park
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 5 2009, 10:46 AM~13189210
> *<a href=\'http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1061300431.html\' target=\'_blank\'>Funny ass  " espanol  "  craigslist  ADD</a>
> *


:roflmao:



> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 5 2009, 10:55 AM~13189277
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

FINALLY GOT MY COMPUTER UP AND RUNNING AT HOME.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

THIS FRIDAY GET 2 PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15 ! ! ! ! 
@
STRAIGHT EDGE 
3720 HEMPHILL ST.
FT WORTH TX 76110
(817)829-7994









​


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

THIS FRIDAY GET 2 PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15 ! ! ! ! 
@
STRAIGHT EDGE 
3720 HEMPHILL ST.
FT WORTH TX 76110
(817)829-7994









​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 5 2009, 10:19 PM~13195991
> *FINALLY GOT MY COMPUTER UP AND RUNNING AT HOME.
> *


Thats Cool.. I Hated When My Laptop Was Down ... I Could Kick It On The Couch... :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

HEY!!!!!! DO I FEEL A CRUISE COMING UP?????? I THINK..... YEAP HELL YEA I FEEL A CRUISE TOMORROW. WHOS DOWN?????? CRUISERS ROLL CALL!!! :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Mar 6 2009, 11:13 AM~13200111
> *HEY!!!!!! DO I FEEL A CRUISE COMING UP?????? I THINK..... YEAP HELL YEA I FEEL A CRUISE TOMORROW. WHOS DOWN?????? CRUISERS ROLL CALL!!! :wave:
> *


  lets Do It....


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

HEY loco61??? que dice???


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

i am down to cruise :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Mar 6 2009, 10:22 AM~13200194
> *i am down to cruise :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


ES TODO! ES TODO !!! Whas up chevy67impala???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Mar 6 2009, 11:18 AM~13200154
> *HEY loco61??? que dice???
> *


Just Here Chillin.... How About You Bro? Ready To Roll Tomorrow?


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Mar 6 2009, 09:26 AM~13200239
> *ES TODO! ES TODO !!! Whas up chevy67impala???
> *


shit just woke up


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 6 2009, 10:29 AM~13200273
> *Just Here Chillin.... How About You Bro?  Ready To Roll Tomorrow?
> *


im good too just stressing out with school and the shop, i got midterms all next week, i need that cruise tommorro man so i can chillax a bit.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Mar 6 2009, 10:30 AM~13200292
> *shit just woke up
> *


orale well at least you got to sleep in a little.


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Mar 6 2009, 09:35 AM~13200362
> *orale well at least you got to sleep in a little.
> *


 shit it not enough :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Mar 6 2009, 11:37 AM~13200388
> *shit it not enough :420:
> *


party to much


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 6 2009, 01:36 PM~13201356
> *party to much
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 6 2009, 01:37 PM~13201370
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 6 2009, 01:37 PM~13201370
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Dont Know How She Got In Those Pants.. :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 6 2009, 01:44 PM~13201412
> *Dont Know How She Got In Those Pants.. :0
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

What's Up.. Homie??

John, George, Alex, David, Sal...... :dunno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 6 2009, 01:54 PM~13201478
> *What's Up.. Homie??
> 
> John, George, Alex, David, Sal...... :dunno:
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DAMN!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 6 2009, 01:54 PM~13201478
> *What's Up.. Homie??
> 
> John, George, Alex, David, Sal...... :dunno:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 6 2009, 01:44 PM~13201412
> *Dont Know How She Got In Those Pants.. :0
> *




sure would love to lick that chulo............ LOL !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Mar 6 2009, 03:11 PM~13202065
> *sure would love to lick that chulo............ LOL !
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 6 2009, 01:51 PM~13201466
> *
> 
> 
> ...










:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Saw Johnny Ray DownTown Hard At Work This Afternoon.. Whats Up Johnny??


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 6 2009, 04:24 PM~13203111
> *Saw Johnny Ray DownTown Hard At Work This Afternoon..  Whats Up Johnny??
> *


do you think the that the cops are gonna be strict tommorrow alex???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Mar 6 2009, 05:40 PM~13203231
> *do you think the that the cops are gonna be strict tommorrow alex???
> *


Not Sure Bro...What Time u Wanna Roll Out There?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 6 2009, 04:49 PM~13203316
> *Not Sure Bro...What Time u Wanna Roll Out There?
> *


man bro i get out of the shop around six, en lo que voy para la casa get ready and stuff ill be there at least by 9. or i dont know wats a good time to be there???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup bro. How come you dont come to the ULC meetings?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 6 2009, 03:24 PM~13203111
> *Saw Johnny Ray DownTown Hard At Work This Afternoon..  Whats Up Johnny??
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 6 2009, 05:53 AM~13199211
> *Thats Cool.. I Hated When My Laptop Was Down ... I Could Kick It On The Couch... :biggrin:
> *


x2
IM GONA HAVE 2 PASS ON DA CRUISE TOMORROW IHAVE TO MUCH CHIT TO DO. BUT BECAREFUL HOMIES


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 6 2009, 03:24 PM~13203111
> *Saw Johnny Ray DownTown Hard At Work This Afternoon..  Whats Up Johnny??
> *


 :roflmao: :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## lowcas06 (Nov 1, 2008)

nice


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up Funkytown!!! Im gere at the casa puttin the final touches on the monte before I take it to the paint shop tomorrow :biggrin: Shaved door handles,key holes, and a ELPINTOR for gettin the alarm ,solenoids and door poppers installed last weekend :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I should get it back in 3 weeks or so. Hopefully I should be ready for the show at La Grave next month. 


Whats up Ricky , Alex Juan and the crew :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 6 2009, 07:53 PM~13204151
> *sup bro. How come you dont come to the ULC meetings?
> *


thats a very good question juan...well my lady used 2 work and i had to baby sit all 3 of em..but now that she dont work..i will definitely going to make it...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

whens the next one? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 7 2009, 09:07 AM~13207758
> *whens the next one? :biggrin:
> *


FRIDAY :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Mar 6 2009, 11:53 PM~13206506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats whats up dog!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 7 2009, 10:44 AM~13208155
> *FRIDAY :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Mar 7 2009, 12:53 AM~13206506
> *Whats up Funkytown!!! Im gere at the casa puttin the final touches on the monte before I take it to the paint shop tomorrow :biggrin:  Shaved door handles,key holes, and a ELPINTOR for gettin the alarm ,solenoids and door poppers installed last weekend :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I should get it back in 3 weeks or so. Hopefully I should be ready for the show at La Grave next month.
> Whats up Ricky , Alex Juan and the crew :wave:
> *


cant wait to see it...danny is hela kool


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=3ad3faa...f4feaa0ae2de1f7
click to download lots of oldies cds...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420: :420:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: Sup playas. Any body rolled out tonight?

BigMike keep us posted with your ride homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 7 2009, 11:38 PM~13213323
> *:wave: Sup playas. Any body rolled out tonight?
> 
> BigMike keep us posted with your ride homie. :thumbsup:
> *



You got it bro!! I dropped it off in San Antonio today so you guys can see the progress on SA ROLLERZ topics. Im excited and dont really no what TO EXPECT EITHER. Im just lettin him do his thing.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

what's up homies ????


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 7 2009, 11:38 PM~13213323
> *:wave: Sup playas. Any body rolled out tonight?
> 
> BigMike keep us posted with your ride homie. :thumbsup:
> *


q vo danny some of us cruised to sonic..it was packed..what u been up to ?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

wuts up everyone ..any one cruising today?its beautyful outside


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 8 2009, 01:14 PM~13216272
> *q vo danny some of us cruised to sonic..it was packed..what u been up to ?
> *


Working, Trying to finish a truck so I can start on my car.


----------



## mrs.Lazy (Nov 2, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 8 2009, 03:02 PM~13216866
> *Working, Trying to finish a truck so I can start on my car.
> *


Hey bro I found your two other extensions for the hydraulic press... I'll have Lorena drop'em off this week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Mar 6 2009, 09:53 PM~13206506
> *Whats up Funkytown!!! Im gere at the casa puttin the final touches on the monte before I take it to the paint shop tomorrow :biggrin:  Shaved door handles,key holes, and a ELPINTOR for gettin the alarm ,solenoids and door poppers installed last weekend :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I should get it back in 3 weeks or so. Hopefully I should be ready for the show at La Grave next month.
> Whats up Ricky , Alex Juan and the crew :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

View My Video


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 8 2009, 07:29 PM~13219009
> *View My Video
> *


Nice 3 Homie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 8 2009, 06:29 PM~13219009
> *View My Video
> *


what no video of the crusie to sonic :dunno:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Mar 9 2009, 05:05 AM~13222361
> *what no video of the crusie to sonic :dunno:
> *


i was busy but ill get it up soon..i need a piston pump...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Mar 8 2009, 10:57 PM~13220450
> *Nice 3 Homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that regal was doing some nice 3 wheels..with 2pumps he said


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 9 2009, 09:23 AM~13222932
> *i was busy but ill get it up soon..i need a piston pump...
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 9 2009, 10:48 AM~13223366
> *:0
> *


 :0 X2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol im only kidding...no hopper


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 9 2009, 07:25 AM~13222938
> *that regal was doing some nice 3 wheels..with 2pumps he said
> *


yea it was


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Mar 9 2009, 01:32 PM~13224699
> *yea it was
> *


 :0


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 9 2009, 11:34 AM~13224706
> *:0
> *


whats sup homie :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Mar 9 2009, 01:43 PM~13224769
> *whats sup homie :wave:
> *


Just Here Workin Like A Slave...  How About You Bro?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 9 2009, 02:04 PM~13224939
> *Just Here Workin Like A Slave...   How About You Bro?
> *


  :no: 
:420: :420:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Mar 9 2009, 01:43 PM~13224769
> *whats sup homie :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

This is a show and shine car show as well. I will be giving out 4 trophy's - 

Best Car
Best Truck
Best Bike
Car Club Participation


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

what going on today?


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 9 2009, 12:04 PM~13224939
> *Just Here Workin Like A Slave...   How About You Bro?
> *


getting ready to go work on the road


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 9 2009, 12:27 PM~13225118
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: whats going on david


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Mar 9 2009, 02:30 PM~13225771
> *:wave: whats going on david
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

FOR CARSHOW INFO :GEORGE @ 817.495.6251 OR WWW.MYSPACE.COM/1MTZ 


​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I’ve Received The Forms For The Festival Latino Event That’s Being Held At Six Flags. Please Email Me Or John ( Homie Styln) If You Need The Registration Forms ASAP. We Need This Information Back By This End Of This Week..

Thanks

Alex 

[email protected]


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420: time going forward fuckn wit me!! :angry:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: 
Sup....



> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 9 2009, 12:52 PM~13224389
> *lol im only kidding...no hopper
> *


123... NO BACKIES! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 10 2009, 08:16 AM~13234063
> *:420: time going forward fuckn wit me!!  :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP FOROS


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

my shit will break danny if i get one of those


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Mar 10 2009, 10:02 AM~13234705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Mar 9 2009, 11:02 PM~13230679
> *FOR CARSHOW INFO :GEORGE @ 817.495.6251 OR  WWW.MYSPACE.COM/1MTZ
> ​*


Will be there for sure rollin on this! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Mar 9 2009, 11:02 PM~13230679
> *FOR CARSHOW INFO :GEORGE @ 817.495.6251 OR  WWW.MYSPACE.COM/1MTZ
> ​*


or this one no matter what I will be there rollin! :thumbsup: so holla when Ya see me.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

that silver 66 kinda looks like my cousins 67


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Mar 10 2009, 07:30 PM~13243014
> *uffin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 10 2009, 10:46 PM~13243285
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Sup Ricky?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I’ve Received The Forms For The Festival Latino Event That’s Being Held At Six Flags. Please Email Me Or John ( Homie Styln) If You Need The Registration Forms ASAP. We Need This Information Back By This End Of This Week..

Thanks

Alex 

[email protected]


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Meeting Friday see you all there


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 10 2009, 08:28 PM~13242985
> *that silver 66 kinda looks like my cousins 67
> 
> 
> ...



Hey that is clean


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

where everyone :dunno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 11 2009, 11:50 AM~13247720
> *where everyone :dunno:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 11 2009, 12:18 PM~13248016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

yea it is techniquesog..ill try and get him to cruise with us this summer hopefully


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 11 2009, 02:52 PM~13249338
> *yea it is techniquesog..ill try and get him to cruise with us this summer hopefully
> *




Sup Germain? How The Your 64??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Oso You Didnt Take A Pic At The Last ULC Meeting?


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

whats going on foros :wave: :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 11 2009, 02:55 PM~13249358
> *Sup Oso You Didnt Take A Pic At The Last ULC Meeting?
> *


  :tears: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 11 2009, 03:11 PM~13249508
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala+Mar 11 2009, 03:00 PM~13249407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Going To Have Your Plaque This Friday


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 11 2009, 08:42 AM~13247090
> *I’ve Received The Forms For The Festival Latino Event That’s Being Held At Six Flags. Please Email Me Or John ( Homie Styln) If You Need The Registration Forms ASAP. We Need This Information Back By This End Of This Week..
> 
> Hey Homies just a reminder that along with the forms.. we need a pic of your ride to accompany the registration KOOL. So bring a PIC
> ...


 Bring a PIC of your Ride


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Alex... remind them.. PIC for the forms


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> *From: John Sabedra [mailto:[email protected]]
> Subject: RE: FW: Festival Latino
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: We Got You Homie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 11 2009, 02:54 PM~13249352
> *
> 
> Sup Germain?  How The Your 64??
> *


lol my 64 will be ready this weeken..imma roll it ke the flintstones; .lol nah man the floor pans need to be put on..im a lazy fuk thats wats happening :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 11 2009, 03:21 PM~13249595
> *Sup Brother?
> 
> You Going To Have Your Plaque This Friday
> *




:nosad: :nosad: Getting new ones! :biggrin: You want me to bring my banner :cheesy:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do FunkyTown! Saludos from Mexico D.F. tomorrow hitting up Acapulco for spring break! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

Whats up Funky Town! :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 11 2009, 03:32 PM~13249688
> *Alex... remind them.. PIC for the forms
> *


Cool.. Thanks Leonard


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it Do! Sup Loco6! :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

wassup homies, was in town yesterday evening and today, just figured id stop in and say wassup....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 11 2009, 07:48 PM~13252016
> *wassup homies, was in town yesterday evening and today, just figured id stop in and say wassup....
> *


Sup Chad???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rookiefromcali_@Mar 11 2009, 03:23 PM~13249608
> *
> *


Sup Bro From Cali?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Q-vole 
I c u Germain ......What u doing?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

been raining all day ...i hope it clears up on the wekend..wasssup danny


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im in weatherford right now headed to the office and then im out..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 11 2009, 08:25 PM~13252355
> *im in weatherford right now headed to the office and then im out..
> *


cool , Be safe.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 11 2009, 05:21 PM~13250636
> *What it do FunkyTown!  Saludos from Mexico D.F.  tomorrow hitting up Acapulco for spring break! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: WTF!?!? You can't invite homie!?! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 11 2009, 08:30 PM~13252396
> *cool , Be safe.
> *


AHUEVITSSSSS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING TONIGHT, MARCH 12TH
SAME PLACE - THE D BAR - 8:30PM*


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 12 2009, 09:38 AM~13257988
> *
> 
> 
> ...










WAKE UP...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 12 2009, 07:56 AM~13258084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 12 2009, 09:59 AM~13258109
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 11 2009, 08:00 PM~13252103
> *Sup Chad???
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: wassup Alex, about to head out and get back on the road, i think ill be out for like 3 weeks this time :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn paper chaser


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

Somebody do something....i need something to take pictures of :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Mar 12 2009, 01:44 PM~13260245
> *Somebody do something....i need something to take pictures of  :uh:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

For Some Reason Layitlow Wont Come Up At WOrk... Enternet Works Fine Its Just Layitlow :uh: 


----------------------------------------








-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:red\'>*ULC* Meeting This Friday 3-13-09 At Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd, Fort Worth Texas. We Need The Registration Forms Filled Out This Friday At The Meeting.. If You Have Any Questions PM or Call Me Thanks Alex 817-891-3658 </span>


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 11 2009, 04:29 AM~13245952
> *Sup Ricky?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 12 2009, 09:53 PM~13264618
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 
Hi Juan :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> ==============================
> Where did you find this picture of Leonard in his underware? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Where did you find this picture of Leonard in his underware? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 12 2009, 09:02 AM~13258131
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Homie get off your knees


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

uffin: :420: FRIDAY THE 13th!! hno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 13 2009, 09:18 AM~13268517
> *uffin:  :420: FRIDAY THE 13th!!  hno:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 13 2009, 07:57 AM~13268151
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2009, 05:54 PM~13262404
> *For Some Reason Layitlow Wont Come Up At WOrk... Enternet Works Fine Its Just Layitlow :uh:
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Sup Alex :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Alex can you email me a copy of the registration form for the show please??? My email is [email protected].

Thanx.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

anybody rollin tonight?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Mar 14 2009, 11:32 AM~13278996
> *anybody rollin tonight?
> *


 :0 green ice....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Mar 13 2009, 09:29 PM~13274994
> *Hey Alex can you email me a copy of the registration form for the show please??? My email is [email protected].
> 
> Thanx.
> *


Email Sent


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

artisticdream63 :scrutinize:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

bout 2 roll out to the fan fest downtown


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 14 2009, 05:35 PM~13281112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 14 2009, 03:35 PM~13281112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*LOOKING GOOD DAVID :thumbsup: :thumbsup: *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

THIS IS MY FLEETWOOD

1995 FLEETWOOD WITH LT1 MOTOR


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 14 2009, 03:35 PM~13281112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIGHT HOMIE...... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

THIS IS MY FLEETWOOD

1995 FLEETWOOD WITH LT1 MOTOR


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 14 2009, 05:35 PM~13281112
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very clean setup... :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

1996 Lincoln Town Car runs great A/C works it is a good car it has blue leather interior. 2,500 call me for more info Chris Lopez 817-819-3789


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 15 2009, 10:38 AM~13285151
> *TIGHT HOMIE...... CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT
> *


THANKS TO 
A & M CUSTOMS :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 13 2009, 3:01 PM~13179146
> *NEW WAVE CC North Texas will be there... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:0


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

whats up homies! Anyone out there know how to do bodywork? I just got me a 87 cutty and i wanna get down with the body work. Thanks


----------



## T o i l e t (Mar 13, 2009)

sell me ur euro klip


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Rich :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup Fort Worth


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 16 2009, 07:53 PM~13298415
> *Sup Fort Worth
> *


Sup Juan!

Hey Alex holla at me when u get a chance...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Mar 16 2009, 08:34 PM~13298769
> *Sup Juan!
> 
> Hey Alex holla at me when u get a chance...
> *


chillen bro. gettin ready for the beat show


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

pm me some offers


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

sup Funky town my computer has been crashed :uh: hows everyone been? I almost got the elco ready for the streets :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 16 2009, 11:25 PM~13300837
> *sup Funky town my computer has been crashed  :uh:  hows everyone been? I almost got the elco ready for the streets  :biggrin:
> *


sup mat. long time no see


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

STARTING TOMORROW GET 2 PRE-SALE TICKETS FOR $15 @ 
ARTS TIRE MARKET 
2800 E BELKNAP ST
FT WORTH TX
(817)834-1842 

VENDOR & EXHIBITOR SPACES AVAILABLE

​


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 16 2009, 09:01 PM~13300536
> *pm me some offers
> 
> 
> ...


 PM me Chris...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=VUBDRT0K
> 
> sunday driver....
> nice majestics movie


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

that's the one


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

such a nice day today...wish i was at the park with my kids flying kites :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 17 2009, 06:26 PM~13307882
> *such a nice day today...wish i was at the park with my kids flying kites :biggrin:
> *



:uh: Wish I was back in Acapulco! got back yesterday to the same shitt different day routine!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 17 2009, 07:27 PM~13309616
> *:uh:  Wish I was back in Acapulco! got back yesterday to the same shitt different day routine!
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Mar 16 2009, 04:27 PM~13298195
> *Sup Rich :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 17 2009, 09:27 PM~13309616
> *:uh:  Wish I was back in Acapulco! got back yesterday to the same shitt different day routine!
> *


nimodo..next year it will be on again


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 17 2009, 09:27 PM~13309616
> *:uh:  Wish I was back in Acapulco! got back yesterday to the same shitt different day routine!
> *


LOL Just Look At It THis Way.. One day Closer To Dying. :roflmao: J/K


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

SO IS ANYONE GONNA ACTUALLY GONNA BRING IT BACK?? OR JUST MAKE A THREAD OUT OF IT?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Mar 17 2009, 09:29 PM~13311219
> *SO IS ANYONE GONNA ACTUALLY GONNA BRING IT BACK?? OR JUST MAKE A THREAD OUT OF IT?
> *


shit homie we have been doing the damn thing so come check it out and everybody make sure you guys hit me up for the april 26. show here in fort worth and hit me up on my new number it is 817-495-6251 ! thanks


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

this thread is officially dead...:angel: r.i.p lol


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 18 2009, 01:13 PM~13315656
> *this thread is officially dead...:angel:  r.i.p lol
> *


 :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

blanco

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 18 2009, 01:18 PM~13315698
> *:nono:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 18 2009, 02:08 PM~13316101
> *:0
> *


damn 2:08 last post


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 18 2009, 07:44 PM~13318995
> *damn 2:08 last post
> *


 You mean for today right? :dunno:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 18 2009, 12:36 AM~13312780
> *shit homie we have been doing the damn thing so come check it out and everybody make sure you guys hit me up for the april 26. show here in fort worth and hit me up on my new number it is 817-495-6251 ! thanks
> *


tell my girl i said hello! you know which one


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok Homies here's one more show to the list!

http://www.duncanville.com/cincodemayo/


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

This is 1983 Monte Carlo I got this car to help a fellow military member however I didn’t see the car until it arrived, So I won’t waste nobody time with this , let just say I lost

The car run but it a little rough, the body is not St8 has a few ding especially on the driver’s rear quarter panel.. the front windshield is cracked but I’m replacing it, the registration and inspection are expired, has a CD player but the speaker are not hook up right, it shows 24,000 mile but I don’t believe that is correct, I believe the carburetor need to be replace.. Interior is good but the dash is cracked it needs TLC… I have title in hand however it's not in my name

Asking 2200 or OBO

Email me for more pic : [email protected]


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 18 2009, 07:54 PM~13319070
> *You mean for today right? :dunno:
> *


yeah ....lol whhazzzuppp danny


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What it do Funky Town :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 18 2009, 08:30 PM~13319369
> *yeah ....lol whhazzzuppp danny
> *


Nada just chillin.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

orale kool


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

that monte looks good


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup foros


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm needing a hood for an 84 monte carlo that is relatively straight. If anyone knows where i can get one hit me up @ 940-727-1730. My car is in the paint shop and i was told i need a hood thats in better condition.Thanx


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I like that monte


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 18 2009, 10:00 PM~13320296
> *I like that monte
> *


It can Be yours.... 2200 OBO. :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Mar 18 2009, 09:57 PM~13320250
> *I'm needing a hood for an 84 monte carlo that is relatively straight. If anyone knows where i can get one hit me up @ 940-727-1730. My car is in the paint shop and i was told i need a hood thats in better condition.Thanx
> *


Call NEWWORLD They are local (214)214-1191 around $140.00. New.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 18 2009, 06:32 PM~13319981
> *wassup foros
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

what it do foros :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 18 2009, 10:08 PM~13320419
> *It can Be yours.... 2200 OBO. :biggrin:
> *


Im good. I got a cutty to finish first. :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*wuz sup foros * :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

What's going on Homies


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 18 2009, 09:18 PM~13320557
> *Call NEWWORLD They are local (214)214-1191 around $140.00. New.
> *


Call Irma at Irving customz she works there...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:blue\'>3-28-09 Diamond Glazed Rec. & Subliminal Bikini Car Wash & Concert NW HWY / Loop12 Dallas @ The
Wing House 


3-28-09 Rock N Rides Custom Car Show @ Lincoln Teck 2915 Alouette Dr. Grand Prairie


4-4-09Thru 4-5-9 Festival Latino Lowrider Car Show At Six Flags Over Texas in Arlington /by: Strategic Events & The ULC (United Lowrider Council)


4-5-09 Wego World Tour 97.9 The Beat Car Show Dallas Convention Center


4-12-09 ULC 1st Annual Easter Picnic BIGGEST Easter Egg Hunt In Fort Worth Gateway Park 750 Beach St. One Block North Of I30 by The United Lowrider Council 


4-18-09 Arcadia Park Elem. 2nd Annual Benefit Car Show @ Arcadia Park Elem. 1300 N. Justin Dallas


4-18-09 Car Club Or Solo Pool Tournament Players Club In Dallas For More Info (Thomas 214-693-2515)


4-26-09 Fort Worth Latin Fest @ La Grave Field 301 NE 6th Street /by: DFW Ent./Latino Ent.


4-26-09 Wego World Tour Cinco De Mayo Celebration Car Show Austin Travis County Expo Center 


5-2-09 Cinco De Mayo Car Show Waco Tx Bills Discount Tire 601 N. Hillsboro Dr /by Suenos Vajos LC


5-2-09 Cinco De Mayo Festival Car Show @ Armstrong Park Duncanville 


5-3-09 Majestics Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Off Of I35 Between Berry & Ripy


5-17-09 Wego World Tour Victoria’s Custom Auto Show @ Victoria Community Center 


5-24-09 Majestix’s 7th Annual Memorial Day Weekend Picnic Norbuck Park Dallas NW hwy & Buckner blvd


6-27-09 2nd Annual Streetlife CC Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Off Of I35 Between Berry & Ripy


7-19-09 Dallas Lowriders 4th Annual Picnic @ Joe Pool Lake Lynn Creek Park Pavilion 3 


Every 1st Sat. of the Month Rock N Ridez Car Show @ Tony’s Mex. Res. 1311 Empire Central Dr.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 18 2009, 08:39 PM~13320836
> *:scrutinize:
> *




WHAT U MEAN :scrutinize:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I hope to have mine done soon to go to some of these shows :biggrin: 

Thanks for the info Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 19 2009, 10:08 PM~13331527
> *I hope to have mine done soon to go to some of these shows  :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks for the info Loco
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 19 2009, 09:50 PM~13331288
> *----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

What do you think Guys ?
​


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 20 2009, 10:09 AM~13335529
> * uffin: :420:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Mar 20 2009, 10:20 AM~13335642
> *What do you think Guys ?
> ​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 20 2009, 10:23 AM~13335662
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*TGIF!! Sup OSO!*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 20 2009, 10:30 AM~13335737
> *TGIF!! Sup OSO!
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE!!! HELL YEA IM GLAD ITS FRIDAY!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Mar 20 2009, 08:20 AM~13335642
> *What do you think Guys ?
> ​*



Looks Great


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GIVING OUT SOME NICE 4 FT TROPHIES FOR:

BEST CAR
BEST TRUCK
BEST BIKE
AND CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION

NO ENTRY FEE!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 19 2009, 09:50 PM~13331288
> *----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

gonna be a good year.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by T o i l e t_@Mar 19 2009, 02:12 PM~13326599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Mar 20 2009, 08:20 AM~13335642
> *What do you think Guys ?
> ​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Come on guys, whats up with the nasty pics? Some of us do read the topic at work! :uh:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

*



Originally posted by Loco 61@Mar 19 2009, 06:50 PM~13331288
----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

6-7-09 2nd Annual Benifit Car Show @ The Knights of Columbus Yucca & Belknap</span>
6-27-09        2nd Annual Streetlife CC Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth  Off Of I35 Between  Berry & Ripy
7-19-09        Dallas Lowriders  4th Annual Picnic @ Joe Pool Lake  Lynn Creek Park Pavilion 3  
Every 1st Sat. of the Month Rock N Ridez  Car Show  @ Tony’s Mex. Res. 1311 Empire Central Dr.[/size][/SIZE]

Click to expand...

*[/B]U FORGOT THIS 1


----------



## spreadinglies (Jan 5, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2009, 06:41 PM~13329350
> *Call Irma at Irving customz she works there...
> *



Thx I will probably do that on monday if I cant find a used one this weekend :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:blue\'>3-28-09 Diamond Glazed Rec. & Subliminal Bikini Car Wash & Concert NW HWY / Loop12 Dallas @ The Wing House 


3-28-09 Rock N Rides Custom Car Show @ Lincoln Teck 2915 Alouette Dr. Grand Prairie

3-29-09 Red Rides 1st Annual LR Car Show 3716 Altamesa Blvd Fort Worth


4-4-09Thru 4-5-9 Festival Latino Lowrider Car Show At Six Flags Over Texas in Arlington /by: Strategic Events & The ULC (United Lowrider Council)


4-5-09 Wego World Tour 97.9 The Beat Car Show Dallas Convention Center


4-12-09 ULC 1st Annual Easter Picnic BIGGEST Easter Egg Hunt In Fort Worth Gateway Park 750 Beach St. One Block North Of I30 by The United Lowrider Council 


4-18-09 Arcadia Park Elem. 2nd Annual Benefit Car Show @ Arcadia Park Elem. 1300 N. Justin Dallas


4-18-09 Car Club Or Solo Pool Tournament Players Club In Dallas For More Info (Thomas 214-693-2515)


4-26-09 Fort Worth Latin Fest @ La Grave Field 301 NE 6th Street /by: DFW Ent./Latino Ent.


4-26-09 Wego World Tour Cinco De Mayo Celebration Car Show Austin Travis County Expo Center 


5-2-09 Cinco De Mayo Car Show Waco Tx Bills Discount Tire 601 N. Hillsboro Dr /by Suenos Vajos LC


5-2-09 Cinco De Mayo Festival Car Show @ Armstrong Park Duncanville 


5-3-09 Majestics Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Off Of I35 Between Berry & Ripy


5-17-09 Wego World Tour Victoria’s Custom Auto Show @ Victoria Community Center 


5-24-09 Majestix’s 7th Annual Memorial Day Weekend Picnic Norbuck Park Dallas NW hwy & Buckner blvd


6-7-09 Knights of Columbus 2nd Annual Benifit Car Show @ Yucca & Belknap Fort Worth


6-27-09 Streetlife CC 2nd Annual Picnic @ Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Off Of I35 Between Berry & Ripy


7-19-09 Dallas Lowriders 4th Annual Picnic @ Joe Pool Lake Lynn Creek Park Pavilion 3 


Every 1st Sat. of the Month Rock N Ridez Car Show @ Tony’s Mex. Res. 1311 Empire Central Dr.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Blanco?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 20 2009, 10:22 PM~13342432
> *Sup Blanco?
> *


whats up dog what it do :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 20 2009, 11:23 PM~13342444
> *whats up dog what it do  :biggrin:
> *


 :420:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

*  Q-VOLE FORITOS!! *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOOD TIMES79_@Mar 20 2009, 11:37 PM~13342617
> *  Q-VOLE FORITOS!!
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

This is 1983 Monte Carlo I got this car to help a fellow military member however I didn’t see the car until it arrived, So I won’t waste nobody time with this , let just say I lost

The car run but it a little rough, the body is not St8 has a few ding especially on the driver’s rear quarter panel.. the front windshield is cracked but I’m replacing it, the registration and inspection are expired, has a CD player but the speaker are not hook up right, it shows 24,000 mile but I don’t believe that is correct, I believe the carburetor need to be replace.. Interior is good but the dash is cracked it needs TLC… I have title in hand however it's not in my name 

*Asking 1800 FIRM

Email me for more pic : [email protected]*


----------



## A&M customs (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 20 2009, 11:23 PM~13342444
> *whats up dog what it do  :biggrin:
> *


whats happenin foo!
:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

so whats up today???whos cruising??? :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 21 2009, 09:20 AM~13345158
> *so whats up today???whos cruising??? :biggrin:
> *


*SHIT I WILL BE AT THE WASH TONIGHT * :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

What do you think Guys ?
​[/quote]
LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy67impala_@Mar 21 2009, 05:12 PM~13347319
> *SHIT I WILL BE AT THE WASH TONIGHT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


kool C U THERE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Mar 20 2009, 10:20 AM~13335642
> *What do you think Guys ?
> ​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

to the top  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP FOROS!?! HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF RIDES FROM THE U.L.C. OUT AT OUR EVENT THIS SATURDAY. SHOW SOME LUV TO THIS THREAD ON THE EVENT... AND SEE ALL OF YOU ON FRIDAY.  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=465762


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 sho


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> What do you think Guys ?
> ​[
> LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> [====================
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Can someone post a map for getting to this park?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 20 2009, 08:19 PM~13342402
> *----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 22 2009, 01:52 PM~13353397
> *Can someone post a map for getting to this park?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just got back from OK. man that place is wack.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 22 2009, 07:25 PM~13357207
> *Just got back from OK. man that place is wack.
> *


JUST LIKE U :0 :roflmao: :machinegun:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 22 2009, 10:25 PM~13357207
> *Just got back from OK. man that place is wack.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Mar 22 2009, 10:30 PM~13357279-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I TAKE IT YOU DONT LIKE TX


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 22 2009, 11:04 PM~13357704
> *
> I TAKE IT YOU DONT LIKE TX
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Homies..

We have allot to cover this Friday at our next meeting 3/27/2009*

3-28-09	Diamond Glazed Rec. & Subliminal Bikini Car Wash & Concert NW HWY / Loop12 Dallas @ The Wing House 

3-28-09 Rock N Rides Custom Car Show @ Lincoln Teck 2915 Alouette Dr. Grand Prairie

3-29-09 Red Rides 1st Annual LR Car Show 3716 Altamesa Blvd Fort Worth

4-4-09 Thru 4-5-9 Festival Latino Lowrider Car Show At Six Flags Over Texas in Arlington /by: Strategic Events & The ULC (United Lowrider Council)

4-5-09 Wego World Tour 97.9 The Beat Car Show Dallas Convention Center

4-12-09 ULC 1st Annual Easter Picnic BIGGEST Easter Egg Hunt In Fort Worth Gateway Park 750 Beach St. One Block North Of I30 by The United Lowrider Council

*DON’T FORGOT TO BRING THE EGGS AND CANDY…*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:red\'>*ULC* Meeting This Friday 3-27-09 At Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd, Fort Worth Texas. We need Eggs and Candy .. If You Have Any Questions PM Alex 817-891-3658 </span>


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: Sup Blanco.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Pix from yesterday at Levine's in Garland, 97.9 THE BEAT was promoting their car show coming up April 5th and *MTV TRES* was there shooting the commercial for the show. Be on the look out for it *MTV3*...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oooshitttt


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 23 2009, 11:25 AM~13361329
> *
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso :wave: how did it turn out?


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*ULA MEETING THIS THURSDAY, MARCH 26TH 
AT THE D BAR - 8:30PM*


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 23 2009, 12:20 PM~13361756
> *Sup Oso  :wave:  how did it turn out?
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Not yet homie...   Your ride gonna be ready for saturday?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

----------------------------------------







-------------------------------------------

<span style=\'color:red\'>*ULC* Meeting This Friday 3-27-09 At Anthony’s Place 2400 Meacham Blvd, Fort Worth Texas. We need Eggs and Candy .. If You Have Any Questions PM Alex 817-891-3658 </span>


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 23 2009, 11:39 AM~13362559
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: Not yet homie...      Your ride gonna be ready for saturday?
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :tears: :angry: Im waitng on my last line to come in for my sst up then got to get my batteries :angry: Ill be out at your show thou


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 23 2009, 02:27 PM~13363034
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :tears:  :angry:  Im waitng on my last line to come in for my sst up then got to get my batteries  :angry:  Ill be out at your show thou
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sup everyone


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 23 2009, 02:52 PM~13363278
> *:wave:
> *


SUP WITH IT HOMIE!?!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP FORTWORTHMEX!?!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sup oso,not much just workn..u know


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Funky Town


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 23 2009, 02:53 PM~13363289
> *SUP WITH IT HOMIE!?!
> *


whats up. nothin much here just goin through lil and u?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up everyone just want to let you guys know im still here and i have been busy so if you need to know anything pm me and i will get back to you as soon as possible or you can text me at 817-495-6251! PLEASE DO NOT MAIL ANY REGISTRATIONS IN I NO LONGER LIVE AT THE ADDRESS ON THE FORM! IF POSSIBLE I WILL MEET UP WITH YOU ! THANK YOU MUCH THE ONE THE ONLY BIG George!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 18 2009, 06:55 PM~13319077
> *tell my girl i said hello! you know which one
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin: also i forgot to say: HELLO TO EVERYBODY THAT KNOWS ME AND TO THOSE THAT WILL KNOW ME SOON : ROLLER RICH,BIG DAVID,ALEX,SAL AND VERO TO ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS AND SOLO RIDERS AND TO ALL MY FANS OF COURSE! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big George :wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 23 2009, 02:45 PM~13364392
> *
> *


WHICH ONE GUEY? :uh:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 23 2009, 02:57 PM~13364569
> *Sup Big George  :wave:
> *


wut it do bro how is everything going bro? :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Well last mounth was just a bad mounth period  I lost a really good friend & his two sons in a car wreck :tears: Just trying to stay on the grind & get my elco going how have you been doing?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

sorry to hear that bro and my prayers go out to him and his family for there lost and to you as well bro ! GOD SENDS A BUS DOWN EVERY DAY AND ONE DAY I WILL HAVE MY TOKEN TO RIDE THAT BUS AND WHEN I DO GO BRO I WANT EVERYONE TO SMILE,LAUGH AND TALK ABOUT THE GOOD TIMES WE HAD NOT CRY HOMIE CAUSE IT WAS FUN WHILE IT LASTED ! SO REMEMBER HOMIE CHERISH THE MOMENTS THAT YOU HAD AND LOOK UP SMILE AND PRAY THAT ONE DAY WE WILL ALL BE TOGETHER AGAIN !!!!!! GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 23 2009, 03:24 PM~13364971
> * sorry to hear that bro and my prayers go out to him and his family for there lost and to you as well bro ! GOD SENDS A BUS DOWN EVERY DAY AND ONE DAY I WILL HAVE MY TOKEN TO RIDE THAT BUS AND WHEN I DO GO BRO I WANT EVERYONE TO SMILE,LAUGH AND TALK ABOUT THE GOOD TIMES WE HAD NOT CRY HOMIE CAUSE IT WAS FUN WHILE IT LASTED ! SO REMEMBER HOMIE CHERISH THE MOMENTS THAT YOU HAD AND LOOK UP SMILE AND PRAY THAT ONE DAY WE WILL ALL BE TOGETHER AGAIN !!!!!! GOD BLESS YOU AND YOUR FAMILY!
> *


Thanx George it is allways hard when a family member or a good friend passes... & Look faward to seeing all my lost friends & family when i board that bus myself Brother!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 23 2009, 02:47 PM~13364423
> *:biggrin: also i forgot to say: HELLO TO EVERYBODY THAT KNOWS ME AND TO THOSE THAT WILL KNOW ME SOON : ROLLER RICH,BIG DAVID,ALEX,SAL AND VERO TO ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS AND SOLO RIDERS AND TO ALL MY FANS OF COURSE! :biggrin:
> *




OMG, BIG GEORGE WHERE HAVE U BEEN. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 23 2009, 04:47 PM~13364423
> *:biggrin: also i forgot to say: HELLO TO EVERYBODY THAT KNOWS ME AND TO THOSE THAT WILL KNOW ME SOON : ROLLER RICH,BIG DAVID,ALEX,SAL AND VERO TO ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS AND SOLO RIDERS AND TO ALL MY FANS OF COURSE! :biggrin:*


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :loco: :loco: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 23 2009, 01:47 PM~13364423
> *:biggrin: also i forgot to say: HELLO TO EVERYBODY THAT KNOWS ME AND TO THOSE THAT WILL KNOW ME SOON : ROLLER RICH,BIG DAVID,ALEX,SAL AND VERO TO ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS AND SOLO RIDERS AND TO ALL MY FANS OF COURSE! :biggrin:
> *


 $Rollin Rich$


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 23 2009, 05:37 PM~13366265
> *OMG, BIG GEORGE WHERE HAVE U BEEN.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


man ive been here i have no computer and its hard to get online so i am taking advantage of it now! so if yall WOULD LIKE TO CONTRIBUTE TO MY NEW COMPUTER GET WITH ME ? :biggrin: :biggrin: I WILL BE EXCEPTING ALL DONATIONS!!!!!! BUT ON THE REAL I AM GLAD TO BE MISSED BY MY FRIENDS! I FEEL WANTED !!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 23 2009, 03:58 PM~13364581
> *WHICH ONE GUEY? :uh:
> *


the one where ur cousin works at


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*good morning fort worth* :wave: :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP FORT WORTH!?! WHO'S ROLLIN SATURDAY TO THE BIKINI CAR WASH AND CAR SHOW????


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## FatboyR&T (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:uh: 

*TTMFT</span>*


----------



## Lil Carol (Mar 22, 2009)

I have yet to get but one response so far for a meeting regarding Easter...???


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil Carol_@Mar 24 2009, 12:42 PM~13375447
> *I have yet to get but one response so far for a meeting regarding Easter...???
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 23 2009, 05:12 PM~13364805
> *Well last mounth was just a bad mounth period   I lost a really good friend & his two sons in a car wreck  :tears:  Just trying to stay on the grind & get my elco going how have you been doing?
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil Carol_@Mar 24 2009, 03:42 PM~13375447
> *I have yet to get but one response so far for a meeting regarding Easter...???
> *


PM Sent


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2009, 01:10 AM~13382501
> *PM Sent
> 
> 
> ...


Look at you all official :biggrin: looks good dog :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 24 2009, 12:04 AM~13369740
> *man ive been here i have no computer and its hard to get online so i am taking advantage of it now! so if yall WOULD LIKE TO CONTRIBUTE TO MY NEW COMPUTER GET WITH ME ?  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I WILL BE EXCEPTING ALL DONATIONS!!!!!! BUT ON THE REAL I AM GLAD TO BE MISSED BY MY FRIENDS! I FEEL WANTED !!!!  :yes:  :yes:
> *



Hey man I called you yesterday and still aint got no call back.......... :tears: :tears:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2009)

****SNEAK PEAK****
Here is a very small look at some parts for My Cadi!!!!

A-arms before










****AFTER STEVEN FROM MAJESTICS HOOKED THEM UP****

****EXTENDED INCH AND A QUARTER****

****NOW THEY ARE READY FOR THE CHROME SHOP****


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 25 2009, 09:35 PM~13390423
> *****SNEAK PEAK****
> Here is a very small look at some parts for My Cadi!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 25 2009, 09:35 PM~13390423
> *****SNEAK PEAK****
> Here is a very small look at some parts for My Cadi!!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

sale pending! :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 25 2009, 11:14 AM~13384267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


not gonna make it saturday. some shit came up. take lots of pics for me. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

those a arms look hella good


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

seen this cars today


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 26 2009, 11:37 PM~13402860
> *seen this cars today
> 
> 
> ...


Where Was This At?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 26 2009, 09:38 PM~13402880
> *Where Was This At?
> *


that was on seminary and 35 homie! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Mar 25 2009, 07:31 PM~13390356
> *Hey man I called you yesterday and still aint got no call back.......... :tears:  :tears:
> *


say bro i didnt get your call so hit up again or pm your number bro! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup george.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 26 2009, 11:45 PM~13402950
> *that was on seminary and 35 homie! :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 26 2009, 11:46 PM~13402963
> *say bro i didnt get your call so hit up again or pm your number bro! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 U Hurt homeboys feelings. ..................................................................J/K


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 26 2009, 08:46 PM~13402078
> *those a arms look hella good
> *


thankx


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 26 2009, 07:55 PM~13400092
> *not gonna make it saturday. some shit came up.  take lots of pics for me. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.tejanoexplosion2009.com/schedule.php


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

WHATS GOOD FUNK TOWN ROLLERZ?!


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

WHATS GOOD FUNKYTOWN ROLLERZ?! CANT WAIT TILL I GET BACK TO THE STATES TO ROLL AGAIN.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: :rofl:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 27 2009, 11:02 AM~13407507
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

ALMOST THERE....


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Mar 27 2009, 10:52 AM~13407427
> *WHATS GOOD FUNKYTOWN ROLLERZ?! CANT WAIT TILL I GET BACK TO THE STATES TO ROLL AGAIN.
> *


Whats up bRO! Its good to hear from u stay safe out there.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 27 2009, 01:02 PM~13407507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 27 2009, 01:07 PM~13407548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 27 2009, 01:02 PM~13407507
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAMN! I SHOULD PRINT THIS OUT AND HAND IT OUT AT THE MEETING TONIGHT!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elsuno (Feb 28, 2009)

whats up el pintor


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elsuno_@Mar 27 2009, 04:17 PM~13409154
> *whats up el pintor
> *


Sup Suno, what u doing? :wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 27 2009, 11:02 AM~13407507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sorry ass i told you not to put that pic up! :biggrin: :twak: :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 27 2009, 10:20 AM~13406139
> *:twak:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 27 2009, 11:07 AM~13407548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PICS DON T GET NEAR HOW CLEAN THAT RIDE IS    
LOOKIN GOOD DAVE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 27 2009, 11:07 AM~13407548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM DAVE THAT MC IS VERY NICE HOMIE................................................


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Mar 27 2009, 06:53 PM~13410286-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Going to hit the streets of Foros soon! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Mar 27 2009, 09:52 AM~13407427
> *WHATS GOOD FUNKYTOWN ROLLERZ?! CANT WAIT TILL I GET BACK TO THE STATES TO ROLL AGAIN.
> *


MAN WE WAITING ON U bRO. BE SAFE OUT THERE


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 27 2009, 10:02 AM~13407507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*WTF THATS NOT HO HO*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

or maybe these later on down the road project to say the least!  
















[







IMG]
http://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv125/i...ardtop/4007.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

YEA IM DOIN GOOD OUT HERE, JUST WISH I WAS HITTIN THE SHOWS THIS TOUR. BUT YALL HOLD IT DOWN. NEXT YEAR ILL HIT IT HARD. RO.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone know of a good fort worth dj for a quincenera please let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 27 2009, 03:39 PM~13409737
> *sorry ass i told you not to put that pic up! :biggrin:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


i SEEN YOU POST THAT MORE THEN ONCE ("I TOLD YOU NOT TO PUT THAT PIC UP") George I think you should watch your self around cameras cause they are always going to get posted :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 28 2009, 12:00 AM~13412866
> *or maybe these later on down the road project to say the least!
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the clip? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 28 2009, 09:56 AM~13415088
> *how much for the clip? :biggrin:
> *


Sorry the clip is not for sale homie.


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 26 2009, 11:37 PM~13402860
> *seen this cars today
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: doing a little finishing touches getting ready for 97.9 :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Whats up funkytown! Well guys looks like the 67 is going to have a new owner pretty soon.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 28 2009, 03:23 PM~13416951
> *Whats up funkytown!  Well guys looks like the 67 is going to have a new owner pretty soon.
> *


Thats good carlos now I can ask you for a loan to fix my 61 Impala homie :biggrin: J/k Wuey stop by the house sometime wuey.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 28 2009, 05:09 PM~13417556
> *Thats good carlos now I can ask you for a loan to fix my 61 Impala homie :biggrin:  J/k Wuey stop by the house sometime wuey.
> *



Orale wey haber cuando voy!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres The Lowrider Bike For the ULC Easter Picnic Some Lucky Kid Is Going Home With A New Bike .. Thanks To Streetlife CC ....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres A Pic From Today At Wing House Subliminal CC & Diamond Glazed Records Wash & Concert Thanks Oso


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup Loco!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Mar 27 2009, 12:48 PM~13407402
> *WHATS GOOD FUNK TOWN ROLLERZ?!
> *


Whats up vato!! Stay safe out there! See u wen u get back. I should have my monte done by the time you get back and Ready to roll :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> > :0
> 
> 
> wait i know i got some JUMP AROUND footage!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Mar 28 2009, 05:32 AM~13414694
> *YEA IM DOIN GOOD OUT HERE, JUST WISH I WAS HITTIN THE SHOWS THIS TOUR. BUT YALL HOLD IT DOWN. NEXT YEAR ILL HIT IT HARD. RO.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 29 2009, 09:57 PM~13426345
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking cars homies keep up the good work. Making foros looking good with this firme rides rollin the hood. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

CAR CLUB PARTICIPATION AWARD. CAR CLUB WITH THE MOST RIDES AT THIS GRAND OPENING WILL GET THEIR PLAKA TATTED ON THEM FOR FREE. THIS IS ONLY FOR THE MEMBERS OF THAT CLUB WITH THEIR CARS OR BIKES THERE.

MUCH MORE INFO TO COME ON THIS. THERE WILL BE SOME MUSICAL PERFORMERS AND MYXTREMERADIO.NET WILL BE IN THE MIX!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

o shit


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 09:30 AM~13430002
> *o shit
> *


 :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Estrella420 is out and in a halfway house. She was on myspace...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 30 2009, 11:01 AM~13430878
> *Estrella420 is out and in a halfway house. She was on myspace...
> *


 Sup Oso, thats some good news hope to here from her soon.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 30 2009, 12:01 PM~13431476
> *Sup Oso, thats some good news hope to here from her soon.
> *


x23456789


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*

April 4 and Sunday, April 5 at Six Flags Over Texas hosts Festival Latino! Any Question See Alex or Homie John *


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

97.9 The Beat Car Show Commercial will be on air today on *MTV-TR3S* at: 4:00pm - 4:30pm - 5:08pm - 5:50pm - 8:50pm
MTV 3 Dallas - Channel 50


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 30 2009, 12:01 PM~13431476
> *Sup Oso, thats some good news hope to here from her soon.
> *


said she had 2 months to do in a halfway house...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

In the 1840's scores of Americans from the East coast were moving westward. As ranchers and settlers from the Eastern states made their way into the area, Native Americans retreated from the North Texas frontier. Meanwhile, tensions mounted between the Republic of Texas and its southern neighbor, Mexico, since Texas' victory over Mexico in 1836. On March 24, 1846, an American Army was encamped along the northern banks of the Rio Grande, directly across the river from Mexican soldiers. Within a month, hostilities commenced and a large body of Mexican cavalrymen attacked a patrol of dragoons. Declaring, "American blood had been shed on American soil", President Polk declared war on Mexico on May 13, 1846.

Major General William Worth was second in command at the opening of the Mexican-American War in 1846. While leading his troops, Worth himself planted the first American flag on the Rio Grande. At the end of the Mexican-American War in 1848, Worth was placed in command of the Department of Texas in 1849 and proposed a line of forts to mark the Western Texas frontier. One month later Worth General Worth died from cholera. Upon Worth's death, the Department of Texas ordered Major Arnold to find a new fort site near the West Fork and Clear Fork. Arnold established a camp on the bank of the Trinity River and named it Camp Worth in honor of General Worth. Soon after Arnold moved the camp to the North-facing bluff. The U.S. War Department officially named the post Fort Worth on November 14, 1849.

Although Indian attacks were still a threat in the area, pioneers were already settling near the fort which was flooded the first year and moved to the top of the bluff where the courthouse sits today. No trace of the original fort remains. Fort Worth went from a sleepy outpost to a bustling town. The Fort became the center of cattle drives, and later, the ranching industry. Its location on the Old Chisholm Trail, earned its nickname "Cowtown."

During the 1860s Fort Worth suffered the effects of the Civil War. The population dropped as low as 175, and money, food, and supply shortages burdened the residents. Gradually, however, the town began to revive. In 1876 the Texas & Pacific Railway arrived causing a boom and transformed the Fort Worth Stockyards into a premier cattle industry and wholesale trade. Fort Worth became the westernmost railhead and a transit point for cattle shipment. Cowboys took full advantage of their last brush with civilization before the long drive. They stocked up on provisions and visited saloons for a bit of gambling and carousing. With the boom times came some problems The town soon became home to Hell's Half Acre, the biggest collection of bars, dance halls and bawdy houses South of Dodge City. Throughout the 1880s and 1890s the Acre continued to attract gunmen, highway robbers, card sharks, con men, and shady ladies, who preyed on out-of-town and local sportsmen.

At one time or another reform-minded mayors and crusading newspaper editors declared war on the district but with no lasting results. The Acre meant income for the city (all of it illegal) and excitement for visitors.

A major reform campaign in the late 1880s combined with the first prohibition campaign in Texas, helped to shut down the Acre's worst in 1889. Urban growth began to improve the image of the Acre, as new businesses and homes moved into the South end of town.

By 1900 most of the dance halls and gamblers were gone. Cheap gambling and prostitution was now the fad. The police department compiled statistics showing that 50 percent of the violent crime in Fort Worth still occurred in the Acre. In 1919 martial law was brought to bear against prostitutes and barkeepers of the Acre. Fines and stiff jail sentences curtailed their activities. The Progressive era was similarly making its reformist mark felt in districts like the Acre all over the country.

In 1917, oil was discovered in West Texas about 90 miles west of Fort Worth. The gusher meant another boom for the city and helped meet the fuel demand created by World War I. Five refineries were built by 1920 and the city became a center for oil operators. Oil-rich ranchers and farmers moved to Fort Worth and built luxurious homes and towering office buildings.

During World War I flying fields were established near Fort Worth, and in 1927 an airport opened and the aviation industry began. During World War II, B-24 bombers were manufactured while bomber pilots trained nearby at Carswell Air Force Base The opening of Dallas/Fort Worth International Airport in 1974 ushered in a new era of aviation history. At the time it was built, the airport was the largest in the world. The aviation/aerospace industry remains an important factor in Fort Worth's economy today.

Partners for Livable Communities voted Fort Worth as one of "America's Most Livable Large Cities in 2004." With a vibrant cultural life, continuing development, and expanding economy in high tech industries.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 07:06 PM~13437475
> *In the 1840's scores of Americans from the East coast were moving westward. As ranchers and settlers from the Eastern states made their way into the area, Native Americans retreated from the North Texas frontier. Meanwhile, tensions mounted between the Republic of Texas and its southern neighbor, Mexico, since Texas' victory over Mexico in 1836. On March 24, 1846, an American Army was encamped along the northern banks of the Rio Grande, directly across the river from Mexican soldiers. Within a month, hostilities commenced and a large body of Mexican cavalrymen attacked a patrol of dragoons. Declaring, "American blood had been shed on American soil", President Polk declared war on Mexico on May 13, 1846.
> 
> Major General William Worth was second in command at the opening of the Mexican-American War in 1846. While leading his troops, Worth himself planted the first American flag on the Rio Grande. At the end of the Mexican-American War in 1848, Worth was placed in command of the Department of Texas in 1849 and proposed a line of forts to mark the Western Texas frontier. One month later Worth General Worth died from cholera. Upon Worth's death, the Department of Texas ordered Major Arnold to find a new fort site near the West Fork and Clear Fork. Arnold established a camp on the bank of the Trinity River and named it Camp Worth in honor of General Worth. Soon after Arnold moved the camp to the North-facing bluff. The U.S. War Department officially named the post Fort Worth on November 14, 1849.
> ...


DONT HAVE TIME 2 READ ALL THIS SHIT!!


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

which inlanes should I use? :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

​


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 10:39 PM~13438014
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Niether!! Shit is wack!! :uh: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 31 2009, 09:13 AM~13441959
> *Niether!! Shit is wack!!  :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> *


you will see.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 30 2009, 10:26 PM~13437794
> *DONT HAVE TIME 2 READ ALL THIS SHIT!!
> *


It is a good histoy lesson for your ass. :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

heyyyyyyy yup pa yuppa ghomeboyss im almost freeee but shit im out...NO MORE LOCKED DOORZZZZZ... HAHAH :0 :biggrin: I CANT wait till im home for sureeee ill be dischared may 16 to go home but this halfway house sux im here wit tha hmoeless and druggies and im ready to come home i get out 8 hours for 4 time a week during tha week day n shit soon i can go home for 24 hours but i gotta get a job and shit but yall be seein me soon i jus been job lookin and at tha libary chillin but im almost out of time damnnn public libary holla soon laterz homie i miss ya..... ONE LOVe!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

hell mutha fukin yeah!! lol cant wait for us to post up like before..take care now..laters


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Mar 31 2009, 01:19 PM~13443844
> *heyyyyyyy yup pa yuppa ghomeboyss im almost freeee but shit im out...NO MORE LOCKED DOORZZZZZ... HAHAH  :0  :biggrin:  I CANT wait till im home for sureeee ill be dischared may 16 to go home but this halfway house sux im here wit tha hmoeless and druggies and im ready to come home i get out 8 hours  for 4 time a week during tha week day n shit soon i can go home for 24 hours but i gotta get a job and shit but yall be seein me soon i jus been job lookin and at tha libary chillin but im almost out of time damnnn public libary holla soon laterz homie i miss ya..... ONE LOVe!!!
> *


Sup Starla, good to hear you almost out. See ya around. :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Mar 31 2009, 01:19 PM~13443844
> *heyyyyyyy yup pa yuppa ghomeboyss im almost freeee but shit im out...NO MORE LOCKED DOORZZZZZ... HAHAH  :0  :biggrin:  I CANT wait till im home for sureeee ill be dischared may 16 to go home but this halfway house sux im here wit tha hmoeless and druggies and im ready to come home i get out 8 hours  for 4 time a week during tha week day n shit soon i can go home for 24 hours but i gotta get a job and shit but yall be seein me soon i jus been job lookin and at tha libary chillin but im almost out of time damnnn public libary holla soon laterz homie i miss ya..... ONE LOVe!!!
> *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Mar 31 2009, 01:19 PM~13443844
> *heyyyyyyy yup pa yuppa ghomeboyss im almost freeee but shit im out...NO MORE LOCKED DOORZZZZZ... HAHAH  :0  :biggrin:  I CANT wait till im home for sureeee ill be dischared may 16 to go home but this halfway house sux im here wit tha hmoeless and druggies and im ready to come home i get out 8 hours  for 4 time a week during tha week day n shit soon i can go home for 24 hours but i gotta get a job and shit but yall be seein me soon i jus been job lookin and at tha libary chillin but im almost out of time damnnn public libary holla soon laterz homie i miss ya..... ONE LOVe!!!
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Mar 31 2009, 01:19 PM~13443844
> *heyyyyyyy yup pa yuppa ghomeboyss im almost freeee but shit im out...NO MORE LOCKED DOORZZZZZ... HAHAH  :0  :biggrin:  I CANT wait till im home for sureeee ill be dischared may 16 to go home but this halfway house sux im here wit tha hmoeless and druggies and im ready to come home i get out 8 hours  for 4 time a week during tha week day n shit soon i can go home for 24 hours but i gotta get a job and shit but yall be seein me soon i jus been job lookin and at tha libary chillin but im almost out of time damnnn public libary holla soon laterz homie i miss ya..... ONE LOVe!!!
> *


Wuts Poppin??? Good To Hear From Ya Home Girl...


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

Whats up Funky Town! :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

For those that are going to the Six Flags event here is some information..
26 cars are going to be on display, 15 cars are going to be in the parade. They will be held in a staging area until the time of the parade (7 pm).. If your car is set for the parade you or your designated drivers will be required to be present to drive your car when the parade starts.. You may have passengers in your car during the parade as well.. If you want to know where your at pm me or call me..

You nned to contact Rafeal at Strategic Event 214-824-7495 and set your move in time.
Here are the times:

Thurs: 12pm - 8pm
Fri: 12pm - 3:30pm or 11pm - 1am
Sat: 7am - 8:30am


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

fort worth :wave:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup People.... 

For those that are going to the Six Flags event here is some information..
26 cars are going to be on display, 15 cars are going to be in the parade. They will be held in a staging area until the time of the parade (7 pm).. If your car is set for the parade you or your designated drivers will be required to be present to drive your car when the parade starts.. You may have passengers in your car during the parade as well.. If you want to know where your at pm me or call me..

You nned to contact Rafeal at Strategic Event 214-824-7495 and set your move in time.
Here are the times:

Thurs: 12pm - 8pm
Fri: 12pm - 3:30pm or 11pm - 1am
Sat: 7am - 8:30am


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 31 2009, 09:32 PM~13448747
> *For those that are going to the Six Flags event here is some information..
> 26 cars are going to be on display, 15 cars are going to be in the parade. They will be held in a staging area until the time of the parade (7 pm).. If your car is set for the parade you or your designated drivers will be required to be present to drive your car when the parade starts.. You may have passengers in your car during the parade as well.. If you want to know where your at pm me or call me..
> 
> ...


pm


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Mar 30 2009, 08:06 PM~13437475
> *In the 1840's scores of Americans from the East coast were moving westward. As ranchers and settlers from the Eastern states made their way into the area, Native Americans retreated from the North Texas frontier. Meanwhile, tensions mounted between the Republic of Texas and its southern neighbor, Mexico, since Texas' victory over Mexico in 1836. On March 24, 1846, an American Army was encamped along the northern banks of the Rio Grande, directly across the river from Mexican soldiers. Within a month, hostilities commenced and a large body of Mexican cavalrymen attacked a patrol of dragoons. Declaring, "American blood had been shed on American soil", President Polk declared war on Mexico on May 13, 1846.
> 
> Major General William Worth was second in command at the opening of the Mexican-American War in 1846. While leading his troops, Worth himself planted the first American flag on the Rio Grande. At the end of the Mexican-American War in 1848, Worth was placed in command of the Department of Texas in 1849 and proposed a line of forts to mark the Western Texas frontier. One month later Worth General Worth died from cholera. Upon Worth's death, the Department of Texas ordered Major Arnold to find a new fort site near the West Fork and Clear Fork. Arnold established a camp on the bank of the Trinity River and named it Camp Worth in honor of General Worth. Soon after Arnold moved the camp to the North-facing bluff. The U.S. War Department officially named the post Fort Worth on November 14, 1849.
> ...


BORING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!1
BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :around: :around: :buttkick: 
If you ever get bored and it seems from this you do..... Walk around Downtown and read all the land marks that at posted around, A few of them even touch up on how we are called the panther city...which explains the panther on the fwpd badges.. there is all kinds of history posted downtown that people walk past and dont even read....So take a walk downtown get off the computer LOL!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 2 2009, 08:56 AM~13463036
> *BORING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!1
> BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


I wasnt bored. :biggrin: But that does sound like a plan. I thought that little piece of history was interesting. Hells half acre. c'mon. LOL


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 2 2009, 06:56 AM~13463036
> *BORING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> BBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!1
> BBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 2 2009, 07:31 AM~13463276
> *I wasnt  bored.  :biggrin:  But that does sound like a plan. I thought that little piece of history was interesting. Hells half acre. c'mon. LOL
> *


"Among the various Hell's Half Acres that dotted the frontier, none was more infamous or more rambunctious than Fort Worth's. The Fort Worth version started during the city's heyday as a drover's stop on the cattle trails to Kansas in the early 1870s. The name first appeared in the local newspaper in 1874, but by that time the district was already well established on the lower end of town, where it was the first thing the trail drivers saw as they approached the town from the south. Here there was an aggregation of one and two story saloons, dance halls, and bawdy houses, interspersed with empty lots and a sprinkling of legitimate businesses. Only those looking for trouble or excitement ventured into the Acre. As one headline put it in a description of a popular saloon there, "They Raise Merry Cain at the Waco Tap." Moreover, the usual activities of the Acre, which included brawling, gambling, cockfighting, and horse racing, were not confined to indoors but spilled out into the streets and back alleys."


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies cant wait till easter


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 2 2009, 09:07 PM~13469005
> *wuts up homies cant wait till easter
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Want to buy a pair of 1964 license plates. I have some 1960, 1962, or 1967 to trade.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 2 2009, 10:06 PM~13469818
> *Want to buy a pair of 1964 license plates. I have some 1960, 1962, or 1967 to trade.
> *


Any 61s ???


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:no:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 2 2009, 05:48 PM~13468788
> *"Among the various Hell's Half Acres that dotted the frontier, none was more infamous or more rambunctious than Fort Worth's. The Fort Worth version started during the city's heyday as a drover's stop on the cattle trails to Kansas in the early 1870s. The name first appeared in the local newspaper in 1874, but by that time the district was already well established on the lower end of town, where it was the first thing the trail drivers saw as they approached the town from the south. Here there was an aggregation of one and two story saloons, dance halls, and bawdy houses, interspersed with empty lots and a sprinkling of legitimate businesses. Only those looking for trouble or excitement ventured into the Acre. As one headline put it in a description of a popular saloon there, "They Raise Merry Cain at the Waco Tap." Moreover, the usual activities of the Acre, which included brawling, gambling, cockfighting, and horse racing, were not confined to indoors but spilled out into the streets and back alleys."
> *


LOOK WHAT U STARTED JUAN!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0 
































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 2 2009, 10:29 PM~13471039
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 2 2009, 09:07 PM~13470667
> *LOOK WHAT U STARTED JUAN!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 2 2009, 09:29 PM~13471039
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN REAL GOOD HOMIE ..................................................................


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

WTF I FEEL LIKE IM IN HISTORY CLASS :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fort worth history . The best


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 2 2009, 09:06 PM~13469818
> *Want to buy a pair of 1964 license plates. I have some 1960, 1962, or 1967 to trade.
> *


how much for the 62 plates?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 2 2009, 11:29 PM~13471039
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice homie!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop top 63 (Nov 25, 2006)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 2 2009, 09:29 PM~13471039
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BAD ASS BROTHER!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

it sure does look good :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 2 2009, 11:29 PM~13471039
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


    Thats what I'm talking about, U got down on it Dave :thumbsup: It's gona be a good summer. Looking foward to see these car on the streets soon :yes:


----------



## dant'e20 (Jan 11, 2007)

im in dallas now wheres the hangout spot at


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dant'e20_@Apr 3 2009, 09:35 PM~13479008
> *im in dallas now wheres the hangout spot at
> *


hemphill car wash  in fort worth,tx


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

David your ride looks bad ass bro...


Thanks Chad My Wife N I Had A Good Time... We Just Got Home From Settin Up At Six Flags.... Lots Of Nice Ride 


Im About To Crash Out :420:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 4 2009, 03:10 AM~13481201
> * David your ride looks bad ass bro...
> Thanks Chad My Wife N I Had A Good Time... We Just Got Home From Settin Up At Six Flags.... Lots Of Nice Ride
> Im About To Crash Out  :420:
> *


glad you could make it out Alex...tell your wife that it was a pleasure for me and my wife meeting her....you guys are welcome anytime....sorry i was so tired yesterday man, i just got into town like 9 in the morning and went straight to getting ready for last nite..... :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 4 2009, 03:10 AM~13481201
> * David your ride looks bad ass bro...
> Thanks Chad My Wife N I Had A Good Time... We Just Got Home From Settin Up At Six Flags.... Lots Of Nice Ride
> Im About To Crash Out  :420:
> *


DAMN, WE DIDNT GET HOME TILL CLOSE TO 4!!!!!!!


----------



## prieto (Jul 23, 2006)

anything going on the weekend after easter. i'm be going up there to visit mayb hang out lmk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Needs work.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 5 2009, 02:20 AM~13486902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 5 2009, 08:24 AM~13487332
> *:0
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 5 2009, 08:29 AM~13487343
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Fidel ???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by prieto_@Apr 4 2009, 11:07 PM~13485653
> *anything going on the weekend after easter. i'm be going up there to visit mayb hang out lmk
> *


Check Out The Calendar On Our Page
http://www.myspace.com/unitedlowridercouncil


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> > :0
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

no pics from today's show?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

x2


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

x3


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I like to say a special thanks To Cindy Benavides & Rafael Luna From Strategic Events.. Thanks A Million From The United Lowrider Council ( ULC )….

http://strategiceventspr.com/


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

good pics sir :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

good pics alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Apr 5 2009, 10:45 PM~13492029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brothers...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

GOOD PICS HOMIE


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*The event at Six Flags was Great !! Had good time yesterday... was so busy running around didn't see everyone until the end yesterday LOL..

Big Thanks Cindy Benavides and Rafael Luna*


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 5 2009, 10:02 PM~13492204
> *Thanks Brothers...
> *


NICE PICS ALEX


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 5 2009, 10:44 PM~13492018
> *I like to say a special thanks To Cindy Benavides & Rafael Luna From Strategic Events..  Thanks A Million From The United Lowrider Council ( ULC )….
> 
> http://strategiceventspr.com/
> ...


Nice rides homie! :biggrin: wish i would of gone...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good seeing you guys at chads house friday night. 

Alex those are some nice pics. I missed out big time. 

Hey Juan Remember my shipping fee is a #1 no onions with a coke from Mcdonalds on wednesday when I come back from san antonio with that ******* from John. I didnt say what it is cuz its top secret  My number is 940-727-1730. Hit me up wednesday around 6pm for a more accurate delivery time.
Nos Vemos Foros!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 08:40 PM~13500769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 07:40 PM~13500769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 6 2009, 10:16 PM~13502161
> *Good seeing you guys at chads house friday night.
> 
> Alex those are some nice pics. I missed out big time.
> ...


good looking out homie. I will give you a call.  Thanks man. Ill have that number 1 ready. :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 6 2009, 08:40 PM~13500769
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*AVAILABLE FOR PROMOTIONAL USE!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 6 2009, 11:18 PM~13502490-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks guys. will be starting on the cutty here soon.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 6 2009, 11:57 PM~13502696
> *
> *


----------



## gonzo2000 (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 6 2009, 08:16 PM~13502161
> *Good seeing you guys at chads house friday night.
> 
> Alex those are some nice pics. I missed out big time.
> ...


primo make it 2 #1s i want one to


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 6 2009, 09:57 PM~13502696
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

1 busy ass month. :angry: 
4-5 Wego/Six Flags
4-12 Easter
4-18,19 DFW Swap Meet
4-26 Latin Fest
5-3 Cinco de Mayo!! 
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dont forgets our cousins wedding


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 7 2009, 12:15 PM~13506391
> *dont forgets our cousins wedding
> *


  Yeah but I will only see family there!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im ready for easter..got my fenders spraycan repainted y todo :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 7 2009, 09:35 AM~13505976
> *1 busy ass month.  :angry:
> 4-5 Wego/Six Flags
> 4-12 Easter
> ...




DAMN U AINT BULLSHITTIN ABOUT THAT. WHERES THE SWAPMEET GONNA BE AT HOMIE.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 7 2009, 01:24 PM~13507016
> *DAMN U AINT BULLSHITTIN ABOUT THAT. WHERES THE SWAPMEET GONNA BE AT HOMIE.
> *


lagrave field!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 7 2009, 01:21 PM~13506982
> *im ready for easter..got my fenders spraycan repainted y todo :biggrin:
> *



Ill be there for easter tambien :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gonzo2000_@Apr 7 2009, 12:47 AM~13503253
> *primo make it 2 #1s i want one to
> *



Hey Juan make it to #1's Cuz my primo wants 1 2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC Meeting This Friday At Anthonys Place In Fort Worth at 8:00 PM 4-10-09 If You Need More Info Please PM Or Call Me alex 817-891-3658 Thanks


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Pimp Your Ride, Promo Commercial...</span>

Register at: <a href=\'http://www.mtv3dallas.com\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>www.mtv3dallas.com</a>


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 7 2009, 10:24 AM~13507016
> *DAMN U AINT BULLSHITTIN ABOUT THAT. WHERES THE SWAPMEET GONNA BE AT HOMIE.
> *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 7 2009, 11:10 AM~13507461
> *ULC Meeting This Friday At Anthonys Place In Fort Worth at 8:00 PM 4-10-09 If You Need More Info Please PM Or Call Me alex 817-891-3658  Thanks
> *



:biggrin: MEETING TIME.. SEE YOU ALL THERE THIS FRIDAY


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

To anyone wanting to go to the Duncanville Car Show I will give flyers and entry forms to Alex to have at the meeting.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC Meeting This Friday At Anthonys Place In Fort Worth at 8:00 PM 4-10-09 If You Need More Info Please PM Or Call Me alex 817-891-3658 Thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 sure.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*COMING 14TH JUNE 2009*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 7 2009, 06:40 PM~13511567
> *ULC Meeting This Friday At Anthonys Place In Fort Worth at 8:00 PM 4-10-09 If You Need More Info Please PM Or Call Me alex 817-891-3658  Thanks
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1111459480.html


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 8 2009, 04:12 PM~13519508
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1111459480.html
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i cant believe hes sellin harley


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sup juan


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 8 2009, 03:12 PM~13519508
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1111459480.html
> *


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

CHECK THIS OUT YOU CAN NOW BUY YOUR TICKETS ONLINE !!!!

JUST CLICK ON THE LATINFEST 2009 PAGE 

myspace.com/latinfesttx  








​


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 8 2009, 05:22 PM~13520286
> *sup juan
> *


sup bro. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup homies :wave: 

Well the wife got into a wreck the other day & im needing to sell my elco to get another family car :tears: :tears: So if yall know anyone looking for a ride that is good to go hit me up..... Here is the link were its posted on craigslist 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1113785587.html


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 8 2009, 09:09 PM~13522418
> *Sup homies  :wave:
> 
> Well the wife got into a wreck the other day & im forced to sell my elco  :tears:  :tears:  So if yall know anyone looking for a ride that is good to go hit me up..... Here is the link were its posted on craigslist
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 8 2009, 09:09 PM~13522418
> *Sup homies  :wave:
> 
> Well the wife got into a wreck the other day & im needing to sell my elco to get another family car  :tears:  :tears:  So if yall know anyone looking for a ride that is good to go hit me up..... Here is the link were its posted on craigslist
> ...


 :rant: :rant: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

its my friday :biggrin: lets get this over with.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 9 2009, 09:29 AM~13526367
> *its my friday :biggrin: lets get this over with.
> *


WHAT IS A NEW SCHOOL LOWRIDER?????? :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Homies..

So let talk about this weekend with the forecast saying it going to Rain Sunday.. at the ULC meeting tomorrow


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 9 2009, 09:27 AM~13526964
> *Hey Homies..
> 
> So let talk about this weekend with the forecast saying it going to Rain Sunday.. at the ULC meeting tomorrow
> *


 :yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: theoso8, Macias
SUP HECTOR!?! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 9 2009, 10:13 AM~13527426
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: theoso8, Macias
> SUP HECTOR!?! :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


QUE PASO OSO!!!!!! hows it going????


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 9 2009, 11:41 AM~13527659
> *QUE PASO OSO!!!!!! hows it going????
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 9 2009, 11:38 AM~13528124
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thats good homie!!!!! you goin tomorrow to the meeting?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 9 2009, 01:03 PM~13528332
> *thats good homie!!!!! you goin tomorrow to the meeting?
> *


YESSIR SEE YOU ALL THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

NEW WAVE DFW TX representing at Six Flags Over Texas.. I broke out Homie Styln 69 Impala for the first time in 3 years, also took out my 51 Chevy Panel truck - Homie Styln Delivery Service..
Hang's with my friends from Techniques, Dallas Lowriders & my granddaughter and her friend rep'n the Wave.....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

seen this today..kinda reminded me of homie stylin panel truck :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

is it true the ulc is gettin one of this in case it rains???


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 9 2009, 04:42 PM~13530183
> *is it true the ulc is gettin one of this in case it rains???
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 8 2009, 02:12 PM~13519508
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1111459480.html
> *


TELL FEDIAL I SAID :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I see you guys at the meeting Tomorrow Night...


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 5 2009, 08:44 PM~13492018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam I have not seen the cotton in the wheel well in a mintue :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 9 2009, 10:17 AM~13526859
> *WHAT IS A NEW SCHOOL LOWRIDER?????? :biggrin:
> *


me. :biggrin: 
The shit that all the old school cats love. we change it up.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

ttt for the Funk


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, artisticdream63, Texas Massacre
:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rick :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 9 2009, 10:24 PM~13533376
> *ttt for the Funk
> *


Sup Matt


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco how u been


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 9 2009, 07:26 PM~13533396
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, artisticdream63, Texas Massacre
> :wave:
> *


GETTING READY 4 SATURDAY OR SUNDAY :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Im thinking to take the elco out for easter but i cant drive it ill have to trailer it :angry:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 9 2009, 07:52 PM~13533809
> *Im thinking to take the elco out for easter but i cant drive it ill have to trailer it  :angry:
> *


FUCK IT JUST DRIVE IT HOMIE UR JUST GOING DOWN THE STREET


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*<span style=\'colorrange\'><span style=\'color:red\'>ULA'S 8TH ANNUAL EASTER PICNIC
</span>
EASTER EGG HUNT (In Memory of Magali Morales) WILL BE AT 1PM 

**Pls be sure that all beverages MUST be in cups**

thanks for everyones support with the easter eggs</span>*


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 9 2009, 10:52 PM~13533809
> *Im thinking to take the elco out for easter but i cant drive it ill have to trailer it  :angry:
> *



C if u can get temp paper plates....All u need is liability insurance and the tittle and like $30.oo for a month, less $ for 2 week time. Get them at your local tax office were they give out plates.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*ULC Peeps we need to make a decision if we are going to change to Saturday, I’ve been on the Phone with John getting email from Alex and been trying to call Fernando from StreetLife .. As it stand right now the port johns are going to be delivered Sunday morning and we still got time to change to Saturday ???*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 10 2009, 12:15 PM~13538631
> *ULC Peeps we need to make a decision if we are going to change to Saturday, I’ve been on the Phone with John getting email from Alex and been trying to call Fernando from StreetLife .. As it stand right now the port johns are going to be delivered Sunday morning and we still got time to change to Saturday ???
> *


:0 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 10 2009, 12:15 PM~13538631
> *ULC Peeps we need to make a decision if we are going to change to Saturday, I’ve been on the Phone with John getting email from Alex and been trying to call Fernando from StreetLife .. As it stand right now the port johns are going to be delivered Sunday morning and we still got time to change to Saturday ???
> *


 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 10 2009, 10:20 AM~13538678
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno: 

I guess tonight we will find out


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

TONIGHT I WELL HAVE PRE-SALE TICKETS @ THE MEETING .
SO HIT ME UP IF YOU NEED THEM..








​


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Alex! Whats the story on the picnic?? :dunno:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 10 2009, 08:57 PM~13543822
> *Sup Alex! Whats the story on the picnic??   :dunno:
> *



*SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY RAIN OR SHINE!!!!**[/color][/SIZE]*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 11 2009, 12:24 AM~13544047
> *
> SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY RAIN OR SHINE!!!![/color][/SIZE]
> *


*


I agree Mr. Rick. But Im down for Whatever!!! What you gota work tomorrow???*


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 10 2009, 09:34 PM~13544136
> *I agree  Mr. Rick. But Im down for Whatever!!!  What you gota work tomorrow???
> *


NO I JUST HAVE A VERY VERY BUSY DAY TOMORROW. LIL RICKS BASEBALL GAME AND 2 EASTER PARTIES


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 11 2009, 12:36 AM~13544156
> *NO I JUST HAVE A VERY VERY BUSY DAY TOMORROW. LIL RICKS BASEBALL GAME AND 2 EASTER PARTIES
> *


Ay Guey!!! Ya we got soccer game, steel yard, and get the grill ready for sunday. We'll c u Sunday. Wish I had my car this weekend but oh well. I know the wait will be worth it. Laterz Rick its past my bed time :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite.. 
Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...

So please say a prayer tonite for brother Louie..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2009, 06:59 PM~13549087
> *Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite..
> Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
> Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...
> ...


My prayers are with him & his family


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2009, 08:59 PM~13549087
> *Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite..
> Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
> Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 11 2009, 05:59 PM~13549087
> *Louie Morales from L&M Customs needs your prayors.. Louie is in the hospital and needs everyone to say a pray for him tonite..
> Louie is a Texas legend, he has been a world title hop record holder and one of the first Texan to win the LRM hop title when it was dominated by Cali hopper..
> Louie is also a top notch painter and has created many cars that have graced the pages of LRM over the years...
> ...


my prayers are out their for you Louie !!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies happy easter to all the family and friends. :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Rain Or Shine We Are Already There!!
OVER 5000 Easter Eggs
:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Happy easter To my homies in the Funk 

Sup Loco & Juan :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Had a good time today homies!!! I think things went really well. I had to leave kinda early cuz I had to go to work tho. Oh well... Laterz :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

had a good time at the picnic..big props to the ulc for puttin it together :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Apr 12 2009, 10:39 AM~13552692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 12 2009, 10:39 AM~13552692
> *Happy easter To my homies in the Funk
> 
> Sup Loco & Juan  :wave:
> *


sup dogg :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*WE ARE DOING IT AGAIN SO COME HELP BENEFIT 
THE MEN AND WOMEN OF THIS GREAT NATION.. 
SO LET GET READY TO RUMBLE 14TH JUNE 2009

TFFT*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 12 2009, 07:29 PM~13556562
> *had a good time at the picnic..big props to the ulc for puttin it together :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Great Turnout !!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 13 2009, 08:09 AM~13559397
> *Great Turnout !!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

ehhh que paso homies.. jus cruzin thru while im out n the street tryin to look for a mutha fuckin job..haha dallas is a bitch neways ehh my back window of my caprice got broken out so am i gonna have to take some of my vinly off to put tha back window in.. im thinkin bout goin to tha wreck yard and see but itll be a pick takin on off i unno know where to began neone got any idea..??.. os0..loco..germaine??? i know im gonna have to spend a grip..ahhh..holla laterz


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 13 2009, 11:03 AM~13560298
> *PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 13 2009, 11:04 AM~13560310
> *ehhh que paso homies.. jus cruzin thru while im out n the street tryin to look for a mutha fuckin job..haha dallas is a bitch neways ehh my back window of my caprice got broken out so am i gonna have to take some of my vinly off to put tha back window in.. im thinkin bout goin to tha wreck yard and see but itll be a pick takin on off i unno know where to began neone got any idea..??.. os0..loco..germaine??? i know im gonna have to spend a grip..ahhh..holla laterz
> *


hey starla..lol iive never tried doing a bak window..last time i tried to take one off..that bitch shattered into a million pieces..just get a bag and some tape youll be alright


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 13 2009, 12:17 PM~13560893
> *hey starla..lol iive never tried doing a bak window..last time i tried to take one off..that bitch shattered into a million pieces..just get a bag and some tape youll be alright
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

A bag and some tape hahaha


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Somebody has to have pic??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ill post the ones i took tonight...next time i aint drinking the day before a picnic, felt like shit..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Good pics


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good pics


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 13 2009, 07:32 PM~13564907
> *good pics
> *


X2


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

x3


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

x4


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 13 2009, 08:31 PM~13565460
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Apr 13 2009, 07:18 PM~13564761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

nice pics and videos you guys


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

NICE PICS HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 13 2009, 03:47 PM~13562866
> *ill post the ones i took tonight...GOOD LUCK WITH THAT HOMIE... I SAY THAT AFTER EVERY PICNIC!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: </span>*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 14 2009, 08:15 AM~13570411
> *GOOD LUCK WITH THAT HOMIE... I SAY THAT AFTER EVERY PICNIC!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol fuk it...sorry if i missed anyone..u might be on the video :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:thumbsup: GOOD PICS HOMIE!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

REAL GOOD PICS AND A GREAT TURN OUT .


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

GOING OUT TO ALL THE CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ! ! !

If you need Preregistered Form hit up George Today @ 817 495-6251
Dont Forget about the Deadline April 18,2009 










​


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

We will have a big fundraiser for Luis Morales this Sunday, April 19th at 4000 Pioneer Rd. in Balch Springs from 12 noon - 5pm. More info to come.

<span style=\'color:green\'>As you may know Luis Morales (LM Customs) has been in the hospital for the past week. His condition is still the same. He has no insurance so ALL PROCEEDS will go to Luis and his family in this time of need. Please we would like for you to make plans to attend this fundraiser. We will be selling, tacos, raffle tickets, good prices on haircuts and much more. We may also have a car wash. I will keep you guys updated. Please once again - ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales family, so please try to attend this event. thanks</span>[/b]


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 13 2009, 09:04 AM~13560310
> *ehhh que paso homies.. jus cruzin thru while im out n the street tryin to look for a mutha fuckin job..haha dallas is a bitch neways ehh my back window of my caprice got broken out so am i gonna have to take some of my vinly off to put tha back window in.. im thinkin bout goin to tha wreck yard and see but itll be a pick takin on off i unno know where to began neone got any idea..??.. os0..loco..germaine??? i know im gonna have to spend a grip..ahhh..holla laterz
> *


In my past I had to replace a few back windows, but from what I know you will have to replace the complete vinly top at least thats what I have had to do. My 94 Lac got its back window busted out so after talking to David from MAJESTICS (Teal62impala) we decided to take off the rag top and go with a bald top!!!! Call around, some junk yards will take it out for you, just got to throw out 20-75 bucks more but it worth it since it is easy to break the glass trying to take it out


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420: 
DFW SWAP MEET THIS WEEKEND!! LA GRAVE FIELD!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Apr 14 2009, 09:54 PM~13578557
> *We will have a big fundraiser for Luis Morales this Sunday, April 19th at 4000 Pioneer Rd.  in Balch Springs from 12 noon - 5pm.  More info to come.
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>As you may know Luis Morales (LM Customs) has been in the hospital for the past week.  His condition is still the same.  He has no insurance so ALL PROCEEDS will go to Luis and his family in this time of need.  Please we would like for you to make plans to attend this fundraiser.  We will be selling, tacos, raffle tickets, good prices on haircuts and much more.  We may also have a car wash.  I will keep you guys updated.  Please once again - ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales family, so please try to attend this event.  thanks</span>*
> [/b]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Apr 14 2009, 09:54 PM~13578557
> *We will have a big fundraiser for Luis Morales this Sunday, April 19th at 4000 Pioneer Rd.  in Balch Springs from 12 noon - 5pm.  More info to come.
> 
> <span style=\'color:green\'>As you may know Luis Morales (LM Customs) has been in the hospital for the past week.  His condition is still the same.  He has no insurance so ALL PROCEEDS will go to Luis and his family in this time of need.  Please we would like for you to make plans to attend this fundraiser.  We will be selling, tacos, raffle tickets, good prices on haircuts and much more.  We may also have a car wash.  I will keep you guys updated.  Please once again - ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales family, so please try to attend this event.  thanks</span>*
> [/b]


 :angel:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 13 2009, 08:15 PM~13565303
> *x3
> *


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

ULC TTT!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Who is going to the swap meet this weekend? I might bring the Elco out to try & sell it


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

My car at Kandy Shop Kustoms




> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2009, 11:49 PM~13579955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sneak peek at the under side of the hood


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2009, 09:23 PM~13588502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Danny ! How you been homie??


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 15 2009, 08:31 PM~13589609
> *Sneak peek at the under side of the hood
> *


 :0 Looks good bro


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Charlie!!


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Apr 15 2009, 10:40 PM~13589752
> *:0 Looks good bro
> *



Thank you sir. I dont think Johns gona post anymore pics until its done tho.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

SO WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT MY FLYER ...
​


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 15 2009, 10:08 PM~13589203
> *Who is going to the swap meet this weekend? I might bring the Elco out to try & sell it
> *


    :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 15 2009, 10:34 PM~13589664
> *Hey Danny ! How you been homie??
> *


Todo buien, your car is looking good... like the color :thumbsup: 


Thanx for every one that posted pics of the pic-nic on easter for us to see. :yes: 

Germain, DID U SAY U ARE MAKING A VIDEO? Estodo... cant wait too c it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 16 2009, 09:17 AM~13592620
> *Todo buien, your car is looking good... like the color :thumbsup:
> Thanx for every one that posted pics of the pic-nic on easter for us to see. :yes:
> 
> ...


sup danny.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 16 2009, 09:17 AM~13592620
> *Todo buien, your car is looking good... like the color :thumbsup:
> Thanx for every one that posted pics of the pic-nic on easter for us to see. :yes:
> 
> ...


sup danny...i already finished it im just uploadingn it now..gots to represent fort worth tx to da fullest..lol i hope yall like it..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 15 2009, 11:13 PM~13590334
> *SO WHAT YOU THINK ABOUT MY FLYER ...
> ​*


they all lookgoood


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Here It Is..sorry if i missed anyone.but i really felt like shit..but i still recorded


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 16 2009, 03:22 PM~13595835
> *Here It Is..sorry if i missed anyone.but i really felt like shit..but i still recorded
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 16 2009, 01:22 PM~13595835
> *Here It Is..sorry if i missed anyone.but i really felt like shit..but i still recorded
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD VIDEO HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 16 2009, 03:22 PM~13595835
> *Here It Is..sorry if i missed anyone.but i really felt like shit..but i still recorded
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video homie :thumbsup: damn i left to early missed out on the hopping :angry:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up germain good job on the video homie cant wait till the next one orale homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 16 2009, 01:42 PM~13594905
> *sup danny...i already finished it im just uploadingn it now..gots to represent fort worth tx to da fullest..lol i hope yall like it..
> *


U got down on the video as always. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
So when are we gona see "GERMAINS STREET RIDA VIDEO, VOL 1 " for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 16 2009, 07:34 PM~13598630
> *U got down on the video as always.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> So when are we gona see "GERMAINS STREET RIDA VIDEO,  VOL 1 " for sale? :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: Hell yea, that was a abd video homie. Wish I would of been there for the picnic...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 16 2009, 03:20 PM~13595818
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Sweeeeeet! Nice Germain Keep It Up Bro...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 16 2009, 05:45 PM~13597488
> *wuts up germain good job on the video homie cant wait till the next one orale homie :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks bro  ..


QUOTE(Elpintor @ Apr 16 2009, 07:34 PM) *
U got down on the video as always. thumbsup.gif thumbsup.gif thumbsup.gif
So when are we gona see "GERMAINS STREET RIDA VIDEO, VOL 1 " for sale? biggrin.gif

lol nah no for sale ...i need to get me a bad ass camera first.  j/k  

yes.gif yes.gif yes.gif yes.gif Hell yea, that was a abd video homie. Wish I would of been there for the picnic... sad.gif

theres gonna be lost of shows/picnics coming up  dont worry


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2009, 09:51 PM~13600045
> *  Sweeeeeet!  Nice Germain Keep It Up Bro...
> *


thanks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Bob?


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 16 2009, 12:55 PM~13595010
> *they all lookgoood
> *


THANX BRO


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Apr 16 2009, 04:55 PM~13596895
> *Nice video homie :thumbsup:  damn i left to early missed out on the hopping :angry:
> *


next time fuk it


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Best of Show Car 
$500.00

Best of Show Truck-
$500.00

Best of Show Bicycles- 
$400.00
____________________________________________________________
Hop
Single pump - 
$300.00
$100- 2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Double pump - 
$500.00
$300-2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

RADICAL HOPPERS-
$500.00
$300- 2nd

Must have at least 3 entry’s
____________________________________________________________
Most Members $300
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Furthest Distance $100
____________________________________________________________








​


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2009, 09:56 PM~13600099
> *Sup Bob?
> *


waitin in line for the bodyman to get on my ride 

wus up with you?


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*Hey guys don't forget that we have a meeting tonight at Will's Shop. The address is 4000 Pioneer RD
Balch Springs, TX 75180
the meeting will get started at 8pm

Please send 1 or 2 representatives from your club/shop. If you are donating an item please, please be sure to bring it with you (if its something small). Also it's not to late to donate an item, we will gladly accept any and all donations. This will be a quick meeting, so please be on time so we can get started as quickly as possible. If you have any questions please call me or send me an email. Or you can always call Will @ 214-989-8392. Thanks and see you guys at the meeting.

<span style=\'colorurple\'>Fundraiser for Luis Morales (LM Customs)
Sunday - April 19th
12N-5pm

We will be selling food and drinks and lots of raffles

Please pass the word for the Fundraiser the more people the better. So invite all your family, friends and neighbors. This is for a great cause. Let's also continue to keep Luis and his family in our prayers.</span>*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Who is going to roll with me to Arcadia Park school car show tomorrow?? Let's go to Dallas and rep Ft Worth.. Give me a call.. 469-735-0502


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Apr 16 2009, 11:18 PM~13602058
> *Best of Show Car
> $500.00
> 
> ...



say get at me so we can finalize our deal!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 16 2009, 02:22 PM~13595835
> *Here It Is..sorry if i missed anyone.but i really felt like shit..but i still recorded
> 
> *


What song is that you used?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 17 2009, 01:27 PM~13606353
> *What song is that you used?
> *


dopehouse family..its on the "when devil Strikes" cd


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 17 2009, 01:38 PM~13606468
> *dopehouse family..its on the "when devil Strikes" cd
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i was gonna use this one


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 17 2009, 01:45 PM~13606547
> *i was gonna use this one
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Check Out The ULC 1st Annual Easter Picnic

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...endID=449735882


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up guys!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 19 2009, 11:43 AM~13621261
> *Whats up guys!!!
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

been slow lately


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Lonestar Round Up
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=471769


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

*  TTT  *


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHATS UP FORT WORTH


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Apr 20 2009, 05:27 AM~13628229
> *WHATS UP FORT WORTH
> *


----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

I also wanted to let you guys know that Luis was up yesterday. I went to go see him after the fundraiser. I was telling him about the event. When I mentioned that we had a hop at the fundraiser he opened his eyes really big, I know he wanted to say something but couldn't. Please continue to pray for him and his family. I will continue to keep you guys posted. Once again, THANK YOU guys for ANOTHER great event.  [/b]


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats good news.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 16 2009, 03:22 PM~13595835
> *Here It Is..sorry if i missed anyone.but i really felt like shit..but i still recorded
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin: damnn fort worth doin it up homie cant wait till i can get back in tha mix of things.. u gonna make a bizness of doin this..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

whats up starla..business? hell no..just for fun.. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 17 2009, 01:47 PM~13606573
> *:thumbsup:
> *


i think i seen r ur mc rollin yesterday thru the southside..i was too far to see good..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Unemployed sux.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 20 2009, 01:14 PM~13630700
> *Unemployed sux.
> *


lol...good down time...vacation..im probably next.. :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 20 2009, 01:53 PM~13631097
> *lol...good down time...vacation..im probably next.. :uh:
> *


Stay positive. still looking. went to 3 staffing agencies today. also applies for unemployment and fill out some apps online.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 20 2009, 12:42 PM~13630355
> *i think i seen r ur mc rollin yesterday thru the southside..i was too far to see good..
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

it looked hella nice


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 20 2009, 02:32 PM~13631485
> *Stay positive. still looking. went to 3 staffing agencies today. also applies for unemployment and fill out some apps online.
> *


ey wanna slang bootleg blu rays...lol jk


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 20 2009, 10:42 AM~13630355
> *i think i seen r ur mc rollin yesterday thru the southside..i was too far to see good..
> *


Yep he was rollin yesterday to the park :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 20 2009, 06:52 PM~13634215
> *Yep he was rollin yesterday to the park :biggrin:
> *


yup..he just said that.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 20 2009, 05:32 PM~13633279
> *ey wanna slang bootleg blu rays...lol  jk
> *


ahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 20 2009, 06:52 PM~13634215
> *Yep he was rollin yesterday to the park :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro where did you get the chrome strips for the bumpers???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 20 2009, 06:24 PM~13635879
> *Hey bro where did you get the chrome strips for the bumpers???
> *


J & J SUPPLY


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 20 2009, 06:24 PM~13635162
> *yup..he just said that.
> *


Thought he typed it... but ok


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 21 2009, 06:51 AM~13640487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 21 2009, 05:59 AM~13640252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope Ricky gets better homie!!! And good luck to him on May 15th...prayers are with him


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 21 2009, 08:33 AM~13640391
> *Thought he typed it... but ok
> *


lol...funny


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 21 2009, 07:45 AM~13640186
> *J & J SUPPLY
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: 
:h5:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 21 2009, 09:24 AM~13640686
> *I hope Ricky gets better homie!!! And good luck to him on May 15th...prayers are with him
> *


THANKS HOMIE!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 21 2009, 11:02 AM~13641399
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> :h5:
> *


HOW MUCH THEY RUN THERE????? :cheesy:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 21 2009, 08:02 AM~13641399
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:
> :h5:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 21 2009, 09:46 AM~13641847
> *THANKS HOMIE!
> *


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

I want to build a bike for my son (4 year old). I already got a frame does anybody knows who can paint it and probably custom the frame.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 21 2009, 06:51 AM~13640487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 21 2009, 12:22 PM~13642139
> *HOW MUCH THEY RUN THERE????? :cheesy:
> *


$60.00 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## {belinda} (May 17, 2006)

*I'm still doing a raffle on the following items, I will take the raffle tickets to the ULA meeting Thursday if your interested. This raffle will be going on til the 16th of May. So bring your $$ to the meeting if you would like to buy a raffle ticket. ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales Family. Thanks and pass the word.

$250.00 - Cortez Engraving on anything - $10.00 raffle ticket

Covered Patio or extension on driveway - Montoya Concrete (Mere)- $10.00 raffle ticket

Pinstripe on car or bike - by Chris - $10.00 raffle ticket

$3000 paint job by JB Kustoms - $20.00 raffle ticket (see Joe Ruiz)

Bike by Torres Empire - $5.00 raffle ticket

Skateboard by Torres Empire - $1.00 raffle ticket

Club/Shop LOGO Banner - by Oso - Subliminal - $5.00 raffle ticket

and several other misc raffles at $1.00

I also have tickets for the Latin Fest 2009 that Lucio donated if you want to buy some, the money will also go back to the Morales Family*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Apr 22 2009, 10:24 AM~13653768
> *I'm still doing a raffle on the following items, I will take the raffle tickets to the ULA meeting Thursday if your interested.  This raffle will be going on til the 16th of May.  So bring your $$ to the meeting if you would like to buy a raffle ticket.  ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales Family.  Thanks and pass the word.
> 
> $250.00 - Cortez Engraving on anything - $10.00 raffle ticket
> ...


SHE WILL BE HERE AT OUR CAR WASH SELLING THESE TICKETS. WE WILL BE THERE FRON 11-4. ALL PROCEEDS FROM RAFFLE GOING TO LOUIE FROM LM CUSTOMS AND ALL PROCEEDS FROM CAR WASH WILL GO TO LIL RICKY, THE BABY BOY WE ARE DOING THE BENEFIT CAR SHOW FOR ON THE 17TH.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 22 2009, 10:27 AM~13653798
> *SHE WILL BE HERE AT OUR CAR WASH SELLING THESE TICKETS. WE WILL BE THERE FRON 11-4. ALL PROCEEDS FROM RAFFLE GOING TO LOUIE FROM LM CUSTOMS AND ALL PROCEEDS FROM CAR WASH WILL GO TO LIL RICKY, THE BABY BOY WE ARE DOING THE BENEFIT CAR SHOW FOR ON THE 17TH.
> 
> 
> ...


NOT THE GIRL FROM THE FLYER... I MEANT BELINDA!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 22 2009, 10:28 AM~13653807
> *NOT THE GIRL FROM THE FLYER... I MEANT BELINDA!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :twak: .
:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 22 2009, 10:48 AM~13653959
> *  :twak: .
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by {belinda}_@Apr 22 2009, 10:24 AM~13653768
> *I'm still doing a raffle on the following items, I will take the raffle tickets to the ULA meeting Thursday if your interested.  This raffle will be going on til the 16th of May.  So bring your $$ to the meeting if you would like to buy a raffle ticket.  ALL PROCEEDS will go to the Morales Family.  Thanks and pass the word.
> 
> $250.00 - Cortez Engraving on anything - $10.00 raffle ticket
> ...


I want a ticket. :biggrin: If yall will be at the ULC meeting Ill have cash


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i need some latinfest tickets...who still got some for sale?get at me plz


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

ToNite For 

Any Yall Who Need Any Last Minute Tkts, 


Any One Who Wants 2 Be a 

Vendor, or needs a Booth, or 


Anybody Needing 2 Reg 
Their Cars and The Show


From 6:30pm to 9pm !!!!!
@
LaGrave Field

301 Ne 6th St
Fort Worth, TX 76106


From Downtown:

From the Fort Worth Courthouse head North on Main Street. Cross over the Trinity River bridge and proceed to the NE 7th Street light. Turn right (East) and NE 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


From Fort Worth Stockyards:

From the Fort Worth Stockyards head South on Main Street and go to the NE 7th Street light. Turn left (East) and NE 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


From North of Fort Worth:

Proceed South on I-35 to the North Side Drive Exit. Turn right (West) on North Side Drive and go to Main Street. Turn left (South) on N. Main Street and go to the NE 7th Street light. Turn left (East) and NE 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


From East of Fort Worth:

Proceed West on I-30 or West on I-20 to the I-35 Exit. Go North on I-35 to the North Side Drive Exit. Turn left (West) on North Side Drive and go to Main Street. Turn left (South) on N. Main Street and go to the NE 7th Street light. Turn left (East) and NE 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


From South of Fort Worth

Proceed North on I-35 to the North Side Drive Exit. Turn left (West) on North Side Drive and go to Main Street. Turn left (South) on N. Main Street and go to the NE 7th Street light. Turn left (East) and 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


From West of Fort Worth

Proceed East on I-30 or East on I-20 to the I-35 Exit. Go North on I-35 to the North Side Drive Exit. Turn left (West) on North Side Drive and go to N. Main Street. Turn left (South) on Main Street and go to the NE 7th Street light. Turn left (East) and NE 7th Street will take you directly into the LaGrave Field parking lot.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im ready.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:wave: whats up funky town whos all goin to the show this sunday?


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 21 2009, 07:26 PM~13648022
> *I want to build a bike for my son (4 year old). I already got a frame does anybody knows who can paint it and probably custom the frame.
> *


YEA HOMIE THIS VATO FROM NORTH SIDE DOES CUSTOM LOW RIDER BIKES AND HIS NAME IS RICHARD AND HIS NUMBER IS 817-230-7933 JUST TELL HIM THAT RAYMOND SENT U 2 HIM .


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 21 2009, 09:26 PM~13648022
> *I want to build a bike for my son (4 year old). I already got a frame does anybody knows who can paint it and probably custom the frame.
> *


Pics of the frame. Im down to help.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Apr 22 2009, 05:11 PM~13657991
> *YEA HOMIE THIS VATO FROM NORTH SIDE DOES CUSTOM LOW RIDER BIKES AND HIS NAME IS RICHARD AND HIS NUMBER IS 817-230-7933 JUST TELL HIM THAT RAYMOND SENT U 2 HIM .
> *


Pics? I like seeing local bikes.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 04:13 PM~13658620
> *Pics? I like seeing local bikes.
> *


I DONT HAVE ANY PICS HOMIE , BUT ILL ASK HIM IF HE DOES ?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Apr 22 2009, 03:25 PM~13656774
> *:wave: whats up funky town whos all goin to the show this sunday?
> *


i am lol..i already got my tickets


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Apr 22 2009, 03:25 PM~13656774
> *:wave: whats up funky town whos all goin to the show this sunday?
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2009, 09:49 PM~13660923
> *
> *


SUP HOMEBOY!?!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Apr 22 2009, 06:48 PM~13658970
> *I DONT HAVE ANY PICS HOMIE , BUT ILL ASK HIM IF HE DOES ?
> *


  



Every one all hooked up for the show?
I saw them latin fest shirts.  
Im get 2. 1 to wear. 1 for the wall.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Apr 22 2009, 04:11 PM~13657991
> *YEA HOMIE THIS VATO FROM NORTH SIDE DOES CUSTOM LOW RIDER BIKES AND HIS NAME IS RICHARD AND HIS NUMBER IS 817-230-7933 JUST TELL HIM THAT RAYMOND SENT U 2 HIM .
> *


Thanks Raymond.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 05:13 PM~13658620
> *Pics? I like seeing local bikes.
> *


Who painted your bike?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

que onda homies


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 22 2009, 09:10 AM~13653132
> *$60.00  :0
> *



Thx RIck! Im gonna need them for my hooptie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 21 2009, 05:51 PM~13645747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

A few new pic's...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 22 2009, 10:51 PM~13661821
> *Who painted your bike?
> *


Innovative Customs from Lubbock. Club members. good prices. BAD ASS WORK. BAD ASS PRICES!
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=437496


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 22 2009, 11:21 PM~13662199
> *A few new pic's...
> 
> 
> ...


I was going crazy when I saw it up close.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.jbkustoms.net/
These guys still around?


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

i ended up with a spare ticket to the latin fest. anyone of yall homies need one? let me know :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 22 2009, 10:48 PM~13661778
> *
> Every one all hooked up for the show?
> I saw them latin fest shirts.
> ...


PICS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP FOROS?????


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 23 2009, 07:26 AM~13664375
> *SUP FOROS?????
> *


Sup OSO??  


I will be drinking beer at Houston Street Bar in Downtown Saturday Nite having my own Pre Party!! :0


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 23 2009, 06:22 AM~13664635
> *Sup OSO??
> I will be drinking beer at Houston Street Bar in Downtown Saturday Nite having my own Pre Party!!  :0
> *


Great Bar!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 23 2009, 09:04 AM~13664845
> *Great Bar!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes it is!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 23 2009, 08:22 AM~13664635
> *Sup OSO??
> I will be drinking beer atPre Party!!  :0
> *


*unofficial preparty?*

*WHO'S DOWN?*
*DONT BE SCARED!*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 11:41 AM~13666080
> *unofficial preparty?
> 
> WHO'S DOWN?
> ...


*Dallas Gentleman's Club *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 23 2009, 02:13 PM~13667465
> *Dallas Gentleman's Club
> *


Why we got to go to dallas for a fort worth based show?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I just want to get drunk. :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 03:56 PM~13668494
> *Why we got to go to dallas for a fort worth based show?
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 23 2009, 03:56 PM~13668500
> *I just want to get drunk. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 23 2009, 04:04 PM~13668561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you know! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 23 2009, 07:04 AM~13664845
> *Great Bar!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


J-RAY loves him some Houston Street


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

I hear its gonna rain sunday? :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

that would suck


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 23 2009, 11:13 AM~13667465
> *Dallas Gentleman's Club
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 23 2009, 09:37 PM~13672584
> *TTT
> *


ya vete a dormir Alex !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 23 2009, 10:42 PM~13672647
> *ya vete a dormir Alex !
> *


 :420: Sup Luis?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone know where i can get a hose for the back to the front(15) feet maybe?thanks.....,if it rains sunday, that will be fuked up


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TGIF!!


----------



## benjamin6973 (Oct 28, 2008)

> (anyone know where i can get a hose for the back to the front(15) feet maybe?thanks.....,if it rains sunday, that will be fuked up)
> try stuart hose on sylvana and riverside


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

i got it hit me up 40 bucks :biggrin: 817-810-9691 :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

whats crackin raymond.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

hydraulic hose

15 foot #6 - $40

4 foot # 6- $20

returns $-10


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 24 2009, 10:46 AM~13676577
> *hydraulic hose
> 
> 15 foot #6 - $40
> ...


damn thats good and ur close by to....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hell yeah


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 24 2009, 10:46 AM~13676577
> *hydraulic hose
> 
> 15 foot #6 - $40
> ...


when do you guys open???its closed right now


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

Whats up 817 Funky Town, 817 Arlington here :biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 24 2009, 08:38 AM~13676509
> *whats crackin raymond.
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE , JUST BEEN CHILIN .


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Apr 24 2009, 12:55 PM~13679135
> *Whats up 817 Funky Town,  817 Arlington here  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE , 817 REPORTIN IN ? :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 24 2009, 01:23 PM~13678821
> *when do you guys open???its closed right now
> *


were open hit me up been delivering parts.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 24 2009, 05:13 PM~13680431
> *were open hit me up been delivering parts.
> *


u guys carry the gforeII pumps??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 24 2009, 05:35 PM~13680599
> *u guys carry the gforeII pumps??
> *


whats up juan...whats the secret to moving your signature to the middle?? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 24 2009, 05:37 PM~13680610
> *whats up juan...whats the secret to moving your signature to the middle?? :biggrin:
> *


you said it. secret. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 24 2009, 05:58 PM~13680775
> *you said it. secret. :biggrin:
> *


heres the real question..can you spot the cop cars???








*Fucking Bastards*​


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 24 2009, 02:13 PM~13680431
> *were open hit me up been delivering parts.
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 24 2009, 06:16 PM~13680892
> *heres the real question..can you spot the cop cars???
> 
> 
> ...


yep :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 24 2009, 05:49 PM~13681133
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Bigstew! Check out Kandy shop kustoms in the bike section...My monte is gettin painted. Should be finished in a couple of weeks :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 23 2009, 03:35 PM~13669381
> *J-RAY loves him some Houston Street
> 
> 
> ...


I think Texas Massacre and Teal62impala like it too!!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 24 2009, 10:42 PM~13682866
> *I think Texas Massacre and Teal62impala like it too!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 25 2009, 02:03 AM~13684300
> *fuk those racistmotherfuckers at houston st and patio :biggrin:
> *


haha. I luv that place. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 25 2009, 02:04 AM~13684309
> *haha. I luv that place. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 25 2009, 02:07 AM~13684332
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I finished my set up lastnight Ill see yall out at the show tomarrow  

And the Elco will be there with alot of other ones that have been put up for a while!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Apr 25 2009, 02:03 AM~13684300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

seen some impalas on trailers @ northside for the show tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 25 2009, 08:24 AM~13685531
> *I finished my set up lastnight Ill see yall out at the show tomarrow
> 
> And the Elco will be there with alot of other ones that have been put up for a while!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@Apr 24 2009, 02:55 PM~13679135
> *Whats up 817 Funky Town,  817 Arlington here  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

My ride is ready!!!!!Ill probably roll it out to sonic tonight :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 25 2009, 04:12 PM~13687254
> *My ride is ready!!!!!Ill probably roll it out to sonic tonight  :biggrin:
> *


me too its such a beautyful day today..to be cruising the ride bumping some oldie jams


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 25 2009, 03:23 PM~13687320
> *me too its such a beautyful day today..to be cruising the ride bumping some oldie jams
> *


orale see you there homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 25 2009, 04:12 PM~13687254
> *My ride is ready!!!!!Ill probably roll it out to sonic tonight  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Hector


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2009, 03:52 PM~13687456
> *Sup Hector
> *


sup alex, que haciendo?


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHO'S ROLLIN OUT TONITE?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Apr 25 2009, 04:38 PM~13687709
> *WHO'S ROLLIN OUT TONITE?
> *


maybe me wey!!! call me george has my number.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TTT

Good show.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

And here is a pic of George after bullying a little girl


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Oscar... U Missed A Good Show..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 26 2009, 08:23 PM~13696625
> *Sup Oscar... U Missed A Good Show..
> *


i know had a lot to do :angry: it looks like it was a big show my B next time :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 26 2009, 09:53 PM~13697007
> *i know had a lot to do :angry:  it looks like it was a big show my B next time  :biggrin:
> *


your not the only one who missed it oscar! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

looks like a good show.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i had me lots of fun  lookin forward to the next show


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 27 2009, 12:08 AM~13698689
> *i had me lots of fun  lookin forward to the next show
> *


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

Don't forget'' MAJESTICS '' where doing a B.B.Q this sunday that ..ECHO LAKE PARK .


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 27 2009, 12:15 PM~13702534
> *Don't forget'' MAJESTICS '' where doing a B.B.Q this sunday that ..ECHO LAKE PARK .
> *


damn..foros doing it big


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 27 2009, 12:15 PM~13702534
> *Don't forget'' MAJESTICS '' where doing a B.B.Q this sunday that ..ECHO LAKE PARK .
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 27 2009, 12:15 PM~13702534
> *Don't forget'' MAJESTICS '' where doing a B.B.Q this sunday that ..ECHO LAKE PARK .
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I got to work


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 27 2009, 10:15 AM~13702534
> *Don't forget'' MAJESTICS '' where doing a B.B.Q this sunday that ..ECHO LAKE PARK .
> *


ILL B THERE HOMIE .


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup FUNKY TOWN :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 27 2009, 05:24 PM~13705973
> *Sup FUNKY TOWN  :wave:
> *


Sup Mat. Pics of your Elco? I didnt see it there.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:angry: My camera went dead & I didnt get any :tears: If you wana see it its sittiing right out side the house :biggrin: 

Did anyone get any pics of it??????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 27 2009, 05:46 PM~13706230
> *:angry:  My camera went dead & I didnt get any  :tears:  If you wana see it its sittiing right out side the house  :biggrin:
> 
> Did anyone get any pics of it??????
> *


Ill have to check it out one of these days bro.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:biggrin: Yea since the show i have had alot of calls on it i got something els in mind if it sells


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 27 2009, 03:37 PM~13704754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Click For Some Pics

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...endID=449735882


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Should be a cruise this Saturday. Who's down? LMK


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

what time?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 27 2009, 02:53 PM~13706302
> *:biggrin:  Yea since the show i have had alot of calls on it i got something els in mind if it sells
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 27 2009, 10:05 PM~13709393
> *Should be a cruise this Saturday. Who's down? LMK
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 27 2009, 10:08 PM~13709457
> *what time?
> *


Lets start at 8:30


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## gonzo2000 (Apr 13, 2008)

Loco 61 thanks 4 taking us to lunch on Sunday had a good time nice family :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gonzo2000_@Apr 28 2009, 12:34 AM~13711750
> * Loco 61 thanks 4 taking us to lunch on Sunday had a good time nice family  :biggrin:
> *


Any Time Bro....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:  5 Hours Later 







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxJCmlKIg7c


http://www.youtube.com/user/cassoa


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2009, 01:27 AM~13712322
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: WHEN WAS THIS!?!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol..good pics alex..cant wait for sunday...a cruise the night before the picnic??im down with it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 28 2009, 12:14 PM~13715242
> *lol..good pics alex..cant wait for sunday...a cruise the night before the picnic??im down with it
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

good video alex...Hell yea


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Hell yea good video Alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 28 2009, 01:54 PM~13716349
> *good video alex...Hell yea
> *


 Thanks Germain & Matt


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2009, 12:54 AM~13712505
> *:420:   5 Hours Later
> 
> 
> ...


nice vid loco 61


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 28 2009, 03:06 PM~13717160
> *nice vid loco 61
> *


Thanks Brother...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Any one going to Pate this weekend?


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 28 2009, 01:06 PM~13717160
> *nice vid loco 61
> *


:thumbsup: X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Apr 28 2009, 06:28 PM~13719280
> *:thumbsup: X2
> *


----------



## k louie (Jul 17, 2006)

just putin out there been intown 2weeks i have a2003 black escalade,leather,sunroof,screens looking to trade for a lowlow anyone intrested hitme up :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by k louie_@Apr 28 2009, 09:10 PM~13721007
> *just putin out there been intown 2weeks i have a2003 black escalade,leather,sunroof,screens looking to trade for a lowlow anyone intrested hitme up  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by k louie_@Apr 28 2009, 06:10 PM~13721007
> *just putin out there been intown 2weeks i have a2003 black escalade,leather,sunroof,screens looking to trade for a lowlow anyone intrested hitme up  :biggrin:
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 28 2009, 10:20 PM~13722210
> *  :dunno:
> *


His Going To Be Intown In Two Weeks N Wants To Trade His Ride For A LowLow


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GO MAVS!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I will be attending this show in Cali, I went last year and this is a very good show. There over 1,000 very nice car's there.. Anyone interested in attending this show with me let me know. Sam Torres show will be about 2 weeks later.. I'm staying for both..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

On May 9th the ULC will be having a car wash will be in Ft Worth for Louie and Lil Ricky... We hope that some ULA members will travel out to Ft Worth for our car wash, even if they come in there dailys drivers... We may have a hop going on as well..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 29 2009, 10:48 AM~13727765
> *On May 9th the ULC will be having a car wash will be in Ft Worth for Louie and Lil Ricky... We hope that some ULA members will travel out to Ft Worth for our car wash, even if they come in there dailys drivers... We may have a hop going on as well..
> *


  TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*BACK ON TRACK!!! FT WORTH CRUISE!!! WHOS DOWN? HELL IF NOT A CRUISE LETS POST UP AT SONIC IF WEATHER PERMITS.*  GET THIS THREAD BACK ON CRUISING.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 29 2009, 12:56 PM~13729490
> *BACK ON TRACK!!! FT WORTH CRUISE!!! WHOS DOWN? HELL IF NOT A CRUISE LETS POST UP AT SONIC IF WEATHER PERMITS.  GET THIS THREAD BACK ON CRUISING.
> *


Who else is gonna roll?????


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 29 2009, 11:04 AM~13729582
> *Who else is gonna roll?????
> *


THEM 817 ACES AR ALWAYS READY 2 ROLL OR POST UP AT THE CAR WASH IN THE SOUTH AND THEN ROLL OUT 2 SONIC IN NORTH SIDE HOMIE . THATS HOW WE DO IT IN FOROS TEJAS . KEEP IT ALIVE DAY AND NIGHT HOMIES .


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

Whats good fort worth, my name is charlie and iam looking for a job.If there is any shops in need of help here is my resume please contact me at the number below thanks  








Charlie Sarriera
Fort Worth, Texas
Phone: (817) 914-2605 
[email protected]

________________________________________
Certified State Inspector
Offering 7 Years of Experience in Every Year, Make, and Model ________________________________________

Qualification Highlights
•	Produce an average 60 flat rate hours weekly performing automotive diagnostic analysis, repair, and maintenance. 
•	Maintain an excellent customer satisfaction rate with virtually zero comebacks, interface professionally and communicate easily with customers, service writers and co-workers: known for integrity and honesty in all customer dealings. 
•	Up sell 20+ hours of work each month; accurately assess problems and needs and provide adequate information and advice for customer decision-making.
•	Working knowledge of Snap On scan tools, All Data and Chilton computer systems.
•	Certified in Land Rover Engine Management System. 
•	Experience in automotive detail and color sanding.

Work History
Automotive Technician
Petrie Auto Sales (all years, makes, and models)-Fort Worth, TX. 2005-2009
(817) 625-5001

Automotive Technician
Five Star Ford- North Richland Hills, TX. 2005-2005
(817) 498-8838

Automotive Technician
Land Rover- Fort Worth, TX. 2002-2004
(817) 336-0885

Automotive Detail
Autobahn Motorcars- Fort Worth, TX. 1999-2002
(817) 336-0885


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

I am No longer affiliated with SHOW & GO Polishing. 

My new buisness is Carlos Polishing & Plating...

We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at [email protected] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Apr 29 2009, 01:04 PM~13729582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY BRO THATS WHATS UP!  THE WASH TO SONIC.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Asi me gusta mira a la gente animada  
lets do it car wash to sonic...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:nosad: Car in Shop!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

WASSUP FOROS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 29 2009, 04:05 PM~13731541
> *:nosad: Car in Shop!!
> *


Sucks for you. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 29 2009, 04:20 PM~13731717
> *WASSUP FOROS
> *


CRUISING!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 28 2009, 04:21 PM~13719192
> *Any one going to Pate this weekend?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

*T
T
T*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 29 2009, 03:45 PM~13731356
> *THATS WHATS UP OSO.
> ALREADY BRO THATS WHATS UP!   THE WASH TO SONIC.
> *


SO WASSUP? THE WASH TO THE SONIC!?! WHAT TIME?? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Apr 29 2009, 02:43 PM~13730697
> *Whats good fort worth, my name is charlie and iam looking for a job.If there is any shops in need of help here is my resume please contact me at the number below thanks
> Charlie Sarriera
> Fort Worth, Texas
> ...


TTT For Homie


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Watch the 10 oclock new ft worth school shut down cause the flu.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 29 2009, 09:10 PM~13734976
> *Watch the 10 oclock new ft worth school shut down cause the flu.
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 29 2009, 09:10 PM~13734976
> *Watch the 10 oclock new ft worth school shut down cause the flu.
> *


Closed Til May 8th


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 29 2009, 08:59 PM~13734787
> *m down. you down who else is down?*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2009, 09:11 PM~13734991
> *Closed Til May 8th
> *


that flu shyt is no joke,we need to protect our little ones,


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 29 2009, 07:34 PM~13735436
> *that flu shyt is no joke,we need to protect our little ones,
> *


HELL YEA WE DO HOMIE . I GOT 4 OF THEM LITTLE ONES . :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gonzo2000_@Apr 27 2009, 09:34 PM~13711750
> * Loco 61 thanks 4 taking us to lunch on Sunday had a good time nice family  :biggrin:
> *


DAMN WHERE WAS I AT :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 29 2009, 09:45 PM~13735602
> *DAMN WHERE WAS I AT :angry:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Apr 29 2009, 09:38 PM~13735502
> *HELL YEA WE DO HOMIE . I GOT 4 OF THEM LITTLE ONES . :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

Good Show guys. Very nice cars that were out there! Cant wait till the next one. Ill be going to Echo lake park this Sun.:thumbsup: 
Ill post more tomorrow.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Apr 29 2009, 10:04 PM~13735907
> *Good Show guys. Very nice cars that were out there! Cant wait till the next one. Ill be going to Echo lake park this Sun.:thumbsup:
> Ill post more tomorrow.
> 
> ...


  NiCE PICZ


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2009, 10:14 PM~13736062
> * NiCE PICZ
> *


x2


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

Artistics.TX
:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 29 2009, 10:25 PM~13736270
> *Artistics.TX
> :wave:
> *


sup rick dogg!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: STILLTIPPIN46, 972impala63, artisticdream63

yo!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by gonzo2000_@Apr 28 2009, 12:34 AM~13711750
> * Loco 61 thanks 4 taking us to lunch on Sunday had a good time nice family  :biggrin:
> *


X2. Gota go back to that place fo sho!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Apr 29 2009, 02:43 PM~13730697
> *Whats good fort worth, my name is charlie and iam looking for a job.If there is any shops in need of help here is my resume please contact me at the number below thanks
> Charlie Sarriera
> Fort Worth, Texas
> ...


Damn homie good luck on the hunt. I'll keep an eye out.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sup bigmike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gonzo2000_@Apr 28 2009, 12:34 AM~13711750
> * Loco 61 thanks 4 taking us to lunch on Sunday had a good time nice family  :biggrin:
> *


good meeting you homie.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Im down to ride, count me in!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 30 2009, 12:45 AM~13738531
> *sup bigmike
> *


Sup fortworthmex :thumbsup: It was a good show sunday overall but the judging on the bikes sucked tho. Sho was a lot of nice rides.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 30 2009, 09:59 AM~13740818
> *Im down to ride, count me in!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thats my homie.

WHO NEXT? :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 10:31 AM~13741783
> *Thats my homie.
> 
> WHO NEXT? :biggrin:
> *


hell yea foo ride till i die!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 30 2009, 10:12 AM~13740975
> *Sup  fortworthmex  :thumbsup: It was a good show  sunday overall but the judging on the bikes sucked tho. Sho was a lot of nice rides.
> *


the concert was bad ass i fukin enoyed it...drinkin beer and listening to some good music


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bad ass pics homie.


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Apr 30 2009, 08:16 PM~13747491
> *Bad ass pics homie.
> *


thnx bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Apr 30 2009, 08:17 PM~13747513
> *thnx bro
> *


what part of fort worth you stay at?


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

South side


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Apr 30 2009, 08:29 PM~13747615
> *South side
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

nice pics taken from different angles


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 30 2009, 08:45 PM~13747755
> *nice pics taken from different angles
> *


thnx bro


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

NICE PICS VATO LOCO . I LIKE DA DIFFERENT ANGLES U LOOK LIKE A PRO ON DA CAMERA . :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Apr 29 2009, 09:34 PM~13738372
> *X2. Gota go back to that place fo sho!
> *


DAMN MIKE U COULDNT INVITE EIGHTER :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Those Are Cool Ass Pics .:Vato Loco:. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sweet Pics Germain


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2009, 11:21 PM~13749822
> *Sweet Pics Germain
> 
> *


thanks ..lol my lady took em :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 30 2009, 11:41 PM~13750137
> *thanks ..lol my lady took em :0
> *


Damn... Tell Her Good Pics.. Guest You Guys Will Make A Good Tag Team...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for putting that schedule together Alex.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2009, 11:48 PM~13750273
> *Damn... Tell Her Good Pics.. Guest You Guys Will Make A Good Tag Team...
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 1 2009, 12:23 AM~13750839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass. I got the fort worth skyline on my arm.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 30 2009, 10:23 PM~13750839
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THATS A BAD ASS TAT . REPRESINTIN THAT 817 PROUD HOMIE , I LIKE THAT. AND THOSE AR SOME BAD ASS PICS 2 HOMIE , UR RUCA IS JUST AS GOOD AS U . :biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHATS UP ALEX , WHEN AR WE GONA GET 2 C THAT BAD ASS 61 ON DA STREETS OF THE 817 ROLLIN AROUND ?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

X2 on the nice pics!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Good pics & Bad ass tatt

I rep it too HOMIE


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 1 2009, 05:46 AM~13752155
> *DAM THATS A BAD ASS TAT . REPRESINTIN THAT 817 PROUD HOMIE , I LIKE THAT. AND THOSE AR SOME BAD ASS PICS 2 HOMIE , UR RUCA IS JUST AS GOOD AS U .  :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro ..thats not my tatt tho my homeboy gots that shit on his arm..and the fort worth skyline on the very top as well..it looks nice makes me get want to get sleeved up and shit :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 1 2009, 11:37 AM~13754152
> *Good pics & Bad ass tatt
> 
> I rep it too HOMIE
> ...


nice tatto bro


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 1 2009, 12:26 AM~13750874
> *bad ass. I got the fort worth skyline on my arm.
> *


post it up :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 1 2009, 01:54 PM~13755598
> *post it up  :0
> *












fucked up pic. started off the sleave. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 1 2009, 02:09 PM~13755721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Boo. :biggrin: Looks good fool.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 1 2009, 02:12 PM~13755750
> *Boo. :biggrin:  Looks good fool.
> *


 :angry: nikku said boo. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Apr 30 2009, 05:47 PM~13747201
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD PICS HOMIE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 30 2009, 09:08 PM~13749646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> I'll be attending this show after going to the Imperials show. A friend of mine in Texas ULA is promting this show.. He is orginally from Cali... Hope some of the homies from Majestics will attend this show...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@May 1 2009, 02:55 PM~13756217
> *GOOD PICS HOMIE!! :thumbsup:
> *


Nice Avatar u got their :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

here goes some more pics


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@May 1 2009, 02:57 PM~13756253
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

66NM_lOfZy0&


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 1 2009, 05:49 AM~13752160
> *WHATS UP ALEX , WHEN AR WE GONA GET 2 C THAT BAD ASS 61 ON DA STREETS OF THE 817 ROLLIN AROUND ?
> *


I Wish It Were Soon.... Still Got Lil Wayz To Go....  

Those Are Some Nice Tatts...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

fukin weather :angry:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 1 2009, 05:12 PM~13757681
> *66NM_lOfZy0&
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 1 2009, 03:49 PM~13756817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 1 2009, 08:29 PM~13759437
> *
> *


  




throw back.. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

SQioGWWfJYk&
the fukin jam


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

cant forget this one
btxuQAJ4OfA&


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 2 2009, 07:48 AM~13763217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TIME LAST NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

O Shit Gabriel Inglacias!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

HERE'S THE LINK TO THE THREAD I STARTED FOR LIL RICKY AND HIS SHOW. SHOW SOME LOVE AND KEEP HIM IN UR PRAYERS...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry13764166


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 2 2009, 03:07 PM~13765077
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 2 2009, 03:27 PM~13765157
> *:banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


It pored!


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

reppin da 817 ACES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

I GUESS NO BODYS ROLLIN 2 NITE ? WEATHER SUCKS HOMIES .


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@May 2 2009, 02:24 PM~13765509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE THEM PICS BRO , AND YES SIR REPPIN THEM 817 ACES ALL DAY AND NITE .


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@May 2 2009, 04:24 PM~13765509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Now Thats What Im Talkin About....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 2 2009, 09:48 AM~13763217
> *
> 
> 
> ...


U Guys Brothers...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 Bubble that covers Cowboys indoor field collapses 

:0 :0 
http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa...s.11e43627.html


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol thats fuked up loco...fukin rain man no cruise tonight i guess


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Whos watchn the fights!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63+May 2 2009, 04:24 PM~13765512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Talked To This Guy In A 63 Impala After The Show As I Was Leaving And Today I Actually Met Him At The Swap Meet Heres A Video He Made Of the Show Good To See Everyone Into Lowriders... Cool Ass Dude Too


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2009, 06:56 PM~13766312
> *I Talked To This Guy In A 63 Impala After The Show As I Was Leaving And Today I Actually Met Him At The Swap Meet Heres A Video He Made Of the Show Good To See Everyone Into Lowriders... Cool Ass Dude Too
> 
> 
> ...


2:21 :0 :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 2 2009, 07:05 PM~13766369
> *2:21  :0  :yessad:
> *


I Alwayz Thought It Was A Vert...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol i watched all of restodan videos  looks hella easy if you know what ur doing


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2009, 02:39 PM~13765587
> *U Guys Brothers...
> *


thats what he said!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@May 3 2009, 12:46 AM~13768713
> *thats what he said!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Still Going Down Today See Ya Out There


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2009, 09:51 AM~13769787
> *Still Going Down Today See Ya Out There
> 
> 
> ...


I Had A Good Time..Except For The Close Call.. Inside Joke... :0 . Thanks Majestics ...


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2009, 09:51 AM~13769787
> *Still Going Down Today See Ya Out There
> 
> 
> ...


any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one rollin to this?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2009, 06:27 PM~13772229
> *I Had A Good Time..Except For The Close Call.. Inside Joke...  :0 . Thanks Majestics ...
> *


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

wait till u see the video
:biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 3 2009, 10:00 PM~13774661
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS TO CLOSE hno:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

hell yeah...i could of got run over lol.. :0 alex car would of gotten fuked


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@May 3 2009, 11:22 PM~13774973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good pics


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 3 2009, 10:23 PM~13774989
> *good pics
> *


thanx bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 3 2009, 11:12 PM~13774835
> *hell yeah...i could of got run over lol.. :0 alex car would of gotten fuked :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! :0


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ErTJ2VtoV4o&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ErTJ2VtoV4o&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+May 3 2009, 11:12 PM~13774835-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO Now But I Heart Stoped Earlier... :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2009, 11:38 PM~13775203
> *LMAO Now But I Heart Stoped Earlier... :biggrin:
> *


i injured myselt..cant work 2morrow lol....j/k


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 3 2009, 11:40 PM~13775225
> *i injured myselt..cant work 2morrow lol....j/k
> *


 :0 

Good Vids. AN Pics Fellas


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2009, 10:42 PM~13775271
> *:0
> 
> Good Vids. AN Pics Fellas
> *


YOU TOOK ALL THE PICS.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@May 3 2009, 11:45 PM~13775300
> *YOU TOOK ALL THE PICS.....
> *


I'll Post Them Up Tomorrow..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Im Out... Gotta Gettin Up Early .. :420:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies had a good time that was a close call alex i saw the look on your face i thought you were going to kill some one LOL laters :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@May 3 2009, 11:00 PM~13774662
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 4 2009, 01:21 AM~13776244
> *wuts up homies had a good time that was a close call alex i saw the look on your face i thought you were going to kill some one LOL laters  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@May 3 2009, 11:22 PM~13774973
> **


 :0 
:cheesy: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 4 2009, 06:27 AM~13777162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 3 2009, 11:12 PM~13774835
> *hell yeah...i could of got run over lol.. :0 alex car would of gotten fuked
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QSFW29jclRg&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QSFW29jclRg&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&hl=en&feature=player_embedded&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 4 2009, 06:27 AM~13777162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 4 2009, 08:27 AM~13777162
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HAHA. Damn


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

Thank you Guys and The Woman that want to the B.B.Q on Sunday :thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Check out a few pix from yesterday, we did a photo-shoot for a couple local rappers Big Beam & Skinny Red they are coming out with a new song called “SiX-FouR” – Sin7 hooked me uP with them. They will be sending me some of the shot done with the real camera, the photographer got down some of the pix look like they were done in studio…

You can go here to check out some of their music free: http://executivemusic.com/bbsr/

Big Beam & Skinny Red


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2009, 11:52 PM~13775398
> *I'll Post Them Up Tomorrow..
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 4 2009, 08:25 PM~13784007
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2009, 11:52 PM~13775398
> *I'll Post Them Up Tomorrow..
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 4 2009, 10:51 PM~13785924
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

nice ass pictures alex :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good pics


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 5 2009, 01:04 AM~13787586
> *nice ass
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 5 2009, 08:38 AM~13789140
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


did i post that..??
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: post a booty shot


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

5 de mayo.. :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 5 2009, 09:16 AM~13789366
> *5 de mayo.. :0
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO JUST ANOTHER EXCUSED TO DRINK CORONAS.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,May 5 2009, 10:54 AM~13790167
> *HAPPY CINCO DE MAYO JUST ANOTHER EXCUSED TO DRINK CORONAS.
> *


x2  k onda jimmy..u still got the rag 4?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

OLD SCHOOL VIDEO


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May, 09:12 AM~13789340
> *did i post that..??
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: post a booty shot
> *


I just found outs its animated...its nice too


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 5 2009, 12:39 PM~13791345
> *Auh Yea Babie that's right were back to celebrate mothers day with a concert reunion  and car show at the famous Rocket Skating Palace.
> 
> Located at the corner of Cockrell Hill Rd @ W. Davis in the beautiful city of Oak Cliff,Tx. That's right were taking it back, waaaaaay back down memory lane with the sounds from..
> ...


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

nice


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 5 2009, 10:11 AM~13791024
> *x2   k onda jimmy..u still got the rag 4?
> *


SIMON STILL GOT IT IMMA KEEP IT AND DO A FRAME OFF RESTORETION.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,May 5 2009, 03:50 PM~13793371
> *SIMON STILL GOT IT IMMA KEEP IT AND DO A FRAME OFF RESTORETION.
> *


kool its gonna be nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC MEETING THIS FRIDAY @ 8:30 AT ANTHONYS PLACE 
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL OR PM ME 

ALEX 817-891-3658


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 5 2009, 09:24 AM~13791179
> *
> *


DIGGIN THE AVATAR


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 3 2009, 10:12 PM~13774835
> *hell yeah...i could of got run over lol.. :0 alex car would of gotten fuked
> 
> 
> ...


This was a good hop.. Everyone had thier own opinion as to who won but there was no drama.. When the hops are close it's a split decision and the crowd will decide who they think did best.. Thx to Switchman Jr, Primo and Ernie aka Spyderman for coming out and hopping.. Was a nice time and weather wasn't to bad.. Thx to the Big 'M' for the BBQ... We need to have more ULC picnics this year.. And let's go cruising...

opp's left out a big shout out to the cook.. Can't remember his name but he is a very cool vato...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 5 2009, 10:16 PM~13797497
> *DIGGIN THE AVATAR
> *


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2009, 08:55 PM~13796463
> *ULC MEETING  THIS FRIDAY @ 8:30 AT ANTHONYS PLACE
> IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL OR PM ME
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :0 

         :wow: :wow:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 6 2009, 08:58 AM~13801404
> *:0  :0
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 6 2009, 09:58 AM~13801404
> *:0  :0
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> ...


nice pic


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 6 2009, 12:24 PM~13803001
> *nice pic
> *


I think Alex took it...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 6 2009, 11:47 AM~13802574
> *  uffin:  :420:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up Fort Worth


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 6 2009, 07:58 AM~13801404
> *:0  :0
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 6 2009, 12:25 PM~13803016
> *I think Alex took it...
> *


Not Me Homie It Was My Homies From Extreme Designs  


ULC MEETING THIS FRIDAY @ 8:30 AT ANTHONYS PLACE 
IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS GIVE ME A CALL OR PM ME 

ALEX 817-891-3658


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 6 2009, 08:58 AM~13801404
> *:0  :0
> 
> :wow:  :wow:
> ...


TTT!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 6 2009, 09:39 PM~13809043
> *TTT!!! :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


x2


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:biggrin:  :420:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 7 2009, 08:30 AM~13812944
> *:biggrin:    :420:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

So whats the deal on a cruise?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 7 2009, 11:27 AM~13814621
> *So whats the deal on a cruise?
> *


YOUR BRINGING OUT THE CUTDOG [*===*]
======================== \ ------ /


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 7 2009, 02:23 PM~13816257
> *YOUR BRINGING OUT THE CUTDOG      [*===*]
> ==========================\------/
> *


  :yes:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 7 2009, 06:25 PM~13818805
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up Mike! Any day now huh?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC MEETING TOMORROW FRIDAY 8:30 COME AND SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT.. LOCATION WILL BE AT ANTHONYS PLACE NORTH SIDE OF FORT WORTH IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS FEEL FREE TO GIVE ME A CALL 
THANKS 

ALEX 817-891-3658


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

A Little Video Of My 61... Check Out My Youtube  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGT3U6dzl4E


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ur car is almost done homie..keep up the good work bro :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2009, 07:42 PM~13819490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Day after wego. :0


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2009, 10:06 PM~13821602
> *A Little Video Of My 61...  Check Out My Youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGT3U6dzl4E
> ...


Ride is coming down!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2009, 11:06 PM~13821602
> *A Little Video Of My 61...  Check Out My Youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGT3U6dzl4E
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2009, 07:42 PM~13819490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Where at homie? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 8 2009, 11:08 AM~13825756
> *Where at homie?  :dunno:
> *


Tattoo shop off altemesa


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 7 2009, 11:27 PM~13823532
> *Day after wego. :0
> *


 ^^^

WEGO _____ WHERE


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 8 2009, 07:32 AM~13825415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT BIG GEORGE IN A ROLLERZ ONLY SHIRT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 8 2009, 12:14 PM~13826368
> *IS THAT BIG GEORGE IN A ROLLERZ ONLY SHIRT
> *


 :yes:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 8 2009, 12:12 PM~13826354
> *^^^
> 
> WEGO _____ WHERE
> *


RED LOBSTER :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 8 2009, 12:12 PM~13826354
> *^^^
> 
> WEGO _____ WHERE
> *


day after wego in abilene.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 8 2009, 12:37 PM~13826627
> *day after  wego in abilene.
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 8 2009, 09:35 AM~13826600
> *RED LOBSTER
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 8 2009, 03:40 PM~13828417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sooo...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 7 2009, 06:54 PM~13819045
> *Whats up Mike! Any day now huh?
> *



Yep! Should be next week. :biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHATS UP FORITOS ?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 8 2009, 02:05 PM~13829337
> *Sooo...
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Whut up ricky!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 8 2009, 09:02 PM~13833005
> *Whut up ricky!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

SUp Ya'll :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

>


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Is there a cruise tonight?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 9 2009, 04:12 PM~13838292
> *Is there a cruise tonight?
> *


 :yessad: 

WHATS UP FORITOS :wave: 

It was good seeing some of yall at the car wash today


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks For Everyones Support At This U.L.C. Fundraiser For Lil Ricky & Luis Morales.. We Had Lots For Support And Help.. Looks Like Everyone Had A Great Time... Good To See Everyone Come Together And Help Eachother Out. The New Lowrider Movement.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

We raised $600 for Louie & Lil Ricky at our car wash today..
I want to thanks all those who came out to help out:

Street Life CC 
Majestics CC 
Unidoz CC
Subliminal CC
Techniques (Leonard)
Dallas Lowriders (Shrek)
Finest CC Ft Worth (El Dog)
Carnales CC
Fernando (817)
Blvd Aces (Big George)
Loco 61 - Alex
NEW WAVE CC (Homie John) no car washing but I bought lunch for everyone..
If I missed your name, sorry, please add...

and all the other who came by and lent a hand and to those that came by to get thier car washed... 

Great turn out and participation by everyone, Street Life and Majestics provided most of the man power, so thanks to Fernando Street Life Pres & Fidel Majestics Pres.. Leonard was there rep'n his club and washing cars with one arm in a sling..

ULC coming com'n together to help out those in need in the lowriding community...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: Had a great time!! Glad everyone came togeather to help some of our fellow Peeps!! My hats off to STREET LIFE,ULC,MAJESTICS,NEW WAVE.. & all the rest that came to help


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Was not able to make it. Next time rain check. Thee Artistics will be there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 9 2009, 07:42 PM~13838733
> *Was not able to make it. Next time rain check. Thee Artistics will be there.
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 9 2009, 07:13 PM~13838561
> *We raised $600 for Louie & Lil Ricky at our car wash today..
> I want to thanks all those who came out to help out:
> 
> ...


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 9 2009, 06:13 PM~13838561
> *We raised $600 for Louie & Lil Ricky at our car wash today..
> I want to thanks all those who came out to help out:
> 
> ...



good job


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

i see you loco :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 10 2009, 06:48 PM~13845560
> *i see you loco  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: :wave:


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

whens the next ride


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@May 10 2009, 10:06 PM~13847287
> *whens the next ride
> *


Sup Casey, So how u been? Do u still have your Fleetwood. :wave:


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

nah I sold it before I left for Iraq! no place to store it  but im getting a 81 Regal on tuesday or wednesday! so im gonna come cruise with yall! hows your car? I may need you to help me with some paint if you would


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 9 2009, 04:13 PM~13838561
> *We raised $600 for Louie & Lil Ricky at our car wash today..
> I want to thanks all those who came out to help out:
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94_@May 10 2009, 10:16 PM~13847395
> *nah I sold it before I left for Iraq! no place to store it  but im getting a 81 Regal on tuesday or wednesday! so im gonna come cruise with yall! hows your car? I may need you to help me with some paint if you would
> *


I tought I had seen it for sale somewere. I Haven't done much i have one last truck I'm doing for a friend before I can start on mine. Keep in touch will see what we can do  for u . http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=453273&st=1120 Check this link out It's for the ULC . They post up any current events around the DFW. It's hard to say when it's the next cruise because of the weather but keep checking in. Bigmike 64 is getting his car from the painters next week and his anxious to ride and me too, it's been a while. 

SO IS ANYBODY DOWN FOR A CRUIZE NEXT SATURDAY FROM THE SOUTHSIDE TO THE SONIC ON THE NORTHSIDE?


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

sounds good bro!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 10 2009, 10:34 PM~13847577
> *I tought I had seen it for sale somewere. I Haven't done much i have one last truck I'm doing for a friend before I can start on mine. Keep in touch will see what we can do  for u . http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=453273&st=1120 Check this link out It's for the ULC . They post up any current events around the DFW. It's hard to say when it's the next cruise because of the weather but keep checking in. Bigmike 64 is getting his car from the painters next week and his anxious to ride and me too, it's been a while.
> 
> SO IS ANYBODY DOWN FOR A CRUIZE NEXT SATURDAY FROM THE SOUTHSIDE TO THE SONIC ON THE NORTHSIDE?
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

k onda danny...me just chillin...count me in bro


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood94+May 10 2009, 10:40 PM~13847634-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Esto , Nada happening here getting ready to crash out....You gona make another video If alot of pips show up?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 9 2009, 06:13 PM~13838561
> *We raised $600 for Louie & Lil Ricky at our car wash today..
> I want to thanks all those who came out to help out:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 10 2009, 11:25 PM~13848078
> *
> Esto , Nada happening here getting ready to crash out....You gona make another video If alot of pips show up?
> *


yes sir...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Might hit it up


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 11 2009, 12:52 PM~13851847
> *Might hit it up
> *


pick a fool up :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 11 2009, 12:09 PM~13852030
> *pick a fool up :biggrin:
> *


are you going ?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 9 2009, 07:13 PM~13838561
> *We raised $600 for Louie & Lil Ricky at our car wash today..
> I want to thanks all those who came out to help out:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sorry i couldnt make it to the car wash , for it was my son b_day.but im ready for the next one


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

Whats up homies! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 11 2009, 01:09 PM~13852030
> *pick a fool up :biggrin:
> *


They will take my cutty at DMX. Im taking a cab. :biggrin: 
Lets role your monte. :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm putting these up for a friend, If you have any question ask him "TheTexasGoldplater"

Its an 1987 Cutlass Suprem 'SALLON' very clean interior, all electric, moonroof, frame has a full wrap, euro clip it's not on the car but he has it and it's complete.
He is asking $2000.00 OBO


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 11 2009, 10:46 PM~13857954
> *I'm putting these up for a friend, If you have any question ask him  "TheTexasGoldplater"
> 
> Its an 1987 Cutlass Suprem 'SALLON'  very clean interior, all electric, moonroof, frame has a full wrap, euro clip it's not on the car but he has it and it's complete.
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 10 2009, 10:34 PM~13847577
> *I tought I had seen it for sale somewere. I Haven't done much i have one last truck I'm doing for a friend before I can start on mine. Keep in touch will see what we can do  for u . http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=453273&st=1120 Check this link out It's for the ULC . They post up any current events around the DFW. It's hard to say when it's the next cruise because of the weather but keep checking in. Bigmike 64 is getting his car from the painters next week and his anxious to ride and me too, it's been a while.
> 
> SO IS ANYBODY DOWN FOR A CRUIZE NEXT SATURDAY FROM THE SOUTHSIDE TO THE SONIC ON THE NORTHSIDE?
> *


If things go as planned you no I'm Down :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 12 2009, 01:24 AM~13859638
> *If things go as planned you no I'm Down :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :werd:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I went to see Louie yesterday, he is talking and now in a rehab hospital... So he's on the road to recovery.... Joe & Freddy (Low Joe's) came by while I was there yesterday to see how Louie was doing.. Louie said to say thanks to all those who have helped out and prayed for him... :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 12 2009, 11:31 AM~13862162
> *I went to see Louie yesterday, he is talking and now in a rehab hospital... So he's on the road to recovery.... Joe & Freddy (Low Joe's) came by while I was there yesterday to see how Louie was doing.. Louie said to say thanks to all those who have helped out and prayed for him... :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:  TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 11 2009, 10:46 PM~13857954
> *I'm putting these up for a friend, If you have any question ask him  "TheTexasGoldplater"
> 
> Its an 1987 Cutlass Suprem 'SALLON'  very clean interior, all electric, moonroof, frame has a full wrap, euro clip it's not on the car but he has it and it's complete.
> ...


IS THAT A HOPPER


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn with mikes ride hitting the streets here soon. fort worth gonna be looking good? Yo Dave you gonna bring that monte out this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 12 2009, 12:05 PM~13862482
> *IS THAT A HOPPER
> *


ready to be one..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+May 12 2009, 12:05 PM~13862482-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir, all it needs are pumps and batteries.

Sup everyone, :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

QUE PASO FORITOS .


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 12 2009, 04:30 PM~13865082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up guys!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by garageartguy_@May 12 2009, 07:47 PM~13867248
> *I JUST SAW A '61 WHEN I WAS PICKING UP A COUPLE OTHER CARS IN SAN ANGELO, TX! IT'S COMPLETE BUT DOES HAVE LOWER QUARTER & ROCKER ROT!
> 
> IF YOU DON'T ALREADY HAVE IT, HERE'S HIS #: (325)374-6318 OR (325)650-0972
> ...


11k


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

yes sir its a hopper ready to be owned by someone :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 12 2009, 10:23 PM~13868991
> *yes sir its a hopper ready to be owned by someone :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 12 2009, 10:23 PM~13868991
> *yes sir its a hopper ready to be owned by someone :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*FINDING THESE EURO PARTS IS FUCKING IMPOSSIBLE!!!!!*

:uh: :uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

where yall at?


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 13 2009, 12:08 AM~13870008
> *FINDING THESE EURO PARTS IS FUCKING IMPOSSIBLE!!!!!
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


not with that attitude homie :biggrin: just messing with ya... there out there you just gotta be patient or do alot of searching


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@May 13 2009, 02:10 PM~13874363
> *not with that attitude homie  :biggrin: just messing with ya... there out there you just gotta be patient or do alot of searching
> *


thanks for the help homie.
I may have some parts coming in now. :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 13 2009, 02:48 PM~13874709
> *thanks for the help homie.
> I may have some parts coming in now. :biggrin:
> *


oh really what parts you get?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@May 13 2009, 03:48 PM~13875218
> *oh really what parts you get?
> *


chrome bezels.
Headlights in corners are easier to get then the rest.
but those bezels and the grilles are a bitch.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 13 2009, 03:56 PM~13875276
> *chrome bezels.
> Headlights in corners are easier to get then the rest.
> but those bezels and the grilles are a bitch.
> *


hell yea i been looking for a passenger side chrome bezel for a while... :uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 13 2009, 04:27 PM~13875609
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: whats up homie? Thats a badass monte :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

you dont want to miss a bad azz picnic


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@May 13 2009, 04:29 PM~13875626
> *:wave: whats up homie? Thats a badass monte  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :nicoderm: thanks homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@May 13 2009, 04:19 PM~13875515
> *hell yea i been looking for a passenger side chrome bezel for a while... :uh:
> *


thanks for hooking it up.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 13 2009, 04:50 PM~13875855
> *thanks for hooking it up.
> *


no prob. homie ill let you know if i see anything else :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@May 13 2009, 05:06 PM~13876027
> *no prob. homie ill let you know if i see anything else  :biggrin:
> *


haha for sure.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 13 2009, 05:25 PM~13876222
> *haha for sure.
> *


did that guy still have the chrome bezels?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 13 2009, 03:56 PM~13875276
> *chrome bezels.
> Headlights in corners are easier to get then the rest.
> but those bezels and the grilles are a bitch.
> *


i need the amber corner lights for my front end...anyone know where to get em?


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 13 2009, 08:09 PM~13877768
> *i need the amber corner  lights for my front end...anyone know where to get em?
> *


here you go homie brand spankin new

http://www.gbodyparts.com/product_info.php...2c5ab1fc62557ce


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

hell yea...thanks..i found some on ebay for 185 fuk that


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i knew i should of got this half clip for 30 when i saw it at the wreckin yard :uh: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 13 2009, 09:06 PM~13878494
> *hell yea...thanks..i found some on ebay for 185 fuk that
> *


no problem homie :biggrin: 

nah hell nah you can get them from there cheaper


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 13 2009, 09:32 PM~13878874
> *i knew i should of got this half clip for 30 when i saw it at the wreckin yard :uh:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i need that chrome bezel!

is it still there?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

check out the date it was march 18 of 08..i went to the yunk yard get some caprice a arms for my cutlass when i saw it..i was fukin broke :angry:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

that chrome bezzel is connectedto the grille aint it??


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 13 2009, 09:37 PM~13878937
> *check out the date it was march 18 of 08..i went to the yunk yard get some caprice a arms for my cutlass when i saw it..i was fukin broke :angry:
> *


damn i was hoping it was the wrong date and that pic was takin yesterday...that would of made my week....
yea i feel you on that lots of people are broke with this economy :uh:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 13 2009, 09:37 PM~13878951
> *that chrome bezzel is connectedto the grille aint it??
> *


yea they conect together but its two different pieces the grill and the bezel :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

what's new gente?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 13 2009, 09:32 PM~13878874
> *i knew i should of got this half clip for 30 when i saw it at the wreckin yard :uh:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 13 2009, 11:45 PM~13880655
> *:0
> *


You Should Of Got It Juan...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup gente! Thought my car was coming home this weekend but the weather hasnt been cooperating so i guess we'll try next weekend.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 13 2009, 11:46 PM~13880669
> *You Should Of Got It Juan...
> *


If I would have seen it I would have. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,May 13 2009, 10:39 PM~13879755
> *what's new gente?
> *


sup jimmi


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@May 14 2009, 09:07 AM~13883236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know who currently holds King of the Street Plaque. Also is there 2 of them? :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 14 2009, 02:04 PM~13885836
> *Does anyone know who currently holds King of the Street Plaque. Also is there 2 of them?  :dunno:
> *


IT SAYS TROPHIES HOMIE... BAD BOYS GOT THE PLAQUE...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 14 2009, 03:03 PM~13886356
> *IT SAYS TROPHIES HOMIE...  BAD BOYS GOT THE PLAQUE...
> *


Oh my bad it does say trophies!! Are they the ones that wont give it up or something like that?


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 14 2009, 11:39 AM~13885617
> *sup jimmi
> *


que onda germain how u been.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHATS UP 817


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Just pick this up for my Lac today :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats poppin folks.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,May 14 2009, 08:33 PM~13889762
> *que onda germain how u been.
> *


chillin like always,,,


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 14 2009, 08:46 PM~13889892
> *WHATS UP 817
> *


que onda raymon yall still cruising saturday ?????


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 14 2009, 03:03 PM~13886356
> *IT SAYS TROPHIES HOMIE...  BAD BOYS GOT THE PLAQUE...
> *


 :dunno: I WASNT THERE HOMIE... BUT THIS IS A BAD ASS PICNIC AND ALWAYS A GOOD HOP! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Cruise tomorrow?? Weather permitting!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 15 2009, 11:52 AM~13895843
> *Cruise tomorrow?? Weather permitting!
> *


X2 :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+May 15 2009, 10:12 AM~13895009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck yea.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 15 2009, 09:12 AM~13895009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man who did that flyer looks good :dunno:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Found this too!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

is that a 2 door 58? :0


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 15 2009, 09:48 PM~13900957
> *is that a 2 door 58? :0
> *



:yes: Its a Biscane 2dr....oh and for sale too!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 15 2009, 09:25 AM~13896166
> *oooooooo :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  Let me go get my boots. ricky where you at? :cheesy: fuck yea.
> *


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

que ole im finally out !!!!! damn and yall cruzin saturday..shit i got a comin home party goin on but ima see if i can see wats up and cum thru to visit i gotta start workin on my caprice again need a back window for it and registration n inspection all my shits out.. but hopefully in a month i can have her rollin again cant wait ill be seeing yall around.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 11 2009, 09:46 PM~13857954
> *I'm putting these up for a friend, If you have any question ask him  "TheTexasGoldplater"
> 
> Its an 1987 Cutlass Suprem 'SALLON'  very clean interior, all electric, moonroof, frame has a full wrap, euro clip it's not on the car but he has it and it's complete.
> ...


Q-vo Danny, Mr. Gold, and da "M". Is that my troca behind El Madd Hopper??? Hope the rain clears up so I can cookout some FAJITAS... :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

I got 10 batteries "POWER VOLT 1010CCA" FOR GRABS AT $50ea. So if your interested hit me up. They are brand new and selling quick I usually sale them for 60 but since the economy is the way it is I wanna help my Raza.



















Let know :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@May 16 2009, 11:24 AM~13904734
> *Q-vo Danny, Mr. Gold, and da "M". Is that my troca behind El Madd Hopper??? Hope the rain clears up so I can cookout some FAJITAS... :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 16 2009, 10:13 AM~13904299
> *que ole  im finally out !!!!! damn and yall cruzin saturday..shit i got a comin home party goin on but ima see if i can see wats up and  cum thru to visit i gotta start workin on my caprice again need a back window for it and registration n inspection all my shits out.. but hopefully in a month i can have her rollin again cant wait ill be seeing yall around..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


congrats. and welcome home!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What up Fort Worth?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> Q-vo Danny, Mr. Gold, and da "M". Is that my troca behind El Madd Hopper??? Hope the rain clears up so I can cookout some FAJITAS... :biggrin:


:wave: Sup C-lo

quote=C-LO9492,May 16 2009, 12:12 PM~13905008]
I got 10 batteries "POWER VOLT 1010CCA" FOR GRABS AT $50ea. So if your interested hit me up. They are brand new and selling quick I usually sale them for 60 but since the economy is the way it is I wanna help my Raza.



















Let know :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

Are they brand ? Can u get them anytime?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Danny! How you been?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Heres a couple of pics of my MC in progress.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

damn its coming out nice mike  ...

heres a link i found for the mr pookie cd..tha rippla if you like
http://rapidshare.com/files/173448808/Mr.P...ppla__1999_.rar


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

if weather permits my 64 its on its way tomorrow to have the floor pans put in


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 16 2009, 10:13 AM~13904299
> *que ole  im finally out !!!!! damn and yall cruzin saturday..shit i got a comin home party goin on but ima see if i can see wats up and  cum thru to visit i gotta start workin on my caprice again need a back window for it and registration n inspection all my shits out.. but hopefully in a month i can have her rollin again cant wait ill be seeing yall around..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup sup starla :biggrin: glad ur free..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 16 2009, 06:34 PM~13907208
> *if weather permits my 64 its on its way tomorrow to have the floor pans put in
> *


O dam!!! Mida mida BIG BALLER


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Heres some of the murals on the rockers that show-bound did


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 16 2009, 06:35 PM~13907217
> *sup sup starla :biggrin: glad ur free..
> *



x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+May 16 2009, 06:34 PM~13907208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Loco!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 16 2009, 10:13 AM~13904299
> *que ole  im finally out !!!!! damn and yall cruzin saturday..shit i got a comin home party goin on but ima see if i can see wats up and  cum thru to visit i gotta start workin on my caprice again need a back window for it and registration n inspection all my shits out.. but hopefully in a month i can have her rollin again cant wait ill be seeing yall around..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats Popin Estrella? Good To See You Out. See You Around Chica..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 16 2009, 07:14 PM~13907416
> *:0
> :0
> *


  x2 nice shit right there man


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

so is it still gonna rain???/cruise tonight?? :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 16 2009, 07:34 PM~13907551
> *so is it still gonna rain???/cruise tonight?? :uh:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

off topic is the shit  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 16 2009, 07:38 PM~13907585
> *off topic is the shit   :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

no cruise for me.


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 16 2009, 04:17 PM~13907124
> *Heres a couple of pics of my MC in progress.
> 
> 
> ...


thats looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@May 16 2009, 09:27 PM~13908236
> *thats looks good homie  :thumbsup:
> *


X20


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 30 2009, 10:06 AM~13740896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is it still on for tomorrow?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 16 2009, 06:01 PM~13907052
> *Sup Danny! How you been?
> *


Sup.... Mike your car is looking good.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

theres a few cars here at sonic :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 16 2009, 10:54 PM~13908821
> *Sup.... Mike your car is looking good.
> *


Thx...pickin it up next saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 16 2009, 08:14 PM~13908970
> *Thx...pickin it up next saturday :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill be here tomorrow. :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 17 2009, 01:45 AM~13910077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Turned out to be a nice day for these show :yes: I be there 2.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> :wave: Sup C-lo
> 
> quote=C-LO9492,May 16 2009, 12:12 PM~13905008]
> I got 28 batteries "POWER VOLT 1010CCA" FOR GRABS AT $50ea. So if your interested hit me up. They are brand new and selling quick I usually sale them for 60 but since the economy is the way. I will help my Raza.
> ...


Are they brand ? Can u get them anytime?
[/quote]

They are a bit better then Contentintals and I can get them, but just need ahead notice. I will take care of you y mi hermanos... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I see you :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> Are they brand ? Can u get them anytime?


They are a bit better then Contentintals and I can get them, but just need ahead notice. I will take care of you y mi hermanos... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]

Estodo... I will let you know when ready for them ahead of time. Thanx :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 17 2009, 09:31 AM~13910893
> *I see you  :wave:
> *


What u doing today Mike?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 17 2009, 09:36 AM~13910920
> *What u doing today Mike?
> *


Nada.Myijas games got cancelled for yesterday and today so now i guess if you gona be home later call me and I'll come over so I can cut those parts out. But if You gona be out all day esta bien I can roll by monday evening. Hows the familia?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 17 2009, 01:45 AM~13910077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nosad: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 18 2009, 12:32 PM~13920234
> *:nicoderm:  :nosad:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I know I know.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 18 2009, 09:32 AM~13920234
> *:nicoderm:  :nosad:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


where da pics @


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

It was a beautiful day yesterday and a really good show. We all had a nice time and would like to thank everyone that came out and helped us help lil Ricky and his family...

Rollerz Only
Low 4 Life
Dallas Lowriders
Estilo
Low Low's
Hard Kandy Kustoms
Thee Artistics
Torres Empire
Jokers
Street Life
Texas Ranflas
Westside
Kings
Blvd Aces
New Wave
Simply Stunnin
Unidoz
Los Padrinos
Also wanted to thank Alex Swingblade, Mobster Family, Majestix C.C., U.L.C., and all the solo riders for their donations to Ricky. 

Estilo will be raffling off those center gold wheels this sunday at the Majestix picnic. See you there, and thanx again.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 18 2009, 05:43 PM~13923652
> *where da pics @
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=474187&st=100


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 18 2009, 05:43 PM~13923652
> *where da pics @
> *


where were you @? :biggrin:


----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 18 2009, 05:07 PM~13923981
> *It was a beautiful day yesterday and a really good show. We all had a nice time and would like to thank everyone that came out and helped us help lil Ricky and his family...
> 
> Rollerz Only
> ...


DAAMMMMN IT HAD TO WORK 
MISSED IT 
MYYY BAD


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone know whats the name of the metal thats behind the back bumper of a 64 impala..my shit is all rotted..do they sell it?also anyone know where i can get all the metal where the trunk weatherstrip snaps onto??thanks.{the metal with the lip}


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Just letting my homies know I that I have 28 Power Volts batteries and are for sale @ $50ea. Hit me up if your interested... What up FUNKYTOWN


----------



## benjamin6973 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 18 2009, 08:47 PM~13927395
> *anyone know whats the name of the metal thats behind the back bumper of a 64 impala..my shit is all rotted..do they sell it?also anyone know where i can get all the metal where the trunk weatherstrip snaps onto??thanks.{the metal with the lip}
> *


try classic chevy or impala bobs need the number give me a benny 8175380490


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by benjamin6973_@May 19 2009, 09:44 AM~13931766
> *try classic chevy or impala bobs need the number give me a benny 8175380490
> *


cool...imma try c if i can find em at a wrecking yard..a good solid one..i'll need em this week..anyone know where i might find a parts car????that i can cut that shyt off from..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up Fort Worth


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 19 2009, 10:26 AM~13932175
> *cool...imma try c if i can find em at a wrecking yard..a good solid one..i'll need em this week..anyone know where i might find a parts car????that i can cut that shyt off from..
> *


Try Skim he had a 64ss for parts.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 19 2009, 02:02 PM~13934748
> *Try Skim he had a 64ss for parts.
> *


kool :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*WHATS GOING ON FT WORTH *:wave: :wave:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats up FOROS?


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

wuz suppp.. its nice being free but mann i cant wait to start back on my ride..jus need tags and inspection n a back window .. ima try n work on it this week ... yall cruzin this saturday??? im gonna cum thru but i aint got my low low ready jus a reg daily driver it wont be tha same but i be back in the swang of things soon.. ..sup germaine tell ur wifey to gimme a holla ill pm u my number ..laterz


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 19 2009, 10:04 PM~13940503
> *wuz suppp.. its nice being free but mann i cant wait to start back on my ride..jus need tags and inspection n a back window .. ima try n work on it this week ... yall cruzin this saturday??? im gonna cum thru but i aint got my low low ready jus a reg daily driver it wont be tha same but i be back in the swang of things soon.. ..sup germaine tell ur wifey to gimme a holla ill pm u my number ..laterz
> *


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 19 2009, 09:26 AM~13932175
> *cool...imma try c if i can find em at a wrecking yard..a good solid one..i'll need em this week..anyone know where i might find a parts car????that i can cut that shyt off from..
> *



call county line classic!!! by dallas!!! 1411 will give u the number!!! they got round 20 64 parts cars with good ass prices on every thing!!! mostly 4 doors but trunk should be the same!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 20 2009, 06:25 AM~13943998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 20 2009, 08:31 AM~13944833
> *
> *


What up David, Danny, Mr. Gold, La "M", and da "FUNK"... Hope everybody is having a good week so far.. God Bless our RAZA!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 20 2009, 08:01 AM~13944285
> *call county line classic!!! by dallas!!! 1411 will give u the number!!! they got round 20 64 parts cars with good ass prices on every thing!!! mostly 4 doors but trunk should be the same!!!
> *


cool thanks..found a salvage yard that might have it if not ill call em up ..thanks again


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> > ANYBODY GOING TO THESE SHOWS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one know a good pin striper in fort worth?


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Sunday Move-in at 9:00a.m. til 12noon
No support vehicles on grass. 
No glass containers.
(Will be enforced by DPD)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 20 2009, 11:33 AM~13946081
> *Any one know a good pin striper in fort worth?
> *


http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/9651/myframe.jpg


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

going to be some rolling roun on sat??? going to the lake sunday so i will miss the show :angry: but i want to roll the vert sat!!!! n e thing going down for a solo rider????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 20 2009, 02:06 PM~13947575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Post UP More Pixs


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 20 2009, 02:06 PM~13947575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be rollin saturday night if theres gonna be a cruise in Ft.Worth :dunno:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 18 2009, 03:09 PM~13924002
> *where were you @? :biggrin:
> *


MY INSPECTION STICKER IS OUT AND I WAS HOUSE SHOPPING


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 20 2009, 11:31 PM~13953327
> *MY INSPECTION STICKER IS OUT AND I WAS HOUSE SHOPPING
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 20 2009, 09:43 AM~13946809
> *http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/9651/myframe.jpg
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 20 2009, 12:43 PM~13946809
> *http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/9651/myframe.jpg
> *


What you gona do with that?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 20 2009, 11:37 PM~13953417
> *What you gona do with that?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 20 2009, 08:37 PM~13953417
> *What you gona do with that?
> *


 hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85+May 20 2009, 10:55 PM~13952836-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im there. Ill stay a couple car links away from ya. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 20 2009, 11:40 PM~13953455
> *Sup Dog. Lets cruise this weekend.
> Have it striped then assemble
> Im there. Ill stay a couple car links away from ya. :biggrin:
> *


LOL! Sup Alex and Rick :wave:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

QUE ONDA FOROS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 20 2009, 11:55 PM~13953641
> *LOL! Sup Alex and Rick  :wave:
> *


Sup Mike Estrella & Sal....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

so we are crusing?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 20 2009, 08:55 PM~13953641
> *LOL! Sup Alex and Rick  :wave:
> *


HELLO SIR


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 Members: Loco 61, Artistics.TX, ESTRELLA420LUV
:h5:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 20 2009, 08:59 PM~13953699
> * so we are crusing?
> *


WE?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/unitedlowridercouncil


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 21 2009, 12:02 AM~13953730
> *WE?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 21 2009, 12:03 AM~13953737
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 21 2009, 12:02 AM~13953730
> *WE?
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! Uhhh that wasn't funny :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn its gettin late. Shouldnt ya'll be goin to bed by now? the fan 86, majestix65, $Rollin Rich$ 82


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, majestix65

Sup Bro?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 21 2009, 12:14 AM~13953863
> *Damn its gettin late. Shouldnt ya'll be goin to bed by now?    the fan 86, majestix65, $Rollin Rich$ 82
> *


:420: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2009, 12:20 AM~13953941
> *:420:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


Good Night YA'LL :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 21 2009, 12:21 AM~13953956
> *Good Night YA'LL :420:
> *


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 20 2009, 11:58 PM~13953684
> *Sup Mike Estrella & Sal....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  que ole shit chillin chillin i wanna go cruzin but man my baby not ready but ima be up there newayz kick it like back in tha dayz....supp LOco .. i see u still doin big thangs n networkin keep it up.. see yall around!!! laterz


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 20 2009, 05:03 PM~13949974
> *:0  Post UP More Pixs
> *


JUST CLICK THE VERT BUILD LINK IN MY SIG!! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey Homies John is out of town for this Fridays meeting


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 20 2009, 11:31 PM~13953327
> *MY INSPECTION STICKER IS OUT AND I WAS HOUSE SHOPPING
> *


I know a homie that has a shop!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 20 2009, 11:40 PM~13953455
> *Sup Dog. Lets cruise this weekend.
> 
> *


lol youll back out on saturday :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+May 21 2009, 08:34 AM~13955921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Leonard ? You Going To The Meeting?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 21 2009, 11:53 AM~13957475
> *lol youll back out on saturday :0
> *


aint got shit else to do.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 20 2009, 11:40 PM~13953455
> *Sup Dog. Lets cruise this weekend.
> 
> *


im down.... no tags though..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@May 21 2009, 02:16 PM~13958966
> *im down.... no tags though..
> *


 :0 Rollin Dirty


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

just remembered other plans. fuck no cruise. 


oooo



I sanded down the hood and front driver fender. to 1 layer primer.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 21 2009, 11:46 PM~13965004
> *just remembered other plans. fuck no cruise.
> oooo
> I sanded down the hood and front driver fender. to 1 layer primer.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 22 2009, 12:24 AM~13965380
> *:0
> *


doing more sanding tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 22 2009, 12:32 AM~13966378
> *:420:
> *


Alex no John tonight at the meeting.. email me [email protected]


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 21 2009, 08:56 PM~13963119
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: i drop off your paint.. :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Sunday Move-in time from 9:00a.m. til 12noon

No support vehicles on the grass.

No glass containers.

Will be enforced by DPD.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 22 2009, 08:10 AM~13967326
> *
> *


Cant wait for this. :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

gonna go pick up the Impala from the shop! :biggrin: Morning wood in the late afternoon!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 22 2009, 02:04 PM~13970715
> *gonna go pick up the Impala from the shop!  :biggrin: Morning wood in the late afternoon!!!!
> *


hell yeah.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 22 2009, 07:31 AM~13967439
> *:wave:  i drop off your paint.. :thumbsup:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2009, 09:13 PM~13963270
> *:0  Rollin Dirty
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 21 2009, 08:46 PM~13965004
> *just remembered other plans. fuck no cruise.
> oooo
> I sanded down the hood and front driver fender. to 1 layer primer.
> *


AND UR ALWAYS THE FIRST 1 TO GET EVERYBODY TO START THE CRUISE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 22 2009, 11:29 PM~13975070
> *AND UR ALWAYS THE FIRST 1 TO GET EVERYBODY TO START THE CRUISE
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

LOW 4 LIFE 3:19


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 23 2009, 11:52 AM~13977691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 23 2009, 03:07 AM~13976224
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


so im takin it that there is no cruise today? :dunno:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:dunno:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol...imma cruise rain or shine fuk it


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 23 2009, 08:38 PM~13980575
> *lol...imma cruise rain or shine fuk it
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's a few pics of my car that I picked up today in San Antonio From John at Kandy Shop Kustoms. I'd like to say A BIG THANX to John(SA ROLLERZ) and Danny(elpintor) for all the hard work you guys did :thumbsup:And to Sam(show-bound) for the great work on the murals on short notice And to FunkytownRoller for letting me use your truck to haul it back with!

From this ....









To...


















































Sorry for the huge pics!!! Still new to this posting pics thing...but I'm learnin tho! :thumbsup: 
Hey and if you can meke the pics a little smaller DO IT by all means..........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sam Salazar aka show-bound from Innovative Customs, from murals to patterns. holla at my homie from the 806! 

SA Rollerz AKA Jon from the best Shop in San Anto! He gets down. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn Mike That MC is Hella Nice Bro... Cant Wait To Check IT Out IN Person....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 24 2009, 03:06 AM~13982589
> *Daaaaaaaaaaaaaamn    Mike That MC is Hella Nice Bro... Cant Wait To Check IT Out IN Person....
> *


x2 it came out purdy


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2009, 07:00 AM~13982860
> *x2 it came out purdy
> *


Thanx guys


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2009, 07:00 AM~13982860
> *x2 it came out purdy
> *


LMAO PURDY. haha


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 23 2009, 11:03 PM~13981743
> *Here's a few pics of my car that I picked up today in San Antonio From John at Kandy Shop Kustoms. I'd like to say A BIG THANX to John(SA ROLLERZ)  and Danny(elpintor) for all the hard work you guys did :thumbsup:And to Sam(show-bound) for the great work on the murals on short notice And to FunkytownRoller for letting me use your truck to haul it back with!
> 
> From this ....
> ...


Hey bro that MC looks SWEET and that is fly 2
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 24 2009, 12:03 AM~13981743
> *Here's a few pics of my car that I picked up today in San Antonio From John at Kandy Shop Kustoms. I'd like to say A BIG THANX to John(SA ROLLERZ)  and Danny(elpintor) for all the hard work you guys did :thumbsup:And to Sam(show-bound) for the great work on the murals on short notice And to FunkytownRoller for letting me use your truck to haul it back with!
> 
> From this ....
> ...


 :0 
Came out real nice homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 23 2009, 10:03 PM~13981743
> *Here's a few pics of my car that I picked up today in San Antonio From John at Kandy Shop Kustoms. I'd like to say A BIG THANX to John(SA ROLLERZ)  and Danny(elpintor) for all the hard work you guys did :thumbsup:And to Sam(show-bound) for the great work on the murals on short notice And to FunkytownRoller for letting me use your truck to haul it back with!
> 
> From this ....
> ...


 :0 Looks good bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 23 2009, 10:03 PM~13981743
> *Here's a few pics of my car that I picked up today in San Antonio From John at Kandy Shop Kustoms. I'd like to say A BIG THANX to John(SA ROLLERZ)  and Danny(elpintor) for all the hard work you guys did :thumbsup:And to Sam(show-bound) for the great work on the murals on short notice And to FunkytownRoller for letting me use your truck to haul it back with!
> 
> From this ....
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 23 2009, 10:03 PM~13981743
> *Here's a few pics of my car that I picked up today in San Antonio From John at Kandy Shop Kustoms. I'd like to say A BIG THANX to John(SA ROLLERZ)  and Danny(elpintor) for all the hard work you guys did :thumbsup:And to Sam(show-bound) for the great work on the murals on short notice And to FunkytownRoller for letting me use your truck to haul it back with!
> 
> From this ....
> ...


  Bad Ride homie


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

whats up homies!!!


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

DID ANYBODY WENT 2 DAT MAJESTIX PICNIC, IF SO POST SUM PICS.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.phaylanx.net/Galleries/maj/maj.htm


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i had fun drivin my cutlass to dallas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2009, 11:30 PM~13987322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic Germain...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 25 2009, 02:01 AM~13988456
> *Nice Pic Germain...
> *


thanks will post sum more later


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RollinBlue,* fortworthmex*

:wave: :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@May 25 2009, 09:34 AM~13989282
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RollinBlue, fortworthmex
> 
> ...


q onda alonzo


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 25 2009, 10:02 AM~13989383
> *q onda alonzo
> *


whats goin down homie? :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

What up Funky Town! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chillen chillen chillen


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@May 25 2009, 10:15 AM~13989457
> *whats goin down homie? :biggrin:
> *


im workin today :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@May 25 2009, 01:52 PM~13990926
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@May 25 2009, 10:15 AM~13989457
> *whats goin down homie? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:  loser ...lol


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

i finaaly got to pull out tha caprice .. mann havin some problems wit tha switches.. oh yeah germaine thanks for tha info n help to jump start tha solenoids.. i think they all are bad so im gonna charge tha batterys and then get all new six solenods.. tha front dont wanna lift up at all n tha back started to trip too soo i gotta be patient n buy new noids n see .. cant wait

jus finished washin her down!!!








had to vacuum out all tha broken glass from tha buisted back window my dad was helpin me









im almost there ... :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 25 2009, 08:32 PM~13994241
> *i finaaly got to pull out tha caprice .. mann havin some problems wit tha switches.. oh yeah germaine thanks for tha info n help to jump start tha solenoids.. i think they all are bad so im gonna charge tha batterys and then get all new six solenods.. tha front dont wanna lift up at all n tha back started to trip too soo i gotta be patient n buy new noids n see .. cant wait
> 
> jus finished washin her down!!!
> ...


hey car looks good..im glad it worked ..fukers breakin windows...get surveillance


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Post up PIC Alex


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats poppin fort worth


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

hey does neoneknow or got solenoids(6) for sell and im lookin to buy a new or used switch box and dual battery charger if neone gots one !! PM me if so...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 26 2009, 06:25 AM~13998396
> *Post up PIC Alex
> *


Ill Get Them Up Later Tonight...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i seen a 24v charger at a pawn shop once for 20something dollaz...they might work dont know.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 05:08 PM~14003856
> *Whats poppin fort worth
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 25 2009, 08:32 PM~13994241
> *i finaaly got to pull out tha caprice .. mann havin some problems wit tha switches.. oh yeah germaine thanks for tha info n help to jump start tha solenoids.. i think they all are bad so im gonna charge tha batterys and then get all new six solenods.. tha front dont wanna lift up at all n tha back started to trip too soo i gotta be patient n buy new noids n see .. cant wait
> 
> jus finished washin her down!!!
> ...


body work time lets get it primered :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whos going to Abilene?


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 08:49 PM~14006085
> *Whos going to Abilene?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@May 26 2009, 09:56 PM~14007027
> *:uh:
> *


wanna roll bish?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@May 26 2009, 08:16 PM~14005693
> *:wave:
> *


supp doggie you get that bezel you needed?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up jente just got back from el paso missed the picnic but cant wait till the next one


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 10:28 PM~14007551
> *supp doggie you get that bezel you needed?
> *


yup should be headed this way already  

Now gotta finish up the body work on the cutty and then paint :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@May 26 2009, 10:58 PM~14008031
> *yup should be headed this way already
> 
> Now gotta finish up the body work on the cutty and then paint  :biggrin:
> *


already. just need head lights and corners for me now. :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 26 2009, 11:01 PM~14008078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good pics alex. especially them last 2


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 11:05 PM~14008143
> *already. just need head lights and corners for me now. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: corners not a problem to find you can get them new... headlights you gonna get the ones you said at oriellys?


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@May 26 2009, 11:07 PM~14008192
> *:thumbsup: corners not a problem to find you can get them new... headlights you gonna get the ones you said at oriellys?
> *


as far as I know yep.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@May 26 2009, 11:09 PM~14008232
> *
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 11:06 PM~14008160
> *good pics alex. especially them last 2
> *


  Thanks Juan


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

had a good time, couldnt stay long had to make that drive back. see yall in houston


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SoTexCustomz_@May 26 2009, 11:20 PM~14008387
> *had a good time, couldnt stay long had to make that drive back. see yall in houston
> *


I Hear You Bro... Good To Meet You Homie... See You On July 12 For The Latin Kustoms & Last Minute Customs 2nd Annual Picnic...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Good pics Alex!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

LOG IN TO www.myxtremeradio.net FROM 12-4 AND CHECK OUT ONE OF OUR MEMBERS PHILLY PHILL ON THE NOONER SHOW. LISTEN WHILE AT WORK, NOT ALL THE TALKIN LIKE SOME OTHER SHOWS, JUST ALOT OF OLD AND NEW MUSIC. :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 26 2009, 11:01 PM~14008078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: i didnt see this at the picnic... :uh:


----------



## A&M customs (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 27 2009, 11:26 AM~14013135
> *:uh:  i didnt see this at the picnic... :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478411</span></a>


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 27 2009, 01:21 PM~14014338
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478411</span></span></a>
> *



 
:thumbsup: <span style=\'color:blue\'>*WE ENJOY IT EVERY YEAR*


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 10:27 PM~14007537
> *wanna roll bish?
> *


cant bro to much work at the shop to leave now


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Damn Alex I know you had a better pic of me than that!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 27 2009, 01:21 PM~14014338
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=478411</span></a>
> *


Thanks... We Had A Good Time...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+May 27 2009, 04:15 PM~14016084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 27 2009, 04:50 PM~14016452
> *Damn Alex I know you had a better pic of me than that!
> *


Here This one Will Make You Feel Better.... I Also Got A Better One I'll See If I Wanna Post It Up Later...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 26 2009, 11:01 PM~14008078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
nice picx alex :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2009, 08:02 PM~14018646
> *Here This one Will Make You Feel Better.... I Also Got A Better One I'll See If I Wanna Post It Up Later...
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha thats awesome. wheres that at?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 26 2009, 07:27 PM~14007537
> *wanna roll bish?
> *


OOH OOH I DO I DO


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 27 2009, 06:33 PM~14019558
> *hahaha thats awesome. wheres that at?
> *


LOOKS LIKE DINO'S


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 27 2009, 09:35 PM~14019584
> *OOH OOH I DO I DO
> *


when you ready LMK.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 27 2009, 07:18 PM~14020050
> *when you ready LMK.
> *


WHAT TIME U LEAVE N


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

hey wuz supp funky town!!.. WAS WORKIN ON THA RIDE TODAY MANN TYRIN TO GET OUT THEM SELF TAPPIN SCREW A BITCH FROM MY SOLENOIDS I GOTTA FIND ME A DRILL.. STILL LOKKIN TO BUY SOME SOLENOIDS.. DANNY PM IF U GOT NE.. OR HEY TOMAS UIF U GOT NE PM .. THANKS THOU.. HOPEFULLY I CAN GET IT WORKIN BACK UP WENT N CHARGED ALL THE BATTERYS AND NEEDIN SOME NOIDS... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 27 2009, 09:35 PM~14019584
> *OOH OOH I DO I DO
> *


 :biggrin: :h5: :yes: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 27 2009, 10:23 PM~14020107
> *WHAT TIME U LEAVE N
> *


about 7 am


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bik/1166414246.html
*300 bucks in Dallas
*

DAMN!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Alex your car is lookin nice! Cant wait to see it in person :thumbsup: 

Is anybody rollin saturday nite???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Can't wait to see the finished product Alex...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Qvo Danny! I cu :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@May 27 2009, 10:35 PM~14020270
> *hey wuz supp funky town!!.. WAS WORKIN ON THA RIDE TODAY MANN TYRIN TO GET OUT THEM SELF TAPPIN SCREW A BITCH FROM MY SOLENOIDS I GOTTA FIND ME A DRILL.. STILL LOKKIN TO BUY SOME SOLENOIDS.. DANNY PM IF U GOT NE.. OR HEY TOMAS UIF U GOT NE PM .. THANKS THOU.. HOPEFULLY I CAN GET IT WORKIN BACK UP WENT N CHARGED ALL THE BATTERYS AND NEEDIN SOME NOIDS... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Sup Starla... We do have some solenoids. will send u a PM


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@May 28 2009, 08:45 AM~14023381
> *Qvo Danny! I cu :wave:
> *



Sup BigMike......and to everybody else, Thomas "TheTexasgoldplater" and my self will be opening a shop very soon. We have in stock right now Pumps, hoses, cylinders, coils, motors, solenoids, springs, and some misc. parts. As soon as we settle in the location we'll post up a flyer.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

ANYBODY GOING TO THIS SHOW ?

​


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 28 2009, 08:14 AM~14023552
> *Sup BigMike......and to everybody else, Thomas "TheTexasgoldplater" and my self will be opening a shop very soon. We have in stock right now Pumps, hoses, cylinders, coils, motors, solenoids, springs, and some misc. parts. As soon as we settle in the location we'll post up a flyer.
> *


good luck on the new shop! what kind of motors will you carry


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2009, 08:02 PM~14018646
> *Here This one Will Make You Feel Better.... I Also Got A Better One I'll See If I Wanna Post It Up Later...
> 
> 
> ...



Hell yea thats what Im talking about! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Send the other ones to my private inbox Alex!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 28 2009, 10:15 AM~14024037
> *good luck on the new shop! what kind of motors will you carry
> *


Thanx, For know we have HiLow regular and Hi Performance motors. I there is anything in particular you would like, let us know and we will try to stock up in it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 28 2009, 12:10 PM~14025352
> *Thanx, For know we have HiLow regular and Hi Performance motors. I there is anything in particular you would like, let us know and we will try to stock up in it.
> *


Hell yeah. Thats the set up I am going with. Me ad Dre.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 28 2009, 09:14 AM~14023552
> *Sup BigMike......and to everybody else, Thomas "TheTexasgoldplater" and my self will be opening a shop very soon. We have in stock right now Pumps, hoses, cylinders, coils, motors, solenoids, springs, and some misc. parts. As soon as we settle in the location we'll post up a flyer.
> *


  good luck on the shop danny and thomas im pretty sure youll have alot of customers


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 28 2009, 09:14 AM~14023552
> *Sup BigMike......and to everybody else, Thomas "TheTexasgoldplater" and my self will be opening a shop very soon. We have in stock right now Pumps, hoses, cylinders, coils, motors, solenoids, springs, and some misc. parts. As soon as we settle in the location we'll post up a flyer.
> *


Where yall gonne be at? Fort Worth?




> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@May 28 2009, 09:44 AM~14023782
> *ANYBODY GOING  TO THIS SHOW ?
> 
> ​*


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

we will be setting up here in fort worth thanks homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+May 28 2009, 01:05 PM~14025881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We're shooting for the North West Area of Fort Worth 183 & Carson :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 28 2009, 05:54 PM~14028793
> *Would appriciate Thee Artistics Bros  buisness
> Thanx, and Hope we do get alot of customers :thumbsup:
> We're shooting for the North West Area of Fort Worth 183 & Carson  :biggrin:
> *


cool bro let me know when you ready for them business cards, banners, etc gotta hook the homies up


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 28 2009, 07:14 AM~14023552
> *Sup BigMike......and to everybody else, Thomas "TheTexasgoldplater" and my self will be opening a shop very soon. We have in stock right now Pumps, hoses, cylinders, coils, motors, solenoids, springs, and some misc. parts. As soon as we settle in the location we'll post up a flyer.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 28 2009, 05:54 PM~14028793
> *Would appriciate Thee Artistics Bros  buisness
> Thanx, and Hope we do get alot of customers :thumbsup:
> We're shooting for the North West Area of Fort Worth 183 & Carson  :biggrin:
> *


Down the street from my crib. :biggrin: I would love to help out. apprenticeship style, for a while. just to learn. I dont know shit about hydros and want to learn every thing.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 28 2009, 04:25 PM~14028546
> *we will be setting up here in fort worth thanks homies  :thumbsup:
> *


Hey Mr. Gold you know I help put da name out there and you y Danny are doing DFW a big favor and that is gonna be Good Business and watcha because "HI-LOW is right around tha corner"... You got the "JUICE" and I got the "VOLTS", so yall do Da Damn Thing!!!! :thumbsup: :wave: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 28 2009, 07:36 AM~14023327
> *Can't wait to see the finished product Alex...
> 
> 
> ...


Alex that 61 lookin firme bro.. Nice paint job :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 28 2009, 09:14 AM~14023552
> *Sup BigMike......and to everybody else, Thomas "TheTexasgoldplater" and my self will be opening a shop very soon. We have in stock right now Pumps, hoses, cylinders, coils, motors, solenoids, springs, and some misc. parts. As soon as we settle in the location we'll post up a flyer.
> *


Hell Yeah Danny & Thomas..  



> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@May 28 2009, 08:11 PM~14030082
> *Alex that 61 lookin firme bro.. Nice paint job :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Brother...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 28 2009, 08:36 AM~14023327
> *Can't wait to see the finished product Alex...
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bROTHERS...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@May 28 2009, 10:00 AM~14023902
> *
> 
> *


LMAO


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 28 2009, 09:14 AM~14023552
> *Sup BigMike......and to everybody else, Thomas "TheTexasgoldplater" and my self will be opening a shop very soon. We have in stock right now Pumps, hoses, cylinders, coils, motors, solenoids, springs, and some misc. parts. As soon as we settle in the location we'll post up a flyer.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: :0  yepah yepah.. i got my order put in hahaha vas a ver soon the cruise will be going to yalls shop to post up!!!!chill get ur need and ride maintained wat more could u ask for!!!..good luck!! :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies and homegirls we thank yall guys for the support like danny said we will be stocked with everything from hydraulics to audio :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 28 2009, 11:44 AM~14025022
> *Hell yea thats what Im talking about! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Last One I Have..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 28 2009, 09:16 PM~14030718
> *LMAO
> *


thats some funny ass shyt...

heres a pic of my floor pans being worked on


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@May 28 2009, 08:07 PM~14030056
> *Hey Mr. Gold you know I help put da name out there and you y Danny are doing DFW a big favor and that is gonna be Good Business and watcha because "HI-LOW is right around tha corner"... You got the "JUICE" and I got the "VOLTS", so yall do Da Damn Thing!!!! :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 28 2009, 09:23 PM~14030815
> *wuts up homies and homegirls we thank yall guys for the support like danny said we will be stocked with everything from hydraulics to audio :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yea, when ya'll are ready you got our business homies. Got a Regal and a Buick Electra :0 ready to get hooked up!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+May 28 2009, 07:25 PM~14029701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will be a pleasure to do buisness with you Oso and the Subliminal C.C Crew.
We finished late last night with the price list. Will text you them later today. Again 
Thax Homie. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@May 28 2009, 08:07 PM~14030056
> *Hey Mr. Gold you know I help put da name out there and you y Danny are doing DFW a big favor and that is gonna be Good Business and watcha because "HI-LOW is right around tha corner"... You got the "JUICE" and I got the "VOLTS", so yall do Da Damn Thing!!!! :thumbsup:  :wave:  :h5:  :thumbsup:
> *


 You got that right...... :h5:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

We will be having a car wash tommorow from 11-3 in Arlington on Collins and 30 at Hooters.  If yall wanna stop by and support us before the Summer Nights show.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 29 2009, 10:25 AM~14035480
> *We will be having a car wash tommorow from 11-3 in Arlington on Collins and 30 at Hooters.   If yall wanna stop by and support us before the Summer Nights show.
> *



Is it a bikini car wash? :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one cruising saturday night?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+May 28 2009, 10:33 PM~14031683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bad ass... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 29 2009, 01:42 PM~14037424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice vid! :biggrin:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 29 2009, 12:13 PM~14037683
> *nice vid!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 29 2009, 01:42 PM~14037424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good vids!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 29 2009, 02:03 PM~14037598
> *I c you getting ready with that Six4. Como camaradas, let me know if you need some help :yes:
> 
> *


  thanks bro


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im glad yall like that vid..fort worth gettin better and better


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo danny or thomas. whats the name of yalls new shop?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Apr 9 2009, 11:16 AM~13528437
> *Got to support my brothers in arms.... Should be a great show. Man wish i could make it...Funny thing is that i will be training in Ft Hood when this show comes around. Come on Top work your magic and come get me lol.....
> 
> 
> ...



*

WE ARE DOING IT AGAIN SO COME HELP BENEFIT 
THE MEN AND WOMEN OF THIS GREAT NATION.. 
SO LET GET READY TO RUMBLE 14TH JUNE 2009

TFFT*


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 29 2009, 12:42 PM~14037424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 29 2009, 11:29 AM~14036145
> *Is it a bikini car wash? :cheesy:
> *


Hooters girls. You know lil brownie works there? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 29 2009, 01:42 PM~14037424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 29 2009, 01:42 PM~14037424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass Video Germain...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.myxtremeradio.net


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 29 2009, 06:28 PM~14040142
> *http://www.myxtremeradio.net
> *


Lets Get It Crunk


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thats all the switch hittin action in one video..im sorry if i missed anyone but i was trying to match it with the song


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 29 2009, 07:04 PM~14040363
> *thats all the switch hittin action in one video..im sorry if i missed anyone but i was trying to match it with the song
> *


Good Vid Germain


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thans bro


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 29 2009, 04:15 PM~14038839
> *yo danny or thomas. whats the name of yalls new shop?
> *











 * D 
ShoP * 
Building 307
Address:
2516 Weaver St
Haltom City, TX 76117
Should be Open by next week


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 29 2009, 09:32 PM~14041311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that on a car? pics?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@May 29 2009, 09:46 PM~14041445
> *:0  is that on a car? pics?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 29 2009, 09:52 PM~14041515
> *:yes:
> *


any pics of the whole car?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@May 29 2009, 09:53 PM~14041531
> *any pics of the whole car?
> *


U saw it already It was on the two tone candy truck. But It will be on your soon too. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 29 2009, 09:32 PM~14041311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 29 2009, 09:32 PM~14041311
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AYE GUEY!!! El Mero Pero :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 29 2009, 09:32 PM~14041311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: uffin: Cant wait for you guys to open? cook out when yall do? :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 29 2009, 09:58 PM~14041588
> *U saw it already It was on the two tone candy truck. But It will be on your soon too. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

whats up DFW , hope to see you all at the Blvd Aces show tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Same_Ol_Cutty_@May 30 2009, 10:37 AM~14045348
> *whats up DFW , hope to see you all at the Blvd Aces show tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 29 2009, 07:04 PM~14040363
> *thats all the switch hittin action in one video..im sorry if i missed anyone but i was trying to match it with the song
> *


Badass vid. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 30 2009, 11:10 AM~14045496
> *
> *


 :uh:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 29 2009, 09:32 PM~14041311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


any better pics of the logo


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 30 2009, 09:34 AM~14045059
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


soon..... :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 29 2009, 09:58 PM~14041588
> *U saw it already It was on the two tone candy truck. But It will be on your soon too. :biggrin:
> *


yep! Be on the look out funky town for danny's latest creation coming soon! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@May 30 2009, 03:03 PM~14046868
> *yep! Be on the look out funky town for danny's latest creation coming soon!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies we cant wait either like the video germain doors will be open to every body :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

"D Shop" is gonna be doing tha Damn thing for the 09'. So when is the Grand Opening?? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

P.S. 
Mr. Battery has 27batteries in hand and got a GREAT deal and they are brand 
spanking "NEW".. Hit me up @(817)422-4329..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 30 2009, 04:53 PM~14047440
> *wuts up homies we cant wait either like the video germain doors will be open to every body :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@May 30 2009, 11:46 AM~14045698
> *Badass vid.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:420:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 30 2009, 11:10 AM~14045496
> *
> *


thought you went to Abliene  Hit me up tommorow homie...


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

anyone know where I can get some front and rear bumper fillers for my 81 Regal?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks loco for the trailer :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 30 2009, 11:24 PM~14050629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 31 2009, 01:24 AM~14050629
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Pics Lucio...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

thanx boy


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Lol Thanx Bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@May 31 2009, 10:01 AM~14051964
> *Lol Thanx Bro
> *


LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I had a good time at the show today. But as always the bicycle judging was wrong.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This is an official LRM point sheet. This will help out with the bicycle judging.
Frame Modifications (45)
Paint (25)
Upholstery (20)
Accessories (15)
Plating (20)
Murals (20)
Craftsmaship/Details (15)
Display (15)
Wheels/Tires (20)
Graphics (15)
Pinstriping (15)
Custom Parts (15)
Engraving (10)
Total Points (250)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ORIGINAL: Completely original or restored bicycle with no modifications.


STREET CUSTOM: A bicycle with no frame modification. (This includes store-bought bikes with no bondo or modifications on frame.)


MILD CUSTOM: A bicycle with one major modification or less on the frame.


SEMI CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with two (2) major modifications on the frame


FULL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least three (3) major modifications on the frame.


RADICAL CUSTOM: A bicycle or trike with at least five (5) modifications on the frame.
3. Bicycle Classes

If you combine Trikes/Bikes the point system does not change. I hope this helps you guys out when throwing your shows and include bike/trikes. If yall need extra help LMK. I am always ready and willing to judge any show.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 31 2009, 08:10 PM~14055472
> *
> *


On your wifes phone?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Missed A Good Show...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 31 2009, 09:25 PM~14056071
> *I Missed A Good Show...
> *


Show was good. hot as hell but good. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 31 2009, 06:26 PM~14056091
> *Show was good. hot as hell but good. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 31 2009, 09:26 PM~14056091
> *Show was good. hot as hell but good. :biggrin:
> *


I Like "Hot"!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 31 2009, 09:31 PM~14056123
> *I Like "Hot"!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 31 2009, 06:31 PM~14056123
> *I Like "Hot"!
> 
> 
> ...


THATS HOT :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@May 31 2009, 09:26 PM~14056091
> *Show was good. hot as hell but good. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :420: :420:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats knew guys


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

NEW WAVE DFW - Put'n down one car at a time:

Newest & first member Jaime aka Kandy Bear: Mr VP vato :0 
67 Buick Riviera
Proud to wear the Brown and Gold.. Welcome aboard Jaime..

Next Friday will be our first offical car club meeting at Hard Kandy Customs, anyone intertested in checking us out hit me up..
New Wave; 44 yrs of tradition, same rules since 1965......


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 1 2009, 11:38 AM~14061117
> *NEW WAVE DFW - Put'n down one car at a time:
> 
> Newest & first member Jaime aka Kandy Bear: Mr VP vato :0
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

page ~ 500~


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 1 2009, 12:23 PM~14061447
> *page ~ 500~
> *


 :no: 250


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 1 2009, 01:28 PM~14062053
> *:no: 250
> *


 :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 1 2009, 01:40 PM~14062145
> *:twak:
> *


x2 500


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jun 1 2009, 01:28 PM~14062053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

2 New piston Pumps Never been Used , Paid $530.00 each Asking 1,000 For Both also have other stuff like a clear prewired switch box, battery rack for cutlass for 6 batteries and 2 pumps rear 12'inch and front 4' inch cylinders these worlk good if your keeping your A/c for the 3.8 v6 
obo on everything e mail or call 817 454 6982 Luis


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 29 2009, 01:42 PM~14037424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT for 500*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2009, 07:55 PM~14065734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 1 2009, 08:37 AM~14061099
> *Whats knew guys
> *


*WE HIT 500 PAGES*


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2009, 04:55 PM~14065734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 SHOULD BE A GOOD SHOW ALREADY GOT CONFIRMATION FROM SOME CLUBS THAT WILL BE THERE :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: Hell yeah


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2009, 07:55 PM~14065734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


isnt there a show also in gp for low4life?? :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 1 2009, 11:14 PM~14068129
> *isnt there a show also in gp for low4life?? :uh:
> *


Yeah a picnice or something.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up jente


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

wassup thomas n danny..the signature be looking good..uffin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

D
ShoP
building 307
2516 Weaver St,
Haltom City, 76117

HiLow Distributors

 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :werd: :yes: :h5:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2009, 07:55 PM~14065734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHATS UP FORITOS ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85+Jun 2 2009, 03:08 PM~14072232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the deal Raymond?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jun 2 2009, 12:08 PM~14070487
> *www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>
> 
> 
> ...


Good Pics


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 2 2009, 05:58 PM~14074171
> *Sup man!
> 
> *


whats up! when we gona cruise!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Jun 2 2009, 12:08 PM~14070487
> *www.majestixcarclub.com</span></a>
> 
> 
> ...


  one of my pics made it to the video


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jun 2 2009, 05:48 PM~14074010
> *WHATS UP FORITOS ?
> *


sup bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 2 2009, 08:51 PM~14076085
> *whats up! when we gona cruise!
> *


When yall ready :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I liked that regal. It was my favorite.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

WHATS UP FORITOS


:wave: 

good pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 2 2009, 11:09 PM~14077812
> *WHATS UP FORITOS
> :wave:
> 
> ...


Sup Matt!!! You going to show this weekend?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, $CHARLIE BOY$, MJuan#1, BAD TIMES 79
:wave:
JUST GOT ANOTHER CONFIRMATION ON ANOTHER CC THAT WILL BE AT THE SHOW


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 2 2009, 09:22 PM~14077989
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, $CHARLIE BOY$, MJuan#1,  Rich$ :wave:*


----------



## Fleetwood94 (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 2 2009, 10:42 PM~14077557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this regal is sick!!! SUPER CLEAN!!! I need to get mine lookin like this!!!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

im new on this forum i stay the nawf side of funk town jus wanting 2 get 2 know rollers in the funk holla at cha boi




 Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 3 2009, 02:45 AM~14079938
> *im new on this forum i stay the nawf side of funk town jus wanting 2 get 2 know rollers in the funk holla at cha boi
> 
> 
> ...


Use the image tag homie. the embeded is for myspace.

http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/294/sinics.jpg


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 2 2009, 10:34 PM~14077444
> *sup bro
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:  now thats a bad ass pic germaine... damnnnnn u be takin some firme ass pics.. its tha 817 crop shop !!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

A member of my club and the ULC has a online radio show weekdays from 
noon - 4. Check it out, and see everyone friday...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I HAVE SUM X FRAMES FOR SALE ANYONE INTRESTED SND ME A PM 3 STOCK AND 1 DAT HAS BEEN SAND BLASTED AND STRESS POINTS DONE UP BY A/M CUSTOMS....


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*FOR SALE - 1961 Impala - Daily Driver - No Trades - 10K Firm - Not-Negotiable*






*Everything you want to know or see about the car is here> *[url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=367268&st=0[/url]


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 2 2009, 10:35 PM~14077456
> *When yall ready :biggrin:
> *


im going to try and get off work early and get my tags and stuff for the cutty so hopefully ill be ready if you down :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 3 2009, 04:20 PM~14084725
> *im going to try and get off work early and get my tags and stuff for the cutty so hopefully ill be ready if you down  :biggrin:
> *


damn down


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 3 2009, 04:34 PM~14084910
> *damn down
> *


but you gotta make sure you are free that day :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone down to meet at the Northside car wash roll to the Southside car wash then back to Sonic on the North!! LMK!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 2 2009, 08:34 PM~14077444
> *sup bro
> 
> 
> ...


DAM HOMIE , I LOVE DAT PIC OF MY RIDE . :cheesy:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 3 2009, 04:50 PM~14085054
> *Anyone down to meet at the Northside car wash roll to the Southside car wash then back to Sonic on the North!! LMK!!
> *


me me :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85+Jun 3 2009, 04:40 PM~14084974-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Down but I dont know about the cruising laws. your freinds the FWPD might not like that.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 3 2009, 05:05 PM~14085188
> *Im always free. When?
> 
> *


whenver hopefully i get my tags friday so i can roll it...its still in primer but oh well..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

friday is cool with me.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 3 2009, 05:05 PM~14085188
> *
> Down but I dont know about the cruising laws. your freinds the FWPD might not like that.
> *


 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jun 3 2009, 05:52 PM~14085641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
sOaMhykIInw&feature


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lil brownie gonna be there. :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Pic Germain


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX+Jun 3 2009, 02:45 AM~14079938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Ride SINICTX


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

A member of my club and the ULC has a online radio show weekdays from 
noon - 4. Check it out, and see everyone friday...

















[/b][/quote]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jun 3 2009, 10:45 AM~14081638
> *FOR SALE - 1961 Impala - Daily Driver - No Trades - 10K Firm - Not-Negotiable
> 
> 
> ...


NIce Ride Mando!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Who Esle Is Rolling To H-Town For This Picnic .... Let Me Know We Can Rolling Down There Together... BadA$$ Picnic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jun 3 2009, 05:52 PM~14085641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jun 3 2009, 02:52 PM~14085641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jun 3 2009, 05:52 PM~14085641
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:   u know ima gonna go..already!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 3 2009, 05:21 PM~14085319
> *friday is cool with me.
> *


 :0 :0 wat wat juan ur gonna make a cruize damnnnnn homie its been a minute hahaha and on a friday at that.. wheres tha roll call at homie.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 2 2009, 10:42 PM~14077557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah and the interior is real clean too!!!!!!! I think I might ask him to do my monte.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 3 2009, 02:45 AM~14079938
> *im new on this forum i stay the nawf side of funk town jus wanting 2 get 2 know rollers in the funk holla at cha boi
> 
> 
> ...


 What part of FTW you stay at? Nice Monte :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV+Jun 3 2009, 11:20 PM~14089197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I luv that ride.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yo Juan Whats Crackalacin?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2009, 08:34 PM~14087135
> *Nice Pic Germain
> 
> 
> ...


thanks alex


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2009, 11:41 PM~14089500
> *Yo Juan Whats Crackalacin?
> *


chillen like a villain


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 3 2009, 11:58 PM~14089758
> *chillen like a villain
> *


 hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 4 2009, 12:00 AM~14089787
> *hno:
> *


  

:biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies we are ready to move into the shop should be open this weekend whos rollin this sat.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 4 2009, 12:24 AM~14090087
> *wuts up homies we are ready to move into the shop should be open this weekend whos rollin this sat.
> *


Hey Tomas congrats on the bizz :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 3 2009, 09:24 PM~14090087
> *wuts up homies we are ready to move into the shop should be open this weekend whos rollin this sat.
> *


Damn! Congrats!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 4 2009, 12:24 AM~14090087
> *wuts up homies we are ready to move into the shop should be open this weekend whos rollin this sat.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2009, 07:43 PM~14087250
> *Who Esle Is Rolling To H-Town For This Picnic .... Let Me Know We Can Rolling Down There Together...  BadA$$ Picnic
> 
> 
> ...


IM DOWN BRO...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85+Jun 3 2009, 04:52 PM~14085068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the law is either 2 or 3 passes of the same location within the hour!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

A member of my club and the ULC has a online radio show weekdays from 
noon - 4. Check it out, and see everyone friday...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

how much are the continental kits for a g body???anyone know the price for em ..used? :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Found these going through some old pics with the wife. Anyone else there that day??

FRONT 









BACK


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 4 2009, 03:36 PM~14095285
> *Found these going through some old pics with the wife. Anyone else there that day??
> 
> FRONT
> ...




Yea thats the day I won the Daytons! :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 4 2009, 01:36 PM~14095285
> *Found these going through some old pics with the wife. Anyone else there that day??
> BACK
> 
> ...


 We went to the SuperShow in SacTown that year... :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 4 2009, 02:36 PM~14095285
> *Found these going through some old pics with the wife. Anyone else there that day??
> 
> FRONT
> ...


JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW WE ARE WORKING ON GETTING LRM BACK OUT HERE ON AUG 9..!!!SHOULD HAVE MORE INFO SOON...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 4 2009, 04:24 PM~14095754
> *JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW WE ARE WORKING ON GETTING LRM BACK OUT HERE ON AUG 9..!!!SHOULD HAVE MORE INFO SOON...
> *


No offense!!

*FUCK LRM!!* They never came back to FOROS. I dont think i will attend if they did!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 4 2009, 03:36 PM~14095285
> *Found these going through some old pics with the wife. Anyone else there that day??
> 
> FRONT
> ...


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

hey ray call me asap


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

do any of yall know if thers any shops or stores where i can buy parts for my ride or for my pumps im tired of having 2 buy off then net get at me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one looking to buld a lowrider bike? I got 2 schwinn frames

1 20 inch boys (Standard Lowrider)
1 26inch boys (beach cruiser frame)


Both schwinn. I can bring them to the ULC meeting if you guys want.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 4 2009, 03:36 PM~14095285
> *Found these going through some old pics with the wife. Anyone else there that day??
> 
> FRONT
> ...


I Was There... =) Oooooooooooooooooh Yeah..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

sup Loco :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 4 2009, 06:46 PM~14096972
> *sup Loco  :wave:
> *


Sup Matt?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats up FOROS?


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 4 2009, 06:37 PM~14096870
> *do any of yall know if thers any shops or stores where i can buy parts for my ride or for my pumps im tired of having 2 buy off then net get at me
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 
D
ShoP
building 300
2516 Weaver St,
Haltom City, 76117

HiLow Distributors


el pintor y txgoldplater jus opened up a shop near fort worth .. they know there shit and help u out wit nething and everything that they know .. HIGHLY RECOMMENED u cant find any better place then there .. PM them for more details they always got a ear and and hand to help


right danny yu tomas.. wen ur gonna be officiallly open??  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just got back from the ULA meeting in Dallas. Thanks for the ride alex.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 4 2009, 12:36 PM~14095285
> *Found these going through some old pics with the wife. Anyone else there that day??
> 
> FRONT
> ...


I WAS  WITH THE REST OF THE HOMIES FROM THE HOOD :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 4 2009, 06:37 PM~14096870
> *do any of yall know if thers any shops or stores where i can buy parts for my ride or for my pumps im tired of having 2 buy off then net get at me
> *


Try hittin up Elpintor here on LiL. He can def get you hookd up.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV+Jun 4 2009, 10:38 PM~14099310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx Starla & Mike for your support, We are trying to Open ASAP just need a few more permits and we are in buisness. We will keep u posted. If there is anything u need send TheTexasGoldplater or myself a pm and we will get back at u asap.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 5 2009, 08:38 AM~14102277
> *Thanx Starla & Mike for your support, We are trying to Open ASAP just need a few more permits and we are in buisness. We will keep u posted. If there is anything u need send TheTexasGoldplater or myself a pm and we will get back at u asap.
> *


hey danny are you goin to the show on sunday? if you are hit me up and we can roll


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 5 2009, 09:09 AM~14102431
> *hey danny are you goin to the show on sunday? if you are hit me up and we can roll
> *


Wich one u talking about?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 4 2009, 11:30 PM~14099840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ricky I'm gonna needs some gas money!! Hook a BroTHER up!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 5 2009, 12:32 PM~14104591
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey who took that pic ?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 5 2009, 02:16 PM~14104978
> *hey who took that pic ?
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 4 2009, 02:55 PM~14094903
> *FIRST OF ALL WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE THAT PARTICIPATED!! THIS MONTH IT PICKED UP AND ALL THE SPOTS WENT REALLY FAST!! EVERYONE WHO PARTICIPATED GETS 1- 25% off coupon for custom paint or murals!!
> IF YOU DIDNT WIN AND BOUGHT 5 or MORE SPOTS HIT ME UP I GOT A TSHIRT FOR YA OR "2 FREE HOURS OF AIRBRUSHING!!"
> 
> ...


This is the results of the raffle that some of you guys entered in.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts homies thanks for the support like homie danny said we should be open in a couple of days but if yall guys need anything give us a call we have evrything in stock we can meet up anytime thanks again homies :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 4 2009, 11:25 PM~14099796
> *Just got back from the ULA meeting in Dallas. Thanks for the ride alex.
> *


Cool ANytime JUAN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 5 2009, 05:35 PM~14106440
> *wuts homies thanks for the support like homie danny said we should be open in a couple of days but if yall guys need anything give us a call we have evrything in stock we can meet up anytime thanks again homies :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT 

ULC MEETING TONIGHT...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## happynew31 (Jun 5, 2009)

so cool pictures


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by happynew31_@Jun 5 2009, 07:34 PM~14107269
> *so cool pictures
> *


  Shoes Anyone need Any


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 5 2009, 09:21 AM~14102506
> *Wich one u talking about?
> *



The K of C show on Yucca ave.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whats going down i jus want 2 say thanks 2 artistics t.x ,loco61 and oso for welcomeing me 2 the u.l.c meetings lets keep holding it down in the funk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 5 2009, 10:30 PM~14108461
> *whats going down i jus want 2 say thanks 2 artistics t.x ,loco61 and oso for welcomeing me 2 the u.l.c meetings lets keep holding it down in the funk
> *


no problem. keep coming to the meeting.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 5 2009, 10:30 PM~14108461
> *whats going down i jus want 2 say thanks 2 artistics t.x ,loco61 and oso for welcomeing me 2 the u.l.c meetings lets keep holding it down in the funk
> *


I cu met th 1 and only Juan Gotti!!! And Loco61! :biggrin: They sum cool peeps homie.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 5 2009, 10:35 PM~14108497
> *I cu met th 1 and only Juan Gotti!!! And Loco61! :biggrin:  They sum cool peeps homie.... :thumbsup:
> *


where were you tonight fool?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 4 2009, 06:37 PM~14096879
> *Any one looking to buld a lowrider bike? I got 2 schwinn frames
> 
> 1 20 inch boys (Standard Lowrider)
> ...


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 5 2009, 09:32 PM~14108473
> *no problem. keep coming to the meeting.
> *


ill be sure 2 make it 2 the meeting bro that shit was thoed do they post the dates and location of the meetings on this thread or do just hit u up loco61


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 5 2009, 10:47 PM~14108598
> *ill be sure 2 make it 2 the meeting bro that shit was thoed do they post the dates and location of the meetings on this thread or do just hit u up loco61
> *


meetings are always in the same place... unless specified otherwise. check out the ULC thread for Updates and new events.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 5 2009, 10:48 PM~14108607
> *meetings are always in the same place... unless specified otherwise. check out the ULC thread for Updates and new events.
> *


  GOOD TO MEET YOU AT THE ULC MEETING TONIGHT BRO...

HAPPY Birthday To My Homie Mike....


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 5 2009, 09:52 PM~14108637
> *  GOOD TO MEET YOU AT THE ULC MEETING TONIGHT  BRO...
> 
> HAPPY Birthday To My Homie Mike....
> *


damn bro i jus checked our ur car on youtube that bitch was hella clean mad respect homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 5 2009, 11:01 PM~14108711
> *damn bro i jus checked our ur car on youtube that bitch was hella clean mad respect homie
> *


Thanks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Fernando N Blanco?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

hey loco 61 where can i get one of them U.L.C stickers bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 5 2009, 11:12 PM~14108807
> *hey loco 61 where can i get one of them U.L.C stickers bro
> *


HIt Me Up Tomorrow At The Wash ON Man Street (SONIC) Around 11AM


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

already bro


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 5 2009, 07:07 AM~14102813
> *Ricky I'm gonna needs some gas money!! Hook a BroTHER up!
> *


JEW GOT IT DUDE


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SINICTX, $Rollin Rich$ 82
:wave: DIDNT GET TO MEET U BUT HOPEFULLY U CAN COME AND CHECK OUT THE SHOW ON SUNDAY THAT I TALKED ABOUT


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 5 2009, 10:46 PM~14109076
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: SINICTX, $Rollin Rich$ 82
> :wave: DIDNT GET TO MEET U BUT HOPEFULLY U CAN COME AND CHECK OUT THE SHOW ON SUNDAY THAT I TALKED ABOUT
> *


are u going 2 kinghts of columbus show ill be up there checking out the rides


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 5 2009, 11:16 PM~14108840
> *HIt Me Up Tomorrow At The Wash ON Man Street (SONIC)  Around 11AM
> *



whats going down tomorrow? :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 5 2009, 08:49 PM~14109099
> *are u going 2 kinghts of columbus show ill be up there checking out the rides
> *


YES SIR I WILL HAVE MY MC OUT THERE.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 6 2009, 12:21 AM~14109283
> *YES SIR I WILL HAVE MY MC OUT THERE.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Mike and myself will c u their.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 6 2009, 12:17 AM~14109263
> *whats going down tomorrow? :0
> *


Streetlife Car Wash


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 6 2009, 01:35 AM~14109709
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Mike and myself will c u their.
> *


HELL YEAH HOMIE!! jUS LET ME NO WHAT TIME YOU WANNA LEAVE AND WE CAN STOP AND EAT BREAKFAST ON THE WAY :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 5 2009, 10:40 PM~14108543
> *where were you tonight fool?
> *


I was gonna go but it was my birthday and my jefita came down so we just had dinner at the canton. If I dont see ya'll tonight I'll be there at the show manana


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 5 2009, 10:16 PM~14108840
> *HIt Me Up Tomorrow At The Wash ON Man Street (SONIC)  Around 11AM
> *


i went up there bro i had my bois so couldnt stay 2 long


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 6 2009, 09:21 AM~14110806
> *I was gonna go but it was my birthday and my jefita came down so we just had dinner at the canton. If I dont see ya'll tonight I'll be there at the show manana
> *


Happy Birthday fool. How old 38-39?

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 6 2009, 11:58 AM~14111411
> *Happy Birthday fool. How old 38-39?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


F**** YOU :twak: 34 homie :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 6 2009, 12:41 PM~14111625
> *F**** YOU  :twak: 34 homie :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, SINICTX

you addicted to LIL ahahahaha Sup bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

just got my bottom euro bumper in. I also have the chrome bezels, grilles and headlight harness coming it. All I need are headlights and corners.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

hey everybody!!! do i hear a cruise coming on?????? :cheesy:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jun 6 2009, 03:13 PM~14112371
> *hey everybody!!! do i hear a cruise coming on?????? :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:   i hope .....bout to head to danny shop... gettin some solenoids hopefully that will work for my ride to get it going!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 6 2009, 02:43 PM~14112270
> *just got my bottom euro bumper in. I also have the chrome bezels, grilles and headlight harness coming it. All I need are headlights and corners.
> *


good deal bro! can't wait to ship that baby to SA huh? any kind of progress is nice


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Imma Cruise Tonight SOuthside To Northside Like Alwayz


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 6 2009, 02:30 PM~14112430
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:     i hope .....bout to head to danny shop... gettin some solenoids hopefully that will work for my ride to  get it going!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


orale hell yea hopefully itll work to get it going.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 6 2009, 02:57 PM~14112542
> *Imma Cruise Tonight SOuthside To Northside Like Alwayz
> *


orale bro ill try to make it there as soon as possible too, who else wants to meet at the car wash???


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 2 2009, 10:42 PM~14077557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Heres some more pics of this ride


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jun 6 2009, 04:46 PM~14112824
> *orale bro ill try to make it there as soon as possible too, who else wants to meet at the car wash???
> *


No South Side for me. Ill meet you guys at Sonic though.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 6 2009, 04:00 PM~14112876
> *No South Side for me. Ill meet you guys at Sonic though.
> *


orale pues bro ya dijo, ill meet yall there.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jun 6 2009, 05:12 PM~14112948
> *orale pues bro ya dijo, ill meet yall there.
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 6 2009, 05:00 PM~14112876
> *No South Side for me. Ill meet you guys at Sonic though.
> *


no north side for me today imma stay in the SOUTHSIDE :biggrin: 




































































J/K ill roll to the north


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 6 2009, 04:42 PM~14113089
> *no north side for me today imma stay in the SOUTHSIDE :biggrin:
> J/K ill roll to the north
> *


:biggrin: yea es que yo quiero a apantallar unas morras.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol fuk it....beautyful day today bro 



 had to redo it


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 5 2009, 10:35 PM~14109709
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Mike and myself will c u their.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 6 2009, 05:42 PM~14113089
> *no north side for me today imma stay in the SOUTHSIDE :biggrin:
> J/K ill roll to the north
> *


HAHA. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

SEE EVERYONE THERE TOMORROW. MIGHT ROLL BY SONIC TONIGHT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*Any one got an old trophy they dont need. Doing a build off in the bike thread and need a thophy to give away. No cash to spend so I need a donation.*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 6 2009, 06:13 PM~14113226
> *Any one got an old trophy they dont need. Doing a build off in the bike thread and need a thophy to give away. No cash to spend so I need a donation.
> *


 :0 My 10K Run Trophy


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 29 2009, 05:01 PM~14039288
> *:0  :0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 6 2009, 07:29 PM~14113552
> *:0  My 10K Run Trophy
> *


Thanks. Bring it to the show tomorrow.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 6 2009, 12:08 PM~14111780
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, SINICTX
> 
> ...


hahaha i wanna make sure i dont miss anthing i just wanna jump on a cruise just waiting on my first chance 2 get my tags and change one of my dump solenoids and im down 2 roll


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 6 2009, 10:19 PM~14114570
> *hahaha i wanna make sure i dont miss anthing i just wanna jump on a cruise just waiting on my first chance 2 get my tags and change one of my dump solenoids and im down 2 roll
> *


for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sorry I didnt make it tonight. last minute call from my cousin.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:  nice seein everyone at tha wash n sonic had a chill time.. firme ass ride macias... y germaine like alwayz cumin thru to hook a sista up u alwayz got my back thanks for all tha help and info glad i got to cuz tha caprice again.. watcha imma be 3 wheelin soon que no!!! see yall around... :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 7 2009, 12:00 AM~14115836
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:   nice seein everyone at tha wash n sonic had a chill time.. firme ass ride macias... y germaine like alwayz cumin thru to hook a sista  up u alwayz got my back thanks for all tha help and info glad i got to cuz tha caprice again.. watcha imma be 3 wheelin soon que no!!! see yall around... :biggrin:
> *


how many pumps u rollin


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

wuz up el pintor


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 7 2009, 01:00 AM~14115836
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:   nice seein everyone at tha wash n sonic had a chill time.. firme ass ride macias... y germaine like alwayz cumin thru to hook a sista  up u alwayz got my back thanks for all tha help and info glad i got to cuz tha caprice again.. watcha imma be 3 wheelin soon que no!!! see yall around... :biggrin:*



Germain I hear d u got video....lets see it homie :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 7 2009, 03:51 AM~14116595
> *wuz up el pintor
> *


 Sup SINCTX... how you doing homie?


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 7 2009, 03:50 AM~14116592
> *how many pumps u rollin
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 2 pumps 6 batts 6 solenoids...but rite now till i get a new battery im rollin 2 batts to tha back and 3 batts to tha front..  and wat u kinda of setup u got sinictx.. did u drive thru to tha wash n sonic tonight u missed out holmes we there mostly erry sat nite... :cheesy: 

DANNY U STILL UP NOMBRE...HAHAHAH  

yeah germaine wheres tha viedo .. i wanna see it again...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 12:59 AM~14115824
> *sorry I didnt make it tonight. last minute call from my cousin.
> *


 :angry: :uh: :uh: yeahhh chale juan.. u always bale out u too much of tha mr popular or wat cant kick it wit tha homies  :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 7 2009, 03:50 AM~14116592
> *how many pumps u rollin
> *


2 pumps 4 dumps 6 batteries








Starlas set up in 2008








FortWorthMex 'Germain' helping out had a ruff night ...right Homie.








Coming Soon :yes:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 7 2009, 04:01 AM~14116626
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  2 pumps 6 batts 6 solenoids...but rite now till i get a new battery im rollin 2 batts to tha back and 3 batts to tha front..   and wat u kinda of setup u got sinictx.. did u drive thru to tha wash n sonic tonight u missed out holmes we there mostly erry sat nite... :cheesy:
> 
> DANNY U STILL UP NOMBRE...HAHAHAH
> ...


Hahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: Can't leave the beer behind.... almost done :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 7 2009, 04:10 AM~14116656
> *2 pumps 4 dumps 6 batteries :0  :0
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YEAH THEM WAS THA GOOD OLD DAY.. MANN THAT WAS A LONG NITE FOR U AND GERMAINE ME TOO BUT YALL DID ALL THA WORK SABES QUE TONIGHT IS MY ONE YEAR ANNIVERSARY FOR MY HYDRO INSTALL.. NOMBRE I REMMEBR IT LIKE IT WAS YESTADAY..OK NOW IM BOUT TO LAY IT LOW IN MY BED.. SHIT NITE HOMIES SEE YALL AROUND

AND YEAH DANNY SHOP LOOKS NICE CANT WAIT TILL ITS FILLED U GOT LOYAL CUSTOMER RITE HERE!!

 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 7 2009, 03:12 AM~14116664
> *Hahaha :roflmao:  :roflmao: Can't leave the beer behind.... almost done :thumbsup:
> *


i have 2 prohopper pumps 4 dumps 5 batteries 3 for the front 2 for the back but im thinking of setting up my shit diffrent cause it could look better work in progress


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 7 2009, 04:29 AM~14116705
> *i have 2 prohopper pumps 4 dumps 5 batteries 3 for the front 2 for the back but im thinking of setting up my shit diffrent cause it could look better work in progress
> *


 You can rewire And have 2 batteries to the back and 5 to the front... very easy to do and will get a nice responce to the front, Or you can add one more battery and have 3 to the back and six to the front. Thats what Starla had to begin with and if homeboys just cancel one battery she should have 2 for the a back and all 5 to the front.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

YOu Alright Germain hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 7 2009, 01:00 AM~14115836
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:   nice seein everyone at tha wash n sonic had a chill time.. firme ass ride macias... y germaine like alwayz cumin thru to hook a sista  up u alwayz got my back thanks for all tha help and info glad i got to cuz tha caprice again.. watcha imma be 3 wheelin soon que no!!! see yall around... :biggrin:
> *


YOu Goning To the Show Today?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good seeing every one out there. Artistics took all the bike awards :biggrin: LOL


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 05:39 PM~14119718
> *good seeing every one out there. Artistics took all the bike awards :biggrin: LOL
> *



Congrats! Bikes looked clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 6 2009, 03:53 PM~14112855
> *Heres some more pics of this ride
> 
> 
> ...


My boy Kenny Regal looking firme and doing it side2side.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hers some pics of the K of C show today


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 7 2009, 05:54 PM~14119779
> *My boy Kenny Regal looking firme and doing it side2side.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah homie its real clean! I told him hes gota clean ass ride :yes: :yes:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 7 2009, 04:21 PM~14119926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I took these at work Friday


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 7 2009, 04:29 AM~14116705
> *i have 2 prohopper pumps 4 dumps 5 batteries 3 for the front 2 for the back but im thinking of setting up my shit diffrent cause it could look better work in progress
> *


Good seeing you again today bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 7 2009, 06:54 PM~14120134
> *I took these at work Friday
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 7 2009, 10:40 PM~14122514
> *Good seeing you again today bro. :biggrin:
> *


thats coo bro ima try 2 make it 2 what ever i can thanx for letting me know what was going down withe the events and meetings where was homie alex im still trying 2 get one of those U.L.C stickere hahaha


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 8 2009, 04:35 AM~14124003
> *thats coo bro ima try 2 make it 2 what ever i can thanx for letting me know what was going down withe the events and meetings where was homie alex im still trying 2 get one of those U.L.C  stickere hahaha
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: shit me toooo.. ima try n make it to tha next meeting  :biggrin: sup sinictx.. u a early riser or late nite rider..haha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 8 2009, 04:35 AM~14124003
> *thats coo bro ima try 2 make it 2 what ever i can thanx for letting me know what was going down withe the events and meetings where was homie alex im still trying 2 get one of those U.L.C  stickere hahaha
> *


  i was there bro.... i got 3rd place 80s


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 04:42 AM~14124026
> *  i was there bro.... i got 3rd place 80s
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

u aint got no pics ready yet alex... i didnt get to make it was doin tha family thang at ta pool n bbq..pues theres always otherz...que no!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

FOUND THIS..


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 7 2009, 12:00 AM~14115836
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:   nice seein everyone at tha wash n sonic had a chill time.. firme ass ride macias... y germaine like alwayz cumin thru to hook a sista  up u alwayz got my back thanks for all tha help and info glad i got to cuz tha caprice again.. watcha imma be 3 wheelin soon que no!!! see yall around... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thank you


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 7 2009, 06:02 PM~14119826
> *Hers some pics of the K of C show today
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 8 2009, 04:35 AM~14124003
> *thats coo bro ima try 2 make it 2 what ever i can thanx for letting me know what was going down withe the events and meetings where was homie alex im still trying 2 get one of those U.L.C  stickere hahaha
> *


Alex was in the corner by his that shed.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 8 2009, 09:23 AM~14124592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


35 to enter the show. damn!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 11:17 AM~14125910
> *35 to enter the show. damn!
> *


I thought i seen him but i was also trying 2 chase my lil boi around hahaha when the nex meeting ill most likely cath him


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 8 2009, 03:22 PM~14128024
> *I thought i seen him but i was also trying 2 chase my lil boi around hahaha when the nex meeting ill most likely cath him
> *


Next is next friday. not this friday coming up?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 03:01 PM~14128430
> *Next is next friday. not this friday coming up?
> *


coo same place bro


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

It was good seeing everyone out yesterday there were some bad rides out foe sure...  Thanks Rick for throwing the show ....... I got to give it up to Danny & Texas gold plater for there help with the parts that i needed to get my car going yall got my bizz from now on homies :thumbsup: 
Sorry Juan for the near heart attach!!! 

Othere than having tooooooo much beer in that hot ass sun (which i wont do again) & thanks to gilbert i went & got a tattoo after the show :biggrin: im not gona do nuthing but chill & crash early


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 8 2009, 05:54 PM~14129648
> *It was good seeing everyone out yesterday there were some bad rides out foe sure...   Thanks Rick for throwing the show ....... I got to give it up to Danny & Texas gold plater for there help with the parts that i needed to get my car going yall got my bizz from now on homies  :thumbsup:
> Sorry Juan for the near heart attach!!!
> 
> ...



:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 8 2009, 05:56 PM~14129671
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yo! The KC show looked pretty good from my back yard... I had a birds eye view from the shop... good job Ricky keep up the good wrk... I will be at the next on for sure....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 8 2009, 05:51 PM~14129619
> *coo same place bro
> *


yes sir.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 8 2009, 02:54 PM~14129648
> *It was good seeing everyone out yesterday there were some bad rides out foe sure...   Thanks Rick for throwing the show ....... I got to give it up to Danny & Texas gold plater for there help with the parts that i needed to get my car going yall got my bizz from now on homies   :thumbsup:
> Sorry Juan for the near heart attach!!!
> 
> ...


ON BEHALF OF MYSELF AND THE KNIGHTS OF COLUMBUS I WANT TO THANK ALL U GUYS AND GIRLS THAT CAME OUT TO THE SHOW YESTERDAY.
THEE ARTISTICS
STREETLIFE
FINEST
SWEET DREAMS
ULC
LOCO 61
THE FABILAS
GONZALEZ
MONDO
MARTIN
LATIN EXPRESS
ARTS TIRE
LOS CARNALES-SHOWING SUPPORT
MAJESTICS-SHOWING SUPPORT
TXGOLDPLATER-SHOWING SUPPORT
ROLLERZ ONLY FT. WORTH
THANK YOU GUYS ONCE AGAIN. RICKY TORRES


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 8 2009, 05:22 PM~14130591
> *TELL FELIPE ''NO VALE DICK''</span>*


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD RICKY!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 8 2009, 04:33 PM~14130717
> *TELL FELIPE ''NO VALE DICK''
> *


HE WAS THERE bRO I GOT PICS I WILL POST A LIL LATER


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 8 2009, 07:33 PM~14130717
> *TELL FELIPE ''NO VALE DICK''
> *



HAHA thats fucked up dog!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 8 2009, 07:36 PM~14130755
> *HE WAS THERE bRO I GOT PICS I WILL POST A LIL LATER
> *



Yes sir please post


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 8 2009, 05:36 PM~14130755
> *HE WAS THERE bRO I GOT PICS I WILL POST A LIL LATER
> *


ABOUT TIME HE TAKES''CHA-CHA'' OUT!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I just had a fu^^ing heart attack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY OL LADY PULLED IN THE DRIVEWAY & HIT MY CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im SICK RIGHT NOW!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 8 2009, 05:17 PM~14131238
> *I just had a fu^^ing heart attack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> MY OL LADY PULLED IN THE DRIVEWAY & HIT MY CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


 :0 NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Heres some pics of my 64ss that has been sitting for a long time. Hopefully one day it'll see the streets of Funkytown.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 8 2009, 06:22 PM~14131301
> * :0 NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> *


YEA IM SICK TO MY STOMACH THE OL LADY IS IN THE ROOM CRYING IM SO F##ING MAD RIGHT NOW!!!!
I know she didnt do it on perpouse im not mad at her im pissed that i might have to paint it again :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

My Homies From My Xtreme Radio Link Below
http://www.myxtremeradio.net


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice pics Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

MOre To Come Hold Your Horses .. If I Didnt Get Your Ride My Bad Homies I'll Get Them Next Time...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 09:16 PM~14131939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Them some nice pics Alex :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks Guys ... Your Impala Looks Sweet Mike


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 08:04 PM~14131780
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 say loco whos rolls that green monte ls that whip looks clean


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 08:49 PM~14131603
> *Damn homie you got my good side :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 8 2009, 08:30 PM~14132105
> *Them some nice pics Alex :thumbsup:
> *


my bad quoted the wrong post haha


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 09:32 PM~14132123
> *thanks Guys  ... Your Impala Looks Sweet Mike
> *


Thx bro :biggrin: I did cruise it back in the day...One project at a time. First my daily monte carlo then the SS


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

say juan them bikes where clean bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jun 8 2009, 05:33 PM~14130717
> *TELL FELIPE ''NO VALE DICK''
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 8 2009, 09:35 PM~14132154
> *say loco whos rolls that green monte ls that whip looks clean
> *


Not Sure But That Monte Is Clean... I Like Green  Mike's Look Sweet Love That Water Effect...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jun 8 2009, 09:39 PM~14132223
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Is That Your Caddy..??? That Thing Is Clean...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Loco 61, Artistics.TX, chevythang, boricua87, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, SINICTX, bubbas 76 ghouse


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 8 2009, 09:38 PM~14132216
> *say juan them bikes where clean bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man we work hard of them.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jun 8 2009, 09:39 PM~14132223
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Why didnt you bring the regal up there fool?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Loco 61, Artistics.TX, califas, SINICTX, $Rollin Rich$ 82, boricua87, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, bubbas 76 ghouse


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:wave: whats up everybody!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 8 2009, 06:35 PM~14132154
> *say loco whos rolls that green monte ls that whip looks clean
> *


THATS MY HOMIE LIL JESSE'S MONTE


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 07:42 PM~14132265
> *Is That Your Caddy..??? That Thing Is Clean...
> *


Nope, v.p. rollerz only ft worth chapter.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 8 2009, 09:47 PM~14132329
> *:wave:  whats up everybody!!
> *


Sup Brother??


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 08:42 PM~14132276
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Loco 61, Artistics.TX, chevythang, boricua87, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, SINICTX, bubbas 76 ghouse
> 
> *


i was tellin juan the other day i live on this thread now i want 2 keep up with everything that is going on now hahah this shit is addictive


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Deep in here. Sup Fort Worth.


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 07:43 PM~14132292
> *Why didnt you bring the regal up there fool?
> *


She not ready for flashing lights


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 8 2009, 09:49 PM~14132366
> *THATS MY HOMIE LIL JESSE'S MONTE
> *


Where Did He Get That Paint Job?? He Kinda Didnt Want To Say :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 8 2009, 09:52 PM~14132404
> *i was tellin juan the other day i live on this thread now i want 2 keep up with everything that is going on now hahah this shit is addictive
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87+Jun 8 2009, 09:53 PM~14132418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. He said he bought it like that.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup OSO??? Whats Happenin My Brother??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 09:54 PM~14132444
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAHA Aint that the truth!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 06:53 PM~14132420
> *Where Did He Get That Paint Job?? He Kinda Didnt Want To Say :scrutinize:
> *


YEA ITS KINDA TOP SECRET


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP ERRRRYBODY!?! WHAT GOING DOWN THIS WEEKEND? WHO'S GOING TO THE TECHNIQUES SHOW??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Loco 61, C-LO9492, bubbas 76 ghouse, Artistics.TX, $Rollin Rich$ 82, theoso8, boricua87, TeXaS_ReGaL_85 

Roll Call

Name Location 



Alex Riverside Fort Worth


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 09:55 PM~14132456
> *Sup OSO??? Whats Happenin My Brother??
> *


CHILLIN 2DAY... I NEED A HOOD ORNAMENT FOR THE 79... THEN ITS READY... ANY HELP?? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 09:57 PM~14132479
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Loco 61, C-LO9492, bubbas 76 ghouse, Artistics.TX, $Rollin Rich$ 82, theoso8, boricua87, TeXaS_ReGaL_85
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
OSO - DAMN NEAR MANSFIELD!!!!!! S. ARLINGTON


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Next


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 8 2009, 08:49 PM~14132366
> *THATS MY HOMIE LIL JESSE'S MONTE
> *


that whip was clean bro thats a nice green


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 8 2009, 06:57 PM~14132489
> *CHILLIN 2DAY... I NEED A HOOD ORNAMENT FOR THE 79... THEN ITS READY... ANY HELP?? :biggrin:
> *


CHECK EBAY THERE WAS A GUY ON THERE SELLIN ALL KINDS OF STUFF TOGETHER CHEAP
http://shop.ebay.com/items/?_nkw=monte+car...mblem&_osacat=0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 8 2009, 09:59 PM~14132520
> *CHECK EBAY THERE WAS A GUY ON THERE SELLIN ALL KINDS OF STUFF TOGETHER CHEAP
> *


  THERE IS ONE ON THERE NOW AT $70 WITH 2 DAYS LEFT... :uh: SUP RICKY? THE MONTE LOOKIN CLEAN HOMIE...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Loco 61, theoso8, Same_Ol_Cutty, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, $Rollin Rich$ 82, boricua87, SINICTX, Artistics.TX, C-LO9492

Post Up Your Name An Location...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

is That You Fernando??


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 10:01 PM~14132552
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Loco 61, theoso8, Same_Ol_Cutty, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, $Rollin Rich$ 82, boricua87, SINICTX, Artistics.TX, C-LO9492
> 
> ...


SAY MAN CALM DOWN HOMIE, YOU AINT ON MYXTREMERADIO RIGHT NOW!!! YOU THE LAW OR WHAT??? :scrutinize: :scrutinize: hno: hno: hno: :guns:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 09:52 PM~14132401
> *Sup Brother??
> *


sup homie! got my cutty back on da streets this weekend..no paint yet  hit me up in a pm on goin to the ULC meetings and stuff :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 8 2009, 10:04 PM~14132596
> *sup homie! got my cutty back on da streets this weekend..no paint yet   hit me up in a pm on goin to the ULC meetings and stuff  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 SUP HOMIE?


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 8 2009, 10:03 PM~14132580
> *SAY MAN CALM DOWN HOMIE, YOU AINT ON MYXTREMERADIO RIGHT NOW!!! YOU THE LAW OR WHAT??? :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  hno:  hno:  hno:  :guns:
> *




i see i wasnt the only one that had that cross my mind :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 8 2009, 10:04 PM~14132596
> *sup homie! got my cutty back on da streets this weekend..no paint yet   hit me up in a pm on goin to the ULC meetings and stuff  :biggrin:
> *


Cool.... Well Do...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 8 2009, 07:01 PM~14132547
> *    THERE IS ONE ON THERE NOW AT $70 WITH 2 DAYS LEFT... :uh:  SUP RICKY? THE MONTE LOOKIN CLEAN HOMIE...
> *


THANK U SIR. HEY I DO HAVE THAT HOOD ORNAMENT JUST GIVE ME A COUPLE OF DAYS TO FIND IT. THE ONLY THING IS THAT ITS MOUNTED ON A 80'S STLYE BOTTOM PIECE. BUT IT SHOULD STILL WORK.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 8 2009, 10:05 PM~14132626
> *:0  :0  :0 SUP HOMIE?
> *


Whats up OSO!! got the monte ready yet? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 8 2009, 10:07 PM~14132642
> *Whats up OSO!! got the monte ready yet? :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: COME BY AND CHECK IT OUT...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 8 2009, 10:06 PM~14132627
> *i see i wasnt the only one that had that cross my mind  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


POlice On Patrol


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 07:01 PM~14132552
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Loco 61, theoso8, Same_Ol_Cutty, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, boricua87, SINICTX, Artistics.TX, C-LO9492
> 
> ...


 Rich$ 82
FORT WORTH TEXAS


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 09:56 PM~14132468
> *HAHA Aint that the truth!
> *


Whats up homie!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> It was good seeing everyone out yesterday there were some bad rides out foe sure...  Thanks Rick for throwing the show ....... I got to give it up to Danny & Texas gold plater for there help with the parts that i needed to get my car going *yall got my bizz from now on homies *:thumbsup:
> Sorry Juan for the near heart attach!!!
> 
> Othere than having tooooooo much beer in that hot ass sun (which i wont do again) & thanks to gilbert i went & got a tattoo after the show :biggrin: im not gona do nuthing but chill & crash early


Thanx Mat appriciate that Homie, Glad we could help. Sorry to hear what happened to your ride. 

quote=Loco 61,Jun 8 2009, 08:59 PM~14131727]

































































































































































[/quote]

All the cars look good out their :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 8 2009, 10:06 PM~14132637
> *THANK U SIR. HEY I DO HAVE THAT HOOD ORNAMENT JUST GIVE ME A COUPLE OF DAYS TO FIND IT. THE ONLY THING IS THAT ITS MOUNTED ON A 80'S STLYE BOTTOM PIECE. BUT IT SHOULD STILL WORK.
> *


SEE WUZ UP HOMIE. I GOT AN 86 HOOD ORNAMENT BUT IT WONT FIT...


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 10:08 PM~14132658
> *POlice On Patrol
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 8 2009, 10:08 PM~14132659
> * Rich$ 82
> FORT WORTH TEXAS
> *


Sup Ricky Hey Tell You Boy To Sell Me Dat Green Monte :angel:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 8 2009, 10:09 PM~14132681
> *SEE WUZ UP HOMIE. I GOT AN 86 HOOD ORNAMENT BUT IT WONT FIT...
> *


u cant switch out the bottom peice to fit your monte? :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 8 2009, 10:11 PM~14132713
> *u cant switch out the bottom peice to fit your monte?  :dunno:
> *


THE ONLY PEICE I GOT IS THE BOTTOM AND ORNAMENT FOR AN 86...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Jun 8 2009, 09:56 PM~14132472-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Juan
North North ROCK Fort Worth TX. :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 8 2009, 07:25 PM~14131346
> *Heres some pics of my 64ss that has been sitting for a long time. Hopefully one day it'll see the streets of Funkytown.
> 
> 
> ...


Damn homie looks like my 64 that I have 1/2 way done... I feel you homie, but time our time will COME!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 10:15 PM~14132795
> *I will be attending again.
> Juan
> North North ROCK Fort Worth TX. :biggrin:
> *


MY PEDAL CARS WILL BE IN THE SAME CLASS AS YOUR BIKE :angry: GUESS IM NOT GETTING MY PARTS BACK BY THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!! :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 8 2009, 10:15 PM~14132795
> *I will be attending again.
> Juan
> North North ROCK Fort Worth TX. :biggrin:
> *


Juan You Stay By My House Riverside LOL :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 8 2009, 10:08 PM~14132666
> *Whats up homie!
> *


sup dog!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Germain??? Wuts Popin?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 8 2009, 07:09 PM~14132681
> *SEE WUZ UP HOMIE. I GOT AN 86 HOOD ORNAMENT BUT IT WONT FIT...
> *


MYBE WE CAN TRADE MY 79 4 UR 86


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 8 2009, 10:19 PM~14132850
> *MYBE WE CAN TRADE MY 79 4 UR 86
> *


YESSIR :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 8 2009, 10:17 PM~14132825
> *MY PEDAL CARS WILL BE IN THE SAME CLASS AS YOUR BIKE :angry:  GUESS IM NOT GETTING MY PARTS BACK BY THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

CHAD WILL BE THERE. IM SURE HE WILL WIN!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 10:17 PM~14132832
> *Juan You Stay By My House Riverside LOL :biggrin:
> *


hahah I knew you were gonna call me out


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

GOOD NIGHT PEEPS. ALEX DONT FORGET TO POST THE PICS I SENT U.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NIGHT NIGHT RICK!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 10:18 PM~14132843
> *Sup Germain??? Wuts Popin?
> *


sup sup alex...im trying to catch up on all the reading.. :biggrin: nice show..good pics


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 8 2009, 10:31 PM~14132977
> *sup sup alex...im trying to catch up on all the reading.. :biggrin: nice show..good pics
> *


Thanks Heres Some Pics From Ricky...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

good pics..found this while going thru an old magazine..


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 8 2009, 11:53 PM~14134216
> *good pics..found this while going thru an old magazine..
> 
> 
> ...


 sup germaine u got any video ready yet!!! hahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: 
damn thread went hard today... 

STARLA
CENTRO HEMPHILL BIDDISON HOMIEZ


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:0 :0 YEAH THAT MONTE LOOKS REAL FAMILAR LOOK LIKE THA ONE MY CUZIN JUS SOLD
THIS PIC WAS TAKIN A YEAR AGO


















HUMM MAYBE I UMMO :uh: 
IF HE DID HE JUS GOT A NEW FRONT END AND DID THE INTERIOR I UNNO BUT LOOK KINDA LIKE IT MAYBE IM TRPPIN .. NEWAYZ 

 


JESSE MONTE








MAYBEEEE 








I UNNOO I GIVE UP HAHA







SUPPP SUP CUZ.. I SEE U ROLLIN LIKE A BAD HABIT  hahahahhaha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX,>>>>>>> RollinBlue<<<<<<<<LAME!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 9 2009, 12:32 AM~14134714
> *:0  :0  YEAH THAT MONTE LOOKS REAL FAMILAR LOOK LIKE THA ONE MY CUZIN JUS SOLD
> THIS PIC WAS TAKIN A YEAR AGO
> 
> ...


  u know this


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 12:41 AM~14134831
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX,>>>>>>> RollinBlue<<<<<<<<LAME!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :werd: :yes: :420:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 12:41 AM~14134831
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX,>>>>>>> RollinBlue<<<<<<<<LAME!
> *


hater


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 9 2009, 12:42 AM~14134853
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :werd:  :yes:  :420:
> *


let me know when you ready to roll :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 9 2009, 12:32 AM~14134714
> *:0  :0  YEAH THAT MONTE LOOKS REAL FAMILAR LOOK LIKE THA ONE MY CUZIN JUS SOLD
> THIS PIC WAS TAKIN A YEAR AGO
> 
> ...


This one has a chrome undercarriage. wrapped frame. chromes out motor. euro clip, bad ass interior. I see no similarities other then paint.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 9 2009, 12:42 AM~14134854
> *hater
> *


ole bish ass. when we going to hooters again?


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 9 2009, 12:43 AM~14134867
> *let me know when you ready to roll :0
> *


 WHERE WAS U AT LAST TIME EHHH U SAID TEN .. CUZSO U DIDNT EVEN SHOW...BUT HEY ITS ALL GOOD U KNOE IM ALWAYS DOWN TO ROLL THA FUNK WAT U DOIN THIS SAT...


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jun 9 2009, 12:45 AM~14134877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry works a bitch but roll thru da shop ill be there all day tomorrow we needs to talk and fix that damn rear window already


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 12:44 AM~14134871
> *This one has a chrome undercarriage. wrapped frame. chromes out motor. euro clip,    bad ass interior. I see no similarities other then paint.
> *


 :uh: :uh: YEAHHH BUT HE TOLD ME THAT THA GUY WHO BOUGHT WAS GONNA DO ALL THAT TO IT IT JUS WAS EASY HE JUS USED A FRESH PAINT 
NEWAYZ SEE IM AM TRIPPIN ILL ASK MY CUZIN WHO HE SOLD IT TO BUT IT DONT MATTER JUS USING THREAD HAHAHAH :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 9 2009, 12:46 AM~14134897
> *when you pay cheap ass!
> sorry works a bitch but roll thru da shop ill be there all day tomorrow we needs to talk and fix that damn  rear window already
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: 
DID I TELL U I BLEW A MOTOR :uh: :uh: BUT YEAH IM GOIN WINDOW SHOPPIN THIS FRIDAY AND SEE HOW MUCH ITLL COST I FOUND THIS ONE PLACE SAID 80 FOR THA BACK WINDOW JUS TO PULL AND USED SO I GOTTA SHOP AROUND SOME MORE SO U WORKIN FULL TIME AT THA SHOPP NOW

OH YEHA I SEEN THA SIGN U DID FOR THA D SHOP LOOKED CLEAN BRO!!!! NICEEEE


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 9 2009, 12:50 AM~14134935
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> DID I TELL U I BLEW A MOTOR :uh:  :uh:  BUT YEAH IM GOIN WINDOW SHOPPIN THIS FRIDAY AND SEE HOW MUCH ITLL COST I FOUND THIS ONE PLACE SAID 80 FOR THA BACK WINDOW JUS TO PULL AND USED SO I GOTTA SHOP AROUND SOME MORE SO U WORKIN FULL TIME AT THA SHOPP NOW
> 
> ...


danny post up the pics of the sign homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Jun 9 2009, 12:46 AM~14134897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahah all good. I think this one is a stock 87. I could be wrong home girl. Im down for Saturday!  Maybe. :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 9 2009, 12:52 AM~14134955
> *danny post up the pics of the sign homie
> *


 I SEEN IT IN PERSON I WENT TO HIS SHOP TO GET SOME NOIDS U GONNA DO A BIG ASS SIGN TOO???


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 12:53 AM~14134963
> *Bish I paid last time.
> hahah all good. I think this one is a stock 87. I could be wrong home girl. Im down for Saturday!   Maybe. :biggrin:
> *


u payed for urself :angry:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 9 2009, 12:54 AM~14134968
> *I SEEN IT IN PERSON I WENT TO HIS SHOP TO GET SOME NOIDS U GONNA DO A BIG ASS SIGN TOO???
> *


soon will be doin cards, banner and maybe shirts


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 12:53 AM~14134963
> *Bish I paid last time.
> hahah all good. I think this one is a stock 87. I could be wrong home girl. Maybe. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: YEAH YEAH U KNOE WE ALWAYZ BE WONDER WERE THA FUCC U AT U START IT BUT DONT FINISH THA ROLL CALL DAMN HOMIE WE WANNA SEE THAT PROJECT RIDE IN ACTION .. WAT HAPPEN THA WASH AINT COOL EENUFF FOR U NO MORE??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 9 2009, 12:54 AM~14134970
> *u payed for urself :angry:
> *


you damn right! you aint my girl fool. :angry:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: hno: hno: :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 9 2009, 12:56 AM~14134986
> *:uh:  :uh:  YEAH YEAH U KNOE WE ALWAYZ BE WONDER WERE THA FUCC U AT U START IT BUT DONT FINISH THA ROLL CALL DAMN HOMIE WE WANNA SEE THAT PROJECT RIDE IN ACTION .. WAT HAPPEN THA WASH AINT COOL EENUFF FOR U  NO MORE??
> *


LOL It is not even like that. I just dont want to be out there rolling something that aint worthy. I need a clean it up a bit. STOP YELLING AT ME.LOL :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 12:56 AM~14134987
> *you damn right! you aint my girl fool.  :angry:
> *


u wish you could get a female as pretty as me! you chubby chaser


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 12:57 AM~14135005
> *LOL It is not even like that. I just dont want to be out there rolling something that aint worthy. I need a clean it up a bit. STOP YELLING AT ME.LOL  :biggrin:
> *


SHUT UP AN ROLL!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 9 2009, 12:58 AM~14135007
> *u wish you could get a female as pretty as me! you chubby chaser
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 12:57 AM~14135005
> *LOL It is not even like that. I just dont want to be out there rolling something that aint worthy. I need a clean it up a bit. STOP YELLING AT ME.LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 oh shit my bad forgot tha caps was on im always yellin at gonzo hahahah


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

cuz ima G


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

BUHAHAHAHAHAH. do the stanky leg.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:biggrin: 


NOW ON SALEEEEEEEEE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SPAM!!!!




LOL Yall want one yall can hit me up. Ill work it out for ya.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 9 2009, 01:05 AM~14135078
> *:biggrin:
> NOW ON SALEEEEEEEEE
> 
> ...


   :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: 
shit how much bro got any gold d's of that print style


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 9 2009, 01:08 AM~14135099
> *    :yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> shit how much bro got any gold d's of that print style
> *


Here you go Starla.
1st of the SPECIAL EDITION LOWRIDER SERIES IM DOING!!

paypal:[email protected]
price is for individual order.
***multiple orders get combined shipping!***

s-xl
$25 shipped,

2x-4xl
$30 shipped,

big and tall
5xl+ will take special orders on these for two weeks!
$35 shipped!
Just shirts pictured.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

dammm u see that ass on that mysapce page.....oraleeee :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

i meant tha shirt hahahahhah


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 01:09 AM~14135111
> *Here you go Starla.
> 1st of the SPECIAL EDITION LOWRIDER SERIES IM DOING!!
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin:  pay day friday ima have to hit u up on that i like tha rim one and tha tire ima see wuz sup on that thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 9 2009, 01:16 AM~14135157
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    pay day friday ima have to hit u up on that i like tha rim one and tha tire ima see wuz sup on that thanks
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 01:06 AM~14135085
> *SPAM!!!!
> LOL Yall want one yall can hit me up. Ill work it out for ya.
> *


there you go!! you and your bro should just buy alot at wholesale!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 9 2009, 01:52 AM~14135444
> *there you go!!  you and your bro should just buy alot at wholesale!!
> *


pm me whole sale.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jun 9 2009, 01:05 AM~14135078
> *:biggrin:
> NOW ON SALEEEEEEEEE
> 
> ...



Yo0u now RPS is always available for once a week deliveries from Lubbock....Jus holla at me


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning People


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn gotta catch up!! Morning Foros!! :0 




> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jun 8 2009, 09:57 PM~14132479-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll holla at Sam!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

It was deep last night. every one was on.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

it was pretty tight last night all kinds of people posted up i need some noids how much u pay for urs estrella


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 9 2009, 10:32 AM~14137255
> *it was pretty tight last night all kinds of people posted up i need some noids how much u pay for urs estrella
> *


Hit up danny akak El Pintor. He can hook ya up. I think his number is in his sig.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 9 2009, 10:32 AM~14137255
> *it was pretty tight last night all kinds of people posted up i need some noids how much u pay for urs estrella
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I GOT A WARRANTY AT O'REILYS... BEEN THRU LIKE 10 OF EM... :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 08:39 AM~14136471
> *It was deep last night. every one was on.
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX+Jun 9 2009, 10:32 AM~14137255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: wattt so u bought some at oreilys and u bought tha warranty n u busted tha noids and returned them...... no shitt fooo thats a good idea too thou damnnnn


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 9 2009, 10:32 AM~14137255
> *nahtalmbat
> *


 hey sinic gotta question for u wat tha fucc ur signature mean hahahahahha :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 9 2009, 12:52 AM~14134955
> *danny post up the pics of the sign homie
> *


I will.... I just don't have the camera right know.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 9 2009, 02:13 PM~14139566
> *I will.... I just don't have the camera right know.
> *


Whats up danny!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

fukin hot as hell :burn:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 9 2009, 03:14 PM~14140191
> *fukin hot as hell :burn:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> 11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 9 2009, 03:14 PM~14140191
> *fukin hot as hell :burn:
> *


hell yea! :angry:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 9 2009, 01:02 PM~14139453
> *hey sinic gotta question for u wat tha fucc ur signature mean hahahahahha  :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


hahaha it means (know what im talking bout) its on some down south tx shit


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> > 11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Foros :wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 8 2009, 09:47 PM~14134908
> *:uh:  :uh: YEAHHH BUT HE TOLD ME THAT THA GUY WHO BOUGHT WAS GONNA DO ALL THAT TO IT IT JUS WAS EASY HE JUS USED A FRESH PAINT
> NEWAYZ SEE IM AM TRIPPIN ILL ASK MY CUZIN WHO HE SOLD IT TO BUT IT DONT MATTER JUS USING THREAD HAHAHAH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yea this is not the same MC ur cuzz gabriel monte was in pretty bad shape... the paint job wa done by Gonzalez paint and body... like 5 years ago... but I can assure that lil jesse MC aka *$$YOUNG MONEY$$*... WAS ALL DONE UP FRAME OFF, SHOULD BE SWITCHED UP BY THIS WEEKEND.....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

BY FAR THE CLEANEST G-BODY IN FORT WORTH,,,, JST MY 2 CENTS..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 9 2009, 05:32 PM~14141625
> *BY FAR THE CLEANEST G-BODY IN FORT WORTH,,,, JST MY 2 CENTS..
> 
> 
> ...


Didnt know it was from fort worth.  Bad ass.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> > 11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 03:05 PM~14141942
> *Didnt know it was from fort worth.   Bad ass.
> *


yup striaght from NORTH SIDE...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

5 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, *Texas Massacre*, Macias, fortworthmex, Artistics.TX

SUP CHRIS....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 9 2009, 06:08 PM~14141978
> *yup striaght from NORTH SIDE...
> *


ORLY? :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Diamond Hill!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

damn, u knw him? :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 9 2009, 06:37 PM~14142237
> *Diamond Hill!!
> *


We all in the north north of fort worth. :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 06:24 PM~14142688
> *We all in the north north of fort worth. :biggrin:
> *


i be posted up in the nawf went 2 j.p elder and got kicked out of north side high school haha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 9 2009, 07:39 PM~14142853
> *i be posted up in the nawf went 2 j.p elder and got kicked out of north side high school haha
> *


bahahaha.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whats going down juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 9 2009, 07:55 PM~14143035
> *whats going down juan
> *


I have a fever man.  sucks ass.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Hope you feel better Homie!! 


Sup Funky town :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Here is the pic of the tatt that i got after the show on sunday
Sorry for the crapy pic it take the whole back of my Leg :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 9 2009, 03:32 PM~14141625
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 x2 very clean Monte


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 80 Eldog, 214monte, Streetlife72, 972impala63, bigmike64, tples65, SINICTX
:wave:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:wave: wussup homies


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jun 9 2009, 09:51 PM~14144519
> *:wave: wussup homies
> *


whats up bro!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 9 2009, 02:28 PM~14139745
> *Whats up danny!
> *


 :wave: 
Q-vole


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats up Funky Town?


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 9 2009, 07:54 PM~14144555
> *whats up bro!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 9 2009, 06:33 PM~14144271
> *Here is the pic of the tatt that i got after the show on sunday
> Sorry for the crapy pic it take the whole back of my Leg  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0  :loco:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP CHAD?? SUP MATT??
:wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 8 2009, 10:17 PM~14132825
> *MY PEDAL CARS WILL BE IN THE SAME CLASS AS YOUR BIKE :angry:  GUESS IM NOT GETTING MY PARTS BACK BY THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


dont blame that on me big homie, they still aint found their way to my place....the "middleman" still has 'em :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 9 2009, 10:16 PM~14144836
> *dont blame that on me big homie, they still aint found their way to my place....the "middleman" still has 'em  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


He dont mean it like that fool. Im sorry I caught a fever last night. Hell sick right now. getting better though.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 9 2009, 10:16 PM~14144836
> *dont blame that on me big homie, they still aint found their way to my place....the "middleman" still has 'em  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


HA! HA! HA! I WAS JUST FUKKIN WITH JUAN, BUT DAMN, HE STILL HAS EM?? :angry: :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 9 2009, 05:02 PM~14141263
> *Yea this is not the same MC ur cuzz gabriel monte was in pretty bad shape... the paint job wa done by Gonzalez paint and body... like 5 years ago... but I can assure that lil jesse MC aka $$YOUNG MONEY$$... WAS ALL DONE UP FRAME OFF, SHOULD BE SWITCHED UP BY THIS WEEKEND.....
> *


   orale thankx my bad on tha mix up..dont shoot me ha ha :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: and hell ya that monte is cleannnnnn :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 9 2009, 04:29 PM~14140857
> *hahaha it means (know what im talking bout) its on some down south tx shit
> *


ohhhh shitt that waz sup ....glad to be in tha known....

hey u know if theres a meeting this friday for ulc???


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 9 2009, 04:10 PM~14141995
> *5 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, Texas Massacre, Macias, fortworthmex, Artistics.TX
> 
> SUP CHRIS....
> *


Not much. How have you been?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2009, 08:01 PM~14132552
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Loco 61, theoso8, Same_Ol_Cutty, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, $Rollin Rich$ 82, boricua87, SINICTX, Artistics.TX, C-LO9492
> 
> ...


South Fort Worth


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

southside fortbworth here


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up my lowriding jente


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 9 2009, 09:43 PM~14145139
> *ohhhh shitt that waz sup ....glad to be in tha known....
> 
> hey u know if theres a meeting this friday for ulc???
> *


juan said something about not this friday but next friday u going


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 9 2009, 11:04 PM~14145353
> *wuts up my lowriding jente
> *


  sup bro


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jun 9 2009, 09:58 PM~14144605
> *Whats up Funky Town?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz going down out there what happend 2 all the peps from last night


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

que onda germain and to all the other homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Thomas???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 9 2009, 06:05 PM~14141942
> *Didnt know it was from fort worth.   Bad ass.
> *


Think That Guy Said He Lives In Northside FW...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 9 2009, 11:51 PM~14145913
> *juan said something about not this friday but next friday u going
> *


 :angry: :uh:  yeah damn and i took off work for it too oh well needed a day off too ima gonna see bout goin to tha next one then... soo see u there then


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:angry: :angry:   OK GUYS IM HAVIN PROBLEM THE MOTOR WENT OUT ON MY PUMP RITE WELL ONE OF MY MOTOR IS LIKE THE ONES I ALWAYS SEE WIT THA NUT BOLTS TO UNSCREWW WEN U TAKE THEM OFF WELL THIS ONE I HAE IS LIKE A REGULAR SCREW I USE A PHILLIP SCREWDRIVER TO TAKE ONE SCREW OFF WELL MY OTHER ONE IS ..STRIPPED AND I CANT GET THA MOFO OFF.. SO I UNNO WAT TO DO AND IM NOT EVEN SURE IT THATS THA ONE TO TAKE OFF TO GET THA MOTOR OFF... SO I NEED SOME HELP!!! NE IDEAS ?? IM TRYIN TO REPLACE THA MOTOR CUZ IT OUT....THNAKS


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 10 2009, 07:20 AM~14147677
> *:angry:  :angry:     OK GUYS IM HAVIN PROBLEM THE MOTOR WENT OUT ON MY PUMP RITE WELL ONE OF MY MOTOR IS LIKE THE ONES I ALWAYS SEE WIT THA NUT BOLTS TO UNSCREWW WEN U TAKE THEM OFF WELL THIS ONE I HAE IS LIKE A REGULAR SCREW I USE A PHILLIP SCREWDRIVER TO TAKE ONE SCREW OFF WELL MY OTHER ONE IS ..STRIPPED AND I CANT GET THA MOFO OFF.. SO I UNNO WAT TO DO AND IM NOT EVEN SURE IT THATS THA ONE TO TAKE OFF TO GET THA MOTOR OFF... SO I NEED SOME HELP!!!  NE IDEAS ?? IM TRYIN TO REPLACE THA MOTOR CUZ IT OUT....THNAKS
> *


get a sledge hammer and knock the fuck out of it... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 10 2009, 07:20 AM~14147677
> *:angry:  :angry:     OK GUYS IM HAVIN PROBLEM THE MOTOR WENT OUT ON MY PUMP RITE WELL ONE OF MY MOTOR IS LIKE THE ONES I ALWAYS SEE WIT THA NUT BOLTS TO UNSCREWW WEN U TAKE THEM OFF WELL THIS ONE I HAE IS LIKE A REGULAR SCREW I USE A PHILLIP SCREWDRIVER TO TAKE ONE SCREW OFF WELL MY OTHER ONE IS ..STRIPPED AND I CANT GET THA MOFO OFF.. SO I UNNO WAT TO DO AND IM NOT EVEN SURE IT THATS THA ONE TO TAKE OFF TO GET THA MOTOR OFF... SO I NEED SOME HELP!!!  NE IDEAS ?? IM TRYIN TO REPLACE THA MOTOR CUZ IT OUT....THNAKS
> *


the two screws in the back of the motor i showed you..take those off..not the ones around the motor that are phillips screws


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 9 2009, 10:22 PM~14144912
> *HA! HA! HA! I WAS JUST FUKKIN WITH JUAN, BUT DAMN, HE STILL HAS EM?? :angry:  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 10 2009, 09:49 AM~14148494
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :buttkick: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 10 2009, 09:32 AM~14148329
> *the two screws in the back of the motor i showed you..take those off..not the ones around the motor that are phillips screws
> *


 :0 :0 
























see this wat im talkin bout!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 10 2009, 09:14 AM~14148151
> *get a sledge hammer and knock the fuck out of it... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


thats jus wat ima have to do!!!! :uh:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 10 2009, 09:49 AM~14148494
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


Sup Chad just saw the Regal u build in the LowRider mag. when is your next build homie?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 10 2009, 09:54 AM~14148543
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 Drill it out starla.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 10 2009, 10:02 AM~14148598
> *Drill it out starla.
> *


SUP DANNY?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 10 2009, 10:03 AM~14148607
> *SUP DANNY?
> *


Nada Oso, how's that banner coming out?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 9 2009, 07:41 PM~14145123
> *    orale thankx my bad on tha mix up..dont shoot me ha ha :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  and hell ya that monte is cleannnnnn :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



LOL... Its all good, tell ur cuzz Gabriel that TURTLE said whats up!~


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 10 2009, 10:04 AM~14148614
> *Nada Oso, how's that banner coming out?
> *


IT'S READY


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 10 2009, 04:20 AM~14147677
> *:angry:  :angry:     OK GUYS IM HAVIN PROBLEM THE MOTOR WENT OUT ON MY PUMP RITE WELL ONE OF MY MOTOR IS LIKE THE ONES I ALWAYS SEE WIT THA NUT BOLTS TO UNSCREWW WEN U TAKE THEM OFF WELL THIS ONE I HAE IS LIKE A REGULAR SCREW I USE A PHILLIP SCREWDRIVER TO TAKE ONE SCREW OFF WELL MY OTHER ONE IS ..STRIPPED AND I CANT GET THA MOFO OFF.. SO I UNNO WAT TO DO AND IM NOT EVEN SURE IT THATS THA ONE TO TAKE OFF TO GET THA MOTOR OFF... SO I NEED SOME HELP!!!  NE IDEAS ?? IM TRYIN TO REPLACE THA MOTOR CUZ IT OUT....THNAKS
> *


i would jst replace it with PISTON PUMP... :biggrin: or grind it off...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Jun 10 2009, 10:02 AM~14148598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  u knoe my cuz .. hahha ight ill see him this weekend gonna go swimmin his crib..jus sad that he spent tha money on tha monte and didnt even take care of it.. right before he sold it is got stuck on tha highway had to fizx the engine n tow that bitch hahahah :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 10 2009, 10:07 AM~14148640
> *IT'S READY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :h5: 
now that looks bad ass let me find out oso mr jack of all trades too


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: yea i knw dat fool... yea i member when he 1st got it painted... then da guts got done and never put any wheels on it.. jst sat there.. and guess he wasnt fellin it anymore...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:wave: :wave: supp danny!!!!!! the shop almost ready!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 10 2009, 10:11 AM~14148664
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :h5:  :h5:
> now that looks bad ass let me find out oso mr jack of all trades too
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 10 2009, 10:12 AM~14148674
> *:uh: yea i knw dat fool... yea i member when he 1st got it painted... then da guts got done and never put any wheels on it.. jst sat there.. and guess he wasnt fellin it anymore...
> *


 a fool he is.. wat it sit there like 5 years rite
:buttkick: :buttkick: :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak: :around: :nono: :werd: :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Estodo Oso, looks good homie, Can we get that today?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 10 2009, 10:12 AM~14148675
> *:wave:  :wave:  supp danny!!!!!! the shop almost ready!!!
> *


Almost waiting on the inspectors to give us the ok and get the lights going.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 10 2009, 10:13 AM~14148691
> *Estodo Oso, looks good homie, Can we get that today?
> *


YES SIR... CAN I GET THOSE SHOWTIMES?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ANYONE GOT A 79 MONTE HOOD ORNAMENT 4-SALE OR TRADE??????????


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 9 2009, 07:54 PM~14145245
> *Not much. How have you been?
> *


been doin good... gettin the bomb out for sure this year.. its been along time commin... jst hard when ur a single daddy, but its all good my kids come 1st, plus the Child support is fixin to kickin lol... time for a daddy 2 collect from the babymamas... but i have somethin commin out for dat ass... Im gonna be true to my city... AND FUCK UP THE STREETS OF FORT WORTH LIKE WE USED IN THE THROW BACK DAYS... WHEN MAIN WAS ON AND POPPIN FROM D-HILL CAR-WAS TO NORTHSIDE DR, 10PM-4AM,,,,, DAMN THOSE WHR DA DAYS....


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 10 2009, 10:17 AM~14148721
> *been doin good... gettin the bomb out for sure this year.. its been along time commin... jst hard when ur a single daddy, but its all good my kids come 1st, plus the Child support is fixin to kickin lol... time for a daddy 2 collect from the babymamas... but i have somethin commin out for dat ass... Im gonna be true to my city... AND FUCK UP THE STREETS OF FORT WORTH LIKE WE USED IN THE THROW BACK DAYS... WHEN MAIN WAS ON AND POPPIN FROM D-HILL CAR-WAS TO NORTHSIDE DR, 10PM-4AM,,,,, DAMN THOSE WHR DA DAYS....
> *


already i miss those dayz!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 10 2009, 10:17 AM~14148721
> *been doin good... gettin the bomb out for sure this year.. its been along time commin... jst hard when ur a single daddy, but its all good my kids come 1st, plus the Child support is fixin to kickin lol... time for a daddy 2 collect from the babymamas... but i have somethin commin out for dat ass... Im gonna be true to my city... AND FUCK UP THE STREETS OF FORT WORTH LIKE WE USED IN THE THROW BACK DAYS... WHEN MAIN WAS ON AND POPPIN FROM D-HILL CAR-WAS TO NORTHSIDE DR, 10PM-4AM,,,,, DAMN THOSE WHR DA DAYS....
> *


DAMN I WISH MY DAUGHTER LIVED WITH ME...  BABY MOMMA GETS MY INCOME TAX AND STIMULUS CHECKS!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Deep in this bitch.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 10 2009, 07:20 AM~14148736
> *DAMN I WISH MY DAUGHTER LIVED WITH ME...  BABY MOMMA GETS MY INCOME TAX AND STIMULUS CHECKS!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :uh: 

thats why you need to invest in a LAWYER...lol its hard homie... but money talks... had to pay over 2800.00 and some court cost to get my kiddos...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

its ft worthtx .com up in here :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :wow: :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: teal62impala, FORTWORTHAZTEC, theoso8, BAD TIMES 79, ESTRELLA420LUV, 81.7.TX., Elpintor, Artistics.TX, 214monte

you comin by 2 day???? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 10 2009, 10:22 AM~14148759
> *:uh:
> 
> thats why you need to invest in a LAWYER...lol its hard homie... but money talks... had to pay over 2800.00 and some court cost to get my kiddos...
> *


MY BACKGROUND HOMIE...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 10 2009, 10:23 AM~14148770
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: teal62impala, FORTWORTHAZTEC, theoso8, BAD TIMES 79, ESTRELLA420LUV, 81.7.TX., Elpintor, Artistics.TX, 214monte
> 
> ...


if i get the trailer :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

IS ANYONE CUZIN THIS SATURDAY??? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 10 2009, 08:15 AM~14148700
> *Almost waiting on the inspectors to give us the ok and get the lights going.
> *


if you got any flourescent lights out homie i can fix them for you :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

BAD TIMES 79  
what up homie ready for july show in S.A.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Danny your shop open?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 81.7.TX., red22, 214monte, Artistics.TX, BAD TIMES 79, Elpintor


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 10 2009, 08:27 AM~14148807
> *BAD TIMES 79
> what up homie  ready for july show  in S.A.
> *


HELL YEA JUST SENT SOME PARTS TO THE CROMERS



































































AND STILL NOT DONE


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 10:28 AM~14148821
> *Danny your shop open?
> *


We are waiting on The C.O.O inspector so we can get it going.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 10 2009, 10:35 AM~14148881
> *We are waiting on The C.O.O inspector so we can get it going.
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 10 2009, 07:24 AM~14148780
> *if i get the trailer :biggrin:
> *


Let me knw I can get one....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 10 2009, 07:35 AM~14148876
> *HELL YEA JUST SENT SOME PARTS TO THE CROMERS
> 
> 
> ...


Holly shit.... ALBERT THIS MOFO LOOKS GOOD....


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 10 2009, 09:43 AM~14148943
> *Holly shit.... ALBERT THIS MOFO LOOKS GOOD....
> *


x2....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 10 2009, 10:43 AM~14148943
> *Holly shit.... ALBERT THIS MOFO LOOKS GOOD....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> :biggrin:
> WHAT IS HE DOING :roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 10 2009, 09:35 AM~14148876
> *HELL YEA JUST SENT SOME PARTS TO THE CROMERS
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BAD ASS BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 80 Eldog, teal62impala, FORTWORTHAZTEC
:wave:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

THANKS HOMIES I STILL GOT TO FINISH IT FOR THE SAN ANTONIO SHOW


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz going down funk town whats new has anyone found out when the U.L.C is really gonna go down


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

my bad when is the U.L.C meeting going down


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 10 2009, 11:32 AM~14149400
> *my bad when is the U.L.C meeting going down
> *


Friday the 19th. 8:30pm. Get there a lil early if you are going to grub.
ULC meetings are biweekly.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Funky Town  

Bad Times thats a bad MOFO!!!!!!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz up juan got up feeling better homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 10 2009, 11:54 AM~14149586
> *whutz up juan got up feeling better homie
> *


yes sir.  feel hella better.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 10 2009, 09:26 AM~14148801
> *IS ANYONE CUZIN THIS SATURDAY???  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I might cruise this saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup People Your Ride Is Looking Sweet Albert... Next ULC Meeting Is Two Fridays From Now At The Same Place 8:30


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 10 2009, 10:22 AM~14148764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why DOnt You Just Leave The Lid Open... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Danny YOu Guys Find City Hall Ok?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Check Out 
Xtreme Radio

http://www.mytremeradio.net


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 01:40 PM~14150503
> *Why DOnt You Just Leave The Lid Open...  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SUP david


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 10 2009, 01:45 PM~14150547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why You Askin For My Food :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

hey David & Juan Check Out Xrteme radio


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 01:49 PM~14150583
> *Why You Askin For My Food  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 01:48 PM~14150576
> *SUP david
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 10 2009, 01:53 PM~14150612
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 01:43 PM~14150538
> *Check Out
> Xtreme Radio
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 10 2009, 10:45 AM~14150547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it.... I hope lil turtle doesn't fuck shit up like dat.... lol dat would be dippin into my lowlow funds feedin my kids micky dees er day....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447168 
:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 02:47 PM~14151090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 10 2009, 08:15 AM~14148700
> *Almost waiting on the inspectors to give us the ok and get the lights going.
> *


If ya need any help with the Plumbing give me a call.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 10 2009, 08:17 AM~14148721
> *been doin good... gettin the bomb out for sure this year.. its been along time commin... jst hard when ur a single daddy, but its all good my kids come 1st, plus the Child support is fixin to kickin lol... time for a daddy 2 collect from the babymamas... but i have somethin commin out for dat ass... Im gonna be true to my city... AND FUCK UP THE STREETS OF FORT WORTH LIKE WE USED IN THE THROW BACK DAYS... WHEN MAIN WAS ON AND POPPIN FROM D-HILL CAR-WAS TO NORTHSIDE DR, 10PM-4AM,,,,, DAMN THOSE WHR DA DAYS....
> *


That is cool glad everything is working out for you with the kids.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 10 2009, 08:23 AM~14148770
> *10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: teal62impala, FORTWORTHAZTEC, theoso8, BAD TIMES 79, ESTRELLA420LUV, 81.7.TX., Elpintor, Artistics.TX, 214monte
> 
> ...


David if you need help give me a call


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats up foros? LOCO 61 Thank u It work.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jun 10 2009, 06:28 PM~14153138
> *Whats up foros? LOCO 61 Thank u It work.
> *


Cool


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Its raining like a MOFO outside!!!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 10 2009, 07:00 PM~14153507
> *Its raining like a MOFO outside!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Hell yeah! knocked down a few big trees around my house


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

man i need a boat to get around :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 10 2009, 06:07 PM~14152951
> *If ya need any help with the Plumbing give me a call.
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Thanx Chris


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Danny


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hope ever one survived that little thunderstorm!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 10 2009, 05:09 PM~14152407
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=447168
> :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
Fernando Regulate. LOL


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

X2


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 10 2009, 07:38 PM~14153866
> *Sup Danny
> *


Nada, just here with no electricity. :yessad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

If you need anything call me


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 10 2009, 07:57 PM~14154050
> *If you need anything call me
> *


cool, thanx




I c u Big Mike.
Sup loco?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rick


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 10 2009, 07:16 AM~14148714
> *ANYONE GOT A 79 MONTE HOOD ORNAMENT 4-SALE OR TRADE??????????
> *


I THOUGHT WE HAD A DEAL! :angry:   :banghead: :rant:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 10 2009, 05:13 PM~14154211
> *Sup Rick
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 10 2009, 10:01 AM~14148594
> *Sup Chad just saw the Regal u build in the LowRider mag. when is your next build homie?
> *


wassup Danny, yeah i seen it in there too...cant get no kinda love on that thing either, thats cool though, all the people who know me know the real story....the regal was sold the same way it is in the magazine except for the interior, the striping, and the cover that covers the pumps in the trunk.....those things he did, but the bullshit about him putting in the sunroof and getting it all painted and strapping the frame and putting that motor in is just that.....bullshit....but its cool, as long as my homies know then thats all im worried about....

oh and im already working on something else...bigger and better...believe that homie


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sup chad uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

already.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 10 2009, 08:40 PM~14154448
> *wassup Danny, yeah i seen it in there too...cant get no kinda love on that thing either, thats cool though, all the people who know me know the real story....the regal was sold the same way it is in the magazine except for the interior, the striping, and the cover that covers the pumps in the trunk.....those things he did, but the bullshit about him putting in the sunroof and getting it all painted and strapping the frame and putting that motor in is just that.....bullshit....but its cool, as long as my homies know then thats all im worried about....
> 
> oh and im already working on something else...bigger and better...believe that homie
> *


Pics :biggrin: 



Hey Wuts Up Danny & All The Homies OUt There.. Hope Everyone Is Cool From The Storm... hno:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jun 10 2009, 08:41 PM~14154452
> *Sup chad  uffin:
> *


sup alex...hows it going


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 08:48 PM~14154531
> *Pics  :biggrin:
> 
> *


     :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 10 2009, 08:49 PM~14154539
> *sup alex...hows it going
> *


Chillin Alittle Rain Outside But Good...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ooooowwwweeeeeeeeeeee roll by chads house and see that 61 drop in his garage. ooooooppppppssssss..... :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Oscar & Juan


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 08:52 PM~14154579
> *ooooowwwweeeeeeeeeeee roll by chads house and see that 61 drop in his garage. ooooooppppppssssss..... :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 10 2009, 06:49 PM~14154539
> *sup alex...hows it going
> *


ALEX ?........... CHARLIE U FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 08:52 PM~14154581
> *Hi Oscar  & Juan
> *


suppp doggie.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jun 10 2009, 08:53 PM~14154596
> *ALEX ?........... CHARLIE U  FOOL  :biggrin:
> *


I Said HI To...


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 06:45 PM~14153949
> *:0  :0  :0
> Fernando Regulate. LOL
> *




Streetlife CC has legal documents to back up who owns what. I've sent a reply to who ever posted what you replied to and they can PM me if they have questions. 
Streetlife is Fort Worth ONLY.


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi Fernado Matt N Everyone Else :h5:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jun 10 2009, 08:54 PM~14154614
> *Streetlife CC has legal documents to back up who owns what. I've sent a reply to who ever posted what you replied to and they can PM me if they have questions.
> Streetlife is Fort Worth ONLY.
> *


Hell Yeah Fernando. REGULATE!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jun 10 2009, 08:54 PM~14154614
> *Streetlife CC has legal documents to back up who owns what. I've sent a reply to who ever posted what you replied to and they can PM me if they have questions.
> Streetlife is Fort Worth ONLY.
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jun 10 2009, 08:54 PM~14154614
> *Streetlife CC has legal documents to back up who owns what. I've sent a reply to who ever posted what you replied to and they can PM me if they have questions.
> Streetlife is Fort Worth ONLY.
> *







:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 07:52 PM~14154581
> *Hi Oscar  & Juan
> *


whats up alex :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Handle your Bizz Homie fugg that!!!

Sup Fernando


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 10 2009, 08:58 PM~14154659
> *whats up alex  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 08:57 PM~14154649
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Embedding disabled by request. OWNED!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 09:00 PM~14154691
> *Embedding disabled by request. OWNED!!!
> *


Do It Again Ha Ha Changed Owned LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Loco 61, 80 Eldog, chevythang, C-LO9492, blanco

What Popin Fellas????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres Alittle Something Something


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Tell Me What You Think


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 08:08 PM~14154806
> *Tell Me What You Think
> *




Think about what? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 09:05 PM~14154778
> *Heres Alittle Something Something
> 
> 
> ...


I want that fools job. LMAO. oil man.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jun 10 2009, 09:10 PM~14154823
> *Think about what? :dunno:
> *


About That ^^^ And That Oil Man Is Gay I Think But I Can Be For A Day LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Vida Is Nice A$$ hell


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

HI Bob

I Had To Repost It....  
rsQ4xIh-czY&feature=related


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ANother Repost


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jun 10 2009, 08:53 PM~14154596
> *ALEX ?........... CHARLIE U  FOOL  :biggrin:
> *


oh shit, hahaha my bad, wassup Charlie boy....


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 07:55 PM~14154622
> *Hi Fernado Matt N Everyone Else :h5:
> *



Sup. You going to the show Sunday? I have to work but i'm sending my guys to the show. 

PS. were having another car wash at the 7-11 on University and Berry by TCU. 
Come by to show support Saturday.

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 10 2009, 09:29 PM~14155041
> *oh shit, hahaha  my bad, wassup Charlie boy....
> *


How ABout Me Chad :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jun 10 2009, 09:29 PM~14155043
> *Sup. You going to the show Sunday? I have to work but i'm sending my guys to the show.
> 
> PS. were having another car wash at the 7-11 on University and Berry by TCU.
> ...


Yeah Im Going To The Techniques Benefit Car Show Sunday..
I'll Stop By AN Show My Support


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 08:13 PM~14154865
> *About That ^^^    And That Oil Man Is Gay I Think But I Can Be For A Day  LOL :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 08:31 PM~14155068
> *Yeah Im Going To The Techniques Benefit Car Show Sunday..
> I'll Stop By AN Show My Support
> *


Cool  

When you come by you can pick up the ULC banner.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jun 10 2009, 09:33 PM~14155087
> *Cool
> 
> When you come by you can pick up the ULC banner.
> *


Cool


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Thomas??? ANd Whats UP Jon????


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 08:35 PM~14155122
> *Cool
> *


Over and out. Hitting the sack. 

Oh, we added you on youtube. Go check out our guard dog.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jun 10 2009, 09:40 PM~14155168
> *Over and out. Hitting the sack.
> 
> Oh, we added you on youtube. Go check out our guard dog.
> *


Cool I'll Check It Out.... Damn You Go To Sleep Early ......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

HI OSO!! YOu Got Scared LOL


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 10 2009, 08:15 PM~14154233
> *I THOUGHT WE HAD A DEAL! :angry:      :banghead:  :rant:
> *


bhahahah WE DO HOMIE, HIT ME UP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481613


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 09:42 PM~14155187
> *HI  OSO!! YOu Got Scared  LOL
> *


SCARED OF WHAT?? I WAS DRIVING IN THAT SHIT!!! :biggrin: JUST GLAD I WAS DRIVING MY WIFES CAR!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 10 2009, 09:49 PM~14155273
> *SCARED OF WHAT?? I WAS DRIVING IN THAT SHIT!!! :biggrin:  JUST GLAD I WAS DRIVING MY WIFES CAR!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


LOl YOu Burnt Off LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 10 2009, 09:48 PM~14155263
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481613
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Lucio :scrutinize:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 08:54 PM~14155373
> *:0
> *


WHATS UP ALEX
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gx-NLPH8JeM&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gx-NLPH8JeM&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

wassup everybody....hey i got a pic to show you guys, some of you may know that i try and do a lil engraving in my spare time...im not the best out there, by far, but if your looking for a decent honest person to do some engraving for you at a reasonable price, hit me up....i just finished this yesterday....Chad


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks good chad. Chad did the engraving on my forks and bars.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 10 2009, 10:05 PM~14155509
> *wassup everybody....hey i got a pic to show you guys, some of you may know that i try and do a lil engraving in my spare time...im not the best out there, by far, but if your looking for a decent honest person to do some engraving for you at a reasonable price, hit me up....i just finished this yesterday....Chad
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MY PARTS I SENT YOU GONNA COME OUT BAD ASS!!!!!! 









































IF YOU EVER GET THEM....  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 10 2009, 10:11 PM~14155581
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  MY PARTS I SENT YOU GONNA COME OUT BAD ASS!!!!!!
> IF YOU EVER GET THEM....   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rant:
> *


I knew that shit was coming. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 10 2009, 10:12 PM~14155597
> *I knew that shit was coming. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU STILL SICK HOMIE????


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up alex the 61 looks clean and thanks oso the banner looks good homie hope you had a safe trip the weather got bad quick had to stay at the shop and chill glad it feels cool cant stand this heat and wuts up homies and thanks chris may hit you up for the plumbing on the air compressor. wuts up chad had to work on your truck today was going to play the your playstation and eat all the snacks in the truck LOL :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 10 2009, 10:13 PM~14155623
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  YOU STILL SICK HOMIE????
> *


No I feel way better bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 10 2009, 10:00 PM~14155464
> *WHATS UP ALEX
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/gx-NLPH8JeM&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/gx-NLPH8JeM&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> *


LMAO!!!!  When We Picking Up THose Tickets??



> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 10 2009, 10:05 PM~14155509
> *wassup everybody....hey i got a pic to show you guys, some of you may know that i try and do a lil engraving in my spare time...im not the best out there, by far, but if your looking for a decent honest person to do some engraving for you at a reasonable price, hit me up....i just finished this yesterday....Chad
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Chad That Looks Nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 10 2009, 10:11 PM~14155581
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  MY PARTS I SENT YOU GONNA COME OUT BAD ASS!!!!!!
> IF YOU EVER GET THEM....   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rant:
> *


Thought That Was Your Tranny.???? LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 10 2009, 10:14 PM~14155627
> *wuts up alex the 61 looks clean and thanks oso the banner looks good homie hope you had a safe trip the weather got bad quick had to stay at the shop and chill glad it feels cool cant stand this heat and wuts up homies and thanks chris may hit you up for the plumbing on the air compressor. wuts up chad had to work on your truck today was going to play the your playstation and eat all the snacks in the truck LOL :roflmao:
> *


Thanks Thomas....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sup FORTWORTHAZTEC, ESTRELLA420LUV ???


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

supp loco tryin to catch up on all tha posting


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: i finally got tha screw off had TO DRILL THAT BITCH [email protected]!!!!!!
AND IT UNDED UP NOT BEING THA MOTOR I THINK I JUSMPED IT WIT THA CABLEXS TO MY BATTERY AND IT SPINNED WIT NO PROBLEM NOT EVEN SMOKIN I WONDER IF ITLL SMOKE CUZ I WAS JUICING IOT TOO MUCH I WAS PLAYIN WIT THA SWITCHES ALL DAY THAT DAY GERMAINE 3 WHEELIN IT FOR ME AND ALL .. HUMMMM. BUT GLAD I AINT GOTTA GET A NEW ONE YET I CAN STILL CLOWN AROUND A FEW MORE WEEKS.. NOW MAYBE I CAN GET A BACK WINDOW HAHAHA  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

ESTRELLA420LUV, FORTWORTHAZTEC, Elpintor, artisticdream63, Loco 61

:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sup LIL HOMIEZ..... THE TEXAS TORNADO'S AIN'T NO JOKE... HOPE EVERYONES RIDES WHR COVERED UP....


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jun 10 2009, 01:08 PM~14150265
> *I might cruise this saturday  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: SUPP MACIAS.. YEAHH U DOWN TO CRUISE ALREADY.. THATS WUZ SUPP.. HOPEFULLY IT WONT RAIN STILL AINT GOT A BACK WINDOW YET HAHAH ILL BE POSTED UP SATURDAY NITE THEN!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY DANNY QUICK QUESTION IM THINKIN BOUT ADDING SOME MORE WEIGHT TO THA BACK END SO THAT WEN I THREE WHEEL IT ITLL HAVE MORE WAIT SO WAT COULD I USE BUY TWO MORE BATTERYS?? AND DO 4 TO FONT AND 4 TO BACK???? AND WHERE COULD I PUT IT AT.. ALSO THINK BOUT ADDING ANOTHER PUMP TOO SO GIMME A PRICING ON BATTERYS AND PUMPS EVERYTHING I NEED TO ADD TO GET IT GOIN WIT A 3 PUMP SETUP ..LET ME KNOW WAT U THINK.. :uh: :ugh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 10 2009, 10:42 PM~14156004
> *ESTRELLA420LUV, FORTWORTHAZTEC, Elpintor, artisticdream63, Loco 61
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats UP ESTRELLA I See You Reppin The 817


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

U ALREADY KNOE!!!!!!
WATS GOOD ALEX BORED JUS GOT OFF WORK N SHIT ...CANT WAIT TILL SATURDAY SO I CAN PLAY WIT MY CAR AGAIN..



SUPP TOMAS... HEY READ MY PSOTIN BEFORE THERSE I ASKED DANNY SOME QUESTION MAYBE U CAN HELP ON THAT PART TOO .. ITS BOTH YALL COMPANY NEWAYZ .. U DA JEFE TOO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hno: hno:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 10 2009, 10:14 PM~14155627
> *wuts up alex the 61 looks clean and thanks oso the banner looks good homie hope you had a safe trip the weather got bad quick had to stay at the shop and chill glad it feels cool cant stand this heat and wuts up homies and thanks chris may hit you up for the plumbing on the air compressor. wuts up chad had to work on your truck today was going to play the your playstation and eat all the snacks in the truck LOL :roflmao:
> *


hahaha, wassup Tomas.....you shoulda played it....it woulda beeen cool...you should see that thing when i get started fro the week, snacks all up in that bitch...you know a fatboy gotta eat....cant be stoppin everytime i get the sweettooth...hehehe :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 10 2009, 09:00 PM~14156225
> *U ALREADY KNOE!!!!!!
> WATS GOOD ALEX BORED JUS GOT OFF WORK N SHIT ...CANT WAIT TILL SATURDAY SO I CAN PLAY WIT MY CAR AGAIN..
> SUPP TOMAS... HEY READ MY PSOTIN BEFORE THERSE I ASKED DANNY SOME QUESTION MAYBE U CAN HELP ON THAT PART TOO .. ITS BOTH YALL COMPANY NEWAYZ .. U DA JEFE TOO
> *


we will get you a price together and instead of using weight we can bridge the rear since you want to run 3 pumps we can make it happen


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 10 2009, 11:21 PM~14156445
> *we will get you a price together and instead of using weight we can bridge the rear since you want to run 3 pumps we can make it happen
> *


already... bridgin tha rear?? i knoe my cars bridge but i unno bout tha rear.. ehhh germaine u seen under tha car is it bridged in tha rear????

u eva get those videos edited?? cant wait to see em.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 10 2009, 10:38 PM~14155958
> *supp loco tryin to catch up on all tha posting
> *


I Need To, Everyone Is Catching Up LOL I Havent Really Got On Here In A Min.... But I See Everyone Is Loging ON Good To See Everyone ON There...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Germain???


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 11:37 PM~14156625
> *I Need To, Everyone Is Catching Up  LOL I Havent Really Got On Here In A Min.... But I See Everyone Is Loging ON Good To See Everyone ON There...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  aint see u at tha wash n cruzse lately wen u gonna make a apprance???? bring out tha nice ass ride of urs!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 10 2009, 11:39 PM~14156647
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:   aint see u at tha wash n cruzse  lately wen u gonna make a apprance???? bring out tha nice ass ride of urs!!  :cheesy:
> *


I'll Be Out There This Saturday...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 11:41 PM~14156668
> *I'll Be Out There This Saturday...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 alreadyyyy.... cant wait till ur 61 one is ready how much longer u think u got to finish it???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 10 2009, 11:37 PM~14156618
> *already... bridgin tha rear?? i knoe my cars bridge but i unno bout tha rear.. ehhh germaine u seen under tha car is it bridged in tha rear????
> 
> u eva get those videos edited?? cant wait to see em.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yeah its gota bridge ..but itmight be different the way he says i dunno..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2009, 11:38 PM~14156634
> *Sup Germain???
> *


whats up alex ..not much bro just here surfin the web listening to the thunders and all that..just got off work not long ago :0


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 10 2009, 11:43 PM~14156704
> *yeah its gota bridge ..but itmight be different the way he says i dunno..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

ehhh germaine i got tha motor off right finaly had to drill it out.. cuz it was stripped but wen i tested tha motor everything was fine it wasnt smokin so i unno wat happen i got tha batterys deep chargin overnite at autozone homeboyt there hookin me up and ima try tommorow and see if if all workin well cuz the motor wen i jumped it wit tha cables it wasnt smokin or nuttin soo unno maybe was gettin hot que no???


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 10 2009, 10:42 PM~14156014
> *Sup LIL HOMIEZ..... THE TEXAS TORNADO'S AIN'T NO JOKE... HOPE EVERYONES RIDES WHR COVERED UP....
> *


Mine was sittin in th middle of th parking lot at work :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 10 2009, 11:48 PM~14156765
> *ehhh germaine i got tha motor off right finaly had to drill it out.. cuz it was stripped but wen i tested tha motor everything was fine it wasnt smokin so i unno wat happen i got tha batterys deep chargin overnite at autozone homeboyt there hookin me up  and ima try tommorow and see if if all workin well cuz the motor wen i jumped it wit tha cables it wasnt smokin or nuttin  soo unno maybe was gettin hot que no???
> *


might of been ur batts i dunno..heres the video too...enjoy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 10 2009, 11:55 PM~14156831
> *Mine was sittin in th middle of th parking lot at work  :biggrin:
> *


 hno: Man you crazy mike.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 11 2009, 12:12 AM~14157043
> *might of been ur batts i dunno..heres the video too...enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


wat wat is that my caprice rite der.. yepp yepp 
:0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :tongue: :tongue: :yes: :h5: :h5: hell yeah u are tha shit germaine wish i could have a avator of one damnnn thanks bro.. u tha best  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 10 2009, 09:41 AM~14149479
> *Sup Funky Town
> 
> Bad Times thats a bad MOFO!!!!!!
> *


thanks homie


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 11 2009, 09:25 AM~14159101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :420: :420:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 11 2009, 06:15 AM~14159035
> *ttt
> *


Pm snt... let me knw homie...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 12:12 AM~14157046
> *hno: Man you crazy mike.
> *



HAHA I told you its a daily homie! Rain sleet or snow its on da road :biggrin: Ok matbe not sleet or snow but def rain :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: DATS WHATS UP... THIS USED TO MY DAILY.. BATTS ALWAYS JUICED NEVER DEAD..


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 11 2009, 07:13 AM~14159375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf>>>>?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jun 10 2009, 08:54 PM~14154614
> *Streetlife CC has legal documents to back up who owns what. I've sent a reply to who ever posted what you replied to and they can PM me if they have questions.
> Streetlife is Fort Worth ONLY.
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn DAVID that's a throw back 4 real...... sonias up in there wow eric torres... and even willie from the south side... look at jerry in da back!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz going down i had 2 catch up on my reading haha


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 11 2009, 12:58 PM~14160804
> *whutz going down i had 2 catch up on my reading haha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:  same shit differnt day.. still wet outside hope its not like that for saturday :angry: :angry: i wanna be able to work on my ride !!! got tha batts charged....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 11 2009, 09:44 AM~14159212
> *Pm snt... let me knw homie...
> *


pm replied


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 11 2009, 01:39 PM~14161140
> *pm replied
> *


on my way to your house.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 01:53 PM~14161275
> *on my way to your house.
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 11 2009, 10:09 AM~14159350
> *:uh: DATS WHATS UP... THIS USED TO MY DAILY.. BATTS ALWAYS JUICED NEVER DEAD..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 11 2009, 12:12 AM~14157043
> *might of been ur batts i dunno..heres the video too...enjoy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 11 2009, 10:13 AM~14159375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 11 2009, 10:16 AM~14159388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lets See Wheres Fernando?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GERMAIN :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 11 2009, 12:14 PM~14160935
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:    same shit differnt day.. still wet outside hope its not like that for saturday :angry:  :angry:  i wanna be able to work on my ride !!! got tha batts charged....
> *


what kind of battery charger u useing estrella


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 01:53 PM~14161275
> *on my way to your house.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2nd roll 2nd from the right is Fernando? 1st from the right is George?


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 01:09 PM~14161969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*this is a bad ass video*


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Luv that video


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 11 2009, 03:22 PM~14162096
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Is it them?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Mike


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 11 2009, 10:09 AM~14159350
> *:uh: DATS WHATS UP... THIS USED TO MY DAILY.. BATTS ALWAYS JUICED NEVER DEAD..
> 
> 
> ...


that's a nice ride homie! I still got work to do to mine but it'll get done soon. wat happpnd to it?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: show-bound, bigmike64


POST THAT RIDE ESE!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 11 2009, 02:13 PM~14163259
> *that's a nice ride homie! I still got work to do to mine but it'll get done soon.  wat happpnd to it?
> *


 Thanks homie... I sold it cause I wanted to focus on my 46... sold to lalo frm dallas lowriders... they switch the paint on it and redid the guts....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got a stomach virus.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 02:28 PM~14163424
> * I got a stomach virus.
> *


Hold ur breath and fart..... lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 11 2009, 05:29 PM~14163441
> *Hold ur breath and fart..... lol
> *


  :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 05:28 PM~14163424
> * I got a stomach virus.
> *


STDs!! :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 05:28 PM~14163424
> * I got a stomach virus.
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 11 2009, 05:37 PM~14163516
> *STDs!!  :dunno:
> *


hno:

***


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHATS UP FORITOS ?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

why is it that i show up on the forum when it dies out hahaha


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn I need a Brewski!! ASAP!!! :angry:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats up Foros?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX+Jun 11 2009, 06:48 PM~14164180-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 10 2009, 08:05 PM~14155509
> *wassup everybody....hey i got a pic to show you guys, some of you may know that i try and do a lil engraving in my spare time...im not the best out there, by far, but if your looking for a decent honest person to do some engraving for you at a reasonable price, hit me up....i just finished this yesterday....Chad
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 10 2009, 07:48 PM~14155263
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481613
> *


Good luck bRO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jun 11 2009, 07:33 PM~14164618
> *Whats up Foros?
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Sup?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jun 11 2009, 06:40 PM~14164097
> *WHATS UP FORITOS ?
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.myxtremeradio.net


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Whats up Foros?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 11 2009, 09:35 PM~14165624
> *Whats up Foros?
> *


Que Pasa Matt??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chillen matt. how you doing?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 11 2009, 09:50 PM~14165799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I Can Already Teaste It  Who Else Is Rolling To H-Town???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oso your pm box is fool.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2009, 10:04 PM~14165928
> *I Can Already Teaste It   Who Else Is Rolling To H-Town???
> *


No. Maybe...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2009, 10:04 PM~14165928
> *I Can Already Teaste It   Who Else Is Rolling To H-Town???
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:0 :0 :biggrin:  uffin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81.7.TX., green ice
:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Alonso


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

YTTTT


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2009, 10:43 PM~14166355
> *Sup Alonso
> *


whats up bro when you ready to do them og guts on the impala


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 11 2009, 11:11 PM~14166679
> *whats up bro when you ready to do them og guts on the impala
> *



:angry: :angry:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 05:28 PM~14163424
> * I got a stomach virus.
> *


Un chingo de cervesa/pisto will take care of that then all u have to worry about is the cruda.

Sup Starla, I c Thomas answerd your question. :thumbsup: Sorry but I'm still with no electricity, running of a small generator and beer in ice . :yessad:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

Elpintor, califas, RollinBlue, Loco 61 :biggrin: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 11 2009, 11:17 PM~14166750
> *Elpintor, califas, RollinBlue, Loco 61 :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :420:
> *


Ladies and Gentelmen ....Califas And Loco61 Just left the building. :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 11 2009, 11:16 PM~14166737
> *Un chingo de cervesa/pisto will take care of that then all u have to worry about is the cruda.
> 
> Sup Starla, I c Thomas answerd your question.  :thumbsup:    Sorry but I'm still with no electricity, running of a small generator and beer in ice . :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yeahhh damnnnn but hey u got cerveza!!! haha but yeah wat u think thou?? adding weight?? goin to 3 pumps?? am i tryin to do to much hahahh but i finally charged all tha batts and gonna see how she runns mananaz u got some batts on hand im still neeedin one?? payday tomorow so ill be callin gonna buy prolly two more solenod jus as a back up!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 11 2009, 11:19 PM~14166786
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  yeahhh damnnnn but hey u got cerveza!!! haha but yeah wat u think thou?? adding weight?? goin to 3 pumps?? am i tryin to do to much hahahh but i finally charged all tha batts and gonna see how she runns mananaz u got some batts on hand im still neeedin one?? payday tomorow so ill be callin gonna buy prolly two more solenod jus as a back up!!!
> *


Thomas was right on it. lets add more highth to the back by eigther coil or longer cylinders. It's been a while since I saw your ride bring it by and will see whats best 4 u. But these weekend both of us are going to a show in Roswell NM. Will c u on Monday 4 Shure.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 11 2009, 11:28 PM~14166915
> *Thomas was right on it. lets add more highth to the back by eigther coil or longer cylinders. It's been a while since I saw your ride bring it by and will see whats best 4 u. But these weekend both of us are going to a show in Roswell NM. Will c u on Monday 4 Shure.
> *


OHH YEAHH THATS WATS UP THEN.. LONG TRIPP QUE NO.. U BRINGIN ANY OF UR RIDES OUT THEREW?? WHICH SHOW IS IT?? NETWORK ING EHHHH


SUP TOMAS!!!! U READY FOR YALLS TRIPP

HOPEFULLY BY THA TIME YALL GET BACK YALL HAVE SOME POWER!!! YALL BE CAREFUL ON THA DRIVE THERE TAKE PICS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up jente it hotter than a mofo :wave:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:yessad: :yessad: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 11 2009, 11:35 PM~14167017
> *OHH YEAHH THATS WATS UP THEN.. LONG TRIPP QUE NO.. U BRINGIN ANY OF UR RIDES OUT THEREW?? WHICH SHOW IS IT?? NETWORK ING EHHHH
> SUP TOMAS!!!! U READY FOR YALLS TRIPP
> 
> ...


Thanx ....It's a show hosted By Majestics of Nuevo Mexico if I'm correct. An will take pics to show the lowrider movement In the big 505/575. Hi-low will be their for the hopping contest.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 11 2009, 11:48 PM~14167219
> *Thanx ....It's a show hosted By Majestics of Nuevo Mexico if I'm correct. An will take pics to show the lowrider movement In the big 505/575. Hi-low will be their for the hopping contest.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

SUP SINIC.. :wave: U ARE OFFICALLY ADDICTED HAAH


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Here Is the flyer show . 
I was wrong  Dammm beer.


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

i have brand new piston pump for sale never been used all chrome with chrome motor no good offer will be turned down need it gone by this weekend paid 530 $ from Low Life hydraulics in Cali 817 454 6982 Luis 500 obo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 12 2009, 12:07 AM~14167494
> *
> 
> 
> ...




My homie sam will be there. Be sure to say whats up to him. he is a fellow Artistics member and will have a booth.

Lone Start Brand/Innovative Customs.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 12:08 AM~14167518
> *My homie sam will be there. Be sure to say whats up to him. he is a fellow Artistics member and will have a booth.
> 
> Lone Start Brand/Innovative Customs.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 11 2009, 11:48 PM~14167219
> *Thanx ....It's a show hosted By Majestics of Nuevo Mexico if I'm correct. An will take pics to show the lowrider movement In the big 505/575. Hi-low will be their for the hopping contest.
> *


Wats up Danny y Tomas! Have a safe trip and don't let the aliens git yo ass out thr lol! Danny I need to schedule an appt wit u for my bag setup. LMK	when get time   O and good luck at the show guys!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817cutty_@Jun 12 2009, 12:08 AM~14167512
> *i have brand new piston pump for sale never been used all chrome with chrome motor no good offer will be turned down need it gone by this weekend paid 530 $ from Low Life hydraulics in Cali 817 454 6982 Luis 500 obo
> *


Never seen your ride in the streets. Pics?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 12 2009, 12:10 AM~14167547
> *Wats up  Danny y Tomas!  Have a safe trip and don't let the aliens git yo ass out thr lol! Danny I need to schedule an appt wit u for my bag setup. LMK	when get time     O and good luck at the show guys!
> *


Thanx and FTP aliens. I'll give u a call on monday homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
*Artistics.TX Jul 2006 29,320 88 0.83%*
louies90 Feb 2007 21,168 66 0.63%
HAITIAN 305 HOPPER Feb 2007 5,786 66 0.63%
Gotti Apr 2004 33,293 50 0.47%
RO 4 LIFE Sep 2005 14,657 48 0.46%
310~SFCC Jan 2007 12,213 48 0.46%
MR1450 May 2005 22,503 45 0.43%
Aint no Body! Jan 2008 6,054 45 0.43%
E.C. ROLO 62~63 Mar 2006 12,469 43 0.41%
SOFTIN Nov 2008 3,637 42 0.40%

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 12:18 AM~14167655
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member  Joined  Total Member Posts  Posts Today  % of todays posts
> Artistics.TX  Jul 2006  29,320  88  0.83%
> ...


Dam juan if you got paid for posting on here u be banking. Your name would be JuanitoMoneyBags..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: J.K Homie


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 12:18 AM~14167655
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member  Joined  Total Member Posts  Posts Today  % of todays posts
> Artistics.TX  Jul 2006  29,320  88  0.83%
> ...


 HOW THA FUCC U GET ALL THIS INFO AT I BE TRYIN TO LOOK FOR THA BUTTON FOR THAT SHIT BUT CANT FIND IT U GET SPEACIAL PRIVELGES OR SOMETHING CUZ U MR SUPER POSTMAN?? :uh:  :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 12 2009, 12:29 AM~14167772
> *Dam juan if you got paid for posting on here u be banking. Your name would be JuanitoMoneyBags..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  J.K Homie
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 12 2009, 12:31 AM~14167788
> *HOW THA FUCC U GET ALL THIS INFO AT I BE TRYIN TO LOOK FOR THA BUTTON FOR THAT SHIT BUT CANT FIND IT U GET SPEACIAL PRIVELGES OR SOMETHING CUZ U MR SUPER POSTMAN??  :uh:    :cheesy:
> *


Right hand corner by your "New Messages" is "My Assistant" Click on it. There you will find the key to success. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: danny nice profile pic!!!! repp that shit!!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

All right homies I'm out like my electricity..... Fuck TXU they quick to take your money. :yessad: :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 12 2009, 12:34 AM~14167824
> *All right homies I'm out like my electricity..... Fuck TXU they quick to take your money. :yessad:  :420:
> *


good luck with that. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 11 2009, 11:31 PM~14167788
> *HOW THA FUCC U GET ALL THIS INFO AT I BE TRYIN TO LOOK FOR THA BUTTON FOR THAT SHIT BUT CANT FIND IT U GET SPEACIAL PRIVELGES OR SOMETHING CUZ U MR SUPER POSTMAN??  :uh:    :cheesy:
> *


i need 2 step up my post game im slacking on gettin at people wuz up juan hows the stomach virus treating u bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 12 2009, 12:37 AM~14167858
> *i need 2 step up my post game im slacking on gettin at people wuz up juan hows the stomach virus treating u bro
> *


shits going away. I can hold shit down now. :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 12 2009, 12:33 AM~14167811
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  danny nice profile pic!!!! repp that shit!!!!
> *


Thanx Starla... To the fullest.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

DAMN THANKS JUAN THAT ASSISTANT SHIT TIGHT HAHHAHA IM IN THA KNOWLEDGE NOW.... AIGHT DANNY SEE U AROUND ILL BE CALLIN U MONDAY OR SOMETIME THAT WEEK I KNOW ULL BE TIRED FROM THA TRIPP ILL LET U HAVE OPFFF A DAY HAHAHAH LET U EHHHH JUS FUCKIN WIT U BUT YEAH ILLL HIT U UP ... AND SINIC WANNA HOLL AT U TOO BRO.. NEED SOME PARTS AND TOLD HIM U DA MAN WIT THA MASTERPLAN... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 12:39 AM~14167883
> *shits going away. I can hold shit down now. :biggrin:
> *


este guey... to much info carnal. :roflmao:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HEY DANNY U THINK U CAN ADD A NUMBER TO UR SIG SO PEEPS CAN CALL U WEN THEY IN NEED!! JUS A THOUGHT


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 12 2009, 12:41 AM~14167907
> *DAMN THANKS JUAN THAT ASSISTANT SHIT TIGHT HAHHAHA IM IN THA KNOWLEDGE NOW.... AIGHT DANNY SEE U AROUND ILL BE CALLIN U MONDAY OR SOMETIME THAT WEEK I KNOW ULL BE TIRED FROM THA TRIPP ILL LET U HAVE OPFFF A DAY HAHAHAH LET U EHHHH JUS FUCKIN WIT U BUT YEAH ILLL HIT U UP ... AND SINIC WANNA HOLL AT U TOO BRO.. NEED SOME PARTS AND TOLD HIM U DA MAN WIT THA MASTERPLAN... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanx will u buy me a beer too. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV+Jun 12 2009, 12:41 AM~14167907-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahah I
ve been sick all week.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 12 2009, 12:43 AM~14167924
> *Thanx will u buy me a beer too. :biggrin:
> *


 hehehe ill buy u a beer suitcase .. good idea wen i cum thru ill bring tha cervesa wats ur brand??  :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :biggrin: 

cool stop yelling at everybody. biggrin.gif :uh: :uh: AHHAhahhahahahah

o
k
my bad i get all excited i forget and get caps happy :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha Just messing with you starla


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 12:47 AM~14167976
> *haha Just messing with you starla
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: i knoe 
for shits n giggles hahahah

"(BITCH YOU KNOW WAT I WONT") AHAHAHAHAHHA
OPPS LET TRY THAT AGAIN

hahahahahha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 12 2009, 12:55 AM~14168053
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  i knoe
> for shits n giggles hahahah
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

say el pintor i really like that sign that shit looks thowed bro its gonna be tight 2 have a shop so close 2 my spot and the building was easy 2 find u have my bizznez estrella was telling me that yall some firme gente


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

ight it time for me to lay it down or try.. too workin tha early mornings .. grrrrrrrr.. nite foros!!!!! see yall laetrz uffin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV+Jun 12 2009, 12:47 AM~14167967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of the local pep's have my #. If i put my # on the signiture I might get out of town calls and we are not ready to do mail order yet. We will post a shop # as soon as we get one.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

alright estella ill get at thanx for the info homie


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

foros in this bitch i stay foros minded say juan how much are the shirts ur boi was sellin


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 12 2009, 01:02 AM~14168102
> *say el pintor i really like that sign that shit looks thowed bro its gonna be tight 2 have a shop so close 2 my spot and the building was easy 2 find u have my bizznez estrella was telling me that yall some firme gente
> *


 Glad u like ower sign homie, we will hook u up with some stickers and shirts. good 2 know we have your support. Welcome to stop by any time. :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 12 2009, 01:08 AM~14168160
> *foros in this bitch i stay foros minded say juan how much are the shirts ur boi was sellin
> *


like 25 bucks.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

already bro ill make sure 2 spread the word


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 12 2009, 12:09 AM~14168163
> *Glad u like ower sign homie, we will hook u up with some stickers and shirts. good 2 know we have your support. Welcome to stop by any time. :yes:
> *


 thanks for the invite bro ill make sure 2 get at u soon about them parts i hit u up about homie


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 12:13 AM~14168205
> *like 25 bucks.
> *


does ol boi have long tee'z with the design


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 12 2009, 01:17 AM~14168251
> *does ol boi have long tee'z with the design
> *


I dont think so. I know all the old LSB teez came in tall t. Ill ask homie.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 12:21 AM~14168286
> *I dont think so. I know all the old LSB teez came in tall t. Ill ask homie.
> *


already hit me up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 12 2009, 01:23 AM~14168301
> *already hit me up
> *


4 sure bro.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2009, 09:04 PM~14165928
> *I Can Already Teaste It   Who Else Is Rolling To H-Town???
> *


 :thumbsup: im down to go...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 11 2009, 11:12 PM~14167576
> *Never seen your ride in the streets. Pics?
> *


THATS MY BROTHERS RIDE COMING OUT END OF JULY ! ! !


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 12 2009, 03:55 AM~14168947
> *THATS MY BROTHERS RIDE COMING OUT END OF JULY ! ! !
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice G body Homie!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 12 2009, 01:09 AM~14168163
> *Glad u like ower sign homie, we will hook u up with some stickers and shirts.</span> good 2 know <span style=\'color:blue\'>we have your support. Welcome to stop by any time. :yes:
> *


 ohhhhhh yeahh i want i want !! me me me dont forget me :cheesy:  :biggrin: 
u already knoe well support u homie!!! tu sabes!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

* :420: Im Fuckin Tired!! TGIF!!  :biggrin: *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 12 2009, 04:40 AM~14169020
> *ohhhhhh yeahh i want i want !! me me me dont forget me :cheesy:    :biggrin:
> u already knoe well support u homie!!! tu sabes!!
> *


U got it.....Still don't have electricity in my home..... aint these a bitch :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps I just got a bad phone call........
David with the Black 61 Impala the CEO of Finest C.C. His Mother passed away lastnight :tears: 

Please Peeps keep Him and his Family in your PRAYER'S


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment+Jun 12 2009, 03:55 AM~14168947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. :angel:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jun 12 2009, 02:58 AM~14168955
> *Nice G body Homie!
> *


thanx bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 12 2009, 03:55 AM~14168947
> *THATS MY BROTHERS RIDE COMING OUT END OF JULY ! ! !
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Tight... Lucio Wheres My HomiesRadio Shirt??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SUp Matt...

Dont Forget http://www.myxtremeradio.net


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 12 2009, 12:05 PM~14170903
> *SUp Matt...
> 
> Dont Forget  http://www.myxtremeradio.net
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
you really pushing that fool. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 12:07 PM~14170916
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> you really pushing that fool. :biggrin:
> *


Get on Juan its cool :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 12 2009, 12:10 PM~14170941
> *Get on Juan its cool :biggrin:
> *


Ive been one. Its aight.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TGIF.... SUP MY KNEE GROWS.... ALBERT UR RIDE IS CLEAN... I SAW UR BRO YESTERDAY I'M GLAD 2 SEE U 2 ON DA GRIND ON UR RIDE.... BRING IT BY DA CRIB some day....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 12 2009, 09:39 AM~14171158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.... heard they whr strtin up a new movie...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 12 2009, 10:38 AM~14171155
> *TGIF.... SUP MY KNEE GROWS.... ALBERT UR RIDE IS CLEAN... I SAW UR BRO YESTERDAY I'M GLAD 2 SEE U 2 ON DA GRIND ON UR RIDE.... BRING IT BY DA CRIB some day....
> *


que onda homie i will as soon as i finish the car plus i am going to take it to the san antonio show


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 12 2009, 12:44 PM~14171201
> *que onda homie i will as soon as i finish the car plus i am going to take it to the san antonio show
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 12 2009, 09:44 AM~14171201
> *que onda homie i will as soon as i finish the car plus i am going to take it to the san antonio show
> *


Let me knw if u need help.... u knw I got ur back... ru in town?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: teal62impala, FORTWORTHAZTEC, 81.7.TX., DFWEntertainment, shystie69, BAD TIMES 79, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, 80 Eldog
Wut up FOROS!!


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

ANYTHING GOOD GOING ON TONIGHT ?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 12 2009, 12:51 PM~14171288
> *ANYTHING GOOD GOING ON TONIGHT ?
> *


Paul Wall @ Chrome!!


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 12 2009, 10:49 AM~14171247
> *Let me knw if u need help.... u knw I got ur back... ru in town?
> *


orale homie i will let you know, i am on my way back from chicago


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bgg4n4Bh0m0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Bgg4n4Bh0m0&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 12 2009, 09:53 AM~14171306
> *orale homie i will let you know, i am on my way back from chicago
> *


What u got planned? Hit me up....


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 12 2009, 10:58 AM~14171352
> *What u got planned? Hit me up....
> *


wont know till i get home, u still got the same number or just pm it to me


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 12 2009, 12:48 PM~14171241
> *
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

throw back fridays


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i remember watchin all this vids on "the Box"


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 12 2009, 01:12 PM~14171497
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

IT'S FRIDAY!!!!! I THINK IT'S BUDLIGHT TIME ....
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/J3EReOhjPbg&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/J3EReOhjPbg&hl=en&fs=1&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i like budweiser...the great american lager :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 12 2009, 02:02 PM~14172038
> *i like budweiser...the great american lager :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: They wouldn't put it on the label if it wasn't true! 
" KING OF BEERS!"


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 12 2009, 12:21 PM~14171578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


haha i have the original track 2 that beat i was on it i wrote then hook they jus switched it on me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 12 2009, 02:36 PM~14172353
> *haha i have the original track 2 that beat i was on it i wrote then hook they jus switched it on me
> *


did you get paid?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 12 2009, 01:02 PM~14172038
> *i like budweiser...the great american lager :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


TTT!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

n e body cruzn this weekend??? or going to the show in agg town off howell st???
i want to roll the vert for the 1st time with tha low lows :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Lil somethin i put togeather


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Dunk 420


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 12 2009, 01:36 PM~14172353
> *haha i have the original track 2 that beat i was on it i wrote then hook they jus switched it on me
> *


gotti was the only one that got paid if u go 2 my myspace page i have a track with juan gotti and puppet one from SA i also have tracks with smoothvega


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 12 2009, 03:01 PM~14173186
> *Sup Dunk 420
> *


same ol shit matt!!! lets go cruz sunday and roll to the show in agg town!!! u down?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I would got a funeral to go to :angel:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 12 2009, 03:15 PM~14173336
> *I would got a funeral to go to  :angel:
> *




dam hate to hear that!!!! hope all is well homie!!! next time fo sho!!! im going to do sumtin!!!! :dunno:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

http://www.myspace.com/sinic check out the page juan let me know what u think about the music


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Bring that vert by so a brotha can check it out


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 12 2009, 03:18 PM~14173362
> *Bring that vert by so a brotha can check it out
> *



u still at the same crib???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes sir


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 12 2009, 03:20 PM~14173383
> *Yes sir
> *



cool cool! im gona roll sunday solo if i have to!! i will swang by! wat time u be there??? can we test fit the center golds??? :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 12 2009, 03:01 PM~14173186
> *Sup Dunk 420
> *




:biggrin: MY HOPPING AVATOR IS HITTN MORE INCHES ON THE STIK THAN YOURS!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ITZ 4:20


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

HA HA i get off at 3:30 sunday & ill be here till 5:30 then i go to the rosery


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 12 2009, 03:29 PM~14173486
> *HA HA i get off at 3:30 sunday & ill be here till 5:30 then i go to the rosery
> *



OH! U GOING TO THE SWAP MEET AT TRADERS VILLAGE THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Didnt know there was one going on


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 12 2009, 03:42 PM~14173618
> *Didnt know there was one going on
> *


FRI SAT SUNDAY!!!! THINK ITS FREE TO BUT DONT TAKE UR RIDE OUT THERE R SUMBODY WILL STEAL IT!!!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I dont never take it anywere were i cant see it i might go tomarrow


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 12 2009, 03:47 PM~14173683
> *I dont never take it anywere were i cant see it i might go tomarrow
> *



HIT ME UP AND I WILL GO WIT CHA!!!! ALSO U CAN ROLL WIT ME TO GO CHECK ON MY FRAME TO IF YOU WANT!!!! ALL I GATA DO IS MOW THE GRASS AND DROP IN ON THE FRAME SO HIT ME UP!!!


817 709 4391!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

WATCH MY AVATOR!!!





ITS FIDN 2 HIT THA BUMPPER!!!! :biggrin:

THOSE BATT.S NEVER DIE!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

HA HA Your crazy Homie ya that souds good


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 12 2009, 02:51 PM~14173716
> *WATCH MY AVATOR!!!
> ITS FIDN 2 HIT THA BUMPPER!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Ha Ha mine is hoppin in tha street thou


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 12 2009, 04:17 PM~14173353
> *http://www.myspace.com/sinic check out the page juan let me know what u think about the music
> *


Sounds good. Got that Foros Sound. You still rhyme?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 12 2009, 05:01 PM~14173820
> *Sup Juan
> *


Sup Matt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yo sinic this my page.

http://www.myspace.com/vintagekings


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 04:00 PM~14173817
> *Sounds good. Got that Foros Sound. You still rhyme?
> *


 looking for a studio i use 2 have a studio but they kicked my door down and took all my stuff if u know anybody im down 2 lay a track


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 12 2009, 05:28 PM~14174007
> *looking for a studio i use 2 have a studio but they kicked my door down and took all my stuff if u know anybody im down 2 lay a track
> *


you can use my bike for photo shoots if you want bro. I dont know any one with a studio sorry.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 04:41 PM~14174104
> *you can use my bike for photo shoots if you want bro. I dont know any one with a studio sorry.
> *


i will bro when i have my next photo shoot


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 12 2009, 05:44 PM~14174131
> *i will bro when i have my next photo shoot
> *


Already. LMK.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 04:47 PM~14174159
> *Already. LMK.
> *


will do bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SUP DRE. you off work?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 05:50 PM~14174179
> *SUP DRE. you off work?
> *


nope!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 12 2009, 05:50 PM~14174181
> *nope!!  :angry:
> *


when you get off? Headin to chentes to have a few.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 05:52 PM~14174190
> *when you get off? Headin to chentes to have a few.
> *


When I get done!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 12 2009, 06:01 PM~14174270
> *When I get done!!  :angry:
> *


owned


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 06:07 PM~14174301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 05:56 PM~14174226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We Roll


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 12 2009, 04:56 PM~14174226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that tight :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

hope yall are ready, here it comes again.... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

YA VA LLOVERGA!!!!!!  nice day to kick back at home and watch a flick


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I think its gonna pass us to the side this time. I hope. Its moving south east at angle of the view.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

damn, guess it missed us...hahaha


hey i need a drivers side fender for an 82 regal...anyone got one hit me up....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Jun 12 2009, 08:27 PM~14175274
> *damn, guess it missed us...hahaha
> hey i need a drivers side fender for an 82 regal...anyone got one hit me up....
> *


I think ericg is parting a regal out.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup FUNKY TOWN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

few beers. Im good.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jun 12 2009, 06:30 PM~14175298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUR DRUNK . ITS A CUTLASS


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:roflmao: :cheesy:  uffin:


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

que pasa? dam I will go any where in the dfw if its dealing with lowriding but this topic says (FW CRUISE!!) I don't see nothing about hitting the streets and its dam near 600 pages in here :uh:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Jun 13 2009, 05:52 AM~14178076
> *que pasa? dam I will go any where in the dfw if its dealing with lowriding but this topic says (FW CRUISE!!) I don't see nothing about hitting the streets and its dam near 600 pages in here :uh:
> *


Say homie the FUNK always rolls out starting from da "WASH" on hemphill street, south of Ft. Worth after 8pm then cruise north threw downtown and then kick it at sonic in Northside off of main st. Just to letting you know homie. Come on out and roll 2nite homie... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: RAZA


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Jun 13 2009, 06:52 AM~14178076
> *que pasa? dam I will go any where in the dfw if its dealing with lowriding but this topic says (FW CRUISE!!) I don't see nothing about hitting the streets and its dam near 600 pages in here :uh:
> *


jus like los says we hit the streets but on saturday and netime theres a car show u jus gotta read alil more we havent posted up pics lately of our cruze but we got tha videos!! did u see them?? check out our cameraman fortworthmex in you tube

http://www.youtube.com/user/fortworthmex

then u see heres a recent video of one



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYyl8M1CSBc





this is all the cruzin wit tha lowlow hoppin and oll tha videos on fortworth mex are of tha cruzies n shows..

we unite here in tha funk crusie posted up shows wateva 

jus no recent pics of the cruise so maybe we need to start takin sum again.

loco61 thats ur call and fortworth mex yalls tha picture taker lets show this homie how WE ROLL HERE IN THA FUNK!!!
:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

so wats goin down tonite is everyone gonna cruise tonite???
juan where u at we need a roll call homie

im down like charlie brown.. who else???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Art's BBQ & video shoot is next Sat at his shop?  I'm gonna be out of town but we need to get as much support as possible to Art.. Low Joe's was a legend in Ft Worth but Art was thier with him for a long time..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 13 2009, 07:43 AM~14178172
> *jus like los says we hit the streets but on saturday and netime theres a car show u jus gotta read alil more we havent posted up pics lately of our cruze but we got tha videos!! did u see them?? check out our cameraman fortworthmex in you tube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/fortworthmex
> ...


 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 13 2009, 12:19 PM~14179239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

que onda hector


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 13 2009, 11:46 AM~14179382
> *que onda hector
> *


nada nada augy aqui nomas chillin at the shop, y tu??? que haces???


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jun 13 2009, 10:48 AM~14179392
> *nada nada augy aqui nomas chillin at the shop, y tu??? que haces???
> *


chillin homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 13 2009, 07:52 AM~14178193
> *so wats goin down tonite is everyone gonna cruise tonite???
> juan where u at we need a roll call homie
> 
> ...


Im there. with my busted ass cutty.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 13 2009, 12:19 PM~14179239
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to ot it goes :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 13 2009, 11:54 AM~14179434
> *chillin homie
> *


orale well thats good bro.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Afternoon  Hot A$$ day Out There :uh:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2009, 11:06 AM~14179495
> *Good Afternoon   Hot A$$ day Out There :uh:
> *


yes sir it is wuz sup loco61 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pympsta2g2_@Jun 13 2009, 06:52 AM~14178076
> *que pasa? dam I will go any where in the dfw if its dealing with lowriding but this topic says (FW CRUISE!!) I don't see nothing about hitting the streets and its dam near 600 pages in here :uh:
> *


LOL We're All Friends That Keep This Topic On Top... N Saturday Nights If Weather Permits Peeps Roll From South Fort Worths Car Wash On Hemphill To Sonic ON North Main ... NOrthside Of Fort Worth... 600 Pages Of Close Friends Keeping It Real On Layitlow... If You Want To Join The Cruise Hit Me Up I'll Get You All The Info...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 13 2009, 01:14 PM~14179547
> *yes sir it is wuz sup loco61 :wave:
> *


Sup Pimpin??? :h5:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2009, 11:16 AM~14179566
> *Sup Pimpin???  :h5:
> *


chillin in the a/c but i got to send more parts to get crome and get the interior redone


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 13 2009, 01:17 PM~14179576
> *chillin in the a/c but i got to send more parts to get crome and get the interior redone
> *


Nice Pics Or Didnt Happen  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Albert You Going To Sonic Tonight ?


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2009, 11:29 AM~14179636
> *Albert You Going To Sonic Tonight ?
> *


dont think i am i want to get the car done so i can take it out there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2009, 01:29 PM~14179636
> *Albert You Going To Sonic Tonight ?
> *


you going?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 13 2009, 01:32 PM~14179663
> *dont think i am  i want to get the car done so i can take it out there
> *


 :0 Yup IM Taking My Regal Up There...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool. like I said my ole busted ass cutty will be there.


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2009, 11:38 AM~14179712
> *:0    Yup IM Taking My Regal Up There...
> *


orale homie i will i am out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, SINICTX


sup dogg!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whats going down juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 13 2009, 01:52 PM~14179824
> *whats going down juan
> *


chillen bro. you gonna roll to the sonic tonight?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

nah bro give me acouple of weeks i havent got my tags and my dump solenoid is out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 13 2009, 02:10 PM~14179935
> *nah bro give me acouple of weeks i havent got my tags and my dump solenoid is out
> *


cool.  UFC 99 in on now. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

HOT LIKE A MOFO...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

HOT OUTSIDE... BORED JST GONNA PST UP SUM PICS OF WHATS STILL TO COME OUT THIS SUMMER....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Jun 12 2009, 01:09 AM~14168163-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIES!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

No Lie


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 13 2009, 03:02 PM~14180275
> *No Lie
> *


i call bullshit if you go ill go :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 13 2009, 03:04 PM~14180288
> *i call bullshit if you go ill go :0
> *


Im there. Ill be at sonic. not the wash


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 13 2009, 03:05 PM~14180301
> *Im there. Ill be at sonic. not the wash
> *


time? ill roll out pass some cards and show off the sample for danny and thomas shop


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

this one is for my homie CHRIS...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 13 2009, 03:05 PM~14180313
> *time? ill roll out pass some cards and show off the sample for danny and thomas shop
> *


Ill be there about 9pm.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2009, 02:53 PM~14180200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 is that jose 62? or a different one?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I HAVE THIS 4 SALE IF ANYONE IS INTRESTED SND ME A PM...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Might not make it after all. Cousins getting married.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

im there!!! ill be at the wash, for who ever wants to join me.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jun 13 2009, 04:24 PM~14180758
> *im there!!! ill be at the wash, for who ever wants to join me.
> *


c u there wat time?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2009, 03:20 PM~14180411
> *:uh: :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2009, 12:24 PM~14180432
> *I HAVE THIS 4 SALE IF ANYONE IS INTRESTED SND ME A PM...
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... already sold.... :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2009, 05:33 PM~14181118
> *Damn... already sold....  :0
> *


damn that was fast]


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue+Jun 13 2009, 03:01 PM~14180261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2009, 01:06 PM~14180321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

ima post up a few pics for you guys to c what my shop can do let me know if you guys need anything im ready to work guys!!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

heres the sample for you shirt danny and thomas let me know what you think

if any of you guys are goin cruise tonite say hi ill be sportin the shirt lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 13 2009, 06:05 PM~14181276
> *i hate being right
> 
> what time will everyone be at the wash i dont drive a lowlow but ill be there
> *


I was Thinking The Same Thing Alonso :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 13 2009, 06:50 PM~14181495
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice Work Alonso


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2009, 03:06 PM~14180321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2009, 02:52 PM~14180191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2009, 02:53 PM~14180200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 SixII In The Fort Worth Area


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2009, 02:51 PM~14180184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2009, 02:49 PM~14180173
> *HOT OUTSIDE... BORED JST GONNA PST UP SUM PICS OF WHATS STILL TO COME OUT THIS SUMMER....
> 
> 
> ...


This Your Shop ??? Nice RIdes, Love That Green Monte .. Sweet Clean Ride


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lets Keep This Radar On Top Each Day Keep Us Posted On The Fort Worth Tread


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, ESTRELLA420LUV

:h5:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2009, 12:51 PM~14180184
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2009, 07:58 PM~14181890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah..and it updates itself too


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

K


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2009, 04:54 PM~14181870
> *This Your Shop ??? Nice RIdes, Love That Green Monte  .. Sweet Clean Ride
> *


Yes sir.... I'm in ur hood...... oh and the mc belongs 2 my homie...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jun 13 2009, 05:29 PM~14182062
> *looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


Thnks... this isn't Charlie is it???


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2009, 06:52 PM~14182221
> *Thnks... this isn't Charlie is it???
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Wuz up to all fortworth riders keep up the good work will post some of my impalas for sale pretty soon so keep an eye out. :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

You guys rolling tonite?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jun 13 2009, 06:10 PM~14182317
> *:yes:
> *


Sup man... what's good? How ur MC comin? Let me knw if u need help!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whut it iz funk town


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

say do any of yall know where i can find a remote control lowrider for my bois i know radio shack use 2 sale them but i cant find them anywhere there starting earlly makeing there dad proud :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2009, 02:54 PM~14180208
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice work on the monte :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT SUP FOROS!?!


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

wass up ppl!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My apologies. I didnt make it to the show today.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:0 :0 where everyone at.... quiet up in here....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 14 2009, 04:03 PM~14187020
> *:0  :0 where everyone at.... quiet  up in here....
> *


show sunday


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

wuz supp funky town!!

supp germaine!!! thanks for all ur help yesterday!!!.. oh shit i jus remember i need to pick up my battery!!!! damnnn ok ill be right back hahahah!!!! :uh:   :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT FOR THE 817


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Benefit Car Show Today, Thanks To Techniques.. I Had A Good Time

Not To Hot...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 14 2009, 04:28 PM~14187161
> *wuz supp funky town!!
> 
> supp germaine!!! thanks for all ur help yesterday!!!.. oh shit i jus remember i need to pick up my battery!!!! damnnn ok ill be right back hahahah!!!! :uh:      :biggrin:
> *


it was fun sweating alot..i lost like 2 pounds hell yeah..im tired of being obese lol


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 14 2009, 05:51 PM~14188928
> *TTT FOR THE 817
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 14 2009, 10:11 PM~14189847
> *it was fun sweating alot..i lost like 2 pounds hell yeah..im tired of being obese lol
> *


:0 :scrutinize:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

CRUZ WENT ok!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 15 2009, 10:32 AM~14193716
> *:uh:
> *


FAQ CHU POOH TOE!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ride looks nice dunk.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 15 2009, 11:41 AM~14194850
> *ride looks nice dunk.
> *


thanks bro!!! frame is half way done!!! got updated pix in my build topic!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 13 2009, 07:43 AM~14178172
> *jus like los says we hit the streets but on saturday and netime theres a car show u jus gotta read alil more we havent posted up pics lately of our cruze but we got tha videos!! did u see them?? check out our cameraman fortworthmex in you tube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/fortworthmex
> ...


NICE VIDEO'S............


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thank u sir


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 15 2009, 01:49 PM~14195633
> * thank u sir
> *


HAVEN'T HAD ANY ACTION WITH MY RIDE IN MONTHS........ :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

more work on the cutty today


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 15 2009, 12:41 PM~14194850
> *ride looks nice dunk.
> *


X2 Make me wanna Vert! :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 15 2009, 10:54 AM~14195682
> *HAVEN'T HAD ANY ACTION WITH MY RIDE IN MONTHS........ :tears:
> *


2 pac was good? Its ur boy Turtle....


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 15 2009, 02:40 PM~14196056
> *2 pac was good? Its ur boy Turtle....
> *


NOTHING MUCH HOMIE. WAITING ON THE DAY THAT I CAN COME BACK AND ROLL THEM STREET IN FORT WORTH LIKE THE OLD DAYS...........  

REMEMBER THE 3 WHEEL I DID IN THE MIDDLE OF THE INTERSECTION THAT WAS WILD. A NEVER FORGETFUL MOMENT........ :worship: :worship:   :wow: :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: lol hell yea... or rollin in down town fuckin it up! Cops on dem bikes tryin chase us down... or was it gas hoppin on da free way?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420+Jun 15 2009, 12:05 PM~14194542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

This Is What I Want To Go With Ds Or Zenith .... Only Thing Is Zenith Are Way Cheaper Then Ds..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

nice rims


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2009, 06:19 PM~14198415
> *This Is What I Want To Go With Ds Or Zenith .... Only Thing Is Zenith Are Way Cheaper  Then Ds..
> 
> 
> ...


not a fan of cross lace but I like 3 wing. :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2009, 06:19 PM~14198415
> *This Is What I Want To Go With Ds Or Zenith .... Only Thing Is Zenith Are Way Cheaper  Then Ds..
> 
> 
> ...



Big Baller! :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2009, 06:19 PM~14198415
> *This Is What I Want To Go With Ds Or Zenith .... Only Thing Is Zenith Are Way Cheaper  Then Ds..
> 
> 
> ...


that will look nice with the color of the car homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whuts going down 2 every body in the funk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Chillen like a villain!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 15 2009, 05:43 PM~14197924
> *:uh:  lol hell yea... or rollin in down town fuckin it up! Cops on dem bikes tryin chase us down... or was it gas hoppin on da free way?
> *


YOU HOPPING DOWN THE FREEWAY WAS WILD. PEOPLE DRIVING NEXT TO YOU WAS ALL TRIPPING OUT........ :0


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2009, 06:19 PM~14198415
> *This Is What I Want To Go With Ds Or Zenith .... Only Thing Is Zenith Are Way Cheaper  Then Ds..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2009, 04:39 AM~14204247
> *YOU HOPPING DOWN THE FREEWAY WAS WILD. PEOPLE DRIVING NEXT TO YOU WAS ALL TRIPPING OUT........ :0
> *


Fool member when u pulled over in down town fort worth by the bass hall and took a piss in front of those white people.... lmao....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2009, 04:40 AM~14204252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## largecarcartel (Jun 5, 2009)

damn fellas, wish i was on this site when i was out there, was there for a minute i was trying to find the spots were all the ryders kick it but had no luck.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 16 2009, 09:23 AM~14204712
> *Fool member when u pulled over in down town fort worth by the bass hall and took a piss in front of those white people.... lmao....
> *


MAN I HAD TO PISS BAD THAT DAY. YA'LL FOOL WAS SENDING ME BACK TO DALLAS DRUNK EVERYTIME I CAME OVER TO FORT WORTH. DRIVING FROM FORT WORTH TO DALLAS DOING 35MPH ON THE FREEWAY. IT WAS A FEW NIGHT I HAD TO SLEEP OVER IN ARLINGTON BECUZ I WAS TOO WASTED.

WITH THE LIL CHICK I WAS MISSING WITH OUT THERE I WOULD NIGHT LEAVE FORT WORTH UNTIL 6AM.........


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 16 2009, 09:24 AM~14204718
> *How much?
> *


 :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Fort Worth gone today


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:0 :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2009, 10:18 AM~14206743
> *MAN I HAD TO PISS BAD THAT DAY. YA'LL FOOL WAS SENDING ME BACK TO DALLAS DRUNK EVERYTIME I CAME OVER TO FORT WORTH. DRIVING FROM FORT WORTH TO DALLAS DOING 35MPH ON THE FREEWAY. IT WAS A FEW NIGHT I HAD TO SLEEP OVER IN ARLINGTON BECUZ I WAS TOO WASTED.
> 
> WITH THE LIL CHICK I WAS MISSING WITH OUT THERE I WOULD NIGHT LEAVE FORT WORTH UNTIL 6AM.........
> *


Lol u was scurrd 2 hit the blunt....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 11:06 AM~14207255
> *Fort Worth gone today
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:yessad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 02:06 PM~14207255
> *Fort Worth gone today
> *


Not gone just hiding


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 16 2009, 03:47 PM~14208187
> *Not gone just hiding
> *


Already money mike.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 04:00 PM~14208321
> *Already money mike.
> *


Sup Mr Juan :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 16 2009, 04:34 PM~14208622
> *Sup Mr Juan :wave:
> *


chillen bro. continue my sanding voyage


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sup gente....just checkin in


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies we been real busy with shop :thumbsup:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

shops comin along nice thomas and danny hope you get thru the hurdles soon and open up :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Jun 16 2009, 07:40 AM~14204252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those Look Sweet Coca Pearl But Just Want Something Different ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2009, 09:42 PM~14211508
> *Those Look Sweet Coca Pearl But Just Want Something Different ...
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 16 2009, 09:43 PM~14211517
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 09:55 PM~14211660
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Here is some Fort Worth cars in a old lowrider mag


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 16 2009, 09:56 PM~14211667
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 16 2009, 10:03 PM~14211759
> *Here is some Fort Worth cars in a old lowrider mag
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Pics Chris... Wish I Had That Mag..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482770

New member of LIL from Fort Worth. Show the homie some love.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 10:08 PM~14211830
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482770
> 
> New member of LIL from Fort Worth. Show the homie some love.
> *


Message Posted


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 11 2009, 08:16 AM~14159388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My cuz Simon is in there in the back you can barely see him he had his truck in that show Jerry was pissed because he beat him. That was a good show!


----------



## diamondhill (May 20, 2009)

appreciate the love homie.just tryin to see wats good with the lowridin scene in fort worth. any one wanna chill or just check out each others ride hit me up wit a txt 817 231 3273 mike perez :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 11 2009, 08:20 AM~14159423
> *Damn DAVID that's a throw back 4 real...... sonias up in there wow eric torres... and even willie from the south side... look at jerry in da back!
> *


Eric Torres had his 62 in that show. I saw Willie's little brother a few months ago. Look at Pete. :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by diamondhill_@Jun 16 2009, 10:20 PM~14212004
> *appreciate the love homie.just tryin to see wats good with the lowridin scene in fort worth. any one wanna chill or just check out each others ride hit me up wit a txt 817 231 3273 mike perez :biggrin:
> *


stay tuned to this thread or go to the ULC meeting. you will be up to date on all.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

JUST AN INVITE TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM FORT WORTH. WE GONNA HAVE A BIG COOKOUT ON SUNDAY FOR FATHERS DAY. EVERYONE IS WELCOME!!!! WE WILL BE AT JOE POOL LAKE - LYNN CREEK PARK ALL DAY. WE WILL BE POSTED UP BY PAVILION 3 ON THE SHORE OF THE WATER. HOPE TO SEE SOME OF YOU THERE.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Who can name what Lay It Low member car this was?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

United Lowrider Council (U.L.C.) Meeting This Friday At Anthonys Place 
2400 Meacham Blvd, Fort Worth, TX One Block West Off 35 On The North Side Of Fort Worth.. Everyone And Anyone Is Invited... Come Show Your Support... PM With Any Questions 

http://www.myspace.com/unitedlowridercouncil


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 16 2009, 10:49 PM~14212391
> *Who can name what Lay It Low member car this was?
> 
> 
> ...


Who Is It Cris? Hey Witch One Is Pete??? Bottom Left LOL


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Who remembers the parade? You can see some of my cousins truck and check out Fernando working. That is Lupe 64 right.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Albert You Going To This Weeks Meeting Bro??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 16 2009, 10:55 PM~14212470
> *Who remembers the parade? You can see some of my cousins truck and check out Fernando working. That is Lupe 64 right.
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Fernando Hasnt Changed A Bit


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2009, 08:55 PM~14212465
> *Who Is It Cris?  Hey Witch One Is Pete???  Bottom Left LOL
> *


It is Pete from West side. He is on the left at the end standing up. Guess who's car it was take a guess.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Last one for tonight I will try to scan some more tomorrow. This is me and my son when I first got my 62 It was like nine years ago.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 16 2009, 09:49 PM~14212391
> *Who can name what Lay It Low member car this was?
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Big George car....


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

dam chris you look diffrent is that the same ride that you sold to tony that ride look very clean


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

You woulding have any pics of my jeep ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 16 2009, 11:03 PM~14212570
> *Last one for tonight I will try to scan some more tomorrow. This is me and my son  when I first got my 62 It was like nine years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: Where You At Chris?? J/K


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 16 2009, 11:30 PM~14212922
> *You woulding have any pics of my jeep ?
> *


 :0


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

I USED TO HAVE A SUZUKI SAMURAI ON SOME D'S BACK IN THE DAYS.....IT MADE THE MAGAZINE ONE TIME I THINK IT WAS STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 16 2009, 11:35 PM~14212986
> *I USED TO HAVE A SUZUKI SAMURAI ON SOME D'S BACK IN THE DAYS.....IT MADE THE MAGAZINE ONE TIME I THINK IT WAS STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE
> *


 Always Wanted To Be IN A Magazine... Just Been In PlayGirl  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, TeXaS_ReGaL_85


Sup bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2009, 11:38 PM~14213045
> *Always Wanted To Be IN A Magazine... Just Been In PlayGirl    :biggrin:
> *


:|


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2009, 10:38 PM~14213045
> *Always Wanted To Be IN A Magazine... Just Been In PlayGirl    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 16 2009, 07:49 PM~14212391
> *Who can name what Lay It Low member car this was?
> 
> 
> ...


Lol... me and my uncle hooked up the switches.... that's when back and corners whr da shit! LMAO......


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 16 2009, 08:03 PM~14212570
> *Last one for tonight I will try to scan some more tomorrow. This is me and my son  when I first got my 62 It was like nine years ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Is dat a UNIDOS C.C. HAT U GOT ON THERE??? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 16 2009, 11:40 PM~14213068
> *
> *


I Was ONce Upon A Time...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 16 2009, 10:49 PM~14212391
> *Who can name what Lay It Low member car this was?
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 17 2009, 12:18 AM~14213504
> *I Was ONce Upon A Time...
> *











:roflmao:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

who's all going 2 the meetings


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 17 2009, 01:00 AM~14213898
> *who's all going 2 the meetings
> *


Ill be there as always. :biggrin:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 17 2009, 01:01 AM~14213918
> *Ill be there as always. :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollinBlue_@Jun 17 2009, 01:08 AM~14213966
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


How many you been to? :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 16 2009, 11:32 PM~14213673
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 16 2009, 09:26 PM~14212852
> *dam chris you look diffrent is that the same ride that you sold to tony that ride look very clean
> *


Ya same car


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 16 2009, 09:30 PM~14212922
> *You woulding have any pics of my jeep ?
> *


I will look


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 16 2009, 09:53 PM~14213233
> *Is dat a UNIDOS C.C. HAT U GOT ON THERE??? :0
> *


Yes and let me see if I can find some pics of your Neon.  :cheesy: post up some old pics I am going to try to post some more.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 17 2009, 01:00 AM~14213898
> *who's all going 2 the meetings
> *


I'LL BE THERE HOMIE... YOU GET THAT PM BOUT THE 14s?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

My damn car wont act right she pissing me off! :angry: Try to roll but dont wanna be left stranded!! :angry:


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 16 2009, 09:53 PM~14213233
> *Is dat a UNIDOS C.C. HAT U GOT ON THERE??? :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 17 2009, 04:50 AM~14215100
> *Yes and let me see if I can find some pics of your Neon.   :cheesy:  post up some old pics I am going to try to post some more.
> *


Lmao... the neon was da shit... center golds... bumpin ass system... toby ranger up in da shit... that neon pulled all ur hoes at Paschal.... TRIMBLE TECH PIMP SHIT LOL!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 17 2009, 09:26 AM~14215643
> *Lmao... the neon was da shit... center golds... bumpin ass system... toby ranger up in da shit... that neon pulled all ur hoes at Paschal.... TRIMBLE TECH PIMP SHIT LOL!
> *


  Damn Ol Skool Rite here. I member bumping Sheriffs and Deputys too!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 17 2009, 06:01 AM~14215454
> *:0  :0
> *


Sup BIG TEX.... ***** I memeber when u used 2 go up to the restraunt with chris askin to buy my lowrider bike... lol


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

anyone know when the next swap meet at la grave field is??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 17 2009, 11:51 AM~14216862
> *:biggrin:
> *




sup Oscar :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2009, 09:42 PM~14211508
> *Those Look Sweet Coca Pearl But Just Want Something Different ...
> *


THEY ARE DIFFERENT OLD SCHOOL DIFFERENT. 72 SPOKE ROADSTER I'M GOING WITH ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 16 2009, 03:19 PM~14207891
> *Lol u was scurrd 2 hit the blunt....
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 17 2009, 01:05 PM~14217680
> *
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 16 2009, 11:38 PM~14213046
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, TeXaS_ReGaL_85
> Sup bro
> *


whats up! not much here just tryna get find time to do my body work..im gettin tired of primer :uh: hows your cutty comin along?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whut it dew funk town


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 17 2009, 02:25 PM~14218517
> *whats up! not much here just tryna get find time to do my body work..im gettin tired of primer :uh: hows your cutty comin along?
> *


same boat. Only thing is I have the time  Been trying to work on the car. hard to do when its your daily.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 17 2009, 11:32 AM~14216684
> *anyone know when the next swap meet at la grave field is??
> *


I THINK THERES ONE NEXT WEEKEND


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 17 2009, 01:18 PM~14218999
> *I THINK THERES ONE NEXT WEEKEND
> *


ya next weekend to bad I will be in K.C.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 17 2009, 03:18 PM~14218999
> *I THINK THERES ONE NEXT WEEKEND
> *


 :thumbsup: Preciate it!!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 17 2009, 06:52 AM~14215108
> *I'LL BE THERE HOMIE... YOU GET THAT PM BOUT THE 14s?
> *


yeah i got it bro im working on it


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 17 2009, 07:29 AM~14215670
> *Sup BIG TEX.... ***** I memeber when u used 2 go up to the restraunt with chris askin to buy my lowrider bike... lol
> *


That is Johnny not Big Tex


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 17 2009, 02:38 PM~14220343
> *That is Johnny not Big Tex
> *


  lmao... well shit u kneeeee growssss always stayed hungry when u came to the restraunt.....
We used 2 always tlk bout are cars.... wow my nigg... dat when we whr in STREETLIFE....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Check out Pete's 63


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Unidos Car Club Main street show


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 17 2009, 03:21 PM~14219032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 17 2009, 01:00 AM~14213898
> *who's all going 2 the meetings
> *


I'll There


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice pics guys


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 17 2009, 07:16 PM~14221236
> *Nice pics guys
> *


X2 KEEP THEM COMING


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 17 2009, 03:54 PM~14220522
> * lmao... well shit u kneeeee growssss always stayed hungry when u came to the restraunt.....
> We used 2 always tlk bout are cars.... wow my nigg... dat when we whr in STREETLIFE....
> *


Good ol days back when I would pull up in a Ranger on triple gold dees and smash all the whores from Tech.... :biggrin: Man Back then me Chris and you would just have some good old times....... LIke that one 4th of july we were in your skylark with the back corner, corner set up and we got punked by the under cover police


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 17 2009, 05:10 PM~14221197
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo Chris remember when Teco 1st bought this on new years eve way the hell out there... And he was so nervous he made me drive it back home....Dam that was a cool night


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 17 2009, 04:43 PM~14220983
> *Check out Pete's 63
> 
> 
> ...


is that grand prix still around there was a maroon that looked just the same?


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Jun 17 2009, 06:17 PM~14221790
> *is that grand prix still around there was a maroon that looked just the same?
> *


Yea there was a maroon one. My homies the Ruiz brothers. Well Mark tore down the white one years ago..and if he still has it, its in his back yard cause the white one or the maroon are not on the road... I talk to miguel who had the maroon one last week... I think that one is long gone if by a chance he still has it I am sure its twisted.... See back when it was on the road it had a 4 pump set up with I for got how many batteries.... and No renforcement..... and He used to gas hop the shit out of that one :biggrin:


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 17 2009, 08:26 AM~14215643
> *Lmao... the neon was da shit... center golds... bumpin ass system... toby ranger up in da shit... that neon pulled all ur hoes at Paschal.... TRIMBLE TECH PIMP SHIT LOL!
> *


Awwwready GOYO!!! T-DAWGS up in this sucka!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 17 2009, 05:13 PM~14220058
> *yeah i got it bro im working on it
> *


Sup homie!?! Man Juan's brother got my 14's already... But hit me up, I got something for you if you still need some. You still got my number??


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64_@Jun 17 2009, 07:11 PM~14222389
> *Awwwready GOYO!!!  T-DAWGS up in this sucka!!!!
> *


I will say this about you dudes from Tech...... Ya'll fools are the only dudes that would go to a party and yell out your school like a dam set   You dudes would fight for your school.....We used to say even the gangters were cheerleaders the way you all would rep your school   good old days man... what I would give to go back to high school... but if I went back I still would'nt rep my high school that hard core.... It feels like yesterday when my boy Chubbs would walk in a party yellin " T-DAWGS" and throwin up th T......You fools got school spirt :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 17 2009, 04:39 PM~14221428
> *Good ol days back when I would pull up in a Ranger on triple gold dees and smash all the whores from Tech.... :biggrin: Man Back then me Chris and you would just have some good old times....... LIke that one 4th of july we were in your skylark with the back corner, corner set up and we got punked by the under cover police
> *


Fool dat was sum shit..... fck! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 17 2009, 03:43 PM~14220983
> *Check out Pete's 63
> 
> 
> ...


Tlk 2 him a while bck... is car is gonna come out clean...


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 17 2009, 07:46 PM~14222831
> *Tlk 2 him a while bck... is car is gonna come out clean...
> *


WHo? pete? I wonder if he still has the trunk of Dazza that my cousin air brushed for him


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 17 2009, 02:39 PM~14218643
> *same boat. Only thing is I have the time    Been trying to work on the car. hard to do when its your daily.
> *


yea mines my daily also..but i dont have time after work...i gotta get it done though danny is suppose to paint it soon :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, boricua87, BAD TIMES 79, TheTexasGoldPlater, blanco
:wave:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 17 2009, 08:29 PM~14223436
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, boricua87, BAD TIMES 79, TheTexasGoldPlater, blanco
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: WUZ SUP FORT WORTH


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 17 2009, 08:29 PM~14223436
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, boricua87, BAD TIMES 79, TheTexasGoldPlater, blanco
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: :h5:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

J-Ray and Matthew with his old Lincoln


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 17 2009, 09:38 PM~14222705
> *I will say this about you dudes from Tech...... Ya'll fools are the only dudes that would go to a party and yell out your school like a dam set     You dudes would fight for your school.....We used to say even the gangters were cheerleaders the way you all would rep your school     good old days man... what I would give to go back to high school... but if I went back I still would'nt rep my high school that hard core.... It feels like yesterday when my boy Chubbs would walk in a party yellin  " T-DAWGS" and throwin up th T......You fools got school spirt :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: let me get my escort :roflmao: :roflmao: 
curzin all over from da south north esat and west :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 17 2009, 05:41 PM~14221446
> *Yo Chris remember when Teco 1st bought this on new years eve way the hell out there... And he was so nervous he made me drive it back home....Dam that was a cool night
> *


Hell ya I remember Debbie was mad because I was gone all night on new years eve at least I got there before midnight.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 17 2009, 10:46 PM~14223621
> *J-Ray and Matthew with his old Lincoln
> 
> 
> ...


he needs to sell me tha rims... :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

old cut dog :biggrin:
when player wheels came out


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

FOR SALE CCE PUMP WITH SQ DUMP 400 OBO FOR ANY INFO CALL AT 682-465-9141(JUAN)


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 17 2009, 09:06 PM~14223908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THATS OLD HOMIE


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 17 2009, 08:16 PM~14222450
> *Sup homie!?! Man Juan's brother got my 14's already... But hit me up, I got something for you if you still need some. You still got my number??
> *


yeah bro still have ur number


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 17 2009, 11:05 PM~14223877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a nice 62' :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 17 2009, 09:08 PM~14223934
> *thats a nice 62' :biggrin:
> *


WHEN IS IT GOING TO COME BACK OUT HOMIE


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 17 2009, 11:07 PM~14223915
> *DAMN THATS OLD HOMIE
> *


where were you in 95'


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 17 2009, 11:08 PM~14223942
> *WHEN IS IT GOING TO COME BACK OUT HOMIE
> *


*soon*
:biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Jun 17 2009, 09:09 PM~14223952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WAS STILL IN DIPERS


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 17 2009, 11:12 PM~14223998
> *I WAS STILL IN DIPERS
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :barf:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

my other cut dog back in 93 i think :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 17 2009, 08:29 PM~14223436
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, boricua87, BAD TIMES 79, TheTexasGoldPlater, blanco
> :wave:
> *


whats up homies im here checking out the old skool pics seeing the pics of the the old guys when they were younger :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

DAVID DID YOU PUT YOUR CHROME ON HOMIE :nicoderm:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 17 2009, 11:27 PM~14224183
> *DAVID DID YOU PUT YOUR CHROME ON HOMIE :nicoderm:
> *


no got to do some cleaning and painting


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 17 2009, 11:27 PM~14224183
> *DAVID DID YOU PUT YOUR CHROME ON HOMIE :nicoderm:
> *


BUT CAME OUT BAD AZZ :thumbsup:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 17 2009, 09:29 PM~14224204
> *no got to do some cleaning and painting
> *


ALRIGHT THEN HOMIE IF YOU NEED SOME HELP LET ME KNOW


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 17 2009, 11:30 PM~14224220
> *ALRIGHT THEN HOMIE IF YOU NEED SOME HELP LET ME KNOW
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Whats up Big David, Augie, Juan, Mr. Gold, Chris, and Danny... Man David is bring bring out the old school pics. I like the duece y el cuatro... :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 17 2009, 11:36 PM~14224304
> *Whats up Big David, Augie, Juan, Mr. Gold, Chris, and Danny... Man David is bring bring out the old school pics. I like the duece y el cuatro... :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 17 2009, 09:36 PM~14224304
> *Whats up Big David, Augie, Juan, Mr. Gold, Chris, and Danny... Man David is bring bring out the old school pics. I like the duece y el cuatro... :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I AUGIES BRO. ALBERT :twak: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

deep in here. Damn I was like 8 years old back then ahahaha


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

WUZ UP FUNKY TOWN REPRESENTAS hey homies yall know any places in FUNKY TOWN that can reinforce this frame for a good price??


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 17 2009, 10:43 PM~14224390
> *I AUGIES BRO. ALBERT :twak:      :thumbsup:
> *


Dang bro its all good...lol Hey what you been doing out of town so much. And I see the 79 is coming out sharp. Post some pics homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jorgemartinezis1_@Jun 17 2009, 11:58 PM~14224517
> *WUZ UP FUNKY TOWN REPRESENTAS hey homies yall know any places in FUNKY TOWN  that can reinforce this frame for a good price??
> 
> 
> ...


You might try and hit up Teaxsgoldplater or Elpintor in this thread... They Got th D SHOP in Haltom City


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jorgemartinezis1_@Jun 17 2009, 10:58 PM~14224517
> *WUZ UP FUNKY TOWN REPRESENTAS hey homies yall know any places in FUNKY TOWN  that can reinforce this frame for a good price??
> 
> 
> ...


 What you wanting a full or partial wrap??? I have a couple of homies that might help you out homie.. Da Funk always puts it down and help 1 another when it come to da lo low's


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 17 2009, 11:07 PM~14224567
> *You might try and hit up Teaxsgoldplater or Elpintor in this thread... They Got th D SHOP in Haltom City
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz new homie done any work on the cutty lately


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 18 2009, 12:23 AM~14224718
> *whutz new homie done any work on the cutty lately
> *


Me? Just sanding.


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

full wrap thanks homies il chek em out hey man u got a homie that can wrap it fo me dawg?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies just wanted to let everybody know that we will be open and doing some work at the shop this weekend so stop by and check us out for directions go to HiLo.com and go to retail location and it will give you directions to the shop with google maps thanks homies :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jorgemartinezis1_@Jun 17 2009, 10:33 PM~14224808
> *full wrap thanks homies il chek em out hey man u got a homie that can wrap it fo me dawg?
> *


wuts up bro give us a call and let us know wut you want to do we can do a complete or partial wrap


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Ride Bro


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Alex check out the name


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Looking for fan for my 64. Needs to be about 17" in diameter! Must fit a SBC! LMK!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jorgemartinezis1_@Jun 17 2009, 09:58 PM~14224517
> *WUZ UP FUNKY TOWN REPRESENTAS hey homies yall know any places in FUNKY TOWN  that can reinforce this frame for a good price??
> 
> 
> ...


A&m's


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 17 2009, 06:50 PM~14222885
> *WHo? pete? I wonder if he still has the trunk of Dazza that my cousin air brushed for him
> *


 Yea pete..... fool has like 3 frames gettin worked on... lots of chrome for the undies... I'm sure he does.... that fool was like dazza #1 fan lol!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 17 2009, 10:31 PM~14225249
> *wuts up homies just wanted to let everybody know that we will be open and doing some work at the shop this weekend so stop by and check us out for directions go to HiLo.com and go to retail location and it will give you directions to the shop with google maps thanks homies :thumbsup:
> *


 Yo thomas pm me ur # I need some check values....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 17 2009, 07:58 PM~14223787
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn BigDave got a throw back afro!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 18 2009, 06:52 AM~14226421
> *Yea pete..... fool has like 3 frames gettin worked on... lots of chrome for the undies... I'm sure he does.... that fool was like dazza #1 fan lol!
> *


why 3??? you can only put one under the car :biggrin: :biggrin: Yea dude that man was crazy for dazza no matter what show or where it was he had to take a pic with her


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 17 2009, 08:23 PM~14224137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RODNEYS 64,??? U guys member when he wrkd at low joes... always posted up on supremes?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 18 2009, 05:57 AM~14226460
> *why 3??? you can only put one under the car :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Yea dude that man was crazy for dazza no matter what show or where it was he had to take a pic with her
> *


I dunno.... u knw how pete is... he gonna bust on someones ass when his 63 comes out.... heard every nut and bolt is already chromed out.... HE SAID UNIDOS LIVES.....


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

good morning funk town reppaz felt like had 2 get a earlly morning start lol had 2 catch up on all my reading


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 18 2009, 05:50 AM~14226411
> *A&m's
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats going on Fort Worth


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at [email protected] or call (214)498-2952.

















































































































20Go/ShowGo11-24-07002.jpg[/img]


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Jun 18 2009, 12:17 PM~14227886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 17 2009, 03:49 PM~14221041
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FATHER AND SON TEAM RIGHT THERE... THERE OWNERS OF FINEST C.C. FORT WORTH... GOOD PEEPS OG DAVID 61 HAS COME ALONG WAY I WAS THERE WHEN ELOY SWITCHED IT UP...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 01:04 PM~14228333
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 18 2009, 01:48 PM~14228803
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 02:04 PM~14228930
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: at first i was like what the... :loco:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 18 2009, 02:14 PM~14229045
> *:roflmao: at first i was like what the... :loco:
> *


I saw the pic in skims build up.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

SOME TEJANO 
http://radiotime.com/WebTuner.aspx?StationId=103228&


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 17 2009, 10:05 PM~14224553
> *Dang bro its all good...lol Hey what you been doing out of town so much. And I see the 79 is coming out sharp. Post some pics homie!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




































































thats all i can show untill its done and it well be soon :thumbsup:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 18 2009, 03:16 PM~14229707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have these pics saved on my comp. badass pic :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 18 2009, 06:16 PM~14231513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 damn its coming out nice...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good pics


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*anyone know where i can get the trunk well for my 64?? a good solid one :biggrin: 
LMK or whens the next swap meet???
*


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 18 2009, 07:04 AM~14226499
> *I dunno.... u knw how pete is... he gonna bust on someones ass when his 63 comes out.... heard every nut and bolt is already chromed out.... HE SAID UNIDOS LIVES.....
> *


  I have no problem with him keeping it going I burnt my plaque off my arm :biggrin: Well I put trible flames over that tat...same thing


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

always harrassing... :guns:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 18 2009, 06:16 PM~14231513
> *Baller
> ****
> Posts: 546
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 18 2009, 07:03 PM~14232115
> *anyone know where i can get the trunk well for my 64?? a good solid one :biggrin:
> LMK or whens the next swap meet???
> 
> ...


They Should Have IT..

http://www.berrymotorcars.com/


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 18 2009, 07:53 AM~14226209
> *Alex check out the name
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 18 2009, 08:24 AM~14226302
> *
> Looking for fan for my 64. Needs to be about 17" in diameter! Must fit a SBC!  LMK!
> *


OG Fan???


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 18 2009, 05:29 PM~14232390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 18 2009, 07:34 PM~14232444
> *gangsta
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 18 2009, 07:28 PM~14232373
> *They Should Have IT..
> 
> http://www.berrymotorcars.com/
> *


cool ill call em tomorrow


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 18 2009, 07:29 PM~14232390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Like a pimp.


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 18 2009, 07:02 AM~14226483
> *RODNEYS 64,??? U guys member when he wrkd at low joes... always posted up on supremes?
> *


Hell yea he sold my daytons when he worked there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I know its thurday but it is a good night for a cruise. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 18 2009, 06:51 PM~14233772
> *I know its thurday but it is a good night for a cruise. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 18 2009, 09:48 PM~14233750
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: whats up bro!


----------



## diamondhill (May 20, 2009)

sup fellas i have FOR SALE a brand new never used g force seriesII #10 pump gear from pro hopper . if any ones interested ill take 100 bucks for it thats less than what i paid with shippin. best way to get a hold of me is by phone 817 231 32 73 mike. or just pm me but im not online that much


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by diamondhill_@Jun 18 2009, 10:17 PM~14234009
> *sup fellas i have FOR SALE a brand new never used g force seriesII #10 pump gear from pro hopper . if any ones interested ill take 100 bucks for it thats less than what i paid with shippin. best way to get a hold of me is  by phone 817 231 32 73 mike. or just pm me but im not online that much
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wuts Popin Bro YOu Going To The Meeting Tomorrow??


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 18 2009, 10:26 PM~14234113
> *Wuts Popin Bro YOu Going To The Meeting Tomorrow??
> 
> 
> ...


ill try to swing by after work...what kinda restuarant is that? might go get sumthin to eat with the fam. while im at it :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 18 2009, 10:28 PM~14234136
> *ill try to swing by after work...what kinda restuarant is that? might go get sumthin to eat with the fam. while im at it :biggrin:
> *


Mexican Res. I Take My Fam. Too...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 18 2009, 10:26 PM~14234113
> *Wuts Popin Bro YOu Going To The Meeting Tomorrow??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

FOR SALE CCE PUMP WITH SQ DUMP 400 OBO FOR ANY INFO CALL AT 682-465-9141(JUAN)


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies wanted to let every body know that i have SLAMM'N Wire Wheel cleaner for chrome and gold the same stuff low joe's use to sell and at $10 a bottle and this cleaner works real good


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

ok thank guys n man u should see all the guys that are hatin on me cuz of it man


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jorgemartinezis1_@Jun 19 2009, 12:59 AM~14235713
> *ok thank guys n man u should see all the guys that are hatin on me cuz of it man
> *


Who is hating on you man? Its the internet. dont take shit serious.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, BIG George!

Up late fool! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*TGIF!! :0 *

See you at the meeting tonight!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jorgemartinezis1_@Jun 19 2009, 12:59 AM~14235713
> *ok thank guys n man u should see all the guys that are hatin on me cuz of it man
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 18 2009, 07:33 PM~14232432
> *OG Fan???
> *


As long as it works! :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jorgemartinezis1_@Jun 18 2009, 10:59 PM~14235713
> *ok thank guys n man u should see all the guys that are hatin on me cuz of it man
> *


 :dunno: :ugh: :around: :scrutinize: 
because of this??????
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482665
I hope your joking cause thats some funny sh!t 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 19 2009, 05:50 AM~14237443
> *  :dunno:  :ugh:  :around:  :scrutinize:
> because of this??????
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482665
> ...


LMFAO... X2345481746910000000..... DAT TOPIC HAD ME ROLLIN....


----------



## benjamin6973 (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 18 2009, 09:59 PM~14235153
> *wuts up homies wanted to let every body know that i have SLAMM'N Wire Wheel cleaner for chrome and gold the same stuff low joe's use to sell and at $10 a bottle and this cleaner works real good
> *


gold plater i might be able stop by and check you out this weekend. if i make it up in time friday can get a little ruff sometimes.. big ben low4lifecc


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 19 2009, 10:00 AM~14237805
> *Got lots of Sandpaper and Masking Tape!!
> 80 Grit
> 180 Grit
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 19 2009, 08:50 AM~14237443
> *  :dunno:  :ugh:  :around:  :scrutinize:
> because of this??????
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=482665
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: See where George went in there.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 18 2009, 05:16 PM~14231513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn da "M" getting down at an undisclosed area!!! lol
Glad to see the 79 coming out looking sweet Albert. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 19 2009, 10:28 AM~14238918
> *Damn da "M" getting down at an undisclosed area!!! lol
> Glad to see the 79 coming out looking sweet Albert.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thanks homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

It really does look good.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> Wuts Popin Bro YOu Going To The Meeting Tomorrow??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> 11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 17 2009, 08:38 PM~14222705
> *I will say this about you dudes from Tech...... Ya'll fools are the only dudes that would go to a party and yell out your school like a dam set     You dudes would fight for your school.....We used to say even the gangters were cheerleaders the way you all would rep your school     good old days man... what I would give to go back to high school... but if I went back I still would'nt rep my high school that hard core.... It feels like yesterday when my boy Chubbs would walk in a party yellin  " T-DAWGS" and throwin up th T......You fools got school spirt :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


And you still see our ol' asses reppin' it!!! HAHA!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64_@Jun 19 2009, 04:15 PM~14241423
> *And you still see our ol' asses reppin' it!!!  HAHA!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


hell yea class of 06 right here!!!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

hey peoples im not going to make it to the meeting tonight, ima work on my ride, the starter keeps going out on me, i wanna try to get it working for tommorrow nights potential cruise :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jun 19 2009, 06:54 PM~14242277
> *hey peoples im not going to make it to the meeting tonight, ima work on my ride, the starter keeps going out on me, i wanna try to get it working for tommorrow nights potential cruise  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 19 2009, 11:19 AM~14238355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64_@Jun 19 2009, 03:15 PM~14241423
> *And you still see our ol' asses reppin' it!!!  HAHA!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2009, 01:49 PM~14180173
> *HOT OUTSIDE... BORED JST GONNA PST UP SUM PICS OF WHATS STILL TO COME OUT THIS SUMMER....
> 
> 
> ...


Goyo-Mobile!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

I just trying to stay up I have some beers and a bottle of Jager.... I hate to fly so I am staying up cause tomorrow I am leaving to Vegas and want to sleep on the plane so I am posten up pics


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

I miss my lil bros lac


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Last Nov. in odessa








Of course I was hung over those that were there know why :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Badass ride parked outside the Vegas super show last year


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sup j-ray shit I'm chiefin while dey sleepin.... :cool ***** u always drinkin....


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 19 2009, 08:25 PM~14243922
> *Sup j-ray shit I'm chiefin while dey sleepin....
> *


I feel ya


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

The 2 pound dount from Round Rock TX...before and after :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Dis fool... ***** u hungry? Lol fat azz donut... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 19 2009, 08:32 PM~14243999
> *Dis fool... ***** u hungry? Lol fat azz donut... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Bro I tryed to knock it out and I could'nt it was good :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Me and my lil in Vegas last year at the super show.... Ready for this year :biggrin: 








Jager and vegas good times








Mister cartoon my bro and cousin
















My KIT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

PM SENT J-RAY.... :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 19 2009, 10:28 PM~14243950
> *The 2 pound dount from Round Rock TX...before and after :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: supp peepz glad to see some peepz at tha meeting.. thanks alex for tha iron patch homie rmemebr next time big some stickers.. ight!!!.. 

whos cruizing tommorow!!! i cummin fo sho  :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

From the show to the streets :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

MIster cartoon pulling in the super show


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Gotta love LIFESTYLE


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Smiley's UNDERTAKER


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

U gotta give it up 2 the TOVARS.... FOR DA BOMBS...


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 19 2009, 08:28 PM~14243950
> *The 2 pound dount from Round Rock TX...before and after :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

where them Pics At Fernando?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 19 2009, 10:28 PM~14244483
> *where them Pics At Fernando?
> *



I'm gonna do a benefit car wash for a scanner. 
Otherwise gotta go and buy me one tomorrow. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Naw, i do plan on posting them here.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

Any of you all like to float the river... a big group of us always rent this house and party Thur.-sunday....Good time the house is badass there was over 25 of us and we still had room









This is the back yard right on the river









and the swing










Of course beer..Jager.. food.. and other things make goodtimes


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 19 2009, 10:25 PM~14244917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics I think that was the show I drove fedal's Linc. to :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jun 19 2009, 06:19 PM~14241985
> *hell yea class of 06 right here!!!
> *


woot woot. me too


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 11:41 PM~14245453
> *woot woot. me too
> *


 :no: :no: Rookies


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 20 2009, 01:47 AM~14245480
> *:no:  :no: Rookies
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I went to tech for like 2 months. then transferred. should have stayed


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 19 2009, 11:51 PM~14245503
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I went to tech for like 2 months. then transferred. should have stayed
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: I did not go to tech I stay on the southside I went to paschal but finished in 97! I will say this Tech did has some freaks but when it comes to freaky white girls (which anyone that knows me knows thats how I roll) paschal was the shit for that


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 20 2009, 12:53 AM~14245141
> *Nice pics I think that was the show I drove fedal's Linc. to :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 20 2009, 01:58 AM~14245928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yep I do recall those 2 :biggrin:


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey guys wut do u think if i get it black with red dimond cut interior with my last name popin out the door panel and if i got all the switches to the windows and all built into the door panel and with a chain stearing wheel and bucket seats


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 19 2009, 09:23 PM~14243901
> *Last Nov. in odessa
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I remember that wkend was good except Juan who had 22 drive da cutty 2 tha show after the trailer lug nuts were loose and lose tire. Glad I was headed out saturday afternoon with a spare tire.. Man I had a GREAT TIME so did the kids..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its Going Down Right Now At Arts Tires ..


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Whose cruisin 2nite??? What time at da wash :biggrin:  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 20 2009, 01:27 PM~14247877
> *Whose cruisin 2nite??? What time at da wash :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


around 8 or 9 is a good time.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 20 2009, 02:27 PM~14247877
> *Whose cruisin 2nite??? What time at da wash :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 20 2009, 02:03 PM~14248080
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 We'll see you there 2nite.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: nice turn out at arts cookout looks of nice rides.. but DAMNNNNNN IT WAS HOT!!!! :burn: :yessad: :nicoderm: hahha but it was still coo... ready for tonight at least tha sun wont be out and burnin still hot but not wit tha heat!!!

see yall laterz


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

heres some pics that i took i showed up late to tha arts cookout but got some pics!!!

damnn whoo pimped out ride is this rite here???
:0


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Not a good day for me...... My front right airbag blew out    
Got 1 on order now. Should be in next week some time.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

completely missed it.. :angry: goood pictures starla...looked like a good turnout


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

i have a question 13's or 14's cause i heard 13's make tha car scraps holla at ur boi


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 20 2009, 07:15 PM~14249242
> *i have a question 13's or 14's cause i heard 13's make tha car scraps holla at ur boi
> *


13's :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 20 2009, 07:15 PM~14249242
> *i have a question 13's or 14's cause i heard 13's make tha car scraps holla at ur boi
> *


14's are big for a g body. 13's all the way.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 20 2009, 08:08 PM~14249460
> *14's are big for a g body. 13's all the way.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

any other opinoins i really would like 2 know what are the benifits othere then it looks clean let ur boi know


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jun 19 2009, 07:28 PM~14243950
> *The 2 pound dount from Round Rock TX...before and after :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


before  after :barf:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 20 2009, 08:36 PM~14249608
> *any other opinoins i really would like 2 know what are the benifits othere then it looks clean let ur boi know
> *


Had both on my Monte... 3-wheel alot higher, easier, and hold it up longer! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 20 2009, 07:15 PM~14249242
> *i have a question 13's or 14's cause i heard 13's make tha car scraps holla at ur boi
> *


13 inch all day fuk 14's


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 21 2009, 01:10 AM~14251194
> *13 inch all day fuk 14's
> *


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

13's it is then i just heard shit like 14's ride better then 13's and that the car would sit 2 low them foos was jus hateing im jus tryin 2 do it right u feel me


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Had a great time kickin it with Estrella, Martin, Santos, & Mr. Diamondhill at da "WASH"... Hope everybody else has a GREAT FATHER'S DAY :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 21 2009, 01:33 AM~14251319
> *Had a great time kickin it with Estrella, Martin, Santos, & Mr. Diamondhill at da "WASH"... Hope everybody else has a GREAT FATHER'S DAY :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  yepppp even thou no one showed its all good we still rep that "wash" and of course choppin it up wit ..C-LOs!! n martin santos y mike.. like C-LOS said Hope Everyone has a good fathers day.. thanks for letin me met ur beautiful family C-Los!!! see yall around next time!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

now time to go to work late nighter


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 21 2009, 01:10 AM~14251460
> *wuts up homies
> *


Whats up brother.. Happy fathers day and hope you an everybody else who going to "I" picnic in Tulsa,Ok have a safe trip and rep da FUNK up in okie land..

Yeah Estrella my wife like you and hope to see u again next time.. Them wires looked clean after a touch of LOVE...lol Don't have 2 much fun at work 2day aka "LOS" or "Mr.Battery"... 10-4 I'm headed to church and God Bless everybody in da FUNK :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 21 2009, 01:32 AM~14251312
> *13's it is then i just heard shit like 14's ride better then 13's and that the car would sit 2 low them foos was jus hateing im jus tryin 2 do it right u feel me
> *



Happy Fathers Day everybody!!!!! 




13's all the way for a G-body. But really its what feels right for you. I havent had any probs with my 13's.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Fathersday guys.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 21 2009, 10:29 AM~14252647
> *Happy Fathers Day everybody!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


x2  








:uh: :uh:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 21 2009, 03:35 PM~14254800
> *x2
> 
> 
> ...


Aye Guey!!! Wuh Happen????


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

that thing where the a arm bolts on to its unwelded to the frame  but got it fixed
..sort off..


----------



## jorgemartinezis1 (Oct 7, 2008)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY GUYS


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 21 2009, 04:15 PM~14255090
> *that thing where the a arm bolts on to its unwelded to the frame  but got it fixed
> ..sort off..
> 
> ...


orale


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Happy Fathers Day to ALL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jun 21 2009, 07:02 PM~14256069
> *Happy Fathers Day to ALL
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 20 2009, 05:59 PM~14248883
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jun 21 2009, 08:58 PM~14256868
> *For sale $1800. Its my daily driver.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2009, 10:48 PM~14257952
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


lol ugly as hell welds


----------



## Freelance Photo (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freelance Photo_@Jun 21 2009, 11:10 PM~14258175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those Some Nice Pics Keep Them Coming


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thats Blanco's Green Regal Back In The Day


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

damn old pics


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2009, 08:30 PM~14258355
> *Thats Blanco's Green Regal Back In The Day
> 
> 
> ...


THATS EXACTLY WHAT I WAS GOING TO SAY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

How old are these pics?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 21 2009, 08:42 PM~14258470
> *How old are these pics?
> *


MID 90'S :dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy Fathers Day to all...

Rep'n NEW WAVE DFW TX in Hawaii with my lady..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 22 2009, 12:48 AM~14259156
> *Happy Fathers Day to all...
> 
> Rep'n NEW WAVE DFW TX in Hawaii with my lady..
> ...


  Sweet Pic John


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Freelance Photo_@Jun 21 2009, 09:10 PM~14258175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see you found the other pics I have been waiting for these.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freelance Photo_@Jun 21 2009, 10:10 PM~14258175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


do you have anymore pics from this carshow


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

START MAKING PLANS FOR THIS SUNDAY!!!

​


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn those are some old pics.... 2nd to the last pic is my high school low-low reppin STREETLIFE.... THROW BACK FOE SHOW!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice ride. what happen to it?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 22 2009, 01:36 PM~14263385
> *Damn those are some old pics.... 2nd to the last pic is my high school low-low reppin STREETLIFE.... THROW BACK FOE SHOW!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: The Skylark!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 22 2009, 02:01 PM~14264022
> * Nice ride. what happen to it?
> *


Last I heard sum whit boy was usin it as a hot rod.... that was like 3 years ago.... all I knw its dead and gone.... hey does anyone know that dude frm STREETLIFE with da bomb? I have somethings 4 sale that he jst might want for his ride....


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2009, 09:30 PM~14258355
> *Thats Blanco's Green Regal Back In The Day
> 
> 
> ...


That is cool that is my cousion's truck my brothers was in that show too.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 22 2009, 06:40 AM~14260422
> *do you have anymore pics from this carshow
> 
> *


That one of George's car is from that show and Simon's truck. What else was in there I know Pete's blazer and Dave's M.C.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Found My Ride From Back In The Day 95 Mit. Galant / (4) 10s System Ds N Back Switches ... :0 To Bad Its Far Away  Anyone Else have Any Pics??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Freelance Photo (Aug 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 22 2009, 07:40 AM~14260422
> *do you have anymore pics from this carshow
> 
> *



Thats all I found. I know I have pictures of all of the Streetlife cars but I have to find them.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Techniques Car Show


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 22 2009, 12:48 AM~14259156
> *Happy Fathers Day to all...
> 
> Rep'n NEW WAVE DFW TX in Hawaii with my lady..
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

JUS FINISHED WORKING ON MY RIDE GETTING MY TAGS SO UR BOI IS GONNA BE READY 2 ROLL FINALLY THIS SHIT TOOK ME LONG ENOUGH HAHA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 22 2009, 10:09 PM~14267312
> *JUS FINISHED WORKING ON MY RIDE GETTING MY TAGS SO UR BOI IS GONNA BE READY 2 ROLL FINALLY THIS SHIT TOOK ME LONG ENOUGH HAHA
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 22 2009, 10:09 PM~14267312
> *JUS FINISHED WORKING ON MY RIDE GETTING MY TAGS SO UR BOI IS GONNA BE READY 2 ROLL FINALLY THIS SHIT TOOK ME LONG ENOUGH HAHA
> *


Thats good bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, TeXaS_ReGaL_85



SUP DOG!


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 10:17 PM~14267391
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, TeXaS_ReGaL_85
> SUP DOG!
> *


not much bro just chillen... you should put some progress pics of your ride :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 22 2009, 09:18 PM~14267400
> *not much bro just chillen... you should put some progress pics of your ride  :biggrin:
> *



ima take pics of my whip 2morrow and post some up it aint much but its in progress


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85+Jun 22 2009, 10:18 PM~14267400-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you decide on some 13's :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah i always wanted 2 put 13's but some cats where hateing but i jus want 2 do it right and especially i wanted 2 do it the way i wanted 2 ride u feel me


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

sup estrella ur bois almost ready 2 ride


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 22 2009, 10:37 PM~14267633
> *sup estrella ur bois almost ready 2 ride
> *


  :biggrin: :biggrin: damnn u got more progress then shit i got catchin up to do.. orale u gonna be ready this saturday for tha cruize n cook out!!!???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

im try 2 make it foreal ima take my boi with me what time does the cruize pop off


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 22 2009, 10:43 PM~14267706
> *im try 2 make it foreal ima take my boi with me what time does the cruize pop off
> *


Bout 9 I think... I have not been in months. :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 10:44 PM~14267725
> *Bout 9 I think... I have not been in months. :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :yessad: :yessad: :loco: :wow: 


yepp jus depends wat goin on thou sometime it jus reall low key but sonic usually has some peepz.. i knoe im rollin !! 

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

already its probly a maybe i still have 2 figure out what wifey thinks of lil man rollin with me


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 22 2009, 10:47 PM~14267763
> *already its probly a maybe i still have 2 figure out what wifey thinks of lil man rollin with me
> *


 mann everyone that got kids always bring there plus tha wifeys jus ask c-los, fortworthmex, danny, shit more peepz thou so u should be good invole tha family cuz its not like all crazy n shit


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

coo i want lil man 2 know wuz up lowriding is our familly thing


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 22 2009, 10:52 PM~14267809
> *coo i want lil man 2 know wuz up lowriding is our familly thing
> *


 :thumbsup: Yes sir.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 22 2009, 10:52 PM~14267809
> *coo i want lil man 2 know wuz up lowriding is our familly thing
> *


  :biggrin: like father like son.. cant get no betta


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

ima have 2 holla at juan when i get ready 2 buil my bois lowrider trike so lil man can be at shows with me


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freelance Photo_@Jun 22 2009, 07:02 PM~14265981
> *Thats all I found.  I know I have pictures of all of the Streetlife cars but I have to find them.
> *


I HAD A SPANISH GOLD SUZUKI SAMURAI BUT I DONT HAVE ANY PICS OF IT ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 22 2009, 11:04 PM~14267958
> *ima have 2 holla at juan when i get ready 2 buil my bois lowrider trike so lil man can be at shows with me
> *


When you ready let me know always down to help.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 22 2009, 10:12 PM~14268058
> *When you ready let me know always down to help.
> *


already bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NOTHING BUT TROUBLE Jan 2007 16,228 124 1.25%
GOODTIMES CC Sep 2003 7,576 86 0.87%
CasinoDreams Jan 2006 938 66 0.67%
KINGFISH_CUSTOMS Oct 2006 10,071 62 0.63%
KAKALAK Mar 2005 22,679 62 0.63%
CHUCKIEBOY63 Jun 2005 13,797 56 0.57%
ENVIUS Aug 2004 16,658 55 0.56%
Artistics.TX Jul 2006 29,805 54 0.55%
BIG TURTLE Aug 2004 7,364 53 0.54%
BIGRUBE644 Aug 2007 1,042 47 0.48%

Made the top 10 again.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP FOROS!?!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX+Jun 20 2009, 08:36 PM~14249608-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHORE!! :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 22 2009, 09:49 PM~14267780
> *mann everyone that got kids always bring there plus tha wifeys jus ask c-los, fortworthmex, danny, shit more peepz thou so u should be good invole tha family cuz its not like all crazy n shit
> *


Damn Straight because we 1 BIG ASS FAMILIA "RAZA"... Can't forget Mr. Gold y Fidel..:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 22 2009, 10:23 PM~14267461
> *ima take pics of my whip 2morrow and post some up it aint much but its in progress
> *


what kinda ride you got bro?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I think he has a Monte.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 07:44 AM~14270640
> *SUP FOROS!?!
> *


Whats up OSO! when you gonna go cruise the MC! :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 23 2009, 02:18 PM~14273465
> *I think he has a Monte.
> *


do you know anyone that sells body work stuff... i need a sanding block


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 23 2009, 02:27 PM~14273568
> *do you know anyone that sells body work stuff... i need a sanding block
> *


like sand paper and bondo? My brother 81.7.TX.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 23 2009, 02:29 PM~14273588
> *like sand paper and bondo?  My brother 81.7.TX.
> *


yea i need some body filler and a sanding block


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 23 2009, 02:31 PM~14273611
> *yea i need some body filler and a sanding block
> *


Yeah hit up my brother. he sells body supplies.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 23 2009, 02:31 PM~14273611
> *yea i need some body filler and a sanding block
> *


 :no: No Bondo or blocks! I got lots of sandpaper tho!! :yes: Swap Meet this weekend at La Grave field should be able to help you out.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill be there


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 04:44 AM~14270640
> *<span style='color:blue'>I GOT WHAT U NEED :0*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 23 2009, 06:21 PM~14275851
> *YOU JUST LEFT YOUR SELF OPEN WITH THAT ONE WEY!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 23 2009, 02:24 PM~14273523
> *Whats up OSO! when you gonna go cruise the MC! :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :nono: :nono: NOT READY HOMIE, BUT SOON... COME TO THE HOUSE AND CHECK IT OUT, YOU KNOW WHERE I LIVE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 23 2009, 05:59 PM~14275660
> *Ill be there
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 08:05 PM~14276782
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :nono:  :nono: NOT READY HOMIE, BUT SOON... COME TO THE HOUSE AND CHECK IT OUT, YOU KNOW WHERE I LIVE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Sup Oso!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 23 2009, 06:21 PM~14275851
> *I GOT WHAT U NEED :0
> *


Sup Rick!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 08:05 PM~14276787
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :cheesy:
> *


Is there something else going on during the swapmeet?


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 21 2009, 10:42 PM~14258470
> *How old are these pics?
> *



This was in 1994. Sept. 16 parade, downtown Ft. Worth.


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Some pictures of Streetlife CC Ft. Worth, TX...
One from the 70's.








These are from the mid 90's.








My other ride. 








































David's before...








David's after...








David's now...









I need to get my scanner working so I can post more old Streetlife pictures. 

:nicoderm:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jun 23 2009, 08:41 PM~14277095
> *This was in 1994. Sept. 16 parade, downtown Ft. Worth.
> *


Sup Fernando!?! Post up the flyer for the picnic homie!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 23 2009, 08:22 PM~14276917
> *Sup Oso!
> *


Sup homie!!!??? Where you been!?!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP WIT IT JUAN!?! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 09:29 PM~14277643
> *SUP WIT IT JUAN!?! :cheesy:
> *


chillen like a villain. :biggrin:


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 08:20 PM~14277556
> *Sup Fernando!?! Post up the flyer for the picnic homie!!!
> *


What's sup. Gonna post up both of them.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Already


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 23 2009, 09:37 PM~14277747
> *Already
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :rant:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jun 23 2009, 09:34 PM~14277721
> *What's sup. Gonna post up both of them.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 23 2009, 09:39 PM~14277768
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :rant:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU ROLLIN???

SUP FORTWORTHMEX!?! YOU ROLLIN???


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 09:43 PM~14277810
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  YOU ROLLIN???
> 
> SUP FORTWORTHMEX!?! YOU ROLLIN???
> *


my cutty is half sanded down on one side i feel like a idiot when im rollin since its my daily


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 23 2009, 09:47 PM~14277854
> *my cutty is half sanded down on one side i feel like a idiot when im rollin  since its my daily
> *


   SO!!!!!!!THATS WHAT YOU GOT THAT VINYL FROM ME FOR!!!!


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 09:49 PM~14277874
> *    SO!!!!!!!THATS WHAT YOU GOT THAT VINYL FROM ME FOR!!!!
> *


true that! i work sunday but i get off around 1:00ish what time yall gona roll out there?


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

whats up DFW :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 23 2009, 09:52 PM~14277910
> *true that! i work sunday but i get off around 1:00ish what time yall gona roll out there?
> *


27th is on saturday.  We also gonna hit up the D-Town Bombs and Principales picnic on sunday at Grawyler Park. You wanna roll, hit me up homie...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP WITH IT SINIC!?! :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 23 2009, 09:39 PM~14277768
> *:angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :rant:
> *


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 23 2009, 01:17 PM~14273458
> *what kinda ride you got bro?
> *


1987 monte ls


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 23 2009, 10:02 PM~14278022
> *1987 monte ls
> *


CHECK IT OUT SINIC, MY HOMIE BOOGAS 86 LS, FRESH FROM PAINT...


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 10:00 PM~14277998
> *27th is on saturday.    We also gonna hit up the D-Town Bombs and Principales picnic on sunday at Grawyler Park. You wanna roll, hit me up homie...
> *


oh dang im gettin my days mixed up already :420: 
but either way i work sat. and sun. till 1ish..ill roll if yall havent left already :biggrin:


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 09:05 PM~14278053
> *CHECK IT OUT SINIC, MY HOMIE BOOGAS 86 LS, FRESH FROM PAINT...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.  :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 23 2009, 10:05 PM~14278058
> *oh dang im gettin my days mixed up already  :420:
> but either way i work sat. and sun. till 1ish..ill roll if yall havent left already :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: DOESN'T START TILL 2...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jun 23 2009, 10:06 PM~14278068
> *Nice.    :thumbsup:
> *


IM TRYIN TO GET HIM TO ROLL TO UR PICNIC PERO HE LIVES IN MESQUITE!! :0


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 23 2009, 10:02 PM~14278016
> *
> *


I got rick roll'd!!! :angry: :banghead: :buttkick: 


:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 23 2009, 10:08 PM~14278090
> *I got rick roll'd!!!  :angry:  :banghead:  :buttkick:
> :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: RICKROLLED :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 10:09 PM~14278103
> *hno:  hno:  hno: RICKROLLED :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


did he get you too???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 23 2009, 10:11 PM~14278115
> *did he get you too???
> *


NOT LATELY!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 23 2009, 10:08 PM~14278090
> *I got rick roll'd!!!  :angry:  :banghead:  :buttkick:
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 10:12 PM~14278129
> *NOT LATELY!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: So I got you before?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 23 2009, 10:14 PM~14278150
> *:roflmao: So I got you before?
> *


 :angry: :angry: :rant: :rant: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 10:14 PM~14278159
> *:angry:  :angry:  :rant:  :rant:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 09:05 PM~14278053
> *CHECK IT OUT SINIC, MY HOMIE BOOGAS 86 LS, FRESH FROM PAINT...
> 
> 
> ...



mayne that bitch is 2 clean bro


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jun 23 2009, 07:06 PM~14278068
> *Nice.    :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 hno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 23 2009, 10:16 PM~14278177
> *:0  hno:
> *


 :biggrin:   You still sellin yours??


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 07:19 PM~14278210
> *:biggrin:      You still sellin yours??
> *


 :yessad: :yes: :werd: 4 DA RIGHT PRICE


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 23 2009, 10:16 PM~14278177
> *:0  hno:
> *


DAMN, JUST SEEN THAT LAC THEY WANNA TRADE YOU ... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 07:21 PM~14278230
> *DAMN, JUST SEEN THAT LAC THEY WANNA TRADE YOU ... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


YEA ITS NICE BUT CANT MAKE UP MY MIND IF I WANT IT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 23 2009, 10:22 PM~14278235
> *YEA ITS NICE BUT CANT MAKE UP MY MIND IF I WANT IT
> *


:nosad: :nono: :thumbsdown: Your rides better


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 23 2009, 07:25 PM~14278270
> *:nosad:  :nono:  :thumbsdown: Your rides better
> *


Y THANK U SIR :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 09:43 PM~14277810
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  YOU ROLLIN???
> 
> SUP FORTWORTHMEX!?! YOU ROLLIN???
> *


hell yeah im rollin..Spraycan Painted Header Panel and Fender...y no me aguito :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 23 2009, 10:07 PM~14278073
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: DOESN'T START TILL 2...
> *


well hit me up and we can roll ..you takin the mc or the daily?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 23 2009, 09:47 PM~14277854
> *my cutty is half sanded down on one side i feel like a idiot when im rollin  since its my daily
> *


fuk it roll like that..im tired of drivin my shit everyday to work and back :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2009, 10:53 PM~14278636
> *fuk it roll like that..im tired of drivin my shit everyday to work and back :0
> *


hell yea im still rollin.. it gets pretty hot out there though with this texas weather and no window tint. up till now im not tired of it...maybe cause yours has hydros? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill be there.debating on bringing my bike though.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Any one looking for a nice console for their 63 Impala ss ready to slap on their ride. selling for $350.00 or best offer this console run around $700.00 dollars repo in classin industry book holla if you want to make and offer thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2009, 11:48 PM~14279321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Could be a good cruise after the picnic!! :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 23 2009, 11:23 PM~14279004
> *hell yea im still rollin.. it gets pretty hot out there though with this texas weather and no window tint. up till now im not tired of it...maybe cause yours has hydros? :dunno:
> *


thats what it is...hydros get boring after awhile..especiallt if its ur daily


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc...player_embedded
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 24 2009, 10:29 AM~14282031
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc...player_embedded
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


haha that kids got issues! :roflmao: :roflmao: 
why the hell does he try to shove the remote up his ass?? :scrutinize:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 24 2009, 08:43 AM~14281476
> *thats what it is...hydros get boring after awhile..especiallt if its ur daily
> *


i wouldnt mind... but yet i dont have any so i wouldnt know haha :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2009, 10:52 PM~14278617
> *hell yeah im rollin..Spraycan Painted Header Panel and Fender...y no me aguito :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


F it then lets roll like that


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 24 2009, 11:56 AM~14282750
> *F it then lets roll like that
> *


hell yea..still under construction ..tu sabes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

IM TAKING MY CUTTY.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 24 2009, 01:19 PM~14283598
> *IM TAKING MY CUTTY.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 24 2009, 01:26 PM~14283693
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 24 2009, 01:19 PM~14283598
> *IM TAKING MY CUTTY.
> *


 :0


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 24 2009, 02:26 PM~14284172
> *  :biggrin:
> *


isnt yours half sanded too?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 24 2009, 03:05 PM~14284543
> *isnt yours half sanded too?
> *


Yeah it is. here in there. I might just put a coat of can primer over it for the fuck of it.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 24 2009, 03:18 PM~14284667
> *Yeah it is. here in there. I might just put a coat of can primer over it for the fuck of it.
> *


hey i was actually thinking of doing that to mine :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ANOTHER HOT DAY IN THE 817...


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 24 2009, 03:36 PM~14284821
> * ANOTHER HOT DAY IN THE 817...
> *


X2!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 24 2009, 03:38 PM~14284837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 24 2009, 12:38 PM~14284837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DONT CAN PRIMER IT... GO GET A PRIMER KIT...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 24 2009, 03:40 PM~14284861
> *DONT CAN PRIMER IT... GO GET A PRIMER KIT...
> *


How much it cost?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 24 2009, 04:45 PM~14285507
> *How much it cost?
> *


Take yo ass to Ellis or Taylors!! :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 24 2009, 04:46 PM~14285521
> *Take yo ass to Ellis or Taylors!!  :twak:
> *


you owe me some primer!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 24 2009, 01:45 PM~14285507
> *How much it cost?
> *


Depends on the brand... go to TAYLORS... or even Jj supply in the west.... that's whr teal 62 works...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 24 2009, 05:25 PM~14285918
> *Depends on the brand... go to TAYLORS... or even Jj supply in the west.... that's whr teal 62 works...
> *


I know where that is. I might stroll by.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 24 2009, 03:40 PM~14284857
> *I feel your pain.
> *


yea sucks but oh well hopefully it'll be done by the end of the summer :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 24 2009, 03:40 PM~14284861
> *DONT CAN PRIMER IT... GO GET A PRIMER KIT...
> *


iam planning on getting one i just havent had time to finish up the body work so its halfway done and im rollin around like that...just wanted to spray can it so it won't look as bad


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 24 2009, 08:13 PM~14287503
> *yea sucks but oh well hopefully it'll be done by the end of the summer  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: TeXaS_ReGaL_85, fortworthmex, ESTRELLA420LUV, sixty7imp


:wave:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:   whos all goin to tha streetlife cookout.. im rollin!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Funky Town who is down for sat?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 24 2009, 07:36 PM~14289117
> *Sup Funky Town who is down for sat?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 24 2009, 06:18 PM~14287555
> *iam planning on getting one i just havent had time to finish up the body work so its halfway done and im rollin around like that...just wanted to spray can it so it won't look as bad
> *


hit up my homie danny/elpintor he will primer your ride he does good work and quick


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wish It Was My Car...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2009, 12:02 AM~14290315
> *Wish It Was My Car...
> I hear ya bro... wish it was mine too
> 
> ...


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 24 2009, 05:25 PM~14285916
> *you owe me some primer!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: When you planning on shooting your car??


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2009, 12:02 AM~14290315
> *Wish It Was My Car...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE CAR AND NICE PICTURES ALEX..WAS THAT SNOOP DOGG?>>>


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I SEE MY OLD 4 DOOR 64! DARK BLUE WITH THE WHITE TOP AND BLUE FLAKE IN THE TOP!!!MY 1ST IMPALA!!!!! HEARD THE INT GOT REDONE!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

MY NEW SHIT!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 25 2009, 09:43 AM~14292956
> *:0  :biggrin: When you planning on shooting your car??
> *


As soon as I got some primer


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 24 2009, 11:08 PM~14289597
> *hit up my homie danny/elpintor he will primer your ride he does good work and quick
> *


thanks man but danny is actually the one who is going to paint it soon.. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

R.I.P. Micheal Jackson


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 25 2009, 11:45 AM~14295198
> *I SEE MY OLD 4 DOOR 64! DARK BLUE WITH THE WHITE TOP AND BLUE FLAKE IN THE TOP!!!MY 1ST IMPALA!!!!! HEARD THE INT GOT REDONE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


From a 4 door to a Super Sport to a drop top :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 25 2009, 04:53 PM~14297752
> *From a 4 door to a Super Sport to a drop top  :thumbsup:
> *


yea!!! came a long way in tha impala world!!!! man u shoulda seen the 4 door wen i got it!!! bought her for 1500!!! sent her str8 to paint!!! rebuilt the 283 and sprayed the engine bay then got the wheels and 2 pump prohopper set up and i was rolling!!! decided to stop droping dough n 2 the 4 door and cash out while i could!!! got 5800 for her wen i sold her!!! and they said 4 doors CANT bring loot


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin: 
nice ass car


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 25 2009, 05:52 PM~14297727
> *R.I.P. Micheal Jackson
> *


GOOD I HOPE THE PEDOPHILE DIES AND ROTS IN HELL


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz goin down in the funk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 25 2009, 08:08 PM~14299217
> *GOOD I HOPE THE PEDOPHILE DIES AND ROTS IN HELL
> *


Innocent untill proven guilty. Got off on all count with no physical evidence. You cant praise SPM who was convicted and dis MJ. My 2 cents. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 25 2009, 08:28 PM~14299424
> *whutz goin down in the funk
> *


Were all going to throw a cruise from Long and Main to Hemp hill and Semenary and a candle light memorial at St. Patrick's church down town for Michael Jackson. Candles with be provided.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 25 2009, 02:52 PM~14297727
> *R.I.P. Micheal Jackson
> *


ADM.... ***** GONNA GET HIS BEAT IT JACKET OUT!!! I knw JOHNNY GONNA PULL OUT THE THRILLER JACKET....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 05:34 PM~14299496
> *Were all going to throw a cruise from Long and Main to Hemp hill and Semenary and a candle light memorial at St. Patrick's church down town for Michael Jackson. Candles with be provided.
> *


Get da fuck outta here.... ru 4 real?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 25 2009, 08:36 PM~14299518
> *Get da fuck outta here.... ru 4 real?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 05:31 PM~14299460
> *Innocent untill proven guilty. Got off on all count with no physical evidence. You cant praise SPM who was convicted and dis MJ. My 2 cents. :biggrin:
> *


X2 but the BLACK MJ WAS BETTER THAN THE WHITE MJ... MY 2 CENTS... :uh:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 05:38 PM~14299532
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


More like from T mart to STOP SIX 2 COMO....lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 25 2009, 08:40 PM~14299551
> *More like from T mart to STOP SIX 2 COMO....lol
> *


ahahahaahah it sounded funny though.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 25 2009, 08:08 PM~14299217
> *GOOD I HOPE THE PEDOPHILE DIES AND ROTS IN HELL
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 25 2009, 05:04 PM~14299175
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE IS THIS CAR @


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 08:34 PM~14299496
> *Were all going to throw a cruise from Long and Main to Hemp hill and Semenary and a candle light memorial at St. Patrick's church down town for Michael Jackson. Candles with be provided.
> *


lol i give you 6 hours to back out and say something just came up.. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 08:31 PM~14299460
> *Innocent untill proven guilty. Got off on all count with no physical evidence. You cant praise SPM who was convicted and dis MJ. My 2 cents. :biggrin:
> *


spm is mexican.not black..just like r kelly..he had a video made and shit and still didnt get no jail time.wtf


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

kick rocks M.J. :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Jun 25 2009, 10:39 PM~14300857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who had a video? Little Mikey?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 25 2009, 10:52 PM~14301013
> *ahahahahahaha
> who had a video? Little Mikey?
> *


r kelly


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 25 2009, 07:48 PM~14300966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO ITS ON DICK PRICE ROAD


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

its fukin clean as hell .and if i had the ends i would of got it but i dont..so thats why im puttin it out there for anyone in foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 25 2009, 12:38 PM~14294666
> *NICE CAR AND NICE PICTURES ALEX..WAS THAT SNOOP DOGG?>>>
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 25 2009, 07:59 PM~14301118
> *whats up RICK..yeah its on dick price road i didnt get an adresss but i got this
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE WHEN DID U TAKE THESE PICS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 25 2009, 11:00 PM~14301144
> *its fukin clean as hell .and if i had the ends i would of got it but i dont..so thats why im puttin it out there for anyone in foros
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

6 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, Loco 61, fortworthmex, BAD TIMES 79, seven509, SINICTX
:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 25 2009, 11:01 PM~14301163
> *THANKS HOMIE WHEN DID U TAKE THESE PICS
> *


a few months ago





















































j/k just today earlier


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 25 2009, 08:02 PM~14301182
> *a few months ago
> j/k just today earlier
> *


THANKS


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 25 2009, 11:03 PM~14301195
> *THANKS
> *


no problem..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 25 2009, 11:02 PM~14301177
> *6 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, Loco 61, fortworthmex, BAD TIMES 79, seven509, SINICTX
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: Everybody


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2009, 11:04 PM~14301222
> *:wave:  Everybody
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 25 2009, 11:12 PM~14301334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Almost 30,000 post folks


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

is this weekend the swap meet


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 26 2009, 05:47 AM~14304106
> *  is this weekend the swap meet
> *


Yes


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 26 2009, 04:48 AM~14304108
> *Yes
> *


Pick me up/.... hey chris I was cleanin da shop and found something of urs in my shop.... its a lopez plumming fan... lmao...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

sup Foros!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 26 2009, 09:16 AM~14304493
> *sup Foros!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 26 2009, 09:19 AM~14304515
> *
> *


You get them rims off that ride?? LMK would like to pick up tonight!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 26 2009, 09:23 AM~14304532
> *You get them rims off that ride?? LMK would like to pick up tonight!
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 26 2009, 06:02 AM~14304160
> *Pick me up/.... hey chris I was cleanin da shop and found something of urs in my shop.... its a lopez plumming fan... lmao...
> *


I am going to miss the swap meet I am going to K.C.  What fan?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 26 2009, 09:23 AM~14304532
> *You get them rims off that ride?? LMK would like to pick up tonight!
> *


 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 26 2009, 07:07 AM~14304906
> *I am going to miss the swap meet I am going to K.C.    What fan?
> *


Its the lil blue one... I think u left it at 817 customs when robert had da shop open back in the days....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

7 more days till san antonio, cant wait who all going from ft worth ?...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yo dfw riders... 2 those riders out there drivin ur low low as dailys I have a 1995 caddy for sale deville for 2000.00 tag and inspected clear title... ready 2 roll... snd me a pm... will snd pics...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 26 2009, 02:46 PM~14307450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is gonna be good. My brother Dre (81.7.TX.) has decided to do a tribute to Michael Jackson there.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 02:48 PM~14307473
> *This is gonna be good. My brother Dre (81.7.TX.) has decided to do a tribute to Michael Jackson there.
> *


This Bish!! Gone tell them you did the choregraphy!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 26 2009, 03:09 PM~14307686
> *This Bish!! Gone tell them you did the choregraphy!!  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1238840781.html
$2500 I call bullshit!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I just called. homie said car has been sold.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 26 2009, 01:37 PM~14306754
> *7 more days till san antonio, cant wait who all going from ft worth ?...
> 
> *


9 days...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

just got back from the swap meet but i wasnt able to find what i was looking for :angry: ...








88 spoke stamped d's for 500


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 04:36 PM~14309049
> *9 days...
> *


NOT FOR ME I'LL BE GETTING THERE ON THURSDAY NIGHT !!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 26 2009, 06:06 PM~14309325
> *NOT FOR ME I'LL BE GETTING THERE ON THURSDAY NIGHT !!!!!!
> *


Lucky. Ill be there that sunday. driving back same day too.


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 26 2009, 12:46 PM~14307450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: Too bad is saturday, i have to work till 5:00.Sorry ricky i wanted to be there at the bbq for sure. Ill try to stop by there after work if you guys are still there.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jun 26 2009, 04:00 PM~14309783
> *:angry: Too bad is saturday, i have to work till 5:00.Sorry ricky i wanted to be there at the bbq for sure. Ill try to stop by there after work if you guys are still there.
> *


ME AND GIL WILL BE LEAVE N @ 4 FROM THERE


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 26 2009, 11:37 AM~14306754
> *7 more days till san antonio, cant wait who all going from ft worth ?...
> 
> *


u going rick , i want to go.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Jun 26 2009, 04:10 PM~14309862
> *u going rick , i want to go.
> *


 :dunno: ITS A MAYBE IF I DO IMA ROLL OUT THURS NIGHT OR FRIDAY MORNING


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 26 2009, 05:03 PM~14309301
> *just got back from the swap meet but i wasnt able to find what i was looking for :angry: ...
> 
> 
> ...


ARE THEY SELL THAT CAR ?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 26 2009, 07:35 PM~14310069
> *ARE THEY SELL THAT CAR ?
> *


yeah 7 g's i think its clean as hell


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 26 2009, 06:03 PM~14309301
> *just got back from the swap meet but i wasnt able to find what i was looking for :angry: ...
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: DAMNIT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jun 26 2009, 07:35 PM~14310069
> *ARE THEY SELL THAT CAR ?
> *


that car use to belong to my homie daniel from boulevard aces.. he sold it a while back for 6 G's


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 26 2009, 06:03 PM~14309301
> *just got back from the swap meet but i wasnt able to find what i was looking for :angry: ...
> 
> 
> ...


Wut Were u looking for?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 26 2009, 08:36 AM~14304316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dat Was Thursday nite?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

where is the swap meet?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

I need them wheels! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 26 2009, 09:34 PM~14310858
> *that car use to belong to my homie daniel from boulevard aces.. he sold it a while back for 6 G's
> *


Yeah that car came from Cali before then to


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 26 2009, 10:32 PM~14311248
> *Wut Were u looking for?
> *


the center trunk well for my six four


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im sure them d's are sold. ahahah good ass deal.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good nite Gente ....C ya'll manana


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 27 2009, 12:40 AM~14312396
> *Im sure them d's are sold. ahahah good ass deal.
> *


those rims still there...im sure..early bird special


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 27 2009, 02:41 AM~14313134
> *those rims still there...im sure..early bird special
> *


hell yeah. you should have scooped. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 27 2009, 02:49 AM~14313148
> *hell yeah. you should have scooped. :biggrin:
> *


for what?i got my 72 spokes..make offer


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 27 2009, 03:24 AM~14313227
> *for what?i got my 72 spokes..make offer
> *


trade for my rusty chinas haha


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 26 2009, 11:40 PM~14312396
> *Im sure them d's are sold. ahahah good ass deal.
> *


Yea them d's sold. TO ME  . Thanks for leting us know fortworthmex.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jun 27 2009, 09:30 AM~14313767
> *Yea them d's sold. TO ME   . Thanks for leting us know fortworthmex.
> *


Sorry Oso  But Cool Someone from Fort Worth Picked THem Up.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jun 27 2009, 09:30 AM~14313767
> *Yea them d's sold. TO ME   . Thanks for leting us know fortworthmex.
> *


no problem post a picture lets see em..like i said i aint got the money to get em..so ill let yall know so someone can get em  just trrying to help yall out


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 27 2009, 12:47 PM~14314581
> *no problem post a picture lets see em..like i said i aint got the money to get em..so ill let yall know so someone can get em  just trrying to help yall out
> *


C ya'll at the picnic


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

x2 im leavin in about 30 minutes


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 27 2009, 11:47 AM~14314581
> *no problem post a picture lets see em..like i said i aint got the money to get em..so ill let yall know so someone can get em  just trrying to help yall out
> *


Good looking out fortworthmex


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good picnic. just to hot. Was kinda dehydrated. Guess I should have drank some water before hand. ahaha


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 27 2009, 11:47 AM~14314581
> *no problem post a picture lets see em..like i said i aint got the money to get em..so ill let yall know so someone can get em  just trrying to help yall out
> *


Ill post some during week. I got to buy tires.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanx FOr putting on the picnic Streetlife C.C.. Here's some pics that I took.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

George tryin to pic up Gilbert :biggrin: 








Last but not Least... Danny and Tomas from D Shop for all your Hydro needs


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

good pics man.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like a good turn out! Too bad I had to work today! :angry:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 27 2009, 07:14 PM~14316486
> *Thanx FOr putting on the picnic Streetlife C.C.. Here's some pics that I took.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx BigMIKE for looking out, niced pics
Once againd StreetlifE got down on a good picnic, THANX to Fernando for lettings us post up. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

D
ShoP


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey danny can i roll by your crib around ten sunday mornin??? Call me and let me no cuz i gota go to Wally World for an oil change on th truck.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2009, 07:36 PM~14316607
> *good pics man.
> *


Thx


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

good picnic...too damn hot...nice pictures mike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 28 2009, 12:27 AM~14318539
> *good picnic...too damn hot...nice pictures mike
> *


102<<<<<<<<<<<<<< But hella bad ass picnic. good job guys I look forward to next year. To every one I chopped it up with
Jacob, Starla, Mike, Tomas, Germaine Alex, Gilbert, Street Life!!!!!!!!!!!!! See yall at the meeting. Hope yall can make it.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 28 2009, 01:53 AM~14319027
> *102<<<<<<<<<<<<<< But hella bad ass picnic. good job guys I look forward to next year. To every one I chopped it up with
> Jacob, Starla, Mike, Tomas, Germaine Alex, Gilbert, Street Life!!!!!!!!!!!!! See yall at the meeting. Hope yall can make it.
> *


Gona try and make the next !. Ben workin late on fridays for awhile now


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

GOOD PICS MIKE


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 28 2009, 10:28 AM~14320113
> *GOOD PICS MIKE
> *


GrassyAss :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 28 2009, 11:40 AM~14320403
> *GrassyAss :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Gettin my work truck cleaned up thursday night in San Antonio




















A Lo-Lo's worst nightmare .................... Fresh new asphalt on every road that leads to your house and they still not done yet :banghead:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 28 2009, 01:56 PM~14321291
> *Gettin my work truck cleaned up thursday night in San Antonio
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Kenworth there Mike, to bad its not a W900L series, but Im a Peterbilt 379 man...lol I use to be a truck driver myself, but the oil field work took a down turn.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 28 2009, 03:07 PM~14321327
> *Sweet Kenworth there Mike, to bad its not a W900L series, but Im a Peterbilt 379 man...lol  I use to be a truck driver myself, but the oil field work took a down turn.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya bro we getn some new petes in heres a pic


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Funky Town :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup fortworthmex good to meet you yesterday


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 28 2009, 07:23 PM~14322498
> *Sup  fortworthmex good to meet you yesterday
> *


whats up bro..nice meeting you tooo


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

alex..wheres the video??i saw u shooting like a pro


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 28 2009, 05:26 PM~14322522
> *alex..wheres the video??i saw u shooting like a pro
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 28 2009, 07:26 PM~14322522
> *alex..wheres the video??i saw u shooting like a pro
> *


post it up...sorry i couldnt make it didnt get off work till 8 :angry:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jun 28 2009, 02:14 PM~14321362
> *I hear ya bro we getn some new petes in heres a pic
> 
> 
> ...


Those new Pete's run like a cadillac, but don't have a good turning radius. But either way they paid the bills. U gonna be at the meeting friday?? I might make it if I get off of work at 5... Holla at u later Mike :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 28 2009, 07:54 PM~14323152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 28 2009, 08:12 PM~14323308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


D Shop reppin da FUNK :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 28 2009, 07:26 PM~14322522
> *alex..wheres the video??i saw u shooting like a pro
> *


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 28 2009, 08:13 PM~14323331
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey D.. teco looks different without a ball cap... Looks like the party was a full crowd turn out. Pride of our RAZA grad's and leaders of the next generation.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 28 2009, 09:17 PM~14323367
> *Hey D.. teco looks different without a ball cap... Looks like the party was a full crowd turn out.  Pride of our RAZA grad's and leaders of the next generation.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Hey David did you get you frame for the duece brother??


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Mr.Ortiz, teal62impala, clupercio, and Loco 61. What up RAZA :wave: :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 28 2009, 09:19 PM~14323386
> *Hey David did you get you frame for the duece brother??
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 28 2009, 08:18 PM~14323371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chito y David holding it down in Tulsa, Ok at the "I" picnic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 28 2009, 09:25 PM~14323443
> *Chito y David holding it down in Tulsa, Ok at the "I" picnic :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: :burn: it waz hot..........


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Just letting DFW know that I still have new batteries for sell at $50ea.
The name brand is POWER VOLTS 1010cca, enough to juice the hydro's, just hit me up here or pm me..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jun 28 2009, 09:22 PM~14323410
> *Mr.Ortiz, teal62impala, clupercio, and Loco 61.  What up RAZA :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup fellas. Just saw Transformers. Damn meagan fox is bad!!!!!!!


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 28 2009, 10:29 PM~14324008
> *Sup fellas. Just saw Transformers. Damn meagan fox is bad!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 28 2009, 11:03 PM~14324376
> *
> *


sup fool.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 03:18 AM~14326241
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :twak: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

PICNIC PIX FROM GRAWYLER PARK... H O T ...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=485241


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 03:18 AM~14326241
> *
> *


Never again will i click on your links.... :angry:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 29 2009, 07:59 AM~14326741
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:  :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


you too?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85+Jun 29 2009, 01:08 PM~14328978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 11:48 AM~14328206
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 29 2009, 02:00 PM~14329415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did I get you too?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 02:01 PM~14329423
> *Did I get you too?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

So I didnt get you :|


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 02:05 PM~14329468
> *So I didnt get you :|
> *











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 29 2009, 02:07 PM~14329489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


So I did get you.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 02:11 PM~14329520
> *So I did get you.
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

FOUND YOUR BABY PIC.. :roflmao: :roflmao: 








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 29 2009, 02:14 PM~14329562
> *FOUND YOUR BABY PIC.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


I was a lil pimp back then.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 02:15 PM~14329567
> *I was a lil pimp back then.
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 29 2009, 02:14 PM~14329562
> *FOUND YOUR BABY PIC.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: That Fool still looks like that too!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 29 2009, 02:16 PM~14329574
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 29 2009, 02:18 PM~14329601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 29 2009, 01:09 PM~14328988
> *you too??  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :rant: :rant:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 29 2009, 02:29 PM~14329725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT CUTTLASS IS SITTING FAT........LOL


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 29 2009, 02:33 PM~14329770
> *DAM THAT CUTTLASS IS SITTING FAT........LOL
> *


thats my new lowrider bike. :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 29 2009, 02:24 PM~14329662
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


whats up OSO! i hear you them 13" for your ride already! post pics :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 29 2009, 02:48 PM~14329906
> *whats up OSO! i hear you them 13" for your ride already! post pics  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 29 2009, 02:48 PM~14329906
> *whats up OSO! i hear you them 13" for your ride already! post pics  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 29 2009, 05:56 PM~14333640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THOSE SEATS LOOK BAD ASS. I GIVE U 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 29 2009, 08:58 PM~14333664
> *THOSE SEATS LOOK BAD ASS. I GIVE U 2  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanx homie, you get that peice????? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn it man!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 29 2009, 06:01 PM~14333700
> *thanx homie, you get that peice????? :biggrin:
> *


I HAVE TO GO BACK ON THURSDAY TO GET IT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 29 2009, 09:34 PM~14334088
> *I HAVE TO GO BACK ON THURSDAY TO GET IT
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 29 2009, 08:56 PM~14333640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Oso :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I like what you did with the interior :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 29 2009, 07:56 PM~14333640
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn oso it looks like ur car ate a familly of alligators that shit is 2 clean bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jun 30 2009, 12:20 AM~14336196
> *damn oso it looks like ur car ate a familly of alligators that shit is 2 clean bro
> *


BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 29 2009, 08:56 PM~14333640
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Sweet Oso...... :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll Post Up More Next Couple Of Days Ive Been Real Busy ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good pics alex


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

THANX ALEX, SINIC, BIG MIKE AND JUAN... I'M TAKIN IT TO THE IRVING CUSTOMS PICNIC THIS SUNDAY... 

WHO'S ROLLIN?? BESIDES THE SAN ANTONIO SHOW, THIS IS THE ONLY THING GOING ON THIS WEEKEND RIGHT??


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

What's up homies !!!! :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im going to San Antonio. its 90 percent. waiting on my ride.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 30 2009, 01:04 PM~14340586
> *Im going to San Antonio. its 90 percent. waiting on my ride.
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 30 2009, 01:04 PM~14340586
> *Im going to San Antonio. its 90 percent. waiting on my ride.
> *


Who u rollin wiff??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 30 2009, 01:50 PM~14341029
> *Who u rollin wiff??
> *


well I was gonna roll with chad but pops fix there ride so it looks like the original trip is back on.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 30 2009, 05:55 AM~14338234
> *THANX ALEX, SINIC, BIG MIKE AND JUAN... I'M TAKIN IT TO THE IRVING CUSTOMS PICNIC THIS SUNDAY...
> 
> WHO'S ROLLIN?? BESIDES THE SAN ANTONIO SHOW, THIS IS THE ONLY THING GOING ON THIS WEEKEND RIGHT??
> *


WARE IS IT GOING TO BE AT?????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 30 2009, 05:13 PM~14342862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Banned :uh:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 30 2009, 07:40 PM~14344356
> *Banned  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 30 2009, 07:53 PM~14344495
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Sup Carlos

Damn Pimpin :0 :0 :0 :0 


--------------------

67 Impala Coupe "El Poderoso" SALE PENDING!
64 Impala SS
67 Impala SS Project
67 Impala Coupe Project

67 Impala SS project sold
63 impala project sold


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 30 2009, 08:07 PM~14344618
> *Sup Carlos
> 
> Damn Pimpin  :0  :0  :0  :0
> ...



What it Do! :biggrin: Trying to be like Benito!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

J/k :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 30 2009, 08:14 PM~14344685
> *What it Do! :biggrin:  Trying to be like Benito!
> *


LOL


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 30 2009, 02:25 PM~14341362
> *WARE IS IT GOING TO BE AT?????
> *


JOE POOL LAKE - LYNN CREEK PARK..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SAN ANTONIO!!! WOOT WOOT!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 30 2009, 09:01 PM~14345204
> *SAN ANTONIO!!! WOOT WOOT!!!
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Art :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 1 2009, 07:53 AM~14349319
> *Sup Art  :wave:
> *


SUP MATT? :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso  Thanks for the Banner Homie


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 1 2009, 08:00 AM~14349337
> *Sup Oso    Thanks for the Banner Homie
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Monte turned out Bad Ass Homie I like that interior & paint


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 1 2009, 08:08 AM~14349364
> *Monte turned out Bad Ass Homie I like that interior & paint
> *


THANK YOU SIR... NOT DONE JUST YET, BUT TAKING IT OUT TO THE PICNIC THIS SUNDAY


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

http://tinyurl.com/circlethecat


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

What FOROS doing for the 4th of July!! :dunno: Anybody gonna cruise??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 1 2009, 09:21 AM~14349699
> *What FOROS doing for the 4th of July!!  :dunno: Anybody gonna cruise??
> *


x2 imma cruise this sat..sup starla


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 1 2009, 08:21 AM~14349699
> *What FOROS doing for the 4th of July!!  :dunno: Anybody gonna cruise??
> *


I WANT TO TAKE THE VERT OUT!!!!! HIT ME UP IF N E THING IS GOING DOWN!!! I WANA ROLL!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jun 30 2009, 09:01 PM~14345204
> *SAN ANTONIO!!! WOOT WOOT!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Where is the show this weekend? and when?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.myxtremeradio.net


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This is my other bike.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 06:41 PM~14357004
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I THOUGHT U WERE GOING TO START AIRBRUSHING THONGS :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 1 2009, 11:11 PM~14357986
> *I THOUGHT U WERE GOING TO START AIRBRUSHING THONGS :0
> *


Not on this one. This ones a tribute to the rock.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup alex


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ULC Meeting coming UP ?? What up Alex


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 1 2009, 04:49 PM~14355281
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2009, 01:40 AM~14359403
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 2 2009, 06:56 AM~14360356
> *  :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU READY ! ! !


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats good for tonight.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats up FOROS? Some pics of the 88's from the swap meet.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

This is the one with curb damage.








Thanks again to fortworthmex for leting us know.








:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 2 2009, 07:40 PM~14366315
> *Whats up FOROS? Some pics of the 88's from the swap meet.
> 
> 
> ...


man they look really good


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 1 2009, 09:45 PM~14358870
> *Not on this one. This ones a tribute to the rock.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 2 2009, 09:47 PM~14367138
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 2 2009, 11:21 PM~14368046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you lucky i got 20 20 vision for that small ass pic you gave me! :angry:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 2 2009, 10:21 PM~14368046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro that shit looks 2 thoed who does ur art work


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 2 2009, 11:21 PM~14368046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Thats My Old Street


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 2 2009, 07:40 PM~14366315
> *Whats up FOROS? Some pics of the 88's from the swap meet.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jul 2 2009, 11:25 PM~14368100
> *damn bro that shit looks 2 thoed who does ur art work
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 2 2009, 06:22 AM~14360127
> *ULC Meeting coming UP ?? What up Alex
> *


Sup Leonard??











CHECK OUT NEW PICS 

http://www.myspace.com/unitedlowridercouncil


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Estrella???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound+Jul 2 2009, 11:23 PM~14368069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Historic Rock Island


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2009, 11:56 PM~14368527
> *Sup Leonard??
> 
> 
> ...


Pics look good alex.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 3 2009, 12:05 AM~14368635
> *Pics look good alex.
> *


Thanks Juan


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jul 2 2009, 10:56 PM~14368523
> *:biggrin:
> *


damn bro that shit is nice bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

bubbas 76 ghouse


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, SINICTX
Sup Homie You Going The the Meeting Tomorrow?


----------



## bubbas 76 ghouse (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2009, 10:30 PM~14368969
> *bubbas 76 ghouse
> *


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

wheres every body at 2 night


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2009, 11:47 PM~14369176
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, SINICTX
> Sup Homie You Going The the Meeting Tomorrow?
> *


ill be there bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jul 3 2009, 01:10 AM~14369410
> *ill be there bro
> *


  Everybody Getting Ready For The Long Weekend


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2009, 09:56 PM~14368527
> *Sup Leonard??
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 3 2009, 08:47 AM~14370960
> *
> *


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Goodmorning from San Antonio!!!!!!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bubbas 76 ghouse_@Jul 3 2009, 12:01 AM~14369326
> *
> *


Hey where you been homie??? I still have your batteries and was wondering if the control arms are ready. How is the lil one doing and holla back bro.

Who is all going 2nite to ULC meeting?? :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 3 2009, 12:47 PM~14372231
> *Hey where you been homie???  I still have your batteries and was wondering if the control arms are ready.  How is the lil one doing and holla back bro.
> 
> Who is all going 2nite to ULC meeting?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 3 2009, 02:44 PM~14373105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

where al my people at...... :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 3 2009, 05:15 PM~14375080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I am here!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 2 2009, 08:21 PM~14368046
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 3 2009, 07:15 PM~14375080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 4 2009, 12:58 AM~14377348
> *:worship:
> *


Figured you would like that.



Side Note:
Ill be in San Anto in the morning.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 4 2009, 01:54 AM~14377874
> *Figured you would like that.
> Side Note:
> Ill be in San Anto in the morning.
> *


Be safe bro. Good Luck


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice pics Alex :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 4 2009, 07:27 AM~14378419
> *Nice pics Alex :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Mike


Sup My Brothers And Sisters HAPPY 4th Of July.... Have A Great Weekend


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 18 2009, 05:17 PM~14232261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN! YA some Picture taking Bandits or I was REALLY TwISteD Cause I Have no Idea when this pic was taken of my Sexy Six! :biggrin: GREAT Pic! Hold it down FoRoSS! CIEN.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Jul 4 2009, 11:51 AM~14379369
> *DAMN! YA some Picture taking Bandits or I was REALLY TwISteD Cause I Have no Idea when this pic was taken of my Sexy Six!  :biggrin: GREAT Pic! Hold it down FoRoSS! CIEN.
> *


nice 66.i took that pic at the eagle mart on seminary


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

sup guys happy 4th be safe reppin foros in the 210


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2009, 12:18 PM~14380537
> *sup guys happy 4th be safe reppin foros in the 210
> *


u there yet


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

hey homies ima be at the sonic later on tonight see some of yall there!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah ricky im here


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

happy 4th of july to everyone......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jul 4 2009, 05:53 PM~14381290
> *happy 4th of july to everyone......
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2009, 07:44 PM~14381684
> *
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

looks like it's going to be a good show after all.....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What a day.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 5 2009, 10:52 PM~14388542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jul 4 2009, 03:53 PM~14381290
> *happy 4th of july to everyone......
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

THANKS ROLLIN RICH FOR THE CUSTOM GRILL. I GOT 2 GRILLS FOR A 79 MONTE FOR SALE HIT ME UP...ONE CHROME AND ONE GOLD...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 6 2009, 07:01 AM~14390913
> *THANKS ROLLIN RICH FOR THE CUSTOM GRILL. I GOT 2 GRILLS FOR A 79 MONTE FOR SALE HIT ME UP...ONE CHROME AND ONE GOLD...
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK NICE BRO....


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jul 4 2009, 04:53 PM~14381290
> *happy 4th of july to everyone......
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I took 2nd full custom bike in San Antonio


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 12:08 PM~14392217
> *I took 2nd full custom bike in San Antonio
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 6 2009, 07:01 AM~14390913
> *THANKS ROLLIN RICH FOR THE CUSTOM GRILL. I GOT 2 GRILLS FOR A 79 MONTE FOR SALE HIT ME UP...ONE CHROME AND ONE GOLD...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride oso :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

damn thats alot of fuking dots


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.nsopw.gov/Core/ResultDetails.as...AF-6A5EC772CB52
Easy way to check if the store clerk or any one else is a registered offender.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jul 6 2009, 11:35 AM~14391944
> *LOOK NICE BRO....
> *


Thanx Lucio


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jul 6 2009, 01:50 PM~14393131
> *Nice ride oso  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Fernando!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 12:08 PM~14392217
> *I took 2nd full custom bike in San Antonio
> *


Congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 6 2009, 08:01 AM~14390913
> *THANKS ROLLIN RICH FOR THE CUSTOM GRILL. I GOT 2 GRILLS FOR A 79 MONTE FOR SALE HIT ME UP...ONE CHROME AND ONE GOLD...
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin noce bro :thumbsup: I think i need one for mine  Looks a lot better than a stock one


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 5 2009, 10:52 PM~14388542
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 6 2009, 09:10 PM~14396804
> *Lookin noce bro :thumbsup:  I think i need one for mine  Looks a lot better than a stock one
> *


Thanx homie :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 12:08 PM~14392217
> *I took 2nd full custom bike in San Antonio
> *


Hell Yeah Juan Dats Wut Im Talkin Bout ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 6 2009, 08:01 AM~14390913
> *THANKS ROLLIN RICH FOR THE CUSTOM GRILL. I GOT 2 GRILLS FOR A 79 MONTE FOR SALE HIT ME UP...ONE CHROME AND ONE GOLD...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 When You Rollin By To Scoop Me Up???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*NEXT MEETING WILL BE THIS FRIDAY JULY 10th Same Place*


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 6 2009, 05:01 AM~14390913
> *THANKS ROLLIN RICH FOR THE CUSTOM GRILL. I GOT 2 GRILLS FOR A 79 MONTE FOR SALE HIT ME UP...ONE CHROME AND ONE GOLD...
> 
> 
> ...


UR WELCOME HOMIE, BUT THATS NOT THE ONLY THING I GOT 4 U..MEMBER...... BUT THAT FRONT END LOOKS KILLER.


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 6 2009, 08:52 PM~14397218
> *NEXT MEETING WILL BE THIS FRIDAY  JULY 10th Same Place
> *


That sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 6 2009, 09:46 PM~14397155
> *:0  When You Rollin By To Scoop Me Up???
> *


Hey you dont got big enough titi's!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 6 2009, 09:57 PM~14397275
> *UR WELCOME HOMIE, BUT THATS NOT THE ONLY THING I GOT 4 U..MEMBER...... BUT THAT FRONT END LOOKS KILLER.
> *


Thanks again homie... for the ornament tambien :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 6 2009, 07:08 PM~14397389
> *Thanks again homie... for the ornament tambien :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 6 2009, 09:52 PM~14397218
> *NEXT MEETING WILL BE THIS FRIDAY  JULY 10th Same Place
> *


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up evrybody we will be announcing the date and time of our grand opening at the meeting ope to see every body there :wave:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jul 6 2009, 10:24 PM~14398291
> *wuts up evrybody we will be announcing the date and time of our grand opening at the meeting ope to see every body there :wave:
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I know its early but whos going? :biggrin: This will be my 3rd year of attendance.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whats going down how did the trip go juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jul 6 2009, 11:30 PM~14398365
> *whats going down how did the trip go juan
> *


It was good bro. Hot as hell down there. I took 2nd full custom.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 6 2009, 10:36 PM~14398451
> *It was good bro. Hot as hell down there. I took 2nd full custom.
> *


already bro thats some tight shit


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

someone post some pics up..and no replies like "you should of went" cuz i couldnt :biggrin:   good job juan on placin 2nd..putting it down for the funk


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 6 2009, 09:57 PM~14397275
> *UR WELCOME HOMIE, BUT THATS NOT THE ONLY THING I GOT 4 U..MEMBER...... BUT THAT FRONT END LOOKS KILLER.
> *


unique


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 6 2009, 11:51 PM~14398609
> *someone post some pics up..and no replies like "you should of went" cuz i couldnt :biggrin:     good job juan on placin 2nd..putting  it down for the funk
> *


I only took 2 pics and no pics of cars sorry. Im sure David or Lucio gots some good pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jul 6 2009, 11:24 PM~14398291
> *wuts up evrybody we will be announcing the date and time of our grand opening at the meeting ope to see every body there :wave:
> *


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jul 6 2009, 10:24 PM~14398291
> *wuts up evrybody we will be announcing the date and time of our grand opening at the meeting ope to see every body there :wave:
> *


already bro cant wait 2 see buiznezz pop off


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jul 6 2009, 11:39 PM~14398482
> *already bro thats some tight shit
> *


yes sir homie. you going to the meeting friday?


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jul 6 2009, 11:24 PM~14398291
> *wuts up evrybody we will be announcing the date and time of our grand opening at the meeting ope to see every body there :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  ALREADY ILL BE THERE!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 6 2009, 11:52 PM~14398623
> *unique
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THANX HOMIE


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 6 2009, 08:01 AM~14390913
> *THANKS ROLLIN RICH FOR THE CUSTOM GRILL. I GOT 2 GRILLS FOR A 79 MONTE FOR SALE HIT ME UP...ONE CHROME AND ONE GOLD...
> 
> 
> ...


sup Oso, post more pics, it looks real clean with those wheels. :yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 7 2009, 09:04 AM~14401000
> *sup Oso, post more pics, it looks real clean with those wheels. :yes:
> *


IT NEEDS TO GO SEE YOU VATOS REAL BAD... I WANNA ADD ANOTHER PUMP... HOW LONG IS THE LINE HOMIE?? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

​


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 7 2009, 11:11 AM~14401704
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

good pics lucio


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 7 2009, 10:32 AM~14401881
> *good pics lucio
> *


thanx bro there alot more....


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 7 2009, 10:20 AM~14401338
> *IT NEEDS TO GO SEE YOU VATOS REAL BAD... I WANNA ADD ANOTHER PUMP... HOW LONG IS THE LINE HOMIE?? :biggrin:
> *


Man come right in, U are VIP up in these place.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

​


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 7 2009, 11:32 AM~14401881
> *good pics lucio
> *


X2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 7 2009, 11:55 AM~14402060
> *Man come right in, U are VIP up in these place.
> *


AIGHT, IM JUST WAITING FOR MY HOMIE TO GET ME A SHOWTIME PUMP...  :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

​


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet pics. lot of nice rides there.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

​


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Who hopped?? Who won?? :dunno: 

Nice pics Lucio!!


----------



## D!!!1 (Jun 4, 2007)

looking to trade for a nice g body of equal value or plus some cash,check out the link 













http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14317833


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*WHATS GOING ON FOROS*


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO WORK ON ACccc MY AC JUST WENT OUT @ HOME AGAIN..... :burn:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jul 7 2009, 05:25 PM~14404938
> *WHATS GOING ON FOROS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jul 7 2009, 04:25 PM~14404938
> *WHATS GOING ON FOROS
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass pic


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 7 2009, 05:18 PM~14405406
> *bad ass pic
> *


Whats up Joe T... How have you y la familia been. Glad 2 see you on the Funk topic :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Pics Lucio...  You Ready For This Weekend???


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 7 2009, 07:38 PM~14407635
> *Nice Pics Lucio...   You Ready For This Weekend???
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 7 2009, 10:41 PM~14407676
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Whos Going To Houston This Weekend


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NOT ME


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

If You Have Any Questions Hit Up Chad ( Funkytown Rollers)


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 7 2009, 11:18 PM~14408100
> *NOT ME
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 7 2009, 11:19 PM~14408116
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Whos watching the fight?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 7 2009, 11:22 PM~14408137
> *Whos watching the fight?
> 
> 
> ...


Not Me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 7 2009, 11:27 PM~14408197
> *Not Me
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FOROS!?!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>ULC MEETING THIS FRIDAY JULY 10TH</span>*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 7 2009, 11:22 PM~14408137
> *Whos watching the fight?
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: :ugh: :ugh: :buttkick:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hope this is a big turn out... This will be the last meeting I can attend until my return from Cali in Aug.. Leaving for Cali July 14th... 
Will be rep'n my club and the ULC at the Imperials car show in So Cal and at the Sam Torrez show.....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 8 2009, 10:38 AM~14411043
> *
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 8 2009, 08:21 AM~14410217
> *:uh:  :uh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :buttkick:
> *


MUST BE A BOXING FAN!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, SINICTX


SUP DOG!
You should be able to edit your profile now.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 8 2009, 12:46 PM~14412117
> *MUST BE A BOXING FAN!!!
> *


THATS BOXING :uh:










THIS IS BOXING


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 8 2009, 12:57 PM~14412232
> *THATS BOXING :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


meh. 1 style


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good juan hows the cutt dawg going


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good juan hows the cutt dawg going


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good juan hows the cutt dawg going


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX+Jul 8 2009, 01:00 PM~14412267-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 7 2009, 09:38 PM~14407635
> *Nice Pics Lucio...   You Ready For This Weekend???
> *


not going to be abe to make it to Houston this week......
some shit came up bro ...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jul 8 2009, 02:57 PM~14413259
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jul 8 2009, 02:57 PM~14413259
> *
> *


yes sir.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jul 8 2009, 02:57 PM~14413259
> *
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 8 2009, 08:48 AM~14410342
> *Hope this is a big turn out... This will be the last meeting I can attend until my return from Cali in Aug.. Leaving for Cali July 14th...
> Will be rep'n my club and the ULC at the Imperials car show in So Cal and at the Sam Torrez show.....
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

SUP LOS!!!!!! SUPP FOROS!!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 8 2009, 10:00 AM~14412264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup peeps :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

You Going To The Meeting Friday??

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, SINICTX


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 8 2009, 10:42 PM~14417894
> *Sup peeps :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sUP mIKE


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 9 2009, 01:08 AM~14419885
> *sUP mIKE
> *


Sup Alex!! Been all kinds of busy lately bro...Got my a-arms back from the chromer yesterday. Danny from D Shop did the extension and molding. They came out real nice to :thumbsup: Im gona post some pics in a bit.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

And here they is...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Ohhh eiihhhh, they shure look good in chrome Mike. :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 9 2009, 09:23 AM~14421524
> *Ohhh eiihhhh, they shure look good in chrome Mike. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: Jes day do


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

My homie Philly Phill is back on the Noooner Show, log on to www.myxtremeradio.net from 12-4 and show a fellow ULA and ULC member some support...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 9 2009, 11:43 AM~14422639
> *My homie Philly Phill is back on the Noooner Show, log on to www.myxtremeradio.net from 12-4 and show a fellow ULA and ULC member some support...
> *


4 sho


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=487095
:0  I got #79 :fingerscrossed:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 9 2009, 02:13 PM~14424163
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=487095
> :0   I got #79 :fingerscrossed:
> *


to bad Im broke like a clock.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 9 2009, 08:16 AM~14421258
> *And here they is...
> 
> 
> ...


  nice a arms


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 9 2009, 03:55 PM~14425355
> * nice a arms
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 9 2009, 08:16 AM~14421258
> *And here they is...
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Mike


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 9 2009, 08:16 AM~14421258
> *And here they is...
> 
> 
> ...


Where were they plated? Thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jul 9 2009, 09:19 PM~14428572
> *Where were they plated? Thanks
> *


San Antonio


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Don't forget about this ! ! ! !
Pre-Registration:Ends July 24
Cars $30 after July 24 $40
Bikes $15 after July 24 $25
*Each Vehicle/Bike Registration Admits 3 People*




​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jul 10 2009, 12:11 AM~14430447
> *
> Don't forget about this ! ! ! !
> Pre-Registration:Ends July 24
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

GO TO SLEEP LOCO!!! HAHAHA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 01:40 AM~14431268
> *GO TO SLEEP LOCO!!! HAHAHA
> *


Okay :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 10 2009, 01:41 AM~14431275
> *Okay :420:
> *


HAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wut up OSO!!  

TGIF!! I am ready to drink beer already!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 10 2009, 08:58 AM~14432328
> *Wut up OSO!!
> 
> TGIF!! I am ready to drink beer already!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :happysad: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

beer aaaahhhhh Cant wait. :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whos all going 2 the meeting 2 night


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*is any body going to h-town?*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jul 10 2009, 02:43 PM~14435367
> *whos all going 2 the meeting 2 night
> *


Ill be there bro.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 10 2009, 02:55 PM~14435496
> *Ill be there bro.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 10 2009, 03:22 PM~14435811
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jul 9 2009, 09:19 PM~14428572
> *Where were they plated? Thanks
> *


they were polished and plated by c&d custom plating and polishing 210 653 5880


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

uffin: :420: :yes:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Can somebody pm this guys phone # to me. ??? I think his name is Kenny.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 11 2009, 11:41 AM~14442532
> *Can somebody pm  this guys phone # to me. ??? I think his name is Kenny.
> 
> 
> ...


i dont have his .. but call his buddy 6824654833


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

coming together..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 11 2009, 09:28 AM~14441995
> *  uffin:  :420:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 11 2009, 06:56 PM~14445030
> *coming together..
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Patterns :0


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

hey guys, i know this is on the same day as the thing at joe pool lake, that sucks, but my daughter plays for the all star team here in saginaw....well we are going to Lubbock the week immediately following this tournament, they are going to be playing in a national tournament and all the money raised from it will be to benefit them and the trip out there, its $150 per team, but teams of 10 so thats only $15 per serson, i need 5 more people to join a team we are trying to put together now, but if we can get more, then maybe we can get 1 or two more teams to throw in the mix...come on people lets do this, this would be ultimate bragging rights for your club.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: spread the word and lets form a few teams and have a good time....its a one day event and will only cost ya $15...


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

whats up Funktown :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 12 2009, 07:55 AM~14448033
> *Nice Patterns    :0
> *


lol...needs some paint :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 11 2009, 06:56 PM~14445030
> *coming together..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Peoples Good To See DFW Repin In H-Town...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jul 12 2009, 11:25 AM~14448702
> *whats up Funktown :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 13 2009, 12:24 AM~14453795
> *Sup Peoples Good To See DFW Repin In H-Town...
> *


nice meeting you


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHATS UP FORITOS .


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 13 2009, 12:24 AM~14453795
> *Sup Peoples Good To See DFW Repin In H-Town...
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bad ass


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

BIRTHDAY PARTY SATURDAY NITE @ TWILIGHT...FOR
HEARTBREAKER :nicoderm:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

wutz good alex where can i get one of them shirts get at me bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

shyt wut dey do? umm i no lotta yall aint on da donk slang an shyt an get offended wen the word is used but have u all heard the there maybe laws soon preventing donks, ol skoolz, lowriders, wuteva!!! basically there will b laws stopping cars older than certain years wont be allowed on the road...i heard cali will feel it first but does anyone know if this is true? i've been hearing it since i brought my first caprice but damn decades later its actually becoming realality yadadamatalmbout


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 01:45 PM~14458589
> *shyt wut dey do? umm i no lotta yall aint on da donk slang an shyt an get offended wen the word is used but have u all heard the there maybe laws soon preventing donks, ol skoolz, lowriders, wuteva!!! basically there will b laws stopping cars older than certain years wont be allowed on the road...i heard cali will feel it first but does anyone know if this is true? i've been hearing it since i brought my first caprice but damn decades later its actually becoming realality yadadamatalmbout
> *



say it aint so :uh: whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jul 13 2009, 03:06 PM~14458810
> *say it aint so  :uh: whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
> *


Thats a joke. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 05:31 PM~14460443
> *Thats a joke. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

anyone in interested in some tickets to the water park NRH20 i have day passes for $10 each hit me up if you need any


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jul 13 2009, 05:59 PM~14460724
> *anyone in interested in some tickets to the water park NRH20 i have day passes for $10 each hit me up if you need any
> *


I CANT SWIM :roflmao:


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 06:04 PM~14460782
> *I CANT SWIM :roflmao:
> *


shit dat makes two of us :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jul 13 2009, 06:13 PM~14460861
> *shit dat makes two of us  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
I WILL PLAY AT THE KIDDE POOL :biggrin:


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 06:14 PM~14460875
> *:biggrin:
> I WILL PLAY AT THE KIDDE POOL :biggrin:
> *


sounds like a plan


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jul 13 2009, 06:16 PM~14460886
> *sounds like a plan
> *


I WILL BRING MY WATER GUN SUPER DUPER "M" SOLKER


----------



## D-TOWN 78 (May 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 06:18 PM~14460908
> *I WILL BRING MY WATER GUN SUPER DUPER "M" SOLKER
> *


where can i get one :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 06:18 PM~14460908
> *I WILL BRING MY WATER GUN SUPER DUPER "M" SOLKER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

SAD NEWS PEEPS A HOMIE HOUSE JUST BURN DOWN..."AUGIE"... SO A FEW OF US WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FOR THEM TO RAISE SOME THING FOR THEM .. THEY LOST IT ALL ..... BIG GEORGE WILL GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER FOR THIS EVENT .... AND ITS GOING TO BE AT d-SHOP..... WE WILL TRY TO HAVE THIS NEXT WEEKEND...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 07:22 PM~14462974
> * SAD NEWS PEEPS A HOMIE HOUSE JUST BURN DOWN..."AUGIE"... SO A FEW OF US WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FOR THEM TO RAISE SOME THING FOR THEM .. THEY LOST IT ALL ..... BIG GEORGE WILL GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER FOR THIS EVENT .... AND ITS GOING TO BE AT d-SHOP..... WE WILL TRY TO HAVE THIS NEXT WEEKEND...
> *


Damn that sucks as you know David my parents house caught on fire not long ago lucky it was not to bad but they are still not back in it yet. Anything I can to help let me know.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 13 2009, 09:27 PM~14463044
> *Damn that sucks as you know David my parents house caught on fire not long ago lucky it was not to bad but they are still not back in it yet. Anything I can to help let me know.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 09:22 PM~14462974
> * SAD NEWS PEEPS A HOMIE HOUSE JUST BURN DOWN..."AUGIE"... SO A FEW OF US WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FOR THEM TO RAISE SOME THING FOR THEM .. THEY LOST IT ALL ..... BIG GEORGE WILL GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER FOR THIS EVENT .... AND ITS GOING TO BE AT d-SHOP..... WE WILL TRY TO HAVE THIS NEXT WEEKEND...
> *



U mean this weekend comin up???? 19th or 20th???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 13 2009, 09:42 PM~14463263
> *U mean this weekend comin up???? 19th or 20th???
> *


NO THE 19th IS JOE POOL LAKE
DALLAS LOWIDER EVENT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 09:22 PM~14462974
> * SAD NEWS PEEPS A HOMIE HOUSE JUST BURN DOWN..."AUGIE"... SO A FEW OF US WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FOR THEM TO RAISE SOME THING FOR THEM .. THEY LOST IT ALL ..... BIG GEORGE WILL GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER FOR THIS EVENT .... AND ITS GOING TO BE AT d-SHOP..... WE WILL TRY TO HAVE THIS NEXT WEEKEND...
> *


Let us know...You got a DJ? We can take care of that homie... Whatever you need homie, you got my number... :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 08:22 PM~14462974
> * SAD NEWS PEEPS A HOMIE HOUSE JUST BURN DOWN..."AUGIE"... SO A FEW OF US WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FOR THEM TO RAISE SOME THING FOR THEM .. THEY LOST IT ALL ..... BIG GEORGE WILL GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER FOR THIS EVENT .... AND ITS GOING TO BE AT d-SHOP..... WE WILL TRY TO HAVE THIS NEXT WEEKEND...
> *


say bro does home boi have any kids


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 13 2009, 10:12 PM~14463665
> *Let us know...You got a DJ? We can take care of that homie... Whatever you need homie, you got my number... :biggrin:
> *


COOL .. WILL BE HITTING U UP


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 09:22 PM~14462974
> * SAD NEWS PEEPS A HOMIE HOUSE JUST BURN DOWN..."AUGIE"... SO A FEW OF US WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FOR THEM TO RAISE SOME THING FOR THEM .. THEY LOST IT ALL ..... BIG GEORGE WILL GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER FOR THIS EVENT .... AND ITS GOING TO BE AT d-SHOP..... WE WILL TRY TO HAVE THIS NEXT WEEKEND...
> *


What ever we can do to help. from labor to cash. Count us in.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 06:22 PM~14462974
> * SAD NEWS PEEPS A HOMIE HOUSE JUST BURN DOWN..."AUGIE"... SO A FEW OF US WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FOR THEM TO RAISE SOME THING FOR THEM .. THEY LOST IT ALL ..... BIG GEORGE WILL GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER FOR THIS EVENT .... AND ITS GOING TO BE AT d-SHOP..... WE WILL TRY TO HAVE THIS NEXT WEEKEND...
> *


DAMN THAT SUCKS. COUNT ME IN ON DA CAR SHOW.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jul 13 2009, 10:21 PM~14463792
> *say bro does home boi have any kids
> *


YES TWO A GIRL I THINK SHE ABOUT 12 OR SO NOT SURE
AND BOY ABOUT 9 ... WILL FIND OUT THERE AGE LATER


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 13 2009, 10:25 PM~14463839
> *DAMN THAT SUCKS. COUNT ME IN ON DA CAR SHOW.
> *


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 09:25 PM~14463842
> *YES TWO A GIRL I THINK SHE ABOUT 12 OR SO NOT SURE
> AND BOY ABOUT 9 ...  WILL FIND OUT THERE  AGE  LATER
> *


coo bro any way i can help holla at me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 10:25 PM~14463842
> *YES TWO A GIRL I THINK SHE ABOUT 12 OR SO NOT SURE
> AND BOY ABOUT 9 ...  WILL FIND OUT THERE  AGE  LATER
> *


Shoes and clothes sizes if you can as well...


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 13 2009, 09:28 PM~14463893
> *Shoes and clothes sizes if you can as well...
> *


yeah that will be helpful size's and any other things the kids like


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

WE WILL SELL SOME FOOD ALSO 

THIS IS THE COOK


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jul 13 2009, 10:27 PM~14463870
> *coo bro any way i can help holla at me
> *


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 07:22 PM~14462974
> * SAD NEWS PEEPS A HOMIE HOUSE JUST BURN DOWN..."AUGIE"... SO A FEW OF US WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FOR THEM TO RAISE SOME THING FOR THEM .. THEY LOST IT ALL ..... BIG GEORGE WILL GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER FOR THIS EVENT .... AND ITS GOING TO BE AT d-SHOP..... WE WILL TRY TO HAVE THIS NEXT WEEKEND...
> *


WELL COUNT US IN 2 HELP IN ANY WAY AND COUNT US IN DA CAR SHOW 2.................................................................................................


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jul 13 2009, 10:56 PM~14464300
> *WELL COUNT US IN 2 HELP IN ANY WAY AND COUNT US IN DA CAR SHOW 2.................................................................................................
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 09:22 PM~14462974
> * SAD NEWS PEEPS A HOMIE HOUSE JUST BURN DOWN..."AUGIE"... SO A FEW OF US WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FOR THEM TO RAISE SOME THING FOR THEM .. THEY LOST IT ALL ..... BIG GEORGE WILL GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER FOR THIS EVENT .... AND ITS GOING TO BE AT d-SHOP..... WE WILL TRY TO HAVE THIS NEXT WEEKEND...
> *


Man I got a call earlier about these incident, Very sorry to hear that happened to Augie and his family. We are hear to help in any way possible.



:yessad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thats fuked up im down to help 2


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 08:22 PM~14462974
> * SAD NEWS PEEPS A HOMIE HOUSE JUST BURN DOWN..."AUGIE"... SO A FEW OF US WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FOR THEM TO RAISE SOME THING FOR THEM .. THEY LOST IT ALL ..... BIG GEORGE WILL GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER FOR THIS EVENT .... AND ITS GOING TO BE AT d-SHOP..... WE WILL TRY TO HAVE THIS NEXT WEEKEND...
> *


We all got your each other's back and AUGIE, if you need anything brother I MEAN ANYTHING let us know and we will try our darness to do what we can!!! I'm glad that the familia is alright, but truly sorry about the lost.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Jul 13 2009, 11:17 PM~14464586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 09:22 PM~14462974
> * SAD NEWS PEEPS A HOMIE HOUSE JUST BURN DOWN..."AUGIE"... SO A FEW OF US WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FOR THEM TO RAISE SOME THING FOR THEM .. THEY LOST IT ALL ..... BIG GEORGE WILL GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER FOR THIS EVENT .... AND ITS GOING TO BE AT d-SHOP..... WE WILL TRY TO HAVE THIS NEXT WEEKEND...
> *


Maybe We Could Collect Donations Within The Next Day Or So... 5,10,20 Bucks What Ever Anyone Can Donate.. Im Sure They Are In Need At This Moment... Let Me Know What You Can Donate I Could Go Around Collecting It.. It All Good Even If Its Acouple Of Dollars....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 13 2009, 11:37 PM~14464829
> *Maybe We Could Collect Donations Within The Next Day Or So... 5,10,20 Bucks What Ever Anyone Can Donate.. Im Sure They Are In Need At This Moment... Let Me Know What You Can Donate I Could Go Around Collecting It.. It All Good Even If Its Acouple Of Dollars....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 13 2009, 11:37 PM~14464829
> *Maybe We Could Collect Donations Within The Next Day Or So... 5,10,20 Bucks What Ever Anyone Can Donate.. Im Sure They Are In Need At This Moment... Let Me Know What You Can Donate I Could Go Around Collecting It.. It All Good Even If Its Acouple Of Dollars....
> *


Im down with that. maybe a couple of gift cards to wally world. kholes and shit for the kids to get new clothes...


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up evrybody we will try to get together and find out what homie needs and what we can help the family with.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

COUNT ME IN AND THE LATINFEST CREW IN TOO ANYTHING WE CAN DO TO HELP OUT....

AUGIE GOOD GUY MAN IT'S SAD THIS HAPPEN TO HIM & HIS FAMILY....


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

que gacho, im down to help with whatever is needed.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater+Jul 14 2009, 12:09 AM~14465196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 09:22 PM~14462974
> * SAD NEWS PEEPS A HOMIE HOUSE JUST BURN DOWN..."AUGIE"... SO A FEW OF US WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FOR THEM TO RAISE SOME THING FOR THEM .. THEY LOST IT ALL ..... BIG GEORGE WILL GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER FOR THIS EVENT .... AND ITS GOING TO BE AT d-SHOP..... WE WILL TRY TO HAVE THIS NEXT WEEKEND...
> *


Suxs.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Is loco gonna go around with the collection today cus. I got some cash. or is there a place to drop it off at?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 13 2009, 12:38 PM~14457851
> *BIRTHDAY PARTY SATURDAY NITE @ TWILIGHT...FOR
> HEARTBREAKER :nicoderm:
> *


u have a pm


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

sorry to hear about the lost. just post up what everyone is going to do. and let us know.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jul 14 2009, 01:46 PM~14469862
> *sorry to hear about the lost. just post up what everyone is going to do. and let us know.
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 14 2009, 01:33 PM~14469680
> *Is loco gonna go around with the collection today cus. I got some cash. or is there a place to drop it off at?
> *


x2 ....The idea you had for the gift card at wally world was good to. Im down for the show to.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> SAD NEWS PEEPS A HOMIE HOUSE JUST BURN DOWN..."AUGIE"... SO A FEW OF US WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FOR THEM TO RAISE SOME THING FOR THEM .. THEY LOST IT ALL ..... BIG GEORGE WILL GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER FOR THIS EVENT .... AND ITS GOING TO BE AT d-SHOP..... WE WILL TRY TO HAVE THIS NEXT WEEKEND...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 14 2009, 02:50 PM~14470706
> *x2 ....The idea you had for the gift card at wally world was good to. Im down for the show to.
> *


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> > SAD NEWS PEEPS A HOMIE HOUSE JUST BURN DOWN..."AUGIE"... SO A FEW OF US WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW FOR THEM TO RAISE SOME THING FOR THEM .. THEY LOST IT ALL ..... BIG GEORGE WILL GET SOME THINGS TOGETHER FOR THIS EVENT .... AND ITS GOING TO BE AT d-SHOP..... WE WILL TRY TO HAVE THIS NEXT WEEKEND...
> 
> 
> Well da door opened 2day for Augie!!! I got him a job with me building flight simulators and now our brother has a GREAT JOB and starting 2morrow.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5: :h5:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 14 2009, 05:47 PM~14472774
> *Well da door opened 2day for Augie!!!  I got him a job with me building flight simulators and now our brother has a GREAT JOB and starting 2morrow.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin: 
thanks for helping a brother out, thats is good news,,


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

* First I would like to start off by saying thanks to all the homies and their families for being there for me and my family yesterday. It's crazy how in less than 24 hours there have been so many responses from so many people. Thanks to Teal62, Texas Goldplater,Artistic Dream,C-lo, El Pintor,Rollin Rich, and to everyone else who has responded. We appreciate everything everyone is doing for us. Much love and respect......always remember family comes first......   :thumbsup: *


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 14 2009, 03:47 PM~14472774
> *Well da door opened 2day for Augie!!!  I got him a job with me building flight simulators and now our brother has a GREAT JOB and starting 2morrow.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


THANKS HOMIE FOR THE GOOD WORD AT THE NEW JOB, BUT MIGHT START THURSDAY OR FRIDAY, ITS ALL GOOD, THE GOOD THING IS I HAVE A JOB AGAIN :angry: :angry: :biggrin: JUST KIDDING HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 14 2009, 01:33 PM~14469680
> *Is loco gonna go around with the collection today cus. I got some cash. or is there a place to drop it off at?
> *


 * First I would like to start off by saying thanks to all the homies and their families for being there for me and my family yesterday. It's crazy how in less than 24 hours there have been so many responses from so many people. Thanks to Teal62, Texas Goldplater,Artistic Dream,C-lo, El Pintor,Rollin Rich, and to everyone else who has responded. We appreciate everything everyone is doing for us. Much love and respect......always remember family comes first......     :thumbsup: *</span>
[/b][/quote]


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL+Jul 14 2009, 07:11 PM~14473675-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill call you here in a bit.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Jul 14 2009, 07:11 PM~14473675
> * First I would like to start off by saying thanks to all the homies and their families for being there for me and my family yesterday. It's crazy how in less than 24 hours there have been so many responses from so many people. Thanks to Teal62, Texas Goldplater,Artistic Dream,C-lo, El Pintor,Rollin Rich, and to everyone else who has responded. We appreciate everything everyone is doing for us. Much love and respect......always remember family comes first......     :thumbsup:
> *


ANYTHING YOU NEED HOMIE HIT ME UP. TEAL62, TXGOLDPLATER, AND LOCO61 GOT MY NUMBER...


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Jul 14 2009, 06:11 PM~14473675
> * First I would like to start off by saying thanks to all the homies and their families for being there for me and my family yesterday. It's crazy how in less than 24 hours there have been so many responses from so many people. Thanks to Teal62, Texas Goldplater,Artistic Dream,C-lo, El Pintor,Rollin Rich, and to everyone else who has responded. We appreciate everything everyone is doing for us. Much love and respect......always remember family comes first......     :thumbsup:
> *


ANYTHING YOU NEED HOMIE HIT ME UP BRO .....


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

who can i getahold of 2 make a donation


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jul 14 2009, 08:30 PM~14474564
> *who can i getahold of 2 make a donation
> *


LOCO61, YOU NEED HIS NUMBER HOMIE???


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah bro go ahead at toss it 2 me his number


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

nevermind bro i got loco's number off a old post


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Jul 14 2009, 04:11 PM~14473675
> *<span style='color:red'>WE ALL HAVE EACH OTHERS BACK*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 14 2009, 09:47 PM~14475601
> *UR VERY WELCOME BRO. JUST LIKE C LO SAID WE ALL HAVE EACH OTHERS BACK
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 14 2009, 08:31 PM~14474573
> *LOCO61, YOU NEED HIS NUMBER HOMIE???
> *


817-891-3658 For Those That Dont Know It...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I just read this post very sad to hear this.... from all of us here we are down to help out anyway possible... If you need anything give me a shout Danny & Alex have my num



Alex call me tomarrow Ill talk to the guys & see what donations we can put 
togeather


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Jul 14 2009, 07:11 PM~14473675
> * First I would like to start off by saying thanks to all the homies and their families for being there for me and my family yesterday. It's crazy how in less than 24 hours there have been so many responses from so many people. Thanks to Teal62, Texas Goldplater,Artistic Dream,C-lo, El Pintor,Rollin Rich, and to everyone else who has responded. We appreciate everything everyone is doing for us. Much love and respect......always remember family comes first......     :thumbsup:
> *


  we are famliy here bro... thur thick and thin were here to help out..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Already.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Jul 14 2009, 05:49 PM~14474081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU AND ALL THE REST OF THE FAMILIA, MY FAMILY IS VERY THANKFUL FOR EVERYONES HELP


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies im glad that we can come together when a brother and his family needs help laters homies and lowride for life


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

I'm down for a donation. I'm on the road right now. In arkansas to be exact. I will be home this weekend though. Will try to get to the show too but my daughter has the softball tourney so we will see. Does his kids need clothes. Boys or girls. What sizes. Lemme know something please.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

IM ALSO GONNA PUT TOGETHER A RAFFLE AT LANCES GRAND OPENING AND ALL MONEY WILL BE GIVEN TO AUGIE...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

hey augie ahi estoy por ti por lo que necesites, just let me know.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 15 2009, 07:59 AM~14479726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i'll roll thru for a minute!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 15 2009, 10:07 AM~14480374
> *i'll roll thru for a minute!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 15 2009, 05:59 AM~14479726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS A LOT HOMIE, THIS MEANS A LOT TO ME AND MY FAMILIA.WE APPRECIATE EVERYTHING EVERYONES DOING  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jul 15 2009, 07:37 AM~14480184
> *hey augie ahi estoy por ti por lo que necesites, just let me know.
> *


THANKS A LOT HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

morning oops I mean afternoon fellas. :biggrin: Oso I will be by there


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Jul 15 2009, 12:15 PM~14482033
> *THANKS A LOT HOMIE
> *


simon bro, no problemo


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

FOR ANYBODY THAT NEEDS REISTRATION FORM AND VENDOR REGISTRATION FORM DONT FORGET THE DEADLINE IS JULY 24 ! ! ! 


WE BE HAVEING A MEETING TONIGHT @ 


Billy Miner's Saloon
Bar & Grill. 
150 W. 3rd Street. Sundance Square 
Fort Worth, TX 76102





​


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: 
:burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: :burn: 








*outside*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jul 13 2009, 06:40 PM~14461152
> *where can i get one  :biggrin:
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D-TOWN 78_@Jul 13 2009, 05:59 PM~14460724
> *anyone in interested in some tickets to the water park NRH20 i have day passes for $10 each hit me up if you need any
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 15 2009, 07:59 AM~14479726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good homie. Help out Augie and get a tattoo at the same time


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Alex :wave: 

Q-VO Danny!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

up late


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah. Wifes in San Antonio. Kids at my jefitas and im jus drinkin a few beers killin time.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 16 2009, 02:05 AM~14489856
> *Yeah. Wifes in San Antonio. Kids at my jefitas and im jus drinkin a few beers killin time.
> *


Nice. I love beer. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 02:13 AM~14489895
> *Nice. I love beer. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 02:13 AM~14489895
> *Nice. I love beer. :biggrin:
> *


X999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 02:13 AM~14489895
> *Nice. I love beer. :biggrin:
> *


X817


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good morning.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> IM ALSO GONNA PUT TOGETHER A RAFFLE AT LANCES GRAND OPENING AND ALL MONEY WILL BE GIVEN TO AUGIE...
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SORRY ABOUT YOUR HOME AUGIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just Came Inside From Working On My Ride :burn: Damn Its HOTT Out THere...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 16 2009, 10:50 PM~14498653
> *Hell yeah.
> *


Whatever homie! Yo ass probly nside on LiL all day :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 16 2009, 11:22 PM~14499002
> *Whatever homie! Yo ass probly nside on LiL all day :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Went to water the grass earlier though. and to the post office.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 17 2009, 06:53 AM~14501167
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*TGIF!! *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 17 2009, 06:20 AM~14501704
> *TGIF!!
> *


WHATS UP FOROS? BOUT TO GO CLOSE ON MY NEW HOUSE TODAY, SO I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE ANY APPERANCES THIS WEEKEND. TO MY HOMIE AUGIE STAY UP BRO, AND DID ANYBODY GET THE SIZES OF HIS KIDS CLOTHES.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 17 2009, 09:53 AM~14501916
> *WHATS UP FOROS? BOUT TO GO CLOSE ON MY NEW HOUSE TODAY, SO I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE ANY APPERANCES THIS WEEKEND. TO MY HOMIE AUGIE STAY UP BRO, AND DID ANYBODY GET THE SIZES OF HIS KIDS CLOTHES.
> *


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

mayne my car jus fucked up i hope this shit dont cost me a arm and a leg


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jul 17 2009, 11:20 AM~14502586
> *mayne my car jus fucked up i hope this shit dont cost me a arm and a leg
> *


WUT HAPPENED?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

the elbow that holds my wheel broke mayne i was so pissed


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 17 2009, 09:20 AM~14501704
> *TGIF!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 17 2009, 01:54 PM~14503955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Starting it out right.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

R.I.P to my home girls that passed away lastnight
http://www.star-telegram.com/804/story/1492047.html


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 17 2009, 03:42 PM~14505085
> *R.I.P to my home girls that passed away lastnight
> http://www.star-telegram.com/804/story/1492047.html
> *


What were there names? RIP. :angel:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 17 2009, 03:03 PM~14504750
> *Starting it out right.
> *


 :biggrin: 
going to go shoot some patterns todayand drink .. then head over to the TWILIGHT for Ray the door man b-day....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 17 2009, 04:41 PM~14505639
> *:biggrin:
> going to go shoot some patterns todayand drink .. then head over to the TWILIGHT for Ray the door man b-day....
> *


Do they ever play some hip hop there? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Next ULC Meeting Will Be July 24th Next Friday


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 17 2009, 06:28 PM~14506572
> *Next ULC Meeting Will Be July 24th  Next Friday
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 17 2009, 02:40 PM~14505631
> *What were there names? RIP.  :angel:
> *


Sarah & Anna


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

thanx 2 my boi tomas from D SHOP ur boi has his car back up and running thanx agin bro from coming thru 2 my crib homie good looking out


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

no problem homie thats what we do. and that monte carlo looks clean


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 18 2009, 01:33 AM~14509592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some funny shit homie :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Anybody goin to Subliminal's show in Arlington ???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 18 2009, 01:50 AM~14509665
> *Anybody goin to Subliminal's show  in Arlington ???
> *


I plan on it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 17 2009, 08:56 PM~14507591
> *Sarah & Anna
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Rise and Shine Sunshine!! :cheesy:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 17 2009, 12:54 PM~14503955
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jul 17 2009, 11:09 PM~14508998
> *no problem homie thats what we do. and that monte carlo looks clean
> *


thanx bro work in progress


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

whr all da fort worth riders at??? We here reportin live on the g1 mobile...nice rides out here for the homie Auggie....


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

supp foros.. neone gonna be at tha wash or sonic tonight????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Fort Worth


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jul 19 2009, 08:07 AM~14516204
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up man.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:  SUPPP FOROS .. HAD A GOOD TIME AT THA SONIC.. AND CHENTE STREET LIFE c.C... FOR THA GOOD TIME AFTERWARDS AT UR CRIB YALL SOME GOOD PEEPZ..WATCHA CHARGING THA BATTERYS FINALLY SO THAT NEXT TIME I CAN DO A LIL SOMETHING SOMETHING!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

IT WAS REAL GOOD TO SEE ALOT OF THE U.L.C. AT THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC TODAY!?! :biggrin: :biggrin: I DONT HAVE TO MANY PICS BUT HERES SOME... HA HA AND IM FUUUUKKED UP RIGHT NOW SO WHO DIDNT COME OUT YALL MISSED OUT!!!!!!
















































































:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

REPPIN D-SHOP AT THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC  :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Dallas Lowriders Got Down.. Good PIcnic. The Kids Loved That Water... Cant Wait For Next Years..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone have 6 lug adapters for a 50 Chevy truck for sale? :dunno:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 20 2009, 06:23 AM~14523519
> *Anyone have 6 lug adapters for a 50 Chevy truck for sale? :dunno:
> *


YEA I GOT SUM 6 LUG ADAPTERS BUT THRER 4 LIKE A NEW TRUCK 6 LUG DOMT KNOW IF THERE DA SAME ?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jul 20 2009, 09:34 AM~14524107
> *YEA I GOT SUM 6 LUG ADAPTERS BUT THRER 4 LIKE A NEW TRUCK 6 LUG DOMT KNOW IF THERE DA SAME ?
> *


I’m going to ask if they fit, if they do what’s the price $ :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY*








:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 20 2009, 01:20 PM~14525397
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> 
> 
> ...


AWWW SHITTT> Happy Birthday Homie.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 20 2009, 01:20 PM~14525397
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHRIS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, blanco

:wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2009, 06:20 PM~14528904
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHRIS!!!!
> This Week We Got Three Bdays  Chris Lopez, Natalie Hernandez  Dre's Wife,
> & Me
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 20 2009, 01:20 PM~14525397
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks everyone today me and my wife turned 28 :werd: we are getting old


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 20 2009, 06:51 PM~14529248
> *Thanks everyone today me and my wife turned 28 :werd: we are getting old
> *


  If Your Geting Old Then Im Already Old


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2009, 06:52 PM~14529269
> *  If Your Geting Old Then Im Already Old
> *


Me too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

My primo is looking for someone to install a convertible top on a 69 Oldsmobile 442. Any recommendations???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2009, 06:52 PM~14529269
> *  If Your Geting Old Then Im Already Old
> *


X817


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2009, 06:20 PM~14528904
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHRIS!!!!
> This Week We Got Three Bdays  Chris Lopez, Natalie Hernandez  Dre's Wife,
> & Me  :
> *


 SHIT ME TOO MY BIRTHDAY THE 26TH THIS SUNDAY..... ITS SAD WERE GETTIN OLDER BUT GLAD THAT WE HAVE ANOTHER EXCUSE TO PARTTTYY!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 21 2009, 11:54 AM~14537284
> *SHIT ME TOO MY BIRTHDAY THE 26TH THIS SUNDAY..... ITS SAD WERE GETTIN OLDER BUT GLAD THAT WE HAVE ANOTHER EXCUSE TO PARTTTYY!!!
> *


Everyone Is Invited To Fat Daddys Night Club In Downtown Fort Worth This Saturday At 8PM To Celebrate Several Friends Birthdays Including Mine And Dres Wife Natalie Everyone Come Out And Party With Us Have A Good Time… See Everyone There… DRESS TO IMPRESS ...21+ For More Info Click On Link Below 

Fat Daddy’s Fort Worth
5th & Taylor Street
Fort Worth, Texas 76102 

http://www.fatdaddyssc.com/fortworth_location.html


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2009, 12:13 PM~14537484
> *Place is real nice. It is dress to impress so no cutoff shorts and a wife beater (Juan). I am looking to get the BDay Party some kind of drink special. Sooooo LETS PARTY!! :biggrin: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/unitedlowridercouncil


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

HELP A FRIEND OUT PLEASE........ 
A FUND RASIER FOR MY HOMIE HIS HOME BURN DOWN ...
THIS SUNDAY A CAR SHOW, ... JULY 26 2009 
@ D-SHOP 2516 N.WEAVER , HALTOM CITY,76117 .... 
STARTS @ 11:00AM TO 4:OO PM
WE WILL BE SELLING FOOD AND DRINKS 
ALSO THERE IS A 50/50 RAFFLE ....
AUGIE RIVIAS...NEED YOUR HELP ,ANY LITTLE HELPS
WITH SCHOOL JUST AROUND,,, HIS KIDS WILL NEED SCHOOL SUPPLYS AND CLOTHES...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 21 2009, 01:54 PM~14538660
> *HELP A FRIEND OUT PLEASE........
> A FUND RASIER FOR MY HOMIE HIS HOME BURN DOWN ...
> THIS SUNDAY A CAR SHOW, ... JULY 26 2009
> ...


I GOT THE RAFFLE TICKETS SO IF ANYONE WANTS ANY, HIT ME UP... 817-205-1425. WE DID OKAY AT THE SUBLIMINAL TATTOOS GRAND OPENING, BUT CAN DO ALOT BETTER... COME ON PEOPLE, THEY ARE ONLY $5, AND YOU GET A CHANCE TO WIN HALF THE MONEY...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 21 2009, 12:26 PM~14537623
> *Place is real nice. It is dress to impress so no cutoff shorts and a wife beater (Juan). I am looking to get the BDay Party some kind of drink special. Sooooo LETS PARTY!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies hope to see evryone at the show on sunday we will also be raffling off a $100 gift cirtificate for some gold plating and a pair of 8inch HiLow competion cylinders


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

whats up does any body know were i can get some good batt at????????? if so pm me


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Jul 21 2009, 08:30 PM~14542908
> *whats up does any body know were i can get some good batt at????????? if so pm me
> *


someone had some real cheap couple pages back


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 21 2009, 08:46 PM~14543093
> *Sup Loco
> *


sup matt???


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

Hell yeah mine is on the 28th. :biggrin:


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 21 2009, 01:56 PM~14539436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey David, what movie is that off of. Ive seen it but cant remember the name.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@Jul 21 2009, 06:30 PM~14542908
> *whats up does any body know were i can get some good batt at????????? if so pm me
> *


here homies number for the batteries 1-817-422-4329 homeboys name is carlos


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

HELP A FRIEND OUT PLEASE........ 
A FUND RASIER FOR MY HOMIE HIS HOME BURN DOWN ...
THIS SUNDAY A CAR SHOW, ... JULY 26 2009 
@ D-SHOP 2516 N.WEAVER , HALTOM CITY,76117 .... 
STARTS @ 11:00AM TO 4:OO PM
WE WILL BE SELLING FOOD AND DRINKS 
ALSO THERE IS A 50/50 RAFFLE ....
AUGIE RIVIAS...NEED YOUR HELP ,ANY LITTLE HELPS
WITH SCHOOL JUST AROUND,,, HIS KIDS WILL NEED SCHOOL SUPPLYS AND CLOTHES...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 21 2009, 09:31 PM~14543648
> *HELP A FRIEND OUT PLEASE........
> A FUND RASIER FOR MY HOMIE HIS HOME BURN DOWN ...
> THIS SUNDAY A CAR SHOW, ... JULY 26 2009
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 sho.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Jul 21 2009, 06:56 PM~14543222
> *Hey David, what movie is that off of. Ive seen it but cant remember the name.
> *


looks like colors


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1265117961.html :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I saw that too.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning :420:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 22 2009, 01:23 PM~14549724
> *  uffin:  :420:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

new paint

















93 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM. 94,500 MILES FULL TUNE UP NEW RADIATOR, THE LEATHER IS ALL CLEAN WITH NO RIPS, NO CRACKS IN DASH EITHER. WOOD GRAIN STEERING WHEEL, ALPINE CD PLAYER, FACTORY SUNROOF, 13X7 GOLD AND CHROME CHINAS, CHROME PILLARS, CUSTOM EXHUAST, CLASSIC CADILLAC GRILLE, 2 PUMP 6 BATTERY SETUP, 6'S IN THE FRONT 10'S IN THE BACK, 1'' EXTENDED A-ARMS, DAILY DRIVEN., EVERYTHING WORKS PERFECT, A/C IS COLD, CAR RUNS GREAT. POST UP TRADES OR OFFERS :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

my comp was infected


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

HELP A FRIEND OUT PLEASE........ 
A FUND RASIER FOR MY HOMIE HIS HOME BURN DOWN ...
THIS SUNDAY A CAR SHOW, ... JULY 26 2009 
@ D-SHOP 2516 N.WEAVER , HALTOM CITY,76117 .... 
STARTS @ 11:00AM TO 4:OO PM
WE WILL BE SELLING FOOD AND DRINKS 
ALSO THERE IS A 50/50 RAFFLE ....
AUGIE RIVIAS...NEED YOUR HELP ,ANY LITTLE HELPS
WITH SCHOOL JUST AROUND,,, HIS KIDS WILL NEED SCHOOL SUPPLYS AND CLOTHES... 










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jul 22 2009, 02:19 PM~14550282
> *new paint
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Ride ...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

supp foros!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 22 2009, 05:53 PM~14552601
> *supp foros!!!!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Isela


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, califas


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy B-day Loco61 (over the hill) LOL :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 23 2009, 07:50 AM~14558032
> *Happy B-day Loco61 (over the hill) LOL  :biggrin:
> *


X2 WITH YOUR OLD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 23 2009, 07:53 AM~14558039
> *X2 WITH YOUR OLD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


bahahahahaha x3 happy birthday dog.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jul 21 2009, 06:16 PM~14541645
> *wuts up homies hope to see evryone at the show on sunday we will also be raffling off a $100 gift cirtificate for some gold plating and a pair of 8inch HiLow competion cylinders*


That means I should try to win a pair before I pair before I buy a pair from you :0 :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

Happy B-day Loco61 (over the hill) LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 23 2009, 07:53 AM~14558039
> *X2 WITH YOUR OLD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x4 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 21 2009, 11:26 PM~14545052
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1265117961.html :0
> *


 :0 

Who's?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 23 2009, 07:53 AM~14558039
> *X2 WITH YOUR OLD ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 23 2009, 11:49 AM~14559627
> *:0
> 
> Who's?
> *


 :dunno: saw it on craigslist


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

happy b day alex


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jul 23 2009, 06:32 AM~14558188
> *That means I should try to win a pair before I pair before I buy a pair from you  :0  :cheesy:
> *


hey homie try your luck you never know :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jul 23 2009, 04:13 PM~14562671
> *hey homie try your luck you never know :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Mr. Gold.. Ready for sunday and lets all meet up saturday at the wash and cruise to the heart of main st "sonic"... Whose all down, because Bigg Augie want 2 since last wkend he was running late. What do you say homies???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 23 2009, 07:09 PM~14563914
> *Whats up Mr. Gold..  Ready for sunday and lets all meet up saturday at the wash and cruise to the heart of main st "sonic"...  Whose all down, because Bigg Augie want 2 since last wkend he was running late. What do you say homies???
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

found this on craigslist today
dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1275661623.html


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jul 23 2009, 05:09 PM~14563914
> *Whats up Mr. Gold..  Ready for sunday and lets all meet up saturday at the wash and cruise to the heart of main st "sonic"...  Whose all down, because Bigg Augie want 2 since last wkend he was running late. What do you say homies???
> *


it sounds like a plan to me :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

happy b day alex and all ya old vatos and ladies dam we are getting old but you know what they say the older the better Q-NO :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Everybody For All The Homie Love <span style=\'color:red\'>Now Look Into My Eyes</span>


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Man my comp is giving be problems.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 24 2009, 12:00 AM~14566560
> *Man my comp is giving be problems.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 24 2009, 12:54 AM~14566999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what I feel like doing.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jul 23 2009, 05:13 PM~14562671
> *hey homie try your luck you never know :biggrin:
> *


I would, but i need them before the shindig  

Are you working that Sunday morning :cheesy:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Buenos dias gente


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TGIF!! See everyone at the meeting tonight!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 24 2009, 11:37 AM~14569537
> *TGIF!!  See everyone at the meeting tonight!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: AND YOU WERE VOTED TO BE THE SPOKESMAN... I 4GOT TO TELL YOU...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

HELP A FRIEND OUT PLEASE........ 
A FUND RASIER FOR MY HOMIE HIS HOME BURN DOWN ...
THIS SUNDAY A CAR SHOW, ... JULY 26 2009 
@ D-SHOP 2516 N.WEAVER , HALTOM CITY,76117 .... 
STARTS @ 11:00AM TO 4:OO PM
WE WILL BE SELLING FOOD AND DRINKS 
ALSO THERE IS A 50/50 RAFFLE ....
AUGIE RIVIAS...NEED YOUR HELP ,ANY LITTLE HELPS
WITH SCHOOL JUST AROUND,,, HIS KIDS WILL NEED SCHOOL SUPPLYS AND CLOTHES... 










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 24 2009, 11:52 AM~14569682
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  AND YOU WERE VOTED TO BE THE SPOKESMAN... I 4GOT TO TELL YOU...
> *


Negative Ghost Rider!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 24 2009, 03:40 PM~14572044
> *Negative Ghost Rider!!
> *


 :angry: :angry: And I was gonna pitch in to your Hi-Lo fund too... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 24 2009, 11:37 AM~14569537
> *TGIF!!  See everyone at the meeting tonight!!
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jul 23 2009, 01:33 AM~14557283
> *
> *


can someone confirm the following please...

SE SE SERIO GONNA PERFORM AT THIS EVENT??? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 24 2009, 10:03 PM~14575396
> *can someone confirm the following please...
> 
> SE SE SERIO GONNA PERFORM AT THIS EVENT??? :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

He got Fam in South Side Fort Worth. ahah


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here Some Pics Of Dallas Lowrider CC 4TH Annual Picnic July 09

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1161620


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Repin In HTOWN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

We Didnt Win The Tug Of War This Year... GURRRRRRRRR J/k But We'll Be There
Next Year To Get The Belt BAck


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Babysitter fell thru for tonite :tears: :tears: :tears: Wont be able to go to Fat Daddy's. Have a good time and we see ya'll maybe tomorrow at D Shop if you guys get up in time :biggrin: Happy B-Day to Alex, Estrella, and Natalie :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 25 2009, 08:53 AM~14577734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

HELP A FRIEND OUT PLEASE........ 
A FUND RASIER FOR MY HOMIE HIS HOME BURN DOWN ...
THIS SUNDAY A CAR SHOW, ... JULY 26 2009 
@ D-SHOP 2516 N.WEAVER , HALTOM CITY,76117 .... 
STARTS @ 11:00AM TO 4:OO PM
WE WILL BE SELLING FOOD AND DRINKS 
ALSO THERE IS A 50/50 RAFFLE ....
AUGIE RIVIAS...NEED YOUR HELP ,ANY LITTLE HELPS
WITH SCHOOL JUST AROUND,,, HIS KIDS WILL NEED SCHOOL SUPPLYS AND CLOTHES... 










:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

....sup loco!!! happy belated bday.. ima see if i can make it to tha bday bash..had a lil one last nite got tow up!!!!.. .. neone crusin tonite??


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 25 2009, 10:06 AM~14578256
> *....sup loco!!! happy belated bday.. ima see if i can make it to tha bday bash..had a lil one last nite got tow up!!!!.. .. neone crusin tonite??
> *


ima try 2 make it up there 2 night


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 25 2009, 11:06 AM~14578256
> *....sup loco!!! happy belated bday.. ima see if i can make it to tha bday bash..had a lil one last nite got tow up!!!!.. .. neone crusin tonite??
> *


Happy Belated Birthday To You To Estrella Hope You Can Make It Tonight..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jul 25 2009, 10:00 AM~14577959
> *Babysitter fell thru for tonite :tears:  :tears:  :tears: Wont be able to go to Fat Daddy's. Have a good time and we see ya'll maybe tomorrow at D Shop if you guys get up in time :biggrin: Happy B-Day to Alex, Estrella, and Natalie :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool Dont Forget About Chris & Danny  N Couple More Peeps


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here Some Pics From Latin Kustom & Last Minute Custom 2nd Annual Chill & Grill Picnic In Houston 


http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1161738


----------



## A&M customs (Mar 11, 2008)

here comes the start of another one for the streets of fort worth brought to you by A&M customs :biggrin:


----------



## A&M customs (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A&M customs_@Jul 25 2009, 06:21 PM~14580710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey i know that dude :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A&M customs_@Jul 25 2009, 06:21 PM~14580710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey i know all them dudes :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yall have fun tonight peeps


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 25 2009, 08:27 PM~14581059
> *yall have fun tonight peeps
> *


Yes sir we will :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&M customs_@Jul 25 2009, 07:21 PM~14580710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tha yellow room at the rainbow lounge :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone want to buy this part $350.00 ready to slap on your ride :biggrin: 









I have much more parts I am the king of Impala Parts In the Northside hood hit me up if you need any parts. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Everyone That Came By I Know We Didnt Get Everyone On This Pic...  
But Thanks Hope Everyone Had A Good Time...

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2009, 08:04 AM~14584201
> *Thanks Everyone That Came By I Know We Didnt Get Everyone On This Pic...
> But Thanks Hope Everyone Had A Good Time...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I had a good time it was hot as hell but it was fun.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jul 25 2009, 08:41 PM~14581558
> *Tha yellow room at the rainbow lounge :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :angry: :nono:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 24 2009, 01:40 PM~14572044
> *Negative Ghost Rider!!
> *


Is it clear for a fly over! :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2009, 09:04 AM~14584201
> *Thanks Everyone That Came By I Know We Didnt Get Everyone On This Pic...
> But Thanks Hope Everyone Had A Good Time...
> 
> ...


We had a good time too!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&M customs_@Jul 25 2009, 07:21 PM~14580710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

HELP A FRIEND OUT PLEASE........ 
A FUND RASIER FOR MY HOMIE HIS HOME BURN DOWN ...
THIS SUNDAY A CAR SHOW, ... JULY 26 2009 
@
<span style=\'color:red\'>TODAY DON'T FORGET FUND RAISER FOR THE RIVAS FAMILY. EVERYBODY PLEASE COME BY WITH ANY DONATIONS SMALL OR LARGE IT'S ALL GOOD.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 26 2009, 11:24 AM~14584597
> *HELP A FRIEND OUT PLEASE........
> A FUND RASIER FOR MY HOMIE HIS HOME BURN DOWN ...
> THIS SUNDAY A CAR SHOW, ... JULY 26 2009
> ...


Looking...hopefully more people show up...there plenty of food


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Pics Of The Benefit Car Show Click On Link Below..
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=453273&st=1360


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Some shots at D Shop doing a benefit for Big Augie Y la familia
































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

very nice. sorry I didnt make it out.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah bro felt bad i couldnt make it out there either my lil boi got sick im happy 2 see that yall hold each other down like this im glad 2 be part of this


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jul 26 2009, 11:36 PM~14589598
> *yeah bro felt bad i couldnt make it out there either my lil boi got sick im happy 2 see that yall hold each other down like this im glad 2 be part of this
> *


yep looks like they had a good turn out.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

We would like thank everybody for showing up. BIG THANX to all the clubs Majestics, Sumliminal, BLVD ACES, Bajitos, Iron Pigs Biker Club, Rollerz Only, Impalas, ULC, and all the Solo Ridaz. :thumbsup: uffin: Sorry if I left anybody out


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanx for posting pic Alex And Carlos.....NIIIICEEE Picssss :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 27 2009, 09:29 AM~14591557
> *We would like thank everybody for showing up. BIG THANX to all the clubs Majestics, Sumliminal, BLVD ACES, Bajitos,  Iron Pigs Biker Club,  Rollerz Only, Impalas,  ULC, and all the Solo Ridaz.    :thumbsup:  uffin: Sorry if I left anybody out
> *


*x2*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WE HAD A GOOD TIME... HOT AS FUCK... I WOULD MUCH RATHER GO TO THESE SHOWS AND HELP SOMEONE THAT NEEDS IT, THAN TO PAY $30 TO ENTER A SHOW TO TRY TO WIN A $8 TROPHY... :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

I JUST WANT TO GIVE SPECIAL THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT YESTERDAYALBERT AND HIS SEXY GIRL GEORGE :biggrin: . MY FAMILY AND I WERE VERY GREATFUL FOREVERYONES SUPPORT!! THANKS AGAIN AND MUCH LOVE TO EVERYONE!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Jul 27 2009, 10:47 AM~14592043
> *I JUST WANT TO GIVE SPECIAL THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT YESTERDAYOH AND CAINT FORGET MY LIL BROTHER ALBERT AND HIS SEXY GIRL GEORGE :biggrin: . MY FAMILY AND I WERE VERY GREATFUL FOREVERYONES SUPPORT!! THANKS AGAIN AND MUCH LOVE TO EVERYONE!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 27 2009, 09:49 AM~14592060
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

Just got back from a meeting check this out if the LATIN SUMMER FEST 2009 CUSTOM CAR SHOW & CONCERT comes out as good as we think it is going to be the next event will be at the New Cowboys Stadium Plaza in late November, unfortunately no beverage and food vendors allowed, all other types of Vendors and Exhibitors are welcomed. Limited spaces available.This Well be one of the 1st CarShow @ the New Cowboys Stadium ! ! ! !


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 27 2009, 10:09 AM~14591775
> *WE HAD A GOOD TIME... HOT AS FUCK... I WOULD MUCH RATHER GO TO THESE SHOWS AND HELP SOMEONE THAT NEEDS IT, THAN TO PAY $30 TO ENTER A SHOW TO TRY TO WIN A $8 TROPHY... :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wanted to tell every one thanks for coming out and show some love and donated to a good cause thanks to all the familys and friends and to all the car clubs and solo riders that came thru and Again big thanks to all the familys because every one knows that its a family thing :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here Some Pic Of Saturday Night Thanks Again For Coming To Mine, Natalies, Chris And Chris's Wife Bday I Know There Are ACouple More Peeps That Had Bdays That Couldnt Make It... HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO EVERYONE!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 27 2009, 12:43 PM~14593728
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Color Of Money doing it's thang and had a good time doing it!!! FTW sticking together!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64_@Jul 27 2009, 09:39 PM~14598785
> *The Color Of Money doing it's thang and had a good time doing it!!!  FTW sticking together!!!*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Jul 27 2009, 10:47 AM~14592043
> *I JUST WANT TO GIVE SPECIAL THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT YESTERDAY MAJESTICS C.C, SUBLIMINAL C.C, IMPALAS C.C, ROLLERZ ONLY, STREETLIFE, ROLLIN D'S, BLVD ACES, IRON PIG BIKE CLUB, BAJITOS AND ALL THE SOLO RIDERS THAT WHENT,OH AND CAINT FORGET MY LIL BROTHER ALBERT AND HIS SEXY GIRL GEORGE :biggrin: . MY FAMILY AND I WERE VERY GREATFUL FOREVERYONES SUPPORT!! THANKS AGAIN AND MUCH LOVE TO EVERYONE!!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Nice pics guys and Thx Danny and Tomas for puttin up the D Shop for a place to kick it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Good Morning. Fort Worth. Man Im glad we had a lil rain/


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 28 2009, 06:38 AM~14602378
> *Good Morning. Fort Worth. Man Im glad we had a lil rain/
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 28 2009, 07:52 AM~14602413
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


Sup Oscar! Man its been hot.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 28 2009, 06:38 AM~14602378
> *Good Morning. Fort Worth. Man Im glad we had a lil rain/
> *


lol theres supposed 2 be a lil rain all week bro i hope shit cool's down


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 28 2009, 06:53 AM~14602415
> *Sup Oscar! Man its been hot.
> *


what it do Juan :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING FOROS *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX+Jul 28 2009, 07:54 AM~14602416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man dog got loose. had to go get him. he was running arounf Riverside High school. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jul 28 2009, 08:30 AM~14602574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that earnest.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 28 2009, 08:34 AM~14602596
> *I like that earnest.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn Roach Coach got my gut hurting!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 28 2009, 09:22 AM~14602853
> *Damn Roach Coach got my gut hurting!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :loco: :loco:


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jul 28 2009, 06:54 AM~14602416
> *lol theres supposed 2 be a lil rain all week bro i hope shit cool's down
> *


GOOD!!! Cause my front yard was starting to look like ARIZONA!!!!


----------



## HUSKY (Aug 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 28 2009, 09:22 AM~14602853
> *Damn Roach Coach got my gut hurting!!!
> *


BAHAHAHA. U got the bubblies


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

FTW where ya at?!?!?!?!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 28 2009, 04:53 PM~14606965
> *BAHAHAHA. U got the bubblies
> *


 :yessad: I think I will be okay now!! :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

whats up carlos :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jul 28 2009, 08:30 AM~14602574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My damn dog keeps getting out. :angry:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

mayne bout 2 hit up my bois from D SHOP 2 get a trunk make over clean it up a lil


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jul 29 2009, 10:04 AM~14614296
> *mayne bout 2 hit up my bois from D SHOP 2 get a trunk make over clean it up a lil
> *


YOU EVER GET SOME 13'S?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

nah bro havent came up on any ima try 2 get some work doneon my car first but if they come up inagood price ill get them tho


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I have been shaving my head for six years. I went to get a fade this morning and it was gonna cost 13 bucks. damn whats going on?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I have been shaving my head for six years. I went to get a fade this morning and it was gonna cost 13 bucks. damn whats going on?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

damn bro where u get ur cutz at bro thats high way robbery


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jul 29 2009, 10:15 AM~14614384
> *nah bro havent came up on any ima try 2 get some work doneon my car first but if they come up inagood price ill get them tho
> *


THATS COOL HOMIE... I WILL LET YOU KNOW IF I COME ACROSS ANY...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jul 29 2009, 10:21 AM~14614441
> *damn bro where u get ur cutz at bro thats high way robbery
> *


some place in Diamond Hill called barber zone. I didnt get the fade cuz they dont take debut card


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 29 2009, 10:20 AM~14614431
> *I have been shaving my head for six years. I went to get a fade this morning and it was gonna cost 13 bucks. damn whats going on?
> *


I AINT BEEN TO A SHOP IN 10 YEARS HOMIE... :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 29 2009, 10:24 AM~14614469
> *I AINT BEEN TO A SHOP IN 10 YEARS HOMIE...  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


u seen me. I need a fade. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 29 2009, 10:25 AM~14614482
> *u seen me. I need a fade. :biggrin:
> *


JUST GROW IT OUT AND GET IT BRAIDED... :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 29 2009, 10:29 AM~14614510
> *JUST GROW IT OUT AND GET IT BRAIDED... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


this dude right here, :uh: :biggrin: LMAO


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WE WILL BE HAVING A CAR WASH THIS SATURDAY AT O'REILEYS ON THE CORNER OF LAKE JUNE AND MASTERS IN DALLAS... FROM 10AM - 3PM... LET FRIENDS AND FAMILY KNOW WE NEED EVERYONES SUPPORT!!!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

say oso what size cylinders u put in ur cars so u can hit 3 wheel and get decent hieght


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jul 29 2009, 11:26 AM~14614991
> *say oso what size cylinders u put in ur cars so u can hit 3 wheel and get decent hieght
> *


I GOT 12'S IN THE BACK, AND 10'S IN THE FRONT...


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 29 2009, 10:28 AM~14615008
> *I GOT 12'S IN THE BACK, AND 10'S IN THE FRONT...
> *


coo cause some people are telling me i needed 14"s in the back thanks bro


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Germain Did You Take This Pic??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2009, 07:13 PM~14619851
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that girl is FINE!!!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Can i get a homie come take a look at this!! im ready to roll! :angry:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2009, 07:09 PM~14619804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 GOOOOOD LAAAAAAAAWWWD!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ALEX WASSUP HOMIE? YOU BORED??? GET YO ASS OUT THERE AND WORK ON THAT 61!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :0 :0 :0


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

damn oso i cant belive i sliped on those 13"s i should of said yes the first time u called


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 29 2009, 10:29 AM~14614510
> *JUST GROW IT OUT AND GET IT BRAIDED... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :0
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2009, 07:09 PM~14619804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam what year is that ride...lol
i need one of them........lol :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2009, 07:02 PM~14619714
> *Germain Did You Take This Pic??
> 
> 
> ...


i did long time ago


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 28 2009, 05:55 PM~14607577
> *month of august-september pattern special..
> 1st come, 1st serve...
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2009, 07:09 PM~14619804
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yup shes From Texas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 29 2009, 09:25 PM~14621525
> *ALEX WASSUP HOMIE? YOU BORED??? GET YO ASS OUT THERE AND WORK ON THAT 61!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: Worked On It For About An Hour


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 29 2009, 09:22 PM~14621490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What Do You Need Dre???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Jul 29 2009, 07:39 PM~14620225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes She Is.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 29 2009, 09:54 PM~14621822
> *i did long time ago
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 29 2009, 09:22 PM~14621490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Dre...Whats up???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

He needs some help


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jul 29 2009, 10:23 PM~14622152-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont know but I plan on getting a new fuel pump this weekend. hopefully she runs.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 30 2009, 09:09 AM~14625360
> *Dont know but I plan on getting a new fuel pump this weekend. hopefully she runs.
> *


What your car doing or not doing?


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 30 2009, 09:19 AM~14625418
> *What your car doing or not doing?
> *


Sitting in the drive way not running! :biggrin: 








































Like she aint getting gas. And when she does she putters out!! :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:420: :420:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 30 2009, 02:04 PM~14627966
> *:0
> *


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at [email protected] or call (214)498-2952.













































































































20Go/ShowGo11-24-07002.jpg[/img]


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jul 30 2009, 01:34 PM~14627575
> *
> *


Whats Up JR...?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

hey homies where can i find a set of body bushings for my 64 4 door???


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 30 2009, 11:36 AM~14626413
> *Sitting in the drive way not running!  :biggrin:
> Like she aint getting gas. And when she does she putters out!!  :angry:
> *


I have a Holley carb when it blows the power valve it does the same thing. :angry: Hows the timing on the motor?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 30 2009, 09:40 PM~14632582
> *I have a Holley carb when it blows the power valve it does the same thing. :angry:      Hows the timing on the motor?
> *


I got the tape and masking paper. I just need to finish sanding the cutty down.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yo whos blue Impala at 59 seconds?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 31 2009, 12:37 AM~14635575
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think that was Anthony's before he got it painted.


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

alright funky town hate to this but have to sale my ride. Its a 73 caprice. All it needs is a motor to be in the streets. I have sb400 being rebuilt at a shop right now but it will cost more with it dropped in the car. 4500 obo without the motor. forced to sell for down payment on house. call jay 817-845-8332 leave a message if i dont answer. MUST SELL FAST!!!!!!!!!!VERY NEGOTIABLE


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone cruising tomorrow? Just incase i get her running!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 31 2009, 08:03 AM~14636141
> *I think that was Anthony's before he got it painted.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: i havent seen how it looks now


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

NEED TO PICK UP ALL CAR REISTRATION FORM TODAY OR TOMORROW


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Jul 31 2009, 03:39 PM~14639534
> *NEED TO PICK UP ALL CAR REISTRATION FORM TODAY OR TOMORROW
> *


Ill call you tomorrow to so I can drop a couple off.


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jul 31 2009, 02:47 PM~14639594
> *Ill call you tomorrow to so I can drop a couple off.
> *


sound good bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbrazy_@Jul 31 2009, 08:26 AM~14636203
> *alright funky town hate to this but have to sale my ride. Its a 73 caprice. All it needs is a motor to be in the streets. I have sb400 being rebuilt at a shop right now but it will cost more with it dropped in the car. 4500 obo without the motor. forced to sell for down payment on house. call jay 817-845-8332 leave a message if i dont answer. MUST SELL FAST!!!!!!!!!!VERY NEGOTIABLE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

NEXT FRIDAY!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

So i bought and installed a new fuel pump, fuel filter, and hose. Then i ran the fuel line that goes to the gas tank to a small portable tank. And viola she started right up. Unfortunately when i hooked up the fuel line to the actual fuel line that runs to the back, she started doing it again. i am assuming that the sending unit is out!! What you think??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hmmm


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TeXaS_ReGaL_85, artisticdream63, SINICTX

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.
> 
> We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 31 2009, 08:39 PM~14642223
> *So i bought and installed a new fuel pump, fuel filter, and hose. Then i ran the fuel line that goes to the gas tank to a small portable tank. And viola she started right up. Unfortunately when i hooked up the fuel line to the actual fuel line that runs to the back, she started doing it again. i am assuming that the sending unit is out!! What you think??
> *


Id say thats a pretty good place to start at this point. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

whats up every one who rollin 2marow


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 1 2009, 12:07 AM~14644041
> *Id say thats a pretty good place to start at this point. :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Gonna drop the fuel tank and blow air thru the line that runs to the fuel pump today!! 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Funky Town


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 1 2009, 10:25 AM~14645664
> *Morning Funky Town
> *


Sup homie!?!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso man im tryin to find me some tail lights for my car for the show you know anyone that has any


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 1 2009, 07:58 AM~14645336
> *Gonna drop the fuel tank and blow air thru the line that runs to the fuel pump today!!
> :fingerscrossed:
> *


Im crossin my fingers for u to homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

X2 I hope you get it figured out brotha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good luck


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chrome 14's for sell with tires
gold nips
pm for details
375


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 1 2009, 01:42 AM~14644611
> *whats up every one who rollin 2marow
> *



Whats going down?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 1 2009, 12:45 PM~14646365
> *chrome 14's for sell with tires
> gold nips
> pm for details
> ...


 :0 Why??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 1 2009, 10:56 AM~14645817
> *Im crossin my fingers for u to homie
> *


Looks like im gonna be rollin tonight!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 1 2009, 05:04 PM~14647620
> *Looks like im gonna be rollin tonight!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Who all is going to the show next weekend?


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

neone rollin tonight???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 1 2009, 09:37 PM~14648988
> *Who all is going to the show next weekend?
> *


right here!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 31 2009, 08:39 PM~14642223
> *So i bought and installed a new fuel pump, fuel filter, and hose. Then i ran the fuel line that goes to the gas tank to a small portable tank. And viola she started right up. Unfortunately when i hooked up the fuel line to the actual fuel line that runs to the back, she started doing it again. i am assuming that the sending unit is out!! What you think??
> *


Get That Sending Unit, Fuel Lines, And Clean Out The Gas Tank.. Check The Fuel Line That Connect Right To The Carb... See If Theres Rust... I Know Mine Run But there Was Rust And Crap Between The Fuel Line An The Crab.. All The Fuel Line Was Rusty Just Didnt Look Like It From The Outside... My 2 Cents


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 1 2009, 09:37 PM~14648988
> *Who all is going to the show next weekend?
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 2 2009, 07:17 AM~14650970
> *Get That Sending Unit, Fuel Lines, And Clean Out The Gas Tank.. Check The Fuel Line That Connect Right To The Carb... See If Theres Rust... I Know Mine Run But there Was Rust And Crap Between The Fuel Line An The Crab.. All The Fuel Line Was Rusty Just Didnt Look Like It From The Outside... My 2 Cents
> *


  


Does anyone know about get togethers at Trinity Park on Sundays??


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 2 2009, 01:15 PM~14652089
> *
> Does anyone know about get togethers at Trinity Park on Sundays??
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GONNA COOK SOME FAJITAS AT MY HOUSE... HIT ME UP :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 1 2009, 07:53 AM~14645795
> *Sup Oso man im tryin to find me some tail lights for my car for the show you know anyone that has any
> *


GOOD LUCK ON THE SEARCH ON THEM LIGHTS BRO. WHEN I WAS LOOKING FOR SOME I COULDNT FIND THEM LOCALLY. TRY OPGI.COM OR THEELCAMINOSTORE.COM


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 2 2009, 12:09 PM~14652351
> *GOOD LUCK ON THE SEARCH ON THEM LIGHTS BRO. WHEN I WAS LOOKING FOR SOME I COULDNT FIND THEM LOCALLY. TRY OPGI.COM OR THEELCAMINOSTORE.COM
> *


Thanks brotha they are a pain in the ass to find them & when you do they want a shit load for them :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

old pic...... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SO WASSUP? WHO'S HITTIN UP LATIN FEST ON SUNDAY?!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 2 2009, 06:59 PM~14654257
> *old pic...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 2 2009, 09:58 PM~14655253
> *SO WASSUP? WHO'S HITTIN UP LATIN FEST ON SUNDAY?!
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 2 2009, 10:50 PM~14655732
> *
> *


X2 Should be good!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, 81.7.TX.

you feel better mijo?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Reppin ULC In Florida


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 2 2009, 09:58 PM~14655253
> *SO WASSUP? WHO'S HITTIN UP LATIN FEST ON SUNDAY?!
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 2 2009, 10:52 PM~14655747
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, 81.7.TX.
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 2 2009, 11:03 PM~14655860
> *Reppin ULC In Florida
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 2 2009, 09:58 PM~14655253
> *SO WASSUP? WHO'S HITTIN UP LATIN FEST ON SUNDAY?!
> *


Everybody


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Show this weekend!!


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Up


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wV4tWJbxog


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 3 2009, 02:59 PM~14661622
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wV4tWJbxog
> *


Them vatos are crazy but are some kool biker brothers.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

We will be there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 3 2009, 08:02 PM~14664152
> *We will be there
> *


Whats poppin Matt!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP FOROS!?! YA'LL READY FOR SUNDAY!?!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 03:33 PM~14661332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH ARE THE BEERS LUCIO!?!?!?!?! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

LATiN SUMMER FEST 8-9-09 PRESALE TiCKETS $10.00 @ 
Art's Tire & Wheels.
2800 E. BELKNAP FTW. TX. 76111


URBAN TEE'Z & CD'Z 
3712 DECATUR AVENUE 
FORT WORTH TX 76106​


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I will be there if its all good first i have to make my money then its pleasure. I am always on the paper chase homie. :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats good fort worth?


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 10:07 AM~14669954
> *Whats good fort worth?
> *


Not a damn thing....FT/W sucks :angry:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 4 2009, 12:21 PM~14670976
> *Not a damn thing....FT/W sucks  :angry:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 4 2009, 12:21 PM~14670976
> *Not a damn thing....FT/W sucks  :angry:
> *


 :uh: This *****!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

whats up funky town 8 One gee...about how much paint is needed to paint a car.a 64,door jambs, inside trunk,wheel wells..just trying to get an idea..thanks in advanced


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 4 2009, 01:03 PM~14671392
> *whats up funky town 8 One gee...about how much paint is needed to paint a car.a 64,door jambs, inside trunk,wheel wells..just trying to get an idea..thanks in advanced
> *


What color are you painting it??  

:FingersCrossed: It aint the same color I wanna paint mine!! :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 4 2009, 01:03 PM~14671392
> *whats up funky town 8 One gee...about how much paint is needed to paint a car.a 64,door jambs, inside trunk,wheel wells..just trying to get an idea..thanks in advanced
> *


ABOUT 1 1/2 GALLON


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol thanks david....now dre pm me ur color and ill tell u mine...its nothing fancy...plus it will be a couple of more years before i paint it lol


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 4 2009, 01:51 PM~14671880
> *lol thanks david....now dre pm me ur color and ill tell u mine...its nothing fancy...plus it will be a couple of more years before i paint it lol
> *


PM Sent!! hno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 4 2009, 12:21 PM~14670976
> *Not a damn thing....FT/W sucks  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Aug 4 2009, 12:31 PM~14671054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 4 2009, 12:21 PM~14670976
> *Not a damn thing....FT/W sucks  :angry:
> *


Now wait a minute *****! Dem Fightin Werds! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 4 2009, 01:19 PM~14671551
> *What color are you painting it??
> 
> :FingersCrossed: It aint the same color I wanna paint mine!!  :0
> *


WHat color you gonna paint it?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol we both want the same shit........aint that a bitch 2 64s with the same color


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 03:04 PM~14672540
> *Now wait a minute *****! Dem Fightin Werds! :angry:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Aug 4 2009, 03:35 PM~14672854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 4 2009, 03:04 PM~14672540
> *Now wait a minute *****! Dem Fightin Werds! :angry:
> *


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Aug 4 2009, 04:24 PM~14673366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol....i could just hear that hit and the scream "ahhhhhh" :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 4 2009, 04:33 PM~14673486
> *
> Lol....i could just hear that hit and the scream "ahhhhhh"  :cheesy:
> *


the dude he gives his cash to. you know to hold. Is Micheal Clark Duncan from the green mile.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*WHATS GOING ON FOROS*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats Poppin Fort Worth!!!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 2 2009, 12:15 PM~14652089
> *
> Does anyone know about get togethers at Trinity Park on Sundays??
> *


Bajitos C.C was there last sunday just chilling. We went there for a lil bit, it was good.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

might have to check out trinity.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65+Aug 5 2009, 10:12 AM~14681202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

If you are serious buyer contact him direct, via email.
His Name is Juan: [email protected]


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

whats up Funkytown


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 3 2009, 03:33 PM~14661332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP ALEX!?! MACIAS??? 

ALEX CHECK OUT...www.stickam.com/1upradio


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 5 2009, 02:36 PM~14683903
> *SUP ALEX!?! MACIAS???
> 
> ALEX CHECK OUT...www.stickam.com/1upradio
> *


Sup Oso..? How You Been Bro?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 Members: Loco 61, SINICTX

Sup Bro???


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 5 2009, 01:36 PM~14683903
> *SUP ALEX!?! MACIAS???
> 
> ALEX CHECK OUT...www.stickam.com/1upradio
> *


whats up bro!!!! que haciendo???


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)

JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS IT'S GOING DOWN NEXT YR ! ! !
​


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Aug 5 2009, 04:39 PM~14685151
> *JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS  IT'S GOING DOWN NEXT YR ! ! !
> ​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Aug 5 2009, 03:39 PM~14685151
> *JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS  IT'S GOING DOWN NEXT YR ! ! !
> ​*



alllllllllready! that hit is gonna be 2 thoed


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good alex


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Aug 5 2009, 04:39 PM~14685151
> *JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS  IT'S GOING DOWN NEXT YR ! ! !
> ​*




:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup Carlos


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 5 2009, 07:33 PM~14686714
> *Sup Carlos
> *



Que onda Homie! Just here chilling at work! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DFWEntertainment_@Aug 5 2009, 04:39 PM~14685151
> *JUST GOT SOME GOOD NEWS  IT'S GOING DOWN NEXT YR ! ! !
> ​*


 :h5:


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

whats up Funky Town, much love from Arlington...

:wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

3700 obo come on dfw help me out here!








[/img]]http://i43.tinypic.com/102tsv7.jpg[/img]


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 5 2009, 11:20 AM~14682453
> *The laws dont be messing with nobody??? I heard they do!!
> 
> 
> *


No by the time we left it was dark and i never seen a cop come tru.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Whats up gente, this is Mr.Battery (Los) just letting da homies know that I got 20 battery for grabs @ $55.00 an are brand rated at 925-1010cca. So if your interested call me @ (817)422-4329 or pm me.. Thanks and Im here 2 give you the volts...  :biggrin:   

La Grave field sunday and ready 2 see all da cars!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 5 2009, 05:17 PM~14685456
> *whutz good alex
> *


Just Here Resting Up...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

All good. wheres the preparty?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 6 2009, 10:33 AM~14692210
> *All good. wheres the preparty?
> *


LOCO'S HOUSE... :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 6 2009, 11:26 AM~14692602
> *LOCO'S HOUSE... :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Aug 6 2009, 11:26 AM~14692602-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont play. Thats a hop skip away. Ill bring my corona and its on! :cheesy:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 6 2009, 06:23 PM~14696511
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

bored as fuck


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 6 2009, 08:09 PM~14698371
> *bored as fuck
> 
> 
> ...


*THAT WAS A BAD ASS VIDEO *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Germain.... were u getting a ticket at the end of the video?
Man I miss going out cruizin, too much work  not enough fun.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 6 2009, 09:09 PM~14698371
> *bored as fuck
> 
> 
> ...


im hopeing more people get board like this that video goess hard bro


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Danny!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 6 2009, 11:07 PM~14698992
> *Sup Danny!
> *


Nada Mike.. taking a break.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

2 Members: fortworthmex, TheTexasGoldPlater

whats up :wave: danny :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 6 2009, 11:22 PM~14699159
> *2 Members: fortworthmex, TheTexasGoldPlater
> 
> whats up  :wave: danny  :wave:
> *


Chillin. How you 64 coming along?Let me know if u need some help.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 6 2009, 11:02 PM~14698928
> *Sup Germain.... were u getting a ticket at the end of the video?
> Man I miss going out cruizin, too much work  not enough fun.
> *


whats up mr. danny..yeah they gave me a ticket for raising my car in down town..oh wells that aint gonna stop me :biggrin: ...workin is good with this economy


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 6 2009, 11:23 PM~14699181
> *Chillin. How you 64 coming along?Let me know if u need some help.
> *


all the body work is done on it..just needs some paint now..hopefully soon ill get it..and ill let you know something thanks alot


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

4 Members: Elpintor, fortworthmex, lac84, TheTexasGoldPlater 

Sup Tomas :wave: 



> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 6 2009, 11:24 PM~14699198
> *all the body work is done on it..just needs some paint now..hopefully soon ill get it..and ill let you know something thanks alot
> *


I hear that but it can burn u out real quick too. :yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 6 2009, 11:07 PM~14698987
> *im hopeing  more people get board like this that video goess hard bro
> *


ready for that black and gold. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Little history for you guys

Yes this in fact JFK at the intersection of River Oaks BLVD and Roberts Cut Off. 

Edit this pic was taken the morning he was capped.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 7 2009, 02:29 AM~14700645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  




*See every1 at the meeting tonight!! TGIF!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 6 2009, 10:09 PM~14698371
> *bored as fuck
> 
> 
> ...


  Sweet Video Germain :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 6 2009, 11:07 PM~14698987
> *im hopeing  more people get board like this that video goess hard bro
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 7 2009, 09:33 AM~14701476
> * Sweet Video Germain  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 7 2009, 08:33 AM~14701476
> * Sweet Video Germain  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


nice vid  keep up da good work


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sweet video 

Thanks for comin out lastnight Alex you should see the elco now :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup fools!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 7 2009, 01:33 PM~14703482
> *  Sweet video
> 
> Thanks for comin out lastnight Alex you should see the elco now  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Wait for Loco to post the pics & video of yesterday


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 7 2009, 02:32 PM~14704106
> *Wait for Loco to post the pics & video of yesterday
> *


post it up alex uffin: uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 7 2009, 01:31 PM~14703456
> *nice vid  keep up da good work
> *


anything to put fort worth on the map :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 7 2009, 03:57 PM~14704969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 7 2009, 01:31 PM~14703456
> *nice vid  keep up da good work
> *


You Guys Should Come To The U.L.C. Meeting Tonight...


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 7 2009, 03:20 PM~14705180
> *You Guys Should Come To The U.L.C. Meeting Tonight...
> *


im there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Aug 7 2009, 04:22 PM~14705191
> *im there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

meeting in full effect


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Turn Out At The ULC Meeting Tonight... Thanks To Everyone That Came Out ... Thanks To Ramon And His Wife From Estrella CC Waco Texas For Coming To The Meeting.. Have A Safe Trip Home..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 7 2009, 11:00 PM~14708112
> *Good Turn Out At The ULC Meeting Tonight... Thanks To Everyone That Came Out ... Thanks To Ramon And His Wife From Estrella CC Waco Texas For Coming To The Meeting.. Have A Safe Trip Home..
> *


x2


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Rise and shine Sunshine!! :biggrin: Wut up FOROS!! :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Morning peeps. just got done with some early morning sanding.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*On the look out for 83 and up elco header panel complete, anyone got one*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420: Morning


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I have (2) RE-7 Slam Specialties Airbags for sale. Never used for $140.00. Call me if you have any ??? 940-727-1730


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 8 2009, 05:07 PM~14712457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ready for tomorrow.


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Went to Sonic on Main tonight. Bajitos out there in full force!!! Looking good guys! Fort Worth Up!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2009)

Just got back from the show. It was dam hot out there, cool to see what rides were there.. seemed like the last one had 4 times more cars...oh well i was given a band so I cant complain :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 9 2009, 03:05 PM~14718094
> *oh well i  was given a band so I cant complain :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good show decent turn out. had hella fun


----------



## kluna (Jun 22, 2009)

show suck wasn't worth the money but the few rides that where there put it down


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

fuck latin fest, sorriest show i have ever been to!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by califas_@Aug 9 2009, 07:30 PM~14720062
> *fuck latin fest, sorriest  show i have ever been to!
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by califas_@Aug 9 2009, 06:30 PM~14720062
> *fuck latin fest, sorriest  show i have ever been to!
> *


HATER :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 9 2009, 04:41 PM~14718698
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0 sorry bro but you cant expect me to really pay for that :biggrin: I owe you lunch


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 9 2009, 09:25 PM~14720564
> *HATER :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


*TRUTH.....*


----------



## Freelance Photo (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up Fort Worth!


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

what happend at Latin fest car show there was a small turn out????? i didnt even get off to walk the show :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Aug 10 2009, 08:31 AM~14723879
> *what happend at Latin fest car show there was a small turn out????? i didnt even get off to walk the show :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

Not hating...just thinking it was way TOO SOON to throw another LATINFEST after the first one. Could have made it a YEARLY event instead.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*FOR SALE: 
1966 Chevrolet Impala SS Hardtop
The asking price is 3000.00 Cash.......No Trades*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=492011&st=0&p=14723944&#entry14723944


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64_@Aug 10 2009, 08:43 AM~14723960
> *Not hating...just thinking it was way TOO SOON to throw another LATINFEST after the first one.  Could have made it a YEARLY event instead.
> *


i agree it was too soon


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Aug 10 2009, 10:49 AM~14724010
> *i agree it was too soon
> *


x3 it sure was..nice pictures uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I think the opportunity presented it self to throw another show and they took full advantage of the opportunity. Seriously how many shows do we get in Fort Worth a year? Sadly the turn out was not what it could have been but I still had a great time and saw some beautiful cars. The weather was good. Hot but good. They had lots of food and drinks hell even Jack Daniels was selling drinks. Their were no altercations that I know of... It wasn't crowded and trashed. I had a great time and will fully support any and all upcoming functions located in Fort Worth.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Aug 9 2009, 08:09 PM~14720982
> *TRUTH.....
> *


*
WELL HOMIE I MYSELF VOLUNTEERED MY TIME TO JUDGE THE SHOW, THIS WAS NOT MY 1ST SHOW TO JUDGE HOMIE SO I MY BEST SCORED ALL THE VEHICALS THAT I COULD TO MY BEST ABILITY DUE TO THE APPERENCE OF THE VEHICALS. AS FOR ANYTHING ELSE WITH THE SHOW I DID NOT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT. WITH THAT BEING SAID I AND MY FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE EVEN THOUGH WE GOT SUNBURNED. *


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 10 2009, 06:32 PM~14728914
> *WELL HOMIE I MYSELF VOLUNTEERED MY TIME TO JUDGE THE SHOW, THIS WAS NOT MY 1ST SHOW TO JUDGE HOMIE SO I MY BEST SCORED ALL THE VEHICALS THAT I COULD TO MY BEST ABILITY DUE TO THE APPERENCE OF THE VEHICALS. AS FOR ANYTHING ELSE WITH THE SHOW I DID NOT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT. WITH THAT BEING SAID I AND MY FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE EVEN THOUGH WE GOT SUNBURNED.
> *


Hey Rick I know you just judged homie, but your right it wasn't your final *CALL!!!* Ten-4 on the sunburn brother...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 10 2009, 07:32 PM~14728914
> *WELL HOMIE I MYSELF VOLUNTEERED MY TIME TO JUDGE THE SHOW, THIS WAS NOT MY 1ST SHOW TO JUDGE HOMIE SO I MY BEST SCORED ALL THE VEHICALS THAT I COULD TO MY BEST ABILITY DUE TO THE APPERENCE OF THE VEHICALS. AS FOR ANYTHING ELSE WITH THE SHOW I DID NOT HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH IT. WITH THAT BEING SAID I AND MY FAMILY HAD A GOOD TIME OUT THERE EVEN THOUGH WE GOT SUNBURNED.
> *


I helped Judge Too.. My Family And I Had A Good Time And My Kids Had A Great Time Playing With The Rest Of The Kids Out There... And You Right About That Sunburn... My Wife And I Got One to.... :burn:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=490244

CHECK OUT THE THREAD... SONIC OFF ILLINOIS IN OAK CLIFF... :0 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Aug 10 2009, 07:32 PM~14728914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Aug 9 2009, 05:05 PM~14718094-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Aug 11 2009, 09:26 AM~14734099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think this has anything to do with Fort Worth!! :uh:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 11 2009, 10:18 AM~14734880
> *I dont think this has anything to do with Fort Worth!!  :uh:
> *


I agree too!!! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 11 2009, 11:18 AM~14734880
> *I dont think this has anything to do with Fort Worth!!  :uh:
> *


ITS RIGHT DOWN 30 AND ITS FOR A GOOD CAUSE... WE ARE ROLLING... AND WE REP THE ULC TOO... 

WHAT? THE ULA ISN'T WELCOME TO POST EVENTS UP ON THIS THREAD???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Aug 11 2009, 11:57 AM~14735199
> *I agree too!!! :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



ITS RIGHT DOWN 30 AND ITS FOR A GOOD CAUSE... WE ARE ROLLING... AND WE REP THE ULC TOO... 

WHAT? THE ULA ISN'T WELCOME TO POST EVENTS UP ON THIS THREAD???


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 11 2009, 11:33 AM~14735506
> *ITS FOR A GOOD CAUSE... WE ARE ROLLING... AND WE REP THE ULC TOO...
> 
> WHAT? THE ULA ISN'T WELCOME TO POST EVENTS UP ON THIS THREAD???</span>
> *


I see it as an invite to FTW to come kick it with Dallas and help the kids...Nothing wrong with that


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

LMAO CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG???????uffin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 11 2009, 01:02 PM~14735726
> *LMAO CANT WE ALL JUST GET ALONG???????uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64_@Aug 11 2009, 12:40 PM~14735551
> *I see it as an invite to FTW to come kick it with Dallas and help the kids...Nothing wrong with that
> *


*X2*


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Aug 11 2009, 11:18 AM~14734880-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What the fuck kind of bullshit is this?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Aug 11 2009, 12:23 PM~14735418-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK WUT YOU HEARD!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> They can do what ever they want! IMO!! It should have been posted in the ULC thread.
> 
> Not a damn thing....FT/W sucks :angry:


FUCK WUT YOU HEARD!! 
[/quote]

BHAHAHA WHO ARE YOU TO SAY WHAT THREAD TO POST WHAT IN... :cheesy: 

ITS A METROPLEX THREAD HOMIE... AND A METROPLEX EVENT... EVERYTHINGS GONNA BE ALRIGHT... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*Representing That Great State of TEXAS!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Aug 11 2009, 12:15 AM~14732235-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Think Its Cool To Post Up Any Events In Fort Worth Thread... Keep Posting Homies...  
Thanks For The Invites


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 11 2009, 02:08 PM~14736299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah i hate Ft Worth and its not a secret but thats my opinion. The distence from me is about 1 hr and a half and thats to far, but it does not stop me from hanging with my brothers over there! I do it with a smile on my face and they know i hate the drive but im there everyweekend repn hard!

With that said I have never disrespected anyone in Ft Worth and and what i said was ment for as a joke if you couldnt tell by me responses aftrtwards so sorry so sad! What i just read is what the rest of us are working so hard to avoid. Lowriding is a positive movement to help one another.....world wide! I say pack your bags and kick rocks! We dont need your kind in this lifestyle!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Headed Back To Work :uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lmao.........cant we all just get along? if anyone needs a hug let me know...


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

RODNEY KING SAYS:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC MEETING THIS FRIDAY... WERE GOING BACK TO THE OLD FRIDAYS 8:30 

SEE YOU GUYS THERE..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sup alex c u friday


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64_@Aug 11 2009, 01:19 PM~14737003
> *RODNEY KING SAYS:
> 
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

dammmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnn!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

uffin: :420:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 11 2009, 04:53 PM~14737820
> *  uffin:  :420:
> *


  :420: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Will I Like Everyone In Fort Worth And I Like Fort Worth The City And I Like Everyone From Dallas And I like Dallas The City... Along With Every Little Small Town Big City In Texas... I Have Lots Of Friends Even Out side Of Texas I Dont Hate No One Or No City.... All Are Good People...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 11 2009, 03:30 PM~14737094
> *sup alex  c u friday
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I'll Remind You


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Latin Thug thanks for kicking it here in Fort Worth Sunday it was a good time!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> FUCK WUT YOU HEARD!!


Oh yeah i hate Ft Worth and its not a secret but thats my opinion. The distence from me is about 1 hr and a half and thats to far, but it does not stop me from hanging with my brothers over there! I do it with a smile on my face and they know i hate the drive but im there everyweekend repn hard!

With that said I have never disrespected anyone in Ft Worth and and what i said was ment for as a joke if you couldnt tell by me responses aftrtwards so sorry so sad! What i just read is what the rest of us are working so hard to avoid. Lowriding is a positive movement to help one another.....world wide! I say pack your bags and kick rocks! We dont need your kind in this lifestyle!
[/quote]


:uh: :biggrin: Fool, you crazy, but you one down as dude.......


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Aug 11 2009, 05:46 PM~14738405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro! Fuck what you heard! :biggrin: We need to do some more hijacking! :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 11 2009, 07:32 PM~14739510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what the fuck im talking about.....Fuck whatt you heard....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats good guys! Hey I need to put my euro on the cutty. Will I need to splice a few wires?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 11 2009, 07:32 PM~14739510
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I was a sophmore at that school when they won state... DAMN I'M FUKKIN OLD!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Aug 11 2009, 07:32 PM~14739510-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Not That Far From Fort Worth....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, Same_Ol_Cutty, theoso8


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64+Aug 11 2009, 03:33 PM~14737123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Juan?? Need Some Help Let Me Know.. Hit Me Up Tomorrow Afternoon...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 11 2009, 08:03 PM~14740463
> *Damn I was a sophmore at that school when they won state... DAMN I'M FUKKIN OLD!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


WELL THANKS FOR MAKING ME FELL OLDER I WAS ALREADY OUT OF SCHOOL WORKING A FULLTIME JOB. IT WAS ALL GOOD AT THE TIME I LIVED ON SURF ST. RIGHT BEHIND THE FOOTBALL FIELD

WELL I'M TALKING ABOUT 96...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: sup loco!!! foros!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

alex yeah i do. Kit should be here tomorrow.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 11 2009, 09:18 PM~14740646
> *WELL THANKS FOR MAKING ME FELL OLDER I WAS ALREADY OUT OF SCHOOL WORKING A FULLTIME JOB. IT WAS ALL GOOD AT THE TIME I LIVED ON SURF ST. RIGHT BEHIND THE FOOTBALL FIELD
> 
> WELL I'M TALKING ABOUT 96...
> *


I LIVED OFF BEL AIR, RIGHT BY THE BEER STORE... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 11 2009, 08:07 PM~14739921
> *whats good guys! Hey I need to put my euro on the cutty. Will I need to splice a few wires?
> *


yea for the headlights cause the euro uses light bulbs instead of actually changing out the whole light :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Aug 12 2009, 12:14 AM~14743015
> *yea for the headlights cause the euro uses light bulbs instead of actually changing out the whole light :biggrin:
> *


So you volunteering to come help me out too? :biggrin: 
Also Germaine I know you put a euro on your cutty? Come help?
Ill have beer. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 11 2009, 07:58 PM~14739820
> *Thats what the fuck im talking about.....Fuck whatt you heard....
> 
> 
> ...




Sad part is, I bet your the reason they got them lights going....... You ever pay all your parking tickets ! ! !


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 06:46 AM~14744288
> *So you volunteering to come help me out too? :biggrin:
> Also Germaine I know you put a euro on your cutty? Come help?
> Ill have beer. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: WHEN DO YOU NEED ME THERE??? :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 12 2009, 07:56 AM~14744517
> *:0  :cheesy:  :cheesy: WHEN DO YOU NEED ME THERE??? :biggrin:
> *


x2 when


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 11 2009, 09:05 PM~14740477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:  you know how i do :0 

I am paying now....already got Dallas county out of the way, working on City of Dallas and City of Garland now :biggrin: 9 down 8 more to go :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Aug 12 2009, 07:56 AM~14744517-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tomorrow evening.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 12 2009, 08:35 AM~14744660
> *No not that far, but far enough....i live deep in the G
> 
> Especially when I have to be in Ft worth at 7:00 i have to leave the house at 5:30 so I got to wake up atleast by 5....geez and driving the lolo....forget about it    But I do it!
> ...



I seen border brothers get green cards faster then you will get your Drivers Lic. back.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

tomorrow evening sounds good


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Juan gonna have all you working on his car, while he is kicking back drinking beer!! :0


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 05:46 AM~14744288
> *So you volunteering to come help me out too? :biggrin:
> Also Germaine I know you put a euro on your cutty? Come help?
> Ill have beer. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

wut it do Funky Town... :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 12 2009, 10:28 AM~14745370
> *Juan gonna have all you working on his car, while he is kicking back drinking beer!!  :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64_@Aug 12 2009, 10:54 AM~14745576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 12 2009, 10:28 AM~14745370
> *Juan gonna have all you working on his car, while he is kicking back drinking beer!!  :0
> *


 :roflmao: I wouldnt do that.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

how much does it cost 2 get a frame wraped cause i want my car 2 last me im jus getting prices so i can get a idea of what i need 2 get my whip right


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 12 2009, 06:25 PM~14749554
> *how much does it cost 2 get a frame wraped cause i want my car 2 last me im jus getting prices so i can get a idea of what i need 2 get my whip right
> *


About 2500 full Maybe more


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2009, 04:37 PM~14749657
> *About 2500 full Maybe more
> *


x2 adds up real quick


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Aug 12 2009, 08:35 AM~14744660
> *No not that far, but far enough....i live deep in the G
> 
> Especially when I have to be in Ft worth at 7:00 i have to leave the house at 5:30 so I got to wake up atleast by 5....geez and driving the lolo....forget about it    But I do it!
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV+Aug 11 2009, 09:37 PM~14740886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where You At Juan??


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

Whats good Fort Worth?!?!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

wasss up Loco :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 12 2009, 07:09 PM~14749965
> *wasss up Loco :biggrin:
> *


Sup Oscar???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64_@Aug 12 2009, 07:09 PM~14749960
> *Whats good Fort Worth?!?!
> *


Its Hot Out There Thats For Sure.... :burn:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 Members: Loco 61, ericg


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2009, 06:22 PM~14750089
> *Its Hot Out There Thats For Sure....  :burn:
> *


Hell yeah...dont even want to see the electric bill thats coming up...got the A/C bumpin all day haha!!!!


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 11 2009, 06:07 PM~14739921
> *whats good guys! Hey I need to put my euro on the cutty. Will I need to splice a few wires?
> *


got any spare euro parts over there? need a euro for my bros cutty


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2009, 05:23 PM~14750100
> *2 Members: Loco 61, ericg
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64+Aug 12 2009, 07:24 PM~14750103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn.!. Ive Never Seen This Ride... :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 12 2009, 07:32 PM~14750184
> *Sup Loco
> *


Sup MATT???? Hows It Going Bro???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Chillin fixn to go work on my ride :biggrin: you get some good shots the other night from the shop?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2009, 05:33 PM~14750204
> *I Hear That Bro... Mine Went Up Almost 50%
> 
> Dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmn.!. Ive Never Seen This Ride... :0
> ...


been in the garage most of its life


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 11 2009, 09:18 PM~14740646
> *WELL THANKS FOR MAKING ME FELL OLDER I WAS ALREADY OUT OF SCHOOL WORKING A FULLTIME JOB. IT WAS ALL GOOD AT THE TIME I LIVED ON SURF ST. RIGHT BEHIND THE FOOTBALL FIELD
> 
> WELL I'M TALKING ABOUT 96...
> *


HAHA !!! I Used to live at 629 Price behind th high school also. We moved in 85 tho. I went to Lakeland Elementary.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 12 2009, 07:55 PM~14750436
> *been in the garage most of its life
> *


Take That Baby Out And Roll It.. :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 12 2009, 07:40 PM~14750303
> *Chillin fixn to go work on my ride  :biggrin:  you get some good shots the other night from the shop?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 12 2009, 07:27 PM~14750128
> *got any spare euro parts over there? need a euro for my bros cutty
> 
> 
> ...


I will and Ima sell them CHEAP!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here You Go Juan... Listen To Phily Phil... From The Meeting

http://www.stickam.com/1upradio


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2009, 08:53 PM~14750990
> *Here You Go Juan... Listen To Phily Phil... From The Meeting
> 
> http://www.stickam.com/1upradio
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

hey ESTRELLA


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My bad Alex when you called me I was in the middle of a good sleep. HAHA Tired.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 08:58 PM~14751038
> *My bad Alex when you called me I was in the middle of a good sleep. HAHA Tired.
> *


I Thought You Were Making Love Or Something LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2009, 09:00 PM~14751054
> *I Thought You Were Making Love Or Something LOL
> *


More like making dreams. ahaha


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup Alex, Juan!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Aug 12 2009, 09:04 PM~14751098
> *Sup Alex, Juan!
> *


sup fool.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2009, 08:53 PM~14751000
> *hey ESTRELLA
> *


sup Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 12 2009, 09:05 PM~14751114
> *sup Loco
> *


Hey What Going On Ramon????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.stickam.com


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2009, 09:08 PM~14751148
> *Hey What Going On Ramon????
> *


just kicking back taking care of things for the show and trying to stay out of the heat


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TheTexasGoldPlater, $Rollin Rich$ 82, bigmike64
:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 12 2009, 09:30 PM~14751381
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: TheTexasGoldPlater, $Rollin Rich$ 82, bigmike64
> :wave:
> *


Sup bRO!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Aug 12 2009, 09:04 PM~14751098
> *Sup Alex, Juan!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

What Up Mike???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, -SUPER62-

Havent Seen you On Here In A min...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Dam its been a long day. Put in 15 hrs today. Almost home now.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*anyone know of someone parting out a 63..got a homeboy that needs the trunk lip where the weather strip goes...thanks  *


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 06:46 AM~14744288
> *So you volunteering to come help me out too? :biggrin:
> Also Germaine I know you put a euro on your cutty? Come help?
> Ill have beer. :biggrin:
> *


sure im down... its easy..BUT! i didnt put a euro on my car its a 88 so it came with it..but i have taken it off to switch out my header panel that was cracked. its just a few screws and it comes off. do you already have it assembled?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 12 2009, 11:08 PM~14752507
> *anyone know of someone parting out a 63..got a homeboy that needs the trunk lip where the weather strip goes...thanks
> *


You Can Use A 63 4 Doors ... I Think They May Have Some At That junk Yard i Go To... U Wanna Go Saturday Morning???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 Members: Loco 61, SINICTX

:wave:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Aug 12 2009, 11:31 PM~14752789
> *sure im down... its easy..BUT! i didnt put a euro on my car its a 88 so it came with it..but i have taken it off to switch out my header panel that was cracked. its just a few screws and it comes off. do you already have it assembled?
> *


Scratch them plans. I still need the head light wire harness's for both headlights.
Any body got any?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Aug 13 2009, 12:09 AM~14753280
> *
> *


Sup Jr. ????


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 13 2009, 12:14 AM~14753331
> *Scratch them plans. I still need the head light wire harness's for both headlights.
> Any body got any?
> *


some guy a couple blocks from my house has a euro cutty that he wants to part with... ill swing by tomorrow after work and see if he still has it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Aug 13 2009, 12:30 AM~14753530
> *some guy a couple blocks from my house has a euro cutty that he wants to part with... ill swing by tomorrow after work and see if he still has it
> *


lmk


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good alex


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, SINICTX

Sup dog. you going to ulc meeting friday.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 12 2009, 06:45 PM~14750921
> *I will and Ima sell them CHEAP!
> *


what u got left over pm me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 13 2009, 04:23 AM~14754853
> *what u got left over pm me
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, Macias

Whats Up Hector!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Aug 12 2009, 11:30 PM~14753530
> *some guy a couple blocks from my house has a euro cutty that he wants to part with... ill swing by tomorrow after work and see if he still has it
> *


Say homie does he still have the headlights???? LMK


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Whats up FUNKYTOWN.. Just letting our people know that we got 45 batteries up for grab.. Brand new and are rated from 925-1010cca going for $50-55ea. So holla at me here or call me at (817)422-4329 Carlos aka "Mr.Battery".. Thanks an ready for the wkend!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://hot923.com/mediaplayer/?station=KHH...&channel_title=


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2009, 11:55 PM~14753081
> *You Can Use A 63  4 Doors ... I Think They May Have Some At That junk Yard i Go To... U Wanna Go Saturday Morning???
> *


ill let him know..c if he wants to go..  thanks alex


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 13 2009, 09:24 AM~14755688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks fun :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 13 2009, 08:30 AM~14755730
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, Macias
> 
> ...


whats up bro??? que dice???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Aug 13 2009, 04:50 PM~14760369
> *whats up bro??? que dice???
> *


Nothing just saying whats up. :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whuts good juan hows the cutty coming along fam


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 14 2009, 12:56 AM~14765755
> *whuts good juan hows the cutty coming along fam
> *


Good. Bustin chops to get it painted.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TGIF!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My headlights don't line up with my header panel. All the holes are there but they are a few centimeters off. Any one know what's up?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 14 2009, 04:54 AM~14766576
> *Good. Bustin chops to get it painted.
> *



i need 2 get my whip re painted


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 14 2009, 08:56 AM~14767150
> *My headlights don't line up with my header panel. All the holes are there but they are a few centimeters off. Any one know what's up?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 14 2009, 09:59 AM~14767589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


well there you go. lmao.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

HHHAHAHAH


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC Meeting Tonight Same Place 8:30


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 13 2009, 05:42 PM~14760935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dats My Homie Marc...  Bad Ass


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fortworthmex, Loco 61


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 14 2009, 03:02 PM~14770346
> *ULC Meeting Tonight Same Place  8:30
> *


I will be there.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 13 2009, 04:42 PM~14760935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAJESTICS DETROIT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats Up Fort Worth!
Decent turn out tonight.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

it was some tight shit 2 night it was good seeing my cuzin at the meeting 2night mayne dranked up lets do it big funk town


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 14 2009, 11:11 PM~14774306
> *it was some tight shit 2 night it was good seeing my cuzin at the meeting 2night mayne dranked up lets do it big funk town
> *


 appreciate the brew. I got you.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Aug 14 2009, 03:15 PM~14770459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 14 2009, 11:11 PM~14774306
> *it was some tight shit 2 night it was good seeing my cuzin at the meeting 2night mayne dranked up lets do it big funk town
> *


Thanks For The Beer Brother


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looks like its gonna be a good day







yo dre I need some more 80 grit.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 15 2009, 08:08 AM~14776334
> *looks like its gonna be a good day
> yo dre I need some more 80 grit.
> *


 Holla at me later I gotcha!! 

Edit:
$52.99 Shipped!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 15 2009, 08:10 AM~14776336
> * Holla at me later I gotcha!!
> *


You at home?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:nosad: Work!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 15 2009, 08:12 AM~14776342
> *:nosad: Work!!
> *


owned


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 15 2009, 07:03 AM~14776325
> *Thanks For The Beer  Brother
> *


its coo fam thanks for making me feel welcomed


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 15 2009, 11:14 AM~14776986
> *its coo fam thanks for making me feel welcomed
> *


Waitress tryna holla at you?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 15 2009, 11:14 AM~14776986
> *its coo fam thanks for making me feel welcomed
> *


  

Heres A Video I Took From My Homeboy Bruce's 58 In H-town


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 15 2009, 11:19 AM~14777005
> *Waitress tryna holla at you?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 14 2009, 11:11 PM~14774306
> *it was some tight shit 2 night it was good seeing my cuzin at the meeting 2night mayne dranked up lets do it big funk town
> *


 SORRY I MISSED THE MEETING HOMIES... HAVE THE INLAWS AT MY HOUSE RIGHT NOW :uh: :angry: FUCK, I CAN'T WAIT TILL THEY LEAVE!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 15 2009, 11:48 AM~14777144
> *
> 
> Heres A Video I Took From My Homeboy Bruce's 58 In H-town
> ...


 :0 :0 DAMN THAT BITCH IS CLEEEAAAN!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 15 2009, 11:48 AM~14777144
> *
> 
> Heres A Video I Took From My Homeboy Bruce's 58 In H-town
> ...


 :0 58 vert!!  i love black plates!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 15 2009, 12:10 PM~14777255
> *SORRY I MISSED THE MEETING HOMIES... HAVE THE INLAWS AT MY HOUSE RIGHT NOW :uh:  :angry:  FUCK, I CAN'T WAIT TILL THEY LEAVE!! :biggrin:
> *


BAHAHA its cool oso.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 15 2009, 12:46 PM~14777414
> *BAHAHA its cool oso.
> *


got that at the house if you want it! before i hit the shops.. LMK!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 15 2009, 12:48 PM~14777437
> *got that at the house if you want it! before i hit the shops.. LMK!!
> *


Hold it for me. or bring it to the party tonight...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 15 2009, 10:48 AM~14777144
> *
> 
> Heres A Video I Took From My Homeboy Bruce's 58 In H-town
> ...



maaaaaaaaaaan that 58 is clean


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Aug 15 2009, 01:30 PM~14777689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 14 2009, 07:32 PM~14773940
> * Whats Up Fort Worth!
> Decent turn out tonight.
> *


DAMN I FORGOT ALL ABOUT THE MEETING :angry: :twak: 
Artistics.TX Posted Today, 10:30 AM 
QUOTE(81.7.TX. @ Aug 15 2009, 12:48 PM) 
got that at the house if you want it! before i hit the shops.. LMK!!


Hold it for me. or bring it to the party tonight...  
:scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 15 2009, 10:19 AM~14777005
> *Waitress tryna holla at you?
> *


lol yeah i thought i was tripin she was friendly haha


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 15 2009, 11:29 PM~14782068
> *:420:
> *


wus up loco


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Aug 15 2009, 04:21 PM~14778521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO "Buy me a beer later." :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Aug 16 2009, 01:45 AM~14782156
> *wus up loco
> *


Sup Jr???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 16 2009, 01:51 PM~14784190
> *
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

good pics


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Aug 16 2009, 01:13 PM~14784283
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 thats clean!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Cool lil get together down in the north side! Urban Teez!!! ULC, Streetlife, Bajitos, Suenos Realez. if i forgot someone my bad!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 16 2009, 02:05 PM~14784246
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow is this a project 63 or a Parts car? :uh:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

show in tha hill was tight foreal say alex get at me if u need the banner back


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 16 2009, 09:43 PM~14787114
> *show in tha hill was tight foreal say alex get at me if u need the banner back
> *


Cool. Thank Bro For Getting It For Me... Went To Drop Off A Donation To Homie DQ's Family... :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Aug 16 2009, 02:05 PM~14784246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Are Some Cool Pics..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 16 2009, 08:07 PM~14786163
> *Wow is this a project 63 or a Parts car?  :uh:
> *


that thing cant be brought back to life


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 16 2009, 10:39 PM~14787804
> *that thing cant be brought back to life
> *


He Was


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Still Working :uh: :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Night


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Good Morning Fort Worth.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 17 2009, 06:27 AM~14790184
> *Good Morning Fort Worth.
> *


 :wave: :wave: 

GOOD MORNING FOROS!?!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 17 2009, 08:34 AM~14790467
> *:wave:  :wave:
> 
> GOOD MORNING FOROS!?!
> *


Whats up Oso!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whats good foros que onda oso


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 17 2009, 09:56 AM~14790953
> *whats good foros que onda oso
> *


JUST KICKIN IT HOMIE AT WORK... TIRED, WENT TO THAT TRIBUTE SHOW FOR DQ YESTERDAY PUT ON BY DALLAS LOWRIDERS...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 17 2009, 10:03 AM~14791019
> *JUST KICKIN IT HOMIE AT WORK... TIRED, WENT TO THAT TRIBUTE SHOW FOR DQ YESTERDAY PUT ON BY DALLAS LOWRIDERS...
> *


I ended up spending my money. didnt go any where.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

So I spoke to Joe from Bajitos. He said his club was gonna be out at Trinity Park by the play ground next Sunday 08-23-09 around 3:30 or 4ish. Anyone else gonna head up there. :dunno: I myself will be there hope to see more peeps.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 17 2009, 11:14 AM~14791649
> *So I spoke to Joe from Bajitos. He said his club was gonna be out at Trinity Park by the play ground next Sunday 08-23-09 around 3:30 or 4ish. Anyone else gonna head up there.  :dunno: I myself will be there hope to see more peeps.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

SEPTEMBER 6 AT TRINITY PARK...IMPALAS CC IS HAVING A PICNIC..GET READY  thats all i know..ill look for the lil card or if someone has it post it up


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 17 2009, 09:13 PM~14797759
> *SEPTEMBER 6 AT TRINITY PARK...IMPALAS CC  IS HAVING A PICNIC..GET READY  thats all i know..ill look for the lil card or if someone has it post it up
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 17 2009, 09:39 PM~14798109
> *
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by @~
> *bigmike64,Aug 17 2009, 10:26 PM~14798700]
> :wave:
> *_


_
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, SINICTX


:wave:_


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 17 2009, 10:29 PM~14798744
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, SINICTX
> :wave:
> *


WUSSSAPPENING Alex!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Morning Foros.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 18 2009, 08:56 AM~14802480
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Can Get On At Wurk Again ... :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 17 2009, 10:52 PM~14799081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They Have Some Sweet Rides


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 18 2009, 09:13 AM~14802546
> *  :420:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 10:38 AM~14803107
> *
> *


Sup homie!?!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 18 2009, 10:41 AM~14803132
> *Sup homie!?!
> *


Chillen bro.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

LOOKING FOR SOME STREET ALL CHROM 14'S... SOMEONE HIT ME UP!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 18 2009, 09:21 PM~14810281
> *LOOKING FOR SOME STREET ALL CHROM 14'S... SOMEONE HIT ME UP!!!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 18 2009, 09:35 PM~14810466
> *:ugh:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*SOLD!!!*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 09:53 PM~14810693
> *Chrome with gold nipples. 100 spoke with tires 400 OBO
> No offer to low need these gone by Wednesday.
> 
> ...


14'S OR 13'S... OR 26'S???? :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 18 2009, 09:55 PM~14810714
> *14'S OR 13'S... OR 26'S???? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


14's


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good juan whutz new bro


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

say alex do u jus want me 2 take the banner 2 the nex meeting


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 18 2009, 10:07 PM~14810862
> *whutz good juan whutz new bro
> *


Nothing bro. just chillen.  How bout you? How's the new crib?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 10:15 PM~14810957
> *Nothing bro. just chillen.   How bout you? How's the new crib?
> *


NEW CRIB? SINIC BIG BALLIN!!!???!!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

move in on the 26 baller on a buget thats why baby hasnt got any wheels yet lol


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 18 2009, 09:21 PM~14810281
> *LOOKING FOR SOME STREET ALL CHROM 14'S... SOMEONE HIT ME UP!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 18 2009, 10:09 PM~14810886
> *say alex do u jus want me 2 take the banner 2 the nex meeting
> *


PM Me your Number And I'll Meet Up Wit You Later Today...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 09:53 PM~14810693
> *Chrome with gold nipples. 100 spoke with tires 400 OBO
> No offer to low need these gone by Wednesday.
> 
> ...



















*Sittin in the garage. need sold today. not tomorrow.
No offer to low. 400 obo*
*SOLD!!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 19 2009, 07:47 AM~14814055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*STAINLESS POLISHING*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:uh:




> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 18 2009, 09:53 PM~14810693
> *Chrome with gold nipples. 100 spoke with tires 400 OBO
> No offer to low need these gone by Wednesday.
> 
> ...



















*Sittin in the garage. need sold today. not tomorrow.
No offer to low. 400 obo*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 19 2009, 08:36 AM~14814221
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 19 2009, 09:21 AM~14814442
> *:angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 19 2009, 09:39 AM~14814566
> *
> *


Sup Pimp??? You Sanding Your Ride???? :uh: Hey You Going Saturday ???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 19 2009, 09:41 AM~14814579
> *Sup Pimp???  You Sanding Your Ride???? :uh:  Hey You Going Saturday ???
> *


WHATS SATURDAY!?! :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 19 2009, 09:41 AM~14814579
> *Sup Pimp???  You Sanding Your Ride???? :uh:  Hey You Going Saturday ???
> *


Yes sir. and IDK anymore.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 19 2009, 10:19 AM~14814839
> *WHATS SATURDAY!?! :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


kick back at skims pad.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 19 2009, 11:17 AM~14815361
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn it was dead in here today.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

it sure was dead "SPORT" lol


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Funky Town


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

whats good fort weezy?!?!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

Streetlife72 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Fernando Hit Me Up...


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64_@Aug 19 2009, 11:01 PM~14822947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64_@Aug 19 2009, 08:01 PM~14822947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE IS THE REST OF THE PICS OF THAT GIRL


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 19 2009, 10:04 PM~14822984
> *WHERE IS THE REST OF THE PICS OF THAT GIRL
> *


On MANOSAS.COM :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 19 2009, 11:04 PM~14822984
> *WHERE IS THE REST OF THE PICS OF THAT GIRL
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Aug 19 2009, 11:04 PM~14822984-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...













hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Aug 20 2009, 12:16 AM~14823839
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64_@Aug 19 2009, 10:33 PM~14822577
> *whats good fort weezy?!?!
> *


Whats POpin??? Looks Like Im Crashing Out Early Today... Got Lots of Work But It Can Wait For Tomorrow...  Good Thing Works Picking Up :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning! Ready For Another Day... :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

was up loco :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Another day.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 06:15 AM~14825192
> *Another day.
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 20 2009, 07:13 AM~14825187
> *was up loco  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Oscar ? Hey You Going Saturday?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 06:18 AM~14825205
> *Sup Oscar ?  Hey You Going Saturday?
> *


 :dunno: donde?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 20 2009, 07:28 AM~14825229
> *:dunno: donde?
> *


 :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 07:15 AM~14825192
> *Another day.
> *


Get Out There And Start Sanding.... Its Not Hot Right Now NO Excuse


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 07:34 AM~14825241
> *Get Out There And Start Sanding.... Its Not Hot Right Now NO Excuse
> *


LOL You should see what I have done to it now. Hella sanding.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I call bullchit!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 20 2009, 08:27 AM~14825420
> *I call bullchit!!  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 20 2009, 06:27 AM~14825420
> *I call bullchit!!  :biggrin:
> *


pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What yall wanna see. The euro kit? The woodgrain steering wheel? The body work? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 09:53 AM~14825853
> *What yall wanna see. The euro kit? The woodgrain steering wheel? The body work? :0
> *


You Out There Sanding...  Post Them Or Didnt Happen :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 09:57 AM~14825877
> *You Out There Sanding...  Post Them Or Didnt Happen :biggrin:
> *











Yesterdays work. I did the door and and passenger quarter.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Last weeks work.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GET HER DONE!!!!



> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 18 2008, 05:30 AM~9969054
> *Que onda Loco!
> 
> Well after 10 years of waiting, 1800 miles total for the trip, 14 hours each way, driving through rain, hail, sleet, and snow!  From Durango, CO to its new home here in Fort Worth, TX!  I present you with my new 1964 Chevy IMPALA SS....
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Okay Looking Good For 10 Minutes Of Sanding... Keep It Up Juan.. 




> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 10:07 AM~14825958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 10:12 AM~14826000
> *Okay Looking Good For 10 Minutes Of Sanding... Keep It Up Juan..
> *


Nope. 1 1/2 hours a panel with a small orbital electric 5 dollar sander from Big lots


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Still need some hardware and light harness.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Go get the compressor and DA from Ray!! Knock dat chit out hella fast!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 20 2009, 10:22 AM~14826104
> *:0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Go get the compressor and DA from Ray!! Knock dat chit out hella fast!
> *


still takes time with that lil ass compressor.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 10:23 AM~14826111
> *still takes time with that lil ass compressor.
> *


Still faster than your electric orbital! :uh: Besides you aint doing anything anyways!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 20 2009, 10:25 AM~14826132
> *Still faster than your electric orbital!  :uh: Besides you aint doing anything anyways!!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL. Bout to pick up some aircraft paint remover.


3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, fatmexican55
Sup homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 20 2009, 10:25 AM~14826132
> *Still faster than your electric orbital!  :uh: Besides you aint doing anything anyways!!  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im almost done.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 10:41 AM~14826302
> *Im almost done.
> *


 :nono: :nono: 
STILL HAVE A LONG WAY TO GO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 20 2009, 10:47 AM~14826358
> *:nono:  :nono:
> STILL HAVE A LONG WAY TO GO
> *


 :yes: 



Where You Been David????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 20 2009, 10:47 AM~14826358
> *:nono:  :nono:
> STILL HAVE A LONG WAY TO GO
> *


Im an optimist.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 10:52 AM~14826413
> *:yes:
> Where You Been David????
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 11:03 AM~14826516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUP HOMIE!?! WHEN THE 61 COMING OUT!????!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

HA! HA! HE FUKKIN THE SHIT OUT OF PINK PANTHER!! LMAO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 20 2009, 11:06 AM~14826535
> *SUP HOMIE!?! WHEN THE 61 COMING OUT!????!
> *


Soon..  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 11:13 AM~14826573
> *Soon..     :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: PICS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 11:13 AM~14826573
> *Soon..     :biggrin:
> *


DRIVE IT TO SKIM'S ... PICK ME UP :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 11:03 AM~14826516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 20 2009, 11:14 AM~14826579
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  PICS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 20 2009, 11:18 AM~14826598
> *DRIVE IT TO SKIM'S ... PICK ME UP :biggrin:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 11:19 AM~14826609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

LUNCH TIME


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 19 2009, 11:08 PM~14823722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's her right thurrrr!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn been busy in here today!!  


Juan i also have some paint brushes!! Jew know to paint your car!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 20 2009, 01:55 PM~14828235
> *Damn been busy in here today!!
> Juan i also have some paint brushes!! Jew know to paint your car!!
> *


 :angry: Why dont you paint your car with it.















:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Aug 20 2009, 11:20 AM~14826624-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOUTHERN64_@Aug 20 2009, 11:41 AM~14826815
> *That's her right thurrrr!!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 20 2009, 01:55 PM~14828235
> *Damn been busy in here today!!
> Juan i also have some paint brushes!! Jew know to paint your car!!
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 02:30 PM~14828520
> *:angry:  Why dont you paint your car with it.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: Im gonna use the roller!! Trying to get that textured look!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 20 2009, 02:37 PM~14828590
> *:twak: Im gonna use the roller!! Trying to get that textured look!!!
> *


old school popcorn. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 02:37 PM~14828584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:|




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2009, 02:37 PM~14828584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 gallons of clear and some flake would set it off right!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 20 2009, 03:04 PM~14828936
> *2 gallons of clear and some flake would set it off right!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

hahahah :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 20 2009, 04:02 PM~14829587
> *hahahah  :biggrin:
> *


Soon as I get my hardware Ima need your help putting this euro on. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 20 2009, 08:56 AM~14826448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 20 2009, 04:58 PM~14830191
> *Soon as I get my hardware Ima need your help putting this euro on. :biggrin:
> *


just let me know.. i got my volt meter ready  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 20 2009, 07:51 PM~14832058
> *just let me know.. i got my volt meter ready   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 19 2009, 09:08 PM~14823722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Storms coming be safe out there.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :420:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*GO COWBOYS</span>*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 21 2009, 05:31 AM~14836503
> *GO COWBOYS</span>
> *


*
AND RANGERS!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 06:56 AM~14836407
> *Storms coming be safe out there.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats $h!t Was Bad Out There Earlier.. Lighting Hitting Everything In Sight... hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Pic from this mornings storm.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 09:12 AM~14836932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats A BadA$$ Picture There Juan... Nice


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 21 2009, 09:06 AM~14836897
> *AND RANGERS!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X2!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 21 2009, 09:14 AM~14836951
> *Thats A BadA$$ Picture There Juan... Nice
> *


Their is a more intense one that the guy took.let me get it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Crazy. that shit was loud


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 21 2009, 09:17 AM~14836976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, Artistics.TX, D!!!

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1334207339.html
:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 21 2009, 09:37 AM~14837109
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1334207339.html
> :0
> *


Nice.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 21 2009, 09:37 AM~14837109
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1334207339.html
> :0
> *


 :roflmao: "CODE A/C" :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 21 2009, 10:28 AM~14837473
> *:roflmao: "CODE A/C"  :rofl:
> *


NO TRADS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

13" 100 Spoke D's NEW 1G :0 
Savings 5 Bills +/-
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/1335058514.html


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 21 2009, 02:55 PM~14840397
> *13" 100 Spoke D's  NEW 1G :0
> Savings  5 Bills +/-
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/1335058514.html
> *


 :0 
WISH THEY WERE 72 SPOKES


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 21 2009, 03:11 PM~14840589
> *:0
> WISH THEY WERE 72 SPOKES
> *


  72s 88s 100s All the Same Price At Dayton Wire Wheels... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 21 2009, 03:11 PM~14840589
> *:0
> WISH THEY WERE 72 SPOKES
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im ready to start downing some cold ones


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 21 2009, 04:03 PM~14841114
> *im ready to start downing some cold ones
> *


Bout to drink a few my self.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

were yall there when they were playing ramon ayala at the latin fest????it was fukin off the hook


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 21 2009, 04:13 PM~14841202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Sup Cats


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 21 2009, 04:07 PM~14841143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: 1 Budweiser 1 Bud Light!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Aug 21 2009, 04:18 PM~14841278
> *Sup Cats
> *


Whats Going On Ramon????


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 21 2009, 04:17 PM~14841263
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 21 2009, 04:24 PM~14841357
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 21 2009, 04:19 PM~14841297
> *:machinegun: 1 Budweiser 1 Bud Light!!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 21 2009, 04:20 PM~14841311
> *Whats Going On Ramon????
> *


still doing footwork day and night even when at work you know the deal when your trying to get events together Alex


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:420: :no:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 22 2009, 08:38 AM~14846614
> *:420:  :no:
> *



Sup Wey! :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61, Macias

Sup Loco just called your monkey butt! U screening calls or what! :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What time we heading out?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

at about 4


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lmao j/k


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

2 Members: fortworthmex, sixty7imp

sup bro how u been??


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Anybody got 13x7 all chrome in mint condition that they wanna sell??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 22 2009, 01:50 PM~14848006
> *lmao j/k
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Any body gonna be out tonight??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Funky town who's rollin tonight?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 22 2009, 04:45 PM~14849445
> *Sup Funky town who's rollin tonight?
> *


WASSUP FOROS, WASSUP 80 ELDOG


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I had a good time at Skim's house


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Aug 22 2009, 11:28 AM~14847284
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61, Macias
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Tips, tricks on replacing upper and lower a-frame bushings??? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 23 2009, 11:22 AM~14853689
> *Tips, tricks on replacing upper and lower a-frame bushings???  :dunno:
> *


AHAHA You aint going no where! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 23 2009, 01:02 PM~14854358
> *:angry:
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

alright funky town one more shot here. 3000obo 














[/img]]http://i43.tinypic.com/102tsv7.jpg[/img]







no motor in the car. call jay 817-845-8332.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Man if I had the cash I would scoop that cash up so quick.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks SINICTX For Taking The ULC Banner....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up guys!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 10:17 AM~14862252
> *Whats up guys!
> *


HI


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

whats going on foros :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Aug 24 2009, 10:17 AM~14862260-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Big Dog Making Big Moves. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats Up People?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 11:15 AM~14863497
> *
> Sup Big Dog Making Big Moves. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Aug 24 2009, 10:18 AM~14862277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol how the hell do you multi quote alex...i spent some time trying to figure it out and couldnt..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

copy and paste


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 24 2009, 03:51 PM~14865693
> *lol how the hell do you multi quote alex...i spent some time trying to figure it out and couldnt..
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 23 2009, 11:22 AM~14853689
> *Tips, tricks on replacing upper and lower a-frame bushings???  :dunno:
> *


Busted out the BFH and went to work. We'll see what happens!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 24 2009, 04:10 PM~14865865
> *Busted out the BFH and went to work. We'll see what happens!
> *


Take Those Pics!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2009, 04:11 PM~14865889
> *Take Those Pics!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2009, 04:11 PM~14865889
> *Take Those Pics!
> *


He will take lots of pics. but you aint gonna see em.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 24 2009, 12:24 PM~14863599
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


You making major moves Im moving lil wait. LMAO. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 07:28 PM~14867884
> *He will take lots of pics. but you aint gonna see em.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 07:28 PM~14867884
> *He will take lots of pics. but you aint gonna see em.
> *


 :biggrin: Their for when i start my build!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 24 2009, 09:38 PM~14869502
> *:biggrin: Their for when i start my build!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :ugh: Thought You Already Started To Fix Up Your Ride... 
Just Post Those Pics Up.. START THAT NEW TOPIC


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2009, 10:05 PM~14869761
> *:ugh: Thought You Already Started To Fix Up Your Ride...
> Just Post Those Pics Up.. START THAT NEW TOPIC
> *


Shes not nice enuff for the internetz!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 24 2009, 10:25 PM~14869988
> *Shes not nice enuff for the internetz!
> *


Post Them... Every Car Has A Start


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 24 2009, 10:55 PM~14870349
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Aug 24 2009, 10:55 PM~14870349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you figure it out?


:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 11:27 PM~14870697
> *you figure it out?
> you figure it out?
> you figure it out?
> ...


 :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Fort Worth  Another Day Another Dollar


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2009, 07:18 AM~14872829
> *Good Morning Fort Worth   Another Day Another Dollar
> *


Sounds about right. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2009, 07:18 AM~14872829
> *Good Morning Fort Worth   Another Day Another Dollar
> *


Same shit different color!! :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 25 2009, 09:03 AM~14873269
> *Same shit different color!!  :0
> *


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*QUE ONDA FOROS* :wave:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good foros


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 24 2009, 11:27 PM~14870697
> *you figure it out?
> you figure it out?
> you figure it out?
> ...


no sir Not yet lol..too complicated for me


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 25 2009, 10:54 AM~14873991
> *whutz good foros
> *


SUP HOMIE???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Aug 25 2009, 10:34 AM~14873840
> *QUE ONDA FOROS :wave:
> *


same shirt different day


----------



## Pepper69R (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2009, 07:24 AM~14873397
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Nasty. Now that's a dump. :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

que onda oso whuts new bro


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whuts good juan any more sandin on the cutty


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 25 2009, 10:55 AM~14873996
> *no sir Not yet lol..too complicated for me
> *


LOL One of these days Ill show you. Its not hard.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 25 2009, 11:16 AM~14874194
> *whuts good juan any more sandin on the cutty
> *


LOTS OF SANDING homie. :biggrin: Dec 31 it will have candy.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, BAD TIMES 79

Sup Fool!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 11:34 AM~14874288
> *LOTS OF SANDING homie.  :biggrin:  Dec 31 it will have candy.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

U KNOW THIS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 11:34 AM~14874288
> *LOTS OF SANDING homie.  :biggrin:  Dec 31 it will have candy.
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 25 2009, 01:12 PM~14875304
> *:0  :uh:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 11:34 AM~14874288
> *LOTS OF SANDING homie.  :biggrin:  Dec 31 it will have candy.
> *


MOST PEOPLE DONT WORK ON THAT DAY UNLESS U SELL BEER ....LOL
PARTY TIME :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

MAYBE SANTA WILL PAINT IT TO U ON DEC. 25.... :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 25 2009, 01:29 PM~14875445
> *MOST PEOPLE DONT WORK ON THAT DAY UNLESS U SELL BEER ....LOL
> PARTY TIME :biggrin:
> *


It will be candied by the 31. My prediction is way before the 31. But my goal is the 31.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 25 2009, 01:30 PM~14875453
> *MAYBE SANTA WILL PAINT  IT FOR U ON DEC. 25.... :cheesy:
> *


Lets hope so. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 11:34 AM~14874288
> *LOTS OF SANDING homie.  :biggrin:  Dec 31 it will have candy.
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Aren't you cool. Motivational pictures.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2009, 03:08 PM~14876444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 03:16 PM~14876532
> *Aren't you cool. Motivational pictures.
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lets Get Together And Help Out Juan Strip That Paint Off His Car...One Of These Afternoons.. I Got Three Sanders Anyone Got Paper?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2009, 03:26 PM~14876679
> *Lets Get Together And Help Out Juan Strip That Paint Off His Car...One Of These Afternoons.. I Got Three Sanders Anyone Got Paper?
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 03:16 PM~14876532
> *Aren't you cool. Motivational pictures.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Aug 25 2009, 03:32 PM~14876741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


Did You Get Those Two Emails David?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2009, 03:26 PM~14876679
> *Lets Get Together And Help Out Juan Strip That Paint Off His Car...One Of These Afternoons.. I Got Three Sanders Anyone Got Paper?
> *


Thanks but no thanks I have all the supplies I need to finish what I have. appreciate it though.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

JUAN........ Motivational picture


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 03:41 PM~14876864
> *Thanks but no thanks I have all the supplies I need to finish what I have. appreciate it though.
> *


PICS...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 25 2009, 03:42 PM~14876887
> *PICS...
> *


of the paint remover? and spachila?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 25 2009, 03:41 PM~14876875
> *JUAN........ Motivational picture
> 
> 
> ...


That is pimp right there!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 03:41 PM~14876864
> *Thanks but no thanks I have all the supplies I need to finish what I have. appreciate it though.
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: :loco: 

Get Her Done Already :banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2009, 03:47 PM~14876939
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:  :loco:
> 
> Get Her Done Already :banghead:
> *


4-sho


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2009, 03:38 PM~14876833
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Did You Get Those Two Emails David?
> *


got them thanks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, teal62impala, Estrella Car Club

Sup Ramon??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 25 2009, 03:41 PM~14876864
> *Thanks but no thanks I have all the supplies I need to finish what I have. appreciate it though.
> *


u know the deal..pics or it isnt happpennninn


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 25 2009, 05:46 PM~14878159
> *u know the deal..pics or it isnt happpennninn
> *


of the paint remover?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

yes please......j k bro  lets c a pic of u sanding


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC MEETING THIS FRIDAY NIGHT SAME PLACE


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 25 2009, 03:32 PM~14876741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


       :420: :420: :h5:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

45 yr old ball joints :angry: one side down one side to go! :yessad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 25 2009, 09:04 PM~14880174
> *45 yr old ball joints  :angry: one side down one side to go!  :yessad:
> *


damn did u extend the arms?.....i mean if ur going to juice it..what u use to change em out? my cutlass ones are all fucked up


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 25 2009, 09:18 PM~14880331
> *damn did u extend the arms?.....i mean if ur going to juice it..what u use to change em out? my cutlass ones are all fucked up
> *


sometime next year!! i had to put new ones!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Aug 25 2009, 07:14 PM~14878943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost there buddy.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its Going To Be Another Long Night :420:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 25 2009, 11:53 PM~14882516
> *uffin:
> *


 :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Rise N Shine Fort Worth Time To Get Back To Work...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2009, 07:05 AM~14884532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Good Morning Fort Worth


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 26 2009, 08:54 AM~14884744
> *Good Morning Fort Worth
> *


 :h5: You Ready For Us To Come Over?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Aug 26 2009, 08:54 AM~14884744-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 26 2009, 10:26 AM~14885406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats what I got.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 26 2009, 10:35 AM~14885480
> *thats what I got.
> *


I Passed By Yesterday And Your Ride Looked The Same :scrutinize: 

When You Want Us Overthere?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 26 2009, 11:16 AM~14885807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. Dont worry bout me just yet.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 26 2009, 12:00 PM~14886232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Streetlife CC Fort Worth, TX attends show in Temple Texas Aug. 23, 2009.


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Other cars at the Temple car show...


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Some more pictures from the Temple Tx Car Show.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 26 2009, 12:48 PM~14886727
> *Streetlife CC Fort Worth, TX attends show in Temple Texas Aug. 23, 2009.
> 
> 
> ...


Those Are Some Nice PICS...


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

And some more...








































































:0


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2009, 11:58 AM~14886823
> *Those Are Some Nice PICS...
> *



 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 26 2009, 01:00 PM~14886834
> *And some more...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Night pics


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 26 2009, 01:05 PM~14886882
> *:0
> *


lmao


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 26 2009, 01:00 PM~14886834
> *And some more...
> 
> 
> ...


good pics .....with chuco


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 26 2009, 12:05 PM~14886882
> *:0
> *



LMAO!

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 26 2009, 12:10 PM~14886921
> *Night pics
> *



Thanks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Man I Just Got Back From Lunch... Yummy Yeah Right..LOL :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 26 2009, 12:00 PM~14886834
> *And some more...
> 
> 
> ...


those are some thoed pics didnt have a chance 2 make it 2 this show maybe next time


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

> Other cars at the Temple car show...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2009, 09:42 PM~14892136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn!!! How old is Fernando???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

U.L.C. MEETING TOMMOROW NIGHT AT 8:30, AT ANTHONYS PLACE... REMEMBER, WE NEED TO HAVE ATLEAST 1 OR 2 REPRESENTATIVES FROM EACH CLUB, SHOP OR BUSINESS AT EVERY MEETING SO WE ARE ALL KEPT UP TO DATE ON SHOWS, PICNICS AND FUNDRAISERS... LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AND MEETING SOME NEW RIDERS!!!

OSO
SUBLIMINAL C.C. PRES.

SGT. AT ARMS U.L.C.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 27 2009, 08:30 AM~14895712
> *U.L.C. MEETING TOMMOROW NIGHT AT 8:30, AT ANTHONYS PLACE... REMEMBER, WE NEED TO HAVE ATLEAST 1 OR 2 REPRESENTATIVES FROM EACH CLUB, SHOP OR BUSINESS AT EVERY MEETING SO WE ARE ALL KEPT UP TO DATE ON SHOWS, PICNICS AND FUNDRAISERS... LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AND MEETING SOME NEW RIDERS!!!
> 
> OSO
> ...


    TTT


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

THIRSTY THURSDAYS!! :nicoderm:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 27 2009, 09:55 AM~14896268
> *THIRSTY THURSDAYS!!  :nicoderm:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2009, 09:42 PM~14892136
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2009, 08:42 PM~14892136
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn! I had hair!! 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 27 2009, 11:09 AM~14896936
> *Damn! I had hair!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :0 LMAO!! i WAS gonna say something!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Aug 27 2009, 08:30 AM~14895712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


full head of hair. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 27 2009, 11:09 AM~14896936
> *Damn! I had hair!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


"Boulevard Nights" Is An Original


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Dre Motivation!


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

ULC meeting is tomorrow. I've noticed that our crowd has gotten smaller. I want to remind everyone that the meetings help support those who have planned events. So let's keep the unity going and continue to support ULC and the car clubs who participate and also those who don't. Hope to see everyone there!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 27 2009, 05:24 PM~14900893
> *ULC meeting is tomorrow. I've noticed that our crowd has gotten smaller. I want to remind everyone that the meetings help support those who have planned events. So let's keep the unity going and continue to support ULC and the car clubs who participate and also those who don't. Hope to see everyone there!!
> *


100%


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 27 2009, 06:30 AM~14895712
> *U.L.C. MEETING TOMMOROW NIGHT AT 8:30, AT ANTHONYS PLACE... REMEMBER, WE NEED TO HAVE ATLEAST 1 OR 2 REPRESENTATIVES FROM EACH CLUB, SHOP OR BUSINESS AT EVERY MEETING SO WE ARE ALL KEPT UP TO DATE ON SHOWS, PICNICS AND FUNDRAISERS... LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AND MEETING SOME NEW RIDERS!!!
> 
> OSO
> ...


Homie my plate ...lol


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, 817LoLo
:wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 27 2009, 01:48 PM~14898520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 27 2009, 05:24 PM~14900893
> *ULC meeting is tomorrow. I've noticed that our crowd has gotten smaller. I want to remind everyone that the meetings help support those who have planned events. So let's keep the unity going and continue to support ULC and the car clubs who participate and also those who don't. Hope to see everyone there!!
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Its FRIDAY!! Ready to get my drink on!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good times. see every one at the meeting tonight


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Whoses all going tonite to da meeting "ULC"???


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

sup Funky Town! uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Aug 28 2009, 10:43 AM~14908146
> *Whoses all going tonite to da meeting "ULC"???
> *


I'll Be There


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

U.L.C. MEETING TONIGHT AT 8:30, AT ANTHONYS PLACE... REMEMBER, WE NEED TO HAVE ATLEAST 1 OR 2 REPRESENTATIVES FROM EACH CLUB, SHOP OR BUSINESS AT EVERY MEETING SO WE ARE ALL KEPT UP TO DATE ON SHOWS, PICNICS AND FUNDRAISERS... LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING EVERYONE AND MEETING SOME NEW RIDERS!!!

OSO
SUBLIMINAL C.C. PRES.

SGT. AT ARMS U.L.C.


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Aug 28 2009, 09:43 AM~14908146
> *Whoses all going tonite to da meeting "ULC"???
> *



I'll be there.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I vote that Sgt at Arms buys a round of beer for everyone!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 28 2009, 11:29 AM~14908656
> *I vote that Sgt at Arms buys a round of beer for everyone!!
> *


I 2nd that motion.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 28 2009, 11:29 AM~14908656
> *I vote that Sgt at Arms buys a round of beer for everyone!!
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

IM HUNGOVER... DONT KNOW IF I WILL MAKE IT... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 28 2009, 11:55 AM~14908884
> *IM HUNGOVER... DONT KNOW IF I WILL MAKE IT... :biggrin:
> *


BOO!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 28 2009, 11:55 AM~14908884
> *IM HUNGOVER... DONT KNOW IF I WILL MAKE IT... :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I see matt! Whats up bro?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:cheesy: JUST PLAYING WEY!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juan just been workn bro tryn to finish my tahoe & paint it school allready started & the wife has to have it going to take the kids......... How has everyone been? Street Life way to rep it in Temple


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 28 2009, 11:31 AM~14909255
> *Sup Juan just been workn bro tryn to finish my tahoe & paint it school allready started & the wife has to have it going to take the kids......... How has everyone been? Street Life way to rep it in Temple
> *


sup matt!!!! pickn up y frame 2marro!!! wana help me load and unload that beeeitch???? need a few guys!!! i will buy the brew!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Were & what time?? call a brotha up


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 28 2009, 11:31 AM~14909255
> *Sup Juan just been workn bro tryn to finish my tahoe & paint it school allready started & the wife has to have it going to take the kids......... How has everyone been? Street Life way to rep it in Temple
> *



:biggrin: Thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Aug 28 2009, 12:31 PM~14909255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM INFO I will help!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 28 2009, 12:43 PM~14909437
> *sup matt!!!! pickn up y frame 2marro!!! wana help me load and unload that beeeitch???? need a few guys!!! i will buy the brew!!
> *


 







Sup MATT>???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 11:15 AM~14909859
> *Already Matt. Come on out tonight. We will chop it up
> PM INFO I will help!
> *


im gona try to be there :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

WORK WORK WORK WORK :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 28 2009, 01:18 PM~14909900
> *WORK WORK WORK WORK :420:
> *


I Hear You Bro... You Going To ULC MEETING Tonight?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, SINICTX, 80 Eldog



uffin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Gona try brother


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

BE AT THE MEETING 2 NIGHT SEE YALL BOIS UP THERE WHOS ALL GOING


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hell yeah there is some movement in this thread today!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 28 2009, 11:57 AM~14909616
> *Were & what time?? call a brotha up
> *


im pick up the trailor 2 night and want to head that way "garland" by 1pm!!
i got a saburban so we can all roll and blaze out!!! save tha brew for wen i get back to tha funk!!!

need all the help i can get!!!! 3/16 on all 4 sides!!!!!! not a roller!!!

817 709 4391 chris!!! text me to let me no ur down bra!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 28 2009, 12:22 PM~14909949
> *BE AT THE MEETING 2 NIGHT SEE YALL BOIS UP THERE WHOS ALL GOING
> *


wat time and ware it at??? might bring tha vert for my 1st visit to ulc!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 11:24 AM~14909982
> *Hell yeah there is some movement in this thread today!
> *


  ill be at the meeting Juan & Alex are buying the BEER!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 80 Eldog, Artistics.TX, SINICTX, dunk420


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 28 2009, 01:38 PM~14910168
> *  ill be at the meeting Juan & Alex are buying the BEER!
> *


wo wo wo hold up *****


:roflmao:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 28 2009, 11:37 AM~14910147
> *wat time and ware it at??? might bring tha vert for my 1st visit to ulc!!!
> *


420 its around the corner from my house homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

looks heavy!!!! :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 11:45 AM~14910258
> *wo wo wo hold up *****
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 28 2009, 12:45 PM~14910259
> *420 its around the corner from my house homie
> *


they got gud food???


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 28 2009, 12:47 PM~14910281
> *they got gud food???
> *


NEVER TRIED THE FOOD BUT THE BEER IS COLD


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 28 2009, 12:48 PM~14910292
> *NEVER TRIED THE FOOD BUT THE BEER IS COLD
> *


my wife gona need to eat!!! she due in 3 weeks!! it is a restarant rite?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

yeah its a resturant the food looks good bro i jus never tried it tho


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

when you ready


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 28 2009, 01:51 PM~14910326
> *yeah its a resturant  the food looks good bro i jus never tried it tho
> *


its decent. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 28 2009, 01:45 PM~14910259
> *420 its around the corner from my house homie
> *


thought u lived here in in riverside?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 12:53 PM~14910341
> *its decent. :biggrin:
> *


and it starts at 420????


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

the food is ok meet me at tha house & fallow me there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 28 2009, 01:54 PM~14910360
> *and it starts at 420????
> *


420? Naw 830 LOL


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 28 2009, 11:54 AM~14910358
> *thought u lived here in in riverside?
> *


yea i do just go down sylv to mechem


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 28 2009, 12:54 PM~14910361
> *the food is ok  meet me at tha house & fallow me there
> *


i get off werk at 330!!!! i will call u!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 28 2009, 11:56 AM~14910390
> *i get off werk at 330!!!!  i will call u!!!!
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## I G0T DAT (Oct 7, 2008)

*"" BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE STREETS WITH YOUR OWN CUSTOM RIMS ""..WE ALSO CUSTOMIZE GAS AND BRAKE PEDALS ENGRAVED WHATEVER YOU WANT ON EM....GIVE US A CALL TO GET WHATEVER QUOTES YOU NEED....954-651-2061...*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Aug 28 2009, 12:18 PM~14910640
> *"" BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE STREETS WITH YOUR OWN CUSTOM RIMS ""..WE ALSO CUSTOMIZE GAS AND BRAKE PEDALS ENGRAVED WHATEVER YOU WANT ON EM....GIVE US A CALL TO GET WHATEVER QUOTES  YOU NEED....954-651-2061...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 28 2009, 01:24 PM~14910727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 28 2009, 02:21 PM~14910687
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 28 2009, 04:38 PM~14912389
> *
> *


you coming out tonight?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*$ 333,000,000.00 DOLLARS*


----------



## INDIVIDUALS 4LIFE (May 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I G0T DAT_@Aug 28 2009, 12:18 PM~14910640
> *"" BE THE ONLY ONE IN THE STREETS WITH YOUR OWN CUSTOM RIMS ""..WE ALSO CUSTOMIZE GAS AND BRAKE PEDALS ENGRAVED WHATEVER YOU WANT ON EM....GIVE US A CALL TO GET WHATEVER QUOTES  YOU NEED....954-651-2061...
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: :barf:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

not gona make the meeting tonight  taken the wife 2 see a movie cuz im spending all day 2maro doing my frame!!! mat and artistic i will see you 2mara mornen!!!! hit me up!!! yall have fun 2night!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 28 2009, 03:49 PM~14913290
> *not gona make the meeting tonight   taken the wife 2 see a movie  cuz im spending all day 2maro doing my frame!!! mat and artistic i will see you 2mara mornen!!!! hit me up!!! yall have fun 2night!!
> *


just give me a shout


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 28 2009, 03:49 PM~14913290
> *not gona make the meeting tonight   taken the wife 2 see a movie  cuz im spending all day 2maro doing my frame!!! mat and artistic i will see you 2mara mornen!!!! hit me up!!! yall have fun 2night!!
> *


Damn you have to go see a chick flick that sucks but you have to keep them happy if they aren't happy no one is!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 28 2009, 04:00 PM~14913414
> *Damn you have to go see a chick flick that sucks but you have to keep them happy if they aren't happy no one is!
> *


AMEN! Thats for sure Brother


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

http://lowcoscarclub.com/

my alltime favorite video..check it out its really cool


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sneak peek of my door panels


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 28 2009, 06:56 PM~14914115
> *Sneak peek of my door panels
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 28 2009, 05:53 PM~14913332
> *just give me a shout
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 28 2009, 06:56 PM~14914115
> *Sneak peek of my door panels
> 
> 
> ...


Mike those look fantastic


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I want to thank every one that came out to the ULC meeting. We had alot of good people in attendance. If possible we would like to get a few people from:

Impalas South Side
Boulevard Aces
Bajitos


and more solo riders. 

------------------------------------------------

We talked about the cruise here in Fort Worth which is no longer welcomed at the Sonic on Main. So we will be going to the Sonic on University for the time being. This is only until we have found a more suitable place (If Applicable). 

-------------------------------------------------

The last thing that I will share with you guys that we talked about was a possible event to be held here in Fort Worth around October. This is still in rough draft faze so please bare with me on the details. So far we are considering Gateway park again...

------------------------------------------------

Once again I want to thank ever one who attended our meeting tonight and would appreciate it if you guys continued to attend. Be sure to get with Alex aka Loco61 if you have any new events to add to our calender.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2009, 01:14 AM~14917069
> *I want to thank every one that came out to the ULC meeting. We had alot of good people in attendance. If possible we would like to get a few people from:
> 
> Impalas South Side
> ...


  Thanks for the update


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 28 2009, 05:38 PM~14913899
> *http://lowcoscarclub.com/
> 
> my alltime favorite video..check it out its really cool
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2009, 01:14 AM~14917069
> *I want to thank every one that came out to the ULC meeting. We had alot of good people in attendance. If possible we would like to get a few people from:
> 
> Impalas South Side
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Aug 29 2009, 10:41 AM~14918613
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :h5:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Aug 29 2009, 08:02 AM~14918024
> * Thanks for the update
> *


X2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2009, 01:14 AM~14917069
> *
> 
> We talked about the cruise here in Fort Worth which is no longer welcomed at the Sonic on Main. So we will be going to the Sonic on University for the time being. This is only until we have found a more suitable place (If Applicable).
> ...


is this mean back to hemphill car wash??? :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 29 2009, 11:30 AM~14918878
> *is this mean back to hemphill car wash??? :cheesy:
> *


I dont know. come to the meeting and express your opinion. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Juan call me so we can go look at you ride 817-723-1457 leave me a message if i dont answer right away 



Had a good time at the meeting last night had a long night didnt get home till 6:30 this morning :420:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juan & Loco :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 29 2009, 12:57 PM~14919385
> *Sup Juan & Loco  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 29 2009, 12:57 PM~14919385
> *Sup Juan & Loco  :wave:
> *


 :wave: up fool. Ill give you a call in a bit


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2009, 02:01 PM~14919834
> *:wave: up fool. Ill give you a call in a bit
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 28 2009, 06:38 PM~14913899
> *http://lowcoscarclub.com/
> 
> my alltime favorite video..check it out its really cool
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 29 2009, 03:28 PM~14920405
> *:uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2009, 03:46 PM~14920497
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 29 2009, 01:48 PM~14920507
> *:loco:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 29 2009, 03:48 PM~14920507
> *:loco:
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Whos rollin tonight?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2009, 12:51 PM~14919353
> *I dont know. come to the meeting and express your opinion. :biggrin:
> *


lmao :biggrin: i refuse


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 29 2009, 05:31 PM~14921026
> *lmao :biggrin: i refuse
> *


Ill buy you a beer.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2009, 09:30 PM~14922602
> *Ill buy you a beer.
> *


its ok i can buy my own


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

sonic waz poppin off today... glad to see this :thumbsup: 
i would like to thank the hoppers too


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 29 2009, 09:30 PM~14922602
> *Ill buy you a beer.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 30 2009, 02:36 AM~14924795
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What happen I had that wheel...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Aug 30 2009, 12:42 AM~14924112-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats whats up.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 30 2009, 12:49 AM~14924601
> *sonic waz poppin off today... glad to see this  :thumbsup:
> i would like to thank the hoppers too
> *


Had a kickass time chill at the new spot and watchin da kidds play.. What up David, an Alex when u gonna post up a sneak of da video.... We seen you homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 30 2009, 01:49 AM~14924601
> *sonic waz poppin off today... glad to see this  :thumbsup:
> i would like to thank the hoppers too
> *


X2 
I Thought It Was A Late Night Car Show At Sonic.. Good Hop And Everything...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Aug 30 2009, 09:25 AM~14925426
> *Had a kickass time chill at the new spot and watchin da kidds play..  What up David, an Alex when u gonna post up a sneak of da video....  We seen you homie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I'll See If I Can Get It Done Today And POst It Tonight Bro....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Time for menudo


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

thanks to juan and matt and all the other homies for helpn me get that heavy ass wraped frame tucked nice n tha back yard!!! good looking out guys!!! wen u need me hit me up!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

No problem tell duncan I said whats up hahah


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

Who's going to trinity today?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 30 2009, 09:27 AM~14925434
> *X2
> I Thought It Was A Late Night Car Show At Sonic.. Good Hop And Everything...
> *


 :angry: where was this announced at???the ULC Meeting?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 30 2009, 07:29 AM~14925437
> *I'll See If I Can Get It Done Today And POst It Tonight Bro....
> *


I got pics posted in MAJESTICS DFW from last night


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Aug 30 2009, 11:48 AM~14926040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Yes At The ULC Meeting Last Friday... :| 

Hope You Can Make THe Next Meeting If You Need A lift Let Me Know


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 30 2009, 10:01 AM~14925530
> *thanks to juan and matt and all the other homies for helpn me get that heavy ass wraped frame tucked nice n tha back yard!!! good looking out guys!!! wen u need me hit me up!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey Alex, Dre had a great spot for our next event to be held at. its quiet secluded and damn neat unknown to the general public. Ima go check it out here in a few and snap a few pics.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 01:30 PM~14926610
> *Hey Alex, Dre had a great spot for our next event to be held at. its quiet secluded and damn neat unknown to the general public. Ima go check it out here in a few and snap a few pics.
> *


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies the new spot sure was poppin :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 30 2009, 12:59 PM~14926445
> *And Yes At The ULC Meeting Last Friday... :|
> 
> Hope You Can Make THe Next Meeting If You Need A lift Let Me Know
> *










:tears: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

what time did yall meet up at the onics off of university mayne i cant belive i missed it who all went last night


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 30 2009, 03:43 PM~14927323
> *what time did yall meet up at the onics off of university mayne i cant belive i missed it who all went last night
> *


ITS TOP SECRET :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 30 2009, 05:17 PM~14928206
> *ITS TOP SECRET :biggrin:  :angry:
> *


damn


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 30 2009, 06:40 PM~14928335
> *damn
> *


X2 FUK IT THE NEXT TIME ILL BE SURE TO PAY MORE ATTENTION..MAYBE ATTEND A ULC MEETING :biggrin:WHEN I WENT BY THERE, THERE WAS ASHIT LOAD OF PEOPLE AND LOW LOWS..IWAS LIKE WTF!!!ARE THEY GIVIN OUT FREE SLUSHES :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 30 2009, 05:40 PM~14928342
> *X2 FUK IT THE NEXT TIME ILL BE SURE TO PAY MORE ATTENTION..MAYBE ATTEND A ULC MEETING :biggrin:
> *


haha i was there and still didnt get the time


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 30 2009, 06:42 PM~14928349
> *haha i was there and still didnt get the time
> *


NIMODO BRO..THERES ALWAYS A NEXT TIME


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 30 2009, 05:43 PM~14928357
> *NIMODO BRO..THERES ALWAYS A NEXT TIME
> *


hell yeah see if the cops dont raid it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I think it was mainly Majestics who made it out. I believe every one got there at about 8:00... Not 100% percent though.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 07:08 PM~14928533
> *I think it was mainly Majestics who made it out. I believe every one got there at about 8:00... Not 100% percent though.
> *


There Was People From All Over Fort Worth & DFW Area..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Aug 30 2009, 02:22 PM~14926920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I Got There About 12 Last Night And It Was Bumpin...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 30 2009, 08:17 PM~14929049-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. What time did they close? How does the management feel?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 08:25 PM~14929115
> *Thats bad ass.
> Damn. What time did they close? How does the management feel?
> *


They Were Pretty Cool About It... But Get The Word Out "NO PILLING OUT" Thats Why We Got Kicked Out Of THe Other Sonic... And The Bad Thing About It Was It Wasnt No LoLows :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bubbajordon, Loco 61


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 30 2009, 08:37 PM~14929240
> *They Were Pretty Cool About It... But Get The Word Out "NO PILLING OUT"  Thats Why We Got Kicked Out Of THe Other Sonic... And The Bad Thing About It Was It Wasnt No LoLows   :uh:
> *


Happens to us all the time.


----------



## 2DR '84 (Dec 17, 2008)

wheres the vids at loco61


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 30 2009, 05:17 PM~14929049
> *There Was People From All Over Fort Worth & DFW Area..
> *


YEP ALL OF THE REAL RIDERZ WERE OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2009, 09:21 PM~14929644
> *YEP ALL OF THE REAL RIDERZ WERE OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2009, 09:21 PM~14929644
> *YEP ALL OF THE ONCE A YEAR RIDERZ WERE OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *


fixed uffin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2009, 09:21 PM~14929644
> *YEP ALL OF THE REAL RIDERZ WERE OUT THERE :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
We were at the Sonic in Oak Cliff... Gotta make it out to Foros soon...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry we missed all the fun had a very long weekend again :uh: We will be out next weekend  Lets keep it going :biggrin: 






























P.S Thnks Chris for the food AND THAT FRAME iS A HEAVY MOFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Enjoyed taken you & Juan around the HOOD were i GREW UP!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2DR '84_@Aug 30 2009, 08:47 PM~14929344
> *wheres the vids at loco61
> *


 Was Busy All Day Couldnt Do It Today... It Take Acouple Of Hours + To Make An Edited Video... N One Minute To Make A Raw One  But I'll Get It Done Sometime This Week..  



6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, theoso8, the fan 86, 80 Eldog, fortworthmex

:wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 81.7.TX., theoso8, chevythang, SEISKUATRO,SS, TheTexasGoldPlater, 80 Eldog, the fan 86, fortworthmex


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: theoso8, chevythang, SEISKUATRO,SS, TheTexasGoldPlater, 80 Eldog, the fan 86, fortworthmex

SUP TOMAS??? YOU STILL GOT THAT PUMP?? I STILL WANT IT HOMIE, JUST HAD A LIL PROBLEM WIT MY DAILY BREAKIN DOWN... THATS WHY I DIDNT MAKE THE MEETING...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Loco 61, SEISKUATRO,SS, 81.7.TX., theoso8, 80 Eldog, chevythang, TheTexasGoldPlater, the fan 86

:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 30 2009, 10:01 PM~14930083
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: Loco 61, SEISKUATRO,SS, 81.7.TX., theoso8, 80 Eldog, chevythang, TheTexasGoldPlater, the fan 86
> 
> ...


HI :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Who All Cruzed Trinity Today??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 30 2009, 10:01 PM~14930088
> *HI :cheesy:
> *


Sup Oso? What You End up Doing Today?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 30 2009, 10:03 PM~14930101
> *Sup Oso? What You End up Doing Today?
> *


COOKED OUT AT MY HOUSE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

que pasa jente it sure was a nice day today :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 80 Eldog, 81.7.TX., theoso8, Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater, chevythang, the fan 86


Sup Peeps :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

Bajitos was out at trinity today


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 30 2009, 08:00 PM~14930080
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: theoso8, chevythang, SEISKUATRO,SS, TheTexasGoldPlater, 80 Eldog, the fan 86, fortworthmex
> 
> ...


yeah i still got the pump i will have it at the shop if you want to check it out homie


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

I NEED SOME OF UR THOUGHTS... LEAVE THESE WHEELS LIKE THEY ARE OR GO ALL CHROME???? WUT YOU THINK??  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Aug 30 2009, 08:08 PM~14930158
> *Bajitos was out at trinity today
> *


is this the mad hopper wuts up homie


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 30 2009, 09:04 PM~14930118
> *que pasa jente it sure was a nice day today :wave:
> *


U finished that buick today


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 30 2009, 07:09 PM~14930172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Aug 30 2009, 10:08 PM~14930158
> *Bajitos was out at trinity today
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater, theoso8, Artistics.TX, TX86cutty817, $Rollin Rich$ 82, 80 Eldog, blanco, 81.7.TX.


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 30 2009, 09:09 PM~14930175
> *is this the mad hopper wuts up homie
> *


Man give it a lil more time ill try to make the "mad hopper" lol :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 30 2009, 06:52 PM~14929989
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> We were at the Sonic in Oak Cliff... Gotta make it out to Foros soon...
> *


YEA I GOT TO MAKE IT TO D TOWN SOON ALSO


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Aug 30 2009, 08:10 PM~14930184
> *U finished that buick today
> *


yea we finished it that heavy ass car gets up pretty good for one pump


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

They look good bro just would have to see it with all chromes on there  



AND DAYMB WHO PAiTED it :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 28 2009, 04:51 PM~14912527
> *We Won $5 Bucks :angry:*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 30 2009, 10:12 PM~14930206
> *yea we finished it that heavy ass car gets up pretty good for one pump
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: THE ELECTRA IS READY?????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2009, 10:12 PM~14930204
> *YEA I GOT TO MAKE IT TO D TOWN SOON ALSO
> *


X2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2009, 10:10 PM~14930187
> *LEAVE THEM
> *


x2


------------------------------------
I went looking at parks for our ULC picnic. and could not find a big enough park. any one know where a good might be?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 30 2009, 07:13 PM~14930212
> *We Won $5 Bucks  :angry:
> *


:h5:
DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY INFO ON THE PICNIC THAT IMPALAS IS HAVING


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rick


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 07:15 PM~14930239
> *Sup Rick
> *


SUP MY NIKKA


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2009, 10:14 PM~14930225
> *:h5:
> DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY INFO ON THE PICNIC THAT IMPALAS IS HAVING
> *


:dunno: Trying to get them to promote it. All I have heard is hear/say...


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 30 2009, 09:12 PM~14930206
> *yea we finished it that heavy ass car gets up pretty good for one pump
> *


Hell yea that's good its that hilow product does the job


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2009, 10:14 PM~14930225
> *:h5:
> DOES ANYBODY HAVE ANY INFO ON THE PICNIC THAT IMPALAS IS HAVING
> *


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 30 2009, 08:14 PM~14930218
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: THE ELECTRA IS READY?????? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> *


hell yea homie the setup works bad ass and it looks clean ass fuck :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 30 2009, 10:19 PM~14930274
> *hell yea homie the setup works bad ass and it looks clean ass fuck  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 30 2009, 08:19 PM~14930274
> *hell yea homie the setup works bad ass and it looks clean ass fuck  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Alright Fellas Good NIGHT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 30 2009, 10:18 PM~14930273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup LOCO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yo matt I forgot to call you about that wiring harness.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Aug 30 2009, 08:17 PM~14930252
> *Hell yea that's good its that hilow product does the job
> *


AND YOU KNOW IT HOMIE ME AND DANNY WORKED ON IT ALL DAY IT WAS A NICE DAY WISH WE COULD OF MADE IT TO THE PICNIC


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Ok who is down i maken Room for Juans cutty at the shop who's down to help a brotha get the cutty out & Rolln???


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 30 2009, 09:23 PM~14930332
> *AND YOU KNOW IT HOMIE ME AND DANNY WORKED ON IT ALL DAY IT WAS A NICE DAY  WISH WE COULD OF MADE IT TO THE PICNIC
> *


It was cool we chilled and cook for awhile. When we gonna start on those a arms ?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 30 2009, 07:18 PM~14930273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHO'S GOING? ROLL CALL


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:wave: Whats up Funky Town!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 10:25 PM~14930359
> *Ok who is down i maken Room for Juans cutty at the shop who's down to help a brotha get the cutty out & Rolln???
> *


Im down! LMK wut you guys needing as far as supplies!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Aug 30 2009, 10:28 PM~14930398
> *:wave: Whats up Funky Town!!
> *


SUP WEY??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 10:25 PM~14930359
> *Ok who is down i maken Room for Juans cutty at the shop who's down to help a brotha get the cutty out & Rolln???
> *


ITS WUTEVER HOMIE!! LET ME KNOW...


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Aug 30 2009, 08:26 PM~14930365
> *It was cool we chilled and cook for awhile.  When we gonna start on those a arms ?
> *


2MARROW IF YOU WANT LET ME KNOW HOMIE


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 30 2009, 10:29 PM~14930410
> *SUP WEY??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up OSO!?!? Damn i havent been in here in a min. seems like a missed out on alot!


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 30 2009, 09:30 PM~14930428
> *2MARROW IF YOU WANT LET ME KNOW HOMIE
> *


Cool cool I will holla at cha! Laterz foros


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 10:25 PM~14930359
> *Ok who is down i maken Room for Juans cutty at the shop who's down to help a brotha get the cutty out & Rolln???
> *


 :roflmao: this fool.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

HAY HOMIES WE NEED TO DO THAT PARADE FOR SEPT.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 30 2009, 07:35 PM~14930488
> *HAY HOMIES WE NEED TO DO THAT PARADE FOR SEPT.
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 30 2009, 10:35 PM~14930488
> *HAY HOMIES WE NEED TO DO THAT PARADE FOR SEPT.
> *


Im down for that.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

HEY BORICUA87 DO YOU LIVE IN RIVER OAKS AND OWN THE GREEN REGAL


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Los Homeboys Riding Club is having their 1st annual Bike and Car Show on Sept. 5th from 12 noon to sundown. Address is 2350 Decatur Ave. in Fort Worth. Going west on 28th, make a left on Decatur. $15 entry fee and there will be 1st and 2nd place awards given. This event will be fun for the entire family. We will have games, raffles, doorprizes, bounce house, cake walks, beverages, live DJ. Food plates will be sold for $5 a plate. And because this is a fundraiser, donations will also be accepted. Everyone and all car clubs are welcomed to attend! For more information contact 817-454-5657 or 817-741-7568.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2009, 10:28 PM~14930394
> *WHO'S GOING? ROLL CALL
> *


Ill be there.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 08:33 PM~14930464
> *:roflmao: this fool.
> *


 :biggrin: Gona have it in Streets Rollin soon Homie


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 07:37 PM~14930507
> *Im down for that.
> *


WHEN IS THIS PARADE JEW GUYZ TALK N ABOUT


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 30 2009, 08:46 PM~14930615
> *Los Homeboys Riding Club is having their 1st annual Bike and Car Show on Sept. 5th from 12 noon to sundown. Address is 2350 Decatur Ave. in Fort Worth. Going west on 28th, make a left on Decatur. $15 entry fee and there will be 1st and 2nd place awards given. This event will be fun for the entire family. We will have games, raffles, doorprizes, bounce house, cake walks, beverages, live DJ. Food plates will be sold for $5 a plate. And because this is a fundraiser, donations will also be accepted. Everyone and all car clubs are welcomed to attend! For more information contact 817-454-5657 or 817-741-7568.
> 
> *


Finest C.C will be there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 30 2009, 10:46 PM~14930615
> *Los Homeboys Riding Club is having their 1st annual Bike and Car Show on Sept. 5th from 12 noon to sundown. Address is 2350 Decatur Ave. in Fort Worth. Going west on 28th, make a left on Decatur. $15 entry fee and there will be 1st and 2nd place awards given. This event will be fun for the entire family. We will have games, raffles, doorprizes, bounce house, cake walks, beverages, live DJ. Food plates will be sold for $5 a plate. And because this is a fundraiser, donations will also be accepted. Everyone and all car clubs are welcomed to attend! For more information contact 817-454-5657 or 817-741-7568.
> 
> *


I will be at this too. Im guess they dont have a category for lowrider bikes so Ill prolly roll with out it. One other thing... Will the bar be open? :biggrin:


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 09:49 PM~14930665
> *Finest C.C will be there
> *


  thanks!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Aug 30 2009, 10:48 PM~14930642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot... But Fernando was talking about it at ULC.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^^^^ are buyn the BEER :cheesy:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 30 2009, 08:39 PM~14930537
> *HEY BORICUA87 DO YOU LIVE IN RIVER OAKS AND OWN THE GREEN REGAL
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 10:51 PM~14930693
> *^^^^^^ are buyn the BEER  :cheesy:
> *


Yes I am
















































FOR ME. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Juan if i cant get off take the Elco out for me!


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 09:49 PM~14930669
> *I will be at this too. Im guess they dont have a category for lowrider bikes so Ill prolly roll with out it. One other thing... Will the bar be open? :biggrin:
> *


Sorry I left that out. Cars, motorcycles, bikes and peddlecars are all welcome to display and participate.


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 09:49 PM~14930669
> *I will be at this too. Im guess they dont have a category for lowrider bikes so Ill prolly roll with out it. One other thing... Will the bar be open? :biggrin:
> *


AND... "beverages" will be available.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 30 2009, 08:53 PM~14930725
> *Sorry I left that out. Cars, motorcycles, bikes and peddlecars are all welcome to display and participate.
> *


So another words Juan BRing Yo Chit!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 10:53 PM~14930720
> *Juan if i cant get off take the Elco out for me!
> *


The fukkk :0 

Ima bring it back with broken ball joints fucked up bumper... 


"I dunno what happen, I just hit one switch."


:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 30 2009, 10:53 PM~14930725
> *Sorry I left that out. Cars, motorcycles, bikes and peddlecars are all welcome to display and participate.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 30 2009, 10:55 PM~14930769
> *AND... "beverages" will be available.
> *


  



> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 10:55 PM~14930770
> *So another words Juan BRing Yo Chit!!!
> *


o yea.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 08:56 PM~14930775
> *The fukkk  :0
> 
> Ima bring it back with broken ball joints fucked up bumper...
> ...


Well all that means is you had FUN!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 10:58 PM~14930794
> *Well all that means is you had FUN!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 




:roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 30 2009, 07:53 PM~14930725
> *Sorry I left that out. Cars, motorcycles, bikes and peddlecars are all welcome to display and participate.
> *


ANY INFO ON THE PARADE


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Deep in this mofo!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Aug 30 2009, 08:51 PM~14930697
> *:yes:
> *


 THATS COOL HOMIE I LIVE DOWN THE STREET FROM YOU ON YALE AND DARTMOUTH I WILL HAVE TO STOP BY ONE DAY. I HAVE THE GREY CUTLASS LATERS HOMIE


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 09:51 PM~14930691
> *This fool.
> I forgot... But Fernando was talking about it at ULC.
> *


The parade is Sept 12. Those interested contact me.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2009, 08:59 PM~14930807
> *ANY INFO ON THE PARADE
> *


Got to fix my drows for this one!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 11:04 PM~14930881
> *Got to fix my drows for this one!!!!  :0    :cheesy:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2009, 09:59 PM~14930807
> *ANY INFO ON THE PARADE
> *


It's on Sept 12. Contact me if your interested in participating.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 11:04 PM~14930881
> *Got to fix my draws for this one!!!!  :0    :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^ if you need battrys hit me up


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 30 2009, 09:06 PM~14930909
> *It's on Sept 12. Contact me if your interested in participating.
> *


I WILL BE THERE ILL GIVE YOU A CALL FERNANDO LATERS HOMIE


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 09:07 PM~14930920
> *:0
> *


Ha Ha :biggrin: ill shake the shit out of the elco :biggrin:


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 30 2009, 10:09 PM~14930954
> *I WILL BE THERE ILL GIVE YOU A CALL FERNANDO LATERS HOMIE
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

You never know my other ride might be out by then


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 30 2009, 09:03 PM~14930862
> *THATS COOL HOMIE I LIVE DOWN THE STREET FROM YOU ON YALE AND DARTMOUTH I WILL HAVE TO STOP BY ONE DAY. I HAVE THE GREY CUTLASS LATERS HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good mayne its hella deep in this bitch it took me awhile 2 catch up haha whutz good


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 11:12 PM~14931003
> *You never know my other ride might be out by then
> *


 :0 :0  :biggrin: wat u got left to finish??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 30 2009, 11:13 PM~14931018
> *whutz good mayne its hella deep in this bitch it took me awhile 2 catch up haha whutz good
> *


I was wondering what you were doing ahaha.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Paint & interior but its gona be a daily


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

ive been away from my pc took my lil boi 2 putt putt


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 30 2009, 08:04 PM~14930871
> *The parade is Sept 12. Those interested contact me.
> *


 :thumbsup: THATS GOING 2 B DA SAME DAY THAT I MIGHT HAVE ANOTHER PARTY @ MY HOUSE EVERY 1'S INVITED IF I DO HAVE IT. I WILL CALL U TOMORROW


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 11:15 PM~14931032
> *Paint & interior but its gona be a daily
> *


 that tha best kind my used to be a daily before but alot of things been messin up so im fixing it one week at a time!! hopefully ill get it goin by then ... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2009, 11:16 PM~14931045
> *:thumbsup: THATS GOING 2 B DA SAME DAY THAT I MIGHT HAVE ANOTHER PARTY @ MY HOUSE EVERY 1'S INVITED IF I DO HAVE IT. I WILL CALL U TOMORROW
> *


 :0


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

que onda fernando


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 30 2009, 09:13 PM~14931018
> *whutz good mayne its hella deep in this bitch it took me awhile 2 catch up haha whutz good
> *


HEY HOMIE YOU STILL LOOKING FOR SOME 13'' FOR THAT CLEAN MC


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 08:17 PM~14931052
> *:0
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Aug 30 2009, 09:17 PM~14931051
> *that tha best kind my used to be a daily before but alot of things been messin up so im fixing it one week at a time!! hopefully ill get  it goin by then ... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Give me a shout if you need sone help


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

GOOD NIGHT MY PEEPS


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2009, 10:16 PM~14931045
> *:thumbsup: THATS GOING 2 B DA SAME DAY THAT I MIGHT HAVE ANOTHER PARTY @ MY HOUSE EVERY 1'S INVITED IF I DO HAVE IT. I WILL CALL U TOMORROW
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

mayne i wanted 2 get some but im still want 2 work more on the trunk and upgradein the cylinders after that ima really gonna put someshoes on my whip


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2009, 11:19 PM~14931085
> *GOOD NIGHT MY PEEPS
> *


Late bro.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Nighty Night Rick :biggrin: j/k lol have a good one homie


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm out. Later everyone.
 
:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 30 2009, 11:23 PM~14931151
> *I'm out. Later everyone.
> 
> :wave:
> *


Dulce Fernando.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 11:18 PM~14931078
> *Give me a shout if you need sone help
> *


 shit i always need help but how else ima learn unless i do it myself but mainly engine pprobs.. n my left brake line broke wen i was tryin to 3 whyeel it and i jus ghetto riged tha break line to but show u that if u gonna do it do it rite so im rollin one one brakeline again and that aint goot.. but my dros are good jus need one more battery which im get next week or so.. jus time & mainly money!!! thanks thou


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 30 2009, 09:23 PM~14931151
> *I'm out. Later everyone.
> 
> :wave:
> *


Have a good one!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yo Mat who drives that blue regal?


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 10:23 PM~14931157
> *Dulce Fernando.
> *


My wife is waving, not me. LOL

:roflmao:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

its kinda had 2 say what what i want 2 do 2 the mc im like a kid and in a candy store i want 2 get every thing for it haha


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

get paso tomas!!! gonna make it by tha shop one day!!! haha need to get a better ground connection then havin it connect to under tha seat .. danny was sayin connect it to under tha carriage ... so hopely this comin up month i can make it out!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 30 2009, 11:25 PM~14931192
> *My wife is waving, not me. LOL
> 
> :roflmao:
> *


LMAO I meant 
deuce.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 10:27 PM~14931209
> *LMAO I meant
> deuce.
> *


haha i was hopeing u wuz tryin 2 say that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 30 2009, 11:26 PM~14931196
> *its kinda had 2 say what what i want 2 do 2 the mc im like a kid and in a candy store i want 2 get every thing for it haha
> *


Do it up Rollin Malo style. :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 10:27 PM~14931209
> *LMAO I meant
> deuce.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 30 2009, 11:29 PM~14931229
> *haha i was hopeing u wuz tryin 2 say that
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Spell check owned my ass. I thought I hit the correct spell check.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 10:29 PM~14931230
> *Do it up Rollin Malo style. :biggrin:
> *



im trying 2 get as much as i can money is my main issue right now haha got 2 stack a lil bit lol


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Aug 30 2009, 09:23 PM~14931159
> *shit i always need help but how else ima learn unless i do it myself but mainly engine pprobs.. n my left brake line broke wen i was tryin to 3 whyeel it and i jus ghetto riged tha break line to but show u that if u gonna do it do it rite so im rollin  one one brakeline again and that aint goot.. but my dros are good jus need one more battery which im get next week or so.. jus time & mainly money!!! thanks thou
> *


Pm me on the battey i get them cheaper than anyone on the bord  on work one the car hit me up a lilhelp never hurt just to get you goin


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

got 2 do it big on a budget hahaha


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 09:24 PM~14931171
> *Yo Mat who drives that blue regal?
> *


One of my old school homboys John


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE+Aug 30 2009, 11:29 PM~14931231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 Ill tell you what. I took that for granted when I had a job. Its like you dont know what you have untill its gone.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 11:32 PM~14931273
> *One of my old school homboys John
> *


I saw it cruising down Belknap last night.


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 30 2009, 10:17 PM~14931056
> *que onda fernando
> *


Hey, what's up!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

^^^ MORE PLEASE


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

say 80 eldog was that ur clean ass candy yellow el co that bitch is clean that made me want 2 keep my 81 u putting a hurt on them streets with at one bro


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 11:30 PM~14931255
> *Pm me on the battey i get them cheaper than anyone on the bord    on work one the car hit me up a lilhelp never hurt just to get you goin
> *


orale pues!!! thanks!!   good lookin out homie!!! a girl can alwayz use help wen it comes to hydros n cars .. one day im learn it all wat i do need help is HOW TO HIT THA SWITCHES HERE I CAN MAKE MY BABY BOUNCE LIKE A TRAMPOLINE!!!!!.. now that where i need all tha help!!!! :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Yea he has a gold 64 that is a bad bitch he is cool as a MOFO good Peeps!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 11:36 PM~14931329
> *Yea he has a gold 64 that is a bad bitch he is cool as  a MOFO good Peeps!
> *


oh ok I didnt know... same dude.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 10:32 PM~14931277
> *Damn Earnest. :nicoderm:
> x2 Ill tell you what. I took that for granted when I had a job. Its like you dont know what you have untill its gone.
> *


x2 foreal bro


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good estella


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 30 2009, 09:35 PM~14931319
> *say 80 eldog was that ur clean ass candy yellow el co that bitch is clean that made me want 2 keep my 81 u putting a hurt on them streets with at one bro
> *


Thats been my Baby for years


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 10:41 PM~14931376
> *Thats been my Baby for years
> *


damn bro when i seen ur whip it made me regreat getting rid of mine


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

ill sell you mine for the right price :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 30 2009, 11:41 PM~14931371
> *whutz good estella
> *


shit mayne been good jus been MIA due to work.. shit they gonna clese down albertson off berry n tcu n we been workin more hours due to take so been workin weekends n shit but gonna be off these next weeks so i can make it too a meeting and to sonic.. gotta keep ridin u knoe.. my ride my joy n she been neglect for a couple week gotta make it up to her or she wont let me hit it!! hhahha... awww shit u street life now?? congrats!!! when that happen i missed alot!!!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 10:44 PM~14931402
> *ill sell you mine for the right price  :biggrin:
> *


haha let me get back on the rail road and ill holla at u in a couple of years


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 10:07 PM~14930927
> *^^^ if you need battrys hit me up
> *


U got batts for sale homie


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Aug 30 2009, 10:44 PM~14931405
> *shit mayne been good jus been MIA due to work.. shit they gonna clese down albertson off berry n tcu n we been workin more hours due to take so been workin weekends n shit but gonna be off these next weeks so i can make it too a meeting and to sonic.. gotta keep ridin u knoe.. my ride my joy n she been neglect for a couple week gotta make it up to her or she wont let me hit it!! hhahha... awww shit u street life now?? congrats!!! when that happen i missed alot!!!
> *


jus reppin for right now waiting for the word from fernando 2 make it official foreal


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

LATERS HOMIES IT TIME TO GO TO SLEEP HAVE TO WORK PEACE OUT HOMIES.< LOWRIDER FOR LIFE>


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

rideing olo for awhile was waiting for a good family car club 2 scoop me up plus my lil cuzin is down with them so i have 2 put it down correct foreal


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 30 2009, 11:48 PM~14931458
> *LATERS HOMIES IT TIME TO GO TO SLEEP HAVE TO WORK PEACE OUT HOMIES.< LOWRIDER FOR LIFE>
> *


late tomas.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 30 2009, 11:47 PM~14931438
> *jus reppin for right now waiting for the word from fernando 2 make it official foreal
> *


orale wish u luck bro!!!! .. i wanted to get down wit them too but i guess it didnt work out said i had to wait... but its all good ....  gives me time to make my ride shine shit all i knoe is i cant wiat for income tax time!!!!!!CUZ ITS GONNA BE ON!! D shop on my shoppin list and gonna have danny n tomas hook me up rite!! cant wait but til then im slowly renenwin her!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

later tomas ill get at u when i get everything right


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 10:51 PM~14931498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much u asking for it


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 11:51 PM~14931498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :cheesy: :worship: :worship: 
beautiful!!!!.. damn why u wanna sell her she jus rite!!!


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

Laterz tomas member 2morrow a arms


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 30 2009, 10:52 PM~14931515
> *how much u asking for it
> *


my bad bro bro how much u asking for her


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Night Peeps 5:30am is round the corner :uh:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 11:54 PM~14931541
> *Night Peeps 5:30am is round the corner :uh:
> *


ight laterz!!! PM sent!!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 30 2009, 09:54 PM~14931533
> *my bad bro bro how much u asking for her
> *


pm sent


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

mayne bout 2 pass out myself lil man is getting tired this shit was poppin off 2day good talking 2 every body holla at ur boi later foros


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Aug 30 2009, 09:55 PM~14931549
> *ight laterz!!! PM sent!!!!
> *


i didnt forget bout ya


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 11:58 PM~14931572
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 11:54 PM~14931541
> *Night Peeps 5:30am is round the corner :uh:
> *


go mimis. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 30 2009, 11:58 PM~14931577
> *mayne bout 2 pass out myself lil man is getting tired this shit was poppin off 2day good talking 2 every body holla at ur boi later foros
> *


late bro.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Lookn good i almost bought that bike :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 31 2009, 12:01 AM~14931618
> *Lookn good i almost bought that bike  :0
> *


 :roflmao: I still wouldn't have sold it. :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

cant sleep need 2 type lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 31 2009, 12:04 AM~14931651
> *cant sleep need 2 type lol
> *


You think you gonna miss something LOL


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 30 2009, 11:05 PM~14931662
> *You think you gonna miss something LOL
> *


hell yeah


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

aight this time foreal im out might come back haha


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

LOLOLOLLLLLL :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HAHA


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

look hes still here sinictx ur addicted... hahaah


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LIL Additions Anonymous


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

haha an 80eldog hahah i thought u guys was goin mimis as juan said lol... im bout to mimis myself..callin it a nite!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 12:11 AM~14931732
> *LIL Additions Anonymous
> *


not only is he tha president but also a client


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

fuck cant sleep came back and refreshed


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

http://www.boulevardaces.com/babydolls1.htm


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Aug 31 2009, 12:12 AM~14931740
> *not only is he tha president but also a client
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad:

Peep the post count.

<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 31 2009, 12:13 AM~14931759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Earnest we need to trade jobs.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 12:15 AM~14931779
> *Earnest we need to trade jobs.
> *


LOL! Lets do it...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Aug 31 2009, 12:16 AM~14931788
> *LOL! Lets do it...
> *


So Ill go around taking pics of models and you chill at home on LIL all day.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

http://www.boulevardaces.com/jupiterchevyshowpics.htm


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

whats up alex :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Aug 30 2009, 11:32 PM~14931273-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLIN64 My *****!! :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FOROS!?!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 31 2009, 08:13 AM~14933270
> *whats up alex  :biggrin:
> *


 Sup Oscar??? Damn It Was Buzy On Here Last Night....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2009, 08:57 PM~14930039
> *Sorry we missed all the fun had a very long weekend again  :uh:  We will be out next weekend    Lets keep it going  :biggrin:
> P.S Thnks Chris for the food AND THAT FRAME iS A HEAVY MOFO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Enjoyed taken you & Juan around the HOOD were i GREW UP!!
> *


YEA THANKS BRO!!!! I OWE YALL!!! AND JUAN I WILL GET WAT U DRINK NEXT TIME BRA!!! SORRY TO TAKE YALLZ WEEKEND TIME MAIN!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 31 2009, 08:34 AM~14933350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whuts good foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 31 2009, 10:12 AM~14933926
> *whuts good foros
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

que onda tomas hows bizznez keepin u busy bro


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 31 2009, 09:14 AM~14933939
> *:biggrin:
> *


que onda alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 31 2009, 10:18 AM~14933971
> *que onda alex
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:competition is fearce


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 10:53 AM~14934236
> *:competition is fearce
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

saturday night


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 31 2009, 10:17 AM~14934484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn ill be there next time fosho tha shit was poppin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 31 2009, 11:02 AM~14934332
> *:dunno:
> *


Job interview


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 31 2009, 08:59 AM~14933460
> *YEA THANKS BRO!!!! I OWE YALL!!! AND JUAN I WILL GET WAT U DRINK NEXT TIME BRA!!!  SORRY TO TAKE YALLZ WEEKEND TIME MAIN!!!
> *


No worries bro. Ill drink any beer. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 31 2009, 11:17 AM~14934484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Video Shoelaces


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chillen in downtown funk wit my old ride!!! 

FUNKY TOWN!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 31 2009, 04:10 PM~14937538
> *chillen in downtown funk wit my old ride!!!
> 
> FUNKY TOWN!!!
> ...


Clean!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 03:52 PM~14938070
> *Clean!
> *


THANKS BRA!!! I LOVED TYHAT CAR BUT REALLY WANTED A VERT!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 31 2009, 04:57 PM~14938136
> *THANKS BRA!!! I LOVED TYHAT CAR BUT REALLY WANTED A VERT!!!
> *


I dont blame ya. If its what you want. you gotta go get it.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

DID ALOT OF WERK UNDER THE HOOD!!

























WEN I GOT HER!!!!

















WEN I GOT CAR IT HAD A B&M GAY ASS SHIFTER NO OG CONSOLED!! G BODY STEERING COLLUM AND AND ELECTRICAL NIGHT MARE!!!








WEN I SOLD HER OG SS COLLUM OG SS CONSOLE AND OG SS FLOOR SHIFTER AND I TOOK THAT UGLY ASS WHITE VINEL DASH PAD OUT AND SPRAYED THE DASH IN MY GARAGE :biggrin: 









AND THE VERT WILL BE EVEN BETA!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT 4 DA FUNK


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Aug 31 2009, 05:00 PM~14938168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Like You Put Some Work In That Hard Top


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good foros looks like everybody had enough yesterday haha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Not me Im always on LIL haha


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

hows the cutty coming along juan get that sanding done


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

TTT FOR THE FUNK


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 31 2009, 09:40 PM~14942520
> *TTT FOR THE FUNK
> 
> 
> ...


stay 81G'D up


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 31 2009, 09:57 PM~14942707
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my home boi took pic's with pimp c at that store he walked in one day and pimp was loading up on dickie's for some tour he was doing after he got out of jail tight pic bro


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Aug 31 2009, 11:00 PM~14942739
> *my home boi took pic's with pimp c at that store he walked in one day and pimp was loading up on dickie's for some tour he was doing after he got out of jail tight pic bro
> *


thanks bro..  imma go park my cutlass there one of this nights and take a picture of it..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good pics Germaine.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup TeXaS_ReGaL_85, ericg


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Aug 31 2009, 09:17 AM~14934484
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will gettin bumper?


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 11:50 PM~14943449
> *sup TeXaS_ReGaL_85, ericg
> *


Whats up ! :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 09:50 PM~14943449
> *sup TeXaS_ReGaL_85, ericg
> *


nun bro been chillin !! hit a few blocks with the girlfreind earlier tonite ..gettin the monte tagged inspected and insured tomorrow ...

been lazy to install my headlinder backpanels 6x9s seats etc etc :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85+Aug 31 2009, 11:56 PM~14943532-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn puttin in work.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 09:57 PM~14943559
> *chillen like a vilain
> damn puttin in work.
> *


not really been lazy and i see u sanding away!!! got a good body work guy here but leaves cars outside not sure if i wanna do that !!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 31 2009, 11:58 PM~14943576
> *not really been lazy and i see u sanding away!!! got a good body work guy here but leaves cars outside not sure if i wanna do that !!!
> *


gonna get it reprimered here soon. It will have candy by december.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 09:59 PM~14943586
> *gonna get it reprimered here soon.  It will have candy by december.
> *


wat color? how much? who? :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Sep 1 2009, 12:05 AM~14943645
> *wat color? how much? who?  :0  :cheesy:
> *


red, Im buying the supplies. one of the homies here in foros.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 10:28 PM~14943911
> *red, Im buying the supplies. one of the homies here in foros.
> *


   u get the euro on yet?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 31 2009, 09:14 PM~14942956
> *thanks bro..  imma go park my cutlass there one of this nights and take a picture of it..
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some good ass pics


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Aug 31 2009, 11:50 PM~14943436
> *good pics Germaine.
> *


thanks buddie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 1 2009, 07:32 AM~14945369
> *Thats some good ass pics
> *


thanks


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 1 2009, 06:21 AM~14945530
> *thanks
> *


 What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Those Are Some Nice Pics Germain...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Sep 1 2009, 07:14 AM~14945325
> *   u get the euro on yet?
> *


Got my euro a couple weeks ago.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 1 2009, 07:32 AM~14945369
> *Thats some good ass pics
> *


the nikon d50 ..old camera already...thanks alex...i think they came out pretty good for not using a tripod..gettin started with this slr shit...need a better cam


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

3 day weekend!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 1 2009, 10:42 AM~14946487
> *3 day weekend!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2009, 09:52 AM~14946567
> *
> *


N E THING GOING DOWN FOR THE 3 DAY WEEKEND?????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 1 2009, 11:10 AM~14946733
> *N E THING GOING DOWN FOR THE 3 DAY WEEKEND?????
> *


I dont know



----------------------------------------

*Any one down to make something happen this weekend? Maybe at Trinity?*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2009, 10:27 AM~14946884
> *I dont know
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> ...


ILL BRING THE VERT ALL SKIRTED UP!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Aug 30 2009, 10:46 PM~14930615
> *Los Homeboys Riding Club is having their 1st annual Bike and Car Show on Sept. 5th from 12 noon to sundown. Address is 2350 Decatur Ave. in Fort Worth. Going west on 28th, make a left on Decatur. $15 entry fee and there will be 1st and 2nd place awards given. This event will be fun for the entire family. We will have games, raffles, doorprizes, bounce house, cake walks, beverages, live DJ. Food plates will be sold for $5 a plate. And because this is a fundraiser, donations will also be accepted. Everyone and all car clubs are welcomed to attend! For more information contact 817-454-5657 or 817-741-7568.
> 
> *


This is Saturday


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2009, 10:31 AM~14946924
> *This is Saturday
> *


SOUNDS AWITE!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 1 2009, 11:33 AM~14946935
> *SOUNDS AWITE!!!
> *


My club will be there. Come on out. I owe you a beer anyway.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

dont forget, i might lol..but impalas cc havin a picnic at trinity this sunday...havent spoken to any of em so i dont know if its still goin down..hopefully it wont be as hot that day


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2009, 10:27 AM~14946884
> *I dont know
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> ...


south side impalas picnic on sunday


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

There we go.
Los Homeboys Saturday
Impalas South Side Sunday.


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

ne one got any 13x7 all chrome for sale in foros


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2009, 11:58 AM~14947153
> *There we go.
> Los Homeboys Saturday
> Impalas  South Side Sunday.
> *


Im down!!  

My Impala!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 1 2009, 12:27 PM~14947414
> *Im down!!
> 
> My Impala!! :angry:
> *


Its ok buddy. Im just gonna bring my bike.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 1 2009, 11:51 AM~14947096
> *dont forget, i might lol..but impalas cc havin a picnic at trinity this sunday...havent spoken to any of em so i dont know if its still goin down..hopefully it wont be as hot that day
> *


 I plan on goin to if its gona happen


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2009, 12:30 PM~14947445
> *Its ok buddy. Im just gonna bring my bike.
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 1 2009, 11:10 AM~14946733
> *N E THING GOING DOWN FOR THE 3 DAY WEEKEND?????
> *


I THINK ON MONDAY US AND UNIDOZ CAR CLUBS WILL ALL BE AT JOE POOL LAKE, BAR-B-QUEING, AND DRINKIN IT UP... AS SOON AS I KNOW ITS FOR SURE I WILL LET EVERYONE KNOW AND INVITE ALL CLUBS OUT... EVERYONE IS MORE THAN WELCOME, WE ALWAYS HAVE A BAD ASS TIME... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

*i still got lots of mics. cutty parts i know off the top of my head i have a hood bumpers bumper covers taillight fillers ill snap some pics later letting eveything go cheap or if somebody that needs quarter panels and floors or idk can come get it out my back yard for free keep in mind car had no suspention no doors no fenders no interior and a blown 350 rocket . so idk how u will do it chop it up or pull idk let me know if u need any parts or if u wanna come take the car*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What up LOCO! 

-------------------



I see you eric!


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2009, 02:21 PM~14949550
> *What up LOCO!
> 
> -------------------
> ...


anything u need bro cum in get it not much left but like i said u may need something small!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Sep 1 2009, 04:25 PM~14949601
> *anything u need bro cum in get it not much left but like i said u may need something small!!
> *


fender well. :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Juan?? Wutz Poppin?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 1 2009, 04:31 PM~14949671
> *Sup Juan?? Wutz Poppin?
> *


Nothin :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Sep 1 2009, 03:06 PM~14949364
> *i still got lots of mics. cutty parts i know off the top of my head i have a hood bumpers bumper covers  taillight fillers ill snap some pics later letting eveything go cheap or if somebody that needs quarter panels and floors or idk can come get it out my back yard for free keep in mind car had no suspention no doors no fenders no interior and a blown 350 rocket . so idk how u will do it chop it up or pull idk let me know if u need any parts or if u wanna come take the car
> *


Say homie send me da address an I will come an get da hood if its in good conditions an whatever else goods good.. Holla back :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 1 2009, 07:50 AM~14946061
> *the nikon d50 ..old camera already...thanks alex...i think they came out pretty good for not using a tripod..gettin started with this slr shit...need a better cam
> *


that cam is doin good homie


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Oso and all of Subliminal Members here are some pics of Lance ride.








getting it ready to lift.








1-1/2" a-arm extended and molded








his front pump all wired up
















All looked up








Cruzitos a-arms








and Juans enclosure in the workz, haven't forgot about u Homie.








Bigmike64 g-body a-arms extended and molded 1-1/4"








we appriciate all of you for working with us THANX :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good Danny. Ill be getting job soon. So Ill see you soon.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 1 2009, 02:27 PM~14949621
> *fender well. :angry:
> *


sold


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 1 2009, 02:42 PM~14949781
> *Say homie send me da address an I will come an get da hood if its in good conditions an whatever else goods good..  Holla back :biggrin:
> *


just gimme 20 bucks for the hood let me know


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 1 2009, 11:38 PM~14954942
> *Sup Oso and all of Subliminal Members here are some pics of Lance ride.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thats some really good work danny...you guys are doing it  pretty soon i might need my a arms extened 5 inches :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 2 2009, 08:28 AM~14957093
> *thats some really good work danny...you guys are doing it  pretty soon i might need my a arms extened 5 inches :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

jk


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 2 2009, 08:28 AM~14957093
> *thats some really good work danny...you guys are doing it  pretty soon i might need my a arms extened 5 inches :biggrin:
> *


:0 :ugh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 1 2009, 11:38 PM~14954942
> *Sup Oso and all of Subliminal Members here are some pics of Lance ride.
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!!!! IM NEXT!!! WHATS UP?? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Sep 2 2009, 12:55 AM~14955862
> *sold
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 2 2009, 08:28 AM~14957093
> *thats some really good work danny...you guys are doing it  pretty soon i might need my a arms extened 5 inches :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

I KNOW THIS ISNT IN FORT WORTH!!!! BUT BOTH CLUBS ARE PART OF THE ULC, AND SUPPORT THE ULC... SO COME OUT AND SHOW US SOME SUPPORT AND CHILL... HOP WILL START AT 2PM, AWARDS AT 3PM!!!










AND THIS BISH ON THE FLYER WILL BE THERE TOO... :0 :0 :0 :nono:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Sep 1 2009, 11:56 PM~14955875
> *just gimme 20 bucks for the hood let me know
> *


done deal an I will pick up friday just need 2 know where Eric... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 1 2009, 10:38 PM~14954942
> *Sup Oso and all of Subliminal Members here are some pics of Lance ride.
> 
> 
> ...


D Shop do good and man those are some powerful batteries!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Its gonna be a good weekend in Fort Worth. I hope I see all the lowriders out cruising them streets.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 01:06 PM~14960016
> *Its gonna be a good weekend in Fort Worth. I hope I see all the lowriders out cruising them streets.
> *


x2
:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 2 2009, 01:24 PM~14960225
> *x2
> :thumbsup:
> *


x3 im rolling sat so yall let me no wat all going down!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*QUE ONDA FOROS*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup bro.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup Foros!!!! Is there gonna be a picnic at Trinity Park on sunday? Cuz I haven't seen much talk about 1.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 2 2009, 04:38 PM~14961461
> *Wassup Foros!!!! Is there gonna be a picnic at Trinity Park  on sunday? Cuz I haven't seen much talk about 1.
> *


Yup I'll Be There... Anyone Want To Kick It Wit Me Let Me Know That Way We Can All Have A Big Cook Out....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

WIFES DAILY IS N THE SHOP AND SHE GONA USE MY DAILY TILL MONDAY!!! SOOOO I CAN HAVE HER DROP ME OFF AT WERK AND WAIT ON HER WEN I GET OFF LIKE A KID!!!!!!!





OR




I CAN ROLL MY VERT LIKE AN O.G.!!!!!!




HUMMMMMMM???????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Man is there even a decision that needs to be made?


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Whats happening Gente :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 2 2009, 11:35 AM~14959689
> *done deal an I will pick up friday just need 2 know where Eric... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


pm sent


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 05:24 PM~14961929
> *Man is there even a decision that needs to be made?
> *


X2 An Ahalf :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 2 2009, 06:50 PM~14962736
> *X2 An Ahalf  :0
> *


x3 and 3/4


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 2 2009, 12:00 PM~14958811
> *I KNOW THIS ISNT IN FORT WORTH!!!! BUT BOTH CLUBS ARE PART OF THE ULC, AND SUPPORT THE ULC... SO COME OUT AND SHOW US SOME SUPPORT AND CHILL... HOP WILL START AT 2PM, AWARDS AT 3PM!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, Artistics.TX, artisticdream63, fortworthmex


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Cool


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 2 2009, 04:52 PM~14962748
> *x3 and 3/4
> *


SHIT , X10


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHATS UP FORITOS ,


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Sep 2 2009, 07:02 PM~14962824
> *WHATS UP FORITOS ,
> *


Sup Bro?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHATS GOIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND HOMIES ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Sep 2 2009, 07:16 PM~14962942
> *WHATS GOIN DOWN THIS WEEKEND HOMIES ?
> *


Los Homboys show Saturday
Impalas South Side Picnic Sunday.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 05:09 PM~14962887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE DAT SHIRT


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 2 2009, 05:00 PM~14961680
> *Yup I'll Be There... Anyone Want To Kick It Wit Me Let Me Know That Way We Can All Have A Big Cook Out....
> *


Me and the club will be there cookin out bro. you more than welcome to kick it with us. I'm bringin my grill for burgers, hot links, and hot dogs.All th families will be there to.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 05:09 PM~14962887
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PArt 1 or 2 :dunno:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Sep 2 2009, 07:47 PM~14963255-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Dog


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Sep 2 2009, 06:17 PM~14962955
> *I LIKE DAT SHIRT
> *


holla at my boi royal south local support ur local rappers


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 2 2009, 08:53 PM~14963859
> *holla at my boi royal south local support ur local rappers
> *


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz poppin foros


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 2 2009, 08:56 PM~14963904
> *whutz poppin foros
> *


my trunk on old folks. :biggrin:


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sunday, streetlife got the vollyball set for those who want to play or for the kids.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Sep 2 2009, 05:58 PM~14963925
> *Sunday, streetlife got the vollyball set for those who want to play or for the kids.
> *


who's bringing the sand? :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 07:57 PM~14963910
> *my trunk on old folks. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 2 2009, 09:07 PM~14964036
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 2 2009, 09:13 PM~14964105
> *whutz good juan
> *


Nothin dog. just bsing as always


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 2 2009, 06:53 PM~14963859
> *holla at my boi royal south local support ur local rappers
> *


My cousin Big Tex is on Fort Worth got next. Cartune records there album is coming out soon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 2 2009, 06:53 PM~14963859
> *holla at my boi royal south local support ur local rappers
> *


Big TEX(my little big cousin) DJ TECHNIC and BIG HUSTLE from CARTUNE RECORDS have a album droppin next week....... They were on both FORT WORTh GOT NEXT 1 and 2..... should be on I-tunes in a few weeks


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 2 2009, 07:25 PM~14964236
> *My cousin Big Tex is on Fort Worth got next. Cartune records there album is coming out soon.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: dam you know we are brothers both of us postin up BIg Tex album release


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 2 2009, 08:25 PM~14964236
> *My cousin Big Tex is on Fort Worth got next. Cartune records there album is coming out soon.
> *


there my home bois they got a tight flow


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 31 2009, 11:58 PM~14943576
> *not really been lazy and i see u sanding away!!! got a good body work guy here but leaves cars outside not sure if i wanna do that !!!
> *


 :0


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Aug 31 2009, 11:58 PM~14943576
> *not really been lazy and i see u sanding away!!! got a good body work guy here but leaves cars outside not sure if i wanna do that !!!
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85+Sep 2 2009, 11:01 PM~14965406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup fool. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bad ass pic


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 2 2009, 11:44 PM~14965972
> *bad ass pic
> *


of course it is..its from fort worth TEjas son.. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 2 2009, 11:48 PM~14966016
> *of course it is..its from fort worth TEjas son.. :biggrin:
> *


4 sho


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 2 2009, 11:48 PM~14966016
> *of course it is..its from fort worth TEjas son.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> :0 LOL J/P
> 
> 
> You know what I meant Fucker :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 3 2009, 12:35 AM~14966529
> *
> You know what I meant Fucker :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2009, 12:36 AM~14966540
> *:roflmao:
> *


Hey juan r u goin sunday???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 3 2009, 12:38 AM~14966568
> *Hey juan r u goin sunday???
> *


yes sir. dunno if I should bring the bike or not.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2009, 12:39 AM~14966576
> *yes sir. dunno if I should bring the bike or not.
> *


Y not??? Bring the cutty and the bike. Anyways i gotta go to bed. I have to get up at 615. TTYL bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 3 2009, 12:42 AM~14966604
> *Y not??? Bring the cutty and the bike. Anyways i gotta go to bed. I have to get up at 615. TTYL bro
> *


Naw I aint bringing the cut dogg.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I see you Sinic. LMAO


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 2 2009, 07:46 PM~14964475
> *there my home bois they got a tight flow
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

A friend of mine is putting on a show in Gainesville, TX on sept. 26. . He will be posting a flyer soon with more details. if anyone would like to go lmk and maybe we can meet up then caravan out there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Morning Fort Worth


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: theoso8, Loco 61, bigmike64

GOOD MORNING HOMIES!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 2 2009, 11:48 PM~14966016
> *of course it is..its from fort worth TEjas son.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 3 2009, 07:50 AM~14967675
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: theoso8, Loco 61, bigmike64
> 
> ...


Sup Homie Oso???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Thirsty Thursday!!  


What side of the park is everyone gonna post up at!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

US AND A COUPLE OTHER CLUBS HAVING A CHILL AND GRILL AT JOE POOL LAKE ON MONDAY FOR LABOR DAY. IF YOU DONT HAVE ANY PLANS AND WANNA KICK IT, BRING THE FAMILY AND WHOEVER YOU LIKE...
ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME!!!! WE WILL BE THERE ALL DAY BY PAVILLION 3 AT LYNN CREEK PARK, DOWN BY THE WATER


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 3 2009, 07:50 AM~14967675
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: theoso8, Loco 61, bigmike64
> 
> ...


Wassup Oso! 

Sup Loco61!

I'm ready for a long weekend. 2 more days. Yeah what side of the park is peeps gonna be at.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 3 2009, 10:01 AM~14968372
> *Wassup Oso!
> 
> Sup Loco61!
> ...


Sup Mike Not Sure What Side But Dont Think It would Be Hard To Find Us


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 3 2009, 07:50 AM~14967675
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: theoso8, Loco 61, bigmike64
> 
> ...


Wassup Oso! 

Sup Loco61!

I'm ready for a long weekend. 2 more days. Yeah what side of the park is peeps gonna be at.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 3 2009, 07:50 AM~14967675
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: theoso8, Loco 61, bigmike64
> 
> ...


Wassup Oso! 

Sup Loco61!

I'm ready for a long weekend. 2 more days. Yeah what side of the park is peeps gonna be at.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

MY BEEAUTCH IS OUT SIDE WAITING ON ME TOPLESS!!! :0 




























SORRY GUYS NO NUDES :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn that ride is pimp


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2009, 11:15 AM~14969073
> *Damn that ride is pimp
> *


x2 it looks real nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 3 2009, 11:03 AM~14968976
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SHE AWITE RITE NOW!!! 
BUT WEN I GET THE FRAME SWAPPED AND PUT THE CHROME ON THE UNDIES AND GET THE NASTY LOCK UP I WANT!!!! AWEEEEEE SHIT!!!! I GONA ROLL LOCKED UP EVERY WARE :biggrin: 



20 INCH CYLS :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 3 2009, 01:04 PM~14970175
> *SHE AWITE RITE NOW!!!
> BUT WEN I GET THE FRAME SWAPPED AND PUT THE CHROME ON THE UNDIES AND GET THE NASTY LOCK UP I WANT!!!! AWEEEEEE SHIT!!!! I GONA ROLL LOCKED UP EVERY WARE :biggrin:
> 20 INCH CYLS :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

damn u gonna put 20 inch cyls in the front????
:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 3 2009, 01:56 PM~14971211
> *damn u gonna put 20 inch cyls in the front????
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> ...




COME ON MAIN!!!!



8'S IN THE FRONT!!!

20'S N DA REAR!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

the link
 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=409262&st=1960

this is my boy rickey!!!he stays in tylor or near!! he good peps and he started this "hump day hangout" wensday!!!!
i am 99 percent going next wed and even taking the vert!!! 
it is a 2 hour drive and i will be leaving at noon on wed so if n e body wants to roll out and rep tha funk wit me let me no!!!! next wed!!! rolling out at noon!!!
it a tat shop / car shop!!! real good peps!!!

from his post!!!

I'M WILLING TO OFFER MY SHOP AS A NEUTRAL GROUND FOR ANYONE WHO "RESPECTS & CONTRIBUTES TO" THE UNITY & GROWTH OF THIS ART FORM!






I'M GONNA TRY THIS &, IF IT WORKS..., WE'LL KEEP IT GOIN!!!

FOR ONE REASON OR ANOTHER, WEDNESDAY IS OUR SLOWEST NIGHT OF THE WEEK SO..., I PROPOSE A "-HUMPDAY HANGOUT-" @ G*A*S (GARAGE ART STUDIO) EVERY WEEK!!! BYOB & SWING WHAT YOU BRING!!! I'VE GOT A PROPANE GRILL & THE GROCERY STORE IS RIGHT ACROSS THE STREET!!! IF YOU GET INKED UP WHILE YOU'RE PARTICIPATING, I'LL WAIVE THE SHOP FEE & YOU ONLY PAY THE ARTIST FOR THEIR PERCENTAGE (1/2 OFF)!!! THE MAIN THING THOUGH..., IS TO SUPPORT THE EFFORT!!! I WILL PERSONALLY TATTOO SOMEONE EVERY WEDNESDAY, ABSOLUTELY FREE, WHO I FEEL SUPPORTS WHAT I'M TRYING TO DO HERE!!! 

ANY QUESTIONS, CALL (903) 738-8229

U-N-I-T-Y

LET'S DO THIS!!!


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

*ULA Event Click >>>* http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=497117


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 3 2009, 03:37 PM~14971677
> *COME ON MAIN!!!!
> 8'S IN THE FRONT!!!
> 
> ...


10,s but there clean :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 3 2009, 01:04 PM~14970175
> *SHE AWITE RITE NOW!!!
> BUT WEN I GET THE FRAME SWAPPED AND PUT THE CHROME ON THE UNDIES AND GET THE NASTY LOCK UP I WANT!!!! AWEEEEEE SHIT!!!! I GONA ROLL LOCKED UP EVERY WARE :biggrin:
> 20 INCH CYLS :0
> *


AWWWW FREAK NAAAASTY
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 3 2009, 03:41 PM~14971718
> *
> the link
> 
> ...


I might be interested.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one going out tonight?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2009, 06:17 PM~14973370
> *Any one going out tonight?
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*que-vo foritos* :wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Sep 3 2009, 06:43 PM~14975263
> *que-vo foritos :wave:
> *


WHATS UP MANE


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 3 2009, 07:56 PM~14975398
> *WHATS UP MANE
> *


shit here in cali looking at the fires being put out


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Sep 3 2009, 09:58 PM~14975426
> *shit here in cali looking at the fires being put out
> *


damn your far :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 3 2009, 08:10 PM~14975567
> *damn your far :biggrin:
> *


whats going on homie yea i know ready to get home and finish my lincoln


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Sep 3 2009, 06:58 PM~14975426
> *shit here in cali looking at the fires being put out
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Juan Post Up The Weather 

Its Like You Knew I Was Thinking Of You
:ugh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 3 2009, 11:04 PM~14976201
> *Hey Juan Post Up The Weather
> 
> Its Like You Knew I Was Thinking Of You
> ...


:ugh: NO ****!

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I think you heard the thunder too. LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 3 2009, 11:10 PM~14976277
> *:ugh: NO ****!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I Think You Where Thinking Of Me hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 3 2009, 11:13 PM~14976326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NUFF SAID


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

WHUTZ GOOD FOROS WHERES EVERY BODY AT 2 NIGHT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 3 2009, 11:30 PM~14976552
> *WHUTZ GOOD FOROS WHERES EVERY BODY AT 2 NIGHT
> *


you know Im on here! as always. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 3 2009, 11:30 PM~14976552
> *WHUTZ GOOD FOROS WHERES EVERY BODY AT 2 NIGHT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

mayne i can always depend on alex and juan be be on here foreal


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 3 2009, 11:42 PM~14976706
> *mayne i can always depend on alex and juan be be on here foreal
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Sep 3 2009, 08:58 PM~14975426
> *shit here in cali looking at the fires being put out
> *


You up by L.A. homie thats kool. Hell I'm headed to Carlsbad, Ca saturday morning for 2wks of solid work...lol From "TEX to CALI"..... :biggrin: :biggrin:

You get da cars license plate back in place???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 3 2009, 11:42 PM~14976706
> *mayne i can always depend on alex and juan be be on here foreal
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

damn my battery charger grew feet i went 2 the grage and that shit is missing


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz going down tomas


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

just picked up a scanner.
here is a pic from 1998.








I gave this Regal to a nephew after we painted it, Here is the pic after the paint.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

looking good danny


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: Buenos Dias


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning !


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TGIF!! Ready for this 3 day weekend!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 4 2009, 07:19 AM~14978839
> *TGIF!! Ready for this 3 day weekend!
> *


X100000000000000


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 4 2009, 08:19 AM~14978839
> *TGIF!! Ready for this 3 day weekend!
> *


I Hear You Dre .... Sup Oscar Hit Me Up Later


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

LABOR DAY WEEKEND:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 4 2009, 11:03 AM~14979824
> *LABOR DAY  WEEKEND:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


How Much Shipped To 76111 :biggrin: 
All Three
J/K


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 4 2009, 10:12 AM~14979888
> *How Much Shipped To 76111  :biggrin:
> All Three
> J/K
> *


ONE TRILLEN :biggrin: 



PLUS SHIPPING :0 

I STAY IN 76112 THO SO IT ANT GONA B THAT MUCH :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 4 2009, 12:18 AM~14977152
> *just picked up a scanner.
> here is a pic from 1998.
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 4 2009, 08:54 AM~14979025
> *I Hear You Dre .... Sup Oscar  Hit Me Up Later
> *


Where's the beer Alex!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good afternoon fellas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 4 2009, 11:57 AM~14980229
> *Where's the beer Alex!!  :biggrin:
> *


I Need Some Right About Now :biggrin: 


Sup Chris???


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 4 2009, 11:22 AM~14980395
> *I Need Some Right About Now  :biggrin:
> Sup Chris???
> *


SAME OL SHIZNIT!!! LOOKING FOR BEER 30!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im gonna go pick up a 12 pack here in a few


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2009, 11:28 AM~14980451
> *Im gonna go pick up a 12 pack here in a few
> *


24 pack for me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 4 2009, 12:31 PM~14980478
> *24 pack for me
> *


Baller. LOL That's just my contribution to the shindig


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 4 2009, 12:25 PM~14980427
> *SAME OL SHIZNIT!!! LOOKING FOR BEER 30!!!
> *











I Just Found It For You
:0


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 4 2009, 11:55 AM~14980650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TIME TO LEAVE :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2009, 12:43 PM~14980564
> *Baller. LOL That's just my contribution to the shindig
> *


  Ray & Lizs!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 4 2009, 01:09 PM~14980763
> * Ray & Lizs!!
> *


yeah.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

WEEKEND FIDN 2 START :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 4 2009, 04:13 PM~14982459
> *WEEKEND FIDN 2 START :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Wal Mart 24 pack is like 18 bucks


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 4 2009, 05:04 PM~14982885
> *:h5:
> *


you start? :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2009, 05:07 PM~14982900
> *you start? :biggrin:
> *


bout to go to football practice. see u at rays!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm going going back back to CALI!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Rep tha Funk in SD..


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 3 2009, 10:03 PM~14976957
> *whutz going down tomas
> *


not much just staying busy at D Shop homie wut about you getting the ride ready for saturday :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 4 2009, 06:28 PM~14983609
> *I'm going going back back to CALI!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Rep tha Funk in SD..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 4 2009, 06:47 PM~14984190
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Q-vo Alex, hope da RAZA of the "FUNK" have a nice Labor Day wkend... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Im gona stop eating now so i can be REALLY HUNGRY on sunday :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hope to see every one tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 4 2009, 10:55 AM~14980650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have been broke enough to drink that stuff


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

I'm leaving to Cali and reppin da Funk with Bottomsup Hydraulics in Chula Vista at a rally sunday an get in on some HOPP Action.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 5 2009, 08:10 AM~14987543
> *I'm leaving to Cali and reppin da Funk with Bottomsup Hydraulics in Chula Vista at a rally sunday an get in on some HOPP Action.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Have A Safe Trip Bro... Keep Us Posted With Some Pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Hector??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 4 2009, 05:28 PM~14983097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 5 2009, 10:34 AM~14988084
> *
> *


what time you leave last night?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

bout 1-1:30ish!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*so is impalas cc still having there picnic tomorrow?*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Sep 5 2009, 02:39 PM~14989454
> *so is impalas cc still having there picnic tomorrow?
> *


Yes sir. Ill be there tomorrow.


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 5 2009, 12:45 PM~14989493
> *Yes sir. Ill be there tomorrow.
> *


thanks homie i will be there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 5 2009, 02:30 PM~14990029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 YES PLEASE!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 5 2009, 04:30 PM~14990029
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Loco talks about that place every time I see him..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Headed downtown!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

is any one going to sonic :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

not me


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just Got Home... Good Night... See You Guys Later At Trinity Park


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 5 2009, 08:59 AM~14987894
> *Have A Safe Trip Bro... Keep Us Posted With Some Pics
> *


YEAH HOMIE I WILL POST SUM PICS OF 2NITES CRUISE.. :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 6 2009, 08:42 AM~14994850
> *YEAH HOMIE I WILL POST SUM PICS OF 2NITES CRUISE.. :biggrin:
> *


wat time and ware it all giong down 2nite???/ i wana cruz!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 6 2009, 09:42 AM~14994850
> *YEAH HOMIE I WILL POST SUM PICS OF 2NITES CRUISE.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

bigmike64 making "The Special Editions"


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Much love and respect to Impala's cc and funky town for throwin a bad ass picnic ,Keep up the good work guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good seeing every one out. Damn good weekend and it aint over.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 6 2009, 09:40 PM~15000238
> *good seeing every one out. Damn good weekend and it aint over.
> *


Your rite it aint over yet i beleave theirs another picnic at joe pool lake on monday,lets see how that one turns out :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 6 2009, 09:42 PM~15000255
> *Your rite it aint over yet i beleave theirs another picnic at joe pool lake on monday,lets see how that one turns out :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lets roll


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> thats a tight pic!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Much love to the all the car clubs that came down from Dallas as well.It was a great turn out.Funky town and D town puttin it down for Lowriding. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

nice too


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 6 2009, 11:47 PM~15000301
> *Much love to the all the car clubs that came down from Dallas as well.It was a great turn out.Funky town and D town puttin it down for Lowriding. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 Good To See All Low Lows Coming Together And Having A Good Time... 

 

Nice Pic Germain... I Saw You Out There....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 7 2009, 09:53 AM~15002357
> *X2  Good To See All Low Lows Coming Together And Having A Good Time...
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: nice big picnic..had fun yesterday...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 7 2009, 09:36 AM~15002854
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NIce pics


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thats all the pics i took..sorry


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 7 2009, 11:32 AM~15002809
> *:biggrin: nice big picnic..had fun yesterday...
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah it was fun until this old dude hit my car. Its not REAL bad but it none the less it is damaged. I got all his info so I hope things go smoothly. I forgot my camera at a friends house so I'll post pics up later once I get it back. If anyone else has any pics of the incident please post them.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 7 2009, 03:04 PM~15005474
> *TTT
> *


*wheres the pics homie*


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Sep 7 2009, 02:22 PM~15005576
> *wheres the pics homie
> *


MIKE'S GOT THEM


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 7 2009, 03:35 PM~15005675
> *MIKE'S GOT THEM
> *


dont lie, i want to see my cholo pose :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 7 2009, 05:35 PM~15005675
> *MIKE'S GOT THEM
> *


Forgot mu camera at Gilberts.. I should have some posted tpmorrow night.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

whats up jente


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 7 2009, 03:53 PM~15005808
> *whats up jente
> *


que onda goldplater :wave:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

What!!!, nobody got any pics of the gas hop that the lincoln did???? :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 7 2009, 02:58 PM~15005846
> *What!!!, nobody got any pics of the gas hop that the lincoln did???? :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DAMN WHERE WAS I @ WHEN THAT HAPPEND!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 7 2009, 05:58 PM~15005846
> *What!!!, nobody got any pics of the gas hop that the lincoln did???? :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


I got a bad ass vid of it.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 7 2009, 03:26 PM~15006135
> *I got a bad ass vid of it.
> *


SWEAR!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 7 2009, 06:28 PM~15006165
> *SWEAR!
> *


rock style


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 7 2009, 06:26 PM~15006135
> *I got a bad ass vid of it.
> *


video or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 6 2009, 10:40 PM~15000234
> *Much love and respect to Impala's cc and funky town for throwin a bad ass picnic ,Keep up the good work guys. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 whats going on sir


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

check out this maniac hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 7 2009, 05:58 PM~15005846
> *What!!!, nobody got any pics of the gas hop that the lincoln did???? :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


On The Grass ? :yes:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 7 2009, 07:55 PM~15008862
> *On The Grass ?  :yes:
> *


with the grill falling off and all :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

heres the one i shot


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 7 2009, 07:39 PM~15007000
> *video or it didnt happen :biggrin:
> *


it was take on my cousins camera. I got to get it.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Germain nice pics and video as always.:thumbsup: 
Thanx for putting it out there.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

the picnic looked thoed bro i forgot all about it i was wondering all day why there was so many clean rides out that day


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 7 2009, 11:52 PM~15010488
> *the picnic looked thoed bro i forgot all about it i was wondering all day why there was so many clean rides out that day
> *


Hands down the best picnic in fort worth this year  IMO


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

damn see i havent been on here in a couple of days so i missed out i hope 2 get out next time i gotmy charger stolen so my baby hasnt moved in about 4 days i cant wait 2 hit the streets


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Sep 7 2009, 10:38 PM~15009518
> *with the grill falling off and all :biggrin:
> *


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Sep 7 2009, 06:58 PM~15007995
> *x2 whats going on sir
> *


Just chillin enjoyin the day.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 7 2009, 09:58 PM~15010545
> *Hands down the best picnic in fort worth this year   IMO
> *


x2 I beleave u are rite,hands down the best so far this year.But the year aint over yet,lets keep up the good work guys :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

two hydrolic pumps for sale 250.00 bucks or best offer!

benny (817)538-0490 or pm me. either way got to sell!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2009, 10:48 AM~15013129
> *
> *


Hey Juan... I'm havin lunch con tu Papi Show-bound :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 8 2009, 11:29 AM~15013445
> *Hey Juan... I'm havin lunch con tu Papi Show-bound :biggrin:
> *


gays! thats dres papi


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3W5O8dEYvVk&feature=sub


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 8 2009, 01:20 PM~15014558
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


for real!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

You Got That Thang Juan????


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 7 2009, 08:30 PM~15008458
> *check out this maniac hno:
> 
> 
> ...


asshole :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 8 2009, 01:08 PM~15014440
> *gays! thats dres papi
> *


Jew Knee Grow!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 8 2009, 01:57 PM~15014904
> *You Got That Thang Juan????
> *


yes


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

Got some 14x7 for sale 300 all chrome


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Sep 8 2009, 02:06 PM~15015002
> *asshole :uh:
> *


Sup Green Ice???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Sep 8 2009, 01:55 PM~15015462
> *Got some 14x7 for sale 300 all chrome
> *



Call me regarding these. 817-829-0684.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 8 2009, 04:11 PM~15016315
> *THIS NOT MINE ITS A FRIEND , HE SELLING HIS MOTOR NEEDS THE MONEY SO PASS THE WORD.. 817-793-2114
> HELP OUT A HOMIE
> 
> ...


How much is he asking for it?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

2 Members: Elpintor, fortworthmex
Sup G.... Ready for the x-trem a-arm extension? :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 8 2009, 10:44 AM~15014796
> *3W5O8dEYvVk&feature=sub
> *


2:22


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cool vid.


----------



## SOUTHERN64 (Sep 5, 2007)

whats good FTW?!?!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Anybody hear bout something going down in Marine Park this weekend?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up every one


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 8 2009, 08:59 PM~15019509
> *Anybody hear bout something going down in Marine Park this weekend?
> *


Nope


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 8 2009, 06:46 PM~15017893
> *2 Members: Elpintor, fortworthmex
> Sup G.... Ready for the x-trem a-arm extension? :biggrin:
> *


lmao hell yeah im ready for some 6 1/4 inch extension :biggrin: my tires might look straight after that


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 8 2009, 09:19 PM~15019827
> *wuts up every one
> *


sup


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 8 2009, 09:15 PM~15021606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie pic come out bad ass, were the rest of the pics


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

que pasa albert


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 8 2009, 09:44 PM~15022093
> *que pasa albert
> *


que onda homie


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817 (Apr 30, 2007)

_Here's a LiL Luv for my L.I.L. Homies...The Best Sunday in the Funk Town in a While! This is What IT's ALL ABOUT!_


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 8 2009, 09:15 PM~15021606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_BEAUTIFUL CAR! That's How You Hold IT Down!_


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Sep 9 2009, 02:14 AM~15023498
> *Here's a LiL Luv for my L.I.L. Homies...The Best Sunday in the Funk Town in a While! This is What IT's ALL ABOUT!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Video  Your Right Down The Street From My Shop


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420: Im Ready To Go To Sleep But Got To Work... :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Everybody Up! Good Morning...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2009, 07:40 AM~15024182
> *Everybody Up!  Good Morning...
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Sep 8 2009, 11:31 PM~15021865
> *thanks homie pic come out bad ass, were the rest of the pics
> *


i got them and will post em tonight!!!....good video by the way lunalunatico817


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

damn its 09 -09 -09 :uh: well never see this day again :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 9 2009, 09:49 AM~15024966
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2009, 09:56 AM~15025029
> *
> *


YOU ROLLIN WEY????? :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> [/quote
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Sep 9 2009, 01:14 AM~15023498
> *Here's a LiL Luv for my L.I.L. Homies...The Best Sunday in the Funk Town in a While! This is What IT's ALL ABOUT!
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics of me doing the 3 lol :biggrin:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

sup foros!!


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

sup luna


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81.7.TX., TX86cutty817, 817cutty, LUNALUNATICO817

Damn all them 817!!


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Sep 9 2009, 09:17 AM~15025745
> *sup luna
> *


_Playa Playa!_


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Sep 9 2009, 10:20 AM~15025794
> *Playa Playa!
> *


what u up to u at the shop


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Sep 9 2009, 09:22 AM~15025813
> *what u up to u at the shop
> *


_YES SIR..._


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Sep 9 2009, 10:24 AM~15025833
> *YES SIR...
> *


whats up for this weekend ur girl said something about the lake


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Sep 9 2009, 09:28 AM~15025872
> *whats up for this weekend ur girl said something about the lake
> *


_Actually I think SamMan was talking about going to <span style=\'color:blue\'>THE COWBOYS__ game I think... or is that the following weekend?_</span>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good foros


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

que onda oso


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Sep 9 2009, 10:34 AM~15025936
> *Actually I think SamMan was talking about going to <span style=\'color:blue\'>THE COWBOYS game I think... or is that the following weekend?</span>
> *


Not unless ur going to tampa


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 9 2009, 01:15 PM~15026942
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2 ULC Meeting This Friday Night At 8:30 Same Place... If Your Going To Grub Out Get There 30 Min. Early


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 9 2009, 12:26 PM~15026453
> *que onda oso
> *


SUP WIT IT HOMIE!?! :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 9 2009, 01:15 PM~15027560
> *SUP WIT IT HOMIE!?! :biggrin:
> *


chillin bro posted up trying 2 make shit happen with my ride


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup peeps


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

yep


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Sep 9 2009, 12:14 AM~15023498
> *Here's a LiL Luv for my L.I.L. Homies...The Best Sunday in the Funk Town in a While! This is What IT's ALL ABOUT!
> 
> 
> ...


JUST LIKE BACK IN THE MID 90'S YOU GUYS DOING THAT DAWM THANG.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Keep the cruzin going guys. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Peeps


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2009, 07:38 AM~15036176
> *Good Morning Peeps
> 
> 
> ...


  





















THIRSTY THURSDAY!! :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2009, 07:38 AM~15036176
> *Good Morning Peeps
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2009, 05:38 AM~15036176
> *Good Morning Peeps
> 
> 
> ...


that video came out bad ass loco 61 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Sep 10 2009, 08:26 AM~15036386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Albert


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: SUP FOROS!?!? READY FOR THE MEETING!?!?!?!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2009, 06:38 AM~15036176
> *Good Morning Peeps
> 
> 
> ...


that was tight shit mayne im missing out there will be a next time


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 10 2009, 09:43 AM~15036872
> * :biggrin:  :biggrin:  SUP FOROS!?!? READY FOR THE MEETING!?!?!?!
> *


 :scrutinize: :yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2009, 10:02 AM~15037007
> *:scrutinize:  :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2009, 07:38 AM~15036176
> *Good Morning Peeps
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice video Alex!


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2009, 07:38 AM~15036176
> *Good Morning Peeps
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK!

LOWRIDING IN THE FUNK!

Good Job Alex. See you guys next year with yet another clean ass 63 for the funk.

big ben


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 9 2009, 11:15 PM~15033873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yo BADTIMES79 the ride was lookin clean as HELL bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, LUNALUNATICO817, dunk420, TOP DOG '64


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 10 2009, 08:13 AM~15037084
> *Yo BADTIMES79 the ride was lookin clean as HELL bro :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

THIS SUNDAY!!!!!! WHO'S DOWN TO ROLL??? HOPE TO SEE A GOOD SHOWING FROM THE U.L.C.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 10 2009, 11:41 AM~15037909
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2009, 05:38 AM~15036176
> *Good Morning Peeps
> 
> 
> ...


_GREAT VIDEO! LOWRIDING IS BACK!_


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2009, 07:38 AM~15036176
> *Good Morning Peeps
> 
> 
> ...


nice video alex..im diggin the music..oldies live :biggrin: great filming of downtown skyline :cheesy:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2009, 12:09 PM~15038156
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2009, 12:44 PM~15038468
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NOT YOUR REGAL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 10 2009, 02:13 PM~15039362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: That thing looked bad!! And not in a good way!!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 10 2009, 01:13 PM~15039362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who was rollin that whip


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Sep 10 2009, 10:11 AM~15037072-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fellas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 10 2009, 02:13 PM~15039362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats Vincent :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 10 2009, 02:20 PM~15039418
> *who was rollin that whip
> *


Vincent. Ex V.P. Street Life


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 10 2009, 05:17 PM~15041495
> *lmao @ hemphill car wash comments...check this out
> "yall lucky the mademen club didnt show up they would have put your cars to shame. mademen bunch of mexicans wanting to be italian.yall crack me up
> i guess hes refering to mademen cc????
> *


Link


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97tsnM8I2Cs...re=channel_page


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yMFMMWqvhxg&feature=channel


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2009, 08:38 AM~15036176
> *Good Morning Peeps
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 10 2009, 05:33 PM~15041690
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97tsnM8I2Cs...re=channel_page
> *


Internet gangster.


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2009, 07:38 AM~15036176
> *Good Morning Peeps
> 
> 
> ...


clean video homie


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 8 2009, 09:15 PM~15021606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Sep 9 2009, 12:14 AM~15023498
> *Here's a LiL Luv for my L.I.L. Homies...The Best Sunday in the Funk Town in a While! This is What IT's ALL ABOUT!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE VIDEO HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2009, 05:38 AM~15036176
> *Good Morning Peeps
> 
> 
> ...


REAL GOOD VIDEO ALEX! :thumbsup:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2009, 03:35 PM~15040958
> *Vincent. Ex V.P. Street Life
> *


damn thats crazy whutz good juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 10 2009, 08:17 PM~15043388
> *damn thats crazy whutz good juan
> *


Still poppin trunks. :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2009, 07:25 PM~15043480
> *Still poppin trunks. :biggrin:
> *


u going 2 tha meeting 2morrow bro


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whos all doing the parade down town funk town saturday ill be there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 10 2009, 08:27 PM~15043506
> *u going 2 tha meeting 2morrow bro
> *


yea I will.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Artistics.TX, SEISKUATRO,SS, SINICTX, BAD TIMES 79, 817cutty, the fan 86, ELJEFE/CRIMINAL, Macias, 817LoLo

Deep in here


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

que onda jente whutz poppin


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up jente whats going down this weekend


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

anybody do ingraveing i want 2 get a plaque done as soon as i get it in


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 10 2009, 07:47 PM~15043723
> *wuts up jente whats going down this weekend
> *


other then the parade i really dont know bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 10 2009, 08:47 PM~15043734
> *anybody do ingraveing i want 2 get a plaque done as soon as i get it in
> *


my homie chad. he stays in saginaw.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 10 2009, 02:13 PM~15039362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: Someone Deleted It... :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2009, 09:33 PM~15044273
> *:scrutinize:  Someone Deleted It... :uh:
> *


AHAHAHA IT WAS FUNNY THOUGH.


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 10 2009, 01:13 PM~15039362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*
W T F*


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

R.I.P Ricardo "Little Rico" Moreno
We went to the viewing tonight and it really made me think he was way to young to die. It is sad that he will not be able to see his son grow up. What I am trying to say is we never know when god has our number so we have to live every day like it is our last. Sorry guys I have just been think about it this all night and had to post it.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies just to let all the homies know that we will be opening the shop from 10am till 2pm and 6pm till 10pm thanks from D-shop we have all parts in stock


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 10 2009, 06:47 PM~15043734
> *anybody do ingraveing i want 2 get a plaque done as soon as i get it in
> *


i got a homie that does ingraving we just got a plaque done for one of the members in street life it came out bad ass he is the same guy that did all my ingraving and for alot of people here


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2009, 09:38 PM~15044373
> *AHAHAHA IT WAS FUNNY THOUGH.
> *


my cousing was all like !!!!EY EY La Pila La Pila!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: he was the one that told him to HOP IT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 10 2009, 10:20 PM~15044870
> *i got a homie that does ingraving we just got a plaque done for one of the members in street life it came out bad ass he is the same guy that did all my ingraving and for alot of people here
> *


Chad right?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 10 2009, 10:08 PM~15044733
> *R.I.P Ricardo "Little Rico" Moreno
> We went to the viewing tonight and it really made me think he was way to young to die. It is sad that he will not be able to see his son grow up. What I am trying to say is we never know when god has our number so we have to live every day like it is our last. Sorry guys I have just been think about it this all night and had to post it.
> *


RIP to you homie. Just thinking about Life/Death last night.



> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 10 2009, 10:27 PM~15044953
> *my cousing was all like !!!!EY EY La Pila La Pila!!!!!!!!!  :roflmao: he was the one that told him to HOP IT
> *


AHAHAHA


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2009, 08:30 PM~15044992
> *Chad right?
> *


no my homie javier he drive a magnum that has everything ingraved and he ingrave the parts on my 300


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 10 2009, 10:36 PM~15045071
> *no my homie javier he drive a magnum that has everything ingraved and he ingrave the parts on my 300
> *


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

already thanks for the info ima hit yall up when i get it in foreal


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 10 2009, 08:08 PM~15044733
> *R.I.P Ricardo "Little Rico" Moreno
> We went to the viewing tonight and it really made me think he was way to young to die. It is sad that he will not be able to see his son grow up. What I am trying to say is we never know when god has our number so we have to live every day like it is our last. Sorry guys I have just been think about it this all night and had to post it.
> *


always live life to the fullest and never take anything for granted and never forget your friends and family :thumbsup: keep your head chris


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 10 2009, 10:08 PM~15044733
> *R.I.P Ricardo "Little Rico" Moreno
> We went to the viewing tonight and it really made me think he was way to young to die. It is sad that he will not be able to see his son grow up. What I am trying to say is we never know when god has our number so we have to live every day like it is our last. Sorry guys I have just been think about it this all night and had to post it.
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Some of yall might know his Dad he drives a blue 63 Impala.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 10 2009, 10:08 PM~15044733
> *R.I.P Ricardo "Little Rico" Moreno
> We went to the viewing tonight and it really made me think he was way to young to die. It is sad that he will not be able to see his son grow up. What I am trying to say is we never know when god has our number so we have to live every day like it is our last. Sorry guys I have just been think about it this all night and had to post it.
> *


 :angel: i meet him a few times at the swap meets with his dad, there good peeps but its sad to die young and hard on the dad to lay his son to rest.. :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning




A Couple Of Days Ago There Was A 1961 Parwood Wagon For Sale For 500 Bucks On Craigslist And Someone Came Up On That One... I Tried To Buy That Bisssh But Didnt Get A Email Response Back Till Today That It Was Just Sold... GURRR!! :angry:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 10 2009, 10:08 PM~15044733
> *R.I.P Ricardo "Little Rico" Moreno
> We went to the viewing tonight and it really made me think he was way to young to die. It is sad that he will not be able to see his son grow up. What I am trying to say is we never know when god has our number so we have to live every day like it is our last. Sorry guys I have just been think about it this all night and had to post it.
> *


Sorry to here that RIP "Little Rico". I know big Rico. Good People!

GOD BLESS MORENO FAMILY!!!! 

big ben


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

i still have 2 reds pumps for sale. letting'em go cheap "best offer" can have'em

bigben


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Its Friday and I am ready to get my drink on!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 10 2009, 08:47 PM~15043723
> *wuts up jente whats going down this weekend
> *












THIS SUNDAY!!!!!! WHO'S DOWN TO ROLL??? HOPE TO SEE A GOOD SHOWING FROM THE U.L.C.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 11 2009, 11:20 AM~15049786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hope It Dont Rain :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 23 2009, 11:22 AM~14853689
> *Tips, tricks on replacing upper and lower a-frame bushings???  :dunno:
> *


 :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 11 2009, 01:17 PM~15051092
> *:angry:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


Hammer ? Hit Up Blanco His Did His A-Arms Before I'll Ask Him


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 11 2009, 01:03 PM~15050935
> *Hope It Dont Rain  :angry:
> *


 :angry: :angry: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :nono:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 11 2009, 01:27 PM~15051175
> *Hammer ? Hit Up Blanco His Did His A-Arms Before I'll Ask Him
> *


I tried a bushing extractor but no luck! I guess im gonna have to rent that damn tool from Autozone!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

PWN3D


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 11 2009, 02:00 PM~15051448
> *:angry:  :angry:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh mayne!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC Meeting tonight.... same Place Same Time if you Have Any Questions PM Me ASAP Thanks







Was Sent To Me:

We are currently casting the DirecTV/NBC television series "Friday Night Lights" in AUSTIN, TX and could use some help from you in finding some specific cars for our project.

We handle the Extras Casting and are looking for people willing to work as PAID EXTRAS. We specifically need people with LOW-RIDERS and/or "pimp" cars. These scenes are supposed to portray a rough neighborhood on the "wrong side of the tracks". Looking for tough guys & girls with 'hood type cars.

The LOW-RIDERS would need to be available ALL DAY in AUSTIN on Monday 9/14/09. We do not know the start time yet.

The "pimp" cars would need to be available ALL DAY in AUSTIN on Tuesday 9/15/09. We do not know the start time yet.

Extras are paid $58.00 for an 8 hour day ($7.25 per hour) plus you will be paid an additional $75.00 for use of your car. We MAY also cover gas expenses to get your car to our location, providing you are within a reasonable distance of AUSTIN. We know it's not alot of money, but it'll be a fun day on our set.

If you'd like to have yourself and your car featured on our television show - please send us an email ASAP to: [email protected]. Be sure to include a photo of your car, a photo of yourself, your first & last name and a contact phone number.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 11 2009, 12:02 PM~15051463
> *I tried a bushing extractor but no luck! I guess im gonna have to rent that damn tool from Autozone!!  :angry:
> *


bring them by the shop we help you with them


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 11 2009, 02:02 PM~15051463
> *I tried a bushing extractor but no luck! I guess im gonna have to rent that damn tool from Autozone!!  :angry:
> *


try putting the a arm in the fridge for about 45 minutes..then try hitting it with a screw driver :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

anyone no of a good mobile mechanic?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 11 2009, 07:04 PM~15054734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: These only took part of it out..... It's pretty quick with an impact gun but still takes some work.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

weather doesnt look good their goes the weekend !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats alot of red. Better hurry to the ulc meeting


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

Dam all this rain hope Saturday is better


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

We are having 38 classes with 1st,2nd,3rd Trophies in each class
We are also having 
*Best*  
Mural/Airbrush
Interior
Motor
Paint
Display
Hydraulic Setup
Airbag Setup
Stereo System
*Most Members Entered*
*Farthest Driven*
*Best of Show Trophies for*
Bike
Truck
Lowrider
Bomb
Hotrod/Custom
Best of Show Overall
We also Have 1st,2nd,3rd Trophies for the Hoppers
[/quote]


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

mayne jus left the ulc meeting whutz good 2 my street life family any body out there need web pages or pictures done for ur clubs holla at me if ur intreasted


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I found some more old pics here is one of my old 62 in the parade down town.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Here is a float we made for the parade years ago


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good jente


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

My brothers old truck


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps Man R.I.P ........
We all have to live life to the fullist.... life is to short we all got tomake the best of what we got R.I.P to all of the Peeps that we have lost in 2009 :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 11 2009, 07:01 PM~15054720
> *try putting the a arm in the fridge for about 45 minutes..then try hitting it with a screw driver :biggrin:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Great Turnout Tonight At The ULC Meeting We Had A Full House...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 12 2009, 12:31 AM~15057751
> *Great Turnout Tonight At The ULC Meeting We Had A Full House...
> *


Very proud.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 11 2009, 11:31 PM~15057751
> *Great Turnout Tonight At The ULC Meeting We Had A Full House...
> *


hell yeah that was a hella of a turn out bigest crowd ive seen since i started going had 2 leav a lil earlly my lil man got sick


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 12 2009, 05:25 AM~15058433
> *hell yeah that was a hella of a turn out bigest crowd ive seen since i started going had 2 leav a lil earlly my lil man got sick
> *


Thats Cool Bro.. Hope Your Little Man Is Better Now


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Looked like a good turn out at the ULC meeting last night!! We need to continue to support the lowrider community and encourage other shops, clubs and solo riders to do the same and attend!! Just my couple of pennies!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 11 2009, 09:33 PM~15057279
> *My brothers old truck
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 12 2009, 06:15 AM~15058623
> *Thats Cool Bro.. Hope Your Little Man Is Better Now
> *


yeah bro he had a high fever but he got better at about 5 am


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 12 2009, 07:18 AM~15058631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats good to here.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*its gonna be a fucked up weekend...might as well stack up on beers and drink at the house* :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin: 
THERES A NEW LAW MAN IN TOWN... :cheesy:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 12 2009, 10:05 AM~15059642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 12 2009, 11:05 AM~15059642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

On behalf of Streetlife, I would like to thank my Streetlife family and Majestics for making an effort to show up downtown for todays parade. I'm sorry to say that at the last minute the parade had been canceled. But at least that effort was made. So many thanks to everyone!!! 
They are looking at the parade being rescheduled for next Saturday. But I will let everyone know about any updated information I receive.
Thanks again...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Funky Town


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 12 2009, 12:05 PM~15059642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 12 2009, 11:05 AM~15059642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

How da meeting "ULC" go? I still out in Cali Alex, any pics of the parade in downtown :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 12 2009, 12:05 PM~15059642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SLFirstLady_@Sep 12 2009, 12:14 PM~15059690
> *--------------------
> Christina
> StreetLife's First Lady
> ...


We need some fort worth comp. :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 12 2009, 12:05 PM~15059642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAVID DAVID . THAT A NICE PIC OF ME  CAN YOU SEE MY BLUE EYE'S


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Well Homies the 67 is officially sold and gone! Guess no cruising for me for a while. :tears:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Sep 12 2009, 12:17 PM~15059704
> *Wat it dew Funky Town
> *


whats up :wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 12 2009, 01:41 PM~15060642
> *whats up  :wave:
> *


Wat it dew homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Who is cruising tonight?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 12 2009, 03:26 PM~15060881
> *Who is cruising tonight?
> *


 :loco:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

shit there was alot of us posted up ready for the parade windows foged up but we was ready 2 ride haha it would of been a tight parade


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

shit there was alot of us posted up ready for the parade windows foged up but we was ready 2 ride haha it would of been a tight parade


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Sep 12 2009, 01:51 PM~15060384
> *DAVID  DAVID . THAT A NICE PIC OF ME   CAN YOU SEE MY BLUE EYE'S
> *


I Cant See Your Glasses :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Sep 12 2009, 03:25 PM~15060868
> *Wat it dew homie
> *


~GOODTIMES DFW COMING SOON~ 

Interested in joining GOODTIMES DFW chapter hit me up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 12 2009, 01:26 PM~15060206
> *WHAT??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> How da meeting "ULC" go?  I still out in Cali Alex,  any pics of the parade in downtown :biggrin:
> *


They Canceled The Parade This Morning But I Went To The "Heart Walk" Sporting My ULC Shirt  The Meeting Was Good,, Very Good Turn Out.. Come Check Out the Next Next Meet Bro... Have You Took Any Pics From Cali?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 12 2009, 04:30 PM~15061200
> *:loco:
> *


My bad.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Pics Mike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good pics


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 12 2009, 06:44 PM~15061865
> *Nice Pics Mike
> *


Thanx bro. Thats all i got. Hope you guys like them. Sorry I know I missed quite a few.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 12 2009, 07:13 PM~15062030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 12 2009, 05:13 PM~15062030
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie whats the story with your ride :uh: .... sorry bro


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 12 2009, 08:05 PM~15062276
> *Dam homie whats the story with your ride :uh: .... sorry bro
> *


This older man was tryin to get around the corner and cut it to sharp and hit my car. How the hell he got inthat spot i have no idea. One of the great mysteries :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 12 2009, 06:13 PM~15062323
> *This older man was tryin to get around the corner and cut it to sharp and hit my car. How the hell he got inthat spot i have no idea. One of the great mysteries :biggrin:
> *


DAM IT!!!!!! Old people need to stay off the road :angry:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice pics


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Sep 12 2009, 08:02 PM~15063027
> *Nice pics
> *


WUS SUP GOOD TIMER HOPE ALL IS GOOD YOUR WAY


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 12 2009, 07:18 PM~15062340
> *DAM IT!!!!!! Old people nned to stay off the road :angry:
> *


Humm, I'm old, so what are you saying??? :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 12 2009, 02:26 PM~15060881
> *Who is cruising tonight?
> *


Not me, the panel truck has no wipers...

Who's go'n to Zona Rosa tomorrow...?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Sep 12 2009, 09:36 PM~15063269
> *WUS SUP GOOD TIMER HOPE ALL IS GOOD YOUR WAY
> *


What up homie, just chillin here trying to get the ride ready to put that GT plaque in the back window, shouldn't be to much longer


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 12 2009, 07:13 PM~15062323
> *This older man was tryin to get around the corner and cut it to sharp and hit my car. How the hell he got inthat spot i have no idea. One of the great mysteries :biggrin:
> *


Sad to see what happened to your car.. I know the feeling...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 12 2009, 10:52 PM~15063385
> *Humm, I'm old, so what are you saying??? :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 12 2009, 11:13 PM~15063539
> *Sad to see what happened to your car.. I know the feeling...
> *



Thanx. I gota say that his insurance company has been very fast on everything so far. Just need to get that check. We got work to do :biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Sep 12 2009, 09:07 PM~15063491
> *What up homie, just chillin here trying to get the ride ready to put that GT plaque in the back window, shouldn't be to much longer
> *


ALMOST THAT TIME HOMIE GT COMING 2 A STATE NEAR YOU


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 12 2009, 08:52 PM~15063385
> *Humm, I'm old, so what are you saying??? :0
> *


get off the road! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 13 2009, 12:04 AM~15063896
> *get off the road! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

DAM IT!!!!!! Old people nned to stay off the road :angry:
[/quote]

:banghead:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have up for sale 6 batterys letting them go for $200 or obo hit me up if intrested 6825587301 chris


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 12 2009, 10:51 PM~15063815
> *Thanx. I gota say that his insurance company has been very fast on everything so far. Just need to get that check. We got work to do :biggrin:
> *


Hope to see it back on the road again I went looked at the paint job when I was at the aprk and it looks real nice..

I'm gonna put this out there one more time:
Hagerty's Classic car Ins: I have this on all my cars.. This is full value, no fault ins. It is regular ins but pays full coverage for your car regardless who's at fault..

I just had my accident and there paying about $5,000 to repair it and we already got paid out..

Hagerty's 800-922-4050 ask for Tom Hubbell and tell him John sent you... 
If you have any questions contact me...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> DAM IT!!!!!! Old people nned to stay off the road :angry:


 :banghead:
[/quote]
Young people need to learn how to spell check, this is the second time I've seen 'need' mis-spelled....


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Orale selling my 66 Impala ss need to sell to make room for new projects asking $10,000 or best offer still needs some work done to it but not much also I have lots of parts for sale for your Impala from 1960-1967 Impala two door. Please feel free to pm to view the car in person or to view the parts thanks again. uffin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

THE MAJESTICS TX,
Homie Styln,









yall old men take a bus ... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

go cowboys!


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*GO COWBOYS*


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 13 2009, 12:25 PM~15066286
> *THE MAJESTICS TX,
> Homie Styln,
> 
> ...



old man rule :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

And Cowboys with the win!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 13 2009, 10:25 AM~15066286
> *THE MAJESTICS TX,
> Homie Styln,
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Sep 12 2009, 10:07 PM~15063491
> *What up homie, just chillin here trying to get the ride ready to put that GT plaque in the back window, shouldn't be to much longer
> *


Whats up Joe T.. Glad 2 hear da 64 coming along great :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 12 2009, 04:55 PM~15061623
> *They Canceled The Parade This Morning But I Went To The "Heart Walk" Sporting My ULC Shirt      The Meeting Was Good,, Very Good Turn Out.. Come Check Out the Next Next Meet Bro... Have You Took Any Pics From Cali?
> *


Got sum pics, but not da 1's I'd post just trying 2 cut loose here at work 2 head up 2 L.A... I will be at the next meeting homie an I've heard been RAINING since thursday!! :0 :0


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 12 2009, 05:51 PM~15061607
> *I Cant See Your Glasses :0
> *


 uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 13 2009, 10:25 AM~15066286
> *THE MAJESTICS TX,
> Homie Styln,
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats what they "NEED" to take instead of driving  j/k THE MAJESTICS TX, Your good for a few more years


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 13 2009, 05:06 PM~15068005
> *Got sum pics, but not da 1's I'd post just trying 2 cut loose here at work 2 head up 2 L.A...  I will be at the next meeting homie an I've heard been RAINING since thursday!! :0  :0
> *


Yeah Its Been Pouring Like Naigra Falls :0 Cool Homie We'll See You At The Next Meeting...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.overtimebargrill.com


*
A few of us will be going to Overtime Bar and Grill after the ULC meetings on the 25th. 
They have pool tables and decently priced beer. Any one and every one is welcome. *​*
*


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2009, 06:49 PM~15069443
> *http://www.overtimebargrill.com
> 
> 
> ...


Cool spot to chill and have some brews


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 13 2009, 09:00 PM~15069544
> *Cool spot to chill and have some brews
> *


Hell yeah. Went there last night. they got bomb ass burgers!


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2009, 07:05 PM~15069580
> *Hell yeah. Went there last night. they got bomb ass burgers!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Fool I am talking about some beers and you come back with talk about burgers   Fat guys think a like cause they both go hand and hand


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 13 2009, 09:17 PM~15069710
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Fool I am talking about some beers and you come back with talk about burgers    Fat guys think a like cause they both go hand and hand
> *


o yeah the beer is coo. BUT I went to some place called Boom Jacks in the Montgomery Ward building. 2.00 Pints all night :biggrin:


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Im still here fellaz !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Sep 13 2009, 09:39 PM~15069962
> *Im still here fellaz !
> *


Was asking about you the other night. How you been bro?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Sep 13 2009, 09:05 PM~15069580-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 13 2009, 09:41 PM~15069999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Waitress look like Rhianna (Pre-Chris Brown Beat Down).


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 13 2009, 08:41 PM~15069999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Some burger where do I get one lo :biggrin: l.....


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2009, 07:38 PM~15069949
> *o yeah the beer is coo. BUT I went to some place called Boom Jacks in the Montgomery Ward building. 2.00 Pints all night :biggrin:
> *


Boomer Jacks is a chill spot too! the food is good and the beer is cold... They have another boomers in Berford too!


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2009, 07:40 PM~15069974
> *Was asking about you the other night. How you been bro?
> *


 All good bro just been on my harley all day eeer day. I figure its time for me and danny to finally get my 64 painted up so i can get back on the scene miss you guyz !


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 13 2009, 07:52 PM~15070164
> *Boomer Jacks is a chill spot too! the food is good and the beer is cold... They have another boomers in Berford too!
> *


 I am alway at the one in bedford great place !


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Sep 13 2009, 08:00 PM~15070271
> *I am alway at the one in  bedford great place !
> *


   I am 1 exit away from that great place


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Sep 13 2009, 09:52 PM~15070164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 13 2009, 03:58 PM~15067960
> *Whats up Joe T..  Glad 2 hear da 64 coming along great :thumbsup:
> *



Wat it dew homie


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2009, 08:49 PM~15069443
> *http://www.overtimebargrill.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 13 2009, 10:26 PM~15070630
> *
> *


You down Alex?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good jete


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)5 Members: davidj926, Artistics.TX, texican, ENOUGH SAID, mite51/50

Wat it dew


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew SOUTHERN64


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

whats up homies


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Sep 13 2009, 11:58 PM~15071990
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)5 Members: davidj926, Artistics.TX, texican, ENOUGH SAID, mite51/50
> 
> Wat it dew
> *


you gonna make it to the next ulc meeting?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 13 2009, 12:17 PM~15066237
> *Orale selling my 66 Impala ss need to sell to make room for new projects asking $10,000 or best offer still needs some work done to it but not much also I have lots of parts for sale for your Impala from 1960-1967 Impala two door. Please feel free to pm to view the car in person or to view the parts thanks again.  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


No one got no money? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 14 2009, 12:20 AM~15072291
> *No one got no money?  :biggrin:
> *


Prolly catch more bites in the classifieds.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

mayne wheres everybody at 2night


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2009, 11:17 PM~15072252
> *you gonna make it to the next ulc meeting?
> *


Planning to make it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2009, 07:15 AM~15074398
> *Good Morning!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Sep 14 2009, 10:07 AM~15074729
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Whats Up Augie???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 14 2009, 10:12 AM~15074764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 13 2009, 12:17 PM~15066237
> *Orale selling my 66 Impala ss need to sell to make room for new projects asking $10,000 or best offer still needs some work done to it but not much also I have lots of parts for sale for your Impala from 1960-1967 Impala two door. Please feel free to pm to view the car in person or to view the parts thanks again.  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


I guess no one else has no Dinero in this time of crisis. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Sep 14 2009, 12:44 PM~15076110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

RAIN RAIN GO AWAY COME BACK ANOTHER DAY!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 14 2009, 02:50 PM~15077269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is That Your Ride In Primer :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2009, 02:53 PM~15077294
> *is That Your Ride In Primer  :0
> *


No


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2009, 02:53 PM~15077294
> *is That Your Ride In Primer  :0
> *


that looks like a caddy not a cutt dog


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 14 2009, 02:21 PM~15076947
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the streets of rock island :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Sep 14 2009, 03:38 PM~15077681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No bangin Just representing. :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 12 2009, 06:06 PM~15061999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out now, cha-cha out and about rollin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 12 2009, 06:13 PM~15062030
> *
> *



Nice pics Mike!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 14 2009, 03:45 PM~15077736
> *Watch out now, cha-cha out and about rollin!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Bad Mamma Jamma???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 14 2009, 03:39 PM~15077694
> *the streets of rock island :0
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2009, 02:51 PM~15077787
> *Sup Bad Mamma Jamma???
> *


What it do Loco 61? Not much just staying out of the rain! Seen the pics of your car!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whuts good alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Sep 14 2009, 03:55 PM~15077827-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just Here Chillin At Work... You At Work?


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2009, 03:10 PM~15078023
> *Just Here Chillin Like Alwayz...So What Do You Think About My Ride?
> Just Here Chillin At Work... You At Work?
> *


Now you know I like the bubble top! Coming along very nice, it'll be out hitting the streets in no time before you know it! :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2009, 03:10 PM~15078023
> *Just Here Chillin Like Alwayz...So What Do You Think About My Ride?
> Just Here Chillin At Work... You At Work?
> *


nah bro chillin at the crib


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Sep 14 2009, 04:20 PM~15078108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll Be At The Crib Soon...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2009, 03:33 PM~15078202
> *Thanks Bad Mamma Jamma,,, N Yes Missy I'll Be Rollin Soon. :biggrin: I Know Your Going To Vegas Right?
> I'll Be At The Crib Soon...
> *


Your welcome, Lol! Yes sir Bad Mamma Jamma will be in Vegas and you guys!?  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 14 2009, 04:39 PM~15078261
> *Your welcome, Lol!  Yes sir Bad Mamma Jamma will be in Vegas and you guys!?    :biggrin:
> *


Dont Think We're Going :angry: :biggrin: Its Cool Tho.. When Are You Guys Leaving?


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2009, 03:52 PM~15078381
> *Dont Think We're Going  :angry:    :biggrin: Its Cool Tho.. When Are You Guys Leaving?
> *


You still have some time! But if not we will take pics, we leave the 8th.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 14 2009, 03:46 PM~15077746
> *Nice pics Mike!
> *


 Muchos Thank You's


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Oscar!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 14 2009, 12:39 PM~15077694
> *the streets of rock island :0
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

I have a set of adapters for 75 buck 5 lug uni


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2009, 08:11 AM~15074761
> *Whats Up Augie???
> *


HOW'S IT GOING LOCO 61?? :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hope some of you guys can make it to this 1
Gainesville Tx. Lowrider Car Show

Hosted By Down For The Crown Car Club
Saturday Sept. 26 2009
Setup Time 9:30am - 11:00am
Show Time 11:00am - 4:00pm
Location - Edison Park, Gainesville Tx 76240
Corner of Broadway Street & Elmwood Street

Car/Bike Registration $10.00 
Admission Free
For More Info - 940-902-9988/ [email protected]
[/size][/color][/font]









[/quote]


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im movin!


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 15 2009, 12:23 AM~15084147
> *Im movin!
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Sep 15 2009, 12:25 AM~15084183
> *:0
> *


Down the street. LOL

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Sep 14 2009, 09:23 PM~15081466
> *HOW'S IT GOING LOCO 61?? :biggrin:
> *


Just Waking Up Augie :420:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Know Where I Can Get My Floor Jack Fixed?


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

i'm looking for a chrome plater and ingraver.

big ben


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@Sep 15 2009, 10:22 AM~15086262
> *i'm looking for a chrome plater and ingraver.
> 
> big ben
> *


Homie chad out of Saginaw engaves my stuff.
Chrome Plater I use is Al's but some say he is $$$


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@Sep 15 2009, 10:22 AM~15086262
> *i'm looking for a chrome plater and ingraver.
> 
> big ben
> *


Where You Located?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2009, 01:33 PM~15088033
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2009, 01:39 PM~15088089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 15 2009, 01:42 PM~15088114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2009, 01:36 PM~15088066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2009, 01:38 PM~15088077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

Win a trip for two to Los Vegas for oct 10th/12th

Benefit raffle for the family of Ricardo "Rico" Moreno its a trip for two to Las Vega (3 days 2 nights) or $600 weekend of october 10th-12th Drawing to be announced only 100 tickets sold $20 per ticket ...for more info call (817) 819-3789


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2009, 11:38 AM~15088077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2009, 11:39 AM~15088089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :yes:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2009, 01:31 PM~15088011
> *Where You Located?
> *


south ft.worth. its Benny i used to roll low4life cc. i had to step away from the club scene for a while but i'm still solo riding. green 63"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@Sep 15 2009, 03:06 PM~15088799
> *south ft.worth. its Benny i used to roll low4life cc. i had to step away from the club scene for a while but i'm still solo riding. green 63"
> *


Al's Probably Be The Closes One...

Al's Associates Incorporated


http://local.yahoo.com/info-18867183-al-s-...ated-fort-worth


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Funky Town


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Sep 15 2009, 05:45 PM~15090224
> *Wat it dew Funky Town
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 15 2009, 11:56 AM~15088228
> *Win a trip for two to Los Vegas for oct 10th/12th
> 
> Benefit raffle for the family of Ricardo "Rico" Moreno its a trip for two to Las Vega (3 days 2 nights) or $600 weekend of october 10th-12th Drawing to be announced only 100 tickets sold $20 per ticket ...for more info call (817) 819-3789
> *


TTT....
Can also P.M. me and I do not mind meeting anyone to buy raffle tickets!!!! Its for a good cause and can be a cheap way to head to the super show.... call Chris at 817-819-3789..... OR me at 817-223-8328


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2009, 10:38 AM~15088077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click and saved


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2009, 01:38 PM~15088077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's my future baby's mama!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 15 2009, 11:56 AM~15088228
> *Win a trip for two to Los Vegas for oct 10th/12th
> 
> Benefit raffle for the family of Ricardo "Rico" Moreno its a trip for two to Las Vega (3 days 2 nights) or $600 weekend of october 10th-12th Drawing to be announced only 100 tickets sold $20 per ticket ...for more info call (817) 819-3789
> *


This is the weekend of the super show "the greatest show on earth". We are putting together a show that we will pick the winner we plan on doing this in about 2 weeks so the winner has time to plan for the trip. So come on LIL we need to sell these tickets fast.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 15 2009, 07:06 PM~15092203
> *This is the weekend of the super show "the greatest show on earth". We are putting together a show that we will pick the winner we plan on doing this in about 2 weeks so the winner has time to plan for the trip. So come on LIL we need to sell these tickets fast.
> *


ttt

QUOTE(teal62impala @ Sep 15 2009, 11:56 AM) 
Win a trip for two to Los Vegas for oct 10th/12th

Benefit raffle for the family of Ricardo "Rico" Moreno its a trip for two to Las Vega (3 days 2 nights) or $600 weekend of october 10th-12th Drawing to be announced only 100 tickets sold $20 per ticket ...for more info call (817) 819-3789

TTT

TTT....
Can also P.M. me and I do not mind meeting anyone to buy raffle tickets!!!! Its for a good cause and can be a cheap way to head to the super show.... call Chris at 817-819-3789..... OR me at 817-223-8328


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 15 2009, 10:28 PM~15093329
> *ttt
> 
> QUOTE(teal62impala @ Sep 15 2009, 11:56 AM)
> ...


TTT 










Sorry I Missed Your Call Chris I'll Hit U Up Tomorrow


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 15 2009, 11:48 PM~15094500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good alex late night watching up in smoke


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 12:15 AM~15094817
> *:0
> *


The bottle had a plastic carrier. LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 16 2009, 12:18 AM~15094852
> *whutz good alex late night watching up in smoke
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 16 2009, 12:36 AM~15095040
> *The bottle had a plastic carrier. LOL
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 More storms coming!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 16 2009, 08:15 AM~15096208
> *:0 More storms coming!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 08:21 AM~15096232
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YA VALIO VERGA :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2009, 04:34 PM~15089552
> *Al's Probably Be The Closes One...
> 
> Al's Associates Incorporated
> ...


cool! thanks alex


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

sold one got 2 left get at me $100 each brand new neva been used 786 283 0241


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wake UP!

jfutzSvrkZo&feature=related


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> ==================================


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> > ==================================


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 08:21 AM~15096232
> *
> 
> 
> ...



_Thanx weather man!  _


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 10 2009, 11:43 AM~15037926
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS SHOW IS RESCHEDULED FOR NOVEMBER THE 7TH... THAT IS A SATURDAY AND MY BIRTHDAY!!!!! :biggrin:  SO YOU KNOW WE ARE GONNA GET IT CRUNK!!!!!! NEW FLYER COMING SOON ...THERE WILL BE A AFTER PARTY - PLACE TO BE ANNOUNCED


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 16 2009, 08:15 AM~15096208
> *:0 More storms coming!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

any one got a tarp I can borrow?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 16 2009, 12:39 PM~15098193
> *any one got a tarp I can borrow?
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 12:51 PM~15098304
> *:scrutinize:
> *


I found one :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 16 2009, 02:57 PM~15099394
> *I found one :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

LOCK UP! :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

One Eye Closed


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, SWEET*LIL*V, red22, dunk420


Sup Vero And Chris??


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:05 PM~15099470
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT THA FUCK!?!?!?!?!?!!


:uh: :uh: :twak: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:   :guns: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :banghead: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

My Fav.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

IS This Your Ride Oso??? :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:13 PM~15099541
> *IS This Your Ride Oso???    :0
> 
> 
> ...


NO!!!! BUT SHE CAN RIDE!!!!!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:09 PM~15099506
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, SWEET*LIL*V, red22, dunk420
> Sup Vero And Chris??
> *


_Who the heck is Vero, you just violated a layitlow rule :biggrin:  

What up Loco61 how have you been? So, did you guys get the trip after all. I spoke to your wifey @ the picnic & she said she's down but you'd have to make sure the flight is really quick, cuz she hates to fly :biggrin: silly girl. _


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 16 2009, 03:14 PM~15099551
> *Who the heck is Vero, you just violated a layitlow rule :biggrin:
> 
> What up Loco61 how have you been? So, did you guys get the trip after all.  I spoke to your wifey @ the picnic & she said she's down but you'd have to make sure the flight is really quick, cuz she hates to fly :biggrin: silly girl.
> *


HI VERO!!!!!! WHERE IS SALVADOR???? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 16 2009, 03:16 PM~15099560
> *HI VERO!!!!!! WHERE IS SALVADOR????</span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




_<span style=\'color:green\'>:twak: WHO THE HECK IS SALVADOR? I KNOW A HONEY NAMED VENOM  

YOU VIOLATED A LAYITLOW RULE...YOU'RE BANNED CABRON :cheesy: _


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 16 2009, 03:17 PM~15099579
> *:twak: WHO THE HECK IS SALVADOR? I KNOW A HONEY NAMED VENOM
> 
> YOU VIOLATED A LAYITLOW RULE...YOU'RE BANNED CABRON :cheesy:
> *


BHAHAHA VIOLATED A RULE... YOU GOT YOUR PICS UP AND IT SAYS MR. AND MRS. MATA UNDER YOUR PIC!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 16 2009, 03:14 PM~15099551
> *Who the heck is Vero, you just violated a layitlow rule :biggrin:
> 
> What up Loco61 how have you been? So, did you guys get the trip after all.  I spoke to your wifey @ the picnic & she said she's down but you'd have to make sure the flight is really quick, cuz she hates to fly :biggrin: silly girl.
> *


NOt Sure If We're Going I Want To But We Just Have To See Vero!!!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 16 2009, 03:19 PM~15099598
> *BHAHAHA VIOLATED A RULE... YOU GOT YOUR PICS UP AND IT SAYS MR. AND MRS. MATA UNDER YOUR PIC!!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :buttkick:  :twak:
> *


_EXACTLY "MATA"!

GET IT RIGHT OSCAR, OSO, "CAVEMAN" :biggrin: _


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:21 PM~15099619
> *NOt Sure If We're Going I Want To But We Just Have To See Vero!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: BUY A RAFFLE TICKET HOMIE!!!! FUCK IT BUY 20!!!! BALLLAAA!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:21 PM~15099619
> *NOt Sure If We're Going I Want To But We Just Have To See Vero!!!
> *


_:dunno: W.T.H! :uh: _


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 16 2009, 03:22 PM~15099624
> *EXACTLY "MATA"!
> 
> GET IT RIGHT OSCAR, OSO, "CAVEMAN" :biggrin:
> *


    OK MRS. PATA!!!!!! :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 16 2009, 03:22 PM~15099624
> *EXACTLY "MATA"!
> 
> GET IT RIGHT OSCAR, OSO, <span style=\'color:red\'>"CAVEMAN" </span>:biggrin:
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 16 2009, 03:24 PM~15099634
> *     CHA~TA :twak:[/i]*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:ugh: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:26 PM~15099653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 16 2009, 03:28 PM~15099669
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 16 2009, 03:28 PM~15099669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YOU WILL SEE ME DRAGGING MY WIFE AROUND VEGAS LIKE THIS!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

When You Guys Leaving Vero?


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 16 2009, 03:30 PM~15099681
> *YOU WILL SEE ME DRAGGING MY WIFE AROUND VEGAS LIKE THIS!!!!!! :angry:  :angry: </span>
> *





_<span style=\'color:MAGENTA\'> :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU AIN'T RIGHT! SHE'S GONNA KICK YO ASS IF SHE READS THIS POST._


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:31 PM~15099694
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:32 PM~15099700
> *When You Guys Leaving  Vero?
> *


_We leave Thursday the 8th._


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:32 PM~15099700
> *When You Guys Leaving  Vero?
> *


YOU KNOW ITS $40 TO ENTER AS A SPECTATOR AT THE CAR SHOW!!!????!?!?!?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 16 2009, 03:33 PM~15099710
> *We leave Thursday the 8th.
> *


You Fellas Are Lucky Gurrrrrr! :angry:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:35 PM~15099727
> *You Fellas Are Lucky  Gurrrrrr! :angry:
> *


DIDNT YOU JUST GET BACK???? :uh: :uh: :biggrin: YOU JUST WENT AT THE WRONG TIME!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 16 2009, 03:34 PM~15099714
> *YOU KNOW ITS $40 TO ENTER AS A SPECTATOR AT THE CAR SHOW!!!????!?!?!?
> *


Think Its 60 Or More ???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 16 2009, 03:36 PM~15099736
> *DIDNT YOU JUST GET BACK???? :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  YOU JUST WENT AT THE WRONG TIME!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:36 PM~15099737
> *Think Its 60 Or More  ???
> *


NA, ITS $40 A PERSON... THINKIN ABOUT TAKIN A PEDAL CAR AND ENTER IT FOR $30... AND GET 3 BANDS... :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 16 2009, 03:40 PM~15099767
> *NA, ITS $40 A PERSON... THINKIN ABOUT TAKIN A PEDAL CAR AND ENTER IT FOR $30... AND GET 3 BANDS... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


2 Bands For Bikes And Pedal Cars ??


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:41 PM~15099780
> *2 Bands For Bikes And Pedal Cars  ??
> *


NAW IT SAYS 3 ON THE REGISTRATION FORM... SO I GOT AN EXTRA TICKET IN... COME ON ALEX!!! ITS ALL YOU!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 16 2009, 03:43 PM~15099801
> *NAW IT SAYS 3 ON THE REGISTRATION FORM... SO I GOT AN EXTRA TICKET IN... COME ON ALEX!!! ITS ALL YOU!!!
> *


F*&K It... I'll Ask The Wife


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:55 PM~15099896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 16 2009, 04:00 PM~15099946
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:35 PM~15099727
> *You Fellas Are Lucky  Gurrrrrr! :angry:
> *


_You are too, so get the trip already & shut it...lol! I'm goin' to text lil miss Chrissy right now & get her to start lookin :biggrin: _


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:53 PM~15099882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEY NEED LOVE TOO... :0 :0 









































NOT FROM ME THO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 16 2009, 03:40 PM~15099767
> *NA, ITS $40 A PERSON... THINKIN ABOUT TAKIN A PEDAL CAR AND ENTER IT FOR $30... AND GET 3 BANDS... :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


_Whatever works loco :cheesy: _


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 16 2009, 04:02 PM~15099961
> *You are too, so get the trip already & shut it...lol! I'm goin' to text lil miss Chrissy right now & get her to start lookin :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:53 PM~15099882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 04:04 PM~15099983
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 16 2009, 04:05 PM~15099986
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey Hey They Get Down Too LOLZ :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Get To Work Vero


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

So wuts going down this weekend here in Foros??


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 04:07 PM~15100004
> *Hey Hey They Get Down Too  LOLZ  :biggrin:
> *


_Obviously, I see that & it's crazy!_


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 16 2009, 04:09 PM~15100027
> *Obviously, I see that & it's crazy!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 04:09 PM~15100025
> *Get To Work Vero
> *


_I took the day off Alex i'm at home chillin'. I'm about to call your lady & plan our nights out in "Sin City" :cheesy: :0_


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ME!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 04:12 PM~15100048
> *ME!
> 
> 
> ...



_W.T.H!_ :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 16 2009, 04:11 PM~15100041
> *I took the day off Alex i'm at home chillin'. I'm about to call your lady & plan our nights out in "Sin City" :cheesy:  :0
> *


Text Her Right Now.. N Call Her Afterwork And You Guys Plan It Out


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, SWEET*LIL*V, SHOELACES


Whats Popin SHOELACES???


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 03:14 PM~15100067
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, SWEET*LIL*V, SHOELACES
> Whats Popin  SHOELACES???
> *


reading on how ur plannning ur trip to sin city!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 04:13 PM~15100058
> *Text Her Right Now.. N Call Her Afterwork And You Guys Plan It Out
> *


_I plan on it. So, you may as well stay late at work & get some overtime :biggrin: _


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yup! This Is ME!


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 16 2009, 04:14 PM~15100067-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 16 2009, 03:16 PM~15100091
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


where u guys stayin at


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 16 2009, 04:15 PM~15100079
> *reading on how ur plannning ur trip to sin city!
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 04:16 PM~15100087
> *PHSYCO!</span></span>[/i] *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 16 2009, 04:15 PM~15100083
> *I plan on it. So, you may as well stay late at work & get some overtime :biggrin:
> *


IM Alwayz WOrking :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 16 2009, 04:17 PM~15100099
> *where u guys stayin at
> *


Not Sure ... Vero Is The WoMan


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 16 2009, 04:18 PM~15100105
> *PHSYCO!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 16 2009, 04:17 PM~15100099
> *where u guys stayin at
> *


_Stratosphere  I hear a lot of people are stayin' there this year. Are you goin?_


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2009, 04:19 PM~15100114
> *Not Sure ... Vero Is The Woman!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 16 2009, 04:21 PM~15100126
> *
> *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 16 2009, 03:20 PM~15100120
> *Stratosphere  I hear a lot of people are stayin' there this year. Are you goin?
> *


yes i'll be at the plaza on fremont st.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Sep 16 2009, 04:20 PM~15100120
> *Stratosphere  I hear a lot of people are stayin' there this year. Are you goin?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 16 2009, 04:23 PM~15100139
> *yes i'll be at the plaza on fremont st.
> *


SUP HOMIE!?! SEE YOU OUT IN VEGAS!!!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 16 2009, 02:23 PM~15100139
> *yes i'll be at the plaza on fremont st.
> *


 :thumbsup: I will be at The Monte Carlo


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be staying at casa 'Sabedra' 1/2 mile off Vegas Blvd, my sister house.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

I will be at BILLS Casino.... 
Anyone not going you could have a chance to

Win a trip for two to Las Vegas for oct 10th/12th

Benefit raffle for the family of Ricardo "Rico" Moreno its a trip for two to Las Vega (3 days 2 nights) or $600 weekend of october 10th-12th Drawing to be announced only 100 tickets sold $20 per ticket ...for more info call (817) 819-3789


Can also P.M. me and I do not mind meeting anyone to buy raffle tickets!!!! Its for a good cause and can be a cheap way to head to the super show.... call Chris at 817-819-3789..... OR me at 817-223-8328


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> > ==================================
> 
> 
> :dunno:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

THATS THE MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE DAY FOR YOU GREEN GOES!!! :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 16 2009, 05:46 PM~15102462
> *THATS THE MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE DAY FOR YOU GREEN GOES!!! :roflmao:
> *


NO NINTENDO


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Sep 16 2009, 04:24 PM~15100664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 16 2009, 08:18 PM~15103416
> *fo sure bro!
> baller
> :thumbsup:
> *


My wife wanted to stay there so I got it for her birthday.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 15 2009, 08:21 PM~15091649
> *right click and saved
> *



 :0 yea right rich!!! lol!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 16 2009, 11:41 PM~15104417
> * :0 yea right rich!!! lol!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Where You Been Hiding At? :uh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

> LAS VEGAS SUPER SHOW WEEKEND!!!!!!!!
> T T T
> Anyone not going you could have a chance to
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 17 2009, 07:43 AM~15106113
> *Where You Been Hiding At? :uh:
> *


SHE'S ON KNON NOW ON SATURDAYS SO SHE THINKS HER SHIT DON'T STINK!!!!!

:uh: :uh: :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :guns: :guns: :buttkick: :buttkick: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 17 2009, 10:11 AM~15106889
> *SHE'S ON KNON NOW ON SATURDAYS SO SHE THINKS HER SHIT DON'T STINK!!!!!
> 
> :uh:  :uh:  :angry:  :angry:  :machinegun:  :twak:  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:  :guns:  :guns:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

uffin: :420: 
The weekend is almost here!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 17 2009, 07:43 AM~15106113
> *Where You Been Hiding At? :uh:
> *



:biggrin: the club! lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 17 2009, 10:01 AM~15106841
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 17 2009, 10:11 AM~15106889
> *NMG!!!
> 
> :angry: :angry: :angry:
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 12:12 PM~15107859
> *:biggrin: the club! lol
> *


BOPPER!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 17 2009, 12:19 PM~15107935
> *BOPPER!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 12:31 PM~15108026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 17 2009, 12:34 PM~15108058
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: wats up loco!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 12:31 PM~15108026
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THEN WHO WOULD YOU HARRASS????? ****!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 12:36 PM~15108077
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: wats up loco!
> *


HI! Isela MRS KNON :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats on for this weekend?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Rain


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 17 2009, 02:41 PM~15109036
> *Rain
> *


 :around: :around: :around:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2009, 02:39 PM~15109016
> *Whats on for this weekend?
> *


WE ARE GOING TO SHERMAN... INTOKABLEZ CC PINIC


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 17 2009, 02:43 PM~15109051
> *WE ARE GOING TO SHERMAN... INTOKABLEZ CC PINIC
> *


Damn I need a reliable car.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 17 2009, 02:43 PM~15109051
> *WE ARE GOING TO SHERMAN... INTOKABLEZ CC PINIC
> *


  Too far!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 17 2009, 01:17 PM~15108423
> *THEN WHO WOULD YOU HARRASS????? harass??? no one wants to harass your ass!! fucken ****!! *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 17 2009, 02:34 PM~15108969
> *HI! Isela MRS KNON    :cheesy:
> *



lol no its just miss isela! lol jk! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 03:21 PM~15109373
> *lol no its just miss isela! lol jk!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 03:19 PM~15109358
> *harass??? no one wants to harass your ass!! fucken ****!!
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 17 2009, 03:16 PM~15109334
> * Too far!!!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :loco: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 03:19 PM~15109358
> *G...TO THE...I</span> :0 FUKKIN ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> :rant: :rant: :h5: :biggrin:*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 17 2009, 04:28 PM~15109949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: CHITO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 17 2009, 04:32 PM~15109972
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  CHITO!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 17 2009, 02:28 PM~15109949
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey,how did u get a picture of Bonner the shop janitorial technition??>LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 17 2009, 01:16 PM~15109334
> * Too far!!!
> *


Its not to far,u guys can make it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 17 2009, 04:28 PM~15109949
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

wats up homie!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 17 2009, 04:31 PM~15109967
> *G...TO THE...I  :0 FUKKIN ASSHOLE!!!!!!!!</span>
> 
> :rant:  :rant:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *



:angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 17 2009, 04:32 PM~15109972
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  CHITO!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 06:58 PM~15111308
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> wats up homie!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 07:14 PM~15111422
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL FUCK NAW!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twak: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew 817


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What's up everyone from the ULC....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 17 2009, 07:48 PM~15112920
> *What's up everyone from the ULC....
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 12:15 PM~15107897
> *NMG!!!
> 
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> ...



You sho have havent you!!! I got pics :biggrin: 
:biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 17 2009, 11:07 PM~15114033
> *You sho have havent you!!! I got pics :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



:0 SHHHHH!!!!

NO PICS PLEASE! I MUST APPROVE FIRST!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 11:12 PM~15114144
> *:0  SHHHHH!!!!
> 
> NO PICS PLEASE! I MUST APPROVE FIRST!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up throwback mike!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

We still have tickets for sale. Win a trip for two to Las Vegas 3 days 2 nights. The week end of the super show. 20.00 a ticket we are only selling 100 tickets. The winner will be picked at a Benefit Car Show Sunday Sept 27 at 
Seminary Food Store 
2708 W. Seminary Dr.
Fort Worth, Texas 76133
11:00 to 4:00
You do not have to be present to win!
All proceeds will benefit Austin Moreno the son of Ricardo Moreno who recently past away suddenly.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 17 2009, 11:39 PM~15114587
> *We still have tickets for sale. Win a trip for two to Las Vegas 3 days 2 nights. The week end of the super show. 20.00 a ticket we are only selling 100 tickets. The winner will be picked at a Benefit Car Show Sunday Sept 27 at
> Seminary Food Store
> 2708 W. Seminary Dr.
> ...


 :wave: let me know if u still need a flyer! i can hook u up with one!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2009, 09:48 PM~15114742
> *:wave: let me know if u still need a flyer! i can hook u up with one!
> *


I think David is making one but I will let you know Thanks. You are going to be at City Streets Sunday is that for the King Of The Streets thing?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 17 2009, 11:53 PM~15114820
> *I think David is making one but I will let you know Thanks. You are going to be at City Streets Sunday is that for the King Of The Streets thing?
> *



OK COOL...YEA FOR THE DJ BATTLE GONNA SHOW SUPPORT FOR MY HOMIES


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 17 2009, 11:36 PM~15114555
> *what up throwback mike!
> *



What up PLAYA!!! How things goin?? Do I have a pick up this comin monday?? This be the last time I go to Lubbock so we gota make it count.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 17 2009, 11:39 PM~15114587
> *We still have tickets for sale. Win a trip for two to Las Vegas 3 days 2 nights. The week end of the super show. 20.00 a ticket we are only selling 100 tickets. The winner will be picked at a Benefit Car Show Sunday Sept 27 at
> Seminary Food Store
> 2708 W. Seminary Dr.
> ...


Put me down for 1 Chris.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 18 2009, 12:40 AM~15115405
> *What up PLAYA!!! How things goin?? Do I have a pick up this comin monday?? This be the last time I go to Lubbock so we gota make it count.
> *


word? For sho.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

Loco 61
SOME 1S UP LATE


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 17 2009, 08:07 PM~15114033
> *You sho have havent you!!! I got pics :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


DO IT MIKE I DARE YOU


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 18 2009, 01:16 AM~15115651
> *Loco 61
> SOME 1S UP LATE
> *


Just Come In From Changing Brakes On My Truck.. Rotor Pads And One Caliper Oil Change Got That Moble 1 Crap Now Its Smoking Like A Moe Fo.... Dodge Is A Pcs Of $h!t :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Sinic???


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 17 2009, 10:18 PM~15115668
> *Just Come In From Changing Brakes On My Truck.. Rotor Pads And One Caliper Oil Change Got That Moble 1 Crap Now Its Smoking Like A Moe Fo.... Dodge Is A Pcs Of !t :angry:*


THATS Y IM GOING TO BUY ME A NEW CHEVY DURING THE WEEK CANT DO IT THIS WEEKEND GOTS 2 MUCH STUFF TO DO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 18 2009, 01:21 AM~15115688
> *THATS Y$$$ </span>*


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

QUE ONDAS '' FORT WORTH '' :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Finally stopped raining!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 18 2009, 01:17 AM~15115657
> *
> woah! u stay out of this mr rich lol u werent there to party w/ us!!
> 
> no shout out for u this week only the mrs lol*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin @~
> *Rich$ 82,Sep 18 2009, 01:21 AM~15115688]
> THATS Y IM GOING TO BUY ME A NEW CHEVY DURING THE WEEK CANT DO IT THIS WEEKEND GOTS 2 MUCH STUFF TO DO
> *_


_


calm down balla....i better get a bad ass xmas gift! lol_


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2009)

We still have tickets for sale. Win a trip for two to Las Vegas 3 days 2 nights. The week end of the super show. 20.00 a ticket we are only selling 100 tickets. The winner will be picked at a Benefit Car Show Sunday Sept 27 at 
Seminary Food Store 
2708 W. Seminary Dr.
Fort Worth, Texas 76133
11:00 to 4:00
You do not have to be present to win!
All proceeds will benefit Austin Moreno the son of Ricardo Moreno who recently past away suddenly. 


TTT If you win and do not want the Vegas trip you can win 600 bucks!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 17 2009, 11:07 PM~15114033
> *You sho have havent you!!! I got pics :biggrin:
> :biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


MIKE!!!! I WILL PAY GOOD MONEY FOR THOSE PICS... PM SENT HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 18 2009, 08:00 AM~15116562
> *MIKE!!!! I WILL PAY GOOD MONEY FOR THOSE PICS... PM SENT HOMIE!!!!!!!!
> *


 :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 18 2009, 01:21 AM~15115688
> *THATS Y IM GOING TO BUY ME A NEW CHEVY DURING THE WEEK CANT DO IT THIS WEEKEND GOTS 2 MUCH STUFF TO DO
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1379805892.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2009, 10:43 AM~15117645
> *
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 18 2009, 10:45 AM~15117664
> *:yes:
> *


Whats ^ OSo??? You Sleep Good Last Night?? :ugh:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2009, 10:43 AM~15117645
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 18 2009, 10:54 AM~15117741
> *:angry:
> *


Where You Been Hiding At Marisol???? :angry:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2009, 10:53 AM~15117731
> *Whats ^ OSo??? You Sleep Good Last Night??  :ugh:
> *


 :nono: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 18 2009, 10:54 AM~15117741
> *:angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 18 2009, 10:54 AM~15117741
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 18 2009, 11:29 AM~15118092
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 18 2009, 11:29 AM~15118092
> *:biggrin:
> *


:cheesy:






















Sup David Still Waiting For You To Call me Back :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 18 2009, 11:29 AM~15118092
> *:biggrin:
> *


http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w120/valvaal/****.jpg


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: theoso8, SINICTX, Loco 61, emeraldpassion63, TX86cutty817, ms_tx_legend214, teal62impala


SUP ERRYBODY????? :wave: :wave:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good foros


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good errrbody


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 18 2009, 11:33 AM~15118146
> *whutz good foros
> *


SUP WIT IT HOMIE??? WHAT YALL GETTING INTO THIS WEEKEND???


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

im leAVING 2 COLORADO bro


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm going to this event.. Both my rides are down right now, so i'm going in my Eclipse, anyone interested in joining me give me a call... FYI, Jimmy from Sherman has been to almost all our events and picnics, he drives the truck that's on the flyer to all the events he goes to... I hope a few people frrom the ULC will join me, even if we don't take any cars..

Homie John: 469-735-0502


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 18 2009, 11:53 AM~15118329
> *I'm going to this event.. Both my rides are down right now, so i'm going in my Eclipse, anyone interested in joining me give me a call... FYI, Jimmy from Sherman has been to almost all our events and picnics, he drives the truck that's on the flyer to all the events he goes to... I hope a few people frrom the ULC will join me, even if we don't take any cars..
> 
> Homie John: 469-735-0502
> *


WE ARE ROLLIN JOHN... SEE YOU THERE HOMIE!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 18 2009, 11:32 AM~15118125
> *http://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w120/valvaal/****.jpg
> *


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

aw you had to call me out by name ALEX! 
I've been working and you?




> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2009, 10:59 AM~15117785
> *Where You Been Hiding At Marisol???? :angry:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 18 2009, 12:58 PM~15118873
> *aw you had to call me out by name ALEX!
> I've been working and you?
> *


 Alex :biggrin: LOL What Stickam Station Do you Listen To Now ?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2009, 01:35 PM~15119135
> *Alex  :biggrin:  LOL What Stickam Station Do you Listen To Now ?
> *


no stickam....its radio now! KNON! lol right 214pinkcandy! :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 18 2009, 02:07 PM~15119368
> *no stickam....its radio now! KNON! lol right 214pinkcandy!  :roflmao:
> *


Sell Out :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

a guy drove this baller ride up to my job to do sum werk!! his daily and he says it does 7.7 in the quarter!!!! brand new vet moter with turbo charger!!!!injected :0


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2009, 01:35 PM~15119135
> *Alex  :biggrin:  LOL What Stickam Station Do you Listen To Now ?
> *


I listen to my girl on KNON! It's a Dallas thing, you wouldn't understand


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 18 2009, 03:03 PM~15119761
> *I listen to my girl on KNON! It's a Dallas thing, you wouldn't understand
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 18 2009, 02:59 PM~15119736
> *a guy drove this baller ride up to my job to do sum werk!! his daily and he says it does 7.7 in the quarter!!!! brand new vet moter with turbo charger!!!!injected :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2009, 02:56 PM~15119714
> *Sell Out :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn that is a nice chevy


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

i want to pay to use r trade sum parts 2 use a rotisie!! fidn to pull the body off and dont want to buy one to use 1 time!! will need for at least 3 months!!! maybe more depending on my slow ass :tongue: 

need in about 2 weeks!!! im in fort worth and will come pick up!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 18 2009, 03:03 PM~15119761
> *I listen to my girl on KNON! It's a Dallas thing, you wouldn't understand
> *


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 18 2009, 01:59 PM~15119736
> *a guy drove this baller ride up to my job to do sum werk!! his daily and he says it does 7.7 in the quarter!!!! brand new vet moter with turbo charger!!!!injected :0
> 
> 
> ...



oh yea og paint 2!!! not og color og paint :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 18 2009, 03:18 PM~15119882
> *i want to pay to use r trade sum parts 2 use a rotisie!! fidn to pull the body off and dont want to buy one to use 1 time!! will need for at least 3 months!!! maybe more depending on my slow ass :tongue:
> 
> need in about 2 weeks!!! im in fort worth and will come pick up!!!
> *


where you gonna put it at? you aint got no room. :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 02:22 PM~15119915
> *where you gonna put it at? you aint got no room. :biggrin:
> *


im put the 46 up for a while!! :thumbsup: need both sides of my garage :cheesy:
ill be back baby


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 18 2009, 02:03 PM~15119761
> *I listen to my girl on KNON! It's a Dallas thing, you wouldn't understand
> *


Sure is


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up blanco!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: good pics mike!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 18 2009, 03:03 PM~15119761
> *I listen to my girl on KNON! It's a Dallas thing, you wouldn't understand
> *


Didnt Know She was On All Day 7 Days Aweek :uh: 

Girls :uh: :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 18 2009, 03:47 PM~15120101
> *Sure is
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 18 2009, 03:20 PM~15119896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2009, 03:23 PM~15120421
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


how much chipped :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 18 2009, 04:26 PM~15120452
> *how much chipped :biggrin:
> *


Two Bags Of Chips


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2009, 04:26 PM~15120451
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



i hate big wheels....more like


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 18 2009, 04:41 PM~15120587
> *i hate big wheels....more like
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 18 2009, 03:25 PM~15119929
> *im put the 46 up for a while!! :thumbsup: need both sides of my garage :cheesy:
> ill be back baby
> 
> ...


those some really big ass pictures...i only got a 17 inch


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2009, 04:38 PM~15120554
> *Two Bags Of Chips
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 18 2009, 03:25 PM~15119929
> *im put the 46 up for a while!! :thumbsup: need both sides of my garage :cheesy:
> ill be back baby
> 
> ...


I LIke Big Pictures


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*Big Ups to the 915 * :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 18 2009, 04:45 PM~15120630
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats A Nice Truck Right There


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2009, 04:45 PM~15120628
> *I LIke Big Pictures
> *


lmao and i like big butts  i got caught lookin for a nice one to post in here by my girl hno: :banghead: :rant: :rant: :rant: \

fuk it shell get over it :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 18 2009, 04:49 PM~15120676
> *lmao and i like big butts  i got caught lookin for a nice one to post in here by my girl hno:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant: \
> 
> fuk it shell get over it :biggrin:
> *


Me Too! :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 18 2009, 05:05 PM~15120831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2009, 03:45 PM~15120628
> *I LIke Big Pictures
> *


me 2!!! see all the detail :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Sep 18 2009, 04:45 PM~15120630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

ESTILO DALLAS  :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 18 2009, 07:40 PM~15122209
> *me 2!!! see all the detail :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 18 2009, 08:47 PM~15122700
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ESTILO DALLAS  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 18 2009, 04:35 AM~15116498
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Get'n the trans fix in my panel truck..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2009, 06:17 PM~15121536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im like troy dungan now. I dont even need to report the wether. :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOOD morning Funky Town


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

MORNING Y'ALL


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

QUE ONDA FORITOS


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Sep 19 2009, 05:51 AM~15125341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wass up homeboys....  

hey juan i learned how to do this shit


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Whats up Chito, Joe T., Ft Worth Mex, Ramon, an da FUNK :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2009, 02:57 PM~15120761
> *Me Too!  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


   ME LIKE!!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2009, 04:34 PM~15121665
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 19 2009, 12:54 PM~15126557
> *wass up homeboys....
> 
> hey juan i learned how to do this shit
> *


  EZ


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 19 2009, 01:00 PM~15126581
> *Whats up Chito, Joe T., Ft Worth Mex, Ramon, an da FUNK :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


was up bro


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

the sun is out...finally  my car needs a good hemphill car wash :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Sep 19 2009, 12:00 PM~15126581
> *Whats up Chito, Joe T., Ft Worth Mex, Ramon, an da FUNK :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wat it dew homie


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2009, 05:42 PM~15055053
> *:nosad: These only took part of it out..... It's pretty quick with an impact gun but still takes  some work.
> *


HEY WHATS UP BRO , HEY WHATS UR NUMBER SO I CAN TALK 2 U BOUT SOME EXTENDED A ARMS 4 A 84 CADDY AND MOLDED , HOW MUCH 4 THEM AND ILL TRADE U MY STOCK A ARMS . HIT ME UP HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Sep 19 2009, 03:51 PM~15127783
> *HEY WHATS UP BRO , HEY WHATS UR NUMBER SO I CAN TALK 2 U BOUT SOME EXTENDED A ARMS 4 A 84 CADDY AND MOLDED , HOW MUCH 4 THEM AND ILL TRADE U MY STOCK A ARMS . HIT ME UP HOMIE
> *


Wat it dew Ramon


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

Sup ft worth :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Who is watching the fights tonight? where are they showing them?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 19 2009, 07:49 PM~15128600
> *Who is watching the fights tonight? where are they showing them?
> *


marquez and mayweather here at the house


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 19 2009, 08:20 PM~15128742
> *marquez and mayweather here at the house
> *


I meant MMA. I dont fuck with one style.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

whats up homies just staying busy at D-shop tryig to make it happin


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good tomas


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 19 2009, 09:20 PM~15129833
> *whutz good tomas
> *


staying busy i wil holla at you 2marrow homie so we can see your ride


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 18 2009, 01:17 AM~15115657
> *good pics mike!
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You Muchos


Thanks for the help Alex :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up mike,juan all the LiL family


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

My son and I took the MC to the Kandy Shop today for repairs from where the guy hit me on Labor Day weekend. 













It turns out that he got to drive my rental car before I did. I wish all shops had rentals like the Kandy Shop


















He then got to check out the BABYLAC up close and personal.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 20 2009, 12:02 AM~15130175
> *wuts up mike,juan all the LiL family
> *



Whats up brotha!! How you been???


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 19 2009, 10:13 PM~15130282
> *My son and I took the MC to the Kandy Shop today for repairs from where the guy hit me on Labor Day weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


  glad your ride is getting fix homie cool pics


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anybody else going to fiestas patrias 2009 up in grand prairie???i am :biggrin: free event at the lone star park in G P :cheesy:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Sep 19 2009, 04:51 PM~15127783
> *HEY WHATS UP BRO , HEY WHATS UR NUMBER SO I CAN TALK 2 U BOUT SOME EXTENDED A ARMS 4 A 84 CADDY AND MOLDED , HOW MUCH 4 THEM AND ILL TRADE U MY STOCK A ARMS . HIT ME UP HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: Pm Send


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 20 2009, 12:02 AM~15130175
> *wuts up mike,juan all the LiL family
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 20 2009, 01:47 AM~15130975
> *:thumbsup: Pm Send
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 19 2009, 03:41 PM~15127378
> *was up bro
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Sep 20 2009, 01:47 AM~15130975-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FOROS!!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good foros


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Gonna be a good day!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 20 2009, 01:47 AM~15130975
> *:thumbsup: Pm Send
> 
> 
> ...



Q-VOLE DANNY!!!!!!! Como estas bro???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Todays my pops birthday!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 20 2009, 12:48 PM~15133385
> *Todays my pops birthday!
> *


Happy Birthday pops


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 20 2009, 03:10 PM~15133493
> *Happy Birthday pops
> *


thanks I tell him :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Sep 20 2009, 10:07 AM~15131884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday POPS


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Sep 18 2009, 02:18 PM~15119882
> *i want to pay to use r trade sum parts 2 use a rotisie!! fidn to pull the body off and dont want to buy one to use 1 time!! will need for at least 3 months!!! maybe more depending on my slow ass :tongue:
> 
> need in about 2 weeks!!! im in fort worth and will come pick up!!!
> *


n e body :dunno:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT for the 817


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Sep 20 2009, 02:48 PM~15133385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Sep 20 2009, 02:27 AM~15131131-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: , X2


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave: Q-VO FOROS!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 20 2009, 10:40 PM~15136789
> *:wave:
> Thanx Homies
> :thumbsup: , X2
> ...


looking good


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Sep 20 2009, 09:09 PM~15137197
> *:wave:  :wave: Q-VO FOROS!!!
> *


que pasa augie


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 20 2009, 09:31 PM~15137500
> *que pasa augie
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE :biggrin: !!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHATS UP FORITOS :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Sep 21 2009, 10:02 AM~15139850
> *WHATS UP FORITOS  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

quit hatin cuz she never shouts out to you! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 18 2009, 04:18 PM~15120365
> *Didnt Know She was On All Day 7 Days Aweek  :uh:
> 
> Girls :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 11:12 AM~15140394
> *quit hatin cuz she never shouts out to you!  :biggrin:
> *


She Has :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy+Sep 21 2009, 11:12 AM~15140394-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :biggrin: just once....lol

214pinkcandy gets one every week!! lol :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 11:24 AM~15140484
> *:uh:  :biggrin: just once....lol
> 
> 214pinkcandy gets one every week!! lol  :roflmao:
> *


Once Is Better Then None  :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

keep hatin and you won't get anymore



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 11:17 AM~15140431
> *She Has  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 11:57 AM~15140758
> *keep hatin and you won't get anymore
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 12:26 PM~15141013
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :twak: :twak:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

whats up ft. worth


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 21 2009, 12:31 PM~15141049
> *whats up ft. worth
> *


SUp Sup Shoelaces?????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, 214pinkcandy, ms_tx_legend214


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:angry: 



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 12:26 PM~15141013
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 214pinkcandy, Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, 214pinkcandy, ms_tx_legend214

:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: 

JAMMIN TO KNON 89.3!!!

STICKAM.COM/DALLASPARTYNITES!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214

:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 01:51 PM~15142143
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> ...


Hello! You guys are too funny!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 21 2009, 02:51 PM~15142156
> *Hello!  You guys are too funny!
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

WTH? :ugh: 



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 02:50 PM~15142137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey were the girls ok?



> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 21 2009, 02:51 PM~15142156
> *Hello!  You guys are too funny!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 02:52 PM~15142166
> *WTH? :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, 214pinkcandy, Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214


:cheesy:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 02:53 PM~15142171
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 01:53 PM~15142170
> *Hey were the girls ok?
> *


Yea, it was their sinuses!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 12:21 PM~15141424
> *SUp Sup Shoelaces?????
> *


whats up bro did u figure out the vegas trip yet?


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

good! I kept thinking about that! Just cuz you know.




> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 21 2009, 02:55 PM~15142193
> *Yea, it was their sinuses!
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, gangstas wats up guys!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 01:53 PM~15142171
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Bwhahaha!!! She looks spooky!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 21 2009, 02:55 PM~15142195
> *whats up bro did u figure out the vegas trip yet?
> *


We're Not Going To Be able To Make It


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey! :cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 02:57 PM~15142206
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, gangstas wats up guys!
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 02:57 PM~15142206
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, gangstas wats up guys!
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 01:56 PM~15142201
> *good! I kept thinking about that! Just cuz you know.
> *


Cool, thanks for asking!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

WTF!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 02:57 PM~15142211
> *We're Not Going To Be able To Make It
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 01:57 PM~15142206
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: gangstas wats up guys!
> 
> ...




<span style=\'colorurple\'>What up Gutta Chick!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 02:59 PM~15142231
> *
> *


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats you as a kid right?



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 03:00 PM~15142242
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 03:01 PM~15142256
> *Thats you as a kid right?
> *


:roflmao: HahAhhahahahhahaha! Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn NO! :|


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

dude what's up with you? Did you just discover this?



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 03:04 PM~15142284
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 21 2009, 02:59 PM~15142235
> *What up Gutta Chick!!!
> *



just at work! 

my dad just paid for tickets :biggrin: 

he said its the last thing i get til im 30!!! :0 

7 yrs & 6 months to go!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 03:05 PM~15142298
> *just at work!
> 
> my dad just paid for tickets  :biggrin:
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao: 

I am SURE you'll get more stuff! Your "daddys girl" LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 03:06 PM~15142310
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :|


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 03:06 PM~15142305
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I am SURE you'll get more stuff! Your "daddys girl" LOL
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

fo sho!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Sep 21 2009, 02:05 PM~15142298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





<span style=\'colorurple\'>I so agree with this, yea you will get more shizz here and there!  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Gilmore's on!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy+Sep 21 2009, 03:04 PM~15142296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2009, 03:11 PM~15142349
> *Happy Gilmore's on!
> *



Hello


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 03:07 PM~15142317
> *:|
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 03:12 PM~15142361
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> *



When you bringing the car out??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2009, 03:11 PM~15142349
> *Happy Gilmore's on!
> *


 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 03:13 PM~15142374
> *When you bringing the car out??
> *


When Its Done Havent Really Done Nothing To It Since This Video :angry:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 03:13 PM~15142374
> *When you bringing the car out??
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 21 2009, 03:14 PM~15142379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where You Been Hiding At :angry:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 03:16 PM~15142388
> *When Its Done Havent Really Done Nothing To It  Since This Video :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 03:16 PM~15142388
> *When Its Done Havent Really Done Nothing To It  Since This Video :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


So what you think? Early next year?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 03:14 PM~15142377
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2009, 03:11 PM~15142349
> *Happy Gilmore's on!
> *


I OWE YOU WEY!!!!!!! :machinegun: :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 21 2009, 03:18 PM~15142406
> *I OWE YOU WEY!!!!!!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :twak:
> *


This fool. LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Loco 61, theoso8, 214pinkcandy, teal62impala, Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214, TX86cutty817

alex, Osito, marisol, david, cindy, Isela, Tx86cutty817_____? 
Fill In The Blank Tx86


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: theoso8, Artistics.TX, Loco 61, Bad Mamma Jamma, 214pinkcandy, teal62impala, ms_tx_lightweight214

SUP ERRYYYBODY!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 21 2009, 03:09 PM~15142336
> *Already!  Ready for some great adventures, lol!
> I so agree with this, yea you will get more shizz here and there!    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 03:17 PM~15142397
> *So what you think? Early next year?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 03:17 PM~15142394
> *Where You Been Hiding At  :angry:
> *


BUSY PLUS MY CUZIN PAST AWAY


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 21 2009, 03:19 PM~15142418
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: theoso8, Artistics.TX, Loco 61, Bad Mamma Jamma, 214pinkcandy, teal62impala, ms_tx_lightweight214
> 
> ...


Hi! Heyyyy...tx lightweight?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Dallas Invaded Foros!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:tears:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 03:20 PM~15142425
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 03:17 PM~15142397
> *So what you think? Early next year?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 21 2009, 03:21 PM~15142435
> *BUSY PLUS MY CUZIN PAST AWAY
> *


RIP


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 03:19 PM~15142416
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Loco 61, theoso8, 214pinkcandy, teal62impala, Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214, TX86cutty817
> 
> ...



alex no real names fool! :machinegun:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 03:21 PM~15142439
> *Hi!  Heyyyy...tx lightweight?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 03:22 PM~15142446
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...



one day...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2009, 03:22 PM~15142453
> *RIP
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 21 2009, 03:22 PM~15142452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 21 2009, 03:19 PM~15142418
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: thehomo8, Artistics.TX, Loco 61, Bad Mamma Jamma, 214pinkcandy, teal62impala, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> sup *****


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 03:22 PM~15142454
> *alex no real names fool!  :machinegun:
> *


This Is Safe Topic  NO Hatin Here


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> TTT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2009, 03:22 PM~15142445
> *Dallas Invaded Foros!
> *


SHADUPP WEY!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2009, 03:22 PM~15142445
> *Dallas Invaded Foros!
> *


 :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 21 2009, 03:22 PM~15142452
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Almost Done
:cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> > TTT
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

thats what you think... :scrutinize: 



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 03:24 PM~15142479
> *This Is Safe Topic    NO Hatin Here
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > TTT
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ms_tx_legend214, kluna, theoso8, teal62impala, Loco 61, 214pinkcandy, Bad Mamma Jamma


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 02:19 PM~15142420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 03:27 PM~15142505
> *thats what you think... :scrutinize:
> *


Dont Worry Lots of Pages Back We Posted Everyones Name .... :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 21 2009, 03:26 PM~15142500
> *DO YOU MIND ME ASKING WHAT HAPPENED TO THE HOMIE?? :angel:  :angel:
> *


HE HAD A BIKE ACCDENT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 21 2009, 03:29 PM~15142527
> *HE HAD A BIKE ACCDENT
> *


DAMN... SORRY TO HEAR THAT... WE WILL BE THERE HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 03:28 PM~15142514
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ms_tx_legend214, kluna, theoso8, teal62impala, Loco 61, 214pinkcandy, Bad Mamma Jamma
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 21 2009, 03:21 PM~15142435
> *BUSY PLUS MY CUZIN PAST AWAY
> *


sorry homie :angel: :angel:


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow so we are really hard at work...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 03:32 PM~15142553
> *Wow so we are really hard at work...
> *


MY BOSS IS OUT OF TOWN... AAAALLL WEEK!!!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 02:32 PM~15142553
> *Wow so we are really hard at work...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 21 2009, 03:25 PM~15142484
> *SHADUPP WEY!!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 21 2009, 02:32 PM~15142556
> *MY BOSS IS OUT OF TOWN... AAAALLL WEEK!!!
> *


No camel guey all week!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 03:32 PM~15142553
> *Wow so we are really hard at work...
> *


Get TO WORK OSO!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214pinkcandy_@Sep 21 2009, 03:32 PM~15142553
> *Wow so we are really hard at work...
> *


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 21 2009, 03:32 PM~15142556
> *MY BOSS IS OUT OF TOWN... AAAALLL WEEK!!!
> *


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 02:34 PM~15142571
> *Get TO WORK OSO!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 01:57 PM~15142211
> *We're Not Going To Be able To Make It
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 21 2009, 03:34 PM~15142570
> *No camel guey all week!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: 81.7.TX., Bad Mamma Jamma, Loco 61, theoso8, kluna, Artistics.TX, SHOELACES, show-bound, 214pinkcandy, ms_tx_legend214

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Get To Work


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 21 2009, 03:32 PM~15142556
> *MY BOSS IS OUT OF TOWN... AAAALLL WEEK!!!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 03:34 PM~15142576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 02:38 PM~15142618
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's Oso's boss!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Get To Work Gurls :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 03:40 PM~15142643
> *Get To Work Gurls  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 21 2009, 03:38 PM~15142626
> *That's Oso's boss!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ERRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 03:42 PM~15142658
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


No You Silly :angry:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 02:40 PM~15142643
> *Get To Work Gurls  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Better pic than the last one, this one looks like she's working! lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 21 2009, 03:43 PM~15142670
> *ERRRRRRRRRR
> *


hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 21 2009, 03:43 PM~15142675
> *Better pic than the last one, this one looks like she's working! lol
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Artistics.TX,* show-bound,* 74sittinlow, Big Bruce, Bad Mamma Jamma, ms_tx_legend214

Long way from West Texas fool. :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 02:46 PM~15142710
> *:yes:  :h5:
> *


Your crizazy 61!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 21 2009, 03:49 PM~15142745
> *Your crizazy 61!
> *


You Are Too Mamma


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*que onda foros*  :wave:


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 21 2009, 01:29 PM~15142531
> *DAMN... SORRY TO HEAR THAT... WE WILL BE THERE HOMIE!!!!!!
> *


   everyone be sure and bring the family there will be air brushing shirts hats and more... Plus mcGruff the crime dog will be there passing out things for the kids


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Here it comes.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

ms_tx_legend214 How was City Streets last night?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 21 2009, 06:46 PM~15146679
> *ms_tx_legend214 How was City Streets last night?
> *


X2 bwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 21 2009, 10:38 PM~15147462
> *X2 bwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *



What up Playa Playa!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 21 2009, 08:22 PM~15148192
> *What up Playa Playa!!!
> *


JUST CHILLIN MIGHT BE GETTING MY NEW TRUCK TOMORROW.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

MRDRIFTER626, BIG RON
:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 21 2009, 09:46 PM~15146679
> *ms_tx_legend214 How was City Streets last night?
> *


 :biggrin: Crazy & fun...some big fight happen at the end but i missed it!! $1 beer all nite not sure how i got back home :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 21 2009, 10:38 PM~15147462
> *X2 bwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> *



why you laughin??

Dont make me cut u fool!! lol


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 08:49 PM~15148635
> *
> why you laughin??
> 
> ...


U KNOW Y


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning !


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 09:41 PM~15148487
> *:biggrin: Crazy & fun...some big fight happen at the end but i missed it!! $1 beer all nite not sure how i got back home :uh:
> *


Ya some friends of my cousin got in a fight.  Do you see DJ Tecnhincali?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 21 2009, 11:41 PM~15148487
> *:biggrin:  :0 WHAT????? :0  :angry: :angry:*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 22 2009, 08:35 AM~15150808
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 21 2009, 11:57 PM~15148776
> *U KNOW Y
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 22 2009, 07:49 AM~15150612
> *Ya some friends of my cousin got in a fight.    Do you see DJ Tecnhincali?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 yea idk wat happened wit that fight but it was bad cause they closed the club down asap! 

i guess lol after a while idk wat dj was up there lol but i know he won 3rd place! :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 22 2009, 08:08 AM~15150696
> * :0 WHAT????? :0  :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: hell yea @ city streets on sundays!


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 22 2009, 07:54 AM~15150888
> *:biggrin: hell yea @ city streets on sundays!
> *


Fun times and don't forget about the good ole Fridays too! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 22 2009, 09:03 AM~15150925
> *Fun times and don't forget about the good ole Fridays too! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: most def we should go (of course after vegas)


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 22 2009, 09:07 AM~15150934
> *:biggrin: vegas)</span>*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 22 2009, 09:03 AM~15150925
> *Fun times and don't forget about the good ole Fridays too! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Sep 22 2009, 08:07 AM~15150934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 22 2009, 10:51 AM~15151618
> *Fo sho!!!
> Ready to party there too!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 




























































Here You Go Juan Your Front End Complete :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

details


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2009, 02:02 PM~15153201
> *details
> *


Ask The Man Him Self 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=27855


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

cant till 2morrow


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, thehomo8


:uh:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 22 2009, 02:13 PM~15153895
> *:wave:
> *


What up Mike! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 22 2009, 03:34 PM~15154144
> *What up Mike! :biggrin:
> *


Not much here BMJ....just made some burritos for the wifey and mijo. Im fikin to bounce out and go back to work. Goin to Corpus for the last time. Next week I start my new schedule. I be goin to Harlingen , Tyler, and Austin on a weekly basis. I tell you one thing ...I'm sho ready for BABES this weekend  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 22 2009, 03:04 PM~15153772
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, thehomo8
> :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 22 2009, 02:55 PM~15154365
> *Not much here BMJ....just made some burritos for the wifey and mijo. Im fikin to bounce out and go back to work. Goin to Corpus for the last time. Next week I start my new schedule. I be goin to Harlingen , Tyler, and Austin on a weekly basis. I tell you one thing ...I'm sho ready for BABES this weekend   :biggrin:
> *


Cool sounds like a lot traveling! Tell family I said hello! Ha, yea Babes sounds good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i have an interview thursday. Pray for me.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 22 2009, 04:02 PM~15154425
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 22 2009, 05:11 PM~15155039
> *i have an interview thursday. Pray for me.
> *


 :uh: 

:thumbsup: good luck!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Sep 22 2009, 05:12 PM~15155048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bout Time LOL :roflmao: J/K Juan Good Luck


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

anybody have any dumps i burned one out


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 22 2009, 08:40 PM~15157250
> *Hi Ms Isela
> 
> Bout Time LOL  :roflmao:  J/K Juan  Good Luck
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: 

wats up


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, SEISKUATRO,SS, Rich$ 82, ms_tx_legend214, 214monte, Loco 61
:wave: :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 22 2009, 09:34 PM~15157844
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: SWEET*LIL*V, SEISKUATRO,SS, Rich$ 82, ms_tx_legend214, 214monte, Loco 61
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 22 2009, 02:10 PM~15153256
> *Ask The Man Him Self
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=27855
> *


I just saw what you were talking about. I dont need another what I already have.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 22 2009, 07:22 PM~15157683
> *anybody have any dumps i burned one out
> *


We have oil system dumps,what kind do u have.I beleave the D shop has the delta style if u have those.Good luck homie.hit us up if we can help u (972)513-3752


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 22 2009, 11:49 PM~15159849
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 23 2009, 07:39 AM~15161504
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thats a picture from the movie "dance Flick" funny as shit :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wuts good Foros!! Whos rolling to Gainesville this weekend??


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

.
.
.
.
*ULA HOPTOBERFEST 2009: * *[url]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=500385&st=0*[/url]


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 23 2009, 11:26 AM~15162944
> *Wuts good Foros!! Whos rolling to Gainesville this weekend??
> *


My car is in the shop and I don't think any of the guys are goin either so I probably wont


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Poster Posts 
Loco 61 2646 
Artistics.TX 1961  
fortworthmex 1228 
teal62impala 815 
theoso8 742 
Elpintor 513 
81.7.TX. 470 
ESTRELLA420LUV 432 
$Rollin Rich$ 82 409 
bigmike64 346 
TechniquesOG 329 
80 Eldog 269 
J-RAY 268 
DFWEntertainment 253 
sixty7imp 221 
BIG George! 218 
SINICTX 208 
Texas Massacre 196 
blanco 193 
Homie Styln 183 
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 139 
SWEET*LIL*V 136 
TheTexasGoldPlater 132 
BAD TIMES 79 110 
FORTWORTHAZTEC 98 
RollinBlue 88 
Forgiven 63 83 
boricua87 83 
C-LO9492 79 
Macias 75 
VENOM65 73 
dunk420 61 
SHOELACES 60 
tples65 58 
Coca Pearl 57 
ms_tx_legend214 52 
THE MAJESTICS TX 50 
Sin7 45 
ELJEFE/CRIMINAL 42 
Streetlife72 40 
94 SS 36 
Regal85TX 36 
artisticdream63 35 
FunkytownRoller 35 
bigstew22 35 
Texas 61 Impala 34 
5811MSgtP 29 
SEISKUATRO,SS 27 
214pinkcandy 27 
TopCopOG 26 
{belinda} 25 
radicalkingz 25 
Bad Mamma Jamma 24 
Latin Thug 23 
TX86cutty817 23 
Fleetwood94 23 
214monte 20 
ENOUGH SAID 19 
D-TOWN 78 18 
SOUTHERN64 18 
green ice 18 
Skim 18 
ericg 16 
juangotti 16 
TOP DOG '64 14 
benjamin6973 12 
irving customz1 12 
MAJESTIX 12 
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 12 
-SUPER62- 11 
las_crucez 10 
LOLOMomaGP 10 
supercutdog 9 
HEARTBREAKER 9 
Str8crazy80 9 
.:Vato Loco:. 9 
Biz-MN 8 
Same_Ol_Cutty 8 
emeraldpassion63 7 
Wildmint 7 
A&M customs 7 
Estrella Car Club 7 
LUNALUNATICO817 7 
PIMPnamedSLICKBACK 7 
ZEUS DA GOD 7 
Carlos Polishing 6 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 6 
show-bound 6 
RO68RAG 5 
817LoLo 5 
spider 53 5 
jorgemartinezis1 5 
ICED BOXX 4 
EVANASTY 4 
JapanTech 4 
BIRDYLUV 4 
regal ryda 4 
53BOMBA 4 
817cutty 4 
jbrazy 4 
I TrAvIeSo I 3 
texican 3 
Freelance Photo 3 
Austin Ace 3 
ULA 3 
WestTexas_lowlow 3 
72montemz 3 
ROBERTO G 3 
meanOne 3 
DANNY'S 66 3 
resname93 3 
HUSKY 3 
214loco 3 
shrimpscampi 2 
LENETOWNTX 2 
mrpuppet 2 
STATION X 2 
SoTexCustomz 2 
9-lives 2 
I.C. Joker 2 
Elsuno 2 
Lil_Jesse 2 
richie562 2 
--JUICE-- 2 
CHEVY 1 2 
diamondhill 2 
Chucks 2 
the fan 86 2 
-2-5-3- 2 
prieto 2 
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 2 
Yogi 2 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 2 
dannysnty 2 
trufriend 2 
gonzo2000 2 
EL_PACHUCO69 2 
GATO ***** 1 
OH MY GOD 86 1 
INDIVIDUALS 4LIFE 1 
mid-texrollers 1 
Switch Man Jr. 1 
chromeandpaint 1 
Pympsta2g2 1 
califas 1 
caddyboy 1 
biggboy 1 
machine 1 
spreadinglies 1 
84Homies 1 
locotoys 1 
k louie 1 
Mr. A 1 
SA ROLLERZ 1 
streetrider 1 
cheloRO75 1 
elpayaso 1 
largecarcartel 1 
VGP 1 
juiced88caprice 1 
FatboyR&T 1 
Big Bruce 1 
HANK_HILL 1 
RAY_512 1 
str8_tripn_82 1 
MJuan#1 1 
lowcas06 1 
68droppa 1 
2DR '84 1 
BigLazy903 1 
68caprice 1 
hoodcamino 1 
Drop top 63 1 
FIRME80 1 
BIG TEX 1 
MAAANDO 1 
Lil Carol 1 
SLFirstLady 1 
rollin_caddys 1 
mrchavez 1 
mrs.Lazy 1 
bubbas 76 ghouse 1 
PIQUE86 1 
dant'e20 1 
Pepper69R 1 
RALPH_DOGG 1 
brn2ridelo 1 
SHOW & GO 214 1 
certified g 1 
happynew31 1 
abel 1 
rookiefromcali 1 
$CHARLIE BOY$ 1 
KeK21 that Pimp 1 
_Bandido_ 1 
DUVAL 1 
StreetStyleChicago 1 
I G0T DAT 1 
DALLAS-G 1 
JASJR 1 
miguel62 1 
kluna 1 
westsidebagos 1 
playamade 1 
T o i l e t 1 
D!!! 1 
mrbg 1


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 23 2009, 12:17 PM~15163402
> *My car is in the shop and I don't think any of the guys are goin either so I probably wont
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2009, 03:08 PM~15165090
> *
> *


Juan You Still Going To The One In Waco??






ULC MEETING THIS FRIDAY SAME TIME SAME PLACE!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2009, 02:31 PM~15164743
> *Poster Posts
> Loco 61 2646
> Artistics.TX 1961
> ...


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2009, 01:31 PM~15164743
> *Poster Posts
> Loco 61 2646
> Artistics.TX SINICTX 208
> ...


i need 2 step it up been away for a lil bit


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 23 2009, 04:26 PM~15165770
> *i need 2 step it up been away for a lil bit
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

u still picking me up alex?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good juan hows the car comming along


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 23 2009, 05:07 PM~15166172
> *whutz good juan hows the car comming along
> *


waiting on $


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2009, 04:51 PM~15166512
> *waiting on $
> *


me and u both i thoght i was leaving 2 denver i hope my cylinder come in at D SHOP going with 14" cylinders in the rear buying all the parts so i can have it ready hopefully by next easter


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 23 2009, 06:59 PM~15167159
> *me and u both i thoght i was leaving 2 denver i hope my cylinder come in at D SHOP going with 14" cylinders in the rear buying all the parts so i can have it ready hopefully by next easter
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2009, 04:58 PM~15166097
> *u still picking me up alex?
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2009, 07:47 PM~15167593
> *
> *


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

TTT










Hope evry one can make!!!!! We will have more then just the vegas raffle!!!!!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2009, 06:38 PM~15167502
> *:0
> *


i jusbought a extra pump off one of my bois looking at getting another maybe extending my a arms have 2 stack up some money 2 get the frame wraped i dont know where 2 start will keep yall up-dated


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, SINICTX

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 23 2009, 09:53 PM~15168939
> *i jusbought a extra pump off one of my bois looking at getting another maybe extending my a arms have 2 stack up some money 2 get the frame wraped i dont know where 2 start will keep yall up-dated
> *


Hellz Yeah. Keep us updated


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 23 2009, 08:59 PM~15168394
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Funky Town


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 23 2009, 10:28 PM~15169281
> *:wave:
> *


WHATS UP MIKE!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2009, 09:13 PM~15169139
> *Hellz Yeah. Keep us updated
> *


will do homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Last weeks storm.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Explosion afterwords


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

AND LIGHTS OUT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 23 2009, 09:08 PM~15170475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 24 2009, 12:54 AM~15170913
> *  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


They are hiring fool.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Car show at sundance square last week.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2009, 12:08 AM~15170475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2009, 01:01 AM~15170984
> *They are hiring fool.
> *


Didnt You Say You Had An Interview Coming Up??? :cheesy:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

TTT



:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2009, 08:55 AM~15172218
> *Didnt You Say You Had An Interview Coming Up??? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2009, 02:31 PM~15164743
> *Poster Posts
> Loco 61 2646
> Artistics.TX 1961
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Juan!!! Did you take those pics ??? I didnt no you lived in one of those Penthouses downtown!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2009, 02:31 PM~15164743
> *Poster Posts
> Loco 61 2646
> Artistics.TX bigmike64 346
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2009, 01:31 PM~15164743
> *Poster Posts
> Loco 61 2646
> Artistics.TX  1961
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 24 2009, 12:02 PM~15173796
> *ms_tx_legend214 52    </span>
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2009, 11:08 AM~15173838
> *:0
> *



:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Sep 24 2009, 12:18 PM~15173951
> *:wave:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

IS THIS THE WEATHER CH.. :uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 24 2009, 01:26 PM~15174547
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
 



















































































This Friday @ 8:30 PM Get There Early If Your Going To Eat...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

HAHAHA FUKIN RAIN CAN BLOW MY MEAT WHISTLE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 24 2009, 10:28 AM~15172815
> *What up Juan!!! Did you take those pics ??? I didnt no you lived in one of those Penthouses downtown!!! :biggrin:
> *


No I didnt a guy on another forum did. LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2009, 01:41 PM~15174675
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 24 2009, 02:17 PM~15174966
> *HAHAHA FUKIN RAIN CAN BLOW MY MEAT WHISTLE :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 24 2009, 10:23 AM~15174531
> *IS THIS THE WEATHER CH.. :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHATS UP LOCO 61 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 24 2009, 02:17 PM~15174966
> *HAHAHA FUKIN RAIN CAN BLOW MY MEAT WHISTLE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2009, 12:08 PM~15173838
> *:0
> *


What's up Loco! Rumor is you pickin up the bar tab tomorrow night!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TheTexasGoldPlater(31)

Happy Birthday Homie.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 24 2009, 05:02 PM~15176575
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  THE SKIN FLUTE :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 24 2009, 07:25 PM~15177885
> *What's up Loco! Rumor is you pickin up the bar tab tomorrow night!
> *


if thats the case im going :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 3 Members: Artistics.TX, *81.7.TX*., bigmike64
Drinking?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2009, 08:13 PM~15178258
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 3 Members: Artistics.TX, 81.7.TX., bigmike64
> Drinking?
> *


Yes i am!! Wuts the news on the J.O.B.!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 24 2009, 08:18 PM~15178296
> *Yes i am!! Wuts the news on the J.O.B.!!!
> *


Ill be over by 9


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2009, 07:35 PM~15177951
> *TheTexasGoldPlater(31)
> 
> Happy Birthday Homie.
> *


Happy B day Tomas!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Sep 24 2009, 04:55 PM~15176514
> *WHATS UP LOCO 61 :biggrin:
> *


Wuts Popin Ramon ??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 24 2009, 07:25 PM~15177885
> *What's up Loco! Rumor is you pickin up the bar tab tomorrow night!
> *


Only If Germain Goes :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 24 2009, 08:31 PM~15178446
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wuts Up Oscar????


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

wuts up homies enjoying this good weather


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 24 2009, 05:35 PM~15177951
> *TheTexasGoldPlater(31)
> 
> Happy Birthday Homie.
> *


thanks homie im at the big (31)


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2009, 07:34 PM~15178466
> *Wuts Up Oscar????
> *


 :dunno: and you :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 24 2009, 06:25 PM~15178374
> *Happy B day Tomas!!
> *


thanks homie for showing a homie some love


----------



## $COLOROFMONEY$ (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2009, 08:27 PM~15178402
> *Only If Germain Goes  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 24 2009, 06:53 PM~15178663
> *thanks homie im at the big (31)
> *


HAPPY BIRTH DAY ESE , DAM UR GETTIN OLD , LOL , :biggrin: 2 DAYS MY SON LEO S BIRTH DAY 2 .


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 24 2009, 09:39 PM~15179229
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :|


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 24 2009, 08:53 PM~15178663
> *thanks homie im at the big (31)
> *


Happy BDay Thomas


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 24 2009, 08:53 PM~15178663
> *thanks homie im at the big (31)
> *


thats not old...old is when you start wearing a diaper :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

and then you got one of this cool things strapped to your thigh so you wont piss on yourself


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2009, 07:41 PM~15179247
> *Happy BDay Thomas
> *


x2


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Sep 24 2009, 07:40 PM~15179236
> *HAPPY BIRTH DAY ESE , DAM UR GETTIN OLD , LOL ,  :biggrin: 2 DAYS MY SON LEO S BIRTH DAY 2 .
> *


thanks homie yea i do feel old LoL not realy homie i feel like im still 21


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Sep 24 2009, 07:41 PM~15179245
> *:nicoderm:
> *


wuts up bro the ride looks good rollin this morning


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2009, 07:41 PM~15179247
> *Happy BDay Thomas
> *


thanks alex


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 24 2009, 07:52 PM~15179381
> *wuts up bro the ride looks good rollin this morning
> *


Thanx bro,i see you hopping down 820 looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2009, 08:41 PM~15179247
> *Happy BDay Thomas
> *


happy birth day bro do it big


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good alex


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

oh yeah befor i forget thomas make sure 2 hold them 14" cylinders for me ill get them as soon as they come in got 2 scrap all these parts together


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Sep 24 2009, 09:58 PM~15179463
> *Thanx bro,i see you hopping down 820 looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Sep 24 2009, 07:58 PM~15179463
> *Thanx bro,i see you hopping down 820 looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks bro i was running a little late this morning


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 24 2009, 08:08 PM~15179590
> *happy birth day bro do it big
> *


thanks homie


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 24 2009, 08:11 PM~15179622
> *oh yeah befor i forget thomas make sure 2 hold them 14" cylinders for me ill get them as soon as they come in got 2 scrap all these parts together
> *


thats cool homie i will have the cylinders there for you this sunday danny picking up the order


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 24 2009, 09:18 PM~15179692
> *thats cool homie i will have the cylinders there for you this sunday danny picking up the order
> *


good doing bizznezz with u bro always have what i need


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tomas!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

GOOD MORNING FOROS MY LIL BOI IS WIDE AWAKE ACTIN A ASS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 25 2009, 05:47 AM~15182116
> *GOOD MORNING FOROS MY LIL BOI IS WIDE AWAKE ACTIN A ASS
> *


Goooooooooooood Morning ! Thank God Its Friday!! Woo Woo Whos Going To The Overtime Bar After The Meeting Tonight?




http://www.overtimebargrill.com


*
A few of us will be going to Overtime Bar and Grill after the ULC meetings on the 25th. 
They have pool tables and decently priced beer. Any one and every one is welcome. *​*
*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2009, 08:20 AM~15182501
> *Goooooooooooood Morning !    A few of us will be going to Overtime Bar and Grill after the ULC meetings on the 25th.
> They have pool tables and decently priced beer. Any one and every one is welcome. </span>[/center]
> *
> ...


 :yes: TGIF

:h5: I wont be able to make it to the meeting but I will be at Overtime!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 24 2009, 01:23 PM~15174531
> *IS THIS THE WEATHER CH.. :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave: 

*wats up fort worth homies! see ya sunday at the benefit!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 25 2009, 09:12 AM~15182714
> *:yes: TGIF
> 
> :h5: I wont be able to make it to the meeting but I will be at Overtime!!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2009, 08:20 AM~15182501
> *Goooooooooooood Morning !    Thank God Its Friday!! Woo Woo  Whos Going To The Overtime Bar After The Meeting Tonight?
> http://www.overtimebargrill.com
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: HEARD LOCO WAS PICKIN UP THE BAR TAB SO HELL YEA, I WILL GO!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 25 2009, 11:17 AM~15183673
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave: HEARD LOCO WAS PICKIN UP THE BAR TAB SO HELL YEA, I WILL GO!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Only If Germain Goes :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2009, 11:57 AM~15184051
> *Only If Germain Goes  :roflmao:
> *


:0 Ill go ahead take a shot of patron!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 25 2009, 12:19 PM~15184233
> *:0 Ill go ahead take a shot of patron!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Is anybody goin to the show in Gainesville? Looks like we gonna take Rollin Richs car. We can meet in denton at the Love's and roll in together. Ill see you guys tonite at th ULC. If you got any questions call me at 940-727-7130.


Oh yeah I almost forgot ......Hey LOCO61 put me down for 2 shots :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

so we going to overtime afterword?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2009, 01:42 PM~15184886
> *so we going to overtime afterword?
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2009, 01:42 PM~15184886
> *so we going to overtime afterword?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sounds good.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 25 2009, 01:42 PM~15184886
> *so we going to overtime afterword?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 25 2009, 09:31 AM~15182829
> *:wave:
> 
> wats up fort worth homies! see ya sunday at the benefit!
> *



Sunday? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 25 2009, 04:44 PM~15186377
> *Sunday? :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 13 2009, 08:49 PM~15069443
> *http://www.overtimebargrill.com
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2009, 04:51 PM~15186425
> *:uh:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 25 2009, 04:44 PM~15186377
> *Sunday? :0
> *



:yessad: *yup *


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TOMAS!!!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 25 2009, 04:46 PM~15187253
> *:yessad: yup
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

how was the meeting i missed out on this one can anyone inform me on what went on


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

WHAT'S UP C-LO!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Sep 26 2009, 12:07 AM~15190561
> *WHAT'S UP C-LO!! :wave:  :wave:
> *


TTT


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

WHAT IT DOW :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Sep 26 2009, 07:40 AM~15191558
> *WHAT IT DOW  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
go to sleep ... :rofl:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 26 2009, 07:34 AM~15191680
> *:uh:
> go to sleep ... :rofl:
> *


NOW THATS FUNNY!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 25 2009, 06:46 PM~15187253
> *:yessad: yup
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 26 2009, 08:06 PM~15194826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey bro you make sum real nice videos!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I went to the Gainesville Car Show today and they had a pretty good turnout, It was hosted by Down For The Crown C.C. Here's a few pics that I took


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 26 2009, 10:00 PM~15195465
> *Hey bro you make sum real nice videos!!!
> *


thank you mike...good pictures by the way


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

http://i33.tinypic.com[IMG]
[img]http://i35.tinypic.com/2rna153.jpg


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:biggrin: And just in case you ain't got insurance on your ride Holla at my girl Maria at State Farm Insurance in Gainesville. She'll getcha hooked up FO SHO  </span>


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up Fort Worth!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Saw this pink caddy in Burleson













On friday I saw this 58 Impala in Athens,TX. Vato said he was asking 38k. It was all OG.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Saw this dude in San Antonio. He took the wrong entrance and got all fucked up in the car parking area. I dont know what the fuck this dude was thinkin











And then I was passing by in Terrell,TX and saw this fat chick tryin to get sum Jack in the Box when I guess she didnt realize that when it rains for 2 weeks the ground tends to get real soft. Her front bumper was buied in mud. :roflmao: :roflmao: Dumdass JB HUNT drivers!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 26 2009, 11:21 PM~15196077
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Mike who?? Mike who?? Mike Jones!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 26 2009, 09:51 PM~15196364
> *Mike who?? Mike who?? Mike Jones!!  :biggrin:
> *


Beat me to it


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 26 2009, 11:55 PM~15196400
> *Beat me to it
> *


  


BTW nice pics Mike! Wish i could of made it!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 26 2009, 11:51 PM~15196364
> *Mike who?? Mike who?? Mike Jones!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 26 2009, 11:51 PM~15196364
> *Mike who?? Mike who?? Mike Jones!!  :biggrin:
> *


Who? Mike Jones! Who? Mike Jones!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Sep 26 2009, 11:58 PM~15196420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muchos Thank Yous

We had a good time today.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I woke up at 3


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 27 2009, 12:16 AM~15196590
> *I woke up at 3
> *


I got home after the ULC and my neighbor was outside drinkin so I ended up drinkin with him till 2 then got up at 7 to go to my daughters soccer game. I was not feeling good at all. I think im gonna go to bed now.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

2 much fukin beer for me 2day  ...
GOOD NITES...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 26 2009, 11:51 PM~15196364
> *Mike who?? Mike who?? Mike Jones!!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 26 2009, 11:55 PM~15196400
> *Beat me to it
> *


*ME TOO LOL* :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

had to redo the video :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahoooo! IM Going To Vegas.... THanks Chris ! I Won The Raffle! Hell Yeah.... Id Thought I Wasnt Going From Being Short On Cash.. Now Im Going... "LUCkY61" LOL Thomas... 


Thanks Again 

Alex

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 27 2009, 07:51 PM~15201130
> *Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahoooo!    IM Going To Vegas.... THanks Chris !  I Won The Raffle!  Hell Yeah.... Id Thought I Wasnt Going From Being Short On Cash.. Now Im Going...      "LUCkY61" LOL Thomas...
> Thanks Again
> 
> ...


LUCKY61 LMAO!!!! Congrats on the win.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 27 2009, 06:51 PM~15201130
> *Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahoooo!    IM Going To Vegas.... THanks Chris !  I Won The Raffle!  Hell Yeah.... Id Thought I Wasnt Going From Being Short On Cash.. Now Im Going...      "LUCkY61" LOL Thomas...
> Thanks Again
> 
> ...


Congrats alex thats awesome homie!!! I won 100 dollars worth of gold plating :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

even "Th Bus" rolled out and chilled with Brians 62 bubble :0


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 27 2009, 06:45 PM~15201465
> *even "Th Bus" rolled out and chilled with Brians 62 bubble :0
> 
> 
> ...


THEY WERE BOTH CLEAN HOMIE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Sep 27 2009, 08:24 PM~15201331-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank you to all the clubs and solo riders that came out today!!!! Sorry if I did not get around to talk to everyone I was running around all day. Congrats to Alex!! see you in VEGAS homie. Again thank you to everyone. Today was a great turn out.... And to be honest I did not think it was going to go as good as it did since we only put about 2-3 weeks of planning..... But everyone came out and showed a lot of love and support......Thank you


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 27 2009, 09:32 PM~15201834
> *Thank you to all the clubs and solo riders that came out today!!!! Sorry if I did not get around to talk to everyone I was running around all day. Congrats to Alex!! see you in VEGAS homie. Again thank you to everyone. Today was a great turn out.... And to be honest I did not think it was going to go as good as it did since we only put about 2-3 weeks of planning..... But everyone came out and showed a lot of love and support......Thank you
> *


had a blast!! 




someone post the pics from the roof!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 27 2009, 07:51 PM~15201130
> *Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahoooo!    IM Going To Vegas.... THanks Chris !  I Won The Raffle!  Hell Yeah.... Id Thought I Wasnt Going From Being Short On Cash.. Now Im Going...      "LUCkY61" LOL Thomas...
> Thanks Again
> 
> ...




*CONGRATS LUCKY!!! LOL SEE YA AND THE MRS IN VEGAS! :biggrin: *


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 27 2009, 07:36 PM~15201874
> *had a blast!!
> someone post the pics from the roof!!
> *


I would like to see the pic..... although I am glad the owner of the store did not see that


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks everyone who came out y'all made it a great show! Congrats Alex!!!!!!!! I cant thank everyone enough.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

had a good time glad to see all the clubs,solo riders and familys come together and great job to the lopez family and all. congrats LUCKY61 you deserved it homie and im my wife was happy that i won the cowboys basket.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 27 2009, 08:14 PM~15202248
> *had a good time glad to see all the clubs,solo riders and familys come together and great job to the lopez family and all. congrats LUCKY61 you deserved it homie and im my wife was happy that i won the cowboys basket.
> *


You won the cowboy basket that is good! Thanks the support Thomas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

Tomas don't even like the cowboys :biggrin: lol..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Sep 27 2009, 10:19 PM~15202314
> *Tomas don't even like the cowboys  :biggrin: lol..
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 27 2009, 08:14 PM~15202248
> *had a good time glad to see all the clubs,solo riders and familys come together and great job to the lopez family and all. congrats LUCKY61 you deserved it homie and im my wife was happy that i won the cowboys basket.
> *


  THX tomas


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Everyone  :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Sep 27 2009, 08:19 PM~15202314
> *Tomas don't even like the cowboys  :biggrin: lol..
> *


your not suppose to tell anybody LOL i support the cowboys cheerleaders


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im glad yall had a great turn out.


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 27 2009, 09:22 PM~15202360
> *your not suppose to tell anybody LOL i support the cowboys cheerleaders
> *


Oh yes don't we all


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 27 2009, 09:49 PM~15202009
> *Thanks everyone who came out y'all made it a great show! Congrats Alex!!!!!!!! I cant thank everyone enough.
> *


Thinking Back Ive Never Won ANything LIke This... Maybe 5 Bucks From The Lotto Every Once In A Blue Moon But Nothing Like Dis :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 27 2009, 10:22 PM~15202360
> *your not suppose to tell anybody LOL i support the cowboys cheerleaders
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

Had a real good time! Lots of people showin love


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 27 2009, 10:25 PM~15202391
> *Thinking Back Ive Never Won ANything LIke This... Maybe 5 Bucks From The Lotto Every Once In A Blue Moon But Nothing Like Dis    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 27 2009, 08:25 PM~15202395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Do i spot a D Shop sticker on a clean cutlass


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)




----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 27 2009, 09:32 PM~15202491
> *Do i spot a D Shop sticker on a clean cutlass
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

nice turn out lots of peeps


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 27 2009, 08:38 PM~15202576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics chris


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 27 2009, 08:30 PM~15202459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics j ray and to all that took pics


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Just some short clips


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

clips


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 27 2009, 10:44 PM~15202664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn good switch hitting action


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 27 2009, 08:58 PM~15202825
> *:0 damn good switch hitting action
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Harley be getting down


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

shitty phone vid


----------



## Freelance Photo (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:biggrin: *I LIKE THE COLORS ON THIS RIDE!* :thumbsup:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 27 2009, 05:07 PM~15200373
> *had to redo the video :0
> 
> 
> ...


man that monte carlo at the end of video its a hard three wheel :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Sep 28 2009, 12:54 AM~15204129
> *man that monte carlo at the end of video its a hard three wheel :biggrin:
> *


X2 Sweet


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

1966 2 Door Impala $1200

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1395043846.html


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2009, 12:03 PM~15206958
> *1966  2 Door Impala  $1200
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1395043846.html
> *


Thats a deal


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817 (Apr 30, 2007)

_ANOTHER QUICK VID FOR ALL MY L.I.L. HOMIES!!!_


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Sep 28 2009, 02:08 PM~15208191
> *ANOTHER QUICK VID FOR ALL MY L.I.L. HOMIES!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 27 2009, 09:25 PM~15202391
> *Thinking Back Ive Never Won ANything LIke This... Maybe 5 Bucks From The Lotto Every Once In A Blue Moon But Nothing Like Dis    :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: 

you won congrats!!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 27 2009, 08:49 PM~15202009
> *Thanks everyone who came out y'all made it a great show! Congrats Alex!!!!!!!! I cant thank everyone enough.
> *


sorry we couldnt make it out there looks like it was a good turnout!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 28 2009, 03:14 PM~15208789
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> you won congrats!!!
> *


Hell Yeah!.... I Already Had It In My Mind That We Were Not Going To Go... Now We're Headed To Vegas in Two Weeks See you Out There.... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

1966 Impala $1000

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/ctd/1396190706.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.homiesradio.com/videochat.html


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2009, 01:09 PM~15208740
> *Sweet
> *


_Thanks L.I.L. Homie! But it ain't me, it's these streets! I'm just Lucky to be here..._


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Sep 28 2009, 06:27 PM~15210744
> *Thanks L.I.L. Homie! But it ain't me, it's these streets! I'm just Lucky to be here...
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 28 2009, 12:03 AM~15203578
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice video where was this at juan??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Sep 28 2009, 02:08 PM~15208191
> *ANOTHER QUICK VID FOR ALL MY L.I.L. HOMIES!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 28 2009, 08:42 PM~15212178
> *nice video where was this at juan??
> *


Trinity Park Sunday


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 28 2009, 09:09 PM~15212505
> *Trinity Park Sunday
> *


BTW that last ride in the vid had major quarter panel damage.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214

:wave: 

Hi Isela


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2009, 09:19 PM~15212624
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave: 

* HI ALEX!*


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 27 2009, 08:25 PM~15202391
> *Thinking Back Ive Never Won ANything LIke This... Maybe 5 Bucks From The Lotto Every Once In A Blue Moon But Nothing Like Dis    :biggrin:
> *


I COULD TELL U DIDNT WANT TO BELIVE US WHEN WE CALLED U HOMIE! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Sep 28 2009, 07:54 PM~15213107
> *I COULD TELL U DIDNT WANT TO BELIVE US WHEN WE CALLED U HOMIE! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


That was funny man!!! TEXAS MASSACRE gave me his phone and told me to tell alex cause he did not belive him...Then he didnt want to belive me , thats why I gave you the phone ELJEFE/CRIMINAL.... That was funny


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Sep 28 2009, 12:08 PM~15208191
> *ANOTHER QUICK VID FOR ALL MY L.I.L. HOMIES!!!
> 
> 
> ...


NIce vid ..And thanks for comin out


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Alex I need your email address


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL+Sep 28 2009, 09:54 PM~15213107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Never Won aNything.. I Didnt Even Think I Would Even Win.... Sorry Guys... :biggrin: 

Thank You...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 28 2009, 10:21 PM~15213477
> *Alex I need your email address
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2009, 08:25 PM~15213522
> *I Never Won aNything.. I Didnt  Even Think I Would Even Win.... Sorry Guys... :biggrin:
> 
> Thank You...
> *


2:32 "1ST TIME i EVER WON"

SKY BELONGS TO THE STARS RIGHT!!!!!!!

aGrHhqWbaJ8&feature=PlayList&p=4355B4000E17B257&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=12


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 28 2009, 10:34 PM~15213641
> *SKY BELONGS TO THE STARS RIGHT!!!!!!!
> 
> aGrHhqWbaJ8&feature=PlayList&p=4355B4000E17B257&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=12
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2009, 10:38 PM~15213705
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   we need alot of work!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2009, 08:42 PM~15213770
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

SNEEK PEEK FOR A BIG M MEMBER!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, BLVD ACES 4 LIFE, TX86cutty817, *sup fool!*</span> :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 28 2009, 10:47 PM~15213849
> *SNEEK PEEK FOR A BIG M MEMBER!
> 
> 
> ...


Sam throws down!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 28 2009, 10:41 PM~15213759
> *   we need alot of work!
> *


that second half looked good.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

since no one in ftw post pics of this car, it is coming home this weekend with a big surprise for yall :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 08:03 PM~15213965
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, BLVD ACES 4 LIFE, TX86cutty817, WHAT UP!*


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 08:26 PM~15214209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 28 2009, 11:32 PM~15214276
> *not much u gonna be at joe pool lake sunday?
> 
> p.s. get on the rollerz ft worth thread foo!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 28 2009, 11:33 PM~15214295
> *:0 OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :0
> *


lookin good


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 08:35 PM~15214317
> *joe pool lake sunday?</span>p.s. get on the rollerz ft worth thread foo!</span>
> *


DONT KNOW YET


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Sep 28 2009, 11:38 PM~15214350
> *DONT KNOW YET
> *


* :angry: whatever fool! take the family...(i mean ur wifey & kids....no cousins!) lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 28 2009, 08:44 PM~15214437
> * :angry: whatever fool! take the family...(i mean ur wifey & kids....no cousins!) lol  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


WE JUST MIGHT


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 11:26 PM~15214209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait to bring my baby home from the hospital


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Sep 28 2009, 11:10 PM~15214021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey bro it couldn't have happened to a better person. CONGRATS AND ENJOY YOUR TRIP


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Sep 29 2009, 01:47 AM~15215596
> *
> Hey bro it couldn't have happened to a better person. CONGRATS AND ENJOY YOUR TRIP
> *



Thanks Big Mike


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 29 2009, 07:22 AM~15216173
> *Thanks Big Mike
> *


 :uh: 

*GOOD MORNING LUCKY!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 11:26 PM~15214209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

Looking Good John....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 07:23 AM~15216178
> *:uh:
> 
> GOOD MORNING Sweet Stuff :biggrin:*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 29 2009, 07:28 AM~15216194
> *10 more days :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 29 2009, 08:34 AM~15216411
> *:0  :uh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 29 2009, 07:28 AM~15216194
> *GOOD MORNING Sweet Stuff    :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 29 2009, 09:38 AM~15216761
> *:uh:  :uh:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


Dont Hate You Hateraid :420:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 29 2009, 09:40 AM~15216769
> *Dont Hate You Hateraid  :420:
> *


 :angry: :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, , bigmike64

what up my ***** :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 29 2009, 09:36 AM~15216745
> *:h5:
> *


*STFU!* :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

mayne i missed a great show i had 2 leav 2 denver calorado sunday morning gonna be up here for a month do it big in vegas alex ill see yall in november


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 29 2009, 03:46 PM~15219850
> *mayne i missed a great show i had  2 leav 2 denver calorado sunday morning gonna be up here for a month do it big in vegas alex ill see yall in november
> *


  I'll Get Tor Up For Sure LOL... Be Safe Up There in Colorado.. See you Then Brother...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2009, 10:03 AM~15216933
> *SA ROLLERZ, , bigmike64
> 
> what up my ***** :biggrin:
> *


The man with the plan  What up John!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

HEARD THERE IS A SWAP MEET IN FOROS THIS WEEKEND!!! ANYONE KNOW WHERE??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 29 2009, 08:18 PM~15222471
> *HEARD THERE IS A SWAP MEET IN FOROS THIS WEEKEND!!! ANYONE KNOW WHERE??
> *


Thanks Blanco  










Dates October 2, 3 & 4, 2009 
Venue Texas Motor Speedway, Fort Worth, TX 
Local Info TMS: (817) 215-8500 www.texasmotorspeedway.com 
Hours Friday, October 2: 8am to 5pm
Saturday, October 3: 8am to 5pm
Sunday, October 4: 8am to 3pm 
Features • Over 1,500 Rods, Customs, Classics, Muscle Cars and Trucks thru '72.
• Vendor & Manufacturer Exhibits • Goodgals Gallery • Model Car & Pedal Car Show
• Swap Meet & Cars for Sale Corral • Goodguys Street Challenge AutoCross

Street Challenge AutoCross will be held: 
Friday 9am - Noon & 1pm - 4pm
Saturday 9am - Noon & 1pm - 4pm

Special Awards: 
2009 Truck of the Year Early and Late Finalist, 2009 Muscle Car of the Year Finalist, 2009 Muscle Machine of the Year Finalist, Gazette Pick, Goodguys Fab 5, Street Rodder Top 100 Event & Goodguys Builder's Choice Awards

Special Parking Areas: Sat 8am-2pm
Homebuilt Heaven, Mighty Muscle ('55-'72), Goodguys Builder's Choice, Trick Truck Corral, Suede & Chrome and Ya Gotta Drive 'em


Event Scooters will provide the scooter rental service for this event. You can make reservations by calling 567-674-8729 or log onto the web at http://www.eventscooters.com 


REMINDER: No Golf Carts or Motorized Conveyances allowed! (exceptions made for disabled participants with single person conveyances only!)
No Pets, Cans or Bottles allowed on grounds. No Bikes, Scooters or Skates. 
Admission General: $17 
Kids (7-12): $6 
6 and Under: Free 
Parking: 
Free


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 29 2009, 06:32 PM~15222671
> *Thanks Blanco
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone going?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 29 2009, 08:35 PM~15222703
> *Anyone going?
> *


I Wanna Go But We'll See, Gotta Save My Chips... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 29 2009, 06:36 PM~15222718
> *I Wanna Go But We'll See, Gotta Save My Chips... :biggrin:
> *


If you go to the hotel down the block Friday or Saturday night you can see all the cars they make them take the cars out at night so they go to the hotel it is cool.


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 09:26 PM~15214209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 29 2009, 08:32 PM~15222671
> *Thanks Blanco
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :no:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 29 2009, 08:11 PM~15223774
> *:0  :no:
> *


Go by the hotel Friday, or Saturday night.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: ...short clip from show....
Fidel's little girl hit the swich but did not mean to. I try to get her to do it again


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

THE 62


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Sep 29 2009, 09:13 PM~15224455
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: ...short clip from show....
> Fidel's little girl hit the swich but did not mean to. I try to get her to do it again
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Sep 29 2009, 11:13 PM~15224455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Bags?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 30 2009, 05:30 AM~15226279
> *:cheesy:  Bags?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FOROS!?!?!?!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good jente mayne the weather up here is hella nice but cant wait 2 go back home and jump in my whip and take a cruise


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Im hoping to have the one side all back together this weekend!! Been taking my time with the bead blasting and painting the a-arms & spring!


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

shit i just left orlando,fl and its hot so i am goin to atlanta now hope to be home for hoptober fest :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

sup homies!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

damn its a nice day.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Sep 30 2009, 01:42 PM~15228945-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

wishin i was back home foreal


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 30 2009, 02:37 PM~15229526
> *wishin i was back home foreal
> *


Go To Aspen And Have Fun in The Mountains


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

the only way ill go 2 the moutains is high and retired lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 30 2009, 01:42 PM~15228945
> *sup homies!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

so what new in the funk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

nothing.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Sep 30 2009, 11:23 AM~15227803
> *shit i just left orlando,fl and its hot so i am goin to atlanta now hope to be home for hoptober fest  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



What you doin out there bro??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Sep 30 2009, 06:19 PM~15231802
> *so what new in the funk
> *


Beautiful Night Out Here For A Stroll In The Park... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ohhh yeeahh!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 30 2009, 07:37 PM~15232485
> *Beautiful Night Out Here For A Stroll In The Park... :biggrin:
> *


Sho is


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Sep 30 2009, 08:23 AM~15227803
> *shit i just left orlando,fl and its hot so i am goin to atlanta now hope to be home for hoptober fest  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


FORT WORTH OR DALLAS? (HOPTOBERFEST)


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 30 2009, 11:03 PM~15234990
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Hey Whats Up Chica???? You Saving Yo Money ?? :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 30 2009, 11:10 PM~15235098
> *Hey Whats Up Chica????  You Saving Yo Money ?? :biggrin:
> *


hell yea....u?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 30 2009, 11:20 PM~15235224
> *hell yea....u?
> *


Im Trying...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

So it going down in Foros or what! Cause I aint rolling to Dallas!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 1 2009, 08:52 AM~15237683
> *So it going down in Foros or what! Cause I aint rolling to Dallas!
> *


ITS NOT EVEN IN DALLAS... ITS 2 MINUTES FROM MY HOUSE IN ARLINGTON... ITS GRAND PRAIRIE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

Loco 61, weather chan..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 1 2009, 11:29 AM~15238873
> *Loco 61, weather chan..
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 1 2009, 09:33 AM~15237956
> *ITS NOT EVEN IN DALLAS... ITS 2 MINUTES FROM MY HOUSE IN ARLINGTON... ITS GRAND PRAIRIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  35 Minutes from my house Gateway Park 15 minutes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 minutes for me.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 30 2009, 11:51 PM~15235600
> *Im Trying...
> *


me too lol if not ima have to get a loan from bank of tx legend :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 1 2009, 09:33 AM~15237956
> *ITS NOT EVEN IN DALLAS... ITS 2 MINUTES FROM MY HOUSE IN ARLINGTON... ITS GRAND PRAIRIE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 1 2009, 04:38 PM~15242550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice bro!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yo BigMike LMK whats up dog. we rollin?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 1 2009, 07:08 PM~15242833
> *  nice bro!!!!!!
> *


thanks..its actually the cars hittin switches that make the videos come out good....thanks alot to everyone whos hit them for me to make this videos


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

93 Cadillac Fleetwood for sale


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

For sale $500 ,305 motor with edelbrock carb,intake ,crome valve covers and new water pump with a 350 turbo tranny


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 1 2009, 06:38 PM~15242550
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good vid


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 1 2009, 06:42 PM~15244192
> *93 Cadillac Fleetwood for sale
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN LOOKS LIKE IT NEEDS ALOT OF WORK :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres Some Pictures I Took At Estrella Car Show In Waco Texas

Link
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry15245997


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 2 2009, 01:31 AM~15246533
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where this car at loco let me catch it if the price is right?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Oct 2 2009, 03:36 AM~15246694
> *Where this car at loco let me catch it if the price is right?
> *


I Left It There Like 5 Months Ago In Mexia Texas... Have 10 1/2 Acres Out There

Not For Sale 61 Brother


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Taking There Car To Vegas???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 1 2009, 08:52 AM~15237683
> *So it going down in Foros or what! Cause I aint rolling to Dallas!
> *


Guess im gonna watch the game at home then roll to Trinity!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 2 2009, 11:31 AM~15248311
> *Guess im gonna watch the game at home then roll to Trinity!!
> *


???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 2 2009, 10:37 AM~15247941
> *Anyone Taking There Car To Vegas???
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ONE WEEK TIL VEGAS!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 2 2009, 12:49 PM~15249022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 1 2009, 10:50 PM~15246271
> *good vid
> *


X2


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 2 2009, 10:37 AM~15247941
> *Anyone Taking There Car To Vegas???
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 2 2009, 07:08 PM~15252287
> *:0
> *


  
:wave:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

What up gente just wanted to let you know that if you need batteries I still have them in stock and are selling @ $55ea. Mr.Battery </span>:nicoderm: :nicoderm: 

















When you need the juice I'm your guy....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

The clouds that are moving in to North Texas mean that rain won't be far behind, according to the forecast from the National Weather Service in Fort Worth.

Forecasters say that disturbed air coming from the southwest will interact with moist air to produce rain that could last for most of the coming week.

Cloud cover will increase throughout the day on Saturday as "high-level moisture streams in from the Pacific," according to the weather service.

Rain will begin to the southwest of the Metroplex and will increase over a stalled frontal boundary, producing rain in the Fort Worth area this evening sometime around sunset, the weather service said. Some thunderstorms may occur, the weather service said.

Sunday could see more than 2 inches of rain across the region, with chances for rain decreasing later in the day on Sunday.

Chances for rain increase on Monday as a warm front moves to the north, the weather service said. Some severe storms could be possible on Monday night into Tuesday, according to the forecast. 

But the chances for rain don't end there.

Conditions will be favorable for rain and thunderstorms Thursday and Friday as well.

While Monday and Tuesday could be a warm day, high temperatures next week should be in the 70s.

Loco 61, weather chan..


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 2 2009, 10:49 AM~15249022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


About this time next week


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 3 2009, 11:32 AM~15257049
> *The clouds that are moving in to North Texas mean that rain won't be far behind, according to the forecast from the National Weather Service in Fort Worth.
> 
> Forecasters say that disturbed air coming from the southwest will interact with moist air to produce rain that could last for most of the coming week.
> ...


 :uh: :uh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 3 2009, 08:32 AM~15257049
> *The clouds that are moving in to North Texas mean that rain won't be far behind, according to the forecast from the National Weather Service in Fort Worth.
> 
> Forecasters say that disturbed air coming from the southwest will interact with moist air to produce rain that could last for most of the coming week.
> ...


WITH THAT BEING SAID....I WILL BE STAYING HOME


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 3 2009, 11:32 AM~15257049
> *The clouds that are moving in to North Texas mean that rain won't be far behind, according to the forecast from the National Weather Service in Fort Worth.
> 
> Forecasters say that disturbed air coming from the southwest will interact with moist air to produce rain that could last for most of the coming week.
> ...


 :cheesy: TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Oct 3 2009, 09:50 AM~15256580
> *What up gente just wanted to let you know that if you need batteries I still have them in stock and are selling @ $55ea.  Mr.Battery </span>:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

check Out KNON Live 

http://www.knon.org/


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 3 2009, 07:02 PM~15259307
> *WITH THAT BEING SAID....I WILL BE STAYING HOME
> *



I hear ya bRO! We just got back from SA. Still not done putting dash in but the rest of it is......well almost. Car is looking good tho Charlie is coming over in the morning if you wanna drop by.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Oct 3 2009, 09:50 AM~15256580
> *What up gente just wanted to let you know that if you need batteries I still have them in stock and are selling @ $55ea.  Mr.Battery </span>:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


$55 each now that good .


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 3 2009, 07:02 PM~15259307
> *WITH THAT BEING SAID....I WILL BE STAYING HOME
> *



:uh: :uh: 

BOOOOOOOOOOO :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 3 2009, 08:59 PM~15259889
> *check Out  KNON  Live
> 
> http://www.knon.org/
> ...



:0 


THAT WAS A BAD ASS SHOW....WHO'S ON THAT SHOW? :biggrin: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THX FOR LISTENING & PROMOTING LOCO!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

Who's going to gateway they said raine or shine at 12:30


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 4 2009, 11:35 AM~15263337
> *Who's going to gateway they said raine or shine at 12:30
> *


Sup Chris, I'm stuck at home sick.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 4 2009, 04:25 PM~15264921
> *Sup Chris, I'm stuck at home sick.
> *


QVO Danny! That sucks bro. hope you get to feeling better. Got my car back. If ur home and feeling better tuesday evening ill roll by ur canton. Can u order another solenoid for the driver door? Por que el otro ya no workie. Hit me up when u get a chance.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 4 2009, 07:45 AM~15262604
> *:0
> THAT WAS A BAD ASS SHOW....WHO'S ON THAT SHOW? :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 4 2009, 03:26 PM~15265243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 4 2009, 05:44 PM~15265334
> *QVO Danny!  That sucks bro. hope you get to feeling better. Got my car back. If ur home and feeling better tuesday evening ill roll by ur canton. Can u order another solenoid for the driver door? Por que el otro ya no workie. Hit me up when u get a chance.
> *


Thanx bro I have another pop door solenoid here at the house u can have it if u come by on tuesday.

Any pics of today events for us that could not make it?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 4 2009, 02:26 PM~15265243
> *
> 
> 
> ...


check out the sweet home alabama 1


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What's up Juan! How u feelin today? I'm draggin ass bro. I'm already in Corpus Christi haha!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 4 2009, 09:02 PM~15266731
> *Thanx bro I have another pop door solenoid here at the house u can have it if u come by on tuesday.
> 
> Any pics of today events for us that could not make it?
> *



Kool. call me when u get home on tuesday.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup mike still moving


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 4 2009, 09:34 PM~15267085
> *sup mike still moving
> *


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 4 2009, 03:25 PM~15264921
> *Sup Chris, I'm stuck at home sick.
> *


Dam vato that suxs yesterday u were good what happened


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 4 2009, 04:25 PM~15264921
> *Sup Chris, I'm stuck at home sick.
> *


hope you get to feeling better bro


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 4 2009, 09:35 AM~15263337
> *Who's going to gateway they said raine or shine at 12:30
> *


Whats up mad hopper heard you were sevin at gateway :biggrin:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 4 2009, 10:09 PM~15268155
> *Whats up mad hopper heard you were sevin at gateway  :biggrin:
> *


Lol jus lil bit ha ha ha........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

glad yall had a good time at gateway. Was not able to make it. Moving :yessad: pics?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 5 2009, 12:46 AM~15268943
> *glad yall had a good time at gateway. Was not able to make it. Moving :yessad: pics?
> *


 PIcs Of you Moving :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 5 2009, 10:01 AM~15270474
> *
> *


Sup Dre??? Did You Go Yesterday To Gateway.. ?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2009, 10:02 AM~15270484
> *Sup Dre??? Did You Go Yesterday To Gateway.. ?
> *


  Stopped by for a minute. Looked like a good turn out. Didnt get to see anyone hop tho!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 5 2009, 11:00 AM~15270940
> * Stopped by for a minute. Looked like a good turn out. Didnt get to see anyone hop tho!!
> *


Thought It Was You In That Truck Wasnt Sure Tho....


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817+Oct 4 2009, 10:49 PM~15267857-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx homie

So anybody have pic of Gateway Park?


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

will be posting videos and pics here
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15271457


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Oct 5 2009, 10:12 AM~15271473
> *will be posting videos and pics here
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15271457
> *


from the chill and grill at gateway park :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Oct 4 2009, 01:32 PM~15264669
> *does anybody got a cutlass euro?? my brother gots a complete 85 with clean blue interior and is willing to trade for a euro clip for his vert.car has a clear blue title and a blown 350 with a 700 r tranny will trade for a euro or 500 cash
> <img src=\'http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa90/ericgurrusquieta/elvis%20hardtop%20cutlass/cutty.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa90/ericgurrusquieta/elvis%20hardtop%20cutlass/cutty2.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Alex! I didn't make it to Pharr last nite. I was an hour away from my destination and hurtin. I stopped in Raymondville and crashed out hard bro. I needed sleep BAAAAAAAAAD!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHATS UP ALBERT? :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 5 2009, 03:17 PM~15274626
> *WHATS UP ALBERT? :biggrin:
> *


que onda ramon :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Almost seddle


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

Hood Ranch On the Way To Sin City ! ! 


​ :wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 06:46 PM~15276410
> *Hood Ranch On the Way To Sin City  ! !
> 
> 
> ...


See you when we get there bro!!!!!! No throwing up on the HOOD RANCH until we meet up with you


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

lol already.....


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

*DALLAS LOWRIDERS DOING
IT AGAIN THIS YEAR WITH OUR
5th ANNUAL FREAK FEST HALLOWEEN PARTY !!! 
DON'T FORGET,CHILDREN ARE WELCOMED 
TO THIS PARTY ..... SO,WE'LL
HAVE 1st,2nd AND 3rd PLACE TROPHIES FOR 
THE KIDS IN BEST COSTUMES.
ALSO, TROPHY FOR MOST PARTICIPATES BY CAR CLUB ......
ULA,ULC AND ALL THE GENERAL PUBLIC IS WELCOMED !!! *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 08:46 PM~15276410
> *Hood Ranch On the Way To Sin City  ! !
> 
> 
> ...


_HAVE A SAFE TRIP SIR..WE'LL C~YA THERE  _


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 06:52 PM~15276498
> *lol already.....
> *


we will hit you guys up saturday so we can throw back some beers    You dudes have a safe trip


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

check it out i saw little man


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

2 Members: fortworthmex, BAD TIMES 79

k onda Cholow


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 5 2009, 10:28 PM~15277712
> *check it out i saw little man
> 
> 
> ...


looks like a many skim. Ima borrow that. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2009, 01:22 PM~15142446
> *:tears:
> 
> 
> ...


No more tears ........ :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 6 2009, 06:09 AM~15280035
> *No more tears ........ :biggrin:
> *


LOL Me And My Big A$$ Smile Now... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 5 2009, 09:00 PM~15276591
> *DALLAS LOWRIDERS DOING
> IT AGAIN THIS YEAR WITH OUR
> 5th ANNUAL FREAK FEST HALLOWEEN PARTY !!!
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 5 2009, 08:46 PM~15276410
> *Hood Ranch On the Way To Sin City  ! !
> 
> 
> ...


You Guys Have A Safe Trip.... See You Guys There :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 5 2009, 05:12 PM~15274576
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wuts Up Big Chris???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 5 2009, 01:37 PM~15272462
> *Sup Alex! I didn't make it to Pharr last nite. I was an hour away from my destination  and hurtin. I stopped in Raymondville and crashed out hard bro. I needed sleep BAAAAAAAAAD!
> *


Wuts UP BigMike The Traveling MAN
:0 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 6 2009, 06:49 AM~15280462
> *Wuts UP BigMike The Traveling MAN
> :0  :0
> 
> ...


 Alex you going to LV? Meeting this friday right?


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 5 2009, 08:32 PM~15277763
> *2 Members: fortworthmex, BAD TIMES 79
> 
> k onda Cholow
> *


*QUE ONDA HOMIE JUST CHILLIN *:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 6 2009, 10:24 AM~15281037
> *Alex you going to LV? Meeting this friday right?
> *


Whats Up Leonard...?? I Will Be That The ULC Meeting This Friday Night.. Im Leaving To Vegas On Saturday... You Giong To Vegas???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2009, 12:38 PM~15282138
> *
> *


IS THAT U........


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 6 2009, 12:45 PM~15282200
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

"Talk To Tha Hand"


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Raing hard here in Denton!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 6 2009, 12:40 PM~15282158
> *IS THAT U........
> 
> 
> ...


Im in the yello. you the fat kid. saying "ya guey"


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, 3 DAYS!
<img src=\'http://i482.photobucket.com/albums/rr183/skillz52008/lasvegas.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 6 2009, 03:12 PM~15283545
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, 3 DAYS!
> <img src=\'http://i482.photobucket.com/albums/rr183/skillz52008/lasvegas.png\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *


 :around: :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 6 2009, 01:36 PM~15282668
> *Im in the yello. you the fat kid. saying "ya guey"
> *


NO GUEY .. THATS LOCO IN YELLOW... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 6 2009, 03:33 PM~15283703
> *NO GUEY .. THATS LOCO IN YELLOW... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whuts good foro's jus came thru 2 check stuff out and get updated 25 days till i make it back home and 15 days after that that my baby gurl is born ima have best of both worlds


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Already. good luck and congrats.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 6 2009, 03:34 PM~15284726
> *whuts good foro's jus came thru 2 check stuff out and get updated 25 days till i make it back home and 15 days after that that my baby gurl is born ima have best of both worlds
> *


whats up homie and congrats


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks foreal need 2 build her a stroller foreal


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 6 2009, 08:49 AM~15280462
> *Wuts UP BigMike The Traveling MAN
> :0  :0
> 
> ...



HAHAHA!!! Thats funny!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

got a Lt1 motor with tranny for sale or trade for a reg. 350


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 6 2009, 10:44 PM~15289447
> *got a Lt1 motor with tranny for sale or trade for a reg. 350
> *


i think homie john was lookin for a motor, give him a call.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Oct 6 2009, 11:12 PM~15289716
> *i think homie john was lookin for a motor, give him a call.
> *


cool thanks ill give him a call


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 6 2009, 05:34 PM~15284726
> *whuts good foro's jus came thru 2 check stuff out and get updated 25 days till i make it back home and 15 days after that that my baby gurl is born ima have best of both worlds
> *


Congrats Bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*GoooooOOOO0000ooood Morning Fort Worth!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Mike????


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 07:12 AM~15290584
> *Sup Mike????
> *


QVo Alex! How's ur morning so far? I'm in Sulphur Springs now. All I gots to say is"OH THANK HEAVEN FOR 7-ELEVEN"


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 7 2009, 07:29 AM~15290630
> *QVo Alex! How's ur morning so far? I'm in Sulphur Springs now. All I gots to say is"OH THANK HEAVEN FOR 7-ELEVEN"
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 07:35 AM~15290650
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...


lmao not slurpees tho! NEED COFFEEEEEEEE BAAAAAAAAAD!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

WTF! I Found Dis LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Found This One To LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

This Is More Like It...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 08:05 AM~15290747
> *WTF!  I Found Dis LOL
> 
> 
> ...


SLEEP........ITS WHAT YOUR NOT GONNA DO IN VEGAS! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 08:06 AM~15290751
> *Found This One To  LOL
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA ! THATS A GOOD 1!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 08:11 AM~15290773
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok no more coffee........MORE OF THIS PLEEEEEEEEEEASE!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*GOOD MORNING GENTE OF THE FUNK* :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: 

Oh and Megan Fox is lookin hottt!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 7 2009, 08:34 AM~15290891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW! :0 Now That Is Beauty.... :yes:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, 94 SS, teal62impala

Sup Bob & David????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

Loco shes waiting for u in vegas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 7 2009, 08:34 AM~15290891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 7 2009, 08:40 AM~15290925
> *Loco  shes waiting for u in vegas
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 08:41 AM~15290931
> *:happysad:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 08:42 AM~15290936
> *:twak:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 08:41 AM~15290931
> *:happysad:
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 7 2009, 06:30 AM~15290865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE HOMIE VERY NICE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 06:40 AM~15290922
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAM


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214, TechniquesOG


Good Morning Leonard & Isela


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 06:53 AM~15291013
> *TTT
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


x2


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ULC MEETING FRIDAY NEED EVERYONE THERE THAT IS NOT GOING TO LV SUPERSHOW


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 7 2009, 08:13 AM~15290782
> *SLEEP........ITS WHAT YOUR NOT GONNA DO IN VEGAS! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: 

NOPE NO SLEEP IN VEGAS...PARTY 25/8 LOL


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 06:54 AM~15291021
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214, TechniquesOG
> Good Morning Leonard  & Isela
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 7 2009, 08:55 AM~15291027
> *ULC MEETING FRIDAY NEED EVERYONE THERE THAT IS NOT GOING TO LV SUPERSHOW
> *


X2


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 08:54 AM~15291021
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214, TechniquesOG
> Good Morning Leonard  & Isela
> *


 :biggrin: 

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 7 2009, 08:57 AM~15291048
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :wave:
> *


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 06:56 AM~15291046
> *X2
> *


x2


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

QUE ONDA FOROS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 7 2009, 09:14 AM~15291152
> *QUE ONDA FOROS
> *


 Whats Happening Albert...


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 7 2009, 07:34 AM~15290891
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

Whats up Funkytown It's Lucio and the A&M Customs Crew Saying goodmorning from Las Vegas....


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 07:15 AM~15291158
> *Whats Happening Albert...
> *


whats going on alex :wave: , i got the hole week off and it sucks cuz i dont get paid to chill at home


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My ride is now safely in a garage.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*TO ALL GOING TO LAS VEGAS HAVE A SAVE TRIP SEE YOU ALL WHEN YOU GET BACK... !!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a spray boot sitting in my garage.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT for Fort Worth


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2009, 12:58 PM~15293067
> *I have a spray boot sitting in my garage.
> *


Is this the garage with all the supplies as well??? Might have to roll by tonight!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 7 2009, 10:59 AM~15291912
> *Whats up Funkytown  It's Lucio and the A&M Customs Crew  Saying goodmorning from Las Vegas....
> *



:wave: SEE YALL FRIDAY!

HAVE THE BEER READY! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 7 2009, 02:39 PM~15293792
> *Is this the garage with all the supplies as well??? Might have to roll by tonight!!
> *


the LL sold the supplies before we moved in. Only thing left is that booth.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 01:27 PM~15293710
> *TTT for Fort Worth
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Oct 7 2009, 03:26 PM~15294795
> *:biggrin:  SHE IS SAYING "CHRIS COME HELP" :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Also Going Down This Weekend in Vegas... :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2009, 04:23 PM~15294764
> *the LL sold the supplies before we moved in. Only thing left is that booth.
> *


 :0 pics of the booth :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 12:27 PM~15293710
> *TTT for Fort Worth
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 nice


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 03:02 PM~15295072
> *Also Going Down This Weekend in Vegas... :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I hear it is kind of cold in Vegas.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 7 2009, 05:30 PM~15295355
> *I hear it is kind of cold in Vegas.
> *


 :wave: 
Friday Oct 9 
Sunny 
High 83°F
Low 59°F
Precip: 0%


Saturday 10 
Sunny 
High 84°F
Low 60°F
Precip: 0%


Sunday 11 
Sunny 
High 86°F
Low 62°F
Precip: 0%




see ya in VEGAS!!


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

i have 6 31 series batterys and a set of 15 hole adapters and a pair of 12in cylinders for sale pm me if intrested


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 7 2009, 05:19 PM~15295241
> *:0  pics of the booth :biggrin:
> *


come look at it. the LL is selling it.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 07:56 AM~15291046
> *X2
> *


Will see you at the meeting Alex :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Oct 7 2009, 08:34 PM~15296940
> *Will see you at the meeting Alex :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Oct 7 2009, 08:34 PM~15296940
> *Will see you at the meeting Alex :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Sup Los....I'm gona need three more batterys when I get back from Vegas


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2009, 08:23 PM~15296817
> *come look at it. the LL is selling it.
> *


Were is it? Y cuanto $$$?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 7 2009, 08:48 PM~15297066
> *Were is it? Y cuanto $$$?
> *


in my garage Ill call the LL for you.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT for Fort Worth


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 7 2009, 08:48 PM~15297066
> *Were is it? ENGLISH for Juan so he can read it :biggrin:*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2009, 09:26 PM~15297489
> *TTT for Fort Worth
> 
> 
> ...


Im not real interested in the weather Alex........ But by all means PLEASE continue the good work keeping BABYDOLL at the top :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 7 2009, 11:24 PM~15298753
> *You should type that in ENGLISH for Juan so he can read it :biggrin:
> *


mira chingon guey! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2009, 11:26 PM~15298775
> *mira chingon guey! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Quit copying and pasting VATO :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 7 2009, 11:28 PM~15298800
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:   Quit copying and pasting VATO :biggrin:
> *


MAS PUTO GUEY.Este Baboso guey. Yo soy puro Mexicano cabron!




:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To all, I'm in Vegas for the super show, meeting up with people from my old car club... Who ever comes into town give my a ring and we'll have a drink..

Leonard and Alex will be running the meeting.. I really want to have a ULC Christmas party, so put some ideas together.. 
Just to let everyone know I'm planning on having my own Christmas party at my house, all are invited. I'll get beck to everyone on the date...

Thx to all who came out for the picnic last Sunday on a rainey day... 

Like I said I'm in Vegas so anyone in town give me call..

Homie John 817-368-1648...


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## ASANTIEXT (Jul 5, 2009)

68droppa can suck a dick :machinegun: :twak:


----------



## 68droppa (Jun 25, 2009)

:loco: :loco:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

a little action


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 7 2009, 03:30 PM~15295355
> *I hear it is kind of cold in Vegas.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 8 2009, 05:55 AM~15300507
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT for Fort Worth


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Loco 61

:wave: :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 8 2009, 08:38 AM~15300911
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Loco 61
> 
> ...


Hi Isela.... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2009, 11:44 PM~15298959
> *MAS PUTO GUEY.Este Baboso guey. Yo soy puro Mexicano cabron!
> :biggrin:
> *



Quit getting your neighbor to type for you :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 8 2009, 10:01 AM~15301344
> *Hi Isela....  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 



hi alex!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 8 2009, 10:10 AM~15301402
> *
> 
> *


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Heres pics of jr.s scooter


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Oct 8 2009, 10:51 AM~15301669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 8 2009, 10:55 AM~15301712
> *Heres pics of jr.s scooter
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 8 2009, 10:02 AM~15301357
> *Quit getting your neighbor to type for you :biggrin:
> *


My neighbors are Laos


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

:0 











:0 Sisters?  


> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Oct 7 2009, 05:44 PM~15295943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn looks bad ass!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Oct 8 2009, 11:46 AM~15302178
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll Take The One At The Bottom...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 8 2009, 10:02 AM~15301357
> *Looking for seatbelts for a Monte Carlo G Body. Blue or silver. Please PM Me if you have them
> *


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 7 2009, 07:43 PM~15297036
> *Sup Los....I'm gona need three more batterys when I get back from Vegas
> *


You got it homie and I will have them fresh and ready for you homie..
Have fun in Vegas bro.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT for Fort Worth


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good foros hows the weather down there im posted up waiting for it 2 stop snowin foreal


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 8 2009, 07:24 PM~15305971
> *whutz good foros hows the weather down there im posted up waiting for it 2 stop snowin foreal
> *


It Humid Thats About It.... Suppose To Rain But Hasnt...


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 8 2009, 06:26 PM~15305978
> *It Humid Thats About It.... Suppose To Rain But Hasnt...
> *



i wont be long before i make it back home


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 8 2009, 07:19 PM~15305926
> *TTT for Fort Worth
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Oso Is On THE STREETS OF VEGAS.... He Checked In ANd His At Sahara Casino Getting Tor Up....


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 8 2009, 08:55 AM~15301712
> *Heres pics of jr.s scooter
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey loco you in town? I will hit you up for sure to see your ace 61 Impala. What about this weekand?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Qvo Alex! Are YOU ready?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

For those peps that have FTA boxes they are working with the last file they were working before they whent down. :thumbsup: 
I just rescan for chanels. U can view channels up to 330.


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 8 2009, 10:40 PM~15308506
> *For those peps that have FTA boxes they are working with the last file they were working  before they whent down. :thumbsup:
> I just rescan for chanels. U can view channels up to 330.
> *


Sup danny u better yet


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 8 2009, 11:43 PM~15308539
> *Sup danny u better yet
> *


Yep Thanx, I saw the video of your car hopping...pretty good. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 8 2009, 09:43 PM~15308539
> *Sup danny u better yet
> *


hey fool go to sleep you got to work tommarow never mind what was i thinking :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 8 2009, 10:46 PM~15308571
> *hey fool go to sleep you got to work tommarow never mind what was i thinking  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:  uffin:
> *


What u talkin I work :biggrin:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 8 2009, 10:45 PM~15308561
> *Yep Thanx, I saw the video of your car hopping...pretty good. :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks I was like :0 daam look at it go didn't know my car can perform like that.....

So tomorrow is the big day las vegas here comes D Shop watcha...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 8 2009, 11:55 PM~15308658
> *What u talkin I work  :biggrin:
> *


Watching Jerri Springer & Joseluis sin Censura dont count


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 8 2009, 11:57 PM~15308677
> *Thanks I was like  :0 daam look at it go didn't know my car can perform like that.....
> 
> So tomorrow is the big day las vegas here comes D Shop watcha...
> *


WORD . I'm ready :biggrin:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 8 2009, 10:59 PM~15308691
> *Watching Jerri Springer & Joseluis sin Censura dont count
> 
> 
> ...


Jerry jerry jerry 

Jose luis jose luis :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

you ready danny you wont be dissapointed homie and yea watching novelas dont count


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 8 2009, 11:02 PM~15308719
> *you ready danny you wont be dissapointed homie and yea watching novelas dont count
> *


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 8 2009, 10:04 PM~15308733
> *
> *


and murray you are the FATHER


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 8 2009, 11:06 PM~15308748
> *and murray you are the FATHER
> *


86 cutty u r not the father lol


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 8 2009, 11:06 PM~15308748
> *and murray you are the FATHER
> *


86 cutty u r not the father lol


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> and murray you are the FATHER
> [/quote
> :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 9 2009, 12:02 AM~15308719
> *you ready danny you wont be dissapointed homie and yea watching novelas dont count
> *


:yes: Ready leaving tomorrow @ 6:00


2 Members: Elpintor, BAD TIMES 79
Sup Homie :wave: 

Well I'm out goto get up early.





 that fool got bitch slapped at the end :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 8 2009, 11:21 PM~15308866
> *:yes:  Ready leaving tomorrow @ 6:00
> 2 Members: Elpintor, BAD TIMES 79
> Sup Homie :wave:
> ...


whats poppin Danny. Gimme a call when u get a chance I need to ask u a few paint questions :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> TTT for Fort Worth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Gooooood Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2009, 07:44 AM~15310031
> *Gooooood Morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What's up alex. When you leavin to vegas


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 9 2009, 08:36 AM~15310197
> *What's up alex. When you leavin to vegas
> *


Tomorrow Bro... Cant Wait... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2009, 08:40 AM~15310934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 9 2009, 12:21 AM~15308866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup danny..he sure did get slapped hahahah.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I got my bags packed I got my "South Side" fade from Anna I am ready for Las Vegas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 9 2009, 06:19 PM~15314428
> *I got my bags packed I got my "South Side" fade from Anna I am ready for Las Vegas
> *


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 9 2009, 04:19 PM~15314428
> *I got my bags packed I got my "South Side" fade from Anna I am ready for Las Vegas
> *


me too :biggrin: but i am not packed yet :uh: see you at am bro


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

good luck 2 everybody heading 2 vegas


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 9 2009, 06:04 PM~15315040
> *good luck 2 everybody heading 2 vegas
> *


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Meeting tonite was full and Doing Da Damn Thing...*ULC* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Oct 9 2009, 09:01 PM~15316314
> *Meeting tonite was full and Doing Da Damn Thing...ULC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 9 2009, 08:04 PM~15315040
> *good luck 2 everybody heading 2 vegas
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Oct 9 2009, 11:01 PM~15316314
> *Meeting tonite was full and Doing Da Damn Thing...ULC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X61


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Good Meeting thanks for all that came out !!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anybody cruising tonight??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

reppin in vegas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

oh yeah!!!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 10 2009, 07:17 PM~15321312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Fidel's BIG *"M" *Baby Lincoln Repping da FUNK in LRM Vegas Super Show :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*TTT!!!!!*_


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good day


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

sups up funky town, how's everybody been? Was at my inlaws this weekend and my fatherinlaw's 62 impala two door is up for grabs. Will post pic later. Solid car no floor pans needed, but needs paint. For more info hit me up at 817 448-7239. 





THANKS LOCAL 61, OSO AND SAL FOR THE INVITE TO VEGASj/klamo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 11 2009, 09:51 PM~15327804
> *sups up funky town, how's everybody been? Was at my inlaws this weekend and my fatherinlaw's 62 impala two door is up for grabs. Will post pic later. Solid car no floor pans needed, but needs paint. For more info hit me up at 817 448-7239.
> THANKS LOCAL 61, OSO AND SAL FOR THE INVITE TO VEGAS j/k lmao
> *


Hey fool. I moved down the street from you. I stay off Mesquite and Fossil.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 10 2009, 06:17 PM~15321312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

P.3 wtf....TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 12 2009, 05:11 PM~15333895
> *P.3 wtf....TTMFT!!!!!!
> *


What you up too Germain


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 12 2009, 05:52 PM~15334284
> *What you up too Germain
> *


WORK L.I.L. WORK L.I.L WORK....U?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 12 2009, 07:12 PM~15334952
> *L.I.L WORK L.I.L. WORK L.I.L. L.I.L.....U?
> *


Same


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

whats up plater
2 Members: fortworthmex, TheTexasGoldPlater
:wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 10 2009, 08:17 PM~15321312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:
Just got back. 
Here is another one that was reppin Fort Worh.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/pts/1416383611.html
some chinas cheap


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Funky Town


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 12 2009, 07:18 PM~15336155
> *whats up plater
> 2 Members: fortworthmex, TheTexasGoldPlater
> :wave:
> *


wuts up germain


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good foros hows everything down there its cold as shit out here 17 days till im back home cant wait foreal


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Oct 12 2009, 09:30 PM~15336305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 chillin bro..


----------



## DOUGHBOY940 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Oct 12 2009, 08:12 PM~15336780
> *Wat it dew Funky Town
> *


whats up joe


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

GOODMORNING FOROS :wave: 

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8jUoKOtbikA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8jUoKOtbikA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KfHYG_5I-0U&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KfHYG_5I-0U&rel=0&color1=0xb1b1b1&color2=0xcfcfcf&feature=player_profilepage&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

What’s Up People..... My Wife And I Had A Greaaaaaaaat Time In Vegas... There Was A lot Of Walking A lot Of Looking LOL. I Saw Many Familiar Faces Every Where That Was A Good Thing It Made Me Feel At Home...I Will Be Posting Up Pic Later I Got To Play Catch Up At work.. A little Luck... :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 13 2009, 07:47 AM~15340025
> *GOODMORNING FOROS :wave:
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8jUoKOtbikA&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8jUoKOtbikA&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> ...



NICE!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2009, 08:46 AM~15340173
> *What’s Up People..... My Wife And I Had A Greaaaaaaaat Time In Vegas... There Was A lot Of Walking A lot Of Looking LOL. I Saw Many Familiar Faces Every Where That Was A Good Thing It Made Me Feel At Home...I Will Be Posting Up Pic Later I Got To Play Catch Up At work.. A little Luck... :cheesy:
> *



LMAO!!! Glad it all went good for you. Cant wait for the pics bro. Hope you got some good  pics also.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> LMAO!!! Glad it all went good for you. Cant wait for the pics bro. Hope you got some good   pics also.
> 
> Thanks Mike...
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2009, 08:59 AM~15340241
> *
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

This is a new tv show coming out showcasing LIFESTYLEC.C. Dont know when it starts but it looks like its gonna be a bad ass show.


http://americanlowrider.tv/index.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 13 2009, 09:36 AM~15340442
> *This is a new tv show coming out showcasing LIFESTYLEC.C. Dont know when it starts but it looks like its gonna be a bad ass show.
> http://americanlowrider.tv/index.html
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's some pics of my interior that we put in a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Little things is all I really have to do as far as the interior goes. Next spring hopefully get started on my 64SS. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2009, 08:59 AM~15340241
> *
> *


 :0 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2009, 06:46 AM~15340173
> *What’s Up People..... My Wife And I Had A Greaaaaaaaat Time In Vegas... There Was A lot Of Walking A lot Of Looking LOL. I Saw Many Familiar Faces Every Where That Was A Good Thing It Made Me Feel At Home...I Will Be Posting Up Pic Later I Got To Play Catch Up At work.. A little Luck... :cheesy:
> *


Kool good to hear your back Alex


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Oct 13 2009, 12:57 PM~15342204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Leonard


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2009, 03:34 PM~15343964
> *Looking good Mike
> Where Were You At All Weekend??   I Saw Cindy On The Airplane Coming Back :cheesy:
> Thanks Leonard
> *



with tha ROLLERZ ONLY people...i texted u!!! i left b4 cindy yesterday


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 13 2009, 03:40 PM~15344037
> *with tha ROLLERZ ONLY people...i texted u!!! i left b4 cindy yesterday
> *


You Are A Party Animal... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2009, 03:34 PM~15343964
> *Looking good Mike
> Where Were You At All Weekend??  I Saw Cindy On The Airplane Coming Back :cheesy:
> Thanks Leonard
> *



Thank you sir.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2009, 03:53 PM~15344193
> *You Are A Party Animal... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: yup! im still on vacation...catching up on my sleep!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Oct 13 2009, 12:56 PM~15342194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 13 2009, 05:59 AM~15340241
> *
> *


THATS CRAZY I JUST SEEN THAT IN HOMEBOYS TOPIC.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 13 2009, 08:51 PM~15347511
> *THATS CRAZY I JUST SEEN THAT IN HOMEBOYS TOPIC.
> *


HA HA THERE WERE A COUPLE VATOS OUT THERE DAT LOOKED LIKE YOU WEY!!! LMAO


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

A few Vegas pics
the lucky winners of the Vegas raffle








Me, my wife, and Rick from Pawn Stars








Me and Dirty


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 13 2009, 09:28 PM~15348018
> *A few Vegas pics
> the lucky winners of the Vegas raffle
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ALEX AND SAL GOT SOME PICS WITH THE GRANDPA FROM PAWN STARS... :biggrin: :biggrin: I NEVER SEEN THAT SHOW, GUESS I GOTTA CHECK IT OUT


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 13 2009, 07:35 PM~15348116
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ALEX AND SAL GOT SOME PICS WITH THE GRANDPA FROM PAWN STARS...  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I NEVER SEEN THAT SHOW, GUESS I GOTTA CHECK IT OUT
> *


It is a good show


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

OG Abel with my Cousin's new CD


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 13 2009, 09:28 PM~15348018
> *A few Vegas pics
> the lucky winners of the Vegas raffle
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 12 2009, 11:31 PM~15337811
> *im sure you took alot of pics danny  glad all yall made it back safe
> chillin bro..
> *


 Thanx and I did but most of them came out blurry...need a better camera.


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

Whats up Guys & Girls Man Vegas was the Shit this Yr It was Good Seening Some of the Dfw people out there...


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 13 2009, 07:35 PM~15348116
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ALEX AND SAL GOT SOME PICS WITH THE GRANDPA FROM PAWN STARS...  :biggrin:  :biggrin: I NEVER SEEN THAT SHOW, GUESS I GOTTA CHECK IT OUT
> *


He was cool!! I got home today at about 10pm...Great weekend


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

Im glad to hear all u guys had a good time out thier in Sin City :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Morning Funky!!!! Alex , bring that babydoll back TTT please???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 14 2009, 06:15 AM~15351513
> *Good Morning Funky!!!! Alex , bring that babydoll back TTT please???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KINGPIN ENT (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

Whats up Funkytown hope everybody had a goodtime in Vegas i know we did...Check out some of the Videos from after the hop..Guess im going to have to start my own Videos...One Day...


​


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xVbclU6GruM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xVbclU6GruM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/aaeaAnNGV28&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aaeaAnNGV28&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wYZofq2ev8Y&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wYZofq2ev8Y&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K-SMmPEEs1A&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K-SMmPEEs1A&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fNRvMzI2d5U&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fNRvMzI2d5U&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3BowKGTCSTc&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3BowKGTCSTc&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN ENT_@Oct 14 2009, 09:20 AM~15352074
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 14 2009, 10:31 AM~15352600
> *:0
> *


YOU TOOK 600 PICS IN VEGAS AND HAVEN'T POSTED ANY!?!?!?!?
:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 14 2009, 04:55 PM~15356435
> *YOU TOOK 600 PICS IN VEGAS AND HAVEN'T POSTED ANY!?!?!?!?
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 13 2009, 10:45 PM~15349049
> *Thanx and I did but  most of them came out blurry...need a better camera.
> *


had i known u were going i would of let u borrow my camera ...have u tried cleaning the lense?


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

There alot more .....​


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 14 2009, 08:15 AM~15352493
> *
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xVbclU6GruM&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xVbclU6GruM&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whos that in the back?


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 14 2009, 06:32 PM~15357528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Repost X20 LOL :biggrin:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a lot of pics I jus hate loading them :uh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Missed you out there Big Dave!!!! BUt I came home fired up with thoughts for the Lac!!!!


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

​


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

Me & Eric Wright Jr, Eazy E Son

​


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

man those be some good azz pics


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 14 2009, 07:32 PM~15358939
> *man those be some good azz pics
> *


Thanx Bro...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 14 2009, 09:35 PM~15359761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 14 2009, 11:18 PM~15361370
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yall (Majestics) change yalls chapter name or started another chap.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 14 2009, 09:35 PM~15359761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I GOT A COUPLE GOOD ONES OF DIRTY AND JAY... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 14 2009, 09:35 PM~15359761
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 14 2009, 09:35 PM~15359761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Those Are Some Nice Pics Fellas....


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 14 2009, 09:33 PM~15361596
> *Yall (Majestics) change yalls chapter name or started another chap.
> *


Two Chapters


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

[/quote]


Looks like now I no what magazine to look for when I go out to VEGAS


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

A&M customs .....those are nice pics!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, CCE_GiRL, bigmike64, artisticdream63



:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

>


Looks like now I no what magazine to look for when I go out to VEGAS 
[/quote]
ooooo Theres Alot Of Free Magazines Out There And There All About The Same Thing


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, califas



:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Pic of John McCains daughter


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

BAD TIMES 79


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 15 2009, 07:41 AM~15364247
> *BAD TIMES 79
> *


que onda homie did you bring me something from vegas


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 14 2009, 03:55 PM~15356435
> *YOU TOOK 600 PICS IN VEGAS AND HAVEN'T POSTED ANY!?!?!?!?
> :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 15 2009, 08:45 AM~15364268
> *que onda homie did you bring me something from vegas
> *


yeah the bill!!!!!!!............. what happen with u and george? didnt see u out there


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 15 2009, 07:50 AM~15364311
> *yeah the bill!!!!!!!............. what happen with u and george? didnt see u out there
> *


shit i dont want the bill you can give that to george, we didnt go cuz of money and tryin to get ready for odessa


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 15 2009, 09:58 AM~15364384
> *shit i dont want the bill you can give that to george, we didnt go cuz of money and tryin to get ready for odessa*


 :0


----------



## GCORONA53 (Nov 12, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

0-buxRUU99k&feature=sub

LOL Just Saw It... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

Quick question, like the topic says, are ppl cruisin Main St again or any other street in Ft Worth on Sat. nites? I remember like 10 yrs back it used to be the shit down there. We used to make da long as drive from Dallas every sat nite.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Oct 15 2009, 11:50 AM~15365241
> *Quick question, like the topic says, are ppl cruisin Main St again or any other street in Ft Worth on Sat. nites? I remember like 10 yrs back it used to be the shit down there. We used to make da long as drive from Dallas every sat nite.
> *


The Law Doesnt Let People Roll Up And Down Main Street Anymore.. But On Good Saturday Nights (Weather)Peep/LoLos Still Kick It At Sonic On Main Or The One On University. People Also Kick It At The Car Wash In South Fort Worth On Hemphill About A mile South Of Berry..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yes sir


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 15 2009, 08:15 AM~15363916
> *Two Chapters
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 15 2009, 12:06 PM~15365368
> *The Law Doesnt Let People Roll Up And Down Main Street Anymore.. But On Good Saturday Nights (Weather)Peep/LoLos Still Kick It At Sonic On Main Or The One On University. People Also Kick It At The Car Wash In South Fort Worth On Hemphill About A mile South Of Berry..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 15 2009, 01:53 PM~15366446
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:angel: R.I.P to My Desktop PC..7Yrs old..Gone but not Forgotten :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 15 2009, 03:46 PM~15367523
> *:angel: R.I.P to My Desktop PC..7Yrs old..Gone but not Forgotten :biggrin:
> *


Bye Mr. PC... My Old One Is Still Kicking Its 11 Years Old.... 98 LOL :cheesy: 
I Call It Grandpa PC


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lol...i remember my first computer ..it had pentium processor... 166MHZ.....28MB RAM....2GB Hard Drive..

SLow as FUck

it looked something like this..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 15 2009, 04:21 PM~15367892
> *lol...i remember my first computer ..it had pentium processor... 166MHZ.....28MB RAM....2GB Hard Drive..
> 
> SLow as FUck
> ...


LOL I Like The Screen LOL Big Ass Monitor LOL :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

yalll gotta check this shit out in full screen its big


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Macias, BAD TIMES 79

que onda wey??? que haces???


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 15 2009, 04:07 PM~15368391
> *yalll gotta check this shit out in full screen its big
> 
> 
> ...


lol Goodone


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Oct 15 2009, 03:13 PM~15368470
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Macias, BAD TIMES 79
> 
> ...


shit at work heading home from new jeresy :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 15 2009, 05:24 PM~15368607
> *lol Goodone
> *


lmao :roflmao: that shit got me baddd


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 15 2009, 11:55 AM~15365899
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 15 2009, 08:37 AM~15364224
> *Pic of John McCains daughter
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn I forgot what hard work was. this shit aint no joke.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 15 2009, 10:55 PM~15372651
> *Damn I forgot what hard work was. this shit aint no joke.
> *


pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 15 2009, 11:04 PM~15372754
> *pics
> *


cant take anything in


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 15 2009, 11:09 PM~15372813
> *cant take anything in
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 15 2009, 11:09 PM~15372813
> *cant take anything in
> *


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice pics A&M


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pic's from Vegas super show.. Hang'n with some OG friends of mine: 
Joe Latin Lords - Lil John NEW WAVE - Lil Jesse Imperials..



Vegas...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 15 2009, 11:38 PM~15373218
> *Pics or it didn't happen
> *


  Didnt happen.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 15 2009, 11:09 PM~15372813
> *cant take anything in
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*TGIF!!! *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 16 2009, 07:00 AM~15375497
> *TGIF!!!
> *


x2 !!!!...


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

hangin out on the strip in VEGAS with some OG friends of mine
JAY -MAJESTICS-NORTH TEXAS CHAPTER
DIRTY-MAJESTICS-NORTH TEXAS CHAPTER
ME








Walking in to the Monte Carlo with some more OG friends of mine
Me
TEXAS MASSACRE
SKIM- MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS CHAPTER


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 16 2009, 01:02 PM~15377795
> *TTT
> *



* :wave: hey alex!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 01:03 PM~15377808
> * :wave: hey alex!
> *


Hey Isela :cheesy:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

Q-VO FOROS :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 16 2009, 01:15 PM~15377929
> *Q-VO FOROS :wave:
> *


Whats Popin Albert???


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 16 2009, 01:08 PM~15377854
> *Hey Isela :cheesy:
> *



ready to go back to vegas? lol! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone have Joes # from Bajitos??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Oct 16 2009, 02:26 PM~15378616-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM Sent


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 16 2009, 02:57 PM~15378902
> *:around:
> 
> *




:biggrin: u going to odessa or houston next month?


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 16 2009, 11:51 AM~15378245
> *Whats Popin Albert???
> *


just got home from new jeresy and got to get ready for odessa :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 16 2009, 03:33 PM~15379279
> *just got home from new jeresy and got to get ready for odessa :thumbsup:
> *


  


Isela Not Sure If Im Going


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 02:05 PM~15378991
> *:biggrin: u going to odessa or houston next month?
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=Members
WHERE YOU GOING TO...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 16 2009, 03:58 PM~15379492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'll be wit ESTILO family in ODESSA :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 04:13 PM~15379619
> *boooooooo  :angry:
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :tongue:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 16 2009, 04:25 PM~15379715
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :tongue:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 03:13 PM~15379619
> *boooooooo  :angry:
> i'll be wit ESTILO family in ODESSA  :biggrin:
> *


Thats koo we going to be and Houston with Last Minute Customs + we Have 3 New Cars from A&M Customs coming out for that show...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 16 2009, 04:36 PM~15379836
> *Thats koo we going to be and Houston with Last Minute Customs + we Have 3 New Cars from A&M Customs coming out for that show...
> *


 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 16 2009, 04:36 PM~15379836
> *Thats koo we going to be and Houston with Last Minute Customs + we Have 3 New Cars from A&M Customs coming out for that show...
> *



:thumbsup: already! maybe next year they wont be on the same date again and i can go to both!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 04:42 PM~15379883
> *:thumbsup: already! maybe next year they wont be on the same date again and i can go to both!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 16 2009, 04:43 PM~15379890
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 04:45 PM~15379908
> *
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 16 2009, 04:50 PM~15379958
> *
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

hey is anyone going to cruise tomorow?????? i think we should cruise tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Oct 16 2009, 06:40 PM~15381091
> *hey is anyone going to cruise tomorow?????? i think we should cruise tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Check Out My Boy Phily Phil In The Mix


http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

What's up foros anything going on for this weekend besides sonic sat night


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 16 2009, 08:57 PM~15382136
> *What's up foros anything going on for this weekend besides sonic sat night
> *


Clash of The Customs At Lodge Building 2115 Belle Ave North Fort Worth
This Sunday October 18th


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Oct 16 2009, 06:40 PM~15381091
> *hey is anyone going to cruise tomorow?????? i think we should cruise tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


CRUISING IS DEAD :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 16 2009, 09:17 PM~15382271
> *CRUISING IS DEAD :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :angry: :nicoderm: :no:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 16 2009, 08:17 PM~15382271
> *CRUISING IS DEAD :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Never! :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 16 2009, 09:26 PM~15382346
> *Never! :angry:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Oct 16 2009, 06:40 PM~15381091
> *hey is anyone going to cruise tomorow?????? i think we should cruise tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


Im down!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 16 2009, 04:42 PM~15379883
> *:thumbsup: already! maybe next year they wont be on the same date again and i can go to both!
> *



:uh: :uh: THATS WHAT THEY SAID LAST YEAR!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 16 2009, 04:36 PM~15379836
> *Thats koo we going to be and Houston with Last Minute Customs + we Have 3 New Cars from A&M Customs coming out for that show...
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: wtf :0 :0


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 16 2009, 09:55 PM~15383055
> *Im down!!!
> *


im down to rain or shine just say the time?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Guess we will see what time everybody wants to roll. I'm thinking around 8.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im ready to cruise....just let me know when you spooks wanna roll


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 17 2009, 01:20 AM~15384429
> *im ready to cruise....just let me know when you spooks wanna roll
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 
-----------------------------------------------
Im down who scooping me up?


----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

im in Dallas, does any1 know Jose, from ft worht . He use to have a black navigator, a corvette, and a yellow viper like 8+ yrs ago. He used to always be at main st on sat nites. Anyways he always made sure we had a good time ova there, just wonderin?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Oct 17 2009, 04:02 AM~15385371
> *im in Dallas, does any1 know Jose, from ft worht . He use to have a black navigator, a corvette, and a yellow viper like 8+ yrs ago. He used to always be at main st on sat nites. Anyways he always made sure we had a good time ova there, just wonderin?
> *


I Dont Know Him... Im Sure Some Of These Other Peep Might Know Him...  You Go Rollin In DTown?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 16 2009, 11:30 PM~15383413
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  wtf  :0  :0
> *


LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 16 2009, 11:10 PM~15383201
> *:uh:  :uh: THATS WHAT THEY SAID LAST YEAR!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


I Think They Want It To Be On The Same Day...


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

ill be at the car wash like at nine or nine thirty the latest and if i can be there sooner ill be there sooner.
:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 01:28 AM~15384500
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> -----------------------------------------------
> Im down who scooping me up?
> *


 Ill pick u up bro if my fam don't go with me. I'd like to leave the house round 7 or 8


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 16 2009, 06:06 PM~15382196
> *Clash of The Customs At Lodge Building 2115 Belle Ave North Fort Worth
> This Sunday  October 18th
> 
> ...


I WILL BE @ THIS SHOW. WHO ELSE IS GOING?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 16 2009, 07:17 PM~15381391
> *Check Out My Boy Phily Phil In The Mix
> http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg
> *



:uh: 


:thumbsdown: 


















:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 16 2009, 11:10 PM~15383201
> *:uh:  :uh: THATS WHAT THEY SAID LAST YEAR!!!!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *



:angry: yup but odessa is always first choice!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, SHOELACES, BAD TIMES 79, Rich$ 82



:wave: :wave:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 17 2009, 10:16 AM~15386523
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, SHOELACES, BAD TIMES 79, Rich$ 82
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 17 2009, 12:18 PM~15386538
> *:wave:
> *



working hard or hardly working?


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

at home about to go work on my car


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 17 2009, 12:32 PM~15386627
> *at home about to go work on my car
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Got pics of the 62 that my father in-law has here they are 5k this would make someone a bad mofo wish i had it or i would by it my self there num is 817-448-7239


















Who is rollin tonight??? Juan call me i lost my old phn & dont have anyones num


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 01:28 AM~15384500
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> -----------------------------------------------
> Im down who scooping me up?
> *



Dont think the fam is goin so guess ill be rollin solo.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 17 2009, 11:08 AM~15386169
> *Ill pick u up bro if my fam don't go with me. I'd like to leave the house round 7 or 8
> *


LMK.  Call me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 17 2009, 01:33 PM~15386860
> *Got pics of the 62 that my father in-law has here they are 5k this would make someone a bad mofo wish i had it or i would by it my self there num is 817-448-7239
> 
> 
> ...


I moved down the street from you fool


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 17 2009, 01:39 PM~15386877
> *Dont think the fam is goin so guess ill be rollin solo.
> *


Call me when you leave. Ill roll with cha.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

so where are we all meeting up at???? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Oct 17 2009, 02:08 PM~15387002
> *so where are we all meeting up at???? :dunno:
> *


dunno. what do you suggest?


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 17 2009, 11:05 AM~15386443
> *I WILL BE @ THIS SHOW. WHO ELSE IS GOING?
> *


ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 02:29 PM~15387407
> *dunno. what do you suggest?
> *


no se, are we still welcomed at the sonic on university???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Oct 17 2009, 04:59 PM~15387911
> *no se, are we still welcomed at the sonic on university???
> *


I saw bajitos there a while back. I think we will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

WITH THE CHI-TOWN DIMONDS!!!!!!!!









THIS THING WAS HEAVY ASS HELL i HAD TO CHECK IT OUT :cheesy: 
















DIRTY AND TTEXAS MASSACRE MAKING MORE BEER MONEY


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Oct 17 2009, 02:08 PM~15387002
> *so where are we all meeting up at???? :dunno:
> *


wheres the cruise going to be @ from where to where???or everyone just gonna meet up at sonic and thats it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Artistics.TX 2062</span>
fortworthmex 1272
teal62impala 837
theoso8 755
Elpintor 526
81.7.TX. 497
ESTRELLA420LUV 432
$Rollin Rich$ 82 421
bigmike64 403
TechniquesOG 342
J-RAY 310
80 Eldog 271
DFWEntertainment 253
SINICTX 230
sixty7imp 224
Texas Massacre 223
BIG George! 218
blanco 195
Homie Styln 185
TheTexasGoldPlater 154
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 139
SWEET*LIL*V 138
BAD TIMES 79 124
ms_tx_legend214 102
FORTWORTHAZTEC 98
C-LO9492 93
RollinBlue 88
boricua87 88
Forgiven 63 83
Macias 80
VENOM65 73
SHOELACES 67
dunk420 64
tples65 58
Coca Pearl 57
THE MAJESTICS TX 53
ELJEFE/CRIMINAL 49
Sin7 46
TX86cutty817 43
Streetlife72 40
artisticdream63 38
94 SS 38
Texas 61 Impala 36
Regal85TX 36
bigstew22 35
FunkytownRoller 35
5811MSgtP 29
SEISKUATRO,SS 28
214pinkcandy 27
TopCopOG 27
Bad Mamma Jamma 26
radicalkingz 25
A&mCustoms 25
{belinda} 25
Latin Thug 23
Fleetwood94 23
Skim 22
ENOUGH SAID 22
214monte 20
green ice 19
D-TOWN 78 18
SOUTHERN64 18
ericg 17
juangotti 16
TOP DOG '64 14
irving customz1 14
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 12
benjamin6973 12
MAJESTIX 12
-SUPER62- 11
las_crucez 10
LOLOMomaGP 10
LUNALUNATICO817 9
supercutdog 9
HEARTBREAKER 9
Str8crazy80 9
.:Vato Loco:. 9
Biz-MN 8
Same_Ol_Cutty 8
PIMPnamedSLICKBACK 7
ZEUS DA GOD 7
show-bound 7
emeraldpassion63 7
Carlos Polishing 7
Wildmint 7
A&M customs 7
Estrella Car Club 7
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 6
spider 53 5
jorgemartinezis1 5
ULA 5
RO68RAG 5
817LoLo 5
regal ryda 4
53BOMBA 4
817cutty 4
jbrazy 4
ICED BOXX 4
EVANASTY 4
Freelance Photo 4
Austin Ace 4
JapanTech 4
BIRDYLUV 4
HUSKY 3
214loco 3
I TrAvIeSo I 3
project 79 3
texican 3
SA ROLLERZ 3
WestTexas_lowlow 3
68droppa 3
72montemz 3
ROBERTO G 3
meanOne 3
DANNY'S 66 3
resname93 3
dannysnty 2
trufriend 2
gonzo2000 2
EL_PACHUCO69 2
dallas_cutty 2
shrimpscampi 2
LENETOWNTX 2
mrpuppet 2
STATION X 2
SoTexCustomz 2
BlazinLow89 2
9-lives 2
I.C. Joker 2
Elsuno 2
Lil_Jesse 2
richie562 2
--JUICE-- 2
CHEVY 1 2
diamondhill 2
Chucks 2
the fan 86 2
-2-5-3- 2
mrchavez 2
prieto 2
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 2
Yogi 2
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 2
abel 1
rookiefromcali 1
$CHARLIE BOY$ 1
GCORONA53 1
KeK21 that Pimp 1
_Bandido_ 1
DUVAL 1
StreetStyleChicago 1
I G0T DAT 1
DALLAS-G 1
JASJR 1
miguel62 1
kluna 1
westsidebagos 1
playamade 1
T o i l e t 1
D!!! 1
mrbg 1
GATO ***** 1
OH MY GOD 86 1
INDIVIDUALS 4LIFE 1
mid-texrollers 1
Switch Man Jr. 1
chromeandpaint 1
Pympsta2g2 1
califas 1
caddyboy 1
biggboy 1
machine 1
spreadinglies 1
84Homies 1
locotoys 1
k louie 1
ASANTIEXT 1
Mr. A 1
streetrider 1
cheloRO75 1
elpayaso 1
largecarcartel 1
VGP 1
juiced88caprice 1
FatboyR&T 1
Big Bruce 1
HANK_HILL 1
RAY_512 1
str8_tripn_82 1
MJuan#1 1
lowcas06 1
2DR '84 1
DOUGHBOY940 1
BigLazy903 1
68caprice 1
hoodcamino 1
Drop top 63 1
FIRME80 1
BIG TEX 1
MAAANDO 1
Lil Carol 1
SLFirstLady 1
rollin_caddys 1
mrs.Lazy 1
bubbas 76 ghouse 1
KINGPIN ENT 1
PIQUE86 1
dant'e20 1
Pepper69R 1
$COLOROFMONEY$ 1
RALPH_DOGG 1
brn2ridelo 1
SHOW & GO 214 1
certified g 1
happynew31 1


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 04:44 PM~15388163
> *Artistics.TX  2062</span></span>
> fortworthmex  1272
> teal62impala  837
> ...


im there!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

over and out!!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 04:44 PM~15388163
> *blanco  195</span>
> Homie Styln  185
> TheTexasGoldPlater  154
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

thats what up. we on!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*ULC
I found a place for a Christmas party the VFW in Ft Worth near Lockheed martin invite us to use their hall, also if we want to change are meeting there too we can and they will do food plus we won’t have to worry about leaving my 10 pm rushing out the door. We will bring this up at the next meeting*


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

How was the cruise tonight foros!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 17 2009, 11:14 PM~15390150
> *How was the cruise tonight foros!!!!
> *


It was good.
*
One problem. The wash on hemphill let it be known that we are no longer welcome. they now have an attendant on duty who will ask you to leave if you are not a paying customer. He was also being unreasonable and disrespectful. I do not believe we are welcome there.*


Other then that. awsome! small turn out but an honest one.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

FUCKIN SERVER


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*ULC
I found a place for a Christmas party the VFW in Ft Worth near Lockheed martin invite us to use their hall, also if we want to change are meeting there too we can and they will do food plus we won’t have to worry about leaving my 10 pm rushing out the door. We will bring this up at the next meeting*


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 10:27 PM~15390235
> *It was good.
> 
> One problem. The wash on hemphill let it be known that we are no longer welcome. they now have an attendant on duty who will ask you to leave if you are not a paying customer. He was also being unreasonable and disrespectful. I do not believe we are  welcome there.
> ...


  dang that sucks guess he has no life other then to run people off I cruise jus a little bit to see what was up looked like I wasn't missing nothin but a lot of cops


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 10:27 PM~15390235
> *It was good.
> 
> One problem. The wash on hemphill let it be known that we are no longer welcome. they now have an attendant on duty who will ask you to leave if you are not a paying customer. He was also being unreasonable and disrespectful. I do not believe we are  welcome there.
> ...


How bout taking it down the street to Jaunito's, grab some food to make the owers happy and then roll out. They've expanded the parking lot there...
My Impala should be ready in a couple of weeks, so I'll be ready to roll..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817+Oct 17 2009, 11:37 PM~15390309-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan. lets get with the owner and work that out.


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 10:48 PM~15390384
> *Yeah a couple guys (not with us) were smoking mota.
> Sounds like a plan. lets get with the owner and work that out.
> *


Yep that will get u kick out then


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im out. there is a beer calling my name.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 17 2009, 11:53 PM~15390423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 17 2009, 10:21 PM~15389848
> *ULC
> I found a place for a Christmas party the VFW in Ft Worth near Lockheed martin invite us to use their hall, also if we want to change are meeting there too we can and they will do food plus we won’t have to worry about leaving my 10 pm rushing out the door. We will bring this up at the next meeting
> *


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 17 2009, 11:12 PM~15390543
> *
> *



had a good time out got a little chilly but good ready for tha show 
let me know whos going what time does it start. :uh:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Oct 18 2009, 12:44 AM~15390755
> *had a good time out  got a little chilly but good ready for tha show
> let me know whos going what time does it start. :uh:
> *


Yeah I had a good time out there myself. It starts at 12. Dont think im going though. Got some things I have to do at home before I go to work.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Oct 18 2009, 12:44 AM~15390755
> *had a good time out  got a little chilly but good ready for tha show
> let me know whos going what time does it start. :uh:
> *


Nice meeting you homie. As I said. If you can come by the ULC meetings.


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 17 2009, 10:36 PM~15390294
> *ULC
> I found a place for a Christmas party the VFW in Ft Worth near Lockheed martin invite us to use their hall, also if we want to change are meeting there too we can and they will do food plus we won’t have to worry about leaving my 10 pm rushing out the door. We will bring this up at the next meeting
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 17 2009, 10:21 PM~15389848
> *ULC
> I found a place for a Christmas party the VFW in Ft Worth near Lockheed martin invite us to use their hall, also if we want to change are meeting there too we can and they will do food plus we won’t have to worry about leaving my 10 pm rushing out the door. We will bring this up at the next meeting
> *


Sound interesting. Im sure we will speak about this at the meeting.


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whos cutty


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats Up Fort Worth.... Ive Been Sick Last Couple Of Dayz :barf: Looks LIke everything Is On The Up N Up :biggrin:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 06:39 AM~15399129
> *Whats Up Fort Worth.... Ive Been Sick Last Couple Of Dayz :barf: Looks LIke everything Is On The Up N Up  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Oct 18 2009, 10:40 PM~15396277-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


get betteer


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 07:39 AM~15399129
> *Whats Up Fort Worth.... Ive Been Sick Last Couple Of Dayz :barf: Looks LIke everything Is On The Up N Up  :biggrin:
> *


Get well soon !!!


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

Anybody go to the state fair show this Sunday


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89+Oct 19 2009, 08:09 AM~15399211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Fellas...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 19 2009, 10:19 AM~15399781
> *Anybody go to the state fair show this Sunday
> *


I Wanted To Check It Out But Damn I Would Of End Up Spending Lots Of Money Out There... :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Never been to the fair.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 11:36 AM~15400451
> *I Wanted To Check It Out But Damn I Would Of End Up Spending Lots Of Money Out There... :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: I DID!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 11:30 AM~15400391
> *Sup Dre
> *


Chillin Like a Villain !! :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 19 2009, 12:13 PM~15400814
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: I DID!!!
> *




:yes: :yes: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, SINICTX

Whats Up Playa???


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good mayne life has been rough on my family this past week i had 2 come back from colorado because my youngest boi was sick well come 2 find out my lil man has a infection in his blood he went into surgery last wensday and ive been with lil man at the hospital ever since then jus needed 2 let this out this has been one of the hardest things ive been thru keep us in yalls prayers thanks


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 19 2009, 04:18 PM~15403026
> *whutz good mayne life has been rough on my family this past week i had 2 come back from colorado because my youngest boi was sick well come 2 find out my lil man has a infection in his blood he went into surgery last wensday and ive been with lil man at the hospital ever since then jus needed 2 let this out this has been one of the hardest things ive been thru keep us in yalls prayers thanks
> *


Damn!! Wish the best for you and your family!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 19 2009, 12:13 PM~15400814
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: Ballas :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 19 2009, 04:18 PM~15403026
> *whutz good mayne life has been rough on my family this past week i had 2 come back from colorado because my youngest boi was sick well come 2 find out my lil man has a infection in his blood he went into surgery last wensday and ive been with lil man at the hospital ever since then jus needed 2 let this out this has been one of the hardest things ive been thru keep us in yalls prayers thanks
> *


Sorry To Hear About Your Little Man...Ive Never Been Thro That But Im Sure Its Hard To See Him Like That.. Your Family Will Be In My Prayers Bro...


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

thanx DRE,& ALEX my bois are my life and 2 be honest with yall this is killing me


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 19 2009, 04:18 PM~15403026
> *whutz good mayne life has been rough on my family this past week i had 2 come back from colorado because my youngest boi was sick well come 2 find out my lil man has a infection in his blood he went into surgery last wensday and ive been with lil man at the hospital ever since then jus needed 2 let this out this has been one of the hardest things ive been thru keep us in yalls prayers thanks
> *



I hope he gets better and everything turns out good. Its hard seing your kids sick like that, one day I spend 3 days and 3 nights at the hospital when my baby girl was got sick and doctors could not figure out what it was. We'll keep you in our prayers!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 06:16 PM~15404991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  was up loco 61


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 19 2009, 07:54 PM~15405468
> *  was up loco 61
> *


Chillin Bro... You Going To Odessa???


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 07:16 PM~15404991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 06:16 PM~15404991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea can't wait


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 19 2009, 03:18 PM~15403026
> *whutz good mayne life has been rough on my family this past week i had 2 come back from colorado because my youngest boi was sick well come 2 find out my lil man has a infection in his blood he went into surgery last wensday and ive been with lil man at the hospital ever since then jus needed 2 let this out this has been one of the hardest things ive been thru keep us in yalls prayers thanks
> *


Sorry to hear that hope your boy recovers from all that god bless


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Loco61 just check the schedule at work and I dont have to work the weekend of the Odessa show! so we going?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 16 2009, 07:17 PM~15381391
> *Check Out My Boy Phily Phil In The Mix
> http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg
> *


TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, TX86cutty817


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 19 2009, 08:32 PM~15405918
> *Hey Loco61 just check the schedule at work and I dont have to work the weekend of the Odessa show!  so we going?
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 19 2009, 01:18 PM~15403026
> *whutz good mayne life has been rough on my family this past week i had 2 come back from colorado because my youngest boi was sick well come 2 find out my lil man has a infection in his blood he went into surgery last wensday and ive been with lil man at the hospital ever since then jus needed 2 let this out this has been one of the hardest things ive been thru keep us in yalls prayers thanks
> *


JUST KEEP UR HEAD UP HOMIE, HOPE EVERY THINGS COMES OUT POSITIVE.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, phatcity214, fortworthmex, SINICTX

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 19 2009, 04:18 PM~15403026
> *whutz good mayne life has been rough on my family this past week i had 2 come back from colorado because my youngest boi was sick well come 2 find out my lil man has a infection in his blood he went into surgery last wensday and ive been with lil man at the hospital ever since then jus needed 2 let this out this has been one of the hardest things ive been thru keep us in yalls prayers thanks
> *


sorry to hear about that ...most of us have little ones and i bet is not the best feeling ever ...hope everythin comes out ok for your little one


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 09:03 PM~15406325
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, phatcity214, fortworthmex, SINICTX
> 
> ...


HEY HEY HEY QUE PASA MAN!!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fortworthmex, Loco 61, sixty7imp

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 19 2009, 09:07 PM~15406389
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: fortworthmex, Loco 61, sixty7imp
> 
> ...


WHATS UP BROTHER..ME JUST HERE MISSING MY COMPUTER..I HATE LAPTOPS :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg

What Do you Guys Think???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 09:12 PM~15406468
> *http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg
> 
> What Do you Guys Think???
> *


good niche music
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 19 2009, 04:18 PM~15403026
> *whutz good mayne life has been rough on my family this past week i had 2 come back from colorado because my youngest boi was sick well come 2 find out my lil man has a infection in his blood he went into surgery last wensday and ive been with lil man at the hospital ever since then jus needed 2 let this out this has been one of the hardest things ive been thru keep us in yalls prayers thanks
> *


You have my prayers. :angel:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 07:35 PM~15405947
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, TX86cutty817
> 
> ...


What's up loco 61!  did u get to any of the shows this weekend


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 04:29 PM~15403176
> *Ballas :0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 19 2009, 10:33 PM~15407679
> *What's up loco 61!   did u get to any of the shows this weekend
> *


No Bro I Was Sick In Bed All Weekend And I Didnt Even Get On Layitlow 






Hey Whats Up Chris????


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 19 2009, 02:18 PM~15403026
> *whutz good mayne life has been rough on my family this past week i had 2 come back from colorado because my youngest boi was sick well come 2 find out my lil man has a infection in his blood he went into surgery last wensday and ive been with lil man at the hospital ever since then jus needed 2 let this out this has been one of the hardest things ive been thru keep us in yalls prayers thanks
> *


We will keep yall in our prayers. Keep your head up.


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 09:43 PM~15407835
> *No Bro I Was Sick In Bed All Weekend And I Didnt Even Get On Layitlow
> Hey Whats Up Chris????
> *


Sux man! U going to the torres show and the odessa show


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Big David Is On the Lowrider Magazine Page 19

Congrats Homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 11:20 PM~15408244
> *Big David Is On the Lowrider Magazine Page 19
> 
> Congrats Homie
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 11:20 PM~15408244
> *Big David Is On the Lowrider Magazine Page 19
> 
> Congrats Homie
> *




:0 






:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 20 2009, 01:21 AM~15409742
> *:0
> :thumbsup:
> *


Get To Sleep Isela .... Talk To Yall In The MOrning


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 20 2009, 01:23 AM~15409763
> *Get To Sleep Isela  ....    Talk To Yall In The MOrning
> *



:angry: 


:nono: :loco: 





ok ok i'm going to sleep! ttyl!

:h5:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 19 2009, 11:20 PM~15408244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thank peeps.. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 19 2009, 08:44 PM~15407842
> *We will keep yall in our prayers. Keep your head up.
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 09:20 PM~15408244
> *Big David Is On the Lowrider Magazine Page 19
> 
> Congrats Homie
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 20 2009, 01:24 AM~15409782
> *:angry:
> :nono:  :loco:
> ok ok i'm going to sleep! ttyl!
> ...


Good Morning Everyone!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 09:20 PM~15408244
> *Big David Is On the Lowrider Magazine Page 19
> 
> Congrats Homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 09:20 PM~15408244
> *Big David Is On the Lowrider Magazine Page 19
> 
> Congrats Homie
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Oct 20 2009, 07:16 AM~15410613-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2009, 08:17 AM~15410836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whos Car It That? :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 20 2009, 08:19 AM~15410845
> *Whos Car It That? :0
> *


 :nicoderm: :dunno: :roflmao: 
:loco: 61


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 20 2009, 08:21 AM~15410861
> *:nicoderm:  :dunno:  :roflmao:
> :loco: 61
> *


 :h5: :rofl:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 19 2009, 04:02 PM~15403546
> *I hope he gets better and everything turns out good.  Its hard seing your kids sick like that, one day I spend 3 days and 3 nights at the hospital when my baby girl was got sick and doctors could not figure out what it was.  We'll keep you in our prayers!
> *


thanks bro


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

i wanna thank everybody that has us in there prayers this hasnt been the easiest days ever may god bless every one of yall so far lil man is doing good we still have 2 stay at the hospital dont know how much longer but foreal thanks for the support


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 20 2009, 08:21 AM~15410861
> *:nicoderm:  :dunno:  :roflmao:
> :loco: 61
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 20 2009, 10:35 AM~15411727
> *i wanna thank everybody that has us in there prayers this hasnt been the easiest days ever may god bless every one of yall so far lil man is doing good we still have 2 stay at the hospital dont know how much longer but foreal thanks for the support
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 20 2009, 09:35 AM~15411727
> *i wanna thank everybody that has us in there prayers this hasnt been the easiest days ever may god bless every one of yall so far lil man is doing good we still have 2 stay at the hospital dont know how much longer but foreal thanks for the support
> *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 20 2009, 06:22 AM~15410629
> *Good Morning Everyone!
> *


Say did u ever post ur 600 pics u took in Vegas?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Oct 20 2009, 12:45 PM~15412706
> *Say did u ever post ur 600 pics u took in Vegas?
> *


not yet Bro


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 20 2009, 12:46 PM~15412715
> *not yet Bro
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

q76IlF5HES0&feature=fvw


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX+Oct 19 2009, 04:18 PM~15403026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I saw that last nite when I got home from work last nite :biggrin: Congrats on the pic bro!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Saw this in Austin last week.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 20 2009, 02:43 PM~15413604
> *
> Yeah I saw that last nite when I got home from work last nite :biggrin:  Congrats on the pic bro!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/video/?JSONLINK=/video/....low.riders.cnn


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 20 2009, 03:18 PM~15413916
> *http://www.cnn.com/video/?JSONLINK=/video/....low.riders.cnn
> 
> *


I Liked That Nice Red Car At The End :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 20 2009, 03:18 PM~15413916
> *http://www.cnn.com/video/?JSONLINK=/video/....low.riders.cnn
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 20 2009, 03:56 PM~15414243
> *I Liked That Nice Red Car At The End  :0
> *



HAHA !!! Yiu gonna trade in the Regal for a lifted PRIUS???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 20 2009, 04:29 PM~15414531
> *HAHA !!! Yiu gonna trade in the Regal for a lifted PRIUS???
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 20 2009, 04:29 PM~15414531
> *HAHA !!! Yiu gonna trade in the Regal for a lifted PRIUS???
> *


 :no: The 61 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 20 2009, 04:44 PM~15414628
> *:no:  The 61  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


You wrong for that bro!!! :nono: :scrutinize: :loco: :twak:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 20 2009, 03:56 PM~15414243
> *I Liked That Nice Red Car At The End  :0
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 20 2009, 04:29 PM~15414531
> *HAHA !!! Yiu gonna trade in the Regal for a lifted PRIUS???
> *


:wave: 




 :biggrin: 
u4Hfb8z1WsQ&feature


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 09:12 PM~15406468
> *http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg
> 
> What Do you Guys Think???
> *



TTT


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

Meteor Shower tonight
http://news.yahoo.com/s/space/20091020/sc_space/getoutorionidmeteorshowerpeaksovernight :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 20 2009, 06:39 PM~15415547
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

work sux


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 19 2009, 11:20 PM~15408244
> *Big David Is On the Lowrider Magazine Page 19
> 
> Congrats Homie
> *


 :0 i just read and saw the mag!! way to go big homie..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 20 2009, 11:05 PM~15418313
> *:0 i just read and saw the mag!! way to go big homie..
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 20 2009, 11:16 PM~15418451
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Good Morning


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

q-vo foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, BAD TIMES 79, bigmike64

Good Morning Albert & Mike!!


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2009, 06:23 AM~15420715
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, BAD TIMES 79, bigmike64
> 
> ...


que onda loco 61 :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 20 2009, 06:39 PM~15415547
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


Que pasa homie!!!! I'm getting tired of all this rain .


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2009, 06:23 AM~15420715
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, BAD TIMES 79, bigmike64
> 
> ...


you aint lying it was raining here in el paso


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 21 2009, 08:33 AM~15420770
> *you aint lying it was raining here in el paso
> *


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Estrella Car Club, BAD TIMES 79, chevythang, Loco 61
:wave:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 5811MSgtP, BAD TIMES 79, chevythang


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 21 2009, 08:33 AM~15420770
> *you aint lying it was raining here in el paso
> *


Do u do frequent stops to EPT Albert?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Elpintor, bigmike64
Sup Mike :wave:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 21 2009, 07:08 AM~15420948
> *Do u do frequent stops to EPT Albert?
> *


it depends every week


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 21 2009, 09:14 AM~15420981
> *it depends every week
> *


cool :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 21 2009, 09:08 AM~15420948
> *Do u do frequent stops to EPT Albert?
> *


 Hmmmm???? :biggrin: 




Good Morning Alex Albert Danny a Isela!!!!


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 21 2009, 07:18 AM~15421013
> *Hmmmm???? :biggrin:
> Good Morning Alex Albert Danny a Isela!!!!
> *


 :nono: not like that homie :wave:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

-super62- its been a while homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats The Plan For This Weekend?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, BAD TIMES 79, Elpintor, -SUPER62-


You Got Any Extra Parts You Want To Sell???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Loco 61, BAD TIMES 79, bigmike64, fortworthmex, Elpintor, -SUPER62-


The Morning Crew


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 21 2009, 09:23 AM~15421042
> *:nono: not like that homie  :wave:
> *


I know lol I didn't mean it like that :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Albert Does Your Bro Have Any Pics Of That Rear End???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2009, 08:07 AM~15420655
> *:cheesy:  Good Morning
> *


good morning..its a full house..supbevery1


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

You Guys Ever See Some Of These, At The Truckstop??? 













Next Time Take Some Pics


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 21 2009, 07:38 AM~15421147
> *I know lol I didn't mean it like that :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 21 2009, 09:39 AM~15421156
> *good morning..its a full house..supbevery1
> 
> *


Whats Up Germain???? How Are You This Wonderful Rainny Morning??


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2009, 07:42 AM~15421176
> *You Guys Ever See Some Of These, At The Truckstop???
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 21 2009, 09:44 AM~15421198
> *:barf:
> *


I've seen them out there before. I've even seen some that were pretty hot too. Been awhile since I've seen 1 since I'm not around a truckstop at night anymore.


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 21 2009, 08:03 AM~15421318
> *I've seen them out there before. I've even seen some that were pretty hot too. Been awhile since I've seen 1 since I'm not around a truckstop at night anymore.
> *


yea your right there are some good looking ones but i only stop and get gas and food andgo, i dont stay over night at a truckstop i stay at the fedex yard


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 21 2009, 10:03 AM~15421318
> *I've seen them out there before. I've even seen some that were pretty hot too. Been awhile since I've seen 1 since I'm not around a truckstop at night anymore.
> *


Did They Look Like This?
:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 21 2009, 10:06 AM~15421336
> *yea your right there are some good looking ones but i only stop and get gas and Alittle Something Something Than Go  , i dont stay over night at a truckstop i stay at the fedex yard
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, BAD TIMES 79, SINICTX, bigmike64

Good Morning Sinictx


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2009, 08:08 AM~15421347
> *Did They Look Like This?
> :0
> 
> ...


:biggrin: 
shit i wish they did lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 21 2009, 09:18 AM~15421013
> *Hmmmm???? :biggrin:
> Good Morning Alex Albert Danny a Isela!!!!
> *



:wave: morning homies!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

What Do They Charge If You Dont Mind Me Askin :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 81.7.TX., ms_tx_legend214, BAD TIMES 79, radicalkingz, SINICTX, bigmike64
Sup Foros!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 21 2009, 10:13 AM~15421385
> *:wave: morning homies!
> *


HEeeeeey Isela!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 21 2009, 10:13 AM~15421389
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 81.7.TX., ms_tx_legend214, BAD TIMES 79, radicalkingz, SINICTX, bigmike64
> Sup Foros!!
> *


Sup Dre... ? Is IT Rainin Up In Denton?


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2009, 08:13 AM~15421387
> *What Do They Charge If You Dont Mind Me Askin  :biggrin:
> *


dont know and i dont ask i just do my job :twak: and that can get you i trouble lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 21 2009, 10:13 AM~15421387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wats up ALEX!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 21 2009, 10:16 AM~15421406
> *dont know and i dont ask i just do my job :twak:  and that can get you i trouble lol
> *


 "I Got 5 on It"


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 21 2009, 10:17 AM~15421418
> *:0  :0  :0
> wats up ALEX!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2009, 08:20 AM~15421435
> *  "I Got 5 on It"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2009, 10:22 AM~15421455
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 21 2009, 10:16 AM~15421406
> *dont know and i dont ask i just do my job :twak:  and that can get you i trouble lol
> *


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 21 2009, 08:30 AM~15421523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 21 2009, 10:30 AM~15421523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 21 2009, 10:34 AM~15421553
> *LMAO
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:worship:  :nicoderm:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 21 2009, 08:39 AM~15421584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: thats funny


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 21 2009, 08:41 AM~15421593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

i see thru the wheels :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 21 2009, 10:30 AM~15421523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2009, 10:14 AM~15421396
> *Sup Dre... ? Is IT Rainin Up In Denton?
> *


 :yessad: Like a MOFO!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 21 2009, 11:42 AM~15422015
> *:yessad: Like a MOFO!!
> *


Pic Or Didnt Happen :nosad:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 21 2009, 08:30 AM~15421523
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Oct 21 2009, 12:06 PM~15422223
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

que onda albert


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Oct 21 2009, 10:43 AM~15422634
> *que onda albert
> *


nothing much just here in el paso waiting to leave


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, BAD TIMES 79


:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, teal62impala, BAD TIMES 79


:wave:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 21 2009, 11:06 AM~15422880
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, BAD TIMES 79
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 21 2009, 12:56 PM~15422772
> *nothing much just here in el paso waiting to leave
> *


how many lbs u bring back


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 21 2009, 11:09 AM~15422894
> *how many lbs u bring back
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: dont know what your talkin about lol :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 21 2009, 01:09 PM~15422894
> *how many lbs u bring back
> 
> 
> ...


Not lbs Kilos... :0


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 21 2009, 09:41 AM~15421593
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where she at im on the wAY


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

DOSE ANYONE KNOW WHERE THE TOPIC FOR PEDAL CARS ARE AT?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 21 2009, 02:35 PM~15423622
> *DOSE ANYONE KNOW WHERE THE TOPIC FOR PEDAL CARS ARE AT?
> *


PM Sent to

 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=216553


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2009, 01:38 PM~15423648
> *PM Sent to
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKIN OUT LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 21 2009, 02:39 PM~15423653
> *GOOD LOOKIN OUT LOCO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64 $975 :0 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/1430800255.html


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2009, 09:43 AM~15421191
> *Whats Up Germain????  How Are You This Wonderful Rainny Morning??
> *


ha ha my chucks are wet


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 21 2009, 04:19 PM~15424560
> *ha ha my chucks are wet
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2009, 04:27 PM~15424658
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2009, 03:54 PM~15424340
> *64   $975   :0
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/1430800255.html
> *


South of Wacko!! No hood no door glass!! No front seat!! Might be a good deal!! 

Guy said its has not been registered in 25 yrs!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP FOROS!?! WHO'S GOING TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY AT ST. MARYS????


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2009, 03:54 PM~15424340
> *64  $975  :0
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/1430800255.html
> *


wHERE IS GOLINDA AT? :scrutinize:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_RAIN RAIN RAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_ :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 20 2009, 05:17 AM~15410836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
COUNT ME IN


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Oct 21 2009, 02:13 PM~15425143
> *wHERE IS GOLINDA AT? :scrutinize:
> *


TRY MAPQUEST OR BING


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dallas_cutty (Jan 27, 2009)

at the nov 1st and nov 7th car shows is it lowriders only or is there cars on 22s, 24s , etc. too? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGTtXPr1QQY this is my cutlass


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79+Oct 21 2009, 10:16 AM~15421406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Juan!!! Hows work treating you???





Is that the show that Rick said he's going to??? The one in Oak Cliff on Nov.7??
If so then count me in too.


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dallas_cutty_@Oct 22 2009, 02:39 AM~15431452
> *at the nov 1st and nov 7th car shows is it lowriders only or is there cars on 22s, 24s , etc. too?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGTtXPr1QQY    this is my cutlass
> *


BOTH SHOWS ARE OPEN TO LOWRIDERS AND CARS WITH BIG WHEELS... COME ON OUT HOMIE, THATS A NICE CUTTY... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 21 2009, 04:44 PM~15424860
> *SUP FOROS!?! WHO'S GOING TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY AT ST. MARYS????
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS SHOW??? ITS IN FOROS... I WILL BRING SOME FLYERS TO THE ULC MEETING... AND AS SOON AS I GET INFO I WILL POST IT...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 22 2009, 07:42 AM~15431966
> *BOTH SHOWS ARE OPEN TO LOWRIDERS AND CARS WITH BIG WHEELS... COME ON OUT HOMIE, THATS A NICE CUTTY... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 22 2009, 07:44 AM~15431970
> *:dunno:  :dunno: DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS SHOW??? ITS IN FOROS... I WILL BRING SOME FLYERS TO THE ULC MEETING... AND AS SOON AS I GET INFO I WILL POST IT...
> *


Post IT Up OSO! ULC Sgt At Arms


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2009, 07:54 AM~15432008
> *Post IT Up OSO!  ULC Sgt At Arms
> *


WE NEED TO TALK WEY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 22 2009, 05:44 AM~15431970
> *:dunno:  :dunno: DOES ANYONE KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THIS SHOW??? ITS IN FOROS... I WILL BRING SOME FLYERS TO THE ULC MEETING... AND AS SOON AS I GET INFO I WILL POST IT...
> *


It is a carnival my family helps out there every year. Impalas car club takes some cars out there. Any one coming bring the family they have lots of stuff for the kids and we plan on having a TV for the game.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 22 2009, 07:55 AM~15432017
> *WE NEED TO TALK WEY!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, Texas Massacre



Wuts Up Chris???


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2009, 06:01 AM~15432049
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, Texas Massacre
> Wuts Up Chris???
> *


nothing sitting at home on the computer when I should be at work I got to go before I get fired.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 22 2009, 06:00 AM~15432041
> *It is a carnival my family helps out there every year. Impalas car club takes some cars out there. Any one coming bring the family they have lots of stuff for the kids and we plan on having a TV for the game.
> *



where ? :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
*4 Members: TechniquesOG, ms_tx_legend214, elboricua, red22*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*MEETING FRIDAY ULC NEED EVERYONE THERE.... WE HAVE ALLOT TO CHAT ABOUT*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 22 2009, 08:00 AM~15432041
> *It is a carnival my family helps out there every year. Impalas car club takes some cars out there. Any one coming bring the family they have lots of stuff for the kids and we plan on having a TV for the game.
> *



:wave: do you have more information or a flyer? someone from the ULA registered this event on our calendar but didnt write what car club they were in...and then i have noted from our last meeting that someone mentioned it from unidoz car club...would like to get info for our meeting tonite :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

*6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)*
*5 Members: TopCopOG, theoso8, ms_tx_legend214, 81.7.TX., elboricua*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 22 2009, 08:27 AM~15432192
> *:wave: do you have more information or a flyer? someone from the ULA registered this event on our calendar but didnt write what car club they were in...and then i have noted from our last meeting that someone mentioned it from unidoz car club...would like to get info for our meeting tonite  :biggrin:
> *


IT IS UNIDOZ AND THEY WILL HAVE FLYERS TONIGHT AT THE ULA... AND I WILL BRING SOME TOMMOROW FOR THE ULC... OR THEY MIGHT COME AS WELL..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 22 2009, 08:26 AM~15432183
> *MEETING FRIDAY ULC NEED EVERYONE THERE.... WE HAVE ALLOT TO CHAT ABOUT
> *


Hey Ricky are you going to the meeting??? How about you Charlie are you gonna go?? Ill be over at Bobby's pullin the transmission on the MC replacing the front seal.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 22 2009, 08:30 AM~15432209
> *IT IS UNIDOZ AND THEY WILL HAVE FLYERS TONIGHT AT THE ULA... AND I WILL BRING SOME TOMMOROW FOR THE ULC... OR THEY MIGHT COME AS WELL..
> *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 22 2009, 05:30 AM~15432209
> *IT IS UNIDOZ AND THEY WILL HAVE FLYERS TONIGHT AT THE ULA... AND I WILL BRING SOME TOMMOROW FOR THE ULC... OR THEY MIGHT COME AS WELL..
> *


*JOHN (HOMIE) SHOULD BE THERE TONIGHT AT THE ULA MEETING*


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

Good morning foros!! Hope this rain clears up for the weekend


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 22 2009, 08:47 AM~15432307
> *Good morning foros!! Hope this rain clears up for the weekend
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, A&mCustoms, Lil_Jesse


Sup Lucio You Going To The ULC Meeting Tomorrow Night?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 94 SS, Loco 61


Sup Bob?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 22 2009, 08:00 AM~15432041
> *It is a carnival my family helps out there every year. Impalas car club takes some cars out there. Any one coming bring the family they have lots of stuff for the kids and we plan on having a TV for the game.
> *


St Marys off Rosedale?? :dunno:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2009, 08:50 AM~15432316
> *X2
> 
> 
> ...


If we are done with the trans by then ill be there.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Recession is even hittin the white people too!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 22 2009, 09:44 AM~15432634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2009, 09:12 AM~15432442
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 94 SS, Loco 61
> Sup Bob?
> *


Gettin off work :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 22 2009, 10:17 AM~15432886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tha pics this foo finds :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Oct 22 2009, 08:29 AM~15432205
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: TopCopOG, theoso8, ms_tx_legend214, 81.7.TX., elboricua
> *




:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 22 2009, 08:30 AM~15432209
> *IT IS UNIDOZ AND THEY WILL HAVE FLYERS TONIGHT AT THE ULA... AND I WILL BRING SOME TOMMOROW FOR THE ULC... OR THEY MIGHT COME AS WELL..
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 22 2009, 10:24 AM~15432957
> *Tha pics this foo finds  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


my piggy bank is low
:rofl:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 22 2009, 10:19 AM~15432908
> *Gettin off work :biggrin:
> *


so when is your bigbody coming out


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2009, 07:52 AM~15432325
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, A&mCustoms, Lil_Jesse
> Sup Lucio You Going To The ULC Meeting Tomorrow Night?
> *


IM NOT SURE BRO WHATS GOING ON...


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 22 2009, 11:09 AM~15433384
> *so when is your bigbody coming out
> *


 :dunno: as soon as I quit bullshittin,an put sum work in on it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Oct 22 2009, 11:09 AM~15433384-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uniting Solo Riders, Car Clubs, Shops, Businesses The Whole Lowrider Community.. Come Support....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > :thumbsup:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2009, 10:27 AM~15433576
> *Wut  Pics or Didnt Happen  :0
> Uniting Solo Riders, Car Clubs, Shops, Businesses The Whole Lowrider Community.. Come Support....
> 
> ...


I WOULD GO BRO BUT YOU KNOW....I'LL SEE IF I CAN SEND SOMEBODY FROM THE SHOP WE ARE WORKING ON A HOP . MAYBE FOR NOV OR DEC AT THE SHOP MORE INFO COMING SOON


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 22 2009, 11:35 AM~15433655
> *I WOULD GO BRO BUT YOU KNOW....I'LL SEE IF I CAN SEND SOMEBODY FROM THE SHOP WE ARE WORKING ON A HOP . MAYBE FOR NOV OR DEC AT THE SHOP MORE INFO COMING SOON
> *


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> Wut Pics or Didnt Happen :0 ]
> 
> no pics cause ain't nothin happinin :tears:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Oct 22 2009, 11:35 AM~15433655
> *I WOULD GO BRO BUT YOU KNOW....I'LL SEE IF I CAN SEND SOMEBODY FROM THE SHOP WE ARE WORKING ON A HOP . MAYBE FOR NOV OR DEC AT THE SHOP MORE INFO COMING SOON
> *


Wtf :0. Wut you gonna hop :dunno: 

You can hop yo ass over here an suck on deeeeeezzzzzzz. Nuuuuuuuuttttttttzzzzzz :cheesy: 








You have to be a part of the comunity,if you want the comunity to participate :biggrin:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

so there is two shows on sunday arts and st mary


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 22 2009, 10:45 AM~15433764
> *Wtf  :0. Wut you gonna hop :dunno:
> 
> You have to be a part of the comunity,if you want the comunity to participate :biggrin:
> *


lol Goodone


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > Wut Pics or Didnt Happen :0 ]
> >
> > no pics cause ain't nothin happinin :tears:
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 22 2009, 11:47 AM~15433781
> *so there is two shows on sunday arts and st mary
> *


I Went By Arts Last Week He Was Telling Me About A Benefit Show He Wants To Have, Hopefuly He Or His Daughter Will Go To Tomorrow Nights ULC Meeting..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 22 2009, 06:37 AM~15431826
> *Yeah I dont know either. They dont advertise prices on the CB. Ive seen them the most at the TA in Amarillo.
> If they did ....I'd buy that for a DOLLAR!!!!
> Be safe out there bro.
> ...


yep :biggrin: and good


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

im posting this for my cuz joe from bajitos he is selling his 1969 chevy caprice for $10,000 or o.b.o it is all O.G it has factory a/c and heat, no rips in the interior, also rare 396 motor, very nice and og hit him up for any more info and pics if u wish call him 817 655 0641 also taking trades!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 22 2009, 10:17 AM~15432886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmfao that pic is so funny..never seen a pig with ribs showing


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

HEY THERES A SWAP MEET THIS WEEKEND @ LA GRAVE .... :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 22 2009, 03:04 PM~15435459
> *lmfao that pic is so funny..never seen a pig with ribs showing
> *


IT HAS THE FLU.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 22 2009, 03:21 PM~15435584
> *HEY THERES A SWAP MEET THIS WEEKEND @ LA GRAVE .... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 22 2009, 03:22 PM~15435592
> *IT HAS THE FLU.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


that bitch is anorexic :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Check Out My Boy Phily Phil In The Mix
http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 22 2009, 06:20 PM~15437302
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2009, 06:19 PM~15437294
> *Check Out My Boy Phily Phil In The Mix
> http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg
> *


TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 22 2009, 11:47 AM~15433781
> *so there is two shows on sunday arts and st mary
> *


I rather go to sell some parts at the swapmeet and make money. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 22 2009, 07:15 AM~15432454
> *St Marys off Rosedale??  :dunno:
> *


Thats it homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> I rather go to sell some parts at the swapmeet and make money: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT
Check Out My Boy Phily Phil In The Mix
http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2009, 11:03 PM~15440291
> *TTT
> Check Out My Boy Phily Phil In The Mix
> http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg
> *


ok


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 22 2009, 06:31 AM~15432218
> *Hey Ricky are you going to the meeting??? How about you Charlie are you gonna go??  Ill be over at Bobby's pullin the transmission on the MC replacing the front seal.
> *


Ill go


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I might not make it to the meeting tomorrow. Depends on when I get off work.


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 22 2009, 08:31 AM~15433019
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2009, 11:18 PM~15440494
> *ok
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2009, 11:19 PM~15440506
> *I might not make it to the meeting tomorrow. Depends on when I get off work.
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 22 2009, 05:31 AM~15432218
> *Hey Ricky are you going to the meeting??? How about you Charlie are you gonna go??  Ill be over at Bobby's pullin the transmission on the MC replacing the front seal.
> *


I MIGHT GO BUT I WILL LET U KNOW IF I DO. I HAVE SOME TRICKS UP MY SLEEVES FOR TOMORROW. :0


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup fool!


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2009, 11:18 PM~15441917
> *sup fool!
> *


ON MY WAY HOME FROM LA


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 23 2009, 07:41 AM~15443124
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: sup homie


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 22 2009, 11:19 PM~15440506
> *I might not make it to the meeting tomorrow. Depends on when I get off work.
> *


Ill be there tonight!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79+Oct 23 2009, 01:50 AM~15442182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Oct 22 2009, 11:19 PM~15440509
> *:wave:
> *



SUP HOMIE!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 23 2009, 12:14 AM~15441185
> *I MIGHT GO BUT I WILL LET U KNOW IF I DO. I HAVE SOME TRICKS UP MY SLEEVES FOR TOMORROW. :0
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 23 2009, 08:20 AM~15443294
> *
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 23 2009, 12:14 AM~15441185
> *I MIGHT GO BUT I WILL LET U KNOW IF I DO. I HAVE SOME TRICKS UP MY SLEEVES FOR TOMORROW. :0
> *


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good i wanna say thanks 2 every body that prayed for my lil man he is finally getting out of the hospital but is gonna have 2 be taken cared of by a at home nurse the good thing is that he's finally gonna be home thanks foreal


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 23 2009, 12:14 PM~15445136
> *whutz good i wanna say thanks 2 every body that prayed for my lil man he is finally getting out of the hospital but is gonna have 2 be taken cared of by a at home nurse the good thing is that he's finally gonna be home thanks foreal
> *


Cool Bro Happy To Hear His Doing Better..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Iglesia St. Mary's de la Asuncion
509 W. Magnolia
el centesimo aniversario - 1909-2009
Carnival de Otono
Sunday October 25th - 11am - 4pm

$15 registration fee for the car show
not sure of the different classes but they do have trophies and I will know more tonight at the meeting


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 23 2009, 02:13 PM~15446112
> *Iglesia St. Mary's de la Asuncion
> 509 W. Magnolia
> el centesimo aniversario - 1909-2009
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 23 2009, 02:13 PM~15446112
> *Iglesia St. Mary's de la Asuncion
> 509 W. Magnolia
> el centesimo aniversario - 1909-2009
> ...


i wonder if the school under ground still open


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Oct 23 2009, 12:16 PM~15446141-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 23 2009, 03:00 PM~15446566
> *
> *


YA'LL GOING TO THE MEETING???? YA'LL STILL OWE ME A BUCKET!!!!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 23 2009, 03:10 PM~15446645
> *YA'LL GOING TO THE MEETING???? YA'LL STILL OWE ME A BUCKET!!!!! :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 23 2009, 03:15 PM~15446685
> *:0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Chrome*


















*Stainless*


















*Aluminum*


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 22 2009, 09:14 PM~15441185
> *I MIGHT GO BUT I WILL LET U KNOW IF I DO. I HAVE SOME TRICKS UP MY SLEEVES FOR TOMORROW. :0
> *


1 TRICK DOWN 1 MORE TO GO. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 23 2009, 04:19 PM~15447320
> *1 TRICK DOWN 1 MORE TO GO. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 













One More To Go 

:0 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 23 2009, 04:40 PM~15447517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ROLLERZ!! :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2009, 11:03 PM~15440291
> *TTT
> Check Out My Boy Phily Phil In The Mix
> http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg
> *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61

Sup Alex! :wave:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 23 2009, 05:45 PM~15448731
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61
> 
> ...


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Oct 23 2009, 07:55 PM~15449837
> *
> 
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry I was not able to make the meeting tonight. Please some one pm me with the details of what was said. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 24 2009, 12:17 AM~15451525
> *Sorry I was not able to make the meeting tonight. Please some one pm me with the details of what was said. I would greatly appreciate it.
> *


NO! :|


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 24 2009, 09:06 AM~15453028
> *NO!  :|
> *


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 24 2009, 12:17 AM~15451525
> *Sorry I was not able to make the meeting tonight. Please some one pm me with the details of what was said. I would greatly appreciate it.
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nosad: :nosad: :no: :no: :rant:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

ON MY WAY TO DA SWAP MEET


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 24 2009, 09:28 AM~15453107
> *ON MY WAY TO DA SWAP MEET
> *


  
wish i can go ..
am not rich like u :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Ricky!!! Where's the trick u were talkin about???


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Oct 24 2009, 09:28 AM~15453107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BALLA!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Oct 24 2009, 09:06 AM~15453028-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

Who is cruising tonight? The weather is sure gonna be nice :nicoderm:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 24 2009, 09:29 AM~15453112
> *
> wish i can go ..
> am not rich like u :biggrin:
> *



Yea, your richer


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Wut up oscar...I c u creepin in here


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 24 2009, 03:15 PM~15455160
> *Who is cruising tonight? The weather is sure gonna be nice  :nicoderm:
> *













so whos rollin tonight hit me up ?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 24 2009, 04:15 PM~15455160
> *Who is cruising tonight? The weather is sure gonna be nice  :nicoderm:
> *


it was good while it lasted  The *M* is always Rollin


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 23 2009, 02:19 PM~15447320
> *1 TRICK DOWN 1 MORE TO GO. :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 24 2009, 05:03 PM~15455658
> *Wut up oscar...I c u creepin in here
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 24 2009, 06:02 PM~15455652
> *Yea, your richer
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Cowboys kicked add today!!! Kind of a slow day on lil tho????


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

TTT

















:wave: 
any cruzin over wthe weekend?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 25 2009, 09:01 PM~15463269
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

HOW BOUT DEM COWBOYS!!!!!!!


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 25 2009, 08:01 PM~15463269
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


D shop wheather man!!!! Lol what up danny! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 25 2009, 09:49 PM~15463672
> *D shop wheather man!!!! Lol what up danny! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Nada just chillin and drinking a beer.


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 25 2009, 08:57 PM~15463755
> *:biggrin:  Nada just chillin and drinking a beer.
> *


Where's that 55 select beer at homie


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 25 2009, 10:03 PM~15463841
> *Where's that 55 select beer at homie
> *


I don't know I think u bought it all. Our trash can at D ShoP is full of empty bottles.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*took this from rosemont park few minutes ago*








*and then it started raining so i took off running home :biggrin: made me break a sweat*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 25 2009, 10:10 PM~15463933
> *I don't know I think u bought it all. Our trash can at D ShoP is full of empty bottles.
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 25 2009, 10:12 PM~15463948
> *took this from rosemont park few minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...


Is these the park 3 houses down your street? Homie u out of shape if so :yessad: 
J/K.... Nice pic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 25 2009, 10:12 PM~15463948
> *took this from rosemont park few minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 25 2009, 09:10 PM~15463933
> *I don't know I think u bought it all. Our trash can at D ShoP is full of empty bottles.
> *


Maybe this week we can overflow it lol


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 25 2009, 09:12 PM~15463948
> *took this from rosemont park few minutes ago
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Oct 25 2009, 10:17 PM~15463997-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i agree..100 Percent


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 25 2009, 10:42 PM~15464363
> *Maybe this week we can overflow it lol
> *


3:41 
Its Holloween Weekend.


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 25 2009, 09:54 PM~15464555
> *3:41
> Its Holloween Weekend.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: good gangster rap


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 25 2009, 10:05 PM~15464689
> *:thumbsup:  good gangster rap
> *


Anyone hit up any of those two shows today


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 25 2009, 10:54 PM~15464555
> *3:41
> Its Holloween Weekend.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Oct 25 2009, 10:51 PM~15464507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

GO YANKEES!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good foros


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am looking for a good video/photography person to work an event. If you know any one please hit me up. Thanks.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Fort Worth  Anyone Find anything Good At The Swap Meet This Past Weekend??


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 26 2009, 05:35 AM~15467257
> *Good Morning Fort Worth    Anyone Find anything Good At The Swap Meet This Past Weekend??
> *


Skim did!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 26 2009, 08:10 AM~15467431
> *Skim did!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 25 2009, 11:30 PM~15465046
> *Maybe it's time to put in some work. Thats always a good work out Que no?
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 ..im always down to help out.you know the 10 digits


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

I didnt didnt find anything that i needed but the food was good wuts up Alex I finaly got a trailer no more borrowing and thanks for always hooking a brother


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 23 2009, 10:17 PM~15451525
> *Sorry I was not able to make the meeting tonight you know how i like to eat. :biggrin:  Please some one pm me with the details of what was said. I would greatly appreciate it.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Oct 25 2009, 10:45 PM~15465258
> *GO YANKEES!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz up tomas what time are u gonna have the shop open 2 day


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FT WORTH HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 26 2009, 08:52 AM~15467617
> *I didnt didnt find anything that i needed but  the food was good wuts up Alex I finaly got a trailer no more borrowing and thanks for always hooking a brother
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 09:59 AM~15468044
> *GOOD MORNING FT WORTH HOMIES! :biggrin:
> *


Good M°rning Isela!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 26 2009, 07:34 AM~15467838
> *whutz up tomas what time are u gonna have the shop open 2 day
> *


Ill be there about 7 right after I drop off the cutlass at the upholstery shop got to get ready for oddessa homie hows ur boy hope he doing good


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

hey danny do u still have the picof when the caprice a arms were installed.when it was lifted in the front?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 26 2009, 10:05 AM~15468089
> *Good M°rning Isela!
> *



good morning ALEX!


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

Whats up funky town! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

All good. Bout to head off to work.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 26 2009, 12:11 PM~15469105
> *All good. Bout to head off to work.
> *


I call BULLSHIT!!!! :biggrin: What event u talkin about??? 


What did Skim find up at the Swap Meet???


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 26 2009, 07:35 AM~15467257
> *Good Morning Fort Worth    Anyone Find anything Good At The Swap Meet This Past Weekend??
> *


I did some more goodies for my collection thanks to my homie Felix aka casper for helping me out thanks lil homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Oct 26 2009, 01:40 PM~15469808
> *I did some more goodies for my collection thanks to my homie Felix aka casper for helping me out thanks lil homie.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Sam!!!! 


Qvo Germaine!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 26 2009, 02:05 PM~15469996
> *What up Sam!!!!
> Qvo Germaine!!!
> *


hey wats going on bro me here using the hospitals wifi takin a break


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 26 2009, 12:40 PM~15469342
> *I call BULLSHIT!!!!  :biggrin:      What event u talkin about???
> What did Skim find up at the Swap Meet???
> *


a 60 rag said his thread


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 26 2009, 02:11 PM~15470033
> *hey wats going on bro me here using the hospitals wifi takin a break
> *



HAHA! I'm on my way back from el valle. pinche rain!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 26 2009, 02:12 PM~15470052
> *a 60 rag said his thread
> *



Skim always on the hustle.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 26 2009, 09:45 AM~15468434
> *Ill be there about 7 right after I drop off the cutlass at the upholstery shop got to get ready for oddessa homie hows ur boy hope he doing good
> *


THANKS FOR ASKING HE'S ALOT BETTER GETTING BACK 2 HIS OLD SELF


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Oct 26 2009, 11:04 AM~15468561-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to hear that, I saw your pm here are the prices tax included
Delta Image dump $53.50'all Chrome; Italian Blow proof Dump $64.00; Hi-Low Deltas $65.00;
We only sell them complete.


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 26 2009, 01:15 PM~15470082
> *HAHA! I'm on my way back from el valle. pinche rain!!!!
> *


Man I just hope it don't rain on the weekend especially sundays carshow 
:machinegun: dam rain


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 26 2009, 07:31 PM~15473374
> *Man I just hope it don't rain on the weekend especially sundays carshow
> :machinegun: dam rain
> *


its supposed to be good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Oct 25 2009, 09:45 PM~15465258
> *GO YANKEES!!!!!!!!
> *


Go PHILLIES!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 26 2009, 09:19 PM~15474849
> *its supposed to be good.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

HEY GUYS...SAW THE FINAL CUT OF THE VIDEO *"STAR ON THE MAP"* FROM PANCHO TNT & JUAN JOHNSON...LOOKS NICE! :biggrin: 

ITS NOT ON YOUTUBE JUST YET BUT I'LL LET YALL KNOW WHEN! 

IT WILL BE ON MTV3 FRIDAY NITE/SATURDAY MORNING 2AM...ONLY TIME DALLAS MTV3 GETS A SLOT...SO WHO KNOWS HOW IT WILL GO FROM THERE...HE IS WORKING ON GETTING IT ON HOMIES NATION TV & DMX TV...HIS OTHER VIDEO HAS BEEN ON THERE BEFORE. A LOT OF THE CLIPS HE GOT FROM THE DAY OF THE MAJESTICS BENEFIT ARE NOT ON THERE LIKE THE GROUP SHOTS BUT THEY DID USE FEW CARS AND THE MOTORCYCLE BURNOUT! SO IF U AINT TOO DRUNK FRIDAY NITE...CHECK IT OUT OR RECORD IT...AS SOON AS THEY PUT IT ON YOUTUBE I'LL POST IT UP....THX TO THOSE THAT HELPED OUT! BIG THX TO MAJESTICS FOR LETTING THEM FILM AT THE BENEFIT!  


AT&T U-verse - Dallas - Channel 506
AT&T U-verse - Dallas - Channel 3505
DirecTV - Dallas-Fort Worth - Channel 416
Charter Communications - Fort Worth - Channel 227
DISH Latino - Channel 872

MAIN CAR OF THE VIDEO: 

<img src=\'http://c4.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/6/l_8bdde845aa51439096299b6939e97037.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />



:thumbsup: 

HIS OTHER VIDEO:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 10:52 PM~15476429
> *HEY GUYS...SAW THE FINAL CUT OF THE VIDEO "STAR ON THE MAP" FROM PANCHO TNT & JUAN JOHNSON...LOOKS NICE!  :biggrin:
> 
> ITS NOT ON YOUTUBE JUST YET BUT I'LL LET YALL KNOW WHEN!
> ...


 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 26 2009, 11:38 PM~15476994
> *:0
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 11:47 PM~15477103
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good alex


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hell yeah thats good

-----------------------------
Whats up Sinic. Im glad your boys is getting better.


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 26 2009, 08:21 PM~15474890
> *Go PHILLIES!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :rofl:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 26 2009, 08:19 PM~15474849
> *its supposed to be good.
> *


Yep yep a lot of talk about it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 26 2009, 11:54 PM~15477205
> *whutz good alex
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Wuts up homies


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 26 2009, 08:52 PM~15476429
> *HEY GUYS...SAW THE FINAL CUT OF THE VIDEO "STAR ON THE MAP" FROM PANCHO TNT & JUAN JOHNSON...LOOKS NICE!  :biggrin:
> 
> ITS NOT ON YOUTUBE JUST YET BUT I'LL LET YALL KNOW WHEN!
> ...


Was this the video shot in front of D-Shop


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 27 2009, 10:26 AM~15479911
> *Was this the video shot in front of D-Shop
> *



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 27 2009, 09:15 AM~15479831
> *Wuts up homies
> *


What's up lil homie :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Oct 27 2009, 12:54 PM~15481219
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Whats up Alex and how was the meeting. I missed out bc of working LATE (OT)... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Oct 27 2009, 05:08 PM~15483386
> *Whats up Alex and how was the meeting. I missed out bc of working LATE  (OT)... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It Was A Full House.. Always A Good Time Kicking IT With The Homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Check Out My Boy Phily Phil In The Mix
http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Charlie :wave: Hows the new job???


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 27 2009, 06:28 PM~15485636
> *What up Charlie  :wave:  Hows the new job???
> *


Its good so far, iam finally off on saturdays :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 26 2009, 07:21 PM~15474890
> *Go PHILLIES!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


HATERZ


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 27 2009, 08:50 PM~15485905
> *
> *


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

_ !_


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=147393&st=6220\' target=\'_blank\'>TECHNIQUES LA HALLOWEEN PARTY CA</a>*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 28 2009, 08:22 AM~15490366
> *
> *


 :twak: :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 28 2009, 08:23 AM~15490375
> *:twak:  :ugh:
> *


Oso :0


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Oct 27 2009, 06:44 PM~15485815
> *HATERZ
> *


YES I am


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 28 2009, 06:27 AM~15490399
> *Oso  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V_@Oct 27 2009, 07:43 PM~15486627
> * !
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 28 2009, 08:35 AM~15490431
> *YES I am
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 28 2009, 07:58 AM~15491015
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Chrome*


















*Stainless*


















*Aluminum*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone ever watch parking wars on a&e? i think those fuckheads are annoying..my .2 pesos


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

<<<<<<<2000!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The meter maids or the assholes at the inbound


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 28 2009, 10:43 AM~15491372
> *anyone ever watch parking wars on a&e? i think those fuckheads are annoying..my .2 pesos
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 28 2009, 11:33 AM~15491826
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 28 2009, 11:00 AM~15491527
> *The meter maids or the assholes at the inbound
> *


lol both of them shyt..they can blow my skkin flute anytime..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 28 2009, 01:31 PM~15492889
> *lol both of them shyt..they can blow my skkin flute anytime..
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 27 2009, 06:10 PM~15484641
> *It Was A Full House.. Always A Good Time Kicking IT With The Homies
> *


_*DAMN STRAIGHT!!!!*_ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Just letting the homie know as always that I got *FRESH* batteries in stock if you need the juice at $55ea. and retail for $96.00 If any question ask "Majestics DFW" members or the "D Shop" for feed back because I supply them with the JUICE.. Here is my #(817)422-4329 Carlos. Thanks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214

:0


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 28 2009, 07:35 AM~15490431
> *YES I am
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 28 2009, 02:23 PM~15493312
> *:scrutinize:
> *


x2 LMAO


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good foros


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

DOES ANY 1 HAVE ANY PICS FROM THE SHOW @ ARTS/ SWANG N BANG ON SUNDAY


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 28 2009, 03:18 PM~15493846
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

good morning foros


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 28 2009, 08:14 PM~15498084
> *DOES ANY 1 HAVE ANY PICS FROM THE SHOW @ ARTS/ SWANG N BANG ON SUNDAY
> *


X2


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Oct 27 2009, 12:23 PM~15482567-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

How about a place called The Point. Its on the lake behind Lockheed I think>


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, 81.7.TX., bigmike64, Loco 61


:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Oct 29 2009, 09:13 AM~15501939
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, 81.7.TX., bigmike64, Loco 61
> :wave:
> *


Sup Isela!!! Sup ALex!!! 

Are you guys goin to the show on sunday???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 29 2009, 09:15 AM~15501946
> *Sup Isela!!! Sup ALex!!!
> 
> Are you guys goin to the show on sunday???
> *


Hey Mike And Isela I'll Be There 
Taken My Regal All Stock


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2009, 09:40 AM~15502121
> *Hey Mike And Isela  I'll Be There
> Taken My Regal All Stock
> *


  Are you rolling in on Sunday??


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Wuts up Mike,Alex getting ready for Sunday


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 29 2009, 09:52 AM~15502228
> *Wuts up Mike,Alex getting ready for Sunday
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 29 2009, 09:50 AM~15502205
> * Are you rolling in on Sunday??
> *


 :yes: 

Gettin A New Headliner Done Tomorrow On The Regal... I'll Be Ready


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2009, 09:16 AM~15502459
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Oct 29 2009, 10:44 AM~15502770
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 28 2009, 07:58 AM~15491015
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*Yankees in playoffs can't measure up to Cowboys* 
*7:43 AM Wed, Oct 28, 2009 | Permalink*
*Barry Horn/Reporter - Dallas News ABC*

The Yankees prime-time clincher over the Angels on Sunday night scored a nice 9.3 national rating for Fox. Now comes word that Fox's late Sunday afternoon NFL doubleheader game that featured the Cowboys-Falcons in most of the country scored a 16.8.

Put another way, the Yankees game attracted 15.5 million viewers while the Cowboys game et al attracted 28.4 million viewers. 

The numbers make the Cowboys-Falcons the highest-rated, most-watched NFL broadcast of the season, topping, what else, another Cowboys game. The Giants-Cowboys opener at the JonesMahal scored a 15.1. with 25.1 million viewers.

And, by the way, 28.4 million viewers is the most for a Sunday NFL window on Fox since a Cowboys-49ers game in 1996 attracted 29.7 million viewers.


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 29 2009, 08:52 AM~15502228
> *Wuts up Mike,Alex getting ready for Sunday
> *


Get to work!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 29 2009, 09:52 AM~15502228
> *Wuts up Mike,Alex getting ready for Sunday
> *



What up Tomas!!! How late did u guys stay out there last nite? 


Alex... what's the address for that HERNANDEZ place that sells barbacoa? what time do they open on sundays?Im gonna hit them up for breakfast b4 we go to the show.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 29 2009, 01:19 PM~15504051
> *Get to work!! :biggrin:
> *


 Hey Chris good to meet u bro. C u sunday


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*going through some old videos*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 29 2009, 03:27 PM~15505165
> *
> Alex... what's the address for that HERNANDEZ place that sells barbacoa? what time do they open on sundays?Im gonna hit them up for breakfast b4 we go to the show.
> *


I THINK THIS IT..
http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=32.7899...=12,179.46,,0,5


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 29 2009, 03:47 PM~15505358
> *I THINK THIS IT..
> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=32.7899...=12,179.46,,0,5
> *


  Menudo is off the chain from HERNANDEZ's!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 29 2009, 04:23 PM~15505683
> * Menudo is off the chain from HERNANDEZ's!!
> *


Hook It Up Dre


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 29 2009, 03:47 PM~15505358
> *I THINK THIS IT..
> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=32.7899...=12,179.46,,0,5
> *


Theres My Dodge Truck To :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Check Out My Boy Phily Phil In The Mix
http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Oct 29 2009, 09:17 AM~15503121
> *Yankees in playoffs can't measure up to Cowboys
> 7:43 AM Wed, Oct 28, 2009 | Permalink
> Barry Horn/Reporter -  Dallas News ABC
> ...


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 29 2009, 03:23 PM~15505683
> * Menudo is off the chain from HERNANDEZ's!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 29 2009, 03:47 PM~15505358
> *I THINK THIS IT..
> http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=32.7899...=12,179.46,,0,5
> *



Kool thx bro! I think I'm lookin forward to the food more than the show! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 29 2009, 09:11 AM~15501925
> *How about a place called The Point. Its on the lake behind Lockheed I think>
> *


Thats just as far :|


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 29 2009, 03:27 PM~15505165
> *What up Tomas!!! How late did u guys stay out there last nite?
> Alex... what's the address for that HERNANDEZ place that sells barbacoa? what time do they open on sundays?Im gonna hit them up for breakfast b4 we go to the show.
> *


They dont clost from Saturdy night. They are open for all the drunks. :biggrin: Thats the spot right there. off 25th in NORTHSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2009, 07:43 PM~15507774
> *They dont clost from Saturdy night. They are open for all the drunks. :biggrin:  Thats the spot right there. off 25th in NORTHSIDE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Tomorrow Night!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 29 2009, 06:40 PM~15508341
> *Tomorrow Night!!
> 
> 
> ...


maybe I should go try to win the contest :biggrin: here is my costume


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 29 2009, 09:39 PM~15509017
> *maybe I should go try to win the contest :biggrin:  here is my costume
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: You Might Win With That Costume...


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 29 2009, 06:43 PM~15507774
> *They dont clost from Saturdy night. They are open for all the drunks. :biggrin:  Thats the spot right there. off 25th in NORTHSIDE :biggrin:
> *


yeah off of 25th and roosevelt thats my hood haha shit i use 2 walk up there that right there is the shit menudo is okay


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 29 2009, 02:41 PM~15505302
> *Hey Chris good to meet u bro. C u sunday
> *


Likewise bro I'm down to all of ft worth to eat sum brfst at hernandez sun


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 29 2009, 10:02 PM~15510034
> *Likewise bro I'm down to all of ft worth to eat sum brfst at hernandez sun
> *


u buying :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Check Out My Boy Phily Phil In The Mix
http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 29 2009, 10:04 PM~15510054
> *u buying :biggrin:
> *


Lol I'm no big money like you man!! What's up b u rollin on thru Sunday to the show..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whuts good juan where u working at homie and hows thecutty coming along


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 29 2009, 10:16 PM~15510210
> *Lol I'm no big money like you man!! What's up b u rollin on thru Sunday to the show..
> 
> *


im going to try we got this auction thing keepin us busy but will try to make it to help rep dfw and da ulc


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 29 2009, 10:25 PM~15510319
> *im going to try we got this auction thing keepin us busy but will try to make it to help rep dfw and da ulc
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: the show should be pretty big and live man I hear all this talk about everyone commin down


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 29 2009, 10:29 PM~15510371
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  the show should be pretty big and live man I hear all this talk about everyone commin down
> *


hey have your primo joe give me a call need some more lights you hoppin your car?


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 29 2009, 10:32 PM~15510416
> *hey have your primo joe give me a call need some more lights you hoppin your car?
> *


Yea I entered the street class its a d shop getting tuned lol ill tell him to give u a ring


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 29 2009, 10:37 PM~15510497
> *Yea I entered the street class its a d shop getting tuned lol ill tell him to give u a ring
> 
> *


cool good luck on the hop :thumbsup:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 29 2009, 10:46 PM~15510611
> *cool good luck on the hop :thumbsup:
> *


Thxs I'm there for the fun!! Maybe one day ill get up there


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 29 2009, 11:02 PM~15510034
> *Likewise bro I'm down to all of ft worth to eat sum brfst at hernandez sun
> *


If anyone wants to meet there on sun we will be thr around 6am


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 30 2009, 06:23 AM~15512293
> *If anyone wants to meet there on sun we will be thr around 6am
> *


Ill try to cut my evening short!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Oct 29 2009, 11:56 PM~15510726
> *Thxs I'm there for the fun!! Maybe one day ill get up there
> *


 :0


----------



## lowriviera (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 28 2009, 10:14 PM~15498084
> *DOES ANY 1 HAVE ANY PICS FROM THE SHOW @ ARTS/ SWANG N BANG ON SUNDAY
> *


We have some up on our MySpace page: www.myspace.com/suenozrealezcc
I haven't posted enough on here to post pictures yet.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> This is from my wife:
> We buried my sister Ashley Ramirez on Monday Oct 19th. She was taken from us on October 15th in a motorcycle accident. This has been the hardest thing that my family has ever faced. She was our beautiful baby sister that is now with GOD. With her 2 precious daughters left behind, we are working on their futures now.
> First, Ashley's memorial site can be found at *www.tributes.com*. You can post things for her and add pictures if you want. The family reads them daily.
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.tributes.com/show/Ashley-Ramirez-86997746

http://www.wfaa.com/sharedcontent/dws/wfaa....2239d2a4b.html


 :angel:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 29 2009, 09:15 AM~15501946
> *Sup Isela!!! Sup ALex!!!
> 
> Are you guys goin to the show on sunday???
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

thanks to ALEX (ULC) for flyer...this is the sister-in-law of MR ORTIZ (GARLAND'S FINEST CAR CLUB)

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506769\' target=\'_blank\'>http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506769</a>

<img src=\'http://i34.tinypic.com/ekg406.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

*North Dallas High School Car Show Picture Slide:* [url]http://sites.google.com/site/ndhsboosterclub/ndhs-car-show-slideshow[/url]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ULA_@Oct 30 2009, 01:58 PM~15515069
> *North Dallas High School Car Show Picture Slide:  [url]http://sites.google.com/site/ndhsboosterclub/ndhs-car-show-slideshow[/url]
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT
To Night!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 30 2009, 04:04 PM~15515860
> *TTT
> Tomorrow Night!!
> 
> ...


Wut time does the fiesta start!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 30 2009, 04:31 PM~15516047
> *Wut time does the fiesta start!!
> *


8-9


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> TTT
> Its Tonight!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Oct 29 2009, 11:24 PM~15510310
> *whuts good juan where u working at homie and hows thecutty coming along
> *


I am at tech data in Aliance. Its some REAL work. LOL and the cutty is in the garage. Waiting for the $$$. It will be in the paint shop before the end of the year. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 30 2009, 07:52 AM~15512478
> *Ill try to cut my evening short!!
> *


LOL DRE AKA PARTY LIKE A ROCKSTAR!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 30 2009, 07:31 PM~15517328
> *LOL DRE AKA PARTY LIKE A ROCKSTAR!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BAD TIMES 79, Loco 61, Artistics.TX, 817cutty
:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup ALbert. Still at work.


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 30 2009, 05:33 PM~15517349
> *Sup ALbert. Still at work.
> *


yes sir :yes: i am here in new jersey


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 30 2009, 07:35 PM~15517376
> *yes sir :yes: i am here in new jersey
> *


Damn!


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

What's up ft worth I'm looking for a multi charger if anyone is selling one pm me thnx


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Oct 31 2009, 08:20 AM~15520997
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Halloween Party Went Great.... I Had A Great Time Will Post Pics Later


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2009, 08:47 AM~15521078
> *Halloween Party Went Great.... I Had A Great Time Will Post Pics Later
> *


COULD'NT MAKE IT BRO...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry I could not make it. it was my sisters birthday


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

Big hit in dj Family In The House Musik..today is a sad day,...R.I.P Joey Skillz One of the best dj's That Came out of Funkytown....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Pics looked great. Looks like it was alot of fun!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Oct 31 2009, 02:41 PM~15522809
> *Pics looked great. Looks like it was alot of fun!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BAD TIMES 79, Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater
:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 31 2009, 11:25 PM~15525770
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BAD TIMES 79, Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater
> :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps Looks like yall had fun at the party lastnight


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco 61


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 31 2009, 11:39 PM~15525832
> *Sup Peeps Looks like yall had fun at the party lastnight
> *


Hey fool I saw you rollin the blazer. Hit me up foo.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:420: :420: What a night.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 1 2009, 09:57 AM~15527390
> *:420:  :420: What a night.
> *


Just Got Home... Good Day :cheesy: I Got 3rd Place In Street...  
12 hrs :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Oct 31 2009, 09:25 PM~15525770
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BAD TIMES 79, Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater
> :wave:
> *


Wuts up homie got get ready for oddesa you heard


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good foros


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 1 2009, 09:43 PM~15532061
> *Wuts up homie got get ready for oddesa you heard
> *


 :0


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 1 2009, 08:39 PM~15531402
> *Just Got Home... Good Day  :cheesy:    I Got 3rd Place In Street...
> 12 hrs  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX+Nov 1 2009, 11:03 PM~15532280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Nov 1 2009, 11:05 PM~15532309
> *Congrats loco
> *


Thanks


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 1 2009, 09:39 PM~15531402
> *Just Got Home... Good Day  :cheesy:    I Got 3rd Place In Street...
> 12 hrs  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 1 2009, 09:39 PM~15531402
> *Just Got Home... Good Day  :cheesy:    I Got 3rd Place In Street...
> 12 hrs  :biggrin:
> *



Congrats Alex!!!! I got 2nd in mild  


Hey Tomas, Danny, and Chris....How did u guys do???


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Congrats Mike and Alex


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hellz Yeah!


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 1 2009, 10:58 PM~15532919
> *Congrats Alex!!!! I got 2nd in mild
> Hey Tomas, Danny, and Chris....How did u guys do???
> *


Hell yea congrats mike! I hit 23 inches my pump motor went out already got another one tho. It was good long ass hop


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Nov 1 2009, 10:25 PM~15533244
> *Hell yea congrats mike! I hit 23 inches my pump motor went out already got another one tho. It was good long ass hop
> *


yeah you guys did real good to bad i wasnt able to make it with my car but it was good seeing yall hop :biggrin:


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

View My Video


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 2 2009, 12:01 AM~15532954
> *Congrats Mike and Alex
> *



Thanx guys!!!! Way to go Chris and D Shop!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Guys...! Congrats Mike.. Anyone Win The Hop Locally?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by double o_@Nov 2 2009, 01:26 AM~15533899
> *View My Video
> *


 Good Vid...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817+Nov 2 2009, 12:25 AM~15533244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by double o_@Nov 2 2009, 12:26 AM~15533899
> *View My Video
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 :biggrin: 


Congrats Alex & Mike!!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Jesse from Ft. Worth reppin hard for BLVD ACES with his Monte Carlo "COLOR OF MONEY"!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Reppin for the U.L.C.....


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 07:21 AM~15535079
> *Thanks Guys...!    Congrats Mike.. Anyone Win The Hop Locally?
> *


 :yes: we took double pump 1st place


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 2 2009, 09:32 AM~15535346
> *Jesse from Ft. Worth reppin hard for BLVD ACES with his Monte Carlo "COLOR OF MONEY"!
> 
> 
> ...


Thats One Mean MOnte Right There...  


> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE+Nov 2 2009, 09:35 AM~15535354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 2 2009, 09:32 AM~15535345
> *:0  :biggrin:
> Congrats Alex & Mike!!
> *


Thanks Dre  
Hope You Guys Had Fun Friday Night! :cheesy:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 1 2009, 11:43 PM~15534056
> *Thanx guys!!!!  Way to go Chris and D Shop!
> *


Congrats Mike,Alex,Chris and all that represented D Shop was in the house we had a good and congrats to the IC crew now got to get ready for Odessa layers homie. ULC was in


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 2 2009, 11:18 AM~15536072
> *Congrats Mike,Alex,Chris and all that represented D Shop was in the house we had a good and congrats to the IC crew now got to get ready for Odessa layers homie.      ULC was in
> *


  We Got Some Trophies This Time Around Whos Going To Odessa??


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

FYI: Southwest Swap meet at the Ballpark in Arlington... 

 * NOV 6 & 7 :CLICK HERE FOR INFORMATION AND DIRECTIONS *


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 10:02 AM~15535937
> *Congrats Homies
> *


thanks


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, congrats :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 2 2009, 08:42 AM~15535385
> *:yes: we took double pump  1st place
> *


 $500.00 richer and a Belt!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 11:50 AM~15536351
> *  We Got Some Trophies This Time Around Whos Going To Odessa??
> *


 :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 11:50 AM~15536351
> *  We Got Some Trophies This Time Around Whos Going To Odessa??
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 2 2009, 11:58 AM~15536418
> *$500.00 richer and a Belt!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Nov 2 2009, 11:56 AM~15536401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wooot woooo Or Yaaaaahoooooo
Texas Yalll


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Nov 2 2009, 10:58 AM~15536418
> *$500.00 richer and a Belt!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SwitchMan Looks like Antonio Tarver


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

Any pics of D Shop hoppin??? Tomas wheres the pics homie I like 2 see.
Alex you posting up any pics of the Torres show an congrad on your win and Big Mike as well... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Nov 2 2009, 01:54 PM~15537679
> *Any pics of D Shop hoppin???  Tomas wheres the pics homie I like 2 see.
> Alex you posting up any pics of the Torres show an congrad on your win and Big Mike as well... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Thanks Bro.. I Got Acouple Pics


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 02:01 PM~15537729
> *Thanks Bro.. I Got Acouple Pics
> *


JUST LIKE VEGAS!!!! BUT HASN'T POSTED THEM EITHER!!! :uh: :angry: :uh: :angry: :uh: :angry: :uh: :angry:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 2 2009, 01:04 PM~15537756
> *JUST LIKE VEGAS!!!! BUT HASN'T POSTED THEM EITHER!!! :uh:  :angry:  :uh:  :angry:  :uh:  :angry:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


i asked him about that yesterday too


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 2 2009, 02:04 PM~15537756
> *yea alex!!!
> 
> pics or didnt happen!!!! :twak: </span>*


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 07:24 AM~15535088
> *Good Vid...
> *


 :biggrin: it was a greate show!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 04:55 PM~15539392
> *<span style=\'colorrange\'>It Happend Alright
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

WORK WORK WORK


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 05:22 PM~15539640
> *:0  It Happend Alright
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 04:22 PM~15539640
> *:0  DAMMIT ALREADY!!!!!!</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Less then an hour and I am off. woohoo


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Nov 2 2009, 05:35 PM~15539780-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 1 2009, 11:47 PM~15533505
> *yeah you guys did real good to bad i wasnt able to make it with my car but it was good seeing yall hop :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 2 2009, 10:18 AM~15536072
> *Congrats Mike,Alex,Chris and all that represented D Shop was in the house we had a good and congrats to the IC crew now got to get ready for Odessa layers homie.      ULC was in
> *


Hell yea can't wait till odessa hno:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 08:38 PM~15541709
> *
> *



:ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 2 2009, 08:57 PM~15541925
> *:ugh:
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Check Out My Boy Phily Phil In The Mix
http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

OOO I see brownie. I wanna do a photo shoot with brownie and my bike. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 10:46 PM~15543353
> *TTT
> *


Say alex I will stop by your house for sure this week to check out the 61 and also the grill guard you going to the ballpark swapmeet? I aint I haveto much parts all ready dont need any more need to focus on my 61 Bubbletop cool hit me up homie. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 2 2009, 10:40 PM~15544056
> *Say alex I will stop by your house for sure this week to check out the 61 and also the grill guard you going to the ballpark swapmeet? I aint I haveto much parts all ready dont need any more need to focus on my 61 Bubbletop cool hit me up homie. :biggrin:
> *


I bet you would have one of the cleanest rides in fort worth is you shortened this list. 1960 El Camino Project 1961 Impala Project four of them 1964 Impala ss Project 1966 Impala coupe and ss Impala 1967 Impala rag top, 1967 Impala ss 1972 Chevy Truck 1979 Monte Carlo
1987 Cutlass

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 05:22 PM~15539640
> *:0  It Happend Alright
> 
> 
> ...


Dont think i need any more pics. Im good with those :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 2 2009, 11:40 PM~15544056
> *Say alex I will stop by your house for sure this week to check out the 61 and also the grill guard you going to the ballpark swapmeet? I aint I haveto much parts all ready dont need any more need to focus on my 61 Bubbletop cool hit me up homie. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

I WILL BE AT THE ULC MEETING FRIDAY FOR THOSE THAT WANT TO PURCHASE TICKETS FOR THE ULA CHRISTMAS PARTY...ALL IS WELCOMED! 

IF YOU NEED ANY MORE INFO PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL/TEXT/PM ME.

THX :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 3 2009, 01:03 AM~15545180
> *Cool Isela.. See you There.. *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

My friend is selling tickets for the MAIN EVENT in Grapevine. These tickets are $20 and allow you unlimited bowling, games, laser tag, and fountain drinks from 6-10pm this sunday. It is to raise $$$ for his girls soccer team. Let me know if you would like to purchase any tickets. Come on out and have a good time for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 3 2009, 08:13 AM~15546721
> *  Cool Isela..  See you There..
> *


 :uh: 



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 3 2009, 10:02 AM~15547204
> *:uh:
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :angry: :werd:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 3 2009, 10:13 AM~15547274
> *:angry:  :werd:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I will be there. Late but there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 3 2009, 01:03 PM~15548827
> *I will be there. Late but there.
> *





Your Are The Man Juan


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 3 2009, 01:04 PM~15548843
> *Your Are The woMan Juan
> *


Fixed!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 3 2009, 01:32 PM~15549080
> *Fixed!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 3 2009, 12:32 PM~15549080
> *Fixed!!
> *


LAME!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Congrat's to all the ULC members who went out to the Torrez Empire show.. I'm sure Sam appreciated it.. Congrat's to all those who took home a trophy or title.. D' Shop & IC crew were put'n it down at the hop.. Street Life had a nice little line up there..  

*ULC representing the lowrider life style*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2009, 10:52 PM~15543434
> *Check Out My Boy Phily Phil In The Mix
> http://www.stickam.com/1upradio?rf=mpg
> *


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 3 2009, 04:40 PM~15552038
> *Congrat's to all the ULC members who went out to the Torrez Empire show.. I'm sure Sam appreciated it.. Congrat's to all those who took home a trophy or title.. D' Shop & IC crew were put'n it down at the hop.. Street Life had a nice little line up there..
> 
> ULC representing the lowrider life style
> *


That's what we do homie lowrider 24-7


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, double o


:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Grocery shopping today


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 3 2009, 10:29 PM~15554504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's the link to some Torres Empire pics that I took. Sorry I missed quite a few rides. My battery went low. To many halloween pics the night before.

http://tinypic.com/useralbum.php?ua=ui0o4%...3UNxy15Zg%3D%3D


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice pics Mike.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

star on the map video - pancho tnt & juan johnson


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 3 2009, 11:58 PM~15555675
> *star on the map video - pancho tnt & juan johnson
> 
> 
> ...


lmao fukin isreal looks like a little kid at 0:54


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*how bout some pretty little birds*








:cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 3 2009, 11:58 PM~15555675
> *star on the map video - pancho tnt & juan johnson
> 
> 
> ...



Kool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 4 2009, 12:26 AM~15556825
> *how bout some pretty little birds
> 
> 
> ...


:|


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 3 2009, 11:58 PM~15555675
> *star on the map video - pancho tnt & juan johnson
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 3 2009, 09:58 PM~15555675
> *star on the map video - pancho tnt & juan johnson
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

FORT WORTH


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2009, 05:58 PM~15562540
> *FORT WORTH
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Almost off work.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2009, 08:26 PM~15564022
> *Almost off work.
> *


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

mayne they moved up my gurls c section to manana will be holding my baby gurl by the after noon already


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 4 2009, 06:42 PM~15564950
> *mayne they moved up my gurls c section to manana will be holding my baby gurl by the after noon already
> *


LET ME BE THE 1ST TO SAY CONGRATS ON UR LIL GIRL HOMIE.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 3 2009, 07:27 PM~15554486
> *Grocery shopping today
> 
> 
> ...


AY GUEY I HAVE NEVER SEEN A FAMILY SIZE BOX OF FROOT LOOPS :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 4 2009, 09:42 PM~15564950
> *mayne they moved up my gurls c section to manana will be holding my baby gurl by the after noon already
> *


Since Ricky was the first Ill be the second.....CONGRATS BRO!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 4 2009, 09:49 PM~15565014
> *AY GUEY I HAVE NEVER SEEN A FAMILY SIZE BOX OF FROOT LOOPS :0
> *



Thats BALLER STATUS FOOL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Nov 4 2009, 08:50 PM~15565032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 4 2009, 09:54 PM~15565096
> *Thats BALLER STATUS FOOL!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, see u @ ULC meeting???



:0 :0 </span>












:uh:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 07:08 PM~15565271
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, see u @ ULC meeting???
> :0  :0  </span>
> ...


IF U GO I WILL GO


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

thank 2 everybody blessings all the way around my lil oi is back 2 his old self and now my baby gurl will keep yall updated manana


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 4 2009, 10:23 PM~15565431
> *IF U GO I WILL GO
> *



:uh: 

its ur lucky day! lol! i will be there!!!

bring the wifey so i can have someone to talk to! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 07:37 PM~15565589
> *:uh:
> 
> its ur lucky day! lol! i will be there!!!
> ...


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 4 2009, 01:26 AM~15556825
> *how bout some pretty little birds
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 4 2009, 11:14 PM~15565952
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, BAD TIMES 79


:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Nov 4 2009, 11:15 PM~15565964
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 4 2009, 11:15 AM~15558945
> *:|
> *


lol you want a coyote picture??ram??monkis?? :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Oct 28 2009, 06:35 AM~15490431
> *YES I am
> 
> 
> ...










CHAMPS ENOUGH SAID #27!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Nov 4 2009, 11:57 PM~15566395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 



:wave:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Nov 4 2009, 10:57 PM~15566395
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Yankees#1


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Good game! Anyone got any 14's for sale think i might have another toy comin soon :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 4 2009, 10:37 PM~15565589
> *:uh:
> 
> its ur lucky day! lol! i will be there!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: FIXED!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 4 2009, 10:30 PM~15566693
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: FIXED!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 5 2009, 12:30 AM~15566690
> *Sup Oso
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE... FUKKED UP... WATCHIN THE YANKEES WIN AND THE MAVS LOSE!!! :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 4 2009, 11:25 PM~15566644
> *Good game! Anyone got any 14's for sale think i might have another toy comin soon  :biggrin:
> *


Good to hear you gotta new project com'n...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

:biggrin: :


> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 3 2009, 09:58 PM~15555675
> *star on the map video - pancho tnt & juan johnson
> 
> O
> ...


that was.a.good.video with all the clean rides.and at D-SHOP we need to do it again.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 4 2009, 09:42 PM~15564950
> *mayne they moved up my gurls c section to manana will be holding my baby gurl by the after noon already
> *


Congrats Sintic ................. Good MOrning Everyone!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2009, 09:43 AM~15568755
> *Congrats Sintic  ................. Good MOrning Everyone!
> *


GOOD MORNING SIR!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 5 2009, 09:43 AM~15568762
> *GOOD MORNING SIR!!
> *


Sup Oso I'll Hit You Up In alittle While


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Nov 5 2009, 12:30 AM~15566693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 5 2009, 02:15 AM~15567649
> *:biggrin:
> that was.a.good.video with all the clean rides.and at D-SHOP we need to do it again.
> *



:biggrin: 

:yes:

i'll let yall know if anyone needs rides again for a video!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Please don't forget this Friday's ULC meeting at the new location: 
Please pass this on to any of the clubs or solo riders who don't check layitlow...










If you have any questions contact Alex 817-891-3658 or myself 469-735-0502

Leonard had surgery on his shoulder on Tues from an injury he suffered while in Iraq.. I spoke with Leonard yesterday and he was still in a lot of pain..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TX86cutty817 / Chris Espinoza </span>From Bajitos cc Was In An Car Accident This Pass Tuesday Night Coming From Arlington.. His Okay But Might Have Surgery Tomorrow To Fix An Artery.. He Blacked Out When The Air Bag Hit His Chest And Messed Up Something Inside It.. My Prayers Go Out To Him And Is Family Hope All Goes Well Tomorrow.. 
To Refresh You Memory His The Guy That Sell Batteries Cheap In The DFW And Was At Torres Empire Show His A Cool Dude I Just Met Him In Person A Couple Of Weeks Ago At LaGrave Field Swap Meet..</span>

Link To His Profile
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...DE=03&MID=86990


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I will pray for them. :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2009, 12:22 PM~15570394
> *I will pray for them. :angel:
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2009, 11:45 AM~15569972
> *TX86cutty817  / Chris Espinoza </span>From Bajitos cc Was In An Car Accident This Pass Tuesday Night Coming From Arlington.. His Okay But Might Have Surgery Tomorrow To Fix An Artery.. He Blacked Out When The Air Bag Hit His Chest And Messed Up Something Inside It..  My Prayers Go Out To Him And Is Family Hope All Goes Well Tomorrow..
> To Refresh You Memory His The Guy That Sell Batteries Cheap In The DFW And Was At Torres Empire Show  His A Cool Dude I Just Met Him In Person A Couple Of Weeks Ago At LaGrave Field Swap Meet..</span>
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that, Prayers are with you Homeboy.
this is his ride at Torres Show


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2009, 10:45 AM~15569972
> *TX86cutty817  / Chris Espinoza </span>From Bajitos cc Was In An Car Accident This Pass Tuesday Night Coming From Arlington.. His Okay But Might Have Surgery Tomorrow To Fix An Artery.. He Blacked Out When The Air Bag Hit His Chest And Messed Up Something Inside It..  My Prayers Go Out To Him And Is Family Hope All Goes Well Tomorrow..
> To Refresh You Memory His The Guy That Sell Batteries Cheap In The DFW And Was At Torres Empire Show  His A Cool Dude I Just Met Him In Person A Couple Of Weeks Ago At LaGrave Field Swap Meet..</span>
> 
> ...


will keep you in are prayers homie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2009, 11:45 AM~15569972
> *TX86cutty817  / Chris Espinoza </span>From Bajitos cc Was In An Car Accident This Pass Tuesday Night Coming From Arlington.. His Okay But Might Have Surgery Tomorrow To Fix An Artery.. He Blacked Out When The Air Bag Hit His Chest And Messed Up Something Inside It..  My Prayers Go Out To Him And Is Family Hope All Goes Well Tomorrow..
> To Refresh You Memory His The Guy That Sell Batteries Cheap In The DFW And Was At Torres Empire Show  His A Cool Dude I Just Met Him In Person A Couple Of Weeks Ago At LaGrave Field Swap Meet..</span>
> 
> ...


damn thats fuked up.i wish him the best


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2009, 11:45 AM~15569972
> *TX86cutty817  / Chris Espinoza </span>From Bajitos cc Was In An Car Accident This Pass Tuesday Night Coming From Arlington.. His Okay But Might Have Surgery Tomorrow To Fix An Artery.. He Blacked Out When The Air Bag Hit His Chest And Messed Up Something Inside It..  My Prayers Go Out To Him And Is Family Hope All Goes Well Tomorrow..
> To Refresh You Memory His The Guy That Sell Batteries Cheap In The DFW And Was At Torres Empire Show  His A Cool Dude I Just Met Him In Person A Couple Of Weeks Ago At LaGrave Field Swap Meet..</span>
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that. He's a cool dude. We will keep him in our prayers.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whos cruising this weekend?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Pray for all those at Fort Hood.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 5 2009, 05:13 PM~15573429
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :angel:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

:angel: x2


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

WHATS UP GENTE OF THE FUNK.... ALMOST THE WKEND AND READY FOR ODESSA TEJANO SHOW...

HOPE CHRIS GETS BETTER AFTER THE CAR ACCIDENT..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 5 2009, 05:13 PM~15573429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 5 2009, 09:21 AM~15569698
> *Please don't forget this Friday's ULC meeting at the new location:
> Please pass this on to any of the clubs or solo riders who don't check layitlow...
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

So... Who is cruising this weekend.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 5 2009, 08:45 AM~15569972
> *TX86cutty817  / Chris Espinoza </span>From Bajitos cc Was In An Car Accident This Pass Tuesday Night Coming From Arlington.. His Okay But Might Have Surgery Tomorrow To Fix An Artery.. He Blacked Out When The Air Bag Hit His Chest And Messed Up Something Inside It..  My Prayers Go Out To Him And Is Family Hope All Goes Well Tomorrow..
> To Refresh You Memory His The Guy That Sell Batteries Cheap In The DFW And Was At Torres Empire Show  His A Cool Dude I Just Met Him In Person A Couple Of Weeks Ago At LaGrave Field Swap Meet..</span>
> 
> ...


HOPE EVERYTHING GOES WELL FOR HIM. I JUST MET THE DUDE ON SUNDAY @ THE SHOW JUST LIKE U SAID LOCO HE IS A COOL DUDE.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's. Up homies talk to Chris waiting word on the Dr and homie that was with him was going to get surgery he broke his hip hopefully all comes out good let y'all know if I hear something


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 5 2009, 09:31 PM~15577054
> *What's. Up homies talk to Chris waiting word on the Dr and homie that was with him was going to get surgery he broke his hip hopefully all comes out good let y'all know if I hear something
> *


thats good news


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whuts good foros


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*TGIF!!! :cheesy: 






See everyone at the meeting tonight!!!  *


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 6 2009, 06:23 AM~15580209
> *TGIF!!! :cheesy:
> See everyone at the meeting tonight!!!
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater+Nov 5 2009, 10:31 PM~15577054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

GOOD MORNING! :biggrin: TGIF!

SEE YALL AT THE MEETING TONITE! :0


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

sup loco is there a way u can e mail me a list of the events ima be in bin ladin mode for a lil bit with my family haha


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 6 2009, 09:08 AM~15580684
> *sup loco is there a way u can e mail me a list of the events ima be in bin ladin mode for a lil bit with my family haha
> *


LOL


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 2 2009, 11:43 PM~15544089
> *I bet you would have one of the cleanest rides in fort worth is you shortened this list. 1960 El Camino Project 1961 Impala Project four of them 1964 Impala ss Project 1966 Impala coupe and ss Impala 1967 Impala rag top, 1967 Impala ss 1972 Chevy Truck 1979 Monte Carlo
> 1987 Cutlass
> 
> ...


Thanks homie for the remark I want to sell all my hardtops (ASAP) because I have A homie who is selling me three rags for a good price one is a 1966 Impala ss rag, 1962 Impala rag and a 1959 Impala rag let the news go around selling all my hardtops. :biggrin: If anyone wnats to check oput my rides please feel free to pm or call me at (817) 584-2629 thanks again.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 11:54 AM~15581715
> *Thanks homie for the remark I want to sell all my hardtops (ASAP) because I have A homie who is selling me three rags for a good price one is a 1966 Impala ss rag, 1962 Impala rag and a 1959 Impala rag let the news go around selling all my hardtops. :biggrin:  If anyone wants to check out my rides please feel free to pm or call me at (817) 584-2629 thanks again.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Nov 6 2009, 10:08 AM~15580679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

:wave: sup loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by double o_@Nov 6 2009, 12:44 PM~15582235
> *:wave:    sup loco
> *


Wuts Popin Double O ?????


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2009, 05:20 PM~15584950
> *Wuts Popin Double O  ?????
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 6 2009, 05:23 PM~15584968
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2009, 05:31 PM~15585024
> *:0
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2009, 05:31 PM~15585024
> *:0
> *











:uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 6 2009, 05:31 PM~15585032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

someone record the meeting like they do in church and post it up please


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 6 2009, 08:33 PM~15586540
> *someone record the meeting like they do in church and post it up please
> *


HAHAHAHA yeah please do that!!!! I wont be able to make it tonight


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 6 2009, 07:33 PM~15586540
> *someone record the meeting like they do in church and post it up please
> *


haha foreal i wont be attending them for a while so spread the message via lil


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 6 2009, 04:20 PM~15584950
> *Wuts Popin Double O  ?????
> 
> 
> ...



whutz good 800 lets keep it going


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Wuts up homies talk to Chris and he is till in the hospital waiting on the doctors he said that he appreciates everyone for there donations and being concerned great job to all


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 6 2009, 05:31 PM~15585032
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 6 2009, 11:56 AM~15581730
> *
> *


Sold Sold Sold One down more to go coming close to getting the rags to the hood :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Say LAY IT LOW homies need to sell all my hardtops need to go soon need to make room for the rags 59 Impala rag, 1962 Impala rag and 1966 Impala rag ss so hit me up. Here are some pics of the rides for sale thanks. :biggrin: 









1966 Impala ss $5,000 or best offer








1966 Impala coupe $5,000 or best offer
















1967 Impala rag with donor car to complete project $4,000

So let me know what ya need thanks again and lets make a deal.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 7 2009, 01:03 AM~15588875
> *Wuts up homies talk to Chris and he is till in the hospital waiting on the doctors he said that he appreciates everyone for there donations and being concerned great job to all
> *



Thats kool Tomas. What kind of surgery is he supposed to have??


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> Thats kool Tomas. What kind of surgery is he supposed to have??
> [/quote. he told me that it was one of his arteries


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup Fort Worth, whats going down today?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 7 2009, 12:03 AM~15588875
> *Wuts up homies talk to Chris and he is till in the hospital waiting on the doctors he said that he appreciates everyone for there donations and being concerned great job to all
> *


Good to here Tomas

------------------------------------------
*For the record the ULC took up a last minute donation last night at the meeting to go to the homie Chris. We were able to raise more then $100 within a matter of minutes* 

 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Does anyone have " SINICTX " phone number I'm trying to contact him about some tires he wants ?

Thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 7 2009, 12:24 PM~15591542
> *Does anyone have  " SINICTX "  phone number I'm trying to contact him about some tires he wants ?
> 
> Thanks
> *


pm alex


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 7 2009, 01:47 PM~15591710
> *pm alex
> *



didnt have it........


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 7 2009, 12:24 PM~15591542
> *Does anyone have  " SINICTX "  phone number I'm trying to contact him about some tires he wants ?
> 
> Thanks
> *


number is 682 558 0373 been at the hospital all day my bad bro bearly got on right now


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> BWAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

I would like to give thanks for the people who had concerns about me when I was in the hospital feel free to call me for any more info 682 558 7301


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

such a beautyful night  




cruising time see yall out :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 7 2009, 08:07 AM~15590164
> *Say LAY IT LOW homies need to sell all my hardtops need to go soon need to make room for the rags 59 Impala rag, 1962 Impala rag and 1966 Impala rag ss so hit me up. Here are some pics of the rides for sale thanks.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Almost close to bring the rags to north side I hope I sell the ss Tommarrow sorry this rags will not be for sale will hand them down to my boys. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TX86cutty817_@Nov 7 2009, 03:33 PM~15592962
> *I would like to give thanks for the people who had concerns about me when I was in the hospital feel free to call me for any more info 682 558 7301
> *


hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*and it wont stop*
817 reppin to the fullest


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

GOODMORNING GENTE AND HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A GREAT SUNDAY... :biggrin: 


*TTT*


----------



## TX86cutty817 (Aug 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 8 2009, 01:22 AM~15596005
> *hope you have a speedy recovery
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Nov 8 2009, 09:23 AM~15596950
> *GOODMORNING GENTE AND HOPE EVERYBODY HAS A GREAT SUNDAY... :biggrin:
> TTT
> *


Good Afternoon Everybody!!! Cowboys Vs Eagles 21 - 42 COWBOYS


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 7 2009, 09:13 PM~15594192
> *Almost close to bring the rags to north side I hope I sell the ss Tommarrow sorry this rags will not be for sale will hand them down to my boys. :biggrin:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey carlos buy my Hardtops wuey dont let them pass you by. :twak:


----------



## chevythang (Mar 1, 2007)

wondering if any body can help me out? Were i can find a good place to get a rebuilt long block 350 motor?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 8 2009, 08:53 PM~15601193
> *Hey carlos buy my Hardtops wuey dont let them pass you by. :twak:
> *


What does the donor car look like for the 67 convertible?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

looks ok you have the other hardtops que no well you have all the parts to fix the rag 67 super sport 396 big block car $4,000 firm homie no less


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 8 2009, 10:01 PM~15601823
> *What does the donor car look like for the 67 convertible?
> *


Doner looks ok if you want the rag its yours if not I just keep it and I have 59 Impala rag. 62 Impala rag 66 Impala rag and 67 Impala rag. Let me know wuz up carlos. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 9 2009, 12:16 AM~15603377
> *HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 9 2009, 12:41 AM~15603715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 8 2009, 10:19 PM~15603420
> *
> *


*ULC we can't have a meeting 20 Nov that Odessa weekend recommend we have 19 Nov Thursday? Homie John I called you on this *


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey check out my El caminop 60 project need a front clip for this ride please pm if anyone has parts for this car thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

This for all the ford guys who drive fords. :thumbsdown:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 9 2009, 02:21 AM~15604549
> *ULC we can't have a meeting 20 Nov that Odessa weekend recommend we have 19 Nov Thursday? Homie John I called you on this
> *


NEED TO GO TO A ULC MEETING SOMEDAY. :biggrin: ALWAYS BUSY MAKING MONEY AND WORKING NEVER HAVE TIME TO CHILL ALWAYS ON THE GRIND. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ULC FAMILY. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

67 impala ss on some spokes.  









Anyone wants this rag with donor $4,000 for both









Call me up anyone who is looking for a project at 817 584-2629 thanks


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

If my cars dont sell on this web site its going to craiglist then ebay sorry guys need to sell asap before my homie backs down on the deal for the rags. :dunno: :around:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone looking for a 61 Impala sterring wheel clean no cracks. $200.00


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

This rag top 64 for sale in North Dakota my homie has it asking $5,000 obo not a bad deal.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 9 2009, 03:10 AM~15604799
> *
> 
> 
> ...


to the left of the picture the 62 rag ready for me to pick up if I get the money for them,


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

the other side of the rag 64 chck it out.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 9 2009, 01:52 AM~15604700
> *This for all the ford guys who drive fords. :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> ...


GM For LIFE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> green ice[/color],Nov 9 2009, 03:31 AM~15604906]
> GM For LIFE
> [/quote
> :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Fort Worth


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good foros my whip jus got some wheels and tires it kinds sucks thats goona get cols soon but i should be rideing clean spring of nex year lolol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 9 2009, 08:21 AM~15605560
> *whutz good foros my whip jus got some wheels and tires it kinds sucks thats goona get cols soon but i should be rideing clean spring of nex year lolol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 9 2009, 09:21 AM~15605560
> *whutz good foros my whip jus got some wheels and tires it kinds sucks thats goona get cols soon but i should be rideing clean spring of nex year lolol
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.lopeztonight.com/george_in_his_...ght.php#content


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 9 2009, 11:46 AM~15606576
> *http://www.lopeztonight.com/george_in_his_...ght.php#content
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks For The Reminder ... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 9 2009, 01:38 PM~15609213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 9 2009, 09:21 AM~15605560
> *whutz good foros my whip jus got some wheels and tires it kinds sucks thats goona get cols soon but i should be rideing clean spring of nex year lolol
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

One of our members dad had a heart attack this morning and is in ICU at Parkland hospital fighting for his life... Please keep Juan and his dad Lupe in your prayers...


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 9 2009, 08:53 PM~15613647
> *One of our members dad had a heart attack this morning and is in ICU at Parkland hospital fighting for his life... Please keep Juan and his dad Lupe in your prayers...
> *


From Everybody from are shop and Car Club are prayers go out to them...... :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 9 2009, 07:53 PM~15613647
> *One of our members dad had a heart attack this morning and is in ICU at Parkland hospital fighting for his life... Please keep Juan and his dad Lupe in your prayers...
> *


prayers to him and family!!!! hope everything goes ok


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 9 2009, 08:53 PM~15613647
> *One of our members dad had a heart attack this morning and is in ICU at Parkland hospital fighting for his life... Please keep Juan and his dad Lupe in your prayers...
> *


That hits close to home for me, Homie I'll say a prayer for him and his family, I've been feeling not to well today my own self...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> =================================
> 
> Can't wait... My lady and me will be there.. Yes I will be there with Miss Homie Styln, what think I didn't have one...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 9 2009, 09:53 PM~15613647
> *One of our members dad had a heart attack this morning and is in ICU at Parkland hospital fighting for his life... Please keep Juan and his dad Lupe in your prayers...
> *


Sure will homie :angel: :angel:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 9 2009, 08:53 PM~15613647
> *One of our members dad had a heart attack this morning and is in ICU at Parkland hospital fighting for his life... Please keep Juan and his dad Lupe in your prayers...
> *


my prayers are with them


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 9 2009, 09:53 PM~15613647
> *One of our members dad had a heart attack this morning and is in ICU at Parkland hospital fighting for his life... Please keep Juan and his dad Lupe in your prayers...
> *


:angel: 
Sorry To Hear About THat Oso... I'll Keep Juan And His Dad In My Prayers..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 9 2009, 11:26 PM~15615036
> *
> Can't wait... My lady and me will be there.. Yes I will be there with Miss Homie Styln, what think I didn't have one...
> *


 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 9 2009, 11:26 PM~15615036
> *
> 
> Can't wait... My lady and me will be there.. Yes I will be there with Miss Homie Styln, what think I didn't have one...
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 10 2009, 12:11 AM~15615660
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Nov 10 2009, 10:47 AM~15618890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 10 2009, 04:47 PM~15622924
> *
> *


Wuts Popin Lil Jesse???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Free Hambuger At Watabuger If You Have Orange On Till 8:00 PM


----------



## caddyboy (Sep 4, 2009)

SET UP 2 MONTHS OLD 



































































































FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR REGAL OF EQUAL VALUE 786-378-3124 OR 786-470-4836

CAR IS IN MIAMI CAR SPEAKS FOR ITS SELF ITS PERFECT


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by caddyboy_@Nov 10 2009, 05:16 PM~15625606
> *SET UP 2 MONTHS OLD
> 
> 
> ...


DIDNT KNOW THAT THIS WAS A CAR FOR SALE TOPIC FELLAS :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 10 2009, 08:28 PM~15625748
> *DIDNT KNOW THAT THIS WAS A CAR FOR SALE TOPIC FELLAS :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


How Much You Want For It Ricky :around:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 10 2009, 07:28 PM~15625748
> *DIDNT KNOW THAT THIS WAS A CAR FOR SALE TOPIC FELLAS :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


FOR REAL> TAKE THAT BULLSHIT SOME WHERE ELSE!!! Mods please assist.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2009, 09:21 PM~15626545
> *FOR REAL> TAKE THAT BULLSHIT SOME WHERE ELSE!!! Mods please assist.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> ========================
> 
> Where'd you find that vid of us from...
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > ========================
> >
> > Where'd you find that vid of us from...
> > :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 10 2009, 09:21 PM~15626545
> *FOR REAL> TAKE THAT BULLSHIT SOME WHERE ELSE!!! Mods please assist.
> *


Damn homie didnt you got it like that. You and Thug Passion 2 must be on the same level!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 10 2009, 09:20 PM~15627320
> *Damn homie didnt you got it like that. You and Thug Passion 2 must be on the same level!!! :biggrin:
> *


Shit I wish. TP really do got it like that. Im just poppin off the mouth. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:loco:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

First play 2 Live and turn the volume up, then play the second video and turn down all the audio on the second video :roflmao: 






6qez6HJxqMQ&feature


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2009, 10:16 PM~15627249
> *From The Techniques Dance
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

gotta start looking for a babysitter...bet that dance is gonna be bad azz


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Morrning Foros!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Nov 11 2009, 12:35 AM~15628990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gooooooooooooood Morning!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 11 2009, 08:18 AM~15631123
> *Hell Yeah See You Guys Up There
> Gooooooooooooood Morning!
> *


Qvo Alex!!! How U doin? I'm out in East Texas just cruizin around :biggrin:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

supp foros!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Nov 11 2009, 09:33 AM~15631426
> *supp foros!!!!!
> *


How You Been? Looooong Time No See..


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 11 2009, 09:37 AM~15631451
> *:wave:
> *


Wuz Up Big David????????????


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 10 2009, 07:28 PM~15625748
> *DIDNT KNOW THAT THIS WAS A CAR FOR SALE TOPIC FELLAS :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


This guy also posted on a "CUTTY FEST" topic with this ride, MAS PUTO!!!!
An this TOPIC IS "FT WORTH CRUISE". Damn he must be STUPID... :uh:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 11 2009, 11:18 AM~15632197
> *:0
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 11 2009, 09:47 AM~15631510
> *Wuz Up Big David????????????
> *










:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 11 2009, 10:33 AM~15632323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Nov 11 2009, 11:36 AM~15632346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Isela!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 11 2009, 03:59 PM~15634869
> *:0
> Hello Isela!
> *




Hey Alex!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

whats up every one cant wait to get home been here in amarillo for training come on friday got a busy week ahead of me got to have the car ready for oddessa tejano show here we come later


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 11 2009, 08:33 PM~15637618
> *whats up every one cant wait to get home been here in amarillo for training come on friday got a busy week ahead of me got to have the car ready for oddessa tejano show here we come later
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 11 2009, 08:33 PM~15637618
> *whats up every one cant wait to get home been here in amarillo for training come on friday got a busy week ahead of me got to have the car ready for oddessa tejano show here we come later
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 10 2009, 06:13 PM~15626420
> *How Much You Want For It Ricky  :around:
> *


FOR U ITS FREE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Justin Wren was robbed


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 11 2009, 11:06 PM~15639250
> *FOR U ITS FREE
> *


 :h5: 

Goood Morning Everyone


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Whats UP Alex and gente of the FUNK!!!!* :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 

U ready for Odessa???


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492+Nov 12 2009, 09:43 AM~15642441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

WE ONLY SELL WHAT WE USE ON OUR CARS
MADE IN HOUSE AND PLATING IS AVAILIBLE


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Nov 12 2009, 10:54 AM~15643659
> *WE ONLY SELL WHAT WE USE ON OUR CARS
> MADE IN HOUSE AND PLATING IS AVAILIBLE
> *


dam thats some good deal


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2009, 09:57 AM~15642547
> *:0  Im Not Making Odessa This Year  Sad To Say...
> *


 :angry: 
:buttkick:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 12 2009, 12:33 PM~15644145
> *:angry:
> :buttkick:
> *


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Nov 12 2009, 01:32 PM~15644723
> *:wave:
> *


Hey Albert Where You At Today???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Cheap Cheap Cheap $250.00 66 2dr Impala

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/pts/1462856385.html


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i would right click and save


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 12 2009, 04:17 PM~15646224
> * i would right click and save
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2009, 12:54 PM~15644909
> *Cheap Cheap Cheap $250.00    66 2dr Impala
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/pts/1462856385.html
> *


Nice find Email sent :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Alright back to work


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Irving Customz: Anyone interested in American made all chrome Presto-Lite motor.. We've got'em for $95 + shipping.. We also have the double post competition all black Presto-Lite Plus for $135 + shipping

All Chrome:



Competition motor black: We can take these motors apart and chrome them for $30 or gold & chrome combination or powder coated; call for pricing for these options: John 469-735-0502


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

A&M Customs Built !!!!It's almost done
​


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Nov 12 2009, 04:39 PM~15647576
> *A&M Customs Built !!!!It's almost done
> ​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 12 2009, 06:03 PM~15647835
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 12 2009, 06:14 PM~15647301
> *Irving Customz: Anyone interested in American made all chrome Presto-Lite motor.. We've got'em for $95 + shipping.. We also have the double post competition all black Presto-Lite Plus for $135 + shipping
> 
> All Chrome:
> ...


 :0


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2009, 12:54 PM~15644909
> *Cheap Cheap Cheap $250.00    66 2dr Impala
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/pts/1462856385.html
> *



_*DONE DEAL!!!!!!*_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Nov 12 2009, 06:39 PM~15647576
> *A&M Customs Built !!!!It's almost done
> ​*


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Nov 12 2009, 07:07 PM~15647874
> *DONE DEAL!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2009, 06:08 PM~15647875
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Nov 12 2009, 06:39 PM~15647576
> *A&M Customs Built !!!!It's almost done
> ​*


 :0 that was fast


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Know Theres Another Car Show Going On Please Post It Up Thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Nov 12 2009, 06:07 PM~15647874
> *DONE DEAL!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 12 2009, 08:28 PM~15648598
> *
> *


  :biggrin: At Least One Of Our Homies Got It... :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2009, 08:26 PM~15648577
> *Saginaw Youth Ass. Senoir Saints Custom Car Show  410 Jim Wright Fwy 820 & Saginaw blvd. 11-15-09
> *


come out! show support!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2009, 11:01 PM~15651115
> *  :biggrin: At Least  One Of Our Homies Got It... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:420: TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 13 2009, 08:21 AM~15653509
> *:420: TGIF :biggrin:
> *


Wuzzzzzzzzzzzzz UP Oscar????


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 13 2009, 07:22 AM~15653510
> *Wuzzzzzzzzzzzzz UP Oscar????
> *


 :dunno: :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2009, 08:26 PM~15648577
> *I Know Theres Another Car Show Going On Please Post It Up  Thanks
> *


Gabbys show in Forney!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Nov 13 2009, 08:25 AM~15653522-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Finally Friday


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2009, 11:47 AM~15654682
> *Finally Friday
> *


drinking beer tonight??


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 13 2009, 11:12 AM~15654895
> *
> *


Nice flyer...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 13 2009, 11:06 AM~15654851
> *drinking beer tonight??
> *


maybe... what ya got


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 13 2009, 12:06 PM~15654851
> *drinking beer tonight??
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :yes: :yes: :420: :420: :h5:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> [/q
> :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 13 2009, 01:34 PM~15655597
> *:0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :yes:  :yes:  :420:  :420:  :h5:
> *


Where @!! :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Check Out Phily Phil


http://www.stickam.com/1upradio


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

mayne cant wait 2 hit up the knights of columbus show jus got new shoes on the whip


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*anyone know the name of this lumber place in haltom city..off 121 and wheeler st??trying to find me some wood fence panels..*


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

i take back my last comment need part asap then cable that gose from my eccelerator 2 my gas pedal jus broke so ill will e out there but my baby wont make it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 13 2009, 04:23 PM~15656993
> *anyone know the name of this lumber place in haltom city..off 121 and wheeler st??trying to find me some wood fence panels..
> 
> 
> ...


Dont Know But Thats Where That One Guy got Killed By The Tornado


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61

Que onda Alex!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats poppin forros.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 13 2009, 03:23 PM~15656993
> *anyone know the name of this lumber place in haltom city..off 121 and wheeler st??trying to find me some wood fence panels..
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah its east on hwy 121 on the other side of the freeway past beach st can't miss it...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 13 2009, 04:39 PM~15657114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know where its at just didnt want to drive all the way over there its too far :biggrin: 
ill go tomorrow fuk it..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

can anyone tell how to post up pics? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 13 2009, 08:29 PM~15659529
> *can anyone tell how to post up pics? :biggrin:
> *


copy and paste image shack or tiny pic.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 13 2009, 07:49 PM~15659679
> *copy and paste image shack or tiny pic.
> *


Thanks homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

here some pics of my lincoln. yall might of seen me here and der dont really come out to much :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 13 2009, 08:04 PM~15659806
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 13 2009, 05:09 PM~15658364
> *:0  :0
> i know where its at just didnt want to drive all the way over there its too far :biggrin:
> ill go tomorrow fuk it..
> *


if you dont mind waiting I am heading to fort worth from bedford tomorrow I will check it out


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Nov 13 2009, 08:26 PM~15659991
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


QUE ONDA AUGIE!!! :biggrin: HOWS UR BABY LINCOLN COMING ALONG?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

hey is the show in saginaw still going down even if it rains??? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Nov 14 2009, 10:58 AM~15663444
> *hey is the show in saginaw still going down even if it rains??? :dunno:
> *


I think so.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2009, 01:33 PM~15664363
> *I think so.
> *


ok cool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

good show today. Hella big turn out!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Good turn out for sure my ride was fugged up so could not show it went out & had a good time anyways


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:0 











:biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

show was hella good had fun good seeing bajitos artistics and my bois from street life whutz good dre good seeing u and ur family out there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Nov 14 2009, 08:25 PM~15666980-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What time did yall fools get there? Matt dog hit me up.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 14 2009, 11:58 PM~15667975
> *show was hella good had fun good seeing bajitos artistics and my bois from street life whutz good dre good seeing u and ur family out there
> *


already homie!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

any pics of the show? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Got a set of 5 - 13" wheels with tires, adapters and knockoffs... $400 OBO!!!!

Will post pics in a lil bit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I fell like shit.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 14 2009, 11:41 PM~15668273
> *What time did yall fools get there? Matt dog hit me up.
> *


i set my car up hella earlly left for a lil it but came back


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Funky Town


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 15 2009, 01:39 PM~15671223
> *i set my car up hella earlly left for a lil it but came back
> *


I didnt even see your ride. Pics?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2009, 02:37 PM~15671519
> *I didnt even see your ride. Pics?
> *


i was posted up right by them linc baskets right next 2 the road no pics that i know of next time


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

did anybody get pics of yesterdays show


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 15 2009, 02:54 PM~15671620
> *i was posted up right by them linc baskets right next 2 the road no pics that i know of next time
> *


Already


----------



## lowriviera (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 15 2009, 04:01 PM~15671674
> *did anybody get pics of yesterdays show
> *


I think we have some. Will post tomorrow if we do.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowriviera_@Nov 15 2009, 06:22 PM~15672805
> *I think we have some. Will post tomorrow if we do.
> *


thanks bro


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

que onda oso


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Nov 15 2009, 03:17 PM~15671432
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

SAME DAY AS THE ULA MEETING...   :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 15 2009, 08:33 PM~15673302
> *que onda oso
> *


SUP WIT IT HOMITO!?!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 15 2009, 05:34 PM~15673311
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> SAME DAY AS THE ULA MEETING...      :ugh:  :dunno:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Nov 14 2009, 08:58 AM~15663444
> *hey is the show in saginaw still going down even if it rains??? :dunno:
> *


DIDNT SEE ANY PEOPLE FROM THE ULC @ THIS SHOW :angry: WHAT HAPPENED PEOPLE!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 15 2009, 07:41 PM~15673365
> *DIDNT SEE ANY PEOPLE FROM THE ULC @ THIS SHOW :angry:  WHAT HAPPENED PEOPLE!!!!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> *Are you still Interested in the impala? We had someone who wanted it bit never showed up
> 
> Shanna
> Sent from my iPhone*


 :0


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

anybody selling a used battery i jus fucked the thread on my battery post or can they be changed


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I NEED A TRAILER ASAP. Some one hook a homie up with some help.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

damnbro did ucome up on that impala


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 15 2009, 09:08 PM~15674302
> *damnbro did ucome up on that impala
> *


Lady gave me an offer I cant refuse.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 15 2009, 08:41 PM~15673365
> *DIDNT SEE ANY PEOPLE FROM THE ULC @ THIS SHOW :angry:  WHAT HAPPENED PEOPLE!!!!
> *



I was workin on my ride and I also had to work today. Sorry bout that.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

chill out god father with the offer u cant refuse hahaha


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 15 2009, 07:09 PM~15674316
> *I was workin on my ride and I also had to work today. Sorry bout that.
> *


I KNOW U COULDNT MAKE IT HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 15 2009, 09:10 PM~15674330
> *chill out god father with the offer u cant refuse hahaha
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 15 2009, 10:12 PM~15674359
> *I KNOW U COULDNT MAKE IT HOMIE
> *


Kool.










Hey Juan.......what did I .iss? did u get an Impala?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 15 2009, 09:28 PM~15674600
> *Kool.
> Hey Juan.......what did I .iss? did u get an Impala?
> *


Im gonna pick it up this weekend. After I look at it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2009, 10:30 PM~15674611
> *Im gonna pick it up this weekend. After I look at it tomorrow morning.
> *



Well.......kick wit some details! Year, engine, 2 or 4 dr, condition, runnin?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 15 2009, 08:56 PM~15674922
> *Well.......kick wit some details! Year, engine, 2 or 4 dr, condition, runnin?
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 15 2009, 11:51 PM~15676174
> *x2
> *


How is the monte coming along?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2009, 10:52 PM~15676193
> *How is the monte coming along?
> *


good daily driver nothing special just another g-body on the road










how the cutty?? pics with euro :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 16 2009, 12:13 AM~15676342
> *good daily driver nothing special just another g-body on the road
> 
> 
> ...


Same. Not installed yet. But will be here soon.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2009, 11:32 PM~15676496
> *Same. Not installed yet. But will be here soon.
> *


U GETTIN A IMP?


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

sup to the funk and the homies :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 16 2009, 12:44 AM~15676593
> *U GETTIN A IMP?
> *


In process


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2009, 11:49 PM~15676632
> *In process
> *


YEAR?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 16 2009, 12:51 AM~15676657
> *YEAR?
> *


66


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 15 2009, 11:52 PM~15676666
> *66
> *


PM SENT


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

good morning foros


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 15 2009, 08:41 PM~15673365
> *DIDNT SEE ANY PEOPLE FROM THE ULC @ THIS SHOW :angry:  WHAT HAPPENED PEOPLE!!!!
> *


  

Thanks to people that did make it out! The boys loved seeing the cars and it was a close running between Rickys monte and that white 61 Vert for Saints Choice!!  Sorry Ricky!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 16 2009, 08:16 AM~15677752
> *
> 
> Thanks to people that did make it out! The boys loved seeing the cars and it was a close running between Rickys monte and that white 61 Vert for Saints Choice!!   Sorry Ricky!
> *


so did that show go down sunday mayne my cuzin made it down there ut he said nobody was there


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:yessad: Very few people made it out. We cut it short due to the rain!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 16 2009, 09:45 AM~15677858
> *:yessad: Very few people made it out. We cut it short due to the rain!!
> *


I got your text homie... but my baby dont have a top!  We didnt get any support from the ULC either on our Oak Cliff Show and Shine... This is something that we have to talk about at the meetings...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry Peeps Didnt Make Any Shows This Weekend I Took The Family Camping... Next Time I Take A Ride To A Show Will Be When I Finish Up The 61...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 16 2009, 09:52 AM~15678233
> *Sorry Peeps Didnt Make Any Shows This Weekend I Took The Family Camping... Next Time I Take A Ride To A Show Will Be When I Finish Up The 61...
> *


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 16 2009, 08:45 AM~15677858
> *:yessad: Very few people made it out. We cut it short due to the rain!!
> *


i couldnt find the show, you said it was by 820 and saginaw???


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What's up everyone...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry that I couldn't make it to any of the shows. Been workin on my ride this past weekend as well as my kids soccer games. Oso I did want to go to urs but the wifey told me that since I had spent the weekend before gettin ready and attending the Torres show that it was family time the weekend of ur show. My time is limited due to the nature of my job. I'll be the first to tell u that I can't go to shows every weekend.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Alex....u not gonna show the regal no more?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 16 2009, 02:24 PM~15680190
> *Hey Alex....u not gonna show the regal no more?
> *


 :no:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 16 2009, 07:46 PM~15683348
> *:no:
> *


Watcha!!! Mas PUT!!!!LOL.....Fasting for the good of th 61!
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 16 2009, 08:11 PM~15683644
> *Watcha!!!  Mas PUT!!!!LOL.....Fasting for the good of th 61!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: Wanna Be Rollin Next To Blanco And The Rest Of The Homies... :


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Already


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 16 2009, 07:34 PM~15683856
> *:yes:  Wanna Be Rollin Next To Blanco And The Rest Of The Homies... :
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 16 2009, 08:34 PM~15683856
> *:yes:  Wanna Be Rollin Next To Blanco And The Rest Of The Homies... :
> *



Hell Yeah homie! I can't blame u a bit.







Sup Oscar!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, boricua87

:wave: Sup Homie??


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good foros whutz good alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 16 2009, 10:57 PM~15685567
> *whutz good foros whutz good alex
> *


Chillin Bro... And Still Working Its Going To Be A Long NIght... Ive Been Real Busy Lately >..  How You Been Homie?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 16 2009, 10:05 PM~15685668
> *Chillin Bro... And Still Working Its Going To Be A Long NIght... Ive Been Real Busy Lately >..    How You Been Homie?
> *


chillin bro bout 2 put my car up soon hopefully have most of the work done by next easter but cant wait 2 have my whip right might take it out here and there


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 16 2009, 06:16 AM~15677752
> *
> 
> Thanks to people that did make it out! The boys loved seeing the cars and it was a close running between Rickys monte and that white 61 Vert for Saints Choice!!   Sorry Ricky!
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE. IM JUST GLAD THAT THE KIDZ ENJOYED THE RIDES THAT WERE OUT THERE


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Finally figured out how to post pics from my phone :biggrin: 
The start of my fleetwood. More paint to come this week along with chrome


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Nov 17 2009, 06:50 AM~15688933
> *Finally figured out how to post  pics from my phone  :biggrin:
> The start of my fleetwood. More paint to come this week along with chrome
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 16 2009, 08:38 PM~15684579
> *Hell Yeah homie! I can't blame u a bit.
> Sup Oscar!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Finally figured out how to post pics from my phone :biggrin:
> The start of my fleetwood. More paint to come this week along with chrome
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Another day another dollar.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 11:57 AM~15690375
> *Another day another dollar.
> *


Same shit different color!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 17 2009, 11:31 AM~15690671
> *Same shit different color!!
> *


Why the sad face mijo? your getting remarried for the third time?

:biggrin: J/P


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 12:43 PM~15690836
> *Why the sad face mijo? your getting remarried for the third time?
> 
> :biggrin:  J/P
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Change Of Date Is Do To The Tejano Super Show (Odessa Tx) And Magnificos Cars show (Houston Tx) This Weekend


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 17 2009, 11:44 AM~15690859
> *
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Who Wants To Be A Monkey Today????
:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 17 2009, 01:39 PM~15691392
> *Who Wants To Be A Monkey Today????
> :0
> 
> ...


 :0 :nicoderm:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

La Quinta Inn
Odessa
5001 E. Bus. I-20
Odessa, TX 79761-3510
Phone: 1-432-333-2820
Fax: 1-432-333-4208


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Not going to Odessa after all.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 06:02 PM~15694011
> *Not going to Odessa after all.
> *


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

817 - 940 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet_@Nov 17 2009, 07:16 PM~15695359
> *817 - 940  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 12:43 PM~15690836
> *Why the sad face mijo? your getting remarried for the third time?
> 
> :biggrin:  J/P
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 17 2009, 07:56 PM~15695777
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Atleast some one thought that was funny. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DOUBLE POST!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet_@Nov 17 2009, 08:16 PM~15695359
> *817 - 940  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Wuz Popin MrPuppet???


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sup Danny.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 17 2009, 11:45 PM~15698182
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 17 2009, 11:47 PM~15698215
> *Sup Danny.
> *


Nada ... Juan so u scored a 66? post some pics.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 18 2009, 12:18 AM~15698604
> *:0
> *


recognize your primos ride.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 18 2009, 12:20 AM~15698637
> *Nada ... Juan so u scored a 66? post some pics.
> *


X2



Sup Danny I See You Puttin In Wurk


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=506769


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 18 2009, 12:21 AM~15698654
> *recognize your primos ride.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 17 2009, 11:20 PM~15698637
> *Nada ... Juan so u scored a 66? post some pics.
> *


Ainst scored it yet. trying to. Waiting on the lady to hit me back.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 18 2009, 12:28 AM~15698732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 18 2009, 01:12 AM~15699230
> *  :angel:  :angel:
> *


X2


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 17 2009, 11:45 PM~15698182
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sup Danny! I remember that ride. I wasn't in to much trouble that night. Call me when u get a chance. I got probs with melting wires.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

goog morning foros 2 damn cold


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave: Goood Morning Oscar!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: Buenos Dias, Para Todos



> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 18 2009, 12:27 AM~15698719-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...













:420: That breakfast was good at 3:30 in the morning. Will rewire your ride at my house on thursday after you get out of work.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*GOOD MORNING FUNKYTOWN... *_:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:420: That breakfast was good at 3:30 in the morning. Will rewire your ride at my house on thursday after you get out of work.
[/quote]

U got it Boss. Nice pic by the way. Waffle house is da BOMB!!!!


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 17 2009, 09:54 AM~15690964
> *Change Of Date Is Do To The Tejano Super Show (Odessa Tx) And Magnificos Cars show (Houston Tx) This Weekend
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 17 2009, 10:14 PM~15695971
> *Wuz Popin MrPuppet???
> *


NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST DROPPIN BY SHOWIN SOME LOVE TO EVERY BODY FROM THAT 817 TO 940. :biggrin: I BEN TO FWORTH COUPLE TIMES DOWN TO THE BAZZAR . I LIVED IN GRAHAM TX B4.  HAVE A COUPLE HOMIES IN FWORTH


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrpuppet_@Nov 18 2009, 11:30 AM~15702065
> *NOT MUCH HOMIE JUST DROPPIN BY SHOWIN SOME LOVE TO EVERY BODY FROM THAT 817 TO 940.  :biggrin:  I BEN TO FWORTH  COUPLE TIMES DOWN TO THE BAZZAR . I LIVED IN GRAHAM TX B4.   HAVE A COUPLE HOMIES IN FWORTH
> *


----------



## bigdaddy (Oct 2, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> > =================================
> >
> > Can't wait... My lady and me will be there.. Yes I will be there with Miss Homie Styln, what think I didn't have one...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 18 2009, 04:52 PM~15705083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

$350!!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 18 2009, 05:09 PM~15705279
> *$350!!!!!
> *


how much for the knock offs??


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Sup Funky Town??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 18 2009, 04:52 PM~15705083
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214



:wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by double o_@Nov 18 2009, 07:47 PM~15708391
> *:wave:
> *


WATS UP HOMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Double O, Lil Jesse, Ricky, Johnnyyyyyyyyyyyyy????????????????????


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 18 2009, 04:22 PM~15705447
> *how much for the knock offs??
> *


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 18 2009, 08:18 PM~15708753
> *Sup Double O, Lil Jesse, Ricky, Johnnyyyyyyyyyyyyy????????????????????
> 
> *


WATS UP HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

WASSUP
DID ANY BODY NOTICE WHAT PAGE WERE ON
817


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 18 2009, 09:18 PM~15708753
> *Sup Double O, Lil Jesse, Ricky, Johnnyyyyyyyyyyyyy????????????????????
> 
> *


not much loco,hows ur 61 coming along :dunno:


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 18 2009, 10:04 PM~15709362
> *WASSUP
> DID ANY BODY NOTICE WHAT PAGE WERE ON
> 817
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: all day


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 18 2009, 09:05 PM~15709376
> *
> *


JUST NOTICED IT *817* TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*817

The 81G*


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

dropping in marking my spot .
[/color]



 :guns: :guns:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 18 2009, 09:22 PM~15709596
> *dropping in marking my spot for the  817!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 18 2009, 11:25 PM~15709651
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Had to change it didn't sound ride :biggrin: 
To the top for 817!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

mine says 409 :banghead:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

817 awready lets hold it down


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 18 2009, 09:38 PM~15709746
> *Had to change it didn't sound ride :biggrin:
> To the top for 817!
> *


WATS UP HOMIE HOWS THE BLAZER COMING ALONG?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 18 2009, 09:57 PM~15709987
> *mine says 409 :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 18 2009, 11:57 PM~15709996
> *WATS UP HOMIE HOWS THE BLAZER COMING ALONG?
> *


 It's done we have a new project.








How's yor car doing?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 18 2009, 09:18 PM~15710265
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)




----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

WE ONLY SELL WHAT WE USE ON OUR CARS
MADE IN HOUSE AND PLATING IS AVAILABLE 
THIS WILL FIT ANY G-BODY,CADILLAC,LINCOLN TOWNCAR AS LONG AS IT HAVE A 4 LINK SUSPENTION


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 18 2009, 10:17 PM~15710245
> *It's done we have a new project.
> 
> 
> ...


THATS COOL BRO THE LINCOLN IS AT THOMAS HOUSE WAITING FOR AFTER ODESSA TO GET STARTED ON THE BODY WORK!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 18 2009, 10:57 PM~15709987
> *mine says 409 :banghead:
> *


you half as cool.


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xlno9oaJWqI&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Xlno9oaJWqI&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>​​


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 19 2009, 12:29 AM~15710394
> *THATS COOL BRO THE LINCOLN IS AT THOMAS HOUSE WAITING FOR AFTER ODESSA TO GET STARTED ON THE BODY WORK!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 19 2009, 07:55 AM~15712338
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wuz Up Fort Worth???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Change Of Date Is Do To The Tejano Super Show (Odessa Tx) And Magnificos Cars show (Houston Tx) This Weekend


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Morning!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 19 2009, 08:48 AM~15712511
> *Good Morning!!!!
> *


Whats Up Mike ??? You Going To Odessa??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2009, 12:52 AM~15710682
> *you half as cool.
> *


 :yessad: 



GOOD MORNING FOROS!!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

anybody know a junk yard with a 80's monte??


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 19 2009, 12:24 AM~15710336
> *:0
> *


WHAT UP RICH ....... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 19 2009, 12:17 AM~15710245
> *It's done we have a new project.
> 
> 
> ...


SUBLIMINAL GETTING READY FOR THE NEW YEAR  SUP DANNY!?! IM NEXT QUE NO!?! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 18 2009, 05:22 PM~15705447
> *how much for the knock offs??
> *


 :no: :no:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 19 2009, 10:24 AM~15713005
> *anybody know a junk yard with a 80's monte??
> *


Wut Parts You Looking For?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, THE MAJESTICS TX


Sup Fidel???


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 19 2009, 08:39 AM~15713134
> *Wut Parts You Looking For?
> *


dash, ac control panel, and tan interior parts


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 19 2009, 10:42 AM~15713158
> *dash, ac control panel, and tan interior parts
> *


Cool I'll Keep An Eye Out...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 19 2009, 08:49 AM~15712515
> *Whats Up Mike ??? You Going To Odessa??
> *


Naw Im going to Houston. Ill hit Odessa next year fo sho!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 19 2009, 01:05 AM~15710856
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Good Morning Danny!!! Gracias por la Ayuda! Its workin like a champ


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 19 2009, 11:58 AM~15713828
> *Naw Im going to Houston. Ill hit Odessa next year fo sho!!!
> *


Its A Cool Show...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Nov 19 2009, 10:32 AM~15713073-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Use *SEM* Paint product they are especially made to dye(paint) interior parts to factory colors. If your panels are in good shape I recomend U use this. Talk to Big Dave From Majestics and see if he carries this line of product. http://www.yourautotrim.com/semdye.html


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn Im ready for a BEER!! :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Change Of Date Is Do To The Tejano Super Show (Odessa Tx) And Magnificos Cars show (Houston Tx) This Weekend


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Almost Friday. :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Wut up homies getting ready for Odessa


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 19 2009, 07:24 PM~15718276
> *Wut up homies getting ready for Odessa
> *


SUP HOMIE!?!BE CAREFUL... NOT GOING ANYMORE...   NEXT YEAR 4-SURE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 19 2009, 06:28 PM~15718330
> *SUP HOMIE!?!BE CAREFUL... NOT GOING ANYMORE...     NEXT YEAR 4-SURE
> *


Me either, I'm out of the hospital now but can't leave town for a few days...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What up fools


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2009, 08:45 PM~15719306
> *What up fools
> *


bored as fuk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 19 2009, 08:30 PM~15719763
> *bored as fuk
> *


Just got home.  Work sux.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

anybody go 2 the meeting


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 19 2009, 10:24 AM~15713005
> *anybody know a junk yard with a 80's monte??
> *


pick n pull in fort worth has one


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 19 2009, 09:30 PM~15719763
> *bored as fuk
> *


Next Time Head Out To The Meeting


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 19 2009, 10:50 PM~15721773
> *pick n pull in fort worth has one
> *


Sup Dog.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 19 2009, 11:55 PM~15721848
> *Sup Dog.
> *


Whats up bro! hows the cutty comin along? you still got those headlight things you pm'd me about? :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 16 2009, 08:55 PM~15685537
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, boricua87
> 
> ...


Sup


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Nov 20 2009, 12:22 AM~15722195
> *Sup
> *


Wat up Charlie Brown!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Nov 20 2009, 12:22 AM~15722195
> *Sup
> *


Wat up Charlie Brown!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 19 2009, 07:31 AM~15713064
> *WHAT UP RICH ....... :biggrin:
> *


WASSUP HOMIE GOOD SEEING U @ THE MEETING. HOPE U GOT HOME OK, IBET U WERE LIKE "WHERE IS THIS GUY TAKING ME?" :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 19 2009, 11:53 PM~15721826
> *Next Time Head Out To The Meeting
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 19 2009, 11:04 PM~15721950
> *Whats up bro!  hows the cutty comin along? you still got those headlight things you pm'd me about? :biggrin:
> *


good and yes I do.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 19 2009, 11:04 PM~15721950
> *Whats up bro!  hows the cutty comin along? you still got those headlight things you pm'd me about? :biggrin:
> *


good and yes I do.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 19 2009, 11:04 PM~15721950
> *Whats up bro!  hows the cutty comin along? you still got those headlight things you pm'd me about? :biggrin:
> *


good and yes I do.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 19 2009, 11:04 PM~15721950
> *Whats up bro!  hows the cutty comin along? you still got those headlight things you pm'd me about? :biggrin:
> *


good and yes I do.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 19 2009, 11:04 PM~15721950
> *Whats up bro!  hows the cutty comin along? you still got those headlight things you pm'd me about? :biggrin:
> *


good and yes I do.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 19 2009, 11:04 PM~15721950
> *Whats up bro!  hows the cutty comin along? you still got those headlight things you pm'd me about? :biggrin:
> *


good and yes I do.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 19 2009, 11:04 PM~15721950
> *Whats up bro!  hows the cutty comin along? you still got those headlight things you pm'd me about? :biggrin:
> *


good and yes I do.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 19 2009, 11:04 PM~15721950
> *Whats up bro!  hows the cutty comin along? you still got those headlight things you pm'd me about? :biggrin:
> *


good and yes I do.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 19 2009, 11:04 PM~15721950
> *Whats up bro!  hows the cutty comin along? you still got those headlight things you pm'd me about? :biggrin:
> *


good and yes I do.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 19 2009, 11:04 PM~15721950
> *Whats up bro!  hows the cutty comin along? you still got those headlight things you pm'd me about? :biggrin:
> *


good and yes I do.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Nov 20 2009, 12:00 AM~15723313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn server did the same thing to me in the dubs and above topic but not 10 times :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

*IN RAW METAL U CAN CHOOSE TO POWDER COAT, CHROME, OR PAINT!*


















this are our drop mounts for upper trailing arms





































and the adjustable trailing arms


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 20 2009, 12:47 AM~15722536
> *Wat up Charlie Brown!
> *


 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn Juan u got a little post happy didn't ya!!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Odessa Bound!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 20 2009, 10:48 AM~15725345
> *Odessa Bound!!
> *


 :0 Have A Safe Trip Dre


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 20 2009, 10:48 AM~15725345
> *Odessa Bound!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Osoooooooooooo! :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 20 2009, 11:40 AM~15725794
> *Osoooooooooooo! :0
> *


  :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 20 2009, 11:27 AM~15725681-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See you guys out there!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 20 2009, 11:46 AM~15725865
> *You should be going too!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg+Nov 20 2009, 01:10 AM~15723492-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be safe bro. Get some good pics for me.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

yall make sure 2 make it out there its for my home boi gilbert's wife's dad thank you and hope 2 see yall out there


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2009, 12:34 PM~15726401
> *Be safe bro. Get some good pics for me.
> *


Already!!


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 20 2009, 02:02 AM~15723413
> *good  and yes I do.
> *


hit me up so i can get those this weekend if your not going to be out of town bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Nov 20 2009, 10:53 PM~15733058
> *hit me up so i can get those this weekend if your not going to be out of town bro
> *


call me tomorrow. 817-991-7732


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 20 2009, 06:36 AM~15724580
> *Damn Juan u got a little post happy didn't ya!!!!
> *


thats why he has 35,000 post


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 21 2009, 02:22 AM~15735265
> *call me tomorrow. 817-991-7732
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 21 2009, 08:12 AM~15736577
> *anybody need a g-body frame?? must take frame and body attched with engine frame is sitting on jackstands has no suspention pm me
> *


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 20 2009, 12:46 PM~15727781
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Gilbert and his wife Diana are good people!!!!! Is STREET LIFE putting on this show? Thats how this whole life style should be stepping up for each other and members!!! Good Luck on the turn out!!!! I going to try my hardest to stop by there   TTT for Ft. Wroth and this show


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 21 2009, 07:01 AM~15736273
> *thats why he has 35,000 post
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up Funkytown!!! Jus checkin in and sayin hi from houston! A lot of nice rides out here.I'll be takin pics tomorrow. Way to tired to hang out and take pics today.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 21 2009, 02:34 PM~15738767
> *Whats up Funkytown!!! Jus checkin in and sayin hi from houston! A lot of nice rides out here.I'll be takin pics tomorrow. Way to tired to hang out and take pics today.
> *


Good luck out there MIke


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 21 2009, 03:34 PM~15738767
> *Whats up Funkytown!!! Jus checkin in and sayin hi from houston! A lot of nice rides out here.I'll be takin pics tomorrow. Way to tired to hang out and take pics today.
> *


GL
----------------------------------------


Any one here in Foros. I have 3 dollar squares for Thursdays game. If any one wants to get on it LMK. (817) 991-7732  They are going fast so hit me up.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

MAJESTICS ~DFW~
IN THE HOUSE OF ODESSA
:h5: :h5:

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 21 2009, 04:53 PM~15739513
> *MAJESTICS ~DFW~
> IN THE HOUSE OF ODESSA
> :h5:  :h5:
> ...


    REPP IT FOR MUDER WORTH BRO


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 21 2009, 05:02 PM~15738931
> *Good luck out there MIke
> *





> GL
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

IM HERE TO WITH DFW MAJESTICS IN ODESSA!!! :biggrin: LOVIN THE WEATHER TO!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 21 2009, 07:54 PM~15739844
> *IM HERE TO WITH DFW MAJESTICS IN ODESSA!!! :biggrin:  LOVIN THE WEATHER TO!!
> *


Here in Odessa holla if u see me!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 21 2009, 05:54 PM~15739844
> *IM HERE TO WITH DFW MAJESTICS IN ODESSA!!! :biggrin:  LOVIN THE WEATHER TO!!
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :rofl: uffin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

D shop in the house a lot of nice rides in odessa


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: 
Snap I passed Oddesa... I'm in El Paso. Hopefully we roll out there tomorow.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

do it big foros.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Texas Honey (Mar 14, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 21 2009, 02:56 PM~15738483
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Gilbert and his wife Diana are good people!!!!! Is STREET LIFE putting on this show? Thats how this whole life style should be stepping up for each other and members!!! Good Luck on the turn out!!!! I going to try my hardest to stop by there     TTT for Ft. Wroth and this show
> *


nah bro we didnt put it together but we always make sure 2 support a fellow club member


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 21 2009, 09:38 PM~15741503
> *nah bro we didnt put it together but we always make sure 2 support a fellow club member
> *


  SUPPORT is what its all about homie!!!!!    I hope the weather works out for the show its for a good cause  I will be honest The car show me and my little bro put together at Seminary food store had a amazing turn out and it would not have been like that if if was not from the SUPPORT that everybody gave us. MAJESTICS backed us 100% on it as well as all of Fort Worth and the countless clubs and solo riders and our family. My little brother (TEXAS MASSACRE) and I just put to rest our 27 year old cousin on Friday, So I know its been hard on Diana's and Gilberts family. I used to work with Diana and know her and gilbert as well as dianas family very well, and I pray the the lord gives them the courage to get through this. I know I am rambling on but my point is it does'nt matter how we are looked at or who gets along with who...when the shit hits the fan we all come as one for one another


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 7 2009, 07:58 AM~15590149
> *Sold Sold Sold One down more to go coming close to getting the rags to the hood :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD SOLD 66 Impala super sport silver bullet going to D town thanks for your support. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

SOLD SOLD going to D town thanks for your kindness to buy my ride. :roflmao:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Nov 22 2009, 04:03 AM~15743003
> *
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Nov 21 2009, 04:34 PM~15738767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 21 2009, 11:50 PM~15741912
> *  SUPPORT is what its all about homie!!!!!      I hope the weather works out for the show its for a good cause   I will be honest The car show me and my little bro put together at Seminary food store had a amazing turn out and it would not have been like that if if was not from the SUPPORT that everybody gave us. MAJESTICS backed us 100% on it as well as all of Fort Worth and the countless clubs and solo riders and our family. My little brother (TEXAS MASSACRE) and I just put to rest our 27 year old cousin on Friday, So I know its been hard on Diana's and Gilberts family. I used to work with Diana and know her and gilbert as well as dianas family very well, and I pray the the lord gives them the courage to get through this. I know I am rambling on but my point is  it does'nt matter how we are looked at or who gets along with who...when the shit hits the fan we all come as one for one another
> *



its coo bro u talking the truth lets hold it down and show support foreal


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 22 2009, 04:10 PM~15746294
> *anybody parting out a monte need hood headerpanel and bumper idiot just hit me head on about 30 minutes ago
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 22 2009, 12:50 AM~15741912
> *  SUPPORT is what its all about homie!!!!!      I hope the weather works out for the show its for a good cause   I will be honest The car show me and my little bro put together at Seminary food store had a amazing turn out and it would not have been like that if if was not from the SUPPORT that everybody gave us. MAJESTICS backed us 100% on it as well as all of Fort Worth and the countless clubs and solo riders and our family. My little brother (TEXAS MASSACRE) and I just put to rest our 27 year old cousin on Friday, So I know its been hard on Diana's and Gilberts family. I used to work with Diana and know her and gilbert as well as dianas family very well, and I pray the the lord gives them the courage to get through this. I know I am rambling on but my point is  it does'nt matter how we are looked at or who gets along with who...when the shit hits the fan we all come as one for one another
> *


 :angel:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

MY BOI SMOOTHVEGA AND THE STREET LIFE FAM GIVING BACK 2 THE COMMUNITY ITS A ALL AGE EVENT COME THRU AND SUPPORT THIS GREAT EVENT FOR THE KIDS THANK YOU


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Nov 22 2009, 06:11 PM~15746301


theres a monte at pick n pull. n they are parting one out on craigslist


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85+Nov 22 2009, 11:33 PM~15750542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


called ol boy on craigslist he wants 50 for the hood 100 for the header 30 for the grill and 45 for the bumper ...pick & pull in gp?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85+Nov 22 2009, 11:33 PM~15750542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heres your old car bro!!

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1476982225.html


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

THIS SATURDAY WE WILL BE HAVING A TOY DRIVE AT CLICK BILLIARDS IN GRAND PRAIRIE...30 AND 360 ARE RIGHT NEXT TO THE FARE... IT IS TO BENEFIT SANTA COPS AND THE ULA TOY DRIVE. IT WILL BE FROM 4PM - 2AM AND WHO EVER BRINGS A TOY WILL GET A FREE HOUR OF POOL. PHILLY PHILL AND 1-UP RADIO WILL BE LIVE AND IN THE MIX FROM 9PM - 2AM... DRINK SPECIALS ALL NIGHT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Hella tired!! Had a blast in Odessa!! Good to see Majestics DFW out there doing there thing!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 23 2009, 12:17 PM~15753221
> *Hella tired!! Had a blast in Odessa!! Good to see Majestics DFW out there doing there thing!!
> *


Pics Or Didnt Happend?? :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 23 2009, 12:22 PM~15753267
> *Pics Or Didnt Happend?? :biggrin:
> *


IT HAPPEND...LOL 

I WAS WAITING FOR YOU AT THA CLUB...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 23 2009, 12:25 PM~15753292
> *IT HAPPEND...LOL
> 
> I WAS WAITING FOR YOU AT THA CLUB...
> ...


You take Any Pic David??? :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 23 2009, 12:25 PM~15753292
> *IT HAPPEND...LOL
> 
> I WAS WAITING FOR YOU AT THA CLUB...
> ...


 :yes: Fucking got lost in Odessa at 1:30 in the morning!! Made a wrong turn on 42nd leaving that Grahams place, ended up somewhere close to Midland!!  Had to jump back on 20 half drunk!! But hey made it back here to FOROS in 1 piece!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 23 2009, 11:28 AM~15753334
> *:yes: Fucking got lost in Odessa at 1:30 in the morning!! Made a wrong turn on 42nd leaving that Grahams place, ended up somewhere close to Midland!!   Had to jump back on 20 half drunk!! But hey made it back here to FOROS in 1 piece!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
I bet you were talking shit to Nat the whole.

"I know where Im at. STFU"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 23 2009, 11:22 AM~15753267
> *Pics Or Didnt Happend?? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

ESTILO'S PREZ HAS 2 COWBOYS/RAIDERS GAME TICKETS FOR SALE

THANKSGIVING DAY!

LEVEL 200 SECTION 26 ROW 15 
$200 EACH

SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY

CALL GIL 972-679-6593
OR CALL/TEXT TERESA 214-274-3803


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 23 2009, 12:41 PM~15753482
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> I bet you were talking shit to Nat the whole.
> 
> ...


Naw it was the other way around!! My ass got turned around over there!! Everywhere i looked it looked the same!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 23 2009, 10:17 AM~15753221
> *Hella tired!! Had a blast in Odessa!! Good to see Majestics DFW out there doing there thing!!
> *


Same here tired as hell and made it to work wont do that again next time I'm taking Monday off for sure it was good seeing all the homies in Odessa and congrats to all laters


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 23 2009, 12:28 PM~15753334
> *:yes: Fucking got lost in Odessa at 1:30 in the morning!! Made a wrong turn on 42nd leaving that Grahams place, ended up somewhere close to Midland!!   Had to jump back on 20 half drunk!! But hey made it back here to FOROS in 1 piece!!  :biggrin:
> *


HOW CAN YOU GET LOST IN A big TOWN ...LOL
:roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 23 2009, 01:27 PM~15754092
> *Same here  tired as hell and made it to work wont do that again next time I'm taking Monday off for sure it was good  seeing all the homies in Odessa and congrats to all laters
> *


THE ONLY THING I HATE WAS THE FOG COMING BACK HOME :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 23 2009, 01:31 PM~15754146
> *HOW CAN YOU GET LOST IN A big TOWN ...LOL
> :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: Half drunk and everything looked the same!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 23 2009, 12:28 PM~15753334
> *:yes: Fucking got lost in Odessa at 1:30 in the morning!! Made a wrong turn on 42nd leaving that Grahams place, ended up somewhere close to Midland!!   Had to jump back on 20 half drunk!! But hey made it back here to FOROS in 1 piece!!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: _we all got fucked up _


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 23 2009, 01:09 PM~15755324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The big M did their thing in odessa :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Post some pics up Jessie


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 23 2009, 05:35 PM~15758138
> *Post some pics up Jessie
> *


my girl took the camera with her to work but i will as soon as she gets home
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 23 2009, 07:38 PM~15758160
> *my girl took the camera with her to work but i will as soon as she gets home
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 23 2009, 04:01 PM~15756392
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 23 2009, 01:09 PM~15755324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Looking good bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Nov 23 2009, 08:58 PM~15759998
> *:thumbsup: Looking good bro.
> *


sup dog!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

ALRIGHT HERE YA GO THOMAS!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 23 2009, 10:25 AM~15753292
> *IT HAPPEND...LOL
> 
> I WAS WAITING FOR YOU AT THA CLUB...
> ...


 :0


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 23 2009, 08:10 PM~15760199
> *ALRIGHT HERE YA GO THOMAS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


dam homie love does pics and thanks for the help with setting up the ride and thanks to all the homies orele Big M


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

NO PROBLEM BRO I ENJOYED HELPING OUT.. I HHAVE ALOT OF PICS OF UR CAR BUT IM TRYING TO MAKE THEM A LIL SMALLER


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 23 2009, 09:35 PM~15760544
> *dam homie love does pics and thanks for the help with setting up the ride and thanks to all the homies orele Big M
> *


Damn Tomas thats yours? Came out bad ass.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 23 2009, 09:11 PM~15761093
> *Damn Tomas thats yours? Came out bad ass.
> *


thanks homie finally got done with it but still got a little more work


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

DFW MAJESTICS


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 23 2009, 11:50 PM~15761712
> *DFW MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> ...


thats a bad ass pics...lots of fort worth cars reppin in odesssa :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

HOW ABOUT THIS ONE THOMAS :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 23 2009, 10:50 PM~15761712
> *DFW MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 22 2009, 01:25 PM~15745263
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, blanco

Sup Oscar????


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 23 2009, 10:15 PM~15762104
> *HOW ABOUT THIS ONE THOMAS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Love them pics homie


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 23 2009, 09:50 PM~15761712
> *DFW MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bad ass picture


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Nov 23 2009, 11:50 PM~15761712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 24 2009, 12:15 AM~15762104
> *HOW ABOUT THIS ONE THOMAS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

3rd place semi in Odessa!! My son was hella excited!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2009, 10:45 AM~15765706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2009, 09:45 AM~15765706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BIKE BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 24 2009, 11:59 AM~15765832
> *NICE BIKE BRO :thumbsup:
> *


preciate the kind words!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2009, 11:45 AM~15765706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats To You An Your Lil Boy...


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 24 2009, 12:54 PM~15766395


:wave: _ GOOD MORNING LOCO_


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2009, 09:45 AM~15765706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homie y'all were looking good out there


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 23 2009, 10:50 PM~15761712
> *DFW MAJESTICS
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic, Majestics lookin good


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWEET*LIL*V+Nov 24 2009, 12:58 PM~15766442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Sweet V ! How YOu Been?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2009, 11:45 AM~15765706
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats to u and ur son on the win.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2009, 10:45 AM~15765706
> *
> 
> 
> ...



already bro congrats dre


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Nov 24 2009, 01:37 AM~15763760
> *ODESSA NEW PAPER ONLINE!
> 
> http://www.oaoa.com/sections/article/galle...39600&db=odessa
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

FOUND THIS THREAD BACK ON THE 4TH PAGE!!!!! :twak: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 25 2009, 09:49 AM~15776278
> *FOUND THIS THREAD BACK ON THE 4TH PAGE!!!!! :twak:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :angry:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 25 2009, 09:49 AM~15776278
> *FOUND THIS THREAD BACK ON THE 4TH PAGE!!!!! :twak:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


We Got To Sleep Atleast One Hour A Night :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 24 2009, 11:33 AM~15766777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 25 2009, 10:20 AM~15776456
> *We Got To Sleep Atleast One Hour A Night  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Alex!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 25 2009, 11:34 AM~15777004
> *Sup Alex!
> *


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 25 2009, 11:25 AM~15778132
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'M READY TO EAT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Nov 25 2009, 02:32 PM~15778844
> *I'M READY TO EAT!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Nov 25 2009, 12:32 PM~15778844
> *I'M READY TO EAT!! :biggrin:
> *


i AM READY TO STUFF IT :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

My A-Arms that Teco from MAJESTICS D/FW molded for me :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 25 2009, 04:35 PM~15779943
> *My A-Arms that Teco from MAJESTICS D/FW molded for me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't kno teco could get down like that :0 
They came out real nice  
Who did your chrome?


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: J-RAY, 94 SS

I need to holla at you :biggrin: :wave:
Teco got down I very happy with his work  
Pulidos did the chrome


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 25 2009, 04:50 PM~15780090
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: J-RAY, 94 SS
> 
> ...


Ready when you are.. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 25 2009, 04:35 PM~15779943
> *My A-Arms that Teco from MAJESTICS D/FW molded for me :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Johnny Dat Looks BadA$$


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 25 2009, 03:17 PM~15780325
> *Damn Johnny Dat Looks BadA$$
> *


Thx alex


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Dam and I was all happy for gettin this lil shit done and then j ray bust out with tha chromed a arms :uh:
All the nuts an bolts chromed for the front end sheetmetal also hood hinges latch etc. 








Then painted inner fenders. And corer support


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Nov 25 2009, 04:48 PM~15781271
> *Dam and I was all happy for gettin this lil shit done and then j ray bust out with tha chromed a arms :uh:
> All the nuts an bolts chromed for the front end sheetmetal also hood hinges latch etc.
> 
> ...


looks good homie, I should have painted my core support and inner fenders like you.... I painted mine but they are not as clean as that   I painted my with paint out the can :uh: we can push each other to finish these lacs


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Nov 25 2009, 06:48 PM~15781271
> *Dam and I was all happy for gettin this lil shit done and then j ray bust out with tha chromed a arms :uh:
> All the nuts an bolts chromed for the front end sheetmetal also hood hinges latch etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Honey (Mar 14, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

JUST WANT TO WISH ALL THE HOMIES AN EARLY HAPPY THANKSGIVING


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

<span style=\'color:red\'> Homies


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 25 2009, 10:26 PM~15784203
> *<span style=\'color:red\'> Homies
> *


I sent you a pm a while back. did you get it?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Never had keystone light but this bitches got me buzzin good. Happy thanksgiving from the mex


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving Everybody!!!!!!




Just thought let you guys know that I got 2nd place Semi Custom at Los Magnificos last sunday.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING 2 ALL MY LAY IT LOW FAM LET'S KEEP HOLDING THE STREETS DOWN


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Nov 26 2009, 01:35 AM~15785810
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING 2 ALL MY LAY IT LOW FAM LET'S KEEP HOLDING THE STREETS DOWN
> *




x2 Happy Thanksgiving to everyone! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 26 2009, 08:15 AM~15787306
> *x2 Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!  :biggrin:
> *


X3 Have A Great TIme With You Families And Stuff Your Selfs... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 26 2009, 01:27 AM~15785735
> *2nd place Semi Custom  at Los Magnificos last sunday
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2009, 09:37 AM~15787712
> *Congrats
> *



Thanks Bro!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2009, 07:37 AM~15787712
> *Congrats
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> theres a monte at pick n pull. n they are parting one out on craigslist


called ol boy on craigslist he wants 50 for the hood 100 for the header 30 for the grill and 45 for the bumper ...pick & pull in gp?
[/quote]
the one i saw was in funky town pick n pull


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 26 2009, 09:57 AM~15787779
> *x2  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*HAPPY THANKSGIVING & GOD BLESS LA RAZA "FUNK"*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYONE


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 26 2009, 09:43 AM~15788050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMMIT MIKE GOT ANYMORE OF THIS FIRME HYNA!!!!     
AND CONGRAT ON YOUR WIN BRO


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the familia and congrats Mike ride looking good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy Turkey Day


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING EVERYONE!
<img src=\'http://i827.photobucket.com/albums/zz200/pepper2010_bucket/smiley-thanksgiving.gif\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

GOD BLESS YOU & YOUR FAMILY!



-ISELA, MY DAD CHITO & FAMILY
(ESTILO CAR CLUB-DALLAS)


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL THE HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 26 2009, 01:27 AM~15785735
> *Happy Thanksgiving Everybody!!!!!!
> Just thought let you guys know that I got 2nd place Semi Custom  at Los Magnificos last sunday.
> 
> ...


car be looking good as hell


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492+Nov 26 2009, 12:05 PM~15788752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Germain! :biggrin: 
There was lots of G-Bodies there. Suprised I placed. Over 800 entries is what I heard was out there. It was a good show.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving to all!!! 


Car is lookin good Mike


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 23 2009, 08:10 PM~15760199
> *ALRIGHT HERE YA GO THOMAS!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Here are some pics of the cutlass mike


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, theoso8



:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 26 2009, 08:09 PM~15792645
> *Here are some pics of the cutlass mike
> *


Lookin good my brother!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 26 2009, 08:09 PM~15792645
> *Here are some pics of the cutlass mike
> *


car came out clean as hell bro..i remember when u were still workin on it a while back


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

<span style=\'color:red\'> Homies


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Congrat's to all ULC members who won in Odessa and thanks to all those who went and represented their clubs and the ULC...


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 26 2009, 10:49 PM~15794873
> *car came out clean as hell bro..i remember when u were still workin on it a while back
> *


Thanks Mike,germain it felt good to show the car for the first time can't wait until the next show and I hope all the homies and familias had a good Thanksgiving


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 23 2009, 09:36 AM~15751919
> *DON'T FORGET TOMMOROW FROM 4PM - 2AM!!!!! BRING A TOY AND GET A FREE HOUR OF POOL!!! CALL ME IF YOU NEED MORE INFO!!!! OSO- 817-205-1425
> 
> CLICKS POOL HALL
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 27 2009, 05:28 PM~15798984
> *  :wave:
> *


TTT


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2009)

LETS GO TCU


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 28 2009, 09:50 AM~15804493
> *
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

NEED THE ULC'S AND THE METROPLEX'S SUPPORT!!!!!!! FOR THE KIDS...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, TeXaS_ReGaL_85
:h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 26 2009, 08:54 AM~15787772
> *Thanks Bro!!
> *


did you get your horn put on?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Who is cruising tonight?


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

wIsH I Was .Im In ChIcAGO :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2009, 12:37 PM~15805241
> *did you get your horn put on?
> *


Sorta kinda :biggrin: Wish i could go cruisin tonite but i gotta go to work early in the mornin. Its snowin where im goin .


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Nov 28 2009, 12:22 PM~15805136
> *NEED THE ULC'S AND THE METROPLEX'S SUPPORT!!!!!!! FOR THE KIDS...
> *



Nice flyer :biggrin: Ill jus have to give a toy another day. Goin to work early in the mornin. Headin out to Albuquerque.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I gotta work tomorrow too. 













:x: new smiley


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:x: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Nov 28 2009, 07:13 PM~15807307
> *wIsH I Was .Im In ChIcAGO :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2009, 12:36 PM~15805236
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, TeXaS_ReGaL_85
> :h5:
> *


 :wave: Whats up bro!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 28 2009, 10:59 PM~15809079
> *I gotta work tomorrow too.
> :x: new smiley
> *



Thats a good one. Right back atcha.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 28 2009, 10:21 PM~15809296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't directed toward u. LOL


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## lowriviera (May 18, 2009)

Anyone know if the Benefit today at Club Mint is going to happen even if it rains?


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_GOOD MORNING RAZA_ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowriviera_@Nov 29 2009, 08:03 AM~15811616
> *Anyone know if the Benefit today at Club Mint is going to happen even if it rains?
> *


I HOPE SO :biggrin: ..WHAT TIME DOES IT START?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I gotta work.  Well if yall do any thing have fun.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Wuts up everybody I'm glad to be back home good ol DFW did a lot of traveling and I'm ready to chill with the homies


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bring that cutty out on a good day. I want to see it. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine

The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.

Phoenix, Arizona
Tampa, Florida
San Diego, California 
Albuquerque, New Mexico
Vallejo, California
Kansas City, Missouri
San Bernardino, California
Chicago, Illinois 
Denver, Colorado
Indianapolis, Indiana
Dallas, Texas
Portland, Oregon 
Pueblo, Colorado
Las Vegas, Nevada

More information regarding this new and exciting tour will be posted up as we get it, so stay tuned and keep checking up to get the 411 on the Lowrider Experience Tour 2010. I know there are a lot of questions to be answered, but please be patient, all the information will be released soon.

Toro
Ediitor-Impalas Magazine and American Bombs


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 29 2009, 07:08 PM~15814981
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 29 2009, 07:24 PM~15815665
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :machinegun: :scrutinize:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 29 2009, 09:25 AM~15812142
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 29 2009, 06:08 PM~15814981
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 29 2009, 10:12 PM~15816280
> *:uh:
> *



:angry:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> ========================================


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Back to work again today. :thumbsdown: thats life making that money que no. :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

My x-mas gifts for myself has came true dont need anymore cars 59 impala rag, 1962 impala rag 1965 impala rag 1966 impala rag and 1967 impala rag sorry no more hardtops only rags call me ragtop benny from funkytown texas holla if you see me homies also these rags will not be for sale will be for my kids down the road. peace out :biggrin: :wave: :rofl:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 30 2009, 02:08 AM~15819259
> *My x-mas gifts for myself has came true dont need anymore cars 59 impala rag, 1962 impala rag 1965 impala rag 1966 impala rag and 1967 impala rag sorry no more hardtops only rags call me ragtop benny from funkytown texas holla if you see me homies also these rags will not be for sale will be for my kids down the road. peace out  :biggrin:  :wave:  :rofl:
> *


Where's the pics :dunno:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Nov 29 2009, 07:24 PM~15815665
> *:scrutinize:
> *


I just copied and pasted.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 29 2009, 06:08 PM~15814981
> *ODB Productions presents the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour with exclusive coverage presented to you by Impalas Magazine and Lowrider Magazine
> 
> The tour is to start in March 2010. All dates will be announced soon.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, 81.7.TX., TheTexasGoldPlater, Texas 61 Impala


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Nov 30 2009, 05:41 AM~15819874
> *Where's the pics :dunno:
> *


The 59 rag 62 rag, and 66 rag is in omaha nebraska will pick up before the end of the year the 65 ss convertible is on craiglist and my 67 rag is this one homie.









by the way not for sale homies :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning Foros from Albuquereque!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 30 2009, 09:18 AM~15820295
> *Good morning Foros from Albuquereque!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 30 2009, 09:23 AM~15820318
> *:0
> *


What's up Alex! Its not as cold as I thought it would be. I did hit some snow from Amarillo to Santa Rosa. How's the weather there! Ill be back home tonight.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 29 2009, 12:30 PM~15812567
> *Wuts up everybody I'm glad to be back home good ol DFW did a lot of traveling and I'm ready to chill with the homies
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Nov 30 2009, 09:38 AM~15820370
> *What's up Alex! Its not as cold as I thought it would be. I did hit some snow from Amarillo to Santa Rosa. How's the weather there! Ill be back home tonight.
> *


Its Chilly Outside Not That Bad Tho... Tomorrow And The Next Day Thats When Its Going To Get Alittle Worst..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 30 2009, 11:47 AM~15821155
> *Its Chilly Outside Not That Bad Tho... Tomorrow And The Next Day Thats When Its Going To Get Alittle Worst..
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*WHATS GOOD FOROS* :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Nov 30 2009, 04:10 PM~15823418
> *WHATS GOOD FOROS :wave:
> *


Wuts Going Down Albert???


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 30 2009, 02:51 PM~15823735
> *Wuts Going Down Albert???
> *


JUST HERE CHILLIN HOMIE


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up jente we are getting back into things back at D Shop homies


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 30 2009, 05:28 PM~15825209
> *What's up jente we are getting back into things back at D Shop homies
> *


wats up thomas!! :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

QUE ONDAS LOCOS . IT COLD OUT HERE hno:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 30 2009, 06:21 PM~15825807
> *QUE ONDAS LOCOS . IT COLD OUT HERE  hno:
> *


que onda fidel. i hate this weather!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I heard Chino from Irving Customz got himself a 4 pointer deer over the weekend.. Could it have been Bambi :0 ??? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 30 2009, 09:31 PM~15826608
> *I heard Chino from Irving Customz got himself a 4 pointer deer over the weekend.. Could it have been Bambi :0 ??? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Nov 29 2009, 09:26 PM~15818019
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 30 2009, 09:47 AM~15821155
> *Its Chilly Outside Not That Bad Tho... Tomorrow And The Next Day Thats When Its Going To Get Alittle Worst..
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 30 2009, 06:21 PM~15825807
> *QUE ONDAS LOCOS . IT COLD OUT HERE  hno:
> *


QUE ONDAS HOMIE SURE WAS COLD SUNDAY......


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Dec 1 2009, 02:01 AM~15830108
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 30 2009, 10:54 PM~15827716
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

THOSE THAT WERE IN THE PLEASE PM ME UR NAME & PHONE NUMBER PLEASE....ARTISTS WANT TO INVITE YOU TO AN EVENT THEY ARE HAVING...

<img src=\'http://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w275/stilldoublex/EddiesBackBar.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by geovela86_@Nov 24 2009, 08:53 PM~15770975
> *
> 
> 
> ...




http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=19708


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2009, 09:53 AM~15832481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Dec 1 2009, 12:24 PM~15833911
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Que pasa Danny!!! You finally make it back??


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Qvo Albert!! WHere you be at today??


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Thought Id share with you on the hard work Boricua87 put in
http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/IqwT3f0Sf0TIrwOj


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Dec 1 2009, 12:44 PM~15834048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


que onda lil jesse :wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

que onda lil jesse :wave:
[/quote]

nothing here just chillin on my day off :biggrin: . u going to the dance this sat?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> que onda lil jesse :wave:


nothing here just chillin on my day off :biggrin: . u going to the dance this sat?
[/quote]
:yes: yes sir :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

cool were gona try to go too


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Dec 1 2009, 01:24 PM~15834393
> *cool were gona try to go too
> *


well if yall go will have a great time


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Dec 1 2009, 01:27 PM~15834426
> *well if yall go will have a great time
> *


im ready to drop it like its hot!! :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Dec 1 2009, 04:22 PM~15834981
> *im ready to drop it like its hot!! :biggrin:
> *










lol


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Nov 22 2009, 02:03 AM~15743003
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Might be missing this meeting as well.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 1 2009, 06:25 PM~15836375
> *Might be missing this meeting as well.
> *


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 1 2009, 03:24 PM~15835670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 1 2009, 12:52 PM~15834114
> *Thought Id share with you on the hard work Boricua87 put in
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/IqwT3f0Sf0TIrwOj
> *


 :nono:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 1 2009, 02:52 PM~15834114
> *Thought Id share with you on the hard work Boricua87 put in
> http://sendables.jibjab.com/view/IqwT3f0Sf0TIrwOj
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Qvo Albert!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning Funkytown!!! Its snowing!!!


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Its snowin like a mufuka out here in arlington :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Dec 2 2009, 07:40 AM~15842977
> *Its snowin like a mufuka out here in arlington  :0
> *


its snowin in Dallas @ whats up bob


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 2 2009, 08:41 AM~15842984
> *its snowin in Dallas @ whats up bob
> *


Snowing like a MOFO here in Denton!! :angry:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Dec 2 2009, 08:40 AM~15842977
> *Its snowin like a mufuka out here in arlington  :0
> *


Hell yea it is...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 2 2009, 06:24 AM~15842921
> *Good morning Funkytown!!! Its snowing!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good foros as long as the snow doesnt stick 2 the ground im coo but its about time it snowed foreal


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 2 2009, 08:41 AM~15842984
> *its snowin in Dallas @ whats up bob
> *


Just woke up from my mornin nap  
You workin sat.?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I SEE NO SNOW. :scrutinize:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2009, 12:30 PM~15844938
> *I SEE NO SNOW. :scrutinize:
> *


did you just wake up?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP FOROS!?! READY FOR SATURDAY!?!?!?!?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good juan whut u been up 2 bro


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 2 2009, 01:36 PM~15845819
> *SUP FOROS!?! READY FOR SATURDAY!?!?!?!?
> *


OSO!!! :wave:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 30 2009, 11:26 PM~15830326
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> *[TechniquesOG,Nov 29 2009, 03:53 AM~15811186]
> 
> ========================================
> *


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2009, 08:53 AM~15832481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 24 2009, 10:39 AM~15766851
> *
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Its is cold outside cant work on the impala's today. :thumbsdown:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------



:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Dec 2 2009, 01:44 PM~15845962
> *OSO!!!  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Dec 2 2009, 12:35 PM~15845801
> *did you just wake up?
> *


bout an hour before the post. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Dec 2 2009, 12:42 PM~15845926
> *whutz good juan whut u been up 2 bro
> *


Staying busy at work. Statrting up a lil side hustle here soon. Get a lil extra paper in my pocket


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 2 2009, 03:42 PM~15847515
> *Its is cold outside cant work on the impala's today. :thumbsdown:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

HEY HOMIES I HAVE 2 TICKETS TO THE ULA CHRISTMAS PARTY FOR THIS FRIDAY, IM NOT ABLE TO MAKE IT, SO THAT BEING SAID IM ASKING $20 FOR THEM. HIT ME UP IF U WANT THEM.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 2 2009, 06:00 PM~15849038
> *:scrutinize:
> *


It needs to be hot not cold to work outside. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats going on Fort Worth


----------



## ThatOneEmoKid (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi, im from Granbury(about thirty minutes from fort worth) 
I had no idea there were this many lowriders around my town!

It would be pretty sweet to go to a show or get together, but everytime i try to talk to a low low owner they always look like they wanna kill me.lol

Would it be cool for a scronny white boy to join in on the fun? I dont have a real lowrider, but iv'e always loved them and want to build one oneday.



Jeff.


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ThatOneEmoKid_@Dec 2 2009, 08:55 PM~15851415
> *Hi, im from Granbury(about thirty minutes from fort worth)
> I had no idea there were this many lowriders around my town!
> 
> ...


Go to 1 of the u.l.c meetings.....and pick up the bar tab then everybody will like you or don't pick it up ....and then you get this. 
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Toro_@Nov 30 2009, 11:04 PM~15830140
> *Just got the dates and cities for the Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour.....pack your bags....it's road trip time......
> 
> Lowrider Experience 2010 Tour Schedule*
> ...


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 2 2009, 02:47 PM~15847569
> *
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ThatOneEmoKid_@Dec 2 2009, 08:55 PM~15851415
> *Hi, im from Granbury(about thirty minutes from fort worth)
> I had no idea there were this many lowriders around my town!
> 
> ...



go to a ULC meeting bro. Meet the peeps


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ThatOneEmoKid_@Dec 2 2009, 07:55 PM~15851415
> *Hi, im from Granbury(about thirty minutes from fort worth)
> I had no idea there were this many lowriders around my town!
> 
> ...


If scrawny white kids were not excepted then Dunk420 AKA Chris would have problems. LOL Come to a ULC meeting located in White Settlement.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 2 2009, 05:31 PM~15848673
> *bout an hour before the post. :biggrin:
> *


yea then you were probably sleeping during the snow bro!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Dec 2 2009, 07:28 PM~15851835
> *Go to 1 of the u.l.c meetings.....and pick up the bar tab then everybody will like you or don't pick it up ....and then you get this.
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yous a foo  ..............
BUT its real talk :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Dec 2 2009, 10:39 PM~15854049
> *yea then you were probably sleeping during the snow bro!
> *


I was.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ThatOneEmoKid_@Dec 2 2009, 08:55 PM~15851415
> *Hi, im from Granbury(about thirty minutes from fort worth)
> I had no idea there were this many lowriders around my town!
> 
> ...


Sup Jeff Everyone is Welcome To The ULC Meetings. Its Free And Lots Of Cool Peeps..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.stickam.com/1upradio


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Today's Birthdays 
16 members are celebrating their birthday today
sexymarth(4), Ryan K(94), white64(27), Y U H8TIN(26), little chris(24), CLINT(26), BigL(19), rfigudig(25), hypnotxvice213(29), hitinswchzonbichs(27), MARIO_B(28), hypnotxpres704(29), crowthejuggalo(17), lucas s drake(31), Tony bigdog(34), *SINICTX(25) *
:0


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 3 2009, 09:36 AM~15856790
> *Today's Birthdays
> 16 members are celebrating their birthday today
> sexymarth(4), Ryan K(94), white64(27), Y U H8TIN(26), little chris(24), CLINT(26), BigL(19), rfigudig(25), hypnotxvice213(29), hitinswchzonbichs(27), MARIO_B(28), hypnotxpres704(29), crowthejuggalo(17), lucas s drake(31), Tony bigdog(34), SINICTX(25)
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 3 2009, 08:36 AM~15856790
> *Today's Birthdays
> 16 members are celebrating their birthday today
> sexymarth(4), Ryan K(94), white64(27), Y U H8TIN(26), little chris(24), CLINT(26), BigL(19), rfigudig(25), hypnotxvice213(29), hitinswchzonbichs(27), MARIO_B(28), hypnotxpres704(29), crowthejuggalo(17), lucas s drake(31), Tony bigdog(34), SINICTX(25)
> ...


:0 Happy Birth Day dog. have a good one


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 3 2009, 12:35 PM~15858163
> *:0 Happy Birth Day dog. have a good one
> *


X2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Selling all the bike parts I got so I can put the money into my car... Make offers





































GOOD CHRISTMAS GIFTS!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 3 2009, 08:36 AM~15856790
> *Today's Birthdays
> 16 members are celebrating their birthday today
> sexymarth(4), Ryan K(94), white64(27), Y U H8TIN(26), little chris(24), CLINT(26), BigL(19), rfigudig(25), hypnotxvice213(29), hitinswchzonbichs(27), MARIO_B(28), hypnotxpres704(29), crowthejuggalo(17), lucas s drake(31), Tony bigdog(34), SINICTX(25)
> ...


happy birthday homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 3 2009, 01:25 PM~15858726
> *Selling all the bike parts I got so I can put the money into my car... Make offers
> 
> 
> ...


I Got A Bag Of Chips And Some Bubble Gum.... :cheesy: 

Good Luck On Tha Sale Oso


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 3 2009, 02:20 PM~15859443
> *I Got A Bag Of Chips And Some Bubble Gum....  :cheesy:
> 
> Good Luck On Tha Sale Oso
> *


I TAKE PAYMENTS IN CASH, MONEY ORDER, AND BEER... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 3 2009, 02:21 PM~15859455
> *I TAKE PAYMENTS IN CASH, MONEY ORDER, AND BEER... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BAD TIMES 79, theoso8, TheTexasGoldPlater, Loco 61
:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Dec 3 2009, 02:25 PM~15859508
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BAD TIMES 79, theoso8, TheTexasGoldPlater, Loco 61
> :wave:
> *


SUP HOMIES!?! READY FOR SATURDAY!?!? ALEX SAID HE GOT FIRST ROUND!!!


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 3 2009, 12:27 PM~15859536
> *SUP HOMIES!?! READY FOR SATURDAY!?!? ALEX SAID HE GOT FIRST ROUND!!!
> *


hell yea i am ready :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 3 2009, 07:36 AM~15856790
> *Today's Birthdays
> 16 members are celebrating their birthday today
> sexymarth(4), Ryan K(94), white64(27), Y U H8TIN(26), little chris(24), CLINT(26), BigL(19), rfigudig(25), hypnotxvice213(29), hitinswchzonbichs(27), MARIO_B(28), hypnotxpres704(29), crowthejuggalo(17), lucas s drake(31), Tony bigdog(34), SINICTX(25)
> ...


Happy b day homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Dec 3 2009, 02:25 PM~15859508
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BAD TIMES 79, theoso8, TheTexasGoldPlater, Loco 61
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Dec 3 2009, 12:25 PM~15859508
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: BAD TIMES 79, theoso8, TheTexasGoldPlater, Loco 61
> :wave:
> *


What's up people's look like we busy working lol


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 3 2009, 02:31 PM~15859594
> *What's up people's look like we busy working lol
> *



:no: :no: :no: hno: :banghead:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 2 2009, 07:55 PM~15850514
> *HEY HOMIES I HAVE 2 TICKETS TO THE ULA CHRISTMAS PARTY FOR THIS FRIDAY, IM NOT ABLE TO MAKE IT, SO THAT BEING SAID IM ASKING $20 FOR THEM. HIT ME UP IF U WANT THEM.
> *



:uh: 


:nono: :nono:

there's a guest list fool! and u can make it!!! u aint gotta lie craig! LOL!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 3 2009, 04:20 PM~15860663
> *:uh:
> :nono: :nono:
> 
> ...


An The Peeps That He Sales The Tickets To Will Be The Torres Couple


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 3 2009, 05:18 PM~15861227
> *An The Peeps That He Sales The Tickets To Will Be The Torres Couple
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 3 2009, 01:25 PM~15858726
> *Selling all the bike parts I got so I can put the money into my car... Make offers
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH FOR ALL CHROME BIKE :0


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

I WANNA THANK ALL THE HOMIES THAT WISHED ME A GOOD B DAY HAVE 2 WAIT TILL THE WEEKEND 2 DO SOMETHING


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 3 2009, 05:23 PM~15861280
> *HOW MUCH FOR ALL CHROME BIKE :0
> *


MAKE ME AN OFFER BIG DOG... OR TRADE... :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 2 2009, 04:55 PM~15850514
> *HEY HOMIES I HAVE 2 TICKETS TO THE ULA CHRISTMAS PARTY FOR THIS FRIDAY, IM NOT ABLE TO MAKE IT, SO THAT BEING SAID IM ASKING $20 FOR THEM. HIT ME UP IF U WANT THEM.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 3 2009, 03:34 PM~15860253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 3 2009, 09:36 PM~15864005
> *
> *











YOU READY!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TGIF!! :420:



Today's Birthdays 
13 members are celebrating their birthday today
WALT CUSTOMS(29), sugafree(29), blznss(24), B.I.G. Sergio(27), cre8nhavoc(32), Nala26(26), *Artistics.TX(22) *,Dirk(21), CoupeDeville(21), B.dizzle(35), 1moreREGAL(30), CHUCOs CUTTY(19), azteclords830(24) 
:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 4 2009, 12:57 AM~15866723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :h5: 















-----------------------------------------------------------------------










------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 4 2009, 06:39 AM~15868358
> *TGIF!!  :420:
> Today's Birthdays
> 13 members are celebrating their birthday today
> ...


from one fat ass to another .......Happy birthday bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Dec 4 2009, 08:39 AM~15868358-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

Here You Go Juan Get It


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Dec 4 2009, 09:00 AM~15868433
> *from one fat ass to another .......Happy birthday bro
> *


X2!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 4 2009, 10:13 AM~15868805
> *X3!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

YOU READY!!!!

THAT PIC LOOKS REAL FAMILIAR



> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 4 2009, 07:31 AM~15868914
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 4 2009, 08:29 AM~15868902
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 4 2009, 11:22 AM~15869372
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
you memmber


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Dec 4 2009, 11:23 AM~15869385
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 3 2009, 07:11 PM~15862444
> *
> *



:angry: 

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 4 2009, 11:41 AM~15869562
> *:angry:
> 
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 4 2009, 11:41 AM~15869562
> *:angry:
> 
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :rant: :guns:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 4 2009, 06:39 AM~15868358
> *TGIF!!  :420:
> Today's Birthdays
> 13 members are celebrating their birthday today
> ...


Happy b day Holmes.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

THANKS GUYS


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 3 2009, 11:57 PM~15866723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u cant hang!!!!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

happy birthday bro i didnt know ur b day was on the 4th


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Dec 4 2009, 03:44 PM~15872552
> *happy birthday bro i didnt know ur b day was on the 4th
> *


haha yeah big bad double duece. LOL I gotta get to work.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

R.I.P PIMP C


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2009, 04:53 PM~15872646
> *haha yeah big bad double duece. LOL I gotta get to work.
> *


Tonight My Cuz Mayra Well Be Kickin It At Neon Nights On 28th Street For
Her Birthday... You Guys Stop By After THe ULC Meeting... See You There Juan


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 4 2009, 10:39 AM~15869536
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX+Dec 4 2009, 04:37 PM~15873006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL U just assume Ima go. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2009, 07:36 PM~15874224
> *only thing I hate about my birthday
> LOL U just assume Ima go. :biggrin:
> *


Better Then Staying On Layitlow All Night On Your BDay :biggrin: J/K


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Dec 4 2009, 08:31 AM~15869464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue: :buttkick:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

lets give back 2 the streets if u love hitting the streets its time 2 give back let's put it on for our city 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------










-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

found this on e-bay....FAIL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Dec 5 2009, 12:03 AM~15877388
> *found this on e-bay....FAIL
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 4 2009, 06:47 PM~15874328
> *Better Then Staying On Layitlow All Night On Your BDay :biggrin:  J/K
> *


unfortunately that seems to be my fate. Barely got home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 4 2009, 11:09 PM~15877435
> *unfortunately that seems to be my fate. Barely got home.
> *


x2


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

TONIGHT THE NIGHT.... DRESS TO IMPRESS....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2009, 01:09 AM~15877435
> *unfortunately that seems to be my fate. Barely got home.
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 5 2009, 07:51 AM~15879394
> *
> 
> TONIGHT THE NIGHT.... DRESS TO IMPRESS....
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2009, 01:09 AM~15877435
> *unfortunately that seems to be my fate. Barely got home.
> *


:angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 5 2009, 01:19 PM~15880624
> *:angry:
> *


you know what Im trying to do. cant spend money like that. as tempting as it is.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2009, 02:24 PM~15880661
> *you know what Im trying to do. cant spend money like that. as tempting as it is.
> *


 :ugh: Money??? We Had Your Drinks :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 5 2009, 01:26 PM~15880680
> *:ugh:  Money??? We Had Your Drinks  :uh:
> *


I dont fuck with hand outs.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Artistics.TX, TeXaS_ReGaL_85,
Sup dog. you still want them euro pieces?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2009, 02:29 PM~15880701
> *I dont fuck with hand outs.
> *


You Took The Beer I Give You Last Time :uh: LOL Not Hand Outs Its Just What Friends Do...  See You At The Majestics ULC Dance Tonight Juan


One More Thing Happy Birthday To Oscar (Blanco) :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2009, 02:29 PM~15880701
> *I dont fuck with hand outs.
> *


***** it was ur bday :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 5 2009, 02:39 PM~15880762
> *You Took The Beer I Give You Last Time :uh:  LOL Not Hand Outs  Its Just What Friends Do...       See You At The Majestics ULC Dance Tonight Juan
> One More Thing    Happy Birthday To Oscar  (Blanco) :biggrin:
> *


happy bday oscar


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 5 2009, 01:39 PM~15880762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2009, 02:59 PM~15880879
> *I bought you one too and if I didnt I will.
> :|
> x2
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 5 2009, 02:39 PM~15880762
> *
> One More Thing    Happy Birthday To Oscar  (Blanco) :biggrin:
> *


 :0 happy birthday homie


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 5 2009, 01:39 PM~15880762
> *You Took The Beer I Give You Last Time :uh:  LOL Not Hand Outs  Its Just What Friends Do...       See You At The Majestics ULC Dance Tonight Juan
> One More Thing    Happy Birthday To Oscar  (Blanco) :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks dog


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 5 2009, 01:48 PM~15880817
> *happy bday oscar
> *


thanks 81.7.TX :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Dec 5 2009, 02:34 PM~15881135
> *:0 happy birthday homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*take alot of pictures for us that wont make it* :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 5 2009, 05:48 PM~15882362
> * take alot of pictures for us that wont make it :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Oscar!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 5 2009, 09:11 PM~15883913
> *Happy Birthday Oscar!!!
> *


thanks Big Mike :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Oscar!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

good f%#kin time 2 nite evryone had fun .THIS IS WHAT IT IS ABOUT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Dec 5 2009, 04:48 PM~15882362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MISS OUT Homies good nice dance allot of homies missing from this event hope to you all at the next event the Majestics / ULC Toy Drive 13 Dec 2009 at the Mint located at RidgMar Hall


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 6 2009, 09:36 AM~15887386
> *SOME PICS I TOOK OF LAST NIGHT HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 6 2009, 10:35 AM~15887738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Great time see next time HOMIES


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

GREAT PARTY! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 5 2009, 02:30 PM~15880713
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Artistics.TX, TeXaS_ReGaL_85,
> Sup dog. you still want them euro pieces?
> *


yes bro give me a shout when you available :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Dec 6 2009, 05:52 PM~15890619
> *yes bro give me a shout when you available :biggrin:
> *


Always available. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Dec 6 2009, 12:15 PM~15888925
> *GREAT PARTY! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 WE DID HAVE A GOOD TIME


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 4 2009, 01:04 PM~15870333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Estrella Car Club_@Dec 6 2009, 03:55 PM~15889179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Christmas to everyone....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 7 2009, 09:36 AM~15897052
> *TTT
> *


 :angry: :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 7 2009, 08:04 AM~15897212
> *NICE PIC ALEX.. THE VFW WAS VERY PLEASE WITH THE MAJESTICS AND ULC AND INVITE US TO COME AGAIN !!!!</span>[/i]*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

MAJESTICS DFW AND THE ULC DANCE CHECK IT OUT PIC....... CLICK LINK


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

THE TOY DONATION BOX WILL BE AT CLICK'S IN ARLINGTON UNTIL THIS SATURDAY NIGHT THE 12TH... WE COULD USE SOME SUPPORT... 1-UP RADIO WILL BE LIVE AND SUBLIMINAL C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS SATURDAY FROM 9PM-2AM... COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US, FREE HOUR OF POOL IF YOU BRING A TOY. $4.50 BIG ASS BEERS AND $7 PITCHERS...  :biggrin: $2.50 ROYAL FAWKS :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Dec 7 2009, 12:01 PM~15899512
> *
> *


que onda augie! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Dec 7 2009, 04:16 PM~15902221
> *que onda augie! :biggrin:
> *


wuz up lil homie! :wave:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 7 2009, 08:51 PM~15904458
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2009, 07:23 AM~15910299
> *Good Morning
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2009, 08:23 AM~15910299
> *Good Morning
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 7 2009, 12:30 PM~15899819
> *THE TOY DONATION BOX WILL BE AT CLICK'S IN ARLINGTON UNTIL THIS SATURDAY NIGHT THE 12TH... WE COULD USE SOME SUPPORT... 1-UP RADIO WILL BE LIVE AND SUBLIMINAL C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS SATURDAY FROM 9PM-2AM... COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US, FREE HOUR OF POOL IF YOU BRING A TOY. $4.50 BIG ASS BEERS AND $7 PITCHERS...    :biggrin: $2.50 ROYAL FAWKS :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2009, 06:23 AM~15910299
> *Good Morning
> *


Morning Homie !!!!!!!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2009, 07:23 AM~15910299
> *Good Morning
> *


Q-VO Homie :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Dec 7 2009, 12:01 PM~15899512
> *
> *


Orale Augie..... what up Homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 8 2009, 08:37 AM~15910915
> *Orale Augie..... what up Homie
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Dec 8 2009, 11:41 AM~15911401
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Dec 8 2009, 08:33 AM~15910336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres MORE Pics Of The Majestic / ULC Dance


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2009, 02:13 PM~15913479
> *Heres MORE Pics Of The Majestic / ULC Dance
> *



 what up alex


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 8 2009, 10:42 AM~15911890
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89+Dec 8 2009, 03:25 PM~15913589-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2009, 01:35 PM~15913674
> *Just Here Chillin At Work... How About You Bro??
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Dec 8 2009, 01:48 PM~15913783
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats going on Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 8 2009, 07:48 PM~15916518
> *Whats going on Foros
> *


Whats Up Juaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaan!?


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 6 2009, 08:39 PM~15891682
> *Always available. :biggrin:
> *


ill hit you up this weekend


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up homies that's a bad ass video Alex


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 8 2009, 07:14 PM~15917667
> *What's up homies that's a bad ass video Alex
> *


que onda thomas!! :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Wuts up fool


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2009, 07:03 PM~15917531
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Love that video we were at that super show we met Ice Cube after the show to bad my brother forgot to charge his camera and we did not get pics but we did get cubes autograph on a super show shirt thanks to Kebo.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats Good funky town


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 8 2009, 11:21 PM~15919454
> *Wats Good funky town
> *


whats goin on bro


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning everybody! Anyone know Chris is doing after the accident?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 8 2009, 10:21 PM~15919454
> *Wats Good funky town
> *


Que onda TIMER... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 9 2009, 10:27 AM~15923214
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 9 2009, 09:49 AM~15922946
> *Que onda TIMER... :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Sup Carlos.... I send u a tex not sure if u got but I need a battery by Friday.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 9 2009, 01:10 PM~15924887
> *Sup Carlos.... I send u a tex not sure if u got but I need a battery by Friday.
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 9 2009, 12:10 PM~15924887
> *Sup Carlos.... I send u a tex not sure if u got but I need a battery by Friday.
> *


Yeah homie makin a call right now to check bro...


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 9 2009, 12:38 PM~15925243
> *:0
> *


Whats up David y Tomas :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

WHATS UP MR. LOS :wave:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Dec 9 2009, 02:24 PM~15926230
> *WHATS UP MR. LOS :wave:
> *


Watcha vato, how have you been homie and I'm ready for my 2wk off of work till the 1st.. Whats do you have to work on ride wise??? Holla at me.

Can't find Alex!!!! lol :wave: :wave: :wave: 

*ULC TTT*


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 9 2009, 01:44 PM~15926415
> *Watcha vato, how have you been homie and I'm ready for my 2wk off of work till the 1st..  Whats do you have to work on ride wise???  Holla at me.
> 
> Can't find Alex!!!!  lol  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> ...


WE BEEN GOOD HOMIE HOW BOUT U? GOT MR.GARCIA'S RIDE!  WISH I WAS WORKING SO I CAN GET OFF :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Dec 9 2009, 04:08 PM~15926701
> *WE BEEN GOOD HOMIE HOW BOUT U? GOT MR.GARCIA'S RIDES!  WISH I WAS WORKING SO I CAN GET OFF :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Dec 9 2009, 03:08 PM~15926701
> *WE BEEN GOOD HOMIE HOW BOUT U? GOT MR.GARCIA'S RIDE!  WISH I WAS WORKING SO I CAN GET OFF :biggrin:
> *


Well I'll give you hand since I will be bore so I will be at my new home so make room!!! lol :loco: :loco:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 9 2009, 03:44 PM~15926415
> *Watcha vato, how have you been homie and I'm ready for my 2wk off of work till the 1st..  Whats do you have to work on ride wise???  Holla at me.
> 
> Can't find Alex!!!!  lol  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> ...


 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

Can't find Alex!!!! lol :scrutinize: 
:uh: 
:around:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 9 2009, 05:10 PM~15927428
> *Can't find Alex!!!!  lol  :scrutinize:
> :uh:
> :around:
> *


 :0


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2009, 04:14 PM~15927471
> *:0
> *


Was BORED at work 2day Alex :biggrin: .... Anybody doing a party, get 2gether, or just eat sum wings from *HOOTERS*??? Bc it sounds like a plan!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 9 2009, 02:49 PM~15927196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 9 2009, 12:28 PM~15925781
> *Whats up David y Tomas :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Que Pasa carlos y augie here chillin


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 9 2009, 06:33 PM~15928366
> *Was BORED at work 2day Alex :biggrin: ....  Anybody doing a party, get 2gether, or just eat sum wings from HOOTERS???  Bc it sounds like a plan!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Party At 5th Element In Dallas And Toy Drive In Arlington At Clicks Sports Bar This Saturday


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 9 2009, 08:15 PM~15929497
> *What's up alex
> *


Chillin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

BORED!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 9 2009, 08:20 PM~15930385
> *BORED!!!
> *


x2  :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2009, 07:38 PM~15929074
> *Party At I WILL CUTTTTTT U :angry: LOL*


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Dec 9 2009, 03:08 PM~15926701
> *WE BEEN GOOD HOMIE HOW BOUT U? GOT MR.GARCIA'S RIDE!  WISH I WAS WORKING SO I CAN GET OFF :biggrin:
> *


CUANDO NO :biggrin:


----------



## chevythang (Mar 1, 2007)

good morning ttt


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

"R.I.P. Lil Homie Donut" Sweet_Me :0


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*GOODMORNING RAZA DE EL FT WORTH *_:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 10 2009, 10:03 AM~15935479
> *"R.I.P. Lil Homie Donut"  Sweet_Me :0
> *


   :dunno: :dunno: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 10 2009, 10:22 AM~15935597
> *    :dunno:  :dunno:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

WrJd_KbJRnY&feature=related


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up Alwx!!! How you be HOMIE!!! :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 9 2009, 02:27 PM~15925768
> *Yeah homie makin a call right now to check bro...
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 9 2009, 02:49 PM~15927188
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT'S UP MR. DAVID! :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I was putting on my euro today and was under my car and I saw a little black box tucked into the frame. So I pulled it out and inside was a old set of keys. Look pretty old too.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 02:19 PM~15938079
> *I was putting on my euro today and was under my car and I saw a little black box tucked into the frame. So I pulled it out and inside was a old set of keys. Look pretty old too.
> 
> 
> ...


WOW... :0 :0 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 10 2009, 02:21 PM~15938099
> *WOW... :0  :0  :0
> *


I locked me keys in my car once and and broke my key in half once. sure wish I new they were there.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 03:19 PM~15938079
> *I was putting on my euro today and was under my car and I saw a little black box tucked into the frame. So I pulled it out and inside was a old set of keys. Look pretty old too.
> 
> 
> ...


too bad they were not kilos  ... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 10 2009, 03:51 PM~15938346
> *too bad they were not kilos  ...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 03:19 PM~15938079
> *I was putting on my euro today and was under my car and I saw a little black box tucked into the frame. So I pulled it out and inside was a old set of keys. Look pretty old too.
> 
> 
> ...


You Working On Your Ride Juan???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC Benefit Car Show Pics


Torres Empire Car Show Pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 10 2009, 02:54 PM~15938376
> *You Working On Your Ride Juan???
> *


I was. my brother dog started crying. had to come inside.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 10 2009, 02:51 PM~15938346
> *too bad they were not kilos  ...  :biggrin:
> *


If they were I would not be on LIL talking about them. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 04:04 PM~15938490
> *I was. my brothers dog started crying. had to come inside.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 10 2009, 03:09 PM~15938541
> *
> *


Im prolly gonna go out there and try and finish fuckin with it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 04:20 PM~15938665
> *Im prolly gonna go out there and try and finish fuckin with it.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 04:04 PM~15938490
> *I was. my brother dog started crying. had to come inside.
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 03:19 PM~15938079
> *I was putting on my euro today and was under my car and I saw a little black box tucked into the frame. So I pulled it out and inside was a old set of keys. Look pretty old too.
> 
> 
> ...


Wish you would have had those that one night when you had to call the lock smith on a july 4th weekend!! :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 10 2009, 05:12 PM~15939209
> *Wish you would have had those that one night when you had to call the lock smith on a july 4th weekend!!  :0
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 10 2009, 05:12 PM~15939209
> *Wish you would have had those that one night when you had to call the lock smith on a july 4th weekend!!  :0
> *


Cutty??? Just Pull The Window Back :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Dec 10 2009, 04:12 PM~15939209-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I broke my key in half that night.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 10 2009, 04:32 PM~15939422
> *Cutty??? Just Pull The Window Back  :0
> *


you member that. that lil boy was like "I cant get it". The I said Ill give you 5 bucks and he got that door open quick. :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 10 2009, 05:32 PM~15939422
> *Cutty??? Just Pull The Window Back  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 06:31 PM~15940081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I C U PUTTIN IN WORK


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 06:31 PM~15940081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: Looks like my ride!! All half ass!! :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Dec 10 2009, 05:37 PM~15940150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL I aint trying to half ass. just lack of skill. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 04:31 PM~15940081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!
:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Here some pics of my cutlass

















:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 06:42 PM~15940197
> *LOL I aint trying to half ass. just lack of skill. :biggrin:
> *


  I know me too!! :happysad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Check out 104.9 FM. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 10 2009, 06:21 PM~15940495
> *Check out 104.9 FM. :biggrin:
> *


Mexican Music?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 10 2009, 06:01 PM~15940902
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Dec 10 2009, 06:14 PM~15940429
> *Here some pics of my cutlass
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. you paint it?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

whats up everybody its colder dan a mofo outside


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 10 2009, 09:32 PM~15944280
> *whats up everybody its colder dan a mofo outside
> *


 :werd:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*TGIF!!*  :420:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 10 2009, 10:40 AM~15936567
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 9 2009, 07:00 PM~15930919
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 11 2009, 09:28 AM~15946411
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

New Majestic's / ULC Xmas Dance Pic's Frm DJ Juan


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

THE TOY DONATION BOX WILL BE AT CLICK'S IN ARLINGTON UNTIL THIS SATURDAY NIGHT THE 12TH... WE COULD USE SOME SUPPORT... 1-UP RADIO WILL BE LIVE AND SUBLIMINAL C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS SATURDAY FROM 9PM-2AM... COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US, FREE HOUR OF POOL IF YOU BRING A TOY. $4.50 BIG ASS BEERS AND $7 PITCHERS... $2.50 ROYAL FAWKS HIt Up Oso For Info


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 11 2009, 10:01 AM~15947099
> *New Majestic's / ULC Xmas Dance Pic's Frm DJ Juan
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Carlos any word on the batteries?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 11 2009, 01:59 PM~15948630
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2... Damm homies were breaking it down.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, Artistics.TX


Hello Juan


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> THE TOY DONATION BOX WILL BE AT CLICK'S IN ARLINGTON UNTIL THIS SATURDAY NIGHT THE 12TH... WE COULD USE SOME SUPPORT... 1-UP RADIO WILL BE LIVE AND SUBLIMINAL C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS SATURDAY FROM 9PM-2AM... COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US, FREE HOUR OF POOL IF YOU BRING A TOY. $4.50 BIG ASS BEERS AND $7 PITCHERS... $2.50 ROYAL FAWKS
> 
> Hit Up Oso For More Info


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 05:31 PM~15940081
> *
> 
> 
> ...



















Missing bolts for the head lights.
1 corner light and I need some harness. But all the big work is out of the way.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 11 2009, 05:57 PM~15951218
> *
> 
> 
> ...


coming together brotha


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 11 2009, 01:12 PM~15948752
> *X2... Damm homies were breaking it down.
> *


Bring it to you sumtime this wkend homie sorry just been busy at work and all..


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 05:31 PM~15940081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Horale Juan it G-bodies all the way homie... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 10 2009, 11:32 PM~15944280
> *whats up everybody its colder dan a mofo outside
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: Ferio!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Dec 11 2009, 05:32 PM~15951804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. Again lack of skill but abundance of time. I still need harness's but Ill just have to wait on those.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Check Dis Out I Just Talked To Pete The Man :0 



http://www.dubmag.net/celebrities/musicians/893-tommy-lee


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 11 2009, 05:53 PM~15952657
> *Check Dis Out I Just Talked To Pete The Man  :0
> http://www.dubmag.net/celebrities/musicians/893-tommy-lee
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 11 2009, 07:56 PM~15952680
> *:thumbsup:
> *


You See How Theres A Lowrider On The Cover On The DUB Magazine :cheesy: 

:rofl:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 11 2009, 06:53 PM~15952657
> *Check Dis Out I Just Talked To Pete The Man  :0
> http://www.dubmag.net/celebrities/musicians/893-tommy-lee
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> *Galpin Auto Sports to have it properly finished. “Forty grand later, it’s right! It’s such a badass car. I love that thing!”*


Damn He over paid like a mofo to finish the car.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0 air bags now??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 11 2009, 08:32 PM~15953001
> *Damn He over paid like a mofo to finish the car.
> *


He Lied About 40K And Paying 10 For It... Or Should I Say DUB Mag Lied... LOL


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 11 2009, 08:49 PM~15953889
> *:0 air bags now??
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: damn shame 2


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 11 2009, 03:41 PM~15950970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

THE TOY DONATION BOX WILL BE AT CLICK'S IN ARLINGTON UNTIL TONIGHT... WE COULD USE SOME SUPPORT... 1-UP RADIO WILL BE LIVE AND SUBLIMINAL C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS SATURDAY FROM 9PM-2AM... COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US, FREE HOUR OF POOL IF YOU BRING A TOY. $4.50 BIG ASS BEERS AND $7 PITCHERS... $2.50 ROYAL FAWKS

WASSUP WHO'S ROLLIN?????


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 11 2009, 08:02 PM~15952724
> *You See How Theres A Lowrider On The Cover On The DUB Magazine :cheesy:
> 
> :rofl:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

WHAT!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

“The guy shipped it to me, and it was obvious then that they couldn’t afford to finish it properly. It looked cool on the outside, but on the inside, it wasn’t really built to drive everyday.”
DAMN THATS FUCKED UP TO SAY :0
WE ALL KNOW THAT, THAT WAS 1 CLEAN ASS CAR
BIG UPS TO BIG PETE FPR BUILDING A CLEAN ASS CAR.


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

whats going on foros i should be home for the toy drive tomorrow i just left L.A.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Dec 12 2009, 12:51 PM~15959130
> *whats going on foros i should be home for the toy drive tomorrow i just left L.A.
> *


Say WHAT!!! Its gonna be an all niter homie, so be safe and we see you at the toy drive at CLUB MINT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Buenos tarde FOROS just woke up and hittn the streets... :wave: :wave: :wave: *O'yeah FUCK TOMMY & DUBS MAG bc PETES IMPALA WAS AND STILL IS THE SHITTS!!!!* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 12 2009, 01:36 PM~15959011
> *“The guy shipped it to me, and it was obvious then that they couldn’t afford to finish it properly. It looked cool on the outside, but on the inside, it wasn’t really built to drive everyday.”
> DAMN THATS FUCKED UP TO SAY</span> :0
> WE ALL KNOW THAT, THAT WAS 1 CLEAN ASS CAR
> ...



x2


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 11 2009, 11:36 PM~15955180
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad: damn shame 2
> *



Who's got bags???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, BAD TIMES 79


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2009, 08:06 PM~15962849
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, BAD TIMES 79
> 
> *


que onda alex


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Dec 12 2009, 10:11 PM~15962889
> *que onda alex
> *



X2 What it do wey! :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

No picking up the Super Sport tomorrow Alex! Its gonna have to wait till I come back from my vacation in Mexico!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: sixty7imp, blanco, TheTexasGoldPlater, 94 SS, BAD TIMES 79, Loco 61

Que onda pinche Oscar! :wave:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Anybody no about how much I would be lookin to pay to get a moon roof instaled in a big body
I have everything I just need somebody to do the labor


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 12 2009, 09:15 PM~15962928
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: sixty7imp, blanco, TheTexasGoldPlater, 94 SS, BAD TIMES 79, Loco 61
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Dec 12 2009, 08:15 PM~15962931
> *Anybody no about how much I would be lookin to pay to get a moon roof instaled in a big body
> I have everything I just need somebody to do the labor
> *


 :0 :0 ....A&M :biggrin: :biggrin: I know south side trim does that but they are up there on prices


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 12 2009, 05:28 PM~15961235
> *Who's got bags???
> *


*Petes Impala that FagAss Tommy Lee Bought*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There goes my 66 Impala ss to dallas someone out their has it damn I miss this car!









but I am happy I got this rag top 65 impala ss 396 big block  









More ragtops to come to foros soon so watch out


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 12 2009, 10:25 AM~15957993
> *THE TOY DONATION BOX WILL BE AT CLICK'S IN ARLINGTON UNTIL TONIGHT... WE COULD USE SOME SUPPORT... 1-UP RADIO WILL BE LIVE AND SUBLIMINAL C.C. WILL BE THERE AGAIN THIS SATURDAY FROM 9PM-2AM... COME OUT AND PARTY WITH US, FREE HOUR OF POOL IF YOU BRING A TOY. $4.50 BIG ASS BEERS AND $7 PITCHERS...  $2.50 ROYAL FAWKS
> 
> WASSUP WHO'S ROLLIN?????
> *


Thanx to Alex and his wife for stopping by our toydrive last night... even without a toy :uh: :biggrin: Its always cool kickin it wit you bro!!! Thanks again..


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

More ragtops to come to foros soon so watch out
[/quote]
LOOKS LIKE U PUT MORE TIME PUTTING ON THEM SPOKES ON ALL UR RIDES THAN WORKING ON THEM. IS THAT UR ONLY SET OF WHHELS THAT U HAVE, ALL THE PICS THAT U SHOW ON UR "PROJECTS" THEY ALL HAVE THE SAME WHEELS.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 12 2009, 04:34 PM~15961274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVED PETES 68 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 10 2009, 07:18 PM~15941708
> *Looks good. you paint it?
> *


stock paint bro.gona repaint it after the holidays.. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Dec 13 2009, 01:22 PM~15967935
> *stock paint bro.gona repaint it after the holidays.. :biggrin:
> *


you gonna go euro or keep stock?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2009, 12:39 PM~15968044
> *you gonna go euro or keep stock?
> *


idk yet bro if i can find a euro clip ill go with that.. how much dey usually go for?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Dec 13 2009, 02:16 PM~15968267
> *idk yet bro if i can find a euro clip ill go with that.. how much dey usually go for?
> *


DEPENDS. Heard of people paying up to 6 bills for one. I bought mine piece by piece so I ended up paying to much. but there is one on craigslist for 2 bills.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Does anybody know when the next swap meet is???? And does anybody have any parts for a 54 Chevy p/u


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> More ragtops to come to foros soon so watch out


LOOKS LIKE U PUT MORE TIME PUTTING ON THEM SPOKES ON ALL UR RIDES THAN WORKING ON THEM. IS THAT UR ONLY SET OF WHHELS THAT U HAVE, ALL THE PICS THAT U SHOW ON UR "PROJECTS" THEY ALL HAVE THE SAME WHEELS.
[/quote]

say homie if you know who i am you would know that i have several set of rims once again more ragtops to come to the hood holla. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 13 2009, 05:49 PM~15970183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 13 2009, 06:49 PM~15970183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2009, 02:13 PM~15968681
> *DEPENDS. Heard of people paying up to 6 bills for one.  I bought mine piece by piece so I ended up paying to much. but there is one on craigslist for 2 bills.
> *


im gona look into that :biggrin:


----------



## boricua87 (Jan 9, 2008)

Looking for a 62 hood and trunk.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Dec 13 2009, 06:59 PM~15970276
> *im gona look into that :biggrin:
> *


  you need a link?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Carol & me would like to thank everyone who attended our Christmas party and to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy and Safe New Years...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy: Twins


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2009, 09:21 PM~15971126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Some Nice PIcs Germain....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 13 2009, 04:55 PM~15968987
> *Does anybody know when the next swap meet is???? And does anybody have any parts for a 54 Chevy p/u
> *


Next Year... January I Think


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, blanco 

:h5:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 13 2009, 08:35 PM~15971279
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, blanco
> 
> ...


whats up Alex :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 13 2009, 11:28 AM~15966823
> *Thanx to Alex and his wife for stopping by our toydrive last night... even without a toy :uh:  :biggrin:  Its always cool kickin it wit you bro!!! Thanks again..
> *


Cool Homie... Thought I Could Drop Off Cash ... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 13 2009, 08:34 PM~15970591
> *Carol & me would like to thank everyone who attended our Christmas party and to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and Happy and Safe New Years...
> *


Thanks John N Carol Good To See You Guys Last NIght


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 13 2009, 04:55 PM~15968987
> *Does anybody know when the next swap meet is???? And does anybody have any parts for a 54 Chevy p/u
> *


What Parts You Looking For???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua87_@Dec 13 2009, 08:18 PM~15970463
> *Looking for a 62 hood and trunk.
> *


PM Me Your Number Bro .. I'll See If I Can Find A Set


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2009, 06:27 PM~15970534
> * you need a link?
> *


yes please! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 13 2009, 07:03 PM~15970943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider 53 (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 13 2009, 05:49 PM~15970183
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damm looks like ball joint broke and he said he wasn't going to hop it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Dec 13 2009, 09:02 PM~15971625
> *yes please! :biggrin:
> *


pm sent.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2009, 08:21 PM~15971126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for making other kids christmas come true with our gifts to them.. ViVe La RaZa!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: C-LO9492, TheTexasGoldPlater, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, Artistics.TX, ELJEFE/CRIMINAL


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 13 2009, 07:03 PM~15970943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice pics germain


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 13 2009, 09:12 PM~15972487
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: C-LO9492, TheTexasGoldPlater, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, Artistics.TX
> *


Q-VO everyone


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I see you bobby. low65


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Dec 13 2009, 09:23 PM~15972610
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: back at ya


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 13 2009, 09:33 PM~15971253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  thanks bro

today was such a beautyful day...it felt good being out there with bunch of nice rides.. we need more warm days like these


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 13 2009, 08:21 PM~15971126
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BTW this needs to be in the cutty fest. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 14 2009, 12:20 AM~15973330
> *BTW this needs to be in the cutty fest. :biggrin:
> *


post it up :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 13 2009, 11:25 PM~15973428
> *post it up :biggrin:
> *


DONE DEAL. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

its fucked up..but they fixed it on the spot  it only took a couple of minutes


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 11 2009, 06:53 PM~15952657
> *Check Dis Out I Just Talked To Pete The Man  :0
> http://www.dubmag.net/celebrities/musicians/893-tommy-lee
> 
> ...


i remember pete sold the car at Dallas car show to Tommy


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 13 2009, 07:03 PM~15970943
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*I want to thank the Majestics DFW and the United Lowriders Council, car club & solo riders that came out to the toy drive. Great JOB!!!! *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 14 2009, 02:24 AM~15974487
> *I want to thank the Majestics DFW and the United Lowriders Council, car club & solo riders that came out to the toy drive. Great JOB!!!!
> *


X2 Those Kids Are Going To Have A Good X-Mas


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Whats up Funkytown :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 14 2009, 12:24 AM~15974487
> *I want to thank the Majestics DFW and the United Lowriders Council, car club & solo riders that came out to the toy drive. Great JOB!!!!
> *


D-SHOP was in the house anytime we can help for a good cause it feels good and again good job to everyone.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 13 2009, 11:03 PM~15973865
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it looked good anyways :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ouch


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 13 2009, 11:25 PM~15973428
> *post it up :biggrin:
> *


<span style='color:blue'>Gente of FOROS just letting our RAZA know that I had to switch vendors for getting BATTERIES and when you are ready let me, D SHOP, or Big Augie know and we will make it happen, but the terms have changed an r better for all of us on the long run.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _*Hey Germain if you got in mine I WOULD OF BEEN A HAPPY CAMPER TO HAVE MY CUTTY JUICE AT THE TOY DRIVE... *_:biggrin: :biggrin:
> Kool I'll start of fresh maybe I'll take care of it and not tweak the frame


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 14 2009, 12:57 PM~15977496
> *
> Kool I'll start of fresh maybe I'll take care of it and not tweak the frame
> *


HAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Gente of FOROS just letting our RAZA know that I had to switch vendors for getting BATTERIES and when you are ready let me, D SHOP, or Big Augie know and we will make it happen, but the terms have changed an r better for all of us on the long run.
[/quote]

:thumbsup:



> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 11 2009, 01:39 PM~15948445
> *I have a stock G-Body frame for sale with $150 :0
> *


 here u go Germain good deal. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sup danny


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 14 2009, 01:17 PM~15978137
> *
> :thumbsup:
> here u go Germain good deal. :biggrin:
> *



comes with all of the front suspenion and tires ,onlything missing is the rearend. :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 15 2009, 04:38 AM~15985933
> *
> *


I'll be there!!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :werd: :werd:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

looking for a 64 ss ragtop for sale around the metroplex if anyone has one please pm me any pics of the rag also you can call me at my cell at (817)584 -2629 thanks agin this is the kind of car that i am looking for


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I have a S-10 Blazer frame for sale.. Still has front suspension, no rear end...
$175 or make offer...

I also have some 69 Impala parts for sale, call me or pm on what your looking for and I'll to see if I have it...

I have 2 new Presto-lite motors for sale..
One chrome: $100 
One black competetion double post: $130

I'm selling my chrome hard lines with oil system dumps.. Just the hard lines and dumps NOT the pumps..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 15 2009, 12:09 PM~15987548
> *looking for a 64 ss ragtop for sale around the metroplex if anyone has one please pm me any pics of the rag also you can call me at my cell at (817)584 -2629 thanks agin this is the kind of car that i am looking for
> 
> 
> ...


Please post a bigger pic cause i dont know what a 64 vert looks like! :uh:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Bueno Bueno!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 15 2009, 12:50 PM~15988443
> *Bueno Bueno!!!
> *


Taco Bueno?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2009, 02:42 PM~15988882
> *Taco Bueno?
> *


 :uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 15 2009, 01:31 PM~15988271
> *Please post a bigger pic cause i dont know what a 64 vert looks like!  :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 15 2009, 12:09 PM~15987548
> *looking for a 64 ss ragtop for sale around the metroplex if anyone has one please pm me any pics of the rag also you can call me at my cell at (817)584 -2629 thanks agin this is the kind of car that i am looking for
> 
> 
> ...


Just got a call from a homie around the metroplex that has a ragtop 64 for sale I hope I can buy this ragtop damn 401k plan really coming in handy for buying this rags. :biggrin:  ragtops coming to the hood soon so watch out for this vato from that MC 13 CARTEL COMING UP In 2010 peace out haters :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 15 2009, 07:28 PM~15991673
> *Just got a call from a homie around the metroplex that has a ragtop 64 for sale I hope I can buy this ragtop damn 401k plan really coming in handy for buying this rags. :biggrin:    ragtops coming to the hood soon so watch out for this vato from that MC 13 CARTEL COMING UP In 2010 peace out haters :biggrin:
> *



WHATEVER BENITO!!! :uh:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 15 2009, 04:14 PM~15990364
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Get yo hand on some of dem Nor Side tacos. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 15 2009, 04:28 PM~15991673
> *Just got a call from a homie around the metroplex that has a ragtop 64 for sale I hope I can buy this ragtop damn 401k plan really coming in handy for buying this rags. :biggrin:    ragtops coming to the hood soon so watch out for this vato from that MC 13 CARTEL COMING UP In 2010 peace out haters :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 15 2009, 06:28 PM~15991673
> *Just got a call from a homie around the metroplex that has a ragtop 64 for sale I hope I can buy this ragtop damn 401k plan really coming in handy for buying this rags. :biggrin:    ragtops coming to the hood soon so watch out for this vato from that MC 13 CARTEL COMING UP In 2010 peace out haters :biggrin:
> *


401k is a retirement plan. Your borrowing money out of it?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2009, 10:17 PM~15993368
> *401k is a retirement plan. Your borrowing money out of it?
> *


Thats pretty stupid in my opinion :uh: :loco: :buttkick:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 15 2009, 07:28 PM~15991673
> *Just got a call from a homie around the metroplex that has a ragtop 64 for sale I hope I can buy this ragtop damn 401k plan really coming in handy for buying this rags. :biggrin:    ragtops coming to the hood soon so watch out for this vato from that MC 13 CARTEL COMING UP In 2010 peace out haters :biggrin:
> *



I think the 401k is gonna end up all in the backyard :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:

WATS UP FT WORTH HOMIES


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 15 2009, 10:17 PM~15993368
> *401k is a retirement plan. Your borrowing money out of it?
> *


no need for 401k MC 13 Cartel will take care of him!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fucker LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got a can of clear Ill trade for a can of primer. I think its a gallon


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 14 2009, 03:17 PM~15978137
> * here u go Germain good deal. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 15 2009, 10:58 PM~15993875
> *I think the 401k is gonna end up all in the backyard :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

2 Members: TheTexasGoldPlater, fortworthmex
:wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 15 2009, 09:43 PM~15994412
> *2 Members: TheTexasGoldPlater, fortworthmex
> :wave:
> *


Que Pasa homie me and Danny are here at D SHOP WORKING ON THE 63 impala


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 15 2009, 08:02 PM~15993923
> *no need for 401k MC 13 Cartel will take care of him!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 15 2009, 11:48 PM~15994459
> *Que Pasa homie me and Danny are here at D SHOP WORKING ON THE 63 impala
> *


:0 damn thats kool!!! hopefully next year u guys can Spray Some Primer On Mine :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone else have a rag top for sale? :biggrin: just kidding ya allready giving me hell of posting my rides on this thread just because i have them ya need to give me props of buying them not hating but i see their are still haters that cant see another vato come up in the game but dont worry homies you can have what i have if ya stop hating on each other but anyways keep up the good work all ya lowrider vatos and keep foros on the map. :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 15 2009, 11:48 PM~15994459
> *Que Pasa homie me and Danny are here at D SHOP WORKING ON THE THAT BITCH IS CAALEEAAN!!!!!!!!*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

post some pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 15 2009, 11:32 PM~15995039
> *Anyone else have a rag top for sale? :biggrin:  just kidding ya allready giving me hell of posting my rides on this thread just because i have them ya need to give me props of buying them not hating but i see their are still haters that cant see another vato come up in the game but dont worry homies you can have what i have if ya stop hating on each other but anyways keep up the good work all ya lowrider vatos and keep foros on the map. :thumbsup:
> *


In all seriousness congrats on your come up, but I think what the homies are trying to say is put one of them rags on the streets. your hoarding a bunch on bad ass cars and not rolling any of them. The point of lowriding in the riding part of it all. I have said my piece. Good luck on your Impala endeavors.



EDIT FOR TERRIBLE ASS SPELLING. 

EXCUSE MY DYSLEXIA


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 11 2009, 06:55 PM~15952675
> *My Boy Pete's Old Ride :0
> 
> http://www.dubmag.net/celebrities/musicians/893-tommy-lee
> ...


Did any one notice he still has the Texas registered tags on the windshield.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2009, 01:04 AM~15995315
> *In all seriousness congrats on your come up, but I think what the homies are trying to say is put one of them rags on the streets. your hoarding a bunch on bad ass cars and not rolling any of them. The point of lowriding in the riding part of it all. I have said my piece. Good luck on your Impala endeavors.
> EDIT FOR TERRIBLE ASS SPELLING.
> 
> ...


REAL TALK!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Its all good make sure you holla at me when you see me rollin thru your hood because I finished two rides allready but like I said i am not going to mess with any more hardtops only my 61 bubble top and rags I will have 59 rag 62 rag 66 rag that I need to pick up north soon then I will have 59 Impala, 1962 impala 1965 impala ,1966 Impala , 1967 Impala rag six rags damn how many people you know have so much rags in the hood just me and to much parts to make my own parts shop in the hood. Holla if you need any parts but it will be double the price if any one needs parts. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 16 2009, 11:26 AM~15997637
> *Its all good make sure you holla at me when you see me rollin thru your hood because I finished two rides allready but like I said i am not going to mess with any more hardtops only my 61 bubble top and rags I will have 59 rag 62 rag 66 rag that I need to pick up north soon then I will have 59 Impala, 1962 impala 1965 impala ,1966 Impala , 1967 Impala rag  six rags damn how many people you know have so much rags in the hood just me and to much parts to make my own parts shop in the hood. Holla if you need any parts but it will be double the price if any one needs parts.  :biggrin:
> *


six with the 64 rag if I get it I might just buy it holla :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 15 2009, 09:00 PM~15992548
> *
> 
> 
> ...


junk king might be but this junk is worth some cash and I have them. also I know where this is over 100 impala cars two door and four door and no it is not high price mj cruiser its down south in Midway Texas. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 16 2009, 11:31 AM~15997681
> *:biggrin:
> 
> junk king might be but this junk is worth some cash and I have them. also I know where this is over 100 impala cars two door and four door and no it is not high price mj cruiser its down south in Midway Texas.  :biggrin:
> *


I'm not hatin bro.its kool u got all the rags. It would be nice. But what I'm sayin is that its not the wisest thing takin 401k $$$ to buy cars that may appreciate .5 percent per year and lose out on the higher percentage gains that u would've gotten had u left it in the 401k. That's all I was sayin. Its jus my opinion. But congrats on the aquisition of all the rags. Can't wait to see them all on the road. 1 for every day of the week.









What's up Juan! How ya been Vato Loco!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Dec 16 2009, 11:01 AM~15997949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chillen man. working on the cut dog.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2009, 12:13 PM~15998068
> *x2 Liston to money Mike. He's one of those ballers we all here about.
> Chillen man. working on the cut dog.
> *



Lol!!! Whatever homie! Baller on a milk money Budget
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 16 2009, 11:30 AM~15998203
> *Lol!!! Whatever homie! Baller on a milk money Budget
> :biggrin:
> *


BAHAHAHA Just messing with your bro.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2009, 12:33 PM~15998229
> *BAHAHAHA Just messing with your bro.
> *


Where u watching the game this Saturday night??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 16 2009, 11:47 AM~15998328
> *Where u watching the game this Saturday night??
> *


The house.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2009, 12:49 PM~15998347
> *The house.
> *


Imma roll by in the Impala Got her put all back together last night FINALLY!! :cheesy: Been working on these damn ball joints and A-Arm bushings since September! :angry:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 16 2009, 12:24 PM~15998609
> *Imma roll by in the Impala Got her put all back together last night FINALLY!!  :cheesy: Been working on these damn ball joints and A-Arm bushings since September!  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 Got Pics???

Whats up Mr. Gold


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 16 2009, 12:24 PM~15998609
> *Imma roll by in the Impala Got her put all back together last night FINALLY!!  :cheesy: Been working on these damn ball joints and A-Arm bushings since September!  :angry:
> *


 :cheesy: PICS? 

Atleast you did it right.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 16 2009, 10:31 AM~15997681
> *:biggrin:
> 
> junk king might be but this junk is worth some cash and I have them. also I know where this is over 100 impala cars two door and four door and no it is not high price mj cruiser its down south in Midway Texas.  :biggrin:
> *


Whats up homie, just do your thing and make them rags roll. Which I would of been in town to pick up the trunk for the 64 but got your message that u had sold it already. Let me know when u wanna go south to Impala Heaven... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 16 2009, 12:24 PM~15998609
> *Imma roll by in the Impala Got her put all back together last night FINALLY!!  :cheesy: Been working on these damn ball joints and A-Arm bushings since September!  :angry:
> *


Good to hear bro, maybe next fall my 64 hopper will be almost compete if work doesn't slow down.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492+Dec 16 2009, 01:26 PM~15998620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hear ya on the work slow down!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 14 2009, 05:23 PM~15979402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man look at u fools using all those BIG WORDS . If I didn't know u any better I would of thought u when to High school. :biggrin: 


J/k Wuz up locos U all going to ULC on friday?

Sup Carlos let us know when u get more batteries


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HAHAHA Whats up Danny


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2009, 02:39 PM~15999181
> *HAHAHA Whats up Danny
> *


Nada... What kind of primer u looking for Epoxy or filler primer? What clear do u have to trade. Does it include the hardner?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 16 2009, 01:45 PM~15999220
> *Nada... What kind of primer u looking for Epoxy or filler primer? What clear do u have  to trade. Does it include the hardner?
> *


Its the kind dre has. and I do have some other shit with it. I just need some first stage prime. just to throw it on there. Ill post a pic of the clear I have


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 16 2009, 01:45 PM~15999220
> *Nada... What kind of primer u looking for Epoxy or filler primer? What clear do u have  to trade. Does it include the hardner?
> *


\

Clear is PPG


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2009, 02:53 PM~15999279
> *Its the kind dre has. and I do have some other shit with it. I just need some first stage prime. just to throw it on there. Ill post a pic of the clear I have
> *


No need for that I'll take that from ya. How soon do u want to do it?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 16 2009, 01:57 PM~15999326
> *No need for that  I'll take that from ya. How soon do u want to do it?
> *


IDK


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

HELLO EVERYBODY AND WERE THE HELL IS EVERYONE? :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Artistics.TX, Macias, BIG George!

:wave: I'm the 1 Anonymous Users
hno: ghost rida


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2009, 02:56 PM~15999315
> *
> I need something of equal value
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 16 2009, 02:19 PM~15999512
> *:angry:
> *


***** I got that from thomas
LOL I need to primer the car.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2009, 03:23 PM~15999554
> ****** I got that from thomas
> LOL I need to primer the car.
> *


PM SENT!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 16 2009, 02:27 PM~15999582
> *PM SENT!!  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2009, 03:29 PM~15999606
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2009, 03:34 PM~15999663
> *:0
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 16 2009, 01:41 PM~15998741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Already we should make the close of our first year in the ULC a grand event. any suggestions?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2009, 03:36 PM~15999688
> *Already we should make the close of our first year in the ULC a grand event. any suggestions?
> *


Lets Get Tor Up... How About A Cook Out.. Fajitas Or Something Like Thats??? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2009, 02:42 PM~15999747
> *Lets Get Tor Up... How About A Cook Out.. Fajitas  Or Something Like Thats???  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT EVER WHEN EVER WHERE EVER.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2009, 03:42 PM~15999747
> *Lets Get Tor Up... How About A Cook Out.. Fajitas  Or Something Like Thats???  :biggrin:
> *


X2 I'm down for some drinking


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

and eating


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NOW WE NO WHAT WERE GONNA DO. WHEN AND WHERE?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

My house after meeting! :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 16 2009, 03:56 PM~15999874
> *My house after meeting!  :0
> *


I second that :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 16 2009, 02:56 PM~15999874
> *My house after meeting!  :0
> *


to small. no parking.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2009, 04:04 PM~15999935
> *to small. no parking.
> *


Its only gonna be me, u, and danny! :0 In my little ass house


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 16 2009, 03:17 PM~16000045
> *Its only gonna be me, u, and danny!  :0 In my little ass house
> *


LOL


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 16 2009, 02:09 PM~15999444
> *HELLO EVERYBODY AND WERE THE HELL IS EVERYONE? :wave:
> *


Q-vo Jorge and Danny call me bro and let you know about the batteries.. :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 16 2009, 04:17 PM~16000045
> *Its only gonna be me, u, and danny!  :0 In my little ass house
> *


me 2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WASSUP??? LET ME KNOW!!! I WILL BRING SOME FAJITAS!!!!! :cheesy: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 16 2009, 07:00 PM~16002156
> *WASSUP??? LET ME KNOW!!! I WILL BRING SOME FAJITAS!!!!! :cheesy:  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OK NOW ITS OFFICIAL! WE ARE DOING SOMETHING :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 16 2009, 08:02 PM~16002180
> *OK NOW ITS OFFICIAL! WE ARE DOING SOMETHING :biggrin:
> *


WE CANT DO IT AT THE VFW???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

FUCK IT !
*
DRES HOUSE?

FAJITAS?

WHEN?


*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Dec 16 2009, 08:03 PM~16002190-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Down Dre???? After The Meeting Dat Cool??? Anyone Have A Barrel For A Fire???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2009, 10:22 PM~16004391
> *Dont think The VFW Would Let Us Light Up A Grill Outside
> You Down Dre???? After The Meeting Dat Cool??? Anyone Have A Barrel For A Fire???
> *


Okay so we got it down.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2009, 11:22 PM~16004391
> *Dont think The VFW Would Let Us Light Up A Grill Outside
> You Down Dre???? After The Meeting Dat Cool??? Anyone Have A Barrel For A Fire???
> *


WE WONT COOK TILL MIDNIGHT THEN... HOW BOUT WE USE THE MONEY FOR THE FAJITAS AND GET MORE BEER!!!???!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 16 2009, 03:47 PM~15999800
> *and eating
> *



Bro u always ready for carnitas and cheves! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I propose danny's canton! Or maybe Juans house


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 16 2009, 11:27 PM~16005242
> *Bro u always ready for carnitas and cheves! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> I propose danny's canton! Or maybe Juans house
> *


my house is cool too. lots of parking. Its up to yall.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I'll help cook! What day is this all happening anyway?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 16 2009, 11:55 PM~16005542
> *I'll help cook! What day is this all happening anyway?
> *


now we on to something.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 17 2009, 12:17 AM~16005792
> *:0
> *


yo house?


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 16 2009, 11:41 AM~15998741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whutz good foros


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2009, 01:25 AM~16005867
> *yo house?
> *


I thought we was gonna have a few beers after the meeting!! But I found out the wife already signed me up for something else Friday Night!! :banghead: 


Although!! :cheesy: 


If we gonna grill we should do it on a Saturday!  My house is cool!  



Or if someone else has any ideas! :dunno:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Would The VFW allow us to take food allredy made... just ready to serve?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 17 2009, 10:11 AM~16007781
> *Would The VFW allow us to take food allredy made... just ready to serve?
> *


I say we volunteer yo house :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 17 2009, 08:44 AM~16007658
> *I thought we was gonna have a few beers after the meeting!! But I found out the wife already signed me up for something else Friday Night!!  :banghead:
> Although!!  :cheesy:
> If we gonna grill we should do it on a Saturday!   My house is cool!
> ...


game is saturday.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2009, 10:53 AM~16007984
> *game is saturday.
> *


even better!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2009, 10:53 AM~16007984
> *game is saturday.
> *


IM ALREADY COOKIN OUT AND WATCHIN THE GAME SATURDAY AT MY CRIB... GONNA BUY ALOT AF FAJITAS AND TABLITAS... IF ANYONE WANTS TO COME AND WATCH THE BOYS IN 62"S OF HD... :biggrin:

SO IF WE GONNA DO IT SATURDAY I WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE IT. BUT IF YALL WANNA DRIVE TO ARLINGTON EVERYONE IS MORE THAN WELCOME...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Is this happening Friday Night of has is been scratched?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2009, 11:46 AM~16008366
> *Is this happening Friday Night of has is been scratched?
> *


At my House at least!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2009, 11:46 AM~16008366
> *Is this happening Friday Night of has is been scratched?
> *


Friday Night.... Your House... After The Meeting SomeWhere.. Beer & Some Fajitas :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Dec 17 2009, 11:04 AM~16008543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im down. Its what ever.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 17 2009, 12:41 PM~16008957
> *Friday Night.... Your House... After The Meeting SomeWhere.. Beer & Some Fajitas  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Y don't we wait till after the holidays to do this.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*the day it got sold !!!!!!!!*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 17 2009, 01:34 PM~16009529
> *Y don't we wait till after the holidays to do this.
> *


X817


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i think immortal soldierz gettin better and better :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 17 2009, 02:04 PM~16010495
> *
> *


I should have my harness in next week. gonna need your help. LMK


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 17 2009, 02:07 PM~16010524
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They on the come up. I sho hope it happens soon. I think that dude scotty boy gots hella potential.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 17 2009, 03:07 PM~16010528-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


scotty boy is really good i think..reminds me of paul wall but more gangsta


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

we can use my car as a guide..i dont think i have high beams though.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 27 2009, 09:03 PM~15801782
> *I have spoke on this before with friends and other members of the forums, what will it take to bring lowriding back to the way it was in the early 90's? I see the standards for a lowrider have changed so much from one extreme to another. What I mean is we have some cars setting the bar very high but the car will never see the streets and I can understand since they have 6 figures tied up in it, then theres the guys that get a 90 cadi 4 dr with og paint slap rims and regardless of the paint being chipped interior ripped and over all poor condition of the car slap a plaque in it and instant lowrider. I can respect the fact that we all have different views of clean and all have different budgets but b uilding a clean car is not impossible even if you have a wife kids bills etc. I bust my ass trying to make money where I can to pay for the stuff i want and need for my cars and it might take me awhile but i get it. You dont have to have a frame off impala to have a nice car just keep it clean have some pride in what you do and just walk around your car and do a self evaluation. I see SO many cars that r missing parts emblems rubber just LITTLE things that r easy quick fixes and people wont do it. Is it impossible to getlowriding back on track or is the lead circus cars and instant lowriders with rims the future of what we love? This is a discussion just would like peoples opinions
> *


*X2*

*CLICK >>>* Reviving The Current State of Lowriding


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Nov 28 2009, 12:26 AM~15802708
> *I think the problem is exactly as described either people put so much cash in their car because there worried about car shows and don't want to drive them or they don't have enough cash and have buckets. I think we need to get away from the car shows so much and get back to the streets. I mean I like car shows and there good but let's not make them our number 1 priority.
> *


couldnt have typed it better


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 17 2009, 02:11 PM~16010567
> *kool i got a volt meter and duct tape ready :biggrin:
> scotty boy is really good i think..reminds me of paul wall but more gangsta
> *


already. Just waiting on a paypal then Ill be ready. Yeah scotty boy trademarked that saying 

81G


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 17 2009, 02:12 PM~16010573
> *we can use my car as a guide..i dont think i have high beams though.
> *


You dont use the high beam?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 17 2009, 02:15 PM~16010600
> *X2
> 
> CLICK >>> Reviving The Current State of Lowriding
> *


I read that thread. Is there an agenda you would like to jump start here in the DFW?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 17 2009, 03:21 PM~16010652
> *You dont use the high beam?
> *


nope i dont like the high beam blue light indicator on my dashboard..just my check engine soon light


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 17 2009, 02:45 PM~16010822
> *nope i dont like the high beam blue light indicator on my dashboard..just my check engine soon light
> *


LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:angel: :angel: 

We Lost One Of Our Car Show Models... Show Your Support Anyway Possible Thanks


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

way too young


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 16 2009, 02:26 PM~15999089
> *Q-vole Juan
> Man look at u fools using all those BIG WORDS . If I didn't know u  any better I would of thought u when to High school.  :biggrin:
> J/k  Wuz up locos U all going to ULC on friday?
> ...



LOL! The funny thing is I never graduated High School HAHAHA! I'm plannin on going to the meeting. Are you?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, babychyna

:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sUP JUAN


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 17 2009, 07:31 PM~16013096
> *LOL! The funny thing is I never graduated High School HAHAHA! I'm plannin on going to the meeting. Are you?
> *


 Yes im planning on going, what time u rolling.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Elpintor, ELJEFE/CRIMINAL


Q-vole Augie :wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 17 2009, 06:42 PM~16013849
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Elpintor, ELJEFE/CRIMINAL
> 
> ...


QUE ONDA HOMIE :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 17 2009, 07:04 PM~16013441
> *sUP JUAN
> *


I was on my phone. RIP .


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 17 2009, 08:41 PM~16013829
> *Yes im planning on going, what time u rolling.
> *


Not sure yet. I'm gonna take mija to dinner before we go. A little father daughter time. What time is the meeting? 8? Ill call u and let u know what time I be leavin.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 17 2009, 11:56 PM~16016016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 18 2009, 01:40 AM~16017443
> *:0
> *


I was at the movies when you called.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 02:42 AM~16017459
> *I was at the movies when you called.
> *


Dats Cool Homie I Just got Up About To Crash Out.... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 18 2009, 01:43 AM~16017465
> *Dats Cool Homie I Just got Up About To Crash Out.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 16 2009, 05:11 PM~16001122
> *Q-vo Jorge and Danny call me bro and let you know about the batteries.. :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *











This the kit you got bro?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Morning !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 18 2009, 03:15 AM~16017605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Moooooooooorning Peeps :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wut up Mike Alex and the rest of FOROS!!  

*TGIF!!!*  :420:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 18 2009, 08:35 AM~16018214
> *YOu Found Them????
> Good Moooooooooorning Peeps :biggrin:
> *


Good Morning Alex! What's poppin for today!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 18 2009, 09:04 AM~16018346
> *Wut up Mike Alex and the rest of FOROS!!
> 
> TGIF!!!  :420:
> *


What up Dre!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Dec 18 2009, 09:04 AM~16018346-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MEETING TOnight! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64+Dec 18 2009, 09:11 AM~16018381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chillin Chillin Ready to start my weekend!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 18 2009, 09:55 AM~16018680
> *Chillin Chillin Ready to start my weekend!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :around:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 02:15 AM~16017605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes but this aint it.
This is something else.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 11:47 AM~16019437
> *Yes but this aint it.
> This is something else.
> *


 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

whats going foros :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What up Albert


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214, SINICTX

Sup Isela & Sinic????


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 17 2009, 03:08 PM~16010550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dj premier? :0 :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 18 2009, 01:16 PM~16020267
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214, SINICTX
> 
> ...



:wave: sup ALEX!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ThanK God Its Friday  :biggrin: uffin: :guns: :guns: :burn: :rant: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

2 Members: fortworthmex, Loco 61

K Paso Tigere :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 18 2009, 10:03 AM~16018738
> *:around:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I see you $ Mike


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice pics Dave!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 18 2009, 03:15 PM~16021155-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 03:15 PM~16021155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol!! that aint right bro!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 18 2009, 02:27 PM~16021257
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that pic.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, teal62impala, Artistics.TX, bigmike64, 81.7.TX.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 18 2009, 03:08 PM~16021096
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Someone Lost A Axle In Desert :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sho wish tangerine dream still look like that.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 03:15 PM~16021155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wow: 










:wow: :wow:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Dec 18 2009, 02:50 PM~16021453
> *  :wave:
> *


Whats up dog you still say in the 6th street?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 01:52 PM~16021472
> *Whats up dog you still say in the 6th street?
> *


YES SR.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 03:15 PM~16021155
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BWHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH Rite Click Save for future use!!


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

FUNKYTOWN BACK IN THE DAY 
SONIC'S NORTH MAIN!
sorry the pics are big!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Dec 18 2009, 03:00 PM~16021535
> *YES SR.
> *


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 18 2009, 01:49 PM~16021449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ME LIKEY!!! :wow: :wow:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 18 2009, 10:16 AM~16020272
> *:yes: :yes:
> dj premier?  :0  :0  :0
> *


IT LOOKS LIKE IT SAYS DJ PREMIER


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigmike64, BAD TIMES 79


Look atcha :biggrin: Already on LIL


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

FOR SALE $100!!!!!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 18 2009, 01:35 PM~16021318
> *sho wish tangerine dream still look like that.
> *


that side does


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texican_@Dec 18 2009, 03:23 PM~16021713
> *FUNKYTOWN BACK IN THE DAY
> SONIC'S NORTH MAIN!
> sorry the pics are big!
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 19 2009, 03:54 PM~16030563
> *that side does
> *


LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Blanco :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 19 2009, 06:12 PM~16031458
> *Blanco  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Cowboys Vs Saints Live On Your PC


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sorry guys just found out that shits on channel 21 HD :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*GO COWBOYS!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 19 2009, 06:12 PM~16031466
> *:yes:
> *


DRE SAYS HIS HOMEBOY BOUGHT THAT CAR.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Dec 18 2009, 02:40 PM~16020852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: 

:buttkick:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 19 2009, 07:11 PM~16031452
> *LOL
> *


Whats wrong with the other side? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunno


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 19 2009, 09:37 PM~16032800
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
GOOD MORNING FT WORTH...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 20 2009, 03:16 AM~16035844
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

I STILL GOT ALL THIS... IF YOU KNOW ME AND WANT SOMETHING HIT ME UP AND I WILL WORK ON THE PRICE FOR YOU... GREAT GIFTS FOR CHRISTMAS...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

How bout them COWBOYS!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX+Dec 20 2009, 04:15 AM~16036009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Alex I'll split the cost with you :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 20 2009, 05:58 PM~16039214
> *How Much For Everything  :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *


$500 for everything... GUEY!!! AND i WILL THROW IN ANOTHER FRAME :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up homies hope everyone's doing good


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

What up bros !


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Dec 20 2009, 08:42 PM~16041123
> *What up bros !
> *


sup dog. long time no chat.


----------



## kluna (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 20 2009, 04:15 AM~16036009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


where dis a homie looks like a goodtime


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kluna_@Dec 20 2009, 10:36 PM~16042635
> *where dis a homie looks like a goodtime
> *


we were at overtime bar and grill here on fort worth.
Whats up homie? Welcome to the Fort Worth thread.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Me and Jose attended a few things in Cali


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Dec 21 2009, 12:01 AM~16043468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ORLY? :cheesy: 
Does that chick on the flyer work there?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Dec 20 2009, 09:42 PM~16041123
> *What up bros !
> *


What's up Bigstew!!!!! Where you hoding at?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kluna+Dec 20 2009, 11:36 PM~16042635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Dec 20 2009, 09:42 PM~16041123
> *What up bros !
> *


Sup Big Stew ????


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 20 2009, 11:19 PM~16043613
> *ORLY? :cheesy:
> Does that chick on the flyer work there?
> *


I was wanting to know the same thing.....hope its not a fake :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Dec 21 2009, 01:01 AM~16043468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    2 for 1 Lap Dances!! :cheesy:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 21 2009, 09:43 AM~16045201
> *     2 for 1 Lap Dances!!  :cheesy:
> *


SOMEBODY PLEASE GIVE ME THREE DOLLER SO I CAN GET A '' LAP DANCES '' :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 21 2009, 09:52 AM~16045248
> *SOMEBODY PLEASE GIVE ME THREE DOLLER SO I CAN GET A '' LAP DANCES ''    :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


Those chiks Are Getting Cheaper N Cheaper... LOL :roflmao: 
Later It'll Be 5 for 1 LOL They're Doing There Part To Help Out in These Hard Times :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 21 2009, 09:58 AM~16045279
> *Those chiks Are Getting Cheaper N Cheaper... LOL :roflmao:
> Later It'll Be 5 for 1 LOL  They're  Doing There Part To  Help Out in These Hard Times  :biggrin:*


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 20 2009, 11:49 PM~16042769
> *we were at overtime bar and grill here on fort worth.
> Whats up homie? Welcome to the Fort Worth thread.
> *


AND THE WINNER OF MISS HOSPITALITY IS.......(drum roll)........JUAN GOTTI :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 21 2009, 09:23 AM~16045416
> *AND THE WINNER OF MISS HOSPITALITY IS.......(drum roll)........JUAN GOTTI  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 21 2009, 07:58 AM~16045279
> *Those chiks Are Getting Cheaper N Cheaper... LOL :roflmao:
> Later It'll Be 5 for 1 LOL  They're  Doing There Part To  Help Out in These Hard Times  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 19 2009, 08:27 PM~16032681
> *sorry guys just found out that shits on channel 21 HD :uh:
> *


I got my harness's in. LMK when you got time. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Juan!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 21 2009, 01:02 PM~16047330
> *What up Juan!
> *


chillen bro.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 21 2009, 09:52 AM~16045248
> *SOMEBODY PLEASE GIVE ME THREE DOLLER SO I CAN GET A '' LAP DANCES ''    :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


http://www.myspace.com/cabaretnorth
:0


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Dec 21 2009, 01:01 AM~16043468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


can i get tree doller and a ride :cheesy:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 21 2009, 01:39 PM~16048096
> *can i get tree doller and a ride  :cheesy:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

if anything goes on in Ft. Worth from now till when ever *LET ME KNOW*!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 21 2009, 03:52 PM~16048820
> *if anything goes on in Ft. Worth from now till when ever LET ME KNOW!!
> *


for sho


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 21 2009, 04:52 PM~16048820
> *if anything goes on in Ft. Worth from now till when ever LET ME KNOW!!
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 21 2009, 05:16 PM~16049081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT!?! IM DOWN WHENEVER YALL READY!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 21 2009, 05:15 PM~16049820
> *WHAT!?! IM DOWN WHENEVER YALL READY!!!!!
> *


 :0 That place looks awesom. :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 07:52 PM~16050897
> *:0  That place looks awesom. :biggrin:
> *


It is awsome....some bad ass white girls


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Dec 21 2009, 09:18 PM~16051739
> *It is awsome....some bad ass white girls
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, TeXaS_ReGaL_85

U still got that extra corner light? what side was it for?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Dec 21 2009, 09:18 PM~16051739
> *It is awsome....some bad ass white girls
> *


x2 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
need to get there early , last time i went w/ my girl we was in line for about 45min. its like a dam club... :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 21 2009, 11:13 PM~16053562
> *x2 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> need to get there early , last time i went w/ my girl we was in line for about 45min. its like a dam club... :cheesy:
> *


Damn


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1516422836.html


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1515615197.html


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms+Dec 20 2009, 11:01 PM~16043468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Good morning homies


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 22 2009, 12:13 AM~16053562
> *x2 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> need to get there early , last time i went w/ my girl we was in line for about 45min. its like a dam club... :cheesy:
> *


45 min to get in fuck that........but then again I'm a sucker for white girls :worship:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 21 2009, 04:16 PM~16049081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET MOTHERS OF PEARL....    :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 22 2009, 11:23 AM~16056847
> *SWEET MOTHERS OF PEARL....       :yes:
> *


With No Pearl :0


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Dec 22 2009, 11:08 AM~16056746
> *45 min to get in fuck that........but then again I'm a sucker for white girls :worship:
> *


HOW ABOUT THOSE TREE DOLLERS ? AND I'LL WALK :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 22 2009, 10:43 AM~16057003
> *With No Pearl  :0
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 21 2009, 01:43 PM~16047144
> *I got my harness's in. LMK when you got time. :biggrin:
> *


After the holidays cool? Or maybe saturday too. I wont be doing shit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 22 2009, 11:13 AM~16057254
> *After the holidays cool? Or maybe saturday too. I wont be doing shit
> *


no problem. lmk


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 22 2009, 09:48 AM~16057042
> *HOW ABOUT THOSE TREE DOLLERS ? AND I'LL WALK    :happysad:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Dec 22 2009, 01:10 PM~16057786
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 22 2009, 11:43 AM~16057003
> *With No Pearl  :0
> 
> 
> ...


      :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)

ULA Toy Drive 2009


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 20 2009, 05:58 PM~16039214
> *How Much Shipped Next Door  :biggrin:
> Wut Up Carlos?!!!
> Wuz Up Iselaaaaaa!
> ...



:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Dec 21 2009, 01:01 AM~16043468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :angel: :banghead: :wow: I have to go see if this chick works there!!! DAMNNNNNN


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 22 2009, 05:05 PM~16059916
> *:worship:  :angel:  :banghead:  :wow: I have to go see if this chick works there!!! DAMNNNNNN
> *


I Dont Think She'll Be There... But Hey You'll Never Know if you Dont Go.... :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 22 2009, 05:15 PM~16060006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNIT!!!!!

"BET SHE CAN'T DO IT ON A DICK" ... GORRILLA ZOE :biggrin: 

"I SURE WOULD LIKE TO SEE HER TRY" ... OSO :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 22 2009, 10:43 AM~16057003
> *With No Pearl  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a pearl to me...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, Lil_Jesse

Wuts Poping Lil Jesse??


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 21 2009, 02:39 PM~16048096
> *can i get tree doller and a ride  :cheesy:
> *


What's a tree dollas???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 23 2009, 12:13 AM~16064210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2 Bills :biggrin: J/K Juan Good Luck On The Sale, Sure You Could Get A Pretty Penny For It...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 22 2009, 09:13 PM~16064210
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nosad: :banghead:  :scrutinize: :nono: 
DONT DO IT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 23 2009, 12:10 AM~16064885
> *:nosad:  :banghead:    :scrutinize:  :nono:
> DONT DO IT
> *


Gotta put $ in my ride.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 23 2009, 01:11 AM~16064898
> *Gotta put $ in my ride.
> *


Get It Going Juan...


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

How this for a Set - Up.








































It's going to be Hitting the streets Later on Today ! ! !
​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
















GOOD MORNING EVERY BODY!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Dec 23 2009, 02:10 AM~16065424
> *How this for a Set - Up.
> 
> 
> ...


NICE WORK!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 23 2009, 12:13 AM~16064210
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Damn!!!! Homie's on a mission!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 23 2009, 01:10 AM~16064885
> *:nosad:  :banghead:    :scrutinize:  :nono:
> DONT DO IT
> *



Wassup Ricky! U ready for xmas?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2009, 08:16 AM~16066036
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Good mornin Alex!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 22 2009, 10:20 PM~16063036
> *What's a tree dollas???
> *


i need money :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 23 2009, 09:23 AM~16066221
> *i need money  :biggrin:
> *


You On Vacation Or Wut???? :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms+Dec 20 2009, 11:01 PM~16043468-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 23 2009, 11:36 AM~16066920
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 23 2009, 01:12 PM~16068566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 23 2009, 02:12 PM~16068566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

MAYNE ITS BEEN A MIN SINCE I POSTED ON LAY IT LOW I JUS WANT 2 SAY WUZ UP 2 ALL THE HOMIES AND WISH EVERY BODY A 
MERRY XMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Dec 23 2009, 03:00 PM~16069637
> *MAYNE ITS BEEN A MIN SINCE I POSTED ON LAY IT LOW I JUS WANT 2 SAY WUZ UP 2 ALL THE HOMIES AND WISH EVERY BODY A
> MERRY XMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR
> *


back atcha dog.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

WHUTZ GOOD JUAN HOW MUCH U WANT FOR THE BIKE FOREAL THIS BIKE IS 2 THOED FOR IT 2 END UP IN THE WRONG HANDS


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

>


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 23 2009, 01:10 AM~16064885
> *:nosad:  :banghead:    :scrutinize:  :nono:
> DONT DO IT
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > Damn Dat Bisssh Is Bad :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> > > Damn Dat Bisssh Is Bad :0
> >
> >
> > :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2009, 03:36 PM~16069943
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 22 2009, 08:19 PM~16063029
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, Lil_Jesse
> 
> ...


Nothing homie just chillin how is the 61 coming along? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> >


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Dec 23 2009, 12:10 AM~16065424
> *How this for a Set - Up.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 23 2009, 12:12 PM~16068566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Dec 23 2009, 03:10 PM~16069720
> *WHUTZ GOOD JUAN HOW MUCH U WANT FOR THE BIKE FOREAL THIS BIKE IS 2 THOED FOR IT 2 END UP IN THE WRONG HANDS
> *


change my mind. Ima just break it down and put it up for a minute.


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

que onda money mike :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Augie! I'm on my way to shreveport to make my last delivery of the week. What u doin up so early?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Dec 24 2009, 07:25 AM~16076113
> *que onda money mike :wave:
> *



Lol! Nada bro. truckin on over to shreveport to deliver. Just had breakfast and my 2nd coffee. Y tu?


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 24 2009, 06:02 AM~16076178
> *Lol! Nada bro. truckin on over to shreveport to deliver. Just had breakfast and my 2nd coffee. Y tu?
> *


truckin over to denver, co damn snow slowin me down i havent even made it out of texas yet


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 24 2009, 08:39 AM~16076276
> *:biggrin:
> *


Oscarrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX+Dec 23 2009, 04:00 PM~16069637-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its Coming Slowly But Surely


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2009, 09:25 AM~16076370
> *MERRY XMAS Sinic.... You Back In TX
> Its Coming Slowly But Surely
> *



What up Alex!! Is it snowin yet?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 24 2009, 09:31 AM~16076391
> *What up Alex!! Is it snowin yet?
> *


NOt Yet "MONEY MIKE"... Im Ready To Go Home And eat Some Tamales... But Cant


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2009, 09:48 AM~16076475
> *NOt Yet "MONEY MIKE"...  Im Ready To Go Home And eat Some Tamales... But Cant
> *


UMMMM TAMALES!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 24 2009, 09:59 AM~16076511
> *UMMMM TAMALES!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Dre????


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2009, 09:48 AM~16076475
> *NOt Yet "MONEY MIKE"...  Im Ready To Go Home And eat Some Tamales... But Cant
> *


Hell yeah me too!. My wife and sis-in-laws made sum last nite. I jus left shreveport headed home. Wonderin if my car is gonna be covered in snow haha! Are u at work?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 24 2009, 10:09 AM~16076546
> *Hell yeah me too!. My wife and sis-in-laws made sum last nite. I jus left shreveport headed home. Wonderin if my car is gonna be covered in snow haha! Are u at work?
> *


Yeah Im Here Workin :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2009, 10:16 AM~16076581
> *Yeah Im Here Workin :biggrin:
> *


U aint workin lol ! u too busy on lil :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2009, 10:06 AM~16076535
> *Sup Dre????
> *


Wut up Pimpin!! Waiting to get off work here bout 2pm then its off to the House for COLD BUDWEISER and TEQUILA for the next 3 maybe 4 days!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TOP TEN POSTERS IN THIS THREAD!! :0  
Loco 61 3206 
Artistics.TX 2367 
fortworthmex 1357 
teal62impala 961 
theoso8 831 
81.7.TX. 592 
Elpintor 566 
bigmike64 536 
$Rollin Rich$ 82 467 
ESTRELLA420LUV 433


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 24 2009, 10:27 AM~16076641
> *Wut up Pimpin!! Waiting to get off work here bout 2pm then its off to the House for COLD BUDWEISER and TEQUILA for the next 3 maybe 4 days!!
> *



:0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 24 2009, 10:37 AM~16076688
> *:0
> *


Wut up Money Mike


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Dec 24 2009, 10:27 AM~16076641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 24 2009, 10:30 AM~16076650
> *TOP TEN POSTERS IN THIS THREAD!!  :0
> Loco 61 3206
> Artistics.TX 2367
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 24 2009, 11:00 AM~16076877
> *
> *


I See You Oso


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2009, 11:04 AM~16076913
> *I See You Oso
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 24 2009, 11:00 AM~16076877
> *
> *


We aint ever gonna catch Alex!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 24 2009, 11:07 AM~16076934
> *We aint ever gonna catch Alex!!!    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 24 2009, 11:07 AM~16076934
> *We aint ever gonna catch Alex!!!    :biggrin:
> *


HELL NAW... TOO MUCH TIME ON HIS HANDS... AND IM OUT OF WORK RIGHT NOW!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2009, 11:13 AM~16076971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 24 2009, 11:16 AM~16076992
> *HELL NAW... TOO MUCH TIME ON HIS HANDS... AND IM OUT OF WORK RIGHT NOW!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Oso On Here More Then Me.... :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Dec 24 2009, 10:07 AM~16076934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHA Mike steady on the chase.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 24 2009, 11:53 AM~16077463
> *I can if I wanted :biggrin:
> *


I know you can!! I was talking bout me and OSO!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 24 2009, 10:57 AM~16076846
> *Wut up Money Mike
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO!!! Future use huh!?!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2009, 11:13 AM~16076971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO!!! U got to much time on ur hands! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

30 Min To Go :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: bigmike64, $Rollin Rich$ 82
AY GUEY
:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2009, 12:29 PM~16077872
> *:biggrin:
> *


That was a good 1


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 24 2009, 12:42 PM~16078033
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: bigmike64, $Rollin Rich$ 82
> AY GUEY
> ...


Wat up playa! I'm still workin. u ready for xmas?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 24 2009, 09:45 AM~16078072
> *Wat up playa! I'm still workin. u ready for xmas?
> *


I GOT OUT @ 10:30. IM READY FOR XMAS. THERE A GUY ON CRAIGSLIST SALE'N A AIR BAG SET UP 4 $450
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/1521926200.html


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 24 2009, 12:50 PM~16078115
> *I GOT OUT @ 10:30. IM READY FOR XMAS. THERE A GUY ON CRAIGSLIST SALE'N A AIR BAG SET UP 4 $450
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/1521926200.html
> *


 u thinkin bout it? pics too small for me to see right now. ill check out wen I get home. doesn't look bad tho.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 24 2009, 11:50 AM~16078115
> *I GOT OUT @ 10:30. IM READY FOR XMAS. THERE A GUY ON CRAIGSLIST SALE'N A AIR BAG SET UP 4 $450
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/1521926200.html
> *


dont do it rick


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 24 2009, 09:56 AM~16078193
> *u thinkin bout it? pics too small for me to see right now. ill check out wen I get home. doesn't look bad tho.
> *


NA BAGS R 4 **** J/K


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 24 2009, 09:57 AM~16078208
> *dont do it rick
> *


THATS A BIG 10-4


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 24 2009, 12:58 PM~16078213
> *NA BAGS R 4 **** J/K
> *


haha


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 24 2009, 12:25 PM~16077809
> *LMAO!!! Future use huh!?!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 24 2009, 12:11 PM~16078379
> *  :biggrin:
> *


fuckin dre you think you got it like that!!!!

CRYBABY


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 24 2009, 01:19 PM~16078472
> *fuckin dre you think you got it like that!!!!
> 
> AHAHAHAHAHAHA You gonna get banned from layitlow.
> ...


 :0 
Edit mofo!! :angry: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

cool its a White Christmas eve on my 66 Impala :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Damn I miss my 64 ss impala car sold for $14,000 back in 2006


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

At Home Depot earlier












My house snowed in


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81.7.TX., Texas Massacre, *817LoLo*
wut up homie!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 24 2009, 04:24 PM~16080701
> *At Home Depot earlier
> 
> 
> ...


Damn


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

its bad ass today..CHristmas Eve, and its Snowing...Hel YEah what else coud we ask for??? :biggrin: Merry X Mas To Everyone From The 817


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 24 2009, 05:58 AM~16076172
> *Sup Augie! I'm on my way to shreveport to make my last delivery of the week. What u doin up so early?
> *


SUP BIG MIKE :wave: ITS NOT EARLY HOMIE ITS GETTING LATE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 24 2009, 04:45 PM~16081384
> *its bad ass today..CHristmas Eve, and its Snowing...Hel YEah what else coud we ask for???  :biggrin: Merry X Mas To Everyone From The 817
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 24 2009, 04:16 PM~16080101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Albert! Are u on the road?


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 24 2009, 09:39 PM~16083594
> *What up Albert! Are u on the road?
> *


yes sir on my way back from denver


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 24 2009, 04:16 PM~16080101
> *
> 
> 
> ...


say homie what year is that? 59 or 60 Impala or may be a 58 Impala? :uh:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Say homies going to be selling this 78 monte carlo pretty soon need to make room it has a 305 engine with a 400 tranny needs body work and some cosmetic work from the inside of the car please feel free to pm for more info.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Merry Christmas everybody!!!!


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE* :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hope Everybody Gets What They Wanted, If Not Wait Till Next Year It May Come


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Merry X-Mas Foros!! Be Safe!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 25 2009, 04:26 AM~16085691
> *Merry X-Mas Foros!! Be Safe!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Merry Christmas to everyone and there families


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 25 2009, 09:25 AM~16086003
> *Merry Christmas to everyone and there families
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 25 2009, 08:25 AM~16086003
> *Merry Christmas to everyone and there families
> *


X3 :wave:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*MERRY CHRISTMAS 2 ALL FOROS RIDERS AN GOD BLESS AND DRIVE SAFE...*_


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: C-LO9492, 68caprice, skidz, BAD TIMES 79, ms_tx_legend214, red22
*merry christmas* :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2009, 04:36 PM~16069943
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIES!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Dec 25 2009, 11:31 AM~16086299
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: C-LO9492, 68caprice, skidz, BAD TIMES 79, ms_tx_legend214, red22
> merry christmas :wave:
> *



:wave: 
THX SAME TO U HOMIE!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL!! :wave: :wave: *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

*Merry X-Mas * <span style=\'color:green\'>*and Enjoy these time with your families.* :yes:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

On behalf Mystic Styles C.C.and A&M Customs Crew would like to wish everyone a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year..​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Dec 25 2009, 11:31 AM~16086302
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 25 2009, 03:07 PM~16088082
> *
> *



 anyone going out tonight?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

merry christmas homies


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Asking for prayers today. On a day that is supposed to be joyus and festive......I am left with the question as to why these things happen. My brother-in-law was taken from us this morning in Juarez.Christmas will never be the same again. RIP Leonardo Gardea :tears:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 25 2009, 04:46 PM~16088766
> *Asking for prayers today. On a day that is supposed to be  joyus and festive......I am left with the question as to why these things happen.  My brother-in-law was taken from us this morning in Juarez.Christmas will never be the same again. RIP Leonardo Gardea :tears:
> *


RIP


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 25 2009, 04:46 PM~16088766
> *Asking for prayers today. On a day that is supposed to be  joyus and festive......I am left with the question as to why these things happen.  My brother-in-law was taken from us this morning in Juarez.Christmas will never be the same again. RIP Leonardo Gardea :tears:
> *


Mike, sorry to hear about your brother-n-law.. My condolances to your family,if there's anything we can do for you please let me know..


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 25 2009, 03:46 PM~16088766
> *Asking for prayers today. On a day that is supposed to be  joyus and festive......I am left with the question as to why these things happen.  My brother-in-law was taken from us this morning in Juarez.Christmas will never be the same again. RIP Leonardo Gardea :tears:
> *


My prayers go out to you and your family... I understand On X-mas Eve me and my little brother put our godfather to rest(yesterday).... My dad is taking it pretty hard they were like brothers.... This was a hard last few months between losing him and my little cousin last month.... sometime you just have to remember all the good times you had...and be sure to tell the people your close to you that you love them...I am sorry bigmike


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 25 2009, 05:46 PM~16088766
> *Asking for prayers today. On a day that is supposed to be  joyus and festive......I am left with the question as to why these things happen.  My brother-in-law was taken from us this morning in Juarez.Christmas will never be the same again. RIP Leonardo Gardea :tears:
> *


sorry to hear that mike..you mean Cd.Juarez??? :0 If it is..from what my uncles tell me its bad out there last week one of theyre long time homeboy got killed too..  

RIP :angel:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Dec 25 2009, 08:22 PM~16089565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias bro. Yessir. Lo mataron this morning. Things are very bad. Justice will not prevail in this case.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 25 2009, 05:46 PM~16088766
> *Asking for prayers today. On a day that is supposed to be  joyus and festive......I am left with the question as to why these things happen.  My brother-in-law was taken from us this morning in Juarez.Christmas will never be the same again. RIP Leonardo Gardea :tears:
> *


:angel: 
Very Sorry To Hear About Your Brother In-law... I Never Understood How Stuff Like This Happens.. Keep Your Head Up And Think About Him And Like Johnny Was Saying Tell Your Love Ones That You Love Them.... My Prayers Go Out To Your Family Mike


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 25 2009, 03:46 PM~16088766
> *Asking for prayers today. On a day that is supposed to be  joyus and festive......I am left with the question as to why these things happen.  My brother-in-law was taken from us this morning in Juarez.Christmas will never be the same again. RIP Leonardo Gardea :tears:
> *


My condolances to your family :angel: :tears:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 25 2009, 02:46 PM~16088766
> *Asking for prayers today. On a day that is supposed to be  joyus and festive......I am left with the question as to why these things happen.  My brother-in-law was taken from us this morning in Juarez.Christmas will never be the same again. RIP Leonardo Gardea :tears:
> *


SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THAT bROther MIKE. HE WILL BE IN OUR PRAYERS.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 25 2009, 04:46 PM~16088766
> *Asking for prayers today. On a day that is supposed to be  joyus and festive......I am left with the question as to why these things happen.  My brother-in-law was taken from us this morning in Juarez.Christmas will never be the same again. RIP Leonardo Gardea :tears:
> *


Our prayers are with you Homie...May GOD Bless You and Your Family with Comfort and Love during this difficult time.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:angel:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 25 2009, 05:46 PM~16088766
> *Asking for prayers today. On a day that is supposed to be  joyus and festive......I am left with the question as to why these things happen.  My brother-in-law was taken from us this morning in Juarez.Christmas will never be the same again. RIP Leonardo Gardea :tears:
> *


Sorry to hear these bad news Mike ower condolances go out to you and Lorenas Family.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 26 2009, 05:52 PM~16095981
> *Sorry to hear these  bad news Mike ower condolances go out to you and Lorenas Family.
> *


x2 :angel: :angel:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2009, 08:25 AM~16076370
> *MERRY XMAS Sinic.... You Back In TX
> Its Coming Slowly But Surely
> *



yeah bro ive been back for awhile jus been chillin with my family


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 26 2009, 07:52 PM~16095981
> *Sorry to hear these  bad news Mike ower condolances go out to you and Lorenas Family.
> *


Thank you. I no Lorena and the family are grateful for all the thoughts and prayers. Thank you to everyone.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one know where I can get a back bumper for my cutty?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 25 2009, 05:46 PM~16088766
> *Asking for prayers today. On a day that is supposed to be  joyus and festive......I am left with the question as to why these things happen.  My brother-in-law was taken from us this morning in Juarez.Christmas will never be the same again. RIP Leonardo Gardea :tears:
> *



sorry to hear that Mike....prayers w/ ur and family!

:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 26 2009, 09:34 PM~16097751
> *Any one know where I can get a back bumper for my cutty?
> *


i got 1 just got overspray and could use a polish i think idk havent checked its on the car still


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 27 2009, 01:44 PM~16101692
> *i got 1 just got overspray and could use a polish i think idk havent checked its on the car still
> *


not the chrome bumper the bottom body piece. plastic.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*GO COWBOYS!!! * :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 27 2009, 04:26 PM~16102482
> *GO COWBOYS!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :h5: :h5: :420: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 27 2009, 02:26 PM~16102482
> *GO COWBOYS!!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yep


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Its Coming Slowly But Surely  
[/quote]
That's cool bro I'm just waiting till new year so I can start working on my cutlass


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 26 2009, 09:34 PM~16097751
> *Any one know where I can get a back bumper for my cutty?
> *


I need one too bro mine is rusted out


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, blanco


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Dec 27 2009, 06:29 PM~16103776
> *I need one too bro mine is rusted out
> *


Im looking for the plastic peice. not the actuall bumper.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

GO COWBOYS!!!!


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 27 2009, 01:34 PM~16102134
> *not the chrome bumper the bottom body piece. plastic.
> *


got dat 2


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 26 2009, 08:34 PM~16097751
> *Any one know where I can get a back bumper for my cutty?
> *


THE JUNK YARD
:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 27 2009, 09:03 PM~16105202
> *THE JUNK YARD
> :0
> *


Last resort.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Ive got my 1972 Monte Carlo for sale it has rebuilt motor and transmission car runs good also has the a arms molded and extended and chrome plated and engraved new bushings on front and rear suspension also has a 2 pump all chrome setup with 4 new batteries and 13'' all gold rims with Remington tires you can call or text me at 682-597-6102 asking $3,200 obo. Will post pictures tomorrow


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 28 2009, 01:31 AM~16107466
> *Ive got my 1972 Monte Carlo for sale it has rebuilt motor and transmission car runs good also has the a arms molded and extended and chrome plated and engraved  new bushings on front and rear suspension also has a 2 pump all chrome setup with 4 new batteries and 13'' all gold rims with Remington tires you can call or text me at 682-597-6102 asking $3,200 obo. Will post pictures tomorrow
> *


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

GOOD MORNING FOROS AND HOPE EVERYBODY HAD A GREAT X-MAS. AY TOMAS GOOD LUCK ON THE SELL AND I GOT YOUR 3/16 SHEET.. :wave: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Dec 27 2009, 08:57 PM~16105127
> *got dat 2
> *


pm sent


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 28 2009, 01:31 AM~16107466
> *Ive got my 1972 Monte Carlo for sale it has rebuilt motor and transmission car runs good also has the a arms molded and extended and chrome plated and engraved  new bushings on front and rear suspension also has a 2 pump all chrome setup with 4 new batteries and 13'' all gold rims with Remington tires you can call or text me at 682-597-6102 asking $3,200 obo. Will post pictures tomorrow
> *











:thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 28 2009, 05:54 PM~16112670
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NIIIIICE


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 28 2009, 09:12 PM~16115584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


mayne i need something like that for my monte that shit looks g'd up homie


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 28 2009, 04:54 PM~16112670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know someone building one of these, not the girl, I already have a better one then that one.. :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 28 2009, 10:12 PM~16115584
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam that's fukin nice


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *C-LO9492, THE MAJESTICS TX*

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

SUP FOROS


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 27 2009, 10:31 PM~16107466
> *Ive got my 1972 Monte Carlo for sale it has rebuilt motor and transmission car runs good also has the a arms molded and extended and chrome plated and engraved  new bushings on front and rear suspension also has a 2 pump all chrome setup with 4 new batteries and 13'' all gold rims with Remington tires you can call or text me at 682-597-6102 asking $3,200 obo. Will post pictures tomorrow
> *


cant wait 2 c da pics


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 29 2009, 11:28 AM~16120827
> *cant wait 2 c da pics
> *



LOL!!! No shit! How long we gotta wait for pics Tomas? Or maybe we gotta wait for Danny to post up more pics :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 29 2009, 02:30 AM~16118699
> *I know someone building one of these, not the girl, I already have a better one then that one.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 27 2009, 11:31 PM~16107466
> *Ive got my 1972 Monte Carlo for sale it has rebuilt motor and transmission car runs good also has the a arms molded and extended and chrome plated and engraved  new bushings on front and rear suspension also has a 2 pump all chrome setup with 4 new batteries and 13'' all gold rims with Remington tires you can call or text me at 682-597-6102 asking $3,200 obo. Will post pictures tomorrow
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2009, 01:35 PM~16121932
> *
> *


Sup Juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 29 2009, 01:05 PM~16122226
> *Sup Juan
> *


What is poppin alex!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*DAMN, SNOWING LIKE KRAZY AGAIN FOR THE 2ND TIME!!!!! EVERYBODY BE SAFE DRIVING HOME..*_


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 29 2009, 03:01 PM~16122679
> *DAMN, SNOWING LIKE KRAZY AGAIN FOR THE 2ND TIME!!!!!  EVERYBODY BE SAFE DRIVING HOME..</span>
> *



<span style=\'color:red\'>pics or its not happening


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 29 2009, 10:46 AM~16121436
> *LOL!!! No shit!  How long we gotta wait for pics Tomas?  Or maybe we gotta wait for Danny to post up more pics  :biggrin:
> *


Calm down fool they coming


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2009, 02:24 PM~16122383
> *What is poppin alex!
> *


Same OlChet :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1527431462.html


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 29 2009, 12:01 PM~16122679
> *DAMN, SNOWING LIKE KRAZY AGAIN FOR THE 2ND TIME!!!!!  EVERYBODY BE SAFE DRIVING HOME..
> *


DAMN I JUST WENT OUTSIDE MAN ITS ALL COVERED WITH SNOW


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 29 2009, 03:30 PM~16123425
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1527431462.html
> *


DAMN IT MAN!!!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 29 2009, 03:44 PM~16123543
> *DAMN I JUST WENT OUTSIDE MAN ITS ALL COVERED WITH SNOW
> *


NOTHING BUT WHITE BIRD SHIT... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DAVID ALL I CAN SEE IS A WHITE BACK GROUND!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

shitty pic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2009, 05:08 PM~16123842
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 29 2009, 01:01 PM~16122679
> *DAMN, SNOWING LIKE KRAZY AGAIN FOR THE 2ND TIME!!!!!  EVERYBODY BE SAFE DRIVING HOME..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 29 2009, 02:44 PM~16123543
> *DAMN I JUST WENT OUTSIDE MAN ITS ALL COVERED WITH SNOW
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 29 2009, 01:23 PM~16122832
> *pics or its not happening
> *


 :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 29 2009, 05:06 PM~16123825
> *NOTHING BUT WHITE BIRD SHIT... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> DAVID ALL I CAN SEE IS A WHITE BACK GROUND!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 29 2009, 04:44 PM~16123543
> *DAMN I JUST WENT OUTSIDE MAN ITS ALL COVERED WITH SNOW
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SUp Albert, Carlos, Juan, Augie, Dre, David, Ricky, Money MIke, Danny, Thomas, Bob, Leonard, John An John John And everybody Else


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 29 2009, 03:24 PM~16124015
> *SUp Albert, Carlos, Juan, Augie, Dre, David, Ricky, Money MIke, Danny, Thomas, Bob, Leonard, John An John John And everybody Else
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 29 2009, 05:24 PM~16124015
> *SUp Albert, Carlos, Juan, Augie, Dre, David, Ricky, Money MIke, Danny, Thomas, Bob, Leonard, John An John John And everybody Else
> *


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 29 2009, 03:24 PM~16124015
> *SUp Albert, Carlos, Juan, Augie, Dre, David, Ricky, Money MIke, Danny, Thomas, Bob, Leonard, John An John John And everybody Else
> *


wuz sup alex :wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Dec 29 2009, 05:35 PM~16124149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Dec 29 2009, 05:35 PM~16124149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 29 2009, 04:24 PM~16124015
> *SUp Albert, Carlos, Juan, Augie, Dre, David, Ricky, Money MIke, Danny, Thomas, Bob, Leonard, John An John John And everybody Else
> *


 :wave: :wave: :h5: :h5:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Dec 29 2009, 04:35 PM~16124149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*DA MILK GONE BAD!!!!!*_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 29 2009, 03:24 PM~16124015
> *SUp Albert, Carlos, Juan, Augie, Dre, David, Ricky, Money MIke, Danny, Thomas, Bob, Leonard, John An John John And everybody Else
> *


whats up alex and the rest of the crew


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

8:50


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 29 2009, 02:24 PM~16124015
> *SUp Albert, Carlos, Juan, Augie, Dre, David, Ricky, Money MIke, Danny, Thomas, Bob, Leonard, John An John John And everybody Else
> *


 :biggrin:
just waiting on tomas to post them pics of the monte :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 29 2009, 05:24 PM~16124015
> *SUp Albert, Carlos, Juan, Augie, Dre, David, Ricky, Money MIke, Danny, Thomas, Bob, Leonard, John An John John And everybody Else
> *


Hey vato! Sup everybody!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Who gots the King Of The Streets Plaque?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 29 2009, 08:36 PM~16126139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, SINICTX


Wuts Up Bro???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Artistics.TX, 81.7.TX.

get to sleep fool. LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2009, 01:23 AM~16129711
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Artistics.TX, 81.7.TX.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 30 2009, 12:28 AM~16129781
> *:0
> *


you too. LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.stickam.com/1upradio


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 30 2009, 02:10 AM~16130289
> *:420:
> *


Wutup :loco:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Dec 30 2009, 03:19 AM~16130916
> *Wutup  :loco:
> *


Chillin Robert.... Im About To Call It A Night... Gotta Get Up At 6 :420:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Back To Work.. Goooooooooood Morning Everyone.... Its Pre New Years Eve.... :0


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 30 2009, 08:20 AM~16131620
> *Back To Work.. Goooooooooood Morning Everyone.... Its Pre New Years Eve.... :0
> *


Wut up. What you doin for new years?


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

:wave: goodmorning foros wuz sup c los twoway me homie


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2009, 12:00 AM~16128599
> *Who gots the King Of The Streets Plaque?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 30 2009, 10:03 AM~16131966
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Get Up OSO! .....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 30 2009, 10:09 AM~16132006
> *Get Up OSO!  .....
> *


I been up homie!!!! Wassup wit you guey??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Dec 30 2009, 10:13 AM~16132027
> *I been up homie!!!! Wassup wit you guey??
> *


Same Ol Sh!t.... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 29 2009, 05:24 PM~16124015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :420: 




Im ready to get my drink on!! Fuck it Im starting tonight!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 30 2009, 10:37 AM~16132177
> *:cheesy: Wut up Alex!!
> 
> :420:
> ...


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

i hope everybody has a safe new year lets get ready 2 roll into the new year


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 30 2009, 10:14 AM~16132035
> *Same Ol Sh!t.... :biggrin:
> *



















:roflmao:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 30 2009, 12:07 PM~16132741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 LITTLE ONE DEEP IN TOO IT ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Dec 30 2009, 02:41 AM~16131009
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It came out bad ass. I will have these shirts for sale. If you want one LMK


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 30 2009, 10:07 AM~16132741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 30 2009, 12:07 PM~16132741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Heard this advertised on the radio today freshballs.com


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 30 2009, 02:34 PM~16134647
> *Heard this advertised on the radio today  freshballs.com
> *


:|


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 30 2009, 03:34 PM~16134647
> *Heard this advertised on the radio today  freshballs.com
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

*GOOD AFTERNOON FORITOS!! :biggrin: :wave: *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Dec 30 2009, 05:14 PM~16135551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


QVo! Thx for the pic. That made my day!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 30 2009, 05:39 PM~16135845
> *QVo! Thx for the pic. That made my day!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 29 2009, 09:00 PM~16128599
> *Who gots the King Of The Streets Plaque?
> *


Y U ASKIN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 30 2009, 07:28 PM~16137513
> *Y U ASKIN
> *


just cause.. Why you countering :scrutinize:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2009, 05:57 PM~16137816
> *just cause.. Why you countering :scrutinize:
> *


JUST CAUSE..... :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 30 2009, 07:59 PM~16137846
> *JUST CAUSE..... :biggrin:
> *


alright then.... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2009, 06:07 PM~16137947
> *alright then.... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2009, 09:07 PM~16137947
> *alright then.... :biggrin:
> *



Wat up pimp!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 30 2009, 08:23 PM~16138134
> *Wat up pimp!
> *


chillen like a villain


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Dec 30 2009, 03:34 PM~16134647
> *Heard this advertised on the radio today  freshballs.com
> *


Apenas pa Los truck drivers.......Jk Holmes :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got a wood grain steering wheel for sale. has 2 small small small chips. pics soon. best offer


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2009, 07:46 PM~16139064
> *I got a wood grain steering wheel for sale. has small small small chips. pics soon. best offer
> *


THATS 3. WHATS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 30 2009, 10:38 PM~16139889
> *THATS 3. WHATS GOOD HOMIE
> *


lol. naw just 2. chillen. makin way for my new steering wheel.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Dranks my house! 8-9pm to ??? Hit me up!! LMK!!  
HAPPY NEW YEAR!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 27 2009, 11:31 PM~16107466
> *Ive got my 1972 Monte Carlo for sale it has rebuilt motor and transmission car runs good also has the a arms molded and extended and chrome plated and engraved  new bushings on front and rear suspension also has a 2 pump all chrome setup with 4 new batteries and 13'' all gold rims with Remington tires you can call or text me at 682-597-6102 asking $3,200 obo. Will post pictures tomorrow
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That is bad ass Thomas


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2009, 11:06 PM~16141240
> *That is bad ass Thomas
> *


Thanks homie don't want to sell it but have to get the business rolling


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 31 2009, 12:12 AM~16141369
> *Thanks homie don't want to sell it but have to get the business rolling
> *


Good luck with that one bro.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Dec 30 2009, 11:55 PM~16141928
> *Good luck with that one bro.
> *


Thanks. Homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 30 2009, 10:42 PM~16139023
> *Apenas pa Los truck drivers.......Jk Holmes :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 30 2009, 11:54 PM~16140156
> *Dranks my house! 8-9pm to ??? Hit me up!! LMK!!
> HAPPY NEW YEAR!!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, 81.7.TX.

See You ToNight


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 31 2009, 08:16 AM~16143090
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, 81.7.TX.
> 
> ...


 :0  We gonna have some pozole at the house too!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 31 2009, 08:50 AM~16143195
> *:0   We gonna have some pozole at the house too!!  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 31 2009, 08:50 AM~16143195
> *:0   We gonna have some pozole at the house too!!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 31 2009, 08:55 AM~16143210
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 31 2009, 09:20 AM~16143285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 31 2009, 09:41 AM~16143371
> *:biggrin:
> *


   You Ready For Tonight?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 31 2009, 09:46 AM~16143717
> *   You Ready For Tonight?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 31 2009, 08:49 AM~16143194
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wishing everybody a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!! Ya'll be safe!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wishing everybody a HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!! Ya'll be safe!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*Dont Drink And Drive..You Might Spill Your Beer and Fuck Up Your Interior and Dickies
HappyNew Years Every1*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

SEeen it at Jae Buenos Topic..Bad Azz Pic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 31 2009, 04:46 PM~16146845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: Happy New Year Weyes! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 31 2009, 04:11 PM~16146648
> *Dont Drink And Drive..You Might Spill Your Beer and Fuck Up Your Interior and Dickies
> HappyNew Years Every1
> *


X2... have a safe and Happy New Year. !!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 30 2009, 09:58 PM~16141133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Dec 31 2009, 06:13 PM~16147499
> *:wave:  Happy New Year Weyes!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT ONE mORE tImE!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Hope everyone has a safe and happy new year see ya vatos&ladies next year. We are doing it big. LOWRIDER FOR LIFE


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 31 2009, 05:06 PM~16147971
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *


What's up fool I thought you and Mike wanted to buy the car that's why ya were asking pictures MASS PUTOS


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 31 2009, 08:22 PM~16148670
> *What's up fool I thought you and Mike wanted to buy the car that's why ya were asking pictures MASS PUTOS
> *


:roflmao: 
Drink lots of beer for me homeboy  cuz i know ill drink a shit load of beer for yall  everyone take cover bout to try a desert eagle :0


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*FELIZ ANOS NUEVO FOROS AND MAY GOD BLESS US ALL WITH A BETTER 2010 BECAUSE 2009 SUCKED!!!!*_


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: *C-LO9492*

ICU CREEPIN FOO


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 31 2009, 09:54 PM~16149469
> *FELIZ ANOS NUEVO FOROS AND MAY GOD BLESS US ALL WITH A BETTER 2010 BECAUSE 2009 SUCKED!!!!
> *


2009 was a good year for me got some rags in my collection homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Chick in this video is BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAD




3:53


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I want to wish A Happy New Years 2010 to all my homies from the hood that are helping me to fix my 1961 Impala bubble top that will hopefully hit the streets this summer. Keep up the good work foros and keep up the lowrider movement. Special thanks to my lil homie Ricardo from that market block and to my homie arturo form the south who is doing my body work on the 61 keep up the good work and lets finish this ride.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 31 2009, 08:22 PM~16148670
> *What's up fool I thought you and Mike wanted to buy the car that's why ya were asking pictures MASS PUTOS
> *


Sorry bro.....im broke!!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 1 2010, 12:28 AM~16151010
> *Sorry bro.....im broke!!!
> *


Money. Mike broke yea right LOL


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 1 2010, 02:54 AM~16151136
> *Money. Mike broke yea right LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Dec 31 2009, 09:01 PM~16149530
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: C-LO9492
> 
> ...


Whats up Primo... :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:420:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE HOMIES FROM THE FUNK


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy New Years!! 2010 FORT WORTH!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nappy New Years to all.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

We Had A Great Time Last Night At Dre'S Crib... Happy New Years Peeps


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, bigstew22


Sup BIGSTEW ???


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Happy new years all lets make 2010 our year to win !


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 1 2010, 11:52 AM~16152714
> *Nappy New Years to all.
> *


What is Nappy New Years is that something you celebrate on your own. :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2010, 10:29 PM~16158203
> *What is Nappy New Years is that something you celebrate on your own. :biggrin:
> *


This vato con nappy new years must have been drunk While typing DWT :biggrin: :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2010, 11:29 PM~16158203
> *What is Nappy New Years is that something you celebrate on your own. :biggrin:
> *


Hell Yeah! Have a NAPPY ASS NEW YEAR. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Jan 2 2010, 01:37 AM~16158997
> *Hell Yeah! Have a NAPPY ASS NEW YEAR. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 2 2010, 10:30 AM~16160294
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 2 2010, 06:54 PM~16163869
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 2 2010, 07:55 PM~16163885
> *:biggrin:
> *


Thanks Oscar For Helping Me Today...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 31 2009, 05:22 PM~16148670
> *What's up fool I thought you and Mike wanted to buy the car that's why ya were asking pictures MASS PUTOS
> *


WELL I DID BUT I HAVE T SPEND MY $ ON SOME OTHER THINGS RIGHT NOW


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BAHAHAHA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Top of the morning Foros!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 30 2009, 10:58 PM~16141133
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD SOLD SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 3 2010, 12:05 PM~16169422
> *SOLD SOLD SOLD :biggrin:
> *


 NICE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Jan 3 2010, 03:20 PM~16170380-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 2 2010, 07:54 PM~16163869
> *
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Man Im ready to cruise my ride again


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

COWBOY KICK'N DAT ASS :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 3 2010, 04:52 PM~16171569
> *COWBOY KICK'N DAT ASS :0
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 3 2010, 04:05 PM~16171231
> *
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=37


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 3 2010, 06:17 PM~16171736
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showforum=37
> *


  thx for the info.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 3 2010, 05:52 PM~16171569
> *COWBOY KICK'N DAT ASS :0
> *


You know this mannnnnn!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 3 2010, 05:52 PM~16171569
> *COWBOY KICK'N DAT ASS :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 3 2010, 07:00 PM~16172676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas Massacre, Loco 61, califas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

65 ss
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1535853643.html


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Foros! How bout them COWBOYS!!!! Roy Williams thrown to 1 time??? Time to get rid of the over paid blocker!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 3 2010, 07:00 PM~16172676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


2nd team to shut out.... Doing Da Damn Thing :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 3 2010, 10:00 PM~16174627
> *What up Foros! How bout them COWBOYS!!!! Roy Williams thrown to 1 time??? Time to get rid of the over paid blocker!
> *


foreal


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 3 2010, 10:00 PM~16174627
> *What up Foros! How bout them COWBOYS!!!! Roy Williams thrown to 1 time??? Time to get rid of the over paid blocker!
> *


X2


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 3 2010, 10:22 PM~16175669
> *2nd team to shut out....  Doing Da Damn Thing :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Jan 4 2010, 08:18 AM~16177716
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 3 2010, 11:00 PM~16174627
> *What up Foros! How bout them COWBOYS!!!! Roy Williams thrown to 1 time??? Time to get rid of the over paid blocker!*


i have been a big supporter of this trade when it went down last year and throuhg out the coarse of the season and up untill yesterday!! With that said I have finally opened my eyes and will have to agree with MONEY MIKE!!  


Wut up FOROS!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 4 2010, 09:42 AM~16177956
> *i have been a big supporter of this trade when it went down last year and throuhg out the coarse of the season and up untill yesterday!! With that said I have finally opened my eyes and will have to agree with MONEY MIKE!!
> Wut up FOROS!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 4 2010, 10:01 AM~16178012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 4 2010, 10:07 AM~16178046
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 4 2010, 11:07 AM~16178265
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Isela???


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 4 2010, 11:26 AM~16178372
> *Sup Isela???
> *



:uh: 

working :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 4 2010, 01:02 PM~16178997
> *:uh:
> 
> working :biggrin:
> *


You Sure About That??? :scrutinize: 
Wheres Chuck ????? 

:dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 4 2010, 01:05 PM~16179017
> *You Sure About That???  :scrutinize:
> Wheres Chuck ?????
> 
> ...


She prob workin on a hangovet from partyin down at COWBOY STADIUM!
:biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 4 2010, 01:41 PM~16179332
> *She prob workin on a hangovet from partyin down at COWBOY STADIUM!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TCU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

go frogs


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up people! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 4 2010, 04:32 PM~16180705
> *wus up people! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 4 2010, 04:32 PM~16180705
> *wus up people! :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 4 2010, 05:29 PM~16181240
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*Almost time.*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 4 2010, 07:50 PM~16182754
> *Almost time.
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 4 2010, 06:50 PM~16182754
> *Almost time.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 4 2010, 07:12 PM~16183006
> *:dunno:
> *


TCU


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 4 2010, 08:40 PM~16183407
> *TCU
> *


 :angry: boise state!!
*GO TCU!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 4 2010, 07:47 PM~16183509
> *:angry: boise state!!
> GO TCU!!!
> *


MAN!!! TCU IS PLAYING LIKE CRAP! :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 4 2010, 09:02 PM~16183730
> *MAN!!! TCU IS PLAYING LIKE CRAP! :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jan 4 2010, 02:32 PM~16180705
> *wus up people! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Jan 4 2010, 11:17 PM~16185741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im motivated now!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ELJEFE/CRIMINAL_@Jan 4 2010, 10:17 PM~16185741
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:   :worship: :worship:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn it TCU :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 5 2010, 12:00 AM~16186413
> *Damn it TCU  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I was annoyed the whole game.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

t.c.u whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! i was pissed off thru the whole game how did that muthafucker miss that last pass and then the fucken interception come work that had the lose the fucken game i call bullshit on this one


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 4 2010, 10:54 PM~16187177
> * I was annoyed the whole game.
> *


I didn't even watch most of it.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning everybody!!!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 5 2010, 12:00 AM~16186413
> *Damn it TCU  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :thumbsdown: :burn:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81.7.TX., $Money Mike$
Wut up Money Mike


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 5 2010, 09:50 AM~16189173
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 81.7.TX., $Money Mike$
> Wut up Money Mike
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 5 2010, 09:50 AM~16189173
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 81.7.TX., $Money Mike$
> Wut up Money Mike
> ...


Not much bro-man! Fixin to head down to Harris hospital and pick up my wife. She spent the night with my mom-in-law. We only have my car now cuz the heater core went out in my Ford. It goes to the shop wednesday. What up with you??


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2010, 09:56 AM~16189200
> *
> *


What up Lo-CO61 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 5 2010, 10:20 AM~16189324
> *Not much bro-man! Fixin to head down to Harris hospital and pick up my wife. She spent the night with my mom-in-law. We only have my car now cuz the heater core went out in my Ford. It goes to the shop wednesday. What up with you??
> *


Chillin Chillin! Here at work!! Hope everything works out with the in-laws!! We needs to try to get together the way we talked about it a few weeks ago!! Well as soon as it starts to warm up!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 5 2010, 10:46 AM~16189500
> *Chillin Chillin! Here at work!! Hope everything works out with the in-laws!! We needs to try to get together the way we talked about it a few weeks ago!! Well as soon as it starts to warm up!!
> *


Absolutely! Whats goin on for the game on saturday?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214,  Mike$




:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 5 2010, 11:09 AM~16189640
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214,  Mike$
> 
> ...



HAHA wassup Isela!! Im bout to leave the house and head to ftw. R u _*workin*_?? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 5 2010, 10:27 AM~16189379
> *What up Lo-CO61 :biggrin:
> *


Chillin Like Alwayz.... 

Lets Go This Saturday NIght To The Pour House To Watch The Cowboyz Woop Some Ass..:buttkick: :banghead: 

http://pourhousefw.com/index.asp


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 5 2010, 11:14 AM~16189678
> *HAHA wassup Isela!! Im bout to leave the house and head to ftw. R u workin?? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Only Isela Knows That Money Mike LOL


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2010, 11:16 AM~16189692
> *Chillin Like Alwayz....
> 
> Lets Go This Saturday  NIght To The Pour House  To Watch The Cowboyz Woop Some Ass..:buttkick:  :banghead:
> ...


Kool. I was thinkin maybe trashin somebodies house :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 5 2010, 11:08 AM~16189632
> *Absolutely! Whats goin on for the game on saturday?
> *


Im going to the Maverick game on Saturday!! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 5 2010, 12:22 PM~16190197
> *Im going to the Maverick game on Saturday!!  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Ur Cowboys Fan Club card is gonna be revoked unless u give up those Mavs tickets. The cowboys first playoff game and u gonna miss it!!!! How disappointing is that.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 5 2010, 01:22 PM~16190679
> *Ur Cowboys Fan Club card is gonna be revoked unless u give up those Mavs tickets. The cowboys first playoff game and u gonna miss it!!!! How disappointing is that.
> *


bought the tix for the wife for X mas!! I know!!! I even suggested trading the 6 tixs I have for 2 to the cowboys game!!  I was denied!!! Mavs game is a 7:30 wut time does the cowboys game start??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 5 2010, 12:21 PM~16190188
> *Kool. I was thinkin maybe trashin somebodies house :biggrin:
> *


  I Got First Round :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 5 2010, 12:28 PM~16190714
> *bought the tix for the wife for X mas!! I know!!! I even suggested trading the 6 tixs I have for 2 to the cowboys game!!    I was denied!!! Mavs game is a 7:30 wut time does the cowboys game start??
> *


7


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2010, 12:33 PM~16190758
> * I Got First Round  :biggrin:
> *


Let's doit I got round 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider+Jan 5 2010, 01:37 PM~16190792-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*Q-vo LOCO*_


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 5 2010, 02:21 PM~16191104
> *Q-vo LOCO
> *


Sup Carlos You Down For This Saturday Night????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2010, 01:19 PM~16191091
> *You Down Juan..
> 
> *


got a gang of fam coming to my house. we will see


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 5 2010, 02:38 PM~16191234
> *got a gang of fam coming to my house. we will see
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 5 2010, 01:37 PM~16190792
> *7
> *


 :angry:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Jan 5 2010, 11:14 AM~16189678-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 5 2010, 04:12 PM~16192032
> *:yes: :yes:  :biggrin:
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lets Go This Saturday NIght To The Pour House 
To Watch The Cowboyz Woop Some Ass..:buttkick: :banghead: 

http://pourhousefw.com/index.asp


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2010, 03:35 PM~16192197
> *Lets Go This Saturday  NIght To The Pour House
> To Watch The Cowboyz Woop Some Ass..:buttkick:  :banghead:
> 
> ...


off 7th?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 5 2010, 04:37 PM~16192211
> *off 7th?
> *


Yeah Its On 7th

http://pourhousefw.com/contact/


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2010, 04:35 PM~16192197
> *Lets Go This Saturday  NIght To The Pour House
> To Watch The Cowboyz Woop Some Ass..:buttkick:  :banghead:
> 
> ...


you got me.... :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 5 2010, 04:58 PM~16192370
> *you got me.... :h5:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 5 2010, 04:50 PM~16192321
> *:wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 5 2010, 04:50 PM~16192321
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Pimpin?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2010, 04:58 PM~16192376
> *:h5:
> *


 :barf: :barf: :h5: :h5: :barf: :barf: :420:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 5 2010, 02:38 PM~16191234
> *got a gang of fam coming to my house. we will see
> *



How bout we all crash Juans house :biggrin: 

I'm not sure where im gonna be on saturday cuz my suegra is in the hospital.I'll probably end up in the POURHOUSE. Im down!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: WHAT EVER WHEN EVER HOW EVER


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 5 2010, 05:02 PM~16192424
> *How bout we all crash Juans house :biggrin:
> 
> I'm not sure where im gonna be on saturday cuz my suegra is in the hospital.I'll probably end up in the POURHOUSE. Im down!
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 5 2010, 05:05 PM~16192449
> *:biggrin: WHAT EVER WHEN EVER HOW EVER
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Jan 5 2010, 04:59 PM~16192391-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 5 2010, 04:10 PM~16192495
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More like


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2010, 04:39 PM~16192727
> *I'll Pick You Up Juan
> *


Depends


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 5 2010, 05:43 PM~16192756
> *Depends
> *


 :uh:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2010, 01:23 PM~16191119
> *Sup Carlos You Down For This Saturday Night????
> *


*50/50*


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2010, 02:59 PM~16192386
> *Sup Pimpin?
> *


HOW'S IT GOING PLAYA! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:tears: :tears: *HOTT!! * :tears: :tears:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 5 2010, 05:43 PM~16192756
> *Depends
> *


Is that what you need??


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 5 2010, 02:58 PM~16192370
> *you got me.... :h5:
> *


x2


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 5 2010, 06:09 PM~16194493
> *Is that what you need??
> 
> 
> ...


Yo!!! $money mike$ I saw you today rollin that bad ass ride in the hospital district today   Lookin good homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 5 2010, 09:10 PM~16195276
> *Yo!!! $money mike$ I saw you today rollin that bad ass ride in the hospital district today     Lookin good homie
> *



Thx bro! :biggrin: Since my wifes p/u is broke down that's our only transportation. So while im at work on the road the wifey is cruisin it around hno: :banghead:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 5 2010, 07:27 PM~16195513
> *Thx bro!  :biggrin:  Since my wifes p/u is broke down that's our only transportation. So while im at work on the road the wifey is cruisin it around  hno:  :banghead:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 lookin clean bro


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i know this is ftw but this man really needs a job  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519258


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jan 5 2010, 08:39 PM~16195664
> *i know this is ftw but this man really needs a job
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=519258
> *


I NEED A JOB TOO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 5 2010, 09:57 PM~16195951
> *I NEED A JOB TOO
> *


I Have Some Hard Labor Work For You Juan ... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 5 2010, 05:43 PM~16192756
> *Depends
> *


 :angry:  :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2010, 11:06 PM~16198191
> *I Have  Some Hard Labor Work For You Juan ... :biggrin:
> *


NO **** NUGGA


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 6 2010, 12:31 AM~16198511
> *NO **** NUGGA
> *


One Word "LAZY" :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 6 2010, 01:18 AM~16199288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Augie????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 6 2010, 12:12 AM~16199170
> *One Word "LAZY" :uh:    :biggrin:
> *


not at all.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Some Stuff Ive Done In The Pass


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BAD TIMES 79, Loco 61
:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 6 2010, 02:17 AM~16199990
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BAD TIMES 79, Loco 61
> :wave:
> *


Good Morning Albert...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 6 2010, 01:44 AM~16199632
> *Some Stuff Ive Done In The Pass
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 6 2010, 01:44 AM~16199632
> *Some Stuff Ive Done In The Pass
> 
> 
> ...


*BIG MONEY$$$$$$$$*


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2010, 11:20 PM~16199332
> *Sup Augie????
> *


NOTHING MUCH HOMIE JUST CHILLIN :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 6 2010, 09:12 AM~16201304
> *BIG MONEY$$$$$$$$
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jan 6 2010, 12:50 PM~16202612
> *Salvador there is a New company In Grand Prairie Called TRAXX they are curently hiring for all that you have eperience In , try them out I know they have a job posting on monster.com god bless and good luck ALSO FED EX JUST OPENED A NEW LOCATION IN FORT WORTH OFF OF CAMPUS DRIVE THEY ARE CURRENTLY SEEKING DOCK WORKERS  :happysad:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2010, 04:17 PM~16192068
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










*WHATS GOING ON FOROS* :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 6 2010, 08:22 PM~16206669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  Black Gucci interior too boot!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 6 2010, 07:34 PM~16206835
> *:0   Black Gucci interior too boot!!
> *


you know this :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 6 2010, 07:44 PM~16206224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 6 2010, 08:22 PM~16206669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: what it do alex


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAa4mw0ztns


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 6 2010, 05:44 PM~16206224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 6 2010, 07:44 PM~16206224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 6 2010, 07:44 PM~16206224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


And where can i get one of these??? Or maybe two???   :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Albert!!


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 6 2010, 10:15 PM~16210020
> *What up Albert!!
> *


QUE ONDA HOMIE, IAM STILL HERE IN ATLANTA,GA :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 6 2010, 11:18 PM~16210070
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE, IAM STILL HERE IN ATLANTA,GA :wave:
> *


in the atl


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 7 2010, 12:18 AM~16210070
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE, IAM STILL HERE IN ATLANTA,GA :wave:
> *


I got home bout an hour ago from the hospital. Jus chillen for a bit before i go to bed. I think im gonna drink me one of these first


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 6 2010, 10:26 PM~16210159
> *in the atl
> *


YES SIR AND IT SUCKS OUT HERE READY TO GET BACK TO THE LONE STAR STATE


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 6 2010, 10:30 PM~16210212
> *I got home bout an  hour ago from the hospital. Jus chillen for a bit before i go to bed. I think im gonna drink me one of these first
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SAVE ME ONE HOMIE LOL


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 7 2010, 12:33 AM~16210251
> *:0 SAVE ME ONE HOMIE LOL
> *


HMMMMM I'LL try homie LOL!!!


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 6 2010, 10:37 PM~16210314
> *HMMMMM I'LL try homie LOL!!!
> *


IF NOT I WILL WAIT FOR THE GAME ON SATURDAY FOR THE BEER


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 7 2010, 12:42 AM~16210383
> *IF NOT I WILL WAIT FOR THE GAME ON SATURDAY  FOR THE BEER
> *


OHHHH you were talkin bout the TECATE....I was talkin bout TE-TAS :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 6 2010, 11:31 PM~16210224
> *YES SIR AND IT SUCKS OUT HERE READY TO GET BACK TO THE LONE STAR STATE
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 01:20 AM~16210954
> *
> *


Damn homie u gettin popular!!! You even got a topic about u in O.T. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 7 2010, 12:21 AM~16210967
> *Damn homie u gettin popular!!! You even got a topic about u in O.T. :biggrin:
> *


thats just fagdo. he just mad cus I started a thread on his bitch ass. NO LOVE for that fake ass snitch.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 01:25 AM~16210999
> *thats just fagdo. he just mad cus I started a thread on his bitch ass. NO LOVE for that fake ass snitch.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:  Good night homie!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 7 2010, 12:29 AM~16211027
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:    Good night homie!!
> *


good night bro.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Morning !!!!!!!! Damn its all iced up outside! Schools are closed too.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> *WHATS GOING ON FOROS* :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*************************************************************


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

IS ANY ONE SICK! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

WHO ALL WENT TO WORK TODAY?
I DIDNT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 7 2010, 12:12 PM~16213621
> *WHO ALL WENT TO WORK TODAY?
> I DIDNT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ME :angry:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 7 2010, 10:12 AM~16213621
> *WHO ALL WENT TO WORK TODAY?
> I DIDNT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


UR LUCKY MR. RICH$! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 7 2010, 10:00 AM~16213999
> *UR LUCKY MR. RICH$! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

4 Members: BIG AUGIE, *blanco, BAD TIMES 79, TheTexasGoldPlater* :wave:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 7 2010, 11:05 AM~16214031
> *4 Members: BIG AUGIE, blanco, BAD TIMES 79, TheTexasGoldPlater :wave:
> *


whats going on big bro i am on my way home should be home tonight


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 7 2010, 12:12 PM~16213621
> *WHO ALL WENT TO WORK TODAY?
> I DIDNT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I DID. But I waited till it all melted tho.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I gotta go take my placement test. :0


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 7 2010, 11:16 AM~16214119
> *whats going on big bro i am on my way home should be home tonight
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 7 2010, 12:12 PM~16213621
> *WHO ALL WENT TO WORK TODAY?
> I DIDNT!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i didnt!!  i wanted to!! :happysad:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

*WELL GUYS I HAVE TO GO I HAVE TO GO HELP HER CLEAN SELF OFF! :biggrin: :wow: :biggrin: *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 7 2010, 01:15 PM~16214706
> *i didnt!!   i wanted to!!  :happysad:
> *


work work work


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 7 2010, 02:20 PM~16214764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:rimshot:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 7 2010, 02:20 PM~16214764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAS PUUUUUTO!!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 7 2010, 01:16 PM~16214119
> *whats going on big bro i am on my way home should be home tonight
> *



I'll be at Applebee's in Austin watchin the game tonite.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 6 2010, 05:44 PM~16206224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2010, 07:24 AM~16212557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 01:47 PM~16214432
> *I gotta go take my placement test. :0
> *



u goin to school?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 7 2010, 03:32 PM~16216009
> *u goin to school?
> *


Yeah I start here in a couple weeks. but I messed up on my tax paper work so I had to come back and fix that shit.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What brand of clothing does the Eagles offense wear?




Demarcus Ware


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 7 2010, 03:48 PM~16216161
> *What brand of clothing does the Eagles offense wear?
> Demarcus Ware
> *


bahahahaha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 7 2010, 01:38 PM~16215529
> *MAS PUUUUUTO!!!!!
> *


 :0  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 7 2010, 04:47 PM~16216151
> *Yeah I start here in a couple weeks. but I messed up on my tax paper work so I had to come back and fix that shit.
> *


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

3 Members: C-LO9492, *BAD TIMES 79, TheTexasGoldPlater* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 7 2010, 04:44 PM~16217226
> *3 Members: C-LO9492, BAD TIMES 79, TheTexasGoldPlater, BIG AUGIE :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Woopz! Peek A Boo! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn! Colt already out of the game. Don't look good for the Longhorns.....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> > Woopz! Peek A Boo! :0
> 
> 
> :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 7 2010, 08:14 PM~16219136
> *Damn! Colt already out of the game. Don't look good for the Longhorns.....
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 6 2010, 10:30 PM~16210212
> *I got home bout an  hour ago from the hospital. Jus chillen for a bit before i go to bed. I think im gonna drink me one of these first
> 
> 
> ...


My fav. beer


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 7 2010, 09:40 PM~16219449
> *My fav. beer
> 
> 
> ...


Whats Up Johnny????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2010, 08:34 PM~16219379
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TEXAS :facepalm:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 7 2010, 10:07 PM~16219743
> *TEXAS :facepalm:
> *


lmao


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 7 2010, 09:07 PM~16219743
> *TEXAS :facepalm:
> *


x2


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 7 2010, 01:48 PM~16216161
> *What brand of clothing does the Eagles offense wear?
> Demarcus Ware
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> > Woopz! Peek A Boo! :0
> 
> 
> :wow: :wow:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 7 2010, 07:40 PM~16219449
> *My fav. beer
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 7 2010, 09:49 PM~16221002
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup Everybody!!! ITS FREEEEEEEEZING!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 8 2010, 06:40 AM~16223812
> *:biggrin:
> *


sup bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 8 2010, 09:08 AM~16223899
> *sup bro
> *


Chillin At Work....


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*TGIF!!!!*


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 8 2010, 08:44 AM~16224029
> *ITS FRIDAY whats going on fort worth! :wave:*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jan 8 2010, 10:01 AM~16224093
> *ITS FRIDAY whats going on fort worth! :wave:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*TTT* :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FOROS!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 8 2010, 10:06 AM~16224126
> *TTT :rimshot:  :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 8 2010, 10:33 AM~16224294
> *GOOD MORNING FOROS!?!?!?!?!
> *


Sup Osooooooooooo!?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up Alex, augie, money Mike, oso, j ray,texas massacre, Los and the rest of the layitlow crew


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 8 2010, 10:06 AM~16224126
> *TTT :rimshot:  :h5:
> 
> 
> ...


Damnnnnnnnn! What's her name and where can I stalk her!






What up Tomas! I'm in Austin freezin my ass off!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

anybody getting their drink on tonight?? When and where i am there!! Im ready to start drinking!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 8 2010, 01:45 PM~16226263
> *anybody getting their drink on tonight?? When and where i am there!! Im ready to start drinking!!!
> *


letter here at the house. has your name and 64 impala all over it. :0 call me


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Everyone??? Damn Its Still Cold Outthere


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 8 2010, 02:55 PM~16226367
> *Sup Everyone??? Damn Its Still Cold Outthere
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 8 2010, 01:55 PM~16226367
> *Sup Everyone??? Damn Its Still Cold Outthere
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 8 2010, 02:49 PM~16226308
> *letter here at the house. has your name and 64 impala all over it.  :0  call me
> *


 :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 8 2010, 10:05 AM~16224906
> *What's up Alex, augie, money Mike, oso, j ray,texas massacre, Los and the rest of the layitlow crew
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 8 2010, 10:26 AM~16225084
> *Damnnnnnnnn! What's her name and where can I stalk her!
> What up Tomas! I'm in Austin freezin my ass off!
> *


mas puto!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 8 2010, 10:26 AM~16225084
> *Damnnnnnnnn! What's her name and where can I stalk her!
> What up Tomas! I'm in Austin freezin my ass off!
> *


http://www.christinamodel.com
She got her boobs smaller..... back in 2004-2005 they were bigger.... On her web-site you can see free pics and videos.. I am a fan of her I did not just find her and post her she means something to me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  I might marry her


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 8 2010, 05:58 PM~16228250
> *http://www.christinamodel.com
> She got her boobs smaller..... back in 2004-2005 they were bigger.... On her web-site you can see free pics and videos.. I am a fan of her I did not just find her and post her she means something to me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    I might marry her
> *



LOL! U might.....I will if you dont!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 8 2010, 05:58 PM~16228250
> *http://www.christinamodel.com
> She got her boobs smaller..... back in 2004-2005 they were bigger.... On her web-site you can see free pics and videos.. I am a fan of her I did not just find her and post her she means something to me :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    U might.....I will if you dont!*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 8 2010, 02:57 PM~16226396
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Albert???


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 8 2010, 06:37 PM~16228656
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I wonder if she would be a good step mom??? Awww who cares right !


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 8 2010, 06:35 PM~16229913
> *I wonder if she would be a good step mom??? Awww who cares right !
> *


I would not care if she was my step-sister :biggrin:


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 8 2010, 04:38 PM~16227477
> *mas puto!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 8 2010, 11:36 PM~16232511
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by califas_@Jan 9 2010, 12:41 AM~16232557
> *:wave:
> *


wat up playa! where you been?


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

whut it dew foros


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: hno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Morning Foros!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 9 2010, 10:45 AM~16235208
> * Morning Foros!!
> *



Good morning Dre! :wave:


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

whats up foros ready to watch the cowboys game im going to run a shotgun pot per each qurter at the pourhoues are ya in


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Jan 9 2010, 11:17 AM~16235396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 9 2010, 11:41 AM~16235539
> *my  :ninja: At work rite now
> 
> *



Im fixin to head to the gym. Waitin on the game tonite. Dont know what im doin yet. My wife still at the hospital with my suegra. She spent the night there last nite. Shit's been all out of wack since xmas. :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

i have 6 tickets for the Mavs game tonight! Im not gonna be able to go (Wife is real Sick) let me know if ya interested!! they are nose bleed seats! $75 my lose your gain!


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 8 2010, 11:54 PM~16232744
> *wat up playa! where you been?
> *


working and u


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX+Jan 9 2010, 12:29 AM~16233144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: quepaso dog what you up to


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 9 2010, 11:08 AM~16236100
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


i was just out side working on the cutty bumper cover looks good 15 bucks and its yours


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jan 9 2010, 12:12 PM~16236134
> *i was just out side working on the cutty bumper cover looks good 15 bucks and its yours
> *


4 sho


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 9 2010, 12:12 PM~16236131
> *:biggrin: quepaso dog what you up to
> *


waking up :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*************************************************************


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone Cruising Tonight??? :wow:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 9 2010, 03:35 PM~16238238
> *Anyone Cruising Tonight??? :wow:
> *


 :nono: :no: :nosad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Cowboys!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What about them boys. Twice. already


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 9 2010, 11:02 PM~16241405
> *What about them boys. Twice. already
> *


you mean 3 times.  









BTW I sell cowboy jerseys.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :420:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup everybody, With the New year coming in it brought new opportunities. I will be moving back to my hometown some time this summer when my kid are out of school. For these reason I sold my share of D ShoP to Tomas, so D ShoPs name will change to IN AND OUT HYDRAULICS and Tomas is the new and only owner of these buisness. Good Luck Tomas And keep serving us with the best prices and product in the DFW. :thumbsup: 

IN & OUT HYDRAULICS new name same service 2516 N Weaver Haltom city 76117 building 300 Hi Low hydraulics distributor for all your hydraulic needs


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 10 2010, 11:14 AM~16243491
> *Sup everybody, With the New year coming in it brought new opportunities. I will be moving back to my hometown  some time this summer when my kid are out of school. For these reason I sold my share of D ShoP to Tomas, so D ShoPs name will change to IN AND OUT HYDRAULICS and Tomas is the new and only owner of these buisness. Good Luck Tomas And keep serving us with the best prices and product in the DFW. :thumbsup:
> 
> IN & OUT HYDRAULICS new name same service 2516 N Weaver Haltom city 76117 building 300 Hi Low hydraulics distributor for all your hydraulic needs
> *


 :tears: uffin: Good Luck to you and the family homie!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 10 2010, 11:43 AM~16243640
> *:tears:  uffin: Good Luck to you and the family homie!
> *


Gracias


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by califas_@Jan 9 2010, 12:02 PM~16235714
> *working and u
> *



The same bro. Im a bit hungover from drinkin at the casita house. :uh: Gotta go to work in a few hours.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 10 2010, 09:14 AM~16243491
> *Sup everybody, With the New year coming in it brought new opportunities. I will be moving back to my hometown  some time this summer when my kid are out of school. For these reason I sold my share of D ShoP to Tomas, so D ShoPs name will change to IN AND OUT HYDRAULICS and Tomas is the new and only owner of these buisness. Good Luck Tomas And keep serving us with the best prices and product in the DFW. :thumbsup:
> 
> IN & OUT HYDRAULICS new name same service 2516 N Weaver Haltom city 76117 building 300 Hi Low hydraulics distributor for all your hydraulic needs
> *


Good luck in your move I hate to see you go but I am sure is the best for your family keep in touch with us over here. And good luck to Tomas!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 10 2010, 11:14 AM~16243491
> *Sup everybody, With the New year coming in it brought new opportunities. I will be moving back to my hometown  some time this summer when my kid are out of school. For these reason I sold my share of D ShoP to Tomas, so D ShoPs name will change to IN AND OUT HYDRAULICS and Tomas is the new and only owner of these buisness. Good Luck Tomas And keep serving us with the best prices and product in the DFW. :thumbsup:
> 
> IN & OUT HYDRAULICS new name same service 2516 N Weaver Haltom city 76117 building 300 Hi Low hydraulics distributor for all your hydraulic needs
> *


 :0 good luck! PM SENT!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

*GO COWBOYS!!!!!!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 10 2010, 10:14 AM~16243491
> *Sup everybody, With the New year coming in it brought new opportunities. I will be moving back to my hometown  some time this summer when my kid are out of school. For these reason I sold my share of D ShoP to Tomas, so D ShoPs name will change to IN AND OUT HYDRAULICS and Tomas is the new and only owner of these buisness. Good Luck Tomas And keep serving us with the best prices and product in the DFW. :thumbsup:
> 
> IN & OUT HYDRAULICS new name same service 2516 N Weaver Haltom city 76117 building 300 Hi Low hydraulics distributor for all your hydraulic needs
> *


 :happysad: Good luck with that bro.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 10 2010, 11:59 AM~16243745
> *Good luck in your move I hate to see you go but I am sure is the best for your family keep in touch with us over here. And good luck to Tomas!
> *


Thanks, And I will for shure be coming back to visit and attend the local shows and picnics.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 10 2010, 12:02 PM~16243764
> *:0 good luck! PM SENT!
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 01:13 PM~16244185
> *:happysad: Good luck with that bro.
> *


Thanx Juan... so get your car ready so we can cruize these summer.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 10 2010, 12:18 PM~16244215
> *Thanx Juan... so get your car ready so we can cruize these summer.
> *


it will be. bout to get my cousins compressor at my house. Ima need you to spray it before you leave.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 03:12 PM~16245151
> *it will be. bout to get my cousins compressor at my house. Ima need you to spray it before you leave.
> *


you got it :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 10 2010, 11:14 AM~16243491
> *Sup everybody, With the New year coming in it brought new opportunities. I will be moving back to my hometown  some time this summer when my kid are out of school. For these reason I sold my share of D ShoP to Tomas, so D ShoPs name will change to IN AND OUT HYDRAULICS and Tomas is the new and only owner of these buisness. Good Luck Tomas And keep serving us with the best prices and product in the DFW. :thumbsup:
> 
> IN & OUT HYDRAULICS new name same service 2516 N Weaver Haltom city 76117 building 300 Hi Low hydraulics distributor for all your hydraulic needs
> *


damn that sucks danny..good luck you you and your familia...keep up the good work wish you the best homeboy  ...


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey Alex, send me those pics you took last night. lol


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72_@Jan 10 2010, 03:29 PM~16245728
> *Hey Alex, send me those pics you took last night. lol
> *


x2 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 10 2010, 03:55 PM~16245465
> *damn that sucks danny..good luck you you and your familia...keep up the good work wish you the best homeboy  ...
> *


Thanx Germain.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 10 2010, 09:14 AM~16243491
> *Sup everybody, With the New year coming in it brought new opportunities. I will be moving back to my hometown  some time this summer when my kid are out of school. For these reason I sold my share of D ShoP to Tomas, so D ShoPs name will change to IN AND OUT HYDRAULICS and Tomas is the new and only owner of these buisness. Good Luck Tomas And keep serving us with the best prices and product in the DFW. :thumbsup:
> 
> IN & OUT HYDRAULICS new name same service 2516 N Weaver Haltom city 76117 building 300 Hi Low hydraulics distributor for all your hydraulic needs
> *


 :wave: Q-VO ELPINTOR! :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 10 2010, 11:14 AM~16243491
> *Sup everybody, With the New year coming in it brought new opportunities. I will be moving back to my hometown  some time this summer when my kid are out of school. For these reason I sold my share of D ShoP to Tomas, so D ShoPs name will change to IN AND OUT HYDRAULICS and Tomas is the new and only owner of these buisness. Good Luck Tomas And keep serving us with the best prices and product in the DFW. :thumbsup:
> 
> IN & OUT HYDRAULICS new name same service 2516 N Weaver Haltom city 76117 building 300 Hi Low hydraulics distributor for all your hydraulic needs
> *


Good Luck Danny N Thomas...


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey, where we having next weeks Cowboy party???? Let me know.


----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

Uh....that was to Alex. lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2010, 07:54 PM~16247850
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good! Can't wait to see it on the road.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Streetlife72 (Apr 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2010, 08:04 PM~16247952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oso getting himself a lap dance!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Last One For Tonight Hope Everyone Had A Great Time Cheerin For D COWBOYZ... We Knocked The Feathers Off Those Birds...  


We'll See Where We Going Next Weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

WOW PAGE 900
:h5:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 10 2010, 07:33 PM~16248311
> *WOW PAGE 900
> :h5:
> *


 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

900 pages and we still "> FT WORTH CRUISE, WE'RE BRINGIN IT BACK!!!!!!!!!"
we aint bringing shit back :0 :uh: :biggrin: 

J/K Vatos :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

looks like everyone had a good time! Damn i missed out!!  Maybe next week!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup RICHIE RICH!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 10 2010, 09:07 PM~16248810
> *900 pages and we still "> FT WORTH CRUISE, WE'RE BRINGIN IT BACK!!!!!!!!!"
> we aint bringing shit back :0  :uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


its true. this summer Ima be cruising again. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 10:19 PM~16249005
> *its true. this summer Ima be cruising again. :biggrin:
> *


thats whats its all about hittin switches from the southside to the northside :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 10 2010, 07:11 PM~16248878
> *Wassup RICHIE RICH!!!!!
> *


WWAASSUUPP


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 10 2010, 09:25 PM~16249080
> *thats whats its all about hittin switches from the southside to the northside  :biggrin:
> *


already!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 10 2010, 11:03 PM~16249609
> *WWAASSUUPP
> *



Almost to Mission ,TX. Wishin I was there all ready. Its past my bedtime.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jan 10 2010, 10:09 PM~16248847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


City I Was Born At :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2010, 11:03 PM~16250529
> *:thumbsup:
> City I Was Born At  :0
> *


el valle :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 11 2010, 12:03 AM~16250529
> *:thumbsup:
> City I Was Born At  :0
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 12:07 AM~16250596
> *el valle :0
> *



who toll u what that means guerro(white boy)? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 10 2010, 11:46 PM~16251186
> *who toll u what that means guerro(white boy)?  :biggrin:
> *


I know what it means nugga (black man) :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 11 2010, 01:13 AM~16251481
> *I know what it means nugga (black man)  :biggrin:
> *



LOL


----------



## DOUGHBOY940 (Jan 31, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 10 2010, 10:07 PM~16250596
> *el valle :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Back to work Monday!! :angry: :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 11 2010, 08:16 AM~16252737
> *Back to work Monday!!  :angry:  :420:
> *


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 11 2010, 08:12 AM~16252729
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wut up oscar an alex. Looked like y'all had a good time sat.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jan 11 2010, 08:55 AM~16252824
> *Wut up oscar an alex. Looked like y'all had a good time sat.
> *


Sup Robert... Wish You Could Of Joined Us... Next Time My Brother Hope To See you Guys There


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: Buenos Dias



> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE+Jan 10 2010, 07:36 PM~16247046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Word...I'll be ready to do that again.









Sup Alex, will it be ready for these summer? :biggrin: looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Streetlife72+Jan 10 2010, 08:58 PM~16247895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Danny Trying To Get It Down By Spring :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Danny Trying To Get It Down By Spring :cheesy:
[/quote]


:0  Keep it up Loco!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Jan 11 2010, 11:12 AM~16253512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que Pasa Isela???


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 11 2010, 09:22 AM~16252921
> *:wave: Buenos Dias
> Q-vole Mr Big Augie keeping busy?
> Word...I'll be ready to do that again.
> ...




DAMN BRO THAT RANFLA LOOK CLEAN HOPE TO C MORE PICS ON THE FUTURE


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

WHAT UP VATO'S . ALL GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz_@Jan 11 2010, 11:21 AM~16253601
> *DAMN BRO THAT RANFLA LOOK CLEAN HOPE TO C MORE PICS ON THE FUTURE
> *


Damn it Dose :yes:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 11 2010, 07:22 AM~16252921
> *:wave: Buenos Dias
> Q-vole Mr Big Augie keeping busy?
> Word...I'll be ready to do that again.
> ...


YES SIR TO DAMN BUSY, HOW BOUT U HOMIE? :happysad:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

THE MAJESTICS TX , Loco 61 :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 11 2010, 11:21 AM~16253600
> *SUp Mike???
> Que Pasa Isela???
> *


 I checked out the FAMOUS BIRTHPLACE OF LOCO61! I'm still in EL VALLE. 3 more deliveries then I be headed back home. I'm scopin' out what club or bar I'm gonna watch the Super Bowl at down here. May have to go to Stilletos since they have truck parking  :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jan 11 2010, 07:55 AM~16252824
> *Wut up oscar an alex. Looked like y'all had a good time sat.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 11 2010, 12:03 PM~16254466
> *I checked out the FAMOUS BIRTHPLACE OF LOCO61! I'm still in EL VALLE. 3 more deliveries then I be headed back home. I'm scopin' out what club or bar I'm gonna watch the Super Bowl at down here. May have to go to Stilletos since they have truck parking   :biggrin:
> *


el valle


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 11 2010, 01:03 PM~16254466
> *I checked out the FAMOUS BIRTHPLACE OF LOCO61! I'm still in EL VALLE. 3 more deliveries then I be headed back home. I'm scopin' out what club or bar I'm gonna watch the Super Bowl at down here. May have to go to Stilletos since they have truck parking   :biggrin:
> *


Tom Landry's Home Town Too


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 11 2010, 12:17 PM~16254061
> *THE MAJESTICS TX , Loco 61 :wave:
> *


Sup Augie???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by valley_legendz+Jan 11 2010, 11:21 AM~16253601-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Homie?? Wuts Going Down??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, Macias


Sup Hector???


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 11 2010, 02:01 PM~16255572
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, Macias
> Sup Hector???
> *


hey alex??? que onda??? ive been good just chillin i just opened the shop today, ive been in mexico for like two weeks.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 11 2010, 03:03 PM~16255597
> *hey alex??? que onda??? ive been good just chillin i just opened the shop today, ive been in mexico for like two weeks.
> *


Must Be Nice To Be On Vacation .... :cheesy:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 11 2010, 02:06 PM~16255634
> *Must Be Nice To Be On Vacation ....  :cheesy:
> *


yeah its been forever since ive been on vacation like that. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 11 2010, 03:26 PM~16255850
> *yeah its been forever since ive been on vacation like that.  :biggrin:
> *


  We All Need a Little Break From Work Every Once An Awhile..  .


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 11 2010, 02:27 PM~16255868
> *  We All Need a Little Break From Work Every Once An Awhile..  .
> *


y si, its all good though ya llego con mas ganas and refreshed to work and to go to school and with no problems. and how have you been???


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

teal62impala :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.fwssr.com/
:nicoderm: :biggrin:
General Admission
Tickets for admission to the Stock Show grounds can be purchased upon arrival.

General admission tickets permit access to all livestock events, educational programs, commercial exhibits and carnival/midway.

Adults: $8
Children 6 – 16: $4
Children 5 & Under: free
Each Rodeo Ticket is good for your General Admission to the grounds on the day of the performance.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 11 2010, 04:33 PM~16256505
> *teal62impala :wave:
> *


BIG AUGIE :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 11 2010, 04:22 PM~16256374
> *y si, its all good though ya llego con mas ganas and refreshed to work and to go to school and with no problems.  and how have you been???
> *


IM Chillin Workin


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 11 2010, 04:47 PM~16256638
> *http://www.fwssr.com/
> :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> General Admission
> ...


We go to the rodeo every year,the doctor my wife works for gives us his box seats and a parking pass inside the show grounds which makes for A rather joyfull experiance


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Que pasa everyone hey Alex that ride is looking good


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 11 2010, 07:27 PM~16258224
> *Que pasa everyone hey Alex that ride is looking good
> *


Thanks Thomas


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2010, 06:54 PM~16247850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 11 2010, 08:22 AM~16252921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 12 2010, 07:22 AM~16264383
> *:biggrin:
> *


Wuts Up Oscar??????? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Price


http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/1548120820.html


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

WHATS GOING ON FOROS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 12 2010, 12:08 PM~16265727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 11 2010, 11:21 AM~16253600
> *SUp Mike???
> Que Pasa Isela???
> *



:biggrin: SUP ALEX...READY FOR COWBOYS GAME??

GETTING READY FOR "THE LEGEND'S" B-DAY BASH THIS WEEKEND... :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 12 2010, 07:39 AM~16264554
> *Wuts Up Oscar???????  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Shit just workn  :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 12 2010, 12:58 PM~16266151
> *:biggrin: SUP ALEX...READY FOR COWBOYS GAME??
> 
> GETTING READY FOR "THE LEGEND'S" B-DAY BASH THIS WEEKEND... :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 12 2010, 12:58 PM~16266151
> *:biggrin: SUP ALEX...READY FOR COWBOYS GAME??
> 
> GETTING READY FOR "THE LEGEND'S" B-DAY BASH THIS WEEKEND... :0
> *



:0 The Tx Legend ???? :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 12 2010, 10:08 AM~16265727
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Jan 12 2010, 01:22 PM~16266353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :yes:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.ufw.org/
.............
TAKE ACTION: Stop Texas from erasing Cesar Chavez and Hispanics from school books. Preliminary vote to occur this Wednesday, January 13th. 

We urgently need your help to stop the TX state Board of Ed from erasing Cesar Chavez & all Hispanic historical figures from school text books. This could have a nationwide impact as TX is a major textbook purchaser...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 12 2010, 04:28 PM~16267877
> *http://www.ufw.org/
> .............
> TAKE ACTION: Stop Texas from erasing Cesar Chavez and Hispanics from school books. Preliminary vote to occur this Wednesday, January 13th.
> ...


done!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 12 2010, 04:28 PM~16267877
> *http://www.ufw.org/
> .............
> TAKE ACTION: Stop Texas from erasing Cesar Chavez and Hispanics from school books. Preliminary vote to occur this Wednesday, January 13th.
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 12 2010, 04:28 PM~16267877
> *http://www.ufw.org/
> .............
> TAKE ACTION: Stop Texas from erasing Cesar Chavez and Hispanics from school books. Preliminary vote to occur this Wednesday, January 13th.
> ...



 :thumbsup: DONE!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 12 2010, 05:21 PM~16268319
> * :thumbsup: DONE!
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 12 2010, 04:58 PM~16268621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 12 2010, 05:58 PM~16268621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 12 2010, 06:01 PM~16268651
> *:thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 12 2010, 02:58 PM~16268621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 PRICELESS


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 12 2010, 06:41 PM~16270418
> * PRICELESS
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 12 2010, 05:42 PM~16270432
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I KNEW U WOULD LIKE THAT :biggrin: 
SOON U WILL BE DOING MY RIDE


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 12 2010, 06:53 PM~16270619
> *I KNEW U WOULD LIKE THAT :biggrin:
> SOON U WILL BE DOING MY RIDE
> *


WHENEVER UR READY HOMIE! :thumbsup: I LIKEY!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 12 2010, 05:58 PM~16268621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 12 2010, 05:58 PM~16268621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 12 2010, 08:53 PM~16270619
> *I KNEW U WOULD LIKE THAT :biggrin:
> SOON U WILL BE DOING MY RIDE
> *


 :0  :h5:


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 12 2010, 04:58 PM~16268621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 12 2010, 03:28 PM~16267877
> *http://www.ufw.org/
> .............
> TAKE ACTION: Stop Texas from erasing Cesar Chavez and Hispanics from school books. Preliminary vote to occur this Wednesday, January 13th.
> ...


We can send letters and protest and all this other stuff but if you don't vote it ain't going to matter.. Politicians only care about peopel who vote, so right now we have a bunch of conseratives in office who don't care about minorities but you get what you pay for.. I sent my letter.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 12 2010, 04:58 PM~16268621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X1000 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :sprint: :h5: :h5:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Albert! Whr u at vato?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 12 2010, 05:58 PM~16268621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Imma have to hit you up on that partial frame wrap...I hope it isn't too late


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 12 2010, 10:10 PM~16273539
> *Sup Albert! Whr u at vato?
> *


:wave: *WHATS GOING ON HOMIE ON MY WAY TO CALI HOPE TO PUT IN SOME GOOD MILES *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 13 2010, 07:36 AM~16275734
> *:wave: WHATS GOING ON HOMIE ON MY WAY TO CALI  HOPE TO PUT IN SOME GOOD MILES
> *



DAmn it! That's too far.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 13 2010, 08:02 AM~16275775
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :420:  :cheesy: :sprint:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 13 2010, 08:16 AM~16275811
> *DAmn it! That's too far.
> *


X2


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 13 2010, 06:16 AM~16275811
> *DAmn it! That's too far.
> *


GOT TO PAY BILLS HOMIE SO GOT TO TAKE THEM LONG HUALS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 13 2010, 08:24 AM~16275837
> *GOT TO PAY BILLS HOMIE SO GOT TO TAKE THEM LONG HUALS
> *


Stop By Some Of These


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Be Careful, An RUn Fast :sprint:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 13 2010, 06:34 AM~16275851
> *Stop By Some Of These
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no time for that, i only stop for gas and food


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 13 2010, 06:37 AM~16275857
> *Be Careful, An RUn Fast  :sprint:
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 13 2010, 08:37 AM~16275857
> *Be Careful, An RUn Fast  :sprint:
> 
> 
> ...


 :ugh: :uh: :barf:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 13 2010, 08:59 AM~16275913
> *lol
> *


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BAD TIMES 79, teal62impala

:wave: WHATS GOING ON HOMIE


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 13 2010, 09:07 AM~16275944
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BAD TIMES 79, teal62impala
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 13 2010, 07:07 AM~16275940
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: ITS THE OTHER WAY AROUND HOMIE UPS IS ALWAYS ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 12 2010, 10:42 PM~16273948
> *Imma have to hit you up on that partial frame wrap...I hope it isn't too late
> *


NEVER TO LATE HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 13 2010, 06:39 AM~16275866
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: no time for that, i only stop for gas and food
> *


HE'S SCARED THATS WHY! :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 13 2010, 07:32 AM~16276063
> *HE'S SCARED THATS WHY! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


NOT SCARED JUST DONT HAVE TIME FOR THAT


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 13 2010, 07:34 AM~16276073
> *NOT SCARED JUST DONT HAVE TIME FOR THAT
> *


WHAT A PUSS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 13 2010, 07:06 AM~16275936
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: FEDEX IS TAKING OVER


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 13 2010, 08:34 AM~16276073
> *NOT SCARED JUST DONT HAVE TIME FOR THAT
> *


sure


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 13 2010, 07:36 AM~16276084
> *WHAT A PUSS!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT EVER FOO


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I Wrecked my car yesterday in forthworth yesterday and i need help gettin it back on the road










b4


















Hey i need help. i had a wreck today and fucked off my whole front clip on my car, i already have a bumper and a hood, but i need the rest of it, like fenders, radiator, radiator supportand maybe the inner fenders, can any 1 please help me, yall would b helping me out alot. i dont have a job, and im still in school.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 13 2010, 08:40 AM~16276113
> *WHAT EVER FOO
> *


send me ur chirp#


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 09:41 AM~16276116
> *I Wrecked my car yesterday in forthworth yesterday and i need help gettin it back on the road
> 
> 
> ...


wut were you doing to wreck your car!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

im not from F.W. and i was tryin to go to white settlement, but exit at the wrong place, and ened up in south down town and i was tryin to figure out ho to get bak on the freeway, and i was drive up a street called S. Adams and a RV was blockin the stop sign and when i finnaly seen the sign i smashed the brakes,slid into the street and a truck fuked off my front end.... i got a ticket for running a stop sign, and had to pay 280 to get flat beded back to mesquite


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 10:21 AM~16276339
> *im not from F.W. and i was tryin to go to white settlement, but exit at the wrong place, and ened up in south down town and i was tryin to figure out ho to get bak on the freeway, and i was drive up a street called S. Adams and a RV was blockin the stop sign and when i finnaly seen the sign i smashed the brakes,slid  into the street and a truck fuked off my front end.... i got a ticket for running a stop sign, and had to pay 280 to get flat beded back to mesquite
> *


S Adams to White Settlement!! Damn thats a long ways from each other!


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

yea i know i wuz tryin to find away bak to the freeway. some man told me to go to henderson and make a left to white settel ment road, and folow it straight up and it wiould tke me rite to it


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 12 2010, 05:30 PM~16268406
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 10:21 AM~16276339
> *im not from F.W. and i was tryin to go to white settlement, but exit at the wrong place, and ened up in south down town and i was tryin to figure out ho to get bak on the freeway, and i was drive up a street called S. Adams and a RV was blockin the stop sign and when i finnaly seen the sign i smashed the brakes,slid  into the street and a truck fuked off my front end.... i got a ticket for running a stop sign, and had to pay 280 to get flat beded back to mesquite
> *


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 09:43 AM~16276466
> *yea i know i wuz tryin to find away bak to the freeway. some man told me to go to henderson and make a left to white settel ment road, and folow it straight up and it wiould tke me rite to it
> *


man that sux. 30 to cherry lane. straight from dallas. junk yard homie.


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jan 13 2010, 07:45 AM~16276131
> *send me ur chirp#
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 13 2010, 12:34 PM~16277963
> *PM SENT
> *


143*684*3170


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

i need to do something


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 11:54 AM~16278157
> *i need to do something
> *


HAVE YOU TRYED CRAIGSLIST.COM 
FOUND THIS FOR $800
CAPRICE CLASSIC


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 13 2010, 02:03 PM~16278245
> *HAVE YOU TRYED CRAIGSLIST.COM
> FOUND THIS FOR $800
> CAPRICE CLASSIC
> *


Hell Of A Deal Turn Around An Sell The Engine, Tranny, Wheels And Other Chet You Dont Need And The Parts Your Going To Use Well Be Free


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

ALL I GOT RITE NO IS 400, IM IN HIGH SHCOOL WIT NO JOB SO I GOTTA FIND SUMTHIN TO DO TO MAKE MONEY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OJ Hydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 03:01 PM~16278664
> *ALL I GOT RITE NO IS 400, IM IN HIGH SHCOOL WIT NO JOB SO I GOTTA FIND SUMTHIN TO DO TO MAKE MONEY
> *


Call Those Peeps Up... Tell Them That You Only Have 400 Bucks Maybe You Got Something Laying Around That You Dont need And They Want... You'll Come Out With That Parts Car.... Dont Hurt To Try...


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 13 2010, 01:31 PM~16278932
> *Call Those Peeps Up... Tell Them That You Only Have 400 Bucks Maybe You Got Something Laying Around That You Dont need And They Want... You'll Come Out With That Parts Car....  Dont Hurt To Try...
> *


OR JUST TRY TO TALK THEM DOWN TO 400 BUCKS


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 13 2010, 03:39 PM~16279018
> *OR JUST TRY TO TALK THEM DOWN TO 400 BUCKS
> *


 :yes: There Trying To Sell It Cheap They Might Sell It for 4 Never Know Homie..


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 13 2010, 04:03 PM~16279270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 13 2010, 09:34 AM~16276073
> *NOT SCARED JUST DONT HAVE TIME FOR THAT
> *


UH HUH......he's scared. He must've gotten ahold of one he thought was a woman and then suprised when he got somethin else.
:biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> UH HUH......he's scared. He must've gotten ahold of one he thought was a woman and then suprised when he got somethin else.
> :biggrin:
> [/quot
> that wasnt me mike that was you


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 13 2010, 03:14 PM~16279892
> *UH HUH......he's scared.  He must've gotten ahold of one he thought was a woman and then suprised when he got somethin else.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :yes: :sprint:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

I TALKED TO THE WOMAN WITH THE CAPRICE AND SHE SAID SUM1 OFFERED 700 FOR THE CAPRICE AND THEY GONNA DEAL SAT, IF DONT GIVE HER 800 OR IT


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:0


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 13 2010, 08:15 PM~16282594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYMN! Cabaret North? :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 817Lowrider, *lowriviera
*

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Jan 13 2010, 09:18 AM~16276319
> *Preliminary Tour Dates So Far:
> 3/21 - 6th Annual "97.9 The Beat" Car Show in Dallas, TX (Dallas State Fair Park)
> 5/2 - 3rd Annual Victoria Custom Auto Show in Victoria, TX
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> > UH HUH......he's scared. He must've gotten ahold of one he thought was a woman and then suprised when he got somethin else.
> > :biggrin:
> > [/quot
> > that wasnt me mike that was you
> ...


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up all the layitlow jente. IN & OUT HYDRAULICS in the house I will be having a January special on the street motors will have the flyer and price list up this weekend have all parts in stock for any info you can pm me or call 682-597-6102 and like my home boy Danny said I'm still going to run the shop with the new name hate that danny has to move but IN & OUT HYDRAULIC WILL STILL BE SERVING THE DFW AND THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT HAS SUPPORT US


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Juan!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: $Money Mike$, TheTexasGoldPlater, lowriviera


:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater+Jan 13 2010, 10:26 PM~16284359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what up Mike.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 13 2010, 09:29 PM~16284419
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $Money Mike$, TheTexasGoldPlater, lowriviera
> :wave:
> *


What's up money mike


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 13 2010, 11:42 PM~16284625
> *What's up money mike
> *



Chillen at the casa


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 13 2010, 11:38 PM~16284541
> *
> what up Mike.
> *


Man I cant wait till Sunday! GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!111


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 13 2010, 09:26 PM~16284359
> *What's up all the layitlow jente. IN & OUT HYDRAULICS in the house I will be having a January special on the street motors will have the flyer and price list up this weekend have all parts in stock for any info you can pm me or call 682-597-6102 and like my home boy Danny said I'm still going to run the shop with the new name hate that danny has to move but IN & OUT HYDRAULIC WILL STILL BE SERVING THE DFW AND THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT HAS SUPPORT US
> *


JANUARY SPECIAL chrome street motor reg. Price $100.00 for the month of January $90.00 out the door and thanks again everyone FROM IN &OUT HYDRAULICS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 13 2010, 10:51 PM~16284767
> *Man I cant wait till Sunday! GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!111
> *


yes sir. gonna be a good weekend.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one going to the meeting Friday?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Que pasa Albert


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 13 2010, 11:57 PM~16284868
> *Any one going to the meeting Friday?
> *


I dont think ill make it.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 13 2010, 11:52 PM~16284776
> *JANUARY SPECIAL chrome street motor reg. Price $100.00 for the month of January $90.00 out the door and thanks again everyone FROM IN &OUT HYDRAULICS
> *


 :0 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 13 2010, 11:51 PM~16284767
> *Man I cant wait till Sunday! GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!111
> *











im ready :buttkick:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 13 2010, 10:02 PM~16284961
> *Que pasa Albert
> *


*whats going on mr.gold* :wave:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 13 2010, 10:45 PM~16285599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 14 2010, 12:45 AM~16285599
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 13 2010, 09:15 PM~16282594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 13 2010, 09:52 PM~16284776
> *JANUARY SPECIAL chrome street motor reg. Price $100.00 for the month of January $90.00 out the door and thanks again everyone FROM IN &OUT HYDRAULICS</span> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 13 2010, 11:57 PM~16284868
> *Any one going to the meeting Friday?
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:ninja: its about lunch time


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2010, 11:23 AM~16289006
> *:ninja: its about lunch time
> *


breakfast. :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 14 2010, 12:24 PM~16289018
> *breakfast. :biggrin:
> *


that was like 5hours ago :uh:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2010, 11:27 AM~16289040
> *that was like 5hours ago  :uh:
> *


 :uh: 








:rimshot:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1543822628.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 13 2010, 09:52 PM~16284776
> *JANUARY SPECIAL chrome street motor reg. Price $100.00 for the month of January $90.00 out the door and thanks again everyone FROM IN &OUT HYDRAULICS
> *


How much for a battery rack and installed for my 81 monte? Gonna go with 8 batts 3 pumps piston pump to the nose.Do you guys carry 3/4 and 1 inch fittings?Gonna be needing some fittings to finish up my pumps.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 14 2010, 12:31 PM~16289069
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2010, 12:52 PM~16289788
> *:uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 14 2010, 02:21 PM~16290001
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 14 2010, 02:19 PM~16289989
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2010, 01:30 PM~16290060
> *
> :wave:
> *


Sup David????? :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 14 2010, 04:22 PM~16291091
> *Sup David?????  :wave:
> *


chillin at work .. and watching LA BAMBA on my phone...lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2010, 04:28 PM~16291167
> *chillin at work .. and watching LA BAMBA on my phone...lol
> 
> 
> ...


Mas POOT! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 14 2010, 04:11 PM~16291591
> *Mas POOT! :biggrin:
> *


*Richie!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 14 2010, 05:11 PM~16291591
> *Mas POOT! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 14 2010, 05:19 PM~16291674
> *Richie!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 14 2010, 05:23 PM~16291705
> *
> *



ROFLMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## lowlow_66 (Jan 12, 2004)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

QUE TAL LOCOS :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 13 2010, 08:15 PM~16282594
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :tongue:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Loco 61,Jan 14 2010, 09:58 AM~16288318








==========================
*I hope too see everyone at our first meeting of the year tomorrow nite...*


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 14 2010, 11:53 PM~16296723
> *:werd:
> *


what up rick


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone want to buy a 67 Impala ss rag top $4,000 obo have tons of parts for this ride just found 58 Impala rag for sale need to jump on this ride so anyone that want to start on a rag top project please pm for more info thanks again.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 15 2010, 12:53 AM~16296723
> *:werd:
> *



What up Rick? What's weird?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*TGIF!!*

See everyone at the meeting tonight!!


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 15 2010, 07:54 AM~16298858
> *TGIF!!
> 
> See everyone at the meeting tonight!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Yo


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 15 2010, 07:54 AM~16298858
> *TGIF!!
> 
> See everyone at the meeting tonight!!
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 15 2010, 08:54 AM~16298858
> *TGIF!!
> 
> See everyone at the meeting tonight!!
> *


Sup Dre,picked up that 3M set up thanks again for the hook up. What time you rolling to the ULC?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 15 2010, 11:55 AM~16299948
> *Sup Dre,picked up that 3M set up thanks again for the hook up. What time you rolling to the ULC?
> *


what'd ya get! The whole kit! Minis med and larges?? :cheesy: LMK if ya need more liners!! Im prolly gona roll out there bout 8-830ish!! I got cha 1st beer!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 15 2010, 10:34 AM~16300236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :sprint: :yes: :yes:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 15 2010, 12:34 PM~16300236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 15 2010, 01:22 PM~16300675
> *
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 15 2010, 11:57 AM~16299975
> *what'd ya get! The whole kit! Minis med and  larges??  :cheesy: LMK if ya need more liners!! Im prolly gona roll out there bout 8-830ish!! I got cha 1st beer!!
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

3 Members: teal62impala, ms_tx_legend214, BIG AUGIE :wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 15 2010, 11:28 AM~16300711
> *3 Members: teal62impala, ms_tx_legend214, BIG AUGIE :wave:
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 15 2010, 11:57 AM~16299975
> *what'd ya get! The whole kit! Minis med and  larges??  :cheesy: LMK if ya need more liners!! Im prolly gona roll out there bout 8-830ish!! I got cha 1st beer!!
> *


1 large amd 2 minies, estodo will c ya there.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 15 2010, 01:36 PM~16300779
> *1 large amd 2 minies, estodo  will c ya there.
> *


 :cheesy: 













Damn is it beer thirty yet! :happysad:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 20 2008, 05:32 PM~9740340
> *
> *


PICK YOUR SHIRTS UP IN FORT WORTH FROM MY HOMIE JUAN!
NOW AVAILABLE!!!
SIZES L-3x


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 15 2010, 12:17 PM~16300633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2010, 02:47 PM~16301888
> *PICK YOUR SHIRTS UP IN FORT WORTH FROM MY HOMIE JUAN!
> NOW AVAILABLE!!!
> SIZES L-3x
> ...


  

I also carry jerseys for all NFL NBA MLB teams. Pm me for info or visit my thread for further info and pics.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=521169


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

I'll take Xl Juan. Take it to UlC meeting


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 15 2010, 03:35 PM~16302288
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wont have it till monday bro. next meeting.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 15 2010, 04:00 PM~16302517
> *wont have it till monday bro. next meeting.
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 15 2010, 04:27 PM~16302705
> *
> *


Sorry


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 15 2010, 04:40 PM~16302819
> *Sorry
> *


Its Alright Juan


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 15 2010, 05:27 PM~16302705
> *
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*tgif*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 15 2010, 04:49 PM~16302891-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

2 Members: C-LO9492, *TheTexasGoldPlater* :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/1553383900.html
:wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 15 2010, 06:55 PM~16303964
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/1553383900.html
> :wow:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 15 2010, 05:00 PM~16302517
> *wont have it till monday bro. next meeting.
> *


Not a good way to start out bro :nono: But I'll take one :biggrin: XL please!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 15 2010, 10:39 PM~16305928
> *Not a good way to start out bro :nono:  But I'll take one :biggrin: XL please!
> *


LOL they fresh off the press bro. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 16 2010, 01:04 AM~16306762
> *LOL they fresh off the press bro.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BAGGD (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 15 2010, 08:34 PM~16304213
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MY FAVORITE!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: Can't wait for better weather to cruise again


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

juaritos gettin down


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 16 2010, 12:43 PM~16309785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 16 2010, 12:43 PM~16309785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


JUARITOS ALLREADY...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jan 16 2010, 06:01 PM~16311008
> *JUARITOS ALLREADY...
> *


Born and Raised till i was 11


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: In Garland today


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 16 2010, 07:39 PM~16311587
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 16 2010, 06:39 PM~16311587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Thats A Good One Juan Bawahahaahahhahahhahhahahha! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 16 2010, 01:43 PM~16309785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 16 2010, 06:39 PM~16311587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 16 2010, 01:43 PM~16309785
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Too sick!!! God damn, this is the best street footage I've seen since the old young hog videos


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider+Jan 14 2010, 10:02 PM~16296847-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT UP ITS NOT WEIRD ITS WERD


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jan 16 2010, 05:01 PM~16311008
> *JUARITOS ALLREADY...
> *


This how we need to start roll'n in Ft Worth homies...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 17 2010, 12:32 AM~16313753
> *This how we need to start roll'n in Ft Worth homies...
> *


x 817 i know foritos got some potential and foros gots some bad ass clean rides....its the weather thats fukin shit up right now..2010 im sure it will be a different story..i cant wait for the summer time for all this lowridez to come out


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I seen this sticker on a guy's truck..

P = People
E = Eating
T = Tasty
A = Animals

'I Love Animals, they taste Great'

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

make sure 2 check www.murdaworthmicpass.com some of the tightest artist from the funk holding it down show our fort worth artist love


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jan 17 2010, 01:09 AM~16314491
> *make sure 2 check www.murdaworthmicpass.com some of the tightest artist from the funk holding it down show our fort worth artist love
> *






they wrecked it.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 04:08 AM~16314991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


really good song down for the hood orale. MC 13 still reppin the hood in the North Side of Foros.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 17 2010, 04:27 AM~16315116
> * MC 13 still reppin the hood in the North Side of Foros.
> *


HAHAHAHAHA
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

GO COWBOYS!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 17 2010, 08:51 AM~16315329
> *GO COWBOYS!!!
> *


x2


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 03:08 AM~16314991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*REPPIN DA FUNK TO THE FULLEST*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*LETS GO COWBOYS!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 17 2010, 11:21 AM~16315975
> *LETS GO COWBOYS!
> *


x2


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 17 2010, 11:21 AM~16315975
> *LETS GO COWBOYS!
> *


 :biggrin: they not playing that good but gob cowboys :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 17 2010, 01:12 PM~16316545
> *:biggrin: they not playing that good but gob\ cowboys  :happysad:
> *


x2 Man


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 17 2010, 02:12 PM~16316545
> *:biggrin: they not playing that good but gob cowboys  :happysad:
> *


 :wow: :nosad:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty7imp, blanco

Sup Fool!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 16 2010, 10:32 PM~16313753
> *This how we need to start roll'n in Ft Worth homies...
> *


whats up john


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 02:08 AM~16314991
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It was OK but they left out a lot of better Fort Worth rappers Kilo, C26, Killa B, Cartune record. Vega is way over rated. But any way Juan check out the new Fort Worth Weekly there is a cool article on the slaughterhouse.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 17 2010, 10:20 PM~16321383
> *It was OK but they left out a lot of better Fort Worth rappers Kilo, C26, Killa B, Cartune record. Vega is way over rated. But any way Juan check out the new Fort Worth Weekly there is a cool article on the slaughterhouse.
> *


didnt that fool go christian? Big Tex was in there wasnt he? Vega is cool. he just takes him self to serious.Yeah I know about the article. Reppin FWO all in that bitch on the walls. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 09:25 PM~16321467
> *didnt that fool go christian? Big Tex was in there wasnt he? Vega is cool. he just takes him self to serious.Yeah I know about the article. Reppin FWO all in that bitch on the walls. :biggrin:
> *


C26 did go christian. Big Tex was in the video with Royal South. FWO?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 17 2010, 10:30 PM~16321532
> *C26 did go christian. Big Tex was in the video with Royal South. FWO?
> *


they are a tagging crew. they are all over the slaughter house.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 09:42 PM~16321714
> *they are a tagging crew. they are all over the slaughter house.
> *


We use to repp 817 Methods back in the day. We kicked it with FTG and worm and them I think they were SKS.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 17 2010, 10:46 PM~16321767
> *We use to repp 817 Methods back in the day. We kicked it with FTG and worm and them I think they were SKS.
> *


My boy JD was with FTG  Thats before my time. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.fwweekly.com/index.php?option=c...olis&Itemid=377
Here's the article on the slaughter house for those who have time for the read.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jan 17 2010, 03:29 PM~16317372
> *whats up john
> *


Not much, hope alls well with you and your family...


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 17 2010, 09:20 PM~16321383
> *It was OK but they left out a lot of better Fort Worth rappers Kilo, C26, Killa B, Cartune record. Vega is way over rated. But any way Juan check out the new Fort Worth Weekly there is a cool article on the slaughterhouse.
> *


x2...with them fools on it 2 shit would have been crazy  Cynikal 3000 went off.... I wish when big tex had his fleetwood posted up he would have dropped a verse


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 17 2010, 10:11 PM~16322079
> *My boy JD was with FTG   Thats before my time. :biggrin:
> *


mid 90's homie   good ol days


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 18 2010, 12:15 AM~16322848
> *mid 90's homie     good ol days
> *


yup. I was a kid 8-10-12 years old. :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*OH AN ITS MONDAY AN BACK TO WORK!!!*</span>:run: :run: :run:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 18 2010, 10:18 AM~16324864
> *OH AN ITS MONDAY AN BACK TO WORK!!!</span>:run:  :run:  :run:
> *


Its a holiday, no work today


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jan 18 2010, 09:21 AM~16324876
> *Its a holiday, no work today
> *


  I Need My Letter Delivered, Bills Do Tomorrow


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jan 18 2010, 09:21 AM~16324876
> *Its a holiday, no work today
> *


 :biggrin: x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 17 2010, 08:51 AM~16315329
> *GO COWBOYS!!!
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 18 2010, 10:16 AM~16325215
> *:biggrin: x2
> *


Sup Oscar???


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 18 2010, 10:18 AM~16325234
> *Sup Oscar???
> *


Shit just home :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:ninja:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jan 18 2010, 08:21 AM~16324876
> *Its a holiday, no work today
> *


  x2


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 18 2010, 11:19 AM~16325713
> *
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Jan 18 2010, 10:21 AM~16324876
> *Its a holiday, no work today
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:run:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 18 2010, 02:25 PM~16326799
> *:run:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 18 2010, 01:54 PM~16326560
> *:angry:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:run:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*WHATS GOING ON FOROS* :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 18 2010, 05:59 PM~16329598
> *WHATS GOING ON FOROS :wave:
> *


what up Albert!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 18 2010, 06:59 PM~16329598
> *WHATS GOING ON FOROS :wave:
> *



HI!


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

I GOT A 1963 IMPALA 2 DOOR FOR SALE. CAR IS IN PRETTY GOOD SHAPE JUST NEEDS TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER. I GOT EVERYTHING FOR IT. IT HAS A 283 SMALLBLOCK. I WILL POST PICS SOON. FOR MORE INFO TEXT ME AT 682-465-9141.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Jan 18 2010, 09:37 PM~16331716
> *I GOT A 1963 IMPALA 2 DOOR FOR SALE. CAR IS IN PRETTY GOOD SHAPE JUST NEEDS TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER. I GOT EVERYTHING FOR IT. IT HAS A 283 SMALLBLOCK. I WILL POST PICS SOON. FOR MORE INFO TEXT ME AT 682-465-9141.
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2010, 09:42 PM~16332794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2010, 09:36 PM~16332702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS GOIN ON BRO


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2010, 10:36 PM~16332702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 18 2010, 11:09 PM~16333271
> *uffin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2010, 09:36 PM~16332702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 18 2010, 08:11 PM~16333317
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider+Jan 18 2010, 05:40 PM~16330070-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: whats going on homies how was yalls weekend


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2010, 10:36 PM~16332702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

what it do Fort Worth!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 18 2010, 11:56 PM~16335038
> *  what it do Fort Worth!
> *


sup carlos


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2010, 09:36 PM~16332702
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 18 2010, 11:56 PM~16335038
> *  what it do Fort Worth!
> *


 :drama:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 19 2010, 07:07 AM~16336697
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2010, 12:59 AM~16335079
> *:drama:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2010, 12:59 AM~16335079
> *:drama:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2010, 09:40 AM~16337030
> *:run:
> *



:loco:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 19 2010, 08:47 AM~16337065
> *:loco:
> *


 :loco: 61


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> [
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...11&ie=UTF8&z=10


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > [
> > http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...11&ie=UTF8&z=10


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, sixty7imp

Get To Work :scrutinize:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, sixty7imp


Que onda Alex! :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 19 2010, 09:16 AM~16337201
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, sixty7imp
> Que onda Alex! :wave:
> *


Chillin Just Working


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 18 2010, 02:15 PM~16327311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :run: :run:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 19 2010, 10:39 AM~16337371
> *:roflmao:  :run:  :run:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> > [
> > http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...11&ie=UTF8&z=10
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 19 2010, 12:32 AM~16334732
> *:wave:  :wave: whats going on homies how was yalls weekend
> *



It was ok. Cowboys lost so that bummed me out. My brother came to visit so it was all good. How bout yours?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

LayItLow 
post Jan 13 2010, 02:11 AM
User is offline Profile Card PM | + Quote Post | Post #2 Go to the top of the page

This Isn't It
Group Icon
Posts: 4,841
Joined: May 2001
From: Salt Lake City





If you are interested in donating to help keep the image server running, click the ChipIn button below. You can donate any amount you want! Every little bit helps so even if it's just a dollar or two, if enough people donate, it'll go along way to keeping the image uploader running.

We are taking donations through Dec 31st, 2010 to pay for an entire year of hosting.

If you have any questions or concerns, please post them in the Support Center.



The donation page can also be accessed at http://layitlow.chipin.com/

Thanks!
« Next Oldest · News & Announcements ·


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 19 2010, 10:46 AM~16337932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :run:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 19 2010, 09:11 AM~16337596
> *It was ok. Cowboys lost so that bummed me out. My brother came to visit so it was all good. How bout yours?
> *


IT WAS GOOD UNTILL THE GAME


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

1pm press conference for Pacquiao & Clottey @ The Cowboy Stadium today ...
A & M Customs Crew well be out there...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jan 19 2010, 12:12 PM~16338180
> *1pm press conference for Pacquiao & Clottey @ The Cowboy Stadium today ...
> A & M Customs Crew well be out there...
> *



Oooooooooooooooooo Damn!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jan 19 2010, 12:12 PM~16338180
> *1pm press conference for Pacquiao & Clottey @ The Cowboy Stadium today ...
> A & M Customs Crew well be out there...
> *


pics or didnt happen!


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jan 19 2010, 11:12 AM~16338180
> *1pm press conference for Pacquiao & Clottey @ The Cowboy Stadium today ...
> A & M Customs Crew well be out there...
> *



$49 PER TICKET! :uh: 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/tix/1559157004.html


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I got Front Row Tickets  
















































To The Movies At The RAVE :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 18 2010, 01:15 PM~16327311
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hmmmm.... remind you of any weekend bro


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86+Jan 18 2010, 11:04 PM~16333188-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q-vole Mike


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 19 2010, 06:03 PM~16341847
> *Nada, aqui nomas passing time.
> Q-vole Mike
> *



What it do Danny!!! Are u goin to the show this weekend in Dallas this weekend?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 817Lowrider, *81.7.TX.*

you get my text?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 19 2010, 08:03 PM~16343334
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 817Lowrider, 81.7.TX.
> 
> ...


 :yes: :drama:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 19 2010, 07:16 PM~16343547
> *:yes:  :drama:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 19 2010, 12:21 PM~16338908
> *pics or didnt happen!
> *










Paulie Ayala








Joshua Clottey
















THERE ALOT MORE TO D/L​


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL go figure Lucio all in the mix. :biggrin:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 19 2010, 08:21 PM~16344393
> *LOL go figure Lucio all in the mix.  :biggrin:
> *


lol You Just Don't know Bro... :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jan 19 2010, 08:23 PM~16344416
> *lol You Just Don't know  Bro... :nicoderm:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 19 2010, 08:26 PM~16344454
> *:h5:
> *


How your Car Coming out bro...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jan 19 2010, 08:27 PM~16344476
> *How your Car Coming out bro...
> *


last thing I did was put the euro kit on it a few month back. plan on having it painted by easter


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jan 19 2010, 09:19 PM~16344379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0  can't even invite a mufuka...  
:machinegun: :twak: :guns:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jan 19 2010, 09:19 PM~16344379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

Manny Pacquiao








Jerry Jones


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 19 2010, 09:38 PM~16344607
> *last thing I did was put the euro kit on it a few month back. plan on having it painted by easter
> *



 





Good Morning peoople!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What's up FUNKYTOWN ROLLER!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

"ONE DAY CLOSER TO Kicking The Bucket" :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

SAME SHIT DIFFERENT COLOR!! :angry:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BAD TIMES 79,* $Money Mike$, Loco 61*
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 20 2010, 08:38 AM~16349766
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BAD TIMES 79, $Money Mike$, Loco 61
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79+Jan 20 2010, 09:38 AM~16349766-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 20 2010, 10:04 AM~16350264
> *:drama:
> *


 :run:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave: wats up homies!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 20 2010, 07:24 AM~16349712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2010, 11:06 AM~16350280
> *:run:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 20 2010, 11:11 AM~16350309
> *:wave: wats up homies!
> *


 :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 20 2010, 10:14 AM~16350334
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 20 2010, 10:11 AM~16350309
> *:wave: wats up homies!
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2010, 11:24 AM~16350417
> *
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 20 2010, 09:38 AM~16349766
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BAD TIMES 79, $Money Mike$, Loco 61
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



What up PLAYA!!!! My check engine has been on all morning. Where u at today?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 20 2010, 10:32 AM~16350476
> *What up PLAYA!!!! My check engine has been on all morning. Where u at today?
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 20 2010, 11:32 AM~16350476
> *What up PLAYA!!!! My check engine has been on all morning. Where u at today?
> *


Pos check the engine homie...Que no? :biggrin: I know how to extract the codes let me know if u need help.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Jan 20 2010, 11:16 AM~16350347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

SWAP MEET NEXT WEEKEND!! :wow: :drama:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 20 2010, 01:23 PM~16351391
> *SWAP MEET NEXT WEEKEND!!  :wow:  :drama:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2010, 12:37 PM~16351507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2010, 01:40 PM~16351531
> *    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 20 2010, 11:50 AM~16351609
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :sprint: :drama:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

>


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 20 2010, 12:22 PM~16350894
> *Pos check the engine homie...Que no? :biggrin:  I know how to extract the codes let me know if u need help.
> *


LOL! I checked all the fluids and all is good. Light is still on. I gotta go by Ryder and get them to check it out. The truck is still runnin fine tho. How u been Danny? What u workin on nowadays?


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 20 2010, 11:58 AM~16351672
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :no: :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :drama:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1561380016.html


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 20 2010, 09:32 AM~16350476
> *What up PLAYA!!!! My check engine has been on all morning. Where u at today?
> *


I AM HEADING TO SACRAMENTO,CA GOT STUCK IN THE SNOW LAST NIGHT FOR 5 HOURS


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2010, 04:41 PM~16353039
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1561380016.html
> *


( your classic low rider)


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 20 2010, 03:05 PM~16353276
> *( your classic low rider)
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 20 2010, 05:03 PM~16353256
> *I AM HEADING TO SACRAMENTO,CA GOT STUCK IN THE SNOW LAST NIGHT FOR 5 HOURS
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 20 2010, 04:05 PM~16353276
> *( your classic low rider)
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :run:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 20 2010, 03:07 PM~16353298
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND WHATS FUNNY THATS WHATS IT LOOKED LIKE THIS MORNING WHEN I GOT UP


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 20 2010, 05:10 PM~16353330
> *AND WHATS FUNNY THATS WHATS IT LOOKED LIKE THIS MORNING WHEN I GOT UP
> *


 :wow: dam homie


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 20 2010, 05:10 PM~16353330
> *AND WHATS FUNNY THATS WHATS IT LOOKED LIKE THIS MORNING WHEN I GOT UP
> *


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 20 2010, 03:11 PM~16353339
> *:wow:  dam homie
> *


YEA AFTER MY CO-DRIVER DROVE 100 MILE IT WAS ALL SUNNY AND WARM


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2010, 03:41 PM~16353039
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1561380016.html
> *


she sold it this morning. I was tryna help out that dude who wrecked his box.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 20 2010, 04:13 PM~16353353
> *YEA AFTER  MY CO-DRIVER DROVE 100 MILE IT WAS ALL SUNNY AND WARM
> *










:scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Im Buzy Today... :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Seconds Anyone???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Shes Hott!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

How About Some Pegs


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2010, 05:34 PM~16353549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

We are going to start selling Sharpie here at the shop.....







​


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2010, 03:54 PM~16353795
> *:run:
> 
> 
> ...


I bet these are chicks with dicks :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 20 2010, 06:35 PM~16355200
> *I bet these are chicks with dicks :uh:
> *


x2 a couple of them brauds are weak. thuggish ass bitches.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 20 2010, 05:35 PM~16355200
> *I bet these are chicks with dicks :uh:
> *


nice pump though I got to get me one of these


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 20 2010, 08:36 PM~16356743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they aint expensive. academy.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 20 2010, 08:52 PM~16356969
> *nice pump though I got to get me one of these
> *


I Need One Of Those.... THey Look Sweet...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: artisticdream63, Loco 61

Sup Ramon??


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2010, 08:13 PM~16357362
> *I Need One Of Those....  THey Look Sweet...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2010, 03:23 PM~16353429
> *Seconds Anyone???
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :yes: :yes: :sprint:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :scrutinize: Something Fishy With The Front Windsheld... Think Its Just A Door In The Studio... :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 20 2010, 11:21 PM~16359237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gangta B... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, 81.7.TX.

Sup Dre


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 20 2010, 09:53 PM~16356995
> *they aint expensive. academy.
> *


X817


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2010, 12:51 AM~16359541
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, 81.7.TX.
> 
> ...


bout ready to catch me some ZZZZZ'ss!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 20 2010, 11:53 PM~16359570
> *bout ready to catch me some ZZZZZ'ss!
> *


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2010, 11:50 PM~16359533
> *Gangta B... :biggrin:
> *


DAMM I CRIED IN THAT PART. NOT WHEN SHE GOT KILLED BUT WHEN THEY SHOT UP THAT 62.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Jan 21 2010, 12:18 AM~16359827
> *DAMM I CRIED IN THAT PART. NOT WHEN SHE GOT KILLED BUT WHEN THEY SHOT UP THAT 62.
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Jan 21 2010, 12:18 AM~16359827
> *DAMM I CRIED IN THAT PART. NOT WHEN SHE GOT KILLED BUT WHEN THEY SHOT UP THAT 62.
> *


ME TOO :tears: That 62 Looked Bad Azz When It Jacked UP... uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, BAD TIMES 79

Sup Albert :420:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2010, 11:54 PM~16360199
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, BAD TIMES 79
> 
> ...


 :wave: QUE ONDA ALEX, I JUST GOT HERE IN SACRAMENTO,CA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 21 2010, 12:55 AM~16360209
> *:wave: QUE ONDA ALEX, I JUST GOT HERE IN SACRAMENTO,CA
> *


Dont Forget To Pick Up Dat Stuff


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2010, 12:49 AM~16360140
> *ME TOO  :tears:  That 62 Looked Bad Azz When It Jacked UP...  uffin:
> *


YEAH IT DID, THEN IT GOT JACKED UP :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 20 2010, 05:32 PM~16353535
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 21 2010, 07:20 AM~16361446
> *:biggrin:
> *


Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood Morning Peeps!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Jan 21 2010, 02:44 AM~16360982
> *YEAH IT DID, THEN IT GOT JACKED UP :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 21 2010, 06:50 AM~16361382
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Shes Like WOOOOOOOOPS :happysad:
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2010, 08:42 AM~16361486
> *Shes Like WOOOOOOOOPS  :happysad:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HAha yep! :biggrin: It was like a tidal wave....once she started shakin it jus got bigger till everything showed  


Oh yeah GOOOOOOOOOOOD MOOOOOOOORNIN!!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 21 2010, 08:49 AM~16361508
> *:420:
> *



What uyp dre?? Up late last night?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jan 21 2010, 07:49 AM~16361508-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, red22


Whats Poppin Red22???


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Jan 20 2010, 11:18 PM~16359827
> *DAMM I CRIED IN THAT PART. NOT WHEN SHE GOT KILLED BUT WHEN THEY SHOT UP THAT 62.
> *


I use to always want the L.A. wire sterring wheel that was on that 62


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Jan 21 2010, 08:57 AM~16361539-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Yeah bout midnite-ish!! back at wok at 7AM. CANT WAIT TIL THE WEEKEND!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 21 2010, 08:14 AM~16361602
> *I use to always want the L.A. wire sterring wheel that was on that 62
> *


Wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz UP Johnny ???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 21 2010, 08:16 AM~16361610
> * Yeah bout midnite-ish!! back at wok at 7AM. CANT WAIT TIL THE WEEKEND!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2010, 07:16 AM~16361618
> *Wuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz UP Johnny ???
> *


Sup alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 21 2010, 08:30 AM~16361677
> *Sup alex
> *


Chillin Here At Work.. Man Im Sleepy Ready To Go Home And Crash Out... :happysad:


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2010, 07:42 AM~16361732
> *Chillin Here At Work.. Man Im Sleepy Ready To Go Home And Crash Out... :happysad:
> *


I about to get dressed and start my day :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Flyers from the past...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2010, 11:49 PM~16360140
> *ME TOO  :tears:  That 62 Looked Bad Azz When It Jacked UP...  uffin:
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :tears:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 21 2010, 09:58 AM~16361816
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :tears:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 21 2010, 08:47 AM~16361755
> *I about to get gress and start my day :biggrin:
> *


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*WHAT UP BIG DAVID , ALEX, BOG AUGIE, OSO, BETO, AN ALBERT* :wave: :wave: :wave: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 21 2010, 11:10 AM~16362326
> *WHAT UP BIG DAVID , ALEX, BOG AUGIE, OSO, BETO, AN ALBERT</span> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *



:wave: 
:0 <span style=\'color:red\'>BOG AUGIE
:uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 21 2010, 10:10 AM~16362326
> *WHAT UP BIG DAVID , ALEX, BOG AUGIE, OSO, BETO, AN ALBERT :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2010, 04:18 PM~16353389
> *Im Buzy Today... :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


NO MAMES GUEY!!! :nosad:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

QUE TRANZA COMPA FUNKYTOWN DONT HAVE ANY RANFLAS O-QUE? YOU VATOS POSTING PURAS PINCHES MAMADAS IN HERE ESE!! ORALE PUT IT DOWN FOR THAT 8-1-7!!!!!!!!! :twak:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 21 2010, 11:51 AM~16362701
> *QUE TRANZA COMPA FUNKYTOWN DONT HAVE ANY RANFLAS O-QUE? YOU VATOS POSTING PURAS PINCHES MAMADAS IN HERE ESE!! ORALE PUT IT DOWN FOR THAT 8-1-7!!!!!!!!! :twak:
> *


what you got homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 21 2010, 11:58 AM~16362761
> *what you got homie
> *



x2


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 21 2010, 10:51 AM~16362701
> *QUE TRANZA COMPA FUNKYTOWN DONT HAVE ANY RANFLAS O-QUE? YOU VATOS POSTING PURAS PINCHES MAMADAS IN HERE ESE!! ORALE PUT IT DOWN FOR THAT 8-1-7!!!!!!!!! :twak:
> *


We use this thread mainly for communication. Majortiy of the guys in here are rollin hard. <s>What you workin with playa?</s> Scratch that. I see its a 65 Imp.


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 21 2010, 09:10 AM~16362326
> *WHAT UP BIG DAVID , ALEX, BOG AUGIE, OSO, BETO, AN ALBERT :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


WHATS GOING ON C-LOS :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 21 2010, 10:47 AM~16362658
> *NO MAMES GUEY!!!  :nosad:
> *


 :drama: :roflmao: Just Alittle...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 21 2010, 10:51 AM~16362701
> *QUE TRANZA COMPA FUNKYTOWN DONT HAVE ANY RANFLAS O-QUE? YOU VATOS POSTING PURAS PINCHES MAMADAS IN HERE ESE!! ORALE PUT IT DOWN FOR THAT 8-1-7!!!!!!!!! :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: :boink:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 21 2010, 12:09 PM~16363420
> *:ugh:
> *


Wuzzzzz UP Oso... What You Doing This Friday Night?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 21 2010, 12:28 PM~16363620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 20 2010, 04:15 PM~16353363
> *she sold it this morning. I was tryna help out that dude who wrecked his box.
> *


Here You Go 300 Front Clip http://easttexas.craigslist.org/pts/1535718660.html


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2010, 01:54 PM~16364504
> *Here You Go  300 Front Clip  http://easttexas.craigslist.org/pts/1535718660.html
> *


he already has that. he needs a hood.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn Im ready for a beer!! I think im gonna cut out early!! :sprint:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2010, 01:12 PM~16363449
> *Wuzzzzz UP Oso... What You Doing This Friday Night?
> *


HIT ME UP LATER HOMIE...


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2010, 08:06 AM~16361568
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, red22
> Whats Poppin  Red22???
> *


aint nothing homie


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

Since you vatos post random hale in here im going to treat you locos with some eye candy, so cover your kids eyes if they around cause is about to get de aquellas!! .....And i didnt mean no disrespect with my other two posts, nomas caggin stick tu sabes?










































:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red22_@Jan 21 2010, 02:42 PM~16364991
> *aint nothing homie
> *



I Hear Ya Bro... Work Lil Slow This Afternoon... Got Two Hours To Go :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 21 2010, 03:08 PM~16365228
> *Since you vatos post random hale in here im going to treat you locos with some eye candy, so cover your kids eyes if they around cause is about to get de aquellas!! .....And i didnt mean no disrespect with my other two posts, nomas caggin stick tu sabes?
> 
> 
> ...


Keep Them Coming :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 21 2010, 02:39 PM~16364955
> *HIT ME UP LATER HOMIE...
> *


Cool...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 21 2010, 02:23 PM~16364772
> *Damn Im ready for a beer!! I think im gonna cut out early!!  :sprint:
> *


  I Got Two Hours To Go..


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

Calmado homey! you going to get a cramp. What you wana see, chocolate, vanilla, or tamarindo? I got all flavors.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 21 2010, 03:13 PM~16365290
> *Calmado homey! you going to get a cramp. What you wana see, chocolate, vanilla, or tamarindo? I got all flavors.
> *


As Long Its Pink In The Inside... :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 21 2010, 04:13 PM~16365290
> *Calmado homey! you going to get a cramp. What you wana see, chocolate, vanilla, or tamarindo? I got all flavors.
> *


Vanilla :biggrin:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

TRES MAS Y YA TIL NEX TIME.









DOUBLE SCOOP


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

CHALE! :guns:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 21 2010, 04:27 PM~16365458
> *TRES MAS Y YA TIL NEX TIME.
> 
> 
> ...



Orale! U alright in my book. Keepem comin!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 21 2010, 02:57 PM~16365813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 21 2010, 02:27 PM~16365458
> *TRES MAS Y YA TIL NEX TIME.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: ORALE HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 21 2010, 04:57 PM~16365813
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol pulga belts are cool :wow:  ....


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: J-RAY, Loco 61, chevythang, califas, Rich$ 82

Sup dudes


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 21 2010, 06:55 PM~16367799
> *User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: J-RAY, Loco 61, califas
> 
> ...


Sup Johnny N Kenny


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2010, 06:00 PM~16367835
> *Sup Johnny N Kenny
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :banghead: 
you make us sound like a couple..


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2010, 07:14 AM~16337189
> *
> *


I MIGHT B GOING TO THIS EVENT ITS 4 MY NIECE'S BOYFREIND'S MOM


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 21 2010, 08:02 PM~16367854
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :banghead:
> you make us sound like a couple..
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 21 2010, 04:55 PM~16367799
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: J-RAY, Loco 61, chevythang, califas, Rich$ 82
> 
> ...


SUP MANE


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> > [
> > http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...11&ie=UTF8&z=10
> 
> 
> THIS ONE


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 21 2010, 08:10 PM~16367942
> *SUP MANE
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 21 2010, 08:11 PM~16367957
> *THIS ONE
> *


you picking me up


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

THOUGHT UR GOING TO S A


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 21 2010, 08:14 PM~16367991
> *THOUGHT UR GOING TO S A
> *


next weekend


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 21 2010, 07:17 PM~16368019
> *next weekend
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 21 2010, 08:24 PM~16368087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 21 2010, 07:02 PM~16367854
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :banghead:
> you make us sound like a couple..
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

Loco 61, $Rollin Rich$ 82, the fan 86, 817Lowrider
:h5: :rimshot:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 21 2010, 05:17 PM~16368019
> *next weekend
> *


SURE I WILL PICK U UP I SHOULD B HEADING OUT AROUND 9:30.
ANY 1 ELSE GOING


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 21 2010, 07:29 PM~16368138
> *SURE I WILL PICK U UP I SHOULD B HEADING OUT AROUND 9:30.
> ANY 1 ELSE GOING
> *


 :nosad: Im Not Going To Be Able To Make This One


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 21 2010, 08:29 PM~16368138
> *SURE I WILL PICK U UP I SHOULD B HEADING OUT AROUND 9:30.
> ANY 1 ELSE GOING
> *


i work gett off at 12


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 21 2010, 05:31 PM~16368161
> *i work gett off at 12
> *


BBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2010, 08:31 PM~16368160
> *:nosad: Im Not Going To Be Able To Make This One
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2010, 05:31 PM~16368160
> *:nosad: Im Not Going To Be Able To Make This One
> *


BBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 21 2010, 08:35 PM~16368204
> *BBBBBBBBBBBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 21 2010, 07:39 PM~16368281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 21 2010, 06:39 PM~16368281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

somebody post when the next ulc meeting is STRICTLY RIDAZ CC WANTS TO ATTEND , AUGIE, FIDEL, DEE , SOMEBODY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 21 2010, 07:29 PM~16368135
> *Loco 61, $Rollin Rich$ 82, the fan 86, 817Lowrider
> :h5:  :rimshot:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 817Lowrider, 81.7.TX.

wanna drink or what?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nother Long Night :420:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2010, 09:06 PM~16369451
> *Nother Long Night  :420:
> *


WAKE UP ESE! :twak: 

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

IM SUCKA 4 GUERAS. THATS WHA HAPPENS WHEN YOU LIVE IN THE LONE STAR STATE QUE NO?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Thanks For The Coffee... :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

QUOTE(teal62impala @ Jan 21 2010, 07:17 PM) 
next weekend 





> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 21 2010, 06:24 PM~16368087
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HELL YEA WE ARE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 21 2010, 10:29 PM~16370569
> *QUOTE(teal62impala @ Jan 21 2010, 07:17 PM)
> next weekend
> HELL YEA WE ARE
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 21 2010, 11:29 PM~16370569
> *QUOTE(teal62impala @ Jan 21 2010, 07:17 PM)
> next weekend
> HELL YEA WE ARE
> *


Details!!! :wow:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 21 2010, 08:56 PM~16370113
> *WAKE UP ESE!  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: ORALE ESE KEEP THEM COMING!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Just got done with Gabriels car from SubliminaL C.C,








Here is a before shot








Here is one after








Before








After








His set up is still work in progres.

Also he wants to trade 3-14x7 72 spoke DAYTONS 
+ 1 China for FOUR 13x7 Hit up Oso for more Info


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 21 2010, 10:55 PM~16371878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i guey :wow:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 22 2010, 01:07 AM~16372069
> *:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Augie

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Elpintor, 81.7.TX., 817Lowrider
Sup :wave: Ready to get your drink on tomorrow?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 22 2010, 01:19 AM~16372190
> *i guey  :wow:
> *


Come on Juan lets get your done :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 22 2010, 12:23 AM~16372241
> *Come on Juan lets get your done :biggrin:
> *


i would like to but unfortunately i am lacking that green shit every one likes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 22 2010, 12:21 AM~16372223
> *Thanks Augie
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


we doing that now. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 21 2010, 11:55 PM~16371878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Clean....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*TGIF</span>*  





> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 22 2010, 01:21 AM~16372223
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Elpintor, <span style=\'color:red\'>81.7.TX., 817Lowrider*





> *
> Sup  :wave: Ready to get your drink on tomorrow?
> *


Wut up Danny when you wanna drink u know im down!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: J-RAY, Loco 61, chevythang
  
sup morning krew


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning :420:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2010, 07:13 AM~16373813
> *Good Morning  :420:
> *


what it do Alex :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 22 2010, 07:32 AM~16373851
> *what it do Alex  :biggrin:
> *


Chillin Oscar Very Sleepy Tho.. :happysad:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 22 2010, 12:55 AM~16371878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEXT!?! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2010, 08:38 AM~16373861
> *Chillin Oscar Very Sleepy Tho..  :happysad:
> *


NO CRYING!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 22 2010, 06:45 AM~16373890
> *NO CRYING!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 22 2010, 07:45 AM~16373890
> *NO CRYING!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :h5:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 22 2010, 12:55 AM~16371878
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!! 


Good Morning Gente!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2010, 11:26 AM~16374744
> *:boink:
> *



sup easy money! :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

DAMN ITS A REAL NICE DAY TODAY!! :angry:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:ninja:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 22 2010, 08:47 AM~16374907
> *DAMN ITS A REAL NICE DAY TODAY!!  :angry:
> *


YES IT IS . BOUT TO PULL THE RIDE OUT AND WASH IT FOR TOMORROW


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 22 2010, 11:55 AM~16374981
> *YES IT IS . BOUT TO PULL THE RIDE OUT AND WASH IT FOR TOMORROW
> *


Im gonna wash mines too!! :happysad:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

What do I gotta do to get in Rollerz Only?? I have a 1965 Impala SS under construction rightnow. I live in tha Arlington area.










:dunno:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 22 2010, 09:33 AM~16375327
> *What do I gotta do to get in Rollerz Only?? I have a 1965 Impala SS under construction rightnow. I live in tha Arlington area.
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*



Originally posted by ese screw@Jan 22 2010, 11:33 AM~16375327
What do I gotta do to get in Rollerz Only?? I have a 1965 Impala SS under construction rightnow. I live in tha Arlington area.










:dunno:

Click to expand...

* :0


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

Got this one too bro. 1971 Imp Custome.


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

Fron shot.










Thinking of throwin some D's on that bitch. 24" Dubs.
:biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

Trying to remember the homies name that sold batteries here gonna need 9 of them next week.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw+Jan 22 2010, 11:33 AM~16375327-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All Chrome 13" D's :yes:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

Wus up Loco 61 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jan 22 2010, 12:29 PM~16375827
> *Trying to remember the homies name that sold batteries here gonna need 9 of them next week.
> *


He's OUt Of Batteries Right Now  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...DE=03&MID=26726


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jan 22 2010, 12:30 PM~16375839
> *Wus up Loco 61 :biggrin:
> *



Wuts Popin Junior ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, 214monte, Macias


Whats Up Hector.??? :0


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2010, 11:32 AM~16375856
> *Wuts Popin Junior ?
> *


Nothing much homie just getting ready to finish up this Monte.
How's the 61 coming along?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jan 22 2010, 12:35 PM~16375881
> *Nothing much homie just getting ready to finish up this Monte.
> How's the 61 coming along?
> *


Got Some More Stuff Gettin Chrome....


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 22 2010, 11:55 AM~16374981
> *YES IT IS . BOUT TO PULL THE RIDE OUT AND WASH IT FOR TOMORROW
> *


 What up Rick! U still wantin to go to Pizza Inn? We goin around 730 or 745. Anybody else wanna go?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 22 2010, 02:37 PM~16376448
> *What up Rick! U still wantin to go to Pizza Inn? We goin around 730 or 745. Anybody else wanna go?
> *


which one yall going to :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2010, 02:19 PM~16376266
> *Got Some More Stuff Gettin Chrome....
> *


 :wow:  :sprint:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2010, 02:19 PM~16376266
> *Got Some More Stuff Gettin Chrome....
> *


 :0. :wow:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 22 2010, 11:37 AM~16376448
> *What up Rick! U still wantin to go to Pizza Inn? We goin around 730 or 745. Anybody else wanna go?
> *


THINK I HAVE TO PASS.  
ON ANOTHER NOTE A REALLY NEED A HUGE FAVOR FROM ALL OF U GUYS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PRAY 4 MY FATHER IN LAW, HE IS NOT LOOKING TO GOOD. HE HAS TAKEN A TURN FOR THE WORSE, THATS Y I ASK TO PLEASE PRAY 4 HIM. THANKS AND GOD BLESS


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 22 2010, 02:51 PM~16376556
> *which one yall going to :0
> *



Its the new one off of I35. Exit Tarrant Dr. Its 1 or 2 exits north of Basswood and Western Center. In the new SAM MOON SHOPPING CENTER. U goin?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 22 2010, 02:02 PM~16376665
> *Its the  new one off of I35. Exit Tarrant Dr.  Its 1 or 2 exits north of Basswood and Western Center. In the new SAM MOON SHOPPING CENTER. U goin?
> *


they have a big parking at that shopping center. :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 22 2010, 03:01 PM~16376655
> *THINK I HAVE TO PASS.
> ON ANOTHER NOTE A REALLY NEED A HUGE FAVOR FROM ALL OF U GUYS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PRAY 4 MY FATHER IN LAW, HE IS NOT LOOKING TO GOOD. HE HAS TAKEN A TURN FOR THE WORSE, THATS Y I ASK TO PLEASE PRAY 4 HIM. THANKS AND GOD BLESS
> *


 :angel: WE WILL PRAY FOR HIM


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 22 2010, 03:01 PM~16376655
> *THINK I HAVE TO PASS.
> ON ANOTHER NOTE A REALLY NEED A HUGE FAVOR FROM ALL OF U GUYS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PRAY 4 MY FATHER IN LAW, HE IS NOT LOOKING TO GOOD. HE HAS TAKEN A TURN FOR THE WORSE, THATS Y I ASK TO PLEASE PRAY 4 HIM. THANKS AND GOD BLESS
> *



Sorry to hear bout that. Our prayers are with him.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 22 2010, 03:09 PM~16376737
> *they have a big parking at that shopping center. :biggrin:
> *




YEP. And its ALL-YOU-CAN-EAT to!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 22 2010, 02:01 PM~16376655
> *THINK I HAVE TO PASS.
> ON ANOTHER NOTE A REALLY NEED A HUGE FAVOR FROM ALL OF U GUYS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PRAY 4 MY FATHER IN LAW, HE IS NOT LOOKING TO GOOD. HE HAS TAKEN A TURN FOR THE WORSE, THATS Y I ASK TO PLEASE PRAY 4 HIM. THANKS AND GOD BLESS
> *


 :angel:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 22 2010, 03:27 PM~16376908
> *YEP. And its ALL-YOU-CAN-EAT  to!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 22 2010, 02:01 PM~16376655
> *THINK I HAVE TO PASS.
> ON ANOTHER NOTE A REALLY NEED A HUGE FAVOR FROM ALL OF U GUYS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PRAY 4 MY FATHER IN LAW, HE IS NOT LOOKING TO GOOD. HE HAS TAKEN A TURN FOR THE WORSE, THATS Y I ASK TO PLEASE PRAY 4 HIM. THANKS AND GOD BLESS
> *


Sorry To hear About You Father Inlaw Ricky... My Prayer Go Out To Him An Your Family
:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 22 2010, 01:37 PM~16376448
> *What up Rick! U still wantin to go to Pizza Inn? We goin around 730 or 745. Anybody else wanna go?
> *


New Store?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jan 22 2010, 12:35 PM~16375881
> *Nothing much homie just getting ready to finish up this Monte.
> How's the 61 coming along?
> *


Post up Some Pics...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.kingdombaptist.org/index.cfm?id=425
any one ever see these bastards


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

v51JruySr6Q&feature=related


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This...is...the.. way I live!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 22 2010, 04:19 PM~16377870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

ABOUT THAT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 22 2010, 04:48 PM~16378087
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2010, 03:50 PM~16377125
> *New Store?
> *




Its kinda new. . opened up in september.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 22 2010, 04:59 PM~16378180
> *Its kinda new. . opened up in september.
> *


 :scrutinize: 7:00 - 7:30 ?? Party or Something?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

loose spokes....anyone know...can you tighten em back up??? one of my 72 spokes got 2 kinda loose spokes...not alot but they still loose...let me know please..


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2010, 12:33 PM~16375863
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, 214monte, Macias
> Whats Up Hector.???  :0
> *


nothin much bro just workin my ass off and tryin to stay busy. y tu???


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

5 Members: C-LO9492, *817Lowrider, blanco, Macias, ese screw* :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 22 2010, 01:01 PM~16376655
> *THINK I HAVE TO PASS.
> ON ANOTHER NOTE A REALLY NEED A HUGE FAVOR FROM ALL OF U GUYS PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PRAY 4 MY FATHER IN LAW, HE IS NOT LOOKING TO GOOD. HE HAS TAKEN A TURN FOR THE WORSE, THATS Y I ASK TO PLEASE PRAY 4 HIM. THANKS AND GOD BLESS
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 22 2010, 06:17 PM~16378379
> *loose spokes....anyone know...can you tighten em back up??? one of my 72 spokes got 2 kinda loose spokes...not alot but they still loose...let me know please..
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...45281&hl=reseal


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 22 2010, 05:24 PM~16378471
> *5 Members: C-LO9492, 817Lowrider, blanco, Macias, ese screw :h5:  :h5:  :h5:
> *


sup big dog!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 22 2010, 06:39 PM~16378611
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...45281&hl=reseal
> *


  thats some good ass info..thanks dre


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2010, 06:02 PM~16378205
> *:scrutinize:  7:00 - 7:30 ?? Party or Something?
> *


Naw jus dinner. Wife wants pizza. We probly show up round 730ish. Who all is goin? Anybody??????


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 22 2010, 06:52 PM~16378741
> *Naw jus dinner. Wife wants pizza. We probly show up round 730ish. Who all is goin? Anybody??????
> *



I would joing you and Rick, but I gonna have to settle for Chuckecheese since I have my little girls and they are driving me insane that they want to go! :around: :loco: :run:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 22 2010, 07:01 PM~16378823
> *I would joing you and Rick, but I gonna have to settle for Chuckecheese since I have my little girls and they are driving me insane that they want to go! :around:  :loco:  :run:
> *


Lol ! I hear ya bro. Rick isn't goin tho. I believe he is with his in -laws tonite.


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 22 2010, 06:46 PM~16378672
> * thats some good ass info..thanks dre
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Pizza Inn was GOOOOOOOD!!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

anybody goin to the car show in Dallas?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

[
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...11&ie=UTF8&z=10
[/quote]


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> [
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...11&ie=UTF8&z=10


[/quote]


Yeah That one. Thanks David


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Hit Up Robert for your next tire change. He will work on 13x7 wire wheel and does minor mechanic work. He is located in Haltom City


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1566110046.html
My homie is selling a project regal. Hit me up if interested.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 23 2010, 02:12 PM~16385790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  cool guy!


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 23 2010, 12:12 PM~16385790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/1566648855.html


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 23 2010, 07:35 PM~16388072
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/1566648855.html
> *


 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 23 2010, 02:12 PM~16385790
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Cool. I need to get mine balanced again.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 23 2010, 06:46 PM~16388152
> *:0
> *


all you


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 23 2010, 08:46 PM~16388570
> *all you
> *


thought about it!!  gonna need some mo cash to get it where it needs to be!! :angry:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 23 2010, 08:47 PM~16389062
> *thought about it!!   gonna need some mo cash to get it where it needs to be!!  :angry:
> *


yup like another 1k. def worth it to me. make half the cash back in the euro alone.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Judge
I didnt know Mike Judge was from Tarrant County


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 23 2010, 10:11 PM~16389244
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_Judge
> I didnt know Mike Judge was from Tarrant County
> *


Me niether. He was raised in JUSTIN ,TX and went to NoRTHWEST HIGH SCHOOL.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

CONGRATS $Money Mike$ ON UR AWARD TODAY


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 23 2010, 11:06 PM~16389798
> *CONGRATS $Money Mike$ ON UR AWARD TODAY
> *



Thank you sir :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 23 2010, 09:57 PM~16389704
> *Me niether. He was raised in JUSTIN ,TX and went to NoRTHWEST HIGH SCHOOL.
> *


hes a funny mofo


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 24 2010, 12:15 AM~16390412
> *hes a funny mofo
> *


Ive heard him being interviewed on the Howard Stern show. He's cool as hell.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

The Sweetness of Married Life 
The newlyweds were only married two weeks, when the husband said to the wife, 'Honey I'm going to Hank's Tavern to have a beer, I'll be right back'. 

'Where are you going, Coochy Coo?' asked the wife. 

'I'm going to the bar, Pretty Face,' he answered. 'I'm going to have a beer...' 

The wife said, 'You want a beer, my love?' She opened the door to the refrigerator and showed him 25 different kinds of beer, brands from 12 different countries: Germany , Holland , Japan , India , etc. 

The husband didn't know what to do, and the only thing that he could think of saying was, 'Yes, Lollipop... But at the bar.... You know......they have frozen glasses........ ' 

He didn't get to finish the sentence, because the wife interrupted him by saying, 'You want a frozen glass, Puppy Face?' She took a huge beer mug out of the freezer, so frozen that she was getting chills just holding it. 

The husband, looking a bit pale, said, 'Yes, Tootsie Roll, but at the bar they have those hors d'oeuvres that are really delicious... I won't be long.. I'll be right back. I promise. OK?' 

'You want hors d'oeuvres, Poochie Pooh?' She opened the oven and took out 5 dishes of different hors d'oeuvres: chicken wings, pigs in blankets, mushroom caps, and little quiches. 

'But my sweet honey.... At the bar... You know there's swearing, dirty words and all that...' 

'You want dirty words, Cutie Pie? LISTEN UP, CHICKEN SHIT! SIT YOUR SORRY ASS DOWN, SHUT THE HELL UP, DRINK YOUR BEER IN YOUR FROZEN MUG AND EAT YOUR HORS D'OEUVRES RIGHT HERE BECAUSE YOU'RE FREAKIN' MARRIED NOW AND YOUR SORRY ASS IS SOO NOT GOING TO A DAMNED BAR! THAT SHIT IS OVER! GOT IT, DUMBASS?' 

And they lived happily ever after. 

Isn't that a sweet story?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 24 2010, 01:14 AM~16391571
> *The Sweetness of Married Life
> The newlyweds were only married two weeks, when the husband said to the wife, 'Honey I'm going to Hank's Tavern to have a beer, I'll be right back'.
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 24 2010, 02:14 AM~16391571
> *The Sweetness of Married Life
> The newlyweds were only married two weeks, when the husband said to the wife, 'Honey I'm going to Hank's Tavern to have a beer, I'll be right back'.
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :yessad:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 24 2010, 12:14 AM~16391571
> *The Sweetness of Married Life
> The newlyweds were only married two weeks, when the husband said to the wife, 'Honey I'm going to Hank's Tavern to have a beer, I'll be right back'.
> 
> ...


x64


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: Buenos Dias... Thats funny Mike :roflmao: 


SEISKUATRO,SS
Q-vole Homie.Save this pic and might be abel to use it as your avatar if u like.
Its a pic of your car.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 24 2010, 03:25 PM~16394885
> *
> 
> 1984 Cutlass <<<Way Of Life
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm headed right now to Ft Worth, go'n to the Sonic on Main St.. Anyone want to meet me there. Tak'n Homie Styln out for a ride..


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

Say what happen to the stock yards on north main on saturday nights? I remember back in the day it use to be bumper 2 bumper with lowriders and ppl hangin around havin fun. 2 weekends ago i went bar hoppin overthere and it was nothing like it use to be. What happen yall, chotas fucking with yall o-que???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

its a no cruise zone but we post up at sonic


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

Where do ya usually go cruizing now??


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

Is anybody watching the Jets gettin they ass kicked by the Colts?? 17-30 on the 4th. I was hoping the Jets would win this one... I hope The saints put an azz woopin on them Viqueens for what they did to The Cowboys!!

:guns:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 24 2010, 06:00 PM~16396076
> *Is anybody watching the Jets gettin they ass kicked by the Colts?? 17-30 on the 4th. I was hoping the Jets would win this one... I hope The saints put an azz woopin on them Viqueens for what they did to The Cowboys!!
> 
> :guns:
> *


 
I'd rather the Vikes win it all so that at least we can say we lost to the Super Bowl Champs.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 24 2010, 04:33 PM~16395374
> *I'm headed right now to Ft Worth, go'n to the Sonic on Main St.. Anyone want to meet me there. Tak'n Homie Styln out for a ride..
> *


Nice night too... I would have gone but I promised my kids I would take them to watch Avatar.


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 24 2010, 10:27 AM~16393476
> *:wave: Buenos Dias... Thats funny Mike :roflmao:
> SEISKUATRO,SS
> Q-vole Homie.Save this pic and might be abel to use it as your avatar if u like.
> ...


gracias.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up everyone got some all chrome 13 with tires that I would like to trade for some 14 LMK


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*WHATS GOING ON FOROS*
:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 25 2010, 08:53 AM~16402837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :tongue:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 25 2010, 09:53 AM~16402837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 22 2010, 12:01 PM~16376655
> *THINK I HAVE TO PASS.
> JUST TO LET ALL OF U KNOW 1ST I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY1 WHO PRAYED FOR MY FATHER IN LAW. ON A SAD NOTE HE PASSED AWAY YESTERDAY. ATLEAST HE IS NOT SUFFERING ANYMORE.IF U WANT LEAVE ME A TEXT THANKS 817 965 0314*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 25 2010, 12:33 PM~16404468
> *JUST TO LET ALL OF U KNOW 1ST I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY1 WHO PRAYED FOR MY FATHER IN LAW. ON A SAD NOTE HE PASSED AWAY YESTERDAY. ATLEAST HE IS NOT SUFFERING ANYMORE.IF U WANT LEAVE ME A TEXT THANKS 817 965 0314
> *


 :angel:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 25 2010, 11:33 AM~16404468
> *JUST TO LET ALL OF U KNOW 1ST I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY1 WHO PRAYED FOR MY FATHER IN LAW. ON A SAD NOTE HE PASSED AWAY YESTERDAY. ATLEAST HE IS NOT SUFFERING ANYMORE.IF U WANT LEAVE ME A TEXT THANKS 817 965 0314
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 25 2010, 11:33 AM~16404468
> *JUST TO LET ALL OF U KNOW 1ST I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY1 WHO PRAYED FOR MY FATHER IN LAW. ON A SAD NOTE HE PASSED AWAY YESTERDAY. ATLEAST HE IS NOT SUFFERING ANYMORE.IF U WANT LEAVE ME A TEXT THANKS 817 965 0314
> *


Sorry to here about that our condolences to you and your family


----------



## DOUGHBOY940 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 25 2010, 11:33 AM~16404468
> *JUST TO LET ALL OF U KNOW 1ST I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY1 WHO PRAYED FOR MY FATHER IN LAW. ON A SAD NOTE HE PASSED AWAY YESTERDAY. ATLEAST HE IS NOT SUFFERING ANYMORE.IF U WANT LEAVE ME A TEXT THANKS 817 965 0314
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

I WILL HAVE TICKETS AT THE NEXT ULC MEETING SO LET ME KNOW

VALENTINCE DANCE 12 FEB 2010


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 25 2010, 11:33 AM~16404468
> *JUST TO LET ALL OF U KNOW 1ST I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY1 WHO PRAYED FOR MY FATHER IN LAW. ON A SAD NOTE HE PASSED AWAY YESTERDAY. ATLEAST HE IS NOT SUFFERING ANYMORE.IF U WANT LEAVE ME A TEXT THANKS 817 965 0314
> *


 :tears: :angel: MY CONDOLENCE


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 25 2010, 01:33 PM~16404468
> *JUST TO LET ALL OF U KNOW 1ST I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY1 WHO PRAYED FOR MY FATHER IN LAW. ON A SAD NOTE HE PASSED AWAY YESTERDAY. ATLEAST HE IS NOT SUFFERING ANYMORE.IF U WANT LEAVE ME A TEXT THANKS 817 965 0314
> *


 Sorry about ur loss. Prayers are with U, Jennifer and the family.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

BAD TIMES 79 sent me this......



A Mexican walks to a soda machine. It cost 60 cents. He puts 2 quarters and waits.... The machine signals "DIME" so he whispers ''Quiero una Pepsi"


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 25 2010, 04:58 PM~16406472
> *BAD TIMES 79 sent me this......
> A  Mexican walks to a soda machine. It cost 60 cents. He puts 2 quarters and waits.... The machine signals "DIME" so he whispers ''Quiero una Pepsi"
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Sup BIG DOG!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 25 2010, 04:00 PM~16406507
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Sup BIG DOG!?!?!?!?!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 25 2010, 03:58 PM~16406472
> *BAD TIMES 79 sent me this......
> A  Mexican walks to a soda machine. It cost 60 cents. He puts 2 quarters and waits.... The machine signals "DIME" so he whispers ''Quiero una Pepsi"
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 25 2010, 05:00 PM~16406507
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Sup BIG DOG!?!?!?!?!
> *



Sup Oso!Jus workin. on my way back from KANS-ASS. How u been ese?? missed u on saturday. It wasn't a good day to cruise a convertible. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 25 2010, 05:21 PM~16406708
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 25 2010, 05:00 PM~16406507
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:BIG DOG</span></span>!?!?!?!?!
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 25 2010, 05:23 PM~16406731
> *Sup Oso!Jus workin. on my way back from KANS-ASS.  How u been ese??  missed u on saturday.  It wasn't a good day to cruise a convertible. :biggrin:
> *


Doing good homie... and soon I wont have that problem  I was in Amarillo all weekend bored as FUCK!!!!!! At the inlaws... :uh: :uh: :uh: Atleast I got that over with... Now I aint gotta go again for a couple years!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 25 2010, 05:26 PM~16406763
> *Doing good homie... and soon I wont have that problem   I was in Amarillo all weekend bored as FUCK!!!!!! At the inlaws... :uh:  :uh:  :uh: Atleast I got that over with... Now I aint gotta go again for a couple years!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LMAO!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 25 2010, 03:39 PM~16406259
> *I WILL HAVE TICKETS AT THE NEXT ULC MEETING SO LET ME KNOW
> 
> VALENTINCE DANCE 12 FEB 2010
> *


when da next meeting Strictly Ridaz C.C. is intrested in attending both


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red22_@Jan 25 2010, 07:55 PM~16409170
> *when da next meeting Strictly Ridaz C.C. is intrested in attending both
> *


This Friday...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 25 2010, 08:02 PM~16409258
> *This Friday...
> *


thanx homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 24 2010, 05:28 PM~16395799
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

START MAKING PLANS FOR THIS EVENT 







​


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jan 25 2010, 08:40 PM~16410474
> *START MAKING PLANS FOR THIS EVENT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

Say, last year at the 97.9 car show my girl took a picture of me infront of this car. Does anybody know what club it belongs to??


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 25 2010, 11:51 PM~16411710
> *Say, last year at the 97.9 car show my girl took a picture of me infront of this car. Does anybody know what club it belongs to??
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FROM MAJESTIX C.C. DALLAS TEXAS... AND ONE BAD ASS IMPALA!!!!!!!


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 25 2010, 12:33 PM~16404468
> *JUST TO LET ALL OF U KNOW 1ST I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY1 WHO PRAYED FOR MY FATHER IN LAW. ON A SAD NOTE HE PASSED AWAY YESTERDAY. ATLEAST HE IS NOT SUFFERING ANYMORE.IF U WANT LEAVE ME A TEXT THANKS 817 965 0314
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:biggrin: Who is going to the swap meet this week at la grave field on North Main street? I am need to get rid of some parts. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 25 2010, 10:51 PM~16411710
> *Say, last year at the 97.9 car show my girl took a picture of me infront of this car. Does anybody know what club it belongs to??
> 
> 
> ...


Thats A Nice Ace...  

Heres The One Im Working On


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 25 2010, 11:56 PM~16412724
> *:biggrin: Who is going to the swap meet this week at la grave field on North Main street? I am need to get rid of some parts. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jan 25 2010, 09:40 PM~16410474
> *START MAKING PLANS FOR THIS EVENT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Morning!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 26 2010, 07:51 AM~16414375
> *Good Morning!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2010, 08:30 AM~16414319
> *Heres The One Im Working On
> 
> 
> ...


YOU NEED TO STOP WITH THE TEASER PICS... YOU NEED A PHOTO SHOOT WITH A COUPLE OF BISH'S ON THAT BAD ASS 61!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 26 2010, 08:04 AM~16414428
> *YOU NEED TO STOP WITH THE TEASER PICS... YOU NEED A PHOTO SHOOT WITH A COUPLE OF BISH'S ON THAT BAD ASS 61!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 25 2010, 10:56 PM~16412724
> *:biggrin: Who is going to the swap meet this week at la grave field on North Main street? I am need to get rid of some parts. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I need some parts what all you got homie ,pm me


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2010, 07:30 AM~16414319
> *Thats A Nice Ace...
> 
> Heres The One Im Working On
> ...


*Dammit killa da seis1 lookin hot!!!!* :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 26 2010, 10:03 AM~16415032
> *Dammit killa da seis1 lookin hot!!!! :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


You Got My Batteries :scrutinize:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2010, 08:59 AM~16414400
> *:wave:
> *



What happened to u this weekend? I was like ??? no posts by Loco61??? Thats odd?? :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 25 2010, 07:53 AM~16402837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 26 2010, 10:32 AM~16415272
> *What happened to u this weekend? I was like ??? no posts by Loco61??? Thats odd?? :biggrin:
> *


I was Painting My Grib... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jan 26 2010, 10:41 AM~16415351
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


Thats The Same Thing I Said.. Great Mother Of Zues.... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*WHATS GOING ON FOROS* :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 26 2010, 11:43 AM~16415841
> *WHATS GOING ON FOROS :wave:
> *


Same Chet Different Pyle... :biggrin: Love It...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup peeps!!  We gonna get a spot at the swapmeet just to kick it, drink & BBQ?? :dunno:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 26 2010, 12:04 PM~16416007
> *Sup peeps!!   We gonna get a spot at the swapmeet just to kick it, drink & BBQ??  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 26 2010, 12:04 PM~16416007
> *Sup peeps!!   We gonna get a spot at the swapmeet just to kick it, drink & BBQ??  :dunno:
> *


Yes Sir.... We Should Get Acouple Spots... Everyone Bring Your Stuff You Want To Sell To The Meeting... And We Can Just Pitch In For The Spots 

:yes: :rimshot:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2010, 01:34 PM~16416291
> *Yes Sir.... We Should Get Acouple Spots... Everyone Bring Your Stuff You Want To Sell To The Meeting... And We Can Just Pitch In For The Spots
> 
> :yes:  :rimshot:
> *


Im down But I can only kick it for a while, not not all day!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## kluna (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 25 2010, 04:39 PM~16406259
> *I WILL HAVE TICKETS AT THE NEXT ULC MEETING SO LET ME KNOW
> 
> VALENTINCE DANCE 12 FEB 2010
> *


whats the price on the tickets


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kluna_@Jan 26 2010, 02:24 PM~16417430
> *whats the price on the tickets
> *


Think There Free... Just Pay What You Can At The Door.. Its A Pretty Cool Event..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 26 2010, 01:04 PM~16416007
> *Sup peeps!!   We gonna get a spot at the swapmeet just to kick it, drink & BBQ??  :dunno:*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2010, 05:19 PM~16418677
> *Think There Free... Just Pay What You Can At The Door.. Its A Pretty Cool Event..
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

Say you got gold on them wheels?? I luv that old school gold & chrome look. Nowadays it seems like everybody powder coating their shit. LOOKS NICE BRUH! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2010, 11:34 AM~16416291
> *Yes Sir.... We Should Get Acouple Spots... Everyone Bring Your Stuff You Want To Sell To The Meeting... And We Can Just Pitch In For The Spots
> 
> :yes:  :rimshot:
> *


Man I wish I could be there but I will be in S.A.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2010, 01:34 PM~16416291
> *Yes Sir.... We Should Get Acouple Spots... Everyone Bring Your Stuff You Want To Sell To The Meeting... And We Can Just Pitch In For The Spots
> 
> :yes:  :rimshot:
> *


HOW MUCH IS NEEDED?? I GOT SOME THINGS I NEED TO GET RID OF!!!!! LET ME KNOW ALEX


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 26 2010, 09:18 AM~16415169
> *You Got My Batteries  :scrutinize:
> *


x2 :biggrin: need some too homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 26 2010, 08:07 PM~16421405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ese Screw
There Center Gold 100 Spoke D's.. YOur Right About That Old School Look Its The Best. Gold Or/an Chrome Is The Way To Go


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 26 2010, 09:23 PM~16422653
> *Man I wish I could be there but I will be in S.A.
> *


Have A Safe Trip Chris...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 26 2010, 09:38 PM~16422913
> *HOW MUCH IS NEEDED?? I GOT SOME THINGS I NEED TO GET RID OF!!!!! LET ME KNOW ALEX
> *


Cool I'll Let You Know Bro.. Bring Your Stuff To The ULC Meeting....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

I will have tickets 4 the Valentines Dance at the next ULC Meeting :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 27 2010, 11:25 AM~16428166
> *I will have tickets 4 the Valentines Dance at the next ULC Meeting :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: We Should Get Everyone To Go And Pack Up The Place...  Sure They'll Have Sufficient Beer for All of Us??.... :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 26 2010, 10:23 PM~16422653
> *Man I wish I could be there but I will be in S.A.
> *


HAY ME TOO!! :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 27 2010, 12:47 PM~16428344
> *:thumbsup:  We Should Get Everyone To Go And Pack Up The Place...   Sure They'll Have Sufficient Beer for All of Us??.... :biggrin:
> *


YOU WILL BE CARRYING 6 PACK AT A TIME


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

I will have tickets 4 the Valentines Dance at the next ULC Meeting 
Jose will have them at the ULA Meeting


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

My bucket the day it snowed!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

A few days later!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 27 2010, 03:18 PM~16430287
> *My bucket the day it snowed!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*WHATS GOING ON FOROS* :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 27 2010, 03:06 PM~16430765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 27 2010, 03:06 PM~16430765
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie bring that to the meeting and ill bring the dollars


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

LOCO61 u know what I need 4 my 64 fool u better look out for your boy! U knoe I'm good for it as soon as I get back from the NC!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 27 2010, 04:19 PM~16430300
> *A few days later!
> 
> 
> ...


I wish mine was on the street  But mucho props to you HOMIE


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

*Change of Plans For Feb 6 Take a good Look at it 
Hope to see Everyone out there....

We just got one of the Best Dj to Come out that Night Chack out the Video!!!!!!
<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZufNqquDkPA&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZufNqquDkPA&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
















SPREAD THE WORD YOU DON'T WANT TO
MISS THIS BIG ASS EVENT ! !
*​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 27 2010, 09:43 PM~16434779
> *LOCO61 u know what I need 4 my 64 fool u better look out for your boy!  U knoe I'm good for it as soon as I get back from the NC!
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 28 2010, 12:19 AM~16436014
> *:ugh:
> *



:wave: :run:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 27 2010, 11:31 PM~16435401
> *I wish mine was on the street   But mucho props to you HOMIE
> *


Jus trying to get on $MONEY MIKE$ Level!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 28 2010, 06:43 AM~16437936
> *:wave:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 28 2010, 07:47 AM~16438094
> *Jus trying to get on $MONEY MIKE$ Level!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

WHAT UP Loco 61


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red22_@Jan 28 2010, 08:41 AM~16438352
> *WHAT UP Loco 61
> *


Chillin Bro... Just Here At Work...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:uh:  :biggrin: :happysad: :wow: :0 :cheesy:    :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 28 2010, 09:15 AM~16438574
> *  :wave:
> *


Sup Augie???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 28 2010, 09:17 AM~16438589
> *:uh:    :biggrin:  :happysad:  :wow:  :0  :cheesy:        :angry:
> *


Wut Up Oscaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar????


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

*Here a seek peak of my Brother Luis Car.....








Took 3 years but its comming !!!! *​


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 28 2010, 09:38 AM~16438735
> *Wut Up Oscaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar????
> *


what it do alex :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jan 28 2010, 10:46 AM~16438787
> *Here a seek peak of my Brother Luis Car.....
> 
> 
> ...


NEED SOME GOOD HOPPIN IN THE METROPLEX!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jan 28 2010, 09:46 AM~16438787
> *Here a seek peak of my Brother Luis Car.....
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 28 2010, 09:55 AM~16438838
> *what it do alex :biggrin:
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 28 2010, 10:36 AM~16439138
> *NEED SOME GOOD HOPPIN IN THE METROPLEX!!!!!!
> *



Sup Osoooooooooooooooooooooooooo?!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 28 2010, 11:39 AM~16439172
> *Sup Osoooooooooooooooooooooooooo?!
> *


NADA GUEY... JUST CHILLIN... GETTING THE MONTE READY TO TAKE TO DANNY :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 28 2010, 10:40 AM~16439182
> *NADA GUEY... JUST CHILLIN... GETTING THE MONTE READY TO TAKE TO DANNY :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Cool.. Get Your Stuff Ready To Take Tomorrow Night..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 28 2010, 11:55 AM~16439321
> *Cool.. Get Your Stuff Ready To Take Tomorrow Night..
> *


I wont be able to make it to the meeting tomorrow!!  Wut time is youz gonna be at LaGrave Field! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 28 2010, 10:58 AM~16439348
> *I wont be able to make it to the meeting tomorrow!!   Wut time is youz gonna be at LaGrave Field!  :biggrin:
> *


Im Going Early... About 6 Or So..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 28 2010, 12:02 PM~16439373
> *Im Going Early... About 6 Or So..
> *


word!! Ill be there as soon as I can!! Fuck it We gonna start drinking early!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I hope the rain stops also its going to be kind of chilly. :angry:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 28 2010, 11:05 AM~16439397
> *word!! Ill be there as soon as I can!! Fuck it We gonna start drinking early!!
> *


I got some beer let's drink it :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Jan 28 2010, 11:40 AM~16439182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Jan 28 2010, 12:36 PM~16439764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 28 2010, 11:05 AM~16439397
> *word!! Ill be there as soon as I can!! Fuck it We gonna start drinking early!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 28 2010, 11:36 AM~16439764
> *I got some beer let's drink it    :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

n13K5BWZBP4&feature=related


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 28 2010, 08:47 AM~16438094
> *Jus trying to get on $MONEY MIKE$ Level!!  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 28 2010, 12:19 AM~16436014
> *:ugh:
> *



:buttkick:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 28 2010, 04:33 PM~16442677
> *:buttkick:
> *


 :twak: :sprint:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Its raining like a MOFO!! Jew Kneegrows be careful!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Anyone looking for a 64 wagon?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

* :biggrin: Q-VO FORITOS!! :wave: *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 28 2010, 11:52 PM~16447577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2010, 08:38 AM~16449449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wut up Foros!! TGIF!! Im ready to get my drank on!! :run:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 29 2010, 12:27 PM~16450913
> *  :run:
> *


Haha that little dude is funny as hell!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

*Please get the mesage out for tonights meeting, let's get a big turn out for this meeting. Lot's of good stuff to cover tonight.. *


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

:wave: *WHATS GOING ON FOROS*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I don't want to sound like a prude but my wife and grand daughter check this thread and the ULC thread, can we keep the naked chicks in off topics.. I know this is the internet so I'm not trying to be the porn police..Just a suggestion,


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, BAD TIMES 79

Where you And Mike At Today???


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

You Guys Are Some Dirty Birds ? puting those naked Women on here .. Go Put it on my PM :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 29 2010, 02:43 PM~16452566
> *You Guys Are Some Dirty Birds ? puting those naked Women on here .. Go Put it on my PM  :biggrin:
> *


 :run: :boink:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2010, 01:43 PM~16452563
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, BAD TIMES 79
> 
> ...


I AM IN SACRAMENTO.CA AFTER DRIVING FROM MARYLAND WENT FROM COAST TO COAST :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 29 2010, 02:46 PM~16452596
> *I AM IN SACRAMENTO.CA AFTER DRIVING FROM MARYLAND WENT FROM COAST TO COAST :thumbsup:
> *


JuyLTDAC7fE&feature=related


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 29 2010, 03:46 PM~16452596
> *I AM IN SACRAMENTO.CA AFTER DRIVING FROM MARYLAND WENT FROM COAST TO COAST :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT ARE GOING TO DO UP HERE :boink: ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

This For You " Money Mike "

I4s0nzsU1Wg&feature=related


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2010, 03:50 PM~16452627
> *JuyLTDAC7fE&feature=related
> *


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: C O N V O Y .. Don't forget your Rubber duckie :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 29 2010, 02:54 PM~16452664
> *:boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  C O N V O Y  :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2010, 03:55 PM~16452678
> *:drama:
> *


 THATS BIG 10 / 4 wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

bs4y5si8DGs&feature=related


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 29 2010, 02:57 PM~16452693
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

JY4BV14OZzQ&feature=related


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

YJbErRI25ig&feature=related


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2010, 01:50 PM~16452627
> *JuyLTDAC7fE&feature=related
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up vatos it's colder than a mofo outside


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 29 2010, 04:16 PM~16452846
> *What's up vatos it's colder than a mofo outside
> *


x2 esta frio de a madres!!!!!!!!!! hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 29 2010, 03:16 PM~16452846
> *What's up vatos it's colder than a mofo outside
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 29 2010, 03:43 PM~16453071
> *x2 esta frio de a madres!!!!!!!!!! hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Where You Been Germain??????????????


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2010, 03:01 PM~16452730
> *JY4BV14OZzQ&feature=related
> *


that song is fuckin funny. member hearing in on the radio


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Jan 15 2010, 02:47 PM~16301888
> *PICK YOUR SHIRTS UP IN FORT WORTH FROM MY HOMIE JUAN!
> NOW AVAILABLE!!!
> SIZES L-3x
> ...


These are in stock now. Come holla at you boy,


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2010, 03:43 PM~16452563
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, BAD TIMES 79
> 
> ...



I was in Austin all day. I'm not all CHINGON like Albert goin coast to coast. That's too far for me Mas PUUUUUT!!!! .


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 29 2010, 05:30 PM~16454693
> *I was in Austin all day. I'm not all CHINGON like Albert goin coast to coast. That's too far for me   Mas PUUUUUT!!!! .
> *


*"CHINGON" SHIT I WISH I WAS LIKE YOU MONEY MIKE * :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2010, 04:53 PM~16453179
> *Where You Been Germain??????????????
> *


chillin like a villain and the northside killen j/k been here i just havent found anything smart to post :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 29 2010, 06:57 PM~16454891
> *chillin like a villain and the northside killen j/k been here i just havent found anything smart to post :wow:
> *


  Get Back On Track :cheesy:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 29 2010, 02:43 PM~16453071
> *x2 esta frio de a madres!!!!!!!!!! hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Que pasa germain


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2010, 03:52 PM~16452642
> *This For You " Money Mike "
> 
> I4s0nzsU1Wg&feature=related
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2010, 04:01 PM~16452730
> *JY4BV14OZzQ&feature=related
> *



This one always makes my eyes watery


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 29 2010, 08:21 PM~16455103
> *Que pasa germain
> *


man bro trying to stay warm...makin it a redbox dvd night


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 29 2010, 07:46 PM~16454812
> *"CHINGON" SHIT I WISH I WAS LIKE YOU MONEY MIKE  :thumbsup:
> *



Im just a company driver. I work for "THE MAN". YOU ARE THE MAN!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

quit frontin mike. We know u ballin. Makin so much bank he dont need to leave the state


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

anyone got the number to " D Shop "


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

say can somebody help do any of yall know some one that can install foward facing 3rd row seats in a 2004 ford explorer familly getting big and cant afford a new car so have 2 work with what i have


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

It was cold out at the swap meet today but I scored some nice doors for a 1961 Impala and a trunk for my 67 rag for cheap $250.00 for all three things. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 29 2010, 09:08 PM~16455507
> *quit frontin mike. We know u ballin. Makin so much bank he dont need to leave the state
> *



My parole officer wont let me leave thats why 









xnRwQjTYfGI&feature=related


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 29 2010, 09:15 PM~16455593
> *anyone got the number to " D Shop "
> *


pm sent


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

and out of no where this topic gets invaded with some mexican shyt


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 29 2010, 09:56 PM~16455981
> *and out of no where this topic gets invaded with some mexican shyt
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 29 2010, 06:52 PM~16455357
> *Im just a company driver. I work for "THE MAN".  YOU ARE THE MAN!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DONT FLATER HIS ASS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jan 28 2010, 08:46 AM~16438787
> *Here a seek peak of my Brother Luis Car.....
> 
> 
> ...


hope it comes out soon we got the driveshaft ready and next is going to the mecanic next door to do finall touches :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SINICTX_@Jan 29 2010, 08:16 PM~16455602
> *say can somebody help do any of yall know some one that can install foward facing 3rd row seats in a 2004 ford explorer familly getting big and cant afford a new car so have 2 work with what i have
> *


hit up dre. he might know


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 30 2010, 12:32 AM~16457570
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: DONT FLATER HIS ASS!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

2009 POLE DANCING CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

QUE ONDA BAD TIMES79


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jan 29 2010, 11:45 PM~16458108
> *QUE ONDA BAD TIMES79
> *


WHATS GOING ON HEARTBREAKER :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Jan 30 2010, 12:45 AM~16458108
> *QUE ONDA BAD TIMES79
> *


Whats up Alfredo


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jan 30 2010, 01:34 AM~16458012
> *2009 POLE DANCING CHAMPIONSHIP
> *



That girl got skills!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

At 4 seconds you can see my car. Man I miss cruising. Yo germain I luv this vid bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79+Jan 30 2010, 12:34 AM~16458012-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2010, 03:04 PM~16452752
> *YJbErRI25ig&feature=related
> *


Jerry Reed holding it down for us TRUCK DRIVER either West/East bound and down   :biggrin: That a BIG 10-4 There Driver :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 29 2010, 08:56 PM~16455981
> *and out of no where this topic gets invaded with some mexican shyt
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :sprint: :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 29 2010, 06:57 PM~16454891
> *chillin like a villain and the northside killen j/k been here i just havent found anything smart to post :wow:
> *


woa woa woa. :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 25 2010, 12:33 PM~16404468
> *WE WERE ABLE TO COLLECT $1OO FOR AND RICKY'S FATHER IN LAW WHO PASSED AWAY. </span>
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 30 2010, 10:41 AM~16459581
> *WE WERE ABLE TO COLLECT $1OO FOR AND RICKY'S FATHER IN LAW WHO PASSED AWAY.
> 
> *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHAT UP RIDAZ ?JUST WANTED TO GIVE THANKS TO THOSE WHO LAID OUT THE WELCOME MAT FOR STRICTLY RIDAZ C.C. LAST NIGHT AT THE ULC MEETING , WE WILL CONTRIBUTE TO KEEPING THIS MOVEMENT ALIVE AND MOVING IN A POSITIVE DIRECTION, BY BEING "ACTIVE RIDAZ " BIG THANKS TO OLD MAN JOHN THE TECHNIQUES OG, AND ALL THE CLUB WHO WERE IN ATTENDENCE,LETS DO IT BIG FOR 2010 ..........STRICTLY STRICTLY


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2010, 04:04 PM~16452752
> *YJbErRI25ig&feature=related
> *


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jan 28 2010, 09:46 AM~16438787
> *Here a seek peak of my Brother Luis Car.....
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good. Cant wait to see what it does.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jan 30 2010, 12:05 AM~16457791
> *hope it comes out soon we got the driveshaft ready and next is going to the mecanic next door to do finall touches :0  :biggrin:
> *


It should be a good hopping year si el pinche Ernie le apura. LOL


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

Lol


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider+Jan 30 2010, 10:16 AM~16459453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 30 2010, 05:00 PM~16462107
> *hopefully this year homie..we can all cruise again like we used to
> 
> :0  :roflmao:
> *


My cutty WILL be painted :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jan 30 2010, 11:05 AM~16460579
> *It should be a good hopping year si el pinche Ernie le apura. LOL
> *


 :wow: it aint up to me to finish is up to the customers :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone cruising tonight????


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 30 2010, 06:07 PM~16462141
> *My cutty WILL be painted :biggrin:
> *


fukin weather suks...did you get your wires hooked up??? :uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:wow: 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 30 2010, 05:43 PM~16462337
> *fukin weather suks...did you get your wires hooked up??? :uh:
> *


no. Im waiting on my income tax and I will buy the bulbs. then you can come over and hook them up :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 30 2010, 06:53 PM~16462386
> *no. Im waiting on my income tax and I will buy the bulbs. then you can come over and hook them up :biggrin:
> *


its a done deal bro..just let me know..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 30 2010, 05:54 PM~16462395
> *its a done deal bro..just let me know..
> *


according to turbo tax 7-10 bidnazz days :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 30 2010, 06:59 PM~16462414
> *according to turbo tax 7-10 bidnazz days :biggrin:
> *


i love me some income tax...its when us poor mexicans finally get some cash  ..i aint a big baller like some of this people :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 30 2010, 06:01 PM~16462418
> *i love me some income tax...its when us poor mexicans finally get some cash  ..i aint a big baller like some of this people :0
> *


cough cough money mike cough cough :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 30 2010, 07:07 PM~16462456
> *cough cough money mike cough cough :biggrin:
> *










 MIKE :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 30 2010, 06:17 PM~16462489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

THATS WHAT IM SAYING..YOU SEE...EL MERO MERO PELOTERO


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 30 2010, 06:48 PM~16462731
> *THATS WHAT IM SAYING..YOU SEE...EL MERO MERO PELOTERO
> *























my Blazer for sale all orig. am asking 4,000 O.B.O hit me up or call me 817-845-1747


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

nice looking blazer...what set up


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 30 2010, 08:15 PM~16463289
> *nice looking blazer...what set up
> *


no set up it was high there i have it dropped right now .


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jan 30 2010, 08:27 PM~16462994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I always loved those Blazers


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 30 2010, 06:17 PM~16462489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ahahahah


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 28 2010, 05:24 PM~16443869
> *Anyone looking for a 64 wagon?
> 
> 
> ...


how much?


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

> G-Shit uffin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 25 2010, 01:33 PM~16404468
> *JUST TO LET ALL OF U KNOW 1ST I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY1 WHO PRAYED FOR MY FATHER IN LAW. ON A SAD NOTE HE PASSED AWAY YESTERDAY. ATLEAST HE IS NOT SUFFERING ANYMORE.IF U WANT LEAVE ME A TEXT THANKS 817 965 0314
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97tsnM8I2Cs
:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

Them home movies is sick homeboy! Does anybody have video of Main St in the late 90's early 2k's???


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

who needs ice with weather like this. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Jan 30 2010, 08:16 AM~16459453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Texas Massacre at 50 seconds I miss that car I need to get something else on the road.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ese screw_@Jan 31 2010, 11:17 PM~16472693
> *Them home movies is sick homeboy! Does anybody have video of Main St in the late 90's early 2k???
> *


Go to youtube and check out fortworthmex videos...homeboy gets down on them videos.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 31 2010, 11:17 PM~16472706
> *who needs ice with weather like this. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


PARTY AT DANNY'S HOUSE!!!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 31 2010, 11:35 PM~16472944
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jan 31 2010, 11:47 PM~16473114
> *:wave:
> *



WASSUP ISELA!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 31 2010, 10:35 PM~16472944
> *PARTY AT DANNY'S HOUSE!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I hate back to work Mondays!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 31 2010, 09:25 PM~16472796
> *Texas Massacre at 50 seconds I miss that car I need to get something else on the road.
> *


 :0 who was washing it... i miss that lac 2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 1 2010, 08:43 AM~16475646
> *:0  who was washing it... i miss that lac 2
> *


Texas Massacre Was.... :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: fing monday


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 31 2010, 11:25 PM~16472796
> *Texas Massacre at 50 seconds I miss that car I need to get something else on the road.
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 1 2010, 11:21 AM~16476664
> *X2
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 1 2010, 10:38 AM~16477252
> *
> *


hey alex i will get back 2 u on wednesday im in del rio right now taking care of some biz


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 1 2010, 01:41 PM~16477292
> *hey alex i will get back 2 u on wednesday im in del rio right now taking care of some biz
> *


  :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 1 2010, 10:21 AM~16476664
> *X2
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN SHE WAS NICE!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

so who picked it up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 1 2010, 12:41 PM~16477292
> *hey alex i will get back 2 u on wednesday im in del rio right now taking care of some biz
> *


  Sounds Good Bro.... U.L.C. Our Lowrider Community Coming Together To Help A Brother In Time Of Need... :angel:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 1 2010, 03:27 PM~16478558
> * Sounds Good Bro.... U.L.C. Our Lowrider Community Coming Together To Help A Brother In Time Of Need... :angel:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 1 2010, 01:27 PM~16478558
> * Sounds Good Bro.... U.L.C. Our Lowrider Community Coming Together To Help A Brother In Time Of Need... :angel:
> *


I WANT TO THANK ALL OF U FROM THE U.L.C FOR THE DONATION THAT U GUYS COLLECTED. THANK YOU ONCE AGAIN


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 1 2010, 04:27 PM~16478558
> * Sounds Good Bro.... U.L.C. Our Lowrider Community Coming Together To Help A Brother In Time Of Need... :angel:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Police Scanner Live. :0
http://www.radioreference.com/apps/audio/?ctid=2742


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

*I have 93-96 fleetwood parts for sale*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry16482052


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 1 2010, 09:01 PM~16482118
> *I have 93-96 fleetwood parts for sale
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry16482052
> *


you picking up that 63?


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 1 2010, 08:08 PM~16482227
> *you picking up that 63?
> *


:no: :no: :no: something else


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 1 2010, 09:16 PM~16482346
> *:no:  :no:  :no: something else
> *


ford police interceptor? :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 1 2010, 08:32 PM~16482578
> *ford police interceptor?  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: Good one   the funny thing about them cars every one think they are faster when its just a stock v-6


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 1 2010, 09:41 PM~16482713
> *:rofl:  :rofl: Good one     the funny thing about them cars every one think they are faster when its just a stock v-6
> *


ha go figure


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Jan 31 2010, 11:17 PM~16472706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


    thanks bro


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 1 2010, 09:43 PM~16481877
> *Police Scanner Live. :0
> http://www.radioreference.com/apps/audio/?ctid=2742
> *


i got that shit on my ipod


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 1 2010, 10:11 PM~16483196
> *i got that shit on my ipod
> *


fo dem lawz :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FORITOS!?!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 2 2010, 07:50 AM~16486615
> *GOOD MORNING FORITOS!?!
> 
> 
> *



Good Morning!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 1 2010, 10:11 PM~16483196
> *i got that shit on my ipod
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Take Any Pics Of This Pass Weekend In San Antonio???? :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, 817Lowrider, Macias, blanco, theoso8

:0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 2 2010, 10:45 AM~16487338
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Loco 61, 817Lowrider, Macias, blanco, theoso8
> 
> ...



:ugh:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 2 2010, 09:45 AM~16487338
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Loco 61, 817Lowrider, Macias, blanco, theoso8
> 
> ...


que onda???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Feb 2 2010, 09:46 AM~16487347
> *que onda???
> *


Chillin...  y Tu Bro?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, califas, Macias


Sup Kenny??


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

workin tryin to stay warm, and you???


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 2 2010, 10:34 AM~16487268
> *Anyone Take Any Pics Of This Pass Weekend In San Antonio???? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 2 2010, 03:39 PM~16490274
> *
> *


pics or didnt happend :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Man its slow today


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 2 2010, 08:34 AM~16487268
> *Anyone Take Any Pics Of This Pass Weekend In San Antonio???? :cheesy:
> *


*lets just say.....*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ha.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 2 2010, 11:09 PM~16494570
> *ha.
> *


ha. It was slow wasn't it.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 3 2010, 12:28 AM~16496335
> *ha. It was slow wasn't it.
> *


yes


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Gooooooooooooooooooood Morning Fort Worth This Is Loco 61 Waking Yo A$$ up... Wuts Up Peoples???? :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 3 2010, 08:07 AM~16497486
> *Gooooooooooooooooooood Morning Fort Worth This Is Loco 61 Waking Yo A$$ up...  Wuts Up Peoples???? :biggrin:
> *


hey vato u can't just jump out like that! U got to ease out bro. lol! To early to hav all that energy. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 3 2010, 07:13 AM~16497500
> *hey vato u can't just jump out like that! U got to ease out bro. lol! To early to hav all that energy.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 3 2010, 08:30 AM~16497554
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wut up FOROS?? We cruising this weekend or what! My raggady Impala is up and running and I would like to hit the streets before I put her back in the shop!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 3 2010, 10:37 AM~16498180
> *Wut up FOROS?? We cruising this weekend or what! My raggady Impala is up and running and I would like to hit the streets before I put her back in  d shop!
> *


Fixed :biggrin: j/k... I'm down if the weather is good


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 3 2010, 12:36 PM~16499201
> *Fixed :biggrin:  j/k... I'm down if the weather is good
> *


 :0 Do you know something I dont!! :biggrin:  

So we gonna do this?? I'll be in the northside bout 9:30 10ish!  

Time to wash the primer! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 3 2010, 12:42 PM~16499725
> *:0  Do you know something I dont!!  :biggrin:
> 
> So we gonna do this?? I'll be in the northside bout 9:30 10ish!
> ...


kinda late. sonic closes at 12.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 3 2010, 01:42 PM~16499725
> *:0  Do you know something I dont!!  :biggrin:
> 
> So we gonna do this?? I'll be in the northside bout 9:30 10ish!
> ...


 :scrutinize: ......I'll give you a call on saturday Dre. I'll ask Bigstew22 if he would like to roll too we might meet up around your place.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider+Feb 3 2010, 02:22 PM~16500024-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hit me up!! Gotta take care of some things a lil earlier in the day!!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

[Elpintor,]

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 3 2010, 02:12 PM~16500320
> *:uh: Dont you have plans???  :scrutinize:
> Hit me up!! Gotta take care of some things a lil earlier in the day!!
> *


yes I do. my cousin birthday. any one down? menudo and beer? Saturday night


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 3 2010, 03:00 PM~16500696
> *yes I do. my cousin birthday. any one down? menudo and beer? Saturday night
> *


byob


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Feb 3 2010, 03:30 PM~16500453
> *[Elpintor,]
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 Q-vole Big Augie. :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 3 2010, 04:00 PM~16500696
> *yes I do. my cousin birthday. any one down? menudo and beer? Saturday night
> *


im gonna roll thru there 1st get my grub on!! Then roll to the Northside!  

Aint Aurelios Bday at Infernos this weekend as well !!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 3 2010, 04:53 PM~16501163
> *
> 
> Aint Aurelios Bday at Infernos this weekend as well !!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 3 2010, 03:53 PM~16501163
> *im gonna roll thru there 1st get my grub on!! Then roll to the Northside!
> 
> Aint Aurelios Bday at Infernos this weekend as well !!
> *


I know you dont want to miss baby bash right fool.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 3 2010, 12:36 PM~16499201
> *Fixed :biggrin:  j/k... I'm down if the weather is good
> *


x2


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Feb 3 2010, 08:37 PM~16504423
> *    :thumbsup:
> *



 uffin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 3 2010, 01:00 PM~16500696
> *yes I do. my cousin birthday. any one down? byob
> *


BRING YOUR OWN BOWL? :rimshot:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 3 2010, 10:11 PM~16505747
> *BRING YOUR OWN BOWL?  :rimshot:
> *


ha


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Feb 3 2010, 04:51 PM~16501670
> *:yes:
> *


You Guys Going Robert?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 3 2010, 10:11 PM~16505747
> *BRING YOUR OWN BOWL?  :rimshot:
> *


 :scrutinize: Hit Me Up Tomorrow Ricky


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup Foros! :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 4 2010, 07:58 AM~16508931
> *Sup Foros!  :420:
> *


Sup Dre...???


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

*This Is Just a Reminder About this Sat Night Hope to see Ya'll out there .
Much love to the Guys from South Side Customs & Latin Customs (H-Town)coming 
down to Party with us!!!*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2010, 10:17 AM~16509293
> *Sup Dre...???
> *


wuts going down Alex?? Wut you got planned for this weekend?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:wave: Loco 61 WUZ UP ALEX ANY CRUIZIN GOING ON??


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning Loco61! I c u!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 5 2010, 04:24 AM~16519516
> *Good morning Loco61! I c u!
> *


MAYBE HES STILL HALF ASLEEP :420: :420:  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 5 2010, 05:26 AM~16519520
> *MAYBE HES STILL HALF ASLEEP :420:  :420:    :biggrin:
> *


LOL Naw Sup Peeps... TGIF..... Sorry Dre Beat You To IT... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 5 2010, 05:19 AM~16519511
> *:wave:  Loco 61  WUZ UP ALEX ANY CRUIZIN GOING ON??
> *


Tomorrow Night Might Be Going To A&M Customs Party...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2010, 04:29 AM~16519524
> *LOL Naw Sup Peeps... TGIF..... Sorry Dre Beat You To IT... :biggrin:
> *


IM OFF TODAY :cheesy: SO GONNA PUT THE FINISHIN TOUCHES ON ONE OF MY SCRAPERZ,


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 5 2010, 05:24 AM~16519516
> *Good morning Loco61! I c u!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 5 2010, 05:33 AM~16519526
> *IM OFF TODAY  :cheesy:  SO GONNA PUT THE  FINISHIN TOUCHES ON ONE OF MY SCRAPERZ,
> *


THats Bad Ass, Havent Seen Scraperz IN A MIn...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2010, 04:31 AM~16519525
> *Tomorrow Night Might Be Going To A&M Customs Party...
> *


YEA! gotta DROP IN TO SHOW THE HOMIE LOVE !!!!! ILL ROLL MY LOLOSKI


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 5 2010, 05:35 AM~16519531
> *YEA! gotta DROP IN TO SHOW THE HOMIE LOVE !!!!! ILL ROLL MY LOLOSKI
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Dats A Nice Street Sweeper


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

NICE 61!!!!!! AND REGAL!!!!!! DAMN ALEX WHAT U DOIN OUT THERE IN THE FUNK :scrutinize:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2010, 04:37 AM~16519533
> *Dats A Nice Street Sweeper
> *


THANKZ IVE ONLY SHOT IT ONCE ..... AFTER THAT COULDNT HEAR FOR 2 DAYZ


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 5 2010, 05:37 AM~16519535
> *NICE 61!!!!!! AND REGAL!!!!!! DAMN ALEX WHAT U DOIN OUT THERE IN THE FUNK :scrutinize:
> *


THanks Brother... Had To Get Up Earlier This Morning To Do Some Work... That I Should Of Done Last Night... What You Doing Up Early??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 5 2010, 05:40 AM~16519536
> *THANKZ IVE ONLY SHOT IT ONCE ..... AFTER THAT COULDNT HEAR FOR 2 DAYZ
> *


LOL If You Ever Want To Sell IT Let Me Know... :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2010, 04:40 AM~16519537
> *THanks Brother... Had To Get Up Earlier This Morning To Do Some Work... That I Should Of Done Last Night...  What You Doing Up Early??
> *


MY WIFE CANT STAND THE FACT THAT IM OFF ON FRIDAY MORNINGZ , SO SHE WAKES ME UP ALL THE TIME THIS MORNING WAS TO GO OUT AND WARM UP THE CAR :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 5 2010, 05:42 AM~16519540
> *MY WIFE CANT STAND THE FACT THAT IM OFF ON FRIDAY MORNINGZ , SO SHE WAKES ME UP ALL THE TIME THIS MORNING WAS TO GO OUT AND WARM UP THE CAR :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :run:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2010, 04:44 AM~16519543
> *:roflmao:  :run:
> *


 :biggrin: ..... IM ON MY WAY OUT TO THE GARAGE ,TALK AT YA LATER HOLMEZ


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 5 2010, 05:45 AM~16519547
> *:biggrin: ..... IM ON MY WAY OUT TO THE GARAGE ,TALK AT YA LATER HOLMEZ
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 5 2010, 06:26 AM~16519520
> *MAYBE HES STILL HALF ASLEEP :420:  :420:    :biggrin:
> *


LOL! He's on here so much he probably SLEEP LiL'ing :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 5 2010, 06:17 AM~16519640
> *LOL! He's on here so much he probably SLEEP LiL'ing  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :sprint:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 5 2010, 07:12 AM~16519783
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Wuzzzzzzzzzz UP Oscar???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:angel: 

Collection for funeral services for Carlos Gonzalez 18 yrs old, killed in an auto accident 2/4/10, will be held @ Rio Bravo Resaurant located @ 317 E Pioneer Pkwy Grand Prairie, Tx. 75067 this coming Monday 2/8/10 starts @ 7pm. Any Donation will help. Thanks for your support. 1st drink on da houze.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2010, 08:45 AM~16519872
> *:angel:
> 
> Collection for funeral services for Carlos Gonzalez 18 yrs old, killed in an auto accident 2/4/10, will be held @ Rio Bravo Resaurant located @ 317 E Pioneer Pkwy Grand Prairie, Tx. 75067 this coming Monday 2/8/10 starts @ 7pm. Any Donation will help. Thanks for your support. 1st drink on da houze.
> ...


Damn... I will be there... Rio is where we had the Praying for Ricky car show last year


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 5 2010, 07:48 AM~16519887
> *Damn... I will be there... Rio is where we had the Praying for Ricky car show last year
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, 81.7.TX.

:run:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2010, 06:29 AM~16519524
> *LOL Naw Sup Peeps... TGIF..... Sorry Dre Beat You To IT... :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :banghead: :420: PM Sent! 


Sup FOROS!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Buenos Dias :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 5 2010, 09:26 AM~16520043
> *Buenos Dias  :wave:
> *


WASSUUUUP???? GOOD MORNING FOROS!?!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 5 2010, 08:26 AM~16520043
> *Buenos Dias  :wave:
> *


Wus Up Danny?????? :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 5 2010, 08:28 AM~16520054
> *WASSUUUUP???? GOOD MORNING FOROS!?!
> *


 :boink:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2010, 09:30 AM~16520062
> *:boink:
> *


  :dunno: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :nono:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh: :rofl:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 5 2010, 09:26 AM~16520043
> *Buenos Dias  :wave:
> *


Hit me up satrday if u goin to Sonic. ill roll with u to Stew's house on the way out.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 5 2010, 10:20 AM~16520344
> *Hit me up satrday if u goin to Sonic. ill roll with u to Stew's house on the way out.
> *


 :0 call me when you guys are on your way!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Feb 5 2010, 08:30 AM~16520062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just Doing My Morning Jumping Jacks :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

1986 monte carlo LS parting out 
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1577440578.html


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 5 2010, 10:57 AM~16521144
> *
> *


Sup Juan???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2010, 12:34 PM~16522006
> *Sup Juan???
> *


chllen right here


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Where So I Can Chill To... :run:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2010, 12:38 PM~16522041
> *Where So I Can Chill To...  :run:
> *


ha. here at the crib.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 5 2010, 12:39 PM~16522054
> *ha. here at the crib.
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 5 2010, 01:39 PM~16522054
> *ha. here at the crib.
> *


Why aint you at work homie?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 5 2010, 02:14 PM~16522905
> *Why aint you at work homie?
> *


He is Working :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 5 2010, 03:33 PM~16523100
> *He is Working  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :yes: :drama:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 5 2010, 02:14 PM~16522905
> *Why aint you at work homie?
> *


went to training today.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*is it time to drink yet??? im ready to down me some cold ones
*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 5 2010, 06:46 PM~16525439
> *is it time to drink yet??? im ready to down me some cold ones
> 
> 
> ...


u already know


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: theoso8, Elpintor

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

wat it dew gente..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

another day


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:ninja:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Feb 5 2010, 10:20 AM~16520344-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Dre & Mike, could not make it out tonight....have to finish these car by tomorrow :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:boink: :drama:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

what up fools


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Feb 6 2010, 08:53 PM~16534540-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where the party at i got plenty of beers for everyone!!!! budweiseer and budlight  <<<<<<<drunk man talking :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 6 2010, 08:53 PM~16534540
> *Sorry Dre & Mike, could not make it out tonight....have to finish these car by tomorrow :yessad:
> 
> 
> ...


Esta kool vato. We went to watch AVATAR. That's a badass movie.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 7 2010, 08:56 AM~16538232
> *:run:
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:

yo juan is there any menudo left over??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup peeps finally gettin back on havnt had a coputer hows everyone been?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 7 2010, 11:23 AM~16539038
> *Sup peeps finally gettin back on havnt had a coputer hows everyone been?
> *


you sell you lamans?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 7 2010, 10:51 AM~16538869
> *:420:
> 
> yo juan is there any menudo left over??
> *


yes sir


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 7 2010, 04:54 AM~16538031
> *nice lookine reqal...for asecond i tjought it was yours...!!!!
> where the party at i got plenty of beers for everyone!!!! budweiseer and budlight  <<<<<<<drunk man talking :biggrin:
> *


it was at my house. I was fuckkked up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 7 2010, 12:36 PM~16540011
> *you sell you lamans?
> *


Na she is in the shop i hurt it the last time at the track,,, It will be alot faster when i get it back in a couple of weeks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 7 2010, 02:50 PM~16540516
> *Na she is in the shop i hurt it the last time at the track,,,  It will be alot faster when i get it back in a couple of weeks
> *


I saw it on a flat bed the other day and was like wtf.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:biggrin: yea one of my homboys seen it and called and told me someone stole it it made me laugh how you been?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 7 2010, 03:23 PM~16540766
> *:biggrin:  yea one of my homboys seen it and called and told me someone stole it it made me laugh how you been?
> *


good bro chillen like a villain.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

damn colts!! :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Feb 7 2010, 02:16 PM~16540285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THanks Carlos   


> Got Some More Chrome Done on the 61.. Should Be Almost Done ON The Chrome Couple More Things To Go.. :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 7 2010, 09:08 PM~16543012
> *damn colts!!  :angry:
> *


LMAO


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LIL SHAMELESS PLUG :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Congratulation to KLIQUE for their LRM spread..
45 years of tradition.. Big 'K', little 'q' / The Big 'K' out of East LA.. 
Working on #50..



Joe Latin Lords ELA (KALEIDOSCOPE 64 Impala)- Lil John KLIQUE ELA-(NEW WAVE)


Arther & Robert Martinez - Bernard




Tuch'e - Bernard - Jose Martinez - Big Art
Jose Martinez's Cougar was featured in the Peterson Auto Museum - Big Art put the original base coat and candy on the car in the very early 80's (80-81)..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 7 2010, 10:41 PM~16544201
> *Congratulation to KLIQUE for their LRM spread..
> 45 years of tradition.. Big 'K', little 'q' / The Big 'K' out of East LA..
> Working on #50..
> ...


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:wave: whats up funky town!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Feb 7 2010, 10:46 PM~16544274
> *:wave: whats up funky town!
> *


 :wave: Sup Homie???


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up everyone in&out hydraulics in the funk all parts in stock for your hydraulic needs info 682-597-6102 Tomas


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 31 2010, 11:25 PM~16472796
> *Texas Massacre at 50 seconds I miss that car I need to get something else on the road.
> *


That makes the two of us..........


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 7 2010, 11:22 PM~16544738
> *That makes the two of us..........
> *


x3


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 7 2010, 11:22 PM~16544738
> *That makes the two of us..........
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Feb 7 2010, 11:22 PM~16544741
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 7 2010, 09:08 PM~16543012
> *damn colts!!  :angry:
> *


HEY BRO ON BEHALF OF ALL OF US AT A & M CUSTOM 
WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU BRO FOR COMING OUT ON SAT NIGHT .....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TT :420: 

:boink:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Feb 8 2010, 02:18 AM~16546109
> *HEY BRO ON BEHALF OF ALL OF US AT A & M CUSTOM
> WE WOULD LIKE TO SAY THANK YOU BRO FOR COMING OUT ON SAT NIGHT .....
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 8 2010, 08:20 AM~16547547
> *:0
> *


  Sup Dre...? We Ended Up Just Calling It A Night On Sat. We Had A Looong Day...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 8 2010, 09:35 AM~16547586
> *  Sup Dre...? We Ended Up Just Calling It A Night On Sat. We Had A Looong Day...
> *


its all good!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

TTT... For FT. WORTH
Some pics I took awhile back


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 8 2010, 09:11 AM~16547767
> *TTT... For FT. WORTH
> Some pics I took awhile back
> 
> ...


Whats Up Johnny? Cool Pics Bro...! Hey What You Been Up To?


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 8 2010, 08:16 AM~16547794
> *Whats Up Johnny?  Cool Pics Bro...!  Hey What You Been Up To?
> *


Whats up Alex, just working alot over time, I even missed the Super bowl cause of work, Oh well guess I should jus be glad I have a job  Evrything been good?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 8 2010, 09:18 AM~16547805
> *Whats up Alex, just working alot over time, I even missed the Super bowl cause of work, Oh well guess I should jus be glad I have a job   Evrything been good?
> *


I Didnt Even Watch The Game.. :biggrin: Just Chilled At The Crib.. Everything Cool Over This Way...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, ese screw

Sup Homie..?? Havent Seen you On Here In A Min...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*Tatoo Artist at Phyco Clown in North Side?

Any one else heard of here? Damn she bad. Yo Dre lets go get some work done.*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 8 2010, 02:31 PM~16549986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 8 2010, 03:31 PM~16549986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


psycho clown gets down too! She work there?? Was thinking bout getting some work done soon too!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 8 2010, 01:31 PM~16549986
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got my first tat from psycho clown back when I was 16 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 8 2010, 05:08 PM~16551913
> *I got my first tat from psycho clown back when I was 16  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


x2 when Iwas 17


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> > :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :sprint:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Rick I think we need to go get some tattos! That chic is fine!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, 817LoLo


----------



## 817LoLo (Jul 8, 2006)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Feb 7 2010, 11:22 PM~16544738
> *That makes the two of us..........
> *


Coca Pearl where you been at homie..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok lets all go get tatted up by her. lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/pctattoo
http://www.myspace.com/adrenalynntattoo


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

She also do work on 28th. in diamond hill where it use to be mild 2 wild tatoo.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> How Much??? :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, chevythang, BIG AUGIE

Still Havent Forgot About You Homie...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 9 2010, 08:00 AM~16558520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :boink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 9 2010, 08:03 AM~16558550
> *She also do work on 28th. in diamond hill where it use to be mild 2 wild tatoo.
> *


STOCKER!!!!! J/K   chick is bad


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Feb 9 2010, 09:24 AM~16558721
> *STOCKER!!!!! J/K     chick is bad
> *


bahahahaha myspace


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 9 2010, 09:38 AM~16558829
> *bahahahaha myspace
> *


 :run:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

http://www.theoneandonlyadrenalynn.com/Home.html
Not just an Artist but a "actress"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adrianna_Lynn

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 9 2010, 11:18 AM~16559692
> *http://www.theoneandonlyadrenalynn.com/Home.html
> Not just an Artist but a "actress"
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 9 2010, 01:18 PM~16560289
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 9 2010, 12:18 PM~16559692
> *http://www.theoneandonlyadrenalynn.com/Home.html
> Not just an Artist but a "actress"
> 
> ...



OHHHHHH YEEAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:rimshot:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

slow day


----------



## meanOne (Oct 23, 2007)

not work safe

http://www.freeones.com/html/a_links/Adrenalynn/


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meanOne_@Feb 10 2010, 01:28 AM~16569477
> *not work safe
> 
> http://www.freeones.com/html/a_links/Adrenalynn/
> *


:wow: Shes A Wild One.. :0 Thanks Oscar... :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

what it do?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 10 2010, 08:15 AM~16570448
> *what it do?
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2010, 09:46 AM~16570560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

Hope to see everyone there


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Feb 10 2010, 09:53 AM~16570607
> *Hope to see everyone there
> 
> 
> ...



I might be able to make this one! Would be the first meeting I can attend. :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 10 2010, 10:35 AM~16571284
> *I might be able to make this one!  Would be the first meeting I can attend. :0
> *


 :0 






http://www.harwellmotors.com/showcar.php?cid=438

$7900 :0 
Looks Very Nice.. Cheap To..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

clean ride :cheesy: 
Sup Funky Town hows everyone been im gona try to make the meeting been sick ill go if im feelin better


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 10 2010, 01:40 PM~16572588
> *clean ride :cheesy:
> Sup Funky Town hows everyone been im gona try to make the meeting been sick ill go if im feelin better
> *


Whats UP Matt...? Long Time No See Bro...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meanOne_@Feb 10 2010, 01:28 AM~16569477
> *not work safe
> 
> http://www.freeones.com/html/a_links/Adrenalynn/
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, chevythang, meanOne

Sup Pete & Oscar???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My compressor
I got all my paint for my car and supplies. Missing my kandy. dunno if I should by some kandy. might just silver base for now.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 10 2010, 03:18 PM~16573408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Do It All "GET ER DONE"


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2010, 03:23 PM~16573466
> *:cheesy:  Do It All "GET ER DONE"
> *


 :cheesy: KANDY KANDY KANDY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 10 2010, 03:24 PM~16573478
> *:cheesy: KANDY KANDY KANDY
> *


 :yes: :h5: :run:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 10 2010, 04:18 PM~16573408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 u.... ready :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Feb 10 2010, 03:37 PM~16573606-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2010, 04:23 PM~16573466
> *:cheesy:  Do It All "GET ER DONE"
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 12:36 AM~16579685
> *Alex you like? :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :yes: :boink:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Be safe out there Homies Its supposed to freeze!! hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

x2













Anyone Know Who This Belongs To??? Saw It On 35 Going North Awhile Back


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2010, 02:37 PM~16573606
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :boink: :boink: :drama:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Feb 11 2010, 09:44 AM~16581544
> *:worship:  :worship:  :boink:  :boink:  :drama:
> *


I Use To Know A Chic Named Dora In Southside Looked Just Like This Chic :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

What's up loco


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 08:57 AM~16581652
> *I Use To Know A Chic Named Dora In Southside Looked Just Like This Chic  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ME TOO!!!! :biggrin: J/K HOMIE!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 11 2010, 10:03 AM~16581701
> *What's up loco
> *


Wuz UP Oscarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, SINICTX, Macias

Sup Homies??? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Feb 11 2010, 10:08 AM~16581752
> *:0 ME TOO!!!! :biggrin:  J/K HOMIE!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LOL you crazy alex ahaha


Yeah I wil buy the kandy little by little.
What do I need? 6qts?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 11 2010, 12:37 PM~16583021
> *  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Please Repost Get The Info OUt Thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Snowing like crazy outside


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 01:19 PM~16583402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I've gotten a few calls today regarding information on the dance.. Just to let everyone know if your trying to get hold of Leonard, he is out of state in training and is snowed in where he's at at.. I'm waiting for Leonard or Jose from Tech's to get back with me on the dance.. I'll post up information as soon as I hear something on it..  

Homie John 469-735-0502


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 11:38 AM~16583029
> *:wave:
> *


Q onda loco! any pics of the 61? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 11 2010, 02:13 PM~16583844
> *Q onda loco! any pics of the 61? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 01:15 PM~16583858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup: Looks badass Is it Gona be out this summer bro?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 11 2010, 02:27 PM~16583967
> *:cheesy:  :thumbsup: Looks badass Is it Gona be out this summer bro?
> *


Next Couple Months


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 02:15 PM~16583858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 02:19 PM~16583402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bring it to the house!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 01:28 PM~16583983
> *Next Couple Months
> *


Can't wait to see that ride in person :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 11 2010, 12:19 PM~16583402
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that plauqe looks tiny in your hands


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

>>>>>14x7 100 SPOKE DAYTONS FOR SALE<<<<<


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Just got word from Jose Tech's, advised me that Valentines dance was canceled. I've got a lot of calls today regarding the dance and the possibility it might be canceled. A lot of people have already made plans to attend a dance. Were going to see about getting something going for tomorrow night.. I'll post up here as soon as I get something firm.. 

*FLASH: Party is on 8:30 tomorrow night*

6801 Manhatten Blvd Ft Worth.. From Dallas take I-30 West to 820 North (5 miles west of Arlington) exit John T. White stay on service road VFW faces the aervcie road, it's a white building next to Gramacy building (8 stories).. 

Ft Worth take I-30 east toward Arlington, take 820 North exit John T. White..

Will post map ASAP..


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> :wave: :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 11 2010, 06:43 PM~16585810
> *Just got word from Jose Tech's, advised me that Valentines dance was canceled. I've got a lot of calls today regarding the dance and the possibility it might be canceled. A lot of people have already made plans to attend a dance. Were going to see about getting something going for tomorrow night.. I'll post up here as soon as I get something firm..
> 
> FLASH: Party is on 8:30 tomorrow night
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Feb 11 2010, 02:56 PM~16584229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a bike plaque


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2010, 02:37 PM~16573606
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> > :wave: :wave:
> 
> 
> Q onda big augie


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 11 2010, 08:12 PM~16587977
> *Q onda big augie
> *


WHATS UP LIL HOMIE, JUST CHILLIN! HOPE UR STAYING WARM!! hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin: :h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HAHAHA it looks good man.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres Some Pics I Took When I Picked Up My Wife From Work This Afternoon


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Over here in my neck of the woods....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looking toward North Side


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 10:00 PM~16588487
> *Heres Some Pics I Took When I Picked Up My Wife From Work This Afternoon
> 
> 
> ...



Good pic Alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 11 2010, 10:04 PM~16588529
> *Good pic Alex
> *


Thanks Luis... You Got A Bad A$$ Pic Too. :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres A Pic Of The People Down The Street Snowman


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty7imp, Sin7, Loco 61

Que onda Loco, Sin! :wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 11 2010, 10:14 PM~16588653
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sixty7imp, Sin7, Loco 61
> 
> ...


Nada primo...aqui haciendome gorro... y tu?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 10:09 PM~16588603
> *
> 
> 
> ...


a little photoshop....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 09:53 PM~16587740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 11 2010, 10:18 PM~16588687
> *a little photoshop....
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## meanOne (Oct 23, 2007)

~TTT~


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 11 2010, 10:11 PM~16588621
> *Heres A Pic Of The People Down The Street Snowman
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A TOXIC AVENGER SNOWMAN? :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TGIF!!!!  

Sup Alex we still gonna be good tomorrow!! Ill hit you up bout noon!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, blanco

:run: :run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 12 2010, 07:56 AM~16591661
> *TGIF!!!!
> 
> Sup Alex we still gonna be good tomorrow!! Ill hit you up bout noon!
> *


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Feb 12 2010, 03:56 AM~16591247
> *IS THAT A TOXIC AVENGER SNOWMAN? :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Feb 12 2010, 09:07 AM~16591974
> *
> *


sup Augie????????????????


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP TO ALL MY HOMIES IN FOROS!?! WE'LL SEE YALL TONIGHT


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 12 2010, 10:03 AM~16592270
> *SUP TO ALL MY HOMIES IN FOROS!?! WE'LL SEE YALL TONIGHT
> *


 :biggrin: whats up OSO :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 12 2010, 10:03 AM~16592270
> *SUP TO ALL MY HOMIES IN FOROS!?! WE'LL SEE YALL TONIGHT
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 12 2010, 09:29 AM~16592084
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

ONE BAD 61 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 12 2010, 11:34 AM~16592511
> *ONE BAD 61 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Is it BEER:30 yet???


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hope to see everyone at the Valentines party tonite..


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 12 2010, 01:28 PM~16593598
> *Is it BEER:30 yet???
> *


SNOW :30.... START DIGGING


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 12 2010, 12:50 PM~16594189
> *SNOW :30.... START DIGGING
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 12 2010, 12:28 PM~16593598
> *Is it BEER:30 yet???
> *


almost


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 12 2010, 01:13 PM~16593930
> *Hope to see everyone at the Valentines party tonite..
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 12 2010, 10:34 AM~16592511
> *ONE BAD 61 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Thanks


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

This ride will hit the street this summer.









While this one is been fixed.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 12 2010, 11:13 AM~16593930
> *Hope to see everyone at the Valentines party tonite..
> *


HEADING OUT IN A LIL BIT


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Feb 12 2010, 09:03 PM~16597092
> *This ride will hit the street this summer.
> 
> 
> ...



Hold on fool! I thought you sold that blue one? So what happend to them rags? :dunno:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 12 2010, 09:34 AM~16592511
> *ONE BAD 61 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

just got home had bad ass time..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 12 2010, 10:12 PM~16597668
> *Hold on fool! I thought you sold that blue one?  So what happend to them rags?  :dunno:
> *


I sold the silver 66 Impala the Blue 66 the homie backed down on the deal. The rags 59,62,66, are still in omaha Nebraska need to pick them up soon. but anyways those wont be for sale those will be for my kids.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## chevythang (Mar 1, 2007)

> whats up loco 61


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > whats up loco 61
> 
> 
> Just CHillin Pete What You Up TO???


----------



## chevythang (Mar 1, 2007)

> whats up loco 61


Just CHillin Pete What You Up TO??? 
[/quote]
nothing much just seeing what going on layitlow


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 13 2010, 02:05 AM~16599929
> *just got home had bad ass time..
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Just CHillin Pete What You Up TO???


nothing much just seeing what going on layitlow
[/quote]



Dats Cool  











3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, blanco, Macias

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Pictures Of The Valentines Dance Last Night


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a headache.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup Homies! Last nite I had a great time too. It was great to see everyone who attended the valentines dance! :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 13 2010, 11:33 AM~16601654
> *Sup Homies!  Last nite I had a great time too.  It was great to see everyone who attended the valentines dance!  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Feb 13 2010, 08:07 AM~16600624
> *I sold the silver 66 Impala the Blue 66 the homie backed down on the deal. The rags 59,62,66, are still in omaha Nebraska need to pick them up soon. but anyways those wont be for sale those will be for my kids.
> *


Are you going to fix up the rags or let them sit?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 13 2010, 12:22 PM~16601959
> *X2  :biggrin:
> *


^^^ Urban Cowboy :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 13 2010, 11:37 AM~16601318
> *Pictures Of The Valentines Dance Last Night
> *


Nice pics Alex. :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

had a good time!! Good to see everyone!  

Thanks Alex for hookin a brother up we will try again next week!! :banghead:  

Oscar we gonna kick it soon!! :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

these coker?
http://www.widewhitetires.com/lowrider.html


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 13 2010, 09:07 PM~16605130
> * had a good time!! Good to see everyone!
> 
> Thanks Alex for hookin a brother up we will try again next week!! :banghead:
> ...


Yes sr :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*Gd Morning FunkyTown*_ :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Feb 14 2010, 07:38 AM~16607988
> *Gd Morning FunkyTown :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


What's up vato


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 14 2010, 01:48 AM~16607208
> *these coker?
> http://www.widewhitetires.com/lowrider.html
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 14 2010, 01:26 PM~16609763
> *
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 14 2010, 02:31 PM~16609799
> *
> *


Sup Loco! That wind finally got here. Its cccccc-cold out there! :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 14 2010, 02:16 PM~16610048
> *Sup Loco! That wind finally got here. Its cccccc-cold out there! :uh:
> *


 hno: :yes:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 14 2010, 03:50 PM~16610235
> *hno:  :yes:
> *


Bout time for me to go to work. I am not feelin it today. Damn cold weather got me feelin all kinds of lazy! :drama:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: theoso8, 80 Eldog

:0 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Feb 11 2010, 09:41 PM~16588934-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*<span style=\'color:black\'>


On Behalf Of Techniques Cc And Due To Circumstances Beyond Our Control We Great Apologize And What To Thanks John (Homie) And Other For Coming Up With A Dance That Would Make A Day Possible For All That Look Forward To Valentines Dances 


</span>*


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 14 2010, 06:34 PM~16611669
> * Sup Oso
> *


Its Cold *****


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 14 2010, 04:07 PM~16610713
> *THANKS JOHN
> :biggrin:
> <span style=\'color:black\'>
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Man its cold than a bish! sorry Juan thats why i didnt call you bro was going to cook out but foook that chit!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 14 2010, 03:18 PM~16610373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Feb 14 2010, 10:00 PM~16613429-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those. If I ever get me an IMP...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 14 2010, 11:00 PM~16613429
> *Man its cold than a bish! sorry Juan thats why i didnt call you bro was going to cook out but foook that chit!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning fort Worth! Wuts Popin???



:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61,chevythang, fortworthmex

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank god for another healthy baby boy


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 15 2010, 08:25 AM~16616341
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61,chevythang,  fortworthmex
> 
> ...


What's up Alex ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 14 2010, 03:18 PM~16610373
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 15 2010, 07:26 AM~16616346
> *Thank god for  another healthy baby boy
> *


Congrats Germine


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 15 2010, 08:26 AM~16616346
> *Thank god for  another healthy baby boy
> *


Congratulations Germain.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 15 2010, 07:26 AM~16616346
> *Thank god for  another healthy baby boy
> *


Congrad homie


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 15 2010, 06:26 AM~16616346
> *Thank god for  another healthy baby boy
> *


Orale homie congratulations


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...07141&i=5953367

Several Years Back :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, blanco


:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 15 2010, 08:47 AM~16616408
> *Congrats  Germine
> 
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 15 2010, 08:26 AM~16616346
> *Thank god for  another healthy baby boy
> *


  Congrats!!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 15 2010, 07:26 AM~16616346
> *Thank god for  another healthy baby boy
> *


congratulations bro!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 15 2010, 07:26 AM~16616346
> *Thank god for  another healthy baby boy
> *


You Know THe Rule Pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 15 2010, 06:26 AM~16616346
> *Thank god for  another healthy baby boy
> *


CONGRATS ON THAT NEW BORN..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

hey thanks alot you guys i really appreciate it all of you...i got some cell phone pics ill post..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 15 2010, 01:32 PM~16618669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 15 2010, 01:32 PM~16618669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


He Has Your Cheeks Germain... :cheesy: I Want A Baby To Now.. :biggrin:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 15 2010, 12:32 PM~16618669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A MEXICUTE WHAT'S HIS NAME?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, red22

Sup Bro???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats on the lilone Homie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Feb 15 2010, 04:40 PM~16619533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dawg


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 15 2010, 07:52 AM~16616632
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...07141&i=5953367
> 
> Several Years Back  :0
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 15 2010, 01:32 PM~16618669
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrat's on the new baby.. God gives us no greater gift then our children.. Nothing you will ever own will be as valuable as your children...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 15 2010, 08:26 AM~16616346
> *Thank god for  another healthy baby boy
> *


congrats Germain!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FOROS!?! D-SHOP DOING IT BIG... THANX DANNY


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 16 2010, 07:59 AM~16626920
> *GOOD MORNING FOROS!?!  D-SHOP DOING IT BIG... THANX DANNY
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*Q-VO FOROS* :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Feb 16 2010, 10:22 AM~16627791
> *Q-VO FOROS  :wave:
> *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 817LoLo, sixty7imp

what it do Daniel!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

tuesday


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

SPRING BLAST CAR SHOW & CONCERT April 24th, 2010 Austin, Texas
Old School Sundays Austin, Texas coming soon...


----------



## 817LoLo (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 16 2010, 10:54 AM~16628487
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 817LoLo, sixty7imp
> 
> ...


whats up wit it??? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Feb 16 2010, 09:22 AM~16627791
> *Q-VO FOROS  :wave:
> *


wus up puto ! were you at guey? wus up to the funk and germin NAME HIM GEORGE? lol!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Feb 16 2010, 12:33 AM~16624294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. :wow: lol thats my cousins name..hell say i copied him :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, 817.TX.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 16 2010, 05:47 PM~16630952
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, 817.TX.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:x:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

WUT UP FUNKY TOWN ,ANY CRUISIN GOIN ON THIS WEEKEND


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

> > CAN ONE OF YOUR KIND HOMIES TELL ME HOW TO UPLOAD YOUTUBE VIDEOS LIKE THIS IN HERE??
> > IM NEW TO THIS SHIT :happysad:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@Feb 17 2010, 10:06 AM~16639047
> *i got confirmation on the hop yesterday  :thumbsup: just working on the payouts now
> 
> I NEED AT LEAST 10 HOPPERS... anyone interested???
> ...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup FOROS!! Anyone down to go to the Comedy Club this weekend, I have some free tickets?? Saturday night 10:30 show! LMK!


----------



## payroll77 (May 5, 2009)

got four 5.20 cokers for sell taking best offer. 14s wit skinny white walls. they r on 14 inch all chrome 14s but never been aired up
940 636 1858. off seminary by the mall


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payroll77_@Feb 17 2010, 02:57 PM~16640797
> *got four 5.20 cokers for sell  taking best offer. 14s wit skinny white walls. they r on 14 inch all chrome 14s but never been aired up
> 940 636 1858. off seminary by the mall
> *


 :wow: :scrutinize: Denton??


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 9 2010, 08:00 AM~16558520
> *
> 
> 
> ...


oh emm gee :biggrin:


----------



## payroll77 (May 5, 2009)

nah im from wichita falls i didnt wanna change my number,now im in fort worth.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> > > CAN ONE OF YOUR KIND HOMIES TELL ME HOW TO UPLOAD YOUTUBE VIDEOS LIKE THIS IN HERE??
> > > IM NEW TO THIS SHIT :happysad:
> >
> >
> > Create a you tube account it's free. Once you got that make sure you got the video you want to upload on your computer and then simply press upload on the YouTube website and then browse for the video and then select it and hit upload.. You can rename it to anything you want while it's uploading


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: wus up homies and how is everybody doing? well hope to see all yall at the wash this spring and before easter of course! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

ANYBODY LOOKING FOR A EURO HEADER PANEL FOR A CUTLASS I FOUND A CLEAN ASS ONE AT AB'S JUNKYARD IN RIVERSIDE DRIVE FOR $300 BUCKS. NO CRACKS AND HAS ALL THE LIGHTS.  IS FLAKKED OUT AS WELL :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 17 2010, 04:50 PM~16641831
> *Create a you tube account it's free. Once you got that make sure you got the video you want to upload on your computer and then simply press upload on the YouTube website and then browse for the video and then select it and hit upload.. You can rename it to anything you want while it's uploading
> *


I tink he wants to know how to post videos in here on LiL. Go to the news forums and there is a topic on how to do it.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Rick!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by payroll77_@Feb 17 2010, 11:57 AM~16640797
> *got four 5.20 cokers for sell  taking best offer. 14s wit skinny white walls. they r on 14 inch all chrome 14s but never been aired up
> 940 636 1858. off seminary by the mall
> *


WHAT IS THE BEST OFFER U GOT SO FAR?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

> > > CAN ONE OF YOUR KIND HOMIES TELL ME HOW TO UPLOAD YOUTUBE VIDEOS LIKE THIS IN HERE??
> > > IM NEW TO THIS SHIT :happysad:
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 17 2010, 05:37 PM~16644015
> *What up Rick!!!
> *


WUT UP MAYNE


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 17 2010, 10:43 PM~16645683
> *WUT UP MAYNE
> *


 watchin NIP/Tuck :biggrin:


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Feb 17 2010, 05:54 PM~16643515
> *ANYBODY LOOKING FOR A EURO HEADER PANEL FOR A CUTLASS I FOUND A CLEAN ASS ONE AT AB'S JUNKYARD IN RIVERSIDE DRIVE FOR $300 BUCKS. NO CRACKS AND HAS ALL THE LIGHTS.   IS FLAKKED OUT AS WELL :biggrin:
> *


Do they have alot of Gbodys? im looking for parts for my malibu or el camino


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Malobu 79_@Feb 18 2010, 01:33 AM~16648725
> *Do they have alot of Gbodys? im looking for parts for my malibu or el camino
> *


they dont.


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Malobu 79_@Feb 18 2010, 01:33 AM~16648725
> *Do they have alot of Gbodys? im looking for parts for my malibu or el camino
> *


NAH BRO THEY GOT ALOT OF CUTLASSES


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Feb 18 2010, 02:47 AM~16649069
> *NAH BRO THEY GOT ALOT OF CUTLASSES
> *


they do? :cheesy:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone has some wheels for this ride looking for some 20's or 22's in decent shape please let me know send some pics to my pm thanks. This is another ride that I have in my collection and yes it does run.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 17 2010, 08:37 PM~16644016
> *WHAT IS THE BEST OFFER U GOT SO FAR?
> *


Congrats on the ACQUISITION last nite


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 18 2010, 08:59 AM~16650083
> *Congrats on the ACQUISITION last nite
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 16 2010, 08:59 AM~16626920
> *GOOD MORNING FOROS!?!  D-SHOP DOING IT BIG... THANX DANNY
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanx Oso.. Sup to everyone I'm in EPT right now Homeboy passed away on Friday. :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by payroll77_@Feb 17 2010, 03:24 PM~16641607
> *nah im from wichita falls  i didnt wanna change my number,now im in fort worth.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:angel: Just Got Back From Mexico This Morning.. I Layed My Uncle To Rest Yesterday He Passed Away On Tuesday... Sorry I Havent Got Back To You Guys That PMed/Text Me... I'll Get Back To You Today...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Feb 18 2010, 02:10 PM~16651949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 18 2010, 02:10 PM~16651949
> *Thanx Oso.. Sup to everyone I'm in EPT right now Homeboy passed away on Friday.  :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2010, 02:24 PM~16652057
> *:angel: Just Got Back From Mexico This Morning.. I Layed My Uncle To Rest Yesterday He Passed Away On Tuesday... Sorry I Havent Got Back To You Guys That PMed/Text Me... I'll Get Back To You Today...
> *


 :angel:


----------



## EVANASTY (Apr 4, 2007)

foosball table for sale in haltom city!
100 bucks!
in great shape!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 18 2010, 02:10 PM~16651949
> *Thanx Oso.. Sup to everyone I'm in EPT right now Homeboy passed away on Friday.  :angel:
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2010, 02:24 PM~16652057
> *:angel: Just Got Back From Mexico This Morning.. I Layed My Uncle To Rest Yesterday He Passed Away On Tuesday... Sorry I Havent Got Back To You Guys That PMed/Text Me... I'll Get Back To You Today...
> *


SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 18 2010, 02:10 PM~16651949
> *Thanx Oso.. Sup to everyone I'm in EPT right now Homeboy passed away on Friday.  :angel:
> *


damn sorry to hear that danny


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 18 2010, 03:00 AM~16649121
> *they do? :cheesy:
> *


YEAH ALOT? PLUS THEY GOT A CLEAN EURO CLIP :biggrin: I WOULD HAVE GOT IT BUT I GOT ONE ALREADY


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Feb 18 2010, 08:35 AM~16649971
> *Anyone has some wheels for this ride looking for some 20's or 22's in decent shape please let me know send some pics to my pm thanks.  This is another ride that I have in my collection and yes it does run.
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN I WOULD THROW SOME 22" IROC Z RIMS ON IT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Feb 18 2010, 02:10 PM~16652349-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Bros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, califas

Sup Kenny???


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2010, 11:24 AM~16652057
> *:angel: Just Got Back From Mexico This Morning.. I Layed My Uncle To Rest Yesterday He Passed Away On Tuesday... Sorry I Havent Got Back To You Guys That PMed/Text Me... I'll Get Back To You Today...
> *


Sorry to hear that Alex if u or ur fam need anything let me know


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 18 2010, 08:35 PM~16655338
> *Sorry to hear that Alex if u  or ur fam need anything let me know
> *


  Thanks Ricky


----------



## chevythang (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2010, 08:06 PM~16655639
> * Thanks Ricky
> *


sorry to hear that bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevythang_@Feb 18 2010, 09:17 PM~16655800
> *sorry to hear that bro
> *


THanks Pete...


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

sorry to hear that bro if you need anything let me know :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Feb 18 2010, 09:30 PM~16655955
> *sorry to hear that bro if you need anything let me know :angel:
> *


THanks John...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2010, 07:06 PM~16655639
> * Thanks Ricky
> *


:thumbsup:
HEY HOMIES TOMORROW IS MY BIRTHDAY AND IM HAVING A PARTY @ NEON NIGHTS OFF OF NE 28TH STREET AND SYLVANIA FROM 9-?. SO COME OUT AND KICK IT.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup homies how yall doin


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup tples65 how u been vato loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Feb 18 2010, 09:33 PM~16655996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Sal/?? 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, VENOM65, tples65, rollin64


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 18 2010, 08:37 PM~16656051
> *wassup homies how yall doin
> *




happy b-day homie, what are u like 45 or something. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2010, 08:38 PM~16656064
> *I'll Be There
> Sup Sal/??
> 
> ...



wassup homie, hows the fama


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 18 2010, 09:40 PM~16656096
> *wassup homie, hows the fama
> *


Everyones Chillin... HOws Your Family Bro??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, 81.7.TX.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2010, 11:02 PM~16656347
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, 81.7.TX.
> 
> ...


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Feb 18 2010, 08:07 PM~16654648
> *YEAH ALOT? PLUS THEY GOT A CLEAN EURO CLIP :biggrin: I WOULD HAVE GOT IT BUT I GOT ONE ALREADY
> *


Yup i was up there today and they had like 8 cuttys! and the euro was clean just missing driver side grill


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 18 2010, 10:19 PM~16657522
> *
> *


que onda *money mike* they keepin you busy at work homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Feb 18 2010, 10:26 PM~16656681
> *Yup i was up there today and they had like 8 cuttys! and the euro was clean just missing driver side grill
> *


Ill be going tomorrow.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wuts Up Peeps ? GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORning!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 19 2010, 07:06 AM~16659859
> *Wuts Up Peeps ? GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORning!
> *


howz it going alex sorry about your loss homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 19 2010, 08:09 AM~16659868
> *howz it going alex sorry about your loss homie
> *


Thanks Bro... Hey Thats Life ..  Got To Live Every Day Like It'll Be Your Last..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 19 2010, 09:06 AM~16659859
> *Wuts Up Peeps ? GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORning!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## pancho76006 (Apr 18, 2009)

lookn for a fleet bros noticed yall frm the dfw too if u know of ne hit me up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho76006_@Feb 19 2010, 08:16 AM~16659901
> *lookn for a fleet bros noticed yall frm the dfw too if u know of ne hit me up
> *


Fleet..?? Trucking Fleet? Hit Up "Money Mike" And "BAD TIMES 79"


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 19 2010, 09:19 AM~16659911
> *Fleet..?? Trucking Fleet?  Hit Up "Money Mike" And "BAD TIMES 79"
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TGIF!! :cheesy: See everyone tonight!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61,  Mike$, EVANASTY

:h5: 


It Dont Feel Like Friday... :happysad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY $ROLLIN RICH$ !!!!!! 


That was a good one Alex! Lol FLEET !?! HAHA!





BAD TIMES 79...... Yeah I'm stayin busy at work. People always need BRIDGESTONE tires :biggrin: How bout u? I am in the freight brokering business so hit me up if you need somethin!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 19 2010, 09:03 AM~16660157
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY $ROLLIN RICH$  !!!!!!
> That was a good one Alex! Lol FLEET !?! HAHA!
> BAD TIMES 79...... Yeah I'm stayin busy at work. People always need BRIDGESTONE tires :biggrin:  How bout u? I am in the freight brokering business so hit me up if you need somethin!
> *


 :run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BIg George's Ride For Sale??? :scrutinize: 


http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1606725300.html


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 19 2010, 01:19 PM~16661722
> *BIg George's Ride For Sale??? :scrutinize:
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1606725300.html
> 
> ...


not yellow enough!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Feb 18 2010, 10:26 PM~16656681
> *Yup i was up there today and they had like 8 cuttys! and the euro was clean just missing driver side grill
> *


All missing front marker lights. 

Scored me some rear markers though.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 19 2010, 09:57 AM~16660128
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61,  Mike$, EVANASTY
> 
> ...


it does to me. Gonna go do my income tax later on. See if I paid in enuff


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 19 2010, 03:04 PM~16663120
> *it does to me.  Gonna go do my income tax later on. See if I paid in enuff
> *


I Dont Even Want To Know About My Taxes Right Now.. Im Trying To Put Them Off :uh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY $ROLLIN RICH$ !!!!!! 


X2


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Feb 19 2010, 04:04 PM~16663120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1099 Forms?? :dunno:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 19 2010, 04:56 PM~16663499
> *1099 Forms??  :dunno:
> *


I don't know. I have my tax lady handle it all. I jus got done with my taxes and it didn't hurt as bad as I thought.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 19 2010, 03:56 PM~16663499
> *1099 Forms??  :dunno:
> *


I Already Sent Out Employee Forms ANd 1099s..  I JUst Have To Do My Taxes


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 19 2010, 11:56 AM~16662091
> *not yellow enough!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 19 2010, 08:03 AM~16660157
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY $ROLLIN RICH$  !!!!!!
> That was a good one Alex! Lol FLEET !?! HAHA!
> BAD TIMES 79...... Yeah I'm stayin busy at work. People always need BRIDGESTONE tires :biggrin:  How bout u? I am in the freight brokering business so hit me up if you need somethin!
> *


trying to stay busy homie


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 18 2010, 09:37 PM~16656055
> *wassup tples65 how u been vato loco
> *


We doing good, thank GOD. How yall doing? Long time no see vato.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 19 2010, 03:55 PM~16663495
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY $ROLLIN RICH$ !!!!!!
> X2
> *


Happy Birthday homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 20 2010, 08:14 AM~16669048
> *:420:
> *


x2... :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 20 2010, 08:32 AM~16669172
> *x2... :biggrin:
> *


X3 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

$4800 in funky town


----------



## $woop (Feb 20, 2010)

FT Worth keeping it hella gangsta!

props for that homies!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 19 2010, 11:19 AM~16661722
> *BIg George's Ride For Sale??? :scrutinize:
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1606725300.html
> 
> ...


no alex thats not my car but if i could i would buy it! lol!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jbrazy+Feb 20 2010, 10:41 AM~16669701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:420: me 2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 21 2010, 01:47 AM~16675811
> *:420: me 2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Gotta damn gas leak on my ride!! trying to fix it and now i smell like gas!!  fuck it im gonna drink a beer!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

some pics from Autorama


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## payroll77 (May 5, 2009)

:wow:







forsale in southside, been three wheel thru the parking lot at the grande plaza an up an down hemphill


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

THANKS TO ALL THAT WISHED ME A HAPPY BIRTDAY AND ALSO TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP TPO MY PARTY


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 21 2010, 10:20 PM~16684190
> *THANKS TO ALL THAT WISHED ME A HAPPY BIRTDAY AND ALSO TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP TPO MY PARTY
> *


i had fun guey! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Feb 21 2010, 09:41 PM~16682586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

g


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GooooooooooooooooD Morning :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 22 2010, 12:20 AM~16684190
> *THANKS TO ALL THAT WISHED ME A HAPPY BIRTDAY AND ALSO TO ALL THAT SHOWED UP TPO MY PARTY
> *


Damn! I heard it was a real good time . Wish I coulda stop by. To many things went wrong friday. Glad you had a great bday party! Or do u remember any of it? lol!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning todos foros!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Who Has A Black 79 Monte Carlo With A Booty Kit.. Saw It On Saturday In By Saginaw... Thats A Bad Ass Ride..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2010, 08:33 AM~16686560
> *GooooooooooooooooD Morning  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: .....just got back last night. I'll b ready these weekend Alex.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 22 2010, 09:07 AM~16686906
> *:wave: .....just got back last night. I'll b ready these weekend Alex.
> *


Hell Yeah Cant Wait... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2010, 10:06 AM~16686903
> *Hey Who Has A Black 79 Monte Carlo With A Booty Kit.. Saw It On Saturday In By Saginaw... Thats A Bad Ass Ride..
> *


thats my neighbor he's from an old club named FUNKY TOWN CLOWNS! If the weather is right next weekend we gonna roll out together!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 22 2010, 09:13 AM~16686946
> *thats my neighbor he's from an old club named FUNKY TOWN CLOWNS! If the weather is right next weekend we gonna roll out together!!
> *


Nice Car...  He Was Rolling Last Sat..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:boink: :h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2010, 09:38 AM~16687571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 OMG :cheesy: PLUMP!!!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

WUZ UP ALEX ????? AND TOMAS I NEED SOME GOLD PLATING DONE ON MY NEW PROJECT !PM ME


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

red22, Loco 61 :wave: :wave:


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 22 2010, 10:43 AM~16687623
> *red22, Loco 61 :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

Loco 61 :wave:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

ON MY WAY RED 22!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! STAY PUT MISTER


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

ALEX ARE U HIGH AGAIN :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi+Feb 22 2010, 10:43 AM~16687623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not Hight Just Sleepy.... :happysad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 22 2010, 10:07 AM~16686906
> *:wave: .....just got back last night. I'll b ready these weekend Alex.
> *


 Wassup Danny! Glad u made it back homie.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2010, 11:19 AM~16687410
> *Nice Car...   He Was Rolling Last Sat..
> *


yeah I seen him pulling it out the garage and axed him if he was gonna roll!! He wants to go again next weekend since he just got all his stickers!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 22 2010, 12:20 PM~16688366
> *yeah I seen him pulling it out the garage and axed him if he was gonna roll!! He wants to go again next weekend since he just got all his stickers!
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*IS THERE ANY WHERE I CAN GET A GOOD FADE AND NOT HAVE IT FUCKED UP EVERY OTHER TIME? DAMN I SWEAR NO ONE KNOWS HOW TO DO A FADE ANYMORE. SIMPLE ASS HAIR CUT AND PEOPLE STILL MANAGE TO FUCK IT UP. :angry: :angry: :angry: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 22 2010, 02:22 PM~16689274
> *IS THERE ANY WHERE I CAN GET A GOOD FADE AND NOT HAVE IT FUCKED UP EVERY OTHER TIME? DAMN I SWEAR NO ONE KNOWS HOW TO DO A FADE ANYMORE. SIMPLE ASS HAIR CUT AND PEOPLE STILL MANAGE TO FUCK IT UP. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

off to work.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 22 2010, 03:22 PM~16689274
> *IS THERE ANY WHERE I CAN GET A GOOD FADE AND NOT HAVE IT FUCKED UP EVERY OTHER TIME? DAMN I SWEAR NO ONE KNOWS HOW TO DO A FADE ANYMORE. SIMPLE ASS HAIR CUT AND PEOPLE STILL MANAGE TO FUCK IT UP. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Take yo ass to Susana right there on 28th st by Cowboys auto sales!! $10!! $8 on Thursday!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 22 2010, 02:57 PM~16689525
> *off to work.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2010, 08:06 AM~16686903
> *Hey Who Has A Black 79 Monte Carlo With A Booty Kit.. Saw It On Saturday In By Saginaw... Thats A Bad Ass Ride..
> *


I seen it to on 28th street


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 22 2010, 03:54 PM~16689996
> *I seen it to on 28th street
> *


 :wow: Once This Weather Gets Better Lets Roll...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2010, 02:56 PM~16690018
> *:wow:  Once This Weather Gets Better Lets Roll...
> *


I'm down :biggrin: Getting ready to roll my new 99 lincon tc


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 22 2010, 04:08 PM~16690118
> *I'm down :biggrin: Getting ready to roll my new 99 lincon tc
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 22 2010, 01:22 PM~16689274
> *IS THERE ANY WHERE I CAN GET A GOOD FADE AND NOT HAVE IT FUCKED UP EVERY OTHER TIME? DAMN I SWEAR NO ONE KNOWS HOW TO DO A FADE ANYMORE. SIMPLE ASS HAIR CUT AND PEOPLE STILL MANAGE TO FUCK IT UP. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Anna David's sister cuts hair on Hemphill at Straight Edge she is good!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 22 2010, 03:08 PM~16690118
> *I'm down :biggrin: Getting ready to roll my new 99 lincon tc
> *


PICS OR IT AINT REAL!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 22 2010, 07:00 PM~16692394
> *PICS OR IT AINT REAL!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I believe it was the one you traded thomas :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 22 2010, 03:22 PM~16689274
> *IS THERE ANY WHERE I CAN GET A GOOD FADE AND NOT HAVE IT FUCKED UP EVERY OTHER TIME? DAMN I SWEAR NO ONE KNOWS HOW TO DO A FADE ANYMORE. SIMPLE ASS HAIR CUT AND PEOPLE STILL MANAGE TO FUCK IT UP. :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


go to casinos, its off of south 35w and ripy, exit and cross over ripy its on the service road on the right....they do pretty good...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 22 2010, 07:09 PM~16692522
> *I believe it was the one you traded thomas :biggrin:
> *


yea it is ! so what have you done to it? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 22 2010, 07:40 PM~16692903
> *yea it is ! so what have you done to it? :biggrin:
> *


Well i got it going and I'm Gona take it to get repainted tomorow same color. Got my all chrome 13s.i also have a setup for it already...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Feb 22 2010, 11:47 AM~16687663
> *ALEX ARE U HIGH AGAIN :420:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :h5: :420: :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 22 2010, 11:05 PM~16695283
> *:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, chickenhawk


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 22 2010, 06:55 PM~16692322
> *so did you pay ur insurance and i just bought a case of saran wrap so we can do that frame! :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Loco what's up I'm still here in AR... will be here 3 more weeks next ULC in Arlington right check with JOHN


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2010, 10:06 PM~16695307
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, chickenhawk
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 22 2010, 10:05 PM~16695283
> *:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:  :420:  :420:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Morning!


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 22 2010, 06:43 PM~16692186
> *Anna David's sister cuts hair on Hemphill at Straight Edge she is good!
> *


CO-SIGN... I take off of work early to get faded by Anna


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 23 2010, 12:54 AM~16696756
> *Loco what's up I'm still here in AR... will be here 3 more weeks next ULC in Arlington right check with JOHN
> *


Cool I'll Hit Up John....  

















Blanco Post Up Some Pics Of Last Saturday... :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Went outside to start up the ford to take my son to school I noticed someone broke the passenger rear door window. Not a good start to the day.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 23 2010, 07:53 AM~16697993
> *Went outside to start up the ford to take my son to school I noticed someone broke the passenger rear door window. Not a good start to the day.
> *


Thats Sux Mike.... :angry: Hit Dat Chit.... GURRRR! :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 23 2010, 08:53 AM~16697993
> *Went outside to start up the ford to take my son to school I noticed someone broke the passenger rear door window. Not a good start to the day.
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 23 2010, 08:54 AM~16697998
> *Thats Sux Mike....  :angry:  Hit Dat Chit.... GURRRR! :angry:
> *


Already got the police report done and now the wifey is on her way to 5 Star Ford to get a new one. Why do people do that shit??? Think im gonna slice some kids bicycle tire so i can feel better! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 23 2010, 10:15 AM~16698322
> *Already got the police report done and now the wifey is on her way to 5 Star Ford to get a new one. Why do people do that shit??? Think im gonna slice some kids bicycle tire so i can feel better! :biggrin:
> *


THATS FUKKED UP... POPPED THE DOOR HANDLE OFF?? THATS WUT THEY DID TO MY WIFES EXPEDITION... IN DAYLIGHT AT WALMART


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Starting my own sign business and need some support. Purchased my own equipment and am looking forward to working with all the car clubs and businesses. Any clubs need any banners, license plates, window decals, ect... Hit me up... Here is some of the ones I did last year...




















Did this License Plate on the bottom


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 23 2010, 10:28 AM~16698421
> *THATS FUKKED UP... POPPED THE DOOR HANDLE OFF?? THATS WUT THEY DID TO MY WIFES EXPEDITION... IN DAYLIGHT AT WALMART
> *


Damn that sux too. Now i gotta get the tint re done and she wants an alarm installed also.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 23 2010, 10:30 AM~16698432
> *Damn that sux too. Now i gotta get the tint re done and she wants an alarm installed also.
> *


       DANNY CAN HOOK YOU UP WITH THE ALARM HUH? DAMN THAT FUKKIN SUX...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 23 2010, 08:53 AM~16697993
> *Went outside to start up the ford to take my son to school I noticed someone broke the passenger rear door window. Not a good start to the day.
> *


It happen to me also I was chlling at the rec in the diamond hill area and out of no where some one busted my driver side window on my 2002 chevy truck.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 23 2010, 10:28 AM~16698423
> *Starting my own sign business and need some support. Purchased my own equipment and am looking forward to working with all the car clubs and businesses. Any clubs need any banners, license plates, window decals, ect... Hit me up... Here is some of the ones I did last year...
> 
> 
> ...


say homie can you pm the prices I want a banner to say benny impala parts


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 23 2010, 09:15 AM~16698322
> *Already got the police report done and now the wifey is on her way to 5 Star Ford to get a new one. Why do people do that shit??? Think im gonna slice some kids bicycle tire so i can feel better! :biggrin:
> *


This happen at your house? Crazy in that nice ass neighborhood.


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Feel Like a Woman 

On a transatlantic flight, a plane passes through a severe storm.
The turbulence is awful, and things go from bad to worse when one wing is struck by lightning.

One woman, in particular, loses it. Screaming, she stands up in the front of the plane. 'I'm too young to die,' she wails.

Then she yells, 'If I'm going to die, I want my last minutes on earth to be memorable! Is there anyone on this plane who can make me feel like a WOMAN?'

For a moment there is silence. Everyone has forgotten their own peril. They all stare, eyes riveted, at this desperate woman in the front of the plane.

Then a cowboy from TEXAS stands up in the rear of the plane.
He is handsome, well built, with dark brown hair and blue eyes.
He starts to walk slowly up the aisle, unbuttoning his shirt, one button at a time. 

No one moves. He removes his shirt. Muscles ripple across his chest. She gasps.

He whispers . . .

'Iron this. Then get me a beer.'


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 23 2010, 10:47 AM~16698565
> *Feel Like a Woman
> 
> On a transatlantic flight, a plane passes through a severe storm.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

te=theoso8,Feb 23 2010, 10:28 AM~16698423]
Starting my own sign business and need some support. Purchased my own equipment and am looking forward to working with all the car clubs and businesses. Any clubs need any banners, license plates, window decals, ect... Hit me up... Here is some of the ones I did last year...




















Did this License Plate on the bottom












[/quote]
Good Luck Homie with the buisness :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> te=theoso8,Feb 23 2010, 10:28 AM~16698423]
> Starting my own sign business and need some support. Purchased my own equipment and am looking forward to working with all the car clubs and businesses. Any clubs need any banners, license plates, window decals, ect... Hit me up... Here is some of the ones I did last year...
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck Homie with the buisness :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
 Oso Good Person To Do Business With...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, Macias

Sup Hector.????


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 23 2010, 10:57 AM~16699171
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, Macias
> 
> ...


hey alex???? que onda???? whens the next meeting


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 23 2010, 11:28 AM~16699944
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Are You selling them bro? :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 23 2010, 01:35 PM~16699996
> *Are You selling them bro? :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :no:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 23 2010, 10:36 AM~16698483
> *This happen at your house? Crazy in that nice ass neighborhood.
> *



Yep sure did. I guess maybe someone is pissed at us??? Oh well its gettin fixed today. If I find out who did it I'm gonna.......... 















Jus tell the cops!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> Good Luck Homie with the buisness :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


 Oso Good Person To Do Business With... 
[/quote]

THANKS DANNY , ALEX, AND EVERYONE THAT HAS RESPONDED... AND ALSO I CAN DO WHATEVER KIND OF SIGN POSSIBLE...NEON, POLE SIGNS, MONUMENT SIGNS, REAL ESTATE, BILLBOARDS...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 23 2010, 01:11 PM~16700349
> *Yep sure did. I guess maybe someone is pissed at us??? Oh well its gettin fixed today. If I find out who did it I'm gonna..........
> Jus tell the cops!
> *


LOL


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

Decatur Swap Meet February 26, 27, & 28, 2010 
 

Wise County Sheriff's Posse Grounds 
3101 S. FM 51 
Decatur, TX 76234 

Hwy. 51South, 1.5 miles south of Junction 287 & 51


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 23 2010, 02:49 PM~16701270
> *Decatur Swap Meet February 26, 27, & 28, 2010
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 23 2010, 10:15 AM~16698322
> *Already got the police report done and now the wifey is on her way to 5 Star Ford to get a new one. Why do people do that shit??? Think im gonna slice some kids bicycle tire so i can feel better! :biggrin:
> *


These sounds better!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 22 2010, 07:52 PM~16693072
> *Well i got it going and I'm Gona take it to get repainted tomorow same color. Got my all chrome 13s.i also have a setup for it already...
> *


thats cool homie ! cant wai tot see it and should be done with the monte before easter so i will see you there! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 23 2010, 04:33 PM~16701721
> *thats cool homie ! cant wai tot see it and should be done with the monte before easter so i will see you there! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 23 2010, 02:41 PM~16701799
> *:0
> 
> *


yes sir and dnt be suprised! :biggrin: :nono:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 23 2010, 04:33 PM~16701721
> *thats cool homie ! cant wai tot see it and should be done with the Monte before easter so i will see you there! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Y


> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 23 2010, 02:33 PM~16701721
> *thats cool homie ! cant wai tot see it and should be done with the monte before easter so i will see you there! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hell yea homie!!! See you there... so have you done anything to the monte? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: SEISKUATRO,SS, Loco 61


:0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 23 2010, 07:27 AM~16697933
> *Cool I'll Hit Up John....
> Blanco Post Up Some Pics Of Last Saturday... :cheesy:
> *




















we need some air tools next time them bolts are a motherfucker :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 23 2010, 09:26 PM~16705500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More PIcs MORE!!!! :cheesy: :run:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 23 2010, 08:26 PM~16705500
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 23 2010, 03:58 PM~16701379
> *These sounds better!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




I know huh! This is prob karma from wen I was young. MAS PUTO!
:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*GOODMORNING FOROS* :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Feb 24 2010, 06:57 AM~16709401
> *GOODMORNING FOROS :wave:
> *


 :420: :h5:


----------



## meanOne (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 23 2010, 10:47 AM~16698565
> *Feel Like a Woman
> 
> On a transatlantic flight, a plane passes through a severe storm.
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Feb 24 2010, 07:57 AM~16709401
> *GOODMORNING FOROS :wave:
> *




:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULC Meeting Friday 2-25; New location, same VFW Hall that we had our Valentine Dance: Start Time: 8:30


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 23 2010, 03:57 PM~16701356
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 23 2010, 06:39 PM~16704173
> *Y
> hell yea homie!!! See you there... so have you done anything to the monte? :biggrin:
> *


just sent the interior to get done and the paint is next!!! :x: :x:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 24 2010, 10:14 AM~16709848
> * 2-26 FRIDAY*


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 24 2010, 01:06 PM~16712157
> *
> i THINK YOU MEAN ... 2-26 FRIDAY
> *



WUS UP BIG HOMIE AND YOU GOING TO THE MEETING? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 23 2010, 05:08 PM~16703183
> *:0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


wus up oso were you been homie? you gonna make it to the meeting or what?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, skidz

Sup Bro???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 24 2010, 03:30 PM~16712314
> *wus up oso were you been homie? you gonna make it to the meeting or what?
> *


:biggrin: YES SIR... BEERS ON YOU RIGHT?? :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 24 2010, 02:55 PM~16712511
> *:biggrin: YES SIR... BEERS ON YOU RIGHT?? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 24 2010, 12:40 PM~16711995
> *just sent the interior to get done and the paint is next!!! :x:  :x:
> *


What color you gona paint it?


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Feb 24 2010, 02:21 PM~16712756
> *What color you gona paint it?
> *


youll see it when i pull up in it! :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 24 2010, 04:42 PM~16713517
> *youll see it when i pull up in it! :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 24 2010, 08:44 PM~16715808
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 24 2010, 10:41 PM~16717513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Recent HowRD Stern Prank call

http://backporch.fanhouse.com/2010/02/24/s...an-westbrook%2F


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

TTT FOR FORT WORTH!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Feb 25 2010, 03:26 AM~16719907
> *TTT FOR FORT WORTH!!! :biggrin:
> *


up late.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

GOODMORNING FOROS :wave: :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 25 2010, 05:37 AM~16720020
> *up late.
> *



What up playa!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Gooood Morning Peeps.... :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

$15000 Good Price.. It Has Lots Of Custom Stuff On This Ride..
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1578416822.html


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2010, 10:59 AM~16721074
> *$15000 Good Price.. It Has Lots Of Custom Stuff On This Ride..
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1578416822.html
> 
> ...


ITS LOWER THAN $15,000


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 25 2010, 06:30 AM~16720180
> *What up playa!!
> *


gettin ready for that 3 day weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

We have an important ULC meeting tomorrow night. We have important topics to discuss we need everyone’s attendance. 

Thank you


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 25 2010, 01:34 PM~16722384
> *gettin ready for that 3 day weekend. :biggrin:
> *



Is there a holiday or somethin?





Danny are you goin to the ULC meeting? hit me up so we can roll.


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 25 2010, 02:37 PM~16723314
> *Is there a holiday or somethin?
> Danny are you goin to the ULC meeting? hit me up  so we can roll.
> *


Spoke to Danny this afternoon he said he will be at the meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Feb 25 2010, 03:41 PM~16723343
> *Spoke to Danny this afternoon he said he will be at the meeting tomorrow.
> *


kool


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Feb 25 2010, 03:36 PM~16723301
> *We have an important ULC meeting tomorrow night. We have important topics to discuss we need everyone’s attendance.
> 
> Thank you
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, hoodcamino, 80 Eldog


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Feb 25 2010, 04:45 PM~16725070
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


wus up homie ? so you gonna make it to the meeting 2moro? :wave: :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 25 2010, 03:37 PM~16723314
> *Is there a holiday or somethin?
> Danny are you goin to the ULC meeting? hit me up  so we can roll.
> *


Yis Sir, Alex said we are going to the Oyster Ranch after the meeting.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 25 2010, 07:20 PM~16725409
> *Yis Sir, Alex said we are going to the Oyster Ranch after the meeting.
> *


 MAS PUTO!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Feb 25 2010, 02:36 PM~16723301
> *We have an important ULC meeting tomorrow night. We have important topics to discuss we need everyone’s attendance.
> 
> Thank you
> ...


hey thats by my house


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Feb 25 2010, 12:36 PM~16723301
> *We have an important ULC meeting tomorrow night. We have important topics to discuss we need everyone’s attendance.
> 
> Thank you
> ...


NOT GOING TO MAKE THIS MEETING, ITS MY SONS BIRTHDAY.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 25 2010, 08:32 PM~16726130
> *MAS PUTO!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :twak: CALMATE GUEY!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 25 2010, 06:20 PM~16725409
> *Yis Sir, Alex said we are going to the Oyster Ranch after the meeting.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 25 2010, 10:36 PM~16727451
> *NOT GOING TO MAKE THIS MEETING, ITS MY SONS BIRTHDAY.
> *


I bet he will have a MONSTER BIRTHDAY!!! Tell him we said Happy Birthday !


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 25 2010, 07:58 PM~16727758
> *I bet he will have a MONSTER BIRTHDAY!!! Tell him we said Happy Birthday !
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

Were is everybody at! :wow: :wow:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

WHA LA


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 25 2010, 10:06 PM~16728899
> *WHA LA
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: mira mira mira WHA LA!!!! :werd:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Feb 25 2010, 10:47 PM~16729541
> *
> *


Que onda Augie!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

Q- VO MR.JESSE!!! :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Going to Funky Town Billiards after the meeting Friday.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :happysad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TGIF!! :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Feb 26 2010, 08:22 AM~16731846
> *TGIF!!  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

To Night After The ULC Meeting We Will Be Going To The "OYSTER RANCH" 2730 Western Center Blvd For The Grand Opening.. There Will Be <span style=\'color:red\'>(FREE BEER) See You There</span>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 

6B2e6D484v8&feature=email


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big George


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

NOT GONNA MAKE IT TO THE MEETING TONIGHT GUYS. I DONT HAVE A RIDE SORRY. I WILL BE AT A LIL POOL HALL CALLED FUNKY TOWN BILLIARDS THOUGH. ITS A BLOCK AWAY.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 26 2010, 05:26 PM~16735921
> *NOT GONNA MAKE IT TO THE MEETING TONIGHT GUYS. I DONT HAVE A RIDE SORRY. I WILL BE AT A LIL POOL HALL CALLED FUNKY TOWN BILLIARDS THOUGH. ITS A BLOCK AWAY.*


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Just got back home :420: good to see all of ya.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 27 2010, 04:53 AM~16740255
> *Just got back home  :420:  good to see all of ya.
> *



Damn homie!!! You jus burly got in!!! :wow:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:biggrin: Morning Funky Town had a good time lastnight Danny it was god catching up with you


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 27 2010, 08:53 AM~16740965
> *:biggrin: Morning Funky Town had a good time lastnight Danny it was god catching up with you
> *


 :biggrin: wus up homie and how you been? :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Been good bro just workin you?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:happysad: :happysad: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 27 2010, 02:26 PM~16742716
> *:happysad:  :happysad:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


x2


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Feb 27 2010, 10:53 AM~16740965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 X3 :420:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

fuckin free beer kickin everyones ass!!! :happysad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Seen a clean candy blue hopper just cruising.... I wonder whose it is  carro looks mean as fuk...... It's such a beautyful day today that i'm already drunk


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Yall are hung over? not me been up since 800am this morning moma kept me on a limit


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 27 2010, 03:53 AM~16740255
> *Just got back home  :420:  good to see all of ya.
> *


 :biggrin: 


I Had A Good Time Last Night.... Cant Beat Free Beer



















Everybody Got Tor Up :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco had fun lastnight


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 27 2010, 06:29 PM~16744113
> *Yall are hung over? not me been up since 800am this morning moma kept me on a limit
> *


I Crashed Out About 3... Got Up Around 630 And Headed Out To The Swap Meet In Decatur :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 27 2010, 06:31 PM~16744126
> *Sup Loco had fun lastnight
> *


Sup Matt.. I Had A Good Time Too.. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Shoot me Juan and Danny stayed in the parking lot till 3 Ha ha after i took Juan home and got to the house it was allready 4am gowt damb! had a blast


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 27 2010, 05:40 PM~16744197
> *Shoot me Juan and Danny stayed in the parking lot till 3 Ha ha after i took Juan home and got to the house it was allready 4am gowt damb! had a blast
> *



shit i still havent went home. beat that ha ha :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here Some Pictures From Last Nights ULC Meeting


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Feb 27 2010, 06:40 PM~16744197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 27 2010, 07:30 PM~16744121
> *:biggrin:
> I Had A Good Time Last Night.... Cant Beat Free Beer
> 
> ...



Damn Im glad I went home :biggrin: Id be all hungover tambien! LOL I bet everybody is hurtin today :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 27 2010, 05:57 PM~16744364
> *Damn Im glad I went home :biggrin:  Id be all hungover tambien! LOL I bet everybody is hurtin today :biggrin:
> *



hell naw im feeling good homie. im ready to go again


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 27 2010, 06:57 PM~16744364
> *Damn Im glad I went home :biggrin:  Id be all hungover tambien! LOL I bet everybody is hurtin today :biggrin:
> *


Im Hurtin. Im done for dog. no drinky drinky for me tonight.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 27 2010, 08:23 PM~16744566
> *Im Hurtin. Im done for dog. no drinky drinky for me tonight.
> *



HAHA!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 27 2010, 06:23 PM~16744566
> *Im Hurtin. Im done for dog. no drinky drinky for me tonight.
> *


cough Bull shit cough ha ha lopl j/k 
Come by the house il fix your hang over :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 27 2010, 06:55 PM~16744342
> *
> *


LOCO61 whos doing the chrome for your car? :420:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Another creation coming out of Hard Kandy Customs... Come back to see pictures of the finished project.. 1965 Impala


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 27 2010, 07:59 PM~16744385
> *hell naw im feeling good homie. im ready to go again
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :ugh: 

SHOULD OF WENT TO SONIC IN OAK CLIFF THEN...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 27 2010, 07:30 PM~16744121
> *:biggrin:
> I Had A Good Time Last Night.... Cant Beat Free Beer
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning peeps


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning! Looks like a good day to clean up the rides!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ima Be Working On My Ride Today If Yall Wanna Roll By...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 28 2010, 12:50 AM~16747287
> *LOCO61 whos doing the chrome for your car? :420:
> *



Carlos 214-498-2952


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 28 2010, 12:00 PM~16749278
> *Ima Be Working On My Ride Today If Yall Wanna Roll By...
> *




Get to work vato! :run:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice ass day today!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm get'n my car ready for Phx LRM show...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bolting in the head lights and grilles today. also some sandable primer today


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 28 2010, 12:14 AM~16747454
> *Another creation coming out of Hard Kandy Customs... Come back to see pictures of the finished project.. 1965 Impala
> 
> 
> ...



thats alot of colors i just saw that car the other day it was all tape the other day. looks good though


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 28 2010, 10:00 AM~16749278
> *Ima Be Working On My Ride Today If Yall Wanna Roll By...
> *


yea me to so if anybody wants to come help go ahead and come by! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Gona clean mine up when i get off work today :biggrin: Cause next week its D-shop bound!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

got the euro on all nice and neat. Bout to puc the harness's on and then gas her up and... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I just got home seen Loco out workin on his ride and Gowt Damb thats a bad mofo very nice brother shit im tired no playin with the ride today for me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

put the harness's on and she lights up. also went in got the other corner light from the homie from Suenos Realez. Thanks dog for the hook up.









just need a lil more alignment and she is good to go. Glad I took advantage of the good weather before it got crappy again.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Looking good bro hit me up when u wana start priming it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 28 2010, 01:14 AM~16747454
> *Another creation coming out of Hard Kandy Customs... Come back to see pictures of the finished project.. 1965 Impala
> 
> *


I hope he gonna throw candy over that. gonna look clean


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 28 2010, 06:51 PM~16752420
> *Looking good bro hit me up when u wana start priming it
> *


4 sho


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 28 2010, 03:46 PM~16750654
> *Gona clean mine up when i get off work today  :biggrin:  Cause next week its D-shop bound!!!!
> *



O DAMN!!!!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*WHATS GOING ON FOROS* :wave: :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 28 2010, 07:41 PM~16752895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 28 2010, 07:46 PM~16752946
> *looks good
> *


Thanks.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 28 2010, 07:41 PM~16752895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Wanna Thank John, Carlos, Oscar, Danny And Matt For Coming 
By To Help A Brother Out Today...  






























:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I should of went by. oh well I got shit done. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 28 2010, 08:12 PM~16753215
> *I should of went by. oh well I got shit done. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 28 2010, 08:13 PM~16753226
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 28 2010, 08:10 PM~16753188
> *I Wanna Thank John, Carlos, Oscar, Danny And Matt For  Coming
> By To Help A Brother Out Today...
> 
> ...


Let me know when you need help bro!!!! :wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 28 2010, 06:41 PM~16752895
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good bro! :wow:


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 28 2010, 05:26 PM~16751638
> *put the harness's on and she lights up. also went in got the other corner light from the homie from Suenos Realez. Thanks dog for the hook up.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 28 2010, 09:10 PM~16753188
> *I Wanna Thank John, Carlos, Oscar, Danny And Matt For  Coming
> By To Help A Brother Out Today...
> 
> ...



 I hate having to leave early for work on sundays. Looks like u guys had a good time. Good to see u almost done with it Alex.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 28 2010, 06:10 PM~16753188
> *I Wanna Thank John, Carlos, Oscar, Danny And Matt For  Coming
> By To Help A Brother Out Today...
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD ALEX


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

No problem Loco i wish i could of stayed longer but my weekend has caught up with me  call me anytime i live down the street you allways come by my house ill help you out anytime homie call me tomarrow on the fuel line ill get it made for you.... I got me a 64 to do for my brother inlaw so extra money for the homies and the Elco

Alex, Danny & John its allways good to see all my homies!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider_@Feb 28 2010, 04:26 PM~16751638
> *put the harness's on and she lights up. also went in got the other corner light from the homie from Suenos Realez. Thanks dog for the hook up.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro I miss my cutlass. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 1 2010, 12:28 AM~16756854
> *Looks good bro I miss my cutlass. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

No problem alex hit me up when u want to work on your ride agian


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GOOD MORNING!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817Lowrider+Feb 28 2010, 05:26 PM~16751638-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool.. Thanks Again John.... uffin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

GOD morning Foritos?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

If it aint fuckin cold its raining!! Im glad it was nice during the weekend!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 1 2010, 09:07 AM~16759109
> *If it aint fuckin cold its raining!! Im glad it was nice during the weekend!!  :biggrin:
> *


X 2 Great Weekend..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 1 2010, 10:58 AM~16759389
> *Sup Oso
> *


SUP HOMIE???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> MAJESTICS TOOK A RIDE OUT TO DALLAS .. :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> > MAJESTICS TOOK A RIDE OUT TO DALLAS .. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> it was cool .


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Alex, Thank you for buying lunch. :biggrin: 




> > MAJESTICS TOOK A RIDE OUT TO DALLAS .. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 1 2010, 11:23 AM~16759971
> *Sup Alex, Thank you for buying lunch. :biggrin:
> :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > MAJESTICS TOOK A RIDE OUT TO DALLAS .. :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> > MAJESTICS TOOK A RIDE OUT TO DALLAS .. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> The ride to Dallas was cool and it felt good to cruise my MC for the first time


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 

Much respect to the Homies that rolled out to Sonic on Saturday.

GOD Bless You!

:thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Fuckin beautiful rides!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2010, 12:19 PM~16760443
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 1 2010, 01:07 PM~16760320
> *Fuckin beautiful rides!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: GOOD SEEING MAJESTICS AT THE SONIC IN OAK CLIFF


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 1 2010, 11:39 AM~16760617
> *:yes:  :yes:  GOOD SEEING MAJESTICS AT THE SONIC IN OAK CLIFF
> *


YEA!!! ive been talkin to Fidel !!! tellin the big homie come cruise our way ... my homie had a blow out so we didnt make it  .... now Dallas lets make our way to fort worth for there cruise nights... we ready !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  LETS BRIDGE THE GAP BETWEEN DALLAS AND FORT WORTH ....... I COULDA SWORN IT SAYS DFW ON OUR PLAQUES......







:biggrin: TTT FOR THE FUNK AND TRIPLE D


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 1 2010, 02:25 PM~16761055
> *YEA!!! ive been talkin to Fidel !!! tellin the big homie come cruise our way ... my homie had a blow out so we didnt make it   .... now Dallas lets make our way to fort worth for there cruise nights... we ready !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:   LETS BRIDGE THE GAP BETWEEN DALLAS AND FORT WORTH ....... I COULDA SWORN IT SAYS DFW ON OUR PLAQUES......
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Wax! Thanks again for the batteries! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

bad rides foe sho


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 1 2010, 12:25 PM~16761055
> *YEA!!! ive been talkin to Fidel !!! tellin the big homie come cruise our way ... my homie had a blow out so we didnt make it   .... now Dallas lets make our way to fort worth for there cruise nights... we ready !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:   LETS BRIDGE THE GAP BETWEEN DALLAS AND FORT WORTH ....... I COULDA SWORN IT SAYS DFW ON OUR PLAQUES......
> 
> 
> ...


yall plaques look nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 27 2010, 05:53 PM~16744325
> *Here Some Pictures From Last Nights ULC Meeting
> 
> 
> ...




Nice pictures Alex....
:no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 1 2010, 01:25 PM~16761055
> *YEA!!! ive been talkin to Fidel !!! tellin the big homie come cruise our way ... my homie had a blow out so we didnt make it   .... now Dallas lets make our way to fort worth for there cruise nights... we ready !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:   LETS BRIDGE THE GAP BETWEEN DALLAS AND FORT WORTH ....... I COULDA SWORN IT SAYS DFW ON OUR PLAQUES......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 1 2010, 02:44 PM~16761788
> *Sup Loco
> *


Just Working Bro...


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Man.I dont want to go to work


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

just fyi. my other account is on restriction. I got in LayItLow trouble


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 1 2010, 02:48 PM~16761834
> *just fyi. my other account is on restriction. I got in LayItLow trouble
> *


Wut You Do? :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Your grounded brotha! Ha ha j/k what happend?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

He is not supposed to talk about it!! I could have the same fate for sayig this!! :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 1 2010, 03:15 PM~16762093
> *He is not supposed to talk about it!! I could have the same fate for sayig this!!  :angry:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLFirstLady_@Mar 1 2010, 02:29 PM~16761665
> *Nice pictures Alex....
> :no:  :no:  :no:  :no:
> *


Thanks


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 1 2010, 04:15 PM~16762093
> *He is not supposed to talk about it!! I could have the same fate for sayig this!!  :angry:
> *




U AINT GOT A HAIR ON UR ASS IF U DONT POST WAT HAPPENED! j/k lol


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Mike 


Manits fuggin cold outside!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 1 2010, 06:12 PM~16762975
> *Sup Mike
> Manits fuggin cold outside!
> *



Sho is bro! I was in McAllen this morning and it was sunny and 76. And now I get this????


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> > MAJESTICS TOOK A RIDE OUT TO DALLAS .. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 1 2010, 09:33 PM~16765907
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 1 2010, 10:15 PM~16766541
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Good Morning!!! :420:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Good Morning Foros!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:420: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Everyone... :420:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 1 2010, 12:34 PM~16761154
> *Whats up Wax! Thanks again for the batteries!  :biggrin:
> *


no sir thank u  got some other goodies u might need


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 2 2010, 08:53 AM~16769887
> *no sir thank u    got some other goodies u might need
> *


What you got bro? pm me :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 1 2010, 11:15 PM~16766541
> *uffin:
> *



Hey bRO where's the pics from this weekend??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 2 2010, 09:06 AM~16770284
> *Hey bRO where's the pics from this weekend??
> *


Post Them Up Ricky...


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, rollin64


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

DID SOMEONE SAY GOOD MORNING WHAT'S UP ALEX, B.MIKE, OSO, GEORGE, AND THE REST OF THE HOMIES


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 2 2010, 11:39 AM~16771035
> *DID SOMEONE SAY GOOD MORNING WHAT'S UP ALEX, B.MIKE, OSO, GEORGE, AND THE REST OF THE HOMIES
> *


SUP HOMIE!?! MONTE LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 2 2010, 10:39 AM~16771035
> *DID SOMEONE SAY GOOD MORNING WHAT'S UP ALEX, B.MIKE, OSO, GEORGE, AND THE REST OF THE HOMIES
> *


Sup Tomas???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Homies Its Getting Nice Outside... :biggrin: 

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, Macias, 80 Eldog, theoso8


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 2 2010, 11:01 AM~16771186
> *Sup Homies  Its Getting Nice Outside... :biggrin:
> 
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


yes yes it is, its getting a little warmer but not warm enough. que onda alex??? workin hard or hardly workin???


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Rollin around Denton in the MC! Took my son to the dr. He's been running a fever since yesterday. Hmmm I think lunch at HOOTERS would be nice!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 2 2010, 12:20 PM~16771342
> *Rollin around Denton in the MC! Took my son to the dr. He's been running a fever since yesterday. Hmmm I think lunch at HOOTERS would be nice!
> *


i'll meet ya there!! Wut time??


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 2 2010, 09:39 AM~16771035
> *DID SOMEONE SAY GOOD MORNING WHAT'S UP ALEX, B.MIKE, OSO, GEORGE, AND THE REST OF THE HOMIES
> *


Q onda thomas you going to roll the Monte this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 2 2010, 09:41 AM~16771044
> *SUP HOMIE!?! MONTE LOOKING GOOD!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

You missed out Mike!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

looks like a nice day.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 2 2010, 12:36 PM~16771981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I Can Hear Her Say" Can I Take You Order" :0


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 2 2010, 12:36 PM~16771981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I ike hooters but Bone Daddy's is tha shit


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 2 2010, 01:42 PM~16773085
> *I ike hooters but Bone Daddy's is tha shit
> *


i second that! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Mar 2 2010, 03:42 PM~16773085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard Twin Peaks is good too!! :dunno:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 2 2010, 02:28 PM~16773422
> *
> *


wus up jesse so how is the linc basket coming?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 2 2010, 02:29 PM~1677343 :biggrin: 5
> *I heard Twin Peaks is good too!!  :dunno:
> *


Dont know but sounds like ill try it this weekend


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 2 2010, 12:36 PM~16771981
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 2 2010, 12:25 PM~16771379
> *i'll meet ya there!! Wut time??
> *


Wife made me bring her lunch from Sub hub. Ill meet ya there next week


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 2 2010, 02:52 PM~16772736
> *:0  I Can Hear Her Say" Can I Take You Order"  :0
> *














*"Welcome to GOOD BURGER home of the GOOD BURGER CAN I TAKE YOUR ORDER!?!"*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 2 2010, 01:36 PM~16771981
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Y did I get married!!!!!!???????? :biggrin: Next week


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Hows the lil one Mike?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 2 2010, 03:42 PM~16773085
> *I ike hooters but Bone Daddy's is tha shit
> *



I agree! But When Bone Daddy's is not in the area a HOOTERS will do!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 2 2010, 04:52 PM~16773635
> *Hows the lil one Mike?
> *



Better. Fever has gone down. He seems to have a lil more energy. He got a shot and now he has some meds in his system so hopefully by tomorrow morning he will be ready for school. Thx for askin bro


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 2 2010, 02:52 PM~16773641
> *I agree! But When Bone Daddy's is not in the area a HOOTERS will do!
> *


I agree with you there also the smoke pit by down town is good tooo eye candy and all......


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 2 2010, 04:54 PM~16773656
> *Better. Fever has gone down. He seems to have a lil more energy. He got a shot and now he has some meds in his system so hopefully by tomorrow morning he will be ready for school. Thx for askin bro
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 2 2010, 05:01 PM~16773725
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 2 2010, 04:59 PM~16773718
> *I agree with you there also the smoke pit by down town is good tooo eye candy and all......
> *


Im gonna have to try that place out....


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 2 2010, 02:54 PM~16773656
> *Better. Fever has gone down. He seems to have a lil more energy. He got a shot and now he has some meds in his system so hopefully by tomorrow morning he will be ready for school. Thx for askin bro
> *


Good deal brother it sux when the lil ones get sick hope he is better tomarrow....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 2 2010, 04:43 PM~16773559
> *Dont know but sounds like ill try it this weekend
> *


i will meet yall there... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 2 2010, 04:59 PM~16773718
> *I agree with you there also the smoke pit by down town is good tooo eye candy and all......
> *


AND I WILL MEET YOU AT THE SMOKE PIT TOO WEY!!!! USED TO BE ON WEDNSDAYS WAS VICTORIA SECRET DAY... BISH'S USED TO SERVE FOOD IN BRA AND PANTIES!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 2 2010, 05:16 PM~16773861
> *AND I WILL MEET YOU AT THE SMOKE PIT TOO WEY!!!! USED TO BE ON WEDNSDAYS WAS VICTORIA SECRET DAY... BISH'S USED TO SERVE FOOD IN BRA AND PANTIES!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ARE YOU SHITTIN ME!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: Let me know and Ill try to make it on wednseday!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

is that the one on Belknap?? :wow:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 2 2010, 05:19 PM~16773889
> *is that the one on Belknap??  :wow:
> *


YEP


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 2 2010, 05:18 PM~16773875
> *ARE YOU SHITTIN ME!!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow: Let me know and Ill try to make it on wednseday!!
> *


I DONT KNOW IF THEY STILL DO IT BUT USED TO... I HAVENT BEEN THERE IN A COUPLE YEARS


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 2 2010, 03:16 PM~16773861
> *AND I WILL MEET YOU AT THE SMOKE PIT TOO WEY!!!! USED TO BE ON WEDNSDAYS WAS VICTORIA SECRET DAY... BISH'S USED TO SERVE FOOD IN BRA AND PANTIES!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


eather there or twin peaks damb all this talk about food makin me hungry im going to lunch


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 2 2010, 05:25 PM~16773936
> *eather there or twin peaks damb all this talk about food makin me hungry im going to lunch
> *



Must find place with some eye candy!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Bone daddys is down the street from my job....


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 2 2010, 04:25 PM~16773936
> *eather there or twin peaks damb all this talk about food makin me hungry im going to lunch
> *


TWIN PEAKS :boink:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 2 2010, 05:51 PM~16774694
> *TWIN PEAKS :boink:
> *


THEY EVEN HAVE LINGIRIE WEEK!!!! :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :worship: :boink:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 2 2010, 06:54 PM~16774711
> *THEY EVEN HAVE LINGIRIE WEEK!!!! :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :worship:  :boink:
> *


 :wow: I need details!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

que onda thomas the monte looks good homie and i cant wait to finish mine! :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 2 2010, 08:13 PM~16777134
> *que onda thomas the monte looks good homie and i cant wait to finish mine! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie can't wait to see your McCain done


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

bad azz ride thomas :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 2 2010, 11:41 PM~16779387
> *  bad azz ride thomas  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run: :420: :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sarah Palin Went Wild  :0 


































































































































































































:happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2010, 08:30 AM~16781843
> *Sarah Palin Went Wild   :0
> 
> 
> ...



Nice!!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 2 2010, 10:41 PM~16779387
> *  bad azz ride thomas  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks germain, Juan I'm ready to roll this weekend


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 2 2010, 10:47 AM~16771556
> *Q onda thomas you going to roll the Monte this weekend? :biggrin:
> *


What's up Jesse I'm ready to roll cant wait to see the Lincoln painted and its already at the paint shop :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 13 2010, 09:28 AM~16600672
> *How much would you need to chrome a set of springs (car)
> *


$50.00 each spring


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Mar 3 2010, 08:33 AM~16782118
> *$50.00 each spring
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Z3rOcgMctyM&feature=sub


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Mar 3 2010, 07:33 AM~16782118
> *$50.00 each spring
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 3 2010, 07:30 AM~16782095
> *What's up Jesse I'm ready to roll cant wait to see the Lincoln painted and its already at the paint shop  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea can't wait to get my baby back!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, Lil_Jesse, Loco 61
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 3 2010, 08:32 AM~16782538
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, Lil_Jesse, Loco 61
> :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: Hey what's up homie. I seen a 2 door caprice From your club at aurelios the other day looked badass!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://txshowcar.com/index.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi+Mar 3 2010, 09:32 AM~16782538-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:h5:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 3 2010, 08:57 AM~16782759
> *Morning Peeps
> *


wus up homie! :wave: good morning to all!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wake Up Everybody


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2010, 10:13 AM~16782902
> *Wake Up Everybody
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 3 2010, 10:48 AM~16783225
> *:nicoderm:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 :yes: :yes: 




$8950 62 IMpala 



http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/ctd/1601258162.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

1962 Impala Convertible Project $7500 
Good Dale


http://oklahomacity.craigslist.org/cto/1581688881.html


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: wuz up


Alex I'm gona b around your hood later today I'll stop and drop of that piece I made for ya.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 3 2010, 11:33 AM~16783650
> *:wave: wuz up
> Alex I'm gona b around your hood later today I'll stop and drop of that piece I made for ya.
> *


Sounds Good Danny Thanks  :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 3 2010, 08:39 AM~16782599
> *:wave: Hey what's up homie. I seen a 2 door caprice From your club at aurelios the other day looked badass!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2010, 09:13 AM~16782902
> *Wake Up Everybody
> 
> 
> ...


NICE UNDIES :cheesy: :boink: :naughty:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup George.. 

Sup Jaun..... 

Alex the 62 in ok is sold i called on it last week ...

Gona pull out the elco tomarrow and start cleanin it up 

Danny hit me up when you got a chance


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 3 2010, 12:56 PM~16784578
> *Sup George..
> 
> Sup Jaun.....
> ...


That One Looks Like Nice OG Ride.. Love To Have That One.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Me toooooooo........... :biggrin: 
there are some good ones on the La craigslist to


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 3 2010, 01:24 PM~16784798
> *Me toooooooo........... :biggrin:
> there are some good ones on the La craigslist to
> *


LA Cali.. Dat Far... Tack On An Extra Cool $1000.00 To That


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Ya i know bro but if you find one that you cant live with out then road trip ha ha


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 3 2010, 01:56 PM~16784578
> *Sup George..
> 
> Sup Jaun.....
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 3 2010, 12:56 PM~16784578
> *Sup George..
> 
> Sup Jaun.....
> ...


I want a 62 too. :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2010, 04:23 PM~16785667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2010, 02:23 PM~16785667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> E-mail pictures of car, bikes, etc to Fernando with all the information listed above..
> e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 3 2010, 02:05 PM~16785512
> *I want a 62 too. :happysad:
> *


My homie selling a 62 SS...Its a soild project


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 3 2010, 07:41 PM~16788573
> *My homie selling a 62 SS...Its a soild project
> *


 :biggrin: pm sent


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up homies! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

Members: BIG George!, $Rollin Rich$ 82 wus up homie! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 3 2010, 10:50 PM~16789398
> *wus up homies! :biggrin:
> *


SUP PUTO!?! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, califas, $Rollin Rich$ 82


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Mar 2 2010, 07:06 AM~16770284-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

THE SCENERY AT TWIN PEAKS IZ NICE BUT THE FOOD SUCKS!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 3 2010, 11:02 PM~16789592
> *THE SCENERY AT TWIN PEAKS IZ NICE BUT THE FOOD SUCKS!!!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## BIG TEX (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 3 2010, 10:02 PM~16789592
> *THE SCENERY AT TWIN PEAKS IZ NICE BUT THE FOOD SUCKS!!!!
> *



X2


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 3 2010, 11:30 PM~16789994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 3 2010, 11:30 PM~16789994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Was There Two Weeks Ago Laying My Uncle To Rest.. :angel: ANd Last Week This Happends.. Remind Why I Dont Go To Mexico Anymore...
This Is My Parents Home Town... Hit Real Close To Home This Time.. THis Happend Two Blocks From My Grandmas House :angry: 

























Valle Hermoso shaken by violence amid apparent cartel turf battle
Comments 6 | Recommend 6 
February 26, 2010 2:13 PM
VALLEY MORNING STAR 
VALLE HERMOSO, Tamps., Mexico — A night of intense fighting here between heavily armed men that left an undetermined number of dead and wounded gave way Thursday to a rush of activity by residents, according to witnesses.

Valle Hermoso, a community of some 60,000 people about 25 miles south of Los Indios Free Trade Bridge, was left shaken by the violence Wednesday night that residents attributed to two warring drug cartels.

Residents reported gun battles with automatic weapons and explosions.

Thursday brought reports of shot-up buildings and police cars, burned-out SUVs, and bodies lying in the streets. One person claimed several bodies were strung up from traffic sign poles.

People took advantage of the relative calm of the daylight hours on Thursday to stock up on essentials as another night of possible violence loomed, according to residents who would not give their names for fear of reprisal.

“It’s just like before a hurricane. People are out there buying as many groceries as they can,” one resident said. “It’s like the calm before the storm.”

Mexican military forces that were expected sometime early Thursday had not arrived by late afternoon.

Authorities — municipal leaders, police, firefighters and ambulance personnel — were nowhere to be found as they joined other residents in hunkering down.

Many people did not even make it home Wednesday night when the confrontation broke out, instead seeking refuge in stores, with friends and in neighbors’ homes. A cinema opened its doors to shelter people fleeing the violence.

Even Valle Hermoso’s police station was attacked Wednesday night, witnesses said. After the building was shot up with assault rifles, the city’s police force disappeared as fighting raged nearby.

One Internet report stated that a small military force stationed in the city also retreated when the fighting began.

Residents said the turf battle involved two factions vying for control of the city. Only one of the factions was identified — Los Zetas, residents reported.

A paramilitary group founded by former Mexican special forces officers, the Zetas once served as the Gulf Cartel’s enforcement arm but has since developed into a major drug trafficking organization in its own right.

While each organization continues to operate largely independently, together they decide matters ranging from payments owed to top leaders and the price of drugs on the open market. However, U.S. law enforcement officials say members of the alliance may now be battling each other for control of smuggling routes through northern Tamaulipas and the Rio Grande Valley.






Gulf Cartel and Zetas clash lasted two hours, involved explosives

Thursday, February 25, 2010 at 3:39 p.m. 

Read more: Local, Crime, Gulf Cartel, Zetas, CDG, Metro3, Battle, Bazookas, Grenades, Valle Hermoso, Tamaulipas, Mexico, Mexico


A two-hour shootout involving explosives and bazookas between members of the Gulf Cartel and Los Zetas has been reported south of the border in Valle Hermoso.

The city of 60,000 people is located south of the Los Indios International Bridge.

The Tribuna Campeche reported the clash between the former allies in its on-line edition early Thursday morning.

The newspaper reported that 100 SUVs with the initials “CDG” (Cartel del Golfo) and X M3 (Metro 3) rolled into town the previous night.

The Tribuna Campeche reported that Mexican soldiers were in the city’s plaza but retreated allowing both sides to fight it out amongst themselves.

The newspaper reported that the rival gangs seized the city’s police department during the conflict.

Witnesses reported heavy artillery weapons, grenades and bazookas were used during the two-hour battle.

The Tribuna Campeche reported that Valle Hermoso has long been a seat for organized crime and the two former allies are now fighting for control of different cities in Tamaulipas


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2010, 09:15 PM~16790732
> *I Was There Two Weeks Ago Laying My Uncle To Rest.. :angel:  ANd Last Week This Happends.. Remind Why I Dont Go To Mexico Anymore...
> This Is My Parents Home Town...  Hit Real Close To Home This Time.. THis Happend Two Blocks From My Grandmas House :angry:
> 
> ...


 :loco: :run: :sprint:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 3 2010, 10:30 PM~16789994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Come to a ULC meeting and promote your event.  Come to Fort Worth


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2010, 11:15 PM~16790732
> *I Was There Two Weeks Ago Laying My Uncle To Rest.. :angel:  ANd Last Week This Happends.. Remind Why I Dont Go To Mexico Anymore...
> This Is My Parents Home Town...  Hit Real Close To Home This Time.. THis Happend Two Blocks From My Grandmas House :angry:
> *


Beyond ridiculous. Thats all Im gonna say about the drug cartels that run mexico.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 3 2010, 08:41 PM~16788573
> *My homie selling a 62 SS...Its a soild project
> *


Om not on that level yet. but I will be one day.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 4 2010, 12:15 AM~16790732
> *I Was There Two Weeks Ago Laying My Uncle To Rest.. :angel:  ANd Last Week This Happends.. Remind Why I Dont Go To Mexico Anymore...
> This Is My Parents Home Town...  Hit Real Close To Home This Time.. THis Happend Two Blocks From My Grandmas House :angry:
> 
> ...



Its sad to see how bad things have gotten in Mexico. It doesnt look like it will get better anytime soon.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ran OUT Of Textes Peeps :banghead: So PM CALL OR EMAIL THANKS 

Alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, rollin64


Sup John???


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Good Morning Peeps  :wave:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 3 2010, 11:15 PM~16790732
> *I Was There Two Weeks Ago Laying My Uncle To Rest.. :angel:  ANd Last Week This Happends.. Remind Why I Dont Go To Mexico Anymore...
> This Is My Parents Home Town...  Hit Real Close To Home This Time.. THis Happend Two Blocks From My Grandmas House :angry:
> 
> ...


Yes Sir its getting bad. We are from Coahuila. This last weekend my aunt die so my dad felt pretty bad and decided to go at the last minute. I let them barrow my suv, its nothing nice. My dad was telling me monday nite before coming back they notice someone following them, thank God nothing happen, but at first they only saw one truck by the time they made it to my aunts house it was more than two cars all black without license plates.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 4 2010, 07:38 AM~16793458
> *Yes Sir its getting bad. We are from Coahuila. This last weekend my aunt die so my dad felt pretty bad and decided to go at the last minute. I let them barrow my suv, its nothing nice. My dad was telling me monday nite before coming back they notice someone following them, thank God nothing happen, but at first they only saw one truck by the time they made it to my aunts house it was more than two cars all black without license plates.
> *


Happy To Hear His Back Home Ok.. Damn Wish Things Were Better That Way We Could Go Overthere And Have A good Time N Not Worry About If We're Going To Make It Back Home. :angry:


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 3 2010, 08:28 PM~16789087
> *:biggrin:  pm sent
> *


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

ANY ONE GOING TO THE 97.7 THE BEAT SHOW ? ON MARCH 21 . BIG DAVID GOTS THE PRE REGISTRATION FORMS


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 4 2010, 09:31 AM~16793737
> *ANY ONE GOING TO THE 97.7 THE BEAT SHOW ? ON MARCH 21 . BIG DAVID GOTS THE PRE REGISTRATION FORMS
> *


I am. Can he email me a copy?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 4 2010, 09:52 AM~16793840
> *I am. Can he email me a copy?
> *


YOU CAN REGISTER ONLINE TOO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 4 2010, 08:52 AM~16793840
> *I am. Can he email me a copy?
> *


Mike Mike Mike... LOL You Had Like 50 Form Infront Of you At The Meeting :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 4 2010, 08:56 AM~16793856
> *YOU CAN REGISTER ONLINE TOO
> *


Osoooooooooooooooooo! Get Back To Work... LOL J/K Whats The Plan For This Weekend?


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 4 2010, 09:52 AM~16793840
> *I am. Can he email me a copy?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 4 2010, 08:52 AM~16793840
> *I am. Can he email me a copy?
> *


  
http://www.losmagnificos.org/LMP/D10Registration.pdf


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

WUS UP FUNK! :wave:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 4 2010, 10:06 AM~16794393
> *WUS UP FUNK! :wave:
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

wAt up


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rick


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 3 2010, 11:30 PM~16789994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Too Far!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 4 2010, 08:31 AM~16793737
> *ANY ONE GOING TO THE 97.7 THE BEAT SHOW ? ON MARCH 21 . BIG DAVID GOTS THE PRE REGISTRATION FORMS
> *


Im going


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2010, 01:33 PM~16795520
> *Im going
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Already Oso


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 4 2010, 07:31 AM~16793737
> *ANY ONE GOING TO THE 97.7 THE BEAT SHOW ? ON MARCH 21 . BIG DAVID GOTS THE PRE REGISTRATION FORMS
> *



97.7 show? I am going to the 97.9 show :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 4 2010, 12:09 PM~16794848
> *Too Far!!!
> *


i agree 817% too far for me :biggrin: FUCK DALLAS


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Im out getting mine ready for easter and for the six flags show


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2010, 03:58 AM~16792589
> *Come to a ULC meeting and promote your event.   Come to Fort Worth
> *


 :worship:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 4 2010, 02:40 PM~16795986
> *i agree 817% too far for me :biggrin: FUCK DALLAS
> *


    :twak: :buttkick: :run: :run: :run: 

SO YALL SAYING YALL AINT GOING TO THE 3 BIGGEST SHOWS IN THE METROPLEX?????? THIS ONE, THE LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE IN AUGUST, AND THE SAM TORRES SHOW AT THE END OF THE YEAR????? ALL IN DALLAS!!!!!

:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 4 2010, 02:45 PM~16796012
> *      :twak:  :buttkick:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> SO YALL SAYING YALL AINT GOING TO THE 3 BIGGEST SHOWS IN THE METROPLEX?????? THIS ONE, THE LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE IN AUGUST, AND THE SAM TORRES SHOW AT THE END OF THE YEAR?????
> ...


im not i dont know about anybody else...i am typing for myself not all of fort worth


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 4 2010, 02:47 PM~16796023
> *im not i dont know about anybody else...i am typing for myself not all of fort worth
> *


I CAN RESPECT THAT HOMIE... I KNOW I GO TO ALOT OF PICNICS AND SHOWS, BUT I LIKE GETTING OUT AND SEEING DIFFERENT RIDES AND MEETING DIFFERENT PEEPS. THATS WHY I GO TO BOTH THE ULA AND THE ULC EVENTS...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 4 2010, 01:40 PM~16795986
> *i agree 817% too far for me :biggrin: <s>FUCK DALLAS</s>
> *


not really that. I got respect for my homies from DLR Subliminal and other C.C.'s but there are a few that wont come to foros there for I wont go to there event.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 4 2010, 02:40 PM~16795986
> *i agree 817% too far for me :biggrin: FUCK DALLAS
> *


THAT WAS KIND OF HARSH GUEY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 4 2010, 02:51 PM~16796052
> *I CAN RESPECT THAT HOMIE... I KNOW I GO TO ALOT OF PICNICS AND SHOWS, BUT I LIKE GETTING OUT AND SEEING DIFFERENT RIDES AND MEETING DIFFERENT PEEPS. THATS WHY I GO TO BOTH THE ULA AND THE ULC EVENTS...
> *


oh i know youve been to a shit load of fort worth events ..ive seen you..never seen majestix tho..thats all ...nothing big im just sayin :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 4 2010, 01:56 PM~16796083
> *oh i know youve been to a shit load of fort worth events ..ive seen you..never seen majestix tho..thats all ...nothing big im just sayin :biggrin:
> *


ask lucio who told him fort worth was too far.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 4 2010, 01:41 PM~16795988
> *Im out getting mine ready for easter and for the six flags show
> *


Easter will be on and poppin. My cut dog will be there paint maybe striped up :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 4 2010, 02:55 PM~16796077
> *THAT WAS KIND OF HARSH GUEY!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2010, 02:57 PM~16796100
> *ask lucio who told him fort worth was too far.
> *


35 fuking miles away..if i made it to flag pole hill hoptoberfest and majestix memorial day picnic with my piece of shit car.. oil leaks and all..a chromed out 350 shouldnt be no problem..just my .02 Pesos. but i guess everyones different


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Got a coat of sandable primer.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 4 2010, 02:51 PM~16796052
> *I CAN RESPECT THAT HOMIE... I KNOW I GO TO ALOT OF PICNICS AND SHOWS, BUT I LIKE GETTING OUT AND SEEING DIFFERENT RIDES AND MEETING DIFFERENT PEEPS. THATS WHY I GO TO BOTH THE ULA AND THE ULC EVENTS...
> *


You forgot the beer :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Heres my take!! Some people from D-Town wont come to FOROS to support events. Those same people shouldnt expect people from FOROS to got to D-Town to support their event!! Just my .02!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2010, 03:03 PM~16796127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good..you dont happen to have a driver side corner light do you??an extra one..my shit fell off :happysad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 4 2010, 03:11 PM~16796199
> *You forgot the beer :biggrin:
> *


whats up danny.. you ready to shoot some candy  


















j/k bro..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 4 2010, 02:27 PM~16796315
> *looking good..you dont happen to have a driver side corner light do you??an extra one..my shit fell off :happysad:
> *


no but the dude from Suenos Realez does. it has a crack it it but you can prolly get it for cheap.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2010, 03:28 PM~16796328
> *no but the dude from Suenos Realez does. it has a crack it it but you can prolly get it for cheap.
> *


i seen em on some website for 54 bucks a piece brand new i think imma do that instead.. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Danny you feel like workin on the elco this weekend?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

5 Members: fortworthmex, 80 Eldog, Elpintor, $Money Mike$, juangotti
whats up everyone


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Mar 4 2010, 02:31 PM~16796351-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


almost 75 with shipping from gbodyparts.com :angry:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juan Sup George


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 4 2010, 03:35 PM~16796377
> *
> almost 75 with shipping from gbodyparts.com :angry:
> *


WHOA WHOA WHOA thats too much :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big Mike


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 4 2010, 02:36 PM~16796385
> *WHOA WHOA WHOA thats too much :happysad:
> *


I know


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Mar 4 2010, 03:27 PM~16796315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry got something lined up allready for Suenos Realez CC and Oso


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Cool let me know bro


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup Eldog, Elpintor, juangotti,fortworthmex, 817TX!!!! Jus out here truckin!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 4 2010, 11:06 AM~16794393
> *WUS UP FUNK! :wave:
> *


  
GOT A NAME FOR YOUR CAR *'Scarecrow Bandit' *</span>
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 80 Eldog, Macias, Loco 61, red22, $Money Mike$


:wave: 

Good Afternoon Everybody...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT :happysad:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up alex and did you get that number i sent you?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 4 2010, 01:45 PM~16796012
> *      :twak:  :buttkick:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> SO YALL SAYING YALL AINT GOING TO THE 3 BIGGEST SHOWS IN THE METROPLEX?????? THIS ONE, THE LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE IN AUGUST, AND THE SAM TORRES SHOW AT THE END OF THE YEAR????? ALL IN DALLAS!!!!!
> ...


lol You think Dallas is Far Trying comeing out to Phoenix, AZ...A&M Customs on the Road about 2hr away Going to be picking up some new Hydraulics parts and alot more for the shop.....Back to the carshows So you what Lowrider to come back to ft worth youu have to support this shows too..and they might come back to ft worth...thats it....Hope everyone have a good day...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 4 2010, 02:22 PM~16796773
> *
> GOT A NAME FOR YOUR CAR 'Scarecrow Bandit' </span>
> :biggrin:
> *


WTF :twak: you silly nikka! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Mar 4 2010, 04:49 PM~16797007
> *lol You think Dallas is Far Trying comeing out to Phoenix, AZ...A&M Customs on the Road about 2hr away Going to be picking up some new Hydraulics parts and alot more for the shop.....Back to the carshows So you what Lowrider to come back to ft worth youu have to support this shows too..and they might come back to ft worth...thats it....Hope everyone have a good day...
> *



WE WILL SEE YOU THERE!!!


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 4 2010, 03:59 PM~16797081
> *WE WILL SEE YOU THERE!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lowriding Is Something We Love To Do.. We Go To Car Shows, Picnics, Gatherings Because We Want To And Because We Like To Roll. Not Because Someones Making Us Do It... If We Roll To Dallas Its Because We LIke To Cruise Or Have Friends Over There And Those Friend May Not Come To Fort Worth.. Dats Cool But I Do Think That We Do Need Support Eachothers Shows Picnics.....  

Im Rolling When I Get My 61 Done... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 4 2010, 03:15 PM~16797191
> *Lowriding Is Something We Love To Do.. We Go To Car Shows, Picnics, Gatherings Because We Want To And Because We Like To Roll. Not Because Someones Making Us Do It... If We Roll To Dallas Its Because We LIke To Cruise  Or Have Friends Over There  And Those Friend May Not Come To Fort Worth.. Dats Cool But I Do Think That We Do Need Support Eachothers Shows Picnics.....
> 
> Im Rolling When I Get My 61 Done...  :biggrin:
> ...


well said homie!


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 4 2010, 04:15 PM~16797191
> *Lowriding Is Something We Love To Do.. We Go To Car Shows, Picnics, Gatherings Because We Want To And Because We Like To Roll. Not Because Someones Making Us Do It... If We Roll To Dallas Its Because We LIke To Cruise  Or Have Friends Over There  And Those Friend May Not Come To Fort Worth.. Dats Cool But I Do Think That We Do Need Support Eachothers Shows Picnics.....
> 
> Im Rolling When I Get My 61 Done...  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Well said bro


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 4 2010, 02:45 PM~16796012
> *      :twak:  :buttkick:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> SO YALL SAYING YALL AINT GOING TO THE 3 BIGGEST SHOWS IN THE METROPLEX?????? THIS ONE, THE LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE IN AUGUST, AND THE SAM TORRES SHOW AT THE END OF THE YEAR????? ALL IN DALLAS!!!!!
> ...



Ill be goin to all 3. If I can make it to Dallas events I will. it doesn't really bother me if they don't come to ftw. I jus like goin to shows.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 4 2010, 05:35 PM~16797355
> *Ill be goin to all 3. If I can make it to Dallas events I will. it doesn't really bother me if they don't come to ftw. I jus like goin to shows.
> *


EXACTLY!!! 



:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Mar 4 2010, 04:49 PM~16797007
> *lol You think Dallas is Far Trying comeing out to Phoenix, AZ...A&M Customs on the Road about 2hr away Going to be picking up some new Hydraulics parts and alot more for the shop.....Back to the carshows So you what Lowrider to come back to ft worth youu have to support this shows too..and they might come back to ft worth...thats it....Hope everyone have a good day...
> *


Lol I didn't say Dallas was far. It ain't shit to me I can go and come anytim. I'm just typing that I ain't going.... Period


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I wont attend the MAJESTIX picnic!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 4 2010, 05:49 PM~16797471
> *I wont attend the MAJESTIX picnic!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Lmao .... Keep it a secret dre you might get attacked


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 4 2010, 01:40 PM~16795986
> *i agree 817% too far for me :biggrin: FUCK DALLAS
> *


We been there. Its not that far. :twak:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Flash Back Thursdays


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 4 2010, 05:53 PM~16797511
> *We been there. Its not that far.  :twak:
> *


Lol. It's just 8 stone's throws away


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Alright Peeps Leaving Work See Yall When I Get Home.. :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 4 2010, 04:15 PM~16797191
> *Lowriding Is Something We Love To Do.. We Go To Car Shows, Picnics, Gatherings Because We Want To And Because We Like To Roll. Not Because Someones Making Us Do It... If We Roll To Dallas Its Because We LIke To Cruise  Or Have Friends Over There  And Those Friend May Not Come To Fort Worth.. Dats Cool But I Do Think That We Do Need Support Eachothers Shows Picnics.....
> 
> Im Rolling When I Get My 61 Done...  :biggrin:
> ...


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

As a matter of fact I hope it rains or snows memorial day weekend.......fuk it


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 4 2010, 06:02 PM~16797592
> *As a matter of fact I hope it rains or snows memorial day weekend.......fuk it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Lol


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 4 2010, 05:52 PM~16797505
> *Lmao .... Keep it a secret dre you might get attacked
> *


i have been to plenty of shows in D-Town and will pick and choose the 1s I want to attend!! Thats is 1 show/picnic I will not attend!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

aight peeps ill be back in a few hours.seee whats goin down in the chat room :biggrin:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 4 2010, 04:15 PM~16797191
> *Lowriding Is Something We Love To Do.. We Go To Car Shows, Picnics, Gatherings Because We Want To And Because We Like To Roll. Not Because Someones Making Us Do It... If We Roll To Dallas Its Because We LIke To Cruise  Or Have Friends Over There  And Those Friend May Not Come To Fort Worth.. Dats Cool But I Do Think That We Do Need Support Eachothers Shows Picnics.....
> 
> Im Rolling When I Get My 61 Done...  :biggrin:
> ...


 :rimshot:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 4 2010, 08:51 AM~16794719
> *Sup Rick
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 4 2010, 11:19 PM~16800869
> *
> *


SUP HOMIE!?! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup peeps cookin out at tha house


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

cant we all just get along! :wow:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 4 2010, 08:20 PM~16800883
> *SUP HOMIE!?!  :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN MAYNE


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 4 2010, 09:32 PM~16801028
> *CHILLIN MAYNE
> *


WUS UP BRO :wave: so hows it going and did you get your knock-offs? :wow:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 4 2010, 08:35 PM~16801054
> *WUS UP BRO  :wave: so hows it going and did you get your knock-offs? :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 4 2010, 04:49 PM~16797471
> *I wont attend the MAJESTIX picnic!!
> *


*X817* Has nothing to do with distance. Much love to all my D Town Homies.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 4 2010, 05:02 PM~16797592
> *As a matter of fact I hope it rains or snows memorial day weekend.......fuk it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 24 2010, 02:10 PM~16712639
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Alex John was saying that next meeting at the same place? let me know cuz I have to call the VFW in Ft Worth


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING PEEPS!!!


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: 

Buenos Diaz




> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 4 2010, 11:31 PM~16801007
> *cant we all just get along! :wow:
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 01:47 AM~16803064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Buddy you better dam well know about the KING when you post him    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
opening of cowboys stad.... the KING!!!!! I was there drinking FT.WORTH beer (that i dont like :happysad: ) and rockin a KEVIN FOWLER shirt :cheesy: Although that is a cool vid you found of Ft. Worth


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup FOROS!! TGIF!!! I drove my 64 all the way to Denton today!! hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 02:47 AM~16803064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:39 AM~16803646
> *Buddy you better dam well know about the KING when you post him       :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> opening of cowboys stad.... the KING!!!!! I was there drinking FT.WORTH beer (that i dont like :happysad: ) and rockin a KEVIN FOWLER shirt :cheesy:  Although that is a cool vid you found of Ft. Worth
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 5 2010, 08:07 AM~16803763
> *Sup FOROS!! TGIF!!! I drove my 64 all the way to Denton today!!  hno:
> *


Sup Dre... Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! You Took It To Den Town... :0 Hell Yeah Dats What Im Talking About...  Thank God For Fridays.. :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 5 2010, 07:28 AM~16803606
> *:wave:
> 
> Buenos Diaz
> ...


Gooood Morning Everybody...!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 5 2010, 09:09 AM~16803776
> *Sup Dre... Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! You Took It To Den Town...  :0  Hell Yeah Dats What Im Talking About...     Thank God For Fridays.. :cheesy:
> *


She ran good tooo!!  Anyone down for drinks after work!! Free beer at the Oyster Ranch again!! :cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 5 2010, 07:07 AM~16803763
> *Sup FOROS!! TGIF!!! I drove my 64 all the way to Denton today!!  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Mar 5 2010, 07:39 AM~16803646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a meeting at 9 sharp!  and I got off at 2


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 07:15 AM~16803801
> *I like the song :happysad:
> I have a meeting at 9 sharp!   and I got off at 2
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Mar 5 2010, 09:13 AM~16803791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beer bout 5:45 Oyster Ranch LMK if your down!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 5 2010, 08:21 AM~16803827
> *
> 
> Beer bout 5:45 Oyster Ranch LMK if your down!!
> *


limit 2 beers per person now.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 09:22 AM~16803832
> *limit 2 beers per person now.
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

max...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 08:22 AM~16803832
> *limit 2 beers per person now.
> *


Not A Keg A Person Anymore Like Last Week??.... :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 5 2010, 08:11 AM~16803786
> *She ran good tooo!!   Anyone down for drinks after work!! Free beer at the Oyster Ranch again!!  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 5 2010, 09:11 AM~16803786
> *She ran good tooo!!   Anyone down for drinks after work!! Free beer at the Oyster Ranch again!!  :cheesy:
> *


I gotta take mija and her friends to MAIN EVENT and to watch ALICE IN WONDERLAND for her birthday. 




That's bad ass that u drove it to Denton! Lowridin daily!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 5 2010, 08:44 AM~16803924
> *I gotta take mija and her friends to MAIN EVENT and to watch ALICE IN WONDERLAND for her birthday.
> That's bad ass that u drove it to Denton!  Lowridin daily!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 5 2010, 09:07 AM~16803763
> *Sup FOROS!! TGIF!!! I drove my 64 all the way to Denton today!!  hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: Estodo


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Good morning Foros!!! :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

3 Members: C-LO9492, G'd up, _*Elpintor*_
_Its friday friday friday and I'm ready to get off work_ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Mar 5 2010, 10:19 AM~16804090
> *3 Members: C-LO9492, G'd up, Elpintor
> Its friday friday friday and I'm ready to get off work :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :rimshot:  :rimshot:
> *


Sup Carlos


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

You Working Today Danny? You Got Any Plans This Afternoon


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, Elpintor, TOP DOG '64



:scrutinize:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 5 2010, 08:34 AM~16804203
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, Elpintor, TOP DOG '64
> :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: what's up loco,!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 5 2010, 09:40 AM~16804263
> *:biggrin: what's up loco,!!
> *


Chillin Bro.. .Just Here At Work And You Homie?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 5 2010, 08:41 AM~16804269
> *Chillin Bro.. .Just Here At Work And You Homie?
> *


Same thing bro on break!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 5 2010, 09:46 AM~16804305
> *Same thing bro on break!! :biggrin:
> *


Must Be Nice...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

What do loco :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

I want to clear up some things regarding our car club and picnic. We are not promoters we do not make money from the picnic it’s all funded by us we pay for the park permit, security, music, trash collection, restrooms, cash prizes, and trophies. I do not get paid for promoting our event.

This year we moved it to Flag Pole Hill because the park is bigger and traffic will flow better, each year our picnic has gotten bigger and better. If some of you take offense to the fact that we do not go to shows in Ft. Worth maybe you were not around in the late 80’s and through the 90’s when we were there several times a year. 

We are not a CAR SHOW car club we pick and choose what we want to support, most of the time we do not attend shows here in Dallas it’s just not our thing. We prefer to attend local benefits, picnics and small outdoor shows that are free to the public. We don’t feel like we should have to pay anyone to show our rides. As always do what is best for you, your family and your car club. 

The picnic is open to the public FREE of charge and NO REGISTRATION FEE.

Mando
MajestiX Car Club


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 5 2010, 09:47 AM~16804320
> *What do loco :biggrin:
> *


Whats Up Oscar....???


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 5 2010, 10:32 AM~16804189
> *You Working Today Danny?  You Got Any Plans This Afternoon
> *


YES SIR, I have to go to the junkyard and pick up some a-arms then prep for an installation tomorrow.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 5 2010, 10:16 AM~16804530
> *YES  SIR, I have to go to the junkyard and pick up some a-arms then prep for an installation tomorrow.
> *


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

Goodmorning from Phoenix How everyone doing today....


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Mar 5 2010, 11:26 AM~16804627
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Q-vole Mr. Big Augie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*WEAK SAUCE*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 5 2010, 09:49 AM~16804338
> *I want to clear up some things regarding our car club and picnic. We are not promoters we do not make money from the picnic it’s all funded by us we pay for the park permit, security, music, trash collection, restrooms, cash prizes, and trophies. I do not get paid for promoting our event.
> 
> This year we moved it to Flag Pole Hill because the park is bigger and traffic will flow better, each year our picnic has gotten bigger and better. If some of you take offense to the fact that we do not go to shows in Ft. Worth maybe you were not around in the late 80’s and through the 90’s when we were there several times a year.
> ...


Your exactly right and *vice versa*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 5 2010, 08:35 AM~16803881
> *Not A Keg A Person Anymore Like Last Week??.... :angry:
> *


nope 2 beers a person and you have to order food. :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 11:11 AM~16804984
> *nope 2 beers a person and you have to order food. :happysad:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

If Your Trying To Reach Me Call My Phone I Ran Out of Textes :banghead: 
THanks Fellas :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ITS SO NICE OUTSIDE..TOO BAD I CANT CRUISE MY SHIT CUZ THE INTAKE GASKET BUSTED AND ITS LEAKIN WATER EVERYWHERE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 5 2010, 12:51 PM~16805768
> *ITS SO NICE OUTSIDE..TOO BAD I CANT CRUISE MY SHIT CUZ THE INTAKE GASKET BUSTED AND ITS LEAKIN WATER EVERYWHERE
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 5 2010, 01:51 PM~16805768
> *ITS SO NICE OUTSIDE..TOO BAD I CANT CRUISE MY SHIT CUZ THE INTAKE GASKET BUSTED AND ITS LEAKIN WATER EVERYWHERE
> *



That sux bro!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Mar 5 2010, 11:40 AM~16805228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Owned... I have no bat and my tags are out.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 12:11 PM~16804984
> *nope 2 beers a person and you have to order food. :happysad:
> *



LMAO!!!! Ya'll gonna make them go broke! LOL


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 5 2010, 01:15 PM~16805917
> *LMAO!!!! Ya'll gonna make them go broke! LOL
> *


bahahaha. we drink wayyyyyyyyyyyyy to much that night.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

More sandable primer. see where my flaws are...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Lookin good Juan


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

thanks mat. trying.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Busy Busy Busy Dats A Good Thing
:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

WAY TO GO JUANITO :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 5 2010, 03:23 PM~16806694
> *Lookin good Juan
> *


Sup Matt Got Your Text.. Im over My Texts..  ULC Meeting is Next Friday Same Place


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 03:08 PM~16806607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 04:08 PM~16806607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yu can du it!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Mar 5 2010, 03:32 PM~16806748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 03:08 PM~16806607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good juan is it going to be ready for easter?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Mar 5 2010, 03:48 PM~16806873
> *looks good juan is it going to be ready for easter?
> *


It will be painted for Easter. It wont be lifted or have interior done up.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 04:08 PM~16806607
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good Juan!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ill start a thread when it gets painted.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 04:10 PM~16807004
> *Ill start a thread when it gets painted.
> *


 :uh: 


Just Start It Now.. Why You Waiting??? GURR! Dont Forget To Take Lots Of Pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 5 2010, 04:16 PM~16807040
> *:uh:
> Just Start It Now.. Why You Waiting??? GURR!  Dont Forget To Take Lots Of Pics..  :biggrin:
> *


Meh we will see. I cant find all the old pics I took when I first got it.  I had hella pics.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 5 2010, 03:38 PM~16806787
> *yu can du it!!!!
> *










































:drama:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

cousin it. LOL


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 05:38 PM~16807172
> *cousin it. LOL*


cutty is looking good juan! you doing the primer yourself?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 5 2010, 05:32 PM~16807552
> *cutty is looking good juan! you doing the primer yourself?
> *


me and my pops are just doing a coat so we can see the defects then we will straiten the body and I will have some one spray some real primer.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 06:34 PM~16807562
> *me and my pops are just doing a coat so we can see the defects then we will straiten the body and I will have some one spray some real primer.*


sounds good bro! goodluck with the build cant wait to see it on the streets! im getting started with my cutty here also


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 5 2010, 05:52 PM~16807711
> *sounds good bro! goodluck with the build cant wait to see it on the streets! im getting started with my cutty here also
> *


:h5: dog. lmk what I can do to help cus best believe I will be asking you. :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 07:07 PM~16807844
> *:h5: dog. lmk what I can do to help cus best believe I will be asking you. :biggrin:*


i sure will bro... lmk when you help if im not working im dwn to help a cutty brotha.... ima re primer my car after i take it to danny


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

I took some pics of the Hot Rod show last night before Me and TX massacre went to the Golden Gloves


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I saw this downtowwn today.... what is it :0 :uh:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 5 2010, 08:49 AM~16804338
> *I want to clear up some things regarding our car club and picnic. We are not promoters we do not make money from the picnic it’s all funded by us we pay for the park permit, security, music, trash collection, restrooms, cash prizes, and trophies. I do not get paid for promoting our event.
> 
> This year we moved it to Flag Pole Hill because the park is bigger and traffic will flow better, each year our picnic has gotten bigger and better. If some of you take offense to the fact that we do not go to shows in Ft. Worth maybe you were not around in the late 80’s and through the 90’s when we were there several times a year.
> ...


I remember this is just one of the pics I have. This picnic is one of the best events of the year and people should not miss it just because they think Majestix does not come to Fort Worth. I just found my shirt I go for free at the first picnic I may wear it this year if I make it. To tell you the truth we need to stop looking at it like Fort Worth against Dallas we have let that hold us down for to long. Some of the older guys can remember when Fort Worth did not stand a chance next to Dallas in shows or any thing else now we are standing next to them because we are really stepping our game up and we need to keep moving forward. And stop thinking it is us against them it will hold you back from get to know a lot of good people. I am not talking noise to anyone if you don't go cool I have not made it the last two years myself because I take my wife to a concert on that day but don't not go because you think they do not come down here that is not the right reason.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

I had to get pics of these 2 houses today both in northside 
HOUSE NUMBER 1


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 5 2010, 06:08 PM~16808366
> *I remember this is just one of the pics I have. This picnic is one of the best events of the year and people should not miss it just because they think Majestix does not come to Fort Worth. I just found my shirt I go for free at the first picnic I may wear it this year if I make it. To tell you the truth we need to stop looking at it like Fort Worth against Dallas we have let that hold us down for to long. Some of the older guys can remember when Fort Worth did not stand a chance next to Dallas in shows or any thing else now we are standing next to them because we are really stepping our game up and we need to keep moving forward. And stop thinking it is us against them it will hold you back from get to know a lot of good people. I am not talking noise to anyone if you don't go cool I have not made it the last two years myself because I take my wife to a concert on that day but don't not go because you think they do not come down here that is not the right reason.
> 
> 
> ...


That show was right in the middle of Northside on Main St.  Its'nt there a pic with the owner under that ace asleep :biggrin: Besides the fact that Tx Massacre is my brother thats some real shit he just wrote.... Not talking shit everyone is a man of their own


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

#2 not a house but a tree :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2010, 06:11 PM~16808399
> *That show was right in the middle of Northside on Main St.   Its'nt there a pic with the owner under that ace asleep :biggrin:
> *


 :no: it was a 64


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 5 2010, 06:16 PM~16808435
> *:no:  it was a 64
> 
> 
> ...


I knew it was one of them on 3 wheels..... That was a cool sunday


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:55 PM~16808255
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The big dog of them all the 1958 Impala chevy wow nice pic homies. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 5 2010, 06:17 PM~16808446
> *The big dog of them all the 1958 Impala chevy wow nice pic homies. :biggrin:
> *


Thx homie I would have took more but my dumb ass didnt have the camera charged ....(and dont even say it TX MASSACRE)


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 5 2010, 08:08 PM~16808366
> *I remember this is just one of the pics I have. This picnic is one of the best events of the year and people should not miss it just because they think Majestix does not come to Fort Worth. I just found my shirt I go for free at the first picnic I may wear it this year if I make it. To tell you the truth we need to stop looking at it like Fort Worth against Dallas we have let that hold us down for to long. Some of the older guys can remember when Fort Worth did not stand a chance next to Dallas in shows or any thing else now we are standing next to them because we are really stepping our game up and we need to keep moving forward. And stop thinking it is us against them it will hold you back from get to know a lot of good people. I am not talking noise to anyone if you don't go cool I have not made it the last two years myself because I take my wife to a concert on that day but don't not go because you think they do not come down here that is not the right reason.
> 
> 
> ...


I AGREE HOMIE... DATS WHY WE APART OF THE ULA AND ULC... I WOULD LIKE TO BOTH CITIES CLOSER AND UNITE... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:08 PM~16808371
> *I had to get pics of these 2 houses today both in northside
> HOUSE NUMBER 1
> 
> ...


Thats in the west side 6 homie not north side.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 5 2010, 07:19 PM~16808457
> *I AGREE HOMIE... DATS WHY WE APART OF THE ULA AND ULC... I WOULD LIKE TO BOTH CITIES CLOSER AND UNITE...  :biggrin:
> *


Much love to Subliminal.  


Nuff Said.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 06:31 PM~16808561
> *Thats in the west side 6 homie not north side.
> *


Maybe northwest... I call westside over there by vickery and locke st. and Me livin in south side once I past that jack in the box and the old lubys on Unvsty I always felt like I was peaking in the northside but you right homie by the map of ft wort I would call that westside   but the tree bikes is northside right off of Grand :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 06:41 PM~16808650
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:40 PM~16808640
> *Maybe northwest... I call westside over there by vickery and locke st. and Me livin in south side once I past that jack in the box and the old lubys on Unvsty I always felt like I was peaking in the northside but you right homie by the map of ft wort I would call that westside    but the tree bikes is northside right off of Grand :biggrin:
> *


ohh yeaa. I use to live in that neigberhood for a while. them cans always made me laugh.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 06:43 PM~16808664
> *ohh yeaa. I use to live in that neigberhood for a while. them cans always made me laugh.
> *


That shit is crazy BUT does make me want to have a beer


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

This dudes camera is amazing


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:44 PM~16808673
> *That shit is crazy BUT does make me want to have a beer
> *


Not natty light though... :|


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Fort Worth Mix Master


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

If You Registered Your Car For The SIX FLAGS SHOW And You Havent Sent Fernando Your Pictures AN Info On Your Ride Please Contact Him At 817-829-0684
He Will Meet Up With You To Get Your Pictures ANd Info.. He Needs Everything By Sunday Midday..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 5 2010, 07:08 PM~16808366
> *I remember this is just one of the pics I have. This picnic is one of the best events of the year and people should not miss it just because they think Majestix does not come to Fort Worth. I just found my shirt I go for free at the first picnic I may wear it this year if I make it. To tell you the truth we need to stop looking at it like Fort Worth against Dallas we have let that hold us down for to long. Some of the older guys can remember when Fort Worth did not stand a chance next to Dallas in shows or any thing else now we are standing next to them because we are really stepping our game up and we need to keep moving forward. And stop thinking it is us against them it will hold you back from get to know a lot of good people. I am not talking noise to anyone if you don't go cool I have not made it the last two years myself because I take my wife to a concert on that day but don't not go because you think they do not come down here that is not the right reason.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:08 PM~16808371
> *I had to get pics of these 2 houses today both in northside
> HOUSE NUMBER 1
> 
> ...


now thats a lot of beer :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 07:37 PM~16808611
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those Some Bad Ass PIcs Juan... Who Took Them..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> So I'm coming back from Abilene today, heading to my last appointment in Sweetwater and right outside Merkel, TX I see a truck trailering a car on the access road. I always look out for cars on trailers so I slow down and low and behold, what do I see???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> > So I'm coming back from Abilene today, heading to my last appointment in Sweetwater and right outside Merkel, TX I see a truck trailering a car on the access road. I always look out for cars on trailers so I slow down and low and behold, what do I see???
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 5 2010, 10:30 PM~16809914
> *Those Some Bad Ass PIcs Juan... Who Took Them..
> *


A man named Brian Luenser. You ever need his contact info just pm me and I can get it for you.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 11:00 PM~16810736
> *A  man named Brian Luenser. You ever need his contact info just pm me and I can get it for you.
> *


Is he a friend of yours???? Badass pics bro   I am checking them out thinking how did he get them shots :biggrin: good pics bro....reppin the funk!!!! say bro did you evr get a chance to see that plaque of hells half acre by the water gardens....If not I will get a pic of it and PM it to you or post it


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 5 2010, 08:08 PM~16808366
> *I remember this is just one of the pics I have. This picnic is one of the best events of the year and people should not miss it just because they think Majestix does not come to Fort Worth. I just found my shirt I go for free at the first picnic I may wear it this year if I make it. To tell you the truth we need to stop looking at it like Fort Worth against Dallas we have let that hold us down for to long. Some of the older guys can remember when Fort Worth did not stand a chance next to Dallas in shows or any thing else now we are standing next to them because we are really stepping our game up and we need to keep moving forward. And stop thinking it is us against them it will hold you back from get to know a lot of good people. I am not talking noise to anyone if you don't go cool I have not made it the last two years myself because I take my wife to a concert on that day but don't not go because you think they do not come down here that is not the right reason.
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with what you said completely. Seems a little childish. If you can make it to any events in dallas or even in other towns would be nice. Even if they dont come to ftw. I jus like to go when the time is available.













On a side note.......We watchedALICE in Wonderland in 3D and it was really good. Two thumbs up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

oh know!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2010, 01:15 AM~16810867
> *
> 
> 
> ...












What is it my precious???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 6 2010, 12:30 AM~16811007
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 5 2010, 11:10 PM~16810823
> *I agree with what you said completely. Seems a little childish. If you can make it to any events in dallas or even in other towns would be nice. Even if they dont come to ftw. I jus like to go when the time is available.
> On a side note.......We watchedALICE in Wonderland in 3D and it was really good. Two thumbs up
> 
> ...


TX MASSACRE came correct with what he wrote...and The both of us have seen alot since we were in high school back in the 90's.. Dallas always had the upper hand on us I even remember a time when Rollerz Only from Dallas came down to roll Main st. In a rag Impala they had the rag half way up with the ROLLERZ banner hangin.... That right there people talked about for along time..... Now "WE" (Ft. Worth) are putting it down just as strong as Dallas..... TX MASSACRE said it best when he said there are a lot of cool people to meet when we come together. I myself use to be in the whole Ft.Worth VS Dallas thing... After meeting Mando (Majestix), Chito(ESTILO), and DIRTY (Majestics NT) jus to name a few... Its bigger then Ft.Worth VS Dallas........ Its a TX thing all day!!!!!! By all means please dont take me for talking shit I am just saying go to what show you want to.... Ride who with who want to ride with.... Just knw we are all in it for one thing...... That is to push each other to pull our rides out.... to make it look cleaner then the nxt one.... and at the end of the day We all are TX to the fullest!!!!even more so we all are riders to the fullest!!!!! With that said I knw alot of you including myself went over to SKIM's house to put the body of the 61 on the frame.....Thats what it is about coming together as one...Evn if there is a little shit talking along the way!!! Ok thats all I am going to say cause I have been drinking and I could go all day..... take what I am saying how you want if you want to talk shit to me go head.... Just knw I was not talking shit to anyone....I just want US (Ft.Worth) to see a bigger picture.............................................................


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2010, 05:57 PM~16808265
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I saw this downtowwn today.... what is it :0  :uh:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i see him rolling in east side alot he also has a ford escort looks like the truck, that foo thinks he is riding clean


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

JUANGOTTI remember this LOL!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Mar 5 2010, 11:44 PM~16811113
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i see him rolling in east side alot he also has a ford escort looks like the truck, that foo thinks he is riding clean
> *


Dude check it out I took these
Yo Augie what does he have on top of the truck??????? Please get pics of the other car!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I rep fort worth. just want to promote fort worth events. no fued with d town. shout to the homies you know who you are. you show love and so will I.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 11:48 PM~16811140
> *I rep fort worth. just want to promote fort worth events. no fued with d town. shout to the homies you know who you are. you show love and so will I.
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 6 2010, 12:44 AM~16811114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah I do. I took a pic then you did and posted it first asshole :biggrin: 
He punked albert for his chair. LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 11:49 PM~16811150
> *hell yeah I do. I took a pic then you did and posted it first asshole :biggrin:
> He punked albert for his chair. LOL
> *


That was funny shit!!!!!! That chair was my girlfriends I showed her the pic it was funny as hell :biggrin: Sorry homie I dont have dail up I can post pics faster :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

bahahaha


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 11:52 PM~16811167
> *bahahaha
> *


U drinking 2nite???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 6 2010, 12:52 AM~16811173
> *U drinking 2nite???
> *


nope and I dont know why.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 11:53 PM~16811178
> *nope and I dont know why.
> *


LOL!!!!!! I am at home drinking I feel like a old man drinking at home and not going out


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 6 2010, 12:55 AM~16811198
> *LOL!!!!!! I am at home drinking I feel like a old man drinking at home and not going out
> *


IT WAS A BILL WEEK FOR ME. Plus I DONT need to spend cash. tryin to do big boy things with my ride.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

peep the sig. started a build up


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 11:56 PM~16811204
> *IT WAS A BILL WEEK FOR ME. Plus I DONT need to spend cash. tryin to do big boy things with my ride.
> *


Pm sent  Whacha think????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 6 2010, 01:00 AM~16811233
> *Pm sent  Whacha think????
> *


 :nicoderm: these boys aint ready


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 6 2010, 12:06 AM~16811258
> *:nicoderm: these boys aint ready
> *


Nice build link bro!!! Whatevr I can do to help jus let me know


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 6 2010, 01:09 AM~16811274
> *Nice build link bro!!! Whatevr I can do to help jus let me know
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 6 2010, 01:26 AM~16811596
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 6 2010, 12:10 AM~16810823
> *I agree with what you said completely. Seems a little childish. If you can make it to any events in dallas or even in other towns would be nice. Even if they dont come to ftw. I jus like to go when the time is available.
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin: J/k Bro.. My Wife ANd Kids Checked It Out To.. They LIked IT..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:wow: :biggrin: :420:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 6 2010, 07:09 AM~16811926
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  J/k Bro.. My Wife ANd Kids Checked It Out To.. They LIked IT..
> *



:biggrin: Yeah and i went with my daughters and her friends. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 6 2010, 07:55 AM~16812085
> *:biggrin: Yeah and i went with my daughters and her friends.  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 6 2010, 01:35 AM~16811053
> *TX MASSACRE  came correct with what he wrote...and The both of us have seen alot since we were in high school back in the 90's.. Dallas always had the upper hand on us I even remember a time when Rollerz Only from Dallas came down to roll Main st. In a rag Impala they had the rag half way up with the ROLLERZ banner hangin.... That right there people talked about for along time..... Now "WE" (Ft. Worth)  are putting it down just as strong as Dallas..... TX MASSACRE said it best when he said there are a lot of cool people to meet when we come together. I myself use to be in the whole Ft.Worth VS Dallas thing... After meeting Mando (Majestix), I WOULDN'T BE TELLIN ALOT OF PEOPLE YOU KNOW CHITO... :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

AAAAAALLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXXX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Mar 5 2010, 08:08 PM~16808371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:MEGAFASEPALM:



I feel wut you guys are saying about US vs THEM but I have a question!! Why have we not seen anyone else besides Subliminal (Much Props) DLR (Much Props) Majestics DFW (Much Props) In FOROS since the late 80s early 90s. If its about UNITY shouldnt the upper hand be helping a fellow rider out?? All I ever see is Fuck FOROS from people out that way. Always talking bout FOROS will never be on D-Towns level!! :uh: So when invited to come out they talk about ITS TOO FAR!! All I am gonna say is I aint going to the Majestix picnic! ITS TOO FAR!! I aint here to talk noise or hate on anyone just putting my 2 pennies out there!! Oh and by the way I will be at the 97.9 show!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 6 2010, 08:42 AM~16812245
> *I WOULDN'T BE TELLIN ALOT OF PEOPLE YOU KNOW CHITO... :biggrin:  :biggrin:</span>
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 6 2010, 08:22 AM~16812376
> *WESTSIDE!!
> 
> :MEGAFASEPALM:
> ...


    I feel ya


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 6 2010, 08:43 AM~16812247
> *AAAAAALLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXXX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Osoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 6 2010, 10:36 AM~16813097
> *Osoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Stop yelling in here its to early :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

hey so where is everyone meeting at tonight???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 6 2010, 11:40 AM~16813123
> *Stop yelling in here its to early :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Mar 6 2010, 12:11 PM~16813793
> *hey so where is everyone meeting at tonight???
> *


IM GOING TO TAKE MY RIDE OUT TO THE SONIC ON MAIN IF ANY1 ELSE WANTS TO KICK IT. WHO'S DOWN?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 6 2010, 03:45 PM~16814187
> *IM GOING TO TAKE MY RIDE OUT TO THE SONIC ON MAIN IF ANY1 ELSE WANTS TO KICK IT. WHO'S DOWN?
> *


im down wey ill be there


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I have to work tonight.


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 6 2010, 03:45 PM~16814187
> *IM GOING TO TAKE MY RIDE OUT TO THE SONIC ON MAIN IF ANY1 ELSE WANTS TO KICK IT. WHO'S DOWN?
> *


ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like yall are gonna have a few lows at sonic.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

i'll see you homies on main. No impala tho!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

U GO'N $Money Mike$,


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 6 2010, 12:48 PM~16813696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 6 2010, 07:54 PM~16815101
> *U GO'N $Money Mike$,
> *


I wish. Wife not feelin good. Gotta stay home tonite.  We jus got home from my daughters soccer game and dinner.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 6 2010, 02:48 PM~16813696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a really nice MC!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 6 2010, 12:48 PM~16813696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## west_13 (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 6 2010, 12:48 PM~16813696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn it man. Just got home from work.


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW (Feb 4, 2010)

EXIT 1 .....MY RIIMS!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 7 2010, 04:20 AM~16818298
> *EXIT 1 .....MY RIIMS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 7 2010, 02:48 PM~16820213
> *Sup Oso    :biggrin:
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE... ITS UGLY OUTSIDE...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2010, 08:46 PM~16808694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics of foros by the way are you spider man climbing the buildings to take those snap shots? Good view!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 7 2010, 04:51 PM~16821332
> *Nice pics of foros by the way are you spider man climbing the buildings to take those snap shots? Good view!
> *


The guy who took the pics lives in the old bank 1 tower down town. His name is Brian real cool guy.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I need a body man for some dents on my ride. Any one know a person who will come to my crib and repair some dents?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, west_13

Whats up lil homie.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG~G-RolliNSoloW_@Mar 7 2010, 04:20 AM~16818298
> *EXIT 1 .....MY RIIMS!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


What Happen?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2010, 06:04 PM~16821429
> *I need a body man for some dents on my ride. Any one know a person who will come to my crib and repair some dents?
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 7 2010, 03:43 PM~16821643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 7 2010, 05:43 PM~16821643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

If you havent sent your pictures for the six flags show please do Fernando is trying to get everything finished.... Thanks


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats up Foros? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 7 2010, 09:16 PM~16823191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Have A Safe Trip Back John, IC Joker....  
And All The Other Homie Rolling Back From Out There...


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 6 2010, 12:48 AM~16811136
> *Dude check it out  I took these
> Yo Augie what does he have on top of the truck??????? Please get pics of the other car!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I TOOK SOME PICS OF THAT TRUCK OFF OF THE MCDONALDS ON 35 AND BERRY JUST NEVER HAD THE CHANCE TO PUT THEM ON LIL. IT SHOULD DEFINITELY BE ON UGLY AS HELL FEST :biggrin:


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 5 2010, 07:14 PM~16808417
> *#2 not a house but a tree :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


IF THAT HOUSE WAS IN POLY SOMEONE WOULD HAVE JACKED THOSE BIKES REGARDLESS OF WERE THEY ARE. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

haha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning.. Itzzzzzzzzz Monday.... :420: :run:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 8 2010, 07:13 AM~16826214
> *Good Morning.. Itzzzzzzzzz Monday.... :420:  :run:
> *


Its MONDAY!!! :barf:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Mar 7 2010, 11:38 PM~16824228
> *IF THAT HOUSE WAS IN POLY SOMEONE WOULD HAVE JACKED THOSE BIKES REGARDLESS OF WERE THEY ARE. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Lots of scrap metal there!!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Mar 7 2010, 11:38 PM~16824228
> *IF THAT HOUSE WAS IN POLY SOMEONE WOULD HAVE JACKED THOSE BIKES REGARDLESS OF WERE THEY ARE. :biggrin:
> *


poly ? they didn't jacked yours :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

Whats up guy good monring


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Mar 8 2010, 09:18 AM~16826697
> *Whats up guy good monring
> *


  

Where you Guys Cruise At This Weekend?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, 80 Eldog, skidz


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2010, 01:28 PM~16828538
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I Use To Walk By That every Morning ... :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

ALEX WUZ UP DOGGY... WHEN R U COMIN OUT OUR WAY


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2010, 12:22 PM~16828499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHERE ARE THE COWS :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Mar 8 2010, 01:31 PM~16828555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are about 100 years to late.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2010, 12:34 PM~16828583
> *:h5:
> you are about 100 years to late.
> *


I KNOW ALL ABOUT FUNK TOWN TRUST ME


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 8 2010, 01:37 PM~16828612
> *I KNOW ALL ABOUT FUNK TOWN TRUST ME
> *


 :thumbsup: You from the funk?


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2010, 01:49 PM~16828700
> *:thumbsup:  You from the funk?
> *


 :nono: :nono: but we represent da DFW got luv for all we all share da same passion lowriding :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 8 2010, 01:32 PM~16828566
> *ALEX WUZ UP DOGGY... WHEN R U COMIN OUT OUR WAY
> *


When I Get My 61 Going


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Raining Cats and Dogs here in Denton!!  



Mike we still have a date tomorrow!! :happysad: NO ****!! HOOTERS!! LMK!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 8 2010, 05:03 PM~16829680
> *Raining Cats and Dogs here in Denton!!
> Mike we still have a date tomorrow!!  :happysad: NO ****!! HOOTERS!! LMK!!
> *



Sorry I can't make it. Got deliveries in Dallas tomorrow.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2010, 12:27 PM~16828529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  If i remember to take my camera I will get a pic of the hells half acre one...Cool pics


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

wassup foros


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 8 2010, 08:13 PM~16831256
> *wassup foros
> *



BUENO BUENO!!!


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2010, 02:22 PM~16828499
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Whats up juan! :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 9 2010, 12:19 AM~16834461
> *uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: Whats up homie!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red22_@Mar 8 2010, 01:47 PM~16829102
> *:nono:  :nono: but we represent da DFW got luv for all we all share da same passion lowriding  :thumbsup:
> *


  :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 8 2010, 12:37 PM~16828612
> *I KNOW ALL ABOUT FUNK TOWN TRUST ME
> *



SUP MIKE WHEN YOU BRING THE 61 RAG U HAVE IN CALI???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Mar 8 2010, 07:05 PM~16831168
> *  If i remember to take my camera I will get  a pic of the hells half acre one...Cool pics
> *


yes sir.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 8 2010, 11:08 PM~16834330
> *:biggrin:  Whats up juan!  :wave:
> *


chillen just got off work.


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

SELLING THE RIMS OFF MY CUTLASS JUST ORDERED ME A NEW SET. 
HAS NEW TIRES. THE ONLY FLAWS IS THAT ONE RIM HAS A LEAK AND ANOTHER ONE IS CURB CHECKED. ASKING $350 OBO HAS RAIDERS KNOCKOFFS


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Mar 9 2010, 04:11 AM~16836303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BTW U CAN TEXT ME AT 682 - 465 - 9141


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 9 2010, 06:49 AM~16836623
> *:biggrin:
> *


Gooooooooooooooooood Morning! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 9 2010, 08:12 AM~16836692
> *Gooooooooooooooooood Morning!  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 9 2010, 08:50 AM~16836830
> *x2*


Whats up danny!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 9 2010, 09:10 AM~16836915
> *Whats up danny!
> *


 :wave: Q-vole


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup People of FOROS!!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Mar 8 2010, 11:42 PM~16835265
> *SUP MIKE WHEN YOU BRING THE 61 RAG U HAVE IN CALI???
> *


its here already ,AND AVAILBLE FOR VEIWING JUST DONT POCKET ANY TRIM OR GET ANY OF THAT GOOD OLE RUST INTO THOSE OPEN WOUNDS :biggrin: ......HEY!!!!! HOWD YOU KNOW I HAD A RAG ACE..... OH I KNOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 9 2010, 09:33 AM~16837440
> *its here already ,AND AVAILBLE FOR VEIWING JUST DONT POCKET ANY TRIM OR GET ANY OF THAT GOOD OLE RUST INTO THOSE OPEN WOUNDS :biggrin: ......HEY!!!!! HOWD YOU KNOW I HAD A RAG ACE..... OH I KNOW :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 Post Up Some Pic...


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 9 2010, 09:17 AM~16836946
> *:wave:  Q-vole*


What time you usually home bro so i can swing by and drop off my a-arms?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 9 2010, 09:10 AM~16837718
> *:0  Post Up Some Pic...
> *


WILL DO ALEX


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Mar 9 2010, 03:11 AM~16836303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DECIDED TO KEEP IT ????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 9 2010, 10:36 AM~16837929
> *WILL DO ALEX
> *


 :drama:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 9 2010, 12:20 AM~16834480
> *:biggrin: Whats up homie!
> *


Not much bro just chillin...2wasss up every 1 uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Ey Juan you can find that pop a dent shit at cvs or walgreens :rofl:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Mar 9 2010, 05:11 AM~16836303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 9 2010, 11:21 AM~16838277
> *Ey Juan you can find that pop a dent shit at cvs or walgreens :rofl:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

david pm sent


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 9 2010, 11:21 AM~16838277
> *Ey Juan you can find that pop a dent shit at cvs or walgreens :rofl:
> *


 :0


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 9 2010, 10:38 AM~16837937
> *DECIDED TO KEEP IT ????
> *


I was a good deal!! :run:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 9 2010, 01:58 PM~16839686
> *Sup Foros
> *


sup big dog


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 9 2010, 11:24 AM~16837813
> *What time you usually home bro so i can swing by and drop off my a-arms?
> *


 Pm send


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 9 2010, 10:38 AM~16837937
> *DECIDED TO KEEP IT ????
> *


YEAH HOPEFULLY ILL BE OUT BY EASTER CAHINGING IT UP A BIT


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Steven Cutty from Suenoz Realez...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 9 2010, 10:57 PM~16844802
> *Steven Cutty from Suenoz Realez...
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> Steven Cutty from Suenoz Realez...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 9 2010, 09:57 PM~16844802
> *Steven Cutty from Suenoz Realez...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > Steven Cutty from Suenoz Realez...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Oscar For Helping Me Out Tonight... I Owe You Big TIme..


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up and good morning to much caffeine in one day LOL can't sleep


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

just got off work.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 9 2010, 11:21 PM~16845909
> *Thanks Oscar For Helping Me Out Tonight... I Owe You Big TIme..
> *


No problem :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater+Mar 10 2010, 01:45 AM~16847197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  


Gooooooooooood Morning!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2010, 01:29 AM~16847402
> *  just got off work.
> *


Good question we're you working :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros....



Gona look good when you get done with it Danny


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 7 2010, 08:16 PM~16823191
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos junk is that :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 10 2010, 12:21 AM~16845909
> *Thanks Oscar For Helping Me Out Tonight... I Owe You Big TIme..
> *


 :h5: :nicoderm: I SEE YALL PUTTING SOME CHROME ON :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 10 2010, 10:05 AM~16848826
> *:h5:  :nicoderm: I SEE YALL PUTTING SOME CHROME ON :biggrin:
> *


 :naughty: :run: :sprint: :h5:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Mar 10 2010, 12:17 AM~16845859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 were is the pics or it didn't happen. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 10 2010, 10:46 AM~16849238
> *
> were is the pics or it didn't happen. :biggrin:
> *



No Pics But David Is Our Witness :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I wana see some pics of it Loco


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 10 2010, 12:05 PM~16849437
> *No Pics But David Is Our Witness  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 10 2010, 11:11 AM~16849499
> *  I wana see some pics of it Loco
> *


To Busy Last Night Didnt have Time To Take Pics :happysad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone else get any hail???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 10 2010, 11:25 AM~16849607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bean Size Hail :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, ramirez23

:0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 10 2010, 07:17 AM~16847927
> *:run:
> Where You Work At Juan?
> 
> ...


new breed


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Mar 10 2010, 10:01 AM~16848784
> *whos junk is that :biggrin:
> *


The junk you fixing to work on!!!!! :run: :run: :banghead:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 10 2010, 12:48 PM~16850411-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 10 2010, 12:33 PM~16849674
> *Bean Size Hail :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*4 Members: BAD TIMES 79, 81.7.TX., tples65, Loco 61* :wave: :wave:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79+Mar 10 2010, 01:10 PM~16850586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Mar 10 2010, 02:10 PM~16850586
> *4 Members: BAD TIMES 79, 81.7.TX., tples65, Loco 61  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wow: :h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bout to kick off another one


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2010, 02:47 PM~16851366
> *Bout to kick off another one
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, People's Choice

Sup Tim??


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 10 2010, 05:15 PM~16852477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, califas


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Mar 9 2010, 10:57 PM~16844802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:ugh:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 11 2010, 12:00 AM~16856173
> * Danny Gets Down :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :yes: he will be doing my car here in a couple weeks :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 11 2010, 12:10 AM~16856283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: did you take this pic bro? haha


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 10 2010, 12:01 PM~16850514
> *The junk you fixing to work on!!!!! :run:  :run:  :banghead:
> *


 :biggrin:  :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 10 2010, 11:29 PM~16856526
> *:uh: did you take this pic bro? haha
> *


Yeah In Mexico :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Morning


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT Wake Up Everybody... Hittin Three Wheel :happysad:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 11 2010, 08:17 AM~16858566
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 10 2010, 10:03 PM~16856202
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need to diet :angry:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 11 2010, 07:44 AM~16858443
> *TTT  Wake Up Everybody... Hittin Three Wheel :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :boink:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 11 2010, 06:44 AM~16858443
> *TTT  Wake Up Everybody... Hittin Three Wheel :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


*GOODMORNING FOROS* :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Listen Live To PHILY PHIL!!

http://www.stickam.com/1upradio


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Mar 11 2010, 11:57 AM~16859585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 11 2010, 08:44 AM~16858443
> *TTT  Wake Up Everybody... Hittin Three Wheel :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


HITTIN 3-WHEEL??? ID RATHER BE HITTIN DAT AZZ!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Mar 11 2010, 12:00 AM~16856173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 We are ready when you are. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 11 2010, 01:01 PM~16860201
> *HITTIN 3-WHEEL??? ID RATHER BE HITTIN DAT AZZ!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 11 2010, 06:44 AM~16858443
> *TTT  Wake Up Everybody... Hittin Three Wheel :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: me and the homies <<<<<<<<:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 11 2010, 12:08 PM~16860273
> *
> *


Sup Homie??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 11 2010, 11:55 AM~16860139
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 11 2010, 01:03 PM~16860225
> *.We are ready when you are. :thumbsup:*


 ill see you on the 26th homie


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Finally got around to putting in my new Adex's.. Not quite finished but close...
What da you think??  Took it to the Phx show anyway..



Waiting to get in to the show..


My lonely little bike..


Rebun aka IC Jokers peddle car..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Pic's from Phx show; Not sure who took these pic's???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 11 2010, 01:34 PM~16861059
> *Pic's from Phx show; Not sure who took these pic's???
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 11 2010, 01:34 PM~16861059
> *Pic's from Phx show; Not sure who took these pic's???
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :naughty: :drama:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 11 2010, 12:34 PM~16861059
> *Pic's from Phx show; Not sure who took these pic's???
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros  

Good pics Homie John


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Mar 11 2010, 02:26 PM~16860968-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

J/K.... glad you made it back with no problems. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 11 2010, 03:29 PM~16862318
> *:thumbsup:  Looks real good John...did you bring those girls back with you? :naughty:
> *


Only as far as the Arizona / New Mexico boarder


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 11 2010, 03:44 PM~16861793
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THIS PLACE... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 11 2010, 03:45 PM~16862490
> *Only as far as the Arizona / New Mexico boarder
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 11 2010, 04:04 PM~16862702
> *I LIKE THIS PLACE... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 11 2010, 02:34 PM~16861059
> *Pic's from Phx show; Not sure who took these pic's???
> 
> 
> ...


I bet your blood pressure was all high!! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

baha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 11 2010, 04:35 PM~16863007
> *I bet your blood pressure was all high!!  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :run: :naughty:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 3882
817Lowrider 2653
fortworthmex 1428
teal62impala 1095
theoso8 915
$Money Mike$ 795
81.7.TX. 765
Elpintor 633
$Rollin Rich$ 82 547
ESTRELLA420LUV 433
J-RAY 421
TechniquesOG 407
80 Eldog 340
SINICTX 296
blanco 291
sixty7imp 264
Texas Massacre 259
BIG George! 253
DFWEntertainment 253
Homie Styln 235
TheTexasGoldPlater 233
BAD TIMES 79 222
BIG AUGIE 206
ms_tx_legend214 189
C-LO9492 172
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 169
SWEET*LIL*V 144
juangotti 113
boricua87 100
Lil_Jesse 99
FORTWORTHAZTEC 98
Macias 98
Texas 61 Impala 91
RollinBlue 88
Forgiven 63 87
TX86cutty817 85
tples65 84
SHOELACES 80
THE MAJESTICS TX 80
VENOM65 80
94 SS 74
dunk420 64
Coca Pearl 60
A&mCustoms 58
Sin7 51
Streetlife72 47
artisticdream63 38
bigstew22 37
Regal85TX 36
FunkytownRoller 36
ericg 35
1bad-azz cadi 34
TopCopOG 33
SEISKUATRO,SS 33
radicalkingz 32
5811MSgtP 30
214monte 28
Bad Mamma Jamma 27
214pinkcandy 27
{belinda} 25
ENOUGH SAID 24
Latin Thug 24
green ice 23
Fleetwood94 23
Skim 22
ese screw 19
the fan 86 18
SOUTHERN64 18
D-TOWN 78 18
LOLOMomaGP 17
TOP DOG '64 17
BlazinLow89 17
irving customz1 15
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 15
project 79 15
HEARTBREAKER 15
MAJESTIX 13
Carlos Polishing 13
rollin64 12
benjamin6973 12
-SUPER62- 11
las_crucez 10
U.L.C. Texas 10
.:Vato Loco:. 9
LUNALUNATICO817 9
show-bound 9
83SCutDog 9
Str8crazy80 9
Estrella Car Club 8
Biz-MN 8
red22 8
Same_Ol_Cutty 8
A&M customs 7
Wildmint 7
817LoLo 7
PIMPnamedSLICKBACK 7
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 7
ZEUS DA GOD 7
emeraldpassion63 7
ULA 7
meanOne 6
double o 6
spider 53 6
817cutty 6
OJ Hydraulics 6
BIRDYLUV 5
jorgemartinezis1 5
chevythang 5
jbrazy 5
ICED BOXX 5
EVANASTY 5
mrpuppet 5
califas 5
Austin Ace 5
RO68RAG 5
ROBERTO G 4
mrchavez 4
regal ryda 4
53BOMBA 4
214loco 4
Chi-Town boi 4
texican 4
Freelance Photo 4
SA ROLLERZ 4
JapanTech 4
BIG TEX 3
72montemz 3
SLFirstLady 3
LIL JR..TEJAS 3
DANNY'S 66 3
resname93 3
HUSKY 3
kluna 3
dallas_cutty 3
I TrAvIeSo I 3
payroll77 3
jvasquez 3
MiKLO 3
WestTexas_lowlow 3
lowriviera 3
68droppa 3
DOUGHBOY940 3
Chucks 3
-2-5-3- 2
prieto 2
Yogi 2
Texas Honey 2
GABRIEL(SCARFACE) 2
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY 2
trufriend 2
$CHARLIE BOY$ 2
dannysnty 2
gonzo2000 2
EL_PACHUCO69 2
shrimpscampi 2
LENETOWNTX 2
caddyboy 2
STATION X 2
SoTexCustomz 2
9-lives 2
I.C. Joker 2
Elsuno 2
richie562 2
--JUICE-- 2
CHEVY 1 2
BigLazy903 2
diamondhill 2
FIRME80 1
MAAANDO 1
Lil Carol 1
runninlow 1
BAGGD 1
west_13 1
rollin_caddys 1
mrs.Lazy 1
bubbas 76 ghouse 1
KINGPIN ENT 1
pancho76006 1
PIQUE86 1
dant'e20 1
Pepper69R 1
$COLOROFMONEY$ 1
1regio3 1
RALPH_DOGG 1
brn2ridelo 1
SHOW & GO 214 1
certified g 1
happynew31 1
BoyleHeights323 1
BIG~G-RolliNSoloW 1
abel 1
rookiefromcali 1
GCORONA53 1
valley_legendz 1
$woop 1
KeK21 that Pimp 1
_Bandido_ 1
DUVAL 1
StreetStyleChicago 1
I G0T DAT 1
ThatOneEmoKid 1
slickpanther 1
DALLAS-G 1
JASJR 1
miguel62 1
BIG DAWG 1
playamade 1
T o i l e t 1
D!!! 1
mrbg 1
Siim123 1
westsidebagos 1
GATO ***** 1
OH MY GOD 86 1
INDIVIDUALS 4LIFE 1
mid-texrollers 1
Switch Man Jr. 1
chromeandpaint 1
Pympsta2g2 1
biggboy 1
machine 1
spreadinglies 1
84Homies 1
lowlow_66 1
King61! 1
locotoys 1
k louie 1
ASANTIEXT 1
ryderz 1
Mr. A 1
streetrider 1
cheloRO75 1
elpayaso 1
largecarcartel 1
juiced88caprice 1
FatboyR&T 1
Big Bruce 1
HANK_HILL 1
Dred504 1
VGP 1
RAY_512 1
str8_tripn_82 1
MJuan#1 1
lowcas06 1
2DR '84 1
Malobu 79 1
68caprice 1
hoodcamino 1
Drop top 63 1
bigdaddy 1
regalman806 1


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2010, 07:50 PM~16865484
> *Loco 61  3882
> 817Lowrider  2653
> fortworthmex  1428
> ...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2010, 09:50 PM~16865484
> *Loco 61  3882
> 817Lowrider  2653
> fortworthmex  1428
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2010, 08:50 PM~16865484
> *Loco 61  3882:ugh:
> 817Lowrider  2653
> fortworthmex  1428
> ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2010, 09:50 PM~16865484
> *Loco 61  3882
> 817Lowrider  2653
> fortworthmex  1428
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> Loco 61 3882
> 817Lowrider 2653
> fortworthmex 1428
> teal62impala 1095
> ...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, TheTexasGoldPlater
:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 11 2010, 11:41 PM~16866398
> *DONT CALL YOURSELF A LOWRIDER IF YOU DONT DRIVE YOUR SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! STAY ACTIVE IN THE GAME AND THE LOVE WILL OVER SHADOW THE HATE!!!!!... AND EMBRACE ALL WHO WILL CONTRIBUTE TO KEEPING THE MOVEMENT ALIVE!!!!! STRICTLY RIDAZ LOWRIDER CAR CLUB... WHERE .. DIVERSITY ,UNITY, LEADING BY EXAMPLE MEANS EVERTHING....
> *


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2010, 12:13 AM~16866863
> *DONT CALL YOURSELF A LOWRIDER IF YOU DONT DRIVE YOUR SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!! STAY ACTIVE IN THE GAME AND THE LOVE WILL OVER SHADOW THE HATE!!!!!... AND EMBRACE ALL WHO WILL CONTRIBUTE TO KEEPING THE MOVEMENT ALIVE!!!!! STRICTLY RIDAZ LOWRIDER CAR CLUB... WHERE .. DIVERSITY ,UNITY, LEADING BY EXAMPLE MEANS EVERTHING....
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

GOD morning!! Its Friday!!! :rimshot:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 12 2010, 08:26 AM~16868501
> *GOD morning!! Its Friday!!! :rimshot:
> *


TGIF!!!! :run: :h5:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 12 2010, 08:37 AM~16868535
> *TGIF!!!!  :run:  :h5:
> *


SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT!!! 
:420: :420: :naughty:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 11 2010, 10:41 PM~16866398
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, TheTexasGoldPlater
> :wave:
> *


What's up homie see yall tonight


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

c4RY-eJgHHs&feature=related



Feels Like A Good Day..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, SHOELACES


uffin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2010, 09:02 AM~16868981
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, SHOELACES
> uffin:
> *


whats up any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up locos! :h5: :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 11 2010, 09:50 PM~16865484
> *Loco 61   3882
> 817Lowrider  2653
> fortworthmex  1428
> ...


i need to get off this addicting shit :wow:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 12 2010, 10:56 AM~16869371
> *wus up locos! :h5:  :wave:
> *


sup bro..post some pics of your ride


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 12 2010, 10:40 AM~16869741
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 12 2010, 09:07 AM~16869020
> *whats up any pics?  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, TOP DOG '64

 Sup Mando??


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2010, 11:08 AM~16869962
> *:wow:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2010, 11:08 AM~16869962
> *:wow:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 12 2010, 09:01 AM~16868615
> *SEE EVERYONE TONIGHT!!! FIRST RD ON ME!!!
> :420:  :420:  :naughty:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 11 2010, 04:04 PM~16862702
> *I LIKE THIS PLACE... :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO!!!!!!!! my house is like three exits away. ill probably take my ride out there tonight.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

oohh damn I didnt know easter was around the corner. I need to step it up.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 11 2010, 12:34 PM~16861059
> *Pic's from Phx show; Not sure who took these pic's???
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

we'll see everyone at the ULC meet tonight ...... who's bringing popcorn? :drama: :drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2010, 12:55 PM~16871434
> *oohh damn I didnt know easter was around the corner. I need to step it up.
> *


x2 jaunito .... already


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 12 2010, 09:40 AM~16869741
> *:run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> 
> 
> ...


george bush is a cop in Fort worth now :0 :uh: aw hell naw!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi+Mar 12 2010, 04:41 PM~16872800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait for easter. gonna bring my ride.yall going to the ulc or ula easter picnic?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

1961 Billet Grille Guard Tips. $135.00 Shipped.. Last Ones Dont Need These Also Have Some For A 59 Impala $140.00 Shipped..


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2010, 04:57 PM~16872939
> *I gotta work tonight.
> cant wait for easter. gonna bring my ride.yall going to the ulc or ula easter picnic?
> *


ULC :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red22_@Mar 12 2010, 05:12 PM~16873082
> *ULC  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 12 2010, 05:56 PM~16872926
> *george bush is a cop in Fort worth now :0  :uh:  aw hell naw!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


lmao...i know huh...


c yall at the meeting tonight :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 12 2010, 07:23 PM~16873770
> *lmao...i know huh...
> c yall at the meeting tonight :0
> *



:0 :0 There is a first time for everything :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 12 2010, 07:51 PM~16874027
> *:0  :0  There is a second time for everything :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 12 2010, 09:23 AM~16869611
> *sup bro..post some pics of your ride
> *


yea let me get some and then i will bug guey you can come by the crib cuz im rite around the corner from you ! :biggrin: :wow: :loco:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 13 2010, 12:51 AM~16877135
> *yea let me get some and then i will bug guey you can come by the crib cuz im rite around the corner from you ! :biggrin:  :wow:  :loco:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats up peeps. Just got off work.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 12 2010, 02:59 PM~16872959
> *1961 Billet Grille Guard Tips. $135.00 Shipped..  Last Ones Dont Need These  Also Have Some  For A 59 Impala $140.00 Shipped..
> 
> 
> ...


Can u get these for a 63?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 12 2010, 09:51 PM~16877135
> *yea let me get some and then i will bug guey you can come by the crib cuz im rite around the corner from you ! :biggrin:  :wow:  :loco:
> *


Yo... was sup George! I hv some swivels for sale... u might want them for ur MC...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

How was the meeting yesterday? Some one pm me the essentials.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

who is rollin tonight???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Mar 13 2010, 03:50 PM~16880930
> *who is rollin tonight???
> *


PAC-MAN FIGHT TONIGHT!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 13 2010, 04:13 PM~16881382
> *PAC-MAN FIGHT TONIGHT!!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


man foo thats not a fight, manny is goin to win.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Mar 13 2010, 05:22 PM~16881439
> *man foo thats not a fight, manny is goin to win.
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

NO CRUISIN GOING DOWN OUT HERE WHAT ABOU OUT THERE FUNK TOWN ...... FRESH COILS SO IM READY TO SWANG!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

DAMN!!!!!!!! I GUESS ILL WATCH DIFFERENT STROKES RE-RUNS TONIGHT SINECE NOTHINGS GOING DOWN :happysad:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 13 2010, 07:49 PM~16883035
> *DAMN!!!!!!!! I GUESS ILL WATCH DIFFERENT STROKES RE-RUNS TONIGHT SINECE NOTHINGS GOING DOWN :happysad:
> *


U SHOULD OF CALLED FIDEL BIG HOMIE THERE OUT ROLLING TONIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

YEA THEY ARE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Mar 13 2010, 09:48 PM~16883977
> *U SHOULD OF CALLED FIDEL BIG HOMIE THERE OUT ROLLING TONIGHT :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn ! MAYBEE NEXT WEEK BIG AUGIE , HEY GEORGE WUS CRACKIN HOMIE!!! THANKS AGAIN FOR THE PLUG BIG AUGIE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

tonight's fights remind me why I dont watch boxing.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

QUE PASO JAUNITO......... :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 14 2010, 12:05 AM~16884417
> *QUE PASO JAUNITO......... :wave:
> *


sup dog. sitten here chillen.


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Was chillin at tha fight :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> > Steven Cutty from Suenoz Realez...
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks good Danny mine is next :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

selling a comple rocker panel set for a G body cutlass minus clips they are gold but will need to be Re chromed or gold plated asking 120 firm 817 376 7716 Luis


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What up Foros???


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 14 2010, 01:39 AM~16885249
> *Steven said, " STOP HATING and put hydraulics on your car."
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 14 2010, 03:39 AM~16885249
> *Steven said, " STOP HATING and put hydraulics on your car."
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good Danny as always!!!!


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 14 2010, 03:39 AM~16885249
> *Steven said, " STOP HATING and put hydraulics on your car."
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good danny! saw it in person today... im next haha


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 14 2010, 04:24 PM~16888197
> *
> *



anybody wanna go for a cruz today me rollin 64 are going to hit tha streets later onif anyone wants to roll hit us up


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Mar 14 2010, 03:26 PM~16888505
> *anybody wanna go for a cruz today me rollin 64 are going to hit tha streets later onif anyone wants to roll hit us up
> 
> 
> *


WHAT TIME


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 14 2010, 05:27 PM~16888514
> *WHAT TIME
> *



7:00 or 7:30


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I think dre is at trinity homie.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

seen this at the hemphill car wash today


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

no one told me.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 14 2010, 09:35 PM~16890699
> *seen this at the hemphill car wash today
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2010, 10:39 PM~16890755
> *no one told me.
> *


Its cuz u missed the meeting bro.... Lmao just kiddin


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 14 2010, 10:57 PM~16891054
> *Its cuz u missed the meeting bro.... Lmao just kiddin
> *


  Damn it. LMAO I will be out there soon.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 14 2010, 10:57 PM~16891054
> *Its cuz u missed the meeting bro.... Lmao just kiddin
> *



LOL!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 14 2010, 11:06 PM~16891188
> *LOL!
> *


whats up Mike.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2010, 11:08 PM~16891222
> *whats up Mike.
> *


Back on this lonely ole highway. Too much traffic between San Antonio and Ftw today. Set me back 1.5 hrs. But.....there was a lot of leg shots today !
:biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

GOOD MORNING FOROS


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

GOOOOD MORNING FOROS!! :biggrin: 

We kicked it at Trinity for a couple of hours yesterday! We need to bring that back!! Every Sunday 4pm!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 15 2010, 08:26 AM~16893829
> *GOOOOD MORNING FOROS!!  :biggrin:
> 
> We kicked it at Trinity for a couple of hours yesterday! We need to bring that back!! Every Sunday 4pm!!
> *



Good morning Dre! Wish I was in town on sundays. One of these days your gonna have to stop by on your way home and check out the 64. I live off of 156 in Justin. I GOT BEER! :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 14 2010, 10:35 PM~16890699
> *seen this at the hemphill car wash today
> 
> 
> ...


MISS OUT :banghead:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 15 2010, 08:31 AM~16893842
> *Good morning Dre! Wish I was in town on sundays. One of these days your gonna have to stop by on your way home and check out the 64. I live off of 156 in Justin. I GOT BEER! :biggrin:
> *


Sup Money Mike! 
I'll stop by sometime this week if I aint working late!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Everybody... :420:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Good morning peeps....


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:run:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 15 2010, 09:56 AM~16894247
> *Sup Everybody... :420:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:wave: :tongue:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, fortworthmex, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, theoso8, tples65


:0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 15 2010, 10:07 AM~16894359
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Loco 61, fortworthmex, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, theoso8, tples65
> :0
> *


Canton lleno :briggin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 15 2010, 09:07 AM~16894359
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Loco 61, fortworthmex, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, theoso8, tples65
> :0
> *


EVERYBODY ON SPRING BREAK???? :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 15 2010, 10:20 AM~16894457
> *EVERYBODY ON SPRING BREAK????  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 15 2010, 08:45 AM~16893891
> *Sup Money Mike!
> I'll stop by sometime this week if I aint working late!
> *


Best day for me is friday. I get home fairly early that day.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 15 2010, 10:20 AM~16894457
> *EVERYBODY ON SPRING BREAK????  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :0 :boink: :boink: :run:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 15 2010, 01:14 PM~16895979
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MAS PUTO!!!!! HAHA!!!! :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

whats good :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 15 2010, 12:37 PM~16895620
> *Best day for me is friday. I get home fairly early that day.
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: Sup pepe... X2


> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Mar 14 2010, 07:17 AM~16885456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 15 2010, 01:14 PM~16895979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 15 2010, 12:27 PM~16896574
> *How much?
> *


i already bought it bro ! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

They Will Be Filming Lowriders And Hot Chicks From Extreme Design @ J Pepe's TV Show 2701 North Stemmons Freeway, Dallas @ 5:00 Tuesday 3-16-10... ... If you Can Go Out There And Get Pics of your Ride With Some Good Looking Models .. 


http://www.jpepes.com/


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 15 2010, 12:14 PM~16895979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :boink: :boink: :run: :barf:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

One More Time :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> =================================
> 
> Look's like some'n out of broke back mtn.. :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Hahaha WTF is up with this gay shit...lmao


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

What is broke back mtn?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 15 2010, 11:14 AM~16895979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 15 2010, 07:08 PM~16899994
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wats up George how is the Monte coming along?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 15 2010, 04:28 PM~16899045
> *What is broke back mtn?
> *


HOMIE JOHN'S FAVORITE MOVIE


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 15 2010, 03:20 PM~16897002
> *i already bought it bro ! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


how much you want?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning erybody! Puro pinche rain today!!!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Wut up Alex you putting the 61 in the six flag show I though I saw the pic right on homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Next meeting we need to start collecting the Easter eggs.. Take up a collection for port-a-potty's $250) and for the lowrider bikes..


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Is there a list for this years shows and picnics? :dunno:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 16 2010, 09:49 AM~16905814
> *Is there a list for this years shows and picnics? :dunno:
> *


YES SIR PM ALEX HE SHOULD HAVE SOME LEFTOVERS FROM THE LAST ULC MEET!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 15 2010, 04:45 PM~16897597
> *One More Time  :0
> 
> 
> ...


I got it downloaded.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 16 2010, 08:43 AM~16904841
> *Wut up Alex you putting the 61 in the six flag show I though I saw the pic right on homie
> *


 :nicoderm: :run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 16 2010, 08:43 AM~16904841
> *Wut up Alex you putting the 61 in the six flag show I though I saw the pic right on homie
> *


Yup...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Mar 16 2010, 10:49 AM~16905814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 16 2010, 01:01 PM~16906820
> *Yup...
> *


 :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Macias, teal62impala, TheTexasGoldPlater
whats up big homies???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looking For Some CHROME 3 Ton Springs... PM Me Plz


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco you got it runnin?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 16 2010, 02:02 PM~16906823
> *
> *



Hook it up fool! :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Mar 16 2010, 02:15 PM~16907906
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Macias, teal62impala, TheTexasGoldPlater
> whats up big homies???
> *


What's up Hector


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 16 2010, 04:40 PM~16908732
> *Sup Loco you got it runnin?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 16 2010, 12:01 PM~16906820
> *Yup...
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it!!!


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 16 2010, 08:29 PM~16911038
> *:0  :thumbsup: Can't wait to see it!!!
> *



me too i know it looks good!!


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

selling a comple rocker panel set for a G body cutlass minus clips they are gold but will need to be Re chromed or gold plated asking 120 firm 817 376 7716 Luis


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 16 2010, 02:39 PM~16908135
> *Looking For Some CHROME 3 Ton Springs... PM Me Plz
> *


You should call up Thomas he might have some :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 16 2010, 10:18 PM~16912603
> *You should call up Thomas he might have some :biggrin:
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 17 2010, 06:08 AM~16914636
> *:420:
> *


X2 :420: :420:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, SHOELACES


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 17 2010, 07:37 AM~16914859
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, SHOELACES
> 
> ...











u know how many pages i've gone thru :scrutinize:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Good morning Foros!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

mayne i havent been on here for a min ie missed alot whutz good 2 my lay it low fam


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES+Mar 17 2010, 08:19 AM~16915077-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT for da 817


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama: :ninja: 

SY9DVL2eMKQ&feature=sub


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 17 2010, 10:33 AM~16915912
> *TTT for da 817
> *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, red22, Loco 61
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 17 2010, 10:38 AM~16915950
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, red22, Loco 61
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey Loco 61 who stripped ur ride? Looks good.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi+Mar 17 2010, 10:38 AM~16915950-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2010, 10:36 AM~16916512
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

what u doing tonight loco?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 15 2010, 09:52 PM~16901550
> *HOMIE JOHN'S FAVORITE MOVIE
> *


Yea Rich gave me all the details on it, he told me it would be a modern classic... :wow:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My lady and me headed back to Hawaii..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Mar 17 2010, 03:59 PM~16918803-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 17 2010, 05:56 PM~16919835
> *My lady and me headed back to Hawaii..
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 17 2010, 09:02 PM~16922599
> *:420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 17 2010, 04:34 PM~16918583
> *:wave:
> *


sup homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

morning Everyone............... :420:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 18 2010, 07:25 AM~16925129
> *morning Everyone...............  :420:
> *



sup Alex!


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Mar 18 2010, 07:01 AM~16925218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup FOROS!! Supposed to be cold this weekend!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 18 2010, 08:04 AM~16925515
> *Sup FOROS!! Supposed to be cold this weekend!!
> *


 hno:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:run:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Mar 25 2007, 10:11 AM~7547577
> *BIG TURN OUT ON HEMPHILL ST. CAR WASH!!!!! HERE IS SOME PICS ON HOW WE DO IT IN FT. WORTH!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


I miss my regal... Jose 62 impala should be out nxt mnth with sumthing new... and my 65 will be out this weekend will be out this Sunday after the show... anyone cruising this Sunday after da show?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 18 2010, 11:15 AM~16926405
> *I miss my regal... Jose 62 impala should be out nxt mnth with sumthing new... and my 65 will be out this weekend will be out this Sunday after the show... anyone cruising this Sunday after da show?
> *


Trinity Park?? Im down!! Might be cold tho!! I dont have anything special!! Prime Time 64!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 18 2010, 08:26 AM~16926497
> *Trinity Park?? Im down!! Might be cold tho!! I dont have anything special!! Prime Time 64!!  :biggrin:
> *


Cool... no one goin 2 sonic after da show or after da park? 
Me and lil jesse with the green mc will be out on main... drivin the cars to the 817 after da show.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 18 2010, 11:52 AM~16926707
> *Cool... no one goin 2 sonic after da show or after da park?
> Me and lil jesse with the green mc will be out on main... drivin the cars to the 817 after da show.
> *


Fuck it I'll roll straight to Sonic after the show!


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 18 2010, 11:20 AM~16926924
> *Fuck it I'll roll straight to Sonic after the show!
> *


x2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817cutty_@Mar 18 2010, 11:28 AM~16926991
> *x2
> *


 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 18 2010, 09:20 AM~16926924
> *Fuck it I'll roll straight to Sonic after the show!
> *


Cool....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Well the elco is down went to pull it out yesterday and had two freeze plugs layin on the floor got the motor ready to come out it will be back soon!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 18 2010, 10:20 AM~16926924
> *Fuck it I'll roll straight to Sonic after the show!
> *


I wish I could roll I'm still waiting on my new Lincoln its. At the body shop getting repainted but ill be out their soon :biggrin:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

What Sonic is the cruz at? New to FW


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Mar 18 2010, 09:53 PM~16931704
> *What Sonic is the cruz at? New to FW
> *


The one off Main... just north of the Stockyards...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Posts: 4
Joined: Sep 2009
From: *Juarez Mx* to FortWorth Tx
Car Club: looking for club in the DFW
 what side of fw you stay at bro?


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 18 2010, 08:07 PM~16931863
> *The one off Main... just north of the Stockyards...
> *


 C-ya on the blvd....... Just be on the look out for a ford pinto on 26's. JK
Thanxz theoso8 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Mar 18 2010, 07:53 PM~16931704
> *What Sonic is the cruz at? New to FW
> *


Welcome to the 817 homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 18 2010, 08:26 PM~16932126
> *Posts: 4
> Joined: Sep 2009
> From: Juarez Mx to FortWorth Tx
> ...


 East of FTW in Haltom city


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 18 2010, 08:28 PM~16932159
> *Welcome to the 817 homie!!! :biggrin:
> *



Thanxz , It's good to know pepole in the lowrider lifestyle state of mind..


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

IMPALAS MAGAZINE JUST CONFIRMED...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Mar 18 2010, 08:42 PM~16932333
> *Thanxz , It's good to know pepole in the  lowrider lifestyle state of mind..
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Mar 18 2010, 10:28 PM~16932150
> *C-ya on the blvd.......  Just be  on the look out for a ford pinto on 26's. JK
> Thanxz theoso8  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Mar 18 2010, 08:51 PM~16932457
> *IMPALAS MAGAZINE JUST CONFIRMED...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats going down in Foros Memorial day weekend? Any one down for a chill and grill? Trinity Park? Im down to go early and hold a spot...  Where my Fort Worth Peeps at.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2010, 12:33 AM~16934506
> *Whats going down in Foros Memorial day weekend? Any one down for a chill and grill? Trinity Park? Im down to go early and hold a spot...   Where my Fort Worth Peeps at.
> *


I'm down bro!!! for Sure my car will be ready by then!! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Mar 18 2010, 10:42 PM~16932333
> *Thanxz , It's good to know pepole in the  lowrider lifestyle state of mind..
> *











:wave:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Mar 18 2010, 09:28 PM~16932150
> *C-ya on the blvd.......  Just be  on the look out for a ford pinto on 26's. JK
> Thanxz theoso8  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 19 2010, 05:56 AM~16935081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wats up Danny! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 19 2010, 07:59 AM~16935099
> *Wats up Danny!  :biggrin:
> *


Nada Homie... checking to see whats up for the week end.

3 Members: Elpintor, Lil_Jesse, 81.7.TX.
Sup Dre, I got space now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 19 2010, 06:09 AM~16935143
> *
> *


What's up loco any new pics of the 61? :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wutz good FOROS!!! TGIF  



> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 19 2010, 02:33 AM~16934506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wut up Danny
:cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 19 2010, 06:05 AM~16935123
> *Nada Homie... checking to see whats up for the week end.
> 
> 3 Members: Elpintor, Lil_Jesse, 81.7.TX.
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 19 2010, 07:12 AM~16935155
> *What's up loco any new pics of the 61? :biggrin:
> *


Not Right Now  Ive Been To Busy To Work On It... :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 19 2010, 07:13 AM~16935157
> *Wutz good FOROS!!! TGIF
> Let me know bro! You know Im down!!
> Wut up Danny
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 19 2010, 08:09 AM~16935143
> *
> *


:wave: Sup Loco. I called your neighbor and left a message.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 19 2010, 07:19 AM~16935191
> *:wave:  Sup Loco. I called your neighbor and left a message.
> *


Thanks Danny :h5: 


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, meanOne 
Sup Oscar ??


----------



## meanOne (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup Alex, 

I'm just ready for the weekend!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Mar 18 2010, 09:31 PM~16932183
> *East of FTW in Haltom city
> *


Lots Of Peeps Stay Close To Riverside...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by meanOne_@Mar 19 2010, 07:28 AM~16935232
> *Sup Alex,
> 
> I'm just ready for the weekend!
> *



I hear You Bro... But I Got To Go To Abilene Tomorrow For Some Job


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 19 2010, 07:56 AM~16935081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Qvo Danny! Looks like you've been busy lately. 
:wave:


What up Dre, Juan, Oso,	Alex, Oscar!
:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 19 2010, 08:52 AM~16935348
> *Qvo Danny! Looks like you've been busy lately.
> :wave:
> What up Dre, Juan, Oso,	Alex, Oscar!
> ...


   SUP BIG DOG???????????/


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Mar 19 2010, 08:17 AM~16935184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 19 2010, 07:52 AM~16935348
> *Qvo Danny! Looks like you've been busy lately.
> :wave:
> What up Dre, Juan, Oso,	Alex, Oscar!
> ...


Whats Up Money MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :run: :sprint:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 19 2010, 07:23 AM~16935208
> *Thanks Danny :h5:
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, meanOne
> ...


What it do alex


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 19 2010, 07:52 AM~16935348
> *Qvo Danny! Looks like you've been busy lately.
> :wave:
> What up Dre, Juan, Oso,	Alex, Oscar!
> ...


What it do mike


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81.7.TX., blanco

:boink: 



:roflmao: :roflmao: 


NO ****!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 19 2010, 09:38 AM~16935637
> *Morning Foros
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red22_@Mar 19 2010, 09:12 AM~16935900
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What's up homies.. I'm chill'n Hawaii, anyone going to the 97.9 beat show this weekeend? If so, good luck.. We need to get our Easter picnic moving, I'll be back in time for our next meeting.. Everyone be cool and see you all when I return..


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2010, 09:58 AM~16936373
> *What's up homies.. I'm chill'n Hawaii, anyone going to the 97.9 beat show this weekeend? If so, good luck.. We need to get our Easter picnic moving, I'll be back in time for our next meeting.. Everyone be cool and see you all when I return..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2010, 09:58 AM~16936373
> *What's up homies.. I'm chill'n Hawaii, anyone going to the 97.9 beat show this weekeend? If so, good luck.. We need to get our Easter picnic moving, I'll be back in time for our next meeting.. Everyone be cool and see you all when I return..
> *


 :thumbsup: 
:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, $Money Mike$, payroll77, $Rollin Rich$ 82, sixty7imp


No One Worked Today???


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 19 2010, 09:38 AM~16935637
> *Morning Foros
> *


I thught you went camping?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 19 2010, 09:23 AM~16936545
> *I thught you went camping?
> *


 :biggrin: Im sittin by the water now posting threw my phone it got cold lastnight even colder tonight ..... Good luck everyone who is going to the show i needed a break from the job gona be back on the grind sat night when i get home .........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 19 2010, 10:37 AM~16936652
> *:biggrin:  Im sittin by the water now posting threw my phone it got cold lastnight even colder tonight ..... Good luck everyone who is going to the show i needed a break from the job gona be back on the grind sat night when i get home .........
> *


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

guess I missed all the action in here.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 19 2010, 07:56 AM~16935081
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 i didnt know you had that pic... whats up mr danny


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 19 2010, 09:46 AM~16936745
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

73/17300873_58b0ca801269025627.jpg[/IMG]









here is a pic of your ride sergio


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 19 2010, 08:30 AM~16935574
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 81.7.TX., blanco
> 
> ...


What's going on Dre


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi 49
lo 35
Sunday carshow


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2010, 02:22 PM~16937923
> *Hi 49
> lo 35
> Sunday carshow
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Mar 19 2010, 07:43 AM~16935040-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah. Lets see if lucio will make a flyer for it and lets get it poppin


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Mar 19 2010, 11:37 AM~16936652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui nomas Germain ready for the weekend.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2010, 12:45 PM~16938091
> *Hell yeah. Lets see if lucio will make a flyer for it and lets get it poppin
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 19 2010, 07:34 PM~16940129
> *  :thumbsup:
> *


Already


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

My bicycle


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2010, 07:55 PM~16940276
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Is that the one your showing??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup John


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2010, 01:22 PM~16937923
> *Hi 49
> lo 35
> Sunday carshow
> *


80 and sunny with a slight trade wind breeze... :biggrin: 

Liv'n the Corona Life... :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2010, 01:22 PM~16937923
> *Hi 49
> lo 35
> Sunday carshow
> *


TYPICAL OUTDOOR CARSHOW WEATHER. I DONT THINK MOTHER NATURE LIKES TEXAS OUTDOOR CAR SHOWS


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2010, 05:55 PM~16940276
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Mar 19 2010, 09:38 PM~16941179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 19 2010, 09:38 PM~16941779
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Good morning Fort Worth. ready to see some nice weather.so i can see some nice lowlows


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 20 2010, 09:41 AM~16944376
> *Good morning Fort Worth. ready to see some nice weather.so i can see some nice lowlows
> *


   NOT THIS WEEKEND... WE MIGHT BE AROUND TRINITY PARK ON SUNDAY AFTERNOON IF THE WEATHER IS RIGHT...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 20 2010, 07:03 AM~16944456
> *    NOT THIS WEEKEND... WE MIGHT BE AROUND TRINITY PARK ON SUNDAY AFTERNOON IF THE WEATHER IS RIGHT...
> *


JEW NOT GO N TO DA SHOW?
GOOD MORNING FOROS, GREETINGS FROM SAN ANTONIO, BOUT TO HEAD OUT AND EAT @ THE HARD ROCK CAFE, THEN OFF TO THE MARKET SQUARE TO GET WASTED


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 20 2010, 10:32 AM~16944582
> *JEW NOT GO N TO DA SHOW?
> GOOD MORNING FOROS,  GREETINGS FROM SAN ANTONIO, BOUT TO HEAD OUT AND EAT @ THE HARD ROCK CAFE, THEN OFF TO THE MARKET SQUARE TO GET WASTED
> *


 :no: :no: STILL WAITING ON MY HOOD ORNAMENT YOU SUPPOSED TO GET ME...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 20 2010, 07:35 AM~16944593
> *:no:  :no: STILL WAITING ON MY HOOD ORNAMENT YOU SUPPOSED TO GET ME...
> *


THE 1ST 1 WAS EASY TO FIND, THE SECOND 1 IS HARD TO FIND :happysad:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 20 2010, 11:02 AM~16944720
> *THE 1ST 1 WAS EASY TO FIND, THE SECOND 1 IS HARD TO FIND :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: JUST FUKKIN WIT YA HOMIE... :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 20 2010, 10:32 AM~16944582
> *JEW NOT GO N TO DA SHOW?
> GOOD MORNING FOROS,  GREETINGS FROM SAN ANTONIO, BOUT TO HEAD OUT AND EAT @ THE HARD ROCK CAFE, THEN OFF TO THE MARKET SQUARE TO GET WASTED
> *


whatchu doing in south texas?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros man some fugged up weather outside


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 20 2010, 10:03 AM~16944456
> *    NOT THIS WEEKEND... WE MIGHT BE AROUND TRINITY PARK ON SUNDAY AFTERNOON IF THE WEATHER IS RIGHT...
> *


:yessad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 20 2010, 12:25 PM~16945165
> *Sup Foros man some fugged up weather outside
> *


yezir


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup juan


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

im got sume 65 imp, parts that i dont need no more.
i got a cleanass grill, ok cond.. taillight set,both frnt n bk bumpers with brkts,,the front headerpanel, n a 65 imp console, but with no shifter,or center clock.. will try n get pictures later ... asking 150 for all ..located in s,ftworth


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 20 2010, 09:03 AM~16944456
> *    NOT THIS WEEKEND... WE MIGHT BE AROUND TRINITY PARK ON SUNDAY AFTERNOON IF THE WEATHER IS RIGHT...
> *


I'll be home next weekend, let's all go to the park if the weather get's better....


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

tired of this cold Weather :angry: :angry:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Mar 20 2010, 12:26 PM~16945171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Its Fuggin Snowin outside! I hate the cold put a hold on me workin!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Mar 19 2010, 04:20 PM~16939245
> *
> *


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

sup foros!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texican_@Mar 20 2010, 10:07 PM~16948962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Well if it makes you feel any better it's raining tonite here in Hakuhu.. So were just chill'n tonite watching the rain from our balcony, but at least it's not cold, about 70..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 21 2010, 12:57 AM~16949799
> *Well if it makes you feel any better it's raining tonite here in Hakuhu.. So were just chill'n tonite watching the rain from our balcony, but at least it's not cold, about 70..
> *


LMAO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, LIL JR..TEJAS


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sup 817...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Mar 20 2010, 11:29 AM~16945835
> *im got sume 65 imp, parts that i dont need no more.
> i got a cleanass grill, ok cond.. taillight set,both frnt n bk bumpers with brkts,,the front headerpanel, n a 65 imp console, but with no shifter,or center clock.. will try n get pictures later ... asking 150 for all ..located in s,ftworth
> *


Holla at me could always use some extra parts...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Mar 21 2010, 08:14 AM~16951346
> *<span style='color:red'>
> But again everyone, the radio station has just canceled the show, we deeply apologize for this...thanks
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 21 2010, 07:28 AM~16951398
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do funkytown!


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texican_@Mar 20 2010, 09:07 PM~16948962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


slow n low back in the mid 90's.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

FUCK 97.9!!! GOT ALL KINDS OF PEOPLE FROM OUT OF TOWN AND CANCLE AT THE LAST MINUTE!!! TALKIN BOUT RAIN OR SHINE...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by texican_@Mar 20 2010, 09:07 PM~16948962
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 21 2010, 06:58 AM~16951287
> *Holla at me could always use some extra parts...
> *


hit me up homie :biggrin: or pm me


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

trinity park any one?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*FORT WORTH LOWRIDER. WE ARE POSTING UP AT TRINITY PARK AT 3:30 PM. CHILL AND GRILL. CLEAR SKY'S RIGHT NOW HERE IN FORT WORTH. GETTING WARM TOO. COME ON OUT AND LETS MAKE THE MOST OF IT. *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bajitos gonna be out...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2010, 12:43 PM~16952493
> *FORT WORTH LOWRIDER. WE ARE POSTING UP AT TRINITY PARK AT 3:30 PM. CHILL AND GRILL. CLEAR SKY'S RIGHT NOW HERE IN FORT WORTH. GETTING WORM TOO. COME ON OUT AND LETS MAKE THE MOST OF IT.
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 21 2010, 01:10 PM~16952676
> *
> *


Come on!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Im out I dont get off till 630


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti, 80 Eldog, rollin64


you down bro?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2010, 10:43 AM~16952493
> *FORT WORTH LOWRIDER. WE ARE POSTING UP AT TRINITY PARK AT 3:30 PM. CHILL AND GRILL. CLEAR SKY'S RIGHT NOW HERE IN FORT WORTH. GETTING WARM TOO. COME ON OUT AND LETS MAKE THE MOST OF IT.
> *


no onewas at the park guey so let us know were to go! :wow:


----------



## low4lifecc (May 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 21 2010, 08:45 AM~16951706
> *FUCK 97.9!!! GOT ALL KINDS OF PEOPLE FROM OUT OF TOWN AND CANCLE AT THE LAST MINUTE!!! TALKIN BOUT RAIN OR SHINE...
> *


yup all the way from michigan and ohio :angry:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 21 2010, 03:54 PM~16953543
> *no onewas at the park guey so let us know were to go! :wow:
> *



I was just fixing to roll by! :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 21 2010, 03:54 PM~16953543
> *no onewas at the park guey so let us know were to go! :wow:
> *


Majestics showed up. it got cold. we all left. :happysad:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by low4lifecc_@Mar 21 2010, 03:58 PM~16953566
> *yup all the way from michigan and ohio :angry:
> *


Its a long fukkin way I would be mad to homie!!! Thats bullshit...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2010, 03:52 PM~16954176
> *Majestics showed up. it got cold. we all left. :happysad:
> *


yea we know its cold! silly hno: hno:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Went by the park no one there. :banghead:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 21 2010, 06:23 PM~16954366
> *yea we know its cold! silly hno:  hno:
> *


bahahah fuck it. we went out for a bit.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad: Whats on the agenda for next week?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2010, 08:59 PM~16955513
> *:happysad:  Whats on the agenda for next week?
> *



The same thing we do everynight pinky....TRY AND TAKE OVER THE WORLD! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 22 2010, 07:35 AM~16959618
> *Morning Foros
> *


Goooooood morning!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420: Anyone Pre-Register Or Buy Tickets For The 97.9 Show ??? Hit Me Up If you Did..


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Good morning Foros!!  
Looking for a 16" lowrider bike for my boy. Pm if you have one for sale.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sixty7imp, tples65, HEARTBREAKER, Loco 61

Que onda Alex!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, sixty7imp, HEARTBREAKER, tples65



MOrning Peeps


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 22 2010, 08:06 AM~16959692
> *:420:  Anyone Pre-Register Or Buy Tickets  For The 97.9 Show ??? Hit Me Up If you Did..
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 22 2010, 07:28 AM~16959756
> *Sup Loco
> *


Chillin Bro.. Wut You Been Up To??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 22 2010, 06:37 AM~16959796
> *Chillin Bro.. Wut You Been Up To??
> *


Workin brotha roll by the house and check out the elco now


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 22 2010, 09:35 AM~16960093
> *Sup Oso
> *


SUP HOMIE!?!?!?  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 22 2010, 07:54 AM~16959881
> *Workin brotha roll by the house and check out the elco now
> *


Kool..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 22 2010, 09:42 AM~16960139
> *Kool..
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 22 2010, 08:43 AM~16960149
> *
> *


 :420: Sup Oso?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 21 2010, 07:05 PM~16955560
> *The same thing we do everynight pinky....TRY AND TAKE OVER THE WORLD!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 22 2010, 09:09 AM~16960359
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: 



Please Be At The ULC Meeting This Friday Night Same Place We Have Some Big Events Coming Up To Talk About, See You There ..Reminder Also Please Bring Your Easter Eggs To The Meeting This Friday Thanks.
If You Have Any Questions Hit Me Up...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 22 2010, 11:58 AM~16961297
> *:wave:
> Please Be At The ULC Meeting This Friday Night Same Place We Have Some Big Events Coming Up To Talk About, See You There ..Reminder  Also Please Bring Your Easter Eggs To The Meeting This Friday  Thanks.
> If You Have Any Questions Hit Me Up...
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 22 2010, 11:00 AM~16961307
> *:thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Suppppppppppppppppppppppppp Danny???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.greenvilleswapmeet.com/

This Weekend... I Might Be Going This Saturday If Anyone Wants To Roll Let Me Know..


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 22 2010, 12:14 PM~16961421
> *http://www.greenvilleswapmeet.com/
> 
> This Weekend... I Might Be Going This Saturday If Anyone Wants To Roll Let Me Know..
> *



I'll keep you company buddy! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 22 2010, 12:06 PM~16961353
> *Suppppppppppppppppppppppppp Danny???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

what a night.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 22 2010, 12:34 PM~16961610
> *I'll keep you company buddy!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 22 2010, 11:34 AM~16961610
> *I'll keep you company buddy!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 22 2010, 01:00 PM~16962868
> *:uh:
> *


i want to go ? :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 22 2010, 02:23 PM~16963108
> *i want to go ? :wow:
> *


----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

Cool rides. Is this all your cars?? Wow you must really have a great fortune to have all of these. I am still planning to buy myself. I was thinking of getting a jeep, an audi or a caddilac..but Im still in doubt of what to buy...lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FloridaLowrider_@Mar 22 2010, 02:44 PM~16963334
> *Cool rides. Is this all your cars?? Wow you must really have a great fortune to have all of these. I am still planning to buy myself. I was thinking of getting a jeep, an audi or a caddilac..but Im still in doubt of what to buy...lol
> *



Those Are Carlos's Rides :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2010, 02:33 PM~16962573
> *what a night.
> *


I heard.


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 22 2010, 07:06 AM~16959692
> *:420:  Anyone Pre-Register Or Buy Tickets  For The 97.9 Show ??? Hit Me Up If you Did..
> *


I bought 4


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Mar 22 2010, 06:41 PM~16965478
> *I bought 4
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, LIL JR..TEJAS


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Check it Out Im on the News...its fuked up what happend to this girl  
http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Mom-paralyz...ery=y&c=y&img=5


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 22 2010, 11:01 PM~16968322
> *Check it Out Im on the News...its fuked up what happend to this girl
> http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Mom-paralyz...ery=y&c=y&img=5
> *



Damn that is sad!! Can I have your autograph :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 22 2010, 11:01 PM~16968322
> *Check it Out Im on the News...its fuked up what happend to this girl
> http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Mom-paralyz...ery=y&c=y&img=5
> *


Sup Germain... that is messed up.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: $Money Mike$, *$Rollin Rich$ 82*, prguy
:wave: :wave: :wave: 

How was the vacation??!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 22 2010, 08:08 PM~16968437
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $Money Mike$, $Rollin Rich$ 82, prguy
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> ...


OFF THE HOOK
:boink: :naughty: :rimshot: :run:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 22 2010, 11:06 PM~16968415
> *Damn that is sad!! Can I have your autograph :biggrin:
> *


lol sure bro.. :biggrin: 

sup danny


what a way to be all over the tv..get stabbed and be paralyzed from the chest down..fuk that :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: $Money Mike$, fortworthmex, Elpintor
:wave: :wave: :wave: 

Wow Im gonna sell that autograph om ebay!!!

Que pasa Danny! Where you be hiding? Or is it me thats hiding? :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 22 2010, 11:11 PM~16968499
> *OFF THE HOOK
> :boink:  :naughty:  :rimshot:  :run:
> *




MAS PUTO!!! Thats kool bRO!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 22 2010, 11:12 PM~16968531
> *lol sure bro.. :biggrin:
> 
> sup danny
> ...


 Nada.... my laptop just crashed had to jump on another cumputer.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 22 2010, 11:17 PM~16968605
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $Money Mike$, fortworthmex, Elpintor</span>
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> ...



<span style=\'color:blue\'>Been busy not much time to get out.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 22 2010, 11:32 PM~16968856
> *Been busy not much time to get out.
> *


That means business is good. Keep it up. Same here. Jr. is playin baseball and Alex is playin soccer. Not much time for anything else on the weekends. Been busy at work tambien. Put in 68 hours last week.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 22 2010, 07:11 PM~16965203
> *I heard.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 23 2010, 01:54 AM~16970474
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Cant wait!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

aQvUwURblTc&feature=sub


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 22 2010, 09:01 PM~16968322
> *Check it Out Im on the News...its fuked up what happend to this girl
> http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Mom-paralyz...ery=y&c=y&img=5
> *


oh now you care cuz it looked like you wanted to get off work already! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Lol fuk it


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 23 2010, 08:06 AM~16971343
> *aQvUwURblTc&feature=sub
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 22 2010, 10:01 PM~16968322
> *Check it Out Im on the News...its fuked up what happend to this girl
> http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Mom-paralyz...ery=y&c=y&img=5
> *




LOL :roflmao:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

was up Alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Mar 23 2010, 07:45 AM~16971479
> *was up Alex
> *


Wuz Up John???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 22 2010, 11:01 PM~16968322
> *Check it Out Im on the News...its fuked up what happend to this girl
> http://www.wfaa.com/news/local/Mom-paralyz...ery=y&c=y&img=5
> *


Is that really you Germain?? :roflmao:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Buenos Diaz.... 
:wave: 

quote=Loco 61,Mar 23 2010, 08:06 AM~16971343]
aQvUwURblTc&feature=sub
[/quote]
:0 :biggrin: 
Thanx


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 23 2010, 08:17 AM~16971687
> *Is that really you Germain??  :roflmao:
> *



:drama: :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 23 2010, 09:50 AM~16971881
> *:drama:  :yes:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do! Hey anyone got any 14's for sale?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 23 2010, 09:58 AM~16971932
> *What it do!  Hey anyone got any 13's for sale?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps nice day today


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Mar 23 2010, 12:43 PM~16973465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yezir.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, tples65, juangotti, 80 Eldog


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 22 2010, 11:36 PM~16968935
> *That means business is good. Keep it up. Same here. Jr. is playin baseball and Alex is playin soccer. Not much time for anything else on the weekends. Been busy at work tambien. Put in 68 hours last week.
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Mar 23 2010, 08:39 AM~16971456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My obese twin


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anyone got the hook up on candy paint? Let me know i need to buy some...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

deep in this mug


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 23 2010, 01:19 PM~16973840
> *Sup Peeps nice day today
> *


It's the weekday ... Wait till the weekend and it's gonna snow or some shyt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 23 2010, 02:07 PM~16974232
> *It's the weekday ... Wait till the weekend and it's gonna snow or some shyt
> *


:yessad: I hate that


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

all yall mofos in here. aint no one talkin. :|


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 81.7.TX., BAD TIMES 79, $Rollin Rich$ 82, 80 Eldog, ESTRELLA420LUV
:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

weak sauce


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sup 817...
2nd annual Red Hot Tattoo this Sunday on alta mesa and mc cart... from 12-6pm food will be avilble 5 dollar donations... and 10 entery fee for trophys... if u jst wanna show up and show off you can... more info 2 come.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm headed to a picnic on Sat at Keist Park, hope some of the homies from Ft Worth will join me, hit me up and we cann all meet up near my house in Arlington and roll out there together.. I'll then get up early Sunday and head out to Red Hot Tattoo / Blvd Aces show in Ft Worth...  Shit I travel from coast to coast so traveling bewteen Ft Worth and Dallas ain't no big thing, plus I built my car to roll, so it don't just look nice it also run great...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 23 2010, 02:35 PM~16974437
> *Sup 817...
> 2nd annual Red Hot Tattoo this Sunday on alta mesa and mc cart... from 12-6pm food will be avilble 5 dollar donations... and 10 entery fee for trophys... if u jst wanna show up and show off you can... more info 2 come.
> *


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 23 2010, 01:38 PM~16974465
> *I'm headed to a picnic on Sat at Keist Park, hope some of the homies from Ft Worth will join me, hit me up and we cann all meet up near my house in Arlington and roll out there together.. I'll then get up early Sunday and head out to Red Hot Tattoo / Blvd Aces show in Ft Worth...   Shit I travel from coast to coast so traveling bewteen Ft Worth and Dallas ain't no big thing, plus I built my car to roll, so it don't just look nice it also run great...
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Chill'n Grill Homies at Keist Park in Dallas

Go East on I30 to Dallas past loop 12 and exit south on Hampton Rd, go down about 5 miles, enterance to park is on right side about 1/4 mile past Illinois..
or 
East on I30 to Dallas take loop 12 south about 4 miles and exit Illinois, go left (East) about 4 miles, make right on Hampton Rd enterance to park is about 1/4 mile.

If you take I20, take the Spur 408 north (Dallas turns into loop 12), exit Illinios and go right (East) about 4 miles, make right on Hampton Rd enterance to park is about 1/4 mile. 
Note: if you take I20 to 67 that's the long way...

I live in Arlington, so anyone that wants to roll out there with me let me know, I live right off I30 / Fielder Rd.. We can meet up at my house or I can wait on the on ramp and we can caravan to the park together...

Homie John 469-735-0502

FYI: NEW WAVE & Dallas Lowriders will also have a picnic at Trinity park after the Six Flags show, ULC were going mobile homies, cause it called lowriding.. I hope to have a nice little caravan going in the other direction to Ft Worth..


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> :0
> :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > :0
> > :h5:
> 
> 
> :cheesy:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 23 2010, 01:24 PM~16974819
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WE WILL ALSO BE AT THE CHILL AND GRILL AT KEIST PARK, AND ALSO THE SHOW IN FOROS ON SUNDAY!!!! BUSY ASS WEEKENDS FROM HERE ON!!!!! :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 23 2010, 12:43 PM~16973465
> *:biggrin:
> *




:scrutinize: :twak:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I can't post a flier with my phone... so here is the info for the show... 
Red Hot Rides 2nd annual car show...
Live entertainment by local artist LUIS PEREZ... 5 DOLLAR DONTATION FOR BBQ... 14X7 100 SPOKE RAFFLE $10 tickets... CAR ENTRIES FROM 10AM TO 12PM TO COMPETE FOR A CHANCE TO WIN TROPHY 1ST 2ND 3RD AND BEST OF SHOW $10 TO ENTER... IT WILL BE AT RED HOT TATTOO 3716 ALTA MESA SUITE B&C FORT WORTH TEXAS 76133... MORE INFO 817 423 3143...
Hosted by THE FLAMING JALAPENO... AKA FELIPE...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> > :0
> > :h5:
> 
> 
> BLVD ACES FORT WORTH WILL BE THERE!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

seen these on craigslist for 500BRAND NEW RIMS FOR SALE WHITE WALL STILL BLUE FOR MORE INFO CALL 817-420-2572

* Location: ARLINGTON TX
* it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:rimshot:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 23 2010, 09:35 PM~16979292
> *I can't post a flier with my phone... so here is the info for the show...
> Red Hot Rides 2nd annual car show...
> Live entertainment by local artist LUIS PEREZ... 5 DOLLAR DONTATION FOR BBQ... 14X7 100 SPOKE RAFFLE $10 tickets... CAR ENTRIES FROM 10AM TO 12PM TO COMPETE FOR A CHANCE TO WIN TROPHY 1ST 2ND 3RD AND BEST OF SHOW $10 TO ENTER... IT WILL BE AT RED HOT TATTOO 3716 ALTA MESA SUITE B&C FORT WORTH TEXAS 76133... MORE INFO 817 423 3143...
> ...


HERE YOU GO HOMIE!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> HERE YOU GO HOMIE!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> > HERE YOU GO HOMIE!!
> 
> 
> YOU GOING GUEY???????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 23 2010, 10:24 PM~16981031
> *YOU GOING GUEY???????
> *


 :yes:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty7imp, TheTexasGoldPlater, Loco 61

forget something fool!!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 23 2010, 09:39 PM~16979348
> *seen these on craigslist for 500BRAND NEW RIMS FOR SALE WHITE WALL STILL BLUE FOR MORE INFO CALL 817-420-2572
> 
> * Location: ARLINGTON TX
> ...




what size? post the link! :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 23 2010, 08:32 PM~16981143
> *what size?  post the link! :0
> *


13x7


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 23 2010, 10:30 PM~16981116
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sixty7imp, TheTexasGoldPlater, Loco 61
> 
> ...


 :yessad:


----------



## Malobu 79 (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 23 2010, 04:03 PM~16976448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thatz my *****!!! ( NO ****) :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater, BIG AUGIE

Sup Tomas N Augie???


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:drama: :drama:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 23 2010, 10:16 PM~16981872
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater, BIG AUGIE
> 
> ...


SUP HOMIE! :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Mar 23 2010, 11:26 PM~16982005
> *SUP HOMIE! :wave:  :wave:
> *


Long Night Tonight.... :420: :run:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:420: :banghead:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 23 2010, 11:20 PM~16980947
> *HERE YOU GO HOMIE!!
> 
> 
> ...


Im there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 24 2010, 07:16 AM~16983535
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Mar 23 2010, 11:35 PM~16981210
> *13x7
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 23 2010, 10:16 PM~16981872
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater, BIG AUGIE
> 
> ...


What's up Alex trying to get ready for all the shows. how the ride coming


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

:0 Nice flyer


> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Mar 23 2010, 02:16 PM~16974740
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wuts good FOROS!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 24 2010, 08:45 AM~16983851
> *What's up Alex trying to get ready for all the shows. how the ride coming
> *


Hey TexasGoldPlater thanks alot for the hook up...I know you had to do these on a quick turn around for me Homie and I really apprciate it!!!

GOD Bless You!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater+Mar 24 2010, 08:45 AM~16983851-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize: 










Anyone Want To Wrestle??? :naughty: 
Nw9MvmTXrF8&feature=grec


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 24 2010, 09:33 AM~16984159
> *Getting There
> :scrutinize:
> Anyone Want To Wrestle???  :naughty:
> ...


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :tongue:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 24 2010, 09:52 AM~16984286
> *Morning Peeps
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 24 2010, 09:30 AM~16984132
> *Hey TexasGoldPlater thanks alot for the hook up...I know you had to do these on a quick turn around for me Homie and I really apprciate it!!!
> 
> GOD Bless You!!!
> ...


 :nicoderm: them some nice 72 spokes


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 24 2010, 07:30 AM~16984132
> *Hey TexasGoldPlater thanks alot for the hook up...I know you had to do these on a quick turn around for me Homie and I really apprciate it!!!
> 
> GOD Bless You!!!
> ...


Them knockoff came out looking nice Thomas !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Mar 24 2010, 10:07 AM~16984385-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, set it off real nice. Sup Jesse?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 24 2010, 08:23 AM~16984506
> *Thanks Homie. :thumbsup:
> Yep, set it off real nice. Sup Jesse?
> *


Sup homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up hector! :wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 24 2010, 07:30 AM~16984132
> *Hey TexasGoldPlater thanks alot for the hook up...I know you had to do these on a quick turn around for me Homie and I really apprciate it!!!
> 
> GOD Bless You!!!
> ...


No problem anytime homie they do look good


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 24 2010, 08:17 AM~16984464
> *Them knockoff came out looking nice Thomas !!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir you know you gotsta have a little bit of GOLD TO MAKE YOUR RIDE SAY OOWEE :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, TheTexasGoldPlater, 80 Eldog
WHAT UP HOMIES ? YALL COMIN OUT TO THE CHILL AND GRILL SATURDAY?


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

IF ANYONE WANTS TO FOLLOW US OUT ILL PM YOU MEET UP SPOT


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Ill be workin on my ride gona try to have some paint on it next week......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 24 2010, 11:21 AM~16984988
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, TheTexasGoldPlater, 80 Eldog
> WHAT UP HOMIES ? YALL COMIN OUT TO THE CHILL AND GRILL SATURDAY?
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 24 2010, 12:44 PM~16985708
> *  :wave:
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 23 2010, 08:20 PM~16980947
> *HERE YOU GO HOMIE!!
> 
> 
> ...


Thnks homie...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 24 2010, 10:33 AM~16985102
> *IF ANYONE WANTS TO FOLLOW US OUT ILL PM YOU MEET UP SPOT
> *


Were at? I'll be off I30 & Feilder Rd in Arlington... If your futher east of me we can gather near me and then meet up with the people close to where your at...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 24 2010, 10:53 AM~16985795
> *Were it's at?
> *


RACETRAC OFF OF BELTLINE AND 20 EAST .... HOW ABOUT AFTER THE CHILL AND GRILL WE FLOOD THE STREETS :cheesy: PM JOHN IF YOU NEED MORE INFO


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 24 2010, 10:53 AM~16985795
> *Were it's at? I'll be off I30 & Feilder Rd in Arlington...
> *


OKAY YOU ON THE OTHER SIDE OF ARLINGTON WE WERE GONNA TAKE 408 TO ILLINOIS ,


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 24 2010, 11:56 AM~16985823
> *RACETRAC OFF OF BELTLINE AND 20 EAST .... HOW ABOUT AFTER  THE CHILL AND GRILL WE FLOOD THE STREETS  :cheesy: PM JOHN IF YOU NEED MORE INFO
> *


Ok, then for those going down I20 you can meet up there, this is a good location, I think there's a Burger King close by as well..

Let's talk about this at our next meeting.. Even if we come from 2 different locations we could all meet up at 408 & Illinois.. We just need to cordinate it..
I will have my truck and trailer ready just in case someone runs into trouble with there car... So we got that covered cause I know sometime shit happens but we'll make sure everyone get home.. My cost if you need to be pulled home is FREEEEE... Like everything we do... We take care of each other..
If we come together we leave together...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 24 2010, 11:00 AM~16985858
> *Ok, then for those going down I20 you can meet up there, this is a good location, I think there's a Burger King close by as well..
> *


YES SIR THERES A BURGER KING RIGHT OFF THE HIGHWAY .. AND IF YOU WANT US TO RIDE YOUR WAY JUST LET ME KNOW ... NO PROBLEM


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 24 2010, 09:53 AM~16985795
> *Were at? I'll be off I30 & Feilder Rd in Arlington... If your futher east of me we can gather near me and then meet up with the people close to where your at...
> *


John this is turtle... wht time u rolling out?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Loco 61, juangotti, 1bad-azz cadi, FORTWORTHAZTEC, 80 Eldog, CH3VY_caprice75


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

FELLAZ IF YOUR COMING I20 GET AT ME .... I30 GET AT JOHN


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, FORTWORTHAZTEC, Loco 61, BAD TIMES 79, 80 Eldog, CH3VY_caprice75 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

we'll see whats up.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 24 2010, 01:00 PM~16985858
> *Ok, then for those going down I20 you can meet up there, this is a good location, I think there's a Burger King close by as well..
> 
> Let's talk about this at our next meeting.. Even if we come from 2 different locations we could all meet up at 408 & Illinois.. We just need to cordinate it..
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 24 2010, 12:03 PM~16985882
> *John this is turtle... wht time u rolling out?
> *


Turtle what's up homie, not sure yet but I'd say 9 or 10 at the latest but that's not firm yet. We'll talk more at the meeting.. Ft Worth people let's do this BIG, ULC will be in the house.. But just to let everyone know this is not anyone clubs thing, this is just a last minute get together... After the Six Flag show we'll all be headed to Trinity.. 
Dallas Lowriders will be in the house with us as will several other clubs from Dallas area.. This year will be a defining year for DFW lowriders.. I'm going to be all over the metroplex and I hope many of my fellow rider regardless of what club you roll with will join me.. From Ft Worth to Dallas, from Dallas to Ft Worth and everywhere inbetween I'll be 'Homie Styln'... :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Mar 24 2010, 12:08 PM~16985936
> *FELLAZ IF YOUR COMING I20 GET AT ME .... I30 GET AT JOHN
> *


Homie John 469-735-0502


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 24 2010, 11:16 AM~16986033
> *Turtle what's up homie, not sure yet but I'd say 9 or 10 at the latest but that's not firm yet. We'll talk more at the meeting.. Ft Worth people let's do this BIG, ULC will be in the house.. But just to let everyone know this is not anyone clubs thing, this is just a last minute get together... After the Six Flag show we'll all be headed to Trinity..
> Dallas Lowriders will be in the house with us as will several other clubs from Dallas area.. This year will be a defining year for DFW lowriders.. I'm going to be all over the metroplex and I hope many of my fellow rider regardless of what club you roll with will join me.. From Ft Worth to Dallas, from Dallas to Ft Worth and everywhere inbetween I'll be 'Homie Styln'... :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


YEA!!!!!! I LIKES THAT A RIDAZ CONVENTION  DFDUB ALL DAY!!!!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 24 2010, 11:17 AM~16986051
> *Homie John 469-735-0502
> *


MIKE -972-374-8320


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Keist Park???

Is there a play ground??
Is there portapottys??
Shade??
Tables & Grills??

LMK Just need to know how prepared I need to be!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 24 2010, 10:16 AM~16986033
> *Turtle what's up homie, not sure yet but I'd say 9 or 10 at the latest but that's not firm yet. We'll talk more at the meeting.. Ft Worth people let's do this BIG, ULC will be in the house.. But just to let everyone know this is not anyone clubs thing, this is just a last minute get together... After the Six Flag show we'll all be headed to Trinity..
> Dallas Lowriders will be in the house with us as will several other clubs from Dallas area.. This year will be a defining year for DFW lowriders.. I'm going to be all over the metroplex and I hope many of my fellow rider regardless of what club you roll with will join me.. From Ft Worth to Dallas, from Dallas to Ft Worth and everywhere inbetween I'll be 'Homie Styln'... :sprint:  :sprint:
> *


Cool... let me knw what's up...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 24 2010, 12:33 PM~16986196
> *Keist Park???
> 
> Is there a play ground?? Yes
> ...


Yes there is a play ground lots of tress but we need to be there early. I'm gonna bring both my pop-up as well. Yes they have regular bath rooms. I'll also bring my 2 tables and my grill.. Dallas Lowriders will have there big grill so even if you don't bring one they will let you use there's or you can use mine..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

1961 Chevy Impala - $5000

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-03-23, 8:56PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


No rust. no engine. original title. Call 214-597-8379 


•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1658439487

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1658439487.html


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 24 2010, 01:16 PM~16986033
> *Turtle what's up homie, not sure yet but I'd say 9 or 10 at the latest but that's not firm yet. We'll talk more at the meeting.. Ft Worth people let's do this BIG, ULC will be in the house.. But just to let everyone know this is not anyone clubs thing, this is just a last minute get together... After the Six Flag show we'll all be headed to Trinity..
> Dallas Lowriders will be in the house with us as will several other clubs from Dallas area.. This year will be a defining year for DFW lowriders.. I'LL BE RIGHT THERE WITH YOU HOMIE!!!!!!!</span>*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 24 2010, 01:42 PM~16986281
> *Yes there is a play ground lots of tress but we need to be there early. I'm gonna bring both my pop-up as well. Yes they have regular bath rooms. I'll also bring my 2 tables and my grill.. Dallas Lowriders will have there big grill so even if you don't bring one they will let you use there's or you can use mine..
> *


  
Im gonna bring Sammiches & beer!!! And thats just for the kids!! :wow: :rimshot:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 24 2010, 01:00 PM~16985858
> *Ok, then for those going down I20 you can meet up there, this is a good location, I think there's a Burger King close by as well..
> 
> Let's talk about this at our next meeting.. Even if we come from 2 different locations we could all meet up at 408 & Illinois.. We just need to cordinate it..
> ...


 :thumbsup: Thats good you looking out for the fellow riders.
Thanx John... good to know.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 24 2010, 02:11 PM~16986573
> *
> Im gonna bring Sammiches & beer!!! And thats just for the kids!!  :wow:  :rimshot:
> *



:naughty: :naughty: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :run: :h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 24 2010, 11:11 AM~16986573
> *
> Im gonna bring Sammiches & beer!!! And thats just for the kids!!  :wow:  :rimshot:
> *


Beer 4 da kids? Lol...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: blanco, theoso8, Loco 61


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 24 2010, 02:38 PM~16986919
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: blanco, theoso8, Loco 61
> 
> ...


I WAS JUST OVER THERE BY YOUR SHOP... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 24 2010, 09:14 AM~16984931
> *Yes sir you know you gotsta have a little bit of GOLD TO MAKE YOUR RIDE SAY OOWEE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 24 2010, 09:34 AM~16984591
> *wus up hector! :wave:
> *


que paso bro???? sorry i took so long, i was workin on my a arms. there is school today so i wont be able to go over. if i get out early all let you know.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 24 2010, 02:01 PM~16987798
> *
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up homies im almost done then i will post pics! :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 24 2010, 03:45 PM~16989433
> *wus up homies im almost done then i will post pics! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Can't wait 2 see it homie....


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Cabaret North tonight! Who's going? :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 24 2010, 07:15 PM~16989750
> *:biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 24 2010, 08:40 PM~16990602
> *Cabaret North tonight!  Who's going?  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 24 2010, 09:11 PM~16991017
> *
> *



see u there David!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 24 2010, 04:45 PM~16989433
> *wus up homies im almost done then i will post pics! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


Hell yea can't wait to see it!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

im at work


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 24 2010, 08:21 PM~16991162
> *im at work
> *


U WORK NIGHTS TOO?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 24 2010, 05:45 PM~16989433
> *wus up homies im almost done then i will post pics! :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 24 2010, 08:40 PM~16990602
> *Cabaret North tonight!  Who's going?  :biggrin:
> *


   DAMNIT!!!!!!!!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

Turtle what's up homie, not sure yet but I'd say 9 or 10 at the latest but that's not firm yet. We'll talk more at the meeting.. Ft Worth people let's do this BIG, ULC will be in the house.. But just to let everyone know this is not anyone clubs thing, this is just a last minute get together... After the Six Flag show we'll all be headed to Trinity.. 
Dallas Lowriders will be in the house with us as will several other clubs from Dallas area.. This year will be a defining year for DFW lowriders.. I'm going to be all over the metroplex and I hope many of my fellow rider regardless of what club you roll with will join me.. From Ft Worth to Dallas, from Dallas to Ft Worth and everywhere inbetween I'll be 'Homie Styln'... :sprint: :sprint:
[/quote]
*ISNT THE SIX FLAGS SHOW OVER @ 8? IT SHOULD B DARK BY THEN, TO GO TO THE PARK*


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> Turtle what's up homie, not sure yet but I'd say 9 or 10 at the latest but that's not firm yet. We'll talk more at the meeting.. Ft Worth people let's do this BIG, ULC will be in the house.. But just to let everyone know this is not anyone clubs thing, this is just a last minute get together... After the Six Flag show we'll all be headed to Trinity..
> Dallas Lowriders will be in the house with us as will several other clubs from Dallas area.. This year will be a defining year for DFW lowriders.. I'm going to be all over the metroplex and I hope many of my fellow rider regardless of what club you roll with will join me.. From Ft Worth to Dallas, from Dallas to Ft Worth and everywhere inbetween I'll be 'Homie Styln'... :sprint: :sprint:


*ISNT THE SIX FLAGS SHOW OVER @ 8? IT SHOULD B DARK BY THEN, TO GO TO THE PARK*
[/quote]



yea it probably will be dark. but i'll still go f%^& it. wasup rollin rich


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Mar 24 2010, 09:22 PM~16991169
> *U WORK NIGHTS TOO?
> *


yesir 3:30 till 2am


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> yesir 3:30 till 2am
> [/quote
> I GO IN AT 6:30 AND GET OFF AND 4:30


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > yesir 3:30 till 2am
> > [/quote
> > I GO IN AT 6:30 AND GET OFF AND 4:30
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Turtle what's up homie, not sure yet but I'd say 9 or 10 at the latest but that's not firm yet. We'll talk more at the meeting.. Ft Worth people let's do this BIG, ULC will be in the house.. But just to let everyone know this is not anyone clubs thing, this is just a last minute get together... After the Six Flag show we'll all be headed to Trinity..
> Dallas Lowriders will be in the house with us as will several other clubs from Dallas area.. This year will be a defining year for DFW lowriders.. I'm going to be all over the metroplex and I hope many of my fellow rider regardless of what club you roll with will join me.. From Ft Worth to Dallas, from Dallas to Ft Worth and everywhere inbetween I'll be 'Homie Styln'... :sprint: :sprint:


*ISNT THE SIX FLAGS SHOW OVER @ 8? IT SHOULD B DARK BY THEN, TO GO TO THE PARK*
[/quote]


Think He Means Like The Following Weekend... :scrutinize:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 25 2010, 08:19 AM~16995066
> *Morning Foros
> *


   SUP FOROS!?!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:420: :rant:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Get Down James Brown!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 25 2010, 09:22 AM~16995430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Good morning Foros!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> *ISNT THE SIX FLAGS SHOW OVER @ 8? IT SHOULD B DARK BY THEN, TO GO TO THE PARK*


yea it probably will be dark. but i'll still go f%^& it. wasup rollin rich
[/quote]

Chale sal! Stay out of the park after dark... hit me up homie...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 25 2010, 06:22 AM~16995430
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Weather should be good for this show... can somone post up the forecast for the weekend...


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> yea it probably will be dark. but i'll still go f%^& it. wasup rollin rich


Chale sal! Stay out of the park after dark... hit me up homie...
[/quote]


yea i was sleepy when i posted that. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> Chale sal! Stay out of the park after dark... hit me up homie...


yea i was sleepy when i posted that. :biggrin:
[/quote]

I bet! Will see you soon...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

13x7 knockoff wire wheels 5 lug - $300 (greenville-paris, tx)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-03-25, 9:38AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


i have a set of 5lug 13x7 wire wheels chrome and gold mounted on 155 80 13 tires they came off of a impala but will fit many 5 lug applications including s10 and other 5x4.75 if you have any questions feel free to text only at 9032724050


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, SLFirstLady

:wave:


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> > yesir 3:30 till 2am
> > [/quote
> > I GO IN AT 6:30 AND GET OFF AND 4:30
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=533297

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*there you go money mike*


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Mar 25 2010, 07:36 PM~17002545
> *
> there you go money mike
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Top of the morning FOROS!! TGIF!! See everyone tonight!!  


Anyone down for Overtime after the meeting??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 26 2010, 07:08 AM~17005723
> *Top of the morning FOROS!! TGIF!! See everyone tonight!!
> Anyone down for Overtime after the meeting??
> *


 :run: :run:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Mar 25 2010, 09:36 PM~17002545
> *
> there you go money mike
> *



Haha that's funny bro! That's the best flash me sign I have ever seen. LOL!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: :rimshot: It's friday


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Mar 25 2010, 09:36 PM~17002545
> *
> there you go money mike
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 26 2010, 08:18 AM~17006027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 26 2010, 08:22 AM~17006040
> *:wow:
> *


 :roflmao: Sup Loco.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 26 2010, 08:23 AM~17006046
> *:roflmao: Sup Loco.
> *


Sup Danny ??? :biggrin:


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

They Well Have Food At Tonights ULC MEETING....


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members:theoso8, Loco 61

whats up big homies???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Mar 26 2010, 02:23 PM~17008685
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members:theoso8, Loco 61
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I was gonna do 1000 eggs but I changed my mind and decided to produce 5 gold and 5 silver eggs with $$$ inside.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 02:54 PM~17009000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How Much Money????  :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 26 2010, 03:37 PM~17009347
> *How Much Money????    :biggrin:
> *


lots of gold coins. ahah


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 02:54 PM~17009000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

400 no wheels.
add 50 if u want the wheels.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 06:42 PM~17010726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I WILL BUY THE WHEELS FOR $50!! :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 26 2010, 06:43 PM~17010735
> *I WILL BUY THE WHEELS FOR $50!!  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


if it was that ez. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 06:42 PM~17010726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice! :wow:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry i didnt make the meeting peeps i have been knee deep in my ride bustin ass tryin to get it done it will not be out for easter but i will give Alex my eggs from our club for the hunt ill be out there just without my car.... Oso it was good seein ya at the house homie! Come by anytime...... Man i dont even reconize my own ride right now chit! I hope everything went good at the meeting ill be at the next one just tryin to get mine ready for paint next week thanks Big Dave! Ill call you by tuesday for the paint


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 26 2010, 11:29 PM~17013291
> *Sorry i didnt make the meeting peeps i have been knee deep in my ride bustin ass tryin to get it done it will not be out for easter but i will give Alex my eggs from our club for the hunt ill be out there just without my car.... Oso it was good seein ya at the house homie! Come by anytime...... Man i dont even reconize my own ride right now chit!  I hope everything went good  at the meeting ill be at the next one just tryin to get mine ready for paint next week thanks Big Dave! Ill call you by tuesday for the paint
> *


YOU WAS DRUNK... :cheesy: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Mar 27 2010, 12:38 AM~17013986
> *
> *


WHERE'S MY SHIRT AT BIG DOG???????  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 07:12 PM~17010978
> *if it was that ez. :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :ninja:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORT WORTH ARE YOU READY???


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2010, 12:56 AM~17014140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2010, 12:56 AM~17014140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 







Ima Be Working On The BubbleTop Today If You Wanna Roll By Your More Then Welcome To.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 26 2010, 11:29 PM~17013291
> *Sorry i didnt make the meeting peeps i have been knee deep in my ride bustin ass tryin to get it done it will not be out for easter but i will give Alex my eggs from our club for the hunt ill be out there just without my car.... Oso it was good seein ya at the house homie! Come by anytime...... Man i dont even reconize my own ride right now chit!  I hope everything went good  at the meeting ill be at the next one just tryin to get mine ready for paint next week thanks Big Dave! Ill call you by tuesday for the paint
> *


  Get ErR Done!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 10:56 PM~17014140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 04:42 PM~17010726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice homie :biggrin: Did you ever talk to your homeBoy about the frame?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Gm 817... fckin sunshine is out this morning... I knw there is gonna be some rollin 2 nite!


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Mar 21 2010, 11:44 AM~16951702
> *slow n low back in the mid 90's.
> *


still got one of the club shirts :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 27 2010, 08:52 AM~17015281
> *Gm 817... fckin sunshine is out this morning... I knw there is gonna be some rollin 2 nite!
> *


beautyful day today...i went out some to get some food...lowriders everywhere!!tonight i hope everyone comes out


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 27 2010, 08:17 AM~17015144
> *Looks nice homie :biggrin: Did you ever talk to your homeBoy about the frame?
> *


yes sir he said 30 for the frame and 10 to ship.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 27 2010, 12:52 PM~17016643
> *beautyful day today...i went out some to get some food...lowriders everywhere!!tonight i hope everyone comes out
> *


I have to work.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Jst left In and Out hydraulics... thnk for the motor Thomas... hope 2 see u at the show 2 morrow...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 27 2010, 12:59 PM~17017352
> *Jst left In and Out hydraulics... thnk for the motor Thomas... hope 2 see u at the show 2 morrow...
> *


It was cool to meet you and the homeboy Jose Luis today :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 27 2010, 12:59 PM~17017352
> *Jst left In and Out hydraulics... thnk for the motor Thomas... hope 2 see u at the show 2 morrow...
> *


No problem homie you know how we do it :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 06:42 PM~17010726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bout to head out to work.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2010, 03:56 PM~17018291
> *Bout to head out to work.
> *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Bad ass day today! :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2010, 11:56 PM~17014140
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 27 2010, 10:50 PM~17020198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 27 2010, 10:50 PM~17020198
> *
> 
> 
> ...




 




























Long Day & Will Be A Long Night... Just Taking A Little Brake :biggrin: 
... Thanks Oscar, Carlos, Cesar, & Danny For Coming By And Helping A Brother Out...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad A$$ Pic


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 27 2010, 10:36 PM~17021030
> *Bad A$$ Pic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 28 2010, 12:36 AM~17021030
> *Bad A$$ Pic
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Whats up alex... You drinkin or hardly drinkin i know i am


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

switch hittta till the ball joints break :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 28 2010, 12:34 AM~17021014
> *
> Long Day  & Will Be A Long Night... Just Taking A Little Brake :biggrin:
> ...  Thanks Oscar, Carlos, Cesar, & Danny For Coming By And Helping A Brother Out...
> ...


Just got home 2:56 Am it was a long day. Sorry could not stay there longer.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 28 2010, 02:55 AM~17021696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 28 2010, 02:55 AM~17021696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Mar 28 2010, 02:09 AM~17021558-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dats Cool Danny...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 28 2010, 01:55 AM~17021696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 28 2010, 01:55 AM~17021696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*DAMN I THROUGHT FOR A MIN. THAT WAS MY CUTTY, BUT MY IS IN THE BODY SHOP GETTIN A NEW MAKE OVER. ONE OF THE TWINS "CUTLASS" HAS 2 LOOK DIFFERENT FOR 2010.*   

_*SWEET GAS HOP PIC!!!!!*_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

*GOOD MORNING FT WORTH RAZA*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Mar 28 2010, 10:31 AM~17022550
> *
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Mar 28 2010, 10:43 AM~17022634
> *DAMN I THROUGHT FOR A MIN. THAT WAS MY CUTTY, BUT MY IS IN THE BODY SHOP GETTIN A NEW MAKE OVER. ONE OF THE TWINS "CUTLASS" HAS 2 LOOK DIFFERENT FOR 2010.
> 
> SWEET GAS HOP PIC!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup peeps


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

just came back from the new theater off 7th. not bad. real nice.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 27 2010, 10:34 PM~17021014
> *
> Long Day  & Will Be A Long Night... Just Taking A Little Brake :biggrin:
> ...  Thanks Oscar, Carlos, Cesar, & Danny For Coming By And Helping A Brother Out...
> ...


LOOKING GOOD LOCO 61


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 27 2010, 10:36 PM~17021030
> *Bad A$$ Pic
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE , LOVE THAT PIC TOO


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 28 2010, 12:55 AM~17021696
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

:biggrin: 
Nice rides to all who were there. ill try to post more.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Mar 28 2010, 09:43 PM~17027474
> *:biggrin:
> Nice rides to all who were there. ill try to post more.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Mar 28 2010, 07:43 PM~17027474
> *:biggrin:
> Nice rides to all who were there. ill try to post more.
> 
> ...


Nice pic homie!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Mar 28 2010, 07:02 PM~17025944
> *LOOKING GOOD LOCO 61
> *


Thanks Bro..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

looks like it was bad ass.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2010, 11:17 PM~17028690
> *looks like it was bad ass.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 28 2010, 11:18 PM~17028703
> *:yes:
> *


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 28 2010, 11:24 PM~17028808
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *


 :run: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 26 2010, 10:48 PM~17014068
> *WHERE'S MY SHIRT AT BIG DOG???????   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I GOT U HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

good morning peeps :wow:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup John




Morning Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, tples65


:wave:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Mar 28 2010, 08:43 PM~17027474
> *:biggrin:
> Nice rides to all who were there. ill try to post more.
> 
> ...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2010, 10:17 PM~17028690
> *looks like it was bad ass.
> *


My son took second place with his new bike. :rimshot:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 29 2010, 07:43 AM~17031358
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, tples65
> :wave:
> *


 :420: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 29 2010, 08:44 AM~17031365
> *My son took second place with his new bike.  :rimshot:
> *


 








































































​


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Buenos Diaz :wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 29 2010, 07:15 AM~17031484
> *Buenos Diaz  :wave:
> *


Wazzzapening homies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Loco 61, tples65, 81.7.TX., TheTexasGoldPlater, payaso12, HECHO EN MEXICO, LIL JR..TEJAS


:wave:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Members: tples65, payaso12, HECHO EN MEXICO, LIL JR..TEJAS :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 29 2010, 10:05 AM~17031823
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Loco 61, tples65, 81.7.TX., TheTexasGoldPlater, payaso12, HECHO EN MEXICO, LIL JR..TEJAS
> :wave:
> *


  





Looks like its gonna be a nice weekend for an EGG HUNT!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Mar 29 2010, 10:06 AM~17031837
> *
> Looks like its gonna be a nice weekend for an EGG HUNT!!
> *




Lests hope the weather stays nice!

Hey Loco61 let me know during the week if we can do that deal Homie!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 29 2010, 10:19 AM~17031959
> *Lests hope the weather stays nice!
> 
> Hey Loco61 let me know during the week if we can do that deal Homie!
> *


 hno: :yessad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 29 2010, 09:55 AM~17031753
> *Wazzzapening homies!!! :biggrin:
> *


Busy working on TeXas85Regal car.
















:biggrin:


----------



## beachcity (Oct 3, 2006)

sup dfw beachcity is out here in texas trying to find out where everyone hangs out 
hit me up


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Mar 29 2010, 11:48 AM~17032735
> *sup dfw beachcity is out here in texas trying to find out where everyone hangs out
> hit me up
> *


Welcome to the DfW... theres some good events coming up, keep checking in.
We have the Easter Picnic coming up.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Mar 29 2010, 10:46 AM~17032146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 29 2010, 10:24 AM~17033044
> *Whats Popin Matt?
> :0  Looking Good Danny...
> 
> *


Just been workin on the ride bro tryin to have it done by next mounth





Lookin good Danny


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Mike


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 29 2010, 09:38 AM~17032639
> *Busy working on TeXas85Regal car.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 27 2010, 12:13 PM~17017443
> *It was cool to meet you and the homeboy Jose Luis today :biggrin:
> *


Like wise lil homie...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2010, 02:53 PM~17018268
> *SOLD
> *


NNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 29 2010, 11:38 AM~17032639
> *Busy working on TeXas85Regal car.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 29 2010, 09:47 PM~17038194
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0*


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:420:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 29 2010, 01:40 PM~17033607
> *Sup Mike
> *



Sup Matt! I been busy as hell. How bout u?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Remember Back In The Day.....


EVERYBODY UP! Every Morning At 5:00AM :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 30 2010, 05:48 AM~17041986
> *Sup Matt! I been busy as hell.  How bout u?
> *


Just workin bro got the elco just about ready to paint and sent all the rest of the front end stuff to the chromer yesterday... Hows the lil one better i hope? I should hit the streets again by the end of next mounth.. Hows the Mc?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 29 2010, 11:41 PM~17041055
> *:wave:
> *


Are we still Gona see the Monte for easter :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

3 Members: C-LO9492, _*TeXaS_ReGaL_85, Macias*_ :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 29 2010, 08:05 AM~17031823
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: Loco 61, tples65, 81.7.TX., TheTexasGoldPlater, payaso12, HECHO EN MEXICO, LIL JR..TEJAS
> :wave:
> *


Whats up Alex The ride is looking good u gona be ready for Easter


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:420:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 30 2010, 09:08 AM~17042335
> *Are we still Gona see the Monte for easter :biggrin:
> *


yeah putting it in the easter basket... :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 30 2010, 10:49 AM~17043012
> *yeah putting it in the easter basket... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## S.O.S._903 (Dec 22, 2009)

we would like to invite all of y'all from da DFW area to come out and have a good time.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater+Mar 30 2010, 10:33 AM~17042867-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  



4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, SOUTHERN64, rollin64


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

whats up 80 eldog


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Mar 30 2010, 09:08 AM~17042335
> *Are we still Gona see the Monte for easter :biggrin:
> *


yes sir! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Mar 30 2010, 09:59 AM~17043571
> *whats  up 80 eldog
> *


Sup Brotha chillin at work how you Homie?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 30 2010, 11:04 AM~17043627
> *yes sir! :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Mar 30 2010, 08:37 AM~17042481
> *3 Members: C-LO9492, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, Macias :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: que onda homie??? man que gacho today enterramos un homeboy that i went to high school with. May he rest in peace :angel:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Mar 30 2010, 01:52 PM~17044584
> *:wave:  que onda homie??? man que gacho today enterramos un homeboy that i went to high school with. May he rest in peace  :angel:
> *


RIP


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juanito


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Mar 30 2010, 11:52 AM~17044584
> *:wave:  que onda homie??? man que gacho today enterramos un homeboy that i went to high school with. May he rest in peace  :angel:
> *




R.I.P.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 30 2010, 02:05 PM~17044674
> *Sup Juanito
> *


sup bro. just here killen time before work.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2010, 12:09 PM~17044702
> *sup bro. just here killen time before work.
> *


I hear you there Homie i want to hurry up and get off gona start fiber glassing the firewall on my ride today......


You got chruise control on the cutty? If you do i got the chrome brackets for it i took all that shit off the ride...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 30 2010, 02:13 PM~17044738
> *I hear you there Homie i want to hurry up and get off gona start fiber glassing the firewall on my ride today......
> You got chruise control on the cutty? If you do i got the chrome brackets for it i took all that shit off the ride...
> *


no cruise control.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Mar 30 2010, 01:52 PM~17044584
> *:wave:  que onda homie??? man que gacho today enterramos un homeboy that i went to high school with. May he rest in peace  :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 30 2010, 02:20 PM~17044791
> *Sup Oso
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Mar 30 2010, 12:52 PM~17044584
> *:wave:  que onda homie??? man que gacho today enterramos un homeboy that i went to high school with. May he rest in peace  :angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

63 64 65 impalas  

































FORU2NV C.C first bike. Proud owner Angel.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Juan do you like my boys bike? Just playing thanks. :h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 30 2010, 06:03 PM~17048638
> *63          64          65      impalas
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics...


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

*IRVING CUSTOMZ IS RUNNING A SPECIAL ON HOSES...
FRONT HOSES:
29.99 #6 15FT
36.99#8 15FT

BACK HOSES:
15.99#6 4FT
18.99#8 4FT

ALSO AVAILABLE CUSTOM SIZES.....TO YOUR SPECS
PM ME ON LIL OR CALL CEASER AT 972-513-3752
IN STOCK AND READY TO GO*


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up lil j ! so hows the lincoln coming along and yea i will be rollin the monte on sunday! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 30 2010, 10:25 PM~17049893
> *wus up lil j ! so hows the lincoln coming along and yea i will be rollin the monte on sunday! :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 30 2010, 10:26 PM~17049901
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


wus up oso ! so hows it going? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Mar 30 2010, 10:28 PM~17049935
> *wus up oso ! so hows it going? :biggrin:
> *


I NEED 2 BORROW A TRAILER HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: JUST GETING READY FOR EASTER HOMIE!!!!


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 30 2010, 10:30 PM~17049960
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


SUP HOMIE!?! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: theoso8, SUP WIT IT HOMIE!?!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Juan if you have time check this out


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 30 2010, 10:31 PM~17049968
> *SUP HOMIE!?! :biggrin:
> *


Not much oso just waiting for my ride back from danny! :biggrin: what about you?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Mar 29 2010, 11:38 AM~17032639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 30 2010, 09:32 PM~17049980
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: theoso8, SUP WIT IT HOMIE!?!
> *


aint nothing homie u going threw wit dat deal on dat caprice


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by red22_@Mar 30 2010, 11:32 PM~17050750
> *aint nothing homie u going threw wit dat deal on dat caprice
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 30 2010, 09:15 PM~17048805
> *Juan do you like my boys bike? Just playing thanks.  :h5:
> *


:tears: its bad ass.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 30 2010, 10:38 PM~17050052
> *Juan if you have time check this out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FOROS!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 31 2010, 05:38 AM~17052903
> *GOOD MORNING FOROS!!!!!!!
> *


What's up homie.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 31 2010, 08:15 AM~17053017
> *What's up homie.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:run:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Mar 30 2010, 10:50 PM~17050185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Almost done Josuan. :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Almost Easter Sunday ya vatos be safe out there and keep on lowriding. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 30 2010, 09:03 PM~17048638
> *63          64          65      impalas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 31 2010, 11:52 AM~17054433
> *Sup Peeps
> *


Sup Matt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## LUNALUNATICO817 (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 31 2010, 09:52 AM~17054433
> *Sup Peeps
> *


_PLAYA PLAYA! Get @ me when you get this..._


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Mar 31 2010, 10:47 AM~17055014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Hector ill call you in a lil bit bro


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chillen chillen chillen. ready for easter!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Elpintor, Macias, 80 Eldog 
:wave:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 31 2010, 01:17 PM~17055738
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Elpintor, Macias, 80 Eldog
> :wave:
> *


que paso bro?? como esta??? hey thanks everybody for your comments about my homie that passed away.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Danny gona fiberglass thursday and friday brotha...



Macias hang in there bro just rember we are here for our peeps when they needs us bro.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 31 2010, 02:30 PM~17055844
> *Sup Danny gona fiberglass thursday and friday brotha...
> Macias hang in there bro just rember we are here for our peeps when they needs us bro.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I heard it's gonna rain Friday... I just hope it's nice sat n Sunday...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fortworthmex, Loco 61
wats up sport.... uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Mar 31 2010, 03:13 PM~17056226-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup Fellas??? :h5: 






Fernando Just Text Me His New Number Asked If I Could Post It Up On Here..

Fernando Frm Streetlife # 817-806-6952


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 31 2010, 01:30 PM~17055844
> *Sup Danny gona fiberglass thursday and friday brotha...
> Macias hang in there bro just rember we are here for our peeps when they needs us bro.
> *


thanks homie i really appreciate it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 31 2010, 02:30 PM~17055844
> *Sup Danny gona fiberglass thursday and friday brotha...
> Macias hang in there bro just rember we are here for our peeps when they needs us bro.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

17K 64 SS impala


http://www.harwellmotors.com/showcar.php?cid=478#mainImage


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here Some Rims For The 62 Big David...  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17054785




> _Originally posted by bmack_@Mar 31 2010, 12:24 PM~17054785
> *I HAVE A SET OF 13X7 CANDY TEAL RIMS WITH TIRES, THEY ARE NOT CHINESE RIMS THEY ARE MADE IN THE U.S NEVER BEEN USED I HAVE ALL FOUR RIMS W/TIRES MAKE AN OFFER IM LOCATED IN THE LOS ANGELES AREA.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 31 2010, 03:12 PM~17056736
> *Here Some Rims For The 62 Big David...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17054785
> *


Is it David from the big M? He still got that 62??


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 31 2010, 04:12 PM~17056736
> *Here Some Rims For The 62 Big David...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17054785
> *


 :biggrin: 
i still have mine ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65+Mar 31 2010, 04:46 PM~17056981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Taking it Out There Easter Sunday... :cheesy:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 31 2010, 03:47 PM~17056990
> *:biggrin:
> i still have mine ...
> 
> ...


Brings back memories when we use to hang out at Eloys shop!!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 31 2010, 04:49 PM~17057001
> *:yes:  :yes:
> You Taking it Out There Easter Sunday...  :cheesy:
> *


NNNOOOO!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 31 2010, 04:51 PM~17057020
> *Brings back memories when we use to hang out at Eloys shop!!!!
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 31 2010, 04:49 PM~17057001
> *:yes:  :yes:
> You Taking it Out There Easter Sunday...  :cheesy:
> *


ill roll a wheel out there :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias+Mar 30 2010, 01:52 PM~17044584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whats this all about???


Whats up Peeps!!! Hey Danny are you free anytime this Saturday?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

It is a graffiti show


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> Orale ! Cant wait to see it bro! Mijo is better. Playin T-Ball now. The MC has had a few mishaps but its here for the most part. Im on a mission in 2010 so I can start the 64SS in 2011. I foresee BIG THINGS comin from this side of town. Pero for this summer I be rollin the MC everywhere I go. It's a TRUE DAILY :uh: BAttle marks and everything :biggrin:
> Hell yea!
> 
> Let me know when you are ready ill help ya out brotha... Plus let me know when you wana start chroming


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> > Orale ! Cant wait to see it bro! Mijo is better. Playin T-Ball now. The MC has had a few mishaps but its here for the most part. Im on a mission in 2010 so I can start the 64SS in 2011. I foresee BIG THINGS comin from this side of town. Pero for this summer I be rollin the MC everywhere I go. It's a TRUE DAILY :uh: BAttle marks and everything :biggrin:
> > Hell yea!
> >
> > Let me know when you are ready ill help ya out brotha... Plus let me know when you wana start chroming
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 31 2010, 07:39 PM~17060149
> *Aw hell fo sho! I foresee lots of chrome on the 64. i dont think it'll take me long to build. Maybe a yr and a half at most. Ill let ya know though. Thanx ESE!
> *


  You allready know Homie if you are going to start on the motor go to www.motorchrome.com they have hella shit for chevys allready chrome cheap too....  

On the other shit hit me up ill take you to the chromer


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 31 2010, 07:53 AM~17053506
> *Almost Easter Sunday ya vatos be safe out there and keep on lowriding.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Q-vole Benito


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 31 2010, 08:26 PM~17060898
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 31 2010, 10:37 PM~17061043
> *
> *


Whats up homie!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Chillin Homie just got in from workin on the ride... You


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 31 2010, 10:41 PM~17061086
> *Chillin Homie just got in from workin on the ride... You
> *


Just got off work. gonna go pick up my ride from danny tomorrow im excited! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Mar 30 2010, 01:52 PM~17044584
> *:wave:  que onda homie??? man que gacho today enterramos un homeboy that i went to high school with. May he rest in peace  :angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 31 2010, 09:52 PM~17061253
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *



alex u takin the 61 out on sunday?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Mar 31 2010, 11:07 PM~17061485
> *alex u takin the 61 out on sunday?
> *


Probably Not... Its Not Ready Yet...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


WATS UP FT WORTH HOMIES!!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Whats it need Homie mine is tore down ill loan ya some of my shit just so you can Roll! Call me and let me know


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Mar 31 2010, 08:42 PM~17061103
> *Just got off work. gonna go pick up my ride from danny tomorrow im excited!  :biggrin:
> *


Orale Danny gets down Homie!!! Danny is a stand up guy that stands by his name and what he sales.....Lil do peeps knw he is going to do my new set up tooo cant wait to see it Homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Mar 31 2010, 11:15 PM~17061605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Matt. ?? I Just Need Some Time To Put Stuff Back Just Been Real Busy Working ANd My Youngest Started Baseball Again...  This Saturday Ima Be Working On It For Sure... But Thanks Brother...


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 31 2010, 10:39 PM~17061902
> *Sup Isela??? Whats Popin???
> Sup Matt.  ?? I Just Need Some Time To Put Stuff Back Just Been Real Busy Working ANd My Youngest Started Baseball Again...    This Saturday Ima Be Working On It For Sure... But Thanks Brother...
> *


if u need help let me know i dont work this weekend and ill help out any way i can.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 31 2010, 04:54 PM~17057046
> *ill roll a wheel out there :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Mar 31 2010, 11:46 PM~17061997
> *if u need help let me know i dont work this weekend and ill help out any way i can.
> *


Cool Homie PM Your Number Bro...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Another Looooooong Night...Then Got To Get Up At 6.. Damn... :420:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0 LMAO




 :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:420: :banghead:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 1 2010, 12:09 AM~17063184
> *:0 LMAO
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 31 2010, 11:25 PM~17061722
> *Orale Danny gets down Homie!!! Danny is a stand up guy that stands by his name and what he sales.....Lil do peeps knw he is going to do my new set up tooo cant wait to see it Homie
> *


x2. He will be doing my setup on the 64.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 1 2010, 02:09 AM~17063184
> *:0 LMAO
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Funny Ass Kids..WTF :roflmao:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

TTT :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 31 2010, 11:39 PM~17061902
> *Sup Isela??? Whats Popin???
> Sup Matt.  ?? I Just Need Some Time To Put Stuff Back Just Been Real Busy Working ANd My Youngest Started Baseball Again...    This Saturday Ima Be Working On It For Sure... But Thanks Brother...
> *



wats up Alex?

ready for Easter!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big George


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 1 2010, 08:11 AM~17064670
> *TTT :wave:
> *


Q onda George I'm Gona pick up the Lincoln From the paint shop later on today so ill be rolling Sunday for sure


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

2 - pumps fully plumbed ready to go for $320 hit me up if you interested


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup FOROS!! I'm ready for Sunday!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 1 2010, 10:52 AM~17064964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run: :sprint:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Pics .:Vato Loco:.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*PhatCity214 " lil Chris" is doing pinstriping for $150 .... and Leafing and Pinstriping for $500 

for details call 469-235-8142 

some of his work*


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Mike


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 1 2010, 02:06 PM~17066548
> *Nice Pics  .:Vato Loco:.
> *


Thanks Alex. when is the impala going to be done?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 1 2010, 02:09 PM~17066577
> *PhatCity214  " lil Chris"  is doing pinstriping for $150 ....    and Leafing and Pinstriping for $500
> 
> for details call 469-235-8142
> ...


Sup David...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Apr 1 2010, 02:23 PM~17066687
> *Thanks Alex. when is the impala going to be done?
> *


Soon I hope... Whats Going On With You Arturo ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, blanco, Marko57

Sup Oscar & Mark??? Whats Popin??


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 1 2010, 02:23 PM~17066690
> *Sup David...
> *



K onda Homie .......... not much just fixxing to start on my new ride.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 30 2010, 10:38 PM~17050052
> *Juan if you have time check this out
> 
> 
> ...


I will be there!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 1 2010, 02:36 PM~17066854
> *K onda Homie ..........  not much just fixxing to start on my new ride.
> *


Post Up Some Pics...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Apr 1 2010, 02:23 PM~17066687
> *Thanks Alex. when is the impala going to be done?
> *


NEXT EASTER!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 1 2010, 02:40 PM~17066889
> *NEXT EASTER!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy: :happysad:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 1 2010, 02:43 PM~17066916
> *:cheesy:  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Apr 1 2010, 11:45 AM~17066394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Apr 1 2010, 11:45 AM~17066394
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a nice pic right there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 1 2010, 03:04 PM~17067053
> *thats a nice pic right there
> *


Whats up Sal..??


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 1 2010, 01:35 PM~17066840
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, blanco, Marko57
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Apr 1 2010, 03:04 PM~17067053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nothing much, trying to get a house so i could put a small shop in the back so i can put some work on my wagon.  

let me know when your done so that maybe i can take some nice pics of it on the road or something.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 1 2010, 02:10 PM~17066578
> *Sup Mike
> *


Nada bro jus workin puttin some OT. Started in Irving at 8am then to Tyler then back to Ftw and now on my way to Austin to deliver at 530am. Gotta work on my transmission tomorrow night. Its leakin fluid. Are u bringin ur ride to Easter picnic?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 1 2010, 06:02 PM~17069558
> *Nada bro jus workin puttin some OT. Started in Irving at 8am then to Tyler then back to Ftw and now on my way to Austin to deliver at 530am.  Gotta work on my transmission tomorrow night. Its leakin fluid.  Are u bringin ur ride to Easter picnic?
> *


Man bro i hope you get it fixed if not call me i got all the stuff here to fix it.... Na bro its not make it for easter im takin my time gona do everything right....


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 1 2010, 11:09 AM~17066577
> *PhatCity214  " lil Chris"  is doing pinstriping for $150 ....    and Leafing and Pinstriping for $500
> 
> for details call 469-235-8142
> ...


*
ISN'T THAT UR OLD 63?*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 1 2010, 08:09 PM~17069616
> *Man bro i hope you get it fixed if not call me i got all the stuff here to fix it.... Na bro its not make it for easter im takin my time gona do everything right....
> *



That'd be the way to do it. Do it right the first time. Thx bro for the offer. ill keep that in mind. I have to work on easter so ill only be there for a few hours.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 1 2010, 07:34 PM~17070478
> *That'd be the way to do it. Do it right the first time.  Thx bro for the offer. ill keep that in mind. I have to work on easter so ill only be there for a few hours.
> *


Let me know bro my shops open 24/7 On sunday roll threw and say sup to a brotha and get you a tooo goooo plate


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 1 2010, 09:32 PM~17070461
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 1 2010, 10:04 PM~17070814
> *Let me know bro my shops open 24/7 On sunday roll threw and say sup to a brotha and get you a tooo goooo plate
> *


Kool! Ill see you sunday bro!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214,  Mike$</span>


:wave:

<span style=\'color:#FF1493\'>MY DAD IS BAD WIT NAMES SO I WAS TELLIN HIM BOUT APRIL FOOLS JOKE AND THE WAY HE REMEMBERS U IS...THE GUY WHO'S CAR GOT HIT AT THE PICNIC IN FT WORTH LOL :uh: :uh: :uh: 

MY DAD AND HIS NOT SO GOOD MEMORY LMAO :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 1 2010, 07:10 PM~17070888
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :drama:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 1 2010, 11:01 PM~17071497
> *:wave:  :drama:
> *


 :drama: :run:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 1 2010, 10:44 PM~17071290
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214,  Mike$</span>
> :wave:
> ...



LMAO!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:.+Apr 1 2010, 07:14 PM~17069146-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: TGIF


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 2 2010, 06:53 AM~17073954
> *:biggrin: TGIF
> *


 :run: 


Fridays Video of The Day.... :biggrin: 

http://www.break.com/usercontent/2010/2/8/...bowl-ad-1729749


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 2 2010, 06:53 AM~17073954
> *:biggrin: TGIF
> *


 :banghead: :yes: Sup Oscar!! 




MORNING FOROS!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 1 2010, 12:09 PM~17066577
> *PhatCity214  " lil Chris"  is doing pinstriping for $150 ....    and Leafing and Pinstriping for $500
> 
> for details call 469-235-8142
> ...


what up Mr un Forgiven


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Apr 1 2010, 09:32 PM~17070461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not much ... TopCopTexasServedMe

:biggrin: 

Hows the Linc. did you get a chance to see Jessie's Linc. your old one ?
Dont look like gramamas car anymore ! ! !

Tell the Fam I said Hi


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Apr 1 2010, 11:01 PM~17071497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave: TGIF HOMIES!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Found this old pic, MajestiX at Marine Park for Latin Festival...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 2 2010, 07:12 AM~17074397
> *Yup...........  :happysad:  it's in Funky Town now........
> Not much ...  TopCopTexasServedMe
> 
> ...



I will you going to the Easter PICNIC?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 2 2010, 07:29 AM~17074501
> *Found this old pic, MajestiX at Marine Park for Latin Festival...
> 
> 
> ...


 OLD SCHOOL homies love to see this types of pic !!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 2 2010, 07:29 AM~17074501
> *Found this old pic, MajestiX at Marine Park for Latin Festival...
> 
> 
> ...


How long ago was this ?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 2 2010, 09:44 AM~17074586
> *I will you going to the Easter PICNIC?
> 
> 
> *



Man Top Cop, you a big star homie you even got a banner to show where you going to be......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Found this old pic, MajestiX at Marine Park for Latin Festival...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 2 2010, 10:22 AM~17074913
> *For Sale!! Custom Seat! New! See pics! Looking to get what i paid for it!   Any questions just ask! $140 Shipped!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 2 2010, 10:33 AM~17075020
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Our Texas Chapter will be at both the ULC & ULA Easter Picnic's !!!!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 2 2010, 08:14 AM~17074831
> *Man Top Cop,  you a big star homie you even got a banner to show where you going to be......
> *



Look good huh Homie .. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 2 2010, 10:43 AM~17075106
> *Our Texas Chapter will be at both the ULC & ULA Easter Picnic's !!!!!!
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 2 2010, 10:33 AM~17075020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOLD!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 2 2010, 07:46 AM~17074270
> *:banghead:  :yes: Sup Oscar!!
> MORNING FOROS!!
> *


What it do dre :biggrin:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 2 2010, 07:51 AM~17074647
> *
> How long ago was this ?
> *



1996-1997 they did that show/festival for couple years...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 2 2010, 12:09 PM~17076441
> *1996-1997 they did that show/festival for couple years...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

sup fort worth.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 2 2010, 12:37 PM~17076126
> *What it do dre :biggrin:
> *


Chillin Chillin!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Apr 2 2010, 01:09 PM~17076441
> *1996-1997 they did that show/festival for couple years...
> 
> 
> ...


I Remember Cruiser Around There :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

yo I got gold eggs with money in them. do you think it will be a problem? I dont want some of the kids to get upset because they got gold eggs and didnt win the bike.... should I just use the silver ones I have?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2010, 03:05 PM~17077408
> *yo I got gold eggs with money in them. do you think it will be a problem? I dont want some of the kids to get upset because they got gold eggs and didnt win the bike.... should I just use the silver ones I have?
> *


Dont Matter Homie.... We'll Just Tell Everyone To Look Inside The Eggs And See If They WON


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

heres a pic of ur ride joe


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 2 2010, 04:31 PM~17078106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti,* TeXaS_ReGaL_85*

How is the cutty fool?

Danny IM NEXT IN LINE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2010, 05:11 PM~17078476
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, TeXaS_ReGaL_85
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 2 2010, 05:36 PM~17078730
> *:0  :0  :wow:
> *


paint not hydro :biggrin:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 2 2010, 04:36 PM~17078730
> *:0  :0  :wow:
> *



whats going on peeps ready for sunday?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

yezir


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 2 2010, 09:43 AM~17075106
> *Our Texas Chapter will be at both the ULC & ULA Easter Picnic's !!!!!!
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2010, 05:55 PM~17078873
> *paint not hydro :biggrin:
> *


 :420: :420: :naughty:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2010, 05:55 PM~17078873
> *paint not hydro :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :h5:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Apr 2 2010, 06:40 PM~17079166
> *whats going on peeps ready for sunday?
> *



Im almost ready. I cant stay too long cuz i gotta work on sunday


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 2 2010, 04:39 PM~17078183
> *
> *


Hey bro im still donating for the porta potties okie dokie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 2 2010, 09:57 PM~17081065
> *:twak:  :h5:
> *


thought his name was elpintor not el hydraulics. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2010, 10:11 PM~17081226
> *thought his name was elpintor not el hydraulics. :biggrin:
> *


It should be elmeromero! Homie gets down!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: $Money Mike$, Skim, Texas Massacre

:wave:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 2 2010, 08:27 PM~17081369
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $Money Mike$, Skim, Texas Massacre
> 
> ...


What's up Mike?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 2 2010, 10:26 PM~17081358
> *It should be elmeromero! Homie gets down!
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 2 2010, 10:00 PM~17081103
> *Hey bro im still donating for the porta potties okie dokie
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: lac84, Loco 61, red22, TeXaS_ReGaL_85


:0


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2010, 05:11 PM~17078476
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: juangotti, TeXaS_ReGaL_85How is the cutty fool?Danny IM NEXT IN LINE!!! :biggrin:*


Its good got it back from danny thursday night! hittin switches all over the streets now hehe danny got down... he stuck to his word was supose to leave to el paso thurs. but didnt leave until my car was done n on the streets. thanks again DANNY!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Apr 3 2010, 12:11 AM~17082259
> *Its good got it back from danny thursday night! hittin switches all over the streets now hehe danny got downhe stuck to his word ... was supose to leave to el paso thurs. but didnt leave until my car was done n on the streets. thanks again DANNY!
> *



Man of His Word.... :thumbsup: Danny's Good Peeps...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, green ice, $Rollin Rich$ 82


The Man Him Self  







Sup Rickyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 1 2010, 02:09 AM~17063184
> *:0 LMAO
> 
> 
> ...


Damn white crackers thats the reason they are the ones shooting the schools up! basterds.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Peeps i need yall help i have a member that his lil one is in the incu at cooks its his first child and his lil one has been in there over 2mounths and i wana give his lil one a good easter so please pray for him


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 3 2010, 02:09 AM~17083042
> *Hey Peeps i need yall help i have a member that his lil one is in the incu at cooks its his first child and his lil one has been in there over 2mounths and i wana give his lil one a good easter so please pray for him
> *


he has my prayers


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 3 2010, 02:09 AM~17083042
> *Hey Peeps i need yall help i have a member that his lil one is in the incu at cooks its his first child and his lil one has been in there over 2mounths and i wana give his lil one a good easter so please pray for him
> *


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 3 2010, 01:09 AM~17083042
> *Hey Peeps i need yall help i have a member that his lil one is in the incu at cooks its his first child and his lil one has been in there over 2mounths and i wana give his lil one a good easter so please pray for him
> *


 :angel: Just keep praying. Tell him to denie what-ever the doctors tell them and look for the blessing in the middle of the storm. Its is hard but at the same time we pray to the DOCTOR of doctors and KING of kings.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 3 2010, 02:09 AM~17083042
> *Hey Peeps i need yall help i have a member that his lil one is in the incu at cooks its his first child and his lil one has been in there over 2mounths and i wana give his lil one a good easter so please pray for him
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 3 2010, 02:09 AM~17083042
> *Hey Peeps i need yall help i have a member that his lil one is in the incu at cooks its his first child and his lil one has been in there over 2mounths and i wana give his lil one a good easter so please pray for him
> *



In our prayers.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks peeps im gona go up there today and drop off some stuff to him he wanted me to tell everyone thank yall for the prayers


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Apr 2 2010, 10:11 PM~17082259
> *Its good got it back from danny thursday night! hittin switches all over the streets now hehe danny got down... he stuck to his word was supose to leave to el paso thurs. but didnt leave until my car was done n on the streets. thanks again DANNY!
> *


HELL YEA! Hitem till the a-arms fall off 

Danny's tha man for the switches!


Now just put back some $$$ so we can throw the chrome undies on it :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 3 2010, 10:30 AM~17084820
> *Thanks peeps im gona go up there today and drop off some stuff to him he wanted me to tell everyone thank yall for the prayers
> *


*Lord we ask you to Help this family and give them strength and also with everyones prayers, in Jesus name we say AMEN...*

_*Hope there lil kid gets better soon!!*_ :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

looking for a driver side taillight for a cutlass asap 817 376 7716 Luis


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817cutty_@Apr 3 2010, 12:57 PM~17085258
> *looking for a driver side taillight for a cutlass  asap  817 376 7716 Luis
> *


try the junk yard in riverside.... dunno if they have it but might.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 3 2010, 11:34 AM~17084847
> *HELL YEA! Hitem till the a-arms fall off Danny's tha man for the switches!Now just put back some $$$ so we can throw the chrome undies on it  :biggrin:*


Yep still getting use to the switch though... i will start chroming stuff once i get it ready and painted first.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Apr 3 2010, 02:37 PM~17085812
> *Yep still getting use to the switch though... i will start chroming stuff once i get it ready and painted first.
> *


switch happy or light? :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2010, 03:19 PM~17086014
> *switch happy or light? :biggrin:*


 i gotta admit im a little switch happy


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Apr 3 2010, 04:47 PM~17086392
> *i gotta admit im a little switch happy
> *


bahahaha I would be too.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Juan did you go to the graffiti show


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 3 2010, 01:09 AM~17083042
> *Hey Peeps i need yall help i have a member that his lil one is in the incu at cooks its his first child and his lil one has been in there over 2mounths and i wana give his lil one a good easter so please pray for him
> *


he is in my prayers :angel:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 3 2010, 06:29 PM~17086873
> *Juan did you go to the graffiti show
> *



x2.......wish I coulda went.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 2 2010, 09:15 PM~17082295
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, green ice, $Rollin Rich$ 82
> The Man Him Self
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 3 2010, 06:29 PM~17086873
> *Juan did you go to the graffiti show
> *


this is going to sound juvenile but my people who write thought it was a setup. I know I know I know.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492+Apr 3 2010, 09:40 AM~17084877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brother


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Everyone...!!!! Happy Easter ...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:wave: :h5:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 4 2010, 06:51 AM~17090774
> *Good Morning Everyone...!!!!  Happy Easter ...
> *



what it do LOCO!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Happy Easter Foros


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 4 2010, 05:51 AM~17090774
> *Good Morning Everyone...!!!!  Happy Easter ...
> *


x2


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

GOOD EVENING!!! PROPS TO EVERY ONE WHO MADE IT OUT TO THE ULC PICNIC!!!  AND IF YOU DIDNT MAKE IT... MAYBE NEXT TIME...YOU MISSED OUT!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2010, 07:53 PM~17095487
> *GOOD EVENING!!! PROPS TO EVERY ONE WHO MADE IT OUT TO THE ULC PICNIC!!!   AND IF YOU DIDNT MAKE IT... MAYBE NEXT TIME...YOU MISSED OUT!
> *


X2 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2010, 07:53 PM~17088081
> *this is going to sound juvenile but my people who write thought it was a setup. I know I know I know.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tHATS FUNNY!!!! Good one Juan


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2010, 08:53 PM~17095487
> *GOOD EVENING!!! PROPS TO EVERY ONE WHO MADE IT OUT TO THE ULC PICNIC!!!   AND IF YOU DIDNT MAKE IT... MAYBE NEXT TIME...YOU MISSED OUT!
> *



Had a real good time at the ULC picnic. place was packed. Had a good time hangin w/ u and the fam. Thx for the hospitality. Hey Matt sorry I didn't make it over there man iyt was crazy out tjere. Lowriding is ALive and kickin in FUNKYTOWN! Thx to all the members of the ULC for organizing this event.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2010, 08:53 PM~17095487
> *GOOD EVENING!!! PROPS TO EVERY ONE WHO MADE IT OUT TO THE ULC PICNIC!!!   AND IF YOU DIDNT MAKE IT... MAYBE NEXT TIME...YOU MISSED OUT!
> *


 :run:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Had a good time at the picnic..good turnout! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 4 2010, 09:15 PM~17095689
> *Had a good time at the picnic..good turnout! :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 4 2010, 07:21 PM~17095760
> *:yes:  :h5:
> *


Q onda loco!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Great turn out today... can't wait 4 the next one... oh jst fyi swap meet this weekend at the cats feild...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2010, 07:53 PM~17088081
> *this is going to sound juvenile but my people who write thought it was a setup. I know I know I know.
> *


That is funny. :roflmao: My boys Smak and Uno put it together but it is cool there will be more it turned out really good. I will post pics later.
This is Smak check it out
http://www.myspace.com/kingsmak


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Apr 4 2010, 09:02 PM~17095563-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


maybe next time I cann get these fools out there. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

> :0
> 
> 
> NEVER that homie


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Any questions, hit me up. Chad-817-360-9811
all support is appreciated... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 4 2010, 10:07 PM~17096311
> *Any questions, hit me up, all support is appreciated....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 4 2010, 08:07 PM~17096311
> *Any questions, hit me up, all support is appreciated....
> 
> 
> ...


I am always down for a 10.00 ranger game... What is the fundraiser for????? Count me in


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 4 2010, 10:07 PM~17096306
> *your part of the reason why too... I know I know I know
> NEVER that homie
> *


 I know its all good bro.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 4 2010, 07:10 PM~17096347
> *I am always down for a 10.00 ranger game... What is the fundraiser for????? Count me in
> *



X2


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 4 2010, 07:28 PM~17095838
> *Great turn out today... can't wait 4 the next one... oh jst fyi swap meet this weekend at the cats feild...
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 4 2010, 09:28 PM~17095838
> *Great turn out today... can't wait 4 the next one... oh jst fyi swap meet this weekend at the cats feild...
> *


No pics? swapmeet this week for sure need to buy more items for my collection. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 4 2010, 10:10 PM~17096347
> *I am always down for a 10.00 ranger game... What is the fundraiser for????? Count me in
> *


Jus tryin to raise some funds for the chapter.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I have these tripple gold 72 spoke daytons for sale or trade throw offers.

Im a low baller too. no offer to low. just dont insult me or Dayton. very minimal curb rash. *MUST SEE*.... Im looking for a trade for either 13 inch chrome d's equivalent quality or better. or some colored 13inch wires. red or black or some sort of custom. :biggrin: 3 good 1 bad tires. LMK...AGAIN *MUST SEE!*


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:420:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps We had a good time yesterday if you didnt make you deff missed out it was packed! Mike its all good Homie glad too see you out rollin brother...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 5 2010, 07:05 AM~17098571
> *:420:
> *


X2


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 4 2010, 08:07 PM~17096311
> *Any questions, hit me up.  Chad-817-360-9811
> all support is appreciated... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 5 2010, 08:08 AM~17098946
> *
> *


  TTT!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 5 2010, 07:15 AM~17098609
> *Morning Peeps We had a good time yesterday if you didnt make you deff missed out it was packed!  Mike its all good Homie glad too see you out rollin brother...
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2010, 12:30 AM~17097726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'm down!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2010, 02:29 AM~17098252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2010, 07:53 PM~17096118
> *
> 
> good meeting you jesse
> *


nice meeting you too homie :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup John


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

Whats up funky town :wave:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 5 2010, 05:15 AM~17098609
> *Morning Peeps We had a good time yesterday if you didnt make you deff missed out it was packed!  Mike its all good Homie glad too see you out rollin brother...
> *



where the hell were u at, i didnt even see u


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 5 2010, 10:57 AM~17100689
> *where the hell were u at, i didnt even see u
> *


To the right as soon as you pulled into the park... Where was you at brotha?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

wat up foros!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texican_@Apr 5 2010, 02:23 PM~17101378
> *wat up foros!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Apr 5 2010, 12:57 PM~17100689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: 

Matt Was Night Next To Me And Sal Was Right Across From Me... LOL :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 5 2010, 12:57 PM~17100689
> *where the hell were u at, i didnt even see u
> *


x2 I saw Matts truck and not him the whole day. LMAO


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 5 2010, 09:08 AM~17098946
> *
> *


Rollerz Only FTW was there too. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 5 2010, 03:54 PM~17102247
> *Rollerz Only FTW  was there too.  :biggrin:
> *


yeah that list is way short. lol


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 5 2010, 12:53 PM~17101709-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Finest C.C :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 5 2010, 05:13 PM~17102953
> *Yes sir
> I was right across from my blazer homie should of looked harder i saw your other homboy in yalls family u could of ate bro.
> And Finest C.C  :biggrin:
> *


lol aint like you dont live down the street. lol :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 5 2010, 12:53 PM~17101709
> *:rofl:
> 
> Matt Was Night Next To Me And Sal Was Right Across From Me... LOL :roflmao:
> *



u know what thats the one spot in the whole place that i never went to. ha ha thats messed up.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

DAYTONS SOLD


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2010, 07:46 PM~17104682
> *DAYTONS SOLD
> *


 Damn that was fast!


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

HAD A HELLA GOOD TIME AT THE EASTER PICNIC GOOD TURNOUT


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 5 2010, 08:23 PM~17105045
> *Damn that was fast!
> *


8 hours. lol


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

i was there i bet i see most of you cats there!! too bad i didnt know yall by faces..\

anyone get pics of yesterdays picnic??


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2010, 07:46 PM~17104682
> *DAYTONS SOLD
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 5 2010, 09:12 PM~17105654
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


get cha hustle on! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 5 2010, 09:10 PM~17105636
> *i was there i bet i see most of you cats there!! too bad i didnt know yall by faces..\
> 
> anyone get pics of yesterdays picnic??
> *


ULC or ULA?


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2010, 07:21 PM~17105757
> *ULC or ULA?
> *












is this the one you attended, not sure but i know for sure it was the one with the blue cutty and the grey blazer that hopped at first in front of the dj booth


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 5 2010, 09:24 PM~17105805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir. ULC. It was bad ass.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2010, 07:31 PM~17105890
> *yes sir. ULC. It was bad ass.
> *


yeah it was homie i had my family with me they had a blast.. looking foward to more events


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 5 2010, 09:33 PM~17105924
> *yeah it was homie i had my family with me they had a blast.. looking foward to more events
> *


come on out next time say whats up


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2010, 07:32 PM~17105908
> *
> 
> 
> ...


got any more vids of this event? pics also??


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

was that cutty yours?? i walked by it a few times man its nice!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ULC picnic was the shit..me and my family had a blast..the best so far  :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 5 2010, 09:36 PM~17105964
> *was that cutty yours?? i walked by it a few times man its nice!!!
> *


thomas aka texas gold plater


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903_@Apr 5 2010, 09:34 PM~17105937
> *got any more vids of this event? pics also??
> *


I dont but they do in shows and events.


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

cool cool.. there was people going around taking pics and recording videos.. i know someone has to have pics of yestadays event!! next time im make sure i go to bed early before the event, i was tired and hung over at this event but still had a good time... still kept sippin which made it better


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

would you know what topic the pics are in


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

good turn out for picnic see u guys on the streets


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 5 2010, 05:13 PM~17102953
> *Yes sir
> I was right across from my blazer homie should of looked harder i saw your other homboy in yalls club u could of ate bro.
> And Finest C.C  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the food!!


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 5 2010, 08:01 PM~17106317
> *good turn out for picnic  see u guys on the streets
> *


i seen you homie in that 6trey wagon with da bump bumps!! nice ride homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigLazy903+Apr 5 2010, 09:51 PM~17106181-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah bring that wagon out!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab+Apr 5 2010, 10:01 PM~17106317-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

I had a great time at the picnic! Nice to see all the Homies there! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 5 2010, 10:17 PM~17106594
> *I had a great time at the picnic!  Nice to see all the Homies there! :thumbsup:
> *


good seeing you bro.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

whats up every body nice video juan and thanks every one i was glad i could finish the cutty in time for the picnic. the picnic was of the hook cant wait for the next event


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 5 2010, 08:12 PM~17106498
> *:wave:
> *


Got your PM Homie :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 5 2010, 11:04 PM~17107392
> *whats up every body nice video juan and thanks every one i was glad i could finish the cutty in time for the picnic. the picnic was of the hook cant wait for the next event
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT!!! :420:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 5 2010, 11:16 PM~17107488
> *Got your PM Homie :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: 









Im Getting The Front Put Back On The 61 Those Bumpers Have A Million Bolts Per Bumper :wow: :happysad: All New Bolts... :biggrin: Getting It Ready For This Weekend


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Buenos Diaz... :thumbsup: for anothe exelent event put togrther by the ULC.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 6 2010, 09:21 AM~17110603
> *Buenos Diaz... :thumbsup: for anothe exelent event put togrther by the ULC.
> *



yes sir x2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Qvo Danny! How was El Paso?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 5 2010, 10:01 PM~17106317
> *good turn out for picnic  see u guys on the streets
> *



That was a nice wagon bro.I think my homie Bobby knows you guys. He has a 65 Impala with some smoothies on bags.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 6 2010, 09:27 AM~17110643
> *Qvo Danny! How was El Paso?
> *


It was good, time whent fast.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 6 2010, 09:45 AM~17110760
> *It was good, time whent fast.
> *


Yeah this weekend went by real fast. Im still draggin from the weekend!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 5 2010, 08:02 PM~17106335
> *Thanks for the food!!
> *


No prob Homie! For those who dont know Outlaw crew cab owns outlaw motorsports they get down on club plaqs for a good deal that dont break tha bank... Hitem up




Sup Mike


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 6 2010, 09:21 AM~17110603
> *Buenos Diaz... :thumbsup: for anothe exelent event put togrther by the ULC.
> *


Welcome Home Danny...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Danny


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 5 2010, 09:04 PM~17107392
> *whats up every body nice video juan and thanks every one i was glad i could finish the cutty in time for the picnic. the picnic was of the hook cant wait for the next event
> *


q onda Thomas the Monte and cutlass were looking badass side by side keep up the good work homie :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 6 2010, 09:59 AM~17110853
> *No prob Homie!  For those who dont know Outlaw crew cab owns outlaw motorsports they get down on club plaqs for a good seal that dont break tha bank... Hitem up
> Sup Mike
> *


Sup Mr.Matt! whats poppin!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> Welcome Home Danny...


Thanx Alex

quote=80 Eldog,Apr 6 2010, 10:02 AM~17110873]
Sup Danny
[/quote]
:wave: 



> q onda Thomas the Monte and cutlass were looking badass side by side keep up the good work homie :biggrin:


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up Alex,Mike,danny,Matt,Dre,Juan, Jesse, Carlos,and the homies


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 6 2010, 11:27 AM~17111655
> *What's up Alex,Mike,danny,Matt,Dre,Juan, Jesse, Carlos,and the homies
> *


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 6 2010, 08:07 AM~17110896
> *q onda Thomas the Monte and cutlass were looking badass side by side keep up the good work homie :biggrin:
> *


What's up homie the Lincoln was looking good glad we finished it in time now I have to finish macias girlfriends Elco keep a look out this mother is clean


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 6 2010, 11:27 AM~17111655
> *What's up Alex,Mike,danny,Matt,Dre,Juan, Jesse, Carlos,and the homies
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2010, 09:20 PM~17105746
> *get cha us on! :biggrin:
> *


HUH?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 6 2010, 11:27 AM~17111655
> *What's up Alex,Mike,danny,Matt,Dre,Juan, Jesse, Carlos,and the homies
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 6 2010, 09:27 AM~17111655
> *What's up Alex,Mike,danny,Matt,Dre,Juan, Jesse, Carlos,and the homies
> *


Sup Thomas


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: SUP HOMIES????


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco 

Sup Oso


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 6 2010, 11:36 AM~17111736
> *HUH?
> *


get cha hustle on


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 6 2010, 11:27 AM~17111655
> *What's up Alex,Mike,danny,Matt,Dre,Juan, Jesse, Carlos,and the homies
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 6 2010, 11:39 AM~17111764
> *Sup Loco
> 
> 
> *


Whats popin Matt??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 6 2010, 08:08 AM~17110905
> *Sup Mr.Matt! whats poppin!
> *


  Just recovering from the weekend.... Lost 3 days from workin on the ride gona have to play catch up this week

How was the weekend bro?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup 817 cutty


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 6 2010, 09:43 AM~17111801
> *Whats popin Matt??
> *


  Just recoverin from the wekend bro had too be up at 5am monday for work! Got off at 4 went home and finished shays regal bout 8 lastnight im tired :uh: gona work on my chit today when i get off...
Did you see the 38 roll threw? She finally ready for the streets


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I am looking for some black spokes. cash in hand 13's Any one have some LMK. with or with out tires. NO CURB RASH


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

1963 2dr Impala SS $1300



http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1678512977.html


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

thats a deal right there


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 6 2010, 10:05 AM~17111974
> *wassup homies
> *


Sup Homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

also a 64 in dallas for 1200


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 6 2010, 12:18 PM~17112078
> *Sup Homie
> *


You see I sold them D's hella quick. LMAO


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 6 2010, 10:14 AM~17112041
> *1963 2dr Impala SS $1300
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1678512977.html
> *


Good deal there


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2010, 12:04 PM~17111963
> *I am looking for some black spokes. cash in hand 13's Any one have some LMK. with or with out tires. NO CURB RASH
> *


how much cash you got????


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2010, 10:19 AM~17112084
> *You see I sold them D's hella quick. LMAO
> *


Yes sir lol 

What you doin Homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 6 2010, 12:21 PM~17112110
> *how much cash you got????
> *


sold d's yesterday for 5 enough for color wheels. I talk to Mike yesterday. Ima get a raffle ticket from you guys thursday.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 6 2010, 12:21 PM~17112112
> *Yes sir lol
> 
> What you doin Homie
> *


chillen right here b.s.ing. dont want to get back to reality and go to work but you know how it is.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2010, 10:24 AM~17112138
> *chillen right here b.s.ing. dont want to get back to reality and go to work but you know how it is.
> *


I hear ya bro it has been bizzy as hell out here at the air port


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 6 2010, 11:27 AM~17111655
> *What's up Alex,Mike,danny,Matt,Dre,Juan, Jesse, Carlos,and the homies
> *



Qvo Tomas!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup 8.1.7 Tx


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2010, 12:23 PM~17112127
> *sold d's yesterday for 5 enough for color wheels. I talk to Mike yesterday. Ima get a raffle ticket from you guys thursday.
> *


Kool deal homie. New flyer for raffle coming... SOON!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 6 2010, 11:45 AM~17111809
> *  Just recovering from the weekend.... Lost 3 days from workin on the ride gona have to play catch up this week
> 
> How was the weekend bro?
> *



I hear ya bro! im jus barely gettin my senses back. After the picnic i drove down to McAllen. I didnt make it home till 1am this morning.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Apr 6 2010, 12:35 PM~17112240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> :wow:  :cheesy: Wut you do at the airport??
> 
> I work on the DFW Employ shuttle busses & Skycheff trucks so if you see a yellow Penske truck haullin ass around air fiel dr honk its me
> :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 6 2010, 10:40 AM~17112282
> *I hear ya bro! im jus barely gettin my senses back. After the picnic i drove down to McAllen. I didnt make it home till 1am this morning.
> *


I feel your pain brother had a regal too finish yesterday and wake up early again today...

Im waitng on BEER 30!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Wassapening foros! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nothing waiting on danny to get back so I can drop off this car for paint. LOL


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> > :wow:  :cheesy: Wut you do at the airport??
> >
> > I work on the DFW Employ shuttle busses & Skycheff trucks so if you see a yellow Penske truck haullin ass around air fiel dr honk its me
> > :wave:
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2010, 12:17 PM~17113012
> *Nothing waiting on danny to get back so I can drop off this car for paint. LOL
> *


Hell yea that's cool homie what color you going with?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2010, 02:17 PM~17113012
> *Nothing waiting on danny to get back so I can drop off this car for paint. LOL
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 6 2010, 12:30 PM~17113112
> *Cool job huero I wished I had I job like yours. :biggrin:
> *


Q-vo Benito  Long time no see homie.... I know i need to get my ass up and start back at the shop again ...... Now that its warm again me and Ceaer will start havin those long late nights again.... Hows the 61?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 6 2010, 02:33 PM~17113129
> *Hell yea that's cool homie what color you going with?
> *


the silver I got in my garage. need some black spokes spread the word. cash in hand


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 6 2010, 02:46 PM~17113237
> *Q-vo Benito    Long time no see homie.... I know i need to get my ass up and start back at the shop again ...... Now that its warm again me and Ceaer will start havin those long late nights again.... Hows the 61?
> *


The 61 Is getting worked on slowly but surely homie stop by the house to check it out. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Say homies any one have some 13's or 14's all gold spokes for sale? I will be at the swap meet this week at la grave thanks again Foros.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Ill keep an eye out for ya Homie


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=436047&st=3160

Skim has some black OGs for $600


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe ........ Hey im gona need u to make me two more plaqs Homie call me when u need the $$$


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2010, 11:41 AM~17111780
> *get cha hustle on
> *


you owe me commision!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 6 2010, 03:11 PM~17113424
> *you owe me commision!!!!
> *


1 bud light coming up :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 6 2010, 03:14 PM~17113463
> *:wave:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 6 2010, 09:59 AM~17110853
> *No prob Homie!  For those who dont know Outlaw crew cab owns outlaw motorsports they get down on club plaqs for a good deal that dont break tha bank... Hitem up
> Sup Mike
> *


Yep you need plaques hit me up heres some of what we have done


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 6 2010, 01:15 PM~17113474
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


LMAO!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 6 2010, 01:18 PM~17113495
> *Yep you need plaques hit me up heres some of what we have done
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 6 2010, 03:18 PM~17113495
> *Yep you need plaques hit me up heres some of what we have done
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 6 2010, 01:18 PM~17113495
> *Yep you need plaques hit me up heres some of what we have done
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 6 2010, 03:18 PM~17113495
> *Yep you need plaques hit me up heres some of what we have done
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work, I'm going to pm you some work I need.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lucky Bike Winners


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 6 2010, 01:51 PM~17113849
> *Lucky Bike Winners
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

If You Been Selected To Be In The In The Six Flags Car Show This Weekend. The Driver Must Have His/Her Divers License With Them To Enter And Set Up This Friday.. If You Have Any Questions Please Call Fernando 817-806-6952


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 6 2010, 04:43 PM~17114285
> *If You Been Selected To Be In The In The Six Flags Car Show This Weekend. The Driver Must Have His/Her Divers License With Them To Enter And Set Up This Friday..  If You Have Any Questions Please Call Fernando 817-806-6952
> *


I DONT HAVE A LICENSE!!!! :angry:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 6 2010, 03:00 PM~17114453
> *I DONT HAVE A LICENSE!!!! :angry:
> *


that means you cant ride on the rides :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

5 Members: _*C-LO9492, outlawcrewcab, blanco, TheTexasGoldPlater, 80 Eldog, AND ALL ULC RAZA*_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup C-Lo


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 6 2010, 03:51 PM~17113848
> *Nice work, I'm going to pm you some work I need.
> *


Just hit me up we do ANY metal work 



















EVEN SQUARE









NEED AXLE TABS?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Sheet metal work? do that too
built front tubs









rear tubs floors bottle brackets


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 6 2010, 03:44 PM~17114903
> *Just hit me up  we do ANY metal work
> 
> 
> ...


Thats some badass metal work looks real good and like that wagon


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe man i rember that tahoe in the pic that was a bad ass install bro!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 6 2010, 10:33 AM~17111709
> *What's up  homie the Lincoln was looking good glad we finished it in time now I have to finish macias girlfriends Elco keep a look out this mother is clean*


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 6 2010, 05:44 PM~17114903
> *Just hit me up  we do ANY metal work
> 
> 
> ...



Thats some nice work guys! I'm runnin bags on my MC. Do you sell bag accesories?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 4 2010, 09:38 PM~17097327
> *Jus tryin to raise some funds for the chapter.
> *


Sweet!! I need to meet up with some one to buys some. Any body from RO goin to the swap meet this weekend so i can get some


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 6 2010, 08:44 PM~17116430
> *Sweet!! I need to meet up with some one to buys some. Any body from RO goin to the swap meet this weekend so i can get some
> *



Actually we are raising money to donate to the COMING up Program at the Boys and Girls Club. Its a gang intervention program for greater FTW. Jus hit me or any one of us up and we can meet you somewhere. Chad is available during the day. Thanks for the support bro!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 6 2010, 08:44 PM~17116430
> *Sweet!! I need to meet up with some one to buys some. Any body from RO goin to the swap meet this weekend so i can get some
> *



We will be at the ULC meeting on friday. We will see you there.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 6 2010, 07:01 PM~17116604
> *Actually we are raising money to donate to the COMING up Program at the Boys and Girls Club. Its a gang intervention program for greater FTW. Jus hit me or any one of us up and we can meet you somewhere. Chad is available during the day. Thanks for the support bro!
> *


That is cool I will get some.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 6 2010, 07:01 PM~17116604
> *Actually we are raising money to donate to the COMING up Program at the Boys and Girls Club. Its a gang intervention program for greater FTW. Jus hit me or any one of us up and we can meet you somewhere. Chad is available during the day. Thanks for the support bro!
> *


    Thats somee good stuff hit me or my bro up if we can help with anything


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 6 2010, 07:06 PM~17116678
> *That is cool I will get some.
> *


If you win can I have the tickets :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 6 2010, 09:06 PM~17116678
> *That is cool I will get some.
> *


Thanks bro. We will also be having a plate sale in june to announce the winner. TBA. Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Yous tha man Mike how much are the tickets?



Sup Jay Ray


Anyone going to the swap meet this weekend?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 6 2010, 06:38 PM~17116366
> *Thats some nice work guys! I'm runnin bags on my MC. Do you sell bag accesories?
> *


Yes sir they do lmk if you want his num or pm him there shop phone messed up so the only way to get aholt of him is his cell


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 6 2010, 08:38 PM~17116366
> *Thats some nice work guys! I'm runnin bags on my MC. Do you sell bag accesories?
> *


yep just let me know what you need


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 6 2010, 09:19 PM~17116860
> *Yous tha man Mike how much are the tickets?
> Sup Jay Ray
> Anyone going to the swap meet this weekend?
> *



NAw yous the MAN HOMIE!!! $10 each or 3 for $20. 4 seats on row 31 lower level behind homeplate with parking pass and program for Rangers vs. Astros on friday nite 6/25. My number is 940/727-1730. Call or text.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 6 2010, 09:24 PM~17116956
> *yep just let me know what you need
> *


How much are your 1/2" smc valves?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 6 2010, 09:22 PM~17116921
> *Yes sir they do lmk if you want his num or pm him there shop phone messed up so the only way to get aholt of him is his cell
> *



Yessir pm it to me. Or get my cell # from my post and text it to me.

Well time to go to work now. Not to long of a drive tonite. Jus goin to Tyler. AL RATOSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

You looking to add more to what you have? or looking for good valves?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Apr 6 2010, 03:15 PM~17113474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  



:angry: 







:twak:












:roflmao:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 6 2010, 09:30 PM~17117029
> *You looking to add more to what you have? or looking for good valves?
> *


need to replace a few. some are leaking. I'm running eight valves and ten switches.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rick


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 6 2010, 09:47 PM~17117220
> *Sup Rick
> *


x2


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Apr 6 2010, 06:47 PM~17117220-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAYMN HAD TO CATCH UP ON MY READING


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 6 2010, 09:47 PM~17117220
> *Sup Rick
> *


x2


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 6 2010, 09:55 PM~17117300
> *DAYMN HAD TO CATCH UP ON MY READING
> *


lol I bet there was a lot also!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 6 2010, 07:15 PM~17117540
> *lol I bet there was a lot also!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2010, 02:17 PM~17113012
> *Nothing waiting on danny to get back so I can drop off this car for paint. LOL
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## just ridin (Feb 4, 2009)

Big ups to Big Augies Backyard Boogie thanks big homie


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just ridin_@Apr 6 2010, 08:06 PM~17118234
> *Big ups to Big Augies Backyard Boogie thanks big homie
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 6 2010, 11:08 PM~17118262
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *



x2


----------



## just ridin (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 6 2010, 10:17 PM~17118408
> *x2
> *


thanks homies


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by just ridin_@Apr 6 2010, 11:06 PM~17118234
> *Big ups to Big Augies Backyard Boogie thanks big homie
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Bro! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just ridin_@Apr 6 2010, 11:06 PM~17118234
> *Big ups to Big Augies Backyard Boogie thanks big homie
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by just ridin_@Apr 6 2010, 09:06 PM~17118234
> *Big ups to Big Augies Backyard Boogie thanks big homie
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass setup! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by just ridin_@Apr 6 2010, 11:06 PM~17118234
> *Big ups to Big Augies Backyard Boogie thanks big homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 6 2010, 09:01 PM~17116604
> *Actually we are raising money to donate to the COMING up Program at the Boys and Girls Club. Its a gang intervention program for greater FTW. Jus hit me or any one of us up and we can meet you somewhere. Chad is available during the day. Thanks for the support bro!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 6 2010, 05:00 PM~17114453
> *I DONT HAVE A LICENSE!!!! :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by just ridin_@Apr 6 2010, 11:06 PM~17118234
> *Big ups to Big Augies Backyard Boogie: thanks big homie cool:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:X2


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by just ridin_@Apr 6 2010, 09:06 PM~17118234
> *Big ups to Big Augies Backyard Boogie thanks big homie
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks good Homie


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wuts good FOROS!!


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

Good morning everybody! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 6 2010, 09:42 PM~17117165
> *need to replace a few. some are leaking. I'm running eight valves and ten switches.
> *


Never have liked SMC had to many problems with them
but if there what you want there $48 each

i use ASCO valves and have only had 1 valve problem in the 3 years of using them and there one of the fastest valves out there there $40 each

heres a truck we built using 1/2 asco fills and 3/8 dumps (video)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-d0YzyrKi0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Wuzzzzzzz Uppppppppp To all the Homies in tha Funk Town


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Whats up matt


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by just ridin_@Apr 6 2010, 09:06 PM~17118234
> *Big ups to Big Augies Backyard Boogie thanks big homie
> 
> 
> ...


YOU KNOW IT HOMIE!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> Just hit me up we do ANY metal work
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 7 2010, 08:58 AM~17122050
> *Whats up  matt
> *


Wooot up Mayn


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Badass day today wish i was at the house workin on the elco! Did some work on her lastnight till 12 found that the new set up started crackin the ears on the frame so gona take a lil longer than what i thought talked with Danny gona have to do some reinfoce work so i can play with it and not tear it up i would post some pics but my computer took a chit so i post threw my phone..... Loco next time ur by the house roll threw with the camera Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 7 2010, 10:49 AM~17121976
> *Never have liked SMC had to many problems with them
> but if there what you want  there $48 each
> 
> ...


Kool. I need to roll by the shop and see what else imma gonna need!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

For those that have been inquiring.....

1st) our flyer is going to be updated soon, thes flyer i posted was an early stage flyer, i even told Leonard that it will be updated.

2nd) we (Rollerz Only Ft. Worth) will be holding this raffle for the 4 tickets to the rangers game on june 25th vs the Astros

3rd) we will be holding a fajita plate sale two weeks prior to the game and will be conducting the raffle at the end of that day to fianlize the winner of the tickets

4th) a portion of the proceeds (profit) will be given to the Comin' Up progam, a prgram through the Boys And girls club in the Ft Worth area that is an gang invtervention program for inner city teens.

5th) we are still fianlizing the date and location of the fajita plate sale to let all of you know where it will be.

6th) we will gladly accept any donations of either cash value or items to possibly be used as a second and third place prize for the raffle in an effort to make this more of a success

7th) the tickets are $10 each or 3 for $20, the purchase of a ticket will also get you 1 (ONE) fajita plate for free, plates will be $5 the day of the plate sale, we will be pre selling fajita plate tickets too once everything is in stone, we have talked to a local business and have things set up but still working on permits and all that stuff for the city to make everything legit.

8th) please contact any one of the Rollerz Only Ft. Worth Chapter members....Me, Mike, Ricky, Bobby, Charlie, Gilbert, or Felipe for more info and to purchase tickets......my phone number is 817-360-9811

THANKS FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT AND HELP IN MAKING THIS A SUCCESS, WHO KNOWS, THIS MAY END UP BEING ANOTHER ANNUAL EVENT FOR THE FT. WORTH AREA TO LOOK FORWARD TOO...


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 6 2010, 01:51 PM~17113849
> *Lucky Bike Winners
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 6 2010, 06:28 AM~17110360
> *
> *



Don't forget Streetlife CC participated as well. 

  :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 7 2010, 12:49 PM~17122960
> *For those that have been inquiring.....
> 
> 1st) our flyer is going to be updated soon, thes flyer i posted was an early stage flyer, i even told Leonard that it will be updated.
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 7 2010, 11:40 AM~17122359
> *Badass day today wish i was at the house workin on the elco! Did some work on her lastnight till 12 found that the new set up started crackin the ears on the frame so gona take a lil longer than what i thought talked with Danny gona have to do some reinfoce work so i can play with it and not tear it up i would post some pics but my computer took a chit so i post threw my phone..... Loco next time ur by the house roll threw with the camera Homie    :biggrin:
> *


Rain And Hail In Riverside Today... :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 7 2010, 01:34 PM~17123322
> *Rain And Hail In Riverside Today... :0
> *


bahahaha for real


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 7 2010, 10:49 AM~17121976
> *Never have liked SMC had to many problems with them
> but if there what you want  there $48 each
> 
> ...



Moves Pretty Quick...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2010, 01:35 PM~17123329
> *bahahaha for real
> *


 :yessad: No Pics But It Happend :run:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 7 2010, 11:34 AM~17123322
> *Rain And Hail In Riverside Today... :0
> *


WHAT????? :0 I just got my 69 back last week and havnt went to put it up its in my driveway  

How big do you know?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 7 2010, 01:48 PM~17123422
> *WHAT?????  :0  I just got my 69 back last week and havnt went to put it up its in my driveway
> 
> How big do you know?
> *


Pea Size :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 7 2010, 01:52 PM~17123443
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535061


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup matt, whats the deal homie


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 7 2010, 11:52 AM~17123443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:drama: :wow: :barf:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLFirstLady_@Apr 7 2010, 03:08 PM~17124177
> *:drama:  :wow:    :barf:
> *


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 7 2010, 12:48 PM~17123972
> *wassup matt, whats the deal homie
> *


Was up Homie just workin and workin on the ride how you been brotha?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 7 2010, 12:49 PM~17122960
> *For those that have been inquiring.....
> 
> 1st) our flyer is going to be updated soon, thes flyer i posted was an early stage flyer, i even told Leonard that it will be updated.
> ...


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by just ridin_@Apr 6 2010, 10:06 PM~17118234
> *Big ups to Big Augies Backyard Boogie thanks big homie
> 
> 
> ...


_*Thats Right Big Augie Always Ready 2 An Does Go All Out To Make The Customer Happy... Puttin It Down For Da DFW....*_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLFirstLady_@Apr 7 2010, 02:08 PM~17124177
> *:drama:  :wow:    :barf:
> *


We pay approx. 8-9 billion dollars a month to do this and it ain't paint balling.. :uh: 
Congress just approved for this year 80 billion dollars to continue the war but we can't afford to pay extended unemployment insurance or fund healthcare or fix are f'ing streets....


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

*A & M Customs 
"PISTON PUMP"








































Coming out really soon !!!!*








​


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Apr 7 2010, 11:13 PM~17129489
> *A & M Customs
> "PISTON PUMP"
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good night Fellas :420:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning gente!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Apr 7 2010, 11:13 PM~17129489
> *A & M Customs
> "PISTON PUMP"
> 
> ...


Nice work guys! Always quality work.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 8 2010, 06:44 AM~17132000
> *Good morning gente!
> *


Goooood Morning... Those Two Hours Of Sleep Felt Good... :biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

>


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 7 2010, 09:42 PM~17128948
> *We pay approx. 8-9 billion dollars a month to do this and it ain't paint balling.. :uh:
> Congress just approved for this year 80 billion dollars to continue the war but we can't afford to pay extended unemployment insurance or fund healthcare or fix are f'ing streets....
> *


ORALE HOMIE JOHN.... YOU STAND ON THAT STATEMENT FUCK UNCLE SAM FUCKERS POWER TO THE PEOPLE.. LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 8 2010, 02:35 AM~17131830
> *Good night Fellas  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Thirsty Thursday!! :0 Sup FOROS!!


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 7 2010, 08:42 PM~17128948
> *We pay approx. 8-9 billion dollars a month to do this and it ain't paint balling.. :uh:
> Congress just approved for this year 80 billion dollars to continue the war but we can't afford to pay extended unemployment insurance or fund healthcare or fix are f'ing streets....
> *



So true!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 8 2010, 09:58 AM~17132775
> *Thirsty Thursday!!  :0 Sup FOROS!!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 8 2010, 10:13 AM~17132864
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




What it do Homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLFirstLady_@Apr 8 2010, 09:57 AM~17132768
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Its Getting There....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Stole these pics from another forum Im on!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :0 Child Support Office hno:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 8 2010, 03:35 AM~17131830
> *Good night Fellas  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: looking good


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> > :0 Child Support Office hno:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz+Apr 8 2010, 10:50 AM~17133143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why You So Happy For Then ??? :scrutinize:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 8 2010, 10:44 AM~17133082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


some of yall already know this place. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 8 2010, 04:35 AM~17131830
> *Good night Fellas  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Some pics from Opening Day Texas Rangers!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 8 2010, 12:16 PM~17133850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  
I WENT LAST NIGHT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 8 2010, 12:16 PM~17133850
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Deep


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

The ball girl!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 8 2010, 02:35 AM~17131830
> *Good night Fellas  :420:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 8 2010, 12:46 PM~17134106
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 8 2010, 01:45 PM~17134610
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


ROLLIN ENJOYING HIS WHEELS?

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 8 2010, 11:41 AM~17133553
> *
> Why You So Happy For Then ???  :scrutinize:
> *



Cuz it was not a bad day and at least I'm not paying more than what I'm paying now fool! :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 8 2010, 12:46 PM~17134106
> *
> 
> 
> ...




She can play with my balls anytime!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Apr 8 2010, 06:24 AM~17132089
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :rimshot:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 8 2010, 12:06 PM~17133762-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 7 2010, 05:23 PM~17125936
> *
> *


que onda bro??


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 8 2010, 11:20 AM~17133886
> *
> I WENT LAST NIGHT
> *


U went last night i went last night and I even heard someone calling my name but didnt see them.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 8 2010, 04:21 PM~17136896
> *que onda bro??
> *


Wasssapening homie :biggrin: When is the El Camino coming out?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

whats up homies.!!!! 


anyone come across a 64 front passenger inner fender in good shape..please let me know lookin for one. my shit its rusted on one corner..

:biggrin:


----------



## the fan 86 (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 8 2010, 08:12 PM~17138330
> *whats up homies.!!!!
> anyone come across a 64 front passenger inner fender in good shape..please let me know lookin for one. my shit its rusted on one corner..
> 
> ...


aint there a swap meet tomorrow? im sure u can find one there and if u look in the classifieds on other items i think they were selling some chrome here in the dfw


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the fan 86_@Apr 8 2010, 09:18 PM~17138394
> *aint there a swap meet tomorrow? im sure u can find one there and if u look in the classifieds on other items i think they were selling some chrome here in the dfw
> *


 :0 theres a classifieds for dfw??ok imma take a look thanks bro


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Ready for SIX FLAGS!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 8 2010, 08:33 PM~17138561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good pic!! Where is the video? :dunno:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 8 2010, 09:40 PM~17138650
> *Good pic!! Where is the video? :dunno:
> *


you really wanna see it??? let me edit it real quick check back in 30 minutes :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 8 2010, 08:41 PM~17138669
> *you really wanna see it??? let me edit it real quick check back in 30 minutes  :biggrin:
> *


Are you going to the swap meet this weekend?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 8 2010, 07:21 PM~17138423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 8 2010, 07:40 PM~17138650
> *Good pic!! Where is the video? :dunno:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 8 2010, 06:40 PM~17138651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 8 2010, 09:33 PM~17138561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 8 2010, 09:21 PM~17138423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice im diggin that paint bro!


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65+Apr 8 2010, 09:42 PM~17138701-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

enjoy the video its not as long but you get the idea..sorry to the other hoppers i didnt get for i didnt know they was gonna hop


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 8 2010, 09:22 PM~17140044
> *i might go check it out..is tomorrow too???
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup FunkyTown! Stop by Homie LOCO61 house a while ago and he's working hard on getting the ride ready to hit the streets soon! Keep it up Alex, u almost there! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 9 2010, 12:27 AM~17140929
> *Sup FunkyTown!  Stop by Homie LOCO61 house a while ago and he's working hard on getting the ride ready to hit the streets soon!  Keep it up  Alex, u almost there! :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Time For Bed :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TGIF


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Apr 8 2010, 09:50 PM~17139642
> *Nice im diggin that paint bro!
> *


Thanks!
Lcustoms painted the car form the 817 down Hemphill.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Apr 8 2010, 09:40 PM~17138651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L Customs :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 8 2010, 09:12 PM~17138330
> *whats up homies.!!!!
> anyone come across a 64 front passenger inner fender in good shape..please let me know lookin for one. my shit its rusted on one corner..
> 
> ...


Sup everyone. 

Germain send me a pick of your inner fender were it's rusted. If its not to bad it might be fixable.

nice pics and video... I missed a good event


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Good morning everyone six flags here we come good job on that 61 Alex can't wait to see it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 9 2010, 08:38 AM~17142926
> *Good morning everyone six flags here we come good job on that 61 Alex can't wait to see it
> *


 :thumbsup: Thanks Thomas


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Alex is your car ready for SIX FLAGS? :dunno: :run: :run:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 8 2010, 09:22 PM~17140044
> *i might go check it out..is tomorrow too???
> 
> 
> ...


It wont let me watch the video it says the the video is not available for mobile but how come I can watch the other videos :dunno:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 9 2010, 06:38 AM~17142926
> *Good morning everyone six flags here we come good job on that 61 Alex can't wait to see it
> *


Did you find out what time the setup starts bro?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 9 2010, 10:01 AM~17143382
> *Alex is your car ready for SIX FLAGS? :dunno:  :run:  :run:
> *


Not Done But It Will Be There...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 9 2010, 10:07 AM~17143409
> *Did you find out what time the setup starts bro?
> *


From 1-3 Today ANd Later on Tonight Also Not Sure For Saturday Morning... Im Going 1-3 Today..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 9 2010, 08:31 AM~17143540
> *From 1-3 Today  ANd Later on Tonight Also Not Sure For Saturday Morning...  Im Going 1-3 Today..
> *


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 8 2010, 07:43 PM~17138128
> *Wasssapening homie :biggrin: When is the El Camino coming out?
> *


its coming out really soon bro!!! i got almost all the hardware for it. ya vez que andaba batallando un poco por los clips.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 9 2010, 11:59 AM~17144103
> *its coming out really soon bro!!! i got almost all the hardware for it. ya vez que andaba batallando un poco por los clips.
> *


Im home.come by wheb you ready


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:run: :drama: Damn Im ready for a beer!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup outlaw


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 9 2010, 12:23 PM~17144243
> *:run:  :drama: Damn Im ready for a beer!!
> *


x2


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Venom..... you going to the meeting tonight? If not call me Homie 817 723-1457



Sup Foros nice day today went had lunch with my daughter and chiilin now fixin to start back on the ride!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

is there a ULC meeting tonight


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats what they were sayin before the move in duno? I just text Alex fixin to call Homie John to see i will post it for those who dont know...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 9 2010, 10:23 AM~17144243
> *:run:  :drama: Damn Im ready for a beer!!
> *


X817


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I just got off the phone with Homie John THERE WILL BE A MEETING AT 8:30 For those who havnt set up there cars yet bring them to the meeting and from the meeting everyone will go to set up if yall have any questions call me at 817-723-1457 Matt


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2010, 01:37 PM~17144777
> *x2
> *


Sup Juan....What u got on my 40?, you gona have some beer on ice when I roll by today. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 9 2010, 12:01 PM~17144980
> *Sup Juan....What u got on my 40?,  you gona have some beer on ice when I roll by today.  :biggrin:
> *


Ill have some i live two blocks away u can take my pumps with ya too work the majic on them?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 9 2010, 02:11 PM~17145059
> *Ill have some i live two blocks away u can take my punps with ya too work the majic on them?
> *


Cool I'll do that :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 9 2010, 02:01 PM~17144980
> *Sup Juan....What u got on my 40?,  you gona have some beer on ice when I roll by today.  :biggrin:
> *


what time you rollin thru?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 9 2010, 12:16 PM~17145107
> *Cool  I'll do that :thumbsup:
> *


Hit me up and let me know what u drink brotha and if juanito needs help with his let me know


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 9 2010, 02:19 PM~17145124
> *Hit me up and let me know what u drink brotha and if juanito needs help with his let me know
> *


Already


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2010, 02:18 PM~17145118
> *what time you rollin thru?
> *


6:30-7:00


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 9 2010, 02:45 PM~17145283
> *6:30-7:00
> *


K cus at 5 Im going to look at an Imp Dunk420 is selling


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres Acouple of Pics i wana thanks Streetlife And Torres Empire For Helping Me Unload My Ride ... Its Going To Be A Nice Show This Weekend At Six Flags... See you Guys Out There


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 9 2010, 02:24 PM~17145995
> *Heres Acouple of Pics  i wana thanks Streetlife And Torres Empire For Helping Me Unload My Ride  ... Its Going To Be A Nice Show This Weekend At Six Flags... See you Guys Out There
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 It looks fucken badass homie cant wait to see it person :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 9 2010, 04:24 PM~17145995
> *Heres Acouple of Pics  i wana thanks Streetlife And Torres Empire For Helping Me Unload My Ride  ... Its Going To Be A Nice Show This Weekend At Six Flags... See you Guys Out There
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Apr 9 2010, 05:38 PM~17146531-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brothers


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats on get her out there Loco Thats a bad MOFO! I have had the chance to go by and see the car geting put togeather and ill tell ya thats ONE OF THE CLEANEST 61'S I HAVE SEEN! I bet you are gona have a hard time sleepin tonight without it bein in tha garage Ha HaJ/k lol Im glad you got it out Homie When you get it back lets finish it so you can roll it!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 9 2010, 04:24 PM~17145995
> *Heres Acouple of Pics  i wana thanks Streetlife And Torres Empire For Helping Me Unload My Ride  ... Its Going To Be A Nice Show This Weekend At Six Flags... See you Guys Out There
> 
> 
> ...


Fuckin Bad Ass


Peep my 64


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 9 2010, 03:24 PM~17145995
> *Heres Acouple of Pics  i wana thanks Streetlife And Torres Empire For Helping Me Unload My Ride  ... Its Going To Be A Nice Show This Weekend At Six Flags... See you Guys Out There
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 9 2010, 04:24 PM~17145995
> *Heres Acouple of Pics  i wana thanks Streetlife And Torres Empire For Helping Me Unload My Ride  ... Its Going To Be A Nice Show This Weekend At Six Flags... See you Guys Out There
> 
> 
> ...


looking sweet bro :wow:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 9 2010, 08:27 AM~17142865
> *Sup everyone.
> 
> Germain send me a pick of your inner fender were it's rusted. If its not to bad it might be fixable.
> ...


heres a pic of it from the underside


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

fuked around and put in some work on the 64..thanks to my brother that got me going




























dirt and all fuk it


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2010, 06:32 PM~17146939
> *
> Peep my 64
> 
> ...


u buy it??? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 9 2010, 06:50 PM~17147077
> *u buy it???  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


yep. just got back


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2010, 04:32 PM~17146939
> *Fuckin Bad Ass
> Peep my 64
> 
> ...


 :wow: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 7 2010, 11:52 AM~17123443
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THIS IS NO DISRESPECT TO YOU OR ANYONE WHO WATCHED THIS VIDEO, WHO FELT ANY SARROW. YOU SHOW HOW THE U.S. SOLDIERS AS IT IS PUT KILLED INNOCENT CIVILIANS. BUT PEOPLE WHO HAVE NEVER BEEN OVER THERE, WHO HAS NEVER SEEN OR HELD THEIR FRIENDS AS THEY DIE, OR WILL NEVER EVER GET TO SEE THEIR BROTHER IN ARMS AGAIN. NEED TO KEEP THIS OFF HERE. THIS IS A PLACE WERE PEOPLE COME TO SHOW OFF THEIR LOWRIDERS. ENJOY THEIR CARS AND CLUBS. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS IF YOU DONT LIKE HOW THE U.S. SOLDIERS ARE DOING THEIR JOBS, COME WALK IN MY BOOTS AND SEE THRU MY EYES. REMEMBER U.S. SOLDIERS ARE THE ONES WHO GIVE YOU THE FREEDOM TO BE ABLE TO SIT IN YOUR HOUSE AND BE ABLE TO POST SHIT LIKE THIS ON HERE. FREEDOM IS NOT FREE! BUT PEOPLE TAKE IT AND DONT EVER THINK WHAT THE SOLDIERS, MARINES, SAILORS, AND AIRMAN GO THRU DAY IN AND DAY OUT. SORRY TO HAVE FUCKED THIS TOPIC UP.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 9 2010, 01:07 PM~17144554
> *wassup outlaw
> *


what it do


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 9 2010, 06:49 PM~17147070
> *fuked around and put in some work on the 64..thanks to my brother that got me going
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats one dark faced brotha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 9 2010, 08:25 PM~17148188
> *THIS IS NO DISRESPECT TO YOU OR ANYONE WHO WATCHED THIS VIDEO, WHO FELT ANY SARROW. YOU SHOW HOW THE U.S. SOLDIERS AS IT IS PUT KILLED INNOCENT CIVILIANS. BUT PEOPLE WHO HAVE NEVER BEEN OVER THERE, WHO HAS NEVER SEEN OR HELD THEIR FRIENDS AS THEY DIE, OR WILL NEVER EVER GET TO SEE THEIR BROTHER IN ARMS AGAIN. NEED TO KEEP THIS OFF HERE. THIS IS A PLACE WERE PEOPLE COME TO SHOW OFF THEIR LOWRIDERS. ENJOY THEIR CARS AND CLUBS. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS IF YOU DONT LIKE HOW THE U.S. SOLDIERS ARE DOING THEIR JOBS, COME WALK IN MY BOOTS AND SEE THRU MY EYES. REMEMBER U.S. SOLDIERS ARE THE ONES WHO GIVE YOU THE FREEDOM TO BE ABLE TO SIT IN YOUR HOUSE AND BE ABLE TO POST SHIT LIKE THIS ON HERE. FREEDOM IS NOT FREE! BUT PEOPLE TAKE IT AND DONT EVER THINK WHAT THE SOLDIERS, MARINES, SAILORS, AND AIRMAN  GO THRU DAY IN AND DAY OUT. SORRY TO HAVE FUCKED THIS TOPIC UP.
> *


I agree with most of this post


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 9 2010, 06:49 PM~17147070
> *fuked around and put in some work on the 64..thanks to my brother that got me going
> 
> 
> ...


what did you do to it.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

just got home from six flags it was cool to see all the lowlows out there and all the homies that are making it happin.was hard to leave my baby out there.LOL


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2010, 12:38 AM~17149882
> *what did you do to it.
> *


just painted innner hood..today later on door jambs inner trunk and i dont know what else..i already got the paint and all ready to be sprayed on..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 9 2010, 11:00 PM~17150053
> *just got home from six flags it was cool to see all the lowlows out there and all the homies that are making it happin.was hard to leave my baby out there.LOL
> *


Their is a lot of clean ass rides out there...its Gona be bad ass!!!so what's up Mr.gold you ready to ride the Titan :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 10 2010, 07:36 AM~17151172
> *Their is a lot of clean ass rides out there...its Gona be bad ass!!!so what's up Mr.gold you ready to ride the Titan  :biggrin:
> *


no ****


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone know what time can we start going in at six flags?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2010, 12:05 AM~17149636
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 9 2010, 09:25 PM~17148188
> *THIS IS NO DISRESPECT TO YOU OR ANYONE WHO WATCHED THIS VIDEO, WHO FELT ANY SARROW. YOU SHOW HOW THE U.S. SOLDIERS AS IT IS PUT KILLED INNOCENT CIVILIANS. BUT PEOPLE WHO HAVE NEVER BEEN OVER THERE, WHO HAS NEVER SEEN OR HELD THEIR FRIENDS AS THEY DIE, OR WILL NEVER EVER GET TO SEE THEIR BROTHER IN ARMS AGAIN. NEED TO KEEP THIS OFF HERE. THIS IS A PLACE WERE PEOPLE COME TO SHOW OFF THEIR LOWRIDERS. ENJOY THEIR CARS AND CLUBS. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS IF YOU DONT LIKE HOW THE U.S. SOLDIERS ARE DOING THEIR JOBS, COME WALK IN MY BOOTS AND SEE THRU MY EYES. REMEMBER U.S. SOLDIERS ARE THE ONES WHO GIVE YOU THE FREEDOM TO BE ABLE TO SIT IN YOUR HOUSE AND BE ABLE TO POST SHIT LIKE THIS ON HERE. FREEDOM IS NOT FREE! BUT PEOPLE TAKE IT AND DONT EVER THINK WHAT THE SOLDIERS, MARINES, SAILORS, AND AIRMAN  GO THRU DAY IN AND DAY OUT. SORRY TO HAVE FUCKED THIS TOPIC UP.
> *



Well said bRO :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 10 2010, 08:37 AM~17151341
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 10 2010, 04:18 AM~17150893
> *just painted innner hood..today later on door jambs inner trunk and i dont know what else..i already got the paint and all ready to be sprayed on..
> *


I thought it was some kind of primer. it looks good. nice job homie


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 9 2010, 09:25 PM~17148188
> *THIS IS NO DISRESPECT TO YOU OR ANYONE WHO WATCHED THIS VIDEO, WHO FELT ANY SARROW. YOU SHOW HOW THE U.S. SOLDIERS AS IT IS PUT KILLED INNOCENT CIVILIANS. BUT PEOPLE WHO HAVE NEVER BEEN OVER THERE, WHO HAS NEVER SEEN OR HELD THEIR FRIENDS AS THEY DIE, OR WILL NEVER EVER GET TO SEE THEIR BROTHER IN ARMS AGAIN. NEED TO KEEP THIS OFF HERE. THIS IS A PLACE WERE PEOPLE COME TO SHOW OFF THEIR LOWRIDERS. ENJOY THEIR CARS AND CLUBS. ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS IF YOU DONT LIKE HOW THE U.S. SOLDIERS ARE DOING THEIR JOBS, COME WALK IN MY BOOTS AND SEE THRU MY EYES. REMEMBER U.S. SOLDIERS ARE THE ONES WHO GIVE YOU THE FREEDOM TO BE ABLE TO SIT IN YOUR HOUSE AND BE ABLE TO POST SHIT LIKE THIS ON HERE. FREEDOM IS NOT FREE! BUT PEOPLE TAKE IT AND DONT EVER THINK WHAT THE SOLDIERS, MARINES, SAILORS, AND AIRMAN  GO THRU DAY IN AND DAY OUT. SORRY TO HAVE FUCKED THIS TOPIC UP.
> *


THANKS FOR EVERYTHING YOU AND THE SOLDIERS DO HOMIE!!! MUCH RESPECT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 10 2010, 10:20 AM~17151692
> *THANKS FOR EVERYTHING YOU AND THE SOLDIERS DO HOMIE!!! MUCH RESPECT
> *


PM SENT HOMIE


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2010, 08:42 AM~17151353
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2010, 11:11 AM~17144178
> *Im home.come by wheb you ready
> *


thank you so much bro for the headerpanel!! i really appreciate it.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 10 2010, 11:23 AM~17151946
> *thank you so much bro for the headerpanel!! i really appreciate it.
> *


no problem homie.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2010, 08:42 AM~17151353
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up playa! I didn't make it home till 240am. I had to work the concession stand at the ball field this morning. I'm gonna be tired as hell tonight! So on that note....Is anyone down for some beer tonight? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 10 2010, 01:01 PM~17152437
> *What up playa! I didn't make it home till 240am. I had to work the concession stand at the ball field this morning.  I'm gonna be tired as hell tonight! So on that note....Is anyone down for some beer tonight? :biggrin:
> *


At six flags? I will be at my cousins 15.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Id like to say THANKS DANNY & JUAN for comin by yesterday and helpin me with my ride! I cant wait to see what it will do after Danny gets done with the set up


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 10 2010, 01:38 PM~17152584
> *Id like to say THANKS DANNY & JUAN for comin by yesterday and helpin me with my ride! I cant wait to see what it will do after Danny gets done with the set up
> *


thanks for the valve cover. yo I got a motor and tranny for my 64. I just gotta pull it.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

anyone going to be out rollin tonight?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 10 2010, 04:00 PM~17153133
> *anyone going to be out rollin tonight?
> *


Wish I could


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2010, 01:57 PM~17153121
> *thanks for the valve cover. yo I got a motor and tranny for my 64. I just gotta pull it.
> *


Let me know when u wana pull ill help you do it i got all the stuff to knock it out


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wish I could go cruisin tonight! Weather is pwrfect. I'm tired as hell to. Tomorrow gonna be a long ass day tambien.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Matt! What did u work on last night?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 10 2010, 06:36 PM~17154671
> *What up Matt!  What did u work on last night?
> *


I was workin on the ride bro.... It is completely gutted! Im blessed that I have REAL HOMIES THAT HELP BROTHERS OUT! You should come by and check it out my 
ride its going too put D SHOP ON THE MAP!

Me and Danny got some work two do but we will show everyone what we can do..... everything from paint to custom me and him are going to do it..... Watch out the ELCO IS COMIN OUT & ITS GOING TO BE D SHOP Done this time!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone knw if there is a show 2 morrow?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

HERES A LINK FOR THE SIXFLAGS SHOW I MADE GUYS CHECK IT OUT


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535921


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 11 2010, 12:05 AM~17156388
> *Anyone knw if there is a show 2 morrow?*


Six flags? :dunno:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Nothin in the 817... heard at the swap meet a sweet dreams show or sumthin like dat... dunno thnks.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 11 2010, 12:34 AM~17156678
> *Nothin in the 817... heard at the swap meet a sweet dreams show or sumthin like dat... dunno thnks.
> *


yeah sweet dreams show in nor side


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Any info on the location?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 11 2010, 01:25 AM~17157109
> *Any info on the location?
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 11 2010, 07:04 AM~17158240
> *Thnks.
> *


No problem homie. You going?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 10 2010, 11:42 PM~17156179
> *I was workin on the ride bro.... It is completely gutted! Im blessed that I have REAL HOMIES THAT HELP BROTHERS OUT! You should come by and check it out my
> ride its going too put D SHOP ON THE MAP!
> 
> ...


Damn!! Im excited for you! I may have a chance next satrday after the kids games.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Good morning Foros!!! :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 10 2010, 11:42 PM~17156179
> *I was workin on the ride bro.... It is completely gutted! Im blessed that I have REAL HOMIES THAT HELP BROTHERS OUT! You should come by and check it out my
> ride its going too put D SHOP ON THE MAP!
> 
> ...



KICK ASS HOMIE let me know if you need anything


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Apr 11 2010, 08:45 AM~17158808-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brother i need to go hang at ur shop


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 11 2010, 12:49 PM~17159549
> *Thanks Bro i cant wait too roll it again the chromer is done with all my stuff so its time to get after it Danny is comin by this week to help me do some frame work
> Thanks Brother i need to go hang at ur shop
> *


come look at my imp when you get a chance/


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2010, 11:57 AM~17159869
> *come look at my imp when you get a chance/
> *


I roll by today or tomarrow and check it out when you wana pull the motor?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 11 2010, 02:55 PM~17160175
> *I roll by today or tomarrow and check it out when you wana pull the motor?
> *


when ever. I got nothing but time. I think I will need to change the motor mounts and run a fuel line with a new gas tank.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Tanks can run some $ if the tank is good thats in it ill help u pull it and send it off to a radiator shop and they can clean them and coat them for around 75 bucks.... ill have to look at it and see what mounts u need


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 11 2010, 04:34 PM~17160653
> *Tanks can run some $ if the tank is good thats in it ill help u pull it and send it off to a radiator shop and they can clean them and coat them for around 75 bucks.... ill have to look at it and see what mounts u need
> *


come by when you can.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2010, 04:51 PM~17160746
> *come by when you can.
> *



What.....cant I get an invite to see the PIMPALA!?


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 11 2010, 04:28 PM~17161337
> *What.....cant I get an invite to see the PIMPALA!?
> *



yea i wanna see it too, :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 11 2010, 04:58 PM~17161553
> *yea i wanna see it too,  :biggrin:
> *


While your there u can come by the house i live two blocks from juan :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Mike --- Chris --- A&M Cust


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 11 2010, 05:28 PM~17161788
> *While your there u can come by the house i live two blocks from juan  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Apr 11 2010, 06:28 PM~17161337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on with it. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2010, 07:18 PM~17162826
> *Come on with it. :biggrin:
> *



so when we comin to yank the motor out.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 11 2010, 09:19 PM~17162843
> *so when we comin to yank the motor out.
> *


Soon as matts hoist is free.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Dreamin 64


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2010, 09:18 PM~17162826
> *Come on with it. :biggrin:
> *


Kool. I try maybe on tuesday. 

What up Matt! I'm in new braunfels now gettin fuel. Headin to McAllen tonite. I left G flags at 5. Gonna be a loooooong nite!
The shit we do for our Cars! Gotta Love it!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2010, 07:21 PM~17162873
> *Soon as matts hoist is free.
> *



IM DOWN TO HELP OUT HOMIE, TELL MATT TO COME ON WITH THE COME ON


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Apr 11 2010, 09:31 PM~17163019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL he has his motor in the air right now. Its cool it will give me time to clean out under the hood. Get it prepped and painted.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2010, 07:33 PM~17163058
> *LMK.Im off Fridays...
> LOL he has his motor in the air right now. Its cool it will give me time to clean out under the hood. Get it prepped and painted.
> *



I HAVE AN ENGINE STAND IF HE NEEDS ONE, IF THAT CAN FREE UP THE HOIST


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2010, 09:37 PM~17163099
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Right click and saved for future use! Congrats homie!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2010, 08:37 PM~17163099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 11 2010, 09:53 PM~17163257
> *Right click and saved for future use! Congrats homie!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2010, 09:37 PM~17163099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Looks Good Juan....










Good Show At Six Flags..... THanks Ramiro ANd The Guys From Torres Empire For Helping Me Out.....


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2010, 07:29 PM~17163005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 11 2010, 10:43 PM~17163942
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hows your rag coming?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2010, 09:21 PM~17162873
> *Soon as matts hoist is free.
> *


Sup Juan I have a hoist I can Drop of on Wed.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 11 2010, 11:10 PM~17164343
> *Sup Juan I have a hoist I can Drop of  on Wed.
> *


I wont have a day off till Friday.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2010, 07:21 PM~17162873
> *Soon as matts hoist is free.
> *


Shit ill have mine on the stand and walk the hoist to ur house get the stand & ill be over & ill pull the motor trans and put urs on the stand OW SHIT I THINK IT WILL BE THE SECOND TIME THIS WEEK HE HAS HIT MATTS BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL!!! I GOTA COUPLE EXTRA CANS OF PAINT ILL TELL MY HOMIE TO PAINT YOUR MOTOR FOR U"........


.


> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 11 2010, 07:31 PM~17163019
> *Kool.  I try maybe on tuesday.
> I Know the feling bro i got alot of my crap back from the plater and i cant wait to put it togeather BIG PROPS TOO DANNY BRO He is gona help me do alot of shit on mine and im going to return the favor and help him at his shop SO PEEPS LETS LOAD THIS BROTHAS SHOP UP AND START ROLLIN!
> What up Matt! I'm in new braunfels now gettin fuel. Headin to McAllen tonite. I left G flags at 5. Gonna be a loooooong nite!
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 11 2010, 11:23 PM~17164519
> *Shit ill have mine on the stand and walk the hoist to ur house get the stand ill be over pull the motor trans ans put urs on the stand OW SHIT I THINK IT WILL BE THE SECOND TIME THIS WEEK HAS HIT MATTS BLUE LIGHT SPECIAL!!! I GOTA COUPLE EXTRA CANS OF PAINT ILL TELL MY HOMIE TO PAINT YOUR MOTOR FOR U".........
> *


yesir, LOL I owe you some beer bro. yeah. I might as well clean and paint under the hood and motor while its out.


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I need a gowt damb cuputer!! HA HA shit the keys on my phn are small as hell i have to edit almost every post .......

Juanito my homie is comin by tomarrow with his washer two clean the rest of my frame u gona be home we can chunk him a lil 10 or so and ill use his pressure washer and clean the bay and motor LMK BRO I GET OFF AT 330


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 11 2010, 11:35 PM~17164632
> *I need a gowt damb cuputer!! HA HA shit the keys on my phn are small as hell i have to edit almost every post .......
> 
> Juanito my homie is comin by tomarrow with his washer two clean the rest of my frame u gona be home we can chunk him a lil 10 or so and ill use his pressure washer and clean the bay and motor LMK BRO I GET OFF AT 330
> *


I go in at 3:30. Motor is in a truck. I got access to a pressure washer bro.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> I Want To Thank Everybody That Made This Event Happen. Hope Everyone Had A Good Time... We'll Make Next Year Way BIgger.....


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

You name the date bro ill be there and ill do it for you Homie just u buy the Beer for after its done i gota lot of extra shit in my garage u can go threw to help u with your car just like the v-covers shot is just layin take it Homie what are friends for... Let me know what u wana do ill hook u up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 11 2010, 11:52 PM~17164809
> *You name the date bro ill be there and ill do it for you Homie just u buy the Beer for after its done i gota lot of extra shit in my garage u can go threw to help u with your car just like the v-covers shot is just layin take it Homie what are friends for... Let me know what u wana do ill hook u up*


  :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 11 2010, 11:52 PM~17164809
> *You name the date bro ill be there and ill do it for you Homie just u buy the Beer for after its done i gota lot of extra shit in my garage u can go threw to help u with your car just like the v-covers shot is just layin take it Homie what are friends for... Let me know what u wana do ill hook u up
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big Mike!!! Out ther truckin aint no Fuckin Ha ha thats what one of my Homies tell me he drives for a livin.... Be carefull out there Homie!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 12 2010, 12:11 AM~17164977
> *Sup Big Mike!!! Out ther truckin aint no Fuckin Ha ha thats what one of my Homies tell me he drives for a livin.... Be carefull out there Homie!
> *



LOL! Fo sho homie! I got tired so now i be goin to bed and finish it up in the morning. Then bring it on back to Funkytown tomorrow night


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2010, 09:37 PM~17163099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Aww Mijo!!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 11 2010, 08:58 PM~17163323
> * Looks Good Juan....
> Good Show At Six Flags..... THanks Ramiro ANd The Guys From Torres Empire For Helping Me Out.....
> *


 :h5:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2010, 08:37 PM~17163099
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good!! Now you have to sell you other bike!! :nicoderm: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 12 2010, 08:11 AM~17166483
> *Looking good!! Now you have to sell you other bike!! :nicoderm:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


He has already sold all his bikes!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 12 2010, 07:26 AM~17166311
> *Morning Foros
> *


 x2



Its raining like a mug aqui en el valle!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 12 2010, 12:11 AM~17164977
> *Sup Big Mike!!! Out ther truckin aint no Fuckin Ha ha thats what one of my Homies tell me he drives for a livin.... Be carefull out there Homie!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 12 2010, 08:02 AM~17166432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Compliments of Mando from Ghetto Dreams... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 12 2010, 10:19 AM~17167179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro!! Its time for some new shorts! :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 12 2010, 09:26 AM~17167212
> *damn bro!! Its time for some new shorts!  :biggrin:
> *


No just keep spending money on the 61!!! :run:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2010, 08:55 AM~17167016
> *:biggrin:
> I got a red mat for you homie. I used it like a display for the red bike. LMK if you want it.
> x2
> *


How much you want for the mat? You sold your brown bike?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Went by sweet dreams show for a bit yesterday


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 9 2010, 02:24 PM~17145995
> *Heres Acouple of Pics  i wana thanks Streetlife And Torres Empire For Helping Me Unload My Ride  ... Its Going To Be A Nice Show This Weekend At Six Flags... See you Guys Out There
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 10 2010, 10:20 PM~17156538
> *HERES A LINK FOR THE SIXFLAGS SHOW I MADE GUYS CHECK IT OUT
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535921
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Apr 12 2010, 10:19 AM~17167179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: :h5:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 12 2010, 08:19 AM~17167179
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn are those cutoffs :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 12 2010, 10:41 AM~17167334
> *How much you want for the mat? You sold your brown bike?
> *


you can have it. just pick it up. and yeah I sold my brown bike too.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 12 2010, 11:08 AM~17167557
> *Went by sweet dreams show for a bit yesterday
> *


How was it bro? Pics?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Other ULC Pics

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...endID=449735882


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sweet pics


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=535061


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2010, 12:05 PM~17168047
> *How was it bro? Pics?
> *


No pics it was alright i guess i pulled out ealry do to a meeting for my MC there was maybe 30 rides there


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 12 2010, 10:19 AM~17167179
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean 61 Loco! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLFirstLady+Apr 12 2010, 11:29 AM~17167730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Benito...


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

THIS MONTHS APRIL SPECIALS 

D+H CYLINDER REBUILD KIT $3

DOUGH NUTS $6 PER PAIR

ACCUMAX SOLENOIDS $7

SOLENOID CONNECTORS $ 1.50

PRESTOLITE CHROME MOTORS $100

CARLING 3 PRONGS $6

CONDUCTOR 9 WIRE $15

MORE SPECIALS TO COMING SOON


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536185

IF YOU NEED DIRECTIONS LET ME KNOW!!!! RIGHT ON THE EDGE OF ARLINGTON AND GRAND PRAIRIE


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

wassup Ft. Worth? wheres everyone at?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Anybody do concrete work?....gonna. need a driveway an patio poured


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Goooooooooooooooooooooood Morning! :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Good good morning loco61, tples65


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Apr 13 2010, 03:50 AM~17176409
> *Anybody do concrete work?....gonna. need a driveway an patio poured
> *


Yeah Steven From Suenos Realez, I'll pm u his #


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 13 2010, 08:13 AM~17176873
> *Yeah Steven From Suenos Realez, I'll pm u his #
> *


Thanks ill give him a call


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 12 2010, 10:03 PM~17173832
> *wassup Ft. Worth? wheres everyone at?
> *


Im here! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65+Apr 13 2010, 07:24 AM~17176731-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 12 2010, 10:09 AM~17168102
> *Other ULC Pics
> 
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...endID=449735882
> ...


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 12 2010, 06:24 PM~17171965
> *THIS MONTHS APRIL  SPECIALS
> 
> D+H CYLINDER REBUILD KIT $3
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Apr 13 2010, 09:47 AM~17177321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup FOROS!! Im ready for this weekend!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 13 2010, 10:02 AM~17177438
> * Sup FOROS!! Im ready for this weekend!!
> *



Whats this weekend?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, 81.7.TX., radicalkingz, $Money Mike$


:0 :0 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Apr 13 2010, 10:17 AM~17177560-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 13 2010, 10:22 AM~17177598
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 12 2010, 08:40 PM~17172808
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536185
> 
> IF YOU NEED DIRECTIONS LET ME KNOW!!!! RIGHT ON THE EDGE OF ARLINGTON AND GRAND PRAIRIE
> *



this sunday? :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 13 2010, 10:30 AM~17177659
> *this sunday? :0
> *


YOU ROLLIN ?????


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 13 2010, 10:17 AM~17177560
> *Whats this weekend?
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536185

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I will be partying at Neon Nights this Saturday for all who would like to come out! Come help me celebrate getting old!! :happysad: 9PM-???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:0 Happy birthday Homie

Sup Mik-Oso-Loco


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 13 2010, 11:00 AM~17177936
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536185
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Orale The chill and grill! I would like to go. I may jus drop by for a bit before I go to work. Leavin late last sunday kicked my ass!!!!!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 13 2010, 11:08 AM~17177995
> *:0  Happy birthday Homie
> 
> Sup Mik-Oso-Loco
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

_*Happy Birthday Dre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 13 2010, 11:08 AM~17177995
> *:0  Happy birthday Homie
> 
> Sup Mik-Oso-Loco
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 13 2010, 11:18 AM~17178082
> *Happy Birthday Dre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 13 2010, 11:18 AM~17178082
> *Happy Birthday Dre!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536265 :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 13 2010, 10:22 AM~17177598
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, 81.7.TX., radicalkingz, $Money Mike$
> :0  :0  :0
> ...


x2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 13 2010, 11:08 AM~17177995
> *:0  Happy birthday Homie
> 
> Sup Mik-Oso-Loco
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 13 2010, 11:12 AM~17178026
> *Orale The chill and grill! I would like to go. I may jus drop by for a bit before I go to work. Leavin late last sunday kicked my ass!!!!!!!!
> *


HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF MY HOMIES FROM FOROS THERE... YOU NEED DIRECTIONS HIT ME UP... WE WILL BE OUT THERE FROM SUN UP TO SUN DOWN


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Happy B-day 817


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 13 2010, 11:57 AM~17178409
> *Happy B-day  817
> *


 :0


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 13 2010, 10:20 AM~17178103
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Happy birthday Homie


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 13 2010, 11:45 AM~17178321-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 13 2010, 10:57 AM~17178409
> *Happy B-day  817
> *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 13 2010, 10:59 AM~17177925
> *YOU ROLLIN ?????
> *



I have my girls this weekend but I will try to make it. :thumbsup: 










Happy B-day 817 TX!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 13 2010, 04:57 PM~17181099
> *I have my girls this weekend but I will try to make it.  :thumbsup:
> Happy B-day 817 TX!
> *


MY CLUB IS TAKIN ALL OUR KIDS HOMIE!!!!! SEE YOU OUT THERE  :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 13 2010, 04:59 PM~17181122
> *MY CLUB IS TAKIN ALL OUR KIDS HOMIE!!!!! SEE YOU OUT THERE   :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Homie!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 13 2010, 05:13 PM~17181245
> *Thanks Homie!
> *


LINCOLN ROLLIN GOOD HOMIE????


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 13 2010, 11:57 AM~17178409
> *Happy B-day  817
> *


Hey bro I got your message. I'll get with you later in the month. Thats when I'll have the funds for what I will need.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 13 2010, 05:45 PM~17181555
> *Sup Peeps
> *



Im fixin to run some cable in the attic. not lookin forward to it. Hope I dont make holes where they dont need to be :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Apr 13 2010, 03:49 PM~17181605-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Oso


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 13 2010, 10:01 AM~17177941
> *I will be partying at Neon Nights this Saturday for all who would like to come out! Come help me celebrate getting old!!  :happysad: 9PM-???
> *


Happy B-Day :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

some of our CNC cut stuff
http://s124.photobucket.com/albums/p31/out...s/plasma%20CNC/

Some of our gussets
http://s124.photobucket.com/albums/p31/out...%20CNC/Gussets/

AXLE TABS anyone?
http://s124.photobucket.com/albums/p31/out...NC/axle%20tabs/


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 13 2010, 05:15 PM~17181257
> *LINCOLN ROLLIN GOOD HOMIE????
> *



:yes: That mofo been driving good! Drive that bish from east Fort Worth to Addison and back everyday. Put some new tires on them 14's and hook up the system! :biggrin: I'm pimping the Lincoln! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thanks for hooking it up with the 14's Homie! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 13 2010, 11:28 PM~17185772
> *:yes:  That mofo been driving good!  Drive that bish from east Fort Worth to Addison and back everyday.  Put some new tires on them 14's and hook up the system! :biggrin:  I'm pimping the Lincoln! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thanks for hooking it up with the 14's Homie! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: "I'm pimping the Lincoln" :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 14 2010, 07:17 AM~17187826
> *:wow: "I'm pimping the Lincoln"  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 13 2010, 11:28 PM~17185772
> *:yes:  That mofo been driving good!  Drive that bish from east Fort Worth to Addison and back everyday.  Put some new tires on them 14's and hook up the system! :biggrin:  I'm pimping the Lincoln! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thanks for hooking it up with the 14's Homie! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS A LONG DRIVE IN NOTHING BUT FUKKIN TRAFFIC...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 13 2010, 09:28 PM~17185772
> *:yes:  That mofo been driving good!  Drive that bish from east Fort Worth to Addison and back everyday.  Put some new tires on them 14's and hook up the system! :biggrin:  I'm pimping the Lincoln! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thanks for hooking it up with the 14's Homie! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I saw you on Berry Monday I think still had blue walls on the tires right by the beer barn


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 14 2010, 07:50 AM~17187960
> *I saw you on Berry Monday I think still had blue walls on the tires right by the beer barn*



Getting Some Beer :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Apr 14 2010, 07:39 AM~17187903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: and checking out the chicks that work there! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 14 2010, 08:16 AM~17188054
> *
> :yessad:  and checking out the chicks that work there! :biggrin:
> *



No Invite :angry:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up mike


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 14 2010, 08:27 AM~17188096
> *No Invite  :angry:
> *



:twak: you were at six flags remember! Oh and thanks for inviting me to go! :buttkick: 


Let me know if you gonna stop by before 11 so I can look for the parts! And bring your friend Mr. Benjaming! :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 14 2010, 08:33 AM~17188116
> *:twak:  you were at six flags remember!  Oh and thanks for inviting me to go! :buttkick:
> Let me know if you gonna stop by before 11 so I can look for the parts!  And bring your friend Mr. Benjaming! :biggrin:  :rofl:
> *


Bring Them To My Job Guey


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 14 2010, 08:46 AM~17188196
> *Bring Them To My Job Guey
> *


 :0 "what can brown do for you"


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 14 2010, 08:52 AM~17188238
> *:0  "what can brown do for you"
> *


 :cheesy: Clean My Feet To ...LOL I'll Hit You Up In A min


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 14 2010, 08:58 AM~17188267
> *:cheesy:   Clean My Feet To ...LOL I'll Hit You Up In A min
> *



:roflmao: no mames wey! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Good morning! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 14 2010, 08:52 AM~17188238
> *:0  "what can brown do for you"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 14 2010, 08:30 AM~17188110
> *What's up mike
> *



What up Tomas! Jus cruizin east Texas! Y tu?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Mike


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 14 2010, 12:14 PM~17190972
> *What up Tomas!  Jus cruizin east Texas! Y tu?
> *


Here at work waiting for 4o clock to go fishing


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Man my 63 is kicking my ass. been running hot as hell. there was no thermostat in it so i put a 180 in it to slow down water flow. still gets hot. it gets on on freeway driving so its not a fan issue. so i drained antifreeze and ran a 50/50 mix of vinager and water for 2 days. got TONS of shit out after and found 3 small leaks. filled back up still gets hot. check the timing it shows 30-35 degs advanced so i retard it back down to 10deg now wont run worth a shit. So pull all plugs look great!!! did compression test 185-195 on every cylinder. BANG MY HEAD ON WALL. so i decide to check TDC on #1 when i do i find the timing mark on ballancer is around 18 degs off. so i mark a new 0 line get timing back to 10-12 which puts it back where it was UGGGGG so its not timing. So today i just ordered a 3 row alumminum radiator for it and new water pump even though rad. looks clean in side and with top hose off and water hose in rad. with motor running its pumps water very good. WEEEW had to get off my chest thanks guys


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 14 2010, 12:27 PM~17191095
> *Man my 63 is kicking my ass. been running hot as hell. there was no thermostat in it so i put a 180 in it to slow down water flow. still gets hot. it gets on on freeway driving so its not a fan issue. so i drained antifreeze and ran a 50/50 mix of vinager and water for 2 days. got TONS of shit out after and found 3 small leaks. filled back up  still gets hot.  check the timing it shows 30-35 degs advanced  so i retard it back down to 10deg  now wont run worth a shit.  So pull all plugs  look great!!! did compression test  185-195 on every cylinder.  BANG MY HEAD ON WALL.  so i decide to check TDC on #1  when i do i find the timing mark on ballancer is around 18 degs off. so i mark a new 0 line get timing back to 10-12  which puts it back where it was  UGGGGG so its not timing. So today i just ordered a 3 row alumminum radiator for it and new water pump even though  rad. looks clean in side  and with top hose off and water hose in rad. with motor running its pumps water very good.      WEEEW  had to get off my chest thanks guys
> *


Dang Bro that sux! I have seen it before were the impeller inside the water pump the fins get ate up and rot may check that also if you need it ill let you barrow my pressure tester to see if u have the intake gaskets leakin or anything els you cant see hit me up bro u got my num still....


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rollin 64


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 14 2010, 02:27 PM~17191095
> *Man my 63 is kicking my ass. been running hot as hell. there was no thermostat in it so i put a 180 in it to slow down water flow. still gets hot. it gets on on freeway driving so its not a fan issue. so i drained antifreeze and ran a 50/50 mix of vinager and water for 2 days. got TONS of shit out after and found 3 small leaks. filled back up  still gets hot.  check the timing it shows 30-35 degs advanced  so i retard it back down to 10deg  now wont run worth a shit.  So pull all plugs  look great!!! did compression test  185-195 on every cylinder.  BANG MY HEAD ON WALL.  so i decide to check TDC on #1  when i do i find the timing mark on ballancer is around 18 degs off. so i mark a new 0 line get timing back to 10-12  which puts it back where it was  UGGGGG so its not timing. So today i just ordered a 3 row alumminum radiator for it and new water pump even though  rad. looks clean in side  and with top hose off and water hose in rad. with motor running its pumps water very good.      WEEEW  had to get off my chest thanks guys
> *


 :cheesy: Its Alwayz Good To Talk About It...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 14 2010, 02:15 PM~17190980
> *Sup Mike
> *



Sup Matt! I put in 439 miles and 13 deliveries. I'm tired now!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 14 2010, 03:09 PM~17192693
> *Sup Matt! I put in 439 miles and 13 deliveries. I'm tired now!
> *


 :wow: Thats alot of road to cover brotha get some rest homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Apr 14 2010, 05:41 PM~17193076-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That sux bro! But with new parts it should look and run better.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Good Morning Foros


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Morning Foros! What's crack-a-lackin!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 13 2010, 11:28 PM~17185772
> *:yes:  That mofo been driving good!  Drive that bish from east Fort Worth to Addison and back everyday.  Put some new tires on them 14's and hook up the system! :biggrin:  I'm pimping the Lincoln! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thanks for hooking it up with the 14's Homie! :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 yo homie you should stick with chevy I have only one thing to tell you 









and anyone else who drives fords sucks.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 15 2010, 06:04 AM~17199601
> *yo homie you should stick with chevy I have only one thing to tell you
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 15 2010, 06:04 AM~17199601
> *yo homie you should stick with chevy I have only one thing to tell you
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny I drive my CHEVY & FORD every day while you talk about your wrecking yard full of Chevys LOL


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 15 2010, 09:54 AM~17200128
> *That's funny I drive my CHEVY & FORD every day while you talk about your wrecking yard full of Chevys LOL
> *


Thats cool wrecking yard to you but for me its a little gold mine full of old school rides homie. Thats why I have all this people hit me up for parts 24/7 ebay, craiglist old ride, etc but to me fords trucks and cars break down every time. If anyone needs to have a savings account collect this old school rides you will have money saved up like me in your own back yard. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 15 2010, 10:02 AM~17200177
> *Thats cool wrecking yard to you but for me its a little gold mine full of old school rides homie. Thats why I have all this people hit me up for parts 24/7 ebay, craiglist old ride, etc but to me fords trucks and cars break down every time. If anyone needs to have a savings account collect this old school rides you will have money saved up like me in your own back yard. :biggrin:
> *


 Also if I had some land out in the country I would have all the land full of chevy cars trucks and etc but no ford cars or trucks I would get rid of them quick. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

My Dodge Sux Anyone Wana Buy it.... 5 Million Dollars :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 15 2010, 10:02 AM~17200177
> *Thats cool wrecking yard to you but for me its a little gold mine full of old school rides homie. Thats why I have all this people hit me up for parts 24/7 ebay, craiglist old ride, etc but to me fords trucks and cars break down every time. If anyone needs to have a savings account collect this old school rides you will have money saved up like me in your own back yard. :biggrin:
> *



I would have to disagree. My ford 2002 F150 has 180,000 miles on it and is still running. I've done only general maintenance on it. I am a chevy man but I can't degrade the ford that has treated me well. 3 CHEVROLET vehicles made it on the top 10 worst value of vehicles on the Consumer Reports recently. I think the Chevys of the past were made a lot better than those of today. 
As for the savings acct in the back yard......Thats a lot of nice potential rides back there. Good luck with those. I wonder if Warren Buffet would have made more money in his lifetime by following those ideals???? Jus wondering lol.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

On a different note......Theres a Taco Casa on Beach and 121 in FTw. I love that place!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 15 2010, 10:20 AM~17200285
> *On a different note......Theres a Taco Casa on Beach and 121 in FTw. I love that place!
> *


One Block Away :biggrin: 





If I Have Money Back in the 50s And 60s I Would Buy A Chit Load Of New Cars And Set On Them... I Would Be A Billionare Right Now (NOS) = NEW OLD STOCK Thats Where The Real Moneys At There


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 10:12 AM~17200228
> *My Dodge Sux  Anyone Wana Buy it....  5 Million Dollars  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
KEEP THAT S*&@T


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 15 2010, 10:34 AM~17200385
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> KEEP THAT S*&@T
> *


 I Had an Offer Close To That But I Turned It Down I Know Its Worth More Then That... Plus Dats My Lil Ol' Truck .. :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 10:12 AM~17200228
> *My Dodge Sux  Anyone Wana Buy it....  $5.OO Dollars  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 10:29 AM~17200340
> *One Block Away    :biggrin:
> If I Have Money Back in the 50s And 60s I Would Buy A Chit Load Of New Cars And Set On Them... I Would Be A Billionare Right Now  (NOS) = NEW OLD STOCK  Thats Where The Real Moneys At There
> *



Yessir! Hind sight is always 20/20! That place is the bomb! I grew up in Gainesville and that was the place to hang out. I passed by there this morning and I was smilin like a mug!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 15 2010, 10:45 AM~17200459
> *Yessir! Hind sight is always 20/20!  That place is the bomb! I grew up in Gainesville and that was the place to hang out.  I passed by there this morning and I was smilin like a mug!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHAT UP TO MY FUNK TOWN FAM! 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, C-LO9492, 817cutty, $Money Mike$
:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 15 2010, 10:55 AM~17200519
> *WHAT UP TO MY FUNK TOWN  FAM!    4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, C-LO9492, 817cutty, $Money Mike$
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :0 Where You Been??? Havent Seen you In A Min...


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 08:59 AM~17200555
> *:0  Where You Been??? Havent Seen you In A Min...
> *


WORKING ! :420: WHATS BEEEN UP ALEX! COMING TO JOE POOL SUNDAY?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 15 2010, 10:05 AM~17200192
> *Also if I had some land out in the country I would have all the land full of chevy cars trucks and etc but no ford cars or trucks I would get rid of them quick. :biggrin:
> *


Sell some of your prized possesion and buy some land... :loco:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 15 2010, 11:14 AM~17200687
> *Sell some of your prized possesion and buy some land... :loco:
> *



LMAO! I didn't wanna say it but u are right! 






What uo 1badazzcaddi!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Macias, chevythang, TheTexasGoldPlater


que paso camarada??? how was the fishing yesterday??? did you catch alot of fish???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL. Me and Dre are going fishing in the morning.  the good life...


Benny build or sell me that elco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 15 2010, 11:02 AM~17200581
> *WORKING !  :420:  WHATS BEEEN UP ALEX! COMING TO JOE POOL SUNDAY?
> *


Im Going To Joe Pool Lake Anyone Else Going????


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 15 2010, 09:49 AM~17200988
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Macias, chevythang, TheTexasGoldPlater
> que paso camarada??? how was the fishing yesterday??? did you catch alot of fish???
> *


Que paso vato fishing was good I'm going back to lake Arlington today.And try it again


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 15 2010, 01:30 PM~17201916
> *Que paso vato fishing was good I'm going back to lake Arlington today.And  try it again
> *


 hno: :nosad: 

:0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

sup Juan


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 15 2010, 02:22 PM~17202343
> *sup Juan
> *


SUp Matt???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 01:09 PM~17201723
> *Im Going To Joe Pool Lake Anyone Else Going????
> *


IM GOING... :cheesy: THE 61??????? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WASSUP MATT, AND ALL MY HOMIES FROM FOROS!?!?!?! YALL GONNA COME OUT TO THE LAKE SUNDAY AND KICK IT????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 15 2010, 02:31 PM~17202427
> *IM GOING... :cheesy:  THE 61??????? :biggrin:
> *


Dat Chit Is nt Ready Yet... :angry: Im Rolling My OG Regal... :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 15 2010, 01:33 PM~17202450
> *WASSUP MATT, AND ALL MY HOMIES FROM FOROS!?!?!?! YALL GONNA COME OUT TO THE LAKE SUNDAY AND KICK IT????
> *


hell yeah big homie im down, ill be there, ill be there in the afternoon.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 15 2010, 02:58 PM~17202670
> *hell yeah big homie im down, ill be there, ill be there in the afternoon.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 15 2010, 02:58 PM~17202670
> *hell yeah big homie im down, ill be there, ill be there in the afternoon.
> *


YOU CAN BRING THE PUPPY!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 15 2010, 12:30 PM~17201916
> *Que paso vato fishing was good I'm going back to lake Arlington today.And  try it again
> *


orale thats good bro, nothing like getting away from everything and relaxing for a bit. damn foo your like super close to my house. i live right behind the storage place when you get off of ramey. can you believe that its so close and ive never been out there to fish.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 15 2010, 02:33 PM~17202450
> *Last Time We Went To The Lake My Family Had A Blast... My Kids Loved Swiming In The Water And They Wouldnt Get out... LOL They Had A Good Time Hope To See You Guys Out There....
> 
> Here Some Pics
> ...


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 15 2010, 02:00 PM~17202699
> *YOU CAN BRING THE PUPPY!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: oh hell yeah!!! ill take her out there. you mean the bulldog right???


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Macias, Loco 61, $Rollin Rich$ 82, juangotti


whats up big homies????? workin hard or hardly workin???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 15 2010, 03:04 PM~17202748
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Macias, Loco 61, $Rollin Rich$ 82, juangotti
> whats up big homies????? workin hard or hardly workin???
> *


Just Here At Work Chillacksin


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Flash Back Thursday :0 

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

H-Town Last Minute & Latin Kustoms Chill & Grill 08


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 03:25 PM~17202955
> *Flash Back Thursday :0
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 03:38 PM~17203071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

To This


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 15 2010, 12:29 PM~17202404-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish i could go Homie i tried to take off but my BOSS WONT LET ME!  I hate working sundays i dont get off till 630


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 15 2010, 03:40 PM~17203100
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Daaaaaaaaaaamn!!! :wow:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

At My Rancho In 04 i Think???

:machinegun: :machinegun: 

View My Video


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 02:08 PM~17202797
> *Just Here At Work Chillacksin
> *


orale im fixin to leave the shop to go to school in a little bit.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias-Loco-Teal 62


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

THREE YEARS Later To This


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 15 2010, 03:56 PM~17203283
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big mike Sup Shoe Laces


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 15 2010, 03:58 PM~17203293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats A Nice 62


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: BIG George!, teal62impala, SHOELACES, red22, $Money Mike$, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, Loco 61, 80 Eldog
who didnt go to work? :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 15 2010, 02:58 PM~17203305
> *Sup Big mike Sup Shoe Laces
> *


whats up bro


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 04:07 PM~17203403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 15 2010, 02:57 PM~17203288
> *Sup Macias-Loco-Teal 62
> *


hey matt hows it going???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 15 2010, 04:06 PM~17203389
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: BIG George!, teal62impala, SHOELACES, red22, $Money Mike$, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, Loco 61, 80 Eldog
> who didnt go to work? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 15 2010, 04:09 PM~17203417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

from this?








to this!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 15 2010, 04:12 PM~17203446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 04:13 PM~17203448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

THis One Always Makes Me Laugh


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 15 2010, 04:12 PM~17203447
> *from this?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 15 2010, 04:15 PM~17203469
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :ugh:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 15 2010, 04:20 PM~17203507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :drama:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Very Nice


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

You Fellas Have A Good Afternoon...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 02:37 PM~17203057
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :banghead: [email protected]#$% :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 15 2010, 04:12 PM~17203446
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice set up any more pics?


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 02:07 PM~17203403
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Bad a$$ FNP90 

In Juarez it's called "la mata policias"


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Texas Massacre


:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Apr 14 2010, 08:33 AM~17188116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 15 2010, 08:05 AM~17200192
> *Also if I had some land out in the country I would have all the land full of chevy cars trucks and etc but no ford cars or trucks I would get rid of them quick. :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 15 2010, 07:54 PM~17205587
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

From this to.......














THIS


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 15 2010, 06:07 PM~17205722
> *From this to.......
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

I NEED A PIC OF DOWNTOWN FT WORTH. DOES ANYBODY HAVE ONE? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 15 2010, 08:41 PM~17206028
> *I NEED A PIC OF DOWNTOWN FT WORTH. DOES ANYBODY HAVE ONE? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Some Pics Of DownTown When It Snowed


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 04:07 PM~17203403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Heres one of mine it has a day glow green laser on it now


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 08:42 PM~17206035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need a NICE sunny day or night photo of downtown alex! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 06:35 PM~17205958
> *
> 
> 
> ...


One of my favorite places to stay but it will be New York New York this time!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab+Apr 15 2010, 08:45 PM~17206064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Trip To Florida


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Good Pics Loco do you have any of my elco?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 15 2010, 09:13 PM~17206376
> *Good Pics Loco do you have any of my elco?
> *



Thanks Matt... Let Me See...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Brotha i cant wait to put it back togeather You take some good pics Homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup J-ray and Tx mass


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 15 2010, 07:29 PM~17206561
> *Sup J-ray and Tx mass
> *


Whats up 80 Eldog!!!! doin good homie??


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 15 2010, 09:26 PM~17206530
> *Thanks Brotha i cant wait to put it back togeather You take some good pics Homie
> *



x2

WHAT UP!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Apr 15 2010, 09:26 PM~17206530-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 15 2010, 09:31 PM~17206593
> *x2
> 
> WHAT UP!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+Apr 15 2010, 07:30 PM~17206578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Big Mike


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 15 2010, 07:29 PM~17206561
> *Sup J-ray and Tx mass
> *


checking out all the pics looking through some of mine


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 07:30 PM~17206574
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha Thats my Homie Lil Jack Kelly gettin down man that was a long night had fun chillin with you at the shop that night Loco 


Anyone wanting Muals hit me up ill hook yall up


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I am ready for Vegas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Grand Opening At Club Rian


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

For this to......








And this








to this








And finally this


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 15 2010, 10:07 PM~17207033
> *For this to......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup my Peeps whats yall doin tonight


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 10:16 PM~17207140
> *
> *


LOCO YOU BE BULLSHITTIN WITH THE VEGAS PICS MAN!!!! STILL AINT SEEN THEM!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup big D im going to hit you up tomarrow its that time bro


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 15 2010, 08:07 PM~17207033
> *For this to......
> 
> 
> ...


Thats one clean ride Homie


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:tears: old texas stm


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I wont make i to any events this weekend. 24 hours OT.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 15 2010, 03:39 PM~17203082
> *:wow:  :0
> *


just a pic never was a member. I want one with the big M plaque. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2010, 07:25 AM~17210215
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Got that chit right!




Hey Germain........Where u been!!??? Hope all is good!


What up with the Funk! We still have Texas Ranger raffle tickets for sale! Hit me up!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 09:58 PM~17206913
> *Grand Opening At Club Rian
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: 
i was there too


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Dam it you been every where I bet you been showing of your dance moves :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2010, 02:31 AM~17209639
> *just a pic never was a member. I want one with the big M plaque. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Apr 16 2010, 08:07 AM~17210386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2010, 09:15 AM~17210742
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FOROS!!!!!!!

MIKE IF YOU COME TO THE LAKE BRING SOME OF THOSE TICKETS!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP BLANCO???? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2010, 07:25 AM~17210215
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool its friday allready. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 09:58 PM~17206913
> *Grand Opening At Club Rian
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice rucas but I only dig Hispanic rucas!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 15 2010, 10:07 PM~17207033
> *For this to......
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice caddy Chris! :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 16 2010, 10:04 AM~17211062
> *Cool its friday allready. :biggrin:
> *


1960 El Camino
1960 Chevy truck short bed
1961 Impala bubble top 
1965 Impala ss rag
1966 Impala hardtop
1967 Impala ss rag
1967 Impala ss Hardtop 
1972 chevy short bed truck
1979 monte carlo
1987 Cutlass euro front end
1994 Impala ss 
:uh: ANY PICS OF THESE CARS :happysad:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 16 2010, 10:07 AM~17211096
> *1960 El Camino
> 1960 Chevy truck short bed
> 1961 Impala bubble top
> ...


 yeah check in the back pages of this thread homie!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 16 2010, 10:08 AM~17211102
> *yeah check in the back pages of this thread homie!
> *


THERES 1101 PAGES ... WHAT PAGE???


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 16 2010, 10:07 AM~17211096
> *1960 El Camino
> 1960 Chevy truck short bed
> 1961 Impala bubble top
> ...


 I would post the cars again but I will get alot of remarks why I dont fix them. I have been in the lowrider movement since 2000 fixing and sellin old school rides.
:biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 16 2010, 10:12 AM~17211141
> *THERES 1101 PAGES ... WHAT PAGE???
> *


 Not sure homie but if you really want to check them just try to look for them! trust me bro I have this cars. and no they are not for sale yet. I will let everyone know when they are up for sale I need to get my rags that I am buying to the pad then I will make room and start selling the hardtops. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2010, 02:22 AM~17209619
> *I wont make i to any events this weekend. 24 hours OT.
> *


Yeah homie work those ot hours so you can buy my elco you be the first person to get a shot to buy it! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 16 2010, 10:06 AM~17211080
> *Nice rucas but I only dig Hispanic rucas!
> *


There Really Light Hispanics


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2010, 10:43 AM~17211440
> *There Really Light Hispanics
> *


so when we going again :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup peeps 


We need somemore pics Loco & Teal 62


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Apr 16 2010, 11:10 AM~17211668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Apr 15 2010, 06:00 PM~17204455
> *Bad a$$ FNP90
> 
> In Juarez it's called "la mata policias"
> *



Sup Mark How You Been Bro???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 16 2010, 07:59 AM~17210355
> *Got that chit right!
> Hey Germain........Where u been!!??? Hope all is good!
> What up with the Funk! We still have Texas Ranger raffle tickets for sale! Hit me up!
> *


holla at me today. I have the cash for one


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2010, 10:18 AM~17212219
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 15 2010, 10:25 PM~17207993
> *LOCO YOU BE BULLSHITTIN WITH THE VEGAS PICS MAN!!!! STILL AINT SEEN THEM!!! :angry:  :angry:
> *


i knew it he told me he posted them up along time ago


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 16 2010, 12:28 PM~17212300
> *i knew it he told me he posted them up along time ago
> *


I Did POst Some you Guys Just Missed Them I'll See If I Can Find Some Later And I'll Post Them... I Got Thousands N Thousands Of Pic To Look Thru :run: :sprint:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2010, 10:35 AM~17212361
> *I Did POst Some you Guys Just Missed Them I'll See If I Can Find Some Later And I'll Post Them... I Got Thousands N Thousands Of Pic To Look Thru  :run:  :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 16 2010, 12:26 PM~17212274
> *:thumbsup:
> *


That Truck Belongs To One Of My Friends From El Paso His The Guy I Bought My 61 Bubble From.. Cool Dude


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2010, 11:35 AM~17212361
> *I Did POst Some you Guys Just Missed Them I'll See If I Can Find Some Later And I'll Post Them... I Got Thousands N Thousands Of Pic To Look Thru  :run:  :sprint:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one got some impala parts or cutlass parts. I got 100 bucks to spend. Hit me up. :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2010, 01:59 PM~17213039
> *Any one got some impala parts or cutlass parts. I got 100 bucks to spend. Hit me up. :biggrin:
> *


SOME PAINT :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 16 2010, 02:17 PM~17213131
> *SOME PAINT  :biggrin:
> *


I got all my paint. :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2010, 02:17 PM~17213133
> *I got all my paint. :biggrin:
> *


PAINT THEM


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 16 2010, 02:22 PM~17213166
> *PAINT THEM
> *


cutty goes in 2 weeks.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2010, 02:17 PM~17213133
> *I got all my paint. :biggrin:
> *


HOW ABOUT SOME BODY FILLER


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

what it do Funky Town!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 16 2010, 02:26 PM~17213206
> *what it do Funky Town!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 16 2010, 02:25 PM~17213199
> *HOW ABOUT SOME BODY FILLER
> *


LOL I have a gallon of that too. :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2010, 02:28 PM~17213222
> *LOL I have a gallon of that too. :biggrin:
> *


HOW ABOUT THE HARDNER


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2010, 01:59 PM~17213039
> *Any one got some impala parts or cutlass parts. I got 100 bucks to spend. Hit me up. :biggrin:
> *


F--K IT BUY A KEG OF BEER AND WE CAN TALK ABOUT IT :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 16 2010, 02:34 PM~17213257
> *F--K IT BUY A KEG OF BEER AND WE CAN TALK ABOUT IT  :biggrin:
> *


 Damn I See Juan Comin On Up..... Two LoLos


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2010, 02:37 PM~17213285
> *Damn I See Juan Comin On Up..... Two LoLos
> *


HE'S GOING TO BE LIKE YOU WHEN HE'S GROWS UP


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Video Popin Friday  :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

Ice Cube - Today Was A Good Day


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:sprint:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 16 2010, 07:59 AM~17210355
> *Hey Germain........Where u been!!??? Hope all is good!
> *


hey whats up mike. All is good bro just been chillin.. Thank god is friday.im ready for some chelas  :biggrin: L.I.L is addicting


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

63kRUCWstCo&feature=related


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

tIk9hoajNYA&feature=related


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*I can't see the videos at work !! * :banghead: somebody type the lyrics so I can jam out too....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2010, 03:05 PM~17213506
> *I can't see the videos at work !!  :banghead: somebody type the lyrics so I can jam out too....
> *


 :0 
"Cruisin The Bass Escapes From The Window..."


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2010, 02:21 PM~17213610
> *:0
> "Cruisin The Bass Escapes From The Window..."
> *


 :rimshot:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 16 2010, 03:23 PM~17213626
> *:rimshot:
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 16 2010, 02:34 PM~17213257
> *F--K IT BUY A KEG OF BEER AND WE CAN TALK ABOUT IT  :biggrin:
> *


LOL sounds cool but I rather get some more parts. besides the money is in paypal. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 16 2010, 02:37 PM~17213285-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 16 2010, 04:32 PM~17214144-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All Mine Are Projects....  When Can I Stop By To Check Out The Impala??


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Been ready for pick up guys


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 16 2010, 04:43 PM~17214231
> *Been ready for pick up guys
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Parts for big augie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2010, 04:38 PM~17214189
> *Send It To My PayPal I Give You Cash Then Lets Go To The Beer Store...
> All Mine Are Projects....   When Can I Stop By To Check Out The Impala??
> *


today tomorrow the day after any time you like


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 16 2010, 04:53 PM~17214305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHATCHUKNOWBOUTDAT!!! :biggrin: 
IMA FOOL WIT IT


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2010, 04:32 PM~17215206
> *WHATCHUKNOWBOUTDAT!!! :biggrin:
> IMA FOOL WIT IT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

> Just Been workin Homie workin on my ride tryin to have it out by the beging of next mounth how you been Brotha?
> Good bro the same thing workin and playing with the ride..... I wont be out nxt month but working on it you know!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 16 2010, 02:53 PM~17214305
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I rock " I aint sorry" all day by twisted black that dudes cold blooded :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 16 2010, 02:44 PM~17214237
> *Parts for big augie
> 
> 
> ...


Deom that looks bad ass!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 16 2010, 06:52 PM~17215350
> *:biggrin:
> *


1964 Impala "HARD ACT TO FOLLOW"
OSCAR! :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Apr 16 2010, 06:56 PM~17215377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sup Guys


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Aint doing Nothing Tomorrow Morning Hit Me Up We're Going OG Wrecking Yard Hunting.... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2010, 08:34 PM~17216119
> *Anyone Aint doing Nothing Tomorrow Morning Hit Me Up We're Going OG Wrecking Yard Hunting....  :biggrin:
> *


Damn it. I volunteered for overtime.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Apr 15 2010, 11:25 PM~17207993-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OKAY ONE MORE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:cheesy: More pics loco! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 16 2010, 02:43 PM~17214231
> *Been ready for pick up guys
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks joe :thumbsup: Ill call you tomarrow & pick them up Homie


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 16 2010, 09:36 PM~17217583
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bout to hit the job to work a 12er.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2010, 07:22 PM~17216012
> *1964 Impala "HARD ACT TO FOLLOW"
> OSCAR! :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Good morning Foros! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 16 2010, 10:08 AM~17211102
> *yeah check in the back pages of this thread homie!
> *


 Here are some pics of my cars that we have fixed up teal62impala!







1964 Impala ss 327 4 speed car sold for $14,000 back in 2006.








1966 Impala ss traded for a 1965 Impala ss rag and some money.


















1966 Impala still working on it almost done will hit the streets this summer
Anyways this is half of the cars that I will also sell this ones that I wont have a chance to fix I will make sure that the homies from the dfw area will have a shot to buy my rides at a decent price.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2010, 06:24 PM~17216029
> *Sup Guys
> *


WHAT JUAN HOW U BEEN BRO


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2010, 02:27 AM~17219277
> *Bout to hit the job to work a 12er.
> *


GET THAT MONET HOMIE


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 17 2010, 10:36 AM~17220207
> *Here are some pics of my cars that we have fixed up teal62impala!
> 
> 
> ...


 Anyways I have fixed three cars allready and the homies say that I have to finish one come on homies make sure you get your info right before you start telling me to finish one ride. I done knock three out working on my fourth and will start my sons rag so he can roll the hood of north side were we live at. So holla at me if any one wants to buy chevy parts sorry no ford parts I recycle them. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2010, 07:03 PM~17216356
> *OKAY ONE MORE TIME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD TIMES ME AND MY BRO ARE ALREADY BOOKED FOR NXT YEAR


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 17 2010, 10:45 AM~17220250
> *GOOD TIMES ME AND MY BRO ARE ALREADY BOOKED FOR NXT YEAR
> *


Must be nice to be booked for next year I wished that I was you homie.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 17 2010, 10:44 AM~17220240
> *Anyways I have fixed three cars allready and the homies say that I have to finish one come on homies make sure you get your info right before you start telling me to finish one ride. I done knock three out working on my fourth and will start my sons rag so he can roll the hood of north side were we live at. So holla at me if any one wants to buy chevy parts sorry no ford parts I recycle them. :biggrin:
> *



:drama:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Damn that suscks I was going to take my 61 to get some spot welds but aint going to happen. Maybe next week may be not its pate next week.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 17 2010, 10:56 AM~17220306
> *:drama:
> *


 Sell me that 67 ss hardtop homie so I can have to make the rag 67!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 17 2010, 08:48 AM~17220265
> *Must be nice to be booked for next year I wished that I was you homie.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: we had to homie!!! we plan ahead :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 17 2010, 10:58 AM~17220322
> *Sell me that 67 ss hardtop homie so I can have to make the rag 67!
> *



I might if the price is right! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 17 2010, 11:00 AM~17220335
> *I might if the price is right! :biggrin:
> *


 how much? money talks bullshit walks you know that homie!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 17 2010, 11:02 AM~17220346
> *how much? money talks bullshit walks you know that homie!
> *


 Come on carlos how much?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 17 2010, 11:09 AM~17220418
> *Come on carlos how much?
> *




You can have it for what I said last time! This weekend only 6 bills Homie, and no payment plan bull! :biggrin: Oh and you gotta go pick it up! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 17 2010, 11:09 AM~17220418
> *Come on carlos how much?
> *


Any ways I will start selling my hardtops soon at a cheap price just to make room for the rags that are coming in so keep me in mind also if any one knows were I can buy a 57 Bel air two door which I know will cost alot of money please let me know around the dfw area. Needs to be a project dont have to many snaps to buy a high price bel air. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 17 2010, 11:14 AM~17220445
> *You can have it for what I said last time!  This weekend only 6 bills Homie, and no payment plan bull!  :biggrin:  Oh and you gotta go pick it up! :biggrin:
> *


 cool will you take $500.00 and does it still have all the parts to the car? where is at?


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 16 2010, 02:44 PM~17214237
> *Parts for big augie
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE, THEY LOOK BAD ASS ON THE AXLE  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 17 2010, 11:15 AM~17220454
> *cool will you take $500.00 and does it still have all the parts to the car? where is at?
> *



six wey! :uh: its exactly where I found it. :biggrin: Its still have all the parts, but if me and Loco61 go get it here soon and bring it to Fort Worth I'm keeping it.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 17 2010, 11:31 AM~17220560
> *six wey! :uh:  its exactly where I found it.  :biggrin:  Its still have all the parts, but if me and Loco61 go get it here soon and bring it to Fort Worth I'm keeping it.
> *


how much for tha rollin frame...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 17 2010, 11:34 AM~17220592
> *how much for tha rollin frame...
> *


I'll let you know homie


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536930


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 80 Eldog, Macias, sixty7imp



:wave:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 17 2010, 11:04 AM~17220810
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 80 Eldog, Macias, sixty7imp
> :wave:
> *


whats up big homie? hey bro do you know where i can find a 82 elco parts car??? i need a tail light and a chrome piece and some interior parts.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 17 2010, 08:57 AM~17220311
> *Damn that suscks I was going to take my 61 to get some spot welds but aint going to happen. Maybe next week may be not its pate next week.
> 
> 
> ...


what all does he have left to do i could help him weld the panels lets get it rollin


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 17 2010, 10:16 AM~17220899
> *whats up big homie? hey bro do you know where i can find a 82 elco parts car??? i need a tail light and a chrome piece and some interior parts.
> *


 :biggrin: I got a homie that is in cali that has some parts left if not my homie in the south has one its a clean parts car that has everything runs & drives its clean he just doesnt have a title he will sell it for 600.00 for the whole car shit then you will have another frame window motor everything bro hit me up ill help you get the stuff you need 

I back bumperd mine & broke out both my tail lights i know the feeling they are expensive E-bay is the best bet for tail lights


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

what interior parts you need Homie????


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 17 2010, 10:36 AM~17220207
> *Here are some pics of my cars that we have fixed up teal62impala!
> 
> 
> ...


Always wanted a 67 Fastback after my mom and Step dad had one back in 90-94.

Looks Good Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, tples65

I got that mat bro.if you want it LMK and you can have it.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Ok i let you know something tomorrow. What all do you need for your cutlass? Friend of mine gots a parts car it dosent have a lot of enterior parts but the body its all there.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 17 2010, 01:27 PM~17221334
> *Ok i let you know something tomorrow. What all do you need for your cutlass? Friend of mine gots a parts car it dosent have a lot of enterior parts but the body its all there.
> *


chrome rocker panels. the whole set. back plastic bumper filler.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 17 2010, 11:21 AM~17220937
> *:biggrin:  I got a homie that is in cali that has some parts left if not my homie in the south has one its a clean parts car that has everything runs & drives its clean he just doesnt have a title he will sell it for 600.00 for the whole car shit then you will have another frame window motor everything bro hit me up ill help you get the stuff you need
> 
> I back bumperd mine & broke out both my tail lights i know the feeling they are expensive E-bay is the best bet for tail lights
> *


orale oh damn, well the car is already running and everything its my girlfriends daily driver and i was hopin if you knew where was one at a junk yard or something.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 17 2010, 11:24 AM~17220954
> *what interior parts you need Homie????
> *


i need the dash board and a door handle and little stuff like that.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 17 2010, 11:35 AM~17221368
> *i need the dash board and a door handle and little stuff like that.
> *


Dash pad you can get them new for 130.00 from e-bay there just arnt that many out there anymore

go to elcamino central.com they have a big classified section im buying a new one dash for mine if its better than the one you have come get it.... ill ask my homie if he has some handles whitch one you need??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP HOMIE


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Watching the fuggin rain you?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 17 2010, 12:37 PM~17221036
> *Always wanted a 67 Fastback after my mom and Step dad had one back in 90-94.
> 
> Looks Good Homie! :thumbsup:
> *



I'll sell you one! :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 17 2010, 12:41 PM~17221391
> *Dash pad you can get them new for 130.00 from e-bay there just arnt that many out there anymore
> 
> go to elcamino central.com they have a big classified section im buying a new one dash for mine if its better than the one you have come get it.... ill ask my homie if he has some handles whitch one you need??
> *


ok cool ill check it out later bro. i need the inside driver side door handle.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Macias, juangotti, artisticdream63

whats up big homies???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 17 2010, 02:53 PM~17221676
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Macias, juangotti, artisticdream63
> 
> ...


chillen. Just got back from hooter. and bout to head out to the movies. Waitin on George to call so I can pick some parts.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 17 2010, 12:17 PM~17220908
> *what all does he have left to do i could help him weld the panels lets get it rollin
> *


 thanks homie but I paid the homie up front all ready but maybe you can work on one of my rags at my crib sometime soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 17 2010, 02:24 PM~17221572
> *I'll sell you one! :biggrin:
> *


 orale dont sell the ss wuey let me see if my homie can keep the car at his shop will get back to also I can pick it up this saturday. :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 17 2010, 04:10 PM~17222007
> *orale dont sell the ss wuey let me see if my homie can keep the car at his shop will get back to  also I can pick it up this saturday.  :biggrin:
> *



Put some cash in my hand asap and you can pick up up when ever...I'll just tell the dude someone else will pick it up. Oh and you know I got the titles so get in the piggy bank fool! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 17 2010, 04:10 PM~17222007
> *orale dont sell the ss wuey let me see if my homie can keep the car at his shop will get back to  also I can pick it up this saturday.  :biggrin:
> *












selling this 1961 impala steering wheel ready to go $250.00 or best offer


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 17 2010, 04:18 PM~17222058
> *Put some cash in my hand asap and you can pick up up when ever...I'll just tell the dude someone else will pick it up.  Oh and you know I got the titles so get in the piggy bank fool! :biggrin:
> *


orale i met that vato at the super chevy show last year hey wuey go with me to go pick up or give me the vatos number so i can get some info what city does he live at?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 17 2010, 04:28 PM~17222099
> *orale i met that vato at the super chevy show last year hey wuey go with me to go pick up or give me the vatos number so i can get some info what city does he live at?
> *



yea but they not at that dudes place! they are at some other vatos house! I'll roll if I can.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

selling for a 1963 Impala ss $300.00 or best offer.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 17 2010, 04:43 PM~17222159
> *yea but they not at that dudes place!  they are at some other vatos house!  I'll roll if I can.
> *


well let me know if you can roll I will have the money ready when we go pick up. and dont worry no payment plan homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

back interior for a 1970 Impala two door $150.00 or best offer.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 17 2010, 11:34 AM~17220592
> *how much for tha rollin frame...
> *


orale homie you seen some of my rides that you were asking me for!


----------



## payroll77 (May 5, 2009)

damn it rains alot here in foros!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by payroll77_@Apr 17 2010, 03:40 PM~17222429
> *damn it rains alot here in foros!!!!!!!!!
> *


We have some crazy weather here!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT FOR THA FOROS!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

whats good


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Reppin that 817 to the fullest! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 17 2010, 10:27 PM~17224271
> *Reppin that 817 to the fullest! :biggrin:
> *


yezir


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm Rich!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, $Money Mike$

sup brother you up late!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2010, 12:47 AM~17225343
> *I'm Rich!
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: 



Sup Homies Just Woke Up From Yesterdays Adventure....


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2010, 10:47 PM~17225343
> *I'm Rich!
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had that much money :biggrin:


----------



## Latroca (Mar 23, 2006)

http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1685385409.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latroca_@Apr 18 2010, 09:15 AM~17226525
> *http://austin.craigslist.org/pts/1685385409.html
> *


 :angry: :banghead: :rant: Sorry To Hear About Your Friends Truck...








:banghead:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry I Didnt Make It Last Night Dre... I Crashed Out Alittle After We Got Home And Didnt Wake Up Til This MOrning


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 18 2010, 05:52 AM~17226107-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got home took a shower and took the wife and baby to dinner... I swear i was falling asleep as i was eating my slab of ribs...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Whats up homies


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 18 2010, 09:12 AM~17227128
> *Whats up homies
> *


Glad it stopped raining! Hit me up when yall are at the shop so i can go by there and get the plaqs


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 18 2010, 07:41 AM~17226176
> *I wish I had that much money  :biggrin:
> *


go look in your seats :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 18 2010, 07:46 AM~17226650
> *:angry: :banghead:  :rant:  Sorry To Hear About Your Friends Truck...
> 
> 
> ...


Deom that sucks hopes he finds he's truck


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2010, 10:52 AM~17227793
> *go look in your seats :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 18 2010, 10:13 AM~17226800
> *POST PICS
> I got home took a shower and took the wife and baby to dinner... I swear i was falling asleep as i was eating my slab of ribs...
> *


Ribs Alman That Sounds Good..... Right About Now Next Time We Need To Stop At That ONe Place We Saw Driving Back... :cheesy: 

Got Some PIcs Wish I Took More Theres Alwayz A Next Time Right???

Getting Some Menudo Before Hittin The Yards..












Here We Go Walking In The Rain... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 18 2010, 02:23 PM~17228265
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Mike


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: looks good wee need to change all 4 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Jaunito


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

is this a photo shoot or some shit. LMAO look at these fools faces.

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 18 2010, 02:48 PM~17228413
> *Sup Jaunito
> *


wup dog


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Whats Up Peeps....  

im working on aquiring a video of main street back in 03 when some fools from arlington with a blue monte with hydros was trying to hop izac with the tangerine regal with all gold rims...i dont know when it will be up but i will post it up..its bad ass footage


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2010, 02:49 PM~17228415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOS JUNKYARD BOYS


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Dam what are we doing looking for cars in the jungle :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 18 2010, 02:47 PM~17228406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dre finally got his frame. :tears: Im so proud.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 18 2010, 02:18 PM~17228246
> *Ribs  Alman That Sounds Good..... Right About Now Next Time We Need To Stop At That ONe Place We Saw Driving Back... :cheesy:
> 
> Got Some PIcs Wish I Took More Theres Alwayz A Next Time Right???
> ...


Say homies let me know where this place is at so I can go buy 4 or 5 cars at a time so I can be the north side impala hoader. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 18 2010, 03:19 PM~17228569
> *Say homies let me know where this place is at so I can go buy 4 or 5 cars at a time so I can be the north side impala hoarder. :biggrin:
> *


ole damn now I hope no one tell you.

Ease up player. there is enought to go around. Dont be greedy.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 18 2010, 02:19 PM~17228569
> *Say homies let me know where this place is at so I can go buy 4 or 5 cars at a time so I can be the north side impala hoader. :biggrin:
> *


...you're getting warmer :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

any project that i bought from my homie coco from that market block damn another rag!









Another rag for benny coming soon to your hood!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 18 2010, 01:49 PM~17228415-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coming to a Taqueria near you


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 18 2010, 01:55 PM~17228442
> *Dam what are we doing looking for cars in the jungle :sprint:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



*I lost my wish list in there somewhere !!!...almost lost all my tools too....*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 18 2010, 03:42 PM~17228683
> *any project that i bought from my homie coco from that market block damn another rag!
> 
> 
> ...


Any one wants to buy it $15,000 gs takes it home and no low baller or window shoppers. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 18 2010, 03:48 PM~17228707
> *Any one wants to buy it $15,000 gs takes it home and no low baller or window shoppers. :biggrin:
> *


j/k not for sale its for my kids prom night. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 18 2010, 02:50 PM~17228716
> *j/k not for sale its for my kids prom night.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 18 2010, 03:42 PM~17228683
> *any project that i bought from my homie coco from that market block damn another rag!
> 
> 
> ...


coco been a homie for years


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 18 2010, 02:55 PM~17228442
> *Dam what are we doing looking for cars in the jungle :sprint:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: KRAZY :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 18 2010, 03:43 PM~17228684
> *lol...man i was tired. Left my house at 4:45 am just to make it to Alex's by 6:15. Dre only got 3 hours of sleep and Oscar was just upset there were to trucks....
> Coming to a Taqueria near you
> *


BaHAHAHAHA I can imagine. Man I wanted to go. Next time. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 18 2010, 01:52 AM~17225747
> *STOLE THIS FROM ANOTHER THREAD BUT ITS REAL TALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> What Being in a Car Club is all About::.
> ...


thats word


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2010, 05:20 PM~17229247
> *thats word
> *


x2


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2010, 03:22 PM~17228589
> *ole damn now I hope no one tell you.
> 
> Ease up player. there is enought to go around. Dont be greedy.
> *



He Gotta add to the savings acct homie . Now you know where to get parts from.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hope Someone Out There Remembers This... It Was On A Monte Carlo In The Middle Of A Wreaking Yard It Also Had A Moon Roof...

Heres Acouple Pics I Took With My PHone


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2010, 04:20 PM~17229247
> *thats word
> *


x3


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 18 2010, 08:35 PM~17230557
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Qvo Germain!!! Que onda!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 18 2010, 11:50 AM~17228424
> *Whats Up Peeps....
> 
> im working on aquiring a video of main street back in 03 when some fools from arlington with a blue monte with hydros was trying to hop izac with the tangerine regal with all gold rims...i dont know when it will be up but i will post it up..its bad ass footage
> *


THAT WAS MY HOMIE JESSE FROM ROLLERZ IN THAT BLUE MONTE


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 18 2010, 06:35 PM~17230557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Thanks Homie.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big George 



Sup Juanito


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 18 2010, 10:02 PM~17231653
> *Sup Big George
> Sup Juanito
> *


Just got back from watching that movie zombieland at my bros. its funny as shit.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GO MAVS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2010, 08:14 PM~17231811
> *Just got back from watching that movie zombieland at my bros. its funny as shit.
> *


Cool i got some good ones here at the house if u wana barrow one


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 18 2010, 10:23 PM~17231944
> *Cool i got some good ones here at the house if u wana barrow one
> *


whatchu got fool?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 18 2010, 08:19 PM~17231883
> *GO MAVS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup ya'll! 

When is the Subliminal Show?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 18 2010, 10:51 PM~17232343
> *Sup ya'll!
> 
> When is the Subliminal Show?
> *


May I believe.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2010, 08:52 PM~17232352
> *May I believe.
> *



16TH OF MAY


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 18 2010, 10:52 PM~17232361
> *16TH OF MAY
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2010, 08:40 PM~17232190
> *whatchu got fool?
> *


man i got so many i cant keep track book of eli brk finest a lot ofem just hit me up and come by


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 18 2010, 08:51 PM~17232343
> *Sup ya'll!
> 
> When is the Subliminal Show?
> *


Sup Mike


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 18 2010, 06:35 PM~17230557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


my homeboy rolando work on this set up he's good on hydros..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
QUOTE(theoso8 @ Apr 18 2010, 01:52 AM) 
STOLE THIS FROM ANOTHER THREAD BUT ITS REAL TALK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

What Being in a Car Club is all About::. 

We are a car club, but we are friends, we are friends, but we are family, we are strong, and we are loyal.

So many Car Clubs now have lost that love, that drive, that dedication, and that feeling of family. They have lost what once was. We wanted more than just your hot ride… We wanted your character & personality, we wanted your help, and we wanted to help you. 

We are your motivation, we are your escape, and we are creating more than just memories. We had rules, but they are more like guidelines, we paid dues, but the entire club benefited from them.

We all knew it wasn't O.K. to come to the meetings with dirty rims, but we all understood why. You were on time for meetings because you loved to be there, not because there was a penalty. 

The pride you felt while at any show, big or small, came with the club logo that was represented on your shirt, hanging from your necklace, or in your back window. 

When you won at shows, we won with you, and when you lost, you were still the winner to us. When we rolled out, we rolled together.

For club activities, we brought our families, our friends, our lovers, and of course our cameras, because we had more than Kodak moments; we had family moments. 

Club functions weren't just something you had to do; they were something you wanted to do. And although we had our daily lives and the problems associated, we made time to call our members… 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Good words to live by.. 

Family - Pride - Tradition / It's not all about the ride, it's more about the person who owns the ride...

NEW WAVE 45 years of FPT...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 18 2010, 10:46 PM~17232256
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Sup Chris! If u and ur bro still want those raffle tickets I could possibly roll by on tuesday and give them to u. Also If u buy 3 for $20 u get 2 free fajita plates at our plate sale or 1 raffle ticket for $10 and u get a free plate ticket. Jus let me know. If anybody else is interested jus hit me up!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Apr 18 2010, 08:57 PM~17232416
> *my homeboy rolando work on this set up he's good on hydros..
> *


Got that right Homie Me and Rolex stayed up all night that night to get the set up in and workin i was fuggin with it to much at ceasers shop and blew the seals in the pumps.....

Swing threw tomarrow Rolex is bringin the rest of my chrome stuff over


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 18 2010, 10:56 PM~17232409
> *Sup Mike
> *



WASSSUUUUUP!!!!! Headed to McAllen. glad to be out of roanoke and the speedway. Too much dalm traffic. And u?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

was up peeps


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What's up Lil Jesse , Rollin64 !


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Apr 18 2010, 09:05 PM~17232550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Jesse


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 18 2010, 09:02 PM~17232501
> *Got that right Homie Me and Rolex stayed up all night that night to get the set up in and workin i was fuggin with it to much at ceasers shop and blew the seals in the pumps.....
> 
> Swing threw tomarrow Rolex is bringin the rest of my chrome stuff over
> *


yep his uncle gets down on chrome good peep's ..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Apr 18 2010, 09:23 PM~17232791
> *yep his uncle gets down on chrome good peep's ..
> *


Yes sir they got every nut bolt washer brackett and everything under the front of my car even the brake lines at there shop now got most of it back and GOWT DAMB DID HE TAKE CARE OF ME! Rolex and his Family are just like my own...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Always good to read the FT WORTH CRUISE thread. You vatos are holding it down, that's for sure. Much respect.

GOD BLESS YOU HOMIES!!!
:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 18 2010, 09:33 PM~17232916
> *Always good to read the FT WORTH CRUISE thread. You vatos are holding it down, that's for sure. Much respect.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU HOMIES!!!
> ...


Thanks Homie & My God Bless you also Brother!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 18 2010, 11:27 PM~17232851
> *Yes sir they got every nut bolt washer brackett and everything under the front of my car even the brake lines at there shop now got most of it back and GOWT DAMB DID HE TAKE CARE OF ME! Rolex and his Family are just like my own...
> *


Hey bro ur ride is comin together pretty quick. Can't wait to see all the chrome!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 18 2010, 09:37 PM~17232963
> *Hey bro ur ride is comin together pretty quick.  Can't wait to see all the chrome!
> *


I cant wait eather bro its like X-Mass Every time my Homie comes from the chrome shop the guy does some badass stuff bro pics dont do the justice... My motor mounts and saddles look like mirrors and my power steering pump man just wait till i get it ready ill call u when i drop it in..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

already


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 18 2010, 11:33 PM~17232916
> *Always good to read the FT WORTH CRUISE thread. You vatos are holding it down, that's for sure. Much respect.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU HOMIES!!!
> ...



Thanks bro and God bless! There is a small christian club in Gainesville also. They are called DOWN FOR THE CROWN C.C. Ill have to get u in contact with them. Hope too see u guys around.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2010, 09:45 PM~17233063
> *already
> *


And you my lil bro i havnt forgot about u.... I got some stuff here were gona put on that 64 of yours......


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> I cant wait eather bro its like X-Mass Every time my Homie comes from the chrome shop the guy does some badass stuff bro pics dont do the justice... My motor mounts and saddles look like mirrors and my power steering pump man just wait ti
> 
> Man I gotta find some time to roll by and check it out. My schedule is crazy!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 18 2010, 11:33 PM~17232916
> *Always good to read the FT WORTH CRUISE thread. You vatos are holding it down, that's for sure. Much respect.
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU HOMIES!!!
> ...


Thanks Bro.... Everyone Is Always Welcome Here


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> > I cant wait eather bro its like X-Mass Every time my Homie comes from the chrome shop the guy does some badass stuff bro pics dont do the justice... My motor mounts and saddles look like mirrors and my power steering pump man just wait ti
> >
> > Man I gotta find some time to roll by and check it out. My schedule is crazy!
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, 80 Eldog, $Money Mike$, juangotti


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 18 2010, 11:48 PM~17233098
> *And you my lil bro i havnt forgot about u.... I got some stuff here were gona put on that 64 of yours......
> *


I need a motor and tranny. My pops sold the one I was gonna use. so if you or any one else knows where one is LMK. I really want the 283 V8 and a power glide auto trans. LMK if any one knows where a combo it.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco man those were some good pics of yalls weekend! Im going this week to look at a 62 for my son... Just gona be a full project he is 2 now and just gona take my time with it who knows ill have it rollin befor he turns 5 just want him to carrie on my dream!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 18 2010, 11:55 PM~17233180
> *Its all good Bro Family First! Thats what i tell all my members and i see how you are allways workin and takin care of yours BIG PROPS HOMIE! ill start sendin you some progress pic so you can see it brother
> *


Thank u sir. Much appreciated. 



Wassup Alex!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2010, 09:56 PM~17233198
> *I need a motor and tranny. My pops sold the one I was gonna use. so if you or any one else knows where one is LMK. I really want the 283 V8 and a power glide auto trans. LMK if any one knows where a combo it.
> *


I can get you a glide for fearly cheap! Now on the 283 well lets just see what we can get save your money im on a racing web site and peeps are allways building 350's and sell them for a sweet deal ill do what i can do to get it out and rollin bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 19 2010, 12:01 AM~17233249
> *Thank u sir. Much appreciated.
> Wassup Alex!
> *


Sup Mike Bring Back Some Mexican Candy Or Something From Down South... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 19 2010, 12:04 AM~17233277
> *I can get you a glide for fearly cheap! Now on the 283 well lets just see what we can get save your money im on a racing web site and peeps are allways building 350's and sell them for a sweet deal ill do what i can do to get it out and rollin bro
> *


LMK if you come up with anything


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 19 2010, 12:04 AM~17233277
> *I can get you a glide for fearly cheap! Now on the 283 well lets just see what we can get save your money im on a racing web site and peeps are allways building 350's and sell them for a sweet deal ill do what i can do to get it out and rollin bro
> *


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2010, 10:05 PM~17233293
> *LMK if you come up with anything
> *


I will Homie register an account with DFWSS.ORG i go by mm69 on there i got peeps from here to okc that will help us with ur car ill make some calls tomarrow save you some $$ up


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 19 2010, 12:05 AM~17233292
> *Sup Mike Bring Back Some Mexican Candy Or Something From Down South... :biggrin:
> *



Kool! Anything in particular?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Not Doing Nothing Next Weekend Let Me KNow We Can Hit Up Some Wreaking Yards...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 18 2010, 11:47 PM~17233084
> *Thanks bro and God bless!  There is a small christian club in Gainesville also. They are called DOWN FOR THE CROWN C.C. Ill have to get u in contact with them.  Hope too see u guys around.
> *


Yes sir. :biggrin:

Thanks!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 19 2010, 12:09 AM~17233335
> *I will Homie register an account with DFWSS.ORG i go by mm69 on there i got peeps from here to okc that will help us with ur car ill make some calls tomarrow save you some $$ up
> *


slow down bro. LOL I aint starting the Imp just yet. LOL just trying to get a motor and tranny. I still gotta finish the cut dog :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 19 2010, 12:09 AM~17233340
> *Anyone Not Doing Nothing Next Weekend Let Me KNow We Can Hit Up Some Wreaking Yards...
> *


SHOT GUN! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 18 2010, 10:09 PM~17233340
> *Anyone Not Doing Nothing Next Weekend Let Me KNow We Can Hit Up Some Wreaking Yards...
> *


Im down


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 19 2010, 12:09 AM~17233339
> *Kool! Anything in particular?
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 19 2010, 12:11 AM~17233368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Loco 61, jvasquez, juangotti, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, 80 Eldog, $Money Mike$


What Time You Guys Go To Sleep???? WTH LOL


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 18 2010, 11:54 PM~17233164
> *Thanks Bro.... Everyone Is Always Welcome Here
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 19 2010, 12:14 AM~17233414
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Loco 61, jvasquez, juangotti, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, 80 Eldog, $Money Mike$
> What Time You Guys Go To Sleep???? WTH  LOL
> *


3-4 in the morning. lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2010, 12:15 AM~17233428
> *3-4 in the morning. lol
> *


LOL Damn.. Ha Ha ... Chit Im About To Crash Out... Got TO Get Up Early... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 19 2010, 12:09 AM~17233340
> *Anyone Not Doing Nothing Next Weekend Let Me KNow We Can Hit Up Some Wreaking Yards...
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 18 2010, 06:35 PM~17230557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man i cant wait to get back in the streets SOON VERY SOON!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 19 2010, 12:16 AM~17233441
> *LOL  Damn.. Ha Ha ... Chit Im About To Crash Out... Got TO Get Up Early... :biggrin:
> *


cool. good luck with that. :biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2010, 12:15 AM~17233428
> *3-4 in the morning. lol*


Sup homie!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Apr 19 2010, 12:18 AM~17233481
> *Sup homie!
> *


whats good bro :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 19 2010, 12:14 AM~17233414
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Loco 61, jvasquez, juangotti, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, 80 Eldog, $Money Mike$
> What Time You Guys Go To Sleep???? WTH  LOL
> *



LOL prolly rround 230


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 18 2010, 10:19 PM~17233491
> *LOL prolly rround 230
> *


Im out gota be up at 5am for work all my Peeps becarfull and get some sleep!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

anybody remember this car


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 19 2010, 12:24 AM~17233555
> *Im out gota be up at 5am  for work all my Peeps becarfull and get some sleep!!
> *


laterz bro! 


What up David!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

this is a dude names Randy from mansfield. I told him about LIL. Hopefully he sees this


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2010, 12:47 AM~17233686
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u always on the lookout!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 19 2010, 12:56 AM~17233739
> *u always on the lookout!
> 
> *


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 19 2010, 12:35 AM~17233651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yep an tha truck in tha back ground


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Apr 19 2010, 12:35 AM~17233651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its Alway Nice To See New LoLos Out There...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 18 2010, 11:35 PM~17233651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir. I think the car is getting a new frame and the truck still around.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 18 2010, 10:35 PM~17233651
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir Bruce did a set up on it years ago


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup people! Dre.....how was the party saturday? Was u tow up?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn!! :wow: Trying to catch up!!  


had a blast saturday Alex, Oscar, Luis!! I'll post my pics tomorrow!! When I got home I was soak and wet, cold, and tired as shit!! I took a shower and a nap!! 

Alex I appreciate all your help!! LMK if you are every needing anything!!  



> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 19 2010, 08:11 AM~17234845
> *Wassup people! Dre.....how was the party saturday?  Was u tow up?
> *


 :thumbsup: and we partied to 3 in the morning!! :wow:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

Polished Aluminum A/C Lines:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Apr 18 2010, 09:18 PM~17231075-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 19 2010, 08:25 AM~17234915
> *Damn!!  :wow: Trying to catch up!!
> had a blast saturday Alex, Oscar, Luis!! I'll post my pics tomorrow!! When I got home I was soak and wet, cold, and tired as shit!! I took a shower and a nap!!
> 
> ...


Damnit!!! Glad u all had a good time.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Apr 18 2010, 11:23 PM~17232791
> *yep his uncle gets down on chrome good peep's ..
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 19 2010, 08:43 AM~17234995
> *nada bro .now fixin to go work for 12 damn hours
> kool. what does he drive now??
> *


Aye guey!!! I feel ur pain.....I put in about 60-65 hours per week not including the time I spend sleeping in the truck. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 19 2010, 09:24 AM~17235196
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



Suo Oso! I'm gonna hit up ur show next month but imma have to leave early to go to work.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 19 2010, 09:29 AM~17235220
> *Suo Oso! I'm gonna hit up ur show next month but imma have to leave early to go to work.
> *


   WORKING SUNDAYS SUCKS I BET...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Good morning! :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2010, 08:03 PM~17216356
> *OKAY ONE MORE TIME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 19 2010, 09:30 AM~17235229
> *    WORKING SUNDAYS SUCKS I BET...
> *


 It does. I work 6 days a week. I leave sunday between 2-3pm. My first drop on monday is in Pharr,TX. Aaverage round 2500 miles per week. Not much time on weekends to do much of what I want when I got so much goin on with the wife and kids. I always gotta leave in the middle of all the fun on sundays. It really sux!!!! 
:angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 19 2010, 09:34 AM~17235260
> *
> *


That Pic Has Been On Here For Awhile Now... :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 19 2010, 09:33 AM~17235255
> *Good morning! :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Jesse....??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

good looking elco matt


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

OK... SINCE MOTHER NATURE RUINED SUNDAY, I MOVED THE GRILL AND CHILL TO THIS COMING SUNDAY... AND PUT IT ON THE ULA CALENDER :0 :biggrin: ALEX CAN U PUT IT ON THE ULC PLEASE?

SO IF YOU NOT GONNA BE AT FIESTA :uh: COME OUT AND KICK IT WITH US... SAME SPOT, FROM SUN UP TO SUN DOWN!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

having a car show also come on out!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 19 2010, 08:59 AM~17235937
> *good looking elco matt
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 19 2010, 10:54 AM~17235896
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PARTS!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 19 2010, 07:55 AM~17235397
> *Whats up Jesse....??
> *


What's up homie have you been able to work on the 61? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 19 2010, 12:27 PM~17236674
> *What's up homie have you been able to work on the 61? :biggrin:
> *


Havent Had A Chance.... Been Alittle Busy Working... Maybe This Weekend I Could Get On it...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 19 2010, 10:36 AM~17236762
> *Havent Had A Chance.... Been Alittle Busy Working...  Maybe This Weekend I Could Get On it...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2010, 11:36 AM~17236267
> *PARTS!!!
> *


 :yes: Sent Tee pics of it as soon as i seen it!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81.7.TX., Loco 61, $Money Mike$
Sup homies!!  

Alex let me know when ya wanna get that frame off your trailor!! :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 19 2010, 01:26 PM~17237167
> *:yes: Sent Tee pics of it as soon as i seen it!!
> *


ALREADY


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 19 2010, 01:33 PM~17237224
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 81.7.TX., Loco 61, $Money Mike$
> Sup homies!!
> ...



Sup Dre!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 19 2010, 01:33 PM~17237224
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 81.7.TX., Loco 61, $Money Mike$
> Sup homies!!
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 19 2010, 01:33 PM~17237224
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 81.7.TX., Loco 61, $Money Mike$
> Sup homies!!
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Apr 19 2010, 12:32 PM~17237712
> *
> *


Que dice El big augie? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 19 2010, 08:12 PM~17240849
> *
> *


Sup Heartbreaker???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP LOCO??? GRILL AND CHILL AT JOE POOL THIS SUNDAY... WILL THE 61 BE READY??


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 19 2010, 06:12 PM~17240857
> *Sup Heartbreaker???
> *


WAS SUP HOMIE :biggrin: .....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Apr 19 2010, 08:13 PM~17240870-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chillin Bro... Im About To Start Working Its Going To Be Along Night....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, texican


Nice Ride Bro...


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by texican_@Apr 19 2010, 09:06 PM~17241576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Apr 19 2010, 07:14 PM~17240884
> *
> *


 :rimshot: :run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave: :420: :h5:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Loco! I heade back to work myself.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 20 2010, 12:28 AM~17244105
> *Sup Loco!  I heade back to work myself.
> *


I Hear Ya Mike... Chit Im About To Crash Out.. LOL

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, califas, $Money Mike$

What You Doing Up So Late Kenny?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 20 2010, 12:31 AM~17244124
> *I Hear Ya Mike... Chit Im About To Crash Out.. LOL
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Lightweight! LOL J/p!



What up Kenny!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 20 2010, 12:36 AM~17244173
> *Lightweight! LOL J/p!
> What up Kenny!
> *


LOL Im A Lightweight... :biggrin: Now Dats A Booty :0 ^^^^^


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

WTH Everyone Starting To Get Up.???

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, $Money Mike$, 1bad-azz cadi, sixty7imp


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 20 2010, 12:39 AM~17244206
> *LOL Im A Lightweight...  :biggrin:  Now Dats A Booty  :0 ^^^^^
> *



HELL YEAH!!!!!! THATS A FAT ASS! 40in Plus! :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 19 2010, 10:37 PM~17244188
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :worship: :worship: WHat up fellaz!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 20 2010, 12:45 AM~17244256
> *HELL YEAH!!!!!! THATS A FAT ASS! 40in Plus!  :biggrin:
> *



x2 NICE NALGAS :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 20 2010, 12:51 AM~17244318
> *:0  :worship:  :worship:  WHat up fellaz!
> *



WHAT UP YA'LL!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:420: :wave:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Apr 18 2010, 10:18 PM~17233481
> *Sup homie!
> *


PRECAITE U STOPIN BY LAST NIGHT BRO!!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 19 2010, 10:37 PM~17244188
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

GOOD MORNING FOROS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 20 2010, 08:03 AM~17245871
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> GOOD MORNING FOROS!!!!!!!!!!
> *


What up homies what yall up to for this weekend?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Apr 20 2010, 11:28 AM~17247019
> *What up homies what yall up to for this weekend?
> *


CHILL AND GRILL AT JOE POOL LAKE LYNN CREEK PARK ON SUNDAY!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 20 2010, 02:30 PM~17248647
> *Sup Peeps
> *


Sup Big Matt


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET AHOLD OF STREET LIFE? FERNADOS # DONT WORK GOT PLAQUES WAITING SINCE B-4 EASTER


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 20 2010, 03:51 PM~17249408
> *ANYONE KNOW HOW TO GET AHOLD OF STREET LIFE? FERNADOS # DONT WORK GOT PLAQUES WAITING SINCE B-4 EASTER
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 20 2010, 10:24 AM~17246974
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey did the springs work???


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE+Apr 20 2010, 05:16 PM~17250201-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 20 2010, 08:09 PM~17251776
> *:wave:
> *



BAD TIMES 79, Loco61 Matt
:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 20 2010, 12:56 PM~17248888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Homies


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Gettin ready to go to work


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 20 2010, 07:43 PM~17253026
> *Gettin ready to go to work
> *


Be safe out ther Brother!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rick


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 19 2010, 05:25 AM~17234915
> *Damn!!  :wow: Trying to catch up!!
> had a blast saturday Alex, Oscar, Luis!! I'll post my pics tomorrow!! When I got home I was soak and wet, cold, and tired as shit!! I took a shower and a nap!!
> 
> ...


naw homie i thiink is was 4 in the morning


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 20 2010, 06:52 PM~17253165
> *Sup Rick
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 20 2010, 09:49 PM~17253120
> *Be safe out ther Brother!
> *



Fo sho! 




Wat up Rick!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Apr 20 2010, 01:34 PM~17248159-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 20 2010, 11:34 AM~17248159
> *CHILL AND GRILL AT JOE POOL LAKE LYNN CREEK PARK ON SUNDAY!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> Fo sho!
> Wat up Rick!
> :wave:
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2010, 01:23 AM~17256116
> *
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Good Morning FOROS


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Apr 21 2010, 04:50 AM~17256390
> *
> *


Wazzzup OSO, BlazinLow89, juangotti, Rollin Rich, Isela, Loco 61, 80Eldog, Dre, Blanco!!!!!


GOOD MORNING!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 06:53 AM~17256741
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 17 2010, 11:14 AM~17220446
> *Any ways I will start selling my hardtops soon at a cheap price just to make room for the rags that are coming in so keep me in mind also if any one knows were I can buy a 57 Bel air two door which I know will cost alot of money please let me know around the dfw area. Needs to be a project dont have to many snaps to buy a high price bel air. :biggrin:
> *



I know where theres a 57 Rag ...... been inside a garage for the last 20 years..
But the price tag isnt cheap. it was a show car way back when.......


heres a pic......


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 21 2010, 08:08 AM~17256792
> *I know where theres a 57 Rag ......  been inside a garage for the last 20 years..
> But the price tag isnt cheap. it was a show car way back when.......
> heres a pic......
> ...



The OG's from DFW will know who's car this is.........


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 21 2010, 07:18 AM~17256623
> *Wazzzup BlazinLow89, juangotti, Rollin Rich, Isela, Loco 61, 80Eldog, Dre, Blanco!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  Sup Mike!!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 21 2010, 08:10 AM~17256800
> *:0   Sup Mike!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 21 2010, 05:18 AM~17256623
> *Wazzzup BlazinLow89, juangotti, Rollin Rich, Isela, Loco 61, 80Eldog, Dre, Blanco!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Mike


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 20 2010, 02:02 PM~17249510
> *hey did the springs work???
> *


Yea but it sits real low from the front ..fuck it! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 21 2010, 08:17 AM~17257538
> *Yea but it sits real low from the front ..fuck it! :biggrin:
> *


The LOWER THE BETTER!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 21 2010, 06:10 AM~17256800
> *:0   Sup Mike!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Big Mike makin it rain!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 21 2010, 08:10 AM~17256800
> *:0   Sup Mike!!!
> 
> 
> ...


big money mike is just bringing the storm fuck rain! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 10:38 AM~17257704
> *The LOWER THE BETTER!
> *


x2 :yes: :thumbsup:

Where the pics Jesse?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 21 2010, 07:18 AM~17256623
> *Wazzzup BlazinLow89, juangotti, Rollin Rich, Isela, Loco 61, 80Eldog, Dre, Blanco!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


  :angry:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 11:28 AM~17258162
> *Sup Oso
> *


HI :cheesy:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 06:53 AM~17256741
> *:wave:
> *


u ready


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 11:28 AM~17258162
> *Sup Oso
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 21 2010, 09:41 AM~17258279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I need to be were shes at!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 21 2010, 11:41 AM~17258279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whens day.... whens the week gonna end?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2010, 10:34 AM~17258747
> *Whens day.... whens the week gonna end?
> *


Its my thursday 
:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 12:57 PM~17259000
> *Its my thursday
> :biggrin:
> *


mine 2 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SEEN THIS... 

http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1698761479.html


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 21 2010, 01:20 PM~17259195
> *SEEN THIS...
> 
> http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/1698761479.html
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Apr 21 2010, 12:13 AM~17255264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 21 2010, 11:27 AM~17258158
> *  :angry:
> *


I put u in there :biggrin: Go and look! :biggrin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

que pasa raza de foritos


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup OSO!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 21 2010, 01:50 PM~17259441
> *Sup OSO!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: SUP HOMIE??????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 21 2010, 01:47 PM~17259418
> *I put u in there :biggrin:  Go and look!    :biggrin:
> *


dont feel bad oso, ***** dont say shit to me either...



sup oso, juan, bre, alex, danny,tomas.....hows everyone doing... :biggrin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

sup oscar carlos alex soy noel


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 21 2010, 02:03 PM~17259533
> *dont feel bad oso, ***** dont say shit to me either...
> sup oso, juan, bre, alex, danny,tomas.....hows everyone doing... :biggrin:
> *


chillen fool. I get my rims today. when you order yours? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 21 2010, 02:03 PM~17259533
> *dont feel bad oso, ***** dont say shit to me either...
> sup oso, juan, bre, alex, danny,tomas.....hows everyone doing... :biggrin:
> *


I wasnt even online and I was added ahahaha


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 21 2010, 02:03 PM~17259533
> *dont feel bad oso, ***** dont say shit to me either...
> sup oso, juan, bre, alex, danny,tomas.....hows everyone doing... :biggrin:
> *


WTF :ugh: 



:biggrin: 
Sup Chad!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 21 2010, 02:03 PM~17259533
> *dont feel bad oso, ***** dont say shit to me either...
> sup oso, juan, bre, alex, danny,tomas.....hows everyone doing... :biggrin:
> *


GOOD HOMIE!! HOW YOU BEEN??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Apr 21 2010, 02:08 PM~17259562
> *sup oscar  carlos alex  soy noel
> *


Sup Noel What You Been Up To..??? You Need To Get on Here More... :biggrin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

i no ahh


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Apr 21 2010, 01:42 PM~17259374-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Apr 21 2010, 02:49 PM~17259920
> *i no ahh
> *


Where you Been???


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

working for the white man


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, tples65, show67

Here You Go Ramiro And Noel


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 02:54 PM~17259981
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, tples65, show67
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:drama: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

ill be back in 5min haha


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 02:54 PM~17259981
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, tples65, show67
> 
> ...


beautiful!! :naughty:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, $Rollin Rich$ 82, Lil_Jesse, 80 Eldog


Whats Up Ricky, Jesse And Big Matt???


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 4 2010, 08:07 PM~17096311
> *Any questions, hit me up.  Chad-817-360-9811
> all support is appreciated... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 12:54 PM~17259981
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, tples65, show67
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 12:54 PM~17259981
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, tples65, show67
> 
> ...


 :wow: :naughty: :boink:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TechniquesOG, show67*


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 21 2010, 07:10 AM~17256800
> *:0   Sup Mike!!!
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: 
sup money just got off work and you?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 21 2010, 08:10 AM~17256800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 21 2010, 02:03 PM~17259533
> *dont feel bad oso, ***** dont say shit to me either...
> sup oso, juan, bre, alex, danny,tomas.....hows everyone doing... :biggrin:
> *


lol! wassup everybody!!!!

Wassup show67! 

Qvo MACIASm califas bad times 79!!!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 21 2010, 02:53 PM~17260648
> *lol! wassup everybody!!!!
> 
> Wassup show67!
> ...


que paso bro??? como estas???


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 21 2010, 04:46 PM~17261217
> *que paso bro??? como estas???
> *



Puro trabajo! almost back to foritos!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 21 2010, 12:03 PM~17259533
> *dont feel bad oso, ***** dont say shit to me either...
> sup oso, juan, bre, alex, danny,tomas.....hows everyone doing... :biggrin:
> *


whats up chad whats going on homie shit homie been staying busy with the shop looks like everyone wants to get switch up witch is good would be nice to see more rides out this summer. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

what up money mike and money macia$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 21 2010, 04:56 PM~17261299
> *what up money mike and money macia$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *



TGP IN DA HOUSE!!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 01:16 PM~17260224
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, $Rollin Rich$ 82, Lil_Jesse, 80 Eldog
> Whats Up Ricky, Jesse And Big Matt???
> *


Wooot up mayn!


Sup Oso John Big Mike JVasquez


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 05:17 PM~17261492
> *Wooot up mayn!
> Sup Oso John Big Mike JVasquez
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Jus got off work and headed to the gym.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 21 2010, 06:15 PM~17262069
> *Jus got off work and headed to the FUCK THAT!!!!!!! GO TO THE BAR!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Apr 21 2010, 01:54 PM~17259978
> *working  for the white man
> *


 :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Apr 21 2010, 04:15 PM~17262069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill drink one for ya Homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big Mike Sup Big Augie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Tples65

Sup Blanco


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

What happend to the car show at chicas locas?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Apr 21 2010, 02:54 PM~17259978
> *working  for the white man
> *



Huh ??? So u workin for BLANCO??? :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 21 2010, 08:21 PM~17263275
> *What happend to the car show at chicas locas?
> *


x2


Wassssssup Toples65 , Matt!!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 21 2010, 06:27 PM~17263334
> *x2
> Wassssssup Toples65 ,  Matt!!!!
> *


Shit tryin tooo keep my mind off chias LOCAS! j/k lol

just chillin in the garage doin some work on the elco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 08:40 PM~17263493
> *Shit tryin tooo keep my mind off chias LOCAS! j/k lol
> 
> just chillin in the garage doin some work on the elco
> *


I Wish I Could Work On The 61 But Got To Work  Post Up Some Pics Matt Please...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Apr 21 2010, 09:05 PM~17263819
> *
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, U.L.C. Texas, theoso8


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Loco 61, tples65, TheTexasGoldPlater, juangotti, U.L.C. Texas, theoso8

:wave:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 06:43 PM~17263535
> *I Wish I Could Work On The 61 But Got To Work       Post Up Some Pics Matt Please...
> *


Sup my brotha you know im a call away and lets just finish the 61 in one day...

I cant post any pics cause i post threw my phone and i dont have a computer to do it..

Also im getting more and moe work here at the house peoples a/c is not workin its good for me but it takes awat from my ride....

When you have a chance come by and check it out my Homies Uncle got down on the chrome...


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Elpintor, 80 Eldog, theoso8, juangotti

:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Danny Sup Oso Sup Juan


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas+Apr 21 2010, 09:17 PM~17263967-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool I Hit You Up...


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

[COLOR=green[SIZE=3]]4 Members: C-LO9492,* TeXaS_ReGaL_85, BIG AUGIE, 80 Eldog[/SIZE]* :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Apr 21 2010, 10:01 PM~17264565
> *[COLOR=green[SIZE=3]]4 Members: C-LO9492, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, BIG AUGIE, 80 Eldog[/SIZE] :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Homie! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492+Apr 21 2010, 08:01 PM~17264565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup Homies


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big John 

Sup Big Augie


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 06:40 PM~17263493
> *Shit tryin tooo keep my mind off chias LOCAS! j/k lol
> 
> just chillin in the garage doin some work on the elco
> *


How much more for the elco to be READY


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 21 2010, 08:13 PM~17264803
> *How much more for the elco to be READY
> *


Its getting ther bro just waiting on the chromer to finish all my stuff Danny is comin by tomarrow or friday so we can get down on the metal work THANKS ALOT DANNY! 

Hit me up bro im gona need u to do a lil somethin for me


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 08:17 PM~17264881
> *Its getting ther bro just waiting on the chromer to finish all my stuff Danny is comin by tomarrow or friday so we can get down on the metal work THANKS ALOT DANNY!
> 
> Hit me up bro im gona need u to do a lil somethin for me
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Man i was at Autozone tonight and this dude told me he has an 83 Elco for sale.$850.00. Said body is straight but motor dont work. Its in roanoke if anyone is interested.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 21 2010, 10:48 PM~17265463
> *Man i was at Autozone tonight and this dude told me he has an 83 Elco for sale.$850.00. Said body is straight but motor dont work. Its in roanoke if anyone is interested.
> *


Scoop It Up "Money Mike"


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Ow shit we got the night crew

Lord Loco
Big John
$Big Mike$
80 Eldog


Sup my Brotha's


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I found a clean one cheaper than that... Im going to look at a 62 for my son next week if not im gona build him a elco


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 08:50 PM~17265508
> *Ow shit we got the night crew
> 
> Lord Loco
> ...


Watching the mavs


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 10:50 PM~17265508
> *Ow shit we got the night crew
> 
> Lord Loco
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 08:57 PM~17265624
> *:biggrin:
> *


was up loco you turn the motor over yet


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 21 2010, 11:04 PM~17265748
> *was up loco you turn the motor over yet
> *


 :nosad: Lets Do It This Weekend If You Get A CHance.. :cheesy:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 09:06 PM~17265777
> *:nosad: Lets Do It This Weekend If You Get A CHance..  :cheesy:
> *


Do me and John gota go and crank the wip so we can see that BAD BOY IN THE STREETS?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 09:06 PM~17265777
> *:nosad: Lets Do It This Weekend If You Get A CHance..  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 10:50 PM~17265508
> *Ow shit we got the night crew
> 
> Lord Loco
> ...


  Im chillen here at the casita house with the wifey! Dont know how long ill be on here. :biggrin: 

Naw im not gonna get the Elco. Gotta save my chips cuz i be workin on the 64 ss next year.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 21 2010, 09:13 PM~17265901
> * Im chillen here at the casita house with the wifey! Dont know how long ill be on here. :biggrin:
> 
> Naw im not gonna get the Elco. Gotta save my chips cuz i be workin on the 64 ss next year.
> *


What all you need for it??


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 21 2010, 10:55 PM~17265584
> *Watching the mavs
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

BIG WAZZZZZZZZ UUUUUUPPPPPPP 


TO MY HOMIE OSO


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 11:18 PM~17265973
> *BIG WAZZZZZZZZ UUUUUUPPPPPPP
> TO MY HOMIE OSO
> *


 :0 :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Apr 21 2010, 11:09 PM~17265821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 09:09 PM~17265821
> *Do me and John gota go and crank the wip so we can see that BAD BOY IN THE STREETS?
> *


you puttin ur elco in the 9.79 carshow


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 21 2010, 11:19 PM~17266016
> *you puttin ur elco in the 9.79 carshow
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 21 2010, 09:19 PM~17266016
> *you puttin ur elco in the 9.79 carshow
> *


Yes sir if everything is done by then


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

im takin my time and doin it right this time


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 09:25 PM~17266112
> *ow chit were you askin me or loco?
> *


you matt


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I know i started replin faster than readin ha ha i changed it But yes it will be there i have plenty of vacation days so lets do this! of course u gona be rollin down with me we can eat breakfest and chill and roll to the show dont forget to call me tomarrow bro


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup 67Imp


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 11:16 PM~17265951
> *What all you need for it??
> *





:biggrin: Not really much of anything. You should come by one weekend and see it. I have everything. Jus need the money to send to paint shop and send EVERYTHING for chrome. Im paying off all my debt this year so I can have the cash for the 64 next year. its pretty well complete.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup 817 LoLo


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 11:39 PM~17266322
> *Sup 67Imp
> *



sup homie! just here chillen poping off the top off a cold one.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61, 80 Eldog, 817LoLo

salud Homies! :biggrin: baby budlight six after a hard days work!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 21 2010, 09:40 PM~17266351
> *:biggrin: Not really much of anything. You should come by one weekend and see it. I have everything. Jus need the money to send to paint shop and send EVERYTHING for chrome. Im paying off all my debt this year so I can have the cash for the 64 next year. its pretty well complete.
> *


Hit me up anytime ill hook you up on the CHROME

Also we have a body shop too


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good nite ya'll :420:


----------



## 817LoLo (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 09:42 PM~17266386
> *Sup 817 LoLo
> *


whats good :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2010, 11:45 PM~17266433
> *Hit me up anytime ill hook you up on the CHROME
> 
> Also we have a body shop too
> *




Definitely hit u up for chrome. got lots to do


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Apr 21 2010, 09:43 PM~17266398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its Beer 30 HaHa!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 21 2010, 11:45 PM~17266431
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61, 80 Eldog, 817LoLo
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817LoLo_@Apr 21 2010, 09:46 PM~17266450
> *whats good :biggrin:
> *


Chillin now Homie fixin to call it a night.....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

LOOKIN FOR A LS...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 11:51 PM~17266507
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


LIL OSO'S FAVORITE!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 11:51 PM~17266507
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



:yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 21 2010, 11:52 PM~17266530
> *LIL OSO'S FAVORITE!!!!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 11:57 PM~17266582
> *:scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: theoso8, Loco 61

:happysad:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 21 2010, 07:08 PM~17263852
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Loco 61, tples65, TheTexasGoldPlater, juangotti, U.L.C. Texas, theoso8
> 
> ...


whats up loco and the rest of the homies. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 22 2010, 12:34 AM~17266983


Thomas...how you been Homeboy?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, BIG George!, teal62impala

:wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 12:40 AM~17267060
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, BIG George!, teal62impala
> 
> ...


wus up alex ! :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 22 2010, 12:41 AM~17267069
> *wus up alex ! :wave:
> *


Just Working Like Alwayz  How About You George ?? JHow You Doing?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Buenos Diaz, :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Everyone :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Matt u at work right now?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Know Anyone That Needs A Job.. Good hard Working, Dependable PM Me


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 08:38 AM~17268659
> *Anyone Know Anyone That Needs A Job.. Good hard Working, Dependable PM Me
> *


me :thumbsup:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

buenos diaz loco 61


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 08:38 AM~17268659
> *Anyone Know Anyone That Needs A Job.. Good hard Working, Dependable PM Me
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 22 2010, 05:39 AM~17268078


5:39 IN THE MORNING!!! :wow:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX+Apr 22 2010, 08:41 AM~17268667-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 08:38 AM~17268659
> *Anyone Know Anyone That Needs A Job.. Good hard Working, Dependable PM Me
> *



What type of work is it?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 22 2010, 09:28 AM~17268903
> *What type of work is it?
> *


Hey Hey, Work Is Work In My Book...


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 08:32 AM~17268932
> *Hey Hey,  Work Is Work In My Book...
> *


im looking pm sent


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 09:32 AM~17268932
> *Hey Hey,  Work Is Work In My Book...
> *


Real Talk!! 

Oh by the way can I come in late tomorrow and take a 2 hr lunch then leave early!!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 21 2010, 03:56 PM~17261299
> *what up money mike and money macia$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


lol que paso bro??? i see your workin hard


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 21 2010, 03:49 PM~17261248
> *Puro trabajo! almost back to foritos!
> *


es todo!!! thats good that your workin hard. it got super slow here at the shop.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Apr 22 2010, 06:59 AM~17268740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup sucks when you have to be at work at 4am


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 22 2010, 10:06 AM~17269210
> *5:39 IN THE MORNING!!! :wow:
> 
> Yup sucks when you have to be at work at 4am
> *


Man, I just went to bed at 2am. :wow:

So where are the pics of the Lincoln??????? :dunno:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 22 2010, 08:13 AM~17269290
> *Man, I just went to bed at 2am. :wow:
> 
> So where are the pics of the Lincoln??????? :dunno:
> *


when I go to try to post them it say it is disabled  Can you post them on here for me :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Apr 21 2010, 09:21 PM~17264010
> *
> 
> *




:0 


ESTILO & ROLLERZ ONLY...


MY FAVORITE PARTY CLUBS :biggrin:

:wow: oh look its my dad too lmao!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 22 2010, 10:17 AM~17269334
> *when I go to try to post them it say it is disabled   Can you post them on here for me  :biggrin:
> *




































You don't have any news ones of the drop you put on it?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Apr 21 2010, 10:38 PM~17267035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up bro. man been here busy working on a caddy for a homeboy trying to finish up the setup what about you bro doing good


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 22 2010, 10:35 AM~17269501
> *
> What's up bro.  man been here busy working on a caddy for a homeboy trying to finish up the setup what about you bro doing good
> *


Como siempre, working, going to church, hanging with the family.

I need to find someone who can redo the piping on the front driver's seat on my Regal...know anyone? It's stock interior and I want it as close to stock as possible. :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 07:38 AM~17268659
> *Anyone Know Anyone That Needs A Job.. Good hard Working, Dependable PM Me
> *


What your looking for? Mold maker, tampers. I know a couple of guys looking for work. :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 22 2010, 10:19 AM~17269349
> *:0
> HOW BOUT YOU SHUT YOUR FACE!!!! *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 22 2010, 10:19 AM~17269349
> *:0
> ESTILO & ROLLERZ ONLY...
> MY FAVORITE PARTY CLUBS  :biggrin:
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Alex PM me the Job Info .. lol I have a Military getting out


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 22 2010, 08:33 AM~17269487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thank homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 22 2010, 08:33 AM~17269487
> *You don't have any news ones of the drop you put on it?
> *


Not yet homie but I will soon


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 22 2010, 10:53 AM~17269631
> *Not yet homie but I will soon
> *


Orale, sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 08:38 AM~17268659
> *Anyone Know Anyone That Needs A Job.. Good hard Working, Dependable PM Me
> *


Lots of mofos need a job


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 22 2010, 06:26 AM~17268616
> *Matt u at work right now?
> *


Yes sir hit me up bro


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 21 2010, 06:03 PM~17262490
> *:nono:  :biggrin:
> *


que paso oscar ya ta listo el six four


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Apr 22 2010, 10:41 AM~17269546-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 07:38 AM~17268659
> *Anyone Know Anyone That Needs A Job.. Good hard Working, Dependable PM Me
> *


alex u need some one to wax the six one


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Isela


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

My new wires powder coated by Envious Touch. Less then 2 weeks from order to my door. :0


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2010, 10:14 AM~17269806
> *Lots of mofos need a job
> *


yes we do


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 22 2010, 01:02 PM~17270732
> *yes  we do
> *


Trash Detail? :dunno: Im looking for employees fucker!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES+Apr 22 2010, 09:34 AM~17268955-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2010, 01:01 PM~17270726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 06:38 AM~17268659
> *Anyone Know Anyone That Needs A Job.. Good hard Working, Dependable PM Me
> *


iam about to lay off alot of hard workers :ugh:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 22 2010, 12:54 PM~17270654
> *Sup Isela
> *



:0 


u finally said hi! lmao!!! :wave:

wats good homie!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2010, 01:01 PM~17270726
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those look really nice. congrats on the new wheels!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2010, 12:05 PM~17270756
> *Trash Detail? :dunno: Im looking for employees fucker!
> *


i'll keep looking thanks ! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, juangotti, 80 Eldog, $Money Mike$


:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 22 2010, 01:57 PM~17271187
> *Those look really nice.  congrats on the new wheels!
> *


 :biggrin: Waiting on Danny and my ride goes to paint


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2010, 11:01 AM~17270726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


deom bro them wheels look badass they gona look good on the cutty ...I need to get me a new set


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 22 2010, 02:27 PM~17271460
> *deom bro them wheels look badass they gona look good on the cutty ...I need to get me a new set
> *


He game me a led hammer too. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2010, 12:31 PM~17271494
> *He game me a led hammer too. LOL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 22 2010, 01:41 PM~17271029
> *iam about to lay off alot of hard workers :ugh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, kluna, juangotti


Sup Luna And Juan???


----------



## kluna (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 02:42 PM~17271592
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, kluna, juangotti
> Sup Luna And Juan???
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 02:42 PM~17271592
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, kluna, juangotti
> Sup Luna And Juan???
> *


chillen. bout to head out to work.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 22 2010, 03:01 PM~17271805
> *chillen. bout to head out to work.
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 01:07 PM~17271870
> *
> *


What's up Alex? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 22 2010, 03:09 PM~17271886
> *What's up Alex? :biggrin:
> *


Chillin Bro You Rolling By Saturday???


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

que paso peepz..damn been a minute since im come thru.. but im back in effect..lol..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 01:13 PM~17271933
> *Chillin Bro You Rolling By Saturday???
> *


I have to work Saturday but if I can get off work early ill be their! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 22 2010, 03:17 PM~17271977
> *que paso peepz..damn been a minute since im come thru.. but im back in effect..lol..
> *


Q-vole Starla... :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I hate the RAIN!


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 22 2010, 01:32 PM~17271510
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Apr 22 2010, 03:03 PM~17272420
> *:0
> *


is it raining allready?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Apr 22 2010, 02:05 PM~17272429
> *is it raining allready?
> *


It was here at the air port only rained for like 5 mins then quit


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 22 2010, 03:17 PM~17271977
> *que paso peepz..damn been a minute since im come thru.. but im back in effect..lol..
> *


WHO IS THIS????  :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 22 2010, 03:17 PM~17271977
> *que paso peepz..damn been a minute since im come thru.. but im back in effect..lol..
> *


Wuts Up Estella???? Welcome Back... Get Back On Top With Your Post...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 22 2010, 03:40 PM~17272180
> *I have to work Saturday but if I can get off work early ill be their! :biggrin:
> *


Cool Hit Me Up...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Apr 22 2010, 02:01 PM~17271223
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ms_tx_legend214, juangotti, 80 Eldog, $Money Mike$
> :wave:
> *


HI ISELA!!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Mike  


What No Throw Back Thursday???


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2010, 02:24 PM~17272603
> *Cool Hit Me Up...
> *


I sure will homie where do you stay at bro?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 22 2010, 05:10 PM~17273045
> *HI ISELA!!!!
> *


wats good MONEY MIKE! lol...no shoutout for ya & RO family this weekend since i'll be off partyin in SA :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 15 2010, 04:07 PM~17203403
> *
> 
> 
> ...


automatic???


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 22 2010, 06:51 PM~17274517
> *
> *


 what up rollin 64 i got the pic


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 22 2010, 05:26 PM~17273204
> *I sure will homie where do you stay at bro?
> *


Close By Riverside And 121 ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 22 2010, 06:47 PM~17273987
> *automatic???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Apr 22 2010, 06:04 PM~17274630
> *what up rollin 64 i got the pic
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, rollin64


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Apr 22 2010, 05:01 PM~17274125
> *:wave:
> *


What's up Albert! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 21 2010, 08:52 PM~17266518
> *LOOKIN FOR A LS...
> *


 :0 









:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 22 2010, 10:49 PM~17276173
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 

Clean Monte Homeboy...but I have a question:

How in the world did you park that sucker in that tight spot? :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 22 2010, 07:57 PM~17276270
> *:0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> Clean Monte Homeboy...but I have a question:
> ...


JUST GOT TO KNOW WHAT UR DOING HOMIE.  I EVEN DID THAT @ NIGHT BY MY SELF, N I HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE ASK ME THE SAME ?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 22 2010, 11:06 PM~17276360
> *JUST GOT TO KNOW WHAT UR DOING HOMIE.   I EVEN DID THAT @ NIGHT BY MY SELF, N I HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE ASK ME THE SAME ?
> *


:yes:

I always say, if you own it, you better know how to handle it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 22 2010, 08:15 PM~17276440
> *:yes:
> 
> I always say, if you own it, you better know how to handle it. :thumbsup:
> *


WELL SAID HOMIE


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 22 2010, 11:06 PM~17276360
> *JUST GOT TO KNOW WHAT UR DOING HOMIE.   I EVEN DID THAT @ NIGHT BY MY SELF, N I HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE ASK ME THE SAME ?
> *



That's what I said when I seen where you parked it. I was like HOW IN THE HELL.......?????? 
U da man RICHIE RICH!




@Isela.... That's aight girl cuz I know u be shouting AT RO in San Anto! U and Kidd gonna be partyin like a mug!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Good Morning Foros.....

Thanks Danny! It was a long night but we got alot done......
Im going to do the mold work on the firewall today. Its comin along quick I Ow you big bro!


Rollin64 Hasnt lost his hit for the switch yall misssed out! Had a good time with yall!!! Shay's regal should be gettin up there with a lilhelp from you and Danny....
Watchin 64 hop lastnight reminded me of him hoppin his ride back in the day.........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 23 2010, 07:31 AM~17278442
> *Good Morning Foros.....
> 
> Thanks Danny! It was a long night but we got alot done......
> ...



:0 I Missed It... :angry: Post Up Pics... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 23 2010, 05:34 AM~17278458
> *:0  I Missed It... :angry:    Post Up Pics... :biggrin:
> *


Sup Lord Loco..... Ya it was a good night... We worked like a Mofo then Took Shay's car out in the street and had some fun with it ...

I know you were bizzy thats why i called you early if you can can you swing by and take some pics?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 23 2010, 07:39 AM~17278480
> *Sup Lord Loco..... Ya it was a good night... We worked like a Mofo then Took Shay's car out in the street and had some fun with it ...
> 
> I know you were bizzy thats why i called you early if you can can you swing by and take some pics?
> *


Next Time I'll Roll By...Hit Me up


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Good Morning!!!!!!!! :drama: :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 23 2010, 07:48 AM~17278515
> *Good Morning!!!!!!!! :drama:  :420:
> *


Good Morning Ramiro...


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Good morning :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, $Money Mike$, Lil_Jesse


:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 20 2010, 07:56 AM~17245600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 23 2010, 07:31 AM~17278442
> *Good Morning Foros.....
> 
> Thanks Danny! It was a long night but we got alot done......
> ...





That's badass bro! 








Good Morning FOROS!!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*>>TGIF<<*


*Wuts good FOROS!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 23 2010, 08:59 AM~17278910
> *>>TGIF<<
> Wuts good FOROS!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 23 2010, 06:59 AM~17278910
> *>>TGIF<<
> Wuts good FOROS!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 23 2010, 10:48 AM~17279651
> *
> *


 :boink: :boink: :sprint:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 23 2010, 08:59 AM~17278910
> *>>TGIF<<
> Wuts good FOROS!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 21 2010, 09:13 AM~17257499
> *got some stuff for sale, local pick up only!
> 
> 67 driver and passanger doors w/glass $100 ea
> ...


can some pm me his #


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

was up ft.worth


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES+Apr 23 2010, 12:47 PM~17280653-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Noel

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, ESTRELLA420LUV, $Money Mike$, juangotti

Sup Estrella , Mike & Juan...


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Apr 22 2010, 03:45 PM~17272231-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUPPP LOCO BEEN CHILLIN MAYNE GOTTA GET RIDE ON DA RIDE ITS JUS SITTIN THERE ALL NEGLECT I NEED TA KICK MYSELKD IN DA ASS
:twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: POS K I KNOW!! 

MISSS MY HOMIES!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 23 2010, 02:39 PM~17281569
> *
> SUPPP LOCO BEEN CHILLIN MAYNE GOTTA GET RIDE ON DA RIDE ITS JUS SITTIN THERE ALL NEGLECT I NEED TA KICK MYSELKD IN DA ASS
> :twak:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono: POS K  I KNOW!!
> ...


 :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

HOW U BE DOIN THOSE NEW SMILEYS THAT SUM FUNNY SHIT.... I M BOUT TO GO CHECK OUT UR PROJECT RIDE I SEEN ITS BEEN A BEAUTY !! IS IT RUNING YET ..IMA GO CHECK IT


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

DAMNNN LOCO IS LOOKIN SO CLEAN I MISSED OUT ALOT !! CHALE ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Apr 23 2010, 02:47 PM~17281638
> *DAMNNN LOCO IS LOOKIN SO CLEAN I MISSED OUT ALOT !! CHALE ...
> *


Thanks Estrella... Its Not Done Yet... Yeah You Been M.I.A. For A Min fo Sho


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Im ready for some BEER!! :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 23 2010, 03:10 PM~17281783
> *Im ready for some BEER!!  :yes:
> *


X2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Just got back from the title guy. looks like its gonna be 306 and I get in at the end of the month. Got to pay the play...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 23 2010, 07:31 AM~17278442
> *Good Morning Foros.....
> 
> Thanks Danny! It was a long night but we got alot done......
> ...



aww damn.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 23 2010, 02:11 PM~17281796
> *X2
> *


x3 que paso alex


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Apr 23 2010, 01:10 PM~17280845
> *was up ft.worth
> *





> PM Sent
> Sup Noel
> ]
> 
> ...


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> > PM Sent
> > Sup Noel
> > ]
> > Is that Noel from eastside? :scrutinize:
> ...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Apr 23 2010, 04:25 PM~17282340
> *was up my nijja
> *



:wave:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

WHAT UP EVERYBODY :wave: 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 1bad-azz cadi, juangotti, TheTexasGoldPlater, sixty7imp


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 16 2009, 10:31 PM~12729525
> *The first ULC meeting was tonight, January 16, 2009. We had a great turn out of over 70 people that came to show their support in creating an organization that will bring our Lowrider community together.
> 
> The ULC would like to invite everyone   to attend next weeks meeting on Friday at the Fiesta Mexican Restaurant (3233 Hemphill St, Ft Worth).
> ...


 To think just yesterday and look at us NOW !!!


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ke rollo Fort worth, So where is the cruise this weekend ?


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 24 2008, 09:34 PM~10020870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 24 2008, 09:34 PM~10020870
> *
> 
> 
> ...


picture me rolling was up carlos


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 23 2010, 02:32 PM~17281518
> *PM Sent
> Sup Noel
> 
> ...



What up Loco!

What up Foros! See u guys at the meeting tonight. Mite be a little late tho.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 23 2010, 06:37 PM~17283538
> *What up Loco!
> 
> What up Foros! See u guys at the meeting tonight. Mite be a little late tho.
> *


THAT MEANS YOU BUYING THE BEER WEY!!!! :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

sorry fellas, aint been on in a while. hows everyone doing??

what it dew Alex??

sorry Dre, ddint mean to misspell your name...

man juan, still aint got the rims, i dont know what the fuck is up with that.

i been pretty good, oso, long time no see...

damn tomas, thats good for you man, hope it all works out for ya, hey any idea when youll be going to the chrome guy again, i gotta get them parts dipped finally, dude still has the trike kit but wants me to get those small parts finished for him...oh an yes it will be nice to see some new rides out around ft worth....

wassup mike, was just fuckin with ya, im still trying to get that new flyer done, should be real soon...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Apr 23 2010, 01:56 PM~17282134
> *x3  que paso alex
> *


X817


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Apr 23 2010, 04:50 PM~17283112
> *Ke rollo  Fort worth, So where is the cruise this weekend ?
> *


Go to the ULC meeting tonite. A lot of car clubs will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 23 2010, 07:03 PM~17283745
> *sorry fellas, aint been on in a while.  hows everyone doing??
> 
> what it dew Alex??
> ...


got mine in 11 days


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

It was a good meeting tonight. good seeing all you guys.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*Coming soon to a pulga near you

CityRepInc

Promotion
Entertainment
Apparel
Lifestyle*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2010, 12:04 AM~17286085
> *It was a good meeting tonight. good seeing all you guys.
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:31 AM~17286316
> *:thumbsup:
> *


It was good meeting you homie.  

----------------------------------------------------------
I went to NTB and they have tires there for 19.99 each fyi


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 24 2010, 12:47 AM~17286460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 24 2010, 12:31 AM~17286316
> *:thumbsup:
> *


say bro it was nice meeting you and will be glad to support your events brol! im gonna pass out all them flyers i stole from your daughter ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 24 2010, 01:14 AM~17286645
> *say  bro it was nice meeting you and will be glad to support your events brol! im gonna pass out all them flyers i stole from your daughter ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:wow:

Orale homeboy, same here. I appreciate it. I'll have a thread setup in a minute with the info. Thanks alot!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 23 2010, 11:23 PM~17286682
> *:wow:
> 
> Orale homeboy, same here. I appreciate it. I'll have a thread setup in a minute with the info. Thanks alot!!!
> *


What's up homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 24 2010, 01:14 AM~17286645
> *say  bro it was nice meeting you and will be glad to support your events brol! im gonna pass out all them flyers i stole from your daughter ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



x2 good to meet you! I TOO will be at your event. I was unable to get many flyers due to the fact that GEORGE stole them all :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 23 2010, 06:38 PM~17283556
> *THAT MEANS YOU BUYING THE BEER WEY!!!! :cheesy:  :0  :0
> *



I tried to buy but they said you already started a tab soooooooooooooooooo THANKS FOR THE BEER HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 23 2010, 07:03 PM~17283745
> *sorry fellas, aint been on in a while.  hows everyone doing??
> 
> what it dew Alex??
> ...




I know i know! Call me today. Got to let u in on what happened at the meeting


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Que paso Mike :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2010, 08:02 PM~17284153
> *got mine in 11 days
> *



I'll be gettin me some new rims later in the summer. Juan i'll be hittin u up homeboy!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 24 2010, 01:14 AM~17286645
> *say  bro it was nice meeting you and will be glad to support your events brol! im gonna pass out all them flyers i stole from your daughter ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Also I would like to retract my previous statement last nite . Senor BIG GEORGE .......I apologize and it will not happen again :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 24 2010, 08:35 AM~17287705
> *Que paso Mike  :biggrin:
> *



Qvo Oscar! Where you guys at this morning? Had a good time at the meeting last nite. I'll see you guys later on at Danny's :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 24 2010, 07:41 AM~17287727
> *Qvo Oscar! Where you guys at this morning? Had a good time at the meeting last nite. I'll see you guys later on at Danny's :thumbsup:
> *


dont know if im going to make it but see u if i do :biggrin: thanks for the beer :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 24 2010, 08:42 AM~17287730
> *dont know if im going to make it but see u if i do  :biggrin: thanks for the beer  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420: :h5: :sprint:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 24 2010, 08:00 AM~17287578
> *What's up homie! :biggrin:
> *


Nada Jesse...waiting on this rain to go so I can pull on the Regal. :biggrin:

I hear it's gonna be a nice day to cruise. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Good seeing everyone at the ULC meeting last night. Juan Gotti get me all the info for your flyer so I can get it designed for you bro.....good seeing CHRISTOLOGY C.C. at the meeting. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey Alex, I will bring a bunch of ULC decals next meeting....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 24 2010, 08:30 AM~17287680
> *x2 good to meet you! I TOO will be at your event. I was unable to get many flyers due to the fact that GEORGE stole them all :biggrin:
> *


:wow:

Orale Mike. Thanks for the info about Rey and his club. I'll be calling him soon.

GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: :sprint:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Apr 24 2010, 10:15 AM~17288092
> *Good seeing everyone at the ULC meeting last night. Juan Gotti get me all the info for your flyer so I can get it designed for you bro.....good seeing CHRISTOLOGY C.C. at the meeting. :thumbsup:
> *


The first of many Homie. Thanks for the help. :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 24 2010, 08:36 AM~17287708
> *I'll be gettin me some new rims later in the summer. Juan i'll be hittin u up homeboy!
> *


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Apr 24 2010, 10:15 AM~17288092
> *Good seeing everyone at the ULC meeting last night. Juan Gotti get me all the info for your flyer so I can get it designed for you bro.....good seeing CHRISTOLOGY C.C. at the meeting. :thumbsup:
> *


yes I will.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros.... Sorry Peeps didnt make it to the meeting Me & Rollin 64 & a couple more Homies from the hood were gettin down lastnight till the HATTIN AZZ PIGS CAME THREW AND SHUT US DOWN! Its all good we got Shays regal gettin up there.... We will be at the next one foe sho! 

Who's rollin tonight just might bring out the regal out for some fun in tha streets...

Thanks Loco for that! Got your pic at 1:15am didnt get back home till 3:30 ..... Will be back at it again today!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 24 2010, 10:26 AM~17288158
> *:wave:  :sprint:
> *


Sup Danny.. U hungover lol... Thats fuked up ...


----------



## texican (Aug 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 19 2010, 10:05 PM~17241559
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, texican
> Nice Ride Bro...
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2010, 12:47 AM~17286460
> *It was good meeting you homie.
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 24 2010, 02:48 PM~17289380
> *Sup Danny.. U hungover lol... Thats fuked up ...
> *


HE GONNA BE HUNGOVER TOMMOROW TOO... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 24 2010, 03:14 PM~17289497
> *HE GONNA BE HUNGOVER TOMMOROW TOO... :biggrin:
> *


damn lmao..fuk it feels good when you got a bad ass buzz going..sometimes makes me feel invisible.. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 24 2010, 03:19 PM~17289515
> *damn lmao..fuk it feels good when you got a bad ass buzz going..sometimes makes me feel invisible.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:wave: what it do Homies!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 24 2010, 03:07 PM~17290021
> *:wave:  what it do Homies!
> *


What's up homie! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

whos all going to alex's house? :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats up funky town? :420: 24 hours OT and still working.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Peeps If Yall Aint Got Nothing To Do Roll By My Crib...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 24 2010, 09:50 PM~17291780
> *Sup Peeps If Yall Aint Got Nothing To Do Roll By My Crib...
> *


Whats up Alex? Are you working on your car?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2010, 06:38 PM~17290392
> *whos all going to alex's house? :biggrin:
> *


wus up homies and whats up at alex's house? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2010, 04:38 PM~17290392
> *whos all going to alex's house? :biggrin:
> *


Got out off work late and had to go to Gainesville...wish I could of gone


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 24 2010, 02:48 PM~17289380
> *Sup Danny.. U hungover lol... Thats fuked up ...
> *


Naa carnal I had to get some work done. Just got home home... n have a light buzz.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65+Apr 24 2010, 11:00 PM~17291852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Oso I could not make it over to your place.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65+Apr 24 2010, 11:00 PM~17291852-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL 


Thanks Everyone For Rolling By... An Chillin For A Bit..


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://lamissionthemovie.com/


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, bubbas 76 ghouse


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

http://vimeo.com/7187159</span>[/u]</a>


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

GOOD MORNING HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Foros...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 09:47 AM~17294361
> *Good Morning Foros...
> *



Good Morning! Sorry I didnt make it last nite. Kids fell asleep and then became kinda cranky.  But ........I can hear music now in the MC thanks to
D SHOP!!! I really appreciate the help Senor Danny :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 24 2010, 11:52 PM~17292235
> *Got out off work late and had to go to Gainesville...wish I could of gone
> *



Umm if you dont mind me asking why Gainesville??? Thats my home town. :biggrin: 
I spent 20 years there.


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 08:47 AM~17294361
> *Good Morning Foros...
> *



whats going on ft worth


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 24 2010, 08:39 AM~17287717
> *Also I would like to retract my previous statement last nite . Senor BIG GEORGE .......I apologize and it will not happen again :biggrin:
> *


well its okay bro cuz we all make mistakes ! :biggrin: but now you should know why! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Car Club: GOODTIMES DFW BABY !!!!


:wow: :wow: :wow: 

Congrats on that bro. That is a bad ass club. I cant wait to see yall rollin around just having a GOOD TIME.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2010, 12:10 PM~17295138
> *Car Club: GOODTIMES DFW BABY !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir and im ready to rep for reals for the GOOD TIMES FAMILY! :biggrin: :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 25 2010, 09:12 AM~17295142
> *yes sir and im ready to rep for reals for the GOOD TIMES FAMILY! :biggrin:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 
GOOD LUCK ON THE CLUB BRO


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 25 2010, 12:37 PM~17295277
> *:0
> GOOD LUCK ON THE CLUB BRO
> *


thanks bro that means alot coming from a friend like you ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 25 2010, 09:38 AM~17295286
> *thanks bro that means alot coming from a friend like you ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JEW ALREADY KNOW


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 25 2010, 12:40 PM~17295292
> *JEW ALREADY KNOW
> *


ger mi frand til de enda! :biggrin: this shit is encrypted! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 25 2010, 09:41 AM~17295302
> *ger mi frand til de enda! :biggrin: this shit is encrypted! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 25 2010, 12:43 PM~17295308
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


were going to the flea market now on henderson!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 25 2010, 09:44 AM~17295323
> *were going to the flea market now on henderson!
> *


IM ABOUT 2 GO 2 GRAPEVINE MILLS (BALLER)


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 25 2010, 08:44 AM~17294697
> *Umm if you dont mind me asking why Gainesville??? Thats my home town. :biggrin:
> I spent 20 years there.
> *


My wife's family live in Gainesville you might know them its a little ass town and everyone seems to know each other down their my wife's name is darlean gates and her older brothers name is David gates do you know them by any chance homie? he still lives there :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 24 2010, 11:03 PM~17292801
> *Just Hanging Out... :cheesy:
> Chillin At The Crib But about To Crash Out...
> Thats Cool Bro.. Theres Alwayz A Next Time..
> ...


Yes sir just let me know when homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 25 2010, 10:12 AM~17295142
> *yes sir and im ready to rep for reals for the GOOD TIMES FAMILY! :biggrin:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


That's badass homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2010, 12:10 PM~17295138
> *Car Club: GOODTIMES DFW BABY !!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah!!!! Congrats on GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 25 2010, 01:06 PM~17295473
> *My wife's family live in Gainesville you might know them its a little ass town and everyone seems to know each other down their my wife's name is darlean gates and her older brothers name is David gates do you know them by any chance homie? he still lives there :biggrin:
> *



I dont recall the gates family. My family is the Ozuna's. My jefe has a mexican restaurant in Lindsay 5 miles west of Gville. He and my mother used to own one in town called Antonio's many years ago.I graduated from GHS in 93'. I will be up ther on May 15 drivin a couple to the prom that nite. Let me know if u gonna be there. Im hoping the peeps I spoke to come thru hno: We need 3 more rides to complete the chain. Anyways hay te washo!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 01:03 AM~17292801
> *Just Hanging Out... :cheesy:
> Chillin At The Crib But about To Crash Out...
> Thats Cool Bro.. Theres Alwayz A Next Time..
> ...



Wish I woulda been there


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Kenny! :wave:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 12:03 AM~17292801
> *Just Hanging Out... :cheesy:
> Chillin At The Crib But about To Crash Out...
> Thats Cool Bro.. Theres Alwayz A Next Time..
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHAT'S UP FORITOS


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

beautyful day outside... see yall out


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Apr 25 2010, 01:14 PM~17296171
> *WHAT'S UP FORITOS
> *


What's up Raymond


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

uote=Lil_Jesse,Apr 25 2010, 01:30 PM~17296280]
What's up Raymond
[/quote]
WHAT'S LIL JESSE,JUST CHILLIN,HOW'S THE LINCLON COMING OUT !


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Apr 25 2010, 03:14 PM~17296171
> *WHAT'S UP FORITOS
> *



Qvo Raymond! good meeting u at the ULC.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Apr 25 2010, 01:14 PM~17296171
> *WHAT'S UP FORITOS
> *


orale Homie Congrats on the club !!!!!! Great to see you homies at the ULC meeting and Chuck US Army Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 25 2010, 10:12 AM~17295142
> *yes sir and im ready to rep for reals for the GOOD TIMES FAMILY! :biggrin:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


Orale George thanks for answering you're phone homie ..lol congrats Homie on the GOOD TIMES CHAPTER DFW ... :thumbsup: 

I saw the other Homies Friday you just kept it on the low down secret squirrel Homie lol :ninja: :scrutinize:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> uote=Lil_Jesse,Apr 25 2010, 01:30 PM~17296280]
> What's up Raymond


WHAT'S LIL JESSE,JUST CHILLIN,HOW'S THE LINCLON COMING OUT !
[/quote]
We started on the rack hopefully it will be juiced soon!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 25 2010, 11:37 AM~17295722
> *I dont recall the gates family. My family is the Ozuna's. My jefe has a mexican restaurant in Lindsay 5 miles west of Gville. He and my mother used to own one in town called Antonio's many years ago.I graduated from GHS in 93'. I will be up ther on May 15 drivin a couple to the prom that nite. Let me know if u gonna be there. Im hoping the peeps I spoke to come thru  hno: We need 3 more rides to complete the chain. Anyways hay te washo!
> *


Ill ask my wife if she knows y'all. And I'm not sure if I'm gona be there on the 15 but ill let you know homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

At Arts Getting The Tire Changed..... Thanks Oscar For The Wheel


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 06:40 PM~17297477
> *  At Arts Getting The Tire Changed..... Thanks Oscar For The Wheel
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 25 2010, 05:44 PM~17297137
> *Ill ask my wife if she knows y'all. And I'm not sure if I'm gona be there on the 15 but ill let you know homie
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 06:31 PM~17297407
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thx Alex! D Shop gettin down on car audio! Thx Danny!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

am selling my RIMS from my blazer 14s there still like new if anyones needs them or knows someone hit me up P M or call 817-845-1747 or text good price$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Skim! I c u!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

uote=$Money Mike$,Apr 25 2010, 02:35 PM~17296693]
Qvo Raymond! good meeting u at the ULC.
[/quote]
What's up Mike , it was good to meet u too. I ll hit u up about doing the prom thing by this weekend.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up homies and happy to get the good feed back from all yall! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BIG George!, Loco 61, $Money Mike$
:wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Money Mikes Brother From Another Mother... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

This Is What Come Out Of One Of The Front Drums....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Droping Off Dre's Frame At The D Shop


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 25 2010, 06:58 PM~17298645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Today At Joe Pool Lake We Had A Good Time...





















































































:0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Mike, nice to meet u at the meetin on Friday


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 08:00 PM~17298667
> *Today At Joe Pool Lake We Had A Good Time...
> 
> 
> ...


yall had a good time out there wish i had gone :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 25 2010, 09:05 PM~17298724
> *Wat it dew Mike, nice to meet u at the meetin on Friday
> *



Qvo! Good meeting u to Jose. U guys should stop by sometime if ya'll cruise thru Justin.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I thought this shop looked familiar








I thought he look familiar








Then I saw this








That is Richard's old shop that guy across the way do some good interior work! Mike when is the raffle?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Damn Loco u beat me to upload the pics!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 25 2010, 08:33 PM~17299169
> *Qvo! Good meeting u to Jose. U guys should stop by sometime if ya'll cruise thru Justin.
> *


I'm there like every other weekend I will hit u up when I'm gonna roll thru


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 25 2010, 07:54 PM~17299435
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 25 2010, 06:31 PM~17297407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats to The GOODTIMES chapter taking off here in The DFW :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 25 2010, 08:58 PM~17298645
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 25 2010, 08:24 PM~17299911
> *LET THE GOOD TIMES ROLL
> *


 :0


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:wave: whats up everybody!


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Apr 25 2010, 08:37 PM~17300136
> *:wave: whats up everybody!
> *


wanna buy the cutty? :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

more pics from today at Joe Pool.























































Had a good time!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 25 2010, 08:43 PM~17298456
> *wus up homies and happy to get the good feed back from all yall! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BIG George!, Loco 61, $Money Mike$
> ...



BUENO BUENO! wats crackalackin!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

uote=Elpintor,Apr 25 2010, 08:10 PM~17299676]
:0 

:roflmao: Mike u do look a like, I'm gona show these to Joe. :roflmao:

:thumbsup: Good pics Alex
Congrats to The GOODTIMES chapter taking off here in The DFW :thumbsup:
[/quote]
THANKS HOMIE !


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Apr 25 2010, 10:37 PM~17300136
> *:wave: whats up everybody!
> *



sup Homie! good meeting you today at Joe Pool.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 25 2010, 09:54 PM~17299437
> *I'm there like every other weekend I will hit u up when I'm gonna roll thru
> *



Orale pues sounds good. My # 940/727-1730.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice day to wash my rides cool pics from joe pool!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 25 2010, 10:40 PM~17300171
> *more pics from today at Joe Pool.
> 
> 
> ...


nice rides and rucas1


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 25 2010, 10:39 PM~17300158
> *wanna buy the cutty? :biggrin:*


Which one?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

I was going to go to Joe Pool Lake Homie John called me but I had to get to work criminal never give up lol


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 08:51 PM~17298559
> *Droping Off Dre's Frame At The D Shop
> 
> 
> ...


 Good start dre much props for this vato and his 64 Impala! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Loco 61, $CHARLIE BOY$, Texas 61 Impala, $Money Mike$, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, TechniquesOG, ENOUGH SAID, BIG George!, BIG AUGIE

:wow:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: *TechniquesOG, Texas 61 Impala, $CHARLIE BOY$, Loco 61, $Money Mike$, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, ENOUGH SAID, BIG George!, BIG AUGIE*


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 25 2010, 10:41 PM~17300196
> *sup Homie! good meeting you today at Joe Pool.*


Same here bro! nice pics. and Alex nice meeting you also!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice pics from Joe Pool


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
10 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, Texas 61 Impala, $CHARLIE BOY$, TechniquesOG, $Money Mike$, ENOUGH SAID, BIG George!, BIG AUGIE

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63+Apr 25 2010, 10:41 PM~17300185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Theres Alwayz The Next One...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
11 Members: Loco 61, Texas 61 Impala, juangotti, artisticdream63, sixty7imp, SHOELACES, ENOUGH SAID, $Money Mike$, TechniquesOG, BIG George!, BIG AUGIE


:wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 25 2010, 10:58 PM~17300501
> *Nice pics from Joe Pool
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 25 2010, 10:40 PM~17300175
> *BUENO BUENO! wats crackalackin!
> *


Sup MIke....???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Friday Night After The Meeting At Fat Daddys...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 09:01 PM~17300562
> *Thanks Bro...
> 
> THANKS HOMIE !
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Checking out progress on Loco61 ride!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 25 2010, 11:14 PM~17300778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

CRUISIN IN THE FUNK AND HAVING GOOD TIMES !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Apr 25 2010, 09:15 PM~17300802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 25 2010, 09:25 PM~17300956
> *CRUISIN IN THE FUNK AND HAVING GOOD TIMES !
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE !!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 25 2010, 09:25 PM~17300956
> *CRUISIN IN THE FUNK AND HAVING GOOD TIMES !
> 
> 
> ...


Post some pics of the other goodtimes rides homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Apr 25 2010, 09:15 PM~17300802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Apr 25 2010, 11:15 PM~17300802
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Apr 25 2010, 08:58 PM~17298645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sixty7imp, Lil_Jesse, juangotti, jvasquez




what it do Juan! good chilling with you and Dre at Loco's house yesterday!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

where are those pics taken at?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 25 2010, 11:25 PM~17300956
> *CRUISIN IN THE FUNK AND HAVING GOOD TIMES !
> 
> 
> ...


BIG GEORGE is now "GOODTIMES GEORGE"



:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 25 2010, 11:25 PM~17300956
> *CRUISIN IN THE FUNK AND HAVING GOOD TIMES !
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 11:05 PM~17300625
> *Sup MIke....???
> *


 Sup Loco! Good pics! LOL I gotta show my wife cuz mija told her about that pic!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> uote=$Money Mike$,Apr 25 2010, 02:35 PM~17296693]
> Qvo Raymond! good meeting u at the ULC.


What's up Mike , it was good to meet u too. I ll hit u up about doing the prom thing by this weekend.
[/quote]


Sounds good bro! Let me know. I appreciate the effort.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2010, 01:03 AM~17292801
> *Thanks Everyone For Rolling By... An Chillin For A Bit..
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Apr 25 2010, 08:54 PM~17300419
> *Which one?
> *


silver and grey one needs engine ill give it to u for 800 bills bro


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 26 2010, 07:03 AM~17303227
> *Morning Foros
> *


morning homies!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 26 2010, 12:12 AM~17301544
> *BIG GEORGE is now "GOODTIMES GEORGE"
> :biggrin:
> *


yes sir money mike or is this the <span style=\'color:blue\'>twin!</span> :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GOOD morning homies !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 26 2010, 07:12 AM~17303248
> *yes sir money mike or is this the <span style=\'color:blue\'>twin!</span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Soy EL MERO MERO!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning Foros Solo Riders, GoodTimes, Finest, Majestics, and Rollerz Only! Its the start of a new week. Hope everybody has a good week !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 26 2010, 07:51 AM~17303376
> *Good morning Foros Solo Riders, GoodTimes, Finest, Majestics,  and Rollerz Only! Its the start of a new week. Hope everybody has a good week !
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Apr 26 2010, 07:46 AM~17303360-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 26 2010, 07:54 AM~17303383
> *
> *


 What up Loco! Time to go unload some tires now homie. I be back in a few.



What up New Wave, Christology, FOR U 2 ENVY!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 25 2010, 01:03 AM~17292801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the help Alex!! Good people right here!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 25 2010, 10:12 PM~17301544
> *BIG GEORGE is now "GOODTIMES GEORGE"
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: *TechniquesOG, TheTexasGoldPlater, $Money Mike$, 80 Eldog*


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 26 2010, 05:54 AM~17303383
> *
> *


Whats up Mike and mike thought I was looking at a double print earlier with you and your brother :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 26 2010, 05:51 AM~17303376
> *Good morning Foros Solo Riders, GoodTimes, Finest, Majestics,  and Rollerz Only! Its the start of a new week. Hope everybody has a good week !
> *


Hope you have a good one Brother!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 26 2010, 08:12 AM~17303449
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whassup Danny! 
:biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 26 2010, 06:16 AM~17303471
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's up bro


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 26 2010, 07:51 AM~17303376
> *Good morning Foros Solo Riders, GoodTimes, Finest, Majestics,  and Rollerz Only! Its the start of a new week. Hope everybody has a good week !
> *


 :happysad: :happysad: HI...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 26 2010, 08:13 AM~17303457
> *What up Loco! Time to go unload some tires now homie. I be back in a few.
> What up New Wave, Christology, FOR U 2 ENVY!
> *



:happysad: :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up TechniquesOG and Subliminal! Looks u guys had a good time at Joe Pool Oso! Good seein u guys on friday!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

GOOD TIME MORNING TO ALL! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 26 2010, 09:28 AM~17303838
> *What up TechniquesOG and Subliminal! Looks u guys had a good time at Joe Pool Oso! Good seein u guys on friday!
> *


wus up money mike! so when is your bro coming with you to the U.L.C. meetings? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 26 2010, 07:29 AM~17303844
> *GOOD TIME MORNING TO ALL! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Its been a while since I seen Raymond's 63


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

what's up peeps... Checking in from mcdonalds wifi :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 26 2010, 07:41 AM~17303923
> * what's up peeps... Checking in from mcdonalds wifi  :0
> *


I work at mcdonals homie I'm at work right now I work on the one on jacksborrow and 28th st


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 26 2010, 09:51 AM~17303976
> *I work at mcdonals homie  I'm at work right now I work on the one on jacksborrow and 28th st
> *


IM ON MY WAY BRO AND LET ME GET A SAUSAGE BISCUIT! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 26 2010, 07:54 AM~17304001
> *IM ON MY WAY BRO AND LET ME GET A SAUSAGE BISCUIT! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 26 2010, 09:54 AM~17304001
> *IM ON MY WAY BRO AND LET ME GET A SAUSAGE BISCUIT! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Umm ....... do u REALLY need ANOTHER BISCUIT???? Maybe try a salad or somethin! :biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 26 2010, 08:51 AM~17303976
> *I work at mcdonals homie  I'm at work right now I work on the one on jacksborrow and 28th st
> *


Lets all head to mcdonals :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Apr 26 2010, 10:06 AM~17304090
> *Lets all head to mcdonals  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

*Streetlife CC 3rd Annual Picnic @ Echo Lake Park on I35 Between E Berry & Ripy St. 5-1-10 CANCELED Moved To Different Day *

Cinco De Mayo Cars Show Waco Dr. & Hwy 77 Waco Tx. 5-2-10

Cinco De Mayo Car Show @ Maude Cobb Convention Center Longview TX 5-2-10

“Praying for Ruby” 3rd Annual Custom Car Show 360 & Abram Arlington 5-16-10

Swagger Bash And Car Show @ 5785 N Main St. Saginaw 5-22-10

May Fest 3rd Annual Gathering @ Kiest Park Dallas 2-6pm 5-22-10

“Day At The Park” 1st Annual Memorial Day Weekend Trinity Park Fort Worth 5-30-10

Majestix 8th Annual Picnic @ Flag Pole Hill 5-30-10


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 26 2010, 08:07 AM~17304097
> *x2
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 26 2010, 08:07 AM~17304097
> *x2
> *


Ill hook All the homies up But ill probably get fired afterward :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 26 2010, 10:23 AM~17304206
> *Ill hook All the homies up But ill probably get fired afterward  :biggrin:
> *


Gotta tell you the Lay it Low screen name!! :biggrin: Or else youll have all of north side up in there!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 26 2010, 08:23 AM~17304206
> *Ill hook All the homies up But ill probably get fired afterward  :biggrin:
> *


Let see Jackbro & 28th street ? I'm down :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 26 2010, 10:23 AM~17304206
> *Ill hook All the homies up But ill probably get fired afterward  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 26 2010, 07:13 AM~17303457
> *What up Loco! Time to go unload some tires now homie. I be back in a few.
> What up New Wave, Christology, FOR U 2 ENVY!
> *


Not much. Working hard.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

4 Members: Lil_Jesse, artisticdream63, Texas 61 Impala


:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Know About An Event At Marine Park Northside Of Fort Worth May 8th???


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Who is going to pate swap meet this weekand? At the motor speedway!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *TechniquesOG, $CHARLIE BOY$, Texas 61 Impala, Texas Massacre, tples65, Lil_Jesse*


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 26 2010, 09:10 AM~17304578
> *Who is going to pate swap meet this weekand? At the motor speedway!
> *


You know I will be there are you setting up?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Apr 26 2010, 10:10 AM~17304119
> *Streetlife CC 3rd Annual Picnic @ Echo Lake Park on I35 Between E Berry & Ripy St. 5-1-10
> 
> Cinco De Mayo  Cars Show Waco Dr. & Hwy 77  Waco Tx. 5-2-10
> ...


Me and Alex ran into members of streetlife at joe pool and they informed us that the date had change for their picnic.


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 26 2010, 10:27 AM~17304734
> *Me and Alex ran into members of streetlife at joe pool and they informed us that the date had change for their picnic.
> *


CANCELED Moved To Different Day


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 26 2010, 11:04 AM~17304538
> *Not much. Working hard.
> *



I'm done unloading now . Nothin but cruise time now. I be back around 9 pm. Puro air conditioner :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 26 2010, 08:14 AM~17303464
> *
> Thanks for all the help Alex!! Good people right here!!
> *


No Problem Dre... Thats What Homies Are For To Help Eachother out...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Apr 26 2010, 11:04 AM~17304538
> *Not much. Working hard.
> *


fix your header punk so we can take a cruise ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 26 2010, 10:05 AM~17304082
> *Umm ....... do u REALLY need ANOTHER BISCUIT???? Maybe try a salad or somethin! :biggrin:
> *


boboso do il look like a vegetarian! :biggrin: :biggrin: and i aint fat im fluffy! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 26 2010, 11:10 AM~17304578
> *Who is going to pate swap meet this weekand? At the motor speedway!
> *


im there! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2010, 11:46 AM~17304902
> *
> *


Hey Wuts Up Juan


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 26 2010, 11:47 AM~17304906
> *Hey Wuts Up Juan
> *


Nothing much... just here chillen


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

say who wants to roll this weekend and we can meet at the wash on hemphill early like at 6 or so? :wow:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew, passin thru on lunch break


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 26 2010, 11:49 AM~17304944
> *Wat it dew, passin thru on lunch break
> *


liar ! :biggrin: your always on lunch! :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 26 2010, 09:48 AM~17304922
> *say who wants to roll this weekend and we can meet at the wash on hemphill early like at 6 or so? :wow:
> *


STRICTLY down to roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! when u wanna smash out homie!!!!!!!! U DO MEAN RIDE? I HATE DRIVING SOMWHERES AND PARKING :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 26 2010, 09:51 AM~17303976
> *I work at mcdonals homie  I'm at work right now I work on the one on jacksborrow and 28th st
> *


  I was at Felix and 35... Sausage mc muffin for a buck.. Can't get better than that :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 26 2010, 11:53 AM~17304989
> *STRICTLY down to roll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! when u wanna smash out homie!!!!!!!! U DO MEAN RIDE? I HATE DRIVING SOMWHERES AND PARKING :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 25 2010, 11:58 PM~17301363
> *where are those pics taken at?
> *


Grandys parking lot at seminary dr... Nice cruise fellas I'm ready for the next one


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 26 2010, 11:48 AM~17304922
> *say who wants to roll this weekend and we can meet at the wash on hemphill early like at 6 or so? :wow:
> *


Crusing is what I'm talking about not just standing somewhre... :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 26 2010, 09:57 AM~17305024
> *:0
> *


ALEX THROW THE DAYTONS ON THE REGAL LETS HIT THE FREEWAY :cheesy: WE'LL CALL IT "A RIDAZ WEEKEND" NO FORMAL INVITES NEEDED


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 26 2010, 10:00 AM~17305059
> *Crusing is what I'm talking about not just standing somewhre...  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 26 2010, 11:45 AM~17304888
> *boboso do il look like a vegetarian! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  and i aint fat im fluffy! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL I'm j/p! :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

im tired of seeing these everywhere but you gotta give credit where credit is due ATLEAST THEY RIDE!!!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Im down to rolle around this weekend... 

Do we need a old school roll call?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 26 2010, 12:00 PM~17305061
> *ALEX THROW THE DAYTONS ON THE REGAL LETS HIT THE FREEWAY :cheesy:  WE'LL CALL IT "A RIDAZ WEEKEND" NO FORMAL INVITES NEEDED
> *



LOL I Remember Going 85MPH Back And Forth From DTown on 520s In The Regal :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 26 2010, 08:13 AM~17303457
> *What up Loco! Time to go unload some tires now homie. I be back in a few.
> What up New Wave, Christology, FOR U 2 ENVY!
> *


:thumbsup:

What up Mike?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup jvasquez

Sup 1badazzcadi


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big $Mike$


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 26 2010, 12:41 PM~17305508
> *Sup jvasquez
> 
> Sup 1badazzcadi
> *


Nothin much Homie, just checking it out on LIL.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 26 2010, 12:41 PM~17305508
> *Sup jvasquez
> 
> Sup 1badazzcadi
> *



I would like to cruise this weekend. But mija has a babysitting job this satrday so I can't really go anywhere. I may jus chill and grill at the house.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2010, 10:37 AM~17305459
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Me and Rollin 64 got it to hit the back bumper that day


:biggrin: You should of came by sat night we had a REAL CLOSE CALL HOPPIN DOWN MY STREET AND ALMOST HOPPED INTO ROLLIN 64'S regal


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 26 2010, 10:41 AM~17305508
> *Sup jvasquez
> 
> Sup 1badazzcadi
> *


WHAT'Z CRACKIN O.G. RIDER?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2010, 12:24 PM~17305340
> *Im down to rolle around this weekend...
> 
> Do we need a old school roll call?
> *


I'm down. Saturday or Sunday afternoon would be best for me though.

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 26 2010, 10:48 AM~17305590
> *WHAT'Z CRACKIN O.G. RIDER?
> *


Same old shit Homie just here at work wantin to get off so i can work on the Elco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2010, 12:56 PM~17305678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Juan Your Getting Down... :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks bro i cant post pics from my phone


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2010, 10:56 AM~17305678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Got the firewall welded in THANKS DANNY! That was a long thursday night. Hope to have some paint on it soon!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 26 2010, 01:10 PM~17305839
> *Damn Juan Your Getting Down...  :0
> *


Thanks "it was hell posting them pics."

LOL


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: theoso8, 80 Eldog


:scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2010, 01:21 PM~17305967
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 26 2010, 01:20 PM~17305956
> *
> *


Sup Oso. You were up early Sunday que no?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 81.7.TX., $Money Mike$, jvasquez, 1bad-azz cadi, juangotti, theoso8, 80 Eldog
:wow:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 26 2010, 09:54 AM~17305004
> * I was at Felix and 35... Sausage mc muffin for a buck.. Can't get better than that  :cheesy:
> *


Ever since they started that breakfast dollar menu we been real busy I don't like mcdonalds breakfast though but I'm always down for a mcchicken or mcdouble :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 26 2010, 12:38 PM~17305466
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> What up Mike?
> *



on my way back from the valle.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 26 2010, 08:28 AM~17304256
> *Gotta tell you the Lay it Low screen name!!  :biggrin: Or else youll have all of north side up in there!!
> *


 :biggrin: True that homie


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 26 2010, 01:35 PM~17306125
> *on my way back from the valle.
> *


That's why it's $Money Mike$. Be safe!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 26 2010, 11:20 AM~17305956
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: theoso8, 80 Eldog
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


Sup Oso


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 26 2010, 01:44 PM~17306226
> *That's why it's $Money Mike$. Be safe!
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2010, 02:19 PM~17306657
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 25 2010, 10:14 PM~17300778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what up locos


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Apr 26 2010, 02:25 PM~17306719
> *what up locos
> *


Chillin Noel.... How You Been Bro??


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 26 2010, 11:47 AM~17305582
> *Me and Rollin 64 got it to hit the back bumper that day
> 
> 
> ...


hahaha that shit was funny i got up good!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Apr 26 2010, 12:35 PM~17306822
> *hahaha that shit was funny i got up good!
> *


Ha Ha i knew it was geting up there when i couldnt see his car anymore!! All i rember i was turning away from it up in the air and i was tellin juaniyo shit i cant see Johns car anymore were is it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Everybody!!!? Its Nice Outside :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 26 2010, 03:07 PM~17307142
> *Sup Everybody!!!?  Its Nice Outside  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, rollin64, $Rollin Rich$ 82, ericg


Wuts Poping John, Ricky, Eric???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup John


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:run:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

wuz up Rollin Rich


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

you workin on ur El dog Matt


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 26 2010, 03:06 PM~17308269
> *you workin on ur El dog Matt
> *


 :biggrin:  And you know this Man! wooot up John


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2010, 11:21 AM~17305967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Cant wait too put it all back togeather .....


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Big Mike$


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 26 2010, 05:52 PM~17308751
> *:biggrin:  Cant wait too put it all back togeather .....
> *


Verri soon my young grrasshopperr. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 26 2010, 04:10 PM~17308892
> *Verri soon my young grrasshopperr. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Sup Danny... Belive me im takin my notes from the Master


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 26 2010, 06:10 PM~17308892
> *Verri soon my young grrasshopperr. :biggrin:
> *



Lol! Good one :biggrin: 




Qvo Mack Daddy Matt!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Q-vo Big $ Mike $ Sup brotha how the tunes sound?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 26 2010, 07:24 PM~17309580
> *Q-vo Big $ Mike $    Sup brotha how the tunes sound?
> *


 Que onda loco huero will be working on my cutlass at cesar shop soon to get it ready for the summer. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

This is my cut dog tha we are going to paint at cesar shop.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 26 2010, 05:31 PM~17309649
> *Que onda loco huero will be working on my cutlass at cesar shop soon to get it ready for the summer.  :biggrin:
> *


Que onda Bennie :biggrin: Were has Ceaser been? Iv been tryin to call him i know he has been real Bizzy telem to give huero a shout...

You need Huero Loco to come bless the ride? Ha ha Hit me up Homie & lets get that Cutty goin me u and Ceaser can knock it out quick..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 26 2010, 07:24 PM~17309580
> *Q-vo Big $ Mike $    Sup brotha how the tunes sound?
> *



Sounds good! I'm surprised by the sound. I still need to get a sub tho.


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

Whats going on matt?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 26 2010, 06:16 PM~17310114
> *Sounds good! I'm surprised by the sound. I still need to get a sub tho.
> *


What size and what u wanting


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

FOR SALE hit me up peeps.


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Apr 26 2010, 06:27 PM~17310230
> *Whats going on matt?
> *


Que onda bro just chillin at tha crib worked on the elco a lil back inside gona watch a movie and shit what you doin Homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Apr 26 2010, 06:34 PM~17310307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Someone scoop these up them hoes look brand new right out tha box clean Blazin low takes care of them! I want them knock offs!


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 26 2010, 07:36 PM~17310325
> *Que onda bro just chillin at tha crib worked on the elco a lil back inside gona watch a movie and shit what you doin Homie
> *


chillin at tha crib got back from my sons baseball game. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 26 2010, 02:03 PM~17308240
> *wuz up Rollin Rich
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 26 2010, 09:35 PM~17311118
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 26 2010, 06:47 PM~17311312
> *:wave:
> *


HELLO MY FRIEND


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 26 2010, 07:47 PM~17311312
> *:wave:
> *


Congrats on the GOODTIMES DFW chapter!!! I had a GOODTIME with PURPLEHAZE and TWEEDY from the KC chapter We all went to windstar one night....Cool ass dudes and a really good club!!!!! M/C looks good bro..... You homies keepin rollin!!!!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> Congrats on the GOODTIMES DFW chapter!!! I had a GOODTIME with PURPLEHAZE and TWEEDY from the KC chapter We all went to windstar on night....Cool ass dudes and a really good club!!!!! M/C looks good bro..... You homies keepin rollin!!!!
> [/quote
> thanks bro cuz you know we go way back and yea im gonna keep on rollin for life! hello my freind roller rich 82! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

> > Congrats on the GOODTIMES DFW chapter!!! I had a GOODTIME with PURPLEHAZE and TWEEDY from the KC chapter We all went to windstar on night....Cool ass dudes and a really good club!!!!! M/C looks good bro..... You homies keepin rollin!!!!
> > [/quote
> > thanks bro cuz you know we go way back and yea im gonna keep on rollin for life! hello my freind roller rich 82! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2010, 12:56 PM~17305678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 lookin good juan..danny gets down


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 26 2010, 01:21 PM~17305967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Apr 26 2010, 07:34 PM~17310307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 25 2010, 09:35 PM~17299186
> *I thought this shop looked familiar
> 
> 
> ...


What up Chris! The raffle drawing is on June 12th. You still have time. That dude across from Danny is goin to upholster my trunk on the MC. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 26 2010, 08:20 AM~17303501
> *Whats up Mike and mike thought I was looking at a double print earlier with you and your brother  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 26 2010, 09:29 AM~17303844
> *GOOD TIME MORNING TO ALL! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 26 2010, 08:28 PM~17310241
> *What size and what u wanting
> *


prolly like a 12"


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

never had that many pms before. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 26 2010, 09:33 PM~17313089
> *What up Chris! The raffle drawing is on June 12th. You still have time. That dude across from Danny is goin to upholster my trunk on the MC. :biggrin:
> *


Is any one from RO going to be at the swap meet this weekend? So I can get some tickets?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I will. Ill be there in the morning. Jus holla at me 9407271730


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 27 2010, 02:40 AM~17314800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It appears to be people hating on us!! :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 27 2010, 08:05 AM~17315752
> *Is any one from RO going to be at the swap meet this weekend? So I can get some tickets?
> *


I Be There... Anyone Want To Roll Hit Me Up...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 27 2010, 08:28 AM~17315876
> *I will.  Ill be there in the morning. Jus holla at me 9407271730
> *


Your Going To Get Those Tickets To Chris... I Need 3 Plz


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 06:38 AM~17315926
> *I Be There... Anyone Want To Roll Hit Me Up...
> *


Were the swap meet going to be at Alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 27 2010, 08:43 AM~17315948
> *Were the swap meet going to be at Alex
> *


Im Not Settin Just Rollin Out There For A bit...  I Wanna Roll Up There Early


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 27 2010, 12:40 AM~17314800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I see juan trying to buy everything on lil that's why he has so many pm :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 27 2010, 06:43 AM~17315948
> *Were the swap meet going to be at Alex
> *


What time you rolling out


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 08:40 AM~17315933
> *Your Going To Get Those Tickets To Chris... I Need 3 Plz
> *



Kool. Ill see u guys up at TMS. I live down the road from there.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Apr 26 2010, 06:34 PM~17310307
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PM me price?


----------



## kevo (Apr 27, 2010)

good to see some F.W. guys on here... I remember this cruise back in the day down main st. through the stockyards... I'll be at the swap meet this weekend too.. i live 10 minutes from there... here's my ride btw... (I know, I keep posting pics of it... lol)


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kevo_@Apr 27 2010, 10:21 AM~17316522
> *good to see some F.W. guys on here... I remember this cruise back in the day down main st. through the stockyards... I'll be at the swap meet this weekend too.. i live 10 minutes from there... here's my ride btw... (I know, I keep posting pics of it... lol)
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Ride Bro... Where you Stay At?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, BAD TIMES 79, 80 Eldog, tples65

Sup Everyone Nice Outther Again Today...


----------



## kevo (Apr 27, 2010)

the car is chillin in lake worth right now... made a stupid decision few months back... got drunk, drove home, hit someone, and tore up my car... I stay off 35 and basswood though...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Marko57, theoso8, SUP BIG HEAD??????





































OH MY BAD... BIG GEORGE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GONNA SLIDE DOWN TO GALVESTON FOR A COUPLE DAYS... BE BACK THURSDAY... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wuts good FOROS we gonna keep our head high and our rides low!! Fuck the Haterz!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 27 2010, 11:31 AM~17317222
> *GONNA SLIDE DOWN TO GALVESTON FOR A COUPLE DAYS... BE BACK THURSDAY... :biggrin:
> *


 That's kool bro have a good time. are you goin fishin on the boat down there?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso-$Big Mike$-817 Tx




I just got off the phone with Blazin low if anyone interested in the wheels Pm him and he will get with you when he gets off work...


Badass day today to bad im stuck at work


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 27 2010, 11:40 AM~17317296
> *Sup Oso-$Big Mike$-817 Tx
> I just got off the phone with Blazin low if anyone interested in the wheels Pm him and he will get with you when he gets off work...
> Badass day today to bad im stuck at work
> *



What up Matt! I'm curious how much is he askin for the rims? Text me the price :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 27 2010, 08:47 AM~17315983
> *I see juan trying to buy everything on lil that's why he has so many pm  :biggrin:
> *


lol that one was about selling parts. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 27 2010, 11:40 AM~17317296
> *Sup Oso-$Big Mike$-817 Tx
> I just got off the phone with Blazin low if anyone interested in the wheels Pm him and he will get with you when he gets off work...
> Badass day today to bad im stuck at work
> *


Sup 80Eldog!! Posted up here in Denton!! Ready for a cold one awwready!! :happysad:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up foritos ! Nice day to be rolling !


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Apr 27 2010, 12:19 PM~17317680
> *What's up foritos ! Nice day to be rolling !
> *


the go get the 63. I have to work but take lots of pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Apr 27 2010, 12:19 PM~17317680
> *What's up foritos ! Nice day to be rolling !
> *



Yessir! I roll mine everyday :biggrin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

was up blanco


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Streetlife 72, 81.7.TX.
:wow: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kevo+Apr 27 2010, 11:22 AM~17317114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Love Galveston Kool Ass Place..


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hey Foros i'm looking to rebuild my Rochester 2 barrel. Anybody know of a good shop to get it done ?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Apr 27 2010, 01:45 PM~17318544
> *Hey Foros  i'm looking to rebuild my Rochester 2 barrel. Anybody know of a good shop to get it done ?
> *


DOWN THE ST. FROM A&M CUSTOM ON THE CORNER GROVE AND BIDDISON


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

La MISSION
Hello TEXAS!! La Mission opens in Dallas this Friday, April 30th! Check these theaters for exact showtimes:

Landmark Magnolia - http://www.landmarktheatres.com/Market/Dal...as_Frameset.htm

Cinemark 17 - http://www.cinemark.com/theater_showtimes.asp?theater_id=207

AMC Grande 24 - http://www.amcentertainment.com/TheGrand/

AMC Mesquit...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Apr 27 2010, 01:45 PM~17318544
> *Hey Foros  i'm looking to rebuild my Rochester 2 barrel. Anybody know of a good shop to get it done ?
> *


Cool Dude..

Dynamic Industries 
TOM....
817-921-2474
3444 S. Grove Fort Worth 76110

2 Barrel Around $130?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 01:52 PM~17318619
> *Cool Dude..
> 
> Dynamic Industries
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 27 2010, 01:51 PM~17318609
> *La MISSION
> Hello TEXAS!! La Mission opens in Dallas this Friday, April 30th! Check these theaters for exact showtimes:
> 
> ...


For those going Thursday have a good time. Ill be there Friday... Also there was an article in the star telegram about the movie.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 27 2010, 01:55 PM~17318640
> *For those going Thursday have a good time. Ill be there Friday... Also there was an article in the star telegram about the movie.
> *




Todays Paper???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 27 2010, 01:55 PM~17318640
> *For those going Thursday have a good time. Ill be there Friday... Also there was an article in the star telegram about the movie.
> *


*444-FILM* :uh:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 27 2010, 01:57 PM~17318653
> *444-FILM :uh:
> *


:| There was a whole deal about it at the ULC meeting. Just keeping every one updated...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 01:56 PM~17318647
> *Todays Paper???
> *


My brother told me about it. Ill find out now.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 27 2010, 01:57 PM~17318653
> *444-FILM :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 11:52 AM~17318619
> *Cool Dude..
> 
> Dynamic Industries
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

Thankz will give Tom a call


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Apr 27 2010, 02:01 PM~17318694
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Thankz  will give Tom a call
> *


No Problem Mark....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 27 2010, 02:01 PM~17318690
> *My brother told me about it. Ill find out now.
> *


Sundays paper


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538589
:0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 27 2010, 02:06 PM~17318731
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538589
> :0
> *


O damn


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 27 2010, 10:37 AM~17317275
> *Wuts good FOROS we gonna keep our head high and our rides low!! Fuck the Haterz!!
> *


tur that dre


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Apr 27 2010, 02:49 PM~17319165
> *tur that dre
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 27 2010, 01:51 PM~17318609
> *La MISSION
> Hello TEXAS!! La Mission opens in Dallas this Friday, April 30th! Check these theaters for exact showtimes:
> 
> ...


Yeah I wish i could go Thursday too, but I have Youth Service that night at my church. I'll be going to the Landmark Magnolia at 10:15pm on Friday with some other guys from my club. I'm taking my Regal out and hoping to park it slammed right in front. :0 

BTW, what's up juangotti? :wave:

GOD BLESS YOU GUYS!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Apr 25 2010, 08:28 AM~17294273
> *http://vimeo.com/7187159</span>[/u]</a>
> 
> 
> ...


hey i have that phone!!!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 25 2010, 11:12 AM~17295142
> *yes sir and im ready to rep for reals for the GOOD TIMES FAMILY! :biggrin:  :wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thats great bro!!!!!hechale ganas!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 27 2010, 02:58 PM~17319266
> *Yeah I wish i could go Thursday too, but I have Youth Service that night at my church. I'll be going to the Landmark Magnolia at 10:15pm on Friday with some other guys from my club. I'm taking my Regal out and hoping to park it slammed right in front. :0
> 
> BTW, what's up juangotti? :wave:
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, Macias, rollin64, Lil_Jesse



Sup Hector, John, & Jesse Whats Good Homies?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 02:29 PM~17319565
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, Macias, rollin64, Lil_Jesse
> Sup Hector, John, & Jesse Whats Good Homies?
> *


que paso alex???? que haciendo???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 27 2010, 03:41 PM~17319690
> *que paso alex???? que haciendo???
> *



Just Here Kickin It... Hey You Going To The SwapMeet?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 27 2010, 06:43 AM~17315948
> *Were the swap meet going to be at Alex
> *


It is going to be at Texas Motor speedway I will be set up there Friday and Saturday anyone coming out hit me up


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 01:29 PM~17319565
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, Macias, rollin64, Lil_Jesse
> Sup Hector, John, & Jesse Whats Good Homies?
> *


Chillin homie just got back from augies we were working on my linconl! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 02:46 PM~17319734
> *Just Here Kickin It... Hey You Going To The SwapMeet?
> *


orale, no bro i wont be able to. i work saturday or i think i will and pos sunday is my birthday.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater+Apr 27 2010, 08:43 AM~17315948-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Hear You Bro.... Happy Early Birthday Brother....


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 27 2010, 02:06 PM~17318731
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538589
> :0
> *



Damn that sounds like another L&M Customs story! :wow:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

what up rick,mike matt  :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Apr 27 2010, 08:15 PM~17322485
> *what up rick,mike matt   :wave:
> *



Wassup bro! I got ur pm . I will pass along the info.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SaltineKracka_@Apr 27 2010, 08:31 PM~17322650
> *I live in Justin, a few miles from Texas motor speedway
> 
> 
> ...



This dude lives in Justin!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 27 2010, 08:42 PM~17322777
> *This dude lives in Justin!
> *


 :0 Meeting New Peeps Everyday..


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup to all my homies in foros. hope all is well with u guys. 

keep it low and slow homies.

DALLAS LOWRIDERS IV LIFE


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 08:55 PM~17322924
> *:0  Meeting New Peeps Everyday..
> *



Yessir! How long you gonna be at the swap meet on satrday? Ill see u guys up there!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89+Apr 27 2010, 06:15 PM~17322485-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup My Brotha?? How you been?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Apr 27 2010, 08:58 PM~17322981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably Till 11-12 Got Stuff To Do.. HIt Me Up When Your Headed Over There...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 07:15 PM~17323229
> *All Is Good Here.. How You Doing Sal.???
> Probably Till 11-12 Got Stuff To Do..  HIt Me Up When Your Headed Over There...
> *




chillin homie, wassup loco. im doing alright homie just working 7 days a week. tired as hell homie.


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 27 2010, 07:10 PM~17323141
> *Sup Homie
> Sup My Brotha?? How you been?
> *



wassup homie, im good bro just workin 7 days homie. 12 hr days bro tired tired tired. wassup wit u how u doin. hows the family


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

sup tomas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Apr 27 2010, 09:22 PM~17323364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Hear Ya Take It Ezy Homie...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 09:15 PM~17323229
> *Probably Till 11-12 Got Stuff To Do..  HIt Me Up When Your Headed Over There...
> *


 kool


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Cinco de Mayo picnic at Gateway park...  Who is down for it?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 27 2010, 10:19 PM~17324294
> *Cinco de Mayo picnic at Gateway park...   Who is down for it?
> *


im down homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 27 2010, 08:19 PM~17324294
> *Cinco de Mayo picnic at Gateway park...   Who is down for it?
> *


I'm down! :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 27 2010, 10:19 PM~17324294
> *Cinco de Mayo picnic at Gateway park...   Who is down for it?
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 05:54 PM~17322240
> *Post Up Some Pics Jesse
> 
> *


I didn't take any bro but ill take some tomorow and I'll send them to you so you can post them for me bro! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65+Apr 27 2010, 07:31 PM~17323515-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My club is allways down just let me know John


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

A&M doin work in cali, gettin double mint ready for this weekend.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2010, 07:32 PM~17323526
> *sup tomas
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE SOUNDS LIKE THEY KEEPING YOU BUSY THATS ALWAYS GOOD SOMTIMES. TAKE CARE HOMIE


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Apr 27 2010, 10:02 PM~17325807
> *A&M doin work in cali, gettin double mint ready for this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 WHEN YOU COMING BACK ?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Apr 27 2010, 10:02 PM~17325807
> *A&M doin work in cali, gettin double mint ready for this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP ORALIO LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 28 2010, 12:20 AM~17326747
> *  WHEN YOU COMING BACK ?
> *


Be back on Monday....


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Apr 28 2010, 12:20 AM~17326748
> *WHATS UP ORALIO LOOKING GOOD HOMIE
> *


Thanx Bro...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2010, 08:58 PM~17322981
> *wassup to all my homies in foros. hope all is well with u guys.
> 
> keep it low and slow homies.
> ...


*Sup Big Dog!!!! When is the next DLR event 


Cus you know I will be posted up in D TOWN with all my DLR Homies.*


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 12:01 AM~17327058
> *Sup Big Dog!!!!  When is the next DLR event
> Cus you know I will be posted up in D TOWN with all my DLR Homies.
> 
> ...


SUPP HOMIE I SEEN U GOT A LICK ON THAT 64. G/L ON IT HOMIE I CANT WAIT TILL I START ON MY 63


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 27 2010, 10:19 PM~17324294
> *Cinco de Mayo picnic at Gateway park...   Who is down for it?
> *


*BEST BELIEVE I AM DOWN.*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Apr 28 2010, 02:04 AM~17327070
> *SUPP HOMIE I SEEN U GOT A LICK ON THAT 64. G/L ON IT HOMIE I CANT WAIT TILL I START ON MY 63
> *


SUP HOME BOY. SCREEN NAME CHANGE? :biggrin: 

yES i DID AND AM SLOWLY WORKING ON IT.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 12:08 AM~17327092
> *SUP HOME BOY. SCREEN NAME CHANGE? :biggrin:
> 
> yES i DID AND AM SLOWLY WORKING ON IT.
> *


HELL NAH I FORGOT MY PASSWORD SO I JUST STARTED ANOTHER ONE.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Apr 28 2010, 02:12 AM~17327109
> *HELL NAH I FORGOT MY PASSWORD SO I JUST STARTED ANOTHER ONE.
> *


haha its all good bro.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 02:27 AM~17327153
> *haha its all good bro.
> *


GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!





Hey Juan..... Why don't u go invite SaltineKracka to the ftw thread.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Apr 27 2010, 10:19 PM~17324294-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Looking Good


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

George where r u in this pic HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Apr 28 2010, 02:04 AM~17327070
> *SUPP HOMIE I SEEN U GOT A LICK ON THAT 64. G/L ON IT HOMIE I CANT WAIT TILL I START ON MY 63
> *



Damn Didnt Know You Had A 63... When You Going It Out? :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Apr 27 2010, 07:28 PM~17323468
> *chillin homie, wassup loco. im doing alright homie just working 7 days a week. tired as hell homie.
> *


 :biggrin: 
I though you left town Homie ???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Apr 28 2010, 07:33 AM~17327817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Morning Leonard And Mike... Wuts Popin Fellas


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2010, 05:35 AM~17327828
> *Good Morning Leonard And Mike... Wuts Popin Fellas
> *


 what up Alex hey you find someone for the job ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 28 2010, 07:44 AM~17327876
> *what up Alex hey you find someone for the job ?
> *


We Did Find Someone And I Want To Thank Everyone That Got Back To Me On It..

Thanks Fellas...


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 28 2010, 08:37 AM~17328055
> *
> *



Sup John??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Top of the Morning FOROS!! :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rollin64, Loco 61, sixty7imp, $Money Mike$


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2010, 06:48 AM~17328099
> *Sup John??
> *


Just workin tryin to make the funds to finish the cowboy car :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 28 2010, 09:22 AM~17328286
> *Just workin tryin to make the funds to finish the cowboy car :biggrin:
> *


Next Time I Roll By There Do You Mind If I Take Some Pics???? What Time you Going To Be Home This Afternoon??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 27 2010, 10:19 PM~17324294
> *Cinco de Mayo picnic at Gateway park...   Who is down for it?
> *


TTT


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 28 2010, 09:22 AM~17328286
> *Just workin tryin to make the funds to finish the cowboy car :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 28 2010, 07:33 AM~17327817
> *
> George where  r  u in this pic HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *


yous a fool leonard! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 27 2010, 10:19 PM~17324294
> *Cinco de Mayo picnic at Gateway park...   Who is down for it?
> *


Any info on this??


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2010, 07:35 AM~17327828
> *Good Morning Leonard And Mike... Wuts Popin Fellas
> *


What up Loco! I'm at a taqueria gettin breakfast in Tyler,TX. This place is the bomb! I may go to Garza's on sunday morning.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 28 2010, 09:56 AM~17328572
> *What up Loco! I'm at a taqueria gettin breakfast in Tyler,TX. This place is the bomb! I may go to Garza's on sunday morning.
> *



Wheres That At???





5800 63 Impala Sounds Like A Good Deal In Arlington
http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/1708735564.html


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2010, 10:05 AM~17328666
> *
> 5800 63 Impala Sounds Like A Good Deal  In Arlington
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/1708735564.html
> *



looks clean!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 28 2010, 09:53 AM~17328547
> *Any info on this??
> *


 11am Till Park Closes...  Sunday 5-2-10


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Apr 28 2010, 09:44 AM~17328475
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



Whats Up Augie????


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Apr 27 2010, 10:02 PM~17325807
> *A&M doin work in cali, gettin double mint ready for this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Deom that look nice!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2010, 10:17 AM~17328782
> *11am  Till Park Closes...    Sunday  5-2-10
> *


Im there!! I Support anything LOWRIDER in FOROS!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2010, 05:31 AM~17327805
> *
> Send Those Bad Boys To Me...
> *


ill send them when I get off work homie :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 28 2010, 08:21 AM~17328831
> *
> *


What's up Mr.Fidel :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 28 2010, 10:21 AM~17328831
> *
> *



Sup Pimp???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 28 2010, 10:22 AM~17328839-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Benito


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Sending the monte to get a primered job also I just bought me a 1948 Fleetline gangster car.

















See ya vatos at the pate swap meet I might go sale some parts but not sure!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 28 2010, 11:00 AM~17329202
> *Sup Benito
> *


 wuz up huero matt you working hard ese! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Man Im Sleepy... I Need Some Coffee LOL I Dont Drink Tomuch Of That Chit... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Say homie alex where is that spot where ya went for dre's frame might want to buy a couple of cars!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Ya vatos going to the pate swap meet? I am it starts tommarrow!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 28 2010, 07:19 AM~17327748
> *GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!
> Hey Juan..... Why don't u go invite SaltineKracka to the ftw thread.
> *


ok...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Apr 28 2010, 10:21 AM~17328831
> *
> *


Whats up Fidel


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I swear it pops off in here when Im asleep. LMAO


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2010, 07:26 AM~17328320
> *Next Time I Roll By There Do You Mind If I Take Some Pics????  What Time you Going To Be Home This Afternoon??
> *


feel free to swing by . Anytime after 5pm


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 28 2010, 11:51 AM~17329648
> *feel free to swing by . Anytime after 5pm
> *


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up Mike


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Loco Garza's is in Denton. What's the name of the place in ftw for the menudo and barbacoa?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 28 2010, 12:15 PM~17329914
> *Hey Loco Garza's is in Denton. What's the name of the place in ftw for the menudo and barbacoa?
> *


Hernandez's :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Raymond and Tomas! I see u!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 28 2010, 09:06 AM~17329276
> *wuz up huero matt you working hard ese! :biggrin:
> *


Tryin too chill got alot of shit in the shop.. What day you going to Ceasers?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big $Mike$ 817 Tx Texas gold plater


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sup Matt. Ima go take a look at the elco friday


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 10:23 AM~17329982
> *Sup Matt. Ima go take a look at the elco friday
> *


Sup Juanito swing threw im off fridays we will go and eat lunch


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 28 2010, 11:08 AM~17329293
> *Say homie alex where is that spot where ya went for dre's frame might want to buy a couple of cars!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 28 2010, 10:21 AM~17329962
> *Sup Big $Mike$ 817 Tx    Texas gold plater
> *


What's up homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

El mero huero Wassappenin! 


Maybe we can go to Hernandez on sunday mornin.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

La MISSION Texas your Opening Night of La Mission is April 30th at the following theaters:
Landmark Magnolia...AMC Grande 24...AMC Mesquite 30...AMC Parks Arlington 18...
AMC Irving 14...Cinemark 17...Angelika Plano...AMC Irving 14
For more theaters in your area go to http://lamissionthemovie.com/theaters.html


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Apr 28 2010, 12:30 PM~17330046-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im down :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 28 2010, 11:09 AM~17330414
> *El mero huero Wassappenin!
> Maybe we can go to Hernandez on sunday mornin.
> *


It would have to be after 12 for me takin mu lilones fishing


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 12:11 PM~17330424
> *La MISSION  Texas your Opening Night of La Mission is April 30th at the following theaters:
> Landmark Magnolia...AMC Grande 24...AMC Mesquite 30...AMC Parks Arlington 18...
> AMC Irving 14...Cinemark 17...Angelika Plano...AMC Irving 14
> ...


I read the reviews, sounds like Broke Back Mountain goes lowriding..  :barf: :sprint:

I'm sure this is a very artsy film, critically acclaimed film but I'm not into seeing cowboys or lowriders guy making out... :barf:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 28 2010, 01:37 PM~17330683
> *I read the reviews, sounds like Broke Back Mountain goes lowriding..   :barf:  :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 28 2010, 01:37 PM~17330683
> *I read the reviews, sounds like Broke Back Mountain goes lowriding..   :barf:  :sprint:
> *


I think peter brat was trying to make a statment with this movie.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Close My Eyes Plzs


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 12:39 PM~17330703
> *I think peter brat was trying to make a statment with this movie.
> *


And what was that, there's gays amongst all of us, that's fine, I ain't trip'n on that, I'm just saying I didn't see broke bk mnt, had no desire to see it and don't think I wanna see this movie.. I gave my tkts to someone else.. Although Mondo from the Majestix said he had tkts as well to give away..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 28 2010, 01:45 PM~17330773
> *And what was that, there's gays amongst all of us, that fine, I ain't trip'n on that, I'm just saying I didn't see broke bk mnt, had no desire to see it and don't think I wanna see this movie.. I gave my tkts to someone else.. Although Mondo from the Majestix said he had tkts as well..
> *


 :biggrin: Why Is THere Gotta Be Gays In This Movie :banghead:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2010, 06:54 PM~17322240
> *Probably Around 6AM On Saturday... Lets Roll
> 
> Post Up Some Pics Jesse
> ...


gracias alex!


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 28 2010, 11:16 AM~17330484
> *i have this 86 cutlass up for grabs please read everything b4 calling me. first off car needs an engine SO NO IT DOESNT NOT RUN!! U WILL NEED A DOLLEY OR A TOW TRUCK TO TAKE IT HOME WITH U.the paint and body is in good condition.body is striaght also has shaved door handles but no poppers.it is starting to rust from where some one took the half top off i was just gonna put one back on but lost intrest in it. the inside has a custom fiberglass dash and bottom door panels with speaker pods that hold 1 6.5 each. the top door panels are done in ostrich as well as the headliner.the back seat was removed to build a deck for 2 sqaure 15's.wires ran for system no radio.car just needs an engine and sum tlc.drivetrain is set up for a chevy 350 trans still in car.trying to get as close to a stack as possible. i dont think that unreasonable .ive sold a couple primed down g-bodys on here for 500 easy this one has nice interior and ok paint wanted to get sumthing close to 1000 call me at 817-217-1705 or text me at 817-225-8095 DONT CALL UNLESS U GOT CASH IN HAND DONT CALL ME JUST TO TALK TO ME DONT CALL ME AND ASK IF U CAN DRIVE IT HOME.DONT WASTE MY TIME OR YOURS.NO WINDOW SHOPPERS NO TIRE KICKERS ..THANKS AND HIT ME UP OH AND NO I WONT THE CAR TILL U GET PAID NO I WONT TAKE PAYMENTS AND NO TRADES NEED CASH TO BUY ANOTHER CAR
> 
> <img src=\'http://i838.photobucket.com/albums/zz308/pork-chop09/cutty3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 28 2010, 01:45 PM~17330773
> *And what was that, there's gays amongst all of us, that's fine, I ain't trip'n on that, I'm just saying I didn't see broke bk mnt, had no desire to see it and don't think I wanna see this movie.. I gave my tkts to someone else.. Although Mondo from the Majestix said he had tkts as well to give away..
> *


He is trying to address the machismo and homophobia in lowriding. Per a review I read and a little documentary footage I seen.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Apr 28 2010, 01:49 PM~17330806
> *gracias alex!
> *


No Problem Hector... You Doing Anything For Your Bday?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Apr 28 2010, 01:50 PM~17330824
> *
> *


***** all them demands and you post them shitty ass pics. part that hoe out :biggrin:


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 12:03 PM~17330987
> ****** all them demands and you post them shitty ass pics. part that hoe out :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: people on craigslist are just stupid and dont wanna deal with it


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2010, 12:53 PM~17330855
> *No Problem Hector... You Doing Anything For Your Bday?
> *


i dont know. my girl is doing something but i dont know, its a suprise.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ericg, juangotti, Loco 61

Q-vole :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 28 2010, 02:06 PM~17331014
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ericg, juangotti, Loco 61
> 
> ...


sup big dog


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias+Apr 28 2010, 02:05 PM~17331011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suppppppppppppppp Danny???


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 02:13 PM~17331088
> *sup big dog
> *


sup Juan...did u get the paint sampel from Matt?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 28 2010, 02:14 PM~17331103
> *sup Juan...did u get the paint sampel from  Matt?
> *


Not till friday. Im off then.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2010, 02:14 PM~17331101
> *:naughty:  Just Kiddin Bro.. You Guys Have A Good TIme...
> Suppppppppppppppp Danny???
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Danny 



Sup Loco



Nice day today


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juanito


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 28 2010, 02:27 PM~17331219
> *Sup Juanito
> *


waiting on this day to be over. LOL


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 28 2010, 02:25 PM~17331195
> *Sup Danny
> Sup Loco
> Nice day today
> *


Sup Matt, If u like come by D ShoP On Friday and pick up the patterns for your frame. It might b a few days before I can go over.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 28 2010, 12:36 PM~17331297
> *Sup Matt, If u like come by D ShoP On Friday and pick up the patterns for your frame. It might b a few days before I can go over.
> *


What time u gona be up there


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 28 2010, 02:41 PM~17331343
> *What time u gona be up there
> *


7:30


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

U gona be there tomarrow?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 28 2010, 02:50 PM~17331426
> *U gona be there tomarrow?
> *


Yeah, 7:30


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 28 2010, 12:52 PM~17331438
> *Yeah, 7:30
> *


Ill hit you up at 7 to make sure your on the way up there and ill roll threw


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Apr 27 2010, 11:20 PM~17326747
> *
> *



CHECK IT OUT MIKE I FOUND A PIC OF YOU FROM BACK IN YOUR SHRIMPING DAY !


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn I Just Got Back From Chicken Express... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Blazin Low


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 28 2010, 03:37 PM~17331797
> *Sup Blazin Low
> *


X2


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2010, 02:39 PM~17331811
> *X2
> *


whats going on peeps just chillin might go to johns to fuck with tha cowboy regal


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up homies ! i found a pic of jauns ex! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SaltineKracka (Apr 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kevo_@Apr 27 2010, 08:21 AM~17316522
> *good to see some F.W. guys on here... I remember this cruise back in the day down main st. through the stockyards... I'll be at the swap meet this weekend too.. i live 10 minutes from there... here's my ride btw... (I know, I keep posting pics of it... lol)
> 
> 
> ...


you know what would look KILLER on your 'lac kevin..

a giant FREAKS OF NATURE logo.. hint hint lol


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 28 2010, 09:22 AM~17328839
> *Im there!! I Support anything LOWRIDER in FOROS!!
> *


Im there too :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

No work today. they sent me home.


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 28 2010, 02:53 PM~17331930
> *wus up homies ! i found a pic of jauns ex! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Apr 28 2010, 03:50 PM~17331897
> *whats going on peeps just chillin might go to johns to fuck with tha cowboy regal
> *


I'll Roll By There Tonight...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SaltineKracka_@Apr 28 2010, 03:56 PM~17331959
> *you know what would look KILLER on your 'lac kevin..
> 
> a giant FREAKS OF NATURE logo.. hint hint lol
> *


 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 12:52 PM~17330849
> *He is trying to address the machismo and homophobia in lowriding. Per a review I read and a little documentary footage I seen.
> *


That's cool but I don't care, I'm not homophobic, and I'm not sure how big an issue this is in lowriding, hot rodding, custom car building.. Guess broke bk mnt was to enlighten cowboy segment, not the football team, real cowboys...


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 28 2010, 04:09 PM~17332101
> *That's cool but I don't care, I'm not homophobic, and I'm not sure how big an issue this is in lowriding, hot rodding, custom car building.. Guess broke bk mnt was to enlighten cowboy segment, not the football team, real cowboys...
> *











:roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 28 2010, 04:09 PM~17332101
> *That's cool but I don't care, I'm not homophobic, and I'm not sure how big an issue this is in lowriding, hot rodding, custom car building..  Guess broke bk mnt was to enlighten cowboy segment, not the football team, real cowboys...
> *


Im sure most dont
Considering the demographic we as custom car builders are in Im sure there is an issue. You see enough of it here on LIL where people tend to let loose and really speak on it.

I would not know. That movie had nothing to do with any of my recreational interest like Lowriding. So much hipocracy in this lifestyle. We praise movies such as blood in blood out and american me which had blatant forced sodomy yet we cant sit thru a movie that has a slight homosexual undertone. I'm done with my case. f I press this issue to much and let my political views get in the way I will be considered a "***" by my local peers.


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8cutdog6_@Apr 28 2010, 04:13 PM~17332134
> *
> 
> 
> ...























*MAS PUTO*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 04:20 PM~17332217
> *Im sure most dont
> Considering the demographic we as custom car builders are in Im sure there is an issue. You see enough of it here on LIL where people tend to let loose and really speak on it.
> 
> ...


***!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 28 2010, 04:21 PM~17332234
> ****!!  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8cutdog6_@Apr 28 2010, 04:20 PM~17332224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:uh: 
MY EYES HURT AWWWW.......IM OUT OF HERE


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 28 2010, 02:24 PM~17332279
> *:uh:
> MY EYES HURT AWWWW.......IM OUT OF HERE
> *


your killing me... Im gone too :sprint:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

SOMEONE PLEASE START POSTIN THA PICS OF THA HYNAS DIS BROKE BACK SHIT IS KILLIN ME!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 28 2010, 04:32 PM~17332382
> *SOMEONE PLEASE START POSTIN THA PICS OF THA HYNAS DIS BROKE BACK SHIT IS KILLIN ME!
> *


Im rollin to your crib later


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 28 2010, 04:32 PM~17332382
> *SOMEONE PLEASE START POSTIN THA PICS OF THA HYNAS DIS BROKE BACK SHIT IS KILLIN ME!
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 28 2010, 04:34 PM~17332408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYMN!!! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 28 2010, 04:32 PM~17332382
> *SOMEONE PLEASE START POSTIN THA PICS OF THA HYNAS DIS BROKE BACK SHIT IS KILLIN ME!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 28 2010, 04:34 PM~17332408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Careful Dat Chit Would Eat You Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa! :wow:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 03:20 PM~17332217
> *Im sure most dont
> Considering the demographic we as custom car builders are in Im sure there is an issue. You see enough of it here on LIL where people tend to let loose and really speak on it.
> 
> ...


Not by me Juan.. We all have our own opinions..
Just to let you know I never saw the last temptation of the Christ, De Vicci code or the follow up movie.. This was my choice just like yours..
All these movies in my opinion are bibically blasphemy...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 28 2010, 04:41 PM~17332496
> *Not by me Juan.. We all have our own opinions..
> Just to let you know I never saw the last temptation of the Christ, De Vicci code or the follow up movie.. This was my choice just like yours..
> All these movies in my opinion are bibically blasphemy...
> *


HEARD YOU COOKING CINCO DE MAYO!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2010, 04:37 PM~17332444
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 28 2010, 02:34 PM~17332408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Speachless!


MORE WE NEED MORE! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Did anybody get a spot at the swap meet for these weekend?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I think beeny prolly did.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, J-RAY


HERES JOHNNY!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 04:53 PM~17333809
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, J-RAY
> HERES JOHNNY!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 28 2010, 06:56 PM~17333832
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
sup bro.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 28 2010, 03:30 PM~17332986
> *Did anybody get a spot at the swap meet for these weekend?
> *


We did hit me up when you go.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8cutdog6_@Apr 28 2010, 02:13 PM~17332134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 28 2010, 02:40 PM~17332488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 28 2010, 08:22 AM~17328839
> *Im there!! I Support anything LOWRIDER in FOROS!!
> *


There is going to be alot of Fort Worth Lowriders at the swap meet this weekend if you go look out for us, stop and grab something to drink or something.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 28 2010, 04:40 PM~17332488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 28 2010, 07:02 PM~17333901
> *We did hit me up when you go.
> *


yo chris what was the name of that country song about the stock yards.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2010, 05:34 AM~17327818
> *Damn  Didnt Know You Had A 63...  When You Going It Out?  :0
> *


PROBABLY BE READY IN A COUPLE OF YEARS U KNOW HOW IT IS


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 28 2010, 07:02 PM~17333901
> *We did hit me up when you go.
> *


If you taking a grill I'll stop by with some chicken n cebollitas.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 05:06 PM~17333936
> *yo chris what was the name of that country song about the stock yards.
> *


It is called Stockyards by Casey Donahew Band


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 28 2010, 06:38 PM~17334779
> *If you taking a grill I'll stop by with some chicken n cebollitas.
> *


Hell ya come on by I just left the grocery store stocking up for this weekend


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 28 2010, 09:03 PM~17335063
> *Hell ya come on by I just left the grocery store stocking up for this weekend
> *


 :thumbsup: estodo c ya there. 



3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Elpintor, rollin64
wuz up John


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 03:44 PM~17332540
> *HEARD YOU COOKING CINCO DE MAYO!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Yes I'am, come by and we can talk politics homie...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Sunday Gateway park - ULC Cinco de Mayo


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps



Loco thanks for comin by it was good seein ya....


Thanks for comin by Juan Hey foe you forgot to check out the ride!

Ill hit you up tomarow

Sup Big Mike


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 28 2010, 09:23 PM~17335332
> *Yes I'am, come by and we can talk politics homie...
> *


LOL unless you are an extreme liberal like me, I dont want to argue or have an intense discussion. LOL Lets just lowride. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What up Matt,Juan, Alex, Chris, Johnny!!!!! Jus droppin in for a min before I go to chillax by the tv. I might make it baack later. Ill be at the swap meet saturday tambien. Prolly gonna try and roll up there with Danny for a bit.


So u guys wanna try and hit up Hernandez on Sunday?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 28 2010, 09:32 PM~17335464
> *Sup Peeps
> Loco thanks for comin by it was good seein ya....
> Thanks for comin by Juan  Hey foe you forgot to check out the ride!
> ...


you looked tired bro. Tomorrow.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 28 2010, 09:33 PM~17335479
> *What up Matt,Juan, Alex, Chris, Johnny!!!!! Jus droppin in for a min before I go to chillax by the tv. I might make it baack later. Ill be at the swap meet saturday tambien. Prolly gonna try and roll up there with Danny for a bit.
> So u guys wanna try and hit up Hernandez on Sunday?
> *


Ill be there. what time?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 08:33 PM~17335476
> *LOL unless you are an extreme liberal like me, I dont want to argue or have an intense discussion. LOL Lets just lowride. :biggrin:
> *


I'm a moderate, I have some very conseritive views and some very liberal views..


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 09:34 PM~17335492
> *Ill be there. what time?
> *



Idk yet. lets see how the weekend plays out. maybe round 9 or 10.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Apr 28 2010, 09:26 PM~17335387
> *Sunday Gateway park - ULC Cinco de Mayo
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco Rollin 64 Big Mike


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 28 2010, 09:45 PM~17335606
> *Idk yet. lets see how the weekend plays out. maybe round 9 or 10.
> *


k cus I might have an obligation at noon in d town.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juanito....


OW SHIT WAAAAASSSSSSSSS UP J-RAY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 28 2010, 09:54 PM~17335725
> *Sup Loco Rollin 64 Big Mike
> *


Whos Down For Some Tug Of War???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Daymb Loco you makin a homie Hungry! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 28 2010, 09:56 PM~17335761
> *
> *



Sup Johnny
:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 28 2010, 09:58 PM~17335794
> *Daymb Loco you makin a homie Hungry!  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Should be ou












































:biggrin: t for the season


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Man John i rember when you tore that ride down and be rollin the hood comin back from the club bot 3 sein you out ther workin that ride turnd out BADASS HOMIE After seein it last weekend everything is comin togeather let me know when your ready to put the motor in and ill help you and get the pads from work so we dont toch that art work...  

ROLLIN 64 Gets Down


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 28 2010, 07:54 PM~17335725
> *Sup Loco Rollin 64 Big Mike
> *


Just chillin bro


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 28 2010, 09:55 PM~17335741
> *k cus I might have an obligation at noon in d town.
> *


   in Dallas?????//


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 28 2010, 10:45 PM~17336272
> *   in Dallas?????//
> *


yes sir.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2010, 09:58 PM~17335782
> *Whos Down For Some Tug Of War???
> 
> 
> ...



:uh: Gay!












:biggrin: J/K


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

hno: cabaret north gonna make my ass single :0


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 29 2010, 12:12 AM~17337376
> *hno: cabaret north gonna make my ass single :0
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2010, 09:03 PM~17335869
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 28 2010, 09:36 PM~17336168
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 29 2010, 12:12 AM~17337376
> * hno: cabaret north gonna make my ass single :0
> *


Sup foolio.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 29 2010, 12:20 AM~17337439
> *:thumbsup:
> *


lmao..no is not ok i just hope she dont smell all the smoke on my clothes :0 fine ass bitches like a mutha.. :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 29 2010, 12:28 AM~17337506
> *lmao..no is not ok i just hope she dont smell all the smoke on my clothes :0 fine ass bitches like a mutha.. :wow:
> *


YOU SMELL LIKE GLITTER!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 12:28 AM~17337505
> *Sup foolio.
> *


 hno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LMAO


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 12:29 AM~17337514
> *YOU SMELL LIKE GLITTER!!!
> *


 :x: fuk it i had some fun :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BAHAHAHAHA Thats what I tell dre it smells like at the strip joints.GLITTER!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 28 2010, 10:36 PM~17336168
> *:wow:
> 
> 
> ...


  
When is this comng out?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 29 2010, 04:37 AM~17338664
> *
> When is this comng out?
> *


out for the season


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 29 2010, 12:37 AM~17337599
> *:x: fuk it i had some fun  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *



Damn wish i could go  

Good morning!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

wuz up Alex???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64+Apr 28 2010, 10:24 PM~17336056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calm Down Germain... :biggrin: Next You'll Be Going To "Chicas Locas"


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*Top of the morning FOROS!! *  



> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Apr 28 2010, 07:05 PM~17333930-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

GETTIN CLOSE......


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> Holy Chit Your Getting Down Bro... Sorry I Came By Late Headed By Juans House To Pick Him Up To Go To Matts But Someone Died Or Something On His Street They Had It Blocked...  J/K Someones House Burned Up..
> Than Kicked It At Matt For A Bit... But I'll Be There Tonight Not Sure What Time Tho.....  Kid Has Practice ...
> 
> You Getting Down Bro..
> Thanx Alex.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE+Apr 29 2010, 09:09 AM~17339207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Apr 29 2010, 09:18 AM~17339243
> *GETTIN CLOSE......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

What's going down homies, i just wanted to go ahead and get this up for yall, we finally got a time and place for our fajita plate sale, tickets on sale now, plate sale will be on the 12th of June at the Oriellys on the corner of Hemphill and Berry. contact me, mike, or any of the Ft. Worth Rollerz Only Members...thanks for your support, hope you all can come out and chill...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 29 2010, 10:31 AM~17339740
> *What's going down homies, i just wanted to go ahead and get this up for yall, we finally got a time and place for our fajita plate sale, tickets on sale now, plate sale will be on the 12th of June at the Oriellys on the corner of Hemphill and Berry.  contact me, mike, or any of the Ft. Worth Rollerz Only Members...thanks for your support, hope you all can come out and chill...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 29 2010, 10:31 AM~17339740
> *What's going down homies, i just wanted to go ahead and get this up for yall, we finally got a time and place for our fajita plate sale, tickets on sale now, plate sale will be on the 12th of June at the Oriellys on the corner of Hemphill and Berry.  contact me, mike, or any of the Ft. Worth Rollerz Only Members...thanks for your support, hope you all can come out and chill...
> 
> 
> ...



I Need 3 Of Those....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Apr 29 2010, 10:31 AM~17339740
> *What's going down homies, i just wanted to go ahead and get this up for yall, we finally got a time and place for our fajita plate sale, tickets on sale now, plate sale will be on the 12th of June at the Oriellys on the corner of Hemphill and Berry.  contact me, mike, or any of the Ft. Worth Rollerz Only Members...thanks for your support, hope you all can come out and chill...
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice flier. I pick one up at ULC


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2010, 02:07 PM~17332086
> *:0
> *


What up ALEX as soon as I get rid of my 1968 Chevy Caprice project F/S or Trade located in West Covina THEN IT TIME FOR THE BABY LAC


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

1968 Chevy Caprice in CALI Project for sale 

Aso Soon me and my son can get rid of this and make room I can start working my BABY LAC


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 29 2010, 05:45 AM~17338679
> *out for the season
> *


looking good bro


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2010, 10:41 AM~17339845
> *I Need 3 Of Those....
> *



I got you and Chris on satrday at the swap meet.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up OSO! How was Galveston?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 29 2010, 08:59 AM~17340034
> *looking good bro
> *


Thanx bro


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 29 2010, 06:45 AM~17338679
> *out for the season
> *



Damn it should come out this year seein how we gonna be playin the super bowl in our own backyard! :biggrin: 

Good luck with it and keep up the good work. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 29 2010, 09:23 AM~17340281
> *Damn it should come out this year seein how we gonna be playin the super bowl in our own backyard! :biggrin:
> 
> Good luck with it and keep up the good work. :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yo if any one has a jack I could borrow for a few day I would appreciate it. Mine broke.


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

:wave: 

what up bros ready 5 de mayo?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Apr 29 2010, 12:40 PM~17341053
> *:wave:
> 
> what up bros ready 5 de mayo?
> *


Yes Sir... Gateway Park! Im There.. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 11:46 AM~17340546
> *Yo if any one has a jack I could borrow for a few day I would appreciate it. Mine broke.
> *


Dont Buy Those Cheap One From Harbor Freight... LOL J/k :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 29 2010, 10:59 AM~17340034
> *
> *


Whats Going Down Radicalkingz????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 29 2010, 11:09 AM~17340139
> *Whats up OSO! How was Galveston?
> *



OSO Went M.I.A... Checking Out The Chicas At The Shore.... :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 29 2010, 10:46 AM~17339904
> *What up ALEX as soon as I get rid of my 1968 Chevy Caprice project F/S or Trade located in West Covina THEN IT TIME FOR THE BABY LAC
> *



I Hear You Leonard... Get That Baby Lac Rollin... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2010, 01:18 PM~17341354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, Lil_Jesse, Marko57, juangotti


Whats Happenin Jesse, Mark, Juan ???
You Guys Going To Pates?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Lovs My Peeps :biggrin: :boink:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2010, 01:22 PM~17341395
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...











thats my hood


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 29 2010, 09:01 AM~17340051
> *I got you and Chris on satrday at the swap meet.
> *


put me down for 1 homie


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 29 2010, 07:49 AM~17339941
> *1968 Chevy Caprice in CALI Project for sale
> 
> Aso Soon me and my son can get rid of this and make room I can start working my BABY LAC
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2010, 10:26 AM~17341427
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 28 2010, 07:56 PM~17335762
> *Sup Juanito....
> OW SHIT WAAAAASSSSSSSSS UP J-RAY
> *


Whats good 80 Eldog you making by the swap meet this weekend???? Look for me and my bro we will have food and drinks oh and beer stop by homie!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GRLFHCeoyAY&feature=fvw


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 29 2010, 01:32 PM~17341481
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2010, 01:18 PM~17341354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Apr 29 2010, 01:26 PM~17341432
> *put me down for 1 homie
> *


Kool! Ill have ready for ya.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2010, 11:15 AM~17341333
> *I Hear You Leonard...  Get That Baby Lac Rollin... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 29 2010, 02:25 PM~17341933
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Damn!... Its Going To Look Sweet Cruisin The Streets Of The DFW...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Check Out My Homie "Crazy C" In The Mix KNON
http://www.knon.org/programs/phat-jam-thursdays


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up homies! :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, 8cutdog6, TheTexasGoldPlater, BIG George!, artisticdream63

Sup Brothers???


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 29 2010, 01:24 PM~17341415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 29 2010, 02:44 PM~17342146
> *wus up homies! :wave:
> *


Sup George. Post more pics of the Monte :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2010, 12:38 PM~17342086
> *:0  Damn!... Its Going To Look Sweet Cruisin The Streets Of The DFW...
> 
> 
> ...



I hope I just have to bring it here from CALI


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

FORITOS TTMFT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 29 2010, 12:44 PM~17342146
> *wus up homies! :wave:
> *


 Homie soon I will have this car here from cali .. it just sitting in my club's / club house 

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8cutdog6_@Apr 29 2010, 02:47 PM~17342181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: *TechniquesOG, 8cutdog6, juangotti, Loco 61, BIG George!, artisticdream63*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 29 2010, 11:09 AM~17340139
> *Whats up OSO! How was Galveston?
> *


I HAVE A 2 DAY HANGOVER... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2010, 11:18 AM~17341358
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, Lil_Jesse, Marko57, juangotti
> Whats Happenin Jesse, Mark, Juan  ???
> ...


 For sure , need find a front bench seat.

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 29 2010, 12:54 PM~17342259
> *I HAVE A 2 DAY HANGOVER... :0  :biggrin:
> *













:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 29 2010, 02:59 PM~17342309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 29 2010, 12:54 PM~17342259
> *I HAVE A 2 DAY HANGOVER... :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 29 2010, 02:59 PM~17342309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 02:52 PM~17342243
> *
> 
> 
> ...











:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8cutdog6_@Apr 29 2010, 03:04 PM~17342354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Long And Elm St?? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8cutdog6_@Apr 29 2010, 02:50 PM~17342220
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Apr 29 2010, 02:57 PM~17342292
> *For sure , need find a front bench seat.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


  Check Out The Swap Meet Dis Weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8cutdog6_@Apr 29 2010, 03:04 PM~17342354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real Talk!!  
Pappas, meat and beans!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 29 2010, 02:34 PM~17342617
> *Real Talk!!
> Pappas, meat and beans!!
> *



we gotta go there next time !


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up foritos !!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 29 2010, 03:34 PM~17342617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup Ramon??


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Apr 29 2010, 03:44 PM~17342680
> *What's up foritos !!!
> *



Wassup Mr. Raymond!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2010, 03:19 PM~17342502
> *Long And Elm St??  :0
> *


CHILLEN ON ELM. 
Got memories on that block.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 29 2010, 03:42 PM~17342668
> *we gotta go there next time !
> *


Its overated.... :|


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 03:22 PM~17342950
> *Its overated.... :|
> *


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

uote=Loco 61,Apr 29 2010, 01:45 PM~17342701]
Lets Go... :biggrin: 
Sup Ramon??
[/quote]
What's up Alex how's the 61 coming along ! Can't wait to see that bad boy rolling on the streets of the funk !


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

uote=$Money Mike$,Apr 29 2010, 02:08 PM~17342862]
Wassup Mr. Raymond!
[/quote]
What's going on Mike ! Man its a nice day today but a lil hot but its kool just to go rolling ! To bad its a thursday and not a sat !!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 04:22 PM~17342950
> *Its overated.... :|
> *


Hey Hey Hey Theres Only One Way To Find Out Its To Try It Out For My Self...  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> uote=Loco 61,Apr 29 2010, 01:45 PM~17342701]
> Lets Go... :biggrin:
> Sup Ramon??


What's up Alex how's the 61 coming along ! Can't wait to see that bad boy rolling on the streets of the funk !
[/quote]
I Havent Had A Chance To Work On It But Once Its Done Im Going Everywhere Yaaaaaaaaaaahooooo! LOL Hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wave: :wave: SUP FOROS!?!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 04:21 PM~17342940
> *CHILLEN ON ELM.
> Got memories on that block.
> *


Me Too.... :biggrin: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 29 2010, 04:49 PM~17343200
> *:wave:  :wave: SUP FOROS!?!
> *



Sup Osssssssssssssssssssoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bout to head to the movie premier.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HEARTBREAKER_@Apr 29 2010, 05:49 PM~17343798
> *
> *


Whats up Alfredo? whens the next bbq. aint seen any of the fools from the west in a good minute.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Wasssapening homies! :biggrin:


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 03:49 PM~17343808
> *Whats up Alfredo?  whens the next bbq. aint seen any of the fools from the west in a good minute.
> *


shit homie we might have one this weekend ?? ill hit u up so u can roll by n kick it


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

what do you need to put the a arms bushings back to the arms when extending them???machine of some kind..imma attempt to extend my shit 5 inches to get em straight this week if it dont rain hopefully..but anyways i was just wondering..  




cinco de mayo picnic at gateway?? :0


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 29 2010, 04:27 PM~17344160
> *what do you need to put the a arms bushings back to the arms when extending them???machine of some kind..imma attempt to extend my shit 5 inches to get em straight this week if it dont rain hopefully..but anyways i was just wondering..
> cinco de mayo picnic at gateway?? :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 29 2010, 06:27 PM~17344160
> *what do you need to put the a arms bushings back to the arms when extending them???machine of some kind..imma attempt to extend my shit 5 inches to get em straight this week if it dont rain hopefully..but anyways i was just wondering..
> cinco de mayo picnic at gateway?? :0
> *


Germain u gona havr to fix n reinforce your ears. Call me when u have a chance


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Elpintor, $Money Mike$, BAD TIMES 79

:wave: 
Sup Albert N Mike


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

QUE ONDA HOMIE :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Apr 29 2010, 07:32 PM~17344747
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE :wave:
> *


Nada, just checkin in before I head out again.


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 29 2010, 05:35 PM~17344761
> *Nada, just checkin in before I head out again.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> uote=$Money Mike$,Apr 29 2010, 02:08 PM~17342862]
> Wassup Mr. Raymond!


What's going on Mike ! Man its a nice day today but a lil hot but its kool just to go rolling ! To bad its a thursday and not a sat !!!
[/quote]


I hear ya bro! I got some tunes now so ill br cruisin as much as possible this weekend. Are u goin to Gateway park this weekend?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 29 2010, 07:31 PM~17344733
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Elpintor, $Money Mike$, BAD TIMES 79
> 
> ...


Qvo Danny! man u puttin in the overtime que no!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 29 2010, 06:27 PM~17344160
> *what do you need to put the a arms bushings back to the arms when extending them???machine of some kind..imma attempt to extend my shit 5 inches to get em straight this week if it dont rain hopefully..but anyways i was just wondering..
> cinco de mayo picnic at gateway?? :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 29 2010, 02:59 PM~17342309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fuckin hallerious!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2010, 12:13 PM~17341314
> *Whats Going Down Radicalkingz????
> *


chillin bought this car lift for $200 on craigslist let my homeboy tony put his blazer on it he was da crash







test dummy lol :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Apr 29 2010, 05:54 PM~17343859-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im down


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 29 2010, 06:27 PM~17344160
> *what do you need to put the a arms bushings back to the arms when extending them???machine of some kind..imma attempt to extend my shit 5 inches to get em straight this week if it dont rain hopefully..but anyways i was just wondering..
> cinco de mayo picnic at gateway?? :0
> *


5 inches?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 10:46 AM~17340546
> *Yo if any one has a jack I could borrow for a few day I would appreciate it. Mine broke.
> *


hit me up i got a couple


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 29 2010, 10:54 PM~17347088
> *hit me up i got a couple
> *


Im off all day tomorrow. what time is good for you?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> Im off all day tomorrow. what time is good for you?
> [/quote
> anytime after 9 am


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

whats crackin ramon how you been :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> > Im off all day tomorrow. what time is good for you?
> > [/quote
> > anytime after 9 am
> 
> ...


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 10:02 PM~17347202
> *cool. Ill call the number in your sig
> *


cool


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

uote=$Money Mike$,Apr 29 2010, 05:38 PM~17344803]
What's going on Mike ! Man its a nice day today but a lil hot but its kool just to go rolling ! To bad its a thursday and not a sat !!!
[/quote]
I hear ya bro! I got some tunes now so ill br cruisin as much as possible this weekend. Are u goin to Gateway park this weekend?
[/quote]
Its this weekend ! When and what day ?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wasssup Juan n Raymond! THE NITE CREW IS ON THE CLOCK NOW! 


How was the movie?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 29 2010, 11:12 PM~17347335
> *Wasssup Juan n Raymond! THE NITE CREW IS ON THE CLOCK NOW!
> How was the movie?
> *


Movie was good. a few scenes I was not interested in but the movie was good.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> uote=$Money Mike$,Apr 29 2010, 05:38 PM~17344803]
> What's going on Mike ! Man its a nice day today but a lil hot but its kool just to go rolling ! To bad its a thursday and not a sat !!!


I hear ya bro! I got some tunes now so ill br cruisin as much as possible this weekend. Are u goin to Gateway park this weekend?
[/quote]
Its this weekend ! When and what day ?
[/quote]

Sorry if my posts are kind of slow. I'm on my phone. I'm chillen here in Austin. 

But yeah I'm under the impression that its this sunday. I'm wonderin if maybe some of u guys wanna meet up at hernandezs for some breakfast sunday morning?

Also its lookin like a real nice line up for the prom deal up in G-town on the 15th. Hope everything works out on ur end.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Funky Town


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Apr 29 2010, 11:16 PM~17347401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup bro.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup Oscar and Jose! Hope all is good on ur end! I'm goin to sleep now so aye nos vemos!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2010, 08:13 AM~17339601
> *Sup Augie?
> 
> *


SUP MR.LOCO 61 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yo Danny I got the samples. Color is dark for me bro. Ima stay with the color I have now.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8cutdog6_@Apr 29 2010, 12:47 PM~17342181
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY MY NIKKA EAST SIDE REPPIN FROM POLY

BUT I GOT MADD RESPECT FOR ALL THEM LOWRIDERS OUT THERE


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 29 2010, 11:12 AM~17341305
> *Dont Buy Those Cheap One From Harbor Freight...  LOL J/k :biggrin:
> *


DAMM ALEX I JUST BOUGHT ME A 3 TON THEIR :biggrin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

CHUCK NORRIS GOT OUR BACK


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FORITOS!!!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala+Apr 30 2010, 01:47 AM~17348699-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wut Up Oscar Good Kickin It With You Guys Last Night...  






TGIF!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Apr 29 2010, 10:31 PM~17346743
> *chillin bought this car lift for $200 on craigslist let my homeboy tony put his blazer on it he was da crash
> 
> 
> ...


Damn I Need One Of Those..... Dats A Hell Of A Price There... :wow:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 07:37 AM~17349467
> *    Last Time I Got A 2ton CarJack There It Couldnt Pick Up 2 Cars At The Sametime At The Wrecking Yard....LOL  :angry:  :biggrin:
> :ugh:
> Chillin Brother... O' yeah It The Weekend
> ...



Sup LOCO! I always miss the good stuff! Ready for the weekend.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 30 2010, 07:46 AM~17349496
> *Sup LOCO! I always miss the good stuff!  Ready for the weekend.
> *


Yes I Am Yup Yup.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 07:55 AM~17349528
> *Yes I Am Yup Yup.... :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP FOR TODAY HOMIES?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*TGIF!! Wutz good FOROS!!*  

Damn MAVS!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 30 2010, 08:23 AM~17349647
> *TGIF!! Wutz good FOROS!!
> 
> Damn MAVS!!
> *


ITS BASEBALL SEASON NOW HOMIE...

FUCK!! THE RANGERS LOST LAST NIGHT TOO... :happysad: :uh: :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 30 2010, 08:24 AM~17349658
> *ITS BASEBALL SEASON NOW HOMIE...
> 
> FUCK!! THE RANGERS LOST LAST NIGHT TOO... :happysad:  :uh:  :angry:
> *


 :yessad: Wut up Oso?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Alot of good thangs @ the swapmeet


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 30 2010, 07:45 AM~17349772
> *Alot of good thangs @ the swapmeet
> *


damn you're already there???.."early bird catches the worm".


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Cheech an chong is gonna be at the blockbuster on camp bowie today from 11 to 1  :420:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2010, 06:49 AM~17349803
> *damn you're already there???.."early bird catches the worm".
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 30 2010, 08:21 AM~17349642
> *WHATS UP FOR TODAY HOMIES?
> *


Just Working Like Alwayz :angry: :biggrin: Its Cool Tho


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Apr 30 2010, 09:02 AM~17349873
> *Cheech an chong is gonna be at the blockbuster on camp bowie today from 11 to 1   :420:
> *



Wish I could go. I'm in austin and can't make it. Hey Alex.....are u goin? Is anybody goin? Take some pics!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 30 2010, 08:45 AM~17349772
> *Alot of good thangs @ the swapmeet
> *


You At The Swap Meet Right Now..??? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 30 2010, 09:20 AM~17349970
> *Wish I could go. I'm in austin and can't make it. Hey Alex.....are u goin? Is anybody goin? Take some pics!
> *


I'll See If I Can Roll By There... Hey Does Anyone have The Address ??? :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Random Picture Friday :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 09:22 AM~17349983
> *I'll See If I Can Roll By There... Hey Does Anyone have The Address ???  :happysad:
> *



I think its south of I-30.


----------



## kevo (Apr 27, 2010)

i thiiiiiink it's this one... http://www.blockbuster.com/action/stores/s...ositionNumber=4


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Apr 30 2010, 09:39 AM~17350080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Fellas I'll Roll By And Take Some Pics... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

How About Some Brazilian Twins....  


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 30 2010, 08:36 AM~17349715
> *:yessad: Wut up Oso?
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE... TRYIN TO MAKE SOME $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

View My Video


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 30 2010, 10:04 AM~17350287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 07:52 AM~17350174
> *
> 
> 
> ...



you getting soft on me HOMIE lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 30 2010, 10:07 AM~17350308
> *you getting soft on me HOMIE  lol
> *


Took A Pic Before I Put It Under My Tire LOl J/K Dont You Think He Looks Cute???? :roflmao:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 30 2010, 10:10 AM~17350351
> *
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 08:08 AM~17350322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 08:15 AM~17350386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 08:18 AM~17350410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :boink: :sprint: :naughty:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:boink: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wow: :thumbsup: :worship: :naughty: :boink: :h5:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 07:21 AM~17349977
> *You At The Swap Meet Right Now..???  :0
> *


yes sir


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 30 2010, 10:27 AM~17350482
> *yes sir
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What's up homies :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 08:23 AM~17350452
> *  [img] :boink:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b][/quote]
> :wow: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Apr 30 2010, 10:29 AM~17350496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Your Moving Fast David... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 08:33 AM~17350519
> *Whats Poping Jesse??
> LOL    Your Moving Fast David... :biggrin:
> *


On break at work homie :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 30 2010, 10:36 AM~17350540
> *On break at work homie  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Im ready!! :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 30 2010, 10:43 AM~17350583
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I Need One Of Those.... :happysad:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 10:46 AM~17350596
> *I Need One Of Those....  :happysad:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 10:46 AM~17350596
> *I Need One Of Those....  :happysad:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Apr 30 2010, 10:54 AM~17350651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 30 2010, 11:03 AM~17350744
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.... uffin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 10:46 AM~17350596
> *I Need One Of Those....  :happysad:
> *











:roflmao:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

IS STREET LIFE OFF THE MAP?????? i cant get no one to call me back!!!! Anyone here with street life? if so PM me!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 30 2010, 11:05 AM~17350756
> *IS STREET LIFE OFF THE MAP??????  i cant get no one to call me back!!!! Anyone here with street life? if so PM me!!
> *


Fernando 817-806-6952


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Apr 30 2010, 11:05 AM~17350755-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 10:15 AM~17350386
> *
> 
> 
> ...


COCHINOS :wow: :wow: NOW MY WIFE WONT LET ME ON LAY IT LOW ! CUZ OF YALL! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SUP FORT WORTH


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: tgif


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 30 2010, 11:05 AM~17350756
> *IS STREET LIFE OFF THE MAP??????  i cant get no one to call me back!!!! Anyone here with street life? if so PM me!!
> *



Hey bro this dude named Saltine Kracka lookin for u. He got a topic bout u in LOWRIDER GENERAL. Check it out.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 11:08 AM~17350780
> *Fernando 817-806-6952
> *


get no response from this # i text and i call no response


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Apr 30 2010, 12:42 PM~17351512
> *get no response from this # i text and i call no response
> *


hey can you cut some custom bicycle forks. I have the cad


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1717743240.html


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 30 2010, 12:46 PM~17351536
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1717743240.html
> 
> *


WHAT THA FAWK??????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

the pain!


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8cutdog6_@Apr 30 2010, 01:18 PM~17351759
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just Got Back From Blockbuster..
Here Acouple Pics I Took


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

It Was Good To...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
MR1450 May 2005 37,364 87 0.84% 
Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 11,031 70 0.68% 
NIMSTER64 Jun 2002 45,686 57 0.55% 
*Loco 61 Aug 2007 10,269 56 0.54%* 
LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 120,327 47 0.45% 
MR. 79 FLH Apr 2006 9,803 47 0.45% 
TRAFFIC 58 Sep 2008 5,312 39 0.38% 
DOEPS64 Jul 2005 3,474 39 0.38% 
Ant-Wan Feb 2005 4,328 36 0.35% 
southside64 Jul 2006 570 35 0.34% 
:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Them tacos look bad ass


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 30 2010, 02:12 PM~17352151
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> MR1450 May 2005 37,364 87 0.84%
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LMAO at this pic :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2010, 02:13 PM~17352158
> *Them tacos look bad ass
> *


Look Good And Taste Good To :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

*WAS UP WITH THE TACO BELL 

TORTADA PINCHES BOLILLOS*[/B]









REAL TORTAS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Apr 30 2010, 02:21 PM~17352225
> *WAS UP WITH THE TACO BELL
> 
> TORTADA PINCHES BOLILLOS*
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll Eat Taco Bell But There Nothing Better Than Those Taco Trucks.. :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 01:24 PM~17352262
> *I'll Eat Taco Bell But There Nothing Better Than Those Taco Trucks..  :biggrin:
> *


TACOS EL PARIAN IS THE SHIT


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 01:50 PM~17351972
> *It Was Good To...
> *


I missed these were was these posted?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Apr 30 2010, 02:25 PM~17352265
> *TACOS EL PARIAN IS THE SHIT
> *



Long And Deen???


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

YEA TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 30 2010, 02:28 PM~17352281
> *I missed these were was these posted?
> *


Couple Pages Back And At The Meeting


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Apr 30 2010, 02:25 PM~17352265
> *TACOS EL PARIAN IS THE SHIT
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 02:31 PM~17352304
> *Couple Pages Back  And At The Meeting
> *


been working to much :yessad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 30 2010, 02:39 PM~17352373
> *been working to much :yessad:
> *


Work Is Good....  What Time You Guys Going Pates Tomorrow??


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Apr 30 2010, 02:46 PM~17352418
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Anymore Pics?? :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Loco 61, SEISKUATRO,SS, $Money Mike$, Marko57, Lil_Jesse, $Rollin Rich$ 82


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Apr 30 2010, 01:22 PM~17352695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Holly Moolly!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Apr 30 2010, 03:22 PM~17352695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

Now Post Some Up With Nothing On..


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Apr 30 2010, 01:22 PM~17352695
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks B's Hydros for loaning me a jack homie.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2010, 04:10 PM~17353026
> *Thanks B's Hydros for loaning me a jack homie.
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz+Apr 29 2010, 10:31 PM~17346743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It depends what time Chris fires up that grill... So Chris what time is that.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Apr 30 2010, 12:21 PM~17352225
> *WAS UP WITH THE TACO BELL
> 
> TORTADA PINCHES BOLILLOS*
> ...


THEYRE PRETTY GOOD ACTUALLY


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 30 2010, 05:03 PM~17353492
> *:wow: NICE .... it looks brand new. Good find.
> It depends what time Chris fires up that grill... So Chris what time is that.
> *


LMK what day is good for you bro.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SO WHATS UP???? GATEWAY ON SUNDAY????? WHO'S ROLLIN??


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2010, 07:07 PM~17354405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 30 2010, 08:04 PM~17354840
> *SO WHATS UP???? GATEWAY ON SUNDAY????? WHO'S ROLLIN??
> *


WE WILL BE THERE... :biggrin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2010, 08:18 AM~17350410
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :run:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2010, 05:07 PM~17354405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 30 2010, 06:04 PM~17354840
> *SO WHATS UP???? GATEWAY ON SUNDAY????? WHO'S ROLLIN??
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Apr 30 2010, 07:07 PM~17354405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Be there At 11 AM with My Grill :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:cheesy: :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ill be there about 11


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2010, 10:37 PM~17356072
> *Ill be there about 11
> *


Nice pics Juan. See you guys manana!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 30 2010, 11:19 PM~17356444
> *Nice pics Juan. See you guys manana!
> *


Not really but but getting there


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2010, 03:10 PM~17353026
> *Thanks B's Hydros for loaning me a jack homie.
> *


 anytime bro


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Apr 30 2010, 04:03 PM~17353492
> *:wow: NICE .... it looks brand new. Good find.
> It depends what time Chris fires up that grill... So Chris what time is that.
> *


the shop where i bought it from told me the motor was bad and i found a used one how you been doing danny


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2010, 07:07 PM~17354405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


A CUTTY AND A 64 :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

this shit keeps getting scarier everytime i take a nut and a bolt off hno: hno:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2010, 02:22 PM~17342950
> *Its overated.... :|
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8cutdog6_@Apr 29 2010, 01:04 PM~17342354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good people and good food!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup !!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Even planes wana hop the front end! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

well.....i was gonna be at the swap meet early....... but due to the abundance of teer....... i probably wont!!! See u guys later later! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 1 2010, 12:10 AM~17356812
> *:twak:  :twak:
> *


I went today and I cant say the same but I will say there is still better


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 1 2010, 02:30 AM~17357599
> *I went today and I cant say the same but I will say there is still better
> *


I agree!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 30 2010, 11:51 PM~17356681
> *A CUTTY AND A 64 :biggrin:
> *


A g body and a Impala is the way to go. :biggrin: 

*Texas Impala Builders*
:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:420:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 1 2010, 03:01 AM~17357707
> *A g body and a Impala is the way to go. :biggrin:
> 
> Texas Impala Builders
> ...



Let me joing the club! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 1 2010, 12:02 AM~17356752
> *this shit keeps getting scarier everytime i take a nut and a bolt off  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> ...



I See you Gettin Down Germain...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FOROS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 1 2010, 03:51 AM~17357819
> *Let me joing the club! :biggrin:
> *


X2 but mine wont be ready till 5 or more easters


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 1 2010, 05:47 AM~17357966
> *I See you Gettin Down Germain...
> *


I gotta get off my azz to do something with it ... Gotta get it ready somehow to cruise up and down hemphill


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Still no response from street life? some one has to know fernando


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 1 2010, 03:51 AM~17357819
> *Let me joing the club! :biggrin:
> *


welcome. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 1 2010, 12:28 PM~17359421
> *X2 but mine wont be ready till 5 or more easters
> *


me too. LOL you in :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 1 2010, 02:23 AM~17357570
> *well.....i was gonna be at the swap meet early....... but due to the abundance of teer....... i probably wont!!! See u guys later later! :biggrin:
> *


I got there early. It was hella wack. Only found one good place to buy parts and he was closing at 1. WTH...

But skim hooked it up with some tail lights extra cheap.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 1 2010, 02:47 PM~17360086
> *I got there early. It was hella wack. Only found one good place to buy parts and he was closing at 1. WTH...
> 
> But skim hooked it up with some tail lights extra cheap.
> *



That's kool! Skim is good peeps!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 1 2010, 07:10 PM~17361188
> *That's kool! Skim is good peeps!
> *


U get anything good.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

worked on it some more today


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 1 2010, 08:09 PM~17361463
> *worked on it some more today
> 
> 
> ...



dam you workin fast. :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+May 1 2010, 08:09 PM~17361463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2... Germain need a J-O-B. :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 1 2010, 02:47 PM~17360086
> *I got there early. It was hella wack. Only found one good place to buy parts and he was closing at 1. WTH...
> 
> But skim hooked it up with some tail lights extra cheap.
> *


 I got there a lil after u left.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 1 2010, 06:50 PM~17361661
> *
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 1 2010, 08:53 PM~17361680
> *
> *


whats going on Jesse. How is the linc?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS+May 1 2010, 08:24 PM~17361526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  will paint almost everything inside the engine bay...very little chrome :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Your doing a good job bro. Cant wait to start on my Imp


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Damn did not make it to the swap meet this year but I found this nice GTO for $4,500.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 1 2010, 12:30 PM~17359432
> *I gotta get off my azz to do something with it ... Gotta get it ready somehow to cruise up and down hemphill
> *


Ill be right behind you homiel LOL :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 1 2010, 10:06 PM~17361997
> *Damn did not make it to the swap meet this year but I found this nice GTO for $4,500.
> 
> 
> ...



:around:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

MOSLEY HAD THAT LOUD MOUTH BISH IN THE 2ND ROUND...     BISH IS STILL SCARED OF PAC-MAN!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Chill And Grill At Gateway Park In Fort Worth This Sunday At 11am.... 
Hope to see everyone out there.. I'll be there about 11am


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 1 2010, 01:47 PM~17360086
> *I got there early. It was hella wack. Only found one good place to buy parts and he was closing at 1. WTH...
> 
> But skim hooked it up with some tail lights extra cheap.
> *


  we had fun, we brought our cars to our swap spaces, grille was going and beer was flowing :biggrin: 










had the rag out there so it was easy to find us :cheesy: 










john brought his wagon and his elco










Last minute Customs were selling parts right beside us.










came up on a versailles rear end that made my day :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+May 2 2010, 02:52 AM~17363715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your 64 Looks Real Nice Skim... I Had A Good Time At the Swap Meet Yesterday Kickin It With The Homies...  Thanks Chris For The Drinks :biggrin:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

good morning peepsready for tha day  
:wave:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@May 2 2010, 08:31 AM~17364334
> *good morning peeps ready for  tha day
> :wave:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

See yall at the park


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2010, 11:00 AM~17364805
> *See yall at the park
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

nice ass day to be at the park and was there at gateway with alot of local peeps and it was cool and hope to see more next year :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool went to the swap meet today not much out there but I found this at a good price


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 1 2010, 07:59 PM~17361966
> *Your doing a good job bro. Cant wait to start on my Imp
> *


X1963


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Thx to all those who came out for our little Cinco de Mayo picnic and special thx to Latin Paradise for bringing out the DJ.. Once again the people at the dog park complained to the police, but the officer I spoke with said; 'Have a great day at the park' and then left..


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2010, 08:17 PM~17368198
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 2 2010, 06:34 PM~17368370
> *Thx to all those who came out for our little Cinco de Mayo picnic and special thx to Latin Paradise for bringing out the DJ.. Once again the people at the dog park complained to the police, but the officer I spoke with said; 'Have a great day at the park' and then left..
> *


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 2 2010, 09:34 PM~17368370
> *Thx to all those who came out for our little Cinco de Mayo picnic and special thx to Latin Paradise for bringing out the DJ.. Once again the people at the dog park complained to the police, but the officer I spoke with said; 'Have a great day at the park' and then left..
> *


Damn for real.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup peeps hope yall had a good time at the park i just got in a few hours ago from takin the kids campin in Oklahoma.... gota be up at 5am for work ....... It was a long weekend!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 2 2010, 09:34 PM~17368370
> *Thx to all those who came out for our little Cinco de Mayo picnic and special thx to Latin Paradise for bringing out the DJ.. Once again the people at the dog park complained to the police, but the officer I spoke with said; 'Have a great day at the park' and then left..
> *


WE HAD A GOOD TIME...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*Dont forget to come out for Memorial Day Weekend. Sunday the 30th. Philly Phil will be in the mix. and we will be grillen it up!*


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 2 2010, 08:08 PM~17368693
> *WE HAD A GOOD TIME...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> *Gateway Park Info
> We play on the softball fields, 4, 5, 6. Fields 5 and 6 are most easily accessible from the North parking lot. To get there, head East on E 1st Street off of Beach Street. Turn in to the Gateway Park entrance and follow the road to the right. Park in the lot near the football fields and walk North to the softball fields. If your game is on Field 4, park in the lots near Fort Woof, accessible from the park entrance on Beach Street. Alcohol is permitted at the park, but is not allowed on dugouts or on the field. *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Big thanks to the homies from Latin Paradise for throwing down on the music. Thanks guys!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: J-RAY, 80 Eldog


Whats up bro?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Any pics from today?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2010, 05:50 AM~17364082
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 2 2010, 10:58 PM~17369214
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


U like that. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 2 2010, 10:57 PM~17369205
> *Any pics from today?
> *


I got a few. 1 sec


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2010, 08:02 PM~17369248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS IT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 2 2010, 11:07 PM~17369300
> *THATS IT
> *


Heard you had fight night with no invite?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 2 2010, 11:11 PM~17369351
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Sup homie.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2010, 11:02 PM~17369248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i missed out..too hung over


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2010, 11:11 PM~17369361
> *Sup homie.
> *


Nada. Looks like a good time out there at the park. I wanted to go but I got out of church late so I just went to a benefit show Downtown Dallas.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 2 2010, 11:14 PM~17369384
> *damn i missed out..too hung over
> *


I was there all day. shut it down at 9:30 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 2 2010, 11:14 PM~17369391
> *Nada. Looks like a good time out there at the park. I wanted to go but I got out of church late so I just went to a benefit show Downtown Dallas.
> *


No worries homie. There will be more all over the DFW.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2010, 11:15 PM~17369410
> *No worries homie. There will be more all over the DFW.
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Glad everyone had a good time today.. Take care my friends..


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 2 2010, 08:10 PM~17369333
> *Heard you had fight night with no invite?
> *


 :dunno: WHAT U TALK'N ABOUT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 2 2010, 11:26 PM~17369561
> *:dunno: WHAT U TALK'N ABOUT
> *


You didnt invite me to watch the fight. I had beer too. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What's up everybody! I've been in Gainesville since friday nite. There was a Cinco De Mayo Spring Fling at the park there. I was reppin up there with DOWN FOR THE CROWN CC and STRAIGHT CLOWNIN CC. I'm still hungover from friday and then agaun on satrday "Fight night" watchin Mayweather at a homies house. Looks like Gateway was a real GOOD TIME today. I seriously need to catch up on some sleep. Laterz FOROS! 

Matt.....where did u go in Oklahoma? Turner Falls is pretty fun from what I hear!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+May 2 2010, 08:56 PM~17369194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to lake Murray its a cool spot to take the family and get away clear water and clean park... did you get the pic i sent you yestersay?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 3 2010, 07:39 AM~17371447
> *Sup Loco
> *



Sup Matt??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2010, 05:42 AM~17371455
> *Sup Matt??
> *


Back at work after a long weekend hows the 61???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 3 2010, 01:32 AM~17370484
> *What's up everybody! I've been in Gainesville since friday nite. There was a Cinco De Mayo Spring Fling at the park there. I was reppin up there with DOWN FOR THE CROWN CC and STRAIGHT CLOWNIN CC. I'm still hungover from friday and then agaun on satrday "Fight night" watchin Mayweather at a homies house. Looks like Gateway was a real GOOD TIME today. I seriously need to catch up on some sleep. Laterz FOROS!
> 
> Matt.....where did u go in Oklahoma? Turner Falls is pretty fun from what I hear!
> *


Sound Like You Had A Looooong Weekend To Mike.. 



> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 3 2010, 07:34 AM~17371436
> *
> I went to lake Murray its a cool spot to take the family and get away clear water and clean park... did you get the pic i sent you yestersay?
> *


Turner Falls And Lake Murray Are Pretty Cool Places To Kick It At...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Morning Homies! Thanks to the ULC for a great time at gateway yesterday!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 3 2010, 07:43 AM~17371461
> *Back at work after a long weekend hows the 61???
> *




Its Still Settin In The Garage... Been To Buzy Workin....


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 2 2010, 11:32 PM~17370484
> *What's up everybody! I've been in Gainesville since friday nite. There was a Cinco De Mayo Spring Fling at the park there. I was reppin up there with DOWN FOR THE CROWN CC and STRAIGHT CLOWNIN CC. I'm still hungover from friday and then agaun on satrday "Fight night" watchin Mayweather at a homies house. Looks like Gateway was a real GOOD TIME today. I seriously need to catch up on some sleep. Laterz FOROS!
> 
> Matt.....where did u go in Oklahoma? Turner Falls is pretty fun from what I hear!
> *


Turner Falls is a cool place i took my family there last year.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 3 2010, 07:44 AM~17371465
> *Morning Homies!  Thanks to the ULC for a great time at gateway yesterday!
> *



I Had A Great Time Yesterday Long Good Day With Friends Cant Beat That...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SUp Peeps I Thought I Got Banned There For A Sec.... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Back to work MONDAYS   

Had a great time at Gateway! Shut it down bout 9:30 :happysad:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

had a good times at gateway!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 3 2010, 09:17 AM~17371588
> * had a good times at gateway!
> *


 :thumbsup: See yall Memorial Day.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Sup


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2010, 07:08 AM~17371543
> *SUp Peeps I Thought I Got Banned There For A Sec.... :biggrin:
> *


SuP loco were the pics at homie? And why did you almost get banned :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2010, 09:08 AM~17371543
> *SUp Peeps I Thought I Got Banned There For A Sec.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: 
Y ... YOUR DIRTY PICS..LOL


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 3 2010, 08:26 AM~17372095
> *:0  :roflmao:
> Y ... YOUR DIRTY PICS..LOL
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rollin64


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:wow: :roflmao:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big $Mike$


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Apr 25 2010, 08:43 PM~17298456
> *wus up homies and happy to get the good feed back from all yall! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: BIG George!, Loco 61, $Money Mike$
> ...



Yeah I got the pic. looks like a mirror the water is so still. Nice to get away from all the noise from the city.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+May 3 2010, 10:23 AM~17372069-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :h5: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 3 2010, 12:43 PM~17373399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Lord Loco


Sup Juanito


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 3 2010, 12:43 PM~17373399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :twak: :loco:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 3 2010, 01:32 PM~17373917
> *Sup Lord Loco
> 
> *


SUp Matt... Just Poppin Bro??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 3 2010, 12:43 PM~17373399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Naked Man Climbs Billboard

Updated: Monday, 03 May 2010, 1:24 PM CDT
Published : Monday, 03 May 2010, 12:20 PM CDT

By Kevin Boie | MYFOXDFW.COM

FORT WORTH, Texas - A naked man standing atop a billboard is causing a commotion in downtown Fort Worth.

The incident is unfolding in the 2300 block of W. 7th Street, near Trinity Park.

The unidentified man is complaining that his family is dead, is begging for help and is reportedly threatening to jump.

Negotiators, using a megaphone, are trying to coax him down.

A witness at the scene, who refered to the man as "brother," motioned for the man to climb down.

Eye witnesses said there are several emergency vehicles in the area.
*This is ongoing.*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 01:51 PM~17374114
> *Naked Man Climbs Billboard
> 
> Updated: Monday, 03 May 2010, 1:24 PM CDT
> ...


Yeah i should have posted the story as well!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2010, 11:32 AM~17373909
> *I'll Post Them Up Later Tonight Or Tomorrow...    :biggrin:
> :naughty:  :h5:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 11:51 AM~17374114
> *Naked Man Climbs Billboard
> 
> Updated: Monday, 03 May 2010, 1:24 PM CDT
> ...


 This guy really doesn't like Monday's.... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@May 3 2010, 02:39 PM~17374560
> *This guy really doesn't like Monday's.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, theoso8, blanco


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Que dice gente!!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 3 2010, 12:43 PM~17373399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*JUMP FOOL*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ANY GOOD EMPLOYMENT LEADS OUT THERE? :happysad:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 04:16 PM~17375524
> *ANY GOOD EMPLOYMENT LEADS OUT THERE? :happysad:
> *


 :0 THOUGHT YOU HAD A JOB???? :happysad:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 04:16 PM~17375524
> *ANY GOOD EMPLOYMENT LEADS OUT THERE? :happysad:
> *


maybe you can try where that guy that was going to jump where he work at...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 3 2010, 04:19 PM~17375556
> *maybe you can try where that guy that was going to jump where he work at...
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 3 2010, 04:17 PM~17375542
> *:0  THOUGHT YOU HAD A JOB???? :happysad:
> *


Got sent home

Wed Thur and Today.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 04:39 PM~17375809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 04:39 PM~17375809
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Windy as a MOFO here in Denton! hno:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 3 2010, 02:19 PM~17375556
> *maybe you can try where that guy that was going to jump where he work at...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 04:30 PM~17375682
> *Got sent home
> 
> Wed Thur and Today.
> *


FILE UNEMPLOYMENT... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 3 2010, 04:46 PM~17375900
> *FILE UNEMPLOYMENT... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


They wont lay us off. said keep comming back.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Juan.....try the walmart DC in sanger,tx. They start like around 13 or 14 pr hour.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

or try BRIDGESTONE/FIRESTONE also.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 3 2010, 05:12 PM~17376227
> *Hey Juan.....try the walmart DC in sanger,tx. They start like around 13  or 14 pr hour.
> *


:h5: will do


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 3 2010, 10:43 AM~17373399
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :around: :around: :around: :around: didnt this same thing happen in dallas about a month ago


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 3 2010, 02:19 PM~17375556
> *maybe you can try where that guy that was going to jump where he work at...
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 02:16 PM~17375524
> *ANY GOOD EMPLOYMENT LEADS OUT THERE? :happysad:
> *











My bro was working traffic control where that naked guy was and when he left this sign was already up :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 3 2010, 08:16 PM~17378271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 3 2010, 08:16 PM~17378271
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 3 2010, 10:23 AM~17372069
> *Sup
> SuP loco were the pics at homie? And why did you almost get banned  :biggrin:
> *








































































































Here You Go Petester


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ONCE AGAIN BIG THANKS TO LATIN PARADISE FOR THE MUSIC.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Did some more cleaning on my Imp and found more rust that needs repair.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 11:51 AM~17374114
> *Naked Man Climbs Billboard
> 
> Updated: Monday, 03 May 2010, 1:24 PM CDT
> ...


 his family was there with the negotiators :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@May 3 2010, 09:52 PM~17379840
> *his family was there with the negotiators :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


I Think HIs Koo Koo :loco: Just Saw It On The News Looks Like HIs Done THis More THen ONce THe Way He Slides Down THe Ladder... LMAO!!


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2010, 07:55 PM~17379898
> *I Think HIs  Koo  Koo  :loco:  Just Saw It On The News Looks Like HIs Done THis More THen ONce THe Way He Slides Down THe Ladder...  LMAO!!
> *


yea dude!!!!! that fool had me out there for 5 hours   :angry: 

When you come from money you dnt know how to act i guess


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2010, 07:55 PM~17379898
> *I Think HIs  Koo  Koo  :loco:  Just Saw It On The News Looks Like HIs Done THis More THen ONce THe Way He Slides Down THe Ladder...  LMAO!!
> *


I saw that too


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY+May 3 2010, 10:11 PM~17380179-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 3 2010, 10:28 PM~17380453
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice pics Alex !!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE+May 3 2010, 11:04 PM~17381194-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THanks Raymond


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Alex thx for posting up the pic's from the Cinco de Mayo picnic..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2010, 07:30 PM~17379388
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats going on this weekend?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+May 3 2010, 11:21 PM~17381582-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking Over The World.... Going To Pick Up Some IMpalas Anyone Wanna Roll Hit Me Up.... Saturday 5-6 AM...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 3 2010, 11:27 PM~17381717
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2010, 09:16 PM~17381464
> *SUp Augie???
> THanks Raymond
> *


SUP MR. ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@May 3 2010, 11:42 PM~17382040
> *SUP MR. ALEX  :biggrin:
> *


Workin Late...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2010, 09:50 PM~17382160
> *Workin Late...
> *


You still working homie?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 4 2010, 12:41 AM~17382797
> *You still working homie?
> *


 :yes: :h5: Wut You Doing Up Late Jesse??


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 4 2010, 12:44 AM~17382826
> *:yes:  :h5:  Wut You Doing Up Late Jesse??
> *




:wave: sup Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 4 2010, 12:54 AM~17382910
> *:wave:  sup Loco
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, 91BLAZER325TX

Nice Avatar Pic :0


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

DoubleMint made it out this weekend. Lots of sleepless nights and hard work. 
















































you guys need to open up a A&M COSTOMS in cali​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

WTH! :420:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 4 2010, 01:43 AM~17383776
> *WTH!    :420:
> *



WORKING NIGHTS TOO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 4 2010, 02:48 AM~17383807
> *WORKING NIGHTS TOO
> *


Yup Than I Have To Wake Up Early To Go Back To Work... :biggrin: Where You Work At Bro?


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 4 2010, 01:55 AM~17383836
> *Yup Than I Have To Wake Up Early To Go Back To Work... :biggrin:  Where You Work At Bro?
> *


BEN E KEITH FOODS


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Look Like the Picnic was good Sunday

Sorry I'm in AR... doing another police course


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2010, 07:18 PM~17379152
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

God Morning Foros 




Good job on the pics Loco!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2010, 10:36 PM~17381908
> *No Problem John....
> Taking Over The World....  Going To Pick Up Some IMpalas  Anyone Wanna Roll Hit Me Up.... Saturday  5-6 AM...
> *


Where you going to? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala+May 4 2010, 04:02 AM~17384062-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup "Lord Matt" ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 4 2010, 07:20 AM~17384586
> *Where you going to? :0
> *


Lets Go Ramiro...?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 4 2010, 06:21 AM~17384590
> *Lets Go Ramiro...?
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good mornin Loco and Lord Matt!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 4 2010, 07:43 AM~17384685
> *Good mornin Loco and Lord Matt!
> *














Good Morning Money Mike..... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 4 2010, 04:02 AM~17384062
> *BEN E KEITH FOODS
> *



Are u a driver?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

MORNING FOROS!!  
Good pics Alex!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 4 2010, 05:21 AM~17384588
> *
> 
> Sup "Lord Matt"  ?
> *


Whats Poppin Brotha



> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 4 2010, 05:43 AM~17384685
> *Good mornin Loco and Lord Matt!
> *


Sup Big Mike 
:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juanito


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 4 2010, 09:53 AM~17385448
> *Sup Juanito
> *


Whats going on Matt. Hows the Fam bro?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL FOUND THIS IN OT. This is close to River Oaks.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 08:05 AM~17385527
> *Whats going on Matt. Hows the Fam bro?
> *


Doin god bro... Hows it goin on your end?



Sup Macias 
:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso

Sup Good Times :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 4 2010, 10:19 AM~17385623
> *Doin god bro... Hows it goin on your end?
> Sup Macias
> :biggrin:
> *


Might need a job again. Newbreed keep sending me home. other then that b.s.ing


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 4 2010, 09:19 AM~17385623
> *Doin god bro... Hows it goin on your end?
> Sup Macias
> :biggrin:
> *


hey matt!!!! how your doin???? how was the trip to okla???


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Macias, juangotti, 80 Eldog, theoso8, artisticdream63


whats up big homies???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 10:26 AM~17385669
> *Might need a job again. Newbreed keep sending me home. other then that b.s.ing
> *


Aldis DC is Hiring here in Denton!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 4 2010, 08:26 AM~17385669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was good to get away homie my kids had a good time thats all that mattered... Hows the Elco comin along i would love too see another one rollin the streets!

How you been bro?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Outlaw? Hows it been bro? Can i meet with you this week to get that other plaq? hit me up bro


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

What up yea What day you off this week?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 4 2010, 09:00 AM~17385957
> *What up  yea What day you off this week?
> *


Friday


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 4 2010, 10:29 AM~17385698
> *
> *



You Have A Good Bday??? I'll Get You A Beer On Friday...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+May 4 2010, 08:50 AM~17385017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Drs2288, TheTexasGoldPlater, Loco 61, rollin64


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco-Rollin64-Texas Gold Plater



Sup Homies


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Well I have officially been laid off again.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 01:14 PM~17387355
> *Well I have officially been laid off again.
> *


That sux bro! ill text u the # to bridgestone. 

Wassup Matt! Jus got off work. gonna go hit up the gym for a bit b4 I go home. I go back to work later tonite.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 4 2010, 11:14 AM~17387355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shot just up here at work homie still tired from the weekend i need to go back to the gym daymb holidays i gaind some lbs! Ha ha


Have a good one brother!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 01:14 PM~17387355
> *Well I have officially been laid off again.
> *


 :banghead: 

Dont Get On No Signs Now :uh:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 4 2010, 02:40 PM~17388047
> *:biggrin:
> *


  
nBjnK47piGI&playnext_from=TL&videos=f1z30v102Co&feature=sub


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 4 2010, 01:59 PM~17387730
> *:banghead:
> 
> Dont Get On No Signs Now  :uh:
> *


HUH?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 4 2010, 03:14 PM~17388371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 4 2010, 03:49 PM~17388679
> *
> *


I see what you did there. :scrutinize:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 4 2010, 09:51 AM~17385881
> *It was good to get away homie my kids had a good time thats all that mattered... Hows the Elco comin along i would love too see another one rollin the streets!
> 
> How you been bro?
> *


yeah i havent done anything to the elco cause first of all its my girlfriends and she is saving up some more money to do more stuff on it. she is crazy she is using it as her daily and its not in tip top condition. but its all good she doesnt mind and she is not complaining. Other than that ive been good bro workin hard and goin to school still. school is almost over so ill have more time for work.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 4 2010, 11:15 AM~17386723
> *You Have A Good Bday???  I'll Get You A Beer On Friday...
> *


aw thanks bro yea hell yea i had a great birthday best one yet.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 4 2010, 01:59 PM~17387730
> *:banghead:
> 
> Dont Get On No Signs Now  :uh:
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 4 2010, 05:58 PM~17390777
> *
> *


What's up homie!!!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61

sup loco!


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 4 2010, 07:16 PM~17390998
> *What's up homie!!!!
> *


CHILLIN HERE AT WORK MAN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 4 2010, 08:40 PM~17391297
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61
> 
> ...


Just Here Chillin Just Got Home... Now Im Getting Ready To Work...  Got To Make Dat Money... :biggrin: Yeah Right...


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 05:05 PM~17389325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPit903_@May 4 2010, 09:03 PM~17391558
> *TTT!!
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

got another job. same company woohoo


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 07:20 PM~17391786
> *got another job. same company woohoo
> *


Hell yea! Post some more frost videos....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I think youtube is temp down.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Qvo Mr Raymond! What's poppin! I'm back at work now. Gonna head to Tyler now.


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

3 Members: C-LO9492, *BIG George!, $Money Mike$*
_*Whats up Raza...*_


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 4 2010, 10:20 PM~17392706
> *Hell yea! Post some more frost videos....
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Good morning foros :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:biggrin: goog morning


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 5 2010, 06:53 AM~17396616
> *
> *


  



Good Morning Peeps


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2010, 09:20 PM~17391786
> *got another job. same company woohoo
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

WUTS GOOD FOROS! 

Gonna smell like glitter this Friday!! :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 5 2010, 09:55 AM~17397482
> *WUTS GOOD FOROS!
> 
> Gonna smell like glitter this Friday!!  :yes:
> *


Glitter Smells..?? Humm Didnt Know That.... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 5 2010, 10:36 AM~17397846
> *Sup Peeps
> *


Sup Matt Hey Did You Get Those Pics???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Feliz Cinco de Mayo Peeps!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2010, 08:41 AM~17397895
> *Sup Matt Hey Did You Get Those Pics???
> *


Yes Sir Lord Loco :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2010, 10:19 AM~17397667
> *Glitter Smells..?? Humm Didnt Know That....  :biggrin:
> *


Like dirty money!!!


----------



## impalaserg (May 4, 2010)

DGC!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 5 2010, 09:55 AM~17397482
> *WUTS GOOD FOROS!
> 
> Gonna smell like glitter this Friday!!  :yes:
> *


So that's the chicks name "Glitter"??? Tell Jade and Destiny ill be there later !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 5 2010, 11:02 AM~17398139
> *Yes Sir Lord Loco  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 5 2010, 12:47 PM~17399088
> *So that's the chicks name "Glitter"??? Tell Jade and Destiny ill be there later !
> *


How About Diamond, Wild Star & Sweet Junk :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Arts Tire *</span>
*(817) 834-1842 
2800 E Belknap St, Fort Worth, TX 76111 
<span style=\'color:blue\'>Customer Appreciation Car Show... **
Art Will Be Grillin Out

Saturday June 19th *​


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lmao. GLITTER!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 5 2010, 12:47 PM~17399088
> *So that's the chicks name "Glitter"??? Tell Jade and Destiny ill be there later !
> *


For some reason there is always a "Precious"! Cabaret North Friday Nite you down???  


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2010, 01:00 PM~17399235
> *How About Diamond, Wild Star & Sweet Junk :wow:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: Lets roll!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 5 2010, 01:53 PM~17399622
> *For some reason there is always a "Precious"! Cabaret North Friday Nite you down???
> 
> 
> *



Someone Say Precious???? :scrutinize:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2010, 02:15 PM~17399808
> *Someone Say Precious????  :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 5 2010, 01:53 PM~17399622
> *For some reason there is always a "Precious"! Cabaret North Friday Nite you down???
> 
> :wow:  :roflmao: Lets roll!
> *



Buck Wild Wednesdays
$1.75 Longnecks ALL DAY & NIGHT!
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 5 2010, 03:36 PM~17400497
> *Buck Wild Wednesdays
> $1.75 Longnecks ALL DAY & NIGHT!
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 5 2010, 03:36 PM~17400497
> *Buck Wild Wednesdays
> $1.75 Longnecks ALL DAY & NIGHT!
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 5 2010, 01:59 PM~17400710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just sent you that Homie!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 5 2010, 04:08 PM~17400813
> *I just sent you that Homie!
> *


HELL YEA... HAD TO BLOW IT UP ON THE COMPUTER... COULD BARELY SEE IT ON MY PHONE!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 5 2010, 03:59 PM~17400710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This Chic is Fine Saw Her At A Houston Show...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2010, 04:15 PM~17400864
> *This Chic is Fine  Saw Her At A Houston Show...
> *


YOU AINT GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT... :0 :0 :biggrin: 






































































PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 5 2010, 04:16 PM~17400878
> *YOU AINT GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT...  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 5 2010, 02:16 PM~17400878
> *YOU AINT GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT...  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!!!
> *


I second that we all know Loco dont go nowere without his camera well i can count for one?

Were some pics Loco i know you got some good ones :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2010, 09:19 AM~17397667
> *Glitter Smells..?? Humm Didnt Know That....  :biggrin:
> *



like poppuri.... o mas bien sweaty nalga....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

luis u right on the money with thats where we got it from


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2010, 05:52 PM~17402330
> *luis u right on the money with thats where we got it from
> *


:roflmao: i know, your brother told us you always tell him he smells like glitter....


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 5 2010, 03:59 PM~17400710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a nice piece of meat! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2010, 06:37 PM~17402219
> *like poppuri.... o mas bien sweaty nalga....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup locos


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

2 Members: blanco, juangotti
what it do Juan :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 5 2010, 09:10 PM~17403653
> *2 Members: blanco, juangotti
> what it do Juan :biggrin:
> *


chillen like a villain!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2010, 07:49 PM~17404061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hope alot of us can support the majestix picnic its been going on for a long time remember we are all in the same game and thats lowriding and family. we should support any lowrider events anywhere homies. it was cool as hell when we all were together at the six flag show and we all came together and had a good time lets support the lowrider scene homies to the end ride with pride LOWRIDER FOR LIFE :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 5 2010, 10:39 PM~17404655
> *i hope alot of us can support the majestix picnic its been going on for a long time remember we are all in the same game and thats lowriding and family. we should support any lowrider events anywhere homies. it was cool as hell when we all were together at the six flag show and we all came together and had a good time lets support the lowrider scene homies to the end ride with pride LOWRIDER FOR LIFE  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2010, 09:49 PM~17404061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie we will be there for sure ! :biggrin: and thomas that is true homie but alot of guys wont or just flat out dont drive to dallas but no disrespect it is just there way! so lets all support both or one its your choice and a well respected one by me so peace to those in the U.L.C AND U.L.A. ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup George


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 5 2010, 10:55 PM~17404870
> *Sup George
> *


sup homie and hows the fam?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 5 2010, 09:02 PM~17404965
> *sup homie and hows the fam?
> *


They have been doing good bro just getting big.. How have you been bro?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 5 2010, 10:52 PM~17404822
> *sup homie we will be there for sure ! :biggrin: and thomas that is true homie but alot of guys wont or just flat out dont drive to dallas but no disrespect it is just there way! so lets all support both or one its your choice and a well respected one by me so peace to those in the U.L.C AND U.L.A. ! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: juangotti, jbrazy, lac84
> *


Coming out Memorial Day?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 6 2010, 12:27 AM~17406002
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

GOOD MORNING Peeps :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2010, 09:49 PM~17404061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  


Good Morning Everyone...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> Should be a good one!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2010, 09:49 PM~17404061
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would attend this event but I am always on the paper chase!







But like always ya vatos be careful out there the haters are out there The laws aka pigs trying to stop me from making my cash! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 5 2010, 01:53 PM~17399622
> *For some reason there is always a "Precious"! Cabaret North Friday Nite you down???
> 
> :wow:  :roflmao: Lets roll!
> *



LOL! I doubt it. Ulc is friday and ill have my daughter with me. I would love to go. Maybe lunch there instead of hooters


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 5 2010, 10:39 PM~17404655
> *i hope alot of us can support the majestix picnic its been going on for a long time remember we are all in the same game and thats lowriding and family. we should support any lowrider events anywhere homies. it was cool as hell when we all were together at the six flag show and we all came together and had a good time lets support the lowrider scene homies to the end ride with pride LOWRIDER FOR LIFE  :thumbsup:
> *



Ill be rollin to both of them.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 5 2010, 08:52 PM~17404822
> *sup homie we will be there for sure ! :biggrin: and thomas that is true homie but alot of guys wont or just flat out dont drive to dallas but no disrespect it is just there way! so lets all support both or one its your choice and a well respected one by me so peace to those in the U.L.C AND U.L.A. ! :thumbsup:
> *


IT'S A majestix EVENT NOT A ULA EVENT.....


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

A few of the guys from different clubs and I from FTW will be cruizing in Gainesville on Saturday May 15th. Actually we will be taking part as drivers for 7 couples to their High School Prom. I have been contacted by a person in Ftw that the FTW Star Telegram may be interested in doing a small story about this. The basis of the story is that LOWRIDERS are not as bad as the stereotypes make us out to be.

If you think you might be interested in helping make the caravan longer for the prom that night and show this small town how we do it in FTW hit me up. Its not really to far of a drive. There will be food afterwards. My # is 940-727-1730. Or if you jus wanna go and stand in the audience that is fine too.

Thank You.





Loco are you available that evening? May need a pho-tog that night.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@May 6 2010, 08:58 AM~17407772
> *IT'S A majestix EVENT NOT A ULA EVENT.....
> *



Either way im kool with it. I would jus like to go and check it out.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+May 6 2010, 08:50 AM~17407713-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 6 2010, 09:07 AM~17407821
> *A few of the guys from different clubs and I  from FTW will be cruizing in Gainesville on Saturday  May 15th. Actually we will be taking part as drivers for 7 couples to their High School Prom. I have been contacted by a person in Ftw that the FTW Star Telegram may be interested in doing a small story about this. The basis of the story is that LOWRIDERS are not as bad as the stereotypes make us out to be.
> 
> If you think you might be interested in helping make the caravan longer for the prom that night and show this small town how we do it in FTW hit me up. Its not really to far of a drive. There will be food afterwards. My # is 940-727-1730. Or if you jus wanna go and stand in the audience that is fine too.
> ...



What Time Is It Mike That Would Be Pretty Cool... Let Me Kno


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2010, 03:15 PM~17400864
> *This Chic is Fine  Saw Her At A Houston Show...
> *


was up alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67_@May 6 2010, 09:34 AM~17407960
> *was up alex
> *



Sup Noel What You Been Up To ???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Off to work


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2010, 09:37 AM~17407980
> *Off to work
> *


Dont Have ToMuch Fun


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2010, 09:16 AM~17407859
> *What Time Is It Mike That Would Be Pretty Cool... Let Me Kno
> *


Im guessing around 6pm . Prolly drop off the kids around 7 or 8.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 6 2010, 08:53 AM~17407730
> *LOL! I doubt it. Ulc is friday and ill have my daughter with me. I would love to go. Maybe lunch there instead of hooters
> *


Its all good!


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 6 2010, 07:07 AM~17407821
> *A few of the guys from different clubs and I  from FTW will be cruizing in Gainesville on Saturday  May 15th. Actually we will be taking part as drivers for 7 couples to their High School Prom. I have been contacted by a person in Ftw that the FTW Star Telegram may be interested in doing a small story about this. The basis of the story is that LOWRIDERS are not as bad as the stereotypes make us out to be.
> 
> If you think you might be interested in helping make the caravan longer for the prom that night and show this small town how we do it in FTW hit me up. Its not really to far of a drive. There will be food afterwards. My # is 940-727-1730. Or if you jus wanna go and stand in the audience that is fine too.
> ...


cant wait homie


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2010, 08:35 AM~17407972
> *Sup Noel What You Been Up To ???
> *


working u now


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, show67, Sin7, BAD TIMES 79, diamondhill

Sup Homie Havent See You In A Min....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+May 6 2010, 09:40 AM~17408001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Hear You Bro... Im Hard At Work...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2010, 09:00 AM~17408126
> *Let Me Check What Time Is My Kid's Baseball Game
> 
> I Hear You Bro...  Im Hard At Work...
> *


need to go to the next ulc meeting to get my drink on/coronas/


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@May 6 2010, 09:51 AM~17408068
> *cant wait homie
> *



You and me both! Im jus kinda nervous wondering if we gonna have enough rides to cover. If all goes as planned we will have enuff. I would like to have more go jus to make the train longer. That would be tight as hell too.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Jus letting everyone know we will have the raffle tickets at the ULC friday night. Thanks for your support!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps Badass Day outside today!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 5 2010, 03:59 PM~17400710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Them titties look lopsided


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Outlaw


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 6 2010, 10:33 AM~17408348
> *Them titties look lopsided
> *


I Like Them AnyWayz :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2010, 11:08 AM~17408617
> *I Like Them AnyWayz  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2010, 09:08 AM~17408617
> *I Like Them AnyWayz  :biggrin:
> *


Me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 6 2010, 08:33 AM~17408348
> *Them titties look lopsided
> *


me lub some Titties :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Have Any Battery Cores Laying Around I Need Some Dont Matter How Big Or Small They Are Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I got one at the house you can have


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

Need a silver leaffer for my ride....... pm me with any contacts.

benny


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+May 6 2010, 01:25 PM~17409683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Nice 63...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 6 2010, 08:56 AM~17407747
> *Ill be rollin to both of them.
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2010, 02:45 PM~17410358
> *Cool I'll Roll By There Thanks Matt
> Damn Nice 63...
> *


thanks Alex ill have it out in acouple of months.working on engine. here is a pick of the engine..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@May 6 2010, 01:54 PM~17409874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PALMER...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassop Rick, Oso. Alex. Juan, EP63, Lord Matt! u guys goin to the ULC meeting friday?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassop Ricky Oso Alex Juan Lord Matt EP63!!!! u guys goin to ULC meeting fri?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 6 2010, 03:34 PM~17410800
> *Wassop Rick, Oso. Alex. Juan, EP63, Lord Matt! u guys goin to the ULC meeting friday?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@May 6 2010, 11:54 AM~17409874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 63 any more pics?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 6 2010, 01:25 PM~17410723
> *PALMER...
> *


X2 Palmer


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I would hit up Palmer My Homie is going to do mine in a couple of weeks gona try some different stuff ill post some pics of it











Sup BIG $MIKE$ Yes sir ill be there Oso is BUYING THE BEER!


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 6 2010, 03:48 PM~17410882
> *Nice 63 any more pics?
> *
















































its a work in progress!!!! but it coming along nice.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@May 6 2010, 02:05 PM~17410989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63+May 6 2010, 03:25 PM~17410718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll Be There....  I Need 3 Tickets...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 6 2010, 04:04 PM~17410982
> *I would hit up Palmer My Homie is going to do mine in a couple of weeks gona try some different stuff ill post some pics of it
> Sup BIG $MIKE$ Yes sir ill be there Oso is BUYING THE BEER!
> *


 :twak: :twak: YOU OWE ME WEY!!!!!!  :angry:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@May 6 2010, 02:05 PM~17410989
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a nice 63 homie ! Coming along real good can't wait to see it in person !


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@May 6 2010, 03:25 PM~17410718
> *thanks Alex ill have it out in acouple of months.working on engine. here is a pick of the engine..
> 
> 
> ...



That's a nice 63! Hopefully we can see it on the streets soon. Is that the one that Danny from D Shop worked on?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2010, 04:31 PM~17411166
> *
> I'll Be There....   I Need 3 Tickets...
> *


Aight then Alex! I gotcha foo! 



And Matt said that OSO is buyin the beer. Thanks Oso! 

HEY EVERYBODY!!!! MATT SAID THAT Oso IS BUYYIN THE BEER SO COME ON OUT!!!!!


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 6 2010, 08:24 AM~17408295
> *You and me both! Im jus kinda nervous wondering if we gonna have enough rides to cover. If all goes as planned we will have enuff. I would like to have more go jus to make the train longer. That would be tight as hell too.
> *


yes it would homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sweet 63 Homie


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> Need a silver leaffer for my ride....... pm me with any contacts.
> 
> benny
> LOOKS GOOD Homie


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

STILL FOR SALE


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@May 6 2010, 08:24 PM~17413005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


found me 4 of those knockoffs for 4 dollas each!!! so a total of $16. not bad at all :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 6 2010, 09:01 PM~17413332
> *found me 4 of those knockoffs for 4 dollas each!!! so a total of $16. not bad at all :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 6 2010, 09:24 PM~17413548
> *
> *


Sup Jesse???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2010, 09:24 PM~17413547
> *pics or it did not happen  :0
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 6 2010, 07:24 PM~17413554
> *
> Sup Jesse???
> *


Que onda loco :biggrin: Hey homie did u ever find them pics of my ride? :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 6 2010, 07:33 PM~17413668
> *Que onda loco  :biggrin: Hey homie did u ever find them pics of my ride? :biggrin:
> *


i found it homie its on your avatar LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

woohooo weekend!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 6 2010, 08:04 PM~17414069
> *i found it homie its on your avatar LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

hey matt thanx for swing N by to help me put the hood on


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Rollin 64 It was GOOD TO FINALLY SE THAT BAD BOY ALMOST BACK TOGEATHER! THATS A CLAEN MOFO! CANT WAIT TO SE IT ROLLIN 


Good job on it bro!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I need some assistance from some one who speaks spanish...Please pm me for the details. LOL


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 5 2010, 03:59 PM~17400710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 6 2010, 09:07 AM~17407821
> *A few of the guys from different clubs and I  from FTW will be cruizing in Gainesville on Saturday  May 15th. Actually we will be taking part as drivers for 7 couples to their High School Prom. I have been contacted by a person in Ftw that the FTW Star Telegram may be interested in doing a small story about this. The basis of the story is that LOWRIDERS are not as bad as the stereotypes make us out to be.
> 
> If you think you might be interested in helping make the caravan longer for the prom that night and show this small town how we do it in FTW hit me up. Its not really to far of a drive. There will be food afterwards. My # is 940-727-1730. Or if you jus wanna go and stand in the audience that is fine too.
> ...


Mke needs a few more rides. Any one else interested? Great Cause and you are in the STREETS!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2010, 11:28 PM~17415095
> *Mke needs a few more rides. Any one else interested? Great Cause and you are in the STREETS!
> *


Sounds like fun...I'm busy at my church's fair in Duncanville that day.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, *80 Eldog
*
Take yo ass to sleep. you got field day tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 7 2010, 03:32 AM~17416521
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Aw hell! The Night Crew! comin right along Lord Matt!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Mornin! :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 7 2010, 05:13 AM~17416870
> *Good Mornin! :biggrin:
> *


God Morning!! Foros :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:wow: :biggrin: tgif


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 7 2010, 06:53 AM~17416965
> *:wow:  :biggrin: tgif
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2010, 10:37 PM~17414428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TGIF!!  










Hey Alex is this the one you seen in SagNasty that 1 day!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz+Apr 30 2010, 11:35 PM~17356583-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They look alike but it's not.








Here is tha six trey


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2010, 10:53 PM~17414605
> *I need some assistance from some one who speaks spanish...Please pm me for the details. LOL
> *


QUE!! :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+May 7 2010, 08:20 AM~17417232-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2010, 08:36 AM~17417308
> *Thats It...
> Clean Ride... That one Yours Danny??:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Naa thats Big Bobs, he's from Plano. If I'm done early with it tonight I'll ask him to join us at the ULC.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 7 2010, 09:17 AM~17417530
> *Naa thats Big Bobs, he's from Plano. If I'm done early with it tonight I'll ask him to join us at the ULC.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2010, 11:28 PM~17415095
> *Mke needs a few more rides. Any one else interested? Great Cause and you are in the STREETS!
> *


Anyone Want To Cruise In A Honda???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 7 2010, 09:17 AM~17417530
> *Naa thats Big Bobs, he's from Plano. If I'm done early with it tonight I'll ask him to join us at the ULC.
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 7 2010, 09:53 AM~17417798
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 7 2010, 03:33 AM~17416780
> *Aw hell! The Night Crew! comin right along Lord Matt!
> *


Thanks bro it was a long night didnt go to bed till after 4 im tired!



Sup Foros


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Juanito for postin the pics it was good hangin with ya homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 7 2010, 02:10 PM~17420120
> *Thanks Juanito for postin the pics it was good hangin with ya homie
> *


no problem homie.you a fool. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Lookin Good Lord Loco!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2010, 03:28 PM~17420729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2010, 01:28 PM~17420729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Alex your bubble top is SICK homie !


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2010, 01:28 PM~17420729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right click save! Badass pic homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good hangin with u guys tonite at the ULC.Alex, Matt, Juan, Charlie, Bobby, John, DJ Juan,!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 7 2010, 11:41 PM~17424883
> *Good hangin with u guys tonite at the ULC.Alex,  Matt, Juan, Bobby, John, DJ Juan,!
> *


SORRY I MISSED IT... LAST MEETING BEFORE THE PRAYING FOR RUBY SHOW TOO...  BUT MY COUSIN GRADUATED FROM COLLEGE TODAY AND MY AUNT HAD A PARTY FOR HIM AT HER HOUSE... FAMILY IS ALWAYS FIRST HOMIES...  :biggrin: 

HOPE TO SEE ALL OF FOROS THERE NEXT SUNDAY... IT SHOULD BE BIG... BEEN GETTING CALLS EVERYDAY FOR THE LAST 2 WEEKS...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 7 2010, 11:53 PM~17425026
> *SORRY I MISSED IT... LAST MEETING BEFORE THE PRAYING FOR RUBY SHOW TOO...    BUT MY COUSIN GRADUATED FROM COLLEGE TODAY AND MY AUNT HAD A PARTY FOR HIM AT HER HOUSE... FAMILY IS ALWAYS FIRST HOMIES...   :biggrin:
> 
> HOPE TO SEE ALL OF FOROS THERE NEXT SUNDAY... IT SHOULD BE BIG... BEEN GETTING CALLS EVERYDAY FOR THE LAST 2 WEEKS...
> *


I WILL BE THERE. SUPPORT TO THE FULLEST!!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Made it to my first meeting tonight! glad to see all the homies that attended tonight! uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 8 2010, 12:36 AM~17425377
> *Made it to my first meeting tonight!  glad to see all the homies that attended tonight! uffin:
> *


you left early. we were still drinking :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

To all that made it tonight Blvd Aces,Rollers Only,New Wave,Street Life,Torres Empire,&Crist cc,Finest & Solo Riders
Me John & Loco were talking and we are very proud how everyone has stuck togeather & made the ULC come togeather & stay togeather. Im the first one to admit i do not make it all the time but i allways get Loco's E-mails every meeting letting me know what was said & what was going on Thanks Alex!


Big Props To John-Alex And all the People who stand behind the ULC Lets keeps this going peeps.. 

Also peeps we all Love the 817 we all know that! But Lets start Rollin out to Some of the Clubs Events that support the ULC...


Lets keep this goin me and my Family had a grat time thanks

Lord Big$Mike$- Lord Loco,God Father John, And Homito Juanito!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 8 2010, 01:14 AM~17425719
> *To all that made it tonight Blvd Aces,Rollers Only,New Wave,Street Life,Torres Empire,&Crist cc,Finest & Solo Riders
> Me John & Loco were talking and we are very proud how everyone has stuck togeather & made the ULC come togeather & stay togeather. Im the first one to admit i do not make it all the time but i allways get Loco's E-mails every meeting letting me know what was said & what was going on Thanks Alex!
> Big Props To John-Alex And all the People who stand behind the ULC Lets keeps this going peeps..
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 7 2010, 11:53 PM~17425026
> *SORRY I MISSED IT... LAST MEETING BEFORE THE PRAYING FOR RUBY SHOW TOO...    BUT MY COUSIN GRADUATED FROM COLLEGE TODAY AND MY AUNT HAD A PARTY FOR HIM AT HER HOUSE... FAMILY IS ALWAYS FIRST HOMIES...   :biggrin:
> 
> HOPE TO SEE ALL OF FOROS THERE NEXT SUNDAY... IT SHOULD BE BIG... BEEN GETTING CALLS EVERYDAY FOR THE LAST 2 WEEKS...
> *



Congrats on ur primo! We missed u at the meeting too. We had to buy our own beer. Matt said u were buyin??? Oh well its all good homie! We be seein u for the show on sunday. That saturday night prior we will be in Gainesville showin the rides in their HIGH SCHOOL prom. Gonna be a busy weekend. I'll be there but I will have to leave early cuz I gotta work.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 8 2010, 01:14 AM~17425719
> *To all that made it tonight Blvd Aces,Rollers Only,New Wave,Street Life,Torres Empire,&Crist cc,Finest & Solo Riders
> Me John & Loco were talking and we are very proud how everyone has stuck togeather & made the ULC come togeather & stay togeather. Im the first one to admit i do not make it all the time but i allways get Loco's E-mails every meeting letting me know what was said & what was going on Thanks Alex!
> Big Props To John-Alex And all the People who stand behind the ULC Lets keeps this going peeps..
> ...


We are always down to support the ULC, just want to give a big shoutout to my homie DJ JUAN, he was at the meeting last night, he is always supporting all the lowrider events!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 8 2010, 09:19 AM~17427010
> *We are always down to support the ULC, just want to give a big shoutout to my homie DJ JUAN, he was at the meeting last night, he is always supporting all the lowrider events!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 8 2010, 12:36 AM~17425377
> *Made it to my first meeting tonight!  glad to see all the homies that attended tonight! uffin:
> *



Hell yeah bro!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 8 2010, 08:15 AM~17426807
> *Congrats on ur primo! We missed u at the meeting too. We had to buy our own beer. Matt said u were buyin??? Oh well its all good homie! We be seein u for the show on sunday. That saturday night prior we will be in Gainesville showin the rides in their HIGH SCHOOL prom. Gonna be a busy weekend. I'll be there but I will have to leave early cuz I gotta work.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

OSO!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 7 2010, 08:21 AM~17417236
> *:wave:  Been real good
> They look alike but it's not.
> 
> ...


whos ride is this? looks like my twin....like to see it.
big ben


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@May 8 2010, 03:27 PM~17429089
> *whos ride is this? looks like my twin....like to see it.
> big ben
> *


If I am correct that 63 came from Cali Danny worked on it a while back


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.cowtowncincodemayo.com/Document...lish%20copy.jpg
Any one going to this?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 8 2010, 05:34 PM~17429376
> *http://www.cowtowncincodemayo.com/Document...lish%20copy.jpg
> Any one going to this?
> *


on my way now :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 8 2010, 06:38 PM~17429396
> *on my way now  :biggrin:
> *


Dre is up there. Have fun guys


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 8 2010, 06:31 PM~17429367
> *If I am correct that 63 came from Cali Danny worked on it a while back
> *


thanks Jesse!!!looked good though....big ben


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 8 2010, 07:36 PM~17429734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 8 2010, 02:01 PM~17428243
> *OSO!!!
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 8 2010, 08:50 PM~17431582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN THOSE THINGS LOOK BRUISED :0


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@May 6 2010, 05:24 PM~17413005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 8 2010, 11:50 PM~17431582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

when is the next fort worth cruise gonna happen????im ready :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TO ALL THE MOTHERS THAT SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+May 9 2010, 09:32 AM~17433373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Jesse, you are correct he brought these car from Califas.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 9 2010, 03:41 AM~17432789
> *when is the next fort worth cruise gonna happen????im ready :biggrin:
> *


It needs to be soon


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 9 2010, 07:32 AM~17433373
> *
> 
> TO ALL THE MOTHERS THAT SUPPORT THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> *


Happy Mothers Day to all the Moms out there


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2010, 11:46 AM~17434744
> *It needs to be soon
> *


X2


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 8 2010, 09:50 PM~17431582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Mike


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: juangotti,  Mike$, theoso8, 80 Eldog


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

met sum cool peeps out there in funky town today


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 8 2010, 10:50 PM~17431582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THOSE SOME TIGGO BITTIES :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 8 2010, 05:36 PM~17429734
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 9 2010, 08:04 PM~17437052
> *:thumbsup:
> *


good ass jam


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 8 2010, 11:50 PM~17431582
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where the booty pics at? :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/1718220461.html :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 9 2010, 08:37 PM~17437289
> *Where the booty pics at? :biggrin:
> *


go look in the subliminal thread. :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 9 2010, 08:38 PM~17437294
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/1718220461.html  :biggrin:
> *


nice project


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2010, 06:15 PM~17437125
> *good ass jam
> *


All three of his albums are good.... check out "Back Here In TX"... He has a red dirty country/kid rock sound to his band,,, he puts on a dam good show too!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@May 9 2010, 09:15 PM~17437584
> *All three of his albums are good.... check out "Back Here In TX"... He has a red dirty country/kid rock sound to his band,,, he puts on a dam good show too!!
> *


I will do that.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2010, 08:50 PM~17437396
> *go look in the subliminal thread. :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What's up Ft Worth riders.. Hope all the Mom's out there had a Great day..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I had a blast today spent time with my wife and my 5 kids at the rangers game.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 9 2010, 10:24 PM~17438203
> *I had a blast today spent time with my wife and my 5 kids at the rangers game.
> 
> 
> ...


Hope to see you May 30th


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I might just make time for that date but I am always on the grind so if things goes good I might stop by and holla at ya vatos for a minute. :dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 9 2010, 10:29 PM~17438243
> *I might just make time for that date but I am always on the grind so if things goes good I might stop by and holla at ya vatos for a minute. :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 9 2010, 10:29 PM~17438243
> *I might just make time for that date but I am always on the grind so if things goes good I might stop by and holla at ya vatos for a minute. :dunno:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 9 2010, 11:15 AM~17433858
> *
> 
> X2 ...Thanx you to all the MOMs n a Happy Mothers Day
> ...


Happy Mothers Day....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 8 2010, 01:14 AM~17425719
> *To all that made it tonight Blvd Aces,Rollers Only,New Wave,Street Life,Torres Empire,&Crist cc,Finest & Solo Riders
> Me John & Loco were talking and we are very proud how everyone has stuck togeather & made the ULC come togeather & stay togeather. Im the first one to admit i do not make it all the time but i allways get Loco's E-mails every meeting letting me know what was said & what was going on Thanks Alex!
> Big Props To John-Alex And all the People who stand behind the ULC Lets keeps this going peeps..
> ...


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:  We The People Are The ULC...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 8 2010, 01:14 AM~17425719
> *To all that made it tonight Blvd Aces,Rollers Only,New Wave,Street Life,Torres Empire,&Crist cc,Finest & Solo Riders
> Me John & Loco were talking and we are very proud how everyone has stuck togeather & made the ULC come togeather & stay togeather. Im the first one to admit i do not make it all the time but i allways get Loco's E-mails every meeting letting me know what was said & what was going on Thanks Alex!
> Big Props To John-Alex And all the People who stand behind the ULC Lets keeps this going peeps..
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 9 2010, 11:08 PM~17438674
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:    We The People Are The ULC...
> *


 


Hey Juan can u do a roll call to see who's gonna be able to make the PROM NIGHT CARAVAN to GAINESVILLE on SATURDAY MAY 15th?

Hey Ricky are u gonna be able to make it?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 9 2010, 08:04 PM~17437052
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Thx for the support bro!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 6 2010, 09:07 AM~17407821
> *who's gonna be able to make the PROM NIGHT CARAVAN to GAINESVILLE on SATURDAY MAY 15th?
> 
> Hey Ricky are u gonna be able to make it?
> *


ROLL CALL????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

M5Z9-QCmZyw&feature=related

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

iuKK85gbpz0&feature=related


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 9 2010, 05:45 PM~17436197
> *Sup Mike
> *



been a long weekend homie! I'm wore out. almost to McAllen now. 0Need sleep. How was ur day today?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wake Up MidNight Shift...

u2gvaDTpKMk&feature=related


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@May 9 2010, 09:15 PM~17437584
> *All three of his albums are good.... check out "Back Here In TX"... He has a red dirty country/kid rock sound to his band,,, he puts on a dam good show too!!
> *



Hey vato...... Do u listen to a band called NO JUSTICE?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2010, 12:48 AM~17439748
> *Wake Up MidNight Shift...
> 
> u2gvaDTpKMk&feature=related
> *



I'm still up and still drivin. how u doin?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 10 2010, 12:54 AM~17439797
> *I'm still up and still drivin. how u doin?
> *


Im Doing Good As ALwayz Bigg Mike... I Have Lots To Do And No Time To Do THem.... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

tHvoNmBLhVI&feature=related


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

a3O1RT392fY&feature=related


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2010, 12:56 AM~17439813
> *Im Doing Good As ALwayz Bigg Mike...  I Have Lots To Do And No Time To Do THem....  :biggrin:
> *



LOL!!!! Its cuz u always on LIL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2010, 11:02 PM~17439313
> *
> 
> 
> ...



THEY MUST REALLY LIKE CHURCH'S CHICKEN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 10 2010, 01:06 AM~17439897
> *LOL!!!! Its cuz u always on LIL!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Im Working At THem Same TIme Im On LIL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

20PBJFUSGm4&feature=related


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Im OUt... Good Night Fellas


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2010, 01:50 AM~17440253
> *Im OUt... Good Night Fellas
> *


Good night homie! I'm out too.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Fuck mondays :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 9 2010, 09:36 PM~17438993
> *
> *


Orale Alex what up Homie !!! I will be back Friday anything going on ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 10 2010, 07:26 AM~17441034
> *Orale Alex what up Homie !!!  I will be back Friday anything going on ?
> *


Benefit Car Show Oso Is Having This Sunday Coming Up...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rollin 64


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

off to a fresh start its monday :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2010, 12:02 AM~17439313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She Crazy... :biggrin: 


LOL Panther Town = Panther City = Fort Worth
 

http://www.pantherfountain.com/pantherstory.asp


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64+May 10 2010, 07:43 AM~17441092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 10 2010, 06:48 AM~17440935
> *Fuck mondays  :biggrin:
> *



I hurrrrrrrd dat!!!!!!!


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2010, 12:02 AM~17439313
> *
> 
> 
> ...


funky town talent!!! at its best :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2010, 12:31 AM~17439600
> *M5Z9-QCmZyw&feature=related
> 
> :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2010, 01:02 AM~17439865
> *a3O1RT392fY&feature=related
> *


nice tunes!!! all of them.....big ben :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Good morning Foros!! Juan let me know when can i go by your house to pick up the mat and if you still have the part for the bike?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

THIS SUNDAY!!!!!! LEXI AND RICKY AND THEIR PARENTS WILL ALSO BE THERE...





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=536930[/url]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 10 2010, 08:52 AM~17441384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Lets Show Full Support To This Event Foros.....


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 10 2010, 06:52 AM~17441384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We will be there


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up alex


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

morning homies! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 10 2010, 09:08 AM~17441464
> *What's up alex
> *


Sup Tomas??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wuts good FOROS!!!  



> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 10 2010, 08:52 AM~17441384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a Under Construction catagory?? :happysad: Dont matter i'll be there!!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 10 2010, 08:52 AM~17441384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WILL BE THERE HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:angry: I wanted to go my Boss is bein a Dick and wont let me take off ill try and roll threw for a min thou bro


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 10 2010, 09:15 AM~17441505
> *Wuts good FOROS!!!
> Is there a Under Construction catagory??  :happysad: Dont matter i'll be there!!
> *


GOT SOME EXTRA AWARDS SO BRING IT!!!!!!!! I HAD THAT ASKED ALREADY TOO... MIGHT ADD IT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 10 2010, 09:29 AM~17441593
> *:angry:  I wanted to go my Boss is bein a Dick and wont let me take off ill try and roll threw for a min thou bro
> *


 :angry: :angry: BEER IS ON YOU NEXT MEETING... AND SHOTS!!!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 10 2010, 09:32 AM~17441618
> *GOT SOME EXTRA AWARDS SO BRING IT!!!!!!!! I HAD THAT ASKED ALREADY TOO... MIGHT ADD IT
> *


Fuck it ill roll the 64 cause it aint that far!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 10 2010, 09:32 AM~17441618
> *GOT SOME EXTRA AWARDS SO BRING IT!!!!!!!! I HAD THAT ASKED ALREADY TOO... MIGHT ADD IT
> *


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 10 2010, 09:07 AM~17441459
> *We will be there
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 10 2010, 09:18 AM~17441526
> *WILL BE THERE HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 10 2010, 09:34 AM~17441633
> *Fuck it ill roll the 64 cause it aint that far!!!
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2010, 07:54 AM~17441133
> *She Crazy... :biggrin:
> LOL    Panther Town = Panther City = Fort Worth
> 
> ...


yezir


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 10 2010, 08:47 AM~17441371
> *Good morning Foros!! Juan let me know when can i go by your house to pick up the mat and if you  still have the part for the bike?
> *


Yes Friday homie. or any time after 8 during the week.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 10 2010, 09:18 AM~17441526
> *WILL BE THERE HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *



Hey George are u still goin to gainesville w/ me satrday?



Oso .....ill be there. Gonna leav prolly round 2 cuz I gotta work.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 10 2010, 09:41 AM~17441673
> *Hey George are u still goin to gainesville w/ me satrday?
> Oso .....ill be there. Gonna leav prolly round 2 cuz I gotta work.
> *


   DAUGHTERS 15TH BIRTHDAY PARTY IS GONNA BE SATURDAY OR ELSE I WOULD ROLL...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 10 2010, 09:42 AM~17441686
> *    DAUGHTERS 15TH BIRTHDAY PARTY IS GONNA BE SATURDAY OR ELSE I WOULD ROLL...
> *



That's kool bro! Happy birthday to ur daughter!


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 10 2010, 09:32 AM~17441618
> *GOT SOME EXTRA AWARDS SO BRING IT!!!!!!!! I HAD THAT ASKED ALREADY TOO... MIGHT ADD IT*


Thats my category haha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater+May 10 2010, 09:07 AM~17441459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope To Everyone There Homies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@May 10 2010, 09:50 AM~17441734
> *Thats my category haha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave: wats up ft worth homies!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

N e body got the password for the cabaret fourm n off topic?? Never Ben able to go there and I'm over 18 damet!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 10 2010, 01:19 PM~17443414
> *N e body got the password for the cabaret fourm n off topic?? Never Ben able to go there and I'm over 18 damet!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Dunk420


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 10 2010, 12:30 PM~17443508
> *Sup Dunk420
> *


Same ol shit bro!! Just being a new dad and Werk and tryn to get the vert back on the road!! 
Member the ride mr u and Juan took in tha vert b 4 I broke her down?? Man I can't wait to turn the key agin!! 

Man wats up n e body no how to get n to the fourm r wat! I've never Ben able!!

Wats the secret password :angry: 
I think they got sum tittys I need to c n there :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@May 10 2010, 02:24 PM~17443965
> *
> *


Have You Picked Up That Car?


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2010, 12:35 PM~17443549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is tha my ***** carlos in the back of the woods


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67_@May 10 2010, 03:19 PM~17444393
> *is tha my ***** carlos in the back of the woods
> *


yeah Thats Your Boy Right There... :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2010, 02:20 PM~17444406
> *yeah Thats Your Boy Right There... :0
> *


 que paso alex


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

i should have went. Lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67+May 10 2010, 04:27 PM~17444947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :420:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 11,596 149 1.61% 
~TRU~ Feb 2006 1,626 80 0.86% 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 32,732 80 0.86% 
keola808 Jan 2010 322 72 0.78% 
*theoso8 Mar 2008 7,009 58 0.63%<<<<< :wow: * 
Outlaw66 Mar 2009 3,621 58 0.63% 
EXCANDALOW Feb 2007 9,423 44 0.48% 
*Loco 61 Aug 2007 10,472 43 0.46% <<<<< :wow: *
1 LOW AZTEC Aug 2008 9,882 43 0.46% 
NewStart75 Dec 2009 831 42 0.45% 

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67+May 10 2010, 03:19 PM~17444393-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:scrutinize: :ninja:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 10 2010, 12:35 PM~17443044
> *:wave: wats up ft worth homies!
> *



Talked to an old friend today whoknows ur dad from his MIRAGE CC days. His name is Frank Rodriguez.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@May 10 2010, 06:43 AM~17441092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAYUMM I HOPE I DONT GET SENT TO HUMAN RESOURCES FOR LOOKING AT THIS AT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

pix of the 63


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 10 2010, 12:37 PM~17444083
> *Have You Picked Up That Car?
> *



Not yet brotha


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Whats Up Homies..


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@May 10 2010, 09:32 PM~17449577
> *
> *


What's up Mr.augie how the Lincoln coming along


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@May 10 2010, 06:43 AM~17441092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a good start :wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 10 2010, 11:00 PM~17449200
> *Whats Up Homies..
> 
> 
> ...


 Is that a rag or just a hardtop with no top? :dunno:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 10 2010, 04:15 PM~17444826
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 how much for that bel air?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL you wont stop huh?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 10 2010, 11:47 PM~17449727
> *how much for that bel air?
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:420:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64+May 10 2010, 10:05 PM~17448519-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any 61 Or 62 Germain?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+May 11 2010, 06:01 AM~17451516-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats Popin Money Mike ChA Ching, ChA Ching


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

We Didnt Even See This One.. They Must Have Already Sold It When We Went.. :angry: 
57 Chevy Rag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FelR_KIf_w...NAQ&feature=sub


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Morning Foros!!! :420:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by califas_@May 10 2010, 09:43 PM~17449690
> *thats a good start :wow:  :wow:  :boink:  :boink:  :sprint:  :sprint:
> *



YES Sir


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 11 2010, 05:32 AM~17451731
> *Whats Up Jesse??
> 
> *


what's up homie! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 11 2010, 08:09 AM~17451850
> *   We Didnt Even See This One.. They Must Have Already Sold It When We Went..  :angry:
> 57 Chevy Rag
> 
> ...


Nice find


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 11 2010, 07:30 AM~17451726
> *You Wanna Go Tomorrow???
> Any 61 Or 62 Germain?
> *


4 doors that's about it


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 10 2010, 11:46 PM~17449712
> *Is that a rag or just a hardtop with no top? :dunno:
> *


Top cut off


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 11 2010, 10:22 AM~17452746
> *4 doors that's about it
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 11 2010, 07:32 AM~17451731
> *Whats Up Jesse??
> Whats Popin Money Mike ChA Ching, ChA Ching
> *


makin dem pennies homeboy! Tryin to my my schedule lined out for the prom on satrday. Are u goin? Oh and I will have a support vehicle follow us up to gville and back home.	


the shop said my truck was fixed and its not. Switched trucks 5x in ten days. 



What up Raymond?? Where u at? 


Que pasa FOROS!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

NEWS SAID ITS SUPPOSED TO RAIN ALL WEEKEND...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 11 2010, 10:22 AM~17452754
> *Top cut off
> *


orale would been nice if it was a rag 64! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 11 2010, 08:09 AM~17451850
> *  We Didnt Even See This One.. They Must Have Already Sold It When We Went..  :angry:
> 57 Chevy Rag
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FelR_KIf_w...NAQ&feature=sub
> *


 damn nice rag 57 a bet it was a old white mens car that had it!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 11 2010, 11:22 AM~17453286
> *NEWS SAID ITS SUPPOSED TO RAIN ALL WEEKEND...
> *



Damn!!!!! That's gonna mess up erything. I'm gonna go pray now.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+May 11 2010, 11:19 AM~17453257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats My Thought... Yeah I Didnt Think It Was A Young Mexican Guyz.. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wow:
http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1735323690.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 11 2010, 12:11 PM~17453669
> *:wow:
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1735323690.html
> *



I Saw A Car On The Side Of The Road On I20 Last Saturday East Of Dallas..It Looked Just LIke This One.. :0 Clean Car


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 11 2010, 12:16 PM~17453723
> *I Saw A Car On The Side Of The Road On I20 Last Saturday East Of Dallas..It Looked Just LIke This One..  :0  Clean Car
> 
> 
> ...


I like em OG like this. But on the side of the road... :uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Yup yup


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 81.7.TX., Loco 61, 80 Eldog, miguel62, $Money Mike$


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

That sux on the Rain!

Sup Loco
Sup $Mike$


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 11 2010, 12:21 PM~17453766
> *I like em OG like this. But on the side of the road... :uh:
> *



Que pasa! ITS a small world. I was talkin to an old friend from my previous job and it turns out his wife is related to u. I've known him for ten years. Frank Rodriguez. He works at MBM I'm Lewisville.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 11 2010, 12:40 PM~17453935
> *That sux on the Rain!
> 
> Sup Loco
> ...



Wat up ESE!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

With the stock market tanking I may be look'n for a job.. Anyone got any leads let me know, nothing physical, I need to work with my brain....  

Also who's going to Gainville with us on Sat, sound off.. I'm also taking my bike and pedel car, gonna make a car show out of this... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 11 2010, 12:40 PM~17453935
> *
> HAVE FAITH YOUNG JEDI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

man that woud suck if it rains


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+May 11 2010, 11:22 AM~17454352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes it would 

Sup Juanito howa the new Job Homie


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 11 2010, 12:40 PM~17453935
> *That sux on the Rain!
> 
> Sup Loco
> ...


Whats Popin "LORD MATT"


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+May 11 2010, 11:19 AM~17453257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+May 11 2010, 03:13 PM~17455641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Afternoon Isela..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Its hot outside about to pass out! :burn:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey loco when are you going to let me ride to the hot spots to buy me another Impala? :dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

come to the memorial way picnic. Ill tell u all about it :nicoderm: -------- yo b i still got ur jack if u need it asap i can drop it off.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 11 2010, 03:21 PM~17455729
> *Hey loco when are you going to let me ride to the hot spots to buy me another Impala? :dunno:
> *


Sup Benito...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2010, 04:01 PM~17456104
> *come to the memorial day picnic. Ill tell u all about it :nicoderm: -------- yo b i still got ur jack if u need it asap i can drop it off.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

New Wave E.L.A will be celebrating this Saturday the 24th of April. 
After the break-up of New Wave in 1973 we re-united 
April 22, 2008 we are committed to the excellence of our cars 
as New Wave E.L.A will demonstrate in the very near future as 
current and former members of New Wave unite for our very 
first car show appearance of the oldest nostalgic car club EVER 
to make a come back. In-conclusion it has been a tough uphill 
battle and after 2 years together we are here to stay. 
Congratulations New Wave E.L.A for holding strong for 2 years now 
but from the heart holding it down from 1965 to 2010 45 years. 

Ben: President NEW WAVE E.L.A 

NEW WAVE (So Cal) San Diego chapter holding down the tradition since 1973....
OG's NEW WAVE ELA at SD chapter 35th...









NEW WAVE DFW - Formed in Feb 2009.. To date NEW WAVE DFW have rep'd throughout the DFW area, Cali 2009 - East LA car show Aug 2009 home of the original chapter, Imperials car show, Torrez Empire San Bernadino show.. KLIQUE 45th anniversary party.. This years; 2010 Phx LRM and get'n ready to go back to Cali and stand with the mother chapter.. 
And Hawaii :biggrin: 









Anyone interested in taking part in this come back of one of the oldest car clubs let me hear from you... For the bike and pedal car enthusiast we have opened a bike and pedal car chapter.. We encourage our youngsters to start off young and learn what Family, Pride and Tradition our.. 

Majestix picnic Memorial day weekend 2009.. Rep'n NEW WAVE DFW (North Texas)

1st Place: Best Traditional Lowrider


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

So you take that one rd! Go about 10-15 miles!! When you get to the gas station make a right!! Follow that rd about another 10-15 miles! Cross over the bridge and thru the trees! On the left you will see another gas station (ask clerk for directions to the "Players House" poof your there!!  

But if you want better directions come May 30th to Trinity Park!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> San Diego doesnt fuck around.
> 
> what it do!
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> > San Diego doesnt fuck around.
> >
> > what it do!
> >
> ...


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 10 2010, 10:00 PM~17449200
> *Whats Up Homies..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 11 2010, 01:21 PM~17454344
> *With the stock market tanking I may be look'n for a job.. Anyone got any leads let me know, nothing physical, I need to work with my brain....
> 
> Also who's going to Gainville with us on Sat, sound off.. I'm also taking my bike and pedel car, gonna make a car show out of this... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2010, 05:47 PM~17436215
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 :machinegun: :twak: :nono: :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 11 2010, 12:42 PM~17453949
> *Que pasa! ITS a small world. I was talkin to an old friend from my previous job and it turns out his wife is related to u. I've known him for ten years. Frank Rodriguez. He works at MBM I'm Lewisville.
> *


Yeah he told me too. That's cool. I haven't even known him that long. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

CHECK IT OUT...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 11 2010, 08:11 PM~17458620
> *CHECK IT OUT...
> 
> 
> ...


I like that Regal at 1:55 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@May 11 2010, 07:45 PM~17458387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 11 2010, 08:11 PM~17458620
> *CHECK IT OUT...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

net down. Cant answer any pms


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 11 2010, 05:26 PM~17457112
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 11 2010, 08:11 PM~17458620
> *CHECK IT OUT...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 11 2010, 08:01 PM~17458521
> *Yeah he told me too. That's cool. I haven't even known him that long. :biggrin:
> *



Yeah he's a cool dude. He used to hang with Mirage CC way bak in the day.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 11 2010, 11:25 PM~17461107
> *Yeah he's a cool dude. He used to hang with Mirage CC way bak in the day.
> *


Oh yeah...I didn't know that. I knew him from Skyline HS back in 92. So how did you guys start talking about me? The Vasquez huh?


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@May 12 2010, 01:17 AM~17462292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :h5:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 11 2010, 11:28 PM~17461136
> *Oh yeah...I didn't know that. I knew him from Skyline HS back in 92. So how did you guys start talking about me? The Vasquez huh?
> *



I told him I was goin to a show on sunday sponsored by Subliminal and I think you might have told him the same thing. He told me his wifes cousin was goin to the same one and told me that u might be going and said ur name and club name and I said HEY I KNOW HIM!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@May 12 2010, 01:17 AM~17462292
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!

Whatta way to wake up in the morning and see this! Today is already a good day.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 12 2010, 07:43 AM~17463397
> *NICE!!!!!!!!
> 
> Whatta way to wake up in the morning and see this! Today is already a good day.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

que ole foros!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 12 2010, 07:36 AM~17463377
> *I told him I was goin to a show on sunday sponsored by Subliminal and I think you might have told him the same thing. He told me his wifes cousin was goin to the same one and told me that u might be going and said ur name and club name and I said HEY I KNOW HIM!!!
> *


Orale. So I guess the word is getting around pretty good about the Praying for Ruby show. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 12 2010, 09:30 AM~17463922
> *Orale. So I guess the word is getting around pretty good about the Praying for Ruby show. :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 11 2010, 04:09 PM~17456195
> *New Wave E.L.A will be celebrating this Saturday the 24th of April.
> After the break-up of New Wave in 1973 we re-united
> April 22, 2008 we are committed to the excellence of our cars
> ...


good job!! :thumbsup:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> > San Diego doesnt fuck around.
> >
> > what it do!
> >
> > ...


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2010, 10:15 AM~17464281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice is this the one up 35???


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2010, 10:15 AM~17464281
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Have A Feeling Its Going To Be Raining Tomorrow Til Monday... :angry:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2010, 11:38 AM~17465032
> *I Have A Feeling Its Going To Be Raining Tomorrow Til Monday...  :angry:
> *



shut your mouth! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 12 2010, 11:41 AM~17465070
> *shut your mouth!  :biggrin:
> *


 :| 









I'll Shut My Moufff


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2010, 10:38 AM~17465032
> *I Have A Feeling Its Going To Be Raining Tomorrow Til Monday...  :angry:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

I know someone selling a 64 impala!!! Its solid but needs to be work on. Its in the South Side Ft. worth. :sprint:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 12 2010, 11:53 AM~17465162
> *I know someone selling a 64 impala!!! Its solid but needs to be work on. Its in the South Side Ft. worth.  :sprint:
> *



Sup Ramiro ?? You Have Any Pics???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2010, 11:38 AM~17465032
> *I Have A Feeling Its Going To Be Raining Tomorrow Til Monday...  :angry:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 11 2010, 03:18 PM~17455691
> *:wave:
> 
> Good Afternoon Isela..
> *



wats up alex...how ya been?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214


:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Good Afternoon Isela..


wats up alex...how ya been?
[/quote]
Paper Chasing.... How About Your Self??


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2010, 12:35 PM~17465550
> *
> Paper Chasing....  How About Your Self??
> *




calm down gangsta lol...just working...constantly counting down to the weekend :cheesy:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2010, 10:38 AM~17465032
> *I Have A Feeling Its Going To Be Raining Tomorrow Til Monday...  :angry:
> *


dam :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2010, 10:54 AM~17465178
> *:420:
> 
> 
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 12 2010, 10:41 AM~17465070
> *shut your mouth!  :biggrin:
> *


calmate pinche carlos


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 12 2010, 01:01 PM~17465792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOhh CHIT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 12 2010, 12:36 PM~17465558
> *calm down gangsta lol...just working...constantly counting down to the weekend :cheesy:
> *



Dont Count Down For The Weekend That Makes You Old Faster... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2010, 01:49 PM~17466252
> *Dont Count Down For The Weekend That Makes You Old Faster... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 

yea now that you mentioned it...hmmm not a good idea...after 25 ima start counting backwards! still got 2 more years to go :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:yawn:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show67_@May 12 2010, 12:29 PM~17466064
> *calmate pinche carlos
> *


whats up dog :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 12 2010, 12:36 PM~17465558
> *constantly counting down to the weekend :cheesy: </span></span></span>
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>you can count?[/SIZE] :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 12 2010, 03:16 PM~17467459
> *whats up dog  :biggrin:
> *


que paso oscar kuando nos echamos unas frias /coronas/


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 12 2010, 04:28 PM~17467578
> *you can count?[/SIZE] :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:nosad: :nosad: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

If weather permits.... WHOS DOWN TO ROLL TO GAINESVILLE ON SATURDAY????


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2010, 10:55 AM~17465186
> *Sup Ramiro ?? You Have Any Pics???
> *


Not much Alex!! You probably know the guy he the son to the guy that owns moldamex (they do molds for cast stone). Ill go by his house and take some pics.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 12 2010, 06:46 PM~17469080
> *Not much Alex!! You probably know the guy he the son to the guy that owns moldamex (they do molds for cast stone). Ill go by his house and take some pics.
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 12 2010, 09:15 PM~17470811
> *:biggrin:
> *


thanks Oscar...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

throwback wednesdays


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67+May 12 2010, 01:29 PM~17466064-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Te pegan wey! :nono:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Come on Friday


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 12 2010, 10:23 PM~17471742
> *:run:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@May 12 2010, 11:36 PM~17472816
> *
> *


 :0 











Good Morning EVeryone...!!! 


Thanks Matt!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Morning! Wish I had taken pics but didnt have the camera. Big thanx to D SHOP for workin on the monte last night. We got the rear bags in and made a few adjustments here and there and was even able tp drop it a little more in the rear. And homie at SWAGGER KREATIONS for gettin my door panels hooked up. I will post pics in a bit. 



Oso it was kool hangin out with you bro! See you sunday


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Que pasa Matt! We was workin till almost 3am! Tryin to be like you bro :thumbsup: 

:ugh: I need sleep now! Wife has me doin all kinda stuff this morning.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wut it dew FOROS!! Weekend almost here!!  



> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 13 2010, 07:55 AM~17475245
> *Good Morning! Wish I had taken pics but didnt have the camera. Big thanx to D SHOP for workin on the monte last night. We got the rear bags in and made a few adjustments here and there and was even able tp drop it  a little more in the rear. And homie at SWAGGER KREATIONS for gettin my door panels hooked up. I will post pics in a bit.
> Oso it was kool hangin out with you bro! See you sunday
> *


X817 preciate it Danny!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 13 2010, 08:19 AM~17475323
> *Wut it dew FOROS!! Weekend almost here!!
> X817 preciate it Danny!!
> *



Hey Dre we still had beer left.....Shoulda came back


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 13 2010, 09:15 AM~17475618
> *Hey Dre we still had beer left.....Shoulda came back
> *


I was gonna but I thought yall was gonna be leaving soon!! :banghead: Im gonna roll up there again tonight bout 730ish!!  I aint taking my boys this time!!! :uh:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 13 2010, 09:29 AM~17475733
> *I was gonna but I thought yall was gonna be leaving soon!!  :banghead: Im gonna roll up there again tonight bout 730ish!!   I aint taking my boys this time!!!  :uh:
> *



haha whatever! My wife always makes me take my kids lol! Its kool tho. Had a good time. Prolly be back over there maybe friday nite.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 12 2010, 10:07 PM~17472429
> *:uh: :scrutinize:
> Te pegan wey! :nono:
> *


ke paso wey iam a grown ass nicca if u dont now u bette ask some body


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 13 2010, 07:43 AM~17475444
> *
> *


ke paso loco 61 another day another peso


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

im down tonite


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Big George and JUAN GOTTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2010, 10:28 AM~17476313
> *im down tonite
> *


WHATS THE ADDRESS? HOMIE CUZ IM DOWN ? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 13 2010, 10:30 AM~17476330
> *Big George and JUAN GOTTIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII WHAT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


WUS UUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPP ! LIL JUAN :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

sup mike. G I dont know the addy but mike does


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 13 2010, 10:33 AM~17476357
> *WUS UUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPP ! LIL JUAN</span>*</span> :biggrin:
> [/b]


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Plumbers crack..........


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

bahahaha


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

What's up...coming up fast...9 days away... :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538078


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 13 2010, 11:05 AM~17476673
> *What's up...coming up fast...9 days away... :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538078
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+May 13 2010, 07:55 AM~17475245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You Welcomed, C ya later today. :thumbsup:


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

where exactly in forth-worth ... Days and time ya'll cruise up there?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 13 2010, 11:45 AM~17477088
> *You Welcomed, C ya later today.  :thumbsup:
> *


Imma bring beer this time!! :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

saturdays 7-12


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 13 2010, 12:13 PM~17477355
> *Imma bring beer this time!!  :happysad:
> *


 hno: :biggrin:


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2010, 12:14 PM~17477363
> *saturdays 7-12
> *


cool where exactly ya'll cruise @............. streets?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

where ever they dont run us off. Lol sonic on university. Sonic on main. Hemphill car wash.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

im rollin to the shop 2nite. Bringing beer


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2010, 12:35 PM~17477565
> *where ever they dont run us off. Lol sonic on university. Sonic on main. Hemphill car wash.
> *




:biggrin: lol orale... pues entonces ay nos vemos...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

sorry bro i dont speak spanish


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2010, 12:37 PM~17477586
> *im rollin to the shop 2nite. Bringing beer
> *


F*&K It... I'll Roll Up There For Alittle While After My Kids Game....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2010, 01:03 PM~17477775
> * sorry bro i dont speak spanish
> *



Its Not Juan Its John.... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67_@May 13 2010, 10:27 AM~17476308
> *ke paso loco 61 another day another peso
> *



Chillin Noel... What You Been Up to?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2010, 01:03 PM~17477775
> * sorry bro i dont speak spanish
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 13 2010, 12:37 PM~17477586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Estodo C there 2 Alex :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Stole from another forum Im on!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 13 2010, 05:44 AM~17475200-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha good one!

Sup Danny im gona roll up to the shop at 730 ill see yall up there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 13 2010, 01:47 PM~17478142
> *fixed  :biggrin:  cool well c ya there
> Estodo C there 2 Alex :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


  


http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/ctd/1728175801.html


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2010, 01:03 PM~17477775
> * sorry bro i dont speak spanish
> *


WTF!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: you should of been named johnny!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

fukkk u g! :angry:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2010, 01:03 PM~17477775
> * sorry bro i dont speak spanish
> *



Es un COCO-NUT :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 13 2010, 03:45 PM~17479255
> *Es un  COCO-NUT  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 13 2010, 04:06 PM~17479431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

nope


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2010, 05:34 PM~17480303
> *nope
> *


lmao..brown on the outside white on the inside..te sales bro.















j/k vato


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 13 2010, 04:06 PM~17479431
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO!!!!!!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*
It Was Cool Kicking It At The D-Shop Tonight....*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> *We have beer raffle tickets available.. $5 per tkt or 5 for $20..
> Art at Arts tires is one up on everyone, he bought his (5) today..
> Note: You don't have to be present to win...*


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Tgif :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 14 2010, 06:13 AM~17487183
> *Tgif  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 14 2010, 12:37 AM~17485348
> *
> It Was Cool Kicking It At The D-Shop Tonight....
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 14 2010, 07:50 AM~17487439
> *
> *


Whats Up Mike????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > *We have beer raffle tickets available.. $5 per tkt or 5 for $20..
> > Art at Arts tires is one up on everyone, he bought his (5) today..
> > Note: You don't have to be present to win...*
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

F</span>RIDAY :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 14 2010, 08:28 AM~17487597
> * F</span>RIDAY  :wow:
> *


Morning Dre.... :420:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 14 2010, 06:13 AM~17487183
> *Tgif  :biggrin:
> *



x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Alex, Thanx for stoping by :thumbsup: 
Tambien el Juan I mean John....Dre, Matt, David & Cruzito


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 14 2010, 09:18 AM~17487891
> *Sup Alex, Thanx for stoping by :thumbsup:
> Tambien el Juan I mean John....Dre, Matt, David & Cruzito
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 



 Good To See Everyone Kickin It...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 14 2010, 09:11 AM~17487842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  All good bro! Imma try to come by there 2night!


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 14 2010, 05:32 AM~17487384
> *wat i gotta do to run 13s on my new 97? just spacers should be good right?? towncar fest is no fuckin help
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 14 2010, 07:18 AM~17487891
> *Sup Alex, Thanx for stoping by :thumbsup:
> Tambien el Juan I mean John....Dre, Matt, David & Cruzito
> *


  It was good seein everyone lastnight ill be up there tonight after my homies birthday party this time will be goin to help you out Danny.....


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 14 2010, 09:02 AM~17488224
> *:wave:
> *


que paso camarada???


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 13 2010, 11:37 PM~17485348
> *Lookin Good D.... "KODAK MOMENT" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 14 2010, 06:58 AM~17487460
> *I Need 5 Of THose John....
> *


Ok, got you down for 5 Alex.. I'll get with you this weekend


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 14 2010, 08:36 AM~17487991
> *
> *


I think you may need to grind the calipers.. Go to Irving Customz thread, Carlos has a lic and they done a few of them there..


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 14 2010, 08:34 AM~17488542
> *I think you may need to grind the calipers.. Go to Irving Customz thread, Carlos has a lic and they done a few of them there..
> *


thanks


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up FORITOS !!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 14 2010, 10:34 AM~17488542
> *I think you may need to grind the calipers.. Go to Irving Customz thread, Carlos has a lic and they done a few of them there..
> *


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 14 2010, 06:15 AM~17487332
> *:biggrin:  :yes:  :yes:  :h5:
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 14 2010, 12:37 AM~17485348
> *
> It Was Cool Kicking It At The D-Shop Tonight....
> 
> ...


yall suck cuz i wanted to go to!


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sittin at Twin Peaks in Austin eating lunch. Damn the view is nice.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big Mike 






What da Hell going on with this weather?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 14 2010, 10:20 AM~17489568
> *Sittin at Twin Peaks in Austin eating lunch. Damn the view is nice.
> *


We need some pics Brother! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 81.7.TX., juangotti, $CHARLIE BOY$, rollin64, 80 Eldog, $Money Mike$, meanOne

:wow:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 12 2010, 04:28 PM~17467578
> *i can count beers... :cheesy: </span>*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, BAD TIMES 79, juangotti


:wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 14 2010, 12:36 PM~17489728
> *:0
> 
> i can count beers... :cheesy: [/color]
> *


bah you know you cant count :wow: :wow:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry17490137


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 14 2010, 12:43 PM~17489778
> *bah you know you cant count  :wow:  :wow:
> *




:uh: :uh: 




:twak:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 14 2010, 08:06 AM~17488264
> *que paso camarada???
> *


What's up homie haven't seen you in a while..I seen your girl rolling the elco about 2 weeks ago


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats up fort worth


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 14 2010, 12:52 PM~17490861
> *Whats up dallas/ fort worth
> *


 :uh: fixed ! :biggrin: whats poppin homiez/


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

HN85Tmp4CLw&playnext_from=TL&videos=1Z15aE2sifo&feature=sub

Clean Regal Check Out The Miles On It.. Reminds Me Of When I Picked Mine Up..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 14 2010, 03:28 PM~17491193
> *:uh:  fixed !  :biggrin:  whats poppin homiez/
> *


Sup Big Mike..???


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 14 2010, 01:47 PM~17491404
> *Sup Big Mike..???
> *


whats crackin og rider?? just got finished throwing a tranny in a homies ride! now im headed out to play !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 14 2010, 01:36 PM~17491281
> *HN85Tmp4CLw&playnext_from=TL&videos=1Z15aE2sifo&feature=sub
> 
> Clean Regal  Check Out The Miles On It.. Reminds Me Of When I Picked Mine Up..
> *


don't buy it alex! I know you! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@May 14 2010, 03:53 PM~17491470
> *don't buy it alex! I know you! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 14 2010, 01:06 PM~17490487
> *What's up homie haven't seen you in a while..I seen your girl rolling the elco about 2 weeks ago
> *


ive been good bro just finishing up on school, im out now, puros vacations till august, in august i go back in. yea she drives the hell out of the car, she loves that car.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

YOU GOTA LOVE THOSE ELCOS!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

any one got earnest number blvd aces


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

Whats going on peeps  :wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 14 2010, 02:15 PM~17491681
> *ive been good bro just finishing up on school, im out now, puros vacations till august, in august i go back in.  yea she drives the hell out of the car, she loves that car.
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TEXAS LOWRIDERS (May 14, 2010)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TOMMOROW RAIN OR SHINE!!!!! SEE YOU THERE!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=536930&st=160


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+May 15 2010, 09:47 AM~17497496-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 15 2010, 09:35 AM~17497759
> *
> *


good morn foros what up loco :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 15 2010, 10:43 AM~17497801
> *good morn foros what up loco :wave:
> *


CHillin Homie... ABout To Hit Up A Wrecking Yard Hit Me Up If Yall Wanna Go...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TEXAS LOWRIDERS+May 15 2010, 09:29 AM~17497382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 15 2010, 10:48 AM~17497824
> *CHillin Homie...  ABout To Hit Up A Wrecking Yard Hit Me Up If Yall Wanna Go...
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2010, 10:53 AM~17497860
> *:0
> *


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 15 2010, 10:56 AM~17497873
> *:boink:  :boink:
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

New Wave E.L.A will be celebrating this Saturday the 24th of April. 
After the break-up of New Wave in 1973 we re-united 
April 22, 2008 we are committed to the excellence of our cars 
as New Wave E.L.A will demonstrate in the very near future as 
current and former members of New Wave unite for our very 
first car show appearance of the oldest nostalgic car club EVER 
to make a come back. In-conclusion it has been a tough uphill 
battle and after 2 years together we are here to stay. 
Congratulations New Wave E.L.A for holding strong for 2 years now 
but from the heart holding it down from 1965 to 2010 45 years. 

Ben: President NEW WAVE E.L.A 

NEW WAVE (So Cal) San Diego chapter holding down the tradition since 1973....
OG's NEW WAVE ELA at SD chapter 35th...









NEW WAVE DFW - Formed in Feb 2009.. To date NEW WAVE DFW have rep'd throughout the DFW area, Cali 2009 - East LA car show Aug 2009 home of the original chapter, Imperials car show, Torrez Empire San Bernadino show.. KLIQUE 45th anniversary party.. This years; 2010 Phx LRM and get'n ready to go back to Cali and stand with the mother chapter.. 
And Hawaii :biggrin: 









Anyone interested in taking part in this come back of one of the oldest car clubs let me hear from you... For the bike and pedal car enthusiast we have opened a bike and pedal car chapter.. We encourage our youngsters to start off young and learn what Family, Pride and Tradition our.. 

Majestix picnic Memorial day weekend 2009.. Rep'n NEW WAVE DFW (North Texas)

1st Place: Best Traditional Lowrider











===================================================

Were having a meeting tomorrow Sat 15th; 2:30 at Hard Kandy.. If interested drop by


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

We gettin ready to hit the streets of Gainesville. See you guys later! I hope the weather cooperates at least for a bit this evening :uh:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 14 2010, 12:37 AM~17485348
> *
> It Was Cool Kicking It At The D-Shop Tonight....
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 15 2010, 11:35 AM~17498108
> *We gettin ready to hit the streets of Gainesville. See you guys later! I hope the weather cooperates at least for a bit this evening :uh:
> *


I'm still over here at my church fair. I'll call you if I can make it.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Macias, artisticdream63


que paso bro!!!!!!!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 15 2010, 09:48 AM~17497824
> *CHillin Homie...  ABout To Hit Up A Wrecking Yard Hit Me Up If Yall Wanna Go...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Big thanks to MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS and LOCO 61 for makin it a night to remember for the 7 couples goin to the Gainesvile High School Prom! Loco 61 should have pics up sometime this week. It turned out to be a great rain free night. The weather could not have been better for cruizin the streets low and slow.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 15 2010, 11:57 PM~17502164
> *Big thanks to MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS and LOCO 61 for makin it a night to remember for the 7 couples goin to the Gainesvile High School Prom! Loco 61 should have pics up sometime this week. It turned out to be a great rain free night. The weather could not have been better for cruizin the streets low and slow.
> *



hno: hno: :naughty: :naughty: :drama: :drama:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 16 2010, 01:16 AM~17503013
> *hno:  hno:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

NOTHING BUT SUNSHINE HERE IN ARLINGTON!!!!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 15 2010, 09:57 PM~17502164
> *Big thanks to MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS and LOCO 61 for makin it a night to remember for the 7 couples goin to the Gainesvile High School Prom! Loco 61 should have pics up sometime this week. It turned out to be a great rain free night. The weather could not have been better for cruizin the streets low and slow.
> *


Let see pics! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 16 2010, 06:03 AM~17504297
> *NOTHING BUT SUNSHINE HERE IN ARLINGTON!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I hope the show has a good turnout homie...its kinda sprinkleling here in north Foros


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: blanco, Loco 61, Texas Massacre

whats up peeps :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 16 2010, 08:17 AM~17504325
> *Let see pics! :biggrin:
> *


X2.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

what it do Mike :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 16 2010, 08:45 AM~17504399
> *what it do Mike  :biggrin:
> *


Qvo Oscar! Jus wakin up here in Gainesville. Had to stay here cuz my sis in law went to the hospital last night so we stayed with her kids. I gonna be leavin here shortly and head towards the funk for the show.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 16 2010, 07:50 AM~17504416
> *Qvo Oscar! Jus wakin up here in Gainesville. Had to stay here cuz my sis in law went to the hospital last night so we stayed with her kids. I gonna be leavin here shortly and head towards the funk for the show.
> *


cool i might go if it dont rain


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Fellas My Wife And I Had A Good Time Last Night, Good To See Lots Of Youngstas Into Lowriders.. Thanks Majestics North Texas, Rollers Only Fort Worth, Down For The Crown Gainesville For Supporting The Gainesville Kids And Showing Them What Lowriding is About.... I Also Wanna Thank Rafa & His Family For The Good Hospitality At His Crib The Food Was Off The Hook.. Heres Acouple Pics From Last Night...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 16 2010, 10:21 AM~17504758
> *Sup Fellas  My Wife And I Had A Good Time Last Night, Good To See Lots Of Youngstas Into Lowriders..  Thanks Majestics North Texas, Rollers Only Fort Worth, Down For The Crown Gainesville For Supporting The Gainesville Kids And Showing Them What Lowriding is About.... I Also Wanna Thank Rafa & His Family For The Good Hospitality At His Crib The Food Was Off The Hook.. Heres Acouple Pics From Last Night...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 16 2010, 08:21 AM~17504758
> *Sup Fellas  My Wife And I Had A Good Time Last Night, Good To See Lots Of Youngstas Into Lowriders..  Thanks Majestics North Texas, Rollers Only Fort Worth, Down For The Crown Gainesville For Supporting The Gainesville Kids And Showing Them What Lowriding is About.... I Also Wanna Thank Rafa & His Family For The Good Hospitality At His Crib The Food Was Off The Hook.. Heres Acouple Pics From Last Night...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 16 2010, 10:21 AM~17504758
> *Sup Fellas  My Wife And I Had A Good Time Last Night, Good To See Lots Of Youngstas Into Lowriders..  Thanks Majestics North Texas, Rollers Only Fort Worth, Down For The Crown Gainesville For Supporting The Gainesville Kids And Showing Them What Lowriding is About.... I Also Wanna Thank Rafa & His Family For The Good Hospitality At His Crib The Food Was Off The Hook.. Heres Acouple Pics From Last Night...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Danny Got Down ..Thanks Lot Bro.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 16 2010, 03:10 PM~17506536
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Danny es el MERO MERO!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 16 2010, 03:54 PM~17506797
> *Danny es el MERO MERO!!!!
> *


x817...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 16 2010, 01:10 PM~17506536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

bought something off craigslist today and the old man had these sittin in his shop :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+May 16 2010, 03:10 PM~17506536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@May 16 2010, 07:26 PM~17507971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 16 2010, 05:29 PM~17507995
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

WHAT UP HOMIES


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 16 2010, 08:43 PM~17508699
> *WHAT UP HOMIES
> *


exhausted bro. went to the subliminal show today. it was cool as hell. then went to trinity


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 16 2010, 06:44 PM~17508711
> *exhausted bro. went to the subliminal show today. it was cool as hell. then went to trinity
> *


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@May 16 2010, 08:14 PM~17508980
> *
> *


what up john


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 16 2010, 07:44 PM~17508711
> *exhausted bro. went to the subliminal show today. it was cool as hell. then went to trinity
> *


HELL I DIDNT WAKE UP TILL 4 IN THE AFTERNOON IM HUNGOVER AS FUKK


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 16 2010, 09:33 PM~17509155
> *HELL I DIDNT WAKE UP TILL 4 IN THE AFTERNOON IM HUNGOVER AS FUKK
> *


All its all good man.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

THANX TO ALL MY HOMIES THAT MADE IT OUT TODAY!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 16 2010, 10:04 PM~17509497
> *THANX TO ALL MY HOMIES THAT MADE IT OUT TODAY!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 16 2010, 07:13 PM~17508975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


More pics plz. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 16 2010, 10:34 PM~17509851
> *More pics plz. :biggrin:
> *


X2... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

all I took. lol


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 16 2010, 11:07 PM~17510266
> *all I took. lol
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 16 2010, 11:19 PM~17510442
> *
> *


I was replying to Jesse's request for more pics. That was all I snapped.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 16 2010, 11:50 PM~17510840
> *I was replying to Jesse's request for more pics. That  was all I snapped.
> *


:biggrin: I'm just messing with you...I have some but they're not that great. I only stayed about an hour and spent most of that time trying to eat. :drama: I came straight from church.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 17 2010, 12:07 AM~17511060
> *:biggrin: I'm just messing with you...I have some but they're not that great. I only stayed about an hour and spent most of that time trying to eat.  :drama: I came straight from church.
> *


I was tryana talk to you then that dude popped his trunk and I could not here anything. lol


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2010, 12:25 AM~17511273
> *I was tryana talk to you then that dude popped his trunk and I could not here anything. lol
> *


That's the reason why I left...that was ridiculous. I couldn't hear anything. Nice system but DANG. :wow:

:biggrin: It's all cool.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 17 2010, 12:29 AM~17511314
> *That's the reason why I left...that was ridiculous. I couldn't hear anything. Nice system but DANG. :wow:
> 
> :biggrin: It's all cool.
> *


Some peeps have no clue. LOL


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2010, 12:36 AM~17511397
> *Some peeps have no clue. LOL
> *



True sooooooooo true!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 16 2010, 10:04 PM~17509497
> *THANX TO ALL MY HOMIES THAT MADE IT OUT TODAY!!!!!
> *


The Show Had A Good Turn Out.... Its Alwayz Good To See Everyone Come Together A Help Out In Time Of Need....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Got Some 20" Rims For A Chevy Cobalt There 4 Lug Might Fit Other 4 Lug Car Since It Has Another Set Of 4 Holes... There Clean, Will Need To Get Two New Tires The Other Two Have 80% Still On Them... $600 OBO. Hit Me Up.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 17 2010, 09:40 AM~17513426
> *
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 16 2010, 09:13 PM~17508975
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  



Had a great time at the Subliminal Show!! Only problem I had was i drank to much beer!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Did you take some pics of the show yesterday day Alex? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 17 2010, 10:20 AM~17513697
> *Did you take some pics of the show yesterday day Alex? :biggrin:
> *


I Took Some Pics Not Many I Was Feeling Like Crap I Hate Being Sick.... :angry:
What You Do Yesterday Homie?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

MONEY MAKER MONDAY!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2010, 11:09 AM~17514287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2010, 11:08 AM~17514274
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 17 2010, 08:23 AM~17513745
> *I Took Some Pics Not Many I Was Feeling Like Crap I Hate Being Sick.... :angry:
> What You Do Yesterday Homie?
> *


Chillin with my jefito I hardly ever see him he works out of state and comes once in a while..hope you feel better bro


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 17 2010, 10:23 AM~17513745
> *I Took Some Pics Not Many I Was Feeling Like Crap I Hate Being Sick.... :angry:
> What You Do Yesterday Homie?
> *



I took quite a few. ill try and get around to posting them.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 17 2010, 01:32 PM~17515746
> *Chillin with my jefito I hardly ever see him he works out of state and comes once in a while..hope you feel better bro
> *


Make the most out of those times Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 17 2010, 10:23 AM~17513745
> *I Took Some Pics Not Many I Was Feeling Like Crap I Hate Being Sick.... :angry:
> What You Do Yesterday Homie?
> *



I got some pics ill post up later. Hope u get to feelin better Alex.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 17 2010, 02:26 PM~17516240
> *:biggrin:
> *


DAMNNNNNN!!!!!!!!! Where u been hiding at? What's poppin Ricky!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, $Money Mike$


:wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 16 2010, 10:04 PM~17509497
> *THANX TO ALL MY HOMIES THAT MADE IT OUT TODAY!!!!!
> *


sorry bro i didnt make it but had some issues with the car! sorry again cuz it look good as hell! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 17 2010, 12:27 PM~17516250
> *Make the most out of those times Homie. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 17 2010, 05:45 PM~17518294
> *sorry bro i didnt make it but had some issues with the car! sorry again cuz it look good as hell! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *



Mayne! U always MIA!!!! LOL Jus playin homie!!!! 




Wassup Isela!!! Prom went real nice. Rollin to some oldies was the way to go.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 17 2010, 01:32 PM~17515746
> *Chillin with my jefito I hardly ever see him he works out of state and comes once in a while..hope you feel better bro
> *


Thanks Bro... I Hear Ya ABout Your Jefito....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 17 2010, 10:16 PM~17521443
> *
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> ===========================================
> 
> Beat the Suns like a drum, poor lil Stevie Nash...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> > ===========================================
> >
> > Beat the Suns like a drum, poor lil Stevie Nash...
> 
> ...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 17 2010, 10:34 PM~17521722
> *Ah, so the Los Angeles Rapers won??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


bahaha


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 17 2010, 09:34 PM~17521722
> *Ah, so the Los Angeles Rapers won??? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


No, that's Kobe the raper and the World Champion Lakers.. I don't care for the guy but he lit the Suns up, plain and simple as that..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning foros! 


Alex....u feelin any better???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 18 2010, 07:08 AM~17524942
> *Good morning foros!
> Alex....u feelin any better???
> *


 :420: :nosad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 18 2010, 07:15 AM~17524959
> *:420:  :nosad:
> *



That sux!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 18 2010, 05:15 AM~17524959
> *:420:  :nosad:
> *


Are you working today bro?


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 18 2010, 06:15 AM~17524959
> *:420:  :nosad:
> *


drink a shot and u will feel better! :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*GOODMORNING FORITOS* :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+May 18 2010, 07:34 AM~17525007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Albert...??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wuts good FOROS!!


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 18 2010, 06:57 AM~17525393
> *It Does  :werd:
> Yup.. Wish I Was At Home Kickin It...
> :h5:
> ...


NOTHING MUCH JUST HERE CHILING


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@May 18 2010, 09:20 AM~17525599
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST HERE CHILING
> *


Glad u made it back homie!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@May 18 2010, 09:20 AM~17525599
> *NOTHING MUCH JUST HERE CHILING
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 18 2010, 06:57 AM~17525393
> *It Does  :werd:
> Yup.. Wish I Was At Home Kickin It...
> :h5:
> ...


I'm off today so I'm just kicking back with my daughter


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@May 18 2010, 06:51 AM~17525350
> *GOODMORNING FORITOS :wave:
> *


Q onda Albert :biggrin:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

i know its a short notice but i had this sent to this morning:

Fort Worth Hispanic Debutante Association 
1st Annual 
Custom 
Car, Truck, Motorcycle and Bike Show
Benefitting
Hispanic Student Scholarships

Sunday, May 23, 2010
Tejano Nights 
827 N. Main
Registration 11:00-1:30pm
$20 Car/Truck
$15 Motorcycle
$10 Bikes
Top Awards Awarded at 4:30

Music By DJ Raulito
*No outside coolers please*

For information contact : Kina Rodriguez 817-456-9877
Or Alfred Del Castillo 817-637-1900


hope some of you guys can make it...... for a good cause

big ben


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@May 18 2010, 10:09 AM~17526011
> *i know its a short notice but i had this sent to this morning:
> 
> Fort Worth Hispanic Debutante Association
> ...


I think I can pass by.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@May 18 2010, 10:09 AM~17526011
> *i know its a short notice but i had this sent to this morning:
> 
> Fort Worth Hispanic Debutante Association
> ...


Is this Turos bar??


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@May 18 2010, 10:09 AM~17526011
> *i know its a short notice but i had this sent to this morning:
> 
> Fort Worth Hispanic Debutante Association
> ...


i will have the flyers at the meeting on friday homies and like benny said its for a good cause so lets help and support it ! thanks ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@May 18 2010, 10:09 AM~17526011
> *i know its a short notice but i had this sent to this morning:
> 
> Fort Worth Hispanic Debutante Association
> ...


AND THERE WILL BE A HOP TOO AND THIS IS FOR THE NON SHOP CARS TO GIVE THE LIL GUYS A CHANCE AT IT ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 18 2010, 11:42 AM~17526897
> *Is this Turos bar??
> *


not sure!!! its the old castle on main.....


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@May 18 2010, 12:02 PM~17527079
> *not sure!!! its the old castle on main.....
> *


yes sir it is !


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: emeraldpassion63, Marko57, chevythang, BIG George!
 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!+May 18 2010, 12:03 PM~17527101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he must have changed the name!! I thought it was called Cancun Nites!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Anybody goin to the one on the 22nd for Christology CC?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 18 2010, 12:27 PM~17527362
> *Anybody goin to the one on the 22nd for Christology CC?
> *


I was thinkin bout hitting that Swagger Bash in Saginaw!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

gonna be another busy weekend


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 18 2010, 12:27 PM~17527362
> *Anybody goin to the one on the 22nd for Christology CC?
> *


I am. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 18 2010, 12:27 PM~17527362
> *Anybody goin to the one on the 22nd for Christology CC?
> *


Also, we're gonna have 2,000 free hot dogs at Kiest Park. Bring some chips and drinks. Lots of shade and lots of parking!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63+May 18 2010, 10:09 AM~17526011-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





:scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2010, 12:46 PM~17527551
> *gonna be another busy weekend
> *


 :h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 18 2010, 01:46 PM~17528168-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 18 2010, 07:55 AM~17525880
> *Q onda Albert  :biggrin:
> *


nothing much just here at the shop


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup Matt!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: juangotti, DOUGHBOY940, *Texas Massacre*, $Money Mike$, 80 Eldog

the rag looking good.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 18 2010, 02:31 PM~17530031
> *Wassup Matt!
> *


Chillin at work bro what you doin Homie?


Sup Loco you feel any better?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@May 18 2010, 02:09 PM~17529817
> *nothing much just here at the shop
> *


Orale ill be up there later this week :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 18 2010, 05:09 PM~17530460
> *Chillin at work bro what you doin Homie?
> Sup Loco you feel any better?
> *


Gettin Better thanks to that text


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 18 2010, 05:04 PM~17531706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Did Alex take this pics? they look badAss!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2010, 07:14 PM~17531834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GHEY... :cheesy:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 18 2010, 11:27 AM~17527362
> *Anybody goin to the one on the 22nd for Christology CC?
> *


We are!! :biggrin: Finally got the cars fixed! :happysad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 18 2010, 07:28 PM~17531964
> *Did Alex take this pics? they look badAss!!!! :cheesy:
> *



Naw one of the moms from the prom took the pics and snt them to me.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 18 2010, 07:46 PM~17532160
> *We are!! :biggrin: Finally got the cars fixed! :happysad:
> *


kool. If things go as planned i should be there also.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 18 2010, 07:28 PM~17531964
> *Did Alex take this pics? they look badAss!!!! :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: I Wish I Did LOL They Look Good Mike...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

sup matt?????????


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 18 2010, 08:54 PM~17532846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


registration is from 11 to 1 my bad! :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 18 2010, 08:54 PM~17532846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who did the flier?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2010, 08:58 PM~17532898
> *who did the flier?
> *


why? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 18 2010, 08:54 PM~17532846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its in the corner !


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 18 2010, 09:09 PM~17533034
> *why? :biggrin:
> *


no reason... yall cool again? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2010, 09:20 PM~17533201
> *no reason... yall cool again? :biggrin:
> *


yea is that ok wit you juan?


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2010, 02:37 PM~17530098
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: juangotti, DOUGHBOY940, Texas Massacre, $Money Mike$, 80 Eldog
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 18 2010, 09:59 PM~17533832
> *yea is that ok wit you juan?
> *


of course its ok with me why. is it ok with you?

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 18 2010, 08:33 PM~17532702
> *:biggrin:  I Wish I Did LOL  They Look Good Mike...
> *



Thanks Alex! She suprised me with them. She did a really good job on them.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

are we posting are projects?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2010, 10:44 PM~17534494
> *are we posting are projects?
> *


soon to be projects :biggrin:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 18 2010, 10:45 PM~17534507
> *soon to be projects :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2010, 10:48 PM~17534565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sell me that fender


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 18 2010, 07:46 PM~17532160
> *We are!! :biggrin: Finally got the cars fixed! :happysad:
> *


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 18 2010, 10:50 PM~17534584
> *sell me that fender
> *


I gave it to dre.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2010, 10:51 PM~17534606
> *I gave it to dre.
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 18 2010, 10:52 PM~17534621
> *:banghead:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2010, 10:53 PM~17534633
> *
> *


j/k :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 18 2010, 11:00 PM~17534740
> *j/k  :cheesy:
> *


I know :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL (May 19, 2010)

http://www.10news.com/news/23277036/detail.html#


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@May 18 2010, 07:09 AM~17526011
> *i know its a short notice but i had this sent to this morning:
> 
> Fort Worth Hispanic Debutante Association
> ...


i will b making this show n also the show on saturday n saginaw


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 19 2010, 12:00 AM~17535624
> *i will b making this show n also the show on saturday n saginaw
> *


I may end up in Saginaw satyrday also. Mija has a band cometition for school on that day and mijo has a doubleheader in Aubrey. I may have to hit the closer one due to her schedule.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2010, 09:48 PM~17534565
> *
> 
> 
> ...








































MY PROJECT


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

GOOD MORNING FOROS


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup Mr. Oscar! U goin to the ULC friday?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Goood Morning I Feel Better :biggrin: I Hate Being Sick... :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 18 2010, 10:43 PM~17534477
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Is That The One They Were Selling For 1K ???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 19 2010, 02:47 AM~17537227
> *
> 
> 
> ...



You Going To Make A Build Topic???? Cant Wait! :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2010, 07:38 AM~17537928
> *Goood Morning I Feel Better  :biggrin:  I Hate Being Sick... :angry:
> *


 Glad u feelin better homie!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 19 2010, 07:47 AM~17537951
> *Glad u feelin better homie!
> *


Thanks Mike...


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 18 2010, 08:54 PM~17532846
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dame! flyer looks good george!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 19 2010, 02:47 AM~17537227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really solid


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2010, 07:38 AM~17537931
> *Is That The One They Were Selling For 1K  ???
> *


Thiis is dallas 1200 in payments


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 19 2010, 02:47 AM~17537227
> *
> 
> 
> ...























My Project!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Deom homies crazy ass people here in the north side...one of my Co workers truck got stolen here from my job at mcdonalds yesterday at 2pm in the afternoon homeboy must of had some balls


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 19 2010, 06:11 AM~17537857
> *Wassup Mr. Oscar!  U goin to the ULC friday?
> *


Yes sr :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 19 2010, 12:00 AM~17535624
> *i will b making this show n also the show on saturday n saginaw
> *


just to let everyonr know that the saturday show has been moved to gateway due to miscommunications but plz lets all still support these events and have a wonderful day and let the GOODTIMES ROLL!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

BIG George!, Loco 61, Marko57

WUS UP HOMIE ! you gonna come to the ulc meeting on friday? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+May 19 2010, 08:26 AM~17538136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry: 
























:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

just to let everyone know i have changed my number so if you want it pm me? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 19 2010, 10:16 AM~17538923
> *just to let everyonr know that the saturday show has been moved to gateway due to miscommunications but plz lets all still support these events and have a wonderful day and let the GOODTIMES ROLL!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
ICziqS2z1Ww&feature=related


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ke show Foros 

I need some help. I'm in the process to buy a parts car for my project but need a trailer. I'm on a budget so I’m looking to see if any LIL foros members has one & i can rent . I need it before the end of the month if not the guy is going to take the parts car to the crusher. 

i would greatly appreciate & Thanks


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*THE LOCATION HAS CHANGED TO GATEWAY PARK *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@May 19 2010, 10:38 AM~17539134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Gateway Park Is 750 Beach St Fort Worth 76111


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

vendor booth is 80 bucks?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2010, 11:21 AM~17539472
> *vendor booth is 80 bucks?
> *


Yes... Thats What It Says on The Flyer..... :scrutinize:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2010, 11:23 AM~17539496
> *Yes... Thats What It Says on The Flyer.....  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2010, 11:23 AM~17539496
> *Yes... Thats What It Says on The Flyer.....  :scrutinize:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2010, 11:27 AM~17539522
> *
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@May 18 2010, 09:46 PM~17534518
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam my brother got down on the flyer looks good...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817cutty_@May 19 2010, 11:31 AM~17539549
> *Dam my brother got down on the flyer looks good...
> *


He Does Some Nice Flyers...


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: emeraldpassion63, Marko57, 80 Eldog, Loco 61, juangotti

its a lowrider thang!!!!!!!!!! one love :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@May 19 2010, 11:36 AM~17539604
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: emeraldpassion63, Marko57, 80 Eldog, Loco 61, juangotti
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 18 2010, 06:47 PM~17532766
> * sup matt?????????
> *


Just chillin bro they changed my sced at work working nights for two weeks almost got all the shit too finish my ride and get it back out in the streets ill send u some pics of it






Sup Loco-Juanito-817 Tx



Sup to all the Homies from Foros


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63+May 19 2010, 11:36 AM~17539604-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Matt


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

_*3 more days!!!

Free Hot Dogs and Free Sno Cones!!! Great family event!!!*_ :thumbsup:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=538078


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 19 2010, 11:38 AM~17539622
> *Just chillin bro they changed my sced at work working nights for two weeks almost got all the shit too finish my ride and get it back out in the streets ill send u some pics of it
> Sup Loco-Juanito-817 Tx
> Sup to all the Homies from Foros
> *


 :wow: Sup 80Eldog!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rollin 64


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Does anyone know where or who can polish scratched out of car windows.. I've herd it can be done, need to see if I can find someone. Has anyone ever had this done? Need to get my back window polished, don't really want to have to pull it out and replace..


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 19 2010, 10:28 AM~17540085
> *Does anyone know where or who can polish scratched out of  car windows.. I've herd it can be done, need to see if I can find someone. Has anyone ever had this done? Need to get my back window polished, don't really want to have to pull it out and replace..
> *


http://www.ehow.com/how_2188536_polish-glass-windshield.html


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 19 2010, 11:28 AM~17540085
> *Does anyone know where or who can polish scratched out of  car windows.. I've herd it can be done, need to see if I can find someone. Has anyone ever had this done? Need to get my back window polished, don't really want to have to pull it out and replace..
> *


if its a small surface scratch it can be buffed out if its deep it will not come out just a little less noticable in some cases after its buff just depends on how deep the scratch is hit me up john.


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2010, 10:34 AM~17539582
> *He Does Some Nice Flyers...
> *


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 19 2010, 11:28 AM~17540085
> *Does anyone know where or who can polish scratched out of  car windows.. I've herd it can be done, need to see if I can find someone. Has anyone ever had this done? Need to get my back window polished, don't really want to have to pull it out and replace..
> *


If it aint a big scratch go to any store that sells glass and they use some type of wax it works really good. I think i still have some next time i see you Sir i let you have it so you can try it..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@May 18 2010, 10:12 PM~17534065
> *
> *


Good Seeing You At Mexican Inn Today... Joooohnnnnnnnnyyyyyy!


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: U.L.C. Texas, $Rollin Rich$ 82

Good afternoon Rich. Hope to see you at the meeting this Friday.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> :biggrin:
> [/quote :cheesy:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 19 2010, 01:47 AM~17537227
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que paso sigala u still looking 4 a town car


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

ke paso loco 61


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2010, 02:29 PM~17541077
> *Good Seeing You At Mexican Inn Today... Joooohnnnnnnnnyyyyyy!
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67+May 19 2010, 04:25 PM~17542230-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What Up David... I Havent Seen You In A Min...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 19 2010, 05:02 PM~17542598
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Mike$


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2010, 04:06 PM~17542649
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 19 2010, 04:34 PM~17542923
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

my bad :twak:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What's up Foros! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 19 2010, 05:11 PM~17542703
> *Sup Loco
> *


Whats Up "Lord Matt"











> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 19 2010, 06:20 PM~17543338
> *What's up Foros! :biggrin:
> *


Sup Jesse???


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show67_@May 19 2010, 03:23 PM~17542210
> *que paso sigala u still looking 4 a town car
> *


NAH I DECIDED TO BUILD THIS ONE IF I SELL MY 66 THEN MAYBE I WILL IS THIS NOEL???


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 19 2010, 09:16 AM~17538923
> *just to let everyonr know that the saturday show has been moved to gateway due to miscommunications but plz lets all still support these events and have a wonderful day and let the GOODTIMES ROLL!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SO ITS GONNA BE 2 SHOWS IN ONE SPOT. THATS COOL MORE PEEPS AND LOWRIDERS


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2010, 06:40 AM~17537933
> *You Going To Make A Build Topic????  Cant Wait!    :0
> *


I STARTED ONE ON MONDAY ITS UNDER PROJECT RIDES 
1963 IMPALA
LE PESE A QUIEN LE PESE
ITS GONNA TAKE A WHILE BUT ITLL BE WELL WORTH IT


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 19 2010, 07:52 AM~17538237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show67_@May 19 2010, 04:36 PM~17542941
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
quepaso Noel :wave:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2010, 12:29 PM~17541077
> *Good Seeing You At Mexican Inn Today... Joooohnnnnnnnnyyyyyy!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 19 2010, 06:52 AM~17538237
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0  nice.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup J-RAY how u been Homie




Sup Tples65


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, 80 Eldog, tples65


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 19 2010, 06:57 PM~17543681
> *I STARTED ONE ON MONDAY ITS UNDER PROJECT RIDES
> 1963 IMPALA
> LE PESE A QUIEN LE PESE
> ...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:420: working


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 19 2010, 09:52 PM~17545672
> *:420: working
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 19 2010, 06:53 PM~17543638
> *NAH I DECIDED TO BUILD THIS ONE IF I SELL MY 66 THEN MAYBE I WILL IS THIS NOEL???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

And btw nice pics Dre!!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala+May 19 2010, 06:58 PM~17543691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

TGITH :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 20 2010, 09:49 AM~17549813
> *Morning Peeps
> *


 :biggrin: 
Jus cut the yard and now fixin to go to work. Be back tomorrow.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 19 2010, 05:53 PM~17543638
> *NAH I DECIDED TO BUILD THIS ONE IF I SELL MY 66 THEN MAYBE I WILL IS THIS NOEL???
> *


 simon :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 20 2010, 08:51 AM~17550358
> *:biggrin:
> Jus cut the yard and now fixin to go to work. Be back tomorrow.
> *


You did it at the right time nothin but some rain and stop here at the air port its hot den a Bish over here


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2010, 04:41 PM~17542398
> *What Up David... I Havent Seen You In A Min...
> *


  been busy did a few changes to the M C ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*i heard it was gonna rain memorial day weekend..is that true??or is someone telling stories...*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 20 2010, 03:48 PM~17552865
> *i heard it was gonna rain memorial day weekend..is that true??or is someone telling stories...
> *


damn that would suck. next week.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 20 2010, 03:13 PM~17552687
> *  been busy did a few changes to the M C ...
> *


Trunk Is Looking Good...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 20 2010, 03:48 PM~17552865
> *i heard it was gonna rain memorial day weekend..is that true??or is someone telling stories...[/b]
> *


*
:drama:
I'll Set Here With My Drink And Bag Of Chips. We'll See What Happends *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 20 2010, 03:13 PM~17552687
> *  been busy did a few changes to the M C ...
> *



Thx for the help! lol Chicas Locas Rd 2 tonight!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by show67_@May 20 2010, 09:55 AM~17550404
> *simon  :biggrin:
> *


COOL WHATS RIGO BEEN UP TO?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: sup peeps...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 20 2010, 09:57 PM~17556454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 20 2010, 07:27 PM~17556915
> *:biggrin: sup peeps...
> *


WHO IS THIS? J/K WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@May 19 2010, 12:20 PM~17541566
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: U.L.C. Texas, $Rollin Rich$ 82
> 
> ...


CANT MAKE IT GOING TO SEE GEORGE LOPEZ


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2010, 07:48 PM~17534565
> *
> 
> 
> ...


RUST R US :0 CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ROLLIN THRU THE STREETS OF THE FUNK


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 20 2010, 07:57 PM~17556454
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 20 2010, 11:03 PM~17557355
> *RUST R US :0  CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM ROLLIN THRU THE STREETS OF THE FUNK
> *


come look at it. not really that bad,


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2010, 08:15 PM~17557508
> *come look at it. not really that bad,
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

koolaid texas is here bs official dist. for koolaid hydraulics


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz+May 20 2010, 09:06 PM~17558164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Tgif :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 20 2010, 04:37 PM~17553369
> *Thx for the help!  lol Chicas Locas Rd 2 tonight!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 21 2010, 12:06 AM~17558164
> *koolaid texas is here bs official dist. for koolaid hydraulics
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 21 2010, 12:06 AM~17558164
> *koolaid texas is here bs official dist. for koolaid hydraulics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 21 2010, 06:11 AM~17559937
> *Tgif :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 21 2010, 06:11 AM~17559937
> *Tgif :biggrin:
> *


X817


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up homies I have a set of center gold 72 spoke 13'' Daytons on some 5.20 wheels and tires are like new Asking $1200


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Good morning!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

CRuNk FridaY!



JqHliQijgvA&feature=related


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 21 2010, 08:24 AM~17560313
> *What's up homies I have a set of center gold 72 spoke 13'' Daytons on some 5.20 wheels and tires are like new Asking $1200
> *




Sup Homie!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 20 2010, 10:54 PM~17557250
> *CANT MAKE IT GOING TO SEE GEORGE LOPEZ
> *


BIG MONEY :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Booty Popin Firday Morning Latin Chicas With Booties :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 20 2010, 04:37 PM~17553369
> *Thx for the help!  lol Chicas Locas Rd 2 tonight!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>A$$ Droping Whistles Rackin Momas :wow: 
Watch Them Both At The Same Time... Love All That Booty</span> :biggrin: 

xS8u3FItAGY&feature=fvw 

wSlW-bj7xLI&feature=related


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 20 2010, 11:06 PM~17558164
> *koolaid texas is here bs official dist. for koolaid hydraulics
> 
> 
> ...












Jr is running Kool-Aid Pumps and Coils! Pretty sure you will be seeing more of him! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2010, 09:36 AM~17560756
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>A$$ Droping Whistles Rackin Momas  :wow:
> Watch Them Both At The Same Time... Love All That Booty</span>  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: 
:naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 21 2010, 09:47 AM~17560817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2010, 09:36 AM~17560756
> *A$$ Droping Whistles Rackin Momas  :wow:
> Watch Them Both At The Same Time... Love All That Booty  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

LMAO :boink: :boink:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Macias, fortworthmex

que onda germain??? hows the 64 comiing???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

WHATS UP BRO..havent done anything to it just yet 
this is all i have








been lazy lately


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+May 21 2010, 10:58 AM~17561506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post Up MORE Pics... :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 21 2010, 10:58 AM~17561506
> *WHATS UP BRO..havent done anything to it just yet
> this is all i have
> 
> ...


still good progress


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 21 2010, 06:24 AM~17560313
> *What's up homies I have a set of center gold 72 spoke 13'' Daytons on some 5.20 wheels and tires are like new Asking $1200
> *


SOLD


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 11:02 AM~17561558
> *still good progress
> *


with what we did to it i think we bumped it back to 9 years to complete :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 21 2010, 08:59 AM~17561517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I will have you're arms ready Saturday homie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2010, 11:01 AM~17561548
> *Sweet!!
> Post Up MORE Pics... :cheesy:
> *


which car would you like to see ?:0


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 21 2010, 09:06 AM~17561581
> *with what we did to it i think we bumped it back to 9 years to complete :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 21 2010, 09:06 AM~17561581
> *with what we did to it i think we bumped it back to 9 years to complete :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 21 2010, 11:12 AM~17561619
> *Looking good homie
> *


gracias..we got a long way to go on it tho :angry:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 21 2010, 11:06 AM~17561579
> *SOLD
> *


I knew that wouldn't last. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 21 2010, 11:08 AM~17561597
> *which car would you like to see ?:0
> *


Post Them All.... :wow:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2010, 11:17 AM~17561650
> *Post Them All.... :wow:
> *


lol..its alot of pictures man...but ill do my best


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 21 2010, 07:20 AM~17560658
> *
> 
> Sup Homie!
> *


What's up homie been here busy at the shop and work what about you


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 21 2010, 11:20 AM~17561678
> *What's up homie been here busy at the shop and work what about you
> *


Same here. I was trying to get a few things done on the Regal...didn't get them all done but that's just how it is sometimes.

Extended the arms, replaced the brake hoses and got more lift in the back.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 21 2010, 11:27 AM~17561726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Every one wanted that dudes car for some reason. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+May 21 2010, 11:20 AM~17561673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Who's all going to the meeting tonight


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 12:01 PM~17562001
> *Who's all going to the meeting tonight
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 21 2010, 08:47 AM~17560817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 21 2010, 12:25 PM~17562197
> *:nosad:
> *


me and thomas are


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Que pasa Juan, Oscar


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 21 2010, 11:39 AM~17562310
> *Que pasa Juan, Oscar
> *


What it do dog :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 12:37 PM~17562296
> *me and thomas are
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater+May 21 2010, 12:39 PM~17562310-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on with it fool. What else you got to do. bring the boys with cha. :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 21 2010, 11:48 AM~17562384
> *
> *


What it dre :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 21 2010, 12:51 PM~17562403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Oscar!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: What's up loco


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*" EL DIA EN EL PARQUE"

DOMINGO 30 DE MAYO EN EL PARQUE TRINITY EN FORT WORTH

TODOS SON BIENVENIDOS

TRAIGA SU FAMILIA, SU PARRILLA, Y SUS CARROS LOWRIDERS

VENGAN A CELEBRAR ESTE DIA FESTIVO CON NOSOTROS DEL DIA MEMORIAL

FORT WORTH ESTAMOS UNIDOS*​


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 21 2010, 11:59 AM~17562448
> *Dont know! maybe!
> Sup Oscar!!
> *


Chilin :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 12:37 PM~17562296
> *me and thomas are
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 21 2010, 12:59 PM~17562451
> *:biggrin: What's up loco
> *


Chillin At Work.. . You At Home??? :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 21 2010, 12:59 PM~17562448
> *Dont know! maybe!
> 
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco+May 21 2010, 01:00 PM~17562464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :burn:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2010, 12:04 PM~17562504
> *Chillin At Work.. . You At Home??? :cheesy:
> *


Na I'm at work in the mail room akting like I know what is wrong with this fucken machen :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yall know the pitchers of beer is 5.50 at the meeting right? fuck buying singles I am buying me a pitcher. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 21 2010, 01:11 PM~17562563
> *Na I'm at work in the mail room akting like I know what is wrong with this fucken machen    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 01:14 PM~17562587
> *Yall know the pitchers of beer is 5.50 at the meeting right? fuck buying singles I am buying me a pitcher. :biggrin:
> *


well if you're buying im there!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros!


Man im not sure if im gona make it to the meeting tonight i dont get off till 9 and driven from grapevine to the house to the meeting its gona be late..... Loco if i dont make it can u e-mail me what went on? also gona need a copy of the up coming shows


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 21 2010, 01:19 PM~17562621
> *well if you're buying im there!!
> *


:0 


edit



*2000*


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

anybody know the owner of this car?? tryna get ahold of him he stays in ft worth now.but the car is origianily from witchita falls.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 21 2010, 01:19 PM~17562626
> *Sup Foros!
> Man im not sure if im gona make it to the meeting tonight i dont get off till 9 and driven from grapevine to the house to the meeting its gona be late..... Loco if i dont make it can u e-mail me what went on? also gona need a copy of the up coming shows
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 21 2010, 11:22 AM~17562651
> *anybody know the owner of this car?? tryna get ahold of him he stays in ft worth now.but the car is origianily from witchita falls.
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that ride yesterday at a shop on 28th and riverside posted up in the parking lot


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 21 2010, 01:22 PM~17562651
> *anybody know the owner of this car?? tryna get ahold of him he stays in ft worth now.but the car is origianily from witchita falls.
> 
> 
> ...


Streetlife CC Hit Up Fernando 817-806-6952


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup B


Sup Juanito


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 21 2010, 01:45 PM~17562846
> *Sup B
> Sup Juanito
> *


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 21 2010, 12:45 PM~17562846
> *Sup B
> Sup Juanito
> *


working on these rides how you been bro?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 21 2010, 01:22 PM~17562651
> *anybody know the owner of this car?? tryna get ahold of him he stays in ft worth now.but the car is origianily from witchita falls.
> 
> 
> ...


Whos The Chic??? :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz+May 21 2010, 11:53 AM~17562923-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 any more pics of her????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2010, 01:58 PM~17562953
> *Whos The Chic???  :biggrin:
> *


as loco always sayd. she looks familiar. lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew 817 just passin thru


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 21 2010, 01:06 PM~17563016
> *I hear you bro just been workin and tryin to finish the elco and break it back out.... How you been bro?
> X2 any more pics of her????
> *


im good trying to catch up so we can hit up some of these events have some fun :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 21 2010, 01:12 PM~17563046
> *Wat it dew 817 just passin thru
> *


what up good times :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

off the wall but my dog has some type of rash on his balls. any one seen this before or no about it? I know kind of off the subject just trying to figure it out.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 21 2010, 02:12 PM~17563046
> *Wat it dew 817 just passin thru
> *


Sup homeboy. We gonna see you at trinity park memorial weekend?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 02:14 PM~17563066
> *off the wall but my dog has some type of rash on his balls. any one seen this before or no about it? I know kind of off the subject just trying to figure it out.
> *


 :wow: :thumbsdown: Nugga!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 21 2010, 02:10 PM~17563036-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats Popin Enough Said???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 21 2010, 02:17 PM~17563089
> *:wow:  :thumbsdown: Nugga!!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 


seriously :|


Any one? :happysad: 

lil ***** look like he in pain


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BTW Who has a facebook?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 21 2010, 02:19 PM~17563100-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you already know!! :|


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 02:14 PM~17563066
> *off the wall but my dog has some type of rash on his balls. any one seen this before or no about it? I know kind of off the subject just trying to figure it out.
> *


 :barf:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 02:14 PM~17563066
> *off the wall but my dog has some type of rash on his balls. any one seen this before or no about it? I know kind of off the subject just trying to figure it out.
> *


Kind of? :around:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 21 2010, 02:12 PM~17563046
> *Wat it dew 817 just passin thru
> *



Que pasa! Where u and Raymond hidin at? Haven't heard from u guys in a bit!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+May 21 2010, 02:22 PM~17563116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 21 2010, 01:13 PM~17563061
> *what up good times :biggrin:
> *


Wats GOOD Brian, how u been homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

5:26  Its that time again.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 02:27 PM~17563162
> ****** we talking real man dogs. LOL j/p
> That dont look like no dog fool :scrutinize:
> :happysad:
> *



:ugh:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2010, 01:18 PM~17563093
> *Not This Gurl..... :biggrin:  But Wouldnt Mind Making Her One of My Familiar ONes  :biggrin:
> Whats Popin Enough Said???
> *


Not much just chillin today, wats up on ur side


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 02:36 PM~17563216
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooh Yeah.... Hey Burn That On For Me And Take To The Meeting


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 21 2010, 02:39 PM~17563231
> *Not much just chillin today, wats up on ur side
> *



Just Chillin At Work Like Alwayz


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2010, 02:39 PM~17563235
> *Ooooh Yeah.... Hey Burn That On For Me And Take To The Meeting
> *


i need a disk..I may have one


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 01:15 PM~17563072
> *Sup homeboy. We gonna see you at trinity park memorial weekend?
> 
> 
> *


Wat it dew Juan, probably be out there homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 02:27 PM~17563162
> ****** we talking real man dogs. LOL j/p
> *


 :angry: :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 02:20 PM~17563105
> *BTW Who has a facebook?
> *



I DO I DO I DO!!!!!!!!! HAHAHA J/P!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 21 2010, 02:47 PM~17563288
> *Wat it dew Juan, probably be out there homie
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 21 2010, 02:54 PM~17563325
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that mad huh?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 02:45 PM~17563273
> *i need a disk..I may have one
> *


I'll Give You A Blank One At The Meeting...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 21 2010, 02:54 PM~17563325
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Whats Up Big Chris...??


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

real man dawg!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2010, 02:17 PM~17563514
> *Whats Up Big Chris...??
> *


Same ol! Fidn to try and fix my garage door so I can put m Werk!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 21 2010, 03:25 PM~17563592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 21 2010, 03:27 PM~17563607
> *Same ol! Fidn to try and fix my garage door so I can put m Werk!!
> *


Get ER Done....


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2010, 12:39 PM~17563235
> *Ooooh Yeah.... Hey Burn That On For Me And Take To The Meeting
> *


X2 can u do one for me?


Sup Chris hows the ride?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

anybody know the owner of this car?? he stays in ft worth. the car is originally from wichita falls.if u know him pm me.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 20 2010, 07:02 PM~17555330
> *COOL WHATS RIGO BEEN UP TO?
> *


working u now how da nicca is u need to let a nicca do some work on six tree :wow:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2010, 01:40 PM~17563241
> *Just Chillin At Work Like Alwayz
> *


u now thas right :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Does anyone know were i can get one of those remote contol hopper? My sons birthday is next month and i wanted to get him one..


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 10:51 AM~17562403
> *Sup Thomas
> Sup Oscar
> Come on with it fool. What else you got to do. bring the boys with cha. :biggrin:
> *


Whats up juan Here working hard trying to get my dually paid off so I can go pick it up


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@May 21 2010, 02:03 PM~17563875
> *anybody know  the owner of this car?? he stays in ft worth. the car is originally from wichita falls.if u know him pm me.
> 
> 
> ...


I know him that is Chris V. car I have his number pm me your number and I will give it to him I do not give out peoples number.


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 21 2010, 03:46 PM~17564654
> *I know him that is Chris V. car I have his number pm me your number and I will give it to him I do not give out peoples number.
> *


pm sent


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 21 2010, 03:44 PM~17563733
> *X2 can u do one for me?
> Sup Chris hows the ride?
> *


fo sho


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 21 2010, 05:46 PM~17564653
> *Whats up juan Here working hard trying to get my dually paid off so I can go pick it up
> *


ballin


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 19 2010, 07:44 PM~17545535
> *Sup J-RAY how u been Homie
> Sup Tples65
> *


working and workin on the ride.....evrything good for you homie


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 21 2010, 01:25 PM~17563592
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Who's going to the show at gateway tomorow? :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Show on May 29th for Abel's Church
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=541941


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 21 2010, 01:36 PM~17563210
> *Wats GOOD Brian, how u been homie
> *


chiilin workin on p caddi :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@May 21 2010, 05:06 PM~17565220
> *working and workin on the ride.....evrything good for you homie
> *


Its been god Bro just workin stackin some $$ to finish my ride pm me your phone number ill send you some pics.... Hows the ride comin along?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2010, 06:32 AM~17560164
> *
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 21 2010, 09:02 PM~17566106
> *Who's going to the show at gateway tomorow? :biggrin:
> *



Rollin Rich is goin too the Swagger Bash! And I am goin to Christology CC in Oak Cliff.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

great meeting guys. real productive.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+May 22 2010, 12:26 AM~17567933-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:

My ears perked up when Mike said "Cruise". That's my style right there. I go to a show and chill but I'd rather be hit corners. :yes:

Let me know what's up on that and I'll be there. Hopefully a late Saturday or a late Sunday afternoon.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: blanco, Loco 61 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 22 2010, 09:12 AM~17569702
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: blanco, Loco 61  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 22 2010, 02:25 AM~17568668
> *:thumbsup:
> :yes:
> 
> ...


  Im hopin for somethin next weekend!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 21 2010, 04:42 PM~17564627
> *Does anyone know were i can get one of those remote contol hopper? My sons birthday is next month and i wanted to get him one..
> *


I can get'em... Give me a call 469-735-0502


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Leonard (OG Techniques), Ceasar (Irving Customz) & me (Homie Styln - NEW WAVE) are putting up a $100 for the hop... Open only to the street hoppers, no shop cars, shop homie or radical hopper (sorry)... We'll be busting out the tall boy beer can for a measuring still....


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 22 2010, 09:53 AM~17570459
> *I can get'em... Give me a call 469-735-0502
> *


Thanks John ill call you later today




Sup Foros


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> > --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > Leonard (OG Techniques), Ceasar (Irving Customz) & me (Homie Styln - NEW WAVE) are putting up a $100 for the hop... Open only to the street hoppers, no shop cars, shop homie or radical hopper (sorry)... We'll be busting out the tall boy beer can for a measuring still....
> 
> 
> thanks guys ! :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Big Mike$ -Big George- Big Brian


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

motors are in


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew 817


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 22 2010, 03:43 PM~17571381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

chris from stretlife your cutdog is ready :biggrin:


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 22 2010, 03:21 PM~17571581
> *chris from stretlife your cutdog is ready  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is that at B's or A&M Customs saw that car getting work on lastnight @ A&M Customs....?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 817cutty_@May 22 2010, 03:51 PM~17571746
> *Is that at B's or A&M Customs saw that car getting work on lastnight @ A&M Customs....?
> *


B's these cars are like woman they get around :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 22 2010, 01:43 PM~17571381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  How much?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

what poppin tonight fort worth!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 22 2010, 04:22 PM~17571881
> * How much?
> *


pm sent


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 22 2010, 04:22 PM~17571881
> * How much?
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

What's up .. ftw . Sonic in dallas cruz spot


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 22 2010, 01:07 PM~17570765
> *Sup $Big Mike$ -Big George- Big Brian
> *



What up Matt! What up Funkytown! Jus got back from the MAYFEST in Oak Cliff. It was a really good show. My family and I had a good time. Wish I could hit up a cruise tonight but we goin to my wife's friends bday party. Im down for a cruise next saturday if you guys are up for it?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 22 2010, 06:22 PM~17572173
> *What's up .. ftw . Sonic in dallas cruz spot
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1478584

Check Out The Pics From The Swagger Show Today... Nice Ass Dogs Out there...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 22 2010, 08:57 PM~17572917
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1478584
> 
> Check Out The Pics From The Swagger Show Today...  Nice Ass Dogs Out there...
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 22 2010, 08:57 PM~17572917
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1478584
> 
> Check Out The Pics From The Swagger Show Today...  Nice Ass Dogs Out there...
> *


nice pics alex..like always :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 22 2010, 07:21 PM~17573047
> *nice pics alex..like always :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 22 2010, 01:13 PM~17570786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what you want for this?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

tples65 wus up bro are you coming out to the show manana?


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 22 2010, 03:05 PM~17571822
> *B's these cars are like woman they get around :0    :biggrin:
> *


haha yes they do thats my homies old ride from wichita falls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*DOES FORT WORTH EVER CROSS YOUR MIND!!!!!!!*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 21 2010, 09:21 AM~17560664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats what I am talking about nice freak of the week! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 22 2010, 11:33 PM~17574205
> *DOES FORT WORTH EVER CROSS YOUR MIND!!!!!!!
> *


COWBOY GOTTI!!!!!!!! MAS PUTO!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+May 22 2010, 09:21 PM~17573047-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Fellas...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 23 2010, 01:06 AM~17574825
> *COWBOY GOTTI!!!!!!!! MAS PUTO!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 22 2010, 11:06 PM~17574825
> *COWBOY GOTTI!!!!!!!! MAS PUTO!!!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 22 2010, 06:22 PM~17572173
> *What's up .. ftw . Sonic in dallas cruz spot
> *



glad u finally brought the family to OAK CLIFF! lol...gangsta mike! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peerps

Morning 214 Leg


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

OAK CLIFF</span> AT MAYFEST CAR SHOW :cheesy: 


<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs317.snc3/28496_1454609254831_1521300009_1139671_6304084_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs317.snc3/28496_1454610334858_1521300009_1139679_5002735_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

AND THE MODELS OF RO...

<img src=\'http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs317.snc3/28496_1454610294857_1521300009_1139678_1699653_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs327.ash1/28496_1454610454861_1521300009_1139680_7529212_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs327.ash1/28496_1454610534863_1521300009_1139681_2463141_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs327.ash1/28496_1454610694867_1521300009_1139682_5126296_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


ROLLERZ ONLY...FT WORTH & DALLAS REPPIN

<img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/hs327.ash1/28496_1454610774869_1521300009_1139683_2621963_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


HOW ROLLIN RICH DOES IT...

<img src=\'http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs297.snc3/28496_1454611654891_1521300009_1139689_7603280_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://hphotos-snc3.fbcdn.net/hs317.snc3/28496_1454611814895_1521300009_1139690_4021585_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></span>


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 23 2010, 10:13 AM~17576055
> *Sup Peerps
> 
> Morning 214 Leg
> *



:wave:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do Funky Town!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 23 2010, 09:27 AM~17576111
> * What it do Funky Town!
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61, $Money Mike$, Texas 61 Impala, rollin64

Sup LOCO, BENNY, MIKE! who's going to that show in north side?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 23 2010, 10:15 AM~17576064
> *OAK CLIFF</span> AT MAYFEST CAR SHOW  :cheesy:
> <img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs317.snc3/28496_1454609254831_1521300009_1139671_6304084_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 23 2010, 10:31 AM~17576136
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *



que onda Oscar! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 23 2010, 10:59 AM~17576309
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61, $Money Mike$, Texas 61 Impala, rollin64
> 
> ...


Sup Carlos


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 23 2010, 10:59 AM~17576309
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61, $Money Mike$, Texas 61 Impala, rollin64
> 
> ...


where in north side carlos?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 23 2010, 09:59 AM~17576011
> *glad u finally brought the family to OAK CLIFF! lol...gangsta mike!  :0  :cheesy:
> 
> *


Thanks Isela! LOL Thx for everything! We be seein ya'll at the sonic soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon! :sprint: :sprint: :sprint: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 23 2010, 10:59 AM~17576309
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61, $Money Mike$, Texas 61 Impala, rollin64
> 
> ...



Wassup Senor Carlos!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 23 2010, 10:15 AM~17576064
> *OAK CLIFF</span> AT MAYFEST CAR SHOW  :cheesy:
> <img src=\'http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs317.snc3/28496_1454609254831_1521300009_1139671_6304084_n.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> 
> ...



LMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+May 23 2010, 11:02 AM~17576335-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 22 2010, 10:24 PM~17573563
> *
> 
> 
> ...



here's the flyer Benito.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

headed to da shop and da show :biggrin: will be open for a couple hours today


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: blanco, sixty7imp, Loco 61
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

what it do Juan :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

whats up Loco :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

headed to the carshow on main in about an hour.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2010, 12:05 PM~17576705
> *headed to the carshow on main in about an hour.
> *


Yhanks for the warning! :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Just got back for the north side show. It was good talking to all the homies!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 23 2010, 05:25 PM~17578742
> *Just got back for the north side show. It was good talking to all the homies!! :biggrin:
> *


Anyone Take Any Pics...?? Sorry I Couldnt Make It... :angry:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2010, 12:00 PM~17562462
> *" EL DIA EN EL PARQUE"
> 
> DOMINGO 30 DE MAYO EN EL PARQUE TRINITY EN FORT WORTH
> ...


  

I SHOULD WORK FOR UNIVISION :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 23 2010, 06:53 PM~17579175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good spanish translation. Se vale :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 23 2010, 08:02 PM~17579639
> *What? I saw the big ass ulc banner i thought it was you...
> 
> *


Im Not The ULC LOL.... Thought You Knew.... The Lowrider Familia Is...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 23 2010, 08:24 PM~17579803
> *Im Not The ULC LOL.... Thought You Knew.... The Lowrider Familia  Is...
> *


I'm right there with ya homie!


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 23 2010, 07:02 PM~17579639
> *What? I saw the big ass ulc banner i thought it was you...
> Thats a good spanish translation. Se vale :biggrin:
> *


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 23 2010, 05:53 PM~17579175
> *Anyone Take Any Pics...??  Sorry I Couldnt Make It...  :angry:
> *


No pics. Lots of cars. The show suck just my $.02. :buttkick: :barf: :ninja: :twak:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

The Show Was To Raise Money For College Scholarship For Young Ladies I Hope They Helped Some Youngens


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

:werd:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 23 2010, 11:02 AM~17576336
> *Thanks Isela! LOL Thx for everything! We be seein ya'll at the sonic soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon! :sprint:  :sprint:  :sprint:  :biggrin:
> *


already homie! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Texas Massacre


:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco+May 23 2010, 11:13 AM~17576425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking to oscar fool. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 23 2010, 08:37 PM~17579910
> *No pics. Lots of cars. The show suck just my $.02.  :buttkick:  :barf:  :ninja:  :twak:
> *


How was the hop homie. I left early


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2010, 08:21 PM~17580265
> *I was talking to oscar fool. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 22 2010, 05:22 PM~17572173
> *What's up .. ftw . Sonic in dallas cruz spot
> *


X2 THAT SHIT IS POPPIN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 23 2010, 09:42 PM~17580490
> *X2 THAT SHIT IS POPPIN
> *


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2010, 08:24 PM~17580293
> *How was the hop homie. I left early
> *


Nobody wanted to hop. After a while they had Victor (from 4u2nv) and Joe ( from bajitos). It was good i didnt know Joes cad did that good. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 23 2010, 09:52 PM~17580577
> *Nobody wanted to hop. After a while they had Victor (from 4u2nv) and Joe ( from bajitos). It was good i didnt know Joes cad did that good.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 23 2010, 09:52 PM~17580577
> *Nobody wanted to hop. After a while they had Victor (from 4u2nv) and Joe ( from bajitos). It was good i didnt know Joes cad did that good.  :biggrin:
> *


what the hell? any body get some cash?


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> ====================================
> 
> This has been a hectic weekend, bsy bsy all weekend.. Shout to my homie and members Ruben & Linda for 2nd place winners at Christoligy show..
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

btw my bro lost 5 bucks back by the fence. Any of you good samaritans see it holla at me. LOL


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

ANY PICS OF TODAYS SHOW I HAD TO WORK EARLY TODAY :angry:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> > ====================================
> >
> > This has been a hectic weekend, bsy bsy all weekend.. Shout to my homie and members Ruben & Linda for 2nd place winners at Christoligy show..
> >
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2010, 09:40 PM~17581139
> *btw my bro lost 5 bucks back by the fence.  Any of you good samaritans see it holla at me. LOL
> *


He should have bought a beer raffle tkt, then he wouldn't have lost it... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 23 2010, 09:45 PM~17581188
> *:biggrin: wheres my plate
> *


Brian (B's) thx for put'n up an extra $50 and a motor for todays hop.. 
Congrats to Victor (4 U to Envy) and Joe (Bajitos), hop winners..

I got it right here Brian and a corona, I'm still up..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > ====================================
> >
> > This has been a hectic weekend, bsy bsy all weekend.. Shout to my homie and members Ruben & Linda for 2nd place winners at Christoligy show..
> >
> > ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 23 2010, 10:15 AM~17576064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know where you got those chairs!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2010, 09:20 PM~17580847
> *what the hell? any body get some cash?
> *


who won da chrome motor?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 23 2010, 09:51 PM~17581266
> *who won da chrome motor?
> *


Victor...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 23 2010, 08:24 PM~17579803
> *Im Not The ULC LOL.... Thought You Knew.... The Lowrider Familia  Is...
> *


lmao..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> > ====================================
> >
> > This has been a hectic weekend, bsy bsy all weekend.. Shout to my homie and members Ruben & Linda for 2nd place winners at Christoligy show..
> >
> > ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 23 2010, 10:43 PM~17581165
> *ANY PICS OF TODAYS SHOW I HAD TO WORK EARLY TODAY :angry:
> *


x817


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2morrow.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

comin soon... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

sooner than you think :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC+May 24 2010, 07:09 AM~17584543-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+May 23 2010, 11:09 PM~17581578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

morning FOROS!! :420: 


I wasnt able to make it to any events this weekend!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 24 2010, 07:09 AM~17584543
> *sooner than you think  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ride bro! Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 24 2010, 08:40 AM~17584822
> *morning FOROS!!  :420:
> I wasnt able to make it to any events this weekend!!
> *


  Dont Worry Theres More Next Weekend....  



I Havent Forgot About That Email MATT....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 24 2010, 08:48 AM~17584849
> *  Dont Worry Theres More Next Weekend....
> *


  



Did I read somewhere there was gonna be a cruise?? :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP HOMIES!?!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 24 2010, 08:50 AM~17584859
> *
> Did I read somewhere there was gonna be a cruise??  :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 24 2010, 06:11 AM~17584549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH DAMN :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

GOOD MORNING :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*3 Members: C-LO9492, juangotti, Loco 61*_ Whats up homies
:wave: :wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Juan,

Your trunk is safe and sound brother.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492+May 24 2010, 09:44 AM~17585132-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks I need to go get it lol


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Talked to my club, and looks like we're gonna make this one on Saturday.



> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 19 2010, 12:22 AM~17535902
> *Here's the flyer Abel. GOD BLESS YOU Bro. I'm sure I'll be there and I will see about who I can bring.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 08:46 AM~17585146
> *
> thanks I need to go get it lol
> *


lol... it's not taking up any space homie, but I know you're itching to have it already.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Here's the flyer Abel. GOD BLESS YOU Bro. I'm sure I'll be there and I will see about who I can bring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@May 24 2010, 09:44 AM~17585132
> *3 Members: C-LO9492, juangotti, Loco 61 Whats up homies
> :wave:  :wave:
> *



Whats Up Carlos???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 24 2010, 09:53 AM~17585197
> *lol... it's not taking up any space homie, but I know you're itching to have it already.
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Must have a lot of early riser here... What's go n on everyone..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 24 2010, 10:13 AM~17585315
> *Must have a lot of early riser here... What's go n on everyone..
> *


hows it going john. heard you but didnt see you yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 21 2010, 09:58 AM~17561506
> *WHATS UP BRO..havent done anything to it just yet
> this is all i have
> 
> ...


orale no pos ahi va poco por poquito.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 21 2010, 09:59 AM~17561517
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH DAMN!!! i love that picture


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Per Eddie with the Park Reservation Department Sunday May 30th will be a first come first serve...NO RESERVATION WILL BE GIVEN AT ANY PARK.  
817-392-5700


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias+May 24 2010, 10:30 AM~17585412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice one


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 11:24 AM~17585838
> *
> 
> 
> ...


M5G is gonna be DJing... That fuu is bad!!!!! Hope yall have a good time...


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 24 2010, 11:25 AM~17585862
> *M5G is gonna be DJing... That fuu is bad!!!!! Hope yall have a good time...
> *


Is he 1 up too or no?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 24 2010, 06:48 AM~17584849-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Oso glad you decided to join the Elco Family Homie


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2010, 10:18 AM~17585788
> *Shaved off a couple years of labor
> nice one
> *


orale no pos i cant wait to see it out rollin the streets.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 09:50 AM~17585579
> *Per Eddie with the Park Reservation Department Sunday May 30th will be a first come first serve...NO RESERVATION WILL BE GIVEN AT ANY PARK.
> 817-392-5700
> *


Cool.... Thx Juan for checking...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 24 2010, 11:32 AM~17585924
> *Its all good bro
> Sup Oso glad you decided to join the Elco Family Homie
> *


:wow:

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 24 2010, 11:53 AM~17586090
> *Cool.... Thx Juan for checking...
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 24 2010, 11:40 AM~17585980
> *orale no pos i cant wait to see it out rollin the streets.
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 24 2010, 07:09 AM~17584543
> *sooner than you think  :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Deuce looking good :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

who is secretly busting out with a new club? :0 :happysad:   :biggrin:

saw this in kk thread


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big George


Sup Jesse


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juanito


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 24 2010, 02:00 PM~17587158
> *Sup Juanito
> *


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 23 2010, 10:12 PM~17581627
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic's bro ...it was good seeing a lot of people rolling in south side lastnight


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 24 2010, 11:42 AM~17587014
> *Sup Big George
> Sup Jesse
> *


What's up homie :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up jesse ! just wanted to thank everyone that came out yesterday ! it was a good show and alot of homies showed up ! :thumbsup: thanks to ceasor of IC,homie john and leonard for there donation and time and last but not least at all B from Bs hydrolics for his 50 dollar donation and a chrome motor so lets give these guys a hand!! :worship: :worship: first place went to VICTOR of FOR U 2 ENVY CC 150 PLUS MOTOR and second place went to JOE OF BAJITOS CC they were both great good comp for the hop so once again THANKS AGAIN AND LETS ALL HAVE GOODTIMES!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

SO NOW ON ANOTHER LEVEL ! I WAS APPROACHED BY ANOTHER CC MEMBER AND WAS ASKED WHAT IS THERE TO DO IN FT WORTH SO THIS SATURDAY ME AND SOME OTHER HOMIES WILL BE MEETING AT THE CAR WASH ON HEMPHILL AND THOSE THAT ARE SCARED DONT SHOW UP CUZ IM TAG AND INSPECTED AND HAVE INSURANCE ! CUZ WE GONNA CRUISE ALL OVER THE FUNK AND THEN SOME SO IF YOU WANT TO CRUISE AND TAKE PICS OF THIS THEN SHOW UP CUZ WE NEED TO DO LIKE THE FLYER SAYS GOODTIMES !!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Videos or photos please.. I know someone had to record the hop... Cell phone quality accepted too


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 24 2010, 03:46 PM~17588051
> *SO NOW ON ANOTHER LEVEL ! I WAS APPROACHED BY ANOTHER CC MEMBER AND WAS ASKED WHAT IS THERE TO DO IN FT WORTH SO THIS SATURDAY ME AND SOME OTHER HOMIES WILL BE MEETING AT THE CAR WASH ON HEMPHILL AND THOSE THAT ARE SCARED DONT SHOW UP CUZ IM TAG AND INSPECTED AND HAVE INSURANCE ! CUZ WE GONNA CRUISE ALL OVER THE FUNK AND THEN SOME SO IF YOU WANT TO CRUISE AND TAKE PICS OF THIS THEN SHOW UP CUZ WE NEED TO DO LIKE THE FLYER SAYS GOODTIMES !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like fun...what time on Saturday...I'll be at Abel's show from 6pm-9pm.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2010, 01:50 PM~17588084
> *Videos or photos please.. I know someone had to record the hop... Cell phone quality accepted too
> *


X2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 24 2010, 03:46 PM~17588051
> *SO NOW ON ANOTHER LEVEL ! I WAS APPROACHED BY ANOTHER CC MEMBER AND WAS ASKED WHAT IS THERE TO DO IN FT WORTH SO THIS SATURDAY ME AND SOME OTHER HOMIES WILL BE MEETING AT THE CAR WASH ON HEMPHILL AND THOSE THAT ARE SCARED DONT SHOW UP CUZ IM TAG AND INSPECTED AND HAVE INSURANCE ! CUZ WE GONNA CRUISE ALL OVER THE FUNK AND THEN SOME SO IF YOU WANT TO CRUISE AND TAKE PICS OF THIS THEN SHOW UP CUZ WE NEED TO DO LIKE THE FLYER SAYS GOODTIMES !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ill be there to record this memorable event.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 24 2010, 03:40 PM~17588013
> *wus up jesse ! just wanted to thank everyone that came out yesterday ! it was a good show and alot of homies showed up !  :thumbsup:  thanks to ceasor of IC,homie john and leonard for there donation and time and last but not least at all B from Bs hydrolics for his 50 dollar donation and a chrome motor so lets give these guys a hand!!  :worship:  :worship: first place went to VICTOR of FOR U 2 ENVY CC 150 PLUS MOTOR and second place went to JOE OF BAJITOS CC they were both great good comp for the hop so once again THANKS AGAIN AND LETS ALL HAVE <span style=\'color:blue\'>GOODTIMES !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats Sounds LIke A Plan..... Lets Roll... "Fort Worth Stand Up"



> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+May 24 2010, 03:50 PM~17588084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oooooooooooooooooooh Yeah.....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

From Yesterday. this is all I took.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 24 2010, 03:46 PM~17588051
> *SO NOW ON ANOTHER LEVEL ! I WAS APPROACHED BY ANOTHER CC MEMBER AND WAS ASKED WHAT IS THERE TO DO IN FT WORTH SO THIS SATURDAY ME AND SOME OTHER HOMIES WILL BE MEETING AT THE CAR WASH ON HEMPHILL AND THOSE THAT ARE SCARED DONT SHOW UP CUZ IM TAG AND INSPECTED AND HAVE INSURANCE ! CUZ WE GONNA CRUISE ALL OVER THE FUNK AND THEN SOME SO IF YOU WANT TO CRUISE AND TAKE PICS OF THIS THEN SHOW UP CUZ WE NEED TO DO LIKE THE FLYER SAYS GOODTIMES !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 24 2010, 03:46 PM~17588051
> *SO NOW ON ANOTHER LEVEL ! I WAS APPROACHED BY ANOTHER CC MEMBER AND WAS ASKED WHAT IS THERE TO DO IN FT WORTH SO THIS SATURDAY ME AND SOME OTHER HOMIES WILL BE MEETING AT THE CAR WASH ON HEMPHILL AND THOSE THAT ARE SCARED DONT SHOW UP CUZ IM TAG AND INSPECTED AND HAVE INSURANCE ! CUZ WE GONNA CRUISE ALL OVER THE FUNK AND THEN SOME SO IF YOU WANT TO CRUISE AND TAKE PICS OF THIS THEN SHOW UP CUZ WE NEED TO DO LIKE THE FLYER SAYS GOODTIMES !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I should be able to make it. I've been wanting to cruise. lmk wat time.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 01:21 PM~17586875
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hahaha prolly BIG GEORGE!!!! :biggrin: 


J/K!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 09:20 AM~17585351
> *hows it going john. heard you but didnt see you yesterday. :biggrin:
> *


Juan, doing good today, just resting up from this long weekend. Leonard and myself are committed to trying to make as many ULC supported events as possible. I will be in Cali this summer rep'n my club and the ULC.. :biggrin:

ULC rep'd in Phx at the first LRM show of the year..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 24 2010, 04:51 PM~17588793
> *Juan, doing good today, just resting up from this long weekend. Leonard and myself are committed to trying to make as many ULC supported events as possible. I will be in Cali this summer rep'n my club and the ULC.. :biggrin:
> *


Thats good to hear John


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 04:15 PM~17588356
> *From Yesterday. this is all I took.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, $Money Mike$, juangotti, blanco


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

OSCAR!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 24 2010, 02:46 PM~17588051
> *SO NOW ON ANOTHER LEVEL ! I WAS APPROACHED BY ANOTHER CC MEMBER AND WAS ASKED WHAT IS THERE TO DO IN FT WORTH SO THIS SATURDAY ME AND SOME OTHER HOMIES WILL BE MEETING AT THE CAR WASH ON HEMPHILL AND THOSE THAT ARE SCARED DONT SHOW UP CUZ IM TAG AND INSPECTED AND HAVE INSURANCE ! CUZ WE GONNA CRUISE ALL OVER THE FUNK AND THEN SOME SO IF YOU WANT TO CRUISE AND TAKE PICS OF THIS THEN SHOW UP CUZ WE NEED TO DO LIKE THE FLYER SAYS GOODTIMES !!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be there with my homie Leonard.. I'll be tearing up the streets with you'all. :biggrin: 
So get ready homies and in the words of my ol'home boy Mark, get ready to roll your shit homies...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 24 2010, 04:06 PM~17588263
> *
> Thats Sounds LIke A Plan..... Lets Roll... "Fort Worth Stand Up"
> What????  What Happend To Your Camera Germain?????
> ...


I still got it uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2010, 05:09 PM~17589017
> *I still got it uffin:
> *


Someone needs to record this cruise .. I have a feeling that it will be one of the best Foros has ever seen


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2010, 05:11 PM~17589053
> *Someone needs to record this cruise .. I have a feeling that it will be one of the best Foros  has ever seen
> *


I got a camera phone. :happysad:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 05:17 PM~17589110
> *I got a camera phone. :happysad:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a camera I ju don't know how to download the content. that's y I don't use it. if someone can help me figure that chit out we can use that one too. Have like 2 or 3 different angles goin.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*ATTENTION:

MAJOR CRUISE IN FORT WORTH GOING ON SATURDAY MAY 29TH. WE WILL MEET UP AT THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH PROMPTLY AT 8:00PM<<<???** ANY FURTHER INFO CONTACT GEORGE OF GOOD TIMES C.C. CUS HE IS SPEAR HEADING THIS. WE GONNA HIT UP EVERY HOOD IN FORT WORTH SOUTH SIDE NORTH SIDE ETC ETC!!! FORT WORTH STAND UP. LETS DO IT LIKE BACK IN THE DAY ONLY WITH LESS VIOLENCE.*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 05:24 PM~17589202
> *ATTENTION:
> 
> MAJOR CRUISE IN FORT WORTH GOING ON SATURDAY MAY 29TH. WE WILL MEET UP AT THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH PROMPTLY AT 8:00PM<<<???  ANY FURTHER INFO CONTACT GEORGE OF GOOD TIMES C.C. CUS HE IS SPEAR HEADING THIS. WE GONNA HIT UP EVERY HOOD IN FORT WORTH SOUTH SIDE NORTH SIDE ETC ETC!!! FORT WORTH STAND UP. LETS DO IT LIKE BACK IN THE DAY ONLY WITH LESS VIOLENCE.</span>
> *




Dang, *BOLD *and *<span style=\'color:red\'>RED*.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 24 2010, 05:25 PM~17589215
> *Dang, BOLD and RED.
> *


caps and underline the important parts. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 24 2010, 05:25 PM~17589215
> *Dang, BOLD and RED.
> *


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 05:24 PM~17589202
> *ATTENTION:
> 
> MAJOR CRUISE IN FORT WORTH GOING ON SATURDAY MAY 29TH. WE WILL MEET UP AT THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH PROMPTLY AT 8:00PM<<<???  ANY FURTHER INFO CONTACT GEORGE OF GOOD TIMES C.C. CUS HE IS SPEAR HEADING THIS. WE GONNA HIT UP EVERY HOOD IN FORT WORTH SOUTH SIDE NORTH SIDE ETC ETC!!! FORT WORTH STAND UP. LETS DO IT LIKE BACK IN THE DAY ONLY WITH LESS VIOLENCE.
> *


i like how u put LESS VIOLENCE... cuz i guess in Fort Worth if u get outta line u just might get fucked up huh

:cheesy: what up juan


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 04:00 PM~17588919
> *OSCAR!!!
> *


 :biggrin: 
what it do Juan


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks+May 24 2010, 05:36 PM~17589337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 06:03 PM~17589603
> *just want to create a safe environment to cruise in
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 24 2010, 03:27 PM~17588494
> *Hahaha prolly BIG GEORGE!!!! :biggrin:
> J/K!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rimshot:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 24 2010, 04:52 PM~17590802
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot:
> *


HEY HOMIE I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU & VICTOR FOR STOPPING WHEN I WAS ON THE SIDE OF THE HWY ON SATURDAY, IT ENDED UP BEING THE DRIVER SIDE BEARINGS SO WE HAD TO CHANGE THE SPINDEL ALSO.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 24 2010, 05:11 AM~17584549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 24 2010, 04:56 PM~17588874
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, $Money Mike$, juangotti, blanco
> 
> *



Wassup Senor Loco 61!!!! :wave:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 04:24 PM~17589202
> *ATTENTION:
> 
> MAJOR CRUISE IN FORT WORTH GOING ON SATURDAY MAY 29TH. WE WILL MEET UP AT THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH PROMPTLY AT 8:00PM<<<???  ANY FURTHER INFO CONTACT GEORGE OF GOOD TIMES C.C. CUS HE IS SPEAR HEADING THIS. WE GONNA HIT UP EVERY HOOD IN FORT WORTH SOUTH SIDE NORTH SIDE ETC ETC!!! FORT WORTH STAND UP. LETS DO IT LIKE BACK IN THE DAY ONLY WITH LESS VIOLENCE.
> *


WHAT ABOUT POLY AND STOP 6 :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 24 2010, 07:55 PM~17591599
> *WHAT ABOUT POLY AND STOP 6  :biggrin:
> *


you forgot como :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 24 2010, 04:27 PM~17588494
> *Hahaha prolly BIG GEORGE!!!! :biggrin:
> J/K!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

HEY GUEY!!! ARE YOU DRIVING????


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey Guey yall forgot the East Side Tooooooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 24 2010, 05:11 AM~17584549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup J-Ray


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup B


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rollin 64


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 24 2010, 09:10 PM~17591804
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HEY GUEY!!! ARE YOU DRIVING????
> *



ME????? Nawww I took the Oprah pledge!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 24 2010, 09:33 PM~17592122
> *Sup Rollin 64
> *



What about me?????


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry Brotha been layin my phn down and refreshin tha page......




SUP $BIG $MIKE$


How you been my brotha did you get the pic of my motor? I was havin HELL WITH MY HEADERS THEY WOULDNT CLEAR MY MINI STARTER! A Hammer and a dolly go a long way..........


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 24 2010, 07:27 PM~17592034
> *Sup J-Ray
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 24 2010, 09:42 PM~17592256
> *ME????? Nawww I took the Oprah pledge!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU CRAZY FUU!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 24 2010, 09:21 PM~17591954
> *Hey Guey yall forgot the East Side Tooooooooo!!!!!!!!
> *


YOU GONNA ROLL THE ELCO???? I KNOW I WILL BE...  :biggrin: :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 24 2010, 09:50 PM~17592361
> *YOU GONNA ROLL THE ELCO???? I KNOW I WILL BE...   :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :worship: :worship: OK... OK... JUST PLAYING GUEY!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso my Elco Brotha


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 24 2010, 09:51 PM~17592387
> *Sup Oso my Elco Brotha
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 24 2010, 07:50 PM~17592361
> *YOU GONNA ROLL THE ELCO???? I KNOW I WILL BE...   :biggrin:  :0
> *


You Never Know but you will know when it hits the streets


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 24 2010, 07:52 PM~17590802
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rimshot:
> *


hush yo mouth !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big George


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

ATTENTION:

MAJOR CRUISE IN FORT WORTH GOING ON SATURDAY MAY 29TH. WE WILL MEET UP AT THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH PROMPTLY AT GOODTIMES, NEW WAVE, TECHNIQUES, 4 U 2 ENVY,MAJESTICS DFW, BAJITOS, STREETLIFE, LATIN PARADISE, SLAB CITY, SUBLIMINAL, ROYAL TOUCH, SUENOS REALIZ, SWEET DREAMS, ROLLERZ ONLY, BOULEVARD ACES, FINEST CC AND LST BUT NOT LEAST ALL SOLO RIDERS AND I MEAN RIDERS HOMIES SO LETS RIDE!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 24 2010, 10:14 PM~17592706
> *ATTENTION:
> 
> MAJOR CRUISE IN FORT WORTH GOING ON SATURDAY MAY 29TH. WE WILL MEET UP AT THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH PROMPTLY AT SO YOU GUYS MAKE SURE YALL SHOW UP TO ROLL CUZ ITS GONNA BE ON FOR REAL!</span>WE ALL NEED TO REP GOODTIMES, NEW WAVE, TECHNIQUES, 4 U 2 ENVY,MAJESTICS DFW, BAJITOS, STREETLIFE, LATIN PARADISE, SLAB CITY, SUBLIMINAL, ROYAL TOUCH, SUENOS REALIZ, SWEET DREAMS, ROLLERZ ONLY, BOULEVARD ACES, FINEST CC AND LST BUT NOT LEAST ALL SOLO RIDERS AND I MEAN RIDERS HOMIES SO LETS RIDE!!!!
> *






I'm gonna be at Abel's Show from 6-9pm. PM me your number and maybe we can catch up with you guys around 8pm. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 24 2010, 08:21 PM~17591954
> *Hey Guey yall forgot the East Side Tooooooooo!!!!!!!!
> *


THANK YOU SIR


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 24 2010, 08:31 PM~17592099
> *Sup B
> *


at da shop busy with these rides and on the net lokking for a front end for scarface :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Gowt Damb I WISH MY ELCO WAS READY SOME OF FINEST CC CARS WILL BE THER GEORGE I dont get off till 9 so i gota haul ass from grapevine to were ever yall are at


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 24 2010, 10:21 PM~17592803
> *
> 
> I'm gonna be at Abel's Show from 6-9pm. PM me your number and maybe we can catch up with you guys around 8pm. :thumbsup:
> *


thats cool bro just call me or one of the guys so you can catch up with us?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Fort worth Mex


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

If you guys gonna roll and you have chrome rims on your vehicles, please make sure you got tags and insurance up to date.. Cuz this cats(fwpd) will fuck with you... I got proof to back up the statement above...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 24 2010, 10:29 PM~17592923
> *Gowt Damb I WISH MY ELCO WAS READY SOME OF FINEST CC CARS WILL BE THER GEORGE I dont get off till 9 so i gota haul ass from grapevine to were ever yall are at
> *


ok bro cuz we need this to be big since we aint done a cruise in a long time and its time homies so FORT WORTH STAND UP!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 24 2010, 10:31 PM~17592947
> *Sup Fort worth Mex
> *


Whats up vato.. Im ready to see the elco hit the streets of foros...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 24 2010, 08:22 PM~17592818
> *THANK YOU SIR
> *


No Prob Homie thats The HOOD I GREW UP IN


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2010, 10:31 PM~17592951
> *If you guys gonna roll and you have chrome rims on your vehicles, please make sure you got tags and insurance up to date.. Cuz this cats(fwpd) will fuck with you... I got proof to back up the statement above...
> *


OSO HAS WARRANTS... :happysad: :0


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 24 2010, 07:47 PM~17591485
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks to you imma be rollin this weekend homie. I really appreciate it.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: theoso8, fortworthmex, -SUPER62-, Sigala, BIG George!, 80 Eldog




wus up homies !!!!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 24 2010, 10:34 PM~17592998
> *OSO HAS WARRANTS... :happysad:  :0
> *


quit yo lying homie and bring yo ride out!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 24 2010, 10:35 PM~17593013
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members:SUP JOTO??? </span> :biggrin: *


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2010, 09:31 PM~17592951
> *If you guys gonna roll and you have chrome rims on your vehicles, please make sure you got tags and insurance up to date.. Cuz this cats(fwpd) will fuck with you... I got proof to back up the statement above...
> *


OR AT LEAST ONE OF UR TAGS LIKE THE LICENCE PLATE TAG AND INSURANCE. U CAN GET LIABILITY CHEAP FOR LESS THAN 40 BUCKS JUST CALL GEIKO 15 MINUTES CAN SAFE U 15% OR MORE ON CAR INSURANCE AND NO I DONT WORK THERE. :biggrin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 24 2010, 09:34 PM~17593007
> *Thanks to you imma be rollin this weekend homie. I really appreciate it.
> *


THAT BUMPER KIT LOOKS GOOD ON THE SIX DEUCE HOMIE


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 24 2010, 10:35 PM~17593027
> *quit yo lying homie and bring yo ride out!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT MY BAIL??? :biggrin: I'LL BE OUT THERE...  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 24 2010, 10:36 PM~17593039
> *:biggrin:  :wave:  <span style=\'color:blue\'>MAS PUTO!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 24 2010, 10:38 PM~17593066
> *YOU GOT MY BAIL??? :biggrin: I'LL BE OUT THERE...   :biggrin:
> *


yea i got this!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2010, 08:32 PM~17592968
> *Whats up vato.. Im ready to see the elco hit the streets of foros...
> *


Man Homie its getting close i cant wait to be out there hittin the streets we got to show people this IS OUR LIFE!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 24 2010, 07:34 PM~17592998
> *OSO HAS WARRANTS... :happysad:  :0
> *


 :loco:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 24 2010, 10:41 PM~17593109
> *Man Homie its getting close i cant wait to be out there hittin the streets we got to show people this IS OUR LIFE!
> *


SUP GUEY?? I GO PICK YOU UP??? YOU BUY THE BEER...  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 24 2010, 10:41 PM~17593117
> *:loco:
> *


  :run: :run: :run: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

some info was edited to protect the innocent..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 24 2010, 10:37 PM~17593050
> *OR AT LEAST ONE OF UR TAGS LIKE THE LICENCE PLATE TAG AND INSURANCE. U CAN GET LIABILITY CHEAP FOR LESS THAN 40 BUCKS JUST CALL GEIKO 15 MINUTES CAN SAFE U 15% OR MORE ON CAR INSURANCE AND NO I DONT WORK THERE.  :biggrin:
> *


lmao i use fred loya


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> some info was edited to protect the innocent..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2010, 10:48 PM~17593233
> *some info was edited to protect the innocent..
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED TO CALL HIM... YOU KNOW IF HE SERVES ARLINGTON, DALWORTHINGTON GARDEN, HOUSTON, AND AMARILLO??? :happysad: :uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> > some info was edited to protect the innocent..
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 24 2010, 10:51 PM~17593299
> *I NEED TO CALL HIM... YOU KNOW IF HE SERVES ARLINGTON, DALWORTHINGTON GARDEN, HOUSTON, AND AMARILLO???  :happysad:  :uh:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 24 2010, 08:14 PM~17592706
> *ATTENTION:
> 
> MAJOR CRUISE IN FORT WORTH GOING ON SATURDAY MAY 29TH. WE WILL MEET UP AT THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH PROMPTLY AT SO YOU GUYS MAKE SURE YALL SHOW UP TO ROLL CUZ ITS GONNA BE ON FOR REAL!</span>WE ALL NEED TO REP GOODTIMES, NEW WAVE, TECHNIQUES, 4 U 2 ENVY,MAJESTICS DFW, BAJITOS, STREETLIFE, LATIN PARADISE, SLAB CITY, SUBLIMINAL, ROYAL TOUCH, SUENOS REALIZ, SWEET DREAMS, ROLLERZ ONLY, BOULEVARD ACES, FINEST CC AND LST BUT NOT LEAST ALL SOLO RIDERS AND I MEAN RIDERS HOMIES SO LETS RIDE!!!!
> *




will be there


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 05:24 PM~17589202
> *ATTENTION:
> 
> MAJOR CRUISE IN FORT WORTH GOING ON SATURDAY MAY 29TH. WE WILL MEET UP AT THE HEMPHILL CAR WASH PROMPTLY AT 8:00PM<<<???  ANY FURTHER INFO CONTACT GEORGE OF GOOD TIMES C.C. CUS HE IS SPEAR HEADING THIS. WE GONNA HIT UP EVERY HOOD IN FORT WORTH SOUTH SIDE NORTH SIDE ETC ETC!!! FORT WORTH STAND UP. LETS DO IT LIKE BACK IN THE DAY ONLY WITH LESS VIOLENCE.
> *


if the car wash owner is there he gonna tell everyone to leave..unless you start washing and cleaning your ride :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 24 2010, 11:00 PM~17593444
> *if the car wash owner is there he gonna tell everyone to leave..unless you start washing and cleaning your ride :biggrin:
> *


then thats what we will have to do then! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

SO LIKE I POSTED EARLIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 



SO NOW ON ANOTHER LEVEL ! I WAS APPROACHED BY ANOTHER CC MEMBER AND WAS ASKED WHAT IS THERE TO DO IN FT WORTH SO THIS SATURDAY ME AND SOME OTHER HOMIES WILL BE MEETING AT THE CAR WASH ON HEMPHILL AND THOSE THAT ARE SCARED DONT SHOW UP CUZ IM TAG AND INSPECTED AND HAVE INSURANCE ! CUZ WE GONNA CRUISE ALL OVER THE FUNK AND THEN SOME SO IF YOU WANT TO CRUISE AND TAKE PICS OF THIS THEN SHOW UP CUZ WE NEED TO DO LIKE THE FLYER SAYS FT WORTH STAND UP SO WHOS WITH ME? LETS HAVE SOME GOODTIMES !!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 24 2010, 06:11 AM~17584549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad for doing it in the backyard shop...Big thanks to Turtle For throwing down on the Paint and buffing... Cant wait to roll again... :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 24 2010, 11:06 PM~17593528
> *SO LIKE I POSTED EARLIER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SO NOW ON ANOTHER LEVEL ! I WAS APPROACHED BY ANOTHER CC MEMBER AND WAS ASKED WHAT IS THERE TO DO IN FT WORTH SO THIS SATURDAY ME AND SOME OTHER HOMIES WILL BE MEETING AT THE CAR WASH ON HEMPHILL AND THOSE THAT ARE SCARED DONT SHOW UP CUZ IM TAG AND INSPECTED AND HAVE INSURANCE ! CUZ WE GONNA CRUISE ALL OVER THE FUNK AND THEN SOME SO IF YOU WANT TO CRUISE AND TAKE PICS OF THIS THEN SHOW UP CUZ WE NEED TO DO LIKE THE FLYER SAYS FT WORTH STAND UP SO WHOS WITH ME? LETS HAVE SOME GOODTIMES  !!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


6PM


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 24 2010, 11:09 PM~17593581
> *Not bad for doing it in the backyard shop...Big thanks to Turtle For throwing down on the Paint and buffing... Cant wait to roll this saturday... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 11:11 PM~17593625
> *6PM
> *


around that time so we can get the cruise going early bro cus we need to make room!!!!!!!!!!!1 :wow: :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 24 2010, 11:23 PM~17593801
> *around that time so we can get the cruise going early bro cus we need to make room!!!!!!!!!!!1 :wow:  :wow:
> *


for show.you map out where you wanna roll. let me know so I can go ahead and get good spots for vids and pics.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm kinda thinkin we may need to set up a different spot to meet up after u was the car cuz if we have as many rides as I think we will there won't be enuff room at the wash. Maybe some large parking lot to post up before and get lined up. What do u guys think?


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 24 2010, 10:23 PM~17593801
> *around that time so we can get the cruise going early bro cus we need to make room!!!!!!!!!!!1 :wow:  :wow:
> *


Hey bro it's Lucio How about we meet up at the Old Town Center Mall and one of the Parking lot's I know i don't have My Car Out But I well Be with My Brother...we where just thinking It's going to be a lot of Cars Why not meet up at a big Parking lot.. you know...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 24 2010, 11:44 PM~17594133
> *I'm kinda thinkin we may need to set up a different spot to meet up after u was the car cuz if we have as many rides as I think we will there won't be enuff room at the wash. Maybe some large parking lot to post up before and get lined up. What do u guys think?
> *


Billy Bobs parking lot behind sonic on main. plenty or parking or gateway park.


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 24 2010, 10:44 PM~17594133
> *I'm kinda thinkin we may need to set up a different spot to meet up after u was the car cuz if we have as many rides as I think we will there won't be enuff room at the wash. Maybe some large parking lot to post up before and get lined up. What do u guys think?
> *


I was Just thinking that too...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 24 2010, 09:09 PM~17593581
> *Not bad for doing it in the backyard shop...Big thanks to Turtle For throwing down on the Paint and buffing... Cant wait to roll again... :thumbsup:
> *


Looks Daymb Good brotha was this car bought in SouthSide Looks Just like my homies ride from back in tha day?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@May 24 2010, 11:46 PM~17594152
> *I was Just thinking that too...
> *



yeah meet up at the mall on south i-35 then start the cruise from there.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 24 2010, 11:52 PM~17594244
> *yeah meet up at the mall on south i-35 then start the cruise from there.
> *


that will work too. la grande plaza. we can roll down from there.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Thats what i was thinking also but dont meet in the same lot were they park for the club if not you got to deal with the fuckin rent a cops park on the south end were you are facing Seminary that lot is empty at night.... Just my 2 cents Im gona be late but peeps that have my number let me know so i can tell my guys were to go thanx


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 25 2010, 12:05 AM~17594415
> *Thats what i was thinking also but dont meet in the same lot were they park for the club if not you got to deal with the fuckin rent a cops park on the south end were you are facing Seminary that lot is empty at night.... Just my 2 cents    Im gona be late but peeps that have my number let me know so i can tell my guys were to go thanx
> *


thats whats up bring em out. Finest C.C. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

You allready know bro if i finish the 63 tomarrow i might just have to roll it and supprize everyone :cheesy:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

ILL TRY AND SEE IF I CAN MAKE IT TOO


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 24 2010, 10:11 PM~17594519
> *ILL TRY AND SEE IF I CAN MAKE IT TOO
> *


Lets do it my East Los Brotha!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I wont be ther for the beging of it but ill be rollin when i get off but if im in the 63 or the reagal ill be hoppin TILL THA FUCKIN BALL JOINTS BRAKE!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

on and poppin.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Sixty7Imp



Sup Juanito


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 25 2010, 12:28 AM~17594740
> *Sup Sixty7Imp
> Sup Juanito
> *


getting hype about this cruise. shit I cant wait.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 24 2010, 11:16 PM~17594592
> *Lets do it my East Los Brotha!
> *


HOPEFULLY I WILL MAKE IT. IM FROM FORT WORTH AS WELL EVEN THOUGH MY TEAM IS THE RAIDERS BUT I DO LIVE IN THE EASTSIDE BUT IT AINT NO THANG HOMIE AS LONG AS WE ALL RIDIN


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 24 2010, 11:37 PM~17594872
> *HOPEFULLY I WILL MAKE IT. IM FROM FORT WORTH AS WELL EVEN THOUGH MY TEAM IS THE RAIDERS BUT I DO LIVE IN THE EASTSIDE BUT IT AINT NO THANG HOMIE AS LONG AS WE ALL RIDIN
> *


i tough u was from COMPTON


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@May 24 2010, 11:41 PM~17594942
> *i tough u was from COMPTON
> *


IM FROM POLY THE COMPTON OF TEXAS :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 25 2010, 12:37 AM~17594872
> *HOPEFULLY I WILL MAKE IT. IM FROM FORT WORTH AS WELL EVEN THOUGH MY TEAM IS THE RAIDERS BUT I DO LIVE IN THE EASTSIDE BUT IT AINT NO THANG HOMIE AS LONG AS WE ALL RIDIN
> *


I hear ya homeboy! I jus wanna cruise. I've never been apart of somethin as big as I think its gonna be. I'm definitely lookin forward to this.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

U USE TO SAY U WERE FROM INGLEWOOD.LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 24 2010, 11:43 PM~17594970
> *U USE TO SAY U WERE FROM INGLEWOOD.LOL :biggrin:
> *


PURPLE HAZE


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 24 2010, 11:44 PM~17594981
> *PURPLE HAZE
> *


NO FOOL I WAS FROM PICO ELISO :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 24 2010, 09:51 PM~17593299
> *I NEED TO CALL HIM... YOU KNOW IF HE SERVES ARLINGTON, DALWORTHINGTON GARDEN, HOUSTON, AND AMARILLO???  :happysad:  :uh:
> *


*<span style=\'font-family:Optima\'>EL MARTILLO TEJANO*</span>


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@May 24 2010, 11:49 PM~17595044
> *NO FOOL I WAS FROM PICO ELISO :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 24 2010, 11:43 PM~17594970
> *U USE TO SAY U WERE FROM INGLEWOOD.LOL :biggrin:
> *











COMPTON COMPTON THIS IS MY BUSINESS ASSOSIATE :0


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@May 24 2010, 11:53 PM~17595088
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SHUT THE FUKK UP :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 24 2010, 11:54 PM~17595108
> *SHUT THE FUKK UP :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 24 2010, 11:53 PM~17595086
> *
> 
> 
> ...











WE DONT STOP :biggrin:


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 24 2010, 05:11 AM~17584549
> *
> 
> 
> ...


fresh!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

IN-N-OUT BURGERS comin to TEXAS. Garland will be the first location.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 24 2010, 08:09 PM~17593581
> *Not bad for doing it in the backyard shop...Big thanks to Turtle For throwing down on the Paint and buffing... Cant wait to roll again... :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup Raymond! Hey bro are you gonna make it to the cruise this weekend?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

We Rolling This Weekend Or What????


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, Loco 61, $Money Mike$, *RIDINDRTY64*

whut up homie... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

whts up Ramon congrats with the* GOODTIMES *chapter... will see you on the BLVD soon... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 05:24 PM~17589202
> *Dont Forget To Roll By The Church In Riverside There Will Be Some LowLows There Waiting INcluding Me....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco

Sup Blazin Low


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+May 24 2010, 05:09 PM~17589017-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>I'll Have Mine Ready To Record And Add One More To The "Fort Worth Lowrider Chronicles" </span>*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 25 2010, 07:44 AM~17596549
> *Sup Loco
> 
> Sup Blazin Low
> *


Whats popin "Lord Matt"


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 24 2010, 08:34 PM~17593007
> *Thanks to you imma be rollin this weekend homie. I really appreciate it.
> *


No problem glad I could help get that clean 62 back on the road!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 24 2010, 08:33 PM~17591321
> *HEY HOMIE I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU & VICTOR FOR STOPPING WHEN I WAS ON THE SIDE OF THE HWY ON SATURDAY, IT ENDED UP BEING THE DRIVER SIDE BEARINGS SO WE HAD TO CHANGE THE SPINDEL ALSO.
> *


 True Homies ....


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 25 2010, 04:21 AM~17596385
> *IN-N-OUT BURGERS comin to TEXAS. Garland will be the first location.
> *


I saw that on the news last night :thumbsup: Now I do not have to wait until I go to Vegas to eat In N Out but Whatburger is still better


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 24 2010, 08:51 PM~17591544
> *Wassup Senor Loco 61!!!! :wave:
> *


Wuts Poping Money Mike Bring That Bad Boy Camera Out This Saturday...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 24 2010, 07:33 PM~17591321
> *HEY HOMIE I WOULD LIKE TO THANK YOU & VICTOR FOR STOPPING WHEN I WAS ON THE SIDE OF THE HWY ON SATURDAY, IT ENDED UP BEING THE DRIVER SIDE BEARINGS SO WE HAD TO CHANGE THE SPINDEL ALSO.
> *


  :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 25 2010, 12:05 AM~17594415
> *Thats what i was thinking also but dont meet in the same lot were they park for the club if not you got to deal with the fuckin rent a cops park on the south end were you are facing Seminary that lot is empty at night.... Just my 2 cents    Im gona be late but peeps that have my number let me know so i can tell my guys were to go thanx
> *


 :0 It Get Super Packed There Peeps Cruising IN There Trucks... :dunno:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 25 2010, 05:50 AM~17596562
> *I saw that on the news last night  :thumbsup:  Now I do not have to wait until I go to Vegas to eat In N Out but Whatburger is still better
> *


X2


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

ok well if someone can find a spot at la gran plaza then we can do it but i want it to be like the old days so plz lets make this happen and we can roll all over dfw! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Sometimes there's cops taking photos at la gran plaza.. Don't know if we might get ran away.. But the southside parking lot like Matt said is a damn big spot


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 25 2010, 08:16 AM~17596647
> *:0  It Get Super Packed There Peeps Cruising IN There Trucks... :dunno:
> *


Only on sundays they go clubbing Saturday night


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 25 2010, 09:47 AM~17597120
> *Only on sundays they go clubbing Saturday night
> *


I Passed By There On Saturday Night It Was Packed.... :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, sixty7imp, blanco, ms_tx_legend214, chickenhawk


 Isela You Going To Say Some Shout Out For Us on Saturday Night???


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:0 











helping friend's kids sell some...pm if you wanna buy a ticket! :biggrin: 

only have a limited amount of tickets! :sprint:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61, blanco, ms_tx_legend214, chickenhawk

Sup Homies!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 25 2010, 10:02 AM~17597210
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 25 2010, 10:02 AM~17597209
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Loco 61, sixty7imp, blanco, ms_tx_legend214, chickenhawk
> Isela You Going To Say Some Shout Out For Us on Saturday Night???
> *


SHE AINT GONNA GO... HER EX HAS BEEN BUSTIN CAPS AT HER LATELY...

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 25 2010, 10:02 AM~17597209
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Loco 61, sixty7imp, blanco, ms_tx_legend214, chickenhawk
> Isela You Going To Say Some Shout Out For Us on Saturday Night???
> *


wats up homie! :wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 25 2010, 10:03 AM~17597224
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> 
> STFU</span>
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 


oops sorry...dont talk bout rollin rich's cousin like that OSO! :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 25 2010, 10:06 AM~17597243
> *SOUNDS LIKE A SENSITIVE SUBJECT... MAYBE HE LET YOU CRUISE HIS HONDA??*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 25 2010, 10:07 AM~17597250
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> ESTUPIT!!!!!!! I DIDNT SAY NOTHING BAD... YOU DID... THATS MY HOMIE... YALL NEED TO BE TOGETHER....</span> :twak: :twak:*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 25 2010, 10:08 AM~17597253
> *sensitive? nah...i aint worried bout it...you're the one that keeps bringing it up...get over it! lmfao :cheesy:*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 25 2010, 10:09 AM~17597264
> *<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>dr oso...this aint a dating thread! back to cruising ****!
> 
> I CAN DO BAD ON MY OWN  *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: 81.7.TX., ms_tx_legend214, TheTexasGoldPlater, theoso8, 80 Eldog, sixty7imp, juangotti, blanco

:wave: :wow: :drama:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 25 2010, 10:11 AM~17597274
> *WE SEE...</span> :0 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 25 2010, 10:12 AM~17597282
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 8 Members: 81.7.TX., ms_tx_legend214, TheTexasGoldPlater, theoso8, 80 Eldog, sixty7imp, juangotti, blanco
> 
> ...


YOU BRINGIN OUT THE 64 SATURDAY???


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 25 2010, 10:05 AM~17597232
> *SHE AINT GONNA GO... HER EX HAS BEEN BUSTIN CAPS AT HER LATELY...
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+May 25 2010, 10:12 AM~17597282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 25 2010, 10:14 AM~17597304
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


THATS WHO WAS BUSTIN AT SONIC... LOOKING FOR ISELA... hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 25 2010, 10:15 AM~17597311
> *THATS WHO WAS BUSTIN AT SONIC... LOOKING FOR ISELA... hno:  hno:  hno:
> *



NMG!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 25 2010, 10:15 AM~17597310
> *:wave:
> asshole!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tongue: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :ninja: :ninja:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 25 2010, 10:15 AM~17597311
> *THATS WHO WAS BUSTIN AT SONIC... LOOKING FOR ISELA... hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


:thumbsup:

Now I know as long as she's not there we're safe.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up everyone


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 25 2010, 10:24 AM~17597383
> *What's up everyone
> *


shit shit and shit. got a bill in paypal im tryn spend. any one got some 64 or cutlass parts?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2010, 10:31 AM~17597440
> *shit shit and shit. got a bill in paypal im tryn spend. any one got some 64 or cutlass parts?
> *


Save yo money!! we got a long weekend!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 25 2010, 10:35 AM~17597472
> *Save yo money!! we got a long weekend!!
> *


Its in paypal.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 25 2010, 07:24 AM~17597383
> *What's up everyone
> *


sup Thomas... u gonna bring my goods over tonite>? :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2010, 10:36 AM~17597480
> *Its in paypal.
> *


you still cant get it out???


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

these to should be able to make it the cruise this saturday,,, :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+May 25 2010, 10:16 AM~17597318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha! :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+May 25 2010, 10:43 AM~17597542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice.more pics of the 65


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 25 2010, 10:02 AM~17597210
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Ive Already Have Some Of Those Club Level Season Tickets With Acouple Season Parking Passes  Only Cost Me 300 Thousand.... :biggrin: 



J/K Sounds Like A Good deal


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 25 2010, 10:45 AM~17597547
> *these to should be able to make it the cruise this saturday,,, :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Loooking Good....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2010, 07:49 AM~17597593
> *sold some more bike parts
> nice.more pics of the 65
> *


HERE ONE OF MY 65 IN DOWN TOWN FORT WORTH IN FRONT OF RAZZOS


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 25 2010, 08:00 AM~17597695
> *Loooking Good....
> *


THNKS.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 25 2010, 11:03 AM~17597721
> *HERE ONE OF MY 65 IN DOWN TOWN FORT WORTH IN FRONT OF RAZZOS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@May 25 2010, 01:45 AM~17595579
> *Hell yea homies thts wts up it needs to be goin down like this every sat like the old days...  We got some lowlows comin outa odessa this weekend to ready to cruise!!!!
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 25 2010, 11:33 AM~17598025
> *
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1758504934.html
looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 25 2010, 11:00 AM~17597685
> *Ive Already Have Some Of Those Club Level Season Tickets  With Acouple Season Parking Passes      Only Cost Me 300 Thousand....  :biggrin:
> J/K  Sounds Like A Good deal
> *



BALLIN! :cheesy:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone still use Low Joe's pumps?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2010, 11:41 AM~17598108
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1758504934.html
> looks like a good deal to me.
> *


 :yes: 

Im gonna try to make it to the cruise this weekend!! but my imp has been acting up! :angry: So we will see. :happysad: If anything I will help Juan make the vid!!  *FOROS STAND UP!! *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2010, 02:50 PM~17599677
> *:happysad:
> *



:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Wooot up Juanito


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup B


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

taking a break whats crackin homie?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+May 25 2010, 03:01 PM~17599772-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 25 2010, 03:07 PM~17599806
> *
> *



:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz+May 25 2010, 01:08 PM~17599817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Isela kick a shout out for one of my members "Gizmo" sat night its his Birthday... Please :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 25 2010, 03:12 PM~17599858
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

Wus up homies and yall ready to cruise this saturday or what?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

*ULC REPPIN IN ABILENE THIS PAST SUNDAY!!*

even came out on USATODAY website..

http://content.usatoday.com/communities/dr...o-new-heights/1
[/quote]


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 25 2010, 06:50 AM~17596562
> *I saw that on the news last night  :thumbsup:  Now I do not have to wait until I go to Vegas to eat In N Out but Whatburger is still better
> *


Birdy always wants In N Out in vegas too!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 25 2010, 04:10 PM~17600369
> *ULC REPPIN IN ABILENE THIS PAST SUNDAY!!
> 
> even came out on USATODAY website..
> ...


nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> *ULC REPPIN IN ABILENE THIS PAST SUNDAY!!*
> 
> even came out on USATODAY website..
> 
> http://content.usatoday.com/communities/dr...o-new-heights/1


[/quote]

      Reppin Allover The USA :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 25 2010, 03:34 PM~17600003
> *Just at work fixin to pull another trans on one of these Junk ass Trucks.... U?
> Sup Isela kick a shout out for one of my members "Gizmo" sat night its his Birthday... Please  :biggrin:
> *


ok but you will have to remind me that day...i got ya!



> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 25 2010, 03:44 PM~17600098
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *



 :wave: wats up homie!

was that you sat nite.... :machinegun: :machinegun: 


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Reppin Allover The USA :biggrin: 









[/quote]

:wow:

I heard THE BEAST hit 90". :0 :0 :0


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> Reppin Allover The USA :biggrin:


:wow:

I heard THE BEAST hit 90". :0 :0 :0
[/quote]


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:0 
:angry: :biggrin: :cheesy: 
 :happysad:  
:uh: :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 25 2010, 05:27 PM~17601031
> *    :0
> :angry:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> :happysad:
> ...


dont forget your generator this sunday.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2010, 05:29 PM~17601051
> *dont forget your generator this sunday.
> *


 :0


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:ugh:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2010, 04:29 PM~17601051
> *dont forget your generator this sunday.
> *


come and get it i dont know what time im going to be there :biggrin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 25 2010, 04:48 PM~17601198
> *:0
> *


was up alex


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show67_@May 25 2010, 05:10 PM~17601400
> *was up alex
> *


whats up show67 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 25 2010, 06:07 PM~17601362
> *come and get it i dont know what time im going to be there  :biggrin:
> *


aight Ill pick it up tomorrow if thats cool.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 25 2010, 05:15 PM~17601443
> *whats up show67  :biggrin:
> *


ke pasa mr blanco :cheesy:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by show67_@May 25 2010, 05:30 PM~17601652
> *ke pasa mr blanco  :cheesy:
> *


chet just chiln :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2010, 03:29 PM~17601051
> *dont forget your generator this sunday.
> *


DID you lock on the pavilion :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 25 2010, 07:17 PM~17602154
> *chet just chiln  :biggrin:
> *




*OSCAR!!!!*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

*Hey guys we still have plenty of raffle tickets on sale!!!!!! And dont forget to buy your pre-sale plate tickets for only $3.00!!! Day of raffle plates are $5.00!!! Hit up any of the Ft Worth Rollerz for tickets. Thanks for your support. *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 25 2010, 08:05 PM~17602606
> *DID you lock on the pavilion  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 25 2010, 08:05 PM~17602606
> *DID you lock on the pavilion  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67_@May 25 2010, 06:10 PM~17601400
> *was up alex
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 25 2010, 09:26 PM~17603557
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 25 2010, 07:17 PM~17602732
> *OSCAR!!!!
> *


quepaso Mike :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 25 2010, 09:32 PM~17603641
> *quepaso Mike  :biggrin:
> *



nADA GETTIN READY TO GO TO WORK. y TO?


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2010, 07:29 PM~17602871
> *
> *


I WAS CLEANING OUT MY GARAGE TODAY AND FOUND SOME CUTLASS STUFF PM ME UR NUMBER AND I WILL SEND U SOME PICS TOMORROW


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 25 2010, 10:08 PM~17604139
> *I WAS CLEANING OUT MY GARAGE TODAY AND FOUND SOME CUTLASS STUFF PM ME UR NUMBER AND I WILL SEND U SOME PICS TOMORROW
> *


 :wow:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP HOMIES!?!?!?!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 25 2010, 10:08 PM~17604139
> *I WAS CLEANING OUT MY GARAGE TODAY AND FOUND SOME CUTLASS STUFF PM ME UR NUMBER AND I WILL SEND U SOME PICS TOMORROW
> *


Already Juan Thanks


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Fat Tuesday @ the north :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Fat Tuesday @ the north :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@May 25 2010, 10:31 PM~17604488
> *Fat Tuesday @ the north :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Man Homies Im Feelin DOWN DEN A BITCH! My BEST FREIND HAS BEEN SENTENCED TO 10yrs! This is My Best friend sence 6th grade! Ya boy just down right now Im gona roll this weekend and do it for him cause when i didnt have nuthin he took care of me and my whole Family!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 26 2010, 12:07 AM~17605924
> *Man Homies Im Feelin DOWN DEN A BITCH! My BEST FREIND HAS BEEN SENTENCED TO 10yrs! This is My Best friend sence 6th grade! Ya boy just down right now Im gona roll this weekend and do it for him cause when i didnt have nuthin he took care of me and my whole Family!
> *


Sorry to hear that 80 Eldog. My little brother did 5 years on a 10 year sentence and he's back in there right now less than 2 years after getting out.

I know how it feels to have someone close to you go through that. I'll be praying for you and your Best Friend. 

GOD BLESS YOU!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 26 2010, 12:07 AM~17605924
> *Man Homies Im Feelin DOWN DEN A BITCH! My BEST FREIND HAS BEEN SENTENCED TO 10yrs! This is My Best friend sence 6th grade! Ya boy just down right now Im gona roll this weekend and do it for him cause when i didnt have nuthin he took care of me and my whole Family!
> *



Damn it bro! Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 25 2010, 11:07 PM~17605924
> *Man Homies Im Feelin DOWN DEN A BITCH! My BEST FREIND HAS BEEN SENTENCED TO 10yrs! This is My Best friend sence 6th grade! Ya boy just down right now Im gona roll this weekend and do it for him cause when i didnt have nuthin he took care of me and my whole Family!
> *


I got 4 homies doing time; 16 yrs, 17 yrs and 2 doing life...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

just found out my homeboy got killed last night


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WE DONT LIKE PRISON OR DEATH....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sorry To Hear About Your Homies..... :angel:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 26 2010, 07:21 AM~17608148
> *Sorry To Hear About Your Homies.....  :angel:
> *


x2 . :angel: . :angel: . :angel:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 26 2010, 06:21 AM~17608148
> *Sorry To Hear About Your Homies.....  :angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 26 2010, 06:14 AM~17608005
> *   just found out my homeboy got killed last night
> *


sorry to here all this bad news on the tread!!!!

keep your heads up homies... like 2 pac say's "if we can make it though day theres are brighter one" :angel: :angel:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 26 2010, 06:14 AM~17608005
> *   just found out my homeboy got killed last night
> *


sorry to here about your homie ! :angel: :angel: we all need to remember that when we pass we go to a better place that we are free of pain and hurt! MATT as for your homie just be there for him cuz prison is NO place for any of us to be . i know cuz ive been there and all you can do is be his homie and if you cant go see him then send him a letter every week or so cus to him thats all he will have sometimes. SO LETS ALL KEEP ARE HEADS UP AND PRAY FOR THE ONES THAT GONE AND AWAY BUT NOT BY CHOICE! PEACE AND GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 26 2010, 06:14 AM~17608005
> *   just found out my homeboy got killed last night
> *


Praying for you and all those effected by the loss. Sorry to hear that Jesse.

:angel: GOD Bless You!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks everybody my homeboy was a cool as dude!!!he was Only 20yrs old


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry to hear all this bad news. GOD its our only way out. Pray for Fort Worth and always look fot the blessing in the middle of the storm. :happysad:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 26 2010, 08:50 AM~17608809
> *Thanks everybody my homeboy was a cool as dude!!!he was Only 20yrs old
> *


Me and my family know how you feel. I lost my brother-in-law 1 1/2 year ago He was 20yrs and we still feeling it. It takes time the only thing i can tell you look for a good church to have your back. :tears:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear all the bad news... this type of news is never good all we can do is support one another and pray for them..... :tears: :angel:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

dam my cuzin still locked up already done 11yrs. and say got like 3 more to go ..
and he calls me about every other week. i miss my cuz were like brothers .. we did some crazy shit back in the day..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2010, 09:53 PM~17605776
> *you cant reserve on holidays I called.
> *


So it first come first serve Sunday ? best have some get out there early


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65+May 26 2010, 10:02 AM~17608894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:

That's good advise.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 26 2010, 10:23 AM~17609084
> *So it first come first serve Sunday ? best have some get out there early
> *


yes sir. Ill be there by 7 am


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 26 2010, 09:58 AM~17609420
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> That's good advise.
> *


Whats up Jesse?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 26 2010, 11:30 AM~17609700
> *Whats up Jesse?
> *


What's up Homie? Did you get my PM?

How's the familia? Glad you and Victor came through Saturday. We'll see you this weekend! :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 26 2010, 06:45 AM~17608437
> *sorry to here about your homie ! :angel:  :angel: we all need to remember that when we pass we go to a better place that we are free of pain and hurt! MATT as for your homie just be there for him cuz prison is NO place for any of us to be . i know cuz ive been there and all you can do is be his homie and if you cant go see him then send him a letter every week or so cus to him thats all he will have sometimes. SO LETS ALL KEEP ARE HEADS UP AND PRAY FOR THE ONES THAT GONE AND AWAY BUT NOT BY CHOICE! PEACE AND GOD BLESS YOU ALL!!!!
> *



Thanks peeps just my homie hasnt been takin the best care of hiself he is a diobetic and has to allways watch his blood sugar.. I got a bunch of peeps still in there and lost my father in law in there a couple of years ago just sucks when ur close friends or family is sent up and ur right there George just be there for them thats what counts


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

what up matt?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 26 2010, 10:40 AM~17609787
> *What's up Homie? Did you get my PM?
> 
> How's the familia? Glad you and Victor came through Saturday. We'll see you this weekend! :thumbsup:
> *


We doing good bless like always! Yes sir i got it just havent foward it to Victor. Are yall coming to roll with us?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 26 2010, 11:55 AM~17609906
> *We doing good bless like always! Yes sir i got it just havent foward it to Victor. Are yall coming to roll with us?
> *


:yes:
We are going to Abel's church and then we're gonna meet up with the cruise.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 26 2010, 11:57 AM~17609922
> *:yes:
> We are going to Abel's church and then we're gonna meet up with the cruise.
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 26 2010, 11:57 AM~17609922
> *:yes:
> We are going to Abel's church and then we're gonna meet up with the cruise.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2010, 12:02 PM~17609949
> *Jesse ->> :h5: <<- Juan
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 25 2010, 10:17 PM~17606036
> *Sorry to hear that 80 Eldog. My little brother did 5 years on a 10 year sentence and he's back in there right now less than 2 years after getting out.
> 
> I know how it feels to have someone close to you go through that. I'll be praying for you and your Best Friend.
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@May 26 2010, 09:50 AM~17609867
> * what up matt?
> *


Sup Homie just here at work what u doin Bro?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear about you friend Jesse.. May him and his Family be in our Prayers


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco

Sup Mike


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 26 2010, 10:24 AM~17610104
> *Sorry to hear about you friend Jesse.. May him and his Family be in our Prayers
> *


Thanks homie!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@May 26 2010, 08:05 AM~17608928
> *Me and my family know how you feel. I lost my brother-in-law 1 1/2 year ago He was 20yrs and we still feeling it. It takes time the only thing i can tell you look for a good church to have your back.  :tears:
> *


Thanks homie just found out that he's ex girlfriend was the one that killed him shot him with a shotgun


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 26 2010, 11:29 AM~17610145
> *Sup Macias
> *


hey matt whats up homie?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 26 2010, 12:32 PM~17610684
> *Thanks homie just found out that he's ex girlfriend was the one that killed him shot him with a shotgun
> *


pobre camarada..........sorry for your loss bro. thats crazy that his ex shot him.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

O


> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 26 2010, 11:45 AM~17610786
> *pobre camarada..........sorry for your loss bro. thats crazy that his ex shot him.
> *


Couldn't believe it either homie


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1760498053.html

:twak: :tears:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 26 2010, 02:10 PM~17610965
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1760498053.html
> 
> :twak:  :tears:
> *


some fools just have no clue


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias

Sup Jesse keep your head up Homie

Sup Rollin 64


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2010, 02:12 PM~17610990
> *some fools just have no clue
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juanito

Sup 817 Tx


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 26 2010, 02:14 PM~17611018
> *Sup Juanito
> 
> Sup 817 Tx
> *


 :wow: :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 26 2010, 02:17 PM~17611051
> *:wow:  :wave:
> *


x2


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 26 2010, 01:13 PM~17611009
> *Sup Macias
> 
> Sup Jesse keep your head up Homie
> ...


hey matt que onda??? im just chilliin here at the shop, and you???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Just workin brotha its starting to get HOT!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup B


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

I am posting this flyer for a friend......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 26 2010, 03:00 PM~17611529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Lord Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+May 26 2010, 12:25 PM~17610116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... Did It Happend Here IN Fort Worth?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 26 2010, 01:13 PM~17611708
> *Sup LORD MATT
> Damn... Did It Happend Here IN Fort Worth?
> *


I think they said in benbrook


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 26 2010, 12:10 PM~17610965
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1760498053.html
> 
> :twak:  :tears:
> *


What the French toast??? :uh:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 26 2010, 03:44 PM~17612054
> *What the French toast??? :uh:
> *


bahaha I be saying that shite all the time


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 26 2010, 01:57 PM~17611486
> *Just workin brotha its starting to get HOT!
> *


orale well thats good yeah hell yea its getting hot.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 26 2010, 04:44 PM~17612648
> *orale well thats good yeah hell yea its getting hot.
> *


thats a pimp avatar


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@May 26 2010, 01:00 PM~17611529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking to Leo about this today the flyer I have is to big I could not scan it. Leo told me he talked to John today about the show. I hope they have a good turn out Latin Express are good people!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2010, 02:04 PM~17612287
> *bahaha I be saying that shite all the time
> *


I got it off that gum commercial :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2010, 03:05 PM~17612858
> *thats a pimp avatar
> *


X2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 26 2010, 05:52 PM~17613313
> *I got it off that gum commercial  :biggrin:
> *


bahahaha


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2010, 11:11 AM~17609533
> *yes sir. Ill be there by 7 am
> *


i nominate juan to go and whos with me? :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 26 2010, 06:55 PM~17613838
> *i nominate juan to go and whos with me? :thumbsup:
> *


Oh Ill be there bro. no problem. Hey whats up with the cruise where we meeting at?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

SO NOW ON ANOTHER LEVEL ! I WAS APPROACHED BY ANOTHER CC MEMBER AND WAS ASKED WHAT IS THERE TO DO IN FT WORTH SO THIS SATURDAY ME AND SOME OTHER HOMIES WILL BE MEETING AT THE CAR WASH ON HEMPHILL AND THOSE THAT ARE SCARED DONT SHOW UP CUZ IM TAG AND INSPECTED AND HAVE INSURANCE ! CUZ WE GONNA CRUISE ALL OVER THE FUNK AND THEN SOME SO IF YOU WANT TO CRUISE AND TAKE PICS OF THIS THEN SHOW UP CUZ WE NEED TO DO LIKE THE FLYER SAYS FT WORTH STAND UP SO WHOS WITH ME? LETS HAVE SOME GOODTIMES !!!!!!! biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif biggrin.gif


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 26 2010, 06:06 PM~17613926
> *SO NOW ON ANOTHER LEVEL ! I WAS APPROACHED BY ANOTHER CC MEMBER AND WAS ASKED WHAT IS THERE TO DO IN FT WORTH SO THIS SATURDAY ME AND SOME OTHER HOMIES WILL BE MEETING AT THE CAR WASH ON HEMPHILL AND THOSE THAT ARE SCARED DONT SHOW UP CUZ IM TAG AND INSPECTED AND HAVE INSURANCE ! CUZ WE GONNA CRUISE ALL OVER THE FUNK AND THEN SOME SO IF YOU WANT TO CRUISE AND TAKE PICS OF THIS THEN SHOW UP CUZ WE NEED TO DO LIKE THE FLYER SAYS FT WORTH STAND UP  SO WHOS WITH ME? LETS HAVE SOME GOODTIMES !!!!!!! biggrin.gif  biggrin.gif  biggrin.gif  biggrin.gif
> *


 :uh: :banghead:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> I am posting this flyer for a friend......
> ===========================================
> 
> Ok here's what I know on this: Leo from Latin Express called me and told me how this young man was driving home from work a few days ago and while driving home from work at night, there was an stalled car on the freeway and when he tried to avoid it another car hit him and he flipped his car over, his arm severed and the poor guy bleed to death... The family need help with funeral expense, so there will be a car show during the day 12-4pm and then a dance at the same location...
> ...


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2010, 05:58 PM~17613866
> *Oh Ill be there bro. no problem. Hey whats up with the cruise where we meeting at?
> *


 :h5: So where r we meeting?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Juan :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 26 2010, 01:58 PM~17611497
> *Sup B
> *


sup matt just here plotting with jack kelly wants to get the dust of da t bird :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@May 26 2010, 05:58 PM~17614989
> *sup matt just here plotting with jack kelly wants to get the dust of da t bird  :biggrin:
> *


When are you gonna blow the dust off SCARFACE????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > I am posting this flyer for a friend......
> > ===========================================
> >
> > Ok here's what I know on this: Leo from Latin Express called me and told me how this young man was driving home from work a few days ago and while driving home from work at night, there was an stalled car on the freeway and when he tried to avoid it another car hit him and he flipped his car over, his arm severed and the poor guy bleed to death... The family need help with funeral expense, so there will be a car show during the day 12-4pm and then a dance at the same location...
> ...


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 26 2010, 03:05 PM~17612866
> *I was talking to Leo about this today the flyer I have is to big I could not scan it. Leo told me he talked to John today about the show. I hope they have a good turn out Latin Express are good people!
> *


x2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 26 2010, 08:58 PM~17614985
> *Juan :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


dre got lazy on me. Dre will pic it up tomorrow


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 26 2010, 08:11 PM~17615924
> *I THink The Zip Code Isnt Right???  :dunno: anyone Know Where Its At?
> *


700 N.W.30th ST.
Fort Worth,TX 76106
www.latinexpressband.com


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navc....+30th+st+76164
..
.
zips right they change it a while back..


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 26 2010, 08:11 PM~17615924
> *I THink The Zip Code Isnt Right???  :dunno: anyone Know Where Its At?
> *


Come on Juan that is your hood.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Goood Morning Everyone..... Another Day....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2010, 11:44 PM~17617176
> *dre got lazy on me. Dre will pic it up tomorrow
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 27 2010, 07:57 AM~17619715
> *
> *


Sup Jesse??


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 27 2010, 08:17 AM~17619792
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Tomas???


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: blanco, Loco 61
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 27 2010, 08:30 AM~17619850
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: blanco, Loco 61
> :biggrin:
> *












:0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2010, 11:44 PM~17617176
> *dre got lazy on me. Dre will pic it up tomorrow
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

1969 Plates and 1974 Plates 

$40 each pair + Shipping


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@May 27 2010, 09:15 AM~17620109
> *:wave:  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: $Money Mike$, ms_tx_legend214 

:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps



Sup Loco


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 26 2010, 08:05 PM~17615063
> *When are you gonna blow the dust off SCARFACE????
> *


soon


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lmao @ 50 Cent


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2010, 04:05 PM~17612858
> *thats a pimp avatar
> *


thanks juan and all thanks to germain for takin the pic :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 06:20 AM~17619802
> *Sup  Tomas???
> 
> *


What's up loco what's going on


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up Ramon you need To get work talking all that bullshit that your always working :dunno: :buttkick: :werd: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 27 2010, 10:35 AM~17620712
> *thanks juan and all thanks to germain for takin the pic :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: had i known u were gonna use it as avatar i would of blurred out the background


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 96 fleet (May 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 26 2010, 05:06 PM~17613926
> *SO NOW ON ANOTHER LEVEL ! I WAS APPROACHED BY ANOTHER CC MEMBER AND WAS ASKED WHAT IS THERE TO DO IN FT WORTH SO THIS SATURDAY ME AND SOME OTHER HOMIES WILL BE MEETING AT THE CAR WASH ON HEMPHILL AND THOSE THAT ARE SCARED DONT SHOW UP CUZ IM TAG AND INSPECTED AND HAVE INSURANCE ! CUZ WE GONNA CRUISE ALL OVER THE FUNK AND THEN SOME SO IF YOU WANT TO CRUISE AND TAKE PICS OF THIS THEN SHOW UP CUZ WE NEED TO DO LIKE THE FLYER SAYS FT WORTH STAND UP  SO WHOS WITH ME? LETS HAVE SOME GOODTIMES !!!!!!! biggrin.gif  biggrin.gif  biggrin.gif  biggrin.gif
> *



Lets do the damn thing... Fort worth jump the fuk up..... 2 more dAys homies and im more than ready!!!!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@May 27 2010, 11:20 AM~17621138
> *Lets do the damn thing... Fort worth jump the fuk up..... 2 more dAys homies and im more than ready!!!!!!!
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+May 27 2010, 09:22 AM~17620175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ready to do this shit again..im guessing around 15+ cars with hydros...maybe


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 27 2010, 11:32 AM~17621264
> * ready to do this shit again..im guessing around 15+ cars with hydros...maybe
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 96 fleet_@May 27 2010, 11:20 AM~17621138
> *Lets do the damn thing... Fort worth jump the fuk up..... 2 more dAys homies and im more than ready!!!!!!!
> *


DAMN IT MAN!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 27 2010, 11:49 AM~17621423
> *
> *


lmao fuck it ill unplug my shit and not hit em..ill roll stock


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 27 2010, 11:55 AM~17621463
> *lmao fuck it ill unplug my shit and not hit em..ill roll stock
> *


let me do that!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

WE ROLLIN!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Im down!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Has George made up a map yet of where we rollin thru??


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 27 2010, 10:08 AM~17621023
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn that one looks bad ass too!!!!!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 27 2010, 12:18 PM~17621620
> *Has George made up a map yet of where we rollin thru??
> 
> *


Yea I will post later today if my computer will allow me to. As of now I'm on my phone on lay it low ! Well it will start on hemphill then east on berry then south on miller then west on mansfield then left on seminary back to hemphill then north and then west on berry to university and then university to main then north to long then east on long to decatur then up decatur to the four way stop and go left back to main then south on main and then who knows from ther?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Draw It Out


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 27 2010, 01:10 PM~17622043
> *Yea I will post later today if my computer will allow me to. As of now I'm on my phone on lay it low ! Well it will start on hemphill then east on berry then south on miller then west on mansfield then left on seminary back to hemphill then north and then west on berry to university and then university to main then north to long then east on long to decatur then up decatur to the four way stop and go left back to main then south on main and then who knows from ther?
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:wow: :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 27 2010, 03:48 PM~17623363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, jvasquez

Whats up Jesse???


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 03:53 PM~17623423
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, jvasquez
> 
> ...


aqui no mas...what you up to Alex?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 03:51 PM~17623399
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 27 2010, 03:54 PM~17623431
> *aqui no mas...what you up You Alex?
> *


Chillin Here At Work Cant Wait To Get Off... Ima Finish Up Cleaning My Supremes Today..... Get Them Ready To Slap Them On My Regal Tomorrow....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 03:56 PM~17623454
> *Chillin  Here At Work Cant Wait To Get Off... Ima Finish Up Cleaning My Supremes  Today..... Get Them Ready To Slap Them On My Regal Tomorrow....
> *


:wow:

You have a set of baby supremes?

Must be nice...I was looking for a set a while back too. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 03:56 PM~17623454
> *Chillin  Here At Work Cant Wait To Get Off... Ima Finish Up Cleaning My Supremes  Today..... Get Them Ready To Slap Them On My Regal Tomorrow....
> *


 :0 I didnt know you had some Supremes! I been thinking of selling mines!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 27 2010, 03:57 PM~17623472
> *:0 I didnt know you had some Supremes! I been thinking of selling mines!
> *


Oso was looking for some Homie.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Im Looking For A Carburetor For A Regal or GBody Let Me Know What You Have??? V6 Thanks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 27 2010, 03:58 PM~17623486
> *Oso was looking for some Homie.
> *


Oso Got Some Already ... But He May Want Another Set???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+May 27 2010, 03:57 PM~17623470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup.. I Had Them For A Min.... 13"  Now Its Time To Put Them To Work...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 04:02 PM~17623515
> *Oso Got Some Already ... But He May Want Another Set???
> *


:wow: Dang, must be nice!!!! I guess that's why he hasn't been on layitlow because he's trying to get that El Camino ready before Sunday... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 27 2010, 04:04 PM~17623547
> *:wow: Dang, must be nice!!!! I guess that's why he hasn't been on layitlow because he's trying to get that El Camino ready before Sunday... :biggrin:
> *


Getting It Ready For Saturdays Cruise In Foros....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 04:03 PM~17623539
> *Yup.. I Had Them For A Min....  13"      Now Its Time To Put Them To Work...
> *


Orale :thumbsup: You bringing it out Saturday to Abel's church and on the cruise?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 04:05 PM~17623559
> *Getting It Ready For Saturdays Cruise In Foros....
> *


:yes: I hope so. It would be nice to see that one in person. He was todo chiflado since I talked to him last Saturday at Kiest Park.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 27 2010, 04:05 PM~17623561
> *Orale :thumbsup: You bringing it out Saturday to Abel's church and on the cruise?
> *


Thats The Master Plan... What Time you Getting To Abels?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 27 2010, 04:06 PM~17623570
> *:yes: I hope so. It would be nice to see that one in person. He was todo chiflado since I talked to him last Saturday at Kiest Park.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: He Still Is... :biggrin: Wish I Had An Elco...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 04:07 PM~17623575
> *Thats The Master Plan... What Time you Getting To Abels?
> *


Hopefully 5:30...we're caravaning from Kiest Park then meeting some more members in GP.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 04:08 PM~17623589
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  He Still Is...  :biggrin:   Wish I Had An Elco...
> *


x2 

My son's too young to ride shotgun, but as soon as he's old enough. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 27 2010, 03:48 PM~17623363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


something like that but better and youll see! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+May 27 2010, 04:09 PM~17623598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 27 2010, 04:25 PM~17623797
> *something like that but better and youll see! :biggrin:
> *



Draw It Out And Put Times On Each Meeting Spot... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 04:28 PM~17623836
> *Draw It Out And Put Times On Each Meeting Spot...  :biggrin:
> *


like a bus schedule!! :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 27 2010, 04:30 PM~17623851
> *like a bus schedule!!  :wow:  :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up FORITOS !!! Getting ready for the big FORITOS cruise !!! TTT !!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 27 2010, 04:32 PM~17623886
> *What's up FORITOS !!! Getting ready for the big FORITOS cruise !!! TTT !!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

uote=Loco 61,May 27 2010, 02:33 PM~17623904]
:thumbsup:
[/quote]
What's up Alex ! U rolling ur 61 impala on saturday nite !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> uote=Loco 61,May 27 2010, 02:33 PM~17623904]
> :thumbsup:


What's up Alex ! U rolling ur 61 impala on saturday nite !
[/quote]
:no:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 02:08 PM~17623589
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  He Still Is...  :biggrin:  Wish I Had An Elco...
> *


I got one ill sell ya


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 27 2010, 05:27 PM~17624496
> *I got one ill sell ya
> *


Now I Wish I had money :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

like i said we will meet at the wash on hemphill at 6 or around 630 then go from there and roll on the path that i have set forth and i cant give you times cuz dont know how many ppl will be here for the start . I would like for everyone to start were we have planned to start it and just meet as we go ! so bare with me cus im on my black berry and not my computer so its hard to post a map . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 27 2010, 04:12 PM~17625069
> *like i said we will meet at the wash on hemphill at 6 or around 630 then go from there and roll on the path that i have set forth and i cant give you times cuz dont know how many ppl will be here for the start . I would like for everyone to start were we have planned to start it and just meet as we go ! so bare with me cus im on my black berry and not my computer so its hard to post a map . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  I'm down :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2010, 10:50 AM~17585579
> *Per Eddie with the Park Reservation Department Sunday May 30th will be a first come first serve...NO RESERVATION WILL BE GIVEN AT ANY PARK.
> 817-392-5700
> *


I spoke with Dre aka 817tx and he told me that if enough people call the number above and request portables they will place a few extra out there at no cost. This is per his convo with Eddie


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

*White Trash 64 
GETTING SOME WORK DONE AT A & M CUSTOMS.....*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

damn Its Hott Outside


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@May 27 2010, 12:46 PM~17622883
> *Important Message Please Read!
> </span>
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 17 2010, 12:30 PM~17516270
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


Awards will be given class's to come out soon !!!!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 27 2010, 04:12 PM~17625069
> *like i said we will meet at the wash on hemphill at 6 or around 630 then go from there and roll on the path that i have set forth and i cant give you times cuz dont know how many ppl will be here for the start . I would like for everyone to start were we have planned to start it and just meet as we go ! so bare with me cus im on my black berry and not my computer so its hard to post a map . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up homies!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 27 2010, 03:58 PM~17623486
> *Oso was looking for some Homie.
> *


 :twak: :no: :no: NOT NO MORE...  WE TAKIN IT BACK!!! WAAAAY BACK!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

2 Members: BIG George!, theoso8

wus up homie and you gonna be here saturday? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 27 2010, 04:04 PM~17623547
> *:wow: Dang, must be nice!!!! I guess that's why he hasn't been on layitlow because he's trying to get that El Camino ready before Sunday... :biggrin:
> *


OSO BEEN WORKING... WTF!?!?!?!??!!!

     :loco: :run: :run: :banghead: :banghead:

AND GETTING READY...  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 27 2010, 09:15 PM~17627051
> *2 Members: BIG George!, theoso8
> 
> wus up homie and you gonna be here saturday? :biggrin:
> *


I HOPE TO BE... PROBABLY BE AT FUZZYS GETTING DRUNK... WAITING FOR YALL TO PASS ON UNIVERSITY... :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 27 2010, 09:18 PM~17627076
> *I HOPE TO BE... PROBABLY BE AT FUZZYS GETTING DRUNK... WAITING FOR YALL TO PASS ON UNIVERSITY... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS cool bro just take pics of this HISTORIC EVENT ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 27 2010, 09:47 PM~17627417
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 27 2010, 09:17 PM~17627071
> *OSO BEEN WORKING... WTF!?!?!?!??!!!
> 
> :loco:  :run:  :run:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> ...


I didn't know... :dunno:

Glad you got what you were looking for. Can't wait to check it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 27 2010, 09:21 PM~17627101
> *THATS cool  bro just take pics of this HISTORIC EVENT ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


So is this cruise for lowriders only? My club has some sport trucks who want to check it out too. :dunno:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 27 2010, 03:12 PM~17625069
> *like i said we will meet at the wash on hemphill at 6 or around 630 then go from there and roll on the path that i have set forth and i cant give you times cuz dont know how many ppl will be here for the start . I would like for everyone to start were we have planned to start it and just meet as we go ! so bare with me cus im on my black berry and not my computer so its hard to post a map . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


MUY CHINGON "I GOT A BLACK BERRY"


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+May 27 2010, 10:31 PM~17627788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :roflmao:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Was up rollin rich :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 27 2010, 10:36 PM~17627833
> *MUY CHINGON "I GOT A BLACK BERRY"
> *



BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 27 2010, 09:18 PM~17627076
> *I HOPE TO BE... PROBABLY BE AT FUZZYS GETTING DRUNK... WAITING FOR YALL TO PASS ON UNIVERSITY... :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



Hey homie u should be there from the start!!! U one of the main vatos out here. Beer will always be there. This could be big. Don't u wanna be there from the get go?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>John Is Hooking "True Blue" Up.. Gettin It Ready For The Season... </span>


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 11:03 PM~17628108
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>John  Is Hooking "True Blue"  Up.. Gettin It Ready For The Season... </span>
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sneek Peek :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 11:07 PM~17628140
> *Sneek Peek  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 27 2010, 10:57 PM~17628048
> *Hey homie u should be there from the start!!! U one of the main vatos out here.  Beer will always be there. This could be big. Don't u wanna be there from the get go?
> *


OK IM GONNA CALL YOU ON SATURDAY... CAR IS GOING TO PALMERS AT LUNCH... SO IT SHOULD BE DONE...  :biggrin: BUT EVERYONE KNOWS SHIT HAPPENS...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 27 2010, 11:08 PM~17628152
> * :worship:
> *


Thanks Jesse....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 11:07 PM~17628140
> *Sneek Peek  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


    :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 27 2010, 11:09 PM~17628160
> *OK IM GONNA CALL YOU ON SATURDAY... CAR IS GOING TO PALMERS AT LUNCH... SO IT SHOULD BE DONE...    :biggrin: BUT EVERYONE KNOWS SHIT HAPPENS...*


 :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 27 2010, 11:09 PM~17628165
> *      :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


OSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 27 2010, 08:09 PM~17628160
> *OK IM GONNA CALL YOU ON SATURDAY... CAR IS GOING TO PALMERS AT LUNCH... SO IT SHOULD BE DONE...    :biggrin: BUT EVERYONE KNOWS SHIT HAPPENS...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BIG UPS TO PALMER WHO ELSE?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 27 2010, 11:09 PM~17628160
> *OK IM GONNA CALL YOU ON SATURDAY... CAR IS GOING TO PALMERS AT LUNCH... SO IT SHOULD BE DONE...    :biggrin: BUT EVERYONE KNOWS $#%$ HAPPENS...
> *


:thumbsup: 

Hey I took my ride to Mellow Kings last night...thanks for offering to help.

I need some new sticker plaques!!! I'll shoot you my order. I don't know what I'm gonna do with those plates still.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 27 2010, 11:12 PM~17628189
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: BIG UPS TO PALMER WHO ELSE?
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 11:11 PM~17628177
> *OSSSSSSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 11:03 PM~17628108
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>John  Is Hooking "True Blue"  Up.. Gettin It Ready For The Season... </span>
> 
> 
> ...












:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 08:03 PM~17628108
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>John  Is Hooking "True Blue"  Up.. Gettin It Ready For The Season... </span>
> 
> 
> ...


CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE COME OUT... JOHN IS GONNA BUST SUM STEELER ASS WITH THIS ONE...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@May 27 2010, 07:51 PM~17627974
> *Was up rollin rich :biggrin:
> *


WHAT UP BRO TOOK THE CAR FOR A LIL SPIN, EVERY THING SEEMS TO BE WORKING GOOD. IS HOMIE DONE WITH UR RIDE SO HE CAN DO MINE?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 08:03 PM~17628108
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>John  Is Hooking "True Blue"  Up.. Gettin It Ready For The Season... </span>
> 
> 
> ...


HEY MIKE CHECK OUT THE TIRES :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Have Some New Continental XHD31 Batteries For Sale $91 w/ Core 11 Month Warranty 1000cca / 1250ca PM me If Your Interested


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 27 2010, 11:16 PM~17628224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Oscar!!!!!!!!!! LOL


Thanks homie for loaning me the generator.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

HERE IS A LIL MOTIVATION FOR ALL THE FORT WORTH RIDERS.... HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICS THAT BLVD AND MAJESTICS SET UP A CRUISE BACK IN 2006,,,


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 27 2010, 11:36 PM~17628421
> *HERE IS A LIL MOTIVATION FOR ALL THE FORT WORTH RIDERS.... HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICS THAT BLVD AND MAJESTICS SET UP A CRUISE BACK IN 2006,,,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@May 27 2010, 11:37 PM~17628431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship: :worship:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rollin64_@May 27 2010, 08:37 PM~17628431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


john dont forget about the custom interior we talked about at sonic... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@May 27 2010, 08:37 PM~17628431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS LIKE OUR IDEA WORKED


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 27 2010, 09:19 PM~17628256
> *WHAT UP BRO TOOK THE CAR FOR A LIL SPIN, EVERY THING SEEMS TO BE WORKING GOOD. IS HOMIE DONE WITH UR RIDE SO HE CAN DO MINE?
> *


yes sir


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 27 2010, 09:36 PM~17627833
> *MUY CHINGON "I GOT A BLACK BERRY"
> *


What you have jungle fever going on; The blacker the berry the sweeter the juice. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 11:38 PM~17628442
> *:worship:  :worship:
> *


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 27 2010, 08:52 PM~17628583
> *What you have jungle fever going on; The blacker the berry the sweeter the juice. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 27 2010, 09:31 PM~17627788
> *So is this cruise for lowriders only? My club has some sport trucks who want to check it out too. :dunno:
> *


That's cool, tell them to come out and join us..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 27 2010, 05:12 PM~17625069
> *like i said we will meet at the wash on hemphill at 6 or around 630 then go from there and roll on the path that i have set forth and i cant give you times cuz dont know how many ppl will be here for the start . I would like for everyone to start were we have planned to start it and just meet as we go ! so bare with me cus im on my black berry and not my computer so its hard to post a map . :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll be down the street at Juanitos getting me some bad ass carne tacos... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 27 2010, 11:48 PM~17628540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Tatted on my arm


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 03:01 PM~17623510
> *Im Looking For A Carburetor  For A Regal or GBody  Let Me Know What You Have???    V6  Thanks
> *


Good luck, it took me a month to find one at the wrecking yard for a v6, 2.8 litre.. Only pre-85 era GM's came with carbs, all GM after 85 came with fuel injection..
Now I'm trying to find an electornic distributor, that doesn't requires a computer in order to fire..


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 10:03 PM~17628108
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>John  Is Hooking "True Blue"  Up.. Gettin It Ready For The Season... </span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 03:01 PM~17623510
> *Im Looking For A Carburetor  For A Regal or GBody  Let Me Know What You Have???    V6  Thanks
> *


THEIR IS A SHOP CALLED DYNAMIC INDUSTRIES ACROSS FROM AM CUSTOMS THEY SELL REBUILT ONES. I GOT MINE REBUILT THEIR FOR MY G BODY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 28 2010, 12:42 AM~17629175
> *THEIR IS A SHOP CALLED DYNAMIC INDUSTRIES ACROSS FROM AM CUSTOMS THEY SELL REBUILT ONES. I GOT MINE REBUILT THEIR FOR MY G BODY
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> :wow: :dunno:
> ======================================
> 
> For those coming from Dallas / GP.. Take I-30 West to Ft Worth, take I-35 South (Waco) go about 4 miles and exit Berry St, exit and go left on Berry.. Take Berry to Hemphill (approx 1/2 mile), go left on Hemphill, car wash is about a mile down on the right hand side, Juanitos is about 1/4 mile past the car wash on right side, the parking is pretty big and they have good damn food too...
> ...


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 27 2010, 02:48 PM~17623363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IF U LOOK AT IT SIDEWAYS IT KINDA LOOKS LIKE A MAC 10


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+May 28 2010, 12:45 AM~17629202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice direction John, you're pretty good at that. :biggrin:

I hope the cruise last a while...we're gonna be at Abel's Church off 121 and Beach from 6pm-8pm. Once we leave from there we'll meet up with everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 27 2010, 11:52 PM~17628590
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*2 Members: C-LO9492,* *BAD TIMES 79*
_*Whats up Big Homie...*_ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 27 2010, 10:39 PM~17629149
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

TGIF :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Looks like a busy night on Lil! Its friday and work is almost done. Only have 850 more tires to deliver then its time to CRUIZZZE on back to FUNKYTOWN and cruize sum mo!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 11:03 PM~17628108
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>John  Is Hooking "True Blue"  Up.. Gettin It Ready For The Season... </span>
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 11:07 PM~17628140
> *Sneek Peek  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


U da MAN!!!!!!! What u gonna put those on?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 27 2010, 11:09 PM~17628160
> *OK IM GONNA CALL YOU ON SATURDAY... CAR IS GOING TO PALMERS AT LUNCH... SO IT SHOULD BE DONE...    :biggrin: BUT EVERYONE KNOWS SHIT HAPPENS...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 27 2010, 10:28 PM~17628331
> *Oscar!!!!!!!!!! LOL
> Thanks homie for loaning me the generator.
> *


No problem :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 27 2010, 10:28 PM~17628332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

que paso Mike :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*BIG FORT WORTH CRUISE SATURDAY NIGHT... </span>​*​






> > > >


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 28 2010, 06:56 AM~17630697
> *que paso Mike  :biggrin:
> *


OSCAR!!!!!!!!!! Aqui no mas trabajando. Puro truckdriver ahora aqui en Austin! I should be back this afternoon What's poppin homie! Are u gonna be at the cruise this weekend?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: Sup, Buenos Dias



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2010, 11:03 PM~17628108
> *I Have Some New Continental XHD31 Batteries For Sale  $91  w/ Core  11 Month Warranty  1000cca / 1250ca PM me If Your Interested
> 
> 
> ...


 good deal


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

ready for this big cruz peeps? :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@May 28 2010, 08:17 AM~17630955
> *ready for this big cruz peeps? :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 28 2010, 07:28 AM~17630993
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 what up loco did u go see tha true blue?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*TGIF!! FOROS!! *

I gotta check a few things out on my ride hopefully she will be ready to roll! :x: 

She aint the purdiest but she mine!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 28 2010, 08:50 AM~17631083
> *TGIF!! FOROS!!
> 
> I gotta check a few things out on my ride hopefully she will be ready to roll!  :x:
> ...


LETS ROLL!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 28 2010, 09:17 AM~17631221
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats going on Fort Worth


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 28 2010, 09:15 AM~17631211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You buying the beer tonight?? :cheesy:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Juan and Thomas


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+May 28 2010, 09:30 AM~17631307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup homie


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2010, 09:41 AM~17631372
> *Moet & cigars
> *


Fixt!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 28 2010, 09:41 AM~17631380
> *Fixt!!
> *


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@May 27 2010, 04:34 PM~17626092
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LOLOMomaGP (Mar 21, 2006)

> *=Loco 61,May 28 2010, 05:09 AM~17630923]
> BIG FORT WORTH CRUISE  SATURDAY NIGHT...  </span>​​
> 
> 
> ...


[/b][/quote]

:wow: :wow:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:

*TGIF!*


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

This is Gona be a crazy weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 28 2010, 10:46 AM~17631820
> *This is Gona be a crazy weekend!!! :biggrin:
> *


:h5: for real


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 28 2010, 07:32 AM~17631325
> *Wat it dew Juan and Thomas
> *


What's up homie hows the 64 coming did you get the Lincoln switched up I been here at work and staying busy at the shop. :biggrin: In & out Hydraulics/Big augies customs


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I will try and make as many events as possible.. I will be cruising throughout the metroplex again this weekend.. Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at you from Ft Worth to Dallas, all day every day, Homie Styln.. I ain't got no show car but I got a car that will travel from one end of the metroplex to the other... If it breaks down I got numbers to wrecking services and I have good ins...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 28 2010, 11:10 AM~17632002
> *I will try and make as many events as possible.. I will be cruising throughout the metroplex again this weekend.. Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at you from Ft Worth to Dallas, all day every day, Homie Styln.. I ain't got no show car but I got a car that will travel from one end of the metroplex to the other... If it breaks down I got numbers to wrecking services and I have good ins...
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 28 2010, 11:10 AM~17632002
> *I will try and make as many events as possible.. I will be cruising throughout the metroplex again this weekend.. Homie Styln 69 Impala com'n str8 at you from Ft Worth to Dallas, all day every day, Homie Styln.. I ain't got no show car but I got a car that will travel from one end of the metroplex to the other... If it breaks down I got numbers to wrecking services and I have good ins...
> *


John you're keepin' it gangsta! :thumbsup:

Are we gonna see some sparks flying Saturday night??? :0 :0


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 28 2010, 04:40 AM~17630649
> *Lookin good! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx money MIKE


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 28 2010, 10:46 AM~17631820
> *This is Gona be a crazy weekend!!! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 28 2010, 06:16 AM~17630947
> *:wave:  Sup, Buenos Dias
> :0  That real nice, who did the pinstiping n leafing :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> good deal
> *


Lokey out of Dallas


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@May 28 2010, 11:42 AM~17632304
> *Lokey out of Dallas
> *


:0 He's been getting down lately. Homie does real nice work. :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 28 2010, 11:29 AM~17632161
> *John you're keepin' it gangsta! :thumbsup:
> 
> Are we gonna see some sparks flying Saturday night??? :0 :0
> *


i didnt know homie john had scrape plates :biggrin: let see the sparks fly homie...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 28 2010, 10:29 AM~17632161
> *John you're keepin' it gangsta! :thumbsup:
> 
> Are we gonna see some sparks flying Saturday night??? :0 :0
> *


I'm no gansta just an ol'man lowrider... Keep'n it real homie, let roll our shit..

As long as I'm breath'n you'll see the sparks fly... :biggrin:

*HOMIE STYLN All Day, Every Day...*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 28 2010, 08:16 AM~17630947
> *:wave:  Sup, Buenos Dias
> :0
> *


que onda danny..you making the cruise this saturday night???come out and chill bro..i ll have orange juice and vodka lmao... :0 













j/k


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 28 2010, 11:46 AM~17632331
> *I'm no gansta just an ol'man lowrider... Keep'n it real homie, let roll our shit..
> 
> As long as I'm breath'n you'll see the sparks fly... :biggrin:
> ...


Right on Homie...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 28 2010, 11:50 AM~17632360
> *Right on Homie...
> 
> 
> ...


Don't make me bust out the old school Hop video from OK. :nicoderm:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 28 2010, 10:46 AM~17632329
> *i didnt know homie john had scrape plates :biggrin: let see the sparks fly homie...
> 
> 
> ...


Titaium blocks or magnisium, gotta be careful with magnisium cause it will catch on fire and burn right through steel...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 28 2010, 07:11 AM~17630930
> *OSCAR!!!!!!!!!! Aqui no mas trabajando.  Puro truckdriver ahora aqui en Austin! I should be back this afternoon  What's poppin homie! Are u gonna be at the cruise this weekend?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://cbs11tv.com/local/lake.worth.alligator.2.1720008.html

Maybe other lakes as well!! hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 28 2010, 11:50 AM~17632360
> *Right on Homie...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@May 28 2010, 12:17 PM~17632558
> *http://cbs11tv.com/local/lake.worth.alligator.2.1720008.html
> 
> Maybe other lakes as well!!  hno:
> *


Just North Of There At The Nature Center They Have Signs Out There Saying Watch Out For Alligators.... :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Daymn


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 28 2010, 11:50 AM~17632359
> *que onda danny..you making the cruise this saturday night???come out and chill bro..i ll have orange juice and vodka lmao... :0
> j/k
> *


I'm gona try. Tengo una botella de gin traite el jugo
o6TUhx2wX0M&feature
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 28 2010, 12:43 PM~17632797
> *Daymn
> *


Its Like Florida In Texas... :biggrin: 

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local-beat/Its-...Speed-Bump.html


http://www.myfoxdc.com/dpp/news/offbeat/dp..._Worth_2581604#

Did Someone Let There Pet Out For A Walk :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 28 2010, 12:58 PM~17632923
> *Its Like Florida In Texas... :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local-beat/Its-...Speed-Bump.html
> *


fukkk that


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Lets Get It Started*


wLgE9GfWr_k&feature=email


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

what it do homies!


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 28 2010, 02:31 PM~17633693
> *Lets Get It Started
> wLgE9GfWr_k&feature=email
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 28 2010, 12:31 PM~17633693
> *Lets Get It Started
> wLgE9GfWr_k&feature=email
> *


Oh yeah :biggrin:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 28 2010, 12:21 PM~17632604
> *:0
> *


looks good homie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Lest Do The Damn thang


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 28 2010, 03:59 PM~17634436
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass vid rite there!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 28 2010, 12:55 PM~17632889
> *I'm gona try. Tengo una botella de gin traite el jugo
> o6TUhx2wX0M&feature
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

4 Members: fortworthmex, Loco 61, lac84, blanco


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 28 2010, 11:58 AM~17632923
> *Its Like Florida In Texas... :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local-beat/Its-...Speed-Bump.html
> ...


DAMN I LIVE BY THERE!!!!!


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 28 2010, 11:58 AM~17632923
> *Its Like Florida In Texas... :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local-beat/Its-...Speed-Bump.html
> ...


IF THEIR IS ALLIGATORS HERE I DO NEED SOME NEW BOOTS


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 28 2010, 05:20 PM~17635049
> *IF THEIR IS ALLIGATORS HERE I DO NEED SOME NEW BOOTS
> *


lol


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i got kicked with those boots once at "El Mil Tacos" a one on one fight turned into a 3 on 1..gave me a black eye for a week..fuckin pussies


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 28 2010, 05:42 PM~17635229
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u right them boots is fo pussies!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 28 2010, 05:42 PM~17635229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 




> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 28 2010, 04:56 PM~17634839
> *4 Members: fortworthmex, Loco 61, lac84, blanco
> 
> 
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 28 2010, 04:42 PM~17635229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH I A BOTTLE BROKEN ON MY HEAD LIKE 6 YEARS AGO IN THE PARKING LOT IN A ONE ON ONE FIGHT BUT THEY JUMPED IN. BTW I WEAR BOOTS BUT NOT LIKE THAT. TOO EXAGERATED :biggrin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

THEY GOT SOME WITH THE JORDAN SYMBOL ON THEM AND THEY CAME OUT WITH SOME WITH LIGHTS ON THE TIPS. POR ESO NO SUPERAMOS :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Got some shety pictures of my car. Progress has been slow but we getting there 




































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 28 2010, 08:10 PM~17636194
> * Got some shety pictures of my car. Progress has been slow but we getting there
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 28 2010, 06:10 PM~17636194
> * Got some shety pictures of my car. Progress has been slow but we getting there
> 
> 
> ...


Badass homie!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 28 2010, 03:42 PM~17635229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey I have some of those but PINK :biggrin: J k whoever invented this style boots must be fucken stupid


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 28 2010, 08:10 PM~17636194
> * Got some shety pictures of my car. Progress has been slow but we getting there
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
Looks like its comin along ..


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 28 2010, 08:10 PM~17636194
> * Got some shety pictures of my car. Progress has been slow but we getting there
> 
> 
> ...


That car looks like its almost done... Really nice frame.. Cant wait to see it cruising these streets...  yall getting down on it.. Much props


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 28 2010, 07:49 PM~17636084
> *YEAH I A BOTTLE BROKEN ON MY HEAD LIKE 6 YEARS AGO IN THE PARKING LOT IN A ONE ON ONE FIGHT BUT THEY JUMPED IN. BTW I WEAR BOOTS BUT NOT LIKE THAT. TOO EXAGERATED :biggrin:
> *


Fuk it at least im alive.. Those aladdin boots got me though.. People die there thats why i dont go there no more fuck that


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 28 2010, 10:11 PM~17637375
> *Fuk it at least im alive.. Those aladdin boots got me though.. People die there thats why i dont go there no more fuck that
> *


I USE TO GO THERE ALL THE TIME AFTER THE CLUB TO SEE WHATS POPPIN BUT THAT SHIT WOULD GET OUTTA HAND SOMETIMES.


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 28 2010, 04:20 PM~17635049
> *IF THEIR IS ALLIGATORS HERE I DO NEED SOME NEW BOOTS
> *











:angry:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 28 2010, 04:42 PM~17635229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got some that say Homie Styln on them and on the tip is a picture of Mark Cuban... :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 28 2010, 11:58 AM~17632923
> *Its Like Florida In Texas... :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local-beat/Its-...Speed-Bump.html
> ...


That's my pet gator, i've been looking for him, he's got Homie Styln branded on his stomach.. Don't hurt him, he's a good boy, just confused, thinks he's a dog...:0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 28 2010, 08:10 PM~17636194
> * Got some shety pictures of my car. Progress has been slow but we getting there
> 
> 
> ...


Peeps dont know but oscars comming with one of the cleanest rides in fort worth. IF YOU DONT KNOW NOW YOU KNOW!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 29 2010, 03:30 AM~17638908-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Morning Jesse


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

nice 4-link susp.. 









:nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: BAD TIMES 79, Macias

hey bro que onda??? you ready for tonight???


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 29 2010, 11:16 AM~17640561
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: BAD TIMES 79, Macias
> 
> ...



I dont think he be goin tonight! He still in Phoenix! Hopefully he can be back by manana


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 29 2010, 10:35 AM~17640654
> *I dont think he be goin tonight! He still in Phoenix! Hopefully he can be back by manana
> *


orale no pos nimodo next time next time


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 29 2010, 11:35 AM~17640654
> *I dont think he be goin tonight! He still in Phoenix! Hopefully he can be back by manana
> *


he got deported :0 :roflmao:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

YEA I AINT GOING TO MAKE IT I JUST LEFT PHOENIX GOT SENT TO CALIFORNIA


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 29 2010, 09:53 AM~17640739
> *he got deported :0  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: NO I DIDNT I GOT MY PAPERS HOMIE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Got My Rims On Headed To Sonic To Get Them Shined Up, Streetlife Has A Benefit Car Wash At The One On North Main...


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@May 29 2010, 12:14 PM~17640815
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 29 2010, 01:41 AM~17638375
> *I got some that say Homie Styln on them and on the tip is a picture of Mark Cuban... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


JOHN UR L.A FAKERS WONT GET PASS THE CELTICS MAN


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up homies and just checkin in to see who is all gonna be at the cruise tonite so lets doi it big !!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 29 2010, 01:19 PM~17641193
> *wus up homies and just checkin in to see who is all gonna be at the cruise tonite so lets doi it big !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone got a good working cold water dispenser that holds 5 gallons???


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 29 2010, 01:19 PM~17641193
> *wus up homies and just checkin in to see who is all gonna be at the cruise tonite so lets doi it big !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 28 2010, 08:10 PM~17636194
> * Got some shety pictures of my car. Progress has been slow but we getting there
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good OSCAR!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 29 2010, 05:30 AM~17639609
> *
> Morning Jesse
> *


What's up homie so u putting them wheels on ur regal


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 28 2010, 08:10 PM~17636194
> * Got some shety pictures of my car. Progress has been slow but we getting there
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: Ya mero wey!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 29 2010, 12:10 PM~17640799
> *Got My Rims On Headed To Sonic To Get Them Shined Up,  Streetlife Has A Benefit Car Wash At The One On North Main...
> *



Didnt know anything about it?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

damn that shit was almost gonna be a catastrophe!!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 29 2010, 03:05 PM~17641904
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wipe your forhead and take a deep breath.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+May 29 2010, 03:05 PM~17641904-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And check you calsones... hno:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty7imp, jvasquez, blanco


Que onda Oscar!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 29 2010, 01:47 PM~17642147
> *And check you calsones... hno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

big ups to THE TEXASGOLDPLATER... THNKS THOMAS MY RIMS CAME OUT CLEAN,...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+May 29 2010, 02:46 PM~17641807-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :sprint:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 29 2010, 01:19 PM~17641193
> *wus up homies and just checkin in to see who is all gonna be at the cruise tonite so lets doi it big !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 29 2010, 03:47 PM~17642147
> *And check you calsones... hno:
> *


lmao..that was alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 29 2010, 05:02 PM~17642491
> *lmao..that was alex
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 29 2010, 05:04 PM~17642500
> *:happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback on the ride fellas
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 28 2010, 07:26 PM~17636280-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback on the ride fellas


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

I still got allot of work to do for this bitch hits the streets


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Had a Great time cruising tonite, gotta do this again.. Took my and 2 of my grand kids that came in from New Mexico today to visit.. They both had blast...

Now let's see those pic's and vids..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 29 2010, 05:32 PM~17642652
> *Thanks for the feedback on the ride fellas
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


U doin it right homie!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Had a Great time cruising tonite, gotta do this again.. Took my and 2 of my grand kids that came in from New Mexico today to visit.. They both had blast...

Now let's see those pic's and vids..


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN... IT WAS COOL SEEING ALL THE RIDES OUT THERE... FORT WORTH UNITED ON _*05/29/10 *_


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 29 2010, 10:09 PM~17644738
> *:biggrin:CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN...  IT WAS COOL SEEING ALL THE RIDES OUT THERE... FORT WORTH UNITED ON 05/29/10
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 29 2010, 11:55 PM~17644621
> *I'm hoping to have some pics up by by tomorrow night. Had much to do once I got back home to get ready for manana. Have a good Memorial Day Weekend!!! Dont that forget this day is to honor those who have served our Armed Services past and present. With out the sacrifices that the soldiers have made; our freedom to do what we do would not be possible. Thank you.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 30 2010, 12:09 AM~17644738
> *:biggrin:CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN...  IT WAS COOL SEEING ALL THE RIDES OUT THERE... FORT WORTH UNITED ON 05/29/10
> *



Yessir!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Man, I'm tired...Went to Abel's Show then cruisin'.

But I had a real good time.

Thanks for helping us feel at home out in the 817. My club said they had a great time and look forward to coming out there again.

GOD Bless You Homies!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 29 2010, 02:25 PM~17642307
> *  big ups to THE TEXASGOLDPLATER... THNKS THOMAS MY RIMS CAME OUT CLEAN,...
> *


You know how we do it homie I cant wait to see them on your ride


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 29 2010, 09:30 PM~17644916
> *You know how we do it homie I cant wait to see them on your ride
> *


i put thm on... and the arms... thnks again!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE CRUISE HOMIES!


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

HAD A GOOD TIME WITH THA PEEPS WEE NEED TO DO LIKE THIS EVERY TIME !!!!!  :thumbsup: :worship:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@May 29 2010, 09:34 PM~17644941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THA BLACK WIDOW IS ONE CLEAN MACHINE.... LOVE IT!;;


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

AUGIE SEE YOU AND THE REST OF THE M IN THE AM,... THOMAS SAID HE WAS BUYIN BREAKFEST TACOS.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 29 2010, 10:40 PM~17644976
> *THA BLACK WIDOW IS ONE CLEAN MACHINE.... LOVE IT!;;
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 29 2010, 10:41 PM~17644991
> *  AUGIE SEE YOU AND THE REST OF THE M IN THE AM,... THOMAS SAID HE WAS BUYIN BREAKFEST TACOS.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: SOUNDS GOOD TO ME!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone seen Juan lately...is he already in bed? :dunno:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

The cruise was cool didn't get to stay long had family come down from new Mexico they loved the line up and unity everyone keep up the good work


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Great cruise tonite, let's keep it going. See yall tomorrow at Trinity


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 30 2010, 12:53 AM~17645068
> *Anyone seen Juan lately...is he already in bed? :dunno:
> *


Sorry. I been helping my brother all day.


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

TTT BIG PROPS FTW CRUISE WAS DA SHIT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Looks Like I miss last nite... Sorry Homies I will catch the next one some times you just have to give into the family at NRH20*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

817 ACES UP AND RIDIN OUT TO THE MAJESTIX PIC-NIC... DEN BACK TO THE 817 CHILL AND TRINITY PARK...


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 30 2010, 01:26 AM~17645211
> *Great cruise tonite, let's keep it going. See yall tomorrow at Trinity
> *


looks like you all had a good time. cant wait to get back out there!!

roll on funk!!!big ben :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: blanco, 94 SS, Loco 61 
What it do Bob Alex :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@May 30 2010, 07:47 AM~17646030
> *looks like you all had a good time. cant wait to get back out there!!
> 
> roll on funk!!!big ben :thumbsup:
> *


Hell yea homie, I can't wait to get my impala back out too


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Shouldn't be to much longer for me. Here are some pics of my ride


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 30 2010, 10:00 AM~17646275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam thats a sweet looking ride... nice air brush!!!!! cant wait to see it.

big ben


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Homie Styln @ May 29 2010, 11:55 PM) 
Had a Great time cruising tonite, gotta do this again.. Took my and 2 of my grand kids that came in from New Mexico today to visit.. They both had blast...
Now let's see those pic's and vids..


Money Mike:

We also had a great time!!! I was completely blown away by the turnout tonite! I counted 78 cars when we all parked at that Macabe's Supermarket parking lot on Berry street. And the cool thing is that we even passed a few cops and they jus sat back and watched. No one was actin a fool out there. I gotta say it was a cruise for the record books. 

Thanks George and the GOODTIMES CC for leading the way. And props to all the Clubs and SOLO RIDERS that showed up.


I'm hoping to have some pics up by by tomorrow night. Had much to do once I got back home to get ready for manana. Have a good Memorial Day Weekend!!! Dont that forget this day is to honor those who have served our Armed Services past and present. With out the sacrifices that the soldiers have made; our freedom to do what we do would not be possible. Thank you.


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

Have a good Memorial Day Weekend!!! Dont that forget this day is to honor those who have served our Armed Services past and present. With out the sacrifices that the soldiers have made; our freedom to do what we do would not be possible. Thank you.
[/quote]
couldn't have said it better myself!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

some pics of my lincoln when i first got it and how it looks now :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Look, George got a new job


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 30 2010, 03:41 PM~17648113
> *Look, George got a new job
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## funkytownclowns (May 30, 2010)

ANDRE TOLD ME THAT PEOPLES BEEN ASKIN ABOUT THE TRANIN DAY MONTE IN SAGINAW AND THEY WANTED SOME BETTER PICS SO HERE YAL GO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 28 2010, 03:42 PM~17635229
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammmm!!! LMAO... roach killas!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 30 2010, 10:00 AM~17646275
> *
> 
> 
> ...















NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*It was a great turn out today as we celebrated Memorial Day in the Honor of those who have fought and/or given their lives for this great country. I want to thanks my local lowrider scene for coming out supporting this event because with out you all it would have just been me. The lowriders looked good and the beer tasted delightful. Miso I want to thank you for filling in last minute and hooking your boy up with good music. I owe you homie.  So many car clubs to name I will not attempt. I thank you all. We will do this next year, bigger and better. I have nothing negative to say to any one or any group because everything went extremely well with no problems what so ever. we had no harassment nor violence within the picnic. I seen a few lowriders (People/Clubs/Cars) I was not expecting and you guys shined! The ULC really showed there support for us today and I am also thanks for that. Again to everyone thank you all and lets just keep doing what we do best. Lowride. *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 30 2010, 09:50 AM~17646230
> *Shouldn't be to much longer for me. Here are some pics of my ride
> 
> 
> ...







WOW!!!!!!!! Get on wit yo bad self!!!!! Lookin good bro!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2010, 07:34 PM~17648605
> *It was a great turn out today as we celebrated Memorial Day in the Honor of those who have fought and/or given their lives for this great country. I want to thanks my local lowrider scene for coming out supporting this event because with out you all it would have just been me. The lowriders looked good and the beer tasted delightful. Miso I want to thank you for filling in last minute and hooking your boy up with good music. I owe you homie.   So many car clubs to name I will not attempt. I thank you all. We will do this next year, bigger and better. I have nothing negative to say to any one or any group because everything went extremely well with no problems what so ever. we had no harassment nor violence within the picnic. I seen a few lowriders (People/Clubs/Cars) I was not expecting and you guys shined! The ULC really showed there support for us today and I am also thanks for that. Again to everyone thank you all and lets just keep doing what we do best. Lowride.
> *



Thats kool homie!!! Glad all went well. Sorry I wasnt able to make it out. Had family come in to Dallas and wanted to go to the picnic also. We had a good time. The heat was a bitch but other than that all was good.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

n e body no n e thing going on tomaro?? just got back n 2 town and looks like i missed all the fun


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 30 2010, 07:38 PM~17648628
> *Thats kool homie!!! Glad all went well. Sorry I wasnt able to make it out. Had family come in to Dallas and wanted to go to the picnic also. We had a good time. The heat was a bitch but other than that all was good.
> *


I heard the Majestix picnic was a bad ass. event.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 30 2010, 05:41 PM~17648645
> *n e body no n e thing going on tomaro??  just got back n 2 town and looks like i missed all the fun
> *


MONDAY!! fun is over till next weekend homie :biggrin:


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2010, 07:44 PM~17648663
> *I heard the Majestix picnic was a bad ass. event.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 30 2010, 05:46 PM~17648676
> *MONDAY!! fun is over till next weekend homie :biggrin:
> *


It was good the big MAJESTICS best line up AND SKIM BEST CAR OF SHOW


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Some pics my brother took. some of the rides up front.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2010, 06:22 PM~17648877
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 30 2010, 06:46 PM~17648676
> *MONDAY!! fun is over till next weekend homie :biggrin:
> *


but its a holyday!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2010, 06:34 PM~17648605
> *It was a great turn out today as we celebrated Memorial Day in the Honor of those who have fought and/or given their lives for this great country. I want to thanks my local lowrider scene for coming out supporting this event because with out you all it would have just been me. The lowriders looked good and the beer tasted delightful. Miso I want to thank you for filling in last minute and hooking your boy up with good music. I owe you homie.   So many car clubs to name I will not attempt. I thank you all. We will do this next year, bigger and better. I have nothing negative to say to any one or any group because everything went extremely well with no problems what so ever. we had no harassment nor violence within the picnic. I seen a few lowriders (People/Clubs/Cars) I was not expecting and you guys shined! The ULC really showed there support for us today and I am also thanks for that. Again to everyone thank you all and lets just keep doing what we do best. Lowride.
> *


GOOD TO HEAR THAT THE EVENT TURNED OUT GREAT HOMIE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 30 2010, 05:05 PM~17648800
> *It was good the big MAJESTICS best line up AND SKIM BEST CAR OF SHOW
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 30 2010, 07:04 PM~17649109
> *but its a holyday!! :biggrin:
> *


True!


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@May 29 2010, 11:25 PM~17644880
> *Man, I'm tired...Went to Abel's Show then cruisin'.
> 
> But I had a real good time.
> ...


DAMM YALL POSTED UP IN MY OWN BACK YARD AND I MISSED IT. BUT I DID PASS BY THE GRAN PLAZA AND SAW A SHIT LOAD OF CARS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

just wanted to let everyone know that the cruise was a big event that turned out very well ! we were not herassed at anytime by the police at all and at one point i was told that they cleared a path for us. so again thanks to all car clubs and solo riders from far and near for showing up to this historic event and will start doing this more here in fort worth and hope to see yall again soon so we can have GOODTIMES ALWAYS!

today at the park was real nice and was a good turn out. once again as a part of the ULC i would like to thank all car clubs and solo riders for coming to the park and enjoying the hot sun with friends and family! so GOD BLESS ALL and cant wait to do this again!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lmao fucking piece of shit server wont let me upload anymore..


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 30 2010, 09:13 PM~17649603
> *just wanted to let everyone know that the cruise was a big event that turned out very well ! we were not herassed at anytime by the police at all and at one point i was told that they cleared a path for us. so again thanks to all car clubs and solo riders from far and near for showing up to this historic event and will start doing this more here in fort worth and hope to see yall again soon so we can have GOODTIMES ALWAYS!
> 
> today at the park was real nice and was a good turn out. once again as a part of the ULC i would like to thank all car clubs and solo riders for coming to the park and enjoying the hot sun with friends and family! so GOD BLESS ALL and cant wait to do this again!
> *


U C FUKKER ITS NOT THAT HARD TO GET PEOPLE TO CRUISE U KNOW IM ALWAYS DOWN FOR THE CAUSE EVEN THOUGH I DIDNT HAVE THE LOW LOW LAST NIGHT I HAD TO GET IT READY FOR TODAY.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 30 2010, 10:15 PM~17649629
> *U C FUKKER ITS NOT THAT HARD TO GET PEOPLE TO CRUISE U KNOW IM ALWAYS DOWN FOR THE CAUSE EVEN THOUGH I DIDNT HAVE THE LOW LOW LAST NIGHT I HAD TO GET IT READY FOR TODAY.
> *


i know homie so we will do it again real soon like saturday again!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 30 2010, 10:13 PM~17649603
> *just wanted to let everyone know that the cruise was a big event that turned out very well ! we were not herassed at anytime by the police at all and at one point i was told that they cleared a path for us. so again thanks to all car clubs and solo riders from far and near for showing up to this historic event and will start doing this more here in fort worth and hope to see yall again soon so we can have GOODTIMES ALWAYS!
> 
> today at the park was real nice and was a good turn out. once again as a part of the ULC i would like to thank all car clubs and solo riders for coming to the park and enjoying the hot sun with friends and family! so GOD BLESS ALL and cant wait to do this again!
> *


 :biggrin: 
70+ cars..thats whats up


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 30 2010, 09:16 PM~17649645
> *i know homie so we will do it again real soon like saturday again!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COOL


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 30 2010, 10:17 PM~17649651
> *:biggrin:
> 70+ cars..thats whats up
> *


i know huh!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

BTW I SPOTTED ANOTHER CLEAN EUROPEAN FRONT FOR A CUTLASS AT THE JUNKYARD ON RIVERSIDE DR. ITS CALLED A B. I THINK THEY WERE ASKING 400 BUT IT WAS COMPLETE


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 30 2010, 10:24 PM~17649742
> *BTW I SPOTTED ANOTHER CLEAN EUROPEAN FRONT FOR A CUTLASS AT THE JUNKYARD ON RIVERSIDE DR. ITS CALLED A B. I THINK THEY WERE ASKING 400 BUT IT WAS COMPLETE
> *


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 30 2010, 10:24 PM~17649742
> *BTW I SPOTTED ANOTHER CLEAN EUROPEAN FRONT FOR A CUTLASS AT THE JUNKYARD ON RIVERSIDE DR. ITS CALLED A B. I THINK THEY WERE ASKING 400 BUT IT WAS COMPLETE
> *


I always wanna pick em up cus Im greedy :biggrin:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thats it fellas..sorry i missed the goodtimes and finest cc lineup. :happysad:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 30 2010, 10:45 PM~17650554
> *thats it fellas..sorry i missed the goodtimes and finest cc lineup. :happysad:
> *


GOOD PICS GERMAIN


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 30 2010, 11:47 PM~17650565
> *GOOD PICS GERMAIN
> *


thank you sir


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 30 2010, 11:47 PM~17650565
> *GOOD PICS GERMAIN
> *


x2 :yes:

Real Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Had a good time yesterday Kicking it with homie Juan and Alex and it was nice to meet you Dre :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 30 2010, 11:43 PM~17650519
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my homie, The Big Dog! Making it happen in Funkytown!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

It was a long weekend here are some pics I took at the car wash


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Some pics from Saturday night in Lewisville


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Some pics from the Majestix picnic


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

And finally some pics from Trinity


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice pics guys!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Soon


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 30 2010, 09:50 AM~17646230
> *Shouldn't be to much longer for me. Here are some pics of my ride
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Another busy weekend that started Fri and winded down yesterday.. I cruised around Dallas Fri, went to a benefit car show Sat in Ft Worth, Sat nite went to the Ft Worth cruise and finished up with the Ft Worth Memorial day picnic..
Today gonna repair my hydro-system, had solinoid burn up yesterday..
Thanks to the guys from Bajitos and other clubs who helped keep my car from going up in smoke.. :uh: :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 31 2010, 12:53 PM~17653931
> *Another busy weekend that started Fri and winded down yesterday.. I cruised around Dallas Fri, went to a benefit car show Sat in Ft Worth, Sat nite went to the Ft Worth cruise and finished up with the Ft Worth Memorial day picnic..
> Today gonna repair my hydro-system, had solinoid burn up yesterday..
> That to the guys from Bajitos and other clubs who helped keep my car from going up in smoke.. :uh:  :wow:
> *


There is a reason he keeps his key on the trunk and now I know. LOL I have asked him a couple times why he keeps it on there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala+May 30 2010, 11:47 PM~17650565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anytime Homie... Your Always Welcomed...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 31 2010, 12:53 PM~17653931
> *Another busy weekend that started Fri and winded down yesterday.. I cruised around Dallas Fri, went to a benefit car show Sat in Ft Worth, Sat nite went to the Ft Worth cruise and finished up with the Ft Worth Memorial day picnic..
> Today gonna repair my hydro-system, had solinoid burn up yesterday..
> That to the guys from Bajitos and other clubs who helped keep my car from going up in smoke.. :uh:  :wow:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 30 2010, 04:46 PM~17647915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Real Nice Jesse...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Weres the pics you took loco? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by funkytownclowns_@May 30 2010, 06:44 PM~17648392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You Going On The Next Cruise?? Id Like to Check It Out...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 31 2010, 01:22 PM~17654166
> *Weres the pics you took loco? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Rolling Ol School...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

>


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Had a great time chill'n with everyone yesterday.. Nice turn out, hope someone got the names of all the clubs cause there were few I had never seen before out there.. I wanna thanks George from Irving Customz for taking my 2 little princesses (Grand daughters-Abby & Bella) to catch the train ride and for carrying the little one (Abby) back.. 

Once again it's looks like the metroplex was able to support 2 sucessful events on the same day.. Lowriding is a live and well in the Ft Worth / Dallas metroplex...

Let's roll again for another cruise next Sat, we had almost 90 cars Sat, let's make it over 100 next Sat.. Com'on Big George (GT) get it roll'n again...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 31 2010, 12:01 PM~17654431
> *Had a great time chill'n with everyone yesterday.. Nice turn out, hope someone got the names of all the clubs cause there were few I had never seen before out there.. I wanna thanks George from Irving Customz for taking my 2 little princesses (Grand daughters-Abby & Bella) to catch the train ride and for carrying the little one (Abby) back..
> 
> Once again it's looks like the metroplex was able to support 2 sucessful events on the same day.. Lowriding is a live and well in the Ft Worth / Dallas metroplex...
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 30 2010, 07:44 PM~17648663
> *I heard the Majestix picnic was a bad ass. event.
> *



It really was bro! We had a good time there. Skim picked up BEST LOWRIDER and MAJESTICS picked up BEST LINEUP!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew artisticdream63


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew artisticdream63


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FUNKYTOWNROLLER!!!!!


----------



## funkytownclowns (May 30, 2010)

THE FUNKY TOWN CLOWNS ONLY BIKE :biggrin: 
WE REPIN FORT WORTH EVERY DAY


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

whats up cj


----------



## funkytownclowns (May 30, 2010)

nun how did your event turn out?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Representing In Fort Worth Thanks For Coming Out fellas....  

Pics From The Lamb Of God Church "End Of Summer Bash"


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by funkytownclowns_@May 31 2010, 05:03 PM~17655643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 31 2010, 01:22 PM~17654166
> *Weres the pics you took loco? :biggrin:
> *



Heres some pics


Good To See Family Come Together In Time Of Need I Want To Thank Everybody That Came Out And Showed Support... :angel:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by funkytownclowns_@May 31 2010, 07:53 PM~17656913
> *nun how did your event turn out?
> *


good the people made it all happen


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 31 2010, 01:11 PM~17654071
> *X61 Hope The Grill Was Still On Homie
> 
> .
> *


hell yeah..thanks bro


----------



## funkytownclowns (May 30, 2010)

thats wat up we were goin to go but we had family at the crib :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by funkytownclowns_@May 31 2010, 10:23 PM~17658719
> *thats wat up we were goin to go but we had family at the crib  :biggrin:
> *


there will be more events bro. btw welcome to lil


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i seen some photographers in downtown takin pics of the cars..anyone know a link to where they might be? :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 31 2010, 10:34 PM~17658880
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

check this out sixty7imp its your car bro...
flickr


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 31 2010, 10:38 PM~17658953
> *check this out sixty7imp its your car bro...
> flickr
> *


nice pic


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Here u go George, the one u wanted me to post


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 31 2010, 11:01 PM~17659311
> *Here u go George, the one u wanted me to post
> 
> 
> ...


LOL that other one was funnier.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 31 2010, 10:01 PM~17659311
> *Here u go George, the one u wanted me to post
> 
> 
> ...


WERE U POSING FOR THE LOWRIDERS THAT DAY GEORGE. IF ONE OF MY CARS EVER COMES OUT ON LOWRIDER I WANT U TO MODEL FOR MY CAR :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 31 2010, 08:01 PM~17659311
> *Here u go George, the one u wanted me to post
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

she looks a lil bone legged to me Al....


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 31 2010, 11:05 PM~17659368
> *WERE U POSING FOR THE LOWRIDERS THAT DAY GEORGE. IF ONE OF MY CARS EVER COMES OUT ON LOWRIDER I WANT U TO MODEL FOR MY CAR :biggrin:
> *


no problem let me know when your ready !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 31 2010, 10:10 PM~17659445
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> she looks a lil bone legged to me Al....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 31 2010, 11:10 PM~17659445
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> she looks a lil bone legged to me Al....
> *


boboso learn how to spell ! besides nikka you blacker then me! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 31 2010, 08:12 PM~17659458
> *boboso learn how to spell ! besides nikka you blacker then me! :biggrin:
> *


***** im gonna put you on high heels again...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 31 2010, 10:18 PM~17658652
> *hell yeah..thanks bro
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 31 2010, 11:10 PM~17659445
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> she looks a lil bone legged to me Al....
> *


"you gonna always be runner up punk. Now move along I got hungry men behind ya. "
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+May 31 2010, 10:39 PM~17658969-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: $Money Mike$, juangotti, Loco 61, lowlyfencentex, BIG George!, A&mCustoms, FORTWORTHAZTEC, $CHARLIE BOY$, Sigala


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 31 2010, 11:14 PM~17659476
> ****** im gonna put you on high heels again...
> *


nikka you cant put yo girl in high heels so what makes you think you can put me in some ! besides homie i can make you wear make-up like you did back in the day my lil chocolate bunny!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: $Money Mike$, Loco 61, juangotti, lowlyfencentex, BIG George!, A&mCustoms, FORTWORTHAZTEC, $CHARLIE BOY$, Sigala


Sup Homies


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 31 2010, 11:17 PM~17659529
> *11 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: $Money Mike$, Loco 61, juangotti, lowlyfencentex, BIG George!, A&mCustoms, FORTWORTHAZTEC, $CHARLIE BOY$, Sigala
> Sup Homies
> *


wus up loco and everyone else in this mutha! wut it do turtle ! And before anyone gets all BUTT HURT its all fun and games cuz i know i can make a grown man cry! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 31 2010, 10:34 PM~17658880
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice 65 Impala :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
13 Members: Loco 61, lac84, $Money Mike$, Chucks, A&mCustoms, Texas 61 Impala, radicalkingz, BIG George!, juangotti, fortworthmex, FORTWORTHAZTEC, $CHARLIE BOY$, Sigala


No One Has To Work Tomorrow Or What??? :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 31 2010, 11:17 PM~17659527
> *nikka you cant put yo girl in high heels so what makes you think you can put me in some ! besides homie i can make you wear make-up like you did back in the day my lil chocolate bunny!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Damnnnn! You know the rules George.......PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!




Sup Alex!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 31 2010, 11:23 PM~17659604
> *Damnnnn! You know the rules George.......PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!
> Sup Alex!
> *


Chillin Mike... You Working?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> > Rolling Ol School...
> 
> 
> Cool rims back in the days snap shot!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 31 2010, 11:22 PM~17659599
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: Loco 61, lac84, $Money Mike$, Chucks, A&mCustoms, Texas 61 Impala, radicalkingz, BIG George!, juangotti, fortworthmex, FORTWORTHAZTEC, $CHARLIE BOY$, Sigala
> No One Has To Work Tomorrow Or What??? :0
> *



SHIIIIIIIIT ............I am workin. almost to McAllen, TX.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> >
> 
> 
> wow long line way to go homies! :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 31 2010, 11:22 PM~17659599
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: Loco 61, lac84, $Money Mike$, Chucks, A&mCustoms, Texas 61 Impala, radicalkingz, BIG George!, juangotti, fortworthmex, FORTWORTHAZTEC, $CHARLIE BOY$, Sigala
> No One Has To Work Tomorrow Or What??? :0
> *


yea i have to go to work early so yall be cool and be safe all week and lets get ready to roll this weekend again ? nah just messin wit yall im just gonna go lay with my lady so peace and see yall saturday at the wash! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 31 2010, 11:23 PM~17659604
> *Damnnnn! You know the rules George.......PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN!!!!!
> Sup Alex!
> *


yea well he aint very photogenic ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here Some Pics Of My New Crib Gettin Done... Cant Wait..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 31 2010, 11:27 PM~17659677
> *yea well he aint very photogenic ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



PURO PHOTOCHOP! tu sabes!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 31 2010, 11:30 PM~17659720
> *Here Some Pics Of My New Crib Gettin Done... Cant Wait..
> 
> 
> ...




Builing a new house?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 31 2010, 08:17 PM~17659527
> *nikka you cant put yo girl in high heels so what makes you think you can put me in some ! besides homie i can make you wear make-up like you did back in the day my lil chocolate bunny!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: lmao.... remember Pulidos :biggrin: didnt i teach u how to wire up ur switches on your Crouger??? :wow:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Cool rims back in the days snap shot!
> =================================
> Ol'skool, that's the way I used to roll...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 31 2010, 11:34 PM~17659786
> *Builing a new house?
> *


Yeah.. I was Looking For One Already Built But I Couldnt Find One That I Liked In My Price Rang..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 31 2010, 11:30 PM~17659720
> *Here Some Pics Of My New Crib Gettin Done... Cant Wait..
> 
> 
> ...


BAAAALLER!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 31 2010, 08:36 PM~17659824
> *Yeah.. I was Looking For One Already Built But I Couldnt Find One That I Liked In My Price Rang..
> *


loco ur moving out of Haltom? :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 31 2010, 11:36 PM~17659824
> *Yeah.. I was Looking For One Already Built But I Couldnt Find One That I Liked In My Price Rang..
> *



Awready! What area did u finally settle on? Congrats by the way!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+May 31 2010, 11:37 PM~17659837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Riverside.... Yup But Im Always Going To Be Around Riverside And Haltom Since Thats Where My Family Is At....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 31 2010, 11:44 PM~17659935
> *Awready!  What area did u finally settle on? Congrats by the way!
> *


Thanks Mike... Moving South Of Fort Worth....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 31 2010, 11:37 PM~17659837
> *BAAAALLER!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > Cool rims back in the days snap shot!
> > =================================
> > Ol'skool, that's the way I used to roll...
> 
> ...


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@May 31 2010, 10:20 PM~17659567
> *wus up loco and everyone else in this mutha! wut it do turtle ! And before anyone gets all BUTT HURT  its all fun and games cuz i know i can make a grown man cry! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NAH FUKK THAT WHEN I SEE U AMA CARPET MY ROOM WITH UR BROWN SKIN ESE :biggrin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 31 2010, 10:22 PM~17659599
> *16 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 13 Members: Loco 61, lac84, $Money Mike$, Chucks, A&mCustoms, Texas 61 Impala, radicalkingz, BIG George!, juangotti, fortworthmex, FORTWORTHAZTEC, $CHARLIE BOY$, Sigala
> No One Has To Work Tomorrow Or What??? :0
> *


IM AT WORK RIGHT NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 31 2010, 11:48 PM~17660009
> *NAH FUKK THAT WHEN I SEE U AMA CARPET MY ROOM WITH UR BROWN SKIN ESE :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 31 2010, 11:49 PM~17660027
> *IM AT WORK RIGHT NOW :biggrin:
> *


  

Ima Call it A Weekend,, Hope Everyone Had A Good One... Be Safe Im Crash Out Gotta Wake Up Early Nother day Nother dollar..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 31 2010, 11:47 PM~17659974
> *Thanks Mike... Moving South Of Fort Worth....
> *


Lmk if u need help moving. I forsee a housewarming arty in the future


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 31 2010, 08:48 PM~17660009
> *NAH FUKK THAT WHEN I SEE U AMA CARPET MY ROOM WITH UR BROWN SKIN ESE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sunday.... May 30th..

 My Kid's Team Party...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: $Money Mike$, TechniquesOG, Sigala, Loco 61, FORTWORTHAZTEC


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 31 2010, 10:52 PM~17660060
> *
> 
> Ima Call it A Weekend,, Hope Everyone Had A Good One... Be Safe Im Crash Out Gotta Wake Up Early  Nother day Nother dollar..
> *


I HEAR U HOMIE AMA START PLAYING THE LOTTERY SEE IF I HIT SO I CAN RETIRE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 31 2010, 11:52 PM~17660071
> *Lmk if u need help moving.  I forsee  a housewarming arty in the future
> *


Thanks Mike... ANd Oh Yeah Big Party In the Works...


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 31 2010, 10:53 PM~17660080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KINDA LOOKS LIKE GEORGE BUT WITH HAIR :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 31 2010, 11:54 PM~17660106
> *KINDA LOOKS LIKE GEORGE BUT WITH HAIR :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: whr did he go?


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 31 2010, 10:56 PM~17660129
> *:biggrin: whr did he go?
> *


I THINK HE IS TRYING TO GET SOME MATERIAL SO HE CAN HY SIDE ON US


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@May 31 2010, 08:57 PM~17660153
> *I THINK HE IS TRYING TO GET SOME MATERIAL SO HE CAN HY SIDE ON US
> *


lol.... he prob havin a BADTIME with his DSL.... while im having a GOODTIME with my CHARTER high speed....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 31 2010, 11:16 PM~17659514
> *"you gonna always be runner up punk. Now move along I got hungry men behind ya. "
> :biggrin:
> *


She's jeaulous...


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 31 2010, 10:58 PM~17660180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: GOT ME REMINISIN WHEN I USE TO PLAY


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 31 2010, 11:00 PM~17660208
> *lol.... he prob havin a BADTIME with his DSL.... while im having a GOODTIME with my CHARTER high speed....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jun 1 2010, 12:01 AM~17660218
> *:thumbsup: GOT ME REMINISIN WHEN I USE TO PLAY
> *


 :cheesy: Good Morning Everyone.... Its Gonna Be ONe HoTT Day :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2010, 05:25 AM~17662026
> *:cheesy:    Good Morning  Everyone....  Its Gonna Be ONe HoTT Day  :biggrin:
> *


Morning peeps...... Sup Loco congrats on the house homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 1 2010, 07:27 AM~17662030
> *Morning peeps...... Sup Loco congrats on the house homie
> *


Thanks Matt... Did You Have A Long Weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2010, 05:34 AM~17662058
> *Thanks Matt... Did You Have A Long Weekend? :biggrin:
> *


Tooooooooo Long bro gota go in today and its hot outside


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2010, 05:25 AM~17662026
> *:cheesy:    Good Morning  Everyone....  Its Gonna Be ONe HoTT Day  :biggrin:
> *


Oooyea I can feel the heat already :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

YUP ANOTHER HOT ONE... THE ONLY THING I HATE ABOUT GOING TO WORK IS WHEN I HAVE TO LEAVE THE OFFICE TO GO OUT TO LUNCH IN THIS DAMN HEAT....LOL


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@May 31 2010, 05:41 AM~17651935
> *Had a good time yesterday Kicking it with homie Juan and Alex and it was nice to meet you Dre  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:  Cool meeting you too lil homie!



Weekend was bad ass!! Had lots of fun and lots of beer!!! We ended our weekend at Six Flags yesterday!! :happysad: Im still tired!!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 31 2010, 11:53 PM~17660080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nikka that fool looks just like you foo but with no tattoos !!!! that must be yo dad ! sigala hush yo mouth before i go off on yo ass cuz you know i can hang with the hyside cuz if i recall you use to tell me to start on someone else and leave you alone already so dont start what you cant finish homies !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sigala why you cryin???? :wow: :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 1 2010, 06:06 AM~17662340
> *nikka that fool looks just like you foo but with no tattoos !!!! that must be yo dad ! sigala hush yo mouth before i go off on yo ass cuz you know i can hang with the hyside cuz if i recall you use to tell me to start on someone else and leave you alone already so dont start what you cant finish homies !!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  sigala why you cryin???? :wow:  :wow:
> *


GET THE FCK ON.... wait till we meet up again.,.. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 1 2010, 09:15 AM~17662392
> *GET THE FCK ON.... wait till we meet up again.,.. :biggrin:
> *


WHAT HOMIE YOU THINK YOU GOT SKILLS OR WHAT LIL TURTLE ? besides you know you fuckin with the best ! so come get you some nikka!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 1 2010, 09:23 AM~17662431
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wus up joe and were is the brownies cabron???? :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 1 2010, 06:21 AM~17662421
> *WHAT HOMIE YOU THINK YOU GOT SKILLS OR WHAT LIL TURTLE ? besides you know you fuckin with the best ! so come get you some nikka!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


LMAO.,... I WILL LET YOU THINK THAT HOMIE... SEE U SOON!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

i know you see me comin puto!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 1 2010, 08:26 AM~17662443
> *wus up  joe  and were is the brownies cabron???? :biggrin:
> *


Got some at the crib homie, come by and get u some homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Jun 1 2010, 09:23 AM~17662431-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco were the pics from Sunday???? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 1 2010, 09:48 AM~17662580
> *Sup Loco were the pics from Sunday????  :biggrin:
> *


I Send Them To You When I Get home... They Came Out Ok.. I Didnt Have My Other Camera... I Had To Use My Vid Cam.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, 80 Eldog, lowriviera


Your Ride Looks Hella Nice...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2010, 07:51 AM~17662601
> *I Send Them To You When I Get home...  They Came Out Ok.. I Didnt Have My Other Camera... I Had To Use My Vid Cam.
> *


Thanks Homie im still tired from the weekend


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 1 2010, 09:56 AM~17662631
> *Thanks Homie im still tired from the weekend
> *


I Hear Ya..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 1 2010, 09:08 AM~17662720
> *Sup Macias
> *


hey 80Eldog!!!!! whats up??? how was your weekend???


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

que onda jesse?? que dice???


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> > Cool rims back in the days snap shot!
> > =================================
> > Ol'skool, that's the way I used to roll...
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jun 1 2010, 08:18 AM~17662806
> *que onda jesse?? que dice???
> *


Nada homie tired and sore I got home at 3am last night got a new tattoo!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 1 2010, 10:30 AM~17662923
> *Nada homie tired and sore I got home at 3am last night got a new tattoo!! :biggrin:
> *


Pics Or Didnt Happen


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2010, 08:38 AM~17662977
> *Pics Or Didnt Happen
> *


Ill send it to you homie I can't post pics trew my phone :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jun 1 2010, 08:15 AM~17662779
> *hey 80Eldog!!!!! whats up??? how was your weekend???
> *


It was good didnt get any kind of sleep thou..... Finally got some of the rides done and brought them out Alex got some pics...How was ur weekend?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Lmao [email protected] George ... U crazy man


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup FortworthMex 



Sup Loco 


.

Gowt daymb its getting hot!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

CRAZY!!! :wow: 

http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Flooding-ope...ra572889842.jpg


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 1 2010, 10:54 AM~17663092
> *Sup FortworthMex
> Sup Loco
> .
> ...


Sup bro ...sup everyone.. Just enjoying this wifi thru my iporn I mean iPod...  ......
Congrats on the new house Alex..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 1 2010, 10:43 AM~17663007
> *Ill send it to you homie I can't post pics trew my phone :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2010, 10:56 AM~17663106
> *CRAZY!!! :wow:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Flooding-ope...ra572889842.jpg
> *


Damn that is crazy.. It's the end of the world hno:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2010, 08:56 AM~17663106
> *CRAZY!!! :wow:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Flooding-ope...ra572889842.jpg
> *


 :wow: Is that possible


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 1 2010, 10:59 AM~17663129
> *Sup bro ...sup everyone.. Just enjoying this wifi thru my iporn I mean iPod...   ......
> Congrats on the new house Alex..
> *


THanks Germain... 


http://www.youporn.com/watch/425681/horny-...=country_hybrid


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2010, 09:01 AM~17663148
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Homeboy does badass work pays a lot of attention to detail!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Jun 1 2010, 11:02 AM~17663153-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats his Name?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2010, 10:56 AM~17663106
> *CRAZY!!! :wow:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/nphotos/Flooding-ope...ra572889842.jpg
> *


 :wow:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Tattoos are bad ass for bad ass people... Wish I had some


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2010, 09:08 AM~17663202
> *:burn:
> :yes:
> Whats his Name?
> *


Chris been doing tattoos out of he's house for the past 5 yrs


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup George


Sup Jesse


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 1 2010, 09:15 AM~17663265
> *Sup George
> Sup Jesse
> *


Whats up bro! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 1 2010, 11:14 AM~17663264
> *Chris been doing tattoos out of he's house for the past 5 yrs
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 1 2010, 11:26 AM~17663350
> *Sup Oso   :biggrin:
> *


IM STILL FUKKIN TIRED... :uh: :biggrin: 

GOTTA GET READY FOR SUNDAY... JOE POOL LAKE... LOW 4 LIFE PICNIC...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Benito



Sup Juanito


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

QUE ONDAS juangotti WHAT'S CRACKING DOWN IN FUNKY-TOWN THIS WEEKEND? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

nothin for me. Wanna get my ride done befor i do anything else. Tired of being on the sidelines


----------



## ORANGE DEEZIRE (Apr 26, 2010)

ORALE... I FEEL U ... PERO NO TE AQUITES HOMIES GREAT THINGS COME TO THOSE THAT WAIT... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Tples65


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Dunk420


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

whats up bro


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jun 1 2010, 02:51 PM~17665207
> *whats up bro
> *


wus up B and the rest of the homies!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 1 2010, 01:41 PM~17665115
> *Sup Dunk420
> *


Shit just chilln! Fukn missed all the fun this weekend b n outa town and now I'm tryn to decide on rather to stay home and put time n on the vert r go to Joe pool cuz as my big homie Juan said " I'm tired of b n on tha sideline"


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jun 1 2010, 12:51 PM~17665207
> *whats up bro
> *


Sup my brotha...... Just recovering from a long weekend time to start back on the elco 


I hear ya Bro im gona get back on mine this week!

Im with Juan on the sideline part...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 1 2010, 02:58 PM~17665256
> *Shit just chilln! Fukn missed all the fun this weekend b n outa town and now I'm tryn to decide on rather to stay home and put time n on the vert r go to Joe pool cuz as my big homie Juan said " I'm tired of b n on tha sideline"
> 
> 
> ...


I KNow That Feeling....  Add Another Vert To Fort Worth....Sweet


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 1 2010, 12:58 PM~17665256
> *Shit just chilln! Fukn missed all the fun this weekend b n outa town and now I'm tryn to decide on rather to stay home and put time n on the vert r go to Joe pool cuz as my big homie Juan said " I'm tired of b n on tha sideline"
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 31 2010, 02:01 PM~17654431
> *Had a great time chill'n with everyone yesterday.. Nice turn out, hope someone got the names of all the clubs cause there were few I had never seen before out there.. I wanna thanks George from Irving Customz for taking my 2 little princesses (Grand daughters-Abby & Bella) to catch the train ride and for carrying the little one (Abby) back..
> 
> Once again it's looks like the metroplex was able to support 2 sucessful events on the same day.. Lowriding is a live and well in the Ft Worth / Dallas metroplex...
> ...


Let me know...I will be at Bauchman Lake for the Victory Outreach show from 9am-5pm this Saturday, so it may be rough to convince the club to go after that, but I might. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 1 2010, 02:13 PM~17664865
> *nothin for me. Wanna get my ride done befor i do anything else. Tired of being on the sidelines
> *


X817 oh well! :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, blanco, sixty7imp


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

Saw this Dude getting pullover on Main Saturday by the stockyards. The Cop (CERDO) was hunting Lows all night.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Marko57


Sup $BigMike$


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 1 2010, 04:32 PM~17666125
> *Saw this Dude  getting pullover on Main Saturday by the stockyards. The Cop (CERDO) was hunting Lows all night.
> 
> 
> ...


 :angry:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco u still at work


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 1 2010, 02:47 PM~17666256
> *Sup Marko57
> Sup $BigMike$
> *




Ke rollo! Aqui en el camello


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 1 2010, 04:32 PM~17666125
> *Saw this Dude  getting pullover on Main Saturday by the stockyards. The Cop (CERDO) was hunting Lows all night.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh really!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 1 2010, 02:32 PM~17666125
> *Saw this Dude  getting pullover on Main Saturday by the stockyards. The Cop (CERDO) was hunting Lows all night.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 1 2010, 02:32 PM~17666125
> *Saw this Dude  getting pullover on Main Saturday by the stockyards. The Cop (CERDO) was hunting Lows all night.
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: Fucken pigs!!!!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 1 2010, 02:07 PM~17665321
> *Sup my brotha...... Just recovering from a long weekend time to start back on the elco
> I hear ya Bro im gona get back on mine this week!
> 
> ...


i hear you me to many projects :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 1 2010, 01:52 PM~17665218
> *wus up B and the rest of the homies!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


cillin whats up goodtimes crew :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jun 1 2010, 04:04 PM~17667022
> *i hear you me to many projects  :biggrin:
> *


I hear u there bro just me i keep adding and adding shit to do on the elco and just just keeps pushin me back


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 1 2010, 04:18 PM~17667147
> *I hear u there bro just me i keep adding and adding shit to do on the elco and just just keeps pushin me back
> *


Any progress pics homie?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 1 2010, 04:28 PM~17667250
> *Any progress pics homie?
> *


Not yet im gona do some work this week and ask Alex to come by


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 1 2010, 05:09 PM~17667637
> *Not yet im gona do some work this week and ask Alex to come by
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 1 2010, 06:24 PM~17668305
> *
> *


What's up homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 1 2010, 08:38 PM~17668452
> *What's up homie
> *


chillen. just getting into fort worth. relaxin :happysad:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 1 2010, 06:45 PM~17668527
> *chillen. just getting into fort worth. relaxin :happysad:
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 1 2010, 06:43 PM~17668508
> *:biggrin:
> *


wassappening Alex :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Jesse


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 1 2010, 07:43 PM~17669165
> *Sup Jesse
> *


Chilling homie just got home a lil while ago went to the lake I feel lazy ass hell and you bro? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jun 1 2010, 07:55 PM~17669326
> *
> *


What's up homie?


----------



## funkytownclowns (May 30, 2010)

whats goin down this weekend funkytown


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by funkytownclowns_@Jun 1 2010, 09:59 PM~17669379
> *whats goin down this weekend funkytown
> *


chillen fool. tell yo pops to bring out the monte.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 1 2010, 08:03 PM~17669419
> *chillen fool. tell yo pops to bring out the monte.
> *


X2


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 1 2010, 04:32 PM~17666125
> *Saw this Dude  getting pullover on Main Saturday by the stockyards. The Cop (CERDO) was hunting Lows all night.
> 
> 
> ...


That cop is a sell out I have shit on him to take his badge off his chest crooked cop. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 1 2010, 02:03 PM~17664776
> *Sup Benito
> Sup Juanito
> *


wuz up huero me just chillin at work like allways.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it 817


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 1 2010, 04:47 PM~17666256
> *Sup Marko57
> Sup $BigMike$
> *



CHASIN THAT PAPER HOMIE! and tryin to recover from weekend.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jun 1 2010, 07:25 PM~17669693
> *That cop is a sell out I have shit on him to take his badge off his chest crooked cop. :biggrin:
> *


AND? WHO CARES


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 2 2010, 12:09 AM~17670797
> *AND? WHO CARES
> *



:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

the video is done but it can only be 10 minutes long  the whole vid is 17 or so..imma chop it up in 2 parts and then upload..fuck it


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 1 2010, 04:32 PM~17666125
> *Saw this Dude  getting pullover on Main Saturday by the stockyards. The Cop (CERDO) was hunting Lows all night.
> 
> 
> ...


He must not have been looking hard enough cause there was about 100 riders all over Ft. Worth all night Saturday. :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 1 2010, 01:58 PM~17665256
> *Shit just chilln! Fukn missed all the fun this weekend b n outa town and now I'm tryn to decide on rather to stay home and put time n on the vert r go to Joe pool cuz as my big homie Juan said " I'm tired of b n on tha sideline"
> 
> 
> ...


looking good chris, Im gonna try to get down there this week to pick up that shit homie


----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 1 2010, 12:58 PM~17665256
> *Shit just chilln! Fukn missed all the fun this weekend b n outa town and now I'm tryn to decide on rather to stay home and put time n on the vert r go to Joe pool cuz as my big homie Juan said " I'm tired of b n on tha sideline"
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good
:nicoderm:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 1 2010, 08:58 PM~17669366
> *What's up homie?
> *


HERE AT WORK WHAT U UP TO?


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 1 2010, 10:50 PM~17671233
> *the video is done but it can only be 10 minutes long  the whole vid is 17 or so..imma chop it up in 2 parts and then upload..fuck it
> *


cant wait to see it homie :thumbsup: since i missed out that night


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 2 2010, 12:50 AM~17671233
> *the video is done but it can only be 10 minutes long  the whole vid is 17 or so..imma chop it up in 2 parts and then upload..fuck it
> *


    Lets Check It Out... :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 1 2010, 09:40 PM~17669137
> *wassappening Alex  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Jesse.... Im Sure Yesterday Was A Nice Day To Be At The Lake... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whos Rolling Out To Joe Pool Lake????


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 2 2010, 07:59 AM~17672788
> *Whos Rolling Out To Joe Pool Lake????
> 
> 
> ...



Wish I could. Suegra comin so we be at da casa for the weekend.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 2 2010, 08:31 AM~17672909
> *Wish I could. Suegra comin so we be at da casa for the weekend.
> *


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 2 2010, 06:59 AM~17672788
> *Whos Rolling Out To Joe Pool Lake????
> 
> 
> ...


I'm Gona roll thru after church!! I will b with my wife and kid so keep an eye out fer me and I can grab my pully! Prolly roll thru round one'n


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Then itz back two werk!!






as my big homie Juan said " I'm tired of b n on tha sideline"


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 2 2010, 07:59 AM~17672788
> *Whos Rolling Out To Joe Pool Lake????
> 
> 
> ...


WE WILL BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 2 2010, 08:49 AM~17672967
> *I'm Gona roll thru after church!! I will b with my wife and kid so keep an eye out fer me and I can grab my pully! Prolly roll thru round one'n
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, dunk420

Whats Popin Chris???


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 2 2010, 08:13 AM~17673086
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, dunk420
> 
> ...


Man just pepn rickeis and skims 64 non ss drops and wish n mah shit was closer to done!
Ima b lucky to hit the end of summer!! :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 2 2010, 09:23 AM~17673139
> *Man just pepn rickeis and skims 64 non ss drops and wish n mah shit was closer to done!
> Ima b lucky to hit the end of summer!! :angry:
> *


You'll Be Out There Cruising In No Time .... Youve Gone A LOng Wayz KEEP PUSHIN


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning peeps


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 1 2010, 09:53 AM~17663081
> *It was good didnt get any kind of sleep thou..... Finally got some of the rides done and brought them out Alex got some pics...How was ur weekend?
> *


orale well thats good bro, my weekend was pretty good got to relax a good bunch of it.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

sup Fort Worth!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jun 2 2010, 10:18 AM~17673521
> *
> *


Sup Homie? Good meeting you Saturday. GOD BLESS YOU!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big George


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 1 2010, 10:31 PM~17669773
> *Wat it 817
> *


wus up homies !!!! :biggrin: well i will be at joe pool lake on sunday also! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jun 1 2010, 10:03 PM~17669419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X817


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Wazzzzz Uppppp Lord Loco


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 2 2010, 09:45 AM~17673780
> *Sup Homie? Good meeting you Saturday. GOD BLESS YOU!
> *


oh simon bro good meeting you too big homie, igualmente bro GOD BLESS YOU!!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jun 2 2010, 12:46 AM~17672073
> *HERE AT WORK WHAT U UP TO?
> *


Here fixing my hydros ran into some little problems :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juanito


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

my phone goes off today. I'll text with my new number


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 2 2010, 12:25 PM~17675513
> *my phone goes off today. I'll text with my new number
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Jun 2 2010, 01:31 PM~17675166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 2 2010, 01:17 PM~17675990
> *Sup Matt... Check Your Email
> :0
> 
> *


i gotem Thanks Bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 2 2010, 03:43 PM~17676261
> *i gotem Thanks Bro
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

anybody look n for some 24"s Iam ask $800.00 for them they will dodge 












:dunno:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Jun 2 2010, 02:08 PM~17676477
> *anybody look n for some 24"s Iam ask $800.00 for them they will fit a dodge
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Jun 2 2010, 04:08 PM~17676477
> *anybody look n for some 24"s Iam ask $800.00 for them they will Fit dodge
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew funky town


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 2 2010, 02:17 PM~17677063
> *Wat it dew funky town
> *


sup joe....


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 2 2010, 05:04 PM~17677528
> *sup joe....
> *


Not much Turtle just checkin to see wats poppin in tha 817


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps man it looks like its gona come down out side.... :uh:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Shit was a bitch to drive in.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 2 2010, 06:12 PM~17678613
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's raining fucken hard :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 30 2010, 04:41 PM~17648113
> *Look, George got a new job
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like George is having a Good Time.. :wow:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 2 2010, 10:42 PM~17680110
> *
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 2 2010, 10:42 PM~17680110
> *
> *


we must all attend this event to show are support to the ULC!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 2 2010, 10:48 PM~17680187
> *we must all attend this event to show are support to the ULC!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT </span>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jun 2 2010, 10:42 PM~17680110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 08:01 AM~17683021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 07:01 AM~17683021
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Let's make sure we get good support for Sam's show.. Sam and his brother Mario have supported the ULC since the beginning.. Let show'em that we support those who support us...


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@Jun 2 2010, 07:53 AM~17672983
> *Then itz back two werk!!
> as my big homie Juan said " I'm tired of b n on tha sideline"
> 
> ...


_*Damn Chris the rag is likin good homie...*_ :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

dont mind the music its what i roll to..sometimes :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 3 2010, 09:56 AM~17683737
> *Let's make sure we get good support for Sam's show.. Sam and his brother Mario have supported the ULC since the beginning.. Let show'em that we support those who support us...*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2010, 10:15 AM~17683941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats What IM Talking About..... Good Vid Germain.... Post It Up Everywhere..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2010, 10:15 AM~17683941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice vid Germain!  


Damn i wanna cruise!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hell Yeah We Wur Rollin Hard That Night.... Good Vid Germain... Damn!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2010, 10:15 AM~17683941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work on the video Homie. I know that's no easy task...THANKS FOR DOING THAT!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2010, 07:15 AM~17683941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THAT LAST SONG HOMIE 9:27 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks alex..im uploading the other half of the video..its about 500 mb in size so it will take some time


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Jun 2 2010, 01:08 PM~17676477
> *anybody look n for some 24"s Iam ask $800.00 for them they will  dodge
> 
> 
> ...


ALEX??


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2010, 10:55 AM~17684343
> *thanks alex..im uploading the other half of the video..its about 500 mb in size so it will take some time
> *


What are you using to edit the video?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 3 2010, 10:55 AM~17684334
> *I LIKE THAT LAST SONG HOMIE 9:27 :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: cuz it says rollerz only klick


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Jun 3 2010, 10:54 AM~17684332-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


corel videostudio pro x3..the hacked version


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2010, 10:57 AM~17684375
> *
> 
> corel videostudio pro x3..the hacked version
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2010, 07:56 AM~17684363
> *:biggrin: cuz it says rollerz only klick
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2010, 10:56 AM~17684363
> *:biggrin: cuz it says rollerz only klick
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup:

Nice work Germain!!!! Thx por todo!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2010, 09:55 AM~17684343
> *thanks alex..im uploading the other half of the video..its about 500 mb in size so it will take some time
> *


Nice Video Bro

-Lucio-


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2010, 10:15 AM~17683941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO WHEN IS THE NEXT BIG CRUISE GONNA BE????????????

SUP BIG GEORGE????


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 09:56 AM~17684361
> *What are you using to edit the video?
> *


Jesse didn't you guys have some video of the cruise, cause there were a lot your members out there with cameras..  .. Nice video Alex...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 09:34 AM~17684702
> *SO WHEN IS THE NEXT BIG CRUISE GONNA BE????????????
> 
> SUP BIG GEORGE????
> *


X2


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 10:34 AM~17684702
> *SO WHEN IS THE NEXT BIG CRUISE GONNA BE????????????
> 
> SUP BIG GEORGE????
> *


I was thinking this weekened but there is a lot of Graduation stuff going on this weekend but for those who can get something go'n let's keep this thing going... How bout the following Sat nite.. :dunno: 
Ft Worth let's get this thing rolling, cause it summer time and it's time to roll our ranflas..


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 3 2010, 11:47 AM~17684812
> *Jesse didn't you guys have some video of the cruise, cause there were a lot your members out there with cameras..  .. Nice video Alex...
> *


I have a little but it's very bumpy from inside my ride... :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2010, 08:15 AM~17683941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn good video :thumbsup: i missed out on a hell of a crusie


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 3 2010, 11:34 AM~17684702
> *SO WHEN IS THE NEXT BIG CRUISE GONNA BE????????????
> 
> SUP BIG GEORGE????
> *


That was it you missed it sorry...you lucked out... :biggrin: j/k I want to get one going in Dallas but not much response on whether we can get them to come out like this. 

Last cruise we did we had 14 cars total on May 23rd... :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 3 2010, 11:47 AM~17684812
> *Jesse didn't you guys have some video of the cruise, cause there were a lot your members out there with cameras..  .. Nice video Alex...
> *


Its Germains Vid.... He Did A Great Job On It...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 12:02 PM~17684955
> *That was it you missed it sorry...you lucked out... :biggrin: j/k I want to get one going in Dallas but not much response on whether we can get them to come out like this.
> 
> Last cruise we did we had 14 cars total on May 23rd... :dunno:
> ...


 :0 Nice Line Up...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin: 



heres the rest of the video


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Another good vid from that FORT WORTH MEX!!  



Aight homies!! I am needing some LIL Homie help!!  Can I get someone to come take a gander at my ride! :angry: I wanna cruise too!! :happysad:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2010, 12:59 PM~17685423
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Nice!
0:58 CHRISTOLOGY in the left lane. :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ur with the blue regal..nice!!!! 

kinda hard to record inside a bouncy car...next time ill use a tripod..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 3 2010, 01:07 PM~17685510
> *Another good vid from that FORT WORTH MEX!!
> Aight homies!! I am needing some LIL Homie help!!    Can I get someone to come take a gander at my ride!  :angry:  I wanna cruise too!!  :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: ...what is gander??? :0 

paint is cheap fool..i bought nason paint for like 250 total..clear hardner reducer..thats not includin the primer


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2010, 01:50 PM~17685802
> * ur with the blue regal..nice!!!!
> kinda hard to record inside a bouncy car...next time ill use a tripod..
> *


:yes: Gracias Homie.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2010, 12:59 PM~17685423
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 12:02 PM~17684955
> *That was it you missed it sorry...you lucked out... :biggrin: j/k I want to get one going in Dallas but not much response on whether we can get them to come out like this.
> 
> Last cruise we did we had 14 cars total on May 23rd... :dunno:
> ...


I'm down for that. u should bring it up at the ULA. ill roll to dtown for a cruise. Anyone else down. Maybe they can return the favor and cruise in ftw.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jun 3 2010, 10:31 AM~17684097-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2010, 01:51 PM~17685813
> *:biggrin: ...what is gander??? :0
> 
> paint is cheap fool..i bought nason paint for like 250 total..clear hardner reducer..thats not includin the primer
> *



*gan·der*   /ˈgændər/ Show Spelled[gan-der] Show IPA 
–noun
1.the male of the goose.Compare goose (def. 2).
2.Slang. a look: Take a gander at his new shoes. 

 i aint to worried bout paint right now!! I just wanna cruise!! :happysad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 3 2010, 01:07 PM~17685510
> *Another good vid from that FORT WORTH MEX!!
> Aight homies!! I am needing some LIL Homie help!!    Can I get someone to come take a gander at my ride!  :angry:  I wanna cruise too!!  :happysad:
> *



What's it doin?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 3 2010, 02:03 PM~17685885
> *I'm down for that.  u should bring it up at the ULA. ill roll to dtown for a cruise. Anyone else down. Maybe they can return the favor and cruise in ftw.
> *


I don't go to ULA...I have Youth Service on Thursday's. June does, he's the Pres. of CHRISTOLOGY. I'll let him know to bring it up.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 3 2010, 02:06 PM~17685906
> *What's it doin?
> *


it dont wanna pull! She will start up and run in the garage but as soon as I get her out on the road she wanna stall and not pull!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Jun 3 2010, 02:03 PM~17685885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

WE GOT THE BALL ROLLIN.. Lets keep pushing It... That Was A Night To Remember..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, PIMPnamedSLICKBACK, $Money Mike$


Sup Pimp And Mike???


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 02:13 PM~17685964
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir...I was glad to be part of it. Haven't seen anything like that...EVER!!!

Much props to the unity in the 817. :thumbsup:
Can't wait to do it again and set it off in Dallas too.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 02:16 PM~17685982
> *Yes sir...I was glad to be part of it. Haven't seen anything like that...EVER!!!
> 
> Much props to the unity in the 817. :thumbsup:
> ...


 Lots Of Peeps Graduating This Weekend Next Saturday Night 6-12-10 Should Be The Next Big Cruise... Anyone Down From City To City....  I Have My Trailer Just In Case...  LETS DO IT BIG AGAIN!!! This Time BIGGER!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 02:21 PM~17686022
> * Lots Of Peeps Graduating This Weekend Next Saturday Night 6-12-10 Should Be The Next Big Cruise... Anyone Down From City To City....   I Have My Trailer Just In Case...   LETS DO IT BIG AGAIN!!! This Time BIGGER!!!
> *


I'm down!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 02:24 PM~17686043
> *I'm down!
> *


 uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Let's do a cruise from Ft Worth to Dallas... Let me put this out there, about 4 yrs ago I put a cruise from Dallas to Ft Worth, we met up at the old Fajolies rest. off 
I-30 and then met up at the La Gran Plaza and cruised up Hemphill to Berry, then up University and parked at the old grocery store on north Main St..; anyone remember this cruise through Ft Worth? No I don't have any pic's... There were about 25 cars that came out from Dallas, I always said we come from Ft Worth to Dallas, so let's get the ULC & ULA together in a cruise, between the 2 grps we should be able to get over a 100 cars cruising..

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 3 2010, 02:48 PM~17686230
> *Let's do a cruise from Ft Worth to Dallas... Let me put this out there, about 4 yrs ago I put a cruise from Dallas to Ft Worth, we met up at the old Fajolies rest. off
> I-30 and then met up at the La Gran Plaza and cruised up Hemphill to Berry, then up University and parked at the old grocery store on north Main St..; anyone remember this cruise through Ft Worth? No I don't have any pic's... There were about 25 cars that came out from Dallas, I always said we come from Ft Worth to Dallas, so let's get the ULC & ULA together in a cruise, between the 2 grps we should be able to get over a 100 cars cruising..
> 
> ...


I LIke Your 2 Pennys ... Let See How Many LowLow We Can Get Out There. Im Sure They'll Be More Then 100..LOWRIDER HISTORY In The Making..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, blanco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 01:29 PM~17686566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Deom she's fine!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 03:29 PM~17686566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yes She Is... Short And Fine Very Nice Booty..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 3 2010, 02:48 PM~17686230
> *Let's do a cruise from Ft Worth to Dallas... Let me put this out there, about 4 yrs ago I put a cruise from Dallas to Ft Worth, we met up at the old Fajolies rest. off
> I-30 and then met up at the La Gran Plaza and cruised up Hemphill to Berry, then up University and parked at the old grocery store on north Main St..; anyone remember this cruise through Ft Worth? No I don't have any pic's... There were about 25 cars that came out from Dallas, I always said we come from Ft Worth to Dallas, so let's get the ULC & ULA together in a cruise, between the 2 grps we should be able to get over a 100 cars cruising..
> 
> ...


im down to flood the streets of dallas


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 02:55 PM~17686283
> *I LIke Your 2 Pennys ...  Let See How Many LowLow We Can Get Out There. Im Sure They'll Be More Then 100..LOWRIDER HISTORY In The Making..
> *


lets do it next saturday we will start here in fort worth and end in dallas sonic this time but we will need to do this with both the ULC and the ULAs total cooperation and if not then fuck it noone cant say we didnt try to unite the two for a big cruise that all will remember and then that will be historic for all!!!!!!!!!!!1  just my 99 cents!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 3 2010, 04:20 PM~17686909
> *lets do it next saturday we will start here in fort worth and end in dallas sonic this time but we will need to do this with both the ULC and the ULAs total cooperation and if not then fuck it noone cant say we didnt try to unite the two for a big cruise that all will remember and then that will be historic for all!!!!!!!!!!!1  just my 99 cents!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Dollar menu??? :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 3 2010, 02:09 PM~17685929
> *it dont wanna pull! She will start up and run in the garage but as soon as I get her out on the road she wanna stall and not pull!!
> *


a buddy of mine said to turn the distributor cap 1" counter clockwise! :dunno:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 02:29 PM~17686566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 02:29 PM~17686566
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wanna go back to school and play with that!!!! :worship: :naughty:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: blanco, BlazinLow89, BAD TIMES 79, 80 Eldog, Loco 61
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 3 2010, 04:20 PM~17686909
> *lets do it next saturday we will start here in fort worth and end in dallas sonic this time but we will need to do this with both the ULC and the ULAs total cooperation and if not then fuck it noone cant say we didnt try to unite the two for a big cruise that all will remember and then that will be historic for all!!!!!!!!!!!1  just my 99 cents!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Lets Get 200 Rides From Fort Worth  :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:boink: 

:uh: :biggrin: 

Thats My Lil. Story


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 3 2010, 11:07 AM~17685510
> *Another good vid from that FORT WORTH MEX!!
> Aight homies!! I am needing some LIL Homie help!!    Can I get someone to come take a gander at my ride!  :angry:  I wanna cruise too!!  :happysad:
> *


What kind of car is it?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 02:14 PM~17685971
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, PIMPnamedSLICKBACK, $Money Mike$
> Sup Pimp And Mike???
> *



Sup playa! Hey u should contact the Guinness bk of records and see what's the biggest cruise and how long was it? Let's try to beat it.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Big Mike$


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 3 2010, 07:48 PM~17688790
> *Sup $Big Mike$
> *



Not much homie! On my way to Austin. Lookin forward to jus stayin home this weekend. And u?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=95663


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 3 2010, 09:39 PM~17689628
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=95663
> *


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 3 2010, 09:39 PM~17689628
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=95663
> *


noticed it a few months agon.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 3 2010, 10:28 PM~17690189
> *noticed it a few months agon.
> *


show off  



:biggrin: j/k Where you been Juan? Did you make the cruise Saturday, I didn't see you?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Everybody??? WAKE UP!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 3 2010, 10:31 PM~17690228
> *show off
> :biggrin: j/k Where you been Juan? Did you make the cruise Saturday, I didn't see you?
> *


no I didnt. Been working all week. nothing crazy just right in the middle of the day.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 3 2010, 03:20 PM~17686909
> *lets do it next saturday we will start here in fort worth and end in dallas sonic this time but we will need to do this with both the ULC and the ULAs total cooperation and if not then fuck it noone cant say we didnt try to unite the two for a big cruise that all will remember and then that will be historic for all!!!!!!!!!!!1  just my 99 cents!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


DAMM NEXT WEEK ILL BE IN FLORIDA CLEANING UP THE OIL.JK ILL BE ON VACATION


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jun 3 2010, 10:54 PM~17690531
> *DAMM NEXT WEEK ILL BE IN FLORIDA CLEANING UP THE OIL.JK ILL BE ON VACATION
> *


in some areas they are paying people to wipe down the oil off grass with what look like paper towls.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 3 2010, 10:55 PM~17690552
> *in some areas they are paying people to wipe down the oil off grass with what look like paper towls.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 3 2010, 10:46 PM~17690434
> *no I didnt. Been working all week. nothing crazy just right in the middle of the day.
> *


That's cool though...gotta make them ends. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 10:58 PM~17690596
> *:cheesy:
> *


yes sir BP is going to pay big time financially as we will pay environmentally,


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 3 2010, 09:15 AM~17683941
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS VID G MAIN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jun 3 2010, 11:01 PM~17690636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



G-MAN = Germain 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, juangotti, double o, Lil_Jesse

Sup Homies?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT Got To Get Ready For School Tomorrow


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Dam she bad!!!!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 02:53 PM~17687211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:  nice!! :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 3 2010, 10:40 PM~17691174
> *Dam she bad!!!!
> *


 :boink: :yes: :naughty:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 10:26 PM~17690944
> *TTT Got To Get Ready For School Tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM HOW COME I DIDNT HAVE ANY CLASSMATES LIKE THAT IN HIGH SCHOOL I ONLY HAD THESE


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jun 3 2010, 11:16 PM~17692329
> *DAMM HOW COME I DIDNT HAVE ANY CLASSMATES LIKE THAT IN HIGH SCHOOL I ONLY HAD THESE
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF </span>


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 4 2010, 06:05 AM~17693385
> * TGIF </span>
> *


Yessir Senor Oscar! TGIF!!!! 


I was hoping to see everybody at the ULC tonite but mijo has a tball tourney tonight so I won't be able to make it.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jun 4 2010, 01:16 AM~17692329
> *DAMM HOW COME I DIDNT HAVE ANY CLASSMATES LIKE THAT IN HIGH SCHOOL I ONLY HAD THESE
> 
> 
> ...



Damn homie I grew up in the country and they weren't that bad.............Lo siento homie!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 4 2010, 05:26 AM~17693421
> *Yessir Senor Oscar! TGIF!!!!
> I was hoping to see everybody at the ULC tonite but mijo has a tball tourney tonight so I won't be able to make it.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jun 4 2010, 01:16 AM~17692329
> *DAMM HOW COME I DIDNT HAVE ANY CLASSMATES LIKE THAT IN HIGH SCHOOL I ONLY HAD THESE
> 
> 
> ...


 hno:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 3 2010, 05:25 PM~17687517
> *Sup playa! Hey u should contact the Guinness bk of records and see what's the biggest cruise and how long was it? Let's try to beat it.
> *


see i knew we had this white guy for a reason!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 3 2010, 05:22 PM~17687487
> *What kind of car is it?
> *


64 impala wit a 305 :happysad:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 3 2010, 10:55 AM~17684334
> *I LIKE THAT LAST SONG HOMIE 9:27 :thumbsup:
> *


bah !!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 3 2010, 02:21 PM~17686022
> * Lots Of Peeps Graduating This Weekend Next Saturday Night 6-12-10 Should Be The Next Big Cruise... Anyone Down From City To City....   I Have My Trailer Just In Case...   LETS DO IT BIG AGAIN!!! This Time BIGGER!!!
> *


ok so next saturday on the 12 we will do a big azz cruise again and thats what they will be called from now on BIG AZZ CRUISE!!!!!!!!!!so who is down for this ? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jun 3 2010, 10:54 PM~17690531
> *DAMM NEXT WEEK ILL BE IN FLORIDA CLEANING UP THE OIL.JK ILL BE ON VACATION
> *


quit making excuses and just show up already !!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 4 2010, 08:42 AM~17693768
> *ok so next saturday on the 12 we will do a big azz cruise again and thats what they will be called from now on "The Epic Cruise"...</span>
> 
> *


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

to sexy for her job


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 4 2010, 09:01 AM~17693860
> *to sexy for her job
> *


Shes A Bad Ass B!TCh


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 4 2010, 09:01 AM~17693860
> *to sexy for her job
> *


How come there aint no women like that here in the office I work at!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 4 2010, 09:24 AM~17693998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet Pic. Albert


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

BIG George!, Marko57, Lil_Jesse
wus up homies and will isee you guys at the meeting tonite? marko57 it is right by your house homie !!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 4 2010, 10:19 AM~17694337
> *BIG George!,ONE OF MY MEMBERS CRUZITO IS GRADUATING TONIGHT. SO WE GONNA TAKE SOME CARS UP THERE... SO I AM GOING TO MISS THE MEETING...
> 
> I WILL BE FLYING THE ULC BANNER AT THE LOW 4 LIFE PICNIC THIS SUNDAY AT JOE POOL LAKE. ALSO HAVE A COUPLE JET SKIS OUT THERE... SHOULD BE A GOOD PICNIC!! WHO'S ROLLIN??*


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*GOODTIMES DFW*</span> WILL BE THERE FOR SHO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>*GOODTIMES DFW*</span> WILL BE THERE FOR SHO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Dont Forget Your ULC Banner Big George...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 4 2010, 10:36 AM~17694514
> *Dont Forget Your ULC Banner Big George...
> *


HOMIE JOHN HAS IT OR LEONARD ! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 4 2010, 10:36 AM~17694514
> *Dont Forget Your ULC Banner Big George...
> *


YOU GOING GUEY!?????! :angry: :angry:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 4 2010, 08:27 AM~17693680
> *see i knew we had this white guy for a reason!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



   :angry: :biggrin: Chit homie u whiter than I am! But back to my comment .....am I right or what!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 4 2010, 10:55 AM~17694666
> *YOU GOING GUEY!?????! :angry:  :angry:
> *



Yea loco whats up? u going wey o que? :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 4 2010, 10:55 AM~17694666
> *YOU GOING GUEY!?????! :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 4 2010, 11:12 AM~17694791
> *Yea loco whats up?  u going wey o que? :scrutinize:
> *


Not Going This Time... Got A Rangers Game To Go To For My Kids Baseball Team.... :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 4 2010, 11:28 AM~17694932
> *Not Going This Time... Got A Rangers Game To Go To For My Kids Baseball Team....  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala+Jun 3 2010, 11:11 PM~17690743-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


como se llama??


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jun 3 2010, 07:54 PM~17690531
> *DAMM NEXT WEEK ILL BE IN FLORIDA CLEANING UP THE OIL.JK ILL BE ON VACATION
> *


I'LL BE THERE FROM THE 23-27 MYSELF


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81.7.TX., blanco

:wow: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 4 2010, 12:01 PM~17695212
> *como se llama??
> *


*Jessica Rabbit AKA MISS RABBIT*












CEkySxzOsis&feature=related

MU51cNB_iAI&NR=1

I0Ite3YGqnE&feature=related


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 4 2010, 12:08 PM~17695270
> *I'LL BE THERE FROM THE 23-27 MYSELF
> *



BALLER!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 4 2010, 11:27 AM~17694920
> *:angry:
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 4 2010, 09:51 AM~17695636
> *BALLER!!!!!!
> *


ALREADY  
IS ANYBODY GOING TO GO SEE SNOOP DOGG AND MIKE EPPS TONIGHT @ WINSTAR? I AM...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 4 2010, 01:04 PM~17695762
> *ALREADY
> IS ANYBODY GOING TO GO SEE SNOOP DOGG AND MIKE EPPS TONIGHT @ WINSTAR? I AM...
> *


BAAAAAALLLLLLLLEEEERRRRR!!!!!!!!!

YOU GOING TO THE LAKE SUNDAT WEY????


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 4 2010, 10:07 AM~17695788
> *BAAAAAALLLLLLLLEEEERRRRR!!!!!!!!!
> 
> YOU GOING TO THE LAKE SUNDAT WEY????
> *


DUNNO YET IF I DO CAN ME AND LIL RICK KICK IT WIT U N EAT UR FOOD :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Jun 4 2010, 01:04 PM~17695758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :no:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 4 2010, 11:20 AM~17696362
> *:boink:  :boink:
> :no:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 4 2010, 02:20 PM~17696368
> *
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 4 2010, 01:04 PM~17695762
> *ALREADY
> IS ANYBODY GOING TO GO SEE SNOOP DOGG AND MIKE EPPS TONIGHT @ WINSTAR? I AM...
> *


 :0 
u going in tha LOW LOW


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 4 2010, 02:34 PM~17696436
> *:0
> u going in tha LOW LOW
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 4 2010, 01:09 PM~17695804
> *DUNNO YET IF I DO CAN ME AND LIL RICK KICK IT WIT U N EAT UR FOOD :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: BRING THE BEER!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 4 2010, 09:46 AM~17694588
> *HOMIE JOHN HAS IT OR LEONARD ! :biggrin:
> *


I don't have the banner but I'll be at the lake in the afternoon... I don't think Leonard has it, try Juan Gotti or Alex.. WE shouldn't have this issue after we get on other banner... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 4 2010, 08:01 AM~17693860
> *to sexy for her job
> *


Slut.... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 3 2010, 09:55 PM~17690552
> *in some areas they are paying people to wipe down the oil off grass with what look like paper towls.
> *


Cool, where do you apply... :cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 3 2010, 10:01 PM~17690636
> *yes sir BP is going to pay big time financially as we will pay environmentally,
> *


Who cares, as long we have gas... Were not near any beaches anyway and the Texas beaches are all fuk'd up to begin with... So now the rest of the Gulf states get to taste some Texas tea... :wow: 

This is why in Cali there very strict on off shore drilling cause they still have nice beaches but gas is expensive... :angry:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 4 2010, 06:28 AM~17693683
> *64 impala wit a 305 :happysad:
> *


I thought if it was fuel injected it could be the fuel pump or clogged injectors but I am not sure with a 305.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 4 2010, 10:08 AM~17695270
> *I'LL BE THERE FROM THE 23-27 MYSELF
> *


I will be there the same weekend.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 4 2010, 04:54 PM~17697569
> *I don't have the banner but I'll be at the lake in the afternoon... I don't think Leonard has it, try Juan Gotti or Alex.. WE shouldn't have this issue after we get on other banner... :biggrin:
> *


Miso has it. I was gonna get it from him but he said he would take it.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 4 2010, 04:59 PM~17697610
> *Cool, where do you apply... :cheesy:
> *


BP LOL :biggrin: BP.COM.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 4 2010, 05:35 PM~17697837
> *I thought if it was fuel injected it could be the fuel pump or clogged injectors but I am not sure with a 305.
> *


I told him he needs to flush his tanks again


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 4 2010, 02:17 PM~17697296
> *:0  :0
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: This car is for sale again?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 4 2010, 09:19 AM~17694337
> *BIG George!, Marko57, Lil_Jesse
> wus up homies and will isee you guys at the meeting tonite? marko57 it is right by your house homie !!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Wat it dew George,good to see u at the meeting. Marko57 nice to meet you


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 4 2010, 10:01 PM~17699359
> *Wat it dew George,good to see u at the meeting. Marko57 nice to meet you
> *


thats a x2 on the marko57 and was a quick and easy meeting tonite! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats up Dallas G


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 4 2010, 10:15 PM~17699852
> *Wats up Dallas G
> *


chillin bro lookin forward to another cruise i definatly aint missing this one


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 4 2010, 10:17 PM~17699877
> *chillin bro lookin forward to another cruise i definatly aint missing this one
> *


Its goin down next sat the 12th from ft worth to dallas


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 4 2010, 10:25 PM~17699946
> *Its goin down next sat the 12th from ft worth to dallas
> *


IM THERE HOMIE


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, ENOUGH SAID

was that u tonite?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 4 2010, 10:27 PM~17699969
> *IM THERE HOMIE
> *


Already homie, u going out to the low4life picnic on sunday


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Mike


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 4 2010, 11:25 PM~17699946
> *Its goin down next sat the 12th from ft worth to dallas
> *



What up playa! Im down for next saturday!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 4 2010, 11:05 PM~17700305
> *What up playa! Im down for next saturday!
> *


Cool let's round up the homies and make this one bigger and better then the last one. Missed u at the meeting today, but u know I gots to come thru and get my fajita plates next weekend


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 4 2010, 10:44 PM~17700160
> *Already homie, u going out to the low4life picnic on sunday
> *


ima try and make it out i gotta work sunday but hopefully ill be out in time to chill for a lil bit


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 4 2010, 10:43 PM~17700153
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, ENOUGH SAID
> 
> ...


Yea homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 4 2010, 11:27 PM~17700448
> *ima try and make it out i gotta work sunday but hopefully ill be out in time to chill for a lil bit
> *


Cool see u there if u make it out


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 4 2010, 11:37 PM~17700517
> *Cool see u there if u make it out
> *


already homie....im michael by tha way


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 4 2010, 11:39 PM~17700527
> *already homie....im michael by tha way
> *


Cool Michael I'm Jose, come by the GT spot if u go to the picnic and kick it for a while


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 5 2010, 12:09 AM~17700331
> *Cool let's round up the homies and make this one bigger and better then the last one. Missed u at the meeting today, but u know I gots to come thru and get my fajita plates next weekend
> *



Awww Ready homie! Maybe all the homies can stop by and get a plate before we cruise out to Dallas. We gonna be posted up right arounrd the corner from the carwash.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Jun 4 2010, 08:01 PM~17699359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN CLUB HOPPERS :0 YEAH I SAID BITCH


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 5 2010, 12:12 AM~17700779
> *Awww Ready homie! Maybe all the homies can stop by  and get a plate before we cruise out to Dallas. We gonna be posted up right arounrd the corner from the carwash.
> *


Hell yea maybe we should all just meet at the Orielys. Wat time is ur sale


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 5 2010, 01:00 AM~17701075
> *:uh:
> 
> FUCKIN CLUB HOPPERS  :0 YEAH I SAID BITCH
> *


???????


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

*OK listen up...Saturday night @ 8pm I need you to listen to TEJANO 87.7 Lucio & Vincent will be making a BIG announcement to all of our Fort Worth families...U will want to be a part of this... so tell everybody..U have 2 listen 2 learn*​


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 5 2010, 12:32 AM~17700479
> *Yea homie
> *


My bad dog. I did not recognize you. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jun 5 2010, 07:43 AM~17701697
> *OK listen up...Saturday night @ 8pm I need you to listen to TEJANO 87.7 Lucio & Vincent will be making a BIG announcement to all of our Fort Worth families...U will want to be a part of this... so tell everybody..U have 2 listen 2 learn​*


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

what up juan g


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 5 2010, 07:07 AM~17701650
> *Hell yea maybe we should all just meet at the Orielys. Wat time is ur sale
> *



We selling tacos from 11am-5pm or until the food runs out.


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 5 2010, 07:55 AM~17701882
> *We selling tacos from 11am-5pm or until the food runs out.
> *


am going is that next sat? mike


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2010, 07:46 AM~17701865
> *My bad dog. I did not recognize you. :biggrin:
> *


Its all GOOD, were u the little guy with the picher of BL


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 3 2010, 12:48 PM~17686230
> *Let's do a cruise from Ft Worth to Dallas... Let me put this out there, about 4 yrs ago I put a cruise from Dallas to Ft Worth, we met up at the old Fajolies rest. off
> I-30 and then met up at the La Gran Plaza and cruised up Hemphill to Berry, then up University and parked at the old grocery store on north Main St..; anyone remember this cruise through Ft Worth? No I don't have any pic's... There were about 25 cars that came out from Dallas, I always said we come from Ft Worth to Dallas, so let's get the ULC & ULA together in a cruise, between the 2 grps we should be able to get over a 100 cars cruising..
> 
> ...


STRICTLY DOWN FOR THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89+Jun 5 2010, 08:52 AM~17701875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA Yeah I was. :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 4 2010, 11:47 PM~17700586
> *Cool Michael I'm Jose, come by the GT spot if u go to the picnic and kick it for a while
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: already homie


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 4 2010, 08:01 PM~17699359
> *Wat it dew George,good to see u at the meeting. Marko57 nice to meet you
> *


 Same here, it was really cool to meet you & George. Hope fully the talk we had gets things rolling so i can sport the GT pretty soon  .


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 5 2010, 12:00 AM~17701075
> *:uh:
> 
> FUCKIN CLUB HOPPERS  :0 YEAH I SAID BITCH
> *



WTF is up with you [email protected] you just joined LIL last month & already causing drama. Is it that time of the month 









[email protected] with cramps

:0 YEAH I SAID BITCH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 5 2010, 05:14 AM~17701659
> *???????
> *


x2


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

lookn for a grill guard 4 a 63 ....


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 5 2010, 01:10 PM~17702852
> *Same here, it was really cool to meet you & George. Hope fully the talk we had gets things rolling so i can sport the GT pretty soon  .
> *


yea bro it was good that we had that talk and cant wait til tomorrow at joe pool lake!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

DONT HATE ME CUZ YOU AINT ME! I AM FRIENDS TO ALL THAT ARE A FRIEND TO ME SO YOU DO YOU AND I WILL DO ME, SO STAY HATER FREE LIKE ME! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, jorgetellez, Marko57, BIG George! 

What it dew BIG George, Andres, and the rest of the 817


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, jorgetellez, Marko57, BIG George! 

What it dew BIG George, Andres, and the rest of the 817


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 5 2010, 11:33 AM~17702932
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users) 4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, jorgetellez, Marko57, BIG George!
> 
> What it dew BIG George, Andres, and the rest of the 817
> *


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 5 2010, 11:30 AM~17702916
> *DONT HATE ME CUZ YOU AINT ME! I AM FRIENDS TO ALL THAT ARE A FRIEND TO ME SO YOU DO YOU AND I WILL DO ME, SO STAY HATER FREE LIKE ME! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 ENOUGH SAID :thumbsup:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

GOT A FEW LEFT


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 5 2010, 12:22 PM~17703113
> *GOT A FEW LEFT
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 5 2010, 11:21 AM~17702887
> *WTF is up with you [email protected] you just joined LIL last month & already causing drama. Is it that time of the month
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 5 2010, 11:10 AM~17702852
> *Same here, it was really cool to meet you & George. Hope fully the talk we had gets things rolling so i can sport the GT pretty soon  .
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jun 5 2010, 09:02 AM~17701892
> *am going is that next sat? mike
> *



Yes sir!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, radicalkingz, theoso8

wat it dew Brian and Oso


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

chillin you good? is there a cruise tonight?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

hey oso give me a call bro


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

what up matt


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HANK_HILL_@Jun 5 2010, 03:45 PM~17703554
> *
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, melinda, juangotti

What Popin Peeps???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 5 2010, 04:06 PM~17703657
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, melinda, juangotti
> 
> ...


chillen


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jun 5 2010, 02:31 PM~17703461
> *chillin you good? is there a cruise tonight?
> *


Nothin is planned because of all the graduations goin on but next sat for sure


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 5 2010, 04:44 PM~17703832
> *Nothin is planned because of all the graduations goin on but next sat for sure
> *


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Everyone say Happy Bday to MoneyMike


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone washing their car today? C yall out


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I dropped my ride off at d shop

Stage work:

Hydro Lift
Paint 
Glassed Dash


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 5 2010, 11:53 AM~17703245
> *Yes sir!!
> 
> 
> ...


817 ACES WILL BE THERE ALONG WITH FAT JAMES WITH THE BLVD HAULER... 
YO! MIKE CAN WE BUY THE TICKETS THERE ALSO?

AND SAVE ME 2 TACOS FOR BIG GEORGE! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 5 2010, 02:45 PM~17704110
> *Everyone say Happy Bday to MoneyMike
> *


HAPPY B-DAY NIKKA...  WHUTS UP JOE!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2010, 04:38 PM~17704321
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea bro cant wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 5 2010, 05:36 PM~17704309
> *HAPPY B-DAY NIKKA...    WHUTS UP JOE!
> *


Wat it dew turtle


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 5 2010, 07:13 PM~17704483
> *Hell yea bro cant wait to see it done :thumbsup:
> *


Oh yeah. she will be lookin sweet


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Whos Rolling Out To Joe Pool Lake????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> > Whos Rolling Out To Joe Pool Lake????
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Juan G


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 5 2010, 09:06 PM~17705024
> *Wat it dew Juan G
> *


chillen here at the house my friend. Debating where I should go tonight. :biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up foritos !


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTH DAY MONEY MIKE !!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Everyone head to justin to moneymikes house for his bday party I'm down the street bout to get there


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 5 2010, 09:21 PM~17705118
> *Everyone head to justin to moneymikes house for his bday party I'm down the street bout to get there
> *


aint heard bout it???


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2010, 09:12 PM~17705066
> *chillen here at the house my friend. Debating where I should go tonight. :biggrin:
> *



Hitting up Embargo tonight!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 5 2010, 09:46 PM~17705224
> *Hitting up Embargo tonight!
> *


No cash for that. LOL Im thinking a bar a tv and some brew. :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MoneyMike all in the cake


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 5 2010, 10:51 PM~17705722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 5 2010, 10:51 PM~17705722
> *
> 
> 
> ...



MAS PUTO JOE!!!!!!!! Thanks for stoppin by and sharing the GOODTIMES!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Anytime homie thanks for the invite


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 5 2010, 11:08 PM~17705858
> *MAS PUTO JOE!!!!!!!! Thanks for stoppin by and sharing the GOODTIMES!!!!!
> *


should have told me fool. I would have brought you a case dog. LOL


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2010, 11:13 PM~17705899
> *should have told me fool. I would have brought you a case dog. LOL
> *


Haha! It was a meeting turned to a lil hotdog cookout! Ill still take the case!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 5 2010, 11:22 PM~17705949
> *Haha! It was a meeting turned to a lil hotdog cookout! Ill still take the case!
> *


no dice. I just dont hand over beer that I dont get to assist in drinking. :biggrin:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 5 2010, 11:13 PM~17705898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Goodtimes nice meeting you two! Ha-ha the finale was the best!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 5 2010, 11:13 PM~17705898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY $MONEY MIKE$ FROM YOUR HOMIE BIG GEORGE AND FAMILY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 5 2010, 11:24 PM~17705964
> *no dice. I just dont hand over beer that I dont get to assist in drinking. :biggrin:
> *


Lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma_@Jun 5 2010, 10:24 PM~17705968
> *Goodtimes nice meeting you two! Ha-ha the finale was the best!
> *


Hell yea it was and nice meeting u also


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 5 2010, 11:38 PM~17706068
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY $MONEY MIKE$ FROM YOUR HOMIE BIG GEORGE AND FAMILY!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thanx Homie! Havin GOODTIMES !!!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 5 2010, 11:45 PM~17706129
> *Thanx Homie!  Havin GOODTIMES !!!
> *


thats cool bro well next time tell someone cuz we like to party also !


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey mike tell ur wife to send me the pics when she spanked ur ass 

[email protected]


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 5 2010, 11:52 PM~17706185
> *Hey mike tell ur wife to send me the pics when she spanked ur ass
> 
> [email protected]
> *


you perve!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 5 2010, 10:51 PM~17705722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG PIMPIN MONEY MIKE.... Next Time Invite All The Homies We'll MAke One Big Ass BonFire In The Back Yard And Party All Night... :biggrin: 


Just Got Back From DTown From Visiting Family And Rolling To DTowns Kick Back Spot... Good Turn Out Hope We Can Get A Big Turn Out NEXT SATURDAY... "THE EPIC CRUISE"


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 6 2010, 12:48 AM~17706608
> *
> LOL HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG PIMPIN MONEY MIKE.... Next Time Invite All The Homies We'll MAke One Big Ass BonFire In The Back Yard And Party All Night...  :biggrin:
> Just Got Back From DTown From Visiting Family And Rolling To DTowns Kick Back Spot... Good Turn Out Hope We Can Get A Big Turn Out NEXT SATURDAY...  "THE EPIC CRUISE"
> *



Thx Homie!!!!! It didnt start that way. It was a meeting that turned into a kinda party. It was fun! Had a good time. Hope all is good for next weekend.  :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Good morning 817, bout to head to Joe Pool for the picnic


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WILL BE THERE AFTER CHURCH :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 6 2010, 08:57 AM~17707712
> *Good morning 817, bout to head to Joe Pool for the picnic
> *


I dont even wanna be in the sun right now..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ahahaha


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 5 2010, 10:13 PM~17705898
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture Mike, who the girl next you? It's not your :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 6 2010, 09:51 AM~17708159
> *I dont even wanna be in the sun right now..
> 
> 
> ...


I'm right behind you homie.. Gotta go wash my car first...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2010, 09:58 AM~17708208
> *ahahaha
> *


Juan you go 'n to the Joe Pool..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 6 2010, 11:03 AM~17708233
> *Nice picture Mike, who the girl next you? It's not your :biggrin:
> *


his daughter


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 6 2010, 11:07 AM~17708263
> *Juan you go 'n to the Joe Pool..
> *


Not this time


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 6 2010, 11:03 AM~17708233
> *Nice picture Mike, who the girl next you? It's not your :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 6 2010, 11:04 AM~17708241
> *I'm right behind you homie.. Gotta go wash my car first...
> *



I gotta finish puttin in new solenoids then get ready for work. :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$+Jun 6 2010, 01:14 AM~17706801-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :420:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

here you go alex(loco 61) found it on another topic


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 6 2010, 01:20 PM~17708794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that ride came out bad ass.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:biggrin:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545183

*Some are calling this the EPIC CRUISE.

JUNE 12th, 2010 Dallas and Ft. Worth RIDERS are coming together in a cruise to go down in metroplex history. 

Post up the info on the cruise happening this Saturday, June 12th.

Calling all CAR CLUBS, SOLO RIDERS and SUPPORTERS.
*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 6 2010, 01:45 PM~17708899
> *:biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545183
> 
> ...


you know!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2010, 01:25 PM~17708815
> *that ride came out bad ass.
> *


x2 Real clean homie!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 6 2010, 01:20 PM~17708794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


had fun at the low 4 life picnic and it was hot but was a GOODTIMES DAY FOR US!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Me and my girls had a blast at the Low4Life picnic! Thanks to Oso and Subliminal C.C. for letting us kick it.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

[/quote]
i won :biggrin: best of show''


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

>


i won :biggrin: best of show''
[/quote]
Congrats homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 6 2010, 06:19 PM~17711116
> *Me and my girls had a blast at the Low4Life picnic!  Thanks to Oso and Subliminal C.C. for letting us kick it.
> *


Anyone got pics? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

>


i won :biggrin: best of show''
[/quote]
I TOLD YOU BRO ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

>


i won :biggrin: best of show''
[/quote]
CONGRATS BIG HOMIE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 6 2010, 08:19 PM~17711116
> *Me and my girls had a blast at the Low4Life picnic!  Thanks to Oso and Subliminal C.C. for letting us kick it.
> *


ANYTIME!!!! SHOULD OF GOT ON THE JET SKIS!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 6 2010, 08:19 PM~17711116
> *Me and my girls had a blast at the Low4Life picnic!  Thanks to Oso and Subliminal C.C. for letting us kick it.
> *


PICS??????


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Raymond and Michael


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 6 2010, 09:58 PM~17712606
> *Wat it dew Raymond and Michael
> *


chillen homie and you....how was tha picnic at joe pool?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 6 2010, 09:13 PM~17711560
> *Anyone got pics? :biggrin:
> *


x817


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 6 2010, 07:14 PM~17711077
> *had fun at the low 4 life picnic and it was hot but was a GOODTIMES DAY FOR US!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hell yea it was GOOD, I haven't even got home yet


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 6 2010, 10:00 PM~17712624
> *chillen homie and you....how was tha picnic at joe pool?
> *


It was Good, I was lookin 4 u so u could kick it.


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 6 2010, 10:07 PM~17712690
> *It was Good, I was lookin 4 u so u could kick it.
> *


just got out of work homie had to pull an extra shift tryin to stack that paper so i can finish tha ride


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 6 2010, 01:20 PM~17708794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice monte


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 6 2010, 10:10 PM~17712733
> *just got out of work homie had to pull an extra shift tryin to stack that paper so i can finish tha ride
> *


That's cool homie, come out to the cruise sat if u can


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Say DFW I am about to sell my collection of rides due to bring in nothing but ragtops to my backyard. Anyone intersted please feel free to pm or stop by my crib on the north side of foros I only be able to assist to view the cars on saturday because I work monday thru Friday Will post the cars on this thread so stay tune. uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jun 6 2010, 11:32 PM~17712950
> *Say DFW I am about to sell my collection of rides due to bring in nothing but ragtops to my backyard. Anyone intersted please feel free to pm or stop by my crib on the north side of foros I only be able to assist to view the cars on saturday because I work monday thru Friday Will post the cars on this thread so stay tune. uffin:
> *


how much for the 72 short bed?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2010, 11:35 PM~17712980
> *how much for the 72 short bed?
> *


 For you $ 1,200 needs extensive work homie have tons of extra parts for this truck!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Selling the cut dog $2,500 or best offer needs some body work done also needs the interior done also. Please feel to test drive the car before buying! :cheesy:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Selling the 66 Impala $10,0000 or best offer needs someone to finish the car I have all the parts you need to make this car a daily driver. :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

1979 Monte Carlo asking $2,000 or best offer needs a good home to finish the car.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

1994 Impala ss asking $8,000 or best offer hit me up to view the car before it goes on ebay! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

why you price them rides so high?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

1960 el camino asking $2,000 for it have extra parts for this car needs extensive work.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

ANYONE SELLIN SOME 14X7 CHROME?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Need to get them ragtops to foros there out of state so I need to pay for the tow.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jun 6 2010, 11:50 PM~17713147
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 my bad $10,000


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jun 6 2010, 11:56 PM~17713199
> *Need to get them ragtops to foros there out of state so I need to pay for the tow.
> *


I dont think peeps are gonna pay double what the rides are worth cus you gotta tow em.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Also i have tons of impala parts to sell to whole metroplex and out of town lowrider homies so hit me up if you need any parts also I wont be selling at swapmeets due to window shoppers. :twak:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2010, 12:02 AM~17713263
> *I dont think peeps are gonna pay double what the rides are worth cus you gotta tow em.
> *


 I guess I am going to have rags and my whole collection for a while que no! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

If these rides dont sell on lay it low I have no choice to auction them off on ebay so everyone world wide has a chance to get this cars.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jun 7 2010, 12:07 AM~17713303
> *I guess I am going to have rags and my whole collection for a while que no!  :biggrin:
> *


gonna have the house across the street too. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 7 2010, 12:10 AM~17713329
> *gonna have the house across the street too. :biggrin:
> *


 I guess so homie!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyways got to go to sleep laters homies! :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jun 5 2010, 01:35 PM~17703496
> *what up matt
> *


Sup bro im tired it was my Sons Birthday weekend how u been Homie?




Sup Benito send me a Pm on the 60 elco


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 6 2010, 11:54 PM~17713185
> *why you price them rides so high?
> *


That's wat I'm sayin! Lots of rides here on lil in better condition for less. Good luck on the sales. I thought u were sellin some rides cuz u were gonna fix one up.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 7 2010, 12:20 AM~17713391
> *Sup bro im tired it was my Sons Birthday weekend how u been Homie?
> Sup Benito send me a Pm on the 60 elco
> *



Sup Matt! Happpy Bday to ur son. Hope u guys had a good weekend! Mine was saturday.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 6 2010, 10:56 PM~17713659
> *Sup Matt! Happpy Bday to ur son. Hope u guys had a good weekend!  Mine was saturday.
> *


Thanks bro.... Hapy late Birthday Homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Jun 6 2010, 11:58 AM~17708456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 6 2010, 01:20 PM~17708794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 6 2010, 09:01 PM~17711468
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats David....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Happy B-Day Mike!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 7 2010, 08:22 AM~17714877
> *Sup Loco
> *


Good Morning Mattster...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 7 2010, 08:17 AM~17714838
> *Happy B-Day Mike!
> *



Thx Dre!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 7 2010, 06:47 AM~17714581
> *Thanks bro.... Hapy late Birthday Homie
> *


Thx homie!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 7 2010, 09:17 AM~17715132
> *For Sale New 4 ea 520X14 $400   Local pick up only!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

I KNOW I'M PREACHING TO THE CHOIR BUT JUST HYPING UP THE CRUISE FOR SATURDAY!!!

*Don't forget the BIG CRUISE happening this Saturday.

DFW = DALLAS + FT. WORTH

We're one big family of RIDERS and we want to have 200 riders out there on the street UNITED.

Let's make it happen!!!*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545183


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy late bday Micke next time I see u I will get u some beer :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 09:33 AM~17715219
> *I KNOW I'M PREACHING TO THE CHOIR BUT JUST HYPING UP THE CRUISE FOR SATURDAY!!!
> 
> Don't forget the BIG CRUISE happening this Saturday.
> ...



Get IT GOING !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriviera (May 18, 2009)

Happy b-day Mike!

I'll see if some of the club can make it Saturday. I have other things that I can't get out of that night.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Im Looking For A Female That Can Work On The Computer, Make Copies, Fax, Email, Answer Phone, Ship Out Packages, Little Bit Of Everything.. PM With Some Of There Information Need Someone ASAP Thanks...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 08:39 AM~17714961
> *Good Morning Mattsterbater...
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 10:48 AM~17715730
> *Im Looking For A Female That Can Work On The Computer, Make Copies, Fax, Email, Answer Phone, Ship Out Packages, Little Bit Of Everything.. PM With Some Of There Information Need Someone ASAP  Thanks...
> *


This is a GOOD Quote to "EDIT", but I won't do that to you Loco61. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 11:00 AM~17715830
> *This is a GOOD Quote to "EDIT", but I won't do that to you Loco61. :biggrin:
> *


LOL Thanks Jesse...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 11:01 AM~17715840
> *LOL Thanks Jesse...
> *


:thumbsup:

I'm talking with a few guys and thinking of a meeting spot in Oak Cliff where everyone can be waiting to join in along route and time. I'll post up something on the Cruise thread later today.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 11:04 AM~17715865
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> I'm talking with a few guys and thinking of a meeting spot in Oak Cliff where everyone can be waiting to join in along route and time. I'll post up something on the Cruise thread later today.
> *


Cool.... Whos All Rolling This Saturday Night ????


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 11:07 AM~17715888
> *Cool.... Whos All Rolling This Saturday Night ????
> *


You mean from Dallas? All I know of so far is a few guys from Dallas Lowriders and Latin Style. No one else has said a word. :|


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 11:11 AM~17715921
> *You mean from Dallas? All I know of so far is a few guys from Dallas Lowriders and Latin Style. No one else has said a word. :|
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 09:33 AM~17715219
> *I KNOW I'M PREACHING TO THE CHOIR BUT JUST HYPING UP THE CRUISE FOR SATURDAY!!!
> 
> Don't forget the BIG CRUISE happening this Saturday.
> ...


well just want to let everyone know that we are tryin to get all involved in this and jesse we are glad you are a part of this with the helping of the hype and also you are coming from dallas too so lets get this started homies ! JUAN YOU BETTER SHOW UP PUTO! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 7 2010, 11:16 AM~17715963
> *well just want to let everyone know that we are tryin to get all involved in this and jesse we are glad you are a part of this with the helping of the hype and also you are coming from dallas too so lets get this started homies !  JUAN YOU BETTER SHOW UP PUTO! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


IF I TAKE THE MONTE I GOTTA BORROW THAT HAT YOU WERE WEARING YESTERDAY!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 11:13 AM~17715940
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :buttkick:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


:dunno: What?

You don't count...you're from Arlington. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 11:18 AM~17715972
> *IF I TAKE THE MONTE I GOTTA BORROW THAT HAT YOU WERE WEARING YESTERDAY!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YEA HOMIE YOU CAN BARROW IT ANYTIME! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 11:07 AM~17715888
> *Cool.... Whos All Rolling This Saturday Night ????
> *


:roflmao: dont know if my car will make it









Ofcourse it will make it, i keep it on the streets.... uffin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 11:11 AM~17715921
> *You mean from Dallas? All I know of so far is SUBLIMINAL and a few guys from Dallas Lowriders and Latin Style. No one else has said a word. :|
> *


FIXED


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 11:22 AM~17716008
> *:dunno: What?
> 
> You don't count...you're from Arlington. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 11:29 AM~17716090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 08:49 AM~17715740
> *:0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 7 2010, 11:24 AM~17716032
> *:roflmao: dont know if my car will make it
> Ofcourse it will make it, i keep it on the streets.... uffin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 11:29 AM~17716090
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Should Say Dallas County Texas Or Grand Prairie Texas... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 11:11 AM~17715921
> *You mean from Dallas? All I know of so far is a few guys from Dallas Lowriders and Latin Style. No one else has said a word. :|
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 12:20 PM~17716570
> *Should Say Dallas County Texas  Or Grand Prairie Texas...  :biggrin:
> *


THE BACK OF YOUR REGAL SHOULD SAY HALTOM CITY TOO... I WILL MAKE YOU ONE OUT OF VINYL WEY FOR THE 61...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 7 2010, 12:15 PM~17716510
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 02:49 PM~17717924
> *THE BACK OF YOUR REGAL SHOULD SAY HALTOM CITY TOO... I WILL MAKE YOU ONE OUT OF VINYL WEY FOR THE 61...
> *


thats funny!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: HALTOM CITY !!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 10:11 AM~17715921
> *You mean from Dallas? All I know of so far is a few guys from Dallas Lowriders and Latin Style. No one else has said a word. :|
> *


ROLLIN FROM DALLAS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 7 2010, 02:52 PM~17717961
> *ROLLIN FROM DALLAS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RANFLA HOMIE! :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 7 2010, 02:52 PM~17717961
> *ROLLIN FROM DALLAS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 02:49 PM~17717924
> *THE BACK OF YOUR REGAL SHOULD SAY HALTOM CITY TOO... I WILL MAKE YOU ONE OUT OF VINYL WEY FOR THE 61...
> *


Haltom City Is Where My Shop is... I Live In Riverside Osito Riverside is In Fort Worth Why Dont you Make Me A Bigger One That Says Fort Worth.... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 03:03 PM~17718074
> *Haltom City Is Where My Shop is... I Live In Riverside Osito    Riverside is In Fort Worth Why Dont you Make Me A Bigger One That Says Fort Worth.... :biggrin:
> *


AND WHERE ARE YOU MOVING TO AGAIN??? :cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!+Jun 7 2010, 02:51 PM~17717946-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn Looks Nice Homie... :yes: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 03:06 PM~17718097
> *AND WHERE ARE YOU MOVING TO AGAIN??? :cheesy:  :0  :0
> *



Grand Prairie :wow:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 03:07 PM~17718110
> *Oso Dont Remember Where I Stay  :biggrin:  Where Do I Live George FW or Haltom??
> Damn Looks Nice Homie...    :yes:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


IF THATS FORT WORTH... THATS ON THE EDGE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 03:08 PM~17718120
> *IF THATS FORT WORTH... THATS ON THE EDGE!!!!!!!!
> *


Next Time You Come Over I'll Show You Around.....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 03:07 PM~17718116
> *
> Grand Prairie  :wow:
> *


GP COPS SUCK... :wow:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 03:09 PM~17718130
> *Next Time You Come Over I'll Show You Around.....
> *


I KNOW MY WAY ALL AROUND THERE HOMIE... I USED TO WORK IN HALTOM CITY... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 7 2010, 07:33 AM~17715219
> *I KNOW I'M PREACHING TO THE CHOIR BUT JUST HYPING UP THE CRUISE FOR SATURDAY!!!
> 
> Don't forget the BIG CRUISE happening this Saturday.
> ...


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 7 2010, 03:11 PM~17718158
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Jun 7 2010, 03:10 PM~17718149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See You There Big Mike...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Gas Well Explosion In hood County... 
:0 

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local-beat/Live...s-95802099.html


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowriviera_@Jun 7 2010, 10:21 AM~17715525
> *Happy b-day Mike!
> 
> I'll see if some of the club can make it Saturday. I have other things that I can't get out of that night.
> *


Thx homie!
:biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats GOOD funky town


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 7 2010, 09:57 AM~17715352
> *Happy late bday Micke next time I see u I will get u some beer  :biggrin:
> *



Thx Oscar!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

El Chico Restaurant Is Right Up The Freeway From The VFW Where We Have The ULC Meeting Jack Will Be At The ULC Benefit Car Show This Sunday... Lets Get Some Lowriders Out There .... There Will Be Door Prizes, Buffet, Drink Specials, And All Kinds of Kool Stuff.. NO ENTRY FEE.. 


Good Thing Its In The Late Afternoon After Art's Tire Apprciation Car Show..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 09:26 PM~17721555
> *El Chico Restaurant Is Right Up The Freeway From The VFW Where We Have The ULC Meeting  Jack Will Be At The ULC Benefit Car Show This Sunday... Lets Get Some Lowriders Out There ....  There Will Be Door Prizes, Buffet, Drink Specials, And All Kinds of Kool Stuff..  NO ENTRY FEE..
> Good Thing Its In The Late Afternoon After Art's Tire Apprciation Car Show..
> *


:kool:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Need Couple More Applicants


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> > Need Couple More Applicants


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 10:14 PM~17722262
> *
> *


 :angry:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*For ThE
*


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 03:07 PM~17718110
> *Oso Dont Remember Where I Stay  :biggrin:  Where Do I Live George FW or Haltom??
> Damn Looks Nice Homie...    :yes:  :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


ALEX YOU LIVE IN RIVERSIDE I KNOW THAT ! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 7 2010, 11:02 PM~17722853
> *ALEX YOU LIVE IN RIVERSIDE I KNOW THAT ! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 12,818 99 0.97% 
keola808 Jan 2010 894 94 0.92% 
MR1450 May 2005 39,345 69 0.68% 
Mr. Antiguo May 2004 15,343 67 0.66% 
Loco 61 Aug 2007 11,089 66 0.65% 
Fleetangel Sep 2008 7,427 64 0.63% 
jvasquez Apr 2009 2,028 58 0.57% 
OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY Jan 2007 35,384 55 0.54% 
pauls 1967 Apr 2008 3,860 48 0.47% 
4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY Aug 2005 11,373 46 0.45% 
:0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 7 2010, 11:07 PM~17722913
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> Ben'sCustomWheels Feb 2006 12,818 99 0.97%
> ...


It was a VERY slow day here at the house...I work from home.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Jun 7 2010, 11:12 PM~17723006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 7 2010, 11:23 PM~17723086
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The Unity


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, sixty7imp, juangotti, chickenhawk, $Money Mike$


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm glad I don't work this saturday and should be able to attend the cruise!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do! Alex, Juan, Mike!!! :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 7 2010, 11:39 PM~17723290
> *What it do!  Alex, Juan, Mike!!! :wave:
> *


chillen pimpin


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 7 2010, 02:52 PM~17717961
> *ROLLIN FROM DALLAS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Clean ride Homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 7 2010, 11:39 PM~17723290
> *What it do!  Alex, Juan, Mike!!! :wave:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning :420:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 7 2010, 11:39 PM~17723290
> *What it do!  Alex, Juan, Mike!!! :wave:
> *


What's up homie! Tryin to get things ready for our plate sale this saturday at the Oreilly's on Berry and Hemphill. The cruise should be one of th biggest ever! Be sure and get your taco plate before u head to the wash!
:biggrin: 



What's up FOROS!!!!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Jun 8 2010, 08:27 AM~17725540
> *
> *


 You Rolling This Saturday???


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wuts Good FOROS!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 8 2010, 08:53 AM~17725657
> *
> *


You Cruising This Saturday Night???


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2010, 07:01 AM~17725698
> *You Cruising This Saturday Night???
> *


yup can't miss this one :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 8 2010, 09:09 AM~17725735
> *yup can't miss this one :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

BAD TIMES 79 whats up


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 8 2010, 10:43 AM~17726399
> *Sup Peeps
> *


SUP BRUUUUDDA????? :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 8 2010, 08:30 AM~17726285
> *BAD TIMES 79 whats up
> *


WHATS GOOD HOMIE AINT SEEN YOU IN AWHILE


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 8 2010, 09:00 AM~17726544
> *SUP BRUUUUDDA????? :biggrin:
> *


Just here at work Bro feelin like shit cant shack this fuggin sinus shit! :uh:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 7 2010, 08:31 PM~17722510
> *WHAT ALL CLASSES THEY HAVING??? United Lowrider Council FT WORTH 13 JUNE 2010
> *


*50'
60
70
80
90
bike
peddle cars
best of show

maybe more*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

only 4 days left to get your tickets...drawing will be saturday on site at 6pm....hope to see all of you out there...you might wanna get in on this one, trust me


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 7 2010, 10:43 PM~17723340
> *Clean ride Homie! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Homie....good meeting you the other day..and thanks for hooking it up with that trim piece i needed to complete tha ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jun 8 2010, 03:21 PM~17728913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2010, 03:53 PM~17729187
> *Is That Little Fernando?? :0  :0
> 
> *


seen it at La Gran Plaza!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 8 2010, 04:00 PM~17729255
> *seen it at La Gran Plaza!
> *


 :0 Someone Made It & Was Selling It?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2010, 04:01 PM~17729268
> *:0  Someone Made It & Was Selling It?
> *


the guy that did Fernandos murals also made a model car replica!! :0 Dont know if it was for sale just asked to take a pic!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 8 2010, 04:03 PM~17729292
> *the guy that did Fernandos murals also made a model car replica!!  :0  Dont know if it was for sale just asked to take a pic!!
> *


Looks Just Like His Car To... uffin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2010, 04:05 PM~17729311
> *Looks Just Like His Car To... uffin:
> *


 Everything!! :yes:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 8 2010, 04:06 PM~17729325
> *Everything!!  :yes:
> *


:thumbsup: Does it light up inside too?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 8 2010, 04:11 PM~17729387
> *:thumbsup: Does it light up inside too?
> *


 :wow: :dunno: When i go back up there i will look!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> For Sale!! Custom Seat! New! See pics! Looking to get what i paid for it!  Any questions just ask! $140 Shipped!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2010, 06:37 AM~17725580
> *You Rolling This Saturday???
> *


yea I'll be out there Bro


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 8 2010, 04:06 PM~17730326
> *
> *



was up playa :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Jun 8 2010, 06:14 PM~17730403
> *yea I'll be out there Bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: 
Sup Funky Town Ridaz...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Apr 2 2010, 10:22 AM~17074913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup playa playa


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 8 2010, 07:48 PM~17731207
> *:wave:
> Sup Funky Town Ridaz...
> 
> *



Whats up Danny! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 8 2010, 07:48 PM~17731207
> *:wave:
> Sup Funky Town Ridaz...
> 
> *


Que paso danny...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 8 2010, 02:03 PM~17729292
> *the guy that did Fernandos murals also made a model car replica!!  :0  Dont know if it was for sale just asked to take a pic!!
> *


I know what Guy your talking about I seen it too he also has other model cars he built and I think he said they are for sale.. :biggrin:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

what up peeps whos ready for tha cruz :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

o yea


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Loco 61,Jun 8 2010, 08:20 AM~17725512]We're Meeting Up At Berry And Hemphill @ O'Reilly Leaving There Around 6PM Saturday June 12th Right After The Benefit Fajita Plate Sell


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wut it do homies just wanted to let you guys know i am not gonna make it cus its my girls b-day and i forgot :0 so bare with me and i really want to be there but she is my other half ! :wow: :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Jun 8 2010, 03:15 PM~17730412
> *was up playa  :biggrin:
> *


at work... jst chillin in the a/c makin this paper.... :biggrin: 

how u doin>?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

artisticdream63, Lil_Jesse, FORTWORTHAZTEC

wut up ramon,jesse and turtle ?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 8 2010, 05:46 PM~17731736
> *wut it do homies just wanted to let you guys know i am not gonna make it cus its my girls b-day and i forgot  :0  so bare with me and i really want to be there but she is my other half ! :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2 i missed the 1st one cause i had to care of somethings and now i have my lil nephews b-day also this weekend... anyone comin back 2 817 after da cruise?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 8 2010, 08:48 PM~17731762
> *x2 i missed the 1st one cause i had to care of somethings and now i have my lil nephews b-day also this weekend... anyone comin back 2 817 after da cruise?
> *


fuck it bro homie we can just meet them later but im down if you are? SORRY HOMIES !!!!! :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC,* $Money Mike$*, *BIG George!, artisticdream63*, juangotti

whut homies... RO.... GOODTIMES... IN DA HOUSE...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jun 8 2010, 08:27 PM~17731555
> *what up peeps whos ready for tha cruz :wave:
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 8 2010, 06:48 PM~17731755
> *artisticdream63, Lil_Jesse, FORTWORTHAZTEC
> 
> wut up ramon,jesse and turtle ?
> *


What's up homie! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 8 2010, 05:50 PM~17731773
> *fuck it bro homie we can just meet them later but im down if you are? SORRY HOMIES !!!!! :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


\WHUT TIME IS UR PARTY OVER>?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 8 2010, 08:51 PM~17731783
> *\WHUT TIME IS UR PARTY OVER>?
> *


ITS OVER WHEN I SAY LETS GO!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 8 2010, 05:51 PM~17731781
> *What's up homie! :biggrin:
> *


WHEN WE GONNA SHINE UP UR LOW LOW? BUY THE STUFF AND I WILL BUFF IT OUT 4U...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 8 2010, 05:53 PM~17731795
> *ITS OVER WHEN I SAY LETS GO!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
IM FIXIN TO PM U MY # HOLLA AT ME... BUT YEA IM DOWN,,,


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 8 2010, 06:53 PM~17731795
> *ITS OVER WHEN I SAY LETS GO!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 8 2010, 06:53 PM~17731797
> *WHEN WE GONNA SHINE UP UR LOW LOW? BUY THE STUFF AND I WILL BUFF IT OUT 4U...
> *


No money right now :biggrin: But when I get a chance ill buy the suff


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up Big George ,lil Jesse , Money Mike and Turtle and all the other homies! Just chilling in FLORIDA homies !


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jun 8 2010, 06:05 PM~17731896
> *What's up Big George ,lil Jesse , Money Mike and Turtle and all the other homies! Just chilling in FLORIDA homies !
> *


SUP... go see LUIS...  member that long ass tripp? shit no one else did it like we did... 4 show cars... like 18 peeps deep... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 8 2010, 05:58 PM~17731842
> *No money right now :biggrin: But when I get a chance ill buy the suff
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jun 8 2010, 07:05 PM~17731896
> *What's up Big George ,lil Jesse , Money Mike and Turtle and all the other homies! Just chilling in FLORIDA homies !
> *


 :0 Vacations?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Marko57, Ibet the mrs is happy huh, lakers 65
Bos 59


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 8 2010, 08:02 PM~17732513
> *Wat it dew Marko57, Ibet the mrs is happy huh, lakers 65
> Bos 59
> *


 cant find the mute button on the mrs. JAJAJAJ wait untill she finds out I bet the titile of the impala on boston. That will burst her bubble. JK :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 8 2010, 10:02 PM~17732513
> *Wat it dew Marko57, Ibet the mrs is happy huh, lakers 65
> Bos 59
> *


CELTICS DOWN BY 1 NOW!!!!! WAS DOWN BY 17!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 8 2010, 10:10 PM~17732606
> *cant find the mute button on the mrs. JAJAJAJ wait untill she finds out  I bet the titile of the impala on  boston. That will burst her bubble. JK :biggrin:
> *


say bro just change the channel and watch what happens! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jun 8 2010, 09:05 PM~17731896
> *What's up Big George ,lil Jesse , Money Mike and Turtle and all the other homies! Just chilling in FLORIDA homies !
> *



BALLER!!! J/p lol! Hope evthang is good! U on vaca????


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 8 2010, 09:10 PM~17732606
> *cant find the mute button on the mrs. JAJAJAJ wait untill she finds out  I bet the titile of the impala on  boston. That will burst her bubble. JK :biggrin:
> *


Haha she will kick ur ass and sell ur 57


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up joe,marko57 and all the homies?


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 8 2010, 06:53 PM~17731795
> *ITS OVER WHEN I SAY LETS GO!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



George I think you meant to say " ITS OVER WHEN THE MRS SAY'S LETS GO! :biggrin: JK


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8 Members: ENOUGH SAID, $Money Mike$, Texas Massacre, theoso8, Marko57, DALLAS-G, BIG George!, juangotti 
Full house!wat it dew Mike,Oso,Andres,Michael,Juan, and the rest of the Ft Worth crew


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 8 2010, 10:15 PM~17732672
> *BALLER!!! J/p lol! Hope evthang is good! U on vaca????
> *


you said vaca like if hes on a cow!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 8 2010, 10:17 PM~17732702
> *George I think you meant to say " ITS OVER WHEN THE MRS SAY'S LETS GO! :biggrin:  JK
> *


i know huh!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 8 2010, 10:18 PM~17732710
> *8 Members: ENOUGH SAID, $Money Mike$, Texas Massacre, theoso8, Marko57, DALLAS-G, BIG George!, juangotti
> Full house!wat it dew Mike,Oso,Andres,Michael,Juan, and the rest of the Ft Worth crew
> *


bs'n


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 8 2010, 10:18 PM~17732710
> *8 Members: ENOUGH SAID, $Money Mike$, Texas Massacre, theoso8, Marko57, DALLAS-G, BIG George!, juangotti
> Full house!wat it dew Mike,Oso,Andres,Michael,Juan, and the rest of the Ft Worth crew
> *


   SUP HOMIE!?!!


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 8 2010, 09:18 PM~17732710
> *8 Members: ENOUGH SAID, $Money Mike$, Texas Massacre, theoso8, Marko57, DALLAS-G, BIG George!, juangotti
> Full house!wat it dew Mike,Oso,Andres,Michael,Juan, and the rest of the Ft Worth crew
> *


CHILLEN BRO


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

BIG George!, DALLAS-G, theoso8, Marko57, TheTexasGoldPlater, juangotti, ENOUGH SAID, FunkytownRoller, Texas Massacre
i saw you earlier on the other topic!!!!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

GOODTIMES DFW ALL IN THE FORT WORTH TOPIC!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

12 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Loco 61, ENOUGH SAID, theoso8, BIG George!, DALLAS-G, juangotti, Marko57, TheTexasGoldPlater, FunkytownRoller

:0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes sir


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 8 2010, 09:24 PM~17732767
> *BIG George!, DALLAS-G, theoso8, Marko57, TheTexasGoldPlater, juangotti, ENOUGH SAID, FunkytownRoller, Texas Massacre
> i saw you earlier on the other topic!!!!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


 :biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 8 2010, 10:30 PM~17732813
> *:biggrin: WHAT UP HOMIE
> *


thats cool homie!!!  you gonna come out this weekend?


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 8 2010, 09:34 PM~17732856
> *thats cool homie!!!  you gonna come out this weekend?
> *


For sure homie... ive got tha batteries charging already :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Phone is dieing be back later


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 8 2010, 10:35 PM~17732882
> *For sure homie... ive got tha batteries charging already :biggrin:
> *


AWWWWWWREADY!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 8 2010, 09:14 PM~17732652
> *LAKERS...*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> =====================================
> 
> All local riders, come support this car show to benefit the American legion hall...


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 8 2010, 10:02 PM~17733214
> *Put a fork in 'em thier done--- x2*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by califas_@Jun 8 2010, 11:09 PM~17733340
> *x2
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Have Some New Continental XHD31 Batteries For Sale $91 w/ Core 11 Month Warranty 1000cca / 1250ca PM me If Your Interested


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jun 9 2010, 12:20 AM~17734131
> *
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2010, 11:37 PM~17734635
> *
> *


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 8 2010, 09:24 PM~17732767
> *BIG George!,AWARDS ARE HERE !!!!!!!!</span>[/i]*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Jun 9 2010, 06:45 AM~17735379
> *AWARDS ARE HERE !!!!!!!!
> *


  





Good Morning Everyone..... :420:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 8 2010, 07:51 PM~17731780
> *
> *


what up alex r you takin tha OG :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jun 9 2010, 08:43 AM~17735712
> *what up alex r you takin tha OG :wow:
> *


Yes Sir...  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, BlazinLow89, -SUPER62-

What Time you Guys Going To The ULC Benefit Show???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

If it's on wheels, or ever was, there is a good chance you'll find it at the 35th Annual Auto Swap Meet on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, June 11-13, 2010 at Traders Village in Grand Prairie.

Car buffs can browse through over 650 spaces occupied by collectors and vendors from across the United States. Acres of cars, parts, accessories and memorabilia items will be displayed and there will be 'FREE PARTS HAULING'. Buyers can find everything from vintage Model T Fords to "handyman specials' that may need repairs. In addition to acres of car parts the 35th Annual Auto Swap Meet will feature row after row of memorabilia items, such as old-fashioned gas pumps, signs, toy cars, advertisement pieces and much more.

Sponsored by the Lone Star Region of the Vintage Chevrolet Club of America (VCCA), this colorful gathering of sellers, buyers, collectors and "horse traders" will be open to all makes and models of automobile and sparts.

To reserve space contact:

Floyd and Wanda Blakeley
P.O. Box 343
Cleburne, TX 76033
817-688-1106 or Email: [email protected]
Spaces 20' x 18' are $30 each

Swap Meet Committee and Traders Village reserve the right to reject and/or eject any person or firm they deem undesirable for any reason. Their actions and decisions are final.

Register by May 22, 2010 for these rates. After that date if any open spaces are available, they will be sold at registration area on June 11th at 7:00 a.m. Spaces are reserved on a first come, first served basis. AFTER MAY 22nd, ANY UNSOLD SPACES WILL BE $40.00 EACH.

Traders Village is located at 2602 Mayfield Road in Grand Prairie, five miles south of Six Flags Over Texas, just off State Highway 360 near I-20. Admission is free and parking is only $3 per car. For more information, call 972-647-2331.
[/quote]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> If it's on wheels, or ever was, there is a good chance you'll find it at the 35th Annual Auto Swap Meet on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday, June 11-13, 2010 at Traders Village in Grand Prairie.
> 
> Car buffs can browse through over 650 spaces occupied by collectors and vendors from across the United States. Acres of cars, parts, accessories and memorabilia items will be displayed and there will be 'FREE PARTS HAULING'. Buyers can find everything from vintage Model T Fords to "handyman specials' that may need repairs. In addition to acres of car parts the 35th Annual Auto Swap Meet will feature row after row of memorabilia items, such as old-fashioned gas pumps, signs, toy cars, advertisement pieces and much more.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 9 2010, 08:19 AM~17735988
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, BlazinLow89, -SUPER62-
> 
> ...


dont know yet what time u going out there?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jun 9 2010, 09:41 AM~17736154
> *dont know yet what time u going out there?
> *


I'll Be Out There Early


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jun 8 2010, 07:05 PM~17731896
> *What's up Big George ,lil Jesse , Money Mike and Turtle and all the other homies! Just chilling in FLORIDA homies !
> *


sounds good have fun I will be there in 2 weeks


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up foritos ! Yea Mike I'm on vacation in Orlando Florida ! Me and my wifey brought the kida to diesney world for the week ! Its nice but hot !!! Having a lot of fun and some GOODTIMES out here ! And I wish I was a BALLER ! But I'm not !


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jun 9 2010, 02:20 PM~17738568
> *What's up foritos ! Yea Mike I'm on vacation in Orlando Florida ! Me and my wifey brought the kida to diesney world for the week ! Its nice but hot !!! Having a lot of fun and some GOODTIMES out here ! And I wish I was a BALLER ! But I'm not !
> *



Lol U a Baller cuz u went to Disney World! I take mine to the Disney Store at Grapevine Mills! Lmao!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jun 8 2010, 08:46 PM~17731736
> *wut it do homies just wanted to let you guys know i am not gonna make it cus its my girls b-day and i forgot  :0  so bare with me and i really want to be there but she is my other half ! :wow:  :wow:
> *






lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 9 2010, 03:37 PM~17739180
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63+Jun 9 2010, 02:20 PM~17738568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, Estrella Car Club


Sup Ramon??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 9 2010, 04:47 PM~17739834
> *Sup Loco
> *


 Hi Matt..


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

up LOCO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 9 2010, 04:48 PM~17739846
> *up LOCO
> *


Hi David


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 9 2010, 04:47 PM~17739834
> *Sup Loco
> *


SUP HOMIE?? WHERE THE HELL YOU BEEN?? DO THE JUDGES CONSIDER THE ELCO A TRUCK OR A CAR??? :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 9 2010, 04:49 PM~17739854
> *Hi David
> *


HI ALEX


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: , teal62impala, Macias, theoso8, Loco 61

what up :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Jun 9 2010, 04:51 PM~17739874-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Homie?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jun 9 2010, 04:54 PM~17739899
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  Cant See It... Blocked By YouTube


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 9 2010, 04:51 PM~17739866
> *SUP HOMIE?? WHERE THE HELL YOU BEEN?? DO THE JUDGES CONSIDER THE ELCO A TRUCK OR A CAR???  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


It's a DONK!
:wow: :wow: :wow:

j/k


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 9 2010, 04:57 PM~17739929
> *It's a DONK!
> :wow: :wow: :wow:
> 
> ...


GUES YOU AINT SEEN IT LATELY...   :run: :run: :h5: :twak:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 9 2010, 04:59 PM~17739951
> *GUES YOU AINT SEEN IT LATELY...     :run:  :run:  :h5:  :twak:
> *


Ok, 80's Lowrider...I guess.


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 9 2010, 04:00 PM~17739958
> *Ok, 80's Lowrider...I guess.
> *


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 9 2010, 02:51 PM~17739866
> *SUP HOMIE?? WHERE THE HELL YOU BEEN?? DO THE JUDGES CONSIDER THE ELCO A TRUCK OR A CAR???  :biggrin:  :happysad:
> *


Just been tryin to get rid of this sinus shit..... Just depens on the show and what cadigores there are some shows will have a elco cad, some just put them under trucks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 9 2010, 02:08 PM~17739447
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, Estrella Car Club
> Sup Ramon??
> *


What's up Alex ! Gona try to make it back for the ULC car show on sunday !


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

*Naw its not a car show. Its a plate sale trying to raise money for the COMING UP program with the BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB. But feel free to bring your ride if you like. We are not giving away any awards but we will have some door prizes to give away. Also we are still selling raffle tickets for the TEXAS RANGERS vs. HOUSTON ASTROS. The drawing will be between 4pm and 5pm. And you do not have to be present to win the TEXAS RANGER TICKETS. The EPIC CRUISE will be around 6pm so stop by and get yo grub on before you hit the carwash and cruise to DALLAS!!!!! :thumbsup:*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jun 9 2010, 08:49 PM~17742310
> *What's up Alex ! Gona try to make it back for the ULC car show on sunday !
> *


You Fly Or Drive Over There?? When You Come Back Stop By New Orleans Its Pretty Cool.. Bet Your Tired From Walking That Place Is Big... Good Thing They Have Those Buses And Trains


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 9 2010, 08:14 PM~17742606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


will do mike :thumbsup: see u there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 9 2010, 11:47 AM~17737688
> *sounds good have fun I will be there in 2 weeks
> *


ILL BE THERE ALL NEXT WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 9 2010, 10:19 PM~17744185
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jun 10 2010, 01:44 AM~17745801
> *
> *


That Chic Looks Bad


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Morning FOROS!!  

Anyone know the plan for Saturday night?? 

Is everyone leaving the RO event at 6pm sharp or is anyone gonna kick it for a minute then roll?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 10 2010, 07:32 AM~17746919
> *Morning FOROS!!
> 
> Anyone know the plan for Saturday night??
> ...


We're Planning On Getting To Winn Dixie In Dallas At 8:00PM So If We Take The Freeway Over There 30-40 MPH We Might Be Able To Leave Between 6:00-6:45 To Make It Over By 8:00pm Sharp...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jun 9 2010, 10:59 PM~17745398
> *ILL BE THERE ALL NEXT WEEK :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala+Jun 10 2010, 12:59 AM~17745398-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 9 2010, 08:02 PM~17743104
> *You Fly Or Drive Over There??  When You Come Back Stop By New Orleans  Its Pretty Cool.. Bet Your Tired From Walking That Place Is Big... Good Thing They Have Those Buses And Trains
> *


My wife wants to stop in New Orleans when we go but is it a good place for kids?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 10 2010, 08:01 AM~17747006
> *My wife wants to stop in New Orleans when we go but is it a good place for kids?
> *


They Have Lots Of Tours Where You Walk Around And Tell You About Old Ghost Stories And Cool Stuff.. My Kids Liked It.. They Also Have Some For Grown Ups  Theres Alot Of History There You Got To Go At Least On Time in your Life if Not More..


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2010, 07:18 AM~17746878
> *That Chic Looks Bad
> *


She was cool as hell to....and she smelled good. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 10 2010, 08:57 AM~17747239
> *
> *


Sup focker where you been?? :scrutinize:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2010, 06:42 AM~17746955
> *We're Planning On Getting To Winn Dixie In Dallas At 8:00PM  So If We Take The Freeway Over There 30-40 MPH  We Might Be Able To Leave Between 6:00-6:45 To Make It Over By 8:00pm Sharp...
> *


 :run: sounds good


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS+Jun 10 2010, 08:41 AM~17747143-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :run: :run:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 10 2010, 11:18 AM~17748306
> *:wave:
> *


 :0 Ill be by there tonight fo sho!! bout 7:30ish!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 10 2010, 11:20 AM~17748318
> *:0 Ill be by there tonight fo sho!! bout 7:30ish!!
> *


k I'll be there.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 9 2010, 08:02 PM~17743104
> *You Fly Or Drive Over There??  When You Come Back Stop By New Orleans  Its Pretty Cool.. Bet Your Tired From Walking That Place Is Big... Good Thing They Have Those Buses And Trains
> *


Yea we drove and yea we mite do that and stop by new orleans ! We went around it on the way to florida but yea I like the monorail and the transport cars cuz its far from the parking and hott ! We did all the Diesney parks and they are big !


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 10 2010, 09:05 AM~17747271
> *Sup focker where you been??  :scrutinize:
> *


work


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 10 2010, 11:20 AM~17748318
> *:0 Ill be by there tonight fo sho!! bout 7:30ish!!
> *


get my motor mounts!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jun 10 2010, 02:17 PM~17749792
> *Yea we drove and yea we mite do that and stop by new orleans ! We went around it on the way to florida but yea I like the monorail and the transport cars cuz its far from the parking and hott ! We did all the Diesney parks and they are big !
> *


  Be Safe...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*$1500 For A 65 Impala Convertible * :wow: 


http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/1784022135.html


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2010, 04:30 PM~17750878
> *$1500 For A 65 Impala Convertible  :wow:
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/1784022135.html
> *


2 days ago there were some center gold 72 spoke D's on there for $400. By the time I heard from him they were sold. Looked VERY CLEAN!!!

:banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 10 2010, 04:32 PM~17750909
> *2 days ago there were some center gold 72 spoke D's on there for $400. By the time I heard from him they were sold. Looked VERY CLEAN!!!
> 
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


 :0 


*1965 two door impala - $1650 (fort worth )*

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bar/1782815342.html


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2010, 04:35 PM~17750938
> *:0
> 1965 two door impala - $1650 (fort worth )
> 
> ...


this dude will prolly take $1200 cash he is going thru a divorce and the city of Riveroaks wants it moved ASAP!! :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 10 2010, 04:39 PM~17750975
> *this dude will prolly take $1200 cash he is going thru a divorce and the city of Riveroaks wants it moved ASAP!!  :0
> *


20 bucks and some envelopes? :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 10 2010, 04:43 PM~17751017
> *20 bucks and some envelopes? :dunno:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 10 2010, 03:32 PM~17750909
> *2 days ago there were some center gold 72 spoke D's on there for $400. By the time I heard from him they were sold. Looked VERY CLEAN!!!
> 
> :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


Someone from dallas bought them. Now He's aking close to a g


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2010, 03:30 PM~17750878
> *$1500 For A 65 Impala Convertible  :wow:
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/1784022135.html
> *


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jun 10 2010, 02:27 PM~17751368
> *Alex post the 65 convertible from Ocliff. $1500
> *


  
im sellin my 65 for $20,000.00 lol since peeps sellin there stuff so high on this topic... lol jk

but that 65 is worth 1500.00


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 10 2010, 01:39 PM~17750975
> *this dude will prolly take $1200 cash he is going thru a divorce and the city of Riveroaks wants it moved ASAP!!  :0
> *


how do you get a hold of him? cant find a #


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Raymond


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2010, 04:30 PM~17750878
> *$1500 For A 65 Impala Convertible  :wow:
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/1784022135.html
> *


wheres benny when yu need him. Can u imagine what he would do to that car.



















:|


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> We're Meeting Up At Berry And Hemphill @ O'Reilly Leaving There Around 6PM Saturday June 12th Right After The Benefit Fajita Plate Sell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > Were going to take I-30 West to Dallas, exit Westmoreland south on Westmoreland, go down about 1 mile to Ft Worth Ave and meet in the big parking lot on the left side across from the Pep Boys... From there we will travel to through Deep Ellum to Carrol St go south to Joe's Burgers, then back the same way over to the Sonics burger on Illinois... Then well head back to Ft Worth.. We will have a support vehical (Truck) with a trailer, extra gas, water, jumper cables and spare tires..
> > NO ONE will be left behind... The support vehical will be the last to leave when we head out..


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 10 2010, 05:19 PM~17752902
> *wheres benny when yu need him. Can u imagine what he would do to that car.
> :|
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 10 2010, 09:30 PM~17753514
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 10 2010, 09:43 PM~17753682
> *
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2010, 08:12 PM~17753991
> *
> *


What's up Foros! :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

DO IT BIG 817... WISH I COULD GO.... :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Turtle and Mike


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 10 2010, 10:30 PM~17754174
> *DO IT BIG 817... WISH I COULD GO.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Joe!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats GOOD Alex


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 10 2010, 09:36 PM~17754254
> *Sup Joe!
> *


Watchin this game, looks like we have a tied series again


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 10 2010, 07:32 PM~17754208
> *Wat it dew Turtle and Mike
> *


SUP JOE... :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 Members: RIDINDRTY64, ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61 
Wat it dew Jay


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jun 10 2010, 07:41 PM~17754336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 MY WIFE IS DUE THAT DAY.... WE ARE HAVIN OUR BABY BOY THAT DAY... IF NOT SOONER :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 10 2010, 09:42 PM~17754357
> *SUP JOE...  :biggrin:
> *


Not much homie just chillin


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 10 2010, 10:39 PM~17754300
> *Wats GOOD Alex
> *


JUst Here Chillin Whats Popin Off Your End Joe?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 10 2010, 09:52 PM~17754495
> *JUst Here Chillin Whats Popin Off Your End Joe?
> *


Not much, is that swap meet this weekend at traders village?


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 10 2010, 09:58 PM~17754559
> *Not much, is that swap meet this weekend at traders village?
> *


 :yes: FRI, SAT, AND SUN....U GOING?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 10 2010, 10:59 PM~17754582
> *:yes: FRI, SAT, AND SUN....U GOING?
> *


GOING IN THE MORNING... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 10 2010, 10:58 PM~17754559
> *Not much, is that swap meet this weekend at traders village?
> *


  :yes:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jun 10 2010, 09:59 PM~17754582
> *:yes: FRI, SAT, AND SUN....U GOING?
> *


Yea I'm goin tomorrow


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 10 2010, 11:11 PM~17754742
> *Yea I'm goin tomorrow
> *


Wish I could go to these swap meets. Feel free to buy me somethin while your out there. :biggrin: 


text me ur email and ill send u some of those pics. Or Ill prob post some up after this weekend.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 10 2010, 08:19 PM~17752902
> *wheres benny when yu need him. Can u imagine what he would do to that car.
> :|
> *


That rag top is nice also cheap I all ready have a 65 ss rag so I dont need another one of the same year! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 10 2010, 10:44 PM~17754382
> *:0 MY WIFE IS DUE THAT DAY.... WE ARE HAVIN OUR BABY BOY THAT DAY... IF NOT SOONER :biggrin:
> *



Congrats bro!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 11 2010, 06:17 AM~17757453
> *Congrats bro!
> *


X61


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 10 2010, 08:44 PM~17754382
> *:0 MY WIFE IS DUE THAT DAY.... WE ARE HAVIN OUR BABY BOY THAT DAY... IF NOT SOONER :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*"THE EPIC CRUISE" BIGGEST LOWRIDER CRUISE EVER! The cruise will start in Southside of Fort Worth @ Hemphill & Berry at O'Reillys Auto Parts) We'll Be Leaving There About 6:00-6:30 From There We Will Cruise Thru Down Town Fort Worth And Head To Dallas.
We're going to take I-30 West to Dallas, exit Westmoreland south on Westmoreland, go down about 1 mile to Ft Worth Ave and meet in the big parking lot on the left side across from the Pep Boys We Should Be There By 8:00pm ... From there we will travel to through Deep Ellum to Carrol St go south to Joe's Burgers, then back the same way over to the Sonics burger on Illinois... Then well head back to Ft Worth.. We will have a support vehicle (Truck) with a trailer, extra gas, water, jumper cables and spare tires..
NO ONE will be left behind... The support vehicle will be the last to leave when we head out..

THIS WILL BE THE BIGGEST LOWRIDER CRUISE EVER... If you Want To Be Apart Of This And Would Like To Follow In Your Daily Car Please Do So.. This Should Be Fun For The Whole Family To Be Apart Of This...*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

casual friday


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 11 2010, 08:57 AM~17757890
> *casual friday
> *


 :werd:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 11 2010, 08:57 AM~17757890
> *casual friday
> *


:thumbsup: Mira lo...Everyday is casual for me. :biggrin:

You coming out to the cruise Saturday?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 11 2010, 09:37 AM~17758154
> *:thumbsup: Mira lo...Everyday is casual for me. :biggrin:
> 
> You coming out to the cruise Saturday?
> *


Yup His Rolling With Me... :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2010, 09:38 AM~17758162
> *Yup His Rolling With Me...  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Is there a meeting tonight?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 11 2010, 10:46 AM~17758702
> *Is there a meeting tonight?
> *


Not Tonight Danny... You Rolling Tomorrow Night?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, Elpintor, Marko57

Sup Andres?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 11 2010, 09:46 AM~17758233
> *
> *


You Getting Ready Jesse???


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2010, 10:47 AM~17758712
> *Not Tonight Danny...  You Rolling Tomorrow Night?
> *


I am, Im having some car problems going to d shop right know n c if i can get it going right.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Alex is Loco61 gonna be there ?? :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 11 2010, 10:49 AM~17758733
> *I am, Im having some car problems  going to d shop right know n c if i can get it going right.
> *


Cool...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 11 2010, 10:49 AM~17758740
> *Alex is Loco61 gonna be there ?? :wow:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 11 2010, 10:49 AM~17758740
> *Alex is Loco61 gonna be there ?? :wow:
> *


Only if they let him out the asylum hno: :0


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 11 2010, 10:52 AM~17758768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 11 2010, 10:52 AM~17758768
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Pic... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 11 2010, 10:52 AM~17758766
> *Only if they let him out the asylum hno:  :0
> *


 :0 :sprint:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew homie


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 11 2010, 08:52 AM~17758768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NOW that is Whittier Blvd.. not Ft Worth lol


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 11 2010, 11:52 AM~17759764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn Andres, bad ass pics


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 11 2010, 11:08 AM~17759884
> *Damn Andres, bad ass pics
> *



Just Google thats all... easy Friday at work


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 11 2010, 12:52 PM~17759764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin: 













]*Dallas 5th annual Hot as hell UNITY Car/Bike show Sun July 11th WITH GULF COAST BUSA CAR WASH Cancer fundraiser EVENT!* 

*Calling all Hot Rods, Low Riders, Choppers, Dubs, Donks, Bikes, Imports, Low Rider Bicycles & under Construction vehicles. 

4ft-Trophy categories, 7ft Trophy for BEST club line up, Hopping contest, Bike Stunt Show & Best of show!

” CANCER FUNDRAISER SPONSOR/S “ 
* GULF COAST BUSAS Judging & Cancer fundraiser.
* Hopping Contest by Majestix Car Club.
* Bike Stunt Show By Ian Gaines.
* U.LC./ United Lowrider Asc. 
* Bikini contest by Bikers Envy Magazine.
* Dejavu KustomZ, www.myspace.com/dejavuconcepts 
* Street KingZ car/bike club Special Merging network: www.LadiesLetsRide.com 
* Cesar g. @ KAGENAX web design 214-566-6251
* Tattoo Artist- Bad Boys 214-680-3151

* Street KingZ car/bike club Special Merging network: bikersjustgottahaveit.com 972-226-2999

~~ Pre Register $15. First 100 Vehicles and $20 day of the Show ~~~
“ FREEE “ for Spectators to enjoy the event, DJ Triple XXX, Food, Door Prizes, 

Drink specials in the Club with a Tattoo Show in the Mixx and Concert!!
Even times REG 9am-2pm SHOW 3pm-7pm

Questions/booth info;
KOWBOY 214-957-7881 or HITMAN 469-222-8185
www.myspace.com/StreetKingzunity
www.myspace.com/vip4dallas








[/


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 11 2010, 10:52 AM~17759764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good PIC anyway HOMIE


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 10 2010, 05:38 PM~17751502
> *how do you get a hold of him? cant find a #
> *


8174203423 I believe his name is Jason!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Swap meet was kinda dead, heading home


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2010, 08:48 AM~17758728
> *You Getting Ready Jesse???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Saw this there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 11 2010, 02:47 PM~17760611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Clean... How Much They Askin??


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2010, 04:06 PM~17761280
> *Looks Clean... How Much They Askin??
> *


wasnt for sale I dont think!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 11 2010, 11:19 AM~17760401
> *8174203423 I believe his name is Jason!!
> *


  
thnks


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 11 2010, 09:52 AM~17759764
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 11 2010, 09:37 AM~17758154
> *:thumbsup: Mira lo...Everyday is casual for me. :biggrin:
> 
> You coming out to the cruise Saturday?
> *


I work all morning then the plate sell. after that Im rollin with rollerz thru the cruise


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2010, 09:38 AM~17758162
> *Yup His Rolling With Me...  :biggrin:
> *


orly?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 11 2010, 06:40 PM~17762616
> *:wave:
> *


SUP BIG DOG


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps im gona try to make the cruise tomarrow i had too spend all my funds to get out of jail yesterday.... If i dont make it yall have a good one!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

WHATS UP PEEPS!!!!




Dumbass


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 11 2010, 10:52 AM~17758768
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice one bro..what part of juarez u from??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 11 2010, 09:39 PM~17763956
> *WHATS UP PEEPS!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOL :0


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2010, 10:36 PM~17764330
> *LOL  :0
> *


LMAO IVE BEEN DOIN IT FOR A WHILE...let me upload vincent car hopping when the battery falls :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 11 2010, 10:44 PM~17764385
> *LMAO IVE BEEN DOIN IT FOR A WHILE...let me upload vincent car hopping when the battery falls :happysad:
> *


Why You Delete It Last Time??? :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2010, 10:45 PM~17764390
> *Why You Delete It Last Time??? :cheesy:
> *


cuz too many people were makin fun of it..and i didnt like it  
j.k bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 11 2010, 10:48 PM~17764403
> *cuz too many people were makin fun of it..and i didnt like it
> j.k bro
> 
> *


 :run: :rofl:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 11 2010, 11:04 PM~17764501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 11 2010, 09:04 PM~17764501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf??? lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 11 2010, 08:04 PM~17764501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol the peeps in the car hoppin more than the car,.... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 11 2010, 11:04 PM~17764501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BUT THOSE RIVIS ARE NICE... :happysad: :happysad: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Jun 11 2010, 10:48 PM~17764403-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :wow: :0 :wow:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 12 2010, 12:17 AM~17765038
> *THATS... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  BUT THOSE RIVIS ARE NICE... :happysad:  :happysad:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Rivi??? :dunno:

Looks like a Grand Prix with a lifted bumper....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 12 2010, 12:20 AM~17765063
> *Rivi??? :dunno:
> 
> Looks like a Grand Prix with a lifted bumper....
> *


NA HOMIE... ITS A RIVI... LOOK AT THE SLANT BACK... 

BUMPER SMASHED UP MAKES IT LOOK LIKE A GP...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 12 2010, 12:20 AM~17765063
> *Rivi??? :dunno:
> 
> Looks like a Grand Prix with a lifted bumper....
> *


CHARLIEBOY GOT A GP... :cheesy: MAYBE HE CAN TELL US...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 12 2010, 12:22 AM~17765069
> *NA HOMIE... ITS A RIVI... LOOK AT THE SLANT BACK...
> 
> BUMPER SMASHED UP MAKES IT LOOK LIKE A GP...
> *


This is a Rivi...I used to have an 84...that is a Grand Prix straight...look at the plastic wrapped around the front and back fenders off the bumper.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 12 2010, 12:20 AM~17765063
> *Rivi??? :dunno:
> 
> Looks like a Grand Prix with a lifted bumper....
> *


X2 ...It's a Grand Prix


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 11 2010, 09:04 PM~17764501
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Damn whos car is this? :no: :no: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 11 2010, 07:49 AM~17757844
> *"THE EPIC CRUISE"  BIGGEST LOWRIDER CRUISE EVER! The cruise will start in Southside of Fort Worth @ Hemphill & Berry at O'Reillys Auto Parts) We'll Be Leaving There About 6:00-6:30 From There We Will Cruise Thru Down Town Fort Worth And Head To Dallas.
> We're going to take I-30 West to Dallas, exit Westmoreland south on Westmoreland, go down about 1 mile to Ft Worth Ave and meet in the big parking lot on the left side across from the Pep Boys We Should Be There By 8:00pm ... From there we will travel to through Deep Ellum to Carrol St go south to Joe's Burgers, then back the same way over to the Sonics burger on Illinois... Then well head back to Ft Worth.. We will have a support vehicle (Truck) with a trailer, extra gas, water, jumper cables and spare tires..
> NO ONE will be left behind... The support vehicle will be the last to leave when we head out..
> ...


Yea what he said...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Its a funny video.. Might as well get paid for it :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 12 2010, 12:13 AM~17765009
> *lol the peeps in the car hoppin more than the car,.... :biggrin:
> *


she doin bout 4 inches..maybe 5


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 11 2010, 11:04 PM~17764501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 11 2010, 09:04 PM~17764501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :rofl:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

FAJITAS ARE READY!!!!!!! COME ON DOWN!!!!! O'REILLYS ON BERRY AND HEMPHILL. GET SOME!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17767224
> *FAJITAS ARE READY!!!!!!! COME ON DOWN!!!!! O'REILLYS ON BERRY AND HEMPHILL. GET SOME!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 12 2010, 10:57 AM~17767224
> *FAJITAS ARE READY!!!!!!! COME ON DOWN!!!!! O'REILLYS ON BERRY AND HEMPHILL. GET SOME!!!!!!!!!
> *


ill go in a bit :run:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

How was the swap meet?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 12 2010, 11:57 AM~17767224
> *FAJITAS ARE READY!!!!!!! COME ON DOWN!!!!! O'REILLYS ON BERRY AND HEMPHILL. GET SOME!!!!!!!!!
> *


Man, that was a Hook Up MIKE!!!! You guys did great, thanks alot!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Fajitas were good. :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

stole a lil time and swang by for a sec!!!!!! WAS EARLY AND DIDNT STAY LONG cuz i had my 9 month old but it lookt cool so far and i was realy feeling the cont kit on the 62!!!!! mad props!!!!!


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

SUPP HOMIES I MISSED OUT ON ANOTHER GREAT CRUISE BUT I CANT DENY THAT IM HAVING A NICE ASS TIME OUT HERE IN DESTIN FLORIDA. ILL MAKE THE NEXT ONE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: 
good fajitas... big ups 2 Rollerz Fort Worth... sorry we missed the cruise but we had prior arrangments... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Ft. Worth representin' hard today, bringing all those lowriders out. I'm gonna work on getting Dallas to return the support. 

Man, I put some miles on the Regal today Homies. Met some cool people today. Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Just got home, Adrian, his homie, DJ Juan and me were the last Ft Worth peeps to leave Sonic, was a GREAT cruise, I hope all me peeps made it home safely.
I didn't get any late call so hope all was cool.. Also hope no one got caught up at that Joe's Burger mess, heard the cops came and were trip'n hard..

Jesse Christology, Gilbert Texas Ranflas, prop's for get'n Dallas part going..

Dallas and Ft Worth put'n it down hard tonite...

For all those who know me; this is what I've always wanted, Dallas n Ft Worth get together... Let's do this thang again...  

Hope to see everyone at the American Legion / ULC car show tomorrow..


----------



## funkytownclowns (May 30, 2010)

whens the next cruise


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 12 2010, 11:56 PM~17771382
> *:biggrin:
> good fajitas... big ups 2 Rollerz Fort Worth... sorry we missed the cruise but we had prior arrangments... :biggrin:
> *




Thanks bro for the support!!! It was good seeing you today and Thanks for the ideas!! Hopefully you guys can make the cruise next time! 

On behalf of the COMING UP PROGRAM and Rollerz Only CC FT Worth Chapter we would like to say Thank You for the support on our plate sale and our Texas Ranger raffle ticket sale. It was really good to see evryone today . 

The cruise was off the chan! Glad we made it out to Dallas! Until next time...............


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

i know i didnt get all the rides,but here are most of them at the O'reillys exit...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

We had a good time. It was good to see you all again. 
G7Bd0AkxSLQ&feature


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

That all the pics my kids took the rest were tu blury.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

It was coolat joes burgers till the laws showed up. They had a ghetto bird and a shit load of cops.


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 13 2010, 09:17 AM~17773536
> *It was coolat joes burgers till the laws showed up.  They had a ghetto bird and a shit load of cops.
> *


pics :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 13 2010, 11:21 AM~17773554
> *pics  :0
> *


I didnt get any. I was just tryna get out before it got deep with laws


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jun 13 2010, 10:17 AM~17773536-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think i have one... hold up


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 13 2010, 09:33 AM~17773625
> *I didnt get any. I was just tryna get out before it got deep with laws
> *


 :happysad: IT WAS GREAT SEEING SOME FORT WORTH RIDAZ STEPIN UP AND RIDIN OUT !!!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 13 2010, 09:35 AM~17773637
> *that was a trip !!
> I think i have one... hold up
> *


 :0 POST IT! WE WENT STRAIGHT TO SONIC'S


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

ENJOY !!!!


the last 10 seconds of the video is funny... Dallas PD had almost every exit blocked. I was trying to leave and asked the cop if I could get out and he said "it depends if your boy stops filming" :roflmao: My brother and I were laughing all the way home !


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 13 2010, 09:39 AM~17773668
> *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!! A GHETTO BIRD?????? :angry:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 13 2010, 10:41 AM~17773690
> *GOOD LAWD!!!!!!!!!!!! A GHETTO BIRD?????? :angry:
> *


:yes: he lit us up for about 20-30 minutes !


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jun 13 2010, 01:39 AM~17772002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :cheesy: :twak:










There y'all go with the Chisma :uh: 

What had happen was... :cheesy: One of the homies said there was a gathering a couple of blocks down and some of the cars there were there were playing loud music and the people in the houses and apt complexes were complaining. So that crowd came to were we were, but popo already had a description of the cars so when they came to Joes they already knew who they were looking for. They didnt mess with anyone in the cruise....well only if they asked for it and that may only have been one. Gang Unit had to show the tax payesr that there needed :banghead:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 13 2010, 10:56 AM~17773789
> *:twak:
> :cheesy: :twak:
> There y'all go with the Chisma  :uh:
> ...


I like my story better....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 13 2010, 11:56 AM~17773789
> *:twak:
> :cheesy: :twak:
> There y'all go with the Chisma  :uh:
> ...


oh. :| but you know what joe q public thinks


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Jun 13 2010, 11:36 AM~17773650
> *:happysad:  IT WAS GREAT SEEING SOME FORT WORTH RIDAZ STEPIN UP AND RIDIN OUT !!!!!
> *


We had alot more after yall left but they had to turn back. they had prior obligations.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 13 2010, 11:05 AM~17773833
> *We had alot more after yall left but they had to turn back. they had prior obligations.
> *


I called Alex (Loco61) when i got to Westmoreland and asked where he was and how many cars were with him. He said there was only 30-35.. which was cool, but there was more like 75-90 cars that pulled into that parking lot.... :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 13 2010, 12:07 PM~17773847
> *I called Alex (Loco61) when i got to Westmoreland and asked where he was and how many cars were with him. He said there was only 30-35.. which was cool, but there was more like 75-90 cars that pulled into that parking lot.... :wow:
> *


I was suprised to see your ride out there man. Didnt know you wuz rollin. :biggrin: That car is a beast. the homie jesse says he wants to trade for his 64. Said he talked to you. :0


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jun 13 2010, 11:58 AM~17773798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excatly why I posted, so that one idiot who says "ahh man dallas cops always fuck with us" :uh:  :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 13 2010, 11:08 AM~17773864
> *I was suprised to see your ride out there man. Didnt know you wuz rollin. :biggrin:  That car is a beast. the homie jesse says he wants to trade for his 64. Said he talked to you. :0
> *


Thanks Juan. It needs works but i'm enjoying the hell out of it !. It did good on the highway... I wasn't gonna miss this event.


Yeah Jesse found me and we talked


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats whats up man. BTW I want one of them consoles you made. :biggrin: Did you ever get that final paypal?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 13 2010, 11:19 AM~17773923
> *Thats whats up man. BTW I want one of them consoles you made. :biggrin: Did you ever get that final paypal?
> *


yeah homie i got it.. Thanks...I'll drop off your trunk thursday if you have time.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

oh and to the lolos who passed a niccah that was on the side of the road....FUCK U! :angry: 

Thats all.....Have a great Sunday! :biggrin: </span>


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 13 2010, 12:20 PM~17773929
> *yeah homie i got it.. Thanks...I'll drop off your trunk thursday if you have time.
> *


Im off at 7pm dont get home till 7:30-45
If its cool.other wise I can arrange a ride out there with a truck appreciate you storing it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug+Jun 13 2010, 11:23 AM~17773943-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be in the area around that time. Let's plan on thursday.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

TODAY


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 13 2010, 12:23 PM~17773943
> *oh and to the lolos who passed a niccah that was on the side of the road....FUCK U!  :angry:
> 
> Thats all.....Have a great Sunday!  :biggrin: </span>
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Raymond puttin it down at the ULC show


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 01:28 PM~17774894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

show was cool. hot as hell though. I had to duck out early.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 13 2010, 01:37 PM~17774936
> *show was cool. hot as hell though. I had to duck out early.
> *


Pics? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 13 2010, 03:44 PM~17774968
> *Pics? :biggrin:
> *


I forgot my camera


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Best of show, artisticdream63


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 03:38 PM~17775488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 05:38 PM~17775488
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Already congrats


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 13 2010, 11:40 AM~17773684
> *ENJOY !!!!
> the last 10 seconds of the video is funny... Dallas PD had almost every exit blocked. I was trying to leave and asked the cop if I could get out and he said "it depends if your boy stops filming" :roflmao: My brother and I were laughing all the way home !
> 
> ...


Good Video Luis... "IT WAS GREAT" DTown Show The Fort Worth Crew Much Love...  Can Wait For The Next One...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 05:38 PM~17775488
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats homie!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 03:28 PM~17774894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2010, 05:02 PM~17775619
> *Good Video Luis... "IT WAS GREAT" DTown Show The Fort Worth Crew Much Love...   Can Wait For The Next One...
> *


me either bro !...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Augie lookin like Don Chetto


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks homies ! Puro GOODTIMES !!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 04:13 PM~17775679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

anyone have freeway pics ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Want To Thank Everybody That Made It Out To The 1st Annual ULC Benefit Car Show We Had A Great Turn Out.. I Also Want To Thank Leonard And Homie John For Helping Put This Event Together.. It Was Hott But Fun.. DJ Juan Put It Down With The Music And Announcements. Special Thanks To All The clubs That Came From Different Cities Like Dallas, Justin, Arlington, Grand Prairie, Irving Just To Name A Few.. GREAT SHOW!! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT FOR HELPING OUT OUR TROOPS… 

Solo Riders

4U2Envy

Bajitos 

Blvd Aces 

Christology 

Creations

Dallas Lowriders

Goodtime

Jokers

Kings

Latin Paradise 

Lowlyfe

Majestics DFW

New Wave

Rollers Only Fort Worth

Streetlife

Slab City

Subliminal 

Suenoz Realez

Techniques


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 06:13 PM~17775679
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 13 2010, 12:23 PM~17773943
> *oh and to the lolos who passed a niccah that was on the side of the road....FUCK U!  :angry:
> 
> Thats all.....Have a great Sunday!  :biggrin: </span>
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 13 2010, 03:37 PM~17774936
> *show was cool. hot as hell though. I had to duck out early.
> *


Wimp. :biggrin: j/k


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 13 2010, 04:55 PM~17775898
> *Wimp. :biggrin: j/k
> *


i need the pics of us riding back home post them up homie :0 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jun 13 2010, 07:02 PM~17775950
> *i need the pics of us riding back home post them up homie :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :scrutinize: What pics? :dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 13 2010, 06:55 PM~17775898
> *Wimp. :biggrin: j/k
> *


I had to get my bros ride back to him :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 13 2010, 07:20 PM~17776041
> *I had to get my bros ride back to him :biggrin:
> *


So not cause the heat... :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 13 2010, 07:24 PM~17776058
> *So not cause the heat... :thumbsup:
> *


Heat had nothing to do with it.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 13 2010, 05:11 PM~17775999
> *:scrutinize: What pics? :dunno:
> *


the ones yall took when yall seen us on the road  :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 13 2010, 05:11 PM~17775999
> *:scrutinize: What pics? :dunno:
> *


i was willing to sign you an autograph :0 :biggrin: for free


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 13 2010, 11:23 AM~17773943
> *oh and to the lolos who passed a niccah that was on the side of the road....FUCK U!  (Where was this at homie) :angry:
> 
> Thats all.....Have a great Sunday!  :biggrin: </span>
> *


No problem homie, we said from the get go, no gets left behind... We waited on the freeway for everyone to catch up... You came all the way from Garland to go all the way back to Dallas, we weren't leaving without you..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 12:28 PM~17774894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still like this ride...way to hold down a GOODTIME homie luv the Plaque... whr was the rest of the GOODTIMES crew???


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2010, 03:28 PM~17775768
> * BLVD ACES
> 
> Christology
> ...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 04:13 PM~17775679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS RIGHT HOMIE!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2010, 04:28 PM~17775768
> *I Want To Thank Everybody That Made It Out To The 1st Annual ULC Benefit Car Show We Had A Great Turn Out..  I Also Want To Thank Leonard And Homie John For Helping Put This Event Together.. It Was Hott But Fun.. DJ Juan Put It Down With The Music And Announcements.  Special Thanks To All The clubs That  Came From Different Cities Like Dallas, Justin, Arlington, Grand Prairie,  Irving Just To Name A Few.. GREAT SHOW!! THANKS FOR  YOUR SUPPORT FOR HELPING OUT OUR TROOPS…
> 
> Solo Riders
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2010, 06:44 PM~17776598
> *still like this ride...way to hold down a GOODTIME homie luv the Plaque... whr was the rest of the GOODTIMES crew???
> *


Thanks homie and yea I love my GOODTIMES plaque to !  we just getting the rides ready for the next car shows homie ! Its all about quality not quantaty ! Puros GOODTIMES no matter how u see it ! GOOD things take TIME !


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

WHAT UP WITH THEM L.A FAKERS JOHN


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2010, 04:28 PM~17775768
> *I Want To Thank Everybody That Made It Out To The 1st Annual ULC Benefit Car Show We Had A Great Turn Out..  I Also Want To Thank Leonard And Homie John For Helping Put This Event Together.. It Was Hott But Fun.. DJ Juan Put It Down With The Music And Announcements.  Special Thanks To All The clubs That  Came From Different Cities Like Dallas, Justin, Arlington, Grand Prairie,  Irving Just To Name A Few.. GREAT SHOW!! THANKS FOR  YOUR SUPPORT FOR HELPING OUT OUR TROOPS…
> 
> Solo Riders
> ...


Hell yea homie it was GOOD and it was hott but great turn out !


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jun 13 2010, 08:29 PM~17776908
> *Thanks homie and yea I love my GOODTIMES plaque to !  we just getting the rides ready for the next car shows homie ! Its all about quality not quantaty ! Puros GOODTIMES no matter how u see it ! GOOD things take TIME !
> *


Yea homie we may not have took most members but we did take best of show.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 08:38 PM~17776992
> *Yea homie we may not have took most members but we did take best of show and I'm GOOD with that
> *


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 07:38 PM~17776992
> *Yea homie we may not have took most members but we did take best of show.
> *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8cutdog6_@Jun 13 2010, 08:31 PM~17776930
> *WHAT UP WITH THEM L.A FAKERS JOHN
> *


Still 2 more games...


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 13 2010, 09:46 PM~17777046
> *Still 2 more games...
> *


MAYBE 1


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

[email protected]


GO FUCK YOURSELF BITCH STAY DA FCK OUT FTW TOPIC BITCH I AINT GOING TO ASK U TWICE


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 07:39 PM~17777001
> *
> *


Yes sir we did and it feels GOOD too !


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2010, 08:45 PM~17777031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You know what homie, I aint here for drama but its obvious you are a drama queen. If you got anything to say to me then quit acting like a little bitch and say it to my face I'm at several events so I'm not hard to find. If you don't have the balls then shut the fuck up and stay off Layitlow cause this is not the place


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2010, 07:45 PM~17777031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Look don't hate cuz u aint got shit to show for and u say who gives a fuck ! Well we do and u just need to stay the fuck out of this cuz u aint nobody u just a wanabee ! So fuck off and fuck u !!!


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 8cutdog6, Marko57, lac84, califas, ENOUGH SAID, artisticdream63
WAS UP HOMIES


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8cutdog6_@Jun 13 2010, 08:00 PM~17777185
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 8cutdog6, Marko57, lac84, califas, ENOUGH SAID, artisticdream63
> WAS UP HOMIES
> *


Not much homie just had a GOOD day at the show today !


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8cutdog6_@Jun 13 2010, 09:00 PM~17777185
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: 8cutdog6, Marko57, lac84, califas, ENOUGH SAID, artisticdream63
> WAS UP HOMIES
> *


Wats up homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Que onda Goodtimers


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 11 2010, 11:04 PM~17764501
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 13 2010, 07:45 PM~17777031
> *
> 
> 
> ...











Hey [email protected] you sound like a smart girl ,let me ask a question if my balls are hitting your chin where is my dick???? HINT :but dont talk with your mouth full

:biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 08:12 PM~17777293
> *Que onda Goodtimers
> *


What's up GOODTIMER ! And all the homies ! Dam my bald ass head is burnt !


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> I Want To Thank Everybody That Made It Out To The 1st Annual ULC Benefit Car Show We Had A Great Turn Out.. I Also Want To Thank Leonard And Homie John For Helping Put This Event Together.. It Was Hott But Fun.. DJ Juan Put It Down With The Music And Announcements. Special Thanks To All The clubs That Came From Different Cities Like Dallas, Justin, Arlington, Grand Prairie, Irving Just To Name A Few.. GREAT SHOW!! THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT FOR HELPING OUT OUR TROOPS…
> 
> Solo Riders
> 
> ...


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Big ups to Leonard and John for all their work at the show. John you are everywhere homie that's why ur the king of the homies, keep on going homie


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Que onda Augie !


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

SUP HOMIES!!!! :wave: :wave:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 08:32 PM~17777488
> *Big ups to Leonard and John for all their work at the show. John you are everywhere homie that's why ur the king of the homies, keep on going homie
> *


X2 !!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 09:32 PM~17777488
> *Big ups to Leonard and John for all their work at the show. John you are everywhere homie that's why ur the king of the homies, keep on going homie
> *


I appreciate the comment homie.. Ride till I die and yes I am King of the Homies..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 09:51 PM~17777089
> *You know what homie, I aint here for drama but its obvious you are a drama queen. If you got anything to say to me then quit acting like a little bitch and say it to my face I'm at several events so I'm not hard to find. If you don't have the balls then shut the fuck up and stay off Layitlow cause this is not the place
> *


I'm with ya homie!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 06:38 PM~17776992
> *Yea homie we may not have took most members but we did take best of show.
> *


 :biggrin: 
NOT ONLY DID WE TAKE MOST MEMBERS BUT IN OTHER CLASSES....
JST LIKE ANY OTHER CAR-CLUB WHR NOT IN IT FOR THE TROPHYS OR MONEY...
WHR IN IT FOR THE LOVE OF LOWRIDING...
AND BEST BELIVE BLVD ACES HAD A GOODTIME....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 13 2010, 07:12 PM~17777293
> *Que onda Goodtimers
> *


JOE U SPEAK SPANISH... LOL JK HOMIE.... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2010, 11:40 PM~17778333
> *JOE U SPEAK SPANISH... LOL JK HOMIE.... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



En serio....no sabe espanol!!! MAS PUTO!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2010, 11:29 PM~17778208
> *:biggrin:
> NOT ONLY DID WE TAKE MOST MEMBERS BUT IN OTHER CLASSES....
> JST LIKE ANY OTHER CAR-CLUB WHR NOT IN IT FOR THE TROPHYS OR MONEY...
> ...


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Had a great weekend! First the cruise and saturday and then the ULC benefit show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2010, 10:29 PM~17778208
> *:biggrin:
> NOT ONLY DID WE TAKE MOST MEMBERS BUT IN OTHER CLASSES....
> JST LIKE ANY OTHER CAR-CLUB WHR NOT IN IT FOR THE TROPHYS OR MONEY...
> ...


Of course homie, congrats


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2010, 10:40 PM~17778333
> *JOE U SPEAK SPANISH... LOL JK HOMIE.... :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Ya sabes guey


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty7imp, blanco

What it do Oscar!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Morning Peeps... Another Good Long Weekend


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 13 2010, 04:28 PM~17775768
> *I WANT TO THANK YOU ALL FOR COMING TO THIS SHOW THE ULC WAS THANKED SO MUCH MY THE AMERICAN LEGION POST 516.. HANDS DOWN TO YOU OF YOU !!!!!![/i]*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup FOROS!! 

Had a blast Saturday nite!! :wow: Good to see Unity here in the DFW!!  

Whens the next one????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

bad ass weekend


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 13 2010, 11:40 AM~17773684
> *ENJOY !!!!
> the last 10 seconds of the video is funny... Dallas PD had almost every exit blocked. I was trying to leave and asked the cop if I could get out and he said "it depends if your boy stops filming" :roflmao: My brother and I were laughing all the way home !
> 
> ...


8:07 :0 :happysad: To D-Town and back!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Red Neck Fun* :cheesy: 
tnOjNtjVM-Q&feature=channel


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

Wus up homie just want to say we hasd fun at the ULC car show even though it was hot it was fun and can't wait to do it again ! So let's have some GOODTIMES!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: BIG George!, Macias, artisticdream63

que onda camaradas????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I missed another good event.. Nice pictures by the way..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 14 2010, 12:54 PM~17782367
> *I missed another good event.. Nice pictures by the way..
> *


Where You Going To Be At Later... I'll Get That Key To You Today..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 14 2010, 01:07 PM~17782490
> *Where You Going To Be At Later... I'll Get That Key To You Today..
> *


Missed you at Dannys yesterday!!  We were kicking it!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like the show had a good turn out sorry i missed it stuck at work like allways.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 14 2010, 02:03 PM~17782947
> *Missed you at Dannys yesterday!!    We were kicking it!!
> *


  Next Time Dre... :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 14 2010, 10:22 AM~17782085
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 14 2010, 02:31 PM~17783177
> *Any more pics?
> *


I didn't see you Saturday Homie, did you get to make it?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 14 2010, 02:31 PM~17783177
> *Any more pics?
> *


http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1493548


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 14 2010, 02:20 PM~17783088
> *    Next Time Dre...  :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:  


The Score at Dannys house!! 
Danny-0 Glass-2

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 14 2010, 03:29 PM~17783616
> *:cheesy:
> The Score at Dannys house!!
> Danny-0 Glass-2
> ...


 :cheesy: :h5:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 14 2010, 01:07 PM~17782490
> *Where You Going To Be At Later... I'll Get That Key To You Today..
> *


I wont be home till like 9 im off thursday though ill hit u up


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 14 2010, 02:46 PM~17784280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic homie!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 12:55 PM~17783353
> *I didn't see you Saturday Homie, did you get to make it?
> *


Naw homie I didn't make it out this weekend


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Jun 14 2010, 04:27 PM~17784120-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 14 2010, 05:26 AM~17780071
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sixty7imp, blanco
> 
> ...


quepaso Carlos donde chingados andas cabron :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 14 2010, 01:15 PM~17783509
> *http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1493548
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jun 14 2010, 10:00 AM~17781401
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics E, looks like the new camera is working fine


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 14 2010, 02:46 PM~17784280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam homie that's a bad ass pic ! Love that 63 !!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Watch out foros, This ss is going to be hitting the streets soon and my 66 Impala blue whale!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 14 2010, 04:54 PM~17784351
> *Naw homie I didn't make it out this weekend
> *


Yeah, Thomas told me he committed on completing someone setup and finished it late Saturday night...it's cool. We should be planning another one soon. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 14 2010, 03:29 PM~17783616
> *:cheesy:
> The Score at Dannys house!!
> Danny-0 Glass-2
> ...


 :420: :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Juan G


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 14 2010, 09:26 PM~17786942
> *Wat it dew Juan G
> *


chillen like a villain


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 04:21 PM~17785643
> *Yeah, Thomas told me he committed on completing someone setup and finished it late Saturday night...it's cool. We should be planning another one soon. :biggrin:
> *


DID SOMEONE SAY FROM DALLAS 2 FORT-WORTH>>>>>?????


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 14 2010, 09:45 PM~17787145
> *DID SOMEONE SAY FROM DALLAS 2 FORT-WORTH>>>>>?????
> *


That's gonna be the plan. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: IM DOWN TO ROLL 2 D-TOWN AND ROLL BACK TO FORT WORTH...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 14 2010, 10:05 PM~17787425
> *:biggrin: IM DOWN TO ROLL 2 D-TOWN AND ROLL BACK TO FORT WORTH...
> *


:0 Orale...sounds good! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 07:08 PM~17787466
> *:0 Orale...sounds good! :thumbsup:
> *


ON 5/20.S


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 14 2010, 10:16 PM~17787574
> *ON 5/20.S
> *


I like your ride homie. Please bring it out more.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 14 2010, 08:28 PM~17787728
> *I like your ride homie. Please bring it out more.
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 14 2010, 07:28 PM~17787728
> *I like your ride homie. Please bring it out more.
> *


I TRY... IM ALWAYS BUSY WITH MY KIDDOS... 5 AND ONE ON THE WAY HOMIE... AND THERE DOWN 2 RIDE BUT ITS 2 DAMN HOT AND I DONT WANT THERE SKIN STUCK TO MY SEATS...LOL :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 14 2010, 07:31 PM~17787752
> *X2 :biggrin:
> *


COME PICK IT UP HOMIE YOU CAN BORROW IT THIS WEEKEND... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 14 2010, 10:34 PM~17787783
> *I TRY... IM ALWAYS BUSY WITH MY KIDDOS... 5 AND ONE ON THE WAY HOMIE... AND THERE DOWN 2 RIDE BUT ITS 2 DAMN HOT AND I DONT WANT THERE SKIN STUCK TO MY SEATS...LOL  :biggrin:
> *


Aint no thing. I understand but bring it out more often.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WILL DO.... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 14 2010, 10:48 PM~17788000
> *WILL DO.... :biggrin:
> *


oh.... and the duece too. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 14 2010, 07:52 PM~17788049
> *oh.... and the duece too. :biggrin:
> *


THE DUECE BELONGS TO MY HOMIE JOSE... AKA SUPER62... 
ALL I DID WAS PAINT IT... :biggrin: 

WE TRY HOMIE THATS ALL I CAN SAY.... GO TO THE 1ST PAGE WE WHR ALWAYS OUT THERE ALONG WITH RAMON AND HIS 63 BIG ADRIAN AND HIS CADDY AND ALWAYS HAD MY REGAL OUT IN THE STREETS ALONG WITH THE BIG M... FROM FORT WORTH TO DALLAS... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 14 2010, 10:56 PM~17788114
> *THE DUECE BELONGS TO MY HOMIE JOSE... AKA SUPER62...
> ALL I DID WAS PAINT IT...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 14 2010, 10:56 PM~17788114
> *THE DUECE BELONGS TO MY HOMIE JOSE... AKA SUPER62...
> ALL I DID WAS PAINT IT...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Nice Regal...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 14 2010, 10:05 PM~17787425
> *:biggrin: IM DOWN TO ROLL 2 D-TOWN AND ROLL BACK TO FORT WORTH...
> *



I'm down for that!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 05:21 PM~17785643
> *Yeah, Thomas told me he committed on completing someone setup and finished it late Saturday night...it's cool. We should be planning another one soon. :biggrin:
> *


What's up homie I'm down to ride now that the work is down now it's time to play :biggrin: Shine the wheels charge the batteries because it's time to ride o yea dont forget the petro :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 14 2010, 10:56 PM~17788114
> *THE DUECE BELONGS TO MY HOMIE JOSE... AKA SUPER62...
> ALL I DID WAS PAINT IT...  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 Nice homie...I think mine is for sale. I have a friend selling a 64. I'll know more this week. :x:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 15 2010, 12:37 AM~17789996
> *What's up homie I'm down to ride now that the work is down now it's time to play  :biggrin: Shine the wheels charge the batteries because it's time to ride o yea dont forget the petro  :0
> *


Let's go! I'll leave right now!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 13 2010, 09:29 PM~17778208
> *:biggrin:
> NOT ONLY DID WE TAKE MOST MEMBERS BUT IN OTHER CLASSES....
> JST LIKE ANY OTHER CAR-CLUB WHR NOT IN IT FOR THE TROPHYS OR MONEY...
> ...




Does anybody know if the ****** on the far left is named curtis?if so whats his screen name.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jun 15 2010, 02:07 AM~17790696
> *Does anybody know if the ****** on the far left is named curtis?if so whats his screen name.
> *


Yeah Thats Him... And He Doesnt Get On Layitlow...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Andres It Was Good Meeting you This Pass Sunday......


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 09:51 PM~17790163
> *Let's go! I'll leave right now!
> *


X2


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup B


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, DOUGHBOY940, 80 Eldog


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wutz good 817!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 14 2010, 10:51 PM~17790151
> * Nice homie...I think mine is for sale. I have a friend selling a 64. I'll know more this week.  :x:
> *


What???For sale nnnoooooo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 14 2010, 08:35 PM~17787795
> *COME PICK IT UP HOMIE YOU CAN BORROW IT THIS WEEKEND... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, Lil_Jesse, artisticdream63, FORTWORTHAZTEC

What Popin Homies???


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 06:10 AM~17791533
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, Lil_Jesse, artisticdream63, FORTWORTHAZTEC
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin: JST GETTIN READY FOR ANOTHER HARD DAY WORKIN IN THE A/C... LMAO


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 15 2010, 09:13 AM~17791556
> *:uh:  :biggrin: JST GETTIN READY FOR ANOTHER HARD DAY WORKIN IN THE A/C... LMAO
> *


LOL Me To... I Have My Regal With Me Today My Dodge Truck Is A Pcs Of Crap.. But Hey Love Cruisin In The Regal.. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 06:16 AM~17791578
> *LOL Me To... I Have My Regal With Me Today My Dodge Truck Is A Pcs Of Crap.. But Hey Love Cruisin In The Regal.. :biggrin:
> *


I DROVE MINE YESTERDAY... MY WIFE HAD A DR VISIT... I LOVE IT... ESPECIALLY ON THE FREE-WAY... :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 15 2010, 09:05 AM~17791496
> *What???For sale nnnoooooo!!! :biggrin:
> *


:yes: For the right price, everything is for sale. :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 15 2010, 07:18 AM~17791595
> *I DROVE MINE YESTERDAY... MY WIFE HAD A DR VISIT... I LOVE IT... ESPECIALLY ON THE FREE-WAY... :biggrin:
> *


I heard that I love driving my ride


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 15 2010, 07:21 AM~17791613
> *:yes: For the right price, everything is for sale. :biggrin:
> *


Very true homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 15 2010, 07:28 AM~17791651
> *I heard that I love driving my ride
> *


What's up Mr. Thomas


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 07:10 AM~17791533
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, Lil_Jesse, artisticdream63, FORTWORTHAZTEC
> 
> ...


My day off just chilling at home And you bro?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC+Jun 15 2010, 09:18 AM~17791595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just Trying To Make A Dollar Outof 15 Cents :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 15 2010, 09:47 AM~17791757
> *Sup Loco
> *


hi matt... :tongue:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 15 2010, 07:53 AM~17791785
> *hi matt... :tongue:
> *


Sup my brotha......


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 15 2010, 07:36 AM~17791699
> *What's up Mr. Thomas
> *


What's up homie were you been hiding


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 15 2010, 09:47 AM~17791757
> *Sup Loco
> *


Sup Matt?? I Like That Grease Monkey Chic... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*MORE NEW PICS FROM THE SHOW.... *



http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...albumId=1493548


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*SATURDAY SHOW JUNE 19th Looks Like There FREE!!


Car Show At <span style=\'color:blue\'>Art's Tires 2800 E Belknap St, Fort Worth 76111 This Saturday From 12-4 FREE Food Drinks Just Show Up...



Car Show At El Chico's 7621 Blvd Richland Hills, 76118 This Saturday FROM 
4-8 PM Door Prizes, Buffet, FREE Just Show Up</span>*


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up foritos ! Where's all the homies at ?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jun 15 2010, 10:48 AM~17792558
> *What's up foritos ! Where's all the homies at ?
> *


What gonig homie... Congrats on Best of Show at the First Annual ULC / American Legion Car show..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 08:59 AM~17792248
> *Sup Matt?? I Like That Grease Monkey Chic... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 15 2010, 08:21 AM~17791613
> *:yes: For the right price, everything is for sale. :biggrin:
> *


I hear that, I had a rapper at the Los Magnifico car show one time offer me 20g's for my panel truck I told him it's not for sale but if he has 25g's it's his, he came back later and said I'm not kidding I'll give 20 for it, I told when you get another 5g's come back, like I said it ain't for but if come at me with 25g's it's yours..
Needless to say he never came back and good thing I had kust finished up at the time and my wife would have kicked my ass.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 15 2010, 09:54 AM~17792595
> *What gonig homie... Congrats on Best of Show at the First Annual ULC / American Legion Car show..
> *


Thanks homie John ! It was a good show but dam it was hott !!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Big Mike$


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rollin 64


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco were are the trow back Jams?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 15 2010, 12:58 PM~17793096
> *Sup Loco were are the trow back Jams and cartoons?
> *


 :0 

c-gKF6XFolI&feature=related


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 15 2010, 12:34 PM~17792907
> *Sup $Big Mike$
> *


Whats up playa! 















5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: $Money Mike$, artisticdream63, low65, 80 Eldog




:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juanito


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

WHAT IT DEW TEXAS BROTHERS TTT FROM THE CITY OF LAREDO TEXAS


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 15 2010, 11:11 AM~17793248
> *Whats up playa!
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: $Money Mike$, artisticdream63, low65, 80 Eldog
> ...


Same ol shit brotha all work no play :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 15 2010, 01:41 PM~17793546
> *WHAT IT DEW TEXAS BROTHERS TTT FROM THE CITY OF LAREDO TEXAS
> *


Whats Popin HOTSHOT Is It Hot Down South???


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Im down like james brown!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jun 15 2010, 02:21 PM~17793913
> *Im down like james brown!!
> *



:0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Jun 15 2010, 11:41 AM~17793546
> *WHAT IT DEW TEXAS BROTHERS TTT FROM THE CITY OF LAREDO TEXAS
> *



Sup hotshot! you ever heard of a bloodline of pitbulls down south called thugline??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jun 15 2010, 12:24 PM~17793942
> *Sup hotshot!  you ever heard of a bloodline of pitbulls down south called thugline??
> *



DAAAAAMM MAN THAT WAS QUICK


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jun 15 2010, 02:25 PM~17793945
> *DAAAAAMM MAN THAT WAS QUICK
> *


:sprint:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Wass up to all my foros mejicanos!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 02:43 PM~17794092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 81.7.TX., $Money Mike$, blanco, fortworthmex, PIMPnamedSLICKBACK, TeXaS_ReGaL_85



:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 12:43 PM~17794092
> *
> 
> 
> ...




GOOOOD LORD


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 12:43 PM~17794092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 15 2010, 03:13 PM~17794359
> *:wow:
> *



Sup Jesse What You Doing This Weekend??


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 12:50 PM~17794162
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 01:14 PM~17794364
> *Sup Jesse What You Doing This Weekend??
> *


Not sure what the wife has planned for this weekend I work Saturday but I'm off Sunday! :biggrin: and you bro?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 12:43 PM~17794092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 15 2010, 03:19 PM~17794417
> *Not sure what the wife has planned for this weekend I work Saturday but I'm off Sunday!  :biggrin: and you bro?
> *


Going To Arts For A Bit.. Then To My Sis Lil Boy Bday Party Then To That Car Show In Richland Hills.. After That Headed To A Sweet 16 In Gainsville.. Thats My Saturday.. Mybe Going To Tulsa On Sunday For The Picnic..>Not Sure Tho..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 01:22 PM~17794444
> *Going To Arts For A Bit.. Then To My Sis Lil Boy Bday Party Then To That Car Show In Richland Hills.. After That Headed To A Sweet 16 In Gainsville..  Thats My Saturday.. Mybe Going To Tulsa On Sunday For The Picnic..>Not Sure Tho..
> *


Deom sounds like you gona have a busy weekend do you have fam in Gainesville too?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jun 15 2010, 06:28 AM~17791651
> *I heard that I love driving my ride
> *


YO ARE WE STILL DOIN THAT SWITCH? :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 15 2010, 03:33 PM~17794570
> *Sup Oso
> *


AINT SHIT... WHATS THA DEAL??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 15 2010, 03:28 PM~17794514
> *Deom sounds like you gona have a busy weekend do you have fam in Gainesville too?
> *



Just Homies


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 01:35 PM~17794584
> *Just Homies
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 15 2010, 03:37 PM~17794600
> *
> *


You Want Some Of this Jesse???


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 01:38 PM~17794606
> *You Want Some Of this Jesse???
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Already had some!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 15 2010, 03:41 PM~17794622
> *:wow: Already had some!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :boink: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 15 2010, 03:28 PM~17794514
> *Deom sounds like you gona have a busy weekend do you have fam in Gainesville too?
> *



I do!!!!!!! The Sweeet 15 is for my homies daughter that we all took her and her click to the prom. I be goin up there to. low65 goin too.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 15 2010, 03:44 PM~17794646
> *I do!!!!!!! The Sweeet 15 is for my homies daughter that we all took her and her click to the prom.  I be goin up there to. low65 goin too.
> *


  What Time You Headed Up There Money Mike??


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 15 2010, 01:44 PM~17794646
> *I do!!!!!!! The Sweeet 15 is for my homies daughter that we all took her and her click to the prom.  I be goin up there to. low65 goin too.
> *


I hardly go down there only for family things there's really not much to do there but vit might just be cus I don't know anyone else besides my wife's family :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 01:43 PM~17794643
> *:boink:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


And it was awesome!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 01:38 PM~17794606
> *You Want Some Of this Jesse???
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 15 2010, 03:49 PM~17794698
> *And it was awesome!!! :biggrin:
> *


You Know The DRill Pics Or Didnt Happen :roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 02:09 PM~17794871
> *You Know The DRill Pics Or  Didnt Happen :roflmao:
> *


Even better I have the video!! :biggrin: 























J/k :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 15 2010, 04:16 PM~17794924
> *Even better I have the video!!  :biggrin:
> J/k :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :drama: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 02:20 PM~17794952
> *:0  :drama:  :biggrin:
> *


Post some old pics Alex of shows and events


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 15 2010, 04:24 PM~17794979
> *Post some old pics Alex of shows and events
> *



Not Really An Event Or Show Its A Clip Couple Years Back At My Rancho

View My Video


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Heres The Engine For My 61 Rag..*


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 01:43 PM~17794092
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was up loco


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 15 2010, 01:33 PM~17794020
> *Sup Macias
> *


nothiin much big homie just tryin to stay cool in the hot ass weather, and you???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*This is How Its Going to Look When Its Done..*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Jun 15 2010, 04:32 PM~17795057
> *was up loco
> *


Chillin How Bout You???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 03:37 PM~17795089
> *This is How Its Going to Look When Its Done..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 03:38 PM~17795095
> *Chillin How Bout You???
> *


working :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Jun 15 2010, 04:45 PM~17795139
> *working  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## low65 (Oct 7, 2007)

> I do!!!!!!! The Sweeet 15 is for my homies daughter that we all took her and her click to the prom. I be goin up there to. low65 goin too.
> 
> 
> HAY $$$ MIKE WUT TIME IS WE GOING TO GAINSVILLE


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 02:37 PM~17795089
> *This is How Its Going to Look When Its Done..
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chillen oh yeah


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 02:37 PM~17795089
> *This is How Its Going to Look When Its Done..
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 02:40 PM~17795111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She fine!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> > I do!!!!!!! The Sweeet 15 is for my homies daughter that we all took her and her click to the prom. I be goin up there to. low65 goin too.
> > HAY $$$ MIKE WUT TIME IS WE GOING TO GAINSVILLE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 04:37 PM~17795089
> *This is How Its Going to Look When Its Done..
> 
> 
> ...



Wow thats gonna be nice homie!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 03:46 PM~17794662
> *  What Time You Headed Up There Money Mike??
> *



it starts at 4 i think??? if so i will roll up there round 2 and chill at my moms until 4pm.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 03:37 PM~17795089
> *This is How Its Going to Look When Its Done..
> 
> 
> ...


Bad idea :twak: dont put that motor in your car. Sell it to me for my 65 :h5:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Good choice Alex :worship:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 04:40 PM~17795111
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic loco I hope to get A 61 Rag top later down the road if they still up for sale Very hard to find this jewels now days!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jun 15 2010, 02:37 PM~17795086
> *nothiin much big homie just tryin to stay cool in the hot ass weather, and you???
> *


Just been workin bro savin sone $ for the Elco had a few set backs but back on track now


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats good Turtle, Raymond and the rest of the 817 crew


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61, _*Texas Massacre, *_artisticdream63
WHTS UP CHRIS... HEY ASK SIMON ABOUT THE PICS HE TOOK AT THE MAJESTIX PIC-NIC... I HAVENT SEEN THEM... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Jun 15 2010, 07:01 PM~17796500-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 15 2010, 06:17 PM~17797120
> *Wats good Turtle, Raymond and the rest of the 817 crew
> *


What's up homie ! Just chilling inside in the a/c cuz its to dam hot outside ! What's up to all the rest of the homies too !


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 15 2010, 07:18 PM~17797126
> *:biggrin:
> *


Who did the rear end on your car?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jun 15 2010, 05:49 PM~17796902
> *Nice Pic loco I hope to get A 61 Rag top later down the road if they still up for sale Very hard to find this jewels now days!
> *


Very hard to find specialy with a piink bikini .... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 15 2010, 06:19 PM~17797136
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61, Texas Massacre, artisticdream63
> WHTS UP CHRIS... HEY ASK SIMON ABOUT THE PICS HE TOOK AT THE MAJESTIX PIC-NIC... I HAVENT SEEN THEM... :biggrin:
> *


Man I have not seen them either I have been bugging him about them he said he got a good pic of you I will try to get them.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 02:37 PM~17795089
> *This is How Its Going to Look When Its Done..
> 
> 
> ...


348 or 409?


----------



## skidz (Sep 6, 2007)

sorry its late posting guys, here are my wifes pics from epic cruise... everyone showed a lot of love and we really enjoyed it...http://s1011.photobucket.com/albums/af237/skidzilla/epic/


----------



## skidz (Sep 6, 2007)

http://s1011.photobucket.com/albums/af237/skidzilla/epic/


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skidz_@Jun 15 2010, 11:01 PM~17798649
> *sorry its late posting guys, here are my wifes pics from epic cruise... everyone showed a lot of love and we really enjoyed it...http://s1011.photobucket.com/albums/af237/skidzilla/epic/
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Alot Of Nice Pics Homie.. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skidz_@Jun 15 2010, 11:01 PM~17798656
> *http://s1011.photobucket.com/albums/af237/skidzilla/epic/
> *


I saw her taking pics. was wondering who she was.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jun 15 2010, 10:58 PM~17798599
> *348 or 409?
> *


348...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 15 2010, 11:11 PM~17798819
> *I saw her taking pics. was wondering who she was.
> *


X2


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Skidz. Good meeting you out there. I saw you out at Joe's too. Glad you made it.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 11:11 PM~17798811
> *Alot Of Nice Pics Homie.. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one Skidz. Cool pic Alex.:thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 02:43 PM~17794092
> *
> 
> 
> ...











Ahyy wey :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 05:24 AM~17801876
> *Good Morning
> *


 X817 :420:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 15 2010, 09:13 PM~17798845
> *348...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Wednesday.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 15 2010, 11:30 PM~17799129
> *Thanks Skidz. Good meeting you out there. I saw you out at Joe's too. Glad you made it.
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lil Sam Six Flags Rejects Man with Topless Tattoo 

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/dpp/news/061510-si...-topless-tattoo


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 10:06 AM~17802753
> *Lil Sam  Six Flags Rejects Man with Topless Tattoo
> 
> http://www.myfoxdfw.com/dpp/news/061510-si...-topless-tattoo
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: I seen that last nite on the news!! I menber getting rejected at 6 flags for my shirts!! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Whats up dudes....uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 16 2010, 12:37 AM~17800130
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pero mira k culo!!! :boink:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 16 2010, 10:18 AM~17802834
> *Pero mira k culo!!! :boink:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Sup alex


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I have to use the image screening at work. cant see any pics.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 10:06 AM~17802753
> *Lil Sam  Six Flags Rejects Man with Topless Tattoo
> 
> http://www.myfoxdfw.com/dpp/news/061510-si...-topless-tattoo
> *


THATS GOTTA BE SAM TORRES'S SON RIGHT??


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 15 2010, 07:01 PM~17796991
> *Just been workin bro savin sone $ for the Elco had a few set backs but back on track now
> *


orale no pos que bueno bro cant wait to see the elco again


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 16 2010, 08:42 AM~17803011
> *THATS GOTTA BE SAM TORRES'S SON RIGHT??
> *


no is his dad fool lol :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Jun 16 2010, 10:21 AM~17802866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jun 16 2010, 10:06 AM~17802753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 16 2010, 12:30 PM~17803910
> *thats bullshit! i mean kids are gonna see tats like that if they go to any other place...
> yea my dad too we went to six flags in houston a long time ago...he was pissed
> :yes:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 12:32 PM~17803931
> *:werd:
> *


PM Sent


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 12:32 PM~17803931
> *:werd:
> *


:wave:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

*Registration: $10.00 (Cars, Trucks, SUV's & Motorcycles) / $5.00 (Bikes)*


This will be an annual event and we are aiming at making it one of the best small local club hosted event you will attend. We are having classes from 59-Older, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's & 00's and 12 best of trophies. You dont want to miss out. It is going to be an afternoon / evening event so it wont be during the hottest time in the day. This is open for all types of cars so bring em all. We are making it a reasonable amount to register to allow everyone the opportunity to represent their respectable clubs, shops, families or themselves. 

We also would like to thank our sponsors (will be modified as more sign on)

Hackshack
JB Kustoms
Envi Clean Hand Car Wash
Munoz Upholstery
Kings Tire
Unique Karz
NOS Energy Drink
SONIC Drive In

Spread the word we are calling out everyone with a show car to bring it... We are promoting this event to all types of genre of the automobile enthusiast community. This will guarantee you will see a bit of everything at our event. From Low Lo's to Hot Rod's to Donks to Mini-Trucks to Big Wheels & Motorcyles to Bicycles... 

Tell your friends this is the show they want to be seen at for the summer time. 


If you have any questions please contact me via PM for my number and I will answer any questions or concerns.



-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX



SIMPLY STUNNIN is a proud Member of the


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Not The Best But Hope It'll Do* :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*You Got To Love This SH!T </span>*:roflmao: 






*<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>From : Mrs Elena Fernandez.
Phillipine.
Dear Respected One,
My name is Madam Elena Fernandez. A complete citizen of the Philippines,widow to the late former minister of finance in Philippine who died on 15th of May 2004. My husband fell sick and he was flown to France for treatment but later died of ulcer and he has been buried.
I inherited a total sum of 7.5 million dollars from my late husband, this money which is concealed in a metallic trunk box is deposited with a security and finance company here in Philippine. Due to the instruction I laid down before I deposited the box, that I needed maximum security/safety of my consignment and no body nor government organization can trace the where about of the box until I am ready and prepare to claim it. for this reason the security company used their diplomatic means to send the box out of Philippines to Abidjan- Cote d'Ivoire where they have their underground secrete vault.
This deposit was coded under a secret arrangement as a family treasure.This means that the security company does not know the content of this trunk box that was sent from the Philippine to Abidjan- Cote d'Ivoire under a diplomatic coverage for safe keeping.
My main purpose of sending you this mail is because of the way I found you and perhaps trustworthy to give you this priority of shipping the box of money to any address that you think is very secure and save in your country with your percentage of which we shall chat on soon.
In fact, since the death of my husband, his brothers has been seriously chasing me around with constant treats, trying to suppress me so that they might have the documents of his landed properties and confiscate them.They have successfully collected all his properties, yet they never stopped there,they told me to surrender all bank account of my late husband,which I did, but I never disclose to them this deposit with the security company in Abidjan-Cote d'Ivoire, because this is where my future and destiny lies upon.
The family of my late husband never aware of the secret existence of this deposit which I made with the security company and they can never be aware of it Out of fear of my late husbands family, and when the situation becomes uncontrollable because of pressure on me from the Government of the Philippines,I decide to look for a trustworthy person who could assist me retrieve this box of money from the security company for onward lodgement into his account for the purpose of future investment. Consider my situation as a widow and come to my rescue please i beg of you with all honesty.
I have discussed with the security company and they have agreed to dispatch this consignment to you in your country by diplomatic courier services mission as part of thier shippment services to clients worldwide.Please contact me urgently upon your acceptance so that we can discuss how to go about this transaction speedily and accomplished it.
Thanking you in anticipation of your very kind and humane gesture and lookingforward to hearing considerably from you,this wishing you all the best and God blessings.
E-MAIL: ([email protected])
Thanks and kind regards,
Madam Elena Fernandez.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

i emailed her already. sorry Alex i beat you to the treasure. HA !... I told her we would to the next epic cruise to the phillipines... aver si se anima..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 16 2010, 04:00 PM~17805757
> *i emailed her already. sorry Alex i beat you to the treasure. HA !... I told her we would to the next epic cruise to the phillipines... aver si se anima..
> *


Make Sure You Take Pics And Vids :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Texas Massacre


:wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 02:53 PM~17805670
> *You Got To Love This SH!T  </span>:roflmao:
> 
> <span style=\'font-family:Times\'>From : Mrs Elena Fernandez.
> ...


Beleive it or not we had some dumb ass in one of the clubs fall for this, he borrowed 2g's from one of the members and used his car as colateral.. Needless to say he never got the money or his car back..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 01:07 PM~17804717
> *Not The Best But Hope It'll Do :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video Alex...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1795949189.html
rag!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 16 2010, 08:17 PM~17808929
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1795949189.html
> rag!
> *



:wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 16 2010, 09:28 PM~17809019
> *:wow:
> *


thats what I said. where the ballers at?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 16 2010, 09:35 PM~17809074
> *thats what I said. where the ballers at?
> *


Wonder if it's worth trading for the Regal???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 16 2010, 10:01 PM~17809442
> *Wonder if it's worth trading for the Regal???
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 16 2010, 10:01 PM~17809442
> *Wonder if it's worth trading for the Regal???
> *


Mna if you pull that off your the man. that rag is well worth the trade.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 16 2010, 02:07 PM~17804717
> *Not The Best But Hope It'll Do :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


nice video alex..good choice on the music..thats what i roll to  :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 16 2010, 04:50 PM~17807459
> *Beleive it or not we had some dumb ass in one of the clubs fall for this, he borrowed 2g's from one of the members and used his car as colateral.. Needless to say he never got the money or his car back..
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

QUOTE(Homie Styln @ Jun 16 2010, 04:50 PM) 
Beleive it or not we had some dumb ass in one of the clubs fall for this, he borrowed 2g's from one of the members and used his car as colateral.. Needless to say he never got the money or his car back.
==========================================


> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jun 16 2010, 09:21 PM~17809554
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You remember...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 16 2010, 10:14 PM~17809527
> *Mna if you pull that off your the man. that rag is well worth the trade.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: theoso8, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, ENOUGH SAID, artisticdream63



:twak: :twak: :twak: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Oso, Raymond and Texas Regal


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 16 2010, 10:47 PM~17809832
> *Wat it dew Oso, Raymond and Texas Regal*


Whats up homies! :wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 16 2010, 10:47 PM~17809832
> *Wat it dew Oso, Raymond and Texas Regal
> *


CHILLIN HOMIE... WHATS GOING DOWN??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Jun 16 2010, 10:01 PM~17809442-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Bet He Thought He'd Be A Rich Man... Sure He Didnt Tell No one At First.. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420: Damn I drank to much beer last nite!! :yessad:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 16 2010, 10:14 PM~17809527
> *
> *


What happened to your facebook?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jun 17 2010, 08:48 AM~17813187-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He Posted Up Porn And Got Kicked Off??? :cheesy:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

Estilo's Father's Day Picnic


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 16 2010, 09:17 PM~17808929
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1795949189.html
> rag!
> *




:0


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 16 2010, 10:45 PM~17809806
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: theoso8, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, ENOUGH SAID, artisticdream63
> 
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :ninja:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*SATURDAY SHOW JUNE 19th Looks Like There FREE!!


Car Show At <span style=\'color:blue\'>Art's Tires 2800 E Belknap St, Fort Worth 76111 This Saturday From 12-4 FREE Food Drinks Just Show Up...



Car Show At El Chico's 7621 Blvd Richland Hills, 76118 This Saturday FROM 
4-8 PM Door Prizes, Buffet, FREE Just Show Up</span>*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 17 2010, 10:12 AM~17813751
> *Estilo's Father's Day Picnic
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Macias, artisticdream63



whats up foo!!!! arent you suppose to be workin???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 17 2010, 06:52 AM~17812967
> *:wow: Dont Do It.... J/K
> Thanks John
> Thanks Germain..  I'll Hit You Up Later Today...
> ...


After about a month, we never saw him again.. We tried to tell him not to do it..
He has a pretty clean 80 coupe de'ville..


----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 17 2010, 01:33 PM~17815681
> *After about a month, we never saw him again.. We tried to tell him not to do it..
> He has a pretty clean 80 coupe de'ville..
> *











NO MAS NO :tears: :tears: :tears: TONIGHT WHEN THEY WIN


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone have a set of 2 wing swept recessed knockoffs for sale! new or nice! LMK!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8cutdog6_@Jun 17 2010, 11:25 AM~17816098
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 17 2010, 03:29 PM~17816604
> *Anyone have a set of 2 wing swept recessed knockoffs for sale! new or nice! LMK!!
> *


Cancel Found some!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 17 2010, 10:38 AM~17814579
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:


> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 17 2010, 09:33 AM~17813928
> *:0
> *


 :wow: all u carlos


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

GO LAKERS!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 17 2010, 07:52 AM~17812967
> *Thanks Germain..  I'll Hit You Up Later Today...  *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ANYONE WITH A G BODY PARTS CAR AROUND??IM LOOKING FOR THE AC COMPRESSOR HOSE SHOWN BELOW..FROM MY UNDERSTANDING A V6 FITS AS WELL..THIS ONE CAME OFF A V8 CUTLASS SUPREME..REGAL, MONTE MIGHT BE THE SAME


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

1 more hour


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 17 2010, 05:45 PM~17818293
> *GO LAKERS!!!!!
> *


Hope those bitches don't choke... Let's see if Kobe can win another without Shack Daddy or was last year just a fluke..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 17 2010, 08:32 AM~17813493
> *:0
> He Posted Up Porn And Got Kicked Off??? :cheesy:
> *


Porn, where's the porn... :wow:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 17 2010, 09:49 PM~17819561
> *Hope those bitches don't choke... Let's see if Kobe can win another without Shack Daddy or was last year just a fluke..
> *



looks like he choked. don't look good.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 17 2010, 08:53 PM~17819591
> *looks like he choked.  don't look good.
> *


Will we be wearing hats of pride or hats of shame after the game...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 17 2010, 09:49 PM~17819989
> *Will we be wearing hats of pride or hats of shame after the game...
> *


Were wearing Hat's of pride tomorrow... :biggrin:


----------



## Freelance Photo (Aug 15, 2003)

Im late.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Freelance Photo_@Jun 17 2010, 11:14 PM~17820324
> *Im late.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic


----------



## Freelance Photo (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## Freelance Photo (Aug 15, 2003)

IMG]http://www.simonlopez.com/flag_pole_park/flag_pole_8261.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Freelance Photo (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## Freelance Photo (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## Freelance Photo (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## Freelance Photo (Aug 15, 2003)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 17 2010, 09:07 AM~17813310
> *What happened to your facebook?
> *


Nothin wht?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 17 2010, 11:41 PM~17820718
> *Nothin wht?
> *


Na, this morning I tried to hit you up...but you're there now...not sure what happened. :loco:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 17 2010, 11:44 PM~17820754
> *Na, this morning I tried to hit you up...but you're there now...not sure what happened.  :loco:
> *


lol dunno


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 17 2010, 04:59 PM~17818388
> *ANYONE WITH A G BODY PARTS CAR AROUND??IM LOOKING FOR THE AC COMPRESSOR HOSE SHOWN BELOW..FROM MY UNDERSTANDING A V6 FITS AS WELL..THIS ONE CAME OFF A V8 CUTLASS SUPREME..REGAL, MONTE MIGHT BE THE SAME
> 
> 
> ...


I TOOK MINE OFF JUST LET ME LOOK FOR IT...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 18 2010, 01:51 AM~17821723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Good pics Simon!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Those Are Some Nice Pics Freelance...  










JUan I Got Your Trunk Lid At Me House...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

TGIF!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 18 2010, 08:05 AM~17822499
> *TGIF!!
> *


 :run:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 18 2010, 08:10 AM~17822523
> *:run:
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2010, 08:42 AM~17822659
> *x2
> *


You Work Today?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 8cutdog6 (Jun 13, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Freelance Photo_@Jun 17 2010, 09:34 PM~17820616
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Jun 18 2010, 01:17 AM~17821560
> *I TOOK MINE OFF JUST LET ME LOOK FOR IT...
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Good Photography going on in here!!!!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 18 2010, 08:43 AM~17822673
> *You Work Today?
> *


Yeah Im working now


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2010, 10:35 AM~17823296
> *Yeah Im working now
> *


I get off at 8 alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2010, 10:37 AM~17823313
> *I get off at 8 alex
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Nevermind on the ac compressor hose... I found it at ab's


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 18 2010, 11:44 AM~17823798
> *Nevermind on the ac compressor hose... I found it at ab's
> *


WHATS AB'S?? I NEED THE BRACKET THAT HOLDS TH AC COMPRESSOR IN PLACE... FOR MY ELCO


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Thats ab's wrecking yard.. Its off 30 and riverside they got alot of g bodys out there but i didnt see el caminos, they also got a real clean cutlass euro clip for 400


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 18 2010, 12:06 PM~17823929
> *Thats ab's wrecking yard.. Its off 30 and riverside they got alot of g bodys out there but i didnt see el caminos, they also got a real clean cutlass euro clip for 400
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes sir. I heard about the euro.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

now im ready to roll in this heat with my kids...the ac is working hella good


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

oh yeah


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 18 2010, 02:59 PM~17825312
> *now im ready to roll in this heat with my kids...the ac is working hella good
> *


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 18 2010, 02:59 PM~17825312
> *now im ready to roll in this heat with my kids...the ac is working hella good *


Did you fix it yourself bro? or you got someone to do it? i need to fix mine gets to damn hot out there


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Jun 18 2010, 05:00 PM~17826154
> *Did you fix it yourself bro? or you got someone to do it? i need to fix mine gets to damn hot out there
> *


it originally had r12 in it..so when i got my intake and valve covers fixed..i guess the people that fixed it fucked up the upper hose to the compressor so it all leaked out..so i tried puttin some r134 in it with the adapters i bought and it leaked it all out again..so today i went to the junkyard and got the ac hose and then i went back to autozone and got me 3 cans of r134 freon and put em in there and its working really good now..i did it all my self  

whats wrong with yours????


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 18 2010, 05:22 PM~17826369
> *it originally had r12 in it..so when i got my intake and valve covers fixed..i guess the people that fixed it fucked up the upper hose to the compressor so it all leaked out..so i tried puttin some r134 in it with the adapters i bought and it leaked it all out again..so today i went to the junkyard and got the ac hose and then i went back to autozone and got me 3 cans of r134 freon and put em in there and its working really good now..i did it all my self
> 
> whats wrong with yours????
> *


:thumbsup: That's way better than taking it in.

I wonder if mine has been converted...it sweats ALOT on the condenser, so I'm guessing it needs freon, but I may just take it in to get serviced. :dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 18 2010, 04:58 PM~17826662
> *:thumbsup: That's way better than taking it in.
> 
> I wonder if mine has been converted...it sweats ALOT on the condenser, so I'm guessing it needs freon, but I may just take it in to get serviced. :dunno:
> *


Had a leak in pipe com'n out of the condenser on the Impala, just got the pipe fixed, it now blowing cold again.. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 18 2010, 07:09 PM~17827207
> *Had a leak in pipe com'n out of the condenser on the Impala, just got the pipe fixed, it now blowing cold again.. :biggrin:
> *


Mine blows so cold I have to keep a blanket in the Regal for the kids. I love it COLD!!! hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 18 2010, 07:26 PM~17827310
> *Mine blows so cold I have to keep a blanket in the Regal for the kids. I love it COLD!!!  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


mine blows so cold i have to turn the heater on afterwards to warm down a little :happysad:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 18 2010, 05:22 PM~17826369
> *it originally had r12 in it..so when i got my intake and valve covers fixed..i guess the people that fixed it fucked up the upper hose to the compressor so it all leaked out..so i tried puttin some r134 in it with the adapters i bought and it leaked it all out again..so today i went to the junkyard and got the ac hose and then i went back to autozone and got me 3 cans of r134 freon and put em in there and its working really good now..i did it all my self  whats wrong with yours????*


Mines already been converted just last summer my compressor locked up all the sudden when i turn my ac on it would squeak real bad and my car would die so i just cut the belt but it blows n everything i was told my ac compressor locked up cause i was low on freon and that causes compressors to lock up?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

cliff notes from the meeting. unable to attend.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2010, 10:57 PM~17828790
> *cliff notes from the meeting. unable to attend.
> *


X2 had to work late  .


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 18 2010, 02:59 PM~17825312
> *now im ready to roll in this heat with my kids...the ac is working hella good
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 18 2010, 10:57 PM~17828790
> *cliff notes from the meeting. unable to attend.
> *


Art's Tire - FREE
El Chico - FREE

That's all I heard. I'll be at El Chico...oh and Estilo Picnic tomorrow for Father's Day.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Father's Day Homies!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Happy Fathers Day Peeps


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY!!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy Fathers day to all the Dad's out there..


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

FELIZ DIA DEL PADRE!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY EVERY1


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew homies


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 20 2010, 05:08 PM~17839891
> *wat it dew homies
> *


_*Que pasa Mr. Joe T.. Hope you had a GoodTimes FATHER'S DAY homie and that also goes for the FORT WORTH Father's as well...*_ :wave: :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What's up Foros! Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads and the single moms that do it all. And to all the men who ARE dads who didn't have to be .


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Hope Everyone Had A Good Fathers Day ....*


 

Its Monday Back To Work.... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> HAPPY FATHERS DAY EVERY1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

SUP FOROS!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Anyone Get Any Pics Of Art's Tire Show Or El Chico's Show??? * :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2010, 06:36 AM~17843620
> *Anyone Get Any Pics Of Art's Tire Show Or El Chico's Show???  :0
> *


X817 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> *Here for the ULA, ULC, and our LayItLow friends. I will only leave this link open to the first 40 or so that pre-register using this (the remaining spots will be saved for Lamesa and Waco). *
> 
> Dallas Pre-Registration ($40 - 2 passes)


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2010, 06:36 AM~17843620
> *Anyone Get Any Pics Of Art's Tire Show Or El Chico's Show???  :0
> *


 wats up loco 61 thanks homie for the tire :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jun 21 2010, 09:53 AM~17844003
> *wats up loco 61  thanks homie for the tire  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


No Problem Lil Homie... uffin: You Guys Go To The Lake Yesterday??


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2010, 08:04 AM~17844057
> *No Problem Lil Homie...  uffin:  You Guys Go To The Lake Yesterday??
> *



HELL NAW HOMIE OSO BE STUNNIN :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 21 2010, 12:16 PM~17844865
> *HELL NAW HOMIE OSO BE STUNNIN :biggrin:
> *


DID YOU GO PUTO????? NO... SO SHUT UP B4 I TELL UR GIRL AND YOU GET PUT ON BLAZER RESTICTION!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 20 2010, 07:08 PM~17841429
> *What's up Foros! Happy Fathers Day to all the Dads and the single moms that do it all.  And to all the men who ARE  dads who didn't have to be .
> *


moneymike hit me up i got those panels you been lookin for.. i got the left side and 3 piece of the right side... there your just hoit me up when you wanna come by my shop.... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 21 2010, 01:37 PM~17845524
> *moneymike hit me up i got those panels you been lookin for.. i got the left side and 3 piece of the right side... there your just hoit me up when you wanna come by my shop.... :biggrin:
> *



Wow! Thx bro!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I need some paint!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 21 2010, 03:56 PM~17846558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 21 2010, 12:16 PM~17844865
> *HELL NAW HOMIE OSO BE STUNNIN :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 21 2010, 03:56 PM~17846558
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 21 2010, 04:11 PM~17846707
> *:wow: :thumbsup:
> *


Sup Jesse?? Hey You Get Any Pics Of El Chicos?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jun 21 2010, 04:02 PM~17846617-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying to get on yalls level!! :cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 21 2010, 04:21 PM~17846783
> *Trying to get on yalls level!!  :cheesy:
> *


:wow: I'm still trying Bro...long way to go.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2010, 04:13 PM~17846716
> *Sup Jesse?? Hey You Get Any Pics Of El Chicos?
> *


Sabes que, I think my daughter did...let me check. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 21 2010, 04:23 PM~17846800
> *Sabes que, I think my daughter did...let me check. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 21 2010, 04:21 PM~17846783
> *Trying to get on yalls level!!  :cheesy:
> *


Hey Aleast Your Driving Yours Mine Is Settin In The Garage Collecting Dust...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2010, 04:25 PM~17846822
> *
> *


I wish I got a pic of Fernando kicking that baby. :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 21 2010, 04:27 PM~17846844
> *I wish I got a pic of Fernando kicking that baby. :wow:
> *


 :0 :buttkick:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2010, 04:26 PM~17846838
> *Hey Aleast Your Driving Yours Mine Is Settin In The Garage Collecting Dust...
> *


That dust collector looks hella good tho!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 21 2010, 04:27 PM~17846852
> *That dust collector looks hella good tho!!
> *


 :run:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> > *Here for the ULA, ULC, and our LayItLow friends. I will only leave this link open to the first 40 or so that pre-register using this (the remaining spots will be saved for Lamesa and Waco). *
> >
> > Dallas Pre-Registration ($40 - 2 passes)
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2010, 04:27 PM~17846851
> *:0  :buttkick:
> *


:yes: But it's probably not the way you're thinking. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 21 2010, 04:32 PM~17846880
> *:yes: But it's probably not the way you're thinking. :biggrin:
> *


Wanted To Play Football.???.. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2010, 04:33 PM~17846895
> *Wanted To Play Football.???..  :biggrin:
> *


Speaking of Fernando...who's going to the Street Life Picnic this Saturday?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Anyone go to Smokey's BBQ show..??? I went to the Estillo picnic for a couple of hours...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 21 2010, 04:35 PM~17846908
> *Speaking of Fernando...who's going to the Street Life Picnic this Saturday?
> *


I'll Be There For Sure..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 21 2010, 04:36 PM~17846913
> *Anyone go to Smokey's BBQ show..???  I went to the Estillo picnic for a couple of hours...
> *



Yesterday I Stayed Home In Bed All Day.... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81.7.TX., 817LoLo

Sup Daniel!!


----------



## 817LoLo (Jul 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 21 2010, 02:39 PM~17846940
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 81.7.TX., 817LoLo
> 
> ...


whats up dre???? :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2010, 04:13 PM~17846716
> *Sup Jesse?? Hey You Get Any Pics Of El Chicos?
> *


We showed up late and by the time we came out from eating alot of people were leaving. But I did get these 3.

My daughter liked this lady's Mustang. She said if I don't give the her the Regal she wants a Mustang.


















And the Regal got the "Weirdos" Club Pick.









I JUST FOUND THESE ONE ON THEIR FACEBOOK PAGE:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I will be at the street life show as well. Maybe just for a bit though


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2010, 04:56 PM~17847084
> *I will be at the street life show as well. Maybe just for a bit though
> *


You off work this Saturday Homie?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 21 2010, 04:50 PM~17847019
> *We showed up late and by the time we came out from eating alot of people were leaving. But I did get these 3.
> 
> My daughter liked this lady's Mustang. She said if I don't give the her the Regal she wants a Mustang.
> ...


Congrats Jesse... Hope You Guys Had A Good Time... So Whats The Story On Fernando Kicking Lill Kids?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 21 2010, 04:36 PM~17846913
> *Anyone go to Smokey's BBQ show..???  I went to the Estillo picnic for a couple of hours...
> *


I saw the ride Homie, but you were no where to be found. You must have found some shade and wouldn't come out. :biggrin:

I was there at Kiest for a little more than an hour and I had to go do the family thing.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2010, 04:56 PM~17847084
> *I will be at the street life show as well. Maybe just for a bit though
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2010, 04:57 PM~17847099
> *Congrats Jesse... Hope You Guys Had A Good Time... So Whats The Story On Fernando Kicking Lill Kids?
> *


Yeah, we got free sodas and 20% off our ticket for the club, so that was cool. 

Fernando, played this game and he had to kick this big muneca. I went over there and I showed up just in time to see him give a patada to the doll and watched it go airborne. :biggrin: It was pretty funny.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 21 2010, 04:35 PM~17846908
> *Speaking of Fernando...who's going to the Street Life Picnic this Saturday?
> *


ITS THIS SATURDAY???? WHERES THE FLYER????? :wow:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 21 2010, 05:02 PM~17847137
> *ITS THIS SATURDAY???? :wow:
> *


:yes: See you there! :biggrin: I'm gonna have our new banner out there...thanks Oso!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 21 2010, 05:03 PM~17847143
> *:yes: See you there! :biggrin: I'm gonna have our new banner out there...thanks Oso!!!
> *


YOUR WELCOME SIR...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 21 2010, 01:37 PM~17845524
> *moneymike hit me up i got those panels you been lookin for.. i got the left side and 3 piece of the right side... there your just hoit me up when you wanna come by my shop.... :biggrin:
> *


Think I got ur # I sent u a message. Here's my # 9407271730. Jus call me incase I don't have the right #. thx bro.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 21 2010, 10:55 AM~17845195
> *DID YOU GO PUTO????? NO... SO SHUT UP B4 I TELL UR GIRL AND YOU GET PUT ON BLAZER RESTICTION!!!
> *


U MEAN UR BABY MOMMA PUTO... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 21 2010, 04:56 PM~17847087
> *You off work this Saturday Homie?
> *


most likely


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

Can someone call Fernando from Street Life in tell him to 
call Lucio 817-829-7993....Thanx Guys...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2010, 10:12 PM~17850156
> *:biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 21 2010, 10:12 PM~17850156
> *:biggrin:
> *


when I find a truck I will pick up my trunk lid.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 21 2010, 04:36 PM~17846913
> *Anyone go to Smokey's BBQ show..???  I went to the Estilo picnic for a couple of hours...
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 22 2010, 12:13 AM~17851615
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Mornin everybody!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew money mike


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jun 21 2010, 10:17 PM~17850242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Mike You Didnt Get Any Pics Of That BIG GIRL @ The 15??? :cheesy: That Was On Amazon Looking Chic... Bet You Can Have Lots Of Fun With That... :rofl:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 07:39 AM~17853217
> *Sup Mike You Didnt Get Any Pics Of That BIG GIRL @ The 15??? :cheesy:  That Was On Amazon Looking Chic... Bet You Can Have Lots Of Fun With That... :rofl:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 21 2010, 10:17 PM~17850242
> *when I find a truck I will pick up my trunk lid.
> *


 :uh: Where were u last nite?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Jun 22 2010, 07:44 AM~17853237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## low65 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 05:39 AM~17853217
> *Sup Mike You Didnt Get Any Pics Of That BIG GIRL @ The 15??? :cheesy:  That Was On Amazon Looking Chic... Bet You Can Have Lots Of Fun With That... :rofl:
> *


LMFAO THAT WAS A HUGE B**** ,,, BUT WE WERE ALL LOOKING :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

LA GRAVE SWAP MEET THIS WEEKEND! I WILL BE OUT THEIR BUYING MORE STUFF FOR MY COLLECTION! SO IF YOU SEE ME OUT THERE HOLLA HOMIES. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 08:22 AM~17853361
> *:cheesy:
> :0
> *


QUE ONDA LOCO 61 GOING TO THE SWAP MEET ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by low65_@Jun 22 2010, 08:26 AM~17853372
> *LMFAO  THAT WAS A HUGE B**** ,,,  BUT WE WERE ALL LOOKING  :biggrin:
> *


I Know You Got Some Pics.. I Dont Know How Old She Was But She Was 7 1/2 Feet Tall XXXDs A Huge ASS, Short Skirt And She Kept Hopping Around LOL THose Big Titts Seemed Like They Were About To POp Out.... Now That Was One BIG CHIC You Could Get Wild And Crazy With... :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jun 22 2010, 08:42 AM~17853438
> *QUE ONDA LOCO 61 GOING TO THE SWAP MEET ?
> *


Yeah Im Go For A Bit... .When you Going?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 08:44 AM~17853445
> *Yeah Im Go For A Bit... .When you Going?
> *


BOTH DAYS TO SEE WHATS GOOD! TO HOT TO BE OUT THEIR SELLING SO I AM GOING TO WALK AROUND UNTIL I GET TIRED OR PASS OUT WHICH WVER HAPPENS FIRST! :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 07:23 AM~17853177
> *How About I drop It Off???
> :0
> *


If you want. Ill be home at 7:45


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 22 2010, 08:19 AM~17853353
> *:uh: Where were u last nite?
> *


I just was to tired man. Work was a biatch yesterday. was not in the mood to leave the house.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 22 2010, 08:48 AM~17853470
> *I just was to tired man. Work was a biatch yesterday. was not in the mood to leave the house.
> *


What kind of work you do homie? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Swap meet this weekend? Ill be out there for a bit I need the trim that goes around the tail lights and everything else for my ride. LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Jun 22 2010, 08:46 AM~17853457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jun 22 2010, 08:49 AM~17853478
> *What kind of work you do homie? :biggrin:
> *


http://www.gurus2go.com/
:biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

LATERS HOMIES NEED TO GET BACK TO WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jun 22 2010, 08:52 AM~17853495
> *LATERS HOMIES NEED TO GET BACK TO WORK! :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 22 2010, 08:54 AM~17853508
> *x2
> *


X3 :werd:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 08:43 AM~17853442
> *I Know You Got Some Pics.. I Dont Know How Old She Was But She Was 7 1/2 Feet Tall  XXXDs A Huge ASS, Short Skirt And She Kept Hopping Around LOL THose Big Titts Seemed Like They Were About To POp Out.... Now That Was One BIG CHIC You Could Get Wild And Crazy With...  :roflmao:
> *



I didn't get any pics but I know she woulda been on the " I HOPE SHES 18 TOPIC" That girl was BAD! She will def be the kind that throws U on the bed! Loco.... Have u checked ur camera yet? U might have some of her? And yes we was all lookin. What about the one in the white dress sitting behind you? U could set a drink on that ass! I wish I was young again!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning peeps


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 22 2010, 09:03 AM~17853568
> *I didn't get any pics but I know she woulda been on the  " I HOPE SHES 18 TOPIC"  That girl was BAD! She will def be the kind that throws U on the bed! Loco.... Have u checked ur camera yet? U might have some of her? And yes we was all lookin.  What about the one in the white dress sitting behind you? U could set a drink on that ass! I wish I was young again!
> *


LOL Your Right About Using That Ass As A Arm Rest LOL... :wow: She Kept Bumping It on My Back.... Crazy Big Butt Girl... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 22 2010, 09:55 AM~17853893
> *Morning peeps
> *


Mooooooooooooooorning MATT!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 07:56 AM~17853901
> *Mooooooooooooooorning MATT!
> *


Sup Loco


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 09:56 AM~17853897
> *LOL Your Right About Using That Ass As A Arm Rest LOL...  :wow:  She Kept Bumping It on My Back.... Crazy Big Butt Girl... LOL  :biggrin:
> *



Lmao! We shoulda ttraded places! Sometimes u jus gota share the good things homie! :biggrin: I've been lookin for pics


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 22 2010, 10:55 AM~17854296
> *Lmao! We shoulda ttraded places! Sometimes u jus gota share the good things homie! :biggrin: I've been lookin for pics
> *


You Going To StreetLifes Picnic?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, artisticdream63, jvasquez

Sup Ramon & Jesse??


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 11:03 AM~17854369
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, artisticdream63, jvasquez
> 
> ...


Nada Bro, just chillin', waiting on this database to update so I can finish this project I'm working on. :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Jun 22 2010, 11:09 AM~17854412-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias

Sup Juanito


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 22 2010, 12:14 PM~17855340
> *Sup Macias
> 
> Sup Juanito
> *


hey matt que onda how have you been???


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 11:02 AM~17854356
> *You Going To StreetLifes Picnic?
> *



Ill prolly go for a couple hrs.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 22 2010, 03:09 PM~17856330
> *:wave:
> *


:nicoderm: What's up Jesse? You going to Street Life picnic Saturday?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 22 2010, 03:27 PM~17856483
> *:nicoderm: What's up Jesse? You going to Street Life picnic Saturday?
> *


Jesse And Jesse.... Hey Funny Thing is My Middle Name Is Jesus... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

She hella fine!! :boink:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 22 2010, 04:08 PM~17856792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 22 2010, 04:08 PM~17856792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Just got homie.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 22 2010, 01:27 PM~17856483
> *:nicoderm: What's up Jesse? You going to Street Life picnic Saturday?
> *


I probably will I work Saturday but ill go for a lil. Bit where is it gona Be at?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 01:49 PM~17856646
> *Jesse And Jesse.... Hey Funny Thing is My Middle Name Is Jesus... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Alex Jesus


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup Turtle! Gimme a call bro. 9407271730


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 22 2010, 12:21 PM~17856425
> *Ill prolly go for a  couple hrs.
> *


holla @ me 2morrow...i will be home after 430 come by...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 22 2010, 07:21 PM~17860843
> *Wassup Turtle! Gimme a call bro. 9407271730
> *


gv me 5 min...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 22 2010, 09:43 PM~17860368
> *I probably will I work Saturday but ill go for a lil. Bit where is it gona Be at?
> *


Echo Lake Park


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 22 2010, 09:48 PM~17860413
> *:biggrin: Alex Jesus
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Is This Girl Beautiful YES or NO???? :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 22 2010, 10:32 PM~17861007
> *:uh:  :wow:
> *


You Know You LIke It....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

wuz up foros?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*Looking to hold a poker tournament 20 bones :0 to get in plus a 12 pack of brew to play. Winner takes all and we drink the beer. :biggrin: Who's down and when?*


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 22 2010, 10:42 PM~17861145
> *Looking to hold a poker tournament 20 bones :0 to get in plus a 12 pack of brew to play. Winner takes all and we drink the beer. :biggrin:  Who's down and when?
> *


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Jun 22 2010, 10:46 PM~17861193
> *:0
> *


We can hold it in Lewisville. :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 22 2010, 10:42 PM~17861145
> *Looking to hold a poker tournament 20 bones :0 to get in plus a 12 pack of brew to play. Winner takes all and we drink the beer. :biggrin:  Who's down and when?
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 10:30 PM~17860970
> *Is This Girl Beautiful      YES  or  NO???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



yes with a side of Fuck yeah that girl fine as a muthafu$&*!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 07:34 PM~17861032
> *You Know You LIke It....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 22 2010, 08:25 PM~17860907
> *Echo Lake Park
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 08:26 PM~17860916
> *:cheesy:
> *


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 10:30 PM~17860970
> *Is This Girl Beautiful      YES  or  NO???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 She is all right done better girls very attractive freaks I have messed with!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jun 23 2010, 12:00 AM~17862308
> *She is all right done better girls very attractive freaks I have messed with!
> *


Bad bitches and a shit load of impalas. you set for life


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 08:30 PM~17860970
> *Is This Girl Beautiful      YES  or  NO???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jun 22 2010, 10:00 PM~17862308
> *She is all right done better girls very attractive freaks I have messed with!
> *



Why Thank You I like to Keep the Nicest Stock in Town... But are you forgeting you still owe money on the services you got... or did you think they talked to you cues you had game ! HA !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jun 23 2010, 12:00 AM~17862308
> *She is all right done better girls very attractive freaks I have messed with!
> *


 :drama:


----------



## PIMPnamedSLICKBACK (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 08:30 PM~17860970
> *
> *




AND *YOU* ! STOP STOCKING MY GIRLS ...

YOU GOING TO GET CUT FOOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Jun 23 2010, 09:03 AM~17864309
> *AND YOU !  STOP STOCKING  MY GIRLS ...
> 
> YOU GOING TO GET CUT FOOL
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:run:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by PIMPnamedSLICKBACK_@Jun 23 2010, 07:03 AM~17864309
> *AND YOU !  STOP STOCKING  MY GIRLS ...
> 
> YOU GOING TO GET CUT FOOL
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Blazin Low

Sup Jesse


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

what up peeps  :wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 23 2010, 07:42 AM~17864575
> *Sup Blazin Low
> 
> Sup Jesse
> *


on my break homie! Have u been able to work on the elco homie? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Here Some More Pics Of The ULC Benefit Car Show Taken By The American Legions Post*

http://post516.net/al2010/car10.html


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 23 2010, 07:53 AM~17864634
> *on my break homie! Have u been able to work on the elco homie? :biggrin:
> *


Lil by lil waiting for more stuff to come back from the plater..... Hows the linc?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 23 2010, 07:55 AM~17864647
> *Lil by lil waiting for more stuff to come back from the plater..... Hows the linc?
> *


Same homie just fixing and redoing a few things hopefully ill have it fixed for Saturday :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 22 2010, 08:03 AM~17853568
> *I didn't get any pics but I know she woulda been on the  " I HOPE SHES 18 TOPIC"  That girl was BAD! She will def be the kind that throws U on the bed! Loco.... Have u checked ur camera yet? U might have some of her? And yes we was all lookin.  What about the one in the white dress sitting behind you? U could set a drink on that ass! I wish I was young again!
> *


I need to hang around with you guys more often...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jun 22 2010, 10:30 PM~17860970-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup oscar


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, Marko57

Wat it dew Andres


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 23 2010, 10:08 AM~17864727
> *I need to hang around with you guys more often...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

USA moves on


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats GOOD Alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 23 2010, 11:09 AM~17865069
> *Wats GOOD Alex
> *


Just Here Chillin At Work... What You Up To???


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2010, 10:14 AM~17865097
> *Just Here Chillin At Work... What You Up To???
> *


At the crib just chillin, been sick the last few days so I called in again today. Got plenty of sick time and vacation time anyways


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 23 2010, 09:02 AM~17865017
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, Marko57
> 
> Wat it dew Andres
> *



Ke show Jose just here watching USA win. Pretty good game


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 23 2010, 10:28 AM~17865179
> *Ke show Jose just here watching USA win. Pretty good game
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yea damn GOOD game, thought it was gonna go scoreless


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 23 2010, 09:37 AM~17865237
> *Hell yea damn GOOD game, thought it was gonna go scoreless
> *



Shouldn't you be installing the intake?  :twak: August just around the corner. Jk


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 23 2010, 10:46 AM~17865315
> *Shouldn't you be installing the intake?   :twak:  August just around the corner.  Jk
> *


Yea I should be huh, my ride is off to another paint shop friday


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

Haves anybody talk to Fernando from Street Life?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2010, 10:11 AM~17865475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Keepem comin


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 23 2010, 11:27 AM~17865167
> *At the crib just chillin, been sick the last few days so I called in again today. Got plenty of sick time and vacation time anyways
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2010, 12:11 PM~17865475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 22 2010, 09:30 PM~17860970
> *Is This Girl Beautiful      YES  or  NO???? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What, this sound funny.. Will you be my friend yes or no


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 23 2010, 01:24 PM~17866152
> *What, this sound funny.. Will you be my friend yes or no
> *


Why YES... Never Thought You'd Ask.... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2010, 12:26 PM~17866166
> *Why YES... Never Thought You'd Ask.... :biggrin:
> *


Yea... Thx...  Where's Mr George from Good Times


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2010, 12:11 PM~17865475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


She is all right but she has some hail damage on her lower leg! nasty freak of the week! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 23 2010, 11:27 AM~17865167
> *At the crib just chillin, been sick the last few days so I called in again today. Got plenty of sick time and vacation time anyways
> *


LOL! U AINT SICK FOOL!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 23 2010, 02:01 PM~17866459
> *Yea... Thx...   Where's Mr George from Good Times
> *



Have Heard From Him In A Min..???


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 23 2010, 10:08 AM~17864727
> *I need to hang around with you guys more often...
> *



Lol! Alex seems to be a magnet for that stuff


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2010, 09:11 AM~17865475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 23 2010, 02:32 PM~17866701
> *Lol! Alex seems to be a magnet  for that stuff
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jun 23 2010, 02:13 PM~17866552
> *She is all right but she has some hail damage on her lower leg! nasty freak of the week! :biggrin:
> *


Muy delicado... Apoco no le mamas el tira pedos????? Lmao


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHTS GOOD THIS WEEKEND>? STREETLIFE PIC-NIC>?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

-POSTED-
STREETLIFE PICNIC Canceled  

Spread The Word Thanks


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

we could always roll the swap meet>? :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 23 2010, 06:16 PM~17868636
> *  we could always roll the swap meet>? :happysad:
> *


.. :biggrin: 







-POSTED-

STREETLIFE PICNIC Canceled  

Spread The Word Thanks


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2010, 06:08 PM~17868553
> *-POSTED-
> STREETLIFE PICNIC  Canceled
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2010, 06:45 PM~17868889
> *
> *


I know huh... I was about to bust out the 64


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fortworthmex, $Money Mike$
sup mike


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2010, 06:48 PM~17868915
> *I know huh... I was about to bust out the 64
> *


me too.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2010, 06:53 PM~17868949
> *me too.
> *


 :cheesy: Scoop Me Up ANd We Can Go Cruising... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2010, 06:53 PM~17868949
> *me too.
> *


Lmao forgot to mention that it will be 7 more street life picnix


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2010, 04:21 PM~17868674
> *.. :biggrin:
> -POSTED-
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2010, 07:46 PM~17869426
> *Lmao forgot to mention that it will be 7 more street life picnix
> *


me too :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2010, 07:44 PM~17869408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2010, 06:50 PM~17868926
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fortworthmex, $Money Mike$
> sup mike
> *



Wassup Playa! Jus had dinner then played some basketball and rode bikes around the block with the kids. I'm ready for some tv and a beer :biggrin: Y tu?


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up Joe T !


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jun 23 2010, 07:58 PM~17870756
> *What's up Joe T !
> *


Whats up Foo! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2010, 03:21 PM~17868674
> *.. :biggrin:
> -POSTED-
> 
> ...



im dwn 2 roll the swap meet at sundown.. and roll downtown and den thru stockards go around billy bobs... and up 2 sonic...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 22 2010, 10:42 PM~17861145
> *Looking to hold a poker tournament 20 bones :0 to get in plus a 12 pack of brew to play. Winner takes all and we drink the beer. :biggrin:  Who's down and when?
> *


I understand. Yall dont want me to take yalls money. :biggrin: 
________________________________________________________________


I will be at the swap meet, Who else is going?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ms_tx_legend214, jvasquez, FORTWORTHAZTEC, juangotti, $Money Mike$



:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 23 2010, 10:17 PM~17870978
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ms_tx_legend214, jvasquez, FORTWORTHAZTEC, juangotti, $Money Mike$
> :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2010, 09:13 PM~17870926
> *I understand. Yall dont want me to take yalls money. :biggrin:
> ________________________________________________________________
> I will be at the swap meet, Who else is going?
> *


 :h5:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214+Jun 23 2010, 10:17 PM~17870978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




QUE PASO?!?!?! :wave:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=545183



> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 23 2010, 07:56 PM~17869518
> *AFTER SUCH A SUCCESSFUL DFW CRUISE, IT'S GOING DOWN AGAIN....JULY 3RD!!!!
> 
> STARTING IN DALLAS AT OLD WINN-DIXIE (FT WORTH AVE & WESTMORELAND) AT 6PM. ROLLING OUT AT 7PM AND MEET UP WITH FT. WORTH RIDERS AT HEMPHILL CAR WASH AT 8PM. LET'S MAKE IT HAPPEN HOMIES!!!!
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Jun 23 2010, 10:19 PM~17871000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im there


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 23 2010, 07:21 PM~17871029
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...3&qpid=17869518
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 23 2010, 09:12 PM~17870923
> *im dwn 2 roll the swap meet at sundown.. and roll downtown and den thru stockards go around billy bobs... and up 2 sonic...
> 
> *


Why you biting my cruising routes foo!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jun 23 2010, 07:26 PM~17871110
> *Why you biting my cruising routes foo!!
> *


lol... there is another route you missed last time...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jun 23 2010, 10:18 PM~17870985-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wats good homies. teachin my dad (tx legend) bout layitlow lol


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 23 2010, 10:35 PM~17871222
> *
> wats good homies. teachin my dad (tx legend) bout layitlow lol
> 
> ...


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jun 23 2010, 10:35 PM~17871222
> *
> wats good homies. teachin my dad (tx legend) bout layitlow lol
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 23 2010, 09:49 PM~17870641
> *Wassup Playa! Jus had dinner then played some basketball and rode bikes around the block with the kids. I'm ready for some tv and a beer :biggrin: Y tu?
> *


No pues just got home. Cabaret north had some fine bitches tonight. Puros dimes 
uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

My homie who works at pick in pull needs a hex key. any one got one to loan?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 23 2010, 11:50 PM~17871977
> *My homie who works at pick in pull needs a hex key. any one got one to loan?
> *


i think alex has mine its a small one


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jun 23 2010, 08:58 PM~17870756
> *What's up Joe T !
> *


Wats up homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 23 2010, 11:57 PM~17872035
> *i think alex has mine its a small one
> *


I Got It... Man And I Was In Southside Last Night At La Grand Plaza...  Man Town Center Mall Changed Big Time... :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jun 23 2010, 10:13 PM~17870926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Isela??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, Texas Massacre

:wave: Sup Chris??










THOSE SOME NICE PICS GERMAIN...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jun 24 2010, 07:45 AM~17873976-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you sir, just some pics that were never posted


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 24 2010, 07:50 AM~17873990
> * And Lets Roll On The SwapMeet Part
> *


Already. Early :wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

i heard Haltom City Rec is having a small car show Saturday 10am to 2pm :dunno:


----------



## The Scientist (Sep 5, 2006)

ANY BODY IN TEXAS NEED A DUALLY!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Is the swap meet friday also or just sat and sun


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 24 2010, 07:44 AM~17874170
> *Already.  Early :wow:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Scientist+Jun 24 2010, 09:21 AM~17874355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 24 2010, 09:49 AM~17874534
> *Sup Loco
> *


Chillin Matt... Just Trying To Make A Dolla OUtof 15 Cents... No Luck Tho


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: Buenos Dias...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 24 2010, 09:51 AM~17874555
> *Chillin Matt... Just Trying To Make A Dolla OUtof 15 Cents...  No Luck Tho
> *


Alex I know of a way for you to make some money... will call you in a minute.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 24 2010, 07:50 AM~17873990
> *
> Sup Isela??
> *



WATS UP LOCO! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 24 2010, 10:09 AM~17874662
> *Alex I know of a way for you to make some money... will call you in a minute.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

what up peeps how yall doin  :wave: ready for tha weekend?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jun 24 2010, 11:11 AM~17875122
> *what up peeps how yall doin   :wave:  ready for tha weekend?
> *


 :h5:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

LaGrave anyone ?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 24 2010, 10:13 AM~17875132
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 24 2010, 10:08 AM~17874654
> *:wave: Buenos Dias...
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jun 24 2010, 11:16 AM~17875151-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: Sup Bro??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 24 2010, 11:30 AM~17875256
> *You Going To Meet Us Early Saturday Morning For Some Menudo Right???
> 
> 
> ...


HERNANDEZ's for menudo.


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 24 2010, 10:47 AM~17875805
> *HERNANDEZ's for menudo.
> *


 What is the address for HERNANDEZ's ?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 24 2010, 10:16 AM~17875151
> *LaGrave anyone ?
> *


you rollin the deuce?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jun 24 2010, 10:30 AM~17875256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:no: I'm rolling the duece to Ft Worth next weekend.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 24 2010, 12:59 PM~17875884
> *What is the address for HERNANDEZ's ?
> *


25th street across from elrods.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 24 2010, 11:30 AM~17875256
> *You Going To Meet Us Early Saturday Morning For Some Menudo Right???
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT TIME?????? :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 24 2010, 04:31 PM~17877700
> *WHAT TIME?????? :0
> *


what time you got?


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 24 2010, 10:13 AM~17875132
> *:h5:
> *


 what up loco :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 23 2010, 03:21 PM~17868674
> *.. :biggrin:
> -POSTED-
> 
> ...


ck
WHAT HAPPEND


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup Ricky! Where's the spy pics?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jun 24 2010, 08:26 PM~17879259
> *ck
> WHAT HAPPEND
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 24 2010, 04:31 PM~17877700
> *WHAT TIME?????? :0
> *


6:30 You In Or Its To Early For You :0


----------



## regal85 (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 24 2010, 07:02 PM~17880148
> *6:30 You In Or Its To Early For You :0
> *


you rollin saturday night? anyone?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 24 2010, 10:02 PM~17880148
> *6:30 You In Or Its To Early For You :0
> *


Im down. :0


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

WmL75sj_AZM&feature=related 
:roflmao:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

<span style=\'color:blue\'> Tgif</span></span>


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

GOOD MORNING PEEPS TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 24 2010, 09:02 PM~17880148
> *6:30 You In Or Its To Early For You :0
> *


Meet at your place at 6:0am?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*FRIDAY *  




> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 24 2010, 10:26 PM~17880351
> *Im down. :0
> *


$20 says you dont make it!! :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 25 2010, 06:47 AM~17883598
> *FRIDAY
> $20 says you dont make it!!  :0
> *


I'll put $5 on Juan hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jun 25 2010, 07:47 AM~17883598-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0 :roflmao: We got a bachalor party tonite so we will see!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 25 2010, 07:29 AM~17883560
> *Meet at your place at 6:0am?
> *


Cool... We Can Go Pickup Juan At His Crib And Drop Off The Trunk Lid


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jun 25 2010, 07:08 AM~17883676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, 6:00 am it is.... Tell your neighbor to not creep up on me again... hno:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning 817


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 24 2010, 10:40 PM~17880453
> *WmL75sj_AZM&feature=related
> :roflmao:
> *


Lmao he got body slammed nasty!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 25 2010, 08:08 AM~17883676
> *:0  :roflmao: We got a bachalor party tonite so we will see!!!
> *


what time am I meeting every one and where?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 25 2010, 07:51 AM~17883796
> *what time am I meeting every one and where?
> *


I'm meeting Alex at his place at 6:00 am


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 25 2010, 08:51 AM~17883796
> *what time am I meeting every one and where?
> *


Twin Peaks 183 in Useless We will be eating and drinking by 8! Then its off to the Butt Naked Bar!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 25 2010, 07:59 AM~17883836
> *Twin Peaks 183 in Useless We will be eating and drinking by 8! Then its off to the Butt Naked Bar!!
> *


...you gonna get all Glittered up :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

* ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 25 2010, 09:01 AM~17883844
> *...you gonna get all Glittered up  :biggrin:
> *


:yes: Even smell like glitter!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 25 2010, 08:08 AM~17883676
> *:0  :roflmao: We got a bachalor party tonite so we will see!!!
> *


 :0 





__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Jun 24 2010, 10:40 PM~17880453-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :ninja: He Thinks His A Ninja :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2010, 08:32 AM~17884024
> *:0
> :ninja:  He Thinks His A Ninja  :roflmao:
> *


a coffee sippin, fuzzy slipper wearing ninja :dunno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2010, 09:28 AM~17884005
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Ill take pics!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 25 2010, 09:35 AM~17884042
> *a coffee sippin, fuzzy slipper wearing ninja :dunno:
> *



LOL That Dude Seems Like He Never Works Always Doing Something Around His House... :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 25 2010, 09:45 AM~17884086
> *Ill take pics!!
> *


Oooooh Yeah :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*Fox News just reported that BP replaced the oil well cap with a wedding ring and it has immediately stopped putting out.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 25 2010, 09:33 AM~17884369
> *Fox News just reported that BP replaced the oil well cap with a wedding ring and it has immediately stopped putting out.
> *


:roflmao: that was the joke of the day here at the office yesterday...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 25 2010, 10:33 AM~17884369
> *Fox News just reported that BP replaced the oil well cap with a wedding ring and it has immediately stopped putting out.
> *


 :rimshot: :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Here's one:

Why will Osama never have sex again ???
























































Because he'll always see Bush :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jun 25 2010, 08:53 AM~17883804-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there but I cant go to the bar with yall no money for that plus Im tired and rather spend the cash on my cutty or imp.  you guys have a good time. :happysad:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 25 2010, 11:02 AM~17884583
> *Ill be there but I cant go to the bar with yall no money for that plus Im tired and rather spend the cash on my cutty or imp.  you guys have a good time. :happysad:
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 25 2010, 11:10 AM~17884634
> *
> *


I might go for a bit who knows. as long as im in bed by 12.


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

*HEY HOMIE PLEASE KEEP HOMIE JOHN IN PRAYER HE WAS ON HIS WAY TO CALIF WITH HIS CAR (IMPALA) ON A TRAILER , WHEN HIS TRAILER WAS HIT HARD AND TOTAL HIS CAR, HE WAS ABLE TO KEEP CONTROL OF HIS TRUCK BUT WAS SENT TO THE HOSPITAL IN AZ……

I Just spoke to HIM he is in pain....

*
:tears: :nosad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 25 2010, 11:15 AM~17884675
> *I might go for a bit who knows. as long as im in bed by 12.
> *


 :no: 4 or 5 in the morning!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Jun 25 2010, 11:22 AM~17884749
> *HEY HOMIE PLEASE KEEP HOMIE JOHN IN PRAYER HE WAS ON HIS WAY TO CALIF WITH HIS CAR (IMPALA) ON A TRAILER , WHEN HIS TRAILER WAS HIT HARD AND TOTAL HIS CAR, HE WAS ABLE TO KEEP CONTROL OF HIS TRUCK BUT WAS SENT TO THE HOSPITAL IN AZ……
> 
> I  Just spoke to HIM he is in pain....
> ...


 :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Jun 25 2010, 11:22 AM~17884749
> *HEY HOMIE PLEASE KEEP HOMIE JOHN IN PRAYER HE WAS ON HIS WAY TO CALIF WITH HIS CAR (IMPALA) ON A TRAILER , WHEN HIS TRAILER WAS HIT HARD AND TOTAL HIS CAR, HE WAS ABLE TO KEEP CONTROL OF HIS TRUCK BUT WAS SENT TO THE HOSPITAL IN AZ……
> 
> I  Just spoke to HIM he is in pain....
> ...


Sure will. My family and I are praying for him right now.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Jun 25 2010, 11:22 AM~17884749
> *HEY HOMIE PLEASE KEEP HOMIE JOHN IN PRAYER HE WAS ON HIS WAY TO CALIF WITH HIS CAR (IMPALA) ON A TRAILER , WHEN HIS TRAILER WAS HIT HARD AND TOTAL HIS CAR, HE WAS ABLE TO KEEP CONTROL OF HIS TRUCK BUT WAS SENT TO THE HOSPITAL IN AZ……
> 
> I  Just spoke to HIM he is in pain....
> ...



Damn... Just Saw Him Just Before He Left... Good Thing Noone Got Badly Hurt... :angel:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Jun 25 2010, 11:22 AM~17884749
> *HEY HOMIE PLEASE KEEP HOMIE JOHN IN PRAYER HE WAS ON HIS WAY TO CALIF WITH HIS CAR (IMPALA) ON A TRAILER , WHEN HIS TRAILER WAS HIT HARD AND TOTAL HIS CAR, HE WAS ABLE TO KEEP CONTROL OF HIS TRUCK BUT WAS SENT TO THE HOSPITAL IN AZ……
> 
> I  Just spoke to HIM he is in pain....
> ...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Jun 25 2010, 11:22 AM~17884749
> *HEY HOMIE PLEASE KEEP HOMIE JOHN IN PRAYER HE WAS ON HIS WAY TO CALIF WITH HIS CAR (IMPALA) ON A TRAILER , WHEN HIS TRAILER WAS HIT HARD AND TOTAL HIS CAR, HE WAS ABLE TO KEEP CONTROL OF HIS TRUCK BUT WAS SENT TO THE HOSPITAL IN AZ……
> 
> I  Just spoke to HIM he is in pain....
> ...


Get well soon homie, I just seen him Wednsday morning.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Jun 25 2010, 11:22 AM~17884749
> *HEY HOMIE PLEASE KEEP HOMIE JOHN IN PRAYER HE WAS ON HIS WAY TO CALIF WITH HIS CAR (IMPALA) ON A TRAILER , WHEN HIS TRAILER WAS HIT HARD AND TOTAL HIS CAR, HE WAS ABLE TO KEEP CONTROL OF HIS TRUCK BUT WAS SENT TO THE HOSPITAL IN AZ……
> 
> I  Just spoke to HIM he is in pain....
> ...




Damn hope he makes a speedy recovery!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Our prayers go out to John and his family. Hope he can recover soon


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Daaamn that sucks ..Sorry to hear that happened..Ive been seeing that cars in the recents videos and thinking how nice it was..Cant wait to see it back in its new configuration.Glad your ok though ..thats what really matters.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2010, 12:17 PM~17885790
> *Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...
> 
> 
> ...


:tears: Its sad what happend to his car but the good thing is that hes ok. Thank God for that. Dont forget in the middle of the storm always look for the blessing.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Man i feel horrible for John. I remember when his ride caught on fire a few years ago and now this


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2010, 11:17 AM~17885790
> *Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...
> 
> 
> ...


Glad he's okay!!!and I know that car is gona look sick when it comes back out!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2010, 01:17 PM~17885790
> *Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...
> 
> 
> ...


  for the ride .. and just glad he's ok.. 
i been knowing john for many years now nothing hold him back..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I talk to him he is sore and glad that he kept control of it everyone knows that this will not hold him back John you and your Family are in our prayer hope you have a fast recovery..


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 25 2010, 02:03 PM~17886098
> *I say we come together and show full support to Homie John, NEW WAVE and Latin Paradise for their car wash this Sunday...let John and everyone know we're here to support him just like he does for everyone else.
> 
> I'll be there right after church.
> ...


Hope everyone can come show support for New Wave and Latin Paradise this weekend. :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 25 2010, 03:14 PM~17886666
> *Hope everyone can come show support for New Wave and Latin Paradise this weekend. :thumbsup:
> *


i will be there!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 25 2010, 03:14 PM~17886666
> *Hope everyone can come show support for New Wave and Latin Paradise this weekend. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 25 2010, 02:14 PM~17886666
> *Hope everyone can come show support for New Wave and Latin Paradise this weekend. :thumbsup:
> *


 when and where???


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Macias+Jun 25 2010, 03:21 PM~17886708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's from 10am - ? this Sunday


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 25 2010, 02:14 PM~17886666
> *Hope everyone can come show support for New Wave and Latin Paradise this weekend. :thumbsup:
> *


ill make it


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 25 2010, 12:17 PM~17885790
> *Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...
> 
> 
> ...


hope john is ok and ill keep him and his fam in my prayers you can allways replace a car but not ur life glad his ok :angel: :tears:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.moslahshrinecenter.org/Car%20Sh...how%20Flyer.pdf


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 25 2010, 01:14 PM~17886666
> *Hope everyone can come show support for New Wave and Latin Paradise this weekend. :thumbsup:
> *


VASQUEZ POST A MAP HOMIE...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 25 2010, 04:14 PM~17887144
> *VASQUEZ POST A MAP HOMIE...
> *


One minute please.... 

:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jun 25 2010, 04:14 PM~17887144
> *VASQUEZ POST A MAP HOMIE...
> *


Take 30 W	to exit 13B for Henderson St in Ft. Worth, just passed I-35Wt urn right on TX-199 W/S Henderson St go about 4 miles and turn right at Menefee Ave










You can click below to customize directions on Google Maps.
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...8,0.181789&z=13


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 25 2010, 04:33 PM~17887261
> *Take 30 W	to exit 13B for Henderson St in Ft. Worth, just passed I-35Wt urn right on TX-199 W/S Henderson St go about 4 miles and turn right at Menefee Ave
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 25 2010, 02:33 PM~17887261
> *Take 30 W	to exit 13B for Henderson St in Ft. Worth, just passed I-35Wt urn right on TX-199 W/S Henderson St go about 4 miles and turn right at Menefee Ave
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE...
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Loco 61, rollin64, jvasquez, BOY$, 80 Eldog, jtorres817*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Loco 61, rollin64, jvasquez, $CHARLIE BOY$, 80 Eldog, jtorres817

Whats Up Jason???


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 25 2010, 01:14 PM~17886666
> *Hope everyone can come show support for New Wave and Latin Paradise this weekend. :thumbsup:
> *


Ill be there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 25 2010, 03:14 PM~17887941
> *Ill be there!!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 25 2010, 04:33 PM~17888046
> *x2
> *


What's up turtle :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

nothing much.. fixin to roll to the swap meet and meet with some ogs out there... 
how are u doing? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yo Alex I wont be able to go to the swap with you. I gotta work bro.


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

show your support!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

will b prayin for u homi


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by double o_@Jun 25 2010, 08:26 PM~17888729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> *Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> > *Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 25 2010, 11:20 PM~17890018
> *Sorry to hear about the accident . Good thing nobody got seriously hurt.
> Wish you both a speedy recovery.
> *


x2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 25 2010, 11:32 PM~17890129
> *x2
> *


x3 Glad that Puto didnt kill anyone...hope you guys recover fast and cant wait to see the new homie stylin 69  good luck john wish yall the best


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jun 25 2010, 05:57 PM~17888890
> *will b prayin for u homi
> *


X1969 for the HOMIE JOHN!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning peeps


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

@ work


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

its a beautyful day outside..cant wait to hit the car wash


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

Hope the rebuild goes smooth, get well soon to you and your boy.


:machinegun:  :guns:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: $Money Mike$, ENOUGH SAID, juangotti

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 26 2010, 12:53 PM~17892778
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $Money Mike$, ENOUGH SAID, juangotti
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 26 2010, 12:43 PM~17893027
> *
> *


aren't you supposed to be working ??  :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Just got home from the swap meet, it was hot as hell but got a few items I really needed.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 26 2010, 01:46 PM~17893046
> *aren't you supposed to be working ??    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats up Alex


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

car show today at teddy,s pizza on beach street at 5pm today


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 26 2010, 11:53 AM~17892778
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $Money Mike$, ENOUGH SAID, juangotti
> 
> ...


Wats GOOD mike


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew LOCO 52


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 26 2010, 01:46 PM~17893046
> *aren't you supposed to be working ??    :biggrin:
> *


I got off at newn


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wats up for tonite


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

whats going on tonight anyone rollin?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 26 2010, 12:57 PM~17893690
> *wats up for tonite
> *


call me my shit is ready to roll.. im gonna go kick it at the swap meet if anyone wants to roll out there... will be by that cats back gate...


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps 


Anyone got any doors to a cutty???? Let me know


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Matt! U goin to the car wash?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 27 2010, 08:40 AM~17897518
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 26 2010, 11:27 PM~17896727
> *Sup Matt! U goin to the car wash?
> *


Sup$Big Mike$ I wish i could go but im stuck at work


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 27 2010, 07:40 AM~17897518
> *:biggrin:
> *


Did you get that new toy of yours running already ???...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 27 2010, 09:44 AM~17897624
> *Sup$Big Mike$  I wish i could go but im stuck at work
> *



That sux bro! I have to work later today. Today is my monday.  Weekend went by to quick.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 27 2010, 09:11 AM~17897714
> *Did you get that new toy of yours running already ???...
> *


no but me and the kids are working on it :biggrin: :sprint: :h5:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Had a bad ass saturday. Happy birthday Dan Man!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2010, 08:27 AM~17897789
> *Had a bad ass saturday.  Happy birthday Dan Man!
> *


What's up homie! :biggrin: What's up with the cutty?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 27 2010, 10:34 AM~17897801
> *What's up homie! :biggrin: What's up with the cutty?
> *


Spoke to dan man last night. cut dog is doing fine. he is str8n'ing the body right now. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 27 2010, 08:15 AM~17897729
> *That sux bro! I have to work later today. Today is my monday.   Weekend went by to quick.
> *


I hear you there bro its my monday too this weekend flew by


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2010, 09:23 AM~17897993
> *Spoke to dan man last night. cut dog is doing fine. he is str8n'ing the body right now. :biggrin:
> *


Is he doing the setup on it too?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

show your support!!! :thumbsup:
Hope You Guys Can Make It Latin Paradise Is Getting Down On Getting Your Ride Shinny...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 27 2010, 01:30 PM~17898599
> *Is he doing the setup on it too?
> *


yezir


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2010, 10:27 AM~17897789
> *Had a bad ass saturday.  Happy birthday Dan Man!
> *


Thank You, Alex, & Oscar for showing up...Glad u had a good time. Thanx Mike & Lorena For dinner and drinks Had a good time.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 27 2010, 03:21 PM~17899456
> *Thank You, Alex, & Oscar for showing up...Glad u had a good time. Thanx Mike & Lorena For dinner and drinks Had a good time.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 27 2010, 11:00 AM~17898746
> *show your support!!! :thumbsup:
> Hope  You Guys Can Make It Latin Paradise Is Getting Down On Getting Your Ride Shinny...
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
not that many peeps but i kicked it for a while.. to damn hot.. no car wash for me but i kicked 10 bucks for ol man john...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 27 2010, 04:29 PM~17899515
> *:biggrin:
> not that many peeps but i kicked it for a while.. to damn hot.. no car wash for me but i kicked 10 bucks for ol man john...
> *


Saw you rollin down beach in the 5


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 27 2010, 12:00 PM~17898746
> *show your support!!! :thumbsup:
> Hope  You Guys Can Make It Latin Paradise Is Getting Down On Getting Your Ride Shinny...
> 
> ...


Homie someone should of text me on this ... SORRY I MISSED IT


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2010, 02:12 PM~17899400
> *yezir
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 27 2010, 04:21 PM~17899456
> *Thank You, Alex, & Oscar for showing up...Glad u had a good time. Thanx Mike & Lorena For dinner and drinks Had a good time.
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Your welcome homie! Happy Birthday! We had a great time also.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 27 2010, 02:00 PM~17898746
> *show your support!!! :thumbsup:
> Hope  You Guys Can Make It Latin Paradise Is Getting Down On Getting Your Ride Shinny...
> 
> ...


Miso Miguel and the Homies got down on my wife's truck. Looked real good. Good seeing everyone out there just hanging out. I'll be at the next one too.

:thumbsup:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

hey what is the address to Trinity Park?? Is that were all the Lowriders Cruise on Sunday around here?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jun 27 2010, 07:52 PM~17900650
> *hey what is the address to Trinity Park?? Is that were all the Lowriders Cruise on Sunday around here?
> *


University blvd and 30


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Jun 27 2010, 01:56 PM~17898729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic my kids love this pimp ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jun 27 2010, 07:52 PM~17900650
> *hey what is the address to Trinity Park?? Is that were all the Lowriders Cruise on Sunday around here?
> *


Jus check this thread bro. we usually announce on here where everybody gonna meet up @. U live here in ftw?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 27 2010, 06:21 PM~17900465
> *Miso Miguel and the Homies got down on my wife's truck. Looked real good. Good seeing everyone out there just hanging out. I'll be at the next one too.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Its was nice seeing you and your wife! Just want to thank you for coming all the way from Dallas. :biggrin:


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

We want to thank everybody that made it over to "The Latin Paradise & New Wave Car Wash"Dallas,Justin,Arlington,Grand Prairie where in the house.DJ M!$O N DJ Juan put it down with the music.N to all the clubs n solo riders Thanks 4 your support---specially-(4U2Envy-Blvd Aces-Christology-Rollers Only Fort Worth)








:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

EVEN JUAN GOT SOME OF THE ACTION :wow:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 27 2010, 10:35 PM~17902181
> *EVEN JUAN GOT SOME OF THE ACTION :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: Nice pics homie! Juan runnin game on that chic from Haltom! " Ummm can I have a hot towel please?" LMAO


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 27 2010, 06:13 PM~17901294
> *Jus check this thread bro. we usually announce on here where everybody gonna meet up @.  U live here in ftw?
> *



i called you twice homie straight to vm>?>>>>????


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> We want to thank everybody that made it over to "The Latin Paradise & New Wave Car Wash"Dallas,Justin,Arlington,Grand Prairie where in the house.DJ M!$O N DJ Juan put it down with the music.N to all the clubs n solo riders Thanks 4 your support---specially-(4U2Envy-Blvd Aces-Christology-Rollers Only Fort Worth)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 27 2010, 10:44 PM~17902300
> *:biggrin: Nice pics homie! Juan runnin game on that chic from Haltom! " Ummm can I have a hot towel please?" LMAO
> *



:run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > We want to thank everybody that made it over to "The Latin Paradise & New Wave Car Wash"Dallas,Justin,Arlington,Grand Prairie where in the house.DJ M!$O N DJ Juan put it down with the music.N to all the clubs n solo riders Thanks 4 your support---specially-(4U2Envy-Blvd Aces-Christology-Rollers Only Fort Worth)
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 27 2010, 10:47 PM~17902353
> *i called you twice homie straight to vm>?>>>>????
> *



Sorry bout that. must not have went thru cuz I'm on the internet on my fone. gimme a min and ill call u.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 27 2010, 10:49 PM~17902376
> *:run:
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 27 2010, 11:08 PM~17902610
> *:roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2010, 11:21 PM~17902742
> *:biggrin:
> *



DON JUAN!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 27 2010, 11:24 PM~17902769
> *DON JUAN!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 27 2010, 11:24 PM~17902769
> *DON JUAN!!!!
> *


*$*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 27 2010, 11:26 PM~17902782
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


If you google loco61 this is one of the pics that come up.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2010, 11:32 PM~17902855
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 27 2010, 11:44 PM~17902984
> *:roflmao:      :twak:
> *


Ill find out more about that mexican style hooters tomorrow.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2010, 11:45 PM~17903003
> *Ill find out more about that mexican style hooters tomorrow.
> *



Please do! We go next weekend.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jun 27 2010, 10:23 PM~17902039
> *Its was nice seeing you and your wife! Just want to thank you for coming all the way from Dallas.  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: My home away from home. I always enjoy coming out that way.

Oh, and that was my daughter Homie...do I look that young? :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## skidz (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 25 2010, 11:01 PM~17889861
> *
> To all my friends.. Thx you for your concerns from my tragic accident..
> Fortunately we not seriuosly injured. My son is having back and neck issues and so am I but it could have been worse..
> ...


hey man, the good thing is ur alive and ur son is alive. we'll keep u in our prayers that u guys get better. my wife was pissed when she saw the pic of homie stylin.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 27 2010, 10:35 PM~17902181
> *EVEN JUAN GOT SOME OF THE ACTION :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


  Damn i missed out!
Happy Bday Danny!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 28 2010, 08:19 AM~17905053
> * Damn i missed out!
> Happy Bday Danny!
> *



You also missed out on some good Menudo saturday morning....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 28 2010, 09:19 AM~17905059
> *You also missed out on some good Menudo saturday morning....
> *


I was lil hungover! :happysad: Pics here shortly!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 28 2010, 08:48 AM~17905179
> *I was lil hungover!  :happysad: Pics here shortly!!  :biggrin:
> *


we thought about going to your house and just banging on the windows and door....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 28 2010, 09:53 AM~17905204
> *we thought about going to your house and just banging on the windows and door....
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 28 2010, 09:56 AM~17905218
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


No Flash??? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 28 2010, 12:07 AM~17903238
> *:biggrin: My home away from home. I always enjoy coming out that way.
> 
> Oh, and that was my daughter Homie...do I look that young? :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 28 2010, 10:16 AM~17905312
> *No Flash???  :0
> *



x2! Scared maybe???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2010, 11:32 PM~17902855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jun 28 2010, 10:16 AM~17905312-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have taken a pic of the sign that said "No Cameras Allowed" :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jun 27 2010, 11:07 PM~17903238
> *:biggrin: My home away from home. I always enjoy coming out that way.
> 
> Oh, and that was my daughter Homie...do I look that young? :thumbsup:
> *


My bad Jesse! :happysad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 28 2010, 10:22 AM~17905347
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

*Registration: $10.00 (Cars, Trucks, SUV's & Motorcycles) / $5.00 (Bikes)*
This will be an annual event and we are aiming at making it one of the best small local club hosted event you will attend. We are having classes from 59-Older, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's & 00's and 12 best of trophies. You dont want to miss out. It is going to be an afternoon / evening event so it wont be during the hottest time in the day. This is open for all types of cars so bring em all. We are making it a reasonable amount to register to allow everyone the opportunity to represent their respectable clubs, shops, families or themselves. 










We also would like to thank our sponsors (will be modified as more sign on)

Hackshack
JB Kustoms
Envi Clean Hand Car Wash
Munoz Upholstery
Kings Tire
Unique Karz
NOS Energy Drink
SONIC Drive In
A-Max Insurance
WEGO Tour
8180 ENT
Dallas Musik Junkies
ZEUS DA GOD designs

Spread the word we are calling out everyone with a show car to bring it... We are promoting this event to all types of genre of the automobile enthusiast community. This will guarantee you will see a bit of everything at our event. From Low Lo's to Hot Rod's to Donks to Mini-Trucks to Big Wheels & Motorcyles to Bicycles... 

Tell your friends this is the show they want to be seen at for the summer time. 
If you have any questions please contact me via PM for my number and I will answer any questions or concerns.
-ZEUS DA GOD
SIMPLY STUNNIN
DALLAS TX



SIMPLY STUNNIN is a proud Member of the


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 27 2010, 11:45 PM~17903003
> *Ill find out more about that mexican style hooters tomorrow.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU TALKIN BOUT OJOS LOCOS?????? THAT PLACE IS THE SHIIIIIT!!! LET ME KNOW WHEN YALL GOIN!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jun 28 2010, 10:30 AM~17905407
> *My bad Jesse!  :happysad:
> *


:biggrin: No problem.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

* ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jun 28 2010, 09:19 AM~17905059
> *You also missed out on some good Menudo saturday morning....
> *



where was my invite! :angry:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jun 28 2010, 11:04 AM~17905628
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE WELCOME YOU TO THE NEXT ULC MEETING TO PROMOTE YOUR EVENT. FIRST BEER ON ME.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 28 2010, 11:12 AM~17905692
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU TALKIN BOUT OJOS LOCOS?????? THAT PLACE IS THE SHIIIIIT!!! LET ME KNOW WHEN YALL GOIN!!!
> *


Thats it! We on. Set a date!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Happy belated birthday danny, ill post a good pic later on for you to enjoy


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 28 2010, 12:45 PM~17906467
> *Happy belated birthday danny, ill post a good pic later on for you to enjoy
> *


 :0


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 28 2010, 10:22 AM~17905347
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 28 2010, 12:38 PM~17906410
> *Thats it! We on. Set a date!
> *


Let's go the weekend after july 4th weekend. Do thy have a website?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 28 2010, 01:45 PM~17906967
> *Let's go the weekend after july 4th weekend.  Do thy have a website?
> *



:0 


http://www.youporn.com/watch/437203/smokin...=country_hybrid


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 28 2010, 01:45 PM~17906967
> *Let's go the weekend after july 4th weekend.  Do thy have a website?
> *


*Sounds like a major plan. Any one interested in tagging along should!*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

www.ojoslocos.com


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 28 2010, 01:36 PM~17907420
> *Sounds like a major plan. Any one interested in tagging along should!
> *


Me I want to go :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 28 2010, 02:36 PM~17907420
> *THAT FRIDAY????? THE 9TH???? OPEN TILL 2AM!!!!! SIMPLY STUNNIN CAR SHOW IS SATURDAY THE 10TH... IM DOWN FOR FRIDAY THO</span>*


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

Latin Paradise & New Wavw C.C are having a second car wash at "HARD KANDY KUSTOMZ" 2020 Curtis St 75050 in Grand Prarie TX.July-18-2010.everyone is welcome to join us.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 28 2010, 03:16 PM~17908780
> *
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 28 2010, 04:48 PM~17908548
> *THAT FRIDAY????? THE 9TH???? OPEN TILL 2AM!!!!! SIMPLY STUNNIN CAR SHOW IS SATURDAY THE 10TH... IM DOWN FOR FRIDAY THO
> *



I'm Down!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 28 2010, 04:00 PM~17909735
> *I'm Down!
> *


x2... :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

almost there :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 28 2010, 08:52 PM~17911609
> *almost there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking GOOD blanco


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 28 2010, 09:52 PM~17911609
> *almost there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn oscar nice ride bro cant wait to see it rollin :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 28 2010, 09:52 PM~17911609
> *almost there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 28 2010, 09:52 PM~17911609
> *almost there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good homie!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Jun 28 2010, 09:00 PM~17911710-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, got a long way to go  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 28 2010, 10:15 PM~17911878
> *Thanks, got a long way to go    :biggrin:
> *


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!!! PROBABLY BE DONE BEFORE ALEX'S 61... :cheesy: :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 28 2010, 07:00 PM~17909735
> *I'm Down!
> *


ALREADY!!!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 28 2010, 10:15 PM~17911878
> *Thanks, got a long way to go    :biggrin:
> *


Yessir but it'll be worth it when its done. Keep it up homie!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 28 2010, 10:19 PM~17911905
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE!!!! PROBABLY BE DONE BEFORE ALEX'S 61... :cheesy:  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 28 2010, 10:23 PM~17911950
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 28 2010, 10:23 PM~17911950
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP HOMIE!?! YOU GOING TO OJOS LOCOS NEXT FRIDAY!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 28 2010, 10:24 PM~17911962
> *:biggrin:
> *


  

909-376-8011
909-376-8018


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 28 2010, 10:28 PM~17912006
> *
> 
> 909-376-8011
> ...


WHICH ONE??? :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: theoso8, AAAAY WEEEY!!!!!!!!! WERE YOU BEEN??? BIG CRUISE FROM DALLAS TO FOROS THIS SATURDAY!!!! YOU ROLLING THE CUTTY?????


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 28 2010, 10:35 PM~17912097
> *WHICH ONE??? :cheesy:
> *


Both Same Company


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats good Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 29 2010, 07:29 AM~17914803
> *Whats good Foros
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 29 2010, 05:53 AM~17914870
> *
> *


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Andres

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests 
and 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, Marko57


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 29 2010, 07:22 AM~17914771
> *Both Same Company
> *


      COOL... THANX BRUDDAH!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

3 Members: juangotti, radicalkingz, 

I need to bring your jack to you homie


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 29 2010, 06:41 AM~17915021
> *Wat it dew Andres
> 
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests
> ...


 Ke show Jose, any progress ? :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 28 2010, 09:52 PM~17911609
> *almost there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: Looks hella good Oscar!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 28 2010, 08:36 PM~17912114
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: theoso8, AAAAY WEEEY!!!!!!!!! WERE YOU BEEN??? BIG CRUISE FROM DALLAS TO FOROS THIS SATURDAY!!!! YOU ROLLING THE CUTTY?????
> *


 :biggrin: I hope to see him rollin this weekend he is gona be all juiced up and ready to hitem up.....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 29 2010, 10:59 AM~17915858
> *:biggrin:  I hope to see him rollin this weekend he is gona be all juiced up and ready to hitem up.....
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 28 2010, 09:52 PM~17911609
> *almost there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> > *Spoke To John Earlier His Doing Good... He Just Wants Us To Know His Ride Is Coming Back Better Then Ever...*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 28 2010, 07:52 PM~17911609
> *almost there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Roll call for 97.9 beat show, who all is goin?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 29 2010, 04:10 PM~17918441
> *Roll call for 97.9 beat show, who all is goin?
> *


I might roll up for a minute


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

que paso juan :wave:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

loco u figure it out?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Jun 29 2010, 04:27 PM~17918610
> *loco u figure it out?
> *


:no: 
*
My Wife Was In A Hit And Run Accident Yesterday Around 6-6:30 At Sylvania & Belknap And That Guy Took Off.. Anyone See Any GREEN TRUCK Maybe A CHEVY IN THE RIVERSIDE Area Give Me The Address And I'll Go Check It Out.. And IF ITs That Truck I'll Give You $100 Bucks Just For Giving Me The Address No Strings Attached... Let Me Know Im Going To Find That Fucker... 

Wife And Kids Are Okay It Was Just A Fender Binder... Only Fucked Up Thing Was That Fucker Took Off..
*


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 29 2010, 02:51 PM~17918827
> *:no:
> 
> My Wife Was In A Hit And Run Accident Yesterday Around 6-6:30 At Sylvania & Belknap And That Guy Took Off.. Anyone See Any GREEN TRUCK Maybe A CHEVY IN THE RIVERSIDE  Area Give Me The Address And I'll Go Check It Out.. And IF ITs That Truck I'll Give You $100 Bucks Just For Giving Me The Address No Strings Attached... Let Me Know Im Going To Find That Fucker...
> ...


  Ill keep an eye out bro glad your wife and kids are ok bro


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 29 2010, 04:51 PM~17918827
> *:no:
> 
> MANHUNT!!!!!!!!*


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

We need more info..What side would the truck be damaged on?.what color is your wifes ride.?? Reason I ask that is because of potential paint swapping. What race was the offender.


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 29 2010, 02:51 PM~17918827
> *:no:
> 
> My Wife Was In A Hit And Run Accident Yesterday Around 6-6:30 At Sylvania & Belknap And That Guy Took Off.. Anyone See Any GREEN TRUCK Maybe A CHEVY IN THE RIVERSIDE  Area Give Me The Address And I'll Go Check It Out.. And IF ITs That Truck I'll Give You $100 Bucks Just For Giving Me The Address No Strings Attached... Let Me Know Im Going To Find That Fucker...
> ...


Wtf that sucks bro glad the fam is okay!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 29 2010, 09:56 AM~17915848
> *:0  :cheesy:  Looks hella good Oscar!!
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Jun 29 2010, 11:40 AM~17916633-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks dog :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jun 28 2010, 09:19 AM~17905053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Sux Homie, Good thing no one got hurt. Hope u find them but don't do something u might regret.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 29 2010, 04:51 PM~17918827
> *:no:
> 
> My Wife Was In A Hit And Run Accident Yesterday Around 6-6:30 At Sylvania & Belknap And That Guy Took Off.. Anyone See Any GREEN TRUCK Maybe A CHEVY IN THE RIVERSIDE  Area Give Me The Address And I'll Go Check It Out.. And IF ITs That Truck I'll Give You $100 Bucks Just For Giving Me The Address No Strings Attached... Let Me Know Im Going To Find That Fucker...
> ...


On the look out


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jun 29 2010, 06:59 PM~17920367
> *Thanx Fellas
> 
> :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup: Looks dam good Oscar. exelent collor  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jun 28 2010, 08:52 PM~17911609
> *almost there  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jun 29 2010, 11:40 AM~17916633
> *
> *


que paso carlos


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 29 2010, 04:51 PM~17918827
> *:no:
> 
> My Wife Was In A Hit And Run Accident Yesterday Around 6-6:30 At Sylvania & Belknap And That Guy Took Off.. Anyone See Any GREEN TRUCK Maybe A CHEVY IN THE RIVERSIDE  Area Give Me The Address And I'll Go Check It Out.. And IF ITs That Truck I'll Give You $100 Bucks Just For Giving Me The Address No Strings Attached... Let Me Know Im Going To Find That Fucker...
> ...



Oh SHit!!! Glad they are okay. Ill be on the lookout! If im in the area. Any particular body style i should be looking for?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Damn Alex glad everyone is ok, maybe you should contact some local body shops and give them ur # so that if the fucker trys to get it fixed u will find him, just a thought


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Posting for my Homies from Royal Classics CC. 

CHRISTOLOGY will be at this show and at the Simply Stunnin' Show. Hope you can come out with us.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Jun 29 2010, 04:57 PM~17918893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

DAMM HAVENT BEEN HERE IN A WHILE TRYING TO CATCH UP ON THIS TOPIC. THEY BLOCKED OUR INTERNET AT WORK SO NO MORE LAYITLOW


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jun 29 2010, 07:51 PM~17921422
> *DAMM HAVENT BEEN HERE IN A WHILE TRYING TO CATCH UP ON THIS TOPIC. THEY BLOCKED OUR INTERNET AT WORK SO NO MORE LAYITLOW
> *


What's up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 29 2010, 01:51 PM~17918827
> *:no:
> 
> My Wife Was In A Hit And Run Accident Yesterday Around 6-6:30 At Sylvania & Belknap And That Guy Took Off.. Anyone See Any GREEN TRUCK Maybe A CHEVY IN THE RIVERSIDE  Area Give Me The Address And I'll Go Check It Out.. And IF ITs That Truck I'll Give You $100 Bucks Just For Giving Me The Address No Strings Attached... Let Me Know Im Going To Find That Fucker...
> ...


SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT THAT HOMIE, GLAD EVERY 1 IS OK


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 29 2010, 04:51 PM~17918827
> *:no:
> 
> My Wife Was In A Hit And Run Accident Yesterday Around 6-6:30 At Sylvania & Belknap And That Guy Took Off.. Anyone See Any GREEN TRUCK Maybe A CHEVY IN THE RIVERSIDE  Area Give Me The Address And I'll Go Check It Out.. And IF ITs That Truck I'll Give You $100 Bucks Just For Giving Me The Address No Strings Attached... Let Me Know Im Going To Find That Fucker...
> ...


damn that sucks alex..sorrry to hear that brotha...but the good thing is that everyone is doing fine..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jun 29 2010, 11:48 PM~17922801
> *
> 
> 
> ...



AwwwwwReady!!!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Morning Foros!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Jun 29 2010, 10:25 PM~17921814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Goooooooooooooooooooooood Morning! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 29 2010, 04:51 PM~17918827
> *:no:
> 
> My Wife Was In A Hit And Run Accident Yesterday Around 6-6:30 At Sylvania & Belknap And That Guy Took Off.. Anyone See Any GREEN TRUCK Maybe A CHEVY IN THE RIVERSIDE  Area Give Me The Address And I'll Go Check It Out.. And IF ITs That Truck I'll Give You $100 Bucks Just For Giving Me The Address No Strings Attached... Let Me Know Im Going To Find That Fucker...
> ...


  Good thing the wife and kids are good! 






On another note caught a snake in my back yard!! :wow:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 30 2010, 08:01 AM~17925137
> * Good thing the wife and kids are good!
> On another note caught a snake in my back yard!!  :wow:
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 30 2010, 09:01 AM~17925137
> * Good thing the wife and kids are good!
> On another note caught a snake in my back yard!!  :wow:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Jesse??


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 30 2010, 07:32 AM~17925339
> *Sup Jesse??
> *


what's up Alex I think I'm gona put my Lincoln up for sale? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 30 2010, 09:20 AM~17925252
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lil fucker was fast!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 30 2010, 09:36 AM~17925364
> *what's up Alex I think I'm gona put my Lincoln up for sale? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I See You Got your Eye On Something Else... :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 30 2010, 07:39 AM~17925388
> *I See You Got your Eye On Something Else...  :0
> *


Yess sir I have to go check out but it llooks good in the pics if its worth it I'm putting the Lincoln up for sale for sure :biggrin: Ill send u some pics


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a front windshield for a 64 impala for sale, make me some offers if ur interested. I will post pic in a while


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 30 2010, 09:45 AM~17925442
> *Yess sir I have to go check out but it llooks good in the pics if its worth it I'm putting the Lincoln up for sale for sure :biggrin: Ill send u some pics
> *


PM ME A PIC :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2010, 07:48 AM~17925474
> *PM ME A PIC :biggrin:
> *


I can't post pics trew my phone but give me ur number ill send u a pic


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 30 2010, 09:50 AM~17925480
> *I can't post pics trew my phone but give me ur number ill send u a pic
> *


Im going through cellular difficulties right now.:happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 30 2010, 09:45 AM~17925442
> *Yess sir I have to go check out but it llooks good in the pics if its worth it I'm putting the Lincoln up for sale for sure :biggrin: Ill send u some pics
> *



Looks Nice And Solid.... Get That Thing


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 30 2010, 07:52 AM~17925494
> *Looks Nice And Solid.... Get That Thing
> *


I'm gona go look at it today hopefully


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jun 30 2010, 10:28 AM~17925690
> *I'm gona go look at it today hopefully
> *



Lets Go Check It Out... :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 30 2010, 09:47 AM~17925465
> *I have a front windshield for a 64 impala for sale, make me some offers if ur interested. I will post pic in a while
> *


How much?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 29 2010, 03:51 PM~17918827
> *:no:
> 
> My Wife Was In A Hit And Run Accident Yesterday Around 6-6:30 At Sylvania & Belknap And That Guy Took Off.. Anyone See Any GREEN TRUCK Maybe A CHEVY IN THE RIVERSIDE  Area Give Me The Address And I'll Go Check It Out.. And IF ITs That Truck I'll Give You $100 Bucks Just For Giving Me The Address No Strings Attached... Let Me Know Im Going To Find That Fucker...
> ...


Hope she and the kids are is Ok...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 30 2010, 09:47 AM~17925465
> *I have a front windshield for a 64 impala for sale, make me some offers if ur interested. I will post pic in a while
> *


*I NEED ONE? Whats the ticket?*


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 30 2010, 09:01 AM~17925137
> * Good thing the wife and kids are good!
> On another note caught a snake in my back yard!!  :wow:
> 
> ...



orale cowboy


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 30 2010, 10:56 AM~17925883
> *Hope she and the kids are is Ok...
> *



There Ok...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jun 30 2010, 11:13 AM~17925988
> *orale cowboy
> *


I can make you some boots or a wallet!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 30 2010, 11:18 AM~17926017
> *I can make you some boots or a wallet!!  :biggrin:
> *


las botas por favor :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

:biggrin: GOODTIMES DFW


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Jun 30 2010, 11:25 AM~17926072
> *las botas por favor  :biggrin:
> *


they will be ready by August you can pick em up at the house!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jun 30 2010, 11:25 AM~17926074
> *:biggrin: GOODTIMES DFW
> 
> 
> ...


NICE LS HOMIE!!!!!   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jun 30 2010, 09:32 AM~17926125
> *NICE LS HOMIE!!!!!     :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


APPRECIATE IT :biggrin: .
BOUT TO GO IN FOR A FACE LIFT THOUGH


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jun 30 2010, 11:25 AM~17926074
> *:biggrin: GOODTIMES DFW
> 
> 
> ...


Super Clean Monte


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 30 2010, 09:44 AM~17926202
> *Super Clean Monte
> *


LOL THANKS ITS MY DAILY DRIVER TOO A/C AND ALL POWER


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Clean Ls Homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jun 30 2010, 11:49 AM~17926247
> *LOL THANKS ITS MY DAILY DRIVER TOO A/C AND ALL POWER
> *


How Much Shipped To Fort Worth.... :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 30 2010, 08:53 AM~17925864
> *Lets Go Check It Out...  :0
> *


  Ill call you when I'm going Up der


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Jesse


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Loco 61, Chucks, 80 Eldog, 81.7.TX., Lil_Jesse, Lambda_817


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS+Jun 30 2010, 11:25 AM~17926074-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


daaaaaaaamn thats whats up :cheesy:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 81.7.TX., Chucks, 80 Eldog, Lil_Jesse, *Lambda_817*

Lambda lambda lambda!! The movie NERDS!! :roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jun 30 2010, 11:29 AM~17927079
> *Sup Jesse
> *


What's up homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 30 2010, 08:01 AM~17925137
> * Good thing the wife and kids are good!
> On another note caught a snake in my back yard!!  :wow:
> 
> ...


Sounds like snake soup time, yummy... :drama:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jun 30 2010, 11:25 AM~17926074
> *:biggrin: GOODTIMES DFW
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Im changing the color of my car


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jun 30 2010, 01:30 PM~17927089
> *
> 
> Lambda lambda lambda!! The movie NERDS!!  :roflmao:
> ...


FIRST POST!!! haha. my Lambda is for Lambda Theta Phi, my fratirnity at school. Im a newb here from fort worth just trying to learn a little more about low lows and see whats up with the DFW scene. Youll see me reading around here often!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jun 30 2010, 09:25 AM~17926074
> *:biggrin: GOODTIMES DFW
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass ride homie


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambda_817_@Jun 30 2010, 03:08 PM~17927768
> *FIRST POST!!! haha. my Lambda is for Lambda Theta Phi, my fratirnity at school. Im a newb here from fort worth just trying to learn a little more about low lows and see whats up with the DFW scene. Youll see me reading around here often!
> *


Welcome to the Lay it Lowz!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambda_817_@Jun 30 2010, 03:08 PM~17927768
> *FIRST POST!!! haha. my Lambda is for Lambda Theta Phi, my fratirnity at school. Im a newb here from fort worth just trying to learn a little more about low lows and see whats up with the DFW scene. Youll see me reading around here often!
> *


Watch out for the Alpha Badas. BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Not really sure what its worth shoot me some offers


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2010, 03:42 PM~17928036
> *Watch out for the Alpha Badas. BAHAHAHAHA
> *


watch out for O D PHI


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 30 2010, 03:44 PM~17928050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


$20


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lambda_817_@Jun 30 2010, 03:08 PM~17927768
> *FIRST POST!!! haha. my Lambda is for Lambda Theta Phi, my fratirnity at school. Im a newb here from fort worth just trying to learn a little more about low lows and see whats up with the DFW scene. Youll see me reading around here often!
> *


Welcome To Lay It Low... .Watch Out For A Guy Named Juan.... :sprint: 
























j/k


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Mike call me when u get a chance


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambda_817_@Jun 30 2010, 02:08 PM~17927768
> *FIRST POST!!! haha. my Lambda is for Lambda Theta Phi, my fratirnity at school. Im a newb here from fort worth just trying to learn a little more about low lows and see whats up with the DFW scene. Youll see me reading around here often!
> *


whats up big homie!!! glad you found our thread.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:angry: fuck this rain!


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

2 Members: Marko57, ENOUGH SAID

KE show Jose 52 & counting !!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 30 2010, 03:44 PM~17928050
> *
> 
> 
> ...


50 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 30 2010, 04:10 PM~17928724
> *2 Members: Marko57, ENOUGH SAID
> 
> KE show Jose 52 & counting !!!!!!!
> *


Yes sir its crunch time


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Jun 30 2010, 04:10 PM~17928724
> *2 Members: Marko57, ENOUGH SAID
> 
> KE show Jose 52 & counting !!!!!!!
> *


Yes sir its crunch time


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jun 30 2010, 09:25 AM~17926074
> *:biggrin: GOODTIMES DFW
> 
> 
> ...


That's what's up ! Keep it gangsta !!! Keep smashen homie !


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jun 30 2010, 11:25 AM~17926074
> *:biggrin: GOODTIMES DFW
> 
> 
> ...



Nice MC bro! Always nice to see more daily's on the street!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 30 2010, 04:17 PM~17928299
> *Hey Mike call me when u get a chance
> *



Callin you NOW :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambda_817_@Jun 30 2010, 03:08 PM~17927768
> *FIRST POST!!! haha. my Lambda is for Lambda Theta Phi, my fratirnity at school. Im a newb here from fort worth just trying to learn a little more about low lows and see whats up with the DFW scene. Youll see me reading around here often!
> *


Welcome to DA FUNK!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Front glass SOLD


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jun 30 2010, 07:37 PM~17929856
> *Welcome to DA FUNK!!!
> *


I meant new to layitlow, not FW. Ive been here for ~12 years...

Thanks for the welcome everyone.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jun 30 2010, 03:59 PM~17928644
> *:angry:  fuck this rain!
> *


Phx 110% today..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambda_817_@Jun 30 2010, 09:20 PM~17930722
> *I meant new to layitlow, not FW. Ive been here for ~12 years...
> 
> Thanks for the welcome everyone.
> *


Kool. Welcome to the FTW topic! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 30 2010, 08:54 PM~17930501
> *Front glass    SOLD
> *


how much


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jun 30 2010, 09:13 PM~17931235
> *how much
> *


Got 80 bucks for it, if u need one hit me up at the ulc


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*ANYONE HAVE AN OLD COMPUTER WITH WINDOWS 98??? Let Me KNOW PLEASE..*


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Did u make it to see that ride Lil Jesse? Wat is it?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jun 30 2010, 10:21 PM~17931330
> *Got 80 bucks for it, if u need one hit me up at the ulc
> *


I do need one


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jun 30 2010, 08:21 PM~17931334
> *ANYONE HAVE AN OLD COMPUTER WITH WINDOWS 98??? Let Me KNOW PLEASE..
> *


Would you happen to need a monitor too? I have a gateway monitor I don't need.


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

Latin paradise


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

good morning peeps :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jun 30 2010, 11:34 PM~17932013
> *Would you happen to need a monitor too? I have a gateway monitor I don't need.
> *



Is It Flat Screen??? I Have A Big Box Gateway Monitor Already...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise+Jul 1 2010, 04:24 AM~17933497-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Bro???


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning 817


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 1 2010, 07:58 AM~17933894
> *Morning 817
> *


Good Morning Jose...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Jul 1 2010, 04:24 AM~17933497
> *Latin paradise
> *


Miso or Miguel? I see squishy is on here. that must be Miguel? :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wutz good FOROS!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:wave: mornin yall :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Homies... Think Its Going To Be A Long Day...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jul 1 2010, 09:08 AM~17934234-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 1 2010, 09:48 AM~17934471
> *Morning Foros
> *


X2


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Jul 1 2010, 02:24 AM~17933497
> *Latin paradise
> *


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Jul 1 2010, 03:24 AM~17933497
> *Latin paradise
> *


 :thumbsup: Welcome Miso.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by double o_@Jul 1 2010, 12:40 PM~17935692
> *:thumbsup: Welcome Miso.
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Latin Paradose deep in here now :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

wats up ft worth homies! 

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 1 2010, 01:32 PM~17936053
> *wats up ft worth homies!
> 
> :wave:
> *


How Was Your Trip??


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, tples65, GANGSTAFIED88LS

Wat it dew GTIMER


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 1 2010, 01:37 PM~17936084
> *How Was Your Trip??
> *



good! :biggrin: 

wat u been up to?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 1 2010, 01:43 PM~17936123
> *good!  :biggrin:
> 
> wat u been up to?
> *


Just Trying To Take Over The World... :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

c'mon sevem


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 1 2010, 01:59 PM~17936235
> *Just Trying To Take Over The World... :0
> *



so you're brain...who's your pinky? lol


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wuts the plan for the 4th!! Fireworks down by the Trinity River?? :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Jul 1 2010, 03:03 PM~17936783
> *so you're brain...who's your pinky? lol
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 1 2010, 03:09 PM~17936824
> *Wuts the plan for the 4th!! Fireworks down by the Trinity River??  :dunno:
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 1 2010, 03:09 PM~17936824
> *Wuts the plan for the 4th!! Fireworks down by the Trinity River??  :dunno:
> *


I want to go to the castle in Diamond hill


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2010, 03:32 PM~17937029
> *I want to go to the castle in Diamond hill
> *


no Chentes in The Rock?? :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 1 2010, 03:09 PM~17936824
> *Wuts the plan for the 4th!! Fireworks down by the Trinity River??  :dunno:
> *


WE WILL BE AT JOE POOL WITH THE JET SKIS!!! EVERYONE INVITED!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 1 2010, 03:09 PM~17936824
> *Wuts the plan for the 4th!! Fireworks down by the Trinity River??  :dunno:
> *



There Always Lots of Peeps Kicking It An Grillin Out At The Cats Parking Lot Just Chillin.. Dat Would Be Cool..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 1 2010, 03:39 PM~17937084
> *There Always Lots of Peeps Kicking It An Grillin Out At The Cats Parking Lot Just Chillin.. Dat Would Be Cool..
> *


 :yes: Thought about doing this!! 
http://fwfourth.com/


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

Come on Juan it's 
Latin paradise
In the house know thanks every1 4 showing love!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Jul 1 2010, 03:58 PM~17937257
> *Come on Juan it's
> Latin paradise
> In the house know thanks every1 4 showing love!
> *


That fool has fat fingers you gotta excuse him :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

That's fuck up he is excuse


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise+Jul 1 2010, 03:58 PM~17937257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 1 2010, 03:48 PM~17937153
> *:yes: Thought about doing this!!
> http://fwfourth.com/
> *


 :0 :sprint:


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

What's good Juan


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What's up 817!!!


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

What's good money mike


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Jul 1 2010, 05:09 PM~17938132
> *What's good money mike
> *



Still workin. Tryin to figure out what we gonna do this weekend. And u?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Jul 1 2010, 05:01 PM~17938002
> *What's good Juan
> *


just here at work bsing


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 1 2010, 04:27 PM~17938355
> *Still workin. Tryin to figure out what we gonna do this weekend. And u?
> *




Same here!! But I'm not working I'm Just chilling


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2010, 04:34 PM~17938448
> *just here at work bsing
> *


Oh that's cool what's going on the weekend


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Jul 1 2010, 05:44 PM~17938532
> *Oh that's cool what's going on the weekend
> *


My homies wedding and that big ass cruise


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 1 2010, 07:50 PM~17939572
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What up man!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 1 2010, 04:51 PM~17939580
> *What up man!
> *



Nothing much Little Big homie... how you doing?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 1 2010, 07:53 PM~17939602
> *Nothing much Little Big homie... how you doing?
> *


lil big homie. LMAO

Bullshitten


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: so whuts goin dwn for the 4th? we should all meet up after the fire works at sonic and take over that bitch!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 1 2010, 08:30 PM~17939910
> *:biggrin: so whuts goin dwn for the 4th? we should all meet up after the fire works at sonic and take over that bitch!
> *


I might roll by ur crib saturday mornin and pick up them parts bro. Is dat kool w/ you?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 1 2010, 08:30 PM~17939910
> *:biggrin: so whuts goin dwn for the 4th? we should all meet up after the fire works at sonic and take over that bitch!
> *


im down to flood that bitch up like KATRINA


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, fortworthmex, chevythang, DALLAS-G
Wats good DALLAS-G


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fortworthmex, *ENOUGH SAID*


hi How are you tonight?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2010, 10:03 PM~17941198
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fortworthmex, ENOUGH SAID
> hi How are you tonight?
> *


All GOOD here homie, wats up on ur side


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 1 2010, 11:07 PM~17941235
> *All GOOD here homie, wats up on ur side
> *


just chillin tryin to cool off a little in the ac :happysad:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2010, 10:09 PM~17941253
> *just chillin tryin to cool off a little in the ac :happysad:
> *


That's cool, hey post up a pic of that 64 of urs


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 1 2010, 11:13 PM~17941288
> *That's cool, hey post up a pic of that 64 of urs
> *











still got a long ways to go


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 1 2010, 11:07 PM~17941235
> *All GOOD here homie, wats up on ur side
> *



Hey bro what u doin up so late? R u sick again? :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 1 2010, 10:25 PM~17941406
> *Hey bro what u doin up so late? R u sick again? :biggrin:
> *


Haha been off for 2 weeks now but gotta go back 2morrow


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2010, 10:20 PM~17941359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit, lookin good wat color u goin with


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

this one


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2010, 10:34 PM~17941490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, I'm sure its gonna look good.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 1 2010, 05:36 PM~17939945
> *I might roll by ur crib saturday mornin and pick up them parts bro. Is dat kool w/ you?
> *


thats cool... should be home by 12... goin to pick up another ride... u can have a sneak peek... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 1 2010, 11:37 PM~17941506
> *Cool, I'm sure its gonna look good.
> *


Not a candy but I hope it'll look good somewhat, won't be a show car


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2010, 08:20 PM~17941359
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
gonna look good!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

seen em all for sale wednsday


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 2 2010, 12:07 AM~17941793
> *:thumbsup:
> gonna look good!
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2010, 09:07 PM~17941795
> *seen em all for sale wednsday
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jul 1 2010, 09:11 PM~17941840
> *
> *


 sup homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 1 2010, 11:54 PM~17941676
> *thats cool... should be home by 12... goin to pick up another ride... u can have a sneak peek... :biggrin:
> *


Awww chit ! Kool! Ill be there. :biggrin:









Damn Jose wish I could take off for 2 weeks and still get paid! I WANNA BE LIKE JOE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 1 2010, 10:23 PM~17941957
> *sup homie
> *


NOTHING MUCH BIG HOMIE JUST WORK LIKE ALWAYS........


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jul 1 2010, 10:47 PM~17942139
> *NOTHING MUCH BIG HOMIE JUST WORK LIKE ALWAYS........
> *



What is work?Is that someplace you go? :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Morning Everybody! Time to get the day started!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats good homies,TGIF


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2010, 10:34 PM~17941490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 2 2010, 05:07 AM~17943108
> *Wats good homies,TGIF
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Meeting tonight ?????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jul 2 2010, 07:46 AM~17943296
> *Meeting tonight ?????
> *


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 1 2010, 05:16 AM~17933769
> *Is It Flat Screen??? I Have A Big Box Gateway Monitor Already...
> *


Yeah


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2010, 12:07 AM~17941795
> *seen em all for sale wednsday
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Jul 2 2010, 08:11 AM~17943372
> *Yeah
> 
> 
> ...



How Much?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

what it do Alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 2 2010, 08:19 AM~17943404
> *what it do Alex
> *


Chillin At Work.. You Working?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2010, 07:27 AM~17943445
> *Chillin At Work.. You Working?
> *


na im off today :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 2 2010, 08:31 AM~17943459
> *na im off today  :biggrin:
> *


You And Luis Going To Belton Swap Meet?


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up foritos ! What's up Loco 61 !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jul 2 2010, 08:38 AM~17943484
> *What's up foritos ! What's up Loco 61 !
> *



Just Chillin Here At Work... What You Up To Ramon?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2010, 12:07 AM~17941795
> *seen em all for sale wednsday
> 
> 
> ...


Damn were at Wheres benny


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:run: :drama: 



Ready for alot of beer drinking this weekend!! Did I see some posting up at the Sonic sunday nite??


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2010, 06:40 AM~17943492
> *Just Chillin Here At Work...  What You Up To Ramon?
> *


Not much homie just been working to ! Ready to see that 61 out rolling homie !


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank GOd Its FriEDay :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 2 2010, 06:33 AM~17943145
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT for the 817


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 2 2010, 10:48 AM~17945107
> *TTT for the 817
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jul 2 2010, 12:03 PM~17944707
> *Not much homie just been working to ! Ready to see that 61 out rolling homie !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 1 2010, 10:07 PM~17941795
> *seen em all for sale wednsday
> 
> 
> ...


Are these down south by Burleson Alvarado area?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 2 2010, 11:08 AM~17944367
> *:run:  :drama:
> Ready for DON'T THREATEN ME WITH A GOOD TIME!!!!!</span>*


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 2 2010, 07:38 AM~17943480
> *You And Luis Going To Belton Swap Meet?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jul 2 2010, 07:38 AM~17943480-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's gonna rain tomorrow....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 2 2010, 08:08 AM~17944367
> *:run:  :drama:
> Ready for alot of beer drinking this weekend!! Did I see some posting up at the Sonic sunday nite??
> *


i will be there with my family :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 2 2010, 05:59 PM~17947893
> *Are these down south by Burleson Alvarado area?
> *


yes sir..6000 for the red one and 4000 for the black one..i got the number if anyone wants it..pm me


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 3 2010, 12:40 AM~17950393
> *i will be there with my family  :biggrin:
> *



Hey bro I'm fixin to roll out. Gettin an oil change in Watauga then headed your way. Call me with directions please.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 3 2010, 01:30 AM~17951199
> *yes sir..6000 for the red one and 4000 for the black one..i got the number if anyone wants it..pm me
> *


I heard the 64 is 15,000


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Big Mike$


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 3 2010, 11:43 AM~17952391
> *I heard the 64 is 15,000
> *


15 5 she said..but its clean


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 3 2010, 11:53 AM~17952448
> *Sup $Big Mike$
> *


Sup homie! How was the meeting last nite?


----------



## emaldona (Oct 24, 2008)

Posting up some pics I took a couple of weeks ago at Sonic on Main. GoodTimes CC had 2 CLEAN 63's...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emaldona_@Jul 3 2010, 01:57 PM~17953405
> *Posting up some pics I took a couple of weeks ago at Sonic on Main. GoodTimes CC had 2 CLEAN 63's...
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by emaldona_@Jul 3 2010, 12:57 PM~17953405
> *Posting up some pics I took a couple of weeks ago at Sonic on Main. GoodTimes CC had 2 CLEAN 63's...
> 
> 
> ...


Love them pics homie !  GT TTT !!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 2 2010, 12:07 AM~17941795
> *seen em all for sale wednsday
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bubble tops but to much money for me! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jul 3 2010, 04:58 PM~17953951
> *Love them pics homie !  GT TTT !!!
> *


 Is this the same 63 ss that use to run with Brown Pride cc back in the days? The brown ss impala


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

2 Members: blanco, Loco 61
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 3 2010, 06:03 PM~17954288
> *2 Members: blanco, Loco 61
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



Sup Oscar??? 

Cruise Still Going Down Meet Up Spot is @ La Grand Plaza ( TownCenter Mall) At 8:00 South West Side...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 3 2010, 07:18 PM~17954633
> *Sup Oscar???
> 
> Cruise Still Going Down Meet Up Spot is @ La Grand Plaza ( TownCenter Mall)  At 8:00 South West Side...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jul 3 2010, 03:50 PM~17954219
> *Is this the same 63 ss that use to run with Brown Pride cc back in the days? The brown ss impala
> *


Yea that's the same impala !


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jul 3 2010, 09:53 PM~17955335
> *Yea that's the same impala !
> *


 orale! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 3 2010, 05:56 PM~17954249
> *
> *


THE BUBBLE ALMOST DONE HOMIE? ITS THE SUMMER YOU NEED TO CRUISE THAT CLEAN RIDE.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 3 2010, 07:18 PM~17954633
> *Sup Oscar???
> 
> Cruise Still Going Down Meet Up Spot is @ La Grand Plaza ( TownCenter Mall)  At 8:00 South West Side...
> *


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

What's good 4 night


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Jul 4 2010, 01:41 AM~17956571
> *What's good 4 night
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Turnout Last Night... No Rain In Sight Lots Of LoLos Out To Have A Good Time.. Police Tried To Pull Our Plates To Check Them Out But Everything Was Clean.. We Were Like Movie Stars With Police Escorts.. :biggrin:


----------



## unique1987 (Jul 3, 2010)

TTT Come check out my Store in Garland, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE


MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST

FACEBOOK.COM/UNIQUK

SHOP # 214.664.0745


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO EVERYONE!!! WE WILL BE KICKIN AT JOE POOL LAKE LYNN CREEK PARK ALL DAY!! EVERYONES INVITED!!! WE GONNA HAVE 2 GRILLS GOING AND THE JET SKIIS...

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by unique1987_@Jul 4 2010, 07:45 AM~17957299
> *TTT  Come check out my Store in Garland, Tx. UNIQUE AIRBRUSH. Store hours are from 8Am-8Pm Monday - Saturday & 11am-7pm Sunday. A few things that we do are; Airbrush T-shirts-Shoes-Pants-Shorts-Helmets-Portraits-Wall Murals-Banners-Canvases-Photo Shirts-BackDrops-Custom Auto Paint-Group Orders AND So Much More. If you would like more info. about the store and where its located, or ANY OTHER ?'s PLEASE FEEL FREE TO CALL ME AT 214 664-0745 MIKE
> MYSPACE.COM/IEGEVENTARTIST
> 
> ...


Nice work bro!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 4 2010, 05:42 AM~17957292
> *Good Turnout Last Night...  No Rain In Sight Lots Of LoLos Out To Have A Good Time.. Police Tried To Pull Our Plates To Check Them Out But Everything Was Clean.. We Were Like Movie Stars With Police Escorts.. :biggrin:
> *


Pics? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

what a night :happysad: FUCK YOU RICKY :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 3 2010, 12:48 PM~17953365
> *Sup homie! How was the meeting last nite?
> *


It was good THANKS OSO FOR THE BEER........

I hope to start makin it to all of them hope to see you at the next one bro


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

had a blast at sonic last night it was cool , scraping, hopping,


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

Happy 4 off July 
What's going down 4 tonight


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 4 2010, 06:46 PM~17960231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice pics bro.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bout to head to the rock to watch the fire work show.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Just got back from the fire works at the cats field! Nice fire works my kids loved it sorry no pics. :twak:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Main street was packed for a sunday! :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

Just here chilling at sonic off main


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

John Still Reppin Hard In Cali... Much Props John


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 4 2010, 06:46 PM~17960231
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice PIcs Germain  Keep Them Commin


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 4 2010, 11:52 PM~17961468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Just getting home from the fireworks show at Cats also, pretty good show. Had some GOODTIMES.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 5 2010, 12:39 AM~17961673
> *Just getting home from the fireworks show at Cats also, pretty good show. Had some GOODTIMES.
> *



Sorry bout gettin off the phone quick. Was lookin for my kid :uh: Ill check on that stuff u was askin for. Prolly try and have an answer for you buy friday


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Good morning Foros :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 4 2010, 11:46 PM~17961719
> *Sorry bout gettin off the phone quick. Was lookin for my kid :uh:  Ill check on that stuff u was askin for. Prolly try and have an answer for you buy friday
> *


Aint no thang big MONEY MIKE, and GOOD morning Foros


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Hope everyone had a good and safe 4th im tired didnt get home til 130 and had to be up at 5 for work


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 3 2010, 02:30 AM~17951199
> *yes sir..6000 for the red one and 4000 for the black one..i got the number if anyone wants it..pm me
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 5 2010, 08:48 AM~17962817
> *Good morning Foros  :biggrin:
> *


Good Afternoon....


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 5 2010, 10:29 AM~17963521
> *
> *


Send me the #


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 3 2010, 05:19 AM~17951516
> *Hey bro I'm fixin to roll out. Gettin an oil change in Watauga then headed your way. Call me with directions please.
> *


sorry i didnt call you back homie.. my trailer was stuck in that ditch... and lost signal... but i got your panels... lets shot for friday i have nothing planned but to just be in my shop... 

happy late 4th to all my homies in the 817...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Got some bass ass footage at sonic sat night, the vid wilk be uploaded later on tonight, foros doing it big


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 5 2010, 06:17 PM~17966134
> *Got some bass ass footage at sonic sat night, the vid wilk be uploaded later on tonight, foros doing it big
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 5 2010, 05:17 PM~17966134
> *Got some bass ass footage at sonic sat night, the vid wilk be uploaded later on tonight, foros doing it big
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68caprice_@Jul 5 2010, 06:39 PM~17966282
> *:drama:
> *


x2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Bass ass, sorry i meant to type bad ass


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Jul 5 2010, 04:38 PM~17965791
> *Send me the #
> *


what up


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 5 2010, 07:03 PM~17966911
> *what up
> *


Off the cars that are 4 sale


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

817!!







:rimshot: :rimshot:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 5 2010, 06:07 PM~17966054
> *sorry i didnt call you back homie.. my trailer was stuck in that ditch... and lost signal... but i got your panels... lets shot for friday i have nothing planned but to just be in my shop...
> 
> happy late 4th to all my homies in the 817...
> ...



That's kool. Not sure bout fri tho. Are thy on the vehicle? I may ask Bobby to stop by if he has a chance during the week.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 5 2010, 07:05 PM~17968161
> *That's kool.  Not sure bout fri tho.  Are thy on the vehicle? I may ask Bobby to stop by if he has a chance during the week.
> *


there still on the car... i will tk thm off 2 morrow for you...


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

SUPP HOMIES


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 5 2010, 09:58 PM~17968066
> *817!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 5 2010, 09:58 PM~17968066
> *817!!
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 5 2010, 10:00 PM~17968756
> *
> *


whats up alex? 61?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 5 2010, 10:10 PM~17968849
> *:wow:
> *


Jesse!!
did u trade ur car?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 5 2010, 11:42 PM~17969253
> *whats up alex? 61?
> *


Not Yet Ramiro...


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 5 2010, 08:58 PM~17968066
> *817!!
> 
> 
> ...


Look nice


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 5 2010, 11:43 PM~17969264
> *Jesse!!
> did u trade ur car?
> *


Nope, keepin' it. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 6 2010, 12:07 AM~17969537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice Homie. Ft. Worth looking good and reppin' them lowriders! :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 5 2010, 10:21 PM~17968306
> *there still on the car... i will tk thm off 2 morrow for you...
> *



Orale. Sounds good. thank u sir.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 6 2010, 12:07 AM~17969537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You Got Down Germain...


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 6 2010, 12:07 AM~17969537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice video!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 5 2010, 10:07 PM~17969537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice video homie!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 6 2010, 12:07 AM~17969537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Vid Germain!!  Wish I couldve made it!  




Any one know who the red cadi is?? That scapping plates is wut gets us kicked outta places! :|


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks fellas.... No one at sonic said anything about the scraping I hope


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Vid is pimp.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 6 2010, 08:45 AM~17971415
> *Thanks fellas.... No one at sonic said anything about the scraping I hope
> *


X817!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 6 2010, 08:48 AM~17971425
> *  Vid is pimp.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Loco 61, 80 Eldog, BAD TIMES 79, ENOUGH SAID, Sin7, Macias

 Sup Homies??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco



Sup Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 6 2010, 10:50 AM~17971967
> *Sup Loco
> Sup Foros
> *


Chillin Couldnt Sleep Last Night Findly Crashed Out At 5:30 Woke Up At 6:30 :angry: Guess I Shouldnt Of Drank That Energy Drink At 8PM :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 6 2010, 10:53 AM~17971988
> *Chillin Couldnt Sleep Last Night Findly Crashed Out At 5:30 Woke Up At 6:30  :angry:  Guess I Shouldnt Of Drank That Energy Drink At 8PM  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 6 2010, 10:54 AM~17972000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 6 2010, 09:46 AM~17971936
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Loco 61, 80 Eldog, BAD TIMES 79, ENOUGH SAID, Sin7, Macias
> 
> ...


Wats good Alex, did u ever find the fucker that hit ur wifes car


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 6 2010, 11:11 AM~17972111
> *Wats good Alex, did u ever find the fucker that hit ur wifes car
> *


Just Chillin Homie... N Yeah I Think I Know Where He Lives....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 6 2010, 10:15 AM~17972132
> *Just Chillin Homie... N Yeah I Think I Know Where He Lives....
> *


That's good, need a hitman let me know


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, $Money Mike$

Wats up Mike


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 6 2010, 11:24 AM~17972196
> *That's good, need a hitman let me know
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Good video


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup J-Ray


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 6 2010, 11:25 AM~17972202
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, $Money Mike$
> 
> Wats up Mike
> *


Cruizn bk from the valley. Tryn to make dat $$$. Got a sunburn from hell too.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup$Big Mike$ :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 6 2010, 09:46 AM~17971936
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Loco 61, 80 Eldog, BAD TIMES 79, ENOUGH SAID, Sin7, Macias
> 
> ...


que onda wey???? why did you leave so early on sat???


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 6 2010, 03:19 PM~17974007
> *Sup$Big Mike$    :biggrin:
> *


What up! How's the family?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 6 2010, 01:39 PM~17974201
> *What up!  How's the family?
> *


Just here at work bro its a hot one today the Fam is doing good bro thanks for askin Hows your Family doin?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 4 2010, 09:27 AM~17958403
> *what a night :happysad:  FUCK YOU RICKY :biggrin:
> *


bwahaHAHA 6PACK


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 6 2010, 12:58 PM~17973839
> *30 bucks plus 2 bucks shipping till fri
> 
> Impala
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 6 2010, 04:07 PM~17974482
> *bwahaHAHA 6PACK
> *


Bitch I drink more then that. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, >>>>>>>>>81.7.TX.


BIATCH!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 6 2010, 01:18 PM~17974606
> *Bitch I drink more then that. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 6 2010, 04:29 PM~17974692
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :0
> *


Please No!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 6 2010, 03:44 PM~17974250
> *Just here at work bro its a hot one today the Fam is doing good bro thanks for askin  Hows your Family doin?
> *


 All goin well.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:

Sup Homies?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 6 2010, 04:30 PM~17974699
> *Please No!
> *


LOOKS LIKE YOU....
http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/07/06/23...or-missing.html


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 6 2010, 04:37 PM~17974765
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU....
> http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/07/06/23...or-missing.html
> *


:|


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti, DALLAS-G,* HEARTBREAKER
*

SUP HOMIE! Happy Birthday!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 6 2010, 01:37 PM~17974765
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU....
> http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/07/06/23...or-missing.html
> *


DAMN :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 6 2010, 04:37 PM~17974765
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU....
> http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/07/06/23...or-missing.html
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

dang i went to Trinity Park on 4th of July and didnt see any Lowlows :angry:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What's up homies anything going down this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 6 2010, 08:03 PM~17976528
> *What's up homies anything going down this weekend? :biggrin:
> *


Dallas is the place to be...2 shows.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 6 2010, 06:10 PM~17976608
> *Dallas is the place to be...2 shows.
> *


Anything these weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 6 2010, 04:37 PM~17974765
> *LOOKS LIKE YOU....
> http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/07/06/23...or-missing.html
> *


He does look like Juan! LMAO!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jul 6 2010, 06:59 PM~17976004
> *dang i went to Trinity Park on 4th of July and didnt see any Lowlows  :angry:
> *


Sonic was the place to be :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 6 2010, 08:14 PM~17976649
> *Anything these weekend?  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, 2 shows, one in Desoto south of Oak Cliff and one at the Sonic hangout in Oak Cliff...both shows are Saturday and both shows start at 4pm. I'll be in Desoto from 4-6pm then at Sonic from 6:30-??? :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT for Foros


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 6 2010, 07:08 PM~17977251
> *Yeah, 2 shows, one in Desoto south of Oak Cliff and one at the Sonic hangout in Oak Cliff...both shows are Saturday and both shows start at 4pm. I'll be in Desoto from 4-6pm then at Sonic from. 6:30-??? :biggrin:
> *


  I might head out there this weekend I been wanting to roll the Lincoln I haven't rolled it in a while :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

HMMMM SONIC IN D TOWN.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 6 2010, 09:34 PM~17977547
> * I might head out there this weekend I been wanting to roll the Lincoln I haven't rolled it in a while :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 68caprice (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 5 2010, 11:07 PM~17969537
> *
> 
> 
> ...


REGAL ON .32 IS BAD NICE VID


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

anyone rollin to sonic in northside?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS+Jul 6 2010, 11:46 PM~17979149-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup Oscar??






Gooooood Morning Fellas... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jul 6 2010, 09:46 PM~17979149
> *anyone rollin to sonic in northside?
> *


I am :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 7 2010, 08:53 AM~17981334
> *I am  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Ill be at the Sonic in Northside this Saturday nite!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 7 2010, 09:38 AM~17981527
> *Ill be at the Sonic in Northside this Saturday nite!!
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 7 2010, 09:38 AM~17981527
> *Ill be at the Sonic in Northside this Saturday nite!!
> *


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 7 2010, 09:38 AM~17981527
> *Ill be at the Sonic in Northside this Saturday nite!!
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## ZEUS DA GOD (Jun 5, 2008)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ZEUS DA GOD_@Jul 7 2010, 07:44 AM~17981939
> *Friendly Reminder...  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats good 817, GT passin thru keepin us on top


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1824819029.html

:wow: :nosad: At least its cheap!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 7 2010, 11:51 AM~17982414
> *
> *


Sup Homie? Long time no see...how you been?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 7 2010, 01:05 PM~17982940
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1824819029.html
> 
> :wow:  :nosad: At least its cheap!!
> *



Put A Swimming In The Back End... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 7 2010, 12:44 PM~17983528
> *Put A Swimming In The Back End... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


We can have a pool party in the back of that thing :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 7 2010, 02:58 PM~17983638
> *We can have a pool party in the back of that thing  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 7 2010, 01:13 PM~17983778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 7 2010, 11:12 AM~17983327
> *Sup Homie? Long time no see...how you been?
> *


IM DOING PRETTY GOOD HOMIE


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

TTT :boink: :boink:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

The teacher said, "Let's begin by reviewing some American History. Who
said 'Give me Liberty, or give me Death'?"
She saw a sea of blank faces, except for Little Johnny, a bright
Navajo Indian boy who had his hand up.
"'Patrick Henry, 1775," he said.
"Very good", said the teacher!
Who said, "Government of the People, by the People, for the People,
shall not perish from the Earth?"
Again, no response except from Little Johnny, "Abraham Lincoln, 1863."
The teacher snapped at the class, "Class, you should be ashamed;
Little Johnny knows more about history than you do."
She heard a loud whisper: "Screw the Indians."
"Who said that?" she demanded.
Little Johnny put his hand up, "General Custer, 1862."
At that point, a student in the back said, "I'm gonna puke."
The teacher glares around and asks, "All right! Now who said that!?"
Again, Little Johnny says, "George Bush to the Japanese Prime Minister,
1991."
Now furious, another student yells, "Oh yeah? Suck this!"
Little Johnny jumps out of his chair waving his hand and shouts to the
teacher, "Bill Clinton, to Monica Lewinsky, 1997!"
Now with almost mob hysteria someone said "You little shit. If you say
anything else, I'll kill you."
Little Johnny frantically yells at the top of his voice, "Michael
Jackson to the child witnesse s testifying against him, 2004."
The teacher fainted.
And as the class gathered around the teacher on the floor, someone
said, "Oh shit, we're screwed!"
Little Johnny said quietly, "The American people, November 4, 2008."


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

WATS UP FT WORTH... PARA Q SE ENTRETENGAN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 7 2010, 11:01 PM~17988310
> *The teacher said, "Let's begin by reviewing some American History. Who
> said 'Give me Liberty, or give me Death'?"
> She saw a sea of blank faces, except for Little Johnny, a bright
> ...


 :roflmao: 




> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jul 8 2010, 01:53 AM~17989872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Were is everyone today?????


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 8 2010, 01:57 PM~17993225
> *Were is everyone today?????
> *


Im in Denton rite now!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm in Corona California, 75 and sunny.. Chill'n with my grand kids...


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 8 2010, 01:02 PM~17993256
> *I'm in Corona California, 75 and sunny.. Chill'n with my grand kids...
> *



Has to be nice I need a a vocation


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 7 2010, 06:10 AM~17981168
> *This Weekend If It Doesnt Rain...
> Sup Oscar??
> Gooooood Morning Fellas... :biggrin:
> *


yea hopefully it doesnt ....
ima be rollin :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Money Mike we still on for this weekend?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

zenithknock off wires and wide whites - $400 (weatherford)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-07-07, 5:50PM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


4 zenith wires 15""with wide whitewall tires real knock offs have all adapters and spinners one spinner not in good shape but will work tires are in nearly new condition but have been sitting inside for several years on collector car unilug adapters will fit several bolt patterns.thes wheels cost $2000 dollars new not including tires so no low ball offers call for more info.steve 817-613-4916 thanks for looking!!! quickest way to contact me is to call not text 


Location: weatherford 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests



PostingID: 1830939672


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/1830939672.html[/url]


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 8 2010, 02:46 PM~17993635
> *:drama:
> *











Sup Ramiro...think you can roll out there with us Homie? Then we're hitting Sonic in Oak Cliff afterwards.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 8 2010, 01:57 PM~17993225
> *Were is everyone today?????
> *


Im in Haltom City..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jul 8 2010, 02:02 PM~17993256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets Roll


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 8 2010, 12:37 PM~17994019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 8 2010, 04:03 PM~17994289
> *:h5:
> *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 7 2010, 11:01 PM~17988310
> *The teacher said, "Let's begin by reviewing some American History. Who
> said 'Give me Liberty, or give me Death'?"
> She saw a sea of blank faces, except for Little Johnny, a bright
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 



> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jul 8 2010, 01:53 AM~17989872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 8 2010, 02:48 PM~17993652
> *Money Mike we still on for this weekend?
> *


I'm not gonna be able to go. Got some unexpected expenses that have come up. I'll have to join u guys next time.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 8 2010, 01:37 PM~17994019
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 8 2010, 05:04 PM~17994925
> *I'm not gonna be able to go. Got some unexpected expenses that have come up. I'll have to join u guys next time.
> 
> *


 :scrutinize: :sprint:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 8 2010, 02:22 PM~17993888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where is Desoto? Desoto off 67?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 8 2010, 05:04 PM~17994925
> *I'm not gonna be able to go. Got some unexpected expenses that have come up. I'll have to join u guys next time.
> 
> *


Shall we post pone?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 8 2010, 06:50 PM~17995752
> *Where is Desoto? My car wont make it all the way out there and im not going to roll my car on a trailer. Just play is Desoto off 67?
> *


Yeah, it's a straight shot down 20 to Hampton Rd, exit and go south a couple miles.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 8 2010, 06:14 PM~17995895
> *Yeah, it's a straight shot down 20 to Hampton Rd, exit and go south a couple miles.
> *


Ok ill pm you tomorrow to see whats up.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 8 2010, 07:56 PM~17996240
> *Ok ill pm you tomorrow to see whats up.
> *


Here's a map and the thread link. :biggrin: Let em know Homie.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=550534


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 8 2010, 07:10 PM~17996380
> *Here's a map and the thread link. :biggrin: Let em know Homie.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=13&t=550534
> ...


Where you want to meet us? Im going to as Squish for LP see if they want to go!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 8 2010, 08:14 PM~17996404
> *Where you want to meet us? Im going to as Squish for LP see if they want to go!
> *


The club is meeting at 3pm at Kiest Park and rollin' there together. If you want to meet us on the way that will be cool. I think there is a Racetrack Gas Station right on the corner of Hampton and I-20.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: geting closer :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 8 2010, 08:56 PM~17996753
> *:biggrin: geting closer  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :worship:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

*Here are some better Pics...































*​


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 08:23 PM~17997120
> *Here are some better Pics...
> 
> 
> ...


That mofo looking good!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOODTIMES DFW is now opening the doors for fulltime members. If you have a clean traditional lowrider and you enjoy every aspect of this lifestyle day in and day out then GOODTIMES is for you. We are looking for family oriented people who like to cruise, show and have GOODTIMES


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 07:23 PM~17997120
> *Here are some better Pics...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jul 8 2010, 09:23 PM~17997120
> *Here are some better Pics...
> 
> 
> ...


ooooooohhhh weeeeeeeee lol..very clean car oscar :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> > :0
> 
> 
> :happysad: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 8 2010, 07:48 PM~17997430
> *GOODTIMES DFW is now opening the doors for fulltime members. If you have a clean traditional lowrider and you enjoy every aspect of this lifestyle day in and day out then GOODTIMES is for you. We are looking for family oriented people who like to cruise, show and have  GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...


That's what's up homie !


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*6 Members: fortworthmex, cleancut86, artisticdream63, ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61, blanco
*



full house


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 8 2010, 08:48 PM~17997430
> *GOODTIMES DFW is now opening the doors for fulltime members. If you have a clean traditional lowrider and you enjoy every aspect of this lifestyle day in and day out then GOODTIMES is for you. We are looking for family oriented people who like to cruise, show and have  GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> ...


George, last time I was around you I wasn't hav'n such a good time.. :biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 8 2010, 06:56 PM~17996753
> *:biggrin: geting closer  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking real good homie ! Love that kolor !


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:guns:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 8 2010, 10:43 PM~17998025
> *George, last time I was around you I wasn't hav'n such a good time.. :biggrin:
> *


hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 8 2010, 10:40 PM~17997998
> *6 Members: fortworthmex, cleancut86, artisticdream63, ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61, blanco
> 
> full house
> *


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

FOR U 2 ENVY ME HOMIE RAMIRO :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 8 2010, 09:43 PM~17998025
> *George, last time I was around you I wasn't hav'n such a good time.. :biggrin:
> *


U always have Goodtimes with George lol


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Jul 8 2010, 10:52 PM~17998157
> *
> *


Who is this? :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

Latin paradise car club


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Jul 8 2010, 11:08 PM~17998356
> *Latin paradise  car club
> *


Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jul 8 2010, 08:33 PM~17997907
> *That's what's up homie !
> *


What's up homie :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Jul 8 2010, 11:08 PM~17998356
> *Latin paradise  car club
> *


Name???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, biglukftwrthtx, Lil_Jesse


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 8 2010, 09:37 PM~17998675
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, biglukftwrthtx, Lil_Jesse
> 
> *


What's up loco :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 8 2010, 11:34 PM~17998652
> *Name???
> *


Thats Miguel.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

WAZZ CRAKKIN HOMIES


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

LATIN PARADISE C.C BURLESON.TX


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

BIG MIGUEL


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

uffin: :420: :drama: :naughty:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning 817


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Jul 8 2010, 09:52 PM~17998157
> *FOR U 2 ENVY ME HOMIE RAMIRO  :thumbsup:
> *


About time :banghead:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Good Morning

TGIF!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Jul 8 2010, 11:38 PM~17998691-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:0  

*TGIF!! *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 9 2010, 05:18 AM~18000504
> *Sup Jesse... You Get The Rear Fixed?
> 
> *


Yes sir thanks for reminding me I can't belive I forgot to put them on but its all good now I'm ready to roll :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Me and Dre hitting the streets for a bit tonight. Any one want to meet up and kick it some where? :dunno:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 9 2010, 08:38 AM~18000739
> *Yes sir thanks for reminding me I can't belive I forgot to put them on but its all good now I'm ready to roll :biggrin:
> *


  Good To Hear Your Ready To Roll.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 9 2010, 08:45 AM~18000771
> *Me and Dre hitting the streets for a bit tonight. Any one want to meet up and kick it some where? :dunno:
> *


Billiards & Beer!!  
Anyone down?? :dunno:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 9 2010, 09:17 AM~18002178
> *Billiards & Beer!!
> Anyone down??  :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 9 2010, 12:17 PM~18002178
> *Billiards & Beer!!
> Anyone down??  :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :happysad: :sprint:


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

What's good ppl


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Jul 9 2010, 12:42 PM~18002396-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

So no ones down?


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

uffin: anybody got a set of headers for a 87 mc


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

chilling with my old lady enjoying the rain. about to cook some steaks on the grill... anybody hungry? :cheesy:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jul 8 2010, 08:17 PM~17997025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks one day i will be rolling with yall :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

good day


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 9 2010, 10:17 AM~18002178
> *Billiards & Beer!!
> Anyone down??  :dunno:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

you already know who that is :guns: PETE


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 9 2010, 03:46 PM~18005024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pete is one of the best painters here in the dfw IMO :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 9 2010, 05:46 PM~18005024
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Pasted By Pete Place Yesterday... That Ride Is Looking Sharp...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 9 2010, 08:02 AM~18001244
> *  Good To Hear Your Ready To Roll.
> *


 :biggrin: Am I'm still working out a deal on the other ride  Ill Sen u some more pics


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Jul 9 2010, 04:41 PM~18004383
> *chilling with my old lady enjoying the rain. about to cook some steaks on the grill... anybody hungry? :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 9 2010, 05:32 PM~18005420
> *Pete is one of the best painters here in the dfw IMO :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1804551800.html taking offers


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817cutty_@Jul 9 2010, 08:09 PM~18006131
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1804551800.html  taking offers
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT for 817


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Dominic's LS 
GT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 9 2010, 11:20 PM~18007491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 9 2010, 07:57 PM~18006845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good who did the stripping? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 9 2010, 09:20 PM~18007491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Jul 9 2010, 03:41 PM~18004383
> *chilling with my old lady enjoying the rain. about to cook some steaks on the grill... anybody hungry? :cheesy:
> *


MAS PUTO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Lokey did the striping


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lokey_@Jul 9 2010, 09:55 PM~18007254
> *ALRIGHT HERES GANGSTAFIED\
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 9 2010, 05:46 PM~18005024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is ths pete?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 9 2010, 11:20 PM~18007491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you guys are doing it big. congrats guys.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, juangotti

Wat it dew homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 10 2010, 01:11 AM~18008686
> *you guys are doing it big. congrats guys.
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 10 2010, 02:12 AM~18008690
> *Thanks homie
> *


respect when respect do.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 9 2010, 08:57 PM~18006845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

what up peeps  :wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning FOROS


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 9 2010, 09:57 PM~18006845
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!!!!


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:x: Ramiro (tples 65) gimmie some powder!! lol n squish said give him some chon chon


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

GOT THE BIG PICS HERE :biggrin: MY RIDE


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jul 10 2010, 08:31 AM~18009771
> *GOT THE BIG PICS  HERE  :biggrin:  MY RIDE
> 
> 
> ...


That bitch is bad ! That's what's up homie keep smashen !!! GOODTIMES TTT !!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 9 2010, 09:20 PM~18007491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The BIG GT representing in the DFW TEXAS ! TTMFT !!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 9 2010, 03:46 PM~18005024
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's my boy BIG PETE doin the dam thang ! Looks klean homie !


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jul 10 2010, 10:53 AM~18009870
> *That's my boy BIG PETE doin the dam thang ! Looks klean homie !
> *



He does really good work. I wouldnt mind gettin some work done there also!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

New phone new number pm me if you need it.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 10 2010, 10:15 AM~18010641
> *New phone new number pm me if you need it.
> *


HEARD THAT THERE WAS ALOT OF SHIT TALKIN LAST NIGHT


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, Lambda_817, rollin64, ESTRELLA420LUV
WHAT U DOIN TONITE


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 10 2010, 02:55 PM~18011234
> *HEARD THAT THERE WAS ALOT OF SHIT TALKIN LAST NIGHT
> *


lol yeah yo prez.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*Who is all rolling to sonic tonight?*


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 10 2010, 01:05 PM~18011300
> *Who is all rolling to sonic tonight?
> *


I might Go :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 10 2010, 03:19 PM~18011352
> *I might Go  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jul 10 2010, 12:04 PM~18011292-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 10 2010, 01:20 PM~18011355
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Jul 10 2010, 03:21 PM~18011364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti, lac84, Lil_Jesse


Sonic on main :nicoderm:


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

GOODTIMES looking good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BoyleHeights323 (Mar 8, 2006)

fuck texass


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

This Foo!!! :roflmao: HATER!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Foros...? Whos Else Is Rolling Tonight?


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

those r some clean ass rides oooweeeeeee


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ROLL CALL!!!
Loco 61 5244
817Lowrider 2654
fortworthmex 1723
$Money Mike$ 1321
teal62impala 1236
theoso8 1205
81.7.TX. 1013
juangotti 937
80 Eldog 805
Elpintor 742
$Rollin Rich$ 82 627
Lil_Jesse 525
TechniquesOG 477
J-RAY 451
BIG George! 440
ESTRELLA420LUV 438
blanco 416
sixty7imp 371
Homie Styln 355
Texas Massacre 326
SINICTX 297
TheTexasGoldPlater 296
BIG AUGIE 262
DFWEntertainment 253
ms_tx_legend214 253
FORTWORTHAZTEC 247
BAD TIMES 79 246
jvasquez 208
tples65 200
TeXaS_ReGaL_85 199
ENOUGH SAID 192
Texas 61 Impala 191
C-LO9492 184
Macias 166
SWEET*LIL*V 144
boricua87 100
VENOM65 100
Sin7 99
rollin64 99
SHOELACES 99
Forgiven 63 95
radicalkingz 89
RollinBlue 88
artisticdream63 86
THE MAJESTICS TX 86
TX86cutty817 85
94 SS 83
A&mCustoms 77
Sigala 77
dunk420 76
BlazinLow89 76
1bad-azz cadi 75
Coca Pearl 60
Streetlife72 47
ericg 46
show67 44
FunkytownRoller 44
bigstew22 37
Regal85TX 36
SEISKUATRO,SS 36
TopCopOG 35
outlawcrewcab 33
Marko57 32
emeraldpassion63 31
5811MSgtP 30
HEARTBREAKER 30
214monte 29
Latin Thug 29
Bad Mamma Jamma 28
the fan 86 27
BLVD ACES 4 LIFE 27
214pinkcandy 27
Skim 26
U.L.C. Texas 26
{belinda} 25
8cutdog6 23
green ice 23
Fleetwood94 23
LOLOMomaGP 22
TOP DOG '64 20
project 79 20
ese screw 19
SOUTHERN64 18
D-TOWN 78 18
MAJESTIX 17
DALLAS-G 17
.:Vato Loco:. 15
irving customz1 15
Latin Paradise 15
PURPLE~HAZE 15
817cutty 15
-SUPER62- 15
red22 15
Carlos Polishing 15
mrchavez 14
Chucks 14
$CHARLIE BOY$ 12
benjamin6973 12
SLFirstLady 11
Freelance Photo 11
double o 10
las_crucez 10
LUNALUNATICO817 10
PIMPnamedSLICKBACK 10
ZEUS DA GOD 10
show-bound 10
ULA 10
Str8crazy80 10
BigLazy903 10
8t4mc 9
817LoLo 9
squishy 9
83SCutDog 9
texican 9
Estrella Car Club 8
califas 8
Biz-MN 8
Same_Ol_Cutty 8
Wildmint 7
A&M customs 7
meanOne 7
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 7
Chi-Town boi 7
ORANGE DEEZIRE 7
funkytownclowns 6
1regio3 6
spider 53 6
OJ Hydraulics 6
mrpuppet 6
GANGSTAFIED88LS 6
LIL JR..TEJAS 5
BIRDYLUV 5
jorgemartinezis1 5
chevythang 5
jbrazy 5
ICED BOXX 5
EVANASTY 5
Austin Ace 5
RO68RAG 5
68caprice 5
ROBERTO G 4
resname93 4
regal ryda 4
53BOMBA 4
kluna 4
214loco 4
payroll77 4
SA ROLLERZ 4
JapanTech 4
lowriviera 4
BIG TEX 3
72montemz 3
DANNY'S 66 3
HUSKY 3
slickpanther 3
miguel62 3
dallas_cutty 3
kevo 3
I TrAvIeSo I 3
skidz 3
MiKLO 3
WestTexas_lowlow 3
biglukftwrthtx 3
68droppa 3
DOUGHBOY940 3
Lambda_817 3


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

one with sun


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 10 2010, 01:56 PM~18011571
> *GOODTIMES looking good!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Que onda lil Jesse ! Thanks homie !


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

going to a car show somewhere in dallas. then to sonic in oakcliff to cruise. for u 2 envy & latin paradise


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BoyleHeights323_@Jul 10 2010, 03:02 PM~18011607
> *fuck texass
> *


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Jul 10 2010, 04:21 PM~18011721
> *going to a car show somewhere in dallas. then to sonic in oakcliff to cruise. for u 2 envy & latin paradise
> *


you guys have fun and be safe. Rep the 817 for us


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 10 2010, 02:56 PM~18011571
> *GOODTIMES looking good!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 10 2010, 12:13 PM~18011329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 10 2010, 01:17 PM~18011707
> *one with sun
> 
> 
> ...


love it.... :wow:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up FOROS ! Que onda Turtle u rollin tonite !


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jul 10 2010, 02:19 PM~18011716
> *Que onda lil Jesse ! Thanks homie !
> *


Just chilling homie and u?


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 10 2010, 02:32 PM~18011780
> *love it.... :wow:
> *


thanks sup ramon and george


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jul 10 2010, 01:33 PM~18011783
> *What's up FOROS ! Que onda Turtle u rollin tonite !
> *


yup! chrgin my shit right now... wht time u heading out?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 10 2010, 03:07 PM~18011638
> *Sup Foros...? Whos Else Is Rolling Tonight?
> *


We hope to go by if we come back in time from Desoto then sonic in Ocliff. :drama:
Build it for the street the shows are just a plus!!!!!! :happysad:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 10 2010, 03:22 PM~18011728
> *you guys have fun and be safe. Rep the 817 for us
> *


 :biggrin: Thank you Juan!! pm your number.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC+Jul 10 2010, 04:37 PM~18011800-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 10 2010, 02:37 PM~18011800
> *yup! chrgin my shit right now... wht time u heading out?
> *


Don't know yet but maybe go to the wash at like 8:30 or 9 what time u heading out rollin!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jul 10 2010, 01:53 PM~18011885
> *Don't know yet but maybe go to the wash at like 8:30 or 9 what time u heading out rollin!
> *


call me,,,, i will meet you at the wash....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 10 2010, 01:51 PM~18011872
> *YES BRING THAT 65 OUT
> pm sent
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Im headed to Sonic @ 9


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

bout to go get me some solenoids for my shit..burned em last week while trying to do a side to side move  fuk it :biggrin: 

low battz will burn em :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 10 2010, 07:50 PM~18012681
> *bout to go get me some solenoids for my shit..burned em last week while trying to do a side to side move  fuk it  :biggrin:
> 
> low battz will burn em :wow:
> *


you headed out tonight dog?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 10 2010, 07:52 PM~18012690
> *you headed out tonight dog?
> *


you know it i need to wash my shit and maybe cruise a little then head back to the house and down some cold ones


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

fixin 2 roll out...


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 10 2010, 04:12 PM~18011665
> *those r some clean ass rides    oooweeeeeee
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: cant wait


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 10 2010, 02:55 PM~18011234
> *HEARD THAT THERE WAS ALOT OF SHIT TALKIN LAST NIGHT
> *



Like what???


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Got access to 72 spoke cross lace wheels 13's or 14's.. Also custom colors available, contact me for prices.. 
Homie John 469-735-0502

Few examples:

All chrome 72 spoke cross lace


Example: 72 spoke cross lace special order


Example special order gold hub and 100 spokes


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 10 2010, 10:32 PM~18014034
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Good to see you Ramiro, Miguel and your familias out with us in DeSoto and at Sonic in Oak Cliff. Had fun and hope we can do it again.

GOD BLESS HOMIES! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

had a great time 2 nite at sonic... BLVD ACES FORTWORTH AND GOODTIMES DFW ROLLED OUT TOGETHER LIKE OLD TIMES... :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 10 2010, 10:53 PM~18014171
> *Good to see you Ramiro, Miguel and your familias out with us in DeSoto and at Sonic in Oak Cliff. Had fun and hope we can do it again.
> 
> GOD BLESS HOMIES! :thumbsup:
> *


It felt good going out there plus talking to you and all the other guys. June, your Pastor. Plus we met a couple of other guys.Want to welcome Alex and his family (72 orange cutlass at sonic) to the DFW.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thank God for been with us.4u2NV CC and Latin Paradaise representing Fort Worth
to the fullest. Went to Desoto then Sonic in Ocliff then our own back yard Sonic on main st. Thank Megan and Miguel from Latin Paradasi CC. for going with us.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 11 2010, 12:27 AM~18014369
> *It felt good going out there plus talking to you and all the other guys. June, your Pastor. Plus we met a couple of other guys.Want to welcome Alex and his family (72 orange cutlass at sonic) to the DFW.
> *


June and Pastor Marco, that's his Pastor...he's a cool dude. I was surprised to see him there.

Yeah so you met the guy in the Orange Cutlass. I had my eye on that ride. :thumbsup: Looked real nice!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 10 2010, 09:41 PM~18014083
> *
> *


That's my oldest boy RAY and he's only 13 years old and he's doing real good in school so when he turns 16 I'm giving him my 97 linclon town car so he can roll klean to school and reppin them GOODTIMES DFW! Congrats to my son RAY keep it up !


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 10 2010, 10:14 PM~18014279
> * had a great time 2 nite at sonic... BLVD ACES FORTWORTH AND GOODTIMES DFW ROLLED OUT TOGETHER LIKE OLD TIMES... :biggrin:
> *


Yea it was kool rollin with the homies from BLVD ACES and we did have some GOODTIMES tonite ! Anytime homies we are ready to roll where ever it is !


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jul 11 2010, 12:45 AM~18014493
> *That's my oldest boy RAY and he's only 13 years old and he's doing real good in school so when he turns 16 I'm giving him my 97 linclon town car so he can roll klean to school and reppin them GOODTIMES DFW! Congrats to my son RAY keep it up !
> *



You must be very proud! His success is a direct reflection of the parenting he is receiving. I say congrats to him and congrats to you and your wife for the work and dedication as parents that you give to your children. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

> Thank God for been with us.4u2NV CC and Latin Paradaise representing Fort Worth
> to the fullest. Went to Desoto then Sonic in Ocliff then our own back yard Sonic on main st. Thank Megan and Miguel from Latin Paradasi CC. for going with us.
> [/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Another bad ass night. damn I cant wait to be in them streets. :tears: Its all good though. my cutty may not be top notch but it will see the streets.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 10 2010, 11:56 PM~18014969
> *Another bad ass night.  damn I cant wait to be in them streets. :tears: Its all good though. my cutty may not be top notch but it will see the streets.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 11 2010, 12:32 AM~18014404
> *Thank God for been with us.4u2NV CC and Latin Paradaise representing Fort Worth
> to the fullest. Went to Desoto then Sonic in Ocliff then our own back yard Sonic on main st. Thank Megan and Miguel from Latin Paradasi CC. for going with us.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jul 10 2010, 11:45 PM~18014493
> *Congrats to Ramonds son Ray on his graduation from UNT in Biomedical Sci Honors. And he only 13 yrs old
> 
> ==================================================
> ...


We need more of our younger generation strving for excellence..

Congradulations young man.....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning homies, had a GOODTIME hangin out last nite at the sonic


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 11 2010, 08:16 AM~18015786
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was this the show at the AAC in Dallas??


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2010, 01:56 AM~18014969
> *Another bad ass night.  damn I cant wait to be in them streets. :tears: Its all good though. my cutty may not be top notch but it will see the streets.
> *



Hey bro dont sell yourself short. Jus wait till Dannyy is done with it. Its gonna look real clean.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 11 2010, 10:30 AM~18016155
> *Hey bro dont sell yourself short. Jus wait till Dannyy is done with it. Its gonna look real clean.
> *


4 show.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

dually for sale http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/1836408303.html


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, BIG George!

Wats GOOD homie


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 11 2010, 05:29 PM~18018406
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, BIG George!
> 
> Wats GOOD homie
> *


Wus up bro and just here cleaning some parts and just getting ready! :biggrin: so how's the fam and want to say that it was nice last nite ! Wut up to all homies in the DFW!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Jul 11 2010, 03:40 PM~18018462
> *Wus up bro and just here cleaning some parts and just getting ready!  :biggrin: so how's the fam and want to say that it was nice last nite ! Wut up to all homies in the DFW!
> *


What's up George! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Hell yea we been having some GOODTIMES, ft worth is really putting it down with all the clubs and solo riders cruzin and chillin at several events


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 11 2010, 05:52 PM~18018518
> *Hell yea we been having some GOODTIMES, ft worth is really putting it down with all the clubs and solo riders cruzin and chillin at several events
> *


yes sir.  nothing but good times


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 11 2010, 02:52 PM~18018518
> *Hell yea we been having some GOODTIMES, ft worth is really putting it down with all the clubs and solo riders cruzin and chillin at several events
> *


you knw damn well your movin to the 817 soon... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

anybody got the hook up on car alarms?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 11 2010, 06:19 PM~18018683
> *anybody got the hook up on car alarms?
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 11 2010, 05:09 PM~18018630
> *you knw damn well your movin to the 817 soon... :biggrin:
> *


I might as well hell I spent like $80 in gas this weekend going back and forth but it was well worth it


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 11 2010, 04:55 PM~18018541
> *yes sir.    nothing but good times
> *


Good talking to you out there homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Dallas-G how u been homie


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 11 2010, 08:36 PM~18019943
> *Wat it dew Dallas-G how u been homie
> *


wut up bro, shit workin alot , but its all good...how u been homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jul 11 2010, 08:41 PM~18019974
> *wut up bro, shit workin alot , but its all good...how u been homie
> *


Doing good homie just enjoying the nice weather. Are u going to the 97.9 show in August 22


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 11 2010, 08:44 PM~18020000
> *Doing good homie just enjoying the nice weather. Are u going to the 97.9 show in August 22
> *


 :yes: still got my ticket from when it fuckin snowed  ....is GT gonna be in tha house?


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

hey alex where was the 61 at?  :dunno:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DALLAS-G_@Jul 11 2010, 08:46 PM~18020015
> *:yes: still got my ticket from when it fuckin snowed  ....is GT gonna be in tha house?
> *


Yea we will be there


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jul 11 2010, 07:56 PM~18020096
> *hey alex where was the 61 at?    :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some badass pics!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jul 11 2010, 07:56 PM~18020096
> *hey alex where was the 61 at?    :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jul 11 2010, 09:56 PM~18020096
> *hey alex where was the 61 at?    :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see you up there...I showed up right before they started the awards. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 11 2010, 09:33 PM~18019922
> *Good talking to you out there homie
> *


vice versa bro.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 11 2010, 06:19 PM~18018683
> *anybody got the hook up on car alarms?
> *


The guy who did mine has a shop in Farmers Branch...he may be able to come out and do it though. His name is Giovany 214-241-6936.

Another guy is in Oak Cliff...never seen his work but I heard he's good too. Layitlow name: 

$i~am~G~cast$

You can PM him for pricing and info. 

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: squishy, juangotti, ENOUGH SAID, supahlaid
did you stay on that hill all night at sonic last night?


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c are having a second car wash at'' hardy kustom''2020 curtis st 75050 grand prarie tx. july 18-2010 Weicame to join us


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c are having a second car wash at'' hardy kustom''2020 curtis st 75050 grand prarie tx. july 18-2010 Weicame to join us


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Jul 11 2010, 11:32 PM~18021056
> *Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c are having a second car wash at'' hardy kustom''2020 curtis st 75050 grand prarie tx. july 18-2010  Weicame to join us
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c are having a second car wash at'' hardy kustom''2020 curtis st 75050 grand prarie tx. july 18-2010 Weicame to join us

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning 817


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 12 2010, 05:02 AM~18022740
> *Morning 817
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Jul 11 2010, 09:56 PM~18020096
> *hey alex where was the 61 at?    :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: It Was At The House. I Left Before The Awards.. Nice Booty Contest Tho... :biggrin: 




Good Morning Peeps... Sup Oscar...?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c are having a second car wash at'' hardy kustom''2020 curtis st 75050 grand prarie tx. july 18-2010 Weicame to join us


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Jul 12 2010, 07:12 AM~18022892
> *Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c are having a second car wash at'' HARD KANDY KUSTOMS''  2020 curtis st 75050 grand prarie tx. july 18-2010 Welcome to join us
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Jul 12 2010, 06:12 AM~18022892
> *Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c are having a second car wash at'' hardy kustom''2020 curtis st 75050 grand prarie tx. july 18-2010 Weicame to join us
> *



See you there.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 12 2010, 08:11 AM~18023086
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Any pics from yesterday Alex ??

I saw you eye-balling JC's rag. How long before you take the tarp off of yours and get it going ?? :cheesy: 

When's the next junk yard/swapmeet adventure ?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

New Page


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Any pics from yesterday?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jul 12 2010, 04:11 AM~18022752
> *:wave:
> *


What's up homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2010, 08:52 AM~18023258
> *New Page
> *


*1400*


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 12 2010, 07:31 AM~18023433
> *1400
> *


TTT 817!!!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 12 2010, 07:27 AM~18023154
> *Any pics from yesterday Alex ??
> 
> I saw you eye-balling JC's rag. How long before you take the tarp off of yours and get it going ?? :cheesy:
> ...


Hes thinking about selling it to me thats why the tarp still on!!!!










Just Playing!!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 81.7.TX., $Money Mike$, juangotti, *blanco*

64 is looking top notch!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 12 2010, 08:51 AM~18023518
> *Hes thinking about selling it to me thats why the tarp still on!!!!
> Just Playing!!!! :nicoderm:
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 12 2010, 07:31 AM~18023433
> *1400
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Jul 12 2010, 09:17 AM~18023350-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do fort worth!


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 12 2010, 11:10 AM~18024853
> *
> *


What's up homie hows the elco cOming along!!!!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Jul 12 2010, 11:23 AM~18024528
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Whats up newbie :twak: :banghead:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 12 2010, 12:11 PM~18025332
> *What's up homie hows the elco cOming along!!!!
> *


Sup Jesse...... Its comin around i talked to danny earier on some other stuff got all my front end back from the chromer now its time to load him right back up... :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup :wave: Looks like theres been alot of action over there. See ya all soon.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 12 2010, 12:31 PM~18025509
> *
> Sup Jesse...... Its comin around i talked to danny earier on some other stuff got all my front end back from the chromer now its time to load him right back up...  :biggrin:
> *


  You going to the majestics show this Sunday? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 12 2010, 12:34 PM~18025527
> *Sup  :wave:  Looks like theres been alot of action over there. See ya all soon.
> *


Wats up Danny how u been?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 12 2010, 02:34 PM~18025527
> *Sup  :wave:  Looks like theres been alot of action over there. See ya all soon.
> *


  Cant wait you to get back. going in another direction. we going bigger. :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 12 2010, 12:36 PM~18025539
> * You going to the majestics show this Sunday? :biggrin:
> *


I wish i could bro but i work every Sunday  I think a few of my members are gona roll out thou ...... You goin?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2010, 12:38 PM~18025559
> *  Cant wait you to get back. going in another direction. we going bigger. :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 12 2010, 02:38 PM~18025555
> *Wats up Danny how u been?
> *


Real good Homie, I'm in El Paso right know taking it eazy. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 12 2010, 12:40 PM~18025569
> *I wish i could bro but i work every Sunday    I think a few of my members are gona roll out thou ...... You goin?
> *


Yes sir im ready to roll :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup 817 Tx --- Sup Juanito ---- Sup Danny --- Sup Jesse


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2010, 02:38 PM~18025559
> *  Cant wait you to get back. going in another direction. we going bigger. :0
> *


X2.... Juan We will be ready and well rested to get back to work. :yes:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 12 2010, 12:40 PM~18025582
> *Real good Homie, I'm in El Paso right know taking it eazy. :biggrin:
> *


That's cool homie i should be going to El Paso later this Summer


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Big Mike$ How was the weekend Homie


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 12 2010, 02:41 PM~18025592
> *Sup 817 Tx --- Sup Juanito ---- Sup Danny --- Sup Jesse
> *


Sup Mat I'll call u later today


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Does any one have pics from this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2010, 02:38 PM~18025559
> *  Cant wait you to get back. going in another direction. we going bigger. :0
> *



That's kool Mr Juan! Go for it!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 12 2010, 12:46 PM~18025643
> *Sup Mat I'll call u later today
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 12 2010, 02:44 PM~18025619
> *That's cool homie i should be going to El Paso later this Summer
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Jul 12 2010, 02:40 PM~18025571-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yezir. Bout to do it up


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 12 2010, 02:47 PM~18025657
> *That's kool Mr Juan! Go for it!
> *


Sup Mike Thanks for looking out, i left in a hurry and forgot to leave u my truck keys.

Sup Dre, uffin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2010, 12:50 PM~18025689
> *
> Sup Mayne!
> Yes sir. Fuck around and just do somethin a lil crazier.
> ...


At work Homie fixin to get off..... Cant wait to see what you came up with for the cutty did you call on that the other day?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 12 2010, 02:41 PM~18025592
> *Sup 817 Tx --- Sup Juanito ---- Sup Danny --- Sup Jesse
> *


 :0 :wow:  Sup 80 ELdog! 

Sup Danny hope all is well in Chuco Town!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2010, 02:50 PM~18025689
> *
> 
> Yes sir. Fuck around and just do somethin a lil crazier.
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
I'll b bak soon, :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 12 2010, 02:54 PM~18025729
> *:thumbsup:
> I'll b bak soon,  :0
> *


Ill have a 12 pack and a white envelope ready :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2010, 12:50 PM~18025689
> *
> 
> Should have went :biggrin:
> ...


I rolled by at sonic but I didn't pull out the Lincoln one off the tires was flat but I rolled by like at 930 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 12 2010, 02:53 PM~18025716
> *At work Homie fixin to get off.....  Cant wait to see what you came up with for the cutty did you call on that the other day?
> *


SOLD>  But there was another one for 9 bills still available but Im just gonna stick to my original plan as far as that aspect of the build goes. :cheesy:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 12 2010, 12:54 PM~18025725
> *:0  :wow:   Sup 80 ELdog!
> 
> Sup Danny hope all is well in Chuco Town!!
> *


Waitin too get off work bro got some work to do on the Elco when i get home...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 12 2010, 02:54 PM~18025725
> *:0  :wow:   Sup 80 ELdog!
> 
> Sup Danny hope all is well in Chuco Town!!
> *


It's been good... Thanx Dre


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 12 2010, 02:56 PM~18025735
> *I rolled by at sonic but I didn't pull out the Lincoln one off the tires was flat but I rolled by like at 930 :biggrin:
> *


wasnt no one there but chente right? the dude with the fukkked up gp.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2010, 02:56 PM~18025734
> *Ill have a 12 pack and a white envelope ready :biggrin:
> *


 OHH Yeaahhh,,, :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2010, 12:57 PM~18025747
> *SOLD>  But there was another one for 9 bills still available but Im just gonna stick to my original plan as far as that aspect of the build goes. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Blazin Low? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2010, 12:58 PM~18025754
> * :biggrin:
> wasnt no one there but chente right? the dude with the fukkked up gp.
> *


There was a few rides out there I seen a lily brown truck with murals everywere looked kinda cool from far away also a green ls and some others rides but no one I knew


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2010, 02:56 PM~18025734
> *Ill have a 12 pack and a white envelope ready :biggrin:
> *


X2 :wow:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

* ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

, 80 Eldog, Elpintor, Lil_Jesse, juangotti, 81.7.TX., Macias

what up peeps what yall up to ?  :wave:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 12 2010, 02:01 PM~18025775
> *Sup Blazin Low?    :biggrin:
> *


what up matt what time u get off work :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 12 2010, 02:57 PM~18025748
> *Waitin too get off work bro got some work to do on the Elco when i get home...
> *


  

I gotta cut grass when i get off work!!! Real messican work! :happysad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jul 12 2010, 03:04 PM~18025800
> *, 80 Eldog, Elpintor, Lil_Jesse, juangotti, 81.7.TX., Macias
> 
> what up peeps what yall up to ?   :wave:
> *


Sup George!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jul 12 2010, 01:04 PM~18025800
> *, 80 Eldog, Elpintor, Lil_Jesse, juangotti, 81.7.TX., Macias
> 
> what up peeps what yall up to ?   :wave:
> *


Fixin to get off work Homie and work on the Elco... Hows the Regal?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jul 12 2010, 01:06 PM~18025815
> *what up matt what time u get  off work :biggrin:
> *


3-30


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 12 2010, 01:07 PM~18025828
> *
> 
> I gotta cut grass when i get off work!!! Real messican work!  :happysad:
> *


Had to cut mine yesterday i hate yard work


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 12 2010, 01:11 PM~18025858
> *Had to cut mine yesterday i hate yard work
> *


X2


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 12 2010, 03:11 PM~18025858
> *Had to cut mine yesterday i hate yard work
> *


i should've!! But decided to let it grow 1 more day!! :banghead:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 12 2010, 02:07 PM~18025830
> *Sup George!
> *


what up dre chillin


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 12 2010, 02:08 PM~18025834
> *Fixin to get off work Homie and work on the Elco... Hows the Regal?
> *


still needs a long way bro but it will get there :x:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Jul 12 2010, 03:02 PM~18025782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 12 2010, 01:55 PM~18025730
> *Sup Macias
> *


hey matt que onda how have you been???


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jul 12 2010, 02:04 PM~18025800
> *, 80 Eldog, Elpintor, Lil_Jesse, juangotti, 81.7.TX., Macias
> 
> what up peeps what yall up to ?   :wave:
> *


whats up big homie, just chillin tryin to stay cool from this heat. gettin ready to cut the grass later on too.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

John Gettin Down :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 12 2010, 04:28 PM~18026637
> *John Gettin Down  :0
> 
> 
> ...


nice 817 sticker on that back glass john


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 12 2010, 02:51 PM~18025700
> *Sup Mike Thanks for looking out, i left in a hurry and forgot to leave u my truck keys.
> 
> Sup Dre, uffin:
> *


Its all good homie! I gotcha


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 12 2010, 02:59 PM~18025766
> *
> *



Weekend was good. Took my daughter to east texas wth her garndparents for the week. Then went back to work on sunday. Averaging 64 hrs pr week. not much time left for much of anything else. I see u been workin a lot too!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89+Jul 12 2010, 01:16 PM~18025922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iv been good bro just keep doin more and more to the ride that sets me further back... How you been Homie how is the ladys Elco?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 12 2010, 03:31 PM~18027371
> *Weekend was good. Took my daughter to east texas wth her garndparents for the week.  Then went back to work on sunday. Averaging 64 hrs pr week. not much time left for much of anything else. I see u been workin a lot too!
> *


You know how it is Bro you gota Work hard to Play Hard there is never enough time in a day... Take care out there bro!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 12 2010, 04:39 PM~18027448
> *
> Iv been good bro just keep doin more and more to the ride that sets me further back... How you been Homie how is the ladys Elco?
> *


 orale well when all the set backs are said and done then it will be flawless. my chicks ride is still sittin. im looking for another motor to install it in because the one that she has messed up on her. it has a bad guide and all the oil goes in a piston.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 12 2010, 02:28 PM~18026637
> *John Gettin Down  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: Who's regal is this? look sick!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

TTT from Galveston TX :biggrin:  Sup homies?!?!?!?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Jul 12 2010, 06:35 PM~18028048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be Safe Out There Oso Watch Out For Tar Balls... :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> aint seen nothin but bikinis out here... been nice :wow:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2010, 02:58 PM~18025754
> *wasnt no one there but chente right? the dude with the fukkked up gp.
> *


He was hoppin the shit out of it... We got there a little late, late night creepin like a mutha fuka :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Make plans Fort Worth July 24th custom car show at The Main Stage... club is under new managment and is makin changes. Show is from 4-8 pm. Registered peeps will get in the club free. they will have $1 drafts And i will have 1st and 2nd place awards in multiple classes. $15 for cars and trucks and $10 for bikes motorcycles and all special interests. flyer coming soon and i will be at the meeting on friday. hit me up with any questionsz


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 12 2010, 07:06 PM~18028325
> *He was hoppin the  shit out of it... We got there a little late, late night creepin like a mutha fuka :0
> *


I know. Alex moved his car cus he didnt want it to get hopped on.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 12 2010, 07:22 PM~18028474
> *I know. Alex moved his car cus he didnt want it to get hopped on.
> *


 :0 :sprint:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: blanco, Loco 61
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 12 2010, 08:45 PM~18029259
> *:0  :sprint:
> *


you member :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 12 2010, 08:53 AM~18023533
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 81.7.TX., $Money Mike$, juangotti, blanco
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Jul 12 2010, 08:46 PM~18029264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

that car will look clean with a 9 inch extension :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, low65


:0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 12 2010, 04:41 PM~18028104
> *TTT from Galveston TX  :biggrin:   Sup homies?!?!?!?
> *


I was just there last week for 4th of july :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 12 2010, 09:43 PM~18029865
> *that car will look clean with a 9 inch extension :biggrin:
> *


:ugh: 











:dunno:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 12 2010, 10:08 PM~18030191
> *:ugh:
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

Ramiro :buttkick: Squishy


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jul 12 2010, 02:26 PM~18026008
> *whats up big homie,  just chillin tryin to stay cool from this heat. gettin ready to cut the grass later on too.
> *


cool bro


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 12 2010, 04:39 PM~18027448
> *It will homie it wil let me know if you need some help with it...
> Iv been good bro just keep doin more and more to the ride that sets me further back... How you been Homie how is the ladys Elco?
> *


i will bro the same here :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 12 2010, 02:49 PM~18026875
> *nice 817 sticker on that back glass john
> *


yes sir


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 12 2010, 02:28 PM~18026637
> *John Gettin Down  :0
> 
> 
> ...


thanks alex


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 12 2010, 04:35 PM~18028048
> *:wow: Who's regal is this? look sick!!
> *


it"s one that iam build n for the season :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 12 2010, 10:04 PM~18030143
> *I was just there last week for 4th of july :biggrin:
> *


i know u had a blast... got here monday on the 5th and its still poppin


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 12 2010, 07:56 PM~18028840
> *
> *


haven't forgot aboutcja. goin to ftw on satrday mornin to get hair cut. Ill roll by on my way down. prolly round 9am.


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 12 2010, 10:52 PM~18031550
> *i know u had a blast... got here monday on the 5th and its still poppin
> *


Hey bro it's lucio can you send me all the info in logos to [email protected]


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jul 12 2010, 11:01 PM~18031678
> *Hey bro it's lucio can you send me all the info in logos to [email protected]
> *


God morning foros?
Whats up Alex? When is the next swap meet?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 13 2010, 08:04 AM~18033235
> *God morning foros?
> Whats up Alex? When is the next swap meet?
> *


August 27-29, 2010 Giddins Swap Meet Firemans Park Lee County Fairgrounds Giddings, Tx 78942, 

Sept 12th Sunday Only! North Houston Fall Swap Meet Has Moved!! Now at Humble Texas Civic Center 8233 Will Clayton Pkwy 

October 23th & 24th D/FW Fall Swap Meet!
Fort Worth Texas at LaGrave Field 1 block east of Main in 400-600 blocks. 
FREE ADMISSION. DEALER DAY AND SET-UP IS Friday


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

que onda Macias?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 13 2010, 09:47 AM~18034174
> *que onda Macias?
> *


que paso camarada???? que dice?? mucho jale o esta calmado???


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Sup Homies? :wave:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jul 13 2010, 09:53 AM~18034230
> *que paso camarada???? que dice?? mucho jale o esta calmado???
> *


Gracias a dios tenemos demaciado jale? Como an estado?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 13 2010, 09:58 AM~18034265
> *Sup Homies? :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 13 2010, 10:58 AM~18034265
> *Sup Homies? :wave:
> *



Havent Seen You On Here In A Min.. How You Been Jesse?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 12 2010, 09:52 PM~18031550
> *i know u had a blast... got here monday on the 5th and its still poppin
> *


I did homie it very nice out there ...it was packed on the 4th and the fireworks show lasted a long ass time :biggrin:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:420:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do Funky Town!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jul 13 2010, 01:41 PM~18035541
> *What it do Funky Town!
> *



Whats Up Fort Worth

Whats Up Foros

Whats Up MurdaWorth

Whats Up Foritos

Dont KNow About FuNkY :|


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 13 2010, 11:54 AM~18035649
> *Whats Up Fort Worth
> 
> Whats Up Foros
> ...


817 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 13 2010, 01:54 PM~18035649
> *Whats Up Fort Worth
> 
> Whats Up Foros
> ...


 :wow: :yessad: :roflmao:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Whats up to all my 8 1 G ees........ :wow:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 13 2010, 10:20 AM~18034445
> *Gracias a dios tenemos demaciado jale? Como an estado?
> *


orale thats good big homie hechale ganas. its been slow with me but its pickin up a little now, ahi andamos hechandole ganas tambien.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

THANK GOD ITS ALMOST WEDNESDAY ••••£¥€+


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fortworthmex, Macias

k onda bro , how u doin today


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Heres The Wake Up Tuesday Pics...*
:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 13 2010, 04:42 PM~18037189
> *Heres The Wake Up Tuesday Pics...
> :0
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 13 2010, 04:46 PM~18037241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 13 2010, 03:30 PM~18037043
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fortworthmex, Macias
> 
> ...


im doin pretty good big homie nomas batallando con un transmission que no quiere cuedar. y tu???


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 13 2010, 01:54 PM~18035649
> *Whats Up Fort Worth
> 
> Whats Up Foros
> ...



:uh:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1839854588.html


Damn wonder who's selling it! :0


----------



## kagenaxds (Mar 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 8 2010, 01:42 AM~17990040
> *
> 
> 
> ...




CAR SHOW PICS HERE: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=548588&st=40&p=18038100&#entry18038100


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jul 13 2010, 05:31 PM~18037670
> *im doin pretty good big homie nomas batallando con un transmission que no quiere cuedar. y tu???
> *


Just bullshyttin at work chekin out some fine azz nurses lol j/k


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

Make plans Fort Worth July 24th custom car show at The Main Stage... club is under new managment and is makin changes. Show is from 4-8 pm. Registered peeps will get in the club free. they will have $1 drafts And i will have 1st and 2nd place awards in multiple classes. $15 for cars and trucks and $10 for bikes motorcycles and all special interests. flyer coming soon and i will be at the meeting on friday. hit me up with any questions


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 13 2010, 11:26 AM~18034481
> *Havent Seen You On Here In A Min.. How You Been Jesse?
> *


Been hanging out...went to Lynn Creek yesterday with my family, then had my interview today. Just got home. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 13 2010, 06:59 PM~18038462
> *Been hanging out...went to Lynn Creek yesterday with my family, then had my interview today. Just got home. :biggrin:
> *


     SUP HOMIE??? JUST GOT HOME... GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR INTERVIEW!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 13 2010, 06:52 PM~18038400
> *Make plans Fort Worth July  24th custom car show at The Main Stage... club is under new managment and is makin changes. Show is from 4-8 pm. Registered peeps will get in the club free. they will have $1 drafts And i will have 1st and 2nd place awards in multiple classes. $15 for cars and trucks and $10 for bikes motorcycles and all special interests. flyer coming soon and i will be at the meeting on friday. hit me up with any questions
> *



:cheesy: 


Que onda Oso! :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: blanco, Loco 61, theoso8, jvasquez
whats up guys :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 13 2010, 07:00 PM~18038479
> *        SUP HOMIE??? JUST GOT HOME... GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR INTERVIEW!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, yeah it went really good. I'm pretty sure I'm in. Just waiting to hear the word. :x:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

CHILLIN HOMIES!!!!! BEEN IN GALVESTON A WEEK... READY TO ROLL THIS WEEKEND!!! THERES LIKE 4 DIFFERENT SHOWS THIS WEEKEND... :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 13 2010, 07:04 PM~18038511
> *CHILLIN HOMIES!!!!! BEEN IN GALVESTON A WEEK... READY TO ROLL THIS WEEKEND!!! THERES LIKE 4 DIFFERENT SHOWS THIS WEEKEND... :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

what up homies :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 13 2010, 11:22 AM~18034457
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Ramiro...I have a Youth Ministry Event this Saturday...but I may be out in Ft Worth for the Majestics show on Sunday. You going?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

2 Members: jvasquez, juangotti

Sup Juan? :wave:

Still @ work?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 13 2010, 07:44 PM~18038816
> *2 Members: jvasquez, juangotti
> 
> Sup Juan? :wave:
> ...


Yes I am I get off @ 8pm


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2010, 07:46 PM~18038833
> *Yes I am I get off @ 8pm
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 12 2010, 08:53 PM~18031575
> *haven't forgot aboutcja. goin to ftw on satrday mornin to get hair cut. Ill roll by on my way down. prolly round 9am.
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2010, 04:46 PM~18038833
> *Yes I am I get off @ 8pm
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 
are we postin pics of our work stations>?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 13 2010, 05:43 PM~18038803
> *Sup Ramiro...I have a Youth Ministry Event this Saturday...but I may be out in Ft Worth for the Majestics show on Sunday. You going?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jul 13 2010, 03:52 PM~18037842
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1839854588.html
> Damn wonder who's selling it! :0
> *


Deom that's a good deal?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 13 2010, 06:43 PM~18038803
> *Sup Ramiro...I have a Youth Ministry Event this Saturday...but I may be out in Ft Worth for the Majestics show on Sunday. You going?
> *


Yes sir is down the street from my house.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jul 13 2010, 07:46 PM~18038833-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jump On It.. :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 13 2010, 09:19 PM~18039778
> *
> Jump On It..  :0
> *


I'm trying...he won't reply to my email! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 13 2010, 08:47 PM~18039379
> *Yes sir is down the street from my house.
> *


Cool, I'll be there around 1:30 or so, after church. :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 13 2010, 08:24 PM~18039145
> *:0
> are we postin pics of our work stations>?
> *


Here's my contribution...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 13 2010, 07:19 PM~18039778
> *Throw Some Papers Around Make It Look Like My Desk  :biggrin:
> Jump On It..  :0
> *


I wish I had the money :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2010, 04:46 PM~18038833
> *Yes I am I get off @ 8pm
> 
> 
> ...


DO U N THE CHICK N FRONT OF U EVER PLAY FOOTSIES? :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 13 2010, 09:35 PM~18039979
> *Here's my contribution...
> 
> 
> ...


Two Computers big money! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 13 2010, 10:06 PM~18040341
> *DO U N THE CHICK N FRONT OF U EVER PLAY FOOTSIES? :biggrin:
> *


FUKKK NAW


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 13 2010, 10:08 PM~18040361
> *FUKKK NAW
> *


 you set appointments or what homie!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jul 13 2010, 10:10 PM~18040385
> *you set appointments or what homie!
> *


one aspect of the job. coordination, project management, dispatching...etc. Its relatively easy. just take a bit to learn everything.


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 13 2010, 07:24 PM~18039145
> *:0
> are we postin pics of our work stations>?
> *


WORK STATION FEST :biggrin:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 14 2010, 07:12 AM~18043110
> *Good Morning...
> *


Alex,

Mr Gee wants to hit up the Pomona Swap Meet in August ... :cheesy: ROAD TRIP !!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 14 2010, 08:25 AM~18043138
> *Alex,
> 
> Mr Gee wants to hit up the Pomona Swap Meet in August ...  :cheesy: ROAD TRIP !!!
> *



:0 Let Me Check My Calendar...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 14 2010, 08:05 AM~18043253
> *:0  Let Me Check My Calendar...
> *


August 15th is the swap meet....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 14 2010, 09:10 AM~18043264
> *August 15th is the swap meet....
> *


 :banghead: Now I Got To Ask The Wife... :happysad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 14 2010, 08:12 AM~18043273
> *:banghead:  Now I Got To Ask The Wife...  :happysad:
> *



...it's a "business trip".... OR you can say we're doing volunteer work so save the whales... :dunno:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jul 14 2010, 09:14 AM~18043281
> *...it's a "business trip".... OR you can say we're doing volunteer work so save the whales... :dunno:
> *



Used Those Already And Save The Childern, Rescue Mission, Fire Fighting On Wild Fires,  Anyone Have Anymore :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: blanco, show67, Loco 61
:biggrin: :wave: que paso Noel what id Alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, blanco, show67


Lets Take A Weekend Trip To Cali :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 14 2010, 08:42 AM~18043380
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, blanco, show67
> Lets Take A Weekend Trip To Cali    :0
> *


lets do it :biggrin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 14 2010, 08:42 AM~18043379
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: blanco, show67, Loco 61
> :biggrin:  :wave: que paso Noel what id Alex
> *


ke paso sr blanco the 64 look clean :wow:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 14 2010, 08:42 AM~18043380
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, blanco, show67
> Lets Take A Weekend Trip To Cali    :0
> *


 :wow: :wow:  was up alex


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 14 2010, 08:42 AM~18043380
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, blanco, show67
> Lets Take A Weekend Trip To Cali    :0
> *


let's go !! :sprint:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Jul 14 2010, 09:44 AM~18043387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 13 2010, 05:48 PM~18038359
> *Just bullshyttin at work chekin out some fine azz nurses lol j/k
> *


lol orale no pos esta con madres, en donde trabajas???


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

:naughty: :biggrin: shes ready to drop it in


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

Anybody got the T.L.A Logo?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone rolling to Slack Day thrown by SLAB CITY??? :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2010, 12:58 PM~18044565
> *Anyone rolling to Slack Day thrown by SLAB CITY???  :happysad:
> *


Lets do it


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 14 2010, 12:59 PM~18044574
> *Lets do it
> *


imma roll but was curious if anyone else was gonna go!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 14 2010, 12:10 PM~18044286
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Keep It Going...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jul 14 2010, 12:35 PM~18044444
> *Anybody got the T.L.A Logo?
> *


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 14 2010, 12:34 PM~18044788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanx Bro...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2010, 01:07 PM~18044619
> *imma roll but was curious if anyone else was gonna go!!
> *


I would hope so. They row with us from time to time.


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

*IF I MISS ANYTHING JUST LET ME KNOW......








HOPE YA'LL LIKE IT IN HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE...

*​


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2010, 12:58 PM~18044565
> *Anyone rolling to Slack Day thrown by SLAB CITY???  :happysad:
> *


wen is it?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jul 14 2010, 10:20 AM~18043556
> *lol orale no pos esta con madres, en donde trabajas???
> *


Transporting sick people from every hospital to every nursing home all day long... I dont get bored tho


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 14 2010, 02:15 PM~18045064
> *wen is it?
> *


this Saturday Handley Park 3pm to 8pm!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2010, 02:28 PM~18045153
> *this Saturday Handley Park 3pm to 8pm!
> *


Thats when Im off. Ill go right after work and look around for a while. :happysad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 14 2010, 02:32 PM~18045170
> *Thats when Im off. Ill go right after work and look around for a while. :happysad:
> *


wifey gets off at 4pm im headed up there round 5pm!! :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2010, 02:36 PM~18045194
> *wifey gets off at 4pm im headed up there round 5pm!!  :happysad:
> *


I aint gonna lie they got some nice rides for big wheels :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Jul 14 2010, 01:53 PM~18044940
> *IF I MISS ANYTHING JUST LET ME KNOW......
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 14 2010, 03:39 PM~18045622
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


SLAMIN BACK BUMPER :boink:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 14 2010, 01:19 PM~18045086
> *Transporting sick people from every hospital to every nursing home all day long... I dont get bored tho
> *


orale no pos it sounds interesting


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VALOR_@Jul 14 2010, 03:43 PM~18045666
> *SLAMIN BACK BUMPER :boink:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2010, 02:28 PM~18045153
> *this Saturday Handley Park 3pm to 8pm!
> *



I can't. goin to my sisters goin away party.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 14 2010, 04:01 PM~18045864
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 14 2010, 04:29 PM~18046132
> *:0
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 14 2010, 12:39 PM~18045622
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


well excuse me... but i think you got my chair... lmao


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 14 2010, 04:37 PM~18046234
> *well excuse me... but i think you got my chair... lmao
> *


Nope, She Supposed To Set in Front Of Me... :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 14 2010, 01:52 PM~18046348
> *Nope, She Supposed To Set in Front Of Me... :happysad:
> *


i was talkin to the lady...lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 14 2010, 04:07 PM~18047036
> *i was talkin to the lady...lmao :biggrin:
> *


What's up turtle!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

$Money Mike$, Lil_Jesse, blanco, tples65, juangotti
what up what yall getting into tonight?


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

majestix designated photographer... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Jul 14 2010, 09:45 PM~18048759
> *$Money Mike$, Lil_Jesse, blanco, tples65, juangotti
> what up what yall getting into tonight?
> *


sup dog..nothin


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 14 2010, 03:14 PM~18047081
> *What's up turtle!!! :biggrin:
> *


sup my friend...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG MIKE 64_@Jul 14 2010, 07:54 PM~18048843
> *majestix designated photographer... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 14 2010, 08:08 PM~18048949
> *sup my friend...
> *


Chillin bro u going to the majestics show this weekend?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MIKE 64_@Jul 14 2010, 09:55 PM~18048861
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Nice Pics..... That One Mexican Chic In The Bikini Contest Was Bad To Bad She Didnt Move That Booty Alittle More... :happysad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

THIRSTY THURSDAY! :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 14 2010, 06:07 PM~18047036
> *i was talkin to the lady...lmao :biggrin:
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*WHOS READY FOR AUGUST 8th???*
we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel










​


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 15 2010, 08:14 AM~18052339
> *WHOS READY FOR AUGUST 8th???
> we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel
> 
> ...


Hopefully they give me that Sunday off!this is gona be a badass show


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

MAJESTICS D.F.W BENEFIT CAR SHOW 
8 AM TO 5PM .. JULY 18 2010
THIS SUNDAY 

TROPHYS TROPHYS TROPHYS
BEST LOWRIDER 
BEST D.U.B ........KEEP IT LOW AND SLOW........ 
BEST BIKE
AND MOST MUMBER :thumbsup: 

WE WILL HAVE THE
50/50 ON THE MONEY '' WHAT :biggrin:
AND ONE DOLLER RAFFLE TICKET :biggrin: 

WE WILL BE PLAYING THE OLD SCHOOL FUNK ALL DAY :biggrin: 
AND THE OLDIES :biggrin: 

REGISTRATION IS $10 FROM 10 AM TO 12PM 

SO BRING YOUR CARS  
WE WILL SEE YOU THERE :thumbsup:

4301 SOUTH FREEWAY 
FORT WORTH TX 
...IN THE HOOD .....  

PHONE 817 888-2474 FIDEL

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,IT'S FOR A GOOD CAUSE ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 15 2010, 10:23 AM~18052421
> *Hopefully they give me that Sunday off!this is gona be a badass show
> *



*This Will Be One Of The Best, If Not The Best Show This Year.. There Will Be Cars And Peeps From All Over The US..*


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 15 2010, 10:50 AM~18052608
> *This Will Be One Of The Best, If Not The Best Show This Year.. There Will Be Cars And Peeps From All Over The US..
> *


I HOPE SO TO ALEX :biggrin: 
I'LL SEE YOU FRIDAY NIGTH :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jul 15 2010, 10:54 AM~18052632
> *I HOPE SO TO ALEX  :biggrin:
> I'LL SEE YOU FRIDAY NIGTH :thumbsup:
> *


See You At The Meeting


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jul 15 2010, 08:50 AM~18052601
> *MAJESTICS D.F.W BENEFIT CAR SHOW
> 8 AM TO 5PM .. JULY 18 2010
> THIS SUNDAY
> ...



Im all over this!!! c yall suckas there!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 15 2010, 10:57 AM~18052666
> *Im all over this!!! c yall suckas there!!
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jul 15 2010, 08:50 AM~18052601
> *MAJESTICS D.F.W BENEFIT CAR SHOW
> 8 AM TO 5PM .. JULY 18 2010
> THIS SUNDAY
> ...


Ill see u there homie


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 15 2010, 08:50 AM~18052608
> *This Will Be One Of The Best, If Not The Best Show This Year.. There Will Be Cars And Peeps From All Over The US..
> *


I have to go!


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

hope my engines in by thi sweekend so i can go :tears:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 15 2010, 09:26 AM~18052861
> * hope my engines in by thi sweekend so i can go :tears:
> *


how the glasshouse coming along bro?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 15 2010, 10:01 AM~18053105
> *:nicoderm:
> *


What's up Jesse?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

WHATS POPPIN GUYS!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its Popin Like PopCOrn :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

koolaid texas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 15 2010, 12:49 PM~18053439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 15 2010, 10:49 AM~18053439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 15 2010, 10:49 AM~18053439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daamn I need some lifts..I guess it would help to have my car back from paint first.. :biggrin:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 15 2010, 09:31 AM~18052906
> *how the glasshouse coming along bro?
> *


 glasshouse still gots quite a bit to go but petes almost done painting it


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 14 2010, 02:28 PM~18045153
> *this Saturday Handley Park 3pm to 8pm!
> *


Who else rolling! :dunno:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 15 2010, 12:52 PM~18054398
> *glasshouse still gots quite a bit to go but petes almost done painting it
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 15 2010, 12:59 PM~18054466
> *Who else rolling!  :dunno:
> *


Where is this park at?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jul 14 2010, 09:58 AM~18044565-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jul 15 2010, 07:50 AM~18052601
> *MAJESTICS D.F.W BENEFIT CAR SHOW
> 8 AM TO 5PM .. JULY 18 2010
> THIS SUNDAY
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 15 2010, 03:08 PM~18054536
> *Where is this park at?
> *


820 and Craig St south of I-30 east side of FOROS!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 15 2010, 12:12 PM~18053170
> *What's up Jesse?
> *


What's up Jesse?

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 15 2010, 02:52 PM~18054398
> *glasshouse still gots quite a bit to go but petes almost done painting it
> *


That Ride Looks Clean Bro...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 15 2010, 02:11 PM~18055072
> *What's up Jesse?
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Enjoying my day off fixing to roll the Lincoln for a lil bit before it goes back to the paint shop monday!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 15 2010, 01:47 PM~18054873
> *820 and Craig St south of I-30 east side of FOROS!
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 15 2010, 04:49 PM~18055434
> *Enjoying my day off fixing to roll the Lincoln for a lil bit before it goes back to the paint shop monday!! :biggrin:
> *


Cool. Yeah I gotta take mine for a cruise and check to see if I fixed the amp. It kept turning off because it would overheat. :wow:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 15 2010, 03:04 PM~18055610
> *Cool. Yeah I gotta take mine for a cruise and check to see if I fixed the amp. It kept turning off because it would overheat.  :wow:
> *


Sounds like u need bigger amp! Idk know about systems I always have my homies help me install them :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jul 15 2010, 08:50 AM~18052601
> *MAJESTICS D.F.W BENEFIT CAR SHOW
> 8 AM TO 5PM .. JULY 18 2010
> THIS SUNDAY
> ...


i got something for the raffle I will get it to David or just take it Sunday. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 15 2010, 03:46 PM~18055938
> *i got something for the raffle I will get it to David or just take it Sunday.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c are having a second car wash at'' HARD KANDY KUSTOMS''  2020 curtis st 75050 grand prarie tx. july 18-2010 Welcome to join us


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

Latin Paradise


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Jul 15 2010, 05:21 PM~18056237
> *Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c are having a second car wash at'' HARD KANDY KUSTOMS''  2020 curtis st 75050 grand prarie tx. july 18-2010 Welcome to join us
> *


 The same day of the MAJESTICS car show?? :dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dude walked into overtime and saw that his homies chick was fuckin around. dude started laying the hands on sancho ahahaha


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 15 2010, 09:05 PM~18057606
> * The same day of the Majestix car show?? :dunno:
> *


I thinks its Majestics show.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2010, 08:09 PM~18058337
> *dude walked into overtime and saw that his homies chick was fuckin around. dude started laying the hands on sancho ahahaha
> *


P.O.I.D.H


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 15 2010, 05:31 PM~18055819
> *Sounds like u need bigger amp! Idk know about systems I always have my homies help me install them :biggrin:
> *


Bigger amp? :wow: That sucker is 1200 watts!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Jul 15 2010, 06:21 PM~18056237
> *Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c are having a second car wash at'' HARD KANDY KUSTOMS''  2020 curtis st 75050 grand prarie tx. july 18-2010 Welcome to join us
> *


I heard it starts at 12pm.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 15 2010, 10:17 PM~18058451
> *P.O.I.D.H
> *


LOL before that were going to a hole in the wall pool hall and it turns out its a fuckin slot machine game room. Lil Asian lady comes to the window and was like "you go now!'' LOL


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 15 2010, 08:22 PM~18058512
> *Bigger amp? :wow: That sucker is 1200 watts!
> *


What brand? :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 15 2010, 11:27 PM~18058912
> *What brand? :biggrin:
> *


Boss


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its Been A Long Afternoon Just Got Back From One Of Our Jobs IN Abilene... :420: Good Time Fellas...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up FOROS !!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*GOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING!!! TGIF!! *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 16 2010, 07:29 AM~18059927
> *GOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING!!!  TGIF!!
> *


X817 :420:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 15 2010, 10:01 PM~18059013
> *Boss
> *


Idk then they usually work pretty good ive had a few boss amps never had a problem With them over heating :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 16 2010, 08:57 AM~18060186
> *Idk then they usually work pretty good ive had a few boss amps never had a problem  With them over heating  :biggrin:
> *


I was testing it and after 30 min it felt real hot, but it didn't turn off. I think I'll bust a cruise out to Arlington right now. :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 15 2010, 09:13 PM~18058398
> *I thinks its Majestics show.
> *


Sorry i was at work not feeling good came in at 6 am. With the heat and all. Ask Alex how bad it gets he does the same thing we do.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 16 2010, 07:07 AM~18060211
> *I was testing it and after 30 min it felt real hot, but it didn't turn off. I think I'll bust a cruise out to Arlington right now. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 15 2010, 12:41 PM~18053813
> *:0
> *


what up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65+Jul 16 2010, 09:35 AM~18060376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chillin Bro... Whats Popin Down Your Way?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Got access to 72 spoke cross lace wheels 13's or 14's.. Also custom colors available, contact me for prices.. 
Homie John 469-735-0502

Few examples:

All chrome 72 spoke cross lace


Example: 72 spoke cross lace special order


Example special order gold hub and 100 spokes

===============================================

I'm running a speacial for the next 10 days on the cross lace.. Hit me back for pricing... Today is day 1..

Also running a special on 20in 150 spoke chrome; special order also available..


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

:0 dam wish ther was a rent-a-dayton.... :roflmao: sup foros uffin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Lets cruise Saturday nite after the SLAB CITY Show! From the east side thru downtown and post up at Sonic on Main!! Anyone down??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jul 16 2010, 11:36 AM~18061040
> *Lets cruise Saturday nite after the SLAB CITY Show! From the east side thru downtown and post up at Sonic on Main!! Anyone down??
> *


sounds cool to me


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jul 16 2010, 10:36 AM~18061040
> *Lets cruise Saturday nite after the SLAB CITY Show! From the east side thru downtown and post up at Sonic on Main!! Anyone down??
> *


im down too pero i work tomorrow.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

NEED ANY MORE INFORMATION ON THIS SHOW HIT ME UP 817-205-1425- OSO!!!!! THEY WILL HAVE $1 DRAFT BEERS AND OTHER DRINK SPECIALS... GIRLS WILL ALSO BE AVAILABLE TO TAKE PICS WITH YOUR RIDES... MORE INFO TONIGHT AT THE MEETING....









:wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 16 2010, 11:56 AM~18061193
> *sounds cool to me
> *


WE WILL BE AT THE PICNIC.... WHO'S TAKING A GRILL??? :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 16 2010, 10:36 AM~18061476
> *NEED ANY MORE INFORMATION ON THIS SHOW HIT ME UP 817-205-1425- OSO!!!!! THEY WILL HAVE $1 DRAFT BEERS AND OTHER DRINK SPECIALS... GIRLS WILL ALSO BE AVAILABLE TO TAKE PICS WITH YOUR RIDES... MORE INFO TONIGHT AT THE MEETING....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Jesse You Going To The Meeting Tonight???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

See everyone at the meeting tonight!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps i got a call from one of my closest friends Felix Fabila Jr last night his Father in-law Manuel Guerra had passed away and there Family needs help fot the funeral. Felix is having a benfit car show to raise money for the funeral this sat at the Knights of coulmbus off yucca ave from 12-5 for any info call me @817-732-1457 Thanks Peeps if you can come and attend or if anyone can give donations tward this. Felix and his Dad have ben like my own Family for years Lerts Help him & his Family out in this time of need


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 16 2010, 04:44 PM~18063459
> *Sup Peeps i got a call from one of my closest friends Felix Fabila Jr last night his Father in-law Manuel Guerra had passed away and there Family needs help fot the funeral. Felix is having a benfit car show to raise money for the funeral this sat at the Knights of coulmbus off yucca ave from 12-5 for any info call me @817-732-1457 Thanks Peeps if you can come and attend or if anyone can give donations tward this. Felix and his Dad have ben like my own Family for years Lerts Help him & his Family out in this time of need
> *


DAMN... SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 16 2010, 04:42 PM~18063436
> *See everyone at the meeting tonight!!
> *


BEERS ON YOU THIS MEETING...  :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 16 2010, 04:48 PM~18063505
> *BEERS ON ME THIS MEETING...   :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 16 2010, 04:50 PM~18063520
> *:0
> *


 :twak: :twak:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 16 2010, 04:44 PM~18063459
> *Sup Peeps i got a call from one of my closest friends Felix Fabila Jr last night his Father in-law Manuel Guerra had passed away and there Family needs help fot the funeral. Felix is having a benfit car show to raise money for the funeral this sat at the Knights of coulmbus off yucca ave from 12-5 for any info call me @817-732-1457 Thanks Peeps if you can come and attend or if anyone can give donations tward this. Felix and his Dad have ben like my own Family for years Lerts Help him & his Family out in this time of need
> *


 :angel: 

Talked To Felix Couple Days Acouple He Said He'll Be At The Meeting Tonight








Meeting Starts At 8:00


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 16 2010, 01:59 PM~18063085
> *Sup Jesse You Going To The Meeting Tonight???
> *


Wheres the meeting at? :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Sorry Homies...I won't be there tonight. My sister's 30th Birthday tonight, going to Magic Time Machine. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 16 2010, 03:37 PM~18063889
> *Sorry Homies...I won't be there tonight. My sister's 30th Birthday tonight, going to Magic Time Machine. :biggrin:
> *


I have not been to the one here but the one in San Antiono is cool.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 16 2010, 05:46 PM~18063955
> *I have not been to the one here but the one in San Antiono is cool.
> *


:thumbsup: Yeah the kids love those potion drinks.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 16 2010, 04:44 PM~18063459
> *Sup Peeps i got a call from one of my closest friends Felix Fabila Jr last night his Father in-law Manuel Guerra had passed away and there Family needs help fot the funeral. Felix is having a benfit car show to raise money for the funeral this sat at the Knights of coulmbus off yucca ave from 12-5 for any info call me @817-732-1457 Thanks Peeps if you can come and attend or if anyone can give donations tward this. Felix and his Dad have ben like my own Family for years Lerts Help him & his Family out in this time of need
> *


Definitely sorry to hear about this Homie. All those affected by the lost are in my prayers.

I can't make the show or the meeting tonight because I have plans during both times, but I will post up info on our club's facebook and myspace pages so others can hear about it.

Let me know if you have a flyer (or if you need help putting one together) and I'll be happy to help anyway I can or post it online for you.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 16 2010, 05:01 PM~18063604
> *:angel:
> 
> Talked To Felix Couple Days Acouple He Said He'll Be At The Meeting Tonight
> Meeting Starts At 830</span>*


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 16 2010, 03:50 PM~18063987
> *:thumbsup: Yeah the kids love those potion drinks.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: and BIG kids


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jul 16 2010, 07:20 PM~18064572
> *A:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  and BIG kids
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Good meeting. alot of peeps came out.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Good morning homies!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its Getting Hot Outside :burn:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*Wake Up Peeps!!!*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 16 2010, 12:36 PM~18061476
> *NEED ANY MORE INFORMATION ON THIS SHOW HIT ME UP 817-205-1425- OSO!!!!! THEY WILL HAVE $1 DRAFT BEERS AND OTHER DRINK SPECIALS... GIRLS WILL ALSO BE AVAILABLE TO TAKE PICS WITH YOUR RIDES... MORE INFO TONIGHT AT THE MEETING....
> 
> 
> ...


 I be there for this one for sure!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 17 2010, 09:30 AM~18067798
> *Its Getting Hot Outside :burn:
> *


Its hot now! working on taking apart a truck!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 17 2010, 08:56 AM~18068085
> *Wake Up Peeps!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 17 2010, 10:56 AM~18068085
> *Wake Up Peeps!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

Just left a fundraiser car wash we had for school, IT IS HOOOTTTT out there!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey we just cancel the car wash 4 Sunday


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I may not make it out today.. Just had some company fly in from Cali...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MIKE 64_@Jul 17 2010, 03:53 PM~18069529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WERE THOSE THE ONLY CARS THAT WERE AT THE CAR SHOW??


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

is anyone rolling tonight???


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats Good 817


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 17 2010, 07:14 PM~18070962
> *Wats Good 817
> *


Is GOODTIMES rolling tomorow? :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 17 2010, 07:14 PM~18070962
> *Wats Good 817
> *



waffles are good
chicken wings are good
beer
booty
etc etc


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 17 2010, 08:29 PM~18071047
> *Is GOODTIMES rolling tomorow? :biggrin:
> *


We probably take a couple cars out there for a little bit


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 17 2010, 07:31 PM~18071061
> *waffles are good
> chicken wings are good
> beer
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 17 2010, 07:45 PM~18071133
> *We probably take a couple cars out there for a little bit
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## FREE BUG!!! (Jul 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 17 2010, 09:25 PM~18071701
> *
> 
> 
> ...


La Conecta Needs to hit this show.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice lil turn out at sonic.  See yall tomorrow.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

hey guys who stocks complete hydraulics sets here in fortworth?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREE BUG!!!_@Jul 17 2010, 09:47 PM~18071843
> *La Conecta Needs to hit this show.
> *


Try to make it we will have some good stuff to raffle off and it is for a good cause. I am going to try to make it to the Vernon cruise is it good on Saturday because I am planing on going to the Longview show that Sunday.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 17 2010, 10:17 PM~18072016
> *hey guys who stocks complete hydraulics sets here in fortworth?
> *


A&M 817-532-8013


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 18 2010, 12:17 AM~18072016
> *hey guys who stocks complete hydraulics sets here in fortworth?
> *


I asked around and every one has to order them.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 18 2010, 12:43 AM~18072188
> *A&M 817-532-8013
> *


NONE IN STOCK.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 17 2010, 10:43 PM~18072188
> *A&M 817-532-8013
> *


cool..ill hit him up. Grassyass


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 17 2010, 10:44 PM~18072197
> *I asked around and every one has to order them.
> *


What about Thomas?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 18 2010, 12:45 AM~18072209
> *What about Thomas?
> *


Not a complete setup in stock. Only ones in fort worth I did not ask is B's. they may have one in stock. not sure


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 18 2010, 12:17 AM~18072016
> *hey guys who stocks complete hydraulics sets here in fortworth?
> *


Not Ft Worth but Irving Customz might. :dunno:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 17 2010, 10:17 PM~18072016
> *hey guys who stocks complete hydraulics sets here in fortworth?
> *


Pretty much everyone is gona have to order one


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 18 2010, 06:38 AM~18073096
> *Pretty much everyone is gona have to order one
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG MIKE 64_@Jul 17 2010, 03:53 PM~18069529
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FREE BUG!!!_@Jul 17 2010, 11:47 PM~18071843
> *La Conecta Needs to hit this show.
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup B


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 17 2010, 11:48 PM~18072224
> *Not a complete setup in stock. Only ones in fort worth I did not ask is B's. they may have one in stock. not sure
> *


we have one new or used :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

what up matt


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 18 2010, 09:13 AM~18073558
> *Sup B
> *


chillin for a min heading to the shop u been alright


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Jul 18 2010, 08:18 AM~18073586
> *chillin for a min heading to the shop u been alright
> *


Just at work chillin bro everything has been good you going to Felix's show today?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 18 2010, 06:23 AM~18073242
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: What's up bro u coming out today


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

:420: :naughty: :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 18 2010, 04:40 PM~18075859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It was a good ass show.  HOT!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 18 2010, 03:29 PM~18076163
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yea baby GT was in the house ! We had some GOODTIMES today at the Majestics show in the south side and it was a hott mofo but it was for a great cause cuz it was for our homie Isreal ! Keep ur head up homie and much love from the GT DFW!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 17 2010, 11:16 PM~18072390
> *Not Ft Worth but Irving Customz might. :dunno:
> *


And thanks a lot to the homies from Christology for helping the GT familly with some shade with yalls canopys and hospitality homies ! Much love from GT DFW with out yall we would be looking like some lobsters all RED ! Nice meeting yall and anytime yall need something were here for yall homies !


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jul 18 2010, 05:57 PM~18076316
> *Yea baby GT was in the house ! We had some GOODTIMES today at the Majestics show in the south side and it was a hott mofo but it was for a great cause cuz it was for our homie Isreal ! Keep ur head up homie and much love from the GT DFW!
> *



And RO FTW was there too. Good seein u guys also. joe sorry I didn't get a chance to talk much earlier. I had to leave to go to work. We will c u round Justin


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Had a good time at the majestics show


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jul 18 2010, 06:05 PM~18076361
> *And thanks a lot to the homies from Christology for helping the GT familly with some shade with yalls canopys and hospitality homies ! Much love from GT DFW with out yall we would be looking like some lobsters all RED ! Nice meeting yall and anytime yall need something were here for yall homies !
> *


No problem Homie. Thanks! :biggrin:

Definitely good seeing everyone at the Majestics Show. Now I gotta go outside and install the shocks I won. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 18 2010, 05:22 PM~18076461
> *And RO FTW was there too. Good seein u guys also. joe sorry I didn't get a chance to talk much earlier.  I had to leave to go to work.  We will c u round Justin
> *


Its all GOOD homie


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 18 2010, 06:27 PM~18077110
> *No problem Homie. Thanks! :biggrin:
> 
> Definitely good seeing everyone at the Majestics Show. Now I gotta go outside and install the shocks I won. :0 :biggrin:
> *


Lol I won the 11 cds :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Anybody have pics of today's shows?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 18 2010, 09:00 PM~18077336
> *Lol I won the 11 cds :biggrin:
> *


:0

Good seeing you Homie.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 18 2010, 09:00 PM~18077336
> *Lol I won the 11 cds :biggrin:
> *


what cd's were they?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 18 2010, 07:06 PM~18077385
> *
> :0
> 
> ...


Same here bro! The regal look clean I think it the first time I seen it in person


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 18 2010, 07:12 PM~18077436
> *what cd's were they?
> *


Mixes.. oldies,rap Spanish a lil bit of everything some music is even older than me but good jams to bad I don't even got my cd player hooked up yet in the Lincoln :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 18 2010, 11:01 AM~18073752
> *:biggrin: What's up bro u coming out today
> *



Stayed Home Saturday And Today To Work On My Ride.. Looks LIke I Missed Some Good Event..  Sorry Homies..


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 18 2010, 09:02 PM~18077346
> *Anybody have pics of today's shows?
> *


:yes:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

It was hot as #$%&, Leonard took my Cutlass out today.. Air is not working right now so I rolled in my Eclipse.. :biggrin: Dropped by the Majestics show to show some props to my Homie from the Big 'M' and then took a ride over to the benefit show for the homie who's father-in-law passed away.. Sorry I couldn't make it out yesterday, had some family come in from Cali...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jul 18 2010, 04:57 PM~18076316
> *Yea baby GT was in the house ! We had some GOODTIMES today at the Majestics show in the south side and it was a hott mofo but it was for a great cause cuz it was for our homie Isreal ! Keep ur head up homie and much love from the GT DFW!
> *


NEW WAVE was in the house and I had a good time and then I ran into George..


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Jul 18 2010, 10:28 PM~18078098
> *:cheesy:
> *


Sup Homie...where were you today? I saw your brother. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 18 2010, 10:24 PM~18078062
> *It was hot as #$%&, Leonard took my Cutlass out today.. Air is not working right now so I rolled in my Eclipse.. :biggrin: Dropped by the Majestics show to show some props to my Homie from the Big 'M' and then took a ride over to the benefit show for the homie who's father-in-law passed away.. Sorry I couldn't make it out yesterday, had some family come in from Cali...
> *


YESTERDAY WE ROLLED TO THE SMOKEYS SHOW ON LANCASTER... THEY WERE REAL GOOD HOSTS AND THE FOOD WAS BAD ASS... CURTIS FROM BLVD ACES AND DRE WAS OUT THERE... BUT THATS IT... WE TOOK 8 CARS... AND I DID WIN THE RIB EATING CONTEST  

AFTER THAT WE ROLLED TO THE SLAB CITY PICNIC... THEY ALSO WERE VERY GOOD HOSTS AS WELL AND HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT THERE... ALSO SEEN DRE AND CARLOS THERE. 

WE HAD A GOOD ASS DAY IN FOROS YESTERDAY, HAD A GOOD ASS TIME. THEN WENT TO SONIC IN OAK CLIFF LAST NIGHT. SO WE STAYED IN TODAY... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 18 2010, 11:01 PM~18078451
> *YESTERDAY WE ROLLED TO THE SMOKEYS SHOW ON LANCASTER... THEY WERE REAL GOOD HOSTS AND THE FOOD WAS BAD ASS... CURTIS FROM BLVD ACES AND DRE WAS OUT THERE... BUT THATS IT... WE TOOK 8 CARS... AND I DID WIN THE RIB EATING CONTEST
> 
> AFTER THAT WE ROLLED TO THE SLAB CITY PICNIC... THEY ALSO WERE VERY GOOD HOSTS AS WELL AND HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT THERE... ALSO SEEN DRE AND CARLOS THERE.
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 18 2010, 11:03 PM~18078464
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :uh: :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 18 2010, 11:04 PM~18078479
> *:uh:  :angry:
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 18 2010, 11:01 PM~18078451
> *YESTERDAY WE ROLLED TO THE SMOKEYS SHOW ON LANCASTER... THEY WERE REAL GOOD HOSTS AND THE FOOD WAS BAD ASS... CURTIS FROM BLVD ACES AND DRE WAS OUT THERE... BUT THATS IT... WE TOOK 8 CARS... AND I DID WIN THE RIB EATING CONTEST
> 
> AFTER THAT WE ROLLED TO THE SLAB CITY PICNIC... THEY ALSO WERE VERY GOOD HOSTS AS WELL AND HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT THERE... ALSO SEEN DRE AND CARLOS THERE.
> ...


Pics? :dunno:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 18 2010, 11:08 PM~18078517
> *Pics? :dunno:
> *


THEY SHOULD HAVE THEM ON FACEBOOK SOMEWHERE... I DONT GET ON THAT SHIT...  :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 18 2010, 08:19 PM~18078013
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...




Does anybody know where I can find more pics/info regarding the air ride on the blue 80's mc


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 18 2010, 11:49 PM~18078888
> *Does anybody know where I can find more pics/info regarding the air ride on the blue 80's mc
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=28&t=481218
Its Money Mikes car


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 18 2010, 11:49 PM~18078888
> *Does anybody know where I can find more pics/info regarding the air ride on the blue 80's mc
> *


Hit me up anytime bro.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 18 2010, 11:01 PM~18078451
> *YESTERDAY WE ROLLED TO THE SMOKEYS SHOW ON LANCASTER... THEY WERE REAL GOOD HOSTS AND THE FOOD WAS BAD ASS... CURTIS FROM BLVD ACES AND DRE WAS OUT THERE... BUT THATS IT... WE TOOK 8 CARS... AND I DID WIN THE RIB EATING CONTEST
> 
> AFTER THAT WE ROLLED TO THE SLAB CITY PICNIC... THEY ALSO WERE VERY GOOD HOSTS AS WELL AND HAD ALOT OF PEOPLE OUT THERE... ALSO SEEN DRE AND CARLOS THERE.
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: If I didnt have to leave I would kicked some arse!!! :wow: 

Saturday was a badass day for me and the family!! Like Oso said we was all over FOROS!! :cheesy: 

I would also like to thank The Big "M" for the event thrown by them! We had fun in that hot ass sun! :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Wohhhooooo I am ready for this weekend. 



All I got to say is





HiLo :nicoderm:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

I JUST WANTING SAY THANK YOU GUYS FOR MAKING TIME TO COMING TO OUR SHOW :h5:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 19 2010, 08:46 AM~18080729
> *
> 
> I would also like to thank The Big "M" for the event thrown by them! We had fun in that hot ass sun!  :happysad:  :biggrin:*



















:thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 19 2010, 11:33 AM~18081712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  
That knucklehead wouldnt put them cheetos down for anything!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 19 2010, 09:39 AM~18080958
> *Wohhhooooo I am ready for this weekend.
> All I got to say is
> HiHoE  :nicoderm:
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








:boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 19 2010, 11:00 AM~18081896
> *:0
> That knucklehead wouldnt put them cheetos down for anything!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Cheetos and Taquis!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 19 2010, 11:33 AM~18081712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 19 2010, 11:33 AM~18081712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 19 2010, 09:32 AM~18081273
> *Sup Macias
> *


que onda matt how was yalls cruise on sat???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 19 2010, 12:10 PM~18081982
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



BIG Cruise After This Show....


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 19 2010, 01:52 PM~18082765
> *BIG Cruise After This Show....
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 18 2010, 08:29 PM~18078108
> *Sup Homie...where were you today? I saw your brother. :biggrin:
> *



i went to hawaiian falls with my wife and my family


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 19 2010, 10:29 AM~18082141
> *Cheetos and Taquis!!!! :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


i thought you were not gonna go joto. :machinegun:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jul 19 2010, 11:49 AM~18082739
> *que onda matt how was yalls cruise on sat???
> *


It was good so was all the cold ones didnt get home till 3 and stayed up till 5...... How long yall stay up there?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like the shows went good i was stuck at work


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Jul 19 2010, 12:58 PM~18082825
> *i thought you were not gonna go joto. :machinegun:
> *


 :werd: We try to support must of the shows in the DFW!!! Sorry you couldnt come out and play!!!! :buttkick:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Jul 19 2010, 01:57 PM~18082811
> *i went to hawaiian falls with my wife and my family
> *


:thumbsup: Nice.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/1850128704.html :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 19 2010, 02:46 PM~18083262
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/1850128704.html  :0
> *


Thats A Good Deal..Wheres Juan Gotti At...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 19 2010, 12:46 PM~18083262
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/cto/1850128704.html  :0
> *


Deom!!I wish I had the money!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*THE NEXT EPIC CRUISE WILL BE AFTER THIS SHOW... IT WOULD BE BAD ASS TO SEE ALL THE DALLAS AND SURROUNDING HOMIES ROLL WITH US... *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 19 2010, 03:24 PM~18083666
> *Deom!!I wish I had the money!!
> *



I Got A G Right Now Lets Pick Them Up... :naughty:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 19 2010, 01:01 PM~18082846
> *It was good so was all the cold ones didnt get home till 3 and stayed up till 5...... How long yall stay up there?
> *


orale i stayed there till one, everyone was gone.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

got these 13's for sale hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jul 19 2010, 03:08 PM~18084064
> *got these 13's for sale hit me up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice car


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jul 19 2010, 02:08 PM~18084064
> *got these 13's for sale hit me up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


How much?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jul 19 2010, 04:08 PM~18084064
> *got these 13's for sale hit me up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 19 2010, 03:17 PM~18083609
> *Thats A Good Deal..Wheres Juan Gotti At...
> *


No mas cars for me.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

bahahaha that was chris I didnt know who it was.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 19 2010, 07:03 PM~18085931
> *No mas cars for me.
> *


Come on Juan bust out one EN#@%$PE!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 19 2010, 08:46 PM~18086356
> *Come on Juan bust out one EN#@%$PE!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


huh?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:guns:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:420:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 19 2010, 08:31 PM~18086972
> *huh?
> *


Envelope!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Jul 20 2010, 01:20 AM~18089653
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

X2 :420: :420:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2010, 06:34 AM~18090727
> *X2  :420:  :420:
> *


I went to sleep at 1 and had to be up at 3 to be at work at 4 man I want to.go home and sleep!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 20 2010, 06:05 AM~18090308
> *Envelope!!!!!
> *


oh yeah a white one. I thought you were tryna play wheel or fortune. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 20 2010, 08:37 AM~18090739
> *I went to sleep at 1 and had to be up at 3 to be at work at 4 man I want to.go home and sleep!
> *


Damn Why So Early??? What Time you Guys Open?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2010, 09:41 AM~18091025
> *Damn Why So Early??? What Time you Guys Open?
> *


they 24hours. Breakfast starts at 4am. :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2010, 09:54 AM~18091089
> *they 24hours. Breakfast starts at 4am.  :happysad:
> *


 :drama: *Now I Know Where To Go When I Get The Munches @ 2am When Im Working on The 61...  Got To Get It Ready For August 8th.... *:wow:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2010, 09:55 AM~18091503
> *:drama:    Now I Know Where To Go When I Get The Munches @ 2am When Im Working on The 61...    Got To Get It Ready For August 8th.... :wow:
> *


If you need any help let me know :h5:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2010, 10:55 AM~18091503
> *:drama:    Now I Know Where To Go When I Get The Munches @ 2am When Im Working on The 61...    Got To Get It Ready For August 8th.... :wow:
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65+Jul 20 2010, 11:01 AM~18091542-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2010, 08:55 AM~18091503
> *:drama:    Now I Know Where To Go When I Get The Munches @ 2am When Im Working on The 61...    Got To Get It Ready For August 8th.... :wow:
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Come on Friday


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2010, 07:41 AM~18091025
> *Damn Why So Early??? What Time you Guys Open?
> *


During the week we open at 5 and on Sundays we open at 7


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

what up foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 20 2010, 02:49 PM~18093244
> *During the week we open at 5 and on Sundays we open at 7
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco :biggrin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2010, 09:55 AM~18091503
> *:drama:    Now I Know Where To Go When I Get The Munches @ 2am When Im Working on The 61...    Got To Get It Ready For August 8th.... :wow:
> *


what up loco 61/BEST OF SHOW 61/ :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Jul 20 2010, 03:05 PM~18093419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*HITTIN THE STREETS NEAR YOU...*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2010, 02:43 PM~18093186
> *Come on Friday
> *


Tomorrow!!! :boink:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2010, 02:22 PM~18093624
> *Sup Big Matt?? How The Elco??
> HITTIN THE STREETS NEAR YOU...
> *


thas was up like the good old day.main street days


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Jul 20 2010, 03:32 PM~18093729
> *thas was up like the good old day.main street days
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 19 2010, 03:34 PM~18083742
> *WHATS UP HOMIES???? WHO'S ROLLIN TO THE SHOW????*


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

im down...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Foros


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I want some wings!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2010, 05:09 PM~18095763
> *I want some wings!
> *


I want pizza :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

is there gonna be alot of ass at this show on saturday>?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 20 2010, 04:45 PM~18094377
> *WHATS UP HOMIES???? WHO'S ROLLIN TO THE SHOW????
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2010, 09:33 PM~18097127
> *
> *


I will be there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

WHOS READY FOR AUGUST 8th???[/b]

we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel








[/center]


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

i got a pedal car for sale anyone intrested let me knw... snd pm... :biggrin:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

*Whats up Guys It's Lucio... I am currently on a 
Tejano Radio station in Fort Worth, Tejano 87.7fm, Saturday and Sunday. 
It is myself along with my business partner 50Chent We do Saturday Show Starting @ 7pm and have a growing audience. 

If anyone is interested in advertising your event or your business with us? 
We currently have a 2 week radio commercial package for $250.00. 
24 commercials per weekend 
:30 - 60 second commercials 
Total 48 ads , $5.20 per ad 

Looking foward to hearing from you. 
Thanks for your time. 

We are also streaming live on the world wide web; on the Internet during these specific times, simply go to www.myspace.com/showtimelatino , www.myspace.com/tejano877fmradio and click on the link or www.ustream.com search for: Fort Worth Tejano. *​


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 20 2010, 03:45 PM~18094377
> *WHATS UP HOMIES???? WHO'S ROLLIN TO THE SHOW????
> *


Not us :happysad: Finally get the weekend off to spend with the Family :h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 20 2010, 10:49 PM~18097913
> *Not us  :happysad: Finally get the weekend off to spend with the Family :h5:
> *


She said you cant go.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2010, 10:55 PM~18097993
> *She said you cant go.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 20 2010, 09:20 PM~18096983
> *is there gonna be alot of ass at this show on saturday>?
> *


  :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :boink: :boink: :run: :run: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

NEED ANY MORE INFORMATION ON THIS SHOW HIT ME UP 817-205-1425- OSO!!!!! THEY WILL HAVE $1 DRAFT BEERS AND OTHER DRINK SPECIALS... GIRLS WILL ALSO BE AVAILABLE TO TAKE PICS WITH YOUR RIDES... CRUISE WILL LEAVE FROM HERE!!!! SO LETS GET THIS BISH CRUUUUNK!!!!









:wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2010, 07:50 PM~18097353
> *WHOS READY FOR AUGUST 8th???*
> 
> we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2010, 03:55 PM~18093952
> *
> *


 :biggrin: 
congrats on the good news again.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2010, 08:50 PM~18097353
> *WHOS READY FOR AUGUST 8th???*
> 
> we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel
> ...


I AM


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

*
IT'S GOING DOWN THIS SATURDAY NIGHT. DALLAS HOMIES LET'S MEET UP AT THE OLD WINN-DIXIE PARKING LOT IN OAK CLIFF THIS SATURDAY AT 6PM :dunno: 

WE CAN LEAVE FROM THERE AND CARAVAN TO MAIN STAGE, STRAIGHT THROUGH GRAND PRAIRIE AND ARLINGTON, DOIN' IT BIG!!!

FT WORTH IS A NICE PLACE TO CRUISE. LET'S RIDE HOMIES DALLAS AND FT WORTH TOGETHER. :thumbsup:

ROLL CALL!!!!!!!

:nicoderm: 
CHRISTOLOGY CC will be there!!!!!!*</span></span>[/i]
[/b][/quote]


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

still got a set of 13's for sale all chrome with or without tires


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

how much for the13s $$$$$$


----------



## DJMANDO (Jan 12, 2009)

sup hommies is the lowrider show still on !!--for the 8th--we got word that it wasnt an offical lowrider show!!---lmk-so we can rep texas - can somebody pm some info--thanks--rio grande valley tejas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJMANDO_@Jul 21 2010, 04:40 AM~18100139
> *sup hommies is the lowrider show still on !!--for the 8th--we got word that it wasnt an offical lowrider show!!---lmk-so we can rep texas - can somebody pm some info--thanks--rio grande valley tejas
> *


PM SENT


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 20 2010, 09:57 PM~18098670
> *:biggrin:
> congrats on the good news again....  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 20 2010, 09:55 PM~18097993
> *She said you cant go.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Yea she didnt let me go.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Jul 21 2010, 01:40 AM~18099646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Scoop Me Up When its Ready... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 21 2010, 12:55 AM~18099326
> *LETS ROLL.... </span>*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jul 21 2010, 12:23 AM~18098983
> *I AM
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 20 2010, 11:57 PM~18098670
> *:biggrin:
> congrats on the good news again....  :thumbsup:
> *


*Thanks David.. For Peeps That Dont Know Yet... My Wife And I Are Having A Baby.. Dont Know If Its A Boy Or Girl Yet But Im Happy As Long As He or She Is Healthy.... *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 21 2010, 07:56 AM~18100518
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Yea she didnt let me go.
> *


 :0


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2010, 07:11 AM~18100561
> *Thanks David..  For Peeps That Dont Know Yet... My Wife And I Are Having A Baby.. Dont Know If Its A Boy Or Girl Yet But Im Happy As Long As He or She Is Healthy....
> *


Felicidadez !!!!!!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2010, 06:11 AM~18100561
> *Thanks David..  For Peeps That Dont Know Yet... My Wife And I Are Having A Baby.. Dont Know If Its A Boy Or Girl Yet But Im Happy As Long As He or She Is Healthy....
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2010, 06:00 AM~18100530
> *:wow:  Scoop Me Up When its Ready... :biggrin:
> *


yes sir


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2010, 08:11 AM~18100561
> *Thanks David..  For Peeps That Dont Know Yet... My Wife And I Are Having A Baby.. Dont Know If Its A Boy Or Girl Yet But Im Happy As Long As He or She Is Healthy....
> *



Wow! Congrats homie!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Jul 21 2010, 01:40 AM~18099646
> *
> 
> 
> ...


your ride is coming out clean bro.. 817


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2010, 08:11 AM~18100561
> *Thanks David..  For Peeps That Dont Know Yet... My Wife And I Are Having A Baby.. Dont Know If Its A Boy Or Girl Yet But Im Happy As Long As He or She Is Healthy....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 21 2010, 07:56 AM~18100518
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Yea she didnt let me go.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2010, 08:11 AM~18100561
> *Thanks David..  For Peeps That Dont Know Yet... My Wife And I Are Having A Baby.. Dont Know If Its A Boy Or Girl Yet But Im Happy As Long As He or She Is Healthy....
> *


Congrats


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65+Jul 21 2010, 08:18 AM~18100584-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thanks Brothers.. *uffin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

m.sportsdaydfw.com/sportsday/db_98807/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=bwf23QJ2&storycount=18&detailindex=3&pn=&ps=


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

m.sportsdaydfw.com/sportsday/db_98807/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=bwf23QJ2&storycount=18&detailindex=3&pn=&ps=




Espn chooses FTW instead of Dallas for all of their shows During Super Bowl Week!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 21 2010, 09:18 AM~18100870
> *m.sportsdaydfw.com/sportsday/db_98807/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=bwf23QJ2&storycount=18&detailindex=3&pn=&ps=
> Espn chooses FTW instead of Dallas for all of their shows During Super Bowl Week!
> *


 :0 
http://m.sportsdaydfw.com/sportsday/db_988...index=3&pn=&ps=


A press conference is scheduled in Fort Worth today that will make Cowtown proud and Big D feel small. ESPN took a look at Dallas and Fort Worth to determine which would be the ideal setting for its studio shows leading up to Super Bowl XLV, and the worldwide leader in sports chose where the West begins. Shows in ESPN's family of networks such as NFL Live will be live from Fort Worth, specifically Sundance Square, and not from Dallas or its surrounding suburbs.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2010, 06:11 AM~18100561
> *Thanks David..  For Peeps That Dont Know Yet... My Wife And I Are Having A Baby.. Dont Know If Its A Boy Or Girl Yet But Im Happy As Long As He or She Is Healthy....
> *


Congrats loco! :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2010, 07:11 AM~18100561
> *Thanks David..  For Peeps That Dont Know Yet... My Wife And I Are Having A Baby.. Dont Know If Its A Boy Or Girl Yet But Im Happy As Long As He or She Is Healthy....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Jul 21 2010, 09:34 AM~18100949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Fellas...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2010, 08:11 AM~18100561
> *Thanks David..  For Peeps That Dont Know Yet... My Wife And I Are Having A Baby.. Dont Know If Its A Boy Or Girl Yet But Im Happy As Long As He or She Is Healthy....
> *


Congrats Alex :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2010, 06:11 AM~18100561
> *Thanks David..  For Peeps That Dont Know Yet... My Wife And I Are Having A Baby.. Dont Know If Its A Boy Or Girl Yet But Im Happy As Long As He or She Is Healthy....
> *


Congratulations to you and your wife Alex


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2010, 06:11 AM~18100561
> *Thanks David..  For Peeps That Dont Know Yet... My Wife And I Are Having A Baby.. Dont Know If Its A Boy Or Girl Yet But Im Happy As Long As He or She Is Healthy....
> *


Congratulations homie


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2010, 07:11 AM~18100561
> *Thanks David..  For Peeps That Dont Know Yet... My Wife And I Are Having A Baby.. Dont Know If Its A Boy Or Girl Yet But Im Happy As Long As He or She Is Healthy....
> *


congratulations big homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Jul 21 2010, 10:00 AM~18101095-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Guys.. That Means I Have To Work More... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2010, 08:11 AM~18100561
> *CONGRATS HOMIE!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 21 2010, 11:02 AM~18101472
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> CONGRATS HOMIE!!!!!!!!
> *


Thanks Oso


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2010, 07:57 AM~18100735
> *Thanks Brothers.. uffin:
> *


If it's a boy name him John, I was named after St John, my Mom loved the story of St John... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 21 2010, 08:11 AM~18100561
> *For Peeps That Dont Know Yet... My Wife And I Are Having A Baby.. Dont Know If Its A Boy Or Girl Yet But Im Happy As Long As He or She Is Healthy....
> *


Congrats homieto a healthy baby is all that matters boy or vieja :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jul 21 2010, 11:20 AM~18101586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Germain


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

:biggrin CONGRATS god bless ur lil one


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 20 2010, 01:22 PM~18093624
> *Sup Big Matt?? How The Elco??
> HITTIN THE STREETS NEAR YOU...
> *


Its just sittin Bro waiting on more of my parts to come in and Danny to get back....

Hows the 61?

CONGRATS ON THE BABY BRO!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 21 2010, 01:09 PM~18102424
> *Its just sittin Bro waiting on more of my parts to come in and Danny to get back....
> 
> Hows the 61?
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :uh: :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

MATT WHENEVER YOU STOP BEING SCARED WEY HIT ME UP SO WE CAN GO TO LANCES... hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:   :sprint:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Jul 21 2010, 11:59 AM~18102751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How bout this Friday?????????????? :uh:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 21 2010, 02:05 PM~18102795
> *it takes time Grass hoppa!
> How bout this Friday??????????????  :uh:
> *


WEEK DAY... :happysad: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 21 2010, 12:07 PM~18102805
> *WEEK DAY... :happysad:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


I only have Friday&Saturday off Homie :happysad:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 21 2010, 02:05 PM~18102795
> *it takes time Grass hoppa!
> How bout this Friday??????????????  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx+Jul 21 2010, 01:07 PM~18102405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
61 One Getting Ready For The August 8th... *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :boink: :boink: :boink: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 21 2010, 04:06 PM~18103787
> *:wow:  :wow:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


Oso Likes Them Young. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ok i sold the yellow one already here is another on i had put up.. 100.00 obo


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 21 2010, 06:45 AM~18100680
> *your ride is coming out clean bro.. 817
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Benito?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 20 2010, 11:16 PM~18098234
> *NEED ANY MORE INFORMATION ON THIS SHOW HIT ME UP 817-205-1425- OSO!!!!! THEY WILL HAVE $1 DRAFT BEERS AND OTHER DRINK SPECIALS... GIRLS WILL ALSO BE AVAILABLE TO TAKE PICS WITH YOUR RIDES... CRUISE WILL LEAVE FROM HERE!!!! SO LETS GET THIS BISH CRUUUUNK!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


cool hope to see the homies from the hood up in this joint! I be there for sure!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jul 21 2010, 09:40 PM~18106463
> *cool hope to see the homies from the hood up in this joint! I be there for sure!
> *


 Que onda matt thats loco homie hope to see you at the show this week to drink some tecate.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

the monte is up and running again


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

just saw it on the news that DOWNTOWN FORTWORTH WILL BE THE BACK DROP FOR ESPN COME SUPER BOWL WEEK.... SO DOWNTOWN FORT WORTH WILL BE CENTER OF ATTENTION,... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Jul 21 2010, 10:04 PM~18106718-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


***** you late. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 21 2010, 07:10 PM~18106768
> *good to hear.
> ***** you late. :biggrin:
> *


BEEN IN THE SHOP KNEE-GROW... I JST SEEN IT.... :uh:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 21 2010, 07:04 PM~18106718
> *the monte is up and running again
> *


SWITCHED UP YET>?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 21 2010, 10:11 PM~18106775
> *BEEN IN THE SHOP KNEE-GROW... I JST SEEN IT.... :uh:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, Curtis Slade

bout time LOL


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 21 2010, 07:12 PM~18106783
> *SWITCHED UP YET>?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 21 2010, 10:04 PM~18106718
> *the monte is up and running again
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Check out my cousins new video 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD3eKxVxeAs


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 21 2010, 08:04 PM~18106718
> *the monte is up and running again
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 22 2010, 07:54 AM~18109973
> *Check out my cousins new video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD3eKxVxeAs
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 21 2010, 10:04 PM~18106718
> *the monte is up and running again
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 22 2010, 07:54 AM~18109973
> *Check out my cousins new video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD3eKxVxeAs
> *


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 22 2010, 05:54 AM~18109973
> *Check out my cousins new video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD3eKxVxeAs
> *


whats the freaks name :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Jul 22 2010, 08:45 AM~18110203
> *whats the freaks name :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 22 2010, 05:54 AM~18109973
> *Check out my cousins new video
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD3eKxVxeAs
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Jul 22 2010, 06:45 AM~18110203
> *whats the freaks name :biggrin:
> *


I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 22 2010, 06:44 AM~18110192
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks that is what I was trying to do


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

dam it slike finding gold wish i knew wer this was


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 22 2010, 09:58 AM~18111378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


would be nice to know where this is?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 22 2010, 11:58 AM~18111378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 22 2010, 09:58 AM~18111378
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I know where it is  was looking for some parts for my monte a few weeks back and seen it .Its off of 45 and loop 12. :0 place called the old car place


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jul 22 2010, 12:53 PM~18111834
> *I know where it is  was looking for some parts for my monte a few weeks back and seen it .Its off of 45 and loop 12. :0  place called the old car place
> *


Thanks


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What's up homies :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 22 2010, 01:03 PM~18111915
> *What's up homies  :biggrin:
> *


Chillin.... Man Im Sleepy Tho.. :420: 



You Rolling This Saturday Night Lil Jesse???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, jvasquez, USF '63, juangotti
Nice 63..


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jul 22 2010, 10:53 AM~18111834
> *I know where it is  was looking for some parts for my monte a few weeks back and seen it .Its off of 45 and loop 12. :0  place called the old car place
> *


On my way there right now.... :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 22 2010, 11:58 AM~18111378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM LOOKS LIKE ONE OF MY OLD RIDES.. BUT THIS ONE DONT HAVE BULLETS HOES...LOL :guns:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 22 2010, 01:07 PM~18111944
> *On my way there right now.... :biggrin:
> *


Im Already Towing It Home.... :biggrin: Jk


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 22 2010, 01:08 PM~18111963
> *DAM LOOKS LIKE ONE OF MY OLD RIDES.. BUT THIS ONE DONT HAVE BULLETS HOES...LOL :guns:
> *


 :0 :sprint:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 22 2010, 11:06 AM~18111935
> *Chillin.... Man Im Sleepy Tho.. :420:
> You Rolling This Saturday Night Lil Jesse???
> *


Not sure yet homie I'm suppose to take the Lincoln back to the paint shop


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by biglukftwrthtx_@Jul 22 2010, 09:58 AM~18111378
> *
> 
> 
> ...



yup on loop 12..that place is a little weird..When you walk in there its like going into a doctors office..What you see in the yard aint shit!! You should take a gander in there personal collection on the other side of the fence... There is a couple impala wagons there also..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jul 22 2010, 10:53 AM~18111834
> *I know where it is  was looking for some parts for my monte a few weeks back and seen it .Its off of 45 and loop 12. :0  place called the old car place
> *


u wouldnt hapen to have a adress would u :wow:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Jul 22 2010, 10:53 AM~18111834
> *I know where it is  was looking for some parts for my monte a few weeks back and seen it .Its off of 45 and loop 12. :0  place called the old car place
> *



lol I tore those monte's up last time I was there.


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 22 2010, 11:21 AM~18112066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


eat me eat me is wat its saying :wow: :roflmao: lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

old car place

4211 s loop 12
dallas 75241

ask for jamie

469 245 2137

your welcome :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 22 2010, 11:21 AM~18112066
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Luna 
 



Sup Oso


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup "LORD LOCO"
:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 22 2010, 01:38 PM~18112222
> *Sup Luna
> 
> Sup Oso
> *


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 22 2010, 11:29 AM~18112126
> *old car place
> 
> 4211 s loop 12
> ...


good looking out homie realy appreciate it :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Danny. He is picking up my setup tomorrow. :biggrin: 


Hilo all the ways. 2 pumps


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2010, 02:34 PM~18112778
> *Just got off the phone with Danny. He is picking up my setup tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> Hi-lo all the ways. 2 pumps
> *


details sir..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 22 2010, 02:41 PM~18112853
> *details sir..
> *


2 pump street. 10's back 8's front. No upgrades.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2010, 12:34 PM~18112778
> *Just got off the phone with Danny. He is picking up my setup tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> Hilo all the ways. 2 pumps
> *


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 21 2010, 08:05 PM~18106726
> *just saw it on the news that DOWNTOWN FORTWORTH WILL BE THE BACK DROP FOR ESPN COME SUPER BOWL WEEK.... SO DOWNTOWN FORT WORTH WILL BE CENTER OF ATTENTION,...  :biggrin:
> *



how much u want for the yellow taxi?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2010, 12:53 PM~18112966
> *2 pump street. 10's back 8's front. No upgrades.
> *


Are u extending the a arms?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jul 22 2010, 02:53 PM~18112966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Think He Sold It Already


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Were you get the pumps? I need a setup and got cash in hand


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 22 2010, 03:39 PM~18113393
> *Were you get the pumps? I need a setup and got cash in hand
> *



hit up elpintor. he be the man to get them for u.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 22 2010, 03:57 PM~18113560
> *hit up elpintor. he be the man to get them for u.
> *




Where you Been Money Mike??? [email protected]@K ?? LOL


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 22 2010, 01:39 PM~18113393
> *Were you get the pumps? I need a setup and got cash in hand
> *


Danny who owns D shop


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2010, 02:53 PM~18112966
> *2 pump street. 10's back 8's front. No upgrades.
> *


:wow:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2010, 02:34 PM~18112778
> *Just got off the phone with Danny. He is picking up my setup tomorrow.  :biggrin:
> Hilo all the ways. 2 pumps
> *


HOW MUCH BUDDY??? :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 22 2010, 04:20 PM~18113754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Oscar Pointed That Ride Out To Me Yesterday When We Rolled By... Wonder What They Want For It.???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 22 2010, 04:31 PM~18113893
> *Oscar Pointed That Ride Out To Me Yesterday When We Rolled By... Wonder What They Want For It.???
> *


4500 with no batteries..fuck that shit.....it gots one pump i think partial wrap in back and full wrap in front the black dude said :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 22 2010, 04:32 PM~18113901
> *4500 with no batteries..fuck that shit.....it gots one pump i think partial wrap in back and full wrap in front the black dude said :wow:
> *



Why He Got To Be Black?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 22 2010, 04:34 PM~18113920
> *Why He Got To Be Black?
> *


unless its a mexican dude you know the ones that pretend to be ****** :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 22 2010, 04:39 PM~18113972
> *unless its a mexican dude you know the ones that pretend to be ****** :0
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 22 2010, 02:39 PM~18113972
> *unless its a mexican dude you know the ones that pretend to be ****** :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 22 2010, 02:13 PM~18113686
> *Danny who owns D shop
> *



does he have a number and are they in stock??


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Jul 22 2010, 12:11 PM~18113141
> *how much u want for the yellow taxi?
> *


sold i got a red one for sale,.,,. 100 obo :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

i am going to be getting a set up pretty soon that will be for sale 2 pumps 4 batts pre-wired 4 eight inch cylinders hoses springs everything for 500.00 used but good hydros... will post pics once i get them in hand....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 22 2010, 03:23 PM~18113249
> *Are u extending the a arms?
> *


yesir


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 22 2010, 03:39 PM~18113393
> *Were you get the pumps? I need a setup and got cash in hand
> *


Straight from Hi-Lo


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 22 2010, 04:25 PM~18113813
> *HOW MUCH BUDDY??? :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I had to spend oso kinda money  

that baller money


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 22 2010, 05:21 PM~18114447
> *does he have a number and are they in stock??
> *


Not in stock but you can call him


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 22 2010, 03:52 PM~18114835
> *sold i got a red one for sale,.,,. 100 obo :biggrin:
> *


U have a taxi? Post a pic :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2010, 04:11 PM~18115059
> *Not in stock but you can call him
> *



god i miss low joes


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 22 2010, 06:29 PM~18115239
> *god i miss low joes
> *


I wish I was around when it was like that.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I was..sometimes you would wait 30 minutes before you would even talk to joe or freddy..It was like a little car show there almost every day..Its up to us to make it a popular thing again were someone will open another shop and have this stuff instock and at a decent price...You could always find a used hydo set up at joes behind the metal bars at the front door..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I aint worried about it being popular. The real riders still doing the damn thing...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2010, 04:52 PM~18115442
> *I aint worried about it being popular. The real riders still doing the damn thing...
> *



I hear ya..I just took like a 10 year brake..It was nice to ride without worring about being pulled over all the time..Im a little older ,wiser , and have a little more funds to tinker with this stuff now..Oh also got out of the hood so now no worries of my shit getting broken into..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2010, 04:30 PM~18115243
> *I wish I was around when it was like that.
> *


X2


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 22 2010, 06:57 PM~18115481
> *I hear ya..I just took like a 10 year brake..It was nice to ride without worring about being pulled over all the time..Im a little older ,wiser , and have a little more funds to tinker with this stuff now..Oh also got out of the hood so now no worries of my shit getting broken into..
> *


Thats whats up.My homie live in spring town.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jul 22 2010, 04:23 PM~18115700
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 22 2010, 04:04 PM~18113597
> *Where you Been Money Mike??? [email protected]@K ?? LOL
> *




LOL! yeah I'm on there quite a bit. Jus sittin back watchin. Been real busy here lately w/ my sis. tryn to spend time b4 thy left to Korea. How u been?


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 22 2010, 02:32 PM~18113901
> *4500 with no batteries..fuck that shit.....it gots one pump i think partial wrap in back and full wrap in front the black dude said :wow:
> *


yea that fool always comes up to my work tryin to sell me that car its junk......all tore up.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 22 2010, 05:53 PM~18115993
> *Thats whats up.My homie live in spring town.
> *



oh yea Theres only 2 other guys that do rides here, a white dude with a caprice wagon and a mexican guy with a blue monte


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

lmao


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 22 2010, 04:48 PM~18115411
> *I was..sometimes you would wait 30 minutes before you would even talk to joe or freddy..It was like a little car show there almost every day..Its up to us to make it a popular thing again were someone will open another shop and have this stuff instock and at a decent price...You could always find a used hydo set up at joes behind the metal bars at the front door..
> *


I remember that! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

HEY 817 HOMIES I HOPE WE CAN ALL HELP OUT ON THIS ONE,...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 22 2010, 08:20 PM~18116196
> *LOL!  yeah I'm on there quite a bit. Jus sittin back watchin.  Been real busy here lately w/ my sis. tryn to spend time b4 thy left to Korea. How u been?
> *


just chillin :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm gonna pic up some reg forms for Sam's LRM show and will be taking pre-reg for Sam.. Let's get as many cars pre-reg'd for this show as possible.. So if you need to pre-reg forms hit me up I'll get you the forms and hand them into Sam personnaly...  

Here's what I'm taking:

My Impala is down but my Panel truck is alive and well..












Cratch the rumor this car will be at the show... :biggrin: 
Rumor has it that this car may make an appearance... It's been on a hyadis in Cali .. 




====================================================

Plus my lonely bike... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 22 2010, 06:26 PM~18116242
> *oh yea  Theres only 2 other guys that do rides here, a white dude with a caprice wagon and a mexican guy with a blue monte
> *


My girls uncle lives out there too he has a clean 2 door Lac Pearl white


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 22 2010, 08:40 PM~18117571
> *I'm gonna pic up some reg forms for Sam's LRM show and will be taking pre-reg for Sam.. Let's get as many cars pre-reg'd for this show as possible.. So if you need to pre-reg forms hit me up I'll get you the forms and hand them into Sam personnaly...
> 
> Here's what I'm taking:
> ...


Clean rides homie!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 22 2010, 03:21 PM~18114447
> *does he have a number and are they in stock??
> *


Give me a shout Homie ill hook you up with Danny 817-723-1457 Danny is taken back over those days of Low Joes I have Called him at 1am in the morning and he has meet me with the parts to get my shit to the show Danny is a all the way around good bizz and a good friend he has all my stuff now and is almost done with it.. If you want quality work at a good price from someone thats not gona dick you around hit him up he is good People for sure


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup my Brotha 

$Big Mike$ :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 23 2010, 12:39 AM~18118902
> *Give me a shout Homie ill hook you up with Danny 817-723-1457  Danny is taken back over those days of Low Joes I have Called him at 1am in the morning and he has meet me with the parts to get my shit to the show Danny is a all the way around good bizz and a good friend he has all my stuff now and is almost done with it.. If you want quality work at a good price from someone thats not gona dick you around hit him up he is good People for sure
> *


Wassup Matt! I couldn't have said it better myself! Danny is buena gente! Quality work.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 22 2010, 10:51 PM~18119047
> *Wassup Matt!  I couldn't have said it better myself! Danny is buena gente! Quality work.
> *


Big$$$ how you been Homito?? i can only speak the truth bro i needed my fire wall on my ride done and Danny was there & stayed at tha house till 2am and he had to go to work the next day! He does it cause he has love for the cars and has opend my eyes to a whole new game of it HANDS DOWN D SHOP WILL TAKE OVER THE GAME! All of us love Low Ridin im just glad that i have him to help Build Mine.. I even have a second plaqe for my ride homie a D Shop Built :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 22 2010, 10:39 PM~18118902
> *Give me a shout Homie ill hook you up with Danny 817-723-1457  Danny is taken back over those days of Low Joes I have Called him at 1am in the morning and he has meet me with the parts to get my shit to the show Danny is a all the way around good bizz and a good friend he has all my stuff now and is almost done with it.. If you want quality work at a good price from someone thats not gona dick you around hit him up he is good People for sure
> *



is that your number or is it for danny?..Ill call him first thing tomorrow.Thanks!! Id much rather spend my pesos locally if I could.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 22 2010, 11:06 PM~18119207
> *is that your number or is it for danny?..Ill call him first thing tomorrow.Thanks!! Id much rather spend my pesos locally if I could.
> *


Its mine bro hit me up


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

Latin Paradise burleson. tx


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

* ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Jul 23 2010, 01:06 AM~18119207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sup David How You Been Bro...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 23 2010, 08:24 AM~18120462
> *
> Sup David How You Been Bro...
> *



Been Real Good Bro.. Working on a Cadi. and waiting to see your 61.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jul 23 2010, 08:25 AM~18120469
> *Been Real Good Bro..  Working on a Cadi. and waiting to see your 61.
> *



Good To Hear Your Doing Good.. 61 Will Be Out Soon.. Its Been Settin For A Min. :happysad:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 23 2010, 08:33 AM~18120503
> *Good To Hear Your Doing Good.. 61 Will Be Out Soon.. Its Been Settin For A Min.  :happysad:
> *


You seen Top around ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jul 23 2010, 08:39 AM~18120530
> *You seen Top around ?
> *


Seen Him Last Week At The ULC Meeting... His Doing Good.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 23 2010, 12:39 AM~18118902
> *Give me a shout Homie ill hook you up with Danny 817-723-1457  Danny is taken back over those days of Low Joes I have Called him at 1am in the morning and he has meet me with the parts to get my shit to the show Danny is a all the way around good bizz and a good friend he has all my stuff now and is almost done with it.. If you want quality work at a good price from someone thats not gona dick you around hit him up he is good People for sure
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

TGIF!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Jul 23 2010, 08:46 AM~18120557
> *TGIF!!
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 23 2010, 01:03 AM~18119171
> *Big$$$ how you been Homito?? i can only speak the truth bro i needed my fire wall on my ride done and Danny was there & stayed at tha house till 2am and he had to go to work the next day! He does it cause he has love for the cars and has opend my eyes to a whole new game of it HANDS DOWN D SHOP WILL TAKE OVER THE GAME! All of us love Low Ridin im just glad that i have him to help Build Mine..  I even have a second plaqe for my ride homie a D Shop Built  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, ESTRELLA420LUV, 80 Eldog, juangotti

Sup Estrella MATT JUAN ??


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

suppppp chillin chilin mayne peepin out wats goin down i see we got another epic cruise im def gunna be chkn out dis one!! Congrats LOco!!! on da expended familia!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jul 23 2010, 09:49 AM~18120940
> *suppppp chillin chilin mayne peepin out wats goin down i see we got another epic cruise im def gunna be chkn out dis one!! Congrats LOco!!! on da expended familia!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Estrella... Hope To See You On Saturday Its Been A Min...


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 22 2010, 03:20 PM~18113754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats right by my house!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Loco 61, Macias, blanco, 8t4mc, ESTRELLA420LUV, 80 Eldog


Hector Oscar 8t4mc Whats Popin Fellas


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 22 2010, 03:21 PM~18113760
> *Sup Macias
> *


hey matt? whats up big homie!!!!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 23 2010, 08:54 AM~18120966
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Loco 61, Macias, blanco, 8t4mc, ESTRELLA420LUV, 80 Eldog
> Hector Oscar 8t4mc  Whats Popin Fellas
> *


que onda alex!!! nada wey just here at the shop workin on a truck that my dad bought. que onda contigo???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jul 23 2010, 10:20 AM~18121112
> *que onda alex!!! nada wey just here at the shop workin on a truck that my dad bought. que onda contigo???
> *



Gotta Make That Money...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Que onda Macias? Como a estado? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Ramiro??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

howdy :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 23 2010, 10:32 AM~18121203
> *howdy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 23 2010, 12:39 AM~18118902
> *Give me a shout Homie ill hook you up with Danny 817-723-1457  Danny is taken back over those days of Low Joes I have Called him at 1am in the morning and he has meet me with the parts to get my shit to the show Danny is a all the way around good bizz and a good friend he has all my stuff now and is almost done with it.. If you want quality work at a good price from someone thats not gona dick you around hit him up he is good People for sure
> *


Danny is the one to get hydros from, its clean, affordable, professional, and an overall bad ass individual, he wont charge you 7 g's for a street set up


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 22 2010, 10:39 PM~18118902
> *Give me a shout Homie ill hook you up with Danny 817-723-1457  Danny is taken back over those days of Low Joes I have Called him at 1am in the morning and he has meet me with the parts to get my shit to the show Danny is a all the way around good bizz and a good friend he has all my stuff now and is almost done with it.. If you want quality work at a good price from someone thats not gona dick you around hit him up he is good People for sure
> *


 Just got off the phone with danny..it sounds like we have stuck a deal!!

Grassyass!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 23 2010, 10:55 AM~18121395
> *Just got off the phone with danny..it sounds like we have stuck a deal!!
> 
> Grassyass!!
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jul 23 2010, 09:53 AM~18120963
> *thats right by my house!!!!!!!
> *


so that means you have seen this one too


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

was that car owned by an older guy that lived in east side?

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

* Happy B-Day Alex *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 23 2010, 11:28 AM~18121660
> * Happy B-Day Alex </span>
> *





:run: 









3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61,<span style=\'color:red\'> SLFirstLady, blanco

Sup Christina & Oscar??


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 23 2010, 09:32 AM~18121712
> *:run:
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, SLFirstLady, blanco
> ...



:wave: 
Hey Alex!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 23 2010, 11:28 AM~18121660
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALEX.....</span>*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jul 23 2010, 07:25 AM~18120289
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'> sOME A-ARMS WE DID FOR DANNY.........
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jul 23 2010, 12:03 PM~18121989
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALEX.....
> *


Thanks David..


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 23 2010, 09:30 AM~18121174
> *Sup Ramiro??
> *


Whats up Alex?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 23 2010, 11:11 AM~18122064
> *Whats up Alex?
> *


Loco 61, juangotti, Lil_Jesse, skidz
:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 23 2010, 12:11 PM~18122064
> *Whats up Alex?
> *



Just Chillin About To Take Me A Long Lunch... Be Back In A Min.. :happysad:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 23 2010, 12:10 PM~18122050
> *Thanks David..
> *


The Wife going to do something for you or you just goign to go out and Rock 817 !


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 23 2010, 11:28 AM~18121660
> *X61</span> :biggrin:*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 23 2010, 01:03 AM~18119171
> *Big$$$ how you been Homito?? i can only speak the truth bro i needed my fire wall on my ride done and Danny was there & stayed at tha house till 2am and he had to go to work the next day! He does it cause he has love for the cars and has opend my eyes to a whole new game of it HANDS DOWN D SHOP WILL TAKE OVER THE GAME! All of us love Low Ridin im just glad that i have him to help Build Mine..  I even have a second plaqe for my ride homie a D Shop Built  :biggrin:
> *


 Good jus workin. D Shop has definitely left a lasting impression on Ftw. Its only gonna get bigger!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Alex!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SEE EVERYONE TOMMOROW!!!!!!!!:wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:
[/quote]


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jul 23 2010, 07:48 AM~18120935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good deal Homie you will like the way D Shop Gets down! You never know you might roll up and see me givin Danny a hand on your ride :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 23 2010, 12:33 PM~18122294
> *Good jus workin. D Shop has definitely left a lasting impression on Ftw.  Its only gonna get bigger!
> *


If only he was staying


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2010, 10:58 AM~18122526
> *If only he was staying
> *


I feel the same way bro! You never know what might take place lets just REP IT & ROLL IT TILL THAT DAY....


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 23 2010, 09:26 AM~18121143
> *Gotta Make That Money...
> *


y si bro pero pos ni modo ahi que hecharle ganas.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 23 2010, 09:29 AM~18121163
> *Que onda Macias? Como a estado? :biggrin:
> *


que paso camarada??? ive been good bro ya vez hechandole ganas en el caloron, im getting ready for the car show tommorrow. its not that far from my dads shop. y tu??? que onda contigo???


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

oh and by the way HAPPY BIRTHDAY ALEX!!!!!!!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 23 2010, 10:02 AM~18121449
> *so that means you have seen this one too
> 
> 
> ...


No wey la neta i havent seen that car. it looks familiar but im not sure. pos you know the storage house thats next to the green car??? i live right behind that storage place.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias how is it goin Big Homie :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: theoso8, ARE YOU GONNA BE ABLE TO COME OUT TOMMOROW WEY??? OR YOU ON RESTRICTION???? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso Whats goin down BIG homie :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 23 2010, 01:25 PM~18122750
> *Sup Oso Whats goin down BIG homie  :biggrin:
> *


YOU MUST OF MISSED WHAT I WROTE A COUPLE COMMENTS BACK... :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 23 2010, 11:24 AM~18122746
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: theoso8, ARE YOU GONNA BE ABLE TO COME OUT TOMMOROW WEY??? OR YOU ON RESTRICTION???? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: You never know when the Dog Pound gets loose


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 23 2010, 01:46 PM~18122913
> *:biggrin:  You never know when the Dog Pound gets loose
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 23 2010, 11:08 AM~18121479
> *was that car owned by an older guy that lived in east side?
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> *


dont know bro,, i seen it at a nearby cuztoms shop parked outside..they did the interior on it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63+Jul 23 2010, 12:14 PM~18122082-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homies..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Overtime off beach?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Homies


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Man it looks like its fixin to RAIN LIKE A MOFO! :uh:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> SEE EVERYONE TOMMOROW!!!!!!!!:wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


[/quote]


im down like....well you know.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup 8t4 mc


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chillin..ya know..Playing the waiting game..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

little over 1 hour


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2010, 03:47 PM~18124948
> *little over 1 hour
> *


for what ??am I missing somthing?? damn it.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

fuck p90x that shit is meant to fuck you up...if your a big boy like me :0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 23 2010, 04:14 PM~18125131
> *fuck p90x that shit is meant to fuck you up...if your a big boy like me :0
> *



it will rip you up..ive done it.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 23 2010, 06:17 PM~18125149
> *it will rip you up..ive done it.
> *


 :cheesy: i gotta loose at least 95 pounds before i try that shit again.. :wow:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jul 23 2010, 11:04 AM~18122003
> *CLEAN!!!</span> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What's up homies!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Jesse


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 23 2010, 05:50 PM~18124979
> *for what ??am I missing somthing??  damn it.
> *


Till I get off :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 23 2010, 04:39 PM~18125335
> *Till I get off  :biggrin:
> *



oh I c You have one of those job things.. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juanito


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Someone tell curtis to bring his old ass out the house and come to the show tomorrow.


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

anyone know when the cruise is gunna start tomorrow?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jul 23 2010, 10:20 PM~18126740
> *anyone know when the cruise is gunna start tomorrow?
> *


SEE EVERYONE TOMMOROW!!!!!!!!:wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 23 2010, 04:14 PM~18125131
> *fuck p90x that shit is meant to fuck you up...if your a big boy like me :0
> *


I feel you fortworthmex... I have the dvds and I about broke them on the 1st vid..... that shit is for dudes already in top shape :biggrin: ... I hired a personal trainer...way easier :biggrin: :biggrin:..... them pull ups even with a chair suck.............. look up CROSSFIT... those are 20 minute work outs that are really good.... there are differant workouts daily that confuse they body... alot of guys do that at work and they are seeing good results


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jul 23 2010, 11:33 PM~18127257
> *I feel you fortworthmex... I have the dvds and I about broke them on the 1st vid..... that shit is for dudes already in top shape :biggrin: ... I hired a personal trainer...way easier :biggrin:  :biggrin:..... them pull ups even with a chair suck.............. look up CROSSFIT... those are 20 minute work outs that are really good.... there are differant workouts daily that confuse they body... alot of guys do that at work and they are seeing good results
> *


imma look for crossfit..shit the warm up itself on p90x messed me up real good..and then the exercises started and i just turned it off..those guys make it look easy..cuz they skinny..but imma look into crossfit tho :biggrin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 23 2010, 11:58 PM~18127812
> *imma look for crossfit..shit the warm up itself on p90x messed me up real good..and then the exercises started and i just turned it off..those guys make it look easy..cuz they skinny..but imma look into crossfit tho :biggrin:
> *


IVE TRIED P90X BUT THAT SHIT WAS HARD AS FUKK. SO NOW I JUST WATCH THE CINDY CRAWFORD WORKOUT VIDEOS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jul 24 2010, 02:23 AM~18128244
> *IVE TRIED P90X BUT THAT SHIT WAS HARD AS FUKK. SO NOW I JUST WATCH THE CINDY CRAWFORD WORKOUT VIDEOS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 24 2010, 05:31 AM~18128728
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


your search foo is strong grasshopper.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 23 2010, 04:38 PM~18125324
> *Sup Jesse
> *


What's up bro what u been up too! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 23 2010, 10:58 PM~18127812
> *imma look for crossfit..shit the warm up itself on p90x messed me up real good..and then the exercises started and i just turned it off..those guys make it look easy..cuz they skinny..but imma look into crossfit tho :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jul 24 2010, 10:12 AM~18129240
> *
> *


Hey u wanna sell the P90X?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 23 2010, 10:25 PM~18126781
> *SEE EVERYONE TOMMOROW!!!!!!!!:wow:  :wow:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:  :naughty:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jul 24 2010, 02:23 AM~18128244
> *IVE TRIED P90X BUT THAT SHIT WAS HARD AS FUKK. SO NOW I JUST WATCH THE CINDY CRAWFORD WORKOUT VIDEOS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i wonder if martha stewart got any workout videos.... :happysad:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> SEE EVERYONE TOMMOROW!!!!!!!!:wow: :wow: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty: :naughty:


[/quote]

Missed this show anyone has pics of the cars? I hope that everyone had a great time! :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

It was allright.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I wish I knew it was at the strip club Ida left the kids at home!


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 24 2010, 09:09 PM~18133347
> *It was allright.
> *


post some pics...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Jul 24 2010, 11:18 PM~18133432
> *I wish I knew it was at the strip club Ida left the kids at home!
> *


I thought that was common knowledge.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Jul 24 2010, 11:18 PM~18133432
> *I wish I knew it was at the strip club Ida left the kids at home!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 25 2010, 02:18 AM~18134431
> *I thought that was common knowledge.
> *


He Didnt Know WHat Main Stage Was... I THought It Was Just A Bowling Spot... :happysad:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Jul 24 2010, 11:10 PM~18134407
> *post some pics...
> *


I WAS UPSET ABOUT THE CHICKS... BEER WAS GOOD... EVEN GOT A FREE BEER BUCKET... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

good morning!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

what it do Fort Worth!


----------



## skidz (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 25 2010, 02:18 AM~18134431
> *I thought that was common knowledge.
> *


im from dallas, i didnt kno either. brought the whole fam.. whoops. at least we were outside


----------



## skidz (Sep 6, 2007)

http://s1011.photobucket.com/albums/af237/...nt=DSC_1536.jpg


----------



## skidz (Sep 6, 2007)

http://s1011.photobucket.com/albums/af237/...nt=DSC_1550.jpg


----------



## skidz (Sep 6, 2007)

http://s1011.photobucket.com/albums/af237/...nt=DSC_1537.jpg


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 25 2010, 06:03 AM~18134903
> *I WAS UPSET ABOUT THE CHICKS... BEER WAS GOOD... EVEN GOT A FREE BEER BUCKET... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL WAS THAT THE BITCH THAT LOOKED PREGO... :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BAHAHAHA yeah main stage does not have the most quality.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 25 2010, 09:58 AM~18135731
> *BAHAHAHA yeah main stage does not have the most quality.
> *



Im not going to lie ..there were some ugly ones running around there.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I got bitched at all the way home because that midget anouncer dude walked rite up to me 2 feet from my daughters and made a remarke to us about cars and pussy..I was a little pissed..


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 25 2010, 10:05 AM~18135779
> *I got bitched at all the way home because that midget anouncer dude walked rite up to me 2 feet from my daughters and  made a remarke to us about cars and pussy..I was a little pissed..
> *


U talking about malibu's most wanted......


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 25 2010, 12:05 PM~18135779
> *I got bitched at all the way home because that midget anouncer dude walked rite up to me 2 feet from my daughters and  made a remarke to us about cars and pussy..I was a little pissed..
> *


HEY HOMIE I APOLOGIZE BOUT THAT... HE NEEDED MORE RESPECT THAN THAT...

I GOT SOME PICS I WILL POST UP A LIL LATER...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 25 2010, 12:36 PM~18135956
> *U talking about malibu's most wanted......
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

I WANNA THANK EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT FOR THE SHOW!! WE HAD LIKE 20 CARS... SOME OF THE GIRLS WERE OK... BUT SOME OF THEM WERE :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: $10 BUCKETS OF CORONA!!! AND $1 DRAFTS... YOU CANT BEAT THAT SHIT... ESPECIALLY AT THE TITTY BAR... WILL POST PICS LATER...


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 25 2010, 10:41 AM~18135989
> *ITS WAS KOO HOMIE WILL KEEP SHOWIN U GUYS SUPPORT...*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 25 2010, 12:42 PM~18135998
> *ITS WAS KOO HOMIE WILL KEEP SHOWIN U GUYS SUPPORT...
> *


I KNOW U WERE SAD CUZ BOOM AINT SHOW UP...  :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 25 2010, 10:43 AM~18136002
> *I KNOW U WERE SAD CUZ BOOM AINT SHOW UP...   :biggrin:
> *


ITS WASNT ME IT WAS MY HOMIE SHOE... :biggrin:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 25 2010, 07:52 AM~18135387
> *LOL WAS THAT THE BITCH THAT LOOKED PREGO... :wow:
> *


lmao no that was the best one there...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 25 2010, 12:05 PM~18135779
> *I got bitched at all the way home because that midget anouncer dude walked rite up to me 2 feet from my daughters and  made a remarke to us about cars and pussy..I was a little pissed..
> *


why you take your kid to the strip club fool. LOL


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 25 2010, 11:18 AM~18136201
> *why you take your kid to the strip club fool. LOL
> *



because i didnt know it was a club..those are not places i frequint.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 25 2010, 01:40 PM~18136335
> *because i didnt know it was a club..those are places i frequint.
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Had a good time yesterday thanxs Oso girls were :uh: ill leave it at that rolled a lil last night didnt make it in till 5am and im feelin it today


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Wasn't there a cruise yesterday?


----------



## skidz (Sep 6, 2007)

there was supposed to be but in stopping traffic for some cars, we ended up behind a sherriff van that blocked us from the cruise. anybody in the cruise got any pics or footage?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by skidz_@Jul 25 2010, 02:36 PM~18137247
> *there was supposed to be but in stopping traffic for some cars, we ended up behind a sherriff van that blocked us from the cruise. anybody in the cruise got any pics or footage?
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys if any of you are looking for a bad ass harley davidson custom 1 off bike let me know as its going to be on the chopping block in the next couple days..Bike is an 05 883 stretched with a 240 18 on the rear rear ,21 up front , ape hangers, black street sweeper exaust , brass knuckle foot pegs custom rear fender, tank etc I bought this bike brand new in 05 and put it at gasmonkey garage for 6 months getting the work done..the bike was rode for 1 year then just parked until today.. miles are 5843..og real miles!!!!

oh the carb was also rejetted when the exaust was added... Ive got about 15 g in this bike and it has been sitting for almost 4 years..I put a brand new battery on it last night and it fired right up..Ill post what im looking for for trade.

impalas 61 62 63 64 65
78 79 montes
any thing else just try me.

As i said it is a 1 off bike that I promise you will not find another like it!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 25 2010, 11:58 AM~18135731
> *BAHAHAHA yeah main stage does not have the most quality.
> *


so do U blame Oso for choosin the club with ugly chicks?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 25 2010, 07:11 PM~18137960
> *so do U  blame Oso for choosin the club with ugly chicks?
> *


BAHAHA I didnt even go. I just no cus I been there before.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew 817


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jul 25 2010, 09:57 PM~18139585
> *Wat it dew 817
> *


what up


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 25 2010, 07:11 PM~18137960
> *so do U  blame Oso for choosin the club with ugly chicks?
> *


THE CLUB IS IN LIKE A REBUILDING STAGE... THATS WHY THEY WANTED THE SHOW... GOT NEW MANAGERS AND NEW DJ'S... AND WANT A DIFFERENT CROWD IN THERE... I WOULD OF HIT UP HALF OF EM... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 25 2010, 09:13 PM~18139739
> *THE CLUB IS IN LIKE A REBUILDING STAGE... THATS WHY THEY WANTED THE SHOW... GOT NEW MANAGERS AND NEW DJ'S... AND WANT A DIFFERENT CROWD IN THERE... I WOULD OF HIT UP HALF OF EM... :biggrin:
> *


Any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

:0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 25 2010, 09:22 PM~18139832
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn i should have came down from falls town looked all good to me.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 25 2010, 11:15 PM~18139758
> *Any pics? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT. IM GONNA DO ANOTHER ONE MAYBE HERE, BUT MAYBE SOMEWHERE ELSE TOO...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

AND WUT I GOT OF THE CRUISE... I WAS A LIL DRUNK BY THEN...  :biggrin:


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 25 2010, 09:57 PM~18140178
> *:biggrin: THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT. IM GONNA DO ANOTHER ONE MAYBE HERE, BUT MAYBE SOMEWHERE ELSE TOO...
> 
> 
> ...


shout out to amondo 69 convertable from uncle rick in falls town lookin good.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 25 2010, 11:13 PM~18139739
> *THE CLUB IS IN LIKE A REBUILDING STAGE... THATS WHY THEY WANTED THE SHOW... GOT NEW MANAGERS AND NEW DJ'S... AND WANT A DIFFERENT CROWD IN THERE... I WOULD OF HIT UP HALF OF EM... :biggrin:
> *


lol j/p homie! If I was able to go I woulda went to.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Foros... :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skidz_@Jul 25 2010, 09:57 AM~18135212
> *im from dallas, i didnt kno either. brought the whole fam.. whoops. at least we were outside
> *



Sup Skidz?? It Was Good Meeting You This Pass Weekend... Cant Wait To Check Out Those MCs of yours...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Jul 25 2010, 10:52 AM~18135387
> *LOL WAS THAT THE BITCH THAT LOOKED PREGO... :wow:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, SHOELACES, $Money Mike$


Good Morning Shoelaces And Big Mike...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What's up Foros :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 26 2010, 08:46 AM~18141599
> *What's up Foros  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Lil Homie...


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Jul 25 2010, 11:43 AM~18136002-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*man u were asking for her ask ceaser *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2010, 06:48 AM~18141603
> *Sup Lil Homie...
> *


Working homie ..tired had to open today  ...so when is the 61 coming out?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2010, 07:43 AM~18141583
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, SHOELACES, $Money Mike$
> Good Morning Shoelaces And Big Mike...
> *


whats up missed u Sat.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Jul 26 2010, 08:52 AM~18141620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Saw You Walk In.. Then Didnt See You?? :happysad:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2010, 07:03 AM~18141657
> *Im Working On It Homie... Seems Like I Work On It All Day And Nothing Changes... :angry:    I Was Outside Yesterday HOTT AsS Hell... Then F*&Ken Rain... I Just Stayed Outside And Got Wet, Fuck It.. Aint NO JOKE...
> I Saw You Walk In.. Then Didnt See You?? :happysad:
> *


U taking it to that lowrider show on the 8th?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2010, 08:03 AM~18141657
> *
> I Saw You Walk In.. Then Didnt See You?? :happysad:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Jul 26 2010, 09:12 AM~18141686-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dont Know Where You Went... :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasimpalas09_@Jul 26 2010, 12:21 AM~18140368
> *shout out to amondo 69 convertable from uncle rick in falls town lookin good.
> *


BEST OF SHOW... :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Elpintor, 80 Eldog

Sup Mat... Just got into town yesterday. Looks like you guys have been busy with all the local shows :thumbsup: I brought back a few things for Juangotti & 8t4mc


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 26 2010, 11:48 AM~18142421
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Elpintor, 80 Eldog
> 
> ...



Welcome Home Danny...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 81.7.TX., *Elpintor, $Money Mike$* :wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2010, 11:50 AM~18142427
> *Welcome Home Danny...
> *


 Thanx Alex . Can I call u right now?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 26 2010, 11:52 AM~18142447
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 81.7.TX., Elpintor, $Money Mike$ :wave:
> *


 Sup Dre :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Danny LMK when I can go by the shop.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 26 2010, 09:48 AM~18142421
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Elpintor, 80 Eldog
> 
> ...


Sup Danny Glad to see ya back intown bro.. Looks like your gona be Bizzy Hit me up bro :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn it man today will be a good day


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 26 2010, 09:48 AM~18142421
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Elpintor, 80 Eldog
> 
> ...




Flippin sweet!! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jul 26 2010, 12:02 PM~18142506-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 26 2010, 12:12 PM~18142571
> *C ya @ 2:00
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


DAMN IT COME ON 2 OCLOCK :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Danny dont forget to add in my d shop backing plates. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup danny can we plan for wednesday or thursday so i can roll by??



> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 26 2010, 12:12 PM~18142571
> *C ya @ 2:00
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


:0 :cheesy:  Morning wood rite there!! :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

:0 Lets getem goin the Elco is waiting on you :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2010, 12:14 PM~18142587
> *Danny dont forget to add in my d shop backing plates. :biggrin:
> *


will do that Homie, :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2010, 10:13 AM~18142579
> *DAMN IT COME ON 2 OCLOCK :biggrin:
> *



Dont go touching on my pumps man..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jul 26 2010, 12:18 PM~18142620-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 26 2010, 12:26 PM~18142712
> *Yes BRO  call me when u get a chance.
> :yes:
> *


  ill call you later tonight!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 26 2010, 12:31 PM~18142760
> * ill call you later tonight!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 26 2010, 12:12 PM~18142571
> *C ya @ 2:00
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

WELCOME BACK!!!! I NEED TO GET IN LINE TOO... HIT ME UP HOMIE!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey danny do you have one of those 4 switch panels??


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

still got the all chrome 13's for sale PM for details


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 26 2010, 10:36 AM~18142802
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> WELCOME BACK!!!! I NEED TO GET IN LINE TOO... HIT ME UP HOMIE!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Jul 26 2010, 12:42 PM~18142854-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanx Oso... I will Homie.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 26 2010, 10:51 AM~18142947
> *yes your setup came with one
> Thanx Oso... I will Homie.
> *



groovy


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2010, 08:43 AM~18141583
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, SHOELACES, $Money Mike$
> Good Morning Shoelaces And Big Mike...
> *


Not much bro! Jus chillin wit the fam lately. Haven't really been hittin the streets much. Hopin to be at the ULC friday. How's the new house comin?


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 26 2010, 08:29 AM~18142010
> *BEST OF SHOW... :0
> *


all right will try to hit the next one.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GOT MY 13 INCH BABY SUPREMES FOR SALE!!!! GOT BRAND NEW TIRES, BRAND NEW CENTER CAPS, AND BRAND NEW CHROM LUG NUTS... PM ME OR CALL ME.

THEY DONT MAKE THESE ANYMORE...THEY THE ONES ON MY ELCO


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 26 2010, 12:24 PM~18142693
> *Dont go touching on my pumps man..
> *


you get the dented ones. :happysad: 



























:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Jul 26 2010, 11:52 AM~18142449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It Coming Along.. I'll Post Up Progress Pics Later...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 26 2010, 12:51 PM~18142947
> *yes your setup came with one
> Thanx Oso... I will Homie.
> *


Sup Danny! Call me wen u gota chance.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 26 2010, 11:35 AM~18143308
> *you get the dented ones.  :happysad:
> :roflmao:
> *



yup scratch and dent special.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 26 2010, 02:45 PM~18143887
> *yup scratch and dent special.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

HIT Me Up If You Want To Register Your Ride For The LRM/Torres Empire Show August 8th .. Hit Me Up... 817-891-3658 alex


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2010, 04:26 PM~18144821
> *HIT Me Up If You Want To Register Your Ride For The LRM/Torres Empire Show August 8th ..    Hit Me Up... 817-891-3658 alex
> *


thanks alex.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2010, 02:26 PM~18144821
> *HIT Me Up If You Want To Register Your Ride For The LRM/Torres Empire Show August 8th ..    Hit Me Up... 817-891-3658 alex
> *



shit I wish i had somthing to register right now..my shits in the paint shop.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Gotta go back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 24 2010, 08:32 AM~18129326
> *Hey u wanna sell the P90X?
> *


My chick still does the work outs you can burn my copies if you want bro


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jul 26 2010, 08:34 PM~18147028
> *My chick still does the work outs you can burn my copies if you want bro
> *


Kool thx! Can u bring them to the show on aug 1st?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jul 26 2010, 10:01 PM~18149414
> *Kool thx! Can u bring them to the show on aug 1st?
> *



you still need the planner..just the dvds wont cut it.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 26 2010, 03:26 PM~18144821
> *HIT Me Up If You Want To Register Your Ride For The LRM/Torres Empire Show August 8th ..    Hit Me Up... 817-891-3658 alex
> *


Thank you Alex. Sorry I had to do somethings after I got off of work. How many cars preregister from Ft. Worth?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Jul 26 2010, 04:45 PM~18144938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoot I Need Me A Copy Too... I Need To Get My Ass In Shape... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2010, 08:46 AM~18151647
> *
> *




Sup Juan You Working Today?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FOROS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420: Damn Im Sleepy.. Im About To Head To QT Pick Me Up Something To Drink... :happysad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Anybody want a harley?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 26 2010, 12:20 PM~18142645
> *will do that Homie, :thumbsup:
> *


Que pasa danny glad yall made it back ok


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 27 2010, 12:33 AM~18149749
> *you still need the planner..just the dvds wont cut it.
> *


Yup u do 








why buy somerthing when u can download it free


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps  


8t4 mc I havnt forgot about you homie ill find out about your Batteries today  

Sup Fortworth Mex


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 27 2010, 09:41 AM~18151922
> *Morning Peeps
> 8t4 mc I havnt forgot about you homie ill find out about your Batteries today
> 
> ...


Sup brother just trying to find a good photo of some bootleg shit....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 08:54 AM~18151684
> *Sup Juan You Working Today?
> *


yes sir. Im here now


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 27 2010, 09:36 AM~18151894
> *Anybody want a harley?
> 
> 
> ...


looks Slick... But I'll Probably Kill My Self Driving It Down The Freeway... Seen Tomany Peeps Laying Dead On The Side Of THe Highway... :sprint:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 27 2010, 09:46 AM~18151951
> *Sup brother just trying to find a good photo of some bootleg shit....
> 
> 
> ...



Download Dat Chit.. Germain... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 10:02 AM~18152056
> *Download Dat Chit.. Germain... :biggrin:
> *


I already did lol with the worksheets and schedule stuff planner or whatever


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Loco send me a pic of the bracket you need we got some layin around at the shop just need to know witch ones you need


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Jul 27 2010, 10:08 AM~18152098-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll Do It During My Lunch... Thanks Matt...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 08:35 AM~18152300
> *:cheesy:
> I'll Do It During My Lunch... Thanks Matt...
> *


No Problem Homie


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 08:01 AM~18152052
> *looks Slick... But I'll Probably Kill My Self Driving It Down The Freeway... Seen Tomany Peeps Laying Dead On The Side Of THe Highway... :sprint:
> *


My father inlaw died in a motorcycle accident! :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 27 2010, 11:35 AM~18152665
> *My father inlaw died in a motorcycle accident! :angel:
> *


Man.. Sorry To Hear That Lil Jesse... :angel:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Jesse


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 09:38 AM~18152678
> *Man.. Sorry To Hear That Lil Jesse...  :angel:
> *


motorcycles scare me now!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 27 2010, 09:39 AM~18152692
> *Sup Jesse
> *


Q onda homie me just here chilling enjoying my day off! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 27 2010, 11:42 AM~18152716
> *motorcycles scare me now!!
> *



Dont Be Scared Lil Jesse...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 27 2010, 09:35 AM~18152665
> *My father inlaw died in a motorcycle accident! :angel:
> *


Sorry to hear that bro


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 27 2010, 07:41 AM~18151922
> *Morning Peeps
> 8t4 mc I havnt forgot about you homie ill find out about your Batteries today
> 
> ...



no worries man..take your time..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 08:01 AM~18152052
> *looks Slick... But I'll Probably Kill My Self Driving It Down The Freeway... Seen Tomany Peeps Laying Dead On The Side Of THe Highway... :sprint:
> *



yea no shit..I had this bitch hit a tire right in front of me it popped up about eye level I slowed down and it cought both of my legs..That was it for me.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 09:47 AM~18152757
> *Dont Be Scared Lil Jesse...
> *


They still look badass but don't think I would ever own one :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 27 2010, 09:48 AM~18152763
> *Sorry to hear that bro
> *


its cool he in a better place


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 27 2010, 11:54 AM~18152826
> *They still look badass but don't think I would ever own one :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 27 2010, 11:54 AM~18152815
> *yea no shit..I had this bitch hit a tire right in front of me it popped up about eye level I slowed down and it cought both of my legs..That was it for me.
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 09:58 AM~18152860
> *
> *


Anybody know a junkyrad were they have a 98-02 Lincoln towncar? i can't find one


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Well it looks like it may be End og August till the cutty is out. added a few upgrades. def worth the wait.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 27 2010, 07:36 AM~18151894
> *Anybody want a harley?
> 
> 
> ...


How much you asking


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2010, 10:45 AM~18153241
> *Well it looks like it may be  End og August till the cutty is out. added a few upgrades. def worth the wait.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Jul 27 2010, 12:03 PM~18152913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


*The TOP Picture Is The Chrome RearEnd I Bought Without Emergency Brakes, Now Im Trying To Put The Emer. Brakes Back On I Think The Bracket I Need is The One On The Lower Left Side??? 

The BOTTOM Picture Is My OG RearEnd From My 61, The Brackets Are Different.. Hit Me Up If You Have A Picture I Could Go Off of.??? Thanks *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 12:00 PM~18153900
> *Sure Dont Lil Jesse...
> :0
> The TOP Picture Is The Chrome RearEnd I Bought Without Emergency Brakes, Now Im Trying To Put The Emer. Brakes Back On I Think The Bracket I Need is The One On The Lower Left Side???
> ...


I use hose pliers to get the e-brake cable off when you wana do it???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 27 2010, 02:46 PM~18154292
> *I use hose pliers to get the e-brake cable off when you wana do it???
> *



I Have A New Emer. Brake Cable Already But When I Went To Put It On Theres No Where To Hook It On To??? And Its Different From My Old Rear End..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 12:55 PM~18154379
> *I Have A New Emer. Brake Cable Already But When I Went To Put It On Theres No Where To Hook It On To???  And Its Different From My Old Rear End..
> *


What day is good with you and ill go by and see what you need?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

D Shop :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 27 2010, 02:57 PM~18154403
> *What day is good with you and ill go by and see what you need?
> *


This Afternoon If Possible Need To Jump On This .. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2010, 02:57 PM~18154404
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Ballin :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 02:58 PM~18154416
> *Ballin    :wow:
> *


Im tryna get like you. To bad Im not there.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats with out the D Shop back plates. :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 12:58 PM~18154412
> *This Afternoon If Possible Need To Jump On This .. :biggrin:
> *


I dont get offf till 630 by the time i get by the house its nearly 730 lmk bro


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2010, 02:57 PM~18154404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :cheesy:  Soon lil bro soon!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 27 2010, 10:03 AM~18152913
> *Anybody know a junkyrad were they have a 98-02 Lincoln towncar? i can't find one
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

It will be well worth the wait Juanito


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jul 27 2010, 03:00 PM~18154434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Jesse Welcome Home.. ! How Was Your Trip?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jul 27 2010, 10:48 AM~18153269
> *How much you asking
> *



make me an offer then come see / ride it


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

oh i ran to fortworth today to go get me my battery charger.. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 27 2010, 03:36 PM~18154849
> *oh i ran to fortworth today to go get me my battery charger.. :biggrin:
> *



Pics Or Didnt Happen... :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jul 27 2010, 03:04 PM~18154483-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes it will.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 01:57 PM~18155051
> *Pics Or Didnt Happen...  :happysad:
> *


oh it happend..i promise you that..Ill have to show yall the pile of parts for the mc when they finish comming in.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:






6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: 8t4mc, Lil_Jesse, Loco 61, artisticdream63, juangotti, Macias

sup ramon


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 27 2010, 04:03 PM~18155130
> *oh it happend..i promise you that..Ill have to show yall the pile of parts for the mc when they finish comming in.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Post Them Up...! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 27 2010, 02:03 PM~18155130
> *oh it happend..i promise you that..Ill have to show yall the pile of parts for the mc when they finish comming in.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Post some pics of your mc homie!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Isnt there 2 shows this weekend?? Masonic Hall & La Grave Field?? :dunno:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 27 2010, 02:04 PM~18155156
> *Post some pics of your mc homie!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



i cant its at texas motors ford dealership..

Im waiting on envious touch on my 13 inch daytons there rebuilding..
Ive got a set of new firestones sitting here for them..Tomorrow im picking up my setup and springs from danny, Matt is getting with me on the batts, I picked up a small charger today from sears..I had to go there anyway to swap out broken tools.  

Ill post a pic when all of it comes in.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ohhh something else I ran across today..A couple weeks ago I noticed a impala sitting up on a hill..so today I stopped by there and holy shit..This guy has a complete running 63 .64 belair , couple 64 four doors. complete 61 two and 4 door. 58 fairlane..I told him I was interested in the 61 and he said it was his aunts and I left my number ..keeping my digits crossed.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 27 2010, 04:22 PM~18155356
> *ohhh something else I ran across today..A couple weeks ago I noticed a impala sitting up on a hill..so today I stopped by there and holy shit..This guy has a complete running 63  .64 belair , couple 64 four doors. complete 61 two and 4 door. 58 fairlane..I told him I was interested in the 61 and he said it was his aunts and I left my number ..keeping my digits crossed.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 27 2010, 04:12 PM~18155253
> *Isnt there 2 shows this weekend?? Masonic Hall & La Grave Field??  :dunno:
> *


yup. Im headen to lagrave


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORT WORTH -- A woman was fatally struck by a T bus in downtown Fort Worth shortly before 2 p.m. Tuesday, police said. 

The accident occurred at West Sixth and Houston streets. The woman, described only as middle-aged, was walking along Sixth; the bus, also westbound on Sixth, was turning south onto Houston, police said. 

The woman was struck as she attempted to cross Houston, police said. 

Members of the Police Department's traffic investigation unit were interviewing witnesses trying to determine who had the right of way. 

Charlotte Timms, a bus rider for 30 years, said she was riding in the back of the bus and did not see the traffic light. But she did see other westbound vehicles passing through the intersection, so she believes that the bus had a green light. 

It was not immediately clear whether the pedestrian had a walk sign. 

"I was just sitting at the back of the bus and felt a thud," Timms said. "The driver hit the brake, then she started screaming. The driver was screaming and crying. She was having a meltdown." 

The driver, a 10-year veteran, was taken to a local hospital via MedStar ambulance. 

After the accident, several emergency vehicles blocked the intersection, and police placed tarps around the scene to block the view of onlookers. 

One witness said she had seen someone under the wheels of the bus. 

There were two passengers on the bus at the time of the accident, said Officer Sharron Neal, police spokeswoman.



Read more: http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/07/27/23...l#ixzz0uvBcUxJl


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

RIP



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 04:41 PM~18155569
> *FORT WORTH -- A woman was fatally struck by a T bus in downtown Fort Worth shortly before 2 p.m. Tuesday, police said.
> 
> The accident occurred at West Sixth and Houston streets. The woman, described only as middle-aged, was walking along Sixth; the bus, also westbound on Sixth, was turning south onto Houston, police said.
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2010, 01:57 PM~18154404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 27 2010, 05:48 PM~18156091
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


OSCAR!!! Whats up bro


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 27 2010, 01:34 PM~18154820
> *make me an offer then come see / ride it
> *


Where you located


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2010, 05:19 PM~18156336
> *OSCAR!!! Whats up bro
> *


just got home from work :biggrin: how is is the cutdog coming :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jul 27 2010, 04:23 PM~18156358
> *Where you located
> *



spring town I have already been offerd 3500 via craigs list and didnt even respond to the guy.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 27 2010, 04:36 PM~18156479
> *spring town  I have already been offerd 3500 via craigs list and didnt even respond to the guy.
> *


Thomas is a baller


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 27 2010, 06:36 PM~18156479
> *spring town  I have already been offerd 3500 via craigs list and didnt even respond to the guy.
> *




:werd:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jul 27 2010, 06:28 PM~18156402
> *just got home from work  :biggrin: how is is the cutdog coming  :biggrin:
> *


Oh its commin. Hella soon


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

whats going on homies ???  :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 27 2010, 06:46 PM~18157206
> *Oh its commin. Hella soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 02:41 PM~18155569
> *FORT WORTH -- A woman was fatally struck by a T bus in downtown Fort Worth shortly before 2 p.m. Tuesday, police said.
> 
> The accident occurred at West Sixth and Houston streets. The woman, described only as middle-aged, was walking along Sixth; the bus, also westbound on Sixth, was turning south onto Houston, police said.
> ...


That is sad. Alex do you see any one you know in this pic?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> yea no shit..I had this bitch hit a tire right in front of me it popped up about eye level I slowed down and it cought both of my legs..That was it for me.
> What kinda sissy has a harley and dont ride it!!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 27 2010, 09:25 PM~18158352
> *That is sad. Alex do you see any one you know in this pic?
> 
> 
> ...


 :yes: I do... your carnal :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 27 2010, 09:25 PM~18158352
> *That is sad. Alex do you see any one you know in this pic?
> 
> 
> ...



I See Johnny :0 Did He Get Any Pics ???


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Is there a meeting these Friday?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, Elpintor, chrisdizzle, skidz


It was Kool Meeting you This Pass Weekend In Fort Worth Bro..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 27 2010, 09:57 PM~18158786
> *Is there a meeting these Friday?
> *


YES


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 08:58 PM~18158803
> *YES
> *


X2 Let's try and get as many people to the next meeting as possible..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 27 2010, 08:25 PM~18158352
> *That is sad. Alex do you see any one you know in this pic?
> 
> 
> ...


Sad for the lady's family... I'll say a prayer for her...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Jul 27 2010, 10:06 PM~18158906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Usually Go The Same Path That Bus Took Whe I Visit My Wife At Work... And People Always Rushing, Trying To Cross That Street with Out Looking For Cars... But Still Think The Bus Driver Should Of Watched Where She Was Going... Sad RIP


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jul 27 2010, 10:06 PM~18158906
> *X2 Let's try and get as many people to the next meeting as possible..
> *


X3


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> > yea no shit..I had this bitch hit a tire right in front of me it popped up about eye level I slowed down and it cought both of my legs..That was it for me.
> > What kinda sissy has a harley and dont ride it!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

sup peeps... i got sum chinas for sale not curb check and good tires... anyone need any let me knw... 300.00

im also selling my center red with 5.20s for 500.00 

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 07:57 PM~18158771
> *I See Johnny  :0  Did He Get Any Pics ???
> *


I don't think so. It is very sad I think she was 26 it makes you think how many things could have put her a few seconds behind or ahead and she would be alive. It is weird how things workout. We have to slow down and enjoy life.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 27 2010, 07:56 PM~18158754
> *:yes:  I do... your carnal :biggrin:
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Sup fellas? :wave:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 27 2010, 09:05 PM~18159565
> *sup peeps... i got sum chinas for sale not curb check and good tires... anyone need any let me knw... 300.00
> 
> im also selling my center red with 5.20s for 500.00
> ...


520 13? premium sportways?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 27 2010, 11:09 PM~18159624
> *Sup fellas? :wave:
> *


SUP STRANGER!?!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 27 2010, 08:15 PM~18159678
> *520 13?  premium sportways?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 27 2010, 06:25 PM~18158352
> *That is sad. Alex do you see any one you know in this pic?
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin DONUT... TELL HIM I SAID WHUT UP... STILL WAITING ON MY GEORGE STRAIGHT SCREW AND CHOPPED... DAMN DIDNT I HOOK UR GUYS SHOP UP WITH A DOPE AS DFW SIGN?>??? LMAO...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 27 2010, 11:18 PM~18159709
> *SUP STRANGER!?!
> *


Me? Stranger?

:biggrin:

What's up for this weekend?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 27 2010, 11:07 PM~18159588
> *I don't think so. It is very sad I think she was 26 it makes you think how many things could have put her a few seconds behind or ahead and she would be alive. It is weird how things workout. We have to slow down and enjoy life.
> *



Your Right About Slowing Down...


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 25 2010, 09:57 PM~18140178
> *:biggrin: THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT. IM GONNA DO ANOTHER ONE MAYBE HERE, BUT MAYBE SOMEWHERE ELSE TOO...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Jul 27 2010, 11:33 PM~18160870
> *
> *



The gold 64 and grey ls were killing it!!! Balls and all


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 27 2010, 09:07 PM~18159588
> *I don't think so. It is very sad I think she was 26 it makes you think how many things could have put her a few seconds behind or ahead and she would be alive. It is weird how things workout. We have to slow down and enjoy life.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Morning...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jul 28 2010, 07:15 AM~18161756
> *they thought that at 1st but it was confirmed she was 61..... Very sad things like that happen so fast.... Then all of downtown becomes crazy for the few hours we worked the fatal accident..... I feel bad for her family freak accidents are the worst
> *



Its Says On The Paper That She Got Stuck Under The Tires... That Sucks...


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 27 2010, 07:57 PM~18158771
> *I See Johnny  :0  Did He Get Any Pics ???
> *


Thats against General Orders! besides on real talk you wouldnt really want to see that anyway.... it was pretty sad... and you always want to respect the family.......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jul 28 2010, 07:18 AM~18161767
> *Thats against General Orders! besides on real talk you wouldnt really want to see that anyway.... it was pretty sad... and you always want to respect the family.......
> *



Yeah Thats Crazy.. Still Think That Bus Driver Should Of Slowed Down A Bit... I Know That Driver Is Also Scared For Life


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 27 2010, 09:05 PM~18159565
> *sup peeps... i got sum chinas for sale not curb check and good tires... anyone need any let me knw... 300.00
> 
> im also selling my center red with 5.20s for 500.00
> ...


How much for just the 5.20s? :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 28 2010, 07:16 AM~18161760
> *Morning...
> *


GOOD MORNING!!!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 28 2010, 07:20 AM~18161776
> *
> *


Figure out what you needed?? Hope I could help!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 27 2010, 11:24 PM~18159779
> *Me? Stranger?
> 
> :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Mornin funky town!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 28 2010, 09:43 AM~18162304
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:

I'll be there.

I'm also going to be out in Garland on Saturday. I just found out they are having a festival at a church. A little family event...you how I do it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 28 2010, 09:41 AM~18162290
> *Figure out what you needed?? Hope I could help!
> *



Yeah... Thanks For Lettin Me Roll By And Check Your OUt... IM Going To Use My Old 61s Brakets And Just Put THem on The New One...

Thanks Everybody That Helped Me Out On This Quest To Put My Emer. Brakes Back On...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup J-Ray


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

8t4 Mc i ordered your batteries today they will be in on tuesday


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 28 2010, 01:12 PM~18163647
> *Yeah... Thanks For Lettin Me Roll By And Check Your OUt... IM Going To Use My Old 61s Brakets And Just Put THem on The New One...
> 
> Thanks Everybody That  Helped Me Out On This Quest To Put My Emer. Brakes Back On...
> *


No problem!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 28 2010, 11:37 AM~18163831
> *8t4 Mc i ordered your batteries today they will be in on tuesday
> *



Ok kool just holler


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 28 2010, 02:55 PM~18164513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whos rollin out? Oso got the first couble pitchers.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2010, 01:28 PM~18164786
> *whos rollin out? Oso got the first couble pitchers.
> *


Ill be there :cheesy:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

hey check it out i found an old picture that someone sent me of my car when i had it at my high school. this was like 4 years ago. i used it for my senior project. ill never forget that day.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias it was good kickin it with you Sat Bro :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 28 2010, 02:33 PM~18164843
> *Sup Macias it was good kickin it with you Sat Bro  :biggrin:
> *


hey matt!!!! hell yea it was pretty cool it was good kickin it with you too. i had alot of fun.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jul 28 2010, 01:32 PM~18164837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pic i like your ride its clean bro


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup 817 Tx


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 28 2010, 02:35 PM~18164856
> *Cool pic i like your ride its clean bro
> *


thanks big homie i do my best to make it look good, i still have a long way to go but its all good ahi voy poco por poquito.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Texas Regal 85


Sup Lord Loco 



Sup Juanito


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jul 28 2010, 03:28 PM~18164786-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ManN Hector.... Looks Good Bro.. Wish I Had A 64 When I Was In School...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 28 2010, 03:42 PM~18164906
> *Sup Texas Regal 85
> Sup Lord Loco
> Sup Juanito
> *


Sup Big PImpin MATT???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Fortworth Mex


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 28 2010, 03:37 PM~18164869
> *Sup 817 Tx
> *


  Ready to get off work! :happysad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 28 2010, 03:51 PM~18164980
> *Sup Fortworth Mex
> *


Chillin bro trying to kilk some time 5 more hours to go, whats up with you hows the el camino coming???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 28 2010, 01:51 PM~18164984
> * Ready to get off work!  :happysad:
> *


x2 :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 28 2010, 01:53 PM~18165003
> *Chillin bro trying to kilk some time 5 more hours to go, whats up with you hows the el camino coming???
> *


Its gettin ther bro just doin more & more to it till im finally satisfied


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jul 28 2010, 03:32 PM~18164837
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 28 2010, 03:57 PM~18165028
> *Its gettin ther bro just doin more & more to it till im finally satisfied
> *


Kool , i cant wait to get back on the 64 it probably would of been painted by now but workin in the dirt sucks, need some cement and a carport


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 28 2010, 04:01 PM~18165079
> *Kool , i cant wait to get back on the 64 it probably would of been painted by now but workin in the dirt sucks, need some cement and a carport
> *


I got a 2 car garage and i still dont get much done! :happysad: But I aint in no rush to taking her apart either!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 28 2010, 02:01 PM~18165079
> *Kool , i cant wait to get back on the 64 it probably would of been painted by now but workin in the dirt sucks, need some cement and a carport
> *


I hear you there bro


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Jesse


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 28 2010, 02:33 PM~18165419
> *Sup Jesse
> *


What up bro hey we should meet up sometime next week this Sunday is my bday and I should be getting some money that way I can try to do a lil more than I planned


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 28 2010, 02:37 PM~18165455
> *What up bro hey we should meet up sometime next week this Sunday is my bday and I should be getting some money that way I can try to do a lil more than I planned
> *


Just let me know when your ready Homie


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 28 2010, 02:45 PM~18165528
> *Just let me know when your ready Homie
> *


Sure will homie! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2010, 03:28 PM~18164786
> *whos rollin out? Oso got the first couble pitchers.
> *


OSO'S BROKE... NEED TO SELL SOME BANNERS TO GET TO VEGAS!!!!!!! :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 28 2010, 04:52 PM~18165580
> *OSO'S BROKE... NEED TO SELL SOME BANNERS TO GET TO VEGAS!!!!!!! :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 28 2010, 04:58 PM~18165626
> *:0
> *


YEA AND YOU NEED A SIGN OUT IN FRONT OF DFW CAST STONE!!!!!!

 :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 28 2010, 02:44 PM~18164920
> *ManN Hector.... Looks Good Bro.. Wish I Had A 64 When I Was In School...
> *


pos no creas bro i only got to take it a couple of times to school. i had this car since 02 when i was 14 and i never took it out for fear of getting it stolen from me. it didnt hit light till after i was 18 in 06, and after that i started to take it out more often and now every weekend that i can. my dad was just as paranoid as me when it came to someone stealing the car. i would wash the car inside the garage just so no morenos or anyone would see it :roflmao:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Members: Macias, BAD TIMES 79
que onda wey


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 28 2010, 03:42 PM~18164906
> *Sup Texas Regal 85
> Sup Lord Loco
> Sup Juanito
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Big Mike$


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 27 2010, 11:05 PM~18159565
> *sup peeps... i got sum chinas for sale not curb check and good tires... anyone need any let me knw... 300.00
> 
> im also selling my center red with 5.20s for 500.00
> ...



Wassup Turtle! You a hard man to get a hold of. Lmk when u will be home so Abel and I can coordinate a trip to ur house to p/u that stuff. thank u sir.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jul 28 2010, 03:22 PM~18165779
> *pos no creas bro i only got to take it a couple of times to school. i had this car since 02 when i was 14 and i never took it out for fear of getting it stolen from me. it didnt hit light till after i was 18 in 06, and after that i started to take it out more often and now every weekend that i can. my dad was just as paranoid as me when it came to someone stealing the car. i would wash the car inside the garage just so no morenos or anyone would see it :roflmao:
> *


I know that feelin Homie I bought the Elco in 98 and started workin on it and it was stolin in 99 i couldnt belive it was gone till my Homie Pete called me when he found it


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 28 2010, 05:10 PM~18166208
> *I know that feelin Homie I bought the Elco in 98 and started workin on it and it was stolin in 99 i couldnt belive it was gone till my Homie Pete called me when he found it
> *


orale damn that sucks bro


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

I think I would go crazy if I had my ride stolen..has anyone else had there lo lo stolen before?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 28 2010, 06:33 PM~18166443
> *I think I would go crazy if I had my ride stolen..has anyone else had there lo lo stolen before?
> *


Thats why I will be getting my CHL here soon. You gonna try to post me up I will defend my self. I aint scared. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2010, 04:43 PM~18166534
> *Thats why I will be getting my CHL here soon. You gonna try to post me up I will defend my self. I aint scared. :biggrin:
> *


Man I sold my 380 not to long ago I regret it now I need another piece :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2010, 04:43 PM~18166534
> *Thats why I will be getting my CHL here soon. You gonna try to post me up I will defend my self. I aint scared. :biggrin:
> *



I can help you get your chl


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jul 28 2010, 12:32 PM~18164837
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TRIMBLE TECH BODY SHOP??? T-DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 28 2010, 07:20 PM~18166853
> *I can help you get your chl
> *


I want one of them ak's you sell. :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 28 2010, 07:20 PM~18166853
> *I can help you get your chl
> *


I Need Help :biggrin: 




I Had Bad Dreams Someone Stealin My Chit...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 28 2010, 08:21 PM~18167435
> *I Need Help :biggrin:
> I Had Bad Dreams Someone Stealin My Chit...
> *


Oh that was me. but I brought it back. :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 28 2010, 05:20 PM~18165768
> *YEA AND YOU NEED A SIGN OUT IN FRONT OF DFW CAST STONE!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2010, 08:23 PM~18167447
> *Oh that was me. but I brought it back. :happysad:
> *


 :run:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

We got a 25.00 gift card from 7-11 that will go to who ever brings a car to the show from the farthest distance.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 28 2010, 08:26 PM~18167482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 28 2010, 08:26 PM~18167482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2010, 08:01 PM~18167231
> *I want one of them ak's you sell. :cheesy:
> *


I got a couple,and they are nice. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Jul 28 2010, 09:06 PM~18167940
> *I got a couple,and they are nice. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Jul 28 2010, 07:06 PM~18167940
> *I got a couple,and they are nice. :biggrin:
> *



Who helped you build them ak's man?? You ready to go shoot some full auto again..bang bang bang!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 28 2010, 06:01 PM~18167231
> *I want one of them ak's you sell. :cheesy:
> *


Who told you about the ak's


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 27 2010, 10:48 PM~18160939
> *The gold 64 and grey ls were killing it!!! Balls and all
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

anyone need any part for a mc? i got 2 good doors 2 fenders jst let me knw wht u guys need... rocker panels are already taken


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 28 2010, 09:25 PM~18168826
> *anyone need any part for a mc? i got 2 good doors 2 fenders jst let me knw wht u guys need... rocker panels are already taken
> 
> 
> ...


Ready for the radio?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 28 2010, 07:26 PM~18168842
> *Ready for the radio?
> *


yes... friday?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 28 2010, 08:27 PM~18168847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 28 2010, 08:06 PM~18168561
> *:thumbsup:
> *


You know it..I see ya..that monte is fuckin nice man..and sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 28 2010, 07:44 PM~18169066
> *You know it..I see ya..that monte is fuckin nice man..and sounds good. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I have had some request for information on Hagerty's over the last few weeks, I will go over Hagerty ins and handing out some brosures and flyers that I have at our next meeting.. 

If you don't have a Hagerty's policey your playing with fire..
Call Tom Hubbell (800-922-4050 x8752), he's good at working with lowriders and understands the complexity of how we build cars..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jul 28 2010, 08:50 PM~18169175
> *thanks homie
> *



Your welcome.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420: Today Feels Like A Monday...


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 28 2010, 08:25 PM~18168826
> *anyone need any part for a mc? i got 2 good doors 2 fenders jst let me knw wht u guys need... rocker panels are already taken
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the fenders? interior parts?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ericg_@Jul 29 2010, 07:38 AM~18172288
> *how much for the fenders? interior parts?
> *


Whats up fool. Aint seen you in a minute? ridin big wheels now


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2010, 01:43 AM~18171205
> *Good Morning
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup FOROS!!  

Drove her to Lil D Town today!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 29 2010, 07:00 AM~18172520
> *Sup FOROS!!
> 
> Drove her to Lil D Town today!!  :biggrin:
> ...



you can drive it out to my place if youd like .........and leave it.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 29 2010, 08:00 AM~18172520
> *Sup FOROS!!
> 
> Drove her to Lil D Town today!!  :biggrin:
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Jul 29 2010, 09:30 AM~18172646-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 29 2010, 08:00 AM~18172520
> *Sup FOROS!!
> 
> Drove her to Lil D Town today!!  :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 29 2010, 07:00 AM~18172520
> *Sup FOROS!!
> 
> Drove her to Lil D Town today!!  :biggrin:
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 27 2010, 11:48 PM~18160939
> *The gold 64 and grey ls were killing it!!! Balls and all
> *


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Jul 28 2010, 06:49 PM~18167092
> *TRIMBLE TECH BODY SHOP??? T-DAWGS!!!!!
> *


YOU ALREADY KNOW BIG HOMIE!!!


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jul 29 2010, 09:46 AM~18172701
> *
> *


tryna get like you!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

looks good dre


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 29 2010, 07:00 AM~18172520
> *Sup FOROS!!
> 
> Drove her to Lil D Town today!!  :biggrin:
> ...


Looks good Dre


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Im diggen that primer fade.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Jul 29 2010, 09:47 AM~18172705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: That 90s look!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 29 2010, 09:00 AM~18172520
> *Sup FOROS!!
> 
> Drove her to Lil D Town today!!  :biggrin:
> ...




OH CHIT!!!! :boink: <-- Doing A Victory Dance.. :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 29 2010, 08:00 AM~18172520
> *Sup FOROS!!
> 
> Drove her to Lil D Town today!!  :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 29 2010, 09:00 AM~18172520
> *Sup FOROS!!
> 
> Drove her to Lil D Town today!!  :biggrin:
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Anybody going to the show this Sunday?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 29 2010, 03:10 PM~18175195
> *Anybody going to the show this Sunday?
> *


which one?? 

Im gonna hit up the Masonic Hall on Henderson for a bit!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 29 2010, 01:10 PM~18175195
> *Anybody going to the show this Sunday?
> *



were??


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm going to this one for a lil while!!! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 29 2010, 04:01 PM~18175738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WE WILL BE HERE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 29 2010, 03:22 PM~18175303
> *which one??
> 
> Im gonna hit up the Masonic Hall on Henderson for a bit!!
> *


i went to this one back in june i was the only mexican..lol and lowrider ..but i won :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 29 2010, 04:48 PM~18176229
> *i went to this one back in june i was the only mexican..lol and lowrider ..but i won :biggrin:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2010, 04:52 PM~18176281
> *:sprint:
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 29 2010, 03:22 PM~18175303
> *which one??
> 
> Im gonna hit up the Masonic Hall on Henderson for a bit!!
> *


Lagrave for me. Might hit both.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 29 2010, 02:48 PM~18176229
> *i went to this one back in june i was the only mexican..lol and lowrider ..but i won :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jul 29 2010, 02:55 PM~18176316
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jul 28 2010, 05:22 PM~18165779
> *pos no creas bro i only got to take it a couple of times to school. i had this car since 02 when i was 14 and i never took it out for fear of getting it stolen from me. it didnt hit light till after i was 18 in 06, and after that i started to take it out more often and now every weekend that i can. my dad was just as paranoid as me when it came to someone stealing the car. i would wash the car inside the garage just so no morenos or anyone would see it :roflmao:
> *


lol i lived off berry and riverside at some apartments for like 1 and a half years and my first cutlass never got fuked with..i moved tosouthside to some apartments off james and 20 and a week later my shit got stolen...so tell me who the RATS are... :0 there was nothing but essays livin by me :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> how much for the fenders? interior parts?
> 
> 
> pm sent


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jul 29 2010, 07:00 AM~18172794
> *YOU ALREADY KNOW BIG HOMIE!!!
> *


 :biggrin: c/o 97,,, i think,,,lmao


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I went to tech in 02 :happysad: left though


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 28 2010, 09:27 PM~18168157
> *Who helped you build them ak's man?? You ready to go shoot some full auto again..bang bang bang!!
> *


Some short tattoed up mexican!!!!! But for real we do need to go shoot its been a while.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Jul 29 2010, 06:34 PM~18178842
> *Some short tattoed up mexican!!!!! But for real we do need to go shoot its been a while.
> *


Just say the word ...I got another toy you havent seen yet..


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

For Sale!!!! $500


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Update


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2010, 09:36 PM~18179648
> *Update
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: mansion???


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2010, 08:36 PM~18179648
> *Update
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. any cast stone?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2010, 08:36 PM~18179648
> *Update
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2010, 06:36 PM~18179648
> *Update
> 
> 
> ...


is the place where the ULC MEETINGS WILL BE AT???? LMAO JK


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2010, 09:36 PM~18179648
> *Update
> 
> 
> ...


 Beatifull Home Alex... I c a 3 Car Garage :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

5 Members: Texas Flood 81, *Elpintor*, Texas Massacre, fortworthmex, califas
sup sup mr danny


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 28 2010, 04:01 PM~18165079
> *Kool , i cant wait to get back on the 64 it probably would of been painted by now but workin in the dirt sucks, need some cement and a carport
> *


 I have a small concrete mixer u can borrow anytime. Say the word and I'll take it to your canton.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 29 2010, 10:44 PM~18180611
> *5 Members: Texas Flood 81, Elpintor, Texas Massacre, fortworthmex, califas
> sup sup mr danny
> *


 Chilling drinkink a beer, Had a few earlier with Dre at D ShoP. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2010, 07:36 PM~18179648
> *Update
> 
> 
> ...


Man i can't wait for the house warming party. :0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew 817


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 29 2010, 10:49 PM~18180684
> *Man i can't wait for the house warming party.  :0
> *


X817!!!!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Thanks everyone who is planning on coming out Sunday. We have allot of stuff to raffle off Bud stadium seats, 100 in gift cards to Academy, Gallon of black paint and clear, and many restaurant donations and we hope to have more. We will also be selling raffle tickets for a trip for two to Las Vegas we will not be picking the winner the day of the show but you do not have to be present to win. Alex was the lucky winner last year. I hope everyone can make it out Ester is a very good lady.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Jul 29 2010, 10:46 PM~18180635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  havent had a cold been since last sunday :happysad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jul 29 2010, 09:18 PM~18181079
> *Thanks everyone who is planning on coming out Sunday. We have allot of stuff to raffle off Bud stadium seats, 100 in gift cards to Academy, Gallon of black paint and clear, and many restaurant donations and we hope to have more. We will also be selling raffle tickets for a trip for two to Las Vegas we will not be picking the winner the day of the show but you do not have to be present to win. Alex was the lucky winner last year. I hope everyone can make it out Ester is a very good lady.
> *



what show are you talking about??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 29 2010, 08:48 PM~18180662
> *Chilling drinkink a beer, Had a few earlier with Dre at D ShoP. :biggrin:
> *



I think it mechilada time!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 29 2010, 11:42 PM~18181469
> *I think it mechilada time!!
> *


Thats Right :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 29 2010, 09:43 PM~18181490
> *Thats Right :biggrin:
> *



sippin right now..  My wife hooks it up!!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 29 2010, 09:18 PM~18179386
> *For Sale!!!! $500
> 
> 
> ...


Ill pick it back up but its got to be in 3 weeks :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

oooopppps...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2010, 09:36 PM~18179648
> *Update
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Tgif :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 29 2010, 09:41 PM~18181453
> *what show are you talking about??
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Jul 29 2010, 09:40 PM~18179714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Lets Get As Many People Out To THis Show And Help Out Ester In Time Of Need..  *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*TGIF FOROS!!*  





> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 29 2010, 10:48 PM~18180662
> *Chilling drinkink a beer, Had a few earlier with Dre at D ShoP. :biggrin:
> *


  
Had a few more with Juan at my house!!  Im feeling it!! :420:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 29 2010, 11:55 PM~18182538
> *Ill pick it back up but its got to be in 3 weeks :happysad:
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FOROS!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 30 2010, 09:32 AM~18184104
> *GOOD MORNING FOROS!!!!!
> *




:h5:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 29 2010, 04:46 PM~18176913
> *lol i lived off berry and riverside at some apartments for like 1 and a half years and my first cutlass never got fuked with..i moved tosouthside to some apartments off james and 20 and a week later my shit got stolen...so tell me who the RATS are... :0 there was nothing but essays livin by me :0
> *


orale damn bro que gacho!!!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 29 2010, 08:18 PM~18179386
> *For Sale!!!! $500
> 
> 
> ...


Sold!!! Thank you juan!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 30 2010, 10:55 AM~18184644
> *Sold!!! Thank you juan!!!
> *


Bike is hella pimp!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 30 2010, 10:55 AM~18184644
> *Sold!!! Thank you juan!!!
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice house !!Congrats.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 30 2010, 11:06 AM~18184741
> *Nice house !!Congrats.
> *


Thanks Brother..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 30 2010, 10:59 AM~18184679
> *
> *


I missed it alot :happysad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

im hoping the dump gods shine on me today


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 30 2010, 01:37 PM~18185890
> *im hoping the dump gods shine on me today
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 30 2010, 12:49 PM~18185969
> *:scrutinize:
> *



waitin on dumps to show up at d shop.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 30 2010, 01:55 PM~18186041
> *waitin on dumps to show up at d shop.
> *



Oh! Okay... :biggrin: You Getting Your Ride Ready For This Weekend? Might Be Going To SpringTown Tomorrow Morning... :cheesy:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 29 2010, 10:48 PM~18180662
> *Chilling drinkink a beer, Had a few earlier with Dre at D ShoP. :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 30 2010, 03:49 PM~18186966
> *Oh! Okay...  :biggrin:  You Getting Your Ride Ready For This Weekend?  Might Be Going To SpringTown Tomorrow Morning...  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 Going to see Jimmy??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 30 2010, 04:06 PM~18187083
> *:0 Going to see Jimmy??
> *


 :yes: Need To Take Him A 68 Hood Back To Him..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 30 2010, 04:23 PM~18187218
> *:yes:  Need To Take Him A 68 Hood Back To Him..
> *


Damn I wanna go!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jul 30 2010, 04:41 PM~18187405
> *Damn I wanna go!!
> *


Lets Go


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 30 2010, 04:56 PM~18187553
> *Lets Go
> *


I cant!! Gonna be swapping my rear trailing arms tomorrow!!  Have fun!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 30 2010, 02:49 PM~18186966
> *Oh! Okay...  :biggrin:  You Getting Your Ride Ready For This Weekend?  Might Be Going To SpringTown Tomorrow Morning...  :cheesy:
> *



no ride yet..still getting painted.. :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 30 2010, 03:23 PM~18187218
> *:yes:  Need To Take Him A 68 Hood Back To Him..
> *



where yall getting bodywork at in springtown??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 30 2010, 05:48 PM~18188030
> *where yall getting bodywork at in springtown??
> *


wouldnt you like to know bahyahahahaha

















But seriously. :|


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 30 2010, 05:01 PM~18188178
> *wouldnt you like to know bahyahahahaha
> But seriously. :|
> *


yes i would...theres a shop here and they quoted me 5 k just to paint the outside...no jams


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 30 2010, 06:05 PM~18188209
> *yes i would...theres a shop here and they quoted me 5 k just to paint the outside...no jams
> *


I dont even know what they are talking about. Im just bullshitten fool :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 30 2010, 05:52 PM~18188580
> *I dont even know what they are talking about. Im just bullshitten fool :biggrin:
> *



Damn you..Man I hope theres some nice cars there this sunday.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 30 2010, 06:54 PM~18188601
> *Damn you..Man I hope theres some nice cars there this sunday.
> *


BAHAHAHAHA I sure there will be. I wanna win some shit this time. :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 30 2010, 05:57 PM~18188621
> *BAHAHAHAHA  I sure there will be. I wanna win some shit this time. :biggrin:
> *



you going to have some bikes out there.. :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 30 2010, 05:48 PM~18188030
> *where yall getting bodywork at in springtown??
> *


Dont KNow Bro... Just Taking The Hood Back To A Good Hommie Named Jimmy


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 30 2010, 06:38 PM~18188934
> *Dont KNow Bro... Just Taking The Hood Back To A Good Hommie Named Jimmy
> *



old guy with a bunch of impalas??


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

Rick will be there from fallstown texas impalas & classics.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 30 2010, 07:02 PM~18188654
> *you going to have some bikes out there.. :wow:
> *


door prizes. they are having raffles.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 30 2010, 10:16 PM~18190941
> *door prizes. they are having raffles.
> *


Ya we are having raffles we are going to give some free tickets to those that enter there cars but we will also be selling them. I just wanted to do a little something for all the guys that bring there cars out. We have allot of things to raffle the budweiser seats, 100.00 in Academy gift cards, Red and black auto paint, dinners and more....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wave: que paso?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 30 2010, 01:37 PM~18185890
> *im hoping the dump gods shine on me today
> *


& They did Homeboy... Sorry i didn't Call you. I have your full setup ready for pick up tomorrow. I'll call u tomorrow. Michelladas :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Danny is was good seein you tonight Homie hit me up tomarrow bro...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Elpintor, Estrella Car Club, 80 Eldog
Sup Starla & Mat Suprised to see u at d stockyards today. Still kicking it with my Family right know ... just brooke off for a minute to get on here.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 31 2010, 01:53 AM~18191595
> *Sup Danny is was good seein you tonight Homie hit me up tomarrow bro...
> *


That was a suprize... My cullado was like, whos that? You cought me n my cullado acting a fool at the stockyard :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 30 2010, 04:57 PM~18188621
> *BAHAHAHAHA  I sure there will be. I wanna win some shit this time. :biggrin:
> *


I want to win something too Jose Luis with the 62 won the 50/50 and the cylinders at the majestics show lucky ass!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 31 2010, 05:40 AM~18192079
> *I want to win something too Jose Luis with the 62 won the 50/50 and the cylinders at the majestics show lucky ass!!! :biggrin:
> *


I thought Jesse won the cylinders?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jul 31 2010, 12:50 AM~18191584
> *& They did Homeboy... Sorry i didn't  Call you. I have your full setup  ready for pick up tomorrow. I'll call u tomorrow.  Michelladas :biggrin:
> *




cool!!


morning folks...I think its waffle time.. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I see every one up @ the crack! :biggrin:


----------



## skidz (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 29 2010, 09:36 PM~18179648
> *Update
> 
> 
> ...


thats lookin sweet! it was cool meetin you last sat. wishin you the best with that house.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by skidz_@Jul 31 2010, 08:46 AM~18192391
> *thats lookin sweet! it was cool meetin you last sat. wishin you the best with that house.
> *


Thanks Skidz.. Good Meetin You To Bro.. Did You Get That Youtube Going?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FOROS!!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 31 2010, 06:08 AM~18192302
> *I thought Jesse won the cylinders?
> *


I think he won the shocks!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 31 2010, 09:09 AM~18192427
> *I think he won the shocks!!! :biggrin:
> *


oh :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

I NEVER WIN SHIIIIT!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 31 2010, 09:36 AM~18192512
> *I NEVER WIN SHIIIIT!!
> *


Me either! Except 6th grade when I won a radio


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Jul 31 2010, 12:05 AM~18191662-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA you were Pic happy :biggrin: Glad you and your Family had a good night :cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey matt you going to that show tomorrow??


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 31 2010, 09:36 AM~18192512
> *I NEVER WIN SHIIIIT!!
> *


I thought you won the ribs eating contest?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Jul 31 2010, 11:40 AM~18192957
> *I thought you won the ribs eating contest?
> *


 :0 :wow: :angry: RAFFLES, SQUARES, SCRATCH OFF, LOTTERY...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

THE REAL QUESTION IS...
























WHO ROLLIN TONIGHT?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jul 31 2010, 01:58 PM~18193662
> *THE REAL QUESTION IS...
> WHO ROLLIN TONIGHT?
> *


 :0 

thats a really good question juan im ready to party


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

shittt im ready to party...see yall latesz tonite


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jul 31 2010, 09:20 AM~18192862
> *Hey matt you going to that show tomorrow??
> *


i cant bro tomarrow is my Monday :happysad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jul 31 2010, 04:09 PM~18194657
> *i cant bro tomarrow is my Monday  :happysad:
> *


I got ya.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:tears: :tears:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 31 2010, 09:52 PM~18195905
> *:tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


??? old ride?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Jul 31 2010, 04:40 AM~18192079
> *I want to win something too Jose Luis with the 62 won the 50/50 and the cylinders at the majestics show lucky ass!!! :biggrin:
> *


Well really just the cylinders....  ...but I need to start playing the lottery


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Jul 31 2010, 08:52 PM~18195905
> *:tears:  :tears:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, i was looking at some old pikz


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 31 2010, 11:30 AM~18193221
> *:0  :wow:  :angry: RAFFLES, SQUARES, SCRATCH OFF, LOTTERY...
> *


what up oso ill hit u up when i get back from cali at the lowrider nationals


----------



## skidz (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jul 31 2010, 08:52 AM~18192402
> *Thanks Skidz.. Good Meetin You To Bro.. Did You Get That Youtube Going?
> *


ya, my wife started posting under luvmonte80. we still got a lot to upload.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by skidz_@Jul 31 2010, 11:39 PM~18196927
> *ya, my wife started posting under luvmonte80. we still got a lot to upload.
> *



Show off that 80 man..Are yall the asian couple that were there??It looked like your kids were enjoying the cars.


----------



## skidz (Sep 6, 2007)

ya. thats us. the kids sure did love it. when they see that 2 ton car launch at the flick of a switch, its a mighty sight to see thru little eyes. the 80'l come out soon enough. it just needs a little more work. maybe alot


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by skidz_@Aug 1 2010, 01:10 AM~18197381
> *ya. thats us. the kids sure did love it. when they see that 2 ton car launch at the flick of a switch, its a mighty sight to see thru little eyes. the 80'l come out soon enough. it just needs a little more work. maybe alot
> *



Yell good luck with it..Are yall comming to the show today?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Fort Worth...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jul 31 2010, 02:09 PM~18193752
> *:0
> 
> thats a really good question juan im ready to party
> ...


OHH SHITT WAS I DOIN ALL THAT LAST NITE LOL .. !!! had a blast!!holla
:biggrin: :biggrin: but im feelin like this :barf: :around: :uh: uffin: uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Aug 1 2010, 01:22 PM~18199144
> *OHH SHITT WAS I DOIN ALL THAT LAST NITE LOL .. !!! had a blast!!holla
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  but im feelin like this :barf:  :around:  :uh:  uffin:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I just stopped by both shows. Nice cars and people at both :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Just left the benefit car show on main. Had a blast. Chris and his fam are good host. Man it was hot 102 here in Fort Worth...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2010, 05:05 PM~18200396
> *Just left the benefit car show on main. Had a blast. Chris and his fam are good host.  Man it was hot 102 here in Fort Worth...
> *


I know I took my shirt off and was just wearing my muscle shirt. Bad idea Im white so now im sunburned.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jul 31 2010, 09:36 AM~18192512
> *I NEVER WIN SHIIIIT!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone aware of:



58 Bel air 4 door 
60 Impala 4 door
63 Impala Hardtop 2 door
65 Impala Wagon 4 door

at Rucker Performance?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Aug 1 2010, 04:19 PM~18200480
> *
> I know I took my shirt off and was just wearing my muscle shirt. Bad idea Im white so now im sunburned.
> *




Damn dude..Your white...fuck you had me fooled.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 1 2010, 07:31 PM~18201136
> *Damn dude..Your white...fuck you had me fooled.
> *


Im like a camillion and I had my son and brother-in-laws so I thought I turned mexican homie!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I didnt see yall. I was the fat dude with the big dog jersey on


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2010, 07:44 PM~18201201
> *I didnt see yall. I was the fat dude with the big dog jersey on
> *


I seen you. We were beside the red ls and the green monte, you were right behind us.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Next time Ill shout my layitlow screen name. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Ricky and I hit up both shows today. It was hot but we had a good time. Good seein everybody.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 1 2010, 09:00 PM~18201722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was that you talkin to tomas? ***** you should have said something


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Tomas?? I was talking to augie in the corner..I had the black pinstrip shorts and white t on..Where going to have to wear those Hello my forum name is?? stickers.My daughter was also with me.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Man Dave nice pics.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 1 2010, 09:53 PM~18202263
> *Tomas?? I was talking to augie in the corner..I had the black pinstrip shorts and white t on..Where going to have to wear those    Hello my forum name is?? stickers.My daughter was also with me.
> *


Ok that was not u. LOL dont need it unless you go to big shows. just say wuz up next time yall see me. dont be all shy bahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 1 2010, 07:00 PM~18201722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Real nice pics homie right click ...save! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 1 2010, 10:12 PM~18202418
> *Real nice pics homie right click ...save! :biggrin:
> *


How was the BBQ? Wheres my plate? :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ill pm you my cell number and Ill just call ya at the big show in dallas.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 1 2010, 10:16 PM~18202447
> *Ill pm you my cell number and Ill just call ya at the big show in dallas.
> *


No **** *****


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Aug 1 2010, 09:06 PM~18202374
> *Man Dave nice pics.
> *



You know its that expensive sucker we bought to take pics of the toys .


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2010, 09:17 PM~18202466
> *No **** *****
> *



Not ****...I like the pooty..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 1 2010, 10:33 PM~18202617
> *Not ****...I like the pooty..
> *


bahaha you to serious on here dog.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2010, 08:15 PM~1820 :biggrin: 2442
> *How was the BBQ? Wheres my plate?  :biggrin:
> *


We didnt have it after all it was too hot today so we went swimming and they took me out to eat I'm fucken tired but had a good 21st bday :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2010, 09:53 PM~18202836
> *bahaha you to serious on here dog.
> *



Yea I guess so..If you had to deal with the folks I do everything is searous.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Aug 1 2010, 11:00 PM~18202912-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldnt be wandering into ot that serious. believe me


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 1 2010, 11:00 PM~18202912
> *We didnt have it after all it was too hot today so we went swimming and they took me out to eat I'm fucken tired but had a good 21st bday :biggrin:
> *


Happy BDay Lil Jesse...  


I Had A Good Time Today At The Benefit Car Show.. Alwayz Good Helping Out A Person In Need.. Thanks Chris


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Yea the show was awesome and got to meet Danny from D shop..


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle+Aug 1 2010, 02:12 PM~18200080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are some nice pics I am sorry I did not get to meet you too but thanks for coming.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 2 2010, 12:05 AM~18203609
> *Thanks for coming out sorry I did not get to meet you.
> 
> Thanks for coming out in that heat Juan it was HOT!
> ...


Im just bullshitten bro. I win shit from time to time. :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 1 2010, 11:05 PM~18203609
> *Thanks for coming out sorry I did not get to meet you.
> 
> Thanks for coming out in that heat Juan it was HOT!
> ...



I guess ill be the first to were the sticker id ..


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2010, 12:09 AM~18203635
> *Im just bullshitten bro. I win ???? from time to time. :biggrin:
> *


Apparently not...but it's all good. I won the same thing you did, but it was still a good time.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2010, 09:19 PM~18203118
> *bahaha it was hot as shit man. dog you need to hit the streets more. happy birthday mijo
> I wouldnt be wandering into ot that serious. believe me
> *


Thanks homie yea I do need to hit the shows more hopefully I can make it to the one next Sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 1 2010, 09:22 PM~18203154
> *Happy BDay Lil Jesse...
> I Had A Good Time Today At The Benefit Car Show..  Alwayz Good Helping Out A Person In Need.. Thanks Chris
> *


Thanks loco!!! :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Fuck mondays :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 1 2010, 09:00 PM~18202912
> *We didnt have it after all it was too hot today so we went swimming and they took me out to eat I'm fucken tired but had a good 21st bday :biggrin:
> *


Happy Birthday Jesse  








Its gona be another HOT ASS Day!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 2 2010, 04:53 AM~18204892
> *Happy Birthday Jesse
> Its gona be another HOT ASS Day!
> *


Thanks homie!!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Good morning everyone


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 1 2010, 10:16 PM~18202447
> *
> *




Sup Bro... Hey Who Has A 4 Door Caddy In Springtown?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 2 2010, 06:46 AM~18204877
> *Fuck mondays  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


x817!! :biggrin: 

I was only able to hit up the one show over at the Masonic Hall!  IT WAS HOT!! I didnt stay long!  But the show was kool!  

Looks like there was a good turnout for the other one!! :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Aug 2 2010, 06:46 AM~18204877-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have rolled by. it was pimp


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 2 2010, 07:31 AM~18205092
> *Sup Bro... Hey Who Has A 4 Door Caddy In Springtown?
> *



Id like to know also..Dude hit me up everytime when i was in my blue monte..

im thinking only the front is lifted on that car because the back never moves.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 2 2010, 09:11 AM~18205224
> *Id like to know also..Dude hit me up everytime when i was in my blue monte..
> 
> im thinking only the front is lifted on that car because the back never moves.
> *



I Saw It Headed To Fort Worth Frm Springtown/Azle Thought It Was One Of your Homies...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2010, 08:49 AM~18205135
> *x2 :angry:
> 
> Should have rolled by. it was pimp
> *


I did just that! Rolled by! :happysad: Looked packed!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 2 2010, 08:17 AM~18205256
> *I Saw It Headed To Fort Worth Frm Springtown/Azle   Thought It Was One Of your Homies...
> *


Ive lived here over 7 years and dont know anybody out here..I like it that way.Trust me though homie wiht the caddi is going to get hit up when the mc gets out the shop..lol..even my kids laugh at me when they see that fool..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 2 2010, 09:27 AM~18205306
> *I did just that! Rolled by!  :happysad: Looked packed!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 2 2010, 09:32 AM~18205331
> *Ive lived here over 7 years and dont know anybody out here..I like it that way.Trust me though homie wiht the caddi is going to get hit up when the mc gets out the shop..lol..even my kids laugh at me when they see that fool..
> *



lol dont worry hell get whats comin at him soon


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 2 2010, 08:36 AM~18205356
> 
> lol dont worry hell get whats comin at him soon
> [/b]


I know thats right!!!Now I know how all them fools felt back it the day when id them up..lol

Happy b-day Jessie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 2 2010, 06:46 AM~18204877
> *Fuck mondays, tuesdays, wednesdays, thursdays  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


fixed :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 2 2010, 09:32 AM~18205331
> *Ive lived here over 7 years and dont know anybody out here..I like it that way.Trust me though homie wiht the caddi is going to get hit up when the mc gets out the shop..lol..even my kids laugh at me when they see that fool..
> *


 :0 Youll Be Alright Homie...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 2 2010, 09:51 AM~18205432
> *fixed  :biggrin:
> *


You Forgot Fridays Saturdays And Sundays For Being To Short... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 2 2010, 09:52 AM~18205437
> *You Forgot Fridays Saturdays And Sundays For Being To Short... :biggrin:
> *


I think there should be an extra day after sunday Lol


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I was unable to make it out this weekend during the day, it was just to damn hot for me... Like I said I haven't been feeling all that great during this hot weather, my heart doctor wants me to stay in doors till it's cools down a little.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.stickam.com/homiesradio


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2010, 12:09 AM~18203635
> *Im just bullshitten bro. I win shit from time to time. :biggrin:
> *


me too homie... but I realy never win... but I do it to help out :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 2 2010, 07:46 AM~18205405
> *I know thats right!!!Now I know how all them fools felt back it the day when id them up..lol
> 
> Happy b-day Jessie
> *


Thanks bro!!!


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:guns:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Aug 2 2010, 12:36 PM~18206569
> *:guns:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 1 2010, 11:19 PM~18203118
> *bahaha it was hot as shit man. dog you need to hit the streets more. happy birthday mijo
> I wouldnt be wandering into ot that serious. believe me
> *


bhahhahahahha u said MIJO! LMAO


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats up Foros?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 2 2010, 12:16 PM~18206416
> *
> *


Happy Birthday Jesse!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 2 2010, 11:51 AM~18207098
> *Happy Birthday Jesse!
> *


Thanks jesse :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 2 2010, 01:16 PM~18206849
> *bhahhahahahha u said MIJO! LMAO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Y Que?
:angry: 


Mijo :happysad:


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

TTT FWORTH


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Where every one at?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2010, 08:46 PM~18211537
> *Where every one at?
> *


What up!! sup dizzle??

cmon sunday...Ready to take some pics of bad Ass cars


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Ill be there homie! No sun burn this time.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I dunno if I will make it sunday. :happysad:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2010, 09:20 PM~18211851
> *I dunno if I will make it sunday. :happysad:
> *



we wont miss you...Sorry BIGDOG... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2010, 10:20 PM~18211851
> *I dunno if I will make it sunday. :happysad:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :dunno: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c are having a second car wash at'' HARD KANDY KUSTOMS''  2020 curtis st 75050 grand prarie tx. Aug 07 2010 Welcome to join us

:wave:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Aug 2 2010, 10:40 PM~18212053
> *Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c are having a second car wash at'' HARD KANDY KUSTOMS''  2020 curtis st 75050 grand prarie tx. Aug 07 2010 Welcome to join us
> 
> :wave:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 2 2010, 10:59 PM~18212272
> *
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Aug 2 2010, 10:40 PM~18212053
> *Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c are having a second car wash at'' HARD KANDY KUSTOMS''  2020 curtis st 75050 grand prarie tx. Aug 07 2010 Welcome to join us
> 
> :wave:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:420:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 2 2010, 11:00 PM~18212289
> *:thumbsup:
> *


COMING SOON C.C. NEED A BANNER FOR THE SHOW SUNDAY!!!! 

YOU GET A DISCOUNT..  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 2 2010, 11:03 PM~18212307
> *:420:
> *


 :0 :0 uffin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 2 2010, 11:03 PM~18212306
> *COMING SOON C.C. NEED A BANNER FOR THE SHOW SUNDAY!!!!
> 
> YOU GET A DISCOUNT..   :biggrin:
> *


You know it!!!! May not be ready for this Sunday...but you'll get the order when it's time. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

ANYONE NEED A BANNER OR ANY DECALS FOR THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY I GOT YOU!!! HIT ME UP!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 2 2010, 11:05 PM~18212346
> *ANYONE NEED A BANNER OR ANY DECALS FOR THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY I GOT YOU!!! HIT ME UP!!!!!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GOOD MORNING 





On Page 2 :scrutinize:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Aug 2 2010, 09:40 PM~18212053
> *Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c are having a second car wash at'' HARD KANDY KUSTOMS''  2020 curtis st 75050 grand prarie tx. Aug 07 2010 Welcome to join us
> 
> :wave:
> *


One day before the show. :banghead: :drama:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ESTRELLA420LUV, Loco 61


Sup Estrella?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Aug 2 2010, 10:34 PM~18211990-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 2 2010, 11:04 PM~18212329
> *You know it!!!! May not be ready for this Sunday...but you'll get the order when it's time. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup FOROS!  

Anyone going to the Torres Empire Hop?? :dunno:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 3 2010, 07:09 AM~18214917
> *Sup FOROS!
> 
> Anyone going to the Torres Empire Hop??  :dunno:
> *


when where?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Morning


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

sellin a set up... 600.00 obo for everything let me knw... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 3 2010, 10:09 AM~18215297
> *when where?
> *


tryna figure that out myself! :drama:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

the hop for the torres empire show will be at the show the hop for 97.9 the beat will be at torres empire shop in arlington  but thats till the 22nd of this month :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Aug 3 2010, 12:21 PM~18216248
> *the hop for the torres empire show will be at the show the hop for 97.9 the beat will be at torres empire shop in arlington  but thats till the 22nd of this month :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 3 2010, 11:44 AM~18216449
> *:wow:
> *


IT IS A GOOD SHOW!!! HE ALWAYS HAVE A LOT OF GAMES FOR THE KIDS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 2 2010, 11:05 PM~18212346
> *ANYONE NEED A BANNER OR ANY DECALS FOR THE SHOW THIS SUNDAY I GOT YOU!!! HIT ME UP!!!!!
> *


It was a pleasure doing business sir, thanks


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 2 2010, 10:20 PM~18211851
> *I dunno if I will make it sunday. :happysad:
> *


Whats happening sunday????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 3 2010, 02:01 PM~18216962
> *Whats happening sunday????
> *


Car show


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, show67


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

lowrider magazine back issues 4 sale from 1994 to 2010 
blvd magazine all 9 issues


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 3 2010, 01:43 PM~18217292
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, show67
> 
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Aug 3 2010, 02:43 PM~18217293
> *lowrider magazine back issues 4 sale  from 1994 to 2010
> blvd magazine all 9 issues
> *



You Selling Them???


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c are having a second car wash at'' HARD KANDY KUSTOMS''  2020 curtis st 75050 grand prarie tx. Aug 07 2010 Welcome to join us


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 3 2010, 02:04 PM~18217482
> *You Selling Them???
> *


yes sir just like new 5 dollars each or by the year all 12


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

we should have a ftworth meet at the show this weekend..

Got word that the car should be painted by next weekend...!! :biggrin:  :machinegun: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 3 2010, 03:26 PM~18217661
> *we should have a ftworth meet at the show this weekend..
> 
> Got word that the car should be painted by next weekend...!! :biggrin:    :machinegun:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Nah. Just show up th e the ULC meetings.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Aug 3 2010, 03:21 PM~18217622
> *yes sir just like new  5 dollars each or by the year all 12
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, BLVD ACES 4 LIFE


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2010, 02:33 PM~18217712
> *Nah. Just show up th e the ULC meetings.
> *



when is that..is there going to be food??boobs..anything cool?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 3 2010, 04:06 PM~18218017
> *when is that..is there going to be food??boobs..anything cool?
> *


Burgers and Beer every other Friday and you can bring the wife. :naughty:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2010, 03:24 PM~18218182
> *Burgers and Beer every other Friday and you can bring the wife. :naughty:
> *



Is it this friday..is your wife going to be there to smarty poo poo pants..??

Yall dont invite the ******'s.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 3 2010, 05:10 PM~18218663
> *Is it this friday..is your wife going to be there to smarty  poo poo  pants..??
> 
> Yall dont invite the ******'s.
> *


***** I aint married and the ULC is open to all

http://www.unitedlowridercouncil.com


I didnt know were white.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 3 2010, 04:14 PM~18218697
> ****** I aint married and the ULC is open to all
> 
> http://www.unitedlowridercouncil.com
> ...



Im a lighter shade of brown..

Dont take everything so serious...didnt you tell me that.?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 3 2010, 03:46 PM~18219407
> *Im a lighter shade of brown..
> 
> Dont take everything so serious...didnt you tell me that.?
> *


he gets a lil but hurt when he doesnt eat....lmao :biggrin: jk


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Aug 3 2010, 06:46 PM~18219407-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Weaksauce *****. 


And I aint gonna lie man I was hungry as hell today. forgot my lunch


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm we had to change the location for our car wash. 



Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c & Yes sir down-south are having a second car wash at'' Perfect Color auto paint. 2100 E Main st gp tx
This sat 8/7/10


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 3 2010, 08:37 PM~18220399
> *he gets a lil but hurt when he doesnt eat....lmao :biggrin: jk
> *



wassup Turtle! Where u been? lol u are like a ghost.....u here one minute and gone the next lol! Call .e and let me know when is a good time to roll by. I will adjust to ue schedule. Thx


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Aug 3 2010, 06:55 PM~18220587
> *I'm we had to change the location for our car wash.
> Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c & Yes sir down-south  are having a second car wash at'' Perfect Color auto paint.  2100 E Main st gp tx
> This sat 8/7/10
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Aug 3 2010, 08:55 PM~18220587
> *I'm we had to change the location for our car wash.
> Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c & Yes sir down-south  are having a second car wash at'' Perfect Color auto paint.  2100 E Main st gp tx
> This sat 8/7/10
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 3 2010, 06:38 PM~18221082
> *wassup Turtle! Where u been? lol u are like a ghost.....u  here one minute and gone the next lol! Call .e and let me know when is a good time to roll by. I will adjust to ue schedule.  Thx
> *



sorry... but the wifey is due any day... got another boy coming to join us... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 3 2010, 10:47 PM~18222706
> *sorry... but the wifey is due any day... got another boy coming to join us...  :biggrin:
> *



Turtle..??Hey man you the same dude that used to have like a blue chevell or somthing like that way back in the day?? You used to always be at the carwash on seminary and hempill with the street life guys.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning FOROS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 4 2010, 06:05 AM~18224443
> *Morning FOROS
> *




*Wake Up Everybody... * :biggrin: 


>


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

GOOD MORNING FOROS!!! WHATS UP ALEX? IS THE 61 READY??????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> *Wake Up Everybody... * :biggrin:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 4 2010, 07:39 AM~18224641
> *GOOD MORNING FOROS!!! WHATS UP ALEX? IS THE 61 READY??????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Not Yet... :wow:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 3 2010, 11:47 PM~18222706
> *sorry... but the wifey is due any day... got another boy coming to join us...  :biggrin:
> *


Is all good! Jus lmk.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Wutz good FOROS!  

Anything going down for Saturday nite?? :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 4 2010, 08:38 AM~18224802
> *Wutz good FOROS!
> 
> Anything going down for Saturday nite??  :dunno:
> *


Dont KNow... Couple Peeps Are Going To Joe Pool Lake Saturday...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

* ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 4 2010, 09:34 AM~18225058
> *
> Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *[/color]
> 
> ...


G Body A Arms? For Sale?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 4 2010, 08:41 AM~18224822
> *Dont KNow... Couple Peeps Are Going To Joe Pool Lake Saturday...
> *


 :0 WHO???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 4 2010, 11:18 AM~18225880
> *:0  WHO???
> *



Friends And Family... Right down The Street From your House... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 4 2010, 08:41 AM~18224822
> *Dont KNow... Couple Peeps Are Going To Joe Pool Lake Saturday...
> *


  I dont get in lake water!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 4 2010, 11:33 AM~18226018
> *Friends And Family... Right down The Street From your House...  :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOING?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 4 2010, 10:53 AM~18226173
> * I dont get in lake water!!
> *



amen!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

what it do Fort Wort! Sup Loco!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 3 2010, 10:20 PM~18223569
> *Turtle..??Hey man you the same dude that used to have like a blue chevell or somthing like that way back in the day??  You used to always be at the carwash on seminary and hempill with the street life guys.
> *


 :biggrin: 
It was a 1971 buick skylark.... yup dat be me...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Aug 4 2010, 11:54 AM~18226185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chillin


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 4 2010, 12:07 PM~18226840
> *Yup After I Set Up... :biggrin:
> Chillin
> *


SET UP!!!! :run: :run: :run:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2010, 10:38 AM~18225557
> *G Body A Arms? For Sale?
> *


Nope....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 4 2010, 01:26 PM~18226996
> *SET UP!!!! :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


Sup Ramiro...hit me up when you get a chance. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 4 2010, 01:41 PM~18227156
> *Sup Ramiro...hit me up when you get a chance. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 4 2010, 04:01 PM~18228317
> *
> *


Supp Jesse


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> *Wake Up Everybody... * :biggrin:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2010, 02:18 PM~18228504
> *Supp Jesse
> *


What's up homie!!!ill be at the Torres empire show for sure I just my work schedule and I'm off Sunday ohhhhh yeaahhh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 4 2010, 06:11 PM~18229422
> *What's up homie!!!ill be at the Torres empire show for sure I just my work schedule and I'm off Sunday ohhhhh yeaahhh!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2010, 05:18 PM~18229473
> *:h5:  :
> *



checked my schedule and I can make it to.!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 4 2010, 04:18 PM~18229473
> *:h5:  :
> *


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 4 2010, 06:24 PM~18229519
> *
> checked my schedule and I can make it to.!!
> *



How did you get off sunday, I thought your boss was a dick? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Latin Paradise / NEW WAVE & DJ Juan are having a car wash in Grand Parairie at 
Perfect Color Auto Paint - 2100 E. Main St... 9am to 2pm
Please come join us, DJ Juan and DJ Misso spinning the tunes...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Aug 4 2010, 08:20 PM~18231037
> *How did you get off sunday, I thought your boss was a dick? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



sHE CAN BE...Hey fool you want to go to buffalo ww to watch the fight on sat?? we can get f^^


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 4 2010, 10:59 PM~18231940
> *sHE CAN BE...Hey fool you want to go to buffalo ww to watch the fight on sat??  we can get f^^
> *


I dont know I have to take off friday, so Im going to go in on saturday and put in sum hours I dont know how many.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Long Night ON Working ON THe 61 Gettin It Ready For Sunday...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning. Damn I Got To Work Late This Morning :angry:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 5 2010, 06:32 AM~18234309
> *Good Morning. Damn I Got To Work Late This Morning  :angry:
> *


Its all good! Glad your ready for sunday!!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Nolan Ryan out bid Mark Cuban for the Rangers.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 5 2010, 07:51 AM~18234355
> *Nolan Ryan out bid Mark Cuban for the Rangers.
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Morning peeps..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 5 2010, 07:43 AM~18234334
> *Its all good! Glad your ready for sunday!!!
> *


Thats The Plan.. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 5 2010, 07:51 AM~18234355
> *Nolan Ryan out bid Mark Cuban for the 1st Place Texas Rangers.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> http://houston.craigslist.org/cto/1880537271.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

2 Members: blanco, Loco 61
what it do Alex :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 5 2010, 10:01 AM~18234911
> *2 Members: blanco, Loco 61
> what it do Alex  :biggrin:
> *


Osssssssssssssssscaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 5 2010, 06:51 AM~18234355
> *Nolan Ryan out bid Mark Cuban for the Rangers.
> *


Nolan Ryan a class act, Mark Cuban loud mouth who has never been able to build a winner, even with all his money.. Now he get's to steal a team built by Nolan Ryan and staff.. I'm sure Mark will figure out a way to fuc up the team and get all the umpires pissed at him which will = close calls in games.. 

*CORRECTION - CORRECTION*
Breaking News:
Just a few hours after a marathon auction of the team, a hearing began Thursday to go over the team’s bankruptcy plan. If a judge signs off as expected, it will clear the way for Major League Baseball to formally approve a group led by Hall of Fame pitcher and Rangers president Nolan Ryan as the team’s new owner next week.
Oh happy day, Cuban is an idiot...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 4 2010, 09:16 PM~18231564
> *Latin Paradise / NEW WAVE & DJ Juan are having a car wash in Grand Parairie at
> Perfect Color Auto Paint - 2100 E. Main St... Sat 8/7 9am to 2pm
> Please come join us, DJ Juan and DJ Misso spinning the tunes...
> *


ttt


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 5 2010, 09:07 AM~18235761
> *Nolan Ryan a class act, Mark Cuban loud mouth who has never been able to build a winner, even with all his money.. Now he get's to steal a team built by Nolan Ryan and staff.. I'm sure Mark will figure out a way to fuc up the team and get all the umpires pissed at him which will = close calls in games..
> *


no silly RYAN is the owner... Stick 2ur LA teams.. lol...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 5 2010, 11:11 AM~18235796
> *no silly RYAN is the owner... Stick 2ur LA teams.. lol...
> *


You need to read the paper homie, Mark Cuban out bid Nolan Ryan in bankruptcy court yesterday.. I follow the Ranger their the home town team homie..

*CORRECTION - CORRECTION*
Breaking News:
Just a few hours after a marathon auction of the team, a hearing began Thursday to go over the team’s bankruptcy plan. If a judge signs off as expected, it will clear the way for Major League Baseball to formally approve a group led by Hall of Fame pitcher and Rangers president Nolan Ryan as the team’s new owner next week.Oh happy day, Cuban is an idiot...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 5 2010, 09:19 AM~18235839
> *You need to read the paper homie, Mark Cuban out bid Nolan Ryan in bankruptcy court yesterday.. I follow the Ranger their the home town team homie..
> *


whr in LA????


A baseball team sold via auction. And billionaire Mark Cuban losing a money war.

After almost 16 hours of contentious, cuss-filled bidding, the group of Chuck Greenberg/Nolan Ryan out-bid Cuban for ownership of the Texas Rangers. At around 1 a.m., Cuban threw in the towel after Greenberg upped the ante to $593 million including $385 million in cash.

"They deserve all the credit in the world, and I wish them complete success," said Cuban, who likely made it with millions in profit after recently buying up some of the Rangers' debt. "We had our price we were willing to go up to, and their last bid pushed us to our limit. We couldn't bid again without going over our price."

Even Cuban has to shop on a budget. Shocking


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 5 2010, 09:19 AM~18235839
> *You need to read the paper homie, Mark Cuban out bid Nolan Ryan in bankruptcy court yesterday.. I follow the Ranger their the home town team homie..
> 
> CORRECTION - CORRECTION
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 5 2010, 11:26 AM~18235882
> *whr in LA????
> A baseball team sold via auction. And billionaire Mark Cuban losing a money war.
> 
> ...


Let me say this I follow the Ranger and I'm glad it seem they finally have some real baseball people running the show.. Nolan Ryan is a class act, followed him throughout his career, which started with the NY Met's, he and Frank Tanana left the Met's and came to the Angels, both were great power pitchers.. Nolan had some of his greatest game as an Angle check his stats:
Ryan flourished, leading the league in strikeouts 7 times, setting the single season strikeout record with 383 in 1973, pitching 4 no-hitters, and leading the team to the playoffs in 1979. 

I beleive the Rangers have a good shot at the pennent but the Yankees for the time being are the team to beat.. I hate the Yankees but gotta give them credit, top to bottom filled with all stars...

But my favorite team is the LA Dodgers...
World Series titles (6) 1988 • 1981 • 1965 • 1963
1959 • 1955 
NL Pennants (21) 1988 • 1981 • 1978 • 1977
1974 • 1966 • 1965 • 1963
1959 • 1956 • 1955 • 1953
1952 • 1949 • 1947 • 1941
1920 • 1916 • 1900 • 1899
1890 

West Division titles (11) 2009 • 2008 • 2004 • 1995 • 1988 • 1985
1983 • 1981 • 1978 • 1977
1974


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 5 2010, 02:31 AM~18233711
> *Long Night ON Working ON THe 61 Gettin It Ready For Sunday...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 5 2010, 12:31 PM~18235917
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YESTERDAY WAS THE ANNIVERSARY OF THAT BEATING...  :biggrin:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:nicoderm: :420:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:run: :drama:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 5 2010, 02:21 PM~18237750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 5 2010, 04:21 PM~18237750
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 5 2010, 03:49 PM~18237968
> *:wow:
> *


Why, can someone tell me why...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

3 more days!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 5 2010, 09:39 AM~18235969
> *Let me say this I follow the Ranger and I'm glad it seem they finally have some real baseball people running the show.. Nolan Ryan is a class act, followed him throughout his career, which started with the NY Met's, he and Frank Tanana left the Met's and came to the Angels, both were great power pitchers.. Nolan had some of his greatest game as an Angle check his stats:
> Ryan flourished, leading the league in strikeouts 7 times, setting the single season strikeout record with 383 in 1973, pitching 4 no-hitters, and leading the team to the playoffs in 1979.
> 
> ...


 :uh: sorry JOHN... LMAO...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 5 2010, 11:24 AM~18236774
> *YESTERDAY WAS THE ANNIVERSARY OF THAT BEATING...   :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: TRU RANGER FAN,,,, HOW IS IT GOING HOMIE... POST PICS WITH THE NEW WHEELS... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 5 2010, 05:00 PM~18238058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lmao at least he be hitting more switches than some of the so called lowriders ive seen!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 5 2010, 03:17 PM~18238227
> *Why, can someone tell me why...
> *


idk dude must be on medication!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Seen this truck at arts tire get together a few weeks back..Its looks like its about to fall apart...It does have some high lockup in the rear though.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 5 2010, 08:18 PM~18240280
> *
> *



Sup homie!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 5 2010, 09:54 PM~18240643
> *Sup homie!!
> *


Sup Dave... I have not been abel to start on your rack been busy on Cooky's car


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 5 2010, 10:36 PM~18241642
> *Sup Dave... I have not been abel to start on your rack been busy on Cooky's car
> 
> 
> ...



No worries bro..Car wont be back till around the 15th he says..so you can go from there..Bout time cook converted from that big rim shit.. He's a cool as dude..Ive known him like 12-13 years.If you talk to cook tell him dave with the pitbulls said wasupp!!

Thanks again for those lifts man..they look real cool sittin in my living room..Im running to get the batts in the morning.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 5 2010, 11:56 PM~18241856
> *No worries bro..Car wont be back till around the 15th he says..so you can go from there..Bout time cook converted from that big rim shit.. He's a cool as dude..Ive known him like 12-13 years.If you talk to cook tell him dave with the pitbulls said wasupp!!
> 
> Thanks again for those lifts man..they look real cool sittin in my living room..Im running to get the batts in the morning.
> *


 He did remember u. He said those were the "gangsta days"


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Danny


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What up homies getting ready for the show


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 6 2010, 12:46 AM~18242222
> *  Sup Danny
> *


Sup Alex,ready for another day another dollar :biggrin: 
Good Friday Morning.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 5 2010, 11:36 PM~18241642
> *Sup Dave... I have not been abel to start on your rack been busy on Cooky's car
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good Danny Like Always!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 6 2010, 02:08 AM~18242663
> *What up homies getting ready for the show
> *


:wow: :h5:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*TGIF!! *  



> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 5 2010, 11:36 PM~18241642
> *Sup Dave... I have not been abel to start on your rack been busy on Cooky's car
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Danny!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 5 2010, 11:01 PM~18241889
> *He did remember u. He said those were the "gangsta days"
> *



lol..Im sure ill see him round now that he'll be in our scene ..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

whats happening fort worth :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 6 2010, 04:53 AM~18242999
> *Sup Alex,ready for another day another dollar :biggrin:
> Good Friday Morning.
> 
> ...



Just Got To WORK :wow: 


Got To Love Comin In Late... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 5 2010, 05:50 PM~18238552
> *:biggrin:  TRU RANGER FAN,,,, HOW IS IT GOING HOMIE... POST PICS WITH THE NEW WHEELS... :biggrin:
> *


  I WAS AT THAT GAME... WANTED TO JUMP OUT ON THE FEILD AND BEAT THAT FUUS ASS!!!! :cheesy: DOING GOOD HOMIE EXCEPT ONE OF THE WHEELS POPPED OFF ON ME GOING UP 360... :wow: EVERYTHINGS COOL THO, NO DAMAGE AT ALL BUT LOST THE KNOCKOFF...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 6 2010, 12:08 AM~18242663
> *What up homies getting ready for the show
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Aug 6 2010, 10:13 AM~18244013
> *whats happening fort worth  :biggrin:
> *



Sup Chucks??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 5 2010, 11:36 PM~18241642
> *Sup Dave... I have not been abel to start on your rack been busy on Cooky's car
> 
> 
> ...


keep on puttin it down for D S HO P bro..  great lookin setup :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

What type of festivities are on the agenda for this evening?


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 6 2010, 03:05 PM~18246204
> *What type of festivities are on the agenda for this evening?
> *


lots of bud light drinking!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 6 2010, 02:05 PM~18246204
> *What type of festivities are on the agenda for this evening?
> *


Don't tell on one but I heard there is a bunch of hoppers com'n into town tonite as well as Street Scene, they'll be hook'n up at Irving Customz tonite..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 6 2010, 04:39 PM~18246945
> *Don't tell on one but I heard there is a bunch of hoppers com'n into town tonite as well as Street Scene, they'll be hook'n up at Irving Customz tonite..
> *


Im in irving now and do not see any one :0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 6 2010, 03:39 PM~18246945
> *Don't tell on one but I heard there is a bunch of hoppers com'n into town tonite as well as Street Scene, they'll be hook'n up at Irving Customz tonite..
> *



got an addy for this shindig?? any one else rolling out there.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 6 2010, 02:39 PM~18246945
> *Don't tell on one but I heard there is a bunch of hoppers com'n into town tonite as well as Street Scene, they'll be hook'n up at Irving Customz tonite..
> *


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone want any Pit pups??????? I have a litter let me know they are red nose ............ Two days and counting :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

what up matt :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup B


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like your stayin Bizzy Homie


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

just got back from the lowrider nationals and vegas how u been


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 6 2010, 06:42 PM~18248100
> *Looks like your stayin Bizzy Homie
> *


yes sir


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 6 2010, 06:38 PM~18248083
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice lookin cutty


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

yo B I still got your jack right here homie.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 6 2010, 05:42 PM~18248101
> *just got back from the lowrider nationals and vegas how u been
> *


 How did it go there??? Man looks like the shop is doin good im workin with Danny from D Shop on some stuff gona hook some peeps up with some hella deals for this mounth hit me up bro


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 6 2010, 07:06 PM~18248214
> *yo B I still got your jack right here homie.
> *


thats cool bro u been alright


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 6 2010, 08:28 PM~18248323
> *thats cool bro u been alright
> *


yes sir. just sitten here chillen homie.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 6 2010, 07:11 PM~18248232
> *  How did it go there??? Man looks like the shop is doin good im workin with Danny from D Shop on some stuff gona hook some peeps up with some hella deals for this mounth hit me up bro
> *


had some problems but there fixed now wont be able to make this show but will be ready for 97.9 show if yall need anything just hit me up


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by emeraldpassion63_@Aug 6 2010, 03:27 PM~18246377
> *lots of bud light drinking!!!!!
> *


ready to get my drink On


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 6 2010, 04:38 PM~18248083
> *
> 
> 
> ...



NICE... WHUT UP B call me... thnks for that hose... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats up 817 GOOD morning


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 7 2010, 04:52 AM~18250666
> *Wats up 817 GOOD morning
> *



ABout TO Crash Out For An Hour And Head Back Out Side... :biggrin: 

Thanks Oscar And John For Helpin Me Tonight...  I Owe You Guys Big Time.


----------



## chickenhawk (Mar 4, 2006)

any shows hot rod or low rider. for the weekend aug.14or15? gonna be there for a wedding.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk_@Aug 7 2010, 10:44 AM~18251399
> *any shows hot rod or low rider. for the weekend aug.14or15? gonna be there for a wedding.
> *


Im sure something will be going on


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 6 2010, 09:01 PM~18248785
> *NICE... WHUT UP B call me... thnks for that hose... :biggrin:
> *


what up u been alright no problem need anything hit me up


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Sup guys!! aNYONE GO TO BUFFALO WILD WINGS FOR THE FIGHT??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 6 2010, 06:36 PM~18248073
> *Anyone want any Pit pups??????? I have a litter let me know they are red nose ............ Two days and counting  :biggrin:
> *



lOVE PITS..Bread them dogs for a long time..Last two I sold one was 15k and the other was 10k..I dont miss having all the dogs.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chickenhawk_@Aug 7 2010, 10:44 AM~18251399
> *any shows hot rod or low rider. for the weekend aug.14or15? gonna be there for a wedding.
> *


BIG SHOWS IN LONGVIEW ON SATURDAY AND WACO SUNDAY... BOUT 2 HOURS FROM THE METROPLEX...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*BIG THANKS TO OSCAR, JOHN, CESAR, NICO, & ROBERT FOR HELPING ME WITH MY RIDE.... THANKS HOMIES....  






NICE 61 BELAIR BUBBLE BENITO....*


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, $Money Mike$, radicalkingz
Wats up homies


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 7 2010, 09:52 PM~18254663
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, $Money Mike$, radicalkingz
> Wats up homies
> *


chillin and you


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

any one know how much are the tickets for the show tomorrow?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Aug 7 2010, 09:40 PM~18254941
> *any one know how much are the tickets for the show tomorrow?
> *


I think Adults $25 each,$10 for kids 3-10 and children under 3 get in for free!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 7 2010, 11:23 PM~18255124
> *I think Adults $25 each,$10 for kids 3-10 and children under 3 get in for free!! :biggrin:
> *



Good lawd!! 25.00 a ticket.. damn can anybody float me some money so I can go??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Fort Worth??? Hittin The Sack.. Chit Im Sleepy... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 7 2010, 11:45 PM~18255214
> *Sup Fort Worth???  Hittin The Sack.. Chit Im Sleepy... :biggrin:
> *



If i can get someone to lend me some money Ill see yall tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 7 2010, 10:59 PM~18255286
> *If i can get someone to lend me some money Ill see yall tomorrow. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I think its gona be worth it!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Who ever of the foros homeboys go please take lots pf pics, i wont be able to make it for personal reasons if not u know ill take alot and post em up


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Gonna be a good day. If any one has an extra band please hit me up.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Today Is Going To Be A Good Day... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 8 2010, 12:15 AM~18255356
> *Who ever of the foros homeboys go please take lots pf pics, i wont be able to make it for personal reasons if not u know ill take alot and post em up
> *



Ill take a ton of pics man.

Bout to head out..but first a trip to star bucks :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 7 2010, 10:20 PM~18254821
> *chillin and you
> *


Not much B just woke up bout to work on the 64 to have it ready for the 97.9 show, sucks I gotta miss the show today but its gonna take all my free time to pull it out by then


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 8 2010, 08:14 AM~18255982
> *Ill take a ton of pics man.
> 
> Bout to head out..but first a trip to star bucks :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 




*TTT*

we6A3MhkI_g&feature=channel







​


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 8 2010, 07:09 AM~18255973
> *Today Is Going To Be A Good Day...  :biggrin:
> *



free beer by your 61 right??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 8 2010, 08:25 AM~18255999
> *:biggrin:
> TTT
> 
> ...


Cool its going to be a good show going to miss it, need to get the 61 Bel Air off the trailer will post pics later on today thanks loco 61 for the heads up on this Gem drove all the way down to huntsville for this ride. There is a nice 60 Two door wagon for sale might buy it too!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 8 2010, 12:23 AM~18255124
> *I think Adults $25 each,$10 for kids 3-10 and children under 3 get in for free!! :biggrin:
> *



Yea I think Ill just wait for some pics to be posted! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Jesse


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 8 2010, 10:47 AM~18257017
> *Sup Jesse
> *


On my way to the show homie and u??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 8 2010, 10:49 AM~18257026
> *On my way to the show homie and u??
> *


Im still at work bro :happysad:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats up foros?// :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 8 2010, 04:10 PM~18258606
> *Whats up foros?// :biggrin:
> *


I just left the Torres empire show man it was hot but a badass show a lot of lowriders! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Raymond thinks he's a king


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 8 2010, 06:13 PM~18258621
> *I just left the Torres empire show man it was hot but a badass show a lot of lowriders! :biggrin:
> *


Any pics?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 7 2010, 10:52 PM~18254663
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, $Money Mike$, radicalkingz
> Wats up homies
> *


Wassup homie! How u been?

Wassup up Loco61! I mossed seeim the 61 today. I dropped offthe car yesterday. I'm goin out of town ao I missed the show. Lots of nice rides on saturday. I'm sure there was lots more that came in today. Good luck homie!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 8 2010, 04:34 PM~18258741
> *Any pics?
> *


Naw I didn't take any but I know Alex was taking pics! :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I know 8t4mc took alot of pics. Post em up homie


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Aug 8 2010, 06:44 PM~18259593
> *I know 8t4mc took alot of pics. Post em up homie
> *


X2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I had a good time.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 8 2010, 07:15 PM~18259820
> *I had a good time.
> *


I didnt see u bro!


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

COWBOYS GO BOYS :rimshot:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hang tight homies

over 200 pics takes a while to load.. got home at 11.30


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Jose!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up everyone the show was good and it was good to see everyone out at the show


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 8 2010, 11:35 PM~18261609
> *Sup Jose!
> *


Wats up Mike and good morning 817


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*First Thing I Want To Say Congrats To All The Homies That Won An Award At The Show Yesterday And For Those That Didnt, Much Props To You Also For Showing Off Your Ride.. Had A Good Time Yesterday... THANKS again Oscar. *





> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Aug 8 2010, 08:59 AM~18256078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...













J/K Bro..


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

No one seems to be talking about the HOPTOBERFEST in Dallas.. Are the having it?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 9 2010, 08:02 AM~18262983
> *No one seems to be talking about the HOPTOBERFEST in Dallas.. Are the having it?
> *



It Should Be Happening.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*MAJESTICS*


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 8 2010, 09:18 PM~18259844
> *I didnt see u bro!
> *


I was there all day.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 9 2010, 05:37 AM~18262928
> *First Thing I Want To Say Congrats To All The Homies That Won An Award At The Show Yesterday And For Those That Didnt, Much Props To You Also For Showing Off Your Ride.. Had A Good Time Yesterday...  THANKS again Oscar.
> Anytime..  If you Got To Sell It... Sell It To Someone Around Here
> We Were Wondering Where You Went... :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 9 2010, 06:37 AM~18263114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The majestics showed strong yesterday much props!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 9 2010, 06:40 AM~18263124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Alex!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

The only complaint i had with the show yesterday was the awards part!! It was hot and they took what seemed like forever to start!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 9 2010, 06:37 AM~18262928
> *First Thing I Want To Say Congrats To All The Homies That Won An Award At The Show Yesterday And For Those That Didnt, Much Props To You Also For Showing Off Your Ride.. Had A Good Time Yesterday...  THANKS again Oscar.
> Anytime..  If you Got To Sell It... Sell It To Someone Around Here
> We Were Wondering Where You Went... :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: any time bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 9 2010, 08:37 AM~18263114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE BIG "M" Was Looking Good  



> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Aug 9 2010, 08:40 AM~18263124-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homies


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Does it run Loco?


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

*damn i missed the show i went to town east mall to pick up sum 22s off craigslist at around 9 and saw some nice rides so i wanted to stop by but got lost on my way home :twak: :banghead: *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2010, 09:54 AM~18263425
> *Does it run Loco?
> *



Runs Down The Trailer If Thats What Your Asking... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 9 2010, 08:40 AM~18263124
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Top notch 61 Impala bubbletop. Very nice color homie get it running and stop by the crib so my old lady can see that it is worth fixing a classic old school ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 9 2010, 09:37 AM~18263114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 9 2010, 07:36 AM~18263348
> *The only complaint i had with the show yesterday was the awards part!! It was hot and they took what seemed like forever to start!
> *


Who won the best in show?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 9 2010, 01:16 PM~18264826
> *Who won the best in show?
> *


Dont know! Chit I burned out! It was hot in the BALLROOM where they handed out the awards!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 9 2010, 11:32 AM~18264955
> *Dont know! Chit I burned out! It was hot in the BALLROOM where they handed out the awards!
> *


I know we left right before the awards started too dam hot


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 9 2010, 07:37 AM~18263114
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the Majestics showed strong :biggrin:


----------



## soc214 (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

*Congratulations To Joe - From LATIN KUSTOMS....

Next Stop Las Vegas In Oct!!!!*












By the way Congrats To All The Homies That Won An Award At The Show And For Those That Didnt, Much Props For showing your ride out there good show..Just to let everyone know we are having a Meeting with Tim & Sam on Wed about doing a show in Ft Wroth September 19...More info when i get it..
​


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by soc214_@Aug 9 2010, 03:16 PM~18265349
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Aug 9 2010, 02:42 PM~18265585
> *
> By the way Congrats To All The Homies That Won An Award At The Show And For Those That Didnt, Much Props For showing your ride out there good show..Just to let everyone know we are having a Meeting with Tim & Sam on Wed about doing a show in Ft Wroth September 19...More info when i get it..
> 
> *


  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=554412


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 9 2010, 03:12 PM~18265839
> *
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=554412
> *


x2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 9 2010, 09:36 AM~18263348
> *The only complaint i had with the show yesterday was the awards part!! It was hot and they took what seemed like forever to start!
> *


MY 2 PEDAL CARS DIDN'T GET JUDGED... :uh: :uh: AND TO ADD TO IT... THERE WAS A FLYING CANOPY THAT HIT MY MONTE!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 



















  
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 9 2010, 03:25 PM~18265977
> *MY 2 PEDAL CARS DIDN'T GET JUDGED...  :uh:  :uh:  AND TO ADD TO IT... THERE WAS A FLYING CANOPY THAT HIT MY MONTE!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...





> Sorry To Hear About Your Ride Oso...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SUX


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 9 2010, 01:25 PM~18265977
> *MY 2 PEDAL CARS DIDN'T GET JUDGED...  :uh:  :uh:  AND TO ADD TO IT... THERE WAS A FLYING CANOPY THAT HIT MY MONTE!!!  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...


Deom homie that sucks!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 9 2010, 10:05 AM~18263486
> *Runs Down The Trailer If Thats What Your Asking...  :biggrin:
> *


Ha. Its cool


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 9 2010, 08:36 AM~18263348
> *The only complaint i had with the show yesterday was the awards part!! It was hot and they took what seemed like forever to start!
> *


x817 DAMM I THOUGHT I WAS AT A SERMON OR SOMETHING TELLING LIFE STORIES AND SHIT IN THAT HOT ASS BALL ROOM :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Aug 9 2010, 09:13 PM~18269356
> *x817 DAMM I THOUGHT I WAS AT A SERMON OR SOMETHING TELLING LIFE STORIES AND SHIT IN THAT HOT ASS BALL ROOM :biggrin:
> *


Sam get all philosophical about the community and shit but not even 15 minutes before he talmbout 


*"BOOTY BOOTY BOOTY BOOTY WALKIN EVERYWHERE!"*


:biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 9 2010, 08:28 PM~18269555
> *Sam get all philosophical about the community and shit but not even 15 minutes before he talmbout
> "BOOTY BOOTY BOOTY BOOTY WALKIN EVERYWHERE!"
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

morning


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 10 2010, 04:19 AM~18272835
> *
> *


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 10 2010, 06:56 AM~18272916
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 


Sup Rooster?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

This bike was really nice!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 10 2010, 07:45 AM~18273032
> *This bike was really nice!
> 
> 
> ...



X2... Love The Air Brushin Very Nice


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 10 2010, 08:21 AM~18272976
> *:0
> Sup Rooster?
> *


morning


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 10 2010, 07:45 AM~18273032
> *This bike was really nice!
> 
> 
> ...


X817 uffin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 10 2010, 06:45 AM~18273032
> *This bike was really nice!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

what up matt


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 10 2010, 10:03 AM~18273642
> *:wave:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/video/world-15749633...#video=21302945


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Bajitos is having a benefit show this sunday at Tejano Nights 11-5pm for that same guy!


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 10 2010, 11:56 AM~18274460
> *Bajitos is having a benefit show this sunday at Tejano Nights 11-5pm for that same guy!
> *


when


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Aug 10 2010, 08:00 AM~18273627
> *what up matt
> *


Sup Bro i got your pics car looked Daymb good Homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 10 2010, 11:56 AM~18274460
> *Bajitos is having a benefit show this sunday at Tejano Nights 11-5pm for that same guy!
> *



This Sunday...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.stickam.com/homiesradio


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 10 2010, 06:02 AM~18273087
> *X817  uffin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

That reminds me Juan SOA Sept.7


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 HOW YOU LIKE THEM 1ST PLACE TEXAS RANGERS!?!?!? GOT ON MARIANO RIVERA'S ASS!!!!!!!:0 :0 :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

morning


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 11 2010, 08:00 AM~18282907
> *:wave:
> *


Wuz UP Jesse...?


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 10 2010, 11:17 PM~18280780
> *:0  :0  :0 HOW YOU LIKE THEM 1ST PLACE TEXAS RANGERS!?!?!? GOT ON MARIANO RIVERA'S ASS!!!!!!!:0  :0  :0
> *


very nice!!! got-uh-get the sweep tonite!! and then take it Boston over the week end......GO RANGERS!!!


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c & Yes sir down-south are having a third benefit car was Sunday 10am in till 4pm August 15 ,20010 at 1950 menefee Ave picosos restaurant 
Come out and support us.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 11 2010, 08:02 AM~18282914
> *Wuz UP Jesse...?
> *


Nothing much Homie...saw pics of the ride at Lowrider. Looking really good!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 10 2010, 10:43 PM~18280357
> *That reminds me Juan SOA Sept.7
> *


Oh I know :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 11 2010, 08:45 AM~18283043
> *Nothing much Homie...saw pics of the ride at Lowrider. Looking really good!!!
> *



Thanks


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

:0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 11 2010, 07:51 AM~18283071
> *Thanks
> *



Can we get one of those big booby wake up gifs your known to come up with??


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

MORNING FT WORTH HOMIES! :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 11 2010, 09:34 AM~18283274
> *Can we get one of those big booby wake up gifs your known to come up with??
> *


 :0 

You Mean Like This One???


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 11 2010, 10:16 AM~18283475
> *MORNING FT WORTH HOMIES! :wave:
> *


Sup Isela













__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> :0
> 
> You Mean Like This One???
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 11 2010, 10:22 AM~18283518
> *Sup Isela
> 
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: 

now i remember why i dont get on this thread while i'm at work lmao!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 11 2010, 03:12 PM~18285393
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> now i remember why i dont get on this thread while i'm at work lmao!
> *



Why???? :happysad:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 11 2010, 08:21 AM~18283506
> *:0
> 
> You Mean Like This One???
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 11 2010, 11:21 AM~18283506
> *:0
> 
> You Mean Like This One???
> ...


nice azz


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

them pics on point. couldnt see them at work. :happysad:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lets Take A Moment And Pray For DJ Juan's Cousin, Diana Castillo She Was In An Accident And Was In Surgery And While In Surgery She Went Brain Dead She Was In Life Support For Alittle While And Has Now Passed.. Juan Wants Us To Keep Our Families Close To Us Because We Never Know When They'll Get Taken From Us.. She Was 25 Years Old And Had A Daughter...  :angel:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 11 2010, 09:19 PM~18288322
> *Lets Take A Moment And Pray For DJ Juan's Cousin, Diana Castillo She Was In An Accident And Was In Surgery  And While In Surgery She Went Brain Dead She Was In Life Support For Alittle While And Has Now Passed.. Juan Wants Us To Keep Our Families Close To Us Because We Never Know When They'll Get Taken From Us..  She Was 25 Years Old And Had A Daughter...   :angel:
> *


Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Aug 11 2010, 08:27 PM~18288389
> *Sorry to hear that!
> *


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

QUOTE(Loco 61 @ Aug 11 2010, 09:19 PM) 
Lets Take A Moment And Pray For DJ Juan's Cousin, Diana Castillo She Was In An Accident And Was In Surgery  And While In Surgery She Went Brain Dead She Was In Life Support For Alittle While And Has Now Passed.. Juan Wants Us To Keep Our Families Close To Us Because We Never Know When They'll Get Taken From Us..  She Was 25 Years Old And Had A Daughter...  

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 11 2010, 09:19 PM~18288322
> *Lets Take A Moment And Pray For DJ Juan's Cousin, Diana Castillo She Was In An Accident And Was In Surgery  And While In Surgery She Went Brain Dead She Was In Life Support For Alittle While And Has Now Passed.. Juan Wants Us To Keep Our Families Close To Us Because We Never Know When They'll Get Taken From Us..  She Was 25 Years Old And Had A Daughter...   :angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 11 2010, 07:19 PM~18288322
> *Lets Take A Moment And Pray For DJ Juan's Cousin, Diana Castillo She Was In An Accident And Was In Surgery  And While In Surgery She Went Brain Dead She Was In Life Support For Alittle While And Has Now Passed.. Juan Wants Us To Keep Our Families Close To Us Because We Never Know When They'll Get Taken From Us..  She Was 25 Years Old And Had A Daughter...   :angel:
> *


 :angel:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 11 2010, 09:19 PM~18288322
> *Lets Take A Moment And Pray For DJ Juan's Cousin, Diana Castillo She Was In An Accident And Was In Surgery  And While In Surgery She Went Brain Dead She Was In Life Support For Alittle While And Has Now Passed.. Juan Wants Us To Keep Our Families Close To Us Because We Never Know When They'll Get Taken From Us..  She Was 25 Years Old And Had A Daughter...   :angel:
> *


Aww man...sorry to hear that. You think u can PM his number to me.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

NEW WAVE and Latin Paradise & DJ Juan were having a car wash Sunday from 10-4, it was going to be to help support our picnic but now were going to support our good friend DJ Juan..

You saw the posting about his cousin who passed away today.. 
I'm asking the ULC members and freinds to come support one of our own..
DJ Juan has always offered to help out and has DJ'd many times for free to support the ULC, let support DJ Juan and his family in thier time of need..

Ceasar and the guys from Irving Customz have changed their plans for Sun
they were going Waco but will be at the car wash instead..

Please come support DJ Juan this Sunday.. For those going to the the other show come get your car washed before heading out

1950 Menefee Ave at Picosos restaurant

Just off Jacksboro Hwy / I-30 exit Henderson St, go north it turns into Jacksboro.. 
Menefee Ave is 1 miles past River Oaks Blvd, there is a CVS pharmacy on the corner, go right on Menefee Ave.. If you pass Long Ave you've gone to far..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 11 2010, 10:25 PM~18289958
> *NEW WAVE and Latin Paradise & DJ Juan were having a car wash Sunday from 10-4, it was going to be to help support our picnic but now were going to support our good friend DJ Juan..
> 
> You saw the posting about his cousin who passed away today..
> ...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Aug 11 2010, 07:41 AM~18283031
> *Latin Paradise & New Wave c.c & Yes sir down-south  are having a third benefit car was Sunday 10am in till 4pm  August 15 ,20010 at 1950 menefee Ave picosos restaurant
> Come out and support us.
> *


Make sure you can put some sings out there that place is kind of hard to find.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 11 2010, 08:19 PM~18288322
> *Lets Take A Moment And Pray For DJ Juan's Cousin, Diana Castillo She Was In An Accident And Was In Surgery  And While In Surgery She Went Brain Dead She Was In Life Support For Alittle While And Has Now Passed.. Juan Wants Us To Keep Our Families Close To Us Because We Never Know When They'll Get Taken From Us..  She Was 25 Years Old And Had A Daughter...   :angel:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Aug 12 2010, 12:25 AM~18289958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably Be Good If People Would Stand By The Big Streets (28th & Jacksboro) With Arrows... Last Time I Had A Hard Time Finding It. I'll Be There For Sure...


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 11 2010, 10:19 PM~18288322
> *Lets Take A Moment And Pray For DJ Juan's Cousin, Diana Castillo She Was In An Accident And Was In Surgery  And While In Surgery She Went Brain Dead She Was In Life Support For Alittle While And Has Now Passed.. Juan Wants Us To Keep Our Families Close To Us Because We Never Know When They'll Get Taken From Us..  She Was 25 Years Old And Had A Daughter...   :angel:
> *


 :uh: :tears:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2010, 05:39 AM~18291199
> *Probably Be Good If People Would Stand By The Big Streets (28th & Jacksboro) With Arrows... Last Time I Had A Hard Time Finding It. I'll Be There For Sure...
> *


X2


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 11 2010, 04:02 PM~18285817
> *Why????  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...




the pics! 


:roflmao:  working hard!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Streetlife Will Be Having A Car Show This Sunday At Club Seguin 3032 S. Main @ Berry There Will Be Live Music And The Game Will Be On.. Entry Fee For Cars Will Be 15 And Bikes 10 If You Have Any Question Hit Up Fernando @ 817-806-6952


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 12 2010, 12:25 AM~18289958
> *NEW WAVE and Latin Paradise & DJ Juan were having a car wash Sunday from 10-4, it was going to be to help support our picnic but now were going to support our good friend DJ Juan..
> 
> You saw the posting about his cousin who passed away today..
> ...


Im there


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

NEW WAVE and Latin Paradise & DJ Juan were having a car wash Sunday from 10-4, it was going to be to help support our picnic but now were going to support our good friend DJ Juan..

You saw the posting about his cousin who passed away today.. 
I'm asking the ULC members and freinds to come support one of our own..
DJ Juan has always offered to help out and has DJ'd many times for free to support the ULC, let support DJ Juan and his family in thier time of need..

Ceasar and the guys from Irving Customz have changed their plans for Sun
they were going Waco but will be at the car wash instead..

Please come support DJ Juan this Sunday.. For those going to the the other show come get your car washed before heading out

1950 Menefee Ave at Picosos restaurant

Just off Jacksboro Hwy / I-30 exit Henderson St, go north it turns into Jacksboro.. 
Menefee Ave is 1 miles past River Oaks Blvd, there is a CVS pharmacy on the corner, go right on Menefee Ave.. If you pass Long Ave you've gone to far..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 11 2010, 09:19 PM~18288322
> *Lets Take A Moment And Pray For DJ Juan's Cousin, Diana Castillo She Was In An Accident And Was In Surgery  And While In Surgery She Went Brain Dead She Was In Life Support For Alittle While And Has Now Passed.. Juan Wants Us To Keep Our Families Close To Us Because We Never Know When They'll Get Taken From Us..  She Was 25 Years Old And Had A Daughter...   :angel:
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2010, 08:39 AM~18291397
> *Streetlife Will Be Having A Car Show This Sunday At Club Seguin 3032 S. Main @ Berry  There Will Be Live Music And The Game Will Be On..  Entry Fee For Cars Will Be 15 And Bikes 10 If You Have Any Question Hit Up Fernando @  817-806-6952
> *


WHAT GAME?????


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2010, 08:39 AM~18291397
> *Streetlife Will Be Having A Car Show This Sunday At Club Seguin 3032 S. Main @ Berry  There Will Be Live Music And The Game Will Be On..  Entry Fee For Cars Will Be 15 And Bikes 10 If You Have Any Question Hit Up Fernando @  817-806-6952
> *


I HEARD THERES ANOTHER ONE AT NEON NIGHTS


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 12 2010, 11:15 AM~18292182
> *WHAT GAME?????
> *











:dunno:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Aug 12 2010, 11:15 AM~18292182-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tejano Nights!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso

Sup Big Dave


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 11 2010, 07:19 PM~18288322
> *Lets Take A Moment And Pray For DJ Juan's Cousin, Diana Castillo She Was In An Accident And Was In Surgery  And While In Surgery She Went Brain Dead She Was In Life Support For Alittle While And Has Now Passed.. Juan Wants Us To Keep Our Families Close To Us Because We Never Know When They'll Get Taken From Us..  She Was 25 Years Old And Had A Daughter...   :angel:
> *


Prayers sent


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Jesse


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*My birthday is this weekend i will be turning 26 i will be partyig at club Seguin on saturday so yall are more then welcome to come and drink one with me *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BAD TIMES 79_@Aug 12 2010, 12:20 PM~18292669
> *My birthday is this weekend i will be turning 26 i will be partyig at club Seguin on saturday so yall are more then welcome to come and drink one with me
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 12 2010, 09:55 AM~18292483
> *Sup Jesse
> *


 :biggrin: chilling my day off!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 12 2010, 11:31 AM~18293136
> *:biggrin: chilling my day off!!
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 12 2010, 11:15 AM~18292182
> *DALLAS COWBOYS PLAY TONIGHT!!!!!!!*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lets go cowboys!


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: R00STER, bigtex86


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 12 2010, 02:51 PM~18293743
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you from texas homie?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, 80 Eldog


:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 12 2010, 01:10 PM~18293881
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, 80 Eldog
> :wave:
> *


Wazzzz Uppppp :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whos going to the ULC meeting tomorrow?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2010, 02:23 PM~18294463
> *Whos going to the ULC meeting tomorrow?
> *


  I have to work tomarrow night :angry:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2010, 04:23 PM~18294463
> *Whos going to the ULC meeting tomorrow?
> *


1st Rd on Juan!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 12 2010, 04:55 PM~18294746
> *1st Rd on Juan!
> *


no monies


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2010, 04:56 PM~18294763
> *no monies
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Aug 12 2010, 11:18 AM~18292199-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2010, 04:23 PM~18294463
> *Whos going to the ULC meeting tomorrow?
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What's up 817 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2010, 06:05 PM~18295393
> *@ Tejano Night There Will Be A Benefit Car Show For The Ruben Martinez, He Was Shot In The Back While Delivering Budweiser To A Store In Northside...Thats On Sunday On @ Tejano Night On N.Main St. If You Have Any Question Hit Up Joe. 817-655-0641
> :cheesy:
> *


I will be there for sure to support this cause!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 12 2010, 04:23 PM~18294463
> *Whos going to the ULC meeting tomorrow?
> *


I would but I need to work!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2010, 06:05 PM~18295393
> *@ Tejano Night There Will Be A Benefit Car Show For The Ruben Martinez, He Was Shot In The Back While Delivering Budweiser To A Store In Northside...Thats On Sunday On @ Tejano Night On N.Main St. If You Have Any Question Hit Up Joe. 817-655-0641
> :cheesy:
> *


 Won't be able to make anything this weekend. I'll barely be getting back from vacation and I'm gonna have to go to work on sunday and head back to McAllen. Hopefully ill be back in the mix next weekend.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 12 2010, 10:00 PM~18297849
> *
> *


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 13 2010, 12:00 AM~18297849
> *
> *


I just might be there....


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 12 2010, 04:16 PM~18294392
> *Wazzzz Uppppp  :biggrin:
> *



not much. how u been?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 12 2010, 09:00 PM~18297849
> *
> *


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 12 2010, 01:20 PM~18293489
> *DALLAS COWBOYS PLAY TONIGHT!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 13 2010, 11:01 AM~18301026
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 13 2010, 11:01 AM~18301026
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 13 2010, 02:05 PM~18302259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whens it gonna be running Alex??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 13 2010, 06:48 AM~18300290
> *not much. how u been?
> *


Chillin just alot of work and tryin to finish my ride


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 13 2010, 02:18 PM~18302348
> *whens it gonna be running Alex??
> *



Dont KNow  Anyone Know A Good Mechanic


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 13 2010, 12:23 PM~18302382
> *Dont KNow     Anyone Know A Good Mechanic
> *


Whats it doin???


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 13 2010, 02:23 PM~18302382
> *Dont KNow     Anyone Know A Good Mechanic
> *


The mechanic that I took my Impala to is hella good!! he got all the wires and lights to work!! Ill pm you his number!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 12 2010, 06:05 PM~18295393
> *@ Tejano Night There Will Be A Benefit Car Show For The Ruben Martinez, He Was Shot In The Back While Delivering Budweiser To A Store In Northside...Thats On Sunday On @ Tejano Night On N.Main St. If You Have Any Question Hit Up Joe. 817-655-0641
> :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.knon.org/


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Aug 13 2010, 02:29 PM~18302436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PMed Back 

Thanks Fellas...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 13 2010, 02:34 PM~18302468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, blanco


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 13 2010, 01:23 PM~18302382
> *Dont KNow     Anyone Know A Good Mechanic
> *


Whats wrong with it?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 13 2010, 01:05 PM~18302259
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good pik Alex!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> NEW WAVE and Latin Paradise & DJ Juan were having a car wash Sunday from 10-4, it was going to be to help support our picnic but now were going to support our good friend DJ Juan..
> 
> You saw the posting about his cousin who passed away today..
> I'm asking the ULC members and freinds to come support one of our own..
> ...


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)

*My birthday is this weekend i will be turning 26 i will be partyig at club Seguin on saturday so yall are more then welcome to come and drink one with me *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 13 2010, 03:34 PM~18302468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

Don't forget This CarShow Is a preview of what to Come Next Yr To Ft Worth We Are working on Getting the Ft Worth convention center For Next Yr.....=Lucio=









Dont forget about Sept 5th Labor Day Weekend


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> ===============================


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

A BIG PICNIC AND A BIG SHOW ON THE SAME DATE... IM SURE YOU GUYS TALKED ABOUT THIS AT THE MEETING TONIGHT... SO WHATS UP??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 14 2010, 12:10 AM~18306062
> *A BIG PICNIC AND A BIG SHOW ON THE SAME DATE... IM SURE YOU GUYS TALKED ABOUT THIS AT THE MEETING TONIGHT... SO WHATS UP??
> *


I am supporting the picnc. I committed a while back when the flier came out. Im sure lucio understands.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2010, 12:28 AM~18306178
> *I am supporting the picnc. I committed a while back when the flier came out. Im sure lucio understands.
> *


NO WAY EITHER DATE CAN BE CHANGED? ANYONE TALK TO LUCIO OR SAM ABOUT IT??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 14 2010, 12:30 AM~18306193
> *NO WAY EITHER DATE CAN BE CHANGED? ANYONE TALK TO LUCIO OR SAM ABOUT IT??
> *


I just saw that flier lucio did. Im sure he barely noticed


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

Yah I asked luico what's up with that But he said it up to sam. 
But I hope they can change it.


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

morning DFW


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Aug 14 2010, 01:51 AM~18306548
> *Yah I asked luico what's up with that But he said it up to sam.
> But I hope they can change it.
> *


If its up to Sam we can call him and let him know


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'll Hit Up Sam Today.. We Need Full Support On Both Events But That Cant Happen On the Same Day


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 14 2010, 06:08 AM~18306999
> *I'll Hit Up Sam Today.. We Need Full Support On Both Events But That Cant Happen On the Same Day
> 
> 
> ...


both shows should turn out good but one of this events needs to change dates! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 14 2010, 09:37 AM~18307217
> *both shows should turn out good but one of this events needs to change dates! :biggrin:
> *



Just Talked To Tim His Trying To Work Something Out...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 14 2010, 09:52 AM~18307251
> *Just Talked To Tim His Trying To Work Something Out...
> *


cool.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

THATS WHY WE NEED EVERYONE INCLUDING SHOPS, PROMOTORS AND CLUBS AT EVERY ULC MEETING... THAT WAY THIS DONT HAPPEN AND FEELINGS DONT GET HURT. AND ALSO SO WE CAN SHOW FULL SUPPORT TO ALL SHOWS


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

lowerd price on car http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1898399099.html


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 14 2010, 10:40 AM~18307428
> *THATS WHY WE NEED EVERYONE INCLUDING SHOPS, PROMOTORS AND CLUBS AT EVERY ULC MEETING... THAT WAY THIS DONT HAPPEN AND FEELINGS DONT GET HURT. AND ALSO SO WE CAN SHOW FULL SUPPORT TO ALL SHOWS
> *


It will be ok osito. we will take care of it. no harm done


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2010, 11:11 AM~18307573
> *It will be ok osito. we will take care of it. no harm done
> *


I KNOW BRO... JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT... ULC NEEDS EVERYONES SUPPORT FROM TARRANT COUNTY ALL THE TIME. ONE OR TWO PEEPS FROM EACH ORGANIZATION COMING OUT TO EVERY MEETING ISNT TOO MUCH TO ASK HOMIE :biggrin: THAT WAY EVERYONES ON TOP OF THEIR GAME.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 14 2010, 11:20 AM~18307615
> *I KNOW BRO... JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT... ULC NEEDS EVERYONES SUPPORT FROM TARRANT COUNTY ALL THE TIME. ONE OR TWO PEEPS FROM EACH ORGANIZATION COMING OUT TO EVERY MEETING ISNT TOO MUCH TO ASK HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


Church


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

WHO CRUSIN TONIGHT?


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 14 2010, 10:20 AM~18307615
> *I KNOW BRO... JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT... ULC NEEDS EVERYONES SUPPORT FROM TARRANT COUNTY ALL THE TIME. ONE OR TWO PEEPS FROM EACH ORGANIZATION COMING OUT TO EVERY MEETING ISNT TOO MUCH TO ASK HOMIE :biggrin: THAT WAY EVERYONES ON TOP OF THEIR GAME.
> *


We are Working On Maybe Having it on Sat ..Well have more info later on today..


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks 4 all the support.... Every1!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms+Aug 14 2010, 11:25 AM~18307642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Aug 14 2010, 11:25 AM~18307642
> *We are Working On Maybe Having it on Sat ..Well have more info later on today..
> *


     :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2010, 11:24 AM~18307638
> *WHO CRUSIN TONIGHT?
> *


Where?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 14 2010, 11:20 AM~18307615
> *I KNOW BRO... JUST TRYING TO HELP OUT... ULC NEEDS EVERYONES SUPPORT FROM TARRANT COUNTY ALL THE TIME. ONE OR TWO PEEPS FROM EACH ORGANIZATION COMING OUT TO EVERY MEETING ISNT TOO MUCH TO ASK HOMIE :biggrin: THAT WAY EVERYONES ON TOP OF THEIR GAME.
> *


Was there a meeting last night? :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Fixin to roll to D shop :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 14 2010, 01:07 PM~18308190
> *Was there a meeting last night? :biggrin:
> *


Yes Good To See your guys Out There...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 14 2010, 02:00 PM~18308481
> *Yes Good To See your guys Out There...
> *


Hes not chistology no more


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 14 2010, 01:13 PM~18308218
> *Fixin to roll to D shop  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 14 2010, 01:07 PM~18308190
> *Was there a meeting last night? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: WAS THAT SCARCASTIC CUZ I WASNT THERE GUEY??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2010, 02:13 PM~18308584
> *Hes not chistology no more
> *




:0


----------



## majestix61 (Jan 13, 2006)

Check out the sixty-three: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556273&st=0&p=18308917&#entry18308917


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by majestix61_@Aug 14 2010, 04:06 PM~18309241
> *Check out the sixty-three: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556273&st=0&p=18308917&#entry18308917
> *



Klean 63 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys Im lookin for a set of 72 spoke 13 inch d's..Wheels must be in perfect condition..If you have a lead on a set please hit me up..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 13 2010, 02:05 PM~18302259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 14 2010, 02:13 PM~18308584
> *Hes not chistology no more
> *


:0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 14 2010, 03:38 PM~18309064
> *:cheesy:  WAS THAT SCARCASTIC CUZ I WASNT THERE GUEY??????? :biggrin:
> *


:yes:

I wasn't either.


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 14 2010, 05:33 PM~18309381
> *Klean 63  :thumbsup:
> *


I saw it.. nice work on it..


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 13 2010, 10:04 AM~18301445
> *
> 
> *






Everyone remember this is a FREE event!!! We will be giving out a lot of trophies and this will be a FAMILY event!! Please come out and show your support.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Aug 15 2010, 08:34 AM~18312552
> *Everyone remember this is a FREE event!!! We will be giving out a lot of trophies and this will be a FAMILY event!! Please come out and show your support.
> *


Yes sir...I'm definitely coming to support you guys 1st picnic. From Dallas to Ft. Worth me and my familia will be there!

GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE!


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 15 2010, 06:44 AM~18312567
> *Yes sir...I'm definitely coming to support you guys 1st picnic. From Dallas to Ft. Worth me and my familia will be there!
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE!
> *



Thanks for your support. Hey the regal is at the Irving Customs


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 15 2010, 08:44 AM~18312567
> *Yes sir...I'm definitely coming to support you guys 1st picnic. From Duncanville to Ft. Worth me and my familia will be there!
> 
> GOD BLESS YOU HOMIE!
> *


 :uh: fixed


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Aug 15 2010, 06:34 AM~18312552
> *Everyone remember this is a FREE event!!! We will be giving out a lot of trophies and this will be a FAMILY event!! Please come out and show your support.
> *


Ill be there homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Aug 15 2010, 08:51 AM~18312576
> *Thanks for your support. Hey the regal is at the Irving Customs
> *


Nice...I was getting ready to ask tambien.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 15 2010, 09:08 AM~18312624
> *:uh:  fixed
> *


:|


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

HEY RIDERS, I WOULD LIKE TO GET A COUNT OF PEOPLE THAT ARE GOING TO LAS VEGAS FOR THE SUPER SHOW. ADD YOUR NAME HERE.

ROOSTER


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 15 2010, 03:37 PM~18314529
> *HEY RIDERS, I WOULD LIKE TO GET A COUNT OF PEOPLE THAT ARE GOING TO LAS VEGAS FOR THE SUPER SHOW. ADD YOUR NAME HERE.
> 
> ROOSTER
> *


Who are you? you ride in Fort Worth?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2010, 02:49 PM~18314619
> *Who are you? you ride in Fort Worth?
> *



Dude dont you know!! You never question a rooster..they do what they do and do it well.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 15 2010, 02:37 PM~18314529
> *HEY RIDERS, I WOULD LIKE TO GET A COUNT OF PEOPLE THAT ARE GOING TO LAS VEGAS FOR THE SUPER SHOW. ADD YOUR NAME HERE.
> 
> ROOSTER
> *


I'm head to Vegas, minus my car... Good deals at most hotels due to decline tourist this year..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 14 2010, 06:51 PM~18310115
> *Hey guys Im lookin for a set of 72 spoke 13 inch d's..Wheels must be in perfect condition..If you have a lead on a set please hit me up..
> *


Contact Dayton wheels..


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

1995  I miss Gena Cide


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup J-Ray


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 15 2010, 05:08 PM~18315785
> *Sup J-Ray
> *


sup bro..how are things


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

It came out to be a good turn out! Thanks every1 for the support


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Aug 15 2010, 06:36 PM~18315600
> *1995  I miss Gena Cide
> 
> 
> ...


:0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I put Fort Worth under my skyline.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2010, 07:28 PM~18316275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2010, 06:28 PM~18316275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Juanito  

Sup B


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 15 2010, 01:37 PM~18314529
> *HEY RIDERS, I WOULD LIKE TO GET A COUNT OF PEOPLE THAT ARE GOING TO LAS VEGAS FOR THE SUPER SHOW. ADD YOUR NAME HERE.
> 
> ROOSTER
> *


I will be there!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 15 2010, 07:45 PM~18316432
> *Looks good Juanito
> 
> Sup B
> *


just got home was chillin with david and floyd at da show they were winning all the raffles lol and where were u at homie :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 15 2010, 06:53 PM~18316505
> *just got home was chillin with david and floyd at da show they were winning all the raffles lol and where were u at homie :biggrin:
> *


I was at work bro i have to work every Sunday  I hate workin sundays...... I talked to David when he was leavin and he said the Club raked it in :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco any pics from the show?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 15 2010, 08:45 PM~18316432
> *Looks good Juanito
> 
> Sup B
> *


Thanks homie. More work next week.


Spilt Ink for the quality work.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2010, 07:12 PM~18316675
> *Thanks homie. More work next week.
> Spilt Ink  for the quality work.
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise+Aug 15 2010, 07:24 PM~18315888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No Pics THis Time Homie... Just Went To The Car Wash Today.. I Had To Come Back Home And Work...


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 15 2010, 06:49 PM~18316473
> *I will be there!
> *


x2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 15 2010, 09:16 PM~18316722-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 13 2010, 12:34 PM~18302468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have never been a fan of Immortal Soldierz but that song made me a fan!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Good turn out today for the DJ Juan's benefit car wash.. Thanks to all who helped and came out in this very hot weather..

Thanks again from:
NEW WAVE - Latin Paradise - Yes Sir Down South Production..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 15 2010, 09:06 PM~18316632
> *Sup Loco any pics from the show?
> *


x817 post em up gente!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 15 2010, 09:30 PM~18316856
> *Good turn out today for the DJ Juan's benefit car wash.. Thanks to all who helped and came out in this very hot weather..
> 
> Thanks again from:
> ...


Pics from the car wash....the pozole and enchiladas were good...and so was the fresh lemonade. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Blazin Low


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 15 2010, 10:34 PM~18317492
> *Pics from the car wash....the pozole and enchiladas were good...and so was the fresh lemonade.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Congrats Gabby & Big David On There New Born Baby..*


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 05:20 AM~18319984
> *Congrats Gabby & Big David On There New Born Baby..
> *


Congrats Big David


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 07:20 AM~18319984
> *Congrats Gabby & Big David On There New Born Baby..
> *


x3


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 06:20 AM~18319984
> *Congrats Gabby & Big David On There New Born Baby..
> *


Congrats Big David :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 05:20 AM~18319984
> *Congrats Gabby & Big David On There New Born Baby..
> *


congrats to david and gaby :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 07:20 AM~18319984
> *CONGRATS BIG DAVID!!!!!!*


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 05:20 AM~18319984
> *Congrats Gabby & Big David On There New Born Baby..
> *


X817 :biggrin:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2010, 04:49 PM~18314619
> *Who are you? you ride in Fort Worth?
> *


Ill be moving to dallas, tx from Charlotte, nc very soon


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 15 2010, 04:37 PM~18314529
> *HEY RIDERS, I WOULD LIKE TO GET A COUNT OF PEOPLE THAT ARE GOING TO LAS VEGAS FOR THE SUPER SHOW. ADD YOUR NAME HERE.
> 
> ROOSTER
> ...


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 15 2010, 04:37 PM~18314529
> *HEY RIDERS, I WOULD LIKE TO GET A COUNT OF PEOPLE THAT ARE GOING TO LAS VEGAS FOR THE SUPER SHOW. ADD YOUR NAME HERE.
> 
> ROOSTER
> ...


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 16 2010, 11:58 AM~18320911
> *
> Homie Styln
> Texas Massacre
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 16 2010, 09:54 AM~18320888
> *Ill be moving to dallas, tx from Charlotte, nc very soon
> *



Dallas is like another state compaired to fortworth..Its a much tighter group in fortworth..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 16 2010, 11:04 AM~18320972
> *Dallas is like another state compaired to fortworth..Its a much tighter group in fortworth..
> *


  NO DRAMA. *Not saying * that D Town is full or Drama but we here in the Funk look out for one another no matter what club


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2010, 10:25 AM~18321165
> *  NO DRAMA. Not saying  that D Town is full or Drama but we here in the Funk look out for one another no matter what club
> *



Hey man Ive lived in both places..not starting drama just speaking the truth..You couldnt pay me to live in dallas..Im not refering to clubs either..Im talking in generial.


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2010, 11:25 AM~18321165
> *  NO DRAMA. Not saying  that D Town is full or Drama but we here in the Funk look out for one another no matter what club
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

any pics from street life car show????????? Didnt get a chance to make it..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:wow: TROOF!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 16 2010, 10:48 AM~18321354
> *Hey man Ive lived in both places..not starting drama just speaking the truth..You couldnt pay me to live in dallas..Im not refering to clubs either..Im talking in generial.
> *


Arlington is the All American city, lies between Ft Worth and Dallas.. 20 minutes in either direction.. Good stuff goes on at both ends of the metroplex and were right in the middle...

Arlington is Home to:
Cowboys
Texas Rangers
Six Flags
Hurricaine Harbor
National PBA museum (Pro Bowling Assoc.)
:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 06:20 AM~18319984
> *Congrats Gabby & Big David On There New Born Baby..
> *


A new addition to the lowriding scene.. Congrats to my friends David & Gabby..
God gives us no Greater gift in this world then our children, nothing you will ever own will be a valuable and them... So take care of them and cherish them and thank God everyday for them... 

Sincerely: Homie John


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 16 2010, 12:04 PM~18321508
> *Arlington is the All American city, lies between Ft Worth and Dallas.. 20 minutes in either direction.. Good stuff goes on at both ends of the metroplex and were right in the middle...
> 
> Arlington is Home to:
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2010, 11:25 AM~18321165
> *  NO DRAMA. Not saying  that D Town is full or Drama but we here in the Funk look out for one another no matter what club
> *


DALLAS DOES TOO HOMIES... I KNOW NO MATTER WHAT SITUATION IM IN, I KNOW THERE ARE VATOS IN DALLAS AND IN FORT WORTH THAT WILL COME OUT TO HELP. MY HEART IS IN D-TOWN, GOT IT TATTED, BUT GOT THE SAME LOVE FOR THE WHOLE METROPLEX... 

WHERE DOES ALL THIS DALLAS - FORT WORTH SHIT TALK COME FROM???????? NEVER HEAR DALLAS PEEPS TALK DOWN ON FOROS... EXCEPT "IT WAS TOO FAR TO DRIVE" :uh: :uh: 

BUT I'VE SEEN MORE THAN A COUPLE TIMES ON THIS THREAD WERE SOMEONE SAYS, AND I QUOTE... "FUCK DALLAS" :wow:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats to David & Gaby on the new addition to the family!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 16 2010, 12:04 PM~18321508
> *Arlington is the All American city, lies between Ft Worth and Dallas.. 20 minutes in either direction.. Good stuff goes on at both ends of the metroplex and were right in the middle...
> 
> Arlington is Home to:
> ...


I DON'T KNOW BOUT ALL THAT BOWLING SHIT THERE JOHN... :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 16 2010, 12:20 PM~18321629
> *DALLAS DOES TOO HOMIES... I KNOW NO MATTER WHAT SITUATION IM IN, I KNOW THERE ARE VATOS IN DALLAS AND IN FORT WORTH THAT WILL COME OUT TO HELP. MY HEART IS IN D-TOWN, GOT IT TATTED, BUT GOT THE SAME LOVE FOR THE WHOLE METROPLEX...
> 
> WHERE DOES ALL THIS DALLAS - FORT WORTH SHIT TALK COME FROM???????? NEVER HEAR DALLAS PEEPS TALK DOWN ON FOROS... EXCEPT "IT WAS TOO FAR TO DRIVE" :uh:  :uh:
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I think the hostility comes from that comment alone!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 16 2010, 12:23 PM~18321650
> *:wow:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I think the hostility comes from that comment alone!!
> *


I DONT THINK SO... BUT I KNOW IT SET YOU OFF... :biggrin: 

MY DAD LIVES IN FOROS AND HE ALWAYS TOLD ME THE PEEPS IN FOROS DIDNT LIKE THE PEEPS FROM DALLAS. :dunno: :dunno: 

I SPENT MOST OF MY GROWING UP IN DALLAS... BUT MAN I LIVED IN FOROS, IRVING, CARROLLTON, FARMERS BRANCH & LEWISVILLE. GUESS THATS WHY I GOT SO MUCH LOVE FOR THE WHOLE DFW, BUT MAN, PEEPS AINT NO DIFFERENT ANYWHERE YOU GO... YOU SEE THE SAME SHIT EVERYWHERE...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 16 2010, 11:04 AM~18320972
> *Dallas is like another state compaired to fortworth..Its a much tighter group in fortworth..
> *


DEPENDS ON WHICH GROUP... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Girl....</span></span>* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 16 2010, 10:54 AM~18320888
> *Ill be moving to dallas, tx from Charlotte, nc very soon
> *


*Dats Cool Rooster... Anytime You Need Anything Hit Me Up I'll Try To Help You Out Anyway I Can... *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 16 2010, 12:04 PM~18321508
> *Arlington is the All American city, lies between Ft Worth and Dallas.. 20 minutes in either direction.. Good stuff goes on at both ends of the metroplex and were right in the middle...
> 
> Arlington is Home to:
> ...


 *Arlington Does Have Some Cool Stuff Popin Off... *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 01:02 PM~18322040
> *Girl....</span></span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  Congrats


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 11:02 AM~18322040
> *Girl....</span></span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CONGRATS LOCO!


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 01:02 PM~18322040
> *Girl....</span></span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


baby girl 61!!! congrats homie!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Big Homies..... Im A Happy Camper... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 12:02 PM~18322040
> *Girl....</span></span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



congrats!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 01:02 PM~18322040
> *Girl....</span></span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 01:02 PM~18322040
> *HELL YEA!!!!! NOTHIN BETTER THAN HAVIN A LIL DADDY'S GIRL!!!!!!
> 
> CONGRATS HOMIE!!!!*


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

congrats Alex


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

David congats


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 01:02 PM~18322040
> *Girl....</span></span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Congratulations to you and your wife.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 16 2010, 12:20 PM~18321634
> *Congrats to David & Gaby on the new addition to the family!!
> *


 X 2


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 07:20 AM~18319984
> *<span style=\'color:#ff1493\'>CONGRATS AGAIN LOCO! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 15 2010, 08:28 PM~18316275
> *
> 
> 
> ...







:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 01:02 PM~18322040
> *Girl....</span></span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats Loco! Its a whole different world when u have a baby girl in ur life. Congrats homie!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 16 2010, 02:42 PM~18322994
> *Congrats Loco! Its a whole different world when u have a baby girl in ur life.  Congrats homie!
> *


You gotta fight them lil boys off? My nieces are 13-14 and I hate lil boys right now.


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

got my regal for sale any body up for a project car hit me up all origl. and runs body is ok.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2010, 02:50 PM~18323078
> *You gotta fight them lil boys off? My nieces are 13-14 and I hate lil boys right now.
> *



Yessir! My oldest is goin into high school this year and I'm pullin my hair out! Jus hope she has remembered all the things I've tried to teach her.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Mike$ How you been Homie


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 16 2010, 03:16 PM~18323311
> *Yessir! My oldest is goin into high school this year and I'm pullin my hair out!  Jus hope she has remembered all the things I've tried to teach her.
> *


 :0 










:run: 

dont worry gangsta mike...you raising some good kids!   :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 12:02 PM~18322040
> *Girl....</span></span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Felicidadez!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 16 2010, 03:20 PM~18323357
> *:0
> :run:
> 
> ...


Thx Isela! We tryin. Lorena deserves a lot of credit. She is a great mother.




Sup Matt! Not much homie. jus got bk from vacation and back to work now. How u doin?


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

QUOTE(Loco 61 @ Aug 16 2010, 01:02 PM) 
Just Found Out A Couple Hours Ago  My Wife And I Are Having A Girl....     



Congratulations to you and your wife.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89+Aug 16 2010, 03:15 PM~18323307-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :nosad: :ninja: :guns: 

Good Luck


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2010, 03:20 PM~18323940
> *How much I need a daily? :biggrin:
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :nosad:  :ninja:  :guns:
> 
> ...


650 juan its got tags to date


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2010, 02:50 PM~18323078
> *You gotta fight them lil boys off? My nieces are 13-14 and I hate lil boys right now.
> *


MINE IS 15... :angry: :machinegun: :guns: :around: :around: :banghead: :banghead: :rant: :rant: :run: :run: :run:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Aug 16 2010, 04:32 PM~18324084
> *650 juan its got tags to date
> *


Will it make a good daily?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Aug 16 2010, 02:56 PM~18323733
> *QUOTE(Loco 61 @ Aug 16 2010, 01:02 PM)
> Just Found Out A Couple Hours Ago  My Wife And I Are Having A Girl....
> Congratulations to you and your wife.
> *


Congrat's homie...


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2010, 03:49 PM~18324270
> *Will it make a good daily?
> *


u can check it out if u want


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 16 2010, 02:16 PM~18323311
> *Yessir! My oldest is goin into high school this year and I'm pullin my hair out!  Jus hope she has remembered all the things I've tried to teach her.
> *


I'm sure she has a good head on her shoulders homie and you've raised your kids right so don't sweat it homie..  Just tell them boy's we'll beat there asses if they do'nt don't behave... :wow:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 01:02 PM~18322040
> *Girl....</span></span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congratulations "Lucky61" ive always wanted a girl but no luck and i aint trying no more uffin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 16 2010, 04:59 PM~18324379
> *I'm sure she has a good head on her shoulders homie and you've raised your kids right so don't sweat it homie..  Just tell them boy's we'll beat there asses if they do'nt don't behave... :wow:
> *



Thx John. And u got that right!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Went to school with this chick.


----------



## skidz (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 01:02 PM~18322040
> *Girl....</span></span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


congratulations, time to get a shotgun


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 16 2010, 03:35 PM~18323501
> *Thx Isela! We tryin. Lorena deserves a lot of credit. She is a great mother.
> Sup Matt! Not much homie. jus got bk from vacation and back to work now.  How u doin?
> *



:yes: 


:thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2010, 12:25 PM~18321165
> *  NO DRAMA. Not saying  that D Town is full or Drama but we here in the Funk look out for one another no matter what club
> *


I like to hear that :thumbsup:


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 02:03 PM~18322055
> *Dats Cool Rooster... Anytime You Need Anything Hit Me Up I'll Try To Help You Out Anyway I Can...
> *


10-4 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Aug 16 2010, 03:15 PM~18323307
> *got my regal for sale any body up for a project car hit me up all origl. and runs body is ok.
> *


got any pics?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats to big david and loco 61. Sounds like we like to make babys in the d.f.dub!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 16 2010, 04:33 PM~18324106
> *MINE IS 15... :angry:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :around:  :around:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :rant:  :rant:  :run:  :run:  :run:
> *


x2


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 01:02 PM~18322040
> *Girl....</span></span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congratulations Alex!!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 11:02 AM~18322040
> *Girl....</span></span> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats I am sure your wife is ready for another girl in the house


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by skidz_@Aug 16 2010, 06:49 PM~18326731
> *congratulations, time to get a shotgun
> *


Alex has that AK ready when those boys try and come over he will be there cleaning his gun!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 16 2010, 10:04 AM~18321508
> *Arlington is the All American city, lies between Ft Worth and Dallas.. 20 minutes in either direction.. Good stuff goes on at both ends of the metroplex and were right in the middle...
> 
> Arlington is Home to:
> ...


All this in a small city is why I would never live in Arlington good place to vist but not to stay. 
PBA??????????


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 16 2010, 07:38 PM~18328138
> *All this in a small city is why I would never live in Arlington good place to vist but not to stay.
> PBA??????????
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 16 2010, 10:38 PM~18328138
> *All this in a small city is why I would never live in Arlington good place to vist but not to stay.
> PBA??????????
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Speaking of ak's why dont we have a dfw get together and slang some lead..??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> congrats!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:





> :thumbsup:





> Lets Do It. I Havent Shot Mine In A Min. Dont You Have A Place In SpringTown?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 10:49 PM~18329124
> *Lets Do It. I Havent Shot Mine In A Min.  Dont You Have A Place In SpringTown?
> *



yea Ive got a place to shoot ..Id have to get permission to bring others on the propperty. a couple extra folks is ok but I dont know about a bunch of people..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 17 2010, 04:57 AM~18330495
> *Good morning everyone!!!
> *


Wut up MONEY :biggrin: How you been


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 07:20 AM~18319984
> *thanks homies :biggrin:*


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

<span style='color:blue'>


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 16 2010, 01:02 PM~18322040
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>Congrats Homie !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 17 2010, 08:36 AM~18330859
> *
> Congrats Homie !
> Haveing my 2nd Baby Booy in Mid Oct.
> ...



Monsta. LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Aug 17 2010, 12:48 AM~18329664-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks David... Congrats To You And Your Wife As Well... 

LOL Try One More Time You Might Hit The JackPot... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 17 2010, 08:18 AM~18330807
> *Wut up MONEY  :biggrin: How you been
> *



Sup Tomas! I've been good! Was on vacation last week. Back to grind this week. Since my kids goin bk to school this week they have dentist appts and dr's visits this week. its non stop bro! How u been?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 17 2010, 09:03 AM~18330985
> *
> Thanks David... Congrats To You And Your Wife As Well...
> 
> ...



Im thinking real hard about closeing shop Homie.... :wow: 

Enjoy your lil Girl.... she was God Sent.......


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 17 2010, 08:03 AM~18330985
> *Let Me Know...
> Wuzzzzzzzzzzz UP Mike... Whats The Plan For This Weekend?
> Thanks David... Congrats To You And Your Wife As Well...
> ...



when ever dude..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 16 2010, 01:35 PM~18323501
> *Thx Isela! We tryin. Lorena deserves a lot of credit. She is a great mother.
> Sup Matt! Not much homie. jus got bk from vacation and back to work now.  How u doin?
> *


Just been workin Homie how was the vacation?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 17 2010, 09:54 AM~18331259
> *Just been workin Homie how was the vacation?
> *


It was really good! We went to S.Padre for a few days. Took the family snorkeling offshore. Ans then we went to Sea World for a couple of days then we went to THE ALAMO! It was our first family vacation. Kids really enjoyed it. I'm already plannin for next year :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 17 2010, 09:26 AM~18331117
> *Im thinking real hard about closeing shop Homie....  :wow:
> 
> Enjoy your lil Girl....  she was God Sent.......
> *



Thanks...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 16 2010, 09:38 PM~18328138
> *All this in a small city is why I would never live in Arlington good place to vist but not to stay.
> PBA??????????
> *


You must have never driven from one end of Arlington to the other. 49th largest city in the US, 7th in Texas..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 16 2010, 07:36 PM~18326585
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This may be personal, but did you hit it.. :dunno: :naughty:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 17 2010, 11:37 AM~18332048
> *This may be personal, but did you hit it.. :dunno:  :naughty:
> *


Juan Tapped Dat?? :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 17 2010, 11:37 AM~18332048
> *This may be personal, but did you hit it.. :dunno:  :naughty:
> *


I wish :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 17 2010, 11:50 AM~18332152
> *Juan Tapped Dat??  :0
> *


Dog if I got that I would tell you every time I saw you. :biggrin: But dont go spreadin false rumors though. She is a homie and this is the WWW


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 17 2010, 09:30 AM~18331144
> *when ever dude..
> *


  They Have Any Hogs???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, juangotti, $CHARLIE BOY$


Sup Homies... ?


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 17 2010, 10:00 AM~18332201
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, juangotti, $CHARLIE BOY$
> Sup Homies... ?
> *


sup homie what good... congrat on the baby girl ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 17 2010, 12:08 PM~18332257
> *sup homie what good... congrat on the baby girl ...
> *



Thanks Homie... Just Here At Work.. What You Up To?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 17 2010, 10:59 AM~18332198
> * They Have Any Hogs???
> *



Many tracks but ive never seen one.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 17 2010, 09:03 AM~18330985
> *
> Wuzzzzzzzzzzz UP Mike... Whats The Plan For This Weekend?
> 
> *



Sup Mr. Alex! Jus tryin to get all these dr. and dentist appts out of the way before school starts. Busy day today. I also have to take mija to freshman orientation later. Then I go to work tonite. Are you goin to the 97.9 show?


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 17 2010, 10:11 AM~18332280
> *Thanks Homie... Just Here At Work.. What You Up To?
> *


CHILLIN... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:run:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

A Texan is drinking in a Louisiana bar when he gets a call on his cell
phone. He orders drinks for everybody in the bar as he announces his wife has just
produced a baby boy weighing 20 pounds. Nobody can believe that any new baby can weigh in at 20 pounds, but the Texan just shrugs, "That's about average in Texas, folks. . .like I said, my boy's a typical Texas baby boy." Two weeks later the Texan returns to the bar. The bartender says, "Say, you're the father of the baby that weighed 20 pounds at birth, aren't you? Everybody's been making bets about how big he'd be in two weeks. So how much does he weigh now?" The proud father answers, "Seventeen pounds." The bartender is puzzled and concerned. "What happened? He was 20 pounds the day he was born." The Texas father takes a slow swig from his beer, wipes his lips on his shirt sleeve, leans into the bartender and proudly says, "Had him circumcised."
God Bless Texas !!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Aug 17 2010, 12:29 PM~18332448-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 17 2010, 02:40 PM~18333540
> *I like To hunt THose Hogs... :biggrin:  Killed One acouple Years Back Near Tyler Tx..
> I Hear You Mike Sounds Like you May Need Another Vacation...  On The 979 Show I Have A Ticket From Last Time Not Sure If Ima Go Or Not.. Might Have To Work..
> :0
> *


lemme get them tickets


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2010, 11:58 AM~18332192
> *Dog if I got that I would tell you every time I saw you.  :biggrin:  But dont go spreadin false rumors though. She is a homie and this is the WWW
> *


Fort worth??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 17 2010, 03:14 PM~18333876
> *Fort worth??
> *


yeah. Went to middle school and part of high school together

Trimble Tech


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 17 2010, 07:06 AM~18331012
> *Sup Tomas!  I've been good! Was on vacation last week. Back to grind this week.  Since my kids goin bk to school this week they  have dentist appts  and dr's visits this week. its non stop bro! How u been?
> *


been good just working on the rides and making it to the shows you ready for the 97.9 show looks like its going to be good :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 17 2010, 05:31 PM~18335001
> *been good just working on the rides and making it to the shows you ready for the 97.9 show looks like its going to be good  :biggrin:
> *



Naw I'm not goin to the show.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Que onda homies! eldog BIG JG


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 17 2010, 08:07 PM~18336595
> *Que onda homies! eldog BIG JG
> *


  

----------------------------------------------------------------------
















I still sell jerseys Lemme know what you want. I will take orders and you can pay when they arrive. dont B.S. me though. I aint tryna track no one down when your jersey comes in. you aint got the paper. dont order. Hook ups on large orders. like 1 each for your whole fam. double stitched hi quality. I aint given them away so dont ask.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2010, 03:53 PM~18334186
> *yeah. Went to middle school and part of high school together
> 
> Trimble Tech
> *


Looks like someone that works at the north


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 17 2010, 08:44 PM~18336959
> *Looks like someone that works at the north
> *


She prolly do dog. I aint been there. :happysad: 


When we going?


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2010, 08:59 PM~18337101
> *She prolly do dog.  I aint been there.  :happysad:
> X2</span> :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2010, 08:16 PM~18336689
> *
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


YOU GOT BIG DOG SIZES?????????? HOW MUCH??????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 17 2010, 09:13 PM~18337214
> *YOU GOT BIG DOG SIZES?????????? HOW MUCH??????
> *


only up to 2x
60 each but discounts if you order 3


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 17 2010, 09:36 PM~18337452
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Whats Up Oscar


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Aug 17 2010, 08:59 PM~18337101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tomorrow


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 17 2010, 10:32 PM~18338081
> *tomorrow
> *


no monies then.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Good morning loco :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 17 2010, 06:07 PM~18336595
> *Que onda homies! eldog BIG JG
> *


Que onda Bennie :biggrin: 

Morning Foros


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Texas Gold Plater


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 18 2010, 08:40 AM~18341281
> * Good morning loco :biggrin:
> *


Chillin Jesse.. You Going To The Show This Sunday??? Hey Who Wants To Roll To The 97.9 Hop At Torres Empire Shop On Saturday Night... We Should All Get Together ANd Roll Up There... Show up In Full Force..????


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 18 2010, 11:08 AM~18342187
> *Chillin Jesse.. You Going To The Show This Sunday???  Hey Who Wants To Roll To The 97.9 Hop At Torres Empire Shop On Saturday Night... We Should All Get Together ANd Roll Up There... Show up In Full Force..????
> *



I'm in, were we going to meet?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 18 2010, 11:08 AM~18342187
> *Chillin Jesse.. You Going To The Show This Sunday???  Hey Who Wants To Roll To The 97.9 Hop At Torres Empire Shop On Saturday Night... We Should All Get Together ANd Roll Up There... Show up In Full Force..????
> *


Im down.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 18 2010, 11:08 AM~18342187
> *Chillin Jesse.. You Going To The Show This Sunday???  Hey Who Wants To Roll To The 97.9 Hop At Torres Empire Shop On Saturday Night... We Should All Get Together ANd Roll Up There... Show up In Full Force..????
> *


We gonna go early... might take a couple cars but if you aint there early you parking in the feild... and byob!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 18 2010, 11:13 AM~18342224
> *I'm in, were we going to meet?
> *


we need to get the caprice ready... :0 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 18 2010, 09:08 AM~18342187
> *Chillin Jesse.. You Going To The Show This Sunday???  Hey Who Wants To Roll To The 97.9 Hop At Torres Empire Shop On Saturday Night... We Should All Get Together ANd Roll Up There... Show up In Full Force..????
> *


What time???


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2010, 12:53 PM~18334186
> *yeah. Went to middle school and part of high school together
> 
> Trimble Tech
> *



TECH always had sum bad bitches.... :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 18 2010, 01:24 PM~18343285
> *TECH always had sum bad bitches.... :biggrin:
> *


I only went there for part of my freshman year but the ratio for male to femail was like 1 male for every 3 females. :wow:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 18 2010, 09:08 AM~18342187
> *Chillin Jesse.. You Going To The Show This Sunday???  Hey Who Wants To Roll To The 97.9 Hop At Torres Empire Shop On Saturday Night... We Should All Get Together ANd Roll Up There... Show up In Full Force..????
> *


I have to work this weekend


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Aug 18 2010, 11:13 AM~18342224-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 18 2010, 10:08 AM~18342187
> *Chillin Jesse.. You Going To The Show This Sunday???  Hey Who Wants To Roll To The 97.9 Hop At Torres Empire Shop On Saturday Night... We Should All Get Together ANd Roll Up There... Show up In Full Force..????
> *


im in lets do it :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2010, 01:53 PM~18343482
> *I only went there for part of my freshman year but the ratio for male to femail was like 1 male for every 3 females.  :wow:
> *


I went to North Side High , Castleberry High, Trimble Tech, Arlington Heights, Metro, Home School I was a little rascal in my prime time! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 18 2010, 06:31 PM~18345940
> *I went to North Side High , Castleberry High, Trimble Tech, Arlington Heights, Metro, Home School I was a little rascal in my prime time! :biggrin:
> *


I went to 

Tech
Heights
and graduated from Can


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 18 2010, 11:24 AM~18343285
> *TECH always had sum bad bitches.... :biggrin:
> *


Then why were yall allways at Paschal?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2010, 04:40 PM~18346014
> *I went to
> 
> Tech
> ...


CASTLEBERRY High then I got kicked out then I went to REACH High School We're I dropped out my junior year


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 17 2010, 09:18 PM~18337938
> *Whats Up Oscar
> *


que paso Juan :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 18 2010, 07:50 AM~18341627
> *Sup Texas Gold Plater
> *


whats up homie hows the ride coming im here working on these dam diesel trucks  and dam its to hot but thats how it is :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 18 2010, 07:25 PM~18346396
> *que paso Juan  :biggrin:
> *


sup dog.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 18 2010, 04:44 PM~18346047
> *Then why were yall allways at Paschal?
> *


co-sign

Come on turtle you knw it as at PHS :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 



>


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

check my feedback. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=482475&st=0
Dude in Abilene bought 2 jerseys from me.No problems.


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 18 2010, 10:22 PM~18348226
> *whats up jesse how you been
> *


Hey Thomas, I've been good. You staying cool?  I know it's been hot. I was cruisin' around Monday and it was so hot I couldn't believe it. Find some shade Homie and stay cool.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 18 2010, 11:04 PM~18348721
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: GET MY SIZE :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

CLASS OF 01 MY MESSKINS :biggrin:


----------



## joeferia (Aug 19, 2010)

what it do...this is joeferia @ swaggers creations in ft. worth chill'n wit my boy danny from d shop. what it do funky town..!!!!! let me know what im good for , i'll be post'n up sum pic's soon.. cum'n soon...... :biggrin: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 18 2010, 09:28 PM~18349043
> *Hey Thomas, I've been good. You staying cool?  I know it's been hot. I was cruisin' around Monday and it was so hot I couldn't believe it. Find some shade Homie and stay cool.
> *


i heard that got to stay cool you going to the show this weekend homie


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

ROLL CALL: 

Alex/Dre/Oscar/Carlos,

You guys down to hit up the yards on saturday?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 19 2010, 07:49 AM~18350773
> *ROLL CALL:
> 
> Alex/Dre/Oscar/Carlos,
> ...


  I gotta set up at 97.9 then we have a birthday party then a quince!! My Saturday is booked!! Im down for next week tho!! :happysad:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 19 2010, 07:06 AM~18350818
> * I gotta set up at 97.9 then we have a birthday party then a quince!! My Saturday is booked!! Im down for next week tho!!  :happysad:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Aug 18 2010, 06:40 PM~18346014-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets Do It Early... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 19 2010, 07:28 AM~18350883
> *
> Lets Do It Early... :biggrin:
> *


i'm down..... 6:00 ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 19 2010, 08:37 AM~18350901
> *i'm down..... 6:00 ?
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 19 2010, 12:02 AM~18349377
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: GET MY SIZE :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


I cant.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

scratch I have to work.


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by majestix61_@Aug 18 2010, 09:43 AM~18341567
> *Que onda Carlitos?
> 
> By the way Everybody... All of my polishing and chroming went through my boy Carlos.  Hit him up!  Nothing but quality work!!!!!!  Gracias por todo Carlitos!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Aug 19 2010, 09:01 AM~18351032
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 































*SUNDAY*








​


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 19 2010, 12:44 AM~18349691
> *i heard that got to stay cool you going to the show this weekend homie
> *


If I find some tickets I might make a cameo. :0

But not pulling out the Regal until I get some work done on it. :nicoderm:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 19 2010, 08:28 AM~18350883
> *Where Can I Get One Of Those???  :wow:
> *


Big E from Dallas Lowriders is the one putting those out. I think Sonic or maybe at the DL picnic next weekend?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 19 2010, 09:19 AM~18351123
> *Big E from Dallas Lowriders is the one putting those out. I think Sonic or maybe at the DL picnic next weekend?
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 18 2010, 04:31 PM~18345940
> *I went to North Side High , Castleberry High, Trimble Tech, Arlington Heights, Metro, Home School I was a little rascal in my prime time! :biggrin:
> *


I went to Eastern Hills got kicked out then to Casata then had my first lil one and left school to start workin.....


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Carlos Polishing_@Aug 19 2010, 07:01 AM~18351032
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*CAR WASH @ THE MCDONALDS OFF 121 AND BEACH THIS SATURDAY. COME BY AND SUPPORT THE RIVERSIDE PEEWEE FOOTBALL TEAM!*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 19 2010, 07:49 AM~18350773
> *ROLL CALL:
> 
> Alex/Dre/Oscar/Carlos,
> ...


I will want to go but I am going to pick up another rag top out in Denton!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 19 2010, 09:34 AM~18351650
> *I will want to go but I am going to pick up another rag top out in Denton!
> *


need help ?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2010, 10:16 AM~18351499
> *CAR WASH @ THE MCDONALDS OFF 121 AND BEACH THIS SATURDAY. COME BY AND SUPPORT THE RIVERSIDE PEEWEE FOOTBALL TEAM!
> *



 Do You Know Anyone On The Team?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 19 2010, 08:34 AM~18351650
> *I will want to go but I am going to pick up another rag top out in Denton!
> *


Weres my 79 at Brotha??????


:biggrin: 


Let me know if you need some help Homie


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 19 2010, 08:28 AM~18350883
> *
> Where Can I Get One Of Those???  :wow:
> *


SAID HE WOULD HAVE THEM AT THE 97.9 SHOW AND THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 19 2010, 11:06 AM~18351896
> *  Do You Know Anyone On The Team?
> *


Our nephew plays for Riverside Eagles I believe he is on the Senior Eagles!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 19 2010, 11:25 AM~18352028
> *Our nephew plays for Riverside Eagles I believe he is on the Senior Eagles!!
> *


x2 My brother Thomas asked me to post it up in hopes to get people to come out and support.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Need some help here.. Sat is the shine n show at the Inspiring Temple of Praise.
It's health fair but the lady (Amanda) would like to have some lowrider/custom cars out there for the kids to see. Lot's of family activity going on. She would like to have about 5-10 cars.. She request that we be there at 9am..

2010 E. Lancaster: Inspiring Temple of Praise
Direction: I-30 exit Riverside Dr, go south to Lancaster, make a left 3 blocks down on left hand side, across from Salvation Army building..

If you can please get a few people to come out for 2-3 hours I would greatly appreciate it... Please contact me and let me know if you can help me with this community event..

Homie John 469-735-0502


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 19 2010, 11:25 AM~18352028
> *Our nephew plays for Riverside Eagles I believe he is on the Senior Eagles!!
> *


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

*Just a reminder LATIN FLAVOR EXPLOSION 9/5/10...is only 3 weeks away...BUY your $15 pre-sale tickets now @ 
A&mCustoms 3409 South Grove St Ft Worth Tx 76110....or Straight Edge 3720 Hemphil St !!!!!!!!!!!!!









DON'T FORGET ABOUT SEPT 17,18,19








*​


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, A&mCustoms, $Money Mike$


:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 19 2010, 12:01 PM~18352342
> *Need some help here.. Sat is the shine n show at the Inspiring Temple of Praise.
> It's health fair but the lady (Amanda) would like to have some lowrider/custom cars out there for the kids to see. Lot's of family activity going on. She would like to have about 5-10 cars.. She request that we be there at 9am..
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

If you have a facebook please add the ULC official page.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2010, 02:45 PM~18353663
> *If you have a facebook please add the ULC official page.
> *


http://www.facebook.com/album.php?profile=...100001520551108


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

they were sold to me but they fukin broke...make offers someone :uh:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 19 2010, 04:15 PM~18354393
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nah Im good. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2010, 02:45 PM~18353663
> *If you have a facebook please add the ULC official page.
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2010, 04:21 PM~18354441
> *Nah Im good.  :biggrin:
> *




















what about now juan?? :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: fortworthmex, Loco 61
whats up Mr AleX


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2010, 02:45 PM~18353663
> *If you have a facebook please add the ULC official page.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

3 Members: fortworthmex, sixty7imp, Macias

whats up buddies :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 19 2010, 04:38 PM~18354588
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: fortworthmex, Loco 61
> whats up Mr AleX
> *



Chillin.. You Gonna Watch The Hop On Saturday?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Aug 19 2010, 07:49 AM~18350773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

Macias :wave:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61, Macias


What it do Homies!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 19 2010, 04:46 PM~18354671
> *Chillin.. You Gonna Watch The Hop On Saturday?
> *


i dont know where at but yeah..what time yall leaving??


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 19 2010, 04:33 PM~18354557
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How Much? :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 19 2010, 06:49 AM~18350773
> *ROLL CALL:
> 
> Alex/Dre/Oscar/Carlos,
> ...


im in :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 18 2010, 03:44 PM~18346047
> *Then why were yall allways at Paschal?
> *


to pick up more hoes cause u guys didnt have cars... lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 19 2010, 03:47 PM~18354682
> *Macias :wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 que paso big david!!!!!OH DAMN i look ugly!!!!!! congratulations on the new blessin homie!!!! :wave:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 19 2010, 03:42 PM~18354637
> *3 Members: fortworthmex, sixty7imp, Macias
> 
> whats up buddies :biggrin:
> *


que pajo camarada?! que onda contigo???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Aug 19 2010, 06:38 PM~18355485
> *que pajo camarada?! que onda contigo???
> *


kikin back chillaxing drinkin a cold one :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 19 2010, 05:31 PM~18354955
> *How Much? :biggrin:
> *


just got em for $36.50


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 19 2010, 06:37 PM~18355467
> *to pick up more hoes cause u guys didnt have cars... lmao :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 19 2010, 08:08 PM~18356157
> *just got em for $36.50
> *


:h5:

I paid way to much for my whole kit.

close to 5...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 19 2010, 04:37 PM~18355467
> *to pick up more hoes cause u guys didnt have cars... lmao :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joeferia_@Aug 19 2010, 12:44 AM~18349688
> *what it do...this is joeferia @ swaggers creations in ft. worth chill'n wit my boy danny from d shop. what it do funky town..!!!!! let me know what im good for , i'll be post'n up sum pic's soon..  cum'n soon...... :biggrin:  :420:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up vato..this that fool that was helpin danny move the 61's remember??  :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 19 2010, 04:53 PM~18354726
> *i dont know where at but yeah..what time yall leaving??
> *


7?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 19 2010, 10:50 AM~18351766
> *need help ?
> *


 Thanks bro but I have my crew ready will post pic when i get off the trailer.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 19 2010, 11:16 AM~18351966
> *Weres my 79 at Brotha??????
> :biggrin:
> Let me know if you need some help Homie
> *


At my casa ready for you to pick up bro! show me the feria and its yours loco huero.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeferia_@Aug 19 2010, 12:44 AM~18349688
> *what it do...this is joeferia @ swaggers creations in ft. worth chill'n wit my boy danny from d shop. what it do funky town..!!!!! let me know what im good for , i'll be post'n up sum pic's soon..  cum'n soon...... :biggrin:  :420:  :biggrin:
> *



Wassup Joe! Good to see u on here!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 19 2010, 05:56 PM~18356554
> *:roflmao:
> *


lol i member the time whn me and ur bro went rolling on july 4th in the buick,... lol you ****** would always go to pulidos for the hook up and big tex would always ask me to sell him my lowrider bike. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 18 2010, 01:24 PM~18343285
> *TECH always had sum bad bitches.... :biggrin:
> *


Wassup vato ! How's it lookin on those rockers???


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: my wife is due any day and wont be leaving the house this weekend our new baby boy will be here this monday for sure... so come by this weekend... :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 19 2010, 11:04 PM~18357680
> *:uh: my wife is due any day and wont be leaving the house this weekend our new baby boy will be here this monday for sure... so come by this weekend... :biggrin:
> *



CONGRATS BIG HOMIE!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 19 2010, 08:06 PM~18357697
> *
> CONGRATS BIG HOMIE!!!!
> *


thnk big dawg...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 19 2010, 11:04 PM~18357680
> *:uh: my wife is due any day and wont be leaving the house this weekend our new baby boy will be here this monday for sure... so come by this weekend... :biggrin:
> *



Congratulations ! ! ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 19 2010, 10:04 PM~18357680
> *:uh: my wife is due any day and wont be leaving the house this weekend our new baby boy will be here this monday for sure... so come by this weekend... :biggrin:
> *


That's Great homie.. Take good care of that boy..


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 20 2010, 12:10 AM~18358470
> *That's Great homie.. Take good care of that boy..
> *



x2 congratulations Homie!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 19 2010, 11:04 PM~18357680
> *:uh: my wife is due any day and wont be leaving the house this weekend our new baby boy will be here this monday for sure... so come by this weekend... :biggrin:
> *



*Congrats Bro.... *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*TGIF!!!*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Aug 19 2010, 05:25 PM~18355355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2010, 07:19 AM~18360352
> *TGIF!!!
> *


hell yeah


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2010, 08:19 AM~18360352
> *TGIF!!!
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

* ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *




> _Originally posted by lone star+Aug 19 2010, 04:20 PM~18354436-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2010, 07:19 AM~18360352
> *TGIF!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jul 28 2010, 05:18 AM~18161767
> *...........
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Need some help here.. Sat is the shine n show at the Inspiring Temple of Praise.
> It's health fair but the lady (Amanda) would like to have some lowrider/custom cars out there for the kids to see. Lot's of family activity going on. She would like to have about 5-10 cars.. She request that we be there at 9am..
> 
> 2010 E. Lancaster: Inspiring Temple of Praise
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

thnks to all the congrats about the baby... this is our 6th one... 4 boys 2 girls... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 20 2010, 10:15 AM~18361086
> *thnks to all the congrats about the baby... this is our 6th one... 4 boys 2 girls...  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: Get You A TV In Every Room... :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 19 2010, 08:19 AM~18351123
> *Big E from Dallas Lowriders is the one putting those out. I think Sonic or maybe at the DL picnic next weekend?
> *


Go to Dallas Lowrider car club thread, Big 'E' (Eric) is Ridindirty brother..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2010, 10:17 AM~18361110
> *:wow:  Get You A TV In Every Room... :biggrin:
> *



HAHAHA! Maybe watch some TV once in a while! j/k!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Any takers on helping me out with the Health fair.. I only ask people to show up about 9am and stay for a couple of hours..


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 20 2010, 11:51 AM~18361803
> *Any takers on helping me out with the Health fair.. I only ask people to show up about 9am and stay for a couple of hours..
> *


I'm working tomorrow John...sorry.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 19 2010, 07:05 PM~18356135
> *kikin back chillaxing drinkin a cold one :biggrin:
> *


orale que bueno bro ahi que hecharse unas birongas de repente


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

im getting my regal back today from Irving Customs! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Aug 20 2010, 01:32 PM~18362543
> *im getting my regal back today from Irving Customs!  :cheesy:
> *



You Taking It To The Hop Tomorrow At Torres Empire's Shop


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 20 2010, 11:51 AM~18361803
> *Any takers on helping me out with the Health fair.. I only ask people to show up about 9am and stay for a couple of hours..
> *



I Wont Be Able To John...  You Going To The Hop?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 19 2010, 08:52 PM~18357561
> *At my casa ready for you to pick up bro! show me the feria and its yours loco huero.
> *


 :biggrin:  Allready Homie gona roll by whenever i got a chance hit me up when you got a day off! Good find on the new rag  

Congrats FortworthAztec...


Ill see what im doing tomarrow John..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup 817 Tx


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Big Mike$


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 20 2010, 03:33 PM~18363403
> *Sup 817 Tx
> *


 :0  Sup 80 Eldog! 

Ready for this weekend!! Its been a tough week!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 20 2010, 07:17 AM~18361110
> *:wow:  Get You A TV In Every Room... :biggrin:
> *


tried that already... lol i gots to put in work... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 20 2010, 12:21 PM~18363320
> *:biggrin:   Allready Homie gona roll by whenever i got a chance hit me up when you got a day off! Good find on the new rag
> 
> Congrats FortworthAztec...
> ...


thnks homie...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 20 2010, 04:42 PM~18364029
> *tried that already... lol i gots to put in work... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 20 2010, 02:01 PM~18363676
> *:0   Sup 80 Eldog!
> 
> Ready for this weekend!! Its been a tough week!
> *


Im at the lake fishin gettin some rest bro gota go back to work Sunday.. :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad: I have to work in the morning. But I dunno what Ima do today... Whats every one else doing?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 20 2010, 02:14 PM~18364302
> *:happysad:  I have to work in the morning. But I dunno what Ima do today... Whats every one else doing?
> *


going to see Lottery Ticket... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 20 2010, 10:40 AM~18361271
> *HAHAHA! Maybe watch some TV once in a while! j/k!
> *


Yeah but nomore "XXX"...


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Macias, TheTexasGoldPlater


que paso camarada????


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Aug 20 2010, 05:47 PM~18364951
> *Yeah but nomore "XXX"...
> *



What is it about those flicks that makes you just want to drop an elbow right it the wifes back?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 20 2010, 03:42 PM~18364029
> *tried that already... lol i gots to put in work... :biggrin:
> *


kneegrow u need to get rid of that tivo :biggrin: lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Aug 20 2010, 06:03 PM~18365413
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Macias, TheTexasGoldPlater
> que paso camarada????
> *


que pasa homie i need to get with you how you been


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Aug 20 2010, 03:47 PM~18364951
> *Yeah but nomore "XXX"...
> *


 :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Aug 20 2010, 05:06 PM~18365432-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 20 2010, 11:39 PM~18367043
> *que pasa homie i need to get with you how you been
> *


ive been good bro hechandole ganas pos ya vez and getting ready to go back to school. ill give you a call to see whats up.


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like its gonna be a good show out in dallas


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Any body have an addy for the hop tonight!!!


is this correct??


2000 sammons davis 
arlington tx


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone rollin tonight?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 21 2010, 02:34 PM~18370092
> *Looks like its gonna be a good show out in dallas
> *



Im just affraid its going to be all donks and big wheels cars..anybody have previous feedback on this show.?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 21 2010, 04:30 PM~18370318
> *Im just affraid its going to be all donks and big wheels cars..anybody have previous feedback on this show.?
> *


Just left the set up its bout 60% lowriders


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Aug 21 2010, 04:19 PM~18370268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im Rollin Who Else Is Rollin?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 21 2010, 04:59 PM~18370463
> *Im Rollin  Who Else Is Rollin?
> *


You rolling to the hop? I'll give a call if I get out of work early!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

This is the pic of my 1961 BEL AIR bubbletop I bought off craiglist thanks to LOCO 61 for giving me the heads up for this ride needs alot of TLC but I would want to keep this one for my collection.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bustin out my 64 "Enough Said" at the show 2morrow reppin that GOODTIMES cc


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:biggrin: :


> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 21 2010, 06:16 PM~18371002
> *Bustin out my 64 "Enough Said" at the show 2morrow reppin that GOODTIMES cc
> 
> 
> ...


Clean 64 ss homie hope you place in the top three! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Aug 21 2010, 06:10 PM~18370960-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet....


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 21 2010, 05:16 PM~18371002
> *Bustin out my 64 "Enough Said" at the show 2morrow reppin that GOODTIMES cc
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup: uffin: looking good homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Thx homie, there is some clean rides out there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 21 2010, 06:22 PM~18371044
> *Thx homie, there is some clean rides out there
> *


 :wow:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

see ya



 :happysad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 21 2010, 06:16 PM~18371002
> *Bustin out my 64 "Enough Said" at the show 2morrow reppin that GOODTIMES cc
> 
> 
> ...


clean


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Raymond came with a new look on his 63


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyone looking to start a new project I am selling this 1967 Impala ss hardtop for $1,000 The car needs TLC TO BE A GOOD SHOW CAR DOWN THE ROAD. The only bad thing about the car is that I have no title but I can sell it with a Bill of sale Please feel free to PM OR give me a call at my cell if you want to see the car in person. 682)433-4111 and ask for benny orale peace out homies.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Benito :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Wuz up homie 80 ELDOG?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Big George with some new upgrades


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Dominic steppin his game up to


----------



## DOUGHBOY940 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 21 2010, 04:16 PM~18371002
> *Bustin out my 64 "Enough Said" at the show 2morrow reppin that GOODTIMES cc
> 
> 
> ...


car looks good bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 21 2010, 06:16 PM~18371002
> *Bustin out my 64 "Enough Said" at the show 2morrow reppin that GOODTIMES cc
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 21 2010, 06:10 PM~18370960
> *This is the pic of my 1961 BEL AIR bubbletop I bought off craiglist thanks to LOCO 61 for giving me the heads up for this ride needs alot of TLC but I would want to keep this one for my collection.
> 
> 
> ...


to bad it wont see the streets.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Aug 21 2010, 06:54 PM~18371196-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Times looking damn good.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Aug 21 2010, 03:33 PM~18371081-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: g-body with a/c


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Who' all going to the hop?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 21 2010, 06:10 PM~18371279
> *Good Times looking damn good.
> *


Thanks Juan


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 21 2010, 06:14 PM~18371305
> *Who' all going to the hop?
> *


Lets go!!!!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats up? LP let go to the hop. Or they do you like skuish?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 21 2010, 06:16 PM~18371002
> *Bustin out my 64 "Enough Said" at the show 2morrow reppin that GOODTIMES cc
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: me and homegirl was loving this ride! 

 :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 21 2010, 03:59 PM~18370463
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lets go!!! Keep it in the streets!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 21 2010, 06:51 PM~18371468
> *:cheesy: me and homegirl was loving this ride!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thx Isela


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 21 2010, 07:08 PM~18371264
> *to bad it wont see the streets.
> *


 Only time will tell but guess i am the only one with a bel air bubbletop in north side! or maybe the dfw. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup B :biggrin: 


GOOD TIMES LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 21 2010, 08:31 PM~18371974
> *Sup B  :biggrin:
> GOOD TIMES LOOKIN GOOD OUT THERE!
> *


 chillin was gonna bust out da texas giant 2 with da new four link but had to do the family thing but its done :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 21 2010, 07:34 PM~18371995
> *chillin was gonna bust out da texas giant 2 with da new four link but had to do the family thing but its done :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 21 2010, 08:38 PM~18372022
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


its been eating well :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 21 2010, 07:40 PM~18372037
> *its  been eating well  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 


Im gettin back on the Elco sendin some more stuff out this week then off to Dannys to do all the other goodies :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 21 2010, 07:10 PM~18371279
> *Good Times looking damn good.
> *


x2!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Mike$


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 21 2010, 09:14 PM~18372221
> *:wow:
> Im gettin back on the Elco sendin some more stuff out this week then off to Dannys to do all the other goodies  :biggrin:
> *


cool


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup 817 Tx


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 21 2010, 08:50 PM~18371786
> *Only time will tell but guess i am the only one with a bel air bubbletop in my back yard rusting away! or maybe the dfw rusting away. :biggrin:
> *


Man fuck the bullshit build one of them bad ass rides. dont let em sit in your back yard for 10n years and collect more rust. each ride takes about 20-40 k to build. you got 10 cars guess what that cost to build them? Those cars deserve more then to be put in the back yard.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Hop was off the hook. Had a bad ass time. good seeing every one out there having a good time. will see you guys at the show tomorrow.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 21 2010, 11:53 PM~18372854
> *Man fuck the bullshit build one of them bad ass rides.  dont let em sit in your back yard for 10n years and collect more rust. each ride takes about 20-40 k to build. you got 10 cars guess what that cost to build them?  Those cars deserve more then to be put in the back yard.
> *


Damn Juan calm down fool! lmao! That's his 401k! He jus gonna hold em and sell them later to make money for retirement!
:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 22 2010, 12:04 AM~18372933
> *Damn Juan calm down fool! lmao! That's his 401k! He jus gonna hold em and sell them later to make money for retirement!
> :biggrin:
> *


I dont mean it in a negative way just get tired of hearing about shit that will never see the street.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I hear ya Juan I'm jus playin haha!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 21 2010, 09:53 PM~18372854
> *Man fuck the bullshit build one of them bad ass rides.  dont let em sit in your back yard for 10n years and collect more rust. each ride takes about 20-40 k to build. you got 10 cars guess what that cost to build them?  Those cars deserve more then to be put in the back yard.
> *


Very true homie!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 21 2010, 04:33 PM~18371081
> *Raymond came with a new look on his 63
> 
> 
> ...


Who did the patterns?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 21 2010, 10:41 PM~18372416
> *Sup 817 Tx
> *


  




See everyone at the show!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

2 Members: blanco, Loco 61

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Who ever is rollin to the show from Fort Worth hit me

817-500-6446


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 21 2010, 11:53 PM~18372854
> *Man fuck the bullshit build one of them bad ass rides.  dont let em sit in your back yard for 10n years and collect more rust. each ride takes about 20-40 k to build. you got 10 cars guess what that cost to build them?  Those cars deserve more then to be put in the back yard.
> *


 Here we go again I allready built Three cars and made my money homie know that I have my own house and pay shit loads of bills its not easy to build a car with the change I have left over from my paycheck. So chill homie I will have my own shop soon and I will have homies working on my rides to try to flip them and not to roll on the streets so everyone can hate. Its about making paper and being on top of your game. I will bust out soon with a nice ragtop allready fixed. But anyways to all ya builders building ya lowriders keep up the good work!

Once again here are the cars that I have fixed so take a look at them!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 22 2010, 10:54 AM~18375006
> *Morning Foros
> *



Good mornin Matt! Back to the grind today. U workin today aren't you?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> Here we go again I allready built Three cars and made my money homie know that I have my own house and pay shit loads of bills its not easy to build a car with the change I have left over from my paycheck. So chill homie I will have my own shop soon and I will have homies working on my rides to try to flip them and not to roll on the streets so everyone can hate. Its about making paper and being on top of your game. I will bust out soon with a nice ragtop allready fixed. But anyways to all ya builders building ya lowriders keep up the good work!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 22 2010, 09:16 AM~18375103
> *Good mornin Matt! Back to the grind today.  U workin today aren't you?
> *


After Noon $Big Mike$ Yea man its my monday Wish i wasnt here thats foe sho...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 22 2010, 12:41 PM~18375539
> *After Noon $Big Mike$ Yea man its my monday Wish i wasnt here thats foe sho...
> *


I hear ya!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Show was bad ass. Congrats to all who placed!


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 22 2010, 10:17 AM~18374851
> *Here we go again I allready built Three cars and made my money homie know that I have my own house and pay shit loads of bills its not easy to build a car with the change I have left over from my paycheck. So chill homie I will have my own shop soon and I will have homies working on my rides  to try to flip them and not to roll on the streets so everyone can hate. Its about making paper and being on top of your game. I will bust out soon with a nice ragtop allready fixed. But anyways to all ya builders building ya lowriders keep up the good work!
> 
> Once again here are the cars that I have fixed so take a look at them!
> ...


what happen to all that 401k money baller? you know what Ima leave it alone...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 21 2010, 10:53 PM~18372854
> *Man fuck the bullshit build one of them bad ass rides.  dont let em sit in your back yard for 10n years and collect more rust. each ride takes about 20-40 k to build. you got 10 cars guess what that cost to build them?  Those cars deserve more then to be put in the back yard.
> *


in the back yard or in the garage and dont drive them!!!! :banghead:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2010, 07:32 PM~18378760
> *what happen to all that 401k money baller? you know what Ima leave it alone...
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2010, 09:32 PM~18378760
> *what happen to all that 401k money baller? you know what Ima leave it alone...
> *


 Hey Bro may 401 k is going towards my shop I am about to open and the rest are going on htis two 61 bubble tops That I went to go see today this cars have been shown on this forum before and man they look good in person bryan is cool white vato that owns this cars me and my homie are going half on the price tag I hope they are still there when we go back and ge them if not its all good I have some allready in my backyard! :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

wait a minute Benny u bought the blue 64ss already built from that homie that used to live in cleburne cuz I seen it at his crib way before you had it! So that one does not count as a build! LOL


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Aug 22 2010, 09:56 PM~18378980
> *wait a minute Benny u bought the blue 64ss already built from that homie that used to live in cleburne cuz I seen it at his crib way before you had it!  So that one does not count as a build!  LOL
> *


 He had two one all black and the other was all blue I bought the one that need work for $4,000 my homie cesar painted for me sky blue and white top!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Aug 22 2010, 09:56 PM~18378980
> *wait a minute Benny u bought the blue 64ss already built from that homie that used to live in cleburne cuz I seen it at his crib way before you had it!  So that one does not count as a build!  LOL
> *


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2010, 10:01 PM~18379018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha funny homie but its all good to clown on other people who have the rides that everyone wants but much props to all ya riders and be outin the look out for a rag top that I am going to bring out allready fixed up!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 22 2010, 10:08 PM~18379070
> *Ha ha funny homie but its all good to clown on other people who have the rides that everyone wants but much props to all ya riders and be outin the look out for a rag top that I am going to bring out allready fixed up!
> *


 :thumbsup: ragtop benny


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 22 2010, 08:37 PM~18379416
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Did u go to the show homie!!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:run: orale homies good to see all of you at the show!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2010, 09:32 PM~18378760
> *what happen to all that 401k money baller? you know what Ima leave it alone...
> *



That's prolly best. I wish I could find some cars like those. I should take notes here!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Aug 22 2010, 08:43 PM~18379476
> *:run:  orale homies good to see all of you at the show!
> *


whats up homie it was a good show. good to see you homie  congrats dre :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 22 2010, 10:50 PM~18379560
> *whats up homie it was a good show. good to see you homie   congrats dre  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 22 2010, 10:01 PM~18379018
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Aug 22 2010, 11:26 PM~18379916
> *:0  :0
> *



BRIAn!!!!!!!!!! How u been?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Well the GOOD news is that I took home 1st place with my 64 "Enough Said" but the bad news is that my 18 month old just got transfered to the childrens hospitol because of all the fumes in the building after the show.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 23 2010, 02:39 AM~18381203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


In my prayers right now :angel:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Thx Juan


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Aug 22 2010, 10:43 PM~18379474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Pray Your Little One Is Doing Ok... :angel:


----------



## DOUGHBOY940 (Jan 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 23 2010, 12:39 AM~18381203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


in my prayers bro hope hes ok :angel: :angel:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 23 2010, 02:39 AM~18381203
> *
> 
> 
> ...



praying that your baby girl is ok homie.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 23 2010, 12:39 AM~18381203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hope your lilone is ok and gets well soon bro.


Prayers sent!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 23 2010, 01:39 AM~18381203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Hope Your Little One Is Doing Ok :angel: 
the car is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 23 2010, 02:39 AM~18381203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: prayin for ur lil one!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, Texas 61 Impala, ms_tx_legend214, Macias


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Thx for the prayers she is doing better but may have to stay another nite.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 23 2010, 02:39 AM~18381203
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hope your baby is doing better homie! but yea there was some strong fumes in that building when everyone started turning on their cars...Nice clean rides, but badly tune engines! :thumbsdown:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 23 2010, 11:28 AM~18382884
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN CARS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice pics Andres


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Pics Andres..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Shout out to all my homies from *Fort Worth* Yesterday! You guys shined!

Good Times
Majestics
Blvd Aces
Rollerz Only
Slab City
and the list goes on

Your guys give me inspiration to continue my love for lowriders. I am proud to be apart of the scene here in Fort Worth.  


Way Of Life Coming soon! 


Nothing fancy just a clean street car


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 23 2010, 10:24 AM~18382379
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, Texas 61 Impala, ms_tx_legend214, Macias
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 22 2010, 11:39 PM~18381203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? MAN I HOPE UR LIL ONE IS OKAY...

GT LINE UP LOOKED GOOD.. RAMONS 63 LOOKED SICK,...


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Aug 23 2010, 01:32 PM~18384394
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OH HELL YEAH!!!! it just keeps gettin closer and closer to my house!!!


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

sup peeps.. my wife had our new baby boy this morning... 8.14 pounds
baby Gabriel


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 23 2010, 03:21 PM~18384825
> *sup peeps.. my wife had our new baby boy this morning... 8.14 pounds
> baby Gabriel
> 
> ...


Congrats homie. looks healthy.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 23 2010, 02:21 PM~18384825
> *sup peeps.. my wife had our new baby boy this morning... 8.14 pounds
> baby Gabriel
> 
> ...


felicidades big homie!!!!!


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 23 2010, 03:21 PM~18384825
> *sup peeps.. my wife had our new baby boy this morning... 8.14 pounds
> baby Gabriel
> 
> ...



Congrats BIG HOMIE!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ms_tx_legend214, ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61


:wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Well my lil mama is back home now, she is not 100 % but she's gonna be fine. Thx for the prayers.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 23 2010, 02:21 PM~18384825
> *sup peeps.. my wife had our new baby boy this morning... 8.14 pounds
> baby Gabriel
> 
> ...


Congrats homie


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Aug 23 2010, 03:03 PM~18384667
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why are all these pics blurry??? They make my eyes hurt!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 23 2010, 01:21 PM~18384825
> *sup peeps.. my wife had our new baby boy this morning... 8.14 pounds
> baby Gabriel
> 
> ...


Congrats Homie


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 23 2010, 03:21 PM~18384825
> *sup peeps.. my wife had our new baby boy this morning... 8.14 pounds
> baby Gabriel
> 
> ...



Congrats homie!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 22 2010, 07:17 AM~18374851
> *Here we go again I allready built Three cars and made my money homie know that I have my own house and pay shit loads of bills its not easy to build a car with the change I have left over from my paycheck. So chill homie I will have my own shop soon and I will have homies working on my rides  to try to flip them and not to roll on the streets so everyone can hate. Its about making paper and being on top of your game. I will bust out soon with a nice ragtop allready fixed. But anyways to all ya builders building ya lowriders keep up the good work!
> 
> Once again here are the cars that I have fixed so take a look at them!
> ...


THIS FOOL SOUNDS LIKE A BROKEN RECORD!!! BLAH BLAH BLAH :biggrin: :drama: :drama:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 23 2010, 06:31 PM~18387609
> *THIS FOOL SOUNDS LIKE A BROKEN RECORD!!! BLAH BLAH BLAH :biggrin:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :drama: :drama:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 23 2010, 03:21 PM~18384825
> *sup peeps.. my wife had our new baby boy this morning... 8.14 pounds
> baby Gabriel
> 
> ...


Aww man, that's great Homie. Congratulations...GOD BLESS YOU and YOUR FAMILY!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 23 2010, 08:32 PM~18387623
> *:drama:  :drama:
> *


Its all good homies but I am the one finding all the rides for a good price! You can be like me if you have the cash at all times when the time is right but anyways I am not hater so keep on with ya negative remarks it just makes me buy more old school rides that one day I will double my money on this impalas. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 23 2010, 05:31 PM~18387609
> *THIS FOOL SOUNDS LIKE A BROKEN RECORD!!! BLAH BLAH BLAH :biggrin:  :drama:  :drama:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :drama: :drama:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 23 2010, 08:37 PM~18387677
> *Its all good homies but I am the one finding all the rides for a good price! You can be like me if you have the cash at all times when the time is right but anyways I am not hater so keep on with ya negative remarks it just makes me buy more old school rides that one day I will double my money on this impalas. :biggrin:
> *


raptop benny. :thumbsup:


Your not a lowrider your a swap meet dealer. Do your thing if it makes you happy.









REAL DEAL LOWRIDER ANY DAY OF THE WEEK!!

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<,


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 23 2010, 08:37 PM~18387677
> *Its all good homies but I am the one finding all the rides for a good price! You can be like me if you have the cash at all times when the time is right but anyways I am not hater so keep on with ya negative remarks it just makes me buy more old school rides that one day I will double my money on this impalas. :biggrin:
> *


Peeps not hating that u buyin all the rides.....We jus shakin our heads at your decision to use 401k $$$ to buy them and think that u made a wise decision. But maybe u know somethin about retirement planning that we don't. So play on playa!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 23 2010, 09:11 PM~18388091
> *Peeps not hating that u buyin all the rides.....We jus shakin our heads at your decision to use 401k $$$ to buy them  and think that u made a wise decision.    But maybe u know somethin about retirement planning that we don't.  So play on playa!
> 
> *


fuck 401k I got lottery tickets. :biggrin: 















:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thousand Of Dollars On Lotto Tickets.... With No Luck... :angry:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2010, 09:12 PM~18388108
> *fuck 401k I got lottery tickets. :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *


 :0 


:roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 23 2010, 09:14 PM~18388124
> *Thousand Of Dollars On Lotto Tickets.... With No Luck... :angry:
> *


not a winner from Saturday night?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 23 2010, 09:15 PM~18388133
> *not a winner from Saturday night?
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 23 2010, 09:14 PM~18388124
> *Thousand Of Dollars On Lotto Tickets.... With No Luck... :angry:
> *



Haven't bought those things in a looooong time. I never win shit!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 23 2010, 09:20 PM~18388198
> *Haven't bought those things in a looooong time. I never win shit!
> *


 :boink:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:yawn: yall mofos post something LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

sneek peek of what my set up is going to look like :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 23 2010, 09:31 PM~18388339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! Looks Good.... :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 23 2010, 09:33 PM~18388362
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 23 2010, 06:31 PM~18388339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 23 2010, 09:31 PM~18388339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 23 2010, 09:31 PM~18388339
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Some clean impalas are starting to roll around fort worth


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 23 2010, 08:34 PM~18388371-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the feed back :thumbsup: :run:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 23 2010, 06:37 PM~18387677
> *Its all good homies but I am the one finding all the rides for a good price! You can be like me if you have the cash at all times when the time is right but anyways I am not hater so keep on with ya negative remarks it just makes me buy more old school rides that one day I will double my money on this impalas. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 23 2010, 08:34 PM~18388371
> *Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!    Looks GOOD.... :wow:
> *


X64


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)8 Members: ENOUGH SAID, blanco, A&mCustoms, $Money Mike$, $CHARLIE BOY$, Loco 61, SEISKUATRO,SS, TheTexasGoldPlater

Full house


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 23 2010, 07:51 PM~18388556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dam thats what im talking about you always no how to make our day. :wow:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 23 2010, 07:55 PM~18388599
> *9 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)8 Members: ENOUGH SAID, blanco, A&mCustoms, $Money Mike$, $CHARLIE BOY$, Loco 61, SEISKUATRO,SS, TheTexasGoldPlater
> 
> Full house
> *


wut up homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

TheTexasGoldPlater, $CHARLIE BOY$, jvasquez, juangotti, $Money Mike$, Loco 61, ENOUGH SAID, blanco, A&mCustoms, SEISKUATRO,SS

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 23 2010, 09:58 PM~18388621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


before he switched it up.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

if you missed the show its ok, here is a little something for all mi cochinos :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

and if any of these chicks belong to you :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

ANYONE HAVE PIKS OF THE STREETLIFE SHOW...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 23 2010, 10:14 PM~18388780
> *ANYONE HAVE PIKS OF THE STREETLIFE SHOW...
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC Easter Picnic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> Nice pics here! Thats how it supposed to be................On da streets rollin!


----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

whats up guys got my car is on the market best offer takes it let me know if interested 817 376 7716
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1898399099.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Everyone...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Aug 23 2010, 10:05 PM~18388694
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 23 2010, 02:19 PM~18385283
> *Why are all these pics blurry??? They make my eyes hurt!!
> *



It sounds like you smoked the good $hed. hook it up *81.7.TX*


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Good morning homies! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias


Sup Jesse


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 24 2010, 08:12 AM~18392236
> *Sup Macias
> Sup Jesse
> *


Chilling homie


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Aug 24 2010, 08:52 AM~18391840
> *It sounds  like you smoked the good $hed.  hook it up 81.7.TX
> *


you smoke meff too!! :naughty:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 24 2010, 08:16 AM~18392269
> *you smoke meff too!!  :naughty:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 24 2010, 09:12 AM~18392236
> *Sup Macias
> Sup Jesse
> *


hey matt hows it goin??? hechandole ganas???


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 24 2010, 09:13 AM~18392245
> *Chilling homie
> *


que onda wey??? how have you been???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn Its F*$&en Rainin Hard Over Here :0


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2010, 09:27 AM~18392326
> *Damn Its F*$&en Rainin Hard Over Here  :0
> *


over where????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Aug 24 2010, 10:31 AM~18392356
> *over where????
> *


Haltom City


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2010, 09:33 AM~18392374
> *Haltom City
> *


orale


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Aug 24 2010, 08:22 AM~18392297
> *que onda wey??? how have you been???
> *


Good homie ..how u been bro?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

orly?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Aug 24 2010, 08:21 AM~18392291
> *hey matt hows it goin??? hechandole ganas???
> *


just here at work....... Its comin around bro in dew time


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


Sup Juanito


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2010, 08:44 AM~18392467
> *orly?
> *


What's up homie how is the cutty coming along?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 24 2010, 09:44 AM~18392465
> *Good homie ..how u been bro?
> *


ive been good too bro pos ya vez hechandole ganas, i start school again on monday so im gettin ready.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 24 2010, 09:45 AM~18392469
> *just here at work....... Its comin around bro in dew time
> *


orale well thats good big homie


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 24 2010, 10:48 AM~18392487
> *What's up homie how is the cutty coming along?
> *


Its coming. but I am lacking cash right now. But Ill have soon. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2010, 10:27 AM~18392326
> *Damn Its F*$&en Rainin Hard Over Here  :0
> *


 :tears: i hope it dont rain here in Denton or on the way home!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Have $9500 For A 63 Rag.? PM me if you Do..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Aug 24 2010, 08:48 AM~18392488
> *ive been good too bro pos ya vez hechandole ganas, i start school again on monday so im gettin ready.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2010, 09:17 AM~18392674
> *Its coming. but I am lacking cash right now. But Ill have soon. :biggrin:
> *


Same here homie..but one day im gona win the lottery :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 24 2010, 11:43 AM~18392842
> *Same here homie..but one day im gona win the lottery  :biggrin:
> *


Im bout to have it though :cheesy:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Que Onda Bennie


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 24 2010, 12:30 PM~18393193
> *Que Onda Bennie
> *


Waiting for u to scoop up the monte carlo!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 24 2010, 10:47 AM~18392485
> *Sup Loco
> Sup Juanito
> *


Sup Pimpin?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 24 2010, 12:35 PM~18393231
> *Waiting for u to scoop up the monte carlo!
> *



Did You End Up Getting That Rag From Denton


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 23 2010, 10:42 PM~18389135
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Is that carlos? He seems lost!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 24 2010, 10:35 AM~18393231
> *Waiting for u to scoop up the monte carlo!
> *


Soon very soon hit me up on your next day off... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2010, 09:59 AM~18392959
> *Im bout to have it though :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2010, 12:38 PM~18393244
> *Did You End Up Getting That Rag From Denton
> *


Yes sir went straight to my brother in laws shop will post pics as soon as I RETRIEVE his camera the 62 rag needs extensive work homie. I will let you take a look at it but no one else everyone else seems to be a hater because I am collecting all this rides.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 24 2010, 12:42 PM~18393286
> *Yes sir went straight to my brother in laws shop will post pics as soon as I RETRIEVE his camera the 62 rag needs extensive work homie. I will let you take a look at it but no one else everyone else seems to be a hater because I am collecting all this rides.
> *


Collector!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 24 2010, 12:42 PM~18393286
> *Yes sir went straight to my brother in laws shop will post pics as soon as I RETRIEVE his camera the 62 rag needs extensive work homie. I will let you take a look at it but no one else everyone else seems to be a hater because I am collecting all this rides.
> *


I am still looking for my 61 Impala rag but it seems no one wants to sell or they aint many left but o well I will be close with my 62 rag one day I will have my 61 Impala rag then I will stop collecting some many rides I might trade all my cars to obtain a rag 61 maybe this day is coming soon.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 24 2010, 12:46 PM~18393307
> *Collector!!
> *


 Sup homie hows the 64 Impala see you rollin a few times looks good!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 24 2010, 12:48 PM~18393318
> *Sup homie hows the 64 Impala see you rollin a few times looks good!
> *


Its coming along!!  I need to hit you up on some parts you might have in your collection!! Pm me your number so I can hit you up when im ready!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 24 2010, 12:51 PM~18393333
> *Its coming along!!    I need to hit you up on some parts you might have in your collection!! Pm me your number so I can hit you up when im ready!
> *


Cool homie there is a four door 64 Impala in decatur The vato wants $200.00 OR $300.00 for the whole its has a nice grill and sterring wheel its worth it homie!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Aug 24 2010, 12:38 PM~18393251-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 24 2010, 10:46 AM~18393310
> *I am still looking for my 61 Impala rag but it seems no one wants to sell or they aint many left but o well I will be close with my 62 rag one day I will have my 61 Impala rag then I will stop collecting some many rides I might trade all my cars to obtain a rag 61 maybe this day is coming soon.
> *


  Post some pics of the 79 bro :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 24 2010, 12:59 PM~18393389
> *  Post some pics of the 79 bro  :biggrin:
> *


Ok hold on


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 24 2010, 01:00 PM~18393394
> *Ok hold on
> *












I have more pics but will need to takeit from my pc at home I am at work homie. just stop by and look at the car in person.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 24 2010, 12:59 PM~18393389
> *  Post some pics of the 79 bro  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 24 2010, 01:11 PM~18393457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


See that 80 eldog your car can look like that too homie so make the right choice and buy my monte before someone else gets it!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 24 2010, 12:42 PM~18393286
> *Yes sir went straight to my brother in laws shop will post pics as soon as I RETRIEVE his camera the 62 rag needs extensive work homie. I will let you take a look at it but no one else everyone else seems to be a hater because I am collecting all this rides.
> *


FUCK THE HATERS :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 24 2010, 01:13 PM~18393463
> *See that 80 eldog your car can look like that too homie so make the right choice and buy my monte before someone else gets it!
> *


Laters homie got to get back to work!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 24 2010, 12:06 PM~18393426
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how much you asking for it??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Aug 24 2010, 11:13 AM~18393463-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hit me up on your day off homie im off Fri & Sat or ill see you at the shop..... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Oso-Loco-$Mike$


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 24 2010, 11:20 AM~18393514
> *how much you asking for it??
> *


X2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WHO'S GOING TO THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC?? MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME KICK IT WITH US... WE WILL HAVE A COUPLE JET SKIIS...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 24 2010, 11:11 AM~18393457
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 24 2010, 01:26 PM~18393552
> *Sup Oso-Loco-$Mike$
> *


 :biggrin: SUP HOMIE??? WERE U BEEN????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 24 2010, 01:28 PM~18393564
> *WHO'S GOING TO THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS PICNIC?? MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME KICK IT WITH US... WE WILL HAVE A COUPLE JET SKIIS...
> *


I kick it withcha homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 24 2010, 01:29 PM~18393571
> *:thumbsup:
> *



This For you Jesse


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2010, 01:31 PM~18393581
> *I kick it withcha homie. :biggrin:
> *


YOU GOT MY NUMBER HIT ME UP WHEN U GET THERE...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 24 2010, 01:38 PM~18393629
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 24 2010, 01:34 PM~18393602
> *YOU GOT MY NUMBER HIT ME UP WHEN U GET THERE...
> *


I will homie. Would have love to have been able to take my ride but you know how that goes.  only time will tell.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Aug 24 2010, 11:29 AM~18393572
> *:biggrin:  SUP HOMIE??? WERE U BEEN????
> *


Just workin Homie its been a HOT BITCH IN MY GARAGE! You going to the meeting friday?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2010, 11:31 AM~18393582
> *This For you Jesse
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Ooohh yeah!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 24 2010, 11:56 AM~18393770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 24 2010, 01:56 PM~18393770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 24 2010, 01:46 PM~18393688-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the photos alex, str8 to my Ipod uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 24 2010, 02:47 PM~18394157
> *Thanks for the photos alex, str8 to my Ipod uffin:
> *


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

*









IN DON'T FOR GET ABOUT SEPT17,18,19!!!!!!







*​


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 24 2010, 12:56 PM~18393770
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be there..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 23 2010, 10:42 PM~18389135
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WTF damn stalker! what u doing taking pics of me?  :twak:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys any of you funk-e towners need a set of montecarlo checkerboard wheels with perfect condition ww tires hit me ^^


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Aug 24 2010, 03:53 PM~18394688
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is close to my crib might go and show some love to the homies from foros depending if I am not on the grind buying more rides. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2010, 09:40 PM~18397687
> *
> *


 When you starting the 61 rag might need to get together and start both yours and mine at the same time 61rag 62 rag foros style homie. You might be intersted in joining my club that me and the homies are going to start up but you need to be a owner of a ragtop! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I just had the sudden urge to laugh


:|


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

no mames juan lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2010, 10:42 PM~18398391
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I just had the sudden urge to laugh
> ...


x2


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2010, 07:42 PM~18398391
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> I just had the sudden urge to laugh
> ...


lmao .... wait whats so funny? :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

It looks like its gona be a long night had my step son got his shots today and had a alergic reaction to them so im at baylor now waitin on the docs to look at him


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 24 2010, 08:07 PM~18398666
> *It looks like its gona be a long night had my step son got his shots today and had a alergic reaction to them so im at baylor now waitin on the docs to look at him
> *


hope all is good homie...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 24 2010, 11:07 PM~18398666
> *It looks like its gona be a long night had my step son got his shots today and had a alergic reaction to them so im at baylor now waitin on the docs to look at him
> *


bullshit aside. prayers sent. :angel:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Aug 24 2010, 10:49 PM~18398456-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nada :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC+Aug 24 2010, 09:09 PM~18398694-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homies


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 24 2010, 08:10 PM~18398715
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


i get it... lmao i was gonna say somthing also...


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 24 2010, 10:12 PM~18398738
> *i get it... lmao i was gonna say somthing also...
> *


say it kneegrow :biggrin: what up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 24 2010, 11:07 PM~18398666
> *It looks like its gona be a long night had my step son got his shots today and had a alergic reaction to them so im at baylor now waitin on the docs to look at him
> *


 :angel:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 24 2010, 10:07 PM~18398666
> *It looks like its gona be a long night had my step son got his shots today and had a alergic reaction to them so im at baylor now waitin on the docs to look at him
> *


hope hes feeling better my oldest got hers today and started feeling under the weather


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sorry bout ur s/son bro hope all is good


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

post up the hopping videos LOCO :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 24 2010, 11:19 PM~18398829
> *post up the hopping videos LOCO :biggrin:
> *


when i get a chance im thinking of making a long vid...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz+Aug 24 2010, 09:18 PM~18398810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 24 2010, 08:14 PM~18398757
> *say it kneegrow :biggrin:  what up
> *


whts up man... holla at me 2morrow... needs to get together... and do sum old school shit


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 24 2010, 10:24 PM~18398869
> *whts up man... holla at me 2morrow... needs to get together... and do sum old school shit
> *


will do


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

what up loco 61 how u been


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 24 2010, 11:30 PM~18398937
> *what up loco 61 how u been
> *


chillin bro how about you?


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 24 2010, 10:34 PM~18398977
> *chillin bro how about you?
> *





chillin getting the giant fitted for some new shoes :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 24 2010, 11:40 PM~18399043
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 24 2010, 09:40 PM~18399043
> *chillin getting the giant fitted for some new shoes :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 24 2010, 10:09 PM~18398694
> *hope all is good homie...
> *


X2


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

radicalkings and 80eldog- hope ya'lls kids get better.




hey Turtle let me know if u gonna be home satrday. If so ill roll by.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Whos Going To JOE POOL LAKE This Saturday ?? Dallas Lowriders Is Having There Picnic... Hope Everyone Can Make It.. DL Always Puts It Down In Fort Worth, Hope To Have Full Support For Our Homies... *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Aug 24 2010, 11:40 PM~18399043
> *chillin getting the giant fitted for some new shoes :biggrin:
> *


I would like to see that vs 210 hard hittaz. :0 truck on truck.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2010, 05:21 AM~18400785
> *Whos Going To JOE POOL LAKE This Saturday ??  Dallas Lowriders Is Having There Picnic... Hope Everyone Can Make It.. DL Always Puts It Down In Fort Worth, Hope To Have Full Support For Our Homies...
> *


Im goin to try and make it...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 25 2010, 04:59 AM~18400587
> *radicalkings and 80eldog- hope ya'lls kids get better.
> hey Turtle let me know if u gonna be home satrday. If so ill roll by.
> *


Thanks bro finally got home at 3am they kept him there for awhile and gave him two more shots and exrays.... Im Tired today


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 25 2010, 09:36 AM~18401118
> *Im goin to try and make it...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Break Em Off Wednesday* :nicoderm:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

dam george MC looking out there :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 25 2010, 08:26 AM~18401438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 25 2010, 08:26 AM~18401438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good George


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 25 2010, 10:26 AM~18401438
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Mark your calendar.....August 27th for this rare occurrence. For those who have children, show them for they will never see this again. 



An interesting fact about AUGUST 2010

This AUGUST has

5 SUNDAYS

5 MONDAYS and

5 TUESDAYS ALL IN ONE MONTH. 

IT HAPPENS ONCE IN 823 YEARS.

Two moons on 27th August 2010

27th Aug the Whole World is waiting for............. 

Planet Mars will be the brightest in the night sky starting August. It will look as large as the full moon to the naked eye. This will culminate on Aug. 27 when Mars comes within 34.65M miles off earth. Be sure to watch the sky on Aug. 27 12:30 am. It will look like the earth has 2 moons.





The next time Mars may come this close is in 2287. 

Share this with your friends as NO ONE ALIVE TODAY will ever see it again.*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2010, 01:04 PM~18402658
> *Mark your calendar.....August 27th for this rare occurrence.  For those who have children, show them for they will never see this again.
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2010, 01:04 PM~18402658
> *Mark your calendar.....August 27th for this rare occurrence.  For those who have children, show them for they will never see this again.
> 
> 
> ...


Beer under the moon light


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2010, 01:13 PM~18402749
> *Beer under the moon light
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Interesting


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

gonna drink tonight and swap out the wheels on my imp. any one wanna roll by?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 25 2010, 01:40 PM~18402995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :boink:


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

anyone have a used alternator for a v8 305 ?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Aug 25 2010, 12:02 PM~18403124
> *anyone have a used alternator for a v8 305 ?
> *


I think i got one at the house ill look when i get off and shoot you a pm if its there


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> gonna drink tonight and swap out the wheels on my imp. any one wanna roll by?
> [/quote
> 
> knowone wants to hangout with you dude. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 25 2010, 12:25 PM~18403280
> *I think i got one at the house ill look when i get off and shoot you a pm if its there
> *


ok thanks :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> > gonna drink tonight and swap out the wheels on my imp. any one wanna roll by?
> > [/quote
> >
> > knowone wants to hangout with you dude. :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2010, 01:47 PM~18403470
> *LMAO.
> I aint scared to drink alone. George Thurgood. ahahaha
> *



lol..watcha drinking?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2010, 11:34 AM~18402948
> *gonna drink tonight and swap out the wheels on my imp. any one wanna roll by?
> *


What wheels you puttin on????


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2010, 01:34 PM~18402948
> *gonna drink tonight and swap out the wheels on my imp. any one wanna roll by?
> *


you putting the steelies on??  

im prolly gonna do mine this weekend!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Aug 25 2010, 02:48 PM~18403477-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yup


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 25 2010, 03:02 PM~18403606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad I put the filter on at work. this shit would get me fired. :happysad:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2010, 03:08 PM~18403660
> *Im glad I put the filter on at work. this shit would get me fired. :happysad:
> *


I would feel really bad if that happened


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 25 2010, 03:10 PM~18403677
> *I would feel really bad if that happened
> *


LOL Alex is the worst at it. LOL Right when I get to work I have to change my settings on layitlow to not show any images


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, juangotti, fortworthmex


:happysad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2010, 03:19 PM~18403775
> *LOL Alex is the worst at it. LOL Right when I get to work I have to change my settings on layitlow to not show any images
> *


Lmao alex gots some bad ass pics tho, set your filter to sensitive cuz here imma post some xxxxxxxxx rated shyt


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 25 2010, 03:02 PM~18403606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I just attempted the scratch and sniff method!! :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 25 2010, 01:02 PM~18403606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 More Please! :cheesy:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup 817 Tx


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 25 2010, 03:47 PM~18403984
> *Sup 817 Tx
> *


Sup 80Eldog! You heading to the Dallas Lowriders Picnic this saturday??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 25 2010, 01:50 PM~18404005
> *Sup 80Eldog! You heading to the Dallas Lowriders Picnic this saturday??
> *


If i dont get called into work :happysad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 25 2010, 01:40 PM~18402995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 25 2010, 03:02 PM~18403606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :h5:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 24 2010, 09:14 PM~18398036
> *This is close to my crib might go and show some love to the homies from foros depending if I am not on the grind buying more rides. :biggrin:
> *


THANX BRO THIS EVENT ARE GOING TO LEAD TO NEXT YR EVENTS WE ARE WORKING ON GET THE FORT WORTH CONVENTION CENTER FOR THE CAR SHOWS IN THE CONCERTS SO WE NEED EVERYONE SUPPORT .....SO THANK YOU


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by A&mCustoms_@Aug 25 2010, 04:35 PM~18404410
> *THANX BRO THIS EVENT ARE GOING TO LEAD TO NEXT YR EVENTS WE ARE WORKING ON GET THE FORT WORTH CONVENTION CENTER FOR THE CAR SHOWS IN THE CONCERTS SO WE NEED EVERYONE SUPPORT .....SO THANK YOU
> *


Ill support them all as long as they dont run the same day as events we already committed too.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rollin64


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Aug 25 2010, 03:37 PM~18403893
> *I just attempted the scratch and sniff method!!  :happysad:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :tongue: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Matt selling pits


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

FOR ALL YOU CAR COLLECTORS OUT THERE... :biggrin: 
SELLIN A 1957 DROP FOR A FRIEND OF MINE...  
SO SELL ALL OF YOUR OTHER PROJECTS... :wow: 



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557938


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 25 2010, 09:48 PM~18407170
> *FOR ALL YOU CAR COLLECTORS OUT THERE...  :biggrin:
> SELLIN A 1957 DROP FOR A FRIEND OF MINE...
> SO SELL ALL OF YOUR OTHER PROJECTS...  :wow:
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=557938


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 25 2010, 09:48 PM~18407170
> *FOR ALL YOU<s> CAR COLLECTORS</s> Swap meet dealers. OUT THERE... cough cough Benny  :biggrin:
> SELLIN A 1957 DROP FOR A FRIEND OF MINE...
> SO SELL ALL OF YOUR OTHER PROJECTS...  :wow:
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2010, 07:10 PM~18407366
> *:happysad:
> *


UR STUPID!!! LMAO


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 25 2010, 10:13 PM~18407391
> *UR STUPID!!! LMAO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I have this for sale also.. im not into the touch screen radios,... mk me an offer..


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 25 2010, 07:44 PM~18407128
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE PITTS BRO WHATS THE TICKET ON THEM


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 25 2010, 10:19 PM~18407465
> *NICE PITTS BRO WHATS THE TICKET ON THEM
> *


I think he wants a bill a piecs. his name n here is 80 eldogs


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 25 2010, 08:19 PM~18407465
> *NICE PITTS BRO WHATS THE TICKET ON THEM
> *


$100 bro i have 5 total these two are the smaller pups the other three are way bigger hit me up if yall know anyone that wants any pups thanks


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 25 2010, 08:15 PM~18407411
> *I have this for sale also.. im not into the touch screen radios,... mk me an offer..
> 
> 
> ...


Double din? how much bro?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 25 2010, 09:34 PM~18407613
> *Double din? how much bro?
> *


what up matt ad bubbas76ghouse :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 25 2010, 03:59 PM~18405100
> *Sup Rollin64
> *


just chillin


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 25 2010, 03:59 PM~18405100
> *Sup Rollin64
> *


hows the elco almost done :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 25 2010, 07:34 PM~18407613
> *Double din? how much bro?
> *


Make me an offer...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Everyone.... Man I Would Love To Have A 57 RagTop...


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

what up playas  :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Aug 26 2010, 08:35 AM~18410168
> *what up playas   :wave:
> *


Workin


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 08:11 AM~18410077
> *Good Morning Everyone.... Man I Would Love To Have A 57 RagTop...
> *


 Me too bro but $25,000 wow thats some grip :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 26 2010, 08:36 AM~18410176
> *Me too bro but $25,000 wow thats some grip :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Aug 25 2010, 09:29 PM~18408227
> *hows the elco almost done :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 26 2010, 06:36 AM~18410176
> *Me too bro but $25,000 wow thats some grip :biggrin:
> *


That's pocket change for Alex!!Baller :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 26 2010, 09:45 AM~18410483
> *That's pocket change for Alex!!Baller :biggrin:
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 26 2010, 05:36 AM~18410176
> *Me too bro but $25,000 wow thats some grip :biggrin:
> *


you can handle this note Benny... ur with the MC.. you should have plenty... this is one you should get with your homies on and all go in half...
you get this one and you will for sure be knw as RAGTOP BENNY... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 05:11 AM~18410077
> *Good Morning Everyone.... Man I Would Love To Have A 57 RagTop...
> *



If i had the cash i would get it and send it straight to A&M...


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 26 2010, 10:26 AM~18411221
> *If i had the cash i would get it and send it straight to A&M...
> *


  x2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 26 2010, 11:24 AM~18411201
> *you can handle this note Benny... ur with the MC.. you should have plenty... this is one you should get with your homies on and all go in half...
> you get this one and you will for sure be knw as RAGTOP BENNY... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Aug 24 2010, 11:38 PM~18399012
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 07:36 AM~18410173
> *Workin
> *


what up alex hows tha 61 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Aug 26 2010, 01:26 PM~18412144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats One Of The Badest MC...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Aug 26 2010, 01:36 PM~18412225
> *what up alex hows tha 61  :biggrin:
> *


Droping It Off On Mon. or Tues Day to Get It Going.. I Also Need To Pick Up The Hood From Johns...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


Sup Blazin Low


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 26 2010, 01:39 PM~18412240
> *Sup Loco
> Sup Blazin Low
> 
> *



How You Doing Big Pimpin Matt...? Its Nice Outside Today... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 11:39 AM~18412242
> *How You Doing Big Pimpin Matt...?    Its Nice Outside Today...  :biggrin:
> *


Yea it is i hope it stays like this so i can work on my ride today i gota put the front end back togeather so i can get it ready to take it to Danny's shop :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 26 2010, 01:43 PM~18412264
> *Yea it is i hope it stays like this so i can work on my ride today i gota put the front end back togeather so i can get it ready to take it to Danny's shop  :biggrin:
> *




38JJdu1RnF0&feature=sub


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 11:37 AM~18412228
> *Thats One Of The Badest MC...
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Aug 26 2010, 01:53 PM~18412347
> *thanks  :biggrin:
> *



You Guys Going To Joe Pool Lake On Saturday For Dallas Lowrider's Picnic??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey Juan That Chic on The LR Mag Name Monica?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 02:15 PM~18412537
> *Hey Juan That Chic on The LR Mag Name Monica?
> *


Naw Kristol


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Post some pics Loco :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Juanito did you get your wheels swaped yesterday?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Aug 26 2010, 02:16 PM~18412544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably her Stage Name... She Looks Like Some GoGo Dancer That Useto Dance At LaRumba... Lucio Should KNow Her Name.... 



Dont Have No Pics ..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 02:25 PM~18412598
> *Probably her Stage Name... She Looks Like Some GoGo Dancer That Useto Dance At LaRumba... Lucio Should KNow Her Name....
> Dont Have No Pics ..
> *


Nope went to school with her. she was always kristal. But her last named was Marillo.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 02:15 PM~18412537
> *Hey Juan That Chic on The LR Mag Name Monica?
> *


We took care of it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2010, 02:31 PM~18412633
> *Nope went to school with her. she was always kristal. But her last named was Marillo.
> *


 :run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 26 2010, 02:31 PM~18412640
> *We took care of it
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 26 2010, 02:32 PM~18412655-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:happysad: :boink:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

wats up Matt!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 26 2010, 03:09 PM~18412891
> *wats up Matt!
> *



You Gettin In The Tank At The DLR Picnic?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 26 2010, 01:09 PM~18412891
> *wats up Matt!
> *


WAAAAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZZ UUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPPPPPP


:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Aug 26 2010, 11:26 AM~18412144
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Sad day today for my lady's family, her uncle finally passed away after getting shot 2 weeks ago in juarez MX..may he R.I.P :angel:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 26 2010, 03:51 PM~18413182
> *Sad day today for my lady's family, her uncle finally passed away after getting shot 2 weeks ago in juarez MX..may he R.I.P :angel:
> *


RIP


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 26 2010, 01:51 PM~18413182
> *Sad day today for my lady's family, her uncle finally passed away after getting shot 2 weeks ago in juarez MX..may he R.I.P :angel:
> *


Sorry to hear that bro R.I.P. Prayers sent to your Family bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 26 2010, 03:51 PM~18413182
> *Sad day today for my lady's family, her uncle finally passed away after getting shot 2 weeks ago in juarez MX..may he R.I.P :angel:
> *


Sorry To Hear About Your Wifes Uncle....  What Happen If You Dont Mind Me Askin..


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 26 2010, 03:10 PM~18412903-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angel: :angel:


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

LATIN FLAVOR EXLPOSION 9/5/10..We want all Funkytown to come out so pre-sale tickets are only $10, yes pre-sale tickets $10 get them now at select locations. Hear 10 performers for the price of 1...such as MC MAGIC, STAMPEDE, BIG GEMINI, RAULITO, SMOOTHVEGA,QUIMIKOZ DEL SON,GRUPO VIDA,and many more. After party @ EMBARGO!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 26 2010, 04:54 PM~18413655
> *:nono: :nono:
> 
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 26 2010, 03:51 PM~18413182
> *Sad day today for my lady's family, her uncle finally passed away after getting shot 2 weeks ago in juarez MX..may he R.I.P :angel:
> *



SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO. RIP. 



juarez is a very dangerous place. We will never go back to that place.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 04:37 PM~18413529
> *Sorry To Hear About Your Wifes Uncle....   What Happen If You Dont Mind Me Askin..
> *


he was hanging around someone that some people wanted to get and when they were trying to get that fool they didnt they got my girls uncle instead..non sense..fuck that shit


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 26 2010, 05:04 PM~18413718
> *SORRY TO HEAR THAT BRO. RIP.
> juarez is a very dangerous place. We will never go back to that place.
> *


you got that right.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 26 2010, 02:54 PM~18413655
> *:nono: :nono:
> waiting for the weekend...you going to DLR picnic?
> :angel: :angel:
> *


Im gona try to make it out there


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

video of the hop from saturday coming up i only got the 64 and the lincoln hopping..my stupid camera ran out of battery and i thought i had my spares but didnt  keepin it gangsta!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 26 2010, 10:26 AM~18411221
> *If i had the cash i would get it and send it straight to A&M...
> *


Want to trade the rocker panel for the radio? :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 26 2010, 04:06 PM~18414691
> *Want  to trade the rocker panel for the radio? :biggrin:
> *


radio and 30?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 26 2010, 05:11 PM~18413777
> *he was hanging around someone that some people wanted to get and when they were trying to get that fool they didnt they got my girls uncle instead..non sense..fuck that shit
> *



Wish IT Was Like Way Back When You Can Buy A Soda And A Bag of Chips And Just Kick It Out Side The Store Chilllin With No Worries... :angry:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 08:22 PM~18415874
> *Wish IT Was Like Way Back When You Can Buy A Soda And A Bag of Chips And Just Kick It Out Side The Store Chilllin With No Worries... :angry:
> *


x2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 09:22 PM~18415874
> *Wish IT Was Like Way Back When You Can Buy A Soda And A Bag of Chips And Just Kick It Out Side The Store Chilllin With No Worries... :angry:
> *


i know huh!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 26 2010, 07:18 PM~18414780
> *radio and 30?
> *


 Hey bro if u will be around tomorrow evening I could roll by before the ULC meeting to p/u those panels or I could wait till satrday afternoon. What works best for you?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 26 2010, 08:27 PM~18417093
> *Hey bro if u will be around tomorrow evening I could roll by  before the ULC meeting to p/u those panels or I could wait till satrday afternoon. What works best for you?
> *



pm snt


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Check It out In HD 1080P HD To Get The Best Video *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 10:54 PM~18417888
> *Check It out In HD    1080P HD  To Get The Best Video
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, 
Good Morning! TGIF![/b]


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 27 2010, 12:54 AM~18417888
> *Check It out In HD    1080P HD  To Get The Best Video
> 
> 
> ...


Oscar runnin the streets.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, juangotti, 80 Eldog

morning homies...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Lookin good Oscar


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 27 2010, 06:49 AM~18419139
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, juangotti, 80 Eldog
> 
> ...


Sup Homie hows the lil one?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 26 2010, 11:54 PM~18417888-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

<span style=\'color:blue\'>TGIF</span> :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 27 2010, 08:49 AM~18419139
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, juangotti, 80 Eldog
> 
> ...


sup homie


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Aug 27 2010, 09:53 AM~18419464
> *
> *


Sup Homie


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

So I wrecked my Honda last week and now Im on my 7th straight day of driving my Impala to work!  

P.S. My other screen name got banned! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Aug 27 2010, 10:42 AM~18419780
> *So I wrecked my Honda last week and now Im on my 7th straight day of driving my Impala to work!
> 
> P.S. My other screen name got banned!  :biggrin:
> *



Good Thing You Werent Badly Hurt in That Wreck... BANNED... :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 27 2010, 06:06 AM~18419229
> *Sup Homie hows the lil one?
> *


doin real good getting fat... how urs>?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 27 2010, 09:59 AM~18420282
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill see yall there


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 27 2010, 09:32 AM~18420116
> *doin real good getting fat... how urs>?
> *


Good to hear..mine are doin good all of them in school except my lil boy he is just chillin with me on my day off


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 26 2010, 05:04 PM~18413714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 27 2010, 12:05 PM~18420336
> *Ill see yall there
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Not gonna make the meeting tonight. Also not gonna make the DLR picnic. I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Say homies I been seeing some topics on here about Cornell not making 13" white walls is this true??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 27 2010, 01:48 PM~18421059
> *Say homies I been seeing some topics on here about Cornell not making 13" white walls is this true??
> *



Firestone The Way To go...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 27 2010, 12:06 PM~18421177
> *Firestone The Way To go...
> 
> 
> ...


How much are they?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone got the hook up on 520's?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:scrutinize:
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1919673804.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2010, 02:36 PM~18421393
> *:scrutinize:
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1919673804.html
> *


 :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2010, 12:36 PM~18421393
> *:scrutinize:
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1919673804.html
> *


 :wow:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 27 2010, 12:28 PM~18421337
> *How much are they?
> *


They are like 195.00 bucks for all four tires but just tires and yea cornells are not in white walls anymore just black walls !


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 26 2010, 11:54 PM~18417888
> *Check It out In HD    1080P HD  To Get The Best Video
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 oscar doing big thing


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Aug 27 2010, 12:59 PM~18421550
> *They are like 195.00 bucks for all four tires but just tires and yea cornells are not in white walls anymore just black walls !
> *


 :0 the Cornell's use to be like 120 a set  Fuck it!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 27 2010, 04:32 PM~18422263
> *:0 the Cornell's use to be like 120 a set   Fuck it!!
> *


I paid 86 for my set. ntb


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2010, 03:26 PM~18422640
> *I paid 86 for my set. ntb
> *


Ntb? What is that?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 27 2010, 05:46 PM~18422793
> *Ntb? What is that?
> *


National Tire and Battery


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 27 2010, 03:51 PM~18422837
> *National Tire and Battery
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juanito


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 27 2010, 08:50 PM~18424355
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 27 2010, 09:48 PM~18424339
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pics Germain...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Great Turn Out At The ULC Meeting Tonight... BBQ Was Good Too..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Aug 27 2010, 10:35 PM~18424668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Aug 27 2010, 06:01 PM~18422911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup Matt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats poppin fellas. Not gonna make the DLR picnic. stuck @ work.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 28 2010, 07:00 AM~18426625
> *Whats poppin fellas. Not gonna  make the DLR picnic. stuck @ work.
> *



Ahh man...fuck that work thing it over rated.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Aug 27 2010, 01:59 PM~18421550
> *They are like 195.00 bucks for all four tires but just tires and yea cornells are not in white walls anymore just black walls !
> *


Yep I went to pepboys and thats exactly what they told me. :uh: who the fuck buys all blackwall 13s anymore :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 28 2010, 06:45 AM~18426712
> *Yep I went to pepboys and thats exactly what they told me. :uh:  who the fuck buys all blackwall 13s anymore :0
> *


Only dumbasses :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 28 2010, 08:00 AM~18426625
> *Whats poppin fellas. Not gonna  make the DLR picnic. stuck @ work.
> *




IS THE PICNIC TODAY? :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Aug 27 2010, 10:42 AM~18419780
> *So I wrecked my Honda last week and now Im on my 7th straight day of driving my Impala to work!
> 
> P.S. My other screen name got banned!  :biggrin:
> *


Damn homie i didnt hear about that. Glad your ok.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 27 2010, 12:54 AM~18417888
> *Check It out In HD    1080P HD  To Get The Best Video
> 
> 
> ...



Motivation! Hopefully next year(late) i will have mine out. Lookin good Oscar!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 27 2010, 07:53 PM~18424378
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good sir specially the big box :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 28 2010, 09:05 AM~18426959
> *Motivation! Hopefully next year(late) i will have mine out. Lookin good Oscar!
> *


 :biggrin: thanks


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 28 2010, 10:45 AM~18427093
> *:biggrin: thanks
> *


Im doing a frame off is january. I officially made my decision.  

It was all a dream 64


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats GOOD 817


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 28 2010, 11:01 AM~18427131
> *Wats GOOD 817
> *


SUp homie!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 28 2010, 09:01 AM~18427131
> *Wats GOOD 817
> *


Good to see you at the meeting Homie glad your lil one is ok and back to havin Good Times..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Having a good time last night.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

My 84 cl


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 28 2010, 03:02 PM~18428788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro!
:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

uhhh ohhh


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 28 2010, 11:03 AM~18427405
> *Good to see you at the meeting Homie glad your lil one is ok and back to havin Good Times..
> *


Good to be there, and thx I'm glad she back to having GOODTIMES too.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 28 2010, 10:05 AM~18427141
> *SUp homie!
> *


Wats up Juan, so u gonna do a frame off huh


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Big ups to Pete for puttin it down on Raymonds top just days before the show


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 28 2010, 05:07 PM~18429368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, blanco

Wat it dew blanco


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 28 2010, 06:07 PM~18429368
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Pete is the man


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 28 2010, 06:41 PM~18429521
> *:thumbsup:  Pete is the man
> *


Yes sir he is


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 27 2010, 09:48 PM~18424339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 





:thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Aug 28 2010, 06:35 PM~18429233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  x2


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 28 2010, 11:00 AM~18427128
> *Im doing a frame off is january. I officially made my decision.
> 
> It was all a dream 64
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 28 2010, 05:02 PM~18428788
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That looks real nice bro!!! Keep it up!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 28 2010, 10:52 PM~18430856
> *That looks real nice bro!!! Keep it up!
> *



Thanks man


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 29 2010, 12:39 AM~18431096
> *Thanks man
> *


U got it! i'd like to check it out when you bring to town.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 28 2010, 11:44 PM~18431120
> *U got it! i'd like to check it out when you bring to town.
> *



Sure thing.. its getting lifted on wednesday.. Your ride is badass dude.


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 25 2010, 11:04 AM~18402658
> *Mark your calendar.....August 27th for this rare occurrence.  For those who have children, show them for they will never see this again.
> 
> 
> ...


nebody get pics of this? i missed it.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 27 2010, 09:48 PM~18424339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic, Miguel, the Regal looks like a brand new ride!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Good morning Foros


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:0 

Sup, Buenos Diaz


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guestand 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, sixty7imp





Wat it dew homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 29 2010, 12:53 AM~18431169
> *Sure thing..  its getting lifted on wednesday.. Your ride is badass dude.
> *


Thx bro. I heard you was gonn lift it. I'll prolly roll by the shop once its there if you dont mind.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 29 2010, 11:14 AM~18432594
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guestand 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, sixty7imp
> Wat it dew homie
> *


What up homie!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: $Money Mike$, Elpintor


Sup Mike :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 29 2010, 01:25 PM~18433255
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: $Money Mike$, Elpintor
> Sup Mike :wave:
> *



Qvo Danny! That reminds me I ned to send some pics ur way lol!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 29 2010, 01:25 PM~18433255
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: $Money Mike$, Elpintor
> Sup Mike :wave:
> *



Albert posted a funny video on FB of some cholos dancing hahaha !! MAS PUTO!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 29 2010, 12:19 PM~18433223
> *What up homie!
> *


Wats up BIG MONEY MIKE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 29 2010, 09:34 AM~18432416
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like someone is getting a make over..... Nice... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 29 2010, 12:17 PM~18433218
> *Thx bro. I heard you was gonn lift it. I'll prolly roll by the shop once its there if you dont mind.
> *



I was..and can..but I wouldnt consider myself a profesional at it..Ive got a lot of work Im trying to catch up on.


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Sup homies still lookin to trade my 13x7 black spokes for some 14x7...pm


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, 80 Eldog, Lil_Jesse
Wats up homies


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 29 2010, 01:04 PM~18433732
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, 80 Eldog, Lil_Jesse
> Wats up homies
> *


What's up bro! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 29 2010, 01:04 PM~18433732
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, 80 Eldog, Lil_Jesse
> Wats up homies
> *


Sup bro


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Aug 29 2010, 12:53 AM~18431169-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dan Man!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 29 2010, 01:41 PM~18433343
> *Wats up BIG MONEY MIKE
> *



Nada bro jus back at work heade south. Y tu?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Just found me another project so fine 59 Impala needs alot TLC to get her back on the road again!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

The back end!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 29 2010, 03:56 PM~18434237
> *Nada bro jus back at work heade south. Y tu?
> *


Just chillin homie, just got home from workin on the 64, had a leak from trans pan but I think I got it fixed. Hope to have it rollin out to the M picnic next weekend


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 29 2010, 05:25 PM~18434837
> *Just found me another project so fine 59 Impala needs alot TLC to get her back on the road again!
> 
> 
> ...


 looks like a good car Benny :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 29 2010, 05:27 PM~18434848
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks GOOD


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 29 2010, 06:44 PM~18434977
> *Just chillin homie, just got home from workin on the 64, had a leak from trans pan but I think I got it fixed. Hope to have it rollin out to the M picnic next weekend
> *



Kool. Hope to see it there.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 27 2010, 12:48 PM~18421059
> *Say homies I been seeing some topics on here about Cornell not making 13" white walls is this true??
> *


DAMM LOOKS LIKE MY CAR IS GOING TO START BEING A TRAILER QUEEN SO I WONT WASTE NO THREAD :biggrin: JK


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 29 2010, 06:25 PM~18434837
> *Just found me another project so fine 59 Impala needs alot TLC to get her back on the road again!
> 
> 
> ...


good luck on the build. I think the 59 and 60s look ssssssexxxy.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, USF '63, chrisdizzle, tples65

Wat it dew Bob, how u been homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Bob


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Doing good bro. U ?


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Joe and Matt.... Doing good.

Trying to figure out why I never come across a 59 like that one....


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Aug 29 2010, 06:36 PM~18435641
> *Joe and Matt.... Doing good.
> 
> Trying to figure out why I never come across a 59 like that one....
> *


I hear you there bro good find


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Aug 29 2010, 07:36 PM~18435641
> *Joe and Matt.... Doing good.
> 
> Trying to figure out why I never come across a 59 like that one....
> *


Right lucky ass


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 29 2010, 07:44 PM~18435732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 29 2010, 07:44 PM~18435732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Goo pik!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Aug 29 2010, 08:47 PM~18435758-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thanks bros
had fun last night cruising like the old times!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Aug 29 2010, 06:20 PM~18435506
> *DAMM LOOKS LIKE MY CAR IS GOING TO START BEING A TRAILER QUEEN SO I WONT WASTE NO THREAD :biggrin: JK
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 29 2010, 04:25 PM~18434837
> *Just found me another project so fine 59 Impala needs alot TLC to get her back on the road again!
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet..... Dont find too many 2 doors anymore


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 29 2010, 06:53 PM~18435815
> *:biggrin: thanks bros
> had fun last night cruising like the old times!!!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 29 2010, 08:53 PM~18435815
> *:biggrin: thanks bros
> had fun last night cruising like the old times!!!
> 
> ...


orale guey. fotos look firme loco.



chngon tu sabes


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats up homeboys!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Aug 29 2010, 06:49 PM~18435015
> *looks like a good car Benny  :thumbsup:
> *


 Orale thanks oscar and all the homies from this thread! Next in line a 1960 Impala two door comin soon to my backyard!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 29 2010, 09:50 PM~18436428
> *orale guey. fotos look firme loco.
> chngon tu sabes
> *



LMAO!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 29 2010, 10:32 PM~18436825
> *Orale thanks oscar and all the homies from this thread! Next in line a 1960 Impala two door comin soon to my backyard!
> *


SMH...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Aug 29 2010, 10:38 PM~18436903
> *LMAO!!!!
> *


You like that Mijo

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 29 2010, 09:50 PM~18436428
> *orale guey. fotos look firme loco.
> chngon tu sabes
> *


LMAO that was pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 29 2010, 11:23 PM~18437353
> *LMAO that was pretty good  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 





Serio


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Just got this chevy truck from the shop!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 29 2010, 08:56 PM~18435856
> *Sweet..... Dont find too many 2 doors anymore
> *


 Thanks big matt I told myself that I was not going to buy anymore hardtops but I could not pass this one by very solid car!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 29 2010, 08:44 PM~18435732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice line up homie very good cars ! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 29 2010, 11:54 PM~18437562
> *Thanks big matt I told myself that I was not going to buy anymore hardtops but I could not pass this one by very solid car!
> *


Does anyone know where I can find a decent 1961 Impala rag top this will be the last car I will collect if someone can find me one or i might just go through craiglist and check in every state and city it will take alot of time but it will be worth it if I find one in decent shape and decent price tag. For real if I find a rag top 61 I will stop my collection as soon as the rag goes in my backyard.  

So homies let me know wuz up help a bro out!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti, Lambda_817,


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 30 2010, 12:08 AM~18437684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Say homie find me the 61 rag and I wont be posting my rides at might just sell all of them and get the rag 61 so helpa bro out! :roflmao: :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

:wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 29 2010, 10:08 PM~18437684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 30 2010, 12:13 AM~18437724
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice view homie TEXAS WESELYAN UNIVERSITY SCHOOL BANNER CLASS 0F 2006!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 30 2010, 12:17 AM~18437757
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice to have free time to take all those pics you should become a fort worth photo taker! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 29 2010, 10:19 PM~18437773
> *Must be nice to have free time to take all those pics you should become a fort worth photo taker! :thumbsup:
> *


:0 :sprint:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 30 2010, 12:19 AM~18437773
> *Must be nice to have free time to take all those pics you should become a fort worth photo taker! :thumbsup:
> *


 for real homie you can get paid to take pics and make postcards! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Aug 30 2010, 12:19 AM~18437773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 30 2010, 12:22 AM~18437792
> *for real homie you can get paid to take pics and make postcards! :biggrin:
> *


 You know I am just kidding homie keep on taking those pics!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 30 2010, 12:23 AM~18437807
> *You know I am just kidding homie keep on taking those pics!
> *


I dont own a camera :|


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 30 2010, 12:24 AM~18437813
> *I dont own a camera :|
> *


 My bad you should you might find a gold mine of old classic :cheesy: cars out in the country and you can send me pics and I can see what car I want to buy!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 30 2010, 12:26 AM~18437832
> *My bad you should you might find a gold mine of old classic :cheesy:  cars out in the country and you can send me pics and I can see what car I want to buy!
> *


Really? :cheesy: You would let me find cars for you? Oh man you just made my day!



















:uh:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 29 2010, 10:26 PM~18437832
> *My bad you should you might find a gold mine of old classic :cheesy:  cars out in the country and you can send me pics and I can see what car I want to buy!
> *


Damn it like that... sup gotti what goin down this weekend in the 817


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 30 2010, 12:29 AM~18437857
> *Damn it like that... sup gotti what goin down this weekend in the 817
> *


not much homeboy. just livin the low life. Bowling next sunday morning.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Anyways need to catch up on my work laters homies! Much love for all ya riders from the 817 lowrider movement! Lets keep it real and dont hate on each other lets make it happen for our kids future so they can have a taste of this lowrider movement. Peace! :thumbsup:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 29 2010, 10:30 PM~18437864
> *not much homeboy. just livin the low life. Bowling next sunday morning.
> *


 ANY CARSHOWS CARWASHES ANY HOES? :cheesy:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I wont post no more pics until I get my next project 1960 Impala hardtop! That will be a while so keep ya eyes open laters! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 30 2010, 12:33 AM~18437879
> *ANY CARSHOWS CARWASHES ANY HOES? :cheesy:
> *


All the above can be found in the funk every weekend!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 30 2010, 12:34 AM~18437882
> *I wont post no more pics until I get my next project 1960 Impala hardtop! That will be a while so keep ya eyes open laters! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



Good luck on your quest!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 29 2010, 10:34 PM~18437882
> *I wont post no more pics until I get my next project 1960 Impala hardtop! That will be a while so keep ya eyes open laters! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *














J/K HOMIE GOOD LUCK ON UR HUNT..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 28 2010, 05:02 PM~18428788
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Aug 28 2010, 07:07 PM~18429368
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Petester Gets Down


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Aug 29 2010, 04:41 AM~18431772
> *nebody get pics of this? i missed it.
> *



It Just Looked Like A BIG ASS Star Thats ABout It... :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 29 2010, 08:44 PM~18435732
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, irving customz1


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Lookin to trade my 13x7 black spoke for some 14s...pm me


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Mornin !!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 29 2010, 11:04 PM~18437646
> *Does anyone know where I can find a decent 1961 Impala rag top this will be the last car I will collect if someone can find me one or i might just go through craiglist and check in every state and city it will take alot of time but it will be worth it if I find one in decent shape and decent price tag. For real if I find a rag top 61 I will stop my collection as soon as the rag goes in my backyard.
> 
> So homies let me know wuz up help a bro out!
> *


I found one hit up Loco61!!!










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Fuck mondays :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Good morning


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 30 2010, 05:27 AM~18438749
> *I found one hit up Loco61!!!
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 








GOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING FORT WORTH.... Another Good Long Weekend Went By... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 30 2010, 02:28 AM~18438420
> *It Just Looked Like A BIG ASS Star Thats ABout It... :angry:
> *


dude it wa fake homie. google it.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 29 2010, 10:08 PM~18437684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm: que paso?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 30 2010, 08:43 AM~18439193
> *dude it wa fake homie. google it.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 30 2010, 10:30 AM~18439713
> *X2
> *


No worries go out with a camera and find him a rag 61 impala and he will stop the posting :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 30 2010, 10:03 AM~18440464
> *No worries go out with a camera and find him a rag 61 impala and he will stop the posting :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

got around to mount my tires today


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 30 2010, 04:09 PM~18442630
> *got around to mount my tires today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, hatterr


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 30 2010, 04:09 PM~18442630
> *got around to mount my tires today
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 30 2010, 02:09 PM~18442630
> *got around to mount my tires today
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

NEED YALLS HELP PLZS? WE GOT HOME AND OUR DOGS WERE GONE   :tears: :tears: :tears: 
$$$$$$REWARD$$$$$500 PLUS. OR A SET OF 72 SPOKE DAYTONS!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 30 2010, 04:05 PM~18443642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Man im sorry to hear about your dogs what part of the area do you live at so peeps can keep an eye out???


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 30 2010, 05:05 PM~18443642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


South Side. Thank you.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 30 2010, 06:05 PM~18443642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 30 2010, 05:27 PM~18443820
> *Man im sorry to hear about your dogs what part of the area do you live at so peeps can keep an eye out???
> *



whats the bloodline on those dogs??looks like some of my blood

oh check the pound


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 30 2010, 03:09 PM~18442630
> *got around to mount my tires today
> 
> 
> ...



Not it to rap much any more but this is a classic for us dayton rollers.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 30 2010, 05:50 PM~18444050
> *whats the bloodline on those dogs??looks like some of my blood
> 
> oh check the pound
> *


Razor edge. Ill call tomorrow. Thank you


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 30 2010, 07:39 PM~18444463
> *
> *


:wave:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 30 2010, 04:09 PM~18442630
> *got around to mount my tires today
> 
> 
> ...


:yes: 72's :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 30 2010, 06:43 PM~18444494
> *:yes: 72's :thumbsup:
> *



you know it!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 30 2010, 03:05 PM~18443642
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats fck up! always check ur close friends... :angry: 
somebody knew u werent home...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 29 2010, 09:34 PM~18437882
> *I wont post no more pics until I get my next project 1960 Impala hardtop! That will be a while so keep ya eyes open laters! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


i knw whr a good 1960 is at... but i wont tell until you sell me one of ur 61 bubbles... :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 29 2010, 03:25 PM~18434837
> *Just found me another project so fine 59 Impala needs alot TLC to get her back on the road again!
> 
> 
> ...


DONT FORGET TO PUT ON THEM GOLD WHEELS ON IT AND TAKE A PICTURE OF IT SO U CAN POST IT :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2010, 09:42 PM~18445686
> *DONT FORGET TO PUT ON THEM GOLD WHEELS ON IT AND TAKE A PICTURE OF IT SO U CAN POST IT :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Aw Rick don't hate on him LOL! If you keep it up he won't post no more pics hahahha!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65+Aug 30 2010, 06:05 PM~18443642-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Aug 30 2010, 07:42 PM~18444491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 30 2010, 09:19 PM~18446112
> *:angry:  Did They Just Run Away Or Did Someone Take THEM/??
> 
> 
> ...


They broke the gate!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 30 2010, 10:52 PM~18446498
> *They broke the gate!!!
> *


thieves or the dogs! fuck a thief


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 30 2010, 11:01 PM~18446640
> *thieves or the dogs! fuck a thief
> *


X2 :angry:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2010, 06:42 PM~18445686
> *DONT FORGET TO PUT ON THEM GOLD WHEELS ON IT AND TAKE A PICTURE OF IT SO U CAN POST IT :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


lmao... do it... do it.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, jvasquez, FORTWORTHAZTEC, TeXaS_ReGaL_85


 :wave:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 30 2010, 11:25 PM~18446923
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, jvasquez, FORTWORTHAZTEC, TeXaS_ReGaL_85
> :wave:
> *


:wave:

Sup Alex?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 30 2010, 11:29 PM~18446971
> *:wave:
> 
> Sup Alex?
> *


Sup Jesse How You Been ?


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 30 2010, 11:32 PM~18446998
> *Sup Jesse How You Been ?
> *


Aqui no mas...getting used to my new work schedule. Tues-Sat. 6:30a-3:30p. Haven't been able to do much. I think I'll make it to the picnic Sunday though. Aver que pasa.

What about you?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Aug 30 2010, 07:11 PM~18446018-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :drama:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 29 2010, 10:08 PM~18437684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x187 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 30 2010, 08:51 PM~18445136
> *i knw whr a good 1960 is at... but i wont tell until you sell me one of ur 61 bubbles... :biggrin:
> *


Orale homie I found one allready just need to pick up sometime next week! thanks anyways!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Aug 30 2010, 09:42 PM~18445686
> *DONT FORGET TO PUT ON THEM GOLD WHEELS ON IT AND TAKE A PICTURE OF IT SO U CAN POST IT :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Nah homie stock wheels all the way on this fine 59 Impala so keep watch on this ride might sell it down the road but it wont be cheap! Big money benny! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Aug 31 2010, 12:44 AM~18447633
> *x187  :biggrin:
> *


I hope you meant 817 benny homie damn it another project for my collection! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> Orale homie I found one allready just need to pick up sometime next week! thanks anyways!











[/quote]


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, $Money Mike$

 i will be home 2 nite after 8


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Aug 29 2010, 09:33 PM~18437879
> *ANY CARSHOWS CARWASHES ANY HOES? :cheesy:
> *


postin this up for my homies,,, good peeps


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 30 2010, 11:42 PM~18447084
> *Aqui no mas...getting used to my new work schedule. Tues-Sat. 6:30a-3:30p. Haven't been able to do much. I think I'll make it to the picnic Sunday though. Aver que pasa.
> 
> What about you?
> *



Just Working 7 To 5 PM... :biggrin: Then Going Home And Working Some More :angry: LOL Thats Life In The Fast Lane LOL JK... See you Sunday Brother..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC+Aug 31 2010, 06:20 AM~18448503-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 31 2010, 07:48 AM~18448716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Majestics Picnic For Sure....


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 31 2010, 05:48 AM~18448716
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that .... Impala's Homie’s you should stop by the ULC meeting and voice you're events.... Majestics picnic is the same day that’s a conflict for the Ft worth peeps :0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

mornin folks


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Aug 31 2010, 07:57 AM~18448741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Aug 31 2010, 08:03 AM~18448767-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Big Homie..?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Aug 31 2010, 05:03 AM~18448767
> *I saw that .... Impala's Homie’s you should stop by the ULC meeting and voice you're events....  Majestics picnic is the same day that’s a conflict for the Ft worth peeps :0
> *


x2 on that... maybe you should go and talk to them leonard... 
look at it this way atleast there are 2 pic-nics that 817 peeps can go to...
one pic nic is in the south and you take ur grill... the 2nd is at trinity and there is free food... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 31 2010, 07:48 AM~18448716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Majestics 100% Impalas South Side had a bad ass picnic last year but Big M supports the ULC and I support who ever supports the ULC.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 31 2010, 07:53 AM~18448924
> *Majestics 100% Impalas South Side had a bad ass picnic last year but Big M supports the ULC and I support who ever supports the ULC.
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 31 2010, 09:52 AM~18449196
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros :biggrin: 


Tples 65 check the pound off lancaster first then check the one by mansfield bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 31 2010, 05:57 AM~18448741
> *Majestics Picnic For Sure....
> *


X2


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 31 2010, 06:37 AM~18448876
> *x2 on that... maybe you should go and talk to them leonard...
> look at it this way atleast there are 2 pic-nics that 817 peeps can go to...
> one pic nic is in the south and you take ur grill... the 2nd is at trinity and there is free food... :biggrin:
> *


But its nice to see all the lo los in one spot too homie instead of half in one place and the other half at another :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

If anyone is interested in a 64 ss let me know


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 31 2010, 08:59 AM~18449249
> *Sup Foros  :biggrin:
> Tples 65 check the pound off lancaster first then check the one by mansfield bro
> *


Thank you bro. How bad is that 64???


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 31 2010, 07:37 AM~18448876
> *x2 on that... maybe you should go and talk to them leonard...
> look at it this way atleast there are 2 pic-nics that 817 peeps can go to...
> one pic nic is in the south and you take ur grill... the 2nd is at trinity and there is free food... :biggrin:
> *


This goes back to what we've been saying about com'n out to the ULC meetings or at least letting someone in the ULC know what your doing, but in the end each club or organization will do what works best for them...

I had a good time last year at Impala's picnic, it was the last time I took, my panel truck out.. I spoke with the Pres from Impala's about the ULC while at the picinc.. 
At this point I would I hope each event is successful... 

As the spokes person for the ULC, I will be attending the Majestics picnic..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 31 2010, 07:57 AM~18448741
> *Majestics Picnic For Sure....
> *



x2. Impala's had a nice one last year but I have already made plans to attend the Majestics picnic. Maybe Impala's should go and voice it at ULC. Less chance of conflict.







@ FORTWORTHAZTEC......I'll ask Chad if he can roll by for me cuz I have to go to Tyler tonight. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Aug 31 2010, 10:16 AM~18449362
> *But its nice to see all the lo los in one spot too homie instead of half in one place and the other half at another  :biggrin:
> *


:yes:

I'll be at the Majestics Picnic too...save me 2 parking spaces...one for the Regal and one for my ??? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Aug 31 2010, 10:16 AM~18449362-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 31 2010, 09:18 AM~18449886
> *Thank you bro. How bad is that 64???
> *


Pm sent Homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 31 2010, 11:33 AM~18449993
> *:yes:
> 
> I'll be at the Majestics Picnic too...save me 2 parking spaces...one for the Regal and one for my ??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 31 2010, 10:33 AM~18449993
> *:yes:
> 
> I'll be at the Majestics Picnic too...save me 2 parking spaces...one for the Regal and one for my ??? :biggrin:
> *


Are you taking it out?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Aug 31 2010, 12:22 PM~18450426
> *Are you taking it out?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 31 2010, 09:33 AM~18449993
> *:yes:
> 
> I'll be at the Majestics Picnic too...save me 2 parking spaces...one for the Regal and one for my ??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Aug 31 2010, 12:18 PM~18450402-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:

:yes: My daughter just got her first ride and I'm getting the A/C fixed in it Saturday. I'll have it Sunday even though it's not a show ride, she already told me she wants us to take it. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 31 2010, 12:41 PM~18450621
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :yes: My daughter just got her first ride and I'm getting the A/C fixed in it Saturday. I'll have it Sunday even though it's not a show ride, she already told me she wants us to take it. :biggrin:
> *


Straight lowrider!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

2 picnics= more choices


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Aug 31 2010, 12:41 PM~18450621
> *:biggrin:
> 
> :yes: My daughter just got her first ride and I'm getting the A/C fixed in it Saturday. I'll have it Sunday even though it's not a show ride, she already told me she wants us to take it. :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 31 2010, 12:52 PM~18450734
> *I think majestix should change it to satuday and impalaz sunday wont be any conflicts
> *


Majestix Had There Picnic Couple Months Back :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 31 2010, 12:52 PM~18450734
> *2 picnics= more choices
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, jvasquez, fortworthmex

Good Afternoon Fellas...!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 31 2010, 01:13 PM~18450910
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, jvasquez, fortworthmex
> 
> ...


Whats up mr loco 61!!! Chillin enjoyin the sun


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 31 2010, 01:04 PM~18450840
> *Majestix Had There Picnic Couple Months Back  :scrutinize:
> *


Guess i should attend ulc meetings more often to stay updated lol


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup FortworthMex


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 31 2010, 01:13 PM~18450910
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, jvasquez, fortworthmex
> 
> ...


Sup Alex.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Aug 31 2010, 01:25 PM~18451015
> *Sup FortworthMex
> *


Chillin tryin to figure out what imma eat im fukin hungry, u??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Aug 31 2010, 01:20 PM~18450979-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Workin Like A Mule :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 31 2010, 01:39 PM~18451123
> *Workin Like A Mule  :0
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave: :loco:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Aug 31 2010, 01:46 PM~18451193
> *:wave: :loco:
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

<span style='color:blue'> We had a good time at the picnic lookin' forward to next years! :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 31 2010, 11:29 AM~18451042
> *Chillin tryin to figure out what imma eat im fukin hungry, u??
> *


Just workin bro try Tino's off 35 and seminary :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 31 2010, 02:03 PM~18451369
> *
> 
> 
> ...



In The Chicken Eye! :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Steppin on the pedal


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 31 2010, 02:53 PM~18451796
> *Steppin on the pedal
> *


 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Aug 31 2010, 08:26 AM~18449945
> *This goes back to what we've been saying about com'n out to the ULC meetings or at least letting someone in the ULC know what your doing, but in the end each club or organization will do what works best for them...
> 
> I had a good time last year at Impala's picnic, it was the last time I took, my panel truck out.. I spoke with the Pres from Impala's about the ULC while at the picinc..
> ...


i feel you on that john...

just let it be knw i was not tryin to cut into the M picnic.. i was just doing a favor for a homie, and was just letting the rest of the 817 peeps whr other things where poppin off... 

again no disrespect to no clubs...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 31 2010, 01:49 PM~18451235
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 31 2010, 03:01 PM~18451880
> *:0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Aug 31 2010, 03:22 PM~18452072
> *i feel you on that john...
> 
> just let it be knw i was not tryin to cut into the M picnic.. i was just doing a favor for a homie, and was just letting the rest of the 817 peeps whr other things where poppin off...
> ...


well we didnt do one last year cuz the impalas plan theres ahead of time and alot of peeps knew about it .. 

This time we havnt heard anything till now...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 31 2010, 02:49 PM~18452753
> *well we didnt do one last year cuz  the impalas plan theres ahead of time and alot of peeps knew about it ..
> 
> This time we havnt heard anything till now...
> *


X2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

It should be a good weekend for everyone


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Aug 31 2010, 01:49 PM~18452753
> *well we didnt do one last year cuz  the impalas plan theres ahead of time and alot of peeps knew about it ..
> 
> This time we havnt heard anything till now...
> *



yea i was givin the flier sat and they txt it to me monday askin if i could post it up for them.. sorry about the conflict...

but i feel ya..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Aug 31 2010, 04:28 PM~18454191
> *It should be a good weekend for everyone
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> i feel you on that john...
> 
> just let it be knw i was not tryin to cut into the M picnic.. i was just doing a favor for a homie, and was just letting the rest of the 817 peeps whr other things where poppin off...
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, ENOUGH SAID

Sup Bro.???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Aug 31 2010, 07:48 AM~18448716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Cool picnics, I rather chill and grill in my own backyard I have enough cars to look at! :biggrin:  Be safe out there homies!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420: Im Gettin Sleepy Good Night Fellas


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 31 2010, 11:52 PM~18457590
> *Cool picnics, I rather chill and grill in my own backyard I have enough cars to look at! :biggrin:    Be safe out there homies!
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :werd: :loco:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Aug 31 2010, 10:52 PM~18457590
> *Cool picnics, I rather chill and grill in my own backyard I have enough cars to look at! :biggrin:    Be safe out there homies!
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Foros...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Aug 30 2010, 06:52 PM~18444063
> *Not it to rap much any more but this is a classic for us dayton rollers.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA
> *









Sup Dave... today is a good day.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Looks like im gonna be cruising Sunday!! :boink:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 1 2010, 07:20 AM~18458607
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Mac 10 said. Only Hogs roll D's Nice. I need some daytons :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 1 2010, 08:47 AM~18458906
> *Mac 10 said. Only Hogs roll D's  Nice. I need some daytons :happysad:
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning peeps


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 1 2010, 07:59 AM~18458713
> *Looks like im gonna be cruising Sunday!!  :boink:
> *


Cool homie pick me up in your 64 Impala j/k be cool out there!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Come on Friday


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 1 2010, 06:20 AM~18458607
> *
> 
> 
> ...



for sure ..see ya shortly.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

wanna roll by :happysad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 1 2010, 10:00 AM~18459672
> *wanna roll by :happysad:
> *



roll through foo


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 1 2010, 09:54 AM~18459242
> *Come on Friday
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 1 2010, 01:22 PM~18460765
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 1 2010, 01:46 PM~18460907
> *:0
> *



going on a road trip :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 1 2010, 01:47 PM~18460913
> *going on a road trip  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 1 2010, 02:00 PM~18460998
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 1 2010, 02:00 PM~18460998
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 81.7.TX., Loco 61, 80 Eldog, jvasquez, Lil_Jesse


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: BAD TIMES 79, Elpintor, Loco 61, 81.7.TX., 80 Eldog, jvasquez


:wave: 

Sup... Good weekend ahead.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 1 2010, 02:26 PM~18462188
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: BAD TIMES 79, Elpintor, Loco 61, 81.7.TX., 80 Eldog, jvasquez
> :wave:
> ...


Sup Danny :biggrin: Ill roll by the shop tomarow night bro


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

What up peeps  :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Sep 1 2010, 02:58 PM~18462502
> *What up peeps   :wave:
> *


Sup Homie


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 1 2010, 05:50 PM~18462919
> *
> *



Hey can u meet Chad on thursday night after 8pm?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 31 2010, 12:42 PM~18451697
> *In The Chicken Eye!  :0
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, Texas 61 Impala

Wat it dew homie


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 1 2010, 03:12 PM~18463092
> *Hey can u meet Chad on thursday night after 8pm?
> *


cool...


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Sep 1 2010, 02:58 PM~18462502
> *What up peeps   :wave:
> *


whats the damn deal


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## joeferia (Aug 19, 2010)

:420:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, blanco

Wat it dew blanco, how's the 64 comin along


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

last time i was in ft worth i thought oak cliff was iraq!! nothin but hajis down there :wow:


----------



## joeferia (Aug 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 1 2010, 08:01 PM~18464353
> *last time i was in ft worth i thought oak cliff was iraq!! nothin but hajis down there :wow:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 1 2010, 09:01 PM~18464353
> *last time i was in ft worth i thought oak cliff was iraq!! nothin but hajis down there :wow:
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 1 2010, 07:30 PM~18463592
> *cool...
> *


Kool. Im gonna give him your # ok.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 1 2010, 06:30 PM~18463592
> *cool...
> *


 :h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 1 2010, 09:43 PM~18464799
> *:h5:
> *


any luck? dogs


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 1 2010, 06:01 PM~18464353
> *last time i was in ft worth i thought oak cliff was iraq!! nothin but hajis down there :wow:
> *


whut up jay


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 1 2010, 06:37 PM~18464723
> *Kool. Im gonna give him your # ok.
> *


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:machinegun: :burn: :guns:


----------



## joeferia (Aug 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 1 2010, 08:10 PM~18464427
> *
> *



:420: :drama:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning... Or Should I Say Good Rainy Mornin.. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 1 2010, 09:01 PM~18464353
> *last time i was in ft worth i thought oak cliff was iraq!! nothin but hajis down there :wow:
> *



LOL OC Is In DTown... Not Fort Worth... :scrutinize:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 1 2010, 09:49 PM~18465546
> *any luck? dogs
> *


Nothing yet :happysad: We just keep pray-n!!! The thing about it is that i dont know what to tell my kids anymore :happysad: I told them we may have to buy another dog but they want theirs not a new one.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 2 2010, 08:26 AM~18468388
> *Nothing yet :happysad: We just keep pray-n!!! The thing about it is that i dont know what to tell my kids anymore :happysad: I told them we may have to buy another dog but they want theirs not a new one.
> *


Shit I would be the same way. I have had 2 other dogs in the last 5 years and both the other came up missing.  It happens and all you can do is go through the propper channels of word or mouth and search.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Sep 1 2010, 07:52 PM~18464267
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, blanco
> 
> Wat it dew blanco, how's the 64 comin along
> *


Man its geting there hopefully be on the road by the end of the year u takeing yours to the big M picnic :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, blanco

Sup Oscar..??? :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Sin7, Loco 61, blanco


:cheesy: who brought the Menudo ?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 2 2010, 08:24 AM~18468687
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, blanco
> 
> ...


What it do alex man I got e 3 days off and I don't have shit to do :cheesy:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 2 2010, 08:24 AM~18468689
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Sin7, Loco 61, blanco
> :cheesy: who brought the Menudo ?
> *


Man that sounds good right now :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Sep 2 2010, 08:28 AM~18468705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


con tortillas recien hechas....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Sep 2 2010, 09:24 AM~18468689-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## meangene (Jul 28, 2007)

WUTZ GOOD FAM!! COME CHECK OUT MY NEW CD BECOME A FAN TELL ME WUT YOU THINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MEAN GENE


http://www.reverbnation.com/c./a4/2263437/...714/Artist/link


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 2 2010, 08:26 AM~18468388
> *Nothing yet :happysad: We just keep pray-n!!! The thing about it is that i dont know what to tell my kids anymore :happysad: I told them we may have to buy another dog but they want theirs not a new one.
> *


Thats messed up man this youngsters dont care bro, we had 3 bikes stolen from us like 1 month ago, i seen some youngsters ridin one of them and i had to get that shit bak.. They just told me take it and i did...too bad i didnt have my cameras hooked up at the time but i would of a least seen who took them.... G L with them pitts..


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 2 2010, 08:53 AM~18468871
> *Thats messed up man this youngsters dont care bro, we had 3 bikes stolen from us like 1 month ago, i seen some youngsters ridin one of them and i had to get that shit bak.. They just told me take it and i did...too bad i didnt have my cameras hooked up at the time but i would of a least seen who took them.... G L with them pitts..
> *


I think we are moving out of the hood. Its getting really bad. We are going to start looking for a house. Maybe sell ours. :happysad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 2 2010, 10:59 AM~18469291
> *I think we are moving out of the hood. Its getting really bad. We are going to start looking for a house. Maybe sell ours.  :happysad:
> *


i feel ya!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 2 2010, 10:03 AM~18469330
> *i feel ya!!
> *



dogs are the reason we moved out of ftworth..I used to raise very expensive pitbulls and i couldnt keep those little fuckin neighborhood kids out my yard.Best descision i ever mad was getting out of town.Good luck on what ever you decide.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 2 2010, 11:33 AM~18470013
> *dogs are the reason we moved out of ftworth..I used to raise very expensive pitbulls and i couldnt keep those little fuckin neighborhood kids out my yard.Best descision i ever mad was getting out of town.Good luck on what ever you decide.
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=559052 :0


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Sep 2 2010, 01:24 PM~18470423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 2 2010, 12:18 PM~18470379
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=559052  :0
> *


saw that


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Sep 2 2010, 01:18 PM~18470379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Sep 2 2010, 01:24 PM~18470423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Sep 2 2010, 01:24 PM~18470423
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac+Sep 1 2010, 09:01 PM~18464353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Mike$


Sup Bob


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 2 2010, 04:59 PM~18472185
> *Sup $Mike$
> Sup Bob
> *



whats up Matt

just reading the ft worth thread seeing whats going on

next time I am at Dannys I will leave those dumps for you.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Sep 2 2010, 03:12 PM~18472315
> *whats up Matt
> 
> just reading the ft worth thread seeing whats going on
> ...


Thanks bro as soon as i hear your stuff is done ill do the rest of your bushing brotha


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats poppin Fort Worth.
Go Cowboys!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, *tples65*
 sup homie.. we gonna do this 2 day or 2morrow?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 2 2010, 04:42 PM~18472536
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, tples65
> sup homie.. we gonna do this 2 day or 2morrow?
> *


2morrow!!!! :happysad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 2 2010, 04:59 PM~18472185
> *Sup $Mike$
> Sup Bob
> *



Sup homie! Hey do u have access to a bushing press?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 2 2010, 08:39 AM~18468774
> *:biggrin: Lets Get Some  :wow:
> Hell Yeah... Dats Must Be Sweet...        :biggrin:
> 
> ...


alex and money mike be fucking it up on the grille :cheesy:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> [/quote
> :0 :ugh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 2 2010, 07:07 PM~18473525
> *Sup homie! Hey do u have access to a bushing press?
> *


mike hit up brian, he just bought one and has been using it like crazy lately :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2010, 08:04 PM~18473995
> *mike hit up brian, he just bought one and has been using it like crazy lately :biggrin:
> *



where can i get one ??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2010, 09:03 PM~18473981
> *alex and money mike be fucking it up on the grille :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :sprint:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2010, 09:04 PM~18473995
> *mike hit up brian, he just bought one and has been using it like crazy lately :biggrin:
> *



Kool thx for the heads up bro!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 2 2010, 09:03 PM~18473981
> *alex and money mike be fucking it up on the grille :cheesy:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, $CHARLIE BOY$, $Money Mike$ :h5:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

<span style=\'color:blue\'> TGIF</span> :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 3 2010, 07:16 AM~18476743
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'> TGIF</span> :biggrin:
> *




:rimshot: 

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 3 2010, 04:42 AM~18476814
> *:rimshot:
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING!
> *


x2

i love Fridays pay day from work and child support card is loaded with funds... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Any one gonna be cruising tomorrow nite?? :naughty:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 3 2010, 08:05 AM~18476904
> *
> 
> Any one gonna be cruising tomorrow nite??  :naughty:
> *




Sup Dre.... Hey I Drop It Off At Ken's.. Thanks Dre..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 3 2010, 08:08 AM~18476914
> *Sup Dre.... Hey I Drop It Off At Ken's.. Thanks Dre..
> *


 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 1 2010, 03:12 PM~18463092
> *Hey can u meet Chad on thursday night after 8pm?
> *


no call no show,,,,,


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 3 2010, 08:20 AM~18476971
> *no call no show,,,,,
> *



yeah he didn't go to class last night. Juan said he might go tonite.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 3 2010, 08:08 AM~18476914
> *Sup Dre.... Hey I Drop It Off At Ken's.. Thanks Dre..
> *


tell that slow poke to hurry up on my brothers ride.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 3 2010, 08:20 AM~18476971
> *no call no show,,,,,
> *


I can meet you homie. I told mike I would pick his shizzle up


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 2 2010, 11:20 PM~18475408
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, $CHARLIE BOY$, $Money Mike$ :h5:
> *



:biggrin: U goin to D Shop tonite?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 3 2010, 07:49 AM~18477119
> *:biggrin:  U goin to D Shop tonite?
> *



I herd there's going to be strippers there tonight..??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 3 2010, 08:47 AM~18477107
> *tell that slow poke to hurry up on my brothers ride.
> *



:buttkick: :squint:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 3 2010, 10:35 AM~18477801
> *
> *


lmao


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 3 2010, 08:39 AM~18477832
> *lmao
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:

Sup Ft. Worth? I'll be out that way Sunday. First time in a while. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 3 2010, 08:47 AM~18477901
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> Sup Ft. Worth? I'll be out that way Sunday. First time in a while. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 3 2010, 10:47 AM~18477901
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> Sup Ft. Worth? I'll be out that way Sunday. First time in a while. :biggrin:
> *



Sup Jesse?? See you on Sunday...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 2 2010, 06:07 PM~18473525
> *Sup homie! Hey do u have access to a bushing press?
> *


Yes sir let me know what you need done bro


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 3 2010, 12:57 PM~18478787
> *Yes sir let me know what you need done bro
> *




Kool thx bro!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

got this for sale i dont even know how this shit works...interested hit me up..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 3 2010, 01:34 PM~18479036
> *got this for sale i dont even know how this shit works...interested hit me up..
> 
> 
> ...



You Grab It And Chunk It This Way... :happysad:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 3 2010, 01:07 PM~18478855
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*TTT! :thumbsup:*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Sep 3 2010, 10:50 AM~18477931-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir. Who's gonna have the grill going? What should I bring? I'll be there around 1pm.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 3 2010, 02:43 PM~18479501
> *Yes sir. Who's gonna have the grill going? What should I bring? I'll be there around 1pm.
> *


I'll Have The Grill Lit Up.... Bring Some Meat...And What ever... :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 3 2010, 02:47 PM~18479525
> *I'll Have The Grill Lit Up.... Bring Some Meat...And What ever...  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 3 2010, 02:23 PM~18479346
> *You Grab It And Chunk It This Way...  :happysad:
> *


let me know bro i dont think im gonna need it..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 3 2010, 12:43 PM~18479501
> *Yes sir. Who's gonna have the grill going? What should I bring? I'll be there around 1pm.
> *


I work Sunday but ill be there like at 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Sep 3 2010, 02:49 PM~18479541-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Tples 65 any luck on your dogs Homie? If not me and my Family would like to give Your Family one of our pups for yalls loss i pm'd you my number bro call me if your interested


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 3 2010, 04:31 PM~18480279
> *Tples 65 any luck on your dogs Homie? If not me and my Family would like to give Your Family one of our pups for yalls loss i pm'd you my number bro call me if your interested
> *


  Your Good Peeps Matt...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 3 2010, 02:34 PM~18480309
> *  Your Good Peeps Matt...
> *


Thanks Bro it has happend to me before and its a sick feelin bro i have been there but to hear his KIDS ARE HURT MAKES MY HEART GO OUT TO THEM....... Dogs are Family when you have them with kids and CHICKIN SHIT THEIVES THAT STEAL THEM NEED TO GET HUNG!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 3 2010, 03:31 PM~18480279
> *Tples 65 any luck on your dogs Homie? If not me and my Family would like to give Your Family one of our pups for yalls loss i pm'd you my number bro call me if your interested
> *


God bless you and your family!!!! :happysad: pm


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 3 2010, 02:50 PM~18480404
> *God bless you and your family!!!! :happysad: pm
> *


Thanks bro i have 4 kids and i hate to see a kid sad! Anything i could do to help another brotha out ill do...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 3 2010, 05:01 PM~18480475
> *Thanks bro i have 4 kids and i hate to see a kid sad! Anything i could do to help another brotha out ill do...
> *


  Real


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 2 2010, 01:18 PM~18470379
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=559052  :0
> *



make some one a good deal!!!! i have only had them for 6+ months i hate when people order shit and dont pick it up


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Matts a good guy!!!! Thats a awsome move


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 3 2010, 03:36 PM~18480765
> *Matts a good guy!!!!  Thats a awsome move
> *


Thanks Joe i need to go by and chill with you bro..... Peeps Joe and Matt from outlaw are good peeps and allways help clubs out....


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 3 2010, 03:06 PM~18480518
> *  Real
> *


You allready know bro i might have you somemore stuff for the 64 cleanin my garage out :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Just got back from d shop it was nice meeting all you guys out there.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 3 2010, 11:07 AM~18478855
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 3 2010, 01:34 PM~18479036
> *got this for sale i dont even know how this shit works...interested hit me up..
> 
> 
> ...


Sold!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 3 2010, 10:14 PM~18482522
> *Just got back from d shop it was nice meeting all you guys out there.
> *


x2 Nice putting faces to names.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:420:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 3 2010, 09:14 PM~18482522
> *Just got back from d shop it was nice meeting all you guys out there.
> *



Yea it was good to meet yall guys..Wish I could have hung out longer.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 3 2010, 06:04 PM~18480965
> *You allready know bro i might have you somemore stuff for the 64 cleanin my garage out  :biggrin:
> *


I do! I have tons of 64 Impala parts actually 59-1970 Impala parts but once again not for sale! Wuz up huero you still want the monte?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FOR SALE 1967 IMPALA SS $1,500 project car 
http://i676.photobucket.com/albums/vv125/impala61hardtop/PICT0026-
2.jpg










1948 Fleetline chevy two door $2,000 project car










1966 Impala $8,000 OBO OR MAY TRADE FOR ANOTHER IMPALA









1960 EL CAMINO PROJECT $1,500









Let me know if anyone wants to check them out or they might go on ebay soon! Need to make room for the rags tops. thanks :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 4 2010, 07:13 AM~18484911
> *I do! I have tons of 64 Impala parts actually 59-1970 Impala parts but once again not for sale! Wuz up huero you still want the monte?
> *


Sup Bennie i do bro but right now my $ is tight right now bro...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 3 2010, 10:14 PM~18482522
> *Just got back from d shop it was nice meeting all you guys out there.
> *


x2! Good meeting you and Dave out there at D Shop. Dre, Juan, Bobby and Danny get seein you guys too! 


Matt.......thats REAL homie! Stand up move homie. Way to set the example for others to follow.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FOR ALL YA FORD GUYS I HAVE THIS FOR YA!









FOR ALL THE CHEVY GUYS KEEP ON RIDIN ON CHEVYS!









MY LIST OF GOOD TRUCKS!
1.CHEVY
2.Dodge
3.Nissan 
4.Toyota
5.Ford last in my list! :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 4 2010, 10:17 AM~18485171
> *Sup Bennie i do bro but right now my $ is tight right now bro...
> *


 ok cool homie will make sure to keep it for you homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 4 2010, 10:25 AM~18485206
> *x2! Good meeting you and Dave out there at D Shop.  Dre, Juan, Bobby and Danny get seein you guys too!
> Matt.......thats REAL homie!  Stand up move homie. Way to set the example for others to follow.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

or might just sell this one at the next swap meet comin to foros at la grave just might to buy my 61 impala rag :biggrin: so start stacking ya chips for this project 1961 BEL AIR


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 4 2010, 10:26 AM~18485215
> *FOR ALL YA FORD GUYS I HAVE  THIS FOR YA!
> 
> 
> ...


Hell ya I would rather push any of my chevy then drive a ford :yes:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 29 2010, 10:08 PM~18437684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :uh: :wow:  :wow:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2010, 09:28 AM~18485467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 this reminds me not to in this get in this topic :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 4 2010, 11:28 AM~18485467
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey it looks like a broken record! ya I am breaking records buying all this classic cars homie thanks for the props! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 4 2010, 11:33 AM~18485489
> *x2 this reminds me not to in this get in this topic  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 you should keep on looking thru this topic you might like one of my projects! iI will sell you one dirt cheap! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:machinegun:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Its been days I havent check out the topic and it looks like I havent missed anything! Give it a rest Benito!!! We all know you got lots of rides and parts Homie but really Guey cant you talk about something else?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Who's rollin' tonight?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 4 2010, 10:51 AM~18485881
> *you should keep on looking thru this topic you might like one of my projects! iI will sell you one dirt cheap! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


if you got a 63 vert :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 4 2010, 01:39 PM~18486572
> *Who's rollin' tonight?
> *



wish i could..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 4 2010, 01:24 PM~18486782
> *if you got a 63 vert  :biggrin:
> *


  Thomas already has His hands full with his rides especially with his new project!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Sep 4 2010, 04:55 PM~18487117-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Sep 4 2010, 12:37 PM~18486567
> *Its been days I havent check out the topic and it looks like I havent missed anything!  Give it a rest Benito!!!  We all know you got lots of rides and parts Homie but really Guey cant you talk about something else?
> *


X817 that's cool that u got some nice projects bro but if they never gona hit the streets I wouldn't be braggin about them!!just sell them all and find u your 61 rag that would be a sweet ride to have :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 4 2010, 07:14 AM~18485153
> *
> 
> Let me know if anyone wants to check them out or they might go on ebay soon! Need to make room for the rags tops. thanks :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


oh shit not the gold wheels again :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: juan thats a good 1 (broken record)


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 4 2010, 09:14 AM~18485153
> *FOR SALE 1967 IMPALA SS $1,500 project car
> 
> 
> ...


Get ready i might be taking my rag to the next swap meet? Are you ready? Dont forget still a project!!!!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 4 2010, 09:34 AM~18485270
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Come on every body kinda knows how much you pay for it? Just for the record Loco 61 found it on craigslist?


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)

*Cornerback Mike Jenkins from Dallas Cowboys will be joining us tomorrow!! Already!!! this just gets better in better by the min ....Labor Day Weekend Latin Flavor Explosion Going down tomorrow!!!*















​


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

whats up Funkytown


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Sep 4 2010, 06:36 PM~18488154
> *whats up Funkytown
> *


what the! where you been hiding :wave: how have you been


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

whats up jesse will see tomorrow homie


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 4 2010, 10:13 PM~18488605
> *whats up jesse will see tomorrow homie
> *


Me, Jesse? or Lil Jesse? :biggrin:

Yes sir. I'll be there right after church.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 4 2010, 08:19 PM~18488641
> *Me, Jesse? or Lil Jesse? :biggrin:
> 
> Yes sir. I'll be there right after church.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Here's another project... :rimshot: 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1937228979.html


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew 817


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 4 2010, 05:19 PM~18487216
> *X817 that's cool that u got some nice projects bro but if they never gona hit the streets I wouldn't be braggin about them!!just sell them all and find u your 61 rag that would be a sweet ride to have  :biggrin:
> *



X817! Sounds like alot of BS to me. A guy cash's in his 401k to buy up cars to sell later to make more money. Not very smart. But on the bright side the guy has some gold rims to put on those rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Sep 4 2010, 07:13 AM~18484911-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

What it do alex


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 4 2010, 10:08 PM~18489166
> *X817! Sounds like alot of BS to me. A guy cash's in his 401k to buy up cars to sell later to make more money. Not very smart. But on the bright side the guy has some gold rims to put on those rides! :thumbsup:
> *


Lol I wonder if does are going on his 61rag? :dunno:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

rolled by the majestic picnic today and it looked packed as hell..!!!I wished I could have stopped by but I was able to roll throught trinity real quick..there were still alot of nice rides to be seen including the famous chevy chopped top truck with lifts.

Also got to meet the guy and his wife with the lifted white regal from latin paradise..Real cool peeps..


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Sep 5 2010, 11:23 AM~18491035
> *
> *


Good seeing you today sir.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

anybody got pics from today? :dunno:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 5 2010, 09:36 PM~18494632
> *anybody got pics from today? :dunno:
> *



Bro If i thought i would have been able to make it Id have brought the camera.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Sep 5 2010, 09:23 AM~18491035
> *
> *


que transa homie did you get the solenoid changed out


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 5 2010, 10:36 PM~18494632
> *anybody got pics from today? :dunno:
> *




If u can post the pics go ahead. I just dont have the time right now.



http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=4223...43&l=0b89301510


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 5 2010, 11:25 PM~18495060
> *If u can post the pics go ahead. I just dont have the time right now.
> http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=4223...43&l=0b89301510
> *


I feel you...alot easier to upload to facebook then post IMG links. Pics look great Mike!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

nice long weekend :cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I cant wait till my rides done....shit


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice pics mike!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

mas portfavor..Hey I tried if i jacked that up..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 5 2010, 11:06 PM~18495404
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I love that mc..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Sep 5 2010, 11:23 AM~18491035
> *
> *


My homie right here


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 5 2010, 11:32 PM~18495132
> *I feel you...alot easier to upload to facebook then post IMG links. Pics look great Mike!
> *



Thx homie!


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 5 2010, 09:14 PM~18494454
> *rolled by the majestic picnic today and it looked packed as hell..!!!I wished I could have stopped by but I was able to roll throught trinity real quick..there were still alot of nice rides to be seen including the famous chevy chopped top truck with lifts.
> 
> Also got to meet the guy and his wife with the lifted white regal from latin paradise..Real cool peeps..
> *


Yah my brother Miguel n his wife are preety cool ppl! 


H


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 6 2010, 12:07 AM~18495406
> *Nice pics mike!
> *



Thx bro!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks like I missed out on a good picnic!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 6 2010, 03:59 AM~18496432
> *Looks like I missed out on a good picnic!
> *


you need to quite bulshitting :biggrin: pull that dam car out :twak:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 6 2010, 09:39 AM~18496983
> *
> *



Had a good time chillin with you and your bro last nite homie! Didn't leave there till after 3am hahaha!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 6 2010, 09:04 AM~18497399
> *Had a good time chillin with you and your bro last nite homie! Didn't leave there till after 3am hahaha!
> *


whats up mike :wave:


----------



## babychyna (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## babychyna (Dec 12, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 6 2010, 11:12 AM~18497451
> *whats up mike  :wave:
> *



Sup homie! hahaha my wife got drank too much and is still passed out! I need a ride to northside to pick up my car soon. Anybody got some time? I'll buy the gas and lunch!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater, Lil_Jesse, babychyna, chrisdizzle


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 6 2010, 09:46 AM~18497619
> *Sup homie! hahaha my wife got drank too much and is still passed out! I need a ride to northside to pick up my car soon. Anybody got some time? I'll buy the gas and lunch!
> *


Give me call 682-597-6102 ill help out homie. Don't worry about lunch or gas.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 6 2010, 09:55 AM~18497682
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater, Lil_Jesse, babychyna, chrisdizzle
> 
> *


What's up alex and the rest of the homies :wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 6 2010, 08:42 AM~18497280
> *you need to quite bulshitting  :biggrin: pull that dam car out :twak:
> *


I really wanted to go but we went to a family cookout! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 6 2010, 11:55 AM~18497690
> *Give me call 682-597-6102 ill help out homie. Don't worry about lunch or gas.
> *


Thx bro. Think i have somethin lined up. I'll let you know in a bit.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 5 2010, 10:06 PM~18495404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up germain you always take good pictures homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Those Are Some Sweet Pics Germain An CHyna


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Sep 6 2010, 11:46 AM~18497619-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats Popin Tomas???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 6 2010, 11:46 AM~18497619
> *Sup homie! hahaha my wife got drank too much and is still passed out! I need a ride to northside to pick up my car soon. Anybody got some time? I'll buy the gas and lunch!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Had great time at the Big "M' picnic..


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 6 2010, 01:16 PM~18498950
> *Had great time at the Big "M' picnic..
> *


X2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP HOMIES!?!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 6 2010, 05:26 PM~18499752
> *SUP HOMIES!?!
> *


:thumbsup: what up? Everything cool?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 6 2010, 05:26 PM~18499752
> *SUP HOMIES!?!
> *


Sup Oso! We all had a good time at the MAJESTICS picnic! Puppet went over to Kidds house last night afterwards and kicked it with us for awhile. U gonna make it to the ULC friday?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

mos def had a bad ass time yesterday from chillin at the park to kickin in the northside.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 6 2010, 06:53 PM~18500263
> *mos def had a bad ass time yesterday from chillin at the park to kickin in the northside.
> *


Yessir! Next time party at yo house!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 6 2010, 07:09 PM~18500370
> *Yessir!  Next time party at yo house!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 4 2010, 08:25 AM~18485206
> *x2! Good meeting you and Dave out there at D Shop.  Dre, Juan, Bobby and Danny get seein you guys too!
> Matt.......thats REAL homie!  Stand up move homie. Way to set the example for others to follow.
> *


Thanks Mike i do what i can do to help out bro.......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 6 2010, 07:44 PM~18500632
> *
> *


Hey loco I found my 61 rag lets go pick her up I need a trailer! Its all the way in Montana found her in craiglist! If you cant go let me barrow the trailer bro!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chrisdizzle, juangotti, bubbas 76 ghouse

whats up juan


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 6 2010, 08:49 PM~18501261
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: chrisdizzle, juangotti, bubbas 76 ghouse
> 
> ...


Sup Chris. Sitten here checkin out this netflix on the 360 recuperating from yesterday.


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

To the top for the funk


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 6 2010, 08:38 PM~18501151
> *Hey loco I found my 61 rag lets go pick her up I need a trailer! Its all the way in Montana found her in craiglist! If you cant go let me barrow the trailer bro!
> *



:uh:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 817cutty (Apr 13, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1898399099.html I"m motivated to sale 5,500 takes it 817 376 7716


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 6 2010, 08:38 PM~18501151
> *Hey loco I found my 61 rag lets go pick her up I need a trailer! Its all the way in Montana found her in craiglist! If you cant go let me barrow the trailer bro!
> *



:0


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 6 2010, 07:38 PM~18501151
> *Hey loco I found my 61 rag lets go pick her up I need a trailer! Its all the way in Montana found her in craiglist! If you cant go let me barrow the trailer bro!
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 7 2010, 07:37 AM~18504712
> *:0
> *


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*SOLANOS M.C. - MAJESTICS C.C. - MAJESTIX C.C.*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Sep 7 2010, 08:58 AM~18504990
> *Good To See You Guys Out Here Repin... </span>*


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

looks like i missed out!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 7 2010, 01:29 PM~18506640
> * looks like i missed out!
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Sep 6 2010, 02:14 AM~18496330
> *Yah my brother Miguel n his wife are preety cool ppl!
> H
> *









Awwww thanks brother  this is megan by the way lol


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 5 2010, 08:14 PM~18494454
> *rolled by the majestic picnic today and it looked packed as hell..!!!I wished I could have stopped by but I was able to roll throught trinity real quick..there were still alot of nice rides to be seen including the famous chevy chopped top truck with lifts.
> 
> Also got to meet the guy and his wife with the lifted white regal from latin paradise..Real cool peeps..
> *




Thanks you were cool too but I never caught your name. Im Miguel aka Squishy and my wifes name is Megan


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Sep 7 2010, 02:38 PM~18507139
> *Awwww thanks brother  this is megan by the way lol
> *



Sup Megan... I got you On Vid Hittin Them Switches... :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Sep 7 2010, 01:39 PM~18507148
> *Thanks you were cool too but I never caught your name. Im Miguel aka Squishy and my wifes name is Megan
> *



Lol..Im Dave...Ive known ruben since he was about 10..We'll have to go roll somtimes.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

oops dbl


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 7 2010, 02:22 PM~18507053
> *:nicoderm:
> *



:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 7 2010, 03:11 PM~18507359
> *:wave:
> *



Sup Isela.??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 7 2010, 03:19 PM~18507424-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, ms_tx_legend214, 80 Eldog, chevythang
:0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Anymore pics of the majestics picnic? :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Sep 7 2010, 06:58 AM~18504990
> *SOLANOS M.C. - MAJESTICS C.C. - MAJESTIX C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 7 2010, 05:17 PM~18508320
> *Anymore pics of the majestics picnic? :biggrin:
> *



I posted a link to some pics. Look a page or two back.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 7 2010, 08:27 AM~18504866
> *:buttkick:
> *


Oh thats messed up I dont deserve to be kicked in the behind! I desereve to have props for collecting all the impalas but I forgot all ya vatos all haters keep on hating I wont hate I congradulate! laters haters


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 7 2010, 06:03 PM~18508792
> *Oh thats messed up I dont deserve to be kicked in the behind! I desereve  to have props for collecting all the impalas but I forgot all ya vatos all haters keep on hating I wont hate I congradulate! laters haters
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 7 2010, 06:03 PM~18508792
> *Oh thats messed up I dont deserve to be kicked in the behind! I desereve  to have props for collecting all the impalas but I forgot all ya vatos all haters keep on hating I wont hate I congradulate! laters haters
> *



LMAO!!!! U got that right homie! Congrats! What else are u lookin for so I can help u look too! O, and I have some oceanfront property in Arizona for sale real cheap! Lmk if interested :wink:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup LUNA


Sup $Mike$


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one know where a good Auto dealer to go to?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 7 2010, 06:29 PM~18509087
> *Sup LUNA
> Sup $Mike$
> *


What up Playa!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 7 2010, 06:31 PM~18509106
> *Any one know where a good Auto dealer to go to?
> 
> --------------------
> ...


:0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 7 2010, 05:28 PM~18509079
> *LMAO!!!!  U got that right homie! Congrats!  What else are u lookin for so I can help u look  too! O,  and I have some oceanfront property in Arizona for sale real cheap! Lmk if interested :wink:
> *



can you see the sea from your front porch??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 7 2010, 06:31 PM~18509106
> *Any one know where a good Auto dealer to go to?
> *


PAACO


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 6 2010, 12:03 PM~18497737
> *What's up germain you always take good pictures homie
> *


Thanks


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 7 2010, 06:48 PM~18509252
> *can you see the sea from your front porch??
> *



Yessir! Heffner has a house next door to me out there. Always women out there. Should sell quick!


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

JUST GOT MY LRM ISSUE FOR THE MONTH AND BIG PROPS TO THE CAR CLUBS THAT WERE ON IT TEXAS DOIN IT BIG LIKE ALLWAYS :biggrin: :thumbsup: 














































SORRY IF THA PIC LOOK LIKE SHIT I USED MY PHONE WHITE TRASH IS A BAD 64


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Sep 7 2010, 05:33 PM~18509518
> *JUST GOT MY LRM ISSUE FOR THE MONTH AND BIG PROPS TO THE CAR CLUBS THAT WERE ON IT TEXAS DOIN IT BIG LIKE ALLWAYS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Sep 7 2010, 06:33 PM~18509518
> *JUST GOT MY LRM ISSUE FOR THE MONTH AND BIG PROPS TO THE CAR CLUBS THAT WERE ON IT TEXAS DOIN IT BIG LIKE ALLWAYS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



Im have to go get that issue..Havnt bought a lowrider in 15 years..I gave away like 300 pounds of lrm books..lol


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Sep 7 2010, 05:33 PM~18509518
> *JUST GOT MY LRM ISSUE FOR THE MONTH AND BIG PROPS TO THE CAR CLUBS THAT WERE ON IT TEXAS DOIN IT BIG LIKE ALLWAYS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


thats what im talking about im on the way to get the issue right now :biggrin: good looking out homie :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> Oh thats messed up I dont deserve to be kicked in the behind! I desereve to have props for collecting all the impalas but I forgot all ya vatos all haters keep on hating I wont hate I congradulate! laters haters
> [/quote
> Hating? on what hommie. With all the money you say you have maybe its time to buy a trailer instead of asking people to barrow their. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Sep 7 2010, 07:33 PM~18509518
> *JUST GOT MY LRM ISSUE FOR THE MONTH AND BIG PROPS TO THE CAR CLUBS THAT WERE ON IT TEXAS DOIN IT BIG LIKE ALLWAYS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 7 2010, 07:18 PM~18510505
> *thats what im talking about im on the way to get the issue right now :biggrin: good looking out homie :thumbsup:
> *


It is not out yet subscribers get it a little early but i will be out soon.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> > Oh thats messed up I dont deserve to be kicked in the behind! I desereve to have props for collecting all the impalas but I forgot all ya vatos all haters keep on hating I wont hate I congradulate! laters haters
> > [/quote
> > Hating? on what hommie. With all the money you say you have maybe its time to buy a trailer instead of asking people to barrow their. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Morning folks.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 7 2010, 10:25 PM~18511777
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Whats up Mike??? :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 8 2010, 05:03 AM~18513357
> *Morning folks.
> *


Whats up bro??? Do you have any pits?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 8 2010, 05:20 AM~18513390
> *Whats up bro??? Do you have any pits?
> *



no- yes..Im going to repo one right now in houston..dude still owes me 6 g's on the dog and wont pay up.. Yea i used to have a kennel named trevinos pits.I owned a dog name thug and haides..Im going to repo thug right now.We started the blood line thugline.A mixture of razors edge and greyline dogs.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 8 2010, 06:19 AM~18513388
> *Whats up Mike???  :biggrin:
> *



Nada homie! Rainin like crazy right now!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 8 2010, 05:35 AM~18513419
> *no- yes..Im going to repo one right now in houston..dude still owes me 6 g's on the dog and wont pay up..  Yea i used to have a kennel named trevinos pits.I owned a dog name thug and haides..Im going to repo thug right now.We started the blood line thugline.A mixture of razors edge and greyline dogs.
> *


Pm some pikz and prices!!!! :happysad:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Becareful out there Foros!!!!! Its getting worst!!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 8 2010, 06:33 AM~18513703
> *Becareful out there Foros!!!!! Its getting worst!!!!
> *


X2 we are gona need to take boats out if it keeps raining


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 8 2010, 08:33 AM~18513703
> *Becareful out there Foros!!!!! Its getting worst!!!!
> *


Thanks for dropping the bike off Romero. I appreciate it.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 8 2010, 08:33 AM~18513703
> *Becareful out there Foros!!!!! Its getting worst!!!!
> *


Its flooding in parts of Roanoke. Gonna take me forever to get to Tyler today!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 8 2010, 09:22 AM~18513924
> *Its flooding in parts of Roanoke.  Gonna take me forever to get to Tyler today!
> *












:0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Good morning :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 8 2010, 07:22 AM~18513924
> *Its flooding in parts of Roanoke.  Gonna take me forever to get to Tyler today!
> *


Be carefull out there Bro


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 8 2010, 08:42 AM~18514028
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: that monito with the raft is funny


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 8 2010, 07:48 AM~18513776
> *Thanks for dropping the bike off Romero. I appreciate it.
> *


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 8 2010, 07:39 AM~18513732
> *X2 we are gona need to take boats out if it keeps raining
> *


Whats up? :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC
You still want the radio and 30 rite?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 8 2010, 09:36 AM~18514383
> *Sup Macias
> *


nothin much matt just tryin to stay dry in this wet weather, whats up with you??? how have you been???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65+Sep 8 2010, 08:46 AM~18514446-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just workin bro savin some $$$ you?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*$$$$$*


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 8 2010, 11:39 AM~18515205
> *
> Just workin bro savin some $$$  you?
> *


orale pos igual im at the shop right now juntando una feriecita.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 7 2010, 04:49 PM~18508096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Sep 7 2010, 05:33 PM~18509518
> *JUST GOT MY LRM ISSUE FOR THE MONTH AND BIG PROPS TO THE CAR CLUBS THAT WERE ON IT TEXAS DOIN IT BIG LIKE ALLWAYS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 5 2010, 08:17 PM~18494477
> *Good seeing you today sir.
> *


  THANK U HOMIE NICE CUTTY BY THE WAY TAKE CARE :thumbsup:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 5 2010, 08:52 PM~18494761
> *que transa homie did you get the solenoid changed out
> *


 :yes: K ONDA TOMAS YEA THANKS A LOT BRO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 5 2010, 11:43 PM~18495937
> *My homie right here
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: SUP JUAN :wave: WATSAPENIN FORT WORTH !!!


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 7 2010, 08:18 PM~18510505
> *thats what im talking about im on the way to get the issue right now :biggrin: good looking out homie :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Sep 8 2010, 02:26 PM~18515967
> *  THANK U HOMIE NICE CUTTY BY THE WAY TAKE CARE  :thumbsup:
> *


Orale, you going to the Picnic on the 19th?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Sep 8 2010, 02:30 PM~18515998
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: SUP JUAN  :wave: WATSAPENIN FORT WORTH !!!
> *


bullshitten fool :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

seein how everybody sticks together and helps each other in ft worth is inspiring :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 7 2010, 06:15 PM~18508932
> *
> 
> 
> ...


say homie you need to drink this you so much of hater!
http://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv125/i...nt=PICT0039.jpg


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 8 2010, 07:14 PM~18518299
> *seein how everybody sticks together and helps each other in ft worth is inspiring  :thumbsup:
> *



:wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 8 2010, 07:49 PM~18518576
> *say homie you need to drink this you so much of hater!
> http://s676.photobucket.com/albums/vv125/i...nt=PICT0039.jpg
> *












You mean this


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 8 2010, 07:14 PM~18518299
> *seein how everybody sticks together and helps each other in ft worth is inspiring  :thumbsup:
> *


Its cool when we go to Carshows are picnics because majority of us kick it together regardless of a club. We all bullshit and clown each other but we a tight group. Im proud to call myself a Fort Worth Lowrider.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: chrisdizzle, juangotti, $Money Mike$, Texas 61 Impala

whats up juan, what up mike.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 8 2010, 07:57 PM~18518647
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: chrisdizzle, juangotti, $Money Mike$, Texas 61 Impala
> 
> ...


Whats up Chris you missed a bomb as picnic? You gonna be at the latin paradise/newwave picnic? its gonna be on and poppin.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 8 2010, 07:59 PM~18518664
> *Whats up Chris you missed a bomb as picnic? You gonna be at the latin paradise/newwave picnic?  its gonna be on and poppin.
> *


Ya my inlaws had a cook out too. Ya im planing on going to the show and picnic that weekend.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 8 2010, 07:02 PM~18518702
> *Ya my inlaws had a cook out too. Ya im planing on going to the show and picnic that weekend.
> *



you can roll with me hommie

sup juan!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 8 2010, 08:09 PM~18518787
> *you can roll with me hommie
> 
> sup juan!!
> *


FO-SHO


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 8 2010, 08:09 PM~18518787
> *you can roll with me hommie
> 
> sup juan!!
> *


Sup Dude


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 8 2010, 07:55 PM~18518629
> *Its cool when we go to Carshows are picnics because majority of us kick it together regardless of a club. We all bullshit and clown each other but we a tight group. Im proud to call myself a Fort Worth Lowrider.
> *



x2! I think sundays picnic was a prime example of that.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 8 2010, 07:14 PM~18518851
> *FO-SHO
> *



Maybe we'll see the monte tomorrow or friday! keeping the fingers crossed.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 8 2010, 08:37 PM~18519080
> *Maybe we'll see the monte tomorrow or friday!  keeping the fingers crossed.
> *


You know your ready. Jessica asked if thug was excited to see yall.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 8 2010, 07:49 AM~18514469
> *FORTWORTHAZTEC
> You still want the radio and 30 rite?
> *


My boy hooked me up with one and A/C for the g ride... :biggrin:
But I will hook u up with thm for 60? Let me knw...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 8 2010, 08:18 PM~18519494
> *You know your ready. Jessica asked if thug was excited to see yall.
> *



yea he jumped right in the car..We stopped at jitb and got his ass a burger for the trip home.
You want to buy him??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 8 2010, 07:57 PM~18518647
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: chrisdizzle, juangotti, $Money Mike$, Texas 61 Impala
> 
> ...



Not much homie! Jus got home for a few hours before I head back to work. What you been up to?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 8 2010, 08:21 PM~18519536
> *My boy hooked me up with one and A/C for the g ride... :biggrin:
> But I will hook u up with thm for 60? Let me knw...
> *


50? Ill pick them up friday?? :happysad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Sep 7 2010, 07:33 PM~18509518
> *JUST GOT MY LRM ISSUE FOR THE MONTH AND BIG PROPS TO THE CAR CLUBS THAT WERE ON IT TEXAS DOIN IT BIG LIKE ALLWAYS :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone know about how much to get some steering linkage chromed for a g body run???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Sep 8 2010, 07:55 PM~18520570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


60 homie that's already hookin it up! Let mw knw... maybe u could still hook me up with the radio? Jk


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

morning 817


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 9 2010, 05:05 AM~18522742
> *Mike what's good homie... another no call no show? Lol wht else do u need for ur mc... all this givin away stuff on this 817 topic got a homie wantin 2 gv away sum free white walls... lol
> 60 homie that's already hookin it up! Let mw knw... maybe u could still hook me up with the radio? Jk
> *


Ill call you friday!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 8 2010, 08:43 PM~18519806
> *yea he jumped right in the car..We stopped at jitb and got his ass a burger for the trip home.
> You want to buy him??
> *


How much your going to ask for thug? Hes good with kids rite? I want something out off bully blue winkle you know he passed away?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Sep 8 2010, 02:30 PM~18515998
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: SUP JUAN  :wave: WATSAPENIN FORT WORTH !!!
> *


Sup Puppet???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 8 2010, 07:14 PM~18518299
> *seein how everybody sticks together and helps each other in ft worth is inspiring  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 9 2010, 05:24 AM~18522781
> *How much your going to ask for thug? Hes good with kids rite? I want something out off bully blue winkle you know he passed away?
> *



6k..I hate to sell him again but I dont have time for dogs anymore.Yea i herd but I didnt deal with the crazy lady who owned him.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 8 2010, 11:03 PM~18520674
> *anyone know about how much to get some steering linkage chromed for a g body run???
> *


Maybe 15 20 30 Bucks Each Pcs... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 8 2010, 11:28 PM~18521010
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Pics Germain..... You Made A Crazy Storm Worst Then Me :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 9 2010, 06:05 AM~18522742
> *Mike what's good homie... another no call no show? Lol wht else do u need for ur mc... all this givin away stuff on this 817 topic got a homie wantin 2 gv away sum free white walls... lol
> 60 homie that's already hookin it up! Let mw knw... maybe u could still hook me up with the radio? Jk
> *


I need the rearend off that ride if you got it? Cost? PM me


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Whens the next cruise?? 

Today's Birthdays 
98 members are celebrating their birthday today
cadillac6(28), Lowridingmike(21), sneakyboy1(38), caddy_mac(32), dragginstien(31), LowTownCar94(27), mrfreshnklean(23), pedal scrapin(23), swilldaddycaddy(31), MR.SKAMS(30), Jadee(32), montano(50), GHETTO BLUES(32), DOUGHBOY91(24), 408pimpala_64(25), wiznutz(27), TwistedNut86(24), eloc187(33), Hoss805(91), Clean 67 Caprice(34), CHICANOSTYLE(29), montebob(37), realistroller(19), cali swanger(24), 64sitinlow(24), BabyGirl23(28), RORO13(38), RUBEN JUAREZ(55), queenie(31), 76classic(35), andyzcustoms(30), holly.hoodlum(27), seventy5_caprice(28), pook(31), 4pumpedTLon20s(31), chepe v(35), iconzpres(30), ES-QueenCity-Chevy(27), UNITED1986(40), playboyoftha602(26), BiggDeee(29), autopartman(31), chevy_boy(35), brd2ball(30), MR.SMACKABITCH(42), bulletproofdesigns(46), TEKILA61904(22), dignity(16), big pete 96(38), ranz(38), MARIACHI LOCO 53(36), thudy(43), BigFlaco713(21), WESTUP702(33), I KEEPS IT REAL(34), COAST2COAST(31), cruising oldies(21), Mr.Cadillac87(22), Cadillacowners(24), zul_king_86(19),* rollin64(27) *,MILKWEED239(20), 66purplerain(31), cadillacj(35), doc.lowrider(32), artchuco(38), oscarb(32), rickyracer1962(33), Outlawd09(39), LowChevyBoy(15), Cruizin_In_StyleCC(18), Killa J(27), chevylayd(32), red fury 2(27), ElBigFlaco(21), BIG DADDY COUPE(19), poncho712806(35), AlphaTiger86(24), NYLO-LO(26), apples4551(40), simba(49), Deem(20), oglou(50), Juan C. Valtierra(28), akizaks47(26), skylerjay(40), freshjess69(41), RAMJAM(48), MZ STREETSTYLE ATL(29), 80emcee(33), mr.askia(34), staright sharken(19), TEXAS BANDITS(29), real oldschool(30), sugeknight(23), jvoss(31), big93fleetwood(30), wicked72rivi(31) 
:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, 81.7.TX., $CHARLIE BOY$, tples65


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 9 2010, 05:24 AM~18522781
> *How much your going to ask for thug? Hes good with kids rite? I want something out off bully blue winkle you know he passed away?
> *



shit that dog has been sleeping with my kids since he was a puppy.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2010, 08:08 AM~18522970
> *Maybe 15 20 30 Bucks Each Pcs... :biggrin:
> *


Lmao damn..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2010, 08:11 AM~18522980
> *Nice Pics Germain..... You Made A Crazy Storm Worst Then Me :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 9 2010, 06:05 AM~18522742
> *Mike what's good homie... another no call no show? Lol wht else do u need for ur mc... all this givin away stuff on this 817 topic got a homie wantin 2 gv away sum free white walls... lol
> *




Lol sorry bout that. I'll roll by friday night. What time u get home? I also think there is a ULC meeting friday nite. Lmk what time is good for you.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 9 2010, 06:05 AM~18522742
> *Mike what's good homie... another no call no show? Lol wht else do u need for ur mc... all this givin away stuff on this 817 topic got a homie wantin 2 gv away sum free white walls... lol
> 60 homie that's already hookin it up! Let mw knw... maybe u could still hook me up with the radio? Jk
> *



Do u have the dome light cover?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rollin64!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY Rollin64!!!!!


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 8 2010, 06:55 PM~18518629
> *Its cool when we go to Carshows are picnics because majority of us kick it together regardless of a club. We all bullshit and clown each other but we a tight group. Im proud to call myself a Fort Worth Lowrider.
> *


  :h5: :rimshot:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Aqw


> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 8 2010, 09:28 PM~18521010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good pic


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 8 2010, 10:28 PM~18521010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics bro :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 8 2010, 10:28 PM~18521010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Sep 9 2010, 11:35 AM~18524152
> *Aqw
> Good pic
> *


clean regal


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 9 2010, 09:53 AM~18524286
> *clean regal
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 9 2010, 11:37 AM~18524165
> *
> *


congrats on the LRM Page


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 9 2010, 09:53 AM~18524286
> *clean regal
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY HOMIE REPPIN THEM BOYS!!!The regal looks nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

T


> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 9 2010, 09:31 AM~18524121
> *Happy Birthday Rollin64!
> *


Thanks $Money Mike$ & Macias


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 9 2010, 10:06 AM~18524397
> *ALREADY HOMIE REPPIN THEM BOYS!!!The regal looks nice :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks. Jesse


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday Rollin 64


Good to see you rollin the Regal lastnight roll by tonight and lets JUICE IT UP

:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WASSUP FOROS?????? SEE YALL MANANA!!!!!! BE READY TO GET YO DRINK ON!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 9 2010, 11:05 AM~18524873
> *WASSUP FOROS?????? SEE YALL MANANA!!!!!! BE READY TO GET YO DRINK ON!!!
> *


OW SHIT BEERS ON OSO :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 9 2010, 01:05 PM~18524873
> *WASSUP FOROS?????? SEE YALL MANANA!!!!!! BE READY TO GET YO DRINK ON!!!
> *


Ill see you there homeboy. We missed you the other night. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 9 2010, 01:10 PM~18524907
> *OW SHIT BEERS ON OSO  :biggrin:
> *


AWWREADY! :run: :boink:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Happy <span style=\'colorrange\'>Birthday JOHN This Ones For You... </span>*


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2010, 01:00 PM~18525750
> *Happy <span style=\'colorrange\'>Birthday JOHN This Ones For You... </span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 9 2010, 03:44 PM~18526121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  G


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2010, 01:00 PM~18525750
> *Happy <span style=\'colorrange\'>Birthday JOHN This Ones For You... </span>
> 
> 
> ...


That what talk n about. Thanks alex :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Sep 9 2010, 05:51 AM~18523172-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 9 2010, 01:00 PM~18525750
> *Happy <span style=\'colorrange\'>Birthday JOHN This Ones For You... </span>
> 
> 
> ...


x2 homie :wow:


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 9 2010, 04:47 PM~18527508
> *x2 homie :wow:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 9 2010, 03:44 PM~18526121
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Gooooooood Morning.... TGIF!!!*


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2010, 06:35 AM~18532283
> *Gooooooood Morning....  TGIF!!!
> *



hell yea!!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2010, 06:35 AM~18532283
> *Gooooooood Morning....  TGIF!!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 10 2010, 05:35 AM~18532283
> *Gooooooood Morning....  TGIF!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 9 2010, 11:03 AM~18524369
> *congrats on the LRM Page
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

http://schools.fortworthisd.net/northside/...oolCarShow.aspx


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 10 2010, 09:13 AM~18532636
> *http://schools.fortworthisd.net/northside/...oolCarShow.aspx
> *


Damn! Isn't there somethin else goin tgat weekend? I like to go support the school tho.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 9 2010, 10:01 AM~18523499
> *Whens the next cruise??
> 
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 10 2010, 11:30 AM~18534288
> *
> *


x2... this is skidz... i got the blu monte street legal for this month....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Procedes of bike raffle go to bikers against child abuse. GIVING IT AWAY TOMORROW!!! 

 Los Vagabundos MC is  raffling off a 2009 custom built bobber. Has evo crate motor with 6 speed trans and bdl belt drive. With custom air brushed paint job. We will be giving it away at our party on sept 11 2010. Only 200 tickets being sold not many left get your chance to win this bike now!! Email to buy a ticket or come to the party and get a ticket and have a good time at willies ice house in the stock yards on sept 11th.   Door prizes, 50/50, auctions, free food and 6 live bands. Come hang out with the bikers for a day!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I personaly only have 5 tickets left if anyone wants a chance on this bad ass bike guys!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Sep 10 2010, 02:21 PM~18535059
> *x2... this is skidz... i got the blu monte street legal for this month....
> *



BRING IT OUT MAN!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: blanco, Loco 61
what it do :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 4 2010, 07:14 AM~18485153
> *FOR SALE 1967 IMPALA SS $1,500 project car
> 
> 
> ...


Holla at me dawg... cash is ready and I got my trailer... let mk sum room for ur rags....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 10 2010, 02:47 PM~18535254
> *Procedes of bike raffle go to bikers against child abuse. GIVING IT AWAY TOMORROW!!!
> 
> Los Vagabundos MC is  raffling off a 2009 custom built bobber. Has evo crate motor with 6 speed trans and bdl belt drive. With custom air brushed paint job. We will be giving it away at our party on sept 11 2010. Only 200 tickets being sold not many left get your chance to win this bike now!! Email to buy a ticket or come to the party and get a ticket and have a good time at willies ice house in the stock yards on sept 11th.   Door prizes, 50/50, auctions, free food and 6 live bands. Come hang out with the bikers for a day!!
> ...



sounds like fun..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 10 2010, 04:52 PM~18535636
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: blanco, Loco 61
> what it do  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

morning foros


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Morning


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 10 2010, 05:33 PM~18535859
> *Holla at me dawg... cash is ready and I got my trailer... let mk sum room for ur rags....
> *



Have u called him? I'm sure he's ready to add to his collection of not for sale Impalas!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 10 2010, 05:33 PM~18535859
> *Holla at me dawg... cash is ready and I got my trailer... let mk sum room for ur rags....
> *


 Say homie this white vato came thru and he said he wants to buy all the projects that i have so I will keep you on stand by if the deal does not go thru ok homie I need to sell all of them homie!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 11 2010, 12:44 PM~18541202
> *Say homie this white vato came thru and he said he wants to buy all the projects that i have so I will keep you on stand by if the deal does not go thru ok homie I need to sell all of them homie!
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

white vato..thats a first for me.lol


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 11 2010, 10:44 AM~18541202
> *Say homie this white vato came thru and he said he wants to buy all the projects that i have so I will keep you on stand by if the deal does not go thru ok homie I need to sell all of them homie!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 11 2010, 09:44 AM~18541202
> *Say homie this white vato came thru and he said he wants to buy all the projects that i have so I will keep you on stand by if the deal does not go thru ok homie I need to sell all of them homie!
> *



Damn .... good luck with the sale....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 11 2010, 10:17 AM~18541364
> *white vato..thats a first for me.lol
> *


X2 classic!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

From my understanding someone has Streetlife plaques for sale here on Lay It Low. I would appreciate it if you would PM me here. 


Thanks


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SLFirstLady_@Sep 11 2010, 02:16 PM~18541946
> *From my understanding someone has Streetlife plaques for sale here on Lay It Low. I would appreciate it if you would PM me here.
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit is able diaz back on the sceen??


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 11 2010, 02:48 PM~18542386
> *Oh shit is able diaz back on the sceen??
> *


No last time I saw him he was working for Snap On. And Milkweed was a Forest Hill cop but I heard he was working on becoming Fort Worth PD.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 11 2010, 04:33 PM~18542602
> *No last time I saw him he was working for Snap On. And Milkweed was a Forest Hill cop but I heard he was working on becoming Fort Worth PD.
> *



Yea i know what able does he's one of my customers and Ive known him for over 15 years..Now i havnt seen mark ass mark in a while..who are you??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yo did you get your car?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 11 2010, 02:33 PM~18542602
> *No last time I saw him he was working for Snap On. And Milkweed was a Forest Hill cop but I heard he was working on becoming Fort Worth PD.
> *



Haven't seen thm fools in a longtime used to work with able at troy aikman automall... damn we rep STREETLIFE in high school.... those whr da days!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 11 2010, 05:04 PM~18542732
> *Yo did you get your car?
> *



no net yet.. it was supposed to go back to the paint shop today .


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

able used to sit at the car wash and slang streetlife stickers like it was crack..id be over at that fools house and dudes would show up to by stickers..lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 11 2010, 06:59 PM~18543031
> *able used to sit at the car wash and slang streetlife stickers like it was crack..id be over at that fools house and dudes would show up to by stickers..lol
> *


Damn?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I seen chris with the cutlass for the first time in like 10 years on the way back from the torres empire show.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Sup money mike!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 11 2010, 12:44 PM~18541202
> *Say homie this white vato came thru and he said he wants to buy all the projects that i have so I will keep you on stand by if the deal does not go thru ok homie I need to sell all of them homie!
> *


This fool here.................




BANNED!!!! 

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 11 2010, 06:24 PM~18543152
> *This fool here.................
> BANNED!!!!
> 
> ...



he got banned??for what?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 11 2010, 05:24 PM~18543152
> *This fool here.................
> BANNED!!!!
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 11 2010, 07:20 PM~18543128
> *Sup money mike!!
> *


Sup Bro! Jus chillin today. And u?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 11 2010, 06:33 PM~18543206
> *Sup Bro! Jus chillin today.  And u?
> *



chillin also..Im drinkin a little coke / crown and making some bad ass tacos..the wife is on rice duty..wish i was in my monte hittin switches..can i borrow your ride??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

oh shit..im about to go pick up the ride!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 11 2010, 04:24 PM~18543152
> *This fool here.................
> BANNED!!!!
> 
> ...



Lmao...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got back from d shop with the car..He did an outstanding install !!Way exceeded my expectations. :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 11 2010, 10:41 PM~18544300
> *Just got back from d shop with the car..He did an outstanding install !!Way exceeded my expectations. :biggrin:
> *



Glad you liked it Homie .... Thank You.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2010, 09:50 PM~18544364
> *Glad you liked it Homie .... Thank You.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sup Money Mike....
It was cool seeing u flip and bobby nxt time we cook it out 817 style...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2010, 09:50 PM~18544364
> *Glad you liked it Homie .... Thank You.
> 
> 
> ...



Ill def be back for more work..Thanks again..My daughters all ramped up and wants to go cruise right now.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 11 2010, 10:26 PM~18544583
> *Ill def be back for more work..Thanks again..My daughters all ramped up and wants to go cruise right now.
> *


came out nice


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2010, 08:50 PM~18544364
> *Glad you liked it Homie .... Thank You.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 

looks good homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 11 2010, 11:25 PM~18544577
> *Sup Money Mike....
> It was cool seeing u flip and bobby nxt time we cook it out 817 style...
> *



Hell Yeah bro! Was good kickin it. I'm down for a cookout!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2010, 10:50 PM~18544364
> *Glad you liked it Homie .... Thank You.
> 
> 
> ...



Came out real nice bro! I showed everybody at the meeting and they said it was real clean! Once again you have exceeded expectations of your customer! Keep up the great work homie!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 11 2010, 11:25 PM~18544577
> *Sup Money Mike....
> It was cool seeing u flip and bobby nxt time we cook it out 817 style...
> *


Maybe you can come out to Justin :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2010, 07:50 PM~18544364
> *Glad you liked it Homie .... Thank You.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 11 2010, 07:35 PM~18543213
> *chillin also..Im drinkin a little coke / crown and making some bad ass tacos..the wife is on rice duty..wish i was in my monte hittin switches..can i borrow your ride??
> *



Damn! Now that yours is done maybe we shoold go cruise the streets of SPRINGTOWN!! :biggrin: 


Next time you cookin fajitas we gonna crash the party!




Sup Joe T?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 11 2010, 08:45 PM~18544684
> *Maybe you can come out to Justin  :biggrin:
> *


I'm down....


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 11 2010, 07:26 PM~18543165
> *he got banned??for what?
> *



Talkin about sellin cars and makin room for Rags and then someone post up that they wanna buy a car of his then he says some WHITE VATO is gonna buy all of his projects. I call bullshit! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 11 2010, 11:49 PM~18544711
> *I'm down....
> *



Kool! I'll start checkin for a weekend to plan it.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 4 2010, 10:14 AM~18485153
> *FOR SALE 1967 IMPALA SS $1,500 project car
> 
> 
> ...




For all your Rags right???


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Im def rolling next weekend..its going back to the paint shop on monday then it will be decent enough to hit the streets..

Guys its up to us to keep people like d shop open..We see what happend to low joes and I dont want to see it happen again..especially to a cool cat like Danny..

Im sold.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 11 2010, 11:03 PM~18544819
> *
> 
> For all your Rags right???
> ...



In a rick james voice COLD BLOODED!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 11 2010, 10:25 PM~18544577
> *Sup Money Mike....
> It was cool seeing u flip and bobby nxt time we cook it out 817 style...
> *



IS BOBBY ON LIL??


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 11 2010, 10:49 PM~18544709
> *Damn! Now that yours is done maybe we shoold go cruise the streets of SPRINGTOWN!! :biggrin:
> Next time you cookin fajitas we gonna crash the party!
> Sup Joe T?
> *


wat it dew money mike


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 11 2010, 09:03 PM~18544819
> *
> 
> For all your Rags right???
> ...


Oh damn... ***** got mad rags... nxt post will be that we are hating on him... and that the WHITE VATO bought all his projects...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 11 2010, 09:07 PM~18544846
> *IS BOBBY ON LIL??
> *


I'm not 2 sure...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wats up bob and turtle


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Sep 12 2010, 12:07 AM~18544846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chillin at the crib. Got home kinda late so to kiss a lil ass i had to give my wife a foot massage :biggrin: After that she not mad no more lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2010, 09:50 PM~18544364
> *Glad you liked it Homie .... Thank You.
> 
> 
> ...



SOON THERE WILL BE ANOTHER 72 SPOKE D IN THAT SPOT.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Sep 11 2010, 09:18 PM~18544913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol... phone was blowin up... flip wouldn't stop tlkin...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 12 2010, 12:23 AM~18544940
> *Whuts up!
> Lol... phone was blowin up... flip wouldn't stop tlkin...
> *



lol! He's kool peeps!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 11 2010, 11:18 PM~18544915
> *Yeah he is low65 on here. Hardly ever gets on here tho. He is more on FB.
> Chillin at the crib. Got home kinda late so to kiss a lil ass i had to give my wife a foot massage :biggrin:  After that she not mad no more lol
> *


sounds like u know how to make things better, so when we cookin out,im down to go to justin lol


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Sep 12 2010, 12:26 AM~18544964
> *sounds like u know how to make things better,  so when we cookin out,im down to go to justin lol
> *




LOL! Orale guey but im not rubbin your feet! Maybe on friday night. Im gonna check with the wife and see what we got planned for that day.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

damn u read my mind lol


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Sep 12 2010, 12:32 AM~18545015
> *damn u read my mind lol
> *



MAS PUTO!!!!!!


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 11 2010, 12:44 PM~18541202
> *Say homie this white vato came thru and he said he wants to buy all the projects that i have so I will keep you on stand by if the deal does not go thru ok homie I need to sell all of them homie!
> *



Wasn't Me


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Sep 12 2010, 12:18 AM~18544913
> *wats up bob and turtle
> *



Whats up Joe....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Sep 11 2010, 11:37 PM~18545039
> *Whats up Joe....
> *


not much just chillin


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Just got home! lost a wheel on the freeway scared the shit outta the wifey and the kids. :sad:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 12 2010, 12:10 AM~18545207
> *Just got home! lost a wheel on the freeway scared the shit outta the wifey and the kids. :sad:
> *


damn homie sounds familiar, hope everything ok


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Dres ok. he just lost a wheel


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps



Lookin good Danny you got room for my ride now????
:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 11 2010, 11:06 PM~18544834
> *In a rick james voice              COLD BLOODED!!
> *


aw nicca u crazy lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 12 2010, 12:10 AM~18545207
> *Just got home! lost a wheel on the freeway scared the shit outta the wifey and the kids. :sad:
> *


Ahh that sucks..did you loose a spoke or a standard wheel..is the ride cool??


----------



## dragons (Sep 12, 2010)

dam these are some tight rides homie, i dont have pictures but i got some footage of how low my ride goes, it as fast as a porche too ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DARjSqs2JBY (correct me if i got the wrong link)


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dragons_@Sep 12 2010, 07:28 AM~18546063
> *dam these are some tight rides homie, i dont have pictures but i got some footage of how low my ride goes, it as fast as a porche too ! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DARjSqs2JBY (correct me if i got the wrong link)
> *



epic fail!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 12 2010, 01:10 AM~18545207
> *Just got home! lost a wheel on the freeway scared the shit outta the wifey and the kids. :sad:
> *



Dammn homie! GLAD NO ONE GOT HURT.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2010, 10:50 PM~18544364
> *Glad you liked it Homie .... Thank You.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Danny!  :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks fellas! we are okay cant say as much for my car!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 12 2010, 01:10 AM~18545207
> *Just got home! lost a wheel on the freeway scared the shit outta the wifey and the kids. :sad:
> *



 man im glad yall are all okay! thats sucks about your ride homie


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Aaron she be back on the road in no time! :boink:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 12 2010, 11:19 AM~18546774
> *Thanks Aaron she be back on the road in no time! :boink:
> *


i already know


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one finds a wire wheel off 35 lmk. :happysad:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wats good homies


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 11 2010, 11:50 PM~18544724
> *Talkin about sellin cars and makin room for Rags and then someone post up that they wanna buy a car of his then he says some WHITE VATO is gonna buy all of his projects. I call bullshit! :biggrin:
> *


Call it what you want but I have a buyer Ya vatos will only low ball me homie money talks bullshit walks you know the deal TEXAS 61 IMPALA ON TOP OF THINGS MAKING MONEY 24/7.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Sep 12 2010, 01:19 PM~18547414
> *wats good homies
> *


Que onda Joe T! U bringn the 64 to Torres on satrday?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 12 2010, 12:03 AM~18544819
> *
> 
> For all your Rags right???
> ...


ha ha you funny homie it shows you are a number one hater posting bullshit pics! All ya vatos are a bunch of haters dont hate because i have enough cash to buy impalas anytime I want!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 12 2010, 12:44 PM~18547847
> *ha ha you funny homie it shows you are a number one hater posting bullshit pics! All ya vatos are a bunch of haters dont hate because i have enough cash to buy impalas anytime I want!
> *


THEN WHY DONT YOU BUY A 61 RAG AND LET THE CAR SPEAK FOR YOU. I BEEN READING YOU AND YOUR BULLSHIT LONG ENOUGH. ANYONE CAN HAVE A BUNCH OF RUSTY ASS PROJECT CARS, YOU AINT BALLIN, YOU ARE SIMPLY JUNK COLLECTIN NOW CUT IT OUT ALFREDO SANFORD :uh:


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

***** said 'alfredo' sanford


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Sep 12 2010, 01:15 PM~18548010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Nice pics


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Sep 12 2010, 03:16 PM~18548016
> *THEN WHY DONT YOU BUY A 61 RAG AND LET THE CAR SPEAK FOR YOU. I BEEN READING YOU AND YOUR BULLSHIT LONG ENOUGH. ANYONE CAN HAVE A BUNCH OF RUSTY ASS PROJECT CARS, YOU AINT BALLIN, YOU ARE SIMPLY JUNK COLLECTIN NOW CUT IT OUT ALFREDO SANFORD :uh:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Alfredo Sanford!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 12 2010, 12:44 PM~18547847
> *ha ha you funny homie it shows you are a number one hater posting bullshit pics! All ya vatos are a bunch of haters dont hate because i have enough cash to buy impalas anytime I want!
> *


No one is hating homie,I just think everyone is tired of ur bs...just fix up ur 61 rag and then sell those projects u have to people that are actually gona fix them up!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 12 2010, 02:44 PM~18547847
> *ha ha you funny homie it shows you are a number one hater posting bullshit pics! All ya vatos are a bunch of haters dont hate because i have enough cash to buy impalas anytime I want!
> *



Not hatin bro......jus tired of seein all the BS posts. Homie said he had cash and trailer ready for u. Not even tryin to low ball u. Then u back out cuz u got some white dude wanting to buy all ur projects. U brag about $$$ and Impalas so much that I think u aint got shit. U jus a POSER. Trust me homie u aint got nothin that I want to hate on u for. ur like a lil kid tryin to act kool so u can get attention from everybody but people are jus annoyed by ur actions. 



Jus my opinion.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 12 2010, 01:35 PM~18548135
> *Not hatin bro......jus tired of seein all the BS posts. Homie said he had cash and trailer ready for u. Not even tryin to low ball u.  Then u back out cuz  u got some white dude wanting to buy all ur projects.  U brag about $$$ and Impalas so much that I think u aint got shit. U jus a POSER. Trust me homie u aint got nothin that I want to hate on u for. ur like a lil kid tryin to act kool so u can get attention from everybody but people are jus annoyed by ur actions.
> Jus my opinion.
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2010, 10:50 PM~18544364
> *Glad you liked it Homie .... Thank You.
> 
> 
> ...



Danny Always Gets Down.....


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 12 2010, 04:26 PM~18548378
> *Danny Always Gets Down.....
> *



Yes he does! 




Wassup Loca61!



Wassappenin Skim! I'm gonna roll up to Krum and try to get my Lowrider Magazine autographed!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 12 2010, 01:10 AM~18545207
> *Just got home! lost a wheel on the freeway scared the shit outta the wifey and the kids. :sad:
> *


That Sux... Hope everyone Is OK


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 12 2010, 03:36 PM~18548415
> *That Sux... Hope everyone Is OK
> *


X2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

New Jersey I carry


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

was up $Money Mike$


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Sep 12 2010, 03:15 PM~18548010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> > :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> thanks Alex


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Sep 12 2010, 05:06 PM~18548541
> *was up $Money Mike$
> *


Back at work homie! Listenin to all the games today. can't believe the 9ers gettin beat bad!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

good afternoon ft worth!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: chrisdizzle, lac84, double o, 8t4mc

what up dave?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 12 2010, 04:40 PM~18548700
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: chrisdizzle, lac84, double o, 8t4mc
> 
> ...



nuttin..just back from the meskins house..we ate at esperanzas then rollede back to the south to rubins .


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 05:42 PM~18548711
> *nuttin..just back from the meskins house..we ate at esperanzas then rollede back to the south to rubins .
> *


you run them batterys dead yet?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone happen to know what shocks can be used in the back of a g body with switches..something thats a little longer than the stock shocks???? any input is appreciated..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2010, 02:56 PM~18548502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hey homie u got any pics of the other jerseys


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 11 2010, 10:50 PM~18544364
> *Glad you liked it Homie .... Thank You.
> 
> 
> ...


  nice lookin setup


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 12 2010, 01:10 AM~18545207
> *Just got home! lost a wheel on the freeway scared the shit outta the wifey and the kids. :sad:
> *


damn that sucks dre.i hope all is ok :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 12 2010, 05:51 PM~18548753
> *anyone happen to know what shocks can be used in the back of a g body with switches..something thats a little longer than the stock shocks???? any input is appreciated..
> *



http://www.prohopper.com/product_p/3056.htm


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 12 2010, 05:53 PM~18548758
> *Hey homie u got any pics of the other jerseys
> *


lots. what you looking for?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 12 2010, 06:01 PM~18548812
> *http://www.prohopper.com/product_p/3056.htm
> *


List Price: $189.00
Our Price: $140.00
You save $49.00!

UOM: Pair

Stock Status:*(Out of Stock)*
Availability: Usually Ships Within 24-48 Hours
Product Code: 3056


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 12 2010, 06:01 PM~18548812
> *http://www.prohopper.com/product_p/3056.htm
> *


 :0 any factory shocks that are a little longer..maybe a part number??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 12 2010, 06:15 PM~18548891
> *:0 any factory shocks that are a little longer..maybe a part number??
> *


Go To Your Local Auto Parts store And Tell Them How High And How Low You Want Them To Go They Should Find Something


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 15 2009, 07:32 PM~15991703
> *Hey Alex is the bubbletop almost ready to come out keep up the good work I just started back up on mine I posted new pics on my ride so check it out will post new pics every saturday and sunday so stay tune will for sure have mine out by May of 2010 damn 401k money homie peace out loco 61 :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 12 2010, 04:01 PM~18548806
> *damn that sucks dre.i hope all is ok :uh:
> *


X2


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2010, 04:10 PM~18548867
> *lots. what you looking for?
> *


My father inlaw just wants to see what style cowboys Jerseys u have?We big cowboys fans


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 19 2008, 09:02 AM~12474068
> *Hey alex wuz the 61 on miller and rosedale gettind painted? by the rail road tracks?
> *


Orale puro soda.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 12 2010, 07:01 PM~18549137
> *My father inlaw just wants to see what style cowboys Jerseys u have?We big cowboys fans
> *


I have throw back blue and white
novelty back
game day blue and white. 
girls pink
youth.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2010, 05:02 PM~18549149
> *I have throw back blue and white
> novelty back
> game day blue and white.
> ...


I think he wants the throw back but ill ask him and ill let u know homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2010, 07:01 PM~18549140
> *Orale puro soda.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 12 2010, 11:39 AM~18547820
> *Call it what you want but I have a buyer Ya vatos will only low ball me homie money talks bullshit walks you know the deal TEXAS 61 IMPALA ON TOP OF THINGS MAKING MONEY 24/7.
> *


Low ball u? I told u I have cash and a trailer... my money talks... let me knw MC13!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 12 2010, 04:48 PM~18548735
> *you run them batterys dead yet?
> *



hell naw..You know im not crazy with my stuff..remember how i took care of my bagged truck..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 12 2010, 05:00 PM~18548802
> * nice lookin setup
> *



thank you sir..Im real happy with the work performed.






























Danny also took the extra time to build a bracket to mount the factory jack :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 08:06 PM~18549575
> *thank you sir..Im real happy with the work performed.
> 
> 
> ...


lookg good homie


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

what up dizzle!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 08:25 PM~18549702
> *what up dizzle!!!
> *


chillin homie.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 12 2010, 08:04 PM~18549562
> *Low ball u? I told u I have cash and a trailer... my money talks... let me knw MC13!
> *


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 06:06 PM~18549575
> *thank you sir..Im real happy with the work performed.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good Homie....

Another clean ride with the D-Shop Touch



Danny got down again!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 12 2010, 07:47 PM~18549845
> *:0
> *



so you cooking out next friday??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 12 2010, 07:22 PM~18549242
> *I think he wants the throw back but ill ask him and ill let u know homie
> *


ok. I have the white and blue throw back. if you want to see the quality before hand. I can show you my dads jersey


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: chrisdizzle, 80 Eldog, blanco, juangotti, 8t4mc, mrcadillac, $Money Mike$

what up mike, juan, dave


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 12 2010, 07:48 PM~18549855
> *Looks good Homie....
> 
> Another clean ride with the D-Shop Touch
> ...



thanks dude..the nicest set up Ive ever had..Its so clean and simple..I think im going to call the car simplicity.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 08:06 PM~18549575
> *thank you sir..Im real happy with the work performed.
> 
> 
> ...


clean! you need some pinstripe and some leafing to set it off (IMO). Mofo is clean and Danny did a great job on the set up as well.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 12 2010, 07:56 PM~18549919
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: chrisdizzle, 80 Eldog, blanco, juangotti, 8t4mc, mrcadillac, $Money Mike$
> 
> ...



I may roll by and see you tomorrow dude..im dropping it off with clay tomorrow.

No ****


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 06:06 PM~18549575
> *thank you sir..Im real happy with the work performed.
> 
> 
> ...


clean ride homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 12 2010, 08:56 PM~18549919
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: chrisdizzle, 80 Eldog, blanco, juangotti, 8t4mc, mrcadillac, $Money Mike$
> 
> ...


chillen watching my boys play ball. :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 06:56 PM~18549921
> *thanks dude..the nicest set up Ive ever had..Its so clean and simple..I think im going to call the car simplicity.
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

was up matt


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 06:06 PM~18549575
> *thank you sir..Im real happy with the work performed.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good homie!!


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 11 2010, 08:41 PM~18544300
> *Just got back from d shop with the car..He did an outstanding install !!Way exceeded my expectations. :biggrin:
> *


came out good how mush he sharge? :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Sep 12 2010, 07:02 PM~18549976
> *was up matt
> *


Watchin the game brotha you? Im gona need your help this weekend might try to get tha Elco off the stands :biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 11 2010, 10:44 AM~18541202
> *Say homie this white vato came thru and he said he wants to buy all the projects that i have so I will keep you on stand by if the deal does not go thru ok homie I need to sell all of them homie!
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 12 2010, 05:51 PM~18548753
> *anyone happen to know what shocks can be used in the back of a g body with switches..something thats a little longer than the stock shocks???? any input is appreciated..
> *


I won these at the Majestics show a while back. They said they're extended. It says GAS MATIC and here pics of the part #'s:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2010, 06:54 PM~18549902
> *ok. I have the white and blue throw back. if you want to see the quality before hand. I can show you my dads jersey
> *


Okay homie my father inlaw lives in Gainesville but he will be here later this week ill call u wen he gets here so we can meet up! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2010, 08:57 PM~18549927
> *clean! you need some pinstripe and some leafing to set it off (IMO). Mofo is clean and Danny did a great job on the set up as well.
> *



x2 Take it to Lokey. 

Dave- I might have one. Won't know till weds.


Wassup Chris!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 12 2010, 07:08 PM~18550026
> *Watchin the game brotha you? Im gona need your help this weekend might try to get tha Elco off the stands  :biggrin:
> *


watchin the game to but them damn boyz are rusty they need to sap out of IT :angry:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2010, 07:02 PM~18549970
> *chillen watching my boys play ball. :happysad:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 12 2010, 08:06 PM~18550013
> *came out good how mush he sharge? :biggrin:
> *



Contact elpintor/ Danny for a quote on your vehicle..You absolutely wont be disapointed.He also mounted my switches under the dash /ran all the wires under the carpet/installed the quick disconnect/ and painted the interior of the trunk..You just dont get good service like this anymore.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Sep 12 2010, 07:12 PM~18550061
> *watchin the game to but them damn boyz are rusty they need to sap out of IT  :angry:
> *


X2


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 07:13 PM~18550068
> *Contact elpintor/ Danny for a quote on your vehicle..You absolutly wont be disapointed.He also mounted my switches under the dash /ran all the wires under the carpet/installed the quick disconnect/ and painted the interior of the trunk..You just dont get good service like this anymore.
> *


pm, me some info, bro... shit looks clean and simple ,,i likes


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2010, 07:57 PM~18549927
> *clean! you need some pinstripe and some leafing to set it off (IMO). Mofo is clean and Danny did a great job on the set up as well.
> *



Im going to just got to get the issues with the paint/ body squared up first.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 07:15 PM~18550089
> *Im going to just got to get the issues with the paint/ body squared up first.
> *


What's wrong with the paint?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Sep 12 2010, 07:12 PM~18550061
> *watchin the game to but them damn boyz are rusty they need to sap out of IT  :angry:
> *


I know bro gowt Daymb these boys just dont have it togeather you need to HOP TRUE BLUE IN THE FEILD TO GETEM MOTIVATED


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac_@Sep 12 2010, 08:14 PM~18550086
> *pm, me some info, bro... shit looks clean and simple ,,i likes
> *



look in my build thread he responded in there..Dudes real easy to work with..If you notice you cant even see the solenoids..there behind the pumps bet you can still get to them to swap em out if need be.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 07:13 PM~18550068
> *Contact elpintor/ Danny for a quote on your vehicle..You absolutely wont be disapointed.He also mounted my switches under the dash /ran all the wires under the carpet/installed the quick disconnect/ and painted the interior of the trunk..You just dont get good service like this anymore.
> *


Let the Truth be spoken Brother!


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 07:17 PM~18550113
> *look in my build thread he responded in there..Dudes real easy to work with..If you notice you cant even see the solenoids..there behind the pumps bet you can still get to them to swap em out if need be.
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

How bout them boy!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 12 2010, 08:17 PM~18550106
> *What's wrong with the paint?
> *



The mirrors still need to be painted and the car needs to be cut and buffed..My buddy ownes a paintless dent repair shop so the little dings will be messaged out by him..I didnt want bondo on the car if i could avoid it..I wanted to get it pdr'd before paint but the car just didnt have enough shine to do it..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 12 2010, 07:21 PM~18550147
> *How bout them boy!
> *


They need to allways play like that COME ON BOYS!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I also forgot to thank yall for recommending me to d shop..Thanks suckas!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 12 2010, 09:10 PM~18550043
> *Okay homie my father inlaw lives in Gainesville but he will be here later this week ill call u wen he gets here so we can meet up! :biggrin:
> *



Damn ! o grew up there.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 09:26 PM~18550190
> *I also forgot to thank yall for recommending me to d shop..Thanks suckas!!
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Come on DEFENSE HOLD THEM!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 07:23 PM~18550163
> *The mirrors still need to be painted and the car needs to be cut and buffed..My buddy ownes a paintless dent repair shop so the little dings will be messaged out by him..I didnt want bondo on the car if i could avoid it..I wanted to get it pdr'd before paint but the car just didnt have enough shine to do it..
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 12 2010, 07:26 PM~18550197
> *Damn ! o grew up there.
> *


They stay off California and n Taylor.. Gates family


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 12 2010, 09:33 PM~18550273
> *They stay off California and n Taylor.. Gates family
> *



My last name is Ozuna. Parents used to own a restaurant named Antonio's in the 90's


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Hell Yea! COME ON BOYS!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Touchdown asswipes!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks once again fellas the fam is aight minus a small scare. :happysad: ill post some pics tomorrow

GO COWBOYS


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 12 2010, 07:36 PM~18550294
> *My last name is Ozuna. Parents used to own a restaurant named Antonio's in the 90's
> *


Ill ask them ..were was the restaurant at?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Come on Boys HOLD THESE FUCKERS!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 12 2010, 07:37 PM~18550304
> *Hell Yea! COME ON BOYS!
> *


touchdown ohhhh yeahh!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 12 2010, 07:41 PM~18550337
> *Thanks once again fellas the fam is aight minus a small scare. :happysad: ill post some pics tomorrow
> 
> GO COWBOYS
> *


What up Dre? Im glad yall are ok Homie i have had that happen to me before and it scares tha shit out of you.... Just glad you and your Family are ok Homie


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 07:06 PM~18549575
> *thank you sir..Im real happy with the work performed.
> 
> 
> ...


very nice, looks like Danny hooked it up proper. Good job danny that looks sweet!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 12 2010, 07:44 PM~18550357
> *touchdown ohhhh yeahh!!
> *


Sup Jesse? Come on Boys! Man this suxs i cant drink no BEER! gota be up at 5am for work :happysad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 12 2010, 08:47 PM~18550406
> *Sup Jesse? Come on Boys!    Man this suxs i cant drink no BEER! gota be up at 5am for work  :happysad:
> *



No worries man Im drinkin for you.. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 09:49 PM~18550417
> *No worries man Im drinkin for you.. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 12 2010, 07:47 PM~18550406
> *Sup Jesse? Come on Boys!    Man this suxs i cant drink no BEER! gota be up at 5am for work  :happysad:
> *


Sup homie here just watching the game! Same here gotta be at work at 6am but at least I had a 4 day weekend :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 07:49 PM~18550417
> *No worries man Im drinkin for you.. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro SLAM ONE FOR ME :biggrin: 

COME ON BOYS!

And how i allready knew Juanito is over down the stret havin a Blast with the cold ones


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Sup matt! I got parts so ill be tearing her down next week


X817 on dannys work


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 12 2010, 09:53 PM~18550468
> *Thanks bro SLAM ONE FOR ME  :biggrin:
> 
> COME ON BOYS!
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 12 2010, 07:51 PM~18550442
> *Sup homie here just watching the game! Same here gotta be at work at 6am but at least I had a 4 day weekend :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya bro i had a 4day last weekend for the wiey and my daughter it was there B-Days :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 12 2010, 07:54 PM~18550474
> *Sup matt! I got parts so ill be tearing her down next week
> X817 on dannys work
> *


Watchin this game bro dont know what Pisses me off more NO BEER OR THESE BOYS PLAYIN LIKE SHIT.....

If you need some help with the front end let me know i got all the shit to do it i know the feelin i FUGGED my 68 Imp off back in tha days haulin ass down berry when my wheel decided to come off..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 12 2010, 07:56 PM~18550504
> *I hear ya bro i had a 4day last weekend for the wiey and my daughter it was there B-Days  :biggrin:
> *


Hope y'all had a good time my daughters bday was Friday she just turned 3 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 12 2010, 08:01 PM~18550548
> *Hope y'all  had a good time my daughters bday was Friday she just turned 3 :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro congrats on the Lil ones 3rd B-Day enjoy them when there that little they get big quick....

They had fun i didnt i got stuck with the Bills :happysad: Lol but its all good


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 12 2010, 08:06 PM~18550632
> *Thanks bro congrats on the Lil ones 3rd B-Day enjoy them when there that little they get big quick....
> 
> They had fun i didnt i got stuck with the Bills  :happysad:  Lol but its all good
> *


There sure do homie she getting big on me :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Tples65 Any luck with the Dogs Homie?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 12 2010, 08:10 PM~18550678
> *There sure do homie she getting big on me :happysad:
> *


Mine just turned 7 and lets just say iv allready started cleanin the shot gun!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 12 2010, 09:41 PM~18550340
> *Ill ask them ..were was the restaurant at?
> *



Across from Pizza Inn on 82 whr the chinese plac is now


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Mike



COME ON BOYS HOLD THEM!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 11 2010, 04:02 PM~18542725
> *Yea i know what able does  he's one of my customers and Ive known him for over 15 years..Now i havnt seen mark ass mark in a while..who are you??
> *


Chris Lopez you may remember my brother Johnny Lopez and my cousin Simon Lopez. You had that Chop top 64 right?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

WE ARE SCREWED WEAR IS OUT!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 12 2010, 09:18 PM~18550777
> *Chris Lopez you may remember my brother Johnny Lopez and my cousin Simon Lopez. You had that Chop top 64 right?
> *



Yup..and the 73 impala.and the 66 super sport convertable.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Come on ROMO!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 12 2010, 09:18 PM~18550777
> *Chris Lopez you may remember my brother Johnny Lopez and my cousin Simon Lopez. You had that Chop top 64 right?
> *



simon is ringing a bell for me..Big dude with a white girl back in the day??Drove a ranger lifted?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Come on BOYS!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

x2


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Last play lets go boys!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that MOFO IS FIRED!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Penalties penalties penalties.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 12 2010, 08:37 PM~18550990
> *WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  that MOFO IS FIRED!
> *


Hope so cost us the game!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Sep 12 2010, 08:38 PM~18551007-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats the one thing you should not do is put your team at a loss... But i see why he did but it cost him and his team in the end..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 08:39 PM~18551021
> *fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!!
> *


 :0 Did you run out of beer? or did you throw your last one down pissed about the Game? We all feel it bro they should of step up early insted of waitn to the last play of the game.... BEER IS ON ME AT MY HOUSE NEXT GAME!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 08:26 PM~18550862
> *simon is ringing a bell for me..Big dude with a white girl back in the day??Drove a ranger lifted?
> *


Yep only pic I could find of his truck on my computer.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 12 2010, 08:50 PM~18551141
> *:0  Did you run out of beer? or did you throw your last one down pissed about the Game? We all feel it bro they should of step up early insted of waitn to the last play of the game....  BEER IS ON ME AT MY HOUSE NEXT GAME!
> *


Ill b there!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 08:25 PM~18550844
> *Yup..and the 73 impala.and the 66 super sport convertable.
> *


Don't remember the 73 but the 66 Fern has now right? I remember Shaw from S&M had that 64 for a bit.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 12 2010, 09:00 PM~18551274
> *Ill b there!!! :biggrin:
> *


Your more than welcome at the house anytime homie


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 12 2010, 09:04 PM~18551323
> *Your more than welcome at the house anytime homie
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 07:25 PM~18550844
> *Yup..and the 73 impala.and the 66 super sport convertable.
> *


 Hey homie wht was ur name?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Sep 12 2010, 01:10 AM~18545207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thanx Skim, Congratulations on the Lowrider photo shoot and you have one clean 64. :wow:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 12 2010, 12:10 AM~18545207
> *Just got home! lost a wheel on the freeway scared the shit outta the wifey and the kids. :sad:
> *


I FEEL U HOMIE I DONE LOST MY WHEEL....................TWICE..........................ON BOTH SIDES :angry:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 11 2010, 12:17 PM~18541364
> *white vato..thats a first for me.lol
> *


I WONDER IF THE WHITE VATO WAS SERIO :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by R00STER_@Aug 13 2010, 04:19 AM~18299874
> *I just might be there....
> *


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 13 2010, 11:04 AM~18301445
> *
> 
> *


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Aug 13 2010, 11:04 AM~18301445
> *
> 
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 12 2010, 10:57 PM~18551923
> *Hey homie wht was ur name?
> *



When i used to work at ledesmas paint and body they called me wizard..lol..But my names Dave/david..I answer to both

I know you real well turtle


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 12 2010, 10:03 PM~18551309
> *Don't remember the 73 but the 66 Fern has now right? I remember Shaw from S&M had that 64 for a bit.
> *



yup.Shawn's a cool dude..yea that was my 64..and yes fern has the 66 now..I seen fern for the first time about a month ago..He lost a bunch weight ..I know you but just cant put a face to your name.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 12 2010, 09:59 PM~18551264
> *Yep only pic I could find of his truck on my computer.
> 
> 
> ...



I remember the dude with the lifted blazer too.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 12 2010, 08:06 PM~18549575
> *thank you sir..Im real happy with the work performed.
> 
> 
> ...


  Nice MC


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 13 2010, 06:11 AM~18553177
> *  Nice MC
> *



thanks..just something I threw together in a couple months. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 13 2010, 04:05 AM~18553167
> *When i used to work at ledesmas paint and body they called me wizard..lol..But my names Dave/david..I answer to both
> 
> I know you real well turtle
> *



Yea u used 2 have a white 64 with center golds.... ur ride and sum others got hit up in the shop when they got broken into... u whr lowridin for a while then u went euro on us.... lol

Man how u been? 

I think we all used 2 work there and never got paid....

And the fool with the blazer is pete....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 13 2010, 06:19 AM~18553189
> *Yea u used 2 have a white 64 with center golds.... ur ride and sum others got hit up in the shop when they got broken into... u whr lowridin for a while then u went euro on us.... lol
> 
> Man how u been?
> ...



That be me!! I just had to get out the sceene..I was working on just trying to move up in life when able got me the job at altamere..I worked there for a couple years then worked at the old troy aikman for 10 years..The honda thing was cool for awhile then just got played out..Ive had a ton of nice rides since but just kept to my self out here in springtown.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 13 2010, 06:19 AM~18553189
> *Yea u used 2 have a white 64 with center golds.... ur ride and sum others got hit up in the shop when they got broken into... u whr lowridin for a while then u went euro on us.... lol
> 
> Man how u been?
> ...



Im doing real good..starting working for myself a little over a year ago and its been real cool..I play with guns everyday now. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 13 2010, 04:24 AM~18553197
> *That be me!!  I just had to get out the sceene..I was working on just trying to move up in life when able got me the job at altamere..I worked there for a couple years then worked at the old troy aikman for 10 years..The honda thing was cool for awhile then just got played out..Ive had a ton of nice rides since but just kept to my self out here in springtown.
> *


Well its good 2 hv u back whr u belong... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 13 2010, 06:29 AM~18553205
> *Well its good 2 hv u back whr u belong...  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie..Im sure we'll hook up in the south sometimes..Damn there doing some nice things in fort worth now..Lot of new stuff comming up all over..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 12 2010, 10:04 PM~18551981
> *:0  Good to hear no one got hurt. do you need a wheel? I have a 14 you can borrow.
> Thanx... Right after Juans car i will have a spot for your elco.
> Thanx  Homie
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Good Morning Fellas... Cowboys Didnt Do To Good Last Night.... I Know There Going To Come Back Strong Next Week And Woop Them Bears Like Theres No Tomorrow... *:twak:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 12:04 AM~18551981
> *:0  Good to hear no one got hurt. do you need a wheel? I have a 14 you can borrow.
> *


All good bro! I got another set of rims and tires and all the parts that came off the frame! All i am needing is a 2 wing swept w/chip knockoff! (new preferably) :happysad: so if any one has one (left) pm me price!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Sep 13 2010, 05:05 AM~18553167-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No that Blazer in the pic is Carlos's old Blazer but Pete's was nice I will look for some more old pics


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 11 2010, 11:10 PM~18545207
> *Just got home! lost a wheel on the freeway scared the shit outta the wifey and the kids. :sad:
> *


Dang, what happened? Knowck off wasn't tight?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> I was going to say Mr.Wizard but I was not sure how you would take it.
> 
> We need to get all the 90's. Original main street rollers back 2 gether for a picnic.... and bust out all the primered cars again!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 13 2010, 08:37 AM~18553414
> *
> 
> We need to get all the 90's. Original main street rollers back 2 gether for a picnic.... and bust out all the primered cars again!
> *


YOU GONA BRING THAT OLD NEON BACK...LOL


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Sep 13 2010, 08:18 AM~18553336
> *Dang, what happened? Knowck off wasn't tight?
> *


Dont know! Couldnt find the rim knockoff or the adapter! :angry:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 13 2010, 07:18 AM~18553335
> *I was going to say Mr.Wizard but I was not sure how you would take it.
> 
> Did you see him at the show on Main? That show was to help Thomas Ledesma's mom she has cancer. My bro said he saw you there he was with Teco you thought Teco was the one that used to have the 64 Belair but that was Anthony he was there too.
> ...



No i guessed i missed him..It sucks about the cancer..My dad died about 3 months ago from cancer..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 12 2010, 09:14 PM~18550730
> *Across from Pizza Inn on 82 whr the chinese plac is now
> *


of damn, that did used to be a mexican restaraunt, caddy corner to that grocery store in front of walmart parking lot. I used to live in gainesville too :cheesy: it sucked :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> > I was going to say Mr.Wizard but I was not sure how you would take it.
> >
> > We need to get all the 90's. Original main street rollers back 2 gether for a picnic.... and bust out all the primered cars again!
> 
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 13 2010, 07:48 AM~18553447
> *YOU GONA BRING THAT OLD NEON BACK...LOL
> *



You been in the game for a long time too dude..You used to live behind ledesmas right??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 13 2010, 08:01 AM~18553493
> *Dont know! Couldnt find the rim knockoff or the adapter!  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


from the looks maybe the lugs werent all the way tight. I will give you an adapter, drum, hub with studs, lugnuts and a used but good 155x80 whitewall but I dont have a rim I might have a spare knock off. Its all yours homie dont trip


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2010, 08:15 AM~18553565
> *from the looks maybe the studs werent all the way tight. I will give you an adapter,  drum, hub with studs, lugnuts and a used but good 155x80 whitewall but I dont have a rim I might have a spare knock off. Its all yours homie dont trip
> *



You da man ...man!! I just lost a car in my back yard..got any extras?? lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 13 2010, 08:18 AM~18553591
> *You da man ...man!!  I just lost a car in my back yard..got any extras??  lol
> *





Hey skim!! there was a little carshow in lakeworth yesterday and there were a couple nice vw's there..A real nice black and grey bus/truck.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 13 2010, 09:14 AM~18553559
> *You been in the game for a long time too dude..You used to live behind ledesmas right??
> *


Same house 34yrs


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 13 2010, 09:01 AM~18553493
> *Dont know! Couldnt find the rim knockoff or the adapter!  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2010, 09:15 AM~18553565
> *from the looks maybe the lugs werent all the way tight. I will give you an adapter,  drum, hub with studs, lugnuts and a used but good 155x80 whitewall but I dont have a rim I might have a spare knock off. Its all yours homie dont trip
> *


 :0  Any chrome trim you would like to throw in there!! :biggrin: PM sent!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 13 2010, 08:26 AM~18553647
> *:0   Any chrome trim you would like to throw in there!!  :biggrin:  PM sent!
> *


 :0 come by the house and I will set u up. Im gonna give you the whole drum assemble with brakes and backing plates for that side. call me today u have my number. lets get you back on the road.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 13 2010, 08:23 AM~18553626
> *Same house 34yrs
> *



I remember seeing that 62 sittin in that garage in the back for a long time..How long have you had that car.??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 13 2010, 08:20 AM~18553608
> *Hey skim!!  there was a little carshow in lakeworth yesterday and there were a couple nice vw's there..A real nice black and grey bus/truck.
> *


did u get pics :cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2010, 08:37 AM~18553709
> *did u get pics :cheesy:
> *



Man i didnt know it was going on so no..There was a super nice 61 rag there that I was able to snap a cell phone pic of..Couple nice impalas a elco on some yellow spokes with dummy light and some new big rimed rides.


----------



## chevythang (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 13 2010, 06:18 AM~18553335
> *I was going to say Mr.Wizard but I was not sure how you would take it.
> 
> Did you see him at the show on Main? That show was to help Thomas Ledesma's mom she has cancer. My bro said he saw you there he was with Teco you thought Teco was the one that used to have the 64 Belair but that was Anthony he was there too.
> ...


Hey mr.wizard nice monte carlo this is pete ledesma painted the blazer for me to been a long time homie good to see u are doing well


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 13 2010, 09:40 AM~18553737
> *Man i didnt know it was going on so no..There was a super nice 61 rag there that I was able to snap a cell phone pic of..Couple nice impalas a elco on some yellow spokes with dummy light  and some new big rimed rides.
> *


 :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 13 2010, 09:35 AM~18553702
> *I remember seeing that 62 sittin in that garage in the back for a long time..How long have you had that car.??
> *


BEEN HAVING IT 13 YEARS ..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevythang_@Sep 13 2010, 08:45 AM~18553765
> *Hey mr.wizard nice monte carlo this is pete ledesma painted the blazer for me to been a long time homie good to see u are doing well
> *



Sup man!! just chillin..Good to see you on..

we really are going to have to get together ..Any body seen Tj around?? I always liked his bros 62 imp..


You doing up a 63??

I may have worked on your blazer whenI was there.?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 13 2010, 07:48 AM~18553785
> *BEEN HAVING IT 13 YEARS ..
> *


I rember when you got it bro you were allways rollin it down Berry by my job


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup B


Sup Jesse


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 13 2010, 09:19 AM~18553974
> *Sup B
> Sup Jesse
> *


busy u been alright


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Sep 13 2010, 08:21 AM~18553991
> *busy  u been alright
> *


Just workin stayin bizzy bro


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Sep 13 2010, 09:01 AM~18553493-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 11 2010, 02:48 PM~18542386
> *Oh shit is able diaz back on the sceen??
> *



I'm not looking to buy...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 13 2010, 10:58 AM~18554224
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, outlawcrewcab


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Danny  

What day you gona be at the shop so i can roll by?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> > :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 01:20 PM~18555060
> *95SYdjRVCR0&feature
> Looks like you were scraping down the road, Pretty scary especially riding with the family.
> Glad all of you are O.K.
> ...


Yes sir Sparks and Parts were flying! :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Bob


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Fast ReplyReply to this topicTopic OptionsStart new topic
5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Elpintor, dj2thbtt, USF '63, 80 Eldog, Texas Massacre
:wave:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Whats up everyone

Danny if he wants it, he can have that left side two ear KO that we took off my car to replace with the 3 wing. Its still at your shop. Its a china and not recessed but it holds the wheel on.
I dont need it, maybe he can use it till he finds what hes looking for.

The homie that lost his wheel.....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 12:41 PM~18555246
> *Fast ReplyReply to this topicTopic OptionsStart new topic
> 5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: Elpintor, dj2thbtt, USF '63, 80 Eldog, Texas Massacre
> ...



sup Danny!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 13 2010, 01:21 PM~18555074
> *Yes sir Sparks and Parts were flying!  :happysad:
> *


The adapter and knock off stayed on the rim. Were did it happen exactly? did you look for your wheel? it must have shot forward quite a bite.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 01:50 PM~18555297
> *The adapter and knock off stayed on the rim. Were did it happen exactly? did you look for your wheel? it must have shot forward quite a bite.
> *


It may still be there


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USF '63+Sep 13 2010, 01:48 PM~18555290-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q-vole Dave


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 01:50 PM~18555297
> *The adapter and knock off stayed on the rim. Were did it happen exactly? did you look for your wheel? it must have shot forward quite a bite.
> *


Went Sunday morning walked boff sides of the freeway and the median!! Walked down to the tracks that were near by and still nothing!  I sure would like to find the rim and tire at least!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2010, 07:11 AM~18553539
> *of damn, that did used to be a mexican restaraunt, caddy corner to that grocery store in front of walmart parking lot. I used to live in gainesville too :cheesy:  it sucked :biggrin:
> *


Yea I don't really like going down there..there's not much to do! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 01:52 PM~18555311
> *It may still be there
> *


 Were did it happen ? I'll go looking for the wheel right know.


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 01:57 PM~18555347
> *Word.. I'll let him know, Thanx. I talked to Roland yesterday he said maybe by the end of the weekthey will have your stuff ready... :0
> *



Ok Cool. If the chrome looks as nice as the parts we saw then they can take all the time they need. Still a little to hot outside for my big ass to be driving it without A/C anyway. 
Cant wait to see the work u do on the sterring wheel.


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 01:58 PM~18555354
> *Were did it happen ? I'll go looking for the wheel right know.
> *


35 South bound between meacham and long.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 11:57 AM~18555347
> *Word.. I'll let him know, Thanx. I talked to Roland yesterday he said maybe by the end of the weekthey will have your stuff ready... :0
> Sup Mat, I'm there everyday stop by any afternoon homeboy
> Q-vole  Dave
> *


Cool it will be tward thursday i got some $ for you did the cylinders make it in yet?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 02:11 PM~18555450
> *35 South bound between meacham and long.
> *


 :thumbsup: will go check, Are you at work?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 13 2010, 02:15 PM~18555493
> *Cool it will be tward thursday i got some $ for you did the cylinders make it in yet?
> *


 Yes but not in chrome :happysad:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Sep 13 2010, 02:10 PM~18555435
> *
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 12:17 PM~18555511
> *Yes but not in chrome :happysad:
> *


Thats cool bro ill send them out do you still have that set of uppers that are done?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 13 2010, 02:20 PM~18555533
> *Thats cool bro ill send them out do you still have that set of uppers that are done?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 12:24 PM~18555567
> *:yes:
> *


Sweet.. :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Sep 13 2010, 12:10 PM~18555435
> *
> *


 hno:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 13 2010, 12:28 PM~18555609
> *Sweet..    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 sold


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

whats the damn deal blazin low :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Sep 13 2010, 12:36 PM~18555684
> *:0 sold
> *


 :biggrin: You allready know bro  


Sup Big John


Sup Blazin Low


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Texas Regal 85


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 01:52 PM~18555311
> *It may still be there
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 13 2010, 12:43 PM~18555746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 13 2010, 02:42 PM~18555739
> *Sup Texas Regal 85
> *


Whats up Matt! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Sep 13 2010, 12:49 PM~18555805
> *Whats up Matt!  :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Chillin at work Homie hows the ride doin?


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Sep 13 2010, 12:56 PM~18555882
> *
> *


I will be there for sure will not miss this one


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Sep 13 2010, 02:56 PM~18555882
> *
> *


We will Have a few awards for this one
 Come to the ULC meeting and find out more about it guys, :happysad:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 13 2010, 07:01 AM~18553493
> *Dont know! Couldnt find the rim knockoff or the adapter!  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps the studs got stripped :dunno:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Sep 13 2010, 05:07 PM~18557540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics Andres


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Sep 13 2010, 06:07 PM~18557540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


pics are clean


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Sep 13 2010, 04:07 PM~18557540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sup dizzle..step your game up!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 13 2010, 05:48 AM~18553447
> *YOU GONA BRING THAT OLD NEON BACK...LOL
> *



the buick? the neon? lol... damn that throw back... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2010, 06:34 AM~18553697
> *:0  come by the house and I will set u up. Im gonna give you the whole drum assemble with brakes and backing plates for that side. call me today u have my number. lets get you back on the road.
> *



not tryin to step on anyones toes... but if you dont wanna all the way to krum i have the same parts here in my back yard i can hook you up with homie... let me knw if i can be of any help...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> > :wow:
> 
> 
> i got sum parts here in fort worth.. skim is down 2 help you out.. i will be willing to do the same thing... let me knw...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Dre get all the stuff and when you have it all ill bring all my shit home and lets just knock it out hit me up Homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 13 2010, 09:11 AM~18553539
> *of damn, that did used to be a mexican restaraunt, caddy corner to that grocery store in front of walmart parking lot. I used to live in gainesville too :cheesy:  it sucked :biggrin:
> *



Yes it did! I grew up in that restaurant. Gville is very closed minded. town went down hill. Glad I moved. O I got my LR issue in. Looks good homie!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

4 Sale again. Ill take payments. :happysad:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 11:20 AM~18555060
> *95SYdjRVCR0&feature
> Looks like you were scraping down the road, Pretty scary especially riding with the family.
> Glad all of you are O.K.
> ...


If the front and backs are crossed that can happen


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 05:52 PM~18558475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What's up homie how much u want for it and how much in payments


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Sep 13 2010, 07:07 PM~18558636
> *What's up homie how much u want for it and how much in payments
> *



Shit!! big baller like you got that money in your sock.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 04:52 PM~18558475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


whts the ticket? paid in full since no one wants to sell me there project i might as well by ur bike lmao... send me a pm asap.. money is burning in my pocket... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63+Sep 13 2010, 08:07 PM~18558636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 05:52 PM~18558475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How much homie?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 13 2010, 08:29 PM~18558874
> *How much homie?
> *


PM SENT


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 13 2010, 06:12 PM~18558691
> *Shit!! big baller like you got that money in your sock.
> *


What's up homie ! Naw I'm a broke foo ! Lol ! Naw just like to get my kids stuff they like homie I'm getting my 97 linclon ready for my oldest boy he's 13 years old and its his now gona get it painted for him so he can keep doing good in school ! Its a motivation for him to do good and graduate school to go on the rite path homie ! Ur MONTE looking GOOD can't wait to see it on the streets.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Sep 13 2010, 06:20 PM~18559451
> *What's up homie ! Naw I'm a broke foo ! Lol ! Naw just like to get my kids stuff they like homie I'm getting my 97 linclon ready for my oldest boy he's 13 years old and its his now gona get it painted for him so he can keep doing good in school ! Its a motivation for him to do good and graduate school to go on the rite path homie ! Ur MONTE looking GOOD can't wait to see it on the streets.
> *


x1965... good job ramon..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Sep 13 2010, 08:20 PM~18559451
> *What's up homie ! Naw I'm a broke foo ! Lol ! Naw just like to get my kids stuff they like homie I'm getting my 97 linclon ready for my oldest boy he's 13 years old and its his now gona get it painted for him so he can keep doing good in school ! Its a motivation for him to do good and graduate school to go on the rite path homie ! Ur MONTE looking GOOD can't wait to see it on the streets.
> *



for sure..Ill def see you around.Them kids will drain the hell outcha wallet.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63+Sep 13 2010, 09:20 PM~18559451-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yall can bofe by it. Be like its bofe yalls. just keep it down at my house.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 08:43 PM~18559711
> *Yall can bofe by it. Be like its bofe yalls. just keep it down at my house.
> *



Wouldnt that be nice.!!Hey it never hurts to try right!?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 13 2010, 09:46 PM~18559763
> *Wouldnt that be nice.!!Hey it never hurts to try right!?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Some of the old school pics made me do some diggin. So far I found one pic of my rides this would have been roughly 96'


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 09:43 PM~18559711
> *Yall can bofe by it. Be like its bofe yalls. just keep it down at my house.
> *


LMAO!!!!!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 05:52 PM~18558475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much for the lolo


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Sep 13 2010, 09:58 PM~18559894
> *how much for the lolo
> *


pm sent


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

First *400* cash takes the bike. :happysad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks fellas ill holla at yall if I'm needing help!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, artisticdream63, 81.7.TX., rollin64, juangotti, outlawcrewcab, *Texas Massacre*

 lets go look at that ride 2 morrow,...


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 13 2010, 07:31 PM~18559575
> *x1965... good job ramon..
> *


Thanks homie !


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 07:05 PM~18559987
> *First 400 cash takes the bike. :happysad:
> *


im gonna back... i have a feeling benny is gonna sell me his one of many projects... lmao.. whr has he been>?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 13 2010, 07:10 PM~18560053
> *Thanks fellas ill holla at yall if I'm needing help!
> *


pm sent...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 13 2010, 10:12 PM~18560084
> *im gonna back... i have a feeling benny is gonna sell me his one of many projects... lmao.. whr has he been>?
> *


Which one you looking at? Hoopefully an x frame impala?


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 13 2010, 07:35 PM~18559618
> *for sure..Ill def see you around.Them kids will drain the hell outcha wallet.
> *


Its all good homie its just money and u can't take it wt u when u die so I'd rather spend it on my kids while I can ! Just go make more that's the way I see it ! Whatever it takes.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 10:05 PM~18559987
> *First 400 cash takes the bike. :happysad:
> *


Talk to Joeferia about a trade for your upholstery for the bike.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 07:14 PM~18560126
> *Which one you looking at?  Hoopefully an x frame impala?
> *


i guess will never knw...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 13 2010, 06:55 PM~18559861
> *LMAO!!!!!
> *


when are we going to cook out?>


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC+Sep 13 2010, 10:23 PM~18560250-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you think?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: rollin64, juangotti, FORTWORTHAZTEC, ENOUGH SAID, 8t4mc, Elpintor, artisticdream63


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 13 2010, 10:25 PM~18560271
> *when are we going to cook out?>
> *


I have a cooler full of beer still from Sunday :biggrin: .


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 10:26 PM~18560281
> *There is a deuce on c list for a G
> you think?
> *


 He mentioned he wanted one build for a nephew last time... don't hurt to ask.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 10:28 PM~18560320
> *He mentioned he wanted one build for a nephew last time... don't hurt to ask.
> *


Ill see whats up.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

finally got the magazine..nice broads :wow:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Sep 13 2010, 06:07 PM~18557540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


right click save..nice photos


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 13 2010, 10:34 PM~18560403
> *finally got the magazine..nice broads :wow:
> *


acual de todas? :naughty:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 07:26 PM~18560281
> *There is a deuce on c list for a G
> you think?
> *


great now benny is gonna buy it... :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 10:37 PM~18560449
> *acual de todas? :naughty:
> *


came with 2 posters, the one with a 69 impala :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 13 2010, 10:38 PM~18560461
> *great now benny is gonna buy it...  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 13 2010, 10:39 PM~18560474
> *came with 2 posters, the one  with a 69 impala :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 13 2010, 10:38 PM~18560461
> *great now benny is gonna buy it...  :twak:  :roflmao:
> *


ooops :happysad:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 07:27 PM~18560300
> *I have a cooler full of beer still from Sunday :biggrin: .
> *


IM DOWN FOR A 817 LAYITLOW FORTWORTH TOPIC COOKOUT... SHIT WE CAN DO IT HERE IN MY BACKYARD :biggrin: 

BENNY UR WELCOME TO COME ALSO...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 13 2010, 10:43 PM~18560524
> *IM DOWN FOR A 817 LAYITLOW FORTWORTH TOPIC COOKOUT... SHIT WE CAN DO IT HERE IN MY BACKYARD :biggrin:
> 
> BENNY UR WELCOME TO COME ALSO...
> *


Make a flier. post the spot and Wheres the beer? Im there.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 10:40 PM~18560483
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:
> *


i like them cachetonas!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 13 2010, 10:43 PM~18560524
> *IM DOWN FOR A 817 LAYITLOW FORTWORTH TOPIC COOKOUT... SHIT WE CAN DO IT HERE IN MY BACKYARD :biggrin:
> 
> BENNY UR WELCOME TO COME ALSO...
> *


 Sound like a great idea.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up homies ! Foritos is a full house tonite !


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 13 2010, 10:46 PM~18560571
> *i like them cachetonas!!!!! :cheesy:
> *


Como esta?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 10:59 PM~18560704
> *Como esta?
> 
> 
> ...


hell mutha fukin yeah


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 08:59 PM~18560704
> *Como esta?
> 
> 
> ...


bien buena


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Sep 13 2010, 07:45 PM~18560566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U DOWN RAMON?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 13 2010, 11:04 PM~18560748
> *I live right by the knights of colombus on beach and yucca!
> whn would be a good time?> or do i need to tk it to the ULC?
> :biggrin:
> ...


perfect! right here in riverside. I think after this saturday all saturdays are open. :biggrin: but its best to check a ulc calender.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WILL SEE WHTS UP!

GN FOCKERS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 11:13 PM~18560839
> *
> *


x2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:wow: about to watch


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 13 2010, 11:15 PM~18560864
> *:wow: about to watch
> 
> 
> ...


Mochate con la pirata :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 11:17 PM~18560874
> *Mochate con la pirata :biggrin:
> *


holler at me bro i got you


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 13 2010, 09:34 PM~18560403
> *finally got the magazine..nice broads :wow:
> *


x817 :boink: :boink:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 11:17 PM~18560874
> *Mochate con la pirata :biggrin:
> *


U got it. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Sep 13 2010, 11:20 PM~18560901
> *x817  :boink:  :boink:
> *


 fine as hell


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 11:21 PM~18560914
> *U got it.  :biggrin:
> *


ill text you on thursday c if ur at ur shop ill take it to you,
laters


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 13 2010, 11:22 PM~18560941
> *ill text you on thursday c if ur at ur shop ill take it to you,
> laters
> *


Even better I'll be there with a gang of beer, I go to EPT on Friday.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 11:25 PM~18560979
> *Even better I'll be there with a gang of beer, I go to EPT on Friday.
> *


 :0 see u thursday :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 13 2010, 11:27 PM~18561000
> *:0 see u thursday  :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 11:25 PM~18560979
> *Even better I'll be there with a gang of beer, I go to EPT on Friday.
> *



EPT........Early Pregnancy Test


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 ou and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Elpintor, bubbas 76 ghouse,* juangotti, $Money Mike$*
sup Mike n Juan come by if you can


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 13 2010, 11:31 PM~18561042
> *EPT........Early Pregnancy Test
> *


Hahaha very funny we got a comidient in the house. :buttkick:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Sep 13 2010, 11:31 PM~18561042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 11:36 PM~18561095
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> When?
> 
> ...


these thursday my bad


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 11:36 PM~18561105
> *these saturday
> *


I cant. birthday party for my pops.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 11:36 PM~18561105
> *these thursday my bad
> *


this thurs? Yeah I can roll by.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 11:39 PM~18561136
> *this thurs? Yeah I can roll by.
> *


  pass it on to Dre.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 13 2010, 11:41 PM~18561161
> *  pass it on to Dre.
> *


4 sho. Im bringing paint to you saturday.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 13 2010, 10:43 PM~18560524
> *IM DOWN FOR A 817 LAYITLOW FORTWORTH TOPIC COOKOUT... SHIT WE CAN DO IT HERE IN MY BACKYARD :biggrin:
> 
> BENNY UR WELCOME TO COME ALSO...
> *


Great idea! I'd say my house but I'm prolly too far. I won't be here on the 25th but I'm down for anothr weeknd. Bring wat u want and ill help on the grill!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 11:41 PM~18561170
> *4 sho. Im bringing paint to you saturday.
> *


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 14 2010, 12:18 AM~18561445
> *:0
> *


mums the word playa :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 13 2010, 09:16 PM~18561438
> *Great idea!  I'd say my house but I'm prolly too far.  I won't be here on the 25th but I'm down for anothr weeknd.  Bring wat u want and ill help on the grill!
> *


 :0 THIS WEEKEND? SAT NIGHT? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

morning foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Peeps :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Sep 13 2010, 01:48 PM~18555290
> *Whats up everyone
> 
> Danny if he wants it, he can have that left side two ear KO that we took off my car to replace with the 3 wing. Its still at your shop. Its a china and not recessed but it holds the wheel on.
> ...



Much Respect Homie...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

>


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros 


Moring Loco :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 13 2010, 02:11 PM~18555450
> *35 South bound between meacham and long.
> *



It Might Of Jumped To The Other Side Of The FWY.... :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 13 2010, 02:43 PM~18555746
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL Thats The Pic I Was Thinking About When Dre Said He Lost A Wheel.... :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Sep 13 2010, 06:07 PM~18557540
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Pics Andres...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 13 2010, 09:51 PM~18559808
> *Some of the old school pics made me do some diggin. So far I found one pic of my rides this would have been roughly 96'
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

ShakeRoks, Loco 61, regal_swaga, 80 Eldog, Latin Paradise
 :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 13 2010, 10:43 PM~18560524
> *IM DOWN FOR A 817 LAYITLOW FORTWORTH TOPIC COOKOUT... SHIT WE CAN DO IT HERE IN MY BACKYARD :biggrin:
> 
> BENNY UR WELCOME TO COME ALSO...
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 13 2010, 11:15 PM~18560864
> *:wow: about to watch
> 
> 
> ...


That Chic Mayra Leal Is One Bad Chic...Daaaaaaaaaamn!!! :wow:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 14 2010, 05:37 AM~18562686
> *ShakeRoks, Loco 61, regal_swaga, 80 Eldog, Latin Paradise
> :wave:
> *


Sup Homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Sep 14 2010, 07:25 AM~18562663-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats Up Ramiro??


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 13 2010, 08:10 PM~18560064
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, artisticdream63, 81.7.TX., rollin64, juangotti, outlawcrewcab, Texas Massacre
> 
> ...


just give me a call


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ShakeRoks, Texas Massacre

Get your ass to work!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I am on my way.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: fool never works..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 14 2010, 08:13 AM~18562798
> *:uh: fool never works..
> *


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 14 2010, 02:40 AM~18562245
> *:0 THIS WEEKEND? SAT NIGHT? :biggrin:
> *


Canr do that. my pops b day at my house


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 14 2010, 05:43 AM~18562919
> *Canr do that. my pops b day at my house
> *


u guys going 2 be parting all night? im sure you can stop by for a plate... :biggrin:


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Sep 14 2010, 06:53 AM~18562726
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ShakeRoks, Texas Massacre
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

say anyone know where they do whitewall shaving in the dfw?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 14 2010, 06:17 AM~18563053
> *say anyone know where they do whitewall shaving in the dfw?
> *


arts... 817-834-8013


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 14 2010, 09:17 AM~18563053
> *say anyone know where they do whitewall shaving in the dfw?
> *


Don't do it!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 14 2010, 08:48 AM~18562947
> *u guys going 2 be parting all night? im sure you can stop by for a plate...  :biggrin:
> *


We will be all night long. You can stop by for a plate. :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 14 2010, 09:32 AM~18563103
> *Don't do it!
> *



Dont Be Scared.... Everyone Useto Do It... Why Be Scared Now....  :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 14 2010, 09:32 AM~18563103
> *Don't do it!
> *


X817! Poor Tires!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 14 2010, 09:17 AM~18563053
> *say anyone know where they do whitewall shaving in the dfw?
> *


 :twak: :buttkick: :nono: :nosad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Big whites are awesome!! If your on the east coast.. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 14 2010, 08:32 AM~18563103
> *Don't do it!
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 14 2010, 09:34 AM~18563537
> *Big whites are awesome!! If your on the east coast.. :biggrin:
> *


OR NOR CAL, ALBUQUERQUE AND DENVER LOL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2010, 09:07 AM~18563341
> *Dont Be Scared.... Everyone Useto Do It... Why Be Scared Now....   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 PINCHE ALEJANDRO GUEY! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 14 2010, 12:42 AM~18561625
> *mums the word playa :biggrin:
> *



Lol! I already no homie!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Sep 14 2010, 08:32 AM~18563103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: NO ITS FOR A GUY THAT HAS A OLD SCHOOL/BOMB


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 14 2010, 11:08 AM~18563798
> *:roflmao: NO ITS FOR A GUY THAT HAS A OLD SCHOOL/BOMB
> *


Oh Okay! Carry on! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 14 2010, 11:15 AM~18563864
> *Oh Okay! Carry on!  :biggrin:
> *


BAHAHAHA


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

good afternoon!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 10:38 AM~18563566
> *:0  :0  PINCHE ALEJANDRO GUEY! :biggrin:
> *


Dont Hate...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES+Sep 14 2010, 11:08 AM~18563798-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dont Hate WW Cuz Someone Else Hates Or Acts Like They Dont Like Them... Do What You Want... Most People Around Here That Had A Ride Back Then Had WW And People That Didnt Have The $ Just Had Small Ones.... :biggrin: Check Out The Old School Pics... Real Playas Know Whats Up... AND Only Hogs Roll D's... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, PIMPnamedSLICKBACK


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2010, 10:41 AM~18564106
> *Dont Hate WW Cuz Someone Else Hates Or Acts Like They Dont Like Them... Do What You Want... Most People Around Here That Had A Ride Back Then Had WW And People That Didnt Have The $ Just Had Small Ones.... :biggrin: Check Out The Old School Pics...  Real Playas Know Whats Up...  AND Only Hogs Roll D's... :biggrin:
> *


 :| ONE DAY ONE DAY ILL B LIKE U


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Dont Be A Broke Joke Like Me... :happysad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2010, 10:41 AM~18564106
> *Dont Hate WW Cuz Someone Else Hates Or Acts Like They Dont Like Them... Do What You Want... Most People Around Here That Had A Ride Back Then Had WW And People That Didnt Have The $ Just Had Small Ones.... :biggrin: Check Out The Old School Pics...  Real Playas Know Whats Up...  AND Only Hogs Roll D's... :biggrin:
> *



you aint telling me nothing!! i rolled all gold d's 14 years ago


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2010, 09:41 AM~18564106
> *Dont Hate WW Cuz Someone Else Hates Or Acts Like They Dont Like Them... Do What You Want... Most People Around Here That Had A Ride Back Then Had WW And People That Didnt Have The $ Just Had Small Ones.... :biggrin: Check Out The Old School Pics...  Real Playas Know Whats Up...  AND ONLY HOGS ROLL D's... :biggrin:
> *


You got that right BROTHA!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 14 2010, 12:22 PM~18564407
> *you aint telling me nothing!! i rolled all gold d's 14 years ago
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 14 2010, 12:26 PM~18564442
> *You got that right BROTHA!
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey guys..... a friend of mine is looking for some different chrome shops to check on prices with. I need shop name and contact #'s please. Can u help?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 14 2010, 11:00 AM~18564714
> *Hey guys..... a friend of mine is looking for some different chrome shops to check on prices with. I need shop name and contact #'s please. Can u help?
> *


Ill send you my chromers number bro tell him i sent you


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whos Hiring?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 14 2010, 11:56 AM~18565187
> *Whos Hiring?
> *


UPS out here at the air port is allways hiring


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 14 2010, 01:56 PM~18565187
> *Whos Hiring?
> *


 :wow: What happened?


Aldis distribution center here in lil D town is hiring!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 14 2010, 12:22 PM~18564407
> *you aint telling me nothing!! i rolled all gold d's 14 years ago
> *


shit my72spoke D's are like 16 years old maybe more..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 14 2010, 02:10 PM~18565302
> *:wow: What happened?
> Aldis distribution center here in lil D town is hiring!
> *


I received the unofficial word today. We will know more within the next couple hours.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 14 2010, 02:29 PM~18565475
> *I received the unofficial word today. We will know more within the next couple hours.
> *


That sux bro!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 14 2010, 02:29 PM~18565475
> *I received the unofficial word today. We will know more within the next couple hours.
> *


 :0 
http://www.entertonement.com/clips/dtmvclr...-Tucker-Friday-


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 14 2010, 01:56 PM~18565187
> *Whos Hiring?
> *



Damn Sorry To Hear That Juan...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 14 2010, 02:29 PM~18565475
> *I received the unofficial word today. We will know more within the next couple hours.
> *


 That sux.


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 14 2010, 12:29 PM~18564461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 14 2010, 12:21 PM~18565406
> *shit my72spoke D's are like 16 years old maybe more..
> 
> 
> ...


And they still look clean as fuck! :cheesy:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 14 2010, 03:26 PM~18566052
> *And they still look clean ** ****! :cheesy:
> *


:yes: 

I just put some 72's on the Cutlass Lil_Jesse. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 14 2010, 03:29 PM~18566094
> *:yes:
> 
> I just put some 72's on the Cutlass Lil_Jesse. :biggrin:
> *



We going to have to find sum 22" 72 spoke dayton rims for your SUV !

By said "Im not rideing on china's"


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 14 2010, 03:31 PM~18566109
> *We going to have to find sum 22" 72 spoke dayton rims for your SUV !
> 
> By said "Im not rideing on china's"
> *


:0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 14 2010, 01:29 PM~18566094
> *:yes:
> 
> I just put some 72's on the Cutlass Lil_Jesse. :biggrin:
> *


pics!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 14 2010, 03:33 PM~18566149
> *:0
> *


I still got paint from the 63 if you want to use that for d's bike..


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 14 2010, 03:36 PM~18566175
> *pics!!! :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Forgiven 63, *OneTruthBeliever*, juangotti


cool screen name.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Sep 14 2010, 03:36 PM~18566175-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 14 2010, 10:22 AM~18564407
> *you aint telling me nothing!! i rolled all gold d's 14 years ago
> *


Shit I've been rolling DAYTONS 72 spokes for like 16 years and have had from chrome to tripple gold , center gold and all GOLD and still got 3 sets of 72 spoke daytons and have had a Tattoo of dayton on my arm for like 10 years now that's repping DAYTON !!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Sep 14 2010, 04:20 PM~18566609
> *Shit I've been rolling DAYTONS 72 spokes for like 16 years and have had from chrome to tripple gold , center gold and all GOLD and still got 3 sets of 72 spoke daytons and have had a Tattoo of dayton on my arm for like 10 years now that's repping DAYTON !!!
> *











and the dayton award goes to....


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: raymond


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 14 2010, 02:08 PM~18566482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's cutty is nice homie !


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 14 2010, 02:23 PM~18566626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANK U SIR !!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Sep 14 2010, 04:31 PM~18566680
> *THANK U SIR !!!
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Sep 14 2010, 03:20 PM~18566609
> *Shit I've been rolling DAYTONS 72 spokes for like 16 years and have had from chrome to tripple gold , center gold and all GOLD and still got 3 sets of 72 spoke daytons and have had a Tattoo of dayton on my arm for like 10 years now that's repping DAYTON !!!
> *



I remember when you got that tattoo..I was thinking WTF!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Sep 14 2010, 04:24 PM~18566636
> *That's cutty is nice homie !
> *


Thanks...just a little daily for now.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Sep 14 2010, 02:21 PM~18565406-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Sep 14 2010, 02:20 PM~18566609
> *Shit I've been rolling DAYTONS 72 spokes for like 16 years and have had from chrome to tripple gold , center gold and all GOLD and still got 3 sets of 72 spoke daytons and have had a Tattoo of dayton on my arm for like 10 years now that's repping DAYTON !!!
> *


What's up Raymond do u still have the daytons u got from me?Man u did some badass work fixing them!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 14 2010, 02:08 PM~18566482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass cutty homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2010, 05:01 PM~18566914
> *
> Whats Up  David How You Been?
> 
> *



Blessed....... trying to et this car out.. but you know how that goes.. 1 step FWR - 2 steps back


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 14 2010, 04:55 PM~18567848
> *Blessed....... trying to et this car out..  but you know how that goes.. 1 step FWR - 2 steps back
> *


What u working on homie? :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2010, 08:41 AM~18564106
> *Dont Hate WW Cuz Someone Else Hates Or Acts Like They Dont Like Them... Do What You Want... Most People Around Here That Had A Ride Back Then Had WW And People That Didnt Have The $ Just Had Small Ones.... :biggrin: Check Out The Old School Pics...  Real Playas Know Whats Up...  AND Only Hogs Roll D's... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i had WW on my neon... thats shit was off the hook bck in the days... damn it man...lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 14 2010, 10:56 AM~18565187
> *Whos Hiring?
> *


pm me ur # homie i can get you in whr im at nxt mnth... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats the number to Carlos chrome plating?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: $Money Mike$, FORTWORTHAZTEC, 80 Eldog

good evening homies...

just fyi
looking into having a layitlow cook out soon... trying to see when a could date will be... we can have it here at my crib.. i have plenty of room... can park ur rides in my back yard,,,, let me knw if you guys wanna bring the kiddos also.. i can get a bounce house...

tlk to some of you already and seems like we jst need to get a date... get all the layitlow peeps 2 gether.... 

HOW MANY KEGS WILL WE NEED? :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 14 2010, 06:03 PM~18568381
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $Money Mike$, FORTWORTHAZTEC, 80 Eldog
> 
> ...


Sup Homie Sounds good lets figure out a date peeps Thanks for the invite to the house bro. Ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 14 2010, 08:03 PM~18568381
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $Money Mike$, FORTWORTHAZTEC, 80 Eldog
> 
> ...



Kool. maybe on the 25th??? That evening???


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 14 2010, 06:03 PM~18568381
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $Money Mike$, FORTWORTHAZTEC, 80 Eldog
> 
> ...


 :wow: KEGS!!I'm there :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 14 2010, 05:13 PM~18568467
> *Sup Homie Sounds good lets figure out a date peeps Thanks for the invite to the house bro. Ill be there  :biggrin:
> *


u been here b4 matt! member the log cabin house? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 14 2010, 06:35 PM~18568679
> *u been here b4 matt! member the log cabin house? :biggrin:
> *


With the big ass garage/shop :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 14 2010, 05:38 PM~18568700
> *With the big ass garage/shop :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Posting these up for my buddy..These have alot of potential..Also hes willing to trade for hydros etc.He needs the room and is motivated to move them.

53 belair

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1935501478.html

1980 monte carlo

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1892036168.html


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 14 2010, 08:54 PM~18568863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC+Sep 14 2010, 06:35 PM~18568679-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha Juan did even know i was doin that till after the pic


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Bennito :biggrin:


You been to the shop?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> Yea its been a awhile i like that house...
> 
> 
> yup it the friday the 13th crib... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: 80 Eldog, FORTWORTHAZTEC,* Texas 61 Impala*, $Money Mike$, chevythang


:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> > Yea its been a awhile i like that house...
> > yup it the friday the 13th crib... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Ha Ha now since you mentioned it it does right?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe


----------



## payroll77 (May 5, 2009)

got these for sale or trade 26 inch brutus 305/30/26 6 lug universal hit me up. 940 636 3388 text me wit what u got,askin 2500 or trade


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 14 2010, 04:46 PM~18567754
> *What's up Raymond do u still have the daytons u got from me?Man u did some badass work fixing them!
> *


What's up lil jesse ! Yes sir I still got them and they still look real good after I fixed them !


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63+Sep 14 2010, 06:55 PM~18567848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should Sell In Now Time... GL on The Sale...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Anyone going to Torrez show Sat...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 14 2010, 08:17 PM~18569782
> *Anyone going to Torrez show Sat...
> *


We will be there


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 14 2010, 09:19 PM~18569107
> *Sup Bennito  :biggrin:
> You been to the shop?
> *


Nah homie been on the grind making my snaps!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 14 2010, 10:17 PM~18569782
> *Anyone going to Torrez show Sat...
> *



I'll Be there Fo Shoooo


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 14 2010, 08:30 PM~18569950
> *Nah homie been on the grind making my snaps!
> *


I hear you bro iv been chiilin just stackin to get my ride out you gona go to the show sat? All of us are going :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 14 2010, 07:03 PM~18568381
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $Money Mike$, FORTWORTHAZTEC, 80 Eldog
> 
> ...


Let me know when and I'll roll over in my:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0 SO OCTOBER 2ND OR 9TH? WILL BE ON A SATURDAY... MY NEIGHBORS ARE COOL.. WE CAN PARTY... LETS DO THIS...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 14 2010, 10:02 PM~18570462
> *:0  SO OCTOBER 2ND OR 9TH? WILL BE ON A SATURDAY... MY NEIGHBORS ARE COOL.. WE CAN PARTY...  LETS DO THIS...
> *


Not the 9th I'll be in Vegas at the super show..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 14 2010, 08:55 PM~18570340
> *Let me know when and I'll roll over in my:
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 14 2010, 09:04 PM~18570500
> *Not the 9th I'll be in Vegas at the super show..
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 14 2010, 08:04 PM~18570500
> *Not the 9th I'll be in Vegas at the super show..
> *



DAMN IT I FORGOT... OKAY WELL 2 WEEKS AFTER? WILL GV ME ENOUGH TIME TO GET THE LIGHTS UP IN THE BACK SO THE RIDE WILL BE SEEN...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 14 2010, 08:14 PM~18570672
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, $Rollin Rich$ 82, Skim, 80 Eldog

U BUSY THIS WEEKEND? wanted to get those stocks from you...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 14 2010, 10:24 PM~18570826
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, $Rollin Rich$ 82, Skim, 80 Eldog
> 
> ...


i get off work at 5 homie :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 14 2010, 08:26 PM~18570873
> *i get off work at 5 homie :biggrin:
> *


will call u b4 i head out...


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2010, 08:32 PM~18569992
> *I'll Be there Fo Shoooo
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Sep 14 2010, 11:30 PM~18570942
> *X2
> *


Sup John???


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 14 2010, 10:22 PM~18570790
> *DAMN IT I FORGOT... OKAY WELL 2 WEEKS AFTER? WILL GV ME ENOUGH TIME TO GET THE LIGHTS UP IN THE BACK SO THE RIDE WILL BE SEEN...
> *


The 17th is the Halloween Hop at the park..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 14 2010, 10:33 PM~18570992
> *Sup John???
> *


Just got back from Cali..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 14 2010, 10:17 PM~18569782
> *Anyone going to Torrez show Sat...
> *


yessir?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Sep 14 2010, 07:40 PM~18568204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I started out just changeing the motor with a 350. Now Im Redoing the whole thing.

:uh: Yall Know how that happends . . . . .


If Everything Goes right I'll be done before the year, But since I know it wont go perfect I say Im try to have it but 2011's first event.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 15 2010, 07:22 AM~18572900
> *90'D out  85 Brougham Coupe ..
> I started out just changeing the motor with a 350. Now Im Redoing the whole thing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 15 2010, 07:39 AM~18572955
> *
> *



 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 15 2010, 07:22 AM~18572900
> *90'D out  85 Brougham Coupe ..
> I started out just changeing the motor with a 350. Now Im Redoing the whole thing.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 15 2010, 05:22 AM~18572900
> *90'D out  85 Brougham Coupe ..
> I started out just changeing the motor with a 350. Now Im Redoing the whole thing.
> 
> ...


U got any pics! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

mornin :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 15 2010, 07:17 AM~18573392
> *mornin :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Sep 15 2010, 08:57 AM~18573668
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


sup big dog!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 14 2010, 09:04 PM~18570500
> *Not the 9th I'll be in Vegas at the super show..
> *


okay I see how it is one way homie :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 14 2010, 10:24 PM~18570826
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, $Rollin Rich$ 82, Skim, 80 Eldog
> 
> ...


that reminds me.....I need to get my stocks from your crib... wann throw some paint on them.....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Leaving west tx heading back to ft worth with my new toy


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 15 2010, 01:58 PM~18575418
> *Leaving west tx heading back to ft worth with my new toy
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 15 2010, 11:58 AM~18575418
> *Leaving west tx heading back to ft worth with my new toy
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Loco 61


:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 15 2010, 03:13 PM~18575963
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ms_tx_legend214, Loco 61
> :wave:
> *



Whats Popin Isela??


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Leaving west tx heading back to ft worth with my new toy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 15 2010, 12:58 PM~18575418
> *Leaving west tx heading back to ft worth with my new toy
> 
> 
> ...



cool dude!!


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

Hey guys I usually dont post much, I usually just browse since I dont have a low-low of my own but I love them and plan on geeting one soon..... but I wanted to ask you guys for some help!

Senator Reid will be moving the DREAM Act to a vote via as an amendment to the Defense Authorization Bill.

What does this mean?

It means that the DREAM Act still needs 60 votes to pass. We still need 60 senators to say yes when it comes time for the bill to be attached to the defense bill.

*What exactly is the DREAM act? Its an amendment that will allow undocumented/illegal college students like myself get a job after graduation. (I attent UT-Arlington).Theres thousands of students in our position who are struggling to get through college and in the end there might not be an opportunity for us to find a job. It will give legal residency to students who finish a four year degree plan, or join the military and succesfully complete a four year period in the armed forces.*

What can you do to help?

We need calls right now. We need to flood offices with calls in support of the DREAM Act. Currently we are being beat by anti-immigrants 10 calls to 1. That means for every 1 call you make in support 10 people are calling against the DREAM Act. So the more calls we make the better chance we get of the bill being passes.

So what Im asking you lay-it-low community to do is to simply

(1)Dial 1-888-254-5087
(2) Ask to be transferred to Senator Hutchison using your TX zip code
(3)Say "Hi, my name is ___ and as a constituent I respectably ask Senator _____ to support the DREAM Act AS IT IS CURRENTLY WRITTEN!"

and done, it wont take more than 3 minutes of your time I PROMISE!

Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambda_817_@Sep 15 2010, 03:44 PM~18576206
> *Hey guys I usually dont post much, I usually just browse since I dont have a low-low of my own but I love them and plan on geeting one soon..... but I wanted to ask you guys for some help!
> 
> Senator Reid will be moving the DREAM Act to a vote via as an amendment to the Defense Authorization Bill.
> ...


Your not legal?


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

No sir


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambda_817_@Sep 15 2010, 04:05 PM~18576374
> *No sir
> *


How much does it cost to get legal? :happysad: jus wonderin


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

It doesnt take just cash, you have to be eligible, join the visa lottery, or marry someone legal. To be honest im not sure how much the lawyer fees are to become legal once youre a resident but im sure its $4000 or more.


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2010, 03:16 PM~18575994
> *Whats Popin Isela??
> *


ready for the weekend! :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> > Leaving west tx heading back to ft worth with my new toy
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

NICE DRIVE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 15 2010, 05:30 PM~18577054
> *NICE DRIVE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


both look nice homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 15 2010, 03:29 PM~18577047
> *Dubt it  im may roll out in wagon    this has no brakes  and not going into gear.
> 
> Fun storie  i meet guy and we push it on our trailer off his   he says it runs but no battery  and brakes dont wokr do to rear line broke.  We get home  i throw battery in it and it fires right up. thinking i will have front brakes  sence the brake pedla feels good we un hook straps i jump in and throw in neut.  well  long storie short 4 and 1/2 blocks later i rub against curb anmd get it stoped.   SO glad we didnt back into drive way to unload like we planed.  so in the AM  off come the wheels to see why no brakes  LOL
> *


Yo not to disrespect on your thread but I was interested in that ride until he told me that they cut off the front brakes or cut and blocked the front brake lines and that they were using only rear brakes . Hope that helps


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 15 2010, 03:30 PM~18577054
> *NICE DRIVE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Joe let me know on helpin you make the brake lines


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Danny gettin down on my ride as wee speak. :cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 15 2010, 05:52 PM~18577575
> *Danny gettin down on my ride as wee speak. :cheesy:
> *



pics or it aint happenin!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 15 2010, 04:56 PM~18577605
> *pics or it aint happenin!!
> *


X2


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 15 2010, 03:10 PM~18576415
> *How much does it cost to get legal? :happysad:  jus wonderin
> *


THAT SHIT CAN GET VERY EXPENSIVE


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 15 2010, 06:56 PM~18577605
> *pics or it aint happenin!!
> *


:0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

pics have been posted.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whos all going to the picnic this weekend.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lambda_817_@Sep 15 2010, 03:44 PM~18576206
> *Hey guys I usually dont post much, I usually just browse since I dont have a low-low of my own but I love them and plan on geeting one soon..... but I wanted to ask you guys for some help!
> 
> Senator Reid will be moving the DREAM Act to a vote via as an amendment to the Defense Authorization Bill.
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 15 2010, 06:52 PM~18577575
> *Danny gettin down on my ride as wee speak. :cheesy:
> *



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn! Take Some Pics.... :0


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2010, 07:14 PM~18578692
> *Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!    Take Some Pics.... :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 15 2010, 05:30 PM~18577054
> *NICE DRIVE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lambda_817_@Sep 15 2010, 03:44 PM~18576206
> *Hey guys I usually dont post much, I usually just browse since I dont have a low-low of my own but I love them and plan on geeting one soon..... but I wanted to ask you guys for some help!
> 
> Senator Reid will be moving the DREAM Act to a vote via as an amendment to the Defense Authorization Bill.
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 15 2010, 09:13 PM~18578678
> *Whos all going to the picnic this weekend.
> *


What picnic?





:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 15 2010, 09:56 PM~18579106
> *What picnic?
> :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 15 2010, 07:14 PM~18578692
> *Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!    Take Some Pics.... :0
> *


 :0 :dunno:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 15 2010, 03:30 PM~18577054
> *NICE DRIVE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Sep 15 2010, 10:51 PM~18579631
> *:0  :dunno:
> *


Juans Gettin His Car Done UP By Danny.... :0


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats up Funky Town!! :biggrin: :biggrin: Swap Meet this weekend!!!


----------



## chevythang (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 16 2010, 04:02 AM~18581401
> *Whats up Funky Town!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Swap Meet this weekend!!!
> *


where at?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Buenos Diaz...:wave: 




> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 15 2010, 05:30 PM~18577054
> *NICE DRIVE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice come up. Both rides are looking good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65+Sep 16 2010, 06:02 AM~18581401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ballpark Arlington

http://www.southwestswapmeet.com/


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 16 2010, 07:22 AM~18581514
> *Buenos Diaz...:wave:
> Nice come up. Both rides  are looking good. :thumbsup:
> *



Good morning! Think I got another customer for D SHOP!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 07:41 AM~18581575
> *Ballpark    Arlington
> 
> http://www.southwestswapmeet.com/
> *


What time will they close on Friday night Alex? Open Saturday? Appreciate any help.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 16 2010, 08:09 AM~18581644
> *What time will they close on 7:00PM Friday night Alex? Open @ 6:30AM Saturday? Appreciate any help.
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

mornin..

On yard duty today!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 09:05 AM~18581886
> *
> *


Thanks!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Im trying to get my car back together so I can make it to the picnic sunday! :x:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Sep 16 2010, 09:11 AM~18581926-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Yeah.. When You Going Work On It... Let Me Know So I'll Roll By..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 09:36 AM~18582046
> *:0    When We Going To That Place To Shoot Our Guns.??? Last Weekend I Got A New Toy  Smith & Wesson m&p 15-22  Plinker... :biggrin:
> No ProB
> Oh Yeah.. When You Going Work On It... Let Me Know So I'll Roll By..
> *


tomorrow nite! You know you are more than welcomed!  I need to get a few things like brake pads and a lower ball joint! maybe a wheel cylinder! :cheesy:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 16 2010, 08:09 AM~18582185
> *tomorrow nite! You know you are more than welcomed!   I need to get a few things like brake pads and a lower ball joint! maybe a wheel cylinder!  :cheesy:
> *


Sup Dre.... Do you need my ball joint press let me know bro


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Texas regal 85


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Sep 16 2010, 10:09 AM~18582185-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Big Matt??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 08:36 AM~18582046
> *:0    When We Going To That Place To Shoot Our Guns.??? Last Weekend I Got A New Toy  Smith & Wesson m&p 15-22  Plinker... :biggrin:
> No ProB
> Oh Yeah.. When You Going Work On It... Let Me Know So I'll Roll By..
> *



Ill have to call them to see whTS UP..They asked me not to shoot near deer season..when does that start??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 08:25 AM~18582307
> *Cool I'll Roll Over...
> Sup Big Matt??
> *


Just workin Bro hows the 61?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Bennito


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 16 2010, 10:36 AM~18582400
> *Sup Bennito
> *


Chillin at work and you?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe


Sup Tples65


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 16 2010, 08:38 AM~18582405
> *Chillin at work and you?
> *


Just here at work its my Friday today :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Sup guys
hey matt gong to work on car and fix brakes today. Need to fnd some cheap parts there's blocks in front and rear holding car up. Need some cylinders and springs to throw in car. I'll just fill and plug the cylnders for now to keep carblifted so I can move around till I get pumps and all


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 16 2010, 08:31 AM~18582364
> *Ill have to call them to see whTS UP..They asked me not to shoot near deer season..when does that start??
> *


Oct 1st for Bow

Nov 1st for Rifel


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 16 2010, 09:38 AM~18582406
> *Sup Joe
> Sup Tples65
> *


Working bro!! Ready for the swap meet. I get to drive by on my way home from work :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 16 2010, 08:41 AM~18582425
> *Sup guys
> hey matt gong to work on car and fix brakes today. Need to fnd some cheap parts there's blocks in front and rear holding car up. Need some cylinders and springs to throw in car. I'll just fill and plug the cylnders for now to keep carblifted so I can move around till I get pumps and all
> *


Cool i think i got an extra pair of 8s at the house i gota go by D-shop and get my new ones for my ride on the springs ill ask Rollin64 if he has any extras


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 16 2010, 09:41 AM~18582425
> *Sup guys
> hey matt gong to work on car and fix brakes today. Need to fnd some cheap parts there's blocks in front and rear holding car up. Need some cylinders and springs to throw in car. I'll just fill and plug the cylnders for now to keep carblifted so I can move around till I get pumps and all
> *


I have a couple of front hoses, old school pump, battery rack, good for now :happysad: Ill take 60?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Whats up Jesse??? :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Que onda Macias como a estado???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 16 2010, 08:42 AM~18582429
> *Working bro!! Ready for the swap meet. I get to drive by on my way home from work :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I hear ya bro wish i had some extra $ or id go to the swap meet this mounth kills me 3 B-days and friday is me and the ladys aniversy :happysad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 16 2010, 10:22 AM~18582272
> *Sup Dre.... Do you need my ball joint press let me know bro
> *


  I thought they just bolted in!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 16 2010, 09:48 AM~18582464
> *Que onda Macias como a estado???
> *


QUE PASO RAMIRO!!!!!!!!!! e estado bien bro ahi nomas hechandole ganas, el trabajo se bajo de a madres. y tu???? como estas????


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias

Sup Jesse

Sup jvasques

Sup SHOELACES


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 16 2010, 09:53 AM~18582492
> *Sup Macias
> 
> Sup Jesse
> ...


hey big homie matt?????im doin good bro and you??? i see you have a big weekend coming up.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 16 2010, 08:53 AM~18582492
> *Sup Macias
> 
> Sup Jesse
> ...


What's up Matt here just enjoying my day off :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Sep 16 2010, 08:56 AM~18582502
> *hey big homie matt?????im doin good bro and you??? i see you have a big weekend coming up.
> *


Workin bro just gettin lil by lil on my ride i hope to send somemore stuff off this week and order my new dash in the next couple of weeks


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 16 2010, 08:59 AM~18582524
> *What's up Matt here just enjoying my day off  :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya Homie you going to the show this weekend?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 16 2010, 10:33 AM~18582381
> *Just workin Bro hows the 61?
> *



I'll Have Some News This Saturday


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Sep 16 2010, 10:31 AM~18582364-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 16 2010, 06:02 AM~18581401
> *Whats up Funky Town!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: Swap Meet this weekend!!!
> *


I will be there for sure I totally forgot about this swap meet need to look for parts for my a 55 bel air that I will be buying soon!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 16 2010, 10:52 AM~18582487
> * I thought they just bolted in!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 16 2010, 08:52 AM~18582487
> * I thought they just bolted in!
> *


I forgot bro my bad


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 16 2010, 10:51 AM~18582481
> *:biggrin:  I hear ya bro wish i had some extra $ or id go to the swap meet this mounth kills me 3 B-days and friday is me and the ladys aniversy  :happysad:
> *


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ms_tx_legend214, lac84, Loco 61, 80 Eldog, jvasquez


:wave:  wats up Alex, Matt & Jesse


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 16 2010, 10:53 AM~18582492
> *Sup Macias
> 
> Sup Jesse
> ...


Sup Homie? :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 16 2010, 10:47 AM~18582459
> *Whats up Jesse??? :biggrin:
> *


Nada Bro, I'm sure I'll see you Sunday at the picnic que no? I'm planning on brining the family too.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 16 2010, 11:57 AM~18582850
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ms_tx_legend214, lac84, Loco 61, 80 Eldog, jvasquez
> :wave:  wats up Alex, Matt & Jesse
> *


:h5:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm gona need 8" cylinders and springs for front b and 15-20" for rear with springs. Let me know what u got so I can start saving. Just want to make it drive able for now bthen I'll get hoses and pumps ect..... Gona see if I can block it ip so I can take it to torres show sat


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 16 2010, 09:54 AM~18582830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAAAAAAZZZZZZZZZZZ UUUUUUUUUPPPPPPPPP :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Going Home Yesterday On 121 I Saw This...* :sprint:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 16 2010, 11:57 AM~18582850
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ms_tx_legend214, lac84, Loco 61, 80 Eldog, jvasquez
> :wave:  wats up Alex, Matt & Jesse
> *



Hello There ... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 16 2010, 10:01 AM~18582885
> *I'm gona need 8" cylinders and springs for front b and 15-20" for rear with springs. Let me know what u got so I can start saving. Just want to make it drive able for now bthen I'll get hoses and pumps ect.....  Gona see if I can block it ip so I can take it to torres show sat
> *


Ill look threw all my chit in tha garage today bro


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 10:03 AM~18582896
> *Going Home Yesterday On 121  I Saw This... :sprint:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0  



Whats goin down Rollin 64


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks matt!!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 16 2010, 09:59 AM~18582526
> *Workin bro just gettin lil by lil on my ride i hope to send somemore stuff off this week and order my new dash in the next couple of weeks
> *


orale bro


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 16 2010, 10:17 AM~18583001
> *Thanks matt!!
> *


No problem Homie


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 10:03 AM~18582896
> *Going Home Yesterday On 121  I Saw This... :sprint:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup On the 

TROW BACK THURSDAY LOCO?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 12:03 PM~18582896
> *Going Home Yesterday On 121  I Saw This... :sprint:
> 
> 
> ...


Ok i will make sure not to go thru there!


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Sep 16 2010, 12:02 PM~18582893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ready for the weekend!! :cheesy:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 16 2010, 09:00 AM~18582535
> *I hear ya Homie you going to the show this weekend?
> *


Yes sir! N u?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 16 2010, 10:34 AM~18583143
> *Yes sir! N u?
> *


Yes sir we are gona bring some rides out :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 16 2010, 10:29 AM~18583099
> *Sup On the
> 
> TROW BACK THURSDAY LOCO?
> *


X817


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 16 2010, 09:30 AM~18583102
> *Ok i  will make sure not to go thru there!
> *


sell me that ride so you wont have to worry about that... give you some money to get ur papers... cash is ready... trailer is ready... let make this happen money maker...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 16 2010, 10:38 AM~18583177
> *Yes sir we are gona bring some rides out  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:0


> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 16 2010, 10:42 AM~18583216
> *sell me that ride so you wont have to worry about that... give you some money to get ur papers... cash is ready... trailer is ready... let make this happen money maker...
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 16 2010, 12:29 PM~18583099
> *Sup On the
> 
> TROW BACK THURSDAY LOCO?
> *




*Lets Listen To That "Firme Hyna"... *:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup FortworthAztec


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 10:46 AM~18583238
> *Lets Listen To That "Firme Hyna"... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Bro thats what im talkin bout KEEPEM COMIN LOCO!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 

4N82qC7l0R4&feature=related


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 16 2010, 12:01 PM~18582885
> *I'm gona need 8" cylinders and springs for front b and 15-20" for rear with springs. Let me know what u got so I can start saving. Just want to make it drive able for now bthen I'll get hoses and pumps ect.....  Gona see if I can block it ip so I can take it to torres show sat
> *


Call Danny at D Shop


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 16 2010, 12:42 PM~18583216
> *sell me that ride so you wont have to worry about that... give you some money to get ur papers... cash is ready... trailer is ready... let make this happen money maker...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 11:05 AM~18583382
> *:0
> 
> 4N82qC7l0R4&feature=related
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 16 2010, 09:49 AM~18583253
> *Sup FortworthAztec
> *



Shit just here at work homie... trackin these mofos down that arent paying there car notes.. but wanna drive the fancy cars... so i gotta pick up there rides and send them to auction... :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

What it do loco :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 16 2010, 02:22 PM~18583863
> *Shit just here at work homie... trackin these mofos down that arent paying there car notes.. but wanna drive the fancy cars... so i gotta pick up there rides and send them to auction... :biggrin:
> *


 :run:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

GET MONEY FOOL


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 16 2010, 12:22 PM~18583863
> *Shit just here at work homie... trackin these mofos down that arent paying there car notes.. but wanna drive the fancy cars... so i gotta pick up there rides and send them to auction... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Operation Repo :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 16 2010, 02:45 PM~18584041
> *What it do loco :biggrin:
> *



Just Chillin.... You Working??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Blazin Low


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

, 80 Eldog, juangotti what up juan and matt what yall up to bros going to tha shows this weekend?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Sep 16 2010, 02:53 PM~18584116
> *, 80 Eldog, juangotti what up juan and matt what yall up to bros going to tha shows this weekend?
> *


I have to work Saturday. but I want to try and make the car show


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Sep 16 2010, 12:53 PM~18584116
> *, 80 Eldog, juangotti what up juan and matt what yall up to bros going to tha shows this weekend?
> *


Yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*I have a gallon of SILVER for sale 100 OBO Show me some cash!*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 16 2010, 02:22 PM~18583863
> *Shit just here at work homie... trackin these mofos down that arent paying there car notes.. but wanna drive the fancy cars... so i gotta pick up there rides and send them to auction... :biggrin:
> *



Hey bro I'm gonna roll by and get the rest of those panels. Ill calll u leter tonite.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Been busy in here today! :boink:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 16 2010, 03:36 PM~18584446
> *Been busy in here today!  :boink:
> *


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 16 2010, 03:14 PM~18584303
> *I have a gallon of SILVER for sale 100 OBO Show me some cash!
> *


SALE PENDING... UNLESS TURTLE BULLSHITTEN ME :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 16 2010, 01:47 PM~18584532
> *SALE PENDING... UNLESS TURTLE BULLSHITTEN ME :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone have a pair of 12 or longer cylinders. They can be bad. Hold no pressure or even scratched up. I will fill them solid. Looking for some for mock up in rear of car. Let me know what you got also need set of cups and reverse cups for mock up also. Just looking to lock car up to move around for a few weeks


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 01:46 PM~18584054
> *Just Chillin.... You Working??
> *


im out now but i was working :biggrin: u?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 16 2010, 04:44 PM~18584875
> *im out now but i was working  :biggrin: u?
> *



Still Working


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 02:51 PM~18584915
> *Still Working
> *


X2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 04:51 PM~18584915
> *Still Working
> *


  x3


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 16 2010, 12:47 PM~18584532
> *SALE PENDING... UNLESS TURTLE BULLSHITTEN ME :biggrin:
> *


***** i told you i got you and a free TAMALE 2 go... :biggrin: txt me whn ur on ur way... getting the 65 ride might be gone 2 morrow to OK,,,


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 11:45 AM~18584047
> *:run:
> 
> 
> ...


***** YOU OWE ME SUM MONEY? LOL...

SUP LOCO.. HOWS THE CRIB COMIN ALONG?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 16 2010, 10:09 AM~18582947
> *:0
> Whats goin down Rollin 64
> *


workin bro


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 10:03 AM~18582896
> *Going Home Yesterday On 121  I Saw This... :sprint:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 16 2010, 06:05 PM~18585444
> ****** i told you i  got you and a free TAMALE 2 go...  :biggrin:  txt me whn ur on ur way... getting the 65 ride might be gone 2 morrow to OK,,,
> *


Ill be at Dannys tonite for a bit. ill roll by after


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 16 2010, 04:05 PM~18585444
> ****** i told you i  got you and a free TAMALE 2 go...  :biggrin:  txt me whn ur on ur way... getting the 65 ride might be gone 2 morrow to OK,,,
> *


 :wow: U sold the 65 already


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 16 2010, 04:27 PM~18585561
> *Ill be at Dannys tonite for a bit. ill roll by after
> *


What time u rollin out?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 16 2010, 06:06 PM~18585450
> ****** YOU OWE ME SUM MONEY? LOL...
> 
> SUP LOCO.. HOWS THE CRIB COMIN ALONG?
> *


Almost Done... Should Be Done By Next Week...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 16 2010, 03:27 PM~18585561
> *Ill be at Dannys tonite for a bit. ill roll by after
> *


waiting?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 16 2010, 03:49 PM~18585682
> *:wow: U sold the 65 already
> *


might be going 2 OKorNM... I sell shit i post up.. I dont fck around...
anyone who knws me i dont keep cars to long.... i love 2 flip them... :biggrin: 
eazy come eazy go...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

=======================================

For those that want to enter the car show, it is free, you must reg. car before 11am. 

Catagories: 1st n 2nd place for each decade...

2000's 
90's
80's
70's
60's
50's
Pre-50's
Bikes
Specialties catagory; pedal cars & stollers

Car hop: Cash prize (not much, LOL), single n dbl pump, no rules, str8 up street hop'n: Swing what you bring.. 

Most Members
People's choice award

Tug of war Trophy


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 16 2010, 12:47 PM~18584532
> *SALE PENDING... UNLESS TURTLE BULLSHITTEN ME :biggrin:
> *


another no call no show??? :dunno:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 16 2010, 08:20 PM~18587256
> *another no call no show??? :dunno:
> *


Sup Bro Juan is still at the shop i just got back from there ill call him for you...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 16 2010, 08:08 PM~18587164
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

Anyone know of a local shop that has good prices on trophies?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Bob??? Man Homie Thanks Bro i was out at the shop and seen the dumps Thanx Bro.....

Your up late...... :biggrin:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 12:03 PM~18582896
> *Going Home Yesterday On 121  I Saw This... :sprint:
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :cheesy: 

They don't ever fuk with me..... wonder why ? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 17 2010, 01:25 AM~18588755
> *Sup Bob??? Man Homie Thanks Bro i was out at the shop and seen the dumps Thanx Bro.....
> 
> Your up late...... :biggrin:
> *


No problem. They are urs for helping me out with all the control ARM bushings. Like I said the dumps aren't that old. If u r gonna use the whole setup I would replace the check valve. It is old.
I was out there earlier letting Danny talk me into more stuff for the 63.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Sep 16 2010, 11:32 PM~18588788
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> They don't ever fuk with me..... wonder why ?    :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


HE HE 

I saw the ride todayBro and WOW THAT BABY IS BAD ASS!


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 16 2010, 10:41 AM~18582425
> *Sup guys
> hey matt gong to work on car and fix brakes today. Need to fnd some cheap parts there's blocks in front and rear holding car up. Need some cylinders and springs to throw in car. I'll just fill and plug the cylnders for now to keep carblifted so I can move around till I get pumps and all
> *


I have a pair of 6's over at D Shop. Talk to Danny he will take of u if u need something cheap for now.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Sep 16 2010, 11:39 PM~18588809
> *No problem. They are urs for helping me out with all the control ARM bushings. Like I said the dumps aren't that old. If u r gonna use the whole setup I would replace the check valve. It is old.
> I was out there earlier letting Danny talk me into more stuff for the 63.
> *


I do what i can when i can bro esply for a Homie Danny had told me you were good Peeps and after i got to know you you are bro ill help you out any way i can... That 63 is gona be a BAD MOFO WHEN ITS DONE HOMIE! The Elco is going up there next me and Danny were Talkin alot of stuff over tonight and shit just gives me alot to look faward tooo.....


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 17 2010, 01:40 AM~18588811
> *HE HE
> 
> I saw the ride todayBro and WOW THAT BABY IS BAD ASS!
> *


It is gonna look sweet when he gets done. We talked about more custom stuff today. He is gonna hook it up.


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

He is staying busy. That's a good thing for him. 
And I appreciate all the help from you.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Sep 16 2010, 11:47 PM~18588838
> *It is gonna look sweet when he gets done. We talked about more custom stuff today. He is gonna hook it up.
> *


Yes Sir it is we talked about a bunch of stuff on the 63 GOWT DAYMB ILL HELP OUT JUST TO SEE IT ROLLIN


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 16 2010, 01:05 PM~18583382
> *:0
> 
> 4N82qC7l0R4&feature=related
> *


I didn't even turn the sound on. I choose the one with big Tata's and the one in the g string.
Hope they can rap good.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Sep 16 2010, 11:50 PM~18588847
> *He is staying busy. That's a good thing for him.
> And I appreciate all the help from you.
> *


Yea he is i wish he could get a bigger place and stay! :happysad: 


Me and FortworthMex,Juan,Gabriel & the rest of the Homies had a good time chillin up ther good times that can last!


----------



## A&mCustoms (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, 80 Eldog

sup matt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 16 2010, 10:20 PM~18587256
> *another no call no show??? :dunno:
> *


I called No answer.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 16 2010, 11:17 PM~18588931
> *I called No answer.
> *


 :machinegun: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 

***** all late... i gotta be up early... only reason why im up now is because *T2*
(new baby) woke up for sum early morning brkfst..lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 17 2010, 02:29 AM~18588959
> *:machinegun:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> 
> ***** all late... i gotta be up early... only reason why im up now is because T2
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: I was already buzzen like ole shit I better call turtle. BAHAHAHAHA
:happysad:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Tgif :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 17 2010, 06:14 AM~18589280
> *Tgif :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: 
Sup Oscar!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 17 2010, 08:10 AM~18589512
> *:yes:
> Sup Oscar!
> *


Good Morning Peeps.... Sup Dre What Time You Want Me To Stop By?? You Want Me To Take The Grill ???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Sep 17 2010, 01:32 AM~18588788
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> They don't ever fuk with me..... wonder why ?    :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Take It Back Friday...*


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 17 2010, 08:29 AM~18589569
> *Good Morning Peeps....  Sup Dre What Time You Want Me To Stop By??  You Want Me To Take The Grill ???
> *


 :0 I got Football practice til 8! so any time after 830! :happysad: I gotta grill!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 17 2010, 09:00 AM~18589676
> *:0 I got Football practice til 8! so any time after 830!  :happysad:  I gotta grill!
> *


Cool I Get The Carcol An Some Fajitas...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 17 2010, 07:10 AM~18589512
> *:yes:
> Sup Oscar!
> *


chilling :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 17 2010, 07:29 AM~18589569
> *Good Morning Peeps....  Sup Dre What Time You Want Me To Stop By??  You Want Me To Take The Grill ???
> *


what it do Alex :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 17 2010, 09:40 AM~18589852
> *what it do Alex  :biggrin:
> *


Chillin Working Like A Dogg.. You Wanna Roll By Dre's Tonight?


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*
T
G
I
F*

:cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 17 2010, 08:10 AM~18589512
> *:yes:
> Sup Oscar!
> *


i went looking for your rim last night


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 17 2010, 10:38 AM~18590230
> *i went looking for your rim last night
> *


No luck??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 17 2010, 10:47 AM~18590290
> *No luck??
> *


No. I was drunk :happysad:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 17 2010, 09:00 AM~18590394
> *No. I was drunk :happysad:
> *


What the f#@&* that means you should of found it no more beer for you :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 17 2010, 11:00 AM~18590394
> *No. I was drunk :happysad:
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 17 2010, 11:11 AM~18590475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That ones weak. this is more me.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 17 2010, 11:07 AM~18590449
> *What the f#@&* that means you should of found it no more beer for you  :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


It was like 2am :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC+Sep 17 2010, 12:15 AM~18588928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not drunk just ran out of Beer Bro :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 17 2010, 11:32 AM~18590655
> *Recovering from a long night Homie you?
> HA HA Yea you were
> Not drunk just ran out of Beer Bro  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA True


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 17 2010, 09:24 AM~18590591
> *That ones weak. this is more me.
> 
> 
> ...


That some fucken funny ass shit :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 17 2010, 11:11 AM~18590475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

whats up matt :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 17 2010, 11:16 AM~18591305
> *whats up matt :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Big Homie good to meet you lastnight


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 17 2010, 11:00 AM~18590394
> *No. I was drunk :happysad:
> *


JUAN'S PARTY


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 17 2010, 08:43 AM~18589869
> *Chillin Working Like A Dogg..  You Wanna Roll By Dre's Tonight?
> *


lets do it give me a call ill be home :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 17 2010, 01:52 PM~18591566
> *Whats up Big Homie good to meet you lastnight
> *


same here bro..lookin forward to down some more cold ones!!


----------



## joeferia (Aug 19, 2010)

what it do funky town ,TGIF,


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 17 2010, 02:47 PM~18591905
> *lets do it give me a call ill be home  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 17 2010, 12:52 PM~18591953
> *same here bro..lookin forward to down some more cold ones!!
> *


 :biggrin: Yes Sir


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joeferia_@Sep 17 2010, 03:12 PM~18592093
> *what it do funky town
> You Got That Right... *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeferia_@Sep 17 2010, 03:12 PM~18592093
> *what it do funky town ,TGIF,
> *


 hno: hno: ^^^ this guys gangsta


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joeferia_@Sep 17 2010, 03:12 PM~18592093
> *what it do funky town ,TGIF,
> *


 hno:


----------



## joeferia (Aug 19, 2010)

what it do everybody in da funk, had a goodtime last nite @ D SHOP


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by joeferia_@Sep 17 2010, 05:27 PM~18593046
> *what it do everybody in da funk, had a goodtime last nite @ D SHOP
> *


whats up Gangsta... :biggrin:


----------



## joeferia (Aug 19, 2010)

WHAT UP JUAN, DANNY JUST STOP BY & DROP OFF THE PAINT FOR U @ MY SHOP. HOLLA AT ME B4 U COME THRU. DON'N KNO IF I'LL BE HERE. IF U NEED MY # LET ME KNO.


----------



## joeferia (Aug 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 17 2010, 04:29 PM~18593066
> *whats up Gangsta... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


JUST CHILL'N @ THE SHOP. , goodtimes.. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

whats UP OsCar


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

art from arts tire hooked me up with some used cylinders in cups. Filled them solid and installed. 8 in front. And 10"s out back. Good enuff to roll it out this weekend


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 17 2010, 04:49 PM~18593171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

anyyone rolling tonight?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeferia_@Sep 17 2010, 05:32 PM~18593073
> *WHAT UP JUAN, DANNY JUST STOP BY & DROP OFF THE PAINT FOR U @ MY SHOP. HOLLA AT ME B4 U COME THRU. DON'N KNO IF I'LL BE HERE. IF U NEED MY # LET ME KNO.
> *


Ill pick it up sunday


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## joeferia (Aug 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 17 2010, 06:46 PM~18593826
> *Ill pick it up sunday
> *


cool homie, i'll be gone in the morning,but i'll be back around 2.p.m ..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeferia_@Sep 17 2010, 08:02 PM~18593913
> *cool homie, i'll be gone in the morning,but i'll be back around 2.p.m  ..
> *


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 17 2010, 10:19 AM~18590101
> *
> 
> T
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

One more day: We'll have a 42 inch TV there for all you Cowboy fans..










=======================================

For those that want to enter the car show, it is free, you must reg. car before 11am. 


Catagories: 1st n 2nd place for each decade...

2000's 
90's
80's
70's
60's
50's
Pre-50's
Bikes
Specialties catagory; pedal cars & stollers

1st place plaque for single & double pump
Car hop: Cash prize (not much, LOL), single n dbl pump, no rules, str8 up street hop'n: Swing what you bring.. 

Most Members

People's choice award

Just added:
Longest distance award: Plaque + $50 (gas money)

Tug of war Trophy


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 17 2010, 04:46 PM~18593826
> *Ill pick it up sunday
> *


whrs the paint? :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 17 2010, 11:50 PM~18595648
> *whrs the paint? :happysad:
> *


Its at Swagger Creations.I have to pic it up. no worries mijo it will be in your hands before no time. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

wassup ft worth cruisers, hope to see u guys at the picnic this weekend.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Sep 17 2010, 11:38 PM~18596267
> *wassup ft worth cruisers, hope to see u guys at the picnic this weekend.
> *


What up Big Homie how you been Bro???


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 17 2010, 11:52 PM~18596370
> *What up Big Homie how you been Bro???
> *



Im good bro, just workin like a slave. tryin to stay afloat u know. how u been homie hows the family


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

morning homies... how going to the swap meet today! leavin around 830


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 18 2010, 07:05 AM~18596987
> *  morning homies... how going to the swap meet today! leavin around 830
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Stuck workin


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 18 2010, 09:30 AM~18597312
> *Stuck workin
> *


x2


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 17 2010, 04:49 PM~18593171
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Did any one find any good stuff at the swap meet? :dunno:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Wassup everybody! How's the Torres show goin? Haven't had a chance to make it out there yet.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 18 2010, 12:37 PM~18598324
> *Did any one find any good stuff at the swap meet? :dunno:
> *


Found a 61 impala rag for sale!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

She's up and running :boink: thanks alex & oscar for stopping by and helping


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 18 2010, 03:40 PM~18598824
> *Found a 61 impala rag for sale!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 18 2010, 04:09 PM~18598965
> *She's up and running :boink: thanks alex & oscar for stopping by and helping
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

anybody going to be at the sonic tonight?? Im thinking about rolling tonight.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 18 2010, 10:37 AM~18598324
> *Did any one find any good stuff at the swap meet? :dunno:
> *


i did... thnks to the TEXASMASSACRE AND SKIM,... :biggrin: 

got my new toy 2 day... stay tuned for the build... :biggrin: 

for sum reason LOCOS NAME WAS ON THE TRUNK... :0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 18 2010, 03:39 PM~18599111
> *i did... thnks to the TEXASMASSACRE AND SKIM,... :biggrin:
> 
> got my new toy 2 day... stay tuned for the build...  :biggrin:
> ...



Are you still going to look at my friends bomb that you said you wanted?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 18 2010, 02:39 PM~18599111
> *i did... thnks to the TEXASMASSACRE AND SKIM,... :biggrin:
> 
> got my new toy 2 day... stay tuned for the build...  :biggrin:
> ...


whats up fool did you sell the 65 whats up with the rims


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sup dizzle!! Im chargin up the batts..they seemed a little low.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chrisdizzle, 8t4mc

what up dave?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 18 2010, 04:02 PM~18599218
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: chrisdizzle, 8t4mc
> 
> ...



jackin with this gun..had to respray a small part of that gun again because some cosmo seaped out and dried on the front trunnion.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 18 2010, 05:07 PM~18599244
> *jackin with this gun..had to respray a small part of that gun again because some cosmo seaped out and dried on the front trunnion.
> *


since your paintin ill drop my aks off for ya.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 18 2010, 03:27 PM~18599319
> *
> *


What's up homie you going to sell me the Lincoln. Jst-b


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 18 2010, 04:28 PM~18599326
> *since your paintin ill drop my aks off for ya.
> *



Just let me know..Ill do it up right!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 18 2010, 02:39 PM~18599111
> *i did... thnks to the TEXASMASSACRE AND SKIM,... :biggrin:
> 
> got my new toy 2 day... stay tuned for the build...  :biggrin:
> ...


No problem i am glad to help.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 18 2010, 11:37 AM~18598324
> *Did any one find any good stuff at the swap meet? :dunno:
> *


A friend of mine found a 63 hood for 75.00 bucks. But the swap meet was not that good.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Turtle heres some pics of your new rust free 63. Glad you like it, Im sure it will turn out nice.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 18 2010, 03:40 PM~18598824
> *Found a 61 impala rag for sale!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

I bet somebody gonna add to their collection of Impala's. But first I think they probably need to borrow a trailer first!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 18 2010, 04:39 PM~18599111
> *i did... thnks to the TEXASMASSACRE AND SKIM,... :biggrin:
> 
> got my new toy 2 day... stay tuned for the build...  :biggrin:
> ...












:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 18 2010, 04:09 PM~18598965
> *She's up and running :boink: thanks alex & oscar for stopping by and helping
> *


 :thumbsup: 


Thanks For The Invite To Your Pops Bday Party Food Was Good...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Tomorrow is the big day: We'll have a 42 inch TV for all you Cowboy fans..








=======================================

For those that want to enter the car show, it is free, you must reg. car before 11am. 

Catagories: 1st n 2nd place for each decade...

2000's 
90's
80's
70's
60's
50's
Pre-50's
Bikes
Specialties catagory; pedal cars & stollers

1st place plaque for single & double pump
Car hop: Cash prize (not much, LOL), single n dbl pump, no rules, str8 up street hop'n: Swing what you bring.. 

Most Members

People's choice award

Just added:
Longest distance award: Plaque + $50 (gas money)

Tug of war Trophy
=================================================


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bomb ass weekend. Cant wait for tomorrow. Ill be posted up havin a bad ass time with all my homies from Fort Worth and Dallas! Thanks to the homies who came out and chilled with my family to celebrate my pops b-day. David aka Puppet big thank you and your lady for helping me clean up. You and your lady are good people. come by any time you want we will do it up again.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2010, 07:39 PM~18600569
> *Turtle heres some pics of your new rust free 63. Glad you like it, Im sure it will turn out nice.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 18 2010, 03:09 PM~18598965
> *She's up and running :boink: thanks alex & oscar for stopping by and helping
> *


good deal!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 18 2010, 03:09 PM~18598965
> *She's up and running :boink: thanks alex & oscar for stopping by and helping
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Sep 18 2010, 01:55 PM~18599195-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna leave it on there! Lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 19 2010, 02:42 AM~18602473
> *good deal!
> *


Let me knw if u wanna sell the 64 rag project... :happysad:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 19 2010, 06:37 AM~18602600
> *Let me knw if u wanna sell the 64 rag project... :happysad:
> *


:0 ok now u know how i am about my rags :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP FOROS!?! SEE YALL IN A BIT!! GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 19 2010, 05:30 AM~18602701
> *:0 ok now u know how i am about my rags  :biggrin:
> *


U SOUND LIKe someone I knw on this topic... but atleast you HAVE THEM AND sell ur projects you say you have for sale :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Does anyone know if arts is opened or a tire shop on the northside that can fix a bad valve stem


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 19 2010, 07:13 AM~18602983
> *Does anyone know if arts is opened or a tire shop on the northside that can fix a bad valve stem
> *


go to tire city on main street...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

my bad main and long...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*  turtle welcome to x frame division of Texas Impala Builders.* :happysad:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 19 2010, 08:55 AM~18602920
> *U SOUND LIKe someone I knw on this topic... but atleast you HAVE THEM AND sell ur projects you say you have for sale  :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

*GO COWBOYS! :biggrin: *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ms_tx_legend214_@Sep 19 2010, 10:51 AM~18603736
> *GO COWBOYS! :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Come on COWBOYS!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 19 2010, 12:10 PM~18604113
> *Come on COWBOYS!
> *


  Not looking good!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 19 2010, 01:01 PM~18604307
> * Not looking good!!
> *


Another so close but couldnt pull it off


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## joeferia (Aug 19, 2010)

yo jaun..., my cell phone is broken but you can call me @ the shop whenever your ready bro. # 817-205-9844


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by joeferia_@Sep 19 2010, 07:05 PM~18605471
> *yo jaun..., my cell phone is broken but you can call me @ the shop whenever your ready bro.  # 817-205-9844
> *


Might just pick it up next week bro. I am exhuasted


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

HAD FUN AT THE PICNIC TODAY. GOT SUNBURT LIKE A BIA BIA...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 19 2010, 07:33 PM~18605626
> *HAD FUN AT THE PICNIC  TODAY. GOT SUNBURT LIKE A BIA BIA...
> *


x2 :biggrin:  :happysad:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Any body got a cheap set of 13x7s?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 19 2010, 09:09 AM~18603513
> *   turtle welcome to x frame division of Texas Impala Builders. :happysad:
> *


lol... can i get my paint now?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 19 2010, 08:15 PM~18605939
> *lol... can i get my paint now?
> *


lets go get it.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 19 2010, 08:15 PM~18605939
> *lol... can i get my paint now?
> *



LMAO! Wassup Turtle, Juan and Ramon!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 19 2010, 08:29 PM~18606088
> *LMAO!  Wassup Turtle,  Juan and Ramon!
> *


this guy is already a member of Texas Impala Builders X frame division. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 19 2010, 08:31 PM~18606110
> *
> *


Did you roll out today? I didnt see you...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I want to thank all those who came out today to the picnic.. Fun was had by all.
I wanna thank my grand daughter Monique, lil G and Daniel for running all the kids games.. Irma IC for bring the bounce house, Big prop's to Brain ($200) ' B's Hydraulics' and Ceasar (Irving Customz $100) for donating the money for the hop and making it possible for us being able to hand out a little cash to the guys who hopped.
Thx to all the people who hopped, win or loose.. I had fun doing the hop, no trash talking people laughing and joking made the hop what they should be entertaining.

Thank you Leonard from Techniques for doing most of the cooking cuase it wasa very hot..

Thx to Tony (Techniques) Leonards son and Lupe for judging the car show.. 
I hope everyone understands this was not a precise judged car show, there were no classes. They picked the winner as they saw them, there was no points systems so if you didn't win or got less then what you usually expect remember this picnic/ show was just to have fun and I hope everyone did that..

Thx to the DJ's for keeping us entertained.. I'm sorry the TV gave half way through the game but them Boys weren't doing that well..

Last; to all the people who did there part on cleaning up and just having a plan ol'fashioned good time..

Thank you all from:
Homie John n Carol
Latin Paradise CC
NEW WAVE CC
DJ Juan / DJ Misso
Leonard / Tony Techniques


----------



## joeferia (Aug 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 19 2010, 06:23 PM~18605565
> *Might just pick it up next week bro. I am exhuasted
> *


cool bro.. just holla when your ready.. i'll be here. :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I want to thank all those who came out today to the picnic.. Fun was had by all.
I wanna thank my grand daughter Monique, lil G and Daniel for running all the kids games.. Irma IC for bring the bounce house, Big prop's to Brain ($200) ' B's Hydraulics' and Ceasar (Irving Customz $100) for donating the money for the hop and making it possible for us being able to hand out a little cash to the guys who hopped.
Thx to all the people who hopped, win or loose.. I had fun doing the hop, no trash talking people laughing and joking made the hop what they should be entertaining.

Thank you Leonard from Techniques for doing most of the cooking cuase it wasa very hot..

Beto from Lo Low's CC won longest distance award plus $50 gas money

Congrats' to the ULC Tug of War champ's the "M" Majestics and to the runner up's Sueno Rueales.. Big 'M' you gotta defend that plaque and any ULC picnic, so don't get to confortable with it, LOL...

Thx to Tony (Techniques) Leonards son and Lupe for judging the car show.. 
I hope everyone understands this was not a precise judged car show, there were no classes. They picked the winner as they saw them, there was no points systems so if you didn't win or got less then what you usually expect remember this picnic/ show was just to have fun and I hope everyone did that..

Thx to the DJ's for keeping us entertained.. I'm sorry the TV gave half way through the game but them Boys weren't doing that well..

Last; to all the people who did there part on cleaning up and just having a plan ol'fashioned good time..

Thank you all from:
Homie John n Carol
Latin Paradise CC
NEW WAVE CC
DJ Juan / DJ Misso
Leonard / Tony Techniques


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 19 2010, 06:36 PM~18606165
> *Did you roll out today? I didnt see you...
> *


I had to work this weekend!  I get every other Sunday off and this was my Sunday to work


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 19 2010, 08:31 PM~18606106
> *this guy is already a member of Texas Impala Builders X frame division. :biggrin:
> *



That's kool! I'm gonna have to join up to.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 19 2010, 08:52 PM~18606365
> *I had to work this weekend!   I get every other Sunday off and this was my Sunday to work
> *


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

I want to thank all those who came out today to the picnic.. Fun was had by all.
I wanna thank my grand daughter Monique, lil G and Daniel for running all the kids games.. Irma IC for bring the bounce house, Big prop's to Brain ($200) ' B's Hydraulics' and Ceasar (Irving Customz $100) for donating the money for the hop and making it possible for us being able to hand out a little cash to the guys who hopped.
Thx to all the people who hopped, win or loose.. I had fun doing the hop, no trash talking people laughing and joking made the hop what they should be entertaining.

Thank you Leonard from Techniques for doing most of the cooking cuase it wasa very hot..

Thx to Tony (Techniques) Leonards son and Lupe for judging the car show..
I hope everyone understands this was not a precise judged car show, there were no classes. They picked the winner as they saw them, there was no points systems so if you didn't win or got less then what you usually expect remember this picnic/ show was just to have fun and I hope everyone did that..

Thx to the DJ's for keeping us entertained.. I'm sorry the TV gave half way through the game but them Boys weren't doing that well..

Last; to all the people who did there part on cleaning up and just having a plan ol'fashioned good time..

Thank you all from:
Homie John n Carol
Latin Paradise CC
NEW WAVE CC
DJ Juan / DJ Misso
Leonard / Tony Techniques


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 19 2010, 08:53 PM~18606380
> *That's kool! I'm gonna have to join up to.
> *


it aint official man. lol


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Any one have pics?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

califas, regal_swaga, juangotti, Latin Paradise, $Money Mike$, joeferia :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 19 2010, 09:00 PM~18606452
> *califas, regal_swaga, juangotti, Latin Paradise, $Money Mike$, joeferia :wave:
> *


I see you got that new prospect for 4U2Envy :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 19 2010, 09:55 AM~18602920
> *U SOUND LIKe someone I knw on this topic... but atleast you HAVE THEM AND sell ur projects you say you have for sale  :biggrin:
> *


Say homie I do have what I say I have but I dont show my rides to just anyone you know whats up tire kickers, low ballers, window shoppers. etc all of the above but anyways you found a 63 Impala to bad it aint a super sport but its a clean 63 hardtop! :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 19 2010, 07:44 PM~18606936
> *Say homie I do have what I say I have but I dont show my rides to just anyone you know whats up tire kickers, low ballers, window shoppers. etc all of the above but anyways you found a 63 Impala to bad it aint a super sport but its a clean 63 hardtop! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Well guys its time for me to stop posting my rides on this thread and get busy working on my bubbletop anyways watch out for me in 2011 two more rags will join my backyard I wont be happy until I have my 61 rag but to ya haters keep on hating will stay off this site until then keep a eye on me you might just see me comin thru the freeways of texas with two more rag tops laters haters! :cheesy: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 19 2010, 10:20 PM~18607243
> *Well guys its time for me to stop posting my rides on this thread and get busy working on my bubbletop anyways watch out for me in 2011 two more rags will join my backyard I wont be happy until I have my 61 rag but to ya haters keep on hating will stay off this site until then keep a eye on me you might just see me comin thru the freeways of texas with two more rag tops laters haters!    :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


Fuck the Haters Homie. Haters gonna Hate :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 19 2010, 08:20 PM~18607243
> *Well guys its time for me to stop posting my rides on this thread and get busy working on my bubbletop anyways watch out for me in 2011 two more rags will join my backyard I wont be happy until I have my 61 rag but to ya haters keep on hating will stay off this site until then keep a eye on me you might just see me comin thru the freeways of texas with two more rag tops laters haters!    :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 19 2010, 06:33 PM~18605626
> *HAD FUN AT THE PICNIC  TODAY. GOT SUNBURT LIKE A BIA BIA...
> *



Yea it was cool to get out the house..Cant wait till the next one.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Seems Like I Missed A Good Picnic.. Had Lots To Do Today..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 19 2010, 08:44 PM~18606936
> *Say homie I do have what I say I have but I dont show my rides to just anyone you know whats up tire kickers, low ballers, window shoppers. etc all of the above but anyways you found a 63 Impala to bad it aint a super sport but its a clean 63 hardtop! :biggrin:
> *


supersport dont mean shit when it comes to a lowrider. Once its a cut lowrider you think a collector is gonna be after it? I would rather have a NON SS and let the rich 'white vatos' **fight over that expensive ass swirl pattern side trim and cove mouldings :biggrin: 

**the term 'white vato' used in sentence as a play on words to an earlier conversation. No feelings were intended to be hurt by this silly talk :biggrin:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 19 2010, 08:20 PM~18607243
> *Well guys its time for me to stop posting my rides on this thread and get busy working on my bubbletop anyways watch out for me in 2011 two more rags will join my backyard I wont be happy until I have my 61 rag but to ya haters keep on hating will stay off this site until then keep a eye on me you might just see me comin thru the freeways of texas with two more rag tops laters haters!    :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 19 2010, 08:35 PM~18607375
> *supersport dont mean shit when it comes to a lowrider. Once its a cut lowrider you think a collector is gonna be after it? I would rather have a NON SS and let the rich 'white vatos' **fight over that expensive ass swirl pattern side trim and cove mouldings :biggrin:
> 
> **the term 'white vato' used in sentence as a play on words to an earlier conversation. No feelings were intended to be hurt by this silly talk :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I see Martin building another 64. Post pics Germain


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 19 2010, 06:42 PM~18606238
> *I want to thank all those who came out today to the picnic.. Fun was had by all.
> I wanna thank my grand daughter Monique, lil G and Daniel for running all the kids games.. Irma IC for bring the bounce house, Big prop's to Brain ($200) ' B's Hydraulics' and Ceasar (Irving Customz $100) for donating the money for the hop and making it possible for us being able to hand out a little cash to the guys who hopped.
> Thx to all the people who hopped, win or loose.. I had fun doing the hop, no trash talking people laughing and joking made the hop what they should be entertaining.
> ...


man I wish I was there had to be in San Antonio good job to everyone LOWRIDER FOR LIFE LETS KEEP RIDING HOMIES


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 19 2010, 06:44 PM~18606936
> *Say homie I do have what I say I have but I dont show my rides to just anyone you know whats up tire kickers, low ballers, window shoppers. etc all of the above but anyways you found a 63 Impala to bad it aint a super sport but its a clean 63 hardtop! :biggrin:
> *


wow... Who you think you are Jay leno? window shoppers? i been sending you PMs for about 2 weeks about 1 of ur projects... so iam assuming im a WINDOW SHOPPER? Homie i got cash in hand right now 2 buy ur project! and a TRAILER 2 pick it up...
as for the SS comment... you dont knw whats going under the hood... LT1 LS1 SHIT MAYBE EVEN A STRAIGHT SIX... ALL I KNW IS IT WONT BE SITTING IN MY BACK YARD...

so check with the owners of the cars that you claim and ask the WHITE VATO if he is going to back out... CASH IS READY IM JUST A PM AWAY!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Any pics from these weekend events... I missed them all but got to see some clean rides here in El Paso


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 19 2010, 10:11 PM~18607754
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 19 2010, 07:20 PM~18607243
> *Well guys its time for me to stop posting my rides on this thread and get busy working on my bubbletop anyways watch out for me in 2011 two more rags will join my backyard I wont be happy until I have my 61 rag but to ya haters keep on hating will stay off this site until then keep a eye on me you might just see me comin thru the freeways of texas with two more rag tops laters haters!    :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


GOT THIS ONE FROM MY HOMIE....
NOW WAIT FOR IT...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 19 2010, 11:27 PM~18607908
> *GOT THIS ONE FROM MY HOMIE....
> NOW WAIT FOR IT...
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 18 2010, 11:31 PM~18601959
> *Bomb ass weekend. Cant wait for tomorrow. Ill be posted up havin a bad ass time with all my homies from Fort Worth and Dallas! Thanks to the homies who came out and chilled with my family to celebrate my pops b-day. David aka Puppet big thank you and your lady for helping me clean up. You and your lady are good people. come by any time you want we will do it up again.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: thanks homie my wife goot fucked up :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Sep 19 2010, 11:32 PM~18607960
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: thanks homie my wife goot fucked up  :roflmao:
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHA Bottoms up Bottoms Up. LMAO


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

HAD A BADASS TIME AT THE NEW WAVE LATIN PARADISE PICNIC.


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 19 2010, 09:37 PM~18607992
> *BAHAHAHAHAHAHA Bottoms up Bottoms Up. LMAO
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

More pics


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 19 2010, 10:22 PM~18607855
> *Any pics from these weekend events... I missed them all but got to see some clean rides here in El Paso
> 
> 
> ...



Nice pics..Your work on my setup got rave reviews at the picnic..If you happen to visit hi-low can you snatch me up a large shirt??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks like the pic nic yesterday went good sorry i wasnt able to go i was stuck at work



> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Sep 19 2010, 09:22 PM~18607855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw the Mc sat night it Looks good Homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*DFW I got 16 brand new batteries for sale. There range are from 925-1010cca and got them at a very good price. So if your tired of paing full price then hit me up Carlos aka-Mr.Battery. Thanks and God Bless!! 

Been supplying batteries for 3yrs with positive feedback... *_ :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco 


Did you get any pics from the Torez show?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Sep 19 2010, 11:22 PM~18607855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bada$$ Pics Germain....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 20 2010, 07:44 AM~18609375
> *Sup Loco
> Did you get any pics from the Torez show?
> *


I Didnt Have My Camera ..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 20 2010, 05:54 AM~18609396
> *I Didnt Have My Camera ..
> *


  WWHHHHHHAAAAAAAATTTTTTT :biggrin: J/K Bro

Anyone get any pics from the show on Sat???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Dre


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, 80 Eldog, LIL JR..TEJAS, 81.7.TX.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Sep 20 2010, 12:06 AM~18608222
> *
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Qvo Puppet! How u been vato?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 19 2010, 10:35 PM~18607375
> *supersport dont mean shit when it comes to a lowrider. Once its a cut lowrider you think a collector is gonna be after it? I would rather have a NON SS and let the rich 'white vatos' **fight over that expensive ass swirl pattern side trim and cove mouldings :biggrin:
> 
> **the term 'white vato' used in sentence as a play on words to an earlier conversation. No feelings were intended to be hurt by this silly talk :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 19 2010, 10:20 PM~18607243
> *Well guys its time for me to stop posting my rides on this thread and get busy working on my bubbletop anyways watch out for me in 2011 two more rags will join my backyard I wont be happy until I have my 61 rag but to ya haters keep on hating will stay off this site until then keep a eye on me you might just see me comin thru the freeways of texas with two more rag tops laters haters!    :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



:wow: Thanks for the warning! GOOD luck! Bye! See down the road! Remember always wear your seatbelt! See you next year!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats Up Money Mike......??


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 19 2010, 09:35 PM~18607375
> *supersport dont mean shit when it comes to a lowrider. Once its a cut lowrider you think a collector is gonna be after it? I would rather have a NON SS and let the rich 'white vatos' **fight over that expensive ass swirl pattern side trim and cove mouldings :biggrin:
> 
> **the term 'white vato' used in sentence as a play on words to an earlier conversation. No feelings were intended to be hurt by this silly talk :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

What's up alex.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Squish post some pikz wey!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Paradise_@Sep 19 2010, 06:54 PM~18606387
> *I want to thank all those who came out today to the picnic.. Fun was had by all.
> I wanna thank my grand daughter Monique, lil G and Daniel for running all the kids games.. Irma IC for bring the bounce house, Big prop's to Brain ($200) ' B's Hydraulics' and Ceasar (Irving Customz $100) for donating the money for the hop and making it possible for us being able to hand out a little cash to the guys who hopped.
> Thx to all the people who hopped, win or loose.. I had fun doing the hop, no trash talking people laughing and joking made the hop what they should be entertaining.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHUT GOOD 817 PEEPS...

MATT... LOCO61... LOPEZ62...SUPER62... MIGHT HV A BBQ THIS FRIDAY WAS GONNA SEE IF U HOMIES CAN HELP OUT TAKEN A BODY OFF THE FRAME... LMK... THNKS


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 19 2010, 06:42 PM~18606238
> *I want to thank all those who came out today to the picnic.. Fun was had by all.
> I wanna thank my grand daughter Monique, lil G and Daniel for running all the kids games.. Irma IC for bring the bounce house, Big prop's to Brain ($200) ' B's Hydraulics' and Ceasar (Irving Customz $100) for donating the money for the hop and making it possible for us being able to hand out a little cash to the guys who hopped.
> Thx to all the people who hopped, win or loose.. I had fun doing the hop, no trash talking people laughing and joking made the hop what they should be entertaining.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 18 2010, 10:40 PM~18601399
> *GOOD JOB NEW WAVE & LATIN PARADISE ALSO DJ JUAN YES SIR.. DOWN SOUTH[/i]*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64+Sep 20 2010, 09:49 AM~18609862-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Cool I'll Be There After The ULC Meeting Is That Cool... :biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 20 2010, 08:38 AM~18610164
> *WHUT GOOD 817 PEEPS...
> 
> MATT... LOCO61... LOPEZ62...SUPER62... MIGHT HV A BBQ THIS FRIDAY WAS GONNA SEE IF U HOMIES CAN HELP OUT TAKEN A BODY OFF THE FRAME... LMK... THNKS
> *


What time you wana do it


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ft Worth people really came out in support, thx.. I had some good friends from the Dallas area also come and support me and all the other areas people that came out.. Much appreciated homies.. Beto & his home boy both from Low Low's CC came all the way from the Blach Springs area, thx Big Homies..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias good sein you sat Homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe how did you dad like the show bro?

Sup Jesse


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 20 2010, 10:04 AM~18610384
> *Sup Macias good sein you sat Homie
> *


hey matt whats up?? hell yeah it was good seeing you out there too!!!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Couldn't make Sundays picnic. I had MC club stuff to do. I only snaped 2 pics at torres. I will load them up in a few


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 20 2010, 09:08 AM~18610410
> *Sup Joe how did you dad like the show bro?
> 
> Sup Jesse
> *


WorkiNg homie and u? :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 20 2010, 09:15 AM~18610456
> *WorkiNg homie and u? :biggrin:
> *


Here at work bro


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 20 2010, 05:48 AM~18609262
> *Looks like the pic nic yesterday went good sorry i wasnt able to go i was stuck at work
> Looks like you had a fun weekend Danny hit me up when you get back to the shop....
> I saw the Mc sat night it Looks good Homie
> *



Thank you..its still a work in progress..Should have stopped by and said somthing.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 20 2010, 10:03 AM~18610847
> *Thank you..its still a work in progress..Should have stopped by and said somthing.
> *


That was me that came up to you at sonic i wanted to shake your hand but i was going to wallgreens to wash my hands i had a member break a a
-arm and i changed on the side of the road...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 20 2010, 11:13 AM~18610900
> *That was me that came up to you at sonic i wanted to shake your hand but i was going to wallgreens to wash my hands i had a member break a a
> -arm and i changed on the side of the road...
> *



oh right on..You came up to my buddy chris..I was standing next to him when you walked up.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Loved this truck pulling car it was like a pic from the past









Took this to send to some friends. Just cuz you can don't mean you should









Just a pic I took


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 20 2010, 10:17 AM~18610927
> *oh right on..You came up to my buddy chris..I was standing next to him when you walked up.
> *


Cool ill see you out again bro keep up the good work....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 20 2010, 12:23 PM~18610962
> *
> 
> Took this to send to some friends. Just cuz you can don't mean you should
> ...


He hopped it yesterday! :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 20 2010, 11:30 AM~18611024
> *He hopped it yesterday!  :wow:
> *



I do give that dude propps..he's down to try whatever.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 20 2010, 10:23 AM~18610962
> *Loved this truck pulling car it was like a pic from the past
> 
> 
> ...


Yea Ceaser came trew too help Gizmo out his died goin down Northside drive had a good time out there


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 19 2010, 11:09 PM~18607732
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Any more pics.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab+Sep 20 2010, 12:23 PM~18610962-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wish I could have got some footage of him 3-wheelin' in the parking lot for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 20 2010, 12:53 PM~18611215
> *Wish I could have got some footage of him 3-wheelin' in the parking lot for about 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 19 2010, 09:04 PM~18607671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 20 2010, 06:52 AM~18609582
> *Qvo Puppet! How u been vato?
> *


 :biggrin: nomas aki homie been chiling with dre in juangoti wer u been at


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 18 2010, 09:39 PM~18600569
> *Turtle heres some pics of your new rust free 63. Glad you like it, Im sure it will turn out nice.
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: easter 2011! thats gonna be a quick build,are you gonna make a build topic?


never mind i saw it in project rides,guess i should have checked there first.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Sep 20 2010, 02:31 PM~18612072
> *:biggrin: nomas aki homie been chiling with  dre in juangoti  wer u been at
> *



Orale.... Working homie! Casi 70 horas por semana. Not much time left to hang out. Como esta la ranfla?



What up Loco! R u goin to the show on saturday nite?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Sep 20 2010, 01:07 PM~18612860
> *:wow: easter 2011! thats gonna be a quick build,are you gonna make a build topic?
> never mind i saw it in project rides,guess i should have checked there first.
> *


 :biggrin: gonna try... Gotta have a GOAL in life you knw!
mind you it will be a street cruiser... will have a clean frame and belly but all stock... no hydros..,


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 20 2010, 04:42 PM~18613631
> *Orale.... Working homie! Casi 70 horas por semana. Not much time left to hang out.  Como esta la ranfla?
> What up Loco!  R u goin to the show on saturday nite?
> *


What show mike?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 20 2010, 05:14 PM~18613914
> *What show mike?
> *



x2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65+Sep 20 2010, 06:14 PM~18613914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the one where we have the ULC meetings


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 20 2010, 06:14 PM~18613914
> *What show mike?
> *



there is one on satrday evening benefiting a lil girl who is sick. T will be over of off blue mound I believe. ill get more info and let u no. its from 4-9 I think.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 20 2010, 06:10 PM~18614403
> *there is one on satrday evening benefiting a lil girl who is sick.  T will be over of off blue mound I believe. ill get more info and let u no. its from 4-9 I think.
> *


ahh ..poor baby..please let us know..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Today was a crazy day for us..We were on our way out the door and there was a lady about to walk up to my door..She asked me ..Are you Mr Trevino..I was like yea..She was like ATF Im here to audit you..Everything went smooth and there was only a couple things I had messed up on my paper work..Im glad that shit is over with..That was my first inspection..

Im drinkin some beer now!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 20 2010, 05:16 PM~18614473
> *Today was a crazy day for us..We were on our way out the door and there was a lady about to walk up to my door..She asked me ..Are you Mr Trevino..I was like yea..She was like ATF Im here to audit you..Everything went smooth and there was only a couple things I had messed up on my paper work..Im glad that shit is over with..That was my first inspection..
> 
> Im drinkin some beer now!
> *


Inspection for what homie?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 20 2010, 06:24 PM~18614546
> *Inspection for what homie?
> *



My buisness.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 20 2010, 07:16 PM~18614473
> *Today was a crazy day for us..We were on our way out the door and there was a lady about to walk up to my door..She asked me ..Are you Mr Trevino..I was like yea..She was like ATF Im here to audit you..Everything went smooth and there was only a couple things I had messed up on my paper work..Im glad that shit is over with..That was my first inspection..
> 
> Im drinkin some beer now!
> *



Damn hpmie! Glad its all good now. Ill let u guys no bout the show.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 20 2010, 06:36 PM~18614663
> *Damn hpmie! Glad its all good now. Ill let u guys no bout the show.
> *



sweet!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 20 2010, 07:16 PM~18614473
> *Today was a crazy day for us..We were on our way out the door and there was a lady about to walk up to my door..She asked me ..Are you Mr Trevino..I was like yea..She was like ATF Im here to audit you..Everything went smooth and there was only a couple things I had messed up on my paper work..Im glad that shit is over with..That was my first inspection..
> 
> Im drinkin some beer now!
> *


never been inspected by them. But have had them take pics there not very sneaky


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 20 2010, 07:16 PM~18614473
> *Today was a crazy day for us..We were on our way out the door and there was a lady about to walk up to my door..She asked me ..Are you Mr Trevino..I was like yea..She was like ATF Im here to audit you..Everything went smooth and there was only a couple things I had messed up on my paper work..Im glad that shit is over with..That was my first inspection..
> 
> Im drinkin some beer now!
> *


IRS $hit There Getting Everybody.... :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

He said ATF. Not IRS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 20 2010, 08:51 PM~18615558
> *He said ATF.  Not IRS
> *


Thought He Said "She Was Like The ATF" As In Creeping up On Him.. The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives Damn What You Selling? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 20 2010, 09:05 PM~18615705
> *Thought He Said "She Was Like The ATF" As In Creeping up On Him..    The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives  Damn What You Selling?    :0  :biggrin:
> *


AK's


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I love my Ak


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 20 2010, 09:11 PM~18615776
> *AK's
> *


I call bullshit no pics. didnt happen


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 20 2010, 08:05 PM~18615705
> *Thought He Said "She Was Like The ATF" As In Creeping up On Him..    The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco, Firearms and Explosives  Damn What You Selling?    :0  :biggrin:
> *



Yea she was a ATF agent..I have a firearms manufacturing business..Ive also supplied guns to the us military for training ..I have a manditory yearly inspection due to the type of firearms I own.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 20 2010, 08:53 PM~18616192
> *I call bullshit no pics. didnt happen
> *



I dont think you have any ak's either chris.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Sep 20 2010, 12:41 PM~18611115
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Any more pics.
> *


Not of that car, i will try and post some more in a little bit..



Thanks loco bout the pics comment


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 20 2010, 03:42 PM~18613631
> *Orale.... Working homie! Casi 70 horas por semana. Not much time left to hang out.  Como esta la ranfla?
> What up Loco!  R u goin to the show on saturday nite?
> *


Good to her that homie a echarle ganas al jale there time for evriting aver cuando nos echamos unas virongas :biggrin: :biggrin: ay anda la ranfla d firme bro


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Good Morning!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Sep 20 2010, 09:55 PM~18616216-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Morning Peeps


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros 

Sup Loco


Sup Rollin 64


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 21 2010, 07:21 AM~18619677
> *Morning Foros
> 
> Sup Loco
> ...



Whats Popin Big Matt?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Sup matt. 

And 8t4mc. Do you sell public? I need another underfold Ak and I would really like a shorty Ak pistol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2010, 06:17 AM~18619668
> * Do you Sell To The Public??? :biggrin:  I Need More
> 
> Good Morning Peeps
> *


Not really..I have sold a couple..Mostly its people who send me there demilled ak rifles and I reassemble, engrave, refinish,then ship them back to them.I have 1 right now that I could build and sell but its just sitting here.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 21 2010, 07:55 AM~18619771
> *Not really..I have sold a  couple..Mostly its people who send me there demilled ak rifles and I reassemble, engrave, refinish,then ship them back to them.I have 1 right now that I could build and sell but its just sitting here.
> *


how Much I'll Pick It Up.. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 19 2010, 10:35 PM~18607375
> *supersport dont mean shit when it comes to a lowrider. Once its a cut lowrider you think a collector is gonna be after it? I would rather have a NON SS and let the rich 'white vatos' **fight over that expensive ass swirl pattern side trim and cove mouldings :biggrin:
> 
> **the term 'white vato' used in sentence as a play on words to an earlier conversation. No feelings were intended to be hurt by this silly talk :biggrin:
> *


Your not playing that trim is expensive

Sold a ugly set of coves on ebay for $250 last month

I have 2 sets of almost perfect SS swirl Cove Molding's  
I have hopes I can get my AC parts with the sale of these 2 set's


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2010, 07:59 AM~18619783
> *how Much I'll Pick It Up.. :biggrin:
> *




Sum one painted LOCO on the trunk of my Cadi ! ! !


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 21 2010, 05:33 AM~18619706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixin to head to work bro what you doin bro


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Pick up the November issue of LRM and check out the 8th Annual Majestix Picnic feature.

Photographed by: Tony Valadez
Story by: Joe Sotelo:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 21 2010, 08:02 AM~18619793
> *Sum one painted  LOCO on the trunk of my Cadi ! ! !
> *


 :0 Not This Loco..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Sep 21 2010, 08:18 AM~18619860-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Sep 21 2010, 02:24 AM~18618929
> *Good to her that homie a echarle ganas al jale there time for evriting aver cuando nos echamos unas virongas  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ay anda la ranfla d firme bro
> *


Simòn que si vato! Vamos ir al show que van a tener el sabado en la noche por la Blue Mound Rd. Mas al rato voy a poner mas informaccion para todos. Hay nos vemos! Te Washo!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 20 2010, 07:48 AM~18610254-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


after the ulc.. if ur not going you can come over early will hv the grill going... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 21 2010, 08:39 AM~18619996
> *that will work... ill txt u thursday..
> 
> after the ulc.. if ur not going you can come over early will hv the grill going... :biggrin:
> *



I'll Be There Fo Sho...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, $Money Mike$ 

Sup Mike


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 20 2010, 05:12 PM~18613888
> *:biggrin: gonna try... Gotta have a GOAL in life you knw!
> mind you it will be a street cruiser... will have a clean frame and belly but all stock... no hydros..,
> *


I call bullshit...I"m willing to bet you will juice it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 21 2010, 09:11 AM~18620177
> *I call bullshit...I"m willing to bet  you will juice it.
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Sep 21 2010, 02:24 AM~18618929
> *
> *



Whats Up Puppet??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 20 2010, 05:42 PM~18613631
> *Orale.... Working homie! Casi 70 horas por semana. Not much time left to hang out.  Como esta la ranfla?
> What up Loco!  R u goin to the show on saturday nite?*


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

turtle. you didnt answer you phone fool!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 21 2010, 09:24 AM~18620246
> *turtle. you didnt answer you phone fool!
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2010, 06:59 AM~18619783
> *how Much I'll Pick It Up.. :biggrin:
> *



Well talk on it..Can you pass the back ground check when I call you in??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Sup guys :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2010, 09:24 AM~18620250
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin: he be bullshitten window shopper :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 21 2010, 06:33 AM~18619952-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a bunch of chit goin this weekend ill try and break free for a lil bit to help you get it off


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 21 2010, 07:36 AM~18620313
> *Sup guys :wave:
> *


Sup Big Homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 21 2010, 07:38 AM~18620328
> *:biggrin:  he be bullshitten window shopper :biggrin:
> *


What happend to you last night Homie i was waitin for you to roll by????


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juanito

Sup 8t4Mc


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Dre


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 21 2010, 09:42 AM~18620356
> *What happend to you last night Homie i was waitin for you to roll by????
> *


my bad.just got lazy


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 21 2010, 07:45 AM~18620380
> *my bad.just got lazy
> *


Ha Ha i know the feelin :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 21 2010, 08:43 AM~18620365
> *Sup Juanito
> 
> Sup 8t4Mc
> *



chillin dude..Just ordered an extra tire for my spare.

How bout you??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 21 2010, 09:44 AM~18620372
> *Sup Dre
> *


  Sup Matt



So who all is going to Turtles house friday night?? :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Sep 21 2010, 09:34 AM~18620299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Morning Germain


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 21 2010, 07:46 AM~18620392
> *chillin  dude..Just ordered an extra tire for my spare.
> 
> How bout you??
> *


Just gettin to work Homie gona be another LONG DAY


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 21 2010, 07:50 AM~18620414
> *  Sup Matt
> So who all is going to Turtles house friday night??  :happysad:
> *


Gettin to work Bro Im gona try and do all the crap i gota do late thursday night and friday mornin so i can break free to lend a hand


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

imma try to make it out there!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Page 2 :buttkick:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2010, 08:55 AM~18620099
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, $Money Mike$
> 
> ...


What's up Alex! Fixin to get my lil trailer lighted up. I have to go to Lake Tawakoni saturday and mow the property my mom has out there. City sent a warning letter sayin its to high! Is anybody lookin for lake property out in east TX close to Quinlan? Its for sale!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 21 2010, 01:07 PM~18622407
> *What's up Alex! Fixin to get my lil trailer lighted up. I have to go to Lake Tawakoni saturday and mow  the property my mom has out there. City sent a warning letter sayin its to high!  Is anybody lookin for lake property out in east TX close to Quinlan? Its for sale!
> *



thats funny..My dad had a resturant on lake tawakoni..and in emory.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 21 2010, 01:07 PM~18622407
> *What's up Alex! Fixin to get my lil trailer lighted up. I have to go to Lake Tawakoni saturday and mow  the property my mom has out there. City sent a warning letter sayin its to high!  Is anybody lookin for lake property out in east TX close to Quinlan? Its for sale!
> *



thats funny..My parents had a resturant on lake tawakoni..and in emory.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 21 2010, 02:37 PM~18622674
> *thats funny..My parents had a resturant on lake tawakoni..and in emory.
> *



Well ill be ouit there on saturday! My dad has a mexican restaurant in Lindsay, TX west of Gainesville. :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 21 2010, 06:37 AM~18619983
> *Simòn que si vato! Vamos ir al show que van a tener el sabado en la noche por la Blue Mound Rd. Mas al rato voy a poner mas informaccion para todos. Hay nos vemos! Te Washo!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2010, 07:16 AM~18620204
> *Whats Up Puppet??
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 21 2010, 05:47 AM~18620053-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will see! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by juangotti+Sep 21 2010, 06:24 AM~18620246-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool.. gonna have the grill on no matter what... ill have sum beer! :wow:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 21 2010, 01:25 PM~18623184
> *COOL... its not gonna take that long it only has 2 bolts holding the body on to the frame and there not old so its not gonna be and issue takin them off... i jst need help lifting it and putting it on the cart..
> will see!  :biggrin:
> phone was on silent... see if you can bring it to me on friday... if you can...
> ...


FOOD & BEER SOUNDS GOOD TOO ME :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 21 2010, 03:40 PM~18623335
> *FOOD & BEER SOUNDS GOOD TOO ME  :biggrin:
> *


DAmn! Wish I could go


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 21 2010, 03:25 PM~18623184
> *cool.. gonna have the grill on no matter what... ill have sum beer! :wow:
> *


NUFF SAID!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## cleancut86 (Aug 20, 2009)

this might not be the right topic, but um lookin for a good workin used pump. pm me if anyone has one to let go


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 21 2010, 02:07 PM~18622407
> *What's up Alex! Fixin to get my lil trailer lighted up. I have to go to Lake Tawakoni saturday and mow  the property my mom has out there. City sent a warning letter sayin its to high!  Is anybody lookin for lake property out in east TX close to Quinlan? Its for sale!
> *


PM Price..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, artisticdream63

SUP HOMIE... SND ME THAT #


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 21 2010, 05:01 PM~18624221
> *PM Price..
> *



I will. Ill bring back pics too. Give me a couple of weeks.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 21 2010, 02:41 PM~18623341
> *Sup Macias
> *


hey matt!!!!! whats up??? i got this bad tooth ache big homie, i got a shot last night of penicillan and hopefully it will heal me pretty quick so i can get it pulled out. hey bro we need to talk about chroming my a arms, they are ready.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Sep 21 2010, 04:20 PM~18624967
> *hey matt!!!!! whats up??? i got this bad tooth ache big homie, i got a shot last night of penicillan and hopefully it will heal me pretty quick so i can get it pulled out. hey bro we need to talk about chroming my a arms, they are ready.
> *


Sorry bout the tooth bro they hurt like a mofo... Hit me up when you wana go bro and ill take you over there i gota take some stuff this week ill hit you up when i go over there bro


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Sep 21 2010, 07:00 AM~18619789
> *Your not playing that trim is expensive
> 
> Sold a ugly set of coves on ebay for $250  last month
> ...


are u going vintage AC or OG because I have a fully 100 percent complete 63-64 factory AC system


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 21 2010, 09:40 AM~18620341
> *Sup Big Homie
> *


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 21 2010, 08:10 PM~18626489
> *
> *


Where are the piks from the weekend bro?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 21 2010, 09:11 PM~18626512
> *Where are the piks from the weekend bro?
> *


right here :wow: 
the flying canopy


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 21 2010, 06:48 PM~18626967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A CLEAN ASS DUECE RIGHT THERE.... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 21 2010, 08:15 PM~18625955
> *are u going vintage AC or OG because I have a fully 100 percent complete 63-64 factory AC system
> *



Wich one is better?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 21 2010, 10:26 PM~18627466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 Thanks, I only have about 5 pics from the picnic and none of my ride. (Until now.) :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 21 2010, 09:23 PM~18627440
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Oh shit my mc..Im going to get that bumper trim tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 21 2010, 10:30 PM~18627517
> *:0 Thanks, I only have about 5 pics from the picnic and none of my ride. (Until now.) :thumbsup:
> *


heres another one bro


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

will post more pix tomorrow


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 21 2010, 09:51 PM~18627017
> *THATS A CLEAN ASS DUECE RIGHT THERE.... :biggrin:
> *


x62


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Sep 21 2010, 10:35 PM~18627579-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang, I knew I should have re-armor all'd that tire... :biggrin: Thanks again Homie.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Badass pics homie!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 22 2010, 05:22 AM~18629721
> *Badass pics homie!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 21 2010, 08:10 PM~18627267
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good pics homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> *Damn 64 Ford Galaxie 500 Convertible.... I Want It! Id put Some 13s on It.. :biggrin: My First Car Was One Of Those But Hard Top... Bought It $150 From An Old Man South Of 20 And I Drove That B!tch Home To Riverside... :biggrin: I Should Have Never Sold It...  Anyone Know Whos This One Is?*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 21 2010, 06:16 PM~18624938
> *I will. Ill bring back pics too. Give me a couple of weeks.
> *


Sounds Like A Road Trip.... Any Good Fish Over In East Texas??? I Got Two Mowers And Some Fishing Poles Let Me Know...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 22 2010, 06:43 AM~18629975
> *Sounds Like A Road Trip.... Any Good Fish Over In East Texas???  I Got Two Mowers And Some Fishing Poles Let Me Know...
> *



Id fish lake fork..I may be wrong but they may hold the record for largest bass


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 22 2010, 08:31 AM~18630164
> *Id fish lake fork..I may be wrong but they may hold the record for largest bass
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, 8t4mc, jvasquez

Good Morning Fellas..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 22 2010, 08:31 AM~18630164
> *Id fish lake fork..I may be wrong but they may hold the record for largest bass
> *


Did I here large bass?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 21 2010, 09:27 PM~18627477
> *Wich one is better?
> *


im going to do vintage air in mine just because brian has an extra one lol that nicca want 1200 for it tho :0


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 21 2010, 08:48 PM~18626967
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 ....nice pics homie....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 08:51 AM~18630262
> *Did I here large bass?
> *


Fish, not music bass... :biggrin:

Congrats on the new gig Homie!!! :thumbsup:

I see you don't have any problems finding work. Be Blessed!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks peeps i got more to post so stay tuned!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 22 2010, 08:33 AM~18630171-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Alex, good seeing you Saturday. Congrats on the award and the plaque for the ULC. :biggrin:

What's up with the meetings now? Is it free BBQ or is that a rumor????


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 22 2010, 09:32 AM~18630487
> *Sup Alex, good seeing you Saturday. Congrats on the award and the plaque for the ULC. :biggrin:
> 
> What's up with the meetings now? Is it free BBQ or is that a rumor????
> *


THATS A RUMOR!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Show on satrday for DREAMING FOR THE CURE is 4-9pm. $25 entry fee. First 200 entries will receive a goodie bag with a DREAMING FOR A CURE T-SHIRT. There will be 3 bands and 4 DJ's. The location is 5445 Blue Mound rd. in Saginaw, TX. Awards will be given. They will be there @ 2pm for early registration.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 22 2010, 09:32 AM~18630487
> *Sup Alex, good seeing you Saturday. Congrats on the award and the plaque for the ULC. :biggrin:
> 
> What's up with the meetings now? Is it free BBQ or is that a rumor????
> *


Good Seeing You Homie Its Been A Min.. You Head Out To The Meeting on Friday?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 22 2010, 09:41 AM~18630531
> *THATS A RUMOR!
> *


 Dang...I was hoping it was true.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 22 2010, 10:11 AM~18630699
> *Show on satrday for DREAMING FOR THE CURE is 4-9pm. $25 entry fee. First 200 entries will receive a goodie bag with a DREAMING FOR A CURE T-SHIRT. There will be 3 bands and 4 DJ's.  The location is 5445 Blue Mound rd. in Saginaw, TX. Awards will be given.  They will be there @ 2pm for early registration.
> *


  Good Show To Support..


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 22 2010, 10:11 AM~18630707
> *Good Seeing You Homie  Its Been A Min.. You Head Out To The Meeting on Friday?
> *


I just might do that...gotta see how things go. Last meeting I was at the drive-in in Ennis and this Friday the kids wanna go see that owls movie. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 22 2010, 10:11 AM~18630699
> *Show on satrday for DREAMING FOR THE CURE is 4-9pm. $25 entry fee. First 200 entries will receive a goodie bag with a DREAMING FOR A CURE T-SHIRT. There will be 3 bands and 4 DJ's.  The location is 5445 Blue Mound rd. in Saginaw, TX. Awards will be given.  They will be there @ 2pm for early registration.
> *


 :wow: Thats down the street!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 22 2010, 09:27 AM~18630460
> *Fish, not music bass... :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats on the new gig Homie!!! :thumbsup:
> ...


  Thanks


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps 

Good pics FortWorthMex


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 22 2010, 08:57 AM~18630289
> *im going to do vintage air in mine just because brian has an extra one lol that nicca want 1200 for it tho :0
> *


Lol! What do they normally go for?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a complete under the dash unit was blowing ice cold when pulled it out


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe

Sup John


----------



## chevythang (Mar 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 22 2010, 09:46 AM~18631559
> *I have a complete under the dash unit was blowing ice cold when pulled it out
> *


for sale how much?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

100% Quility. New in Plastic. Real Deal Holifield. LMK who you need ordering more this week. Dont like the cowboys? Fine who is your team? Ill order it PM me about my specials


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 22 2010, 06:32 AM~18630487
> *Sup Alex, good seeing you Saturday. Congrats on the award and the plaque for the ULC. :biggrin:
> 
> What's up with the meetings now? Is it free BBQ or is that a rumor????
> *



FREE BBQ AT MNY SPOT... TO THOSE HOMIES COMIN OUT ON FRIDAY SEND ME A PM... TRYIN TO GET A HEAD COUNT FOR THE FOOD... IF YOU CAN MAKE IT ITS ALL GOOD.. I GOT THE 1ST 20 PACK!

:biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 21 2010, 06:11 PM~18625363
> *Sorry bout the tooth bro they hurt like a mofo... Hit me up when you wana go bro and ill take you over there i gota take some stuff this week ill hit you up when i go over there bro
> *


orale pues big homie let me know when your going as soon as you can.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 22 2010, 12:24 PM~18631904
> *FREE BBQ AT MNY SPOT... TO THOSE HOMIES COMIN OUT ON FRIDAY SEND ME A PM... TRYIN TO GET A HEAD COUNT FOR THE FOOD... IF YOU CAN MAKE IT ITS ALL GOOD.. I GOT THE 1ST 20 PACK!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


20 Pack :wow: We'll Round Up The Crew And Kick It At Your Crib Turtle....  Make Sure You have A Big Barrel With Fire... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ill be there wif my chair and ice chest


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 12:47 PM~18632105
> *Ill be there wif my chair and ice chest
> *


and a tool box


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 22 2010, 11:46 AM~18631559
> *I have a complete under the dash unit was blowing ice cold when pulled it out
> *


 Hey bro ..... my homie is running 8in. bags on a 49' Chevy P/u sittin on a S-10 frame. Should he use 3/4" or 1/2" lines? Its jus a cruiser. He will be towing a trailer with it also.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 10:47 AM~18632105
> *Ill be there wif my chair and ice chest
> *


You gona be at the house today so i can get those a-arms


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 22 2010, 01:38 PM~18632503
> *You gona be at the house today so i can get those a-arms
> *


yeah but I only have 3 2 uppers and 1 lower


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Sep 22 2010, 10:41 AM~18632063
> *orale pues big homie let me know when your going as soon as you can.
> *


Orale i gota go get some parts for Danny today and ill hit you up tomarrow when i go by there


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 11:40 AM~18632512
> *yeah but I only have 3 2 uppers and 1 lower
> *


Are the uppers the ones Danny did for me? Or are they Bobs?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 22 2010, 01:44 PM~18632542
> *Are the uppers the ones Danny did for me? Or are they Bobs?
> *


all are bobs


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 11:48 AM~18632579
> *all are bobs
> *


Cool ill roll by and take them to the plater


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 22 2010, 01:51 PM~18632597
> *Cool ill roll by and take them to the plater
> *


Im at work. Ill drop them off when I get home


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 11:52 AM~18632610
> *Im at work. Ill drop them off when I get home
> *


Cool i wont be there till bout 730


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 22 2010, 01:55 PM~18632645
> *Cool i wont be there till bout 730
> *


me either


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 22 2010, 01:36 PM~18632489
> *Hey bro ..... my homie is running 8in. bags on a 49' Chevy P/u sittin on a S-10 frame. Should he use 3/4" or 1/2" lines? Its jus a cruiser. He will be towing a trailer with it also.
> *


depends on valves. But no need to ever go bigger than 1/2 unless your hopping. I would go with 3/8 line on street crusier. Cuz even 1/2 on my set ups will damn near hop


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ROLLIN64 blanco, 80 Eldog


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Sep 22 2010, 02:32 PM~18634009
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members:  ROLLIN64 blanco, 80 Eldog
> *



Sup Big Homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Cant stand some of these dumb bitches up here at the job


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 05:56 PM~18635239
> *Cant stand some of these dumb bitches up here at the job
> *



Hey Juan I know your into bikes and all ..I just put alittle somthing together for my daughter..Ive got a couple more things to do to it then Ill post some pics.. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 22 2010, 09:45 AM~18632096-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


atleast u hv a job homie... but i still turned in ur shit for nxt mnth... :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew homies


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Sep 22 2010, 09:16 PM~18636434
> *wat it dew homies
> *


Wassup playa! Long time no see!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Sep 22 2010, 06:16 PM~18636434
> *wat it dew homies
> *


sup homie.. how u been...? come thru friday nite... Big George said he was comin thru... come by for a GOODTIME... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 22 2010, 10:11 AM~18631790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


????
HOW MUCH HOMIE?????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

60 each 3 for 150


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 22 2010, 08:21 PM~18636473
> *Wassup playa! Long time no see!
> *


been workin alot homie, somebody has to do it


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 22 2010, 08:28 PM~18636548
> *sup homie.. how u been...? come thru friday nite... Big George said he was comin thru... come by for a GOODTIME...  :biggrin:
> *


workin late now days homie but will see wats up, nice pickup on the tre


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 22 2010, 09:07 AM~18630343
> *:0  :0  :0 ....nice pics homie....
> *


You stay on the west side homie? Bcuz I think ive seen you around here a couple of times.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Sup fish eyed fools!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 22 2010, 10:11 AM~18630699
> *Show on satrday for DREAMING FOR THE CURE is 4-9pm. $25 entry fee. First 200 entries will receive a goodie bag with a DREAMING FOR A CURE T-SHIRT. There will be 3 bands and 4 DJ's.  The location is 5445 Blue Mound rd. in Saginaw, TX. Awards will be given.  They will be there @ 2pm for early registration.
> *


Wish I could go but were having my son and nieces first birthday party at 3


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Sep 22 2010, 07:03 PM~18635314-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 22 2010, 09:09 PM~18637139
> *Wish I could go but were having my son and nieces first birthday party at 3
> *



Im there like underwear!! Hey chris ..we can dip out early while the women are bs'n ..Oh btw Ill have to send you an invite to our BABY shower :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 22 2010, 10:11 AM~18630699
> *Show on satrday for DREAMING FOR THE CURE is 4-9pm. $25 entry fee. First 200 entries will receive a goodie bag with a DREAMING FOR A CURE T-SHIRT. There will be 3 bands and 4 DJ's.  The location is 5445 Blue Mound rd. in Saginaw, TX. Awards will be given.  They will be there @ 2pm for early registration.
> *


damn that's Gona be right by my house. To bad I will be in grad praire for a motorcycle rally


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 22 2010, 07:11 AM~18630699
> *Show on satrday for DREAMING FOR THE CURE is 4-9pm. $25 entry fee. First 200 entries will receive a goodie bag with a DREAMING FOR A CURE T-SHIRT. There will be 3 bands and 4 DJ's.  The location is 5445 Blue Mound rd. in Saginaw, TX. Awards will be given.  They will be there @ 2pm for early registration.
> *


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 22 2010, 07:05 PM~18637065
> *You stay on the west side homie? Bcuz I think ive seen you around here a couple of times.
> *


Yea he's on the west... how long u been there? i grew up ther back in the days... i stayed on Valentine.. my grandpal is still there...  WESTSIDE...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 22 2010, 10:27 PM~18637406
> *Im there like underwear!! Hey chris ..we can dip out early while the women are bs'n ..Oh btw  Ill have to send you an invite to our BABY  shower :biggrin:
> *


Congrats :thumbsup: (you aint bs'n right)


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 22 2010, 09:51 PM~18637756
> *Congrats :thumbsup: (you aint bs'n right)
> *



cmon man..Look how long youve known me..Have I ever bs'd you?? I been beatin the hell out of her latley.we went to the doctor today and got the official word.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 22 2010, 10:55 PM~18637808
> *cmon man..Look how long youve known me..Have I ever bs'd you?? I been beatin the hell out of her latley.we went to the doctor today and got the official word.
> *


Mabye it be a boy this time!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 22 2010, 09:58 PM~18637855
> *Mabye it be a boy this time!
> *



I hope so..either way as long as the baby's healthy thats all that matters to me.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 22 2010, 09:15 PM~18638071
> *I hope so..either way as long as the baby's healthy thats all that matters to me.
> *


Congrats Homie i have 4 dont know what i would do without them..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 22 2010, 10:25 PM~18638225
> *Congrats Homie i have 4 dont know what i would do without them..
> *



thank you..I love the heck out of my kids..They drive me batty but i wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 22 2010, 11:16 AM~18631272
> *Sup Peeps
> 
> Good pics FortWorthMex
> *


  























































*Detailed Like Damn!!!!*


----------



## LAGERO (Mar 26, 2010)

*WTF!???!!! * :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 23 2010, 12:36 AM~18639031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and it hops too :happysad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Nice Pics Germain!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 23 2010, 07:14 AM~18640464
> *Nice Pics Germain!
> *


x2


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 23 2010, 12:35 AM~18639016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> :0 :0


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

*Detailed Like Damn!!!!*  










[/quote]
:wow: Very clean


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 22 2010, 11:45 PM~18639117
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta love them 67


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Happy Customer


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 22 2010, 10:35 PM~18639016
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> That's it, I GOTTA GET ONE!
> 
> There was a red one out there Sunday with a setup on it. Looked nice too.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Good Pics Germain..


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1968741759.html

1959 chevy impala convertable project 
the guy is asking 7500 firm as is !! or trade for stock 64 or 65 impala convertable


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 22 2010, 09:05 PM~18637065
> *You stay on the west side homie? Bcuz I think ive seen you around here a couple of times.
> *


Yea....I live off Chapel Creek, in that neighborhood...I think I seen your wagon too at the 7 eleven across from the dealership....you stay in the west?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Sep 23 2010, 09:40 AM~18641828
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1968741759.html
> 
> 1959 chevy impala convertable project
> ...


 :wow: Thats a bad ass ride Good find someone get this ride would be good to see it out....


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Luna


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

http://airhogsbaseball.com/News/tabid/55/P...-Announced.aspx
ANYONE GOING


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Sep 23 2010, 01:06 PM~18642527
> *http://airhogsbaseball.com/News/tabid/55/P...-Announced.aspx
> ANYONE GOING
> *


No


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Sep 23 2010, 10:40 AM~18641828
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1968741759.html
> 
> 1959 chevy impala convertable project
> ...


 :wow: I call bullS&!T. If not, this would be a hell of a deal to pick up on! :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Sep 23 2010, 01:13 PM~18642585
> *:wow: I call bullS&!T. If not, this would be a hell of a deal to pick up on! :wow:
> *


Another Fort Worth Rider :cheesy:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Juanito thanks Homie for bringin those arms to the house bro


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Sep 23 2010, 12:13 PM~18642585
> *:wow: I call bullS&!T. If not, this would be a hell of a deal to pick up on! :wow:
> *


Why post in dfw craiglist if they towed it to washington


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57+Sep 23 2010, 11:40 AM~18641828-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Problem


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I hope it dont rain this weekend....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Sep 23 2010, 11:40 AM~18641828
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/1968741759.html
> 
> 1959 chevy impala convertable project
> ...


BS X1000... That Car Would Be Going For 35-50 K+ The Way it Is..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco

Whats up on some trow back thursday :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Juanito post some old school Frost


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 23 2010, 03:16 PM~18643705
> *Juanito post some old school Frost
> *


I cant at work.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2010, 01:16 PM~18643708
> *I cant at work.
> *


X2 :happysad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Sep 23 2010, 08:14 AM~18640464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  couldnt get a good pic of the blue regal that day..but i got this one


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 23 2010, 03:10 PM~18643670
> *Sup Loco
> 
> Whats up on some trow back thursday  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 23 2010, 03:47 PM~18643992
> * couldnt get a good pic of the blue regal that day..but i got this one
> 
> 
> ...


That regal is clean


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BaeNelsAOGo&feature=fvw


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

77S83RpfxQE&feature=related


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

izB85LUlygE&feature=related


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

KutXyPEEbQs&feature=related


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, Sin7, Lil_Jesse, jvasquez

Sup Luis Lil Jesse Y Jesse Whats Popin?


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2010, 04:18 PM~18644256
> *77S83RpfxQE&feature=related
> *


:0  :thumbsup:
*TEXAS .. DALLAS*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2010, 03:26 PM~18644309
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, Sin7, Lil_Jesse, jvasquez
> 
> ...



not much bro just playing catch up. I've been offline for over a week. Just reading up all the threads I visit... I was 20 pages behind on this one :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 23 2010, 04:27 PM~18644325
> *not much bro just playing catch up. I've been offline for over a week. Just reading up all the threads I visit... I was 20 pages behind on this one :0
> *


Welcome Back .. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 23 2010, 04:27 PM~18644321
> *:0    :thumbsup:
> *


I Remember Bumpin To That Jam Cruisin Down Main St.. And Rockin The Bed :h5:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What's up Foros! !!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 23 2010, 04:33 PM~18644364
> *What's up Foros! !!
> *



Whats Popin Jesse How You Been Lil Homie?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, teal62impala, Lil_Jesse, SHOELACES, Estrella Car Club


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2010, 04:30 PM~18644338
> *I Remember Bumpin To That Jam Cruisin Down Main St.. And Rockin The Bed  :h5:
> *


ME TOO but dont member car cut dog, camaro, escort, chevelle, another cut-dog .. lol :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 23 2010, 04:37 PM~18644386
> *ME TOO  but dont member car cut dog, camaro, escort, chevelle, another cut-dog .. lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2010, 01:39 PM~18642835
> *From Tutle
> Hey on the FTW TOPIC… whr there posting up the 59 rag.. and that it all bogus… its probley benny… lmao
> I cant add reply but you can put on there FORTWORTHAZTEC SAID ITS BENNY TRYIN TO POST ON HERE WITH OUT ANYONE KNOWIN…
> ...



:roflmao:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Loco


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2010, 03:30 PM~18644338
> *I Remember Bumpin To That Jam Cruisin Down Main St.. And Rockin The Bed  :h5:
> *



Did you have that mini with the tilt bed..??Had some kind of graphix on the back window.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

Whats up peeps how yall doin ready for tha weekend?
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 23 2010, 04:26 PM~18644309
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Loco 61, Sin7, Lil_Jesse, jvasquez
> 
> ...


Nada...getting ready for youth service tonight. Gonna take my daughter and her friends in the Regal. :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 23 2010, 11:54 AM~18641930
> *Yea....I live off Chapel Creek, in that neighborhood...I think I seen your wagon too at the 7 eleven across from the dealership....you stay in the west?
> *


Ya I stay in white settlement but I work at moritz right there. Thats were I seen your ride once, at & eleven.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 23 2010, 04:45 PM~18644957
> *Nada...getting ready for youth service tonight. Gonna take my daughter and her friends in the Regal. :biggrin:
> *


nothing better than weekday cruisin que no?... Taking the wife to dinner in the 62 tonight. My suegra is taking care of my son :naughty:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Sep 23 2010, 05:49 PM~18644999
> *nothing better than weekday cruisin que no?... Taking the wife to dinner in the 62 tonight. My suegra is taking care of my son  :naughty:
> *


Yeah...we need to get another cruise setup. I like chillin' and going to shows, but man nothing beats being on the road just rollin'....


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 22 2010, 10:33 PM~18637502
> *Yea he's on the west... how long u been there? i grew up ther back in the days... i stayed on Valentine.. my grandpal is still there...    WESTSIDE...
> *


I grew up on the west, Im 27 and lived on the west for like the last 20 years. I grew up off camp bowie by the traffic circle. I used to drive a Inca gold P.T. with a bang'n system if you were around here you probly saw it.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 23 2010, 04:58 PM~18645100
> *Yeah...we need to get another cruise setup. I like chillin' and going to shows, but man nothing beats being on the road just rollin'....
> *


Epic Cruise Part II


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 23 2010, 05:58 PM~18645100
> *Yeah...we need to get another cruise setup. I like chillin' and going to shows, but man nothing beats being on the road just rollin'....
> *


yall hold on. My car will be out in no time


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2010, 05:13 PM~18645253
> *yall hold on. My car will be out in no time
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2010, 05:33 PM~18645383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hno: :sprint: :run: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 23 2010, 06:43 PM~18645450
> *hno:  :sprint:  :run:  :biggrin:
> *


LMAO I was at part City looking for shot glasses. bahahahha


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2010, 06:33 PM~18645383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gangsta :guns: :machinegun: Vilonce is not the answer.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

this ones better









hno:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 23 2010, 05:47 PM~18645488
> *gangsta :guns:  :machinegun: Vilonce is not the answer.
> *




Hey chris to bad your working tomorrow ..Im pulling out the machine guns for one of my customers.Your welcome to come and join if you can


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 23 2010, 05:39 PM~18645905
> *this ones better
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I think I seen that Foo on America's most wanted :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle+Sep 23 2010, 06:47 PM~18645488-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 23 2010, 07:20 PM~18646321
> *:wow: I think I seen that Foo on America's most wanted  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

u look too big to be playing with water guns lmao :cheesy: 






> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 23 2010, 05:39 PM~18645905
> *this ones better
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

damn ramiro ur boy from for u 2 envy is doin it big!!!!!!!!  





> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 22 2010, 10:36 PM~18639031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Sep 23 2010, 07:58 PM~18646712
> *damn ramiro ur boy from for u 2 envy is doin it big!!!!!!!!
> *


At least he was out there hoping!!! i bet next time you see him you wont nose up against him :rimshot: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by squishy+Sep 23 2010, 08:58 PM~18646712-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 23 2010, 07:02 PM~18646759
> *At least he was out there hoping!!! i bet next time you see him you wont nose up against him  :rimshot:  :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *




:machinegun:it don't even get up an inch thats not hoping


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 23 2010, 08:02 PM~18646130
> *Hey chris to bad your working tomorrow  ..Im pulling out the machine guns for one of my customers.Your welcome to come and join if you can
> *


wish i could


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Sep 23 2010, 08:09 PM~18646830
> *:machinegun:it don't even get up an inch thats not hoping
> *


so it should be an easy win for you!!! :biggrin: but if your scared i understand!!! :sprint:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: chrisdizzle, SEISKUATRO,SS, tples65, squishy, juangotti, LOSCALLES CAR CLUB

Whats up juan no update on your ride?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 23 2010, 09:12 PM~18646852
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: chrisdizzle, SEISKUATRO,SS, tples65, squishy, juangotti, LOSCALLES CAR CLUB
> 
> ...


not yet brother. When danny gets back major updates.


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Sep 23 2010, 07:11 PM~18646849
> *so it should be an easy win for you!!!  :biggrin: but if your scared i understand!!! :sprint:
> *



ill make sure to have a full tank so it can hit about 10inches :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 23 2010, 05:16 PM~18644721
> *Did you have that mini with the tilt bed..??Had some kind of graphix on the back window.
> *


 :no:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 23 2010, 05:45 PM~18644957
> *Nada...getting ready for youth service tonight. Gonna take my daughter and her friends in the Regal. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Sep 23 2010, 08:17 PM~18646910
> *ill make sure to have a full tank so it can hit about 10inches  :thumbsup:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Sep 23 2010, 05:49 PM~18644999-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We Need too


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2010, 06:13 PM~18645253
> *yall hold on. My car will be out in no time
> *


 :run:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 23 2010, 07:21 PM~18646962
> *:drama:
> *


What's up homie how u been?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 23 2010, 07:39 PM~18645905
> *this ones better
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 22 2010, 10:36 PM~18639031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 23 2010, 09:37 PM~18647141
> *What's up homie how u been?
> *


Chillin' Jesse. working, going to church, kickin it with the family. Probably going to the drive in tomorrow. What about you?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2010, 12:39 PM~18642835
> *From Tutle
> Hey on the FTW TOPIC… whr there posting up the 59 rag.. and that it all bogus… its probley benny… lmao
> I cant add reply but you can put on there FORTWORTHAZTEC SAID ITS BENNY TRYIN TO POST ON HERE WITH OUT ANYONE KNOWIN…
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 yall clownin


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Sep 23 2010, 12:13 PM~18642585
> *:wow: I call bullS&!T. If not, this would be a hell of a deal to pick up on! :wow:
> *


This posting has been deleted by the author!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 23 2010, 07:39 PM~18645905
> *this ones better
> 
> 
> ...


El Pistolero?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 23 2010, 06:33 PM~18645383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey you been up in Saginaw lately? Thought I saw u at valero by my house in a truck or van?


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 23 2010, 08:01 PM~18647395
> *Chillin' Jesse. working, going to church, kickin it with the family. Probably going to the drive in tomorrow. What about you?
> *


Working homie!trying to fix this hydros for some reason nothing works I charged the batteries and I hit the switch and nothing! it don't even click when I hit the swith


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 23 2010, 11:59 PM~18648517
> *Working homie!trying to fix this hydros for some reason nothing works I charged the batteries and I hit the  switch and nothing! it don't even click when I hit the swith
> *


Dang, yeah something not right there. When you gonna be working on it?

Oh did Tomas tell you I was out that way last weekend? I went by his house and he helped me out with an adapter and knockoff.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Sorry this show has been cancelled!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Sep 24 2010, 12:19 AM~18648680
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Que Onda Ernest!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Tomas!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 24 2010, 12:23 AM~18648716
> *Que Onda Ernest!
> *


Que Onda Mike ! Aqui nomas !


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAGERO_@Sep 22 2010, 11:36 PM~18639031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS IT ON UGLY AS HELL FEST YET? :barf:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 23 2010, 04:39 PM~18645905
> *this ones better
> 
> 
> ...


looks like hes having a hard time....
:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks like Ft Worth is gett'n the California icon burger place, first one in Texas..  
May end up being a good chill spot..

(See story below)
​In-N-Out Burger is still planning a Garland location, but the store won't be the only one in the DFW area. 
The popular California burger chain has signed a lease with the West Seventh development in Fort Worth. According to a release from the developer, the store at the northwest corner of West Seventh and Currie streets will open in mid-2011.

In-N-Out spokesperson Phyllis Cudworth confirmed the report was accurate.

"I believe so, yes," she said before referring further questions to a vice-president who hasn't yet called us back. Stay tuned for critical burger updates.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 24 2010, 06:37 AM~18649984
> *
> 
> Looks like Ft Worth is gett'n the California icon burger place, first one in Texas..
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 24 2010, 06:11 AM~18650053
> *
> *


Mike missed you at the picnic???


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 24 2010, 07:15 AM~18650063
> *TGIF  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin: Today is A Good Day... Work, ULC Meeting, Trutles House To Chill.. :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Im ready for a BEER already! :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 24 2010, 06:37 AM~18649984
> *
> 
> Looks like Ft Worth is gett'n the California icon burger place, first one in Texas..
> ...


oh hell yeah west 7th is a nice area


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 24 2010, 03:16 AM~18649555
> *looks like hes having a hard time....
> :biggrin:
> *


LMAO GTFO


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 24 2010, 06:37 AM~18649984
> *
> 
> Looks like Ft Worth is gett'n the California icon burger place, first one in Texas..
> ...


Within a couple miles or closer you have:
M&O Burgers
The Love Shack
Fred's
Billy Miner's (less than 2 weeks left)
Kincaids
Sonic
Jack n box
Pappa's Burgers
Wendy's (direct competition).


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

All this burger talk has got me wanting one..

Sup Dre!,Juan


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 23 2010, 10:26 PM~18648746
> *Happy Birthday Tomas!
> *


X2 I think that Foo is in San Antonio right now


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 23 2010, 10:03 PM~18648555
> *Dang, yeah something not right there. When you gonna be working on it?
> 
> Oh did Tomas tell you I was out that way last weekend? I went by his house and he helped me out with an adapter and knockoff.
> *


Naw he didn't tell me! I stay down the street from him :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I found a new burger joint that's bad ass. Over off camp Bowie. Chubbys burger. But be hungery when you go. There huge. 1/2 pound pattys. I'm use to eating double meats everywhere. When I was there I got one. And damn hard to finish. They also have the chubby challange. 6 meat 6 cheese burger and big basket of fries


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Sep 24 2010, 08:59 AM~18650390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 24 2010, 09:13 AM~18650445
> *All this burger talk has got me wanting one..
> 
> Sup Dre!,Juan
> *


  Sup Homie! 

MMMmm BURGERS!! :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 24 2010, 10:37 AM~18650951
> *Sup Peeps
> *


sup matt. Sore as hell today. And my house is jam packed. And I even got rid 5 trailer loads of stuff to other shop. Barely got my bike in


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 24 2010, 10:58 AM~18651115
> *sup matt. Sore as hell today.  And my house is jam packed. And I even got rid 5 trailer loads of stuff to other shop. Barely got my bike in
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Thats Alot Of Stuff


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Sep 24 2010, 10:20 AM~18650820
> * Sup Homie!
> 
> MMMmm BURGERS!!  :happysad:
> *


*BURGER TIME *:cheesy:


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

Dreaming the Cure Car Show



Show is Saturday, September 25, 2010. 

It's for a great cause. Come out and help support!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLFirstLady_@Sep 24 2010, 11:43 AM~18651453
> *Dreaming the Cure Car Show
> *



:wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 23 2010, 10:26 PM~18648746
> *Happy Birthday Tomas!
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## SLFirstLady (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2010, 09:44 AM~18651460
> *:wave:
> *




:wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 24 2010, 07:26 AM~18650512
> *X2 I think that Foo is in San Antonio right now
> *


IM FINALLY HOME JUST GOT IN IM GLAD TO BE BACK AND THANKS JESSE I FEEL LIKE WINE THE OLDER THE BETTER :biggrin:  MAN 32 TODAY TIME FLIES WHEN YOUR HAVING FUN :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 24 2010, 08:58 AM~18651115
> *sup matt. Sore as hell today.  And my house is jam packed. And I even got rid 5 trailer loads of stuff to other shop. Barely got my bike in
> 
> 
> ...


Im glad you got your stuff bro yesterday my Boss was bein a ASSHOLE and wouldnt let me get off early :angry:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 24 2010, 07:59 AM~18650390
> *Within a couple miles or closer you have:
> M&O Burgers
> The Love Shack
> ...



non of those take out In-n-Out burger....IMO....no competition.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 24 2010, 11:26 AM~18651354
> *BURGER TIME :cheesy:
> *


i want me some


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 24 2010, 09:55 AM~18651520
> *non of those take out In-n-Out burger....IMO....no competition.
> *


Jose Luis you don't know you think your car is a 64 lol I'm here at Buffalo wild wings its the bomb man I love burgers tried Tommy's Burger it was good


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 24 2010, 12:16 PM~18651645
> *Jose Luis you don't know you think your car is a 64 lol I'm here at Buffalo wild wings its the bomb man I love burgers tried Tommy's Burger it was good
> *


puro burger king 








:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 24 2010, 11:44 AM~18651463
> *THANKS HOMIE
> *


happy b-day lil HOMIE..


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 24 2010, 12:15 PM~18651638
> *i want me some
> 
> 
> ...


JOMBO JACK :wow:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 24 2010, 10:48 AM~18651886
> *happy b-day lil HOMIE..
> *


GRACIAS HOMIE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Turtle Will Be Having A Chill And Grill Tonight At His House.. He Will Be Taking The Body Off His Frame And Needs Our Help... Hit Me Up To Get Directions.. Probably Be Around 8PM .. I Will Be Headed There After The ULC Meeting... Lets Do Dis.. *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2010, 01:46 PM~18652300
> *Turtle Will Be Having A Chill And Grill Tonight At His House.. He Will Be Taking The Body Off His Frame And Needs Our Help... Hit Me Up To Get Directions.. Probably Be Around 8PM .. I Will Be Headed There After The ULC Meeting... Lets Do Dis..
> *


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 24 2010, 10:15 AM~18651638
> *i want me some
> 
> 
> ...


MAN IS THAT THE NEW IN&OUT BURGER SPECIAL :wow: IF IT IS ILL TAKE ONE TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 24 2010, 02:00 PM~18652400
> *MAN IS THAT THE NEW IN&OUT BURGER SPECIAL  :wow:  IF IT IS ILL TAKE ONE TO GO  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Happy Birthday Tomas....


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 24 2010, 09:50 AM~18650630
> *I found a new burger joint that's bad ass.  Over off camp Bowie. Chubbys burger. But be hungery when you go. There huge. 1/2 pound pattys. I'm use to eating double meats everywhere. When I was there I got one. And damn hard to finish. They also have the chubby challange. 6 meat 6 cheese burger and big basket of fries
> *


my in-laws stoy down in that area. I'm gonna check it out! Thx for th heads up!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, Latin Paradise, regal_swaga, 214monte, $Money Mike$


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2010, 01:46 PM~18652300
> *I'll Be Posting Some Footage From Tonight On Youtube... Lets See Whos Going To Be The Star... :biggrin: *


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 24 2010, 11:16 AM~18651645
> *Jose Luis you don't know you think your car is a 64 lol I'm here at Buffalo wild wings its the bomb man I love burgers tried Tommy's Burger it was good
> *



IT IS A SIX FO BEL AIR FOUR DOOR, WIT THE POST IN THE MIDDLE FOO!!!!.....happy birthday homie!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 24 2010, 01:41 PM~18652723
> *
> *


Sup homie.. Sent you a pm...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

let me be the first one to put some black walls on this 13's!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 24 2010, 01:51 PM~18652803
> *let me be the first one to put some black walls on this 13's!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



You do that then.!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 24 2010, 03:15 PM~18652994
> *You do that then.!
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 24 2010, 02:51 PM~18652803
> *let me be the first one to put some black walls on this 13's!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


You'll Be The Second Homie Accross The Street Beat Ya To It... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*I have a gallon of silver for sale 100 OBO* I can bring it to the ULC meeting


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 24 2010, 12:51 PM~18652803
> *let me be the first one to put some black walls on this 13's!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Its PPG


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 24 2010, 12:41 PM~18652723
> *IT IS A SIX FO BEL AIR FOUR DOOR, WIT THE POST IN THE MIDDLE FOO!!!!.....happy birthday homie!!
> *


thanks homie man i forgot that it was a bel air and you added the third lights :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2010, 03:35 PM~18653122
> *You'll Be The Second Homie Accross The Street Beat Ya To It... :biggrin:
> *


pics or it hasn't happened :happysad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 24 2010, 03:39 PM~18653154
> *how much
> *


45 a piece!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 24 2010, 03:53 PM~18653268
> *pics or it hasn't happened  :happysad:
> *


How Did I Know That Was Commin... :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 24 2010, 08:58 AM~18651115
> *sup matt. Sore as hell today.  And my house is jam packed. And I even got rid 5 trailer loads of stuff to other shop. Barely got my bike in
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Sep 24 2010, 10:46 AM~18652300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


happy b-day my nig.. see u tonite...


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 24 2010, 02:44 PM~18653569
> *:biggrin:
> damn.. i think juan will be the star...
> happy b-day my nig.. see u tonite...
> *


thanks homie see you there


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 24 2010, 04:44 PM~18653569
> *:biggrin:
> damn.. i think juan will be the star...
> happy b-day my nig.. see u tonite...
> *


No **** *****


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2010, 04:18 PM~18653422
> *How Did I Know That Was Commin... :biggrin:
> *


You know im only kiddin holmes!!!!! uffin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 24 2010, 03:54 PM~18653281
> *
> 
> 
> ...


think i saw John :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2010, 06:31 PM~18654344
> *think i saw John  :0
> *


 :0 did you notice how the cops started to follow them????fukin pigs been harrazzin low lows for 30 something years :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 24 2010, 06:42 PM~18654425
> *:0  did you notice how the cops started to follow them????fukin pigs been harrazzin low lows for 130 something years :wow:
> *


 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Got a complete under dash ac system. Blew ice cold when removed. Make offer. Looking for hydro parts. Willing to trade


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn really wanted to make it to the ulc meeting tonight..Instead im settling for lobster and shrimp.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 24 2010, 08:01 PM~18654950
> *
> *


I'll be there after work to chill.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 24 2010, 06:52 PM~18655271
> *Damn really wanted to make it to the ulc meeting tonight..Instead im settling for lobster and shrimp.
> *


Hmmm!! I love shrimp! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Im just ready for tomarrow! I almost lost a Good friend tonight!..... Today Sucks!

Sorry Turtle i didnt make it bro had the LAWS AND EVERYONE SHOVED UP MY ASS.....


If you need some help bro hit me up i just got home right now

Sorry again Bro


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 24 2010, 07:50 AM~18650630
> *I found a new burger joint that's bad ass.  Over off camp Bowie. Chubbys burger. But be hungery when you go. There huge. 1/2 pound pattys. I'm use to eating double meats everywhere. When I was there I got one. And damn hard to finish. They also have the chubby challange. 6 meat 6 cheese burger and big basket of fries
> *


Chubby's is good Kincaids is still number one. Papas, Charles, Chaps all good burger places. I like Inn N Out but it is not that good more of a novelty like fat burger but I will go to Inn N Out Burger in Vegas in two weeks.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

anybody get together for the ufc fights??


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 24 2010, 08:01 PM~18654950
> *
> *


ROYAL CLASSICS cancelled Car Wash today....its rescheduled for Saturday Oct 16th...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 24 2010, 09:52 PM~18657086
> *Im just ready for tomarrow! I almost lost a Good friend tonight!.....  Today Sucks!
> 
> Sorry Turtle i didnt make it bro had the LAWS AND EVERYONE SHOVED UP MY ASS.....
> ...


its all good matt... take care of ur buiss.. if you need anything let me knw whts up... hope everything is okay.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 24 2010, 10:46 AM~18652300
> *Turtle Will Be Having A Chill And Grill Tonight At His House.. He Will Be Taking The Body Off His Frame And Needs Our Help... Hit Me Up To Get Directions.. Probably Be Around 8PM .. I Will Be Headed There After The ULC Meeting... Lets Do Dis..
> *


wanted to say thanks to Chris, Paul and Steve from the Impalas SouthSide... Tony T... Homie David,John Homie Stylin, Loco61, Juan, and homie with the blu bubble for comin out last night and helpin me out...

Next time dont let John talk so much at the ULC meeting... lol
again thnks again for coming over and helpin out if you guys every need anything or need to use my shop jst let me knw... :biggrin: 

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 25 2010, 09:46 AM~18658328
> *wanted to say thanks to Chris, Paul and Steve from the Impalas SouthSide... Tony T... Homie David,John Homie Stylin, Loco61, Juan, and homie with the blu bubble for comin out last night and helpin me out...
> 
> Next time dont let John talk so much at the ULC meeting... lol
> ...


No Prob. Hit Me Up Anytime You Need A Hand  


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, blanco

Sup Oscarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 25 2010, 09:18 AM~18658222
> *anybody get together for the ufc fights??
> *



whos Fighten?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2010, 09:55 AM~18658368
> *whos Fighten?
> *



Hey bro do you know if the show Dreamin For The Cure is still happenin?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: $Money Mike$, Loco 61, 817HUSTLER, FORTWORTHAZTEC, blanco

sup peeps... RAIN DAY IN THE FUNK!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Turtle.... I should be hittin up your place tomorrow to get the Rockers. Jus let me know what tool;s i need to bring.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 25 2010, 06:58 AM~18658382
> *Turtle.... I should be hittin up your place tomorrow to get the Rockers. Jus let me know what tool;s i need to bring.
> *


BRING A GOOD DRILL GUN.. OR A SAW...LOL


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 25 2010, 08:55 AM~18658368
> *whos Fighten?
> *


 Frank Mir vs. Mirko Cro Cop is the main event....should be pretty good


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 25 2010, 08:46 AM~18658328
> *wanted to say thanks to Chris, Paul and Steve from the Impalas SouthSide... Tony T... Homie David,John Homie Stylin, Loco61, Juan, and homie with the blu bubble for comin out last night and helpin me out...
> 
> Next time dont let John talk so much at the ULC meeting... lol
> ...


sorry I couldnt make it homie....sounds like you guys had fun....hit me up, i got that uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 25 2010, 08:46 AM~18658328
> *wanted to say thanks to Chris, Paul and Steve from the Impalas SouthSide... Tony T... Homie David,John Homie Stylin, Loco61, Juan, and homie with the blu bubble for comin out last night and helpin me out...
> 
> Next time dont let John talk so much at the ULC meeting... lol
> ...


Turtle, thx for the hospitality, had a good time meeting everyone last nite...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Sep 25 2010, 07:24 AM~18658499
> *sorry I couldnt make it homie....sounds like you guys had fun....hit me up, i got that  uffin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC+Sep 25 2010, 07:37 AM~18658299-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should of been hear bro Shit was nutts! I got a lil shiner and the side my head swold but fuck it.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Just got a call from Romen the show is still on !!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 25 2010, 09:57 AM~18658374
> *Hey bro do you know if the show Dreamin For The Cure is still happenin?
> *


Car show on bluemound is still going down. Just passed by and there was about 2 or 3 cars there already!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Dre you going?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 25 2010, 12:40 PM~18659398
> *Thanks bro alot of shit went down lastnight... I had to click on a mother fucker i didnt know bro peeps brout the shit to my crib... Aint gona act like im big shit bro they got theres in and after it was done out of them i was the one standing FUCKEM BRO i didnt knw these peeps or nothin bro and anyone that knws me i dont like to FIGHT!
> Should of been hear bro Shit was nutts! I got a lil shiner and the side my head swold but fuck it.
> *



They started shit at your house and there all still alive??Fuck all that jive.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn matt. People die at my house. I shoot first then ask what they want


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 25 2010, 01:40 PM~18659398
> *Thanks bro alot of shit went down lastnight... I had to click on a mother fucker i didnt know bro peeps brout the shit to my crib... Aint gona act like im big shit bro they got theres in and after it was done out of them i was the one standing FUCKEM BRO i didnt knw these peeps or nothin bro and anyone that knws me i dont like to FIGHT!
> Should of been hear bro Shit was nutts! I got a lil shiner and the side my head swold but fuck it.
> *


 :wow:  :ninja: :machinegun:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 25 2010, 02:23 PM~18659646
> *Dre you going?
> *


:nosad: going to a quince!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 25 2010, 10:40 AM~18659398
> *Thanks bro alot of shit went down lastnight... I had to click on a mother fucker i didnt know bro peeps brout the shit to my crib... Aint gona act like im big shit bro they got theres in and after it was done out of them i was the one standing FUCKEM BRO i didnt knw these peeps or nothin bro and anyone that knws me i dont like to FIGHT!
> Should of been hear bro Shit was nutts! I got a lil shiner and the side my head swold but fuck it.
> *


fck it... jst put a TAP OUT :biggrin: shirt on and go have a beer and watch the fight!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 25 2010, 10:40 AM~18659398
> *Thanks bro alot of shit went down lastnight... I had to click on a mother fucker i didnt know bro peeps brout the shit to my crib... Aint gona act like im big shit bro they got theres in and after it was done out of them i was the one standing FUCKEM BRO i didnt knw these peeps or nothin bro and anyone that knws me i dont like to FIGHT!
> Should of been hear bro Shit was nutts! I got a lil shiner and the side my head swold but fuck it.
> *


fck it... jst put a TAP OUT :biggrin: shirt on and go have a beer and watch the fight!


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 25 2010, 07:46 AM~18658328
> *wanted to say thanks to Chris, Paul and Steve from the Impalas SouthSide... Tony T... Homie David,John Homie Stylin, Loco61, Juan, and homie with the blu bubble for comin out last night and helpin me out...
> 
> Next time dont let John talk so much at the ULC meeting... lol
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Sep 25 2010, 11:37 PM~18662664
> *
> *


sup Jr


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Let's go cowboys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

lets see wat they can do


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Sep 26 2010, 10:36 AM~18664499
> *lets see wat they can do
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 26 2010, 10:32 AM~18664475
> *Let's go cowboys!!! :biggrin:
> *


Lets go the other team :biggrin: I don't even watch football :biggrin:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Let's do this COWBOYS!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 26 2010, 10:48 AM~18664560
> *Lets go the other team  :biggrin:  I don't even watch football  :biggrin:
> *


man them boys need to play like this every game!!!let's do this!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 25 2010, 01:40 PM~18659398
> *Thanks bro alot of shit went down lastnight... I had to click on a mother fucker i didnt know bro peeps brout the shit to my crib... Aint gona act like im big shit bro they got theres in and after it was done out of them i was the one standing FUCKEM BRO i didnt knw these peeps or nothin bro and anyone that knws me i dont like to FIGHT!
> Should of been hear bro Shit was nutts! I got a lil shiner and the side my head swold but fuck it.
> *


Damn That Sux Matt. :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Way to go boys


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 26 2010, 09:48 AM~18664560
> *Lets go the other team  :biggrin:  I don't even watch football  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

how bout theM boys


























:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 26 2010, 10:32 AM~18664475
> *Let's go cowboys!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 25 2010, 08:00 PM~18661251
> *fck it... jst put a TAP OUT  :biggrin: shirt on and go have a beer and watch the fight!
> *



Hey bro call me tomorrow.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Sep 26 2010, 10:43 PM~18668720
> *how bout theM boys
> 
> 
> ...


damn thats nice


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Sep 26 2010, 08:43 PM~18668720
> *how bout theM boys
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Sep 26 2010, 10:43 PM~18668720
> *how bout theM boys
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Lookin good John


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 26 2010, 11:30 PM~18670284
> *damn thats nice
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

nice regal


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

What's up? :dunno:

Little slow in here today huh......


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

John I sent you a pm...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 27 2010, 03:31 PM~18674920
> *What's up? :dunno:
> 
> Little slow in here today huh......
> *


what's up homie what you do this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Sep 27 2010, 05:36 PM~18674963
> *
> *


We will have Best Of Show
Best Line Up and much more.... We need at least 2 participants from every club for our next meeting. We have to get the specifics regarding this event locked in.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 27 2010, 06:00 AM~18670980
> *
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 27 2010, 02:02 AM~18670628
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 27 2010, 06:08 PM~18675203
> *what's up homie what you do this weekend? :biggrin:
> *


Worked Saturday, went to a Benefit show and then for a nice little cruise on Sunday. Today I was chillin'. Back to work manana. What about you?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 27 2010, 05:12 PM~18675778
> *Worked Saturday, went to a Benefit show and then for a nice little cruise on Sunday. Today I was chillin'. Back to work manana. What about you?
> *


Same homie I worked Saturday and went out to main event then Sunday I kicked back and watch the cowboys game :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 27 2010, 06:46 AM~18671099
> *Lookin good John
> *


thanks matt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> *This coming weekend October 1st, 2nd and 3rd  the Goodguys 18th Lone Star Nationals rolls into the giant sized Texas Motor Speedway  bringing over 2,00 rods, customs and classics through 1972 vintage plus vendor exhibits, a swap meet & car corral, Goodguys AutoCross, live nostalgia entertainment with the “Pushrods” and lots more fun for the entire family! NASCAR rental rides and a Saturday evening track cruise around the hi banks of TMS are also included!
> 
> Don’t miss this Texas sized auto lover’s paradise! For a full lineup of weekend activities, past event photo galleries etc., click here: http://www.lonestarnats.com
> 
> ...


Who is going?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti, $Rollin Rich$ 82, 60 TO LIFE


What Up Rick, Martin...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 27 2010, 10:48 PM~18677885
> *
> 
> 
> ...



U know Texas 61 Impala will be out there sellin his rides to the rich "white vatos" who don't low ball him on his cars. Gotta make them dollars! Gotta make room for all them rags!


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 27 2010, 11:06 PM~18678716
> *U know Texas 61 Impala will be out there sellin his rides to the rich "white vatos" who don't low ball him on his cars. Gotta make them dollars! Gotta make room for all them rags!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 27 2010, 10:48 PM~18677885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 28 2010, 12:06 AM~18678716
> *U know Texas 61 Impala will be out there sellin his rides to the rich "white vatos" who don't low ball him on his cars. Gotta make them dollars! Gotta make room for all them rags!
> *


fuckin Mike! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 27 2010, 11:06 PM~18678716
> *U know Texas 61 Impala will be out there sellin his rides to the rich "white vatos" who don't low ball him on his cars. Gotta make them dollars! Gotta make room for all them rags!
> *


ESTA GUEY :roflmao:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 27 2010, 10:06 PM~18678716
> *U know Texas 61 Impala will be out there sellin his rides to the rich "white vatos" who don't low ball him on his cars. Gotta make them dollars! Gotta make room for all them rags!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 28 2010, 12:06 AM~18678716
> *U know Texas 61 Impala will be out there sellin his rides to the rich "white vatos" who don't low ball him on his cars. Gotta make them dollars! Gotta make room for all them rags!
> *


LMFAO


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

quote]

Free 81.7.TX. !!!?????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 28 2010, 10:46 AM~18680785
> *
> Free 81.7.TX. !!!?????
> *


He got banned for startin chit with a mod.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2010, 10:54 AM~18680844
> *He got banned for startin chit with a mod.
> *


Damn it man!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2010, 10:54 AM~18680844
> *He got banned for startin chit with a mod.
> *



Again :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 28 2010, 11:16 AM~18681019
> *Again :0
> *


yup.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Free 817 Tx!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 28 2010, 10:51 AM~18681322
> *Free 817 Tx!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Fast ReplyReply to this topicTopic OptionsStart new topic
3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Elpintor, juangotti, 80 Eldog
Whats up locos... back in town :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 28 2010, 01:14 PM~18681979
> *Fast ReplyReply to this topicTopic OptionsStart new topic
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Elpintor, juangotti, 80 Eldog
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 28 2010, 11:14 AM~18681979
> *Fast ReplyReply to this topicTopic OptionsStart new topic
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Elpintor, juangotti, 80 Eldog
> ...


 :biggrin: Sup Danny how was the trip


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 28 2010, 11:51 AM~18681322
> *Free 817 Tx!
> *



x3


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Sep 28 2010, 09:57 AM~18680468
> *ESTA GUEY :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 








Free 81.7TX


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Mike$

Sup Jesse


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 28 2010, 12:46 PM~18682666
> *Sup $Mike$
> 
> Sup Jesse
> *


On my way to Gainesville :biggrin:


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

:biggrin: Whates homies


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Sep 28 2010, 03:02 PM~18682798
> *:biggrin: Whates homies
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Sep 28 2010, 01:02 PM~18682798
> *:biggrin: Whates homies
> *


Sup Big Homie


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Sep 28 2010, 02:02 PM~18682798
> *:biggrin: Whates homies
> *


when u bustin out that 64??.... lookin clean so far


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sup suckas!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 28 2010, 03:53 PM~18683201
> *sup suckas!!
> *


sop homie


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2010, 02:56 PM~18683231
> *sop homie
> *



chillin dude..lettin a gun dry.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 28 2010, 02:11 PM~18683351
> *chillin dude..lettin a gun dry.
> *


Sup 8t4 Mc


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 28 2010, 03:16 PM~18683404
> *Sup 8t4 Mc
> *



enjoying this nice weather...Dude we should all meet up at the sonic in northside and just chill..Cars and the kids..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 28 2010, 04:22 PM~18683432
> *enjoying this nice weather...Dude we should all meet up at the sonic in northside and just chill..Cars and the kids..
> *


When my car is ready I will be


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

10 more days till vegas :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/1978678798.html


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 28 2010, 02:22 PM~18683432
> *enjoying this nice weather...Dude we should all meet up at the sonic in northside and just chill..Cars and the kids..
> *


Sounds good to me


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Sep 28 2010, 02:44 PM~18683654
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/1978678798.html
> *


I hate to hear that bro wish i had the $ the Elco is clean


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 28 2010, 04:49 PM~18683705
> *I hate to hear that bro wish i had the $ the Elco is clean
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice. wish I had the cash


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Sep 28 2010, 04:39 PM~18683600-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 28 2010, 02:46 PM~18682666
> *Sup $Mike$
> 
> Sup Jesse
> *


Chillin at home for a few hours before i go back to work. Long day today.







What up Jesse! Goin to Gangstaville!! LOL


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 28 2010, 04:14 PM~18684741
> *Chillin at home for a few hours before i go back to work. Long day today.
> What up Jesse! Goin to Gangstaville!! LOL
> *


What's up Mike!yea homie I'm here to watch my girls nice play at her first soccer game!I never seen this side of town I saw a clean ass red 62 all og have u seen it before?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 27 2010, 09:06 PM~18678716
> *U know Texas 61 Impala will be out there sellin his rides to the rich "white vatos" who don't low ball him on his cars. Gotta make them dollars! Gotta make room for all them rags!
> *


lmao....


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 28 2010, 06:20 PM~18684806
> *What's up Mike!yea homie I'm here to watch my girls nice play at her first soccer game!I never seen this side of town I saw a clean ass red 62 all og have u seen it before?
> *



Naw i sure havent. My wife is there also at the soccer fields. My daughter is at soccer practice in gville also.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 28 2010, 06:22 PM~18684832
> *lmao....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

what up funky town


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 28 2010, 04:34 PM~18685002
> *Naw i sure havent. My wife is there also at the soccer fields. My daughter is at soccer practice in gville also.
> *


How old is ur daughter my girls nice is 4,man its funny seeing this girls play some are hanging from the goal post others run off the field and I think just about every girls has cried at least once!! :roflmao:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 28 2010, 01:14 PM~18681979
> *Fast ReplyReply to this topicTopic OptionsStart new topic
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Elpintor, juangotti, 80 Eldog
> ...



Danny, make that dshop webpage in your signature a hyperlink so it can be clicked on. Until then everyone copy and paste it. Dont forget to play the music while you look around.

And if you see a pic of a car you recognize, it was used out of respect. No harm is intended.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Sep 28 2010, 07:34 PM~18685566
> *Danny, make that dshop webpage in your signature a hyperlink so it can be clicked on. Until then everyone copy and paste it. Dont forget to play the music while you look around.
> 
> And if you see a pic of a car you recognize, it was used out of respect. No harm is intended.
> ...


 I Did It Thanks Bob for making that for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Sep 28 2010, 02:39 PM~18683600
> *10 more days till vegas :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 28 2010, 08:05 PM~18685849
> *I Did It Thanks Bob for making that for me. :thumbsup:
> *


now all you got to do is buy a domain and have it forwarded to that webpage.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*D Shop AutoworkZ*
Not what I was talking about with the above post but just a cool feature.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2010, 07:32 PM~18686093
> *D Shop Hydraulics
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2010, 08:32 PM~18686093
> *D Shop Hydraulics
> *


KOOL!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2010, 08:30 PM~18686074
> *now all you got to do is buy a domain and  have it forwarded to that webpage.
> *


Word... will do that in the near future, Bob is still working on putting new pics.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Looks fuckin awesome Danny!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone going to the good guys show this weekend?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 28 2010, 08:05 PM~18685849
> *I Did It Thanks Bob for making that for me. :thumbsup:
> *


  welcome back big homie!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 28 2010, 10:08 PM~18687259
> *Anyone going to the good guys show this weekend?
> *



I might. Gotta talk to the boss first.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 28 2010, 10:11 PM~18687305
> * welcome back big homie!!!!
> *


Gracias


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 28 2010, 10:13 PM~18687326
> *I might. Gotta talk to the boss first.
> *


I might go sunday I gotta work sat.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 28 2010, 10:05 PM~18687205
> *Looks fuckin awesome Danny!!
> *


Thanx... Bob is the master mind on that... he is still working on it, I just send him some pics so he can update.... Hit me up tomorrow. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Sep 28 2010, 10:08 PM~18687259
> *Anyone going to the good guys show this weekend?
> *


Im going to the swap meet friday


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2010, 06:32 PM~18686093
> *D Shop AutoworkZ
> Not what I was talking about with the above post but just a cool feature.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Sep 28 2010, 07:34 PM~18685566
> *Danny, make that dshop webpage in your signature a hyperlink so it can be clicked on. Until then everyone copy and paste it. Dont forget to play the music while you look around.
> 
> And if you see a pic of a car you recognize, it was used out of respect. No harm is intended.
> ...


The site looks bad ass man.


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 28 2010, 09:55 PM~18687079
> *Word... will do that in the near future, Bob is still working on putting new pics.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 28 2010, 11:34 PM~18688424
> *The site looks bad ass man.
> *



x2! 




Glad u made it back Danny!


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*D Shop AutoworkZ*


 Hell Yeah...!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 27 2010, 08:48 PM~18677885
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like to go to the hotel down the road from the show Saturday night all the cars are in the parking lot and everyone is just hanging out.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Sep 29 2010, 07:32 AM~18690648
> *D Shop AutoworkZ
> Hell Yeah...!
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks Bad Ass Danny

Good Job Bob


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

off @ 1pm tomorrowo. who wants to go bowling? :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 29 2010, 12:22 PM~18692317
> *off @ 1pm tomorrowo. who wants to go bowling? :0
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 29 2010, 12:22 PM~18692317
> *off @ 1pm tomorrowo. who wants to go bowling? :0
> *


What you know about some Bowling playa???? :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Sep 29 2010, 12:49 PM~18692513-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh snap


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

Irving Customz :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP WIT IT HOMIES???? ANYONE FROM FOROS WANTS TO COME TO JOE POOL ON SUNDAY FOR "HOPTOBERFEST" YALL CAN CHILL AND GRILL WIT US!!!!! SEE U SUNDAY!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 29 2010, 10:22 AM~18692317
> *off @ 1pm tomorrowo. who wants to go bowling? :0
> *


Me and my homies use to go to cowtown Every Monday..its fun to bowl while ur drunk :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 29 2010, 09:22 AM~18692317
> *off @ 1pm tomorrowo. who wants to go bowling? :0
> *


bowling??? get to work on ur ride... THOUGHT U WHR A TEXAS IMPALA BULIDER????


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 29 2010, 03:13 PM~18694463
> *bowling??? get to work on ur ride... THOUGHT U WHR A TEXAS IMPALA BULIDER????
> *


Not anymore cus I just bought that impala from him!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Jk :biggrin: Jk


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 29 2010, 04:54 PM~18694340
> *Me and my homies use to go to cowtown Every Monday..its fun to bowl while ur drunk  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 29 2010, 02:38 PM~18694698
> *Not anymore cus I just bought that impala from him!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Sep 29 2010, 04:55 AM~18690702
> *I like to go to the hotel down the road from the show Saturday night all the cars are in the parking lot and everyone is just hanging out.
> *


thats what we are doing.... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 29 2010, 05:13 PM~18694463
> *bowling??? get to work on ur ride... THOUGHT U WHR A TEXAS IMPALA BULIDER????
> *


*****! tomorrow is my last day at the old job. we gonna get drunk and bowl. :biggrin: impala building starts Jan 2011


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 29 2010, 05:38 PM~18694698
> *Not anymore cus I just bought that impala from him!!! :biggrin:
> *


bahahaha my baby aint going no where. LOL


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 29 2010, 04:35 PM~18695144
> *bahahaha my baby aint going no where. LOL
> *


  Where y'all going bowling at?


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 29 2010, 06:46 PM~18695220
> * Where y'all going bowling at?
> *


Showplace lanes


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 29 2010, 06:23 PM~18695877
> *Showplace lanes
> *


  Here lately we been going to main event! Wheres that place at? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Sep 29 2010, 08:53 PM~18696145
> * Here lately we been going to main event! Wheres that place at? :biggrin:
> *


183 and Murphy. I been to Main Event but its expsensive. We go to Cowtown Most of the time one of my brother been getting into it big time so we been going alot more.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 29 2010, 06:57 PM~18696189
> *183 and Murphy.  I been to Main Event but its expsensive. We go to Cowtown Most of the time one of my brother been getting into it big time so we been going alot more.
> *


man this topics about lowriding not bowling mas putos :biggrin: just joking homies but on the real yall sound like king pin in here :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 29 2010, 09:11 PM~18696300
> *man this topics about lowriding not bowling mas putos :biggrin: just joking homies but on the real yall sound like king pin in here  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :buttkick:  :rofl:
> *


:no:

They're not kingpins Homie...I got 'em all covered. Just name the time and place and I got 'em...Game Over on all you vatos (even the white ones)...LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 29 2010, 07:13 PM~18696325
> *:no:
> 
> They're not kingpins Homie...I got 'em all covered. Just name the time and place and I got 'em...Game Over on all you vatos (even the white ones)...LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


OH SNAPS! YOU BOWL TO HOMIE DAM DIDNT KNOW :biggrin: EVERYONE BETTER WATCH OUT MY MONEYS ON JESSE V.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater+Sep 29 2010, 09:11 PM~18696300-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHAHA White Vatos


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 29 2010, 09:30 PM~18696459
> *OH SNAPS! YOU BOWL TO HOMIE DAM DIDNT KNOW  :biggrin: EVERYONE BETTER WATCH OUT MY MONEYS ON JESSE V.
> *


Im not any good bro. Just an excuse to get out and do something. :happysad:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 29 2010, 07:13 PM~18696325
> *:no:
> 
> They're not kingpins Homie...I got 'em all covered. Just name the time and place and I got 'em...Game Over on all you vatos (even the white ones)...LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THEN I HEAR A CHALLENGE CAUSE I WORKED AT DON CARTERS BACK IN THE DAY....AND I BOWL WITH MY OWN EQUIMENT


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

SOUNDS LIKE REGAL SWAGA WANTS A CHELLENGE ITS ON JESSE VS REGAL SWAGA PPV EVENT LOL :biggrin:  :drama:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Sep 29 2010, 09:40 PM~18696554
> *THEN I HEAR A CHALLENGE CAUSE I WORKED AT DON CARTERS BACK IN THE DAY....AND I BOWL WITH MY OWN EQUIMENT
> *


I used to OWN Bronco Bowl (before they went broke the first time)! :biggrin: 

I was in Lil' Dallas Amistad back in 84 Homie. I used House balls and still put it down. If I had my own ball I'd be like MJ on the court. MVP status!

Whenever you're ready... :0


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 29 2010, 08:08 PM~18696836
> *I used to OWN Bronco Bowl (before they went broke the first time)! :biggrin:
> 
> I was in Lil' Dallas Amistad back in 84 Homie. I used House balls and still put it down. If I had my own ball I'd be like MJ on the court. MVP status!
> ...


Boy you want nome I got rings to prove my self at that two 300 rings and a 270 patch


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Sep 29 2010, 10:32 PM~18697127
> *Boy you want nome I got rings to prove my self at that two 300 rings and a 270 patch
> *


hno:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

the Real Questions is...WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE GONNA GO DOWN????WE NEED TO FLOOD THIS STREETS ONCE AGAIN...aint shit going on,,just my .02 Cents


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

its getting serious in here.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Sep 29 2010, 10:43 PM~18697288
> *the Real Questions is...WHEN IS THE NEXT CRUISE GONNA GO DOWN????WE NEED TO FLOOD THIS STREETS ONCE AGAIN...aint shit going on,,just my .02 Cents
> *


cant wait till my rides done.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 29 2010, 10:45 PM~18697315
> *cant wait till my rides done.
> *


I'm not gonna lie, I never bowled a 300 or 270, and I never played anyone who has, but I beat everyone I play...that includes 200+. Regal Swaga might get me but it's gonna be a good game, believe that! 

Let's do this...


Oh yeah and we need a cruise setup....let's go!!!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

This was from this past Sunday...



> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 29 2010, 08:30 PM~18695940
> *Videos from the cruise after the benefit show Sept. 26th...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 29 2010, 10:51 PM~18697409
> *This was from this past Sunday...
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:  thats what im talkin about!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 29 2010, 09:45 PM~18697315
> *cant wait till my rides done.
> *



Went by d shop today and there was a primer stripped cutty sittin on 3..is that yours.


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

I appreciate all the props I have been getting about the website I am helping Danny setup. It isnt a high end site with alot of bells and whistles, but I feel that Danny takes good care of us and he deserved to have his work out on the web. If you have any good pics of cars he has worked on send them to him and I will try to get them uploaded to the site. I would hate to have to fill up the site with just pics of the Green Monster.  

I just made some changes to it tonight so hopefully is still looks good.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 29 2010, 04:34 PM~18695133
> ******! tomorrow is my last day at the old job. we gonna get drunk and bowl. :biggrin:  imlala building starts  Jan 2011
> *


WHATS AN (IMLALA) IS THAT THE NEW IMPALA OR YOU ALREADY BUZZING JUST WONDERING :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 29 2010, 11:28 PM~18697841
> *Went by d shop today and there was a primer stripped cutty sittin on 3..is that yours.
> *


sitten on 3 LOL


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 29 2010, 11:37 PM~18697952
> *WHATS AN (IMLALA) IS THAT THE NEW IMPALA  OR YOU ALREADY BUZZING JUST  WONDERING  :rofl:  :roflmao:
> *


I dont know what your talking about. I spelled it right. :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Sep 29 2010, 09:44 PM~18698028
> *I dont know what your talking about. I spelled it right. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 30 2010, 05:57 AM~18699321
> *ttt  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps Yall been bizzy in here!



Time for some Trow Backs Loco were You at Big Homie?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 30 2010, 09:56 AM~18700183
> *Morning Peeps Yall been bizzy in here!
> Time for some Trow Backs Loco were You at Big Homie?
> *



What up Matt!


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 30 2010, 05:57 AM~18699321
> *ttt  :biggrin:
> *


did you go see your dash oscar?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 30 2010, 08:03 AM~18700221
> *What up Matt!
> *


Sup $Mike$ just waitin for today to be over its my Friday :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, 1regio3
sup fool!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

anyone in ft worth got the flip down bracket for the rear LP over gas filler?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 30 2010, 11:32 AM~18700850
> *anyone in ft worth  got the flip down bracket for the rear LP over gas filler?
> *



Would one from a MC work? 




Matt- U lucky! Today gonna be my longest day of the week. Hope friday goes by quick.





Is anybody plannin on goin to the hotel by the Speedway and checkout the rides from the Good Guys show on saturday night?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 30 2010, 10:52 AM~18701002
> *Would one from a MC work?
> Matt- U lucky! Today gonna be my longest day of the week. Hope friday goes by quick.
> Is anybody plannin on goin to the hotel by the Speedway and checkout the rides from the Good Guys show on saturday night?
> *



if you go Ill go ..it not far for me.

Holla!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab+Sep 30 2010, 09:32 AM~18700850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope today flies iv got a F250 van tore down and they are a bish to work on....

Hope your day goes by quick bro i know the feelin...

And yes one off a Mc will work


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Sep 30 2010, 11:32 AM~18700850
> *anyone in ft worth  got the flip down bracket for the rear LP over gas filler?
> *


Shit I forgot. It's for a 85 cutlass


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Sep 30 2010, 09:21 AM~18700337
> *did you go see your dash oscar?
> *


Yes sr looks good


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Q-vole Puppet :wave:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 30 2010, 11:28 AM~18701917
> *Q-vole Puppet :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: aki nomas wats up with u long time no see


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Sep 30 2010, 01:30 PM~18701929
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: aki nomas wats up with u long time no see
> *


I was out of town... hey you still have them poster. I would like a few if you still do.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Q-vole Danny


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Sep 30 2010, 01:35 PM~18701975
> *Q-vole Danny
> *


Sup Matt Bob and I are going to pick up some parts from Roland today... Can you press them bushing
today.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 30 2010, 05:57 AM~18699321
> *ttt  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Oscar any more pics of your 64 u want to share...it's one bad six four. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 30 2010, 11:34 AM~18701969
> *I was out of town... hey you still have them poster. I would like a few if you still do.
> *


Yea I do I got u homie :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 30 2010, 11:36 AM~18701986
> *Sup Matt Bob and I are going to pick up some parts from Roland today... Can you press them bushing
> today.
> *


Yes sir hit me up when you get them


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 30 2010, 12:41 PM~18702026
> *Sup Oscar any more pics of your 64 u want to share...it's one bad six four. :thumbsup:
> *


sup Elpintor i got some i just need to post them how have you been? :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Sep 30 2010, 12:41 PM~18702026
> *Sup Oscar any more pics of your 64 u want to share...it's one bad six four. :thumbsup:
> *


thanks dog :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Sep 30 2010, 11:56 AM~18701038
> *if you go Ill go ..it not far for me.
> 
> Holla!!
> *



I jus remembered I have a Goin Away party to go to that nite.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Sep 30 2010, 11:35 AM~18702571
> *thanks dog  :biggrin:
> *


Whts up Oscar ur ride is coming along... especially at A&M them 2 brothers right there get down... hope 2 see u saturday...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Sep 30 2010, 03:41 PM~18703728
> *Whts up Oscar ur ride is coming along... especially at A&M them 2 brothers right there get down... hope 2 see u saturday...
> *


Thanks bro yes sr I will be there :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

whats up homies man oscar that 64 is coming along very nice i been watching from the begining y que paso to every one :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

low65 :wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

que paso mike sound like they keeping you busy


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros


Sup Juanito how was bowling? I seen you by tha crib rollin :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1982300923.html


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Sep 30 2010, 04:27 PM~18704103
> *whats up homies man oscar that 64 is coming along very nice i been watching from the begining y que paso to every one :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks bro all most there :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 30 2010, 06:26 PM~18705649
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1982300923.html
> *


 :0 Nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 30 2010, 08:26 PM~18705649
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1982300923.html
> *


 :0


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 30 2010, 06:26 PM~18705649
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1982300923.html
> *


 :wow: :0


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> TGIF
> [/quote :biggrin: ]
> X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Oct 1 2010, 06:10 AM~18709256
> *TGIF :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

morning!!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 30 2010, 05:26 PM~18705649
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1982300923.html
> *


over 45k invested...ha


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 1 2010, 09:55 AM~18710154
> *over 45k invested...ha :rofl:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 30 2010, 08:26 PM~18705649
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1982300923.html
> *


WHEELS CHIPS STILL SAY---- BLVD-ACES


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 30 2010, 06:26 PM~18705649
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1982300923.html
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What's up to all my homies in Ft Worth..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 1 2010, 10:01 AM~18710954
> *What's up to all my homies in Ft Worth..
> *


Sup Homie John how you been Bro?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Sep 30 2010, 07:26 PM~18705649
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1982300923.html
> *


THAT IS RIGHT BY MY SHOP!!!!


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Anyone in here have one 13 inch wire wheel for sale ? Need it for my trunk setup.
Not having any luck over in the classified threads.
PM me if you do, thx


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Were is everyone today???????????????



TTT


:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 80 Eldog, FORTWORTHAZTEC

:wave: 

Sup Homie


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 1 2010, 12:13 PM~18712243
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 80 Eldog, FORTWORTHAZTEC
> 
> ...


WHATS GOOD!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 1 2010, 01:18 PM~18712274
> *WHATS GOOD!
> *


Same shit homie just chillin with my primo at the crib You???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe my cousin has that gas cover let me know Homie illl go get it for you


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Oct 1 2010, 11:39 AM~18711221
> *Anyone in here have one 13 inch wire wheel for sale ? Need it for my trunk setup.
> Not having any luck over in the classified threads.
> PM me if you do, thx
> *


I got one homie.


----------



## low65 (Oct 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Sep 30 2010, 03:33 PM~18704155
> *low65 :wave:
> *


sup feria $$$ mike,,, wasssssss sappeningggggggg


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

was up $Rollin Rich$


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 1 2010, 08:48 AM~18710502
> *WHEELS CHIPS STILL SAY---- BLVD-ACES
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Finally Brothers, We Closed On The House Today... Its Been A Long 6 Months But Now Its Done...


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2010, 04:17 PM~18713775
> *Finally Brothers, We Closed On The House Today... Its Been A Long 6 Months But Now Its Done...
> 
> 
> ...


nice brotha


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2010, 04:17 PM~18713775
> *Finally Brothers, We Closed On The House Today... Its Been A Long 6 Months But Now Its Done...
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS BROTHER! Thats a BAD ASS House!


When is the House Party


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew Foros, GT passin thru


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2010, 06:17 PM~18713775
> *Finally Brothers, We Closed On The House Today... Its Been A Long 6 Months But Now Its Done...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: congrats.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2010, 04:17 PM~18713775
> *Finally Brothers, We Closed On The House Today... Its Been A Long 6 Months But Now Its Done...
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Can I move in? :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2010, 05:17 PM~18713775
> *Finally Brothers, We Closed On The House Today... Its Been A Long 6 Months But Now Its Done...
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

this is what the dash is looking like :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 1 2010, 07:55 PM~18714736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good,gonna be a hard act to follow


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Oct 1 2010, 08:04 PM~18714796
> *looking good,gonna be a hard act to follow
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 1 2010, 08:55 PM~18714736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


needs a lil something to it


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 1 2010, 08:22 PM~18714887
> *needs a lil something to it
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 1 2010, 08:55 PM~18714736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks real good...Blanco :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2010, 06:17 PM~18713775
> *Finally Brothers, We Closed On The House Today... Its Been A Long 6 Months But Now Its Done...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Look more like a mansion. Congrats Homie thats one big canton. :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2010, 06:17 PM~18713775
> *Finally Brothers, We Closed On The House Today... Its Been A Long 6 Months But Now Its Done...
> 
> 
> ...


you can fit my crib in your garage :yessad:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 1 2010, 09:29 PM~18715238
> *
> *


what up :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Saw It In Person.. It Looks Bad A$$... Gettin Close Oscar...  



> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 1 2010, 08:55 PM~18714736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Homies...


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

TTT for " tha funk" doin big thing


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2010, 06:17 PM~18713775
> *Finally Brothers, We Closed On The House Today... Its Been A Long 6 Months But Now Its Done...
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats Loco! 








Hey Oscar the Impala is comin right along! Looking good! 







BOBBY! Whers the Cheves at? 





Que Onda Danny! We need to do a lil chill and grill at D Shop!






Hey Turtle thanks for the Rockers bro, i appreciate it! Holla at me if you need help with anything!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2010, 10:43 PM~18715343


The house looks great Alex, Congrats Homie!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Mornin..


----------



## ULA (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2010, 06:17 PM~18713775
> *Finally Brothers, We Closed On The House Today... Its Been A Long 6 Months But Now Its Done...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: CONGRATS :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2010, 04:17 PM~18713775
> *Finally Brothers, We Closed On The House Today... Its Been A Long 6 Months But Now Its Done...
> 
> 
> ...


congratulation Alex


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Oct 2 2010, 03:00 AM~18716845
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sup Adrian...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 2 2010, 03:16 AM~18716863
> *Good Mornin..
> *


  hope 2 see u guys later...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 2 2010, 09:35 AM~18717242
> *  hope 2 see u guys later...
> *



Hey bro i wont be able to make it today at 6. I have a Goin Away party to hit up this evening. Sorry bout that. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 2 2010, 07:39 AM~18717508
> *Hey bro i wont be able to make it today at 6. I have a Goin Away party to hit up this evening. Sorry bout that.  :biggrin:
> *


np...  glad i could help out with those parts... tell charlie boy he has till 2 morrow...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1979781825.html

Nice!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 2 2010, 10:56 AM~18717590
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/1979781825.html
> 
> Nice!
> *


nice


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2010, 06:17 PM~18713775
> *Finally Brothers, We Closed On The House Today... Its Been A Long 6 Months But Now Its Done...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: Congrats Alex


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 1 2010, 08:55 PM~18714736
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: --JUICE--, ENOUGH SAID, kingkong1072
whats up homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wats up hugo how u doing homie


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Oct 2 2010, 04:01 PM~18719472
> *wats up hugo how u doing homie
> *


not good just came back from the ER i kept having back pain it turns out i sprain my back and neck,im as high as hell gave me hydrocodone the good stuff :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Oct 2 2010, 04:06 PM~18719509
> *not good just came back from the ER i kept having back pain it turns out i sprain my back and neck,im as high as hell gave me hydrocodone the good stuff :biggrin:
> *


damn homie that sucks but atleast u got the GOOD stuff


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 1 2010, 03:36 PM~18712416
> *Sup Joe my cousin has that gas cover let me know Homie illl go get it for you
> *


yes I need ones I got tags for car. So need one


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

:wave: whats going on tonight?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 2 2010, 10:49 AM~18717548
> *
> np...   glad i could help out with those parts... tell charlie boy he has till 2 morrow...
> *


ok i will. I dint need those a arms.


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2010, 06:17 PM~18713775
> *Finally Brothers, We Closed On The House Today... Its Been A Long 6 Months But Now Its Done...
> 
> 
> ...



damnnnnn

Is that the Playboy Mansion ?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Whos going to Joe Pool Lake tomorrow?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm pissed! someone last night tried to brake into my lincoln and busted my window...bad thing I was not home or I would have unloaded all 17 rounds off my shitt plus the extra clip!!! But a neighbor was like yea I hear the car alarm at 3:30am but did not see nothing so I did not called the cops! I was like WTF?    :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 2 2010, 09:02 PM~18720824
> *I'm pissed!  someone last night tried to brake into my lincoln and busted my window...bad thing I was not home or I would have unloaded all 17 rounds off my shitt plus the extra clip!!!  But a neighbor was like yea I hear the car alarm at 3:30am but did not see nothing so I did not called the cops!  I was like WTF?       :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


That Sucks


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2010, 05:17 PM~18713775
> *Finally Brothers, We Closed On The House Today... Its Been A Long 6 Months But Now Its Done...
> 
> 
> ...


congrats loco :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Oct 2 2010, 05:06 PM~18719509
> *not good just came back from the ER i kept having back pain it turns out i sprain my back and neck,im as high as hell gave me hydrocodone the good stuff :biggrin:
> *


 :420:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 2 2010, 08:45 PM~18720732
> *Whos going to Joe Pool Lake tomorrow?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 1 2010, 05:17 PM~18713775
> *<span style='font-family:Times'>CONGRATS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! BBQ AT ALEX'S PAD*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey guys we need a few hands to help pick up a MC body and put it back on the frame. Its located in Watauga and we have scheduled it for 8pm on sunday Oct 3th. If u can help please call or text me @ 9407271730. It is very important that the car be moved on monday. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 2 2010, 09:02 PM~18720824
> *I'm pissed!  someone last night tried to brake into my lincoln and busted my window...bad thing I was not home or I would have unloaded all 17 rounds off my shitt plus the extra clip!!!  But a neighbor was like yea I hear the car alarm at 3:30am but did not see nothing so I did not called the cops!  I was like WTF?       :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


Damn sorry to hear that bro, ive gone thru that shit before, replacing windows is boring.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 2 2010, 08:45 PM~18720732
> *Whos going to Joe Pool Lake tomorrow?
> *


Is there gonna be a hop???


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 2 2010, 08:49 AM~18717548
> *
> np...   glad i could help out with those parts... tell charlie boy he has till 2 morrow...
> *


   :dunno:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Oct 2 2010, 10:43 PM~18722326
> *    :dunno:
> *


not u homie... Im talkin about another Charlie, a member of rollerz Fort Worth,. :uh: uffin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

morning Foros.....GT


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 2 2010, 07:02 PM~18720824
> *I'm pissed!  someone last night tried to brake into my lincoln and busted my window...bad thing I was not home or I would have unloaded all 17 rounds off my shitt plus the extra clip!!!  But a neighbor was like yea I hear the car alarm at 3:30am but did not see nothing so I did not called the cops!  I was like WTF?       :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


Damb sorry to hear that bro..



Blanco the ride is lookin good Homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 3 2010, 12:43 AM~18722124
> *Hey guys we need a few hands to help pick up a MC body and put it back on the frame. Its located in Watauga and we have scheduled it for 8pm on sunday Oct 3th. If u can help please call or text me @ 9407271730. It is very important that the car be moved on sunday. Your help is greatly appreciated.
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

THanks Homies ON THe House....  



















> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Oct 2 2010, 09:02 PM~18720824
> *I'm pissed!  someone last night tried to brake into my lincoln and busted my window...bad thing I was not home or I would have unloaded all 17 rounds off my shitt plus the extra clip!!!  But a neighbor was like yea I hear the car alarm at 3:30am but did not see nothing so I did not called the cops!  I was like WTF?       :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *



Damn THat Sux Carlos... :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 3 2010, 12:43 AM~18722124
> *Hey guys we need a few hands to help pick up a MC body and put it back on the frame. Its located in Watauga and we have scheduled it for 8pm on sunday Oct 3th. If u can help please call or text me @ 9407271730. It is very important that the car be moved on monday. Your help is greatly appreciated.
> *



Kool Call Me Later Mike...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 3 2010, 10:53 AM~18723388
> *
> *


You know Im there.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 3 2010, 12:43 AM~18722124
> *Hey guys we need a few hands to help pick up a MC body and put it back on the frame. Its located in Watauga and we have scheduled it for 8pm on sunday Oct 3th. If u can help please call or text me @ 9407271730. It is very important that the car be moved on monday. Your help is greatly appreciated.
> *


I'm in Bro to help. Were can we meet up?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 2 2010, 09:43 PM~18722124
> *Hey guys we need a few hands to help pick up a MC body and put it back on the frame. Its located in Watauga and we have scheduled it for 8pm on sunday Oct 3th. If u can help please call or text me @ 9407271730. It is very important that the car be moved on monday. Your help is greatly appreciated.
> *


  im in... jst txt me the address..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 3 2010, 07:32 AM~18723296
> *:biggrin:
> *


whts up Oscar... good meeting with you yesterday... now let get these bad boys out... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 2 2010, 10:43 PM~18722124
> *Hey guys we need a few hands to help pick up a MC body and put it back on the frame. Its located in Watauga and we have scheduled it for 8pm on sunday Oct 3th. If u can help please call or text me @ 9407271730. It is very important that the car be moved on monday. Your help is greatly appreciated.
> *


Count me in :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Thx Guys for the response. Alex, Danny, Juan, and Turtle...I will text you the address now.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 3 2010, 12:34 PM~18723889
> *Thx Guys for the response. Alex, Danny, Juan, and Turtle...I will text you the address now.
> *


I know where charlie lives.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 3 2010, 12:43 AM~18722124
> *Hey guys we need a few hands to help pick up a MC body and put it back on the frame. Its located in Watauga and we have scheduled it for 8pm on sunday Oct 3th. If u can help please call or text me @ 9407271730. It is very important that the car be moved on monday. Your help is greatly appreciated.
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 3 2010, 12:42 PM~18723933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Fucker!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 3 2010, 01:30 PM~18724202
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Fucker!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 3 2010, 10:34 AM~18723889
> *Thx Guys for the response. Alex, Danny, Juan, and Turtle...I will text you the address now.
> *


Id help ya out Mike but im stuck at work


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 3 2010, 02:38 PM~18724508
> *Id help ya out Mike but im stuck at work
> *



its kool bro! im headed to work right now


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 3 2010, 10:42 AM~18723592
> *whts up Oscar... good meeting with you yesterday... now let get these bad boys out...  :biggrin:
> *


same here homie (soon) :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What's up foros!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Sunday afternoon in the westside of Fort Worth.... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 3 2010, 09:50 PM~18727136
> *Sunday afternoon in the westside of Fort Worth.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 3 2010, 09:50 PM~18727136
> *Sunday afternoon in the westside of Fort Worth.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  

===============================================

Had a bangin day. starting out Cruising to Hoptober fest.The the cruise back! Then went to the homie Charlies pad and helped him move the monte.  Good Day


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 3 2010, 10:32 PM~18727631
> *
> 
> ===============================================
> ...



That's cool. I know he appreciates the help. And thx to all the homies that came out to help Charlie! :hi5:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Oct 3 2010, 12:34 PM~18723887
> *Count me in  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


maannn forgot the posters :squint:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 3 2010, 10:49 PM~18727735
> *maannn forgot the posters  :squint:
> *



Hey Danny ill bring u la feria tues aftrnoon wen I get off work.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 3 2010, 09:50 PM~18727136
> *Sunday afternoon in the westside of Fort Worth.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


really nice car and picture jose


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


Super 62 Thats a clean ride Homie..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 4 2010, 06:47 AM~18729574
> *Morning Foros
> Super 62 Thats a clean ride Homie..
> *


Son Of a Bish

You beat me to it! :biggrin: Start my new job today. Lets see what goes down.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Oct 3 2010, 10:32 PM~18727631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Luck Juan in that new J-O-B.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 4 2010, 06:47 AM~18729574
> *Morning Foros
> Super 62 Thats a clean ride Homie..
> *


good Morning!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 4 2010, 07:15 AM~18729648
> *good Morning!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 3 2010, 06:50 PM~18727136
> *Sunday afternoon in the westside of Fort Worth.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


its gonna look even nicer with that NEW PLAQUE in the BACK... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 4 2010, 07:17 AM~18729649
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: Como van las cosas? The website looks good!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 4 2010, 07:58 AM~18729749
> *:happysad:
> *


Welcome Back


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 4 2010, 08:01 AM~18729758
> *Welcome Back
> *


 :biggrin: 

Gotta catch up!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 4 2010, 08:02 AM~18729762
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Gotta catch up!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave: 

Sup Matt


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Oct 4 2010, 04:49 AM~18729578-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome Back Homie
:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 4 2010, 08:34 AM~18729864
> *Welcome Back Homie
> :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 



I appreciate all the FREE 81.7.TX!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 4 2010, 07:39 AM~18729704
> *its gonna look even nicer with that NEW PLAQUE in the BACK... :biggrin:
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 4 2010, 08:34 AM~18729864
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yep! That plaque gonna look Real gOod!



Dre good seeing you and the wifey this weekend! and Good to see ur Free! lol


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 4 2010, 09:14 AM~18730032
> *Yep! That plaque gonna look Real gOod!
> Dre good seeing you and the wifey this weekend! and Good to see ur Free! lol
> *


  Always good kicking it with RO!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT For Tha Funk!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Goood Morning!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 3 2010, 12:43 AM~18722124
> *Hey guys we need a few hands to help pick up a MC body and put it back on the frame. Its located in Watauga and we have scheduled it for 8pm on sunday Oct 3th. If u can help please call or text me @ 9407271730. It is very important that the car be moved on monday. Your help is greatly appreciated.
> *



Shit when I read this sat. I thought it said monday at 8pm or I would have been there


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Sup matt


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Oct 4 2010, 08:47 AM~18730521-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same old shit bro at work.... Did you get the building finished?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Mike$ Another nice day outside :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 4 2010, 11:01 AM~18730609
> *Shit when I read this sat. I thought it said monday at 8pm or I would have been there
> *



I'm sorry. it did say monday but the day got pushed up because its a time sensitive issue. Thx for relying tho.:thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Yes just need to do the elect. Now. And figure out what kind of door to put on it. Hope to have CNC back up in week or so


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 4 2010, 09:27 AM~18730778
> *Yes just need to do the elect. Now. And figure out what kind of door to put on it.  Hope to have CNC back up in week or so
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 4 2010, 11:10 AM~18730666
> *Sup $Mike$ Another nice day outside  :biggrin:
> *



Hell Yeah! I'm n s. texas and its 83 degrees w/ a cool breeze. good day to work outside.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 4 2010, 09:53 AM~18730998
> *Hell Yeah!  I'm n s. texas and its 83 degrees w/ a  cool breeze. good day to work outside.
> *


yes sir it is its 68 inside our shop :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up homies and finally got the p/c back up again! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 4 2010, 03:18 PM~18732774
> *wus up homies and finally got the p/c back up again! :biggrin:
> *


Oh no.... :happysad: 

:biggrin: What's up G? :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 4 2010, 03:18 PM~18732774
> *wus up homies and finally got the p/c back up again! :biggrin:
> *












:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 4 2010, 03:33 PM~18732887
> *Oh no.... :happysad:
> 
> :biggrin: What's up G? :wave:
> *


 :wave: wus up homies !!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 4 2010, 01:18 PM~18732774
> *wus up homies and finally got the p/c back up again! :biggrin:
> *


What up Big Homie :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 4 2010, 04:10 PM~18733667
> *:wave: wus up homies !!!!
> *



Sup george..it was nice to chat with you at gateway a few weeks back..The monte is lookin nice man..Keep up the hard work.

Wizard :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 4 2010, 03:18 PM~18732774
> *wus up homies and finally got the p/c back up again! :biggrin:
> *



:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 4 2010, 06:57 PM~18734470
> *:wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2010, 04:49 AM~18729578
> *Son Of a Bish
> 
> You beat me to it! :biggrin:  Start my new job today. Lets see what goes down.
> *


X2 homie started my new job today its actually pretty cool :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 4 2010, 07:35 PM~18734775
> *X2 homie started my new job today its actually pretty cool  :biggrin:
> *


How was it? Where you at? Im at warrantech now. turned down a company in coppell called Mastech. Looks like its gonna be a good gig with a lot of opportunity.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2010, 07:32 PM~18734760
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LMAO!!! I was wonderin wich one u was gonna use lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys im looking for a complete 80's mc rolling chassis..I do not need a motor or tranny just a complete frontend and rearend..Please let me know if any body has a lead on one.

Sup chris!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 4 2010, 07:48 PM~18734885
> *Hey guys im looking for a complete 80's mc rolling chassis..I do not need a motor or tranny just a complete frontend and rearend..Please let me know if any body has a lead on one.
> 
> Sup chris!
> *


what up homie!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 4 2010, 07:48 PM~18734885
> *Hey guys im looking for a complete 80's mc rolling chassis..I do not need a motor or tranny just a complete frontend and rearend..Please let me know if any body has a lead on one.
> 
> Sup chris!
> *



hit up fortworthaztec


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 4 2010, 05:48 PM~18734885
> *Hey guys im looking for a complete 80's mc rolling chassis..I do not need a motor or tranny just a complete frontend and rearend..Please let me know if any body has a lead on one.
> 
> Sup chris!
> *


i got a 1980 rolling chassis at a body shop here in Carrollton. the owner needs to get rid of it soon, i told him he could scrap it after he cuts the stuff needed for my other monte. (972)245-6253 New Car Concepts. ask for Greg. tell him Dave said you would be taking the scrap monte's chassis. plus is it has a motor and tranny, not running but its chevy... always rebuildable


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

ne1 got pics from texas motor speedway? lowlows show strong?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 4 2010, 05:55 PM~18733998
> *Sup george..it was nice to chat with you at gateway a few weeks back..The monte is lookin nice man..Keep up the hard work.
> 
> Wizard :biggrin:
> *


yea it was cool talkin again homie and yea i aint done yet cus someone always tryin to out do me!  :0 lol!!!!! gotta stay on top homie but yea it was good hollaring atcha! OLD TIMES HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

We need a big turn out at the ULC meeting this Friday...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2010, 08:50 PM~18735495
> *We need a big turn out at the ULC meeting this Friday...
> *


FREE BBQ????? I might go....


Way Of Life 84 <<<Oh it's coming...
It Was All A Dream 64


TEXAS IMPALA BUILDERS

D Shop AutoworkZ
Paint-Hydraulics-Fabrication

*81.7.TX. Paroled !!!* :wow:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave: WE WILL BE AT THE MEETING! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 4 2010, 08:51 PM~18735511
> *FREE BBQ????? I might go....
> Way Of Life 84 <<<Oh it's coming...
> It Was All A Dream 64
> ...


No and we Need you there. real talk


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2010, 05:37 PM~18734791
> *How was it?  Where you at? Im at warrantech now. turned down a company in coppell called Mastech. Looks like its gonna be a good gig with a lot of opportunity.
> *


its pretty easy its called nps(national panel system)I do panel work crazy thing is that pretty much all my family got in also I lucked out cus most of them got send out to Odessa tx,I was gona go but last minute boss told me if I want to stay in Dallas and work there with one of my cousin


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

whats up ft worth,check this out i hurt my back last week at work went to the doctor and he gave me muscle relaxers,and ibuprofen and hydocodone for the pain,let me tell u i feelll sooooo relax,my wife's getting scared cause im enjoying this too much :squint:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2010, 07:50 PM~18735495
> *We need a big turn out at the ULC meeting this Friday...
> *



were is it going to be at??Ill try to make this one.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 4 2010, 09:00 PM~18735618
> *its pretty easy its called nps(national panel system)I do panel work crazy thing is that pretty much all my family got in also I lucked out cus most of them got send out to Odessa tx,I was gona go but last minute boss told me if I want to stay in Dallas and work there with one of my cousin
> *


NICE


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Oct 4 2010, 09:03 PM~18735649-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smokies BBQ on Lancaster. It is very important that we have a big turn out.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Oct 4 2010, 09:03 PM~18735649
> *whats up ft worth,check this out i hurt my back last week at work went to the doctor and he gave me muscle relaxers,and ibuprofen and hydocodone for the pain,let me tell u i feelll sooooo relax,my wife's getting scared cause im enjoying this too much :squint:
> *


Uuuu that hydrocodine ain't no joke, that get u going especially on an empty stomach. I have had back problems for a long time stretching every morning helps and Ibuprofen 800mg once in a while.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

All yall peeps that stay in River Oaks be safe! Police are looking for a rapist loose in the streets


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2010, 09:07 PM~18736330
> *All yall peeps that stay in River Oaks be safe! Police are looking for a rapist loose in the streets
> *


 :guns: :run:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2010, 10:07 PM~18736330
> *All yall peeps that stay in River Oaks be safe! Police are looking for a rapist loose in the streets
> *







and hope he gets these type of justice


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 4 2010, 09:16 PM~18736425
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 4 2010, 04:52 PM~18734922
> *hit up fortworthaztec
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2010, 08:07 PM~18736330
> *All yall peeps that stay in River Oaks be safe! Police are looking for a rapist loose in the streets
> *


  My family stay in river oaks and I stay right down the street


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2010, 10:07 PM~18736330
> *All yall peeps that stay in River Oaks be safe! Police are looking for Rapist in the streets
> *


 :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 4 2010, 10:25 PM~18736530
> *:biggrin:
> *


tell your homies everything ordered. should be here soon.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2010, 08:59 PM~18735604
> *No and we Need you there. real talk
> *


Big worm ain't gonna do a thang...HE NEED ME!!! :biggrin:

Na but for real I'll try Homie. I got plans to go to Don Carter for my cousin's birthday party. Gotta get in a few frames. :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 4 2010, 10:45 PM~18736755
> *Big worm ain't gonna do a thang...HE NEED ME!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Na but for real I'll try Homie. I got plans to go to Don Carter for my cousin's birthday party. Gotta get in a few frames. :0
> *


dont be using no house ball


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2010, 10:07 PM~18736330
> *All yall peeps that stay in River Oaks be safe! Police are looking for a rapist loose in the streets
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 4 2010, 10:45 PM~18736755
> *Big worm ain't gonna do a thang...HE NEED ME!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Na but for real I'll try Homie. I got plans to go to Don Carter for my cousin's birthday party. Gotta get in a few frames. :0
> *


sure has been lots of bowling talk here lately........Maybe we should have a bowling tournament ?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 4 2010, 10:53 PM~18736840
> *sure has been lots of bowling talk here lately........Maybe we should have a bowling tournament ?
> *


Bowlerz Only


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

We need everyone who is going to be in town this weekend to go to the ULC meeting this Friday, were going to go over what we need in order to have a successful Halloween hop at the park picnic.. We need to collect money for the bathrooms and for the hop and costume award for the kids..


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

WHATS UP HOMIES :wave:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 4 2010, 08:59 PM~18736930
> *We need everyone who is going to be in town this weekend to go to the ULC meeting this Friday, were going to go over what we need in order to have a successful Halloween hop at the park picnic.. We need to collect money for the bathrooms and for the hop and costume award for the kids..
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 4 2010, 10:56 PM~18736899
> *Bowlerz Only
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:




Good Morning everybody! :wave:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 5 2010, 06:24 AM~18739230
> *:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> Good Morning everybody! :wave:
> *



morning sir/everybody


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 5 2010, 07:41 AM~18739272
> *morning sir/everybody
> *


How u doin? How's the MC? Did u talk to Turtle about the chassis u were lookin for?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 5 2010, 06:49 AM~18739292
> *How u doin? How's the MC? Did u talk to Turtle about the chassis u were lookin for?
> *



yes sir i did pm him and he does have a chasiss. . Thanks for that! As for the mc its at my buddies shop right now getting the paintless dent repair done.
And how is your ride..??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 4 2010, 08:51 PM~18735511
> *FREE BBQ????? I might go....
> Way Of Life 84 <<<Oh it's coming...
> It Was All A Dream 64
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Ive been warned too! :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 3 2010, 09:50 PM~18727136
> *Sunday afternoon in the westside of Fort Worth.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: 

Bad A$$ Pic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Oct 4 2010, 09:03 PM~18735649
> *whats up ft worth,check this out i hurt my back last week at work went to the doctor and he gave me muscle relaxers,and ibuprofen and hydocodone for the pain,let me tell u i feelll sooooo relax,my wife's getting scared cause im enjoying this too much :squint:
> *


 :0 :420: :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Oct 4 2010, 08:22 PM~18735174
> *ne1 got pics from texas motor speedway? lowlows show strong?
> *


There Was Alot Of Bad A$$ Rides Out There But No Lo LoS..


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2010, 08:00 AM~18739516
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Bad A$$ Pic
> *


Thanks homie....let me know when you ready to do a photoshoot....The ace and the deuce together... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 5 2010, 09:16 AM~18739596
> *Thanks homie....let me know when you ready to do a photoshoot....The ace and the deuce together... :biggrin:
> *


Kool


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2010, 08:20 AM~18739609
> *Kool
> *



5 more days homie


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, $Money Mike$, 8t4mc, 80 Eldog, kingkong1072

sup peeps... FORT WORTH in the house.... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 5 2010, 07:52 AM~18739306
> *yes sir i did pm him and he does have a chasiss. . Thanks for that! As for the mc its at my buddies shop right now getting the paintless dent repair done.
> And how is your ride..??
> *


Kool! My ride is aight. Still cruisin the streets of Roanoke daily. Got some rockers from Turtle that I will be taking to the polisher to get some bling bling on the ride. Gonna try and get the trunk done for Magnificos in houston. We tryin to get a transport. We may have an open spot on the trailer if anyone wants to take theirs done their with us.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 5 2010, 08:28 AM~18739645
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, $Money Mike$, 8t4mc, 80 Eldog, kingkong1072
> 
> ...


SHUT UP FOO!!!...speak when spoken to.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 5 2010, 09:24 AM~18739625
> *5 more days homie
> *



Cant Wait...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 5 2010, 09:30 AM~18739655
> *Kool! My ride is aight. Still cruisin the streets of Roanoke daily. Got some rockers from Turtle that I will be taking to the polisher to get some bling bling on the ride. Gonna try and get the trunk done for Magnificos in houston. We tryin to get a transport. We may have an open spot on the trailer if anyone wants to take theirs done their with us.
> *



Anyone Going To Odessa?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2010, 08:35 AM~18739692
> *Cant Wait...
> *



Im trying to get another full auto finished by then..Its been in the works for years.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 5 2010, 07:28 AM~18739645
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, $Money Mike$, 8t4mc, 80 Eldog, kingkong1072
> 
> ...


Sup Homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco

Sup Super 62


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2010, 09:36 AM~18739699
> *Anyone Going To Odessa?
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: WILL BE @ ODESSA


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2010, 09:36 AM~18739699
> *Anyone Going To Odessa?
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Oct 5 2010, 09:37 AM~18739706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chillin .. How you been Matt?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Oct 5 2010, 09:45 AM~18739749-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2010, 09:01 AM~18739856
> *Can We Use FMJs?  Or Its Just SF HP?
> Chillin .. How you been Matt?
> *



sure can..all ammo is a go

do you have anything for long range..200yrds??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2010, 08:01 AM~18739856
> *Can We Use FMJs?  Or Its Just SF HP?
> Chillin .. How you been Matt?
> *


Just workin Bro hows the 61?


Sup 8t4mc


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 5 2010, 09:14 AM~18739922
> *Just workin Bro hows the 61?
> Sup 8t4mc
> *



chillin about to go do some gun work :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 5 2010, 08:42 AM~18739738
> *Sup Loco
> 
> Sup Super 62
> *


sup homie...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Oct 5 2010, 10:12 AM~18739909-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its Gettin There


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 5 2010, 10:12 AM~18739909
> *sure can..all ammo is a go
> 
> do you have anything for long range..200yrds??
> *


 :wow: hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 5 2010, 11:35 AM~18740533
> *:wow:  hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2010, 11:43 AM~18741067
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



sweet bring it..50 cal is expensive to shoot..5+ per round ..Are you reloading your own..Ill bring my psl and we can pop some headshots at 200yrds.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 5 2010, 10:35 AM~18740533
> *:wow:  hno:
> *



You in Danny??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 5 2010, 09:35 AM~18740533
> *:wow:  hno:
> *


Sup Danny


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 5 2010, 10:12 AM~18739909
> *sure can..all ammo is a go
> 
> do you have anything for long range..200yrds??
> *


 :wow: dam i wanna shoot somthing! i have a .270 an 7mm


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Oct 5 2010, 12:51 PM~18741127-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah... :0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

LRM SEND ME A T-SHIRT.. DONT KNOW WHY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Oct 5 2010, 03:46 PM~18742393
> *LRM SEND ME A T-SHIRT.. DONT KNOW WHY
> *


 :cheesy: IS YA NEXT?


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 5 2010, 02:42 PM~18742358
> *:wow: dam i wanna shoot somthing! i have a .270 an 7mm
> *



were going on sunday..mingus tx. your welcome to go with us.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2010, 09:36 AM~18739699
> *Anyone Going To Odessa?
> *


 I don't think so.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

sup FunkyTown


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2010, 03:45 PM~18742387
> *Naw Bro I Keep Telling My Wife I Need One Of Those But She Says I Dont Need It...  :angry:      I'll Give It Acouple Years Before I Have one.. :biggrin:
> *


buy it on the down low...an we can keep it at my house  :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Oct 5 2010, 05:03 PM~18743139-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 5 2010, 05:56 PM~18743630
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Looks Bad Ass George...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 5 2010, 12:51 PM~18741136
> *You in Danny??
> *


Yes Sir,,, I'm in :yes: :machinegun:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 5 2010, 08:05 PM~18744607
> *:scrutinize:
> Sup Juan...?
> Sup Homie?
> ...


Not much.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 5 2010, 08:11 PM~18744663
> *Not much.
> *


why?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 5 2010, 08:17 PM~18744725
> *why?
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 5 2010, 08:27 PM~18744843
> *:dunno:
> *


 :dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 5 2010, 09:09 PM~18745395
> *:dunno:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: chrisdizzle, FORTWORTHAZTEC, 1regio3, juangotti, bajitos c.c.

come by 2morrow... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 5 2010, 02:51 PM~18743580
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: bout time...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 5 2010, 04:51 PM~18742996
> *were going on sunday..mingus tx. your welcome to go with us.
> *


Me and pops in fosho. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 5 2010, 10:58 PM~18746714
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: chrisdizzle, FORTWORTHAZTEC, 1regio3, juangotti, bajitos c.c.
> 
> ...


4 sho


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

morning Foros


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 5 2010, 08:11 PM~18744662
> *Yes Sir,,, I'm in :yes:  :machinegun:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*The Kids 9-10 Years Old From The Rec. At Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Need Our Help With Some Soccer Balls... Many Of Us Know Where This Park Is At We've Been There For Picnics Thro Out The Years.. They Need (5) #5 Soccer Balls.. 
Please Take Them To The ULC Meeting On Friday... 
Thanks
Alex*


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 6 2010, 08:03 AM~18749098
> *
> *


Hey Alex do you want to meet up and roll out together on Sunday?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 6 2010, 08:29 AM~18749195
> *The Kids 9-10 Years Old From The Rec. At Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Need Our Help With Some Soccer Balls...  Many Of Us Know Where This Park Is At We've Been There For Picnics Thro Out The Years..  They Need (5)  #5 Soccer Balls..
> Please Take Them To The ULC Meeting On Friday...
> Thanks
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 6 2010, 08:31 AM~18749201
> *Hey Alex do you want to meet up and roll out together on Sunday?
> *


Yes.. Lets Get Some Grub Before We Head Out....


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 6 2010, 08:32 AM~18749204
> *Yes.. Lets Get Some Grub Before We Head Out....
> *


Sounds good to me.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 6 2010, 08:34 AM~18749208
> *Sounds good to me.
> *


 :h5: Is There Anything Else You Want To Shoot?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 6 2010, 08:35 AM~18749212
> *:h5:  Is There Anything Else You Want To Shoot?
> *


Yeah but would probably get in trouble for that :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 6 2010, 07:35 AM~18749212
> *:h5:  Is There Anything Else You Want To Shoot?
> *



since were all comming from different locations what well do is meet up in the home depot parking lot at 9-930 ish in weathorford in the morning..
Kool??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Oct 6 2010, 08:38 AM~18749222-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kool We'll Be There...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 6 2010, 07:44 AM~18749241
> *since were all comming from different locations what well do is meet up in the home depot parking lot at 9-930 ish in weathorford in the morning..
> Kool??
> *



As of now we have

chrissdizzle
dizzles dad aka og dizzle ..btw he's bringing the real guns. :biggrin: 
Loco 61
elpintor
My buddy eric and 2 sons
Abel diaz streetlife able
8t4mc :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 6 2010, 07:50 AM~18749263
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...



recall recall!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 6 2010, 08:47 AM~18749251
> *As of now we have
> 
> chrissdizzle
> ...


Should we take a grill? Ohh and what about the ammo to we all chip in or BYOA?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 6 2010, 08:51 AM~18749271
> *recall recall!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 6 2010, 07:51 AM~18749273
> *Should we take a grill? Ohh and what about the ammo to we all chip in or BYOA?
> *



I got you on the ammo Danny.. :biggrin: Just bring yourself and pay your entry fee..Ill throw everybody some full mags to rattle off.Most the other guys will be bringing there own weapons with there ammo.

Im not sure if they allow a grill there.Ill make a call and report back.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 6 2010, 08:57 AM~18749304
> *I got you on the ammo Danny.. :biggrin: Just bring yourself and pay your entry fee..Ill throw everybody some full mags to rattle off.Most the other guys will be bringing there own weapons with there ammo.
> 
> Im not sure if they allow a grill there.Ill make a call and report back.
> *


 Thanx... no biggy on the grill, I thought we were going to some open field.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Dont forget the pistols..they have a nice pistol range with plinker targets.
video cameras?


This is were we will be going guy's.


http://www.tacproshootingcenter.com/


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 6 2010, 09:03 AM~18749329
> *Dont forget the pistols..they have a nice pistol range with plinker targets.
> video camras?
> This is were we will be going guy's.
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 6 2010, 09:03 AM~18749329
> *Dont forget the pistols..they have a nice pistol range with plinker targets.
> video cameras?
> This is were we will be going guy's.
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Guns and bowling seems to be the topics of late! :nicoderm:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros 

I wish i could go but il be at work...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 6 2010, 09:29 AM~18749812
> *Sup Foros
> 
> I wish i could go but il be at work...
> *


Well drop some lead for the homies that can't be there!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 6 2010, 09:03 AM~18750120
> *Well drop some lead for the homies that can't be there!
> *


Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

wheres everybody :scrutinize:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

i need to go to range to site my laser in on my AK


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Oct 6 2010, 11:34 AM~18750367-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*GO RANGERS!!*

*103.3 ESPN or on TBS!! *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Dre


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 6 2010, 10:05 AM~18750604
> *i need to go to range to site my laser in on my AK
> *


 :0 


Sup Joe


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 6 2010, 12:43 PM~18750910
> *Sup Dre
> *


Sup Matt
Here at work suppose to be working instead im listening to the Rangers Game! :happysad:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 6 2010, 10:47 AM~18750941
> *Sup Matt
> Here at work suppose to be working instead im listening to the Rangers Game!  :happysad:
> *


Here at work to bro :happysad:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 6 2010, 12:45 PM~18750922
> *:0
> Sup Joe
> *


just chillin


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Texas Regal85


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

5-0 Rangers Top of the 6th inning!! :boink:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 6 2010, 02:22 PM~18751588
> *Sup Texas Regal85
> *


Sup Matt! hows everything


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*RANGERS WIN RANGERS WIN! *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 6 2010, 03:44 PM~18752277
> *RANGERS WIN RANGERS WIN!
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave: Danny! I seen the pic of Juans ride on fb. Looks like its comin along pretty good. D Shop always gettin down!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

blanco, 81.7.TX., Loco 61
what it do bros :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 6 2010, 04:33 PM~18752696
> *blanco, 81.7.TX., Loco 61
> what it do bros  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Oscar!  

Alex,
Im gonna be in the Riverside if your gonna be home I can bring those tools by!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 6 2010, 12:05 PM~18750604
> *i need to go to range to site my laser in on my AK
> *


Bring it on we are going Sunday morning. We'll meet somewhere here in Fort Worth, and head out all together.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 6 2010, 04:28 PM~18752645
> *:wave: Danny! I seen the pic of Juans ride on fb. Looks like its comin along pretty good.  D Shop always gettin down!
> *


Yeah Thanx, we got the moon roof working now. :biggrin:

View My Video


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 6 2010, 04:44 PM~18752797
> *Yeah Thanx, we got the moon roof working now. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ill have the 105 ready by sunday!!

Ill also bring a long ranger spotting scope.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Oct 6 2010, 04:45 PM~18752806
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Sup Josuan.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 6 2010, 04:44 PM~18752797
> *Yeah Thanx, we got the moon roof working now. :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video
> *


You gonna be able to cut the moon roof into mines? :boink:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 6 2010, 04:57 PM~18752906
> *You gonna be able to cut the moon roof into mines?  :boink:
> *


And you know these mann. :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 6 2010, 04:03 PM~18752965
> *And you know these mann. :thumbsup:
> *



that was quick..just the other day it was barely pulled out the car..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 6 2010, 05:03 PM~18752965
> *And you know these mann. :thumbsup:
> *


Damn I need to sell my head liner now!  :boink:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 6 2010, 05:05 PM~18753008
> *that was quick..just the other day it was barely pulled out the car..
> *


Yeah it took me about 5 hrs :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 6 2010, 05:07 PM~18753023
> *Damn I need to sell my head liner now!    :boink:
> *


No keep it you will need it. Will just cut the hole out.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 6 2010, 05:08 PM~18753038
> *No keep it you will need it. Will just cut the hole out.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 6 2010, 04:57 PM~18752906
> *You gonna be able to cut the moon roof into mines?  :boink:
> *


wtf... i just sold mine cause nobody would do it for me. :angry:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 6 2010, 04:57 PM~18752897
> *Sup Josuan.
> *


what days you at the shop? i wanna swing by and put in some more work on the cutty :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 6 2010, 04:07 PM~18753027
> *Yeah it took me about 5 hrs :biggrin:
> *


U the man bro :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 6 2010, 06:47 AM~18749251
> *As of now we have
> 
> chrissdizzle
> ...


Man sounds like fun.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Oct 6 2010, 01:16 PM~18752044
> *Sup Matt! hows everything
> *


Just got to the house got be up at 430am tomarrow for work... :happysad: How you been Homie?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 6 2010, 05:17 PM~18753586
> *Man sounds like fun.
> *



It will be.. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 6 2010, 08:50 PM~18754914
> *
> *


Sup Dog!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 6 2010, 06:17 PM~18753586
> *Man sounds like fun.
> *


you know it is homie.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ROLLIN64 BIG George!, artisticdream63, chevythang


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 6 2010, 01:44 PM~18752277
> *RANGERS WIN RANGERS WIN!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 6 2010, 04:44 PM~18752797
> *Yeah Thanx, we got the moon roof working now. :biggrin:
> 
> View My Video
> *



Dammit!!!! :0 Juan tryin to keep things on the lo-lo! That ride gonna be tough when its done.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 6 2010, 09:46 PM~18755497
> *Dammit!!!! :0 Juan tryin to keep things on the lo-lo! That ride gonna be tough when its done.
> *


not at all I posted everything when he sent it to me. I posted it in my build up thread.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Breaking news: I heard Fidel lost an axel on his trailer just outside of Amarillo.. There ok but had to remove tires from one of the axels, traveling now on a single axel.. I got this from Leonard, he was following them.. There gonna make a pit stop at the next town they come to.. No one was hurt..


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 6 2010, 08:34 PM~18756002
> *Breaking news: I heard Fidel lost an axel on his trailer just outside of Amarillo.. There ok but had to remove tires from one of the axels, traveling now on a single axel.. I got this from Leonard, he was following them.. There gonna make a pit stop at the next town they come to.. No one was hurt..
> *


Man that sucks glad everyone is Ok.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85+Oct 6 2010, 05:38 PM~18753296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 Good thing is nobody got hurt.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 6 2010, 07:34 PM~18756002
> *Breaking news: I heard Fidel lost an axel on his trailer just outside of Amarillo.. There ok but had to remove tires from one of the axels, traveling now on a single axel.. I got this from Leonard, he was following them.. There gonna make a pit stop at the next town they come to.. No one was hurt..
> *


  DAMN IT.... GOTTA GREASE THEM HOES DOWN... happy 2 hear everyone is okay... :happysad:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 6 2010, 02:26 PM~18753195
> *wtf... i just sold mine cause nobody would do it for me. :angry:
> *


 :0 is this arelio or lucio???whos behind this screen name? :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 6 2010, 10:46 PM~18756117
> *Everyday after 11:00am come by anytime Homie.
> :biggrin: Gracias
> X2 Good thing is nobody got hurt.
> *


You ready for sunday danny?


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 6 2010, 09:46 PM~18756117
> *Everyday after 11:00am come by anytime Homie.
> :biggrin: Gracias
> X2 Good thing is nobody got hurt.
> *


X3


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 6 2010, 11:25 PM~18756494
> *:0 is this arelio or lucio???whos behind this screen name? :biggrin:
> *


Niether....this is bob :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Fidel and Thomas on the road 287 to Vegas...... Followed the homies on my way to LV.....


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 7 2010, 01:24 AM~18757545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD SEE YALL FRIDAY


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 6 2010, 08:34 PM~18756002
> *Breaking news: I heard Fidel lost an axel on his trailer just outside of Amarillo.. There ok but had to remove tires from one of the axels, traveling now on a single axel.. I got this from Leonard, he was following them.. There gonna make a pit stop at the next town they come to.. No one was hurt..
> *


Yea Homies had to move slow and slow it down to 60 mph shit just locked up :wow: we are all good


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 6 2010, 10:46 PM~18756117
> *Everyday after 11:00am come by anytime Homie.
> :biggrin: Gracias
> X2 Good thing is nobody got hurt.
> *


x2


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

mornin 817 glad to hear the homies are ok


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 6 2010, 11:25 PM~18756494
> *:0 is this arelio or lucio???whos behind this screen name? :biggrin:
> *


thought it was bob...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 7 2010, 02:27 AM~18757560
> *Yea Homies had to move slow and slow it down to 60 mph shit just locked up :wow:  we are all good
> *


close call. lets keep it safe on the road.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 7 2010, 02:24 AM~18757545
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good To Hear Everyone Is Ok.....  Be Safe In Vegas And Drink A Beer For Me... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 6 2010, 08:34 PM~18756002
> *Breaking news: I heard Fidel lost an axel on his trailer just outside of Amarillo.. There ok but had to remove tires from one of the axels, traveling now on a single axel.. I got this from Leonard, he was following them.. There gonna make a pit stop at the next town they come to.. No one was hurt..
> *


Glad nobody was hurt

Yall be safe out there and have a safe trip back


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*The Kids 9-10 Years Old From The Rec. At Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Need Our Help With Some Soccer Balls... Many Of Us Know Where This Park Is At We've Been There For Picnics Thro Out The Years.. They Need (5) #5 Soccer Balls.. 
Please Take Them To The ULC Meeting On Friday... 
Thanks
Alex*


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Oct 6 2010, 11:34 PM~18756561
> *You ready for sunday danny?
> *


 OOHHhh yeah I'm ready to go postal. :guns: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 7 2010, 08:00 AM~18758268
> *OOHHhh yeah I'm ready to go postal. :guns:  :machinegun:  :biggrin:
> *


 :run:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:ninja:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 7 2010, 01:27 AM~18757560
> *Yea Homies had to move slow and slow it down to 60 mph shit just locked up :wow:  we are all good
> *


they need anything head out today around 6pm


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Chrome Undies , Wraped Frame $2500 :0 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1992535508.html


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2010, 06:24 AM~18758338
> *Chrome Undies , Wraped Frame  $2500      :0
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/1992535508.html
> *


Good deal


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up homies we are here in Amarillo getting the trailer fixed thanks to everyone for there concern we are good we be back on the road again in 30min. See yall homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 7 2010, 10:18 AM~18758843
> *What's up homies we are here in Amarillo getting the trailer fixed thanks to everyone for there concern we are good we be back on the road again in 30min. See yall homies
> *


Take Pic Of Trailer And Post It Up Tomas...  Keep Us Posted Wit Pics


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 7 2010, 08:18 AM~18758843
> *What's up homies we are here in Amarillo getting the trailer fixed thanks to everyone for there concern we are good we be back on the road again in 30min. See yall homies
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 7 2010, 10:18 AM~18758843
> *What's up homies we are here in Amarillo getting the trailer fixed thanks to everyone for there concern we are good we be back on the road again in 30min. See yall homies
> *


Yes sir, be careful. :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

anybody parting out a buick regal


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*RANGERS RANGERS RANGERS *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 7 2010, 03:10 PM~18760778
> *6 to zip</span>*


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 7 2010, 07:06 AM~18758111
> *thought it was bob...
> *


yes sir it is!! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2010, 07:56 AM~18758259
> *The Kids 9-10 Years Old From The Rec. At Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Need Our Help With Some Soccer Balls...  Many Of Us Know Where This Park Is At We've Been There For Picnics Thro Out The Years..  They Need (5)  #5 Soccer Balls..
> Please Take Them To The ULC Meeting On Friday...
> Thanks
> ...


is there a confirmed count on balls already being donated??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 7 2010, 03:35 PM~18760985
> *is there a confirmed count on balls already being donated??
> *



If We Can Get More That Would Be Great


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*RANGERS WIN*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 7 2010, 04:50 PM~18761522
> *RANGERS WIN
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2010, 04:56 AM~18758259
> *The Kids 9-10 Years Old From The Rec. At Echo Lake Park In Fort Worth Need Our Help With Some Soccer Balls...  Many Of Us Know Where This Park Is At We've Been There For Picnics Thro Out The Years..  They Need (5)  #5 Soccer Balls..
> Please Take Them To The ULC Meeting On Friday...
> Thanks
> ...


i will be DONATING 2 SOCCER BALLS... from FORT-WORTH... :biggrin:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Changed up the Flash Player on Danny's website. Check it out. Hopefully it will load faster the first time. 

If you have any pics of work Danny has done to your rides send them to him and we will try to get them on the website.

Thx


DSHOP AUTOWERKZ


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew big george


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wats up bob


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Oct 7 2010, 03:48 PM~18761914
> *Changed up the Flash Player on Danny's website. Check it out. Hopefully it will load faster the first time.
> 
> If you have any pics of work Danny has done to your rides send them to him and we will try to get them on the website.
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:machinegun:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Oct 7 2010, 06:23 PM~18762153
> *wats up bob
> *



whats up Joe...........


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Oct 7 2010, 06:41 PM~18762691
> *whats up Joe...........
> *


not much homie just chillin, hit me up when u get a chance


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 7 2010, 08:18 AM~18758843
> *What's up homies we are here in Amarillo getting the trailer fixed thanks to everyone for there concern we are good we be back on the road again in 30min. See yall homies
> *


Glad everything is okay homie!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew blanco, where are the upodate pics on that bad ass 64


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros

Were is everyone????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 7 2010, 09:26 PM~18763397
> *Sup Foros
> 
> Were is everyone????
> *


Vegas man!!!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 7 2010, 05:56 PM~18762787
> *Glad everything is okay homie!!!
> *


X2


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up homies!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 7 2010, 09:41 PM~18763931
> *wus up homies!!!!!!!!!
> *


wat it dew homie, u still comin out 2morrow


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 7 2010, 05:07 PM~18761640
> *i will be DONATING 2 SOCCER BALLS... from FORT-WORTH... :biggrin:
> *


Cool I'll Have One From The Fort Worth Crew To....


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 7 2010, 08:48 PM~18763985
> *Cool I'll Have One From The  Fort Worth Crew To....
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Good Morning!... TGIF!*


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 8 2010, 08:08 AM~18765438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Q-vole Puppet. If you go to the meeting tonight please don't forget the posters.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

good morning!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 8 2010, 08:17 AM~18765460
> *Thats no lie... Sup Alex
> Q-vole Puppet. If you go to the meeting tonight please don't forget the posters.
> 
> *




Qvo Danny! Ill see u at the meeting tonite! What time u goin up there?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 8 2010, 08:39 AM~18765536
> *:werd:
> *


Real LOWRIDERS keep it in the Streets!! 

*UNBANNED *:wow:

D SHOP Quality Work

GET DRUNK CREW!! 

NOT JUST ANOTHER PROJECT IN PCS AT A SHOP BUT IN THE STREETS

My Feedback


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 8 2010, 09:20 AM~18765717
> *Qvo Danny! Ill see u at the meeting tonite! What time u goin up there?
> *


At 8:00 con la familia.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 8 2010, 08:17 AM~18765460
> *Thats no lie... Sup Alex
> Q-vole Puppet. If you go to the meeting tonight please don't forget the posters.
> 
> *



Chillin Danny... You Ready For Sunday?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, 8t4mc


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 8 2010, 10:32 AM~18766081
> *Chillin Danny...  You Ready For Sunday?
> *


Yes Sir . :yes:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 8 2010, 09:46 AM~18765870
> *Real LOWRIDERS keep it in the Streets!!
> 
> UNBANNED :wow:
> ...


 :werd:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 8 2010, 09:32 AM~18766081
> *Chillin Danny...  You Ready For Sunday?
> *



pm me your number so I can call you when need be.

Im going to try to make it to the ulc thing tonight if i get back intime from looking at another ride.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 8 2010, 11:11 AM~18766289
> *pm me your number so I can call you when need be.
> 
> Im going to try to make it to the ulc thing tonight if i get back intime from looking at another ride.
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 8 2010, 10:15 AM~18766311
> *
> *



got it!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 8 2010, 11:11 AM~18766289
> *pm me your number so I can call you when need be.
> 
> Im going to try to make it to the ulc thing tonight if i get back intime from looking at another ride.
> *


 :0


----------



## Tprice (Oct 8, 2010)

Those are some very sweet rides! My brother has a 83 Impalla that he made into a low rider. It's a beautiful ride. I'll see if I can find a photo to post here.

www.b2bmedia.com


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 8 2010, 11:23 AM~18766365
> *:0
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tprice_@Oct 8 2010, 11:24 AM~18766377
> *Those are some very sweet rides! My brother has a 83 Impalla that he made into a low rider. It's a beautiful ride. I'll see if I can find a photo to post here.
> 
> www.b2bmedia.com
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Wake UP Vid Fr!day!*

lQezWv93KZU&videos=eKqnbpbVBhQ&feature=BF


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 8 2010, 06:17 AM~18765460
> *Thats no lie... Sup Alex
> Q-vole Puppet. If you go to the meeting tonight please don't forget the posters.
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

what up danny


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

got a new ride for u to work on


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

what up 80 eldog


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

where everyone


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

solo ridin now whats goin down this weekend??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Oct 8 2010, 04:23 PM~18768095
> *solo ridin now whats goin down this weekend??
> *


 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 8 2010, 10:41 AM~18767091
> *Wake UP Vid Fr!day!
> 
> lQezWv93KZU&videos=eKqnbpbVBhQ&feature=BF
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew homies, GT passing thru


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 8 2010, 10:11 AM~18765992
> *At 8:00 con la familia.
> *



 it'll jus b me and the kids. Prolly gonna be late. I'm still at work.


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

i got a soccer ball,but wont make it to the meeting.who can i give it to ?or where can i drop it off?


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Oct 8 2010, 04:23 PM~18768095
> *solo ridin now whats goin down this weekend??
> *


:0


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

anybody goin to the show in waco tomorrow


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

what up funky town


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 cutdog+Oct 8 2010, 03:42 PM~18767812-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 What u get? post a pic if you can. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

How'd the meeting go Juan???


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 8 2010, 11:41 AM~18767091
> *Wake UP Vid Fr!day!
> 
> lQezWv93KZU&videos=eKqnbpbVBhQ&feature=BF
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank You to every one who came out to the ULC meeting tonight. Our ULC event will be a good one. thanks to all who donated. It may not have been the most worthy cause but its either take up a collection or pay dues to throw these events. So far this has worked. Shout out to DJ Juan for DJing this event and shout out to all who make the ULC possible.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 8 2010, 09:20 PM~18770427
> *How'd the meeting go Juan???
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 8 2010, 11:20 PM~18770427
> *How'd the meeting go Juan???
> *


very well. we raised 200.00 for the picnic. Should be a good turn out. The Kids are going to have a blast. I think every year we should make this more and more about the youth. Lets be honest most of the time they dont even want to go to the car shows. Lets make this there day,


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 8 2010, 11:22 PM~18770448
> *Thank You to every one who came out to the ULC meeting tonight.  Our ULC event will be a good one. thanks to all who donated. It may not have been the most worthy cause but its either take up a collection or pay dues to throw these events. So far this has worked. Shout out to DJ Juan for DJing this event and shout out to all who make the ULC possible.
> *


also ceasor from the big I.C. and Danny from Dshop are putting money for the hop and hopefully a couple of other shops to help and they also will be announced when we are notified and there will be different classes to spread the love around! so cant wait to see all those that come to help support this event ? the U.L.C. meeting did go great and again thanks to all that donated money for this event to be a good one again for the U.L.C.!! :biggrin: ALSO ON ANOTHER NOTE WE WOULD LIKE FOR ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS AND SOLO RIDERS TO PLEASE BRING CANDY TO PASS OUT TO THE KIDS WHILE THEY ARE WALKING AROUND LOOKING AT THE CAR AND DONT FORGET TO DRESS YOU KIDS FOR THE COSTUME CONTEST ! PEACE AND GOD BLESS TO ALL! :cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 8 2010, 10:35 PM~18770533
> *also ceasor from the big I.C. and Danny from Dshop are putting money for the hop and hopefully a couple of other shops to help and they also will be announced when we are notified and there will be different classes to spread the love around! so cant wait to see all those that come to help support this event ? the U.L.C. meeting did go great and again thanks to all that donated money for this event to be a good one again for the U.L.C.!! :biggrin: ALSO ON ANOTHER NOTE WE WOULD LIKE FOR ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS AND SOLO RIDERS TO PLEASE BRING CANDY TO PASS OUT TO THE KIDS WHILE THEY ARE WALKING AROUND LOOKING AT THE CAR AND DONT FORGET TO DRESS YOU KIDS FOR THE COSTUME CONTEST ! PEACE AND GOD BLESS TO ALL! :cheesy:
> *



when is the show??


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 8 2010, 10:42 PM~18770571
> *
> 
> 
> ...




sweet!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 8 2010, 08:35 PM~18770533
> *also ceasor from the big I.C. and Danny from Dshop are putting money for the hop and hopefully a couple of other shops to help and they also will be announced when we are notified and there will be different classes to spread the love around! so cant wait to see all those that come to help support this event ? the U.L.C. meeting did go great and again thanks to all that donated money for this event to be a good one again for the U.L.C.!! :biggrin: ALSO ON ANOTHER NOTE WE WOULD LIKE FOR ALL CAR CLUB MEMBERS AND SOLO RIDERS TO PLEASE BRING CANDY TO PASS OUT TO THE KIDS WHILE THEY ARE WALKING AROUND LOOKING AT THE CAR AND DONT FORGET TO DRESS YOU KIDS FOR THE COSTUME CONTEST ! PEACE AND GOD BLESS TO ALL! :cheesy:
> *


SORRY ME AND MY SON COULDNT STAY... MY IN-LAWS CAME INTO TOWN LAST NIGHT...

on behalf of the FORT-WORTH CREW...  Iam going to put sumthing on the hop FROM THE FORT-WORTH CREW AND THE RUST-FREE SHOP...LOL...

HOW MANY SOCCER BALLS DID THY COLLECT LAST NIGHT>?

EVERY EVENT SHOULD BE ABOUT THE KIDDOS... :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 9 2010, 09:07 AM~18771651
> *SORRY ME AND MY SON COULDNT STAY... MY IN-LAWS CAME INTO TOWN LAST NIGHT...
> 
> on behalf of the FORT-WORTH CREW...   Iam going to put sumthing on the hop FROM THE FORT-WORTH CREW AND THE RUST-FREE SHOP...LOL...
> ...


 I believe 5 balls were donated.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 9 2010, 06:51 AM~18771752
> *I believe 5 balls were donated.
> *


 :biggrin: 4 of those came from the FORT-WORTH CREW.... :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 9 2010, 12:44 PM~18772352
> *:biggrin:  4 of those came from the FORT-WORTH CREW.... :biggrin:
> *


:wow:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 9 2010, 09:51 AM~18771752
> *I believe 5 balls were donated.
> *


There. Will be 6 if somebody can tell me who to give it to. :dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 9 2010, 04:01 PM~18773078
> *There. Will be 6 if somebody can tell me who to give it to. :dunno:
> *


Fernando Street Life


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

WUS UP HOMIES JUST WANTED TO LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT IF YOU WANT TO TAKE A CRUISE AROUND 630 OR SO WE WILL BE WASHING UP THE RIDES AT THE WASH ON HEMPHILL AND THEN WE WILL BE CRUISING ALL OVER THE FUNK SO HIT ME UP OR GO BY THE WASH !!!!!! LATERS!


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Dell Monitor for sale 60bucks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 9 2010, 09:07 AM~18771651
> *SORRY ME AND MY SON COULDNT STAY... MY IN-LAWS CAME INTO TOWN LAST NIGHT...
> 
> on behalf of the FORT-WORTH CREW...   Iam going to put sumthing on the hop FROM THE FORT-WORTH CREW AND THE RUST-FREE SHOP...LOL...
> ...


We Got 6 Last Night And One More On Its Way.. Thanks Everyone The Brought Balls.. The Kids Will Be Very Excited To Have Soccer Ball To Practice With... MUCH PROPS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 9 2010, 05:27 PM~18773334
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Are Both For Sale?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Oct 9 2010, 04:01 PM~18773078
> *There. Will be 6 if somebody can tell me who to give it to. :dunno:
> *


PM Sent


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 9 2010, 12:44 PM~18772352
> *:biggrin:  4 of those came from the FORT-WORTH CREW.... :biggrin:
> *



Fort Worth Crew


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2010, 05:41 PM~18773381
> *Are Both For Sale?
> *


text sent


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Alex I called you and left you a message.

Danny get ready!!!

guys try to be at the home depot in weatherford by 9.30 in the morning.

IM BRINGING 5 MACHINE GUNS 
AN SP1
ONE AR15 M4 
GLOCK
PSL SNIPER RIFLE.

Lets do this!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew 817


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

danny what up got a 81 cutty if everything goes well i am hoping to tear it down this winter and bring u da frame


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 9 2010, 08:36 PM~18774108
> *Alex I called you and left you a message.
> 
> Danny get ready!!!
> ...


 :wow: dam i wish i could make it....somebody take some video please


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Oct 9 2010, 08:36 PM~18774108-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Got My Camera


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2010, 10:25 PM~18774952
> *Sup Dave See you Tomorrow....
> Got My Camera
> *



Ok ..Ill be in a silver civic hatchback.


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 9 2010, 09:25 PM~18774952
> *Sup Dave See you Tomorrow....
> Got My Camera
> *


I want to go :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 9 2010, 04:16 PM~18773130
> *Fernando Street Life
> *



WOW there still around?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 10 2010, 01:05 AM~18775369
> *WOW  there still around?
> *


he was at the ULC meeting :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Oct 10 2010, 12:50 AM~18775305
> *I want to go  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



lets go hit me up asap just waiting for Danny then we're headed out..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

morning foros, wats up Alex


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 10 2010, 06:36 AM~18775805
> *lets go hit me up asap just waiting for Danny then we're headed out..
> *



heading out right now!! c yall in weathereford


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81 cutdog_@Oct 8 2010, 01:51 PM~18767880
> *what up 80 eldog
> *


Sup Homie :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn all hungover  :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Sup matt. Got electricity run to shop. Going to try to have cnc running tomorrow


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 10 2010, 11:34 AM~18776426
> *Damn all hungover   :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 10 2010, 09:41 AM~18776467
> *Sup matt.  Got electricity run to shop. Going to try to have cnc running tomorrow
> *


Sup Joe

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Go cowboys


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 10 2010, 09:34 AM~18776426
> *Damn all hungover   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 10 2010, 01:20 PM~18777376
> *Go cowboys
> *


X2


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got home.. Thanks Danny and Alex for comming out with us today.Im sure yall have some vids to be posted. :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 10 2010, 06:03 PM~18778039
> *Just got home.. Thanks Danny and Alex for comming out with us today.Im sure yall have some vids to be posted. :biggrin:
> *


Thank You Dave for taking us out there and shoot your AK's had a great time. 
You too Chris :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
I didnt take but 2 pics was having too much fun shooting them guns. We have to do these again.


















:0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 10 2010, 04:20 PM~18778086
> *Thank You Dave for taking us out there and shoot your AK's had a great time.
> You too Chris :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I didnt take but 2 pics was having too much fun shooting them guns. We have to do these again.
> ...


Looks like y'all had a good time


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 10 2010, 06:20 PM~18778086
> *Thank You Dave for taking us out there and shoot your AK's had a great time.
> You too Chris :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I didnt take but 2 pics was having too much fun shooting them guns. We have to do these again.
> ...


Man I tried to get some video, but I was trying to find out how to work my wifes camera. I only got 1 video of Alex but you were taping to and you were closer. Ill try to post it in little bit. Glad yall had fun I know we did.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Oct 10 2010, 06:21 PM~18778406
> *Man I tried to get some video, but I was trying to find out how to work my wifes camera. I only got 1 video of Alex but you were taping to and you were closer. Ill try to post it in little bit. Glad yall had fun I know we did.
> *



Chris we need to get out there again and concentrate on getting your nagant and your dads ak squared away.

Nice to be out the gang again..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 10 2010, 05:20 PM~18778086
> *Thank You Dave for taking us out there and shoot your AK's had a great time.
> You too Chris :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> I didnt take but 2 pics was having too much fun shooting them guns. We have to do these again.
> ...



No prob man..I had a good time.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Oct 10 2010, 07:45 AM~18775811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had A Bad A$$ Time Today... Thanks Dave And The Crew... Cant wait To Do It Again....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 10 2010, 11:05 PM~18780450
> *Sup Homie???
> 
> Had A Bad A$$ Time Today... Thanks Dave And The Crew... Cant wait To Do It Again....
> ...



sweet!! Cant wait to do it again.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

sup matt find me any parts yet?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 11 2010, 10:22 AM~18782976
> *sup matt find me any parts yet?
> *


Yes sir my cousin has a bunch of stuff for you to go threw let me know when you wana go overe there :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 11 2010, 03:10 PM~18784143
> *Sup Homies
> *


Chillin At The Crib.....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 11 2010, 12:05 AM~18780450
> *Sup Homie???
> 
> Had A Bad A$$ Time Today... Thanks Dave And The Crew... Cant wait To Do It Again....
> ...


God damn that full auto aint no joke.. How much one of those run??? Is it legal to own one?? :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 11 2010, 04:00 PM~18785018
> *God damn that full auto aint no joke.. How much one of those run??? Is it legal to own one??  :wow:
> *



Yes legal for me..If you wanted one you would either need a ffl licence and a sot or about 20k for a pre 86 transferable.I brought other full autos but I guess they didnt get filmed.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Man that shit look like fun


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 11 2010, 05:54 PM~18785299
> *Yes legal for me..If you wanted one you would either need a ffl licence and a sot or about 20k for a pre 86 transferable.I brought other full autos  but I guess they didnt get filmed.
> *


Whats an sot??? R u law enforcement? Dealer? Thats bad ass!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 11 2010, 06:22 PM~18785449
> *Man that shit look like fun
> *


Hell yea i wonder when the next "fun at the range" will be, i got my pellet gun ready


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 11 2010, 12:11 AM~18780490
> *sweet!! Cant wait to do it again.
> *


DAMNNNNN :wow: 

I wanna get in on some of this next time. Let me know when. I can pay for some ammo.

You guys look gangsta out there.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 11 2010, 05:31 PM~18785497
> *Whats an sot??? R u law enforcement? Dealer? Thats bad ass!!!
> *



I am a manufacturer..I have a federial firearms license and a special occupations license..The sot license says I can build any kind of machine gun I desire. :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 11 2010, 12:05 AM~18780450
> *Sup Homie???
> 
> Had A Bad A$$ Time Today... Thanks Dave And The Crew... Cant wait To Do It Again....
> ...


Nice video! Me my dad and my brother had a blast. Alex you got some nice guns too. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC+Oct 9 2010, 09:44 AM~18772352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea you knw it homie... REGISTERED AND LEGIT... HERE IT IS.. THE FORT WORTH CREW... LOCO61-BLANCO-SUPER62-TONY62-PETE THE PAINTER-

SOME OF YOU ALREADY SEEN IT BUT THIS FOR THE OTHERS... PLAQUE WILL BE HERE NEZT WEEK,, THNKS 2 JAGSTER... :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 11 2010, 07:35 PM~18786367
> *yea you knw it homie... REGISTERED AND LEGIT... HERE IT IS.. THE FORT WORTH CREW... LOCO61-BLANCO-SUPER62-TONY62-PETE THE PAINTER-
> 
> SOME OF YOU ALREADY SEEN IT BUT THIS FOR THE OTHERS... PLAQUE WILL BE HERE NEZT WEEK,, THNKS 2 JAGSTER... :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup:  Yes Sir Fort Worth Crew Will Be Hitting The Streets Soon [/COLOR][/SIZE]


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 11 2010, 08:35 PM~18786367
> *yea you knw it homie... REGISTERED AND LEGIT... HERE IT IS.. THE FORT WORTH CREW... LOCO61-BLANCO-SUPER62-TONY62-PETE THE PAINTER-
> 
> SOME OF YOU ALREADY SEEN IT BUT THIS FOR THE OTHERS... PLAQUE WILL BE HERE NEZT WEEK,, THNKS 2 JAGSTER... :biggrin:
> ...


LOOKS SWEET.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Oct 11 2010, 07:45 PM~18786438
> *LOOKS SWEET.
> *


 :h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Oct 11 2010, 05:45 PM~18786438
> *LOOKS SWEET.
> *


THNKS HOMIE... This was in the works for a while... and 2 weeks ago we registered at the Down Town Court House... and sent the final design to Joel at Jagster... mind you there is no president no club dues no drama... jst cruizing and cook outs and helpin each other with our rides... :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 11 2010, 08:51 PM~18786492
> *THNKS HOMIE... This was in the works for a while... and 2 weeks ago we registered at the Down Town Court House... and sent the final design to Joel at Jagster... mind you there is no president no club dues no drama... jst cruizing and cook outs and helpin each other with our rides... :biggrin:
> *


Sounds sweet too. Good luck with it homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 11 2010, 07:51 PM~18786492
> *THNKS HOMIE... This was in the works for a while... and 2 weeks ago we registered at the Down Town Court House... and sent the final design to Joel at Jagster... mind you there is no president no club dues no drama... jst cruizing and cook outs and helpin each other with our rides... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Oct 11 2010, 05:51 PM~18785605
> *DAMNNNNN  :wow:
> 
> I wanna get in on some of this next time. Let me know when. I can pay for some ammo.
> ...



Start saving up for ammo now..30 round in 3 seconds adds up real quick = 7.50 a mag


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Sup chris .Did you get that pm..Ill give your dad my price on the glock.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 11 2010, 10:01 PM~18787150
> *Sup chris .Did you get that pm..Ill give your dad my price on the glock.
> *


YA i got it. That foo is hooked like crack.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Oct 11 2010, 09:03 PM~18787178
> *YA i got it. That foo is hooked like crack.
> *



Told ya..I wouldnt misslead yall.Get yalls money together and we'll go pick up both of yours at the same time.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Does any one know who won oty's


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 11 2010, 08:35 PM~18786367
> *yea you knw it homie... REGISTERED AND LEGIT... HERE IT IS.. THE FORT WORTH CREW... LOCO61-BLANCO-SUPER62-TONY62-PETE THE PAINTER-
> 
> SOME OF YOU ALREADY SEEN IT BUT THIS FOR THE OTHERS... PLAQUE WILL BE HERE NEZT WEEK,, THNKS 2 JAGSTER... :biggrin:
> ...


:0 :0 :0

Plaka looks nice Homie Turtle. Can't wait to see those back windows chromes out. GOD BLESS!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 11 2010, 08:35 PM~18786367
> *yea you knw it homie... REGISTERED AND LEGIT... HERE IT IS.. THE FORT WORTH CREW... LOCO61-BLANCO-SUPER62-TONY62-PETE THE PAINTER-
> 
> SOME OF YOU ALREADY SEEN IT BUT THIS FOR THE OTHERS... PLAQUE WILL BE HERE NEZT WEEK,, THNKS 2 JAGSTER... :biggrin:
> ...



How much they chargin you for the plaques?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse+Oct 10 2010, 06:29 PM~18778125-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fooo sure... I definitely want to go again. Thanx Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Oct 11 2010, 07:25 PM~18787441-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 11 2010, 11:19 PM~18787941
> *THNKS HOMIE... JST MEMBER THIS ISNT MY CLUB THIS IS OUR CREW... THAT ARE ABOUT HELPIN OUT WITH WHATEVER... U WHR ONE OF THE FIRST TO SEE IT...  :biggrin:
> 
> *


:0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 11 2010, 08:35 PM~18786367
> *yea you knw it homie... REGISTERED AND LEGIT... HERE IT IS.. THE FORT WORTH CREW... LOCO61-BLANCO-SUPER62-TONY62-PETE THE PAINTER-
> 
> SOME OF YOU ALREADY SEEN IT BUT THIS FOR THE OTHERS... PLAQUE WILL BE HERE NEZT WEEK,, THNKS 2 JAGSTER... :biggrin:
> ...



Looks good homie!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 12 2010, 06:11 AM~18789361


:biggrin: Make it rain Homie...nice avatar.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 11 2010, 08:35 PM~18786367
> *yea you knw it homie... REGISTERED AND LEGIT... HERE IT IS.. THE FORT WORTH CREW... LOCO61-BLANCO-SUPER62-TONY62-PETE THE PAINTER-
> 
> SOME OF YOU ALREADY SEEN IT BUT THIS FOR THE OTHERS... PLAQUE WILL BE HERE NEZT WEEK,, THNKS 2 JAGSTER... :biggrin:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps 


Plaqs gona Look Good FORT WORTH CREW


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP HOMIES!?!?!?!!?!? GO RANGERS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*LRM Posted uP all the pix from our 8th Annual Picnic*

*See all the pix that didn't make the magazine - 
Direct Link: *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/1011_lrmp_majestix_c_c_8th_annual_picnic/index.html


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 81.7.TX., *BAD TIMES 79*
:wave:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

starting on hopper today cut the pump mounts out


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 12 2010, 07:34 AM~18790168
> *Morning Peeps
> Plaqs gona Look Good FORT WORTH CREW
> *


THNKS MATT.. ME AND THE REST OF THE GUYS JST WANNA REP FOR OUR CITY... WE HOPE 2 MAKE EVERYONE PROUD...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 12 2010, 02:00 PM~18792371
> *starting on hopper today  cut the pump mounts out
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin Good Joe


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 12 2010, 02:25 PM~18792614
> *THNKS MATT.. ME AND THE REST OF THE GUYS JST WANNA REP FOR OUR CITY... WE HOPE 2 MAKE EVERYONE PROUD...
> 
> *


Im sure yall will Homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTIX_@Oct 12 2010, 01:31 PM~18791377
> *LRM Posted uP all the pix from our 8th Annual Picnic
> 
> See all the pix that didn't make the magazine -
> ...


cool story bro.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

It was good to see all the guys from Ft Worth who came out to the LRM super show.
Fidel and Thomas rep'n the Big 'M' (DFW - Ft Worth)...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 12 2010, 04:02 PM~18793887
> *It was good to see all the guys from Ft Worth who came out to the LRM super show.
> Fidel and Thomas rep'n the Big 'M' (DFW - Ft Worth)...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 11 2010, 10:23 PM~18787410
> *Does any one know who won oty's
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/events/101...c/photo_07.html


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 11 2010, 10:00 PM~18787132
> *Start saving up for ammo now..30 round in 3 seconds adds up real quick  = 7.50 a mag
> *



I will bust open the piggy bank if I have to..... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Oct 12 2010, 07:17 PM~18794524
> *I will bust open the piggy bank if I have to..... :biggrin:
> *



Ill let ya know next time we go out.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 12 2010, 04:00 PM~18792371
> *starting on hopper today  cut the pump mounts out
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Bump for the funk!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

sup peeps


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 13 2010, 09:38 AM~18799132
> *sup peeps
> *


Sup Joe It was good seein you and Matt yesterday Homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup B


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

i got my tickets to the RANGERS game... :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew Foros


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up foritos ! Just letting everybody know that Big George is in the hospital at Plaza Medical Center. He's been there for like 2 days already and he was pretty bad but getting better now. He had an infection cuz of his diabetes and had surgery and still has to have surgery again so please keep him in your Prayers so he can get better and get out. Thanks Raymond


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup Homies! Hitting up a car show this weekend here in NC! Stay safe out there in foritos! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 11 2010, 08:35 PM~18786367
> *yea you knw it homie... REGISTERED AND LEGIT... HERE IT IS.. THE FORT WORTH CREW... LOCO61-BLANCO-SUPER62-TONY62-PETE THE PAINTER-
> 
> SOME OF YOU ALREADY SEEN IT BUT THIS FOR THE OTHERS... PLAQUE WILL BE HERE NEZT WEEK,, THNKS 2 JAGSTER... :biggrin:
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 11 2010, 08:35 PM~18786367
> *yea you knw it homie... REGISTERED AND LEGIT... HERE IT IS.. THE FORT WORTH CREW... LOCO61-BLANCO-SUPER62-TONY62-PETE THE PAINTER-
> 
> SOME OF YOU ALREADY SEEN IT BUT THIS FOR THE OTHERS... PLAQUE WILL BE HERE NEZT WEEK,, THNKS 2 JAGSTER... :biggrin:
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 13 2010, 05:11 PM~18802795
> *What's up foritos ! Just letting everybody know that Big George is in the hospital at Plaza Medical Center. He's been there for like 2 days already and he was pretty bad but getting better now.  He had an infection cuz of his diabetes and had surgery and still has to have surgery again so please keep him in your Prayers so he can get better and get out. Thanks Raymond
> *


Prayers Sent


Get Well SOON GEORGE


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 13 2010, 07:11 PM~18802795
> *What's up foritos ! Just letting everybody know that Big George is in the hospital at Plaza Medical Center. He's been there for like 2 days already and he was pretty bad but getting better now.  He had an infection cuz of his diabetes and had surgery and still has to have surgery again so please keep him in your Prayers so he can get better and get out. Thanks Raymond
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 13 2010, 07:11 PM~18802795
> *What's up foritos ! Just letting everybody know that Big George is in the hospital at Plaza Medical Center. He's been there for like 2 days already and he was pretty bad but getting better now.  He had an infection cuz of his diabetes and had surgery and still has to have surgery again so please keep him in your Prayers so he can get better and get out. Thanks Raymond
> *


Sorry to hear that we will definitely keep him in ower prayers.... Hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Get well soon George, so we can hit the picnic this weekend and have some GOODTIMES


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 13 2010, 07:11 PM~18802795
> *What's up foritos ! Just letting everybody know that Big George is in the hospital at Plaza Medical Center. He's been there for like 2 days already and he was pretty bad but getting better now.  He had an infection cuz of his diabetes and had surgery and still has to have surgery again so please keep him in your Prayers so he can get better and get out. Thanks Raymond
> *


Didn't know it was that bad. Thanks for the update Raymond. Mike told me about it yesterday and we're definitely praying for a speedy recover. :thumbsup:

Get well soon George!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

damn i hope that dude is okay... our prayers are with him... from the FORT-WORTH CREW...

I SOLD RUST-FREE 63 CAME UP ON ANOTHER TOY FROM SKIM....
:biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 13 2010, 05:45 PM~18803015
> *Prayers Sent
> Get Well SOON GEORGE
> *


X2 :angel:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Georges 2nd surgery went well, he's doing well and resting, I'm going to visit him tomorrow...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Get well soon man!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

morning 817 whos goin to the picnic sunday


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 13 2010, 09:53 PM~18805160
> *damn i hope that dude is okay... our prayers are with him... from the FORT-WORTH CREW...
> 
> I SOLD RUST-FREE 63 CAME UP ON ANOTHER TOY FROM SKIM....
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


Whos going Sunday???


We will be there :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Jesse how you been Homie


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 13 2010, 09:53 PM~18805160
> *damn i hope that dude is okay... our prayers are with him... from the FORT-WORTH CREW...
> 
> I SOLD RUST-FREE 63 CAME UP ON ANOTHER TOY FROM SKIM....
> ...


 :0 Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 11 2010, 06:35 PM~18786367
> *yea you knw it homie... REGISTERED AND LEGIT... HERE IT IS.. THE FORT WORTH CREW... LOCO61-BLANCO-SUPER62-TONY62-PETE THE PAINTER-
> 
> SOME OF YOU ALREADY SEEN IT BUT THIS FOR THE OTHERS... PLAQUE WILL BE HERE NEZT WEEK,, THNKS 2 JAGSTER... :biggrin:
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 14 2010, 07:40 AM~18808219
> *Sup Jesse how you been Homie
> *


Working at my new job :biggrin: And u homie?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 13 2010, 06:11 PM~18802795
> *What's up foritos ! Just letting everybody know that Big George is in the hospital at Plaza Medical Center. He's been there for like 2 days already and he was pretty bad but getting better now.  He had an infection cuz of his diabetes and had surgery and still has to have surgery again so please keep him in your Prayers so he can get better and get out. Thanks Raymond
> *


Get well soon George :angel: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 14 2010, 07:49 AM~18808282
> *Working at my new job  :biggrin: And u homie?
> *


Just workin Bro getin ready for Sunday..... Hows the new job goin for you?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 13 2010, 10:53 PM~18805160
> *damn i hope that dude is okay... our prayers are with him... from the FORT-WORTH CREW...
> 
> I SOLD RUST-FREE 63 CAME UP ON ANOTHER TOY FROM SKIM....
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Note: To everyone coming out to the Halloween Hop in the park this Sunday, to please bring your children in costumes and bring candy to hand out, were going to have trick or treating for the kids at the park.. Everyone is welcomed..


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Oct 14 2010, 08:45 AM~18808244
> *:0 Pics or it didn't happen!
> *


X2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 14 2010, 09:36 AM~18808193
> *Morning Foros
> Whos going Sunday???
> We will be there  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Oct 14 2010, 06:21 AM~18807588
> *morning 817 whos  goin to the picnic sunday
> *


WE WILL BE THERE HOMIES... LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING A GOOD HOP AND KICKIN IT WIT THE HOMIES!!!!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 14 2010, 09:49 AM~18809221
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Sup my Bruda???

Tou gona roll the Mc Or the Elco???


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Oct 14 2010, 06:45 AM~18808244
> *:0 Pics or it didn't happen!
> *




















:biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP BLAAAANCOOOOOOO?????


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

whats up everyone hows everyone doing and goerge hope you get better homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

sup homeis :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 14 2010, 08:46 AM~18808663
> *Just workin Bro getin ready for Sunday..... Hows the new job goin for you?
> *


Easy job homie!!and my boss is. Cool as fuck so it makes work easier cus at mcdonalds the managers were always breathing down ur neck,so its anice change


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 14 2010, 07:49 PM~18813015
> *Easy job homie!!and my boss is. Cool as fuck so it makes work easier cus at mcdonalds the managers were always breathing down ur neck,so its anice change
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Martin :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 14 2010, 03:05 PM~18811660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

PRAYERS WITH GEORGE HOPE U DOIN GOOD


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 14 2010, 04:44 PM~18811915
> *SUP BLAAAANCOOOOOOO?????
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 13 2010, 05:11 PM~18802795
> *What's up foritos ! Just letting everybody know that Big George is in the hospital at Plaza Medical Center. He's been there for like 2 days already and he was pretty bad but getting better now.  He had an infection cuz of his diabetes and had surgery and still has to have surgery again so please keep him in your Prayers so he can get better and get out. Thanks Raymond
> *


My prayers are with you HOMIE.... what his status NOW? I just got back from my Vegas trip


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 13 2010, 10:48 PM~18806764
> *Georges 2nd surgery went well, he's doing well and resting, I'm going to visit him tomorrow...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 14 2010, 09:10 AM~18808875
> *
> 
> Note: To everyone coming out to the Halloween Hop in the park this Sunday, to please bring your children in costumes and bring candy to hand out, were going to have trick or treating for the kids at the park..  SEE YOU HOMIE ON SUNDAY :biggrin: </span></span>[/i]*


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 14 2010, 04:05 PM~18811660
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMNNNN GINA, "Rusty 63'" or "Patina TREna" looks good. Don't let Chris talk you into dollie racing! :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*TGIF!! *:happysad:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 15 2010, 08:26 AM~18818172
> *TGIF!!  :happysad:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up Foritos!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

what everyone


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

what up everyone


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Oct 15 2010, 05:57 AM~18818045
> *DAMNNNN GINA, "Rusty 63'" or "Patina TREna" looks good. Don't let Chris talk you into dollie racing!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Beer 30 :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 15 2010, 05:13 PM~18821782
> *Beer 30    :biggrin:
> *



crown n coke 30!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

LETS GO RAAAAANGEERRSS!!!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Let's Go RANGERS!!!!! Claws Up!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

For the picnic. 1st place


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 15 2010, 05:44 PM~18822339
> *LETS GO RAAAAANGEERRSS!!!
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

TO THE TOP!!

mORNING GUY'S 

On my way to work :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

Pay day


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

PETE put in some work made it look like a mirror :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 16 2010, 01:06 PM~18827025
> *PETE put in some work made it look like a mirror  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 bad azz six four my *****!!!!! lol


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 13 2010, 07:11 PM~18802795
> *What's up foritos ! Just letting everybody know that Big George is in the hospital at Plaza Medical Center. He's been there for like 2 days already and he was pretty bad but getting better now.  He had an infection cuz of his diabetes and had surgery and still has to have surgery again so please keep him in your Prayers so he can get better and get out. Thanks Raymond
> *


hope all is good for big george..cool ass dude


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 16 2010, 12:06 PM~18827025
> *PETE put in some work made it look like a mirror  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




flippin sweet!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 16 2010, 11:06 AM~18827025
> *PETE put in some work made it look like a mirror  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Badass!! can't wait to see this one out!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 16 2010, 03:21 PM~18827775
> *Badass!! can't wait to see this one out!
> *


x2


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 16 2010, 12:24 PM~18827102
> *:0 bad azz six four my *****!!!!! lol
> *


X64


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

How many of yall going to gateway tomorrow??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 16 2010, 05:40 PM~18828456
> *How many of yall going to  gateway tomorrow??
> *


should be a good turn out.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 16 2010, 12:06 PM~18827025
> *PETE put in some work made it look like a mirror  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


shit is on point homie...cant wait for all of us to be rollin....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 16 2010, 04:51 PM~18828507
> *should be a good turn out.
> *



You and your bro going to be out tomorrow?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 16 2010, 06:17 PM~18828651
> *You and your bro going to be out tomorrow?
> *


yes sir I have to be there at 10 to wait for the shitters.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 16 2010, 11:06 AM~18827025
> *PETE put in some work made it look like a mirror  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thats one bad ride oscar


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 15 2010, 08:04 PM~18822871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good job Juan... Job well done..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Note: To everyone coming out to the Halloween Hop in the park this Sunday, to please bring your children in costumes and bring candy to hand out, were going to have trick or treating for the kids at the park.. Everyone is welcomed..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 16 2010, 12:06 PM~18827025
> *PETE put in some work made it look like a mirror  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN BLANCO THATS SHIT LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

HAS ANYBODY HEARD HOW BIG GEORGE IS DOING???????


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Working on cutlass got more work tomorrow. Hope to have it out there sometime tomorrow


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 16 2010, 09:55 PM~18830023
> *Working on cutlass got more work tomorrow. Hope to have it out there sometime tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


Looks cool


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 16 2010, 07:55 PM~18830023
> *Working on cutlass got more work tomorrow. Hope to have it out there sometime tomorrow
> 
> 
> ...


Hey homie you stay in Saginaw right? We passed by ur house the other day I seen the cutlass and the wagon


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 16 2010, 10:06 AM~18827025
> *PETE put in some work made it look like a mirror  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 17 2010, 12:16 AM~18830901
> *Hey homie you stay in Saginaw right? We passed by ur house the other day I seen the cutlass and the wagon
> *


yes that's me


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Oct 16 2010, 01:06 PM~18827025-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Joe... Hope you got it finished, 
Good Luck :thumbsup: 

C-ya All later today :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Oct 16 2010, 12:24 PM~18827102-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> 95SYdjRVCR0&feature
> 
> Thanks guys it has not been a walk in the the park but the guys at A&M customs and Pete have made my car look good it is not perfect but i am happy with it soon to be on the streets hopefully :biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 17 2010, 09:51 AM~18832485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: that is a cool pic :h5:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 17 2010, 08:51 AM~18832485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOODTIMES looking good!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Dallas Deep at the park. BTW there is a soccer game going on. Dunno man. They are taking alot of space.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Im trying to get the family moving.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 17 2010, 11:12 AM~18832600
> *Dallas Deep at the park. BTW there is a soccer game going on. Dunno man. They are taking alot of space.
> *


pics or it didn't happen.... :biggrin: .
j/k c -ya there :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 17 2010, 11:32 AM~18832712
> *Im trying to get the family moving.
> *


x2


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Lets go cowboys!!


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 16 2010, 08:30 PM~18829836
> *HAS ANYBODY HEARD HOW BIG GEORGE IS DOING???????
> *


X2???????


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Who's going to be first to post pics of the truck that flipped??


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 17 2010, 02:40 PM~18833691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: Nice!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

hEY $$ mIKE I seen your ride but couldnt find ya there.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew Pete thx for ur help with the grill hope yall had a goodtime out there


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

I posted pics at these link 
|
|
\ /
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=562959&st=80


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 17 2010, 06:54 PM~18835092
> *Who's going to be first to post pics of the truck that flipped??
> *


X2 Pics or it didnt happen :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 17 2010, 08:38 PM~18836002
> *X2 Pics or it didnt happen :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :run: :sprint:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*  ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *










I been out for a min. wife just had a baby but we still plating and polishing.

[/COLOR]


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

wish i could have made it got car all togther just missing switches LOL

Tryed to 3 wheel got front tire 18.5 inches off ground could have got more but tire hitting frame on rear

on 48 volts tapping wires we got front coming off the ground 6-8 inches cant wait to get switches and run it at 96v










ill get some pics 3 wheeling tomorrow


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 17 2010, 07:38 PM~18836002
> *X2 Pics or it didnt happen :0
> *



oh it happened.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 17 2010, 08:53 PM~18836161
> *oh it happened.
> *


yeah it did.. :happysad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 17 2010, 07:44 PM~18836079
> *  ............ S H O W & G O...........
> Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing
> 
> ...



AS soon as I get my parts we'll be hitting you up.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 17 2010, 07:08 PM~18836301
> *yeah it did.. :happysad:
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 17 2010, 08:08 PM~18836301
> *yeah it did.. :happysad:
> *



I feel sorry for that dude..The truck wasnt what alot of us think as cool but I know he put alot of time and money into it.  Glad they wernt seriously hurt.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*SUPERMAN WILL BE BACK I HEARD!!!!*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

CLEAN RIDE!!!!!!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 17 2010, 07:26 PM~18836482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 17 2010, 09:12 PM~18836336
> *AS soon as I get my parts we'll be hitting you up.
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 17 2010, 08:35 PM~18836576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Blanco ur ride is lookin really good homie! Much pros to A&M and Pete!


Dave , I saw u roll by and then I didn't see u after that. I left early cuz I had to go to work. Urr ride lookin good rollin! Keep it up!

Danny, It was good seein u and the family again! 

Pete Joe T, Raymond, Dre, Juan, Matt , Homie John and all the homies..... was good seein all of u! We had a great time. I think it was a perfect mix of weather, lowriders , kids in Costumes. I think the event was a success and look forward to next years being bigger and better. I foresee the halloween theme be carried out more at the next one.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 17 2010, 07:26 PM~18836482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What happen? Atleast he got that $500.00 for that body shop at that show Saturday.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 17 2010, 10:50 PM~18837355
> *What happen? Atleast he got that $500.00 for that body shop at that show Saturday.
> *


he tried to 3 wheel and flipped it. We had to lift the car up to get them out. much props to every one who helped lift that truck up. I know we all clown on it but when it came down to it. we all help get those guys out safely.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 17 2010, 09:03 PM~18837514
> *he tried to 3 wheel and flipped it. We had to lift the car up to get them out. much props to every one who helped lift that truck up. I know we all clown on it but when it came down to it. we all help get those guys out safely.
> *


MAN DID ANYBODY PICK THE CANDY UP!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 17 2010, 08:51 AM~18832485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Those are two clean ass rides homies :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 17 2010, 09:07 PM~18837572
> *MAN DID ANYBODY  PICK THE CANDY UP!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Oct 17 2010, 10:08 PM~18837584
> *Those are two clean ass rides homies :biggrin:
> *


thx big Augie


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 17 2010, 08:35 PM~18836576
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean :thumbsup:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Oct 17 2010, 09:08 PM~18837584
> *Those are two clean ass rides homies :biggrin:
> *


Que onda Big Augie , thanks homie !


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Had a bad ass time at the park yesterday!!  As always It was good seeing all the homies!!! I missed the hop  but I got a front row view of Superman!! :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros It was good seein al the Homies yesterday... Dre Juan Thanks for the Cold ones... 

Anyone get the video of the hop???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe


Sup Big George how you feelin Homie


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 18 2010, 10:00 AM~18840216
> *Sup Joe
> Sup Big George how you feelin Homie
> *


I'm here bro but I wish I was out already! I just want to thank everyone for there prayers and thoughts and sorry I couldn't be out there yesterday and I will be there next year! As far as superman I heard yall all came together to help him out and that's what were here for and that's to help each other ! Thanks to all that help and to all that help support this event and GOB BLESS YOU ALL!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 18 2010, 09:16 AM~18840291
> *I'm here bro but I wish I was out already! I just want to thank everyone for there prayers and thoughts and sorry I couldn't be out there yesterday and I will be there next year! As far as superman I heard yall all came together to help him out and that's what were here for and that's to help each other ! Thanks to all that help and to all that help support this event and GOB BLESS YOU ALL!
> *



Good to see you here..Get well quick sir.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Oct 18 2010, 04:13 AM~18839593
> *thx big Augie
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 18 2010, 04:56 AM~18839653
> *Que onda Big Augie , thanks homie !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 18 2010, 08:16 AM~18840291
> *I'm here bro but I wish I was out already! I just want to thank everyone for there prayers and thoughts and sorry I couldn't be out there yesterday and I will be there next year! As far as superman I heard yall all came together to help him out and that's what were here for and that's to help each other ! Thanks to all that help and to all that help support this event and GOB BLESS YOU ALL!
> *


  :angel:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 18 2010, 10:20 AM~18840311
> *Good to see you here..Get well quick sir.
> *


Thanks homie! I hope evryone is doing good and hope to see yall soon!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 18 2010, 11:10 AM~18840568
> *Thanks homie! I hope evryone is doing good and hope to see yall soon!
> *


 Good to see you online bro.... hope you doing alot better already. Take care Homie so you will recover 100% so u can be out rolling having a GOODTIME.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 18 2010, 11:29 AM~18840665
> *Good to see you online bro.... hope you doing alot better already. Take care Homie so you will recover 100% so u can be out  rolling having a GOODTIME.
> *


Thanks homie I appreciate that a lot ! Yea I'm getting better and can't wait to hit the streets with my homies soon!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 18 2010, 11:42 AM~18840760
> *Thanks homie I appreciate that a lot ! Yea I'm getting better and can't wait to hit the streets with my homies soon!
> *



Glad u doin better homie!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up Big George ! I see u feeling better homie ! That's GOOD !!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

How bout a rollin for the homie george cruise??


----------



## VALOR (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 18 2010, 12:06 PM~18840938
> *How bout a rollin for the homie george cruise??
> *


 :biggrin: 
That sounds good to me !


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 18 2010, 12:30 PM~18841663
> *:biggrin:
> That sounds good to me !
> *



Lets do it!! You name the day

And we should all go grab some grub afterwards!!


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 17 2010, 09:51 AM~18832485
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass rides :biggrin: ,we had a lot of fun at the park :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 18 2010, 08:34 AM~18839892
> *Had a bad ass time at the park yesterday!!    As always It was good seeing all the homies!!! I missed the hop    but I got a front row view of Superman!!  :happysad:
> *


Thx for letting us use ur grill homie! We appreciate it!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Who's go'n to the Tejano Super Show.. Hit me up if you need the pre-reg forms. I'll have some at the ULC meeting..


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 18 2010, 12:30 PM~18841663
> *:biggrin:
> That sounds good to me !
> *


good to know your ok bro


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 18 2010, 12:05 PM~18840927
> *What's up Big George ! I see u feeling better homie ! That's GOOD !!!
> *


Yea I'm good and no I'm not using vaseline! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 18 2010, 07:43 PM~18844809


:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Where's Loco61n


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 18 2010, 07:47 PM~18846211
> *Where's Loco61n
> *


you know now that he has that new house he is not going to come out and play anymore joking homie :biggrin: whats up loco


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 18 2010, 10:32 PM~18846904
> *
> *



What up Juan! Good job on sunday lil homie!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 18 2010, 11:42 PM~18847633
> *What up Juan! Good job on sunday lil homie!
> *


  just tryna help out.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning :420:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning Blanco!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

morning Foros


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 17 2010, 06:38 PM~18836002
> *X2 Pics or it didnt happen :0
> *


I did not take this pic Lewisville_J did. I am glad no one got hurt why would he be driving like a dumb ass at a event that was for kids?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 17 2010, 07:26 PM~18836482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Morning guys


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 19 2010, 08:11 AM~18849333
> *I did not take this pic Lewisville_J did. I am glad no one got hurt why would he be driving like a dumb ass at a event that was for kids?
> 
> 
> ...


 No joke right! He needs to be more cautious anytime you're cruising thru a park. Rollin down the street is one thing but in a parking lot where pedestrian traffic is present should require more cautious driving.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

real talk


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Oct 19 2010, 06:11 AM~18849333-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yall are both right I dont wana turn this into a bash fest but i talked with Homie John on sunday night for a while and the Cops Had told him that if anyone was hurt in a accident that we would All liable for it!

The main thing is no one got hurt and i hope that it shows everyone that when there is an event that ANYONE IS THROWING THAT SAFTY FOR PEOPLE AND THERE KIDS COME FIRST!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 19 2010, 10:13 AM~18849918
> *Yall are both right I dont wana turn this into a bash fest but i talked with Homie John on sunday night for a while and the Cops Had told him that if anyone was hurt in a accident that we would  All liable for it!
> 
> The main thing is no one got hurt and i hope that it shows everyone that when there is an event that ANYONE IS THROWING THAT SAFTY FOR PEOPLE AND THERE KIDS COME FIRST!
> *


 Absolutely. If u wana try and show off u can jus do it in an open area away from people. I think if the accident would have hurt someone's child ; the driver would have bigger problems on his hands other than a damaged truck. 



We all know that switches are kool and fun to play with. At the same time they are dangerous and should be exhibited with safety in mind at all times. Just make sure when u are hittin them switches make sure u won't hurt anybody in the process. That type of recklessness will definitely bring us down in the eyes of the local law enforcement.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 19 2010, 08:29 AM~18850002
> *Absolutely. If u wana try and show off u can jus do it in an open area away from people. I think if the accident would have hurt someone's child ; the driver would have bigger problems on his hands other than a damaged truck.
> We all know that switches are kool and fun to play with. At the same time they are dangerous and should be exhibited with safety in mind at all times. Just make sure when u are hittin them switches make sure u won't hurt anybody in the process.  That type of recklessness will definitely bring us down in the eyes of the local law enforcement.
> *


Well said Mike.....


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 19 2010, 08:13 AM~18849918
> *Yall are both right I dont wana turn this into a bash fest but i talked with Homie John on sunday night for a while and the Cops Had told him that if anyone was hurt in a accident that we would  All liable for it!
> 
> The main thing is no one got hurt and i hope that it shows everyone that when there is an event that ANYONE IS THROWING THAT SAFTY FOR PEOPLE AND THERE KIDS COME FIRST!
> *


X2 its funny that people don't understand that when the flier says family event they bring beer and stupidity to some of the events and that's why we get judged and stereotyped we need to step it up and we are lucky that there we're no kids or pedestrian at the time of the accident let's keep moving forward homies and families


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 19 2010, 10:38 AM~18850079
> *X2 its funny that people don't understand that when the flier says family event they bring beer and stupidity to some of the events and that's why we get judged and stereotyped we need to step it up and we are lucky that there we're no kids or pedestrian at the time of the accident let's keep moving forward homies and families
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 19 2010, 08:38 AM~18850079
> *X2 its funny that people don't understand that when the flier says family event they bring beer and stupidity to some of the events and that's why we get judged and stereotyped we need to step it up and we are lucky that there we're no kids or pedestrian at the time of the accident let's keep moving forward homies and families
> *


Thats the Truth Well said Homie


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Carshow saturday at the Tx Motor Speedway 4pm-8pm. $15 entry. All types of cars are welcome. Ill be here if anyone wants to go with me. Hit me up.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Mike$

Sup Macias it was good seein yall on suday...

Sup project 79 that Monte hits bro


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 19 2010, 10:38 AM~18850079
> *X2 its funny that people don't understand that when the flier says family event they bring beer and stupidity to some of the events and that's why we get judged and stereotyped we need to step it up and we are lucky that there we're no kids or pedestrian at the time of the accident let's keep moving forward homies and families
> *


But at gateway you can drink! :happysad: 

I agree!! People need to understand this is a family event and could have been more tragic than what it was!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 19 2010, 11:09 AM~18850284
> *Sup $Mike$
> 
> Sup Macias it was good seein yall on suday...
> ...


 Sittin at the dentist office with my wife. She gettin a root canal and a crown. I'm gonna have to schedule mine here pretty soon also.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Elpintor, HECTOR664, 80 Eldog, regal_swaga, $Money Mike$, BIG George!


:wave: Sup


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 19 2010, 09:28 AM~18850426
> *Sittin at the dentist office with my wife. She gettin a root canal and a crown. I'm gonna have to schedule mine here pretty soon also.
> *


Ouch! I dont like going to the Dentist at all....
Hope everything goes well Bro

Sup Big George

How you feelin Homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 19 2010, 09:33 AM~18850463
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Elpintor, HECTOR664, 80 Eldog, regal_swaga, $Money Mike$, BIG George!
> :wave:  Sup
> *


Sup Danny


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanx for the food on Sunday Mike And Rollerz Only CC. :yes:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 19 2010, 11:34 AM~18850474
> *Sup Danny
> *


Nada Homie getting ready to head out to d ShoP.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 19 2010, 09:37 AM~18850497
> *Nada Homie getting ready to head out to d ShoP.
> *


I hear ya bro all work no play :happysad:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 19 2010, 11:40 AM~18850525
> *I hear ya bro all work no play  :happysad:
> *


yeah thats pretty much it :yessad: . But the good news is that I have two nephews in town that are helping tear down the 61 four door so we can get the rag-top on the road soon. One of your boys from your club might do my floor pans he is coming by today to look at it. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

Wus up homies just checkin in and wanting to give my 2 cents on the issue at hand! As a memeber of GT and the ULC I as well as the rest of us need to remember that what we do reflects on all of us and we as ppl need to be respectful towards others and ourselfs . All I want everyone to know is that let's be careful around the kids and respect each others ways and be a family and as well as friends and let's enjoy everything that we do together and support all!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 19 2010, 09:46 AM~18850560
> *yeah thats pretty much it :yessad: . But the good news is that I have two nephews in town that are helping tear down the 61 four door so we can get the rag-top on the road soon. One of your boys from your club might do my floor pans he is coming by today to look at it. :biggrin:
> *


Yea me and him were talkin about it sunday i told him i would help him brace it up and weld them in :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Dre


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 19 2010, 09:49 AM~18850584
> *Wus up homies just checkin in and wanting to give my 2 cents on the issue at hand! As a memeber of GT and the ULC I as well as the rest of us need to remember that what we do reflects on all of us and we as ppl need to be respectful towards others and ourselfs . All I want everyone to know is that let's be careful around the kids and respect each others ways and be a family and as well as friends and let's enjoy everything that we do together and support all!
> *


  Your right there bro


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 19 2010, 11:49 AM~18850584
> *Wus up homies just checkin in and wanting to give my 2 cents on the issue at hand! As a memeber of GT and the ULC I as well as the rest of us need to remember that what we do reflects on all of us and we as ppl need to be respectful towards others and ourselfs . All I want everyone to know is that let's be careful around the kids and respect each others ways and be a family and as well as friends and let's enjoy everything that we do together and support all!
> *


You got that right George. :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 19 2010, 11:51 AM~18850597
> *Yea me and him were talkin about it sunday i told him i would help him brace it up and weld them in  :biggrin:
> *


Thats good Homie I'm going to try and get a rotisserie to make it eazy. 









:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rollin 64


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 19 2010, 09:59 AM~18850663
> *Thats good Homie I'm going to try and get a rotisserie to make it eazy.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: Gona look good when its done bro...


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 19 2010, 10:00 AM~18850669
> *Sup Rollin 64
> *


Just workin Matt


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 19 2010, 12:02 PM~18850685
> *:biggrin:  Gona look good when its done bro...
> *


Thanx


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 19 2010, 11:53 AM~18850610
> *Sup Dre
> *


  Good to see you and your peeps this weekend!! 




I better start making some moves if I wanna get to the next level!! All the homies doing big thangs out here repping for FOROS!! I better quit bullshitting!! :biggrin: 

Danny we need to move that metal sometime this week. LMK when your available!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 19 2010, 10:05 AM~18850703
> *  Good to see you and your peeps this weekend!!
> I better start making some moves if I wanna get to the next level!! All the homies doing big thangs out here repping for FOROS!! I better quit bullshitting!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Thanks it was good seein yall to bro thanks for the refreshments :biggrin: 
It will get there bro i know the feelin all too well.....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 19 2010, 10:59 AM~18850663
> *Thats good Homie I'm going to try and get a rotisserie to make it eazy.
> 
> 
> ...



Cant wait to see it done up..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 19 2010, 12:05 PM~18850703
> *  Good to see you and your peeps this weekend!!
> I better start making some moves if I wanna get to the next level!! All the homies doing big thangs out here repping for FOROS!! I better quit bullshitting!!  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I'm ready, did he tell u how much metal he had?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 19 2010, 12:21 PM~18850840
> *I'm ready, did he tell u how much metal he had?
> *


there are 2 sheets! We're gonna get more but it will be a week or so!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 19 2010, 10:29 AM~18850002
> *Absolutely. If u wana try and show off u can jus do it in an open area away from people. I think if the accident would have hurt someone's child ; the driver would have bigger problems on his hands other than a damaged truck.
> We all know that switches are kool and fun to play with. At the same time they are dangerous and should be exhibited with safety in mind at all times. Just make sure when u are hittin them switches make sure u won't hurt anybody in the process.  That type of recklessness will definitely bring us down in the eyes of the local law enforcement.
> *


At the end of the other picnic at Gateway Homeboy was 3-wheeling around all the cars in the back. The more he did it, the faster he started going.

I guess I should have said something back then and maybe we could have talked to him or maybe even brought it up at a meeting, (which I haven't been to in a few months...my apologies). I know hindsight is 20/20 but you're right safety first.

I feel bad because I wanted to say something but felt out of place doing so because I didn't know him and didn't feel like I should say something about Homeboy if that's what he wanted to do, that way you learn.  

It was good to see everyone helping out and wish I could have been there because I hear everyone saying they had a great time. GOD BLESS YOU HOMIES!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 19 2010, 01:02 PM~18851164
> *At the end of the other picnic at Gateway Homeboy was 3-wheeling around all the cars in the back. The more he did it, the faster he started going.
> 
> I guess I should have said something back then and maybe we could have talked to him or maybe even brought it up at a meeting, (which I haven't been to in a few months...my apologies). I know hindsight is 20/20 but you're right safety first.
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 19 2010, 11:35 AM~18850484
> *Thanx for the food on Sunday Mike And Rollerz Only CC. :yes:
> *



Your welcome senor! Glad u and the family were able to make it out. You guys are family homie!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 19 2010, 11:02 AM~18851164
> *At the end of the other picnic at Gateway Homeboy was 3-wheeling around all the cars in the back. The more he did it, the faster he started going.
> 
> I guess I should have said something back then and maybe we could have talked to him or maybe even brought it up at a meeting, (which I haven't been to in a few months...my apologies). I know hindsight is 20/20 but you're right safety first.
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Oct 19 2010, 01:09 PM~18851213-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Mike and Matt? You guys going to ULC Friday...I'm actually planning on making this one. :biggrin: 

Been busy with my new job and getting used to working Saturdays again....Friday night has been family night for a while.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 19 2010, 12:10 PM~18851738
> *Sup Mike and Matt? You guys going to ULC Friday...I'm actually planning on making this one. :biggrin:
> 
> Been busy with my new job and getting used to working Saturdays again....Friday night has been family night for a while.
> *


How you been Homie hows the new Job goin? I hope to make this one i have been workin alot and been chillin with my kids when i have the free time


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup FORTWORTHAZTEC


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 19 2010, 11:21 AM~18851830
> *Sup FORTWORTHAZTEC
> *


whts good matt... hows the elco coming>?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 19 2010, 12:26 PM~18851864
> *whts good matt... hows the elco coming>?
> *


Its gettin ther Homie it will be out for Easter if not sooner :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup 8t4mc


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 19 2010, 02:12 PM~18852233
> *Sup 8t4mc
> *


Nothing much..just hanging out at the casa ..


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 19 2010, 02:13 PM~18851774
> *How you been Homie hows the new Job goin? I hope to make this one i have been workin alot and been chillin with my kids when i have the free time
> *


Been good...the job is paying the bills but I've missed alot of shows, Handley, Smokey's, Ridgemar and then Sundays been booked because that the only day I can get in with the family after church.
Not complaining but I miss pullin out the ride and just enjoying the events.
Hope to see everyone soon.
Gotta keep the family happy. Take care sir.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 19 2010, 01:57 PM~18852638
> *Been good...the job is paying the bills but I've missed alot of shows, Handley, Smokey's, Ridgemar and then Sundays been booked because that the only day I can get in with the family after church.
> Not complaining but I miss pullin out the ride and just enjoying the events.
> Hope to see everyone soon.
> ...


Thats good bro as long as you like it.. Just enjoy the Family Homie mine comes first before anything... I got lucky to have off this last suday to go to Gateway... I hear ya on pullin out the ride iv been on the side lines all year and cant wait to get it back in the streets.. Take care of the lil ones hope to see you friday bro :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Is anybody goin?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 19 2010, 02:10 PM~18851738
> *Sup Mike and Matt? You guys going to ULC Friday...I'm actually planning on making this one. :biggrin:
> 
> Been busy with my new job and getting used to working Saturdays again....Friday night has been family night for a while.
> *



Nada bro! The wife is finally better from her dentist visit today. I wanted to go to the ULC but my neighbors son is here from New York so we gonna cook out Friday night. I havent seen u around in awhile but thats how it goes sometimes. Business before pleasure. At least you have a job!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

when yall go to the ulc do yall take your rides??

where is it going to be at.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

go the car going on its own 2 pump set up need to wire switch box and its done


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 19 2010, 06:45 PM~18854465
> *go the car going on its own  2 pump set up    need to wire switch box and its done
> 
> 
> ...



looks good dude.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 19 2010, 07:45 PM~18854465
> *go the car going on its own  2 pump set up    need to wire switch box and its done
> 
> 
> ...



looks sweet bro!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> go the car going on its own 2 pump set up need to wire switch box and its done
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 19 2010, 04:50 PM~18853958
> *Nada bro! The wife is finally better from her dentist visit today. I wanted to go to the ULC but my neighbors son is here from New York  so we gonna cook out Friday night. I havent seen u around in awhile but thats how it goes sometimes. Business before pleasure.  At least you have a job!
> *


Send him home in a Rangers shirt!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 19 2010, 12:02 PM~18851164
> *At the end of the other picnic at Gateway Homeboy was 3-wheeling around all the cars in the back. The more he did it, the faster he started going.
> 
> I guess I should have said something back then and maybe we could have talked to him or maybe even brought it up at a meeting, (which I haven't been to in a few months...my apologies). I know hindsight is 20/20 but you're right safety first.
> ...


Jesse makes a good point here.. The good thing is, this was one of last events of the year so by next year this should all blow over.. We need to use caution when hit'n switches, pleaase keep that in mind.. Safty First...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> :biggrin:
> =======================================
> 
> John hit'n a nice 3-wheel as well..


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> > :biggrin:
> > =======================================
> >
> > John hit'n a nice 3-wheel as well..
> ...


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

looken good :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Oct 19 2010, 08:39 PM~18855015
> *Send him home in a Rangers shirt!
> *



lmao!


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

sup homei


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Oct 19 2010, 08:19 PM~18855502
> *looken good :biggrin:
> *



I sure do like your 60.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: rollin64, 8t4mc, 60 TO LIFE, 81.7.TX.


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

THANKES


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Oct 19 2010, 09:39 PM~18855756
> *THANKES
> *


Wus up homie and glad to see you on lil but other then that hope to see you at the ULC meeting again ? Well got to get uop fir srgery again and should be out soon honmie so stay safe and GOD BLESS ALL!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

GO RANGERS!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab+Oct 19 2010, 05:45 PM~18854465-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sure am glad to see you back on bro that means your gona be out soon! Just might go by when i get out of work ill call and see what food i could bring you!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 19 2010, 06:50 PM~18853958
> *Nada bro! The wife is finally better from her dentist visit today. I wanted to go to the ULC but my neighbors son is here from New York  so we gonna cook out Friday night. I havent seen u around in awhile but thats how it goes sometimes. Business before pleasure.  At least you have a job!
> *


Yeah it's been a while...since the Majestics picnic I think? Anyway, I'm sure well see you soon. Have fun at the cookout...later Homie!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

im thinking i need bigger cylinders in back not going to be happy till it can roll over on its own with out gassing it so i can be better than superman!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Fuc Conan O'Brian, f'ing cry baby. The George Lopez show has now been moved 12am to accomodate the lil bitch Conan..


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 20 2010, 03:20 AM~18858391
> *F** Conan O'Brian, f'ing cry baby. The George Lopez show has now been moved 12am to accomodate the lil b**** Conan..
> *


:tears:


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 20 2010, 02:20 AM~18858391
> *Fuc Conan O'Brian, f'ing cry baby. The George Lopez show has now been moved 12am to accomodate the lil bitch Conan..
> *


Conan is funnier.....LOpez repeats the same jokes he does on evry stand up........ But I do like the show


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ANONYMOUS_USER_@Oct 20 2010, 08:50 AM~18859202
> *Conan is funnier.....LOpez repeats the same jokes he does on evry stand up........ But I do like the show
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:werd:


----------



## classicrider (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 20 2010, 10:10 AM~18859592
> *Morning Foros
> *


What up Matt, its Matt with outlaw! Thanks for the help with the parts!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by classicrider_@Oct 20 2010, 08:30 AM~18859733
> *What up Matt, its Matt with outlaw! Thanks for the help with the parts!!
> *


What up Bro just here at work had to cut the head off a dear for my boss he is a big ol sissy..

Anytime Homie cant wait to see it move


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big George how you feelin Homie


Sup $Mike$

Sup Matt

Sup to ALL THE FOROS PEOPLE :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 20 2010, 11:12 AM~18860057
> *Sup Big George how you feelin Homie
> Sup $Mike$
> 
> ...



Still Truckin homie!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

WHATZ UP LOCO???? HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 20 2010, 11:28 AM~18860185
> *WHATZ UP LOCO???? HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE??
> *


Chillin LIke Alwayz  ... Hows Everyone Doin?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 20 2010, 10:26 AM~18860165
> *Still Truckin homie!
> *



Hey mike whats the word on the fr380" s?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 20 2010, 01:02 PM~18860872



Sup Dave


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Oct 20 2010, 12:16 PM~18860966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Howdy!! Chris told me you had a cure 2?? I can convert that for you.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Sup Dave


Howdy!! Chris told me you had a cure 2?? I can convert that for you.
[/quote]
:0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 20 2010, 01:02 PM~18860872
> *Hey mike whats the word on the fr380" s?
> *



Man those are real hard to find. Nobody has them around dfw. I've heard they are on b/o and also that they discontinued.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 20 2010, 01:02 PM~18860872
> *Hey mike whats the word on the fr380" s?
> *


 Discontinued.....at least that's been the word all over layitlow and everywhere I check. Just confirmed about a week ago.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 20 2010, 01:08 PM~18861323
> *Man those are real hard to find. Nobody has them around dfw.  I've heard they are on b/o and also that they discontinued.
> *



It figures..In my op those are the nicest looking 155's tires out there..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Pretty soon 155's are gona be all gone :angry:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My son used to work for Tires Warehouse (Mngr) in Cali, there like a Discount tire but it's family owned. They were / are a big tire distributor to many independent tire shops. He told me that his friend who manages the warehouse said the 13 white wall and 14 white wall are going the way of the 175-74-14... If one of the few makers contiues to produce them be prepared to pay a lot more for them..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 20 2010, 05:31 PM~18862847
> *My son used to work for Tires Warehouse (Mngr) in Cali, there like a Discount tire but it's family owned. They were / are a big tire distributor to many independent tire shops. He told me that his friend who manages the warehouse said the 13 white wall and 14 white wall are going the way of the 175-74-14... If one of the few makers contiues to produce them be prepared to pay a lot more for them..
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

cant wait for the swap meet the weekend homies. gona go pick up something for the 64 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JASJR (Oct 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 20 2010, 02:31 PM~18862847
> *My son used to work for Tires Warehouse (Mngr) in Cali, there like a Discount tire but it's family owned. They were / are a big tire distributor to many independent tire shops. He told me that his friend who manages the warehouse said the 13 white wall and 14 white wall are going the way of the 175-74-14... If one of the few makers contiues to produce them be prepared to pay a lot more for them..
> *


There being made in smaller and shorter production runs, checked today and there is some 14's available but the 13's are backorder, there is a few on special release from a paticular brand but don't want to say which, cuz trying to get some. Unless a big number of backorders builds up than they won't go back in production till their schedualed production date which is a few months out.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 20 2010, 02:32 PM~18861503
> *Pretty soon 155's are gona be all gone  :angry:
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

was up george


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: rollin64, 88' Cutlass, califas, jvasquez, BIG George!, 1regio3


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Oct 20 2010, 10:11 PM~18866494
> *
> *



Sup squishy!!


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 20 2010, 10:18 PM~18865879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 20 2010, 09:18 PM~18865879
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how much DELIVERED to 76116???


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Oct 21 2010, 02:47 AM~18867986
> *:biggrin:
> *



Sup vato! Como esta todo?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, 1regio3


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 21 2010, 07:56 AM~18869310
> *Sup vato! Como esta todo?
> *


  k onda homie been chilling with the family :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 21 2010, 09:32 AM~18869164
> *how much DELIVERED to 76116???
> *


 :0 imma wait till they completely out and sell the set, imma throw 20's on my cutty


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 21 2010, 11:05 AM~18870263
> *:0 imma wait till they completely out and sell the set, imma throw 20's on my cutty
> *


Well let me put them on lay-away then... :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i know someone that bought a shit load of em before they got discontinued..they are white walls 1558013 but i dunno the brand...if your interested let me know..he said some shit like 55 for each


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2010, 03:18 PM~18872276
> *
> *



Sup Alex ..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Oct 21 2010, 04:30 PM~18872372-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Jesse How You Been?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 21 2010, 04:57 PM~18872686
> *
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2010, 03:56 PM~18872680
> *Just Here Chillin Dave.. Whats Popin Over Your Wayz??
> Sup Jesse How You Been?
> *



eatin a chicken salad..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 21 2010, 02:56 PM~18872680
> *Just Here Chillin Dave.. Whats Popin Over Your Wayz??
> Sup Jesse How You Been?
> *


Puro work homie! And u how is the 61 coming along?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 21 2010, 08:17 PM~18874309
> *Puro work homie! And u how is the 61 coming along?
> *


Gettin Closer... But Dont Have The Cash Right Now To Do Her Up..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

>


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 20 2010, 02:09 PM~18861336
> * Discontinued.....at least that's been the word all over layitlow and everywhere I check. Just confirmed about a week ago.
> *



I GOT 4 OF THEM FIXING TO BE HERE TODAY ! :biggrin: 

FR380 WHITE WALL....








*P.S .. IT WAS THE LAST THIS PLACE HAD, SO DONT PM ME ABOUT GETTING MORE GUYS !
I BOUGHT THE LAST SET THEY HAD AND THEY SAID THEY HAD NO MORE AND CANT GET NONE.*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 22 2010, 07:57 AM~18878393
> *I GOT 4 OF THEM FIXING TO BE HERE TODAY !  :biggrin:
> 
> FR380 WHITE WALL....
> ...


 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2010, 08:00 AM~18878400
> *:0
> *




* i can get the Milestar MS75 155/80 R13 WHITE WALL 
$285 !

Mastercraft 155/80 R13 WW $310


THEY NOT THE BEST BUT TIMES ARE HARD....*



I going to treat this set of FR380 like babys....... :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 22 2010, 08:04 AM~18878412
> * i can get the  Milestar MS75 155/80 R13  WHITE WALL
> $285 !
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, jvasquez, ShakeRoks


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2010, 08:29 AM~18878487
> *
> *



4 months ago they were $120 out the door.....

k onda Loco your fam enjoying the new home.... Nice!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

2 Members: blanco, $Money Mike$
:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Elpintor, Loco 61, 8t4mc


Sup


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63+Oct 22 2010, 08:31 AM~18878499-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Homies


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2010, 10:56 AM~18879446
> *Chillin David... THey Like It Only Bad Thing I Lost My Job Couple Weeks Ago...   But Theyre All Good Tho... Hows Your Familia Doing?
> Sup Homies
> *


You going to the ULC tonight?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Oct 22 2010, 11:02 AM~18879483
> *You going to the ULC tonight?
> *


I'll Be There...;;


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2010, 10:56 AM~18879446
> *Chillin David... THey Like It Only Bad Thing I Lost My Job Couple Weeks Ago...   But Theyre All Good Tho... Hows Your Familia Doing?
> Sup Homies
> *


  Hope it all works out!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Oct 22 2010, 11:04 AM~18879494
> * Hope it all works out!!
> *



It'll Work Out Gots Acouple Things Im Thinking Doing..  Need A Small Vacation From Working 13+ Years At The Same PLace


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

Wus up homie and just want everyone to know that I don't know when I will be out but hopefully soon! Well take care and see yall soonb!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2010, 10:25 AM~18879665
> *It'll Work Out Gots Acouple Things Im Thinking Doing..   Need A Small Vacation From Working 13+ Years At The Same PLace
> *


man bro the day you told me that at your house i was bum'd all the way home


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2010, 10:56 AM~18879446
> *Chillin David... THey Like It Only Bad Thing I Lost My Job Couple Weeks Ago...   But Theyre All Good Tho... Hows Your Familia Doing?
> Sup Homies
> *


keep you head up homie.... sorry to hear that but with a lil faith you'll be back on your feet.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Oct 22 2010, 03:05 PM~18881311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks David


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2010, 03:16 PM~18881953
> *Thats Cool Luis.. Just Like David Said I'll Be Back Up There..
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 22 2010, 09:41 AM~18878884
> *2 Members: blanco, $Money Mike$
> :wave:
> *



Wassup Blanco! Jus got off work. I was lookin at pics of ur 64 getting inspiration for mine. Ur ride is lookin real good! A definite "Hard Act To Follow"!



Hope u doin good Alex!


Qvo Danny!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2010, 10:56 AM~18879446
> *Chillin David... THey Like It Only Bad Thing I Lost My Job Couple Weeks Ago...   But Theyre All Good Tho... Hows Your Familia Doing?
> Sup Homies
> *


damn alex sorry to hear that bro..that shit aint no fun at all..its like you lose it all..but dont worry vato you will be ballin again soon..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 22 2010, 12:24 PM~18880121
> *Wus up homie and just want everyone to know that I don't know when I will be out but hopefully soon! Well take care and see yall soonb!
> *


hurry up and get better cuz i think we need another cruise goin!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 22 2010, 05:41 PM~18883142
> *hurry up and get better cuz i think we need another cruise goin!!!!
> *



+1^^^^^^^



GO RANGERS!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Oct 22 2010, 06:21 PM~18883009-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im Doing Good MIke... You WOrk Tomorrow?




> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Oct 22 2010, 06:41 PM~18883142
> *hurry up and get better cuz i think we need another cruise goin!!!!
> *


X23


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

WHAT UP EVERYONE


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2010, 09:56 AM~18879446
> *Chillin David... THey Like It Only Bad Thing I Lost My Job Couple Weeks Ago...   But Theyre All Good Tho... Hows Your Familia Doing?
> Sup Homies
> *


tham alex that sucks :angry:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 22 2010, 11:24 AM~18880121
> *Wus up homie and just want everyone to know that I don't know when I will be out but hopefully soon! Well take care and see yall soonb!
> *


hope to see u out soon homie


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

World Series bound!!!!!! Go Rangers!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 22 2010, 07:52 PM~18883599
> *Thanks Germain...
> Im Doing Good MIke... You WOrk Tomorrow?
> X23
> *



Yessir! I usually dont work on saturdays but i was asked to go in and help out. Which is good cuz i missed on tuesday so itll be good tp make it up!


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Oct 22 2010, 09:32 PM~18884698
> *World Series bound!!!!!! Go Rangers!
> *


X817


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 22 2010, 12:24 PM~18880121
> *Wus up homie and just want everyone to know that I don't know when I will be out but hopefully soon! Well take care and see yall soonb!
> *


what up george hope u doing better homie we still praying for u homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Oct 23 2010, 12:17 AM~18886185
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

GO RANGERS....


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 23 2010, 08:08 AM~18886847
> *GO RANGERS....
> 
> 
> ...



NICE!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wats good Foros


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

can sombody get a hold of benny? let him know that there is a 57 rag at the swap meet 20k


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 23 2010, 10:49 AM~18887382
> *can sombody get a hold of benny? let him know that there is a 57 rag at the swap meet 20k
> *


 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Oct 23 2010, 10:49 AM~18887382
> *can sombody get a hold of benny? let him know that there is a 57 rag at the swap meet 20k
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--+Oct 22 2010, 09:01 PM~18884052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll Be Out There...  Thanks Homies...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 23 2010, 02:08 PM~18888371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 23 2010, 11:16 AM~18888405
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BOWTIES :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 23 2010, 07:12 PM~18889771
> *NICE BOWTIES :biggrin:
> *


pm me bro lmk when I can scoop up that gripp.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 23 2010, 04:18 PM~18889807
> *pm me bro lmk when I can scoop up that gripp.
> *


I TRIED CALLIN U... LOCO SAID UR PHONE WAS DISCO??? :dunno: 
HIT ME UP 2MORROW AFTER 6


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 23 2010, 11:00 PM~18891066
> *I TRIED CALLIN U... LOCO SAID UR PHONE WAS DISCO??? :dunno:
> HIT ME UP 2MORROW AFTER 6
> *


  4 sho
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Cain looked good out there. Brock looked like he changed his style up to fight cain. A little more reserved. Cain smashed as I new he would. 


<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Not a bandwagon fan

Been a cain fan since before check congo.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2010, 02:54 AM~18892575
> *  4 sho
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Cain looked good out there. Brock looked like he changed his style up to fight cain. A little more reserved. Cain smashed as I new he would.
> ...


Cain showed pose and experience, Brock got confused and didnt know how to rebound. what a fight it didnt dissapoint.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps



Hang in there Loco you will find somethin bro


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew Foros, GOODTIMES rollin thru keeping the 817 on top


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 24 2010, 11:21 AM~18893327
> *Sup Peeps
> Hang in there Loco you will find somethin bro
> *


Thanks Big Matt


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

2 Members: blanco, Loco 61
:wave:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 24 2010, 05:04 PM~18895671
> *2 Members: blanco, Loco 61
> :wave:
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2010, 10:24 PM~18897599
> *
> 
> 
> ...



what's this?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 24 2010, 11:19 PM~18898289
> *what's this?
> *


A fort worth chapter of DLR


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2010, 11:48 PM~18898697
> *A fort worth chapter of DLR
> *


 There is also a new R.O. CHAPTER in Denton,TX.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 25 2010, 12:05 AM~18898909
> *  There is also a new R.O. CHAPTER in Denton,TX.
> *


I seen that too.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 25 2010, 12:26 AM~18899213
> *I seen that too.
> *


Wat happnd at the ULC? Didn't make it friday.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 25 2010, 12:34 AM~18899306
> *Wat happnd at the ULC? Didn't make it friday.
> *


I got there right after the meeting. I missed it.  But from what I saw it was Low Padrinos DJ Jauns crew and John.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 25 2010, 12:49 AM~18899460
> *I got there right after the meeting. I missed it.  But from what I saw it was Low Padrinos DJ Jauns crew and John.
> *


That's it?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 25 2010, 12:58 AM~18899525
> *That's it?
> *


yup


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 25 2010, 01:14 AM~18899647
> *yup
> *



Very informative. thx homie :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2010, 10:49 PM~18899460
> *I got there right after the meeting. I missed it.  But from what I saw it was Low Padrinos DJ Jauns crew and John.
> *


 :biggrin: and me wey :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Oct 25 2010, 02:07 AM~18900002
> *:biggrin: and me wey  :biggrin:
> *


U must have left by the time I got there/ :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

Morning homies ! Still here in the hospital and hoping to be out soon! Just wanted to say goodtimes morning from the DFW chapter!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Oct 24 2010, 08:24 PM~18897599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 25 2010, 06:08 AM~18900854
> *Morning homies ! Still here in the hospital and hoping to be out soon! Just wanted to say goodtimes morning from the DFW chapter!
> *


Man that suck that your still in the hospital I hope everything is working out George.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: loco blanco super62 tony62 pete and anthony
off to the engraver the chrome... :biggrin: 
jst fyi for the 817 peeps we are not affilated with the DLR FW CHAPTER... THEY ARE DOING THERE OWN THING AND ITS A BRANCH OFF THERE DALLAS LOWRIDERS CLUB... JAY AND ROGER GOOD PEEPS. GOOD LUCK TO THERE FORTWORTH LOWRIDERS CHAPTER... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 25 2010, 08:42 AM~18900959
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: loco blanco super62 tony62 pete and anthony
> off to the engraver the chrome... :biggrin:
> jst fyi for the 817 peeps we are not affilated with the DLR FW CHAPTER... THEY ARE DOING THERE OWN THING AND ITS A BRANCH OFF THERE DALLAS LOWRIDERS CLUB... JAY AND ROGER GOOD PEEPS. GOOD LUCK TO THERE FORTWORTH LOWRIDERS CHAPTER... :biggrin:
> ...



is all good homie!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 25 2010, 06:42 AM~18900959
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: loco blanco super62 tony62 pete and anthony
> off to the engraver the chrome... :biggrin:
> jst fyi for the 817 peeps we are not affilated with the DLR FW CHAPTER... THEY ARE DOING THERE OWN THING AND ITS A BRANCH OFF THERE DALLAS LOWRIDERS CLUB... JAY AND ROGER GOOD PEEPS. GOOD LUCK TO THERE FORTWORTH LOWRIDERS CHAPTER... :biggrin:
> ...


Lookin good Homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Oct 25 2010, 07:42 AM~18900959
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: loco blanco super62 tony62 pete and anthony
> off to the engraver the chrome... :biggrin:
> jst fyi for the 817 peeps we are not affilated with the DLR FW CHAPTER... THEY ARE DOING THERE OWN THING AND ITS A BRANCH OFF THERE DALLAS LOWRIDERS CLUB... JAY AND ROGER GOOD PEEPS. GOOD LUCK TO THERE FORTWORTH LOWRIDERS CHAPTER... :biggrin:
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 24 2010, 02:54 AM~18892575
> *  4 sho
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Cain looked good out there. Brock looked like he changed his style up to fight cain. A little more reserved. Cain smashed as I new he would.
> ...


Brock Lesner has a glass jaw, this was the second time he got rocked from a hit, plus Cain was just to quick, he may not be as big but he ain't small and he strong as a bull... There were a couple of other good fights on the card as well..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 24 2010, 11:34 PM~18899306
> *Wat happnd at the ULC? Didn't make it friday.
> *


Joe from Los Padrinos is setting up a toy drive on Sun 12-5 at Hooters over by the Hulen Mall.. Also the Los Padrinos Cleburn Chapter is having a toy drive in Cleburn on 12-11.. Curtis called me and advised that the Halloween car show at the Tattoo shop is still on..


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 25 2010, 11:33 AM~18902010
> *Curtis called me and advised that the Halloween car show at the Tattoo shop is still on..
> *


Just FYI, that show is not a BLVD ACES show. It is a RED HOT TATTOO CAR SHOW. Just needed to clear that up.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Oct 25 2010, 11:59 AM~18902182
> *Just FYI, that show is not a BLVD ACES show. It is a RED HOT TATTOO CAR SHOW. Just needed to clear that up.
> *


I thought it was hosted ny Blvd Aces????


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big George How you Feelin Homie


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

3 Members: Macias, 80 Eldog, artisticdream63

que onda big homies!!!!


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 25 2010, 07:08 AM~18900854
> *Morning homies ! Still here in the hospital and hoping to be out soon! Just wanted to say goodtimes morning from the DFW chapter!
> *



take care of yourself bro just lost my mom thurs day to diabetes it sucks would like to say thanks for the phone calls and text messages from my layitlow famalia :angel:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Oct 25 2010, 11:59 AM~18902182
> *Just FYI, that show is not a BLVD ACES show. It is a RED HOT TATTOO CAR SHOW. Just needed to clear that up.
> *



I thought it was hosted by Blvd Aces?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 25 2010, 01:59 PM~18902986
> *take care of yourself bro just lost my mom thurs day to diabetes it sucks would like to say thanks  for the phone calls and text messages from my layitlow famalia  :angel:
> *


Sorry tpo hear that. your family will be In our prayers.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 25 2010, 12:25 PM~18902362
> *I thought it was hosted ny Blvd Aces????
> *


Not anymore.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Oct 25 2010, 02:07 AM~18900002
> *:biggrin: and me wey  :biggrin:
> *


& me, dAVID N SOME MORE PEEPS FROM DTOWN N IRVING :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Oct 25 2010, 11:45 AM~18902880
> *3 Members: Macias, 80 Eldog, artisticdream63
> 
> que onda big homies!!!!
> *


Sup Macias how you been Homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 25 2010, 11:59 AM~18902986
> *take care of yourself bro just lost my mom thurs day to diabetes it sucks would like to say thanks  for the phone calls and text messages from my layitlow famalia  :angel:
> *


Sorry to hear about your Mom Brian my Prayers go out to You and your Family


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 25 2010, 01:50 PM~18903365
> *Sup Macias how you been Homie
> *


ive been good bro, my dad is keepin me busy with all this work, its cool though were stockin up before the hard times of november and december now that the cars are cheap at the auction for when all the cars are fixed and ready they will go like pan caliente for the income tax season. how about you big homie???


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Whats up DFW


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz_@Oct 25 2010, 12:59 PM~18902986
> *take care of yourself bro just lost my mom thurs day to diabetes it sucks would like to say thanks  for the phone calls and text messages from my layitlow famalia  :angel:
> *



Dang sorry to hear that sir..Losing a parent is extremely hard..I lost my dad about 4 months ago to cancer so i feel your pain..Stay up man.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 25 2010, 02:49 PM~18903354
> *& me, dAVID N SOME MORE PEEPS FROM DTOWN N IRVING :biggrin:
> *


and i won a nice camera


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

K ONDA EVERY BODY


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Martin

Sup Puppet


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Oct 25 2010, 12:59 PM~18903418
> *ive been good bro, my dad is keepin me busy with all this work, its cool though were stockin up before the hard times of november and december now that the cars are cheap at the auction for when all the cars are fixed and ready they will go like pan caliente for the income tax season. how about you big homie???
> *


 :wow: :biggrin: q-vole macias pm tu # carnal


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 25 2010, 03:12 PM~18904518
> *Sup Martin
> 
> Sup Pupet
> ...


Sup homie long time nooo see :biggrin: how's the elco coming along


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Oct 25 2010, 03:14 PM~18904536
> *Sup homie long time nooo see :biggrin: how's the elco coming along
> *


 :biggrin: just waiting on a open spot at D-Shop and let Danny do his magic and it will be ready... How have you been Homito??? You need to swing by one day and have a cold one.. :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 25 2010, 03:18 PM~18904585
> *:biggrin:  just waiting on a open spot at D-Shop and let Danny do his magic and it will be ready...  How have you been Homito??? You need to swing by one day and have a cold one..  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yea I'm always down fo some cold ones :biggrin: yea dannys the man ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 25 2010, 07:08 AM~18900854
> *Morning homies ! Still here in the hospital and hoping to be out soon! Just wanted to say goodtimes morning from the DFW chapter!
> *


wats up GTIMER, it was good seeing u saturday. get well soon homie


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Lets go cowboys!! :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Keep it up cowboys :yes:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Oct 25 2010, 07:07 AM~18901328-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry for your loss... she will be in a good place... and with the man upstairs...
 :angel: :tears:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

LETS GO BOYS!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/2...washington.html
Mira Puppet. I knew 4 loko was trouble.


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

man, alot of loss going on. sorry to hear those who have lost loved ones. prayers goin up for yall.


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 25 2010, 09:12 PM~18908335
> *http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/2...washington.html
> Mira Puppet. I knew 4 loko was trouble.
> *


article not found homie, whats the story?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Anyone down for a cruise from Dallas to Ft. Worth on Nov. 6th around 7pm? Not sure how the weather will be but I have a lot of people pushing for another Epic cruise before the end of this year. :dunno:

If you're down say, "I". :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 26 2010, 08:11 AM~18910779
> *Anyone down for a cruise from Dallas to Ft. Worth on Nov. 6th around 7pm? Not sure how the weather will be but I have a lot of people pushing for another Epic cruise before the end of this year. :dunno:
> 
> If you're down say, "I". :biggrin:
> *




i i i i i ii ii ii i i iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiI :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*On another note just letting the homies know, I still got fresh batteries up for grabs and still got the best prices in DFW.. Thanks and God Bless* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 26 2010, 09:55 AM~18910973
> *i i i i i ii ii ii i i iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiI :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Oct 26 2010, 06:52 AM~18910335
> *man, alot of loss going on. sorry to hear those who have lost loved ones. prayers goin up for yall.
> article not found homie, whats the story?
> *


ah damn. it was about banning 4 loko. shit is strong.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2010, 10:35 AM~18911188
> *ah damn. it was about banning 4 loko. shit is strong.
> *


try this one....

http://bit.ly/ctpb2x


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 26 2010, 10:46 AM~18911273
> *try this one....
> 
> http://bit.ly/ctpb2x
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2010, 10:53 AM~18911328
> *:thumbsup:
> *


That's crazy Juanito....that is some potent stuff...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 25 2010, 09:33 AM~18902010
> *Joe from Los Padrinos is setting up a toy drive on Sun 12-5 at Hooters over by the Hulen Mall.. Also the Los Padrinos Cleburn Chapter is having a toy drive in Cleburn on 12-11.. Curtis called me and advised that the Halloween car show at the Tattoo shop is still on..
> *



TECHNIQUES CC WILL BE THERE !!!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 26 2010, 10:55 AM~18911345
> *That's crazy Juanito....that is some potent stuff...
> *


yeah it is. HAHAH Puppet drinks that shit. LOL


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

On a lighter note..Anybody make Jerky??


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 26 2010, 11:02 AM~18911397
> *On  a lighter note..Anybody make Jerky??
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKS GOOD... BUT GRILLED WITH A ICE COLD DR.PEPPER.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 26 2010, 09:11 AM~18910779
> *Anyone down for a cruise from Dallas to Ft. Worth on Nov. 6th around 7pm? Not sure how the weather will be but I have a lot of people pushing for another Epic cruise before the end of this year. :dunno:
> 
> If you're down say, "I". :biggrin:
> *


AAhhhiiiiiiiiiiiiii, YayayyaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 26 2010, 11:02 AM~18911397
> *On  a lighter note..Anybody make Jerky??
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I used to work with made some killer jerky.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Oct 26 2010, 04:55 AM~18910271
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


ke paso senor blanco :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2010, 08:35 AM~18911188
> *ah damn. it was about banning 4 loko. shit is strong.
> *


    :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 26 2010, 09:01 AM~18911384
> *yeah it is. HAHAH Puppet drinks that shit. LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 25 2010, 11:33 AM~18902010
> *Joe from Los Padrinos is setting up a toy drive on Sun 12-5 at Hooters over by the Hulen Mall.. Also the Los Padrinos Cleburn Chapter is having a toy drive in Cleburn on 12-11.. Curtis called me and advised that the Halloween car show at the Tattoo shop is still on..
> *


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:sprint:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Oct 25 2010, 04:12 PM~18904524
> *:wow:  :biggrin: q-vole macias pm tu # carnal
> *


que paso camarada!!!! pm sent big homie!!!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 26 2010, 10:02 AM~18911397
> *On  a lighter note..Anybody make Jerky??
> 
> 
> ...


How much for a pound??.... I love peppered jerky.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

hey does anybody have the inner fenders for a 82 elco??? matt do you know who has some??? ima need both of them.


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Oct 26 2010, 02:55 PM~18914363
> *hey does anybody have the inner fenders for a 82 elco??? matt do you know who has some??? ima need both of them.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: let me find out :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

:biggrin: sup fort worth iff someone has a flat bed that kan help me take my car to my homies shop to get it fix let me know thanks :biggrin: for tomorrow


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Oct 26 2010, 04:07 PM~18914477
> *:0  :0  :biggrin: let me find out  :biggrin:
> *


ahi porfavor big homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Oct 26 2010, 02:55 PM~18914363
> *hey does anybody have the inner fenders for a 82 elco??? matt do you know who has some??? ima need both of them.
> *


Yea there are two Elco's on craigs list that they are partin out ill look them up tomarrow and text you the phone numbers bro


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Homies :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 26 2010, 04:22 PM~18914635
> *Yea there are two Elco's on craigs list that they are partin out ill look them up tomarrow and text you the phone numbers bro
> *


muchas gracias big homie ill call them tomorrow and see what they say. aides elco is almost ready big homie, keep a look out for the streets for "Angel82"!!!!


----------



## ay98 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Oct 26 2010, 03:31 PM~18914716
> *muchas gracias big homie ill call them tomorrow and see what they say. aides elco is almost ready big homie, keep a look out for the streets for "Angel82"!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 26 2010, 10:02 AM~18911397
> *On  a lighter note..Anybody make Jerky??
> 
> 
> ...


how much shipped


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Oct 26 2010, 03:31 PM~18914716
> *muchas gracias big homie ill call them tomorrow and see what they say. aides elco is almost ready big homie, keep a look out for the streets for "Angel82"!!!!
> *


De Nada Homito :biggrin: :0 I guess i need to get my ass up and start on mine and get the dash ready for yall  


K Onda Puppet


Sup Raymon


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Oct 26 2010, 04:55 PM~18914363
> *hey does anybody have the inner fenders for a 82 elco??? matt do you know who has some??? ima need both of them.
> *


Miralo, El Camino???? What's up Homie Macias??? Long time no see vato. Hope you're doing good!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ANONYMOUS_USER_@Oct 26 2010, 05:52 PM~18915411
> *how much shipped
> *



LOL..IM NOT SELLING IT..I JUST MAKE IT FOR MY KIDS..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Brian sorry to hear about your Mother.. I'll say a prayer for her and your family..
Take care my friend..


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 26 2010, 07:45 PM~18917073
> *Brian sorry to hear about your Mother.. I'll say a prayer for her and your family..
> Take care my friend..
> *


X2 brian :angel:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Oct 26 2010, 05:16 PM~18914573
> *:biggrin:  sup fort worth iff someone has a flat bed that kan help me take my car to my homies shop to get it fix let me know  thanks  :biggrin: for tomorrow
> *


from where to where


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ay98_@Oct 26 2010, 05:39 PM~18914790
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the tie with winos crew and sweet dreams


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

GM 817 PEEPS...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^^^^^BOO

----------------------------------------------
I have a gallon of silver shop line by ppg I bought for 115.00 . Ill let it go for 70 bucks

I also have a 17inch monitor dell for 60 OBO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by radicalkingz+Oct 25 2010, 01:59 PM~18902986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 27 2010, 07:05 AM~18920253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:twak: :buttkick: 


GO RANGERS!!!!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

WHATS UP PUPPET, JUAN, AND LOCO!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

NM man


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Oct 27 2010, 09:11 AM~18921441
> *:twak: :buttkick:
> GO RANGERS!!!!!!
> 
> ...


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 26 2010, 07:36 PM~18916346
> *Miralo, El Camino???? What's up Homie Macias??? Long time no see vato. Hope you're doing good!!!!
> *


lol yea its not mine though es de mi novia ima still roll it like its mine though lol. ive been good bro just stayin busy workin and with school and stuff. how about you??? how you been???


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 27 2010, 05:05 AM~18920253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :loco: :nono:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Up Date on BIG GEORGE....

He might be out hopfully today i just got home now from goin and chillin with him he is doing good and he is keepin his head up


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 27 2010, 02:12 PM~18922735
> *Up Date on BIG GEORGE....
> 
> He might be out hopfully today i just got home now from goin and chillin with him he is doing good and he is keepin his head up
> *


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Go rangers :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Oct 27 2010, 01:22 PM~18922809
> *Go rangers :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


nope


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Puppet


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 27 2010, 02:12 PM~18922735
> *Up Date on BIG GEORGE....
> 
> He might be out hopfully today i just got home now from goin and chillin with him he is doing good and he is keepin his head up
> *


well just want to say thanks to my homie matt for coming to see me and yes i am out of the hospital :biggrin: :biggrin: just have to obey the diabetes law!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 27 2010, 02:36 PM~18923688
> *well just want to say thanks to my homie matt for coming to see me and yes i am out of the hospital :biggrin:  :biggrin: just have to obey the diabetes law!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Good to hear bro sorry i couldnt make it sooner.... I thought you were gona have to guard your plate when the nurse came in LMAO!


GLAD YOUR OUT BRO!


Let me know when you feel up to it and ill bring you that gift for the MC


LET THA GOODTIMES ROLL BRO!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 27 2010, 04:05 AM~18920253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WANNA PUT SUMTHIN ON IT????


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 27 2010, 04:36 PM~18923688
> *well just want to say thanks to my homie matt for coming to see me and yes i am out of the hospital :biggrin:  :biggrin: just have to obey the diabetes law!!!! :biggrin:
> *



Good to hear you are out of the hospital. Diabetes is nothin to play with homie. Stay on the right path.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

cowboys sucks, mavs not lookin to good, fuck it GO RANGERS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Glad to see my boy Big George out the hospital, lets get those GOODTIMES rollin homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 27 2010, 04:36 PM~18923688
> *well just want to say thanks to my homie matt for coming to see me and yes i am out of the hospital :biggrin:  :biggrin: just have to obey the diabetes law!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps i got some 17 inch Ds no adpters no knock offs A Bill....

Also a LG Rumor touch sprint phone 60 hit me up let me know


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Oct 28 2010, 12:13 AM~18927972
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Augie


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

ttt for the fort worth riders... good to hear the homie george is out of the hospital


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 27 2010, 06:05 AM~18920253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 28 2010, 08:33 AM~18929433
> *A little late but let's do it...NOV. 6 (EPIC CRUISE II - DFW) meet in Dallas at 4pm the old WinnDixie parking lot, then we roll out down 30 to Ft Worth. Riders will meet up at Hemphill Car Wash at 6pm and roll out from there.
> 
> I'm hoping George or Homie John or Loco61 can hook up a route in Ft Worth....everybody down with that?
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 27 2010, 05:05 AM~18920253
> *
> 
> 
> ...




THAT THE LAW.....

FROM THE NEIGHBOURHOOD OFFICER LOL

GO RANGERS :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Oct 27 2010, 05:35 PM~18925078
> *cowboys sucks, mavs not lookin to good, fuck it GO RANGERS
> *


I AGREE :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 27 2010, 02:36 PM~18923688
> *well just want to say thanks to my homie matt for coming to see me and yes i am out of the hospital :biggrin:  :biggrin: just have to obey the diabetes law!!!! :biggrin:
> *


OH IS LIKE THAT :biggrin: 

Great to see your out Homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, *1regio3
*

:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Luna :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 28 2010, 08:19 AM~18930047
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, 1regio3
> 
> ...


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Oct 27 2010, 05:07 PM~18923954
> *:biggrin:  Good to hear bro sorry i couldnt make it sooner.... I thought you were gona have to guard your plate when the nurse came in LMAO!
> GLAD YOUR OUT BRO!
> Let me know when you feel up to it and ill bring you that gift for the MC
> ...


yea should be soon homie and thanks again for the comida! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Oct 28 2010, 09:50 AM~18929845
> *OH IS LIKE THAT :biggrin:
> 
> Great to see your out Homie
> *


also would like to thank leonard,homie john,ramon and family and joe t and family for coming to see me cuz without all my homies and everyones prayers i would probably still be in there so THANKS TO ALL OF YALL FOR REAL ! FROM BIG George!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 28 2010, 11:56 AM~18931555
> *yea should be soon homie and thanks again for the comida! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 28 2010, 08:17 AM~18929636
> *
> *



count me in


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 28 2010, 09:17 AM~18929636
> *
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 28 2010, 03:17 PM~18932250
> *count me in
> *


im down homie! :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 28 2010, 02:50 PM~18932561
> *im down homie! :biggrin:
> *



see you there george..Good to see you out the hospital..Now take care of yourself.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 28 2010, 01:50 PM~18932561
> *im down homie! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Maybe Ill hitch hike a ride for the cruise.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew 817


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Oct 28 2010, 06:54 PM~18934463
> *Maybe Ill hitch hike a ride for the cruise.
> *



you can ride with me homie..Maybe the ladies can roll together and talk about how bad we are to them..lol


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 28 2010, 08:14 PM~18934590
> *you can ride with me homie..Maybe the ladies can roll together and talk about how bad we are to them..lol
> *


You know we do them wrong


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

just want to let ramon know that i love you man and i mean it brother and i will be here for you bro when in need ! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://realestate.yahoo.com/promo/best-cit...in-america.html
#4 Bitchs! Oh and they even shout Arlington. LOL john here you go.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Oct 28 2010, 12:01 PM~18931597
> *also would like to thank leonard,homie john,ramon and family and joe t and family for coming to see me cuz without all my homies and everyones prayers i would probably still be in there so THANKS TO ALL OF YALL FOR REAL ! FROM BIG George!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 28 2010, 07:04 PM~18935119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Oct 28 2010, 09:04 PM~18935119
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ANONYMOUS_USER (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Oct 27 2010, 06:05 AM~18920253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


take yo ass back to cali then


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

That's what I'm talking about, Agg-town bitches..

Arlington is home to the Dallas Cowboys football team, the Texas Rangers baseball team, as well as *American Mensa, the U.S. chapter of the high-IQ society, and the International Bowling Museum.*
The unemployment rate in the area is 8.3 percent, below the national average of 10.2 percent.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Oct 28 2010, 07:14 PM~18934590
> *you can ride with me homie..Maybe the ladies can roll together and talk about how bad we are to them..lol
> *


That's funny, good one....

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 29 2010, 01:59 PM~18941121
> *That's funny, good one....
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



You know it true.. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP HOMIES???? WE'LL BE OUT THERE SUNDAY FOR THE RED HOT TATTOO SHOW!!!! HOPE TO KICK IT WITH YALL, ITS BEEN A MINUTE!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Oct 29 2010, 02:39 PM~18941382
> *SUP HOMIES???? WE'LL BE OUT THERE SUNDAY FOR THE RED HOT TATTOO SHOW!!!! HOPE TO KICK IT WITH YALL, ITS BEEN A MINUTE!!!!!!!!
> *



A minute is a very short period of time.?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=567251


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

82 ELCO</span>[/b]


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Oct 29 2010, 02:54 PM~18941089
> *That's what I'm talking about, Agg-town bitches..
> 
> Arlington is home to the Dallas Cowboys football team, the Texas Rangers baseball team, as well as American Mensa, the U.S. chapter of the high-IQ society, and the International Bowling Museum.
> ...


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Oct 28 2010, 05:54 PM~18934463
> *Maybe Ill hitch hike a ride for the cruise.
> *


what happened to ur wagon?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Oct 30 2010, 05:51 AM~18945818
> *what happened to ur wagon?
> *



under going top secret transformation...shhhh..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Oct 30 2010, 06:51 AM~18945818
> *what happened to ur wagon?
> *


still got it just needs inspection sticker.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Homies :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Yo,

 Two pre used Cornell tires at pick n pull Loop 12 between I30 and W Davis.
Saw them today and they are about 70% in good condition no side wear patches or plugs. 2) P 155/80-13 white wall for $49 dollars the pair sitting in the lobby with other tires.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Oct 30 2010, 09:49 AM~18946892
> *still got it just needs inspection sticker.
> *


my green monte needs both. no biggie. it do need a pro paint job tho. i never planned on getting rid of it so i uh, "kryloned" it pistachio. i was happy with it tho.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, 8t4mc, 1low78carlo


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Tomas.... 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39919513/ns/weather


:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sup ramon..You should of hung out yesterday.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Oct 30 2010, 09:04 PM~18949930
> *Tomas....
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/39919513/ns/weather
> ...


WHAT THATS CRAZY HOW DO THEY COME UP WITH THE NAMES :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

MORNING EVERYONE AND HAPPY HOLLOWEEN EVERYONE BE SAFE


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 31 2010, 08:31 AM~18951600
> *MORNING EVERYONE AND HAPPY HOLLOWEEN EVERYONE BE SAFE
> *


X2


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 31 2010, 08:31 AM~18951600
> *MORNING EVERYONE AND HAPPY HOLLOWEEN EVERYONE BE SAFE
> *


What's up homie! :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 31 2010, 09:15 AM~18951827
> *What's up homie! :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE WERE IN THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Oct 31 2010, 09:44 AM~18951977
> *WHATS UP HOMIE WERE IN THE HELL HAVE YOU BEEN  :biggrin:
> *


Working homie a lot of overtime!what y'all doing for Halloween?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Oct 31 2010, 10:08 AM~18952121
> *Working homie a lot of overtime!what y'all doing for Halloween?
> *


WE ARE TAKING THE KIDS TO FIDELS HOOD WHAT ABOUT YALL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, califas

:0


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GOOTIMES dfw out at the Red Hot Tattoo show putting it down


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2010, 10:51 AM~18952395
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, califas
> 
> ...


hey loco, how goes the job hunt?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Oct 31 2010, 12:54 PM~18952421
> *hey loco, how goes the job hunt?
> *


Not To Good...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by califas_@Oct 22 2010, 12:24 AM~18876878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Oct 31 2010, 10:55 AM~18952431
> *Not To Good...
> *


sorry to hear that. i was planning on looking around myself after i take a vacation with the fam. im getting tired of the wally world b.s. wishin you the best in your search man.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Big Pete chillin with the big GT at the show


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 31 2010, 12:53 PM~18952418
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good! I wanted to go but my car never made it home this weekend. Been real busy. Good luck guys see ya'll next time. :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

can someone give us the story on what the hell this peice of meirda is or what happened to it????!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18952727


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 31 2010, 11:53 AM~18952418
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I thought that show was tonight.?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 31 2010, 12:42 PM~18952771
> *can someone give us the story on what the hell this peice of meirda is or what happened to it????!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry18952727
> *



He flipped while 3 wheeling.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 31 2010, 12:05 PM~18952502
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a nice fleetwood.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

>


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

congrats GTIMERS on all the wins, puros GOODTIMES


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

We had a GOODTIME at the show today and congrats on the wins to all GOODTIMERS ! GT UP !!! TTT !!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

i wanted to bring the cutty out but still dont have the damn carb fixed i love the 2 GT impalas and the camaro that where there


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Oct 31 2010, 07:06 PM~18954783
> *i wanted to bring the cutty out  but still dont have the damn carb fixed  i love the 2 GT impalas  and the camaro that where there
> *


thx homie


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Oct 31 2010, 12:53 PM~18952418
> *
> 
> 
> ...



nice....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Oct 31 2010, 10:16 PM~18955972
> *nice....
> 
> *


thx Bob, hows that trey coming along. did u get it rollin again


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats GoodTimes... Yall put it down out there

Hope everyone had a safe Halloween


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rollin 64


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Were is Everyone today?????


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 1 2010, 10:32 AM~18957805
> *Were is Everyone today?????
> *


 :happysad: :wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 1 2010, 08:41 AM~18957862
> *:happysad:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Sup Dre.... How did it go over there last night the streets were dead by my house not alot of people out this year


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 1 2010, 10:46 AM~18957899
> *:biggrin:  Sup Dre.... How did it go over there last night the streets were dead by my house not alot of people out this year
> *


Sup Matt!  
It was packed! Lots of kids!!  Had to keep counting make sure all the kiddos we left with, we came back with! :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 1 2010, 08:58 AM~18957959
> *Sup Matt!
> It was packed! Lots of kids!!   Had to keep counting make sure all the kiddos we left with, we came back with!  :happysad:
> *


Just here at work bro keepin up with the kids is a job all by its self.... I took mine to west point there was alot of people over there i was tired my lil one got tired at the end and had to carrie him back....


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

GOOTIMES dfw out at the Red Hot Tattoo show putting it down













:thumbsup:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

hey guys cutty might be forsale just keep it in mind


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> >
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Oct 31 2010, 01:01 PM~18952477
> *sorry to hear that. i was planning on looking around myself after i take a vacation with the fam. im getting tired of the wally world b.s. wishin you the best in your search man.
> *


THanks Homie Its Crazy Out There Right Now... I THink It Should Get Better Out There By Next Year... Wish You The Best Also In That Job Hunt...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 1 2010, 10:32 AM~18957805
> *Were is Everyone today?????
> *



I don't know bout u but I think the traffic on LiL has been kinda slow as of late. 


Anyways.....WASSUP MATT!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sup $$MIKE, LOCO!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 1 2010, 11:39 AM~18958230
> *sup $$MIKE,  LOCO!
> *


Just Chillin Dave... WHats Popin Over Your Wayz?  

MOney Mike! How Was Your Weekend?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

CHads Old Regal...  0:25 

vRe8aU-CxEY&feature=related


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

I got some brand new tires for sale 155/80-13 white walls Classic Radial looks like cornell . I just bought them but the ride I'm  looking at has 22 so I'm going that route first.

I know most people can wait til next year some time but If you need a new set right now come get them $300

Mando 214-693-4019


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, --JUICE--

Sup Homie?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 1 2010, 10:45 AM~18958273
> *Just Chillin Dave... WHats Popin Over Your Wayz?
> 
> MOney Mike!  How Was Your Weekend?
> *



WAITIN ON PAINT TO DRY ON SOME GUN PARTS.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 1 2010, 09:35 AM~18958199
> *I don't know bout u but I think the traffic on LiL has been kinda slow as of late.
> Anyways.....WASSUP MATT!
> *


Same old shit bro how was the weekend?

Sup Dre Sup Big George how you feelin Homie Sup 8t4 Mc


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 1 2010, 11:27 AM~18958562
> *Same old shit bro how was the weekend?
> 
> Sup Dre  Sup Big George how you feelin Homie   Sup 8t4 Mc
> *



SUP BIG PIMPIN

HOWDY GEORGE! GOOD TO SEE YOU OUT.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 1 2010, 12:14 PM~18958493
> *WAITIN ON PAINT TO DRY ON SOME GUN PARTS.
> *



pics or didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 1 2010, 11:45 AM~18958273
> *Just Chillin Dave... WHats Popin Over Your Wayz?
> 
> MOney Mike!  How Was Your Weekend?
> *



It was good. went to see my moms property at lake tawakoni. cooked out at my friends house there at the lake. then went to work on sunday. Any leads on jobs? 

Sup Dave! How's springtown treatin ya?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Lookin for a 3car hauler w/ a 5th wheel hook up. if u know where I can borrow or rent let me know please.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 1 2010, 01:47 PM~18959389
> *It was good. went to see my moms property at lake tawakoni.  cooked out at my friends house there at the lake.   then went to work on sunday. Any leads on jobs?
> 
> Sup Dave!   How's springtown treatin ya?
> *



Treats me real good..Im the town fav.. :biggrin:

lookin foward to the saturday cruise.You down mike??


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 1 2010, 04:19 PM~18959914
> *Treats me real good..Im the town fav.. :biggrin:
> 
> lookin foward to the saturday cruise.You down mike??
> *



I wish I could but I'm sending the mc back to the paint shop. get it back n 2 wks.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 1 2010, 12:48 PM~18959085
> *pics or didnt happen   :biggrin:
> *



i had to touch up a sling swival and muzzle break.nothing special


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SUP HOMIES???? GOOD TO SEE SOME OF YALL OUT THERE SUNDAY AT THE RED HOT TATTOO SHOW... HAD A GOOD TIME.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Happens this Saturday!!!! 4pm meeting up at the Old Winn-Dixie parking lot in Oak Cliff. Going to Ft. Worth. Bring a sweater/jacket, cause we're cruisin'.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 1 2010, 05:50 PM~18960583
> *I wish I could but I'm sending the mc back to the paint shop. get it back n 2 wks.
> *


Whatcha repainting it for?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

My bad double post. Computers acting up. :angry:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 1 2010, 08:03 PM~18962068
> *
> 
> 
> ...



cant wait!!! where we grubbing at in the funk?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 1 2010, 07:03 PM~18962068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 1 2010, 07:03 PM~18962068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you got the address for my gps? or directions coming from carrollton/ north dallas area?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 1 2010, 09:07 PM~18962115
> *Whatcha repainting it for?
> *



Getting some touch up work done and changin a lil bit.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Nov 1 2010, 10:13 PM~18962714
> *you got the address for my gps? or directions coming from carrollton/ north dallas area?
> *


We'll be right across from the Pep Boys on Ft. Worth Ave.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...1,0.727158&z=11


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo+Nov 1 2010, 10:13 PM~18962714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 1 2010, 09:29 PM~18962916
> *I think some peps are going to meet at Hemphill Car-wash and roll up north to the sonic of Main and others will just chill at the Sonic and wait until everybody shows up.
> 
> 
> ...



you rolling the regal?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 1 2010, 10:49 PM~18963139
> *you rolling the regal?
> *


yes, well b out there. :thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

my wife loves me. she bought me this AM









just a 2 pump set up in it been sitting for a few years all the batterys dead but it does start with a jump


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 1 2010, 11:05 PM~18963322
> *my wife loves me.  she bought me this AM
> 
> 
> ...


Props homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 1 2010, 11:05 PM~18963322
> *my wife loves me.  she bought me this AM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

im going to start a 1 man car show in my hood


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 1 2010, 11:05 PM~18963322
> *my wife loves me.  she bought me this AM
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: I need to make my wife read this :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 1 2010, 09:08 PM~18962126
> *My bad double post. Computers acting up. :angry:
> *


C ya today... :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew Foros, GOODTIMES passin thru before work


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 2 2010, 03:14 AM~18965037
> *C ya today...  :biggrin:
> *


Mira-lo ! handas todo Nite Owl! Que dice Danny! Goin cruisin satrday nite? I think we have a bday party that evening. May see what's up and cruise the ford :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

morning guys.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'll be there but I'll have to roll in my dailey, Eclipse Spyder and no I do NOT concider this my low rider cruising car by any means, it just my get around town car... But it is a nice car to roll in...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 2 2010, 11:00 AM~18966536
> *I'll be there but I'll have to roll in my dailey, Eclipse Spyder and no I do NOT concider this my low rider cruising car by any means, it just my get around town car... But it is a nice car to roll in...
> *


It all good John. I'll be in my daughters Cutlass on stocks...but I'll be there too. :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 2 2010, 09:00 AM~18966536
> *I'll be there but I'll have to roll in my dailey, Eclipse Spyder and no I do NOT concider this my low rider cruising car by any means, it just my get around town car... But it is a nice car to roll in...
> *


Morning John i like the Spyder good on gas


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Im down for a good cruise this saturday!!!!!!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up homies and cant wait for the cruise this saturday so be safe and see yall then!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 2 2010, 12:59 PM~18967444
> *wus up homies and cant wait for the cruise this saturday so be safe and see yall then!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: I seen ya pics from the weekend Homie...looking like a healthy young man with ya trophy. :biggrin: Glad you're feeling better Homie.

You gonna direct the cruise once we get out there to the car wash right? We should arrive around 5:30pm.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Nov 2 2010, 12:13 PM~18967151
> *Im down for a good cruise this saturday!!!!!!
> *


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

PARTING OUT A 91 FLEETWOOD, IF ANYONE NEEDS PARTS GET AT ME PM


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 1 2010, 08:25 PM~18962871
> *We'll be right across from the Pep Boys on Ft. Worth Ave.
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d...1,0.727158&z=11
> *


i do appreciate it, ill be in my daily... monte on hubcaps... one day she'll be on spokes


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 2 2010, 01:09 PM~18967498
> *:thumbsup: I seen ya pics from the weekend Homie...looking like a healthy young man with ya trophy. :biggrin: Glad you're feeling better Homie.
> 
> You gonna direct the cruise once we get out there to the car wash right? We should arrive around 5:30pm.
> *


yea homie i got this fo sho!!!!! :biggrin: GOODTIMES DFW BABY!!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 2 2010, 04:14 AM~18965251
> *wat it dew Foros, GOODTIMES passin thru before work
> *


How is the weather gona be this weekend? If wheather is good I'm down I just got the Lincoln going again!! :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

What up everybody where yall at?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

IM DOwn TO ROll


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 1 2010, 11:05 PM~18963322
> *my wife loves me.  she bought me this AM
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 2 2010, 06:17 PM~18970501
> *What up everybody where yall at?
> *


We are here Homie just takin breaks Ha Ha Were is everyone ???


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 2 2010, 07:17 PM~18970501
> *What up everybody where yall at?
> *



where you at sucka!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad: hella hours at work.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

happy humpday for the ft worth riderz :biggrin: its rainin on day 3 here in carrollton  hopin it ends at least fri if not by sat. :happysad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

mornin folks!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:yawn:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps another rainy day


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2010, 06:22 PM~18970535
> *  IM DOwn TO ROll
> *


X2


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

what up


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81 cutdog_@Nov 3 2010, 10:39 AM~18975457
> *what up
> *


Wooooottttt Up Mayn???? :biggrin: Enjoyin your day off?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Mike$


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

anyone know anyone that does cable tv


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Nov 3 2010, 11:23 AM~18974913
> *X2
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 2 2010, 08:22 PM~18970535
> *  IM DOwn TO ROll
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 3 2010, 01:19 PM~18975797
> *Sup $Mike$
> *


 :wave: Jus made it home for the night.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey guess what yes its another rag its the 1966 Impala I was going to buy until next year but I bought it this past saturday on halloween. I am looking for a 64 rag top know but I am going to wait until next year to make some room. check it out its a project 66 big times.

















and for this ones that are going to hate this is for ya!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry homies my rag tops wont be for sale so please dont ask because it will be a no! Go look for your own rags like I do on the grind 24/7! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

what up peeps  :wave: :wave:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

My homie bought this bubble top 61 out of cleburne. Ya the one that all ya vatos went to look at but did not buy it! he did so he is the proud owner of this sweet 61 Bubble top I might be the new owner soon if the price is right :


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlazinLow89_@Nov 3 2010, 06:13 PM~18977887
> *what up peeps   :wave:  :wave:
> *


 wuz up homie!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

LOCO61-SUPER62-BLANCO-PETE-ANTHONY-AND TONY62 HERE YOU GO... :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 3 2010, 07:25 PM~18978381
> *LOCO61-SUPER62-BLANCO-PETE-ANTHONY-AND TONY62 HERE YOU GO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks REAL NICE. :yes: :yes:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 3 2010, 05:17 PM~18977932
> *My homie bought this bubble top 61 out of cleburne. Ya the one that all ya vatos went to look at but did not buy it!  he did so he is the proud owner of this sweet 61 Bubble top I might be the new owner soon if the price is right :
> 
> 
> ...


I work close to them. They had three of them at one time. They have a 61' vert conversion out now. Did you see the tubbed out 62' in the garage? I think I seen a 57' out also!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks for the fix on my ride danny!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 3 2010, 05:25 PM~18978381
> *LOCO61-SUPER62-BLANCO-PETE-ANTHONY-AND TONY62 HERE YOU GO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 3 2010, 06:25 PM~18978381
> *LOCO61-SUPER62-BLANCO-PETE-ANTHONY-AND TONY62 HERE YOU GO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn, that is clean as hell! the Texas border in the star sets it off.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Are we expecting a big turn out sat :dunno:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 3 2010, 08:47 PM~18979620
> *Are we expecting a big turn out sat :dunno:
> *



I hope so. hoping clay gets my car squared up for saturday..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Nov 3 2010, 06:04 PM~18977811-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mira Guey much respecto. muy chingon bubbito. soy gusto  Bad ass carnal


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 3 2010, 07:25 PM~18978381
> *LOCO61-SUPER62-BLANCO-PETE-ANTHONY-AND TONY62 HERE YOU GO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


repesenta!  shit is hot.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

3 Members: jvasquez, *loco1979*, juangotti

:dunno:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What's up, who's go n to Odessa?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 3 2010, 11:15 PM~18980482
> *What's up, who's go n to Odessa?
> *


you got those prereg forms?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys Im looking for 3 stock chevy monte carlo 14 inch wheels..the ones that can have a cap popped on in the center.
I need ones like in this link..Thanks
if you have some sitting around and want to part with them let me know.



http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/2022513977.html


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Nov 3 2010, 05:46 PM~18978551
> *I work close to them. They had three of them at one time. They have a 61' vert conversion out now. Did you see the tubbed out 62' in the garage? I think I seen a 57' out also!
> *


Did i hear 57??  Sounds like my cup of tea, tell me more ShakeRoks.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

boooo! this is weak


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 4 2010, 10:56 AM~18983472
> *boooo! this is weak
> *


:drama:

No cruise this Saturday for you Juanito?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 4 2010, 09:56 AM~18983472
> *boooo! this is weak
> *



You can watch me hit my switches...Im just saying. :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 3 2010, 05:25 PM~18978381
> *LOCO61-SUPER62-BLANCO-PETE-ANTHONY-AND TONY62 HERE YOU GO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: I LIKE!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 4 2010, 11:00 AM~18983505
> *You can watch me go up and down...Im just saying. :biggrin:
> *


No ****


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 4 2010, 10:27 AM~18983690
> *No ****
> *



what!


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

sup guys i got a 64 impala iam lookin to trade for a 65 or 66 impala iam abt an hr and 30 mins frm fort worth if u knw any1 wanna trade hit me just needs paint tha clear coat coming off and 2door panels missing but juiced in tha front i got sum pics


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 3 2010, 06:25 PM~18978381
> *LOCO61-SUPER62-BLANCO-PETE-ANTHONY-AND TONY62 HERE YOU GO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Nov 4 2010, 11:25 AM~18984157
> *sup guys i got a 64 impala iam lookin to trade for a 65 or 66 impala iam abt an hr and 30 mins frm fort worth if u knw any1 wanna trade hit me just needs paint tha clear coat coming off and 2door panels missing but juiced in tha front i got sum pics
> *



You got a damn lowrider car lot. :biggrin: lol


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 4 2010, 10:52 AM~18984372
> *You got a damn lowrider car lot. :biggrin: lol
> *


Yea he does


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Marko57 es de juaritos????? de que parte???


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 4 2010, 10:52 AM~18984372
> *You got a damn lowrider car lot. :biggrin: lol
> *


lol i just picked that 67 up tuesday for my monte


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Nov 4 2010, 12:35 PM~18985105
> *lol i just picked that 67 up tuesday for my monte
> *


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up homies ! I JUST WANT TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT IM IN OUT OF THE HOSPITAL AND AGAIN I THANK ALL OF YALL FOR THE VISITS AND PRAYERS! WELL IM ON HERE TO TELL MY LADY THAT I REALLY THANK HER SO MUCH FOR STANDING BY MY SIDE THREW THIS AND WITHOUT HER I DONT KNOW WERE I WOULD BE ! SO I JUST WANT TO SAY BABY I LOVE YOU ALOT!!!!!!!! :boink: :boink:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 4 2010, 02:26 PM~18985467
> *wus up homies ! I JUST WANT TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT IM IN OUT OF THE HOSPITAL AND AGAIN I THANK ALL OF YALL FOR THE VISITS AND PRAYERS! WELL IM ON HERE TO TELL MY LADY THAT I REALLY THANK HER SO MUCH FOR STANDING BY MY SIDE THREW THIS AND WITHOUT HER I DONT KNOW WERE I WOULD BE ! SO I JUST WANT TO SAY BABY I LOVE YOU ALOT!!!!!!!! :boink:  :boink:
> *


Hope your feeling better homie, take care of yourself..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 3 2010, 06:25 PM~18978381
> *LOCO61-SUPER62-BLANCO-PETE-ANTHONY-AND TONY62 HERE YOU GO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 4 2010, 03:26 PM~18985467
> *wus up homies ! I JUST WANT TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT IM IN OUT OF THE HOSPITAL AND AGAIN I THANK ALL OF YALL FOR THE VISITS AND PRAYERS! WELL IM ON HERE TO TELL MY LADY THAT I REALLY THANK HER SO MUCH FOR STANDING BY MY SIDE THREW THIS AND WITHOUT HER I DONT KNOW WERE I WOULD BE ! SO I JUST WANT TO SAY BABY I LOVE YOU ALOT!!!!!!!! :boink:  :boink:
> *


GET BETTER GEORGE!!!  

























WE NEED EVERYONE THERE TO TALK ABOUT THE EPIC CRUISE II


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 3 2010, 06:17 PM~18977932
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This Car Brings Back Memories...... :biggrin: 














> LOCO61-SUPER62-BLANCO-PETE-ANTHONY-AND TONY62 HERE YOU GO... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2010, 07:38 PM~18988007
> *GET BETTER GEORGE!!!
> WE NEED EVERYONE THERE TO TALK ABOUT THE EPIC CRUISE II
> 
> ...



Im realy going to try to make it to this one.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 4 2010, 03:26 PM~18985467
> *wus up homies ! I JUST WANT TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT IM IN OUT OF THE HOSPITAL AND AGAIN I THANK ALL OF YALL FOR THE VISITS AND PRAYERS! WELL IM ON HERE TO TELL MY LADY THAT I REALLY THANK HER SO MUCH FOR STANDING BY MY SIDE THREW THIS AND WITHOUT HER I DONT KNOW WERE I WOULD BE ! SO I JUST WANT TO SAY BABY I LOVE YOU ALOT!!!!!!!! :boink:  :boink:
> *



 Get well soon homie!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> This Car Brings Back Memories...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> > LOCO61-SUPER62-BLANCO-PETE-ANTHONY-AND TONY62 HERE YOU GO... :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 4 2010, 10:17 PM~18989218
> *Yeah it looks like your 61 when u first got it homie! :biggrin:
> *


 Nice plaque make me one that says RAGTOP KING BENNY :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> This Car Brings Back Memories...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> > LOCO61-SUPER62-BLANCO-PETE-ANTHONY-AND TONY62 HERE YOU GO... :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 4 2010, 10:59 AM~18983497
> *:drama:
> 
> No cruise this Saturday for you Juanito?
> *


nope not for me.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2010, 08:38 PM~18988007
> *GET BETTER GEORGE!!!
> WE NEED EVERYONE THERE TO TALK ABOUT THE EPIC CRUISE II
> 
> ...


Not gonna make it


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 4 2010, 10:21 PM~18989270
> *Nice plaque can u make me one that says RAGTOP KING BENNY! :biggrin:
> *


That shit would be dope guey. mira Benito de Rey


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 3 2010, 05:25 PM~18978381
> *LOCO61-SUPER62-BLANCO-PETE-ANTHONY-AND TONY62 HERE YOU GO... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


nice plaque who did that engraving?


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

KING of JUNK I NEVER SEEN ONE OF YOUR CARS HIT D STREETES


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 4 2010, 08:18 PM~18990067
> *KING of JUNK I NEVER SEEN ONE OF YOUR CARS HIT D STREETES
> 
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 4 2010, 11:18 PM~18990067
> *KING of JUNK I NEVER SEEN ONE OF YOUR CARS HIT D STREETES
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Nov 4 2010, 07:21 PM~18989270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sanford and son aint got shit on BENNY... :biggrin:


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

DID any body get that number 2 d northside junk yard :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 4 2010, 11:18 PM~18990067
> *KING of JUNK I NEVER SEEN ONE OF YOUR CARS HIT D STREETES
> 
> *


Its all good king of junk but to me its my little gold mine by the way I have more junk ragtops that any one here in the dfw area and other hardtops that ya would want me to sell to ya but dont want to pay the price for a ragtop low ballers want to show off what ya got for cheap to other people and say that ya paid a grip for it. Come on now homies be for real keep on fixing ya hardtops and leave the rags to me someday I will get to fix them. LOW BALLERS AND BY THE WAY I am getting closer to my RAGTOP 61 COMING SOON VERY SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

/v/iwpoKZY0IJc?fs
/v/_nXrt7jLD18?fs
/v/uKJ2OAnX5C0?fs
/v/JdW9GXjA4GI?fs
/v/ZtYHb2tjJGk?fs
/v/P8I5hw_Hg-A?fs
/v/sT6eAZMTq1k?fs


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 4 2010, 10:13 PM~18991269
> *Its all good king of junk but to me its my little gold mine by the way I have more junk ragtops that any one here in the dfw area and other hardtops that ya would want me to sell to ya but dont want to pay the price for a ragtop low ballers want to show off what ya got for cheap to other people and say that ya paid a grip for it. Come on now homies be for real keep on fixing ya hardtops and leave the rags to me someday I will get to fix them. LOW BALLERS AND BY THE WAY I am getting closer to my RAGTOP 61 COMING SOON VERY SOON! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 4 2010, 06:38 PM~18988007
> *GET BETTER GEORGE!!!
> WE NEED EVERYONE THERE TO TALK ABOUT THE EPIC CRUISE II
> 
> ...


dam, tonite i work closing shift.AARRGGHH!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Nov 5 2010, 05:27 AM~18992296
> *TGIF :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 3 2010, 11:08 PM~18981592
> *Hey guys Im looking for 3 stock chevy monte carlo 14 inch wheels..the ones that can have a cap popped on in the center.
> I need ones like in this link..Thanks
> if you have some sitting around and want to part with them let me know.
> ...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=567959


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Buenos Dias :wave: 




> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 5 2010, 01:13 AM~18991269
> *Its all good king of junk but to me its my little gold mine by the way I have more junk ragtops that any one here in the dfw area and other hardtops that ya would want me to sell to ya but dont want to pay the price for a ragtop low ballers want to show off what ya got for cheap to other people and say that ya paid a grip for it. Come on now homies be for real keep on fixing ya hardtops and leave the rags to me someday I will get to fix them. LOW BALLERS AND BY THE WAY I am getting closer to my RAGTOP 61 COMING SOON VERY SOON! :biggrin:
> *


Speaking of low ballers :squint: ,,, I remember somebody tried to lowball a friend of mine for his 61 ragtop here in town. :squint:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 5 2010, 08:02 AM~18992516
> *Buenos Dias  :wave:
> 
> *


 :biggrin: sup bro!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

a little sumthin i came up with, its been a while :happysad:


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

:cheesy: LOW BALLEN LOL


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Sup Homies? :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 5 2010, 08:13 AM~18992549
> *Sup Homies? :wave:
> *


Sup


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 5 2010, 08:18 AM~18992574
> *Sup
> *


Nada Homie. Just trying to get this work day over with and enjoy the weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 5 2010, 08:06 AM~18992527
> *:biggrin: sup bro!!!!!
> *


 Q-vole Germain.... You are off today que no?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Dre


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

*MORNING FOROS!!  * 



> _Originally posted by rollin64+Nov 5 2010, 05:27 AM~18992296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Danny!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Nov 5 2010, 06:20 AM~18992406
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=567959
> *


\\


im looking the rim..thanks for the headsup though.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Sep 19 2010, 09:20 PM~18607243
> *Well guys its time for me to stop posting my rides on this thread and get busy working on my bubbletop anyways watch out for me in 2011 two more rags will join my backyard I wont be happy until I have my 61 rag but to ya haters keep on hating will stay off this site until then keep a eye on me you might just see me comin thru the freeways of texas with two more rag tops laters haters!    :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


I thought he was stayin off this site til 2011 cuz he was gonna work on his bubbletop???.... I guess he needs to remind everyone how many rags he's got.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 5 2010, 08:28 AM~18992604
> *Q-vole Germain.... You are off today que no?
> *


yes sir..im off till monday morning!!! i need a part time Gee-O-B


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Nov 5 2010, 08:39 AM~18992637
> *MORNING FOROS!!
> 
> Nice vid Gernain!!
> ...


  thanks


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 5 2010, 07:07 AM~18992534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the title on this video....gotta look it up on youtube cuz it dont come up on our computer here at work.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 5 2010, 09:51 AM~18993010
> *Whats the title on this video....gotta look it up on youtube cuz it dont come up on our computer here at work.
> *



Switch HiTters


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> a little sumthin i came up with, its been a while :happysad:
> ============================================
> 
> Taken at the NEW WAVE / Latin Pardise picnic


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 5 2010, 09:34 AM~18993384
> *Switch HiTters
> *


thanks homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 5 2010, 06:11 AM~18992269
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 5 2010, 07:02 AM~18992516
> *Buenos Dias  :wave:
> Speaking of low ballers  :squint:  ,,, I remember somebody tried to lowball a friend of mine for his 61 ragtop here in town. :squint:
> *


he did the samething with my homeboys 64rag my homeboy was asking 5gs i think he offered 1/2 of that :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

sup matt


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-+Nov 5 2010, 06:12 AM~18992802-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


****** a fckin joke callin other peeps low ballers... i had pm that ***** like 8 times and hv cash in hand for that BOMB he claims to have... then sold me out to some WHITE VATO that was supposed to buy all his so call PROJECTS... FOOL JST A ATTENTION WHORE... 

****** A 401K BALLER... ALL THAT MONEY NO TRAILER AND NO CAR...
WILL BE WAITING RAGTOP BENNY...

DO EVERYBODY A FAVOR AND KICK ROCKS...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Nov 4 2010, 08:06 PM~18989901
> *nice plaque who did that engraving?
> *


JAGSTER FROM CALI DID ALL OUR WORK ON THE PLAQUES GOOD TURN AROUND... :biggrin: HIS SCREEN NAME IS LATOWNLA...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 5 2010, 05:01 PM~18995970
> *X1962
> ****** a fckin joke callin other peeps low ballers... i had pm that ***** like 8 times and hv cash in hand for that BOMB he claims to have... then sold me out to some WHITE VATO that was supposed to buy all his so call PROJECTS... FOOL JST A ATTENTION WHORE...
> 
> ...


damn homie this dude is on everyones bad side !!! fuck homie i would pick a new hobby or just stop telling stories!!! but anyways i hope to see all you real riders at the meeting tonite. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE GEORGE...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 5 2010, 05:29 PM~18996157
> *CALL ME WHEN YOU GET A CHANCE GEORGE...
> *


say bro i need your number again bro cus my phone messed up?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 5 2010, 03:01 PM~18996348
> *say bro i need your number again bro cus my phone messed up?
> *


sent...


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

see everyone there!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wats good Martin, u takin that bad ass 60 out sat nite


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 5 2010, 03:03 PM~18995993
> *JAGSTER FROM CALI DID ALL OUR WORK ON THE PLAQUES GOOD TURN AROUND... :biggrin:  HIS SCREEN NAME IS LATOWNLA...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

c bro what about that mean 64 u rollin :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Hope yall have a good one at the meeting im stuck at work


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 5 2010, 07:24 PM~18997224
> *c bro what about that mean 64 u rollin :biggrin:
> *


it will be there fo sure


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 5 2010, 09:23 PM~18998028
> *uffin:
> *



You rollin tomorrow fish eyed fool??


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 5 2010, 10:27 PM~18998059
> *You rollin tomorrow fish eyed fool??
> *


yap I just got word from rubin he got that for me. Is Eva going cus I dont think Jes is gonna go if she dont.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Just got off work how was the meeting?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

say just want to say that tonite we had a good meeting and want to let everyone know that the route that i have for 2moro is going to be good so lets be ready to roll!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 5 2010, 09:36 PM~18998117
> *yap I just got word from rubin he got that for me. Is Eva going cus I dont think Jes is gonna go if she dont.
> *



My wife wont go because cuz she's prego..I dont want to risk anything happening with my liitle bean.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 5 2010, 10:41 PM~18998145
> *say just want to say that tonite we had a good meeting and want to let everyone know that the route that i have for 2moro is going to be good so lets be ready to roll!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool, let me know what it is and I can print out some maps with my phone number so in case some of us Dallas folks get lost we know where to go.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

also i need you guys help and my mom is making tamales to help me with my bill and for more meds so if you would like to order a dozen plz let me know thanks!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 5 2010, 09:41 PM~18998145
> *say just want to say that tonite we had a good meeting and want to let everyone know that the route that i have for 2moro is going to be good so lets be ready to roll!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Lets get the monte's fired up..What time is every body going to start getting to the car wash??


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 5 2010, 10:44 PM~18998164
> *Lets get the monte's fired up..What time is every body going to start getting to the car wash??
> *


Meeting at Jefferson Dental off Seminary and 35.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 5 2010, 10:44 PM~18998162
> *also i need you guys help and my mom is making tamales to help me with my bill and for more meds so if you would like to order a dozen plz let me know thanks!
> *


will you bring them to my house rollin in the lowlow?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 5 2010, 09:44 PM~18998162
> *also i need you guys help and my mom is making tamales to help me with my bill and for more meds so if you would like to order a dozen plz let me know thanks!
> *



will they be ready for the cruise george??


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 5 2010, 07:44 PM~18998162
> *also i need you guys help and my mom is making tamales to help me with my bill and for more meds so if you would like to order a dozen plz let me know thanks!
> *


i will take 2 dozen... wait do i get a free sample first? mija wants to try them.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 5 2010, 09:47 PM~18998184
> *will you bring them to my house rollin in the lowlow?
> *



You going to be rollin to ? :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 5 2010, 10:45 PM~18998169
> *Meeting at Jefferson Dental off Seminary and 35.
> *


What time is everybody getting there?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 5 2010, 09:50 PM~18998208
> *What time is everybody getting there?
> *



you want to follow me to the messkins house.?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 5 2010, 10:51 PM~18998214
> *you want to follow me to the messkins house.?
> *


What time you going over.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 5 2010, 10:50 PM~18998208
> *What time is everybody getting there?
> *


5:30pm-6pm


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 5 2010, 09:52 PM~18998221
> *What time you going over.
> *



5 ish I reckin


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 5 2010, 10:49 PM~18998203
> *You going to be rollin to ? :thumbsup:
> *


Nope


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 5 2010, 10:54 PM~18998239
> *5 ish I reckin
> *


Thats sounds good.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

click here chris


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 5 2010, 10:54 PM~18998240
> *Nope
> *


Why not :dunno:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

i would like to say thanks to everyone that wants tamales and i greatly appreciate it alot!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

and if anyone can help joe t. get home plz do!!!!!!!!! hes lost in fort worth!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 5 2010, 10:01 PM~18998312
> *i would like to say thanks to everyone that wants tamales and i greatly appreciate it alot!
> *



Ill take a doz if there ready to roll at the cruise.

5 buck a doz right :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 5 2010, 10:02 PM~18998332
> *and if anyone can help joe t. get home plz do!!!!!!!!! hes lost in fort worth!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



how can you get lost in ft worth..it takes 5 minuts to get from the north to the south side.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 5 2010, 11:00 PM~18998304
> *click here chris
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> ...


See us white guys can party to :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 5 2010, 10:07 PM~18998371
> *See us white guys can party to :thumbsup:
> *



everybody knoes your a messkin.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 5 2010, 06:07 AM~18992534
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good video Germain


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Nov 5 2010, 10:22 PM~18998484
> *good video Germain
> *



nice mc at 3.10 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

The line up from Dallas will be leaving from the Old Winn-Dixie at 4pm. I'll have maps for all the Dallas riders once we get there. We'll be going slow and I'll give you all my number so no one gets left behind.

We'll meet up with the Ft. Worth riders at La Gran Plaza. Once we get there, this will be the cruise route in Ft. Worth. 










Here's a map link and I'll have some printed maps of the Ft. Worth route also, with my phone number on them tomorrow when we meet up at the Jefferson Dental parking lot. We should be there by 6pm.

Looking forward to a real nice cruise. Be gassed up and dress warm. 

Click here for Google Map of Ft. Worth Cruise Route


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Im still lookin for a set of stockers for an mc..14 inch..if any body wants to make some change/gas money.


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

whates up AM :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 5 2010, 11:00 PM~18998305
> *Why not :dunno:
> *


cuz I got a ways to go.


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

yea yea!! rain stopped and weather looks great!! cruisin 2nite!! gooood morning errbody!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 5 2010, 10:02 PM~18998332
> *and if anyone can help joe t. get home plz do!!!!!!!!! hes lost in fort worth!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha pinche George why u gotta tell everyone, now there not gonna let me lead the cruise


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Nov 5 2010, 11:22 PM~18998484
> *good video Germain
> *


thanks, clean 3 wheel :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wats up FOROS, see yall at the cruise tonight.....puros GOODTIMES


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 6 2010, 08:25 AM~18999983
> *haha pinche George why u gotta tell everyone, now there not gonna let me lead the cruise
> *


bahahah


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

getting ready for tonight :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

need to get the cutlass back to my house and get a pic of all 3 togther





























63 2dr bel air with 2 pumps 4 dumps 5 batterys factory in dash A/C all still there hope to get it working


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

nice


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Just got back from the cruise. It was nice but I had to leave early my youngest was fussy


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Nov 6 2010, 09:19 PM~19003831
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Nov 6 2010, 10:33 PM~19004354
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 6 2010, 08:48 PM~19004482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics post some more.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

whats up homies dam it was poppin. hay good job jesse and the rest of the homies sorry i couldnt stay we finished with our meeting and had to atleast cruise by and show some love before we went back to the hospital with our son peace out homies.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 6 2010, 10:48 PM~19004482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  I dropped my ride off at the painters today for some touch ups or else i woulda been out there with you guys!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 7 2010, 12:15 AM~19005168
> *whats up homies dam it was poppin. hay good job jesse and the rest of the homies sorry i couldnt stay we finished with our meeting and had to atleast cruise by and show some love before we went back to the hospital with our son peace out homies.
> *



Hope hes gettin better senor!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 6 2010, 07:48 PM~19004482
> *
> 
> 
> ...


took the family for a little ride last night ran into the GT homies, and the kiddos whr very impressed... 
Ramon lil T said the 63 is sick luvs the top... GT #1 in the 817 top notch rides out there. NO JUNK... BIG UPS!

SICK OR NOT SICK THIS FOOL IS A CLOWN...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Good morning guys/gals..We had a good time last night..


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 6 2010, 10:15 PM~19005168
> *whats up homies dam it was poppin. hay good job jesse and the rest of the homies sorry i couldnt stay we finished with our meeting and had to atleast cruise by and show some love before we went back to the hospital with our son peace out homies.
> *


Que onda Tomas ! Your cutty is bad ass homie ! Hope your son gets better homie our prayers are with him and your familly !


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 6 2010, 10:23 PM~19005230
> * I dropped my ride off at the painters today for some touch ups or else i woulda been out there with you guys!
> *


Que onda Mike ! It would of been good to have u out there wt us homie ! Ricky was out there chillin wt us for a bit and all the homies just haveing some GOODTIMES !


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 7 2010, 06:07 AM~19006301
> *took the family for a little ride last night ran into the GT homies, and the kiddos whr very impressed...
> Ramon lil T said the 63 is sick luvs the top... GT #1 in the 817 top notch rides out there. NO JUNK... BIG UPS!
> 
> ...


What's up Turtle ! Thanks homie we just stayin on top of the game u know and haveing some GOODTIMES at the same time. It was good to chill wt the homies but my wifey and my lil girl was cold so we had to burn out eirly but it was kool ! Tell lil turtle I said what's up and thanks for the compliments on the tre ! I'm gona have to go give him a cruise next time we rollin ! My kids love the impala and love to roll in it u know how kids are ! Puros GOODTIMES !


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 7 2010, 07:07 AM~19006301
> *took the family for a little ride last night ran into the GT homies, and the kiddos whr very impressed...
> Ramon lil T said the 63 is sick luvs the top... GT #1 in the 817 top notch rides out there. NO JUNK... BIG UPS!
> 
> ...


thanks Turtle and hell yea he is always a clown


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Nov 7 2010, 08:52 AM~19006389
> *Que onda Mike ! It would of been good to have u out there wt us homie ! Ricky was out there chillin wt us for a bit and all the homies just haveing some GOODTIMES !
> *



Not much homie jus stayin busy> I saw Rick at Chads house and then my sister called me from S. Korea and we ended up being on the phone for almost 2 hours. It was kinda late and we ended up goin home early since we had been on the road since 9am. Looks like ya'll had some GOODTIMES out there last nite. You guys stayin on top of the game! Much respect to the GT crew! I'll be back on the streets before long! 


BIG GEORGE... Hope you are doing better!

Hope everyone has a good weekendor whats left of it. Im headed to work now LATERZZZZ

Go Cowboys!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Any more pics?


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

sum more pix from last nite....


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 6 2010, 10:27 PM~19005255
> *Hope hes gettin better senor!
> *


thanks mike he is feeling better and thanks macias glas to see everyone out there. and thats what i call LOWRIDER UNITY HOMIES D TOWN AND FORT WORTH PUTTING IT DOWN :thumbsup:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice pics homie ! TTT !!!


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

i little late but here is this footage...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VetzY2pKWu0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

great pics.


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

i cant figure out the embed code... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhKPpFX5zpQ


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 7 2010, 06:07 AM~19006301
> *took the family for a little ride last night ran into the GT homies, and the kiddos whr very impressed...
> Ramon lil T said the 63 is sick luvs the top... GT #1 in the 817 top notch rides out there. NO JUNK... BIG UPS!
> 
> ...


IS THAT RE RUN FROM FAT ALBERT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Sweet PIcs... I Want To Say Much PRops To All The Homies THat Made IT Out Last Night.. It Was A Good Cruise... Good To See The Homies From DTown And All Over The Metroplex... It Was A Good Day For The LOWRIDING Family... *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Nov 7 2010, 01:25 PM~19007645
> *i cant figure out the embed code... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhKPpFX5zpQ
> *


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

thanks loco... still got a spot in prayer you'll get sum work homie...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Nov 7 2010, 01:40 PM~19007758
> *thanks loco... still got a spot in prayer you'll get sum work homie...
> *



Thanks Homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LIL JR..TEJAS_@Nov 7 2010, 01:34 PM~19007710
> *IS THAT RE RUN FROM FAT ALBERT  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Rerun from whata happening


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Nov 7 2010, 01:25 PM~19007645
> *i cant figure out the embed code... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bhKPpFX5zpQ
> *


nice street footage!!


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)




----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 7 2010, 01:37 PM~19007739
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Had a good time on the cruise, I still can't get over how no cops gave us a hard time or even followed us. I was so used to the cops giving lowriders a hard time in L.A.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Nov 7 2010, 04:15 PM~19008824
> *Had a good time on the cruise, I still can't get over how no cops gave us a hard time or even followed us. I was so used to the cops giving lowriders a hard time in L.A.
> *


Well.....since you brought it up.....

On our way out one of our Homeboys got pulled over in the stockyard, maybe it was his big sombrero that drew their attention.... :biggrin: ....but then after that we were waiting on him at QT and the cops ran us off from there.

Other than that, was a nice night.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

i couldnt keep up or get my settings on my camera right last night...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

great pics!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## MR.HITMAN (Nov 4, 2010)

SHOUT TO FTW FOR A BADASS TIME OUT THERE...THANKS


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

found these in haltom city... dont knw how much the spot was closed but they always ask for crzy prices..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

this 63 had cylinders all the way around didnt see any switches...
but car had alot of bando...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

ttt!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Lets go cowboys!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wats it dew FOROS, GOODTIMES passin thru


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros it was good seenin everyone lastnight had a good time out there my lil one had a blast.... Tomas i hope the lil gets well soon!


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

I see alot of GT'rs cars in those pics :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC+Nov 7 2010, 05:06 PM~19009126-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted that like 6 months ago and no one said anything. they also had a 58 and 2 60's all 4 door. they want like 1200 for that wagon and like 4500 for the 63. the tre is hella rough


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 7 2010, 06:50 PM~19011444
> *I posted that like 6 months ago and no one said anything. they also had a 58 and 2 60's all 4 door. they want like 1200 for that wagon and like 4500 for the 63. the tre is hella rough
> *


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Nov 7 2010, 08:42 PM~19011352
> *I see alot of GT'rs cars in those pics  :thumbsup:
> *


wats up Bob, when u gonna pull out the 63 homie


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 7 2010, 07:40 PM~19011322
> *Sup Foros it was good seenin everyone lastnight had a good time out there my lil one had a blast.... Tomas i hope the lil gets well soon!
> *


thanks homie and thanks to everyone he got to come home after a whole week in the hospital and for sure we will chill.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 7 2010, 08:21 PM~19011845
> *wats up Bob, when u gonna pull out the 63 homie
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 7 2010, 10:17 PM~19011800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 7 2010, 08:26 PM~19011916
> *thanks homie and thanks to everyone he got to come home after a whole week in the hospital and for sure we will chill.
> *


Thats good to hear Homie Glad he is home with yall....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 7 2010, 10:58 PM~19012233
> *Thats good to hear Homie Glad he is home with yall....
> *


x817

this all the pics i took



























:uh:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 7 2010, 09:02 PM~19012265
> *x817
> 
> this all the pics i took
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup John :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.HITMAN_@Nov 7 2010, 05:01 PM~19009100
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Good To See You Guys Out Here.. ..


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like it was a BAD ASS TIME!!  Wish i could have been out there!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 7 2010, 03:51 PM~19009019
> *i couldnt keep up or get my settings on my camera right last night...
> 
> 
> ...


hey big homie!!!! i was trippin when you took this picture, i thought it was a red light camera picture. i was like Damn!!! ya valio madre :roflmao:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Sup peeps, will have my nikon. D50 up for grabs here soon, will include (2). 2gb sd cards, battery charger, nikon 18-55 lens, one tamron 55-200mm lense, neck strap, screen does have a crack but still watchable.. Pm with offers if interested  Its a 6.1mega pixel slr...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 8 2010, 01:08 PM~19016992
> *Sup peeps, will have my nikon. D50 up for grabs here soon, will include (2). 2gb sd cards, battery charger, nikon 18-55 lens, one tamron 55-200mm lense, neck strap, screen does have a crack but still watchable.. Pm with offers if interested  Its a 6.1mega pixel slr...
> *


Sup Bro it was good seein you sat ....

Wish i had some extra $ thats a good camera


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

pics from saturdays cruise!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 7 2010, 10:21 PM~19011845
> *wats up Bob, when u gonna pull out the 63 homie
> *



Its getting there. Danny's got some paint and fiberglass work left to do then its ready to roll.


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Nov 7 2010, 10:28 PM~19011929
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *



Tomas 

hope all is well with your kid.... :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 8 2010, 05:37 PM~19018086
> *Sup Bro it was good seein you sat ....
> 
> Wish i had some extra $ thats a good camera
> *


Good seein u to bro, i need to get my car to jump again like my avatar lol :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 8 2010, 06:29 PM~19019523
> *Good seein u to bro, i need to get my car to jump again like my avatar lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: My son looks at the screen and cant say your name bro so he calls you G-mayn :biggrin: He likes your ride when we walked off he was tellin dad tell him to Hop it Please....... I told him he would see it later it was good seein it out just motavaits me to get my shit out! Bring the lil ones by one day Homie we can cook out


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Dre You pick that metal up yet?? if not roll by ill help you Homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Rollin 64 it was good chillin sat with you Homie TRUE BLUE IS A BAD BITCH


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Nov 8 2010, 07:21 PM~19019442
> *Its getting there. Danny's got some paint and fiberglass work left to do then its ready to roll.
> *


sounds good big dawg cant wait to see it


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Enough said hows the lil one Homie? It was good seein THE GOOD TIMES OUT sat


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Man I wanted to bring one of the ridez out sat. I need to get them going. Need a bag of money


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 8 2010, 08:25 PM~19020704
> *Man I wanted to bring one of the ridez out sat.  I need to get them going.  Need a bag of money
> *


Sup Joe how the rides comin?? Me and you both need that bag of cash Ha Ha Lol


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 8 2010, 09:52 PM~19020387
> *:biggrin:  My son looks at the screen and cant say your name bro so he calls you G-mayn  :biggrin:  He likes your ride when we walked off he was tellin dad tell him to Hop it Please....... I told him he would see it later it was good seein it out just motavaits me to get my shit out! Bring the lil ones by one day Homie we can cook out
> *


Lol tell ur lil one ill try to hop it next time, but im afraid i might hit bak bumper with 2 liks!! Lol, we need to have a cook out one of this days bro just let me know


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Well I got cutlass running but one of the brake lines has hole so can't drive it. The wagon don't have juice yet. And new 63 no tags or inspection needs tune up and batterys. It's been sitting since 06


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

We all need some motivation!!!!! I need a shit load of motivation to get my 64 rollin..im a lazy ass


----------



## TEXASFINEST63 (Dec 24, 2007)

bad ass trey


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 8 2010, 10:54 PM~19020947
> *Well I got cutlass running but one of the brake lines has hole so can't drive it. The wagon don't have juice yet. And new 63 no tags or inspection needs tune up and batterys. It's been sitting since 06
> *


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 8 2010, 10:06 PM~19020514
> *sounds good big dawg cant wait to see it
> *


I was at dshop the other day and it was lookin real sexy. :yes:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Nov 8 2010, 08:22 AM~19015167
> *hey big homie!!!! i was trippin when you took this picture, i thought it was a red light camera picture. i was like Damn!!! ya valio madre  :roflmao:
> *


i knw i took like 5 shots but my damn camera... might be getting a new one soon! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 8 2010, 03:08 PM~19016992
> *Sup peeps, will have my nikon. D50 up for grabs here soon, will include (2). 2gb sd cards, battery charger, nikon 18-55 lens, one tamron 55-200mm lense, neck strap, screen does have a crack but still watchable.. Pm with offers if interested  Its a 6.1mega pixel slr...
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, $Money Mike$


:0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 9 2010, 01:17 AM~19022456
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, $Money Mike$
> :0
> *


LOL! Jus cruisin around on LiL! :biggrin: Gettin ideas for the monte. Its at Johns right now. Hows the job hunt? Hope the family is doing well?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

check out brand NEW video of NON KONEKSJA and ROLLERZ ONLY POLAND
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiuK7KnogC0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Nov 9 2010, 01:26 AM~19022533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :sprint:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 8 2010, 08:00 PM~19020464
> *Sup Rollin 64 it was good chillin sat with you Homie TRUE BLUE IS A BAD BITCH
> *


Thanks Matt


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 9 2010, 12:33 AM~19022588
> *check out brand NEW video of NON KONEKSJA and ROLLERZ ONLY POLAND
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BiuK7KnogC0
> 
> ...



how the hell you find that shit mike?? the song was actually preaty cool..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 9 2010, 08:26 AM~19023688
> *how the hell you find that shit mike?? the song was actually preaty cool..
> *



I kknow huh! :biggrin: He's a RO member from Poland and he posted it on the club topics. I wish there was subtitles so i could understand what he is saying. The 65 looks nice too!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEXASFINEST63_@Nov 8 2010, 08:57 PM~19020973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie !


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

FOR SALE 95 IMPALA SS

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/2033155068.html


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

sum more...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QbLMYb9agE 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUgeLLL6r5Y


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

my favorite, shuttin down traffic!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJRUEfkbE4E


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Nov 9 2010, 02:27 PM~19026256
> *sum more...
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Nov 9 2010, 02:28 PM~19026265
> *my favorite, shuttin down traffic!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Nice footage homie, it was a good time in Funky Town


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

got the cutlass home fixed the brake line finaly

Hydraulics: helping get more than 1 car in driveway









and a warning for the local kids


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

anyone have or know where to get just the upper back seat? rest of seat are decent shape the upper is tore up


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

does anyone have a good workin distributor for a 82 305 lying around???


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wats up GTIMERS, wats good Macias and Martin


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 9 2010, 03:25 PM~19027570
> *anyone have  or know where to get just the upper back seat?  rest of seat are decent shape  the upper is tore up
> 
> 
> ...


HIT UP SKIM... :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab+Nov 9 2010, 04:25 PM~19027570-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hit me up bro i got you......


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 9 2010, 06:25 PM~19027570
> *anyone have  or know where to get just the upper back seat?  rest of seat are decent shape  the upper is tore up
> 
> 
> ...


Is this for a two door 63 Impala car? or four door? I have a set will sell!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 10 2010, 07:06 AM~19032503
> *Is this for a two door 63 Impala car? or four door? I have a set will sell!
> *


I think it is for a 63 2 door bel air.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 10 2010, 09:14 AM~19032542
> *I think it is for a 63 2 door bel air.
> *


Thanks, Chris I think its the same as a hardtop right? :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

morning homies ! :biggrin: hope everyone has a GOODTIMES hump day!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

SUP FOROS!! 

Anyone gonna be out rollin this weekend if it aint to cold or raining?? :happysad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 10 2010, 09:21 AM~19032841
> * SUP FOROS!!
> 
> Anyone gonna be out rollin this weekend if it aint to cold or raining??  :happysad:
> *


why what you got dre?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

I missed the cruise.  Me another homie wanna roll!!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 9 2010, 06:51 PM~19028331
> *wats up GTIMERS, wats good Macias and Martin
> *


que paso camarada????? heard you got lost the other day.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 10 2010, 09:06 AM~19032503
> *Is this for a two door 63 Impala car? or four door? I have a set will sell!
> *



63 2DR sedan not sure if same as hard top. frmae is in fine shape just hoping to find an upper thats still in decent shape to save some money right now


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

baby lincoln for sale
http://sanantonio.craigslist.org/cto/2052773520.html (cars & trucks - by owner)


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm looking for a 350 or 305 Chevy motor in good shape to go in my project ride. Going to be using a 350 Turbo glide trans..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 10 2010, 09:46 AM~19032971
> *I missed the cruise.    Me another homie wanna roll!!
> *



what day are you thinking??


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 10 2010, 04:49 PM~19035352
> *what day are you thinking??
> *


Saturday nite! We rollin!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Nov 10 2010, 09:57 AM~19033023
> *que paso camarada????? heard you got lost the other day.
> *


yea i fucked up and made a left when i should have made a right


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 10 2010, 11:49 AM~19034464
> *I'm looking for a 350 or 305 Chevy motor in good shape to go in my project ride. Going to be using a 350 Turbo glide trans..
> *


I GOT A 305 FOR YOU JOHN... PM ME UR #


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 10 2010, 11:01 AM~19033042
> *63 2DR sedan  not sure if same as hard top.  frmae is in fine shape  just hoping to find an upper thats still in decent shape  to save some money right now
> *


Orale, mine will need to be recovered, good luck homie!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 7 2010, 05:06 PM~19009126
> *found these in haltom city... dont knw how much the spot was closed but they always ask for crzy prices..
> 
> 
> ...



Nice 65 wagon might go take a look at it in haltom city right up the street from auto zone and jack in the box!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 10 2010, 06:58 PM~19037788
> *Nice 65 wagon might go take a look at it in haltom city right up the street from auto zone and jack in the box! *


REALLY? :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 10 2010, 09:58 PM~19037788
> *Nice 65 wagon might go take a look at it in haltom city right up the street from auto zone and jack in the box!
> *


its rough but will fit right in with your collection carnal. they only want 1200 and they will take payments mira guey all you show these fool how they ball on the norte.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 10 2010, 08:31 PM~19038740
> *its rough but will fit right in with your collection carnal. they only want 1200 and they will take payments mira guey all you show these fool how they ball on the norte.
> *


BWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## King_Benny (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 10 2010, 10:31 PM~19038740
> *its rough but will fit right in with your collection carnal. they only want 1200 and they will take payments mira guey all you show these fool how they ball on the norte.
> *





> BWHAHAHAHAHA
> [/quote
> 
> You vatos will be watching me cruise my ranfla while you still rollin montes y regals. my back yard is worth more then you haters houses.
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> > BWHAHAHAHAHA
> > [/quote
> >
> > You vatos will be watching me cruise my ranfla while you still rollin montes y regals. my back yard is worth more then you haters houses.
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> > BWHAHAHAHAHA
> > [/quote
> >
> > You vatos will be watching me cruise my ranfla while you still rollin montes y regals. my back yard is worth more then you haters houses.
> ...


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

ANYONE KNOW OF A CAR SHOW AT PASCHAL HIGH SCHOOL THIS SUNDAY OR IS ANYONE GOING?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Nov 11 2010, 12:48 AM~19039702
> *ANYONE KNOW OF A CAR SHOW AT PASCHAL HIGH SCHOOL THIS SUNDAY OR IS ANYONE GOING?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> > BWHAHAHAHAHA
> > [/quote
> >
> > You vatos will be watching me cruise my ranfla while you still rollin montes y regals. my back yard is worth more then you haters houses.
> ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> > BWHAHAHAHAHA
> > [/quote
> >
> > You vatos will be watching me cruise my ranfla while you still rollin montes y regals. my back yard is worth more then you haters houses.
> ...


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

[/quote]


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

>


[/quote]
:boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> > BWHAHAHAHAHA
> > [/quote
> >
> > You vatos will be watching me cruise my ranfla while you still rollin montes y regals. my back yard is worth more then you haters houses.
> ...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 11 2010, 01:59 AM~19040338
> *LET ME FIND OUT WHO IS USING MY NICKNAME KING BENNY U WILL BE ON MY LIST AND DONT WORRY I HAVE ALL THE YOUNG NORTENOS ON MY SIDE SO BEWARE WHO EVER IS USING MY NAME! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :rant:
> *


say homie i dont know if you know me but if you start making this a northside against the DFW thats the wrong way to do it cuz we have been enjoying this for what it is and thats homies doing what we do best and thats LOWRIDE!!!! now i really dont give a damn how many cars you have just build the damn thing !! thats why they clown you on here so quit acting like a kid and grow up cuz we are all men here and women! i mean no disrespect to you but damn homie keep the gang banging shit outta here cuz we aint here for that and we all got a family! so rep solo or find a club but do it with prideand respect for yourself and lets have GOODTIMES!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Nov 11 2010, 12:48 AM~19039702
> *ANYONE KNOW OF A CAR SHOW AT PASCHAL HIGH SCHOOL THIS SUNDAY OR IS ANYONE GOING?
> *


YEA LATIN PARADISE IS DOING IT I HEARD!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

A friend wanted me to post for him, contact him direct if interested:

Tires: 5 sets – P155/80 R13’s 
Brand: Sigma Shadow made by Cooper Tire
Price: $275 per set of 4 tires (CASH ONLY)
Contact: Juan 214.868.6670


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 11 2010, 08:13 AM~19041612
> *say homie i dont know if you know me but if you start making this a northside against the DFW thats the wrong way to do it cuz we have been enjoying this for what it is and thats homies doing what we do best and thats LOWRIDE!!!! now i really dont give a damn how many cars you have just build the damn thing !! thats why they clown you on here so quit acting like a kid and grow up cuz we are all men here and women! i mean no disrespect to you but damn homie keep the gang banging shit outta here cuz we aint here for that and we all got a family! so rep solo or find a club but do it with prideand respect for yourself and lets have GOODTIMES!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: I heard U Homie it all about Lowriding


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Nov 11 2010, 09:30 AM~19041699
> *A friend wanted me to post for him, contact him direct if interested:
> 
> Tires: 5 sets – P155/80 R13’s
> ...


those are the same tires I got at NTB for 85


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 10 2010, 06:53 PM~19036667
> *yea i fucked up and made a left when i should have made a right
> *


lol orale well the good thing is you made it home safe.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Still Got The Nikon D50 Fellas...


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

>


[/quote]


UMMMMM very nice!!!!that would look good on my 63


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up FORITOS ! TTT !!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

UMMMMM very nice!!!!that would look good on my 63
[/quote]
X 63 !!!


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

1981 baby lincoln for sale $3000,rims already sold.I will throw in a new 2 pump set up if sold by this weekend


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Nov 11 2010, 12:48 AM~19039702
> *ANYONE KNOW OF A CAR SHOW AT PASCHAL HIGH SCHOOL THIS SUNDAY OR IS ANYONE GOING?
> *


you mean pennington feild?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 11 2010, 10:13 AM~19041612
> *say homie i dont know if you know me but if you start making this a northside against the DFW thats the wrong way to do it cuz we have been enjoying this for what it is and thats homies doing what we do best and thats LOWRIDE!!!! now i really dont give a damn how many cars you have just build the damn thing !! thats why they clown you on here so quit acting like a kid and grow up cuz we are all men here and women! i mean no disrespect to you but damn homie keep the gang banging shit outta here cuz we aint here for that and we all got a family! so rep solo or find a club but do it with prideand respect for yourself and lets have GOODTIMES!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 X2,Well said Big George,,, that gangbang shit is what gives Real Lowriders a bad name.


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!+Nov 11 2010, 09:13 AM~19041612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats up ,we need to buy the jose a GPS :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Nov 11 2010, 02:54 PM~19043472
> *well said george,homeboy needs to grow up
> whats up ,we need to buy the jose a GPS  :biggrin:
> *


hell if we did get him one i think he would still get lost!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> *Carlos Polishing *:thumbsup:
> 
> parts given to Carlos
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 11 2010, 01:58 PM~19043073
> *X2,Well said Big George,,, that gangbang shit is what gives  Real Lowriders a bad name.
> *



x64!!! Sup Danny! Are u gonna be at the shop friday night?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Nov 10 2010, 11:48 PM~19039702
> *ANYONE KNOW OF A CAR SHOW AT PASCHAL HIGH SCHOOL THIS SUNDAY OR IS ANYONE GOING?
> *


PASCHAL HIGH SCHOOL'S FOOTBALL TEAM "WE BELIEVE' CAR SHOW 2010. Sunday November 14th 2010. @Paschal High School 10AM to 5Pm. $15 car and truck, $10 for bikes. Entry at the gate: $5 cover. sponsored by LATIN PARADISE. I think they are going to have a hop. :biggrin:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 11 2010, 08:13 AM~19041612
> *say homie i dont know if you know me but if you start making this a northside against the DFW thats the wrong way to do it cuz we have been enjoying this for what it is and thats homies doing what we do best and thats LOWRIDE!!!! now i really dont give a damn how many cars you have just build the damn thing !! thats why they clown you on here so quit acting like a kid and grow up cuz we are all men here and women! i mean no disrespect to you but damn homie keep the gang banging shit outta here cuz we aint here for that and we all got a family! so rep solo or find a club but do it with prideand respect for yourself and lets have GOODTIMES!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X1 MIL 


That gangbsnging shit is old news .I cant believe people still in that shit lol wake up and smell the coffe homies.Be a man and take care of yur own shit.Dont need to be banging and threating others .These is the shit that pisses me off.Then we wonder why others look at lowriders like bangers lol ...its fools like that that give us a bad name .Keep it real carnal and kick that gang shit to the curve ,you aint impressing or scarring anyone here.Im sure a lot of us have family of all kind but we stick to the true game of lowriding.

Big George ,props homie for keeping it real :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> > *Carlos Polishing *:thumbsup:
> >
> > parts given to Carlos
> >
> > ...


----------



## rob76106 (Oct 7, 2010)

arts tires and wheels in fort worth tex now have the 155-80-13 in stock call for price and they aint milestars either call us at 817-834-1842 ask for fred or art


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chi-Town boi_@Nov 11 2010, 06:53 PM~19044986
> *X1 MIL
> That gangbsnging shit is old news .I cant believe people still in that shit lol wake up and smell the coffe homies.Be a man and take care of yur own shit.Dont need to be banging and threating others .These is the shit that pisses me off.Then we wonder why others look at lowriders like bangers lol ...its fools like that that give us a bad name .Keep it real carnal and kick that gang shit to the curve ,you aint impressing or scarring anyone here.Im sure a lot of us have family of all kind but we stick to the true game of lowriding.
> 
> ...


thanks homie and what you said was real as well and i as well as others spend alot of time keeping this to were we wont have to worry about gun fire or a stabbing at a show so again thanks to everyone for being real and now lets have some GOODTIMES!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 11 2010, 06:59 PM~19045043
> *thanks homie and what you said was real as well and i as well as others spend alot of time keeping this to were we wont have to worry about gun fire or a stabbing at a show so again thanks to everyone for being real and now lets have some GOODTIMES!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What started all this gangster talk??? What ever it was let's not anything to add to this, were trying to keep things cool and get public support so we can cruise without the cops messing with us. But for all the good we do one aw-shit will mess it up for all of us.. WE don't all have to like each other we just need to get along and have respect for one another..

Keep it real homies...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

*HAPPY VETERANS DAY TO ALL THOSE WHO HAVE SERVED OR ARE CURRENTLY SERVING*


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

>


[/quote]
:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 11 2010, 07:18 PM~19045211
> *What started all this gangster talk??? What ever it was let's not anything to add to this, were trying to keep things cool and get public support so we can cruise without the cops messing with us. But for all the good we do one aw-shit will mess it up for all of us.. WE don't all have to like each other we just need to get along and have respect for one another..
> 
> Keep it real homies...
> *


i know huh!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Its all good homies but I live by the code and I dont start drama but keep my name off the clowning list. I have what I have because I earn my cash and it ain't my fault that I have all this rides. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 10 2010, 08:31 PM~19038740
> *its rough but will fit right in with your collection carnal. they only want 1200 and they will take payments mira guey all you show these fool how they ball on the norte.
> *


she is not that rough at all homie... everything is there including the third row... got this bad boy 4 $800.. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 11 2010, 08:55 PM~19046029
> *she is not that rough at all homie... everything is there including the third row... got this bad boy 4 $800..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats good you bought it I was going to look at it today but I was out their making my money! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 11 2010, 09:02 PM~19046079
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Pic 63 Impala and 65 Wagon cool!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 11 2010, 05:57 PM~19046039
> *Thats good you bought it I was going to look at it today but I was out their making my money! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: let me knw whn your ready to get rid of that bomb! i got 2 STACKS AND A TRAILER ON STAND BY!!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 11 2010, 09:07 PM~19046134
> *:thumbsup: let me knw whn your ready to get rid of that bomb! i got 2 STACKS AND A TRAILER ON STAND BY!!!!!
> *


cool if I need to get rid of some cars u will be my first customer! but no promises :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 11 2010, 07:53 PM~19045998
> *Its all good homies but I live by the code and I dont start drama but keep my name off the clowning list. I have what I have because I earn my cash and it ain't my fault that I have all this rides. :biggrin:
> *


I hear you homie..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 11 2010, 06:11 PM~19046170
> *cool if I need to get rid of some cars u will be my first customer! but no promises :biggrin:
> *


No worries... 

oh and im gonna run an IP ADDRESS ON THE PERSON USING RAG-TOP BENNY FOR YOU WHEN I GET TO WORK... i can really find out who is talkin shit about my homies that HAVE RIDES and that roll on the STREETS... 
G BODYS OR NOT THERE OUT THERE DOING THE DAMN THANG... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> > BWHAHAHAHAHA
> > [/quote
> >
> > You vatos will be watching me cruise my ranfla while you still rollin montes y regals. my back yard is worth more then you haters houses.
> ...


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Nov 11 2010, 05:07 PM~19044660
> *PASCHAL HIGH SCHOOL'S FOOTBALL TEAM "WE BELIEVE'  CAR SHOW 2010. Sunday November 14th 2010. @Paschal High School 10AM to 5Pm. $15 car and truck, $10 for bikes. Entry at the gate: $5 cover. sponsored by LATIN PARADISE. I think they are going to have a hop.  :biggrin:
> *


COOL I WILL TRY TO HIT IT UP I HAVENT ROLLED THE LOW LOW IN OVER A MONTH


----------



## Latin Paradise (Jul 1, 2010)

PASCHAL HIGH SCHOOL'S FOOTBALL TEAM "WE BELIEVE'  CAR SHOW 2010. Sunday November 14th 2010. @Paschal High School 10AM to 5Pm. $15 car and truck, $10 for bikes. Entry at the gate: $5 cover. I think they are going to have a hop.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 11 2010, 07:55 PM~19046029
> *she is not that rough at all homie... everything is there including the third row... got this bad boy 4 $800..  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice.  I almost bought that hoe. Ill be buy this weekend to look at it again. LOL


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 11 2010, 06:53 PM~19045998
> *Its all good homies but I live by the code and I dont start drama but keep my name off the clowning list. I have what I have because I earn my cash and it ain't my fault that I have all this rides. :biggrin:
> *


Kool Loco, If you earn your shit that's great but keep it real in this topic I've never said nothing on some of the things you put in here but I am now it all about lowriding and that's what matters ... it about family, lowriding, and car clubing so all kool....


 

AKA TopCop


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 11 2010, 09:20 PM~19046858
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> FUNNY THING IS THAT THE WORDS AND THE PUNCTUATION are jst like urs BENNY...  :biggrin:
> *


Thats why I think its him.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 11 2010, 05:33 PM~19044419
> *x64!!! Sup Danny! Are u gonna be at the shop friday night?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

morning!!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ShakeRoks, Texas Massacre 
:wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:wave: MORNING FOROS


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

it just feels like one of those days!


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 11 2010, 11:36 PM~19047522
> *Kool Loco, If you earn your shit that's great but keep it real in this topic I've never said nothing on some of the things you put in here but I am now it all about lowriding and that's what matters ... it about family, lowriding, and car clubing so all kool....
> 
> 
> ...


Orale officer its all good lowrider is my onda also and I collect ranflas to keep a collection to fix for my kids but its all good!

AKA: NORTENO OG CHOLO!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

2 Members: blanco, $Money Mike$
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 12 2010, 10:04 AM~19050260
> *Orale officer its all good lowrider is my onda also and I collect ranflas to keep a collection to fix for my kids but its all good!
> 
> AKA: NORTENO OG CHOLO!
> *


LMAO , keepin it real huh???


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

*N O V E M B E R 2 8 , 2010

FREE TO THE PUBLIC*

Move in 9am to 11am Show 11am to 5pm

*"More Than 100 Awards"*

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes

CAR 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, 00's

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

SUV
TRUCK
60's IMPALA
60's IMPALA CONVERTIBLE
RAT ROD
HOT ROD
CLASSIC, DUB
MUSCLE CAR
CHOPPER
STREET BIKE

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

STREET PEDAL CAR
CUSTOM PEDAL CAR
STREET BICYCLE
CUSTOM BICYCLE

*"MODEL CAR CONTEST"*

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

KIDS 10 YRS
11 to 15 YRS
ADULT

*"FREE REVELL MODEL MAKE & TAKE"*

First 24 kids 10 years and younger get a free model to build, we will have tables and chairs for them to build the models.

*"BEST OF AWARD"*

BEST PAINT
BEST INTERIOR
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULICS
BEST AIR BAGS
BEST AUDIO
BEST GRAPHICS
BEST MURAL
LOWEST RIDE
BEST CLUB LINEUP
MOST MEMBERS

*"BEST OF SHOW AWARDS"*

CAR
TRUCK
LOWRIDER
HOT ROD
MOTORCYCLE

*"REGISTRATION"*

CARS $20.
MOTORCYCLES $15.
BICYCLES $10.
PEDAL CARS $10.
MODEL CARS $5.

VENDOR SPOTS $50.

*LOCATION*

BRANDED CUSTOMS
4635 Northwest Highway 
Garland, TX 75043-4940 
(972) 270-4225 

More information visit us online at BoulevardAces.com and BrandedCustoms.com

Send email to [email protected]


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

TTT!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

where show going to be nothing like a flyer for a show with prices but not where its at




> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 12 2010, 01:41 PM~19051983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 12 2010, 04:32 PM~19053120
> *where show going to be  nothing like a flyer for a show  with prices  but not where its at
> *


The Boulevard Aces Car Show will be on the 28th at 4635 N.W.Hwy @ Centerville Rd..Garland, Texas...Branded Customs [Hack Shack]..behind Boston Market.

1st-2nd-and 3rd place trophies..all classes.........11:00- 5:00........
Set up 9:00- 11:00.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red22_@Nov 12 2010, 04:44 PM~19053237
> *The Boulevard Aces Car Show will be on the 28th at 4635 N.W.Hwy @ Centerville Rd..Garland, Texas...Branded Customs [Hack Shack]..behind Boston Market.
> 
> 1st-2nd-and 3rd place trophies..all classes.........11:00- 5:00........
> ...



Sup Homie Havent Seen You In A Min...


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red22_@Nov 12 2010, 04:44 PM~19053237
> *The Boulevard Aces Car Show will be on the 28th at 4635 N.W.Hwy @ Centerville Rd..Garland, Texas...Branded Customs [Hack Shack]..behind Boston Market.
> 
> 1st-2nd-and 3rd place trophies..all classes.........11:00- 5:00........
> ...



THANKS red22 !


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Nov 12 2010, 06:57 AM~19050038
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 12 2010, 11:41 AM~19051983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 12 2010, 07:21 PM~19054371
> *Sup Homie Havent Seen You In A Min...
> *


Been hideing naw been enjoying much need time wit my family trying to get us where we need to be in life how u been homie


----------



## red22 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 12 2010, 07:39 PM~19054501
> *THANKS red22 !
> *


No problem homie


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> > BWHAHAHAHAHA
> > [/quote
> >
> > You vatos will be watching me cruise my ranfla while you still rollin montes y regals. my back yard is worth more then you haters houses.
> > Levas :uh:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 12 2010, 06:25 PM~19055201
> *Check this out Homies Techniques LA, Majestics, Good Times and many more LA
> 
> Hellafyde Records
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Been busy on Bobs car. We missed the Epic Cruise  , but we'll make the next one.
sneek peek.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Check this out Homies Techniques LA, Majestics, Good Times and many more LA*

Hellafyde Records


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 13 2010, 12:59 AM~19056800
> *Been busy on Bobs car. We missed the Epic Cruise   , but we'll make the next one.
> sneek peek.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 12 2010, 10:44 AM~19050537
> *2 Members: blanco, $Money Mike$
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



Wassup Blanco! Hows life treating you? I've been staying busy at work. Chingos de horas! Gotta take it while its there que no!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by red22+Nov 12 2010, 09:31 PM~19055244-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Mine Next? :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 13 2010, 01:01 AM~19057189
> *Wassup Blanco! Hows life treating you? I've been staying busy at work. Chingos de horas! Gotta take it while its there que no!
> *


been good just working to what ever hapen to al of us going to ojos locos  :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 12 2010, 11:59 PM~19056800
> *Been busy on Bobs car. We missed the Epic Cruise   , but we'll make the next one.
> sneek peek.
> 
> ...


dam that is some nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 13 2010, 08:30 AM~19057819-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanx Blanco. :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 13 2010, 10:38 AM~19058450
> *dam that is some nice work  :thumbsup:
> *


LOOKIN GOOD DANNY, BOB'S TREY GONNA BE LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

SUP FORTWORTH :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 13 2010, 12:59 AM~19056800
> *Been busy on Bobs car. We missed the Epic Cruise   , but we'll make the next one.
> sneek peek.
> 
> ...


Lookin nice Danny :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You been busy on it huh!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 12 2010, 10:59 PM~19056800
> *Been busy on Bobs car. We missed the Epic Cruise   , but we'll make the next one.
> sneek peek.
> 
> ...


Looks good homie!!!


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

anyone going to tha show tommorow


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81 cutdog_@Nov 13 2010, 08:05 PM~19061667
> *anyone going to tha show tommorow
> *


 I will be there to show some support


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81 cutdog_@Nov 13 2010, 09:05 PM~19061667
> *anyone going to tha show tommorow
> *



the school show??


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 13 2010, 12:59 AM~19056800
> *Been busy on Bobs car. We missed the Epic Cruise   , but we'll make the next one.
> sneek peek.
> 
> ...



Hey, that car looks like the one in my garage..... Wait a minute, WTF :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 13 2010, 11:37 AM~19058442
> *been good just working to what ever hapen to al of us going to ojos locos   :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



Aw chit man I forgot! Hmmmmmm???????? I gotta check the schedule(wife) and see when I(we) can go :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 13 2010, 02:43 PM~19059281
> *LOOKIN GOOD DANNY, BOB'S TREY GONNA BE LOOKIN GOOD
> *


There sho is a lot of Impalas comin out! I better get to crackin on mine!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

where is there a show today?.... feel like hittin one up.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 14 2010, 09:13 AM~19064053
> *where is there a show today?.... feel like hittin one up.
> *


Paschal high school homie at 10-5


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 14 2010, 09:26 AM~19064090
> *Paschal high school homie at 10-5
> *


thanks Joe...you goin?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 13 2010, 08:37 AM~19058442
> *been good just working to what ever hapen to al of us going to ojos locos   :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


they r opening 1 in downtown ft worth where the old bennigins/dixie house was at
http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/11/12/26...to-open-in.html
http://www.dfw.com/2010/11/10/363344/ojos-...o-downtown.html


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 14 2010, 09:35 AM~19064121
> *thanks Joe...you goin?
> *


yes sir


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew money money money mike


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 14 2010, 10:09 AM~19064240
> *they r opening 1 in downtown ft worth where the old bennigins/dixie house was at
> http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/11/12/26...to-open-in.html
> http://www.dfw.com/2010/11/10/363344/ojos-...o-downtown.html
> *


oh hell yeah


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 14 2010, 10:26 AM~19064090
> *Paschal high school homie at 10-5
> *


$5 general admission for 10-15 cars that I have already seen. :|


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 14 2010, 01:39 PM~19065314
> *$5 general admission for 10-15 cars that I have already seen. :|
> *


its a benefit. its not going to a promoter.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 14 2010, 10:09 AM~19064240
> *they r opening 1 in downtown ft worth where the old bennigins/dixie house was at
> http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/11/12/26...to-open-in.html
> http://www.dfw.com/2010/11/10/363344/ojos-...o-downtown.html
> *


Hell yea


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

bump


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

had good time at show


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 14 2010, 05:59 PM~19066622
> *had good time at show
> *


wat it dew Martin miss u at the show homie had to help load a impala for the Kansas GTIMER. We had a GOODTIME there too not the biggest show but for a good cause so its all good


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 14 2010, 11:09 AM~19064240
> *they r opening 1 in downtown ft worth where the old bennigins/dixie house was at
> http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/11/12/26...to-open-in.html
> http://www.dfw.com/2010/11/10/363344/ojos-...o-downtown.html
> *



Already! :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 13 2010, 12:59 AM~19056800
> *Been busy on Bobs car. We missed the Epic Cruise   , but we'll make the next one.
> sneek peek.
> 
> ...


comin out clean!!!!! danny always Gets Down!!!!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> x817
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

putting it down for Ft Worth back in 2000


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn was playing with the cutlass showing my son who came over for the weekend. And I let the smoke out of the motor!!!! Arrrrgggggg


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2010, 08:59 PM~19067509
> *putting it down for Ft Worth back in 2000
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 14 2010, 01:39 PM~19065314
> *$5 general admission for 10-15 cars that I have already seen. :|
> *


IT WAS A GOOD SHOW. SMALL BUT GOOD.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 14 2010, 08:44 PM~19067982
> *:0
> *


WAS U IN DENTON AT THE RENTAL CAR PLACE OVER ON UNIVERSITY THE OTHER DAY?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Nov 14 2010, 08:49 PM~19068034
> *IT WAS A GOOD SHOW. SMALL BUT GOOD.
> *


Conrgats on your win homie


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Nov 14 2010, 08:49 PM~19068034
> *IT WAS A GOOD SHOW. SMALL BUT GOOD.
> *


:0 What's Ramiro?


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2010, 06:59 PM~19067509
> *putting it down for Ft Worth back in 2000
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2010, 09:52 PM~19068059
> *WAS U IN DENTON AT THE RENTAL CAR PLACE OVER ON UNIVERSITY THE OTHER DAY?
> *



Yes sir. Got me a rental. I put the MC back in the paint shop. I heard someone honk ; Was that u?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 14 2010, 11:29 AM~19064329
> *wat it dew money money money mike
> *


 Not much homie jus workin a lot of hours here lately. U tu?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2010, 08:59 PM~19067509
> *putting it down for Ft Worth back in 2000
> 
> 
> ...


ALREADY HOMIE!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 14 2010, 07:59 PM~19067509
> *putting it down for Ft Worth back in 2000
> 
> 
> ...


Clean work. 



fwo :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

morning Foros


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 14 2010, 11:34 PM~19069631
> *ALREADY HOMIE!
> *



^^^^
:biggrin:

Nice artwork skim.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 15 2010, 04:12 AM~19070788
> *morning Foros
> *


X2


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

morning Foros


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 15 2010, 07:38 AM~19071021
> *morning Foros
> *



sup matt/ sup fort worth


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 15 2010, 08:39 AM~19071026
> *sup matt/ sup fort worth
> *


Sup!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 15 2010, 06:39 AM~19071026
> *sup matt/ sup fort worth
> *


Sup Dave 


Sup $Mike$


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 15 2010, 08:51 AM~19071067
> *Sup Dave
> Sup $Mike$
> *



Workin my ass off! Its all good tho. I have a goal I'm tryin to reach :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*  ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *










:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 15 2010, 07:49 AM~19071248
> *Workin my ass off!  Its all good tho. I have a goal I'm tryin to reach :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

N O V E M B E R 2 8 , 2010

FREE TO THE PUBLIC

Move in 9am to 11am Show 11am to 5pm

"More Than 100 Awards"

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes

CAR 40's, 50's, 60's, 70's, 80's, 90's, 00's

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

SUV
TRUCK
60's IMPALA
60's IMPALA CONVERTIBLE
RAT ROD
HOT ROD
CLASSIC, DUB
MUSCLE CAR
CHOPPER
STREET BIKE

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

STREET PEDAL CAR
CUSTOM PEDAL CAR
STREET BICYCLE
CUSTOM BICYCLE

"MODEL CAR CONTEST"

1st, 2nd and 3rd Placce Awards in the following classes !

KIDS 10 YRS
11 to 15 YRS
ADULT

"FREE REVELL MODEL MAKE & TAKE"

First 24 kids 10 years and younger get a free model to build, we will have tables and chairs for them to build the models.

"BEST OF AWARD"

BEST PAINT
BEST INTERIOR
BEST ENGINE
BEST HYDRAULICS
BEST AIR BAGS
BEST AUDIO
BEST GRAPHICS
BEST MURAL
LOWEST RIDE
BEST CLUB LINEUP
MOST MEMBERS

"BEST OF SHOW AWARDS"

CAR
TRUCK
LOWRIDER
HOT ROD
MOTORCYCLE

"REGISTRATION"

CARS $20.
MOTORCYCLES $15.
BICYCLES $10.
PEDAL CARS $10.
MODEL CARS $5.

VENDOR SPOTS $50.

LOCATION

BRANDED CUSTOMS
4635 Northwest Highway 
Garland, TX 75043-4940 
(972) 270-4225 

More information visit us online at BoulevardAces.com and BrandedCustoms.com

Send email to [email protected]


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 14 2010, 09:02 PM~19068191
> *Conrgats on your win homie
> *


Thanks. Its always good seeing yall representing GOODTIMES!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 15 2010, 07:02 PM~19075948
> *
> *


whats up Martin :biggrin:


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

just kick it y tu OSCAR


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 15 2010, 07:10 PM~19076006
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good..Sure would like to have that 60 you got..Trade you a kid for the ride??


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 15 2010, 07:12 PM~19076024
> *Lookin good..Sure would like to have that 60 you got..Trade you a kid for the ride??
> *



when do you think it will be on the streets


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

I am shooting 4 summer time


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 15 2010, 07:12 PM~19076020
> *just kick it y tu OSCAR
> *


chilling car is looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 15 2010, 06:10 PM~19076006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE OFFICER THAT STOP BY YOUR CRIB LOVED YOUR RIDES HOMIE!!!!!! HE WAS IN LOVE WITH THE 60!!!!!! I LET EM KNOW WHATS UP FOR U


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

Thankes bro he was being cool to :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 15 2010, 07:54 PM~19076402
> *I am shooting 4 summer time
> *



dang ole dang..thats a quick build up.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 15 2010, 07:26 PM~19076680
> *Thankes bro he was being cool to :biggrin:
> *


You already know.....we go back!!!!


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

COOL :biggrin:


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 15 2010, 07:36 PM~19076769
> *dang ole dang..thats a quick build up.
> *


 As for quick build i am blessed with a good wife that put up with me and a good job :twak:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 15 2010, 09:46 PM~19076907
> *As for quick build i am blessed with a good wife that put up with me and a good job :twak:
> *


wus up homie! say bro your 6four is coming out real nice and cant wait to see that sucka rollin ! :wow: real nice homie! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 15 2010, 09:46 PM~19076907
> *As for quick build i am blessed with a good wife that put up with me and a good job :twak:
> *


me too homie! Congrats on the build. Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 15 2010, 08:10 PM~19076006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Loco 61, rollin64, Texas 61 Impala, 60 TO LIFE, jvasquez


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: TechniquesOG, Texas 61 Impala, rollin64, 60 TO LIFE, jvasquez


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

Thankes to evey body showing love this what real LOWRIDING is about


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 15 2010, 11:19 PM~19078189
> *Thankes to evey body showing love this what real LOWRIDING is about
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 15 2010, 10:42 PM~19078487
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Juanito? How you been? That new job keepin' you busy huh?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 15 2010, 10:44 PM~19078513
> *Sup Juanito? How you been? That new job keepin' you busy huh?
> *


yep 17 hours ot last week.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

All caught up on work. Have fast turn around time on my plasma cnc. Ready to cut plaques, custom tabs. Or suspension parts out. Hit me up for any o your needs


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 14 2010, 10:35 PM~19069138
> *Yes sir. Got me a rental. I put the MC back in the paint shop. I heard someone honk ; Was that u?
> *


yeah i honked at you lol :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 16 2010, 01:21 AM~19079592
> *yeah i honked at you lol :biggrin:
> *



Hahaha I heard it and said somethin to my wife and she said "People always honkin' around here, People jus don't know how to drive!" 


Hows the Impalas comin? When you havin another cookout?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

morning 817, yo Martin that 64 looking good homie keep up the nice work cant wait to see it rollin


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 16 2010, 12:44 AM~19079775
> *Hahaha I heard it and said somethin to my wife and she said "People always honkin' around here, People jus don't know how to drive!"
> Hows the Impalas comin? When you havin another cookout?
> *


Question is when are you having another cookout MONEY MONEY MONEY MIKE


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 15 2010, 07:10 PM~19076006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good homie...cant wait to see that shit hit the streets.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 15 2010, 06:10 PM~19076006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tight it going to be clean riding the streets of Ft Worth


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 16 2010, 06:15 AM~19080458
> *Question is when are you having another cookout MONEY MONEY MONEY MIKE
> *


 :biggrin: Once things slow down i might have one.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 15 2010, 09:18 PM~19078183
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: TechniquesOG, Texas 61 Impala, rollin64, 60 TO LIFE, jvasquez
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

]


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 16 2010, 09:01 AM~19080789
> *
> *


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 16 2010, 08:58 AM~19080772
> *]
> *


Good luck on the toy run! I would attend but I am going out of town to Mexico for the christmas Break!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 16 2010, 09:01 AM~19080789
> *
> *


Que onda Alex!


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

BLVD ACES & BRANDED CUSTOMS Car Show Topic CLICK HERE !


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 15 2010, 07:10 PM~19076006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn big homie looks super clean!!!! it looks really good Martin hechale ganas


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 15 2010, 11:08 PM~19078801
> *yep 17 hours ot last week.
> *


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 16 2010, 08:58 AM~19080772
> *]
> *


make sure we all support this event for the cause!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 16 2010, 06:58 AM~19080772
> *]
> *


Lets support this event as we always do !!!! 

Alex we are still having a ULA meeting for the people not going to Odessa I think John is going to Odesaa so I hope George and myself can run the meeting


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!+Nov 16 2010, 11:53 AM~19081639-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   :thumbsup:


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

i will try to attend but i may have to work good luck on the toy drive every that attends will make alot of kids happy


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Nov 16 2010, 09:22 AM~19081438
> *damn big homie looks super clean!!!! it looks really good Martin hechale ganas
> *


Thankes bro :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Nov 16 2010, 10:56 AM~19081281-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool See You Guys There.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

3 Members: blanco, Texas 61 Impala, Loco 61
:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 16 2010, 08:30 PM~19085996
> *3 Members: blanco, Texas 61 Impala, Loco 61
> :wave:
> *


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 15 2010, 08:10 PM~19076006
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good martin


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Puppet!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Who's go n to Odessa... I'm leav'n Friday afternoon anyone going who wants to caravan let me know..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 16 2010, 11:31 PM~19088796
> *Who's go n to Odessa... I'm leav'n Friday afternoon anyone going who wants to caravan let me know..
> *


just found out I have to work Sunday. no odessa for me.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2010, 02:41 AM~19089738
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 16 2010, 08:58 AM~19080772
> *]
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 17 2010, 01:41 AM~19089738
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice !


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

8t4mc, artisticdream63, $Money Mike$


Sup ramon/mike / everyone!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

NEW WAVE video... San Diego chapter put'n it down (Huero Snipes)..






NEW WAVE DFW (Dallas / Ft Worth -Texas)


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 17 2010, 10:17 AM~19090870
> *8t4mc, artisticdream63, $Money Mike$
> Sup ramon/mike / everyone!!
> *



Sup Dave! I'm jus holdin the steering wheel cruisin around Texas. I'm goin to Temple friday to get my MC back from the paint shop. U stayin busy?


Wassup Raymond?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Say DFW there is a real cheap 66 Impala ragtop for sale out in the dallas area its a rough car but it hell of cheap! So anyone who wants to get this ragtop before I do please feel free to pm for more info I would buy it but I dont have no more space for this car. So hit me up asap have money ready!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 17 2010, 11:23 AM~19091820
> *Sup Dave!  I'm jus holdin the steering wheel cruisin around Texas. I'm goin to Temple  friday to get my MC back from the paint shop.  U stayin busy?
> Wassup Raymond?
> *



dude I run a 7 month backlog and all times..$$$ Im back up to working about 20 hours a week.. :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 17 2010, 02:38 PM~19092792
> *dude I run a 7 month backlog and all times..$$$  Im back up to working about  20 hours a week.. :biggrin:
> *



Asshole! lol j/p! I'm doin close to 70 hrs weekly!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 17 2010, 01:46 PM~19092850
> *Asshole! lol j/p! I'm doin close to 70 hrs weekly!
> *



Danny and I are going out tomorrow to play with machine guns. :biggrin: 

Someone's got to do it...mine as well be me.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 17 2010, 02:48 PM~19092859
> *Danny and I are going out tomorrow to play with machine guns. :biggrin:
> 
> Someone's got to do it...mine as well be me.
> *



Aw hell! Sounds like fun. I need to roll by his shop later tonight.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 17 2010, 12:48 PM~19092859
> *Danny and I are going out tomorrow to play with machine guns. :biggrin:
> 
> Someone's got to do it...mine as well be me.
> *


The funny part is when the enemy is shooting back lol, M4, M16, 240G, 50mm can be fun for shooting at stationary targets.. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps how is everyone been??? MARTIN THATS A BAD MOFO CANT WAIT TO SEE BIG HOMIE! Im off friday ill roll by there and check it out


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

sup MATT I will have some cold ones ready :thumbsup:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 17 2010, 10:58 AM~19092054
> *Say DFW there is a real cheap 66 Impala ragtop for sale out in the dallas area its a rough car but it hell of cheap! So anyone who wants to get this ragtop before I do please feel free to pm for more info I would buy it but I dont have no more space for this car. So hit me up asap have money ready!
> *


is this cesar car?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 17 2010, 02:29 PM~19093694
> *sup MATT I will have some cold ones ready :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

sup OSCAR


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 17 2010, 05:17 PM~19094447
> *sup OSCAR
> *


que dices Martin :biggrin:


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

just got home had 2 hit d car wash up n my 60 nice day


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 17 2010, 04:26 PM~19094521
> *just got home had 2 hit d car wash up n my 60 nice day
> *


Yea it was but its gettin cold now......


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

sup matt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Nov 17 2010, 09:36 AM~19090619
> *
> *


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Nov 17 2010, 04:57 PM~19093901
> *is this cesar car?
> *


Not sure but the vato name is micheal! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Nov 17 2010, 06:36 AM~19090619
> *
> *


----------



## King_Benny (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 17 2010, 10:34 PM~19097601
> *
> *


I was going to buy it but I decided I was a rag wagon. tu sauves guey!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King_Benny_@Nov 17 2010, 08:43 PM~19097726
> *I was going to buy it but I decided I was a rag wagon. tu sauves guey!
> *


lol... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BAHAHAHA WTF?


----------



## King_Benny (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 17 2010, 10:46 PM~19097753
> *lol... :biggrin:
> *


I still have that bomb guey but I want 15000 plus the cost of shipping guey! You know you can find me in the Northside if you want it.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

this is 4 loco61...


----------



## King_Benny (Nov 11, 2010)

mira juangotti watch me make this money while you sit at home on your computer


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:|


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King_Benny_@Nov 17 2010, 08:50 PM~19097793
> *I still have that bomb guey but I want 15000 plus the cost of shipping guey! You know you can find me in the Northside if you want it.
> *


WTF


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, $Money Mike$

SUP MIKE... :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 18 2010, 12:06 AM~19098002
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, $Money Mike$
> 
> ...


:biggrin: Nada bro jus workin. I see the drama queen has once again come out of hiding!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 17 2010, 09:17 PM~19098124
> *:biggrin: Nada bro jus workin. I see the drama queen has once again come out of hiding!
> *


YUP!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 18 2010, 12:18 AM~19098142
> *YUP!
> *


O well....it makes me laugh when I read some of those posts. :...... So what project do you have on the block right now? I jus had the MC touched up. Pickin it up friday.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I LIKE CRUNCHY TACOS BETTER THAN THE SOFT TACOS...IM JUST SAYING!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 18 2010, 12:18 AM~19098668
> *I LIKE CRUNCHY TACOS BETTER THAN THE SOFT TACOS...IM JUST SAYING!!
> *


nah man


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE+Nov 15 2010, 08:10 PM~19076006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you have a great sense of humor to find some body shooting back at you with "M4, M16, 240G, 50mm" funny.... I would be more pissed off than anything




> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Nov 18 2010, 01:18 AM~19098668-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I don't think it was Benny saying that,,, but anyways have a save trip to Mexico Benny. Trucha con los Zetas esos wey cortan cabesas hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King_Benny_@Nov 17 2010, 10:50 PM~19097793
> *I still have that bomb guey but I want 15000 plus the cost of shipping guey! You know you can find me in the Northside if you want it.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Today is last day for pre-reg.. Hit me up if you need the form, you can fax it in today to mee the deadline.. Homie John 469-735-0502


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King_Benny_@Nov 17 2010, 11:53 PM~19097826
> *mira juangotti watch me make this money while you sit at home on your computer
> *


say homie who ever this is using my name to start beef let me find out will report u to lay it low or if they dont do nothing I am one phone call away to have this person x out and bro trust me I have alot of pull in the N.S just test me homie! :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :burn: :burn: :burn: :rant:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 16 2010, 06:58 AM~19080772
> *]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

:0 :0 


> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 18 2010, 09:36 AM~19100369
> *say homie who ever this is using my name to start beef let me find out will report u to lay it low or if they dont do nothing I am one phone call away to have this  person x out and bro trust me I have alot of pull in the N.S just test me homie! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :rant:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 18 2010, 08:36 AM~19100369
> *say homie who ever this is using my name to start beef let me find out will report u to lay it low or if they dont do nothing I am one phone call away to have this  person x out and bro trust me I have alot of pull in the N.S just test me homie! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :rant:
> *


Hey Homie lets keep the gang shit out of here just find out who he is report him to layitlow and frankly it doesnt matter how much pull you have in N.S, I have the biggest pull with my gun and badge but you dont see me bust fool chops.. Let that fool play his dam game who cares... We are all here to lowride with our families and Friends..... just let it go and let layitlow know what up out of site out of mind que no???

TopCop 
TEchniques OG


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 18 2010, 10:36 AM~19100369
> *say homie who ever this is using my name to start beef let me find out will report u to lay it low or if they dont do nothing I am one phone call away to have this  person x out and bro trust me I have alot of pull in the N.S just test me homie! :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :guns:  :guns:  :burn:  :burn:  :burn:  :rant:
> *


I have a hint who this person is using king benny will make sure to report this person and thats some shady jale trying to get me in the mix and u know who u are because u use the same guey word everytime and u posted it with your regular user name homie! u not that slick after all. :twak: :twak: :thumbsdown: :nono: :rant:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

O YEAH BURGERS FOR DA BOYS O YEAH


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :



I NEED A MAN WHO IS SWEET, GOOD, NICE, INDEPENT, HONEST,FAIRNESS,HAPPINESS, LOVING, LOVE TO HAVE A GOOD RELATIONSHIP AND ALSO A MAN WHO CAN HANDLE A WOMAN WHO CAN TAKE CARE AND MAKE HER MAN HAPPY. IS GROWN UP TOO. IF U QUALIFIE HIT ME ON MY FACECBOOK UNDER LADONNA SANCHEZ. I HAVE MORE PIX. AND, PLZS BE SINGLE AND NO EXTRA WEIGHT LIKE PSYCHO GURLFRIENDS K. THXSANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :











I NEED A MAN WHO IS SWEET, GOOD, NICE, INDEPENT, HONEST,FAIRNESS,HAPPINESS, LOVING, LOVE TO HAVE A GOOD RELATIONSHIP AND ALSO A MAN WHO CAN HANDLE A WOMAN WHO CAN TAKE CARE AND MAKE HER MAN HAPPY. IS GROWN UP TOO. IF U QUALIFIE HIT ME ON MY FACECBOOK UNDER LADONNA SANCHEZ. I HAVE MORE PIX. AND, PLZS BE SINGLE AND NO EXTRA WEIGHT LIKE PSYCHO GURLFRIENDS K. THXS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 18 2010, 11:05 AM~19100511
> *ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> I NEED A MAN WHO IS SWEET, GOOD, NICE, INDEPENT, HONEST,FAIRNESS,HAPPINESS, LOVING, LOVE TO HAVE A GOOD RELATIONSHIP AND ALSO A MAN WHO CAN HANDLE A WOMAN WHO CAN TAKE CARE AND MAKE HER MAN HAPPY. IS GROWN UP TOO. IF U QUALIFIE HIT ME ON MY FACECBOOK UNDER LADONNA SANCHEZ. I HAVE MORE PIX. AND, PLZS BE SINGLE AND NO EXTRA WEIGHT LIKE PSYCHO GURLFRIENDS K. THXSANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> 
> ...


Good luck homegirl!


----------



## b5doubleOG (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 18 2010, 08:05 AM~19100511
> *ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> I NEED A MAN WHO IS SWEET, GOOD, NICE, INDEPENT, HONEST,FAIRNESS,HAPPINESS, LOVING, LOVE TO HAVE A GOOD RELATIONSHIP AND ALSO A MAN WHO CAN HANDLE A WOMAN WHO CAN TAKE CARE AND MAKE HER MAN HAPPY. IS GROWN UP TOO. IF U QUALIFIE HIT ME ON MY FACECBOOK UNDER LADONNA SANCHEZ. I HAVE MORE PIX. AND, PLZS BE SINGLE AND NO EXTRA WEIGHT LIKE PSYCHO GURLFRIENDS K. THXSANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## LAC N NOTHING (Jun 16, 2010)

THXS TEAXAS.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 18 2010, 10:05 AM~19100511
> *ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> I NEED A MAN WHO IS SWEET, GOOD, NICE, INDEPENT, HONEST,FAIRNESS,HAPPINESS, LOVING, LOVE TO HAVE A GOOD RELATIONSHIP AND ALSO A MAN WHO CAN HANDLE A WOMAN WHO CAN TAKE CARE AND MAKE HER MAN HAPPY. IS GROWN UP TOO. IF U QUALIFIE HIT ME ON MY FACECBOOK UNDER LADONNA SANCHEZ. I HAVE MORE PIX. AND, PLZS BE SINGLE AND NO EXTRA WEIGHT LIKE PSYCHO GURLFRIENDS K. THXSANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> 
> ...


Daymn!!! Str8 Blast


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 18 2010, 09:05 AM~19100511
> *ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> I NEED A MAN WHO IS SWEET, GOOD, NICE, INDEPENT, HONEST,FAIRNESS,HAPPINESS, LOVING, LOVE TO HAVE A GOOD RELATIONSHIP AND ALSO A MAN WHO CAN HANDLE A WOMAN WHO CAN TAKE CARE AND MAKE HER MAN HAPPY. IS GROWN UP TOO. IF U QUALIFIE HIT ME ON MY FACECBOOK UNDER LADONNA SANCHEZ. I HAVE MORE PIX. AND, PLZS BE SINGLE AND NO EXTRA WEIGHT LIKE PSYCHO GURLFRIENDS K. THXSANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> 
> ...



DAM ST8 out Busted WOW.. Go Girl :wow: :wow:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:0


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 18 2010, 01:09 PM~19102058
> *
> 
> 
> ...



too funny :biggrin:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 18 2010, 11:05 AM~19100511
> *ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> I NEED A MAN WHO IS SWEET, GOOD, NICE, INDEPENT, HONEST,FAIRNESS,HAPPINESS, LOVING, LOVE TO HAVE A GOOD RELATIONSHIP AND ALSO A MAN WHO CAN HANDLE A WOMAN WHO CAN TAKE CARE AND MAKE HER MAN HAPPY. IS GROWN UP TOO. IF U QUALIFIE HIT ME ON MY FACECBOOK UNDER LADONNA SANCHEZ. I HAVE MORE PIX. AND, PLZS BE SINGLE AND NO EXTRA WEIGHT LIKE PSYCHO GURLFRIENDS K. THXSANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> 
> ...





:wow: :wow:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 17 2010, 06:17 PM~19095545
> *sup matt
> *


Sup Joe


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 18 2010, 11:00 AM~19101973
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Nov 18 2010, 05:47 PM~19103633
> *  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


so is the new FORT WORTH CLUB gona be in odessa ...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 18 2010, 09:05 AM~19100511
> *ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> I NEED A MAN WHO IS SWEET, GOOD, NICE, INDEPENT, HONEST,FAIRNESS,HAPPINESS, LOVING, LOVE TO HAVE A GOOD RELATIONSHIP AND ALSO A MAN WHO CAN HANDLE A WOMAN WHO CAN TAKE CARE AND MAKE HER MAN HAPPY. IS GROWN UP TOO. IF U QUALIFIE HIT ME ON MY FACECBOOK UNDER LADONNA SANCHEZ. I HAVE MORE PIX. AND, PLZS BE SINGLE AND NO EXTRA WEIGHT LIKE PSYCHO GURLFRIENDS K. THXSANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 18 2010, 04:49 PM~19103651
> *so is the new FORT WORTH CLUB gona be in odessa ...
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 18 2010, 11:05 AM~19100511
> *ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> I NEED A MAN WHO IS SWEET, GOOD, NICE, INDEPENT, HONEST,FAIRNESS,HAPPINESS, LOVING, LOVE TO HAVE A GOOD RELATIONSHIP AND ALSO A MAN WHO CAN HANDLE A WOMAN WHO CAN TAKE CARE AND MAKE HER MAN HAPPY. IS GROWN UP TOO. IF U QUALIFIE HIT ME ON MY FACECBOOK UNDER LADONNA SANCHEZ. I HAVE MORE PIX. AND, PLZS BE SINGLE AND NO EXTRA WEIGHT LIKE PSYCHO GURLFRIENDS K. THXSANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> 
> ...


? :0 ??


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wat it dew Foros, GT passin thru


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 18 2010, 10:29 AM~19100317
> *
> 
> 
> ...



See You At the ULC Meeting Tomorrow..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Bobs car is complete.





































Thanx for your business.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 19 2010, 12:01 AM~19107029
> *Bobs car is complete.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks real clean danny. He sould be real happy!


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 19 2010, 12:01 AM~19107029
> *Bobs car is complete.
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: 

Danny has released the Green Monster back to the streets

I cant even begin to tell you how pleased I am with the quality of the work he put into my car. The pictures look good but they dont even come close to showing the true art that he created. If anyone in the DFW area needs custom paint and fiberglass work that cant do it themselves then you need to go see him at the D SHOP. Danny is a true homie, he put his heart into everything he has ever done to my car and I cant thank him enough. 

Almost forgot, he also does hydraulics...... ZZZZT ZZZZT


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 18 2010, 10:01 PM~19107029
> *Bobs car is complete.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: looks clans homie TTt for Danny :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 18 2010, 10:01 PM~19107029
> *Bobs car is complete.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks real good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Nov 19 2010, 12:56 AM~19108132
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Danny has released the Green Monster back to the streets
> ...


LOOKING GOOD BOB,D SHOP DID A BAD ASS JOB.... BIG UPS D SHOP


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

THAT LOOKES REALY CEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Nov 19 2010, 12:56 AM~19108132
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Danny has released the Green Monster back to the streets
> ...



Congrats Bob..Looks bitchin Danny.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 18 2010, 09:15 PM~19106393
> *See You At the ULC Meeting Tomorrow..
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

_*NEW WAVE CC*_ RAP


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Just thought I add some music to everyones TGIF, I'm headed to Odessa in about 2 hours by myself.. Catch everyone there later, cause I'm hit'n the road and you know how I do it...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 19 2010, 11:10 AM~19109787
> *Just thought I add some music to everyones TGIF, I'm headed to Odessa in about 2 hours by myself.. Catch everyone there later, cause I'm hit'n the road and you know how I do it...
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Nov 19 2010, 01:26 AM~19108256
> *:0  :wow: looks clean homie  TTT for Danny :biggrin:
> *


x2 thats a bad mofo


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 18 2010, 11:01 PM~19107029
> *Bobs car is complete.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## CADI G (Oct 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LAC N NOTHING_@Nov 18 2010, 09:05 AM~19100511
> *ANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> I NEED A MAN WHO IS SWEET, GOOD, NICE, INDEPENT, HONEST,FAIRNESS,HAPPINESS, LOVING, LOVE TO HAVE A GOOD RELATIONSHIP AND ALSO A MAN WHO CAN HANDLE A WOMAN WHO CAN TAKE CARE AND MAKE HER MAN HAPPY. IS GROWN UP TOO. IF U QUALIFIE HIT ME ON MY FACECBOOK UNDER LADONNA SANCHEZ. I HAVE MORE PIX. AND, PLZS BE SINGLE AND NO EXTRA WEIGHT LIKE PSYCHO GURLFRIENDS K. THXSANTHONY IS A CHEATER. YUP HE IS ON BLAST. AND I WILL MAKE SURE IT UP HERE FUCKING IDIOT. HLIKE THE DRAMA, CHEATING AND LYING RELATIONSHIP.HE WILL CHEAT IN HIS HOP AND HE A CHEATER IN RELATIONSHIP. PAYBACK A BIATCHHHH. OH HEY, ANYONE WANT TO BORROW 20000 SO NANCY CAN KEEP AN EYE ON ANTHONY. ANYTHONY FROM STRAIGHT GAME. NO OFFENSE TO STRAIGHT GAME BUT, I DON'T KNOW WHY U LET HIM IN. HE SHOULD BE STRAIGHT LAME. U SHOULD HAVE A RULE THAT IS GET A JOB, BE INDEPENDENT, HAVE UR OWN SHIT, STOP DEPENDING ON WOMEN, HAVE GAME, AND DON'T GET CAUGHT IN UR OWN GAME. OR MAYBE NANCY PAYED HIM TO GET TO STRAIGHT GAME.LOL DANG, AND HE THOUGHT HE CAN MESS WITH LADONNA HEART AND MY MYSPACE AND FB. LOL ANTHONY CAN'T GET PUSSY OR AT LEAST NOT MINE NO MORE. LADONNA IS SINGLE HERES A PIX :
> 
> ...




WOW THIS BITCH IS STUPID! FUCKEN HOE IS ABOUT 50LBS BIGGER AT THIS MOMENT IN REAL LIFE. COME ON LADONNA YOU COULD HAVE POSTED SOME RECENT PICTURES

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

LEARN HOW TO SPELL YOU DUMB ASS BITCH!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

On my way to pick up the MC from the paint sho!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

A friend wanted me to post for him, contact him direct if interested:

Tires: 5 sets – P155/80 R13’s 
Brand: Sigma Shadow made by Cooper Tire
Price: *$250* per set of 4 tires (CASH ONLY)
Contact: Juan 214.868.6670


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 18 2010, 02:49 PM~19103651
> *so is the new FORT WORTH CLUB gona be in odessa ...
> *


will all be ready for Odessa nxt year...
due to the holidays and rides not ready... but most def will be reppin hard for FORT-WORTH ALL 60'S :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 19 2010, 12:01 AM~19107029
> *Bobs car is complete.
> 
> 
> ...


  









Headed Off To The Meeting... C Ya THere...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Sit'n in my hotel room get'd ready to run the streets... Get out the way, get out the way.. Here in Odessa all by myself..


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

impala looks bad ass cant wait for u to get down on tha cutty


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

good turnout tonight at the meeting, good seeing everyone and good luck to those who went to odessa


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+Nov 19 2010, 10:06 PM~19114408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 20 2010, 12:04 AM~19115176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81 cutdog_@Nov 19 2010, 09:58 PM~19114711
> *impala looks bad ass cant wait for u to get down on tha cutty
> *


get in line brah :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

I would like to invite the Ft. Worth area lowriders car clubs and solo riders to our car show in Garland, I know its a bit far, anyone that can make it we would really appreciate it. Any questions or special requests send me a message here on layitlow. Thanks


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Nov 19 2010, 11:31 PM~19115417
> *I would like to invite the Ft. Worth area lowriders car clubs and solo riders to our car show in Garland, I know its a bit far, anyone that can make it we would really appreciate it. Any questions or special requests send me a message here on layitlow. Thanks
> *



Im going to try..and I stress try.. to make it.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 20 2010, 10:23 AM~19117048
> *
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Luck guys in Odessa! 



I got my car back from Kandy Shop Kustoms yesterday. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 20 2010, 10:44 PM~19120964
> *Good Luck guys in Odessa!
> I got my car back from Kandy Shop Kustoms yesterday.  :biggrin:
> *


Money Mike... Whats Popin... :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 20 2010, 09:44 PM~19120964
> *Good Luck guys in Odessa!
> I got my car back from Kandy Shop Kustoms yesterday.  :biggrin:
> *


Glad to hear you got your car back Mike, you know the drill pics or it didnt happen


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 21 2010, 09:33 AM~19123316
> *Glad to hear you got your car back Mike, you know the drill pics or it didnt happen
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TechniquesOG, BIG George!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 21 2010, 08:27 AM~19123462
> *x2  :biggrin: "GOODTIMES CC WERE HERE NOW, YOU OLD NEWS"
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 20 2010, 09:44 PM~19120964
> *Good Luck guys in Odessa!
> I got my car back from Kandy Shop Kustoms yesterday.  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 21 2010, 07:10 AM~19123093-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...







LOL Im workin on it :biggrin: 

I'm waiting on the battery to charge so I can pull car out of the garage and take pics. Or you can drive to my job and see it in the parking lot :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Reppin' the LOWRIDER MOVEMENT DAILY!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 21 2010, 01:15 PM~19124292
> *Not much homie. Jus been real busy here lately. I've been wanting to hit up a ULC meeting but things jus havent lined up. Hope you and the fam are good .
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone Is Doing Good Just Gettin ready For Thanksgivin.. Hows Your Family Doing? MONEY MIKE!!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 21 2010, 06:30 PM~19126281
> *Everyone Is Doing Good Just Gettin ready For Thanksgivin.. Hows Your Family Doing?  MONEY MIKE!!!!!
> *


All are good. Gettin ready for Houston for Magnificos.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 21 2010, 06:48 PM~19126438
> *All are good.  Gettin ready for Houston for Magnificos.
> *


Cool... Might See You Up There.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 21 2010, 06:58 PM~19126526
> *Cool... Might See You Up There.... :0  :biggrin:
> *



SWEET! Let me know if u do.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 21 2010, 09:50 PM~19127917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


que pretty !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 21 2010, 08:50 PM~19127917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 21 2010, 08:50 PM~19127917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 21 2010, 09:50 PM~19127917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


63 SS AND 64 SS VERY GOOD COMBO! :worship: :worship:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

say he wants a ride!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 21 2010, 09:52 PM~19128491
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sup george!! how ya feeling.?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 22 2010, 12:34 AM~19129385
> *
> 
> 
> ...



I Useto Live Right Across The Street From That House.. :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 21 2010, 09:50 PM~19127917
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 22 2010, 12:34 AM~19129385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man that house is on samuels cuz i use to live on greer homie!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 22 2010, 01:14 AM~19130118
> *man that house is on samuels cuz i use to live on greer homie!! :biggrin:
> *


SHIT LOOKS LIKE ONE OF THE SERIAL KILLER HOMES. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Mornin Peeps Hope Everyone Made It Home OK From Odessa...  I Will Be There Next Year :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's a side view pic.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 22 2010, 08:11 AM~19131121
> *Here's a side view pic.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks awesome mike..I wish I didnt have to take mine out the shop early..


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Nov 22 2010, 09:11 AM~19131121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The BIG M Doing It BIG


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 22 2010, 08:11 AM~19131121
> *Here's a side view pic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 22 2010, 09:14 AM~19131130
> *Looks awesome mike..I wish I didnt have to take mine out the shop early..
> *


Thx Dave!


Aight then Loco Let's ROLL!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 22 2010, 07:11 AM~19131121
> *Here's a side view pic.
> 
> 
> ...


Que paso MONEY MIKE ! Dam your ride looks bad ass homie !


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Nov 22 2010, 11:55 AM~19132114
> *Que paso MONEY MIKE ! Dam your ride looks bad ass homie !
> *



Thanx Raymond!

Thanx Oscar!


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

DAME BRO THAT LOOKES GOOD :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 22 2010, 12:28 PM~19132350
> *DAME BRO THAT LOOKES GOOD :thumbsup:
> *


Thanx bro!


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 22 2010, 12:34 PM~19132710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Shit goes HARD!! Reppin for my city 817 TX!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

1st place 50's panel truck / Suburbans.. NEW WAVE DFW CC


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 22 2010, 07:06 PM~19135406
> *1st place 50's panel truck / Suburbans.. NEW WAVE DFW CC
> 
> 
> *



CONGRATS!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 22 2010, 07:11 AM~19131121
> *Here's a side view pic.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks BAD ASS BRO! 

congrats Homie John

Sup Big George


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 21 2010, 10:34 PM~19129385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OFF SAMUELS?????? i THINK ITS FOR SALE


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Nov 22 2010, 07:25 PM~19136099
> *OFF SAMUELS?????? i THINK ITS FOR SALE
> *


yes sir and yes sir.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 22 2010, 09:11 AM~19131121
> *Here's a side view pic.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good mike


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 22 2010, 07:06 PM~19135406
> *1st place 50's panel truck / Suburbans.. NEW WAVE DFW CC
> 
> 
> *


  










*Reppin ULC In Garland Tonight Met Up With Dave And Homie From Untouchables And We Rolled Up There Together.... Thanks Oscar For Rollin*


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Big congrats to homie John on his win, hope all that went to Odessa made it home safe. Money mike your ride is looking good homie I likes it much props


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 22 2010, 09:33 PM~19138197
> *Big congrats to homie John on his win, hope all that went to Odessa made it home safe.  Money mike your ride is looking good homie I likes it much props
> *


we made it good thanks homie odessa was good and it was good seeing alot of homies from the dfw out there and congrats homie john :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

mike ride looking good homie.cant wait to see it in person


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 22 2010, 11:33 PM~19138197
> *Big congrats to homie John on his win, hope all that went to Odessa made it home safe.  Money mike your ride is looking good homie I likes it much props
> *



Thanks Joe T! 

Gracias Tomas!

Imma go cruise it this weekend. :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 22 2010, 07:11 AM~19131121
> *Here's a side view pic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 22 2010, 12:34 PM~19132710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MAN SERIO IS BETTER THAN THIS NIKKAS :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foros


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 22 2010, 07:11 AM~19131121
> *Here's a side view pic.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: looking verry nice money mike!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 23 2010, 05:22 AM~19140861
> *Morning Foros
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 22 2010, 10:24 PM~19138069
> *
> Reppin ULC In Garland Tonight Met Up With Dave And Homie From Untouchables And We Rolled Up There Together....  Thanks Oscar For Rollin
> 
> ...



Thanks for comming out with us..we had to cut out un expected..we parked in the other lot and he old us were were geting are cars towed if we didnt get them out asap..In all the mixup my wife go into it wih a cop so I was just like fuck it..So we left early.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Nov 23 2010, 07:22 AM~19140861-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool...  There Wur Alot Of Peeps Out there.


2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, Marko57

Sup Andres...?


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Nov 23 2010, 07:08 AM~19140827
> *
> 
> 
> ...


funny!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 17 2010, 12:58 PM~19092054
> *Say DFW there is a real cheap 66 Impala ragtop for sale out in the dallas area its a rough car but it hell of cheap! So anyone who wants to get this ragtop before I do please feel free to pm for more info I would buy it but I dont have no more space for this car. So hit me up asap have money ready!
> *


I bought the car this past saturday it has extra rag top parts for it will consider selling some extra parts I thought it was a rough car but man this rag is ok for the price!  PM IF ANYONE NEEDS PICS OF THE PARTS! THANKS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 22 2010, 10:24 PM~19138069
> *
> Reppin ULC In Garland Tonight Met Up With Dave And Homie From Untouchables And We Rolled Up There Together....  Thanks Oscar For Rollin
> 
> ...


any time bro :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Is there any pics of the Odessa show floating around??...Have'nt seen any.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Luna

Sup GOOD TIMES :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 23 2010, 11:42 AM~19141973
> *Is there any pics of the Odessa show floating around??...Have'nt seen any.
> *



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=554807&st=260


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 23 2010, 01:06 PM~19142639
> *Sup Loco
> *



Sup Big Matt...


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Macias, 88' Cutlass, 80 Eldog, $Money Mike$

que onda camaradas???? how have yall been???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 23 2010, 11:20 AM~19142754-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup my Brotha how you been??


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 23 2010, 12:41 PM~19142937
> *
> Sup my Brotha how you been??
> *


ive been good big homie hechandole ganas and workin hard at school. and you???


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 23 2010, 11:42 AM~19141973
> *Is there any pics of the Odessa show floating around??...Have'nt seen any.
> *


LOOK IN MY .........la cara -de -libro....LOL


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias+Nov 23 2010, 12:50 PM~19143495-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Brotha


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

kick it big matt check out my topic i
:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 23 2010, 01:30 PM~19143869
> *kick it big matt  check out my topic  i
> :biggrin:
> *


  :wow: Some bad ass rides bro i Still got the marks on my street from the burn out you did :biggrin:


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 23 2010, 02:18 PM~19143729
> *All work no Play Homie Glad to hear you are doing good bro
> 
> *


orale i know what you mean big homie, im glad you are doin good too.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 23 2010, 12:08 PM~19142648
> *Sup Luna
> 
> Sup GOOD TIMES  :biggrin:
> *


Wat it dew homie


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

TTT for the funk!!!!! GOODTIMES DFW passing thru!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Nov 23 2010, 05:38 PM~19144984
> *
> *


Juice????? 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=51014


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, ENOUGH SAID, jvasquez

Sup Big Homies....












Hey Juan PM me your New Number...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 23 2010, 11:53 PM~19148512
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, ENOUGH SAID, jvasquez
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 23 2010, 10:53 PM~19148512
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, ENOUGH SAID, jvasquez
> 
> ...


Sup Alex? How's the new casa?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 24 2010, 12:33 AM~19149063
> *Sup Alex? How's the new casa?
> *



Its Coming Along...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 23 2010, 10:53 PM~19148512-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no phone yet


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2010, 02:24 AM~19150220
> *no phone yet
> *


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 24 2010, 09:09 AM~19151300
> *
> *



sup man!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps :biggrin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 23 2010, 10:19 PM~19148124
> *Juice?????
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showuser=51014
> *


no ,different hugo rip to the tocayo :angel:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

$MONEYMIKE$


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 23 2010, 10:53 PM~19148512
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, ENOUGH SAID, jvasquez
> 
> ...


Way it dew Alex, ready for this workday to be over so the party can begin


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

*GO COWBOYS!!!*


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2010, 11:27 AM~19152691
> *GO COWBOYS!!!
> *


X2

Same to you Dre 

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Nov 24 2010, 01:27 PM~19152691
> *GO COWBOYS!!!
> *


x2 but minus the beer :biggrin: !!!
say matt give me a call when you have a chance homie?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 24 2010, 01:01 PM~19153442
> *x2 but minus the beer  :biggrin: !!!
> say matt give me a call when you have a chance homie?
> *


I would bro but my phn crashed and i lost everyones number call me when you got time Homie 817-723-1457


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 24 2010, 03:42 PM~19153786
> *I would bro but my phn crashed and i lost everyones number call me when you got time Homie 817-723-1457
> *


ok will do!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 24 2010, 01:49 PM~19153841
> *ok will do!
> *


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 24 2010, 02:01 PM~19153442
> *x2 but minus the beer  :biggrin: !!!
> say matt give me a call when you have a chance homie?
> *


You don't drink George? You're not the only one.... :biggrin:




Ft. Worth, I pray you all have a Safe and Happy Thanksgiving. GOD BLESS HOMIES!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

This Sunday !

I would like to invite the Ft. Worth area lowriders car clubs and solo riders to our car show in Garland, I know its a bit far, anyone that can make it we would really appreciate it. Any questions or special requests send me a message here on layitlow. Thanks


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Mike.Martin and Hector

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)


4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, $Mon
ey
Mike$, 60 TO LIFE, Macias


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 24 2010, 12:42 PM~19152344
> *$MONEYMIKE$
> *



:biggrin: How u been homie?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Heard it is supposed to get cold homies don't forget to check the antifreeze in the lolos


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good idea! How u doin? I'm thinkin bout tryin to hit up Pheonix next year. When is it?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Throwback pic Big Pete at the red hot tattoo show


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 24 2010, 05:52 PM~19155064
> *Good idea!  How u doin?  I'm thinkin bout tryin to hit up Pheonix next year. When is it?
> *


It is normally 1st weekend in March let me know homie we will be getting a trasport set up


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Raymonds set up before ...........


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 24 2010, 06:55 PM~19155087
> *It is normally 1st weekend in March let me know homie we will be getting a trasport set up
> *


  Sounds good.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOODTIMES project coming soon, 64 rag


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Paschel high school show


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 24 2010, 06:05 PM~19155157
> *GOODTIMES project coming soon, 64 rag
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: blanco, Loco 61

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 24 2010, 01:10 PM~19152561
> *Way it dew Alex, ready for this workday to be over so the party can begin
> *



Ive Been Gettin Crunk For That Pass 1 1/2 Months... No Work For Me... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 24 2010, 07:05 PM~19155157
> *GOODTIMES project coming soon, 64 rag
> 
> 
> ...



:run: :h5: The DFW Is Comin Up Hard...


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 24 2010, 06:24 PM~19155285
> *:run:  :h5:  The DFW Is Comin Up Hard...
> *


Yes Sir. Time to go back to the drawing board!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Nov 24 2010, 05:11 PM~19154423
> *You don't drink George? You're not the only one.... :biggrin:
> Ft. Worth, I pray you all have a Safe and Happy Thanksgiving. GOD BLESS HOMIES!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


naw i cant drink cuz of the diabetes and im trying to stick around til im 40! lol!! but i can still have fun without the beer!! :wow:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Nov 24 2010, 06:17 PM~19155232
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


Wat it dew Juice I got a few days off for the holiday let me know when u want me to swing by ur crib


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 24 2010, 07:05 PM~19155157
> *GOODTIMES project coming soon, 64 rag
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice 64 rag-top homie!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Nov 24 2010, 06:29 PM~19155328
> *Yes Sir. Time to go back to the drawing board!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Haha I'm going back to the drawing board since u beat me at the paschal high scool show I got 3rd, damn I gotta do some work


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Nov 24 2010, 07:50 PM~19156002
> *Very nice 64 rag-top homie!
> *


Thx homie its my brothers, should be out late nxt year reppin the GT


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 24 2010, 08:53 PM~19156035
> *Haha I'm going back to the drawing board since u beat me at the paschal high scool show I got 3rd, damn I gotta do some work
> *


no bro it aint the drawing board its just a lil cosmetic touch up ! besides yall both have nice rides and we gotta get ready for next year brother !!!!   say gonna take the heart out this weekend !!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 24 2010, 08:00 PM~19156097
> *no bro it aint the drawing board its just a lil cosmetic touch up ! besides yall both have nice rides and we gotta get ready for next year brother !!!!     say gonna take the heart out this weekend !!
> *


Haha ok got some touch ups to do but its all good, let me know when doggy I'm theree to help you out homie you know that


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

yea i know and ramon said he was gonna help but he is somewere else rite now!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: YOU DICK!!!!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 24 2010, 07:10 PM~19156185
> *yea i know and ramon said he was gonna help but he is somewere else rite now!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: YOU DICK!!!!!
> *


I'm in H Town ! And shut up u DICK !!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

But ill be back !


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, artisticdream63, BIG George!




Wats up fam


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Need (2) 3-prong toggle switches. Does anybody have any they wanna get rid off. Must be in good working order. Bobby needs some for his ride.


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 24 2010, 08:56 PM~19156063
> *Thx homie its my brothers, should be out late nxt year reppin the GT
> *




:wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Nov 24 2010, 07:29 PM~19155328
> *Yes Sir. Time to go back to the drawing board!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 24 2010, 11:53 PM~19157824
> *:wave:
> *


Sup Martin...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Nov 23 2010, 02:38 PM~19144984
> *
> *


WAS THIS THE DUDE FROM INFINTI?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

BE SAFE HOMIES, I WILL BE IN VEGAS PARTY'N


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

jUST WONDERING GUY'S IF I DID A RAFFLE FOR ONE OF MY BUILT AK47'S .HOW MANY WOULD WANT TO GET IT..20.00 A TICKET AND ONLY 35 TICKETS SOLD.
YOU WILL ALSO NEED TO PASS A BACKGROUND CHECK AS YOU WILL NEED TO FILL OUT ALL THE PAPER WORK AND ILL RUN YA.

THERE ARE A COUPLE GUYS HERE THAT HAVE SEEN MY MACHINEGUNS IN ACTION AND KNOW THE TYPE GUNS I MANUFACTURE.


HAVE A GREAT THANKSGIVING


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/2078686211.html :0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 25 2010, 12:16 AM~19158485
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/2078686211.html :0
> *



LOL JUST SEEING WHAT i GET OFFERED..IM IN NO RUSH TO GET RID OF IT.


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 24 2010, 10:03 PM~19157914
> *WAS THIS THE DUDE FROM INFINTI?
> *


THINK SO HOMIE...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 01:01 AM~19158374
> *jUST WONDERING GUY'S  IF I DID A RAFFLE FOR ONE OF MY BUILT AK47'S .HOW MANY WOULD WANT TO GET IT..20.00 A TICKET AND ONLY 35 TICKETS SOLD.
> YOU WILL ALSO NEED TO PASS A BACKGROUND CHECK AS YOU WILL NEED TO FILL OUT ALL THE PAPER WORK AND ILL RUN YA.
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 25 2010, 01:38 AM~19159059
> *:0
> *



HEY ALEX!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Nov 24 2010, 06:29 PM~19155328
> *Yes Sir. Time to go back to the drawing board!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


^^^ 65 Rag runnin the DFW, whos has got a better 65 rag?


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all the DFW riders :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foros, Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 25 2010, 08:35 AM~19160128
> *Morning Foros, Happy Thanksgiving
> *


x72 :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 25 2010, 08:35 AM~19160128
> *Morning Foros, Happy Thanksgiving
> *


Umm yeah what he ^^^ said!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 02:51 AM~19159142
> *HEY ALEX!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 12:35 AM~19158612
> *LOL  JUST SEEING WHAT i GET OFFERED..IM IN NO RUSH TO GET RID OF IT.
> *


how much for the 72's ?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 25 2010, 09:25 AM~19160598
> *how much for the 72's ?
> *



there not for sale


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 25 2010, 01:16 AM~19158485
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/2078686211.html :0
> *


 :dunno: :scrutinize: :nono: :nosad: :sprint: I got a wagon


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Hope everybody has a safe and happy Turkyday


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 01:01 AM~19158374
> *jUST WONDERING GUY'S  IF I DID A RAFFLE FOR ONE OF MY BUILT AK47'S .HOW MANY WOULD WANT TO GET IT..20.00 A TICKET AND ONLY 35 TICKETS SOLD.
> YOU WILL ALSO NEED TO PASS A BACKGROUND CHECK AS YOU WILL NEED TO FILL OUT ALL THE PAPER WORK AND ILL RUN YA.
> 
> ...


GUNS ARE BAD THEY KILL PEOPLE :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 25 2010, 10:41 AM~19161138
> *GUNS ARE BAD THEY KILL PEOPLE :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


Your a fool...tell your pops I got some bacon wrapped peppers over here.

I shouldnt be eatin that stuff...but mmmm its good.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOMIES !


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Nov 25 2010, 10:46 AM~19161180
> *HAPPY THANKSGIVING HOMIES !
> *



you to sucka!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

5 Members: BAD TIMES 79, blanco, artisticdream63, 8t4mc, Loco 61
:wave:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 11:45 AM~19161169
> *Your a fool...tell your pops I got some bacon wrapped peppers over here.
> 
> I shouldnt be eatin that stuff...but mmmm its good.
> *


AINT NO DIETS ON THANKSGIVING HOMIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 12:01 AM~19158374
> *jUST WONDERING GUY'S  IF I DID A RAFFLE FOR ONE OF MY BUILT AK47'S .HOW MANY WOULD WANT TO GET IT..20.00 A TICKET AND ONLY 35 TICKETS SOLD.
> YOU WILL ALSO NEED TO PASS A BACKGROUND CHECK AS YOU WILL NEED TO FILL OUT ALL THE PAPER WORK AND ILL RUN YA.
> 
> ...


I'm down for a ticket


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 25 2010, 10:49 AM~19161212
> *AINT NO DIETS ON THANKSGIVING HOMIE!!!!!!!!
> *



yea the old lady gave me shit about wanting to lift today..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Nov 25 2010, 11:12 AM~19161425
> *I'm down for a ticket
> *



Ok your the first to post..so if I get enough interest Ill get it crackin.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 12:01 AM~19158374
> *jUST WONDERING GUY'S  IF I DID A RAFFLE FOR ONE OF MY BUILT AK47'S .HOW MANY WOULD WANT TO GET IT..20.00 A TICKET AND ONLY 35 TICKETS SOLD.
> YOU WILL ALSO NEED TO PASS A BACKGROUND CHECK AS YOU WILL NEED TO FILL OUT ALL THE PAPER WORK AND ILL RUN YA.
> 
> ...


I'm in :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

im down


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 12:14 PM~19161443
> *yea the old lady gave me shit about wanting to lift today..
> *


foo you just gonna be lifting that damn fork !!!! :biggrin: and she is giving you shit cuz you trying to eat twice fucker!! :biggrin: :biggrin: !!! say im down to get a ticket but hell you gonna deny me i awwwwrreeeadddyyy know!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 25 2010, 11:39 AM~19161625
> *foo you just gonna be lifting that damn fork !!!! :biggrin: and she is giving you shit cuz you trying to eat twice fucker!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!! say im down to get a ticket but hell you gonna deny me i awwwwrreeeadddyyy know!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



sorry brother ..I play by the rules..

Thats 3 people... what I would do is once the spots are sold I would have the ticket drawn by another reputable person/persons in the fortworth thread .. To show its all fair and legit..You will need to fill out the 4473 and pass of course..

Then Ill take you out and we'll run the shit out of it and then you get to shoot one identical but full auto..So the winner is going to have a good time..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 11:15 AM~19161450
> *Ok your the first to post..so if I get enough interest Ill get it crackin.
> *


I was gonna say Im in last night but I was wayy to fucked up to type :happysad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

im in for that AK Raffle!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 25 2010, 12:05 PM~19161812
> *I was gonna say Im in last night but I was wayy to fucked up to type  :happysad:
> *



maybe try not to drink so much homie its not good for you..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 25 2010, 12:22 PM~19161954
> *im in for that AK Raffle!!! :biggrin:
> *



5 folks


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Fuck it I'm dowb for a ticket too


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving to all.


Dave I'm down for two tickets if possible


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Im down for the AK raffle too!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 01:01 AM~19158374
> *jUST WONDERING GUY'S  IF I DID A RAFFLE FOR ONE OF MY BUILT AK47'S .HOW MANY WOULD WANT TO GET IT..20.00 A TICKET AND ONLY 35 TICKETS SOLD.
> YOU WILL ALSO NEED TO PASS A BACKGROUND CHECK AS YOU WILL NEED TO FILL OUT ALL THE PAPER WORK AND ILL RUN YA.
> 
> ...





shit ill take 2 or 3 homie


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 25 2010, 03:41 PM~19163464
> *shit ill take 2 or 3 homie
> *




OK WANT TO GIVE IT A COUPLE MORE DAYS TO TALLEY UP ALL THE INTEREST THEN WE'LL PROCEED TO FIGURE OUT METHODE OF PAYMENT.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm down for the AK i don't have any felonys or nothing but i heard that if you on the gang file that you can't buy a gun legally is that true?but that was like 4yrs ago i left that life along time ago


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 25 2010, 04:48 PM~19163498
> *I'm down for the AK i don't have any felonys or nothing but i heard that if you on the gang file that you can't buy a gun legally is that true?but that was like 4yrs ago i left that life along time ago
> *


not true im known and on file and i just bought a gun


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 04:46 PM~19163487
> *OK WANT TO GIVE IT A COUPLE MORE DAYS TO TALLEY UP ALL THE INTEREST THEN WE'LL PROCEED TO FIGURE OUT METHODE OF PAYMENT.
> *



my father says he will take 2 also


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 25 2010, 03:52 PM~19163528
> *my father says he will take 2 also
> *



SO 4 FOR YOU??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 25 2010, 03:48 PM~19163498
> *I'm down for the AK i don't have any felonys or nothing but i heard that if you on the gang file that you can't buy a gun legally is that true?but that was like 4yrs ago i left that life along time ago
> *



YOUR GOOD..


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

put me down for 5


and i can make more of these signs


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 25 2010, 04:03 PM~19163567
> *put me down for 5
> and i can make more of these signs
> 
> ...



oH SHIT THATS BADDASS !! OK GOT YOU DOWN FOR 5

WERE AT 15 NOW.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 05:05 PM~19163583
> *oH SHIT  THATS BADDASS !! OK GOT YOU DOWN FOR 5
> 
> WERE AT 15 NOW.
> *


My brother said he will take 5 also

i can make you one with a folder or full length


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 04:05 PM~19163583
> *oH SHIT  THATS BADDASS !! OK GOT YOU DOWN FOR 5
> 
> WERE AT 15 NOW.
> *



iLL POST A PICK OF THE KIT THAT WILL BE BUILT INTO A RIFLE FOR THE LUCKY WINNER..

hERES A LITTLE INFO ON WHAT YOUR REALLY GETTING..WHEN I BUILD AN AK I USE A DEMILLED MILITARY AK RIFLE..WHAT THAT MEENS IS THE RIFLE WAS ONCE A REAL MACHINE GUN THEN CUT/DEACTIVATED THEN SENT TO THE USA..SO ALL THE PARTS ARE MILITARY GRADE UNLIKE THE WASR 10'S THAT CAN BE HAD FOR 400-500 $ THE WASR RIFLE IS NOT BUILT TO MILITARY STANDAREDS AND ARE IMPORTED IN SINGLE STACK FORMATION THEN OPENED UP HERE IN THE STATES..THE RECEIVERS WE USE ARE THE ABSOLUTE BEST YOU CAN USE ON A AK RIFLE..THE RECEIVER HAS MAGWELL DIMPLES UNLIKE THE WASR RIFLE WICH HElPS WITH MAGAZINE STABALIZATION WICH IN TURN MEENS BETTER RELIABILITY AND NO FALURE TO FEED ROUNDS.

Sorry for the caps lock..new comp is a pain in the ars..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 25 2010, 04:08 PM~19163600
> *My brother said he will take 5 also
> 
> i can make you one with a folder  or full length
> *



gotcha down ..



Guys here is alittle more on what I do..

www.coldwarclassics.com..

Have fun looking through the youtube vids..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 05:16 PM~19163655
> *gotcha down ..
> Guys here is alittle more on what I do..
> 
> ...


orale AK-47 thats all u need to handle up! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Nov 25 2010, 05:03 PM~19163567
> *put me down for 5
> and i can make more of these signs
> 
> ...


How much for one of those signs?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Happy Thanks Giving Foros From The One & ONLY FINEST C.C.!

I hope everyone has a good day.......


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 25 2010, 04:28 PM~19163735
> *Happy Thanks Giving Foros From The One & ONLY FINEST C.C.!
> 
> I hope everyone has a good day.......
> *



howdy matt


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 04:13 PM~19163636
> *iLL POST A PICK OF THE KIT THAT WILL BE BUILT INTO A RIFLE FOR THE LUCKY WINNER..
> 
> hERES A LITTLE INFO ON WHAT YOUR REALLY GETTING..WHEN I BUILD AN AK I USE A DEMILLED MILITARY AK RIFLE..WHAT THAT MEENS IS THE RIFLE WAS ONCE A REAL MACHINE GUN THEN CUT/DEACTIVATED THEN SENT TO THE USA..SO ALL THE PARTS ARE MILITARY GRADE UNLIKE THE WASR 10'S THAT CAN BE HAD FOR 400-500 $  THE WASR RIFLE IS NOT BUILT TO MILITARY STANDAREDS AND ARE IMPORTED IN SINGLE STACK FORMATION THEN OPENED UP HERE IN THE STATES..THE RECEIVERS WE USE ARE THE ABSOLUTE BEST YOU CAN USE ON A AK RIFLE..THE RECEIVER HAS MAGWELL DIMPLES UNLIKE THE WASR RIFLE WICH HElPS WITH MAGAZINE STABALIZATION WICH IN TURN MEENS BETTER RELIABILITY AND NO FALURE TO FEED ROUNDS.
> ...


make that 3 tickets for me :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@Nov 25 2010, 04:38 PM~19163789
> *make that 3 tickets for me  :biggrin:
> *



gotcha!

23 spoken for..when 35 are claimed ill then take funds.

what I thought was maybe have the drawing at dshop infront of some ft worth members so everybody sees it a square/fare deal.
All tickets will be counted out and cross referenced/viewed before they go back in the bucket to be drawn.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

put me down for 7 tickets homie.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 25 2010, 04:58 PM~19163937
> *put me down for 7 tickets homie.
> *



dang ol dang..7 for the dizzle

30!! 

only 5 slots left!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

RI'm down for sure then! :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 25 2010, 05:07 PM~19164027
> *RI'm down for sure then! :biggrin:
> *



Yea Ive already got you in for one.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 25 2010, 04:56 PM~19163929
> *Throw back pics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 05:16 PM~19164085
> *Yea Ive already got you in for one.
> *


U got me down right


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Actually homie put me down for 4 my boss wants 3 he loves guns! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Lil_Jesse, ENOUGH SAID, blanco

Wat it dew Jesse and Blanco


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 25 2010, 05:23 PM~19164156
> *U got me down right
> *



yes sir..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 25 2010, 05:25 PM~19164173
> *Actually homie put me down for 4 my boss wants 3 he loves guns! :biggrin:
> *



were at 33 now.
If im counting correctly ..


Ill post up everybodies count here in a few.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 05:51 PM~19164366
> *were at 33 now.
> If im counting correctly ..
> Ill post up everybodies count here in a few.
> *


How much are they..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 25 2010, 05:52 PM~19164373
> *How much are they..
> *



20.00 a pop..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

fuck that put me down for 5 tickets!!!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Sign is 24" wide. They cost $50. I'm also working on other guns also. I'm working on a mossburg one now


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 25 2010, 05:56 PM~19164408
> *fuck that put me down for 5 tickets!!!!!
> *


I already have you down for 1 ..so there's only 2 left so you would max out at 3..




ALL ARE SPOKEN FOR NOW!!!

iLL POST UP MY COUNT IN A FEW WHEN MY COMPANY LEAVES.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 07:00 PM~19164442
> *I already have you down for 1 ..so there's only 2 left so you would max out at 3..
> ALL ARE SPOKEN FOR NOW!!!
> 
> ...


do it ill take 3


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 25 2010, 06:04 PM~19164469
> *do it ill take 3
> *



THATS WHAT I GOT YOU FOR..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 07:06 PM~19164488
> *THATS WHAT I GOT YOU FOR..
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Looking for power steering pump and bracket and lines for 85 cutlass with v6


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 25 2010, 06:09 PM~19164504
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats me....It will look just like that.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, 214monte, 817PETE

Ah shit I see you Pete, happy thanksgiving homie


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

any more tickets left


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ok this is what I have..

Just to be clear..The winner will not receive a full auto ak..semi auto only..Just had to throw that out there.



topdogg X3
blanco x1 
skim x1 
juangotti 1
fortworthmex x4 I missed calculated so you get 4
enough said x1
elpintor x2
sixty7imp x1
lil jesse x4
outlaw crew cab x5
outlaw crew cabs brother x 5
dizzle x 7 

Here is your 35 ticket holders.. I will get the gun built in the next week or so then start requesting the funds.


Look right to everybody??


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 25 2010, 05:56 PM~19164408
> *fuck that put me down for 5 tickets!!!!!
> *



I added wrong so I can do 4 for you..cool??


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

That gun sure would look nice in my safe homie :machinegun: :machinegun: :x:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 25 2010, 08:31 PM~19165435
> *That gun sure would look nice in my safe homie :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :x:
> *



Your chances are good..I wasnt trying to be greedy and the low number keeps the odds up real high.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, ENOUGH SAID


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 08:09 PM~19165313
> *ok this is what I have..
> 
> Just to be clear..The winner will not receive a full auto ak..semi auto only..Just had to throw that out there.
> ...


Looks good to me, r u going to the nxt ulc meeting


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 25 2010, 08:43 PM~19165521
> *Looks good to me, r u going to the nxt ulc meeting
> *



I could if everyone want to meet up there.. when is it??

You know what that would be the perfect place to pull the ticket!! I didnt even think about that.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 09:46 PM~19165538
> *I could if everyone want to meet up there.. when is it??
> 
> You know what that would be the perfect place to pull the ticket!! I didnt even think about that.
> *


  Anyone Want To Sell One Of There Tickets... :cheesy: That Would Be A Good Spot To Have The Drawing..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 25 2010, 08:56 PM~19165604
> *    Anyone Want To Sell One Of There Tickets... :cheesy:    That Would Be A Good Spot To Have The Drawing..
> *



Yea Ill do it there.You snoozed so you ...well you know.. :biggrin: 


You can still shoot my machine guns.. :machinegun:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 08:46 PM~19165538
> *I could if everyone want to meet up there.. when is it??
> 
> You know what that would be the perfect place to pull the ticket!! I didnt even think about that.
> *


Next friday homie


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 25 2010, 09:09 PM~19165673
> *Next friday homie
> *



Ok..Ill have the gun done by that day...If all the funds have been paid by then ..then the raffle will take place on that date..


whats the best form of payment for yall guys..

paypal?? if yall make ppl payments yall must add 4%

outlaw ill just meet up with you because you have a larger amount of tickets.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok just let me know when


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 09:14 PM~19165714
> *Ok..Ill have the gun done by that day...If all the funds have been paid by then ..then the raffle will take place on that date..
> whats the best form of payment for yall guys..
> 
> ...


Cash at the meeting will be good for me or I can meet you tomoorow sometime I should be in the funk for a while


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ill post up here as spots are paid for..


If anyone wants to pay by ppl just let me know..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 25 2010, 09:24 PM~19165792
> *Cash at the meeting will be good for me or I can meet you tomoorow sometime I should be in the funk for a while
> *



that will work dude..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 10:00 PM~19165619
> *Yea Ill do it there.You snoozed  so you ...well you know.. :biggrin:
> You can still shoot my machine guns.. :machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> [/quote
> 
> Nice CUERNO DE CHIVO homie like that fully auto on that AK-47 :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 09:09 PM~19165313
> *ok this is what I have..
> 
> Just to be clear..The winner will not receive a full auto ak..semi auto only..Just had to throw that out there.
> ...




Oh they sold that quick! :0 Should of told you to put me down for 2 :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 26 2010, 01:02 AM~19167340
> *Oh they sold that quick!  :0  Should of told you to put me down for 2  :happysad:
> *



Kinda suprised be to..


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 26 2010, 07:28 AM~19167795
> *Kinda suprised be to..
> *



wus up homie


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2010, 08:29 AM~19167799
> *wus up homie
> *



morning sir..Good lord ..i seen your chassis in the chrome thread..You aint fuckin around.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foros


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 24 2010, 05:29 PM~19154878
> *Wat it dew Mike.Martin and Hector
> 
> 4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> ...


Que paso big homie!!!!! how was your thanksgiving??? i hope you had a great one.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Nov 26 2010, 11:33 AM~19168211
> *Que paso big homie!!!!! how was your thanksgiving??? i hope you had a great one.
> *



Sup homie! Hope u had a good Thxgivn!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 26 2010, 10:00 AM~19167888
> *morning sir..Good lord ..i seen your chassis in the chrome thread..You aint fuckin around.
> *


link >>>?? :0


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 26 2010, 11:17 AM~19168426
> *Sup homie! Hope u had a good Thxgivn!
> *


i sure did big homie how about you???


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Nov 26 2010, 02:43 PM~19169162
> *i sure did big homie how about you???
> *


 It was good. all the fam came over to the house. My wife and I cooked the turkey for the first time. It came out real tender and juicy but the events leading up to the finished product was the funny part!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 26 2010, 10:00 AM~19167888
> *morning sir..Good lord ..i seen your chassis in the chrome thread..You aint fuckin around.
> *


 pics please.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 26 2010, 02:16 PM~19169290
> *It was good. all the fam came over to the house. My wife and I cooked the turkey for the first time. It came out real tender and juicy but the events leading up to the finished product was the funny part!
> *


orale well thats good mike im glad everything worked out for you and your family.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

paging 214 monte chassis pics please


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Outside the crib waiting to go for a cruise....Who's down??


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

>


clean chipper in the works :cheesy:
[/quote]




> paging 214 monte chassis pics please



here you go homie car should be out feb march,its farther along now 3 pump setup in piston pump to the nose :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

All chrome plating was done by Forgven 63 hit em up good chrome plating at a good price


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2010, 04:22 PM~19169822
> *All chrome plating was done by Forgven 63 hit em up good chrome plating at a good price
> *



sexy motherfucker...the car...no ****..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 26 2010, 05:35 PM~19169887
> *sexy motherfucker...the car...no ****..
> *


LOL! the MC looks badass! Can't wait to see it out!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2010, 04:22 PM~19169822
> *All chrome plating was done by Forgven 63 hit em up good chrome plating at a good price
> *



what tires you running on there..are those coker's


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 26 2010, 04:13 PM~19170108
> *what tires you running on there..are those coker's
> *


14 5.20"s Cokers

we"ll see how well they hold up when i chip it :cheesy:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 09:10 PM~19165324
> *I added wrong so I can do 4 for you..cool??
> *


sounds good, i got cash in hand


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@Nov 26 2010, 06:29 PM~19170197
> *:biggrin:
> *



Sup Mr. Pete!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 25 2010, 01:59 PM~19162790
> *Im down for the AK raffle too!
> *


ke paso carlos pm u new number fool


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> clean chipper in the works :cheesy:


here you go homie car should be out feb march,its farther along now 3 pump setup in piston pump to the nose :biggrin:
[/quote]
Looking good, who did the stripeing and murals


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 05:14 PM~19170510
> *Looking good, who did the stripeing and murals
> *



Lil chris did the leafing and pinstripes,

Ghost did the mural's


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Nov 26 2010, 06:53 PM~19170352
> *ke paso  carlos pm u new number fool
> *



Nikka I live down the street from you fool can't you visit a homie and stop to get it? :uh: 




PM sent!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Nov 26 2010, 06:38 PM~19170638
> *Nikka I live down the street from you fool can't you visit a homie and stop to get it? :uh:
> PM sent!
> *


nikka u never home u all ways on the go dont no wat u do for a living :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

3 Members: 817PETE, blanco, TeXaS_ReGaL_85
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Nov 26 2010, 07:08 PM~19170830
> *3 Members: 817PETE, blanco, TeXaS_ReGaL_85
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Wats up blanco any update pics on that bad ass 64


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Damn, too late to get my tickets.. Where can I get an AK or SKS.. I've been looking for one..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Nov 26 2010, 05:28 PM~19170580
> *Lil chris did the leafing and pinstripes,
> 
> Ghost did the mural's
> *



Surprise to see you on this thread JR.. the monte is looking nice good luck with it


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats good leonard how you doing homie


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 07:56 PM~19171603
> *Wats good leonard how you doing homie
> *


just chillin Homie


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 26 2010, 06:30 PM~19170975
> *Damn, too late to get my tickets.. Where can I get an AK or SKS.. I've been looking for one..
> *


Homie when the Xmas party at your house !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Someone say party?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 26 2010, 08:30 PM~19170975
> *Damn, too late to get my tickets.. Where can I get an AK or SKS.. I've been looking for one..
> *


talk to 8t4mc :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Nov 26 2010, 04:59 PM~19169693
> *Outside the crib waiting to go for a cruise....Who's down??
> 
> 
> ...


Waiting  I seen you out earlyer.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 08:19 PM~19171751
> *Someone say party?
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 26 2010, 09:28 PM~19171831
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *


Wats the date?????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-+Nov 26 2010, 04:59 PM~19169693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pete's 1st Post... :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 08:35 PM~19171883
> *Wats the date?????
> *


PM him I think 4 Dec


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats up Alex post some pics of ur ride loco


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 26 2010, 09:39 PM~19171911
> *PM him I think 4 Dec
> *


I don't know how


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 16 2010, 06:58 AM~19080772
> *
> ]<a href=\'http://img163.imageshack.us/i/majdfw.jpg/\' target=\'_blank\'><img src=\'http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/3716/majdfw.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' /></a>
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 10:41 PM~19171922
> *Wats up Alex post some pics of ur ride loco
> *


Let Me Run Out To The Garage And Take One...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2010, 08:38 PM~19171901
> *:0
> Damn Junior Your Gettin Down Homie...
> Pete's 1st Post... :biggrin:
> *



Whats up Alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Nov 26 2010, 10:45 PM~19171959-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chillin At The Crib, Picked Up Some Toys From Black Friday... :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2010, 09:50 PM~19172001
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 10:55 PM~19172034
> *LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE
> *


Thanks Bro...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2010, 08:50 PM~19172001
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Man I just stayed home no black friday for or should I say Green Friday Mr Obama said no more black friday on the military base's


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2010, 08:50 PM~19172001
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


They would look nice with a plaque lol :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Nov 26 2010, 10:58 PM~19172059-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2010, 08:50 PM~19172001
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



DAM Homie 3 car garage


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 26 2010, 11:06 PM~19172113
> *DAM Homie 3 car garage
> *



Seems Like I Need More Room.. :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2010, 09:07 PM~19172124
> *Seems Like I Need More Room..  :biggrin:
> *


I'd be happy with just two door garage :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 26 2010, 11:10 PM~19172141
> *I'd be happy with just two door garage  :biggrin:
> *


shit i just need a garage!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 26 2010, 11:10 PM~19172141
> *I'd be happy with just two door garage  :biggrin:
> *



I Useto Have A One Car Garage And Thats Kindof Hard To Work In...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2010, 10:07 PM~19172124
> *Seems Like I Need More Room..  :biggrin:
> *


I would be happy with a 1 car garage, fuckin apts


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 26 2010, 11:15 PM~19172162
> *shit i just need a garage!
> *


LOL Sup Chris??? Car Port Is Good.. As Long As You Have Concrete Under It..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2010, 11:07 PM~19172124
> *Seems Like I Need More Room..  :biggrin:
> *


Hows the job hunt going alex?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 11:17 PM~19172173
> *I would be happy with a 1 car garage, fuckin apts
> *



Awman I Remember Livin In An Appartment Cant Even Work On A Car In The Parking Lot...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 26 2010, 10:00 PM~19172068
> *They would look nice with a plaque lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 26 2010, 11:17 PM~19172175
> *Hows the job hunt going alex?
> *



Not Good... Im Thinkin Of Just Taking A Small Vacation... :happysad:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2010, 10:18 PM~19172184
> *Awman I Remember Livin In An Appartment Cant Even Work On A Car In The Parking Lot...
> *


I can, I own the apt complex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Everybody Wake Up :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2010, 09:15 PM~19172167
> *I Useto Have A One Car Garage And Thats Kind of Hard To Work In...
> *


There are apts with garage's I can live with that lol.. yes one car garage is hard to work if you have a few cars


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 11:20 PM~19172203
> *I can, I own the apt complex
> *



Hell Yeah Post up One Of These


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 09:20 PM~19172203
> *I can, I own the apt complex
> *


 :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 26 2010, 11:23 PM~19172222
> *There are apts with garage's I can live with that lol.. yes one car garage is hard to work if you have a few cars
> *


It Sucked Pulling And Pushing The Bubble In & Out All The Time... :banghead:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Regal Swaga


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Puppet?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2010, 10:22 PM~19172214
> *Everybody Wake Up :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's all I want for christmas, right click and save fo sho


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2010, 09:27 PM~19172249
> *Sup Regal Swaga
> *


CHILLEN HOIME....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 11:32 PM~19172284
> *That's all I want for christmas, right click and save fo sho
> *



How About Dis? :happysad: 

http://www.youporn.com/watch/497888/milf-f...=country_rating


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 26 2010, 11:34 PM~19172295
> *CHILLEN HOIME....
> *



Cool I Hear Ya Bro.... Is It Cool Over Your Wayz... hno:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LOKEY getting down on my trunk panels today


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 09:32 PM~19172284
> *That's all I want for christmas, right click and save fo sho
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

jhbjuB-vCpM&feature=related


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 11:41 PM~19172375
> *LOKEY getting down on my trunk panels today
> 
> 
> ...


  Sweet...


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 09:41 PM~19172375
> *LOKEY getting down on my trunk panels today
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Homie


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2010, 09:37 PM~19172322
> *Cool I Hear Ya Bro.... Is It Cool Over Your Wayz... hno:
> *


Yes sir... Just trying to catch up on sleep was at Wally world from 10:30 last night till 6 this morning for a ds but was well worth it when I saw lil man smile when I gave it to him


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks homies still not done but getting there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Nov 26 2010, 11:47 PM~19172446
> *Yes sir... Just trying to catch up on sleep was at Wally world from 10:30 last night till 6 this morning for a ds but was well worth it when I saw lil man smile when I gave it to him*



Thats The Best...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

The 1st one is still the baddest


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I saw peeps waiting in tents outside best buy and target at 730 yesterday


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 11:50 PM~19172492
> *The 1st one is still the baddest
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 11:53 PM~19172513
> *I saw peeps waiting in tents outside best buy and target at 730 yesterday
> *



:0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2010, 11:00 PM~19172567
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck that, not even worth it


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Where's the pics of the rag loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 27 2010, 12:05 AM~19172607
> *Where's the pics of the rag loco
> *



Rag Is At My Old House Ima Finish Up The Bubble Before I Start On The Rag... But It Will Be very Soon.. Im Going To Start On The Frame First.. Then Move UP//


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 26 2010, 11:10 PM~19172648
> *Rag Is At My Old House Ima Finish Up The Bubble Before I Start On The Rag... But It Will Be very Soon..  Im Going To Start On The Frame First.. Then Move UP//
> *


That's the way to do it homie, need any help let me know I'm down


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT for the 817


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 27 2010, 12:13 AM~19172669
> *That's the way to do it homie, need any help let me know I'm down
> *



Cool Thanks Big Homie....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

5 Members: ENOUGH SAID, BIG George!, chrisdizzle, Loco 61, outlawcrewcab

Wat it dew GTIMER


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 11:41 PM~19172375
> *LOKEY getting down on my trunk panels today
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro that looks good azz hell!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Nov 26 2010, 10:13 PM~19172669-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kool Homies helping Homies


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 26 2010, 10:21 PM~19172748
> *damn bro that looks good azz hell!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wass up Loco


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up bro and to future goodtimers!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
BIG George!, TechniquesOG, ENOUGH SAID, chrisdizzle, outlawcrewcab

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 27 2010, 12:23 AM~19172760
> *wass up Loco
> *


nah just at the house getting ready to go to bed so i can get up early and you?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 26 2010, 10:25 PM~19172777
> *nah just at the house getting ready to go to bed so i can get up early and you?
> *


Have to get up early and then go to John later in the day, but I have to stop at the VFW so I can set the Valentines Dance


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

YOU CANT RUN FOO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Nov 27 2010, 12:29 AM~19172814
> *Have to get up early and then go to John later in the day, but I have to stop at the VFW so I can set the Valentines Dance
> *


AT WHICH VFW?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 26 2010, 11:30 PM~19172819
> *YOU CANT RUN FOO!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I see that !


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 27 2010, 12:33 AM~19172835
> *I see that !
> *


say im gonna call you around 10 is that cool?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 26 2010, 11:34 PM~19172843
> *say im gonna call you around 10 is that cool?
> *


Its already almost 12 fucker ur late


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Yo George wat u doin


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 27 2010, 12:39 AM~19172864
> *Yo George wat u doin
> 
> 
> ...


in the morning and you know what i was doing cuz you wanted to learn how to dance yoo fool!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 26 2010, 11:41 PM~19172869
> *in the morning and you know what i was doing cuz you wanted to learn how to dance yoo fool!!! :biggrin:
> *


Shit we could be done by 10. If we start at 7 but its all good just hit me up


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 26 2010, 11:47 PM~19172902
> *
> *


Wat it dew Juan


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 26 2010, 10:31 PM~19172827
> *AT WHICH VFW?
> *


It either going to be Arlington or here FTW where we had the meeting (ULC)


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 10:39 PM~19172864
> *Yo George wat u doin
> 
> 
> ...


Run George RUN !!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 11:49 PM~19172914
> *Wat it dew Juan
> *


Chillen. Just got off work.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Where the party people at??
1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

1 Members: ENOUGH SAID


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone remember the movie that was filmed in the town center mall back in 94??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 27 2010, 02:49 AM~19173626
> *anyone remember the movie that was filmed in the town center mall back in 94??
> 
> 
> ...



Dont Remember The Name But I Think Chuck Norris Was In It... He Did Acouple Of Sceens In Fort Worth Also One In Riverside in The Trinity River.. Im Sure He Did More Just I Just Dont Remember


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning FORITOS


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up FORITOS !


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 27 2010, 01:49 AM~19173626
> *anyone remember the movie that was filmed in the town center mall back in 94??
> 
> 
> ...



yea i rolled by there a couple times..wasnt danny treijo in it...?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/blog/ball_dont...?urn=nba-289511

New Nike commercial with LeBron and Jordan. I thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 26 2010, 11:41 PM~19172375
> *LOKEY getting down on my trunk panels today
> 
> 
> ...



Looks damn good homie!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 27 2010, 09:54 AM~19174390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 27 2010, 10:02 AM~19174197
> *yea i rolled by there a couple times..wasnt danny treijo in it...?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 27 2010, 08:55 AM~19174073
> *Dont Remember The Name But I Think Chuck Norris Was In It... He Did Acouple Of Sceens In Fort Worth Also One In Riverside in The Trinity River..  Im Sure He Did More Just I Just Dont Remember
> *


its called point blank...and it had danny trejo in it!!! they fuk up the mall gacHo!! :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Macias, ENOUGH SAID
hey joe como estas???


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Nov 27 2010, 10:31 AM~19174550
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Macias, ENOUGH SAID
> hey joe como estas???
> *


Wats up Macias I'm headed to the funk, come by Big Georges house if u aint busy


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 27 2010, 09:41 AM~19174330
> *Looks damn good homie!!!
> *


Thanks big dawg, sorry I missed u yesterday but I'm back in the funk today if u wanna swing by hit me up


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 27 2010, 10:22 AM~19174517
> *:yes:
> *



I thought i remembers him hanging out in the parking lot..


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Nov 27 2010, 10:38 AM~19174579
> *Wats up Macias I'm headed to the funk, come by Big Georges house if u aint busy
> *


ok till what time are yall goin to be there??? im at my dads shop right now, i didnt have school today and my dad is super sick, le pego la gripa.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Nov 27 2010, 01:01 PM~19175691
> *ok till what time are yall goin to be there??? im at my dads shop right now, i didnt have school today and my dad is super sick, le pego la gripa.
> *


Sup Big Homie?,? Hope your sister gets to feelin better


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 27 2010, 11:23 AM~19174519
> *its called point blank...and it had danny trejo in it!!! they fuk up the mall gacHo!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 27 2010, 10:54 AM~19174390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I Need A Copy :0


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 27 2010, 02:44 PM~19175940
> *Sup Big Homie?,? Hope your sister gets to feelin better
> *


lol thanks big homie, you mean my dad right??? ive been good how about you?? hows the elco coming???


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

How the hell did i miss the AK raffle :angry: 

Thats what i get for having my car back and driving it instead of playing on the computer :cheesy: 

if you need to sell more tix put me down.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Nov 27 2010, 06:36 PM~19177334
> *How the hell did i miss the AK raffle  :angry:
> 
> Thats what i get for having my car back and driving it instead of playing on the computer  :cheesy:
> ...



I may do another raffle but wont sell anymore on this one..

speaking of the raffle everybody that claimed a ticket I will attend the ulc meeting this friday so they can be paid for there.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 25 2010, 08:09 PM~19165313
> *ok this is what I have..
> 
> Just to be clear..The winner will not receive a full auto ak..semi auto only..Just had to throw that out there.
> ...



bump


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Nov 27 2010, 03:46 PM~19176580
> *lol thanks big homie, you mean my dad right??? ive been good how about you?? hows the elco coming???
> *


My bad bro i read it wrong i post threw my phone and have to scrol side to side to read hope your dad gets to feelin better bro Elco is good and just waiting on Danny now :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

wus up homies, martin and matt? say im gonna need to meet up with you soon matt so i will hit you up 2nite ok!


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

wuz up BIG GT


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Some murals that was done by Ghost on my credit board for the Monte.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 27 2010, 11:46 PM~19179147
> *Some murals that was done by Ghost on my credit board for the Monte.
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :naughty:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 27 2010, 10:46 PM~19179147
> *Some murals that was done by Ghost on my credit board for the Monte.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks baddass mike!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, blanco


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 27 2010, 10:46 PM~19179147
> *Some murals that was done by Ghost on my credit board for the Monte.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice heads up play by OSU's defense.

http://rivals.yahoo.com/ncaa/football/blog...rn=ncaaf-289666


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 27 2010, 06:50 PM~19177848
> *wus up homies, martin and matt? say im gonna need to meet up with you soon matt so i will hit you up 2nite ok!
> *


Hit me up bro text me your number


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 27 2010, 09:46 PM~19179147
> *Some murals that was done by Ghost on my credit board for the Monte.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 28 2010, 10:47 AM~19181746
> *Nice!!!
> *


VERY NICE!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Nov 27 2010, 08:11 PM~19177981
> *wuz up BIG GT
> *


Wats good Martin


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 27 2010, 11:46 PM~19179147
> *Some murals that was done by Ghost on my credit board for the Monte.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sick homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Nov 27 2010, 01:49 AM~19173626
> *anyone remember the movie that was filmed in the town center mall back in 94??
> 
> 
> ...


IT WAS PROBABLY A WALKER TEXAS RANGER EPISODE OR MAYBE BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT PART 2 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Nov 28 2010, 10:10 PM~19185799
> *IT WAS PROBABLY A WALKER TEXAS RANGER EPISODE OR MAYBE BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT PART 2  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:machinegun:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 28 2010, 11:35 PM~19186687
> *:machinegun:
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 28 2010, 11:38 PM~19186720
> *:sprint:
> *


Im just hoping I get the winning ticket.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Nov 28 2010, 10:10 PM~19185799
> *IT WAS PROBABLY A WALKER TEXAS RANGER EPISODE OR MAYBE BLOOD IN BLOOD OUT PART 2  :biggrin:
> *


it was this film








i Got It


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 27 2010, 11:46 PM~19179147
> *Some murals that was done by Ghost on my credit board for the Monte.
> 
> 
> ...


nice Lookin MURALS!!!! Money Mike


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 27 2010, 07:43 PM~19177399
> *I may do another raffle but wont sell anymore on this one..
> 
> speaking of the raffle  everybody that claimed a ticket  I will attend the ulc meeting this friday so they can be paid for there.
> *


will see you there To PAY UP :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning FOROS


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 29 2010, 08:39 AM~19188518
> *Morning Loco
> *


good morning big matt


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good mornin everybody!




Thanks Germain!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Anyone Want To Roll To The Houston Show Early Sunday Morning Hit Me Up.. It'll Be A One Day Thing.. We'll Be Rollin Down There Early Sunday And Coming Back Sunday Afternoon....*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 29 2010, 09:23 AM~19188662
> *Anyone Want To Roll To The Houston Show Early Sunday Morning Hit Me Up.. It'll Be A One Day Thing.. We'll Be Rollin Down There Early Sunday And Coming Back Sunday Afternoon....
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 29 2010, 08:23 AM~19188662
> *Anyone Want To Roll To The Houston Show Early Sunday Morning Hit Me Up.. It'll Be A One Day Thing.. We'll Be Rollin Down There Early Sunday And Coming Back Sunday Afternoon....
> 
> 
> ...



ohh all inclusive??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 29 2010, 10:23 AM~19188942
> *ohh all inclusive??
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: $Money Mike$, Loco 61, juangotti


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 29 2010, 12:07 PM~19189434
> *:wave:
> *


Sup David?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 29 2010, 12:12 PM~19189480
> *Sup David?
> *


K onda Bro..... Hows the Fam.

I see you and Turtle made them power moves, Good Luck with it


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 29 2010, 12:05 PM~19189417
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $Money Mike$, Loco 61, juangotti
> 
> ...


  

Holiday traffic on 35 south was a bitch last nite. I'm runnin late today.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 29 2010, 11:07 AM~19189434
> *:wave:
> *


those prices you posted a special or is that everday?


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2010, 12:20 PM~19189544
> *those prices you posted a special or is that everday?
> *



For now thats the deal till things change, I Dont see it Changeing anytime soon


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 29 2010, 12:16 PM~19189514
> *
> 
> Holiday traffic on 35 south was a bitch last nite. I'm runnin late today.
> *




Love the Paint Job Homie..... looks Nice !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 29 2010, 12:14 PM~19189500
> *K onda Bro.....  Hows the Fam.
> 
> I see you and Turtle made them power moves,  Good Luck with it
> *



Everyone Is Doing Good... Thanks Homie


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: Q-VO GENTE :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63+Nov 29 2010, 11:31 AM~19189603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats up Augie!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 29 2010, 12:32 PM~19189608
> *Love the Paint Job Homie..... looks Nice !
> *


Thank u sir! :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What's up Foros!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Nov 29 2010, 08:20 PM~19193052
> *What's up Foros!!! :biggrin:
> *


Sweet New Ride Jesse...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 29 2010, 09:45 PM~19194118
> *Sweet New Ride Jesse...
> *


pics??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 29 2010, 09:50 PM~19194197
> *pics??
> *


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 29 2010, 09:50 PM~19194197
> *pics??
> *


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 29 2010, 10:25 PM~19194761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Its da LayItLow gang.... :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 29 2010, 10:31 PM~19194856
> *Its da LayItLow gang.... :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Nov 29 2010, 10:31 PM~19194856
> *Its da LayItLow gang.... :roflmao:
> *



ARGHHHHH!!! TERRORISTSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 29 2010, 09:25 PM~19194761
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Had a good time that day!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 29 2010, 09:40 PM~19194993
> *ARGHHHHH!!! TERRORISTSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2 hno:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What's up RICKY! or should we say "RICK ROSS DA BOSS" :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 29 2010, 10:07 PM~19197032
> *What's up RICKY! or should we say "RICK ROSS DA BOSS" :biggrin:
> *


JEW SO CRAZY MIKE


----------



## King_Benny (Nov 11, 2010)

Wasup from the big bad Norte!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Nov 30 2010, 01:21 AM~19197209
> *JEW SO CRAZY MIKE
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Nov 29 2010, 11:19 PM~19195636-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by King_Benny_@Nov 30 2010, 01:28 AM~19197295
> *1961 Impala SS For Sale
> 1975 Impala 4 Door Rag
> 1986 Ford S10 Custom Rag
> ...


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 29 2010, 10:51 AM~19189709
> *
> Whats up Augie!
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Good morning Ft Worth n alll Tarrant Cnty... Don't forget about my Christmas party this weekend..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 30 2010, 10:49 AM~19199978
> *Good morning Ft Worth n alll Tarrant Cnty... Don't forget about my Christmas party this weekend..
> *



strippers and beer??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Nov 30 2010, 09:34 AM~19199444
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *



whats up big dog?? when we going to roll man?? Did you stripe up the linc??


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Nov 30 2010, 11:49 AM~19199978
> *Good morning Ft Worth n alll Tarrant Cnty... Don't forget about my Christmas party this weekend..
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

What's. Up Alex


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Nov 30 2010, 01:24 PM~19200729
> *What's. Up Alex
> *


 :h5:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 30 2010, 02:13 PM~19201085
> *:h5:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

BIG George!
:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Nov 30 2010, 12:08 AM~19196352
> *x2  hno:
> *


Sup Juan! It sure seems quiet around here when ur not on here.


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 30 2010, 02:15 PM~19201102
> *BIG George!
> :wave:
> *


wus up bro and how are you and the kids doing? :wave: :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 30 2010, 03:42 PM~19201692
> *wus up bro and how are you and the kids doing? :wave:  :wave:
> *


were doing good... were waiting for our TAMALES


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 30 2010, 03:49 PM~19202290
> *were doing good... were waiting for our TAMALES
> *


YEA WHAT HAPPEND TO THE TAMALES??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 30 2010, 05:21 PM~19202575
> *YEA WHAT HAPPEND TO THE TAMALES??
> *



Yeah Where The Tamales At?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Nov 30 2010, 02:15 PM~19201096
> *:wave:
> *



Sup David????????????????????????????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, blanco 

:wave:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 30 2010, 06:30 PM~19204156
> *Yeah Where The Tamales At?
> 
> 
> ...


yeah george :banghead:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Nov 30 2010, 08:55 PM~19204385
> *yeah george :banghead:
> *


FUCK IT HOMIES I FIRED THE COOK!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Nov 30 2010, 01:30 PM~19201205
> *Sup Juan! It sure seems quiet around here when ur not on here.
> *


LOL Keeping it quiet for a bit.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Nov 30 2010, 10:03 AM~19200076
> *whats up big dog??  when we going to roll man?? Did you stripe up the linc??
> *


Wuz up big homie :biggrin: we need to huh? Oh yeah its all striped up fixing to chrome its undys now :biggrin:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> *In 1917 two brothers, James C. and Will H. Vernor, started the Texas Motor Car Association in Dallas with two hundred dollars in capital. They built an automobile factory south of Fort Worth on the bare prairie that would someday be the 3600 block of McCart. The company had big plans to produce a luxury car and an oilfield truck. The city of Fort Worth planned to extend a streetcar line south along the old Cleburne Road for the convenience of factory workers.
> 
> But the company's life was brief. By 1922 the company had ceased production, hurt by a factory fire, the post-World War I flu epidemic, drought, and competition from cars such as the Ford Model T. Only about two thousand Texan cars and one thousand Texan trucks were built. The car sold for one thousand dollars, had a thirty-five-horsepower engine, thirty-three-inch tires, a wooden dashboard, and a rumble seat. Decades later the Texan auto factory was bought by Martin Sprocket and Gear company.
> 
> ...


http://www.trombinoscar.com/reste/texan2001.html


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2010, 01:43 AM~19207617
> *http://www.trombinoscar.com/reste/texan2001.html
> *


The automotive writer Tom McCahill was published in _Mechanix Illustrated_ magazine from the 1950s until his death in the 1970s. He had a great Q&A column in the magazine called "Mail for McCahill." In the February 1967 issue, someone wrote to ask him about the history of an old car called a "Texan." McCahill responded in print:

"The Texan was built by the Texas Motor Car Association, Ft. Worth, Tex., between the years 1918 and 1922. It was a 4-cylinder rig... The engine was supplied by Lycoming, which built engines for several manufacturers at the same time."

McCahill provided no further details or photographs of this car, so I have no idea what it looked like or where the factory could have been. Anyone here have more data?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2010, 02:45 AM~19207625
> *The automotive writer Tom McCahill was published in _Mechanix Illustrated_ magazine from the 1950s until his death in the 1970s. He had a great Q&A column in the magazine called "Mail for McCahill." In the February 1967 issue, someone wrote to ask him about the history of an old car called a "Texan." McCahill responded in print:
> 
> "The Texan was built by the Texas Motor Car Association, Ft. Worth, Tex., between the years 1918 and 1922. It was a 4-cylinder rig... The engine was supplied by Lycoming, which built engines for several manufacturers at the same time."
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2010, 02:43 AM~19207617
> *http://www.trombinoscar.com/reste/texan2001.html
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Nov 30 2010, 08:02 PM~19205044
> *FUCK IT HOMIES I FIRED THE COOK!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Nov 30 2010, 11:17 PM~19206463
> *Wuz up big homie  :biggrin: we need to huh? Oh yeah its all striped up fixing to chrome its undys now  :biggrin:
> *



I thought I saw a pic of it striped somewear..Hell yea..Ill start the under bling after the new year..Cant wait to see it..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Im starting the lil raffle ak today!!

Bang bang!! :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 1 2010, 10:40 AM~19208641
> *Im starting the lil  raffle ak today!!
> 
> Bang bang!! :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


 :0 Keep Going ???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros



Sup 8t4 Mc


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2010, 09:45 AM~19208675
> *:0  Keep Going ???
> *



Here is the beginning of the raffle rifle..
Later today it will be a fully fuctioning ak.
Brand new demilled military rifle from 1980.. Never fired..still has wax paper in the barrell.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 1 2010, 11:09 AM~19208828
> *Here is the beginning of the raffle rifle..
> Later today it will be a fully fuctioning ak.
> Brand new demilled military rifle from 1980.. Never fired..still has wax paper in the barrell.
> ...



On Yeah.... :cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 1 2010, 10:08 AM~19208823
> *Sup Foros
> Sup 8t4 Mc
> *



sup Mr matt


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2010, 10:14 AM~19208874
> *On Yeah.... :cheesy:
> *



Ill start it around 1 or 2 today..Ive got one about to come out of bake / then it will get assembled then the raffle gun begines.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 1 2010, 11:18 AM~19208897
> *Ill start it around 1 or 2 today..Ive got one about to come out of bake / then it will get assembled then the raffle gun begines.
> *


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Macias, 80 Eldog, Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater

hey big homies!!!!! workin hard or hardly workin?????


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

5 Members: blanco, Macias, 80 Eldog, Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater
:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Dec 1 2010, 11:28 AM~19208970
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Macias, 80 Eldog, Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater
> 
> ...


Working Hard At Home... Tryin To Make A Dollar Out Of 15 Cents... :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 1 2010, 11:34 AM~19209007
> *5 Members: blanco, Macias, 80 Eldog, Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater
> :wave:
> *


Sup Fellllllllllllllllllllllas...??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

wATCHING AMERICAN CHOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Dec 1 2010, 09:16 AM~19208881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 1 2010, 12:37 PM~19209420
> *Just here at work bro you how you been,
> Tryin too lok bizzy
> Sup Homie
> *


Whats POpin Matt..?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

ANY TOY DRIVES THIS WEEKEND??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 1 2010, 10:49 AM~19209491-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Los Padrios at hooters off brynt irving rd


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 1 2010, 10:38 AM~19209040
> *Working Hard At Home... Tryin To Make A Dollar Out Of 15 Cents... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: orale i know me too.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 1 2010, 10:34 AM~19209007
> *5 Members: blanco, Macias, 80 Eldog, Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater
> :wave:
> *


que paso oscar?????? how is the 64 coming along??? cant wait to see it.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 1 2010, 12:22 PM~19209713
> *
> Los Padrios at hooters off brynt irving rd
> *


 me and my chick will hit this one, each in our own rides.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Dec 1 2010, 12:22 PM~19210208
> *me and my chick will hit this one, each in our own rides.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Dec 1 2010, 01:22 PM~19210200
> *que paso oscar?????? how is the 64 coming along??? cant wait to see it.
> *


me 2 it will be at the casa next week :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 1 2010, 01:22 PM~19209713
> *Just here at work bro hows the Family doin
> Los Padrios at hooters off brynt irving rd
> *


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 1 2010, 09:34 AM~19209007
> *5 Members: blanco, Macias, 80 Eldog, Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater
> :wave:
> *


What's up bro I'm acting like I'm working at work lol :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 1 2010, 02:38 PM~19210723
> *me 2 it will be at the casa next week  :biggrin:
> *


orale no pos que bueno oscar


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 1 2010, 03:15 PM~19211042
> *What's up bro I'm acting like I'm working at work lol  :biggrin:
> *


lol orale hell yea arent we all.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Dec 1 2010, 02:23 PM~19211142
> *lol orale hell yea arent we all.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

Wassup to all my homies from FOROS.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Dec 1 2010, 03:55 PM~19212026
> *Wassup to all my homies from FOROS.
> *


Sup Big Homie??? Long time no see Bro how have you been?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

LIL RAFFLE AK IS BUILT!!
TOMORROW IT WILL GET REFINISHED.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 1 2010, 06:48 PM~19212867
> *LIL RAFFLE AK IS BUILT!!
> TOMORROW IT WILL GET REFINISHED.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 1 2010, 06:48 PM~19212867
> *LIL RAFFLE AK IS BUILT!!
> TOMORROW IT WILL GET REFINISHED.
> 
> ...


good stuff bro


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Dec 1 2010, 02:23 PM~19211142
> *lol orale hell yea arent we all.
> *


whats up holmes did you already install the a arms


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Nov 30 2010, 08:30 PM~19204156
> *Yeah Where The Tamales At?
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: 

Big ****** Cracker from Florida wants to know, do you eat the outside of that also


----------



## Jackie Moon (Dec 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 1 2010, 06:19 PM~19213225
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Dec 1 2010, 09:30 PM~19214443
> *:wow:
> 
> Big ****** Cracker from Florida wants to know, do you eat the outside of that also
> *



tHATS TO FUNNY..


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Dec 1 2010, 08:30 PM~19214443
> *:wow:
> 
> Big ****** Cracker from Florida wants to know, do you eat the outside of that also
> *


whats up bob


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 1 2010, 07:48 PM~19212867
> *LIL RAFFLE AK IS BUILT!!
> TOMORROW IT WILL GET REFINISHED.
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

yo 8t4mc Ill be at the meeting friday but I wont be there til 10:20-10:30ish. So dont leave. lol Ill have my money and extra cash for more tickets if any one else falls thru


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 1 2010, 11:31 PM~19215834
> *yo 8t4mc Ill be at the meeting friday but I wont be there til 10:20-10:30ish. So dont leave. lol Ill have my money and extra cash for more tickets if any one else falls thru
> *



rodger that ..over!!


Guys its time to get the funds in..if all money is payed by friday Ill do the raffle at the ulc meeting..

anybody got a roll of tickets by chance??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS+Dec 1 2010, 08:19 PM~19213225-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 2 2010, 01:24 AM~19216892
> *
> :yessad:  :biggrin:
> *



dude you need to go to sleep ..dont you have alot of nothing to do tomorrow.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 02:38 AM~19216986
> *dude you need to go to sleep ..dont you have alot of nothing to do tomorrow.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 01:38 AM~19216986
> *dude you need to go to sleep ..dont you have alot of nothing to do tomorrow.
> *


LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, juangotti, 8t4mc

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Day Fellas... Im Going To Sleep


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 2 2010, 02:44 AM~19217049
> *Good Day Fellas... Im Going To Sleep
> *



Good day homie! Im going to work now


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Need a roll call on who's coming to my Christmas party - call me 469-735-0502


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 1 2010, 11:55 PM~19216114
> *rodger that ..over!!
> Guys its time to get the funds in..if all money is payed by friday Ill do the raffle at the ulc meeting..
> 
> ...


i will be at the meeting :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 12:55 AM~19216114
> *rodger that ..over!!
> Guys its time to get the funds in..if all money is payed by friday Ill do the raffle at the ulc meeting..
> 
> ...


wont be able to make it to the meeting but im willing to pay with Pay Pal....LMK


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 2 2010, 10:58 AM~19218815
> *wont be able to make it to the meeting but im willing to pay with Pay Pal....LMK
> *



PM SENT!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, Elpintor


Q Vo Danny! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Nov 27 2010, 11:46 PM~19179147-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: Thats a nice ak Dave.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 2 2010, 11:21 AM~19219005
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Looks good Mike. :thumbsup:
> :0  :biggrin:  Thats a nice ak Dave.
> 
> ...



Thank you sir...It could be yours...Are you going to be at the ulc?? I got you down for 2 tickets..

Good luck!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

how is the winner gonna be picked???


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 12:32 PM~19219102
> *Thank you sir...It could be yours...Are you going to be at the ulc??  I got you down for 2 tickets..
> 
> Good luck!!
> *


Yes I'll be there.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Elpintor, 80 Eldog


ssssssssssssup Mat :wave:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Fortwothmex has paid for 4 tickets..

Thank you and goodluck sir.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 2 2010, 12:09 PM~19219424
> *how is the winner gonna be picked???
> *



Your 4 tickets along with the others will be dropped in a bowl and drawn in front of as many people as possible..If all is collected by tomorrow it will be drawn at the ulc meeting then.. 

As ive said all tickets will be counted out and varified prior to going back into the bowl to be drawn by a neautrel person...Keep it fair and square.

Thanks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 01:43 PM~19219695
> *Your 4 tickets along with the others will be dropped in a bowl and drawn in front of as many people as possible..If all is collected by tomorrow it will be drawn at the ulc meeting then..
> 
> As ive said  all tickets will be counted out and varified prior to going back into the bowl to be drawn by a neautrel person...Keep it fair and square.
> ...



If ANyone Dont Pay Let Me KNow I Want Some Tickets... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 2 2010, 12:53 PM~19219764
> *If ANyone Dont Pay Let Me KNow I Want Some Tickets... :biggrin:
> *



Yea thats all we need ..a jobless guy with an ak......have gun will travel. :biggrin:


I didnt give a specific date they needed to be paid by and maybe that was stupid on my part..but ..Id like to give everybody a fair chance to square up before there spots are sold..

Alot of the guys are going to be paying tomorrow so I really dont see much going unpaid..

good luck to everybody!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 2 2010, 11:34 AM~19219624
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Elpintor, 80 Eldog
> ssssssssssssup Mat :wave:
> *


Q-Vo Danny how was the trip? You gona be at the shop tonight? Ill hit you up later bro


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 02:30 PM~19220009
> *Yea thats all we need ..a jobless guy with an ak......have gun will travel. :biggrin:
> I didnt give a specific date they needed to be paid by and maybe that was stupid on my part..but ..Id like to give everybody a fair chance to square up before there spots are sold..
> 
> ...


MAN FUCK THAT IF THEY DONT PAY THEY DONT PLAY AND GIVE SOMEONE ELSE A CHANCE TO SCOOP THAT SUCKA UP!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: AND IF YOUR LATE WELL YOU KNOW THE RULES " JUAN " you loose!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!! naw just messing with you all but hope everyone will come out for the meeting also and lets have a good one !! PEACE!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 2 2010, 02:59 PM~19220599
> *MAN FUCK THAT IF THEY DONT PAY THEY DONT PLAY AND GIVE SOMEONE ELSE A CHANCE TO SCOOP THAT SUCKA UP!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AND IF YOUR LATE WELL YOU KNOW THE RULES " JUAN " you loose!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!! naw just messing with you all but hope everyone will come out for the meeting also and lets have a good one !! PEACE!!
> *



Hey just get the damn tamales out to those that need em..Mee!! Dont you worry your preaty little head about my raffle.

See you tomorrow ese.

btw can someone post an addy for the meeting..?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topdogg has paid for 3 tickets.. :biggrin: 

Thank you and good luck sir!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 2 2010, 12:21 PM~19219005
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  Looks good Mike. :thumbsup:
> :0  :biggrin:  Thats a nice ak Dave.
> 
> ...


Thx homie!


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 02:30 PM~19220009
> *Yea thats all we need ..a jobless guy with an ak......have gun will travel. :biggrin:
> I didnt give a specific date they needed to be paid by and maybe that was stupid on my part..but ..Id like to give everybody a fair chance to square up before there spots are sold..
> 
> ...


 :run: :naughty:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 2 2010, 05:04 PM~19221396
> *
> *



sup homie..cant wait to roll next to that baddass mc..


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 2 2010, 02:59 PM~19220599
> *MAN FUCK THAT IF THEY DONT PAY THEY DONT PLAY AND GIVE SOMEONE ELSE A CHANCE TO SCOOP THAT SUCKA UP!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AND IF YOUR LATE WELL YOU KNOW THE RULES " JUAN " you loose!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!! naw just messing with you all but hope everyone will come out for the meeting also and lets have a good one !! PEACE!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Where is the ulc meeting going to be located??

Grassyass


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 04:10 PM~19220666
> *Hey just get the damn tamales out to those that need em..Mee!!  Dont you worry your preaty little head about my raffle.
> 
> See you tomorrow ese.
> ...


i told you i fired the cook but dont worry we gonna make menudo next sunday so be ready all you guys who buy illegal guns!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 2 2010, 08:16 PM~19222902
> *i told you i fired the cook but dont worry we gonna make menudo next sunday so be ready all you guys who buy illegal guns!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



nothing I do is illegal dude... my ATF employee identification number says so..

sucka


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 09:28 PM~19222977
> *nothing I do is illegal dude... my ATF employee identification number says so..
> 
> sucka
> *


foo you know what that stands for ATF "ARTILLERY THATS FUCKEDUP" !!!! :biggrin:
SUCKA!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 09:28 PM~19222977
> *nothing I do is illegal dude... my ATF employee identification number says so..
> 
> sucka
> *


NAW GET YOUR PANTIES OUT A BUNCH AND HOPE YOUR RAFFLE GOES WELL YOU ASS !! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 2 2010, 08:38 PM~19223069
> *foo you know what that stands for ATF "ARTILLERY THATS FUCKEDUP" !!!! :biggrin:
> SUCKA!!! :biggrin:
> *



your crazy man..you got any old pics of that cougar ?? That was the shit back in the day.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 09:41 PM~19223108
> *your crazy man..you got any old pics of that couger ??  That was the shit back in the day.
> *


DAMN IT WIZARD YOU NEED TO GET SPELL CHECK HOMIE AND NAW I DONT ! DONT WANT TO REMEMBER THOSE YESTER YEARS! :wow:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 2 2010, 07:18 PM~19221965
> *:wave:
> *


wus up juice !!! you coming saturday?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 2 2010, 08:41 PM~19223102
> *NAW GET YOUR PANTIES OUT A BUNCH AND HOPE YOUR RAFFLE GOES WELL YOU ASS !! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Panties ??are you serious.. I thought you knew I rock only thongs....Fool!


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 04:52 PM~19221757
> *sup homie..cant wait to roll next to that baddass mc..
> *



Should be out soon homie adding some more stuff to it :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 2 2010, 08:46 PM~19223155
> *DAMN IT WIZARD YOU NEED TO GET SPELL CHECK HOMIE AND NAW I DONT ! DONT WANT TO REMEMBER THOSE YESTER YEARS!  :wow:
> *



spell check on what ?? You win some spelling bees ??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 2 2010, 09:06 PM~19223299
> *Should be out soon homie adding some more stuff to it  :biggrin:
> *



Hell yea man!! Do it up


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Sup squishy!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 04:18 PM~19221093
> *topdogg  has paid for 3 tickets.. :biggrin:
> 
> Thank you and good luck sir!!
> *


See you at the meeting with my $


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 2 2010, 09:20 PM~19223463
> *See you at the meeting with my $
> *


I want some tickets if any left..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULC Meeting tomorrow at Smokey's - 8:30pm


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 10:07 PM~19223308
> *spell check on what ?? You win some spelling bees ??
> *


hell yea i have and boboso cougar not couger !!!! ass wipe!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 2 2010, 09:22 PM~19223482
> *ULC Meeting tomorrow at Smokey's - 8:30pm
> *



addy John??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 2 2010, 09:20 PM~19223463
> *See you at the meeting with my $
> *



yes sir..c ya there.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 2 2010, 09:22 PM~19223478
> *I want some tickets if any left..
> *



Sorry john by the looks of it everyone will pay for what they claimed..


Ill post pics tomorrow afternoon of the refinished rifle...Stay tuned!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Sup dizzle.


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 1 2010, 11:47 PM~19215387
> *whats up bob
> *


Tomas, how r u.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 10:45 PM~19223728
> *Sup dizzle.
> *


What up homie. Im makin room in the safe for that gun I need to win :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 1 2010, 11:47 PM~19215387
> *whats up bob
> *


 Sup Tomas! Are u goin to Houston for Magnificos? 


Is anyone else goin to Magnificos?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 2 2010, 09:18 PM~19224086
> *Sup Tomas! Are u goin to Houston for Magnificos?
> Is anyone else goin to Magnificos?
> *


man i want to but i wont be able to wish i could but going to odessa and the holidays im going to have to stay. good luck bro and have a safe trip


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@Dec 2 2010, 08:50 PM~19223769
> *Tomas, how r u.
> *


im good staying busy with the cars and now got to get ready for the holidays i saw that danny got down on the six3 it looks good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 2 2010, 09:53 PM~19223809
> *What up homie. Im makin room in the safe for that gun I need to win :biggrin:
> *



Dont be greedy..You got some nice ak's already..but good luck on the win.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Is this the correct addy for the ulc meet?


5300 east lancaster avenue
Ft worth tx 76112


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 2 2010, 02:59 PM~19220599
> *MAN FUCK THAT IF THEY DONT PAY THEY DONT PLAY AND GIVE SOMEONE ELSE A CHANCE TO SCOOP THAT SUCKA UP!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AND IF YOUR LATE WELL YOU KNOW THE RULES " JUAN " you loose!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!! naw just messing with you all but hope everyone will come out for the meeting also and lets have a good one !! PEACE!!
> *


this guy. straight from work to the ulc meeting. :biggrin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 2 2010, 11:04 PM~19224548
> *this guy. straight from work to the ulc meeting. :biggrin:
> *


SUPP JUAN WHATS CRAKKIN


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Dec 2 2010, 11:06 PM~19224567
> *SUPP JUAN WHATS CRAKKIN
> *


not much bro. living life.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 2 2010, 11:04 PM~19224548
> *this guy. straight from work to the ulc meeting. :biggrin:
> *



Aleast you got a job..I hear sobe stories about people lookin for jobs all the time..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 3 2010, 06:21 AM~19226849
> *TGIF :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

There's not alot of jobs out there. I'm one of those jobless guys


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 3 2010, 08:06 AM~19226986
> *There's not alot of jobs out there. I'm one of those jobless guys
> *



Yea but you have some skills to pay bills..


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 3 2010, 12:04 AM~19224548
> *this guy. straight from work to the ulc meeting. :biggrin:
> *


say Mr Gotti if you win that shit dont be letting the homies do drive byes with !!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 3 2010, 12:20 AM~19224736
> *Aleast you got a job..I hear sobe stories about people lookin for jobs all the time..
> *


Always a need for truckdrivers!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 2 2010, 11:20 PM~19224736
> *Aleast you got a job..I hear sobe stories about people lookin for jobs all the time..
> *


LOL read back. I had hella sob stories. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 3 2010, 09:41 AM~19227481
> *say Mr Gotti if you win that shit dont be letting the homies do drive byes with !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


This aint 94 fools to scared to do that


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 tickets for the next raffles. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 3 2010, 12:04 PM~19228126
> *This aint 94 fools to scared to do that
> *


:guns: 1989-1992 in my day..
btw GEORGE be looking for BANKS :sprint:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 3 2010, 01:29 PM~19229058
> *:guns: 1989-1992 in my day..
> btw  GEORGE  be looking for BANKS :sprint:
> *



ohhhh that was looooowwww .. I saved that news paper for a long time.. :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone want to buy a little chihuahua??? its a female dont know how old she is...if interested hit me up with offers trying to get at least 100 OBO


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 3 2010, 01:58 PM~19229256
> *anyone want to buy a little chihuahua??? its a female dont know how old she is...if interested hit me up with offers trying to get at least 100 OBO
> 
> 
> ...



cute little dog..


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 3 2010, 02:29 PM~19229058
> *:guns: 1989-1992 in my day..
> btw  GEORGE  be looking for BANKS :sprint:
> *


that aint low thats the truth !!! :biggrin: :biggrin: shit i aint shamed bye cuz we all make kistakes homie so lets laugh about it cuz i do!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 3 2010, 04:02 PM~19229736
> *that aint low thats the truth !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: shit i aint shamed bye cuz we all make kistakes homie so lets laugh about it cuz i do!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


damn it i type to fast !! again im cool with it homie cuz we all make mistakes!! so lets laugh about it cuz i am!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 3 2010, 03:52 PM~19229661
> *cute little dog..
> *


about to give her the parvo shot and deworm her skinny azz..give her a bath and paint her nails!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 3 2010, 03:03 PM~19229749
> *damn it i type to fast !! again im cool with it homie cuz we all make mistakes!! so lets laugh about it cuz i am!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



ahhh ..thats what you get for talking shit about my spelling ...mr spelling bee...I remember Fino and i on our way to work in the morning and seeing georges big head in the paper..we laughed our asses off for a while..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 3 2010, 03:17 PM~19229853
> *about to give her the parvo shot and deworm her skinny azz..give her a bath and paint her nails!! :biggrin:
> *



you have fun doing that?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Im ready for a COLD cerveza!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 3 2010, 04:21 PM~19230250
> *Im ready for a COLD cerveza!!!  :biggrin:
> *



beer on you tonight??? flippin sweet!!

Thanks dre.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 3 2010, 05:23 PM~19230266
> *beer on you tonight??? flippin sweet!!
> 
> Thanks dre.
> *


 :wow: Hope you like O'douls :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 3 2010, 04:02 PM~19229736
> *that aint low thats the truth !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: shit i aint shamed bye cuz we all make kistakes homie so lets laugh about it cuz i do!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 3 2010, 04:28 PM~19230306
> *:wow: Hope you like O'douls  :biggrin:
> *



sure I bought some for the ol lady a couple weeks back..I ended up drinking it all..


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 3 2010, 08:41 AM~19227481
> *say Mr Gotti if you win that shit dont be letting the homies do drive byes with !!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


COOL SEEING YOU TODAY BRO SORRY I COULDNT TALK THEY HAD ME WORKING MAKING SURE NO ONE TURN TO 8TH AVE! VERY SAD ACCIDENT THERE


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Had a good time at the meeting. Nice seeing and meeting everybody.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

so who won the ak??


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 4 2010, 12:39 AM~19233728
> *so who won the ak??
> *


BLANCO :0 .... Lucky man right there. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 4 2010, 12:42 AM~19233752
> *BLANCO  :0 .... Lucky man right there.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 damn it...well too bad for me...CONGRatulations Blanco On That win Bro


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got home..Long drive.


A big thanks to everone who bought tickets for the lil raffle ak..Congratulation to Blanco on the win with his 1 ticket purchase. Lucky dude..

Ill do another real soon..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Well..... we made to the hotel in Houston for Los Magnificos Car Show. Set up in a few hours. 



Congrats Blanco!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats Blanco good score on the AK


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 3 2010, 10:42 PM~19233752
> *BLANCO  :0 .... Lucky man right there.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Dec 3 2010, 11:42 PM~19233752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro's i dont think that i have ever been that lucky :biggrin:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 4 2010, 12:09 AM~19233452
> *COOL SEEING YOU TODAY BRO SORRY I COULDNT TALK THEY HAD ME WORKING MAKING SURE NO ONE TURN TO 8TH AVE! VERY SAD ACCIDENT THERE
> *


yea i know bro it was mt friends nephew so that really sucked when i heard . HELLO FAMILY,FRIENDS AND ENEMIES I JUST WANT TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT IF WE COULD AS FRIENDS LET OUR KIDS KNOW THAT RACING ON THESE STREETS IS NOT FUN NOR A GOOD THING TO DO ! AN INNOCENT YOUNG BOY HAD TO DIE CUZ SOMEONE ELSE WANTED TO LOOK COOL RACING AND NOW HIS PARENTS WONT GET TO SEE HIM COME HOME FROM SCHOOL AGAIN! I AM NOT POINTING FINGERS BUT LETS HAVE THE TALK WITH OUR KIDS BECAUSE I KNOW I WOULD NOT WANT TO BE HIS PARENTS AND GET THAT RUDE AWAKENING ! IT LIKE THEY SAY ONLY THE GOOD DIE YOUNG AND THE LORD HAS TAKEN ONE GOOD ONE TO STAND BESIDE HIM NOW "ERIC" !! FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WANT TO RACE PLEASE TAKE IT TO THE TRACK WERE IT WILL BE WATCH BY A STAFF OF PROFESSIONALS AND TO HIS FAMILY FROM THE MARTINEZ FAMILY OUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS GO OUT TO HIS ! GOD BLESS AND STAY SAFE! BIG GEORGE !!!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 4 2010, 08:57 AM~19235450
> *yea i know bro it was mt friends nephew so that really sucked when i heard . HELLO FAMILY,FRIENDS AND ENEMIES I JUST WANT TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT IF WE COULD AS FRIENDS LET OUR KIDS KNOW THAT RACING ON THESE STREETS IS NOT FUN NOR A GOOD THING TO DO ! AN INNOCENT YOUNG BOY HAD TO DIE CUZ SOMEONE ELSE WANTED TO LOOK COOL RACING AND NOW HIS PARENTS WONT GET TO SEE HIM COME HOME FROM SCHOOL AGAIN! I AM NOT POINTING FINGERS BUT LETS HAVE THE TALK WITH OUR KIDS BECAUSE I KNOW I WOULD NOT WANT TO BE HIS PARENTS AND GET THAT RUDE AWAKENING ! IT LIKE THEY SAY ONLY THE GOOD DIE YOUNG AND THE LORD HAS TAKEN ONE GOOD ONE TO STAND BESIDE HIM NOW "ERIC" !! FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WANT TO RACE PLEASE TAKE IT TO THE TRACK WERE IT WILL BE WATCH BY A STAFF OF PROFESSIONALS AND TO HIS FAMILY FROM THE MARTINEZ FAMILY OUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS GO OUT TO HIS ! GOD BLESS AND STAY SAFE!  BIG GEORGE !!!
> *


Real talk! 
I have work fatal calls before this one was rough to see this kids mom and dad run to the accident and scream for their kid.When i saw that... no lie I called my mom and dad right then! You just never know man


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 4 2010, 11:46 AM~19235756
> *Real talk!
> I have work fatal calls before this one was rough to see this kids mom and dad run to the accident and scream for their kid.When i saw that... no lie I called my mom and dad right then! You just never know man
> *


 :angel:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

RIP


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 4 2010, 01:37 PM~19236498
> * RIP
> *


x2


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey blonco when you get that from dave we all need to go to the range. My dad and I can bring some stuff. We roll deep most the time and it fun as shit. :yes:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 4 2010, 09:48 AM~19235415
> *thanks bro's i dont think that i have ever been that lucky  :biggrin:
> *



blanco 

when would be best for you ..saturday or sunday??Let me know so I can arange with other guys.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 4 2010, 01:00 PM~19236656
> *blanco
> 
> when would be best for you ..saturday or sunday??Let me know so I can arange with other guys.
> *


Saturday will be cool :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 4 2010, 01:15 PM~19236769
> *Saturday will be cool :biggrin:
> *



saturday it is!!!

here is your refinished rifle..trigger group should be here by tuesday.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 4 2010, 03:57 PM~19237438
> *saturday it is!!!
> 
> here is your refinished rifle..trigger group should be here by tuesday.
> ...


ooooooooooooooooohhhhh weeeeeeeeeeeee!!! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 4 2010, 03:57 PM~19237438
> *saturday it is!!!
> 
> here is your refinished rifle..trigger group should be here by tuesday.
> ...


Sweet deal for $20 :machinegun:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 4 2010, 04:37 PM~19237961
> *Sweet deal for $20  :machinegun:
> *



hey chis you can fondle it tonight before blanco gets to..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

20 members are celebrating their birthday today
WALT CUSTOMS(30), sugafree(30), blznss(25), B.I.G. Sergio(28), cre8nhavoc(33), Nala26(27), 817Lowrider(23), Dirk(22), CoupeDeville(22), B.dizzle(36), 1moreREGAL(31), juangotti(23), CHUCOs CUTTY(20), mtn650view(28), azteclords830(25), montecarlo702(28), unity prospect(20), velasco310(21), thepawnshopman(27), je$u$(21)

Happy B Day Homie!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 4 2010, 07:22 PM~19239002
> *20 members are celebrating their birthday today
> WALT CUSTOMS(30), sugafree(30), blznss(25), B.I.G. Sergio(28), cre8nhavoc(33), Nala26(27), 817Lowrider(23), Dirk(22), CoupeDeville(22), B.dizzle(36), 1moreREGAL(31), juangotti(23), CHUCOs CUTTY(20), mtn650view(28), azteclords830(25), montecarlo702(28), unity prospect(20), velasco310(21), thepawnshopman(27), je$u$(21)
> 
> ...


  Thanks Bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Happy BDay Juan...... Congrat Oscar On The AK Sweeeet!.... And My Wife An I Want To Thank Everyone That Rolled By The Crib Today. Thanks A Billion..


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 4 2010, 08:56 PM~19239696
> *Happy BDay Juan......   Congrat Oscar On The AK Sweeeet!....   And My Wife An I Want To Thank Everyone That Rolled By The Crib Today.   Thanks A Billion..
> *



Damn man I really wanted to come out but I had some family come out unexpected.

Hope to see ya next saturday for the ak raffle shoot.


HBD JUAN!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Happy b day juan.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Need to see if anyone who came to my party may inadvertently taken my camera, it was in a small blue case, it has pictures from my HI vacation and some heart medication pills that I need..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 5 2010, 03:28 AM~19242598
> *Need to see if anyone who came to my party may inadvertently taken my camera, it was in a small blue case, it has pictures from my HI vacation and some heart medication pills that I need..
> *


I hope u find your items homie. Thats why I dont have people over ny crib for that same reason sticky fingers people see something then they just take it. No sir no partys at my house never that. Good luck


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Say DFW LOWRIDER HOMIES I finally found my ace car 61 rag but I am short on some cash I am selling my 1994 Impala ss for $8,500 or best offer I have two pics of the car with stocks and rims will throw in both set of wheels. Anyone that wants to check the ride out pm to set a time and place to see the ride. No payment plans or layway plans homie really need the cash to get the rag if not I will need to touch my 401 k money again.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

1 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: Texas 61 Impala


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, 80 Eldog


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 5 2010, 01:28 AM~19242598
> *Need to see if anyone who came to my party may inadvertently taken my camera, it was in a small blue case, it has pictures from my HI vacation and some heart medication pills that I need..
> *


I hope you get your stuff back John who ever took it needs to return it!

Sup Bennie


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Good package deal 1965 impala rag and 1967 impala rag only for $9,000
OR the 65 rag for $6,000 and the 67 ss rag for $3,000 I have only two days to come up with this cash so hit me up and be ready to buy homies!


----------



## lowriviera (May 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 4 2010, 10:57 AM~19235450
> *yea i know bro it was mt friends nephew so that really sucked when i heard . HELLO FAMILY,FRIENDS AND ENEMIES I JUST WANT TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT IF WE COULD AS FRIENDS LET OUR KIDS KNOW THAT RACING ON THESE STREETS IS NOT FUN NOR A GOOD THING TO DO ! AN INNOCENT YOUNG BOY HAD TO DIE CUZ SOMEONE ELSE WANTED TO LOOK COOL RACING AND NOW HIS PARENTS WONT GET TO SEE HIM COME HOME FROM SCHOOL AGAIN! I AM NOT POINTING FINGERS BUT LETS HAVE THE TALK WITH OUR KIDS BECAUSE I KNOW I WOULD NOT WANT TO BE HIS PARENTS AND GET THAT RUDE AWAKENING ! IT LIKE THEY SAY ONLY THE GOOD DIE YOUNG AND THE LORD HAS TAKEN ONE GOOD ONE TO STAND BESIDE HIM NOW "ERIC" !! FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WANT TO RACE PLEASE TAKE IT TO THE TRACK WERE IT WILL BE WATCH BY A STAFF OF PROFESSIONALS AND TO HIS FAMILY FROM THE MARTINEZ FAMILY OUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS GO OUT TO HIS ! GOD BLESS AND STAY SAFE!  BIG GEORGE !!!
> *


My son goes to school at Tech. He had several friends witness the accident. Long talk about not racing. The family is in our prayers.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 5 2010, 09:52 AM~19243387
> *Good package deal 1965 impala rag and 1967 impala rag only for $9,000
> OR the 65 rag for $6,000 and the 67 ss rag for $3,000 I have only two days to come up with this cash so hit me up and be ready to buy homies!
> 
> ...


About the 65 rag it has the original motor still in the car Yes a big block 396 very good project to start have tons of extra parts for this car that will go with the deal so you dont have to look around for parts for this car will give all the parts for the 65


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, lowriviera, 80 Eldog


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

This pic is for turtle I heard your favorite year is a 1961 Impala this is your chance to buy one for a good price homie will sell one of my hardtops for $6,000 the one that I have started working on with a 350 motor in it with tons of extra parts homie. Make sure you bring your trailer and the cash so u can have a 61 in your backyard soon!


































So hit me up turtle also can u rent me out your trailer so I can pick up the rag 61 homie orale :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, SEISKUATRO,SS, 80 Eldog


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Didnt make it to Houston. Had too much fun last night :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Foros, GT passing thru


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 4 2010, 12:15 PM~19236769
> *Saturday will be cool :biggrin:
> *


HAD A BLAST ON THE ONE DAY ROAD TRIP! THANKS FOR DRIVING US UP THERE! HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE! EVEING THOUGH WE JUST FOUND OUT WE ARE JUST SOME OLD MAN :biggrin: THANKS AGAIN BLANCO AND ALEX


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 5 2010, 06:52 PM~19246985
> *HAD A BLAST ON THE ONE DAY ROAD TRIP! THANKS FOR DRIVING US UP THERE! HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE! EVEING THOUGH WE JUST FOUND OUT WE ARE JUST SOME OLD MAN :biggrin:  THANKS AGAIN BLANCO AND ALEX
> *


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2010, 11:29 AM~19244340
> *Didnt make it to Houston. Had too much fun last night :biggrin:
> *


U MISSED OUT ON TONS OF SWANGERS, LAMBO DOORS, AND DOORS FALLING ON THE GROUND AND A BUNCH OF KIDS! STILL HAD FUN  U SHOULD OF DID WHAT I DID I KEPT DRINKING UNTIL I MET UP WITH TX MASSACRE AT 3AM THEN JUST TOOK A LIL NAP ON THE WAY


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 5 2010, 06:55 PM~19247011
> *U MISSED OUT ON TONS OF SWANGERS, LAMBO DOORS, AND DOORS FALLING ON THE GROUND AND A BUNCH OF KIDS! STILL HAD FUN   U SHOULD OF DID WHAT I DID I KEPT DRINKING UNTIL I MET UP WITH TX MASSACRE AT 3AM THEN JUST TOOK A LIL NAP ON THE WAY
> *


We were pretty close to going backed out at the last minute


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 5 2010, 03:28 AM~19242598
> *Need to see if anyone who came to my party may inadvertently taken my camera, it was in a small blue case, it has pictures from my HI vacation and some heart medication pills that I need..
> *


Hope you get your stuff back big homie. Hopefully it was a mistake, if not its a shame you invite people to your house and they do that :nosad:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Did anybody go to the Los Padrenos show today? I wanted to but we had my nieces 1st bday party.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 5 2010, 08:26 PM~19247799
> *Did anybody go to the Los Padrenos show today? I wanted to but we had my nieces 1st bday party.
> *



sup chris..

Tell the fam thanks for comming out yesterday..

Let me know whats up with saturday.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 5 2010, 09:32 PM~19247856
> *sup chris..
> 
> Tell the fam thanks for comming out yesterday..
> ...


You know Im down for poppin off some shells :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

A friend wanted me to post for him, contact him direct if interested:

Tires: 5 sets – P155/80 R13’s 
Brand: Sigma Shadow made by Cooper Tire
Price: *$250* per set of 4 tires (CASH ONLY)
Contact: Juan 214.868.6670

Dallas & Ft. Worth, Texas area


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

ANYONE HAVE ANY66 IMPALA PARTS FOR SALE..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Dec 5 2010, 10:47 PM~19248555
> *ANYONE HAVE ANY66 IMPALA PARTS FOR SALE..
> *


WHAT U NEED HOMIE? BUMPERS, HEADLIGHTS,DOORS,GLASS i HAVE IT ALL HOMIE!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 5 2010, 08:42 PM~19247966
> *You know Im down for poppin off some shells :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *



yea that too...was up with the fight??


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Texas 61 Impala, chrisdizzle, SEISKUATRO,SS, 8t4mc


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 5 2010, 11:05 PM~19248740
> *yea that too...was up with the fight??
> *


What you thinkin of doin homie?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 5 2010, 10:10 PM~19248789
> *What you thinkin of doin homie?
> *


try bww if it dont go like last time then back to my place..kool?? what did you have in mind..??


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 5 2010, 11:14 PM~19248831
> *try bww  if it dont go like last time then back to my place..kool?? what did you have in mind..??
> *


that sounds good


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 5 2010, 10:17 PM~19248866
> *that sounds good
> *



All right ..so we need to get out there and shoot and get done early..


I guess i need to scoop up some more ammo for the glock.Your dad and I shoot alot of 9mm when were out.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, TheTexasGoldPlater


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 5 2010, 01:03 AM~19241756
> *Damn man I really wanted to come out but I had some family come out unexpected.
> 
> Hope to see ya next saturday for the ak raffle shoot.
> ...



Thats Cool Big Homie.. I'll Be There for Sure...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> Need to see if anyone who came to my party may inadvertently taken my camera, it was in a small blue case, it has pictures from my HI vacation and some heart medication pills that I need..
> 
> 
> 
> TTT


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 5 2010, 09:52 AM~19243387
> *Good package deal 1965 impala rag and 1967 impala rag only for $9,000
> OR the 65 rag for $6,000 and the 67 ss rag for $3,000 I have only two days to come up with this cash so hit me up and be ready to buy homies!
> 
> *


 :0 I'd Like Another 61 Rag Let Me Know... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 4 2010, 10:57 AM~19235450
> *yea i know bro it was mt friends nephew so that really sucked when i heard . HELLO FAMILY,FRIENDS AND ENEMIES I JUST WANT TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT IF WE COULD AS FRIENDS LET OUR KIDS KNOW THAT RACING ON THESE STREETS IS NOT FUN NOR A GOOD THING TO DO ! AN INNOCENT YOUNG BOY HAD TO DIE CUZ SOMEONE ELSE WANTED TO LOOK COOL RACING AND NOW HIS PARENTS WONT GET TO SEE HIM COME HOME FROM SCHOOL AGAIN! I AM NOT POINTING FINGERS BUT LETS HAVE THE TALK WITH OUR KIDS BECAUSE I KNOW I WOULD NOT WANT TO BE HIS PARENTS AND GET THAT RUDE AWAKENING ! IT LIKE THEY SAY ONLY THE GOOD DIE YOUNG AND THE LORD HAS TAKEN ONE GOOD ONE TO STAND BESIDE HIM NOW "ERIC" !! FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WANT TO RACE PLEASE TAKE IT TO THE TRACK WERE IT WILL BE WATCH BY A STAFF OF PROFESSIONALS AND TO HIS FAMILY FROM THE MARTINEZ FAMILY OUR PRAYERS AND THOUGHTS GO OUT TO HIS ! GOD BLESS AND STAY SAFE!  BIG GEORGE !!!
> *



:angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 5 2010, 01:29 PM~19244340
> *Didnt make it to Houston. Had too much fun last night :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 5 2010, 07:52 PM~19246985
> *HAD A BLAST ON THE ONE DAY ROAD TRIP! THANKS FOR DRIVING US UP THERE! HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE! EVEING THOUGH WE JUST FOUND OUT WE ARE JUST SOME OLD MAN :biggrin:  THANKS AGAIN BLANCO AND ALEX
> *



I Had A Good Time... Some Fine Hynas Out There...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 6 2010, 08:30 AM~19251372
> *I Had A Good Time... Some Fine Hynas Out There...
> *


x2


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 5 2010, 07:32 AM~19243332
> *Say DFW LOWRIDER HOMIES  I finally found my ace car 61 rag but I am short on some cash I am selling my 1994 Impala ss for $8,500 or best offer I have two pics of the car with stocks and rims will throw in both set of wheels. Anyone that wants to check the ride out pm to set a time and place to see the ride. No payment plans or layway plans homie really need the cash to get the rag if not I will need to touch my 401 k money again.
> 
> 
> ...


OH FUCKIN CUT IT OUT KING BENNY FOR CRYING OUT LOUD, CANT YOU EVER RESPOND OR POST WITHOUT ADDING SOMETHING EXTRA AT THE END IN REFFERENCE TO YOUR BALLERISM OR YOUR SO CALLED 401K. 
PLUS, THAT BUBBLE TOP U GOT U ASKING 6000 FOR TURTLE ***** THERES A CLEANER RUNNING DRIVING ONE ON CRAIGSLIST FOR 6000 :uh: :twak:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 6 2010, 07:18 AM~19251328
> *:0    I'd Like Another 61 Rag Let Me Know... :biggrin:
> *


HE LYIN AGAIN, IM FIXIN TO NAME THAT ***** SIMBA CUZ HE THE NEW LYIN KING :0 :0 :0


----------



## King_Benny (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Dec 6 2010, 09:44 AM~19251729
> *OH FUCKIN CUT IT OUT KING BENNY FOR CRYING OUT LOUD, CANT YOU EVER RESPOND OR POST WITHOUT ADDING SOMETHING EXTRA AT THE END IN REFFERENCE TO YOUR BALLERISM OR YOUR SO CALLED 401K.
> PLUS, THAT BUBBLE TOP U GOT U ASKING 6000 FOR TURTLE ***** THERES A CLEANER RUNNING DRIVING ONE ON CRAIGSLIST FOR 6000 :uh: :twak:
> *


Do not worry about me or my ranflas homie. I know what I am doing. Do not be mad because I run the norte and I can sell my whole collection and retire tomorrow. 



> HE LYIN AGAIN, IM FIXIN TO NAME THAT ***** SIMBA CUZ HE THE NEW LYIN KING :0 :0 :0
> [/quote
> What do you got guey? This is why I don't come on here :angry: Quit hatin! if you don't like the fact that I can buy you 3 times then do not post. Some one is always trying to act chingon. You have never even seen 6000 cash! Rata!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:|


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King_Benny_@Dec 6 2010, 11:37 AM~19252503
> *1961 Impala SS For Sale
> 1975 Impala 4 Door Rag
> 1986 Ford S10 Custom Rag
> ...


Fixed


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Dec 6 2010, 11:45 AM~19252576
> *Fixed
> *


LOL


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: juangotti, jvasquez, lolows, blanco, King_Benny
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> Do not worry about me or my ranflas homie. I know what I am doing. Do not be mad because I run the norte and I can sell my whole collection and retire tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

TTT for the FUNK


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 6 2010, 11:58 AM~19253180
> *i dont know who this is cus texasimpala says its not him so if i have to homie i will get with the moderator to get your ip address and find who you really are ? this shit needs to stop cuz we are all homies on here and if you run the norte then QUIT HIDING HOMIE cuz my name is BIG George and i have friends in low places too! :biggrin:  :biggrin: so quit trippin its all bullshit talk and just be cool and enjoy life correct!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

wat'z up for nu years.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Congrats to Bobby on winning 1st place Street at Magnificos and to Ernests' Boy with winning the tour Championship for Wego with his bike "Tempest" and also winning 1st at Magnificos! And Rollin Malo won BEST OF SHOW! And ROLLERZ ONLY WON CLUB OF THE YEAR for WEGO!


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

:0 :0 :0 
/v/J1oU9_hy3mA?fs
[/quote]


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 6 2010, 09:49 PM~19257533
> *Congrats to Bobby on winning 1st place Street at Magnificos and to Ernests' Boy with winning the tour Championship for Wego with his bike "Tempest" and also winning 1st at Magnificos! And Rollin Malo won BEST OF SHOW!  And ROLLERZ ONLY WON CLUB OF THE YEAR for WEGO!
> *


 :h5: PROPS :h5:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

My Monte Carlo


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 6 2010, 09:49 PM~19257533
> *Congrats to Bobby on winning 1st place Street at Magnificos and to Ernests' Boy with winning the tour Championship for Wego with his bike "Tempest" and also winning 1st at Magnificos! And Rollin Malo won BEST OF SHOW!  And ROLLERZ ONLY WON CLUB OF THE YEAR for WEGO!
> *


Congrats to ROlLLERZ on all their wins :thumbsup:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 2 2010, 11:35 PM~19224235
> *im good staying busy with the cars and now got to get ready for the holidays i saw that danny got down on the six3 it looks good bro. :thumbsup:
> *



yes he did.... thx


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

:0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 6 2010, 09:25 PM~19257982
> *My Monte Carlo
> 
> 
> ...



congrats bobby and to all that took somthing


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Top Cop Og


Sup Bob

Sup 8t4 Mc


Sup to all my Homies in Foros


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

5 Members: chrisdizzle, 80 Eldog, $Money Mike$, 8t4mc, TopCopOG

WHAT UP DAVE, MATT AND MIKE


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup $Mike$ Your ride looks bad ass Homie!

Congrats to all The Fort Worth RO Yall Rept It Homies! The rides looked Good out there!


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG George!_@Dec 6 2010, 10:58 AM~19253180
> *i dont know who this is cus texasimpala says its not him so if i have to homie i will get with the moderator to get your ip address and find who you really are ? this shit needs to stop cuz we are all homies on here and if you run the norte then QUIT HIDING HOMIE cuz my name is BIG George and i have friends in low places too! :biggrin:  :biggrin: so quit trippin its all bullshit talk and just be cool and enjoy life correct!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Homie George why you waste your time with this fool.... nothing but someone that hide behind screen names so let it go homie !!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 6 2010, 08:49 PM~19257533
> *Congrats to Bobby on winning 1st place Street at Magnificos and to Ernests' Boy with winning the tour Championship for Wego with his bike "Tempest" and also winning 1st at Magnificos! And Rollin Malo won BEST OF SHOW!  And ROLLERZ ONLY WON CLUB OF THE YEAR for WEGO!
> *


Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 6 2010, 08:49 PM~19258268
> *5 Members: chrisdizzle, 80 Eldog, $Money Mike$, 8t4mc, TopCopOG
> 
> WHAT UP DAVE, MATT AND MIKE
> *


Sup Chris how you doin Homie??


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 6 2010, 07:48 PM~19258260
> *Sup Top Cop Og
> Sup Bob
> 
> ...


wass up


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 6 2010, 10:54 PM~19258335
> *Sup Chris how you doin Homie??
> *


Chillin with da wife.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG+Dec 6 2010, 08:55 PM~19258345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heara there bro i got "Shadow" Andrew my lilest one right here actin bad he see's all these pics and gets mad at me cause my ride aint out yet.....


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 6 2010, 09:04 PM~19258453
> *Chillin with the Kids it was good seein ya at the Meeting Homie
> I heara there bro i got "Shadow" Andrew my lilest one right here actin bad he see's all these pics and gets mad at me cause my ride aint out yet.....
> *


what up 80 Eldog this is J-RAY


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sup everybody!!

matt

chris

topcop

Yea it was good to finally get to a meeting..Ill be at the next one.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 6 2010, 09:10 PM~19258541
> *what up 80 Eldog this is J-RAY
> *


Sup my Brotha,?? Long time no see Bro How you Been Bro?


See ya at the next meeting Dave


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, 817LoLo, 80 Eldog


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 6 2010, 10:25 PM~19257982
> *My Monte Carlo
> 
> 
> ...


 Congrats Homies


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Texas 61 Impala, juangotti, chrisdizzle, outlawcrewcab, 817LoLo


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe


Sup Juanito


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE+Dec 6 2010, 09:08 PM~19257747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on that R.O. Plaque Bobby


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Texas 61 Impala, squishy, juangotti, TheTexasGoldPlater, Loco 61, 80 Eldog


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 6 2010, 10:45 PM~19258992
> *Sup Joe
> Sup Juanito
> *


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> :0 :0 :0
> /v/J1oU9_hy3mA?fs


[/quote]
:0 I miss her already! :biggrin: Looking good homie!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Dec 6 2010, 10:28 PM~19258016-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks guys!



Good morning everybody!


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TopCopOG_@Dec 6 2010, 10:52 PM~19258318
> *Homie George why you waste your time with this fool.... nothing but someone that hide behind screen names so let it go homie !!!!
> *


yea you rite so what it do leonard? GOODTIMES MORNING TO ALL!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Macias it was good seein you at the meeting Homie


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 7 2010, 10:28 AM~19262139
> *Sup Macias it was good seein you at the meeting Homie
> *


hey matt, it was good seeing you too big homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 6 2010, 09:25 PM~19257982
> *Congrats on R.O. & the Regals/MC look clean.. :wave: :wave: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:*


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Anyone got some 14s for sale with tires?? I gotta homie looking for some!


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Big George


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 6 2010, 10:25 PM~19257982
> *My Monte Carlo
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: 
CLEAN AZZ RIDES HOMIES.. JUST MISSING RICK'S M.C.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 7 2010, 04:52 PM~19264610
> *  :thumbsup:
> CLEAN AZZ RIDES HOMIES.. JUST MISSING RICK'S M.C.
> *


Thx homie! Wish he woulda went but he had somethin else that came up. FTW Rollerz really had a nice setup this past weekend. 



Alex and Oscar.....Didnt u guys go? Shoulda hit me up while u was there.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone got some spindles for my 85 cutlass mine are bent need asap


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 7 2010, 05:14 PM~19265429
> *Thx homie! Wish he woulda went but he had somethin else that came up.  FTW Rollerz really had a nice setup this past weekend.
> Alex and Oscar.....Didnt u guys go? Shoulda hit me up while u was there.
> *


did not stay to long it was a hit an run :biggrin: but had a good time your call was looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 7 2010, 04:24 PM~19265535
> *did not stay to long it was a hit an run  :biggrin: but had a good time your call was looking good bro :thumbsup:
> *


LOL more like a hit...wait in three lines...... and run ... lol still a good time


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave: :wave:


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 6 2010, 09:49 PM~19259045
> *Sweet. Jr's ride looking good.
> *


thankz homie comin out clean n mean :biggrin:


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)

:0 I miss her already! :biggrin: Looking good homie!
[/quote]
thankz im keepin her clean homie :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 6 2010, 08:25 PM~19257982
> *My Monte Carlo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

> :0 I miss her already! :biggrin: Looking good homie!


thankz im keepin her clean homie :thumbsup:
[/quote]
WAT A DICK :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Foros...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2010, 06:45 AM~19270662
> *Good Morning Foros...
> *




Morning guy's!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 7 2010, 06:56 PM~19266375
> *LOL more like a hit...wait in three lines...... and run ... lol still a good time
> *


 :yessad: :banghead:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 8 2010, 09:48 AM~19271376
> *:yessad:  :banghead:
> *



got your trigger group :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Dec 8 2010, 08:38 AM~19270796
> *
> *


 :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT For tha Funk!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

btt suckas!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)

> thankz im keepin her clean homie :thumbsup:


WAT A DICK :0 :biggrin:
[/quote]
:dunno: :dunno: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

What up everybody.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 8 2010, 06:19 PM~19276667
> *
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Dec 8 2010, 08:29 PM~19276770
> *
> *



Had To Run By Tmoble An Get Another Phone..... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Texas 61 Impala, Loco 61, rollin64, ENOUGH SAID


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

chrisdizzle, Texas 61 Impala, Loco 61, rollin64, ENOUGH SAID

Whats up Alex. I think were going shooting saturday :machinegun: :guns: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 8 2010, 10:15 AM~19271580
> *got your trigger group :biggrin:
> *


hell yea :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 7 2010, 01:52 PM~19264610
> *  :thumbsup:
> CLEAN AZZ RIDES HOMIES.. JUST MISSING RICK'S M.C.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 8 2010, 06:32 PM~19276807
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: Texas 61 Impala, Loco 61, rollin64, ENOUGH SAID
> *


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

going up!!

Morning everybody..


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

morning!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 8 2010, 08:38 PM~19278309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dude, someones trying to steal your ride :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Good Morning Ft Worth it's another day more Toy drives this weekend both in Ft Worth and Cleburne, who going to the Cleburne one Saturday*


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 9 2010, 10:03 AM~19281983
> *Good Morning Ft Worth it's another day more Toy drives this weekend both in Ft Worth and Cleburne, who going to the Cleburne one Saturday
> 
> *



I'll Be Rolling down There... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 9 2010, 09:21 AM~19281804
> *dude, someones trying to steal your ride :biggrin:
> *


Lol!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT For Tha Funk! :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Cutlass fixed!!!! Going to roll north side tonight


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Took The Ace On I35 Today... :biggrin: Seems To Be Rolling Pretty Good.. :boink:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2010, 08:06 PM~19287802
> *Took The Ace On I35 Today... :biggrin:  Seems To Be Rolling Pretty Good.. :boink:
> *


Its was good to see u rollin the 61 Alex that's one bad ride


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2010, 09:06 PM~19287802
> *Took The Ace On I35 Today... :biggrin:  Seems To Be Rolling Pretty Good.. :boink:
> *


Must be nice!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2010, 10:06 PM~19287802
> *Took The Ace On I35 Today... :biggrin:  Seems To Be Rolling Pretty Good.. :boink:
> *


Congrats Loco! I didn't know that you had it out already!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64+Dec 9 2010, 10:23 PM~19288013-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brothers... You Guys Have Some Badass Rides To....


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2010, 10:06 PM~19287802
> *Took The Ace On I35 Today... :biggrin:  Seems To Be Rolling Pretty Good.. :boink:
> *


You know the rule Pics or it didnt happen......


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn it feels good to be a gangsta. Rolled to north side in the cutlass. 3 wheeled around a guy at a gasstaion in a mini truck. He though he was cool laying out.  Then his jaw droped as we 3 wheeled around him. All in all GREAT night


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 9 2010, 11:32 PM~19288696
> *Damn it feels good to be a gangsta. Rolled to north side in the cutlass. 3 wheeled around a guy at a gasstaion in a mini truck. He though he was cool laying out.  Then his jaw droped as we 3 wheeled around him. All in all GREAT night
> *


 :roflmao: next time record that shit :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I use to be the other guy say big deal u got 13"s and u can pick one up of the ground. I'm laying door on 22"s. Lol.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle+Dec 9 2010, 11:25 PM~19288631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: Tgif


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 10 2010, 07:24 AM~19290671
> *:biggrin: Tgif
> *


 :biggrin: Good Morning Everybody... :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

MORNING FOROS!!  



> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2010, 10:06 PM~19287802
> *Took The Ace On I35 Today... :biggrin:  Seems To Be Rolling Pretty Good.. :boink:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG+Dec 9 2010, 08:03 AM~19281983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great what time ?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

* SUPPORT THIS EVENT HOMIES*


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 9 2010, 11:55 PM~19288957
> *I use to be the other guy say big deal u got 13"s and u can pick one up of the ground.  I'm laying door on 22"s. Lol.
> *


LMAO!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2010, 10:06 PM~19287802
> *Took The Ace On I35 Today... :biggrin:  Seems To Be Rolling Pretty Good.. :boink:
> *


Cool homie run it through my block sometime so I can check it out!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*14X7 
$500
3 TIRES ALOT OF TREAD .. AND ONE TIRE HAS SOME WEAR ON IT*


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2010, 09:06 PM~19287802
> *Took The Ace On I35 Today... :biggrin:  Seems To Be Rolling Pretty Good.. :boink:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 10 2010, 08:56 AM~19291254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2010, 10:06 PM~19287802
> *Took The Ace On I35 Today... :biggrin:  Seems To Be Rolling Pretty Good.. :boink:
> *



I need to give it my approval too...what time should I stop by so we can go test drive it?! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 9 2010, 09:06 PM~19287802
> *Took The Ace On I35 Today... :biggrin:  Seems To Be Rolling Pretty Good.. :boink:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

PURO GOODTIMES DFW!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Selling my 72's. No adapter no ko. Good for a daily. :happysad:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Dec 10 2010, 08:26 PM~19296333
> *Selling my 72's. Good for a daily.  :happysad:
> *


how much bro?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Dec 10 2010, 06:40 PM~19296475
> *how much bro?
> *


X2


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TeXaS_ReGaL_85_@Dec 10 2010, 07:40 PM~19296475
> *how much bro?
> *


Im asking $500 obo. NO adapter. No Ko's


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 10 2010, 07:56 AM~19291254
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HEY!!!!! get them tires off the LAc!!!!!! j/k big bro :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:420:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

good morning to all the homies


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats up FORITOS


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 11 2010, 03:20 PM~19301679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5: ....... :thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 11 2010, 02:20 PM~19301679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sweet ride


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BTW David took that pic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 11 2010, 03:20 PM~19301679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: 

*It was Kool Going To the Range This Morning Good To See Dave Ur Wife, Chris Ur Pops... Oscar's AK Is One Bad Boy *:happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 11 2010, 04:06 PM~19302123
> *:cheesy:
> 
> It was Kool Going To the Range This Morning Good To See Dave Ur Wife, Chris Ur Pops... Oscar's AK Is One Bad Boy :happysad:
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti, 1regio3, 81.7.TX.

CALL ME 

817-349-5249


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 11 2010, 03:20 PM~19301679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


61 be looking sleek alex, that placa looks firme!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*ANYONE CRUISING TONIGHT??*


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 11 2010, 03:06 PM~19302123
> *:cheesy:
> 
> It was Kool Going To the Range This Morning Good To See Dave Ur Wife, Chris Ur Pops... Oscar's AK Is One Bad Boy :happysad:
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Homies


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Loco61! You is famous!!!!


Congrats on all you guys makin it in the pages of LRM


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 11 2010, 09:47 PM~19304519
> *Hey Loco61! You is famous!!!!
> Congrats on all you guys makin it in the pages of LRM
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 11 2010, 03:20 PM~19301679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sweet!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 11 2010, 05:06 PM~19302123
> *:cheesy:
> 
> It was Kool Going To the Range This Morning Good To See Dave Ur Wife, Chris Ur Pops... Oscar's AK Is One Bad Boy :happysad:
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 11 2010, 11:47 PM~19304519
> *Hey Loco61! You is famous!!!!
> Congrats on all you guys makin it in the pages of LRM
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 11 2010, 09:47 PM~19304519
> *Hey Loco61! You is famous!!!!
> Congrats on all you guys makin it in the pages of LRM
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Dec 12 2010, 02:50 AM~19305804
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*WE READY!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 10 2010, 06:24 AM~19290803
> *
> SUPPORT THIS EVENT HOMIES
> *



Orale Homies (Majestics DFW)
I can’t make today Toy Drive been here at the hospital at Harris Methodist fort worth southwest off Bryant Irving.. my daughters kidney’s are not functioning normal and she only 23 , so they have her in ICU…. Until she can be sable

Please keep us in prayer

Leonard
TECHNIQUES DFW TEXAS CC.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@Dec 10 2010, 06:28 AM~19290812
> *Support the MAJESTICES DFW today at there 5th Anuual Toy Drive !!!!!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 12 2010, 10:17 AM~19306365
> *Orale Homies (Majestics DFW)
> I can’t make today Toy Drive been here at the hospital at Harris Methodist fort worth southwest off Bryant Irving.. my daughters kidney’s are not functioning normal and she only 23 ,  so they have her in ICU…. Until she can be sable
> 
> ...



Sorry To Hear About Your Daughter Leonard... My Prayers Go Out To Her.. :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 11 2010, 11:47 PM~19304519
> *Hey Loco61! You is famous!!!!
> Congrats on all you guys makin it in the pages of LRM
> 
> ...



Thanks Fellas... Sweet...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 11 2010, 03:20 PM~19301679
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice now start on the rag Alex!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 11 2010, 10:11 PM~19304316
> *Thanks Homies
> *


lookin good homie


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Might be too early, but anyone here of anything as far as entertainment/happenings going on in Ft Worth for Super Bowl weekend?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Dec 12 2010, 11:16 AM~19306575
> *Might be too early, but anyone here of anything as far as entertainment/happenings going on in Ft Worth for Super Bowl weekend?
> *


Fort worth is hosting the afc so downtown will be packed!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: 




> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 11 2010, 05:06 PM~19302123-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 x2


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 12 2010, 10:17 AM~19306365
> *Orale Homies (Majestics DFW)
> I can’t make today Toy Drive been here at the hospital at Harris Methodist fort worth southwest off Bryant Irving.. my daughters kidney’s are not functioning normal and she only 23 ,  so they have her in ICU…. Until she can be sable
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that. Our prayers go out to your daughter.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: $Money Mike$, rbruce, Elpintor


Qvo Danny! What you doin today? If you at the house I'll roll by for a bit. I have to go into work early today. Wont be able to make the toy drive.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 12 2010, 10:17 AM~19306365
> *Orale Homies (Majestics DFW)
> I can’t make today Toy Drive been here at the hospital at Harris Methodist fort worth southwest off Bryant Irving.. my daughters kidney’s are not functioning normal and she only 23 ,  so they have her in ICU…. Until she can be sable
> 
> ...



Sorry to here that Leonard....your family is in ower prayers and wish you all the best.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 12 2010, 01:01 PM~19307113
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: $Money Mike$, rbruce, Elpintor
> Qvo Danny! What you doin today? If you at the house I'll roll by for a bit. I have to go into work early today. Wont be able to make the toy drive.
> *


Simon I'll be here... stop by.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 12 2010, 01:05 PM~19307141
> *Simon I'll be here... stop by.
> *


Kool. Im gettin ready for work now. Ill text you when im on my way.


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

our prayers are with u leonard and your family


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 81 cutdog_@Dec 12 2010, 01:45 PM~19308112
> *our prayers are with u leonard and your family
> *


x2


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81 cutdog_@Dec 12 2010, 02:45 PM~19308112
> *our prayers are with u leonard and your family
> *


X2


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81 cutdog_@Dec 12 2010, 03:45 PM~19308112
> *our prayers are with u leonard and your family
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 12 2010, 10:03 AM~19306795
> *Fort worth is hosting the afc so downtown will be packed!
> *


CRAZY PACKED THE AFC TEAM WILL BE STAYING AT THE OMNI HOTEL.... ESPN WILL HAVE BOOTHS ON MAIN STREET..... FWPD WILL BE DIVIDED IN TEAMS AROUND DOWNTOWN.... DOWNTOWN IS EXPECTING TO BE INSANE WITH CROWDS.... SOME FOLKS THAT HAVE APTS DOWNTOWN ARE EVEN RENTING THIER ROOMS OUT FOR LIKE 5GS A NIGHT.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 12 2010, 04:14 PM~19308771
> *CRAZY PACKED THE AFC TEAM WILL BE STAYING AT THE OMNI HOTEL.... ESPN WILL HAVE BOOTHS ON MAIN STREET..... FWPD WILL BE DIVIDED IN TEAMS AROUND DOWNTOWN.... DOWNTOWN IS EXPECTING TO BE INSANE WITH CROWDS.... SOME FOLKS THAT HAVE APTS DOWNTOWN ARE EVEN RENTING THIER ROOMS OUT FOR LIKE 5GS A NIGHT.
> *


 :0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, 214monte

Wats up Jr how's that bad ass Monte comin along


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 12 2010, 05:14 PM~19308771
> *CRAZY PACKED THE AFC TEAM WILL BE STAYING AT THE OMNI HOTEL.... ESPN WILL HAVE BOOTHS ON MAIN STREET..... FWPD WILL BE DIVIDED IN TEAMS AROUND DOWNTOWN.... DOWNTOWN IS EXPECTING TO BE INSANE WITH CROWDS.... SOME FOLKS THAT HAVE APTS DOWNTOWN ARE EVEN RENTING THIER ROOMS OUT FOR LIKE 5GS A NIGHT.
> *



So are we cruisin on satrday nite prior to the game or are we jus goin to party?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 12 2010, 05:14 PM~19308771
> *CRAZY PACKED THE AFC TEAM WILL BE STAYING AT THE OMNI HOTEL.... ESPN WILL HAVE BOOTHS ON MAIN STREET..... FWPD WILL BE DIVIDED IN TEAMS AROUND DOWNTOWN.... DOWNTOWN IS EXPECTING TO BE INSANE WITH CROWDS.... SOME FOLKS THAT HAVE APTS DOWNTOWN ARE EVEN RENTING THIER ROOMS OUT FOR LIKE 5GS A NIGHT.
> *


*ooooH I Have A House 1 Minute From DTown.... Wonder What I Can Get For That Weekend :0 






Good To See Everybody At The Majestics Toy Drive... There Will Be alot Of Happy Kids.... 


I Also Want To Thank Everyone That Made It Out To Cleburne To The Los Padrinos Toy Drive Yesterday.....  *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, 817PETE


Sup Petster...?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

blanco, Loco 61, artisticdream63, 817PETE
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 12 2010, 10:03 PM~19310798
> *blanco, Loco 61, artisticdream63, 817PETE
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :run:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I missed yesterday


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT for the 817


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CONGRATS ALEX AND ALL THE DFW CARS THAT MADE IT IN THE NEW MAGAZINE!


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2010, 09:00 PM~19310761
> *ooooH I Have A House 1 Minute From DTown.... Wonder What I Can Get For That Weekend  :0
> Good To See Everybody At The Majestics Toy Drive...  There Will Be alot Of Happy Kids....
> I Also Want To Thank Everyone That Made It Out To Cleburne To The Los Padrinos Toy Drive Yesterday.....
> *


X817 WANNA THANK EVERYBODY THAT MADE IT OUT TO THE TOY DRIVE ON BEHALF OF ALL THE MAJESTICS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2010, 09:00 PM~19310761
> *ooooH I Have A House 1 Minute From DTown.... Wonder What I Can Get For That Weekend  :0
> Good To See Everybody At The Majestics Toy Drive...  There Will Be alot Of Happy Kids....
> I Also Want To Thank Everyone That Made It Out To Cleburne To The Los Padrinos Toy Drive Yesterday.....
> *



Alex did I hear u say party at your house superbowl weekend


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 12 2010, 09:40 PM~19311175
> *Alex did I hear u say party at your house superbowl weekend
> *


ITS BIG ENOUGH TO ACCOMODATE :biggrin: SUP JOE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres A Cool Ride From The HTown Show...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew BIGRUBE welcome to the 817 topic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Dec 12 2010, 10:38 PM~19311154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2010, 09:41 PM~19311181
> *ITS BIG ENOUGH TO ACCOMODATE :biggrin:  SUP JOE
> *


Wat it dew Skim did Juice call u about that frame


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 12 2010, 09:44 PM~19311212
> *Wat it dew Skim did Juice call u about that frame
> *


SOMEONE DID EARLIER TONIGHT FROM FT WORTH BUT HIS NAME WASNT JUICE :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

7 Members: ENOUGH SAID, ShakeRoks, SEISKUATRO,SS, Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater, Skim, BIGRUBE644

Any pics from the toy drive


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

whats up alex the impala looking good homie and thanks to everyone that made it to the toy drive alot of kids will have a happy christmas 

MAJESTICS DFW


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 12 2010, 09:46 PM~19311243
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 7 Members: ENOUGH SAID, ShakeRoks, SEISKUATRO,SS, Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater, Skim, BIGRUBE644
> ...


X2. I HAD TO WORK SO IM WAITING ON PICS MY DAMN SELF


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 12 2010, 08:42 PM~19311191
> *Wat it dew BIGRUBE welcome to the 817 topic
> *


gracias perrito for the love... just stopinn thru to show some love to ftw... much love and respects to all you dft riders....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 12 2010, 09:46 PM~19311245
> *whats up alex the impala looking good homie and thanks to everyone that made it to the toy drive alot of kids will have a happy christmas
> 
> MAJESTICS DFW
> *


POST PICS BROTHER


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2010, 08:47 PM~19311255
> *X2. I HAD TO WORK SO IM WAITING ON PICS MY DAMN SELF
> *


what up skim


----------



## BIGRUBE644 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2010, 08:46 PM~19311238
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun:    :0
> 
> 
> ...


waachaaa.. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :thumbsup:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 12 2010, 08:46 PM~19311243
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 7 Members: ENOUGH SAID, ShakeRoks, SEISKUATRO,SS, Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater, Skim, BIGRUBE644
> ...


YES SIR WILL UP LOAD IN A FEW :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

where is the pics from the toy drive?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 12 2010, 09:45 PM~19311232
> *SOMEONE DID EARLIER TONIGHT FROM FT WORTH BUT HIS NAME WASNT JUICE :0
> *


Hugo?


----------



## ljlow82 (Sep 16, 2009)

sup all just wanted to stop by TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

There where 2 rides that really grabed me. Alex's 61 makes me want one. And the one with the 409. Never really saw it. But LOVED the sound


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ljlow82_@Dec 12 2010, 09:52 PM~19311319
> *sup all just wanted to stop by TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Wats GOOD Larry thanks for stoppin by


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Dec 12 2010, 09:48 PM~19311276
> *what up skim
> *


WHAT UP BIG RUBE, HOW YOU DOIN HOMIE. I'LL SEE YOU CHUUCH AND MARIO ON NEW YEARS :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 12 2010, 09:52 PM~19311324
> *There where 2 rides that really grabed me.  Alex's 61 makes me want one. And the one with the 409. Never really saw it. But LOVED the sound
> *


THATS BRIANS 62 BUBBLE TOP


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater+Dec 12 2010, 10:46 PM~19311245-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 12 2010, 10:52 PM~19311324
> *There where 2 rides that really grabed me.  Alex's 61 makes me want one. And the one with the 409. Never really saw it. But LOVED the sound
> *



Thanks Big Homie... Yeah Brian Has One Bad 62...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, TheTexasGoldPlater, outlawcrewcab

You Had A Mean Lock Up... That Was A High Three Wheel ....


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks going to work on bigger 3 wheel. Going up to 20"s in rear


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 12 2010, 10:21 PM~19311663
> *Thanks going to work on bigger 3 wheel. Going up to 20"s in rear
> *


cutty is nice. real clean.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY GEORGE*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 13 2010, 10:55 AM~19314264
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Happy BDay George...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 12 2010, 11:21 PM~19311663
> *Thanks going to work on bigger 3 wheel. Going up to 20"s in rear*



:wow:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEARS from the United Lowrider Council Ft Worth / Tarrant County / Dallas Cnty


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2010, 01:31 AM~19312894
> *cutty is nice.  real clean.
> *


thanks


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 13 2010, 12:36 PM~19314801
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEARS from the United Lowrider Council Ft Worth / Tarrant County / Dallas Cnty
> *


 I will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday George!



Nice Cutty Outlaw!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2010, 12:48 PM~19314862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 Added to the X-Mas list!!  

I will be at this weeks meeting! :happysad:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2010, 08:32 AM~19306436
> *Sorry To Hear About Your Daughter Leonard... My Prayers Go Out To Her.. :angel:
> *



Thanks Alex :yessad:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 12 2010, 10:17 AM~19306365
> *Orale Homies (Majestics DFW)
> I can’t make today Toy Drive been here at the hospital at Harris Methodist fort worth southwest off Bryant Irving.. my daughters kidney’s are not functioning normal and she only 23 ,  so they have her in ICU…. Until she can be sable
> 
> ...


im praying for her to get well... :angel:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

We had a great toy drive Sunday, thanks to the Majestics, this was thier 5th annual toy drive.. We had many of the car clubs come out and support this event.
We collected about 350 toys that will be going to NICA org.. Where's the pic's, I wasn't able to take any since my camera took off after my Christmas party..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: BIG George!, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, Texas 61 Impala, chevythang


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up homies !


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 12 2010, 09:41 PM~19311182
> *Heres A Cool Ride From The HTown Show...
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, Loco 61


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 13 2010, 05:21 PM~19316671
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Sweet Pics David,,, Looks Bad Ass.. :cheesy: 




Test Fittin The Skirts


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 13 2010, 08:49 PM~19319531
> *Sweet Pics David,,, Looks Bad Ass.. :cheesy:
> Test Fittin The Skirts
> 
> ...


looking good loco..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Dec 13 2010, 10:52 PM~19319567
> *looking good loco..
> *



Thanks Homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 13 2010, 12:36 PM~19314801
> *MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEARS from the United Lowrider Council Ft Worth / Tarrant County / Dallas Cnty
> *


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 13 2010, 09:55 PM~19319632
> *Thanks Homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2010, 12:48 PM~19314862
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 13 2010, 09:55 PM~19319632
> *Thanks Homie
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Dec 13 2010, 10:58 PM~19319666
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Cant Wait To See Your 59 out Rollin Next To Us.......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Dec 13 2010, 10:59 PM~19319692
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> *



Sup Jesse How you Been Big Homie?


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 13 2010, 08:55 PM~19319632
> *Thanks Homie
> 
> 
> ...


i gotta give credit where credit it's due, have fun with it..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Dec 13 2010, 11:04 PM~19319748
> *i gotta give credit where credit it's due, have fun with it..
> *


  





Heres A Pic From Our Trip To Houston :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone have a cutty or regal with a v6? I need to see what the power steering brackets look like


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 13 2010, 11:10 PM~19319813
> *Anyone have a cutty or regal with a v6?  I need to see what the power steering brackets look like
> *


Juans Cutlass has a V6pack welcome to stop by and look.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 13 2010, 11:10 PM~19319813
> *Anyone have a cutty or regal with a v6?  I need to see what the power steering brackets look like
> *



hope This Helps


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Alex :wave: Good to see you are already driving your 61. Thanx for helping move the truck.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks. That helps. I have not seen one like that yet. At the junk yards the motors already out. So hard to tell what motor was in them. But I bought one. Must be from v8. Cuz it looks diffrent. And don't fit


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Dec 13 2010, 11:19 PM~19319910-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Prob. OutLaw..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chrisdizzle, Loco 61

WHATS UP ALEX. CARS LOOKIN SICK HOMIE.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 13 2010, 12:23 PM~19315082
> *:0 Added to the X-Mas list!!
> 
> I will be at this weeks meeting!  :happysad:
> *


I bought it :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: chrisdizzle, project 79, Elpintor, juangotti

Sup Danny? Stayin buzzy. Sup juan.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 13 2010, 10:12 PM~19319834
> *Juans Cutlass has a V6pack welcome to stop by and look.
> *


what he said :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 13 2010, 10:35 PM~19320062
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: chrisdizzle, project 79, Elpintor, juangotti
> 
> ...


gentlemen.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 13 2010, 11:12 PM~19319834
> *Juans Cutlass has a V6pack welcome to stop by and look.
> *


think Juan will miss his power steering pump?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 13 2010, 11:35 PM~19320062
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: chrisdizzle, project 79, Elpintor, juangotti
> 
> ...


Sup Chris and Juan... Yes I have been busy want to start with a clean slate for next year so I'm trying to finish everything I started. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 13 2010, 10:49 PM~19320223
> *Sup Chris and Juan... Yes I have been busy want to start with a clean slate for next year so I'm trying to finish everything I started. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 thats bold


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 13 2010, 11:46 PM~19320189
> *think Juan will miss his power steering pump?
> *


 :dunno: don't know and dont want to find out......I think he is online shhhh :happysad:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 13 2010, 11:50 PM~19320235
> *:0  thats bold
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 13 2010, 10:46 PM~19320189
> *think Juan will miss his power steering pump?
> *


  








Bad ass cutty man. tell you the truth I didnt like it at first :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 13 2010, 11:31 PM~19320025
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: chrisdizzle, Loco 61
> 
> ...


Thanks Chris...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 13 2010, 09:49 PM~19319531
> *Sweet Pics David,,, Looks Bad Ass.. :cheesy:
> Test Fittin The Skirts
> 
> ...


looks good with the skirts!


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

[Test Fittin The Skirts


















[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 13 2010, 11:06 PM~19319768
> *
> Heres A Pic From Our Trip To Houston :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Nice pic homie!  You always happy chris!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> [Test Fittin The Skirts


:thumbsup:
[/quote]

El bubble top se mira a toda madre Alex!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, Forgiven 63, DOUGHBOY940


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 13 2010, 10:06 PM~19319768
> *
> Heres A Pic From Our Trip To Houston :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: Johnny's like "gimme some candy fool"! :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Dec 14 2010, 08:06 AM~19322697
> *:wow: Johnny's like "gimme some candy fool"!  :roflmao:
> *


They were all clowning my candy saying it was gay but then they try it and liked it.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 11 2010, 10:47 PM~19304519
> *Hey Loco61! You is famous!!!!
> Congrats on all you guys makin it in the pages of LRM
> 
> ...


What issue is this? I just got Januarys and it has two centerfolds! :dunno:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle+Dec 14 2010, 08:22 PM~19327061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's on February issue


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 14 2010, 07:39 PM~19327228
> *
> It's on February issue
> *


So they sent me a busted up back order?  :ugh: :roflmao:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> [Test Fittin The Skirts


:thumbsup:
[/quote]


bad mothafucka!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Dec 14 2010, 06:33 PM~19326197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 14 2010, 08:39 PM~19327228
> *Sup Chris
> It's on February issue
> *


Chillin, Fixin to shave my head.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 14 2010, 08:24 PM~19327765
> *Someone Wanted Your Jurky...:ugh:
> *


 :0 :happysad: :uh: baahaha :roflmao:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Who was it Sunday that's was taking pics? The guy had me stand next to my car for a pic Wanted to see the pics from toy drive


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 14 2010, 07:24 PM~19327765
> *Someone Wanted Your Jurky...:ugh:
> *


I know it was not those mean girls that were behind us in line.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 14 2010, 08:27 PM~19327804
> *Chillin, Fixin to shave my head.
> *



white supremisist


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 14 2010, 11:49 PM~19329207
> *white supremisist
> *



Wishing you all a white Christmas


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 13 2010, 09:49 PM~19319531
> *Sweet Pics David,,, Looks Bad Ass.. :cheesy:
> Test Fittin The Skirts
> 
> ...


Looks super good!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 14 2010, 11:10 PM~19329448
> *Wishing you all a white Christmas
> 
> 
> ...


lmao


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Dec 14 2010, 11:25 PM~19328936-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Ramiro..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 15 2010, 12:10 AM~19329448
> *Wishing you all a white Christmas
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO!!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 14 2010, 11:10 PM~19329448
> *Wishing you all a white Christmas
> 
> 
> ...


nothing like spreading the joy of christmas. :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 14 2010, 09:38 AM~19322554
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, Forgiven 63, DOUGHBOY940
> *



:happysad: Im _not_ KING BENNY


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 14 2010, 11:49 PM~19329207


hey dave u remember this car... :0


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala+Dec 15 2010, 09:08 AM~19331913-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mother fuck!! bare with me as I knock my self the fuck out...what the fuck was I thinking getting rid of that.


Thanks for that pic


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 13 2010, 08:49 PM~19319531
> *Sweet Pics David,,, Looks Bad Ass.. :cheesy:
> Test Fittin The Skirts
> 
> ...



Nice Alex


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

New toy that I have to work with this up coming year, all the way from Cali my homie hooked me up coming this way dam took a year to get this bitch over here ..lol


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 15 2010, 04:25 PM~19334816
> *
> New toy that I have to work with this up coming year, all the way from Cali my homie hooked me up coming this way dam took a year to get this bitch over here ..lol
> *


 :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> hey dave u remember this car... :0


Mother fuck!! bare with me as I knock my self the fuck out...what the fuck was I thinking getting rid of that.
Thanks for that pic
[/quote]
:banghead:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

he's some pics from Sat. sorry david it came out blurry


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Dec 15 2010, 03:46 PM~19335502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Any more pics?.. 61 looking badass Alex!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 15 2010, 12:10 AM~19329448
> *Wishing you all a white Christmas
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORT WORTH C.C.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> Wishing you all a white Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

gotta chromed rear sway bar for sale fits a g-body 80 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

We had a great toy drive Sunday, thanks to the Majestics, this was thier 5th annual toy drive.. We had many of the car clubs come out and support this event.
We collected about 350 toys that will be going to NICA org.. Where's the pic's, I wasn't able to take any since my camera took off after my Christmas party..
[/quote]
Here's a few pic's I took delivering the toys to NICA.. They were very grateful for the toys, they had given away toys to over 300 families the week before and were getting ready for this weekend, thier shelves were pretty bare until the ULC arrived with over 350 toys to restock their shelves. I would like to ask everyone who comes to this weeks meeting bring a cannned food item or macaroni n cheese or romain nudles.. They were running short on food items as well..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-+Dec 15 2010, 11:37 PM~19338752-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 15 2010, 04:25 PM~19334816
> *
> New toy that I have to work with this up coming year, all the way from Cali my homie hooked me up coming this way dam took a year to get this bitch over here ..lol
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ttt for the funk...Good afternoone to all!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

You still looking for old school plaque finally caught up I can draw o e up tomorrow for ya


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Ol'Skool antena balls given away by Unical Oil (Gas stations).. I got a new set.. LOL


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 16 2010, 12:58 PM~19343559
> *You still looking for old school plaque finally caught up I can draw o e up tomorrow for ya
> *


sir yes sir.

over


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 15 2010, 09:37 PM~19338752
> *FORT WORTH C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice IMPALAS !


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Does anyone know Eric Ochoa, my daughter-in-law want to know, she heard he died..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 15 2010, 11:37 PM~19338752
> *FORT WORTH C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


Fort Worth c.c. Lookin nice. :worship:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> MERRY CHRISTMAS and a HAPPY NEW YEARS from the United Lowrider Council Ft Worth / Tarrant County / Dallas Cnty
> TTT


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Dec 15 2010, 10:37 PM~19338752
> *FORT WORTH C.C.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 3 2010, 02:58 PM~19229256
> *anyone want to buy a little chihuahua??? its a female dont know how old she is...if interested hit me up with offers trying to get at least 100 OBO
> 
> 
> ...


*Is these killer still availabel Germain?*








hno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 16 2010, 10:46 PM~19347824
> *Is these killer still availabel Germain?
> 
> 
> ...



My Dog Penut Is Looking For Some FRESH Meat... :cheesy:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2010, 10:51 PM~19347871
> *My Dog Penut Is Looking For Some FRESH Meat... :cheesy:
> *


SAS ya esta, looks like jail bait for him though. :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 16 2010, 10:52 PM~19347887
> *SAS ya esta, looks like jail bait for him though. :happysad:
> *



Dont Think They'll Lock Him Up For Getting Some Young Stuff... :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2010, 10:56 PM~19347932
> *Dont Think They'll Lock Him Up For Getting Some Young Stuff... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 16 2010, 02:12 PM~19344081
> *Ol'Skool antena balls given away by Unical Oil (Gas stations).. I got a new set.. LOL
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :wow: you just can't be showing your balls on the Internet! :happysad: :roflmao:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Dec 16 2010, 08:55 PM~19347409
> *Looking good bro!! :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 16 2010, 10:46 PM~19347824
> *Is these killer still availabel Germain?
> 
> 
> ...


let me check to see if she still alive, shes been out in the cold all this days :0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking for some 28's for a escalade truck if anyone has some for sale new or used


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 16 2010, 11:09 PM~19348066
> *let me check to see if she still alive, shes been out in the cold all this days  :0
> *


te sales... price just dropped like the temp outside. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 16 2010, 05:39 PM~19346738
> *Does anyone know Eric Ochoa, my daughter-in-law want to know, she heard he died..
> *


YEA I KNEW ERIC HE WAS GOOD PEEPS, HE PASSED AWAY ON MONDAY. I WENT TO HIS ROSERY TONIGHT TO PAY MY RESPECTS.
HERE IS THE LINK TO SIGN HIS GUEST BOOK
http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/dfw/obitu...45078&fhid=4250


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup too all my Dogs in the 817 Sorry my phone got stole and cant get on.... Is there a ULC meeting tomarrow?????? I need to get some shit stright????????


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 16 2010, 11:20 PM~19348183
> *Sup too all my Dogs in the 817 Sorry my phone got stole and cant get on.... Is there a ULC meeting tomarrow?????? I need to get some shit stright????????
> *


Q-vole...No wonder we haven't heard from ya. You doing OK homie?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 16 2010, 08:20 PM~19348183
> *Sup too all my Dogs in the 817 Sorry my phone got stole and cant get on.... Is there a ULC meeting tomarrow?????? I need to get some shit stright????????
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 16 2010, 11:20 PM~19348183
> *Sup too all my Dogs in the 817 Sorry my phone got stole and cant get on.... Is there a ULC meeting tomarrow?????? I need to get some shit stright????????
> *


 :sprint:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 16 2010, 09:24 PM~19348231
> *Q-vole...No wonder we haven't heard from ya. You doing OK homie?
> *


I have been good bro just working on my Life.... I need to get alot of shit stright bro Danny your like my Brother.... I wish i had yo ## so i could call you bro the Dog has been through alot of BS....

Danny ill see you at the meeting brother!

I love all my Homies from the 817 but iv been hearin alot of BS THAT NEEEDS TO STOP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 16 2010, 11:24 PM~19348231
> *Q-vole...No wonder we haven't heard from ya. You doing OK homie?
> *


te la doy bro, shes just gonna need the parvo shot put on again becauze i tried doing it and it went in one side of the skin and out the other..i messed up, they only like 7 bucks at russell feed store!!! so call me when u ready to pick her up!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Loco 61, fortworthmex, 1regio3, juangotti, Texas Massacre, Elpintor


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2010, 11:36 PM~19348352
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Loco 61, fortworthmex, 1regio3, juangotti, Texas Massacre, Elpintor
> *


full house


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 16 2010, 11:35 PM~19348341
> *I have been good bro just working on my Life.... I need to get alot of shit stright bro Danny your like my Brother.... I wish i had yo ## so i could call you bro the Dog has been through alot of BS....
> 
> Danny ill see you at the meeting brother!
> ...


 :0


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Dec 16 2010, 09:33 PM~19348318-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea man some one stole my GOYT DAYMB PHONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Im tired of MOTHER FUCKERS Sayin THEY ARE OVER "FINEST"

We are one club one chap and one state now fuckers act like they can use my name to help them FUCK THEM! Im tired of the BULL SHIT! Yall know me and i have allways been cool but for some one to say they "RUN AND OWN MY FUCKING CLUB'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FUCK THEM ILL STAND TO ANYONE THAT HAD ANYTHING TO SAY ABOUT IT I HAVE KEPT MY COOL BUT NOW FUCK THEM! FORITOS FINEST IS A JOKE I DONT HAVE TO HIDE IT IS WHAT IT IS HOMIE STEP TO A MAN LIKE A MAN.......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

You Going The tHE Meeting Tomorrow Germain?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 16 2010, 10:41 PM~19348430
> *Yea man some one stole my GOYT DAYMB PHONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Im tired of MOTHER FUCKERS Sayin THEY ARE OVER "FINEST"
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2010, 11:41 PM~19348434
> *You Going The tHE Meeting Tomorrow Germain?
> *


i will definetly do everything in my power to attend!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 16 2010, 11:41 PM~19348430
> *Yea man some one stole my GOYT DAYMB PHONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Im tired of MOTHER FUCKERS Sayin THEY ARE OVER "FINEST"
> 
> ...


any pics of they rides?? i dont think i have seen any, i might be wrong though


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 16 2010, 11:50 PM~19348532
> *i will definetly do everything in my power to attend!!!!!
> *


Let Me Know What Time To Pick You up...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2010, 09:44 PM~19348471
> *:0
> *


You know me Juanito im down to help anyone... But for someone to run there mouth sayin ther over "Foritos Finest" & "Finest"???? WTF?????? 


I am Finest C.C. Till they put me in the ground & id be gowt Daymb If someone copies my name to RUN IT DOWN!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2010, 11:51 PM~19348547
> *Let Me Know What Time To Pick You up...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lets Talk About It Big Matt.... Dont Let No One Get You Hot..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 16 2010, 11:54 PM~19348564
> *:cheesy:
> *



Be Ready Germain... What You Want Me To Take The Regal Or Imp.?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 16 2010, 09:51 PM~19348546
> *any pics of they rides?? i dont think i have seen any, i might be wrong though
> *


I dont bro but this shit has to stop allready... You know me & my Family Homie My Club is my LIFE....

We are a groupe that has been there and done that..

We dont want any problems but if they want it i aint hard to find ya know.....


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: chrisdizzle, Loco 61, 80 Eldog, juangotti, $Money Mike$
Fort Worth rollin deep to night. Woooo Saaaaa Matt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ILL BE THERE BUT IT WILL BE LATE 10:30


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 16 2010, 11:35 PM~19348341
> *I have been good bro just working on my Life.... I need to get alot of shit stright bro Danny your like my Brother.... I wish i had yo ## so i could call you bro the Dog has been through alot of BS....
> 
> Danny ill see you at the meeting brother!
> ...


 :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2010, 11:56 PM~19348583
> *Be Ready Germain... What You Want Me To Take The Regal Or Imp.?
> *


lol are you kiddin??? your makin me blush!!! :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2010, 11:59 PM~19348604
> *ILL BE THERE BUT IT WILL BE LATE 10:30
> *


Better Late Then Never...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 17 2010, 12:00 AM~19348617
> *lol are you kiddin??? your makin me blush!!! :happysad:
> *



We Can Take The Honda If You Like... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Dec 17 2010, 12:02 AM~19348639
> *
> *



Big Augie.???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

who can do some simple graphit art work?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

What times the meeting start.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2010, 09:55 PM~19348574
> *Lets Talk About It Big Matt.... Dont Let No One Get You Hot..
> *


It has LOCO You my Homie.... These Fuckers say they "Own FINEST" FUCK THAT!!
I have been a memeber of the U.L.C. Since the get go... I had a call from the guy say" You disrepeted my wife & cousin"WTF Bro If Homie John is Talkin i dont look i just tell everyone to be Quiet! I have never disrespected anyone never but i will not put up with someone steelin my name sayin"they run them both" FUCK THAT BRO I Love all my Homies like Brothers and yall know who im talkin bout


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 17 2010, 12:04 AM~19348663
> *What times the meeting start.
> *



8:30-9:00


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 16 2010, 11:35 PM~19348341
> *I have been good bro just working on my Life.... I need to get alot of shit stright bro Danny your like my Brother.... I wish i had yo ## so i could call you bro the Dog has been through alot of BS....
> 
> Danny ill see you at the meeting brother!
> ...


pm send in a minute.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 16 2010, 11:06 PM~19348676
> *pm send in a minute.
> *


any new pics? :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn Its Cold OutSide..... hno:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 16 2010, 10:58 PM~19348598
> *I dont bro but this shit has to stop allready... You know me & my Family Homie My Club is my LIFE....
> 
> We are a groupe that has been there and done that..
> ...



Hey man hope everything goes well for you. I know how it is.. Alot folks like to start shit unfortunitally sometimes you just have to get in a motherfuckers face to get stuff straight... Spoken from expearience.

c yall tomorrow.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 16 2010, 11:05 PM~19348668
> *It has LOCO You my Homie.... These Fuckers say they "Own FINEST" FUCK THAT!!
> I have been a memeber of the U.L.C. Since the get go... I had a call from the guy say" You disrepeted my wife & cousin"WTF Bro If Homie John is Talkin i dont look i just tell everyone to be Quiet! I have never disrespected anyone never but i will not put up with someone steelin my name sayin"they run them both" FUCK THAT BRO I Love all my Homies like Brothers and yall know who im talkin bout
> *



Hey matt!! I know your worked up right now...and I havnt been on this forum long...

But do you love me to??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skratch aND Sniff


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 16 2010, 11:15 PM~19348731
> *Hey matt!!  I know your worked up right now...and I havnt been on this forum  long...
> 
> But do you love me to??
> *


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2010, 10:03 PM~19348648
> *Big Augie.???
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2010, 12:16 AM~19348738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 17 2010, 12:15 AM~19348731
> *Hey matt!!  I know your worked up right now...and I havnt been on this forum  long...
> 
> But do you love me to??
> *


 :scrutinize: :sprint: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2010, 10:16 PM~19348738
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 16 2010, 10:46 PM~19347824
> *Is these killer still availabel Germain?
> 
> 
> ...


ALL GROWN UP>>>> :0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

just tried to lighten the mood....and I see it worked

augie you going to be at that meeting tomorrow??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2010, 11:16 PM~19348736
> *Skratch aND Sniff
> 
> 
> ...



thats a grande booty


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 16 2010, 11:27 PM~19348829
> *just tried to lighten the mood....and I see it worked
> 
> augie you going to be at that meeting tomorrow??
> *












:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2010, 11:29 PM~19348844
> *
> 
> 
> ...



repost =epic fail..


you rolling the cutty tomorrow


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Alright Fellas Im About To Crash Out... Dont Have Tomuch Fun On Here.. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 16 2010, 11:31 PM~19348858
> *repost =epic fail..
> you rolling the cutty tomorrow
> *


 :burn: 


Cavilier


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2010, 11:31 PM~19348861
> *Alright Fellas Im About To Crash Out... Dont Have Tomuch Fun On Here.. :biggrin:
> *


so early..it aint like you have a job or somthing.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 16 2010, 11:32 PM~19348880
> *:burn:
> Cavilier
> *



Now thats pimp shit.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 16 2010, 11:35 PM~19348903
> *Now thats pimp shit.
> *


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 16 2010, 10:27 PM~19348829
> *just tried to lighten the mood....and I see it worked
> 
> augie you going to be at that meeting tomorrow??
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Dec 16 2010, 11:45 PM~19348997
> *:yes:  :yes:
> *



koo


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 16 2010, 10:15 PM~19348731
> *Hey matt!!  I know your worked up right now...and I havnt been on this forum  long...
> 
> But do you love me to??
> *


I love all the Homies from the 817


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 16 2010, 11:49 PM~19349038
> *I love all the Homies from the 817
> *



Ok cool ..Im good then.. :biggrin:

sup Danny...hows it going??


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Dec 16 2010, 11:35 PM~19348342-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Dave busy working.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 17 2010, 12:04 AM~19349206
> *Sorry for the delay LIL would not let me log on... But Thanks Homie my kids gona love it :thumbsup:
> I'll call you tomorrow for to pick her up. :biggrin:
> Good Dave busy working.
> *


dang!!! late night hustle..


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 17 2010, 01:46 AM~19349540
> *dang!!! late night hustle..
> *


more like late night grub


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Dec 17 2010, 07:49 AM~19350456
> *TGIF  :biggrin:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Loco 

Sup Oscar you got that 64 at the house yet??? Can i shoot the AK????? :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry for last night Peeps but for me to hear what i have heard it pisses me off FINEST has work as a Family to get stronger and better... We support all what is Fort Worth Based but to hear someone say they are over us i WILL NOT PUT UP WITH IT ....


Danny Thanks for the phone call Bro you know how to calm a Brother down....


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 17 2010, 09:49 AM~19351175
> *Sup Loco
> 
> Sup Oscar you got that 64 at the house yet??? Can i shoot the AK?????  :biggrin:
> *


not yet bro  but soon, had to make some changes. any time you want to shoot it bro just get some bulets cus dam they add up and go fast :machinegun:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 17 2010, 08:58 AM~19351232
> *not yet bro   but soon, had to make some changes. any time you want to shoot it  bro just get some bulets cus dam they add up and go fast  :machinegun:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Dec 17 2010, 09:03 AM~19351276
> *:wow:
> *


Sup Big Homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 80 Eldog, Macias

Sup Homie 
:biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 17 2010, 10:04 AM~19351284
> *Sup Big Homie
> *


Chillin Matt...getting ready for Christmas...u?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Dec 17 2010, 09:09 AM~19351313
> *Chillin Matt...getting ready for Christmas...u?
> *


It has been hard on the Dog Homie  Im tryin to work on my Marriage and some other shit the time i think its gona be cool it trows a curve.....


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

TO MUCH VIOLENCE CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 17 2010, 09:10 AM~19351329
> *TO MUCH VIOLENCE CAN WE ALL JUST GET ALONG :biggrin:
> *


We all can Brotha i dont want VIOLENCE i dont but peeps need to know when they get out of line ya knw


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Dec 17 2010, 09:09 AM~19351313
> *Chillin Matt...getting ready for Christmas...u?
> *


WHAT IS THAT J JESUS DAMM AINT SEEN YOU ON LAYITLOW FOR A MIN YOU STAY IN FACEBOOK MOST THE TIME :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 17 2010, 09:12 AM~19351339
> *We all can Brotha i dont want VIOLENCE i dont but peeps need to know when they get out of line ya knw
> *


 :biggrin: YES SIR JUST RELAX AND COUNT TO TEN EVERYTHING IS GOING TO BE FINE YOU KEEP ON DOING WHAT YOU DO AND DONT EVEN WORRY WHAT OTHER PEOPLE GOT TO SAY FUCK THE HEATERS


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 17 2010, 10:12 AM~19351343
> *WHAT IS THAT J JESUS DAMM AINT SEEN YOU ON LAYITLOW FOR A MIN YOU STAY IN FACEBOOK MOST THE TIME :biggrin:
> *


You need to get with the program Ese....that's where all the action is Homie....LOL! What about you...you haven't been on either....you still working on the bomba or the mocoso killer?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 17 2010, 10:08 AM~19351310
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 80 Eldog, Macias
> 
> ...


hey big homie matt!!!!! dont worry big homie about everything itll all fall into place. patience is a virtue and GOD will guide you and your loved ones the right way. no se me aguite bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Dec 17 2010, 09:16 AM~19351372
> *You need to get with the program Ese....that's where all the action is Homie....LOL! What about you...you haven't been on either....you still working on the bomba or the mocoso killer?
> *


THE BOMBA AND MY DADS CAR HOPEFULLY I TAKE MY DADS CER TO THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY DRIVE DEPENDS ON THE INTERIOR GUY HE SAID THE SEATS BE DONE TOMORROW SO I DONT KNOW


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 17 2010, 10:10 AM~19351324
> *It has been hard on the Dog Homie    Im tryin to work on my Marriage and some other shit the time i think its gona be cool it trows a curve.....
> *


I hear you. I'll be praying for you...I remember those days. All I can say is GOD has been good to me and my family. Just celebrated 11 years of marriage last month and we're going strong. Jesus is the answer Homie. I'll never turn away from Him after all He's done for me and that's real! Like I said, I'm praying for you and your family.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 17 2010, 09:15 AM~19351369
> *:biggrin: YES SIR JUST RELAX AND COUNT TO TEN EVERYTHING IS GOING TO BE FINE YOU KEEP ON DOING WHAT YOU DO AND DONT EVEN WORRY WHAT OTHER PEOPLE GOT TO SAY FUCK THE HEATERS
> *


You are right Bro But for someone to say they are RUNNIN my Club i will speak on it i dont try to start anything or hide behind a key bord ya know i have meet you in the past i do what i can do to make sure LOW RIDIN NEVER DIES! But dont copy my name and try to act like you are me or my club ya know... There are only a few that are real in this and we all know who we are PEACE TO ALL!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 17 2010, 10:18 AM~19351388
> *THE BOMBA AND MY DADS CAR HOPEFULLY I TAKE MY DADS CER TO THE DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY DRIVE DEPENDS ON THE INTERIOR GUY HE SAID THE SEATS BE DONE TOMORROW SO I DONT KNOW
> *


:wow: Orale, sounds good. I'll be at the Dallas Lowrider Toy Drive too....it will be good to see you and everyone else...been a while! Take care. Tell Cesar to read his Bible tonight....I'm giving him a pop Quiz on Sunday at the show. :rofl:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Dec 17 2010, 09:19 AM~19351393
> *I hear you. I'll be praying for you...I remember those days. All I can say is GOD has been good to me and my family. Just celebrated 11 years of marriage last month and we're going strong. Jesus is the answer Homie. I'll never turn away from Him after all He's done for me and that's real! Like I said, I'm praying for you and your family.
> *


Your are right Bro thanks for the Prayers i mean that.... Just life can slip threw your fingers & you dont even know bro


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 17 2010, 09:19 AM~19351396
> *You are right Bro But for someone to say they are RUNNIN my Club i will speak on it i dont try to start anything or hide behind a key bord ya know i have meet you in the past i do what i can do to make sure LOW RIDIN NEVER DIES! But dont copy my name and try to act like you are me or my club ya know... There are only a few that are real in this and we all know who we are PEACE TO ALL!!!
> *


YOU JUST KEEP ON LOWRIDING TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF AND ENJOY THE RIDE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Dec 17 2010, 09:20 AM~19351404
> *:wow: Orale, sounds good. I'll be at the Dallas Lowrider Toy Drive too....it will be good to see you and everyone else...been a while! Take care. Tell Cesar to read his Bible tonight....I'm giving him a pop Quiz on Sunday at the show. :rofl:
> *


LOL YOU KNOW THAT HE IS GOING TO FAIL ANYWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 17 2010, 09:21 AM~19351414
> *YOU JUST KEEP ON LOWRIDING TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF AND ENJOY THE RIDE :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yes Sir and if you need anything Homie im a call a way  Just wait and see what me & Danny got Comin out :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 17 2010, 09:22 AM~19351426
> *Yes Sir and if you need anything Homie im a call a way    Just wait and see what me & Danny got Comin out  :biggrin:
> *


AWREADY HOPE TO SEE YOU AND THE REST OF YOUR GUYS ON THE UPCOMING EVENTS YALL KNOW I GOT LOTS OF LOVE FOR THE FUNK PEPS :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 17 2010, 09:25 AM~19351446
> *AWREADY HOPE TO SEE YOU AND THE REST OF YOUR GUYS ON THE UPCOMING EVENTS YALL KNOW I GOT LOTS OF LOVE FOR THE FUNK PEPS :biggrin:
> *


Cant wait to see the 79 Hop Homie  We do what we do in this Game Bro 


UNITED WE STAND DEVIDED WE FALL!!!


ITS IN OUR BLOOD IT WILL NEVER DIE...


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 17 2010, 09:27 AM~19351455
> *Cant wait to see the 79 Hop Homie    We do what we do in this Game Bro
> UNITED WE STAND DEVIDED WE FALL!!!
> ITS IN OUR BLOOD IT WILL NEVER DIE...
> *


I DONT KNOW THINKING ON FINISHING THE CAR NEXT YEAR BUT I PROVABLY RIDE MY DADS :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Dec 17 2010, 09:31 AM~19351490
> *I DONT KNOW THINKING ON FINISHING THE CAR NEXT YEAR BUT I PROVABLY RIDE MY DADS  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i have been working with "SHADOW" My youngest son he lives for LOW LOWS..... I gona let him HOP my shit when its done Its gona be funny to see a 4yr old Serv Peeps :biggrin: I have had him around it since he was born he LOVES IT and PUSHES ME TO GET HIS CAR OUT........ If you need anything Homie Hit me up


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 80 Eldog, 8t4mc, Macias
Sup Homies :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 17 2010, 10:20 AM~19351410
> *Your are right Bro thanks for the Prayers i mean that.... Just life can slip threw your fingers & you dont even know bro
> *



you 100% right on that one....


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab

sup!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Shit this Joe from Texas finest FINEST!!! we run all this shit. We started low ridin. I personaly design the 13 wire. I'm the only reason cars hop. It's because I allow it!!!!if any of you punks wana step up. Meet me at cracker barrel and we play a game of checkers to see who the real man is!!!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:drama: 

Sup FOROS!! 

KEEP YOUR HEAD HIGH AND YOUR RIDE LOW!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab+Dec 17 2010, 10:06 AM~19351730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Homie


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 16 2010, 11:06 PM~19348673
> *8:30-9:00
> *


I'm out of town visiting my grand children in Phx..

Can everyone please try and bring a canned good, top romain noodles or mac n cheese to donate to NICA.. They need help.

I wanna wish everyone a Very Merry Christmas and a safe and Happy NEW YEARS.. From me and my family to you and your families..

Let's keep this thing roll'n.. Lead, follow or get out the way cause the ULC is com'n straight at you.. 'UNITY' across the Metroplex homie, that's what were about...


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 17 2010, 01:25 PM~19352391
> *Sup Big Homie
> *


  Sup Matt! Hope everything works out!! 

See everyone at the meeting tonight!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 17 2010, 02:28 PM~19352837
> * Sup Matt! Hope everything works out!!
> 
> See everyone at the meeting tonight!!
> *



see everybody tonight!


Hope things work out for u Matt!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 16 2010, 04:19 PM~19344613
> *sir yes sir.
> 
> over
> *


how's this


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Also took a old club plaque that I always liked and did it. But this one would have to be big


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm Going to makes these for my own cars


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 17 2010, 03:04 PM~19353611
> *how's this
> 
> 
> ...



that will work..I do dig the the skull and knuckle ..If you werent going to use that one I might have.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Dec 17 2010, 12:28 PM~19352837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You allways do good work Dave is a Homie hook him up


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 17 2010, 04:12 PM~19354666
> *that will work..I do dig the the skull and knuckle ..If you werent going to use that one I might have.
> *


I got a Plaqe for you Bro :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Dec 17 2010, 05:52 PM~19354991
> *Thanx big Homie
> It will Bro we all will be there tonight!
> You allways do good work Dave is a Homie hook him up
> *



yea he's hooking me up id say.

c yall tonight!! 

got to make an ak run :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Not gonna make it. I have to be here at the job till 11


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2010, 07:54 PM~19355454
> *Not gonna make it. I have to be here at the job till 11
> *


Just quit, who needs a job.........j/k :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 17 2010, 06:56 PM~19355476
> *:biggrin:
> Just quit, who needs a job.........j/k :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2010, 07:54 PM~19355454
> *Not gonna make it. I have to be here at the job till 11
> *


Roll by the crib when u get off.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DONUTS, Loco 61, 81.7.TX.
:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 17 2010, 07:14 PM~19355631
> *Roll by the crib when u get off.
> *


 Need to borrow you truck tomorrow. Need to pick up them trunk plans from Texas Masscre :happysad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2010, 08:26 PM~19355746
> *  Need to borrow you trunk twomorrow. Need to pick up them floor plans from Texas Masscre :happysad:
> *


Use ur own trunk!! :0. I got a football game from 9 to 12 then after that I should be good!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I meant truck :biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2010, 06:26 PM~19355746
> *  Need to borrow you truck tomorrow. Need to pick up them trunk plans from Texas Masscre :happysad:
> *


SWEET!!!! GLAD U PICK THEM UP FROM MY LIL BRO!!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM IN YOUR RIDE!!!!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2010, 06:26 PM~19355746
> *  Need to borrow you truck tomorrow. Need to pick up them trunk plans from Texas Masscre :happysad:
> *


BThompsonTX PUTTING MINE IN


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2010, 06:26 PM~19355746
> *  Need to borrow you truck tomorrow. Need to pick up them trunk plans from Texas Masscre :happysad:
> *


TRUNK OR FLOORS EITHER WAY KEEP IT UP HOMIE


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 17 2010, 09:36 PM~19356909
> *BThompsonTX PUTTING MINE IN
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a plan :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 17 2010, 09:34 PM~19356891
> *SWEET!!!! GLAD U PICK THEM UP FROM MY LIL BRO!!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE THEM IN YOUR RIDE!!!!
> *


Its gonna be a while. :happysad:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2010, 08:39 PM~19356940
> *Sounds like a plan :0
> *


 I WILL SAY THIS BThompsonTX GOT DOWN ON MY TREY! I TOOK MY TREY TO SKIMS ON A SUNDAY HE STARTED THEM THERE THEN TOOK MY CAR TO HIS HOUSE THAT NIGHT.... MONDAY AT 9PM IT WAS READY FOR PICK UP    CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PROGRESS HOMIE  :biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2010, 08:40 PM~19356948
> *Its gonna be a while. :happysad:
> *


SAY BRO U REMEMBER WHEN I GOT MINE...IT TAKES TIME BRO!!! JUST KEEP IT UP


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 17 2010, 09:43 PM~19356967
> *  I WILL SAY THIS HE GOT DOWN ON MY TREY! I TOOK MY TREY TO SKIMS ON A SUNDAY HE STARTED THEM THERE THEN TOOK MY CAR TO HIS HOUSE THAT NIGHT.... MONDAY AT 9PM IT WAS READY FOR PICK UP      CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PROGRESS HOMIE   :biggrin:
> *


Likewise. Bout to get a raise at the job so all the extra income will go to the birth of "IT Was All A Dream 64" :biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2010, 08:44 PM~19356981
> *Likewise.  Bout to get a raise at the job  so all the extra income will go to the birth of "IT Was All A Dream 64" :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHATS UP HOMIE! CONGRATS ON THE UP'ED INCOME


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 17 2010, 09:46 PM~19356996
> *THATS WHATS UP HOMIE! CONGRATS ON THE UP'ED INCOME
> *


It dont start till the new year but once it does. BAM! Full time grindin :biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 17 2010, 08:47 PM~19357009
> *It dont start till the new year but once it does. BAM! Full time grindin :biggrin:
> *


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 17 2010, 10:47 PM~19357481
> *uffin:
> *



damn you got on quick


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:angry:  :burn: :drama:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Good morning Gentlemen.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good seeing u Dave and Chris! I really wish things wouldn't have gotten out of hand last night a the ULC.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 18 2010, 08:49 AM~19359585
> *Good seeing u Dave and Chris! I really wish things wouldn't have gotten out of hand last night a the ULC.
> *



shit thats nothing...Things could have went better but o well..I hope those dudes get that resolved for the sake of the ft worth lowriding comunity..

It was nice to see some of the oldtimers there that were grinding the streets way back in the day...Augie, David, :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*X2*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 18 2010, 09:57 AM~19359602
> *shit thats nothing...Things could have went better but o well..I hope those dudes get that resolved for the sake of the ft worth lowriding comunity..
> 
> It was nice to see some of the oldtimers there that were grinding the streets way back in the day...Augie, David, :biggrin:
> *



David and Augie are OLDTIMERS! LoL!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Sup Mr oscar!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 18 2010, 09:02 AM~19359614
> *David and Augie are OLDTIMERS! LoL!!
> *



For sure... Them dudes were in the streets way back in the day...Alot of these guys I see today I dont recognize..Im not saying they havnt been doing the same but there was just some guys that were always outthere ya know!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 18 2010, 10:04 AM~19359627
> *For sure... Them dudes were in the streets way back in the day...Alot of these guys I see today I dont recognize..Im not saying they havnt been doing the same but there was just some guys that were always outthere ya know!
> *



I hear ya homie. iTS FUNNY THAT THEy are oldtimers and they barely in there 30's. I grew up in Gainesville and lowriding wasnt big there but it was always in my heart since i picked up my first issue of lowridwer magazine back in 88'. 




David ....i'm not gonna be able to make it today to the Happy Teeth. We have lots to do today to get ready for a xmas dinner tonight.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: $Money Mike$,  low65, BAD TIMES 79



Sup Homies!!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 18 2010, 10:26 AM~19359695
> *I hear ya homie. iTS FUNNY THAT THEy are oldtimers and they barely in there 30's. I grew up in Gainesville and lowriding wasnt big there but it was always in my heart since i picked up my first issue of lowridwer magazine back in 88'.
> David ....i'm not gonna be able to make it today to the Happy Teeth. We have lots to do today to get ready for a xmas dinner tonight.
> *


  
IM TRY TO SWING BY FOR A MIN..


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 18 2010, 10:02 AM~19359614
> *David and Augie are OLDTIMERS! LoL!!
> *


I BEEN IN THEM STEETS SINCE MIDDLE SCHOOL..80's
THE FIRST TIME I SEEN A BIG NAME CAR CLUB IN THE AREA WAS DUKES CC
IT WAS A GUY NAME HURBIE... THE HAD A BAD AZZ CADDI...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 18 2010, 09:49 AM~19359585
> *Good seeing u Dave and Chris! I really wish things wouldn't have gotten out of hand last night a the ULC.
> *


 :0


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 18 2010, 07:58 AM~19359605
> *X3*


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 18 2010, 10:57 AM~19359819
> *I BEEN IN THEM STEETS SINCE MIDDLE SCHOOL..80's
> THE FIRST TIME I SEEN A BIG NAME CAR CLUB IN THE AREA WAS DUKES CC
> IT WAS A GUY NAME HURBIE... THE HAD A BAD AZZ CADDI...
> *



Im not disrespecting but jus sounds funny that you still young and already considered old. I grew up in the wrong place. Wish i woulda grew up here. Im in the streets now. so im a newbie. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 18 2010, 09:05 AM~19359856
> *Im not disrespecting but jus sounds funny that you still young and already considered old. I grew up in the wrong place. Wish i woulda grew up here. Im in the streets now. so im a newbie.  :biggrin:
> *


ITS COOL HOMIE WERE OLDTIMERS BUT WE FEEL LIKE 15 YEAR OLDS! :biggrin: IT WAS FUN BACK IN THE 80'S AND 90'S :tears:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Dec 18 2010, 11:10 AM~19359876
> *ITS COOL HOMIE UR AN OLDTIMER TOO! :biggrin: IT WAS FUN BACK IN THE 80'S AND 90'S :tears:
> *


YEAH YOUR WERE PUSHING WEIGHT ON UR BMX BIKE..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Dec 18 2010, 11:10 AM~19359876
> *ITS COOL HOMIE UR AN OLDTIMER TOO! :biggrin: IT WAS FUN BACK IN THE 80'S AND 90'S :tears:
> *



HAHAHA! Orale!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 18 2010, 07:57 AM~19359602
> *shit thats nothing...Things could have went better but o well..I hope those dudes get that resolved for the sake of the ft worth lowriding comunity..
> 
> It was nice to see some of the oldtimers there that were grinding the streets way back in the day...Augie, David, :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 18 2010, 09:16 AM~19359911
> *YEAH YOUR WERE PUSHING WEIGHT ON UR BMX BIKE..
> *


HEY HEY IT WAS A NICE BMX :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Dec 18 2010, 11:20 AM~19359938
> *HEY HEY IT WAS A NICE BMX  :biggrin:
> *


MINES WAS A GT DYNO :biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 18 2010, 09:57 AM~19359602
> *shit thats nothing...Things could have went better but o well..I hope those dudes get that resolved for the sake of the ft worth lowriding comunity..
> 
> It was nice to see some of the oldtimers there that were grinding the streets way back in the day...Augie, David, :biggrin:
> *


SORRY WE DIDNT TALK MUCH ABOUT THE 66' BUT NEXT TIME..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 18 2010, 11:24 AM~19359959
> *MINES WAS A GT DYNO  :biggrin:
> *



LOL i had one of those too!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chrisdizzle, $Money Mike$
What up mike good seeing you last night too.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 18 2010, 12:09 PM~19360186
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: chrisdizzle, $Money Mike$
> What up mike good seeing you last night too.
> *


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 18 2010, 09:24 AM~19359959
> *MINES WAS A GT DYNO  :biggrin:
> *


I HAD ONE OF THOSE TOO, THAT ONE WAS MY WEEKEND ROLLER :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 18 2010, 10:28 AM~19359977
> *SORRY WE DIDNT TALK MUCH ABOUT THE 66' BUT NEXT TIME..
> *



not a big deal..I know youll do it up right!!


Today we got some great news..Im having my first son... :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 18 2010, 01:35 PM~19360692
> *not a big deal..I know youll do it up right!!
> Today we got some great news..Im having my first son... :biggrin:
> *


Congratulations Dave.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i see you LOCO61 rolling the ACE..... Frame Off, Chrome UnderCarriage, done up motor and on the streets!!!!!!


Doing The damn thang


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

:cheesy:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 18 2010, 12:35 PM~19360692
> *not a big deal..I know youll do it up right!!
> Today we got some great news..Im having my first son... :biggrin:
> *


congrats enjoy your blessing


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 18 2010, 11:35 AM~19360692
> *not a big deal..I know youll do it up right!!
> Today we got some great news..Im having my first son... :biggrin:
> *


Congrats big homie u deserve it


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 18 2010, 12:01 PM~19360868
> *Congratulations  Dave.
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Dec 18 2010, 01:35 PM~19360692-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its Not Fun If You Cant Drive It.... "Built To Roll"


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Dec 18 2010, 12:03 PM~19360160
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Reppin The BIG M


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 18 2010, 12:35 PM~19360692
> *not a big deal..I know youll do it up right!!
> Today we got some great news..Im having my first son... :biggrin:
> *


Congratulations Dave :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Dec 18 2010, 07:49 PM~19362888
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


Sup Mr Augie, How you been Homie?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks so much to all you guys..Im frickin stoked.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Rolled over to the albertsons at beach and western center. Bunch of kids with tuners talking bout nice old car are those daytons! :rofl:

Congrats dave


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 18 2010, 08:42 PM~19364285
> *Sup Mr Augie, How you been Homie?
> *


I'M DOING GOOD BIG HOMIE JUST TRYING TO STAY BEZY TU SAVES.... I HEAR UR DOING GOOD HOMIE :biggrin: KEEP IT UP BIG HOMIE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 18 2010, 09:45 PM~19364307
> *Thanks so much to guys..Im frickin stoked.
> *


Congrat's homie...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 18 2010, 08:49 AM~19359585
> *Good seeing u Dave and Chris! I really wish things wouldn't have gotten out of hand last night a the ULC.
> *


I didn't want to comment on this but since I see it posted here let me just say both parties have resolved this, so issued closed.. Let's leave it at that, please no more comments on this issue.. Thx


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 18 2010, 10:47 PM~19364674
> *Rolled over to the albertsons at beach and western center. Bunch of kids with tuners talking bout nice old car are those daytons! :rofl:
> 
> Congrats dave
> *


Ha


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Morning folks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 19 2010, 06:46 AM~19366193
> *Morning folks
> *


morning


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foros


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What's up FOROS!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do foros!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 18 2010, 09:29 PM~19363704
> *Its Not Fun If You Cant Drive It....  "Built To Roll"
> *




:thumbsup: Hell yea Alex!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

For sale 3 gallon chrome air tanks never been used asking 120


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, 81.7.TX.



Hola Mija!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 19 2010, 01:12 PM~19367269
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, 81.7.TX.
> Hola Mija!
> *


Go cowboys!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 18 2010, 10:45 PM~19364307
> *Thanks so much to all you guys..Im frickin stoked.
> *



Congrats Dave!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 19 2010, 01:58 PM~19367820
> *Congrats Dave!
> *



Thank you sir..We waited 11 years to have this one..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT got the big 817


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 19 2010, 03:30 PM~19368011
> *Thank you sir..We waited 11 years to have this one..
> *


WOW! That's gonna b one spoiled kid! Congrats!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Congrats Dave


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 19 2010, 09:12 PM~19370921
> *Congrats Dave
> *



Thank you sir.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

2 Members: blanco, 8t4mc
:wave:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chrisdizzle, 8t4mc
What up homie aint seen you in a while


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 19 2010, 07:44 PM~19370084
> *WOW!  That's gonna b one spoiled kid!  Congrats!
> *



You know it!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 19 2010, 10:50 PM~19371871
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: chrisdizzle, 8t4mc
> What up homie aint seen you in a while
> *



What 45 minutes?..Yall ate all the fajitas.!. :wow:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 20 2010, 12:06 AM~19372003
> *What 45 minutes?..Yall ate all the fajitas.!. :wow:
> *


OH.......That was you. Man both the kids passed out quick. :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 19 2010, 11:13 PM~19372059
> *:biggrin:
> OH.......That was you. Man both the kids passed out quick. :biggrin:
> *



You owe us for that one..Alisa is tired as hell!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 20 2010, 12:16 AM~19372098
> *You owe us for that one..Alisa is tired as hell!!
> *


That movie is funny as shit.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 19 2010, 11:23 PM~19372169
> *That movie is funny as shit.
> *



told you fool!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Morning !!

Sup Jr! I see you peepin


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 17 2010, 09:43 PM~19356967
> *  I WILL SAY THIS BThompsonTX  GOT DOWN ON MY TREY! I TOOK MY TREY TO SKIMS ON A SUNDAY HE STARTED THEM THERE THEN TOOK MY CAR TO HIS HOUSE THAT NIGHT.... MONDAY AT 9PM IT WAS READY FOR PICK UP      CANT WAIT TO SEE THE PROGRESS HOMIE   :biggrin:
> *


Mayne gettin it done! That good for lowriding! :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 20 2010, 09:28 AM~19374450
> *Morning !!
> 
> Sup Jr!  I see you peepin
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

What it do David


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Sup 817


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Dec 20 2010, 04:53 PM~19376889
> *:cheesy:
> *



Sup Vato!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Dec 20 2010, 03:44 PM~19377313
> *
> *


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT ! Foritos Tejas !!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Dec 20 2010, 02:53 PM~19376889
> *:cheesy:
> *


long time no see vato que ondas


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chrisdizzle, 80 Eldog, $Money Mike$

What up Matt,Mike?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Still at work making them peanuts


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 20 2010, 09:24 PM~19378997
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: chrisdizzle, 80 Eldog, $Money Mike$
> 
> ...


Sup homie! Jus gettin off work now. Jus made it back from McAllen,TX. Got a dentist appt tomorrow morning. I hate the dentist!


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 20 2010, 03:40 PM~19377285
> *Sup Vato!
> *


 :biggrin: q-vole komo dice elpintor :cheesy: aki nomas making a dollar out 50cents :biggrin: like ur monte bro looks clean how u been


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 20 2010, 07:39 PM~19379117
> *Still at work  making them peanuts
> *


 :biggrin: wats sapenning homie


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Dec 20 2010, 06:49 PM~19378688
> *long time no see vato que ondas
> *


 :biggrin: wats up bro aki nomas taking time off for the family y tu see u doing it big homie :biggrin: have a happy merry Xmas


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Dec 20 2010, 09:58 PM~19380708
> *:biggrin:  wats up bro aki nomas taking time off for the family y tu see u doing it big homie  :biggrin: have a happy merry Xmas
> *


you to homie and aint no better time than with the familia


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Dec 20 2010, 10:55 PM~19380659
> *:biggrin: wats sapenning homie
> *


sup fool what happen to you the other night?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 20 2010, 11:55 PM~19381460


:wow:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Dec 21 2010, 09:57 AM~19383475-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Dec 20 2010, 11:55 PM~19381460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> *AlSO UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS ARE STILL 200.00. BUY IT WITH THE NEW YEAR'S SPECIAL AND INSTALLATION IS FREE.*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by regal_swaga_@Dec 21 2010, 11:04 AM~19384251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats good 817 how's everyone


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Dec 20 2010, 11:34 AM~19374477
> *:cheesy:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 21 2010, 02:01 PM~19385940
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :cheesy:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL FROM THA MAJESTICS


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> > *AlSO UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS ARE STILL 200.00. BUY IT WITH THE NEW YEAR'S SPECIAL AND INSTALLATION IS FREE.*
> 
> 
> HMMMM, WHATS THE TURN AROUND TIME ON THE INSTALL?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 21 2010, 04:44 PM~19386634
> *HMMMM, WHATS THE TURN AROUND TIME ON THE INSTALL?
> *



oh shit..You going to lift that bad boy??


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 21 2010, 07:03 PM~19387270
> *oh shit..You going to lift that bad boy??
> *



x2!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 21 2010, 04:03 PM~19387270
> *oh shit..You going to lift that bad boy??
> *


MAYBE  :x:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 21 2010, 08:17 PM~19387909
> *MAYBE    :x:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Dead in here


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 21 2010, 07:17 PM~19387909
> *MAYBE    :x:
> *


DO IT HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 21 2010, 06:17 PM~19387909
> *MAYBE    :x:
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Dec 21 2010, 07:03 PM~19387270-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 21 2010, 10:25 PM~19389572
> *:0
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Or Like This???? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 21 2010, 10:26 PM~19389595-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So Cliche


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 21 2010, 11:44 PM~19389787
> *Now thats whats up. 24's on my cut dog baby
> So Cliche
> *


weird.........why cliche?




Sup Puppet!






Rick.......JUST DO IT!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 21 2010, 11:32 PM~19390298
> *weird.........why cliche?
> Sup Puppet!
> Rick.......JUST DO IT!
> *


Cus I see the aztec calender every where. ask dre he gots like 5 in his kitchen


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 22 2010, 12:33 AM~19390308
> *Cus I see the aztec calender every where. ask dre he gots like 5 in his kitchen
> *


Dont Hate...  

















































:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 21 2010, 11:44 PM~19389787
> *Now thats whats up. 24's on my cut dog baby
> 
> *




That 64 Would Look Good On Some 27s :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Im Thinking Of Puttin Some 13s On My Dodge Ram.. :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

That Plaque Looks Nice Juan... Much Props To You Guys... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jinal2010 (Dec 21, 2010)

All care pictures very nice. The all cars are different look and feature....All cars my favorite cars.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Jinal2010_@Dec 21 2010, 11:55 PM~19390485
> *All care pictures very nice. The all cars are different look and feature....All cars my favorite cars.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Dec 21 2010, 11:51 PM~19390447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro... Its going to be a journey.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jinal2010_@Dec 22 2010, 12:55 AM~19390485
> *All care pictures very nice. The all cars are different look and feature....All cars my favorite cars.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 22 2010, 12:56 AM~19390500
> *Switch this post
> with this one. LOL
> Thanks bro... Its going to be a journey.
> *


LOL...


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Dec 21 2010, 03:44 PM~19386634
> *HMMMM, WHATS THE TURN AROUND TIME ON THE INSTALL?
> *


2- days and thats working in the afternoon the shop dont open till 4pm


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 21 2010, 10:53 PM~19390471
> *That Plaque Looks Nice Juan... Much Props To You Guys... :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 21 2010, 10:32 PM~19390298
> *weird.........why cliche?
> Sup Puppet!
> Rick.......JUST DO IT!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Dec 21 2010, 10:57 AM~19384664
> *:wow:
> *


that second set up looks familiar :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good morning...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

2 Members: $Money Mike$, DOUGHBOY940

:wave: Wassup vato!


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Chucks_@Dec 22 2010, 12:01 PM~19393690
> *:wave:
> *


Whats poppin Aaron :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 22 2010, 08:07 AM~19392594
> *:wave:
> *


Orale Juice see you GT DFW kool :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

good after noon ft worth people!!


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 22 2010, 01:06 PM~19393722
> *Whats poppin Aaron :biggrin:
> *



same old. hows everything going out there?

True Clasics :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Chucks, 81.7.TX.
:wave:


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 22 2010, 04:23 PM~19395260
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Chucks, 81.7.TX.
> :wave:
> *



hey man whats up . whats new in foros bro ! :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Dead in a mofo in here


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 22 2010, 08:49 PM~19397561
> *Dead in a mofo in here
> *



I think all the action is on fb


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 22 2010, 09:54 PM~19398139
> *I think all the action  is on fb
> *


 :drama:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

DUN DUN DUNNNNN...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats up funky town


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

just in time for christmas!!!!


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 23 2010, 12:31 AM~19399555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 sell me some you don't need all them...haha :happysad:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: outlawcrewcab, TechniquesOG


where is everyone ????*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 23 2010, 12:31 AM~19399555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


sell them to me... :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 23 2010, 08:21 AM~19401954
> *sell them to me... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: All I Want for Christmas is a set of tires

Cooper Trendsetter SE 155/80 R13 WSW, M+S Kennung


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 23 2010, 10:18 AM~19401948
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: outlawcrewcab, TechniquesOG
> where is everyone ????
> *


facebook :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 23 2010, 11:18 AM~19402299
> *:biggrin:  All I Want for Christmas is a set of tires
> 
> Cooper Trendsetter SE 155/80 R13 WSW, M+S Kennung
> *


 :0


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

k onda Loco....... I think Jr. just outdid you on the Motor homie... Monte sounds like a space ship fixing to take off.


pic's in a few.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 23 2010, 10:18 AM~19402307
> *facebook :biggrin:
> *


:yes:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Got a set for sale they are firestone white walls. 300 obo bucks hit me up cuz i know they gonna sell quick!!!! The other set sold already for faster reply my number is 682-561-7651


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 22 2010, 10:31 PM~19399555
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dead in here  


Wake up !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Everyone is out of town for X-MAS! :biggrin: So they cant log in!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 23 2010, 01:45 PM~19403725
> *Everyone is out of town for X-MAS!  :biggrin:  So they cant log in!
> *




Hey since you live in the northside you know a dude with a brown with marble 63..his name is conrad..his brother david has a 65.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE+Dec 19 2010, 12:45 AM~19365026-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Germain.. Thanx for the puppy Kids loved it, took her to the vet she is two months old and healthy.









*Everybody be Safe and have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. In behalf of my family.*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Dec 23 2010, 03:30 PM~19404010
> *:wave:  :thumbsup: Yes sir want to finish the last carsI have and get ready for next year.
> Sup Germain.. Thanx for the puppy Kids loved  it, took her to the vet she is two months old and healthy.
> 
> ...



YOU ARE VERY WELCOMED BRO, GLAD YOUR KIDS LOVED IT!!!  

*MERRRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND <span style=\'color:green\'>YOUR FAMILY AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 23 2010, 03:14 PM~19404301
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bad ass


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:happysad:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

My X-MAS WISHLIST:

IPHONE FOR SURE NOT GOING TO GET

PS3 Maybe if my wife buys is it for me 

My favorite basketball team: Boston Celtics Jersey I hope!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 23 2010, 10:04 PM~19406938
> *My X-MAS WISHLIST:
> 
> IPHONE FOR SURE NOT GOING TO GET
> ...


I hope you get it all homie. You deserve it.  


Merry Christmas


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 23 2010, 11:11 PM~19407022
> *I hope you get it all homie. You deserve it.
> Merry Christmas
> *


orale thanks homie same to u happy x-mas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Would anyone like to trade their 13's and tires for my 14's and tires. Mine are in very good shape a little dusty in pics. Tires are good also.
Just rims and tires, you keep your adapters and KO's and I will keep mine.

LMK


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

1963 impala Convert. 16K Scoop It Up! Here In Fort Worth

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19409984


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2010, 08:34 AM~19409990
> *1963 impala Convert.  16K Scoop It Up! Here In Fort Worth
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19409984
> *


thats a sweet deal


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 23 2010, 03:14 PM~19404301
> *
> 
> 
> ...


_*My homie Victor puttin down for 4 U II Invy...*_ :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Morning!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Merry Christmas*


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2010, 10:13 AM~19410467
> *Merry Christmas
> *


x2. I'm just ready to get it over with!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2010, 10:13 AM~19410467
> *Merry Christmas
> *


TTT!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 24 2010, 09:13 AM~19410467
> *Merry Christmas
> *


X2


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Dec 24 2010, 12:04 PM~19411171
> *X2
> *



x4


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a set of molded and extended 1 1/4 cadi a-arms... lowers are chrome uppers are ready for chrome I am asking 650$ I will NOT ship..... around Ft.Worth I will meet or you can pick up...sorry for bad vid call me for more info if pics...817-504-8340 johnny donuts!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a set of 63 impala doors 150.00 for the set if you need more pics or want to look at them call me 817-504-8340 Johnny donuts........ the doors do not have any glass............


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

to all my layitlow familia hope everyone has a very merry christmas 

MAJESTICS DFW


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Merry christmas to everybody


A SUPER BIG THANKS TO OUTLAWCREWCAB FOR HOOKING UP THE BADASS PLAQUE!!THANKS MAN!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I drew this plaque at work today for those of us that works for Xmas


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2010, 09:22 PM~19414611
> *I drew this plaque at work today for those of us that works for Xmas
> 
> 
> ...



That looks tight! 





MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 24 2010, 08:22 PM~19414611
> *I drew this plaque at work today for those of us that works for Xmas
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 24 2010, 08:06 PM~19414129
> *Merry christmas to everybody
> A SUPER BIG THANKS TO OUTLAWCREWCAB FOR HOOKING UP THE BADASS PLAQUE!!THANKS MAN!!
> *


no prob homie


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 24 2010, 08:06 PM~19414129
> *Merry christmas to everybody
> A SUPER BIG THANKS TO OUTLAWCREWCAB FOR HOOKING UP THE BADASS PLAQUE!!THANKS MAN!!
> *


Pics or it didnt happen


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 24 2010, 09:57 PM~19415095
> *Pics or it didnt happen
> *



yOU KNOW IT HAPPEND SUCKA..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 24 2010, 09:49 PM~19415070
> *no prob homie
> *


Were going to have to hit the streets in the g bodies when the weather straightens up.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sup jr!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 24 2010, 08:12 PM~19414947
> *That looks tight!
> MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!!!!
> *


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool homie anyone looking for a project for Next Year 2011 I am willing to sell this two cars for a decent price! Pm for info if not I will post them on ebay to see who wants them!














































Its all good homies its x-mas time money is tight but wait until Income Tax returns check I will gladly accept them as a form of payment but cash them first holla '' Income Tax ballers" :thumbsup:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Merry X-Mas FOROS!!  
Hope everyone has a safe one!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 25 2010, 10:26 AM~19417117
> *Merry X-Mas FOROS!!
> Hope everyone has a safe one!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:

Merry Christmas


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: --JUICE--, ENOUGH SAID, 94 SS, $Money Mike$
:wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foros


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Merry Christmas from the entire ULC family.. Hope to see many of you have not been to any of our meetings last year.. United we stand together, their is strength in numbers..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 25 2010, 09:48 AM~19417197
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: --JUICE--, ENOUGH SAID, 94 SS, $Money Mike$
> :wave:
> *


Wats up Hugo


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 25 2010, 09:51 AM~19417213
> *Wats up Hugo
> *


i didnt have time to get the batt so i have to wait until tomorrow or monday to pu the 64


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

MERRY XMAS FORITIOS !!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Dec 25 2010, 09:53 AM~19417221
> *i didnt have time to get the batt so i have to wait until tomorrow or monday to pu the 64
> *


Its all good I'm down whenever


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Merry Christmas everybody :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Dec 25 2010, 09:14 AM~19417305
> *MERRY XMAS FORITIOS !!!
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Looking for passenger side,side marker lense and front parking lite lenses.. Also passenger side 327 emblem for my rebuild on my 69.. I can also go with 350 badges if anyone has the set.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 24 2010, 07:15 PM~19413836
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Merry Christmas Homies!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Merry Cristmass Funk Town


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Merry Cristmass Funk Town


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: Merry x-mas to my layitlow homies


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*Merry Christmas To All My LayItLow.com Forums > Main > Post Your Rides > Fort Worth Cruise HOMIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Merry Christmas all

just finished my new website check it out
www.outlawcnc.com


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 25 2010, 10:15 PM~19420729
> *Merry Christmas all
> 
> just finished my new website check it out
> ...



Looks good!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Dec 25 2010, 08:39 PM~19420236
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Was that at the Grapvine Mills Mall?


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 26 2010, 12:10 AM~19421020
> *Looks good!!
> *


Thanks. People keep asking if I got web site so I went ahead and built one

I added a feed back page. Anyone that I have done work for please leave some feed back


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 25 2010, 11:15 PM~19420729
> *Merry Christmas all
> 
> just finished my new website check it out
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I C YOU HOPPIN IT!!!!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anything going on today? Bored sitting around house


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 26 2010, 12:56 PM~19423303
> *Anything going on today? Bored sitting around house
> *


Man I dont think anything is poppin.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 26 2010, 02:03 PM~19423346
> *Man I dont think anything is poppin.
> *


BOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

LOL didnt know my dad video that LOL that was with 3 batterys thats when i was first putting it togther. i need to put new motor on and do it again


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.outlawcnc.com


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 26 2010, 11:50 AM~19422912
> *Thanks. People keep asking if I got web site so I went ahead and built one
> 
> I added a feed back page. Anyone that I have done work for please leave some feed back
> *


can you machine out lug nut holes factory aluminum wheels?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 26 2010, 08:28 PM~19425862
> *  http://www.outlawcnc.com
> *


Nice work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 25 2010, 09:15 PM~19420729
> *Merry Christmas all
> 
> just finished my new website check it out
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foritos


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good Morning everybody!


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 26 2010, 09:24 PM~19426405
> *can you machine out lug nut holes factory aluminum wheels?
> *


Sorry I can't need machin shop for that.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 27 2010, 08:27 AM~19429667
> *Good Morning everybody!
> *


Good evening! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

DEAD THEN A MOFO IN THE PIECE!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 27 2010, 05:39 PM~19433622
> *DEAD THEN A MOFO IN THE PIECE!
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 27 2010, 06:49 PM~19433673
> *:happysad:
> *


Whats up JD


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 27 2010, 06:52 PM~19434131
> *Whats up JD
> *


just floating around LIL!!!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 27 2010, 07:57 PM~19434188
> *just floating around LIL!!!
> *


lurker/troll :uh:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Dec 27 2010, 07:01 PM~19434223
> *lurker/troll  :uh:
> *


 :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Dec 27 2010, 07:35 PM~19433601
> *Good evening!  :biggrin:
> *



Good evening ! It is kinda dead in here. Whered erybody go?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 27 2010, 08:30 PM~19434465
> *Good evening ! It is kinda dead in here. Whered erybody go?
> *


Wats good MoneyMike


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 27 2010, 09:46 PM~19434604
> *Wats good MoneyMike
> *


puro work. evthang is good. how was ur xmas?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

What is your 2011 Resolution? 

Mine is to stop collecting some many Impalas to much hassle.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 27 2010, 10:57 AM~19430326
> *Sorry I can't need machin shop for that.
> *


cool bro thanks


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

It's dead everywhere today.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 27 2010, 08:07 PM~19434788
> *What is your 2011 Resolution?
> 
> Mine is to stop collecting some many Impalas to much hassle.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: THERE U GO AGAIN SNEAK BRAGGING! CUT IT OUT MR. 401K :uh:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Dec 27 2010, 11:06 PM~19435325
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  THERE U GO AGAIN SNEAK BRAGGING! CUT IT OUT MR. 401K :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 24 2010, 11:57 AM~19411126
> *Sounds good homie let me know where u buy some land at so I can purchase some also so I can have my shop close to yours my shop will be called Benny's Impala Restoration I got a nice hook up bro with one of the DALLAS COWBOYS Players, I work full time for the Boys and Girls Club so I have met a few Dallas players that want their ride fixed so Lets hook up and make some cash Bro! :biggrin:
> *


OK NOW YOU'VE DONE IT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:0


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 27 2010, 10:26 PM~19436277
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THAT ***** HAS COMPLETELY FUCKIN LOST IT!!!!!!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: EDDIE VAN HATIN, *Texas 61 Impala*, juangotti

CUT IT OUT HOMIE, YEAH YOU BENNY


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Dec 28 2010, 12:38 AM~19436455
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THAT ***** HAS COMPLETELY FUCKIN LOST IT!!!!!!
> *


LOST WHAT HOMIE WHO DONT EVEN KNOW WHO i KNOW OR WHAT i AM ABOUT but I AINT NO KID SO I WONT PLAY GAMES ON A COMPUTER HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 27 2010, 10:41 PM~19436476
> *LOST WHAT HOMIE WHO DONT EVEN KNOW WHO i KNOW OR WHAT i AM ABOUT but I AINT NO KID SO I WONT PLAY GAMES ON A COMPUTER HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: YOUR COMMENTS ON HERE ARE THE ENTERTAINMENT OF THE FT WORTH TOPIC HOMIE. U DONT GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT. MORE PEOPLE WOULD RESPECT U AND NOT CLOWN U IF YOU JUST KEEP THE LIES TO YOURSELF AND KICK IT.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Dec 28 2010, 12:45 AM~19436522
> *:uh:  YOUR COMMENTS ON HERE ARE THE ENTERTAINMENT OF THE FT WORTH TOPIC HOMIE. U DONT GOTTA LIE TO KICK IT. MORE PEOPLE WOULD RESPECT U AND NOT CLOWN U IF YOU JUST KEEP THE LIES TO YOURSELF AND KICK IT.
> *


OK HOMIE i DONT NEED NO ONE TO RESPECT ME I AM WHO I AM BRO SO THATS WHAT MATTERS TO ME BRO DONT NEED FRIENDS MONEY IS MY FRIEND BRO! :biggrin:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 27 2010, 10:47 PM~19436545
> *OK HOMIE i DONT NEED NO ONE TO RESPECT ME I AM WHO I AM BRO SO THATS WHAT MATTERS TO ME BRO DONT NEED FRIENDS MONEY IS MY FRIEND BRO! :biggrin:
> ''Bennys Impala Restoration'' Coming Soon 2011
> 
> ...


NICE SIGNATURE. SO IF MONEY IS YOUR FRIEND, HOW U GONNA RESTORE SOMEBODY ELSES SHIT WHEN YOU CANT EVEN RESTORE THE SHIT YOU GOT NOW?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Dec 28 2010, 12:50 AM~19436583
> *NICE SIGNATURE. SO IF MONEY IS YOUR FRIEND, HOW U GONNA RESTORE SOMEBODY ELSES SHIT WHEN YOU CANT EVEN RESTORE THE SHIT YOU GOT NOW?
> *


YA WILL SEE LATERS HOMIE KEEP ON PUSHING THOSE KEY BOARD BUTTONS :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## King_Benny (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Dec 27 2010, 11:50 PM~19436583
> *NICE SIGNATURE. SO IF MONEY IS YOUR FRIEND, HOW U GONNA RESTORE SOMEBODY ELSES SHIT WHEN YOU CANT EVEN RESTORE THE SHIT YOU GOT NOW?
> *


DONT WORRY ABOUT ME :biggrin: I KNOW WHAT I AM DOING. YOU KEEP ON HAITTIN EDDI VAN


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King_Benny_@Dec 27 2010, 10:56 PM~19436657
> *DONT WORRY ABOUT ME  :biggrin:  I KNOW WHAT I AM DOING. YOU KEEP ON HAITTIN EDDI VAN
> *


AW SHIT, THE REAL KING BENNY IS IN THE HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

WTF? Benny times 2? DUN DUN DUNNNNNN


----------



## King_Benny (Nov 11, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN+Dec 27 2010, 11:58 PM~19436673-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 27 2010, 10:52 PM~19436600
> *YA WILL SEE LATERS HOMIE KEEP ON PUSHING THOSE KEY BOARD BUTTONS  :biggrin:
> *


ALRIGHT, GOOD NIGHT 'RAGTOP BENNY' (SINCE THATS WHAT YOUR SIGNATURE SAYS TO CALL U)


----------



## King_Benny (Nov 11, 2010)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: HATE ON 
WHEN BEENYS GALAXY RESTORATIONS COMES OUT YOU HATERS WILL BE LINING UP TO HAVE ME RESTORE THEM HOOPTIES PUTOS! :biggrin:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Dec 27 2010, 09:05 PM~19435311
> *It's dead everywhere today.
> *


I GUESS IT AINT THAT DEAD IN HERE


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

good times.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by King_Benny+Dec 27 2010, 11:02 PM~19436714-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 27 2010, 10:52 PM~19436600
> *''Bennys Impala Restoration'' Coming Soon 2011
> 
> Will restore from 1958-1969 Impala rides , sorry no fords allowed in my lot will be asked to leave my shop!
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Dec 28 2010, 12:04 AM~19436731
> *NAW, REMEMBER, HE SAID HE GONNA PUSH THEM OFF HIS LAND! NO FORDS ALLOWED EVEN IF THE 'OLD WHITE GUY' HAS CASH IN HAND FOR A FULL RESTO ON IT! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

wtf


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2010, 12:12 AM~19436809
> *wtf
> *


lol


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2010, 01:12 AM~19436809
> *wtf
> *


lol! I think he must be trippin all day everyday :roflmao:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

repost?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Dec 28 2010, 07:57 AM~19438460
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah from 2003 :biggrin: sup daniel hows the 59 coming


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 28 2010, 10:12 AM~19439301
> *
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

A person has apparently died after having jumped or fallen from a bridge on East Loop 820 in southeast Fort Worth. 

The Fort Worth Fire Department responded at 1:20 p.m. to the report of a suicide attempt on East Loop 820 South and U.S. 287 South. 

The circumstances were unclear Tuesday afternoon, but firefighters were on the scene with a person who had fallen off the bridge, Fort Worth Fire Department spokesman Tim Hardeman said. He said there possibly was a motor vehicle accident at the scene, too. 

The medical examiner's office investigator was headed to the scene and two people had been taken by ambulance for non-emergency treatment, Medstar spokeswoman Suzy Miller said. 

According to the Texas Department of Transportation, a major accident affecting the entrance ramp at that location was confirmed at 1:33 p.m.

:dunno: :angel:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Dec 28 2010, 04:21 PM~19441100
> *A person has apparently died after having jumped or fallen from a bridge on East Loop 820 in southeast Fort Worth.
> 
> The Fort Worth Fire Department responded at 1:20 p.m. to the report of a suicide attempt on East Loop 820 South and U.S. 287 South.
> ...



It wasn't me. I was at home today


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Dec 28 2010, 03:21 PM~19441100
> *A person has apparently died after having jumped or fallen from a bridge on East Loop 820 in southeast Fort Worth.
> 
> The Fort Worth Fire Department responded at 1:20 p.m. to the report of a suicide attempt on East Loop 820 South and U.S. 287 South.
> ...


Bastards if this is a suicide...  The should have done it the old fashion way at home like the rest of America


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Dec 28 2010, 03:21 PM~19441100
> *A person has apparently died after having jumped or fallen from a bridge on East Loop 820 in southeast Fort Worth.
> 
> The Fort Worth Fire Department responded at 1:20 p.m. to the report of a suicide attempt on East Loop 820 South and U.S. 287 South.
> ...



MAYBE A DUDE ive been chasing..Motherfucker wont come out his house.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ShakeRoks_@Dec 28 2010, 04:21 PM~19441100
> *A person has apparently died after having jumped or fallen from a bridge on East Loop 820 in southeast Fort Worth.
> 
> The Fort Worth Fire Department responded at 1:20 p.m. to the report of a suicide attempt on East Loop 820 South and U.S. 287 South.
> ...



The guy was in an accident first then while he was standing outside of the vehicle there was another accident and he was knocked off of the bridge. It was just bad luck.




http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/12/28/27...dge-killed.html


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 28 2010, 08:05 PM~19442867
> *The guy was in an accident first then while he was standing outside of the vehicle there was another accident and he was knocked off of the bridge. It was just bad luck.
> http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/12/28/27...dge-killed.html
> *



That's my kind of luck


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 28 2010, 07:05 PM~19442867
> *The guy was in an accident first then while he was standing outside of the vehicle there was another accident and he was knocked off of the bridge. It was just bad luck.
> http://www.star-telegram.com/2010/12/28/27...dge-killed.html
> *


In that case.



RIP


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Dec 28 2010, 10:56 AM~19439227
> *yeah from 2003 :biggrin:  sup daniel hows the 59 coming
> *


I figured it was an oldie! Not much has been going on here. How about you? My son is ready to go back over and check out more cars! The 59' is chilling waiting for funds. Have you been car hunting lately?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Man, poor homie! Before the New Year!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

I need a shot of 1800 for page 1800! :run:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Man that dude had some fucked up luck :angel:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DONUTS, Texas Massacre

Find my dart board


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 28 2010, 05:56 PM~19442804
> *MAYBE A DUDE  ive been chasing..Motherfucker wont come out his house.
> *


I would not come out of my house either if I had a weapons dealer after me. :wow:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 28 2010, 10:34 PM~19444284
> *I would not come out of my house either if I had a weapons dealer after me.  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 28 2010, 08:28 PM~19444231
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DONUTS, Texas Massacre
> 
> ...


RIP to your dart board :angel:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 28 2010, 09:41 PM~19444346
> *RIP to your dart board  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


CHRIS U SHOULD HAVE AT LEAST PUT A PIC UP WHERE HE ACTUALLY HITS THE BOARD AND NOT THE WALL :biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 28 2010, 08:41 PM~19444346
> *RIP to your dart board  :angel:
> 
> 
> ...


:tears: :tears: :tears: :angry: Dam that Lone Star Light looks good :biggrin: Dam that back room bar was fun!!!!look at my sign i made my buddys throw spare change in the tin bucket.... then as soon as we had enough for a 12 pak of keystone light or lone star we were off to the store :biggrin: Me and ShakeRoks brother spent a lot of drunk hours (no ****) shooting darts and playing pool


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Dec 28 2010, 08:45 PM~19444406
> *CHRIS U SHOULD HAVE AT LEAST PUT A PIC UP WHERE HE ACTUALLY HITS THE BOARD AND NOT THE WALL :biggrin:
> *


Come on bro!!!!! take a better look the dart is still in the air!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: !!! Come by for a leson any time homie    ...... Hows the 63 coming


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

what's up loco?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 28 2010, 08:47 PM~19444420
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :angry: Dam that Lone Star Light looks good :biggrin: Dam that back room bar was fun!!!!look at my sign i made my buddys throw spare change in the tin bucket.... then as soon as we had enough for a 12 pak of keystone light or lone star we were off to the store :biggrin: Me and ShakeRoks brother spent a lot of drunk hours (no ****) shooting darts and playing pool
> *


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 28 2010, 09:48 PM~19444442
> *Come on bro!!!!! take a better look the dart is still in the air!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!! Come by for a leson any time homie      ...... Hows the 63 coming
> *


REALLY AINT BEEN DOING TO MUCH TO IT ITS SITTING AT MY BROTHERS HOUSE. ILL PROBABLY GO GET IT IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS. U BEEN PUTTING WORK ON YOURS HOMIE?


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Dec 28 2010, 09:12 PM~19444698
> *REALLY AINT BEEN DOING TO MUCH TO IT ITS SITTING AT MY BROTHERS HOUSE. ILL PROBABLY GO GET IT IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS. U BEEN PUTTING WORK ON YOURS HOMIE?
> *


A little bit I got my eye on something we are in the middle of talking about a price :wow: so I have not put in a whole lot of money I already took the front clip off..... BThompsonTX came by the other night to check on my other repairs so thats the next step... Unless my other deal goes through I will throw a cheap price tag on my 63 price to sell fast :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

word


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 28 2010, 10:55 PM~19445202
> *A little bit I got my eye on something we are in the middle of talking about a price :wow:  so I have not put in a whole lot of money I already took the front clip off..... BThompsonTX came by the other night to check on my other repairs so thats the next step... Unless my other deal goes through I will throw a cheap price tag on my 63 price to sell fast :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS COOL ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME FOR ME TO GET MINE DONE BUT HOPEFULLY I WILL


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Dec 28 2010, 09:59 PM~19445253
> *THATS COOL ITS GONNA TAKE SOME TIME FOR ME TO GET MINE DONE BUT HOPEFULLY I WILL
> *


I know u will bro!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Dec 28 2010, 11:01 PM~19445274
> *I know u will bro!
> *


x2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, 81.7.TX.


Sup fool!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

morning!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Dec 29 2010, 04:58 AM~19447413
> *morning!!
> *


Mornin! Time to to get up....Gotta head out to Tyler today.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Dec 28 2010, 10:59 PM~19444610
> *what's up loco?
> *



Just Been Chillin & About To Start On The Rag.... What You Been Up To Jesse?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 29 2010, 12:05 AM~19445329
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, 81.7.TX.
> Sup fool!
> *


Busy as shit at work!! :angry: :happysad: Sup for this weekend? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 29 2010, 10:13 AM~19448266
> *Busy as shit at work!!  :angry:  :happysad: Sup for this weekend?  :biggrin:
> *


where the new years party at? I gotta work till 10 friday.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats up Funky Town, hope everyone is having a good morning


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 29 2010, 12:03 PM~19448547
> *where the new years party at? I gotta work till 10 friday.
> *


There are a few! Pozole and Menudo!! :0 Even thought about doing it at my house again like last year!! :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 29 2010, 11:41 AM~19448791
> *There are a few! Pozole and Menudo!!  :0  Even thought about doing it at my house again like last year!!  :happysad:
> *


Guero's house right?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Else Having A Big New Years Party??? I Have Some Leftover Fireworks From 6 Years Ago.. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 29 2010, 11:52 AM~19448860
> *Anyone Else Having A Big New Years Party???  I Have Some Leftover Fireworks From 6 Years Ago.. :biggrin:
> *


I might just head home. :happysad:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 29 2010, 07:54 AM~19447934
> *Just Been Chillin & About To Start On The Rag.... What You Been Up To Jesse?
> *


Just working homie fixing to start working on this tbird! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Dec 29 2010, 01:06 PM~19448942
> *Just working homie fixing to start working on this tbird! :biggrin:
> *



Kool Let Me kNow If You Need Any Help..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 29 2010, 12:54 PM~19448873
> *I might just head home. :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DONUTS, Texas Massacre
:wow: :wow: :wow: 
Get back to work :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:yawn:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FT WORTH CRUISE, WE'RE BRINGIN IT BACK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Dec 29 2010, 08:00 PM~19452722
> *FT WORTH CRUISE, WE'RE BRINGIN IT BACK!!!!!!!!!
> *


You cruisen Benny? or only to the swap meets?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chrisdizzle, blanco, $Money Mike$

Whats up fellas?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Dec 29 2010, 10:12 PM~19453106
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: chrisdizzle, blanco, $Money Mike$
> 
> ...



Wassup! Watchin some funny videos on tv wit my son :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: Had some fun with the fam last weekend in the snow hno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

OSCAR!!! Sup dog


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 29 2010, 09:16 PM~19453143
> *:biggrin: Had some fun with the fam last weekend in the snow  hno:
> 
> 
> ...


is that in new mexico or az?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Dec 29 2010, 09:23 PM~19453210-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Tucson AZ :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

How is the 64 comming?


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Dec 29 2010, 09:40 PM~19453402
> *
> *


Sup Jaun!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 29 2010, 09:39 PM~19453382
> *How is the 64 comming?
> *


have not had a chanse to go and get it


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 29 2010, 09:43 PM~19453431
> *have not had a chanse to go and get it
> *


We need to hit up the yard to go get my frame here in a couple weeks. Gonna start tearing down my IMP hno: hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 29 2010, 10:16 PM~19453143
> *:biggrin: Had some fun with the fam last weekend in the snow  hno:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks Pretty Cool Out There... :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 29 2010, 10:45 PM~19453451
> *We need to hit up the yard to go get my frame here in a couple weeks. Gonna start tearing down my IMP hno:  hno:
> *


 :run:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 29 2010, 10:30 PM~19453880
> *:run:
> *


 :around: :around: :around:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 29 2010, 09:45 PM~19453451
> *We need to hit up the yard to go get my frame here in a couple weeks. Gonna start tearing down my IMP hno:  hno:
> *


AWWWWWWWWWWW SHITTTTTT

GOOD LUCK ON THE BUILD HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning 817


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I have some chrome trailing arms for a 64 if anyone needs them, I'm looking to trade for some stock ones and $. Possibly will do the same for my lower a arms LMK if anyone is interested


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 29 2010, 11:30 PM~19453880
> *:run:
> *



What's up Alex!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 29 2010, 09:45 PM~19453451
> *We need to hit up the yard to go get my frame here in a couple weeks. Gonna start tearing down my IMP hno:  hno:
> *


lets do it let me know when :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 29 2010, 10:29 PM~19453875
> *Looks Pretty Cool Out There...  :cheesy:
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros i hope everyone had a good Cristmass.... How is ready for new years


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Dec 30 2010, 09:29 AM~19457105-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 Lets Get Her Done


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 29 2010, 11:52 AM~19449253
> *Kool Let Me kNow If You Need Any Help..
> *


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> How Do The Lower A Arms Look Any Pics?
> 
> They are fresh, they were chromed in June and I've drove my car only like 10 times since. I will try to take some pics later today or 2morrow


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> > How Do The Lower A Arms Look Any Pics?
> >
> > They are fresh, they were chromed in June and I've drove my car only like 10 times since. I will try to take some pics later today or 2morrow


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 30 2010, 12:22 PM~19458041
> *
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 30 2010, 11:22 AM~19458041
> *
> *


Look forward to this event, Enough Said will be in the house


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 30 2010, 07:09 PM~19460850
> *Look forward to this event, Enough Said will be in the house
> *


WOW!!! I'm so excited no that i know you are going!!! Can I sit by you? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Dec 30 2010, 06:09 PM~19460850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, blanco 


Sup Oscar?? You Work Tomorrow?


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Dec 30 2010, 07:51 PM~19461539
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, blanco
> Sup Oscar?? You Work Tomorrow?
> *


Yes but I get out at 330 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Dec 30 2010, 06:35 PM~19461035
> *WOW!!! I'm so excited no that i know you are going!!! Can I sit by you? :biggrin:
> *


As long as ur buyin the beer


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 30 2010, 11:29 PM~19463927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 31 2010, 12:33 AM~19463966
> *Nice pic
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 30 2010, 11:38 PM~19464035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see those 2 rides on the streets again


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 30 2010, 11:29 PM~19463927
> *
> 
> 
> ...


who has that blue 63?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 31 2010, 12:29 AM~19463918
> *As long as ur buyin the beer
> *



O sorry bout that somethin came up and I won't be able to make it.....:biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF and the last one of 2010 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Dec 31 2010, 08:16 AM~19465583
> *TGIF and the last one of 2010 :biggrin:
> *



oh yea bro its the last day of 2010 welcome 2011 I am off work allready to celebrate the NEWYEAR! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

* The first ULC meeting of the year will be here too we have special guest coming to promote the new movie the Green Hornet …. Pass the word

Jan 7, 2011
*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Dec 30 2010, 05:00 AM~19456859
> *1st Car Show of the year...
> 
> Annual New Years Day Show
> ...


WHO'S GOING TOMORROW ??????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Dec 31 2010, 11:19 AM~19466808
> *WHO'S GOING TOMORROW ??????
> *


Nahh


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn Im ready for some COLD BEERS!! :happysad: 

Hope everyone has a SAFE and HAPPY NEW YEAR!! See everyone in 2011!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 30 2010, 10:38 PM~19464035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics homie ! Dam I need to get the linclon goin again I miss drivin it around everywhere.


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

HAVE A SAFE AND HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!! FROM THE CLARK FAMILY


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Dec 31 2010, 01:08 AM~19464366-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VGP tolled me that place was a rip. the winner are always the owners, best friend/family members.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 31 2010, 12:39 PM~19467586
> *Damn Im ready for some COLD BEERS!!  :happysad:
> 
> Hope everyone has a SAFE and HAPPY NEW YEAR!! See everyone in 2011!
> *


Where is the party at?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 31 2010, 01:38 PM~19468154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My fav jam homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Dec 31 2010, 03:00 PM~19468746
> *  guy I sold it to said he was going to repaint it and gold plate everything.
> 
> heard it changed hands.
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy New Years to all my homies, be safe out there tonite...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 30 2010, 08:29 AM~19457105
> *I have some chrome trailing arms for a 64 if anyone needs them, I'm looking to trade for some stock ones and $. Possibly will do the same for my lower a arms LMK if anyone is interested
> *


Here's the pic of the lowers, they will go to the highest bitter cause they gotta go before I start molding these


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 31 2010, 07:20 PM~19470165
> *Here's the pic of the lowers, they will go to the highest bitter cause they gotta go before I start molding these
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61
Wats up Alex Happy New Years homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 31 2010, 09:31 PM~19471057
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61
> ...



Thanks Big Homie... You Have A Good New Years To...


*HAPPY NEW YEARS TO ALL THE HOMIEZ *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, rollin64


Sup John..??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

13 more minutes to go. Come on 10 pm


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Happy New years 2011


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Happy new years 817


----------



## 1bumpercracker (Mar 17, 2010)

Canada Goodtimes jus passin threw ..gotta give it up too my Dfw brothers on the move..GT up an have a safe new years  jose good talking wit u again bro..  2011 u know whats up :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Jan 1 2011, 12:43 AM~19472520
> *Canada Goodtimes jus passin threw ..gotta give it up too my Dfw brothers on the move..GT up an have a safe new years   jose good talking wit u again bro..  2011 u know whats up :biggrin:
> *


Same to u bro, see u later this year in AZ...GT up


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

In the house for 2011! :biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1bumpercracker_@Dec 31 2010, 11:43 PM~19472520
> *Canada Goodtimes jus passin threw ..gotta give it up too my Dfw brothers on the move..GT up an have a safe new years   jose good talking wit u again bro..  2011 u know whats up :biggrin:
> *


Thanks GTIMER and Happy New Year to u too bro ! GT UP TTT!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEARS 817 ! TTT !!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy New Years everyone


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning Peeps.... :420: :h5:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Merry new years everyone!!!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Let's go TCU!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TCU Rose Bowl winners, way to go Horned Frogs...


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 1 2011, 01:29 PM~19474627
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2011, 07:10 PM~19476483
> *TCU Rose Bowl winners, way to go Horned Frogs...
> *


*TCU FOGS ORALE ROSE BOWL*


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 1 2011, 08:10 PM~19476483
> *TCU Rose Bowl winners, way to go Horned Frogs...
> *


 :biggrin:  X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Moring Foros


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, DOUGHBOY940

Wats good Edgar


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

GO COWBOYS


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 2 2011, 05:20 PM~19483123
> *Sup Foros
> *



Sup Playa! I'm back on the grind.


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

Wazzup homies anything going on this month


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 2 2011, 02:39 PM~19482809
> *
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 2 2011, 04:19 PM~19482649
> *GO COWBOYS
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TREND SETTER_@Jan 2 2011, 08:47 PM~19484930
> *Wazzup homies anything going on this month
> *


Dont Think Any Events THis Month..???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, yogi64ss


:0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone know if Berry Motor Cars in Arlington is still open for business??,.. Their website says they are but they haven't answered their phone since Christmas.... :dunno:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

closed on monday's :banghead:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 3 2011, 08:06 AM~19489064
> *Anyone know if Berry Motor Cars in Arlington is still open for business??,.. Their website says they are but they haven't answered their phone since Christmas.... :dunno:
> *


Yea they still open homie, or at least they were about a week before Christmas


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jan 3 2011, 10:08 AM~19489432
> *Yea they still open homie, or at least they were about a week before Christmas
> *


they must have closed for 2 weeks because i was calling daily and no one answered....They must have added their business hours on their website since Friday because now it has them listed....  

I'll hit them up tomorrow.


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT. :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 3 2011, 07:46 AM~19488869
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *



Que onda Blanco! when we going to the range Guey? :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 3 2011, 04:51 PM~19492066
> *Que onda Blanco!  when we going to the range Guey? :machinegun:  :guns:
> *


cuando quieras :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Jan 3 2011, 04:51 PM~19492066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ay me pego como chikle !... :biggrin: nomas digan con tiempo. I bought a 9mm Ruger que quiero estrenar.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 3 2011, 06:07 PM~19492703
> *ay me pego como chikle !... :biggrin:  nomas digan con tiempo. I bought a 9mm Ruger que quiero estrenar.
> *


hell yea :biggrin: i will get with your boy and we can do it :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Jan 3 2011, 06:59 PM~19492641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What up Alex you're invited too!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Who is ready to tear up the streets in 2011? No more sidline lowridin


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2011, 10:06 PM~19494666
> *Who is ready to tear up the streets in 2011? No more sidline lowridin
> *


I WILL BE READY!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 3 2011, 08:56 PM~19494557
> *Damn Primo one more thing we have in common...I have one to an SR9!  :biggrin:
> *


that's the one i bought bro... I was gonna get the compact version but i had a better deal on the standard size.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 3 2011, 09:18 PM~19494824
> *I WILL BE READY!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thats whats up homie. cant wait til the cut dog is out.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2011, 09:06 PM~19494666
> *Who is ready to tear up the streets in 2011? No more sidline lowridin
> *


 :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 3 2011, 09:22 PM~19494865
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up LUIS!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*Can somebody pm me Victors number from 4U2Envy CC. Lost his number. 
Thanks*_


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tlrepresenta_@Jan 2 2011, 11:02 PM~19486205
> *When is the next ULC meeting?
> *


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats fast. didnt know we were starting so soon.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2011, 09:06 PM~19494666
> *Who is ready to tear up the streets in 2011? No more sidline lowridin
> *


MAJESTICS WILL BE ON THEM STREETS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jan 3 2011, 11:30 PM~19496477
> *MAJESTICS WILL BE ON THEM STREETS
> *


Of course.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 4 2011, 12:39 AM~19496644
> *Of course.
> *


 :0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 3 2011, 10:43 PM~19495851
> *
> *



cool..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 3 2011, 10:43 PM~19495851
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 3 2011, 06:38 PM~19493635
> *
> *


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2011, 11:17 PM~19496298
> *Thats fast. didnt know we were starting so soon.
> *


yes SIR


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 3 2011, 10:52 PM~19495255
> *Can somebody pm me Victors number from 4U2Envy CC. Lost his number.
> Thanks
> *



I Think He Changed His Number??? :dunno:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 4 2011, 08:23 AM~19498674
> *I Think He Changed His Number??? :dunno:
> *



Morning Alex....... :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 4 2011, 08:23 AM~19498674
> *I Think He Changed His Number??? :dunno:
> *


Horale Alex thanks homie..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 3 2011, 10:06 PM~19494666
> *Who is ready to tear up the streets in 2011? No more sidline lowridin
> *



Im ready! I'm always on the streets


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: blanco, 81.7.TX.
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 4 2011, 10:40 AM~19499029
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: blanco, 81.7.TX.
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wow: :wave: 

Sup Oscar when you gonna have the 64 at the house so I can roll over to sheck it out!! :happysad:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 4 2011, 09:43 AM~19499054
> *:wow:  :wave:
> 
> Sup Oscar when you gonna have the 64 at the house so I can roll over to sheck it out!!  :happysad:
> *


SOON i hope :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+Jan 4 2011, 09:43 AM~19499054-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe that'll be the menudo saturday


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

not this pay check but next pay check :happysad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 4 2011, 11:17 AM~19499278
> *not this pay check but next pay check :happysad:
> *


What day is that!! I dont know when you get payed!! :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

3 weeks. :happysad:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 4 2011, 10:19 AM~19499292
> *What day is that!! I dont know when you get payed!!  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


the 22nd works for me... Alex, Oscar, Carlos ?...and anyone else.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 4 2011, 12:36 PM~19499745
> *the 22nd works for me... Alex, Oscar, Carlos ?...and anyone else.
> *


Lets do it!! The 22nd it is!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 4 2011, 12:31 PM~19500138
> *Lets do it!! The 22nd it is!!
> *


are we gonna hit up the same yards as last time or have we found new ones?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 4 2011, 11:36 AM~19499745
> *the 22nd works for me... Alex, Oscar, Carlos ?...and anyone else.
> *


im down :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 4 2011, 12:36 PM~19499745
> *the 22nd works for me... Alex, Oscar, Carlos ?...and anyone else.
> *


Im Down...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Dec 31 2010, 06:20 PM~19470165
> *Here's the pic of the lowers, they will go to the highest bitter cause they gotta go before I start molding these
> 
> 
> ...


Still got these Arms, shoot me some offers


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 4 2011, 01:13 PM~19500447
> *are we gonna hit up the same yards as last time or have we found new ones?
> *


I need to go get a frame like dre did so we need to hit up the first yard. Hope it dont rain. :x:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 4 2011, 08:14 PM~19504201
> *I need to go get a frame like dre did so we need to hit up the first yard. Hope it dont rain. :x:
> *



it was raining last time and we were cool...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 4 2011, 08:17 PM~19504238
> *it was raining last time and we were cool...
> *


OHHH SNAPPPPPS


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 4 2011, 09:33 PM~19504454
> *OHHH SNAPPPPPS
> *


Whens the cut dogg gonna be rollin????


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 4 2011, 09:14 PM~19504201
> *I need to go get a frame like dre did so we need to hit up the first yard. Hope it dont rain. :x:
> *



I hope u find that frame homie!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle+Jan 4 2011, 08:36 PM~19504511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why, thank you Benny. that means alot coming from a man of your caliber.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 4 2011, 09:47 PM~19504662
> *SOON! :biggrin:
> Why, thank you Benny. that means alot coming from a man of your caliber.
> *


No problem bro I have a homie that I sold a 64 Impala parts car A while back let me know if u don't find one anytime soon!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 4 2011, 08:50 PM~19504701
> *No problem bro I have a homie that I sold a 64 Impala parts car A while back let me know if u don't  find one anytime soon!
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Is it time for another ak raffle??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jan 4 2011, 09:30 PM~19505192
> *Is it time for another ak raffle??
> *


when you ready


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jan 4 2011, 09:30 PM~19505192
> *Is it time for another ak raffle??
> *


i will take one :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jan 4 2011, 10:30 PM~19505192
> *Is it time for another ak raffle??
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 5 2011, 08:50 AM~19508876
> *Morning Foros
> *



Sup Mr. Matt! Its wedsnesday! Almost the weekend!


sup Dave! If you do a Raffle I'll take a ticket.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I want 2 tickets this time.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

what are the tickets going for? I'm interested...


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jan 4 2011, 10:30 PM~19505192
> *Is it time for another ak raffle??
> *


i will take 1 ticket !!!


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

*  ............ S H O W & G O...........
Chrome Plateing and Metal Polishing**

Call me or PM me for prices.. 972-201-4184 *

SHOW & GO TOPIC


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I will take 1 ticket as well if you do it.. uffin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:run:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 5 2011, 06:54 AM~19508884
> *Sup Mr. Matt! Its wedsnesday! Almost the weekend!
> sup Dave! If you do a Raffle I'll take a ticket.
> *


Whats poppin Big Mike


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 4 2011, 09:11 PM~19504959
> *
> *


I have a frame for you if u want, I just cut up a 64 parts car and have the frame sitting right here rolling unless u want just the bare frame with no suspension.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2011, 06:17 PM~19513421
> *
> *


que onda Alex... you down for the 22nd ?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jan 4 2011, 10:30 PM~19505192
> *Is it time for another ak raffle??
> *



Do you have to be present to win? If not I'll take two! :cheesy:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty7imp, artisticdream63, show67


What up Noel! Come buy my 64 so I can go get that 67 convertible guey!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 4 2011, 12:36 PM~19499745
> *the 22nd works for me... Alex, Oscar, Carlos ?...and anyone else.
> *




Let me check my schedule!.....yeap that works for me too! :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 3 2011, 10:18 PM~19494827
> *that's the one i bought bro... I was gonna get the compact version but i had a better deal on the standard size.
> *



I like mine a lot its the standard too!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up Ft WORTH !


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 5 2011, 06:45 PM~19513708
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sixty7imp, artisticdream63, show67
> What up Noel!  Come buy my 64 so I can go get that 67 convertible guey!
> *


 ***** a we scoop the 64 i see u this sunday :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 5 2011, 04:17 PM~19512269
> *I have a frame for you if u want, I just cut up a 64 parts car and have the frame sitting right here rolling unless u want just the bare frame with no suspension.
> *


I will take it all


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 5 2011, 09:04 PM~19514647
> *I will take it all
> *


 :wow:

If You Need Any Help Let Me Know..


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 5 2011, 08:16 PM~19514809
> *:wow:
> 
> If You Need Any Help Let Me Know..
> *


I need a trailer this weekend. :happysad:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 5 2011, 10:17 PM~19515600
> *I need a trailer this weekend. :happysad:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 5 2011, 10:48 PM~19516693
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Gaut?


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

========================================

Buy 12 tickets or more and get a reserved table. Reserved tables are limited so it's first come first serve..


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LIL JR..TEJAS_@Jan 5 2011, 07:23 PM~19514902
> *
> *


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 5 2011, 10:17 PM~19515600
> *I need a trailer this weekend. :happysad:
> *



Lets Do It...  Just Let Me Know The Time


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 6 2011, 03:12 AM~19518945
> *
> ========================================
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 5 2011, 08:04 PM~19514647
> *I will take it all
> *


let me know if you need help dog :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 6 2011, 07:00 AM~19519262-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I pmd skim. waiting on what he says. But I hoping we can do it sunday.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 6 2011, 12:50 PM~19520752
> *
> *




:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 6 2011, 01:19 PM~19521020
> *:wave:
> *



Sup Carlos??


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 5 2011, 07:46 PM~19514410-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 6 2011, 02:33 PM~19521610
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: just found me something new to bump to!!!

download it here danny
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LC5YY5B0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 6 2011, 03:25 PM~19522017
> *:cheesy: just found me something new to bump to!!!
> 
> download it here danny
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone care to buy a laptop???
its a compaq f700 it has windows 7 ultimate edition
has 120gb hard drive
1 gb memory
dual core amd processor @ 1.80ghz
only thing wrong with it is that the internal wireless card does not work!!!!
easy fix for it is get a usb wifi adapter..i will include one if it sells...
will take some pictures of it later on and post them with a price!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for the Funk!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, blanco
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

This thread is dead


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 6 2011, 08:31 PM~19525218
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, blanco
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Sup OSCAR!!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 6 2011, 09:35 PM~19525265
> *This thread is dead
> *


Lowriding Is DEAD :0 























































J/K


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

SERIOUSLY DUDE TAKE ONE :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 6 2011, 10:10 PM~19525763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 6 2011, 09:10 PM~19525763
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 6 2011, 02:33 PM~19521610
> *:wave:
> 
> 
> ...



Que Onda Danny! Long time no see! How was El Paso?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin: Morning Foros. See yall tonight. I had to switch shifts to be there tonight.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 7 2011, 07:04 AM~19528835
> *:biggrin: Morning Foros. See yall tonight. I had to switch shifts to be there tonight.
> *


TGIF


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 7 2011, 07:04 AM~19528835
> *:biggrin: Morning Foros. See yall tonight. I had to switch shifts to be there tonight.
> *


I would like to attend one of the meetings but I work a split shift at my job!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Jan 6 2011, 11:01 PM~19526353-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 Sup Mr. Alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 7 2011, 08:55 AM~19529108
> *Q-vole Mike, you going to the ULC tonight? It was real good to spend the new years with all my family.
> :thumbsup:
> X2 Sup Mr. Alex
> *


Sup Danny What Time You Going To Be At The Shop?????


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

See everyone at the meeting tonight!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WATS GOOD FOROS


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 7 2011, 09:46 AM~19529323
> *Sup Danny What Time You Going To Be At The Shop?????
> *


I will be back in about hr and half came home to eat and pick up some supplies.


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

For Sale
1 new lead hammer! I will post pics here in a bit!! Just bought a Knock off tool so I dont need it NOMO! :happysad: $10 I can bring it to the meeting 2night!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Jan 7 2011, 03:33 PM~19531805
> *For Sale
> 1 new lead hammer! I will post pics here in a bit!! Just bought a Knock off tool so I dont need it NOMO!  :happysad:  $10 I can bring it to the meeting 2night!!
> *



I Take It If You Havent Sold It Already...  








9pA4Je9Q2i0&feature=related


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Jan 7 2011, 01:47 PM~19531387-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well then I got a new one I dont need either. :biggrin:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 7 2011, 04:04 PM~19532687
> *I might roll by today.
> Well then I got a new one I dont need either. :biggrin:
> *


U SELLIN URS FOR 10 TOO


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Jan 7 2011, 04:41 PM~19533083
> *U SELLIN URS FOR 10 TOO
> *


Nah mines brand new :biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Fast ReplyReply to this topicTopic OptionsStart new topic
2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Elpintor, juangotti


Good seeing you Homie. Beer always taste better with friends. you going to Gilbert's tomorrow?
:biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 7 2011, 05:44 PM~19533110
> *Nah mines brand new :biggrin:
> *


Ill take it. How much you want for it?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*I Want To Thank Everybody That Made It To Last Nights ULC Meeting.. Hope Everybody That Won A Ticket To See "The Green Hornet" Will Be Able To Make It.. Heres Some PIcs That DJ Juan An I Took...*


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 8 2011, 12:34 AM~19537212
> *Fast ReplyReply to this topicTopic OptionsStart new topic
> 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Elpintor, juangotti
> ...


Likewise.  Ill roll by for a minute. :happysad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 8 2011, 09:17 AM~19538493
> *I Want To Thank Everybody That Made It To Last Nights ULC Meeting.. Hope Everybody That Won A Ticket To See "The Green Hornet" Will Be Able To Make It.. Heres Some PIcs That DJ Juan An I Took...
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

What's poppin tonite??


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

so i thought i was bringing my car home today :biggrin: but we found a small strach on the door and on the trunk :angry:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:banghead: :twak:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 8 2011, 09:19 PM~19543567
> *:banghead:  :twak:
> *


still looks clean though


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 8 2011, 10:17 PM~19543552
> *so i thought i was bringing my car home today  :biggrin:  but we found a small strach on the door and on the trunk  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

I Passed By But Everybody Was Gone...  NoOne Cruising Main.. :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 8 2011, 10:17 PM~19544063
> *:0
> 
> I Passed By But Everybody Was Gone...   NoOne Cruising Main.. :happysad:
> *


I seen you rollin through riverside down Bonnie Brae


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jan 9 2011, 02:11 AM~19545447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Clean MC


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jan 9 2011, 08:28 AM~19546511
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS MONTE LS ! SPORTING THAT BIG GOODTIMES PLAQUE !!! TTT !!!


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 8 2011, 08:17 PM~19543552
> *so i thought i was bringing my car home today  :biggrin:  but we found a small strach on the door and on the trunk  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


Nice meeting you blanco  That four is looking good :wow:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 8 2011, 10:17 PM~19543552
> *so i thought i was bringing my car home today  :biggrin:  but we found a small strach on the door and on the trunk  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

*I Want To Thank Everybody That Made It To Last Nights ULC Meeting.. Hope Everybody That Won A Ticket To See "The Green Hornet" Will Be Able To Make It.. Heres Some PIcs That DJ Juan An I Took...*


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

WTF!!!!!! ITS SNOWING :wow:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 9 2011, 12:59 PM~19547585
> *WTF!!!!!! ITS SNOWING :wow:
> *


yup... north dallas is getting it pretty good... 3"-6" is what we're expecting...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Jan 9 2011, 02:35 PM~19547839
> *:wave:
> *


Whats Up DUde!!!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Got an IPHONE 3G 16GB Jailbroken and Unlocked for 200 bucks..no charger


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 9 2011, 05:14 PM~19548819
> *Got an IPHONE 3G 16GB Jailbroken and Unlocked for 200 bucks..no charger
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Jan 8 2011, 09:25 PM~19543630-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 8 2011, 10:17 PM~19543552
> *so i thought i was bringing my car home today  :biggrin:  but we found a small strach on the door and on the trunk  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good Oscar! Sux about the scratches but I'm sure it will all get taken care of.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 9 2011, 06:33 PM~19549721
> *thanks bro whats up with the cutdog  :biggrin:
> the mark V is looking good 2 bro
> thanks :thumbsup:
> *


Easter


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Tomorrow Is The Day...*


:run: :h5: uffin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 9 2011, 10:29 PM~19552630
> *Tomorrow Is The Day...
> :run:  :h5:  uffin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 12:29 AM~19552630
> *Tomorrow Is The Day...
> :run:  :h5:  uffin:
> *


Congrats Alex!! :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 9 2011, 11:29 PM~19552630
> *Tomorrow Is The Day...
> :run:  :h5:  uffin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros......



Hope it goes well Alex


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 12:29 AM~19552630
> *Tomorrow Is The Day...
> :run:  :h5:  uffin:
> *



:hi5:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i have one set of some firestone white wall tires 155/80/13 for sale
still...280.00 OBO


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 8 2011, 10:17 PM~19543552
> *so i thought i was bringing my car home today  :biggrin:  but we found a small strach on the door and on the trunk  :angry:
> 
> 
> ...


That sucks, but its still looks clean as hell oscar. uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 10 2011, 10:12 AM~19555473
> *i have one set of some firestone white wall tires 155/80/13 for sale
> still...280.00 OBO
> 
> ...


What's up homie ! Hey what's the lowest ull take for them tires ? Hit me up on my cell phone 817-637-2639


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

*JUST CRUSIN THRU BIG HOMIEZ  *


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 10 2011, 01:05 PM~19556697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE !!!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 10 2011, 02:05 PM~19556697
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

What up. When's the next show/ get together?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

What up everybody?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

NOT A DAMN THING -Smokey


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab+Jan 10 2011, 08:48 PM~19559730-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prolly ULC meeting in 2 weeks.





Anybody know of a good company to rent porta pottys from?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 10 2011, 08:42 PM~19560290
> *Prolly ULC meeting in 2 weeks.
> Anybody know of a good company to rent porta pottys from?
> *


Dont need em. Gateway park comes with 2 and that has always been more then enough


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2011, 09:26 PM~19560120
> *NOT A DAMN THING -Smokey
> *


Danny still workin on da cutty?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Jan 10 2011, 08:51 PM~19560450
> *Danny still workin on da cutty?
> *


Yes sir


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 10 2011, 12:12 PM~19555473
> *i have one set of some firestone white wall tires 155/80/13 for sale
> still...280.00 OBO
> 
> ...


SOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Thanks Everybody... My Healthy Baby Girl Was Born Today At 2:56pm 8 lbs, 8oz. 19" *



:h5:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 09:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE..
:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2011, 07:46 PM~19560356
> *Dont need em. Gateway park comes with 2 and that has always been more then enough
> *


Tha last two from the park smelled like shit bad that why we had two other on the other side for the woemen and kids


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 09:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *


Congrats ALEX


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 11:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *


CONGRATS BROTHER... :cheesy:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 10 2011, 11:26 PM~19561803
> *Tha last two from the park smelled like shit bad that why we had two other on the other side for the woemen and kids
> *


Thanks Leonard. That would be the best thing to do. What companies have you guys used in the past?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 11:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *


  congratulations x817 alex :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 11:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *




Congratulations to you and your wife Alex! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 09:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *


CONGRATS BIG HOMIE!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 10:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *


:h5: Congrats


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 10 2011, 11:10 PM~19562300
> *Thanks Leonard. That would be the best thing to do. What companies have you guys used in the past?
> *


PM SENT.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 10:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *


CONGRATZ


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 10 2011, 10:26 PM~19561803
> *Tha last two from the park smelled like shit bad that why we had two other on the other side for the woemen and kids
> *


You can call the city and tell them to change them out at no cost. Last time we had an even which was the hop at the park event. I ordered 2 but the 2 there were sufficient. wasted 100 bucks. IMO


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 10:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE :h5:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 09:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *


 :cheesy: congratulations homie


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 09:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *


Congratulation Alex


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2011, 12:36 AM~19562558
> *You can call the city and tell them to change them out at no cost.  Last time we had an even which was the hop at the park event. I ordered 2 but the 2 there were sufficient. wasted 100 bucks. IMO
> *


There was also a soccer game going on and the Dog Park was packed!! 

More people=Dirtier Porta Johns!  My .02 :happysad:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 10:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *


Congrats ALEX


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Dec 31 2010, 05:03 PM~19469686
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 10 2011, 11:36 PM~19562558
> *You can call the city and tell them to change them out at no cost.  Last time we had an even which was the hop at the park event. I ordered 2 but the 2 there were sufficient. wasted 100 bucks. IMO
> *



Kool okay Juan you the man and as a newly spokesman for the ULC make it happen for us Homie at the Easter Picnic :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Jan 11 2011, 10:06 AM~19565166
> *Kool okay Juan you the man and as a newly spokesman for the ULC make it happen for us Homie at the Easter Picnic  :biggrin:
> *


lol will do bro


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Jan 9 2011, 08:01 AM~19546278
> *
> 
> 
> ...






Valentines Dance Feb 12, 2011


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 11 2011, 10:14 AM~19565228
> *lol will do bro
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 10:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *


CONGRATULATIONS BIG HOMIE!!!!!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

im takin some shots of this to warm up. its kinda chilly outside :biggrin: either ill warm up o se me olvida ala chingada que esta frio!!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 10:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19" </span>
> :h5:
> *




congrats alex


> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Jan 11 2011, 10:06 AM~19565166
> *Kool okay Juan you the man and as a newly spokesman, <span style=\'color:green\'>and head of the Trash detail *





> *for the ULC make it happen for us Homie at the Easter Picnic  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 11 2011, 11:47 AM~19565471
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lol DAMN!!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 10 2011, 06:16 PM~19558217
> *Thats how the Big "M" gets down... Lookin firme Augie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 11 2011, 10:55 AM~19565535
> *Lol DAMN!!
> *


lol how you been germain???


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 11 2011, 12:05 PM~19565612
> *lol how you been germain???
> *


Ive been alright bro, trying to make some Power Moves, how bout u?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 09:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *


Congrats Alex


Sup germain Sup macias


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: fortworthmex, 80 Eldog, Macias
sup matt!! :wave:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 11 2011, 11:15 AM~19565677
> *Ive been alright bro, trying to make some Power Moves, how bout u?
> *


orale thats good bro ahi que hecharle ganas. im trying to stay busy and warm tambien, im getting ready to go back to school on monday. this is my graduating semester so im pretty excited about that.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Jan 10 2011, 04:16 PM~19558217
> *Thats how the Big "M" gets down... Lookin firme Augie :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :wave:
> *





> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Jan 10 2011, 03:48 PM~19557979
> *NICE !!!
> *


THANKS HOMIEZ! :wave:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Whats up Matt???? how have you been???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Just been chillin bro how you been Homie?

Sup Puppet how you been Homie Pm me yo number


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by califas_@Jan 11 2011, 12:02 AM~19562866
> *CONGRATS HOMIE  :h5:
> *


X 2011


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Congrats Alex!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 10:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *


:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 10:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *


congratulations loco


----------



## BIG George! (Nov 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 10 2011, 11:01 PM~19561455
> *Thanks Everybody...  My Healthy Baby Girl  Was Born Today At 2:56pm  8 lbs, 8oz.  19"
> :h5:
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Jan 11 2011, 10:58 AM~19565556
> *:wave:
> *


_*Congrats Alex*_


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks To All My Big HOmies.... :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 11 2011, 12:43 PM~19566723
> *Just been chillin bro how you been Homie?
> 
> Sup Puppet how you been Homie Pm me yo number
> *


 :biggrin: sup homie pm sent


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by groucho_@Jan 11 2011, 11:53 AM~19566364
> *WATCH "SOUTHLAND" TONIGHT ON TNT, TECHNIQUES CC, HELLAFYDE, HELLAFYDRAULICS ARE IN THIS EPISODE, CHECK OUT THE SCREEN SHOTS BELOW..
> *



If anyone saw SOUTHLAND last night my fellow TECHNIQUES LA were in the back ground flying colors along with RollerOnly and few other clubs


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:420:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 12 2011, 12:33 PM~19575168
> *Thanks To All My Big HOmies.... :biggrin:
> *



congratulations on the new one alex.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I wanna say congraulation to Alex and his wife for thier new baby girl..

Another gift from God to you and your family... Your blessed homie...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Got 2 new 3 gallon chrome air tanks for $120 the pair


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Also still got my chrome lower A arms, need some stocks plus $120 they are off a 64


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 11 2011, 01:43 PM~19566723
> *Just been chillin bro how you been Homie?
> 
> Sup Puppet how you been Homie Pm me yo number
> *


ive been good bro pos ya vez hechandole ganas and staying warm.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jan 12 2011, 05:31 PM~19578099
> *Also still got my chrome lower A arms, need some stocks plus $120 they are off a 64
> *


pm you


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

My buddy Josh from Made Men CC stopping traffic :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:09 PM~19579764
> *My buddy Josh from Made Men CC stopping traffic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NOT HATING BUT TELL HIM, YOU HAVE TO DROP THE REAR RIGHT CORNER IN ORDER TO DO A BETTER 3 WHEEL


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 12 2011, 08:20 PM~19579904
> *NOT HATING BUT TELL HIM, YOU HAVE TO DROP THE REAR RIGHT CORNER IN ORDER TO DO A BETTER 3 WHEEL
> *


Fuck Rich why are you always hating :biggrin: Just Kidding bro!!! Dude I dont care how he does it I just was taking footage   I think he dumped the right corner on the second go around not sure..  How you been homie


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Jan 12 2011, 07:22 PM~19579928
> *Fuck Rich why are you always hating :biggrin:  Just Kidding bro!!! Dude I dont care how he does it I just was taking footage    I think he dumped the right corner on the second go around not sure..   How you been homie
> *


Been doing purdy good bro, I can't complain...life is good.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 12 2011, 09:20 PM~19579904
> *NOT HATING BUT TELL HIM, YOU HAVE TO DROP THE REAR RIGHT CORNER IN ORDER TO DO A BETTER 3 WHEEL
> *


Cool Story Bro.


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

:wow:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros its fuggin cold outside


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jan 12 2011, 06:27 PM~19578063
> *Got 2 new 3 gallon chrome air tanks for $120 the pair
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 ...You goin with hydro's???


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Jan 12 2011, 08:09 PM~19579764
> *My buddy Josh from Made Men CC stopping traffic :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...
















:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*You guys still down to hit the Junk Yards on the 22nd??*


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 12 2011, 05:34 PM~19578127
> *ive been good bro pos ya vez hechandole ganas and staying warm.
> *


Hell yea i know that feelin tryin to stay warm hows the elco comin along


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

its coming along pretty good. still havent done anything else to it lately. she is driving that car like she stole it though!!!! she doesnt want to get off the car.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 13 2011, 11:04 AM~19584696
> *You guys still down to hit the Junk Yards on the 22nd??
> *




yes sir! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Jan 13 2011, 11:12 AM~19585158-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you still down Juan?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Jan 13 2011, 09:25 AM~19584847
> *its coming along pretty good. still havent done anything else to it lately. she is driving that car like she stole it though!!!! she doesnt want to get off the car.
> *


Thats what im talkin bout hope i get mine back and out sooooon


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 13 2011, 01:04 PM~19586098
> *Thats what im talkin bout hope i get mine back and out sooooon
> *


lol yeah. dont worry bro youll get your car as soon as you know it.


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

any a-arms for a impala 63? both if possible


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

wuz poppin DFW


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 13 2011, 08:11 AM~19584390
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Holy Moly hno: hno: I would of had to run on foot cause I dont think I have a good realationship with FWPD :0 ......



:biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DONUTS, 60 TO LIFE
Whats up Homie!! My boys that stop by ur house .... Are still talking about your rides!!! Looking good bro


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

if u have any nice pics of the Ft W stockyards or skyline either day or night would u please post them? I'm needing a ic to use as a background for a flyer.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone care to buy a laptop???
its a compaq f700 it has windows 7 ultimate edition
has 120gb hard drive
1 gb memory
dual core amd processor @ 1.80ghz
only thing wrong with it is that the internal wireless card does not work!!!!
easy fix for it is get a usb wifi adapter..i will include one if it sells...
will take some pictures of it later on and post them with a price!!!! 
$200.00
no scratches on the screen its flawless!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 13 2011, 10:24 AM~19585228
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Jan 13 2011, 03:33 PM~19587749
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DONUTS, 60 TO LIFE
> Whats up Homie!! My boys that stop by ur house .... Are still talking about your rides!!! Looking good bro
> *


 THANKES BRO I got a new one come out its a RAG sould be nice


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Jan 13 2011, 05:32 PM~19588813
> *THANKES BRO  I got a new one come out its  a RAG sould be nice
> *


hell yeah bro!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jan 13 2011, 12:09 PM~19585603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HMMMMM


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 13 2011, 06:37 PM~19589427
> *
> LIES
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

anybody know of some supremes for sale :dunno: 13 or 14s


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Jan 13 2011, 08:43 PM~19590223
> *anybody know of some supremes for sale :dunno: 13 or 14s
> *


Ask Dre


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 13 2011, 10:06 PM~19590555
> *Ask Dre
> *


Thanks homie I p.m.ed him :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Jan 13 2011, 09:41 PM~19591073
> *Thanks homie I p.m.ed him :biggrin:
> *


He might need some coaxing :happysad: 

What you working on now? Caprice Wagon still?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Gotta be up @ 5am WTF


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

:wave: :wave: FRIDAY


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 13 2011, 09:24 AM~19585228
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:yawn:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

2 Members: Macias, Marko57
hey bro como esta??? como se la paso los holidays???


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Lenard


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## RIMOTA (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Dec 26 2010, 11:50 AM~19423259
> *I C YOU HOPPIN IT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


your not suppose to hop it in park it'll mess up the tranny


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 13 2011, 10:43 PM~19591105
> *He might need some coaxing :happysad:
> 
> What you working on now? Caprice Wagon still?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Jan 14 2011, 10:13 PM~19600757
> *:yes:
> *




You aint buying any rims fool!! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 14 2011, 04:29 PM~19598494
> *Sup Lenard
> *


Wass up Homie :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 13 2011, 08:47 AM~19584284
> *:0  :0  :0 ...You goin with hydro's???
> *


Not yet, I just bought 4 tanks and had them all chromed because I planned on using all of them but decided not to.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 15 2011, 12:37 PM~19605473
> *
> *


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 15 2011, 12:37 PM~19605473
> *
> *


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i Still have a couple of sets of the firestone supreme si 155-80-13 white wall tires..hit me up at 682.561.7651 if interested..will not SHIP!!!!!!


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:machinegun:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Foros


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jan 16 2011, 07:09 AM~19610666
> *Wat it dew Foros
> *


 sup bro


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Martin


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

JUST KICK IT Y TU


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Jan 16 2011, 04:05 AM~19610329
> *:machinegun:
> *


:guns: :guns:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 16 2011, 01:38 PM~19612186
> *:guns: :guns:
> *


 :twak: :dunno:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 15 2011, 10:50 PM~19609500
> *i Still have a couple of sets of the firestone supreme si 155-80-13 white wall tires..hit me up at 682.561.7651 if interested..will not SHIP!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE IM STILL GOING TO GET AT YOU BRO


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 16 2011, 02:41 PM~19612209
> *WHATS UP HOMIE IM STILL GOING TO GET AT YOU BRO
> *


Its cool bro , im sure ill still have a couple of sets


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 16 2011, 02:38 PM~19612191
> *:twak:  :dunno:
> *


Lol, squishi my homie!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Jan 16 2011, 10:08 AM~19611055
> *sup bro
> *


Wats up Martin how u been homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Jan 16 2011, 09:41 AM~19611234
> *JUST KICK IT Y TU
> *


At work homie doin the same old shit hows the 64?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup ENOUGH SAID How u been Homie


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 16 2011, 02:18 PM~19612712
> *At work homie doin the same old shit hows the 64?
> *


 had 2 put it on back burner put pulling out a vert right QUICK


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jan 16 2011, 02:08 PM~19612649
> *Wats up Martin how u been homie
> *


 kicken it bro how bout u


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Jan 16 2011, 07:56 PM~19614309
> *kicken it bro how bout u
> *


GOODTIMIN it so life is good, see u picked up a vert that's bad ass


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ICON motorcycle jacket,practically new $50 takes it size Lg


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 16 2011, 01:58 PM~19612283
> *Lol, squishi my homie!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Homies..??? :drama:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chrisdizzle, Loco 61, ENOUGH SAID
Whats up Alex? Hows the baby?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Jan 17 2011, 12:26 AM~19616492
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: chrisdizzle, Loco 61, ENOUGH SAID
> Whats up Alex? Hows the baby?
> *



Just chillin Chris... Baby is doing good...Thanks Homie...


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

ttt for funky town


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 17 2011, 02:04 AM~19617399
> *Just chillin Chris...  Baby is doing good...Thanks Homie...
> *



:thumbsup:


ULC this friday? Can u double check and make sure the RO Spring Picnic is on the schedule for Apr 30 please?


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Couple of pics I took yesterday at Neon Nites!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 17 2011, 10:22 AM~19618641
> *:thumbsup:
> ULC this friday?  Can u double check and make sure the RO Spring Picnic is on the schedule for Apr 30  please?
> *


At Gateway Right? Got IT....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 17 2011, 10:50 AM~19618789
> *Couple of pics I took yesterday at Neon Nites!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*we still on for saturday fellas ?.... *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

It's official, firestone fr380's white walls are discontinued and not backordered like alot of people are saying..so good luck on finding someone who still has them in stock..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 17 2011, 04:18 PM~19621202
> *It's official, firestone fr380's white walls are discontinued and not backordered like alot of people are saying..so good luck on finding someone who still has them in stock..
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 17 2011, 12:04 AM~19617399
> *Just chillin Chris...  Baby is doing good...Thanks Homie...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 17 2011, 02:18 PM~19621202
> *It's official, firestone fr380's white walls are discontinued and not backordered like alot of people are saying..so good luck on finding someone who still has them in stock..
> *


:machinegun: :machinegun: :ninja: FIRESTONE BETTER BRING THEM BACK LOL


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> Just chillin Chris... Baby is doing good...Thanks Homie...
> [/quote :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

All that means is that my sets just went up 30%,should have gotten em for 220 lmao, way cheaper than the milestars..


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

sup OSCAR :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:wave: what it do martin


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

playing with my duce :ninja:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:0


> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Jan 17 2011, 06:52 PM~19623021
> *playing with my duce :ninja:
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

i just came in from playing with the 64 it is geting cold hno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 17 2011, 06:56 PM~19623069
> *i just came in from playing with the 64 it is geting cold  hno:
> *


pics?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 17 2011, 06:12 PM~19622635
> *
> *



ITS GONNA BE A GOOD DANCE..

PROSPECT TECHNIQUES DFW CC


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

B4









after









:biggrin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 17 2011, 07:05 PM~19623156
> *B4
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  beer at oscars after the meeting!! :happysad:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 17 2011, 07:05 PM~19623156
> *B4
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Oscar


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Jan 17 2011, 05:52 PM~19623021
> *playing with my duce :ninja:
> *



wassup homie how u doin. long time no see homie


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX.+Jan 17 2011, 07:09 PM~19623204-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 17 2011, 07:05 PM~19623156
> *B4
> 
> 
> ...




NICE RIDE..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 17 2011, 08:05 PM~19623156
> *B4
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice BIG O once u get on the road pass by my block on the North Side!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

I HAVE MY 63 FOR SALE
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry19623667


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 17 2011, 08:05 PM~19623156
> *B4
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good homie


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*THIS IS OLD SCHOOL BACK IN THE DAYS
*


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*
We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at *[email protected][/size] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 17 2011, 06:05 PM~19623156
> *B4
> 
> 
> ...


looKs good homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Jan 17 2011, 07:05 PM~19623156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Jan 17 2011, 08:21 PM~19623858
> *looKs good homie
> *


thanks bro check out the rest of the pic :biggrin:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=28&t=577673


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

gng 2 b nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Some pics from my trip to Roswell, N.M. this weekend.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 17 2011, 07:53 PM~19624203
> *Some pics from my trip to Roswell, N.M. this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 17 2011, 06:09 PM~19623204
> *:wow:   beer at oscars after the meeting!!  :happysad:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jan 17 2011, 09:03 PM~19624328
> *X2 :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


^^^^^^^ This fool Sleepin!!! Where you been at fool? :run:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Ray Jay Sup Dre Sup Puppet


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*WHOS DOWN FOR SOME LOWRIDIN?????


SOME ONE LET ME ROLL SIDE BAR? LETS TAKE IT TO D TOWN FUCK IT? SPONTANIOUS CRUISE? LET TAKE THERE 10 BEST SPOTS @ SONIC AND BUY EM A BURGER. :biggrin:*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:YAWN:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DONUTS, 80 Eldog
what up bro!


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 17 2011, 08:11 PM~19624434
> *^^^^^^^ This fool Sleepin!!! Where you been at fool? :run:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: wats up wey been chilling wey wher u been at with ur lots off work ass :biggrin: sup matt Like that tiger strip pitt u got


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jan 17 2011, 10:04 PM~19625137
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: wats up wey been chilling  wey wher u been at with ur lots off work ass    :biggrin: sup matt  Like that tiger strip pitt u got
> *


 :biggrin: LMAO. Shillen right here! DRINKIN AND SHIT. BAHAHAHA


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

FOR SALE!!!!! MAKE OFFER!!! FULLY WRAPPED FRAME, EURO FRONT, CUT AND READY FOR SWITCHES... BUILT TO HOP, STARTED BUT NEVER FINISHED. VERY VERY VERY CLEAN INSIDE, PILLOW TOP INTERIOR, SUNROOF... NO ENGINE OR TRANS... MORE PICS TO COME!!!!!IFINTERESTED PM ME. GREAT START, AND CAN BE DELIVERED!


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 17 2011, 09:08 PM~19625184
> *:biggrin: LMAO.  Shillen right here! DRINKIN AND SHIT. BAHAHAHA
> *


 :wow: mas putin :biggrin: whats up wey when we going to party like a rock star :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jan 17 2011, 10:43 PM~19625725
> *:wow: mas putin :biggrin: whats up wey when we going to party like a rock star  :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHEN EVER BRO! Ill be at Dukes in Bedford Saturday night


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 17 2011, 10:18 PM~19624508
> *WHOS DOWN FOR SOME LOWRIDIN?????
> SOME ONE LET ME ROLL SIDE BAR? LETS TAKE IT TO D TOWN FUCK IT? SPONTANIOUS CRUISE? LET TAKE THERE 10 BEST SPOTS @ SONIC AND BUY EM A BURGER. :biggrin:
> *


When?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 17 2011, 11:48 PM~19626511
> *When?
> *


IM DOWN FOR SATURDAY!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Jan 17 2011, 04:18 PM~19621202-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wake up Juan night is young. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2011, 12:59 AM~19627173
> *:0 , where did you hear that?
> Saas
> Six Fo is looking good , Blanco.  :thumbsup:
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 17 2011, 09:11 PM~19623763
> *THIS IS OLD SCHOOL BACK IN THE DAYS
> 
> 
> ...












found these pic in another forum.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Go to bed fools!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jan 18 2011, 03:06 AM~19627450
> *Go to bed fools!!
> *


Chale... :biggrin:

Sup Puppet.


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2011, 01:19 AM~19627485
> *Chale...  :biggrin:
> 
> Sup Puppet.
> *


 :biggrin: q ondas carnal how u been chingos d jale at the D-SHOP :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 17 2011, 10:51 PM~19626558
> *IM DOWN FOR SATURDAY!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jan 18 2011, 03:43 AM~19627533
> *:biggrin: q ondas carnal how u been  chingos d jale at the D-SHOP  :biggrin:
> *


Q-vole, Enough to keep me busy.


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2011, 01:47 AM~19627550
> *Q-vole, Enough to keep me busy.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: aver cuando me echo una vuelta para echar unas bien frias coronitas :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Fast ReplyReply to this topicTopic OptionsStart new topic
3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Elpintor, juangotti

You back Juan...dam drunks don't let people sleep :biggrin:




> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jan 18 2011, 04:06 AM~19627587
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: aver cuando me echo una vuelta para echar unas bien frias coronitas  :biggrin:
> *


Ya dejiste, cuanto quieras ay estoy.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2011, 03:10 AM~19627597
> *
> You back Juan...dam drunks don't let people sleep :biggrin:
> 
> *


I am chillen  :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2011, 04:14 AM~19627603
> *I am chillen   :biggrin:
> *


 no work tomorrow or you go in late?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2011, 03:17 AM~19627610
> *no work tomorrow or you go in late?
> *


I go in @ 2pm so just bsing on the intranetz


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Cool same here.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2011, 03:20 AM~19627613
> *Cool  same here.
> *


 :h5: Ill be by your shop Friday if possible.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Juan someone was asking if you want to sell your head liner from the car. You wont need it no more since you got the moon roof. How much do you want for it?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2011, 04:21 AM~19627615
> *:h5:  Ill be by your shop Friday if possible.
> *


Do That we can have a few beers before we go to the ULC. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2011, 03:23 AM~19627620
> *Juan someone was asking if you want to sell your head liner from the car. You wont need it no more since you got the moon roof. How much do you want for it?
> *


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Headliner-b...sQ5fAccessories
380306986472

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Headliner-b...sQ5fAccessories
310281824474


Looks like they go for around 2 bills shipped New. I think 80 would be sufficient.

OBO


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2011, 03:25 AM~19627623
> *Do That we can have a few beers before we go to the ULC. :biggrin:
> *


I wont make it to ULC. I have to work.  I was talking in the morning. If not then Saturday.


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2011, 02:25 AM~19627623
> *Do That we can have a few beers before we go to the ULC. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2011, 02:29 AM~19627631
> *I wont make it to ULC. I have to work.  I was talking in the morning. If not then Saturday.
> *


 :wow: what :biggrin: hows the cutty doing bro


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jan 18 2011, 03:31 AM~19627636
> *:wow:  what    :biggrin: hows the cutty doing bro
> *


Its comings. How is the tre?


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2011, 02:32 AM~19627638
> *Its comings. How is the tre?
> *


 :0 and  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jan 18 2011, 04:31 AM~19627636
> *:wow:  what    :biggrin: hows the cutty doing bro
> *


 good bro I have to strip a few panels of to bare metal since they still had some OG paint on them. Going to reprimer the hole car and guide code again.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Jan 18 2011, 04:44 AM~19627662
> *
> *


Miguel?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn ya'll was up late!!!


Juan I'll let you know bout saturday.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2011, 01:04 AM~19627442
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dam that's me in 1981 :biggrin:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2011, 01:59 AM~19627173
> *:0 , where did you hear that?
> 
> *


Firestone headquarters or bridgestone, same shit. Dude said no more white walls


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS+Jan 17 2011, 08:24 PM~19624573-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3+Jan 18 2011, 03:47 AM~19627670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh. no one is hype about it. Dont worry about it.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Dre


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 17 2011, 10:39 PM~19625667
> *HOw much Oso for the car???*


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 18 2011, 07:56 AM~19628080
> *Dam that's me in 1981 :biggrin:
> *


_*Damn I was just born that year.... lol*_ :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 18 2011, 07:56 AM~19628080
> *Dam that's me in 1981 :biggrin:
> *



NOW THATS A OG.. :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 18 2011, 12:38 PM~19629699
> *Sup Dre
> *


Sup matt!! When we gonna see that elco hit the streets again? :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 17 2011, 09:53 PM~19624203
> *Some pics from my trip to Roswell, N.M. this weekend.
> 
> 
> ...


  Klean Rides...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 17 2011, 08:05 PM~19623156
> *B4
> 
> 
> ...


One Of The Cleanest Rides In The DFW...


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 18 2011, 06:44 PM~19633299
> *One Of The Cleanest Rides In The DFW...
> *


X2


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, moneytalks63


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 17 2011, 11:48 PM~19625787
> *FOR SALE!!!!! MAKE OFFER!!! FULLY WRAPPED FRAME, EURO FRONT, CUT AND READY FOR SWITCHES... BUILT TO HOP, STARTED BUT NEVER FINISHED. VERY VERY VERY CLEAN INSIDE, PILLOW TOP INTERIOR, SUNROOF... NO ENGINE OR TRANS... MORE PICS TO COME!!!!!IFINTERESTED PM ME. GREAT START, AND CAN BE DELIVERED!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 18 2011, 10:33 PM~19634504
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Oso, u buying the beers if you sell the car by friday. :biggrin: 


*J/K* Good Luck Homie.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Someone come get this off my hands bros!!!!


















having trouble loading vid.... heres the link  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jh_LFFuSE8


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 18 2011, 09:03 PM~19634890
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thx juan i couldnt get that one and i done a 1000 of them........Iam a dip shit loser


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

No worries homie


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Jan 18 2011, 08:58 PM~19634821
> *Someone come get this off my hands bros!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 18 2011, 10:47 PM~19634688
> *Sup Oso, u buying the beers if you sell the car by friday. :biggrin:
> J/K Good Luck Homie.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Jan 18 2011, 10:58 PM~19634821
> *Someone come get this off my hands bros!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



How much?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 18 2011, 10:33 PM~19634504
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Think I worked on that car years ago


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 18 2011, 05:41 PM~19632690
> *Sup matt!! When we gonna see that elco hit the streets again?  :cheesy:
> *


Soon Homie i hope :happysad:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Jan 18 2011, 10:01 PM~19635459
> *How much?
> *


Asking 3800


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 18 2011, 07:44 PM~19633299
> *One Of The Cleanest Rides In The DFW...
> *


Can't wait to see it saturday....


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

ttt


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Jan 19 2011, 12:06 AM~19635495
> *Think I worked on that car years ago
> 
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULD BUY IT AND FINISH IT HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 19 2011, 02:21 PM~19640433
> *YOU SHOULD BUY IT AND FINISH IT HOMIE! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Where is every one at?


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 19 2011, 06:37 PM~19642527
> *Where is every one at?
> *


I bet watching American Idol :happysad: :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Jan 19 2011, 08:14 PM~19642950
> *I bet watching American Idol :happysad:  :happysad:
> *


Well every one needs to stop watching that crap and get on LIL. I got 3 hours to burn here. :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 19 2011, 06:19 PM~19643004
> *Well every one needs to stop watching that crap and get on LIL. I got 3 hours to burn here. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 19 2011, 07:19 PM~19643004
> *Well every one needs to stop watching that crap and get on LIL. I got 3 hours to burn here. :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 19 2011, 08:22 PM~19643040
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


Whats on the agenda for this weekend?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 19 2011, 09:29 PM~19643123
> *Whats on the agenda for this weekend?
> *



We have a quince to go to. My weekend was over before I even thought about havin one.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 19 2011, 08:49 PM~19643331
> *We have a quince to go to. My weekend was over before I even thought about havin one.
> *


Quince's are always cool. Beer and Music = :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 19 2011, 10:02 PM~19643459
> *Quince's are always cool. Beer and Music = :thumbsup:
> *



Music yes but no beer. At least i dont think there is. Do you wanna go?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 19 2011, 09:10 PM~19643568
> *Music yes but no beer. At least i dont think there is. Do you wanna go?
> *


Where is at? If there is know beer I dont think so. I would out of place. :happysad:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 19 2011, 10:11 PM~19643579
> *Where is at? If there is know beer I dont think so. I would out of place. :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 19 2011, 09:30 PM~19643791
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Who is down to Drink tonight? Im in Bedford now  Bout to hit up a bar right after work.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 19 2011, 10:11 PM~19643579
> *Where is at? If there is know beer I dont think so. I would out of place. :happysad:
> *



Some where in North side


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 19 2011, 09:36 PM~19643869
> *Who is down to Drink tonight? Im in Bedford now  Bout to hit up a bar right after work.
> *



Your a drinkin fool..That shits no good for you homie!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Foros


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good nite ya'll.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Jan 19 2011, 09:44 PM~19643983-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a problem


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Go MAVS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 19 2011, 10:10 PM~19644959
> *
> *


 :biggrin: sup homie hows the family and ur little princes


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

GOOD MORNING FOROS!!!!!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

ANY BODY HAVE A 61 GRILL GUARD FOR SALE??? pm me if u do !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jan 20 2011, 09:47 AM~19647686
> *ANY BODY HAVE A 61 GRILL GUARD FOR SALE??? pm me if u do !
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 20 2011, 09:03 AM~19647494
> *GOOD MORNING FOROS!!!!!!!
> *


Sup OSOooooo!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jan 20 2011, 12:17 AM~19645066
> *:biggrin: sup homie hows the family and ur little princes
> *


Sup Puppet??? .. Everyone Its Doing Good.. So Is The Princes...  

Thanks Homie


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 20 2011, 07:03 AM~19647494
> *GOOD MORNING FOROS!!!!!!!
> *


What's up oso
What's up everyone hope its nice so we can take a cruise


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

GOT SOME CHROMED MOLDED 1 1/2in. extended G-BODY A ARMS with brand new bushings chromed bar and the ball joint for 175 hit me up with a PM


----------



## 713CADILLACIN (Jul 17, 2009)

For those who don't know, Shorty became ill on December 14th due to kidney failure. He was released on January 8th and has been on dialysis due to both kidneys failing. Everyone is welcome to come to Houston on the weekend of Februrary 12th and show support for this man who has supported others. All proceeds going towards Shorty's family to cover the medical costs/expenses that keep on coming.












WE HAVE SET UP AN ACCOUNT FOR POPS (SHORTY) AT BANK OF AMERICA IF YOU WOULD LIKE TO MAKE A CONTRIBUTION AND DONATION. YOU CAN GO TO ANY BANK OF AMERICA TO MAKE A DONATION, BUT YOU MUST HAVE THE ACCOUNT NUMBER. THE ACCOUNT NUMBER IS 586024110380. THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT IT IS GREATLY APPRECIATED.

If there is no Bank of America in your region you can send a donation through paypal to help out Shorty with his medical expenses:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jan 20 2011, 11:03 AM~19648546
> *GOT SOME CHROMED MOLDED 1 1/2in. extended G-BODY A ARMS with brand new bushings chromed bar and the ball joint for 175 hit me up with a PM
> *


PM SENT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2011, 12:23 PM~19649213
> *PM SENT
> *


SOLD


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2011, 12:13 PM~19649709
> *SOLD
> *


 :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jan 20 2011, 02:41 PM~19649934
> *:wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *



Qvo Puppet!


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Jan 20 2011, 01:47 PM~19650480
> *Qvo Puppet!
> *


 :biggrin: SUP HOMIE aqi nomas chilling


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jan 20 2011, 04:44 PM~19650948
> *:biggrin: SUP HOMIE  aqi nomas chilling
> *



Orale. Me too. mFixin to head off to work.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

2 Members: blanco, Loco 61
:biggrin: 
what it do Alex


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 20 2011, 04:50 PM~19651549
> *2 Members: blanco, Loco 61
> :biggrin:
> what it do Alex
> *


2 more days..... man i've been craving that Menudo since the last time we hooked up...Alex are we going to meet at your pad?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2011, 05:49 PM~19651532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice picture!!! uffin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

2 Members: Macias, ENOUGH SAID

Wats good Hector, how u doin homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 19 2011, 06:29 PM~19643123
> *Whats on the agenda for this weekend?
> *


dont know yet


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2011, 05:49 PM~19651532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2011, 02:13 PM~19649709
> *SOLD
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 20 2011, 07:46 PM~19653117
> *dont know yet
> *


Ill be at Dukes Saturday Night


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2011, 06:09 PM~19653362
> *Ill be at Dukes Saturday Night
> *


whats going down at dukes


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 20 2011, 08:10 PM~19653384
> *whats going down at dukes
> *


Alchohal Consumption


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 20 2011, 03:49 PM~19651532
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 nice pic :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 17 2011, 07:05 PM~19623156
> *B4
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass homie...Looks like we gonna hit the streets hard...cant wait


----------



## regal_swaga (Jan 7, 2009)

ONLY A FEW DAYS LEFT ON THE TWO PUMP SPECIAL..... GET YOUR CAR JUICED UP BEFORE THE SHOW SEASON STARTS....COME SECURE YOUR SPOT TEXT 214-763-2468/972374-7433 FOR INFO


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT for the funk


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 20 2011, 09:13 PM~19653420
> *Alchohal Consumption
> *


BOOMER JACKS IS BETTER HOMIE!!!! RIGHT NEXT DOOR...  :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Jan 20 2011, 11:51 PM~19656018
> *BOOMER JACKS IS BETTER HOMIE!!!! RIGHT NEXT DOOR...    :biggrin:
> *


Bofe :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Jan 20 2011, 05:50 PM~19651549-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Homies...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 20 2011, 10:19 PM~19654870
> *Looks badass homie...Looks like we gonna hit the streets hard...cant wait
> *


yes sr :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 21 2011, 02:44 AM~19657325
> *I'll Text You My New Address
> *


cool bro...


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Jan 20 2011, 07:47 AM~19647686
> *ANY BODY HAVE A 61 GRILL GUARD FOR SALE??? pm me if u do !
> *


 :wow: ???? :biggrin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:wow:* TGIF!! *


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Jan 20 2011, 07:06 PM~19652725
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 2 Members: Macias, ENOUGH SAID
> ...


puro frio big homie!!!!!! other than that im doing good bro hechandole ganas at the shop and at school, and you big homie ??? how have you been??? how was your holidays???


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey homies Im looking for 64 Trunk Hinge Housing RH side (passenger)!! :wow: 

The pin inside mines broke making the trunk lean!! :angry: Please let me know.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 21 2011, 01:13 PM~19659796
> *Hey homies Im looking for 64 Trunk Hinge Housing RH side (passenger)!!  :wow:
> 
> The pin inside mines broke making the trunk lean!!  :angry: Please let me know.
> ...



are you not going to the junkyards with us tomorrow?... We can get the hinge from the 64 i took the trunk lid from....


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 21 2011, 01:22 PM~19659877
> *are you not going to the junkyards with us tomorrow?... We can get the hinge from the 64 i took the trunk lid from....
> *


 :nosad: Is it the same?? :dunno: Yeah let me know.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 21 2011, 01:26 PM~19659919
> *:nosad: Is it the same?? :dunno:  Yeah let me know.
> *


measure yours and give the measurements to Alex or PM.... If it is, we'll get it.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 21 2011, 02:26 PM~19659919
> *:nosad: Is it the same?? :dunno:  Yeah let me know.
> *


If the six one is the same, you can have the one from my parts car just come take it off.


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

sup homies what time and wher is the ulc ? :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULC meeting to nite at the old location Smokey's at 8:30.... 
Please pass this on to everyone.
Smokies BBQ
5300 East Lancaster Avenue
Fort Worth, TX 76112-6360


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 21 2011, 06:57 PM~19661965
> *ULC meeting to nite at the old location Smokey's at 8:30....
> Please pass this on to everyone.
> *


TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I will not be able to attend any ULC meeting indefinetly. I get off work at 11pm so untill I get a schedule change I will be absent.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 20 2011, 05:16 PM~19652336
> *2 more days..... man i've been craving that Menudo since the last time we hooked up...Alex are we going to meet at your pad?
> *


Where are yall meeting for menudo? Not trying sneak in on yall's treasure hunt but might try and have some menudo with yall.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 21 2011, 11:56 PM~19664323
> *Where are yall meeting for menudo? Not trying sneak in on yall's treasure hunt but might try and have some menudo with yall.
> *



So whats the plan again we meeting at Alex at 7am? Little early for me...but let me know! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats up FOROS, good seeing everyone at the meeting


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Jan 21 2011, 10:56 PM~19664323-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir....I'm loading up some tools and waiting for my brother. We're leaving here at 5:30 since it takes us about an hour and a half to get to Ft Worth....

Alex text me his new address so i'll be there between 7:00-7:15


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin: Hit Me Up If Yall Want To Go..... :biggrin:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2011, 05:57 AM~19665726
> *:biggrin: Hit Me Up If Yall Want To Go..... :biggrin:
> *


Hey homie it's Saturday. Hit the snooze button! Good luck on the hunt. Can I send you a list?!?!
:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 21 2011, 05:03 PM~19662466
> *I will not be able to attend any ULC meeting indefinetly. I get off work at 11pm so untill I get a schedule change I will be absent.
> *


SOMEONE BOOOOO THIS MAN.....LOL


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Jan 22 2011, 11:18 AM~19666676
> *SOMEONE BOOOOO THIS MAN.....LOL
> *


BAHAHAH


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Man we had a blast today !!!... The fun started EARLY


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys I hate to do this but Im parting with my mc..The wife is just bitching to much and Im tired of hearing it.  

I dropped 8500 in the car in 2 months and am not selling it for less.I would be interested in a nice suv for trade..

new paint
new rims and tires
new hydros..
new upper bushings and ball joints.

As some off yall seen the interior is all original and almost perfect..Power windows and door locks..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jan 22 2011, 07:45 PM~19668970
> *Hey guys I hate to do this but Im parting with my mc..The wife is just bitching to much and Im tired of hearing it.
> 
> I dropped 8500 in the car in 2 months and am not selling it for less.I would be interested in a nice suv for trade..
> ...


 :0 :0 :nono:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: sixty7imp, chrisdizzle, Loco 61


Sup Loco! It was a good day hunting for parts!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Jan 22 2011, 06:45 PM~19668970
> *Hey guys I hate to do this but Im parting with my mc..The wife is just bitching to much and Im tired of hearing it.
> 
> I dropped 8500 in the car in 2 months and am not selling it for less.I would be interested in a nice suv for trade..
> ...


Woohoo your keeping it. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 22 2011, 07:11 PM~19669109
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: sixty7imp, chrisdizzle, Loco 61
> Sup Loco!  It was a good day hunting for parts!
> *


Hell yeah it was Primo....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jan 22 2011, 07:23 PM~19668856-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2011, 07:57 PM~19669425
> *I Found A New Tire For 8 Bucks And Autronic Eye For 50 Bucks.. </span>
> 
> 
> ...


had a great time with some great peeps :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2011, 08:57 PM~19669425
> *I Found A New Tire For 8 Bucks And Autronic Eye For 50 Bucks.. </span>
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like we missed out on a good trip :yessad: 



Hybrids in 9 months huh :naughty: 











J/K!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:roflmao:

Great pics... 


THE video is being uploaed as we speak


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 22 2011, 07:57 PM~19669425-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 22 2011, 09:34 PM~19669727
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Great pics...
> ...



Good times Primo!


Hey Blanco post a pic of what I got too since its at your house! LOL


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

This right here hit the spot just right !!... Been craving this since the last time we all met up...












We want to thank you guys for showing us a good time. I've said it once and I'll say it again, FT Worth shows major love to out of towners..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 22 2011, 08:44 PM~19669797
> *Good times Primo!
> Hey Blanco post a pic of what I got too since its at your house! LOL
> *


x2

Video still uploading.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 22 2011, 09:44 PM~19669804
> *This right here hit the spot just right !!... Been craving this since the last time we all met up...
> 
> 
> ...


Good Hear You Guys Had A Great Time Cant Wait For Next Time


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*WE SET A NEW TREND FOR 2011...


CRUISIN WITHOUT CRUISIN  *


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 22 2011, 09:54 PM~19669889
> *WE SET A NEW TREND FOR 2011...
> CRUISIN WITHOUT CRUISIN
> 
> ...



Thats how its done! hahaha....Hey Loco just got off the phone and we might have to plan a trip to Kansas for that rag!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Jan 22 2011, 09:29 PM~19669670
> *Looks like we missed out on a good trip :yessad:
> Hybrids in 9 months huh  :naughty:
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 22 2011, 08:56 PM~19669914
> *Thats how its done!  hahaha....Hey Loco just got off the phone and we might have to plan a trip to Kansas for that rag!!!
> *



i got the rental for 2 weeks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 22 2011, 09:54 PM~19669889
> *WE SET A NEW TREND FOR 2011...
> CRUISIN WITHOUT CRUISIN
> 
> ...


BLaHahahahahahahahahhahaaaa :roflmao: damn Thats Funny


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 22 2011, 09:58 PM~19669928
> *i got the rental for 2 weeks
> *


Lets Go...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sixty7imp, Sin7, carlito77, Texas 61 Impala


:wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 22 2011, 09:01 PM~19669951-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 22 2011, 09:54 PM~19669889
> *WE SET A NEW TREND FOR 2011...
> CRUISIN WITHOUT CRUISIN
> 
> ...




That looked like fun!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 22 2011, 09:03 PM~19669967
> * :wave:
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jan 22 2011, 09:58 PM~19669928-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll let you guys know what's up! :x: crossing my fingers... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 22 2011, 09:04 PM~19669975
> *That looked like fun!
> *



my brother enjoyed the "cruise"... or should I say the lift. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 22 2011, 09:07 PM~19669998
> *I'll let you guys know what's up!  :x:  crossing my fingers... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 22 2011, 10:06 PM~19669989
> *:nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...



:h5:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

My co-pilot 2 min 34 seconds after we headed home...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

This was a good barn find...




















They didn't look too happy we were there


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Might sell my 64 SS to get this:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 22 2011, 09:18 PM~19670093
> *Might sell my 64 SS to get this:
> 
> 
> ...



es todo primo !... let's get you into a rag !


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Jan 22 2011, 12:18 PM~19666676-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> *Got A EBrake Lever For Roberts 65 Chevy Truck...</span>*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 22 2011, 10:18 PM~19670093
> *Might sell my 64 SS to get this:
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice 67 Rag homie hope u get it!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 22 2011, 10:15 PM~19670062
> *This was a good barn find...
> 
> 
> ...


wow nice bike call American pickers they will sure buy that bike!


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

* Sorry about the last pic being blurry but it was cold! hno: :biggrin: But it was FUN!!*


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 15 2011, 10:50 PM~19609500
> *i Still have a couple of sets of the firestone supreme si 155-80-13 white wall tires..hit me up at 682.561.7651 if interested..will not SHIP!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


gracias germain :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> > *Got A EBrake Lever For Roberts 65 Chevy Truck...</span>*
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Jan 23 2011, 01:00 AM~19671321
> *gracias germain  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2011, 08:57 PM~19669425
> *I Found A New Tire For 8 Bucks And Autronic Eye For 50 Bucks.. </span>
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like you guys had a good time. Sorry to hear bout the 61 Alex. 

Where did you guys go get menudo from? Do they have pozole there also?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats up 817


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 22 2011, 11:13 PM~19670529
> *Very nice 67 Rag homie hope u get it!
> *



I'm sure going to try!  


Morning FT Worth... What it do?! :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2011, 08:57 PM~19669916
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



thats a super rare boot honda civic


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

sup homies


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Alright homies lettin everybody in the DFW know get at me for all your authentic jerseys. I can get NBA,NFL,MLB,NCAA,Throwbacks,Soccer,NHL,and Caps too. Will be placing an order tuesday so get at me with what you need so I can make sure to get it. 1 for $60 or 2 for $100. NHL cost more. I will be posting pics tomorrow. Hit moe on here. Fastest way of contact is 817-845-8332 call or text if I dont answer.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 22 2011, 07:44 PM~19669804
> *This right here hit the spot just right !!... Been craving this since the last time we all met up...
> 
> 
> ...


where this at ???? hummm looks good


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 24 2011, 11:18 AM~19681911
> *where this at ???? hummm looks good
> *


i dont even know... All i know is to follow Alex...it's a real small hole in the wall place.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 24 2011, 10:31 AM~19681989
> *i dont even know... All i know is to follow Alex...it's a real small hole in the wall place.
> *


okay Alex where this hole in the wall place off mansfield rd?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*THERE IS STILL ALLOT OF TICKETS LEFT GET THEM OR HIT ME UP come on Ft Worth this our back yard :biggrin: *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 24 2011, 11:31 AM~19681989
> *i dont even know... All i know is to follow Alex...it's a real small hole in the wall place.
> *


I think its off Sylvania.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jan 24 2011, 12:31 PM~19681989-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Its On 28th Street Half Block East From Sylvania On The Southside Of The Road. It was An Old Taco Bell Its Call Mi Bella Ensenada* 

http://fortworthtacohunt.blogspot.com/


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Sin7, Loco 61, lac84



:nicoderm:


Did you get a chance to work on Loco yesterday??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 24 2011, 01:26 PM~19682407
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Sin7, Loco 61, lac84
> :nicoderm:
> ...


i didnt had some family come over from dtown..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 24 2011, 12:34 PM~19682467
> *i didnt had some family come  over from dtown..
> *


  


How does Feb sound for the next junkyard trip??.. We were thinking of hitting up the Decatur swap meet in the morning and then heading over to Barclay's yard...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 24 2011, 01:36 PM~19682477
> *
> How does Feb sound for the next junkyard trip??.. We were thinking of hitting up the Decatur swap meet in the morning and then heading over to Barclay's yard...
> *



Lets Do It... Who Esle Is Down??? 







Dre I'll Hit You Up Tomorrow If Its Okay To Roll By Your Crib And Pick Up That Hammer... Sorry We Didnt Roll By Saturday... Man We Had A Looooong Day..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 24 2011, 12:15 PM~19682318
> *Its On 28th Street Half Block East From  Sylvania On The Southside Of The Road. It was An Old Taco Bell  Its Call Mi Bella Ensenada
> 
> http://fortworthtacohunt.blogspot.com/
> *


Orly? that place? I didnt know that had Menudo.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 24 2011, 12:43 PM~19682530
> *Lets Do It... Who Esle Is Down???
> Dre I'll Hit You Up Tomorrow If Its Okay To Roll By Your Crib And Pick Up That Hammer... Sorry We Didnt Roll By Saturday... Man We Had A Looooong Day..
> *


Count on us 4 again for sure...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Alex how much of this place did you guys end up walking ??? :0 

That yard is huge !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 24 2011, 02:19 PM~19682779
> *Alex how much of this place did you guys end up walking ???  :0
> 
> That yard is huge !
> ...



LOL THat Place Is BIG... We Drove Most Of It.... And Walked A Little Wayz... Damn Im Out OF Shape...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 24 2011, 01:23 PM~19682796
> *LOL THat Place Is BIG... We Drove Most Of It.... And Walked A Little Wayz... Damn Im Out OF Shape...
> *



that was my second question... So they let you drive around huh?...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 24 2011, 02:26 PM~19682832
> *that was my second question... So they let you drive around huh?...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 24 2011, 01:43 PM~19682963
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone have a 62-64 bench seat they want to get rid of cheap? I dont care if it's just frame and springs.. 

I need to throw something in my 62 while i do body work and paint... dont like sitting on a bucket while i pull the car in and out of the garage...

Or i can store the seat for you if you need to make room for a month or two. :biggrin:


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

ANYONE ROLLING THIS SATURDAY???


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*14x7 SOLD.*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 24 2011, 02:34 PM~19683383
> *14x7 GREEN SPOKES , CHROME NIPS,HUB & DISH $400.ASAP..
> *


just cash or trades ?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 24 2011, 12:43 PM~19682530
> *Lets Do It... Who Esle Is Down???
> 
> *


im down , when in Feb?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Jan 24 2011, 08:03 PM~19686515
> *im down , when in Feb?
> *


Saturday Feb 26 bro... Save the date !....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 24 2011, 09:09 PM~19687332
> *Saturday Feb 26 bro... Save the date !....
> *


I WILL BE THERE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2011, 09:17 PM~19687430
> *I WILL BE THERE
> *



Cool !... We're trying to get as many people as we can on these junkyard hunts...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 22 2011, 09:54 PM~19669889
> *WE SET A NEW TREND FOR 2011...
> CRUISIN WITHOUT CRUISIN
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: bad ass car and a funny ass video!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 22 2011, 08:57 PM~19669425
> *Yes We Did...
> Well this Morning Around 6:45am I Was Driving Up To Oscars House To Meet Up With Luis And The Homies For A Day Out At The Junkyards.. I Was Headed North On I35 When My DriveSHaft Came Off Dont Know If The U Joint Broke Or The Bolt Got Undone At The Carrier Bearing. That !T Sucked But Hey Its All Good I Had Homies That Helped Me Out and Get My Ride Back Home..  Thanks Everyone..
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Jan 25 2011, 12:00 AM~19689050-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

AAAAAAAAALLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 24 2011, 08:17 PM~19687430
> *I WILL BE THERE
> *


X2 :biggrin: sup oso and alex :0 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jan 25 2011, 01:29 AM~19689937
> *X2  :biggrin: sup oso and alex  :0  :biggrin:
> *


SUP PUPPET!?!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Jan 25 2011, 01:26 AM~19689922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup Puppet?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 24 2011, 12:43 PM~19682530
> *Lets Do It... Who Esle Is Down???
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Good Morning Ft Worth Homies cant wait until this weather warms up.. So let get this party started soon Valentines Dance 12 FEB 2011 see you all there*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 24 2011, 11:15 AM~19682318
> *Its On 28th Street Half Block East From  Sylvania On The Southside Of The Road. It was An Old Taco Bell  Its Call Mi Bella Ensenada
> 
> http://fortworthtacohunt.blogspot.com/
> *


Going to have to try this place Homie !!!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 25 2011, 08:28 AM~19691454
> *Going to have to try this place Homie !!!!!
> *


It hits the spot everytime OG.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 24 2011, 12:43 PM~19682530
> *Dre I'll Hit You Up Tomorrow If Its Okay To Roll By Your Crib And Pick Up That Hammer... Sorry We Didnt Roll By Saturday... Man We Had A Looooong Day..
> *


 :drama:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 25 2011, 08:27 AM~19691449
> *
> 
> Good Morning Ft Worth Homies cant wait until this weather warms up.. So let get this party started soon Valentines Dance 12 FEB 2011 see you all there
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 25 2011, 07:30 AM~19691462
> *It hits the spot everytime OG.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

600 Casher. Needs a starter


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 25 2011, 12:23 PM~19692540
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Pm me with more details.. Im tired of driving my shit to and from work..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Jan 25 2011, 12:24 PM~19692943
> *Pm me with more details.. Im tired of driving my shit to and from work..
> *


PM SENT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

orale where everyone :wow:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, double o :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:yawn:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Where is everybody?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Jan 26 2011, 08:29 PM~19706962
> *Where is everybody?
> *


Sleepin


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Orale Homies :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Passin thru to say whats up to Foros.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Lil' Joe_@Jan 27 2011, 06:47 AM~19710978
> *Passin thru to say whats up to Foros.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*LOOKING TO TRADE FOR A G-BODY CUTLASS REGAL MONTE CARLO! THIS IS A 1995 CHRYSLER SEBRING RUNNING AND DRIVING. CLEAN TEXAS TITLE TAGGED AND INSPECTED. I DRIVE TO BEDFORD FROM FORT WORTH EVERY DAY.*

*G-BODY A-ARMS 175.00 1 A-ARM HAS A CHIP. CHROME IS CLEAN. HAS NEW BUSHING AND BALL JOINTS*


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2011, 02:35 PM~19714600
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :wow: :wow: sup wey 4 lokos rrr BACK!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jan 27 2011, 03:43 PM~19714681
> *:0  :wow:  :wow: sup wey 4 lokos rrr BACK!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Man that shit FUKKKS U UP!!!


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2011, 02:58 PM~19714784
> *Man that shit FUKKKS U UP!!!
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: let me get the moon roof out that car wey then sell it :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

:biggrin: I love this CD!!!!!
they put it down for Ft.WOrth 6Deuce even made it on the 2001 Chronic Album   Check out the old school low lows


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

One Gude CIde   a group Twisted Black used to be in   

eF50_0o8ayk&feature=related


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

r6rvH_YPZ-k&feature=related


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats up homies


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 27 2011, 05:52 PM~19716084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 27 2011, 04:52 PM~19716084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IM THERE BRO


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anybody know of any clean regals in the d.f.dub in the $2000-$3000 range? My brother in laws looking for one. :dunno:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone cruisin saturday night???...weather is supposed to be niiice.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Jan 27 2011, 04:31 PM~19715036
> *:uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: let me get the moon roof out that car wey then sell it  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


No sir


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

My Nephew


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2011, 10:11 PM~19718094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2011, 09:11 PM~19718094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


   thats a bad ass bike homie :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 27 2011, 07:52 PM~19716084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2011, 11:11 PM~19718094
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 27 2011, 07:51 PM~19717127
> *Anyone cruisin saturday night???...weather is supposed to be niiice.
> *


u can count me in bringin the MC out me with all new upgrades


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jan 28 2011, 12:01 AM~19718720
> *u can count me in bringin the MC out me with all new upgrades
> *


 :0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 27 2011, 06:52 PM~19716084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 25 2011, 08:27 AM~19691449
> *
> 
> Good Morning Ft Worth Homies cant wait until this weather warms up.. So let get this party started soon Valentines Dance 12 FEB 2011 see you all there
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Jan 27 2011, 11:01 PM~19718720
> *u can count me in bringin the MC out me with all new upgrades
> *


Yea rite :uh:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 27 2011, 11:53 PM~19718625
> *:run:
> *



:buttkick: control your self! LoL So, when can I borrow the trailer to go get you know what?! :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 28 2011, 09:02 AM~19721210
> *:buttkick:  control your self! LoL  So, when can I borrow the trailer to go get you know what?! :biggrin:
> *


when do we leave primo ? :cheesy:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Jan 28 2011, 10:03 AM~19721219
> *when do we leave primo ?  :cheesy:
> *



wish we could leave tomorrow! :biggrin: But got to plan the trip and next week I have out of town relatives coming down to go to the superbowl!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 28 2011, 09:02 AM~19721210
> *:buttkick:  control your self! LoL  So, when can I borrow the trailer to go get you know what?! :biggrin:
> *


you dont need to borrow the trailer to pickup the bumper that you left at my house just come and get it or i can take it to you in my HONDA :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 27 2011, 06:52 PM~19716084
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Jan 28 2011, 10:44 AM~19721466
> *you dont need to borrow the trailer to pickup the bumper that you left at my house just come and get it or i can take it to you in my HONDA  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: Oh yea I had forgot! I'll go tomorrow pick it up and I got to square up with Alex too!


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 27 2011, 11:39 PM~19719685
> *:0
> *


bring the 61
:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Jan 28 2011, 10:44 AM~19721466-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Picked Up My Driveshaft Yesterday I Just Have To Put It Back on Dont Know What Else Got F*$&ed Up But Ima Try To Get It Put Back Together Tonight...


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 28 2011, 09:02 AM~19721210
> *:buttkick:  control your self! LoL  So, when can I borrow the trailer to go get you know what?! :biggrin:
> *


drop off the six 4 by my house on u way ther :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: sixty7imp, show67

Sup Noel!





> _Originally posted by show67_@Jan 28 2011, 12:52 PM~19722283
> *drop  off the six 4  by  my house on u way ther  :biggrin:
> *



Sure just have them Benjamins ready!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 28 2011, 11:56 AM~19722306
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: sixty7imp, show67
> 
> ...


 carlos do u take lay weyy :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

RIP
Apolonio Hernandez
4-10-1933 - 1-25-2011
:angel:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 28 2011, 08:08 PM~19726069
> *RIP
> Apolonio Hernandez
> 4-10-1933 - 1-25-2011
> ...


RIP


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 28 2011, 09:08 PM~19726069
> *x2* :angel: :tears:
> I will miss you.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 28 2011, 11:27 PM~19727784
> *x2  :angel:  :tears:
> I will miss you.
> *


You and your Bro and family stay up homies your in my prayers..... prayers are strong remember that


----------



## 85_REGAL (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 28 2011, 10:08 PM~19726069
> *RIP
> Apolonio Hernandez
> 4-10-1933 - 1-25-2011
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Everybody UP!!!! ... Damn I Remember Waking Up Hearing Those Words...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 28 2011, 10:08 PM~19726069
> *RIP
> Apolonio Hernandez
> 4-10-1933 - 1-25-2011
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

ayone down to roll tonight??


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 29 2011, 10:03 AM~19729734
> *ayone down to roll tonight??
> *


yo hit me up im down 817 504 8619


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Got word from my boss that the Firestone FR380 line is being discontinued.


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Jan 29 2011, 10:03 AM~19729734
> *ayone down to roll tonight??
> *


THE BIG* "M" *WILL BE OUT AGAIN THIS WEEKEND


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Jan 29 2011, 08:21 AM~19729250
> *Everybody UP!!!!  ... Damn I Remember Waking Up Hearing Those Words...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG AUGIE_@Jan 29 2011, 11:43 AM~19730211
> *THE BIG "M" WILL BE OUT AGAIN THIS WEEKEND
> *


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

wheres everyone at?? any cruising?? was at the car wash earlier and nothin was goin on


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 28 2011, 10:08 PM~19726069
> *RIP
> Apolonio Hernandez
> 4-10-1933 - 1-25-2011
> ...


 :angel:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## FATBOY818 (Apr 4, 2009)

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM

Check it out!!

It's a new social network for Car Clubs. Here, You will be able to create a profile for your club and link it to all it's members. You can also post pictures on forums, and view/create events for all to see, to make easier browsing for weekend cruises, car shows, and picnics... ALL FOR FREE. Sign up today and be one of the first involved in this new concept... 


-FAT BOY-

WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats up Foros, good seeing some of yall at the sonic last nite


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I found out yesterday that one of the true legends of lowriding passed away yesterday morning. Big Jesse Valadez, long time President of Imperials and owner of the world famous "Gypse Rose".. Our prayers go out to the Valadez family and Imperials family..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 30 2011, 12:48 PM~19737058
> *I found out yesterday that one of the true legends of lowriding passed away yesterday morning. Big Jesse Valadez, long time President of Imperials and owner of the world famous "Gypse Rose".. Our prayers go out to the Valadez family and Imperials family..
> *


I saw that. May he RIP


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jan 30 2011, 01:48 PM~19737058
> *I found out yesterday that one of the true legends of lowriding passed away yesterday morning. Big Jesse Valadez, long time President of Imperials and owner of the world famous "Gypse Rose".. Our prayers go out to the Valadez family and Imperials family..
> *


 :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FATBOY818_@Jan 30 2011, 12:39 AM~19734542
> *
> 
> WWW.BLVDRIDERZ.COM
> ...


http://www.blvdriderz.com :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Finally Got It Going Again.. I Took A Little Stroll This Afternoon Before The Cold Front Hit.. Anyone Get ANy Pics Of Last Night At Sonic.????


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Jan 28 2011, 10:17 AM~19721322
> *wish we could leave tomorrow! :biggrin:  But got to plan the trip and next week I have out of town relatives coming down to go to the superbowl!
> *


Say Carlos sell me that 67 SS Hardtop!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Well todays the big day got to be in court at 9 to get to see my kids and to hopfully get my rides back


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 30 2011, 10:42 PM~19741777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope everything works out bro.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Jan 30 2011, 09:42 PM~19741777-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Luck Homie :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

SUPER BOWL WEEK ALL EYES IN TEXAS
FORT WORTH PARTY WEEK.


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 31 2011, 05:44 AM~19743824
> *Well todays the big day got to be in court at 9 to get to see my kids and to hopfully get my rides back
> *


Good luck homie hope evrithing goes well in court !!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 31 2011, 07:44 AM~19743824
> *Well todays the big day got to be in court at 9 to get to see my kids and to hopfully get my rides back
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jan 31 2011, 07:18 AM~19744048-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks homies i got to see the kids today i feel like i got my heart back!!!!


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Jan 31 2011, 08:03 PM~19750459
> *thanks homies i got to see the kids today i feel like i got my heart back!!!!
> *


----------



## reyc1977 (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 28 2011, 07:08 PM~19726069
> *RIP
> Apolonio Hernandez
> 4-10-1933 - 1-25-2011
> ...


Our prayers go out to his family!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by reyc1977_@Jan 31 2011, 09:54 PM~19751175
> *Our prayers go out to his family!
> *


Thank You


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

White Snow Means No work all ready I day off with the family cant get better than this! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

DAMN IT COLD OUT SIDE!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Que onda Foros... we're down here looking at the news and it looks like you guys are getting it bad up there.....


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 1 2011, 09:03 AM~19754891
> *Que onda Foros... we're down here looking at the news and it looks like you guys are getting it bad up there.....
> *


REAL BAD... Its' 19 degrees outside and I had to drive my wife to work...Luckily my acura is front wheel drive so I was getting traction, But I saw about ten trucks on the way there that were stuck.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

My daughters soccer team is selling squares for the Super Bowl. They are trying to raise some money for their upcoming season. The squares are $20 ea. 1st,2nd, and 3rd qtr pay $150 forward and $50 backwards. 4th qtr pays $300 forwards and $100 backwards. Hit me up if interested. 940/727-1730


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

Headed over friday morning for Super Bowl partying. What's to do????????? Where's the parties????????????


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

whats up homies..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

looking for a G body homies is there anything in the DFW


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

When it's the next swapmeet??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 1 2011, 05:23 PM~19758588
> *When it's the next swapmeet??
> *


Sup Romero!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Feb 1 2011, 03:31 PM~19757125
> *Headed over friday morning for Super Bowl partying. What's to do????????? Where's the parties????????????
> *


I Know All The Clubs Down Town Are Going To Be Packed.... Try To Stay Off The Road For The Next Couple Of Days... Ive Seen About 40 Accidents This MOrning... 

Be Safe Out There...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 1 2011, 04:45 PM~19758763
> *I Know All The Clubs Down Town Are Going To Be Packed....  Try To Stay Off The Road For The Next Couple Of Days... Ive Seen About 40 Accidents This MOrning...
> 
> Be Safe Out There...
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 1 2011, 06:45 PM~19758763
> *I Know All The Clubs Down Town Are Going To Be Packed....  Try To Stay Off The Road For The Next Couple Of Days... Ive Seen About 40 Accidents This MOrning...
> 
> Be Safe Out There...
> *


Man, hope roads/interstate will be clear by Friday morning. Staying near downtown, but looking for other places to hit.


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

SAY HOMIE'S !! IM LOOKIN FOR A 61 GRILL GUARD !! if anyone has an extra one for sale let me know on a pm !! Thanks !!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Jan 30 2011, 11:43 PM~19741787
> *Say Carlos sell me that 67 SS Hardtop!
> *



:twak: Not this again!




Too late Benito...as soon as I get that rag here I'm going to use it to convert it to an SS!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 1 2011, 05:29 PM~19758648
> *Sup Romero!
> *


How u doing Juan? How's your family?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 1 2011, 06:23 PM~19758588
> *When it's the next swapmeet??
> *



Decatur Feb. 24-27th


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies+Feb 1 2011, 06:56 PM~19758864-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I Wasnt Building The Rag I Would Sell It... I'll Keep An Eye Out... I KNow Theres One On Ebay For $930

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NOS-1961-IM...sQ5fAccessories

Thats What There Going For Now Adays... And They Still Need To Get Redone At The Chrome Plater


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Feb 1 2011, 05:08 PM~19757965
> *looking for a G body homies is there anything in the DFW
> *


U lookin for 1 that's done or a project? What's ur budget?



Wassup Alex!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 1 2011, 06:22 PM~19759766
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Feb 1 2011, 04:56 PM~19758864
> *Man, hope roads/interstate will be clear by Friday morning. Staying near downtown, but looking for other places to hit.
> *


Get at me I know the ins and outs of downtown, I been working over 12 hours a day with the super bowl crowd, ESPN, and the stealers,,, how ever I can help


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Feb 1 2011, 08:35 PM~19759890
> *Get at me I know the ins and outs of downtown, I been working over 12 hours a day with the super bowl crowd, ESPN, and the stealers,,, how ever I can help
> *


Thanks Bro. Will do.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 1 2011, 07:42 PM~19759344
> *:twak:  Not this again!
> Too late Benito...as soon as I get that rag here I'm going to use it to convert it to an SS!
> *



Orale its all good homie might find me another 67 SS Hardtop on craiglist, Ebay, Who knows maybe somewhere around my hood! :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Jan 28 2011, 10:08 PM~19726069
> *RIP
> Apolonio Hernandez
> 4-10-1933 - 1-25-2011
> ...


Sorry to hear of your loss Andre & Juan. Our condolences go out to all The Hernandez Family


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 1 2011, 07:28 PM~19759821
> *U lookin for 1 that's done or a project? What's ur budget?
> Wassup Alex!
> *



3000 and i been looking at some good ones for that price so do u know anyone homie..


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Feb 1 2011, 09:13 PM~19760324
> *Orale its all good homie might find me another 67 SS Hardtop on craiglist, Ebay, Who knows maybe somewhere around my hood! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Jan 17 2011, 06:12 PM~19622635
> *
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Feb 1 2011, 09:43 PM~19760622
> *3000 and i been looking at some good ones for that price so do u know anyone homie..
> *


Not yet but ill keep an eye out for some.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 1 2011, 09:22 PM~19761220
> *Not yet but ill keep an eye out for some.
> *



thanks mike..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 1 2011, 06:48 PM~19759404
> *How u doing Juan? How's your family?
> *


Were ok bro. Just truckin along.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 1 2011, 08:42 PM~19760608
> *Sorry to hear of your loss Andre & Juan. Our condolences go out to all The Hernandez Family
> *


Thank you Brother. We apreciate it. Last week was tough.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 1 2011, 08:57 PM~19760778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chingon


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 1 2011, 11:13 PM~19762079
> *Chingon
> *


Sorry for your loss Juan!

N not mine yet, but working on it!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 1 2011, 11:12 PM~19762060
> *Thank you Brother. We apreciate it. Last week was tough.
> *


I know Bro I'm just catching up :yessad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp+Feb 1 2011, 11:10 PM~19762966-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No Problem. Yo I will be going by your shop this weekend.


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Morning FOROS!! Becareful out there the snow and ice are deceiving!! :angry:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Feb 1 2011, 08:28 PM~19759821-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Balla! :0


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 1 2011, 07:10 PM~19759660
> *Decatur Feb. 24-27th
> *


Thank you Alex!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

hno: it is cold today :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry for your loss Juan Your Family is in my Prayers.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 1 2011, 09:57 PM~19760778
> *
> 
> 
> ...



67 Impala Rag New Owner! By time u leave those hardtops alone and start working on a Rag! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Feb 2 2011, 10:38 AM~19765897-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is your shop coming along? I got an Impala I want to drop off for some metal work. I see you got skills. Let me know when you open.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 2 2011, 01:26 PM~19766739
> *Thanks
> How is your shop coming along? I got an Impala I want to drop off for some metal work. I see you got skills. Let me know when you open.
> *



Sorry Juan, I am trying to find a shop for around $500.00 a month so I am still shopping around bro I dont want to spend a $1,000 on just rent also I am going to make sure its here in the North Side Area bro I am staying in the hood.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 2 2011, 12:50 AM~19763514
> *
> No Problem. Yo I will be going by your shop this weekend.
> *


 :nosad: to cold out there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Guaaaa Damn! It Fu*&Ken Cold OUt Side... JUst Got Home From Work.. hno:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 2 2011, 07:13 PM~19769584
> *Guaaaa Damn! It Fu*&Ken Cold OUt Side... JUst Got Home From Work.. hno:*




Man we got sent home at 10:45 and it was cold as a mutha trucker :yessad:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Feb 2 2011, 08:04 PM~19770189
> *[/color]
> 
> Man we got sent home at 10:45 and it was cold as a mutha trucker :yessad:
> *


No work for me today Day off due to the weather! I hope to go back tomorrow to work at the club! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, chrisdizzle


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rollin64, blanco


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Feb 2 2011, 07:04 PM~19770189
> *[/color]
> 
> Man we got sent home at 10:45 and it was cold as a mutha trucker :yessad:
> *



lol

shit i think I was still sleaping at 10;45


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

what up peeps.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: rollin64, Loco 61
was up ALEX how the 61


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Been dead lately.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Feb 2 2011, 11:25 PM~19772650
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: rollin64, Loco 61
> was up ALEX how the 61
> ...



I Just Came In From Working On It... Its LIke Never Ending. What You Been Up To?? You Going To Be At THe Crib Tomorrow??


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Sell or trade my 98 Lincoln town car? I want 1500 for it, it runs good tagg and inspected. It does have body damage on the driver side quarter panel? Let me know if you interested. :happysad:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 3 2011, 06:08 AM~19775534
> *Sell or trade my 98 Lincoln town car? I want 1500 for it, it runs good tagg and inspected. It does have body damage on the driver side quarter panel? Let me know if you interested. :happysad:
> *


send some pic Homie


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

what up DFW......

Another day Home from work closed again :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: blanco, rollin64
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foros


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

How is the roads in Ft Worth? Abilene is still covered in ice. Unsure how Interstate is for the drive tomorrow. This weather sucks!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> How is the roads in Ft Worth? Abilene is still covered in ice. Unsure how Interstate is for the drive tomorrow. This weather sucks!
> [/q
> 
> hell yea it sucks.. :drama:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 3 2011, 07:08 AM~19775534
> *Sell or trade my 98 Lincoln town car? I want 1500 for it, it runs good tagg and inspected. It does have body damage on the driver side quarter panel? Let me know if you interested. :happysad:
> *


Trade for a 95 Sebring... 








Get yo fast and furious on


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 3 2011, 11:19 AM~19776961
> *Trade for a 95 Sebring...
> 
> 
> ...


Is that an SS body kit!! :wow:


----------



## LIL JR..TEJAS (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Feb 3 2011, 11:28 AM~19777020
> *Is that an SS body kit!!  :wow:
> *


BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Another day off from work and still getting paid for staying home cant get better then this! Friday is pay day all ready. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, SHOELACES, juangotti
:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats up Fort Worth!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Feb 3 2011, 11:19 AM~19777376-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: sup homies


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Feb 1 2011, 08:34 PM~19759881
> *
> *


 :wave: 

sup peeps!!!! my toes are frozen!!!!!! hno:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

gosh darn!!! Im tired of this weather and am ready to get out there and hit some switches.

Dave.................out!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

WHERES EVERYONE AT!?!?!?!? SUP FOROS!?!?!?!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 3 2011, 05:24 PM~19779672
> *WHERES EVERYONE AT!?!?!?!? SUP FOROS!?!?!?!
> *



in the house


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 3 2011, 07:23 PM~19781216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Im out i have to work sat night.......


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 3 2011, 02:02 PM~19778598
> *:wave:
> 
> sup peeps!!!! my toes are frozen!!!!!! hno:
> *


JUST TRYIN TO STAY WARM HOMIE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 3 2011, 08:24 PM~19781877
> *
> *












THE WEATHER MAN SAYS WE'RE FUCKED! :wow:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

hey homies i have my brother in law looking for a fleetwood looking to spend 3000 cash in hand if you know of anyone in the DFW pm me thanks homies... kepping it TECHNIQUES DFW CC PROSPECT!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 3 2011, 08:23 PM~19781216
> *
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

AY HOMIES LOOKING FOR SOME 13S WATS OUT THERE...PM ME


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Feb 3 2011, 11:07 PM~19782357
> *
> 
> 
> ...



$h!t Everything Is Covered Under Snow Again.... Less Then 20 Min.. :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Feb 3 2011, 10:32 PM~19782767
> *AY HOMIES LOOKING FOR SOME 13S WATS OUT THERE...PM ME
> *



call dayton wire wheels..

or og wire for some eggrolls.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 4 2011, 12:41 AM~19783676
> *call dayton wire wheels..
> 
> or og wire for some eggrolls.
> *




:scrutinize:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 3 2011, 11:41 PM~19783676
> *call dayton wire wheels..
> 
> or og wire for some eggrolls.
> *


rollin chinas!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 4 2011, 12:39 AM~19784217
> *rollin chinas!
> 
> 
> ...



NO HAITIN HERE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, blanco
:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*TGIF.... *:happysad:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2011, 09:27 AM~19785731
> *TGIF.... :happysad:
> *


PAY DAY! PAY DAY! PAY DAY! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Feb 4 2011, 09:31 AM~19785748
> *PAY DAY! PAY DAY! PAY DAY! :biggrin:
> *



Now Im Just Going To Spend It On Ebay.... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2011, 09:34 AM~19785760
> *Now Im Just Going To Spend It On Ebay....  :biggrin:
> *


All ready homie Ebay! Ebay! Ebay! buyer! 24-7


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

WTF..SNOWING LIKE A BITCH AGAIN OUT HERE.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

TGIF!!  

Took me 2 hours to get to work!!  

:machinegun: :machinegun: SNOW/ICE!!! :happysad:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Feb 4 2011, 10:04 AM~19785916
> *TGIF!!
> 
> Took me 2 hours to get to work!!
> ...



Drive safe homie that snow aint no joke homie!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

If You Dont Have To Leave Your House Stay Home... Its Worst Today Then It was Yesterday... BeSafe Peeps..


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Feb 3 2011, 08:23 PM~19782603
> *hey homies i have my brother in law looking for a fleetwood looking to spend 3000 cash in hand if you know of anyone in the DFW pm me thanks homies... kepping it TECHNIQUES DFW CC PROSPECT!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/2191934388.html


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 4 2011, 07:16 AM~19785990
> *:nicoderm:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BIG HOMIE!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2011, 11:03 AM~19786685
> *If You Dont Have To Leave Your House Stay Home... Its Worst Today Then It was Yesterday...   BeSafe Peeps..
> *



RUBISH...SEEMED BETTER TODAY..WE EVEN ST0PPED BY THE SCHOOL FOR SOME DRIFTING IN THE CIVIC :biggrin: 

HAD TO GET OUT OUT THE HOUSE .

HAPPY B DAY DAVID


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Happy BDay DAVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID !!!!! :run:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2011, 11:57 AM~19787059
> *Happy BDay DAVIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIID !!!!!  :run:
> *


x2


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

condolances to juans family, stay safe ft worth. i aint doin nothin today!!! safest i can be on snow covered ice roads.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

No work :biggrin:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 4 2011, 11:05 AM~19786694
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/2191934388.html
> *



THANKS HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Feb 4 2011, 02:15 PM~19788194
> *condolances to juans family, stay safe ft worth. i aint doin nothin today!!! safest i can be on snow covered ice roads.
> *


Thanks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 4 2011, 01:49 PM~19787479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Who is heading down town tonight?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 4 2011, 05:11 PM~19788952
> *Who is heading down town tonight?
> *



I Think I Might Go Need To Support Fort Worths Economy This Cold Weather didnt Help.. :happysad:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 4 2011, 08:16 AM~19785990
> *:nicoderm:
> *


HAPPY B-DAY HOMIE


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2011, 03:30 PM~19789103
> *I Think I Might Go Need To Support Fort Worths Economy  This Cold Weather didnt Help.. :happysad:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Feb 4 2011, 04:30 PM~19789103-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me know where. Ill meet up


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 4 2011, 04:11 PM~19788952
> *Who is heading down town tonight?
> *


i was up there in the morning and im going to go back in a min :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2011, 03:30 PM~19789103
> *I Think I Might Go Need To Support Fort Worths Economy  This Cold Weather didnt Help.. :happysad:
> *


Where are you going?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 27 2011, 06:52 PM~19716084
> *
> 
> 
> ...



congrats on your lrm spread..!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ill hit you guyz up when im headed over there :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 4 2011, 06:36 PM~19789616
> *congrats on your lrm spread..!!!
> *


What Month????? :0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2011, 04:52 PM~19789796
> *What Month????? :0
> *


April. Is it out I have not got mine yet.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 4 2011, 04:51 PM~19789783
> *ill hit you guyz up when im headed over there :cheesy:
> *


We are going to the fights I think. I just heard Kid Rock is in the Stock Yards.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

to the top!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

hey Juan and Dre sorry for your loss. my condolences to yall and all of your family. 




hey Juan do you still have that red car for sale??? or did you already sell it???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.traditionalspeedandkustom.com/


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Any of you guys have a stock 61-64 GM brake booster?...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Feb 5 2011, 10:48 AM~19794377
> *hey Juan and Dre sorry for your loss. my condolences to yall and all of your family.
> hey Juan do you still have that red car for sale??? or did you already sell it???
> *


Thanks homie and I sold it.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 5 2011, 02:04 PM~19795332
> *Thanks homie and I sold it.
> *


orale no pos great job on the sale big homie.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

PACKERS 42 STEELERS 28 Tomorrow score for the Super Bowl!



Go Packers aka Cheese Heads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Feb 5 2011, 09:13 PM~19797235
> *PACKERS 42 STEELERS 28 Tomorrow score for the Super Bowl!
> Go Packers aka Cheese Heads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      :biggrin:
> *



Go Packers! But I think with the top 2 defenses out there the score may not be that high. I do believe the scores will be around 27-17 Packkers.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 5 2011, 10:39 PM~19797786
> *Go Packers! But I think with the top 2 defenses out there the score may not be that high. I do believe the scores will be around 27-17 Packkers.
> *


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: theoso8, 817.TX.

SUP WIT IT HOMIE!?!?!?!?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 5 2011, 10:12 PM~19798065
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: theoso8, 817.TX.
> 
> ...


Sup Oso!! Heard u was in H-Town! :cheesy:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*56 Spoke 14x7 Bolt Ons...RUST FREE...No curb checks or rashes.. Chrome shines real good..

$300 picked up... *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 6 2011, 10:52 AM~19800484
> *56 Spoke 14x7 Bolt Ons...RUST FREE...No curb checks or rashes.. Chrome shines real good..
> 
> $300 picked up...
> ...



thats all you right there dizzle!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 6 2011, 01:21 PM~19801063
> *thats all you right there dizzle!!
> *


 :nono:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Feb 6 2011, 12:21 PM~19801063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Feb 6 2011, 12:24 PM~19801078
> *:nono:
> *



those are old school as hell.. sissy


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats to the winner of the GT raffle for the 42" LCD tv from Untouchables CC and thanks to all that supported this raffle.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 6 2011, 01:33 PM~19801603
> *those are old school as hell..  sissy
> *


sell me your D's and scoop those up. :happysad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 6 2011, 02:01 PM~19801831
> *sell me your D's and scoop those up. :happysad:
> *



sike!! You better go scoop you up some eggrolls

I got chrome fever now..cant wait to yank of them lowers for some chroming


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 6 2011, 03:15 PM~19802379
> *sike!! You better go scoop you up some eggrolls
> 
> I got chrome fever now..cant wait to yank of them lowers  for some chroming
> *


4 life! :biggrin: 

Chrome Fever oooo wee!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 6 2011, 03:46 PM~19802581
> *4 life! :biggrin:
> 
> Chrome Fever oooo wee!!!
> *



your in the eggroll mafia!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 4 2011, 11:49 AM~19787479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


all this was cool seeing celabs. and players but i am ready for this nfl shit to leave town!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am wore out  :angry:  :angry:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Go packers Halftime score Packers 21 Steelers 10 its all over! Packers Super Bowl Champs 2011 Go Cheese Heads! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

PACKERS SUPER BOWL CHAMPS 31-25 YEAH GO PACKERS! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Feb 6 2011, 10:07 PM~19804354
> *PACKERS  SUPER BOWL CHAMPS 31-25 YEAH GO PACKERS! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 f da stealers.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Feb 6 2011, 09:25 PM~19804493
> *x2 f da stealers.
> *




fudge packers  :thumbsdown:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 6 2011, 09:09 PM~19804847
> *fudge packers   :thumbsdown:
> *


X2  :biggrin:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by squishy_@Feb 6 2011, 11:46 PM~19805758
> *:drama:
> *



sup man!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin: TTT


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

i got rebuilders for sale in wichita falls 1962 impala 64 rivi 72 monte 56 4 door hardtop all need complete restore check pictures at lil classifieds auto for sale texasimpalas09 $2000 choice. i also have more cars 77&75 montes 67&70 caprice and parts cars 62&63 4 doors 68imapla 77 impala 79 monte 82 cutless and lots of parts. also have a 4 door 58 station wagon body $1200 holler.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

ANYONE GOT 1TON COILS, OR ACCUMALATORS? ALSO SOME CADILLAC OR CARPICE A ARMS?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

:420:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 7 2011, 05:02 PM~19811218
> *:420:
> *


I hear you there bro!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 7 2011, 07:29 PM~19811438
> *I hear you there bro!!
> *


:yessad:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Feb 7 2011, 06:02 PM~19811218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long time no see Turtle!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:uh: *TTT*


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 7 2011, 06:49 PM~19812158
> *Q Vo
> Matt DOGG!
> Long time no see Turtle!
> *


Sup Juan how you been Homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 7 2011, 05:49 PM~19812158
> *Q Vo
> Matt DOGG!
> Long time no see Turtle!
> *


sup juan, jst been chillin workin stackin up this paper... sorry about ur loss homie...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 8 2011, 07:05 AM~19816472
> *sup juan, jst been chillin workin stackin up this paper... sorry about ur loss homie...
> *


sup Turtle...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Sup Turtle! Hope all is well with u and your family! How's ur project coming along?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, *-SUPER62-, *TeXaS_ReGaL_85, $Money Mike$

come over later homie... :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 8 2011, 07:08 AM~19816483
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, -SUPER62-, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, $Money Mike$
> 
> ...


I'm down....your not working today??


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 8 2011, 05:08 AM~19816481
> *Sup Turtle! Hope all is well with u and your family! How's ur project coming along?
> *


family is doing real good homie... hope urs is doin well also... on the back burner for now. workin on a new fixer upper... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Feb 8 2011, 05:09 AM~19816484
> *I'm down....your not working today??
> *



OFF... :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 8 2011, 07:11 AM~19816493
> *OFF... :biggrin:
> *


Aight then, I'll hit you up....have it rolled and ready...lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 8 2011, 07:11 AM~19816488
> *family is doing real good homie... hope urs is doin well also... on the back burner for now. workin on a new fixer upper... :biggrin:
> *



still rockin the s-10??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 8 2011, 08:11 AM~19816488
> *family is doing real good homie... hope urs is doin well also... on the back burner for now. workin on a new fixer upper... :biggrin:
> *



I Saw Something Setting In Driveway This Morning... :cheesy:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 8 2011, 07:18 AM~19816510
> *atill rockin the s-10??
> *


naw, he sold it to me and then I sold it to someone else.....I think its on craigslist now


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 8 2011, 06:32 AM~19816698
> *I Saw Something Setting In Driveway This Morning... :cheesy:
> *


SPYS.... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Feb 8 2011, 06:08 AM~19816375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 6 2011, 02:13 PM~19801905
> *thanks for drinking a few with me..
> *


the first glimpse you got of the mag!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 8 2011, 11:55 AM~19817568
> *the first glimpse you got of the mag!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
Congrats to David and the Majestic CC for putting another car on the pages of LRM>
:thumbsup:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 8 2011, 11:12 AM~19818124
> *:0  :0  :0
> Congrats to David and the Majestic CC for putting another car on the pages of LRM>
> :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 8 2011, 09:55 AM~19817568
> *the first glimpse you got of the mag!
> 
> 
> ...


CONGRATS DAVID!!!!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 8 2011, 10:55 AM~19817568
> *the first glimpse you got of the mag!
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 8 2011, 07:19 PM~19821682
> *
> *


k onda homie We at boomerjack wey then we going to duck :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Feb 8 2011, 09:23 PM~19822261
> *k onda homie We at boomerjack wey then we going to duck  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



whats up homie..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Feb 8 2011, 09:23 PM~19822261
> *k onda homie We at boomerjack wey then we going to duck  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ill be here in Bedord tonight staying at the Marriott. Where is the party at?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

whats up homies selling a 83 cutlass PM me your number i can send you pictures..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

so is it gonna snow here tomorrow or what.. :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Feb 8 2011, 09:32 PM~19822352
> *so is it gonna snow here tomorrow or what.. :wow:
> *


Yes sir. thats wht my job is putting me up here in Bedford for the night


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 8 2011, 09:33 PM~19822371
> *Yes sir. thats wht my job is putting me up here in Bedford for the night
> *



thats cool homie then i guess im gonna home.. :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 8 2011, 09:33 PM~19822371
> *Yes sir. thats wht my job is putting me up here in Bedford for the night
> *


"Oh YOU ARE GOING to work Mr. Hernandez. We have a room waiting for you." - Your Boss


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

dont forget the dance this saturday there's still a few ticket's!!!!! hit us up...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 8 2011, 09:36 PM~19822397
> *"Oh YOU ARE GOING to work Mr. Hernandez. We have a room waiting for you." - Your Boss
> *


LMAO


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Feb 8 2011, 08:26 PM~19822295
> *whats up homie..
> *



no bish u staying in my house no **** :biggrin: u wasting ur mo ey on beeeer :0 :biggrin: </span></span>


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Feb 8 2011, 10:12 PM~19822822
> *
> no bish u staying in my house no ****  :biggrin: u wasting ur mo ey on beeeer  :0  :biggrin: </span></span>
> *


GHEY!


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Feb 8 2011, 08:36 PM~19822397
> *"Oh YOU ARE GOING to work Mr. Hernandez. We have a room waiting for you." - Your Boss
> *


 :0 :0 sup mr. Vasquez :biggrin: :biggrin: wher u been at


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 8 2011, 09:13 PM~19822835
> *GHEY!
> *


 4 reals wey i got u :biggrin: fuck the mariot :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Feb 8 2011, 10:17 PM~19822882
> * 4 reals wey i got u :biggrin: fuck the mariot  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> *


fuck you fool. the company is paying for it


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 8 2011, 09:18 PM~19822887
> *fuck you fool. the company is paying for it
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

SubliminaL C.C is at Ducks now :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: ]


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Feb 8 2011, 10:48 PM~19823293
> * SubliminaL C.C is at Ducks  now  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: ]
> *


We gonna get some brew


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Feb 8 2011, 10:14 PM~19822849
> * :0  :0 sup mr. Vasquez  :biggrin:  :biggrin: wher u been at
> *


I should be the one asking you that question Mr. Puppet. :biggrin: I've been chillin' Had a nice little ole 3 day weekend. Now I get to go back to work in the snow tomorrow.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 8 2011, 10:00 PM~19822698
> *LMAO
> *


I guess that's how it really went down que no Juanito? LOL!!! You ever sell the Nissan?


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I Hate this weather!!!!! Yall becarefull out there peeps!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 9 2011, 06:04 AM~19825302
> *I Hate this weather!!!!! Yall becarefull out there peeps!
> *


x2 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 9 2011, 07:30 AM~19825462
> *x2 :angry:  :biggrin:
> *



x3............... hey man how ya doing???


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Dave how you been Homie


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 9 2011, 09:09 AM~19825796
> *Sup Dave how you been Homie
> *



Im doing good Mr matt..Thanks for askin


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 9 2011, 08:19 AM~19825847
> *Im doing good Mr matt..Thanks for askin
> *


Just watchin it snow im ready for spring allready


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 8 2011, 11:55 AM~19817568
> *the first glimpse you got of the mag!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Big Dave.... :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 9 2011, 09:44 AM~19825999
> *Just watchin it snow im ready for spring allready
> *



I know thats right!!!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 9 2011, 09:07 AM~19825787
> *x3...............  hey man how ya doing???
> *


chilling and you bro :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 9 2011, 10:18 AM~19826279
> *chilling and you bro  :biggrin:
> *


just enjoying this weather... :barf: :rant: :run: :banghead:  :thumbsdown: 

you get the point


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 9 2011, 10:44 AM~19826445
> *just enjoying this weather... :barf:  :rant:  :run:  :banghead:    :thumbsdown:
> 
> you get the point
> *


 :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

from 3 pages back ttt


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Turtle


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Feb 9 2011, 10:42 PM~19832329
> *uffin:
> *



you get any rims yet ?? :biggrin:

sup juan!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 9 2011, 11:43 PM~19832336
> *you get any rims yet ?? :biggrin:
> 
> sup juan!
> *


Not yet. Its no biggie not in a hurry.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Feb 8 2011, 09:55 AM~19817568
> *the first glimpse you got of the mag!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD IS A MONTE WHAT ELSE YOU ESPECT :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Feb 9 2011, 10:48 PM~19832412
> *Not yet. Its no biggie not in a hurry.
> *



watcha waitin on?? world ends in 2012..you wont even get a chance to roll some spokes.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 9 2011, 10:43 PM~19832336
> *you get any rims yet ?? :biggrin:
> 
> sup juan!
> *


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

anyone have a passenger inner fender well for a 64?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 10 2011, 01:55 PM~19836846
> *:420:
> *



Alex, are you rolling with Blanco this saturday to get that truck??... I got a breakfast spot lined up...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 9 2011, 04:47 PM~19830117
> *Sup Turtle
> *


sup homie.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

finally free internet thanks to my neighbor!!! :0


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 10 2011, 09:36 PM~19840186
> * finally free internet thanks to my neighbor!!! :0
> *



:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 10 2011, 02:58 PM~19836869
> *Alex, are you rolling with Blanco this saturday to get that truck??... I got a breakfast spot lined up...
> *



Might Have To Be On Sunday... :happysad:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Feb 11 2011, 04:13 AM~19842886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother is trying to see if they can pull the truck out to a main parking lot tomorrow so we can get it on Sunday. The dealership is closed sunday's. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

My brother Nick AKA Runninlow on here scooped up a 1968 Impala :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2011, 12:45 PM~19844988
> *My brother Nick AKA Runninlow on here scooped up a 1968 Impala :cheesy:
> *



fastback or custom?.. you know i got a soft spot for fastback...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Feb 11 2011, 12:45 PM~19844988-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fast back I believe!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ITS VALENTINES DANCE TIME TOMORROW HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Feb 11 2011, 01:55 PM~19845543
> *Fast back I believe!!
> *


:worship:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 11 2011, 09:59 AM~19843776
> *My brother is trying to see if they can pull the truck out to a main parking lot tomorrow so we can get it on Sunday. The dealership is closed sunday's. I'll keep you guys posted.
> *


cool :biggrin:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Feb 11 2011, 02:11 PM~19845683
> *ITS VALENTINES DANCE TIME TOMORROW HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What bomb builders from (ULC) Ft Worth wanna to join me March 12 for this major event???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 11 2011, 02:31 PM~19845843
> *:worship:
> *


Fast Back sold at a dealer ship in Fort Worth. It was on craigslist.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one rollin this weekend?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2011, 08:52 PM~19848250
> *Any one rollin this weekend?
> *



I may be installing some chrome uppers.  

thanks Juan


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 11 2011, 08:57 PM~19848283
> *I may be installing some chrome uppers.
> 
> thanks Juan
> *


  Thats whats up


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2011, 08:46 PM~19848671
> * Thats whats up
> *


for us bro!!!!!! :biggrin: (no ****)

wZDv9pgHp8Q&feature=fvwkrel


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Feb 11 2011, 09:52 PM~19848718
> *for us bro!!!!!! :biggrin: (no ****)
> 
> wZDv9pgHp8Q&feature=fvwkrel
> *


:nono: Been cutting back since Jan 1st. Total loss of 27lbs. Wont catch me eating that shit. But it does look good. :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 11 2011, 10:05 PM~19848824
> *:nono: Been cutting back since Jan 1st. Total loss of 27lbs. Wont catch me eating that shit. But it does look good. :happysad:
> *



congrats brother!!!!..if you ever need any tips just holler...I got up to almost 250 a while back..never again..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 11 2011, 02:14 PM~19846457
> *What bomb builders from (ULC) Ft Worth wanna to join me March 12 for this major event???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 12 2011, 01:47 AM~19850481
> *congrats brother!!!!..if you ever need any tips just holler...I got up to almost 250 a while back..never again..
> *


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

Got some QTRs for 64 impala on sale. one is a full passanger side & the driver side is half. The driver is just weather out but not damage. $350 for both or trade for a driver side 63 QTR
817-734- 8112


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Feb 12 2011, 12:06 PM~19852059
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I need that passenger side. :happysad:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollin64, Marko57, 80 Eldog


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Feb 12 2011, 06:09 PM~19853906
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: rollin64, Marko57, 80 Eldog
> 
> *


whats up rollin64 & 80 Eldog :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Feb 12 2011, 06:32 PM~19853748
> *
> *


why you so happy..You acting like you got some d's or somthing


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 12 2011, 07:19 PM~19853957
> *why you so happy..You acting like you got some d's or somthing
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Just got to the dance!! Alot of people. We were asked to move from where we were seating at. They should let people know you can reserve spots, no sing on the table how the hell we suppose to know the tables are taken!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

anybody need some extended chrome uppers for a g body??

Ill be selling the set i bought from juan as soon as i get another set plated?

can anyone recommend a plater in ftworth?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 12 2011, 07:20 PM~19854296
> *Just got to the dance!! Alot of people. We were asked to move from where  we were seating at. They should let people know you can reserve spots, no sing on the table how the hell we suppose to know the tables are taken!!!
> *


sorry about that homie we will have it set up better next time and thanks for coming out


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

MAN had a good time at the valentine dance and thanks to all the car clubs, solo riders. everyone that showed up and also want to thank everyone that got down on the dance off contest. and every one got down and big thanks to george for putting it down on the challenge :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Just got in from the dance, much props to the hosts it was a good event. Looks like with the support we are getting from one another we are gonna need a bigger hall next time


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Marko57+Feb 12 2011, 06:15 PM~19853935-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Homie will hook you up Dave ill pm you my new number bro


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 12 2011, 08:19 PM~19853957
> *why you so happy..You acting like you got some d's or somthing
> *


 :naughty:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Feb 13 2011, 02:14 PM~19858690
> *:naughty:
> *


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 13 2011, 04:21 PM~19858945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I got Jesse tellin everybody "only hogs roll Ds"


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Feb 13 2011, 04:09 PM~19859175
> *I got Jesse tellin everybody "only hogs roll Ds"
> *



shit !! thats better them him runnin around hollerin fasta ***** fasts *****!!

oh chris check my sig dude..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 13 2011, 06:23 PM~19859503
> *shit !! thats better them him runnin around hollerin fasta ***** fasts *****!!
> 
> oh chris check my sig dude..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

anyone looking for some firestone fr380's white walls..????
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Firestone-F...s#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Feb 13 2011, 08:42 PM~19861191
> *anyone looking for some firestone fr380's white walls..????
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Firestone-F...s#ht_500wt_1182
> *



Ive got 5 im going to get rid of as soon as the 520's are available


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Here's something you guys might find amusing....* :roflmao:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=idx


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 14 2011, 04:18 PM~19868489
> *Here's something you guys might find amusing.... :roflmao:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?act=idx
> *


:dunno:


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looing for some 22's 5 lug. LMK who has some.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, juangotti


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Feb 14 2011, 08:12 PM~19870555
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, juangotti
> *


Sup? ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 1 Members: juangotti*


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://tuningcares360.over-blog.com/album-1723745.html


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

sup dfw :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Feb 15 2011, 07:35 AM~19873967
> *sup dfw :biggrin:
> *


Wat it dew Martin how u doing homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GMorning Everyone....!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 15 2011, 08:29 AM~19874154
> *GMorning Everyone....!!!
> *


:wave:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning peeps


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

My bros new 68


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2011, 10:25 AM~19874894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Damn it man!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2011, 11:25 AM~19874894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2011, 09:25 AM~19874894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2011, 10:25 AM~19874894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 15 2011, 09:25 AM~19874894
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice


----------



## 60 TO LIFE (Aug 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Feb 15 2011, 07:06 AM~19874061
> *Wat it dew Martin how u doing homie
> *


 sup bro doing good trying to get read 4 d summer how about u


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 6 2011, 10:52 AM~19800484
> *56 Spoke 14x7 Bolt Ons...RUST FREE...No curb checks or rashes.. Chrome shines real good..
> 
> $300 picked up...
> ...


SOLD!!! :biggrin: thanx for helpin a homie get closer to lowriding one day


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX.+Feb 15 2011, 11:06 AM~19875150-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is happier then a run away slave! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 60 TO LIFE_@Feb 15 2011, 04:21 PM~19877132
> *sup bro  doing good trying to get  read 4 d summer how about u
> *


Doing good homie just been puttin work on my ride and helpin the homies get their rides ready so we can hit the streets and shows in style


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I need a radiator for my 85 cutty. Anyone got one here in ft worth?


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*
We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at *[email protected][/size] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, juangotti


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Feb 15 2011, 10:36 PM~19880596
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, juangotti
> *


This is getting weird...


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

from the homie Sin7 :biggrin:














:h5: thanks for helpin me get rollin


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Feb 16 2011, 12:27 AM~19881639
> *from the homie Sin7 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lo0kin good


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 16 2011, 01:34 AM~19881679
> *lo0kin good
> *



x2


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Feb 15 2011, 10:25 AM~19874894-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Post up the picture you text me...


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

got it..


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

WHAT IT DO RIDER , LETS DO SOME RIDEING TO '' O C '' THIS SATURDAY IF IT DON'T RAIN . :biggrin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:ugh:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Feb 16 2011, 05:08 PM~19885656
> *:ugh:
> *


YOU DOWN


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Feb 16 2011, 06:04 PM~19886119
> *
> *


ARE YOU :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, THE MAJESTICS TX


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:0 

put a roof back on my brothers 64


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 16 2011, 09:31 PM~19887785
> *:0
> 
> put a roof back on my brothers 64
> ...


WOW!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 16 2011, 08:31 PM~19887785
> *:0
> 
> put a roof back on my brothers 64
> ...


BRAVO


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

* I wish the roof would have had some of the 1/4 panel metal but it didn't. I'm gonna have to fabricate the missing area, but I need to get my window gap first. Unfortunately, i was hoping someone out there could help me get some dimensions...*










*if you're reading this and have access to a 64 with no rear window, could you measure 3 areas for me... From header to base *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Lookin good bro.....




TTT FOR FOROS!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 16 2011, 05:40 PM~19886397
> *ARE YOU  :biggrin:
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

13inch Black Powder Coated Spokes.








I paid 650 to my door from Envious Brand New Spokes.

Still in the box. comes with Knock Offs, hammer and adapters.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 17 2011, 12:26 AM~19890155
> *13inch Black Powder Coated Spokes.
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo+Feb 16 2011, 08:36 AM~19882437-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Good As Alwayz Luis....


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

/v/-CANTVrSCD8?fs


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

/v/qdAsghwiqrk?fs


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 17 2011, 06:05 AM~19890930
> *Morning Foros
> *



sup holms


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Feb 15 2011, 09:30 AM~19874157-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: Hell Yeah...!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Feb 17 2011, 08:52 AM~19891424
> */v/-CANTVrSCD8?fs
> *




ohh hell naww!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Feb 17 2011, 08:42 AM~19891389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aqui trabajando... Man I had no idea Oscar worked so close to me.. He's like 5-10 min away :wow: 


How'd it go with that Free truck?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 17 2011, 10:17 AM~19891558
> *Thank you sir...
> Aqui trabajando... Man I had no idea Oscar worked so close to me.. He's like 5-10 min away :wow:
> How'd it go with that Free truck?
> *



We Took It On A Test Drive On The Trailer... :cheesy: LOL... You Guys Still DOwn For Some JUnkyard Hunting...??? And Decatur Swap Meet...??? Lets Do It...!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 17 2011, 08:09 AM~19891499
> *sup holms
> *


Here at work chillin Homie you??


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 17 2011, 09:22 AM~19891607
> *We Took It On A Test Drive On The Trailer... :cheesy:    LOL... You Guys Still DOwn For Some JUnkyard Hunting...???  And Decatur Swap Meet...???  Lets Do It...!
> *


LOL like the video we took of my brother? Crusin without crusin !.. 

When's the Decatur swap meet? But for sure i'm down and so are the guys. I'm busy this weekend though.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 17 2011, 09:22 AM~19891607
> *We Took It On A Test Drive On The Trailer... :cheesy:    LOL... You Guys Still DOwn For Some JUnkyard Hunting...???  And Decatur Swap Meet...???  Lets Do It...!*


 :0 I wanna go!! I need some parts! When?? LMK!! Im down!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Feb 17 2011, 09:48 AM~19891798
> *:0  I wanna go!! I need some parts! When?? LMK!! Im down!
> *


Hell yeah let's do it...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Feb 17 2011, 10:35 AM~19891708-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets Do It.... :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 17 2011, 10:30 AM~19892071
> *LMAO!!!  Yeah...LOL... Naw J/P.. But It Wouldof Been Cool THo
> Next Weekend  26-27
> Lets Do It....  :cheesy:
> *


Alright next weekend for sure !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 17 2011, 11:31 AM~19892079
> *Alright next weekend for sure !
> *



WHo Else Is Down... We Can Meet Up Real Early And Get Some Menudo BEfore We Roll OUt...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I WILL BE THERE


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

13inch Black Powder Coated Spokes.








I paid 650 to my door from Envious Brand New Spokes.

Still in the box. comes with Knock Offs, hammer and adapters.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Some asshole shot out the window on my cutlass. Bad enuff radiator blew on it last week and it's been parked till I can find one. Now. Need drivers door glass damn my luck


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 17 2011, 10:34 AM~19892103
> *WHo Else Is Down... We Can Meet Up Real Early And Get Some Menudo BEfore We Roll OUt...
> *


Count on 4 from Plano


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Feb 17 2011, 11:36 AM~19892115-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 17 2011, 10:34 AM~19892103
> *WHo Else Is Down... We Can Meet Up Real Early And Get Some Menudo BEfore We Roll OUt...
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Feb 17 2011, 10:56 AM~19892268
> *Some asshole shot out the window on my cutlass. Bad enuff radiator blew on it last week and it's been parked till I can find one. Now. Need drivers door glass damn my luck
> *


will a mc window work


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks David for the heads up on the glass. Now it's time to clean glass out of car


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Feb 17 2011, 01:37 PM~19893333
> *Thanks David for the heads up on the glass. Now it's time to clean glass out of car
> *



no prob man


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Have Any Chrome KNockoffs They Want To Sell HIt Me Up


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> 13inch Black Powder Coated Spokes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats good Foros


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, juangotti


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, juangotti, chrisdizzle
Sup Juan, hows da cutty comin along.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Feb 17 2011, 08:15 PM~19896518
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, juangotti, chrisdizzle
> Sup Juan, hows da cutty comin along.
> *


Its comming. Im gonna try and go see it this weekend.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 17 2011, 09:32 PM~19896699
> *Its comming. Im gonna try and go see it this weekend.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, 60 TO LIFE

Sup Martin


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Come on 11pm :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 16 2011, 10:26 PM~19890155
> *13inch Black Powder Coated Spokes.
> 
> 
> ...


WHY U SELLING THEM?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 17 2011, 10:22 PM~19897952
> *WHY U SELLING THEM?
> *


So I can get some 72 spoke cross laces red spokes.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 17 2011, 08:25 PM~19897964
> *So I can get some 72 spoke cross laces red spokes.
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 1low78carlo, Texas 61 Impala, ENOUGH SAID, juangotti
:nicoderm:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*TGIF! *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2011, 06:37 AM~19900166
> *TGIF!
> 
> 
> ...



great old vid...Id like to have them 520's that are just sittin..id put them to use..lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 18 2011, 08:46 AM~19900313
> *great old vid...Id like to have them 520's that are just sittin..id put them to use..lol
> *



Im Thinking Of Getting Some More 5.20s You Cant Roll More OG Then That... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I have 2 12" woofers Kenwood 1200w. Let me know if you any body that might want them $175 for the pair. pics soon


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2011, 10:38 AM~19900785
> *I have 2 12" woofers Kenwood 1200w. Let me know if you any body that might want them $175 for the pair.  pics soon
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2011, 09:26 AM~19900720
> *Im Thinking Of Getting Some More 5.20s You Cant Roll More OG Then That... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 16 2011, 10:37 AM~19882889
> *WHAT IT DO RIDER , LETS DO SOME RIDEING TO '' O C '' THIS SATURDAY IF IT DON'T RAIN . :biggrin:
> *


bump ?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Feb 18 2011, 11:12 AM~19901384
> *bump ?
> *


when I grow up Ill cruise too. :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2011, 01:43 PM~19902059
> *when I grow up Ill cruise too. :happysad:
> *



:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*ULC Meeting Tonight At Smokeys... *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2011, 03:35 PM~19902990
> *ULC Meeting Tonight At Smokeys...
> *



Damn wish i could go..Im trying to get cought up on gun work.


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 18 2011, 02:35 PM~19902990
> *ULC Meeting Tonight At Smokeys...
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by PURPLE~HAZE_@Feb 17 2011, 07:52 AM~19891424
> */v/-CANTVrSCD8?fs
> *


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Got some stock lower a arms for sale if anyone needs them, came off a 94 fleetwood(also spindles)


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2011, 12:43 PM~19902059
> *when I grow up Ill cruise too. :happysad:
> *



youll never grow up...your a toys r us kid.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 18 2011, 06:23 PM~19904109
> *youll never grow up...your a toys r us kid.
> *


shit I wish I was a toys r us kid. Didnt step foot in there till I was about 16.  Couldnt afford it. :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 17 2011, 09:36 AM~19892126
> *13inch Black Powder Coated Spokes.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Went and looked at my ride today. looks good. :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2011, 10:01 PM~19905419
> *Went and looked at my ride today. looks good. :biggrin:
> *


Hell ya :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Feb 18 2011, 09:06 PM~19905483
> *Hell ya :thumbsup:
> *


Cant wait to be dippen in them streets. :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2011, 10:06 PM~19905489
> *Cant wait to be dippen in them streets. :biggrin:
> *


How much longer you lookin at :dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Feb 18 2011, 09:11 PM~19905557
> *How much longer you lookin at :dunno:
> *


I will have it ready for Easter


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2011, 09:20 PM~19905674
> *I will have it ready for Easter
> *



of 2012 :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Feb 18 2011, 09:06 PM~19905483
> *Hell ya :thumbsup:
> *


come with some cash and Ill hook you up with some tires fool


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 18 2011, 10:22 PM~19906349
> *of 2012 :biggrin:
> *


LOL This year. maybe not 100 percent but atleast 90


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2011, 10:24 PM~19906367
> *LOL This year. maybe not 100 percent but atleast 90
> *



Hows that diet plan comming??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 18 2011, 10:44 PM~19906526
> *Hows that diet plan comming??
> *


as of today 299 from 330


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2011, 10:20 PM~19905674
> *I will have it ready for Easter
> *


word... :biggrin:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 18 2011, 11:44 PM~19906526
> *Hows that diet plan comming??
> *


Check this out sign up free type in your info and how much you want to lose and it will calculate how much of a calorie intake you need and you can track with its calculator.

http://www.livestrong.com/


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 18 2011, 11:57 PM~19906609
> *word...  :biggrin:
> *


What up danny?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Feb 19 2011, 12:10 AM~19906710
> *What up danny?
> *


Sup Chris :wave:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 18 2011, 10:48 PM~19906549
> *as of today 299 from 330
> *



hell yea!!! congrats!! Are you working any weights in??or did you just change your diet?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 18 2011, 11:18 PM~19906779
> *Sup Chris  :wave:
> *



sup stranger


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 19 2011, 12:30 AM~19906868
> *sup stranger
> *


Sup Dave... man I have been real busy bro. Did u talk to Ruben?


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Feb 18 2011, 05:01 PM~19903952
> *Got some stock lower a arms for sale if anyone needs them, came off a 94 fleetwood(also spindles)
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 18 2011, 11:29 PM~19906862
> *hell yea!!! congrats!! Are you working any weights in??or did you just change your diet?
> *


At first me and one of my brothers were jogging and light garage work out but lately we have not had the time . I have just been dieting. NO FAST FOOD NO SODA and NO BULLSHIT "SNACK". If I do go out to eat. I try and eat protein with a minimal carb intake.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 18 2011, 11:36 PM~19906923
> *Sup Dave... man I have been real busy bro. Did u talk to Ruben?
> *



yea..he's been meaning to run by there but has been real busy..He keeps askin me if ill go pick them up but I havnt went out that way yet.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 19 2011, 01:41 AM~19907860
> *At first me and one of my brothers were jogging and light garage work out but lately we have not had the time . I have just been dieting. NO FAST FOOD NO SODA and NO BULLSHIT "SNACK". If I do go out to eat. I try and eat protein with a minimal carb intake.
> *



There is no such thing as dont have time...You make time for your health and well being..Do work !!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What bomb builders from (ULC) Ft Worth / Dallas (ULA) wanna to join me March 12 for this major event???


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 19 2011, 06:24 AM~19908538
> *What bomb builders from (ULC) Ft Worth / Dallas (ULA) wanna to join me March 12 for this major event???
> 
> 
> ...


john hit me up... im dwn


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61, juangotti, 1regio3


Sup Alex, Juan!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good MOrning Fellas...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Selling my LRM collection for $225, consist of 77 issues dating back to 1998


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Macias, ENOUGH SAID


hey joe como estas??? damn thats alot of magazines


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Feb 19 2011, 11:33 AM~19909413
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Macias, ENOUGH SAID
> hey joe como estas??? damn thats alot of magazines
> *


Doing good Hector, yea its a lot over 6 yrs worth. All of them are in good condition too


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice collection.....Good Luck.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bobby G._@Feb 19 2011, 12:06 PM~19909632
> *
> 
> Nice collection.....Good Luck.
> *



Thanks Bobby


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 19 2011, 08:47 AM~19908614
> *john hit me up... im dwn
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Feb 19 2011, 12:22 PM~19909350
> *Selling my LRM collection for $225, consist of 77 issues dating back to 1998
> 
> 
> ...



I Got 50bucks :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Feb 19 2011, 10:14 AM~19909030
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: sixty7imp, Loco 61, juangotti, 1regio3
> Sup Alex, Juan!
> *


chillen :biggrin:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

lookin for a pump got 125 in hand can meet sumwhere in fort worth


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Feb 19 2011, 11:22 AM~19909350
> *Selling my LRM collection for $225, consist of 77 issues dating back to 1998
> 
> 
> ...


Got $55 :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Feb 19 2011, 10:22 AM~19909350
> *Selling my LRM collection for $225, consist of 77 issues dating back to 1998
> 
> 
> ...


i got $99.99 cash


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:happysad:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, $Money Mike$

SUP MONEY MIKE!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 20 2011, 10:35 PM~19920513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 21 2011, 12:35 AM~19920513
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  






Another Day Another 10 Cents :happysad:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

HOMIES NEED THIS CHROME PIECE THATS ON MY FENDER ON BOTH SIDES OF THE CAR DO YOU WERE I CAN GET IT 86 CUTLASS THANKS..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Feb 21 2011, 10:17 AM~19922561
> *HOMIES NEED THIS CHROME PIECE THATS ON MY FENDER ON BOTH SIDES OF THE CAR DO YOU WERE I CAN GET IT 86 CUTLASS THANKS..
> 
> 
> *


Good luck on finding them Sergio... Those are hard pieces to find..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 21 2011, 12:10 PM~19923228
> *Good luck on finding them Sergio... Those are hard pieces to find..
> *


you can make them out of a longer one too.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Feb 21 2011, 11:17 AM~19922561
> *HOMIES NEED THIS CHROME PIECE THATS ON MY FENDER ON BOTH SIDES OF THE CAR DO YOU WERE I CAN GET IT 86 CUTLASS THANKS..
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Feb 21 2011, 09:17 AM~19922561
> *HOMIES NEED THIS CHROME PIECE THATS ON MY FENDER ON BOTH SIDES OF THE CAR DO YOU WERE I CAN GET IT 86 CUTLASS THANKS..
> 
> 
> *


let me check i think i have one


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Feb 21 2011, 10:17 AM~19922561
> *HOMIES NEED THIS CHROME PIECE THATS ON MY FENDER ON BOTH SIDES OF THE CAR DO YOU WERE I CAN GET IT 86 CUTLASS THANKS..
> 
> 
> *



ill they work of an mc??


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Feb 21 2011, 03:08 PM~19924385
> *let me check i think i have one
> *


thanks homie let me know.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Feb 21 2011, 12:10 PM~19923228
> *Good luck on finding them Sergio... Those are hard pieces to find..
> *


thanks..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 21 2011, 03:16 PM~19924437
> *ill they work of an mc??
> *


what you say homie..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Feb 21 2011, 04:47 PM~19925079
> *what you say homie..
> *



oops

i meant to say will they work off an mc


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 21 2011, 04:52 PM~19925113
> *oops
> 
> i meant to say will they work off an mc
> *



lol..not sure bro ill find out..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 20 2011, 07:03 PM~19917771
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, $Money Mike$
> 
> ...


What up bRO! haha! Jus rollin da streets of TX! How u been?


Whas up Foritos!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 21 2011, 07:16 PM~19926344
> *What up bRO! haha! Jus rollin da streets of TX!  How u been?
> Whas up Foritos!
> *


YOU LATE. LOL ALREADY ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*Just letting you guys know I got some new batteries for sale at a good deal $60 each.. Better than paying $100 a piece at the auto parts store.. Let me know*_


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Feb 21 2011, 07:21 PM~19926962
> *Just letting you guys know I got some new batteries for sale at a good deal $60 each..  Better than paying $100 a piece at the auto parts store.. Let me know
> *


Can you get brands like super starter or Deka? If so, how much?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco+Feb 21 2011, 10:02 PM~19928316-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SUP FELLAS


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

What's up guys. Anyone know of a running 63 4 dr hard top belair or Impala. I'm looking for one


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 21 2011, 08:23 PM~19926364
> *YOU LATE. LOL ALREADY ROLLIN ROLLIN ROLLIN  :biggrin:
> *



LOL!!! Sorry bout that homie! Hope you doin well. I SAW THE PROGRESS ON THE CUTTY. Its off to a good start!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 22 2011, 12:45 AM~19930184
> *LOL!!! Sorry bout that homie! Hope you doin well. I SAW THE PROGRESS ON THE CUTTY. Its off to a good start!
> *


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 22 2011, 01:56 AM~19930282
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Sup Fellas?!?!?

:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 22 2011, 12:45 AM~19930184
> *LOL!!! Sorry bout that homie! Hope you doin well. I SAW THE PROGRESS ON THE CUTTY. Its off to a good start!
> *



pics of the cutty progress or it aint happening!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

We still doing Menudo this saturday before the swap meet ?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Anybody know when the next swapmeet is and where thanks


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Anyone setting up at the swap meet?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Feb 22 2011, 07:38 AM~19931368
> *Anybody know when the next swapmeet is and where thanks
> *


Sorry I missed your call last night it is this weekend in Decatur.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater+Feb 22 2011, 08:38 AM~19931368-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skim said you might have a rear glass for a 64. Let me know if you do. thnx


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 22 2011, 08:35 AM~19931359
> *We still doing Menudo this saturday before the swap meet ?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Feb 22 2011, 09:35 AM~19931629
> *:yes:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Feb 21 2011, 11:20 PM~19928554-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Who Else Is Rollin With Us...????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 22 2011, 08:35 AM~19931359
> *We still doing Menudo this saturday before the swap meet ?
> *


Im down.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2011, 10:13 AM~19931893
> *Sup Juan You And Dre Still Rolling RIght?
> YEs Sir... :biggrin:
> Who Else Is Rollin With Us...????
> *


I dunno bout dre but Im rollin


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 22 2011, 11:52 AM~19932121
> *I dunno bout dre but Im rollin
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 22 2011, 09:08 AM~19931249
> *
> pics of the cutty progress or it aint happening!
> *



:0 

parts for the chromer and more on the way.








Down to bare metal.

















Speakers should be here on Monday so i can get the fiberglass work done first before putting in the HiLow set up. 
These are the speakers going in

















ready for the first guide coat.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 22 2011, 12:06 PM~19932221
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 22 2011, 12:16 PM~19932609
> *:0
> 
> parts for the chromer and more on the way.
> ...




hellll yea...!!! do it up danny!! Cant wait to see a d shop ride representing on the street...


----------



## DUBB-C (Jun 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Feb 15 2011, 11:27 PM~19881639
> *from the homie Sin7 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 22 2011, 01:16 PM~19932609
> *:0
> 
> parts for the chromer and more on the way.
> ...


Lookin good Danny. Bet you cant wait Juan!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

easter is right around the corner...Get your shit right!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle+Feb 22 2011, 07:35 PM~19935690-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Know hno:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

*Hope you guys can make it!*


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 22 2011, 11:16 AM~19932609
> *:0
> 
> parts for the chromer and more on the way.
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Feb 22 2011, 08:34 PM~19936352-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, radicalkingz
I will take you your jack this saturday. 100 percent. thanks for letting me borrow it for lke a year. :happysad:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Feb 22 2011, 03:09 PM~19933303-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...











:thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 23 2011, 12:33 AM~19938260
> *Im there. who is Rickey Flores? LOL
> :happysad:
> *



LOL! yeah Gilbert missed that when he proofed it. Car lookin good!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 22 2011, 01:16 PM~19932609
> *:0
> 
> parts for the chromer and more on the way.
> ...



Danny Getting Down....


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 16 2011, 09:24 PM~19888332
> * I wish the roof would have had some of the 1/4 panel metal but it didn't. I'm gonna have to fabricate the missing area, but I need to get my window gap first. Unfortunately, i was hoping someone out there could help me get some dimensions...
> 
> 
> ...


Would it not be better to fit it to the rear glass?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 23 2011, 09:28 AM~19940013
> *Morning Foros
> *



sup man!?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@Feb 23 2011, 08:49 AM~19939833
> *Would it not be better to fit  it to the rear glass?
> *


Absolutely. Someone already gave me the meaurements. All i did was tack the 4 corners until i get the glass. Once i test fit the glass i'll weld it up. I just need a reference point so i could tack the roof in place.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:yawn:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 23 2011, 08:36 AM~19940044
> *sup man!?
> *


Gettin myself ready for court tomarrow


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Court sounds so fun


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@Feb 23 2011, 01:41 PM~19941658
> *Court sounds so fun
> *



sup dude!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Feb 23 2011, 07:47 AM~19940116
> *Absolutely. Someone already gave me the meaurements. All i did was tack the 4 corners until i get the glass. Once i test fit the glass i'll weld it up. I just need a reference point so i could tack the roof in place.
> *


hit me up if u need a rear window...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Feb 23 2011, 08:38 PM~19944844
> *hit me up if u need a rear window...
> *


Ill let you get that paint for 50 if you want it.


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

sup yall? it looks like the retail giant enslaved me this weekend  yall have fun Sat.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Feb 24 2011, 08:33 AM~19948514
> *sup yall? it looks like the retail giant enslaved me this weekend  yall have fun Sat.
> *


OWNED


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Feb 22 2011, 01:16 PM~19932609
> *:0
> 
> parts for the chromer and more on the way.
> ...


 :0 DAMN DANNY YOU GETTIN DOWN BRO!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

:biggrin:

alot more to come!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 24 2011, 01:52 PM~19950245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 24 2011, 12:52 PM~19950245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Dead in here


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 24 2011, 06:37 PM~19952867
> *Dead in here
> *


yes it is.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Feb 24 2011, 06:38 PM~19952876
> *yes it is.
> *


Whats going on Hector


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 24 2011, 06:50 PM~19953002
> *Whats going on Hector
> *


nothin much bro aqui nomas hardly workin. and you???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Feb 24 2011, 07:20 PM~19953293
> *nothin much bro aqui nomas hardly workin. and you???
> *


Here at work. b.s.ing :happysad:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 24 2011, 01:52 PM~19950245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: nice


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 24 2011, 01:52 PM~19950245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bling bling


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 24 2011, 12:52 PM~19950245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 24 2011, 12:52 PM~19950245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good stuff


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, ENOUGH SAID

Whats Up Joe


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking for some bucket seats for a 66 impala SS if anyone has some for sale hit me up please


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 24 2011, 12:52 PM~19950245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 24 2011, 12:52 PM~19950245
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Feb 24 2011, 08:32 PM~19953817
> *bling bling
> *


^^^^
every time I come around ft worth!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 24 2011, 11:39 PM~19955815
> *:cheesy:
> *


get movin!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 25 2011, 01:38 AM~19956581
> *get movin!!!
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 25 2011, 02:00 AM~19956720
> *
> *



damn you need to go to sleepy


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 25 2011, 02:13 AM~19956767
> *damn  you need to go to sleepy
> *


Never!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Feb 24 2011, 01:52 PM~19950245
> *
> 
> 
> ...



DAVE DOING IT BIG>>>!  



TGIF!!! :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

X1953 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2011, 05:12 AM~19957219
> *DAVE DOING IT BIG>>>!
> TGIF!!! :wow:
> *


3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollin64, FORTWORTHAZTEC, Loco 61

X2


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, *rollin64, Loco 61*

GM HOMIEZ


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Out... D-SHop DOing IT Big.. *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GM Fellas...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2011, 06:31 AM~19957259
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Out... D-SHop DOing IT Big..
> *


 :thumbsup: TGIF


----------



## kingkong1072 (Jun 3, 2010)

GETTING CLOSER :0


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2011, 05:31 AM~19957259
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Out... D-SHop DOing IT Big..
> *


looking good guys keep it up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2011, 06:31 AM~19957259
> *<span style='font-family:Times'><span style='color:red'>SONOFABISH!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2011, 07:31 AM~19957259
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Out... D-SHop DOing IT Big..
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lookin good alex


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2011, 07:31 AM~19957259
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Out... D-SHop DOing IT Big..
> *


 :0 :0 damn yall are gettin down on that trunk!!!!!! :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2011, 05:31 AM~19957259
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Out... D-SHop DOing IT Big..
> *


 NICE !!


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Marko57+Feb 25 2011, 12:33 PM~19959373-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 NICE !!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2011, 05:31 AM~19957259
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Out... D-SHop DOing IT Big..
> *


NICE!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

LOOKS LIKE 2011 IS GONNA BE GOOD... :biggrin:


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kingkong1072_@Feb 25 2011, 06:48 AM~19957409
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:no: :no: :no: :nono: :nono: 
that aint go work playa you better start over trust me on that


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2011, 05:31 AM~19957259
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Out... D-SHop DOing IT Big..
> *


Lookin good guys!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Everyone Thats Meeting Up With Us Be There At 6:30-7:00am At 
El Original Hernandez Restaurant For Some Menudo 1617 NW 25th St, Fort Worth, TX 76164
Then We're Headed Off To Decatur..... See YALL There*


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingkong1072_@Feb 25 2011, 06:48 AM~19957409
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: I dont understand guys please post how it works out??????????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2011, 07:31 AM~19957259
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Out... D-SHop DOing IT Big..
> *


:0 :0 :0  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Damn....makes me wanna go with hydros instead of bags!


----------



## irving customz1 (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Feb 25 2011, 08:16 PM~19962425
> *:0  :0  :0    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> Damn....makes me wanna go with hydros instead of bags!
> *


Yes sir please reconsider,switches all the way sir :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Lookin good Alex!!!!!!



D Shop did it again!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Thats lookin sweet Alex!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2011, 06:31 AM~19957259
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Out... D-SHop DOing IT Big..
> *



Trunk turned out sweet Alex! Danny puttin' out some awesome work!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: juangotti, 94 SS, runninlow, 1low78carlo, lac84
full house


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

let me know if you guys see some training day monte's with the hood ornament. i only need 1 :happysad: have fun guys


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

thats sounds like a car, i need the ornament only, not another training day monte :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> looking good guys keep it up :0 :biggrin:





> Thanks Fellas..</span>[/b]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, Texas Massacre

GM Chris


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 26 2011, 05:22 AM~19964870
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Loco 61, Texas Massacre
> 
> ...


Morning if my bro is up on time we will see yall at the resturant if not see you at the swap meet.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

What's the exit to get to the swap meet???


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 26 2011, 05:24 AM~19964872
> *What's the exit to get to the swap meet???
> *


I am not sure but there is a map on there web site.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 26 2011, 06:30 AM~19964876
> *I am not sure but there is a map on there web site.
> *


Thank you.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Out... D-SHop DOing IT Big.. *


You are welcomed Alex... that was one long week. :420: :biggrin: 



> :thumbsup: TGIF





> looking good guys keep it up shocked.gif biggrin.gif





> Lookin good guys!!! thumbsup.gif thumbsup.gif thumbsup.gif


Thank You Fellas at IC :thumbsup: 



> SONOFABISH!!!
> D SHOP STRIKES AGAIN


:biggrin: 



> thumbsup.gif





> damn yall are gettin down on that trunk!!!!!! wow.gif thumbsup.gif thumbsup.gif





> NICE !!
> cool.gif





> NICE!!! cool.gif






> thumbsup.gif thumbsup.gif thumbsup.gif
> Damn....makes me wanna go with hydros instead of bags!


come on with it. :biggrin: 



> Lookin good Alex!!!!!!
> D Shop did it again!!!!!!!


Thanx Mat




> Trunk turned out sweet Alex! Danny puttin' out some awesome work!!!


Thank you Brian and everybody else for your support.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

FOR SALE in Houston Tx

























1971 Buick Riviera. $9,500.00
88437 miles, power windows, a/c, cruise control

Juan T. # 281)763-6530. [email protected]
or
Angel Rodriguez # 713)478-2319

Don't contact me. Just posting cause I saw it, real nice ride, well worth it.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

any pics from yesterday? j-yards? swap meets? sweet finds? how did it go?


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 26 2011, 05:24 AM~19964871
> *Morning if my bro is up on time we will see yall at the resturant if not see you at the  swap meet.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: .... I was 20 mins late you and David were 45!!! Primo =on time


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Just got back from East Texas. looking at Impalas. :biggrin:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

I need help. Thnx

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=583531


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


Morning Foros


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Feb 28 2011, 07:45 AM~19978446
> *TTT
> Morning Foros
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Feb 28 2011, 06:39 AM~19978606
> *    :biggrin:
> *


OSO!!!!!!!! How tou been Homie :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, rollin64

:wave:


----------



## Bad Mamma Jamma (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 28 2011, 10:22 AM~19979039


:wave: Good to see ya saturday!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:loco:


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

what up Foros, i hear yall got some things going on this same weekend but if yall could make it out to lubbock that would be great!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Any good machine shop in Ft. Worth???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:yawn:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:bark:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad Mamma Jamma+Feb 28 2011, 12:53 PM~19979917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Whats Up..?? Good Seeing You To..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Feb 28 2011, 02:42 PM~19980612
> *:loco:
> *



Whats Up Homie?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 28 2011, 10:23 PM~19984854
> *:bark:
> *


:|


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2011, 11:34 PM~19984967
> *:|
> *


just trying to wake you up


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Feb 28 2011, 07:10 PM~19984036
> *Any good machine shop in Ft. Worth???
> *


wes machine shop in haltom city off of 28th and higgins 2320 higgins lane


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 28 2011, 10:39 PM~19985016
> *just trying to wake you up
> *


LOL I got 8 minutes and Im out this bitch. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, juangotti


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Feb 28 2011, 10:54 PM~19985188
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, juangotti
> 
> *


Sup Benny


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Feb 28 2011, 11:57 PM~19985224
> *Sup Benny
> *





keeping low key!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 25 2011, 06:31 AM~19957259
> *<span style=\'color:blue\'>Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Out... D-SHop DOing IT Big..
> *



Very nice.... I heard that D SHOP does great work....


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Feb 28 2011, 10:34 PM~19984966
> *Whats Up Homie?
> *


just kicking it homie.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Feb 28 2011, 10:47 PM~19985128
> *wes machine shop in haltom city off of 28th and higgins 2320 higgins lane
> *


Thanks bro!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Rear bumper guards 64 impala $100


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 1 2011, 08:54 AM~19988202
> *Thanks bro!!!
> *


jew welcome


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Just bought a cutlass. It has a Lt1 fuel injected :biggrin: can anyone tell me who can work on the motor and get it running the rite way. Im not good with fuel injection, i got it to start but it bugs out sometimes when you step on the gas.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 1 2011, 07:45 PM~19992058
> *Just bought a cutlass. It has a Lt1 fuel injected  :biggrin:  can anyone tell me who can work on the motor and get it running the rite way. Im not good with fuel injection, i got it to start but it bugs out sometimes when you step on the gas.
> *


D Shop. LOL


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 1 2011, 07:45 PM~19992058
> *Just bought a cutlass. It has a Lt1 fuel injected  :biggrin:  can anyone tell me who can work on the motor and get it running the rite way. Im not good with fuel injection, i got it to start but it bugs out sometimes when you step on the gas.
> *



sounds like you need more fuel..any way for you to check what your fuel pressure is?? your either lacking spark or fuel.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 1 2011, 08:29 PM~19992441
> *sounds like you need more fuel..any way for you to check what your fuel pressure is?? your either lacking spark or fuel.
> *


I think im going to go to harrys hot rod and buy a fuel pump and regulator??? But i dont really want to spend the money it i dont have to. :happysad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 1 2011, 08:31 PM~19992458
> *I think im going to go to harrys hot rod and buy a fuel pump and regulator??? But i dont really want to spend the money it i dont have to. :happysad:
> *



right..thats why you check your fuel pressure..or have you checked the timing?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foros


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 1 2011, 06:45 PM~19992058
> *Just bought a cutlass. It has a Lt1 fuel injected  :biggrin:  can anyone tell me who can work on the motor and get it running the rite way. Im not good with fuel injection, i got it to start but it bugs out sometimes when you step on the gas.
> *


There is a guy name Larry in South Fort Worth he know all about these motors I can get you his address.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## elpayaso (May 29, 2008)

A&E CUSTOMZ SPECIALISES IN CUSTOM SUSPENCIONS,HYDRAULICS,AIR RIDE, AND HAND MADE SUSPENCIONS 

OFFERING TRADITIONAL PAINTJOBS AND SYLVER AND GOLD LEAF AT AN AFFORDABLE PRICING!!!!!!!!!


WE OFFER ALL TYPES OF FRAME REINFORCEMENTS AND FRAME WRAPS WITH IN A 4 TO 5 DAY PERIOD IN MOST CASES 
WRAPPING AND ALSO MOLDING 
A-ARMS 
TRAILING ARMS 
REAR END /DIFFERENTIALS & ALSO WITH DESIGNON METAL WORK 

LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE 
SET UP INSTALATIONS 
TROUBLESHOOTING 
WIRING 
BATTERY WIRING 
BATTERY RACKS 
CUSTOM METAL WORK 
HYDRAULIC PUMPS 
ACCESSORIES 
KNOCK OFF WHEEL INSTALLATIONS 

AIR RIDE 
AIR RIDE SET UP INSTALLS 
C NOTCH ON TRUCKS TO SLAM 
TILT BED ON TRUCKS 
TROUBLESHOOTING 
PARTS 

LUBE AND TUBE 
OIL CHANGES 
BRAKES 
ALTERNATOR INSTALLS 
FUEL PUMPS 
STARTERS INSTALLED 
SPARKPLUGS REPLACED 
WIRING SPARKPLUGS 

AND ALL OTHER NEEDS THAT YOU MAY HAVE.......... 
FEEL FREE TO CALL 
CARLOS 214 6369804 ERNIE 972 872 5527 


ADDRESS IS 2022 E IRVING BLVD SUITE #2 
IRVING TX 75060


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

:fool2:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

NICE....
:biggrin:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 1 2011, 07:45 PM~19992058
> *Just bought a cutlass. It has a Lt1 fuel injected  :biggrin:  can anyone tell me who can work on the motor and get it running the rite way. Im not good with fuel injection, i got it to start but it bugs out sometimes when you step on the gas.
> *



my cutlass is doing the same thing but it has a carborater im trying to see where to get other one and how much..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 2 2011, 08:41 PM~20001060
> *:biggrin:
> *



any updates on the cutty


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 2 2011, 09:58 PM~20001269
> *any updates on the cutty
> *


Yall fellin better homie?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 2 2011, 08:58 PM~20001269
> *any updates on the cutty
> *


This weekend


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one cruising this weekend? Im down to chill but Ill be in my truck :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 2 2011, 08:21 AM~19996073
> *There is a guy name Larry in South Fort Worth he know all about these motors I can get you his address.
> *


Can you pm his info!! Thanks Bro


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 2 2011, 09:46 PM~20001859
> *This weekend
> *


Post pics. Mine might be next :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 2 2011, 11:07 PM~20003074
> *Post pics. Mine might be next :biggrin:
> *


Updates this weekend. :biggrin: Not complete.


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

mornin yall :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Mar 3 2011, 09:16 AM~20005488
> *Looking to BUY a trunk lid and a trunk lid hinge housing for a 64! preferably in good condition!! LMK!
> 
> Also got Paint supplies for sale! Currently have some 3M 6" DA 320 and 400 grit sandpaper STIKIT.
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Mar 3 2011, 09:18 AM~20005495
> *
> *


The YARD!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 3 2011, 02:50 PM~20007621
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *



tttx2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

cant wait to hit them streets once again this summer!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 3 2011, 04:33 PM~20008387
> *
> 
> 
> ...



fa show!!


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Mar 3 2011, 08:18 AM~20005495
> *
> *


i need a roll of 400 homie you going to the meeting


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wats good Foros


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Mar 4 2011, 06:33 AM~20012962
> *TGIF :biggrin:
> *



heck yea!!


Im off to pick up more chrome :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 4 2011, 08:41 AM~20013385
> *heck yea!!
> Im off to pick up more chrome :biggrin:
> *


whats up bro :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do Fort Worth! Thank GOD today is a good day!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 3 2011, 12:07 AM~20003074
> *Post pics. Mine might be next :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

theres a meeting tonight right??? or am i off?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 4 2011, 12:18 PM~20014256
> *:0
> *



Qvo Danny! Looks like u stayin busy! Como esta la familia?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

any body need cutlass parts ..My buddy has a complete cutlass to be parted out..pm me and Ill give you his number


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ULC MEETING TONIGHT....


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 4 2011, 10:27 AM~20013958
> *What it do Fort Worth!  Thank GOD today is a good day!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Mar 4 2011, 03:07 PM~20015158
> *ULC MEETING TONIGHT....
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 4 2011, 11:27 AM~20013958
> *What it do Fort Worth!  Thank GOD today is a good day!
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tples65_@Mar 3 2011, 12:07 AM~20003074
> *Post pics. Mine might be next :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULC meeting tonite at Smokey's...


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

good meeting and there was alot of people.


----------



## funkytown67 (Jan 7, 2011)

represent true classics foritos....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 4 2011, 06:48 PM~20016840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by funkytown67_@Mar 5 2011, 01:14 AM~20020018
> *represent true classics foritos....
> 
> 
> ...



niiice!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Howdy mr matt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 5 2011, 11:41 AM~20021526
> *Howdy mr matt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Went up to the yard today.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2011, 02:14 PM~20022303
> *Went up to the yard today.
> *


??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 5 2011, 02:54 PM~20022502
> *??
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2011, 03:03 PM~20022535
> *
> 
> 
> ...



dude that van is all you..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Mar 5 2011, 12:41 PM~20021526-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Lets Roll... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 5 2011, 06:26 PM~20023488
> *Balla  :cheesy:
> :cheesy:    Lets Roll... :biggrin:
> *



yea!!! says the guy with the 61 and the 15 k regal with the big house and no job :wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Mar 5 2011, 05:50 PM~20023306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 5 2011, 12:41 PM~20021526
> *Howdy mr matt
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Decent parts car for my brothers 68. We got the hood for 80 bux


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

We found the 1/4 and bumper for my brother Tee's 77GP


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Tee was excited


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Parts car 64 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

More parts I needed


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 5 2011, 12:41 PM~20021526
> *Howdy mr matt
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: big pimpin :wow:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by funkytown67_@Mar 5 2011, 12:14 AM~20020018
> *represent true classics foritos....
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 5 2011, 07:58 PM~20024280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thnx bro, can't wait to go back.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Mar 5 2011, 10:22 PM~20024848
> *Thnx bro, can't wait to go back.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Mar 5 2011, 09:15 PM~20024389
> *:wow: big pimpin :wow:
> *



if you cant pimp big...Dont pimp at all!

rear end is next :wow:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 5 2011, 10:41 AM~20021526
> *Howdy mr matt
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Brotha you got it lookin good Homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Mar 5 2011, 07:42 PM~20023594-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good ol' Trevor/Trent has alot of good Chit 



Trevor/Trent inside joke :roflmao:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 6 2011, 07:41 AM~20026391
> *:angry:
> Good ol' Trevor/Trent has alot of good Chit
> Trevor/Trent  inside joke :roflmao:
> *



Dont be poppin the little mad face up..Id trade my sexy monte for your 61 anyday..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 6 2011, 07:41 AM~20026391
> *:angry:
> Good ol' Trevor/Trent has alot of good Chit
> Trevor/Trent  inside joke :roflmao:
> *


Lol :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 6 2011, 07:28 AM~20026369
> *Sup Brotha you got it lookin good Homie
> *



sup dude ..whens the next outing/gettogether??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 6 2011, 08:08 AM~20026433
> *Lol :biggrin:
> *



how you doing?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

some shit I used to jam back in the day..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 6 2011, 07:09 AM~20026434
> *sup dude  ..whens the next outing/gettogether??
> *


Soon its starting to be nice outside :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 6 2011, 08:18 AM~20026465
> *Soon its starting to be nice outside  :biggrin:
> *



We really tried to make to the meeting friday but got a call from a homie said we were going to kileen to pick up a ride.. :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 6 2011, 08:26 AM~20026482
> *
> *


Hey David, thanks for the hook up with Ruben on those parts Homie....got them just in time....Cutlass is in the booth right now. Good looking out!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 6 2011, 08:35 AM~20026500
> *Hey David, thanks for the hook up with Ruben on those parts Homie....got them just in time....Cutlass is in the booth right now. Good looking out!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...



sir yes sir!!Glad I could help out ..Good luck with your ride.

wow....lookin gooood


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 6 2011, 08:37 AM~20026503
> *sir yes sir!!Glad I could help out ..Good luck with your ride.
> 
> wow....lookin gooood
> *


:thumbsup: Praise GOD...this car wasn't even on the agenda for this year...but GOD worked it out and looks like we have 2 coming out soon.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 6 2011, 08:39 AM~20026508
> *:thumbsup: Praise GOD...this car wasn't even on the agenda for this year...but GOD worked it out and looks like we have 2 coming out soon.
> *



amen brother


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 6 2011, 07:21 AM~20026473
> *We really tried to make to the meeting friday but got a call from a homie said we were going to kileen to pick up a ride.. :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya bro i made it out with the lil ones this summer is gona be good with all the new rides comin out


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 6 2011, 08:45 AM~20026528
> *I hear ya bro i made it out with the lil ones this summer is gona be good with all the new rides comin out
> *



I hear that!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 6 2011, 08:09 AM~20026438
> *how you doing?
> *


Chiling your car is looking good bro :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 6 2011, 07:41 AM~20026391
> *:angry:
> Good ol' Trevor/Trent has alot of good Chit
> Trevor/Trent  inside joke :roflmao:
> *


Yes he does. We are going back to get some more shizzle


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

btt


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 6 2011, 08:35 AM~20026500
> *Hey David, thanks for the hook up with Ruben on those parts Homie....got them just in time....Cutlass is in the booth right now. Good looking out!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Jesse!! :biggrin:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 6 2011, 07:35 AM~20026500
> *Hey David, thanks for the hook up with Ruben on those parts Homie....got them just in time....Cutlass is in the booth right now. Good looking out!! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> ...


no pos wowwwww loking good :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, project 79, artisticdream63
uffin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by tples65+Mar 6 2011, 08:05 PM~20030236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias Ramiro and Ernie. Praise The Lord!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chrisdizzle, chevythang, juangotti
Sup Juan


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TRUE CLASSICS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Mar 6 2011, 10:11 PM~20031326
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: chrisdizzle, chevythang, juangotti
> Sup Juan
> *


Not much bro. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, Loco 61, $Money Mike$, juangotti

sup homiez :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0 Flash Back FunDAy NiGht :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 6 2011, 11:12 PM~20032009
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, Loco 61, $Money Mike$, juangotti
> 
> ...


bullshitten :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 7 2011, 12:12 AM~20032009
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, Loco 61, $Money Mike$, juangotti
> 
> ...



Sup homie! Its gettin about time to cook out at the Chop Shop! Gonna have to get 1 goin pretty soon. u doin aight?


Sup Juan?!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 6 2011, 09:45 PM~20032238
> *Sup homie!  Its gettin about time to cook out at the Chop Shop! Gonna have to get 1 goin pretty soon.  u doin aight?
> Sup Juan?!
> *


u got that right... doin good jst getting ready for easter... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2011, 12:18 AM~20032022
> *:0    Flash Back FunDAy NiGht  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*ANYONE THAT WANTS TO TRY TO ATTEND THE SIX FLAGS SHOW THIS YEAR PLEASE CONTACT FERNANDO 817-350-0929 OR SAM 214-536-4603 ASAP. THE DATE IS APRIL 9 AND 10TH. SIGNING UP IS NOT A GUARANTEE THAT YOUR IN.. THEY WILL PICK WHAT RIDES WILL BE AND IN SHOW..*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 6 2011, 11:45 PM~20032238
> *Sup homie!  Its gettin about time to cook out at the Chop Shop! Gonna have to get 1 goin pretty soon.  u doin aight?
> Sup Juan?!
> *


Chilaxxin


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, runninlow

:biggrin: 


addicted


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Got Acouple Of You Juan


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2011, 12:36 AM~20032593
> *Got Acouple Of You Juan
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking bout this pic the other day.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

GET READY FORT WORTH. WE DOING IT AGAIN.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2011, 01:52 AM~20032714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2011, 12:53 AM~20032718
> *:0
> *


Have fun in D Town Alex  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=584698


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 7 2011, 12:46 AM~20032249
> *u got that right... doin good jst getting ready for easter... :biggrin:
> *



Niiiiiiiice! I'm lookin fwd to this yr. FW has lots of sweet rides comin out. the picnics and cruises gettin bigger and better!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 7 2011, 01:58 AM~20032745-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh Yes


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2011, 02:14 AM~20032824
> *:cheesy:
> Oh Yes
> *



 u can b the leader!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 7 2011, 02:21 AM~20032856
> *  u can b the leader!
> *



Lets Take Turns... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2011, 02:25 AM~20032867
> *Lets Take Turns... :biggrin:
> *



LOL! ok 

Juan .....u first!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 7 2011, 01:28 AM~20032879
> *LOL! ok
> 
> Juan .....u first!
> *


Nahhh My ch!ts mediocre. Im some where in the middle :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2011, 02:29 AM~20032883
> *Nahhh My ch!ts mediocre. Im some where in the middle :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2011, 12:36 AM~20032593
> *Got Acouple Of You Juan
> 
> 
> ...



capri pants?..I wouldnt of thought that was your thing. :wow:


GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 7 2011, 05:24 AM~20033449
> *capri pants?..I wouldnt of thought that was your thing. :wow:
> GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!!!!!!!
> *


lmao... i was thinkin the same thing... looks like a midget...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 6 2011, 10:36 PM~20032593
> *Got Acouple Of You Juan
> 
> 
> ...


are those PF FLYIERS? FROM THE MOVIE SANDLOT???? :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GOOD MORNING FOROS


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

morning foros :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Mar 7 2011, 07:24 AM~20033449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Texas 61 Impala, C-LO9492, npazzin, juangotti
uffin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 7 2011, 08:47 AM~20033499
> *lmao... i was thinkin the same thing... looks like a midget...
> *



LMAO!!!! U wrong for that Homie! :roflmao:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 7 2011, 01:53 AM~20032718
> *:0
> *



Hey Loco.....are u goin to the Majestix Memorial Day Picnic???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 7 2011, 10:01 AM~20034130
> *LMAO!!!! U wrong for that Homie! :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 7 2011, 08:01 AM~20034130
> *LMAO!!!! U wrong for that Homie! :roflmao:
> *


i had to get him... lol its all for fun juan.. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 7 2011, 10:22 AM~20034247
> *i had to get him... lol its all for fun juan..  :biggrin:
> *


  Oh it aint no thing.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, 80 Eldog

sup matt... i see a cook out in the future???? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 7 2011, 10:28 AM~20034284
> * 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, 80 Eldog
> 
> ...


Sold the wagon?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0


> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2011, 08:26 AM~20034265
> *  Oh it aint no thing.
> *


good job on the weight loss.. i have lost 43 pounds since dec 15... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2011, 08:30 AM~20034290
> *Sold the wagon?
> *


parting it out...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 7 2011, 08:30 AM~20034290
> *Sold the wagon?
> *


parting it out... gotta get the trey out...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 7 2011, 10:30 AM~20034292
> *:0
> 
> good job on the weight loss.. i have lost 43 pounds since dec 15...  :biggrin:
> *


Hell Yeah. What have you been doing? I started out working out but I have slipped on that. I now just eat right/better now. No Fast Food and No Soda.
Im at 294 from 330. Bout to hit my second goal of 290.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 7 2011, 10:31 AM~20034298
> *parting it out... gotta get the trey out...
> *


:burn:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 7 2011, 11:30 AM~20034292
> *:0
> 
> good job on the weight loss.. i have lost 43 pounds since dec 15...  :biggrin:
> *



Congrats bro!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 7 2011, 09:28 AM~20034284
> * 3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, 80 Eldog
> 
> ...


Yes sir :biggrin: let me knw brotha


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 7 2011, 01:26 PM~20035466
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit..thats a kill shot

Im going to try to make it to this one..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

2 Members: blanco, $Money Mike$
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 7 2011, 03:36 PM~20036016
> *2 Members: blanco, $Money Mike$
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *



Hola Oscar! Como estas homie?! How's the 64 comin? U gonna be ready for Easter?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 7 2011, 05:00 PM~20036939
> *Hola Oscar! Como estas homie?! How's the 64 comin? U gonna be ready for Easter?
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 7 2011, 02:26 PM~20035466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 8 2011, 07:33 AM~20040576
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Plaque Homies! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 8 2011, 04:40 AM~20040596
> *Nice Plaque Homies! :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 8 2011, 07:33 AM~20040576
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 8 2011, 06:33 AM~20040576
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 8 2011, 06:40 AM~20040596
> *Nice Plaque Homies! :biggrin:
> *


It looks aite...... :biggrin:

j/k Looks real good Turtle....where you been Hombre???? How's it going out there??? So you got the bomb you wanted huh?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Puppet

Sup John


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 7 2011, 07:24 AM~20033449
> *capri pants?..I wouldnt of thought that was your thing. :wow:
> GOOD MORNING EVERYBODY!!!!!!!
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@Mar 8 2011, 12:21 PM~20042476
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 8 2011, 03:23 PM~20044003
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 8 2011, 07:33 AM~20040576
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a really nice plaque homie!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 8 2011, 06:33 AM~20040576
> *TTT
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Mar 7 2011, 01:26 PM~20035466
> *
> 
> 
> ...


does the lil picture on the bottom right mean Gerardo Ortiz gonna be there???.... :cheesy:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez+Mar 8 2011, 09:07 AM~20042006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i knw right i was like that ***** strapped and ready for some shit to pop off...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Mar 8 2011, 04:59 PM~20045197
> *:wave:
> *


sup Johnny.. i was rollin when i saw ur signiture... 

--------------------

_***Yes, it is stupid for you to wear a zoot suit to a car show!***_
My family, friends, and job is my way of life!
The car thing is for a fun hobby!

****GETTING DRUNK OF PANCAKES!!!!***** :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Mar 8 2011, 09:25 PM~20046488
> *does the lil picture on the bottom right mean Gerardo Ortiz gonna be there???.... :cheesy:
> *


EVERYBODY THINKS THAT FOO IS ME ON THE PIC :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

3 Members: blanco, FORTWORTHAZTEC, artisticdream63
:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 8 2011, 09:05 PM~20046279
> *
> 
> 
> ...


The ULC picnic will be at Gateway park...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 8 2011, 10:07 PM~20046847
> *The ULC picnic will be at Gateway park...
> *


PM SENT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 8 2011, 09:37 PM~20046616
> *thnks homie... been wrking hard... things are going really good how about you? i see u with me 88's lookin good... and yea i found the bomb i wanted but still not happy until i get the 61 bubble... :biggrin:  one day...
> thnks homie
> i knw right i was like that ***** strapped and ready for some shit to pop off...
> *


That's good. Yeah we just having fun. Getting ready for the roll out. Family is good, can't ask for too much more. GOD's been GOOD! 

Wish you the best on those 2 builds. Those are 2 good rides you got, but yeah a 61 bubble is another favorite of mine.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Mar 8 2011, 08:25 PM~20046488
> *does the lil picture on the bottom right mean Gerardo Ortiz gonna be there???.... :cheesy:
> *


whats up fool dont call any one any more i need to get up there like you one day :biggrin:


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

WAASUUP FOOOSSSS...... Im not one of who really gets down on the compunaterrr much(my niece say).... but SHIT!!!!! I love LOWRIDERS AND FORT MUFUCKIN WORTH!!!... and BEER... Titties... Miller lite.. d cups wit small nipples.. to be exact and honest...i also like to sleep, nintendo, some punnnaaannny.... :biggrin: But its all gooood and in RESPECT...
I know some fooos on here personally and all good dudes in my book.. hope i get to meet some more and lesss get these rides goin, get em out, shinin, ridin, represent!! not just your club(always) but this shit it self... little kids eyes light up, all the ladies love it when they see the LOLO'ss...all flavors,when u ride...AND ITs THE MOST BEAUTIFUL THING EVER.....

hEY joNNY...DEEZ NUTS..I MEAN DONUTS!!! my bad i had to get ya...i hope i posted this right cuz it took me a long time and im not doin it again...how do you post an do all the cool shit like yall...hit me up...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLANDO64SS_@Mar 9 2011, 12:45 AM~20048206
> *WAASUUP FOOOSSSS...... Im not one of who really gets down on the compunaterrr much(my niece say).... but SHIT!!!!! I love LOWRIDERS AND FORT MUFUCKIN WORTH!!!... and BEER... Titties... Miller lite.. d cups wit small nipples.. to be exact and honest...i also like to sleep, nintendo, some punnnaaannny.... :biggrin: But its all gooood and in RESPECT...
> I know some fooos on here personally and all good dudes in my book.. hope i get to meet some more and lesss get these rides goin, get em out, shinin, ridin, represent!! not just your club(always) but this shit it self... little kids eyes light up, all the ladies love it when they see the LOLO'ss...all flavors,when u ride...AND ITs THE MOST BEAUTIFUL THING EVER.....
> 
> ...



Thats a good one^^^


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROLANDO64SS_@Mar 8 2011, 11:45 PM~20048206
> *WAASUUP FOOOSSSS...... Im not one of who really gets down on the compunaterrr much(my niece say).... but SHIT!!!!! I love LOWRIDERS AND FORT MUFUCKIN WORTH!!!... and BEER... Titties... Miller lite.. d cups wit small nipples.. to be exact and honest...i also like to sleep, nintendo, some punnnaaannny.... :biggrin: But its all gooood and in RESPECT...
> I know some fooos on here personally and all good dudes in my book.. hope i get to meet some more and lesss get these rides goin, get em out, shinin, ridin, represent!! not just your club(always) but this shit it self... little kids eyes light up, all the ladies love it when they see the LOLO'ss...all flavors,when u ride...AND ITs THE MOST BEAUTIFUL THING EVER.....
> 
> ...


What's up This is Johnny's brother. Beware lay it low is like crack once you get a taste your hook on this shit.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 8 2011, 11:29 PM~20047545
> *whats up fool dont call any one any more i need to get up there like you one day  :biggrin:
> *


Sup Tomas....your the busy one foo, not me....I just sit around my house all day doing nothing....hit me up so we can go roll.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 8 2011, 09:41 PM~20046663
> *EVERYBODY THINKS THAT FOO IS ME ON THE PIC :biggrin:
> *


lol...Does kinda look like you...People trip out when they see me in the deuce bumping nothing but corridos....I dont even listen to rap hardly anymore.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Mar 8 2011, 05:59 PM~20045197
> *:wave:
> *


SUP BROTHA!!!! How you been??


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 8 2011, 09:41 PM~20046663
> *EVERYBODY THINKS THAT FOO IS ME ON THE PIC :biggrin:
> *


Thats not you!!  Better check yo Social!! Wait what!! :happysad:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 9 2011, 08:23 AM~20049325
> *What's up This is Johnny's brother. Beware lay it low is like crack once you get a taste your hook on this shit.
> *



THAT SHIT IS TRUE!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLANDO64SS_@Mar 9 2011, 12:45 AM~20048206
> *WAASUUP FOOOSSSS...... Im not one of who really gets down on the compunaterrr much(my niece say).... but SHIT!!!!! I love LOWRIDERS AND FORT MUFUCKIN WORTH!!!... and BEER... Titties... Miller lite.. d cups wit small nipples.. to be exact and honest...i also like to sleep, nintendo, some punnnaaannny.... :biggrin: But its all gooood and in RESPECT...
> I know some fooos on here personally and all good dudes in my book.. hope i get to meet some more and lesss get these rides goin, get em out, shinin, ridin, represent!! not just your club(always) but this shit it self... little kids eyes light up, all the ladies love it when they see the LOLO'ss...all flavors,when u ride...AND ITs THE MOST BEAUTIFUL THING EVER.....
> 
> ...


Welcome to Layitlow


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLANDO64SS_@Mar 8 2011, 11:45 PM~20048206
> *WAASUUP FOOOSSSS...... Im not one of who really gets down on the compunaterrr much(my niece say).... but SHIT!!!!! I love LOWRIDERS AND FORT MUFUCKIN WORTH!!!... and BEER... Titties... Miller lite.. d cups wit small nipples.. to be exact and honest...i also like to sleep, nintendo, some punnnaaannny.... :biggrin: But its all gooood and in RESPECT...
> I know some fooos on here personally and all good dudes in my book.. hope i get to meet some more and lesss get these rides goin, get em out, shinin, ridin, represent!! not just your club(always) but this shit it self... little kids eyes light up, all the ladies love it when they see the LOLO'ss...all flavors,when u ride...AND ITs THE MOST BEAUTIFUL THING EVER.....
> 
> ...


What's up bro glad u made here u got my number when ever u need anything homie! Oh yeah good deez nuts joke! Lol! Welcome to this crack!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 9 2011, 08:54 AM~20049803
> *SUP BROTHA!!!! How you been??
> *


good bro sold my 63 just picked up a little something last week  everything good homie??


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 8 2011, 08:39 PM~20046647
> *sup Johnny.. i was rollin when i saw ur signiture...
> 
> --------------------
> ...


dude, that shit kills me!!!!! LOL!!!! seeing fool dress up like halloween :biggrin: "ITS A CAR SHOW NUMB NUTS, NOT A COSTUME PARTY"


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Mar 9 2011, 03:28 PM~20052828
> *dude, that shit kills me!!!!! LOL!!!! seeing fool dress up like halloween :biggrin: "ITS A CAR SHOW NUMB NUTS, NOT A COSTUME PARTY"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

chck out my signiture... :biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 9 2011, 04:37 PM~20052891
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> chck out my signiture... :biggrin:
> *


   
HELL YEAH BRO! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: _*FORTWORTHAZTEC, DONUTS, Texas Massacre*_

San Mateo O.G.'S


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: DONUTS, FORTWORTHAZTEC, Texas Massacre

OK NEXT SHOW i WILL GET A YELLOW ZOOT SUIT CHRIS YOU GET A RED ONE AND TURTLE YOU GET A BLUE ONE!!!! AND WE CAN WALK AROUND THE SHOWS AND SEE WHAT HAPPENS


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WE ARE GONNA GET OUR ASS KICKED... :biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 9 2011, 04:45 PM~20052951
> *WE ARE GONNA GET OUR ASS KICKED...  :biggrin:
> *


TRUE ON THE SECOND THOUGHT WE ARE NOT PLAYING DRESS UP NEXT SHOW :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Mar 9 2011, 03:47 PM~20052962
> *TRUE ON THE SECOND THOUGHT WE ARE NOT PLAYING DRESS UP NEXT SHOW :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Will just walk around with Donuts...


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 9 2011, 04:52 PM~20053006
> *Will just walk around with Donuts...
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

to the top!!!!!!!!! Im ready for the warm weather and a sun burn on my left arm.

sup TOPDOG


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 9 2011, 08:50 PM~20054385
> *to the top!!!!!!!!! Im ready for the warm weather and a sun burn on my left arm.
> 
> sup TOPDOG
> *


Me too.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Mar 9 2011, 06:44 PM~20052942
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: DONUTS, FORTWORTHAZTEC, Texas Massacre
> 
> ...



LMAO! Ya'll gonna look like a bunch of M&M's!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 9 2011, 08:25 PM~20054697
> *LMAO! Ya'll gonna look like a bunch of M&M's!
> 
> 
> ...


dam those look great :happysad:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Mar 9 2011, 10:30 PM~20054747
> *dam those look great :happysad:
> *


 LMAO! Este Guy! ^^^


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Mar 9 2011, 09:14 AM~20049520
> *lol...Does kinda look like you...People trip out when they see me in the deuce bumping nothing but corridos....I dont even listen to rap hardly anymore.
> *


YEP SAME HERE


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Mar 9 2011, 09:59 AM~20049850
> *Thats not you!!    Better check yo Social!! Wait what!!  :happysad:
> *


NAH ITS NOT ME ITS A SINGER THAT LOOKS LIKE ME :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:happysad:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 9 2011, 09:50 PM~20054953
> *NAH ITS NOT ME ITS A SINGER THAT LOOKS LIKE ME  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 9 2011, 08:51 PM~20054969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good jamz


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 9 2011, 09:51 PM~20054969
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dude looks just like you LMAO


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 9 2011, 04:42 PM~20052932
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, DONUTS, Texas Massacre
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Good morning!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

wassup chris (TX MASS)???...its roland... i missed out on those floor pans and trunk pans that you were sellin.... i was mad at myself for like 2 weeks.... i just dont get on that much... oh well.... ill find some more.... hope all is well wit ya bro..??


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$+Mar 9 2011, 07:25 PM~20054697-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I CALLED U GREENICE U NEVER ANSWERED... HIT ME UP...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

i have a 64 four door impala im lookin for some chrome trim or the chrome for the front . i have a set of chrome wheel walls for the engine to trade . they need to be polished .


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up 817 !!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64ordones_@Mar 10 2011, 08:42 PM~20062854
> *i have a 64 four door impala im lookin for some chrome  trim or the chrome for the front . i have a set of chrome wheel walls for the engine to trade . they need to be polished .
> *


Welcome to Layitlow


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Mar 10 2011, 07:54 PM~20062967
> *What's up 817 !!!
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Mar 10 2011, 08:54 PM~20062967
> *What's up 817 !!!
> *


Need to holla at George.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 10 2011, 07:20 PM~20063228
> *Welcome to Layitlow
> *


 :420: uffin: :420: uffin: :ninja:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*It's Official DJ Juan V in the mix*


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

friday is here!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 11 2011, 06:32 AM~20065907
> *friday is here!!
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 11 2011, 04:32 AM~20065907
> *friday is here!!
> *


AMEN! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 11 2011, 07:32 AM~20065907
> *friday is here!!
> *



Yes it is! :yes:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH THE FAR EASTCOAST BROTHERS... THOSE WITH FAMILY IN THE MILITARY... AND FOR THOSE WITH FAMILY IN THE WESTCOAST...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 11 2011, 04:46 AM~20065942
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *


HOLLA AT ME HOMIE... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 11 2011, 07:12 AM~20066271
> *OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH THE FAR EASTCOAST BROTHERS... THOSE WITH FAMILY IN THE MILITARY... AND FOR THOSE WITH FAMILY IN THE WESTCOAST...
> 
> 
> ...


Prayers Sent


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 11 2011, 07:12 AM~20066271
> *OUR PRAYERS ARE WITH THE FAR EASTCOAST BROTHERS... THOSE WITH FAMILY IN THE MILITARY... AND FOR THOSE WITH FAMILY IN THE WESTCOAST...
> 
> 
> ...


damn that sucks hope those families are able to rebuild


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## 80'sLacN (Mar 10, 2011)

TranquilO c.c. Standin up from odessa to funkytown!!!


----------



## BlazinLow89 (Oct 5, 2009)

what good  :wave:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 11 2011, 08:13 AM~20066275
> *HOLLA AT ME HOMIE...  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80'sLacN+Mar 11 2011, 11:24 AM~20067555-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Long time no see


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80'sLacN_@Mar 11 2011, 12:24 PM~20067555
> *TranquilO c.c. Standin up from odessa to funkytown!!!
> *


  





*
Saturday Benefit Car Wash Tomorrow At AutoZone 7500 Camp Bowie West Blvd, Fort Worth From 12 Till ??? Its For Some Kids That Got Burnt In An Accident.. 



Sunday Benefit Car Show @ Club Chrome 2408 E Belknap St, Fort Worth From 12-6 For Danny Montes RIP*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Lookin for some green carpet that will cover a 20x20 area. If its in (2) pieces that's ok. Need for a display. If anyone can help in locating some that is reasonably priced that would be great. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 12 2011, 12:41 AM~20072947
> *Lookin for some green carpet that will cover a 20x20 area. If its in (2) pieces that's ok. Need for a display. If anyone can help in locating some that is reasonably priced that would be great. Thanks for the help!
> *


I THINK HOME DEPOT SELLS SOME IF IM NOT MISTAKEN


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

bad azz outside, party time!!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

I havent been here in awhile so I popped in to Say Q Vo Homies


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Mar 12 2011, 02:33 PM~20075677
> *I havent been here in awhile so I popped in to Say Q Vo Homies
> *



sup!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Id like to say HAPPYBIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE CHRISDIZZLE.

HBD FOOL!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 12 2011, 05:50 PM~20076343
> *Id like to say HAPPYBIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE CHRISDIZZLE.
> 
> HBD FOOL!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Mar 12 2011, 05:33 PM~20076579
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin:
> *



I got you a little somthing..nothing big..just something i know you can use....


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 12 2011, 06:37 PM~20076587
> *I got you a little somthing..nothing big..just something i know you can use....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 12 2011, 05:43 PM~20076631
> *
> *



sup oso...still got that frame for you


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Went out and scooped up more parts at the yard today. Going out to another yard next weekend.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2011, 07:52 PM~20076939
> *Went out and scooped up more parts at the  yard today. Going out to another yard next weekend.
> *


What did u find big dog! :dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 12 2011, 07:21 PM~20077076
> *What did u find big dog! :dunno:
> *


Parts for my bros 68 and my other bros 77 GP


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2011, 06:24 PM~20077399
> *Parts for my bros 68 and my other bros 77 GP
> *


Welcome 2 LAYITLOW... LMAO....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Gaut?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 12 2011, 07:46 PM~20077886
> *Gaut?
> *


JST FUCKIN WIT ya.... cause ur always tell peeps welcome 2 lil... its funny...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 12 2011, 05:21 PM~20077076
> *What did u find big dog! :dunno:
> *


see u 2morrow....


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, chrisdizzle, juangotti

What up Juan any updates on da cut dogg?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Mar 12 2011, 09:49 PM~20077909
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, chrisdizzle, juangotti
> 
> ...



x2


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 12 2011, 10:48 PM~20077898
> *see u 2morrow....
> *



For sure Big Dog! Do I need to bring extra tires! :dunno:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 12 2011, 02:19 PM~20075295
> *bad azz outside, party time!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


SASS.... Q-vole G money?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 12 2011, 05:50 PM~20076343
> *Id like to say HAPPYBIRTHDAY TO THE HOMIE CHRISDIZZLE.
> 
> HBD FOOL!!
> *


X2 Happy B-DAY Chris DrinkUp!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: BIG AUGIE , Elpintor


Sup Mr Augie
:wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 8 2011, 10:41 PM~20046663
> *EVERYBODY THINKS THAT FOO IS ME ON THE PIC :biggrin:
> *


Are U pulling a Hanna Montana on us :scrutinize: :scrutinize: 
bzjbydEFG0k&feature=related


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 13 2011, 12:08 AM~20078498
> *SASS.... Q-vole G money?
> *


  chillin bro gettin drunk, g money hahaha more like g broke!!! lmao, what u been up to bro? hope the whole family is doing great!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 13 2011, 12:50 AM~20078791
> *Are U  pulling a Hanna Montana on us :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> bzjbydEFG0k&feature=related
> *


lol juan does look like that fool, and ive been trying to post it up for a while now but was hesitated to do it. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC+Mar 12 2011, 09:47 PM~20077892-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most updates I have are in my thead. Easter 2011. It will not be done but it will be closer then ever


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 13 2011, 12:59 AM~20079190
> *lol juan does look like that fool, and ive been trying to post it up for a while now but was hesitated to do it. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Mira Sagala look just like that fool. LOL


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

It's Official DJ Juan V in the mix[/b]


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*Big shout out to the homies from Cartune Records*


*Big Texas 
DJ Technic*

and the homie 


Johnnny Donuts


Much Luv Bro

good seeing you tonight.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2011, 03:14 AM~20079440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bad ass benefit show. hella fort worth lowriders out there.


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2011, 01:50 PM~20081742
> *Bad ass benefit show. hella fort worth lowriders out there.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Mar 13 2011, 03:06 PM~20081842
> *  :biggrin:
> *


it was good..Real nice cars out there..Once again majestics putting in down with some nice stuff..I really liked the black caprice with red pinstripe.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2011, 01:40 AM~20079494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 13 2011, 01:40 AM~20079494
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cool seeing you too homie!!!!!! goodtimes  we need to get a big group to hit up that spot


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Mar 13 2011, 05:12 PM~20082401
> *cool seeing you too homie!!!!!! goodtimes  we need to get a big group to hit up that spot
> *


Sounds like a plan. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 13 2011, 02:10 PM~20081859
> *it was good..Real nice cars out there..Once again majestics putting in down with some nice stuff..I really liked the black caprice with red pinstripe.
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Mar 13 2011, 08:04 PM~20083420
> *
> *



you keepin the 64 hidden??


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Mar 13 2011, 07:04 PM~20083420
> *
> *


whats up homie good seeing you again the sunroof on the impala looks clean


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 12 2011, 10:48 PM~20077898
> *see u 2morrow....
> *



Thanks BIG DOG for the sell of the wagon! My kids loved that 65 Wagon BIG DOG will stop by your crib when I go drop off the bomb to u! Just Might!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 13 2011, 07:05 PM~20083424
> *you keepin the 64 hidden??
> *


yes sir


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 13 2011, 07:09 PM~20083457
> *whats up homie good seeing you again the sunroof on the impala looks clean
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Mar 13 2011, 08:55 PM~20083889
> *yes sir
> *



ohh wee cant wait to see what youve done with it.. :wow:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:hi: Sup Richie Rich!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 14 2011, 05:36 AM~20086459
> *Morning Foros
> *



back to ya!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 13 2011, 08:19 PM~20084819
> *:hi:  Sup Richie Rich!
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Boring as shit in this thread, Yall mofos better be cruising this summer


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2011, 06:18 PM~20090494
> *Boring as shit in this thread, Yall mofos better be cruising this summer
> *



look whos talking..Were all out in the streets..Were you at?? ...on layitlow...internet cruising... :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 14 2011, 06:48 PM~20090749
> *look whos talking..Were all out in the streets..Were you at??  ...on layitlow...internet cruising... :roflmao:
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2011, 06:57 PM~20090843
> *:happysad:
> *



Hey just look at it like this..You can cruise all day on here and not have to worry about the gas.. :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2011, 04:18 PM~20090494
> *Boring as shit in this thread, Yall mofos better be cruising this summer
> *


just besure to hv sumthing out... dont wanna see u with ur club shirt and no car...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 14 2011, 07:30 PM~20091168
> *just besure to hv sumthing out... dont wanna see u with ur club shirt and no car...
> *


*I agree 100 percent*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 14 2011, 07:17 PM~20091033
> *Hey just look at it like this..You can cruise all day on here and not have to worry about the gas.. :biggrin:
> *


Only been down for bout 1 year. was cruisen all over the funk in my primered us cutty from Hemphill to Main.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2011, 07:05 PM~20091534
> *Only been down for bout 1 year. was cruisen all over the funk in my primered us cutty from Hemphill to Main.
> *


looking forward to you pulling out the ride.....
Take your time build it right :h5: I rather you be down another year then riding in some primer down car on the streets!!! you know its all out of support  ... Hit me up if you ever need anything


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Mar 14 2011, 08:09 PM~20091595
> *looking forward to you pulling out the ride.....
> Take your time build it right :h5: I rather you be down another year then riding in some primer down car on the streets!!!  you know its all out of support  ... Hit me up if you ever need anything
> *


Dozen glazed delivered to Arnold Park. Ill be on the swing waiting.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2011, 09:12 PM~20091639
> *Dozen glazed delivered to Arnold Park. Ill be on the swing waiting.
> *


 :nono: diet!! lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Mar 14 2011, 10:31 PM~20092504
> *:nono: diet!! lol
> *


LMAO Im just playing I aint had a donut in a while :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2011, 09:33 PM~20092525
> *LMAO Im just playing I aint had a donut in a while :biggrin:
> *



I started slacking.to...I had a cheesburger today..and some icecream..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 14 2011, 10:59 PM~20092862
> *I started slacking.to...I had a cheesburger today..and some icecream..
> *


I had some fajitas after the car show.  and beer....  But Im good, back on the grind


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Mar 14 2011, 10:31 PM~20092504
> *:nono: diet!! lol
> *



Happy Belated Birthday Chris!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 14 2011, 07:12 PM~20091639
> *Dozen glazed delivered to Arnold Park. Ill be on the swing waiting.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Mar 14 2011, 06:09 PM~20091595
> *looking forward to you pulling out the ride.....
> Take your time build it right :h5: I rather you be down another year then riding in some primer down car on the streets!!!  you know its all out of support  ... Hit me up if you ever need anything
> *


unless he is stuck in the 90's... :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What up everyone good seeing yall Sunday


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 15 2011, 08:48 AM~20095549
> *unless he is stuck in the 90's...  :biggrin:
> *



I loved the 90's in fortworth..primered lowriders with patterns.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ANYONE ON HERE INTERESTED IN A 76 MONTE CARLO? HAD IT ON CRAIGSLIST FOR A WHILE AN NOTHIN BUT BS, SO IVE DECIDED TO PULL THE MOTOR AN TRANNY FOR MY OTHER PROJECT. LOOKING TO GET RID OF THIS QUICK, NEED THE SPACE TO START ON MY OTHER CAR. MONTE IS 95% STRAIGHT, INTERIOR IS ROUGH, HAS BUCKETS AND CONSOLE, HAVE MAJORITY OF THE TRIM, NO MOTOR/TRANS OR TIRES, ALSO HAVE CLEAR TITLE IN MY NAME. GOTTA BE SOME ONE ROUND HERE THAT NEEDS SOMETHING LIKE THIS, GET AT ME!!!!!!

:dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Mar 15 2011, 11:53 AM~20096359
> *ANYONE ON HERE INTERESTED IN A 76 MONTE CARLO? HAD IT ON CRAIGSLIST FOR A WHILE AN NOTHIN BUT BS, SO IVE DECIDED TO PULL THE MOTOR AN TRANNY FOR MY OTHER PROJECT. LOOKING TO GET RID OF THIS QUICK, NEED THE SPACE TO START ON MY OTHER CAR. MONTE IS 95% STRAIGHT, INTERIOR IS ROUGH, HAS BUCKETS AND CONSOLE, HAVE MAJORITY OF THE TRIM, NO MOTOR/TRANS OR TIRES, ALSO HAVE CLEAR TITLE IN MY NAME. GOTTA BE SOME ONE ROUND HERE THAT NEEDS SOMETHING LIKE THIS, GET AT ME!!!!!!
> 
> :dunno:
> *


How much you asking


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Mar 15 2011, 11:27 AM~20096189
> *NOT A PROJECT IN THE STREETS, BUT AT A SHOP IN PIECES!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Wait What?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Mar 15 2011, 10:53 AM~20096359
> *ANYONE ON HERE INTERESTED IN A 76 MONTE CARLO? HAD IT ON CRAIGSLIST FOR A WHILE AN NOTHIN BUT BS, SO IVE DECIDED TO PULL THE MOTOR AN TRANNY FOR MY OTHER PROJECT. LOOKING TO GET RID OF THIS QUICK, NEED THE SPACE TO START ON MY OTHER CAR. MONTE IS 95% STRAIGHT, INTERIOR IS ROUGH, HAS BUCKETS AND CONSOLE, HAVE MAJORITY OF THE TRIM, NO MOTOR/TRANS OR TIRES, ALSO HAVE CLEAR TITLE IN MY NAME. GOTTA BE SOME ONE ROUND HERE THAT NEEDS SOMETHING LIKE THIS, GET AT ME!!!!!!
> 
> :dunno:
> *



how much??


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

After Noon Peeps


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Mar 15 2011, 10:53 AM~20096359
> *ANYONE ON HERE INTERESTED IN A 76 MONTE CARLO? HAD IT ON CRAIGSLIST FOR A WHILE AN NOTHIN BUT BS, SO IVE DECIDED TO PULL THE MOTOR AN TRANNY FOR MY OTHER PROJECT. LOOKING TO GET RID OF THIS QUICK, NEED THE SPACE TO START ON MY OTHER CAR. MONTE IS 95% STRAIGHT, INTERIOR IS ROUGH, HAS BUCKETS AND CONSOLE, HAVE MAJORITY OF THE TRIM, NO MOTOR/TRANS OR TIRES, ALSO HAVE CLEAR TITLE IN MY NAME. GOTTA BE SOME ONE ROUND HERE THAT NEEDS SOMETHING LIKE THIS, GET AT ME!!!!!!
> 
> :dunno:
> *


not really sure what to ask for it cashwise, taking offers , i am willin to do some trading. For example I need some 13's to get my other car off the jackstands. let me know if you wanna come an check it out, or what you got to trade


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Mar 15 2011, 02:01 PM~20097527
> *not really sure what to ask for it cashwise, taking offers , i am willin to do some trading. For example I need some 13's to get my other car off the jackstands. let me know if you wanna come an check it out, or what you got to trade
> *



so if you want a set of 13's and a new set from og is 288.00 is it fair to say you want 300.00 for the car??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 15 2011, 08:15 PM~20099903
> *so if you want a set of 13's and a new set from og is 288.00 is it fair to say you want 300.00 for the car??
> *


x2 cus I can make that happen


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 15 2011, 07:34 PM~20100079
> *x2 cus I can make that happen
> *


 you need to focus all your attention on the cutty..Who the hell do you think you are?? Skim??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 15 2011, 08:38 PM~20100127
> *you need to focus all your attention on the cutty..Who the hell do you think you are?? Skim??
> *


Im not buying another car fool. My cousin is looking for a project


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, EstiloBrownPrideCC


Sup fool!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 15 2011, 07:48 AM~20095549
> *unless he is stuck in the 90's...  :biggrin:
> *


and we all were guilty of it!!!! Ur skylark and my nova :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dam we were just kids!!! good ol days


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 15 2011, 08:17 AM~20095745
> *I loved the 90's in fortworth..primered lowriders with patterns.
> *


 :thumbsup: :yes: :h5: fat white walls cut at low jows and chop tops


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Mar 15 2011, 01:01 PM~20097527
> *not really sure what to ask for it cashwise, taking offers , i am willin to do some trading. For example I need some 13's to get my other car off the jackstands. let me know if you wanna come an check it out, or what you got to trade
> *


NIck?????? whats up bro hows that frame coming along my lil bro sold you and the 64 you got off izek!!!!
   G/L on the your sale homie


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Mar 15 2011, 08:18 PM~20100477
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5: fat white walls cut at low jows and chop tops
> *



damn guilty of the chop top..Were you at ramon?? anybody remember that dude that used to work and the old kings tire location with the chopped top regal/cutty..that fool had wooddros also.. :uh:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

any body got 2 extra cylinder donuts laying around they can spare??


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Mar 15 2011, 08:22 PM~20100519
> *NIck?????? whats up bro hows that frame coming along my lil bro sold you and the 64 you got off izek!!!!
> G/L on the your sale homie
> *



shit, if i had some room in my garage i could start workin that . but got 2 cars right now in a 2 car garage!!!! gotta walk sideways between em!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 15 2011, 07:15 PM~20099903
> *so if you want a set of 13's and a new set from og is 288.00 is it fair to say you want 300.00 for the car??
> *


288 aint with tires though, need to be able to roll my other car in an out the garage. so ya its close to what i would take for the car


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 15 2011, 07:34 PM~20100079
> *x2 cus I can make that happen
> *


come check it out, maybe we can make a deal


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Dam.......................I have not logged in over a year and the thread is still going hard n da paint. Hope eeerbody and their families are doing good. 

God bless,

Bigstew
Outcast m/c-Texas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n__ZueALcFk


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Mar 16 2011, 10:45 AM~20105091
> *Dam.......................I have not logged in over a year and the thread is still going hard n da paint. Hope eeerbody and their families are doing good.
> 
> God bless,
> ...


Whats up Big Stew


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Mar 16 2011, 10:45 AM~20105091
> *Dam.......................I have not logged in over a year and the thread is still going hard n da paint. Hope eeerbody and their families are doing good.
> 
> God bless,
> ...


Sup Big Stew. how you been homie?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Elpintor, bigstew22, juangotti

:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 16 2011, 11:27 AM~20105357
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Elpintor, bigstew22, juangotti
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: On my way here in a few


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Mar 15 2011, 07:18 PM~20100477
> *:thumbsup:  :yes:  :h5: fat white walls cut at low jows and chop tops
> *


speaking of chop tops.....i have a chop top regal for sale, its an 84-86,not sure.. does not run and no front clip, have title, $500...or hell... id trade for a set of good chrome 13's as well....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLANDO64SS_@Mar 16 2011, 01:07 PM~20106366
> *speaking of chop tops.....i have a chop top regal for sale, its an 84-86,not sure.. does not run and no front clip, have title, $500...or hell... id trade for a set of good chrome 13's as well....
> *



:rimshot:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ROLANDO64SS_@Mar 16 2011, 01:07 PM~20106366
> *speaking of chop tops.....i have a chop top regal for sale, its an 84-86,not sure.. does not run and no front clip, have title, $500...or hell... id trade for a set of good chrome 13's as well....
> *


u want part out the regal need some parts :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

BTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sup Fellas. Easter is near hno:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigstew22_@Mar 16 2011, 10:45 AM~20105091
> *Dam.......................I have not logged in over a year and the thread is still going hard n da paint. Hope eeerbody and their families are doing good.
> 
> God bless,
> ...


 :wave: Sup BigStew! Whats Poppin!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2011, 08:39 PM~20109008
> *Sup Fellas. Easter is near hno:
> *



get crackin..Ive got a couple things Id like to get fixed before then..My frickin buddy still has some pdr work to do on the car and he's never got time...Im going to try to do somthing with the trunk to clean it up a bit.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 16 2011, 10:22 PM~20109476
> *get crackin..Ive got a couple things Id like to get fixed before then..My frickin buddy still has some pdr work to do on the car and he's never got time...Im going to try to do somthing with the trunk to clean it up a bit.
> *


Im in full blast mode trying to get everything ready

I will let it be known. 


*IF MY CAR AINT WITH ME ON EASTER I WILL NOT BE THERE!*


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2011, 07:37 PM~20109621
> *Im in full blast mode trying to get everything ready
> 
> I will let it be known.
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2011, 10:37 PM~20109621
> *Im in full blast mode trying to get everything ready
> 
> I will let it be known.
> ...




:|


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82+Mar 16 2011, 10:50 PM~20109764-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats 100%


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2011, 09:37 PM~20109621
> *Im in full blast mode trying to get everything ready
> 
> I will let it be known.
> ...



oh yes you will..Stop it!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2011, 10:54 PM~20109803
> *Thats 100%
> *



Or Should Be This  Or Maybe This... :loco: 

I Havent Took Any Of My Rides To THe Easter PIcnics... I Really Mostly Go To Hang With My Family And Friends...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Mar 16 2011, 11:10 PM~20109995-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither have I and I will this year or not go.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

to the top


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Mar 16 2011, 03:57 PM~20107183
> *u want part out the regal  need some  parts :biggrin:
> *


To be honest i just wana get rid of this car completly... what exactly do u need?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 16 2011, 09:37 PM~20109621
> *Im in full blast mode trying to get everything ready
> 
> I will let it be known.
> ...


whos going to be in charge of trash then? :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Dont feel bad Juanito i wont have the DOG OUT THIS YEAR EATHER!!!! Gods will i hope to get it back... KEEP AN EYE OUT PEEPS I HAVE BEEN TOLD SOMEONE STOLE MY 72'S OFF OF THE ELCO!!!


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by show67_@Mar 16 2011, 03:57 PM~20107183
> *u want part out the regal  need some  parts :biggrin:
> *


x2 homie need tail lights and trunk


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES+Mar 17 2011, 10:40 AM~20112753-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Want To Hang Out At DSHop After The ULC Meeting TOmorrow Night Just Roll By.... Ima Take Some Fajitas Or Tabitas... :cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

may be starting a ak raffle tomorrow..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 17 2011, 04:19 PM~20115164
> *Anyone Want To Hang Out At DSHop After The ULC Meeting TOmorrow Night Just Roll By....  Ima Take Some Fajitas Or Tabitas...  :cheesy:
> *



ohh might be down for that..


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 17 2011, 03:19 PM~20115164
> *Anyone Want To Hang Out At DSHop After The ULC Meeting TOmorrow Night Just Roll By....  Ima Take Some Fajitas Or Tabitas...  :cheesy:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 17 2011, 04:19 PM~20115170
> *may be starting a ak raffle tomorrow..
> *


let me know i want 1 ticket :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 17 2011, 04:19 PM~20115164
> *Anyone Want To Hang Out At DSHop After The ULC Meeting TOmorrow Night Just Roll By....  Ima Take Some Fajitas Or Tabitas...  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 17 2011, 04:46 PM~20115321
> *let me know i want 1 ticket  :biggrin:
> *



naw your exept..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 17 2011, 03:19 PM~20115164
> *Anyone Want To Hang Out At DSHop After The ULC Meeting TOmorrow Night Just Roll By....  Ima Take Some Fajitas Or Tabitas...  :cheesy:
> *


Im down. :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 17 2011, 04:50 PM~20115343
> *naw your exept..
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, blanco, 80 Eldog


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 17 2011, 05:03 PM~20115422
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



your in foo..


he chris...hes your chance at the underfolder.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 15 2011, 05:40 AM~20094805
> *Happy Belated Birthday Chris!
> *


Thanks big homie!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 17 2011, 10:53 AM~20112817
> *Dont feel bad Juanito i wont have the DOG OUT THIS YEAR EATHER!!!!  Gods will i hope to get it back... KEEP AN EYE OUT PEEPS I HAVE BEEN TOLD SOMEONE STOLE MY 72'S OFF OF THE ELCO!!!
> *


 :machinegun: :guns: :banghead:  I hate a thief!!!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 17 2011, 07:37 PM~20116040
> *your in foo..
> he chris...hes your chance at the underfolder.
> *


 :x:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Mar 17 2011, 06:41 PM~20116061
> *
> :machinegun:  :guns:  :banghead:   I hate a thief!!!!!
> *



oh man...back in the day i had a set of triple gold 72 spoke d's sit at the impound lot for a year and a half.but i got them back


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Texas 61 Impala, SEISKUATRO,SS, Texas Massacre, lac84
:thumbsup:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

got a 68 impala for 9,000 obo check my topic


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 17 2011, 05:19 PM~20115164
> *Anyone Want To Hang Out At DSHop After The ULC Meeting TOmorrow Night Just Roll By....  Ima Take Some Fajitas Or Tabitas...  :cheesy:
> *


Im down


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

2 Members: Macias, chrisdizzle
happy late birthday big homie


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 17 2011, 05:19 PM~20115170
> *may be starting a ak raffle tomorrow..
> *


id be in for that :biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 17 2011, 05:43 PM~20116077
> *oh man...back in the day i had a set of triple gold 72 spoke d's sit at the impound lot for a year and a half.but i got them back
> *


I used to work at the PD impound lot...Crazy shit used to come through there


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@Mar 17 2011, 08:37 PM~20116465
> *2 Members: Macias, chrisdizzle
> happy late birthday big homie
> *


Thanks big dog.


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Mar 17 2011, 08:09 PM~20116774
> *id be in for that :biggrin:
> *



Im going to have to push it back again..I only can do this when im cought up with customers guns..I now have some more things that came in.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 17 2011, 11:13 PM~20118135
> *Im going to have to push it back again..I only can do this when im cought up with customers guns..I now have some more things that came in.
> *


You ballin homie "F" you customers


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Mar 17 2011, 10:25 PM~20118286
> *You ballin homie "F" you customers
> *



shit..I wish..im trying to get cought up for a break but the stuff keeps comming in..

its hard to turn down money..I havnt took on new work in almost a year.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 17 2011, 11:34 PM~20118374
> *shit..I wish..im trying to get cought up for a break but the stuff keeps comming in..
> 
> its hard to turn down money..I havnt took on new work in almost a year.
> *


Ya i like money too so i started sellin my body on Rosedale!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Mar 17 2011, 10:36 PM~20118397
> *Ya i like money too so i started sellin my body on Rosedale!
> *



yuk...any takers on your hairy self??....... I guess the meskin chicks like it. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Mar 17 2011, 11:36 PM~20118397
> *Ya i like money too so i started sellin my body on Rosedale!
> *


:|


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 17 2011, 11:38 PM~20118409
> *yuk...any takers on your hairy self??....... I guess the meskin chicks like it. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Mar 17 2011, 10:46 PM~20118512
> *:yes:
> *



you get your stuff squared up..mr ninja??


still many good cutlass parts to be had...front bumper.doors glass. intirior and much more....Parts are located in south side ft worth

pm me and Ill get ya the number


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TGIF! :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 18 2011, 05:51 AM~20120100
> *TGIF!  :biggrin:
> *


OOHHH YEA ITS FRIDAY THROW YOUR HOOD IN THE AIR


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 17 2011, 10:10 AM~20112905
> *BAHAHAHA Answer my FR on FB
> *


 :0


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

morning!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 18 2011, 07:17 AM~20120176
> *OOHHH YEA ITS FRIDAY THROW YOUR HOOD IN THE AIR
> *



heck no i dont want it dented.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: juangotti, 8t4mc, 1regio3, 80 Eldog


Sup Fellas. Just peeped out my Interior. Im almost a big boy like yall.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone in here got some 13's for sale?


:banghead:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2011, 10:11 AM~20120738
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: juangotti, 8t4mc, 1regio3, 80 Eldog
> Sup Fellas. Just peeped out my Interior. Im almost a big boy like yall.
> *


You Are A Big Dog If You Have A Gbody And A IMpala... Some Peeps Dont Even Have A Ride... Keep It Going Juan.. You Got This..


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 18 2011, 09:49 AM~20121340
> *You Are A Big Dog If You Have A Gbody And A IMpala... Some Peeps Dont Even Have A Ride... Keep It Going Juan.. You Got This..
> *


X2


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Mar 18 2011, 09:14 AM~20120751
> *anyone in here got some 13's for sale?
> :banghead:
> *



og wire 288.00 are you lookin for cheaper then that??


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 18 2011, 11:02 AM~20121452
> *og wire 288.00  are you lookin for cheaper then that??
> *



THAT LAYITLOW CODE DON'T WORK NO MORE, ITS 350. WOULD LIKE TO FIND SOME USED WITH TIRES LOCALLY, CALLED ART'S AN DUDE TOLD ME $500 FOR USED!!! SEEMS LIKE PEOPLE NOW DAYS ARE REAL PROUD OF THERE CHINA'S. ALL I REALLY WANT THEM FOR IS TO PUT ON A CAR I GOT ON JACKSTANDS. AND I FIGURED IF I AM GONNA HAVE TO PAY FOR TIRES, JUST TO GET IT TO ROLL IN AN OUT THE GARAGE, MIGHT AS WELL PICK UP SOME CHEAPS

:dunno:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

looking for a rochester dualjet 210 2bbl carb. or any carb that will fit a v6


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*After The Meeting We're Hitting UP D-SHOP If ANyone Wants To Kick It Hit Me Up...*


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 18 2011, 02:28 PM~20122714
> *
> 
> 
> ...



im going to try to make it over there..you working on the ride??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 18 2011, 03:32 PM~20122733
> *im going to try to make it over there..you working on the ride??
> *



Yup


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 18 2011, 02:39 PM~20122787
> *Yup
> *



if everything goes right ill be there


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 18 2011, 09:49 AM~20121340
> *You Are A Big Dog If You Have A Gbody And A IMpala... Some Peeps Dont Even Have A Ride... Keep It Going Juan.. You Got This..
> *


x3


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Sup? Club Meeting tonight fellas. I won't be at the ULC....maybe next time.

Show n Shine out in Cedar Hill tomorrow from 12-4pm. Everyone welcome. Family event. Hit me up if interested. Reserved Parking for all Display Cars and Support Vehicles.

GOD BLESS!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 18 2011, 12:28 PM~20122714
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

damn..i cant make it to d shop..


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 18 2011, 05:01 PM~20123277
> *Sup? Club Meeting tonight fellas. I won't be at the ULC....maybe next time.
> 
> Show n Shine out in Cedar Hill tomorrow from 12-4pm. Everyone welcome. Family event. Hit me up if interested. Reserved Parking for all Display Cars and Support Vehicles.
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 18 2011, 08:11 AM~20120738
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: juangotti, 8t4mc, 1regio3, 80 Eldog
> Sup Fellas. Just peeped out my Interior. Im almost a big boy like yall.
> *


You are there Homito!!! Time is perfection.... Keep yo head up & stay on yo grind lil brotha & you will do just fine... You will have the new rides comin out that will influince the younger generation to live to LOW RIDE!!!! KEEP UP THE HARD WORK HOMIE IT DOES PAY OFF!! You got my num if you need help


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 18 2011, 02:39 PM~20122787
> *Yup
> *



you going out there again tonight??


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

It was good kickin it with the homies last nite at D Shop!! We should do it again!  As long as Danny dont mind us watching him work! :happysad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Mar 19 2011, 10:02 AM~20127906
> *It was good kickin it with the homies last nite at D Shop!! We should do it again!    As long as Danny dont mind us watching him work!  :happysad:
> *



dude i wanted to go bad..I was back and forth with a customer that owed me 500 bucks..


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Great ULC meeting last night ! It was a packed house !


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by BLVD ACES 4 LIFE_@Mar 19 2011, 11:59 AM~20128554
> *Great ULC meeting last night ! It was a packed house !
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Mar 19 2011, 09:02 AM~20127906
> *It was good kickin it with the homies last nite at D Shop!! We should do it again!    As long as Danny dont mind us watching him work!  :happysad:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

uhhhhhhhhhhhh 6 am


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX.+Mar 19 2011, 11:02 AM~20127906-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's more like UUUUUhhhhh6am :420: 


...mas crudo


:biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Good ULC meeting last nite, Shout out to Tino from Principales, Don Texas Ranflas and the new Club Estillo Brown Proud.. Sam thx for sharing info on your show and Fernando for going over 6 Flags info... Thx to all the other clubs and solo riders who came out to the meeting last nite.., Don Texas Ranflas, and the new Club Estillo Brown Proud.. Sam thx for sharing info on your show and Fernando for going over 6 Flags info... Ernest Blvd Aces thx for making the ULC stickers and donating them to the ULC. We raised about $150 for the porta-potty's for Easter picnic. We still have some stickers left.. Our goal for this year is 20,000 eggs... We will have at least 10 golden eggs (bikes) to give away..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 19 2011, 03:31 PM~20129465
> *Good ULC meeting last nite, Shout out to Tino from Principales, Don Texas Ranflas and the new Club Estillo Brown Proud.. Sam thx for sharing info on your show and Fernando for going over 6 Flags info... Thx to all the other clubs and solo riders who came out to the meeting last nite.., Don Texas Ranflas, and the new Club Estillo Brown Proud.. Sam thx for sharing info on your show and Fernando for going over 6 Flags info...  Ernest Blvd Aces thx for making the ULC stickers and donating them to the ULC. We raised about $150 for the porta-potty's for Easter picnic. We still have some stickers left.. Our goal for this year is 20,000 eggs... We will have at least 10 golden eggs (bikes) to give away..
> *


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW 817, SORRY HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO MAKE THE LAST COUPLE OF MEETINGS BEEN WORKING ON THE FAMILY TIME THING.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Mar 19 2011, 08:29 PM~20130943
> *WAT IT DEW 817, SORRY HAVENT BEEN ABLE TO MAKE THE LAST COUPLE OF MEETINGS BEEN WORKING ON THE FAMILY TIME THING.
> *



Ita\s all good homie! Hope too see u at the picninc tomorrow!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Mar 19 2011, 10:12 PM~20131874
> *Ita\s all good homie! Hope too see u at the picninc tomorrow!
> *



what picnic ??


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

[/quote]




> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 19 2011, 09:51 PM~20132136
> *what picnic ??
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Mar 20 2011, 12:36 AM~20132355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u going?


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 19 2011, 10:38 PM~20132370
> *u going?
> *


 :yes: U going wey ? Sup Dre u going hit me up in the morning :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

>



[/quote]
Its At Echo Park


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY!!! ANYONE THAT WANTS TO TRY TO ATTEND THE SIX FLAGS SHOW THIS YEAR PLEASE CONTACT FERNANDO 817-350-0929 OR SAM 214-536-4603 ASAP. THE DATE IS APRIL 9 AND 10TH. SIGNING UP IS NOT A GUARANTEE THAT YOUR IN.. THEY WILL PICK WHAT RIDES WILL BE AND IN SHOW..*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Mar 20 2011, 01:16 AM~20132559
> *:yes:  U going wey ? Sup  Dre u going hit me up in the morning  :biggrin:
> *


for a little while


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Does any one have a passanger side vent crank for a 64 impala :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

went to the GOODGUYS SHOW... IT WAS PRETTY COOL TOOK SUM PICS...


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

want to give thanks to everyone that came out to our picnic had a good time with everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@Mar 20 2011, 09:49 PM~20138186
> *want to give thanks to everyone that came out to our picnic had a good time with everyone.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

bad azz today :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 20 2011, 04:48 PM~20136030
> *went to the GOODGUYS SHOW... IT WAS PRETTY COOL TOOK SUM PICS...
> 
> 
> ...


I drove down there yesterday. I didnt see you. Did you go today or yesterday


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Mar 20 2011, 07:53 PM~20138773
> *I drove down there yesterday. I didnt see you. Did you go today or yesterday
> 
> 
> ...


i was there today...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

im still up loading pics... will get to it 2morrow.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Mar 20 2011, 10:53 PM~20138773-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 20 2011, 12:42 PM~20134456
> *Does any one have a passanger side vent crank for a 64 impala  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Let me see if I can find one around my garage will sell it for $20.00 bucks orale homie!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

were are all the pics from the Majestic picnic?? :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 21 2011, 08:42 AM~20140953
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 61 BEL AIR :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

good pics turtle


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Nice pic turtle :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 21 2011, 07:10 AM~20140851
> *were are all the pics from the Majestic picnic?? :wow:
> *


Theres a buncch in the Majestics DFW and Majestics North Texas topics. It was a good turnout.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thread is Dead today


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 21 2011, 08:52 AM~20140999
> *
> 
> 
> ...


flippin sweet!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 21 2011, 06:59 PM~20145354
> *Thread is Dead today
> *


 :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Mar 21 2011, 07:53 PM~20145824
> *flippin sweet!!
> *


***** SAID FLIPPIN :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

damn ****** dont pay there e-net cant get on layitlow...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Peeps


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 22 2011, 07:12 AM~20149729
> *damn ****** dont pay there e-net cant get on layitlow...
> *



no pay no play


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

haha foreal


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

so whats up guys whens the next cruise going down?? too much chit chattin not enough cruising!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 22 2011, 08:57 AM~20150243
> *Sup Peeps
> *



Sup Mr Matt


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 21 2011, 08:48 AM~20140979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean 61 Rag top


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 22 2011, 05:07 PM~20153202
> *so whats up guys whens the next cruise going down?? too much chit chattin not enough cruising!!! :biggrin:
> *


I know I sound like a broken record but as soon as my shizzle is done I want to cruise.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 22 2011, 05:31 PM~20154822
> *:biggrin:
> I know I sound like a broken record but as soon as my shizzle is done I want to cruise.
> *


lol welcome 2 layitlow...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 22 2011, 09:16 PM~20155344
> *lol welcome 2 layitlow...
> *


Cool Story Bro


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, FORTWORTHAZTEC


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

very good pictures


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 22 2011, 09:48 PM~20155726
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Loco 61 In tha House!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 22 2011, 06:39 PM~20155597
> *very good pictures
> *


thnks homie...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, FORTWORTHAZTEC, RIDINDRTY64

:wave:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Texas 61 Impala, FORTWORTHAZTEC, SEISKUATRO,SS, RIDINDRTY64


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 22 2011, 09:48 PM~20155726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lookin sick alex


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 22 2011, 08:48 PM~20155726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 23 2011, 05:55 AM~20158615
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *



thats a bad B_ _CH!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 22 2011, 09:48 PM~20155726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad Ass Pics Turtle.... :cheesy:


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 22 2011, 07:48 PM~20155726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This a bad mofo..... :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 23 2011, 07:05 AM~20159325
> *Bad Ass Pics Turtle.... :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: 
u think that cool you should see wht my boys did with ur pics on there DSI XL! LOL kids are a trip...


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

I GOT 2 PIONEER CD PLAYER FOR $60 each HIT ME UP For PICS. (817) 522-8340 IN GREAT CONDITION


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

ANYBODY LOOKING FOR A 3RD BRAKE LIGHT FOR A CUTLASS HIT ME UP. 817 825 1197


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Mar 23 2011, 04:53 PM~20163105
> *I GOT  2  PIONEER  CD PLAYER FOR $60 each  HIT ME UP  For  PICS. (817) 522-8340  IN GREAT CONDITION
> *


SOLD :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3_@Mar 23 2011, 09:45 PM~20164481
> *SOLD :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA JOTO!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Lookin good Loco  



Sup FOROS!!!!!!!



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 23 2011, 09:54 PM~20164604
> *Lookin good Loco
> Sup FOROS!!!!!!!
> TTT   :biggrin:
> *


Sup Matt! Club looking good out there Sunday.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC+Mar 23 2011, 05:00 PM~20162291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Matt


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2011, 07:49 PM~20164528
> *QUE ONDA JOTO!
> *


 :twak: :twak: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 23 2011, 08:49 PM~20164528
> *QUE ONDA JOTO!
> *



damn cold blooded


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 24 2011, 09:08 AM~20167790
> *damn cold blooded
> *


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

still got a couple sets left of some white walls 13's :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do Homies! I'm ready for tomorrow for my trip to Galveston and party with Homie Oso!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 24 2011, 03:25 PM~20170175
> *What it do Homies!  I'm ready for tomorrow for my trip to Galveston and party with Homie Oso!
> *



What about the Rag 67 Homie have you bought it yet BIG DOG!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+Mar 23 2011, 08:01 PM~20164695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 24 2011, 03:25 PM~20170175
> *What it do Homies!  I'm ready for tomorrow for my trip to Galveston and party with Homie Oso!
> *


Thats funny Im taking the fam to corpus tomorrow, but we were going to go to galveston.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Mar 24 2011, 06:55 PM~20172051
> *Thats funny Im taking the fam to corpus tomorrow, but we were going to go to galveston.
> *



have fun foolio!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 24 2011, 08:16 PM~20172206
> *have fun foolio!!
> *


You know dis mayne!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Mar 24 2011, 07:27 PM~20172278
> *You know dis mayne!!!!
> *


and I was going to ask ya if you wanted to have breakfast on sunday.

i forgot you were going on vacation


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 24 2011, 05:40 PM~20172383
> *and I was going to ask ya if you wanted to have breakfast on sunday.
> 
> i forgot you were going on vacation
> *


get breakfest and come over to my shop.. will be up in the am busting ass 4 easter! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Mar 24 2011, 11:30 AM~20168780
> *still got a couple sets left of some white walls 13's :biggrin:
> *



Can u pm me the brand and how much?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 24 2011, 08:16 PM~20172810
> *get breakfest and come over to my shop.. will be up in the am busting ass 4 easter! :biggrin:
> *



After breakfast ill be heading to south side to help a buddy install his hydros..

Your welcome to come over there and help us out.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Mar 24 2011, 07:55 PM~20172051
> *Thats funny Im taking the fam to corpus tomorrow, but we were going to go to galveston.
> *



Thats cool homie! I need a little vacation so just going for the weekend


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FORITOS


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 24 2011, 07:12 PM~20173422
> *After breakfast ill be heading to south side to help a buddy install his hydros..
> 
> Your welcome to come over there and help us out.
> *



 u still hv my #


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 24 2011, 09:44 PM~20173762
> * u still hv my #
> *



thats a negative over.

That mean your comming over for assistance?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 24 2011, 07:45 PM~20173773
> *thats a negative over.
> 
> That mean your comming over for assistance?
> *



wht time? ver


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 24 2011, 09:48 PM~20173814
> *wht time? ver
> *



early..I want to be crackin on it by 1000.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

im gonna be up at 7am in the shop im painting my homie 70 buick and after that im pretty much free... hit me up... 817-793-2114


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 24 2011, 09:54 PM~20173892
> *im gonna be up at 7am in the shop im painting my homie 70 buick and after that im pretty much free... hit me up... 817-793-2114
> *



saving your number right now....oops Guess its already saved.. over..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Just promise not to install any fish tanks in the dash.... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 24 2011, 09:57 PM~20173944
> *Just promise not to install any fish tanks in the dash.... :biggrin:
> *



whoa whoa were you going with that?? :wow:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Say Blanco got your part I wil give u a call BIG DOG!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 25 2011, 05:32 AM~20176085
> *Say Blanco got your part I wil give u a call BIG DOG!
> *


Thanks bro TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 25 2011, 06:48 AM~20176115
> *Thanks bro TGIF  :biggrin:
> *



X2


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 06:52 AM~20176295
> *X2
> *



x84


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Almost Done *:happysad:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 05:41 PM~20176805
> *Almost Done :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: 






That shit looks SICK, Alex!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 25 2011, 09:43 AM~20176815
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> That shit looks SICK, Alex!!!!!!
> *



Thanks CHad... HOw You Been?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 08:41 AM~20176805
> *Almost Done :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 09:41 AM~20176805
> *Almost Done :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


really nice


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 08:41 AM~20176805
> *Almost Done :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...





OMG...............I THINK MY PEE PEE LEAKED.


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 07:41 AM~20176805
> *Almost Done :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



 Double piston pumps :thumbsup:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 07:41 AM~20176805
> *Almost Done :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 09:41 AM~20176805
> *Almost Done :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice BIG DOG stop by the house on my block! :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 09:41 AM~20176805
> *Almost Done :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


It looks aite...........



j/k I'm jealous.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 08:41 AM~20176805
> *Almost Done :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


damn...looks badass loco...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 24 2011, 08:16 PM~20174171
> *whoa whoa  were you going with that?? :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
we used 2 do sum crzy shit in the 90's


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 25 2011, 03:48 AM~20176115
> *Thanks bro TGIF  :biggrin:
> *


get the FORT-WORTH C.C. CREW TOGETHER FOR THE NIGHT OUT WITH THE WIFEYS... :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 08:41 AM~20176805
> *Almost Done :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


: :rimshot: :rimshot: :h5: :h5:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 25 2011, 03:35 PM~20179640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> we used 2 do sum crzy shit in the 90's
> *



did you put a fishtank in a dash foolio?


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 08:41 AM~20176805
> *Almost Done :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good homie :cheesy:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 25 2011, 03:37 PM~20179644
> *get the FORT-WORTH C.C. CREW TOGETHER FOR THE NIGHT OUT WITH THE WIFEYS...  :biggrin:
> *


When?


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 07:41 AM~20176805
> *Almost Done :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BADASS HOMIE !!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 09:41 AM~20176805
> *Almost Done :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhhh it's done :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 08:41 AM~20176805
> *Almost Done :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



when do we get a sneak peak?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 25 2011, 07:47 PM~20181163
> *Ohhhhh it's done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



ahh dios mios


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

so whens the party at d shop?


damn danny ..I didnt know you did hardlines.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Mar 25 2011, 08:49 PM~20181184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahh u late it was last week till 6:00 in the morning as Juan, n Carlos. :biggrin: 



We'll have another one real soon. :yes:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 08:52 PM~20181207
> *so whens the party at d shop?
> damn danny ..I didnt know you did hardlines.
> *



only on Wensdays  :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lot of nice rides comming out of the D shop


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 25 2011, 08:59 PM~20181243
> *U might catch him at Hemphill car wash right now.
> Ahh u late it was last week till 6:00 in the morning ask Juan, n Carlos. :biggrin:
> We'll have another one real soon. :yes:
> *


 :420:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 09:14 PM~20181345
> *Lot of nice rides comming out of the D shop
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

We scooped up a 68 parts car for my brothers 68. Stock 307 good sheet metal around the firewall. gonna make my brothers build go alot smoother. After we chop up this 4 door the rest goes to the scrap yard :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> * 3 User(s) are reading this topic  (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, 8t4mc *


I see you Danny. LOL


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 08:50 PM~20181188
> *ahh dios mios
> *


X1961

Alex you done did it with that Bubbletop ese. Looks bad!!! :wow:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Mar 25 2011, 09:14 PM~20181345-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah Dre was telling me he stoped by today


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2011, 09:17 PM~20181382
> *I see you Danny. LOL
> *


Ghost rider :scrutinize:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 25 2011, 09:21 PM~20181411
> *:biggrin:
> Yeah Dre was telling me he stoped by today
> *


I thought you were in ninja mode. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Im ready to pull the sawzall out BWAHAHAHA


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2011, 09:23 PM~20181422
> *I thought you were in ninja mode. :biggrin:
> *


I was but u saw me...need to work on it some more :ninja: LOL


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

cmon easter..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Mar 25 2011, 09:25 PM~20181449-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOU AINT LYING :happysad:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2011, 09:24 PM~20181440
> *Im ready to pull the sawzall out BWAHAHAHA
> *


I want some of that. try to salvage as much as u can.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 25 2011, 09:27 PM~20181460
> *I want some of that. try to salvage as much as u can.
> *


What you need off of it?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

who you ridin with Juan??

:wow:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 09:28 PM~20181470
> *who you ridin with Juan??
> 
> :wow:
> *


he b riding his car.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Mar 25 2011, 09:28 PM~20181470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2011, 09:27 PM~20181468
> *What you need off of it?
> *


I don't need anything but u can sell what u don't use.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 25 2011, 09:32 PM~20181507
> *I don't need anything but u can sell what u don't use.
> *


Oh yeah for sure. Like the dash. The a/c. back bumber chassis. list goes on


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yo Dave you missed out on the Majestics picnic. It was g


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2011, 09:33 PM~20181516
> *Oh yeah for sure. Like the dash. The a/c. back bumber  chassis. list goes on
> *


word... well I'm out dinner n a movie is here. See u all soon. EASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2011, 08:31 PM~20181496
> *
> *



oh shiit


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 25 2011, 09:35 PM~20181536
> *word... well I'm out dinner n a movie  is here. See u all soon.  EASTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Already. Lates Danny. stay cool.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 03:20 PM~20180248
> *did you put a fishtank in a dash foolio?
> *


u did MR WIZARD... LOL or atleast tried in the 66 rag u sold fern..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2011, 08:34 PM~20181527
> *Yo Dave you missed out on the Majestics picnic. It was g
> *



I know..I was getting the car buffed that day


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Mar 25 2011, 04:43 PM~20180739
> *When?
> *


lets see if everyone is free next saturday or 2morrow night lmk... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Big Homies..... AND BIG THANKS To DANNY!!!.... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 06:56 PM~20181746
> *Thanks Big Homies..... AND BIG THANKS To DANNY!!!.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


big ups to Danny... doing a good job homie...


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Rear Trailing Arms
$75each for original stock (chrome plated)
$90each for heavy duty reinforced (chrome plated)


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 25 2011, 09:59 PM~20181769
> *Rear Trailing Arms
> $75each for original stock (chrome plated)
> $90each for heavy duty reinforced (chrome plated)
> ...



Carlos Gets Down On THat Chrome....


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

FW C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 25 2011, 08:47 PM~20181163
> *Ohhhhh it's done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :happysad:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

D Shop has done it again!!!!! I got the pics from Danny earier and all i could say is wow!!! Hands down Alex THATS A BAD MOTHER FUCKER!!!! And Danny never holds back to put another FORT WORTH CAR IN THE STREETS.......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64+Mar 25 2011, 10:05 PM~20181810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danny Is The Man...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 25 2011, 10:05 PM~20181813
> *D Shop has done it again!!!!! I got the pics from Danny earier and all i could say is wow!!! Hands down Alex THATS A BAD MOTHER FUCKER!!!! And Danny never holds back to put another FORT WORTH CAR IN THE STREETS.......
> *


Spitten the REAL right there. Never been more proud to be apart of the FORT WORTH LOWRIDER COMMUNITY


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2011, 09:08 PM~20181837
> *Spitten the REAL right there. Never been more proud to be apart of the FORT WORTH LOWRIDER COMMUNITY
> *



Atleast Juan youll be able to drive your ride..Back in the day you wouldnt get far with out being swarmed by the gang unit.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 10:19 PM~20181964
> *Atleast Juan youll be able to drive your ride..Back in the day you wouldnt get far with out being swarmed by the gang unit.
> *


ahhhh the 90's :happysad:


BTW that shit happen happened to me Germaine and a couple other dudes 2 years ago at Hemphill Car wash :angry:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Mar 25 2011, 07:05 PM~20181810
> *FW C.C. :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2011, 09:21 PM~20181980
> *ahhhh the 90's :happysad:
> BTW that shit happen happened to me Germaine and a couple other dudes 2 years ago at Hemphill Car wash :angry:
> *



Cuze you look like a gangsta...See me..I know how to talk to them fools..Ill say oh you got the glock 17..Would you like a suppressor for that?? Then im good.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 10:28 PM~20182036
> *Cuze you look like a gangsta...See me..I know how to talk to them fools..Ill say oh you got the glock 17..Would you like a suppressor for that??    Then im good.
> *


All we were doing was chillen at the wash on Hemphill. they came out of no where.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 07:19 PM~20181964
> *Atleast Juan youll be able to drive your ride..Back in the day you wouldnt get far with out being swarmed by the gang unit.
> *


x817 i member when thy use to pull over anyone with a primered ride they said it ment that we whr gonna do a drive by and paint the car the next day... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 25 2011, 09:31 PM~20182053
> *x817 i member when thy use to pull over anyone with a primered ride they said it ment that we whr gonna do a drive by and paint the car the next day...  :biggrin:
> *


they got used to you cuz you was always primed down. :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

Might have take the MC out for a stroll to Fort worth once its out


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Mar 25 2011, 09:35 PM~20182086
> *Might have take the MC out for a stroll to Fort worth once its out
> *



Let me know when so i can keep mine at the casa.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 07:34 PM~20182080
> *they got used to you cuz you was always primed down. :biggrin:
> *


then u got arrested for choppin ur top off ur 64... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Mar 25 2011, 10:35 PM~20182086
> *Might have take the MC out for a stroll to Fort worth once its out
> *


Vice versa. Im taking mine to D Town for the first cruise.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2011, 09:30 PM~20182049
> *All we were doing was chillen at the wash on Hemphill. they came out of no where.
> *



We used to roll with this dude in a lifted cutless..we called him miner..One time we were on our way to cruise northside and stopped and the 7-11 on hemphill..The gang unit got our ass and starting harrasing us..Next thing I know that snatch miners wallet out of his hand and throw it on top of the 7-11..Then told us to get the fu_ck out of here..

Tru story


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 25 2011, 09:37 PM~20182104
> *then u got arrested for choppin ur top off ur 64...  :biggrin:
> *



shhh  did time for that


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, 214monte, juangotti, Loco 61, _*green ice*_, 8t4mc

the one we have to thank for this wonderful topic... call me homie.. 817-793-2114


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 25 2011, 08:40 PM~20182130
> *Vice versa. Im taking mine to D Town for the first cruise.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Mar 25 2011, 10:35 PM~20182086
> *Might have take the MC out for a stroll to Fort worth once its out
> *



Come On Down Homie...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

what did you do with that skylark turtle??


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 07:41 PM~20182144
> *shhh   did time for that
> *


thats when you became 2 fast and 2 furious... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 25 2011, 10:43 PM~20182173
> *thats when you became 2 fast and 2 furious...  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 07:56 PM~20181746
> *Thanks Big Homies..... AND BIG THANKS To DANNY!!!.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good Bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 25 2011, 09:43 PM~20182173
> *thats when you became 2 fast and 2 furious...  :biggrin:
> *



ahh hell no you didnt!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Mar 25 2011, 09:44 PM~20182177
> *Looking good Bro :thumbsup:
> *



No shit!!! for a dude with no job :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 07:43 PM~20182171
> *what did you do with that skylark turtle??
> *


well in the 90's i was part of the 3 prong mafia with back and corners... and was young and got the front installed and 2 weeks later cracked the frame and thrw it in the gutta...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 07:46 PM~20182191
> *ahh hell no you didnt!!
> *


wht did i say???? lmao :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 10:46 PM~20182199
> *No shit!!! for a dude with no job :wow:
> *



I Work Hard For My Mulla


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: Loco 61, FORTWORTHAZTEC, SEISKUATRO,SS, 214monte, 8t4mc, 80 Eldog, green ice, juangotti


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, SEISKUATRO,SS, 214monte, Loco 61, 8t4mc, 80 Eldog, green ice, juangotti


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Mar 25 2011, 10:49 PM~20182223-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 07:48 PM~20182215
> *I Work Hard For My Mulla
> *


tru story...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 25 2011, 09:47 PM~20182206
> *well in the 90's i was part of the 3 prong mafia with back and corners... and was young and got the front installed and 2 weeks later cracked the frame and thrw it in the gutta...
> *



I never lifted the front of the 73 impala I had..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 07:50 PM~20182233
> *:ugh:
> *


i guess u beat me to the post...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 09:48 PM~20182215
> *I Work Hard For My Mulla
> *



yea ok


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 10:52 PM~20182256
> *I never lifted the front of the 73 impala I had..
> *


 :drama:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 25 2011, 09:50 PM~20182239
> *tru story...
> *


so what time can we expect you buy to help install them dros??


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 07:52 PM~20182256
> *I never lifted the front of the 73 impala I had..
> *


i member when i used to wrk and Ledesma Customz and me and u rolled out that show in the 64 u had just touched up the interior panels with that light blue... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 07:54 PM~20182291
> *so what time can we expect you buy to help install them dros??
> *


call me 2morrow...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Dis Me :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 10:58 PM~20182319
> *Dis Me  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



And Shes My Helper :happysad:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 25 2011, 09:55 PM~20182303
> *i member when i used to wrk and Ledesma Customz and me and u rolled out that show in the 64 u had just touched up the interior panels with that light blue...  :biggrin:
> *



that interior was brand new..I bought it from that paint shop on hempill.

did i paint the dash??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 25 2011, 09:57 PM~20182312
> *call me 2morrow...
> *



o tay


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 09:59 PM~20182334
> *And Shes My Helper  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...



handy manny


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

its almost time to play gun...Alex??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 11:01 PM~20182351
> *handy manny
> *



No Its Trouble Shootin Susan... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 11:03 PM~20182367
> *its almost time to play gun...Alex??
> *



Yes Sir.... :machinegun:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 10:03 PM~20182370
> *No Its Trouble Shootin Susan... :biggrin:
> *


house calls :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 07:59 PM~20182337
> *that interior was brand new..I bought it from that paint shop on hempill.
> 
> did i paint the dash??
> *


man i dnt member that was like 4million blunts ago... lol  :420:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 10:04 PM~20182378
> *Yes Sir.... :machinegun:
> *



Rodger that!! over


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 08:04 PM~20182378
> *Yes Sir.... :machinegun:
> *


can i go to the next one??? :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 25 2011, 10:05 PM~20182400
> *man i dnt member that was like 4million blunts ago... lol    :420:
> *



drugs are bad for you foolio..you seem to remember everything else. :roflmao:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 25 2011, 10:06 PM~20182413
> *can i go to the next one???  :biggrin:
> *



not if your high!! :420:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 08:08 PM~20182438
> *not if your high!! :420:
> *


i quit like a week ago... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 25 2011, 10:15 PM~20182501
> *i quit like a week ago...  :biggrin:
> *



yea you can come..bring alot of ammo.. each mag last about 3 seconds and costs around 7 bucks..Do the math on that . How much fun you want to have??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 10:20 PM~20182553
> *
> *



I got you homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 11:21 PM~20182557
> *I got you homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 10:27 PM~20182610
> *:thumbsup:
> *



we'll have to get danny onboard again..That fool gave me way to much money last time.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 25 2011, 09:41 PM~20182147
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, 214monte, juangotti, Loco 61, green ice, 8t4mc
> 
> ...


Thanks turtle


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 25 2011, 11:30 PM~20182642
> *we'll have to get danny onboard again..That fool gave me way to much money last time.
> *



I Think Danny Is Ready To Go Out There Again...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yall motherfuckkkas blow up the thread when I leave WTH?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 11:32 PM~20182663
> *I Think Danny Is Ready To Go Out There Again...
> *


 :yes:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Daymb iv ben dipin in and out all night the bords bin bizzy thats good lots of FORT WORTH PEEPS REPIN AMD FIXIN TO COME OUT!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 26 2011, 12:09 AM~20182967
> *Daymb iv ben dipin in and out all night the bords bin bizzy thats good lots of FORT WORTH PEEPS REPIN AMD FIXIN TO COME OUT!!
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 25 2011, 11:01 PM~20182886
> *:yes:
> *



:thumbsup: Danny gets that scary little gleam in his eye when he has a machine gun in his hands.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:sprint:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 26 2011, 05:52 AM~20184250
> *Morning Foros
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:yawn: Up to dam early. My bro is on Oak Cliff picking up his parts car. shout if you see him. LOL


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

FORT WORTH STAND UP!!!


Alex the ride is looking hella good, couldn't stop stareing at it! :happysad: 

Danny putting it down doing badass work!  

Can't wait to be back in the streets PRIMERED or NOT that's where lowriding is supposed to be!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Mar 26 2011, 08:51 AM~20184582
> *FORT WORTH STAND UP!!!
> Alex the ride is looking hella good, couldn't stop stareing at it!  :happysad:
> 
> ...


Fuck primered. You had your fun. now its time to get serious. remember:


> *NOT A PROJECT IN THE STREETS, BUT AT A SHOP IN PIECES!*


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 25 2011, 06:47 PM~20181163
> *Ohhhhh it's done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2011, 06:53 AM~20184587
> *Fuck primered. You had your fun. now its time to get serious. remember:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :wave: Sup dre and juan what yall doing today


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 26 2011, 07:53 AM~20184587
> *Fuck primered. You had your fun. now its time to get serious. remember:
> *


Yes I did!! . But I would rather see a primered lolo in the streets than never see a painted lolo in the streets! 

That's why she in pcs at the shop! Gotta catch up! :biggrin: 


Sup Puppet! Holla at me later!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1regio3+Mar 26 2011, 09:03 AM~20184603-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 25 2011, 08:47 PM~20181163
> *Ohhhhh it's done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

btt for the ft worth guys


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 25 2011, 10:05 PM~20182400
> *man i dnt member that was like 4million blunts ago... lol    :420:
> *



Hey foolio I called you today it said you didnt pay your bill?? :dunno:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 25 2011, 07:56 PM~20181746
> *Thanks Big Homies..... AND BIG THANKS To DANNY!!!.... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good ALEX !


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 25 2011, 06:47 PM~20181163
> *Ohhhhh it's done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks badass DANNY !! Keep up the good work


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Good morning !!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GMOrning Fellas.... Thanks Everybody..


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 27 2011, 08:55 AM~20191667
> *GMOrning Fellas.... Thanks Everybody..
> *


 :wow: ride looks good danny gets down you ready to roll


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

RIP To My Friend *Carlos Jimenez*... He Went To The ULC Meetings .. My Thoughts And Prayers Go Out To His Family..  :angel:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 27 2011, 03:11 PM~20194247
> *RIP To My Friend Carlos Jimenez... He Went To The ULC Meetings .. My Thoughts And Prayers Go Out To His Family..   :angel:
> *


JUST FOUND OUT MYSELF. CARLOS WAS A GOOD DUDE MAY HE REST IN PEACE. LETS SEE IF WE CAN RAISE SOME MONEY FOR HIS FAMILY AT THE ULC MEETING ON FRIDAY.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> JUST FOUND OUT MYSELF. CARLOS WAS A GOOD DUDE MAY HE REST IN PEACE. LETS SEE IF WE CAN RAISE SOME MONEY FOR HIS FAMILY AT THE ULC MEETING ON FRIDAY.
> X2:angel: :angel:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 27 2011, 05:57 PM~20195134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 27 2011, 05:08 PM~20194670
> *:angel:
> *


X2


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 26 2011, 04:52 PM~20188072
> *Hey foolio I called you today it said you didnt pay your bill?? :dunno:
> *


quit using Metro pcs and u will get thru.... :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Say homies this will be my last post on this thread due to me just getting my shop up and going. I just have one thing to say keep up the lowriding and get ready for what I have in stored for the streets little by little I will have this cars up in the streets by selling them and stacking up for my 61 Rag! If any Doubt ask homie BLANCO he seen them first hand today! Laters Fort Worth Cruise! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Mar 27 2011, 06:05 PM~20195843
> *Say homies this will be my last post on this thread due to me just getting my shop up and going. I just have one thing to say keep up the lowriding and get ready for what I have in stored for the streets little by little I will have this cars up in the streets by selling them and stacking up for my 61 Rag!  If any Doubt ask homie BLANCO he seen them first hand today! Laters Fort Worth Cruise!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 call me.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

me and the homie Tony whr in the shop 2 day,


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 27 2011, 03:11 PM~20194247
> *RIP To My Friend Carlos Jimenez... He Went To The ULC Meetings .. My Thoughts And Prayers Go Out To His Family..   :angel:
> *


sorry for your loss homie... 
:angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Homies... I Just Got Back From The Hospital And The Docs. Say His Gone.. But They Still Have Him On LIfe Support.... Very Sad Homies..  

It Sounds Like A Broken Record But Live Each Day Like Its Your Last..


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 27 2011, 09:41 PM~20196235
> *Thanks Homies... I Just Got Back From The Hospital And The Docs. Say His Gone.. But They Still Have Him On LIfe Support.... Very Sad Homies..
> 
> It Sounds Like A Broken Record But Live Each Day Like Its Your Last..
> *


 :angel: :angel: SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS BRO...


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 27 2011, 05:11 PM~20194247
> *RIP To My Friend Carlos Jimenez... He Went To The ULC Meetings .. My Thoughts And Prayers Go Out To His Family..   :angel:
> *


WAS HE IN TRANQUILO CAR CLUB? THATS SAD TO HEAR :angel: :angel:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

ALEX THE CAR LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 27 2011, 04:11 PM~20194247
> *RIP To My Friend Carlos Jimenez... He Went To The ULC Meetings .. My Thoughts And Prayers Go Out To His Family..   :angel:
> *


R.I.P. Prayers sent to the Family


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

GM HOMIES...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 28 2011, 08:31 AM~20199457
> *GM HOMIES...
> *



sup dude


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 27 2011, 06:57 PM~20195134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Dang!!x2


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 27 2011, 08:41 PM~20196235
> *Thanks Homies... I Just Got Back From The Hospital And The Docs. Say His Gone.. But They Still Have Him On LIfe Support.... Very Sad Homies..
> 
> It Sounds Like A Broken Record But Live Each Day Like Its Your Last..
> *



Sorry to hear about this guy  ...But youve hit the nail on the head with that quote Alex..Thats what my motto has been for a while now.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Wake up guys!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sigala_@Mar 27 2011, 11:12 PM~20197295
> *WAS HE IN TRANQUILO CAR CLUB? THATS SAD TO HEAR  :angel:  :angel:
> *



Yes he was from Tranquilo! He had just bought a cadillac and I sold him a setup and he was real excited to get the car out in the streets. :angel: So sad this happend! He was a good friend!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 25 2011, 06:47 PM~20181163
> *Ohhhhh it's done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam danny! very nice congrats alex


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 27 2011, 08:41 PM~20196235
> *Thanks Homies... I Just Got Back From The Hospital And The Docs. Say His Gone.. But They Still Have Him On LIfe Support.... Very Sad Homies..
> 
> It Sounds Like A Broken Record But Live Each Day Like Its Your Last..
> *


What happened with him? Does the family need help? We'll talk about it at the meeting..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Just got back from outta town, and DDDAAAYYYMMM yall was some busy mofos in here on friday :biggrin: I seen some lolos at a park in corpus on saturday on the way to eat but the old lady didnt wanna stop. :angry:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Mar 28 2011, 05:06 PM~20203139
> *Just got back from outta town, and DDDAAAYYYMMM yall was some busy mofos in here on friday :biggrin: I seen some lolos at a park in corpus on saturday on the way to eat but the old lady didnt wanna stop. :angry:
> *



You going to be ready to roll on easter??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, 1regio3

SUP FOOL


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2011, 08:43 PM~20205110
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: juangotti, 1regio3
> 
> ...



sup sucka


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 28 2011, 10:02 PM~20205294
> *sup sucka
> *


NM bro. Stuck here at work for another hour. Just tryna pass time. waiting on thursday


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2011, 09:03 PM~20205306
> *NM bro. Stuck here at work for another hour. Just tryna pass time. waiting on thursday
> *



Ok Ill play the game........Whats thursday?? 













Cant be to important..Jersey shore is already ended.. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 28 2011, 10:33 PM~20205624
> *Ok Ill play the game........Whats thursday??
> Cant be to important..Jersey shore is already ended.. :biggrin:
> *


I get paid. LOL. I get to pick up my interrior from the shop and order my carpet.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

/v/iNOSPVLHKyQ?fs=

:0 :0


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 28 2011, 03:41 PM~20202364
> *Yes he was from Tranquilo!  He had just bought a cadillac and I sold him a setup and he was real excited to get the car out in the streets. :angel:  So sad this happend!  He was a good friend!
> *


DAMM I JUST SAW HIM LAST WEEK AT OUR PICNIC. HE WAS A COOL DUDE. I WORKED WITH HIM YEARS AGO AT OREILLY'S. PRAYERS GO OUT TO HIM AND HIS FAMILY R.I.P. :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Mar 28 2011, 04:56 PM~20202498
> *What happened with him? Does the family need help? We'll talk about it at the meeting..
> *



He fell out a moving car and has passed due to the injury.  The family will need help and I was talking to some Tranquilo members and if we could get the ULC's help on organizing a car wash or something to gather funds to help his parents with the funeral cost. He also leaves behind a wife and 3 young children! :tears:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2011, 09:36 PM~20205655
> *I get paid. LOL. I get to pick up my interrior from the shop and order my carpet.
> *



sweet juan...You know the rule.. POIDH


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 29 2011, 09:39 AM~20208404
> *sweet juan...You know the rule.. POIDH
> *


yeah fo sho


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Peeps


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 29 2011, 08:59 AM~20208533
> *Morning Peeps
> *



SUP MATT


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 27 2011, 06:11 PM~20194247
> *RIP To My Friend Carlos Jimenez... He Went To The ULC Meetings .. My Thoughts And Prayers Go Out To His Family..   :angel:
> *


Sorry to hear about your friend. may he rest in peace.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin64+Mar 26 2011, 10:39 PM~20189161-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanx fellas :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Mar 29 2011, 08:51 AM~20208172
> *:nicoderm:
> *



Who's this stranger? :nicoderm: Where you been homie?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 29 2011, 10:47 AM~20209300
> *Who's this stranger? :nicoderm:  Where you been homie?
> *


Hit a bump in the road but all is better now.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Mar 29 2011, 08:01 AM~20208544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad its better for you Homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

OSO!!!!!!!!!!! HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE????


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 29 2011, 12:03 PM~20209423
> *OSO!!!!!!!!!!! HOW YOU BEEN HOMIE????
> *


Chillin homie!!! Ask sixty7imp how Im doing... He just came down for the weekend... His new nickname is RAAAAAAAAAAAAALPH!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  Moving in my apartment in 2 days and then my daughter is comin down to live with me this sunday!!!! Just wish I had my Monte with me...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 29 2011, 12:08 PM~20209469
> *Chillin homie!!! Ask sixty7imp how Im doing... He just came down for the weekend... His new nickname is RAAAAAAAAAAAAALPH!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:   Moving in my apartment in 2 days and then my daughter is comin down to live with me this sunday!!!! Just wish I had my Monte with me...
> *



Hell yea I had a badass time! :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 29 2011, 12:11 PM~20209499
> *Hell yea I had a badass time! :biggrin:
> *


From what you remember... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: Anytime homie!!!! No hotel needed I got my apartment now!! When you gonna come check out all the beaches Matt??  :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Anticipation!!! Easter is around the corner


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 29 2011, 12:46 PM~20209881
> *Anticipation!!! Easter is around the corner
> *



x2000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Mar 29 2011, 12:02 PM~20209416
> *Sup were u been??
> *



working, school, party...keeping busy and out of trouble :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 29 2011, 10:15 AM~20209540
> *From what you remember...  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Anytime homie!!!! No hotel needed I got my apartment now!! When you gonna come check out all the beaches Matt??   :biggrin:
> *


I got nuthin but time homie just tryin to get this court shit out tha way...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 28 2011, 10:36 PM~20205655
> *I get paid. LOL. I get to pick up my interrior from the shop and order my carpet.
> *


I know someone who said they have a light blue gbody carpet for $150.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Mar 29 2011, 12:11 AM~20206672
> *He fell out a moving car and has passed due to the injury.   The family will need help and I was talking to some Tranquilo members and if we could get the ULC's help on organizing a car wash or something to gather funds to help his parents with the funeral cost.  He also leaves behind a wife and 3 young children! :tears:
> *


:angel:

Let me know if we can do anything Carlos. Man, hate to hear about that. GOD Bless his familia. :tears: :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*HERE SOME PICS OF MY HOMIE CARLOS</span>*
<img src=\'http://i51.tinypic.com/rsyl9j.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


*<span style=\'color:blue\'>Left Corner
<img src=\'http://i55.tinypic.com/11bhrpg.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


Center of Pic*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Mar 29 2011, 02:12 PM~20210614
> *I know someone who said they have a light blue gbody carpet for $150.
> *


my car is red


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:0


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

Rear Trailing Arms
$75each for original stock (chrome plated)
$90each for heavy duty reinforced (chrome plated)


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 29 2011, 12:19 PM~20210838
> *HERE SOME PICS OF MY HOMIE CARLOS</span>
> <img src=\'http://i51.tinypic.com/rsyl9j.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>Left Corner
> ...


HOMIE ALWAYS HAD A SMILE ON HIS FACE


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any word on a car wash or something?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

is sumthing in the werks? :dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Mar 29 2011, 11:18 PM~20214534
> *is sumthing in the werks?  :dunno:
> *



Im Hoping To Have A Place THis Saturday To Have It At...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foros, Loco ur ride looking sick homie.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 30 2011, 02:52 AM~20216250
> *Im Hoping To Have A Place THis Saturday To Have It At...
> *


Let me know


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Let us know if there's anything we can help in bro


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Happy Birthday Bro have some cake for your B-day


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 30 2011, 09:56 AM~20217202
> *Happy Birthday Bro have some cake for your B-day
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sup guys..dead in here


1 more day juan


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 30 2011, 06:30 PM~20221108
> *sup guys..dead in here
> 1 more day juan
> *


Haha Yes one more day for my interrior. but they called me yesterday and said they need the sweeps to finish the door panels. So I have to order those tomorrow too. Next pay check I have to order by batts and get my car legal. Forgot I still have to mount the tires on the wheels and buy new wheel studs all around.





almost forgot. I order my carpet tomorrow too. One big thing that wont be done is my headliner and a new steering wheel.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2011, 06:09 PM~20221396
> *Haha Yes one more day for my interrior. but they called me yesterday and said they need the sweeps to finish the door panels. So I have to order those tomorrow too. Next pay check I have to order  by batts and get my car legal. Forgot I still have to mount the tires on the wheels and buy new wheel studs all around.
> almost forgot. I order my carpet tomorrow too. One big thing that wont be done is my headliner and a new steering wheel.
> *



we got some batteries from carlos on this forum..They look real good.good price also


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 30 2011, 07:47 PM~20221701
> *we got some batteries from carlos on this forum..They look real good.good price also
> *


I know all about it :biggrin:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2011, 07:19 PM~20221998
> *I know all about it :biggrin:
> *



well get on it homio


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 30 2011, 10:14 PM~20223173
> *well get on it homio
> *


I have something else in the works. if that falls through then Ill order from him


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2011, 09:22 PM~20223273
> *I have something else in the works. if that falls through then Ill order from him
> *



if you got a better hook up share the wealth!!

send over the info foolio


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 30 2011, 10:37 PM~20223442
> *if you got a better hook up share the wealth!!
> 
> send over the info foolio
> *


Naw it aint a hook up. the homie los has the best deals. I think matt has batts too


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

theres going to be another clean gbody on the street this easter to be seen..We should be finishing the dros tomorrow..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 30 2011, 10:47 PM~20223565
> *theres going to be another clean gbody on the street this easter to be seen..We should be finishing the dros tomorrow..
> *


Chrisdizzle?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

anybody know were to buy headliner material here in ft worth..

J&j on white settlement??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2011, 09:48 PM~20223582
> *Chrisdizzle?
> *



naw ..not that ******.. :biggrin: My other homie..


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 30 2011, 08:52 PM~20223639
> *naw ..not that ******.. :biggrin: My other homie..
> *


Ruben?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 30 2011, 09:54 PM~20223671
> *Ruben?
> *



Thats him..you know him?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 30 2011, 08:56 PM~20223691
> *Thats him..you know him?
> *


Yea is he using that Black Magic set up I picked up for him in Vegas?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 30 2011, 09:57 PM~20223704
> *Yea is he using that Black Magic set up I picked up for him in Vegas?
> *



yes sir!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 30 2011, 08:58 PM~20223715
> *yes sir!!
> *


 :thumbsup: He is a cool guy. Off the subject but do you watch Sons Of Guns?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 30 2011, 10:02 PM~20223779
> *:thumbsup: He is a cool guy. Off the subject but do you watch Sons Of Guns?
> *



that show is fake as hell..I know will..he dont act like that.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 30 2011, 10:52 PM~20223639
> *naw ..not that ******.. :biggrin: My other homie..
> *


http://www.joann.com/joann/search/searchal...equestid=891992


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

That is funny all "Reality TV" is fake. The only thing that is not I think is First 48.


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor+Mar 30 2011, 11:11 PM~20223884-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Mar 30 2011, 10:14 PM~20223917
> *wrong quote
> :biggrin:
> *



Thanks Danny...And thanks for all that phone help


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey peeps, for those that don't know me i'm Juan and Andre's brother David. I'm new to the lowriding scene and workin on getting my project car (68 Impala fastback) off the ground. :wave:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Mar 31 2011, 01:58 AM~20225344
> *Hey peeps, for those that don't know me i'm Juan and Andre's brother David. I'm new to the lowriding scene and workin on getting my project car (68 Impala fastback) off the ground.  :wave:
> *



howdy .Good luck on your build.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 30 2011, 09:56 AM~20217202
> *Happy Birthday Bro have some cake for your B-day
> 
> 
> ...



Happy B-Day Johnny!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Mar 31 2011, 07:50 AM~20225817
> *howdy .Good luck on your build.
> *



X2... Good To Know More Low Lows Are Coming Out...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Mar 31 2011, 08:15 AM~20225899
> *X2... Good To Know More Low Lows Are Coming Out...
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Mar 31 2011, 01:58 AM~20225344
> *Hey peeps, for those that don't know me i'm Juan and Andre's brother David. I'm new to the lowriding scene and workin on getting my project car (68 Impala fastback) off the ground.  :wave:
> *


Sup Focker!! When you wanna swap that rear end?? :wow:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

uffin: Thnx guys
hey dre if you want we can do it tomorrow or saturday either way it will be us two, juan has to work.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Mar 31 2011, 09:28 AM~20226279
> *Sup Focker!! When you wanna swap that rear end??  :wow:
> *


you mean just Dre cus you gonna sit back :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Mar 31 2011, 02:58 AM~20225344
> *Hey peeps, for those that don't know me i'm Juan and Andre's brother David. I'm new to the lowriding scene and workin on getting my project car (68 Impala fastback) off the ground.  :wave:
> *


DAMN HOMIE!!! IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT!!!!

YOU KNOW... THAT YOU ARE JUAN AND DRE's BROTHER... I WOULDNT TELL TOO MANY PEOPLE THAT... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:





HA HA WELCOME TO LAYITLOW AND LOWRIDING HOMIE!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Vote for Alex "Loco 61"
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588137


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 31 2011, 05:24 PM~20229330
> *Vote for Alex "Loco 61"
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588137
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

got sum 16in cylinders for sale $100 :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 31 2011, 05:24 PM~20229330
> *Vote for Alex "Loco 61"
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588137
> *


Just voted come on as many people we got in the fort worth thred alex should get this shit.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2011, 10:48 PM~20223582
> *Chrisdizzle?
> *


I wish!!!! We seen a regal hoppin the other day and my son said we need to sell the wagon and get a car that hopps.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8+Mar 31 2011, 04:41 PM~20229021-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best in the poll


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Mar 31 2011, 04:24 PM~20229330
> *Vote for Alex "Loco 61"
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588137
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

U got my vote alex


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2011, 04:09 PM~20221396
> *Haha Yes one more day for my interrior. but they called me yesterday and said they need the sweeps to finish the door panels. So I have to order those tomorrow too. Next pay check I have to order  by batts and get my car legal. Forgot I still have to mount the tires on the wheels and buy new wheel studs all around.
> almost forgot. I order my carpet tomorrow too. One big thing that wont be done is my headliner and a new steering wheel.
> *


DONT FORGET ABOUT ME


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Alex wins!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULC MEETING TOMORROW AT SMOKEY'S BBQ.. 8:30pm


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2011, 10:07 PM~20232712
> *Alex wins!
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Mar 31 2011, 04:41 PM~20229021
> *DAMN HOMIE!!! IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT!!!!
> 
> YOU KNOW... THAT YOU ARE JUAN AND DRE's BROTHER... I WOULDNT TELL TOO MANY PEOPLE THAT...  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> ...


Haha, thnx.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Congratulations bro on the Lay it low car if the month 

 :cheesy: :biggrin: sswweeettt


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 1 2011, 12:07 AM~20232712
> *Alex wins!
> *


:wow:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2011, 10:07 PM~20232712
> *Alex wins!
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2011, 10:07 PM~20232712
> *Alex wins!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

congrat Alex on the car of the month


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 1 2011, 07:41 AM~20234519
> *congrat Alex on the car of the month
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 31 2011, 08:14 PM~20230543
> *He been on LIL longer then you :0
> 
> *


 :biggrin: YEA BUT HE STILL RELATED TO YOU AND DRE!!! :roflmao: :ugh: :ugh: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :fool2:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

CONGRATS ALEX LOCO 61 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 1 2011, 06:34 AM~20234293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Congrant Bro!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)

CONGRATS LOCO! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

MAN...! Thanks Everybody... I Never Would OF Thought I Would Make IT To Lowrider Of The Month ON Here..... Also Want To Thanks All My Homies THat Helped Put THis 61 Together ( Family ANd Friends )


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 1 2011, 12:23 PM~20236590
> *MAN...! Thanks Everybody... I Never Would OF Thought I Would Make IT To Lowrider Of The Month ON Here.....  Also Want To Thanks All My Homies THat Helped Put THis 61 Together ( Family ANd Friends )
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

61 looking great alex congrats.



Danny Gets Down Like Always!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 1 2011, 05:34 AM~20234293
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats Alex!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 1 2011, 04:42 PM~20237418
> *Congrats Alex!!! :thumbsup:
> *


x2 your ride is clean homie


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

what time is the car wash alex??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Thanks Big Homies.... I Would LIke To Ask For Help Frm All My Homies If You Guys Get A Chance Please Roll By And Get Your Car Washed Tomorrow.. Tell Your Friend And Your Friends Friends... Our Friend Carlos Jimenez A Fellow LR Brother Passed Away... HE Attented The Epic Cruise, All ULC Picnics And Many Other Events.. Its Sad I Grew Up With Him And His Family THrou School.. So I KNow All THis Sisters And Brothers.. Come By ANd Get You Car Washed Up.. Donations What Ever You FInd In Your HEart To Give Thats Cool Doesnt Matter... 9AM Till 3PM*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ill stop by on my way to work


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Mar 27 2011, 05:57 PM~20195134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 1 2011, 03:42 PM~20237418
> *Congrats Alex!!! :thumbsup:
> *


X61


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

How did the car wash go? sorry I had to go with out a wash.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 2 2011, 05:38 PM~20243559
> *How did the car wash go? sorry I had to go with out a wash.
> *



*RIP My Little Homie Carlos*
:angel:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 2 2011, 05:28 PM~20244036
> *RIP My Little Homie Carlos
> :angel:
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 2 2011, 07:28 PM~20244036
> *RIP My Little Homie Carlos
> :angel:
> *


Awesome. Glad I could chip in


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Mar 30 2011, 08:38 PM~20223467
> *Naw it aint a hook up. the homie los has the best deals. I think matt has batts too
> *


Ill hook u up brotha....

Congrats Alex... Also im glad car wash went good


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Whats the info on the show tomorrow?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 2 2011, 08:55 PM~20244407
> *Ill hook u up brotha....
> 
> Congrats Alex... Also im glad car wash went good
> *


Ill call u when I have the bread... REAL TALK $$$


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

GO RANGERS!!!! MY LIL BRO GAVE ME SOME TICKETS FOR SUNDAYS GAME IN THE BUDWISER SUITS!!!! ALL YOU CAN EAT AND DRINK!!!! ME AND BIG TEX ARE GOING TO REP THE FUNK TOMORROW!!!!!   THX TX MASSACRE (LIL BRO)


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Apr 3 2011, 01:28 AM~20246165
> *GO RANGERS!!!! MY LIL BRO GAVE ME SOME TICKETS FOR SUNDAYS GAME IN THE BUDWISER SUITS!!!! ALL YOU CAN EAT AND DRINK!!!! ME AND BIG TEX ARE GOING TO REP THE FUNK TOMORROW!!!!!     THX TX MASSACRE (LIL BRO)
> *


Have fun bro...

HBD


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Apr 2 2011, 11:28 PM~20246165
> *GO RANGERS!!!! MY LIL BRO GAVE ME SOME TICKETS FOR SUNDAYS GAME IN THE BUDWISER SUITS!!!! ALL YOU CAN EAT AND DRINK!!!! ME AND BIG TEX ARE GOING TO REP THE FUNK TOMORROW!!!!!     THX TX MASSACRE (LIL BRO)
> *


Have fun Brotha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Apr 3 2011, 01:28 AM~20246165
> *GO RANGERS!!!! MY LIL BRO GAVE ME SOME TICKETS FOR SUNDAYS GAME IN THE BUDWISER SUITS!!!! ALL YOU CAN EAT AND DRINK!!!! ME AND BIG TEX ARE GOING TO REP THE FUNK TOMORROW!!!!!     THX TX MASSACRE (LIL BRO)
> *



Have A Good Time Johnny..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 2 2011, 09:20 PM~20244541
> *Whats the info on the show tomorrow?
> *



I Think ITs JUst North Of I30 On Henderson.. By DownTown FW


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 3 2011, 07:25 AM~20246922
> *I Think ITs JUst North Of I30 On Henderson.. By DownTown FW
> *



you going big pimpin??


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Morning everybody. Its that time, we are swapping rear ends on my cars.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Apr 3 2011, 11:40 AM~20247643
> *Morning everybody. Its that time, we are swapping rear ends on my cars.
> *


Im tired.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2011, 07:08 PM~20249718
> *Im tired.
> *


Yea, i'm also, but big thnx to u, dre, and dad.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 3 2011, 10:09 AM~20247188
> *you going big pimpin??
> *


Didnt Go To The Show Today... I Slept Most The Day And I Took My Son To BBall Practice..  Anyone Have Any PIcs?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 3 2011, 07:46 PM~20250365
> *Didnt Go To The Show Today... I Slept Most The Day And I Took My Son To BBall Practice..    Anyone Have Any PIcs?
> *



I went but done have any pics.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Apr 3 2011, 07:58 PM~20250029
> *Yea, i'm also, but big thnx to u, dre, and dad.
> *


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 3 2011, 10:25 PM~20251233
> *
> *


I was checkin out your build thread lookin good homie.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sneak peak of jessie (VGP's) towncar roof today by KANDY N CHROME. He flew in from LA to paint a few cars for the next 3 weeks at my house. may have time to do one more, this is the first of 3 hes doing for us.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 3 2011, 10:51 PM~20251501
> *I was checkin out your build thread lookin good homie.
> *


Thanks.  Shooting for easter


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 3 2011, 11:15 PM~20251796
> *sneak peak of jessie (VGP's) towncar roof today by KANDY N CHROME. He flew in from LA to paint a few cars for the next 3 weeks at my house. may have time to do one more, this is the first of 3 hes doing for us.
> 
> 
> ...



Looking Good Jessie..


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 3 2011, 10:15 PM~20251796
> *sneak peak of jessie (VGP's) towncar roof today by KANDY N CHROME. He flew in from LA to paint a few cars for the next 3 weeks at my house. may have time to do one more, this is the first of 3 hes doing for us.
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good skim


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn, it feels good not to be working today. So what's up everybody?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 3 2011, 11:15 PM~20251796
> *sneak peak of jessie (VGP's) towncar roof today by KANDY N CHROME. He flew in from LA to paint a few cars for the next 3 weeks at my house. may have time to do one more, this is the first of 3 hes doing for us.
> 
> 
> ...


That clean as shit!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Apr 4 2011, 05:11 PM~20257369
> *Damn, it feels good not to be working today. So what's up everybody?
> *


I didnt know you took today offf BAHAHAHA LAZY ASS :biggrin:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 4 2011, 08:08 PM~20258841
> *I didnt know you took today offf BAHAHAHA LAZY ASS  :biggrin:
> *


Yea.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Apr 4 2011, 09:27 PM~20259609
> *Yea.
> *


Im sore


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

A FEW PICS FROM THE SHOW YESTERDAY IN SAN ANTO 








[/quote]
































[/quote]


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 4 2011, 06:45 PM~20258621
> *That clean as shit!
> *


X2


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> A FEW PICS FROM THE SHOW YESTERDAY IN SAN ANTO



































[/quote]
[/quote]


Nice clean rides


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

TECHNIQUES DFW CC & BLVD ACES CC BENEFIT CAR SHOW (VFW)
July 10, 2011 at 12:00pm VFW 8561, more information coming soon. We are working on the flyer !


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

Looking good Joe, nice credit board !


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2011, 10:56 AM~20264744
> *
> *


You have a Pm lil brotha


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 5 2011, 08:52 AM~20263275
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

>


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 5 2011, 04:53 PM~20266325
> *You have a Pm lil brotha
> *


Fo Sho. Let me know whats up. I need those next week.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT WHATS UP FORT WORTH


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Easter is around the corner.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2011, 09:06 PM~20269211
> *Easter is around the corner.
> *



sure is..and i got to get my head liner back in.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 5 2011, 07:15 PM~20268567
> *Fo Sho. Let me know whats up. I need those next week.
> *


I got you bro


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 6 2011, 06:54 AM~20271937
> *I got you bro
> *


Cool Let me know. I need 6


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2011, 12:23 PM~20273616
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Sup Luis!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2011, 11:41 AM~20273767
> *Sup Luis!
> *


Not much Juan.... Just coastin'


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

any1 sellin sum 8's cylinders goin to fort worth tom. looking to get sum


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*If You Signed Up To The Six Flags Show And You Dont Know IF You Were PIcked To Be In The Show PM Me.. And THose People THat Do KNow Try TO Be THere THis Friday From 12-7pm... If You Have Any Questions Please Call Fernando 817-350-0929 Thanks*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Look alive! What car show is this weekend? Who is cruising? Im down to roll in my truck. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2011, 09:40 PM~20277700
> *Look alive! What car show is this weekend? Who is cruising? Im down to roll in my truck. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 6 2011, 09:50 PM~20277850
> *:0
> *


LOCO???? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 6 2011, 12:57 PM~20273853
> *Not much Juan.... Just coastin'
> *


Thats whats up bro


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2011, 09:40 PM~20277700
> *Look alive! What car show is this weekend? Who is cruising? Im down to roll in my truck. :biggrin:
> *


Your car getting close to being done, so you gettin all worked up or what :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 6 2011, 10:24 PM~20278310
> *Your car getting close to being done, so you gettin all worked up or what :roflmao:
> *


*OH HELL YEAH* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 6 2011, 10:44 PM~20278565
> *OH HELL YEAH :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, bubbas 76 ghouse, bigtex86, theoso8


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Apr 6 2011, 04:41 PM~20275599
> *any1 sellin sum 8's cylinders goin to fort worth tom. looking to get sum
> *



get with danny from d shop.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: $Money Mike$, blanco
:wave: :wave: :wave: Whats up Senor Blanco!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 7 2011, 05:50 AM~20280803
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: $Money Mike$, blanco
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave: Whats up Senor Blanco!
> *


que paso Mike :biggrin:


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

ANYONE HAVE ANY HOOK UP ON BATT...NEED 6..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@Apr 7 2011, 07:13 AM~20281025
> *ANYONE HAVE ANY HOOK UP ON BATT...NEED 6..
> *



carlos 817 422 6019 Great price on good batts.

Anybody have info on the car show in arlington on sunday?


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 7 2011, 07:33 AM~20281346
> *carlos  817 422 6019    Great price on good batts.
> 
> Anybody have info on the car show in arlington on sunday?
> *


THANKS HOMIE..


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/2307333684.html

i know there is guys building impala's on here and came across this on craiglist.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 7 2011, 12:47 PM~20282645
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/2307333684.html
> 
> i know there is guys building impala's on here and came across this on craiglist.
> *


Project


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2011, 11:48 AM~20282653
> *Project
> *


THING LOOKS AWFUL!!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 7 2011, 10:47 AM~20282645
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/2307333684.html
> 
> i know there is guys building impala's on here and came across this on craiglist.
> *


Looks like a 62 to me in the pic good projecr car


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 7 2011, 01:22 PM~20283401
> *Looks like a 62 to me in the pic good projecr car
> *


thats what i thought too


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

BIG OSO... I SEE U HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Apr 2 2011, 11:28 PM~20246165
> *GO RANGERS!!!! MY LIL BRO GAVE ME SOME TICKETS FOR SUNDAYS GAME IN THE BUDWISER SUITS!!!! ALL YOU CAN EAT AND DRINK!!!! ME AND BIG TEX ARE GOING TO REP THE FUNK TOMORROW!!!!!     THX TX MASSACRE (LIL BRO)
> *


THANKS AGAIN LIL BRO FOR THE TICKETS


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Apr 7 2011, 03:52 PM~20284407
> *THANKS AGAIN LIL BRO FOR THE TICKETS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 7 2011, 02:22 PM~20283401
> *Looks like a 62 to me in the pic good projecr car
> *


Exactly what it is.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Apr 7 2011, 12:55 PM~20282702
> *THING LOOKS AWFUL!!!!
> *


I aint scared of a prject. :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2011, 07:14 PM~20285790
> *I aint scared of a prject. :biggrin:
> *



seen your cutty yesterday.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 7 2011, 08:27 PM~20285930
> *seen your cutty yesterday.
> *


Pics of it didnt happen


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 7 2011, 03:16 PM~20283745
> *BIG OSO... I SEE U HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 7 2011, 09:55 PM~20286662
> *
> *


Whats up Alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 7 2011, 09:56 PM~20286668
> *Whats up Alex
> *



Sup Juan?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, rollin64, Skim


Sup Fellas?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 7 2011, 10:17 PM~20287500
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: Loco 61, rollin64, Skim
> Sup Fellas?
> *



Nada..

Looks like I may get a break tomorrow and redo my headliner. :x:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Smak Be Goin HarD!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 8 2011, 05:45 AM~20289378
> *TGIF :biggrin:
> *


 was up big dog :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 7 2011, 10:55 PM~20288507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Hell ya Smak can paint, tatt and rap!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 7 2011, 03:16 PM~20283745
> *BIG OSO... I SEE U HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Sup Fort Worth???

:wave:

Looking forward to coming out there this summer for some events. Still waiting on my ride to come out the shop. I've been helping my daughter learn how to drive to get her license by this summer too. 

You vatos be safe and GOD Bless Homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 8 2011, 10:10 AM~20290219
> *Sup Fort Worth???
> 
> :wave:
> ...


I have a feeling its going to be a great summer.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2011, 11:09 AM~20290719
> *I have a feeling its going to be a great summer.
> *


x2


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

I was wondering why nobody cruises anymore saturday nights at the car wash?


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 7 2011, 10:55 PM~20288507
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SMAK AND LOS WRECKED IT...NICE LITTLE OUTO BY ROYAL SOUTH!!!!!
SMAK CAN DO IT ALL


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Apr 8 2011, 01:10 PM~20291671
> *I was wondering why nobody cruises anymore saturday nights at the car wash?
> *


I am when my ride is done. From the wash to Sonic on main :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT Come on 11pm!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sup dizzle


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone cruising Saturday night?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT sup Fort Worth


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT Sup Foros


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 8 2011, 07:26 PM~20295386
> *Anyone cruising Saturday night?
> *


 :happysad: EVERYONE GETTING READY FOR EASTER??? :0


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 7 2011, 12:16 PM~20283745
> *BIG OSO... I SEE U HOMIE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats my homie Luis caddy from Miami M chapter... 305 DADE COUNTY


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 9 2011, 05:10 PM~20298801
> *:happysad: EVERYONE GETTING READY FOR EASTER??? :0
> *


Maybe next time


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 9 2011, 05:48 PM~20299248
> *Maybe next time
> *



cant wait to see ya out juan :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 10 2011, 12:33 AM~20301290
> *cant wait to see ya out juan :biggrin:
> *


bro I cant wait to see me rollin. LOL. I just want to be in the streets having fun


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 9 2011, 11:33 AM~20297866
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Apr 10 2011, 04:48 AM~20302286
> *TTT
> *



were you been hiding?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

1st Annual GOODTIMES DFW Picnic coming August 14th, 2011. Flyer and more info coming soon


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

The new STREET LOW MAGAZINE is out #61
Check out the feature from last year's Majestix Picnic.

Story Written by: Joe Sotelo
Photography by: VGP


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

my homie tony's 62 getting ready for FORT WORTH...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

JST GOT THIS CLEAN CADDY IN FRM ARKANSAS...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: THE SHOES FIT JUST RIGHT... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 10 2011, 09:40 PM~20306326
> *JST GOT THIS CLEAN CADDY IN FRM ARKANSAS...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 10 2011, 07:02 AM~20302631
> *were you been hiding?
> *


Just been workin a lot homie ! And tryin to get ready for easter too but have no time always workin ! Its all good though


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 10 2011, 01:53 PM~20304671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Joe.. cant wait to the Pic-Nic...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 10 2011, 08:40 PM~20306326
> *JST GOT THIS CLEAN CADDY IN FRM ARKANSAS...
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FIND TURTLE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members:_* FORTWORTHAZTEC, artisticdream63, ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61*_

FORT-WORTH C.C. AND GOODTIMES C.C. IN DA HOUSE... :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 10 2011, 08:46 PM~20306380
> *Sup Joe.. cant wait to the Pic-Nic...
> *


IT WILL BE HERE SOON HOMIE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 10 2011, 06:47 PM~20306389
> *NICE FIND TURTLE
> *


THNKS... Its for now until i find the right 61...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 10 2011, 08:48 PM~20306396
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, artisticdream63, ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61
> 
> ...



YES SIR AND IT DONT STOP


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 10 2011, 08:49 PM~20306404
> *THNKS... Its for now until i find the right 61...
> *


I FEEL YOU HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, FORTWORTHAZTEC, Loco 61


WATS UP LOCO 61 YOU COMING OUT TO THE SHOW ON SUNDAY WITH THAT BAD ASS 61


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

AROUND THE CORNER


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

EVEN CLOSER


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

THERE WILL BE A CRUISE THROUGH FT WORTH SAT BEFORE THIS ONE SO BE READY TO ROLL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 10 2011, 04:53 PM~20304671
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Epic Cruise?? :wow:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 10 2011, 08:59 PM~20306512
> *Epic Cruise??  :wow:
> *



YES SIR!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

This Weekends SIX FLAGS SHow "Festival Latino" 



















Felt Good Driving IT Home THis Time... :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 10 2011, 09:01 PM~20306535
> *This Weekends SIX FLAGS SHow "Festival Latino"
> 
> 
> ...



VERY NICE RIDE ALEX


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, artisticdream63


WATS UP GTIMER, SEND ME THOSE PICS OF THE PROGRESS YOU GOT DONE TODAY


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up homies ! TTT !!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61, blanco, artisticdream63

WATS GOOD BLANCO HOWS THAT BAD ASS 64 COMING ALONG


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 10 2011, 09:07 PM~20306596
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61, blanco, artisticdream63
> 
> ...


getting there :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 10 2011, 09:01 PM~20306535
> *This Weekends SIX FLAGS SHow "Festival Latino"
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 10 2011, 08:01 PM~20306535
> *This Weekends SIX FLAGS SHow "Festival Latino"
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass ride and pics homie !


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 10 2011, 09:08 PM~20306602
> *getting there  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD TO HEAR, HOWS THE AK LOL


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 10 2011, 08:07 PM~20306590
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, artisticdream63
> 
> ...


I got some stuff done GTIMER but I didn't take no pics yet ! I will tomorow


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 10 2011, 09:10 PM~20306624
> *GOOD TO HEAR, HOWS THE AK LOL
> *


ask Alex :machinegun: had to sell it more in to cars :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

:0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 10 2011, 09:12 PM~20306649
> *ask Alex  :machinegun: had to sell it more in to cars  :biggrin:
> *


HE MUST BE THE NEW OWNER, NO WONDER HE GOT SO MUCH MONEY. HE PULLIN SOME "TOWN " SHIT HUH :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

So alex Hows the ak doing??


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 10 2011, 09:15 PM~20306679
> *HE MUST BE THE NEW OWNER, NO WONDER HE GOT SO MUCH MONEY. HE PULLIN SOME "TOWN " SHIT HUH :biggrin:
> *


Yea im more into cars......not so much into guns :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, 817PETE, 8t4mc, blanco

O SHIT PETE IS IN THE CASA


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

u guys be safe bad storms coming thru... post thm rides up in the garage or shop.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 10 2011, 09:21 PM~20306758
> *u guys be safe bad storms coming thru... post thm rides up in the garage or shop.
> *



HELL YEA ITS COMING, GLAD I GOT MY 64 INSIDE SAFE AND SOUND.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 10 2011, 10:02 PM~20306550
> *VERY NICE RIDE ALEX
> *


Thanks Joe


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 10 2011, 09:29 PM~20306854
> *Thanks Joe
> *


YA SABES JUST GIVING CREDIT WHERE IT IS DUE :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 10 2011, 10:15 PM~20306679
> *HE MUST BE THE NEW OWNER, NO WONDER HE GOT SO MUCH MONEY. HE PULLIN SOME "TOWN " SHIT HUH :biggrin:
> *



Yup.. Loves Me AKs ...  But Im Broke :happysad: 











> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Apr 10 2011, 10:17 PM~20306695-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 2 Be Safe


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 10 2011, 10:21 PM~20306758
> *u guys be safe bad storms coming thru... post thm rides up in the garage or shop.
> *


Same, i pushed my project in the garage.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@Apr 10 2011, 11:08 PM~20307275
> *Same, i pushed my project in the garage.
> *



Pics Or Didnt Happen :happysad:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 10 2011, 11:17 PM~20307378
> *Pics Or Didnt Happen  :happysad:
> *











Its a project and still needs a lot of work.


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 10 2011, 08:01 PM~20306535
> *This Weekends SIX FLAGS SHow "Festival Latino"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 10 2011, 09:57 PM~20306490
> *THERE WILL BE A CRUISE THROUGH FT WORTH SAT BEFORE THIS ONE SO BE READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> ...


*Its official. FORT WORTH. Bring out the rides because its going to be on. Flier coming soon. Leading up to the Memorial Day Weekend Lowrider Picnic.



Thanks GT!  *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Its coming


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 10 2011, 08:17 PM~20307378
> *Pics Or Didnt Happen  :happysad:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by runninlow+Apr 10 2011, 11:41 PM~20307631-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 11 2011, 07:02 AM~20309299
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Your new ride turtle??


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 11 2011, 05:25 AM~20309365
> *Your new ride turtle??
> *


yeeeeeup! :biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 10 2011, 07:57 PM~20306490
> *THERE WILL BE A CRUISE THROUGH FT WORTH SAT BEFORE THIS ONE SO BE READY TO ROLL
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: 

WE NEED EVERYONE AT THIS NEXT ULC MEETING


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 10 2011, 08:01 PM~20306535
> *This Weekends SIX FLAGS SHow "Festival Latino"
> 
> 
> ...



MY MEMEBER WERE THERE THIS TIME I TOOK A BREAK... LOOKING GOOD ALEX


HEY POST UP ULC MEETING THIS FRIDAY OKAY WE NEED EVERYONE THERE BEFORE THE EASTER PICNIC CUZ THE NEXT MEETING IS 29 APRIL


IF YOU HAVE FB HIT ME UP ADD AS A FRIEND SO I CAN SEN EVENT'S THROUGH FB TOO

LEONARD PEREZ


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2011, 11:56 PM~20307781
> *Its official. FORT WORTH. Bring out the rides because its going to be on. Flier coming soon. Leading up to the Memorial Day Weekend Lowrider Picnic.
> Thanks GT!
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

YES SIR!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 10 2011, 10:56 PM~20307781
> *Its official. FORT WORTH. Bring out the rides because its going to be on. Flier coming soon. Leading up to the Memorial Day Weekend Lowrider Picnic.
> Thanks GT!
> *



YES SIR ITS OFFICIAL LIKE A REFEREE WITH A WHISTLE, CRUISE WILL START AT THE PARKING LOT BY THE MALL ON SEMINARY AT 7 PM SO LETS GET THERE AT 6 PM AND FILL THE PARKING LOT UP. WE WILL BE MAKING THE MAP SOON, IT WILL END AT THE SONIC ON MAIN.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys check this out..Im trying to get set up to buy/sell wire wheels.
The only local vendor of 100 spoke all chrome wheels is priced at 520.00 a set.

If i could do 450.00 no tax with ko and adapter would that interest yall?? 

these would be a better quality chinese wheel.

they will be in stock and no waiting on them to be shipped etc


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 11 2011, 01:15 PM~20311429
> *Hey guys check this out..Im trying to get set up to buy/sell wire wheels.
> The only local vendor of 100 spoke all chrome wheels  is priced at 520.00 a set.
> 
> ...



pm'ed!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 11 2011, 02:09 PM~20311391
> *YES SIR ITS OFFICIAL LIKE A REFEREE WITH A WHISTLE, CRUISE WILL START AT THE PARKING LOT BY THE MALL ON SEMINARY AT 7 PM SO LETS GET THERE AT 6 PM AND FILL THE PARKING LOT UP.  WE WILL BE MAKING THE MAP SOON, IT WILL END AT THE SONIC ON MAIN.
> *


  Thanks for the support fellas


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 11 2011, 12:15 PM~20311429
> *Hey guys check this out..Im trying to get set up to buy/sell wire wheels.
> The only local vendor of 100 spoke all chrome wheels  is priced at 520.00 a set.
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: blanco, ENOUGH SAID, emeraldpassion63

WAT IT DEW EMERALDPASSION63 AND BLANCO,


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 11 2011, 03:22 PM~20312185
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: blanco, ENOUGH SAID, emeraldpassion63
> 
> ...


just driving home :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 11 2011, 02:31 PM~20311841
> *  Thanks for the support fellas
> *


AINT NO THANG HOMIE,, DOING WHAT WE CAN TO HELP KEEP THE GAME ALIVE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 11 2011, 03:24 PM~20312205
> *just driving home :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE I JUST GOT OFF WORK BOUT TO HIT UP A PARK AND SHOOT SOME HOOPS WITH SOME COWORKERS THEN HEAD TO THE FUNK


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 10 2011, 08:01 PM~20306535
> *This Weekends SIX FLAGS SHow "Festival Latino"
> 
> 
> ...


looking good Alex   
Did Primo put his BOXX in that show :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 11 2011, 03:31 PM~20312259
> *SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE I JUST GOT OFF WORK BOUT TO HIT UP A PARK AND SHOOT SOME HOOPS WITH SOME COWORKERS THEN HEAD TO THE FUNK
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone got a piston pump for sale? Time to upgrade the cutty


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 11 2011, 07:02 AM~20309299
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice fleet turtle :cheesy:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning FOROS


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT HOMIEZ


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Apr 11 2011, 04:39 PM~20312312
> *looking good Alex
> Did Primo put his BOXX in that show :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Johnny... I Didnt See Primos Ride Out There...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Morning peoples


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Apr 11 2011, 10:39 PM~20317023
> *Nice fleet turtle :cheesy:
> *


thnks hit me up... i lost ur #


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE FUNK


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Loco 61, kingkong1072


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@Apr 11 2011, 09:32 AM~20309619
> *MY MEMEBER WERE THERE THIS TIME I TOOK A BREAK...  LOOKING GOOD ALEX
> HEY POST UP ULC MEETING THIS FRIDAY OKAY WE NEED EVERYONE THERE BEFORE THE EASTER PICNIC CUZ THE NEXT MEETING IS 29 APRIL
> IF YOU HAVE FB HIT ME UP ADD AS A FRIEND SO I CAN SEN EVENT'S THROUGH FB TOO
> ...




Here It Is... Thanks


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 12 2011, 11:46 AM~20319984
> *Here It Is... Thanks
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Homie


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

I have a brand new set of firestone supreme si tires for sale 155/80/13 $ 275 pm me if you need pics, these are for local pick up only


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 11 2011, 12:15 PM~20311429
> *Hey guys check this out..Im trying to get set up to buy/sell wire wheels.
> The only local vendor of 100 spoke all chrome wheels  is priced at 520.00 a set.
> 
> ...


  :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 11 2011, 12:09 PM~20311391
> *YES SIR ITS OFFICIAL LIKE A REFEREE WITH A WHISTLE, CRUISE WILL START AT THE PARKING LOT BY THE MALL ON SEMINARY AT 7 PM SO LETS GET THERE AT 6 PM AND FILL THE PARKING LOT UP.  WE WILL BE MAKING THE MAP SOON, IT WILL END AT THE SONIC ON MAIN.
> *


  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

*I see alot of you guys in Las Vegas every year. Well if you dont know there is a new airline thats flying from dfw towards LV. I did a search for fares for today traveling in Oct 6 returning Oct 10= $240.40 round trip per person
american $365.40 
southwest $373.80 *
https://www.spirit.com


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 12 2011, 08:04 PM~20322723
> *TTT
> *


x2. See you guys @ ULC Friday


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2011, 07:10 PM~20322786
> *x2. See you guys @ ULC Friday
> *


\
SEE YOU THERE HOMIE


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 12 2011, 03:27 PM~20320752
> *I see alot of you guys in Las Vegas every year. Well if you dont know there is a new airline thats flying from dfw towards LV. I did a search for fares for today traveling in Oct 6 returning Oct 10= $240.40 round trip per person
> american $365.40
> southwest $373.80
> ...



VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!

:biggrin: :fool2: :fool2: :fool2: :naughty: :run: :run: :boink:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 11 2011, 01:09 PM~20311391
> *YES SIR ITS OFFICIAL LIKE A REFEREE WITH A WHISTLE, CRUISE WILL START AT THE PARKING LOT BY THE MALL ON SEMINARY AT 7 PM SO LETS GET THERE AT 6 PM AND FILL THE PARKING LOT UP.  WE WILL BE MAKING THE MAP SOON, IT WILL END AT THE SONIC ON MAIN.
> *


yo i kno its been a while for me on here. our house burnt up a month ago but we've(the fam and i) have since relocated to another part of a dallas and getting back on our feet. anywayz, i heard (or read) EPIC CRUISE, so, whats the date? i see a time but is that this Sat. or what? and where are the Dallas riders going to meet? its almost a cruise in itself to come out to Fort Worth. it sucks my wife doesnt have a good camara like the past but we'll be rollin on wires this time at least.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Apr 12 2011, 11:22 PM~20324952
> *yo i kno its been a while for me on here. our house burnt up a month ago but we've(the fam and i) have since relocated to another part of a dallas and getting back on our feet. anywayz, i heard (or read) EPIC CRUISE, so, whats the date? i see a time but is that this Sat. or what? and where are the Dallas riders going to meet? its almost a cruise in itself to come out to Fort Worth. it sucks my wife doesnt have a good camara like the past but we'll be rollin on wires this time at least.
> *


Sorry To Hear ABout Your House HOmie.... Not Sure When The Next Epic Cruise Is Going To Be But Stay Tuned...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Apr 12 2011, 11:22 PM~20324952
> *yo i kno its been a while for me on here. our house burnt up a month ago but we've(the fam and i) have since relocated to another part of a dallas and getting back on our feet. anywayz, i heard (or read) EPIC CRUISE, so, whats the date? i see a time but is that this Sat. or what? and where are the Dallas riders going to meet? its almost a cruise in itself to come out to Fort Worth. it sucks my wife doesnt have a good camara like the past but we'll be rollin on wires this time at least.
> *


This is a Cruise around the funk. I guess Epic was the wrong word of choice. :happysad:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

1428 Merrifield Rd Dallas,Tx 75211
ROYAL CLASSICS C.C. 30th ANNIVERSARY PICNIC


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Apr 12 2011, 11:22 PM~20324952
> *yo i kno its been a while for me on here. our house burnt up a month ago but we've(the fam and i) have since relocated to another part of a dallas and getting back on our feet. anywayz, i heard (or read) EPIC CRUISE, so, whats the date? i see a time but is that this Sat. or what? and where are the Dallas riders going to meet? its almost a cruise in itself to come out to Fort Worth. it sucks my wife doesnt have a good camara like the past but we'll be rollin on wires this time at least.
> *


Sorry to hear about your house Homie. Hope everyones ok...GOD Bless!


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 12 2011, 10:05 PM~20324759
> *VEGAS!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :fool2:  :naughty:  :run:  :run:  :boink:
> *


lol u already know!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I NEED YALLS HELP PLEASE!!!! I got a call yesterday from my nabior from were i used to live in the riverside area that my 69 pontiac La Mans has been stolen!!! That car ia very important to me my father gave it to me when he passed away ill try to post pic of it later today.... ALSO I WAS INFORMED THAT THEY ARE STRIPPING MY ELCO!!!! I CAN NOT GO GET MY CARS TILL AFTER TRIAL ON THE 25TH IF YOU HEAR OF ANYONE SELLING CHROME PARTS OR 72SPOKE REAL DAYTONS PLEASE CALL ME OR PM ME


----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

damn i might just catch one of the events next time im in town from Arizona homies


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice pics... Majestics looking good.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 13 2011, 12:16 PM~20328983
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those pics are awesome!!! how are you taking them??


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 13 2011, 03:42 PM~20329923
> *Those pics are awesome!!! how are you taking them??
> *


I DIDNT TAKE THESE PICS
HUGO FROM LATIN KUSTOM TAKES THEM .. HE'S BAD AZZ


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 13 2011, 12:14 PM~20328487
> *I NEED YALLS HELP PLEASE!!!! I got a call yesterday from my nabior from were i used to live in the riverside area that my 69 pontiac La Mans has been stolen!!! That car ia very important to me my father gave it to me when he passed away ill try to post pic of it later today.... ALSO I WAS INFORMED THAT THEY ARE STRIPPING MY ELCO!!!! I CAN NOT GO GET MY CARS TILL AFTER TRIAL ON THE 25TH IF YOU HEAR OF ANYONE SELLING CHROME PARTS OR 72SPOKE REAL DAYTONS PLEASE CALL ME OR PM ME
> *


WTF?????    SOUNDS LIKE SOMEONE NEEDS A GOOD ASS WOOPING!!!!!!!! YOU NEED ME CALL ME HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

I GOT A LIL BITCH ASS ***** I NEED TO SMASH TOO... ALL IN DUE TIME...  KARMA IS A BITCH HOMIE!!! WHAT GOES AROUND ALWAYS COMES BACK AROUND! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by jvasquez_@Apr 13 2011, 01:11 AM~20326352
> *Sorry to hear about your house Homie. Hope everyones ok...GOD Bless!
> *


yea. we have insurance and its helped out so much and the fire started a half hour after we left for our sunday meeting so we were all out when it happened. if something bad has to happen you cant ask for better circumstances than out of the house. :happysad:


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 12 2011, 10:49 PM~20325270
> *This is a Cruise around the funk. I guess Epic was the wrong word of choice. :happysad:
> *


its all good. now i have some time to primer my monte before the next epic.


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 12 2011, 10:36 PM~20325131
> *Sorry To Hear ABout Your House HOmie.... Not Sure When The Next  Epic Cruise Is Going To Be But Stay Tuned...
> *


its all good. everything happens for a reason, right? :happysad: its time for a fresh start. :biggrin:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

From Marco's Mom...

MARCO HAS BEEN THRU ALOT FOR SUCH A YOUNG AGE. HIS FIRST PNEUMONIA WAS ON HIS 1ST BIRTHDAY ON FEBUARY 7TH 2009. FROM THEN ON HIS HEALTH HAS WENT DOWN HILL. HE HAS HAD 9 EPISODES OF PNEUMONIA SINCE FEBUARY 7TH 2009. HE HAS BEEN HOSPITALIZED FOR 5 OF THEM. I KNEW FROM DAY ONE MY BABY WAS DIFFERENT AND I BEGGED THE DRS TO CHECK HIM BUT I WAS JUST TOLD THAT HE WAS FINE AND HE WOULD SOON CATCH UP. HERE ARE SOME OF HIS DIAGNOSES. 1)CHRONIC LUNG DISEASE 2)ASPIRATION 3)DYSPHAGIA 4)ESOPHAGEAL REFLUX 5)DEVOLPMENTAL DELAYS 6)SEIZURE DISORDERS & OBSTRUCTIVE SLEEP APNEA THOSE ARE A FEW OF THE THINGS THAT HE HAS WRONG MY BABY HAS BEEN THROUGH ALOT WE ARE HOMEBOUND BECAUSE OF THE FACT HIS IMMUNE SYSTEM IS SO LOW WHEN HE GOES OUT IN PUBLIC HE BRAKES OUT IN FEVER STARTS WHEEZING AND HAS TROUBLE BREATHING. A COMMON COLD FOR US IS VERY DANGEROUS FOR HIM. FOR THE PAST 2 AND 1/2 YEARS I HAVE STAYED HOME WITH HIM. WE DONT GO TO PARTIES, FAMILY GET TOGETHER S BECAUSE I RATHER US STAY HOME THEN HIM BEING PUT THROUGH ALOT MORE THEN NECCESARY. WE ONLY GO TO HIS APPT'S. MY SON DOES NOT KNOW WHAT IT IS TO BE OUTSIDE AND ENJOYING THE WEATHER OR GOING TO A PARK. IM DOING EVERYTHING I CAN TO FIND A DR TO HELP US FIGURE OUT WHAT IS WRONG WITH HIM BUT UNTIL THEN I WILL FIGHT FOR MY BABY TO GET WELL.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 13 2011, 02:29 PM~20329489
> *Nice pics... Majestics looking good.
> *


x2


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=590023


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: theoso8, 817.TX., $Money Mike$

SUP HOMIES!?!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 10 2011, 09:36 PM~20306292
> *my homie tony's 62 getting ready for FORT WORTH...
> 
> 
> ...


Hey vato.... you never sent me the tire size you were wanting.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 13 2011, 03:42 PM~20329923
> *Those pics are awesome!!! how are you taking them??
> *


With a camera :uh:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 13 2011, 09:14 AM~20328487
> *I NEED YALLS HELP PLEASE!!!! I got a call yesterday from my nabior from were i used to live in the riverside area that my 69 pontiac La Mans has been stolen!!! That car ia very important to me my father gave it to me when he passed away ill try to post pic of it later today.... ALSO I WAS INFORMED THAT THEY ARE STRIPPING MY ELCO!!!! I CAN NOT GO GET MY CARS TILL AFTER TRIAL ON THE 25TH IF YOU HEAR OF ANYONE SELLING CHROME PARTS OR 72SPOKE REAL DAYTONS PLEASE CALL ME OR PM ME
> *


 :angry: this is fucked up... do u hv ur title? can you send someone up there and say they bought the car and they are there to pick up the elco... and u can store it here at my shop... lmk im dwn to help you out... 817-793-2114


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 13 2011, 10:16 AM~20328983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


#1 club holding it down strong and reppin hard for the DFW.... just my 2 cents...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 13 2011, 05:13 PM~20332274
> *Hey vato.... you never sent me the tire size you were wanting.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE... went with 24s :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 13 2011, 07:58 PM~20332149
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 13 2011, 01:16 PM~20328983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 13 2011, 06:43 PM~20332535
> *:angry: this is fucked up... do u hv ur title? can you send someone up there and say they bought the car and they are there to pick up the elco... and u can store it here at my shop... lmk im dwn to help you out... 817-793-2114
> *


Thanx Homie!!!! You know you are my dog T.... I just hope i get them back iv had the elco since i turned 17 n im 32 now bro its like my kid!!! The 69 well that cuts like a knive bro my pops gave me that one... Hit me up this weekend homie i have the kids let cook or somethin its on me...817-692-3735


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm taking a car to San Antonio Friday, anyone need a car hauled back to DFW area.. Let me know cause I'm coming back empty..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## TREND SETTER (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 13 2011, 11:16 AM~20328983
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD AZZ PICS HOMIE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 13 2011, 08:38 PM~20334474
> *Thanx Homie!!!! You know you are my dog T.... I just hope i get them back iv had the elco since i turned 17 n im 32 now bro its like my kid!!! The 69 well that cuts like a knive bro my pops gave me that one... Hit me up this weekend homie i have the kids let cook or somethin its on me...817-692-3735
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## kingkong1072 (Jun 3, 2010)

anybody got any leads on a 62 impala project


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kingkong1072_@Apr 14 2011, 07:32 AM~20336168
> *anybody got any leads on a 62 impala project
> *


Shoelaces post up one that was on c list. listed as a 63


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Apr 12 2011, 01:31 PM~20320303
> *I have a brand new set of firestone supreme si tires for sale 155/80/13  $  275 pm me if you need pics, these are for local pick up only
> *


Ttt


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

275 is pretty cheap for some tires that are no longer available


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 14 2011, 03:13 PM~20339197
> *275 is pretty cheap for some tires that are no longer available
> *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Another club busting out? :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2011, 06:51 PM~20340611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Say homies Swap Meet at LA GRAVE baseball field I will for sure be going thru there to see what I can get my hands in to. Holla if ya see me homies! :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2011, 03:51 PM~20340611
> *
> 
> 
> ...


R U A SPY?
:scrutinize:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@Apr 14 2011, 11:05 PM~20342506
> *R U A SPY?
> :scrutinize:
> *


Seen it in Krazy Kutting thread


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

reinforced rearend already polished. just needs to be plated... $500 
has powerballs, no brakes, and I have the axles

since its already polished the plateing would be cheap.........

For a Cadi / Caprice.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone have a pair of donuts i can pick up tonight at the ulc meeting please hit me up 940-368-6620 or pm


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 15 2011, 06:18 AM~20344424
> *reinforced rearend already polished. just needs to be plated... $500
> has powerballs, no brakes, and I have the axles
> 
> ...


 :wow:  good luck on the sale


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 15 2011, 11:16 AM~20345143
> *:wow:   good luck on the sale
> *



Thanks,


*SOLD !*


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 15 2011, 09:46 AM~20345317
> *Thanks,
> SOLD !
> *


 :0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive got 2 knockoff remover tools that were accidenty sent to me from classic customs.

one is a 2 wing and the other is a 3 wing..Both come with the bar.
Price is 55.00 each


If your wondering ..yes He will get the money for them.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 15 2011, 03:57 PM~20347223
> *Ive got 2 knockoff remover tools that were accidenty sent to me from classic customs.
> 
> one is a 2 wing and the other is a 3 wing..Both come with the bar.
> ...



2 wing is sold


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 15 2011, 05:41 PM~20347464
> *2 wing is sold
> *


 :h5:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 15 2011, 08:33 PM~20348873
> *:h5:
> *



Sup man..Try to come to the show on sunday if you can


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 15 2011, 09:44 PM~20348953
> *Sup man..Try to come to the show on sunday if you can
> *


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Hittin The Swap Meet Tomorrow?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 16 2011, 01:46 AM~20350638
> *Anyone Hittin The Swap Meet Tomorrow?
> *



I am! :biggrin:


----------



## 51 Bomb (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning foros,new to the lay it low


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 Bomb_@Apr 16 2011, 04:55 AM~20351020
> *Good morning foros,new to the lay it  low
> *


GOOD MORNING AND WELCOME TO LAYITLOW!!! 


GOOD MORNING TO ALL MY HOMIES FROM FOROS!!!! HOPE YALL HAVE A GOOD WEEKEND!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Apr 15 2011, 08:46 AM~20345317
> *Thanks,
> SOLD !
> *


 :biggrin: thnks homie~


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

big ups to the THE TEXAS GOLD PLATER for coming over last night and getting sum wrk done on the caddy... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 51 Bomb+Apr 16 2011, 04:55 AM~20351020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 16 2011, 08:22 AM~20351514
> *big ups to the THE TEXAS GOLD PLATER for coming over last night and getting sum wrk done on the caddy... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



BLING BLING


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 16 2011, 09:49 AM~20351612
> *BLING BLING
> *



THats What I Said.... BALLLA! :cheesy:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 16 2011, 06:49 AM~20351612
> *BLING BLING
> *


im going for the 90's look homie going back to our ROOTS... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 16 2011, 09:06 AM~20351665
> *im going for the 90's look homie going back to our ROOTS... :biggrin:
> *



nEXT THINK YA KNOW THE CADDY WILL BE PRIMED DOWN. :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 Bomb_@Apr 16 2011, 03:55 AM~20351020
> *Good morning foros,new to the lay it  low
> *


Welcome homie I'm Joe T from GOODTIMES


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 16 2011, 07:22 AM~20351721
> *nEXT THINK YA KNOW THE CADDY WILL BE PRIMED DOWN. :biggrin:
> *


OR BUY A HONDA?> :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 Bomb_@Apr 16 2011, 03:55 AM~20351020
> *Good morning foros,new to the lay it  low
> *


sup big homie welcome to LIL!!!


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Whats up Foros. Seeing what up with everyone on LIL. trying to meet some new peeps. thinking about going to show tomorrow and meet a few LILers up there who ever is going. About to go work on ride here in a few, be one later. See what up  .


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 16 2011, 09:22 AM~20351514
> *big ups to the THE TEXAS GOLD PLATER for coming over last night and getting sum wrk done on the caddy... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 16 2011, 08:22 AM~20351514
> *big ups to the THE TEXAS GOLD PLATER for coming over last night and getting sum wrk done on the caddy... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Turtle you bring out the car this sunday  ?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Lil' Joe_@Apr 16 2011, 10:47 AM~20352080
> *Whats up Foros. Seeing what up with everyone on LIL. trying to meet some new peeps. thinking about going to show tomorrow and meet a few LILers up there who ever is going. About to go work on ride here in a few, be one later. See what up   .
> *



For sure man..See ya at the show tomorrow


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil' Joe_@Apr 16 2011, 10:47 AM~20352080
> *Whats up Foros. Seeing what up with everyone on LIL. trying to meet some new peeps. thinking about going to show tomorrow and meet a few LILers up there who ever is going. About to go work on ride here in a few, be one later. See what up   .
> *


see you there homie


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 16 2011, 05:03 PM~20353706
> *GO POST THAT CRAP ELSWEAR ******!!
> *


X817 Bann that ***! :uh: 


Sup FOROS!! Starting to see progress on my ride!! :happysad:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Apr 16 2011, 05:18 PM~20353782
> *X817 Bann that ***!  :uh:
> Sup FOROS!! Starting to see progress on my ride!! :happysad:
> *


pic or it did not hapen :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX.+Apr 16 2011, 06:18 PM~20353782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:biggrin: Post the pics of the partial impala Dre


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lil' Joe+Apr 16 2011, 11:47 AM~20352080-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

damn chris copycat :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 16 2011, 11:31 PM~20355542
> *damn chris            copycat :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Apr 16 2011, 11:30 AM~20352733
> *Turtle you bring out the car this sunday  ?
> *


  might...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*NOT JUST A DAY... BUT A WEEKEND OF LOWRIDING!!!*</span>


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

2 Members: blanco, $Money Mike$ :wave:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 16 2011, 11:37 PM~20356328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTMFT !!!


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Getting ready to hit up the show.  .


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

SHOW YOUR SUPPORT FOR MARCO IN THIS TOPIC! THIS GONNA BE A GOOD SHOW!!!!!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=590023


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@Apr 16 2011, 05:51 PM~20353958
> *pic or it did not hapen  :biggrin:
> *


all that should buff rite out! :happysad:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Apr 17 2011, 11:36 AM~20358198
> *all that should buff rite out!  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Apr 17 2011, 12:36 PM~20358198
> *all that should buff rite out!  :happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


I think we took the last of the good sheet metal off that. LMAO


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 17 2011, 07:11 PM~20359855
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Alex thats a sexy ass ride homie!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Great pics turtle


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks to all those who came out to support the show and thx for the pics Turtle. See yall nxt weekend for easter


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

GOOD PICS TURTLE


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

So I guess everybody is going to gateway for easter??


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Dropped my ride off for some TLC


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 17 2011, 09:25 PM~20361222
> *So I guess everybody is going to gateway for easter??
> *


Yes sir


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

this one is my fav.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

this one took me way back


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Pics my bro took


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Apr 17 2011, 07:08 PM~20361052-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

the show looked great y'all. prayers still going up for lil homie.


> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 17 2011, 06:23 PM~20359934
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 was this the monte on craigslist a while back?


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=590680


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2011, 11:22 PM~20361792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I wish i took more pics. Hell of bad ass rides out there, but one of my favorite pics was of the Panel Truck. :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Good picks from the show guys it was good seein yall out yesterday


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2011, 11:29 PM~20361852
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice 61 Bubble Top!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 17 2011, 07:11 PM~20359855
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice, Puro 61 Impala love! :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

congrats to Alex for winning best of show at yesterdays Goodtimes show.... :thumbsup: ...The bubble looked badass homie


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Apr 18 2011, 08:52 AM~20363612
> *congrats to Alex for winning best of show at yesterdays Goodtimes show.... :thumbsup: ...The bubble looked badass homie
> *



x2 Alex racking up them trophies!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=590680
[/quote]


HOPE TO CATCH UP WITH ALOT OF MY HOMIES FROM FOROS AT OUR CHILL & GRILL!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=590680


HOPE TO CATCH UP WITH ALOT OF MY HOMIES FROM FOROS AT OUR CHILL & GRILL!!!!
[/quote]
Would like to take my ride to this


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

Good pics from show...Turtoise.....


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 18 2011, 09:02 AM~20363645
> *x2 Alex racking up them trophies!
> *


x3 Congrats man!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLANDO64SS_@Apr 18 2011, 12:37 PM~20364794
> *Good pics from show...Tortoise.....
> *


Tortoise. LOL


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@Apr 18 2011, 08:52 AM~20363612
> *congrats to Alex for winning best of show at yesterdays Goodtimes show.... :thumbsup: ...The bubble looked badass homie
> *


We seen your ride at the bank today and homie that was with me was like  that shits fuckin clean.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Scooped up some batts from Carlos. Thanks bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Guys... Sweet PIcs... Good To See All The Homies Get Together To Help The School...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2011, 08:38 PM~20368530
> *Scooped up some batts from Carlos. Thanks bro
> *



Cant wait to check it out easter.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 18 2011, 09:41 PM~20368566
> *Cant wait to check it out easter.
> *


Wont be there


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2011, 08:53 PM~20368656
> *Wont be there
> *


Youll be there ..dont fret


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOT A COUPLE OF PHONE PICS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 18 2011, 09:55 PM~20368678
> *Youll be there ..dont fret
> *


But the ride wont


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, boricua87, juangotti

WAT IT DEW


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 09:19 PM~20368895
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, boricua87, juangotti
> 
> ...


seen your ride over at 'the impala shop' in denton today


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 18 2011, 09:21 PM~20368925
> *seen your ride over at 'the impala shop' in denton today
> *


YEA HAD TO GET SOME WORK DONE TO IT BEFORE THE CRUISE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ANYONE GOING TO OK CITY IN MAY FOR THE WEGO TOUR SHOW?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2011, 10:12 PM~20368850
> *But the ride wont
> *



Just As Long As Your There Juan.... Ive Never Took Any Rides Before And I Still Had A Great Time.... Always Kool Just To Kick It With The Homies...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+Apr 18 2011, 06:40 PM~20368550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 dont give up the good fight...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 10:27 PM~20368986
> *ANYONE GOING TO OK CITY IN MAY FOR THE WEGO TOUR SHOW?
> *



WIsh I Could..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 18 2011, 09:30 PM~20369004
> *WIsh I Could..
> *


YOU CAN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 10:31 PM~20369015
> *YOU CAN
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 18 2011, 07:29 PM~20368993
> *Just As Long As Your There Juan....  Ive Never Took Any Rides Before And I Still Had A Great Time.... Always Kool Just To Kick It With The Homies...
> *


right on... you and the tru-classics can kick it with us... 
cause at the end of the day we all from....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Apr 18 2011, 10:19 PM~20368895-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I aint gave up shznit. LOL Makin moves son


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Apr 18 2011, 07:27 PM~20368986-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROAD TRIP....  :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 18 2011, 10:32 PM~20369031
> *right on... you and the tru-classics can kick it with us...
> cause at the end of the day we all from....
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2011, 10:33 PM~20369039
> *
> 
> Meh Ill roll by for a minute
> ...




Your The Man Juan... SHow THem Youngens How We Do IT... :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 18 2011, 09:33 PM~20369047
> *:biggrin:  i wanna go...
> 
> ROAD TRIP....   :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


LETS ROLL!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2011, 07:33 PM~20369039
> *I aint gave up shznit. LOL Makin moves son
> *


SETTLE DOWN LITTLE ONE...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 18 2011, 10:35 PM~20369064
> *SETTLE DOWN LITTLE ONE...
> *



JUans An OG Now... :cheesy:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 18 2011, 09:35 PM~20369064
> *SETTLE DOWN LITTLE ONE...
> *


 :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 07:35 PM~20369063
> *LETS ROLL!
> *


im gonna txt u 2morrow let set sumthing up... :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ENOUGH SAID, biggie84, FORTWORTHAZTEC, Loco 61, juangotti, artisticdream63, hirolr68

WATS UP GTIMER


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 18 2011, 07:36 PM~20369077
> *JUans An OG Now... :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 18 2011, 09:36 PM~20369083
> *im gonna txt u 2morrow let set sumthing up...  :biggrin:
> *


I AINT SKEERRRED


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 18 2011, 10:38 PM~20369104
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I GOT SOME CATCHIN UP TO DO


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ENOUGH SAID, truelowrider, artisticdream63, green ice, Loco 61, FORTWORTHAZTEC, juangotti

AND THE TOPIC STARTER JOINS US, WATS UP ADRIAN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 10:42 PM~20369147
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Some HIgh ROllers In THat List... Man Wish I Had The Funds TO Hit Up All THe Shows...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 10:44 PM~20369186
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ENOUGH SAID, truelowrider, artisticdream63, green ice, Loco 61, FORTWORTHAZTEC, juangotti
> 
> ...


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Que pasa mi gente??? :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 18 2011, 09:44 PM~20369196
> *Some HIgh ROllers In THat List... Man Wish I Had The Funds TO Hit Up All THe Shows...
> *


ME TOO


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old skool-_@Apr 18 2011, 09:47 PM~20369227
> *Que pasa mi gente??? :biggrin:
> *


QUE ONDA RUDY WASSSSSS HAAAPPPEEEENNNNING


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by old skool-_@Apr 18 2011, 10:47 PM~20369227
> *Que pasa mi gente??? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

14 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: Loco 61, truelowrider, ENOUGH SAID, artisticdream63, -old skool-, 817LoLo, green ice, fortworthmex, FORTWORTHAZTEC

FULL HOUSE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WATS UP TRUELOWRIDER, DONT BE SHY HOMIE POST UP


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 10:50 PM~20369255
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (5 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 9 Members: Loco 61, truelowrider, ENOUGH SAID, artisticdream63, -old skool-, 817LoLo, green ice, fortworthmex, FORTWORTHAZTEC
> 
> ...



Sure Is....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Everyone Post Up Something!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 10:48 PM~20369241
> *QUE ONDA RUDY WASSSSSS HAAAPPPEEEENNNNING
> *


Whats up Prez.? Im trying to recover from yesterday. Had a Good Time!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 17 2011, 10:22 PM~20361792
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like I missed a good show


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 10:57 PM~20369322
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old skool-_@Apr 18 2011, 09:56 PM~20369311
> *Whats up Prez.? Im trying to recover from yesterday. Had a Good Time!!!
> *


I KNOW THATS RITE IM BURNT THAN A MOFO BUT IM READY TO DOIT AGAIN THIS SUNDAY FOR EASTER.....PUROS GOODTIMES


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Apr 18 2011, 10:55 PM~20369305-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good Show It Was...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 11:00 PM~20369350
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MIRA LOS!!! Todos badass!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Loco 61, -old skool-, Lil_Jesse, ENOUGH SAID, truelowrider, green ice


Havent Seen Lil Jesse On Here In A Min... YOU Going To THe Easter Picnic??


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 18 2011, 10:32 PM~20369031
> *right on... you and the true classics can kick it with us...
> cause at the end of the day we all from....
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 11:02 PM~20369368
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Klean Rides Homies.. Dont Know ABout THat Regal At The End Tho...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 18 2011, 10:04 PM~20369396
> *Klean Rides Homies.. Dont Know ABout THat Regal At The End Tho...
> *


SHIT THATS THE CLEANEST ONE IN THE LINE UP, BELONGS TO SOME RICH GUY


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 09:44 PM~20369186
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ENOUGH SAID, truelowrider, artisticdream63, green ice, Loco 61, FORTWORTHAZTEC, juangotti
> 
> ...


Whats up Joe :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

son of a biscuit! I step away for a second and its rollin deep in this mofo


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Apr 18 2011, 10:08 PM~20369425
> *Whats up Joe :biggrin:
> *


JUST CHILLIN HOMIE, SHOULD OF CAME BYTHE SHOW AND KICKED IT, EASTER THIS SUNDAY AT GATEWAY IF YOU WANNA SWING THRU


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2011, 10:09 PM~20369435
> *son of a biscuit! I step away for a second and its rollin deep in this mofo
> *


MOVING SOME PAGES WHILE EVERYONE IS SLEEPIN :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 11:06 PM~20369408
> *SHIT THATS THE CLEANEST ONE IN THE LINE UP, BELONGS TO SOME RICH GUY
> *



Everyone Else Has Spoks ANd Rollin Hard... While Im Just Cruisen Suprems..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 18 2011, 10:12 PM~20369457
> *
> *


WATS GOOD OSO YOU DOIN OK BIG DAWG


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Since I have any one in here :biggrin:









*NOT JUST A DAY... BUT A WEEKEND OF LOWRIDING!!!*</span>


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 18 2011, 10:13 PM~20369464
> *Everyone Else Has Spoks ANd Rollin Hard... While Im Just Cruisen Suprems..
> *


IS CAUSE YOU GOT A DIFFERENT CAR FOR EVERYDAY OF THE WEEK AND IT WAS THE REGALS DAY, I SEEN THAT BEST OF SHOW 61 YOU GOT HOMIE NOT TO MENTION THE RAG


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 18 2011, 10:15 PM~20369496
> *Since I have any one in here :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


NICE FLYERS HOMIE, THE LAST COUNT I GOT ON THE CRUISE WAS 76 CARS DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THAT IS RIGHT? LETS GET EVERYONES PARTICIPATION AND GET OVER 100 CARS THIS TIME...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 11:16 PM~20369509
> *IS CAUSE YOU GOT A DIFFERENT CAR FOR EVERYDAY OF THE WEEK AND IT WAS THE REGALS DAY, I SEEN THAT BEST OF SHOW 61 YOU GOT HOMIE NOT TO MENTION THE RAG
> *




Thanks HOmie... Aaight Homie... Ima Call It A Night...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, 88' Cutlass, green ice, Lil_Jesse

WATS UP USO


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 10:11 PM~20369451
> *JUST CHILLIN HOMIE, SHOULD OF CAME BYTHE SHOW AND KICKED IT, EASTER THIS SUNDAY AT GATEWAY IF YOU WANNA SWING THRU
> *


Yes sir I will be out there


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 18 2011, 10:20 PM~20369544
> *Thanks HOmie... Aaight Homie... Ima Call It A Night...
> *


GOODNITE HOMIE TALK TO YOU LATER LOCO


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 18 2011, 09:03 PM~20369379
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: Loco 61, -old skool-, Lil_Jesse, ENOUGH SAID, truelowrider, green ice
> Havent Seen Lil Jesse On Here In A Min...  YOU Going To THe Easter Picnic??
> *


What's up loco? yea ill be at the Easter picnic!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Apr 18 2011, 10:22 PM~20369570
> *Yes sir I will be out there
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE SEE YOU THERE


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 11:14 PM~20369478
> *WATS GOOD OSO YOU DOIN OK BIG DAWG
> *


YESSIR!!!! THANKS FOR ASKIN HOMIE!! LOOKS LIKE GOODTIMES IS DOING REAL GOOD!!!!!  :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Whats up homies showing some Legacy love


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Jesse_@Apr 18 2011, 10:23 PM~20369584
> *What's up loco? yea ill be at the Easter picnic!!
> *


YOU BRINGIN THE NEW TOY JESSE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ENOUGH SAID, theoso8, LENETOWNTX, Lil_Jesse, 88' Cutlass

WATS GOOD LENETOWN, WELCOME TOTHE FT WORTH TOPIC


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 18 2011, 10:24 PM~20369600
> *YESSIR!!!! THANKS FOR ASKIN HOMIE!!  LOOKS LIKE GOODTIMES IS DOING REAL GOOD!!!!!   :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WE TRYIN HOMIE, THANKS


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 11:26 PM~20369617
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ENOUGH SAID, theoso8, LENETOWNTX, Lil_Jesse, 88' Cutlass
> 
> ...



chillin...Thanks bro...I wanna bring my ride up there to some shows


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Apr 18 2011, 10:28 PM~20369643
> *chillin...Thanks bro...I wanna bring my ride up there to some shows
> *


BRING IT FOR THE CRUISE ON SAT MAY 28TH AND THEN TO THE PICNIC ON THE 29TH. THATS TWO EVENTS IN ONE TRIP, DONT GET NO BETTER THEN THAT


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 11:30 PM~20369660
> *BRING IT FOR THE CRUISE ON SAT MAY 28TH AND THEN TO THE PICNIC ON THE 29TH.  THATS TWO EVENTS IN ONE TRIP, DONT GET NO BETTER THEN THAT
> *


Hell yea bro sounds good thanks for the info bro


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Apr 18 2011, 10:32 PM~20369688
> *Hell yea bro sounds good thanks for the info bro
> *


NO PROBLEM HOPE TO SEE YOU HERE. NEED ANY MORE DETAILS HIT ME UP MY NUMBER IS IN MY SIGNATURE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ALRIGHT HOMIES IM OUT GET AT YALL MANANA


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX+Apr 18 2011, 11:30 PM~20369657-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 88' Cutlass (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 18 2011, 11:22 PM~20369564
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, 88' Cutlass, green ice, Lil_Jesse
> 
> ...


WHATS UP HOMIE


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: juangotti, C-LO9492
Thanks for the batts bro


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foros


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello Everyone! :h5:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Texas 61 Impala, green ice, rollin64, ENOUGH SAID, lolows


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 18 2011, 07:15 PM~20367796
> *We seen your ride at the bank today and homie that was with me was like  that shits fuckin clean.
> *


my wife works there...had to drop it off for a minute and take her car......I hate leaving it where I dont know if its safe...but she kept an eye on it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 18 2011, 09:32 PM~20369031
> *right on... you and the tru-classics can kick it with us...
> cause at the end of the day we all from....
> 
> ...


thats a tight plaque turtle


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Lunch time bump


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Having fun at D shop!





































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 19 2011, 11:07 AM~20372744
> *Having fun at D shop!
> 
> 
> ...



Damn I want to come by and play in the 61


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Daymb this tred been on fire!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Apr 18 2011, 11:24 PM~20369601
> *Whats up homies showing some Legacy love
> *


Sup HOmie... Good Seeing Legacy CC At THe ULC Meeting Last Friday...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 19 2011, 12:07 PM~20372744
> *Having fun at D shop!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

looking good any video


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 19 2011, 01:46 PM~20373486
> *Sup HOmie... Good Seeing Legacy CC At THe ULC Meeting Last Friday...
> *



Thanks homie after Easter us from Abilene are gonna make it out for a meeting :biggrin: and some shows.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@Apr 19 2011, 03:22 PM~20374143
> *Thanks homie after Easter us from Abilene are gonna make it out for a meeting  :biggrin:  and some shows.
> *


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=556321


:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 19 2011, 07:04 AM~20372013
> *thats a tight plaque turtle
> *


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Any body got a extra set of chrome dayton ko's ??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

DAMN MY MONTE CARLO LS GOT HAILED ON TODAY FUKED IT ALL UP.... :angry: WELL EASTER IS GUNNA BE THE LAST TIME U SEE IT THE WAY IT IS ....GOTTA FIX HER NOW


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Apr 19 2011, 08:48 PM~20376272
> *DAMN MY MONTE CARLO LS GOT HAILED ON TODAY FUKED IT ALL UP.... :angry:  WELL EASTER IS GUNNA BE THE LAST TIME U SEE IT THE WAY IT IS ....GOTTA FIX HER NOW
> *


That sucks bro!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Apr 19 2011, 08:48 PM~20376272
> *DAMN MY MONTE CARLO LS GOT HAILED ON TODAY FUKED IT ALL UP.... :angry:  WELL EASTER IS GUNNA BE THE LAST TIME U SEE IT THE WAY IT IS ....GOTTA FIX HER NOW
> *


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 19 2011, 08:04 PM~20376413
> *That sucks bro!!
> *


X88


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 19 2011, 09:04 PM~20376413
> *That sucks bro!!
> *


yea wanted to cry when i saw her all dented up


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

but she coming back even better :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ANYONE ELSE IN THE DFW WANNA ROLL TOGETHER GET AT ME, ITS A ALL INDOOR SHOW WITH MOVE IN ON SAT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ENOUGH SAID, artisticdream63, 817.TX., chrisdizzle, boricua87, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, fortworthmex

WATS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHAT'S UP HOMIES ! 817 TTT !!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 19 2011, 10:16 PM~20377048
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: ENOUGH SAID, artisticdream63, 817.TX., chrisdizzle, boricua87, TeXaS_ReGaL_85, fortworthmex
> 
> ...


chillin you


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

cool:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

So who's gonna have the coldest beer this weekend?? :0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 19 2011, 09:25 PM~20377147
> *chillin you
> *


BEEN WATCHIN THE MAVS SPANK THAT ASS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 19 2011, 12:07 PM~20372744
> *Having fun at D shop!
> 
> 
> ...


Why I got to get posted up. :biggrin:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

What up Forros?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2011, 10:48 PM~20378083
> *Why I got to get posted up. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BAD TIMES 79 (Dec 15, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Apr 19 2011, 08:48 PM~20376272
> *DAMN MY MONTE CARLO LS GOT HAILED ON TODAY FUKED IT ALL UP.... :angry:  WELL EASTER IS GUNNA BE THE LAST TIME U SEE IT THE WAY IT IS ....GOTTA FIX HER NOW
> *



Damn Sorry To Hear That Homie... I Jumped In My Wifes Honda ANd Hauled Ass North But THat $h!t Still Got Me So PUt Mats, And Jackets All Over It.... DIdnt Make On Dent.... Lucked Out On That ONe.. THere Was Some There Wur Some Bigger THe A Golf Balls... :0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 20 2011, 05:29 AM~20379361
> *Damn Sorry To Hear That Homie... I Jumped In My Wifes Honda ANd Hauled Ass North But THat $h!t Still Got Me So PUt Mats, And Jackets All Over It.... DIdnt Make On Dent.... Lucked Out On That ONe..  THere Was Some There Wur Some Bigger THe A Golf Balls... :0
> *



My buddy does paintless dent repair..I can get you his number


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GANGSTAFIED88LS_@Apr 19 2011, 06:48 PM~20376272
> *DAMN MY MONTE CARLO LS GOT HAILED ON TODAY FUKED IT ALL UP.... :angry:  WELL EASTER IS GUNNA BE THE LAST TIME U SEE IT THE WAY IT IS ....GOTTA FIX HER NOW
> *


Daymb!!!!! Sorry to hear that bro


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 19 2011, 11:48 PM~20378083
> *Why I got to get posted up. :biggrin:
> *



Gotta stay away from the paparazzi! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@Apr 20 2011, 11:00 AM~20380438
> *Gotta stay away from the paparazzi!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

lunch time drive by.....GT


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)

latin paradise family


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 20 2011, 08:21 PM~20384502
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


How much shipped to 76111


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

_* :biggrin: my homie SUPER62...*_


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 20 2011, 10:28 PM~20385577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


62's are my fav! Im thinking bout getting Imp running and seeing if I can trade for one in the same condition...
_____________________________________________________________________
http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/2335040082.html
Oso you put yo ride up for sale? :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> *if you want a tour of a gambling den of the era...go to Picoso's rest. on NW 18th and Menefee....a county commisioner of the era Roscoe Minton built this and was once a Moose Lodge...has hidden safes, tunnels to escape...owner is new so doesn't have history...just has building....word was Minton was on the payroll of gangsters and once owned the whole hilltop....the huge church has primary structure that was Minton's home then FW women's Club...another home torn down was by the new church building on the hilltop*


Some info I found out about Picoso's Restaurant.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 20 2011, 10:40 PM~20385681
> *62's are my fav! Im thinking bout getting Imp running and seeing if I can trade for one in the same condition...
> _____________________________________________________________________
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/2335040082.html
> ...


Seeing wassup bro...Dont have a garage at my crib down here. If it aint ggone in a couple weeks Imma bring it down here... Im ready to ride!!!! SLOW AND LOW!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 20 2011, 11:46 PM~20386239
> *Seeing wassup bro...Dont have a garage at my crib down here. If it aint ggone in a couple weeks Imma bring it down here... Im ready to ride!!!! SLOW AND LOW!!!!
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do Fort Worth?! :wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Im ready for this 3 day weekend!! :chuck:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Foros Im ready for my four day weekend


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2011, 12:22 PM~20388974
> *Sup Foros Im ready for my four day weekend
> *


  :biggrin: 
Sup Matt!! Long time no see!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

some iphone pics i took at the show!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Apr 21 2011, 10:31 AM~20389017
> *  :biggrin:
> Sup Matt!! Long time no see!
> *


Just been chillin bro... How you been homie???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2011, 01:49 PM~20389484
> *Just been chillin bro... How you been homie???
> *


SUP BRUDAH FROM ANUTHA MUTHA??


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 20 2011, 08:28 PM~20385577
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ass ride


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 21 2011, 12:21 PM~20389696
> *SUP BRUDAH FROM ANUTHA MUTHA??
> *


OSO!!!!!!!!!! HOW YOU BEEN MY BROTHA?????? Man its been hard out here on tha DOG!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 21 2011, 02:33 PM~20389770
> *OSO!!!!!!!!!!    HOW YOU BEEN MY BROTHA?????? Man its been hard out here on tha DOG!!
> *


I ALREADY KNOW HOMIE!!!! KEEP YOUR HEAD UP SHIT GONNA WORK OUT!!!! MY SHIT IS SLOOOOOOOWLY WORKIN ITSELF OUT... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 21 2011, 06:04 PM~20391269
> *TTT
> *


SUP HOMIE?? HOW YOU BEEN??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Welp its Easter weekend. Almost.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@Apr 21 2011, 03:30 PM~20391457
> *SUP HOMIE?? HOW YOU BEEN??
> *



Chillin with the family and getting ready for sunday whr u guys going to be at? 

snd me sum info on the 62...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT FOR PAGE 1946... 
THIS IS MY 1946 I HAD BACK IN 2005 OF COURSE I SOLD IT... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 21 2011, 09:25 PM~20392725
> *TTT FOR PAGE 1946...
> THIS IS MY 1946 I HAD BACK IN 2005 OF COURSE I SOLD IT... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


CLEAN


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Ordered some tires today, so I should be rollin D's tomorrow :x:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Gametime


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 21 2011, 06:46 PM~20392926
> *Gametime
> *


TIME FOR A GOODTIME.... :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Man O MAN!!!I cant wait to post pics of what im picking up next week on here another Fort Worth low low!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 21 2011, 06:30 PM~20392762
> *Ordered some tires today, so I should be rollin D's tomorrow :x:
> *


 :0


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 21 2011, 09:53 PM~20393004
> *TIME FOR A GOODTIME.... :biggrin:
> *



For sure! I am off Friday, Saturday, Sunday might go thru Trinity Park to check out the rides! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: Texas 61 Impala, djskillz214, FORTWORTHAZTEC, $Rollin Rich$ 82, chevythang, hoodcamino


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 21 2011, 08:53 PM~20393004
> *TIME FOR A GOODTIME.... :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir !


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 21 2011, 09:07 PM~20393139
> *Man O MAN!!!I cant wait to post pics of what im picking up next week on here another Fort Worth low low!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see homie


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

FUKKKKINNNNN MAVS............ :thumbsdown:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 21 2011, 07:45 PM~20392456
> *Welp its Easter weekend. Almost.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

TGIGF


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 22 2011, 06:17 AM~20395041
> *TGIGF
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 21 2011, 08:30 PM~20392762
> *Ordered some tires today, so I should be rollin D's tomorrow :x:
> *



deez nuts!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Good morning FT WORTH :biggrin: 


Hope everyone has a wonderful fulfilling Friday out and about


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 21 2011, 10:09 PM~20393160
> *For sure! I am off Friday, Saturday, Sunday might go thru Trinity Park to check out the rides!  :biggrin:
> *


Gateway park will have the rides


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Apr 21 2011, 10:07 PM~20393139
> *Man O MAN!!!I cant wait to post pics of what im picking up next week on here another Fort Worth low low!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 Cant Wait To See IT :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 21 2011, 09:30 PM~20392762
> *Ordered some tires today, so I should be rollin D's tomorrow :x:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 21 2011, 09:25 PM~20392725
> *TTT FOR PAGE 1946...
> THIS IS MY 1946 I HAD BACK IN 2005 OF COURSE I SOLD IT... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 21 2011, 01:09 PM~20389242
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those Are Some Badass Cell Phone PIcs.... Way Better Then My Camera...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

hey homies i will be bringing two sets of firestone whitewall tires to Gateway park this sunday, so hit me up if you need a set, $250 per set


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ill be bringing a spare wheel and one 3 wing knockoff tool remover for sale on easter.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 22 2011, 02:50 PM~20397407
> *Ill be bringing a spare wheel and one 3 wing knockoff tool remover for sale on easter.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Apr 22 2011, 03:25 PM~20397272
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Gateway Park??


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2011, 09:50 AM~20395575
> *Those Are Some Badass  Cell Phone PIcs.... Way Better Then My Camera...
> *


  nice ride alex!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

WHO SAID ALL COPS WERE BAD COPS??? LMAO


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 22 2011, 04:44 PM~20397662
> *WHO SAID ALL COPS WERE BAD COPS??? LMAO
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex+Apr 22 2011, 04:43 PM~20397652-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :sprint:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2011, 03:34 PM~20397875
> * THKs
> :sprint:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2011, 04:34 PM~20397875
> * THKs
> :sprint:
> *



can i ride with you alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 22 2011, 06:04 PM~20398046
> *can i ride with you alex
> *



COme By And We'll Roll...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2011, 05:18 PM~20398099
> *COme By And We'll Roll...
> *



No I want to be inside that ride!!


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 22 2011, 03:39 PM~20397634
> *Gateway Park??
> *


Yes gateway park


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I seen on the news it was going to rain all day sunday  CRAP!


HELLO DIZZLE :wave:


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

Dem ft worth ridez looking good! Keep it up homies :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foritos


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420: :shhh:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Morning peeps.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys I have a savage arms 22 clip load rifle with leapers 3-90-40 mil dot scope.

Letting it go for 80.00 cash..Im sure i paid close to 80.00 just for the scope.

Rifle is all black synthetic stock and will shoot as fast as you can pull the trigger.
Pics if needed.

Great for youth.

RIFLE IS SOLD PENDING FUNDS


Alex were you at??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Got my wheels on lastnight :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 23 2011, 03:33 PM~20403328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Well Played.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2011, 03:38 PM~20403348
> *Well Played.
> *


I got my son walkin around singin ON DEM THANGZ.... :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 23 2011, 02:33 PM~20403328
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOOKIN GOOD CHRIS..lIKE THE SHOT OF THE LITTLE ******


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 23 2011, 02:42 PM~20403362
> *I got my son walkin around singin ON DEM THANGZ.... :biggrin:
> *


Glad you got some real d's ..lot of dudes happy rolling eggrolls

Can we get a pic with the booty lifted??


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 23 2011, 03:42 PM~20403364
> *LOOKIN GOOD CHRIS..lIKE THE SHOT OF THE LITTLE ******
> *


You know thats his car :yes:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 23 2011, 03:44 PM~20403370
> *Glad you got some real d's  ..lot of dudes happy rolling eggrolls
> 
> Can we get a pic with the booty lifted??
> *


YOUR DAMN RIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2011, 02:45 PM~20403381
> *YOUR DAMN RIGHT :biggrin:
> *



Oh hey juan whats up.. Shit i figued you got some zeniths or somthing


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2011, 03:45 PM~20403381
> *YOUR DAMN RIGHT :biggrin:
> *


Atleast you cars got paint :dunno: Im in the primer mafia.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 23 2011, 02:48 PM~20403390
> *Atleast you cars got paint  :dunno: Im in the primer mafia.
> *



Atleast you can roll this easter. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Apr 23 2011, 03:48 PM~20403389-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not paint yet... But sooner then later


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 23 2011, 03:49 PM~20403394
> *Atleast you can roll this easter. :biggrin:
> *


Another low blow :angry:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2011, 02:50 PM~20403399
> *Mofo I am rollin some Jackie Changs
> Not paint yet... But sooner then later
> *



those are bruce lee's

for real though..I know your rides going to be sick when it comes out..I heard your doing full chrome undercarriage and a fuel injected swap ..Lucky!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 23 2011, 03:49 PM~20403394
> *Atleast you can roll this easter. :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: You wrong for dat dawg!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2011, 02:51 PM~20403402
> *Another low blow :angry:
> *



I still havnt got you back for you cock blockin on those wheels foo


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc+Apr 23 2011, 03:51 PM~20403405-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHA I didnt say nothin. LMAO PM SENT :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lets see how long it takes for chis to post a new avatar


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

NO PM RECEIVED!!..I HAVE ALL COCK BLOCKERS BLOCKED!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 23 2011, 03:57 PM~20403431
> *NO PM RECEIVED!!..I HAVE ALL COCK BLOCKERS BLOCKED!!
> *


THIS FOOL


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2011, 02:58 PM~20403436
> *THIS FOOL
> *



You know that was funny. Ill see you out tomorrow fool. Hey and no cockblockin on the stuff im bringing to sell..Its going to be like a mini swap meet


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 21 2011, 07:25 PM~20392725
> *TTT FOR PAGE 1946...
> THIS IS MY 1946 I HAD BACK IN 2005 OF COURSE I SOLD IT... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


is this the one from north side?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 23 2011, 04:01 PM~20403443
> *You know that was funny.  Ill see you out tomorrow fool.  Hey and no cockblockin on the stuff im bringing to sell..Its going to be like a mini swap meet
> *


MEH


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti, enrique banuelos, 817.TX. <<<<<<<<<WEAKSAUCE


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2011, 04:13 PM~20403736
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: juangotti, enrique banuelos, 817.TX. <<<<<<<<<WEAKSAUCE
> *


This GIRL!! :uh: Did yall go to the yard?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Apr 23 2011, 05:34 PM~20403828
> *This GIRL!!  :uh: Did yall go to the yard?
> *


BEEN THERE DONE THAT.  

I need to pick up the grille


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2011, 04:34 PM~20403832
> *BEEN THERE DONE THAT.
> 
> I need to pick up the grille
> *


 :angry: couldve came picked up that hood!


----------



## playamade (Nov 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 23 2011, 01:33 PM~20403328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice wagon all you need is to put a 93 front end on it


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Apr 23 2011, 06:01 PM~20403927
> *:angry: couldve came picked up that hood!
> *


could have came with us


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

yall get yalls rides inside the hail is comming


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 23 2011, 02:33 PM~20403328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that looks good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by playamade_@Apr 23 2011, 06:19 PM~20403981
> *nice wagon all you need is to put a 93 front end on it
> *


thanks homie


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 23 2011, 07:11 PM~20404485
> *thanks homie
> *


and put some hydros on it.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Apr 23 2011, 07:31 PM~20404263
> *that looks good homie :thumbsup:
> *


Any progress on you monte?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 23 2011, 08:12 PM~20404493
> *and put some hydros on it.
> *


Yall getting hail out there already?


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 23 2011, 07:13 PM~20404502
> *Any progress on you monte?
> *


i got a guy said he'll give me 3200 for it so im getting it ready for him. replace the radiator and header gaskets. i painted it black with a white top. once its sold, ill use that money to paint the blu monte and maybe bag it.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 1low78carlo_@Apr 23 2011, 07:23 PM~20404561
> *i got a guy said he'll give me 3200 for it so im getting it ready for him. replace the radiator and header gaskets. i painted it black with a white top. once its sold, ill use that money to paint the blu monte and maybe bag it.
> *



I think you should trade the monte for that wagon..!! :thumbsup: 

You need a monte chris..I do your install for you..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I hope it does not rain! So I can see all the low low's out in the streets!
:x:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala Today, 08:38 PM | | Post #38993 

Impala Baller

Posts: 1,082
Joined: Nov 2008
From: NORTH $IDE Fort Worth Texas
Car Club: Solo 




I hope it does not rain! So I can see all the low low's out in the streets!


--------------------

1961 IMPALA BUBBLE TOP X 5
1965 IMPALA SS RAG
1966 IMPALA RAG X 2 / Sold -New Owner "80 ELDOG "
1967 IMPALA SS RAG

MORE IMPALA RAGS TO COME!

1961-1969 IMPALA PARTS FOR SALE! PM FOR MORE INFO

WTB: 1961 IMPALA REAR SEAT SPEAKER GRILLS! PM PICS/

WTB: 1961 IMPALA RAG: CANT STOP WONT STOP UNTIL I HAVE MY 61 RAG IN MY GARAGE 




Thanks Benito!!!!!! It has been a hellava DAY!!!!!!!!!


Thanks for the deal on the Rags Bro THEY WILL BE OUT SOON!!!!!!! BOTH OF THEM!!!!! 

Ow & i got some real good plans for the Monte TOOO!!!!!


Yea im gona be side lines for another year or so but I WILL BE BACK!!!!!


HOPE TO SEE ALL YALL HOMIES OUT TOMARROW!!!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

So whos ready for tomarrow??????


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 23 2011, 10:01 PM~20405538
> *So whos ready for tomarrow??????
> *



Im ready to clean the dust off the car..I sure hope the weather cooperates


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 23 2011, 12:33 PM~20403328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: nice.... always liked wagons... :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 23 2011, 12:50 PM~20403399
> *Mofo I am rollin some Jackie Changs
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good one.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,Apr 23 2011, 01:43 PM~20403603
> *is this the one from north side?
> *


  yeeeeeup!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

and on them 72 Spoke D's


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats G shit


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 23 2011, 03:33 PM~20403328
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  See You At The Park Today Chris...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 23 2011, 01:19 PM~20402736
> *Hey guys I have a savage arms 22 clip load rifle with leapers 3-90-40 mil dot scope.
> 
> Letting it go for 80.00 cash..Im sure i paid close to 80.00 just for the scope.
> ...


Let Me Know.. :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 24 2011, 05:43 AM~20407074
> *Let Me Know.. :biggrin:
> *



its gone dude


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

_*HAVE A HAPPY AND SAFE EASTER FROM THE FORT-WORTH CREW.*_


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 23 2011, 10:47 PM~20405417
> *Texas 61 Impala  Today, 08:38 PM    |  | Post #38993
> 
> Impala Baller
> ...


Allready homie thats how we North Side Homies do it good deals all the time! Take your time on the 66 Rag so you can help me out on mine also I hope to have my 61 Rag top before the end of this year if not I will ask my homie if he will sell me his 58 Impala for $10,000 oh yeah homie lorenzo 58 IMPALA! Also I am selling all my rides due for me keeping my favorite year 1961 Impala, 1961 Bel Air Bubble top and a 1961 rag or the 1958 Impala either way I will be happy! So let me know if anyone wants to buy a project car also please bring some cash I am serious about selling my impala collection! :biggrin:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Have a good and safe Easter. Happy Easter Funky Town.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Any pics from the park today. I didnt get a chance to make it out.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT Bomb ass picnic


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 24 2011, 07:31 PM~20410520
> *TTT Bomb ass picnic
> *


Any pics homie!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Great Picnic big ups to all thbe riders that made it happen. GT had a GOODTIMES


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 24 2011, 06:48 PM~20410612
> *Any pics homie!
> *


should have came through


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 24 2011, 06:31 PM~20410519
> *Any pics from the park today. I didnt get a chance to make it out.
> *



u should have came through 2


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 24 2011, 08:21 PM~20410816
> *u  should have came through 2
> *


Any thing happen to the ride or every thing ok? I got the wagon parked under the tree in on the side of the house


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+Apr 24 2011, 07:41 AM~20407455-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea it was it was good seeing you out there Juanito


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

it sure was a great turn out :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 80 Eldog, project 79, ENOUGH SAID, FORTWORTHAZTEC
Sup HOMIES!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I it was a great easter sunday.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 24 2011, 07:09 PM~20411207
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: 80 Eldog, project 79, ENOUGH SAID, FORTWORTHAZTEC
> Sup HOMIES!!
> *


sup sir didnt see you at the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

It was good seeing everyone out at the park


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Apr 24 2011, 07:14 PM~20411255
> *sup sir didnt see you at the picnic  :biggrin:
> *


I was there bro i was in the very back Grillin :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Here comes the RAIN :angry:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I HATE HAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: 80 Eldog, chrisdizzle, ENOUGH SAID, FORTWORTHAZTEC
Everybody get there car put up in time?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog+Apr 24 2011, 09:08 PM~20411197-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEZIR


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

[7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Texas 61 Impala, artisticdream63, 817LoLo, Texas Massacre, juangotti, 80 Eldog, ENOUGH SAID


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WE HAD A GOODTIME TODAY AT THE PARK WT ALL THE HOMIES TODAY !


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Where are the pics homies! :drama:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle+Apr 24 2011, 07:41 PM~20411520-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Brotha


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Pics I took









User posted image
User posted image
User posted image
User posted image
User posted image
User posted image


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

GOOD DAY AT THE PARK!!


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Any pics of the picnic :cheesy:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 24 2011, 10:14 PM~20411846
> *GOOD DAY AT THE PARK!!
> *


x2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 24 2011, 10:31 PM~20412000
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Daniel AKA 817lolo sneaked this one in!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 24 2011, 10:29 PM~20411988
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that shit got high. :thumbsup:


----------



## squishy (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## EliseoArteaga7 (Apr 6, 2011)

Majestics Chillen And Grillen


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

*BAD ASS EASTER PICNIC!! Good seeing all the homies, car clubs and solo riders!  

Cant wait til next year!!! *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

nice pics...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

NICE PICS


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I dont know if this has been said yet but Id like to give huge props to Alex and the ULC crew for doing what they do. Your doing major things to unite and keep the lowrider movement/lifestyle going in a major positive way. Seeing what yall did yesterday really got me thinking that we dont have enough guys that go out there way to do stuff for the community.

Again thanks ULC for the great picnic .Looking foward to many others.

:thumbsup: :worship: :yes: :h5:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> Nice ride


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@Apr 25 2011, 06:29 AM~20413766
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good pics dre


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Im going to be selling a like new set of 2 wing sharkfin domed china k-offs ..In new condition. Let me know if you want them and there yours when I get my replacements.

Asking 80.00 Paid 30 each from art.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

An I fukn missed out!! Wats the next event??


----------



## kingkong1072 (Jun 3, 2010)

bad ass picnic yesterday it was good to meet alot of yall and cant wait till the next event :thumbsup:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kingkong1072_@Apr 25 2011, 11:13 AM~20414627
> *bad ass picnic yesterday it was good to meet alot of yall and cant wait till the next event :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 14 2011, 10:27 AM~20337284
> *Shoelaces post up one that was on c list. listed as a 63
> *


http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/2344857450.html

posted again today 1000.00 obo


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 25 2011, 09:12 AM~20413972
> *I dont know if this has been said yet but Id like to give huge props to Alex and the ULC crew for doing what they do.  Your doing major things to unite and keep the lowrider movement/lifestyle going in a major positive way.  Seeing what yall did yesterday really got me thinking that we dont have enough guys that go out there way to do stuff for the community.
> 
> Again thanks ULC for the great picnic .Looking foward to many others.
> ...



Thanks Dave But It Was Everyone That Made This Happen. Im Just A Spec Of Sand At The Beach.. It Wouldnt Of Been If It Wasnt For Our Love For Lowriding.

I Want To Thank Everyone That Was At Gateway Park Yesterday.. Didnt Take My Ride I Ran Out Of Time.. So I Just Stayed To KickIt With The Homies.. There Was Lots Of Badass Rides Out There... They Came From All Over... Thanks To All The Car Clubs And Solo Riders For Donating The Bikes , Eggs And Money For The Portapottys .. Good To See Alot Of Smiling Kids Having A Good Time.. Cant Wait For Next Year...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Anyone Have Some Spindles, Hubs For 61-64 Impala That I Can Barrow For A Week... Let Me Know IM Trying To Move My Project To My House Let Me Know As Soon As Possible... Thanks*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Apr 25 2011, 08:59 AM~20413921
> *
> 
> 
> ...




Damn That Sweet David... Now Gabby And Cristina Will Be Pushing Them Strollers Around... :cheesy:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

91 FLEETWOOD FOR SALE 
XXX,XXX MILES 
350 MOTOR (KNOCKING)
700R TRAN
COMPLETE 
BLUE ON BLUE 
TITLE IN HAND
LOCATED IN FT WORTH TX FIRST PERSON WITH $1200 TAKES IT
PMs PREFFERED


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2011, 02:44 PM~20416282
> *Anyone Have Some Spindles, Hubs For 61-64 Impala That I Can Barrow For A Week... Let Me Know IM Trying To Move My Project To My House Let Me Know As Soon As Possible... Thanks
> *



THE ONLY PERSON THAT COMES TO MIND IS SKIM..


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 25 2011, 08:04 AM~20413939
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lil turtle ready for crusing


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Yourfavoritema...u/6/IoVb6-s-wEA


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 25 2011, 09:46 AM~20414438
> *Im going to be selling a like new set of 2 wing sharkfin domed china k-offs ..In new condition.  Let me know if you want them and there yours when I get my replacements.
> 
> Asking 80.00    Paid 30 each from art.
> *



ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 25 2011, 05:34 PM~20416881
> *THE ONLY PERSON THAT COMES TO MIND  IS SKIM..
> *


Thanks Dave..


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DONUTS, FORTWORTHAZTEC
WHAT UP BRO


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Apr 25 2011, 05:39 PM~20418325
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: DONUTS, FORTWORTHAZTEC
> WHAT UP BRO
> *


chillin....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 25 2011, 08:58 PM~20418502
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good pic!.... :thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Apr 25 2011, 10:56 PM~20419700
> *That's a good pic!.... :thumbsup:
> *


thans bro  









BUMPER!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foros


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 26 2011, 05:19 AM~20421462
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a cute chick...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 26 2011, 04:19 AM~20421462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it boy!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 26 2011, 05:47 AM~20421513
> *Morning Foros
> *



Sup Mr matt..You and I are going to have to sit down one day and talk about life.
I know it was brief but it was good to see you on sunday.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## kingkong1072 (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 26 2011, 05:41 AM~20421626
> *Sup Mr matt..You and I are going to have to sit down one day and talk about life.
> I know it was brief but it was good to see you on sunday.
> *


Sup brotha it was good seein you to bro anytime i get whats left of the elco sat ill hit u up bro


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 26 2011, 08:12 AM~20422003
> *Sup brotha it was good seein you to bro anytime i get whats left of the elco sat ill hit u up bro
> *



for sure..Shit will work out..keep pushing foward


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 26 2011, 07:14 AM~20422012
> *for sure..Shit will work out..keep pushing foward
> *


It will bro Thanxs


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone HIttin Up THe SwapMeet This Weekend?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 26 2011, 09:00 AM~20422256
> *Anyone HIttin Up THe SwapMeet This Weekend?
> *



i was, was gonna get carandtruck shop to put a full trunk pan on the trailer for me, an they tell me some shit like they load the truck a month before, an that its loaded from another location. kinda pissed me off, but oh well thats how shit goes sometimes


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 26 2011, 09:00 AM~20422256
> *Anyone HIttin Up THe SwapMeet This Weekend?
> *


info


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 26 2011, 09:08 AM~20422298
> *info
> *



www.pateswapmeet.com


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 26 2011, 11:08 AM~20422615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 26 2011, 10:12 AM~20422643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a good shot of my brothers car :wow:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Apr 26 2011, 02:58 PM~20424016
> *Thats a good shot of my brothers car  :wow:
> *


Clean Ride!!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingkong1072_@Apr 26 2011, 08:36 AM~20421840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 26 2011, 11:08 AM~20422615
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: where you layin down to take that pic? What .kinda camera you using?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Apr 26 2011, 04:02 PM~20424453
> *:wow:  where you layin down to take that pic? What .kinda camera you using?
> *


lol Hell Naw!!! i just reached down with the camera and took it, too fat to be lying down!!! its a nikon d60. nothin special


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS_@Apr 26 2011, 03:02 PM~20424453
> *:wow:  where you layin down to take that pic? What .kinda camera you using?
> *



clean ride..He came up on that .


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Apr 26 2011, 10:07 AM~20422295
> *i was, was gonna get carandtruck shop to put a full trunk pan on the trailer for me, an they tell me some shit like they load the truck a month before, an that its loaded from another location. kinda pissed me off, but oh well thats how shit goes sometimes
> *


Hit Up Last Minute Customs.. They'll Be There Just Call Them Today So They Can Take It To The Meet.. Let Me Know ASAP


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 26 2011, 06:35 AM~20421836
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: she wrecked Busta's verse


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@Apr 26 2011, 06:42 PM~20425593
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: she wrecked Busta's verse
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Still looking for some dayton ko's guys.. :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 26 2011, 06:47 PM~20425652
> *Still looking for some dayton ko's guys.. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 26 2011, 08:00 AM~20422256
> *Anyone HIttin Up THe SwapMeet This Weekend?
> *


I will be there.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 26 2011, 04:23 PM~20425460
> *Hit Up Last Minute Customs.. They'll Be There Just Call Them Today So They Can Take It To The Meet.. Let Me Know ASAP
> *


I gave him Bruce's number.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 26 2011, 05:52 PM~20425706
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Im there dude


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 26 2011, 04:52 PM~20425706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yall knw where yall gonna be cruising through ill be down there that weekend i wanna see sum lowlows while iam there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Apr 26 2011, 06:52 PM~20425706-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Apr 26 2011, 06:45 PM~20426131
> *yall knw where yall gonna be cruising through ill be down there that weekend i wanna see sum lowlows while iam there
> *


It will start at the Fiesta on Seminary and end at the Sonic on Main, a map will be posted soon


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 26 2011, 06:03 PM~20425809
> *Im there dude
> *


Hell yea should be a GOOD turnout


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 26 2011, 10:12 AM~20422643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 26 2011, 05:52 PM~20425706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking forward to another big cruise.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 26 2011, 08:12 AM~20422643
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats little Turtle riding Shot Gun...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 26 2011, 06:52 PM~20425706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YEZIR!!! THIS IS IT! GOING TO BE A HELLUVA WEEKEND


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:420:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

For sale

perfect for booty kit or a spare wheel.

wheel , 155.80 tire , ko, adapter is unused .Ko is us 24kplated.

Price is 125.00 firm


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 26 2011, 10:00 AM~20422256
> *Anyone HIttin Up THe SwapMeet This Weekend?
> *



I was going to but


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 26 2011, 10:23 PM~20427649
> *I was going to but
> *



i HAVE TO WORK!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 26 2011, 04:52 PM~20425706
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 26 2011, 09:43 PM~20427867
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Bad ass trey


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

GM HOMIES... HERE IS TODAYS MOTIVATION...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 27 2011, 05:19 AM~20429852
> *
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 27 2011, 04:17 AM~20429850
> *Bad ass trey
> *


X2


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Morning Foros


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Loco 61











Good morning  uuuurbody , wishing everyone a great day and a wonderful lunch hour  :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

New schedule from the pad. :biggrin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 26 2011, 06:01 PM~20425776
> *I gave him Bruce's number.
> *



thanks again chris!


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 27 2011, 06:19 AM~20429852
> * GM HOMIES... HERE IS TODAYS MOTIVATION...
> 
> 
> ...


:fool2:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

5 like new 2 wing chrome ko's 100.00

clean clean clean!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@Apr 27 2011, 09:09 AM~20430343
> *Loco 61
> 
> 
> ...


Sup Homie..???


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FORITOS, GT PASSIN THRU ON LUNCH BREAK


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

Good turnouts at the shows.  :wow:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

TTT for pg 1958 here is a clean 58


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

some from six flags


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Badass Pics.... :wow:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

any pics of the set up in this one?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Apr 27 2011, 02:03 PM~20432551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This dude had this car for a long time..I remember way back in the day seing it for the first time at a show at traders village


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 27 2011, 02:12 PM~20432599
> *This dude had this car for a long time..I remember way back in the day seing it for the first time at a show at traders village
> *


if i remember correctly thats david, the top used to be white. did a hardlined setup for him like ten years ago. but never got to see it assembled after it got all chromed. some one told me it was in a magazine with that showed the setup but never saw it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Apr 27 2011, 03:03 PM~20432551
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Thats A Clean 61...


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Apr 27 2011, 03:03 PM~20432551
> *
> 
> 
> ...



From wat homie told me, he took them off but is going to put some in soon. Real cool vato says that they been out for a while but are coming back out. I like it how he has the lever thing in their so he can roll!  

Their is some nice 61 out their including yours Alex!

Thanx for the comments & sorry for flooding the topic. :biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

BADASS PICS VATO LOCO !!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

great pics


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice pics homie!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Apr 27 2011, 12:16 PM~20432618
> *if i remember correctly thats david, the top used to be white. did a hardlined setup for him like ten years ago. but never got to see it assembled after it got all chromed. some one told me it was in a magazine with that showed the setup but never saw it.
> *


Yes it was in LRM and at that time the set up was done by Eloy his shops name was Eloy Street Toys... this cat new his shit.. the only one i knew that down to bunny hop his shit in the middle of Main Street, he had a primed flat black 62SS.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chrisdizzle, juangotti

Whats poppin big dog?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@Apr 27 2011, 09:24 PM~20435199
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: chrisdizzle, juangotti
> 
> ...


chillen. Maxin relaxin


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Apr 27 2011, 12:03 PM~20432551
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 27 2011, 11:24 AM~20432285
> *Badass Pics.... :wow:
> *


X2...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 27 2011, 09:54 PM~20435514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle+Apr 27 2011, 07:36 PM~20434282-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

GM HOMIES... :0


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 27 2011, 07:57 PM~20434907
> *Yes it was in LRM and at that time the set up was done by Eloy his shops name was Eloy Street Toys... this cat new his shit.. the only one i knew that down to bunny hop his shit in the middle of Main Street, he had a primed flat black 62SS.
> *



I worked for him for a couple years, did most of the installs that came out of his shop. was there for the shop in arlington, an quit a while after we moved it to hemphill.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 27 2011, 06:57 PM~20434907
> *Yes it was in LRM and at that time the set up was done by Eloy his shops name was Eloy Street Toys... this cat new his shit.. the only one i knew that down to bunny hop his shit in the middle of Main Street, he had a primed flat black 62SS.
> *


Nick npazzin worked for Eloy for a long time. The bad thing about that is alot of the good stuff Nick did Eloy gets credit for but ALL the bad Eloy did Nick is kind over thought to have been apart of. Fuck Eloy. Nick is a good guy.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Apr 27 2011, 02:17 PM~20432976
> *From wat homie told me, he took them off but is going to put some in soon.  Real cool vato says that they been out for a while but are coming back out.  I like it how he has the lever thing in their so he can roll!
> 
> Their is some nice 61 out their including yours Alex!
> ...


That car has been around for a long time and is always nice to see! It came out in lowrider and steet custom. Then he took the hydo's off and put some Torque Thrust wheels on it. Now it is back as a lowrider. It has always been one of my faviorte Fort Worth cars!

Nick I guess we were posting about the same time.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Apr 28 2011, 07:01 AM~20438311
> *I worked for him for a couple years, did most of the installs that came out of his shop. was there for the shop in arlington, an quit a while after we moved it to hemphill.
> *



Hey Nick do you remember a white dude that used to hang around eloy Name Shane..Tall dude with curly hair.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@Apr 27 2011, 02:38 PM~20433066
> *BADASS PICS VATO LOCO !!!
> *


X 2 homie


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2011, 07:26 AM~20438592
> *
> *


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@Apr 28 2011, 07:20 AM~20438374
> *Hey Nick do you remember a white dude that used to hang around eloy Name Shane..Tall dude with curly hair.
> *


i remember a shane, don't remember the hair though.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Apr 28 2011, 07:03 AM~20438321
> *Nick npazzin worked for Eloy for a long time. The bad thing about that is alot of the good stuff Nick did Eloy gets credit for but ALL the bad Eloy did Nick is kind over thought to have been apart of. Fuck Eloy. Nick is a good guy.
> *


just wish i was smart enough to take pics of all the cars i did installs on, so i had a portfolio of my work. i never cut corners or rushed shit out the door i wouldn't roll my self. which always started arguments with eloy, but i guess thats why he has the reputation he has. 

whats goin on chris?


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Apr 27 2011, 12:25 PM~20431926
> *some from six flags
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 27 2011, 09:04 PM~20435640
> *
> *


what issue is this? year, month?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@Apr 28 2011, 02:59 PM~20440660
> *what issue is this? year, month?
> *


:dunno: Im sure turtle knows.


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES+Apr 28 2011, 10:28 AM~20438938-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thank you homies


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@Apr 27 2011, 09:54 PM~20435514
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i was looking at some pics, from previous shows and came across this one from latin fest in ft worth a while back. could it be the same? ill look for some other pics but dont think i do.




 :dunno:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Foros


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Apr 28 2011, 04:59 PM~20441462
> *i was looking at some pics, from previous shows and came across this one from latin fest in ft worth a while back. could it be the same? ill look for some other pics but dont think i do.
> 
> :dunno:
> *



Its The Same RIde...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2011, 06:18 PM~20441988
> *Its The Same RIde...
> *


x2


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

any1 knw that does gold need lil trim in gold


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, lolows, chevythang, juangotti

Wats up homies


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 28 2011, 05:37 PM~20442519
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, lolows, chevythang, juangotti
> ...


nada homie relaxing nw just checkin in to see wats funkytown up to wat abt you homie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

A LITTLE SUMTHIN I PUT TOGETHER!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

10 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: Loco 61, 8t4mc, chevythang, fortworthmex, rollin64, califas, ENOUGH SAID


:cheesy:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT !!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 28 2011, 07:47 PM~20442596
> *A LITTLE SUMTHIN I PUT TOGETHER!!
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Vid Germain... How Much Would You Charge Me To Do A Vid Of The 61? :biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> any1 knw that does gold need lil trim in gold
> The texas goldplater he's from majestic his name is thomas


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 28 2011, 08:00 PM~20442698
> *Sweet Vid Germain... How Much Would You Charge Me To Do A Vid Of The 61?  :biggrin:
> *


lmao shit i didnt see it on sunday if not you know i would of been all up on it!!!, next picnic bro ill get down on it


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 28 2011, 06:47 PM~20442596
> *A LITTLE SUMTHIN I PUT TOGETHER!!
> 
> 
> ...


hey Germain thanks for the jams, i really appreciate it, its alot of them i still havent gone through the whole thing.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 28 2011, 08:02 PM~20442716
> *lmao shit i didnt see it on sunday if not you know i would of been all up on it!!!, next picnic bro ill get down on it
> *



LOL It Wasnt There.. I Saw Your Vid So I Took A Little Stroll Just Got Back


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Apr 28 2011, 06:44 PM~20442578
> *nada homie relaxing nw just checkin in to see wats funkytown up to wat abt you homie
> *


Not much homie just got off the phone with the IMPALA SHOP, Brian is doing some work to my ride getting it ready for the cruise


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 28 2011, 06:02 PM~20442716
> *lmao shit i didnt see it on sunday if not you know i would of been all up on it!!!, next picnic bro ill get down on it
> *


good video and good jamz homie


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@Apr 28 2011, 09:14 PM~20443285
> *good video and good jamz homie
> *


orale thanks man, just trying to hype up a little the lowrider movement with my videos!!!


----------



## PUROCHEVYS (Aug 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kingkong1072_@Apr 26 2011, 06:36 AM~20421840
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good culo....lol.....


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

It's goin down this weekend! See you guys out there! :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@Apr 28 2011, 10:19 PM~20444521
> *
> 
> 
> ...



heck yea!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh Still looking for a set of dayton knock offs!! ..Im not looking for a deal..just some clean ko's


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 25 2011, 02:44 PM~20416282
> *Anyone Have Some Spindles, Hubs For 61-64 Impala That I Can Barrow For A Week... Let Me Know IM Trying To Move My Project To My House Let Me Know As Soon As Possible... Thanks
> *



Alex-

If you still need them, I have them. Let me know and I will bring them to the shop.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 28 2011, 07:47 PM~20442596
> *A LITTLE SUMTHIN I PUT TOGETHER!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning 817, TGIF


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, rollin64, Marko57

Wats good Andres


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 29 2011, 05:16 AM~20446175
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, rollin64, Marko57
> ...


 Staring my Friday with a bowl of "Lay it low Foros topic " for breakfast :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Whats up with you brother?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marko57_@Apr 29 2011, 06:24 AM~20446200
> *Staring my Friday with a bowl of "Lay it low  Foros topic "  for breakfast  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Whats up with you brother?
> *


Headed to Dallas for a training class for work. I will be in ur hood tonite


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@Apr 28 2011, 08:59 PM~20444305
> *orale thanks man, just trying to hype up a little the lowrider movement with my videos!!!
> *


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, rollin64, Marko57


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Lots of Impala parts at Pate this year*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Gm homies


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

> > 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> >
> > 3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, rollin64, Marko57


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 29 2011, 08:44 AM~20446435
> *Lots of Impala parts at Pate this year
> *


SON OF A BISH.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

2 Members: $Money Mike$, ENOUGH SAID

Wats good Money Mike


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by .:Vato Loco:._@Apr 28 2011, 02:59 PM~20441462
> *i was looking at some pics, from previous shows and came across this one from latin fest in ft worth a while back. could it be the same? ill look for some other pics but dont think i do.
> 
> :dunno:
> *


Yup thats the same ride.... David has it lookin good & Repin The Finest


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Dre


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 80 Eldog, ENOUGH SAID, FORTWORTHAZTEC
Sup Homies!!!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 29 2011, 11:42 AM~20447691
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 80 Eldog, ENOUGH SAID, FORTWORTHAZTEC
> Sup Homies!!!!!!!
> ...



WAT IT DEW


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*1961*


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 29 2011, 01:32 PM~20447952
> *1961
> *


 :0


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Apr 29 2011, 12:37 PM~20447675
> *Sup Dre
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

I got to tag this page.... 1962


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Apr 29 2011, 05:34 PM~20449743
> *I got to tag this page.... 1962
> *


co signed :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Apr 29 2011, 06:34 PM~20449743
> *I got to tag this page.... 1962
> *


Im gonna agree. TTT for my dream ride. :happysad:


----------



## 51 Bomb (Apr 12, 2011)

Any swap meet this weekend


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 29 2011, 05:38 PM~20449763
> *co signed :thumbsup:
> *


X2... :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 51 Bomb_@Apr 29 2011, 08:17 PM~20450658
> *Any swap meet this weekend
> *




I'll be there at 7:00 am


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 28 2011, 07:08 PM~20443237
> *Not much homie just got off the phone with the IMPALA SHOP, Brian is doing some work to my ride getting it ready for the cruise
> *


hell yea ur impala CLEAN!!!! and tha cruise in may???


----------



## 51 Bomb (Apr 12, 2011)

Good morning homies so where's the swap meet today


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 Bomb_@Apr 30 2011, 03:54 AM~20452866
> *Good morning homies so where's the swap meet today
> *


Goodmorning, its at Texas Motor Speedway going toward Denton from Ft Worth


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Apr 29 2011, 09:21 PM~20451105
> *hell yea ur impala CLEAN!!!! and tha cruise in may???
> *


Thanks homie, as for the cruise its on and poppin. Any info you might need feel free to call me, my # is in my signature


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@Apr 28 2011, 11:33 PM~20444692
> *Alex-
> 
> If you still need them, I have  them.  Let me know and I will bring them to the shop.
> *



Turtle Let Me Borrow Some... ONly Thing Yesterday When I Was Headed Back From Pates My Differential Pumpkin Fell Apart On Me On 377  So I Have TO Fix THat First Now :angry: Thanks THo Brian..


----------



## 51 Bomb (Apr 12, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 30 2011, 05:36 AM~20452902
> *Goodmorning, its at Texas Motor Speedway going toward Denton from Ft Worth
> *


Thanks homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 Bomb_@Apr 30 2011, 06:20 AM~20453001
> *Thanks homie
> *


Ur welcome homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, rollin64

Wats good homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

headed to the meet


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@Apr 30 2011, 05:59 AM~20452976
> *Turtle Let Me Borrow Some... ONly Thing Yesterday When I Was Headed Back From Pates My Differential Pumpkin Fell Apart On Me On 377   So I Have TO Fix THat First Now  :angry:  Thanks THo Brian..
> *



on the impala??


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 30 2011, 06:05 AM~20453092
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 
> 2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, rollin64
> ...


Just chillin homie  heading out to the swap meet


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 29 2011, 05:55 PM~20449852
> *Im gonna agree. TTT for my dream ride. :happysad:
> *


x1962


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 30 2011, 03:39 AM~20452905
> *Thanks homie, as for the cruise its on and poppin. Any info you might need feel free to call me, my # is in my signature
> *


orale homie i got ur number saved since i bought ur aarms off of you


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Apr 30 2011, 08:44 AM~20453387
> *orale homie i got ur number saved since i bought ur aarms off of you
> *


O ok, Ivan right? Didn't recognize ur screen name homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 29 2011, 08:44 AM~20446435
> *Lots of Impala parts at Pate this year
> *


:thumbsdown: False advertisement. I saw nothing much I needed.


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 30 2011, 11:00 AM~20454112
> *O ok, Ivan right? Didn't recognize ur screen name homie
> *


yea homie ivan


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2011, 12:32 PM~20454240
> *:thumbsdown: False advertisement. I saw nothing much I needed.
> *


That's because everyone else already bought em ! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Apr 30 2011, 03:25 PM~20454691
> *That's because everyone else already bought em ! :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


doh


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

No 61 Impala parts homies? First pate swap meet that I missed I heard there was not that much Impala parts for sale from different homies that went!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@Apr 30 2011, 06:22 PM~20455333
> *No 61 Impala parts homies? First pate swap meet that I missed I heard there was not that much Impala parts for sale from different homies that went!
> *


Nothing. I saw very little and the crowd was small. I even got good parking. :biggrin:


----------



## 51 Bomb (Apr 12, 2011)

anybody have tires for some 13 for sale


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 Bomb_@Apr 30 2011, 06:20 PM~20455553
> *anybody have tires for some 13 for sale
> *


hit up Adrian, his sceen name is green ice. he has some


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 51 Bomb_@Apr 30 2011, 07:20 PM~20455553
> *anybody have tires for some 13 for sale
> *


NTB


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GT PUTTING IN WORK GETTING READY FOR MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND CRUISE AND PICNIC


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LOOKIN GOOD BIG GEORGE.........GT UP


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 30 2011, 06:17 PM~20455830
> *GT PUTTING IN WORK GETTING READY FOR MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND CRUISE AND PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEA GT ON THE MOVE ! LOOKIN CHINGON BIG GEORGE !!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ANY GOOD FINDS AT THE SWAP MEET?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, -old skool-, artisticdream63
WATS GOOD GTIMERS


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 30 2011, 08:17 PM~20455830
> *GT PUTTING IN WORK GETTING READY FOR MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND CRUISE AND PICNIC
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good Big George!!! Looks bad ass Homie!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 30 2011, 06:30 PM~20455888
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, -old skool-, artisticdream63
> WATS GOOD GTIMERS
> *


WHATS UP GTIMER ! JUST CHILLIN


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

IN TRIBUTE TO PAGE 1963


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 30 2011, 06:42 PM~20455956
> *IN TRIBUTE TO PAGE 1963
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE !!! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin: *1964*


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

PAGE 1964


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2011, 09:09 PM~20456342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SO THAT IS YOURS JUAN, THATS HOW MINE LOOKED NOT TO LONG AGO


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2011, 05:30 PM~20455368
> *Nothing. I saw very little and the crowd was small. I even got good parking. :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Juan long time???? :biggrin:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 30 2011, 10:11 PM~20456355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic u got their...i mean nice CAR :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+Apr 30 2011, 10:12 PM~20456359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes sir. Hope the fam is well.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Morning Foros.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MORNING FORITOS


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2011, 09:09 PM~20456342
> *
> 
> 
> ...



500? cash


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

whats going down for for the 5th


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 1 2011, 10:32 AM~20458638
> *500? cash
> *


word?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2011, 10:09 PM~20456342
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what size is that white wall?? :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@Apr 30 2011, 08:11 PM~20456355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BADASS 64 !!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 1 2011, 11:00 AM~20459061
> *word?
> *



word what??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX.+May 1 2011, 12:17 PM~20459137-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

x1964 TTT


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

*DUB show pix*















































majestix
uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 1 2011, 12:48 PM~20459643
> *LMAO. post your 64
> Nothing.
> *


you dont want to see that rust bucket!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chrisdizzle, juangotti

Hows the cutty coming along homie? Almost done?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 1 2011, 06:52 PM~20460806
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: chrisdizzle, juangotti
> 
> ...


In process


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Osama bin Laden is dead; U.S. has body :0 


http://trentonian.com/articles/2011/05/01/...d1366999643.txt


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 1 2011, 09:50 PM~20461924
> *Osama bin Laden is dead; U.S. has body  :0
> http://trentonian.com/articles/2011/05/01/...d1366999643.txt
> *


so I heard :0


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG MIKE 64_@May 1 2011, 04:46 PM~20460346
> *DUB show pix
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Impala rides!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 1 2011, 09:50 PM~20461924
> *Osama bin Laden is dead; U.S. has body  :0
> http://trentonian.com/articles/2011/05/01/...d1366999643.txt
> *


Obama will address the nation.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 1 2011, 09:50 PM~20461924
> *Osama bin Laden is dead; U.S. has body  :0
> http://trentonian.com/articles/2011/05/01/...d1366999643.txt
> *


Bout time we got dat DOON ****!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Apr 30 2011, 10:09 PM~20456342
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice 64 Impala Big Dog


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GOOD MORNING 817 !!!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 2 2011, 06:51 AM~20465052
> *GOOD MORNING 817 !!!
> *


X2  
User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: rollin64, artisticdream63, Loco 61


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I PIcked Up Another Stroller For My Little Girl (RIGHT). The Otherone (Left) Was TO Nice And Didnt Have The Skirts So This Is The Next Build...The Guy Wanted $375 For It But He Hooked It Up.. [/b]:cheesy:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2011, 07:21 AM~20465174
> *I PIcked Up Another Stroller For My Little Girl (RIGHT). The Otherone (Left) Was TO Nice And Didnt Have The Skirts So This Is The Next Build...The Guy Wanted $375 For It But He Hooked It Up.. *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH PRESSURE YOU RUNNIN IN THOSE TIRE? NOT SAYIN ITS A PROBLEM JUST SOMETHIN TO LOOK INTO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 2 2011, 10:28 AM~20465544
> *HOW MUCH PRESSURE YOU RUNNIN IN THOSE TIRE? NOT SAYIN ITS A PROBLEM JUST SOMETHIN TO LOOK INTO
> *



I Know I Have Alot More Weight Back There Now.. Havent CHecked It But I Need To..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2011, 06:21 AM~20465174
> *I PIcked Up Another Stroller For My Little Girl (RIGHT). The Otherone (Left) Was TO Nice And Didnt Have The Skirts So This Is The Next Build...The Guy Wanted $375 For It But He Hooked It Up.. *:cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... nice come up.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2011, 09:39 AM~20466138
> *I Know I Have Alot More Weight Back There Now.. Havent CHecked It But I Need To..
> *


6 batts and a whammy tank, 75 in the front and 60 in the back


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 2 2011, 02:16 PM~20467332
> *6 batts and a whammy tank, 75 in the front and 60 in the back
> *


How Much PSI Do You Think I Should PUt On The Back Tires w/ Two Pistons , Two Comp. Pumps And 8 Batts?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2011, 01:23 PM~20467375
> *How Much PSI Do You Think I Should PUt On The Back Tires w/ Two Pistons , Two Comp. Pumps And 8 Batts?
> *



JUST OUT OF CURISOSITY, WHY WOULD THE TIRE PRESSURE AFFECT THE STRESS ON THE GEAR? IT IS A SINGLE SERIES CARRIER(ON WHEEL SPINS) RIGHT?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 2 2011, 01:55 PM~20467655
> *JUST OUT OF CURISOSITY, WHY WOULD THE TIRE PRESSURE AFFECT THE STRESS ON THE GEAR? IT IS A SINGLE SERIES CARRIER(ON WHEEL SPINS) RIGHT?
> *



Tire pressure has nothing to do with that failure.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 2 2011, 02:55 PM~20467655
> *JUST OUT OF CURISOSITY, WHY WOULD THE TIRE PRESSURE AFFECT THE STRESS ON THE GEAR? IT IS A SINGLE SERIES CARRIER(ON WHEEL SPINS) RIGHT?
> *



Dont Think It Would Just Wondering What Would Be A Good PSI To Put In The Rear For All That Weight.. I Dont Want To Max It Out Then Have A BLow Out..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 2 2011, 02:17 PM~20467797
> *Dont Think It Would Just Wondering What Would Be A Good PSI To Put In The Rear For All That Weight..  I Dont Want To Max It Out Then Have A BLow Out..
> *



35 to 40 psi


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61+May 2 2011, 12:23 PM~20467375-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the tire pressure has nothin to do with the rear end failure, in the pic the tire just looked low to me. and with the increase of tire prices i put in a good word


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 2 2011, 12:55 PM~20467655
> *JUST OUT OF CURISOSITY, WHY WOULD THE TIRE PRESSURE AFFECT THE STRESS ON THE GEAR? IT IS A SINGLE SERIES CARRIER(ON WHEEL SPINS) RIGHT?
> *


Nick, right?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 2 2011, 03:24 PM~20468301
> *Nick, right?
> *


RIGHT!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 2 2011, 02:52 PM~20468520
> *RIGHT!
> *


YOU READY FOR ANOTHER ROUND OF POOL?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew 817


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, 51 Bomb

WATS GOOD JESSE


----------



## 51 Bomb (Apr 12, 2011)

Whats up homie


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Texas 61 Impala, DONUTS, blanco, rollin64


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking about selling. Any offers are welcome.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 2 2011, 08:41 PM~20471509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


How about them mavs :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 3 2011, 05:41 AM~20473556
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ebay


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 3 2011, 07:38 AM~20473685
> *ebay
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 3 2011, 04:41 AM~20473556
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT!!!!! Thats a clean ride Mike good luck with the sell bro...


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 3 2011, 07:11 AM~20473949
> *WHAT!!!!! Thats a clean ride Mike good luck with the sell bro...
> *


X2


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@May 3 2011, 06:07 AM~20473614
> *How about them mavs :biggrin:
> *


Luck


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 51 Bomb+May 2 2011, 09:21 PM~20470566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 3 2011, 07:27 AM~20474015
> *Luck
> *


Yeah rite


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 2 2011, 05:01 PM~20468958
> *YOU READY FOR ANOTHER ROUND OF POOL?
> *


SURE, WHO'S THIS?

IM ASSUMING THAT I LOST LAST TIME? LOL


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Information on crime prevention fair: Please let's have good participationat at this event and the Police Dept. a strong showing of who we are and what were about..

Good Afternoon – The Central Division Health and Safety Fair is June 18, 2011 at Southtown Shopping Center at I35 and Berry from 11am-2pm. I appreciate those of you who have already confirmed your participation in the event. 

Eartha Pitre, M.A. - Crime Prevention Specialist

Fort Worth Police Department Central Division 

501 Jones St. Fort Worth , TX 76102


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@May 3 2011, 06:07 AM~20473614
> *How about them mavs :biggrin:
> *


Humm last I heard they won one game in a 7 game series... I guess for Mav fans that's a big deal..

It's only game one but you gotta give it to the Mav's, they beat the Lakers at there own game, inside. For once Dirk the jerk is posting up inside and palying where a big man should be, about time.. Still I'm not worried it's only game one ...and the Lakers have a history of loosing game one... Mav fans don't get to carried away you won one game but in Mav world I guess that's big deal.. You only get to brag when you bring home the ring... We got 16 of those bitches. Lakers fan don't even count Western Div titles or final appearances, only championships, any thing less then a title = first looser and we've been that a few times ourselves.. We lost more titles then the Mav's have appearances in the finals, LOL...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 3 2011, 09:52 AM~20474874
> *SURE, WHO'S THIS?
> 
> IM ASSUMING THAT I LOST LAST TIME? LOL
> *


AT THE V-DAY DANCE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 3 2011, 12:24 PM~20475084
> *Humm last I heard they won one game in a 7 game series... I guess for Mav fans that's a big deal..
> 
> It's only game one but you gotta give it to the Mav's, they beat the Lakers at there own game, inside. For once Dirk the jerk is posting up inside and palying where a big man should be, about time.. Still I'm not worried it's only game one ...and the Lakers have a history of loosing game one... Mav fans don't get to carried away you won one game but in Mav world I guess that's big deal.. You only get to brag when you bring home the ring... We got 16 of those bitches. Lakers fan don't even count Western Div titles or final appearances, only championships, any thing less then a title = first looser and we've been that a few times ourselves.. We lost more titles then the Mav's have appearances in the finals, LOL...
> *


 :420:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 3 2011, 10:49 AM~20474474
> *Sup BRo..
> 
> *


Tryin to come up and be like u homie!  :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 3 2011, 11:20 AM~20475053
> *Information on crime prevention fair: Please let's have good participationat at this event and the Police Dept. a strong showing of who we are and what were about..
> 
> Good Afternoon – The Central Division Health and Safety Fair is June 18, 2011 at Southtown Shopping Center at I35 and Berry from 11am-2pm. I appreciate those of you who have already confirmed your participation in the event.
> ...


ill be there John


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

whats up homies been a while..looking for some springs cut our stock for a cutlass pm me if u have some or now anybody thanks.. uffin:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 3 2011, 05:41 AM~20473556
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thats a clean ride homie keep it..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 3 2011, 11:33 AM~20475138
> *AT THE V-DAY DANCE
> *


ya, so who's this?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 3 2011, 12:55 PM~20476092
> *ya, so who's this?
> *











THE AVATAR GIVES IT AWAY :biggrin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 3 2011, 02:49 PM~20476452
> *
> 
> 
> ...



hmm, the middle guy right? lol "stayin anonymous" don't help my memory with a name, considering i was drinkin that night


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 3 2011, 10:20 AM~20475053
> *Information on crime prevention fair: Please let's have good participationat at this event and the Police Dept. a strong showing of who we are and what were about..
> 
> Good Afternoon – The Central Division Health and Safety Fair is June 18, 2011 at Southtown Shopping Center at I35 and Berry from 11am-2pm. I appreciate those of you who have already confirmed your participation in the event.
> ...


Mrs. Eartha is a nice lady she works at my sector! If i can help with any contact let me know I speak with her everyday!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 3 2011, 02:48 PM~20476832
> *hmm, the middle guy right? lol "stayin anonymous" don't help my memory with a name, considering i was drinkin that night
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 3 2011, 10:24 AM~20475084
> *Humm last I heard they won one game in a 7 game series... I guess for Mav fans that's a big deal..
> 
> It's only game one but you gotta give it to the Mav's, they beat the Lakers at there own game, inside. For once Dirk the jerk is posting up inside and palying where a big man should be, about time.. Still I'm not worried it's only game one ...and the Lakers have a history of loosing game one... Mav fans don't get to carried away you won one game but in Mav world I guess that's big deal.. You only get to brag when you bring home the ring... We got 16 of those bitches. Lakers fan don't even count Western Div titles or final appearances, only championships, any thing less then a title = first looser and we've been that a few times ourselves.. We lost more titles then the Mav's have appearances in the finals, LOL...
> *


All these Mav haters and Ranger haters can move back to where ever ya came from and cheer for your home team!!!! It dont matter if the mavs have 16 or zero rings! Us Texans are proud to live here and we back up the home team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAVS all day win or lose!!!! 16 rings???? that just means they can shove it up thier a$$ 16 times!  We can lose the next 4 but we will still let laker fans know who won the 1st game in LA!!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 3 2011, 03:58 PM~20476903
> *All these Mav haters and Ranger haters can move back to where ever ya came from and cheer for your home team!!!! It dont matter if the mavs have 16 or zero rings! Us Texans are proud to live here and we back up the home team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAVS all day win or lose!!!! 16 rings???? that just means they can shove it up thier a$$ 16 times!   We can lose the next 4 but we will still let laker fans know who won the 1st game in LA!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SergDog82_@May 3 2011, 02:32 PM~20475928
> *thats a clean ride homie keep it..
> *



Thanks bro. Im debating on buying another impala that is done or just putting it in my 64 ss.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE FUNK


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 3 2011, 01:58 PM~20476903
> *All these Mav haters and Ranger haters can move back to where ever ya came from and cheer for your home team!!!! It dont matter if the mavs have 16 or zero rings! Us Texans are proud to live here and we back up the home team!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! MAVS all day win or lose!!!! 16 rings???? that just means they can shove it up thier a$$ 16 times!   We can lose the next 4 but we will still let laker fans know who won the 1st game in LA!!!!
> *


Very well put!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: chrisdizzle, 80 Eldog

What up Matt?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Just figurin out all i need to get to get my ride back out homie how u been bro


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 3 2011, 07:11 PM~20479517
> *Just figurin out all i need to get to get my ride back out homie how u been bro
> *


A homie wht all do need


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 3 2011, 10:11 PM~20479517
> *Just figurin out all i need to get to get my ride back out homie how u been bro
> *


Busy with work, hope ya get everything figured out.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 3 2011, 10:11 PM~20479517
> *Just figurin out all i need to get to get my ride back out homie how u been bro
> *


 Its all good homie u will have two 66 Impala Rags that u can bust out with the top down!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anything going on this weekend?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone have a set of uncut springs? Or 20-22 cylinders?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 3 2011, 12:20 PM~20475053
> *Information on crime prevention fair: Please let's have good participationat at this event and the Police Dept. a strong showing of who we are and what were about..
> 
> Good Afternoon – The Central Division Health and Safety Fair is June 18, 2011 at Southtown Shopping Center at I35 and Berry from 11am-2pm. I appreciate those of you who have already confirmed your participation in the event.
> ...


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 3 2011, 08:28 PM~20479699
> *Its all good homie u will have two 66 Impala Rags that u can bust out with the top down!
> *


Yes Sir goin this weekend to get the complete front susp for the elco n off to the chromer.. The 66es will be out mid next year along with the elco bro gona take the Mc to Ceaser Sund or Mon to start the body work


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 3 2011, 08:25 PM~20479670
> *Busy with work, hope ya get everything figured out.
> *


I hear ya on the work part..... I just bout got everything totaled up on what i got get to put it in the streets


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do Fort Worth! Fixing to head out early to work and go check out this 67 coupe!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

If anybody has 3 wing knockoffs i have a brand new dayton style remover tool.

55.00


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 4 2011, 10:00 AM~20482638
> *What it do Fort Worth! Fixing to head out early to work and go check out this 67 coupe!
> *


no you aint quit lying foo :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 3 2011, 10:20 AM~20475053
> *Information on crime prevention fair: Please let's have good participationat at this event and the Police Dept. a strong showing of who we are and what were about..
> 
> Good Afternoon – The Central Division Health and Safety Fair is June 18, 2011 at Southtown Shopping Center at I35 and Berry from 11am-2pm. I appreciate those of you who have already confirmed your participation in the event.
> ...


Just a heads up Mrs.Eartha talked to me about this event, she only asking for NO MORE then 6 cars.I think its a cool idea she is a very nice lady. For the car show my lil brother and I threw at Seminary Food Store she gave me a lot of coloring books and stickers for the kids as well as letting mr borrow the Mcgruff the crime dog suit. I cant say enough good things about Mrs.Eartha shes a great person, and I hope 6 cars come through for her


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOODTIMES DOING A DRIVE BY, WAT IT DEW HOMIES

MAVS VS LAKERS GAME 2 TONIGHT


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 4 2011, 02:41 PM~20483854
> *no you aint quit lying foo  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



67 Impala coming soon to the streets of Fort Worth! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I was so happy test driving it that I will hussle to get it tagged and inspected!!!

Yea it drives! Original 327 300 horse power!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

I want to Thank God for this find! as most of you know I had to sell my 67 two years ago due to personal issues that arose at the time, but now I'm glad I will be cruising the streets on another 67! :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 4 2011, 04:28 PM~20484823
> *GOODTIMES DOING A DRIVE BY, WAT IT DEW HOMIES
> 
> MAVS VS LAKERS GAME 2 TONIGHT
> *


 :machinegun: ------MAVS


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 4 2011, 03:39 PM~20484890
> *I want to Thank God for this find!  as most of you know I had to sell my 67 two years ago due to personal issues that arose at the time, but now I'm glad I will be cruising the streets on another 67! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 4 2011, 05:39 PM~20484890
> *I want to Thank God for this find!  as most of you know I had to sell my 67 two years ago due to personal issues that arose at the time, but now I'm glad I will be cruising the streets on another 67! :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Keep that gay shit in Cali!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOODTIMES WILL BE GIVING AWARDS FOR 

BEST OF SHOW CAR
BEST OF SHOW TRUCK
MOST MEMBERS 

BEST OF SHOW WILL BE PRESENTED AT THE SONIC ON MAIN AT THE END OF THE CRUISE.

MOST MEMBERS WILL BE COUNTED AT THE FIESTA BEFORE WE LEAVE AND PRESENTED AT THE SONIC AS WELL SO BRING OUT THEM RIDES AND LETS ROLL.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 4 2011, 05:16 PM~20485104
> *       Keep that gay shit in Cali!!!
> *



*LOL...........Why you mad though??</span>*


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 4 2011, 04:39 PM~20484890
> *I want to Thank God for this find!  as most of you know I had to sell my 67 two years ago due to personal issues that arose at the time, but now I'm glad I will be cruising the streets on another 67! :thumbsup:
> *



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 4 2011, 05:40 PM~20485621
> *LOL...........Why you mad though??</span>
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you even typed in GAY purple! :biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DONUTS, -SUPER62-
:drama: :drama: :inout:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 4 2011, 06:49 PM~20485664
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  you even typed in GAY purple! :biggrin:
> 
> *


Gay?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 4 2011, 07:43 PM~20485636
> *pics or it didnt happen
> *



Soon! :biggrin: Forgot to take some while I was there picturing me rolling! Hahaha :biggrin: Need to see where I can get a trailer to pick it up on this Friday :dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 4 2011, 07:10 PM~20485419
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 4 2011, 08:09 PM~20485780
> *Soon! :biggrin: Forgot to take some while I was there picturing me rolling! Hahaha :biggrin:  Need to see where I can get a trailer to pick it up on this Friday :dunno:
> *



Good find homie make sure u come thru My Block to check it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 4 2011, 06:09 PM~20485774
> *Gay?
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 
damit  :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2011, 08:10 PM~20485784
> *
> *


Your shit gonna be out by then?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 4 2011, 08:28 PM~20485891
> *Your shit gonna be out by then?
> *


I dont think so. I dont have an ETA at the moment.

I dont want to hype it up bro. It aint gonna no rollin malo or anything.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2011, 07:34 PM~20485933
> *I dont think so. I dont have an ETA at the moment.
> 
> I dont want to hype it up bro. It aint gonna no rollin malo or anything.
> *



WATS GOOD JUAN GOTTI


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, -SUPER62-, artisticdream63, juangotti

WATS UP GTIMER


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 4 2011, 08:38 PM~20485958
> *WATS GOOD JUAN GOTTI
> *


NM bro. Just ralaxin chillen here. waiting for the game to start.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 4 2011, 07:53 PM~20486040
> *NM bro. Just ralaxin chillen here. waiting for the game to start.
> *



HELL YEA ME TOO, BE NICE IF WE COULD TAKE GAME TWO ALSO BUT I KNOW THE LAKERS GONNA COME OUT ON POINT THIS GAME SINCE THEIR BACKS ARE AGAINST THE WALL NOW


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 4 2011, 07:15 PM~20485808
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> damit   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:   :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: juangotti, 1low78carlo, 817.TX.

gonna be headed to yo pad...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 4 2011, 08:58 PM~20486071
> *HELL YEA ME TOO, BE NICE IF WE COULD TAKE GAME TWO ALSO BUT I KNOW THE LAKERS GONNA COME OUT ON POINT THIS GAME SINCE THEIR BACKS ARE AGAINST THE WALL NOW
> *


Im not a big mavs fan. its just something to watch. Go spurs.


:happysad:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 4 2011, 07:58 PM~20486071
> *HELL YEA ME TOO, BE NICE IF WE COULD TAKE GAME TWO ALSO BUT I KNOW THE LAKERS GONNA COME OUT ON POINT THIS GAME SINCE THEIR BACKS ARE AGAINST THE WALL NOW
> *


I hope so..... :angry:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 4 2011, 08:06 PM~20486120
> *I hope so..... :angry:
> *


O WE KNOW THEY WILL BUT STILL SHOULD BE A GOOD GAME


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 4 2011, 04:36 PM~20484874
> *67 Impala coming soon to the streets of Fort Worth! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I was so happy test driving it that I will hussle to get it tagged and inspected!!!
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 4 2011, 08:07 PM~20486125
> *O WE KNOW THEY WILL BUT STILL SHOULD BE A GOOD GAME
> *


yea, hopefully it will be a good game.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 4 2011, 08:36 PM~20486406
> *yea, hopefully it will be a good game.
> *


YOU BRINGING THAT BAD ASS DUECE OUT TO THE CRUISE JOSE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

quote=juangotti,May 4 2011, 07:04 PM~20486112]
Im not a big mavs fan. its just something to watch. Go spurs.
:happysad:
[/quote]
yes sir they got spurd :0


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

:biggrin: HOW BOUT THEM MAVS :biggrin:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 4 2011, 08:58 PM~20486071
> *HELL YEA ME TOO, BE NICE IF WE COULD TAKE GAME TWO ALSO BUT I KNOW THE LAKERS GONNA COME OUT ON POINT THIS GAME SINCE THEIR BACKS ARE AGAINST THE WALL NOW
> *


They backs are in the wall now!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 12:03 AM~20487622
> *:biggrin: HOW BOUT THEM MAVS :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Mavs take it.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 4 2011, 05:36 PM~20484874
> *67 Impala coming soon to the streets of Fort Worth! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> I was so happy test driving it that I will hussle to get it tagged and inspected!!!
> ...



Are you talking about the one from Saginaw that was on Craigslist?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foritos


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> Humm last I heard they won one game in a 7 game series... I guess for Mav fans that's a big deal..
> 
> It's only game one but you gotta give it to the Mav's, they beat the Lakers at there own game, inside. For once Dirk the jerk is posting up inside and palying where a big man should be, about time.. Still I'm not worried it's only game one ...and the Lakers have a history of loosing game one... Mav fans don't get to carried away you won one game but in Mav world I guess that's big deal..
> Well john we won two games know so we maid history you got to give it to them mavs don't hate !!! o well
> :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln+May 3 2011, 10:24 AM~20475084-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


" About a minute ago it was like an evening at the Apollo up in this motherfucker, now all of a sudden it's quiet as a church" Poolhall Junkies


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 5 2011, 06:56 AM~20488855
> *" About a minute ago it was like an evening at the Apollo up in this motherfucker, now all of a sudden it's quiet as a church" Poolhall Junkies
> *


   ....Fuck!!...down two games but not out, they need to start playing like the champ they are...The mavs are playing to damn good for them to be making so many mistakes...I still have faith though........................I swear if I see one more one legged fade away


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Sup FORT WORTH TEXAS!! Post yalls ride so we can all see THOSE clean ass cars REPRESENTING!!  

Mines in the shop!! In pieces! Not in the Streets!!  :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@May 5 2011, 09:36 AM~20489925
> *Sup FORT WORTH TEXAS!! Post yalls ride so we can all see THOSE clean ass cars REPRESENTING!!
> 
> Mines in the shop!! In pieces! Not in the Streets!!    :biggrin:
> *


But it will be out soon enough brotha :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 5 2011, 12:01 PM~20490095
> *But it will be out soon enough brotha :biggrin:
> *


No it wont. LMAO


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2011, 11:11 AM~20490152
> *No it wont. LMAO
> *


  











































winter 2015 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

MAVS ALL THE WAY.....FOOOLS.......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@May 5 2011, 11:36 AM~20489925
> *Sup FORT WORTH TEXAS!! Post yalls ride so we can all see THOSE clean ass cars REPRESENTING!!
> 
> Mines in the shop!! In pieces! Not in the Streets!!    :biggrin:
> *




:happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2011, 12:47 PM~20490363
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


How much shipped?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2011, 11:47 AM~20490363
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


That should get 2 plaques and a sticker!!!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2011, 10:47 AM~20490363
> *:happysad:
> 
> 
> ...


any rust :happysad:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 5 2011, 05:56 AM~20488855
> *" About a minute ago it was like an evening at the Apollo up in this motherfucker, now all of a sudden it's quiet as a church" Poolhall Junkies
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: great movie


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 5 2011, 06:04 AM~20488884
> *   ....Fuck!!...down two games but not out, they need to start playing like the champ they are...The mavs are playing to damn good for them to be making so many mistakes...I still have faith though........................I swear if I see one more one legged fade away
> *


thats one legged DIRK! lol!!!! Still got a lot of basketball to play!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: *green ice, Sigala*
SUP SUKKAS


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 5 2011, 03:17 PM~20491729
> *thats one legged DIRK! lol!!!! Still got a lot of basketball to play!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2011, 12:11 PM~20490152
> *No it wont. LMAO
> *


 :roflmao: 
me and you in the same boat dre!! mine will be out easter 2031 fuck it!!!! :happysad:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@May 5 2011, 10:36 AM~20489925
> *Sup FORT WORTH TEXAS!! Post yalls ride so we can all see THOSE clean ass cars REPRESENTING!!
> 
> Mines in the shop!! In pieces! Not in the Streets!!    :biggrin:
> *


BEFORE









AFTER


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 07:11 PM~20492821
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOODTIMES WILL BE GIVING AWARDS FOR 

BEST OF SHOW CAR
BEST OF SHOW TRUCK
ROLLIN DEEP AWARD 

BEST OF SHOW WILL BE PRESENTED AT THE SONIC ON MAIN AT THE END OF THE CRUISE.

ROLLIN DEEP WILL BE COUNTED AT THE FIESTA BEFORE WE LEAVE AND PRESENTED AT THE SONIC AS WELL SO BRING OUT THEM RIDES AND LETS ROLL.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/2351701847.html 

any one see this?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MISS MY OLD LINCOLN


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

THROW BACK PIC


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Macias, 817PETE
hey big homie happy late birthday!!!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

A THROWBACK FOR THE HOMIE TURTLE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

AND ONE FOR JOSE LUIS


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

BADASS PICS GTIMER !!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 5 2011, 07:40 PM~20493536
> *BADASS PICS GTIMER !!!
> *



THANKS BIG DAWG, JUST BROWSING THE PHOTOBUCKET


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 06:35 PM~20493490
> *AND ONE FOR JOSE LUIS
> 
> 
> ...


Klean ass set up ! I remember doin that setup !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 5 2011, 01:08 PM~20490526
> *How much shipped?
> *



NOT FOR SALE.... LOOK SOME WHERE ELSE :happysad:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 06:34 PM~20493482
> *A THROWBACK  FOR THE HOMIE TURTLE
> 
> 
> ...


My old all gold 72 spoke daytons ! Klean regal


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 07:11 PM~20492821
> *BEFORE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61

WAT IT DEW LOCO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 08:57 PM~20493675
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61
> 
> ...



Chillin Like Alwayz What You Been Up TO Brother?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 5 2011, 08:02 PM~20493717
> *Chillin Like Alwayz  What You Been Up TO Brother?
> *


NOT A WHOLE LOT, JUST CHILLIN. IF I GET YOU THE ROUTE FOR THE CRUISE CAN YOU PUT IT IN A MAP FORM?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ENOUGH SAID, blanco, Texas Massacre, 88' Cutlass, Loco 61

WATS GOOD BLANCO, POST UP THE UPDATES ON THE IMPALA I KNOW YOU GOT SOME


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 09:05 PM~20493728
> *NOT A WHOLE LOT, JUST CHILLIN.  IF I GET YOU THE ROUTE FOR THE CRUISE CAN YOU PUT IT IN A MAP FORM?
> *


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 08:09 PM~20493741
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: ENOUGH SAID, blanco, Texas Massacre, 88' Cutlass, Loco 61
> 
> ...


 :yes:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 5 2011, 08:14 PM~20493767
> *:yes:
> 
> 
> ...



HAHA WHY YOU HOLDIN BACK HOMIE, SHOW US THE GOOD PICS


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 5 2011, 07:52 PM~20493641
> *Klean ass set up ! I remember doin that setup !
> *


Yup...you and txgoldplater ...back when you weren't too cool to kick it with me....lol...made a couple lil changes but still looks pretty much the same.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 5 2011, 08:24 PM~20493845
> *Yup...you and txgoldplater ...back when you weren't too cool to kick it with me....lol...made a couple lil changes but still looks pretty much the same.
> *


 :0


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice pics Joe....bring back memories.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 5 2011, 08:25 PM~20493854
> *Nice pics Joe....bring back memories.
> *


HELL YEA IT DOES, DONT CRY LOKO


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: $Rollin Rich$ 82, jbrazy, SEISKUATRO,SS, artisticdream63, chrisdizzle, regal_swaga
:wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ENOUGH SAID, chrisdizzle, jbrazy, $Rollin Rich$ 82, SEISKUATRO,SS, artisticdream63

WAT IT DEW HOMIES


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 5 2011, 07:24 PM~20493845
> *Yup...you and txgoldplater ...back when you weren't too cool to kick it with me....lol...made a couple lil changes but still looks pretty much the same.
> *


Lol ! Whatever homie its u that ur too kool now that u have a booty kit on ur ride !


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up homies !


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 5 2011, 08:38 PM~20493944
> *Lol ! Whatever homie its u that ur too kool now that u have a booty kit on ur ride !
> *


POST SOME PICS WITH THE BOOTY KIT, I DONT HAVE ANY


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ENOUGH SAID, SEISKUATRO,SS, artisticdream63, C-LO9492, 214monte,chrisdizzle, USF '63

WATS UP JR, WAT IT DEW BOB HOW YOU HOMIES DOING


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: 214monte, ENOUGH SAID, SEISKUATRO,SS, artisticdream63, C-LO9492, chrisdizzle, USF '63

Rollin deep in this bitch tonight.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 5 2011, 06:06 PM~20492402
> *:roflmao:
> me and you in the same boat dre!! mine will be out easter 2031 fuck it!!!! :happysad:
> *


J/K FUCK 2031 IT SHOULD BE READY HERE IN A FEW MONTHS TO CRUISE THIS STREETS!!!! NOT A SHOW CAR


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 5 2011, 08:42 PM~20493969
> *8 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 7 Members: 214monte, ENOUGH SAID, SEISKUATRO,SS, artisticdream63, C-LO9492, chrisdizzle, USF '63
> 
> ...


YEA BUT EVERYBODY BEING SHY, THEY JUST STOP BY AND LOOK AND MOVE ON. LETS GET SOME PICS AND POSTS UP AND MOVE SOME PAGES IN THIS BITCH


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 5 2011, 08:43 PM~20493983
> *J/K FUCK 2031 IT SHOULD BE READY HERE IN A FEW MONTHS TO CRUISE THIS STREETS!!!! NOT A SHOW CAR
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING GOOD, IT COULD BE OUT IN JUST A FEW MONTHS IM SURE


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

whats up everyone


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@May 5 2011, 08:46 PM~20494009
> *whats up everyone
> *


BOB WAT U DOIN HOMIE


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 5 2011, 08:47 PM~20494012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CLEAN ASS 63, UNDER RATED IN MY OPINION :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 5 2011, 08:48 PM~20494022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


BAD ASS PICS HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 5 2011, 08:50 PM~20494031
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 NICE!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 09:45 PM~20493998
> *LOOKING GOOD, IT COULD BE OUT IN JUST A FEW MONTHS IM SURE
> *


i meant to say a few more years!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 5 2011, 08:58 PM~20494097
> *i meant to say a few more years!!
> *


YEA RIGHT HOMIE, DID YOU JUST GET IT PAINTED? HOWS THE INTERIOR? DOES IT HAVE A MOTOR AND RUN? GET IT TOGETHER HOMIE AND BE READY FOR THE CRUISE ON THE 28TH


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

BADASS PICS GERMIAN !!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 5 2011, 08:59 PM~20494111
> *BADASS PICS GERMIAN !!!
> *


X1963


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+May 5 2011, 09:59 PM~20494110-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks sir, wish i knew how to take better ones!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> my brother painted it last night in our backyard, rebuilt 327 and powerglid trans, no interior yet bro
> 
> 
> CAME OUT NICE HOMIE, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT OUT ON THE FUNKY TOWN STREETS. KEEP PUSHING HOMIE IT WILL HAPPEN SOONER THEN YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 09:49 PM~20494027
> *CLEAN ASS 63, UNDER RATED IN MY OPINION :biggrin:
> *


Def one of the top 10 rides in all of north tx.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ENOUGH SAID, $, fortworthmex, rollin64, chrisdizzle, artisticdream63

WATS UP BIG MONEY MIKE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 5 2011, 09:03 PM~20494139
> *Def one of the top 10 rides in all of north tx.
> *


FOR SURE! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 5 2011, 10:03 PM~20494139
> *Def one of the top 10 rides in all of north tx.
> *


X817 BEEN ONE OF MY FAVORITES SINCE I SAW IT FOR THE FIRST TIME


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> > my brother painted it last night in our backyard, rebuilt 327 and powerglid trans, no interior yet bro
> > CAME OUT NICE HOMIE, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT OUT ON THE FUNKY TOWN STREETS. KEEP PUSHING HOMIE IT WILL HAPPEN SOONER THEN YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 09:43 PM~20493985
> *YEA BUT EVERYBODY BEING SHY, THEY JUST STOP BY AND LOOK AND MOVE ON.  LETS GET SOME PICS AND POSTS UP AND MOVE SOME PAGES IN THIS BITCH
> *


what kinda bags you got in the front of your car? I put 13's on my wagon and i need more lift.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 5 2011, 09:07 PM~20494162
> *what kinda bags you got in the front of your car? I put 13's on my wagon and i need more lift.
> *


SLAM SPECIALTIES DOUBLE CONVALUTED


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 5 2011, 07:47 PM~20494012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


it's the same tangerine 63 the late 90's?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 10:04 PM~20494145
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: ENOUGH SAID, $, fortworthmex, rollin64, chrisdizzle, artisticdream63
> 
> ...



Not much jus working a lot. I have the mc for sale also. Ready to drop $$$$ into th impala.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,May 5 2011, 09:11 PM~20494198
> *it's the same tangerine 63 the late 90's?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 5 2011, 09:12 PM~20494206
> *Not much jus working a lot. I have the mc for sale also. Ready to drop $$$$ into th impala.
> *



HOW MUCH SHIPPED FROM JUSTIN


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks homies for the compliments and Germain ur 64 looks klean homie !


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 08:12 PM~20494207
> *:yes:
> *


good old days.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,May 5 2011, 09:15 PM~20494220
> *good old days.
> *


HELL YEA, POST SOME PICS OF YOUR BOWTIE HOMIE


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 10:13 PM~20494208
> *HOW MUCH SHIPPED FROM JUSTIN
> *


make offer


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 5 2011, 08:38 PM~20493944
> *Lol ! Whatever homie its u that ur too kool now that u have a booty kit on ur ride !
> *


Whatever foo, ever since you patterned out the roof of the biscayne you look the other way when you see me at the picnics.


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 08:17 PM~20494232
> *HELL YEA, POST SOME PICS OF YOUR BOWTIE HOMIE
> *


don't know how to post pics


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 5 2011, 09:18 PM~20494237
> *Whatever foo, ever since you patterned out the roof of the biscayne you look the other way when you see me at the picnics.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,May 5 2011, 09:18 PM~20494242
> *don't know how to post pics
> *


SEND THEM TO ME I WILL POST THEM FOR YOU, LETS GET THIS TOPIC FLOODED WITH ALL THESE CHEVYS AND GET EVERYONE MOTAVATED


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: chrisdizzle, $Money Mike$, ENOUGH SAID, 817PETE, 88' Cutlass, -SUPER62-

What year Impala you got Mike?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 5 2011, 09:30 PM~20494318
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: chrisdizzle, $Money Mike$, ENOUGH SAID, 817PETE, 88' Cutlass, -SUPER62-
> 
> ...



64 SUPER SUPER CLEAN


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 10:31 PM~20494332
> *64 SUPER SUPER CLEAN
> *


:0 So thats my your called MONEY MIKE........ :biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 08:40 PM~20493955
> *POST SOME PICS WITH THE BOOTY KIT, I DONT HAVE ANY
> *


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ENOUGH SAID, SEISKUATRO,SS, 88' Cutlass, 817PETE, -SUPER62-, $Money Mike$

WATS GOOD PETE HOW YOU DOING HOMIE, I GOT A THROW BACK OF THE RAG. I WILL POST IT IN A MIN


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 5 2011, 10:34 PM~20494358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dude im not big on booty kits ........But your ride looks sick with it :yes:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

HERE YOU GO PETE


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 5 2011, 09:37 PM~20494383
> *Dude im not big on booty kits ........But your ride looks sick with it :yes:
> *


Thanks homie....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 5 2011, 09:33 PM~20494354
> *:0 So thats my your called MONEY MIKE........ :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT I ALWAYS SAID, BIG ASS HOUSE, SHOW CAR AS A DAILY, AND A CLEAN 64.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

That's a old school pic :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 5 2011, 09:39 PM~20494404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SUPER CLEAN DUECE JOSE, ONLY RICH PEOPLE CAN AFFORD THOSE BOOTY KITS THOUGH


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 5 2011, 09:40 PM~20494417
> *That's a old school pic :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


HELL YEA IT IS, YOU TAKIN THE CADI OUT TO THE CRUISE AND THE PICNIC. YOU KNOW YOUR MORE THEN WELCOME TO COME AND CHILL AND GRILL WITH THE GT CREW


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 09:41 PM~20494430
> *SUPER CLEAN DUECE JOSE, ONLY RICH PEOPLE CAN AFFORD THOSE BOOTY KITS THOUGH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks, but I'm far from rich homie...I'm a couple dollars a year from being considered lower class...lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 5 2011, 09:44 PM~20494455
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Thanks, but I'm far from rich homie...I'm a couple dollars a year from being considered lower class...lol
> *


CANT LIE TO A LIER HOMIE, IT TAKES DEEP POCKETS TO BUILD A IMPALA


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, -SUPER62
JUST ME AND YOU HOMIE, GUESS ITS MIMIS TIME FOR THE REST


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 5 2011, 09:53 PM~20494521
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


ORALE, HOWS THE BOWTIE COMING ALONG HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ENOUGH SAID, 817PETE, chrisdizzle, rollin64, -SUPER62-

WATS GOOD HOMIE, POST UP SOME PICS OF THE 64


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, SEISKUATRO,SS, 817PETE, rollin64

PUROS IMPALA OWNERS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

THE SHIT I DO

FIRST TIME OFF THE FRAME









2ND TIME OFF THE FRAME


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, 88' Cutlass
WATS UP UCE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

RANDOM PICS


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

What up Joe T.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 5 2011, 10:34 PM~20494358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 5 2011, 09:47 PM~20494012
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 5 2011, 10:48 PM~20495239
> *:wave:
> *


whats up pete


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

here is mine


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater_@May 5 2011, 10:49 PM~20495250
> *here is mine
> *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TGIF!! 


Alot Of Nice Rides In Here....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Loco 61, rollin64, -SUPER62-


:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 5 2011, 10:30 PM~20494318
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: chrisdizzle, $Money Mike$, ENOUGH SAID, 817PETE, 88' Cutlass, -SUPER62-
> 
> ...


64SS


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 5 2011, 10:33 PM~20494354
> *:0 So thats my your called MONEY MIKE........ :biggrin:
> *



Lol ! U funny! That's the reason why I haven't put any $ into the impala :uh:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 5 2011, 08:34 PM~20494358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAM THAT BEL AIR LOOKS PRETTY GOOD WITH THAT BOOTY KIT !


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Texas 61 Impala, Marko57, artisticdream63, Texas Massacre, clupercio


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 5 2011, 10:39 PM~20494404
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Background is that mural in the NS stockyards?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 11:23 PM~20494751
> *RANDOM PICS
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Ranflas Where wuz this at?


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Goodmorning 817 !!! TGIF !!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 6 2011, 05:37 AM~20496084
> *Nice Background is that mural in the NS stockyards?
> *


I think it is in West Side at a BBQ place by Ridmar Mall.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 6 2011, 07:42 AM~20496095
> *I think it is in West Side at a BBQ place by Ridmar Mall.
> *


 Cool orale homie I talk to my homie about the chrome windshield piece he said he is going to get them together and bring them to my crib! I get a homie hook up for u chris! :h5:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:wow:  :around: :sprint:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 6 2011, 06:37 AM~20496084
> *Nice Background is that mural in the NS stockyards?
> *


Naw its a barbecue spot by ridgmar mall


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Some of my pics!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

I got 2 13in72 spoke gold nipple n spokes stamped daytons that were left on my elco when i got it back im sellin them make an offer they have brand new tires on them let me know thanks


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 5 2011, 10:15 PM~20494217
> *Thanks homies for the compliments and Germain ur 64 looks klean homie !
> *


Thanks sir that just means alot coming from a man of your caliber... Quoting juangotti


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 05:34 PM~20493482
> *A THROWBACK  FOR THE HOMIE TURTLE
> 
> 
> ...


Miss that bitch..... LOL UK


:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 5 2011, 05:35 PM~20493490
> *AND ONE FOR JOSE LUIS
> 
> 
> ...


Nice dumps.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 6 2011, 01:49 PM~20497782
> *Thanks sir that just means alot coming from a man of your caliber... Quoting juangotti
> *


when did I say that. LMAO


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 6 2011, 06:39 AM~20496090
> *Nice Ranflas Where wuz this at?
> *


Echo Lake a couple of yrs back


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice pics homies, keep this topic movin. Ft Worth on the move


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)

4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, npazzin, juangotti, USF '63

Wats good homies


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 6 2011, 02:14 PM~20497900
> *when did I say that. LMAO
> *


a few hundred pages back, you were typing to TexasImpala61, you member???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 6 2011, 03:34 PM~20498345
> *a few hundred pages back, you were typing to TexasImpala61, you member???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

since we are posting old pics here is my old car frm high school


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

my old caprice.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

BIG AUGIES ROADMASTER BACK IN THE DAYS.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

SUPER62 AND STILLTIPPIN65









STILLTIPPIN










SUM CLEAN RIDES THAT I HAD IN MY SHOP FOR A WHILE... :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Here is mine :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lets go MAVS!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

My rides back in the days!


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 6 2011, 03:05 PM~20498560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sixty7imp, 51 Bomb, artisticdream63, Loco 61


sup Alex! Thanks for going with me to pick up the ride!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Funky Town


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 6 2011, 07:13 PM~20500502
> *Wat it dew Funky Town
> *


 :420:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 6 2011, 07:13 PM~20500502
> *Wat it dew Funky Town
> *


SUP GOODTIMER, WATCHIN VS</span>!!!![/b][/i]</span>


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

[/quote]
my old ride


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Here's the new addition to Funky Town!























































:biggrin:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

*MAVS 3 LAKERS 0 *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, U.L.C. Texas, _*-SUPER62-*_

sup ready to roll tomorrow?


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 3 2011, 10:24 AM~20475084
> *Humm last I heard they won one game in a 7 game series... I guess for Mav fans that's a big deal..
> 
> It's only game one but you gotta give it to the Mav's, they beat the Lakers at there own game, inside. For once Dirk the jerk is posting up inside and palying where a big man should be, about time.. Still I'm not worried it's only game one ...and the Lakers have a history of loosing game one... Mav fans don't get to carried away you won one game but in Mav world I guess that's big deal.. You only get to brag when you bring home the ring... We got 16 of those bitches. Lakers fan don't even count Western Div titles or final appearances, only championships, any thing less then a title = first looser and we've been that a few times ourselves.. We lost more titles then the Mav's have appearances in the finals, LOL...
> *


DAM is it just me?????? Or do ya MAVS fans hear crickets from these " I live in TX but cheer for the lakers fans"!!!!!!   16 rings cant help you in this series! LOL!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 5 2011, 08:39 PM~20494404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


SICK!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just picked on up myself


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 6 2011, 01:56 PM~20498503
> *since we are posting old pics here is my old car frm high school
> 
> 
> ...


If that Skylark could talk


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 6 2011, 02:05 PM~20498560
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass pic on Exchange!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 3 2011, 09:24 AM~20475084
> *Humm last I heard they won one game in a 7 game series... I guess for Mav fans that's a big deal..
> 
> It's only game one but you gotta give it to the Mav's, they beat the Lakers at there own game, inside. For once Dirk the jerk is posting up inside and palying where a big man should be, about time.. Still I'm not worried it's only game one ...and the Lakers have a history of loosing game one... Mav fans don't get to carried away you won one game but in Mav world I guess that's big deal.. You only get to brag when you bring home the ring... We got 16 of those bitches. Lakers fan don't even count Western Div titles or final appearances, only championships, any thing less then a title = first looser and we've been that a few times ourselves.. We lost more titles then the Mav's have appearances in the finals, LOL...
> *


Hey 2 time defending Champs... we as loyal fans are happy with out the RINGS... MAVS are about 2 sweep the 2 time defending Champs!!!!

_*ur my boy blue!!!*_


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 6 2011, 09:28 PM~20500591
> *SUP GOODTIMER, WATCHIN VS</span>!!!!*[/i]</span>
> [/b]


HELL TO THE YEA, MAVS UP


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 6 2011, 11:30 PM~20500947
> *HELL TO THE YEA, MAVS UP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, -old skool-, BIG George!, FORTWORTHAZTEC

WATS UP HOMIES YALL STILL DOWN TO GO TO OKLAHOMA IN TWO WEEKS ON THE 22ND


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 6 2011, 11:43 PM~20501032
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, -old skool-, BIG George!, FORTWORTHAZTEC
> 
> ...


I aint skeered!!! Im DFW! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by old skool-_@May 6 2011, 10:48 PM~20501077
> *I aint skeered!!! Im DFW! :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKING ABOUT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 6 2011, 10:43 PM~20501032
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, -old skool-, FORTWORTHAZTEC
> WATS UP HOMIES YALL STILL DOWN TO GO TO OKLAHOMA IN TWO WEEKS ON THE 22ND
> *


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

3-0 MAVS!! Fucker the LAmeKERS!!  

Keep posting pics keep FOROS on top!! 


817 Fort Worth Texas from 20 south to 114 up north gotta REP that 817 to the fullest!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 6 2011, 09:17 PM~20500871
> *DAM is it just me?????? Or do ya MAVS fans hear crickets from these " I live in TX but cheer for the lakers fans"!!!!!!     16 rings cant help you in this series! LOL!
> *


 :shhh:   :bowrofl:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 6 2011, 10:56 PM~20500771
> *Here's the new addition to Funky Town!
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice Big Dog! Way to go Carlos another 67 Impala hitting the streets of North Side!


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, 94 SS, 817PETE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 6 2011, 10:56 PM~20500771
> *Here's the new addition to Funky Town!
> 
> 
> ...




Sexy....:naughty: 





































































































































I Mean The Car....


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 7 2011, 02:07 AM~20501750
> *Sexy....:naughty:
> I Mean The Car....
> *



Good one loco61! I bet carlos is going to hook it up homie thats for sure!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Since we're posting old pictures, here's an old pic,man I miss my ride.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

This is what 80 ELDOG is going to get with both 66 Rags Tommarow! Benny always gives good deals to the homies!










minus those china wheels I will slap those one of my 61 Bubbletops! I be waiting for you Matt Manana! :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

My bad homies! this is the pic


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 7 2011, 02:32 AM~20501829
> *This is what  80 ELDOG  is going to get with both 66 Rags Tommarow! Benny always gives good deals to the homies!
> 
> 
> ...



:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :banghead:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, juangotti 
:h5:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 7 2011, 02:19 AM~20501789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That is clean as hell. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+May 6 2011, 08:43 PM~20501032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always luved that ride... HOLLYWOOD RIDE.... :biggrin: 
NOW OWNED BY TOMMY LEE OF MOTLEY CRUE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 6 2011, 10:16 PM~20500868
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: FORTWORTHAZTEC, U.L.C. Texas, -SUPER62-
> 
> ...


You already know


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 6 2011, 10:17 PM~20500871
> *DAM is it just me?????? Or do ya MAVS fans hear crickets from these " I live in TX but cheer for the lakers fans"!!!!!!     16 rings cant help you in this series! LOL!
> *


FUCK!!!.....lol...I'd like to think that the lakers are capable of winning three in a row just like the Mavs did and that it aint over til its over but fuck they are in a really bad spot right now to say the least.....lol....Its been a good series so far, close games, but the mavs have shown they are hungry and have just been playing hard and hitting them clutch shots (Peja's bitch ass and the one legged german...lol)...Whatever happens happens, I'll still be a Lakers fan regardless of where I live.........


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 6 2011, 10:19 PM~20500889
> *SICK!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Just picked on up myself
> *


Thats badass....It will be coo to see more deuces rollin the Funk.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 6 2011, 10:56 PM~20500771
> *Here's the new addition to Funky Town!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Carlos. thats a nice ride


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 7 2011, 04:51 AM~20502136
> *FUCK!!!.....lol...I'd like to think that the lakers are capable of winning three in a row just like the Mavs did and that it aint over til its over but fuck they are in a really bad spot right now to say the least.....lol....Its been a good series so far, close games, but the mavs have shown they are hungry and have just been playing hard and hitting them clutch shots (Peja's bitch ass and the one legged german...lol)...Whatever happens happens, I'll still be a Lakers fan regardless of where I live.........
> *


ATLEAST ur giving the MAVS props... and not all this well Lakers have so many rings shit... and is it me or does Kobe always cry to the refs when he A misses a shot! or B when he make a mistake? just my 2 cents. but yes very good and close games... i think this goes to show NBA has nothing to do with calling games... :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 7 2011, 04:41 AM~20502118
> *You already know
> *


anyone else dwn to ride 2 nite... :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 7 2011, 01:19 AM~20501789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT WAS A NICE RIDE PETE, CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT 67 RAG YOU GOT ON THE STREETS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MORNING FORITOS, HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD CINCO DE MAYO WEEKEND


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT !!! 817 !!!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 7 2011, 05:51 AM~20502136
> *FUCK!!!.....lol...I'd like to think that the lakers are capable of winning three in a row just like the Mavs did and that it aint over til its over but fuck they are in a really bad spot right now to say the least.....lol....Its been a good series so far, close games, but the mavs have shown they are hungry and have just been playing hard and hitting them clutch shots (Peja's bitch ass and the one legged german...lol)...Whatever happens happens, I'll still be a Lakers fan regardless of where I live.........
> *


I will be honest and say if there is any team that can come from a 0-3 series its the Lakers. So until we win one more its not over yet! with that said. I hope we pull a sweep sunday!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 7 2011, 08:52 AM~20502661
> *I will be honest and say if there is any team that can come from a 0-3 series its the Lakers. So until we win one more its not over yet! with that said. I hope we pull a sweep sunday!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 7 2011, 09:01 AM~20502700
> *:uh:
> *


shut up!  just being honest as much as I hate the Lakers! I hate them as much as the Yankees  Stop by my mom and dads house tonight.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+May 7 2011, 12:54 AM~20501419-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Juan! :biggrin:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks homies. 
here pic of m








y 67


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> im going... 80eldog should be goin also... anyone else?>
> always luved that ride... HOLLYWOOD RIDE.... :biggrin:
> NOW OWNED BY TOMMY LEE OF MOTLEY CRUE
> 
> ...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 7 2011, 09:04 AM~20502717
> *shut up!   just being honest as much as I hate the Lakers! I hate them as much as the Yankees   Stop by my mom and dads house tonight.
> *


HOP ON A SPORTS FORUM FOOLIO :biggrin: 
SOUNDS LIKE A BUNCH OF CHEERLEADING TO ME


ill be through after meeting, make sure the beers cold! takin bets


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To all you haters, if by chance you beat the Lakers, guess what your still not or never have won a championship.. If you do win, all you done is win a semi-final game but I guess in Mav land, since the inception of the team you've never felt the exilleration of winning, oh I take that back you did choke in a championship series, you went 2 n 0, then choked four in a row... So no bragg'n till you win at least 1 ring... :biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 7 2011, 10:42 AM~20503132
> *To all you haters, if by chance you beat the Lakers, guess what your still not or never have won a championship.. If you do win, all you done is win a semi-final game but I guess in Mav land, since the inception of the team you've never felt the exilleration of winning, oh I take that back you did choke in a championship series, you went 2 n 0, then choked four in a row... So no bragg'n till you win at least 1 ring...  :biggrin:
> *


Keep living the past old timer! thats like me saying... yeah the cowboys sucked last year but atleast we have a few of rings! But then again I have to agree with what ur saying..... Since your a Laker fan and down 0-3 if I were you I would keep living them good old days too!
Yours Truly,
"HATER"


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 7 2011, 10:40 AM~20503125
> *HOP ON A SPORTS FORUM FOOLIO :biggrin:
> SOUNDS LIKE A BUNCH OF CHEERLEADING TO ME
> ill be through after meeting, make sure the beers cold! takin bets
> *


Beer will be cold brotha


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> > im going... 80eldog should be goin also... anyone else?>
> > always luved that ride... HOLLYWOOD RIDE.... :biggrin:
> > NOW OWNED BY TOMMY LEE OF MOTLEY CRUE
> >
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 7 2011, 10:06 AM~20503240
> *:drama:
> *


HEY Pete you notice Tommy Lee still has the TX INSPECTION AND PLATES ON THE WINDOW OF THE 68?


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:yes: yea still have the TEXAS stickers :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 7 2011, 12:13 PM~20503265
> *really JOHN???? WHOS THE HATER?
> HAVE A GOOD DAY... we dont NEED A RING ON SUNDAY IF THE MAVS WIN... MAVS WILL HAVE BEATEN AND SWEPT THE 2 TIME DEFENDING CHAMPS...  :biggrin:
> *


Guess that's ur consolation prize...


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

What's going on today. Think I'm gong to drag the cutlass or the wagon out today. Anythng going on?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 7 2011, 10:47 AM~20503364
> *Guess that's ur consolation prize...
> *


cry baby.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 7 2011, 11:03 AM~20503229
> *Beer will be cold brotha
> *


thought you had to work 2nite


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 6 2011, 10:56 PM~20500771
> *Here's the new addition to Funky Town!
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 7 2011, 12:19 AM~20501789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My boy Petes ride was One of the best low rider 68 impala in the dfw hands down ! BADASS LO LOW homie and I know the 67 RAG is gona be just as nice or better !


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 7 2011, 12:28 PM~20503074
> *thanks homies.
> here pic of my 67
> 
> ...


  One bad ride


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 7 2011, 12:19 AM~20501789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just beautiful! :cheesy:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:nicoderm: Thanks homies for the compliments, I'm working on the 67 frame off complete makeover(gotta brighten it up some, put some color into its life)  :boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 7 2011, 03:57 PM~20503792
> *:nicoderm: Thanks homies for the compliments, I'm working on the 67 frame off complete makeover(gotta brighten it up some, put some color into its life)    :boink:  :boink:  :boink:
> *


Do it big Pete


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 7 2011, 12:15 PM~20503444
> *thought you had to work 2nite
> *


I did it was a over time gig,,,so I was able to find some one to work it for me! I felt like hangin out and watching the fight


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

AFTERNOON DRIVE BY, STAY UP DFW


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@May 7 2011, 04:00 PM~20503967
> *
> *


GT DFW WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOODTIMES WILL BE GIVING AWARDS FOR 

BEST OF SHOW CAR
BEST OF SHOW TRUCK
ROLLING DEEP AWARD 

BEST OF SHOW WILL BE PRESENTED AT THE SONIC ON MAIN AT THE END OF THE CRUISE.

ROLLING DEEP AWARD WILL BE COUNTED AT THE FIESTA BEFORE WE LEAVE AND PRESENTED AT THE SONIC AS WELL SO BRING OUT THEM RIDES AND LETS ROLL.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 7 2011, 05:24 PM~20504064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Flyers are done. Ernest has them. PM ME. LMK how you wanna do this


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 7 2011, 01:19 AM~20501789
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Dammit man i didnt get the chance to see this car in person. Bad ass car Pete i cant wait to see the next one.
:thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+May 7 2011, 12:33 AM~20501830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was the cleanest 68 i had ever seen PETE GOT DOWN ON IT & CANT WAIT TO SEE THE 67 OUT :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

The Elco
























Davids 61


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 80 Eldog, TheTexasGoldPlater


Sup Homie


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Chris


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 7 2011, 07:33 PM~20504952
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (4 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 80 Eldog, TheTexasGoldPlater
> Sup Homie
> ...


What's up homie how u been homie hay u still have the wheels for sale


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 7 2011, 09:41 PM~20504981
> *Sup Chris
> *


What up big homie? I see you got a gang of new rides homie :0


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 7 2011, 09:45 PM~20505004
> *What up big homie? I see you got a gang of new rides homie :0
> *


He sure does! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Pacquiao vs Mosley here we go


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 7 2011, 07:36 PM~20505256
> *Pacquiao vs Mosley here we go
> *


any updates?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 7 2011, 10:50 PM~20505336
> *any updates?
> *



Unanimous decision.....Pacman won!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 7 2011, 09:50 PM~20505336
> *any updates?
> *


Boring ass fight, Mosley ran the whole fight. Got knocked down in 3rd and lost by decision


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE MOMS OUT THERE PUTTING UP WITH OUR EXPENSIVE AND TIME CONSUMING HOBBY. WE ARE BLESSED TO HAVE YALL IN OUR LIVES AND APPRICIATE EVERYHING YALL DO FOR OUR KIDS AND US. HAVE A GOOD DAY!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-+May 7 2011, 05:51 AM~20502136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Teach your grandpa how to take a loss.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 7 2011, 07:32 PM~20504942
> *The Elco
> 
> 
> ...


clean Homies


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@May 6 2011, 11:09 PM~20501494
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I have to say that the Mavs will be the next NBA CHAMPS! Puro Dallas Mavericks we deserve this! Be Ready for the after party Fort worth and Dallas Raza will be out and about! :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 8 2011, 08:20 AM~20506904
> *Teach your grandpa how to take a loss.
> *


LMAO...trust me thats not my gramps, my gramps knows how to congratulate....I'm a Laker fan win or lose BUT I'm also not a hater....bringing back the past is not gonna help them in the present....Thats why I just keep having faith and give credit where credit is due....As much as I hate to admit it the Mavs are playing on point....but it aint over til its over, I guess we will just have to see what happens today.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TheTexasGoldPlater+May 7 2011, 07:45 PM~20504998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 8 2011, 05:49 AM~20506814
> *HAPPY MOTHERS DAY TO ALL THE MOMS OUT THERE PUTTING UP WITH OUR EXPENSIVE AND TIME CONSUMING HOBBY. WE ARE BLESSED TO HAVE YALL IN OUR LIVES AND APPRICIATE EVERYHING YALL DO FOR OUR KIDS AND US. HAVE A GOOD DAY!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

*This is what we are looking to give at this car show as per the flyer. This year we will have more catagories and awards, this gonna be better then ever, so come out and support this event. The VFW provides support for our troops coming back home..

*

class's car's
1st place custom 
60
...70
80
90

2nd place Custom
60
70
80
90

1st place street
50
60
70
80
90

2nd place street
50
60
70
80
90

Bike; 
1st place custom
2nd place custom

1st place street
2nd place street

Paddle Car: 
1st place 
2nd place


best of show car custom
best of show car street
best of show bike custom
best of show bike street
best of show paddle car
most member's


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 8 2011, 12:50 PM~20507981
> *This is what we are looking to give at this car show as per the flyer. This year we will have more catagories and awards, this gonna be better then ever, so come out and support this event. The VFW provides support for our troops coming back home..
> 
> 
> ...


SEE YOU THERE JOHN


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: 80 Eldog, ENOUGH SAID, FORTWORTHAZTEC

Whats Up HOMIES!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 8 2011, 01:33 PM~20508197
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: 80 Eldog, ENOUGH SAID, FORTWORTHAZTEC
> 
> ...


WATS UP BIG DAWG


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone intersted in a handgun?  I'm selling a Bersa Thunder 380. Complete with case, cleaning kit, holster, extra grips and clip. I'll even throw in some hollow points and some targets :biggrin: .. Looking to get $300. Never been fired. :nicoderm:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Good time Rollin last night


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MAVS PUTTING ON A SHOOTING CLINIC


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I DONT THINK THE LAKERS ARE GONNA HAVE ENOUGH TIME OUTS AT THIS RATE


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 8 2011, 12:54 PM~20508305
> *Anyone intersted in a handgun?    I'm selling a Bersa Thunder 380. Complete with case, cleaning kit, extra grips and clip. I'll even throw in some hollow points and some targets.. Looking to get $300. Never been fired. :nicoderm:
> *


Good deal. I have one, great gun for a concealed.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 8 2011, 02:16 PM~20508392
> *Good deal. I have one, great gun for a concealed.
> *


yeah it is


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Man this is a good game. Mavs are on fire.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 8 2011, 09:27 AM~20507342
> *LMAO...trust me thats not my gramps, my gramps knows how to congratulate....I'm a Laker fan win or lose BUT I'm also not a hater....bringing back the past is not gonna help them in the present....Thats why I just keep having faith and give credit where credit is due....As much as I hate to admit it the Mavs are playing on point....but it aint over til its over, I guess we will just have to see what happens today.
> *


Spoken like a real sports fan. :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

YES SIR


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 8 2011, 01:54 PM~20508305
> *Anyone intersted in a handgun?    I'm selling a Bersa Thunder 380. Complete with case, cleaning kit, holster, extra grips and clip. I'll even throw in some hollow points and some targets  :biggrin: .. Looking to get $300. Never been fired. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

The Jet is on FIRE!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

does anybody know of anything going down on the 4th of july? its on a monday


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2011, 04:16 PM~20508691
> *does anybody know of anything going down on the 4th of july? its on a monday
> *


We going to Lagrave field and posting up.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

GO MAVS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Lakers look a little mad.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 8 2011, 03:38 PM~20508814
> *GO MAVS!!!!!!!!
> *


GREAT GAME!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MAVS SWEEP LAKERS IN STYLE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

_*MAVS WIN...*_


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 8 2011, 03:04 PM~20508955
> *MAVS SWEEP LAKERS IN STYLE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
nananana hey hey hey goodbye


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 8 2011, 09:27 AM~20507342
> *LMAO...trust me thats not my gramps, my gramps knows how to congratulate....I'm a Laker fan win or lose BUT I'm also not a hater....bringing back the past is not gonna help them in the present....Thats why I just keep having faith and give credit where credit is due....As much as I hate to admit it the Mavs are playing on point....but it aint over til its over, I guess we will just have to see what happens today.
> *


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2011, 02:04 PM~20508612
> *pm sent
> *


in other words.....
sale pending :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, SLICK62, $Money Mike$, artisticdream63

WATS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOODTIMES WILL BE GIVING AWARDS FOR 

BEST OF SHOW CAR
BEST OF SHOW TRUCK
ROLLIN DEEP AWARD 

BEST OF SHOW WILL BE PRESENTED AT THE SONIC ON MAIN AT THE END OF THE CRUISE.

ROLLIN DEEP AWARD WILL BE COUNTED AT THE FIESTA BEFORE WE LEAVE AND PRESENTED AT THE SONIC AS WELL SO BRING OUT THEM RIDES AND LETS ROLL.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ROLL CALL WHOS ALL GOING?

IM THERE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

We would like to invite everybody to our 7th annual show calling all car clubs & solo riders to come & join us for what we hope to make it bigger & better then ever we'll be posting more info & flyer soonMAY 22ND AT THE OKLAHOMA STATE FAIR (COX PAVILION)http:
[img]http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1104/7th_front%20(1).jpg


















HERE IS THE INFO FOR THE OK CITY SHOW ON THE 22ND, ANYONE ELSE WANNA ROLL.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 8 2011, 03:16 PM~20508691
> *does anybody know of anything going down on the 4th of july? its on a monday
> *


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 8 2011, 03:04 PM~20508612-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Members: Texas 61 Impala, FORTWORTHAZTEC, .:Vato Loco:., ENOUGH SAID


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

5 Members: Texas 61 Impala, 80 Eldog, -SUPER62-, ENOUGH SAID, FORTWORTHAZTEC


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup homies just got done doin some of the body work on the 79 mc im tired... Mavs swept that shit....... Sup Funky Town


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 8 2011, 04:04 PM~20508958
> *MAVS WIN...
> *


I sure am glad that I had a soccer game today and didn't stay home to watch my lakers get embarassed like they did....you win some and you lose some and this series they got outplayed and out classed by the mavs...nothin to do now but kick back and hope for a good rest of the playoffs....without my lakers.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 8 2011, 05:37 PM~20509397
> *in other words.....
> sale pending :biggrin:
> *


in other words SOLD


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 8 2011, 09:19 PM~20510401
> *Sup homies just got done doin some of the body work on the 79 mc im tired... Mavs swept that shit....... Sup Funky Town
> *


Wow u work fast homie! The 79 Monte will hit the streets in no time!  Good to see that it went into some good hands and not stuck in my back yard!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 8 2011, 07:33 PM~20510528
> *Wow u work fast homie! The  79 Monte will hit the streets in no time!   Good to see that it went into some good hands and not stuck in my back yard!
> *


 :biggrin: Just wait till i bust the verts out Bennie


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 8 2011, 09:40 PM~20510596
> *:biggrin:  Just wait till i bust the verts out Bennie
> *


I just cant wait to see huero hitting the streets with the top down say bro u will look like me with a tan from the sun hitting u with the rag top down! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, juangotti, 80 Eldog


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 8 2011, 07:44 PM~20510640
> *I just cant wait to see huero hitting the streets with the top down say bro u will look like me with a tan from the sun hitting u with the rag top down! :biggrin:
> *


Ha ha i know right but fuck it dog FINEST C.C. WILL BE PUTTIN IT DOWN IN THE FUNKY TOWN STREETS!!! BUILT NOT BOUGHT HOMIE


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 8 2011, 09:47 PM~20510681
> *Ha ha i know right but fuck it dog FINEST C.C. WILL BE PUTTIN IT DOWN IN THE FUNKY TOWN STREETS!!! BUILT NOT BOUGHT HOMIE
> *



Its all good homie just remember that Benny always gives good deals to the homies que no!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 8 2011, 07:50 PM~20510707
> *Its all good homie just remember that Benny always gives good deals to the homies que no!
> *


You hooked me up like a tow teuck big dog me n you go way back bro & you allways a down homie in my book. ...... Shit hold the others i might come swoop them up... Fuck it peeps im on a mishion i found my pride n joy stripped to nuthin fuck it im comin bak x~4=gona cover the streets


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave: sup homies


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 8 2011, 08:02 PM~20510788
> *:wave: sup homies
> *


Sup Pete pm me yo number i got somethin i need you to do homie thanks Matt


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 8 2011, 08:19 PM~20510401
> *Sup homies just got done doin some of the body work on the 79 mc im tired... Mavs swept that shit....... Sup Funky Town
> *


good to see another mc comin soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FUNKY TOWN


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

OSO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOODTIMES CRUISING THRU, TTT FOR THE 817


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61

WAT IT DEW ALEX, YOU GET THE ACE FIXED YET?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LOTS OF IMPALAS BUSTIN OUT IN THE FUNK, POST UP SOME PICS HOMIES


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

HERES MINE, NOT NEAR AS NICE OF SOME OTHERS BUT ITS MINE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MY BOY RAMONDS TREY


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Ill post the pics of my 66 rags this week one on the back burner the other well yall tell me


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 8 2011, 10:48 PM~20511595
> *Ill post the pics of my 66 rags this week one on the back burner the other well yall tell me
> *


 :0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ENOUGH SAID, juangotti, 80 Eldog, califas, chevythang, squishy


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 8 2011, 11:28 PM~20511476
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61
> 
> ...



Not Yet Been Busy Working And Doing My Little Girls Stroller.. 

Good NIght Peeps Got Another Long Day Tomorrow... :420:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 8 2011, 10:34 PM~20511515
> *HERES MINE, NICER THEN 99% OF WHATS OUT THERE.
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 9 2011, 12:57 AM~20512223
> *:thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BIG HOMIE


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 9 2011, 12:57 AM~20512223
> *:thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, TheTexasGoldPlater


WATS GOOD THOMAS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: juangotti, 80 Eldog, BIG George!, C-LO9492
Sup Matt


Yo George that black is looking clean!


Carlos I need another Battery. LMK when and where we can meet up.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ISNT THERE A PICNIC ON OKLAHOMA ON FATHERS DAY JUNE 19TH HOSTED BY INDIVIDUALS? ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2011, 07:26 AM~20513081
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: juangotti, 80 Eldog, BIG George!, C-LO9492
> Sup Matt
> ...


Sup Juanito


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 9 2011, 09:58 AM~20513263
> *Sup Juanito
> *


Chillen like a villain. :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP TO KEEP THIS TOPIC ON PAGE 1


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*1987*


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Guess I need to get movin on the wagon


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 9 2011, 10:52 AM~20514008
> *Guess I need to get movin on the wagon
> *


Hell yea get it goin so we can have more bowties in the streets of the 817


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

1428 Merrifield Rd Dallas,Tx 75211
ROYAL CLASSICS C.C. 30th ANNIVERSARY PICNIC


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Joe Sup Pete


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 9 2011, 03:04 PM~20515478
> *Sup Joe Sup Pete
> *


WATS GOOD BIG DAWG


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 9 2011, 11:06 AM~20514432
> *Hell yea get it goin so we can have more bowties in the streets of the 817
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:here's my bucket!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 9 2011, 03:42 PM~20515724
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:here's my bucket!
> 
> 
> ...


NICE DUECE HOMIE


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 9 2011, 02:43 PM~20515731
> *NICE DUECE HOMIE
> *


Thx..ur impala is nice too bro I saw it at the impala shop a couple of weeks ago!!! looking good


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 9 2011, 03:42 PM~20515724
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:here's my bucket!
> 
> 
> ...


looks solid!!!!!! :thumbsup: 
wish my car looked that straight when i got it


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 9 2011, 03:46 PM~20515749
> *Thx..ur impala is nice too bro I saw it at the impala shop a couple of weeks ago!!! looking good
> *


THANKS HOMIE, HOPE TO HAVE IT READY FOR THE ULC SHOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

When cruzin saterday. I put car in 3wheel as we past a group of people in stock yards. Heard the pump motor spun free as it went up. Thought we busted key on motor. So after we got past every one I droped car back down then tapped switch to lift rear. Heard motor free spin. So we pull over. There's oil coming out the trunk lid out both sides and leaking down bumper. But luck it was just this


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 9 2011, 02:49 PM~20515769
> *looks solid!!!!!!    :thumbsup:
> wish my car looked that straight when i got it
> *


thanks Nick! hows that frame coming along you got from my lil bro!!!! yeah I got real lucky with my 62, I took my time and didnt rush into anything, and it paid off!   my lil bro had to talk me out of a few other ones I was looking at  The duece is real soild ... Ur 64 looked pretty soild, you got a good deal on that one!!!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 9 2011, 02:54 PM~20515800
> *THANKS HOMIE, HOPE TO HAVE IT READY FOR THE ULC SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> *


Its in good hands!!!!  The Impala Shop did my floors on my 63 ( before he got the shop)!! Great work I could ask for better service!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Here's my bowties











Here's the other gm


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 9 2011, 04:42 PM~20515724
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:here's my bucket!
> 
> 
> ...


I want that bucket. :happysad: Man I want me a duece. gues Ill just hold onto my 64 untill I find my duece :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 9 2011, 04:57 PM~20515822
> *When cruzin saterday. I put car in 3wheel as we past a group of people in stock yards. Heard the pump motor spun free as it went up. Thought we busted key on motor. So after we got past every one I droped car back down then tapped switch to lift rear. Heard motor free spin. So we pull over. There's oil coming out the trunk lid out both sides and leaking down bumper. But luck it was just this
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh Hydraulic problems. I cant wait


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2011, 03:06 PM~20515867
> *I want that bucket. :happysad:  Man I want me a duece. gues Ill just hold onto my 64 untill I find my duece :biggrin:
> *


   in time bro I am sure u will find one


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 9 2011, 05:09 PM~20515879
> *    in time bro I am sure u will find one
> *


that for sure. I will have one. :cheesy:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

HERE IS THE ROUTE WE WILL BE TAKING FOR THE CRUISE ON SAT MAY 28TH









STARTING AT LA GRANDE PLAZA PARKING LOT OF FIESTA
GO NORTH ON HEMPHILL 
LEFT ON BERRY
RT ON UNIVERSITY, TURNS INTO NORTHSIDE DR
LEFT ON MAIN
RT ON LONG ST
LEFT ON DECATOR
LEFT ON TERMINAL
LEFT ON MAIN
ENDING AT THE SONIC DRIVE-IN


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 9 2011, 04:01 PM~20515837
> *Its in good hands!!!!   The Impala Shop did my floors on my 63 ( before he got the shop)!! Great work I could ask for better service!
> *


I KNOW THATS RIGHT, BRIAN DOING SOME GREAT WORK OUT THERE, GLAD ITS CONVIENTLY LOCATED DOWN THE STREET FROM MY CRIB


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 9 2011, 04:02 PM~20515845
> *Here's my bowties
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Fort Worth
2900 W. 7th St.
Fort Worth, TX 76107
1-800-786-1000

In N Out Burger Comming Soon.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2011, 04:23 PM~20515966
> *Fort Worth
> 2900 W. 7th St.
> Fort Worth, TX 76107
> ...


 :0


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 9 2011, 02:57 PM~20515822
> *When cruzin saterday. I put car in 3wheel as we past a group of people in stock yards. Heard the pump motor spun free as it went up. Thought we busted key on motor. So after we got past every one I droped car back down then tapped switch to lift rear. Heard motor free spin. So we pull over. There's oil coming out the trunk lid out both sides and leaking down bumper. But luck it was just this
> 
> 
> ...


IS THAT A BRASS FITTING!!!!!!!!???????


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 9 2011, 03:15 PM~20515911
> *HERE IS THE ROUTE WE WILL BE TAKING FOR THE CRUISE ON SAT MAY 28TH
> 
> 
> ...


wish i could make that day homie but iam getting married


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolows_@May 9 2011, 04:37 PM~20516048
> *wish i could make that day homie but iam getting married
> *


THATS COOL IVAN AND CONGRATS, WISH YALL THE BEST


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 9 2011, 03:42 PM~20515724
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:here's my bucket!
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea bro that is nice :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 8 2011, 09:47 PM~20510681
> *Ha ha i know right but fuck it dog FINEST C.C. WILL BE PUTTIN IT DOWN IN THE FUNKY TOWN STREETS!!! BUILT NOT BOUGHT HOMIE
> *


I saw a black 56ish buick from yalls club yesterday homie.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 9 2011, 05:33 PM~20516014
> *IS THAT A BRASS FITTING!!!!!!!!???????
> *


yep what I get for using it


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 9 2011, 04:02 PM~20516560
> *I saw a black 56ish buick from yalls club yesterday homie.
> *


that will be Floyds buick from Ayalas barber shop... been there since i was little... :biggrin:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 9 2011, 04:09 PM~20516235
> *THATS COOL IVAN AND CONGRATS, WISH YALL THE BEST
> *


BUT IAM TRY TO MAKE IT HOMIE IAM GET A FRESH FADE IN FUNKYTOWN BUT ILL LET YOU KNW HOMIE AND THANX BRO


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 9 2011, 04:37 PM~20516412
> *hell yea bro that is nice  :thumbsup:
> *


thx bro


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolows_@May 9 2011, 06:58 PM~20516977
> *BUT IAM TRY TO MAKE IT HOMIE IAM GET A FRESH FADE IN FUNKYTOWN BUT ILL LET YOU KNW HOMIE AND THANX BRO
> *


YOU KNOW MY # HOMIE GIVE ME A CALL IF YOUR OUT THERE


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 9 2011, 09:40 AM~20513157
> *ISNT THERE A PICNIC ON OKLAHOMA ON FATHERS DAY JUNE 19TH HOSTED BY INDIVIDUALS?  ANYONE KNOW?
> *


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

OSO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: theoso8, SUP WIT IT HOMIES?????</span>

:fool2: :fool2:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 9 2011, 10:39 PM~20518542
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: theoso8, SUP WIT IT HOMIES?????</span>
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :run: Chillen Dog. when you comming up and we can party it up at DUKES again.


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 9 2011, 10:42 PM~20518581
> *:run:  :run:  :run: Chillen Dog. when you comming up and we can party it up at DUKES again.
> *


WAS WORKIN ON GETTING UP THEIR FOR THE ULC SHOW THIS WEEKEND BUT FUKKIN AC HOSE BUSTED TODAY IN MY EXPLORER!!!! FUKKIN FORD!!!!  SO I DONT KNOW YET... :biggrin:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 9 2011, 08:39 PM~20518542
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: theoso8, SUP WIT IT HOMIES?????</span>
> 
> ...



When the HELL YOU COMIN BACK DOWN????????




:fool2:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by theoso8_@May 9 2011, 08:46 PM~20518630
> *WAS WORKIN ON GETTING UP THEIR  FOR THE ULC SHOW THIS WEEKEND BUT FUKKIN AC HOSE BUSTED TODAY IN MY EXPLORER!!!! FUKKIN FORD!!!!   SO I DONT KNOW YET... :biggrin:
> *


Roll Down the WINDOW GUEY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (3 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 80 Eldog, ENOUGH SAID


Sup Homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP 4 THE FUNK


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

We hope to see as many people as possible at the ULC Benefit car show Sunday 15 May 2011


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 8 2011, 07:05 PM~20509813
> *
> ROLL CALL WHOS ALL GOING?
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 9 2011, 10:53 PM~20518720
> *Roll Down the WINDOW GUEY!!!!!!!!!
> *


ITS HOT... AND IM FAT... FUCK THAT!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

gm homies...


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

What's up Turtle


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 9 2011, 03:42 PM~20515724
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:here's my bucket!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find homie....looks solid...cant wait it to see on the streets.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Anyone down to hit some junk yards next weekend?... On the 21st ?....*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, Texas Massacre


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Macias, artisticdream63




que onda bro!!!! hey ima work on my car today ill let you know whats up.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 10 2011, 08:09 AM~20520712
> *Anyone down to hit some junk yards next weekend?... On the 21st ?....
> *


Which one we talmbout?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 9 2011, 03:59 PM~20515827
> *thanks Nick! hows that frame coming along you got from my lil bro!!!! yeah I got real lucky with my 62, I took my time and didnt rush into anything, and it paid off!     my lil bro had to talk me out of a few other ones I was looking at  The duece is real soild ... Ur 64 looked pretty soild, you got a good deal on that one!!!
> *



i know what you mean about waitin! I still need to get a full trunk pan, an some rocker patches. was fuckin around an put a batt to it an all the but the rear lights came on! I was even more shocked when the motor turned over!!! im gonna swap in an HEI, an i would almost bet this bitch will run. i should have saved the money for the truck pan but I couldn't help it, so had to throw on some 13's.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2011, 09:07 AM~20521319
> *Which one we talmbout?
> *


Alex and I keep talking about going to one down near Waco or Austin.. I'm down for which ever...

I might hit up that swap meet in Oklahoma this weekend.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 10 2011, 08:16 AM~20521375
> *Alex and I keep talking about going to one down near Waco or Austin.. I'm down for which ever...
> 
> I might hit up that swap meet in Oklahoma this weekend.
> *


Let me know what all they got there i needs some pars for all my rides


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 10 2011, 09:25 AM~20521423
> *Let me know what all they got there i needs some pars for all my rides
> *


which one, the swap meet up north or the junk yards down south ?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by npazzin+May 10 2011, 10:13 AM~20521359-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ill have some extra ends too so Im ready to roll.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Texas 61 Impala, sixty7imp, juangotti, Loco 61


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: sixty7imp, Texas 61 Impala, juangotti, Loco 61


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Down South


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 10 2011, 11:15 AM~20522194
> *Down South
> *


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

old school pic LOW JOES and Freddy


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a fully wrapped frame for a 64 impala for sale. I also am looking for a rolling chassis for a 64 impala.


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 9 2011, 07:09 PM~20517577
> *YOU KNOW MY # HOMIE GIVE ME A CALL IF YOUR OUT THERE
> *


orale homie i will :biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@May 10 2011, 03:16 PM~20523769
> *old school pic  LOW JOES and Freddy
> 
> 
> ...



freddy and his 20 switches


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

D SHOP AUTOWORKS


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 10 2011, 04:23 PM~20524433
> *freddy and his 20 switches
> *


I think is was alot more than that he had two switch panels. He said he wanted 64.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Que onda homies! TTT


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 10 2011, 05:36 PM~20524535
> *I think is was alot more than that he had two switch panels. He said he wanted 64.
> *



yea i remember talking to him and him saying he was going to have a bunch of switches


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2011, 05:28 PM~20524479
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, 80 Eldog, outlawcrewcab


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

5 Members: Texas 61 Impala, juangotti, 817PETE, 80 Eldog, outlawcrewcab


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin: sup homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: ENOUGH SAID, artisticdream63, juangotti, 817PETE, 80 Eldog

WAT IT DEW HOMIES


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Homies


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 10 2011, 09:03 PM~20525528
> *:biggrin: sup homie
> 
> 
> ...



Nice car !


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2011, 06:28 PM~20524479
> *
> 
> 
> ...



SWEET!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 10 2011, 08:11 PM~20525593
> *:wave:
> *


WAT IT DEW TURTLE, U STILL DOWN FOR OK CITY HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 10 2011, 08:14 PM~20525614
> *SWEET!!!!!!!!
> *


X2


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:h5: :thumbsup: Thanks homies. What's up everybody


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn Danny did that paint?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 10 2011, 09:33 PM~20525796
> *Damn Danny did that paint?
> *


Yes sir the homie gets down.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn gonna have to talk with him about wagon


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 10 2011, 09:40 PM~20525865
> *Damn gonna have to talk with him about wagon
> *


thats whats up.

you gonna make it to the cruise and picnic on memorial day weekend?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 10 2011, 03:59 PM~20523989
> *I have a fully wrapped frame for a 64 impala for sale. I also am looking for a rolling chassis for a 64 impala.
> *


How much?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

save from page 2


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Yep. I'll be out this Sunday too


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 10 2011, 07:03 PM~20525528
> *:biggrin: sup homie
> 
> 
> ...


hay those nock offs look familiar :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 10 2011, 06:14 PM~20525615
> *WAT IT DEW TURTLE, U STILL DOWN FOR OK CITY HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 10 2011, 04:36 PM~20524535
> *I think is was alot more than that he had two switch panels. He said he wanted 64.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THE 90's WERE KINDA FUNNY


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 10 2011, 09:12 PM~20526138
> *How much?
> *


X2! would like to see pics of that frame, might be able to work somethin out


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

SUP FOROS!! Suppose to have some really NICE weather this weekend!! :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@May 11 2011, 01:07 PM~20529883
> *SUP FOROS!! Suppose to have some really NICE weather this weekend!! :nicoderm:
> *


 You are lame. that is all...





:biggrin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2011, 12:18 PM~20529967
> *You are lame. that is all...
> :biggrin:
> *


  :machinegun: :machinegun: 


:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@May 11 2011, 01:21 PM~20529984
> *  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> :biggrin:
> *


I see on low-riders.com you have that dude with mits on his hand in your sig. BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

What you dont like?? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@May 11 2011, 01:53 PM~20530197
> *What you dont like??  :biggrin:
> *


BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 10 2011, 08:09 AM~20520712
> *Anyone down to hit some junk yards next weekend?... On the 21st ?....
> *



Count me in!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 11 2011, 02:56 PM~20531009
> *Count me in!
> *


Cool !


*Alex/Blanco/Carlos , you guys down?*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2011, 03:58 PM~20531025
> *Cool !
> Alex/Blanco/Carlos , you guys down?
> *


Ill Follow in my truck :happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2011, 03:58 PM~20531025
> *Cool !
> Alex/Blanco/Carlos , you guys down?
> *


Let Me Check Luis ...


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

ANY1 SELLIN A IMPALA AROUND 7GRAND??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I have 4 batts for sale. 200.00 Brand New first come first serve. I can have pics up tomorrow. OR TRADE! These are nice looking batts.


Trades= 1964 Impala/1984Cutlass shit.


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 10 2011, 09:03 PM~20525528
> *:biggrin: sup homie
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2011, 02:58 PM~20531025
> *Cool !
> Alex/Blanco/Carlos , you guys down?
> *


im in :biggrin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2011, 05:09 PM~20532703
> *I have 4 batts for sale. 200.00 Brand New first come first serve. I can have pics up tomorrow. OR TRADE! These are nice looking batts.
> Trades= 1964 Impala/1984Cutlass shit.
> *


DONT DO IT :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 10 2011, 02:59 PM~20523989
> *I have a fully wrapped frame for a 64 impala for sale. I also am looking for a rolling chassis for a 64 impala.
> *





same ????'s as everybody!!!! HOW MUCH????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 11 2011, 09:52 PM~20533642
> *DONT DO IT :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


Dont do what?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 11 2011, 10:23 PM~20534462
> *Dont do what?
> *



IT FOOL!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 11 2011, 11:25 PM~20534489
> *IT FOOL!!
> *


extra bats that my cousin dropped off. they brand new. look pretty nice too


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lolows_@May 11 2011, 08:04 PM~20532654
> *ANY1 SELLIN A IMPALA AROUND 7GRAND??
> *



What u looking for homie? I might have what u looking for or I can ask around!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROLANDO64SS_@May 11 2011, 10:39 PM~20534054
> *same ????'s as everybody!!!! HOW MUCH????
> *



Frame is sold. Thanks for the inquiry.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 10 2011, 04:59 PM~20523989
> *I have a fully wrapped frame for a 64 impala for sale. I also am looking for a rolling chassis for a 64 impala.
> *



*SOLD*


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 12 2011, 03:31 AM~20535826
> *SOLD
> *



damn i wanted that frame for my mc.. :biggrin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/2375642747.html
:wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 12 2011, 08:28 AM~20536278
> *damn i wanted that frame for my mc.. :biggrin:
> *


LOL! Sorry bout that!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $Money Mike$_@May 12 2011, 02:31 AM~20535826
> *SOLD
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

200 for all 4 or trade for G Body cutty parts or 64 Impala parts


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 10 2011, 06:28 PM~20524479
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice paint!!!! Danny always gets down uffin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@May 12 2011, 09:37 AM~20536894
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/2375642747.html
> :wow: :nicoderm:
> *


doubt that will be on there long at that price!!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 11 2011, 03:58 PM~20531025
> *Cool !
> Alex/Blanco/Carlos , you guys down?
> *



I got to work homie! :angry:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Whts up homies,
Most of you knw me as Turtle and hv always loved and will always be a lowrider, as most of you knw i switch cars like no other... well im having to step out of the game for a while until funds and my family is back on track... Iam proud member of FORT WORTH and the lowriding scene... but right now my father in law Javier Gonzales has been fighting cancer for atleast 20 years and has been thru so many major surgerys... him and my mother inlaw Nancy Gonzales just renuied there wedding vowles on 04/30/11 in Lubbock TX, Javier was admitted to Lubbock ER on the next day for pains in his stomach... DR'S gv him Meds and sent him on his way... the next day they left home to HOUSTON TX where my inlaws live and on the way home he went into shock and was back in the Hospital again... this time his DR found a hole in his intestin and he is having alot of pain and issues are coming back all over again... he was just sent home today from the hospital and with him not working and just my mother inlaw working there is hardley any money for them to keep up with all the bills...
im putting my LAC up for sale and will be selling other things for them both to help them get back on there feet... the money frm the sell will go to them, i will be selling pumps and etc... THE LAC IS GOING FOR 4500.00 WITH THE WHEELS AND 4K WITH OUT... 
car will be on c-list tonight.
if anyone is intrested feel free to call me or snd me a pm,... 817-793-2114
The most important thing to ask from all of you is your PRAYERS...
WE ALL HAVE THE MAN UPSTAIRS TO BE THANKFUL THAT WE ARE ABLE TO WAKE UP EACH MORNING AND HV ANOTHER DAY TO LOWRIDE AND SUPPORT OUR FAMILIES..

FAMILY COMES 1ST HOMIES...  :angel: 

TURTLE



















:angel:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 12 2011, 04:12 PM~20539383
> *Whts up homies,
> Most of you knw me as Turtle and hv always loved and will always be a lowrider, as most of you knw i switch cars like no other... well im having to step out of the game for a while until funds and my family is back on track... Iam  proud member of FORT WORTH and the lowriding scene... but right now my father in law Javier Gonzales has been fighting cancer for atleast 20 years and has been thru so many major surgerys... him and my mother inlaw Nancy Gonzales just renuied there wedding vowles on 04/30/11 in Lubbock TX, Javier was admitted to Lubbock ER on the next day for pains in his stomach... DR'S gv him Meds and sent him on his way... the next day they left home to HOUSTON TX where my inlaws live and on the way home he went into shock and was back in the Hospital again... this time his DR found a hole in his intestin and he is having alot of pain and issues are coming back all over again... he was just sent home today from the hospital and with him not working and just my mother inlaw working there is hardley any money for them to keep up with all the bills...
> im putting my LAC up for sale and will be selling other things for them both to help them get back on there feet... the money frm the sell will go to them, i will be selling pumps and etc... THE LAC IS GOING FOR 4500.00 WITH THE WHEELS AND 4K WITH OUT...
> ...


fam 1st homie!! leme no n e thing i can dew!!!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 12 2011, 04:12 PM~20539383
> *Whts up homies,
> Most of you knw me as Turtle and hv always loved and will always be a lowrider, as most of you knw i switch cars like no other... well im having to step out of the game for a while until funds and my family is back on track... Iam  proud member of FORT WORTH and the lowriding scene... but right now my father in law Javier Gonzales has been fighting cancer for atleast 20 years and has been thru so many major surgerys... him and my mother inlaw Nancy Gonzales just renuied there wedding vowles on 04/30/11 in Lubbock TX, Javier was admitted to Lubbock ER on the next day for pains in his stomach... DR'S gv him Meds and sent him on his way... the next day they left home to HOUSTON TX where my inlaws live and on the way home he went into shock and was back in the Hospital again... this time his DR found a hole in his intestin and he is having alot of pain and issues are coming back all over again... he was just sent home today from the hospital and with him not working and just my mother inlaw working there is hardley any money for them to keep up with all the bills...
> im putting my LAC up for sale and will be selling other things for them both to help them get back on there feet... the money frm the sell will go to them, i will be selling pumps and etc... THE LAC IS GOING FOR 4500.00 WITH THE WHEELS AND 4K WITH OUT...
> ...


tu famila are in my prayers big homie.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 12 2011, 02:12 PM~20539383
> *Whts up homies,
> Most of you knw me as Turtle and hv always loved and will always be a lowrider, as most of you knw i switch cars like no other... well im having to step out of the game for a while until funds and my family is back on track... Iam  proud member of FORT WORTH and the lowriding scene... but right now my father in law Javier Gonzales has been fighting cancer for atleast 20 years and has been thru so many major surgerys... him and my mother inlaw Nancy Gonzales just renuied there wedding vowles on 04/30/11 in Lubbock TX, Javier was admitted to Lubbock ER on the next day for pains in his stomach... DR'S gv him Meds and sent him on his way... the next day they left home to HOUSTON TX where my inlaws live and on the way home he went into shock and was back in the Hospital again... this time his DR found a hole in his intestin and he is having alot of pain and issues are coming back all over again... he was just sent home today from the hospital and with him not working and just my mother inlaw working there is hardley any money for them to keep up with all the bills...
> im putting my LAC up for sale and will be selling other things for them both to help them get back on there feet... the money frm the sell will go to them, i will be selling pumps and etc... THE LAC IS GOING FOR 4500.00 WITH THE WHEELS AND 4K WITH OUT...
> ...


Sorry to hear about that bro. My wife lost 1 of her uncles on Friday due to cancer and we buried him yesterday. Your father in law will be in our prayers.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 12 2011, 05:12 PM~20539383
> *Whts up homies,
> Most of you knw me as Turtle and hv always loved and will always be a lowrider, as most of you knw i switch cars like no other... well im having to step out of the game for a while until funds and my family is back on track... Iam  proud member of FORT WORTH and the lowriding scene... but right now my father in law Javier Gonzales has been fighting cancer for atleast 20 years and has been thru so many major surgerys... him and my mother inlaw Nancy Gonzales just renuied there wedding vowles on 04/30/11 in Lubbock TX, Javier was admitted to Lubbock ER on the next day for pains in his stomach... DR'S gv him Meds and sent him on his way... the next day they left home to HOUSTON TX where my inlaws live and on the way home he went into shock and was back in the Hospital again... this time his DR found a hole in his intestin and he is having alot of pain and issues are coming back all over again... he was just sent home today from the hospital and with him not working and just my mother inlaw working there is hardley any money for them to keep up with all the bills...
> im putting my LAC up for sale and will be selling other things for them both to help them get back on there feet... the money frm the sell will go to them, i will be selling pumps and etc... THE LAC IS GOING FOR 4500.00 WITH THE WHEELS AND 4K WITH OUT...
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 12 2011, 05:12 PM~20539383
> *Whts up homies,
> Most of you knw me as Turtle and hv always loved and will always be a lowrider, as most of you knw i switch cars like no other... well im having to step out of the game for a while until funds and my family is back on track... Iam  proud member of FORT WORTH and the lowriding scene... but right now my father in law Javier Gonzales has been fighting cancer for atleast 20 years and has been thru so many major surgerys... him and my mother inlaw Nancy Gonzales just renuied there wedding vowles on 04/30/11 in Lubbock TX, Javier was admitted to Lubbock ER on the next day for pains in his stomach... DR'S gv him Meds and sent him on his way... the next day they left home to HOUSTON TX where my inlaws live and on the way home he went into shock and was back in the Hospital again... this time his DR found a hole in his intestin and he is having alot of pain and issues are coming back all over again... he was just sent home today from the hospital and with him not working and just my mother inlaw working there is hardley any money for them to keep up with all the bills...
> im putting my LAC up for sale and will be selling other things for them both to help them get back on there feet... the money frm the sell will go to them, i will be selling pumps and etc... THE LAC IS GOING FOR 4500.00 WITH THE WHEELS AND 4K WITH OUT...
> ...


 :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 12 2011, 03:12 PM~20539383
> *Whts up homies,
> Most of you knw me as Turtle and hv always loved and will always be a lowrider, as most of you knw i switch cars like no other... well im having to step out of the game for a while until funds and my family is back on track... Iam  proud member of FORT WORTH and the lowriding scene... but right now my father in law Javier Gonzales has been fighting cancer for atleast 20 years and has been thru so many major surgerys... him and my mother inlaw Nancy Gonzales just renuied there wedding vowles on 04/30/11 in Lubbock TX, Javier was admitted to Lubbock ER on the next day for pains in his stomach... DR'S gv him Meds and sent him on his way... the next day they left home to HOUSTON TX where my inlaws live and on the way home he went into shock and was back in the Hospital again... this time his DR found a hole in his intestin and he is having alot of pain and issues are coming back all over again... he was just sent home today from the hospital and with him not working and just my mother inlaw working there is hardley any money for them to keep up with all the bills...
> im putting my LAC up for sale and will be selling other things for them both to help them get back on there feet... the money frm the sell will go to them, i will be selling pumps and etc... THE LAC IS GOING FOR 4500.00 WITH THE WHEELS AND 4K WITH OUT...
> ...


Sorry to hear about that bro Family is allways FIRST.... Let me know if you need anything bro...... Prayers Sent to your Family Bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 12 2011, 05:12 PM~20539383
> *Whts up homies,
> Most of you knw me as Turtle and hv always loved and will always be a lowrider, as most of you knw i switch cars like no other... well im having to step out of the game for a while until funds and my family is back on track... Iam  proud member of FORT WORTH and the lowriding scene... but right now my father in law Javier Gonzales has been fighting cancer for atleast 20 years and has been thru so many major surgerys... him and my mother inlaw Nancy Gonzales just renuied there wedding vowles on 04/30/11 in Lubbock TX, Javier was admitted to Lubbock ER on the next day for pains in his stomach... DR'S gv him Meds and sent him on his way... the next day they left home to HOUSTON TX where my inlaws live and on the way home he went into shock and was back in the Hospital again... this time his DR found a hole in his intestin and he is having alot of pain and issues are coming back all over again... he was just sent home today from the hospital and with him not working and just my mother inlaw working there is hardley any money for them to keep up with all the bills...
> im putting my LAC up for sale and will be selling other things for them both to help them get back on there feet... the money frm the sell will go to them, i will be selling pumps and etc... THE LAC IS GOING FOR 4500.00 WITH THE WHEELS AND 4K WITH OUT...
> ...





Sorry To Hear About Your Father Inlaw... I Have You And Your Family In My Prayers Turtle... :angel:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 12 2011, 03:12 PM~20539383
> *Whts up homies,
> Most of you knw me as Turtle and hv always loved and will always be a lowrider, as most of you knw i switch cars like no other... well im having to step out of the game for a while until funds and my family is back on track... Iam  proud member of FORT WORTH and the lowriding scene... but right now my father in law Javier Gonzales has been fighting cancer for atleast 20 years and has been thru so many major surgerys... him and my mother inlaw Nancy Gonzales just renuied there wedding vowles on 04/30/11 in Lubbock TX, Javier was admitted to Lubbock ER on the next day for pains in his stomach... DR'S gv him Meds and sent him on his way... the next day they left home to HOUSTON TX where my inlaws live and on the way home he went into shock and was back in the Hospital again... this time his DR found a hole in his intestin and he is having alot of pain and issues are coming back all over again... he was just sent home today from the hospital and with him not working and just my mother inlaw working there is hardley any money for them to keep up with all the bills...
> im putting my LAC up for sale and will be selling other things for them both to help them get back on there feet... the money frm the sell will go to them, i will be selling pumps and etc... THE LAC IS GOING FOR 4500.00 WITH THE WHEELS AND 4K WITH OUT...
> ...


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 12 2011, 07:23 PM~20541252
> *
> *


My phone sucks at this let me try it again!!!!! We go back since we were kids whatever me and my bro can do to help let us know! We got ur back bro. My prayers to u and ur family


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 10 2011, 04:36 PM~20524535
> *I think is was alot more than that he had two switch panels. He said he wanted 64.
> *


One time we were up at low joes he said when he was done he wanted 56 switches!!!!!!
That's crazy!!!!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*



Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC@May 12 2011, 04:12 PM~20539383
Whts up homies,
                        Most of you knw me as Turtle and hv always loved and will always be a lowrider, as most of you knw i switch cars like no other... well im having to step out of the game for a while until funds and my family is back on track... Iam  proud member of FORT WORTH and the lowriding scene... but right now my father in law Javier Gonzales has been fighting cancer for atleast 20 years and has been thru so many major surgerys... him and my mother inlaw Nancy Gonzales just renuied there wedding vowles on 04/30/11 in Lubbock TX, Javier was admitted to Lubbock ER on the next day for pains in his stomach... DR'S gv him Meds and sent him on his way... the next day they left home to HOUSTON TX where my inlaws live and on the way home he went into shock and was back in the Hospital again... this time his DR found a hole in his intestin and he is having alot of pain and issues are coming back all over again... he was just sent home today from the hospital and with him not working and just my mother inlaw working there is hardley any money for them to keep up with all the bills...
im putting my LAC up for sale and will be selling other things for them both to help them get back on there feet... the money frm the sell will go to them, i will be selling pumps and etc... THE LAC IS GOING FOR 4500.00 WITH THE WHEELS AND 4K WITH OUT... 
car will be on c-list tonight.
if anyone is intrested feel free to call me or snd me a pm,... 817-793-2114
The most important thing to ask from all of you is your PRAYERS...
WE ALL HAVE THE MAN UPSTAIRS TO BE THANKFUL THAT WE ARE ABLE TO WAKE UP EACH MORNING AND HV ANOTHER DAY TO LOWRIDE AND SUPPORT OUR FAMILIES..

FAMILY COMES 1ST HOMIES...    :angel: 

                                                                TURTLE

















:angel:


Click to expand...

Hey Turtle we all hope your father inlaw has a speedy recover and God does miracles, but we will keep him and La familia in our prayers.. Amen*


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Hope your fathernlaw gets better soon Turtle


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 12 2011, 05:12 PM~20539383
> *Whts up homies,
> Most of you knw me as Turtle and hv always loved and will always be a lowrider, as most of you knw i switch cars like no other... well im having to step out of the game for a while until funds and my family is back on track... Iam  proud member of FORT WORTH and the lowriding scene... but right now my father in law Javier Gonzales has been fighting cancer for atleast 20 years and has been thru so many major surgerys... him and my mother inlaw Nancy Gonzales just renuied there wedding vowles on 04/30/11 in Lubbock TX, Javier was admitted to Lubbock ER on the next day for pains in his stomach... DR'S gv him Meds and sent him on his way... the next day they left home to HOUSTON TX where my inlaws live and on the way home he went into shock and was back in the Hospital again... this time his DR found a hole in his intestin and he is having alot of pain and issues are coming back all over again... he was just sent home today from the hospital and with him not working and just my mother inlaw working there is hardley any money for them to keep up with all the bills...
> im putting my LAC up for sale and will be selling other things for them both to help them get back on there feet... the money frm the sell will go to them, i will be selling pumps and etc... THE LAC IS GOING FOR 4500.00 WITH THE WHEELS AND 4K WITH OUT...
> ...



Say homies lets help out this family out say turtle we go back in our high school days big dog I will stop by your casa manana and drop $100.00 and if the other homies can do the same we can raise some money quick to help out your in laws I will give u a call before I get to your house orale homie!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, rollin64, 817PETE


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 12 2011, 03:12 PM~20539383
> *Whts up homies,
> Most of you knw me as Turtle and hv always loved and will always be a lowrider, as most of you knw i switch cars like no other... well im having to step out of the game for a while until funds and my family is back on track... Iam  proud member of FORT WORTH and the lowriding scene... but right now my father in law Javier Gonzales has been fighting cancer for atleast 20 years and has been thru so many major surgerys... him and my mother inlaw Nancy Gonzales just renuied there wedding vowles on 04/30/11 in Lubbock TX, Javier was admitted to Lubbock ER on the next day for pains in his stomach... DR'S gv him Meds and sent him on his way... the next day they left home to HOUSTON TX where my inlaws live and on the way home he went into shock and was back in the Hospital again... this time his DR found a hole in his intestin and he is having alot of pain and issues are coming back all over again... he was just sent home today from the hospital and with him not working and just my mother inlaw working there is hardley any money for them to keep up with all the bills...
> im putting my LAC up for sale and will be selling other things for them both to help them get back on there feet... the money frm the sell will go to them, i will be selling pumps and etc... THE LAC IS GOING FOR 4500.00 WITH THE WHEELS AND 4K WITH OUT...
> ...


SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YOUR FATHER INLAW BRO .... ILL KEEP YOU AND YOUR FAMILY IN ARE PRAYERS :angel: :angel:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, green ice, blanco


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollin64_@May 12 2011, 09:58 PM~20542104
> *SORRY TO HERE ABOUT YOUR FATHER INLAW BRO .... ILL KEEP YOU AND YOUR FAMILY IN ARE PRAYERS :angel:  :angel:
> *


X2


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey just an idea. In the Mc world when one of us or our familey is in need we do a party to raise money. Why not put together a show or hang out to raise money for them. Just idea


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 13 2011, 02:37 AM~20543770
> *Hey just an idea.  In the Mc world when one of us or our familey is in need we do a party to raise money.  Why not put together a show or hang out to raise money for them. Just idea
> *



Thats a great idea homie lets get the homies together to get some snaps together and get this family up on their feet!  I have $100.00 on it


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Come on homies lets help turtle and brings some cash together this is were real homies come thru for other homies! Come on Lay it Low family lets pull together and lets do it! :nicoderm:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 13 2011, 01:37 AM~20543770
> *Hey just an idea.  In the Mc world when one of us or our familey is in need we do a party to raise money.  Why not put together a show or hang out to raise money for them. Just idea
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Would like to thank everyone for ur prayers and really appreciate that.... my father Inlaw read the post that u all put out there and is very thankful for all the prayers... a car wash or benefit show is in the works... and we all know money is tight these days and I think the most important thing is your prayers but I will keep you all posted,hopefully we can get something going. Again thank u all for the support and prayers.
:happysad:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 13 2011, 05:06 AM~20544135
> *Would like to thank everyone for ur prayers and really appreciate that.... my father Inlaw read the post that u all put out there and is very thankful for all the prayers... a car wash or benefit show is in the works... and we all know money is tight these days and I think the most important thing is your prayers but I will keep you all posted,hopefully we can get something going. Again thank u all for the support and prayers.
> :happysad:
> *


Let me know what I can do to help.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MORNING FOROS, TGIF


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

friday the 13th

:dunno:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab+May 13 2011, 12:37 AM~20543770-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anything we can do to help you have allways been a good friend & a down Homie.. Ill call you today Bro..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 12 2011, 04:12 PM~20539383
> *Whts up homies,
> Most of you knw me as Turtle and hv always loved and will always be a lowrider, as most of you knw i switch cars like no other... well im having to step out of the game for a while until funds and my family is back on track... Iam  proud member of FORT WORTH and the lowriding scene... but right now my father in law Javier Gonzales has been fighting cancer for atleast 20 years and has been thru so many major surgerys... him and my mother inlaw Nancy Gonzales just renuied there wedding vowles on 04/30/11 in Lubbock TX, Javier was admitted to Lubbock ER on the next day for pains in his stomach... DR'S gv him Meds and sent him on his way... the next day they left home to HOUSTON TX where my inlaws live and on the way home he went into shock and was back in the Hospital again... this time his DR found a hole in his intestin and he is having alot of pain and issues are coming back all over again... he was just sent home today from the hospital and with him not working and just my mother inlaw working there is hardley any money for them to keep up with all the bills...
> im putting my LAC up for sale and will be selling other things for them both to help them get back on there feet... the money frm the sell will go to them, i will be selling pumps and etc... THE LAC IS GOING FOR 4500.00 WITH THE WHEELS AND 4K WITH OUT...
> ...


It says a lot about a mans character thats willing to give up his ride for his family! Hope all gets better for you an your family!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*ULC MEETING TONIGHT...*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 13 2011, 12:27 PM~20545600
> *ULC MEETING TONIGHT...
> *



Raise that money ALEX! At the ULC Meeting orale homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for the FUNK


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sup ft worth


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 01:19 PM~20546283
> *sup ft worth
> *



sup foolio..I need to call you later to set somthing up


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

All those of you who were down to hit the junk yards next saturday, check this page out. Look at the posts by 68Rida. I called him and he said the guy is selling everything. 

You guys down for 4hr trip north??

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=137112&st=5700


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2011, 02:39 PM~20546378
> *All those of you who were down to hit the junk yards next saturday, check this page out. Look at the posts by 68Rida. I called him and he said the guy is selling everything.
> 
> You guys down for 4hr trip north??
> ...



I like the white 61 impala!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 01:19 PM~20546283
> *sup ft worth
> *


you still got that column?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 13 2011, 02:31 PM~20546352
> *sup foolio..I need to call you later to set somthing up
> *


He answers your call? 




:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2011, 02:39 PM~20546378
> *All those of you who were down to hit the junk yards next saturday, check this page out. Look at the posts by 68Rida. I called him and he said the guy is selling everything.
> 
> You guys down for 4hr trip north??
> ...


Whats the prices like?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2011, 02:23 PM~20546610
> *Whats the prices like?
> *


The homie said they're fair...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2011, 03:30 PM~20546655
> *The homie said they're fair...
> *


I might just go see tren this weekend. I know he has what I need. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 13 2011, 03:30 PM~20546655
> *The homie said they're fair...
> *



I hope he sells the 61 Impala at a fair price!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

84 User(s) are browsing this forum (47 Guests and 3 Anonymous Users)
34 Members: PAPER CHASER, mrcubano, irma806, raul123, J RAIDER, sg90rider, MR.5150, lifestyle4life, sixtyfive rag, RF GiRL, monte77, Texas 61 Impala, abelblack65, flako213, Big Dre, Impala Daddy, damian, chingon68mex, FairlightRacing, sickthree, ssrider77, blanco, caddyking, Cut N 3's, bmoregoodtimer, Biggy, lightning, cutman, Dirty Bird 88, The Truth, SupremeAir, MR. 79 FLH, M in Avondale, 65rivi


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

676 user(s) active in the past 10 minutes 
351 guests, 289 members 36 anonymous members 
Yahoo.com, Texas 61 Impala, Google Adsense , boyloks1, rc4life, Impala Daddy, Google.com , fool2, orangecrush719, ICECREAM MAN, MSN.com , BigLos, 74Olds98SLAB, KLIQUE63, KAKALAK, 213lowrider, Terco, jcutty, ENCINAS, USF '63, LCWARRIOR, Chevillacs, deltapimp042002, NellyNell, regal_swaga, Hydros4life, ~BIG SPANKS~, ART LOKS, Yowzers, inspirationsfoundr, RF GiRL, MR.5150, Chino_1, Big Dre, The CadiKingpin, Rauls64, onestopcaraudio, dekay24, ClassicPlayer, badwayz30, robs68, esjmami, PAPER CHASER, family affair, 84 BLAZER, Evil_Artist64, Mr lowrider305, irma806, EXCANDALOW, Low-63-impala, BIG MARC, one in a million, deputydog, JIMMIE_619_RIGG, raul123, 808impala64, MR.50, OLDSKOOLWAYS, ringo, hustle300, inkz1, Knightstalker, *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON, STEP UR GAME UP, MR CHOCO, DEVIL88, Da One, 817.TX., 69impala, 01lsonjuice, raki, 65ragss, J RAIDER, scanless, switchdoctor, MAZDAT, strokedoutss, lowbird, lowriv1972, chevybomber, nueve5, mannyjr520, elphoenixquetzal, smiley602, Tonys93, boster27, caveydd81, sg90rider, SPIRITRUNNER74, timmnm77, COQUI81, hydrojc, SNAPPER818, chucky, Johnny562, P1DAILY619, TONY MONTANA, CALI_LAC, L1ncr1d3r, lacwood, 59wood, flexxin, Reckless, dukecityrider, LOWRAIDER59, nme1, MOSTHATED CC, caddyman, abelblack65, jrude82, copone cad, SPOOON, konehead910, caddyking, Bigjxloc, Lowridingmike, monte77, cleAn85, lifestyle4life, tko_818, d-roc, raiderg68, sixtyfive rag, COUPE DE BEAR, texas made254, THE REVEREND, bichkikr, hvw8, mrcubano, 909vert63, HE_HATE_ME, edelmiro13, 8t4mc, mufasaJR87, Mr.GreenEyes 1, MR.E, Esoteric, pimpcheeze, JM6386, straight klown, ElKamster, 93Hatch502, doggy, LUVMYDROPS, Trendsetta 68, TJCUSTOMS, 67 chevy impala, BrownAzt3ka, BBBC82, Big Body Caddi, TOE-KNEE, BIGRICHSPIRIT, low4oshow, xavierthexman, MR.64wagon, badex63, Mr.LoWrId3r, rogut10, Gus D, A&W, slammer, SIX1RAG, 65impalasfounder, golden age, CarlosChicago48, KAHUNA, Infamous James, c dogg, lowbikeon20z, MAG8888, CJAY, JAIME619, RollNMy64, KushMaster, flako213, djsire, dken, damian, TWEEDY, motoman, chingon68mex, chevyrider816, angelisticsola5960, OneStopImpalaShop, low v, FairlightRacing, sickthree, Baidu.com , JUARITOS, The wagon, grimreaper69, Senor Dibujo, ml2009, phx rider, ssrider77, HOTSHOT956, obie, blanco, bigjoe62, CoupeDTS, cadylifestyle, Chris18 EZCC, dee_5o5, low81regal, JAVIERS CUSTOMS, SJ RIDER, delta 88 riderz, LocoSoCal, CALIFORNIA 63, valley_legendz, DeuceDeuce, Alex U Faka, DANNY FLACO AZ, murillo73, PANCHO196754, DavidGs SS, angelm75, Hydrohype, mrdramaboxx, 93CaDdYdIpPiN, 6ix5iveIMP, DEREK BIGM, Pabloco_AZ, 405PRIDEBIKES, djrascal, jorgetellez, sunsetstrip67, low66, pompyboy, muchogriffo, 87 MONTE LS IN 559, Betty Boop, ~CAROL CITY~, WstSideLincoln, Sunny Side 75, $POMONA RIDER$, bigshowxp, SMLON83S, BRAVO, 94pimplac, DYABLITO, Firme Chola, MonteDreamer, 13SEVUM, Cut N 3's, mauriceindividuals, dig_derange, BuThatsaCHRYSLER, FloRida, bmoregoodtimer, Pink 87 Low, el chiludo, lowlowlow, hoppingcart, 1FIRME92, Biggy, DUBB-C, SPOOK82, TwOtYme, lightning, VALLEYBOY 818, unforgiven50insp, bigroy64, HVY-CHY 79, Oldchevys11, unity_mike, tank73, 1 GANGSTA COUPE, maddogg20/20, RO.LIFER, regal85, dougy83, AFFILIATED MONTE, 87ls, lethaljoe, DrPhilMadeMeDoIt, gummo, cutman, MACULANT, puentegab, hot$tuff5964, Dirty Bird 88, caddy4yaass, El Neto 213, STREIGHTOUTG, sour diesel, ssdjoey1904, dstrbd, gasman, midwestrhyda, 250 Game, mafioso65, Rag64SeaSick, SABORVANILLA


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 13 2011, 02:00 PM~20546479
> *you still got that column?
> *


yes


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2011, 02:21 PM~20546594
> *He answers your call?
> :biggrin:
> *


:0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2011, 02:21 PM~20546594
> *He answers your call?
> :biggrin:
> *



yea all the time..









Jealous much


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 13 2011, 04:48 PM~20547189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 13 2011, 03:46 PM~20547177
> *yes
> *


Good I want to buy it, pm me a # so I can come get it an whatever else you got that's on my list you might have :dunno:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

THE ULC RAISED OVER 150.00 FOR TURTLES FAMILY. LAST MINUTE...
 






> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 13 2011, 06:09 AM~20544055
> *Thats a great idea homie lets get the homies together to get some snaps  together and get this family up on their feet!   I have $100.00 on it
> *


LMK WHEN AND I CAN PICK UP THE SKRILLA.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 14 2011, 12:37 AM~20549837
> *THE ULC RAISED OVER 150.00 FOR TURTLES FAMILY. LAST MINUTE...
> 
> LMK WHEN AND I CAN PICK UP THE SKRILLA.
> *



I will stop by turtle house manana homie!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 14 2011, 01:05 AM~20549975
> *I will stop by turtle house manana homie!
> *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti+May 13 2011, 09:37 PM~20549837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thnks homie...

would like to thank everyone who put in on a good cause we are planning a car-wash and maybe a benifit show...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 14 2011, 07:55 AM~20550677
> *it was 162.00
> thnks homie...
> 
> ...


Hell Yeah


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Today looks like it will be a good day to take out the kites and flying them with my kids! :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 13 2011, 10:05 PM~20549975
> *I will stop by turtle house manana homie!
> *


Big ups 2 Benny thnks for the 100 dollar donation... much respect homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 13 2011, 11:37 PM~20549837
> *THE ULC RAISED OVER 150.00 FOR TURTLES FAMILY. LAST MINUTE...
> 
> LMK WHEN AND I CAN PICK UP THE SKRILLA.
> *


what hsppened hope everything is cool


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 14 2011, 04:44 PM~20552553-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 12 2011, 01:05 PM~20537690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 14 2011, 02:03 PM~20552164
> *
> 
> 
> ...



clean


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 14 2011, 01:27 PM~20551762
> *Big ups 2 Benny thnks for the 100 dollar donation... much respect homie. :thumbsup:
> *


No problem homie its all good for a homie!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@May 14 2011, 06:12 PM~20552869
> *
> *


I might just stop by and see whats going down! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Texas 61 Impala, FORTWORTHAZTEC
:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump, see yall at the show in the A M


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 14 2011, 08:26 PM~20553600
> *
> *


Turtle i will hit you up tomorrow bro


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 12 2011, 05:12 PM~20539383
> *Whts up homies,
> Most of you knw me as Turtle and hv always loved and will always be a lowrider, as most of you knw i switch cars like no other... well im having to step out of the game for a while until funds and my family is back on track... Iam  proud member of FORT WORTH and the lowriding scene... but right now my father in law Javier Gonzales has been fighting cancer for atleast 20 years and has been thru so many major surgerys... him and my mother inlaw Nancy Gonzales just renuied there wedding vowles on 04/30/11 in Lubbock TX, Javier was admitted to Lubbock ER on the next day for pains in his stomach... DR'S gv him Meds and sent him on his way... the next day they left home to HOUSTON TX where my inlaws live and on the way home he went into shock and was back in the Hospital again... this time his DR found a hole in his intestin and he is having alot of pain and issues are coming back all over again... he was just sent home today from the hospital and with him not working and just my mother inlaw working there is hardley any money for them to keep up with all the bills...
> im putting my LAC up for sale and will be selling other things for them both to help them get back on there feet... the money frm the sell will go to them, i will be selling pumps and etc... THE LAC IS GOING FOR 4500.00 WITH THE WHEELS AND 4K WITH OUT...
> ...


Turtle I have not had the previlage to meat you so far, but i can tell you have a big heart Homie just by your actions. I wish you and your family the best. Ower prayers are with your familia. 


Who can i give my donation tomorrow?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@May 15 2011, 01:25 AM~20555116
> *Turtle I have not had the previlage to meat you so far, but i can tell you have a big heart Homie just by your actions. I wish you and your family the best. Ower prayers are with your familia.
> Who can i give my donation tomorrow?
> *


Ill take it if needed. I dont know if turtle will be there.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:biggrin: 

bout to get up and wash the caddy...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Today is a good day to kick it and chill witht he family! I am its a family day today! uffin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Great Show  good times


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 15 2011, 05:47 PM~20557956
> *Great Show  good times
> *


x2 uffin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Good time at show. 
Anyone know if that biker selling 50-50 tickets was with a club. There with vfw post?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 15 2011, 08:14 PM~20558793
> *Good time at show.
> Anyone know if that biker selling 50-50 tickets was with a club. There with vfw post?
> *


What kinda bike he have?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 15 2011, 12:40 PM~20556974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Booty kit looks dope Joe....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 15 2011, 09:05 PM~20559538
> *Booty kit looks dope Joe....
> *


Thanks homie, just tryin to get on ur level big dawg.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 15 2011, 09:18 PM~20559648
> *Thanks homie, just tryin to get on ur level big dawg.
> *


Your way past my level homie...can't wait to see it in person next weekend at the cruise


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Sure felt good crusin the streets of the 817


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 15 2011, 09:25 PM~20559725
> *Your way past my level homie...can't wait to see it in person next weekend at the cruise
> *


Cruise is in 2 weeks homie but I'm takin it to OKC nxt weeked if u wanna take ur duece out there let me know and we can roll out 2gether


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Looks real good Joe.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by USF '63_@May 15 2011, 09:38 PM~20559817
> *Looks real good Joe.
> *


Thanks Bob, Brian at the Impala Shop did a awsome job getting my car ready to hit the streets.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 15 2011, 10:26 PM~20559726
> *Sure felt good crusin the streets of the 817
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Texas 61 Impala, enrique banuelos, -SUPER62-, ENOUGH SAID


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GT HAD TO HIT UP THE WHATAGURGER BEFORE THE SHOW


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE INVITE TURTLE TO KICK IT AT UR CRIB AFTER THE SHOW, WE HAD A GOODTIMES SORRY WE COULDNT STAY LONGER HOMIE


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 15 2011, 08:26 PM~20559726
> *Sure felt good crusin the streets of the 817
> 
> 
> ...


Clean ride. ...


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

*THE ULC 2ND ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW*



*THIS IS JUST A THANK YOU NOT AN INVITE RATHER THAN TAG EACH PROFILE THE ULC & VFW POST 8235 THANK ALL THE CAR CLUB'S


TECHNIQUES DFW CC
GOOD TIMES DFW CC
NEW WAVE DFW CC
ROLLERZ ONLY FT WORTH CC (Money Mike)
MAJESTICS DFW CC (DAVID)
CREATIONS CC
ESTILO BROWN PRIDE CC
KINGS OF KINGS 
FORITOS FINEST LOWRIDERS CC
TRANQUILO C.C
UNTOUCHABLES CC
STICKLY FAMILIA CC
ARTS TIRES AND DJ (NIA)
TRUE CLASSICS CC FT WORTH
STRICTLY RIDAZ CC, DFW,TEXAS


SPECIAL THANKS TO THE FOLLOWING
Elma Garica
Christina Garcia
North Texas Bully Rescue
Curtis Slade
Reina Gonzales
Tina Sanchez
Little "G"
Unique Karz (GABBY)
Rigo Arellano


WE HOPE THAT WE GOT EVERYONE*


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 15 2011, 08:26 PM~20559726
> *Sure felt good crusin the streets of the 817
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BOOTY !!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 16 2011, 07:34 AM~20561488
> *NICE BOOTY !!!
> *


when you getting yours Ramon?.....we'll be the booty crew


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Hopefully next show we will be ready to hop. And should have a taller 3-wheel


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: -SUPER62-, $Money Mike$, outlawcrewcab, 80 Eldog


Wassup guys!

Good to finally meet you Joe! Thanks for the great info. I'll be getting in touch with you when I get my frame ready to smooth out.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 15 2011, 10:32 PM~20560195
> *THANKS FOR THE INVITE TURTLE TO KICK IT AT UR CRIB AFTER THE SHOW, WE HAD A GOODTIMES SORRY WE COULDNT STAY LONGER HOMIE
> 
> 
> ...


2x!! was a good time!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 16 2011, 06:59 AM~20561569
> *when you getting yours Ramon?.....we'll be the booty crew
> *


What up Jose Luis ! Don't know I'm not a BALLER like yall ! Some day ill be on yalls level to be on the BOOTY crew !


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, regal_swaga, Macias


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SEISKUATRO_@SS,May 15 2011, 11:51 PM~20560595
> *Clean ride. ...
> *


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 16 2011, 11:00 AM~20562597
> *2x!! was a good time!!!
> *


ALLDAY EVERYDAY CHRIS, WHEN YOU GONNA PULL OUT THE RAG HOMIE?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 16 2011, 12:03 PM~20563008
> *What up Jose Luis ! Don't know I'm not a BALLER like yall ! Some day ill be on yalls level to be on the BOOTY crew !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 13 2011, 01:56 PM~20546462
> *:drama:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's good 817 !


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

2000 pages and still going strong, what's up Raymond


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

What's up everybody :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 16 2011, 09:27 PM~20567258
> *What's up everybody  :nicoderm:
> *


WAT IT DEW BIG PETE, WHERE WERE U ON SUNDAY?


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 16 2011, 08:29 PM~20567271
> *WAT IT DEW BIG PETE, WHERE WERE U ON SUNDAY?
> *


I worked everyday last week didn't do much. Bad ass 5th


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 16 2011, 09:35 PM~20567363
> *I worked everyday last week didn't do much. Bad ass 5th
> *


THATS COOL AND THANKS. YOU GONNA BE READY FOR THE CRUISE RIGHT????


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Texas Massacre, juangotti, chrisdizzle, ENOUGH SAID, 817PETE

WAT IT DEW FORITOS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chillen


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 16 2011, 09:50 PM~20567573
> * chillen
> *



I GUESS NOBODY ELSE TOOK ANY PICS FROM THE SHOW


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 16 2011, 08:42 PM~20567464
> *THATS COOL AND THANKS.  YOU GONNA BE READY FOR THE CRUISE RIGHT????
> *


 :thumbsup: Ill be ready for the cruise :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@May 16 2011, 07:44 PM~20566792
> *2000 pages and still going strong, what's up Raymond
> *


Not much homie just workin and low rideing !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 17 2011, 02:53 AM~20568896
> *:thumbsup: Ill be ready for the cruise :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Can sumbody pm me info on this???


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 16 2011, 05:55 PM~20565296
> *ALLDAY EVERYDAY CHRIS, WHEN YOU GONNA PULL OUT THE RAG HOMIE?
> *


Real soon! Going on next Cruz! Won't show till paint is on of course! 
But she should b road worthy as of last night!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup homies! I got sum 13's all chrome looking to trade for 14's


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Mavs play tonight?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2011, 09:26 AM~20569822
> * Mavs play tonight?
> *


Yea! 8pm tonight! 
Game one conf finals
home court tonight!! 


 got Dirk?


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by califas_@May 16 2011, 05:52 PM~20565718
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


What's up califas :nicoderm:


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

*FT Worth Texas!* I am a local artist/photographer in the DFW. I am looking for top Bombs "Best of the Best Bombs". I am in the works of creating an all Bombs 2012 Calendar for top Bombs in DFW with top lady models. I have a few spots available and I am looking for the best bombs in FT Worth who would be interested in being a part of this:

Feel free to contact me for more information:

[email protected]

www.facebook.com/xgphotos
www.myspace.com/xgphotos

Look forward to hearing from you  

XG


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 16 2011, 10:55 PM~20567630
> *I GUESS NOBODY ELSE TOOK ANY PICS FROM THE SHOW
> *


I took a couple. Not to many


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 17 2011, 09:36 AM~20569610
> *Can sumbody pm me info on this???
> *


In my sig.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 17 2011, 08:38 AM~20569626
> *Real soon! Going on next Cruz! Won't show till paint is on of course!
> But she should b road worthy as of last night!
> 
> *



HELL YEA SOUNDS GOOD, ANY MORE INFO U NEED JUST GET AT ME CHRIS.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 17 2011, 09:26 AM~20569822
> * Mavs play tonight?
> *


HELL YEA GAME 1, LETS GO MAVS. TIME TO GET THAT RING SO ALL THOSE HATERS CAN ZIP IT. OF COURSE THEN THEIR COME BACK WOULD GO SOMETHING LIKE" YEA BUT THEY ONLY HAVE 1 AND LAKERS HAVE 16" ITS OK CAUSE HATERS GONNA HATE REGUARDLESS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MAVS UP AT THE HALF


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOODTIMES WILL BE GIVING AWARDS FOR 

BEST OF SHOW CAR
BEST OF SHOW TRUCK
ROLLIN DEEP AWARD

BEST OF SHOW WILL BE PRESENTED AT THE SONIC ON MAIN AT THE END OF THE CRUISE.

ROLLIN DEEP AWARD WILL BE COUNTED AT THE FIESTA BEFORE WE LEAVE AND PRESENTED AT THE SONIC AS WELL SO BRING OUT THEM RIDES AND LETS ROLL.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 17 2011, 08:53 PM~20574232
> *:nicoderm:
> *


Wat it dew Big Pete


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 17 2011, 08:13 PM~20574430
> *Wat it dew Big Pete
> *


At work 
:happysad:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 17 2011, 09:28 PM~20574534
> *At work
> :happysad:
> *


Must be nice to get paid for being on LIL, do u get paid by the hour or by the post lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MAVS PUTTING ON A CLINIC ONCE AGAIN


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Clinic!! :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

good game


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*You guys still down to hit the junkyards this weekend?... The homie 68Rida (brandon) from Tulsa got us access to a junkyard saturday if we want to go. he also knows of a few others in his area.

If you guys are down, we would leave saturday at 4am from Plano to arrive in the Tulsa Area at 8:00am....hit the yards till about 1:00 and head back... i have room for 2 or 3 in my truck.

Let me know if anyone is down so i can let Brandon know*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

If Tulsa is too far, we can go to a local yard. I'm good either way.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 18 2011, 08:00 AM~20576941
> *If Tulsa is too far, we can go to a local yard. I'm good either way.
> *



what good local yards you know of?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 18 2011, 08:55 AM~20577262
> *what good local yards you know of?
> *


To be honest, Alex (loco61) knows where they are and how to get there. I always follow him.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 18 2011, 07:36 AM~20576854
> *You guys still down to hit the junkyards this weekend?... The homie 68Rida (brandon) from Tulsa got us access to a junkyard saturday if we want to go. he also knows of a few others in his area.
> 
> If you guys are down, we would leave saturday at 4am from Plano to arrive in the Tulsa Area at 8:00am....hit the yards till about 1:00 and head back... i have room for 2 or 3 in my truck.
> ...


Man I wud love to go but lack of time and even bigger lack of funds keep me home these days!! But the wife grads college late July then back to two income fam agin!!
Then it's on!!! 

man these kinda trips r da bomb!!
Bro won't it b da chit wen r boys r old enough to go wit us?? :wow: good times to come!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 18 2011, 09:31 AM~20577489
> *Bro won't it b da chit wen r boys r old enough to go wit us?? :wow:  good times to come!!
> *


hell yes...:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 17 2011, 03:14 PM~20572359
> *HELL YEA GAME 1, LETS GO MAVS. TIME TO GET THAT RING SO ALL THOSE HATERS CAN ZIP IT.  OF COURSE THEN THEIR COME BACK WOULD GO SOMETHING LIKE" YEA BUT THEY ONLY HAVE 1 AND LAKERS HAVE 16"  ITS OK CAUSE HATERS GONNA HATE REGUARDLESS
> *


*Okay Homie you got ur MONEY ????*


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LUNCH TIME BUMP FOR THE 817


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Homies


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 18 2011, 11:02 AM~20578122
> *LUNCH TIME BUMP FOR THE 817
> *


bout to get my grub on too... To bad there's no good mexican food around the office.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 18 2011, 11:26 AM~20577873
> *Okay Homie you got ur MONEY ????
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 18 2011, 10:26 AM~20577873
> *Okay Homie you got ur MONEY ????
> 
> 
> *



HAHA LEONARD ARE U A OKC FAN NOW, UR NOT THE ONLY ONE HOMIE DONT FEEL BAD.


----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

San antonio. GOOD TIMES passing throw :wave: ...

Whts up guys


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mafioso65_@May 18 2011, 04:17 PM~20580119
> *San antonio. GOOD TIMES passing throw  :wave: ...
> 
> Whts up guys
> *


WATS GOOD JOSE, STOP BY ANYTIME HOMIE


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 18 2011, 07:36 AM~20576854
> *You guys still down to hit the junkyards this weekend?... The homie 68Rida (brandon) from Tulsa got us access to a junkyard saturday if we want to go. he also knows of a few others in his area.
> 
> If you guys are down, we would leave saturday at 4am from Plano to arrive in the Tulsa Area at 8:00am....hit the yards till about 1:00 and head back... i have room for 2 or 3 in my truck.
> ...


* CANCELLED *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## mafioso65 (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 18 2011, 03:58 PM~20580345
> *WATS GOOD JOSE, STOP BY ANYTIME HOMIE
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, juangotti, 817.TX.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: juangotti


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What up Foros! :biggrin:


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by U.L.C. Texas_@May 16 2011, 02:15 AM~20561052
> *THE ULC 2ND ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW
> THIS IS JUST A THANK YOU NOT AN INVITE RATHER THAN TAG EACH PROFILE THE ULC & VFW POST 8235 THANK ALL THE CAR CLUB'S
> TECHNIQUES DFW CC
> ...


Being that we are a new up and coming club, I'm sure there is a little confusion concerning our stand with the U.L.C and U.L.A. I would like to take this time to make clear that *we are no part of the U.L.A or U.L.C*. _It is my opinion_ that membership of such organizations, despite genuine intentions _can_ unfortunately become grounds for favoritism, division and politics within the lowrider community. We did in the past have a member who enrolled in the U.L.C but some decisions were made and he is no longer with us for non related reasons. I would however like to thank all those who make up these organizations and make many of the car shows and local events possible. We look forward to more events from both organizations but would prefer to remain neutral toward the two in regards to membership.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 18 2011, 09:40 PM~20581877
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats up Germaine? :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@May 18 2011, 09:37 PM~20581851
> *Being that we are a new up and coming club, I'm sure there is a little confusion concerning our stand with the U.L.C and U.L.A. I would like to take this time to make clear that we are no part of the U.L.A or U.L.C. It is my opinion that membership of such organizations, despite genuine intentions can unfortunately become grounds for favoritism, division and politics within the lowrider community. We did in the past have a member who enrolled in the U.L.C but some decisions were made and he is no longer with us for non related reasons. I would however like to thank all those who make up these organizations and make many of the car shows and local events possible. We look forward to more events from both organizations but would prefer to remain neutral toward the two in regards to membership.
> *


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for the Funk, just a lil over a week til the cruise, ROLL CALL who's ready????


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2011, 07:01 PM~20582005
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2011, 10:00 PM~20581994
> *Whats up Germaine? :biggrin:
> *


chillaxing to the max, trying to make some dollas to feed my kidz


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I plan on cruiz. But never know till that day


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 18 2011, 10:11 PM~20582679
> *I plan on cruiz. But never know till that day
> *


I FEEL YA, WHO ELSE???


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

WTF lol


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :no: :run: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

GOOOOD MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 18 2011, 09:20 PM~20582141
> *Bump for the Funk, just a lil over a week til the cruise, ROLL CALL who's ready????
> *


ill be there. ill be a little late but ill be there big homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: 

---------------------------------------------------------------------







Lets go Mavs and the great white hope! :biggrin:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

Have these black display posts for sale, 12 posts with orange chains,hooks,ect, only 6 were used one time and other 6 have never been used....pm or call 214 827-8967.....$80 for it all.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2011, 08:57 AM~20584697
> *GOOOOD MORNING  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Alex !


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 19 2011, 11:35 AM~20585296
> *Have these black display posts for sale, 12 posts with orange chains,hooks,ect, only 6 were used one time and other 6 have never been used....pm or call 214 827-8967.....$80 for it all.....
> 
> 
> ...



SOLD!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 19 2011, 11:37 AM~20585311
> *What's up Alex !
> *



CHillin... How You Been Luis??


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2011, 09:47 AM~20585369
> *SOLD!!!!
> *


not yet,sold once there paid and picked up...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 19 2011, 11:56 AM~20585444
> *not yet,sold once there paid and picked up...
> *


But I'm sure you will give buyer a reasonable amount of time to pick up the goods they have negotiated with you about.


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2011, 10:01 AM~20585477
> *But I'm sure you will give buyer a reasonable amount of time to pick up the goods they have negotiated with you about.
> *


of coarse,but its just who ever comes first to get them, they are not mine just selling them for one of my customers and he does not want to sit on anything...not a big deal just first come, first to take them home....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 19 2011, 12:05 PM~20585502
> *of coarse,but its just who ever comes first to get them, they are not mine just selling them for one of my customers and he does not want to sit on anything...not a big deal just first come, first to take them home....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

<a href='http://vimeo.com/22723765' target='_blank'>*FT Worth Texas! *I am a local artist/photographer in Dallas. I am looking for top Bombs "Best of the Best Bombs". I am in the works of creating an all Bombs 2012 Calendar for top Bombs in DFW with top lady models. I have a few spots available and I am looking for the best bombs in FT Worth who would be interested in being a part of this:

Feel free to contact me for more information:

[email protected]

www.facebook.com/xgphotos
www.myspace.com/xgphotos

Look forward to hearing from you 

XG 








[email protected]


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by XG_@May 19 2011, 12:35 PM~20585631
> *<a href='http://vimeo.com/22723765' target='_blank'>FT Worth Texas! I am a local artist/photographer in Dallas. I am looking for top Bombs "Best of the Best Bombs". I am in the works of creating an all Bombs 2012 Calendar for top Bombs in DFW with top lady models. I have a few spots available and I am looking for the best bombs in FT Worth who would be interested in being a part of this:
> 
> Feel free to contact me for more information:
> ...


I dont even think we have any bad ass bombs from Fort Worth. I think Street Life has one but I dont remember how clean it is. I would hit up either D Town Bombs or Veteranos


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2011, 12:24 PM~20585915
> *I dont even think we have any bad ass bombs from Fort Worth. I think Street Life has one but I dont remember how clean it is. I would hit up either D Town Bombs or Veteranos
> *


Homiestylin


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 19 2011, 01:35 PM~20585974
> *Homiestylin
> *


From Arlington and I think he is in it already


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 19 2011, 09:35 AM~20585296
> *Have these black display posts for sale, 12 posts with orange chains,hooks,ect, only 6 were used one time and other 6 have never been used....pm or call 214 827-8967.....$80 for it all.....
> 
> 
> ...


Sold and picked up....thanks


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@May 19 2011, 12:26 PM~20586296
> *Sold and picked up....thanks
> *


 :biggrin: THE QUICK DRIVE WAS WELL WORTH IT!
AND AS FOR ALL THE RUMORS OVER THE YEARS ITS ALL BS. EVEN GOIN BACK MYSELF FOR SOME WORK.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 19 2011, 02:27 PM~20586668
> *:biggrin:  THE QUICK DRIVE WAS WELL WORTH IT!
> AND AS FOR ALL THE RUMORS OVER THE YEARS ITS ALL BS. EVEN GOIN BACK MYSELF FOR SOME WORK.
> *


Wats the RUMORS????


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone got a piston pump for sale?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by XG_@May 19 2011, 11:35 AM~20585631
> *<a href='http://vimeo.com/22723765' target='_blank'>FT Worth Texas! I am a local artist/photographer in Dallas. I am looking for top Bombs "Best of the Best Bombs". I am in the works of creating an all Bombs 2012 Calendar for top Bombs in DFW with top lady models. I have a few spots available and I am looking for the best bombs in FT Worth who would be interested in being a part of this:
> 
> Feel free to contact me for more information:
> ...


Homeboy wit the black 61 in northside has a bomb wit capone murals on it....looks pretty clean


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 18 2011, 09:20 PM~20582141
> *Bump for the Funk, just a lil over a week til the cruise, ROLL CALL who's ready????
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE+May 19 2011, 11:35 AM~20585296-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thought You Were A Cool Dude Guess Not, We Talked About A Price Of $60 If I Picked Them Up This Afternoon. Then I Called You Hour And Ahalf Later And You Said That You Sold THem an Hour Ago ANd You THought It Was Me. Dont Sound Right To Me.. Its Cool Tho..


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2011, 04:33 PM~20587969
> *Thought You Were A Cool Dude Guess Not, We Talked About A Price Of $60 If I Picked Them Up This Afternoon. Then I Called You Hour And Ahalf Later And You Said That You Sold THem an Hour Ago ANd You THought It Was Me. Dont Sound Right To Me.. Its Cool Tho..
> *


PAID IN FULL, YOU KNOW THE SAYING " MONEY TALKS [email protected]%^& WALKS" BUT I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM LOANING THEM. I AINT TRIPPIN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@May 19 2011, 06:45 PM~20588040
> *PAID IN FULL, YOU KNOW THE SAYING " MONEY TALKS [email protected]%^& WALKS" BUT I DONT HAVE A PROBLEM LOANING THEM. I AINT TRIPPIN
> *



Thanks Primo...  


Some People Just Dont Keep There Word.. And Money Isnt No Problem To Me..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ENOUGH SAID, Loco 61, artisticdream63

WAT IT DEW HOMIES


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2011, 05:53 PM~20588077
> *Thanks Primo...
> Some People Just Dont Keep There Word.. And Money Isnt No Problem To Me..
> *



HE NEVER HAS HOMIE


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

What up homies we all need to send congrats to the homie Dave and his family for the new baby boy :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 19 2011, 06:18 PM~20588245
> *What up homies we all need to send congrats to the homie Dave and his family for the new baby boy :thumbsup:
> *


CONGRATS DAVE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 19 2011, 04:15 PM~20588224
> *HE NEVER HAS HOMIE
> *


 :drama:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WATS GOOD TURTLE HOW U DOIN HOMIE


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT !!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 19 2011, 06:41 PM~20588405
> *TTT !!!
> *


SEE U GOT A NAME FOR THE LINCOLN, WHEN U GONNA BUST IT OUT


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Macias, ENOUGH SAID
hey Joe and Raymond que onda??? hey my old high school had a little car show today and i took my car up there and i won best in style. everyone was in something borrowed and they were little mocosos. i cant believe i got best in style cause there was other rides like an 08 or something bmw on 28s and a hummer on 30s and out of some of the nice rides i got that. i guess the low low is still the peoples choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 19 2011, 06:49 PM~20588452
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Macias, ENOUGH SAID
> hey Joe and Raymond que onda??? hey my old high school had a little car show today and i took my car up there and i won best in style. everyone was in something borrowed and they were little mocosos. i cant believe i got best in style cause there was other rides like an 08 or something bmw on 28s and a hummer on 30s and out of some of the nice rides i got that. i guess the low low is still the peoples choice. :thumbsup:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 18 2011, 09:26 AM~20577873
> *Okay Homie you got ur MONEY ????
> 
> 
> *


LOL!!!!! whats funny is that pink lil pony swept the LAKERS!!!! "Go LAKERS" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Yea go home and watch the MAVS play ball... U been talking to old man john too much :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GAMETIME


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 19 2011, 06:02 PM~20588538
> *GAMETIME
> *


    
Rangers up 1-0 top of 4th
gotta flip back and forth


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Damnt it cant see the game tonight. Some one keep me informed


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2011, 06:16 PM~20588634
> *Damnt it cant see the game tonight. Some one keep me informed
> *


19-11 mavs 5:30 1st


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MAVS DOWN BY 2 AT THE HALF, WHAT IT DEW HOMIES


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: ENOUGH SAID, 51 Bomb, 94 SS, artisticdream63, Macias, boricua87


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MAAAAAVS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROLANDO64SS_@May 19 2011, 09:15 PM~20589666
> *GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MAAAAAVS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


CLOSE GAME TOCLOSE FOR CONFORT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 19 2011, 07:18 PM~20588245
> *What up homies we all need to send congrats to the homie Dave and his family for the new baby boy :thumbsup:
> *



Congrats BIG DAVE!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLANDO64SS_@May 19 2011, 10:15 PM~20589666
> *GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MAAAAAVS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :run:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas Massacre, Loco 61, ENOUGH SAID

:|


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2011, 09:29 PM~20589800
> *:run:
> *


THATS ABOUT RIGHT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 19 2011, 04:30 PM~20588335
> *WATS GOOD TURTLE HOW U DOIN HOMIE
> *


chillin watchin this damn game.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

104-98 this sucks


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 19 2011, 05:18 PM~20588245
> *What up homies we all need to send congrats to the homie Dave and his family for the new baby boy :thumbsup:
> *


congrats!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 19 2011, 09:35 PM~20589854
> *chillin watchin this damn game.
> *


NOT LOOKINGGOOD


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, -SUPER62-, chevythang, FORTWORTHAZTEC


WAT IT DEW FORITOS


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 19 2011, 09:45 PM~20589924
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: ENOUGH SAID, -SUPER62-, chevythang, FORTWORTHAZTEC
> WAT IT DEW FORITOS
> *


Sup Joe


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

its all good they had to lose sumtime...  im still proud of them...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 19 2011, 09:46 PM~20589932
> *Sup Joe
> *


NOT MUCH JUST CHILLIN


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 19 2011, 08:47 PM~20589945
> *its all good they had to lose sumtime...   im still proud of them...
> *


Yea it sucked but there is still more games ahead.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 19 2011, 09:26 PM~20589769
> *Congrats BIG DAVE!!!!  :cheesy:
> *



thanks Chris and Alex..were really excited.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Skim, 8t4mc

sup brother


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2011, 11:19 PM~20590777
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Skim, 8t4mc
> 
> ...



sup tony

were just chillin in the hospital


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 19 2011, 11:20 PM~20590783
> *sup tony
> 
> were just chillin in the hospital
> *


 :0 well hopefully alls well :x:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 19 2011, 11:29 PM~20590840
> *:0  well hopefully alls well  :x:
> *



top of the world!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning TGIF


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 20 2011, 06:05 AM~20591688
> *Morning TGIF
> *



X2 Its Going To Be A Rainy Day..


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 19 2011, 08:43 PM~20589910
> *NOT LOOKINGGOOD
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: remember the Bet Homie them ponies are going to LOSE !!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 20 2011, 04:56 AM~20591742
> *X2  Its Going To Be A Rainy Day..
> *


lol rain but it's suppose to loom good for Sunday ??? Alex email the calendar again thanks


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 19 2011, 08:38 PM~20589879
> *104-98 this sucks
> *


 lol orale Homie there gonna lose !!!!!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 20 2011, 06:02 AM~20591889
> *lol orale Homie there gonna lose !!!!!!
> 
> *


Still a long way to go remember they unlike the Lakers are still playing!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 20 2011, 06:05 AM~20591899
> *Still a long way to go remember they unlike the Lakers are still playing!
> *



They choked yesterday Homie lol.. I will give them props they beat the Champion however how many rings does Dallas have ???? remember 2006 Dallas in the final won two st8 and then the lost 4 st8 lol ... We good Oklahoma !!!!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 20 2011, 07:14 AM~20591933
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Much like the players why is it so hard for Laker fans to take a lose. Super 62 is the only one that can take a loss like a man.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 20 2011, 06:21 AM~20591953
> *Much like the players why is it so hard for Laker fans to take a lose. Super 62 is the only one that can take a loss like a man.
> *



I'm a bad loser Homie LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:barf: OKC Thunder


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 20 2011, 07:21 AM~20591953
> *Much like the players why is it so hard for Laker fans to take a lose. Super 62 is the only one that can take a loss like a man.
> *


That's why I don't talk shit anymore, cuz my team is no longer in it, And I'm not gonna go cheer for another team just cuz they playing against the mavs and the mavs beat us. Really now I could care less who wins but I still watch cuz I love the game of basketball. All I can do now is sit back and hope for some good games and may the best team win.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 20 2011, 06:56 AM~20592103
> *I'm a bad loser Homie LOL :biggrin:
> *


You and old man John are proud of them 16 rings cause ya were the only ones alive to see them win all 16. As for the Mavs we are coming off of a 7 game winning streak we were due for a lose. We got this series! Go home team!  lol


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 20 2011, 08:30 AM~20592557
> *That's why I don't talk shit anymore, cuz my team is no longer in it, And I'm not gonna go cheer for another team just cuz they playing against the mavs and the mavs beat us. Really now I could care less who wins but I still watch cuz I love the game of basketball. All I can do now is sit back and hope for some good games and may the best team win.
> *


The basketball commercials are funny as hell. The one where the ball talks


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DONUTS_@May 20 2011, 10:36 AM~20592586
> *You and old man John are proud of them 16 rings cause ya were the only ones alive to see them win all 16. As for the Mavs we are coming off of a 7 game winning streak we were due for a lose. We got this series! Go home team!   lol
> *



:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

* Looking for a few homies to give me a hand loading up a 47' Fleetline i bought. It's sitting on jack stands and doesn't have wheel hubs. Trying to think of a way of loading it besides dragging it. Lunch and brews on me. *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Wheres it at and when?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2011, 12:09 PM~20593513
> *Wheres it at and when?
> *


Oak Cliff near Hampton/30....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2011, 12:09 PM~20593513
> *Wheres it at and when?
> *


...Tomorrow at noon :dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 20 2011, 01:11 PM~20593541
> *...Tomorrow at noon :dunno:
> *


Im down 349 5249


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: -SUPER62-, DONUTS

sup bro and ex


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 20 2011, 12:52 PM~20593662
> *Im down 817 349 5249
> *


Thanks bro... I'll keep you posted as the day goes on.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 20 2011, 01:01 PM~20593467
> * Looking for a few homies to give me a hand loading up a 47' Fleetline i bought. It's sitting on jack stands and doesn't have wheel hubs. Trying to think of a way of loading it besides dragging it. Lunch and brews on me.
> 
> 
> ...



I work tomorrow homie, but if you change to another day I can help out. Also let me know what you come up with to load it cuz I need to do the same and pick them 67's :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 20 2011, 01:32 PM~20593854
> *I work tomorrow homie, but if you change to another day I can help out.  Also let me know what you come up with to load it cuz I need to do the same and pick them 67's :biggrin:
> *


Gracias primo. I'll definately let you know what i come up with...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 20 2011, 01:32 PM~20593854
> *I work tomorrow homie, but if you change to another day I can help out.  Also let me know what you come up with to load it cuz I need to do the same and pick them 67's :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW 817, HOPE EVERYONE IS ENJOYING THIS WEATHER


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 20 2011, 11:32 AM~20593854
> *I work tomorrow homie, but if you change to another day I can help out.  Also let me know what you come up with to load it cuz I need to do the same and pick them 67's :biggrin:
> *


im off at 12 tomorrow i can help out after lmk... this fleetline the same one off craigs list?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 20 2011, 06:13 AM~20591931
> *
> *


How about a friendly bet if Mavs win this seires you change your avator to the real Mavs logo. If Thunder wins I will change mine to Lakers. For one month.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 20 2011, 03:37 PM~20594497
> *im off at 12 tomorrow i can help out after lmk... this fleetline the same one off craigs list?
> *


I get off at 2...if he changes the time we can roll out there together


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+May 20 2011, 02:46 PM~20594869-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SOUNDS GOOD HAVE IT ROLLED!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, DONUTS, artisticdream63


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

T



T




T


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 20 2011, 01:01 PM~20593467
> * Looking for a few homies to give me a hand loading up a 47' Fleetline i bought. It's sitting on jack stands and doesn't have wheel hubs. Trying to think of a way of loading it besides dragging it. Lunch and brews on me.
> 
> 
> ...



I can bring my trailer. It has an 8000lb winch and with some Go-Jacks it should get it up their fairly easily.


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 19 2011, 12:43 PM~20586020
> *From Arlington and I think he is in it already
> *


Appreciate the feedback! Yes Homiestylin he is April: Check out video footage from that day

http://vimeo.com/22723765


----------



## XG (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SUPER62-_@May 19 2011, 05:02 PM~20587757
> *Homeboy wit the black 61 in northside has a bomb wit capone murals on it....looks pretty clean
> *


I would love to check out his ride if anyone has a pic :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by XG_@May 20 2011, 08:46 PM~20596354
> *Appreciate the feedback! Yes Homiestylin he is April: Check out video footage from that day
> 
> http://vimeo.com/22723765
> *



NICE WORK


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 20 2011, 08:35 PM~20596295
> *I can bring my trailer.  It has an 8000lb winch and with some Go-Jacks it should bet it up their fairly easily.
> *



MUST BE NICE, BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOT MY PLATES AND INSURANCE TODAY, IM READY FOR THE STREETS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 20 2011, 09:54 PM~20596392
> *GOT MY PLATES AND INSURANCE TODAY, IM READY FOR THE STREETS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 20 2011, 08:57 PM~20596407
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



GOTTA GO SEE U AGAIN SOON, ARE U READY


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX+May 20 2011, 09:35 PM~20596295-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed.... :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 20 2011, 09:58 PM~20596424
> *GOTTA GO SEE U AGAIN SOON, ARE U READY
> *



You know you'll always have a spot in the shop!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 20 2011, 08:59 PM~20596425
> *Fixed.... :biggrin:
> *


THATS MESSED UP, BUT YEA I WOULD GO HELP BUT IM GONNA BE AT A BENIFIT EVENT IN THE MORNING FOR A LITTLE GIRL WHO IS IN ACOMA


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 20 2011, 09:00 PM~20596438
> *You know you'll always have a spot in the shop!
> *



OK WILL GET IT UP THERE AFTER THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 20 2011, 10:00 PM~20596439
> *THATS MESSED UP, BUT YEA I WOULD GO HELP BUT IM GONNA BE AT A BENIFIT EVENT IN THE MORNING FOR A LITTLE GIRL WHO IS IN ACOMA
> *


Sorry to hear that. Hope she comes out of it quickly.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 20 2011, 10:02 PM~20596448
> *OK WILL GET IT UP THERE AFTER THE SHOW THIS WEEKEND
> *


 :thumbsup: Cool.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 20 2011, 09:02 PM~20596450
> *Sorry to hear that.  Hope she comes out of it quickly.
> *


PRAYING FOR A MIRACLE, GIRL HAS BEEN THERE FOR A MONTH ALREADY AND SHE IS ONLY 7


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 20 2011, 09:00 PM~20596438
> *You know you'll always have a spot in the shop!
> *


WOULDNT TAKE IT NO WHERE ELSE AFTER THE JOB YOU DID ON IT LAST TIME IT WAS THERE.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

6 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Texas 61 Impala, ENOUGH SAID, SEISKUATRO,SS, BThompsonTX, chrisdizzle

:thumbsup:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+May 20 2011, 10:04 PM~20596464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Joe! I only like to do things one way...the right way!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 20 2011, 09:10 PM~20596496
> *Thanks Joe!  I only like to do things one way...the right way!
> *


I KNOW THATS RIGHT AND YOU DID, HELL MY CAR IS STILL SITTING IN THE LIFTED POSSITION AND I AINT TOUCHED IT IN A WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

7 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
7 Members: ENOUGH SAID, regal_swaga, Texas 61 Impala, XG, sixty7imp, SEISKUATRO,SS, chrisdizzle


FULLHOUSE


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 20 2011, 10:12 PM~20596502
> *I KNOW THATS RIGHT AND YOU DID, HELL MY CAR IS STILL SITTING IN THE LIFTED POSSITION AND I AINT TOUCHED IT IN A WEEK :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: She kicked my a$$, but in the end I kicked hers!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 20 2011, 09:16 PM~20596519
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  She kicked my a$$, but in the end I kicked hers!!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 20 2011, 08:01 AM~20591885
> *lol rain but it's suppose to loom good for Sunday ???  Alex email the calendar again thanks
> *



Sent


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW LOCO


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 20 2011, 10:37 PM~20596657
> *WAT IT DEW LOCO
> *



Chillin.. Just Got Home Gots Some Catching Up To Do.. Sorry To Hear About THe Little Girl... Thats Sad When Stuff Happends To Kids...  My Prayers Go Out To The Family.. :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 20 2011, 01:01 PM~20593467
> * Looking for a few homies to give me a hand loading up a 47' Fleetline i bought. It's sitting on jack stands and doesn't have wheel hubs. Trying to think of a way of loading it besides dragging it. Lunch and brews on me.
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet Find Luis... Man I Wish I Could Help Tomorrow But I Have A Full Weekend This Week.. :angry: Let Me Know If Yall Change THe Date


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 20 2011, 09:43 PM~20596695
> *Chillin.. Just Got Home Gots Some Catching Up To Do.. Sorry To Hear About THe Little Girl... Thats Sad When Stuff Happends To Kids...   My Prayers Go Out To The Family.. :angel:
> *



YEA IT IS SAD AND THANKS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 20 2011, 09:45 PM~20596706
> *Sweet Find Luis... Man I Wish I Could Help Tomorrow But I Have A Full Weekend This Week..  :angry:  Let Me Know If Yall Change THe Date
> *


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 20 2011, 10:04 PM~20596458
> *:thumbsup: Cool.
> *



Whats Up Brian??? Hey You Have Any 348 Oil Pans Laying Around You Want To Sell..?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 20 2011, 10:46 PM~20596708
> *
> *


Alright HOmie... Got To Call It A Night.. Be Safe Out There..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

THROW BACKS


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 20 2011, 10:53 PM~20596752
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 20 2011, 10:06 PM~20596476
> *WOULDNT TAKE IT NO WHERE ELSE AFTER THE JOB YOU DID ON IT LAST TIME IT WAS THERE.
> *


 :worship: 

Car looks real nice Joe. Brian takes care of business. Hope to see it up there getting more custom work done to it.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 20 2011, 10:47 PM~20596716
> *Whats Up Brian??? Hey You Have Any 348 Oil Pans Laying Around You Want To Sell..?
> *



:wave: No, I don't have any right now.

They repop the 409 pan and will work on the 348, but the dipstick will be on the passenger side.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NEW-61-64-C...sQ5fAccessories


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MORNING FT WORTH, DAMN BRIAN YOU UP EARLY FOR NOT BEING MORNING PERSON :biggrin:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 21 2011, 08:23 AM~20598211
> *MORNING FT WORTH, DAMN BRIAN YOU UP EARLY FOR NOT BEING MORNING PERSON  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, FedEx and UPS get to the shop between 9:00 and 9:15 so they make me get up early. Guess i am just getting used to it now.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 21 2011, 07:06 AM~20598102
> *:wave:  No, I don't have any right now.
> 
> They repop the 409 pan and will work on the 348, but the dipstick will be on the passenger side.
> ...



Thanks Brian.... 



G MORNING PEEPS :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Morning Fort Worth.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Good morning Ft Worth. I need to vent right now. i almost got my ass kicked today by two drunk coked out fools. i got off of on 28th street from 35 and i was at the light when these two dumbasses threw a beer bottle at me breaking my driverside mirror and passing the red light and everything swerving. then the driver stopped in the median to pick something up and as my light turned green i went forward passing them by, the driver started talkin shit and i asked them what the hell and i realized they were messed up. so i pulled over and got off to see whats up with the passenger side fool that threw me the bottle and as he was coming towards me to throw down and i was getting ready too untill the driver side fool ran up to me to and i said oh hell no i just backed off and took off. it was too early in the morning to get my ass whooped lol. they were driving a white four door like lumina like a 94 or something. they had a in loving memory sticker on the back window in the lower center part. i hate it when people get all messed up and think they can just whoop everyones ass. they coulda killed someone by passing the red light or crashing into someone. 

sorry everyone i just had to vent a little. im still hella pissed about it.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 21 2011, 09:02 AM~20598746
> *Good morning Ft Worth.  I need to vent right now. i almost got my ass kicked today by two drunk coked out fools. i got off of on 28th street from 35 and i was at the light when these two dumbasses threw a beer bottle at me breaking my driverside mirror and passing the red light and everything swerving. then the driver stopped in the median to pick something up and as my light turned green i went forward passing them by, the driver started talkin shit and i asked them what the hell and i realized they were messed up.  so i pulled over and got off to see whats up with the passenger side fool that threw me the bottle and as he was coming towards me to throw down and i was getting ready too untill the driver side fool ran up to me to and i said oh hell no i just backed off and took off.  it was too early in the morning to get my ass whooped lol. they were driving a white four door like lumina like a 94 or something. they had a in loving memory sticker on the back window in the lower center part.  i hate it when people get all messed up and think they can just whoop everyones ass. they coulda killed someone by passing the red light or crashing into someone.
> 
> sorry everyone i just had to vent a little. im still hella pissed about it.
> *


Dam homie that's fucked up ! Wish I was there to help u fuck them up. Yea I hate fuckin motha fuckers like that too. Good u alrite bro. Nomas calmate. Ull be ok. Lol


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I know what u mean macias


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 21 2011, 11:02 AM~20598746
> *Good morning Ft Worth.  I need to vent right now. i almost got my ass kicked today by two drunk coked out fools. i got off of on 28th street from 35 and i was at the light when these two dumbasses threw a beer bottle at me breaking my driverside mirror and passing the red light and everything swerving. then the driver stopped in the median to pick something up and as my light turned green i went forward passing them by, the driver started talkin shit and i asked them what the hell and i realized they were messed up.  so i pulled over and got off to see whats up with the passenger side fool that threw me the bottle and as he was coming towards me to throw down and i was getting ready too untill the driver side fool ran up to me to and i said oh hell no i just backed off and took off.  it was too early in the morning to get my ass whooped lol. they were driving a white four door like lumina like a 94 or something. they had a in loving memory sticker on the back window in the lower center part.  i hate it when people get all messed up and think they can just whoop everyones ass. they coulda killed someone by passing the red light or crashing into someone.
> 
> sorry everyone i just had to vent a little. im still hella pissed about it.
> *


should of busted out the GLOCK, fuck this punks!!!! :biggrin: , sucks tho


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 21 2011, 08:02 AM~20598746
> *Good morning Ft Worth.  I need to vent right now. i almost got my ass kicked today by two drunk coked out fools. i got off of on 28th street from 35 and i was at the light when these two dumbasses threw a beer bottle at me breaking my driverside mirror and passing the red light and everything swerving. then the driver stopped in the median to pick something up and as my light turned green i went forward passing them by, the driver started talkin shit and i asked them what the hell and i realized they were messed up.  so i pulled over and got off to see whats up with the passenger side fool that threw me the bottle and as he was coming towards me to throw down and i was getting ready too untill the driver side fool ran up to me to and i said oh hell no i just backed off and took off.  it was too early in the morning to get my ass whooped lol. they were driving a white four door like lumina like a 94 or something. they had a in loving memory sticker on the back window in the lower center part.  i hate it when people get all messed up and think they can just whoop everyones ass. they coulda killed someone by passing the red light or crashing into someone.
> 
> sorry everyone i just had to vent a little. im still hella pissed about it.
> *


There lucky that I wasnt with you cause them fools would have benn laid out. As long as your ok bro thats all that matters.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry Hector didn't recognize you!! :wow:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 21 2011, 10:02 AM~20598746
> *Good morning Ft Worth.  I need to vent right now. i almost got my ass kicked today by two drunk coked out fools. i got off of on 28th street from 35 and i was at the light when these two dumbasses threw a beer bottle at me breaking my driverside mirror and passing the red light and everything swerving. then the driver stopped in the median to pick something up and as my light turned green i went forward passing them by, the driver started talkin shit and i asked them what the hell and i realized they were messed up.  so i pulled over and got off to see whats up with the passenger side fool that threw me the bottle and as he was coming towards me to throw down and i was getting ready too untill the driver side fool ran up to me to and i said oh hell no i just backed off and took off.  it was too early in the morning to get my ass whooped lol. they were driving a white four door like lumina like a 94 or something. they had a in loving memory sticker on the back window in the lower center part.  i hate it when people get all messed up and think they can just whoop everyones ass. they coulda killed someone by passing the red light or crashing into someone.
> 
> sorry everyone i just had to vent a little. im still hella pissed about it.
> *


i had these two fools ask me the other day "what kinda cologne i wear" at a red light. As odd as the question was i didn't trust them so i reached under my seat for my strap and just replied "I ain't got time for this sh!t". Can't really trust peeps when they have bad intentions or try and distract you.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@May 21 2011, 11:37 AM~20599160
> *Sorry Hector didn't recognize you!!  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

THATS FUNNY AS HELL,


GLAD YOU OK HECTOR HOPE THEM FOOLS GET CAUGHT UP


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@May 21 2011, 12:37 PM~20599160
> *Sorry Hector didn't recognize you!!  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@May 21 2011, 12:40 PM~20599177
> *i had these two fools ask me the other day "what kinda cologne i wear" at a red light. As odd as the question was i didn't trust them so i reached under my seat for my strap and just replied "I ain't got time for this sh!t". Can't really trust peeps when they have bad intentions or try and distract you.
> *


Cant be to careful!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks everybody for taking the time to hear me out. i really appreciate the support  im glad im not hurt, who knows they coulda busted out with a blade or a gun and i wouldnt want to end up hurt over a broken mirror or from someone trying to be all hard and too prideful so im happy i made the right decision and walk away.


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@May 21 2011, 11:37 AM~20599160
> *Sorry Hector didn't recognize you!!  :wow:
> *


lol nuh uh that wasnt you Dre :roflmao: was it???? :scrutinize:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 21 2011, 12:00 PM~20599268
> *Cant be to careful!
> *


Man Hector were you in your lo-lo? Just glad your ok homie.. That's why I got my lil 45 with me all the time. I'm too old and I can't run. Shoot first and ask questions later, it easier to ask for forgivness then it is permission..


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@May 21 2011, 01:39 PM~20599687
> *Man Hector were you in your lo-lo? Just glad your ok homie.. That's why I got my lil 45 with me all the time. I'm too old and I can't run. Shoot first and ask questions later, it easier to ask for forgivness then it is permission..
> *


no John good thing i wasnt i was in my daily, if that woulda happen in my lo lo i woulda hurt someone. but yeah me and my dad are trying to get our concealed gun license but we are stalling. but now that im out of school i should get it pretty quickly.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOT SOME BURGERS ON THE GRILL AND READY FOR THE GAME...GO MAVS


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:biggrin: glad u all good Hector! 

GO MAVS!! :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ANYONE GOT A TRAILOR THEY CAN LOAN MY BOY RAYMOND SO WE CAN TAKE HIS 63 OUT TO THE OKC SHOW?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Texas 61 Impala, DONUTS, ENOUGH SAID, chrisdizzle
:wave:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:worship: GO MAVS :ninja: OKC THUNDER :buttkick:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 21 2011, 09:25 PM~20601481
> *:worship: GO MAVS    :ninja: OKC THUNDER  :buttkick:
> *



CLOSE GAME


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Texas 61 Impala, onelow05, miguel62, ENOUGH SAID, clupercio


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MAVS WIN, NOW IM READY TO HEAD THAT WAY


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 20 2011, 06:13 AM~20591931
> *
> *


 :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 21 2011, 08:45 PM~20601602
> *MAVS WIN, NOW IM READY TO HEAD THAT WAY
> *


When are you going?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 21 2011, 07:45 PM~20601602
> *MAVS WIN, NOW IM READY TO HEAD THAT WAY
> *


you guys be safe take sum good pics and bring home them 1st place wins... :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 21 2011, 09:52 PM~20601651
> *When are you going?
> *


LEAVING 4 AM


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> How about a friendly bet if Mavs win this seires you change your avator to the real Mavs logo. If Thunder wins I will change mine to Lakers. For one month.
> [/quote
> 
> X2


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 21 2011, 10:46 PM~20602298
> *LEAVING 4 AM
> *


Be safe homie!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 21 2011, 02:20 PM~20599600
> *thanks everybody for taking the time to hear me out. i really appreciate the support        im glad im not hurt, who knows they coulda busted out with a blade or a gun and i wouldnt want to end up hurt over a broken mirror or from someone trying to be all hard and too prideful so im happy i made the right decision and walk away.
> *



You Did A Good Thing Of Walking Away Homie... Id YOu Call The Cops. 


*THIS MORNING SOME GUYS BROKE MY BROTHER'S CAR WINDOW IN RIVERSIDE. THESE MOFOS CAME BACK AND MY BRO CHASE THEM.. IF ANYONE KNOWS SOME PUNKS THAT DRIVE A SILVER CAVILER LET ME KNOW. CASH REWARD IF YOU HELP ME FIND THEM..* :|


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

[


> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 20 2011, 08:35 PM~20596295
> *I can bring my trailer.  It has an 8000lb winch and with some Go-Jacks it should get it up their fairly easily.
> *


I thought about calling you Brian but i know you do a lot for everyone and you're constantly busy so i didn't want to bother. But if you're down let's do it..

Knock out two birds with one stone....since i have the other stuff you asked for. 

I'll call you today. Thanks again.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 21 2011, 10:46 PM~20602298
> *LEAVING 4 AM
> *


I hope you wear some Mavs stuff.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ANYONE GOING TO THE PIC-NIC TODAY?


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 18 2011, 08:01 PM~20582005
> *
> 
> 
> ...












:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@May 22 2011, 11:16 AM~20603561
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :happysad:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 22 2011, 07:07 AM~20602980
> *[
> 
> I thought about calling you Brian but i know you do a lot for everyone and you're constantly busy so i didn't want to bother. But if you're down let's do it..
> ...


Call me Luis...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 22 2011, 09:57 AM~20603307
> *ANYONE GOING TO THE PIC-NIC TODAY?
> *


theres a picnic today??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 21 2011, 01:48 PM~20599722
> *no John good thing i wasnt i was in my daily, if that woulda happen in my lo lo i woulda hurt someone. but yeah me and my dad are trying to get our concealed gun license but we are stalling. but now that im out of school i should get it pretty quickly.
> *



you can obtain the utah license very quickly..If you need any hand gun teaching let me know.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 22 2011, 10:39 AM~20604091
> *theres a picnic today??
> *


Isnt there one at echo lake


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 22 2011, 02:26 PM~20604264
> *you can obtain the utah license very quickly..If you need any hand gun teaching let me know.
> *


what's the diffrence between Utah and the Texas license?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone have a piston pump for sale?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 22 2011, 01:41 PM~20604317
> *what's the diffrence between Utah and the Texas license?
> *


cheaper and it doesnt require you to pass the shooting exame./ qualification

I do believe a person should learn to properly handle a firearm before a license is issued.. 

Just throwing it out there.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 22 2011, 12:48 PM~20604344
> *cheaper and it doesnt require you to pass the shooting exame./ qualification
> 
> I do believe a person should learn to properly handle a firearm before a license is issued..
> ...


Is it legal here?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 22 2011, 02:38 PM~20604530
> *Is it legal here?
> *



yes sir.. Look it up


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 22 2011, 11:26 AM~20604264
> *you can obtain the utah license very quickly..If you need any hand gun teaching let me know.
> *


sounded like a good deal.The new law will require non-resident applicants for a Utah concealed firearms permit to have their resident state license first before they can also receive a Utah concealed firearms permit. This law is set to go into effect for applications for new or renewal licenses received after May 10, 2011. A reading of the bill appears to allow those already holding a Utah license to keep that license until it expires, but they will not be allowed to renew their license unless they submit a copy of their resident state CHL with their renewal application along with an additional $5 non-resident fee. So, for all our Texas member-clients with a Utah license, when your Utah license expires, you will have to obtain a Texas CHL if you wish to renew your Utah license. However, as for now, your license remains in full force and effect and recognized in Texas.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 22 2011, 04:44 PM~20605002
> *sounded like a good deal.The new law will require non-resident applicants for a Utah concealed firearms permit to have their resident state license first before they can also receive a Utah concealed firearms permit.  This law is set to go into effect for applications for new or renewal licenses received after May 10, 2011.  A reading of the bill appears to allow those already holding a Utah license to keep that license until it expires, but they will not be allowed to renew their license unless they submit a copy of their resident state CHL with their renewal application along with an additional $5 non-resident fee.  So, for all our Texas member-clients with a Utah license, when your Utah license expires, you will have to obtain a Texas CHL if you wish to renew your Utah license.  However, as for now, your license remains in full force and effect and recognized in Texas.
> *



awww.. theyve ben trying to do that for awhile now..Texas threw a fit that a license was honered here could be obtained without passing the shooting qualification..

I didnt know that already passed..Thanks for that update.

With the buisness that I own and the weapons I transport Ive never felt the need to acquire a license..In texas owning a buisness I still always carry my glock.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 22 2011, 11:09 AM~20603758
> *Call me Luis...
> *


* Thanks to all of you who also offered to give me a hand. If you guys ever need any help, give me a shout *


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 22 2011, 02:56 PM~20605046
> * Thanks to all of you who also offered to give me a hand. If you guys ever need any help, give me a shout
> 
> 
> ...


OG WRAP AROUNDS ATLEAST 500 A PEICE... :biggrin: 
NICE FIND C-LIST FIND SIN7


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 22 2011, 05:56 PM~20605046
> * Thanks to all of you who also offered to give me a hand. If you guys ever need any help, give me a shout
> 
> 
> ...












Welcome to the fleetline club! 










:biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Sup Dre Sup John


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 22 2011, 06:30 PM~20605728
> *Sup Dre Sup John
> *


Just chillin bro sup with you


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Turn Out At Echo Lake... Good Seeing THe Homies There..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 22 2011, 09:12 PM~20606580
> *Nice Turn Out At Echo Lake... Good Seeing THe Homies There..
> *


pics :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

JUST GOT IN FROM THE OKC SHOW, IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT, BIG UPS TO THE DFW PEEPS THAT MADE IT OUT THERE. GOT LOTS OF PICS TO SHARE


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 22 2011, 10:56 PM~20606991
> *JUST GOT IN FROM THE OKC SHOW, IT WAS A GOOD TURNOUT, BIG UPS TO THE DFW PEEPS THAT MADE IT OUT THERE.  GOT LOTS OF PICS TO SHARE
> *



Where are they????!!!!! :biggrin:

Congrats on the trophies!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 22 2011, 10:12 PM~20607128
> *Where are they????!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> Congrats on the trophies!!!!
> *


HERE ARE A FEW









































































































































GOT A WHOLE LOT MORE TO UPLOAD MANANA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 22 2011, 10:15 PM~20606617
> *pics :nicoderm:
> *


No Pics THis Time Luis...  













uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its Going To Be A Long Night :420: :biggrin:


----------



## Sammytt (May 23, 2011)

Pictures on my ride 

http://img4.imagehypper.com/img.php?id=600...2acfa79dd948221

http://img4.imagehypper.com/img.php?id=600...59ab2b526e2ad4d





















______________________


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sammytt_@May 23 2011, 02:15 AM~20608422
> *Pictures on my ride
> 
> http://img4.imagehypper.com/img.php?id=600...2acfa79dd948221
> ...


SPAMMER


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2011, 09:26 AM~20609246
> *SPAMMER
> *


 :angry:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX.+May 21 2011, 08:30 PM~20601233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah bro i could always learn some hand gun skills.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Anybody have a sledge hammer I can borrow. Riverside area


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MORE OKC PICS AS PROMISED


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Macias, ENOUGH SAID
sup Joe??? great pictures


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 23 2011, 05:25 PM~20612353
> *4 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Macias, ENOUGH SAID
> sup Joe??? great pictures
> *



WAT IT DEW MACIAS, THANKS I TRIED TO BRING SOMETHING BACK TO SHARE FOR THOSE THAT COULDNT MAKE IT OUT THERE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2011, 06:00 PM~20612214
> *Anybody have a sledge hammer I can borrow. Riverside area
> *



Swing by my Dads Crib... He Has One.. Let Me KNow If Your Going By THere So I Can Call Him And Let Him Know


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2011, 03:00 PM~20612214
> *Anybody have a sledge hammer I can borrow. Riverside area
> *


call me...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

good pics ENOUGH SAID


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 23 2011, 08:39 PM~20613853
> *good pics ENOUGH SAID
> *



THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 23 2011, 06:20 PM~20612325
> *MORE OKC PICS AS PROMISED
> 
> 
> ...


Quality pics homie nice rides homie!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 23 2011, 09:02 PM~20614090
> *Quality pics homie nice rides homie!
> *



PUROS PHONE PICS HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

922 user(s) active in the past 10 minutes
Active Users 444 guests, 421 members 57 anonymous members
gamblers61, Google.com , Texas 61 Impala, gottie, hoppinlincoln, SANTO_DIABLO, Elbubu801, BLVD Kreeper, fuentez, olds88, CADILLACSAM, CESAR(CAPRICE)72, BLVD74, 254BIGFISH, TRAVIESO87, Q-VO 65, eastbay_drop, calicruising, kingdreday, luv2tuk, ESEROB, shrekloc, CERTIFIED TROUBLE, soloco, upncomin6, Tru Ridaz, tihz_wa, harborarea310, BackBump61, Six4, cadillac18, Chapo, cdznutz42069, Simonmcnasty, %candy mobile%, SAUL, MSN.com , MR.BOMB, Royal Legacy, 2000 TOWNCAR, E-ROCK, gizmoscustoms, base905, LIL LUIS, lsfd181, Yahoo.com, Google Adsense , blue thunder, LINCOLNSAL, Riderz-4-Life, el cuate-g, bibbs, CHARLIEBROWN57, ralph9577, lacon13, AFFILIATED MONTE, menace59, Royalty, OFDatTX, Barba, BIGJOE619, RAMIREZ512, bigbodymodelo, droppedlow62, sureñosbluez, LIFETIMER, BIG TURTLE, Rag64SeaSick, La Gente Phoenix, bckbmpr84, NINEWUNSIXX, 64GALAXIE, LOWRIDER3, lo4lyf, chevycaprice89, Tage, Phillthy64, chrisdizzle, JAVIERS CUSTOMS, hot$tuff5964, 68niou1, OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY, dannyp, mando1981, illmatic 63, Baidu.com , GT~PLATING, crooks808, Wicked95, FLEETWOOD PENA, 716 LAYIN LOW, KLIQUE81, 48viejitos54, Big Juan, 818cadi, AGCutty, mazdagt1, IIMPALAA, one in a million, CADI-PUSHA, chevyboy57, [email protected] 76, 1955Eddie, SD CHARGERS 619, BIG DAWG, Chris, DeeLoc, impalaserg, el primo 68, Detour64, DUKES N.M., da4nlife, I SPY ON U, SnakeShit, PUROLOWS84MC, low81regal, PERDITION, BIGKILLA503, yeloe253, MELLOMAN, 1WAY, SolidGoldCaddy, hotshots, sg90rider, Vayzfinest, 1966 chevy, biged61, corona62, ~ElcoRider~, MIGGE_LOW, og069, Chicago-n, THEE LAST LAUGH, Robert84, cone_weezy, cana534, 3RDCOASTRUCK, t-bird roach, ~~Funkster~~, DesiredFantasy575, MLBTLB, SCBIGE, phxmarlo, Dat Dirty Rat, picturemerollin123, flaco78, Skim, justus, WA_TRD_83, ROCK OUT, psycho will, mortalkombat2, BIG HUERO, 63reddhead, mitziholic, Maximus1959, anita, rug442, Chiringas, superchips, Long Beach Edition, tone from 509, jt2020, BIGGGBODYFLEET, Cut N 3's, abelblack65, lupe, BIGDMACK, 1carlows, L-BOOGIE, 480impala, hoppin91lac, demoone, dant'e20, Airborne, 713BIGRICH713, vouges17, 760RoadMaster, DenRoc, CAPRICE CLASSICS, 93brougham, TX2N.L., Imp1963, Fatfella13, Blvd Beast, dunk420, Hubcitycaddi, 1966slab, BigBlue64, StreetClowner, familia5, AR 84 CADDY, lalo22, one87LS, implala66, FLA813DOVER, 909 Bumpercheck, SUENOS DIVINOS, capone530, 1986monte, [ UNEASY ], grimreaper69, chevymalibu, E LOVE, dl2slow, sgv74chevy, rickschev, 1-2play, RECKLESS RAUL, lilmikew86, Knightstalker, unforgiven50insp, down79, peddie1, Malverde619, morley, ramiro6687, lowcote, dropped81, 88mazda, OUTHOPU, Mr.LoWrId3r, hodaddy, SURFER BOY, arabretard, regal_swaga, biggie84, cleAn85, dink, sleepy m, childsplay69, 45navarro, debo67ss, cashmoneyspeed, SIXX5SS, 77caprice, liftedyota, sys7em, FajitasOnGRill956, elhippie64, THUGGNASTY, darryl4424, 6ix5iveIMP, sic7impala, duceslife, SmileNowCryLater, STR8RIDA, cruz valenzuela, ricardo408, bellboi863, c dogg, 77towncar, Texas Massacre, mr.dannyboy, AKUSTOM, Foolish818, Top_Dog_Calistyle, malomonte, 83 regal, gizzmo, lacwood, Est.1979, Lac-of-Respect, OG 61, MRChevyJR79, CharkBait, Laylow™, GARCIA CUSTOMS, poochie 760, AlphaTiger86, marine1, STRAIGHTPIMPINCC, player81, cali78, srt1, JORGE, Windex, lesstime, dtownsyrup, Ant-Wan, DOUGHBOY91, 305-lacs, DREAM ON, dougy83, oldiescc52, SALVADOR MENDOZA, Edsons_Edsel, chevybomber, Lil_Jesse, GOOT, woeone23, My95Fleety, StreetStyleL.A, 505Ramer505, bigpops915, puentegab, oneofakind, slypnslyd, heck85, PHX CUSTOM TEES, misterslick, ..CRATO.., StreetNShow, K woadie C, twin60, tkustomstx, WALT CUSTOMS, 1lowpup, DYABLITO, 79lincoln, ~RoLl1NReGaL~, jjarez79, Infamous James, jsorenson81, hittheswitch808, benz88, bigdoggfromaz, gema68, BustNOut84, mafioso65, sireluzion916, 1Sick86, mike(p), TEMPER909IE, Supe, WestTxFinest, jep65, eric in cali, oldspumps 87, pop roc, Keepn'itReal, copone cad, GALLO 53, elnutty, dankev75, phillip_ndrsn, Jose 420, Rauls64, low_64, tafoya78, hugos76, frost1085, BigTime77, lowrider 4 life, CREEPIN, 7 tekpatl, RollinDeepSJ, skull elco, EL63VIVE, da realuh dealuh, jtek, JuicedS10, slammin64, bunnylady, lowrider413, REGALRIDER86, Ridinlow4life, payaso80564, Cruizin´Kev, THE_BEAST_MASTER, 75_Monte, NOS61RAG, lilphil, rem270, 86 az regal, 4link, Lola*, BUICK_GIRL, datdude2, H8RMGNT, Bird, bafinokc, buffitout, El chato, PORK STILL ROLL N!, matdogg, Esoteric, 1993bigb, growmaster4, jbrazy, Baggedburban22s, silent7905, Rod Stewart, Envious Sales Team, Mr.Chop Top, 77 MONTE CARLO, killa 87, Fine59Bel, 8REGAL_LIMITED4, ESCHOELAID, 69 Mob Livin, EntireWeb.com , 1972Caprice, superior79, vintage1976, Identity Original, lowlow95, bdubb, REAL4LIFECC, ARIZA70, game3705, HU$TLER IV LIFE, darkside customs, 63RIVI, guero vaquero, garageartguy, bigtraz, DETONATER, Don Pedro, stepituptattoo, wannahop, el cadillac, MJuan#1, PoisonApple, Ask.com , RAY-DAWG, fool2, -SUPER62-, 1 blck 66, Mexican Heaven, hostile's61, santos1, schwinncity, Dreamer, CASP3R, BLVD, Thrilla-n-Manila, CUTLASSRHYDER-JD


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 23 2011, 10:16 PM~20614199
> *PUROS PHONE PICS HOMIE  :biggrin:
> *



Must be a high quality phone ese! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

wuz up


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Whats up homies I might be selling my wagon to fund another project, if anybody is interested let me know 817 991 6921.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

LMAO WE GONNA WIN AGAIN!!!! THIS OKLAHOMOS AINT GOT SHIT, WE GONNA SWEEP EM JUST LIKE THE FAKERS!!!! :fuq:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 23 2011, 08:29 PM~20613202
> *call me...
> *


tomorrow after 5pm


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

HAHA We stole this game.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

_*MAVS UP 3 GAMES TO 1*_


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MORNING FORITOS


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fortworthmex_@May 23 2011, 10:07 PM~20614779
> *LMAO WE GONNA WIN AGAIN!!!! THIS OKLAHOMOS AINT GOT SHIT, WE GONNA SWEEP EM JUST LIKE THE FAKERS!!!! :fuq:
> *


OKC already won a game....but I'm sure they will take it in five....I think its gonna be mavs vs. heat in the finals


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 23 2011, 09:37 PM~20615094
> *HAHA We stole this game.
> *


Yea they did Mavs are going to have to step it up for Heat.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Fuck CHOKELAHOMO!! :wow: :nicoderm:

MAVERICKS IN 5!!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@May 24 2011, 08:23 AM~20617117
> *Fuck CHOKELAHOMO!!  :wow:  :nicoderm:
> 
> MAVERICKS IN 5!!
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

BooYa Baby!






























:biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 24 2011, 11:10 AM~20618174
> *BooYa Baby!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blanco_@May 24 2011, 12:12 PM~20618193
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Thanks Oscar! shes slowly going to get there!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 24 2011, 12:10 PM~20618174
> *BooYa Baby!
> 
> 
> ...


That car is to cool for you :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2011, 12:27 PM~20618265
> *That car is to cool for you :biggrin:
> *



Correction!










I MAKE THIS LOOK GOOD!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 24 2011, 12:10 PM~20618174
> *BooYa Baby!
> 
> 
> ...


Say carlos you done it again 67 Impala rider nice ride homie!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Carlos aver cuando lo pintamos... :cheesy:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TechniquesOG_@May 24 2011, 03:44 AM~20616681
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala+May 24 2011, 03:14 PM~20619218-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Orale primo ya estubo! :biggrin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 24 2011, 11:10 AM~20618174
> *BooYa Baby!
> 
> 
> ...



ive always like that body style, looks like a good project! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 24 2011, 02:50 PM~20619894
> *ive always like that body style, looks like a good project!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FORITOS, HOWS EVERYONE DOING OUT THERE IN THE BIG 817. YALL READY FOR THE CRUISE AND THE PICNIC THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sixty7imp_@May 24 2011, 12:10 PM~20618174
> *BooYa Baby!
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Good Carlos...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TORNADO TOUCH DOWN NORTH WESTERN TARRANT COUNTY YALL BE SAFE!!!

SAGINAW
SPRINGTOWN
WHITE SETTLEMENT
ETC. BE SAFE AND TAKE APPROPRIATE ACTION AND PRECAUTIONS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 24 2011, 05:55 PM~20621468
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MIGHT BE IN H-TOWN WITH THE FATHER INLAW... :happysad: 
PLEASE TAKE ALOT OF PICS.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2011, 07:56 PM~20620951
> *TORNADO TOUCH DOWN NORTH WESTERN TARRANT COUNTY YALL BE SAFE!!!
> 
> SAGINAW
> ...


I got video on my phone of like 3 funnel clouds dropping on my street. 
Dave sent me a text of softball size at his house :wow:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:uh: 
THERE IS LIKE MAD TREES DWN OVER BY OUR CRIB... RIVERSIDE AND BEACH..121 IS MARKED FOR LIFE... SAW SUM HOMIES WITH THERE LOW LOWS AT THE CAR-WASH.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Hope every buddys shit got put up in time.


----------



## single94 (May 22, 2011)

I will have tires at the Majestix Picnic this coming weekend.


----------



## single94 (May 22, 2011)

> _Originally posted by *ROADSTAR*ROBINSON_@May 24 2011, 03:43 PM~20619841
> *GOT ANY MOUNTED PIC'S :biggrin:
> *




Just sold a set to my homeboy. I can take a picture once they are mounted and put on his car. The car will be in the Majestix Car Show this Sunday off East Grand. 1961 baby Blue Impala Convertible.

Juan


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: chrisdizzle, BIG AUGIE, juangotti

what up juan any updates on da cutty?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by single94_@May 24 2011, 09:51 PM~20621986
> *I will have tires at the Majestix Picnic this coming weekend.
> *


These tires are in and out of stock with NTB all day


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 24 2011, 10:00 PM~20622079
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: chrisdizzle, BIG AUGIE, juangotti
> 
> ...


Nope


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2011, 09:00 PM~20622080
> *These tires are in and out of stock with NTB all day
> *



way to show up juan... 














cockblock


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 24 2011, 10:13 PM~20622187
> *way to show up juan...
> cockblock
> *


LOL BEEN SAYING THAT SINCE I GOT MINE LAST SUMMER


YALL OKAY OUT IN SPRINGTOWN?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrisdizzle_@May 24 2011, 08:31 PM~20621800
> *Hope every buddys shit got put up in time.
> *


SQUEEZED MINE IN THE SHOP


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 24 2011, 10:37 PM~20622440
> *SQUEEZED MINE IN THE SHOP
> 
> 
> ...


Dang man you need another impala.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

looking forward to the cruise joe hit mr up.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*me


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by single94_@May 24 2011, 09:51 PM~20621986
> *I will have tires at the Majestix Picnic this coming weekend.
> *


They sell Marshalls for $50 easch. They look like Firestone FR 380's. I know of two places that sell Marshalls.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 24 2011, 11:36 PM~20623489
> *looking forward to the cruise joe hit mr up.
> *



Will do homie


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 24 2011, 08:37 PM~20622440
> *SQUEEZED MINE IN THE SHOP
> 
> 
> ...


I did'nt know you have a rag. :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 24 2011, 10:36 PM~20623489
> *looking forward to the cruise
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 24 2011, 09:24 PM~20622305
> *LOL BEEN SAYING THAT SINCE I GOT MINE  LAST SUMMER
> YALL OKAY OUT IN SPRINGTOWN?
> *



yes sir!! Had baseball size hail out here.


who needs hail to mess up a car when you got a lawnmower


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: blanco, 817PETE
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone got a good used 175 70 14. I got a homie that is needing 1! Hit me up lmk!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 25 2011, 06:48 AM~20624609
> *I did'nt know you have a rag.  :thumbsup:
> *


I don't those rags are my brothers


----------



## DUKES CC DFW (May 24, 2011)

DUKES CC WILL B THERE FIRME...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DUKES CC DFW_@May 25 2011, 03:59 PM~20627255
> *DUKES CC WILL B THERE FIRME...
> *



ALREADY HOMIE SOUNDS GOOD!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

watch out my lil girl bout to bust out with this.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $Rollin Rich$ 82_@May 25 2011, 05:16 PM~20627761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@May 25 2011, 12:36 AM~20623489
> *looking forward to the cruise joe hit me up.
> *


x2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 25 2011, 06:14 PM~20628081
> *
> *


caint wait to see your ride this weekend juan.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+May 24 2011, 10:37 PM~20622440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Bad Ass Ricky :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 25 2011, 09:33 PM~20629314
> *caint wait to see your ride this weekend juan.
> *


 :nono:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn I'm Its goig to be tight sat. I have motorcycle stuff during day in longveiw. Not sure what time I'll be back. But plan to cruiz N Side sat night anyway


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

whats up homies I will be in town this weekend checking out the events hope to meet some of you guys


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@May 25 2011, 09:23 PM~20629820
> *whats up homies I will be in town this weekend checking out the events hope to meet some of you guys
> *



HELL YEA SOUNDS GOOD SEE U THERE


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

I will also be at the ULC meeting Friday night you gonna be there bro


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@May 25 2011, 09:29 PM~20629883
> *I will also be at the ULC meeting Friday night you gonna be there bro
> *



YEA I WILL BE OUT THERE THIS FRIDAY


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WESTERN CONFERENCE CHAMPIONS DALLAS MAVS, FINALS HERE WE COME


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 25 2011, 10:41 PM~20629992
> *YEA I WILL BE OUT THERE THIS FRIDAY
> *



cool homie cant wait to see what the DFW is bout :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 8t4mc_@May 25 2011, 09:33 PM~20629314
> *caint wait to see your ride this weekend juan.
> *


NOT GONNA HAPPEN SIR.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+May 25 2011, 10:46 PM~20630042-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Family Unity and Lowriding bro. Come on out and have some fun.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning FORITOS


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 20 2011, 04:46 PM~20594869
> *How about a friendly bet if Mavs win this seires you change your avator to the real Mavs logo. If Thunder wins I will change mine to Lakers. For one month.
> *


 :wow: hno: :h5: :buttkick:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Que Onda homies! How about them MAVS!!!!!!!!!! :naughty:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 26 2011, 05:19 AM~20631710
> *Que Onda homies! How about them MAVS!!!!!!!!!!  :naughty:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

WC CHAMPS


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Hey homies I'm looking fer a good body man to come put n sum week on tha vert!! 
Got Minnor body work to do! Got cash and beer to pay wit! 
So that being said I will b n the drive way Friday from 4 till dark so if n e body wants to come make some loot r just ride thru and say hi I stay n the east side fort worth area!  
once this hoe is n paint I can put all this feash chrome back on and roll to shows!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 26 2011, 11:46 AM~20633231
> *Hey homies I'm looking fer a good body man to come put n sum week on tha vert!!
> Got Minnor body work to do! Got cash and beer to pay wit!
> So that being said I will b n the drive way Friday from 4 till dark so if n e body wants to come make some loot r just ride thru and say hi I stay n the east side fort worth area!
> ...


save the cash, drink the beer, an get to blockin that mofo straight!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 26 2011, 11:48 AM~20633241
> *save the cash, drink the beer, an get to blockin that mofo straight!!!
> *


Easier said than done!!!
Need help! Got cash and beer!!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 26 2011, 12:52 PM~20633640
> *Easier said than done!!!
> Need help! Got cash and beer!!!
> *


it looks pretty straight, pics of what need done?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 26 2011, 01:56 PM~20634076
> *it looks pretty straight, pics of what need done?
> *


Minnor bondo Werk and block sand!!
Just don't have exp with it and don't wana start on a 64 vert show car!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 26 2011, 03:20 PM~20634235
> *Minnor bondo Werk and block sand!!
> Just don't have exp with it and don't wana start on a 64 vert show car!!
> *


Say homie call my homie cesar he is a good body man he is also from finest cc give him a call homie! 817 378-6499 orale homie!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*NOT JUST A DAY... BUT A WEEKEND OF LOWRIDING!!!*</span>


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas 61 Impala_@May 26 2011, 03:04 PM~20634486
> *Say homie call my homie cesar he is a good body man he is also from finest cc give him a call homie! 817 378-6499 orale homie!
> *


Says he Gona swing by tomaro!!
Thanks bro! That's all I need I a lil help!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 26 2011, 03:51 PM~20634805
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I might try and make this!! Will b n primer but fukit! Trinity park rite round the block frum my crib!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 26 2011, 04:59 PM~20634865
> *I might try and make this!! Will b n primer but fukit! Trinity park rite round the block frum my crib!!
> *


Regardless if you have your ride. Come out


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 26 2011, 04:59 PM~20634865
> *I might try and make this!! Will b n primer but fukit! Trinity park rite round the block frum my crib!!
> *



Orale homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 26 2011, 04:57 PM~20634849
> *Says he Gona swing by tomaro!!
> Thanks bro! That's all I need I a lil help!!
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Whats up Ft. Worth


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@May 26 2011, 07:44 PM~20636672
> *Whats up Ft. Worth
> *


Its off 35 and seminary homie.....you cant miss it....on the right....its a mall....


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROLANDO64SS_@May 26 2011, 09:52 PM~20636734
> *Its off 35 and seminary homie.....you cant miss it....on the right....its a mall....
> *



Thanks bro :biggrin: I will be in town and wanna check out the cruise and the low lows....anyone have a map of the cruise path?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, .:Vato Loco:., $Rollin Rich$ 82


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FUNKY TOWN JUST DAYS AWAY FROM THE CRUISE AND THE PICNIC SO LOAD UP UR CHAIRS, TENTS, COOLERS AND GRILLS AND LETS HAVE SOME GOODTIMES


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@May 26 2011, 08:53 PM~20636748
> *Thanks bro  :biggrin:  I will be in town and wanna check out the cruise and the low lows....anyone have a map of the cruise path?
> *



I WILL HAVE COPIES AT THE ULC MANANA HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

HERE IS THE ROUTE WE WILL BE TAKING FOR THE CRUISE ON SAT MAY 28TH









STARTING AT LA GRANDE PLAZA PARKING LOT OF FIESTA
GO NORTH ON HEMPHILL 
LEFT ON BERRY
RT ON UNIVERSITY, TURNS INTO NORTHSIDE DR
LEFT ON MAIN
RT ON LONG ST
LEFT ON DECATOR
LEFT ON TERMINAL
LEFT ON MAIN
ENDING AT THE SONIC DRIVE-IN


----------



## $CHARLIE BOY$ (Nov 16, 2008)

ANYONE KNOW WHO I NEED TO ASK FOR A EVENT SHEET FOR THE ULC..? NEED IT EMAILED TO ME THANKS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by $CHARLIE BOY$_@May 27 2011, 01:43 AM~20638739
> *ANYONE KNOW WHO I NEED TO ASK FOR A EVENT SHEET FOR THE ULC..? NEED IT EMAILED TO ME THANKS
> *



pm me YOUR Email


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MORNIN 817, ONE MORE DAY TO THE CRUISE. WHOS READY???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 27 2011, 07:50 AM~20639376
> *MORNIN 817, ONE MORE DAY TO THE CRUISE.  WHOS READY???
> *



Im Ready... Regal Is Ready To Roll If The 61 Cant Be Fixed By Tomorrow Night ... :happysad: :biggrin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

wish i could be out there this weekend, just not ready :angry:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill be out there to show support!! Cause if dont support each other, who will!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 817.TX._@May 27 2011, 09:07 AM~20639889
> *Ill be out there to show support!! Cause if dont support each other, who will!!   :nicoderm:
> *



your right, i might roll my bucket out there just to check everybody elses rides


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2011, 09:55 AM~20639818
> *Im Ready... Regal Is Ready To Roll If The 61 Cant Be Fixed By Tomorrow Night ...  :happysad:    :biggrin:
> *



Whatcha need Alex?


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 27 2011, 05:50 AM~20639376
> *MORNIN 817, ONE MORE DAY TO THE CRUISE.  WHOS READY???
> *


I'm ready homie ! Gona be a long weekend but puros GOODTIMES !!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 27 2011, 09:30 AM~20640007
> *Whatcha need Alex?
> *


Just take it to Brian, if its broke he can fix it.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by artisticdream63_@May 27 2011, 09:37 AM~20640042
> *I'm ready homie ! Gona be a long weekend but puros GOODTIMES !!!
> *


I know that's right homie......GT up


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 26 2011, 11:01 PM~20637438
> *HERE IS THE ROUTE WE WILL BE TAKING FOR THE CRUISE ON SAT MAY 28TH
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro see you guys tonight


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 27 2011, 10:30 AM~20640007
> *Whatcha need Alex?
> *



Im Getting The Guts Swaped Out Off The Third Member  

I Droped It Off Yesterday Morning Should Have It This Afternoon.. :cheesy: 

Thanks Brian.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 27 2011, 11:02 AM~20640180
> *Just take it to Brian, if its broke he can fix it.
> *



Yeah Brian Does Some Nice Work.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

Some one stole my dog lastnight please help me get her back theres a cash reward no questions asked


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 27 2011, 12:31 PM~20640683
> *Some one stole my dog lastnight please help me get her back theres a cash reward no questions asked
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog, I'll keep my eyes out if i see her.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by runninlow_@May 27 2011, 11:00 AM~20640852
> *Beautiful dog, I'll keep my eyes out if i see her.
> *


Thanks she was only 14 weeks old and was like a child to me


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LENETOWNTX_@May 27 2011, 10:32 AM~20640348
> *Thanks bro see you guys tonight
> *



ITS A BRING UR OWN BEER LOCATION HOMIE JUST SO U KNOW


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

PICS FROM THE HOMIE VATO LOCO


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

AND ONE COMPLIMENTS OF THE FTWORTHMEX


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 27 2011, 12:22 PM~20641346
> *
> 
> 
> ...


clean ass ride homie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Bruce_@May 27 2011, 01:30 PM~20641403
> *clean ass ride homie!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


THANKS BRUCE :biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by npazzin_@May 27 2011, 08:58 AM~20639832
> *wish i could be out there this weekend, just not ready  :angry:
> *


x2 :angry:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn matt if it wasn't for bad luck you would have no luck at all


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 27 2011, 02:50 PM~20641544
> *Damn matt if it wasn't for bad luck you would have no luck at all
> *


for real


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Pretty dog matt. If anyone finds this dog let me know Dog would look good in my yard. And my cash reward may be bigger then his.


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pet/2406451305.html


:tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab+May 27 2011, 12:50 PM~20641544-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :tears:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@May 27 2011, 03:24 PM~20642030
> *http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pet/2406451305.html
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *



good luck man..I used to breed high end blue pits when we lived in fortworth..Motherfuckers were always in my back yard trying to steal shit..so much that we moved to the country.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2011, 12:08 PM~20640546
> *Im Getting The Guts Swaped Out Off The Third Member
> 
> I Droped It Off Yesterday Morning Should Have It This Afternoon.. :cheesy:
> ...



I have extra third members here if you need it. I'll be at the shop late. Just come pick it up so you can get the car on the road. Or better yet, bring the car and we can swap it out here.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

Sorry for the spam, but thought some of you might want this. It's good for online orders as well.

*Harbor Freight Memorial Day only Online or In-Store 25% off Coupon*

http://widgets.harborfreight.com/wswidgets...74&keycode=1002


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 27 2011, 04:16 PM~20642269
> *I have extra third members here if you need it.  I'll be at the shop late.  Just come pick it up so you can get the car on the road.  Or better yet, bring the car and we can swap it out here.
> *



Your the man Brian


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 27 2011, 05:16 PM~20642269
> *I have extra third members here if you need it.  I'll be at the shop late.  Just come pick it up so you can get the car on the road.  Or better yet, bring the car and we can swap it out here.
> *



Thanks Brian ..Just Picked Up Mine Should Have It In Tonight... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: Loco 61, ENOUGH SAID, 817PETE, blanco


Sup Fellas??


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup homies uffin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW BIG PETE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Headed to the ULC


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Loco 61_@May 27 2011, 06:46 PM~20642869
> *Thanks Brian ..Just Picked Up Mine Should Have It In Tonight... :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: Cool. If you need anything give me a call.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

UlC meeting had a lot of people missing tonite, there is a lot of events coming up and it is very important that we make it out there and get that communication going. Its taken a long time and a lot of hard work from alot of people to get this lifestyle to where it is today in the ft worth area and its up to us to keep it going so lets pack the house at the ULC in two weeks


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 27 2011, 09:02 PM~20644330
> *UlC meeting had a lot of people missing tonite, there is a lot of events coming up and it is very important that we make it out there and get that communication going. Its taken a long time and a lot of hard work from alot of people to get this lifestyle to where it is today in the ft worth area and its up to us to keep it going so lets pack the house at the ULC in two weeks
> *


i was poust to go but got too much work at the shop but will try to make it next meeting
 :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BThompsonTX_@May 27 2011, 04:23 PM~20642298
> *Sorry for the spam, but thought some of you might want this. It's good for online orders as well.
> 
> Harbor Freight Memorial Day only Online or In-Store 25% off Coupon
> ...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

bout to eat breakfast and wash the car, ready for the cruise tonite.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@May 28 2011, 07:51 AM~20645696
> *bout to eat breakfast and wash the car, ready for the cruise tonite.
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID+May 27 2011, 11:02 PM~20644330-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See You At THe Next One Homie...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wave:

Sup Homies? I can't make the cruise tonight.

Have fun and GOD Bless!!! (Take plenty of pics/vids.) :biggrin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 27 2011, 02:19 PM~20641313
> *
> *


:0 Nice pic!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 27 2011, 09:02 PM~20644330
> *UlC meeting had a lot of people missing tonite, there is a lot of events coming up and it is very important that we make it out there and get that communication going. Its taken a long time and a lot of hard work from alot of people to get this lifestyle to where it is today in the ft worth area and its up to us to keep it going so lets pack the house at the ULC in two weeks
> *


Yes sir we are missing allot of people lately :0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by topd0gg_@May 28 2011, 06:51 AM~20645696
> *bout to eat breakfast and wash the car, ready for the cruise tonite.
> *



Hell yea homie that's wats up!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

im sorry i couldnt make it to the meeting.. we came dwn 2 htown to see my father inlaw... he is doing much better and wanted to say hi to everyone... car-wash coming soon...

also wanted to kick a special thnks to Ricky (garageartguy) we made a trade on the caddy and the money that was given on the trade and cash helped out alot.. thnks again Ricky.. this is coming from my father inlaw. :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FORTWORTHAZTEC_@May 28 2011, 10:05 AM~20646028
> *im sorry i couldnt make it to the meeting.. we came dwn 2 htown to see my father inlaw... he is doing much better and wanted to say hi to everyone... car-wash coming soon...
> 
> also wanted to kick a special thnks to Ricky (garageartguy) we made a trade on the caddy and the money that was given on the trade and cash helped out alot.. thnks again Ricky.. this is coming from my father inlaw.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE FUNK, SEE YALL AT THE CRUISE, WE WILL BE OUT THERE AT 5:30 SO SEE YALL IN A BIT


----------



## Chi-Town boi (Aug 31, 2009)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 28 2011, 09:14 AM~20646258
> *BUMP FOR THE FUNK, SEE YALL AT THE CRUISE, WE WILL BE OUT THERE AT 5:30 SO SEE YALL IN A BIT
> *


wish i could go homie and see yall cruise maybe next time homie ill make it


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Ready to for tonight :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 28 2011, 10:14 AM~20646258
> *BUMP FOR THE FUNK, SEE YALL AT THE CRUISE, WE WILL BE OUT THERE AT 5:30 SO SEE YALL IN A BIT
> *


see u in a few me and brian woll be driving our cars in from denton


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 28 2011, 01:07 PM~20647363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: badass caddy


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

just installed a new radiator in my ride and now ill be riding cooler for this special occasion. OH YEAH!!!!! (koolaid guy voice) :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 28 2011, 02:07 PM~20647363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good Pete


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Everyone be safe at the cruise...I'm going to miss it since I'm at work! :angry:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: Texas 61 Impala, 94 SS, sixty7imp, runninlow, DONK_MAN214


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

PLZ POST PICS...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Tony Romo married today :0 




:biggrin:


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

Somebody post the pics.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice little turn out at sonic. Stupid cutlass acting up again so had to drive wagon


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

The cruise was went well. Thanks to all who rolled in. Hanging at Sonic was cool too. We should do it more often. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 28 2011, 03:07 PM~20647363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THe caddy looking good Pete. It was good to see you brother.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@May 28 2011, 03:19 PM~20647859
> *Lookin good Pete
> *


thanks homies. Fixing to upgrade a few things on the lac :biggrin: :biggrin: 
A lot of rides tonight :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FT WORTH, ON BEHALF OF GOODTIMES CC I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY SINGLE RIDER THAT MADE IT OUT THERE TONIGHT. THERE WERE LOTS OF CLUBS OUT THERE (WHICH I WILL POST THE LIST TOMORROW) AND LOTS OF SOLO RIDERS ALSO. I WAS UNABLE TO TAKE ANY PICS BUT I KNOW OTHERS DID SO POST THEM UP PLEASE, ALL IN ALL WE LEFT THE SPOT ROLLIN 86 CARS DEEP SO I WOULD SAY IT WENT WELL. BIG UPS TO UNTOUCHABLES CC FOR ACHIVING THE "ROLLIN DEEP AWARD" THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT. I WOULD ALSO LIKE RECOGNIZE SKIM FOR WINNING THE BEST OF SHOW CAR, UR RIDE IS LOOKING SICK HOMIE. AND AS FOR THE BEST OF SHOW TRUCK BIG UPS TO VICTOR (SORRY IF I GOT THE NAME WRONG) FROM VETERANOS UR TRUCK WAS ON POINT HOMIE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS ON BUILDING THESE LOLOS AND SEE YALL AT THE NEXT STOP


JOE T
GOODTIMES


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 29 2011, 01:23 AM~20649817
> *WAT IT DEW FT WORTH, ON BEHALF OF GOODTIMES CC I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERY SINGLE RIDER THAT MADE IT OUT THERE TONIGHT.  THERE WERE LOTS OF CLUBS OUT THERE (WHICH I WILL POST THE LIST TOMORROW) AND LOTS OF SOLO RIDERS ALSO. I WAS UNABLE TO TAKE ANY PICS BUT I KNOW OTHERS DID SO POST THEM UP PLEASE, ALL IN ALL WE LEFT THE SPOT ROLLIN 86 CARS DEEP SO I WOULD SAY IT WENT WELL.  BIG UPS TO UNTOUCHABLES CC FOR ACHIVING THE "ROLLIN DEEP AWARD" THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT. I WOULD ALSO LIKE RECOGNIZE SKIM FOR WINNING THE BEST OF SHOW CAR, UR RIDE IS LOOKING SICK HOMIE. AND AS FOR THE  BEST OF SHOW TRUCK BIG UPS TO VICTOR (SORRY IF I GOT THE NAME WRONG) FROM VETERANOS UR TRUCK WAS ON POINT HOMIE. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK GUYS ON BUILDING THESE LOLOS AND SEE YALL AT THE NEXT STOP
> JOE T
> GOODTIMES
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

HERE ARE A FEW PHONE PICS FROM OUT PHOTOSHOOT TODAY, BIG THANKS TO ARTURO AKA VATO LOCO FOR TAKIN THE TIME TO GET IT DONE FOR US.. THE GOOD PICS COMING SOON


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab+May 28 2011, 11:31 PM~20649370-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good meeting you bro.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 29 2011, 12:44 AM~20649685
> *thanks homies. Fixing to upgrade a few things on the lac :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> A lot of rides tonight  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Good seeing you pete.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 29 2011, 01:56 AM~20649925
> *Good Seeing you again. You and your homeboy. I didnt catch his name?
> Good meeting you bro.
> *


Right on Homie. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BIG UPS TO MY BOY DOMINGO PUTTIN IN DOWN FOR THE GT OUT IN SAN ANTONIO AT THE HEAT WAVE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, juangotti


WHERE THE PICS AT HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 817PETE_@May 28 2011, 11:44 PM~20649685
> *thanks homies. Fixing to upgrade a few things on the lac :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> A lot of rides tonight  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



WAT IT DEW PETE THANKS FOR COMING OUT UR RIDE LOOKING GOOD CANT WAIT FOR THE UPGRADES


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lolows_@May 28 2011, 11:09 AM~20646458
> *wish i could go homie and see yall cruise maybe next time homie ill make it
> *


ITS ALL GOOD IVAN THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT TIME. HOW THE RIDE COMING ALONG


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Macias_@May 28 2011, 03:50 PM~20647782
> *just installed a new radiator in my ride and now ill be riding cooler for this special occasion. OH YEAH!!!!! (koolaid guy voice)    :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR COMING OUT SEE U MANANA, CALL ME OR RAYMOND IN THE MORNING CAUSE THERE HAS BEEN A CHANGE OF PLANS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 29 2011, 02:12 AM~20649973
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: ENOUGH SAID, juangotti
> WHERE THE PICS AT HOMIE
> *


My brother RUNNINLOW has them and a vid. Sorry we went to the club after the cruise. :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by outlawcrewcab_@May 28 2011, 10:31 PM~20649370
> *Nice little turn out at sonic.  Stupid cutlass acting up again so had to drive wagon
> *


MUST BE NICE TO HAVE OPTIONS :biggrin: THANKS FOR COMING OUT HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 29 2011, 01:17 AM~20649988
> *My brother RUNNINLOW has them and a vid. Sorry we went to the club after the cruise. :biggrin:
> *


DAMN AND NO IVITE THATS WRONG HOMIE WRONG


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ENOUGH SAID_@May 29 2011, 02:19 AM~20649997
> *DAMN AND NO IVITE THATS WRONG HOMIE WRONG
> *


Sorry bro. Next time


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@May 29 2011, 01:25 AM~20650013
> *Sorry bro. Next time
> *


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNE1DD_gUL4...be_gdata_player

Hehehe ,,, He's back ! Took this quick video while out in Irving passing out flyers for HOPPERSFEST DALLAS 2011

FOR U 2 ENVY - PART 2


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

100 % CONFIRMED !!!!!!   SHOW IS STILL GOING DOWN AND THIS IS THE WAY IT'S GOING DOWN FOLKS !










SUPER Single PUMP   DOUBLE PUMP 
  1st place $300      1st place $300
  2nd place $150     2nd place $150 
          
    RADICALS                CHIPPERS
1st place $300        1st place $150
2nd place $150       2nd place $100


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214Tex_@May 29 2011, 06:09 AM~20650626
> *100 % CONFIRMED !!!!!!   SHOW IS STILL GOING DOWN AND THIS IS THE WAY IT'S GOING DOWN FOLKS !
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

drove thru at tha park!!

lookt good! nice turn out! wuda hung out but it was just me and my 20 month old and it was hot and his nap time so i only got outa the ride to pep luis 61 buble out!! clean as usual and bet he stayed up late 
fixing that rear end! good job bra!! hope to see sum pix! as soon as my chit is n the streets i will b attending alot more events!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Went thru trinity park saw the low lows! Nice rides


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Texas 61 Impala, bubbas 76 ghouse, -SUPER62-
:thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Good times today!!! Thanks to everyone for all the offers for food and drinks. 

Anyone have some 2" or 3" spacers that fit cutty. I need to move rear wheels out a bit. Hopefully next get togther has a hop


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

aint this about a bitch! walk into my parents house for about 20 minutes and someone went in my truck and stole my camara! :rant:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I want to thank every one who came out and supported the Memorial Day Weekend Picnic. We had a great turn out and it was a blast. Once again Fort Worth shined. Big shout out to *Untouchables Car Club* who walked off the TUG OF WAR champs. *Good Times Car Club* who sponsored it and *DJ Jaun V* who got down in the mix. A *BIG THANK YOU* to all the car clubs/solo riders who made this happen again. I take pride in my local lowrider community because we are what this is about. We had no incidents and no cops harassing us. From what I seen every one respected the park and I saw numerous people picking up trash and utilizing the trash container. Once again, *THANK YOU ALL* for coming out I look forward to next year.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

From the GOOD TIMES C.C. cruise


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*THE MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*TRUE CLASSICS*









1 car deep at the moment. :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LOCO 61








This is a bad caprice


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Saturday night


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dunk420_@May 29 2011, 02:32 PM~20652165
> *drove thru at tha park!!
> 
> so i only got outa the ride to pep luis 61 buble out!! clean as usual and bet he stayed up late
> ...


Alex????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@May 29 2011, 07:21 PM~20652806
> *Alex????
> *


Im sure thats what he meant


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice Rides! :thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Strange new look


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Alexs car on top!!!


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ITS ALL GOOD IVAN THERE IS ALWAYS NEXT TIME. HOW THE RIDE COMING ALONG


its coming along bro slowly just need a couple more lil thangs to have it riding tha way i want


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

This is like a badasss brand new lil!!!!!!!! I like it.....dont get me wrong....the old one wasnt broke.... But this is cool too....:420::420:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

texas massacre said:


> saturday night


good lookin out chris we had a great time, we were doing 75 - 80 flying down the freeway in my vert to try and get there on time, joe and goodtimes did a wonderful job with the cruise and kickback at sonic, we finally got back up to denton at midnite but u know we aint trippin on the distance. Thanks for the best car award fellas i had a blast saturday night!!! Cant wait to do it again !!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

outlawcrewcab said:


> alexs car on top!!!


x2 bad ass!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

we got right back up and did it again the next morning. 250 miles in 2 days. Shit we had a blast all weekend!!! Cant wait to do it again !!!!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Anybody have any pics of the tug-o-war from the Memorial Day Picnic?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning foritos i have lots of pics to post but its time to go to work so i will get themup tonite.. Lil looking different !:d


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Finally we get our fix. We were like crack heads.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Not feeling the new lay out :nosad:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Its all good homie the lay it out is different but blame that on new technology!:banghead:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

:


fortworthmex said:


>


Nice


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Badass pics !!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

artisticdream63 said:


> Badass pics !!!


Bad ass weekend!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad Ass Weekend.. Stayed Up Till 5:30 AM Saturday Morning After The ULC Meeting Friday Night Fixing THe RearEnd Got Acouple Hours Of Sleep THen Back On The Grind.. Good Cruise I Made It Just In Time Tobad I Didnt Get A Chance To Clean It... Good Seeing All THe Homies Rollin.. Good PIcnic Sunday Trinity Is A Bad Ass Park To Have PIcnics In If THey Alwayz Let Us Park On The Grass.. Good Weekend..:h5:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*ULC memorial day 2011 Picnic*

:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

Just a few phone photos i was able to get from the picnic.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

What up with the new look???


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice pics !!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*For those who missed it*



juangotti said:


> I want to thank every one who came out and supported the Memorial Day Weekend Picnic. We had a great turn out and it was a blast. Once again Fort Worth shined. Big shout out to *Untouchables Car Club* who walked off the TUG OF WAR champs. *Good Times Car Club* who sponsored it and *DJ Jaun V* who got down in the mix. A *BIG THANK YOU* to all the car clubs/solo riders who made this happen again. I take pride in my local lowrider community because we are what this is about. We had no incidents and no cops harassing us. From what I seen every one respected the park and I saw numerous people picking up trash and utilizing the trash container. Once again, *THANK YOU ALL* for coming out I look forward to next year.


 TTT for those who didnt see it because of the new lay out


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Best thing about the new layout is Alex's Ride at the top of every page looks clean!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Skim said:


>


 Good seeing you at the cruise bro


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Badass weekend. Good seeing everyone that made it out for either the cruise or the picnic! Can't wait to do it again next year! :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Marko57 said:


> Just a few phone photos i was able to get from the picnic.


 
NICE PICS HOMIE!:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala*
*topd0gg*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 1504 users online. 457 members and 1047 guests
Most users ever online was 1,592, Today at 10:23 AM.

‎Texas 61 Impala
‎$CHARLIE BOY$
‎-AZTEC SUNSET-
‎1WIKD79
‎206 RIDERZ CC
‎2twin
‎3WHEELINGS10
‎3wishz
‎43271
‎432RIDAZ
‎48bomb
‎503HAWYN
‎509Rider
‎52hrdtp
‎53*Chevy*Truck
‎59wood
‎60delivery
‎64 and 59 rider
‎64 CRAWLING
‎64Rag
‎65rivi
‎67chevy
‎70DELTA88
‎70monte805
‎76 Glass
‎79 cutty
‎82fleet
‎83Coupe
‎83kaddy
‎83_elco
‎84Cuttinthrough
‎8fifty
‎8REGAL_LIMITED4
‎909sleepy909
‎925rider
‎93brougham
‎93Brougham530
‎98chevy
‎A&Rplating
‎ABRAXASS
‎ACCESSORYFREAK
‎*admin*
‎AGUA_DULCE_68
‎AGUILAR3
‎Aire
‎alex75
‎alwayzonurmind
‎Amahury760
‎AmericanBully4Life
‎AMFCUSTOMS559
‎ArtJr.M.V.C
‎avidinha
‎az71monte
‎BackyardAZ
‎Bad-Influnce
‎badgas
‎Bajito OG
‎Bay89
‎be thankful
‎bichkikr
‎big C
‎Big Doe
‎BIG E 602
‎BIG HUERO
‎big pimpin
‎*Big Rich*
‎BIG SKIP
‎BIG TURTLE
‎Big-Tymer
‎[email protected]
‎bigjune62
‎bigpops915
‎BIGRICHSPIRIT
‎Bigsmooth
‎BIGTITO64
‎BLUE OWL
‎Blue94cady
‎BlueDemon
‎Bobby G.
‎Bobby Loco SJ
‎bonediggetie
‎BOUNZIN
‎brn2ridelo
‎BrownAzt3ka
‎bub916
‎bullet one
‎BYRDIE
‎b_moneystyles
‎CA-kid
‎Cadd-Berry
‎CADDY925
‎cadillacBENe
‎Cali Life
‎Cali Way
‎Cali4Life916
‎calitos62
‎capriceman75
‎casper38
‎caveydd81
‎cesar garcia
‎Chevillacs
‎chevydaddy619
‎Chicago-n
‎CHINA MAN 818
‎CHINGON64
‎CHROME-N-PAINT
‎CHUCC
‎clupercio
‎Coach Rob
‎COPS_ON_PAYROLL
‎COUPE DE BEAR
‎crazy hydraulics
‎crenshaw magraw
‎Crenshaw's Finest
‎Cruizin_In_StyleCC
‎cyclopes98
‎D.J. Midnite
‎dans1950
‎datdude-oc
‎Davidfree
‎dekay24
‎delinquint 61
‎Detour64
‎dggndtchs
‎DIPN714
‎DIRTYSANCHEZ423
‎djrascal
‎djskillz214
‎Don Pedro
‎Donnie Brasco
‎doughboi916
‎DOUGHBOY91
‎Douk
‎down79
‎*DRLOWZ*
‎Droppedtoyvan
‎DUBB-C
‎dvs1
‎E-Town520
‎E.C. ROLO
‎eastbay_drop
‎el checo
‎EL JEFE 52
‎el peyotero
‎EL RAIDER
‎El Socio 8005
‎EL SPICO MAGNIFICO
‎Elbomberaso
‎Elco
‎elhippie64
‎EliseoArteaga7
‎ElMonte74'
‎ElRafa
‎elspock84
‎Elwood
‎inchristweride1990
‎INHIBATOR
‎inspirationsfoundr
‎JAMES843
‎jared916
‎JasperFelon
‎JAVIERS CUSTOMS
‎jayimpala401
‎jcccastillo
‎Jinx64
‎jlopezdover
‎joeycutlass
‎johner956
‎Johnny562
‎jose510ss
‎jrsregal
‎jtloco63
‎juangotti
‎jumper
‎JustCruisin
‎jvasquez
‎Kadman
‎KAHUNA
‎KC_Caddy
‎Keepn'itReal
‎KLIQUESD
‎klkretz
‎konehead910
‎La-Fa-4_Life
‎Lac of Respect
‎LacN_Thru
‎Laidframe
‎LaReinaDelMundo
‎Latin Luxury
‎latinwarrior13
‎lgbnaf7
‎Lil Spanks
‎lilmikew86
‎LINCOLNSAL
‎lincolnvic2000
‎lincon n lac's
‎loco 66
‎Lolohopper
‎Low-63-impala
‎lowdwnrob
‎LowIndyd
‎lowlife-biker
‎lowlow1313
‎lowlow_66
‎lowlyfe
‎lowridincalivato
‎lowriv1972
‎LowSanJo_Nate
‎lrocky2003
‎lukie13
‎lunatic
‎*LunaticMark*
‎LUV4LACS
‎LUVMYDROPS
‎Lyfaluxury
‎M.G.D
‎Macias
‎maddhoppr
‎Made You A Hater
‎mademan
‎MAJESTICS_SD_65RAG
‎MAKIN MONEY
‎Mando_64_Esper
‎manniefresh
‎MARK ROSE
‎marquez 38
‎MAUIMALIBU78
‎MAZDAT
‎McBain
‎MELLOMAN
‎MicrophoneFiend
‎Mike_e
‎miniquadad
‎mirandas_customs
‎MIS HUEVOS
‎MISTER ED
‎mkhaynesaz
‎modelsinc1967
‎Monch_R
‎Mr Gee
‎MR LUXURIOUS
‎mr.casper
‎Mr.Fleetwood94
‎MR.LAC
‎mr.lincon
‎Mr.Negrito
‎MsRedRum
‎mufasaJR87
‎natalie.florez
‎Navarro_Customs
‎NEWSTYLEKING
‎NINJA
‎not.my.mans.caddy
‎npazzin
‎ocho%hustlers
‎OG USO 4 LIFE
‎ogbrkboy
‎OGUSO805
‎oldschool L.C.
‎ONE8SEVEN
‎ONE9SIX5
‎onti
‎orientalmontecarlo
‎PANCHO196754
‎PAPER CHASER
‎payaso1326
‎payfred
‎Pedro Sanchez
‎peter cruz
‎phantomw351


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Come on man ^^^^ That shit aint even necessary :uh:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

You Guys Took Some Nice Pics Homies...


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

tHIS SUCKS


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Its all good homie the lay it out is different but blame that on new technology!:banghead:


How many of those rides in your sig are road worthy?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/2404250931.html
So who saw this rag for 4300?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Saw THat Not Bad Price.. Needs Some Work JUmp On It Juan.. We Can Call You "Rag Top Juan"


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

loco 61 said:


> i saw that not bad price.. Needs some work jump on it juan.. We can call you "rag top juan"


 no monies


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

This layout sucks


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SO THIS WAS THE 1ST CAR OUT AT THE CRUISE AROUND 5:45, THINK THE HOMIE SAID HIS NAME WAS JOEY AND HE WAS FROM CAROLTON AREA. THANKS FOR COMING OUT HOMIE!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> SO THIS WAS THE 1ST CAR OUT AT THE CRUISE AROUND 5:45, THINK THE HOMIE SAID HIS NAME WAS JOEY AND HE WAS FROM CAROLTON AREA. THANKS FOR COMING OUT HOMIE!


 
One of the cleanest cutties around !! Sup man


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r18/1acepics/utf-8BSU1HMDA0MTAtMjAxMTA1MjgtMjE0My5qcGc.jpg


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes sir. Very nice ride.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

PICS ARE KINDA DARK, AS A MATTER OF FACT THEY SUCK JUST LIKE THIS NEW LAYOUT twak


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> PICS ARE KINDA DARK, AS A MATTER OF FACT THEY SUCK JUST LIKE THIS NEW LAYOUT twak


 :rimshot:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> How many of those rides in your sig are road worthy?


I think they are all worthy of being on the road but he has none of them road worthy...lol


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

juangotti said:


> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/2404250931.html
> So who saw this rag for 4300?





Loco 61 said:


> I Saw THat Not Bad Price.. Needs Some Work JUmp On It Juan.. We Can Call You "Rag Top Juan"


I had Bob go look at it and the pictures make it look much better than it is. Everything is rusted out on it. Floors, trunk, upper trunk, quarters, doors, fenders, hood, deck lid, rockers, tail panel.... He said the lowest he would take was $3900.


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

contact Rocky Cigler 817-353-5253 for info and registration


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BThompsonTX said:


> I had Bob go look at it and the pictures make it look much better than it is. Everything is rusted out on it. Floors, trunk, upper trunk, quarters, doors, fenders, hood, deck lid, rockers, tail panel.... He said the lowest he would take was $3900.


 I new some one would take a look at it. Brian I got some work for you :biggrin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

This new Layitlow SUCKS!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TRINITY PICNIC PICS


----------



## 210callejeros (Nov 5, 2009)

any body know how to post pics with this new crap


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BIG UPS TO UNTOUCHABLES CAR CLUB FOR WINNING THE 2011 TUG OF WAR CONTEST TAKING HOME THE TROPHY AND THE CASH


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

THE CRUISE AFTER THE PICNIC


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> SO THIS WAS THE 1ST CAR OUT AT THE CRUISE AROUND 5:45, THINK THE HOMIE SAID HIS NAME WAS JOEY AND HE WAS FROM CAROLTON AREA. THANKS FOR COMING OUT HOMIE!


Actually the name is Tavo, good to meet you and the other members, my kid and I had fun on the cruise.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn we loss and congrats to Untouchables for taking home the gold and next yr we need someone to video tape the tug-o-war competition.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> One of the cleanest cutties around !! Sup man


Sup Dave, I didnt see you out there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*BIG THANKS TO ALL THE HOMIES...*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> Sup Dave, I didnt see you out there.


 Oh that was u in that cut dog? Nice ride brol.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice pics


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Im sure someone did


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

BThompsonTX said:


> I had Bob go look at it and the pictures make it look much better than it is. Everything is rusted out on it. Floors, trunk, upper trunk, quarters, doors, fenders, hood, deck lid, rockers, tail panel.... He said the lowest he would take was $3900.





juangotti said:


> I new some one would take a look at it. Brian I got some work for you :biggrin:


That rag needs some work... If someone scoops it up take it to the Impala Shop and Brian will turn it into a show car.....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

USF '63 said:


> That rag needs some work... If someone scoops it up take it to the Impala Shop and Brian will turn it into a show car.....


 Glad Im not a fan of rags. I like hardtops


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

pics taken today


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> glad im not a fan of rags. I like hardtops


id buy it but im broke


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Just got the burgers off the grill, its gametime. Go mavs


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Just got the burgers off the grill, its gametime. Go mavs


 Mixed drinks for me!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> mixed drinks for me!


hell to the yea homie


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Oh that was u in that cut dog? Nice ride brol.


thxs bro, me and my daughter went out for a stroll in the funk.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> pics taken today


looking good bro,


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> thxs bro, me and my daughter went out for a stroll in the funk.


 Get them started young bro.  Your cut dog is clean homie. MUCH PROPS. Say whats up next time


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

USF '63 said:


> That rag needs some work... If someone scoops it up take it to the Impala Shop and Brian will turn it into a show car.....



Is that rag on craiglist if so where is at in Dallas or do u have a contact number or address for the seller!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

*Impala Rag*




USF '63 said:


> That rag needs some work... If someone scoops it up take it to the Impala Shop and Brian will turn it into a show car.....



Is that rag on craiglist if so where is at in Dallas or do u have a contact number or address for the seller!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 14 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 9 guests)


Texas 61 Impala
817LoLo
juangotti
Lil_Jesse
runninlow


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> looking good bro,




Looking good?? My shits banged up..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Why did you take it apart?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> pics taken today


Get Her Done Dave..



topd0gg said:


> thxs bro, me and my daughter went out for a stroll in the funk.


Clean Ride Homie...


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 5 guests)

ENOUGH SAID
BIG AUGIE
Loco 61
Marko57
WAT IT DEW HOMIES


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Actually the name is Tavo, good to meet you and the other members, my kid and I had fun on the cruise.


cool beans. i've seen you around josey and keller springs homie. i usually drive a blue monte.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> actually the name is tavo, good to meet you and the other members, my kid and i had fun on the cruise.


my bad homie i am horible with names but i told u that pic was coming, it was nice to meet u too and hope to see u out and about again


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Is that rag on craiglist if so where is at in Dallas or do u have a contact number or address for the seller!


 if you got 4 stacks laying around put it in one of them 61's you already own.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> if you got 4 stacks laying around put it in one of them 61's you already own.


I know but it wont hurt to get me a 64 Rag homie do u know where is at if so lets go look at it and I will take a trailer to bring it back to North Side!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 5 guests)


Texas 61 Impala
ENOUGH SAID


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 5 guests)


Texas 61 Impala
817.TX.
81763IMPALA65
chrisdizzle
ENOUGH SAID
outlawcrewcab


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

fucking mavs


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> fucking mavs


Yea Heat is going to be hard to beat but I hope they can pull it of.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> Yea Heat is going to be hard to beat but I hope they can pull it of.


 
*I hope so too*!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 11 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 6 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala* 
*94 SS* 
*Homie Styln* 
*Lil_Jesse* 
*runninlow*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Time to go Night-Night!


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I new some one would take a look at it. Brian I got some work for you :biggrin:


Call me .


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Is that rag on craiglist if so where is at in Dallas or do u have a contact number or address for the seller!


http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/2404250931.html


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

BThompsonTX said:


> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ctd/2404250931.html


Thanks for the info Big Dog!:h5:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foritos


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Is it just me or does this new layout take like 3X as long to load up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good MOrning Everybody....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Taking a minute to load.....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

How the fuk dew u up load pix?? I got cars to build no time to learn a new layout!!:-(


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> How the fuk dew u up load pix?? I got cars to build no time to learn a new layout!!:-(


I Use Photobucket Thats PRobably The Fastest Way To Load Alot Of Pics At The Same Time...:dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Im stuck in mobile mode


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

juangotti said:


> Im stuck in mobile mode


On the bottom click default style. :dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Had to get admin help its back to normal


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BThompsonTX said:


> Call me .


Will Do :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

The Car Club option is back

<<<<<


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

owned


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

BThompsonTX said:


> Call me .


I will be needing ur help soon also Brian.. Ricky is bringing thr 66 rag today....:nicoderm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

anyone got the "hookup" for inspection I totally forgot mine is due this month. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

topd0gg said:


> anyone got the "hookup" for inspection I totally forgot mine is due this month. Any help is greatly appreciated.


:0:0:0:0


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> anyone got the "hookup" for inspection i totally forgot mine is due this month. Any help is greatly appreciated.


hit me up homie on my cell


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Found the 175/70/14 Hankook Mileage II with the white wall for 60.99 a tire!:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)


Texas 61 Impala
TheTexasGoldPlater


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Ok guys if u go down to the bottom of the screen and click on the layitlow button and change it to lightweight it is almost like the old view, much better then this other shit


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Only problem is that i cant see who is online


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

What's going on in here


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

<p>


817PETE said:


> What's going on in here


</p>
<p> </p>


NEW FORMAT THAT NOBODY LIKES


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

It's like I'm in the dark .somebody turn the lights on


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817PETE said:


> It's like I'm in the dark .somebody turn the lights on


hno:


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

is it "classic"? i take my montes to texaco on forest and webb chapel. he likes the classics cause its easy work and i give him my change after. 20 bucks is still cheaper than 40 and im on his good side.


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

ha ha, i ment to reply to topdogg. lol this new layout sux!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> hno:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

1low78carlo said:


> ha ha, i ment to reply to topdogg. Lol this new layout sux!!


yes it does i wouldnt mind if they shut this shit down for another 20 hrs as long as they bring back the old style


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Ok guys if u go down to the bottom of the screen and click on the layitlow button and change it to lightweight it is almost like the old view, much better then this other shit


Im not feeling that lightweight either.


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

817PETE said:


> What's going on in here


What's up homie?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I know but it wont hurt to get me a 64 Rag homie do u know where is at if so lets go look at it and I will take a trailer to bring it back to North Side!


You should get it you can never have to many Impalas.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Ok guys if u go down to the bottom of the screen and click on the layitlow button and change it to lightweight it is almost like the old view, much better then this other shit


The new shit sucks but I think we will get used to it. :dunno:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

texas massacre said:


> the new shit sucks but i think we will get used to it. :dunno:


shit we need to start a topic on how much it sucks, maybe they will change it back


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

the data base wouldnt let me put a smiley face. Fck this shit... Im out!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 3 guests)

*FORTWORTHAZTEC*


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Was it just me or did anyone else notice Alex's car on LIL..


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wave::wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> Was it just me or did anyone else notice Alex's car on LIL..


its the bees knees!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> Was it just me or did anyone else notice Alex's car on LIL..


:0


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Dont like this new shit :thumbsdown: going to have to learn again with this up grade​


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

Start making plans to join us Tomorrow night for game 2 at Fat Daddy's. Where else can you go and get cheap drinks during the game .99 Cents Wells & Drafts Till 11pm..doors open at 8 pm Wear your Mavs Gear or Miami Gear and get in free till 10pm. So get there early to get a good seat also don't forget about the after party With Dj Panic Mixsquad..with $2 Crown and down after 11pm.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

This mobil shit Sucks. Not liking the new site


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> This mobil shit Sucks. Not liking the new site


X64:-( u cAn go to defalt mode at the bottom but the new layout sux! Might b beter to some but I'm a "if it ant broke don't fix it" kinda guy! I got cars to build no tine to Learn a new fourm!! I've noticed it's not as bzy as usual!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

From what I understand it was a mandatory upgrade. If he stayed with the old format he would have lost some features he needed or had. There was no way around it


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lmao no more image uploader??? what kinda shit is this??


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for the funk!


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

:thumbsup:ke show foritos 

















1939 cnevy
























DONK:biggrin:
























64 lowlow


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

pics are small


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

juangotti said:


> pics are small


i know HUH!!!:rofl:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=Jp7VbjybZIA[/video]


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Trying to post video can't do it :banghead:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

juangotti said:


> From what I understand it was a mandatory upgrade. If he stayed with the old format he would have lost some features he needed or had. There was no way around it


 
This is crazy still having trouble working this shit


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

There you go 817PETE.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

ttt


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

this new layit low suck


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What up Foros?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Peeps


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Marko57 said:


> There you go 817PETE.


THANKS BRO TRYING TO DO IT ON MY HTC CELL WILL GET IT:ugh:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

SUP HOMIES


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wut Up Homies...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

GAME TIME


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

How do you log in annon,,


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

ENOUGH SAID
blanco
jbrazy
Loco 61
WAT IT DEW FT WORTH


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Joe?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

SUP HOMIES... WE STILL IN THIS GAME


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

No THing But A Chicken Wing....


Almost Done....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> No THing But A Chicken Wing....
> 
> 
> Almost Done....


:happysad:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

Sup Dude


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BThompsonTX said:


> Sup Dude


chillaxin


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> chillaxin


That cutty almost done homie.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> That cutty almost done homie.


Dont know I have not seen it


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)


Texas 61 Impala
8t4mc
Loco 61


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> That cutty almost done homie.




WERES THAT DAMN CUTTY AT??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Dont know I have not seen it




WE NEED UPDATES FOOLIO...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

fortworthmex said:


> lmao no more image uploader??? what kinda shit is this??


 
PHOTOBUCKET.COM ***** :0


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> PHOTOBUCKET.COM ***** :0


lOOK WHO GRACED US SMALLTIMERS WITH HIS PRESENCE.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn Heat is good. Come on Mavs step up.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> lOOK WHO GRACED US SMALLTIMERS WITH HIS PRESENCE.


:twak: lol, this *****, hows that hand puppet :roflmao: u coming out sunday?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Mavs making a come back!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Damn where are all the Mavs fans!!!!!!!! Man I thought the were done that was a good end.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> WERES THAT DAMN CUTTY AT??





8t4mc said:


> WE NEED UPDATES FOOLIO...


Have not seen it.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Texas Massacre said:


> Damn where are all the Mavs fans!!!!!!!! Man I thought the were done that was a good end.


DAMN GOOD ADJUSTMENT BY THE MAVS, LOOKING MUCH BETTER NOW COMING HOME TIED 1-1 WITH THE NEXT THREE HERE IN DALLAS


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> :twak: lol, this *****, hows that hand puppet :roflmao: u coming out sunday?


You know it!!

Hand puppet..you Sorry dog..You know those lips were sexy


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Texas Massacre said:


> Mavs making a come back!


 puro pinche mavs homie


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Have not seen it.


 
Dont feel bad mines going back in the shop for a while.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Seasonalbliss (May 29, 2011)

check out some lowrider pics of all lowrider events in fort worth. 

add us on facebook and tag any of your clubs pictures! 

http://www.facebook.com/seasonalbliss


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


Nice lineup


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I was watching the heat network!! :furious:


GO MAVS!! :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Nice lineup


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

What up? Good Times passin thru. How bout dem Mavs??? :worship:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


shoe match the car


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

THANK GOD IT BE FRIDAY!!


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> THANK GOD IT BE FRIDAY!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Alex this your ride ????*


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sup fort worth!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Skim said:


> PHOTOBUCKET.COM ***** :0


:0 i got some pics of basura blanca, give me a few hours to photoshop the fuk out of it, make it look like a cartoon


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

http://www.datpiff.com/24seven-Welcome-2-The-Funk-Vol3-3rd-Times-The-Charm-mixtape.236876.html
CHECK IT OUT HOMIES THIS IS MY LIL COUSIN


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> http://www.datpiff.com/24seven-Welcome-2-The-Funk-Vol3-3rd-Times-The-Charm-mixtape.236876.html
> CHECK IT OUT HOMIES THIS IS MY LIL COUSIN


Sounds good


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Sup FOROS! 
I need a cold beer!! :rant: :nicoderm:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone have a plug for a adel?

Just got my new toy in.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WATS GOOD 817


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WATS GOOD 817


Your pics were good.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Your pics were good.


BIG THANKS TO THE PHOTOGRAPHER "VATO LOCO" GOT LOTS MORE TO DOWNLOAD STILL, HOPEFULLY THIS WEEKEND


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

fortworthmex said:


>


NICE!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Whats up fort worth.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

fortworthmex said:


>



the monte looks real clean


----------



## Seasonalbliss (May 29, 2011)

http://www.seasonalbliss.org/photos/swfpopup.mg?AlbumID=17372802&AlbumKey=z5LP7Q

Photography by SeasonalBliss.org


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Seasonalbliss said:


> http://www.seasonalbliss.org/photos/swfpopup.mg?AlbumID=17372802&AlbumKey=z5LP7Q
> 
> Photography by SeasonalBliss.org


NICE !!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


sick!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

G Morning


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BThompsonTX said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yes


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MORNING FORITOS


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What up Foros!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Seasonalbliss said:


> http://www.seasonalbliss.org/photos/swfpopup.mg?AlbumID=17372802&AlbumKey=z5LP7Q
> 
> Photography by SeasonalBliss.org


Looking good Raymond


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What's up Fort Worth?!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What's up Fort Worth?!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT FOR THE FUNK


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 7 guests)

*ENOUGH SAID*
*artisticdream63*+
WATS UP GTIMER


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

what up FTWORTH?


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

-old skool- said:


> what up FTWORTH?


 Que paso mi big homie Rudy!!!!! que dice este caloron??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

From the Majestix picnic


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

is anyone cruising tonight???


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Macias said:


> is anyone cruising tonight???


yep cruising the net


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sup Dave and Chris you big dayna & ak47 loving fools... No disrespect. How soon can we go west to relief some STREESssss.?


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

1regio3 said:


> :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


Lil Puppet... Portate buien en califas Homie. C-ya when you get back loco.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wat up funk!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Elpintor said:


> Sup Dave and Chris you big dayna & ak47 loving fools... No disrespect. How soon can we go west to relief some STREESssss.?


call me homie


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey just wanna put this out there. Hagerty's canceled me, LOL.. Guess my jinxed car was too much for them.. No hard feelings, they paid each time, so no complaints. Anyway I renewed with Infiniti classic through my regular ins agent. Got a great rate; 30k on my panel truck for a $159 year.. I was paying $250 with Hagerty's.. Anyone interested give Brad or Kristi a call 817-460-5078..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Elpintor said:


> Sup Dave and Chris you big dayna & ak47 loving fools... No disrespect. How soon can we go west to relief some STREESssss.?


:machinegun::guns::machinegun::guns:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> :machinegun::guns::machinegun::guns:



You aint got no guns chris.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Go Mavs!! :nicoderm:


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

LETS GO MAVS...!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> You aint got no guns chris.


I know


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)

juangotti
ENOUGH SAID
red22



Sup Joe Sup Abraham


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 7 guests)
> 
> 
> *ENOUGH SAID*
> ...


 lookin good joe


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ITS GOING TO BE A LONG NIGHT... GOT LOTS OF WORK TO CATCH UP WITH...:happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rofl::thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::roflmao:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wow:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 2 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala*
*chevythang*
*juangotti*
*runninlow*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

fortworthmex said:


>


sweet pics mayne!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

fortworthmex said:


> :0 i got some pics of basura blanca, give me a few hours to photoshop the fuk out of it, make it look like a cartoon


pics or it didnt happen :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one know of a good financial institution to open an IRA?


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Any one know of a good financial institution to open an IRA?


Fidelity.....
J P Morgan....

They currently handle the 401k, retirement packages at my job.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

USF '63 said:


> Fidelity.....
> J P Morgan....
> 
> They currently handle the 401k, retirement packages at my job.


 My new job does not offer 401K. I must move my funds.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

any one got a TH350 lying around they don't need?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> My new job does not offer 401K. I must move my funds.


Max landgraf with axa
his number is 817-347-4077
he is awsome and will travel to u to sign papers and wat not plus his home office is n downtown funk! Tell him I sent u!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> any one got a TH350 lying around they don't need?


I got a 700r witch is like a 350 turbo with overdrive!
$350 with tourqe converter!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

green ice said:


> lookin good joe


thanks homie




juangotti said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)
> 
> juangotti
> ENOUGH SAID
> ...



wat it dew juan


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

3rd place semi custom in Temple,:twak::twak::twak::twak::twak:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Badass pics Joe T !


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Any one know of a good financial institution to open an IRA?


try JP Morgan, you might want to stick to bonds right now since the stock market is taking a dump as of late. I keep moving my shares around due to US Stocks hurting.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. I with Principal right now but they dont offer a IRA programe


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone have a connector for adel? About to install mine and about to order the plug for
it unless someone has one


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone have a connector for adel? About to install mine and about to order the plug for
it unless someone has one


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

What's up homies..


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What up Foros???


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

*Do we have any Nascar Truck Series Fans if so i have 2 tickets to this Fridays race Section PU408 Row38 Seats 9&10. They run $55 each I will let them go for $50 for the pair. Starts @ 9:00 p.m. lmk 817 965 0314*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 4 guests)


Texas 61 Impala
ENOUGH SAID
Rollin Rich 82
rollin64


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> *Do we have any Nascar Truck Series Fans if so i have 2 tickets to this Fridays race Section PU408 Row38 Seats 9&10. They run $55 each I will let them go for $50 for the pair. Starts @ 9:00 p.m. lmk 817 965 0314*


I gOt $49.99 ALL in Quarters So TRaNzA oR nO TrAnZa:biggrin:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 4 guests)
> 
> 
> Texas 61 Impala
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT FOR THE FUNK


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Selling these bucket seats for a 67 Impala SS $250.00 OBO


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Also this 61 Impala speaker grill! $200.00 obo


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

rollin64 said:


> I gOt $49.99 ALL in Quarters So TRaNzA oR nO TrAnZa:biggrin:


*lol*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sup ft worth


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Skim said:


> sup ft worth


:wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

chrisdizzle wat up!!


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :wave:


Tried calling you back tonight. Give me a call in the morning on my cell #.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Good Morning FtWorth 










Forecast calls for great weather for this weekends hop contest .*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Selling these bucket seats for a 67 Impala SS $250.00 OBO


HOW MUCH FOR THE WAGON? BEHIND THE SEATS... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

214Tex said:


> Good Morning FtWorth
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Whats Up Homie?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Anyone have a connector for adel? About to install mine and about to order the plug for
> it unless someone has one


I've allways ordered mine from empire customs here on Lil!!
There like 40 shipped r sumtin like dat!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> I got a 700r witch is like a 350 turbo with overdrive!
> $350 with tourqe converter!!!


i don't know much bout transmissions, does it mount the same as a 350 or is it longer?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Of WHat I Heard A 700 Is Longer


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

hey guys i still have those new condition chome 2 wing kos if any one needs a set.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

How much?


How the hell do you PM in new stupid page?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> How much?
> 
> 
> How the hell do you PM in new stupid page?




Your Going CooCoo


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

BYOB!!!  Im there!! :nicoderm:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

see you friday


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> Your Going CooCoo


I cant find this shit either lol



Loco 61 said:


>


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone have a Billie hop handle local?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> i don't know much bout transmissions, does it mount the same as a 350 or is it longer?


Realy don't no!!! I think loco Is rite tho! Seems like I heard they longer! Don't realy no wat this affects if u have a slip yoke tho!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


>


This is two blocks from the crib! Two bad it's babys b day weekend!!! Y'all have fun! Elco Matt hope to se u this afternoon!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Realy don't no!!! I think loco Is rite tho! Seems like I heard they longer! Don't realy no wat this affects if u have a slip yoke tho!!


let me do some research, an ill get back to ya.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE WAGON? BEHIND THE SEATS... :biggrin:


Not For sale going to fix it up for the swap meet to throw in small parts!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> hey guys i still have those new condition chome 2 wing kos if any one needs a set.


how much homie? pm your number


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 2 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala*
*94 SS*
*dunk420*
*outlawcrewcab*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Not For sale going to fix it up for the swap meet to throw in small parts!


Funny you bring this up. I see these wagons at the swap meets and some are little beater and guys want an arm and a leg for them. CRAZY!! Ill be getting me one here soon for the swap meets.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

New feature for posting pics is pretty nifty. Like a photobucket but on layitlow.

ex:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Not For sale going to fix it up for the swap meet to throw in small parts!


Shit well atleast will see sumthing fixed up...LOL


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW HOMIES


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Shit well atleast will see sumthing fixed up...LOL


 BWHAHAHAHAHA

_______________________________________________________________________



Just took these mammoth motor mounts off my impala. Mofos were welded on there. Welded were so crappy they looked like frozen water drops. Came right off with a crow bar and a hammer


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:nicoderm::wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WAT IT DEW HOMIES


Ill tell u what it dew game 4 is a must win...LET'S GO MAVS!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Ill tell u what it dew game 4 is a must win...LET'S GO MAVS!!!


X64


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Ill tell u what it dew game 4 is a must win...LET'S GO MAVS!!!


Yes sir that's right, one game at a time but its a must win for the nxt two home games


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> BWHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> _______________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


I remember those!! I wonder wat kinda Geto moter they had in it??? Suprised it held if they were as weak as u said! Don't forget I got some og parts fer ya over here!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> I remember those!! I wonder wat kinda Geto moter they had in it??? Suprised it held if they were as weak as u said! Don't forget I got some og parts fer ya over here!!!


My body man finished the WRK on the 66 he is free next weekend. ... lmk if u wanna get started on the foe.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> I remember those!! I wonder wat kinda Geto moter they had in it??? Suprised it held if they were as weak as u said! Don't forget I got some og parts fer ya over here!!!


 I dont know but I took them off with a crow bar HAHA! 1 came off with little effort. the other took a little more.


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

im looking for a back seat and 1 headlight mount that holds the bright light in


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Hit up the yards bro. Let us know when you do. we down to go. :biggrin:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

any good yards i need some trim to going with the 63 trim i think


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Will a 64 back seat fit?


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

i have a 64 just need these on trim


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

npazzin said:


> let me do some research, an ill get back to ya.


Call Primo he will tell you.


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

good looking out homie


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

npazzin said:


> i don't know much bout transmissions, does it mount the same as a 350 or is it longer?


The 700r4 is longer and will require a different crossmember and a shorter front driveshaft. I put them in every car I build that gets an automatic transmission.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Been meaning to call you! Ill just wait till I get all the panel ordered


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Been meaning to call you! Ill just wait till I get all the panel ordered


Call me. I can get them cheaper!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> My body man finished the WRK on the 66 he is free next weekend. ... lmk if u wanna get started on the foe.


Just texted ya bra!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BThompsonTX said:


> Call me. I can get them cheaper!


Ill call you in about an hour


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm thinking about lowering my ride about 1-2inches, my question is if the springs are cut will that give my suspension a rough ride? i just want to lower the car a bit but not loose the comfort of the ride. Also what joint would do solid work for this?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Ill call you in about an hour


 Impala Shop! :thumbsup: See you Friday Brian!




topd0gg said:


> I'm thinking about lowering my ride about 1-2inches, my question is if the springs are cut will that give my suspension a rough ride? i just want to lower the car a bit but not loose the comfort of the ride. Also what joint would do solid work for this?


 Check out this thread. Heard you can lower it using camaro suspension components.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/256917-Cutlass/page16

And for any suspension work for lowriders I always recommend D Shop Hydraulics


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

1. juangotti
2. Lil_Jesse



I see you Jesse! What you doing to that Linc? :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Just texted ya bra!!!


I got u homie come by later if u can.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Just changed to o.g. style layitlow :cheesy:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> I'm thinking about lowering my ride about 1-2inches, my question is if the springs are cut will that give my suspension a rough ride? i just want to lower the car a bit but not loose the comfort of the ride. Also what joint would do solid work for this?




you can cut the front springs but not the rear.cutting 1 coil will give you a 2 inch drop and not change your ride.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Just changed to o.g. style layitlow :cheesy:


how you do that without it lookin all fucked up on the moble setting?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I dont know. It said Layitlow OG style and thats what I clicked on. Honestly only thing different is the banner


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Whats Up Homie?


Wasup bro how things going , 


Me , been staying busy it's Hottttt  See ya Friday


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

214Tex said:


> Wasup bro how things going ,
> 
> 
> Me , been staying busy it's Hottttt  See ya Friday


 
See you There Homie..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:banghead: i hate this shit


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Were going to have to use the eating area of Smokeys, there getting the other area ready for a wedding reception. Sorry just found out today, not know why the guy didn't tell us at the last meeting, since they already knew.. I think it may be time to find another spot..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Dose any one know of an affordable mechanic that can come to my house and wireup my engine


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

blanco said:


> Dose any one know of an affordable mechanic that can come to my house and wireup my engine


Took my 64 to Bryan at the Dallas impala shop and he got her running like a champ!! Dew the engine rite homie! U will spend n e money u save on a cheap guy wen u have to b towed every time u roll!!! It's worth it!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:u right


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> Were going to have to use the eating area of Smokeys, there getting the other area ready for a wedding reception. Sorry just found out today, not know why the guy didn't tell us at the last meeting, since they already knew.. I think it may be time to find another spot..


Lets vote on it this time instead of an executive decision being made...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Took my 64 to Bryan at the Dallas impala shop and he got her running like a champ!! Dew the engine rite homie! U will spend n e money u save on a cheap guy wen u have to b towed every time u roll!!! It's worth it!!!


WHERE IS THE DALLAS IMPALA SHOP??


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

blanco said:


> :thumbsup:u right


TAKE IT TO THE IMPALA SHOP AND U WILL DEFINENTLY GET THE JOB DONE RIGHT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Blanco hit me up...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup Homies! Who ever wants to start their weekend tomorrow hit up fat daddy's tomorrow night and check out the Mavs watch party with 99cent drafts till 11pm and $2 crown and down! I will be going out there after work! So hope to see some of you out there!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

So my 67 need some floor patching/replacement work. Any one know a reasonable price body man or shop that does this type of metal work?


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

sixty7imp said:


> So my 67 need some floor patching/replacement work. Any one know a reasonable price body man or shop that does this type of metal work?


Call me. I can get it done for you.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

BThompsonTX said:


> Call me. I can get it done for you.


What's your number homie?


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

sixty7imp said:


> What's your number homie?


*The Impala Shop 
*3330 E. University Dr.
Denton, TX 76208
940-387-3807 - Shop
214-632-6455 - Cell


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up homies its been a long time I haven't posted I'm looking for some 6 lug adapters if anyone has any they want to sell let me know thanks


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Wasup uuurrbody in FT Worth


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sup Homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> What's up homies its been a long time I haven't posted I'm looking for some 6 lug adapters if anyone has any they want to sell let me know thanks


 I got a set get 50 buks!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> I got a set get 50 buks!!


I'll take them call me bro


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 3 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala*
*ICED BOXX*
*Lil_Jesse*
*Macias*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Just another VERT IMPALA fidn to hit the d ef dub!
Won't tell u who the owner Is but I will tell u he's hard shelled I mean headed!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 2 guests)

817.TX.
chickenhawk
dunk420
ICED BOXX
juangotti
Macias
Marko57
topd0gg
Sup people!!! Who bringing the beer tomorrow nite!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 2 guests)
> 
> 
> 817.TX.
> ...


 Qvo qvo!!!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

817.TX. said:


> There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 2 guests)
> 
> 817.TX.
> chickenhawk
> ...


:shh:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

817.TX. said:


> There are currently 10 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 2 guests)
> 
> 817.TX.
> chickenhawk
> ...


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Just another VERT IMPALA fidn to hit the d ef dub!
> Won't tell u who the owner Is but I will tell u he's hard shelled I mean headed!!!!!


Its not hard to recognise TURTLES garage and his signiture that says 66 rag !


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

artisticdream63 said:


> Its not hard to recognise TURTLES garage and his signiture that says 66 rag !


x2 and FUCK SECRETS :rimshot:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> x2 and FUCK SECRETS :rimshot:


Dam we got sum fukn inspector gajet moe foes round hear!! Lol!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Dam we got sum fukn inspector gajet moe foes round hear!! Lol!!!


Haha I was there the other day saw the same thing BWHAHAHAHA


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yup but u didn't see the painted dash.... this is one I will settle with until that 61 comes up in my shop.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

She's a beauty


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Just another VERT IMPALA fidn to hit the d ef dub!
> Won't tell u who the owner Is but I will tell u he's hard shelled I mean headed!!!!!


Looking GOoD


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

What up fort worth.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

How bout those MAVS


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> How bout those MAVS


Just one more!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Looking GOoD


Thanks Joe nothing like being back in a impala.... and yup lets go MAVS....


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


> [TTurtle/QUOTE]


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

How bout dem Mavs!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thanks Joe nothing like being back in a impala.... and yup lets go MAVS....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

Good Morning Ft. Worth. It's Friday!!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

-old skool- said:


> How bout dem Mavs!!!!


x64$$$&


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> I got a set get 50 buks!!


Thanks for the adapters mayne


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

*MAVERICKS!!* :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Just another VERT IMPALA fidn to hit the d ef dub!
> Won't tell u who the owner Is but I will tell u he's hard shelled I mean headed!!!!!


:nicoderm::nicoderm::wave: What up turtle..


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anything going on this weekend?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Just another VERT IMPALA fidn to hit the d ef dub!
> Won't tell u who the owner Is but I will tell u he's hard shelled I mean headed!!!!!


 
Seen that 66 Rag in person very straight rag wont take long to have that 66 rag in the streets of Fort Worth!:nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FT WORTH


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

dunk420 said:


> Just another VERT IMPALA fidn to hit the d ef dub!
> Won't tell u who the owner Is but I will tell u he's hard shelled I mean headed!!!!!


:wow: Close to a 67 and it's a drop.... :biggrin:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Were gonna start a new Ft Worth cruise spot, starting tomorrow nite. Seminary Rd near La Gran Plaza, starting at 8pm till??? Were crusing not parking lotting..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Homie Styln said:


> Were gonna start a new Ft Worth cruise spot, starting tomorrow nite. Seminary Rd near La Gran Plaza, starting at 8pm till??? Were crusing not parking lotting..


ROLLIN...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> :nicoderm::nicoderm::wave: What up turtle..


 What up MANDO......


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Seen that 66 Rag in person very straight rag wont take long to have that 66 rag in the streets of Fort Worth!:nicoderm:


 That's right but I'm in no hurry... got very lucky on this one and must say she's a keeper!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> Were gonna start a new Ft Worth cruise spot, starting tomorrow nite. Seminary Rd near La Gran Plaza, starting at 8pm till??? Were crusing not parking lotting..


 
Hope To See Everyone Out There... We'll Be Rolling Back And Forth


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Homie Styln said:


> Were gonna start a new Ft Worth cruise spot, starting tomorrow nite. Seminary Rd near La Gran Plaza, starting at 8pm till??? Were crusing not parking lotting..


Nice..Ill probably miss it this summer


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> Nice..Ill probably miss it this summer


straight hustlin. my lac will be out for the next one, u can roll it if u want :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

that rag is looking good turtle.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

AFTERNOON BUMP


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

214Tex said:


> Good Morning FtWorth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 2 Good Afternoon FtWorth you fellas are invited to be our guests Sunday 








This Sunday June 12th 12 - 6pm
2720 N Stemmons Freeway Dallas
between Medical Dr and Inwood Rd

Single Pump Street 150/100
Super Single Pump 300/150
Double Pump Street 300/150
Radicals 300/150
Chippers 150/100*

We are going to have plenty of hoppers coming thru if you would like to come test out your car , first time out this year , fresh pumps come out and hop it a few minutes and put some inches on the board for a win .

5 classes 10 winners
















This Sunday June 12th 12 - 6pm
2720 N Stemmons Freeway Dallas
between Medical Dr and Inwood Rd


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


> that rag is looking good turtle.


 Thanks.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Skim said:


> straight hustlin. my lac will be out for the next one, u can roll it if u want :0


Might be gitting my old coupe back:x: maybe i can have all the body work, and paint done by the end of winter. It aint gonna be on your level but cleaner then my wagon


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Might be gitting my old coupe back:x: maybe i can have all the body work, and paint done by the end of winter. It aint gonna be on your level but cleaner then my wagon


 
whats the word foo??holla


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WENT TO A LOCAL SONIC SHOW TODAY, HAD A GOODTIMES
















[/


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala*
*ENOUGH SAID*+
*FORTWORTHAZTEC*
:wave:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WENT TO A LOCAL SONIC SHOW TODAY, HAD A GOODTIMES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

Well tonight people came out to cruise Seminary Dr off 35 as was posted on FB gald to see you all out there tonight !!! Hope I didnt miss anyone if so post up

*ALEX FT WORHT*
*MAJESTICS DFW*
*TECHNIQUES DFW*
*GOOD TIMES DFW*
*UNTOUCHABLES FT WORTH*

*Cops where out they but I didnt see them stoping anyone so maybe this is a good place?*


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

214Tex said:


> Good Morning FtWorth
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to make it to this but i'm going to be broke, whats going down next sunday?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone have any info on show in stock yards tomorrow? I was told there's one starting at 1 on main in stock yards?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Anyone have any info on show in stock yards tomorrow? I was told there's one starting at 1 on main in stock yards?


:dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Seeing All The Homies Last Night.. Thanks For Rollin Oscar..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MORNING FOROS


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Any pics of the cruise


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

No Pics From Me But The Untouchables Had A Photo Shoot Outthere


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> Might be gitting my old coupe back:x: maybe i can have all the body work, and paint done by the end of winter. It aint gonna be on your level but cleaner then my wagon


shit my level aint shit i wanna be on joes level  i wanna see the wagon in person


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 1 guests)

ENOUGH SAID
artisticdream63+
gator14
Lil_Jesse
Skim
WATS GOOD HOMIES


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> shit my level aint shit i wanna be on *joes* level  i wanna see the wagon in person


WHOS THAT? WATS HE DRIVE? WHERE IS HE FROM?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Man had a fucked up day so far. On my way to look at a car had a blow out on the side of 20, the worst part is i aint even paid for the tires yet. Kept callin my wife and she didnt answer..... Thank god for the homies Rubin and Anthony from Untouchables C.C. Thank yall, REALLY


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Man had a fucked up day so far. On my way to look at a car had a blow out on the side of 20, the worst part is i aint even paid for the tires yet. Kept callin my wife and she didnt answer..... Thank god for the homies Rubin and Anthony from Untouchables C.C. Thank yall, REALLY


 
aoh..whats the wife up to..:boink: why didnt you call me fool.

your lucky that fool even showed up.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

chrisdizzle said:


> Man had a fucked up day so far. On my way to look at a car had a blow out on the side of 20, the worst part is i aint even paid for the tires yet. Kept callin my wife and she didnt answer..... Thank god for the homies Rubin and Anthony from Untouchables C.C. Thank yall, REALLY


:thumbsup: Ruben and Anthony are both cool guys.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

HIT ANOTHER LOCAL SHOW AT THE EL CHICO IN DENTON, WON 1ST PLACE 60'S AND HAD A GOODTIMES. "GOTTA SAY TODAY WAS A GOOD DAY"


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

impala looks sweet . i need to get mine done soon but it's getting there


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

64ordones said:


> impala looks sweet . i need to get mine done soon but it's getting there


THANKS HOMIE, POST UP THOSE PROGRESS PICS


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Mavs win!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil_Jesse said:


> Mavs win!!!!


YESIR


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

juangotti said:


> YESIR


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

How bout them mavs!!! Fuck the heat


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

:drama:


rollin64 said:


> How bout them mavs!!! Fuck the heat


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Mavs Won the NBA Championship!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

runninlow said:


> Mavs Won the NBA Championship!


HELL YEA THEY DID, GUESS WE WILL BE WORKING ON THAT RING THIS WEEK AT MY JOB.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 2 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala*
*817PETE*
*clupercio*
*juangotti*+


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FUCK IT LETS HIT THE PARADE IN THE LOWRIDERS


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> FUCK IT LETS HIT THE PARADE IN THE LOWRIDERS


:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Jet got back from rolling downtown fort worth.... kids had a blast we rolled with the giant MAVS FLAG HIGH COPS HAD TO SHOW UP AND EVEN JOINED IN THE FUN AND FIRE TRUCKS BLARING THERE HORNS ALL MEXICAN MAVS FAN HAVING 
FUN.... GO MAVS....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> Man had a fucked up day so far. On my way to look at a car had a blow out on the side of 20, the worst part is i aint even paid for the tires yet. Kept callin my wife and she didnt answer..... Thank god for the homies Rubin and Anthony from Untouchables C.C. Thank yall, REALLY


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> HELL YEA THEY DID, GUESS WE WILL BE WORKING ON THAT RING THIS WEEK AT MY JOB.


Jostens?? Cuban said they might not be NO RING!! 

*GO MAVERICKS!!! 2011 NBA CHAMPIONS!!* :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> FUCK IT LETS HIT THE PARADE IN THE LOWRIDERS


X2 I'm game for that.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I knew we had this!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

fortworthmex said:


> I knew we had this!!!!!!


X64


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Jostens?? Cuban said they might not be NO RING!!
> 
> *GO MAVERICKS!!! 2011 NBA CHAMPIONS!!* :nicoderm:


YES SIR


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What up homies


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> What up homies


 Im taking off work Thursday to go see the mavs parade!
Like Ol boy said n half baked!!

"who's cumn wit me"


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I was gonna go but do to one of my co workers best friends grandmothers passing. I wont be able to make the parade as she is taking that day off for the funeral.


----------



## bafinokc (Feb 18, 2007)

oklahoma passin thru:wave::wave:how you all doin


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

ON THE HUNT FOR LS MOULDINGS AND LS SIGNAL LIGHTS, CASH IN HAND


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sup ft worth homies


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

juangotti said:


> I was gonna go but do to one of my co workers best friends grandmothers passing. I wont be able to make the parade as she is taking that day off for the funeral.


You fell for that..... :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

bafinokc said:


> oklahoma passin thru:wave::wave:how you all doin


 


Skim said:


> sup ft worth homies


 Sup Pimpie


Lil_Jesse said:


>


 Jesse whats the deal?


jvasquez said:


> You fell for that..... :biggrin:


Owned


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Worked on the cutty I installed piston pump and the 28" cylinders. Today built 48" lowwers and tomorrow build new uppers got the 3 wheel up to 27-28"


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Worked on the cutty I installed piston pump and the 28" cylinders. Today built 48" lowwers and tomorrow build new uppers got the 3 wheel up to 27-28"


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Worked on the cutty I installed piston pump and the 28" cylinders. Today built 48" lowwers and tomorrow build new uppers got the 3 wheel up to 27-28"


 
MAN THATS HIGH!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

bafinokc said:


> oklahoma passin thru:wave::wave:how you all doin


WATS GOOD BRIAN, THANKS FOR STOPPIN BY HOMIE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats Popin????


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> MAN THATS HIGH!!! :thumbsup:


YES IT IS!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Whats Popin????


WAT IT DEW LOCO HOW U DOING HOMIE


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm hoping after the upper arms I can get 30" or so


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Worked on the cutty I installed piston pump and the 28" cylinders. Today built 48" lowwers and tomorrow build new uppers got the 3 wheel up to 27-28"


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WAT IT DEW LOCO HOW U DOING HOMIE


Just Chillin Homie.... Its Going To Be A Hot Summer. :burn:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I'm hoping after the upper arms I can get 30" or so


Careful OutLaw Your Going To Flip It...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Careful OutLaw Your Going To Flip It...


FOREAL!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Careful OutLaw Your Going To SUPERMAN It...


Fixed


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Just Chillin Homie.... Its Going To Be A Hot Summer. :burn:


Hell yea it is, I think I better get AC for the impala.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Fixed


Lmao


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

chrisdizzle said:


> Fixed


LMAO


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Wassup Ft. Worth?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTt fer da funk!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> TTt fer da funk!


what it do chris hows the ride comin


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> what it do chris hows the ride comin


Saving pennies for body work and paint!! Not going very fast I might add!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

any1 taken there lowlows to tha parade tom. ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

lolows said:


> any1 taken there lowlows to tha parade tom. ill be there :thumbsup:


I have to work all day manana and I cant afford to miss a day of work electric bill payment high than mother F????R!:angry:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

FORT WORTH STYLE


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup homies


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

biglukftwrthtx said:


> View attachment 324704
> FORT WORTH STYLE


:thumbsup:badass!!!!!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

817PETE said:


> Sup homies


sup bro?????


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

biglukftwrthtx said:


> View attachment 324704
> FORT WORTH STYLE


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

lolows said:


> any1 taken there lowlows to tha parade tom. ill be there :thumbsup:


I WAS PLANNIN ON IT BUT FUCKERS WONT LET ME OFF WORK, O WELL ITS GONNA BE HOTTER THEN A MOFO ANYWAYS


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

817PETE said:


> Sup homies









WHOS THAT MAESTRO


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

What it do ft worth


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

biglukftwrthtx said:


> View attachment 324793
> WHOS THAT MAESTRO


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> What it do ft worth


You work on your cutty today homie?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Any one in D/FW looking for a wrapped Impala frame
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306582-1961-1964-Chevy-Impala-Wrapped-Frame-D-FW


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

biglukftwrthtx said:


> View attachment 324704
> FORT WORTH STYLE


sweet post more pics


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

chrisdizzle said:


> You work on your cutty today homie?


Yes I installed 48" lowers and today I built some 35" uppers and built new mounts. Got one side on. Finish other side tomorrow


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yes I installed 48" lowers and today I built some 35" uppers and built new mounts. Got one side on. Finish other side tomorrow


:thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Texas Massacre said:


> Any one in D/FW looking for a wrapped Impala frame
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/306582-1961-1964-Chevy-Impala-Wrapped-Frame-D-FW


Wish I has the money


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

]















































































[/


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

]







































































[/


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

]































































[/


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

]







































































[/


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

]















































































[/


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

]















[/

BIG THANKS TO ARTURO FOR TAKING THE TIME TO COME OUT AND DO OUT PHOTOSHOOT


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice pics


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Wish I has the money


Make a offer


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Texas Massacre said:


> Nice pics


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

817PETE said:


> Sup homies


Wassup Pete? How you doing Homie?


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

-old skool- said:


> TTT


Sup homie just working a lot


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

GOOD TIMES LOOKING GOOD:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sweet Pics Joe...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

sweet pics and dope rides


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

:thumbsup: sick rides!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I WAS PLANNIN ON IT BUT FUCKERS WONT LET ME OFF WORK, O WELL ITS GONNA BE HOTTER THEN A MOFO ANYWAYS


Man wasnt that hot traffic not bad at all and I got nice vids and pix of that mo fo!!
Then had burgers n deep elm! As Juan wud say!!! It was a good day!!
I wud post my vids n pix but I still not gud at all with this new site!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yes I installed 48" lowers and today I built some 35" uppers and built new mounts. Got one side on. Finish other side tomorrow


Looks nice!! Full wrap frame?? Gona hop it?? I like it so far!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Yes wraped frame. Mild street hopper


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yes wraped frame. Mild street hopper


:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

I need some 2-wing knock-offs quick, anyone? Prefer Daytons. Gold or Chrome don't matter, as long as they're clean.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

New long arms finished


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> New long arms finished


Mild street hopper my ass! I think that might b the higest lock I've seen on a g body!!!
Fukn awsome!!!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> New long arms finished


man! looks like if you were to hop the front with the ass that high you'd lose the front end for sure!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Mild street hopper my ass! I think that might b the higest lock I've seen on a g body!!!
> Fukn awsome!!!!!!


HAHA x2


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> New long arms finished


 
Good lord Joe


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 2 guests)


Texas 61 Impala
ENOUGH SAID+
lac84
TheTexasGoldPlater


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> New long arms finished


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm selling 2 low Joe pumps 350 ready 2be installed hit me up if ur interested...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

New paint from Hard Kandy on 84 Cutlass and a nice little 2 pump set-up.. Headed back to Cali tomorrow..

http://img217.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=dscn0004bp.jpg


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> New paint from Hard Kandy on 84 Cutlass and a nice little 2 pump set-up.. Headed back to Cali tomorrow..
> 
> http://img217.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=dscn0004bp.jpg


:thumbsup:






outlawcrewcab said:


> New long arms finished


:wow:





dunk420 said:


> Man wasnt that hot traffic not bad at all and I got nice vids and pix of that mo fo!!
> Then had burgers n deep elm! As Juan wud say!!! It was a good day!!
> I wud post my vids n pix but I still not gud at all with this new site!!


Dont For Get To Post Them Up :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

<p>


Texas 61 Impala said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 2 guests)</p>
> <p>                 <ul><li><a href="http://www.layitlow.com/../member.php/44430-Texas-61-Impala" target="_blank">Texas 61 Impala</a></li><li><a href="http://www.layitlow.com/../member.php/16501-ENOUGH-SAID" target="_blank">ENOUGH SAID</a>+</li><li><a href="http://www.layitlow.com/../member.php/46920-lac84" target="_blank">lac84</a></li><li><a href="http://www.layitlow.com/../member.php/24671-TheTexasGoldPlater" target="_blank">TheTexasGoldPlater</a></li></ul>


</p>
<p> </p>
What's up homies


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

sup dfw looking for a 90s big body caprice here locally im almost done but need all front suspension dont care if car is wrecked no engine no title nothing just need front susp parts ? :dunno::dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

biglukftwrthtx said:


> View attachment 325230
> sup dfw looking for a 90s big body caprice here locally im almost done but need all front suspension dont care if car is wrecked no engine no title nothing just need front susp parts ? :dunno::dunno:


Do you have any more pics of your glasshouse?


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

not really






just
a
few
mostly
work pics gettin ready to paint firewall


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

radiator support about to get painted


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

after replacing studs so 13s will fit


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

biglukftwrthtx said:


> View attachment 325230
> sup dfw looking for a 90s big body caprice here locally im almost done but need all front suspension dont care if car is wrecked no engine no title nothing just need front susp parts ? :dunno::dunno:


i got a 93 lac im parting out, if thatll help


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

ICED BOXX said:


> i got a 93 lac im parting out, if thatll help


 You got the pass.rear rocker?


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

hellyeas that would help thanks.:thumbsup: how much for all
front suspension, 4 control arms spindles steering linkage and gearbox?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

For Sale 64 Trunk No rust just dents and waves! make me an offer or its going to the scrap yard! :nicoderm:

Also have a hood! pics tomorrow!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> For Sale 64 Trunk No rust just dents and waves! make me an offer or its going to the scrap yard! :nicoderm:
> 
> Also have a hood! pics tomorrow!


pm sent


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

biglukftwrthtx said:


> View attachment 325267
> radiator support about to get painted
> View attachment 325265


LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> For Sale 64 Trunk No rust just dents and waves! make me an offer or its going to the scrap yard! :nicoderm:
> 
> Also have a hood! pics tomorrow!



























Hit me up!! Make me an offer!! Cash talks!! :nicoderm:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anything going on this weekend?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Hit me up!! Make me an offer!! Cash talks!! :nicoderm:


Call me about the trunk!!
817-709-4391 Chris


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

how much for the hood



817.TX. said:


> Hit me up!! Make me an offer!! Cash talks!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Anything going on this weekend?


Cruise Tonight At Seminary And Picnic Tomorrow At Joe Pool Lake...


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Happy Fathers Day Everyone.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Happy Fathers Day Everyone.. :thumbsup:




x84


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

loster87 said:


>


NICE LINCOLN


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY !!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> HAPPY FATHERS DAY !!


X64 to all u dads!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

its fukin hot!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

loster87 said:


>


lookin good carlos


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Wassup Ft. Worth? Whats crackin???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

fortworthmex said:


> lookin good carlos


x2 that bish is tight!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Happy Fathers Day Everyone.. :thumbsup:


X66


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> HAPPY FATHERS DAY !!


x61


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

*FB*

http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=200998129946707&pending#!/profile.php?id=100001520551108


----------



## PaulaM (Jun 20, 2011)

Cool. It will take me several payday loans to purchase one and for the maintenance. But I am looking forward to buying one. Thanks for reminding me through images.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Call me about the trunk!!
> 817-709-4391 Chris


Text Sent :nicoderm:



Skim said:


> how much for the hood


Text Sent :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

fortworthmex said:


> lookin good carlos


Thanks......and thanks for the tires,i really needed them.now im ready to roll to the tulsa picnic


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

loster87 said:


> Thanks......and thanks for the tires,i really needed them.now im ready to roll to the tulsa picnic


carlos wwhich way do you go and what time are you leaving, we plan on leaving saturday around 6 pm from denton if u want to caravan up there together you are more than welcome


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

94 SS said:


> You got the pass.rear rocker?


 sold already


biglukftwrthtx said:


> hellyeas that would help thanks.:thumbsup: how much for all
> front suspension, 4 control arms spindles steering linkage and gearbox?


pm returned
also parting out 91 fleetwood if that helps anyone


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Skim said:


> carlos wwhich way do you go and what time are you leaving, we plan on leaving saturday around 6 pm from denton if u want to caravan up there together you are more than welcome


 i take 75 north and exit on the indian turnpike.that takes you straight to tulsa...cant remember what town the turnpike is in,cause its in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt fer all da funky town ryders!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Ttt fer all da funky town ryders!!!


YESIR


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

What it do funky town


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> What it do funky town


WARES DA PIX OF THE HULK PART2???

U HOPPING HER YET??


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sup homies....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Sup homies....


SAME OL CHIT JUST BROKER THAN YESTERDAY!!!
U HAVE A GUD WEEKEND HOMIE?? SORRY I DIDNT MAKE IT OUT SATERDAY!! THE WIFE HAD HER MOM AND DAD N TOWN LAST MIN!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Blew out ne of the new cylnders sat at arts tire. So about to pull it all apart again. What's Danny from d-shop name on here?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Blew out ne of the new cylnders sat at arts tire. So about to pull it all apart again. What's Danny from d-shop name on here?


CANT REMEMBER BUT I GOT HIS NUMBER!!!
TEXT AND I WILL SEND IT UR WAY!!
817 709 4391 CHRIS


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Blew out ne of the new cylnders sat at arts tire. So about to pull it all apart again. What's Danny from d-shop name on here?


his name on here is elpintor.. but your better off calling him.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

what up homies?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FUNKY TOWN, LOOKS LIKE SOME RAIN COMING OUR WAY


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WAT IT DEW FUNKY TOWN, LOOKS LIKE SOME RAIN COMING OUR WAY


Good yard needs it.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> SAME OL CHIT JUST BROKER THAN YESTERDAY!!!
> U HAVE A GUD WEEKEND HOMIE?? SORRY I DIDNT MAKE IT OUT SATERDAY!! THE WIFE HAD HER MOM AND DAD N TOWN LAST MIN!!!


Its all good u missed out on the 3 diffrent flavors of that ya tu sabes.... LOL next time....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 0 guests)

ENOUGH SAID
8t4mc
FORTWORTHAZTEC
Loco 61
*Skim*
WAT IT DEW HOMIES


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 0 guests)
> 
> ENOUGH SAID
> 8t4mc
> ...


chillin man. waiting to roll up to tulsa individuals picnic :thumbsup: what time are yall planning on leaving?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

What up homies


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup ELDOGuffin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn matt long time no see


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> chillin man. waiting to roll up to tulsa individuals picnic :thumbsup: what time are yall planning on leaving?


NOT SURE YET HOMIE BUT PROBABLY LIKE NOON BUT I WILL LET U KNOW. I KNOW YALL AINT LEAVING TIL LIKE 6 SO........BUT WE WILL SEE


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> :wave:


sup fish eyed fool


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> NOT SURE YET HOMIE BUT PROBABLY LIKE NOON BUT I WILL LET U KNOW. I KNOW YALL AINT LEAVING TIL LIKE 6 SO........BUT WE WILL SEE


Hit me up.... I might be rolling out solo Saturday after Wrk... ill hit u guys up out there.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

*chrisdizzle*
*dunk420*
*FORTWORTHAZTEC*
*lac84*
What it dew homies


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sup dizzle!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The 84 Cutlass is back in Cali, get'n ready for the KLIQUE OC car show this Sun.. It's the first show since it was repainted almost a year ago..
New mutli-color patterns with gold, silver n red flake, root beer candy over bronze, red, green gold with gold pewter base on the sides.
New 2 pump set up..


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone have a pair of 62-64 spindles with the wheel cylinders still attached??... I started rebuilding my brakes last night. Getting ready for the drive to Tulsa this weekend, but the wheel cylinder bolts are all chewed up, stripped and frozen stuck. I heated them up last night with a torch until they were cherry red and they still won't budge. Does me no good to cut them off.. a piece of the bolt will be stuck inside the spindle not to mention i don't have a pair of those anvil bolts that secure wheel cylinders...

I sent some of you a text but just putting this out there as a last resort. Thanks for any help fellas.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Luis that washer that sits behind the cylinder bolt when bent acts like a lock washer!! I had to bend it backwards or away from the bolt for mine to come off! :dunno: hope it helps! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> Luis that washer that sits behind the cylinder bolt when bent acts like a lock washer!! I had to bend it backwards or away from the bolt for mine to come off! :dunno: hope it helps! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> Anyone have a pair of 62-64 spindles with the wheel cylinders still attached??... I started rebuilding my brakes last night. Getting ready for the drive to Tulsa this weekend, but the wheel cylinder bolts are all chewed up, stripped and frozen stuck. I heated them up last night with a torch until they were cherry red and they still won't budge. Does me no good to cut them off.. a piece of the bolt will be stuck inside the spindle not to mention i don't have a pair of those anvil bolts that secure wheel cylinders...
> 
> I sent some of you a text but just putting this out there as a last resort. Thanks for any help fellas.


i think I might have the old ones off my car! Leme check after I get off!! If I dew there urs homie!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

817.TX. said:


> Luis that washer that sits behind the cylinder bolt when bent acts like a lock washer!! I had to bend it backwards or away from the bolt for mine to come off! :dunno: hope it helps! :nicoderm:


I bent it back already Dre. Still nothing. That washer is all chewed up too. Looks like the previous person who did the brakes used an air chisel to loosen the bolt a few turns at a time, but in the process left nothing the next time it needed to be serviced.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> i think I might have the old ones off my car! Leme check after I get off!! If I dew there urs homie!!!


:thumbsup: we'll be square at that point 


Let me know if you do and i'll pick them up this afternoon.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> I bent it back already Dre. Still nothing. That washer is all chewed up too. Looks like the *previous person* who did the brakes used an air chisel to loosen the bolt a few turns at a time, but in the process left nothing the next time it needed to be serviced.


Well that sorry Bastard!!  Good luck!! :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

What up Fort Worth


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

loster87 said:


> Thanks......and thanks for the tires,i really needed them.now im ready to roll to the tulsa picnic


 anytime bro


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> What up Fort Worth




hows the cutty comming


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Homie Styln said:


> The 84 Cutlass is back in Cali, get'n ready for the KLIQUE OC car show this Sun.. It's the first show since it was repainted almost a year ago..
> New mutli-color patterns with gold, silver n red flake, root beer candy over bronze, red, green gold with gold pewter base on the sides.
> New 2 pump set up..


Looks real good Jon..Some gold would really set the car off.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> hows the cutty comming


Should be at my house Aug 1st


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> :thumbsup: we'll be square at that point
> 
> 
> Let me know if you do and i'll pick them up this afternoon.


 All good! I will text u this afternoon!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Looks real good Jon..Some gold would really set the car off.


Pm sent on dem kos u had fer sale!!
Got sumbody looking!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Should be at my house Aug 1st




oh crap!! Really


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesir. wont be ready yet. I still have to put my interrior in. Put all my trim on it and do a couple other things


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Should be at my house Aug 1st


:thumbsup: man homie you wont know what to do with the car at your house


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

juangotti said:


> Yesir. wont be ready yet. I still have to put my interrior in. Put all my trim on it and do a couple other things


Damn Juan your a mod????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> :thumbsup: man homie you wont know what to do with the car at your house


Haha its just a g body homie. Im ready for my Imp!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)

ENOUGH SAID
artisticdream63+
outlawcrewcab
Texas Massacre
WAT IT DEW HOMIES


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> Damn Juan your a mod????


In Moderation :biggrin:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Is there a swap meet this weekend


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Is there a swap meet this weekend


Yea at La Grave


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks Chris


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas Massacre said:


> Yea at La Grave


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Might have to check that out


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

any cruisin' going down this weekend?


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

*TTT*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Might have to check that out


X64


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

*Loco 61*
*blanco*+
:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

What time are we meeting up for breakfast?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn... Where at?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Me 2


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

What it do loco


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> What time are we meeting up for breakfast?


At 420 nicca$$$$


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

blanco said:


> What it do loco


Whats up meeting at ezperanzas? 630am


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> At 420 nicca$$$$


That's my dawg!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Whats up meeting at ezperanzas? 630am


Saturday Before The Swap Meet Right..??? Are They Open That Early????


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)


Texas 61 Impala
817.TX.
artisticdream63


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats good homies


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Saturday Before The Swap Meet Right..??? Are They Open That Early????


I will find out.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TGIF.... WAKE UP 817


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wats good homies


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Esperansas sucks :barf:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

JK:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Esperanzas opens at 6


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Whats up meeting at ezperanzas? 630am





Loco 61 said:


> Saturday Before The Swap Meet Right..??? Are They Open That Early????





blanco said:


> Esperansas sucks :barf:


Damn i'm gonna miss out on saturday morning menudo with the boys !!... ahi para la otra... Driving the 62 to Tulsa tomorrow... wish me luck homies.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

TGIF! 

 G/L Luis!! 

Meeting tonight?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

817.TX. said:


> G/L Luis!!


Thanks bro... Should be a fun road trip...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

For Sale 64 Trunk No rust just dents and waves! $125 or make me an offer or its going to the scrap yard! :nicoderm: 










Also have a hood! pics! $100 

























Hit me up!! Cash talks!! :nicoderm:

For Sale 2 ea 175 75 14s new Skinny WW! Will take $80 ea.








Will be taking this to the Swap Meet tomorrow around noon. :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Swapmeet Was HOT!!!! :burn::rant::inout:So Tomorrow Should Be Very Hot To..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Swapmeet Was HOT!!!! :burn::rant::inout:So Tomorrow Should Be Very Hot To..


Did you see them people that have that little trailer an sell body manuals an assembly manuals there?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

For Sale 64 Trunk No rust just dents and waves! $125 or make me an offer 










WANT THE TRUNK BUT WANT TO TRADE SUM SHIT! DONT HAVE THE EXTRA CASH TO BLOW!! BUT B 4 U THROW IT AWAY COME BY AND SEE IF THERES N E THING U CAN USE!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> For Sale 64 Trunk No rust just dents and waves! $125 or make me an offer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is your trunk bad? on a seperate note

I was thinking about putting a belair trunk lid on my imp. something different. feedback please.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Is your trunk bad? on a seperate note
> 
> I was thinking about putting a belair trunk lid on my imp. something different. feedback please.


if it was me i wouldnt because its going to look like you couldnt find the right trunklid and threw anything on there. stick with the 6 lights in the back.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> if it was me i wouldnt because its going to look like you couldnt find the right trunklid and threw anything on there. stick with the 6 lights in the back.


I feel ya. All my brothers say the same. Like I was being cheap. LOL but I got a solid Impala lid. just trying to do something different.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Is your trunk bad? on a seperate note
> 
> I was thinking about putting a belair trunk lid on my imp. something different. feedback please.


:twak: :buttkick: :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Is your trunk bad? on a seperate note
> 
> I was thinking about putting a belair trunk lid on my imp. something different. feedback please.


 
MINE ISNT TO BAD ITS JUST A UP NORTH TRUNK SO IT HAS SOME DEEP PITTING ALONG THE INSIDE WARE THE WEATHER STRIP GOES! NOT TO BAD BUT IF I CUD SCORE A TEXAS SET OF DOORS AND TEXAS TRUNK LID THEN ALL MY SHEET METAL WILL B TEXAS CEPT THE BODY!! THE HOLE FRONT CLIP IS TEXAS! HAD A MINNOR PROB WITH THE OLD FRONT CLIP!!:twak:

OLD UP NORTH CLIP WITH MINNOR PROBS:thumbsdown: DOSENT MY PUPPY LOOK MAD AT ME FER THE IMPALA ABUSE!!:ugh:











NEW TEXAS CLIP!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> if it was me i wouldnt because its going to look like you couldnt find the right trunklid and threw anything on there. stick with the 6 lights in the back.


R DEW LIKE SKIM DID AND WELD N THE EXTRA 2 MOUNTS FROM A DONER TRUNK FER THE EXTRA LIGHTS


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 1 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala*
*ENOUGH SAID*+
*loster87*
*Macias*
*Sin7*
*tples65*


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> Damn i'm gonna miss out on saturday morning menudo with the boys !!... ahi para la otra... Driving the 62 to Tulsa tomorrow... wish me luck homies.


HOPE U GOT AC CAUSE ITS GONNA BE HOT THEN A BISH!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

IS THERE A ULC MEETING TODAY? WHO HERE IS GOING?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> Damn i'm gonna miss out on saturday morning menudo with the boys !!... ahi para la otra... Driving the 62 to Tulsa tomorrow... wish me luck homies.


Have A Safe Trip Brother...





juangotti said:


> Is your trunk bad? on a seperate note
> 
> I was thinking about putting a belair trunk lid on my imp. something different. feedback please.



Do What You Like Juan... Sometimes Different Is Cool Build It The Way You Want.. Its Your Ride. Have Fun And Enjoy It Lil Brother..:thumbsup:





ENOUGH SAID said:


> IS THERE A ULC MEETING TODAY? WHO HERE IS GOING?


 
Yes There Is A MEETING TO NIGHT SAME PLACE & TIME


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Swapmeet Was HOT!!!! :burn::rant::inout:So Tomorrow Should Be Very Hot To..


 Not gonna make it tomorrow going right now then tomorrow afternoon... Jose got his plaque in today...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Is your trunk bad? on a seperate note
> 
> I was thinking about putting a belair trunk lid on my imp. something different. feedback please.


Wtf?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Not gonna make it tomorrow going right now then tomorrow afternoon... Jose got his plaque in today...


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> Thanks bro... Should be a fun road trip...


Good luck bro! Take plenty of pix to share the fun!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes There Is A MEETING TO NIGHT SAME PLACE & TIME[/QUOTE]

NOT GONNA MAKE IT HOMIE


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

the best of 5 vids of the parade i took!! had my wife on my sholders filming!!!!hno:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> the best of 5 vids of the parade i took!! had my wife on my sholders filming!!!!hno:


 
Cool Vid Chris..... 











TGIS ! Hav A Good Day Fellas


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> :twak: :buttkick: :nicoderm:


 :biggrin:


dunk420 said:


> MINE ISNT TO BAD ITS JUST A UP NORTH TRUNK SO IT HAS SOME DEEP PITTING ALONG THE INSIDE WARE THE WEATHER STRIP GOES! NOT TO BAD BUT IF I CUD SCORE A TEXAS SET OF DOORS AND TEXAS TRUNK LID THEN ALL MY SHEET METAL WILL B TEXAS CEPT THE BODY!! THE HOLE FRONT CLIP IS TEXAS! HAD A MINNOR PROB WITH THE OLD FRONT CLIP!!:twak:
> 
> OLD UP NORTH CLIP WITH MINNOR PROBS:thumbsdown: DOSENT MY PUPPY LOOK MAD AT ME FER THE IMPALA ABUSE!!:ugh:
> 
> ...


 I member that. 


dunk420 said:


> R DEW LIKE SKIM DID AND WELD N THE EXTRA 2 MOUNTS FROM A DONER TRUNK FER THE EXTRA LIGHTS


Ha ha I think he sold that one he made


Loco 61 said:


> Do What You Like Juan... Sometimes Different Is Cool Build It The Way You Want.. Its Your Ride. Have Fun And Enjoy It Lil Brother..:thumbsup:


  I dont know. Im still thinking about it


FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Wtf?


 Haha Some times you got to broaden your horizons.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Any body have a set of adapters for a honda civic..4x100 lug pattern??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Any body have a set of adapters for a honda civic..4x100 lug pattern??


You throwing some wires on a Honda? Pics of the honda


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> You throwing some wires on a Honda? Pics of the honda



Maybe


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Some shit should stay in the 90's :|


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> I member that.
> 
> ...


I'm worried about u mijo ... call me when u get a chance...


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump ttt!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SO I JUST LEFT SMOKIES BBQ AND THEY HAD NOT ONE PERSON AT THERE CAR SHOW TODAY! NOT ONE. I HAVE TO SAY THIS IN MY OPINION IS A COMPLETE AND UTTER FAILURE ON OUR PART. HOW CAN WE NOT SUPPORT THE PEOPLE WHO SUPPORT US? SMOKIES HAS GIVEN US A SPACIOUS HOME AND TRY TO ACCOMMODATE US AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. I SPOKE TO THE OWNER WHILE I WAS TH...ERE AND I TOLD HIM THAT I THINK THE REASON NO ONE SHOWED UP WAS BECAUSE OF THE DISCREPANCY ON THE CALENDER. THE OWNER IS EXPECTING A DECENT TURN OUT TOMORROW AND I THINK WE OWE IT TO THEM TO AT LEAST STOP BY. EVEN IF WE ARE CONSIDERING OTHER VENUES TO HOST OUR ORGANIZATION. PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD!!! TOMORROW 6-26-11 FROM 12-3PM THEY WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW AT SMOKIES AND NEEDS AS MUCH SUPPORT AS POSSIBLE FROM US THE ULC! JUAN 817.349.5249


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I'm worried about u mijo ... call me when u get a chance...


 LMAO Okay Mija


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> SO I JUST LEFT SMOKIES BBQ AND THEY HAD NOT ONE PERSON AT THERE CAR SHOW TODAY! NOT ONE. I HAVE TO SAY THIS IN MY OPINION IS A COMPLETE AND UTTER FAILURE ON OUR PART. HOW CAN WE NOT SUPPORT THE PEOPLE WHO SUPPORT US? SMOKIES HAS GIVEN US A SPACIOUS HOME AND TRY TO ACCOMMODATE US AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE. I SPOKE TO THE OWNER WHILE I WAS TH...ERE AND I TOLD HIM THAT I THINK THE REASON NO ONE SHOWED UP WAS BECAUSE OF THE DISCREPANCY ON THE CALENDER. THE OWNER IS EXPECTING A DECENT TURN OUT TOMORROW AND I THINK WE OWE IT TO THEM TO AT LEAST STOP BY. EVEN IF WE ARE CONSIDERING OTHER VENUES TO HOST OUR ORGANIZATION. PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD!!! TOMORROW 6-26-11 FROM 12-3PM THEY WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW AT SMOKIES AND NEEDS AS MUCH SUPPORT AS POSSIBLE FROM US THE ULC! JUAN 817.349.5249


They Told Me It Was On The 26... They Didnt Say It Was A Two Day Show.... I'll Be There For Sure... And Those THat Dont Have Rides Just Roll By And Grub Out... See You Guys There....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> LMAO Okay Mija


LOL... see u tomorrow and u better watch ur back... it hot and its super soaker time...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> They Told Me It Was On The 26... They Didnt Say It Was A Two Day Show.... I'll Be There For Sure... And Those THat Dont Have Rides Just Roll By And Grub Out... See You Guys There....


 Me and the wifely will be there...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Some shit should stay in the 90's :|


:rofl:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> They Told Me It Was On The 26... They Didnt Say It Was A Two Day Show.... I'll Be There For Sure... And Those THat Dont Have Rides Just Roll By And Grub Out... See You Guys There....


 Last night they said it was gonna be saturday. even there flyer said saturday. Enough clubs were there last night and new of the change in date.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Me and the wifely will be there...


Kool See You THere....:thumbsup:




juangotti said:


> Last night they said it was gonna be saturday. even there flyer said saturday. Enough clubs were there last night and new of the change in date.



So They Are Going To Have It Tomorrow Also Right?????


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Some shit should stay in the 90's :|


 
Says the guy on eggrolls.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FORITOS, ANYONE GOT A ENGINE HOIST I CAN BORROW FOR A FEW HRS MANANA, PULLIN OUT A ENGINE OF A 63 OFF BELKNAP, GOT A ENGINE STAND JUST NEED TO PULL IT OUT. HIT ME UP IF U DO, THANKS


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WAT IT DEW FORITOS, ANYONE GOT A ENGINE HOIST I CAN BORROW FOR A FEW HRS MANANA, PULLIN OUT A ENGINE OF A 63 OFF BELKNAP, GOT A ENGINE STAND JUST NEED TO PULL IT OUT. HIT ME UP IF U DO, THANKS


 If I had one u cud use it bra!! TTT FUNKY TOWN RIDERS$$$


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

juangotti said:


> Is your trunk bad? on a seperate note
> 
> I was thinking about putting a belair trunk lid on my imp. something different. feedback please.


Like Alex said it is your car and you should build it for you. But it will look like you were just taking a short cut. It is like this I want to build a 80's caddy without 90ing it for the old school look but I think the same thing it will just look like I am taking a short cut. I think you will 
like the Impala trunk better in the long run but it is your car build it for you.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> Like Alex said it is your car and you should build it for you. But it will look like you were just taking a short cut. It is like this I want to build a 80's caddy without 90ing it for the old school look but I think the same thing it will just look like I am taking a short cut. I think you will
> like the Impala trunk better in the long run but it is your car build it for you.


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

how was the show? any pics? my internet got cut off and the latest news was i missed a show tgoday. oh well, my 78 is still for sale. 3500 on stocks and im drunk.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> If I had one u cud use it bra!! TTT FUNKY TOWN RIDERS$$$


THANKS CHRIS BUT ITS ALL GOOD I GOT ONE

























ANOTHER 63 IMPALA COMIN TO THE STREETS OF FT WORTH BUT ONLY AFTER SOME TLC


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

At Smokey's BBQ Show.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

and some more.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

THE HOMIE SKIMS RAG OUT IN TULSA


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

runninlow said:


> and some more.


LOOKIN GOOD HOPE THEY HAD A GOOD TURNOUT ON SUCH A SHORT NOTICE, I WAS PLANNING ON SWINGIN BY BUT GOT CAUGHT UP WORKIN ON THE HOMIES TREY


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

They did


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> THANKS CHRIS BUT ITS ALL GOOD I GOT ONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Marko's Ride


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Pics.. It Was Kool Seeing All The Homies At Smokeys. They've Always Been Good To Us..


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

wassup ft worth?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Marko's Ride


YES SIR


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

:run:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Nice Pics.. It Was Kool Seeing All The Homies At Smokeys. They've Always Been Good To Us..


  yesir


-old skool- said:


> wassup ft worth?


 SUP!


ENOUGH SAID said:


> YES SIR


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice pics


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> THANKS CHRIS BUT ITS ALL GOOD I GOT ONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> THE HOMIE SKIMS RAG OUT IN TULSA


 man we just made it home at 1 this afternoon. i had to replace my front tires in tulsa but other than that it was a bad ass trip. i kicked it with your homies shawn and tweety trying to convince him to let pablo do his roof. :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> man we just made it home at 1 this afternoon. i had to replace my front tires in tulsa but other than that it was a bad ass trip. i kicked it with your homies shawn and tweety trying to convince him to let pablo do his roof. :biggrin:


ALREADY HOMIE GLAD YALL HAD A GOODTIME


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TRUE CLASSICS CAR CLUB- Show some love


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> TRUE CLASSICS CAR CLUB- Show some love


sup juan...........whats the word??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> sup juan...........whats the word??


CHILLAXIN


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 6 guests)

1. *juangotti*
* 2. 817.TX.+*

accept my freind requested :angry:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Any shows this weekend?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> THANKS CHRIS BUT ITS ALL GOOD I GOT ONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Say homie I have parts for this 63 Impala if u need any so let me know before I sell them Doors, trim , fenders, bumper and much more so PM homie!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Say homie I am going to have a fundraiser after the 4th of July weekend to raise money for the Boys and Girls Club of North side I will raffle one of my 20 Cars that I have to raise money to give to the B&G Club. We will also have a shirt maker to make t-Shirts with any kind of logos the customers wants on their shirt. Food and other goodies will be served to the people attending this funraiser. So homies show love to the North Side Boys and Girls Club Program to raise money for the Club.
Enough Said & Fort Worth Aztec Said they are down so any one else who is down PM! will give the exact date and time for the funraiser!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Say homie I have parts for this 63 Impala if u need any so let me know before I sell them Doors, trim , fenders, bumper and much more so PM homie!


What 63 parts do you have give me a call.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Say homie I am going to have a fundraiser after the 4th of July weekend to raise money for the Boys and Girls Club of North side I will raffle one of my 20 Cars that I have to raise money to give to the B&G Club. We will also have a shirt maker to make t-Shirts with any kind of logos the customers wants on their shirt. Food and other goodies will be served to the people attending this funraiser. So homies show love to the North Side Boys and Girls Club Program to raise money for the Club.
> Enough Said & Fort Worth Aztec Said they are down so any one else who is down PM! will give the exact date and time for the funraiser!


 I went to the Boys and Girls Club for 2 or 3 years as a kid. Im down to help any way I can


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> There are currently 8 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 6 guests)
> 
> 1. *juangotti*
> * 2. 817.TX.+*
> ...


Um NO!! 




Texas 61 Impala said:


> Say homie I am going to have a fundraiser after the 4th of July weekend to raise money for the Boys and Girls Club of North side I will raffle one of my 20 Cars that I have to raise money to give to the B&G Club. We will also have a shirt maker to make t-Shirts with any kind of logos the customers wants on their shirt. Food and other goodies will be served to the people attending this funraiser. So homies show love to the North Side Boys and Girls Club Program to raise money for the Club.
> Enough Said & Fort Worth Aztec Said they are down so any one else who is down PM! will give the exact date and time for the funraiser!


 Kickin it in the Midget Room!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Skim said:


> man we just made it home at 1 this afternoon. i had to replace my front tires in tulsa but other than that it was a bad ass trip. i kicked it with your homies shawn and tweety trying to convince him to let pablo do his roof. :biggrin:


what tore up your tires so bad?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> what tore up your tires so bad?


Being lifted!! I think Ima shim out my uppers a Lil so it won't. Rub the outside only so bad! But I dew love that bulldawg stance tho!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Being lifted!! I think Ima shim out my uppers a Lil so it won't. Rub the outside only so bad! But I dew love that bulldawg stance tho!!!


i assumed he extended the upper controll arms so that when fully locked up they would be straight up an not rub the outside egde so much


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> i assumed he extended the upper controll arms so that when fully locked up they would be straight up an not rub the outside egde so much


That's the idea but it rarely works out rite with out some kinda shims! Even stock arms with stock tires use shims n the allignment process


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

npazzin said:


> what tore up your tires so bad?


like chris said but mainly since they were the only front tires Ive ever had on my car they were kinda destined to go out on this trip. Lucky I had 2 brand new spares on deck so we had them mounted there in tulsa about an hour before the picnic. 

























































shit it was still worth the trip and we will do it again. anybody else that wants to roll next year lets do this. They really gave us props for driving our shit from Texas.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

cant wait:run:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Blaco sup how's the 64


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I went to the Boys and Girls Club for 2 or 3 years as a kid. Im down to help any way I can


Thanks Big Dog will Put u down on the list!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

almost there :thumbsup: pepe:roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

blanco said:


> View attachment 329659
> 
> almost there :thumbsup: pepe:roflmao:


lookin clean as fuck blanco :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Skim said:


> lookin clean as fuck blanco :thumbsup:


x2 homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

blanco said:


> View attachment 329659
> 
> almost there :thumbsup: pepe:roflmao:


NICE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Say homie I am going to have a fundraiser after the 4th of July weekend to raise money for the Boys and Girls Club of North side I will raffle one of my 20 Cars that I have to raise money to give to the B&G Club. We will also have a shirt maker to make t-Shirts with any kind of logos the customers wants on their shirt. Food and other goodies will be served to the people attending this funraiser. So homies show love to the North Side Boys and Girls Club Program to raise money for the Club.
> Enough Said & Fort Worth Aztec Said they are down so any one else who is down PM! will give the exact date and time for the funraiser!


GET AT ME WITH THAT INFO AND WE WILL HELP U OUT HOMIE


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Skim said:


> like chris said but mainly since they were the only front tires Ive ever had on my car they were kinda destined to go out on this trip. Lucky I had 2 brand new spares on deck so we had them mounted there in tulsa about an hour before the picnic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like Bambi got knocked the f..k out.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BWAHAHAH


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up foritos ! Nice pics of white trash and much props Skim for driving it to tulsa that's a true rider !


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Skim said:


> lookin clean as fuck blanco :thumbsup:





blanco said:


> View attachment 329659
> 
> almost there :thumbsup: pepe:roflmao:





chrisdizzle said:


> x2 homie



thanks


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

What up Foros!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Say homie I am going to have a fundraiser after the 4th of July weekend to raise money for the Boys and Girls Club of North side I will raffle one of my 20 Cars that I have to raise money to give to the B&G Club. We will also have a shirt maker to make t-Shirts with any kind of logos the customers wants on their shirt. Food and other goodies will be served to the people attending this funraiser. So homies show love to the North Side Boys and Girls Club Program to raise money for the Club.
> Enough Said & Fort Worth Aztec Said they are down so any one else who is down PM! will give the exact date and time for the funraiser!


 Yo let me knw FORT WORTH is down to help out...


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Who is everyone using to chrome plaques? Have a out of state guy wants them chromed.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Als Plating
(817) 921-2679 
2829 Bryan Ave, Fort Worth, TX 76104


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW 817 RIDERS


----------



## eriks66 (Dec 22, 2007)

Skim said:


> like chris said but mainly since they were the only front tires Ive ever had on my car they were kinda destined to go out on this trip. Lucky I had 2 brand new spares on deck so we had them mounted there in tulsa about an hour before the picnic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRO I GIVE YOU BIG PROPS DRIVING UR CLEAN 64 THO OKLAHOMA CITY AND BACK TO TEXAS!!:thumbsup::worship:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*chrisdizzle*
*Skim*
What up Skimster


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttmft


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> *chrisdizzle*
> *Skim*
> What up Skimster


doing laundry, lol too fuckin hot outside


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Fuk tha pole lease!!!
Top down locked up no taillights and I rolled fer thirty mins!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Fuk tha pole lease!!!
> Top down locked up no taillights and I rolled fer thirty mins!!!


 Shit is hot son!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

817.TX. said:


> Als Plating
> (817) 921-2679
> 2829 Bryan Ave, Fort Worth, TX 76104


How is the quality of there work and prices? What's there turn around time on getting parts back.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Skim said:


> doing laundry, lol too fuckin hot outside


quit complainin, its like 105 degrees in the warehouse right now!!!! :burn:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The Cutlass back in Cali.. Dressed in a new set of Mc Leans


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Homie Styln said:


> The Cutlass back in Cali.. Dressed in a new set of Mc Leans


That is clean.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> How is the quality of there work and prices? What's there turn around time on getting parts back.


quality is there, Prices can be high some times... turn around is about 3 weeks to a month


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

juangotti said:


> quality is there, Prices can be high some times... turn around is about 3 weeks to a month


That's too long to wait. I rather make the drive to Pulidos out in far east Dallas.. Quality work and he gets your stuff back usually in a week...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> That's too long to wait. I rather make the drive to Pulidos out in far east Dallas.. Quality work and he gets your stuff back usually in a week...


Meh to each is own. I rather roll to the southside of the funk. Stop at Ernesto's grab a couple tacos then head over drop off my shit. Pay half down. Wait a month when I have mo money. Scoop my shit up! crusin back to the North Side trying to look at my freshley chrome parts


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Fuk tha pole lease!!!
> Top down locked up no taillights and I rolled fer thirty mins!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Meh to each is own. I rather roll to the southside of the funk. Stop at Ernesto's grab a couple tacos then head over drop off my shit. Pay half down. Wait a month when I have mo money. Scoop my shit up! crusin back to the North Side trying to look at my freshley chrome parts


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Anybody have some 22s for sale?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

npazzin said:


> quit complainin, its like 105 degrees in the warehouse right now!!!! :burn:



 Ninja please I got a pic on my phone when it was 123 degrees in my shop the other day thats a bout the norm in the late summer at our shop


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Ninja please I got a pic on my phone when it was 123 degrees in my shop the other day thats a bout the norm in the late summer at our shop



Never gets that hot at frank kent..I guess the free snow cones help keep ya cool.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Never gets that hot at frank kent..I guess the free snow cones help keep ya cool.


That helps im sure.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

juangotti said:


> Meh to each is own. I rather roll to the southside of the funk. Stop at Ernesto's grab a couple tacos then head over drop off my shit. Pay half down. Wait a month when I have mo money. Scoop my shit up! crusin back to the North Side trying to look at my freshley chrome parts


True to each his own but I'd still rather get my shit back quick, fuk I can grill tacos at my own house I don't need plater to hold my shit for a month or more when I can get my chrome back in a week..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> True to each his own but I'd still rather get my shit back quick, fuk I can grill tacos at my own house I don't need plater to hold my shit for a month or more when I can get my chrome back in a week..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

tgif


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

x75...Almost time to start the grill...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

yesir


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Homie Styln said:


> True to each his own but I'd still rather get my shit back quick, fuk I can grill tacos at my own house I don't need plater to hold my shit for a month or more when I can get my chrome back in a week..


 It's been a week you got your chrome back yet


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

rollin64 said:


> It's been a week you got your chrome back yet


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Als Plating
> (817) 921-2679
> 2829 Bryan Ave, Fort Worth, TX 76104


Any body using this guy I feel sorry for them.
I called this morning for a price on getting a rear end chromed.. he said 1600. yes thats 1 thousand six hundred bucks... and he quoted me 150.00 per a arm.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Any body using this guy I feel sorry for them.
> I called this morning for a price on getting a rear end chromed.. he said 1600. yes thats 1 thousand six hundred bucks... and he quoted me 150.00 per a arm.


I have gotten all my bike parts from there and it was cheaper than sending them across 2 counties yes i said 2 counties!! 

Also! Repeat customers get better prices than 1 timers!! :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> I have gotten all my bike parts from there and it was cheaper than sending them across 2 counties yes i said 2 counties!!
> 
> Also! Repeat customers get better prices than 1 timers!! :nicoderm:


:h5: Never have an issue with Al


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Any body using this guy I feel sorry for them.
> I called this morning for a price on getting a rear end chromed.. he said 1600. yes thats 1 thousand six hundred bucks... and he quoted me 150.00 per a arm.


Take it up there. let them see what there doing. Better price on shit but like I said they aint the cheapest...


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Yea I had 1 thing chromed there it was very high. I called about chroming plaques $85 each


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FUNKY TOWN, WHOS GOING TO LA GRAVE FOR THE 4TH?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

THEY ARE STILL HAVING IT THERE RIGHT


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Carlos Polishing said:


>


 
This Is Where I Get Mine Done Good Down To Earth Guy, Carlos Doesnt Just Have Good Prices But Very Nice Chrome To.. Im A Happy Repeat Customer.. Little Ways Away But Not Bad If You Save $$$$$ Over 20 Bucks Of Gas.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yea I had 1 thing chromed there it was very high. I called about chroming plaques $85 each


You can get them chromed for like 25.00 bucks at economy.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Anybody know of a good place to get a rearend disasembaled and reassembled after chroming??

Ill pull the rear end.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

8t4mc said:


> You can get them chromed for like 25.00 bucks at economy.


I've been using Economy plating myself.. Pretty good work and quick turn around time..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

8t4mc said:


> Anybody know of a good place to get a rearend disasembaled and reassembled after chroming??
> 
> Ill pull the rear end.


The mechanic next to Irving Customz does for a pretty good price..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yea I had 1 thing chromed there it was very high. I called about chroming plaques $85 each


I heard they were high and long turn around times..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Anybody know of a good place to get a rearend disasembaled and reassembled after chroming??
> 
> Ill pull the rear end.


THE IMPALA SHOP


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> THE IMPALA SHOP


on a g body?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Homie Styln said:


> I've been using Economy plating myself.. Pretty good work and quick turn around time..


 
they did my whole front end for me..real good price and super quick turnaround..I just feel there is better quality out there.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Anybody know of a good place to get a rearend disasembaled and reassembled after chroming??
> 
> Ill pull the rear end.


THeres A Place In Diamond Hill By 28 Street They Told Me THey Charge $140 To Take Apart And Put It Back Together :dunno:
http://www.standardtransmission.com/


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> on a g body?


ANY VEHICLE DONT LET THE NAME FOOL U HOMIE


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

8t4mc said:


> they did my whole front end for me..real good price and super quick turnaround..I just feel there is better quality out there.


Pulidos is a little better quality but higher price then Economy.. Carlos plating 'I believe' uses Pulidos for his plating.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Homie Styln said:


> Pulidos is a little better quality but higher price then Economy.. Carlos plating 'I believe' uses Pulidos for his plating.


Thanks for all the info guys..
Btw It was pleasure hanging out with you up in tulsa john.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

There is also a dude in NS who plates. dont no much about him though


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> There is also a dude in NS who plates. dont no much about him though


I dont want to hear anything out of you unless its progress on that cutty..lol Get back to work


----------



## 51 Bomb (Apr 12, 2011)

There a place in holtom that does chrome he's off of 28 the St and layton


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

51 Bomb said:


> There a place in holtom that does chrome he's off of 28 the St and layton


Link?

I found these guys

Anodics, Inc.
4105 Murray Ave.
Fort Worth, TX 76117

Phone: 817.281.2743
Fax: 817.581.2212
E-mail: [email protected]
www.anodics.com
Categories
Aerospace Industries & Services, Plating, Anodizing, Metal Finishers


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Billmark Co
2232 Solona St Haltom City, TX 76117

(817) 834-2481


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.arrowplating.com/index.html
Another. I thin some of these guys only do industrial plating


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Billmark Co
> 2232 Solona St Haltom City, TX 76117
> 
> (817) 834-2481


 
have you gotten any quotes from these guys??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://mandkplating.com/index.html


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> have you gotten any quotes from these guys??


No I just googled chroming in Fort Worth to see whats out there


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

B & B Plating

3722 Hemphill St Fort Worth, TX 76110

(817) 921-3679

Just spoke to this guy and he does plating to the general public too. Says give him a call and he can meet you and tell you what it cost to chrome


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MORNING FORITOS


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> B & B Plating
> 
> 3722 Hemphill St Fort Worth, TX 76110
> 
> ...


 
Is this the joint thats across the street from ibarras welding? I used them years ago.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Is this the joint thats across the street from ibarras welding? I used them years ago.


I dont know. he said he movied


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

51 Bomb said:


> There a place in holtom that does chrome he's off of 28 the St and layton


His Name Is Jesse His Off Of Layton And Belknap.. I Had A Bad Experience With Him And I Wouldnt Recommend Him To No One. First His Not Cheap, Second He Was The First Person I Took Some Of My Stuff To Done On My 61 Side Trim And Inside Trim.. The Side Trim Had Some Dings I Told Him Could He Make Them Look New Or Should I Get New Ones. Long Story Short He F&%#ed Everything All Up.. And I Couldnt Get My Money Back. His Response Was That I Jacked Them Up.. WTF Crook!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> Pulidos is a little better quality but higher price then Economy.. Carlos plating 'I believe' uses Pulidos for his plating.


Carlos Does His Prep And Polish In His Garage And The Plating There At Pulidos I Think.. Very Good Quality And Best Price In The DFW:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> I dont want to hear anything out of you unless its progress on that cutty..lol Get back to work


 
x2 

What it do Fort Worth!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Its just a cutty. it aint nothin special


----------



## 51 Bomb (Apr 12, 2011)

Sorry to hear that loco I never used him I just seen his shop


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

51 Bomb said:


> Sorry to hear that loco I never used him I just seen his shop


Thats Kool Homie.. Just Dont Want Others To Lose Out..


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Its just a cutty. it aint nothin special


 
:buttkick:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

*Any one need this it wont fit my car make me an affer i paid $130.00 new in the box*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ANY ONE HEADIN OUT TO ABILENE IN THE MORNING FOR THE WEGO SHOW?








IM LOCKED AND LOADED, WILL BE HEADING OUT AT 4 AM


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Its just a cutty. it aint nothin special


man that came out of nowhere.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FOR SALE 1930 CHEVY ALL OG, 6 CYLINDER 3 SPEED RUNS AND DRIVES, ASKING 12,500. 940-395-3616 FOR MORE INFO. CAR IS LOCATED IN KRUM TEXAS
































ITS A LIL DUSTY BUT IT WILL CLEAN UP JUST BEEN SITTING IN THE MIDDLE OF THE SHOP FOR A MIN


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Man I just lost $100 to my 5yr old on the UFC fight. Thats some bullshit


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

*chrisdizzle*
*8t4mc*+
*blanco*
Sup homies


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> man that came out of nowhere.


No it didnt bro. Read back.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ANY ONE HEADIN OUT TO ABILENE IN THE MORNING FOR THE WEGO SHOW?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be Safe Homie





ENOUGH SAID said:


> FOR SALE 1930 CHEVY ALL OG, 6 CYLINDER 3 SPEED RUNS AND DRIVES, ASKING 12,500. 940-395-3616 FOR MORE INFO. CAR IS LOCATED IN KRUM TEXAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Got Some Nice Rides...:h5:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm going to Joe Pool Lake today, Lynn Creek Park... Headed out about noon time.. Anyone wanna join..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> I'm going to Joe Pool Lake today, Lynn Creek Park... Headed out about noon time.. Anyone wanna join..


Would Be Cool To Go John.. Got To Finish Up Some Work.. Thanks For THe Invite Tho.. Be Safe..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Skim said:


> like chris said but mainly since they were the only front tires Ive ever had on my car they were kinda destined to go out on this trip. Lucky I had 2 brand new spares on deck so we had them mounted there in tulsa about an hour before the picnic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jay, got off to say hello to me and his door locked on him... I felt bad about that but I did find a cloths hanger for him..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

juangotti said:


> Its just a cutty. it aint nothin special


Humm, I guess this is just a Cutty as well..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Loco 61 said:


> Would Be Cool To Go John.. Got To Finish Up Some Work.. Thanks For THe Invite Tho.. Be Safe..


Cool I'll be out there all day so if you find some time later swing by..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> Humm, I guess this is just a Cutty as well..


 yesir


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> yesir


Get It Done Juan... And Stop Down Playing Your Sweet Ride Lil Homie... Cant Wait To See It Hittin The Streets Of The DFW..:thumbsup:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Get It Done Juan... And Stop Down Playing Your Sweet Ride Lil Homie... Cant Wait To See It Hittin The Streets Of The DFW..:thumbsup:


X2 and REPRESENTING TRUE CLASSICS to the FULLEST!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala*
*juangotti*+
*regal_swaga*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

runninlow said:


> X2 and REPRESENTING TRUE CLASSICS to the FULLEST!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

JUST GOT HOME FROM THE SHOW, TOOK FIRST PLACE AND MORE IMPORTANTLY HAD A GOODTIME


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> JUST GOT HOME FROM THE SHOW, TOOK FIRST PLACE AND MORE IMPORTANTLY HAD A GOODTIME


clean 64 homie and congrats on tha 1st place and are u gonna take tha 64 to vernon cruise homie


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> JUST GOT HOME FROM THE SHOW, TOOK FIRST PLACE AND MORE IMPORTANTLY HAD A GOODTIME


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

lolows said:


> clean 64 homie and congrats on tha 1st place and are u gonna take tha 64 to vernon cruise homie


DONT THINK SO HOMIE BUT WHEN IS IT?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> JUST GOT HOME FROM THE SHOW, TOOK FIRST PLACE AND MORE IMPORTANTLY HAD A GOODTIME


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


 Been waiting for this flyer  We will be there


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> JUST GOT HOME FROM THE SHOW, TOOK FIRST PLACE AND MORE IMPORTANTLY HAD A GOODTIME



looking good and congrats on 1st place.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Been waiting for this flyer  We will be there


Thanks for the support big dawg


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> looking good and congrats on 1st place.


Thanks Tavo and everyone else for the thumbs up


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Thanks for the support big dawg


:thumbsup:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> DONT THINK SO HOMIE BUT WHEN IS IT?


its in august homie tha 12 and 13


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

*chrisdizzle*
*blanco*
*juangotti*+
What up homies


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Chillen


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

HAPPY 6-*4TH *OF JULY :BIGGRIN:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking for some ss buckets for a 64 impala


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

lolows said:


> its in august homie tha 12 and 13


DOUBT I COULD MAKE IT HOMIE, GT MAY BE HOSTING A CRUISE NITE ON THE 13TH IN THE FUNK


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

:wave: Sup Ft. Worth


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> HAPPY 6-*4TH *OF JULY :BIGGRIN:


 
nice training day monte


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Looking for some ss buckets for a 64 impala


I got some Juan


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Looking for some ss buckets for a 64 impala


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy 4th of July! Be safe homies! :nicoderm:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

TTT!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> HAPPY 6-*4TH *OF JULY :BIGGRIN:


you and dre got the same paint jobthats how us big dawgs roll.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SKIM AND I OUT AT THE DENTON FIREWORKS SHOW


----------



## HANK_HILL (Sep 7, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> nice training day monte


thats a 6trey :uh:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

HANK_HILL said:


> thats a 6trey :uh:



O ok.. Im just going by what he said it was.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> you and dre got the same paint jobthats how us big dawgs roll.


 Thats how its done. LOL


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Thats how its done. LOL


Leme no wen u need sum help wit that bad boy!! I no a lil bout 64z


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Leme no wen u need sum help wit that bad boy!! I no a lil bout 64z


For sure bro.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MORNING 817


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> SKIM AND I OUT AT THE DENTON FIREWORKS SHOW


Nice Pic


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Nice Pic


X64 just one thang mizzn!!!

MY 64:-(


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> X64 just one thang mizzn!!!
> 
> MY 64:-(


GET IT READY CHRIS, THATS JUST A LIL MOTAVATION FOR U


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 3 guests)

blanco
817.TX.
94 SS
Loco 61+
:wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> GET IT READY CHRIS, THATS JUST A LIL MOTAVATION FOR U


X1964


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Get It Done Juan... And Stop Down Playing Your Sweet Ride Lil Homie... Cant Wait To See It Hittin The Streets Of The DFW..:thumbsup:


I knw that's right! Its gonna come out harder then he thinks.... and then the 64 comes!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Plaqued up and ready to roll....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> Plaqued up and ready to roll....


LOOKS GOOD HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> Plaqued up and ready to roll....


Real nice touch for that SUPER62....


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:Its hot and it's almost 7pm!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala*
*blanco*
*dunk420*

:wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I don't even go outside with my son till after 730!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

blanco said:


> There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 3 guests)
> 
> blanco
> 817.TX.
> ...


:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

-SUPER62- said:


> Plaqued up and ready to roll....


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin::wave:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

-SUPER62- said:


> Plaqued up and ready to roll....


Very nice ride!!!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


Bump baby Bump~~


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> Plaqued up and ready to roll....


:cheesy:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Que onda Foritos! :nicoderm:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> Plaqued up and ready to roll....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

blanco said:


> :thumbsup:


You ready for yours?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Here's a few pix from my trip to DES moine Iowa! My brother lives there!! Nice and green this time of year but winters r unforgiving!!

Think skim cud dew a Lil rust repair on this one!!

View attachment 331844


here's a Lil 4 door 64 that's next door to a cook out we were at! Alot of nice str8 parts on it for a good parts car! 



View attachment 331842
View attachment 331841
View attachment 331840
View attachment 331839

View attachment 331843


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Looking good! Well Im back in the lowriding scene after a long layoff. Some of you might know me. I had the red 73 Caprice. I go by Jay. Anyway I just bought a new project 66 Cadillac Eldorado and needed some recommendations for media blasting in the Funk! I will post a build up thread in the next 2 days.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> You ready for yours?


almost


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

blanco said:


> almost


 Can't wait til we all rollin


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^ Gonna look bad ass. Buncha clean ass Impalas rollin thru Fort Worth


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> ^^^ Gonna look bad ass. Buncha clean ass Impalas rollin thru Fort Worth


X64


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FORITOS


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

*chrisdizzle*
*lac84*
*Skim*
What up homies


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> X64 just one thang mizzn!!!
> 
> MY 64:-(


keep grinding like u do homie u will be right there soon homie. theres room for more rides


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MORNING FT WORTH HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD DAY


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

ENOUGH SAID
blanco
WAT IT DEW BLANCO


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> MORNING FT WORTH HOPE EVERYONE HAS A GOOD DAY


joe this was only a few minutes after you left lol..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> joe this was only a few minutes after you left lol..


Haters gona hate!! Did they check the ride out and say n e thing??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Haters gona hate!! Did they check the ride out and say n e thing??


he pulled me over cuz I got on it when the light turned green at the intersection, I dont know where that cop was hiding but naw he was being hella cool. He said, ...."you know what the speed limit is here, I said "35?" he was like yep.... "you know how fast you were going? I was like :dunno: and he said you were doing 53"
I told him I got the 5 and the 3 switched around. lol he actually thought it was cool and I told him we had just left the fireworks and were headed home so he just said slow it down and let us roll out.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> he pulled me over cuz I got on it when the light turned green at the intersection, I dont know where that cop was hiding but naw he was being hella cool. He said, ...."you know what the speed limit is here, I said "35?" he was like yep.... "you know how fast you were going? I was like :dunno: and he said you were doing 53"
> I told him I got the 5 and the 3 switched around. lol he actually thought it was cool and I told him we had just left the fireworks and were headed home so he just said slow it down and let us roll out.


Only nicca I no getting pulled over fer speeding in a juiced vert!!!! White trash to clean fer even the police to write her a ticket!! He prolly was just happy to see it up close and cald it even! Nice pic Tony!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> joe this was only a few minutes after you left lol..


SHIT IM GLAD I WENT A DIFFERENT DIRECTION, WITH MY LUCK I WOULD HAVE GOT A TICKET


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> he pulled me over cuz I got on it when the light turned green at the intersection, I dont know where that cop was hiding but naw he was being hella cool. He said, ...."you know what the speed limit is here, I said "35?" he was like yep.... "you know how fast you were going? I was like :dunno: and he said you were doing 53"
> I told him I got the 5 and the 3 switched around. lol he actually thought it was cool and I told him we had just left the fireworks and were headed home so he just said slow it down and let us roll out.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lucky ass.... only in Denton.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Makin moves


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Lucky ass.... only in Denton.


YES SIR


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TechniquesOG said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TechniquesOG said:


>


We will be there


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/baseball/2011-07-07-rangers-fan-falls-from-stands_n.htm
There are reports the guy died. RIP :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/baseball/2011-07-07-rangers-fan-falls-from-stands_n.htm
> There are reports the guy died. RIP :angel:



damn That Sux... He Got That Ball To.. 
http://www.the33tv.com/news/kdaf-rangers-fan-falls-outfield-fence-story,0,683418.story?track=rss


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks Like That Was His Kid Next To Him To..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yup what a terrible accident. :angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Morning


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn thats terrible.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TGIF


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MORNING FORITOS, TGIF


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MORNING FORITOS, TGIF


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ULC Meeting tonight? Any one heading out?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

WHATS UP RAZA!!! JUST CHECKIN IN TO SAY WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

420 is fastly approaching!!!!!

Dew u no ware ur tray is


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

anybody need a set of ss hubcaps??


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)


Texas 61 Impala
onelow05


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Im ready for a COLD BEER!! :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Im ready for a COLD BEER!! :happysad: :nicoderm:


yesir


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> ULC Meeting tonight? Any one heading out?


yes sir


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

what it do homies??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Im buying everybody COLD BEER!! :happysad: :nicoderm:


 
wow..really??


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn I got hangover!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> Damn I got a hangover!!  :nicoderm:


:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Man I went to sleep early last night


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

U.L.C. Texas said:


> We have many awards to give out so Please come let support this car show for a good cause and support this VFW group..
> 
> 1st place custom 60 70 80 90 2000
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


>




thanks for all the help today chris..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

No prob homie


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Morning Foros! :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> U.L.C. Texas said:
> 
> 
> > We have many awards to give out so Please come let support this car show for a good cause and support this VFW group..
> ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:yawn: What a good night


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

dead in here today


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Everyone was at the picnic


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

-SUPER62- said:


> Everyone was at the picnic


Nice plaque homie, I wasnt bout to go out in the sun today. I helped my homie dave pick up a car yesterday and got enough sun:yessad:Stayed my ass in the ac today


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> Nice plaque homie, I wasnt bout to go out in the sun today. I helped my homie dave pick up a car yesterday and got enough sun:yessad:Stayed my ass in the ac today


Thanks homie....it actually wasn't that bad out there today. Kicked it with the big M in the shade under a big ass tree, plus there was a lil breeze so the heat wasn't too bad....but as soon as you stepped in the sun for a second you were immediately sweating. Good show though, good turn out.


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

we stopped by on our way to six flags. good to see the monte riders bringen em out. lots of sweet rides.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

1low78carlo said:


> we stopped by on our way to six flags. good to see the monte riders bringen em out. lots of sweet rides.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yo Loco was that you waiting for some BBQ from that old black dude off beach?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Yo Loco was that you waiting for some BBQ from that old black dude off beach?


Nope... BBQ Any Good??? Its Going To Be A Long Night.. :420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Buenos dias funky town....TGIM


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Nope... BBQ Any Good??? Its Going To Be A Long Night.. :420:


IDK have not stopped yet


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wad up funky town??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nothing


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

MAN WARES EVER BODY AT??

DROPET MY DRIVE SHAFT OFF AT FORT WORT GEAR AND AXEL THIS MORNEN FER SUM TLC!!! 
NOW MAYBE IT WILL B FREEWAY WORTHY


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

I just dropped off a bunch of engine pieces to Carlos for chroming, I'm trying to bling out the engine bay.uffin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> I just dropped off a bunch of engine pieces to Carlos for chroming, I'm trying to bling out the engine bay.uffin:


Nice! He does realy nice work!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> I just dropped off a bunch of engine pieces to Carlos for chroming, I'm trying to bling out the engine bay.uffin:


 
Your ride is already clean as hell..You need to just go ahead and lift it.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

heyyy long time no see funky town well it time for me to seell my baby 87 caprice brougham  for..$$$ * O B O * make me a offer need a back window, 2 back coils, tags ... its runss good need tuneup it had hydrolics but i took them out & was tryna to stock it bak to original jus didnt have time or money so its jus need too back coills to drive ii jus dont have time & now i have no car & need tha money so PLZ holla if intersted 817 420 0299 starla


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ESTRELLA420LUV said:


> heyyy long time no see funky town well it time for me to seell my baby 87 caprice brougham  for..$$$ * O B O * make me a offer need a back window, 2 back coils, tags ... its runss good need tuneup it had hydrolics but i took them out & was tryna to stock it bak to original jus didnt have time or money so its jus need too back coills to drive ii jus dont have time & now i have no car & need tha money so PLZ holla if intersted 817 420 0299 starla


 Get it spiffed up. Do all the things it needs and then try and sell it. You gotta spend money to make money


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Or part it out. If you part it out I know some one looking for some ching changs


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

ya i know i just dont have time to do all that so that why im seelin as is $600+ obo shit idk wats it worth as is jus need to make sum fast cash for a new ride my car got totaled so im stuck witout & i have no one to help me get it ready to sell can get around to get the thing for it if i aint goit no car lol .. trust me iii dont want to sell it but i have to but i aint rushin it either but then i am hahah sentimental value .. newayz hows yur ride comin along?? yall still post up at sonic??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ESTRELLA420LUV said:


> ya i know i just dont have time to do all that so that why im seelin as is $600+ obo shit idk wats it worth as is jus need to make sum fast cash for a new ride my car got totaled so im stuck witout & i have no one to help me get it ready to sell can get around to get the thing for it if i aint goit no car lol .. trust me iii dont want to sell it but i have to but i aint rushin it either but then i am hahah sentimental value .. newayz hows yur ride comin along?? yall still post up at sonic??


Danny has the cutty at his shop.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Danny has the cutty at his shop.


tell him you need that shit in da streets


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> tell him you need that shit in da streets


 Fine Wine Takes Time LOL


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Sup Ft Worth???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

topd0gg said:


> I just dropped off a bunch of engine pieces to Carlos for chroming, I'm trying to bling out the engine bay.uffin:


 I was just there earlier today


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> thanks for all the help today chris..


when u pickin up this 327 :0 bring a cherry picker :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> when u pickin up this 327 :0 bring a cherry picker :biggrin:


Or A Rope Think Skim Has A Tree Or Two


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Or A Rope Think Skim Has A Tree Or Two


lol I remember that day. We snapped that tree branch and it landed on the electric lines :rofl::rofl:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Your ride is already clean as hell..You need to just go ahead and lift it.


Thanks Dave, but I think I'm screwed on lifting it. I already did a custom trunk with panels etc. My next ride for sure is getting lifted I'm thinking of getting a Glasshouse or a 65 Impala.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Skim said:


> I was just there earlier today


I noticed a bunch of new parts and he was working on some Cutlass trimmings. Carlos really digs your car club he spoke very highly of you guys.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> Thanks Dave, but I think I'm screwed on lifting it. I already did a custom trunk with panels etc. My next ride for sure is getting lifted I'm thinking of getting a Glasshouse or a 65 Impala.


Excellent,


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> lol I remember that day. We snapped that tree branch and it landed on the electric lines :rofl::rofl:


Hey Tony u got an og rear e brake cable! Fidn to order one from h&h fer 25 but if u got one layn round n ur parts pile let me no! Dropet my drive shaft and it busted the e brake cable among other things! Leme no asap!!!


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Hey Tony u got an og rear e brake cable! Fidn to order one from h&h fer 25 but if u got one layn round n ur parts pile let me no! Dropet my drive shaft and it busted the e brake cable among other things! Leme no asap!!!


Chris, call Brian. I think he has a few laying around.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

USF '63 said:


> Chris, call Brian. I think he has a few laying around.


Thanks man but I found it fer 14 buks new n car shop!
Went ahead and ordered 7 lil parts from em fer a huge total of 60 buks! I gata stop looking thru that book!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

N e pix frum the events that went down this weekend!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> N e pix frum the events that went down this weekend!!


HERES A FEW FROM THE DUKES SHOW


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Thanks Dave, but I think I'm screwed on lifting it. I already did a custom trunk with panels etc. My next ride for sure is getting lifted I'm thinking of getting a Glasshouse or a 65 Impala.


 
Im sure whatever you do it will be top notch!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> when u pickin up this 327 :0 bring a cherry picker :biggrin:



I was just going to lift it out by hand.


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

i was wondering if any one had a 10 sided knock off tool i could borrow by next thursday? :dunno:would be much appreciated. or if any one had 1 to sell, i would like to buy it next thursday.:x:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ESTRELLA420LUV said:


> ya i know i just dont have time to do all that so that why im seelin as is $600+ obo shit idk wats it worth as is jus need to make sum fast cash for a new ride my car got totaled so im stuck witout & i have no one to help me get it ready to sell can get around to get the thing for it if i aint goit no car lol .. trust me iii dont want to sell it but i have to but i aint rushin it either but then i am hahah sentimental value .. newayz hows yur ride comin along?? yall still post up at sonic??


what's up. sorry to here bout your ride. hope your able to get it going instead of selling it......uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Need Everyones Help. Please Pray For Oscar And His Family They Need Our Prayers. I Dont Want To Go Into Great Detail But They Wur In A Car Accident. :angel:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> I Need Everyones Help. Please Pray For Oscar And His Family They Need Our Prayers. I Dont Want To Go Into Great Detail But They Wur In A Car Accident. :angel:


 :angel: Praying


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> :angel: Praying


 x2.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

same here homies!!!! :angel:


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> I Need Everyones Help. Please Pray For Oscar And His Family They Need Our Prayers. I Dont Want To Go Into Great Detail But They Wur In A Car Accident. :angel:


i'll keep them in my prayers man.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> I Need Everyones Help. Please Pray For Oscar And His Family They Need Our Prayers. I Dont Want To Go Into Great Detail But They Wur In A Car Accident. :angel:


 
oh nooo!!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Sup Homies?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)

*chrisdizzle*
*Loco 61*+
*topd0gg*
What up Alex hope all is well with Oscar and his family.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Hope all is well with Oscar and his family....we will keep them in our prayers.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> Hope all is well with Oscar and his family....we will keep them in our prayers.


X1964


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> I Need Everyones Help. Please Pray For Oscar And His Family They Need Our Prayers. I Dont Want To Go Into Great Detail But They Wur In A Car Accident. :angel:


Wow man I hope they are ok! Let us know what we can do for him and his family! :tears:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> I Need Everyones Help. Please Pray For Oscar And His Family They Need Our Prayers. I Dont Want To Go Into Great Detail But They Wur In A Car Accident. :angel:


 Amen Alex. Keep us posted. Praying for him and his family. GOD Bless!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

*8t4mc* 
*chrisdizzle*+ 

go to bed foo


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Morning funky town


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the prayers


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

blanco said:


> Thanks for all the prayers




hows the rest of the family?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> hows the rest of the family?


x2 :angel:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

-SUPER62- said:


> Hope all is well with Oscar and his family....we will keep them in our prayers.


X64


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what up FW! anyone in this thread need a new holley 750? i got one im not gonna use, up for trades for 64 parts. hit me up if you interested


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> what up FW! anyone in this thread need a new holley 750? i got one im not gonna use, up for trades for 64 parts. hit me up if you interested


pollished? :cheesy: Pics?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> pollished? :cheesy: Pics?


its not polished just regular tan color, don't have any pics just yet, but can post some if ya want?


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ke rollo foritos?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sup Marko!!! How is the 63 coming?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

MY OLD 64 SS HT RITE B 4 I DROVE TO THE 97.9 THE BEAT SHOW!! POLISH DEM CHROME UNDIES!!!!

AND OF COURSE MY #1 ROAD DAWG DUNCUN!! 110 POUND AMERICAN PITT!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

juangotti said:


> Sup Marko!!! How is the 63 coming?


 Its coming out slowly but surely:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> MY OLD 64 SS HT RITE B 4 I DROVE TO THE 97.9 THE BEAT SHOW!! POLISH DEM CHROME UNDIES!!!!
> 
> AND OF COURSE MY #1 ROAD DAWG DUNCUN!! 110 POUND AMERICAN PITT!!:thumbsup:


Nothing like a good watch dog and partner in crime.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Nothing like a good watch dog and partner in crime.


i agree, mine are "head of homeland security" lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Haha mine is asleep right now. Lazy mofo


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

juangotti said:


> x2 :angel:





8t4mc said:


> hows the rest of the family?





dunk420 said:


> X64


 The rest of the fam is good wife is banged up a bit


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

blanco said:


> The rest of the fam is good wife is banged up a bit


:angel:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

blanco said:


> The rest of the fam is good wife is banged up a bit


Thats good everybodys ok


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

blanco said:


> The rest of the fam is good wife is banged up a bit


Hope all turns out awite! Leme no u need sumtin!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Was up funky town????


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Was up funky town????


the heat index!!!:burn:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*God Bless Homie*



blanco said:


> The rest of the fam is good wife is banged up a bit


 
Good to hear everyone is okay our prayers are with you ese !!!!:angel:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*MISSED ALLOT OF PEOPLE FROM THE ULC AT THE CAR SHOW THIS PASS SUNDAY!!!*

*THANKS TO THE PEEPS THAT CAME OUT !!! TO THE DUKES DFW 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW , CO-HOSTED BY TECHNIQUES DFW, NEW WAVE DFW *

*CONGRAT TO THE WINNERS FROM THE ULC SUPPORTERS *


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TechniquesOG said:


> *MISSED ALLOT OF PEOPLE FROM THE ULC AT THE CAR SHOW THIS PASS SUNDAY!!!*
> 
> *THANKS TO THE PEEPS THAT CAME OUT !!! TO THE DUKES DFW 1ST ANNUAL CAR SHOW , CO-HOSTED BY TECHNIQUES DFW, NEW WAVE DFW *
> 
> *CONGRAT TO THE WINNERS FROM THE ULC SUPPORTERS *


Unable to make it. Had a obligation that arose. No worries we will be at the next event at the Church


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Oscar I hope all is well with you and your family... Take care homie and if there's anything we can do just let us know..


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

gonna be a hot ass weekend :guns:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> gonna be a hot ass weekend :guns:


  Say homie post up some pics of your cutty :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

blanco said:


> The rest of the fam is good wife is banged up a bit


Man that sucks hope she is ok.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

sorry to hear that oscar i wish everyone a speedy recovery!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Let us know Oscar if u Guy's need anything..... our prayers are wit u and ur family


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Say homie post up some pics of your cutty :biggrin:


sent pm with link


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

TGIF!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> TGIF!!! :nicoderm:


 X64fort worth Axel still ant done with my drive shaft! Man I was wanting to put that hoe on sunday!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one going to the taking it to the streets show in Riverside?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Any one going to the taking it to the streets show in Riverside?


 Got sum Info???


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Any one going to the taking it to the streets show in Riverside?


i am but im just going to drop my car off and come back to work. two of my cousins will rap for that event. whats the address by the way???? lol


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

riverside dr. next door to	terrys supermarket 3016 selma 76111

i found this info on caralibro


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Macias said:


> riverside dr. next door to terrys supermarket 3016 selma 76111
> 
> i found this info on *caralibro*


:burn:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> X64fort worth Axel still ant done with my drive shaft! Man I was wanting to put that hoe on sunday!!!


should have takin it to american drive shaft. I always get mine back with 24 hours. Normally same day if you drop off in am


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone on here with foritos finest? I need to get in contact with there pres


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Carlos hooked it up sweet and fast.. 4 day turnaround.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 335611
> View attachment 335612
> 
> Carlos hooked it up sweet and fast.. 4 day turnaround.


Looks good man


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Bump for my city!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Few pics I took in New York


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Luna-Leather/124281257586288?ref=ts&sk=wall


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Buenos Dias Foritos!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Texas Massacre said:


> Few pics I took in New York


NY is definetly a scenic place, lots to see in little time.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 335611
> View attachment 335612
> 
> Carlos hooked it up sweet and fast.. 4 day turnaround.


LOOKIN GOOD TAVO


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*ENOUGH SAID* 
*blanco*
 WATS UP HOMIE HOWS THE FAM DOING?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Much respect to FT WORTH!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

For more information on our car show go to the car show thread here

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...-c-c-branded-customs-3rd-annual-car-show.html


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> LOOKIN GOOD TAVO


 Sup Joe, it was easy taking the parts off I'm hoping I don't have screws left over. I'm trying to keep pace with all the dope rides out here.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

VeronikA said:


> Much respect to FT WORTH!!!!:thumbsup:


 You guys should check out her build... she's reppin FORT WORTH TX IN EUROPE. MUCH PROPS.. VERONIKA.... AND SHES DOIN HER OWN WORK.....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Sup Joe, it was easy taking the parts off I'm hoping I don't have screws left over. I'm trying to keep pace with all the dope rides out here.


HAHA I FEEL YA ITS ALWAYS EASIER TAKING APART THEN PUTTING BACK TOGETHER, IM SURE ITS GONNA LOOK GOOD


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Sup Joe, it was easy taking the parts off I'm hoping I don't have screws left over. I'm trying to keep pace with all the dope rides out here.


stop being modest..Your ride is already clean ass hell.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> stop being modest..Your ride is already clean ass hell.


Speaking of modest, when's the next gun raffle???


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Speaking of modest, when's the next gun raffle???


 I dont know..I thought i was going to do one awhile back but that guy finally game through..Im still working on customeres guns right now.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> You guys should check out her build... she's reppin FORT WORTH TX IN EUROPE. MUCH PROPS.. VERONIKA.... AND SHES DOIN HER OWN WORK.....


Ive seen that build. she does nice work


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Ive seen that build. she does nice work


Juan hit me up tell ur bro I need sum materials.... thnks.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

NP


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FORITOS, WE WILL BE HOSTING ANOTHER CRUISE ON SATURDAY AUGUST 13TH SO GET THOSE RIDES READY TO ROLL! ANY ?'S FEEL FREE TO GET AT ME


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Had good time at show yesterdy sweating my ass off


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Had good time at show yesterdy sweating my ass off


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Its fckin hot in the shop 2 day....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WAT IT DEW FORITOS, WE WILL BE HOSTING ANOTHER CRUISE ON SATURDAY AUGUST 13TH SO GET THOSE RIDES READY TO ROLL! ANY ?'S FEEL FREE TO GET AT ME


 what time i get off work at 6!:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

VeronikA said:


> Much respect to FT WORTH!!!!:thumbsup:


Sup Vero..?? Hows Your Man Monte Coming Along?? How About Your Truck??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Had good time at show yesterdy sweating my ass off


It Was Kool Kickin It With All THe Homies..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 335611
> View attachment 335612
> 
> Carlos hooked it up sweet and fast.. 4 day turnaround.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas Massacre said:


> Few pics I took in New York


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> what time i get off work at 6!:biggrin:


GONNA ROLL OUT FROM THE SPOT AT 8 0'CLOCK ON THE DOT UR IN UR DROP TOP ROLLIN THE STREETS..................


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WAT IT DEW FORITOS, WE WILL BE HOSTING ANOTHER CRUISE ON SATURDAY AUGUST 13TH SO GET THOSE RIDES READY TO ROLL! ANY ?'S FEEL FREE TO GET AT ME


Hey Joe, is it going to be the same route through Ft Worth?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

npazzin said:


> sup fort worth? whats the cheapest place around to get a sheet of 1/4" steel?


NORTON METALS ON BLUEMOUND RD AND 820


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have 2 Pro Hopper Pumps for sale $400 obo can txt pics 817 965 0314


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WAT GAUGE POWER CABLE DO U HAVE RUNNING TO IT, IT NEEDS TO BE 4 GAUGE OR THAT WILL HAPPEN ALL DAY


I installed a 4 gauge Punch wire kit. (power and ground)....the funnt thing is...when I step on the brake pedal or turn on the lights or a/c it turns back on....It's weird.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> Hey Jesse if you havent done it yet I recommend you do the big 3 for the audio setup, that will ensure power setup and no dimming lights when blasting the bass.


:dunno: Big 3?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

jvasquez said:


> I installed a 4 gauge Punch wire kit. (power and ground)....the funnt thing is...when I step on the brake pedal or turn on the lights or a/c it turns back on....It's weird.


 Trace the remote wire down and see if it has a bad conection sumware!Sounds like it!! It's the small power line coming outa the amp!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

topd0gg said:


> Hey Jesse if you havent done it yet I recommend you do the big 3 for the audio setup, that will ensure power setup and no dimming lights when blasting the bass.


I have the same issue with the panel truck stero... So what's the big 3?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

jvasquez said:


> :dunno: Big 3?


there are a few tutorials on youtube that explain and walk you through the Big Three upgrade. Trust me this works if you are running multiple amps or lots of juice this will help the power and reduce the light dimming on your lights. I did this to my ride and it made the world of difference. here is a quick link, ignore the clown talking just pay attention to the 3 steps. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX9Rcq5DnKw there are plenty more videos out there for the Big 3.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Homie Styln said:


> I have the same issue with the panel truck stero... So what's the big 3?


the Big three is the way to go for your audio systems that are drawing high current and multiple amps, its basically upgrading your wire guages and getting better connectivity from your ground and Alternator. Here is a quick link that explains the process, Most audio places will recommend this especially if you are running big amps and drawing lots of current. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX9Rcq5DnKw <--i know the guy on the video is a clown but he gets it done.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> the Big three is the way to go for your audio systems that are drawing high current and multiple amps, its basically upgrading your wire guages and getting better connectivity from your ground and Alternator. Here is a quick link that explains the process, Most audio places will recommend this especially if you are running big amps and drawing lots of current. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX9Rcq5DnKw <--i know the guy on the video is a clown but he gets it done.


I'll check it out. Thanks Tavo!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> GONNA ROLL OUT FROM THE SPOT AT 8 0'CLOCK ON THE DOT UR IN UR DROP TOP ROLLIN THE STREETS..................


Sup homie Im gonna go but Im probably gonna roll down there in the lac.










Im looking for some cadillac chips for the KOs if anyone has some I can pick them up at the cruise night thanks fellas!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice Lac Skim


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Sweet color on the Cadi Skim


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

When I grow up I wana be Rich like sammy torres. Or even rich Like skim!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

shit dont get it twisted im broke as the next Im always tryna hustle and trade up on shit. btw you do CNC can you make the wheel chips?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

never tryed I don't think my plasma has tight enough tollarances. It's kerf is almost 1/4


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Got my drive shaft back!!! A Lil pricey at fort worth gear and Axel!!! Got a quote of 150 r up! Then yesterday he said it's done just waiting on balance! and that it should b under 200 ! Well got a call this mornen! It's ready and the total was 272.63!!! WTF!! It looks prety doe! Well c If they dew good work at least!!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Skim said:


> Sup homie Im gonna go but Im probably gonna roll down there in the lac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your lac is clean homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> Sup homie Im gonna go but Im probably gonna roll down there in the lac.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

whats up Ft. Worth???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Good morning Alex and the rest of the funk


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Got my drive shaft back!!! A Lil pricey at fort worth gear and Axel!!! Got a quote of 150 r up! Then yesterday he said it's done just waiting on balance! and that it should b under 200 ! Well got a call this mornen! It's ready and the total was 272.63!!! WTF!! It looks prety doe! Well c If they dew good work at least!!!!


 hey chris have you ever used ft worth drive shaft on blue mound and 820 they always do mine and they are priced pretty good.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

-old skool- said:


> whats up Ft. Worth???


What up Rudy, good seeing you again I tell you those IN N Out burgers are the bomb.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> hey chris have you ever used ft worth drive shaft on blue mound and 820 they always do mine and they are priced pretty good.


 Thanks Tony! Hope I don't need another but if I dew!!!!


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Whats up Foros havent been on lil awhile, whats happening this weekend?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil' Joe said:


> Whats up Foros havent been on lil awhile, whats happening this weekend?


Its a party its a part its a party


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT for the 817


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> TTT for the 817


there aint nothin like the good ol funk.....(funkytown)!!!!!
an I been to alot of places!!!!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> What up Rudy, good seeing you again I tell you those IN N Out burgers are the bomb.


Que paso Tavo! Whats Good Homie. Them burgers were pretty dam Good.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ROLANDO64SS said:


> there aint nothin like the good ol funk.....(funkytown)!!!!!
> an I been to alot of places!!!!


THATS WATS UP HOMIE, ANY PICS OF THE BOWTIE?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

-old skool- said:


> Que paso Tavo! Whats Good Homie. Them burgers were pretty dam Good.


WAT IT DEW RUDY, SEE U IN THE MORNING LOKO


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Im looking for 1 hydraulic hose let me know


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do Fort Worth!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

1regio3 said:


> Im looking for 1 hydraulic hose let me know


 I got one long front hose for 30 and a few short rear hoses for 10 each! Hit me up if u need em! I stay in east side funk


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*ENOUGH SAID* 
*Loco 61* 
 WAT IT DEW LOCO61, U READY FOR THE CRUISE???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT for Fort Worth!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

YES SIR!!! SUP FORT WORTH! ROLLED BY THE SUBLIMINAL SHOW!! NICE RIDES OUT THERE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sefp3EFKJno&feature=fvst


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice vids!!! Now post up a pic of the most famous bubble!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

sweet videos


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Foritos, hope everyone had a GOOD weekend


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTt


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Just picked up a 62 impala 2drht. Prev owner was a very famous Fred


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Just picked up a 62 impala 2drht. Prev owner was a very famous Fred



fred durst?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Fred Sanford?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Fredie from Lowjoes?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Fred Flintstone?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Chrisdizzle wins!!!!


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

DRop Dead Fred?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Chrisdizzle wins!!!!


damn I may have some complete rockers if you need some lmk


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> THATS WATS UP HOMIE, ANY PICS OF THE BOWTIE?


Not yet homie...Didnt think anybody would ask.. its my first build so im takin it slow..doin the research and figurin out what exactly i wanna do.. im building it for me... but i do wana give you props on yours bro... keeps me motivated.. ill get some pics up soon. Thanks homes!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Skim said:


> damn I may have some complete rockers if you need some lmk


LMAO. Rockers won't help this car. Even the roof has holes in it


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

outlawcrewcab said:


> LMAO. Rockers won't help this car. Even the roof has holes in it


yikes! what are u gonna end up doing with it?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Nice vids!!! Now post up a pic of the most famous bubble!!






ICED BOXX said:


>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Just picked up a 62 impala 2drht. Prev owner was a very famous Fred




:wow:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sup fort worth!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Skim said:


> yikes! what are u gonna end up doing with it?


I want frame to build to put under my wagon just gona sell the 4 or 5 things that are not rotted. I mean hell even the roof has holes rusted in it


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up FTW!!! Finally got my LiL account back up and going! How is everybody?


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

ICED BOXX said:


>


Sounds good that is the same Day Finest C.C. & Untouchables are hosting dreaming for the cure for kids with Cancer Hope to see some of yall guys out & when our is done we can roll trew....


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

ok im fed up with this fucked up lay out any know how the hell i can post a picture thanks... THEY SHOUD OF NEVER CHANGED TO THIS BULLSHIT!!!


----------



## 80 Eldog (Dec 3, 2008)

*another good one coming up Peeps*

Come out for a day of fun....... For a good cause.........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Money Mike said:


> Whats up FTW!!! Finally got my LiL account back up and going! How is everybody?



:rimshot:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

80 Eldog said:


> ok im fed up with this fucked up lay out any know how the hell i can post a picture thanks... THEY SHOUD OF NEVER CHANGED TO THIS BULLSHIT!!!


tomorrow?Im down


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

80 Eldog said:


> Come out for a day of fun....... For a good cause.........


Man homie you aint posted anything in forever


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Chrisdizzle wins!!!!


I think you can patch that:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> tomorrow?Im down


Its Next Month..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> I think you can patch that:roflmao:


HAHA I knew that


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I want frame to build to put under my wagon just gona sell the 4 or 5 things that are not rotted. I mean hell even the roof has holes rusted in it


The frames are different in the rear on wagons and cars.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Texas Massacre said:


> The frames are different in the rear on wagons and cars.


 There the same according to shop Manuel just one if the cross bars is bolted instead of welded


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Just picked up a 62 impala 2drht. Prev owner was a very famous Fred


dammm!! its the craigslist 63!! lol at least it went to a lowrider and not a crusher


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FORITOS HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A GOOD WEEK


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Been busy today


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Been busy today


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Outlawcrewcab putting in work all the time!!!

I wish I had an Impala....I'd take a 58-64 or a 67.....rag or 2Dr HT in any one of those years. 

One of these days..........


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

jvasquez said:


> Outlawcrewcab putting in work all the time!!!
> 
> I wish I had an Impala....I'd take a 58-64 or a 67.....rag or 2Dr HT in any one of those years.
> 
> One of these days..........


:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Gateway Park Sunday?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Both


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


It's on.....


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

BACK IN THE DAY!!uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

fortworthmex said:


> BACK IN THE DAY!!uffin:



:run: Bad Ass Vid


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

fortworthmex said:


> BACK IN THE DAY!!uffin:


damn i miss those days. rollin my ls down in the funk.........:yessad: but i something else to come rollin the streets of the funk soon..........:naughty:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> damn i miss those days. rollin my ls down in the funk.........:yessad: but i something else to come rollin the streets of the funk soon..........:naughty:


already


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

fortworthmex said:


> BACK IN THE DAY!!uffin:


 I like that white biscayne in the beginning of the video


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

I got a 4 door 64 impala with 2 pumps . It needs some work . going for sale probly tomorrow if everything goes the way I want. Asking 3000 obo


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

64ordones said:


> I got a 4 door 64 impala with 2 pumps . It needs some work . going for sale probly tomorrow if everything goes the way I want. Asking 3000 obo


 Post sum pix!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Part it out


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

-SUPER62- said:


> I like that white biscayne in the beginning of the video


thats a very good looking Bel Air!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

fortworthmex said:


> BACK IN THE DAY!!uffin:





Loco 61 said:


> :run: Bad Ass Vid


 lol was just trying to hype up the lowrider movement... but it didnt work lmao


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Coca Pearl said:


> damn i miss those days. rollin my ls down in the funk.........:yessad: but i something else to come rollin the streets of the funk soon..........:naughty:


:shocked:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

fortworthmex said:


> lol was just trying to hype up the lowrider movement... but it didnt work lmao


No hype around here. :nosad:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm all hyped up like a spider monkey on mountin dew!!!!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> Post sum pix!!!


 Caint post pics on this site but I got them posted on facebook its the orange impala hit me up their its . Ernest ordones Jr .


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

80 Eldog said:


> Sounds good that is the same Day Finest C.C. & Untouchables are hosting dreaming for the cure for kids with Cancer Hope to see some of yall guys out & when our is done we can roll trew....


Might be....... someone called me about that lastnight and didnt sound happy, dunno why though. This event is for everyone comin in for the torres empire show. Move-in will take up half to a whole day easy, we aint tryin to step on any toes, if thats how people are takin it. Keep in mind this event will be hosted at 8pm not 8am!

On another note, why would anyone throw an event on the same day or weekend as the largest show in the d/fw this year?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

NEW IMAGE HOASTING SITE THAT KIKS ASS!!!

IMGUR.COM
I JUST DOWN LOADED 17 PIX AT ONCE!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


CALLIN OUT ALL HOPPERS THERE WILL BE A HOP FOR THE PICNIC 
$100 SINGLE AND $100 DOUBLE


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

COME OUT FOR THE LAST BIG CRUISE BEFORE SCHOOLS BACK IN SESSION, AWARDS FOR ROLLIN DEEP AND BEST OF SHOW CAR AND TRUCK WILL BE GIVIN AT THE CRUISE










CALLIN OUT ALL HOPPERS, HOP WILL BE AT AROUND 3 PM
SINGLE PUMP $100
DOUBLE PUMP $100

ALSO DJ WILL BE IN THE MIX ALL DAY, BOUNCE HOUSE , TUG OF WAR CONTEST, WATER BALLON TOSS 

AWARD PLAQUES WILL BE GIVIN FOR BEST OF SHOW CAR AND TRUCK AT THE PICNIC


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anything happening this weekend?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Anything happening this weekend?


Gateway Park and Rockwood Park


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Juan. More info please. Gate way is off beach and 30 right


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

juangotti said:


> already


hno:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

fortworthmex said:


> :shocked:


:drama:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Hey Juan. More info please. Gate way is off beach and 30 right


 My bad Creations @ Gateway Park


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


>


WAT IT DEW TAVO HOW U DOING HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE FUNK, ITS SUNDAY LETS RIDE!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Picked me up a black 64 impala with black and white guts , it has ac but does it need a compressor for that year


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whast up gente!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Creations/Unidoz picnic was chill!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

64ordones said:


> Picked me up a black 64 impala with black and white guts , it has ac but does it need a compressor for that year


post pixZ!!! i got an extra a/c compressor off a 64!!! 45 BUKS AND SHE IS URS!!! I ALSO NEED SOME DA PAPPER FROM OL BOY THAT SELLS SAND PAPPER!!!

HIT ME UP AT 817-709-4391 ASAP!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Creations/Unidoz picnic was chill!


POST UP DEM PIX DEN NICCA!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> POST UP DEM PIX DEN NICCA!!!


didnt get any. to busy having a good ass time


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> CALLIN OUT ALL HOPPERS THERE WILL BE A HOP FOR THE PICNIC
> $100 SINGLE AND $100 DOUBLE


12 more days


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> COME OUT FOR THE LAST BIG CRUISE BEFORE SCHOOLS BACK IN SESSION, AWARDS FOR ROLLIN DEEP AND BEST OF SHOW CAR AND TRUCK WILL BE GIVIN AT THE CRUISE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that my ride is freeway ready Ima try and make one if not both if these events!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks Creation/Unidoz for putting together a good Chill and Grill! :nicoderm:

Here are a couple of pics I snapped!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Now that my ride is freeway ready Ima try and make one if not both if these events!!!


SEE YOU THERE CHRIS


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Good pikz Dre. It was good. Not a lot of support from fort worth but good.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

tples65 said:


> Good pikz Juan. It was good. * Not a lot of support from fort worth but good.*


I didnt take any pics. dre did.

Thats real talk


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Seats look sweet


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry i dont know what i was thinking. I saw the pic and just reply without thinking who had posted. I knew it was one of yall.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

tples65 said:


> Sorry i dont know what i was thinking. I saw the pic and just reply without thinking who had posted. I knew it was one of yall.


Hey it was pretty sad weekend in the funk.we have 2 good events this weekend and very few participants.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I agree Juan I was a little disapointed when I stoped by


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ke rollo Foritos!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Had To Work Saturday And Sunday , I Stoped By Gateway On My Way Back From Rowlett.. Wish I Could Of Stayed Longer.. Just Been Busy Working, Got To Pay Them Bills And They Dont Stop Coming:banghead:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Anybody got homie John number by any chance


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

HOMIES!!!!! yall need to check out the LRM LA convention show pics topic!!!! some peeps saying better than the VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!!!! there is a 63 from ELite c.c. that is changing the game..


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Sigala said:


> Anybody got homie John number by any chance


 Nevermind I found it


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ROLANDO64SS said:


> HOMIES!!!!! yall need to check out the LRM LA convention show pics topic!!!! some peeps saying better than the VEGAS SUPER SHOW!!!!! there is a 63 from ELite c.c. that is changing the game..


 U talkn bout the dark red drop with patterned belly and dark red top??U did check it out an o man! 55-58 drop tops all over like there nuttn!! Hella sick show!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes looks bad ass


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

More work on the 62


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FORITOS, HOWS EVERYONE DOING


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

To the frame . Lot of work ahead bro


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey guys I got factory shop manules for 1961-64 all modles impala,belair,biscayne ect on Cd for $20


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*chrisdizzle* 
*outlawcrewcab* 
man homie you been buzy on that shit


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

Got a 63 wagon for sale 
no engine or transmission
no rust & all the glass is clean 
the interior all there. Will sell for $900
I have it on Craig's for $1100. If interested send me a pm.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

BROUGHT HER TO WORK TO DO SUM SANDING!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

is that an automatic? i was told that the driveshaft on a manual is different than an auto? if thats true, i need an auto drive shaft since im converting from a manual on the column. If you know, an wana get rid of it let me know. thanks


outlawcrewcab said:


> More work on the 62


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:hell ya!


dunk420 said:


> BROUGHT HER TO WORK TO DO SUM SANDING!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> is that an automatic? i was told that the driveshaft on a manual is different than an auto? if thats true, i need an auto drive shaft since im converting from a manual on the column. If you know, an wana get rid of it let me know. thanks


 I got a spare drive shaft! Complete frum trans to Axel! Carrier bearing bad but it's a stock one n e way! I'f u need it leme no!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya i need one, but doesn't really answer my question. I already put new u-joints in the one i got. but skim told me that it needed to be an automatic drive shaft, so i aint sure. would like to see the one your talkin bout, see if they match up or if the manual one is shorter or longer than an automatic. maybe its just the yoke that goes into the transmission thats different :dunno:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> ya i need one, but doesn't really answer my question. I already put new u-joints in the one i got. but skim told me that it needed to be an automatic drive shaft, so i aint sure. would like to see the one your talkin bout, see if they match up or if the manual one is shorter or longer than an automatic. maybe its just the yoke that goes into the transmission thats different :dunno:


 Swing by and pep it!! I stay n east side fort worth!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

npazzin said:


> ya i need one, but doesn't really answer my question. I already put new u-joints in the one i got. but skim told me that it needed to be an automatic drive shaft, so i aint sure. would like to see the one your talkin bout, see if they match up or if the manual one is shorter or longer than an automatic. maybe its just the yoke that goes into the transmission thats different :dunno:


THE FRONT HALF IS DIFFERENT HOMIE


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Fuck-the-Library-in-Down-Town-Fort-Worth/218145738231205

LIKE THIS PAGE


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> THE FRONT HALF IS DIFFERENT HOMIE


 News to me!!! Good to no!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2! guess im on the hunt for the front piece, anyone got one they don't need?


dunk420 said:


> News to me!!! Good to no!!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Foe what year and modle


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

For sale riverside ftw 2813 jeff st . Starts and runs needs interior,trani work brakes fixed , have all door handles inside metal trim,also has 2 showtime pumps 10 switch box and chrome fenderwells just make a serios offer and its yours


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

64ordones said:


> For sale riverside ftw 2813 jeff st . Starts and runs needs interior,trani work brakes fixed , have all door handles inside metal trim,also has 2 showtime pumps 10 switch box and chrome fenderwells just make a serios offer and its yours


Looks like a perfect donor car for my impala. Whats the ticket?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

part it out


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

64ordones said:


> For sale riverside ftw 2813 jeff st . Starts and runs needs interior,trani work brakes fixed , have all door handles inside metal trim,also has 2 showtime pumps 10 switch box and chrome fenderwells just make a serios offer and its yours


You related to Roy & Diana?? :scrutinize:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

64 v8 auto


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Inlaws im cynthias husband


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Dont wanna part out want it out my driveway my other 64 needs a spot make me an offer and if its good get a trailoe and snatch it up


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

npazzin said:


> 64 v8 auto


 Think 273 or some shit like that all I know is is starts not a motor guy but looks good


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

64ordones said:


> Inlaws im cynthias husband


They cousins of cousins!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Cool


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> They cousins of cousins!! :nicoderm:


for real?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

So myricks your cousin . He has a cadi with switches


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Marko57 said:


> Got a 63 wagon for sale
> no engine or transmission
> no rust & all the glass is clean
> the interior all there. Will sell for $900
> I have it on Craig's for $1100. If interested send me a pm.


Good Luck with the sale Homie!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

817.TX. said:


> They cousins of cousins!! :nicoderm:


I thought all mexicans where atleast cousins


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Moring :nicoderm:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ULC MEETING TONIGHT PASS THE WORD... SMOKEY BBQ 830 PM


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/profile.php?id=100001520551108

ULC


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

-old skool- said:


> Good Luck with the sale Homie!!!


Thanks brotheruffin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TGIF


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I thought all mexicans where atleast cousins


Yea and all white people marry there cousins LOL


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

64ordones said:


> So myricks your cousin . He has a cadi with switches


Naw they cousins are my cousins!! Its complicated!! :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

good morning yall


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> good morning yall


Whats up Skim!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Whats up Skim!


 chillin brother, u know workin like a mofo but its been so hot lately i cant get a damn thing done. hows the 4 doin. lookin forward to the ft worth cruise :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

The 64 is sitting in the garage gathering dust. waiting for the cut dog to get out so she can have some time to shine


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> The 64 is sitting in the garage gathering dust. waiting for the cut dog to get out so she can have some time to shine


 thats whats up. keep it goin homie!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

for sure


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> Yea and all white people marry there cousins LOL


 Come on main!!!!


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

For Sale - 1968 Impala - 2 door hardtop - $2,500.00 - FIRM - NOT NEGOTIABLE

Contact: BIG MIKE (469) 274-4146

SEE MORE PIX ===> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/310615-1968-impala-2dr-htp.html#post14377776


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

BIG MIKE 64 said:


> For Sale - 1968 Impala - 2 door hardtop - $2,500.00 - FIRM - NOT NEGOTIABLE
> 
> Contact: BIG MIKE (469) 274-4146
> 
> SEE MORE PIX ===> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/310615-1968-impala-2dr-htp.html#post14377776




:twak: DAS A CAPRICE!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


> :twak: DAS A CAPRICE!!!


did they not produce an "impala custom" that year that wasn't a fast back?:dunno:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

or was it a sport coupe?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> did they not produce an "impala custom" that year that wasn't a fast back?:dunno:


Think So...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

dunk420 said:


> Come on main!!!!


Just kidding they don't marry them they just sleep with them LOL


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

4 1/2 tons asking 175.00 OBO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FUNKY TOWN, MISSED THE ULC MEETING TONITE. HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE AT THE CRUISE AND PICNIC NEXT WEEKEND.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

*springs*



juangotti said:


> 4 1/2 tons asking 175.00 OBO


are you sure they are 4 and 1/2 or 3 and 1/2 and where are they from cause i might need them


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

project 79 said:


> are you sure they are 4 and 1/2 or 3 and 1/2 and where are they from cause i might need them


might be 4 ton. they from Hilow


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


>


Nice wheels Dave


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> Nice wheels Dave


Times Two...



Full House At The Meeting Last Night... Good Seeing Everyone


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Nice wheels Dave


there 4 sale..:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> there 4 sale..:thumbsup:


I'm sure they'll go quick, u rolling to the cruise and picnic? It's gonna be a fun weekend


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> I'm sure they'll go quick, u rolling to the cruise and picnic? It's gonna be a fun weekend


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> I'm sure they'll go quick, u rolling to the cruise and picnic? It's gonna be a fun weekend


Ive got nothing to roll..

Monte is getting repainted and the 64 wont see the road for a long time..


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Ive got nothing to roll..
> 
> Monte is getting repainted and the 64 wont see the road for a long time..


That's unacceptable! take the bus to the spot and hitch a ride with someone :machinegun:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> That's unacceptable! take the bus to the spot and hitch a ride with someone :machinegun:


x2 Im taking my truck. :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

_*Got 10 new batteries for grab at $60 a piece. 925cca exide brand.*_


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> That's unacceptable! take the bus to the spot and hitch a ride with someone :machinegun:


lol..Im not car less.. Ive got a honda and suburban but i aint about to cruise them.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ill Be rolling Tonight on Seminary Hope To See some homies out


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

im taking the whole week off frum work to try and finnish my body work!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> im taking the whole week off frum work to try and finnish my body work!


Get Her Done Chris...:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

anything going down today?


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Car show at chrome in ft worth!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

JUST TALKED TO THE MANAGER FROM SONIC AND LET THEM KNOW WE COMING SATURDAY SO THEY CAN UP STAFF AND BETTER SERVE US.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

tples65 said:


> Car show at chrome in ft worth!!


Started At 5PM Till Close... Think They Also Have A Concert...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Loco 61**blanco*+
*outlawcrewcab*
Sup Oscar And OutLaw..??


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> JUST TALKED TO THE MANAGER FROM SONIC AND LET THEM KNOW WE COMING SATURDAY SO THEY CAN UP STAFF AND BETTER SERVE US.


Lots of cold drinks :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> *Loco 61**blanco*+*outlawcrewcab*Sup Oscar And OutLaw..??


What it do Alex


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Todays car show was it a benefit? If so what was the cause. I didnt have the funds to get in cus Im a broke ass messican and I wasnt going to pay 5.00 to see the same cars I see everywhere else. If it was a benefit I will have a donation ready


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Todays car show was it a benefit? If so what was the cause. I didnt have the funds to get in cus Im a broke ass messican and I wasnt going to pay 5.00 to see the same cars I see everywhere else. If it was a benefit I will have a donation ready


yea Homie.... it was a benifit tha homie danny boy from diamond hill that passed away...i jus came from there... i didnt get there till the sun was down...and within 15 min, witnessed 2 fights, got broke up quick tho... decent turnout.. too many young ladies that look older then what they is.... jailbait!!!!!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Sup alexI went, set the car on fire, then went home lol


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 0 guests)

*chrisdizzle* 
*8t4mc*+ 
*hoodcamino* 
*SEISKUATRO,SS* 
*outlawcrewcab* 
*jvasquez* 
*ROLANDO64SS* 
Man full house. I aint seen this many people in here in a long time.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

blanco said:


> What it do Alex


Just Here At The Casa Workin... 




ROLANDO64SS said:


> yea Homie.... it was a benifit tha homie danny boy from diamond hill that passed away...i jus came from there... i didnt get there till the sun was down...and within 15 min, witnessed 2 fights, got broke up quick tho... decent turnout.. too many young ladies that look older then what they is.... jailbait!!!!!!!


Thats The Reason I Dont Go By Chrome.. Tomany Young Kids Causing Trouble.. 



outlawcrewcab said:


> Sup alexI went, set the car on fire, then went home lol


Pics Or Didnt Happend....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ROLANDO64SS said:


> yea Homie.... it was a benifit tha homie danny boy from diamond hill that passed away...i jus came from there... i didnt get there till the sun was down...and within 15 min, witnessed *2 fights, got broke up quick tho... *decent turnout.. *too many young ladies that look older then what they is.... jailbait!!!!!!!*


1) Glad I didnt go then. Shit like that makes us look back. 2) Where are the parents at? :nosad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Think They Need Some Of These...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Yea that is club chrome for you but I hope is was a good turn out for the family


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Looking good Juan


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> Looking good Juan


Thanks Chris. coming along for a street. cant wait to start on my Impala


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


>



Saw It Last Night Looks Sweet Juan...






outlawcrewcab said:


>


Looks Like A Four Door???


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Yea I shouldn't joke like that but melted my silenoids and some of the wiring nothing a few beers from people near by wouldn't put out. Lol. I was hoping not to get pulled over on way home. Car smells like there was one hell of a party in it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yea I shouldn't joke like that but melted my silenoids and some of the wiring nothing a few beers from people near by wouldn't put out. Lol. I was hoping not to get pulled over on way home. Car smells like there was one hell of a party in it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas Massacre said:


> Yea that is club chrome for you but* I hope is was a good turn out for the fami*ly


X2


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

FORT WORTH TEXAS!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

What it do Funky town. Damn it's hot out tearing the car apart


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

post pics


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Texas Massacre said:


> Yea that is club chrome for you but I hope is was a good turn out for the family


They need to burn that club down nothing but fights shootings and killings there


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

juangotti said:


>


NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I was thrown off every time I drive by there it looks like the monkey cages at the zoo. But when I went in the bar staff look like out of a rock club.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*FOR SALE:
UPPERS EXTENDED 1 1/2 FULLY REINFORCED AND MOLDED
LOWERS FULLY REINFORCED AND MOLDED
NEW BUSHING UPPER AND LOWER (NAPA)
FIT GM B-BODY
PM FOR PRICING*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> 4 1/2 tons asking 175.00 OBO


straight up trade for some 3 ton


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

The cause of the fire yesterday


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

DONUTS said:


> They need to burn that club down nothing but fights shootings and killings there


 X2 I remember some dude got stabbed on the dance floor they shut it down for that night, then a big ass fight happen that same night, club Chrome is not a club, its just a place for punks hang out and start shit for no reason


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MORNING FOROS


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

ROLANDO64SS said:


> yea Homie.... it was a benifit tha homie danny boy from diamond hill that passed away...i jus came from there... i didnt get there till the sun was down...and within 15 min, witnessed 2 fights, got broke up quick tho... decent turnout.. too many young ladies that look older then what they is.... jailbait!!!!!!!


You knew danny too, yea that was my boy back in the day..was closer to joey and chris though..but yea i took my lady over there when it first started..man bunch of girls that were like 13 out there drinkin and shit..my lady from east dallas and she was clingin to me like we were fixin to get robbed..I used to go to R&Rs back in the days and thought that shit was rough..club chrome has a bad energy in that fuckin place..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BRICKHOUSE said:


> You knew danny too, yea that was my boy back in the day..was closer to joey and chris though..but yea i took my lady over there when it first started..man bunch of girls that were like 13 out there drinkin and shit..my lady from east dallas and she was clingin to me like we were fixin to get robbed..I used to go to R&Rs back in the days and thought that shit was rough..club chrome has a bad energy in that fuckin place..


You from the Funk homeboy? Diamond Hill?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

BIG MIKE 64 said:


> For Sale - 1968 Impala - 2 door hardtop - $2,500.00 - FIRM - NOT NEGOTIABLE
> 
> Contact: BIG MIKE (469) 274-4146
> 
> SEE MORE PIX ===> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/310615-1968-impala-2dr-htp.html#post14377776


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

ICED BOXX said:


> :twak: DAS A CAPRICE!!!


I M P A L A - i think majestix know a lil bit about impalas...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

*ENOUGH SAID* 
*blanco* 
*juangotti*
WAT IT DEW IMPALA BUILDERS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)
> 
> *ENOUGH SAID*
> *blanco*
> ...


Not an impala builder yet. More like Impala Collecting dust owner LOL


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

TTT for Fort Worth cruisers!!! Have a good week homies!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> *FOR SALE:
> UPPERS EXTENDED 1 1/2 FULLY REINFORCED AND MOLDED
> LOWERS FULLY REINFORCED AND MOLDED
> NEW BUSHING UPPER AND LOWER (NAPA)
> ...






SOLD SOLD SOLD

THX PETE!!!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

I grew up in diamond hill knew of montes family i knew joey . I lived on terry street my homeboy lived next to me luis hernandez R.I.P . He passed but those were the days partied all the time


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

VeronikA said:


> TTT for Fort Worth cruisers!!! Have a good week homies!


Sup Vero.. Wuts Popin?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> The cause of the fire yesterday


:wow:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Not an impala builder yet. More like Impala Collecting dust owner LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> there 4 sale..:thumbsup:


 How much?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sooner then later. I need to go get some insurance and tags


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Sooner then later. I need to go get some insurance and tags


Register it Antique or CLASSIC!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

fo sho


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

whats that cost versus regular, an what are the benefits?



817.TX. said:


> Register it Antique or CLASSIC!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

There are a bunch of rules but basically 5yrs registered vs 1 yr and something about the days you can drive it! Plus dont old school black & white plates look good.  :nicoderm:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> There are a bunch of rules but basically 5yrs registered vs 1 yr and something about the days you can drive it! *Plus dont old school black & white plates look good.*  :nicoderm:


Yes they do.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> whats that cost versus regular, an what are the benefits?


 Costs less, 5 years vs 1 year, only one plate so no front plate, no sticker in windshield!! There is rules bout driving em alot but never had n e probs wit driving em often!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I didnt roll with an Inspection Sticker either! :happysad: 

Damn i miss my LowLow!! :tears: :nicoderm:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

But gives the cops a reason to fuck with ya. I have been stoped twice with my classic tags. Asking where's the show or parade I'm going to?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotta use the General Maintenance excuse!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LETS GET READY TO ROLL THIS SATURDAY








AND PLEASE COME OUT AND SUPPORT OUR 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC THIS SUNDAY


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Got my insurance for the 64 today cost me 145.00 for a year now got to get my plates im going normal tags and in wifes name lol got some 9 year old tickets


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup. No f**kn smilies on my cell (they disappeared)


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 1 guests)

*ENOUGH SAID* 
*64ordones* 
*Macias* 
*817PETE* 
*E1TR3* 
*SEISKUATRO,SS* 
 WAT IT DEW HOMIES


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Commin sept 1st plates and tag prices changing go look at the betsy price site looks like getting cheaper but will post after I get mine


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala* 
*juangotti*+ 
:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Benny throwing a car on on the weekend of Sep 16. Boys and Girls Club. Lets do this folks


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 1 guests)
> 
> *ENOUGH SAID*
> *64ordones*
> ...


que paso Joe!!!! ready for the weekend???


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Macias said:


> que paso Joe!!!! ready for the weekend???


YES SIR IM READY TO ROLL, U READY HOMIE?


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Were the cruise going down at sat. Havent cruised since we were doing main street. Got the black 64 impala ready to roll let me know


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Benny throwing a car on on the weekend of Sep 16. Boys and Girls Club. Lets do this folks


*What kind of car is he throwing?*


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Can he throw it far lol j/k


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

64ordones said:


> Were the cruise going down at sat. Havent cruised since we were doing main street. Got the black 64 impala ready to roll let me know


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

CRUISE WILL START AT THE FIESTA PARKING LOT AT THE LA GRANDE PLAZA ON THE CORNER OF I-35 AND SEMINARY AND WILL END AT THE SONIC ON MAIN AND 28TH.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

THIS WILL BE THE ROUTE WE WILL TAKE AGAIN


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WE WILL STOP AT THE SONIC INSTEAD OF PASSING IT AND COMING BACK HOWEVER


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Benny throwing a car on on the weekend of Sep 16. Boys and Girls Club. Lets do this folks


BRo....I really dont think i can catch a car... i might get hurt, i already got a bad back


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Benny throwing a car on on the weekend of Sep 16. Boys and Girls Club. Lets do this folks


Dam! Benny strong as hell!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

PICS FROM THE LAST CRUISE ON MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND, THERE WAS ABOUT 85-95 CARS


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Kool im their


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

64ordones said:


> Kool im their


ME TOO !!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 1 guests)

*ENOUGH SAID* 
*blanco* 
*64ordones* 
*-old skool-* 
*ROLANDO64SS* 
 WATS GOOD IMPALA OWNERS


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> PICS FROM THE LAST CRUISE ON MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND, THERE WAS ABOUT 85-95 CARS


those are some bad ass pics!!! were they taken by a professional????


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 1 guests)
> 
> *ENOUGH SAID*
> *blanco*
> ...


wassup Joe T?


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

I will be in the black 4 door 64 impala with the black and white seats


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

-old skool- said:


> those are some bad ass pics!!! were they taken by a professional????



OF COURSE









NOT, PUROS PHONE PICS ON THE MOVE, SORRY SOME ARE KINDA BLURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRYYYYYYY


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

-old skool- said:


> wassup Joe T?


WATS UP RUDY U COMING OUT OR U STILL WORKING


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

64ordones said:


> I will be in the black 4 door 64 impala with the black and white seats


COOL COME SAY WATS UP I WILL BE IN THE PURPLE 64


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

AWARDS FOR THE CRUISE WILL BE BEST OF SHOW CAR, BEST OF SHOW TRUCK, AND A ROLLIN DEEP AWARD FOR THE CLUB WITH THE MOST CARS IN THE CRUISE


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WATS UP RUDY U COMING OUT OR U STILL WORKING


gotta work Homie :nicoderm:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice bro


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

-old skool- said:


> gotta work Homie :nicoderm:


CALL IN LOL


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOT SOME FOR THE PICNIC ALSO


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 1 guests)
> 
> *ENOUGH SAID*
> *blanco*
> ...


hell yea vato!!!! I like tha way that sounds IMPALA OWNERS....


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> LETS GET READY TO ROLL THIS SATURDAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bump!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ROLANDO64SS said:


> hell yea vato!!!! I like tha way that sounds IMPALA OWNERS....


PUROS 64'S TOO


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

-old skool- said:


> bump!!!!


DOUBLE BUMP


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> DOUBLE BUMP


WATS GOOD TAVO CONGRATS ON THE WIN TONIGHT, STAY TUNED FOR MORE


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> *What kind of car is he throwing?*





ROLANDO64SS said:


> BRo....I really dont think i can catch a car... i might get hurt, i already got a bad back





-old skool- said:


> Dam! Benny strong as hell!!


Yall got jokes. I mean carshow


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> DOUBLE BUMP


:banghead:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WATS GOOD TAVO CONGRATS ON THE WIN TONIGHT, STAY TUNED FOR MORE


:twak:


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> PUROS 64'S TOO


Bump for the 64's......bump for the funk....bump for throwing cars...bump for this topic!!!!! awready homies!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> CRUISE WILL START AT THE FIESTA PARKING LOT AT THE LA GRANDE PLAZA ON THE CORNER OF I-35 AND SEMINARY AND WILL END AT THE SONIC ON MAIN AND 28TH.


BE THERE OR BE SQUARE NICCAS


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Got my 64 its a 4 door but hey its low and slow


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Dam might have to pull out the bed dancer for the cruise


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Dam might have to pull out the bed dancer for the cruisue


 U going to dance in the bed of your truck bro


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Should I bring the 63 wagon. Or the cutty. Or try my luck with the 63 2dr


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Dam might have to pull out the bed dancer for the cruise


:shocked:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Should I bring the 63 wagon. Or the cutty. Or try my luck with the 63 2dr


 Bring all three


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

TGIF!! Should be a good weekend here in the FUNK!! :nicoderm:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Fuk it im pulling the mini truck out and cruise it like the old days with the bed all the way up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lets Have A Good Weekend Fellas....:rimshot:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Fuk it im pulling the mini truck out and cruise it like the old days with the bed all the way up



GOTTA SEE THIS !!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> TGIF!! Should be a good weekend here in the FUNK!! :nicoderm:


YES SIR



Loco 61 said:


> Lets Have A Good Weekend Fellas....:rimshot:


LETS DO THIS!!!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> YES SIR IM READY TO ROLL, U READY HOMIE?


Hell yeah im ready!!!!!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Fuk it im pulling the mini truck out and cruise it like the old days with the bed all the way up


I used to have one back in the days with kmc's...:shh:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> I used to have one back in the days with kmc's...:shh:


PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

64ordones said:


> Got my 64 its a 4 door but hey its low and slow


aint nothing wrong with that big homie!!!!!! here is mine


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)




----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Damn i went picture crazy!!!!:rofl:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

NEW PAGE! :nicoderm:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice I dont have hydros on the black one I have an orange 4 door with hydros but it is along way from the street


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

64ordones said:


> Nice I dont have hydros on the black one I have an orange 4 door with hydros but it is along way from the street


orale its all good bro itll get there.
by the time you know it youll be having a hard time on which one to roll, either the black one or the orange one :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

tryn to pay fer my paint job!! come and get it im n east side fw! GOT 64 IMPALA PARTS HYDRO PARTS AND RANDOM CHIT!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts/311233-64-impala-parts-hydro-parts.html#post14410161


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Think I wanna bag the black one orange 64 has a small leak and batterys go dead fast dont know y but think ima sell or trade the 2 pumps


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Orange one is going back to stock


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

64ordones said:


> Think I wanna bag the black one orange 64 has a small leak and batterys go dead fast dont know y but think ima sell or trade the 2 pumps


orale no pos esta bien bro. at what amperage do you charge the batteries?? how old are they???


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Its the ground connection they are not ground right im just going to get rid ofthem. Didnt I see your impala at Taking it to the streets car show on riverside


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Think ima sell them for 400.00 both showtime pumps with slowdowns and all four lifts basicly whole set up they just have to come take them out the car includes batteri rack if they want.them . Sell or trade for a good system like 2 12s and amp


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

64ordones said:


> Its the ground connection they are not ground right im just going to get rid ofthem. Didnt I see your impala at Taking it to the streets car show on riverside


oh ok. yeah i had my car out there, but i wasnt there, i just dropped it off and came to work.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

would help if you answered your phone! lol



dunk420 said:


> tryn to pay fer my paint job!! come and get it im n east side fw! GOT 64 IMPALA PARTS HYDRO PARTS AND RANDOM CHIT!!
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts/311233-64-impala-parts-hydro-parts.html#post14410161


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> PICS OR IT NEVER HAPPENED


 They didnt have camera's in the mid 80's


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> would help if you answered your phone! lol


call n e time!!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Macias said:


> oh ok. yeah i had my car out there, but i wasnt there, i just dropped it off and came to work.


 I was the one talking to u about my hydros when u came to get your ride


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> They didnt have camera's in the mid 80's


YEA RIGHT U PROBABLY TOOK PICS JUST NEVER DEVELOPED THE FILM :rofl:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala* 
*rollin64* 
*64ordones*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

What's up Fort Worth! Rainy ass Saturday!! Does anyone know if the cruise is cancelled for today?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

87'luxury said:


> What's up Fort Worth! Rainy ass Saturday!! Does anyone know if the cruise is cancelled for today?


The cruise is still on, the sun is due to come out around 2pm no more showers according to the forecast.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SO OUT OF ALL DAYS IT RAINS TODAY, DONT SWEAT IT HOMIES ITS DONE NOW AND SHOULD BE SUNNY THIS AFTERNOON AND A COOLER NITE NOW SO THATS A GOOD THING. THE CRUISE IS STILL IN FULL EFFECT SO BE THERE TONIGHT AT 7 PM CAUSE WE ARE HEADING OUT AT 8PM SHARP


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

We wont be able to make it today but we will be there tomorrow. brite in early


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> We wont be able to make it today but we will be there tomorrow. brite in early


SEE U THERE LOKO


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

hopefully it dries up by this evening


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> SO OUT OF ALL DAYS IT RAINS TODAY, DONT SWEAT IT HOMIES ITS DONE NOW AND SHOULD BE SUNNY THIS AFTERNOON AND A COOLER NITE NOW SO THATS A GOOD THING. THE CRUISE IS STILL IN FULL EFFECT SO BE THERE TONIGHT AT 7 PM CAUSE WE ARE HEADING OUT AT 8PM SHARP


 FO SHO MAYNE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

Fuckin SWEET!!! Ready for it!! I missed the last one due to some supremes that jus wouldn't let roll!!


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

Rain or not I'm rolling! This is why they make cleaning products to clean the ride!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm gonna try to stop by before everyone rolls out! Ill be in my truck. Just wanna show some support! Cause if we don't support each other who will! :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> I'm gonna try to stop by before everyone rolls out! Ill be in my truck. Just wanna show some support! Cause if we don't support each other who will! :nicoderm:


THATS RIGHT HOMIE!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GANGSTAFIED88LS said:


> Rain or not I'm rolling! This is why they make cleaning products to clean the ride!


BRING SOME RAIN X HOMIE CAUSE I DONT HAVE WIPERS LOL


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> BRING SOME RAIN X HOMIE CAUSE I DONT HAVE WIPERS LOL


 Lol u aint alone Im wiper less to


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Will be there. Got insurance but havent reciever it yet in mail ran me 195.00 for a year full coverage but still rollin tonight with out it and paper tags


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

64ordones said:


> I was the one talking to u about my hydros when u came to get your ride


OH YEAH i remember i remember the same thing about the batteries too right???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

64ordones said:


> Will be there. Got insurance but havent reciever it yet in mail ran me 195.00 for a year full coverage but still rollin tonight with out it and paper tags


 thats high homie look into classic car insurance like Hagerty Insurance. full coverage for a $12,000 policy is only like $100 a year.


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats who I went threw SkimThat was with dep. Dont matter took me forever to find one most wanted 400.00 with wifes car and those were 6 month policies


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Macias said:


> OH YEAH i remember i remember the same thing about the batteries too right???


 Yes sir


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Had a good time with the cruise. Ran like 6 red lights lol loved it. Got to get some stuff adjusted on the impala but it was a great first cruise for her. And tje tater tots were off the chain


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

TTT


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Any pics?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who came out to the cruise, see yall at the picnic.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

had a good time last night. always good to hit up nice cruise thru the funk!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Good Times Picnic today. whos ready?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


>



ballin


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Fuk it im pulling the mini truck out and cruise it like the old days with the bed all the way up


NICCCCCCCCCCCe!!!!!
I used to have a bed tilt on his one in the 90's


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^
still got them daytons (with the big white walls) hahaha


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Had fun at the picnic. Didn't brake the car so all is good LOL. Someone has to have pics of me chippin the cutty?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I almost went postal on the way home. Driving down universty I spot the snow cone van in front of the zoo. Thought his wife was having a baby? I hope his wife wasn't at the zoo


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I almost went postal on the way home. Driving down universty I spot the snow cone van in front of the zoo. Thought his wife was having a baby? I hope his wife wasn't at the zoo


THATS FUCKED UP!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Seen em settin up at the park, an wished that i wasnt on my way to work, an wished my shit was ready to roll LOL Just drivin by saw a green monte on some all golds that said "HEY LOOK AT ME!!"


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Yes. I understand money. But say that don't make up shit


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yes. I understand money. But say that don't make up shit


who you callin out? lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yes. I understand money. But say that don't make up shit


I been saying it was all about money with that shit. (which is fine if you straight up about it. We know you got bills to pay) But dont be shady and make shit up and front like you want to be part of the ulc. GRRR Thats my rant. oh well we had the palletoros. even though they went up a quarter. HAHA


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

My rant does not take away from the fact that they got bomb snow cones


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I still want a snow cone!!!! Even though it was a treat to watch you eat a hotdog juan


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I still want a snow cone!!!! Even though it was a treat to watch you eat a hotdog juan


I didnt even eat a hotdog :angry:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Had fun at the picnic. Didn't brake the car so all is good LOL. Someone has to have pics of me chippin the cutty?


Here you go


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 3 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala* 
*sixty7imp*+ 
*64ordones*


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 348919
> 
> View attachment 348920



preaty fly for a white guy


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice outlaw you live by my bro inlaw he live next street over he got a cadi with switches I see you ride outside with the wagon ..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BIG UPS TO ALL THE RIDERS THAT MADE IT OUT LAST NITE TO THE CRUISE AND TODAY TO THE PICNIC, WE APPRICATE THE SUPPORT AND HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GOODTIMES


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

topd0gg said:


> Here you go
> View attachment 348919
> View attachment 348920


thanks for the pics


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

8t4mc said:


> preaty fly for a white guy


why yes I am!!!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Think ima pull the hydros out the parts car and put in the 64 anyone know a good place to get installed or anyone know how and how much u charge . At saturdays cruise my ride was scrapping to much and it will ride better over bumps


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Depends on what all you want I install air and hydros. Come by or call me I do it at the house now I shut shopdown


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

64ordones said:


> Think ima pull the hydros out the parts car and put in the 64 anyone know a good place to get installed or anyone know how and how much u charge . At saturdays cruise my ride was scrapping to much and it will ride better over bumps


A&E in irving tx. Get it done the rite way


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

Ian lookin for a 64 ss center concole


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice seeing the homies frm GT at the pic nic... next year my drop will be out there reppin Fort Worth CC


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

This heat needs to go farther south . Start bringing the cool air down mr winter. Riding in a black 64 is hell lol . Guess thats what keeping old school rides going for years to come will cost me till I got some cash for the compressor


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

64ordones said:


> This heat needs to go farther south . Start bringing the cool air down mr winter. Riding in a black 64 is hell lol . Guess thats what keeping old school rides going for years to come will cost me till I got some cash for the compressor


 Got a nice og one working fer 40 buks!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Nice seeing the homies frm GT at the pic nic... next year my drop will be out there reppin Fort Worth CC


 Yea rite nicca! U just Gona flip this one just like the last 50 low lows uve had! Now if it was a bubble maybe I wud belive u homie!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Yea rite nicca! U just Gona flip this one just like the last 50 low lows uve had! Now if it was a bubble maybe I wud belive u homie!!!


 Lol..... ur prob right. But I'm mc luvin this rag! But still on a hunt for my 61.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone got a short 350th they wana get rid of?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Them goodtimes rides look bad


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Them goodtimes rides look bad


WHY JUAN WATS WRONG WITH THEM???


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WHY JUAN WATS WRONG WITH THEM???


the purple impala had a dark haze on it. And the chrome has a smoke color to it


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

BLVD ACES 4 LIFE said:


>


is there a Under Construction class?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> the purple impala had a dark haze on it. And the chrome has a smoke color to it


Damn again lol , not many will get that one but that was good


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WHY JUAN WATS WRONG WITH THEM???


Bad is a slang term for good....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> is there a Under Construction class?


for the deuce? HAHA


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Bad is a slang term for good....


:biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (7 members and 0 guests)

ENOUGH SAID
--JUICE--
juangotti
-SUPER62-
outlawcrewcab
blanco
the deuce
WAT IT DEW HUGO, MISSED U AT THE PICNIC HOMIE, U READY TO GO PICK UP THAT DUECE???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> Got a nice og one working fer 40 buks!!!


 Yeah dunk soon as I get the cash. Ima scoop it up but first getting my plates


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Got any ball joints for the driverside on the 64 dunk


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

I got the chrome fender well for trade or sell the go on a 64 asking 200.00


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

No pics from the show yesterday . Had to work mandatory


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Some pics I snapped!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Some more! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Thats all i got!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

64ordones said:


> I got the chrome fender well for trade or sell the go on a 64 asking 200.00


 Pm sent!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sweet Pics Dre..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

X66


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone get pics of that black 64 Non SS?


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Charging batts on orange 64 for 2 days lol few mor left then I can raise it off the ground to move out garage lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> X66


no!! x64:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

lol 64 insurance didnt cost me a dime. Wow getting 2 12s put in soon custome made box from my home boy he wanted to install it for free


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> no!! x64:thumbsup:
> View attachment 350138


 Oh snap! Cnt wait homie!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> lol 64 insurance didnt cost me a dime. Wow getting 2 12s put in soon custome made box from my home boy he wanted to install it for free


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Oh snap! Cnt wait homie!


 Call it vert city wen da 64 an da 66 verts roll out togatha!!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Verts everywhere 67 & 68 top down can't wait


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:shocked:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

4 door impala's and other 4 doors unite lol


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Guess Ill roll the wagon


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Cool TTT


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL Calling out all Garage Kept Un-restored 2 Door Impalas


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> LOL Calling out all Garage Kept Un-restored 2 Door Impalas


 X2! lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> LOL Calling out all Garage Kept Un-restored 2 Door Impalas


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:tears: :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


 Got a taillight set! Just the lenses but u can have all 6 for 20 buks!!Also might have a a rear bumper filler that's bent but u can just have it!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> :tears: :nicoderm:


lol where is it at??


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

fortworthmex said:


> lol where is it at??


Sold it for Box Scion!! :banghead: 









































































At a shop in pieces!  :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lookin good, wish i could drive mine, but the trannys stuck in "push" 




817.TX. said:


> :tears: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I would love to drive mine but I dont have a trans or motor in it. BWAHAHAHA


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Buying a 64 impala 4 dr right now just put wheels on it to load on trailer trunk bent but rest of body in good shape very min rust. All trim on car. What you need? Parting out!!! Post pics when I get home with it


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

need a good auto transmission, with linkage and auto drive shaft. gonna need other little shit, but thats all thats keepin me from takin it round the block. 




outlawcrewcab said:


> Buying a 64 impala 4 dr right now just put wheels on it to load on trailer trunk bent but rest of body in good shape very min rust. All trim on car. What you need? Parting out!!! Post pics when I get home with it


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what you waitin on, JK I got really lucky with mine, car ain't been registered since 85'. Did minor shit to the motor, an that ol bitch runs! 




juangotti said:


> I would love to drive mine but I dont have a trans or motor in it. BWAHAHAHA


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I rolled the Shit out mine PRIMERED yeah I said it PRIMERED!! Catch me on Main St. in the northside!! Damn i miss my lowlow!! One day i'll tell ya! One day!! :nicoderm:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I need some parts man. Passenger fender windshield. Maybe even them door skins off the 4 doors.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Bump


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Askin 1500 look in my profile more pics


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

[needsQUOTE=64ordones;14435059]














Askin 1500 look in my profile more pics[/QUOTE] has 2 flats and has hydros batteries almost dead they suck ans it starts


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

juangotti said:


> I would love to drive mine but I dont have a trans or motor in it. BWAHAHAHA


Juan we found a 64 four door and a 59 impala wagon for sale. I think the old man wants 1400 for both let me know. We found them in Azle tx. Ill get the address for you.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

just parts. I got want to part out another 4 door


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

juangotti said:


> I need some parts man. Passenger fender windshield. Maybe even them door skins off the 4 doors.


Juan I could be wrong but I think the windshield is different.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Hard top and sedan windsheild are diffrent


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

my unfinished shit


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

lookin good home.... thats the color i was gona go wit.... do it up!!!!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice color bro smoke grey


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Skim said:


>


 NICE PIC


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ROLANDO64SS said:


> lookin good home.... thats the color i was gona go wit.... do it up!!!!


Dre is going with the same color


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Dre is going with the same color


Are you serious?? looks like im going back to the look at different colors:banghead:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

damn too bad mines got paint on it already, i refuse to repaint it another color!! lol


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

dont worry it will be out in 8 more years lmao


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

fortworthmex said:


> damn too bad mines got paint on it already, i refuse to repaint it another color!! lol





fortworthmex said:


> dont worry it will be out in 8 more years lmao


Is all good homie!!!....I just wanna see mo 64's an low-low's rollin around....but i really did just decide on a dark metallic charcol color, cuz thats the color of my old man,s
70 chevelle SS... :thumbsup:..... but i do kno yours is gona look nice!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

haha I told that fool to paint it asap


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

fortworthmex said:


> my unfinished shit


:drama:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

My orange impala has 2 flats just like that lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

fortworthmex said:


> my unfinished shit


LOOKIN GOOD FINISH THAT SHIT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

JUST GOT HOME FROM THE ULA MEETING, GOOD SHIT OUT THERE. LOOKS LIKE THE TORRES SHOW IS GONNA BE OFF THE CHAIN


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

The homie Turtles 66 Impala slowly but surely getting ready to hit the streets of the DFW, reppin that Fort Worth cc.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Happy birthday to Turtle.....Turns the big 40 today...congrats homie!!...:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ke show Foritos ........


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

-SUPER62- said:


> Happy birthday to Turtle.....Turns the big 40 today...congrats homie!!...:thumbsup:


BWAHAHAHA 40


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

*TGIF FORT WORTH TEXAS!!



*


fortworthmex said:


> my unfinished shit


Looks good Maine! PM me the paint code so I know which one to stay away from!! :happysad: :rofl: There are a bunch of shades!! 


 Damn lots of people gonna be busting out soon!! 


KEEP YOUR HEAD HIGH, AND YOUR RIDE LOW!! :nicoderm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TGIF, one more week for the Dallas Show, should be a bad ass event.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> Happy birthday to Turtle.....Turns the big 40 today...congrats homie!!...:thumbsup:


 lol old ass *****


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Turtle


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> lol old ass *****


 X64!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

-SUPER62- said:


> The homie Turtles 66 Impala slowly but surely getting ready to hit the streets of the DFW, reppin that Fort Worth cc.


 Looking nice! Just got mine sprayed yesterday!!! Happy b day nicca!! Swing by the crib fer a lil taste of tha good good Cali luv!!!!Cnotice no paint on the roof!!!!!Comes home tomara!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Skim said:


> lol old ass *****


:roflmao:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Looking nice! Just got mine sprayed yesterday!!! Happy b day nicca!! Swing by the crib fer a lil taste of tha good good Cali luv!!!!Cnotice no paint on the roof!!!!!Comes home tomara!!!


:shocked::shocked:......:420:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> *TGIF FORT WORTH TEXAS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


there is a bunch of shades bro, i got mine off a 2011 ford edge, but mine dont got that many glitter.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> LOOKIN GOOD FINISH THAT SHIT


some day brother some day!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> :drama:


are those popcorn good lmao


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

T
g
I
mutha fkn
f


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Caint make the meeting tonight having back pain all doped up on pain killas going to have spine fusion in a few weeks that sucks


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> The homie Turtles 66 Impala slowly but surely getting ready to hit the streets of the DFW, reppin that Fort Worth cc.


Thanks. Homies for the Birthday wishes... I lost all my @so hit me up 817-793-2114 loco blanco Pete Chris all my niccas hit me up.will be at dinos bar tonight at 1030 for some drinks. ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Looking nice! Just got mine sprayed yesterday!!! Happy b day nicca!! Swing by the crib fer a lil taste of tha good good Cali luv!!!!Cnotice no paint on the roof!!!!!Comes home tomara!!!


Looking good Chris.... I blame skim. For us going top less.... lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Looking good Chris.... I blame skim. For us going top less.... lol


lol, both yall putting in that work. btw Happy Birthday homie :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Looking nice! Just got mine sprayed yesterday!!! Happy b day nicca!! Swing by the crib fer a lil taste of tha good good Cali luv!!!!Cnotice no paint on the roof!!!!!Comes home tomara!!!


thats whats up chris :thumbsup:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Man do I miss LOW JOE.S I live right down the street from them 3 blocks away now the place is empty best lowrider place in texas back in the day


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

64ordones said:


> Man do I miss LOW JOE.S I live right down the street from them 3 blocks away now the place is empty best lowrider place in texas back in the day


YUP


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that sucks! good luck with that



64ordones said:


> Caint make the meeting tonight having back pain all doped up on pain killas going to have spine fusion in a few weeks that sucks


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

64ordones said:


> Man do I miss LOW JOE.S I live right down the street from them 3 blocks away now the place is empty best lowrider place in texas back in the day


I was talking with a guy at work regarding low joes and he said one of his friends was contimplating re opening it back up..I beleive he said the guy's name was chucky.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 2 guests)

*ENOUGH SAID*
*ICED BOXX*
*juangotti*
WATS UP HOMIE POST UP UR FLYER AGAIN FOR THE 27TH


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Man fukn had a flat on my trailor coming home!
No my ass sitting on the side of 30 an belt line while my homie Daniel going to get a tire!!! Did I mention it's hot!!!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> I was talking with a guy at work regarding low joes and he said one of his friends was contimplating re opening it back up..I beleive he said the guy's name was chucky.


 Same spot if do sweet


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

my new project loookin to hit the streets soon..........:rimshot:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 351441
> my new project loookin to hit the streets soon..........:rimshot:


 bring it back to life bro. Love bombs


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

64ordones said:


> bring it back to life bro. Love bombs


will be doing. was trying to get it running today but no luck. will be back on it again to see if i can get going...


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Thats the fun part geting something that old running. The first time it starts its like the first time you seen a nude chick woody all over agian


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

64ordones said:


> Thats the fun part geting something that old running. The first time it starts its like the first time you seen a nude chick woody all over agian


i got it to crank over but didn't get fire. so i got to get the dis. worked on sand new wires....


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup green ice


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FORITOS


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Sup homies keep your fingers crossed im trying to work a deal on a 60 wagon for my wagon:dunno:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

They are crossed


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

-SUPER62- said:


> The homie Turtles 66 Impala slowly but surely getting ready to hit the streets of the DFW, reppin that Fort Worth cc.


Nice






-SUPER62- said:


> Happy birthday to Turtle.....Turns the big 40 today...congrats homie!!...:thumbsup:


40


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Looking nice! Just got mine sprayed yesterday!!! Happy b day nicca!! Swing by the crib fer a lil taste of tha good good Cali luv!!!!Cnotice no paint on the roof!!!!!Comes home tomara!!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> Caint make the meeting tonight having back pain all doped up on pain killas going to have spine fusion in a few weeks that sucks


Damn... Take It Eazy, That Chit Aint No Joke...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 351441
> my new project loookin to hit the streets soon..........:rimshot:


Any More Pics???
:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

64ordones said:


> They are crossed


After texting back and forth for a while, dude texts back "you know i aint got a title just bill of sale right"


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 5 guests)

*chrisdizzle* 
*Loco 61*+ 
What up alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 5 guests)
> 
> *chrisdizzle*
> *Loco 61*+
> What up alex


Just Got Back From Galveston And H-Town... Needed To Get Away For A Bit...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Any More Pics???
> :thumbsup:


i"l have them up in a few......


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Just Got Back From Galveston And H-Town... Needed To Get Away For A Bit...


Tru dat, Im taking the wife to vegas in a week cant wait need a break too


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 351808


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> After texting back and forth for a while, dude texts back "you know i aint got a title just bill of sale right"


 Only cost round 4 to 6 hundred to get a title from bill of sale! Make him pay the difference??? Juan just did this with his 64!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

runninlow said:


> :thumbsup:uffin:


THANX HOMIE. JUST PICKED IT UP A FEW DAYS AGO....


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Only cost round 4 to 6 hundred to get a title from bill of sale! Make him pay the difference??? Juan just did this with his 64!!!


But how much of a pain in the ass is it, and how long does it take?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> But how much of a pain in the ass is it, and how long does it take?


 Ask Juan for sure!! But if wat I heard is rite u pay this dude 4 to 6 to do the foot work! Takes round 90 days I think!!!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> Damn... Take It Eazy, That Chit Aint No Joke...


 Slow and low. I havent cut my own grass in a year thats how long ive been in pain got 3 herniated disk and a pinched nerve bro . I was a keg driver for miller and got hurt on the job they fired me and said it happen at home lol thats y I drink bud.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> But how much of a pain in the ass is it, and how long does it take?


its a pain if you fuck up like I did :happysad: Ill tell you the next time I see you


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

glad i titles for both mine . I dont buy a car without a clean title leaned that when I was 17 when I got a 1960 belair


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> Tru dat, Im taking the wife to vegas in a week cant wait need a break too


Balla...

:thumbsup:
QUOTE=Coca Pearl;14445848]
View attachment 351808
[/QUOTE]

Nice Start.. Looks Sweet Just Like That...


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Much cheaper to do your self on title. But takes time. 2 months or so to get title. Or you can do bonded title in a week or so but cost much more!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> Slow and low. I havent cut my own grass in a year thats how long ive been in pain got 3 herniated disk and a pinched nerve bro . I was a keg driver for miller and got hurt on the job they fired me and said it happen at home lol thats y I drink bud.


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE FUNK


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Balla...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> QUOTE=Coca Pearl;14445848]
> View attachment 351808


Nice Start.. Looks Sweet Just Like That...[/QUOTE]

THANX HOMIE. I'M GOING TO ROLL IT LIKE IT IS UNTIL AFTER LONE STAR ROUND UP NEXT YEAR. THEN THE TEAR DOWN BEGINS. GOING GOING TO COLLECT PARTS AND GET IT RUNNING UNTIL THEN.....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


>


 Post pix of dat 64!!!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up homies who's ready for the show this weekend


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> But how much of a pain in the ass is it, and how long does it take?


i TOLD YOU MAN IT EXPENSIVE..I READ ALL ABOUT IT WHEN I THOUGHT I DIDNT HAVE THE TITLE FOR MY 64..YOULL HAVE TO GO THE BONDED ROUTE..BOND IS JUST INSURENCE FOR THE COMPANY THAT GETS YOUR TITLE JUST INCASE SOMTHING COMES UP..IE IT WAS STOLEN ,HAD A LEAN ETC..


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Sup Ft. Worth...


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

8t4mc said:


> i TOLD YOU MAN IT EXPENSIVE..I READ ALL ABOUT IT WHEN I THOUGHT I DIDNT HAVE THE TITLE FOR MY 64..YOULL HAVE TO GO THE BONDED ROUTE..BOND IS JUST INSURENCE FOR THE COMPANY THAT GETS YOUR TITLE JUST INCASE SOMTHING COMES UP..IE IT WAS STOLEN ,HAD A LEAN ETC..


there's 2 options bonded is the fastest but most expensive way to do it where you pay for a 10 year bond to cover cost of car if someone claims it. You can do a title hearing also much cheaper but take about 2 months it only cost about $100 if you got the time to wait it's pretty easy to do I have done a ton of them and am waiting now on one of my cars


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

-old skool- said:


> Sup Ft. Worth...


Sup Rudy, you ready for the show this Sunday, good thing it's indoors


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Should be a good weekend for LOWRIDERS here in the DFW!! Lots of people from all over!! :nicoderm:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:wave:Save from page 2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> there's 2 options bonded is the fastest but most expensive way to do it where you pay for a 10 year bond to cover cost of car if someone claims it. You can do a title hearing also much cheaper but take about 2 months it only cost about $100 if you got the time to wait it's pretty easy to do I have done a ton of them and am waiting now on one of my cars


Carlos Got His Real Title Back After Three Years Under His Name When He Did A Bonded Title.. Not Sure What He Paid Tho.. Pm Me More Info On That Title Hearing Route.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Carlos Got His Real Title Back After Three Years Under His Name When He Did A Bonded Title.. Not Sure What He Paid Tho.. Pm Me More Info On That Title Hearing Route.




X 2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


>



:thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Carlos Got His Real Title Back After Three Years Under His Name When He Did A Bonded Title.. Not Sure What He Paid Tho.. Pm Me More Info On That Title Hearing Route.


I had paid $300 for the paper work and the bond, plus the TTL fees. Skim used an out of state title company, but I also know this dude that said the can get them. Not sure what he charges but I can ask.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thats why i always stayed away from cars with no title, theres always some bs you gotta deal with




sixty7imp said:


> I had paid $300 for the paper work and the bond, plus the TTL fees. Skim used an out of state title company, but I also know this dude that said the can get them. Not sure what he charges but I can ask.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

what a day


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> what a day


yes it is


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol picked my oldest girl up at riverside middle in the 64 impala and she was shy to get in she said daddy now all the boys are going to be bugging me and ima have to knock there asses out. (she was a boxer at golden gloves) and I said dont hurt them they just wanna ride she said aint no guys getting in my impala lol ive done passed slow and low on to my baby... Mission accomplished


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I need 4 stock Chevy 14 inch rims to use on my 49 vert, perferably older Impala rims. Does anyone have any hit me up and let me know what you want for them.. Thx Homie John 817-368-1648


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I used a bonded title company and I just got my title, same as stated above, took me 3 yrs. The title company is in Dallas.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> Lol picked my oldest girl up at riverside middle in the 64 impala and she was shy to get in she said daddy now all the boys are going to be bugging me and ima have to knock there asses out. (she was a boxer at golden gloves) and I said dont hurt them they just wanna ride she said aint no guys getting in my impala lol ive done passed slow and low on to my baby... Mission accomplished


My Oldest Goes There To.... I Need To Do The Same...:biggrin:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

What grade loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> I need 4 stock Chevy 14 inch rims to use on my *49 vert*, perferably older Impala rims. Does anyone have any hit me up and let me know what you want for them.. Thx Homie John 817-368-1648


Balla! :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> What grade loco


8th


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

This it the one I'm selling got more videos on my you tube account check them out
http://m.facebook.com/l.php?u=http:...=1314143723&_ft_mf_objid=141009832656808&cb=5


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Mine 7 th


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> Mine 7 th


Kool...Im Sure Theyll Meet At One Our Lowrider Events If They Dont Already Know Eachother...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Loco 61**blanco*+
*64ordones*
*87'luxury*
*rollin64*
:wave:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> Kool...Im Sure Theyll Meet At One Our Lowrider Events If They Dont Already Know Eachother...


 Yea what's your kids name I will ask her


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

whats up:run:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Kool...Im Sure Theyll Meet At One Our Lowrider Events If They Dont Already Know Eachother...


or then both of you all roll up there together to pick up ur girls.... i used to roll up to my son's skool and hit a 3 turning into the parking lot. my son use to enjoy them days........


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol shit to much traffic infront of school I was standing next to the impala waitting for some dumb ass high school kid to hit it snatch his ass out. Lol ima get her in it tomorrow I post up by the portables


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> Lol shit to much traffic infront of school I was standing next to the impala waitting for some dumb ass high school kid to hit it snatch his ass out. Lol ima get her in it tomorrow I post up by the portables


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> My Oldest Goes There To.... I Need To Do The Same...:biggrin:


 Do it!!! I Drove my 14 year old nabor round tha hood yeasterday cuz he allways lending a hand!! He said he would never forget that day!! We hit three cents my skirts arnt back on yet!! Was fun!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Do it!!! I Drove my 14 year old nabor round tha hood yeasterday cuz he allways lending a hand!! He said he would never forget that day!! We hit three cents my skirts arnt back on yet!! Was fun!!!


You can only imagine what went thru the youngsters head while strolling in your ride. :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


>


 Member tha stroll thru tha hood in tha vert we took with matt??Y'all came to help move that heavy ass frame around! That was b 4 tear down tho!!!Now she on another level!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Always do it for the kids. It's amazing how many people stop in front of my house asking if kids can see cars


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Building lowrider Bikes!! Gotta keep the next generation motivated!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

pretty sure i got a set that came off mine. duno if they all match though, one might be a lil different. i can send some pics to your phone if you want. they aint got not tires, just some flat ass tires from the sixties lol



Homie Styln said:


> I need 4 stock Chevy 14 inch rims to use on my 49 vert, perferably older Impala rims. Does anyone have any hit me up and let me know what you want for them.. Thx Homie John 817-368-1648


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

We Are The Ones That Show The Youngsters About Lowriding.. If We Dont Who Will?... I Remember Back When I Was A Young Buck 7 8 Years Old Watching The LowLows Cruising Down The Streets Of Foros... 1986 87


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*A Blast From The Past...


*








:biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

My First Ride I Bought It For 150 Bucks And Drove It Home On 35 From Southside To Riverside.... Got It Home And Primered It...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Member tha stroll thru tha hood in tha vert we took with matt??Y'all came to help move that heavy ass frame around! That was b 4 tear down tho!!!Now she on another level!!!


yes sir


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

The regal we picked up for my oldest niece. A fixer upper. She is in 10th grade and will be 16 on November. The goal is for her to fix it up by senior year.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I built this one from a rust bucket when I was 15. Did all the work and paint my self. Had iroc wheels chromed on it with 2 kicker 18" in the trunk. My dad use to drive me down main on Fridays in it. And remember hanging at liquor store on main and long


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

nice


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

I had a 1960 belair 4 door got busted in parker county with a sack and stayed a month in jail and when I got home grandparents sold it for 500 it had pearl white paint blue guts an craigers centerlines 50 series in back ues I cried


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Love Seeing The Rides We Had Back In The Dayz..... Thats Also A Sweet Start Juan...:thumbsup:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

I hate knock offs I always think the damn rims going to shoot off while I'm driving. One big nut holding it down I want old school truespokes


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> I hate knock offs I always think the damn rims going to shoot off while I'm driving. One big nut holding it down I want old school truespokes


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 2 guests)

*chrisdizzle* 
*64ordones* 
*blanco* 
*Loco 61*+ 
whats up homies


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Suuuuup


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

64ordones said:


> I hate knock offs I always think the damn rims going to shoot off while I'm driving. One big nut holding it down I want old school truespokes


here's what you need
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/pts/2546359690.html


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Put a space after need bro


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Chip foose on the car show. Speed channel


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Fixed


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

sup?


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Like those hubs sweet if they were polished


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup ready for this weekend


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

It's going to be hot Saturday


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

IMAG0168-2.jpg (52.2 KB) sneak peak


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817PETE said:


> IMAG0168-2.jpg (52.2 KB) sneak peak


:run:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

817PETE said:


> IMAG0168-2.jpg (52.2 KB) sneak peak


 Oh snaps!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

IMAG0133-1


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Love the big flake


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

IMAG0125


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks . I'm trying to post better pic on my cell


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Love the big flake


I painted last month I think. The green Lincoln IMAG0130


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looking Good Big Pete


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

817PETE said:


> I painted last month I think. The green Lincoln IMAG0130


at

that lincoln looks familar


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

817PETE said:


> IMAG0125


bad ass cadi


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

817PETE said:


> I painted last month I think. The green Lincoln IMAG0130


 Looks better in person....them flakes are huge


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Who knows how to paint out there in lowrider world give me a price 64 4 door impala black with a flake and a white top with a flake or pearl


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Orange four door 64 impala is now in outlaw hands glad to see it stay out the junk yard. I don't care if it parts out no cars will be sitting on the roof and it wont rott away. I hope it gets a make over and is crusing the streets next year hitting switches.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

I paint but I have some cars ahead . I have to look at it to give price


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

817PETE said:


> I paint but I have some cars ahead . I have to look at it to give price


 Cool bro u got a shop or home paint.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

This is how a real low riders driveway should look


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

outlawcrewcab said:


> This is how a real low riders driveway should look


 Got your own car club bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> This is how a real low riders driveway should look



Nice Line up....:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Some more! :nicoderm:


Finally got a picture of my ride on LIL!!! Thanks 817.Tx. I appreciate it homie...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FORITOS


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Wasss up E


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Whats up Joe, you ready for the Torres/lrm show this weekend


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I got a good start anyway


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF:run:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Weekend gonna be good!! Hope to see all the homies out in full force this weekend!! Its not about a trophy its about representing! 





Lil' Joe said:


> Finally got a picture of my ride on LIL!!! Thanks 817.Tx. I appreciate it homie...


All good homie!! Nice Vert! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TGIF. To bad the show isn't two weeks away! I would show the vert!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> TGIF. To bad the show isn't two weeks away! I would show the vert!!!


64 vert lookin sweet, hope the beers are cold too.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn Fort Worth Has Alot Of Nice Rides.... DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMN!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

they alright


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> they alright


:happysad:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> they alright


:buttkick: :twak:


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Weekend gonna be good!! Hope to see all the homies out in full force this weekend!! Its not about a trophy its about representing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate the complement homie!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> :happysad:





topd0gg said:


> :buttkick: :twak:


:biggrin:


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> TGIF. To bad the show isn't two weeks away! I would show the vert!!!


Car looking clean dunk420... Bet you feeling good...uffin:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

T.T.T.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

here's a few pics of the raghouse and the 65.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> here's a few pics of the raghouse and the 65.
> View attachment 354477
> 
> View attachment 354480



Sweet Rides


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

True sweet


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Black is hard to keep clean


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lookin Good Homie.... I Lost 10 lbs Today Cleaning Under The 61.. It Was Hott:burn:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

What's a good way or product to get the hase off the spokes and tiny rust spots


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> Lookin Good Homie.... I Lost 10 lbs Today Cleaning Under The 61.. It Was Hott:burn:


 Still got to wax it letting it cool hopfilly early in morning around 6 am will work


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

here's some more pics i snapped from the picnic


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

64ordones said:


> What's a good way or product to get the hase off the spokes and tiny rust spots


Try Blue magic for the chrome and Maguire's Wire Wheel Cleaner for the spokes, the grime and rust will wash right out after a few minutes of soaking


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> Still got to wax it letting it cool hopfilly early in morning around 6 am will work


No Time In The Morning I Have To Be There At 7:run:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks top dog


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

everybody ready for this weekend?


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Working on it sweating my ass off


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:fool2: Taking A Little Break


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

One Car Done, ONe To Go...:420:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

looking real good!!!


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Just got home from Victors house. We work on the lincoln for about 7 hours and still have more work to do on it tomorrrow(we been work on it during the week). Replace the front cylinders, top a-arms, bottom balljoints. It looks like we are not taking my impala maybe next time. Lets go and represent. :naughty::h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

fortworthmex said:


> looking real good!!!





tples65 said:


> Just got home from Victors house. We work on the lincoln for about 7 hours and still have more work to do on it tomorrrow(we been work on it during the week). Replace the front cylinders, top a-arms, bottom balljoints. It looks like we are not taking my impala maybe next time. Lets go and represent. :naughty::h5:


:run:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

ttt


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

this show is going to be a good one:thumbsup:


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

sup homies have a 14 inch kit for sale located in ft. worth.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

One day the big Lowrider shows will come to Ft Worth. I hope that day is soon!! :nicoderm:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> One day the big Lowrider shows will come to Ft Worth. I hope that day is soon!! :nicoderm:


 It's was a good weekend when the big lrm show came to the fort worth convention center. We stayed downtown across the street at the central hotel and partied with the guys from REDS hydraulics... Goodtimes


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

I can't wait for tomorrow. Lets see some bad ass cars!


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

back in 96/97 good old days


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

97' I still have my ticket stubb and the flyer! :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Here at the cure car show hot ass hell


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

There Alot Of Very Nice Cars At The LRM Show...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ice Cube Will Be At The Show Tomorrow...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


Got the camera ready for tomorrow, had to delete shit to make room.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> There Alot Of Very Nice Cars At The LRM Show...


x2 hey Alex i seen a clean ass 61 and regal


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Had a great time the bands were awsome my kinda music


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone in fort worth can help me pick up and a car I'm buying next week..have to have a truck and car trailer...I will pay them 250 bucks it will take a day to go pick it up...lmk.... If u can I appreciate I'm new to dfw...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Let's do this!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> x2 hey Alex i seen a clean ass 61 and regal


:h5: Thanks Chris...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

THE said:


> sup homies have a 14 inch kit for sale located in ft. worth.


 are u gonna be at the show, one of the compton majestics is here and looking for one.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

time to roll out, hope everyone enjoys the show


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Had fun at the show today, other then my kids actin like fools.


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


817.TX. said:


> 97' I still have my ticket stubb and the flyer! :nicoderm:


i do too that had a red 65 vert


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

chrisdizzle said:


> Had fun at the show today, other then my kids actin like fools.


 I leave my young ones at home just take the oldest girl she is 12 ! And lives for low lows like me she sat in heat all day sat at car show in bluemound


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

The show was good I took all 5 of mine with baby... Thy loved Craig aka ICE CUBE...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

OH AND GOOD TO SEE ALL THE FORT WORTH HOMIES OUT THERE...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

It Was A Good Show... Alot Of Kool Peeps And Alot Of Sweet Rides.... ONE BIG FAMILY>.>..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Fort Worth Put It Down Today At The Show... MAD PROPS HOMIES... Alot Of Cars And Peeps From Our City...:thumbsup:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> It Was A Good Show... Alot Of Kool Peeps And Alot Of Sweet Rides.... ONE BIG FAMILY>.>..


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

The show was bad ass. smaller then I thought it was going to be. could have fit alot more cars in there though


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Can anyone go help me pick up a car??They need to have a truck and trailer....paying 250 dollars and paying food and gas...


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

any one that can fiber glass a2 12 inch box to fit under the back dash in the trunk of a 64 impala color black


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

64ordones said:


> any one that can fiber glass a2 12 inch box to fit under the back dash in the trunk of a 64 impala color black


D Shop Autoworks


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/dpp/news/082911-Dallas-Auto-Show-Features-Low-Riders

The homeboy Johns "TRUE BLUE" :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes sir


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I need a set of 13" tires new or used who's got some? Got money or trade for 62 or 64 parts


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Any one have a car forsale with ac and no problems asfar as motor and title sis looking for a cheap reliable car 4 doot


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Runs? 4dr? With ac? Cheap? And reliable? Man you don't want much do ya. Lmao!! Just jackin with ya


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I need a set of 13" tires new or used who's got some? Got money or trade for 62 or 64 parts


 I have a set of firestone tires 155/80/13 for sale,pm for price


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Runs? 4dr? With ac? Cheap? And reliable? Man you don't want much do ya. Lmao!! Just jackin with ya


 Lol found one for 800 mini van for sister


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

rollin64 said:


>


 Love that ride I was a judge at taking it to the streets car show and I belive it got second placeMy son is a packer fan and wanted me to make my impala a packer car I said boy ima have to talk to your mom you don't have blue and silver blood were did I go wrong lol


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

On the news nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

rollin64 said:


>


Congrats John....:thumbsup:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> Congrats John....:thumbsup:


 Thanks alex


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Its was a great show. We were on our way when one of the axles on the trailer broke. We had to turn around. Decided just to go and walk around the show:dunno:. A lot of nice cars.


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Maybe next time.








:nicoderm:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Need a bigger trailer to hual all that weight


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FORITOS MUCH PROPS TO JOHN FOR MAKING THE NEWS AND ALSO ALL THE RIDERS THAT MADE IT OUT TO THE SHOW


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WAT IT DEW FORITOS MUCH PROPS TO JOHN FOR MAKING THE NEWS AND ALSO ALL THE RIDERS THAT MADE IT OUT TO THE SHOW


 Thanks Joe


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

No its big enough. weight???:naughty:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)

I am inviting all the Lowriders for FT. WORTH to our 3rd Annual Car Show in Garland, TX, Great to have seen all the FT. WORTH Lowriders at the Torres Empire show this past weekend !


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Ice cubes son performed with him


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the LRM show was a good one. The homies Twin and D Mack came out from Compton. D Macks lac now resides in Tx. after the show we hit the freeway. gas hop city up 35 then we had to grub




























the homie 20 Minutes 





































good to hit the streets and ride out after the show. best of both worlds.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

buahahahahahahahaha damit ramiro


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

tples65 said:


> No its big enough. weight???? 16 batteries, full wrap, 4 pumps, v8, dddaaamm that is a lot:fool2:. We have more than one trailer we just didnt want to push it you have to know when things aint going rite.:naughty:


yea I feel ya on that. Seems like latley it's all been up hill


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## cervantesbeto (Mar 1, 2011)

More pictures posted in vehicles for sale: 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/312758-1968-impala-sale.html

1968 IMPALA - FOR SALE 1968 Chevy Impala frame off resto, all white interior, candy blue with white top, chrome undercarriage, chrome engine bay, rebuilt 327, front and back hydros with chrome Reds pumps, 13x7 all chrome Roadstar wheels, all exterior chrome redone. Asking 18,500 serious buyers only and no trades.

Beto-(469)358-8640



​


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice beto nice


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

:drama:


project 79 said:


> buahahahahahahahaha damit ramiro


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

817PETE said:


> Sup


 there's a car in the garage that needs some attention


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

For sale 14s chinas with 175 75s. Skinnys 3 with 90% tread 1 new knock offs & adapters included $400 picked up!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

94 SS said:


> there's a car in the garage that needs some attention


 I know bro ill get on it this week the good thing is that its in my garage . Lol


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


 Man pics look good homie


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Post some pics Raymond


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817PETE said:


> Man pics look good homie


COMPLIMENTS OF 65RIVI


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Sweet pics Joe


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Sweet pics Joe


YEA THE HOMIE 65 RIVI TAKES SOME SWEET PICS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lookin damn good GT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTt good time puting it down n d ef dub!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> lookin damn good GT





dunk420 said:


> TTt good time puting it down n d ef dub!!!



THANKS HOMIES


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

PICK UP UR COPY OF STREETSEEN MAGAZINE NOW AVAILABLE TODAY


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

That's bad ass to have your car in a magazine Joe T


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817PETE said:


> That's bad ass to have your car in a magazine Joe T


THANKS PETE


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> PICK UP UR COPY OF STREETSEEN MAGAZINE NOW AVAILABLE TODAY


Sweet! We were at Brians last weekend getting Rickys car ready for the show, and he said they did a shoot of you car there. Congrats:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Sweet! We were at Brians last weekend getting Rickys car ready for the show, and he said they did a shoot of you car there. Congrats:thumbsup:


YES SIR WAS A LONG DAY OUT THERE THAT DAY


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Congrats Joe


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> Congrats Joe


 X64 keep up tha good Werk!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Congrats Joe





dunk420 said:


> X64 keep up tha good Werk!!


THANKS HOMIES


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> PICK UP UR COPY OF STREETSEEN MAGAZINE NOW AVAILABLE TODAY


Congrats Joe...:thumbsup:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> PICK UP UR COPY OF STREETSEEN MAGAZINE NOW AVAILABLE TODAY


 Congrats Joe T


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> PICK UP UR COPY OF STREETSEEN MAGAZINE NOW AVAILABLE TODAY


 CONGRATS HOMIE YOUR RIDE LOOKS BADASS !!! TTT !!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

artisticdream63 said:


> CONGRATS HOMIE YOUR RIDE LOOKS BADASS !!! TTT !!!


THANKS GTIMER


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> PICK UP UR COPY OF STREETSEEN MAGAZINE NOW AVAILABLE TODAY


congratz looks real clean


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TGIF mutha phukers


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TGIF


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

4 Day Weekend!! Get like me!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> 4 Day Weekend!! Get like me!!! :nicoderm:


I have you beat with a 6 day weekend. I should have also taken off thursday and made it 10 days off.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

runninlow said:


> I have you beat with a 6 day weekend. I should have also taken off thursday and made it 10 days off.



 :angry: :rant: :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Were I get a mag at enough. Caint go at the moment back locked up stuck on couch lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

64ordones said:


> Were I get a mag at enough. Caint go at the moment back locked up stuck on couch lol


STREETSEEN.COM


----------



## DOUGHBOY940 (Jan 31, 2009)

congrats joe T


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> 4 Day Weekend!! Get like me!!! :nicoderm:


I got a 3 day weekend, back to work on tuesday. Then off to Vegas for a 5 day weekend:biggrin:


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey homie!!! ENOUGH SAID!!!
CONGRATS ON THAT SHIT BRO..... YOU DONT GOTTA REPLY WITH A THANKS OR NOTHING, YOU PROBLY TIRED OF IT.:thumbsup:...JUST A MUTUAL RESPECT AMONG LOWRIDERS!!! MY HATS OFF TO YOU HOMIE!!! :wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MORNING FOROS


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> For sale 14s chinas with 175 75s. Skinnys 3 with 90% tread 1 new knock offs & adapters included $400 picked up!


 SOLD SOLD SOLD!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup homies


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Looking for bumpers front n back and brackets for my 49 Chevy.. Any out there, let me know..


----------



## @[email protected] (Mar 28, 2008)

64ordones said:


> Were I get a mag at enough. Caint go at the moment back locked up stuck on couch lol


"Wake UR DEAD ASS UP LOL"....UR Brother-N- Law


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

@[email protected] said:


> "Wake UR DEAD ASS UP LOL"....UR Brother-N- Law


 Caint meds got me wooosie lolU need to bring the 67 out to play its been locked up too long 13 years it needs to cruise agian


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

64ordones said:


> Caint meds got me wooosie lolU need to bring the 67 out to play its been locked up too long 13 years it needs to cruise agian


LETS SEE THAT 67, POST UP SOME PICS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

MY CAR BACK LIKE 6 YRS AGO


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> MY CAR BACK LIKE 6 YRS AGO


was this the one with the big screen in the trunk????:wow:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

tples65 said:


> was this the one with the big screen in the trunk????:wow:


YES SIR LOOKING FOR A OLD SCHOOL PIC


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

tples65 said:


> was this the one with the big screen in the trunk????:wow:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


 Like it ima steal it.Were the big screen go bro


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

64ordones said:


> Like it ima steal it.Were the big screen go bro


in my living room lol


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Perfect spot


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

64ordones said:


> Perfect spot


YUP, WORKS FOR ME


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I like the new version!! :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> MY CAR BACK LIKE 6 YRS AGO


damn I remember that.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

passing thru OKC and Tulsa on the way to Individuals picnic in Tulsa representing Tx


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Skim said:


> passing thru OKC and Tulsa on the way to Individuals picnic in Tulsa representing Tx



Tight video skim! :thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

sweet video :drama:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

What up homies? Anybody know of any cool shit to do in vegas, Im taking the wife this week and dont just wanna gamble the whole time?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Bunny ranch!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

chrisdizzle said:


> What up homies? Anybody know of any cool shit to do in vegas, Im taking the wife this week and dont just wanna gamble the whole time?


Go do the Hoover Dam tour...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

fortworthmex said:


>


 Were the head his head is gon


----------



## @[email protected] (Mar 28, 2008)

Check out my profile for a car pic...Been years man...If i ever get off My Dead Ass And down load photo bucket I would add some pics LOL

OOPS...lOOKS LIKE THE PIC I HAD IN MY PROFILE IS GONE...HMMMM..I guess iam going to have to re-add it later

:drama:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Bunny ranch!!!


Alredy said that she aint havin it



Homie Styln said:


> Go do the Hoover Dam tour...


Already planned on the dam, but dont know what else..thanks guys


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Getting hungry thinking about bbq tomorrow at rockwood park


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I decided im going to build frame xtra heavy duty so it can pull a trailer with my 2dr on it. Think it would look awsome at shows


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

64ordones said:


> Were the head his head is gon


headless thug!!!!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT for the funk, hope everyone is enjoying their long weekend


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Sup Joe, got the little bike going today, now i just need to find some grips and it's finished.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Sup Joe, got the little bike going today, now i just need to find some grips and it's finished.


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I GOT THESE 2 BHL TRIPLE CONVALUTED AIR BAGS FOR SALE IN THE DFW AREA, I BOUGHT THEM NEW AND HAD THEM ON MY CAR FOR ONLY TWO WEEKS. ONLY DROVE THE CAR TWICE WITH THEM ON. ASKING $200 FOR THE PAIR


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> pics or it didnt happen


So it's like that huh!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> So it's like that huh!
> 
> View attachment 358791
> 
> View attachment 358792


HELL YEA THATS WATS UP


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

My collection consist of 77 magazines, some dating back as far as 1998. Best reasonable offer takes them .


----------



## @[email protected] (Mar 28, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> My collection consist of 77 magazines, some dating back as far as 1998. Best reasonable offer takes them .


Try putting these mags up for sale in the "wheel and tire" section. Look up Tru Classics...seem like I seen guys selling lowrider mags there before...


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

U need to get a better pic of the 67 pete caint see that one good cut and paste image or send me a copy


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I GOT THESE 2 BHL TRIPLE CONVALUTED AIR BAGS FOR SALE IN THE DFW AREA, I BOUGHT THEM NEW AND HAD THEM ON MY CAR FOR ONLY TWO WEEKS. ONLY DROVE THE CAR TWICE WITH THEM ON. ASKING $200 FOR THE PAIR


 ima have to see what I can do bro


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

64ordones said:


> ima have to see what I can do bro


LMK


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

whats current offer for the mags?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

1low78carlo said:


> whats current offer for the mags?


$50


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres What Ive Been Working On For A While Now Just Got Some Time To Work On It...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Still Need Acouple More Days To Finish It..... Next Up Is My Baby Girls Wagon...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD ALEX


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> $50


ill raise it to 60.00

I could use them 25 pounders also.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> LOOKS GOOD ALEX


Thanks Joe..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> ill raise it to 60.00
> 
> I could use them 25 pounders also.


THANKS HOMIE AND MAKE ME A OFFER ON THOSE TOO EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Also Have Acouple Things For Sell

(4) Used Lights $10 










New Chrome Timing Chain Cover $5










Chrome Heater Box Hose Split ??? $5 










59-60 Impala HardTop Pass. Side Inner Roof Rail And Upper Seat Trim $50 










1959-1964 Impala Upper A-Arm Bars Chrome $25










New Chrome Dip Stick For Chevy Small Block 283, 327, 350 $5










New Chrome Heater Hose Flex Tubes $30










New 155/80/R13s Sigma Shadow Tires $35 Each Or $32 Each If you Buy A Set, I Have (9)


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Heres What Ive Been Working On For A While Now Just Got Some Time To Work On It...


Fukn came out nice alex!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Fukn came out nice alex!!!


Thanks Chris


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

hey alex I know chriss dizzle needs one tire..can you hold the odd one for him till i let him know..Damn thats a good price and I know I should get a set from you but Im saving the money for the rearend. how do they look mounted??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive got a front bench seat and complete back seat for a 64 if anyone needs seats..A rat chewed the ass out the drivers side seat but other then that they'll be good to recover..front has the chrome down the sides.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> I Also Have Acouple Things For Sell
> 
> (4) Used Lights $10
> 
> ...


ALL Tires And The Chrome Heater Hoses SOLD


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Heres What Ive Been Working On For A While Now Just Got Some Time To Work On It...


:thumbsup: Looks good!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Homie


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

My new tatt I got thrsday


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

New addition to the impalaTwo 12 inch kicker comp1400watt logic amp Logic bass boosterSony cd/usb head unitGetting a custom box made but got one 12 in now and trunk rattles got to fix that


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> ill raise it to 60.00I could use them 25 pounders also.


 Going Once !


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOING TWICE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> My new tatt I got thrsday


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

FOR SALE 1963 IMPALA 2 DOOR PROJECT HAVE EVERYTHING FOR THIS CAR JUST NEEDS TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER ALL TRIM IS THEIR AND IN GOOD CONDITION. ORIGINAL 283 MOTOR AND 2 SPEED POWERGLIDE TRANSMISSION. ALSO GOT SKIRTS FOR IT. HAS SMALL RUST IN FRONT FLOOR BOARDS AND FRONT RIGHT LOWER QUARTER PANEL OTHER THAN THAT CAR IS PRETTY SOLID. ASKING 4000 OR BEST REASONABLE OFFER CALL 682 465 9141 JUAN


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

i give u 2500 ***** and u bring it to east side again:squint:


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

What's up homie has any one got any chrome done at that spot right down the road from arts tire shop I think its call jb chrome?? If so how is it because I'm going to take my rear end and and some more stuff to them


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

THE said:


> i give u 2500 ***** and u bring it to east side again:squint:


ILL PASS 

BESIDES U GOTTA FINISH THAT CADDY


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Sigala said:


> View attachment 359428
> View attachment 359428
> View attachment 359429
> FOR SALE 1963 IMPALA 2 DOOR PROJECT HAVE EVERYTHING FOR THIS CAR JUST NEEDS TO BE PUT BACK TOGETHER ALL TRIM IS THEIR AND IN GOOD CONDITION. ORIGINAL 283 MOTOR AND 2 SPEED POWERGLIDE TRANSMISSION. ALSO GOT SKIRTS FOR IT. HAS SMALL RUST IN FRONT FLOOR BOARDS AND FRONT RIGHT LOWER QUARTER PANEL OTHER THAN THAT CAR IS PRETTY SOLID. ASKING 4000 OR BEST REASONABLE OFFER CALL 682 465 9141 JUAN


 No lo vendas!.....build it homie!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Big Bruce said:


> What's up homie has any one got any chrome done at that spot right down the road from arts tire shop I think its call jb chrome?? If so how is it because I'm going to take my rear end and and some more stuff to them


If It A Guy Named Jesse I Would Never Use THat Guy Again... I Lost Out On Money With That Guy:angry:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> If It A Guy Named Jesse I Would Never Use THat Guy Again... I Lost Out On Money With That Guy:angry:


 X2 don't do it


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> If It A Guy Named Jesse I Would Never Use THat Guy Again... I Lost Out On Money With That Guy:angry:


 Thanks homie so who's a good guy to go go around funky town area ? Do u got any #


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Big Bruce said:


> What's up homie has any one got any chrome done at that spot right down the road from arts tire shop I think its call jb chrome?? If so how is it because I'm going to take my rear end and and some more stuff to them


 If your looking to save some loot go to economay plating in Dallas! If it's best quality ur looking for go to Carlos!! Eco does good work cheap! Carlos does better work for a lil more!!!


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

dunk420 said:


> If your looking to save some loot go to economay plating in Dallas! If it's best quality ur looking for go to Carlos!! Eco does good work cheap! Carlos does better work for a lil more!!!


 thanks homie do u got any numbers?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

economy is good to go.They have done all my plating so far


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> economy is good to go.They have done all my plating so far


 Do u got a number?


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

*Carlos number is 214-498-2952 and he is in Garland Big Bruce. Damn good work!!!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Big Bruce said:


> Do u got a number?


Economy 972-285-5112


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

C-LO9492 said:


> *Carlos number is 214-498-2952 and he is in Garland Big Bruce. Damn good work!!!*


Hell that's what I'm looking for thanks ! Do u still got some batt for sale?


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

-old skool- said:


> Economy 972-285-5112


 Thanks bro


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

He said fort worth! Like always I recommend Als & Associates! They have done good work for me and they local!  :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> economy is good to go.They have done all my plating so far


 X64 if u want to plate alot of chit!! Eco is your spot less u a baller! If u Just need a few small pcs then go ahead and spend a lil more bread for lil beter work! That's my rule of thumb but I'm on a budget! Eco and Tony got most my chrome done up!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> X64 if u want to plate alot of chit!! Eco is your spot less u a baller! If u Just need a few small pcs then go ahead and spend a lil more bread for lil beter work! That's my rule of thumb but I'm on a budget! Eco and Tony got most my chrome done up!!!


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Carlos Polishing*

Just chrome plated these 1964 fender skirt scuff pads for majestix... (stainless steel)


www.carlospolishing.com

We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

Carlos (214) 498-2952​


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

I found me some 13 inch mclanes with gold nipples guess how much ..with great tiresmight put on wifes 2000 galant don't know yet


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

How much


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

A bill


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Post pics haven't seen since the early 90s


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Picking up tomorrow will post picks


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Post pics haven't seen since early 90s


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

COO they look good on 5.20s


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

I might slap them hoes on my wifes ride she has been looking for some shine


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice pic rep that city FORT WORTH
all day


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

C-LO9492 said:


> *Carlos number is 214-498-2952 and he is in Garland Big Bruce. Damn good work!!!*


 Can he take dings out of chrome trim


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 360026


great pic turtle


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 360026



Nice






TGIF:rimshot:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> NiceTGIF:rimshot:


X2 wasup brotha . Looking good the other day at the show . I was gonna go hollar at you and to keep from cutting thru the cars I went around and yet still got sidetracked . Have a great day bro


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

You guys hitting up the Decatur swap meet next weekend?


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

For Sale - 1968 Impala - 2 door hardtop - $2,500.00 - FIRM - NOT NEGOTIABLE

Contact: BIG MIKE (469) 274-4146

SEE MORE PIX ===> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/310615-1968-impala-2dr-htp.html#post14377776


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

sum pics from my cell


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice pix gt!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT, gonna be a  weekend


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> TTT, gonna be a  weekend


Starting mine off proper heading to The Rock


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTt funky town!!!!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Sin7 said:


> You guys hitting up the Decatur swap meet next weekend?


Me my bro and primo are Saturday. I like the new avator.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ME AND THE HOMIE SKIM ROLLIN THE STREETS OF DENTON


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Have a wonderful weekend riders from FT WORTH!!!!

TTT


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ME AND THE HOMIE SKIM ROLLIN THE STREETS OF DENTON


lookz like good times


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

joe it was good kickin it lastnight as usual. we had to show the hotrodders some low lows last night lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


>


Sweet picture


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

juangotti said:


>


I have to agree with topd0gg. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Texas Massacre said:


> Me my bro and primo are Saturday. I like the new avator.


 Cool! We'll see you up there. I'm the same as you, my bro and primo rolling with me.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> joe it was good kickin it lastnight as usual. we had to show the hotrodders some low lows last night lol


FOR SURE HOMIE BUT U LEFT ME ALL ALONE TODAY HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR THE LOLOS WITH ALL THE HOTRODERS, TOOK BEST OF SHOW PAINT BUT THATS IT. O WELL HAD A GOODTIME ROLLIN AND THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Congrats !


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> Congrats !


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

King Of Kings show was good. them guys were cool.


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Had a great time at King of Kings Chill and Grill thanks for the placa Sweet Dreams rolled deep today . We had to show King of Kings our support.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

64ordones said:


> Had a great time at King of Kings Chill and Grill thanks for the placa Sweet Dreams rolled deep today . We had to show King of Kings our support.


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sheet metal I have been stacking. Almost ready to send it to the Impala Shop :biggrin: Yeah I said The Impala Shop


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> FOR SURE HOMIE BUT U LEFT ME ALL ALONE TODAY HOLDIN IT DOWN FOR THE LOLOS WITH ALL THE HOTRODERS, TOOK BEST OF SHOW PAINT BUT THATS IT. O WELL HAD A GOODTIME ROLLIN AND THATS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT.


 damn good job homie. if i didnt have to work weekends i woulda been there beside u. congrats on the award!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> damn good job homie. if i didnt have to work weekends i woulda been there beside u. congrats on the award!


I know homie its all good, let me know when u wanna roll out to that spot again just to hang out. Maybe when the pizza place has its grand opening would be good.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I know homie its all good, let me know when u wanna roll out to that spot again just to hang out. Maybe when the pizza place has its grand opening would be good.


 hell yeah mellow mushroom pizza is the shit!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ya'll homie looking good out there in the funk..........:thumbsup:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Blvd Aces car show was good, but a long drive, got lost getting their.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

cool rollin around d town


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOOD TURNOUT AT THE ROYAL CLASSICS AND JOKERS SHOW ALSO


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice pics Joe t. We had a GOODTIME as always !


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

artisticdream63 said:


> Nice pics Joe t. We had a GOODTIME as always !


YES SIR THANKS FOR MAKING THE DRIVE OUT THERE


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice turnout had fun kicking with the homies.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ENGRAVED 64 IMPALA DOOR HANDLES UP FOR SALE, $300 OBO. (SURE THEY WILL FIT A FEW OTHER YRS TOO)


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Congrats Joe... Your Ride Is Looking Sweet... Alot Of Picnics And Shows This Weekend .. Your Ride Will Come Out Bad Ass Juan, Brian Knows His Chit...

Who Else Is Rolling To The Swap Meet Next Weekend?

Cowboys Gave That Game To New York... :yes:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Pinche Romo gave away the game with his two mistakes :angry:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Congrats Joe... Your Ride Is Looking Sweet... Alot Of Picnics And Shows This Weekend .. *Your Ride Will Come Out Bad Ass Juan, Brian Knows His Chit...
> 
> Who Else Is Rolling To The Swap Meet Next Weekend?*
> 
> Cowboys Gave That Game To New York... :yes:


Me and my brother Runninlow will be heading out. And Thanks bro. That impala is going to be a clean street


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> Pinche Romo gave away the game with his two mistakes :angry:


9/11 Was The Reason For Gaving The Game To New York... 




juangotti said:


> Me and my brother Runninlow will be heading out. And Thanks bro. That impala is going to be a clean street


I Hear You Juan..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:



juangotti said:


> Sheet metal I have been stacking. Almost ready to send it to the Impala Shop :biggrin: Yeah I said The Impala Shop


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

to replace the rotted out piece.
God Bless 4 Doors


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Any Homies can hook a Homie up!! I need a trailor to pick up my frame this weekend! Can pay! LMK ASAP!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

817.TX. said:


> Any Homies can hook a Homie up!! I need a trailor to pick up my frame this weekend! Can pay! LMK ASAP!!


 where's it at and where's it going?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> where's it at and where's it going?


D Shop in Keller! Back to my house in Saginaw! :angry:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FEW MORE THINGS TO GET RID OF

GOLD PLATED KOS (NEED REPLATING) $10









CAPACITOR $40









SONY AMP $40









64 IMPALA MIRROR (CRACKED) $5

















64 IMPALA (SALE PENDING)


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

you selling enough said?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> FEW MORE THINGS TO GET RID OF
> 
> GOLD PLATED KOS (NEED REPLATING) $10


Ill take them knock offs


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Ill take them knock offs


EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE, OK HIT ME UP WHEN U WANNA SCOOP THEM UP


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE, OK HIT ME UP WHEN U WANNA SCOOP THEM UP


If at all possible my brother dre works in denton. Im sure he can meet you


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

817.TX. said:


> D Shop in Keller! Back to my house in Saginaw! :angry:


 No prob. Just let me know when. I can go get it anytime during day also


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> EVERYTHINGS FOR SALE, OK HIT ME UP WHEN U WANNA SCOOP THEM UP


what you gonna build next if u sell it?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Door handles sold!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> what you gonna build next if u sell it?


 Maybe a "phuk a doam light" car$$$


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> FEW MORE THINGS TO GET RID OF
> 
> GOLD PLATED KOS (NEED REPLATING) $10
> 
> ...


I call BS :twak:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> GOOD TURNOUT AT THE ROYAL CLASSICS AND JOKERS SHOW ALSO


:thumbsup:
Good to see you vatos out there. Man, I gotta get out more often. saw Tavo poppin' a Blue and White shirt, I was like :wow: WHAT?!?!?! 
Congrats Tavo!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

My boy dainel is going to be driving my vert in his wedding saterday! If n e body is free and wants to go on a short lil Cruz from 20 to 30 down camp bowie area saterday afternoon hit me up and we can work out the details! Thought it wud b cool to have a few lo Los out on tha verts first Cruz with everything ready to go!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> GOOD TURNOUT AT THE ROYAL CLASSICS AND JOKERS SHOW ALSO


aw yeah. thats whats up!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> you selling enough said?


 who am I gonna roll the streets of denton with? :biggrin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

jvasquez said:


> :thumbsup:Good to see you vatos out there. Man, I gotta get out more often. saw Tavo poppin' a Blue and White shirt, I was like :wow: WHAT?!?!?! Congrats Tavo!


 Thanks Jessie, the regal is looking sweet. Hopefully we can sneak in another Epic Cruise before the year is over, those are always fun.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> Thanks Jesse, the regal is looking sweet. Hopefully we can sneak in another Epic Cruise before the year is over, those are always fun.


Ese todo Bro!! Thanks. Yeah I can mount up that cross on my booty kit and roll. :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

it will look good no matter where you put it. :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Loco 61 said:


> Who Else Is Rolling To The Swap Meet Next Weekend?
> :yes:


we are but we're thinking of hitting the Greenville swap meet first and then shooting down 380 to Decatur. Unless you guys wanna meet up for some menudo. If so we'll go to Decatur first.


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

13 inch mclanes with good tires think 180s







Looking to trade for some chrome euro rims 5 lug must fit a galant


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> who am I gonna roll the streets of denton with? :biggrin:


ME THATS WHO!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

:biggrin::biggrin:


dunk420 said:


> Maybe a "phuk a doam light" car$$$


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I like dome lights. LMAO


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anybody have a interior hookup? Need to price having some seats recovered


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ME THATS WHO!!!


what nights do yall up in Denton? University?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Decatur Swap-meet might make it up there if its cool and not as hot like it has been lately!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Supposed to be mid 80's this weekend.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Decatur Swap-meet might make it up there if its cool and not as hot like it has been lately!


Come on Benny you can't let the heat keep you from being on the grind. We have been at Pate when a torando is coming and we still stayed. Rain Sleet Heat can't sleep.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

funky weather today


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

At least it's cooling things down.. ..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup MIKE


There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)

*Loco 61*
*1bad-azz cadi*


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What good homies! Que onda Loco?


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

sixty7imp said:


> What good homies! Que onda Loco?


Ey Primo, nos vas a companar al menudo este sabado antes del Swap meet?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Whens the tx motor speedway swap meet


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Anybody have a interior hookup? Need to price having some seats recovered


BERTO - 6824654833


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Pop Top Regal said:


> what nights do yall up in Denton? University?


WE DONT CRUISE UNIVERSITY REALLY, JUST HIT UP THE LOCAL SPOTS WHEN SOMETHING IS GOIN ON OUT HERE LIKE 4TH OF JULY, A SHOW, ECT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> I like dome lights. LMAO


I DO TOO BUT HAVE U EVER NOTICED MY CAR DONT EVEN HAVE THEM, GONNA HAVE TO RE INSTALL THEM MOFOS


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WE DONT CRUISE UNIVERSITY REALLY, JUST HIT UP THE LOCAL SPOTS WHEN SOMETHING IS GOIN ON OUT HERE LIKE 4TH OF JULY, A SHOW, ECT


Doesnt Frostys have some kind of chill spot every other Friday?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

impala farm sign I made to put on my fence


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice joe


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice sign


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Doesnt Frostys have some kind of chill spot every other Friday?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


NOT THAT I KNOW OF, THEY USED TO THROW SHOWS EVERY NOW AND THEN BUT ITS BEEN A FEW YRS SINCE THE LAST ONE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> What good homies! Que onda Loco?


Sorry I Missed Your Call Hit Me Up When You Get A Chance..



64ordones said:


> Whens the tx motor speedway swap meet


Goodguys19th Lone Star Nationals
Sep. 30 - Oct. 2, 
2011


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

What it dew? :wave:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank loco


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Sorry I Missed Your Call Hit Me Up When You Get A Chance..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too late guey I'm going to sleep!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> Thank loco


Not A Problem Homie



sixty7imp said:


> Too late guey I'm going to sleep!


Dont Sleep Tomuch .:h5:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*blanco*
* Sin7*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

blanco said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> *blanco*
> *Sin7*


que onda carnal. How've you been? You going to the swap meet on saturday??..


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> que onda carnal. How've you been? You going to the swap meet on saturday??..


:yes::run:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Menudo??


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:yes::run:


Sin7 said:


> Menudo??


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Sin7 said:


> Menudo??


time and place?


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WE DONT CRUISE UNIVERSITY REALLY, JUST HIT UP THE LOCAL SPOTS WHEN SOMETHING IS GOIN ON OUT HERE LIKE 4TH OF JULY, A SHOW, ECT


shoot me a pm if you would, if yall are Rollin out there. I live in The Colony, so Denton is pretty close to me.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

-old skool- said:


> uffin:


Go to sleep Rudy uffin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Not really sure what the place of the name is. I think we're gonna meet up about 6:00. Alex is that cool?


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TGIF (Haven't been asleep yet)


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> Not really sure what the place of the name is. I think we're gonna meet up about 6:00. Alex is that cool?


Cool Ill Find Out What Time They Open...:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

runninlow said:


> TGIF (Haven't been asleep yet)






Loco 61 said:


> Cool Ill Find Out What Time They Open...:thumbsup:


Thanks Alex.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I gotta work tomorrow morning.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

juangotti said:


> I gotta work tomorrow morning.


 next time


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town!!!! My chit is allmost ready!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


dunk420 said:


> Ttt funky town!!!! My chit is allmost ready!!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)

817.TX. 
Hardtop6459 
rollin64 
dunk420 
 64 Impala Builders!! :shocked:  :nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> Ttt funky town!!!! My chit is allmost ready!!!


Congrats Chris. it's been a long time coming homie. Glad to see you finally get to enjoy her.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sup yall


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Howdy :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Pop Top Regal said:


> shoot me a pm if you would, if yall are Rollin out there. I live in The Colony, so Denton is pretty close to me.


Ok will do homie


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

que ondas locos


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

just got this 93 fleetwood cany tangerien marble paint in 24"s. I'm going to ditch the 24"s for some wire.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> just got this 93 fleetwood cany tangerien marble paint in 24"s. I'm going to ditch the 24"s for some wire.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Ttt funky town!!!! My chit is allmost ready!!!


Get Hur DOnE



Sin7 said:


> Not really sure what the place of the name is. I think we're gonna meet up about 6:00. Alex is that cool?


Lets Meetup On Long And Azle THeres A Gas Station There In The Corner.... Then We Can Go By That One Place Where We First Had Menudo At... The Othere Place By 35 Dont Open Til 8... Is That Kool...?





outlawcrewcab said:


> just got this 93 fleetwood cany tangerien marble paint in 24"s. I'm going to ditch the 24"s for some wire.


Ol Yeah.....:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Loco 61 said:


> Get Hur DOnE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool by me !.. What time? 6:00??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> Cool by me !.. What time? 6:00??


6 Am:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone That Wants To Join Us For A Day At The Swap Meet Hit Me Up...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC MEETING TONIGHT>>>>>> SEE YOU THERE>>>:sprint:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> Congrats Chris. it's been a long time coming homie. Glad to see you finally get to enjoy her.


 Thanks main! Now I just gata get down on all the nitty grids like u did on yo chit!!! Your ride Is the defanition of detailed out!!!! Super nice!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Lol nah i wouldnt go that far. It shows sign of it being my first paint job ever. Second round will be better. There's always room for improvement.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Loco 61 said:


> Anyone That Wants To Join Us For A Day At The Swap Meet Hit Me Up...


 We'll be at Long and Azle at 6:00. See you guys in the morning Alex. Leaving my house at 4:40 to make the 4th pre-swap meet breakfast with my Foros homies!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> Lol nah i wouldnt go that far. It shows sign of it being my first paint job ever. Second round will be better. There's always room for improvement.



I'll let you practice on my 67!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Skim said:


> sup yall


What's up Mr. Skim :wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

chillin homie, workin as usual lol.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its Alwayz Cool Kickin It With The Homies, Some Good Eattin In The Morning And A Good Long Walk Afterwards


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

No more pics?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> No more pics?



:no:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Lol !! Had a good time !


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Anything good?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Anything good?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Anything good?


there something good always @ a swap meet.....


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

speaking of Swap mEets I'm gonna hit up Traders Village today for the hella of it


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> speaking of Swap mEets I'm gonna hit up Traders Village today for the hella of it


 That's ware I allways go to get my amp wire kits! U can get zero Gage kit fer like 35 buks wen the auido shops charge 200!!!They got hela other chit but that allways seems to b the reason I go up there!!!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Anything good?


I found 1 or 2 things,:run::h5: Me TX massacre and shakrocs went.. I was mad the whole time cause I had to work later that day and I kinda stayed up to late Friday! But was well worth it


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Already


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE FUNK


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Mornen Alex! Wats tha deal??


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

DONUTS said:


> I found 1 or 2 things,:run::h5: Me TX massacre and shakrocs went.. I was mad the whole time cause I had to work later that day and I kinda stayed up to late Friday! But was well worth it


and you had to walk all day, wasnt some punk mutha fukka susposed to bring a golf cart!!!!!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


> and you had to walk all day, wasnt some punk mutha fukka susposed to bring a golf cart!!!!!


 Yeah he was but he let me down!!!! Haha! All good through he's still my homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Mornen Alex! Wats tha deal??


Sup Chris??? Just Here Chillin At The Crib...




ICED BOXX said:


> and you had to walk all day, wasnt some punk mutha fukka susposed to bring a golf cart!!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Sup Chris??? Just Here Chillin At The Crib...


Daym now that's a golf fukn cArt!! U still purn Werk n on da hard top r u just enjoying now?? Wen tha vert build Gona hit the web?? the wedding went nice!! got a few pix and a few vid that i will post up later! three wheelen with bride and groom rolling!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Daym now that's a golf fukn cArt!! U still purn Werk n on da hard top r u just enjoying now?? Wen tha vert build Gona hit the web?? the wedding went nice!! got a few pix and a few vid that i will post up later! three wheelen with bride and groom rolling!!


Bad Ass Chris... 61 Is Parked At My Other House. Im Workin On Getting The Vert Over So I Can Start Work On It.. Just Been Alittle Busy With Other Things...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

My other house!! Fukn baller$$$$$


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> My other house!! Fukn baller$$$$$


No More Like Broke


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Daym now that's a golf fukn cArt!! U still purn Werk n on da hard top r u just enjoying now?? Wen tha vert build Gona hit the web?? the wedding went nice!! got a few pix and a few vid that i will post up later! three wheelen with bride and groom rolling!!


Nice pics...2nd pic is dope mobbin down Vickery:h5:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm looking for some more trim for my 64 anyone got some out their hot a few just need about 6 more peices


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Daym now that's a golf fukn cArt!! U still purn Werk n on da hard top r u just enjoying now?? Wen tha vert build Gona hit the web?? the wedding went nice!! got a few pix and a few vid that i will post up later! three wheelen with bride and groom rolling!!


Looking good


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

VERT LOOKS GOOD CHIRS


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Playing at mini truck show in Arlington saterday. Sergio from estilo brown pride wanted to nose upno charge in pump.







segio doing what he does best. Letting the smoke out of the part


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

That's not good


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Playing at mini truck show in Arlington saterday. Sergio from estilo brown pride wanted to nose upno charge in pump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:worship:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Smoke dogg


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

back in the days......


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Playing at mini truck show in Arlington saterday. Sergio from estilo brown pride wanted to nose upno charge in pump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drama::inout:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

What up DF dub


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Playing at mini truck show in Arlington saterday. Sergio from estilo brown pride wanted to nose upno charge in pump.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What was that about 24" to 28"???:dunno:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup tples 65


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 365136
> 
> back in the days......


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


 waiting to bring something new to the streets. hopefully i"ll have the 51 rolling this weekend.......:x:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Yea. Just toyin. Charged it gets about double that


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Coca Pearl said:


> waiting to bring something new to the streets. hopefully i"ll have the 51 rolling this weekend.......:x:


Post Up Them Pics...:yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yea. Just toyin. Charged it gets about double that


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

i believe i posted this pic up already but don't remember. but i'll get new pix over the weekend...


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice 51


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yea. Just toyin. Charged it gets about double that


 Nice!! Let's see it up there!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 365626
> 
> i believe i posted this pic up already but don't remember. but i'll get new pix over the weekend...



I Use To Have A 50 Chevy I Started Working On It But I Never Finished It... I Ended Up Selling It For 100 Bucks..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wens tha next Cruz r n e thing! My shit is finaly ready to bust out!!Stll got sum details to Finnish but was wanting to atend sumtin this year?!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Wens tha next Cruz r n e thing! My shit is finaly ready to bust out!!Stll got sum details to Finnish but was wanting to atend sumtin this year?!!


:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

They Have Some Good Jams


http://player.streamtheworld.com/liveplayer.php?callsign=XHRMFM


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817PETE said:


> :nicoderm:


Text Me That List Of Those Moviesuffin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> :h5:


 Wat up Alex?? I'm Just tryn my best to look bzy at work!! Lol$$


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

ready to






cruise:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817PETE said:


> View attachment 365788
> ready to
> View attachment 365788
> cruise:thumbsup:


 Man this is tha weather for a Cruz to!! I'm ready!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

817PETE said:


> View attachment 365788
> ready to
> View attachment 365788
> cruise:thumbsup:


Looks sweet


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks homies got to get tags they been out since July


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

IMAG0124.jpg (451.3 KB)


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yea. Just toyin. Charged it gets about double that


uffin:


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

817PETE said:


> Sup tples 65


\
Not much!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats good homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Yea buddy


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

hit me up pete got a ??????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

TGIF!! Ready for this weekend!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

clean!



817PETE said:


> IMAG0124.jpg (451.3 KB)


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


>


 Nice! Looks like u fidn to make bail on that beautch!!! Paint prison is a mutha fuka!!!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

npazzin said:


> clean!


 Thank u sir


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Nice! Looks like u fidn to make bail on that beautch!!! Paint prison is a mutha fuka!!!!


She almost there


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

juangotti said:


>


Badass color


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817PETE said:


> Badass color


thanks pete


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

looks good homie


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


>


looking good, now get the car out of the shop so i can put mine in and have my lifts installed


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> looking good, now get the car out of the shop so i can put mine in and have my lifts installed


Believe me there is nothing I want more right now then my car out the shop. Im glad he is doing your ride after mine. D Shop gets down. Good choice for service


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> looking good, now get the car out of the shop so i can put mine in and have my lifts installed


 I thought I has next i need my 42 inch moon roof install ASAP.lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

817PETE said:


> Nice 51


thanx homie. if all goes well i should have it rollin by tomorrow.....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> I Use To Have A 50 Chevy I Started Working On It But I Never Finished It... I Ended Up Selling It For 100 Bucks..


i've been trying to get one, but had to let go a few other toys to do so. for this one is going nowhere no time soon....

this might be one of the projects that the family go first b4 the car does......


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

817PETE said:


> View attachment 365788
> ready to
> View attachment 365788
> cruise:thumbsup:


Looks bad ass Pete....:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Believe me there is nothing I want more right now then my car out the shop. Im glad he is doing your ride after mine. D Shop gets down. *Good choice for service*


:scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> looking good, now get the car out of the shop so i can put mine in and have my lifts installed


:thumbsup: any 13's in the future?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> :thumbsup: any 13's in the future?


Have a few im looking in Dayton thread for center gold or triple gold 13's. If the right deal comes along i'll scoop them up.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

-old skool- said:


> Looks bad ass Pete....:thumbsup:


 thanks homies


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Working on my 67 droptop IMG00037.jpg (436.0 KB) IMG00023.jpg (531.0 KB)

IMAG0208.jpg (262.7 KB)


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

New door jam and floors and quarter panel IMAG0232.jpg (198.9 KB)

IMAG0234.jpg (250.0 KB


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do Fort Worth!:wave: sup Loco61 heard you came by the crib the other day?:nicoderm: were you on :ninja: mode? cuz I didn't know you were looking for me!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Have a few im looking in Dayton thread for center gold or triple gold 13's. If the right deal comes along i'll scoop them up.


hell yea..Glad to hear your converting.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> hell yea..Glad to hear your converting.


Gonna run the 14' Roadsters till the wheels fall off.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala* 
*64ordones*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


>




That color is Bad Ass..:thumbsup:






Coca Pearl said:


> i've been trying to get one, but had to let go a few other toys to do so. for this one is going nowhere no time soon....
> 
> this might be one of the projects that the family go first b4 the car does......


:h5:




817PETE said:


> Working on my 67 droptop IMG00037.jpg (436.0 KB) IMG00023.jpg (531.0 KB)
> 
> IMAG0208.jpg (262.7 KB)


Get Hur Done Pete


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hell ya!:drama:



817PETE said:


> New door jam and floors and quarter panel IMAG0232.jpg (198.9 KB)
> 
> IMAG0234.jpg (250.0 KB


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FORITOS, HOPE EVERYONE IS HAVING A GOOD WEEKEND


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Daymn!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

juangotti said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Fort Worth


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up to all my riders putting it down in the funky town and all the others city all around riding 13"all day from cutlasses regals and impalas and my fav.the sixty tre goood morning homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

mondays suck!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

If anyone needs any engraving done hit me up my nephew moved down and is doing engraving and tattoos lmk thanks


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

im going to have a set of 13x7 for sale in the next couple days..All chrome.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

price? 


8t4mc said:


> im going to have a set of 13x7 for sale in the next couple days..All chrome.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> im going to have a set of 13x7 for sale in the next couple days..All chrome.


Daytons?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Daytons?


naw just some changs.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


>


 I bet you're excited, its a dope feeling when you see the fresh paint after the clear coats.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> I bet you're excited, its a dope feeling when you see the fresh paint after the clear coats.


 Dude. it has been a long time coming. I have been patient and it is paying off.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

juangotti said:


>


 yea buddy


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Dude. it has been a long time coming. I have been patient and it is paying off.


nice color gotti.....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you sir. body should be sprayed tomorrow


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Yup its been a long time coming, can't wait to see his car in the streets.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


>


bout time!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> bout DAMN time!!


Fixt!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


>



:h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

So whats up with some cruising?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> So whats up with some cruising?


 Lets do this....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> Lets do this....


I got my truck. LOL But Im down


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

X64


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ok guys ..Ive got 4 crown wire wheels.. with brand new 155's ww .1 extra wheel for a spare 350.00 they have hex ko but there beat up.

if your interested pm me your number and Ill text you some pics.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Seeing it with my own eyes!! Car goes into the shop for simple Paint and Dros over a year and a half ago!! Been there ever since! have already seen 12-15 jobs go thru that same shop!! Keeps giving excuses or pushing the "It will be ready in a month" Next thing you know ANOTHER car is in and out the booth!! People wont say much cause they just want thier shit done!!  :nicoderm:


I saw this on another topic... Dam Dre Its not like I charged Juan full price. I only charged him $400.00 for body and paint and he would supply the materials 
and I like everybody else have to pay the bills so full paying customers come first.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Elpintor said:


> I saw this on another topic... Dam Dre Its not like I charged Juan full price. I only charged him $400.00 for body and paint and he would supply the materials
> and I like everybody else have to pay the bills so full paying customers come first.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Elpintor said:


> I saw this on another topic... Dam Dre Its not like I charged Juan full price. I only charged him $400.00 for body and paint and he would supply the materials
> and I like everybody else have to pay the bills so full paying customers come first.


daamn..You hooked him up. And it looks like your doing a quality job


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Elpintor said:


> I saw this on another topic... Dam Dre Its not like I charged Juan full price. I only charged him $400.00 for body and paint and he would supply the materials
> and I like everybody else have to pay the bills so full paying customers come first.


uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Elpintor said:


> I saw this on another topic... Dam Dre Its not like I charged Juan full price. I only charged him $400.00 for body and paint and he would supply the materials
> and I like everybody else have to pay the bills so full paying customers come first.


Regarding the above. Me and Danny have spoke.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Regarding the above. Me and Danny have spoke.



uffin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Elpintor said:


> I saw this on another topic... Dam Dre Its not like I charged Juan full price. I only charged him $400.00 for body and paint and he would supply the materials
> and I like everybody else have to pay the bills so full paying customers come first.


 :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> daamn..You hooked him up. And it looks like your doing a quality job


Yeah 

yep. good deal


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Homies When Is The Next Cruise? Saturday?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Goodguys Rod & Custom Event Sep. 30, Oct. 1 & 2, 2011 :run:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Sup Homies When Is The Next Cruise? Saturday?


 I'm ready!! Text r call me wit sum details but I'm ready to roll!! Also I want to show this year if poss!!! N e shows still going on?? I need to pit some miles on my daytons !$$$


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

blanco said:


> Goodguys Rod & Custom Event Sep. 30, Oct. 1 & 2, 2011 :run:


No swap meet with it?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ill be at sonic this saturday night posted up 9pm


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Ill be at sonic this saturday night posted up 9pm


did the body get shot yet?? painter says i can pick mine up on sunday..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I'm ready!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> did the body get shot yet?? painter says i can pick mine up on sunday..


Body will be shot today. Still have to paint some interior pieces. glass and paint the dash. as well


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Ill be at sonic this saturday night posted up 9pm




I'll Be There Juan...:thumbsup:




dunk420 said:


> I'm ready!!



:h5:



http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2011/sep/HQ_M11-206_NEOWISE_Briefing.html






:run::run::drama:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)

*sixty7imp*
*Loco 61*+ 
Sup Loco61! :wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> I'll Be There Juan...:thumbsup:u bring the bubble and I will bring the vert!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 3 guests)
> 
> *sixty7imp*
> *Loco 61*+
> Sup Loco61! :wave:


Sup Carlos



dunk420 said:


> Loco 61 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll Be There Juan...:thumbsup:u bring the bubble and I will bring the vert!!!!
> ...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone in here want a 76 monte carlo? 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/315136-1976-monte-carlo-sale-dfw.html


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> I'm ready!!


 nice 64 . Ill been in my BLACK LAC


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WATS GOOD 817


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Posting up at Sonic Saturday night


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:




juangotti said:


> Posting up at Sonic Saturday night


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

817PETE said:


> nice 64 . Ill been in my BLACK LAC


 Beautiful car!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice vert


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 1 guests)

*Loco 61*
*HIGHENDHYDRAULICS*
*chevythang*
*olskulow*
*topd0gg*
 :thumbsup:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> I'm ready!!


 That's fucking sweet bro I wish mine had hydros or baggsor even the trim I'm missing like 5 or 6 peces


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Check out Money Mike


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Im down for a cruise saturday


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good Juan


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Chris that rag looking GOOD homie,glad to see it rollin


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

All most there


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Looking good Juan


x2.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


>


slap some wires on it and lets cruise :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Chris that rag looking GOOD homie,glad to see it rollin


 Thanks main!! Good times Gona make it up to sonic saterday?? Juan that g body getting done man!! Gona be clean!!!! I want to roll up to sonic round 630 r 7 and just post up fer tha night!! Will they trip on me??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ill be there bout 8:30 my self. Ill have my truck though.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas Massacre said:


> Check out Money Mike



MONEY MIIIIIKE!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bobby in that mofo too.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Bobby in that mofo too.


:yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:Riverside :rofl:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Posting up at Sonic Saturday night


 Ima go home this afternoon and tweek out on my ride a lil to make my ride a Lil beter!! See y'all out there!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Ima go home this afternoon and tweek out on my ride a lil to make my ride a Lil beter!! See y'all out there!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:Riverside :rofl:


Thats a g ass pic


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Heading to D Shop after work to go look at my ride.:biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Heading to D Shop after work to go look at my ride.:biggrin:


POST PIX NICCA!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> POST PIX NICCA!!


canceled


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I have 61 biacayne 4 door. No motor or trans. Very solid and straight car. Interior in good shap. Like to sell whole for $800. Have clear title. If not I'll part it out


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

juangotti said:


>


lookin good gotti.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I have 61 biacayne 4 door. No motor or trans. Very solid and straight car. Interior in good shap. Like to sell whole for $800. Have clear title. If not I'll part it out


:run:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Ima go home this afternoon and tweek out on my ride a lil to make my ride a Lil beter!! See y'all out there!


 Got a sticking dump fixed, also removed the shocks and chains cuz I just broke my 3rd shock and at 95 bukz each I gata say fuk shocks!! So got my nasty lock up back!!! Still got alot of details to finish but fuk it I'm ready to roll!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Got a sticking dump fixed, also removed the shocks and chains cuz I just broke my 3rd shock and at 95 bukz each I gata say fuk shocks!! So got my nasty lock up back!!! Still got alot of details to finish but fuk it I'm ready to roll!!


 Some good weather these days, perfect for some cruisin through downtown.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Got a sticking dump fixed, also removed the shocks and chains cuz I just broke my 3rd shock and at 95 bukz each I gata say fuk shocks!! So got my nasty lock up back!!! Still got alot of details to finish but fuk it I'm ready to roll!!



:thumbsup:




THANK GOD ITS FRIDAY!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I have 61 biacayne 4 door. No motor or trans. Very solid and straight car. Interior in good shap. Like to sell whole for $800. Have clear title. If not I'll part it out


damn i want that 4 door


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT !!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

artisticdream63 said:


> TTT !!!


Shouldn't you be at work? :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Who gonna be at the ULC meeting tonight???  :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I have 61 biacayne 4 door. No motor or trans. Very solid and straight car. Interior in good shap. Like to sell whole for $800. Have clear title. If not I'll part it out


Man that is a good deal to bad Skim is out of town I bet he would jump on this.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup topdogg


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

BIG MIKE 64 said:


> For Sale - 1968 Impala - 2 door hardtop - $2,500.00 - FIRM - NOT NEGOTIABLE
> 
> Contact: BIG MIKE (469) 274-4146
> 
> SEE MORE PIX ===> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/310615-1968-impala-2dr-htp.html#post14377776


:thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

8t4mc said:


> damn i want that 4 door


I will start taking it apart Monday or so unless someone wants it whole


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Its Official!! True Classics is Raffling off 1 NEW 2 Wing knock-off tool. This tool will make your hammer obsolete!! Tickets will be sold for $1 each or you can purchase 6 for $5. Drawing will be held on 10-28-2011 live at the ULC meeting. Please review the video of how the tool works. If you have any questions please feel free to contact any TRUE CLASSICS member.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSF9NuFeVDI&feature=related :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I will start taking it apart Monday or so unless someone wants it whole


 Wood the 62 conversion shit as far as tub wells and rack with windshield post ect! Would all that work on this 4 door???


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Posting up at Sonic Saturday night


 See y'all tomara!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC MEETING TONIGHT SAME PLACE SEE YOU GUYS THERE.....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

What time does the Sonic meet start and end?....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> What time does the Sonic meet start and end?....


 I'm picking up turtle and heading up there at 630! Prolly stay till 9 r so! My fam Gona roll out to so y'all can meet my 2 year old!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> What time does the Sonic meet start and end?....


Ill be there about 8:30pm


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

FORT WORTH TEXAS Est. 1876 :nicoderm:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Ill be there about 8:30pm


 Wheres this sonic at?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Wheres this sonic at?


Main Street in the stock yards fort worth close to 28th and main


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Main Street in the stock yards fort worth close to 28th and main


 B there r b square!! Wat time that clean ass bubble gona rolll thru alex?? Good times gona come??


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> B there r b square!! Wat time that clean ass bubble gona rolll thru alex?? Good times gona come??


Sorry bro, I wont be able to roll tonight last minute shit popped up. Not sure if the other members will roll thru.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Main Street in the stock yards fort worth close to 28th and main


 Thanks, I could take 121 right to downtown.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Thanks, I could take 121 right to downtown.


 U can then take main all tha way down but best to go to 28th st and 35 then go west on 28th then left on main!!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Need a dayton hammer anyone


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I'm up here at sonic!!! Come on out de ef dub! Beautiful night fer rolln!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm at sonic. Not 1 low low


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I'm at sonic. Not 1 low low


 I think u saw one!!! Post da pic!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> B there r b square!! Wat time that clean ass bubble gona rolll thru alex?? Good times gona come??


Sorry Homies.. I Missed Out Tonight Just Got Home 10 min. Ago From Work...:tears:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

When's the Fall Epic Cruise going down???


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

my and turtles boy having fun n da vert!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> my and turtles boy having fun n da vert!!!
> View attachment 370502
> View attachment 370503
> View attachment 370504


Lookin good Chris


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Morning Foros :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Suenoz Realez was out deep later on in the night


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Where yall at?


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

juangotti said:


>


 Is that a solid blue or metallic? Car looks great.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


>


:h5:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

say pop top regal that regal was my homies how is the car doing i gave him the car we did a lot of work to it finish putting it together and all


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Is that a solid blue or metallic? Car looks great.


 Pastel blue metalic! But you have to look real close in good sunlight to see. Tha flake!!! Thanks fer the props guys! Had a good time rollin round and she ran hela good this weekend!! Many more to come I hope!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Calling out Jesse , hook up another epic cruise it's the bomb rolling deep.


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Sweet Dreams doing it Toy Drive in Dec. Looking for as many cars and people to attend. Must bring one toy this is for Cowboy Santa. Helping families that caint buy their kids gifts will post info on facebook and here soon on were and when. So far police escort from meeting location to drop off.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wad up funky town$$$$$$$


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I got a black on black 02 deville with sun roof I'm looking to trade for a 94+ fleetwood or 98+ towncar


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Got my plates for the Impala after fighting with the people I got it from wanting money to sight title 700 more they wanted I said fuuuuuuuuck u get my plates or ima come with a bat and break some car windows on this lot lol


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

64ordones said:


> Got my plates for the Impala after fighting with the people I got it from wanting money to sight title 700 more they wanted I said fuuuuuuuuck u get my plates or ima come with a bat and break some car windows on this lot lol


lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

2011 FALL EPIC CRUISE ?? :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> :wave:


 Wad up alex!! Luis let's roll main I'm streetable now!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> Wad up alex!! Luis let's roll main I'm streetable now!!


i'm ready to do this !!...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> i'm ready to do this !!...


 I'm ready! Who else wana take advantage of this fuk tha air conditioner cruise??? Perfect weather!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Man I need my car. Yall mofos hold up :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Man I need my car. Yall mofos hold up :biggrin:


 U can ride shotgun foe!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> U can ride shotgun foe!!!


Nah my ****** I wanna roll my shit. No disrespect I just dont want to roll shotty!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lol! X2



juangotti said:


> Man I need my car. Yall mofos hold up :biggrin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ANYONE GOING TO THE ILLEGAL TOYS WEGO SHOW ON OCT 15TH, THERE WILL BE A CRUISE DIRECTLY AFTER THE SHOW SINCE ITS A SATURDAY SHOW. CITY HAS BEEN NOTIFIED AND THEY GOT PERMISSION TO CRUISE WITH NO PROBLEMS. I WILL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE IF ANYONE WANTS TO ROLL GET AT ME


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


>


NICE SIGNATURE HOMIE LOL


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ANYONE GOING TO THE ILLEGAL TOYS WEGO SHOW ON OCT 15TH, THERE WILL BE A CRUISE DIRECTLY AFTER THE SHOW SINCE ITS A SATURDAY SHOW. CITY HAS BEEN NOTIFIED AND THEY GOT PERMISSION TO CRUISE WITH NO PROBLEMS. I WILL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE IF ANYONE WANTS TO ROLL GET AT ME


Where's this show gonna be at?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ANYONE GOING TO THE ILLEGAL TOYS WEGO SHOW ON OCT 15TH, THERE WILL BE A CRUISE DIRECTLY AFTER THE SHOW SINCE ITS A SATURDAY SHOW. CITY HAS BEEN NOTIFIED AND THEY GOT PERMISSION TO CRUISE WITH NO PROBLEMS. I WILL BE OUT THERE FOR SURE IF ANYONE WANTS TO ROLL GET AT ME


 who has the info on this show?? I need a spot!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Where's this show gonna be at?


This show will be in Altus, OK. Illegal Toys CC has a topic in Car Clubs with all the details. Its a halloween theme show. its gonna be fun.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

-old skool- said:


> This show will be in Altus, OK. Illegal Toys CC has a topic in Car Clubs with all the details. Its a halloween theme show. its gonna be fun.


3 1/2 hrs from dallas, 3 hrs from ft worth.......lets do this DFW!!!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> who has the info on this show?? I need a spot!!


Check out the Illegal Toys cc topic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> NICE SIGNATURE HOMIE LOL


A little teaser of that booty. Whatcha think?


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Looks good TOPDOGG


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

817PETE said:


> Looks good TOPDOGG


 Thanks Pete, I appreciate all the time and effort you put into the shell. Your hard work paid off.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

got my rear trailing arms re bushed!!!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

whats up homies..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

for sale need to sell ASAP my brother in law moving back to CALIFORNIA so PM or call this number 817-729-8383 homies thanks..$2,800


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Cuttdog looks good Tavo. Im not a fan of 5th wheels but it looks good.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Cuttdog looks good Tavo. Im not a fan of 5th wheels but it looks good.


Thanks bro, I'm just adding a few things here and there, gotta keep up with all the dope rides.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

-old skool- said:


> This show will be in Altus, OK. Illegal Toys CC has a topic in Car Clubs with all the details. Its a halloween theme show. its gonna be fun.


 I'm looking for something closer. I don't feel confident traveling that far in the Regal just yet. We're still getting aquaintant with each other.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Alot Of Nice Things Are Popin Off....:rimshot:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I'm looking for something closer. I don't feel confident traveling that far in the Regal just yet. We're still getting aquaintant with each other.


 Exactly ware I'm at with my vert!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:biggrin::drama::biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:chuck:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bout a drink a lil something


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> who has the info on this show?? I need a spot!!


HIT ME UP CHRIS IF U WANNA GO


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> A little teaser of that booty. Whatcha think?
> View attachment 372248


LOOKING GOOD TAVO CANT WAIT TO SEE IT LIFTED AND CHROMED OUT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> A little teaser of that booty. Whatcha think?
> View attachment 372248
> [/QOTE] THE CUTTY LOOKING SICK WITH THE BOOTY!!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:fool2:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Sat I'll be at the show at ridgemar mall


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:squint::drama:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm in Cali get n ready to head to the Vegas Super Show tomorrow....


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Vegas here I come


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

green ice said:


> Vegas here I come


I will be there Saturday morning.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> I'm in Cali get n ready to head to the Vegas Super Show tomorrow....





green ice said:


> Vegas here I come





Texas Massacre said:


> I will be there Saturday morning.


You Guys Have A Good Time And Be Safe....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Sat I'll be at the show at ridgemar mall


I Mght Roll Over There.. Do You Know What Time It Starts?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF :run:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> I Mght Roll Over There.. Do You Know What Time It Starts?


 Hit me up and I will follow u n da vert!! Got my trailing arms on and she rolls nice now!! N e body got n e info on this show???


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> HIT ME UP CHRIS IF U WANNA GO


 Pm sent


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Any info on that ridgmar show?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Look on projectair.net for info on ridgemar show. It's 10-3. $20 a car


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Look on projectair.net for info on ridgemar show. It's 10-3. $20 a car


 Thanks main!! 10am to 3 pm in dillards parking lot ridgemar mall!! Looks to b alot of prizes aswell!!! Hope it don't rain!!!


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Have a wonderful weekend FT Worth riderzzzzzzz!! TTT :wave:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Texas Massacre said:


> I will be there Saturday morning.


HERE WE GO COUNT DOWN UNTIL WE ARE LANDING IN SIN CITY


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Got me a caddy I think I'm Gina keep awhile as a daily


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Got me a caddy I think I'm Gina keep awhile as a daily


Thats nice as fuck!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Hit me up and I will follow u n da vert!! Got my trailing arms on and she rolls nice now!! N e body got n e info on this show???


Thinking ABout Heading Down There About 11-12 Hit Me Up 





VeronikA said:


> Have a wonderful weekend FT Worth riderzzzzzzz!! TTT :wave:



Same To You Vero... 









outlawcrewcab said:


> Got me a caddy I think I'm Gina keep awhile as a daily


Nice Lac:thumbsup:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

VeronikA said:


> Have a wonderful weekend FT Worth riderzzzzzzz!! TTT :wave:


Thanks Veronika!!!! have a great weekend yourself!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FORITOS


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Thinking ABout Heading Down There About 11-12 Hit Me Up Same To You Vero... Nice Lac:thumbsup:


Congrats on ur first place!! I got afraid of the rain so just droped my chit off for wetsand and buff!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Got me a caddy I think I'm Gina keep awhile as a daily


:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

WHAT IT DEW


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Damn Cowboys, I hope Jerry Jones Bitch Slaps Romo and gets him out of his interception funk.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Congrats on ur first place!! I got afraid of the rain so just droped my chit off for wetsand and buff!!


Thanks Chris... Hope To See Your Ride At The Next One Homie...:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outube[/y


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

sup?:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

get your toys and come support the kids that may not have a christmas
for more info visit http://www.sweetdreamscc.com/CFT.htm


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

looking for sum1 who paints i need to knw how much to paint my 64 impala pm me thanx


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> :rimshot:


 Ttt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:yawn:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you still want that 283? it will be comin out of my car real soon!!!!!



juangotti said:


> :yawn:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> you still want that 283? it will be comin out of my car real soon!!!!!


Yesir. I can look at it this weekend.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for the funk !!!


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

What up Funk!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> you still want that 283? it will be comin out of my car real soon!!!!!


got the power glide??


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cool, let me know when!!



juangotti said:


> Yesir. I can look at it this weekend.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

no, its a three speed manual on the column. i might know someone with a powerglide though



dunk420 said:


> got the power glide??


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> no, its a three speed manual on the column. i might know someone with a powerglide though


 I need a cheap one that works!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

man with them powerglides, the words "cheap" and "works" usually ain't in the same sentance! but i will call an see what he's got



dunk420 said:


> I need a cheap one that works!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> man with them powerglides, the words "cheap" and "works" usually ain't in the same sentance! but i will call an see what he's got


i can get em for 150 all day but was trying to find sumbody upgrading so they might trade r let it go cheaper!!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I got one for $50. Powerglide out of 62


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot::sprint:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Let's Go Rangers!! :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I see u Pete


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Anybody have hood that fits a 82 regal? Mine looks like a bag of walnuts.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

817PETE said:


> :biggrin:


Damn talk about a close up :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I got one for $50. Powerglide out of 62


 Sold!! Pm sent!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Clean Pics...:thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave: sup almost the weekend


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817PETE said:


> :wave: sup almost the weekend


wats going on?? n e shows pinics cruzezz wat?? if nutn going down lets make sumtin happen!! THA VERT NEEDS SUM MILES PUT ON THA DEEZ!!!:h5:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Been awhile.....how's everybody doin?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Money Mike said:


> Been awhile.....how's everybody doin?



WTH... How You Been MIKE..!!! Long Time Since I Seen You On Here... :run:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> wats going on?? n e shows pinics cruzezz wat?? if nutn going down lets make sumtin happen!! THA VERT NEEDS SUM MILES PUT ON THA DEEZ!!!:h5:


I believe something is happening sunday at gateway park.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

runninlow said:


> I believe something is happening sunday at gateway park.


THAT WUD B PERFECT!! N E BODY HEARD N E THING BOUT IT??


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

god i wish someone would come buy my monte, so i would have the room to start my build on tha 64!!!!!!:banghead:


----------



## TeXaS_ReGaL_85 (Nov 15, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> THAT WUD B PERFECT!! N E BODY HEARD N E THING BOUT IT??


 the halloween hop at the park is this sunday at gateway park bro


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> wats going on?? n e shows pinics cruzezz wat?? if nutn going down lets make sumtin happen!! THA VERT NEEDS SUM MILES PUT ON THA DEEZ!!!:h5:


 I'm down for a cruise to IN N OUT down in the funk on Saturday.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TeXaS_ReGaL_85 said:


> the halloween hop at the park is this sunday at gateway park bro




:h5:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULC Halloween Hop in the Park this Sun 10-16-2011

Place Gateway Park Ft Worth
750 N Beach St
Fort Worth, TX 76111-6619

Time: 11am - 5pm

Don't forget Halloween costume contest for the Kids and trick ur treating from 2-3, so car clubs and solo rider don't forget to bring candy for the kids. 

The car hop will be 3-4... Gilbert from Bad Boyz out in Dallas said he'd come and support us at our event with a couple of hoppers..


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

npazzin said:


> god i wish someone would come buy my monte, so i would have the room to start my build on tha 64!!!!!!:banghead:


 were are the pics


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TGIF


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> were are the pics


here ya go


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Does it run?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

no motor or trans, this dude said hes gonna come pick it up tonight though 



runninlow said:


> Does it run?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TeXaS_ReGaL_85 said:


> the halloween hop at the park is this sunday at gateway park bro


\

WAT TIME???


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Its Official!! True Classics is Raffling off 1 NEW 2 Wing knock-off tool. This tool will make your hammer obsolete!! Tickets will be sold for $1 each or you can purchase 6 for $5. Drawing will be held on 10-28-2011 live at the ULC meeting. Please review the video of how the tool works. If you have any questions please feel free to contact any TRUE CLASSICS member.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSF9NuFeVDI&feature=related :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:  ULC MEETING TONIGHT>>>>>>> SEE YOU THERE>>>


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

When is the next swap meet??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

tples65 said:


> When is the next swap meet??



LaGrave Field Oct. 22-23


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Its Official!! True Classics is Raffling off 1 NEW 2 Wing knock-off tool. This tool will make your hammer obsolete!! Tickets will be sold for $1 each or you can purchase 6 for $5. Drawing will be held on 10-28-2011 live at the ULC meeting. Please review the video of how the tool works. If you have any questions please feel free to contact any TRUE CLASSICS member.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSF9NuFeVDI&feature=related :nicoderm:


Thanks for the support. Sold quite a few tickets tonight! thanks fellas.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Thanks for the support. Sold quite a few tickets tonight! thanks fellas.


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

[h=6]SHOUT OUT TO 
GR3 AUTO BODY REPAIR 
3454 DECATUR AVE 
FT WORTH, TX 76105 

NO BULL IF YOU WANT IT DONE RIGHT THESE GUYS HAVE SOME OF THE BEST METAL WORK IN FORT WORTH. I HAVE LITERALLY SEEN THEM WORK MAGIC. WHEN OTHER SHOPS SAID "NO! WE CANT DO IT... SCRAP IT AND FIND ANOTHER." GR3 DID IT! MAKING DREAMS POSSIBLE. REAL TALK CALL GREG Phone: (817) 625-2922.[/h]


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

whats up REAL RIDERS!! uffin:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT For the homies in funky town.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> [h=6]SHOUT OUT TO GR3 AUTO BODY REPAIR 3454 DECATUR AVE FT WORTH, TX 76105 NO BULL IF YOU WANT IT DONE RIGHT THESE GUYS HAVE SOME OF THE BEST METAL WORK IN FORT WORTH. I HAVE LITERALLY SEEN THEM WORK MAGIC. WHEN OTHER SHOPS SAID "NO! WE CANT DO IT... SCRAP IT AND FIND ANOTHER." GR3 DID IT! MAKING DREAMS POSSIBLE. REAL TALK CALL GREG Phone: (817) 625-2922.[/h]


he put n Werk on da 64??


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

GOODTIMES getting some grub at IN N OUT.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Which one did yall go to?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

They said it couldnt be done.... They said to junk it and find a solid car....




Well GR3 made it happen....








All metal no bondo here.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

They just didn't want to work on your car


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 377990
> View attachment 377993
> 
> GOODTIMES getting some grub at IN N OUT.


 there's a lot of booty over there:rofl::boink:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817PETE said:


> They just didn't want to work on your car


LOL Not my car. its my brothers


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 377990
> View attachment 377993
> GOODTIMES getting some grub at IN N OUT.


 Bad ass pics


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

juangotti said:


> LOL Not my car. its my brothers


 that's cool looks like they 
Did a good job anyway:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Which one did yall go to?


 The one in Ft Worth


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> ULC Halloween Hop in the Park this Sun 10-16-2011
> 
> Place Gateway Park Ft Worth
> 750 N Beach St
> ...


ttt


----------



## R00STER (Jul 12, 2010)

HEY, CHECK OUT THE PHOTOS FROM LAS VEGAS SUPERSHOW 2011 (CLICK LINKS BELOW)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-l...-hop-picnic-2011-las-vegas-nv-super-show.html

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/12-lowrider-general/316261-roosters-images.html


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 377990
> View attachment 377993
> GOODTIMES getting some grub at IN N OUT.


 yall was lookin good last night. raymond that kit looks sick on there.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Skim said:


> yall was lookin good last night. raymond that kit looks sick on there.


 Whats up SKIM. Good talking to u homie. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

817PETE said:


> there's a lot of booty over there:rofl::boink:


 Whats up PETE. There was alot of BOOTY OUT LAST NITE. LOL ! U KNOW U PAINTED ALL 4 OF THEM BOOTYS


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

artisticdream63 said:


> Whats up PETE. There was alot of BOOTY OUT LAST NITE. LOL ! U KNOW U PAINTED ALL 4 OF THEM BOOTYS


Here's a pic of the G Body booty crew.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Joe putting in work in Oklahoma


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 378338
> View attachment 378339
> View attachment 378340
> View attachment 378341


Looking GOOD out there GTIMERS we covering lots of ground this weekend


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala* 
*ENOUGH SAID*+ 
*817PETE* 
*-old skool-* uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice Rag and cheap!:thumbsup:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

817PETE said:


> :biggrin:


Lookin Good Pete....(no ****)


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 377990
> View attachment 377993
> 
> GOODTIMES getting some grub at IN N OUT.



DAM!!!!!! Thats sexy!!!! look at all that ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Joe putting in work in Oklahoma
> 
> View attachment 378334
> View attachment 378335
> ...


HAD A GOODTIMES OUT THERE IN ALTUS GOOD SHOW AND BAD ASS CRUISE. HOPE TO SEE MORE DFW RIDERS OUT THERE NXT YEAR


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

-old skool- said:


> DAM!!!!!! Thats sexy!!!! look at all that ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


X2 LOOKING GOOD FAM


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Nice Rag and cheap!:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

WAD UP FUNKY TOWN?? N E BODY GOT N E PIX OF THA HOP AT TRINITY PARK?? I WAS GOING TO GO BUT WIFE AND SON TRUMPED IT WITH A STATE FAIR VISIT!! FUKING COWBOYS NEED TO REBUILD!! FUKN CRASY THAT THE RANGERS AND MAVS R KILLING IT AND COWBOYS LOOK LIKE THE OLD RANGERS!!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

-old skool- said:


> Lookin Good Pete....(no ****)


:h5: missed out yesterday with the events had to work except didn't missed out on the game:run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for the funk


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:420:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

TTT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Whats up homies it feels good outside


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Whats up homies it feels good outside


 X64


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone got a 175-75-r14? only need one


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Got some 13x7 for 200


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> anyone got a 175-75-r14? only need one


 got 2 same brand as those wheels i sold ya!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ill call ya tonight



817.TX. said:


> got 2 same brand as those wheels i sold ya!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

was up pete long time no see


817PETE said:


> :biggrin:


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

SUP PETE HIT ME UP TOMORROW WHAT TIME U GO TO WORK.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

califas said:


> was up pete long time no see


Sup bro:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Funky town to tha top$$$$$


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice out side n tha funk!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Is it just me. Or can you not read half of that flyer


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Your Right It Doesnt Look To Good


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

NICE BUBBLETOP


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I don't understand why people use jacked up fonts on stuff like that.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> WTH... How You Been MIKE..!!! Long Time Since I Seen You On Here... :run:


LOL!! Yeah i finally got on the computer! Thought id drop by and see whats haappenin around here!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


>


 IMAG0889


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

rollin64 said:


> IMAG0889



the new baller uploading pix site is 

imgur.com


its easy as fuk free and u can upload a chit load of pix at the same time!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

rollin64 said:


> IMAG0889


LOOKIN GOOD JOHN:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

=fortworthmex;14695358]NICE BUBBLETOP
View attachment 380472


:h5:





outlawcrewcab said:


> I don't understand why people use jacked up fonts on stuff like that.


:biggrin:





Money Mike said:


> LOL!! Yeah i finally got on the computer!Thought id drop by and see whats haappenin around here!


:wave:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

LA GRAVE SWAPMEET OCTOBER 22,23 IN THE HOOD NORTHSIDE!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala* 
*droptop69* 
*fortworthmex*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT whens the next cruise in ft worth, before it turns cold as fuck.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Big M we repped that TX out in vegas on the streets, strip and at the show. For all our homie back home who couldnt make it.


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

*Junior LOC* 
*Skim* 
*Loco 61* 
*ENOUGH SAID* 


Whats up Enough Said... Did you take the 64 to the Super Show?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> TTT whens the next cruise in ft worth, before it turns cold as fuck.


 Fuck wen one is!! Let's just make one happen this saterday!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Fuck wen one is!! Let's just make one happen this saterday!!


no doubt right!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> no doubt right!


 That's 2 64 drops down to roll! Who wants to follow these rides?????Nuff said!!! Is good times down???


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Go rangers!! Show em how we dew it here n Texas like skim keeps doing!!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

X817!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Rangers win!!
Rangers win!!! 


Mutha phukn rangers win beautches!!!!!

Let's close this hoe out here n tarrant county!!!

Won't u take me 2!!!



Funky town!!!!


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TGIF:rimshot:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Screw said:


>


 TTT THATS TIGHT RIGHT THERE


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Skim said:


> Big M we repped that TX out in vegas on the streets, strip and at the show. For all our homie back home who couldnt make it.


 Nice pics Skim!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TGIF


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Got some 13x7 for sale best offer text me for pics (469) 765-7626


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Junior LOC said:


> There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)
> 
> *Junior LOC*
> *Skim*
> ...


 Na homie didn't make it


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> That's 2 64 drops down to roll! Who wants to follow these rides?????Nuff said!!! Is good times down???


GT always down to roll but tomorrow is our VP sons bday party so we will all be there gettin our party on, we down to host one more very soon so stay tuned


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> GT always down to roll but tomorrow is our VP sons bday party so we will all be there gettin our party on, we down to host one more very soon so stay tuned


 Hell yeah lets sneak one in before the cold front rolls through.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Skim said:


> no doubt right!


 its not a drop top but ill roll


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> GT always down to roll but tomorrow is our VP sons bday party so we will all be there gettin our party on, we down to host one more very soon so stay tuned


 All good brother!!! Y'all have a kik ass time keeping the kids happy!! I was thinking bout making a few laps round rangers stadium b/c of tha world series!!!n e body wana roll to??? I'm fidn to go put my skirts ,door shields, and gas door shield on then if time allows my wheel wells then Cruz!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

rollin64 said:


> its not a drop top but ill roll


 He'll yea!!! All rides welcome!!!!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Alex


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

So what time does the sunday events start at gateway park and echo lake park?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ready to cruise in the lowlow


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Ready to cruise in the lowlow



:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> Big M we repped that TX out in vegas on the streets, strip and at the show. For all our homie back home who couldnt make it.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Ready to cruise in the lowlow


let's do this.....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Ready to cruise in the lowlow


 Pix r it didn't happen


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

It aint happen yet.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bout to hit the highway in the 64 to Rays party in the funk.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

got my hoe skirted up!!! 


GO RANGERS$$$$$$


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

*Texas 61 Impala* 
*817LoLo*+ 
*rollin64* 
*817.TX.*


----------



## viejitos39 (Nov 18, 2005)

VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> :nicoderm:


spark plugs check
spark plug wires check
new points check
cap and rotor check
coil check
fuel pump check
gas check
starter fuild check
lets see the progress.....................:drama:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEGPhDF4IfY
:fool2:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Whats goin down at the parks today??


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> spark plugs checkspark plug wires checknew points checkcap and rotor checkcoil checkfuel pump checkgas checkstarter fuild checklets see the progress.....................:drama:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NEGPhDF4IfY:fool2:


Have u thrown it n gear yet??? Good chit rite there!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Have u thrown it n gear yet??? Good chit rite there!!!!


not while running. going to try that next weekend after i get some more work done on her. thanx homie......


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> not while running. going to try that next weekend after i get some more work done on her. thanx homie......


 its alive its alive:thumbsup:


----------



## VeronikA (Jun 15, 2007)

Skim said:


> Big M we repped that TX out in vegas on the streets, strip and at the show. For all our homie back home who couldnt make it.



Dope pics homie!


TTT for FT Worth ridaz! Have a good rest of the Sunday homies!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:420: haven't had a day off in 3 weeks maybe next week :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

viejitos39 said:


> VIEJITOS IN THE HOUSE
> View attachment 381778


Nice Ride Homie





































Coca Pearl said:


> spark plugs check
> spark plug wires check
> new points check
> cap and rotor check
> ...



That Bad Ass.... I Know Thats A Good Feelin Hearing That Engine Crank Right Up...:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

what happen peeps there were not that many cars at the Passionatley Pink Car Show For The Cure. nice to see Untouchables, Kings of Kings , Taking It To The Streets Christian Show on U stream, SWEET DREAMS and Art's Tire out their the 64 got best interior Untouchables and Sweet Dreams Got Club participation Award Sweet dreams brought 11 Rides

























Thanks to John Hall for taking the Photos


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

There Was Like Three Different Shows Yesterday Thats Probably Why.. It Was A Nice Day Out There..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Next In Line....:run:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Next In Line....:run:


 That's wat I'm talkn bout!!! Wat r ur plans fer this one?? Dros??? Lowrod????


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Drove my slut to werk today!!! Fog was hela deep this mornen!!! I need hi intenisty head lights and led taillights fer. Days like this! My hoe is a driver!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> That's wat I'm talkn bout!!! Wat r ur plans fer this one?? Dros??? Lowrod????


OG Paint: Midnight Blue 
Blue Top
Power Windows 
Power Seats
And All Chrome Daytons




dunk420 said:


> Drove my slut to werk today!!! Fog was hela deep this mornen!!! I need hi intenisty head lights and led taillights fer. Days like this! My hoe is a driver!!!!


Damn... :h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I'm fidn to start building a new rear end fer my vert and I'm going with a Tacoma rear so if n e body has an old junk Og 60s impala rear that I can cut just the two lower mounts off of hit me up! Don't need banna bar r pan hard bar mount! Just the two trailing arm mounts so I weld them on the new rear!!!we can Werk sumtin out!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

here are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 0 guests) 

Texas 61 Impala
Coca Pearl
Screw
rollin64


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

817PETE said:


> its alive its alive:thumbsup:


yep i was like a kids in the candy store when she fired up with out much effort.......:run:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> That Bad Ass.... I Know Thats A Good Feelin Hearing That Engine Crank Right Up...:yes::thumbsup:


i had was needing to finish the brake work, but after i got the motor running. i shut everything down. and went and had coronas for the rest of the day........:shh: i need to get a new radaitor cuz the old one was junk. once new radaitor is in. time for test drive.......:naughty:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Drove my slut to werk today!!! Fog was hela deep this mornen!!! I need hi intenisty head lights and led taillights fer. Days like this! My hoe is a driver!!!!


:thumbsup: looking forward to driving mine to work. hell even around the corner....


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Next In Line....:run:


:x:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Loco 61 said:


> Next In Line....:run:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Next In Line....:run:


I wanna be a baller like alex when i grow up


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Next In Line....:run:


 :thumbsup: date of completion??? Christmas??? :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Next In Line....:run:


OOOwee! cant wait alex :wow:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> I'm fidn to start building a new rear end fer my vert and I'm going with a Tacoma rear so if n e body has an old junk Og 60s impala rear that I can cut just the two lower mounts off of hit me up! Don't need banna bar r pan hard bar mount! Just the two trailing arm mounts so I weld them on the new rear!!!we can Werk sumtin out!!!


hey chris, I meant to tell u yesterday also not only black magic but Mosser also sells the ready to weld on bracket sets and they arent that much. I know when john ordered his 9" from mosser, they said they sell just the brackets only. The tacoma rear end will work perfect to clear the skirts, and if you decide on the ford 9, and you cant find a versaiiles rear end - the 76-79 Ford Granada has the exact same rear end as the versailles only difference is it uses the drums in the back instead of disc brakes. Othere than that they are identical and you can add discs to it.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Bout to hit the highway in the 64 to Rays party in the funk.


what it do homie, hey u pocket called me the other day lol hit me up if you gonna be stopin by your mom and dads, im off til friday if u wanna go do something


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> hey chris, I meant to tell u yesterday also not only black magic but Mosser also sells the ready to weld on bracket sets and they arent that much. I know when john ordered his 9" from mosser, they said they sell just the brackets only. The tacoma rear end will work perfect to clear the skirts, and if you decide on the ford 9, and you cant find a versaiiles rear end - the 76-79 Ford Granada has the exact same rear end as the versailles only difference is it uses the drums in the back instead of disc brakes. Othere than that they are identical and you can add discs to it.


 Thanks man! Dude I was hoping sumbody had an Ol junk one layn round !I've thrown a couple away over the years cuz of bad axels! But if nobody wants to come of one I will just buy the dam things!!! We Gona roll b 4 winter??? We running outa time nicca!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

here are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 1 guests) 

Texas 61 Impala


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Drove my slut to werk today!!! Fog was hela deep this mornen!!! I need hi intenisty head lights and led taillights fer. Days like this! My hoe is a driver!!!!


dam! that is nice! Good job...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

-old skool- said:


> dam! that is nice! Good job...


 Thanks main!! It has Ben a long two year build and I still got plenty to do but I gata admit it's dam nice geting in da streets!!! She is a driver and I'm glad to put sum miles on her! Took my wish bone off today and am going to do a Lil mod to it at work so my drive line will line up better! That's tha good thing bout working at a machine shop!!!!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Thanks main!! It has Ben a long two year build and I still got plenty to do but I gata admit it's dam nice geting in da streets!!! She is a driver and I'm glad to put sum miles on her! Took my wish bone off today and am going to do a Lil mod to it at work so my drive line will line up better! That's tha good thing bout working at a machine shop!!!!


Hell yeah Homie. Keep it up, before you know it, you'll be working on your next project...:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> what it do homie, hey u pocket called me the other day lol hit me up if you gonna be stopin by your mom and dads, im off til friday if u wanna go do something


Ok homie I will hit u up tomorrow


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTt fer a rangers win tonight!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

gonna watch game at Tilted kilt today :drama:


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

Hows everybody been doin?????? I know ive been MIA a while but im getting back on top of things. I was just wondering if anyone has a differential for a 64 impala layin around that they would want to sell???


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ranger game ain't gonna happen tonight:banghead:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

_Rangers will bring it home no doubt!_


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn caddy I just got makin noise in rear. Found this coming through floor. Time to bridge and stress point it


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Macias said:


> Hows everybody been doin?????? I know ive been MIA a while but im getting back on top of things. I was just wondering if anyone has a differential for a 64 impala layin around that they would want to sell???


 I'm parting out a 64. Not Down to frame yet How much you lookin to spend


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Damn caddy I just got makin noise in rear. Found this coming through floor. Time to bridge and stress point it


 damn:wow:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)


Texas 61 Impala
MJuan#1
817PETE
blanco


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Never a dull time workin on the cars


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

had a bolt break lose on my wish bone and had to cut n 2 her to fix it!! this was awite tho cuz i realy needed to shorten it 2 inches n e way so my drive line could b adjusted properly!!! so here we go!! im also gona upgrade the way i origanaly bolted it to the frame!!!!

i will post more pix after weld and touch up paint if u like!!!






wish bone right after the cut!! i removed 2 inches!! used tape to minamize chrome chips as im not gona replate it after weld!!










close up!!










these r the 2 ends i cut off and will reweld!! notice the one nut that broke lose!! ima re weld tha chit outa both b 4 i seal it back up!!














this is the old bolt!! the threads were flatened nasty ware the hyme joint was over it!! then a veiw of the replacement bolt!! found these at the job and the sholder was the perfect diamater so ima have the remainder of the sholder machined down to the thread i need!!!!










wrong way to bolt a hyme joint!!!










test fit of sholdered bolt!!










new machined bolt!! made two fo em of course!! also left one of the og bolts n tha pic fer refrence!!! and the hyme off my wish bone!!!










thats a lil of the machine shop capabilites!!!! this ant my first machined part to go on her!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Wish I had a lathe


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 839 users online. 274 members and 565 guests
Most users ever online was 3,659, 07-23-2011 at 08:11 PM.

‎Texas 61 Impala
‎L0W C
‎DA SHOCKER
‎moncho64
‎KINGLOWNESS
‎low81regal
‎RIDES3
‎bigg_E
‎Ren
‎LOWRIDER SCENE
‎815moto
‎uso86BAYAREA
‎155/80/13
‎CJAY
‎Raise Up
‎cruz77
‎chevycaprice89
‎REV. chuck
‎DANNY FLACO AZ
‎GTSATX
‎mleyva215
‎chef
‎ricezart
‎Danee08
‎ivan619
‎Str8 Klownin
‎Yogi
‎sjcruiser66
‎cashmoneyspeed
‎Rivis~N~Lacs
‎G.M.C PRODUCTIONS
‎Kidblack
‎l.b. ryder
‎COBRA-KAI-DOJO
‎S.E.R. 61 RAG
‎SAUL
‎Tradition 808
‎robncheal
‎AT1in2009
‎LIL LUIS
‎regal_swaga
‎KushMaster
‎POISON 831
‎CADILLAC JAY
‎PAT-RICK
‎Egon
‎SAM TORRES
‎scrappin68
‎egan808
‎*CoupeDTS*
‎ARMANDO FLORES
‎POMONA_425
‎DANNY BOF 2K11
‎sanjo_66
‎la familia c.c. Az
‎hopndropdownunder
‎recs64
‎OLD G - MAN 57
‎Mafioso1988
‎Eurocabi
‎maddogg20/20
‎izzy63
‎Newstyle Y2K
‎STRICTLY JAY
‎ElQueso58
‎ringo
‎sardsone
‎09joser661
‎beatsmith
‎MAJESTICS~J~
‎RareClass
‎weatmaster
‎jesseholguin
‎bonediggetie
‎capwagonwithwires
‎KandyPainted
‎Bear
‎BIG GIZMOE
‎ElKr0nic0
‎Rick80
‎6ix5iveIMP
‎elmo
‎~G STYLE 62~
‎torresl
‎red63rag
‎SIKSIX
‎REGALROGE..K:.
‎guero vaquero
‎smiley`s 84 fleetwood
‎streetsupraz
‎FUNKSTERGROOVES
‎maguilera63
‎mister x
‎geminid73
‎grapevine509
‎Bigjxloc
‎MRMUGMENOW96
‎MEGAKRON
‎bigjune62
‎909vert63
‎ohilow
‎1942aerosedan
‎PICAZZO
‎jay.ginevra
‎rodzr
‎SEANZILLA
‎bulldogg 54 50
‎doggy
‎bodytec1
‎AmericanBully4Life
‎oxnard
‎harborareaPhil
‎aztecsoulz
‎52fleet
‎dx_xb
‎Sparky
‎0oReFLuXo0
‎MAG8888
‎travieso213
‎Curtis Fisher
‎chingon68mex
‎D.L.O.Styles
‎caprice on dz
‎JustCruisin
‎stuntn65ss
‎fatboy rube
‎Eazy
‎WEST COAST HOPPER
‎cook1970
‎hotstuff5964
‎incman78
‎G~MoneyCustoms
‎furby714
‎HATE ME
‎OMAR TRECE
‎Est.1979
‎64rider
‎NoCaddyLikeMine
‎66CLASSICSTYLECC
‎cadillacBENe
‎supercoolguy
‎805Alfy
‎individualsbox
‎fool2
‎lilmikew86
‎thumpdaddy
‎manu samoa
‎roach3miasto
‎SPANISHFLY
‎trokita53
‎HEAVY METAL
‎:RO~Chucky:
‎Junior LOC
‎listo415
‎wsrider
‎E-Town520
‎EMPIRE CUSTOMS
‎MR. GM77
‎heartofthacity
‎oso70
‎65chevyridah
‎sssam71485
‎PASSIONATE63
‎flako
‎island_rider
‎grandson
‎LIL GOODTIMES CC
‎CasinoDreams
‎javib760
‎street kingz36
‎st1984
‎serve_n_swerve
‎97TownCar
‎shortymack
‎SAC_TOWN
‎CuttyMobbin'
‎shoresmokesalot760
‎RIDIN FOR LIFE
‎lowrollerzlac
‎LacN_Thru
‎BigCeez
‎tangelo 85
‎anthony67
‎RAGTOPDAL
‎RollinDeepSJ
‎1970_monte
‎83 buick regal
‎Cali Way
‎BIG_JAE
‎BoOtZ323
‎aztlan_d
‎MKD904
‎MONSTERGATE1
‎kasem1963
‎ilovetupac
‎stroller
‎boomblaam
‎Tijuanero


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 839 users online. 274 members and 565 guests
Most users ever online was 3,659, 07-23-2011 at 08:11 PM.

‎Texas 61 Impala
‎L0W C
‎DA SHOCKER
‎moncho64
‎KINGLOWNESS
‎low81regal
‎RIDES3
‎bigg_E
‎Ren
‎LOWRIDER SCENE
‎815moto
‎uso86BAYAREA
‎155/80/13
‎CJAY
‎Raise Up
‎cruz77
‎chevycaprice89
‎REV. chuck
‎DANNY FLACO AZ
‎GTSATX
‎mleyva215
‎chef
‎ricezart
‎Danee08
‎ivan619
‎Str8 Klownin
‎Yogi
‎sjcruiser66
‎cashmoneyspeed
‎Rivis~N~Lacs
‎G.M.C PRODUCTIONS
‎Kidblack
‎l.b. ryder
‎COBRA-KAI-DOJO
‎S.E.R. 61 RAG
‎SAUL
‎Tradition 808
‎robncheal
‎AT1in2009
‎LIL LUIS
‎regal_swaga
‎KushMaster
‎POISON 831
‎CADILLAC JAY
‎PAT-RICK
‎Egon
‎SAM TORRES
‎scrappin68
‎egan808
‎*CoupeDTS*
‎ARMANDO FLORES
‎POMONA_425
‎DANNY BOF 2K11
‎sanjo_66
‎la familia c.c. Az
‎hopndropdownunder
‎recs64
‎OLD G - MAN 57
‎Mafioso1988
‎Eurocabi
‎maddogg20/20
‎izzy63
‎Newstyle Y2K
‎STRICTLY JAY
‎ElQueso58
‎ringo
‎sardsone
‎09joser661
‎beatsmith
‎MAJESTICS~J~
‎RareClass
‎weatmaster
‎jesseholguin
‎bonediggetie
‎capwagonwithwires
‎KandyPainted
‎Bear
‎BIG GIZMOE
‎ElKr0nic0
‎Rick80
‎6ix5iveIMP
‎elmo
‎~G STYLE 62~
‎torresl
‎red63rag
‎SIKSIX
‎REGALROGE..K:.
‎guero vaquero
‎smiley`s 84 fleetwood
‎streetsupraz
‎FUNKSTERGROOVES
‎maguilera63
‎mister x
‎geminid73
‎grapevine509
‎Bigjxloc
‎MRMUGMENOW96
‎MEGAKRON
‎bigjune62
‎909vert63
‎ohilow
‎1942aerosedan
‎PICAZZO
‎jay.ginevra
‎rodzr
‎SEANZILLA
‎bulldogg 54 50
‎doggy
‎bodytec1
‎AmericanBully4Life
‎oxnard
‎harborareaPhil
‎aztecsoulz
‎52fleet
‎dx_xb
‎Sparky
‎0oReFLuXo0
‎MAG8888
‎travieso213
‎Curtis Fisher
‎chingon68mex
‎D.L.O.Styles
‎caprice on dz
‎JustCruisin
‎stuntn65ss
‎fatboy rube
‎Eazy
‎WEST COAST HOPPER
‎cook1970
‎hotstuff5964
‎incman78
‎G~MoneyCustoms
‎furby714
‎HATE ME
‎OMAR TRECE
‎Est.1979
‎64rider
‎NoCaddyLikeMine
‎66CLASSICSTYLECC
‎cadillacBENe
‎supercoolguy
‎805Alfy
‎individualsbox
‎fool2
‎lilmikew86
‎thumpdaddy
‎manu samoa
‎roach3miasto
‎SPANISHFLY
‎trokita53
‎HEAVY METAL
‎:RO~Chucky:
‎Junior LOC
‎listo415
‎wsrider
‎E-Town520
‎EMPIRE CUSTOMS
‎MR. GM77
‎heartofthacity
‎oso70


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> had a bolt break lose on my wish bone and had to cut n 2 her to fix it!! this was awite tho cuz i realy needed to shorten it 2 inches n e way so my drive line could b adjusted properly!!! so here we go!! im also gona upgrade the way i origanaly bolted it to the frame!!!!
> 
> i will post more pix after weld and touch up paint if u like!!!
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thats good shit right there!! :drama:



dunk420 said:


> had a bolt break lose on my wish bone and had to cut n 2 her to fix it!! this was awite tho cuz i realy needed to shorten it 2 inches n e way so my drive line could b adjusted properly!!! so here we go!! im also gona upgrade the way i origanaly bolted it to the frame!!!!
> 
> i will post more pix after weld and touch up paint if u like!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Wish I had a lathe


 Yea there nice!! Here we got round 20 lathes and 30 machines!! We just got two new mazac machines!! Newest tech!! It's a mill and lathe on same setup same machine!! Very cool!! I no u got sum cnc exp. So if ur ever looking for a machine job call me!! U got my digits!!!!


----------



## Macias (Jul 31, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I'm parting out a 64. Not Down to frame yet How much you lookin to spend



aw man whatever is reasonable, nothing too fancy, just enough to get my car back on the road again asap. maybe like two bills two and a half?


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.sweetdreamscc.com/CFT.htm


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

*GO RANGERS!! :nicoderm:*


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Cnc cut me some 3/16 to wrap rear of frame and built bridge today now to install tomorrow


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Go rangers!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:thumbsup: Rangers Home Team Champs!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

what a game hell of a battle


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Cnc cut me some 3/16 to wrap rear of frame and built bridge today now to install tomorrow


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

:fool2::sprint:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

game 7 here we come


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TGIF!uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

runninlow said:


> TGIF!uffin:


BET THAT HOMIE!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Fukn best series ever!!!! Now I just hope it a good memory!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

PREPED FOR WELD!!!! WILL WELD AT 330!! PIX UP AFTER!!








CLOSE UP OF GRIND PRE WELD!! CHAMFERED BOTH END FOR A NICE WELD OUTCOME!!








MOCK UP!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

welded and ready for touch up paint and instail!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Inside of arches wraped and bridge installed and rear all put back togther. Not bad for 1/2 days work


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Rangers still are the home team champs


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Rangers still are the home team champs


 "if ur not 1st ur last"


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

theres always next year? lol



dunk420 said:


> "if ur not 1st ur last"


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.tejanosupercarshow.com/register.php


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt. Cowboys eagals!! Allways a nice game!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Any shows going down today in the funk?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> http://www.tejanosupercarshow.com/register.php


 looking forward to it.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anybody have a number for carlos??He sells the batteries..

Thanks
Please pm it to me if possible.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a hook up on contanital batts for $75 each. Brand new


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I have a hook up on contanital batts for $75 each. Brand new


i JUST PMED HIM... wERE YOUR EARS RINGING TODAY?? We were talking about you.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Pm who?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> TTT


 T(•)(•)T


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> looking forward to it.


:thumbsup:This is one of the Best Shows In Texas


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

$75 each brand new 1000cca


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

i need 1


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Proud Resident of *T*arrant *C*ounty!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

MY BOY AND HIS TRICK R TREAT DATE!!! HE HAD A BLAST!!!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

We als have a *TOY DRIVE COMMING UP
*







http://www.sweetdreamscc.com/CFT.htm


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

save from page 2 :wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Two tha top


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

ok prob . engine says on block 2GM 3970010
anyone tell me wtf engine it is


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TGIF


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> TGIF


:yes:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 1 guests)

Texas 61 Impala


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

64ordones said:


> ok prob . engine says on block 2GM 3970010
> anyone tell me wtf engine it is


Ask Bryan from the impala shop! If n e body nose it's him!!!


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Its either a 327 or a 350. I would say a 350 because that was from 69-79 so much more common, the 327 was only in 1968. Thats the years for a 3970010.


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

kool trying to get all the info on it so i can get some work done air baggs are comming next
http://www.bcfab.com/Complete-FBSS-Airbag-Suspension-Kit--58-64-Chevrolet-Impala_p_462.html


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

64ordones said:


> kool trying to get all the info on it so i can get some work done air baggs are comming next
> http://www.bcfab.com/Complete-FBSS-Airbag-Suspension-Kit--58-64-Chevrolet-Impala_p_462.html


I got my air bag setup from CCE here's a pic of what I had done on my tanks.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> I got my air bag setup from CCE here's a pic of what I had done on my tanks.
> View attachment 387844


Aye no mas! Sup Tavo?!?!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> I got my air bag setup from CCE here's a pic of what I had done on my tanks.
> View attachment 387844


who did em??? i need some work done to the vert!! silver leaf and strips!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

jvasquez said:


> Aye no mas! Sup Tavo?!?!


Sup Jesse, you going to Odessa?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> who did em??? i need some work done to the vert!! silver leaf and strips!!!


Hit up my boy Lokey he is the man for stripping and leafing. His work is bad ass and quick turn around 214-780-8869


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thats the same casting number on my 350, there are also some stamped numbers on the front passeger side of the water pump that might help you. theres alot of sites on the web that decode all that shit 



64ordones said:


> ok prob . engine says on block 2GM 3970010
> anyone tell me wtf engine it is


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Car show tomorrow for Boswell high school
cheerleaders $10 entry. at the Sokol center 6500 Boat Club Road, Fort Worth. From 10-1pm


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> Sup Jesse, you going to Odessa?


Na, I have so much going on around here I haven't even thought about it. I was about to go to Cali on the 12th for a big event up in Antioch, outside Sacramento, but it's my Anniversary weekend too so my wife and I gonna hang out here and do a few things.

You going though, huh? If so, be safe and have fun! :thumbsup:

Hit me up whenever you head out to Dallas so maybe I can get that cross from you. GOD Bless.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

topd0gg said:


> I got my air bag setup from CCE here's a pic of what I had done on my tanks.
> View attachment 387844


those look sweet homie


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

jvasquez said:


> Na, I have so much going on around here I haven't even thought about it. I was about to go to Cali on the 12th for a big event up in Antioch, outside Sacramento, but it's my Anniversary weekend too so my wife and I gonna hang out here and do a few things.
> 
> You going though, huh? If so, be safe and have fun! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


It's gonna be a last minute decision for me if I go to Odessa gotta do some last minute stuff on my ride.
That's cool that you gonna celebrate with your wife the holidays are right around the corner so you know we gotta do what we gotta do.

We gotta cruise the G Body's maybe we can take a stroll to an IN N OUT somewhere and I'll take the cross with me.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

64ordones said:


> those look sweet homie


Gracias bro, just pushing the ride along.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

A&M-Custom said:


>


NICE BUBBLETOP IN THE BACK GROUND!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> It's gonna be a last minute decision for me if I go to Odessa gotta do some last minute stuff on my ride.
> That's cool that you gonna celebrate with your wife the holidays are right around the corner so you know we gotta do what we gotta do.
> 
> We gotta cruise the G Body's maybe we can take a stroll to an IN N OUT somewhere and I'll take the cross with me.


I'm not sure about the In-N-Out...I'm a Whataburger kind of vato...but hey I'm willing to compromise. HAHA!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Gracias bro, just pushing the ride along.


 looking good homie:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

jvasquez said:


> I'm not sure about the In-N-Out...I'm a Whataburger kind of vato...but hey I'm willing to compromise. HAHA!!


Coming from Cali you know I'm down with IN N OUT, the compromise is settled it's either some tacos or burgers..lol


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

817PETE said:


> looking good homie:nicoderm:


Thanks Pete, looking forward seeing the bigbody on a cruise.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sup Fort Worth


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Thanks Pete, looking forward seeing the bigbody on a cruise.


 I like to see everybody out rolling:thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Sup Fort Worth


 sup homie how your car coming along


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> I got my air bag setup from CCE here's a pic of what I had done on my tanks.
> View attachment 387844


 sweet homie


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

jbrazy said:


> Its either a 327 or a 350. I would say a 350 because that was from 69-79 so much more common, the 327 was only in 1968. Thats the years for a 3970010.


It was in the 69 as well... My 69 Impala had a 327 with double hump heads...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

The 327 was the work horse for Chevy but was eventually phased out by the 350.. Which is one of the best car/truck engines ever engineered.

The Chevy 327 V8 was first introduced in 1962 and was available with four 
different horsepower options depending on what type of fuel delivery and 
performance setup was available. The three initial carbureted models produced 
from 250 up to 340 horsepower. There was also a fuel injected model that 
produced 360 horsepower. 

For 1963 the 327 options stayed the same until 1964 when the horsepower was 
increased to 365 bhp for the top end carbureted model (known as the L76) and the 
fuel injected model received a boost of 15 horsepower which put it at 375 bhp 
(known as the L84). In 1965, a 4 barrel carbureted 327 V8 known as the L79 that 
produced 350 horsepower was put into production which gave Chevy five different 
versions of the 327 to use in various automobiles. Also there were no fuel 
injection models of the 327 offered in 1965 and afterwards. 
Buy 1966 the Chevy 327 was only produced in three different models because of 
the continuing popularity of the Chevy 396 and 
the introduction of the new Chevrolet 427 V8. 
Chevrolet however decided for 1967 to expand the lineup of 327 engines back to 5 
different models like they had in 1965. The only big difference was now the low 
end 327 came with a 2 barrel carburetor which severely lowered the horsepower 
for the engine. 1969 was the last year for the 327 and by then there were only 
two models produced that created 210 and 235 horsepower. Today, engine parts for 
this motor are plentiful and can be found at any reliable auto parts store.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> Coming from Cali you know I'm down with IN N OUT, the compromise is settled it's either some tacos or burgers..lol


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW

DEC.3 2011*
Setup.. 8am -...12pm
Show 12 to 5*
LOCATION : Partidas music and video 3213 Dawes dr in oak cliff ! (behind GOOD DEALS TIRE AND WHEELS)
Entry fee : 1 unwrapped toy or blanket (valued at $10) or $10 entry fee !*

FREE FOOD !!,BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE KIDS , raffles , live Dj in the mixx !!*

Awards... BEST OF SHOW ( overall ),
Best bike , best bomb,best lowrider car,best lowrider truck, best model car , best pedal car , most members, best bigg wheel ride, best hot rod !!*

FLYER COMIN SOON !! SEE Y'ALL THERE !!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW
> 
> DEC.3 2011*
> Setup.. 8am -...12pm
> ...


nice!! I will bring tha vert!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

cool


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> cool


how da cutty homie?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817PETE said:


> sup homie how your car coming along





chrisdizzle said:


> how da cutty homie?



Supposed to have it at my house next monday


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Supposed to have it at my house next monday


 cool:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:rimshot:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup Augie:wave:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


>



lookin good juanita


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> lookin good juanita


X64


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

raffling off items during the drive 2 Laptops and other cool stuff santa on his bike and then the 10unit police escort to drop off the toys


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


>


how much for the stock wheels shipped? jk......car is looking sharp


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> how much for the stock wheels shipped? jk......car is looking sharp


Shit I want the candy painted tape off the window


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

More projects in and out! :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Rooms confirmed for Odessa. Lets do this!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY/BLANKET DRIVE CAR SHOW
> 
> DEC.3 2011*
> Setup.. 8am -...12pm
> ...


uffin:






juangotti said:


> Rooms confirmed for Odessa. Lets do this!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


>



Nice G-Body homie slap them D'S on it!:thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

juangotti said:


>


love that color. That's about the shade I want for the wagon


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> love that color. That's about the shade I want for the wagon


Salsa Red Toyota color


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

for sale 600.00 cash
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.270934069617041.67430.100001013511200&type=3


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice I like factory colors. Easy to fix if need be


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Let's cruse!!! This weather fidn to get outa control!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

WONT U TAKE ME 2






















































FUNKY TOWN????????


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Hit a deer this morning.










Put it back together. half ass.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Deer Soup Tonight???? :h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Hit a deer this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicca u stay near downtown ware u going that u hit a deer??? Gata hide a body????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Nicca u stay near downtown ware u going that u hit a deer??? Gata hide a body????


I work in Flower Mound. I hit the deer off 1171


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I need a trailer for Tuesday or Wednesday or next week. If you can assist. LMK. I got cash... 682.230.4842


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> I need a trailer for Tuesday or Wednesday or next week. If you can assist. LMK. I got cash... 682.230.4842


For sure for sure!! :| :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

yes sir


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> yes sir


For Sure For Sure!! :| :nicoderm:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

juangotti said:


> Hit a deer this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like venison for awhile, was it 5 point or 6 point...


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Nicca u stay near downtown ware u going that u hit a deer??? Gata hide a body????


Lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I need a trailer for Tuesday or Wednesday or next week. If you can assist. LMK. I got cash... 682.230.4842



i can prolly do sumtin after 6 if that works!!! use tha same trailor i took that 64 to ur crib on!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> Sounds like venison for awhile, was it 5 point or 6 point...


if hes n e thing like me he wouldnt even no tha diff!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

juangotti said:


> I need a trailer for Tuesday or Wednesday or next week. If you can assist. LMK. I got cash... 682.230.4842


I got one can go any time of day


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks fellas. I have a helper. if it dont work out. Ill call one of you guys. thanks


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh shit juan you gonna be sleepin in that bitch aint ya. Looks nice homie im diggin the color


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Today is the last day that you have to get your raffle tickets!! We will be drawing a winner tonight at the ULC meeting!! Come out and show your support!! 

Its Official!! TRUE CLASSICS is Raffling off 1 NEW 2 Wing knock-off tool. If you have 2 wing knocks offs this is what you want!! This tool will make your lead hammer obsolete!! Why continue to hammer at your knock-offs! Tickets will be sold for $1 each or you can purchase 6 for $5. Drawing will be held on 10-28-2011 live at the ULC meeting. Please review the video of how the tool works. If you have any questions please feel free to contact any TRUE CLASSICS member.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v​=vSF9NuFeVDI&feature=related


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Today is the last day that you have to get your raffle tickets!! We will be drawing a winner tonight at the ULC meeting!! Come out and show your support!!
> 
> Its Official!! TRUE CLASSICS is Raffling off 1 NEW 2 Wing knock-off tool. If you have 2 wing knocks offs this is what you want!! This tool will make your lead hammer obsolete!! Why continue to hammer at your knock-offs! Tickets will be sold for $1 each or you can purchase 6 for $5. Drawing will be held on 10-28-2011 live at the ULC meeting. Please review the video of how the tool works. If you have any questions please feel free to contact any TRUE CLASSICS member.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v​=vSF9NuFeVDI&feature=related


wares tha meeting at thus week?? I might bring tha very out! Drove her to work today and holy chit the new and improved wish bone set up make it drive like a caddie!!! Makes me WANa turn her n 2 my daily!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Oh shit juan you gonna be sleepin in that bitch aint ya. Looks nice homie im diggin the color


Yes sir.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> wares tha meeting at thus week?? I might bring tha very out! Drove her to work today and holy chit the new and improved wish bone set up make it drive like a caddie!!! Makes me WANa turn her n 2 my daily!!!!


Thought you just shortned it a inch?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Thought you just shortned it a inch?


Shortened it two inches added locking nuts to all joints and rewelded nuts back in! Between that and the new energy suspension bushings in the trailing arms now the rear feels nice and solid! Car don't wana sway at 70 mph no moe!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Good


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Need a tow? 817 376 7716 -Luis


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Thinking bout selling the 283 outa my 64 complete running with full chrome and power glide with full chrome and the complete dual exaust set up still shinny as hell!! Thinking bout going fuel inject!!! So u get full show moter tranny and exaust!! Still n my 64 drop top so u can come drove it b 4 u buy it!!! Migth add n chrome cross member/and chrome moter mounts if I can't use them on new set up!! U get everything with moter!!! Pm r text offers!! Remember how much chrome ur getting b 4 u send bullchit offers tho!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

few pix of the set up!!



























and here is wat she looks like today!! come test dive it!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Damn I guess Cain was a little rusty in last nites fight


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> Damn I guess Cain was a little rusty in last nites fight


 yup


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

dunk420 said:


> few pix of the set up!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Need some help, when I was at the last Halloween hop picnic, I was talking with someone about interior. There was an Impala he had done there, does anyone know who it was? The interior color was a sand stone (light brown).. I know this ain't much to go on so help me out here. Need to get some work done on Panel truck ASAP..


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Who's headed out to Odessa with me this Friday.. Roll call ULC / Ft Worth riders...

=============================================================================================
Had scatches on both rear fenders from my retro fit work. Just had all four repainted. Plaque flyable again.. LOL I pull my own plaque, well I'm a one man show out here so I have to police myself...:roflmao:
=============================================================================================


NEWLIFE ELA said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> New Wave car committee putting in some work....


Work completed, fenders wet sanded and whole truck buffed n polished, now just need to do a nice hand waxing, touch up on my carpet next and were plaque flyable again..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

POST THEM RIDES UP THAT ARE HEADED TO ODESSA THIS WEEKEND....


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Do we still get the ulc registration for the Odessa show


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Do we still get the ulc registration for the Odessa show


Yes I sent it to David and Fidel.. If you need one I'll send it to you, just let me know ASAP..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Do we still get the ulc registration for the Odessa show


Pre-reg cut off for Tejano Super Show is this Thurs at 7pm 11-17-2011.. Use ULC form..


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

need my carb rebuilt ya know of any place thats good?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Cool thanks homie John


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SHOELACES said:


> need my carb rebuilt ya know of any place thats good?


Mr carb n Dallas!! They do nuthing but carbs!!!
972-291-1101


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

SHOELACES said:


> need my carb rebuilt ya know of any place thats good?


If your in Fort Worth, try Dynamic Industries...They did mine and havent had no problems since


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Wed is the day


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Wed is the day


for?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

the rapture


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

juangotti said:


> the rapture


:run::chuck::thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> POST THEM RIDES UP THAT ARE HEADED TO ODESSA THIS WEEKEND....


Sweet......But the guys down in off topic would say you cant take that hoodless bubble top with gold chinas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> Sweet......But the guys down in off topic would say you cant take that hoodless bubble top with gold chinas


Whats Wrong With Gold CHinas?????:rimshot:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> :biggrin:


no cutdog yet


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Wed


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

wifes new ride got to get it here to the house and do a tare down it runs just going to get cleaned and polished change out radiator and fluids then add the spokes.







:thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

thanks for the info


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sweeet!!! don't see many of those anymore 



64ordones said:


> wifes new ride got to get it here to the house and do a tare down it runs just going to get cleaned and polished change out radiator and fluids then add the spokes.
> View attachment 393131
> 
> :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> wifes new ride got to get it here to the house and do a tare down it runs just going to get cleaned and polished change out radiator and fluids then add the spokes.
> View attachment 393131
> 
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Need. A. 64 impala hood any one have one for sale


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Sweet......But the guys down in off topic would say you cant take that hoodless bubble top with gold chinas


Fort worth top dog right here. Sup loco 61


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

blanco said:


> :run::chuck::thumbsup:


What up Oscar.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

show67 said:


> Need. A. 64 impala hood any one have one for sale


I have one with some damage!! Was told it cud b fixed prety easy!! 25 buks and u can have it!! And it comes with dented up lip molding and dented spear


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> I have one with some damage!! Was told it cud b fixed prety easy!! 25 buks and u can have it!! And it comes with dented up lip molding and dented spear


Do you have a pic. Of the hood and a price for the 283 engine please.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

show67 said:


> Do you have a pic. Of the hood and a price for the 283 engine please.


don't have n e pix of the hood but I stay n east side fort worth if u wana cum take a look! As far as tha moter I'm selling it all togather! Moter tranny and complete exaust system!! Accepting offers of $1000 plus!!Got more than that just n chrome!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Picked up a lathe. Making some new parts. 
First is 1.5" DOM tubing threaded to 1-1/8x7 threads and 1/2 turned down to fit into 1.5x0.120 tubing 

Second is steel bushing for upper control arm for my g-body


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> don't have n e pix of the hood but I stay n east side fort worth if u wana cum take a look! As far as tha moter I'm selling it all togather! Moter tranny and complete exaust system!! Accepting offers of $1000 plus!!Got more than that just n chrome!!!


Werd. I live in east side too . We you have time Sunday pm you number how soon can I get the motor


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 thanks hope it comes out sweet


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

npazzin said:


> sweeet!!! don't see many of those anymore


yeah thats what i told the wife something diffrent for Fort Worth not tomany out and with the right touches i could look damn good we want to paint it a blood red or burple. with a dark purple and light purple guts


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> POST THEM RIDES UP THAT ARE HEADED TO ODESSA THIS WEEKEND....


3 or 4 of us from Majestics North Texas are driving our cars to odessa friday eve. its a long road trip but thats what makes it fun. if anyone would like to cruise with us, hit us up.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Amazing what some soap and water can acomplish!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

show67 said:


> Werd. I live in east side too . We you have time Sunday pm you number how soon can I get the motor


Pm sent!!!!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

sixty7imp said:


> Amazing what some soap and water can acomplish!


Looks good.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> Amazing what some soap and water can acomplish!


Se Mira bien el impala


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Picked up a lathe. Making some new parts.
> First is 1.5" DOM tubing threaded to 1-1/8x7 threads and 1/2 turned down to fit into 1.5x0.120 tubing
> 
> Second is steel bushing for upper control arm for my g-body



Bad Ass...








Skim said:


> 3 or 4 of us from Majestics North Texas are driving our cars to odessa friday eve. its a long road trip but thats what makes it fun. if anyone would like to cruise with us, hit us up.


See You Guys Up There




sixty7imp said:


> Amazing what some soap and water can acomplish!


We Rolling In Your Ride Carlos... Hit Me Up When You Get A Chance


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> Amazing what some soap and water can acomplish!


 looking good:thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Just picked up 64 impala front clip. Decent hood, both fenders good for patching. Bottoms good. Just dented tops on fenders. Good grill and bumper


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*PISTONS & PAINT pictures ===>* MAJESTIX CC​


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

BREAST CANCER AWARENESS CAR SHOW!!! When Sunday, November 20, 11:00am-5: 00pm Where 5801 South Hulen St. Fort Worth, Tx Details top 10 peoples choice show held at Haverty Furniture in Hulen. $20 entry per vehicle. All proceeds will be donated to the American Cancer Society for breast cancer research. Free to come view but dontations are always welcome. For more info contact 817-929-2000


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

$300


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> $300


IF THE PASS SIDE EYEBROW MOLDING AND THE FRONT LIP MOLDING R UN DAMMAGED I WILL BUY THOSE!!!!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

im looking for the eybrows on both sides


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 394155


Whats the adress on this show?...too small to read on my phone


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

-SUPER62- said:


> Whats the adress on this show?...too small to read on my phone


Haverty's Furniture 5801 South Hulen Street, Fort Worth
Sunday Nov 20 2011 from 11am-5pm


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Hells Half Acre!! hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

topd0gg said:


> Haverty's Furniture 5801 South Hulen Street, Fort Worth
> Sunday Nov 20 2011 from 11am-5pm


Thanks homie


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

ok Low Low family be on the look out for this honda accord it was stolen between 5pm and 6pm from the Knights suites between las vegas trail and cherry lane in the west side of fort worth we have been working on it . we found the guy that is suspect for stealing it but he wouldnt come out the house he was hidding behind 2 chicks cops were called and said if we see him if anything happens to him its his falt lol this is a prospect for Sweet Dreams CC and the car has been getting worked on and improving. but thats besides the point u never mess with a guys family or his car its my brothers car so keep a look out 






its a 1995 Honda Accord LX 4 Door With Primered Black Front End with the rest Gold. License plate number CW9-J226. 
Sending thanks to all that Posted on facebook and that have helped in the search . we would apreiciate it if u look out for the car 
SWEET DREAMS CC


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

64ordones said:


> ok Low Low family be on the look out for this honda accord it was stolen between 5pm and 6pm from the Knights suites between las vegas trail and cherry lane in the west side of fort worth we have been working on it . we found the guy that is suspect for stealing it but he wouldnt come out the house he was hidding behind 2 chicks cops were called and said if we see him if anything happens to him its his falt lol this is a prospect for Sweet Dreams CC and the car has been getting worked on and improving. but thats besides the point u never mess with a guys family or his car its my brothers car so keep a look out
> View attachment 394736
> its a 1995 Honda Accord LX 4 Door With Primered Black Front End with the rest Gold. License plate number CW9-J226.
> Sending thanks to all that Posted on facebook and that have helped in the search . we would apreiciate it if u look out for the car
> SWEET DREAMS CC


That sucks, that right down the street from my house. Ill keep an eye out.


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Car Show Sunday top 10 peoples choice show held at Haverty Furniture in Hulen. $20 entry per vehicle. All proceeds will be donated to the American Cancer Society for breast cancer research. Free to come view but dontations are always welcome. 11:am to 5m






​


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


>


sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

juangotti said:


>


looking damn good homie


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

My dog PORKChOP is passed out


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


>


Looking good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Lookin good


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

congrats loco 61


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

true blue regal congrats


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

congrats J took first in 90'luxury black roadmaster


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i took 2nd 60s convertible mild custom


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

congrats tomas aka TEXAS GOLD PLATER


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

congrats fidel baby lincoln


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

congrats to Tony from Prominent CC 64 rag. we all repped for the whole metroplex


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Dayyym Sounds like the DFDUB was puttin it down.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

SKIM with the play by play! Haha all ya have a safe trip home!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

were cruising odessa right now. all the lolos are parked and cruising up and down the main drag.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats to all those that went out to the Odessa show and to H town yall have a safe trip home


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Skim said:


> were cruising odessa right now. all the lolos are parked and cruising up and down the main drag.


Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

im looking for some bucket seats that will fit a 1983 El Camino. any one got any


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

_*We would like to thank Kings Of Kings , Untouchables FortWorth .Funkytown Scikotics , Scion Evolution Dfw an all other cars that came out we raise alot og $$$$ for Breast Cancer research , it got cold but you all stuck in there The Original .............Sweet Dreams CC................. *_


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Had a great time in Odessa! Congrats to all the homies that won and represented Dallas and Fort Worth!!!:thumbsup: Thanks for the invite and Congratulations Loco61!!!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Glad y'all made it back safe and any pics?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Texas Massacre said:


> Can't wait to see the pics.


dirty got real nice cruising footage.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt fer tha folks that drive therr chit!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Congrats To All The Homies That Rep'ed The Metroplex.. Very Good Show, There Was Some Clean Ass LoLo's From Everywhere,,


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Skim said:


> true blue regal congrats


THANKS SKIM CONGRATS


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> Congrats To All The Homies That Rep'ed The Metroplex.. Very Good Show, There Was Some Clean Ass LoLo's From Everywhere,,


X84:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Loco 61 said:


> Congrats To All The Homies That Rep'ed The Metroplex.. Very Good Show, There Was Some Clean Ass LoLo's From Everywhere,,


Congrats Alex from Majestics lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lol, that was kinda funny but he had his plaque to show where he was from :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


>


bet she didn't get drove to tha show!! Sick ride th0!!!


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Check it out 4sale


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Congrats to Alex loco61 and jon with true blue and everyone that went it was good kicking it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas Massacre said:


> Congrats Alex from Majestics lol


LOL Crazy Fidel



Skim said:


> lol, that was kinda funny but he had his plaque to show where he was from :biggrin:



Thanks For Homies.... We Had A Good Time...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving!!  A little early but I dont plan on remembering the rest of the week!! :naughty: :nicoderm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*WE WILL BE HAVING THE NEXT ULC MEETING ON FRIDAY 12-2-11 DUE TO THANKSGIVING AND BLACK FRIDAY THANKS*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 396978


Nice cutdog


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Skim said:


> congrats to Tony from Prominent CC 64 rag. we all repped for the whole metroplex


Yep Tony took 2nd with the 64 and 1st with the caddy. Congrats
Seems like everybody from the dfdub won congrats to everybody ! 
Skim I'm really diggin those banners you had made, gonna look into have some made in the future. Will definitely make the trip out west next yr.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Lil 'G' with the Lonely Bike trophy..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

put on the visor to get a look.......:naughty:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Happy thanksgiving to all my layitlow familia hope everyone has a good day im ready to have some turkey


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Nice cutdog


Thanks bro, your ride is starting to take shape


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Happy Turkey Day everyone, the Cowboys better not blow this one!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 397252
> 
> put on the visor to get a look.......:naughty:


 nice!!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO EVERYBODY!!!!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 396978


 LOOKING BADASS


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Black Friday who is shopping? I aint I have no cash only for impala parts!:naughty:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

artisticdream63 said:


> LOOKING BADASS


Gracias bro


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Happy Thanksgiving Fort Worth Riders


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

npazzin said:


> nice!!!


thanx bro.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Yo this is Mando , great news I am working on a rollin oldies car show for March 4th that is sure to make history. As you know the revitalization of west Dallas is upon us with the grand opening of the Margaret Hunt Hill signature bridge . I am looking forward to having us the fellow lowriders be part of the plans with The City of Dallas & The West Dallas Chamber of Commerce to help with this historical event. I have submitted an application and received a reply and even though this event is months away I was in formed that they are interested and will try to accommodate my request.

Should I be excepted in their plans i will be looking for
1940's
1950's
1960's
And early to mid 1970's display only

Yesir, this event will be history in the making for the entire metroplex mainly west Dallas and you do not want to miss out. The grand opening of the signature bridge will be March 06, 2012, however the weekend prior there will be a huge celebration on Singleton Blvd otherwise known as Bridge-O-Rama providing food music and entertainment. This show will be *limited space and a media coverage event.

If you have a 1940's thru 1975 and would like to be part of this show please contact me at 214-693-4019 your support is greatly appreciated .

Friday, March 2, 2012 – Margaret Hunt Hill Bridge Party
Ticketed event with underwriting opportunities available soon

Saturday, March 3, 2012 – Ribbon Cutting and Street Fair
Free and open to the public

Sunday, March 4, 2012 – Community Day Free and open to the public


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Any show this Saturday?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

READ MY SIGNATURE LATERS UNTIL 2012:rofl:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


>


 GOODTIMES DFW WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

artisticdream63 said:


> GOODTIMES DFW WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!


Support what?....cant see wut u qouted


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

My Christmas party is next Sat, I'm hoping that all my friends from ULC will be attending after the Toy/blanket drive that afternoon. Please call me and let me know how many are coming. I will as usual supply the turkey n ham and other stuff that Carol will make. I will have the bounce house for the kids and movies for them to watch.. Let me know how many are coming and each family please bring a small dish..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> Support what?....cant see wut u qouted


Car show benifit for Sergio on dec 4th


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

any new years eve events?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTT FUNKY TOWN!! IF NY GIANTS LOSE TODAY WE # 1 IN R DIVISION!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

" THE WESTSIDE CONNECTION "
Oldies Car Show






Great news the Rollin Oldies car show has been selected as an official activity for the Bridge -O -Rama celebration. You are invited to be part of this free community event taking place March 2nd - 4th, 2012 on Singleton Blvd in west Dallas.

Time is upon us so get your cars ready for this historical event a 2.5 mi. caravan of oldies is in the plans to roll down the Blvd to this event. A reservation list is coming soon for classics bombs originals and low-riders in the
1940's
1950's
1960's
To mid 1975 class. This is a free show for all participants and spectators for more info please visit the web page for daily updates at

www.bridge-o-rama.com


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

jvasquez said:


>


Sup Jesse, I'm gonna try and make it out for this event I got to work but maybe I can sneak out early.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

MAJESTIX said:


>


THATS A CLEAN 61


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

MAJESTIX said:


>


Man i miss that 62 I need to get my 63 going.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> Sup Jesse, I'm gonna try and make it out for this event I got to work but maybe I can sneak out early.


Cool Tavo. We'll be there until 7-8pm so anytime Bro. It's all for the kids. GOD Bless and thanks for the support Homie!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

MAJESTIX said:


>


Dope video


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas Massacre said:


> Man i miss that 62 I need to get my 63 going.


:yessad:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cold weather=time to start wrapping my frame, sure as hell didn't want to do it in august!


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

MAJESTIX said:


>



FT WORTH LOOKING GOOD!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Got some tires and some pumps for sale...Pm Me for more info


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

MAJESTIX said:


>


Gator Wash. That's my hood.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817PETE said:


> uffin:


Wat it dew Pete


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:dunno:dead in here


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

OK GUYS BIG UPDATE!!!! 1978 El Camino raffle tickets now ON SALE $50.00/ each Get them while we still have them its ur chance to win a custom classic prize winning show car!! Grand Prize is this beautiful candy green flaked custom show care Runner up gets $1000.00 Second Runner up gets $500.00 Third and Fourth runner up get $250 each!!!
Pick up your Tickets at *A&M Customs .... 
































*​


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

A&M-Custom said:


> OK GUYS BIG UPDATE!!!! 1978 El Camino raffle tickets now ON SALE $50.00/ each Get them while we still have them its ur chance to win a custom classic prize winning show car!! Grand Prize is this beautiful candy green flaked custom show care Runner up gets $1000.00 Second Runner up gets $500.00 Third and Fourth runner up get $250 each!!!
> Pick up your Tickets at *A&M Customs ....
> 
> 
> ...



How many tickets being sold? When's the drawing


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

x2 Im interested. Just need to know the specifics. thats a big raffle and would hate to end up in a bad spot.. None the less lay down the specifics and Ill be by to pick up a raffle ticket.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> x2 Im interested. Just need to know the specifics. thats a big raffle and would hate to end up in a bad spot.. None the less lay down the specifics and Ill be by to pick up a raffle ticket.


What he said


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> What he said


lol!


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

juangotti said:


> x2 Im interested. Just need to know the specifics. thats a big raffle and would hate to end up in a bad spot.. None the less lay down the specifics and Ill be by to pick up a raffle ticket.


 Facebook/elcaminoraffle


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

94 SS said:


> Facebook/elcaminoraffle


Good looking out Bob


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.facebook.com/ElCaminoRaffle


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Not sure if anyone needs this. Expires very soon.

Classic Industries
Hurry, our up to 20% Off Sale ends December 2nd, 2011 at midnight PST. Use code *CM211* when asked during checkout.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

USF '63 said:


> Not sure if anyone needs this. Expires very soon.
> 
> Classic Industries
> Hurry, our up to 20% Off Sale ends December 2nd, 2011 at midnight PST. Use code *CM211* when asked during checkout.


gud looking out!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Good meeting


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

The Facebook page still don't anwser the questions. Is it someone from LIL?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for the funk


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

lmao cant post videos no more??


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

WEATHER IN THE DFW FUCKING UP MY DAY.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> WEATHER IN THE DFW FUCKING UP MY DAY.


Mine too but atleast I got a good nap lol


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

I was tearing up some Wii.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

outlawcrewcab said:


> The Facebook page still don't anwser the questions. Is it someone from LIL?


Yea it did but it was kind of hard to find. They are selling 200 tickets the raffle will be after they are all sold so a day has not been set. They are giving cash prizes for 2,3,4,and 5 adding up to 2000.00. This is all info I got from facebook I don't have any other info. It sounds like a good deal I will get one.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I'm get'n ready for my Christmas party if anyone interested drop by, I'm in Arlington...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I want to thank all the members of the ULA for the Recognition award. I'm sorry I was unable attend the ULA Christmas party due to a prior commitment.
I would like to also Thank Ricky from Rollerz Only for bringing the award to me last nite..

Sincerely Homie John


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Homie Styln said:


> I want to thank all the members of the ULA for the Recognition award. I'm sorry I was unable attend the ULA Christmas party due to a prior commitment.
> I would like to also Thank Ricky from Rollerz Only for bringing the award to me last nite..
> 
> Sincerely Homie John


Congrats John:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> I want to thank all the members of the ULA for the Recognition award. I'm sorry I was unable attend the ULA Christmas party due to a prior commitment.
> I would like to also Thank Ricky from Rollerz Only for bringing the award to me last nite..
> 
> Sincerely Homie John


:thumbsup:










THERE WAS A GOOD TURN OUT FOR SERGIO FROM TECHNIQUES CC BENEFIT CAR SHOW THERE WASNT MANY LOW LOWS BUT THERE WAS ALOT OF PEOPLE THAT SHOWED UP TO PLACE A DONATION AND HANGOUT... THAT PLACE WAS PACKED... GOOD LOOKING OUT FOR EACHOTHER...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuqMAM6oRms&feature=g-u


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Badass Vid Germain....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Texas Massacre said:


> Man i miss that 62 I need to get my 63 going.
> 
> 
> i dont even want to talk about it


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

runninlow said:


> View attachment 402857
> 
> View attachment 402861
> 
> View attachment 402865


 Nice pics


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.sweetdreamscc.com/CFT.htm


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

got upper g body a arms wrap and molded with new bushings and ball joints painted black for 250.00
lower g body a arms wrap painted black no bushings or ball joints 150.00
caddy or caprice upper a arms wrap extended and molded no bushings or ball joints 250.00
lower caddy caprice a arms wrap and molded no bushings or ball joints 200.00
upper and lower adjustable trailing arms for caddy caprice lincol g body it dont matter 200.00
everything is ready to go right now you come pay and pick them up right there on the spot for more info call 972 872 5527 ernie A&E customz thank you​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> http://www.sweetdreamscc.com/CFT.htm


Missed You Guys At The ULC Meeting Last Friday.. We Talked About Your Event An We Needed More Information On The Toy Drive...


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry I didn't make it to Sergio's deal Sunday. We had something Sunday for one of our MC brothers that was killed a few months back


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Sorry I didn't make it to Sergio's deal Sunday. We had something Sunday for one of our MC brothers that was killed a few months back


Sorry To Hear About Your MC Brother.. :angel:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

like what kind of info. its all their on the flyers homie. we have a 10 car or bike police escort to the drop off point. and we will be leaving hooters around 3:30pm. due to FWPD dont wanna have their cops on bikes after dark and overtime has been cut for them. but anything els we do have an event created on facebook they can look at and ask the ?s if any but thanks for talking about it


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/events/134159823349786/


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Sorry To Hear About Your MC Brother.. :angel:


X2!


----------



## ay98 (Jul 7, 2010)

This is our second cruisin for toys event at the Hooters in hulen located at 5350 southwest blvd 76109. Last year was a big hit we had well over a hundred lowriders last year and we're expecting a lot more this year. We are asking for unwrapped toys or a $10 donation. All donations will be given the the cowboy santas program for the city of fort worth. At 3:30 we will have the FWPD escort all the cars and bikes to the cowboy santas warehouse in downtown Ft Worth to deliver the toys. we are expecting to have media coverage for this event. We will also be raffleing off lots of items like gift cards, tool sets, netbooks, etc. We'll be pre-selling dvd's of the event for sale and be selling some from the previous year and have a santa clause taking pics with the cars and kids.

We have more info on our website at www.sweetdreamscc.com/cft.htm there is also contact numbers on there if anyone has questions.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Mine too but atleast I got a good nap lol


x2, but kids was running around the hotel room like crazy cuz they was bored and was to get out..........
so i got a 2hr nap and was all over the dfdub. my phone was fucking up so i didn't make it to any show..........


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Badass Vid Germain....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks, bad ride


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I do not want to sell this car but I plan on building another rag instead. Good car if you dont mind doing work yourself because its basically what you see, what you get type of deal. I tried collecting as many parts as I could in order to make the build that much easier. I have brand new floor pans, lower trunk, half quarters as well as the front seat, convertible rack. Its missing some of the stainless trim, back seat and the glass. No it doesnt run because theres no motor lol. 
Has extra solid rear clip to do any donor work that is needed. I also have another solid passenger door for the car that comes with it. 
Take a look. dont waste my time unless you want to TTT and bump the topic for me its all good. I need to sell this soon if I plan on moving to the next project.
Not too many buildable rag projects for under 4 grand these days. *$3999 OR BEST OFFER* lets talk 
text me at 940-902-1057
































































hit me on text if interested 940-902-1057 thanks


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn. Wish I had the money


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt fer a rag under 4k!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> like what kind of info. its all their on the flyers homie. we have a 10 car or bike police escort to the drop off point. and we will be leaving hooters around 3:30pm. due to FWPD dont wanna have their cops on bikes after dark and overtime has been cut for them. but anything els we do have an event created on facebook they can look at and ask the ?s if any but thanks for talking about it


:h5: Kool I'll Let People Know If They Have Anymore Questions To Call You...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> I do not want to sell this car but I plan on building another rag instead. Good car if you dont mind doing work yourself because its basically what you see, what you get type of deal. I tried collecting as many parts as I could in order to make the build that much easier. I have brand new floor pans, lower trunk, half quarters as well as the front seat, convertible rack. Its missing some of the stainless trim, back seat and the glass. No it doesnt run because theres no motor lol.
> Has extra solid rear clip to do any donor work that is needed. I also have another solid passenger door for the car that comes with it.
> Take a look. dont waste my time unless you want to TTT and bump the topic for me its all good. I need to sell this soon if I plan on moving to the next project.
> Not too many buildable rag projects for under 4 grand these days. *$3999 OR BEST OFFER* lets talk
> ...



uffin:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

cool thanks Loco


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

64ordones said:


> http://www.sweetdreamscc.com/CFT.htm


GOODTIMES will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Ttt fer a rag under 4k!!!


sold that bitch today $3000


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> sold that bitch today $3000


wen tony wants sumtim verts go cheap!! hope she gets da love she deserves!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> sold that bitch today $3000


THATS GOOD SKIM WHO PICKED IT UP


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> GOODTIMES will be there :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks GOODTIMES .............
we are also looking for a rag top to take Santa for a ride on the way to drop off the toys. Rag top rides infront of line ahead of SWEET DREAMS CC and if the rag top is in a club they ride directly behind us.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

64ordones said:


> thanks GOODTIMES .............
> we are also looking for a rag top to take Santa for a ride on the way to drop off the toys. Rag top rides infront of line ahead of SWEET DREAMS CC and if the rag top is in a club they ride directly behind us.


LOL Take Santa in the four door. hella room :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:wave:ttt


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

ol santa wanted to ride in the four door but we need the kids to see him lol but we got one for him to ride in


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Shit will put Santa in the back of the truck riding on a reindeer lol


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Shit will put Santa in the back of the truck riding on a reindeer lol


LMAO THATS WHAT WE SAID AND HE SAID OK I WILL RIDE THAT LIKE A BULL


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Go to this page for a bigger image
http://www.sweetdreamscc.com/CFT.htm


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.sweetdreamscc.com/images/1-Events/Cruisin_For_Toys_2010/CFT_2010.htm
The Cruisin' for Toys toy drive is right around the corner and from the response we're getting it's looking to be a lot bigger than last year. So get out the lowriders, classics, hot rods, motrocycles, imports, or even the pata mobile and come support a good cause. We're asking for an unwrapped gift or a $10 donation. If you would like to donate but can't make it out that day someone will be available to come out and pick up any donations. All donations will be delivered to the city of Ft. Worth's Cowboy Santas program for needy families across the city last years pics and all the supporters of the kids we want a bigger showing to show that lowriders and the owners are not gangmembers and are not out doing criminal activity. show fort worth that we care about our kids here.
Santa Clause Is Coming To Town. Bring The Family And Help Sweet Dreams Car Club In Spreading Christmas Cheer. Its Our Last Event Of The Year. Come Out And Enjoy Nice Rides And Enjoy The Holiday Spirit In. Lets End This Year On A Good Note.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Shit will put Santa in the back of the truck riding on a reindeer lol


Lol


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Thank God I'm From Fort Worth!!  :nicoderm:*


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT for a nice weekend


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.convictedartist.com/wire_wheels.html

I'm in the market for some new wheels and I was looking on the wheel forum at some new chinas, but after reading this article:tears: I will put my plans on hold and look into American Made wire wheels!:thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

1961 Impala Bubbletop CUMMIN Soon!!!!
1961 Impala Vert
1985 Buick Regal OG

"Loco 61 Build Up"

MY YOUTUBE 

www.dfwcaststone.net

ULC
SIX ONE RAG BUILDERS

Hey Loco you need to change your signature where it says "1961 Impala Bubbletop CUMMIN Soon!!!!" 
to Rolling the Fort Worth, TX streets!!!
​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> 1961 Impala Bubbletop CUMMIN Soon!!!!
> 1961 Impala Vert
> 1985 Buick Regal OG
> 
> ...


:fool2: :scrutinize:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> www.convictedartist.com/wire_wheels.html
> 
> I'm in the market for some new wheels and I was looking on the wheel forum at some new chinas, but after reading this article:tears: I will put my plans on hold and look into American Made wire wheels!:thumbsup:



http://www.convictedartist.com/wire_wheels.html


:h5: Buy "MADE IN AMERICA" IF POSSIBLE.. :thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> :fool2: :scrutinize:


:rimshot:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

" THE WESTSIDE CONNECTION "
Rollin Oldies Car Show






Show has been scheduled for MARCH 3rd, 2012 from 12pm to 5-6pm or until, it's up to you . Saturday has all the activities such as the trinity river 5k run, ribbon cutting ceremony, parade of giants, health fair, music at the world stage, Mexican American history artifacts, food from upcoming restaurants all leading to the lighting of the bridge followed by fireworks.

www.bridge-o-rama.com 

Free event for anyone with a 1940,s 50,s 60,s and 1975 and under bomb traditional classic and lowriders. 100% family event cars must be clean if they have any murals. Reserve your spot at 214-693-4019 come out and be part of this historical weekend don't delay limited space.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

VeronikA said:


> Oh well I haven't been here too much lately... winter arrived to my country and it's hard to do something on my baby truck. But here is the video just for fun the bed is still not done. I put there the wood just to see if it fits. Maybe next week
> 
> Anyway have a fun homies and thanks to all of you for stopping by here! Me and my trokita really appreciate that!!!!!!!!


TTT


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> http://www.convictedartist.com/wire_wheels.html
> 
> I'm in the market for some new wheels and I was looking on the wheel forum at some new chinas, but after reading this article:tears: I will put my plans on hold and look into American Made wire wheels!:thumbsup:


I got some clean ass Roadsters if interested lmk and ill send pics. And yes they are made in the USA they are stamped


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Just picked up a 64 2dr hard top impala complete car. All glass good. Has motor and trans in it. No title $1200. Rust in normal areas damn good builer


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Just picked up a 64 2dr hard top impala complete car. All glass good. Has motor and trans in it. No title $1200. Rust in normal areas damn good builer


I really wish i had money and wasn't so broke.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


>


thas cheap!!!!


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

outlawcrewcab said:


>


*Where is the 64 so I can come and see it...*


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Saginaw


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

It's a factory AC car also


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


>


:h5:


----------



## kingkong1072 (Jun 3, 2010)

Have a bunch of 64 impala parts full wrapped frame new floors let me know what u need have a thread started for it let me know if you have any questions also selling my 84 cutlass hopper thread on it also


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> I got some clean ass Roadsters if interested lmk and ill send pics. And yes they are made in the USA they are stamped


What size Homie? Pm me the pics


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I STILL GOT THE FIRESTONE SUPREME SI 155 80 13 TIRES FOR SALE, I NEED THEM GONE, $240 OBO, 682-561-7651

ALSO STILL HAVE THE SHOWTIME PUMPS, MAKE OFFERS. NEEDS A MOTOR, THE DUMP PART WITH THE WIRES, A RETURN HOSE..


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Not Bad At All..uffin:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

REMEMBER TODAY IS SWEET DREAMS CC TOY DRIVE FOR COWBOY SANTA. WE WILL BE RAFFLING OFF LAPTOPS , TOOLS,AND MANY OTHER THINGS, STARTS AT 11 AM UNTILL 3:30 THEN WE WILL CRUIZE WITH A FWPD ESCORT TO DOWNTOWN TO DROP OFF THE TOYS AT COWBOY SANTA. ALSO NEWS STATIONS WILL BE COVERING THIS EVENT LETS MAKE THE LOW LOW COMMUNITY LOOK GOOD GUYS AND GIRLS.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

Loco 61
rollin64+
Sup John?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Think If car don't sell soon I may do a raffle. Like $25 a ticket


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

bump!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Think If car don't sell soon I may do a raffle. Like $25 a ticket


That idea i like! :yes:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Car sold


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Big ups to everyone that made it out to the Sweet Dreams toy drive


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Big ups to everyone that made it out to the Sweet Dreams toy drive


What the Hell I pancaked my shit so it's hidden out the picture :rant:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Good turnout for the toy drive, good to see the riders came out for a good cause.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> What the Hell I pancaked my shit so it's hidden out the picture :rant:


Lol sorry homie I took the pic after u left


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 406236
> View attachment 406237
> View attachment 406238
> 
> ...


Lookin GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

-old skool- said:


> Lookin GOOD!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sup Rudy u didnt come to play yesterday....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Big ups to everyone that made it out to the Sweet Dreams toy drive


GOODTIMES Looking Good...:thumbsup:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> GOODTIMES Looking Good...:thumbsup:


 THANKS HOMIE ...........


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

THANK YOU TO ALL THE CLUBS IT WAS A GOOD TURN OUT AND IT HELPED AT THE RIGHT TIME THE KIDS WERE RUNNING OUT OF TIME HERE IS THE NEWS LINK
http://dfw.cbslocal.com/2011/12/11/hundreds-brave-the-cold-for-cowboy-santa-event/


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> GOODTIMES Looking Good...:thumbsup:


Thanks Loco


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

we had a guy out taking picks they came out bad ass facebook me goodtimes and i can tag u in them


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Wassup guys. My Homie Juice is selling an 18 ft. trailer. He is in Dallas. this is his craigslist post... http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/2747714332.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

-old skool- said:


> Wassup guys. My Homie Juice is selling an 18 ft. trailer. He is in Dallas. this is his craigslist post... http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/2747714332.html


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULC last meeting of the year so please try and come out this Friday. Let's end the year on a strong note..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> ULC last meeting of the year so please try and come out this Friday. Let's end the year on a strong note..



TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420::banghead:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

BUMP BUMP


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Got another 64 2dr ht body for sale in dallas classifids


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

WHats Up OutLaw??uffin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Sup I may have a 64 SS by the weekend. We will see


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I have a gang load of small block chevy and power glide chrome for sale!!!!

Og chrome 64 breather
chrome tranny mount
chrome power glide dust cover
chrome powerglide pan
chrome metal sleaved dip stic for tranny ( the one with the billet knob and bolts to fire wall)
chrome wire looms (the ones that r 12 inches long and hide all wires)
clear hei dist
chrome intake
ele choke carb
chrome water pump
chrome og 64 fan
chrome og 64 fan shroud
chrome og valve covers with moonies breathers on each (the 80 dollar moonies breathers)
power pack heads redone
ceraimc coated chrome headders
prolly some more but that's it fer now!!!
Text offers to 817-709-4391 chris


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Solid floors, rockers, rear quarters and trunk. No glass or frame just she'll


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

how much r do u wna trade fer sumtin??? got a title??


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

No title. $500 for whole shell or I'll cut it and sell quarters and floor. The 64 SS I'm looking at needs floors so I may make package deal. The SS has title


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> I have a gang load of small block chevy and power glide chrome for sale!!!!
> 
> Og chrome 64 breather
> chrome tranny mount
> ...



you have ant wiper motors for the 64


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

price on both quarters?



outlawcrewcab said:


> No title. $500 for whole shell or I'll cut it and sell quarters and floor. The 64 SS I'm looking at needs floors so I may make package deal. The SS has title


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

$300 for both quarters


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> No title. $500 for whole shell or I'll cut it and sell quarters and floor. The 64 SS I'm looking at needs floors so I may make package deal. The SS has title


Does it have vins??


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

64ordones said:


> you have ant wiper motors for the 64


None extra


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Yea the shell has Vin. I'll get pics of trim tag in a few


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yea the shell has Vin. I'll get pics of trim tag in a few


Let's work sumtin out on this shell! 
I got cash and chit n trade! Well make it happen! Ima call u!

Also I got a ? Fer everybody!!!

Can u use a 3 wire hei dist on a 92 350 tbi moter with computer????? I don't no if my hei that I got at the swap meet wil talk to the computer r if it even needs to!!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Trim tag on the 64 shell


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FunkytownRoller said:


> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:



Sup Chad???


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Solid floors, rockers, rear quarters and trunk. No glass or frame just she'll



Is this ride a SS Homie?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Solid floors, rockers, rear quarters and trunk. No glass or frame just she'll


If it is a SS I will be intersted in it homie!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Not SS. Here's trim tag.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

A BLAST FROM THE PAST!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Not SS. Here's trim tag.


Ok thanks!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> A BLAST FROM THE PAST!!!


i remember that, had a good time :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

Texas 61 Impala 
artisticdream63 
outlawcrewcab


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Loco 61 said:


> Sup Chad???


Whats going on Alex.....How you guys been doing down there.....Man, I can't wait to get back.......I been looking around on here, Ft Worth is definitely on the come up.....Good times ahead.........believe that..........


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> A BLAST FROM THE PAST!!!



Good times with the Homies!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FunkytownRoller said:


> Whats going on Alex.....How you guys been doing down there.....Man, I can't wait to get back.......I been looking around on here, Ft Worth is definitely on the come up.....Good times ahead.........believe that..........



Everything Is Cool Over Here... Stay Safe:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

_MAJESTICS DFW Is Having There Car SHow TOY DRIVE At Grandys/Taco Cabana On Seminary & I35 Come Show Your Support And Help The Little Ones At Christmas Time.. Bring An Unwrapped Toy.. This Sunday Dec. 18 frm 11am to 3pm Thanks Homies_


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> ULC last meeting of the year so please try and come out this Friday. Let's end the year on a strong note..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> A BLAST FROM THE PAST!!!


Man Alex it looks like your little dogs jackin up that car


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

*TGIF!*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> Man Alex it looks like your little dogs jackin up that car


LOL Yeah He Helps From Time To Tome...:yes:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Got. 2 sets of wheels. 100 spokes 4 sale with tires first set is a set of 13 inch with new 155 80 13 the other set are 14 inch with 185 75 14 asking. $400 each set .


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

pics an location might help 



show67 said:


> Got. 2 sets of wheels. 100 spokes 4 sale with tires first set is a set of 13 inch with new 155 80 13 the other set are 14 inch with 185 75 14 asking. $400 each set .


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

npazzin said:


> pics an location might help


I have pic pm. U number and I live in fort worth


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pm you number I have pic on my phone I from fort worth texas


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> _MAJESTICS DFW Is Having There Car SHow TOY DRIVE At Grandys/Taco Cabana On Seminary & I35 Come Show Your Support And Help The Little Ones At Christmas Time.. Bring An Unwrapped Toy.. This Sunday Dec. 18 frm 11am to 3pm Thanks Homies_


IM GOING TO TRY MAKE THAT


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

Loco 61 said:


> Everything Is Cool Over Here... Stay Safe:h5:


for sure bro...see you all soon.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

estilo71rivi said:


> IM GOING TO TRY MAKE THAT


:wave:






FunkytownRoller said:


> for sure bro...see you all soon.....


uffin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town!!! Ny giants need to go ahead an lose this week$$$


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:wave:ttt


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

any yall stop at the toy drive today?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Majestics Toy Drive Went Good, They Got A Bunch Of Toys... Good To See Support From The Lowrider Community..:h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice rides & good cause!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I didn't take any of my rides. I drove wife's car there but we brought toys. Guess I missed y'all I got there 1:30ish


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for the support a lot of kids will have a good Christmas thanks again 
MAJESTICS DFW


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Thanks to everyone for the support a lot of kids will have a good Christmas thanks again
> MAJESTICS DFW


:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

mondays suck, atleast its only a four day week


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> mondays suck, atleast its only a four day week


That means moe time n da garage!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

selling geeked up glock 17. night sites and trigger job.

pm me


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya, im just kinda stuck at the moment. need some parts to keep goin



dunk420 said:


> That means moe time n da garage!!!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Wifes 83 El Camino Door Panels


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> selling geeked up glock 17. night sites and trigger job.
> 
> pm me


Sup bro send me some pics


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

X 64


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

My X-MAS WISH LIST:

1961 IMPALA BUBBLETOP TO MAKE IT MY 9TH ONE :cheesy:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> My X-MAS WISH LIST:
> 
> 1961 IMPALA BUBBLETOP TO MAKE IT MY 9TH ONE :cheesy:


How many of them done up and how many rotting away?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:rofl:


juangotti said:


> How many of them done up and how many rotting away?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> How many of them done up and how many rotting away?



NONE YET BUT PARTING 2 OF THEM OUT MAKIN SOME X-MAS PRESENT CASH FOR THE KIDS .  1961 IMPALA IS A MONEY MAKING CAR SOLD IN PARTS OR FULL CAR!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> NONE YET BUT PARTING 2 OF THEM OUT MAKIN SOME X-MAS PRESENT CASH FOR THE KIDS .  1961 IMPALA IS A MONEY MAKING CAR SOLD IN PARTS OR FULL CAR!


You are parting out 2 door bubbles? Man that hurts to hear. Some one could build one of them bubbles rather then part them out.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

T T T


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

juangotti said:


> You are parting out 2 door bubbles? Man that hurts to hear. Some one could build one of them bubbles rather then part them out.


You would think that if you had eight bubbletop impalas in your stable that one of those would atleast be a clean street ride. I would rather have one clean ass impala than have eight rotting away, but thats just my opinion, not talkin shit.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2! 



-SUPER62- said:


> You would think that if you had eight bubbletop impalas in your stable that one of those would atleast be a clean street ride. I would rather have one clean ass impala than have eight rotting away, but thats just my opinion, not talkin shit.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> TTT


Where you broke down on 35E in Denton?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Where you broke down on 35E in Denton?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


As I was on my way to drop off my car at The Impala Shop, the stupid left front air bag took a shit, so I pulled over to check it out. I didn't want to drive it anymore so I had Brian tow my ass to his shop.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

-SUPER62- said:


> You would think that if you had eight bubbletop impalas in your stable that one of those would atleast be a clean street ride. I would rather have one clean ass impala than have eight rotting away, but thats just my opinion, not talkin shit.


The Bubble-Top are not rotting away homies they are just chillin until I have the right number of 61's to make it a Money Makin Investment so I will live off my 61's and not clock in and out at a regular JOB!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> The Bubble-


1961 IMPALA INVESTOR EVERY YEAR I WILL BUY ME A 61 AND ON AND ON AND ON UNTIL I COLLECT THE RIGHT ONE!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I AM TRYING TO SELL MY RAGTOPS BUT NO ONE HAS ANY CASH ON HAND BUT ITS ALL GOOD INCOME TAX IS AROUND THE CORNER SO IT WILL BE GOOD TO POST MY CARS TO SELL!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> As I was on my way to drop off my car at The Impala Shop, the stupid left front air bag took a shit, so I pulled over to check it out. I didn't want to drive it anymore so I had Brian tow my ass to his shop.
> 
> View attachment 410563


I Passed By Brian's Today... You Have A Clean Ride Homie....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

-SUPER62- said:


> T T T


Whats Up Jose Luis???:h5:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> As I was on my way to drop off my car at The Impala Shop, the STUPID! left front air bag took a shit, so I pulled over to check it out. I didn't want to drive it anymore so I had Brian tow my ass to his shop.
> 
> View attachment 410563


THAT SUCKS.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> I Passed By Brian's Today... You Have A Clean Ride Homie....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


X2 ONE OF THE CLEANEST CUTS OUT THERE.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey 8t4mc. When's the end-o-year. Full auto AK raffle gonna be?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> As I was on my way to drop off my car at The Impala Shop, the stupid left front air bag took a shit, so I pulled over to check it out. I didn't want to drive it anymore so I had Brian tow my ass to his shop.
> 
> View attachment 410563


SHOUT OUT TO MY HOMIE TAVO FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THIS CLEAN CROSS. GOD BLESS HOMIE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Couple pics from our Toy Drive Saturday. Later Homies!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> I Passed By Brian's Today... You Have A Clean Ride Homie....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Gracias bro, it's still a work in progress. I got hit with the engraving itch so thats the next thing on the list for upgrades.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> X2 ONE OF THE CLEANEST CUTS OUT THERE.


Thanks Dave, hopefully we can take the rides out for a cruise soon


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

jvasquez said:


> SHOUT OUT TO MY HOMIE TAVO FOR HOOKING ME UP WITH THIS CLEAN CROSS. GOD BLESS HOMIE!! :thumbsup:


Jessie, that looks real legit on the regal it blends in dope. I'm glad you put it to use. :thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

merry christmass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> The Bubble-Top are not rotting away homies they are just chillin until I have the right number of 61's to make it a Money Makin Investment so I will live off my 61's and not clock in and out at a regular JOB!


Are they is a dry room tempature climate covered up? If they are exposed to the elements they are rotting away. So your plan is to by 61 bubble and part them out? That sounds like a great investment. I am sure you will make 1 MILLION DOLLARS!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Whats Up Jose Luis???:h5:


Whats up Alex... Im just over here in California enjoying the beautiful weather before I go back to the cold...lol...hope you have a great christmas and new year homie.


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

anyone know were i can get a bench seat for my wife El Camino redone at a cheep price but good job looking to do pink and black


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

64ordones said:


> anyone know were i can get a bench seat for my wife El Camino redone at a cheep price but good job looking to do pink and black


I know a good, cheap and quality place in Dallas it's off of Royal and Stemmons surface road.


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks topd0gg


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Hey 8t4mc. When's the end-o-year. Full auto AK raffle gonna be?


ummm I didnt have a auto raffle planed?? but i can offer a smithing class


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

64ordones said:


> anyone know were i can get a bench seat for my wife El Camino redone at a cheep price but good job looking to do pink and black


Chapos off main st in north side ft worth up the street from stockyards. they do that shit fast and good work very reasonable.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> 1961 IMPALA INVESTOR EVERY YEAR I WILL BUY ME A 61 AND ON AND ON AND ON UNTIL I COLLECT THE RIGHT ONE!


cash them hoes in and buy u a 61 rag already :shocked:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*valentines dance 2012*

:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> cash them hoes in and buy u a 61 rag already :shocked:


Not yet! It will come the day that I will sell my 61's BUBBLE TOP for a good chunk of change! I am still looking for a 61 RAG but not the right one has came across! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Are they is a dry room tempature climate covered up? If they are exposed to the elements they are rotting away. So your plan is to by 61 bubble and part them out? That sounds like a great investment. I am sure you will make 1 MILLION DOLLARS!!!


May be not a MILLION but I will have a good chunk of cash money coming my way! I will sell my Bubbletops for the right price and not just give them away! Like alot of window shoppers that come a just see the cars but they wont buy! I come back another day thats what they all say!:twak:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> Chapos off main st in north side ft worth up the street from stockyards. they do that shit fast and good work very reasonable.


Yeah them vatos get down!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Chappo past away, David went to his services yesterday.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> ummm I didnt have a auto raffle planed?? but i can offer a smithing class


Let Me Know When...:yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas Massacre said:


> Chappo past away, David went to his services yesterday.



:angel: RIP


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

X2 :wave:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Merry CHRISTMAS Homies!!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> *MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

214Tex said:


> X2 :wave:









_*merry christmas*_


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

topd0gg said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL


Merry Christmas Good Times CC DFW


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Merry Christmas to all
the Homies of the U.L.C.*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL THE DFW RIDERS


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*8TH ANNUAL TECHNIQUES DFW TEXAS CHAPTER VALENTINES DANCE 2012
*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/116454-techniques-7th-annual-valentines-dance-43.html

*TECHNIQUES DFW TEXAS CHAPTER
8TH ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE 2012*


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

TechniquesOG said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/116454-techniques-7th-annual-valentines-dance-43.html
> 
> *TECHNIQUES DFW TEXAS CHAPTER
> 8TH ANNUAL VALENTINES DANCE 2012*


GREAT DANCE EVERY YEAR :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TechniquesOG said:


> Merry Christmas Good Times CC DFW


Merry Christmas Techniques CC


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:waveage 3:dunno:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Daaaam I'm mean what's up


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

What's up guys Wanted to see if Ya'll could Help me out We are looking for a InLine 6 Motor Oil Pan I think it's a 250..
If ya'll know anybody hit us up..Thanx​


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

A&M-Custom said:


> What's up guys Wanted to see if Ya'll could Help me out We are looking for a InLine 6 Motor Oil Pan I think it's a 250..
> If ya'll know anybody hit us up..Thanx​


Harrys hot rod n grand prarrie

they got a chit load of chrome everything Including pans at swap meet prices 24/7


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

2012 is around the corner :machinegun:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...w-valentines-dance-february-11-2012-a-43.html


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7tNeb2crUM



we are selling dvds $15.00 each hit me up


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...w-valentines-dance-february-11-2012-a-43.html


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

5811MSgtP said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...w-valentines-dance-february-11-2012-a-43.html


TECHNIQUES DFW TEXAS CAR CLUB GOING TO THROW A GOOD DANCE COME TO THIS DANCE THIS YEAR


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

TechniquesOG said:


> View attachment 412331


:worship:


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

:guns:Fucken Iraqi


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foritos


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Mornen funky town! Da vert fiden to go inject


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> :wave:


Now that u got one of tha cleanest hard tops round u bout ready to start dat vert???


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Ttt for foritos


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Last Friday of 2011...TTMFT


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*3550 Grand Avenue
Dallas, TX 75210**
Inside Fair Park • Gate #5
Open Tues-Sun, 10am-6pm
214-533-4891 


website: http://tmah.org/

*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Funky town!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave: BYE BYE 2011 AND WELCOME 2012!:h5:


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> :wave:



:worship::thumbsup:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...w-valentines-dance-february-11-2012-a-44.html


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Out rollin yesterday


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

NICE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thats whats up. GT on them streets! I see you!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Mornen funky town! Da vert fiden to go inject


:shocked:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Happy New Years Foritos from GOODTIMES CC


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I SEE U GOODTIMES ROLLIN THRU SEMINARY DR!!!, CLEAN 63 BRO, ONE OF THE TOP ONES IN FOROS!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

help me get paid by clickin on the ads at the bottom of the videos


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

HAPPY NEW YEARS FORITOS!!!!!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

WHAT'S UP SKIM. IT WAS A NICE WEEKEND TO ROLL.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

THANKS GERMAIN JUST TRYIN TO KEEP FORITOS ON THE MAP!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> thats whats up. GT on them streets! I see you!


Wats up Skim have a safe trip out in LA


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

good lookin. happy new years homies!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FELIZ ANO NUEVO 2012 -Benny is going to be on the grind 24/7 on selling my rides. INCOME TAX BALLER'S HOLLA AT ME TO SEE MY RIDES I AM GOING TO HAVE FOR SALE!


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

*The ULC has done allot these past years*


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

*ULC 1ST MEETING OF 2011*










CAN WE DO THIS AGAIN THIS YEAR IN 2012?????????


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

time to get her on the road for 2012.............


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 414974
> 
> time to get her on the road for 2012.............


Nice I have a 48 Fleetline good for parts!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> :shocked:


Thanks fer all da help Tony!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Thanks fer all da help Tony!!!!!


no sweat homie.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Nice I have a 48 Fleetline good for parts!


 sup bro I need a door for the 67 right side


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

817PETE said:


> sup bro I need a door for the 67 right side


I have it for a hardtop and a rag! Stop by the house homie!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

I'm reopening my shop IN & OUT HYDRAULICS I will still be caring all HI LOWS products and will have everything in stock like before thanks everyone for yalls support


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Rollin Oldies Car Show

Saturday March 3rd , 2012

Singleton Blvd @ Beckley Ave.
Dallas, Texas

Come celebrate Bridge-O-Rama

Fun food music and entertainment

Thanks to :
West Dallas Chamber of Commerce








That's right come out and join us at this years historical Bridge O Rama celebration of the grand opening of the Margaret Hunt Hill Signature bridge. This event is free to all and will be spread thru out singleton blvd in West Dallas. One of the main attractions will be the oldies and originals car show which will be in the center of all the action near the bridge. Make plans to be part of this historical event

100% media coverage, more info at 214-693-4019


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

214Tex said:


> Rollin Oldies Car Show
> 
> Saturday March 3rd , 2012
> 
> ...



NICE! THEY SHOULD MAKE A BRIDGE LIKE THAT IN FORT WORTH!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)


Texas 61 Impala
rollin64


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I got 6 brand new continental 1000cca battery's $75 each


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I got 6 brand new continental 1000cca battery's $75 each


GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE BRO I DONT MESS WITH HYDRO'S IF NOT I WOULD BOUGHT THEM OFF YOU!:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE BRO I DONT MESS WITH HYDRO'S IF NOT I WOULD BOUGHT THEM OFF YOU!:thumbsup:


BITCH, HE DIDNT ASK U ALL THAT :twak: ALL U HAD TO SAY WAS GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE.
ALWAYS 'SNEAK BRAGGIN' ABOUT MONEY WHEN U POST. WE AINT STUPID!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> BITCH, HE DIDNT ASK U ALL THAT :twak: ALL U HAD TO SAY WAS GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE.
> ALWAYS 'SNEAK BRAGGIN' ABOUT MONEY WHEN U POST. WE AINT STUPID!


LMAO!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lol thats fucked up


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> I'm reopening my shop IN & OUT HYDRAULICS I will still be caring all HI LOWS products and will have everything in stock like before thanks everyone for yalls support


where is it at tomas


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Skim said:


> where is it at tomas


I'm trying to get in at this building off jacksboro hwy by 28th st I already got all the parts ordered just trying to get the right location


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> BITCH, HE DIDNT ASK U ALL THAT :twak: ALL U HAD TO SAY WAS GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE.
> ALWAYS 'SNEAK BRAGGIN' ABOUT MONEY WHEN U POST. WE AINT STUPID!


LOL


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> BITCH, HE DIDNT ASK U ALL THAT :twak: ALL U HAD TO SAY WAS GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE.
> ALWAYS 'SNEAK BRAGGIN' ABOUT MONEY WHEN U POST. WE AINT STUPID!


oh yeah u again its all good homie finish working on your BIKE that you bought from WALMART you dont even have a old school ride! and if you do have a ride its a PINTO!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> BITCH, HE DIDNT ASK U ALL THAT :twak: ALL U HAD TO SAY WAS GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE.
> ALWAYS 'SNEAK BRAGGIN' ABOUT MONEY WHEN U POST. WE AINT STUPID!


DONT HATE I AM A BALLER AND YOU ARE A WINDOW SHOPPER!:bowrofl:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> BITCH, HE DIDNT ASK U ALL THAT :twak: ALL U HAD TO SAY WAS GOOD LUCK ON THE SALE.
> ALWAYS 'SNEAK BRAGGIN' ABOUT MONEY WHEN U POST. WE AINT STUPID!


YA WHATEVER BRO CALL ME THE B WORD IN FRONT OF MY FACE AND YOU WILL WISH YOU NEVER JOIN LAY IT LOW AND MEET ME HOMIE! BUT GUESS WHAT YOU ARE INTERNET PRANKSTER!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Also anyone that is interested in buying my cars bring cash on hand and not be a "WINDOW SHOPPER"!:rofl:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

817PETE said:


> uffin:


WUZ UP PETE THANKS FOR COMING THRU THE HOOD! I TOLD YOU I WILL HOOK YOU UP WITH SOME PARTS!:h5:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> I'm reopening my shop IN & OUT HYDRAULICS I will still be caring all HI LOWS products and will have everything in stock like before thanks everyone for yalls support



sweet!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Nice I have a 48 Fleetline good for parts!


cool homie but mine is a 51..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> I'm trying to get in at this building off jacksboro hwy by 28th st I already got all the parts ordered just trying to get the right location


thats good man keep us posted


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> cool homie but mine is a 51..


:banghead:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> oh yeah u again its all good homie finish working on your BIKE that you bought from WALMART you dont even have a old school ride! and if you do have a ride its a PINTO!


THIS ***** REPLIED TO THE SAME QUOTE 3 TIMES -OH HE MAD LOL!!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> DONT HATE I AM A BALLER AND YOU ARE A WINDOW SHOPPER!:bowrofl:


YEAH U REALLY MAD! LOL


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> YA WHATEVER BRO CALL ME THE B WORD IN FRONT OF MY FACE AND YOU WILL WISH YOU NEVER JOIN LAY IT LOW AND MEET ME HOMIE! BUT GUESS WHAT YOU ARE INTERNET PRANKSTER!



YEAH THIS BITCH IS REALLY REALLY MAD!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

*EDDIE VAN HATIN* IS A INTERNET PRANKSTER! I WONT EVEN WASTE MY TIME ON YOU BRO! GO WORK ON YOUR TEN SPEED BIKE AND STAY OFF THIS THREAD!:finger:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:roflmao::wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

This is *EDDIE VAN HATIN* BIKE PROJECT! 








:bowrofl:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

THIS IS FOR YOU *EDDIE VAN HATIN! 









*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I will sell you a 61 BUBBLETOP SO YOU CAN PAWN THAT BIKE THAT YOU HAVE *EDDIE VAN HATIN   *










$10,000 and dont ask your parents for money! Its bad enough that you still live at home with your parents!:cheesy:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

My car collection for all the INCOME TAX BALLERS I BE WAITING SO DON'T EVEN CASH THE CHECK I WILL CASH IT FOR YOU!:thumbsup:







'


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

AND MORE PICS









































AND MORE TO COME!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

*BUYERS*PLEASE DONT WASTE MY TIME AND YOUR TIME TO COME AND WINDOW SHOP COME WITH A TOW TRUCK OR TRAILER TO COME AND PURCHASE MY RIDES!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

LIKE 50 CENT SAYS "LOOKING AT SH??T YOU CANT BUY YOU A WINDOW SHOPPER" ^^^^^^


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I wont waste my time on this thread I am about making money not a Internet Prankster! :finger: *SO ANYONE THAT IS TYPING BS ON ME ITS ALL GOOD HOMIES I HAVE MUCH LOVE FOR THE HATERS AND PRANKSTERS ALL DAY EVERYDAY AND FOR THE HOMIES THAT ARE COOL WITH ME MUCH PROPS! *


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Mondo from Ghetto Dreams has ask anyone from the ULC who is interested in going to this history making event to get with me or him ASAP.. He needs to know by next week..

THE WESTSIDE CONNECTION
Oldies Car Show






Great news the Rollin Oldies car show has been selected as an official activity for the Bridge -O -Rama celebration. You are invited to be part of this free community event taking place March 2nd - 4th, 2012 on Singleton Blvd in west Dallas.

Time is upon us get your cars ready for this historical event a 2.5 mi. caravan of oldies is in the plans to roll down the Blvd to this event. A reservation list is coming soon for classics bombs originals and low-riders in the
1940's
1950's
1960's
To mid 1975 class. This is a free show for all participants and spectators for more info please visit the web page for daily updates at

www.bridge-o-rama.com[/QUOTE]


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> Mondo from Ghetto Dreams has ask anyone from the ULC who is interested in going to this history making event to get with me or him ASAP.. He needs to know by next week..
> 
> THE WESTSIDE CONNECTION
> Oldies Car Show
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It is going to be off the hook with all the low lows out there this might be a good time to take a 1961 Impala Bubbletop and try to sell it of course on a trailer!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

How much for the elco


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> How much for the elco


I AM WORKING ON A DEAL WITH A HOMIE BUT IF DOES NOT GO THRU ITS UP FOR GRABS!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)


Texas 61 Impala
outlawcrewcab
:h5:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

PRICE FOR THE ELCO- $1,500 OBO BRO:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

DAMN I MISS THIS CAR 1964 IMPALA SS 4 SPEED 327 MOTOR SOLD FOR $14,000 BUT I WISH I STILL HAD IT BUT O WELL I HAVE MORE RIDES TO SELL. MUCH LOVE FOR THE 1964 IMPLA SS RIDES!









*AND YES I BOUGHT THIS CAR WITH MY INCOME TAX WHEN IT WAS A PROJECT SO IF YOU GAMBLE RIGHT YOU CAN COME UP LIKE I DID HOMIES INVEST ON THE RIGHT THING AND YOU WILL HAVE SNAPS LIKE MYSELF!*:biggrin:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> DAMN I MISS THIS CAR 1964 IMPALA SS 4 SPEED 327 MOTOR SOLD FOR $14,000 BUT I WISH I STILL HAD IT BUT O WELL I HAVE MORE RIDES TO SELL. MUCH LOVE FOR THE 1964 IMPLA SS RIDES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ill be there tomorrow to pick up the door and hubcaps bro


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

10 G's seriously? 



Texas 61 Impala said:


> I will sell you a 61 BUBBLETOP SO YOU CAN PAWN THAT BIKE THAT YOU HAVE *EDDIE VAN HATIN   *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hey "tx61" how bout you post some prices?


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

[h=6]_Were going to have our first meeting next Friday 1-13-12. This due to up coming events that we need to go over. We have Techniques Valentines dance plus the 'West Dallas Bridge opening show. The bridge opening is a major history making event. Mondo from Ghetto Dreams has invited the riders from Ft Worth (ULC) area to come join this history making event. He needs anyone interested in going to provide information by next week.. R/S Homie JOHN_[/h]


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Built me some tie rod adjuster sleeves that won't slip like the clamp style for my cutty


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

U.L.C. Texas said:


> *Were going to have our first meeting next Friday 1-13-12. This due to up coming events that we need to go over. We have Techniques Valentines dance plus the 'West Dallas Bridge opening show. The bridge opening is a major history making event. Mondo from Ghetto Dreams has invited the riders from Ft Worth (ULC) area to come join this history making event. He needs anyone interested in going to provide information by next week.. R/S Homie JOHN*
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 416796


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Built me some tie rod adjuster sleeves that won't slip like the clamp style for my cutty


 They Look Heavy Duty...uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

817PETE said:


> ill be there tomorrow to pick up the door and hubcaps bro


Ok homie sounds good!:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> hey "tx61" how bout you post some prices?


What you looking for homie prices range from $1,000-$10,000 whats your budget?:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TGIF MOFO'S


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> TGIF MOFO'S


Times sixty four!!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

too bad the weekend isn't in the 70's be perfect for a cruise


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Times sixty four!!!!


And u knw this...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> What you looking for homie prices range from $1,000-$10,000 whats your budget?:nicoderm:


Hey sell out call me when u get a chance...


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Does anyone on this thread know of any up coming car/lowrider shows in the DFW area and were are the local cruising spots??


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Hey sell out call me when u get a chance...


pm your number bro! :wow:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTMFT!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

smoney4391 said:


> Does anyone on this thread know of any up coming car/lowrider shows in the DFW area and were are the local cruising spots??


Hit up the ULA meeting on Thurs or the ULC meeting on Friday for all upcoming events


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

_*Get ur Tickets before there all Gone space is limited new location... ELKS LODGE
*_


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


What Up Alex.....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Get at u at the ulc meeting for some tickets Leonard


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

GOODTIMES TV Raffle for a club member, please excuse the flyer. Tickets will be available at both ULC & ULA meetings you may also purchase tickets from any GT member.


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 417882
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES TV Raffle for a club member, please excuse the flyer. Tickets will be available at both ULC & ULA meetings you may also purchase tickets from any GT member.




*SEE YOU ARE THE ULC MEETING JAN 13, 2012*


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)

*GET UR TICKETS BEFORE THEY ARE GONE*


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Here's another pic of the booty crew with the ass's down


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 418013
> Here's another pic of the booty crew with the ass's down


Man cant wait to be back in the line up! B-)


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Man cant wait to be back in the line up! B-)


Should b looking gud wen u dew! Just judging by the pix I saw and all the chrome u grabed off me!!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 417882
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES TV Raffle for a club member, please excuse the flyer. Tickets will be available at both ULC & ULA meetings you may also purchase tickets from any GT member.


x64


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 418013
> Here's another pic of the booty crew with the ass's down


Nice....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW FUNKY TOWN, GT PASSIN THRU KEEPIN THE 817 ON TOP


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

View attachment 418832
View attachment 418834
View attachment 418838
View attachment 418842
View attachment 418844
View attachment 418846
View attachment 418847
View attachment 418848


I went to Cali to see a sick family member and was able to stop by and see some of my homies... Imperial - Latin Lords - KLIQUE


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 417882
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES TV Raffle for a club member, please excuse the flyer. Tickets will be available at both ULC & ULA meetings you may also purchase tickets from any GT member.


BUMP


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wad up funky town!!!!


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Wad up funky town!!!!


Whats up Chris?!?!?!?!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

its dead in here lol


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

No Shit.. wake up 817


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 1 guests)


Texas 61 Impala
FORTWORTHAZTEC :h5:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I am selling this 1963-1964 Impala arm rest homies. I need to hook up the homie in the DFW AREA before a list it on craglist. Firts $80.00 takes it!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

One more part I am selling locally is this very nice 1961 Impala steering wheel. The first $300.00 takes it come on DFW riders show love to the homie!


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

Thats a nice steering wheel!!! some1 should cop that quick!!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Sup Rudy you having fun with your emoticons?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ROLANDO64SS said:


> Thats a nice steering wheel!!! some1 should cop that quick!!


I hope so! :x: If not its going on craiglist! :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 418882
> View attachment 418832
> View attachment 418834
> View attachment 418838
> ...


:bowrofl:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*My daughter in the pager*









Playing JV Girls Basketball ... Go Mija daddy loves you :h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I hope so! :x: If not its going on craiglist! :thumbsup:


You have had that for sale for quit some time now.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:guns: :|


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala aka Benny man... Good parts guy 2 buy from.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

64 rag top frame for sale. I'll post pics in dfw classifieds


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Texas 61 Impala aka Benny man... Good parts guy 2 buy from.


You know I take care of my peeps homie! Will deliver your part tomorrow at your casa! Thanks T:h5:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Galaxieriderz said:


> Check it out.


*TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB IN THIS VIDEO LA CHAPTER*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> 64 rag top frame for sale. I'll post pics in dfw classifieds


Say homie let me know if you come across any 61 one parts u got my number homie!:wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

*U.L.C. MEETING 13 JAN 2012
http://www.smokeysbbqtx.com/

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&r...X&oi=local_result&ct=image&sqi=2&ved=0CA8Q_BI*


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&s...3885300&safe=images&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 417882
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES TV Raffle for a club member, please excuse the flyer. Tickets will be available at both ULC & ULA meetings you may also purchase tickets from any GT member.


TTT


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TechniquesOG said:


> *TECHNIQUES CAR CLUB IN THIS VIDEO LA CHAPTER*


That's a dope clip...damn I miss LA


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

what up what up


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Funky town tttt


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Rollin Oldies Car Show

Saturday March 3rd , 2012

Singleton Blvd @ Beckley Ave.
Dallas, Texas

Come celebrate Bridge-O-Rama

Fun food music and entertainment

Thanks to :
West Dallas Chamber of Commerce







Going public with it today at the ULA meeting if your interested I need to here from y'all . I'm limited with space and I will fill it up quick please don't loose this golden opportunity to shine *it would be a great thing to have FtWorth out reppin this event thanks 214-693-4019


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

U.L.C. Texas said:


> *U.L.C. MEETING 13 JAN 2012
> http://www.smokeysbbqtx.com/
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&r...X&oi=local_result&ct=image&sqi=2&ved=0CA8Q_BI*



WE NEED ALL CAR CLUB SOLO RIDERS AT THIS MEETING AND SHOP'S


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do Fort Worth!!! So some good Lo Lo's her in the D.F.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Late nite bump for the funk


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

THANKS TURTLE AKA-FORTWORTHAZTEC- FOR YOUR PURCHASE AND I WILL HAVE YOUR NEW PROJECT READY FOR U SOON! U WILL BE THE NEXT HOMIE WITH A BAD ASS 196* :yes:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> THANKS TURTLE AKA-FORTWORTHAZTEC- FOR YOUR PURCHASE AND I WILL HAVE YOUR NEW PROJECT READY FOR U SOON! U WILL BE THE NEXT HOMIE WITH A BAD ASS 196* :yes:


I bet I can guess the year with out even calling turtle!!!!

Congrats on ur bubble if u finaly got yo dream car!! u no I'm down to help u get er done!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol... 196* u never know..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> THANKS TURTLE AKA-FORTWORTHAZTEC- FOR YOUR PURCHASE AND I WILL HAVE YOUR NEW PROJECT READY FOR U SOON! U WILL BE THE NEXT HOMIE WITH A BAD ASS 196* :yes:


No matter what they say about u... Ur okay in my book. Lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> No matter what they say about u... Ur okay in my book. Lol


Picking you up a 61 huh. Finally. its been a long time coming.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:SUP EVERYBODY


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

817PETE said:


> :nicoderm:SUP EVERYBODY


WUZ UP PETE I AM WAITING FOR YOU TO COME AND BUY MORE PARTS FROM ME!:h5:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> No matter what they say about u... Ur okay in my book. Lol


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE LIKE THE SAYING SAYS "STICKS AND STONES MAY BREAK MY BONES BUT WORDS NEVER WILL" :naughty:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> No matter what they say about u... Ur okay in my book. Lol


WHO BETTER TO GET A 196* THAN MY HOMIE TURTLE WE GO BACK IN THE HIGH SCHOOL DAYS HOMIE! :h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Lol... 196* u never know..


All suspencfull an chit! Rep dat chit! Wat I wana no is did tha 65 vert fund a ht???


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> All suspencfull an chit! Rep dat chit! Wat I wana no is did tha 65 vert fund a ht???


:dunno:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

BUBBLETOP BENNY SELLING HIS COLLECTION! ONE CAR AT A TIME!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

NO PAYMENT PLANS HOMIES STRAIGHT CASH MONEY! :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> BUBBLETOP BENNY SELLING HIS COLLECTION! ONE CAR AT A TIME!


Got n e cars done up!! Wat r u cruzing????


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Got n e cars done up!! Wat r u cruzing????


 NO CRUISING FOR ME HOMIE STRAIGHT PAPER CHASE! :naughty: BUT I DO HAVE THIS 66 IMPALA THAT I CAN CRUISE!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

This one time in band camp........


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> NO CRUISING FOR ME HOMIE STRAIGHT PAPER CHASE! :naughty: BUT I DO HAVE THIS 66 IMPALA THAT I CAN CRUISE!



Das cool! I just thought if u had a kik ass colection sum of em wud b trophy winners!! Didn't no u had all projects!!! The blue impala looks clean but is that pic from tha 90s r sumtin!! Looks old scoo!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Das cool! I just thought if u had a kik ass colection sum of em wud b trophy winners!! Didn't no u had all projects!!! The blue impala looks clean but is that pic from tha 90s r sumtin!! Looks old scoo!!!


Nah homie its in front of my crib just waiting for the right person to buy it! But I always get WINDOW SHOPPERS! :twak:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Good ULC meeting tonite to start the year off rite, if ur not there get to the next one and help make this year better then last.


----------



## 5811MSgtP (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

5811MSgtP said:


> View attachment 421401


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Hey Benny do u have a set of og wheels for a 63 ? Don't need the tires or hubcaps just the wheels. Lmk please


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

U.L.C. Texas said:


> View attachment 421418
> View attachment 421420


Nice


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 417882
> 
> GOODTIMES TV Raffle for a club member, please excuse the flyer. Tickets will be available at both ULC & ULA meetings you may also purchase tickets from any GT member.


Less then 2 weeks left before the raffle, get ur tickets from any GT member


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Hey Benny do u have a set of og wheels for a 63 ? Don't need the tires or hubcaps just the wheels. Lmk please


I have a set I believe 14 inch wheels I will post pics of hubcap on the wheel! check your pm Tomorrow! :h5:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

817PETE said:


> :wave:


WUZ UP PETE U COMING THRU! :drama:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I have a set I believe 14 inch wheels I will post pics of hubcap on the wheel! check your pm Tomorrow! :h5:


Kool thanks, I don't need hubcaps but just a set of wheels


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Kool thanks, I don't need hubcaps but just a set of wheels


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> WUZ UP PETE U COMING THRU! :drama:


 ill hit you up tomorrow bro


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

817PETE said:


> ill hit you up tomorrow bro


Ok sounds good homie call me or come thru after 3pm I am going to check on a 61 BUBBELTOP on the east side of FORT WORTH! :x:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Benny need them floor panels...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Benny need them floor panels...


 I got them I will stop by and drop it off! What time are u waking up tomorrow? I am on the grind by 6AM! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)


Texas 61 Impala
juangotti
dunk420:h5:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I AM 24/7 PAPER CHASING!:naughty:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I am selling another Bubbletop 817 PETE has first shots! This is a chance to own a 61 Bubbletop Pete u asked if I will sell one! so this is your chance. I am selling the 61's so I can throw all my cash on this one!

































1961 BEL-AIR BUBBLETOP NOT TO MANY ROLLING THRU THE HOOD MIGHT BE THE ONLY ONE IN NORTHSIDE TO ROLL A 1961 BELAIR BUBBLETOP!:naughty:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

nice


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> nice


THANKS BIG HOMIE! :h5:


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

TECHNIQUES DFW VALENTINES DANCE









GOOD TIMES DFW RAFFLE TICKETS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning 817


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

What up Joe


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> What up Joe


 Wats good Tavo


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I am selling another Bubbletop 817 PETE has first shots! This is a chance to own a 61 Bubbletop Pete u asked if I will sell one! so this is your chance. I am selling the 61's so I can throw all my cash on this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benny a 61 bubble bel air is actually a lot rarer car than a bubbletop 61 impala. the street rod guys go nuts for those.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wats good Tavo


Not much bro just chillin @ work watching the football games and the UFC fights from last nite.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> Benny a 61 bubble bel air is actually a lot rarer car than a bubbletop 61 impala. the street rod guys go nuts for those.


\\\

:h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> ttt


Thanks fer helping this weekend bra!! I no tha drop is n da right hands now!! Hopefully well Cruz Denton b 4 I DRIVE my chit home!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Bump


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Thanks fer helping this weekend bra!! I no tha drop is n da right hands now!! Hopefully well Cruz Denton b 4 I DRIVE my chit home!!!!


Yall get at me Chris so I can roll too


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Yall get at me Chris so I can roll too


AND U NO THIS MAIN!!! X64


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> AND U NO THIS MAIN!!! X64


I'll roll with u guys also....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I'll roll with u guys also....


The begining of a cruz from the impala shop to fort worth!! Maybe Cruz denton fer a bit b 4 heading home to da funk???


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Cool... I'm gonna go head and get that hood from u...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Cool... I'm gonna go head and get that hood from u...


Come scoop that hoe!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHR DA FCK IS ER BODY THESE DAYS? JS


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> WHR DA FCK IS ER BODY THESE DAYS? JS


Facebook homie lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

1regio3 said:


> Facebook homie lol


Never! That shit is a waste!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FOUND A NICE 1967 IMPALA COUPE PROJECT $2,500 OBO LET ME KNOW IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED! SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY TITLE IN HAND


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I just picked up another 64. A factory ac car check out Dallas ad in classifieds


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I just picked up another 64. A factory ac car check out Dallas ad in classifieds


64 impala finder! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> FOUND A NICE 1967 IMPALA COUPE PROJECT $2,500 OBO LET ME KNOW IF ANY ONE IS INTERESTED! SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY TITLE IN HAND


Seen it... Very nice find.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Seen it... Very nice find.



IT SURE IS~ ITS A HOMIES CAR HE IS TRYING TO SELL IT! :h5:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

When is the next Swap Meet at LaGrave?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

any of all have a set of roller wheels and tires for a g body??


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

some one told me its in march



817.TX. said:


> When is the next Swap Meet at LaGrave?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I just picked up another 64. A factory ac car check out Dallas ad in classifieds


Couldn't find it!!! Post a link!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> Couldn't find it!!! Post a link!!!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-vehicle-parts-classifieds/197252-dallas-fort-worth-new-classified-333.html


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I also have all 3 rear windows out 64 impala 2dr hard top


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I just picked up another 64. A factory ac car check out Dallas ad in classifieds


i need the eybrows and the side trim homie let me know
i got a guy that can fix the trim for me like new


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I also have all 3 rear windows out 64 impala 2dr hard top


I need a good undammaged un rusted set of non ss 64 doors!!! Two door!!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Yall get at me Chris so I can roll too


perfect cruising weather this weekend...Let's roll the rides out Joe and who ever else is down.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> perfect cruising weather this weekend...Let's roll the rides out Joe and who ever else is down.


 WISH I COULD ROLL OUT TOO BUT OH WELL MAYBE NEXT TIME ........


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

U can roll just bring ur cruches homie


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> U can roll just bring ur cruches homie


 I WISH I COULD BUT I CANT .NEXT TIME HOMIE


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

artisticdream63 said:


> I WISH I COULD BUT I CANT .NEXT TIME HOMIE


I can take the 63 in your memory that way you can be with The Booty Crew in spirit


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> I can take the 63 in your memory that way you can be with The Booty Crew in spirit


 LOL OK COME PICK HER UP AND BE NICE TO HER .......


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 424224


Nice....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

artisticdream63 said:


> I WISH I COULD BUT I CANT .NEXT TIME HOMIE


fo show gtimer


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Foritos


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 424224


Good talkin to y'all "GOODTIMERS" earlier !!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TGIF!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> Good talkin to y'all "GOODTIMERS" earlier !!


 ANYTIME HOMIE


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I posted in Dallas classifieds on here all the AC parts from
Dash off 64


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sup Joe gt looking good... Much props..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Sup Joe gt looking good... Much props..


Thanks homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Got alot of 64 chrome for sale!!

Got the complete steering setup 
center link
cyl slave drive
steering box
steering assist ect!!! U get it all still conected ready to roll!
Had the cyl and assist drive both rebuilt after chrome!!
Want 450 obo for the hole setup! Got pix of it! It's still on my vert! Don't no wat all years it will fit!!! Ima try an upgrade to rack an pinnion!!! 



































also got a chrome tranny mount 80 buks
chrome power glide pan 45
og 64 chrome fan 50
power glide dust cover chrome 35
polished allunimum b&m fuel pump 50
og 64 valve covers chrome with chrome monnies breathers added 80
og 64 oil filter holder chromed 40


Call r text fer pix!!!
817-709-4391 Chris 
all this stuff was on my 64 vert but I'm going fuel inject now so this all extra!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Got alot of 64 chrome for sale!!
> 
> Got the complete steering setup
> center link
> ...


looks like you at Brian's shop up in Denton.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes sir looks like it


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

My Homie Hood Saint video just released last night....recorded in FT. Worth. GOD Bless!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

jvasquez said:


> My Homie Hood Saint video just released last night....recorded in FT. Worth. GOD Bless!


Big props Jessie, I'm digging the positive vibes :thumbsup:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Big props Jessie, I'm digging the positive vibes :thumbsup:


 X63


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTt funky town!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Got alot of 64 chrome for sale!!
> 
> Got the complete steering setup
> center link
> ...


pix of the rest of the chrome!! im keeping the og breather!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for the funk


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> Big props Jessie, I'm digging the positive vibes :thumbsup:





artisticdream63 said:


> X63


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ware r my funky town ridaz!!!!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Solid rear clip off 64 from doors back $500


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

jvasquez said:


> My Homie Hood Saint video just released last night....recorded in FT. Worth. GOD Bless!


Sweet Video Jessie :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:good video


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

jvasquez said:


> My Homie Hood Saint video just released last night....recorded in FT. Worth. GOD Bless!


Real cool!!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 417882
> 
> 
> GOODTIMES TV Raffle for a club member, please excuse the flyer. Tickets will be available at both ULC & ULA meetings you may also purchase tickets from any GT member.


TTT 2 more days till drawing


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Headers for v8 $50







Chrome pully's $25 for both







Chrome water pump $50

Posting these up for a homie, if interested feel free to send pm.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Good morning peeps!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Yall get at me Chris so I can roll too


let me know too. I'll be getting my car back pretty soon .


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

Income Tax Time: $2,000 CASH!

Contact: BIG MIKE (469) 274-4146

SEE MORE PIX ===> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/310615-1968-impala-2dr-htp.html#post14377776


























[


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

BIG MIKE 64 said:


> Income Tax Time: $2,000 CASH!
> 
> Contact: BIG MIKE (469) 274-4146
> 
> ...


NICE PROJECT 68 HOMIE! COME ON INCOME TAX BALLER MAKE IT RAIN FOR THIS HOMIE


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> NICE PROJECT 68 HOMIE! COME ON INCOME TAX BALLER MAKE IT RAIN FOR THIS HOMIE


WHAT UP BENNY!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> TTT 2 more days till drawing


Get ur tickets funky town !


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:yawn:


----------



## onelow05 (Nov 17, 2009)

Can you tell me what that Chrome water pump fits. Can you send me pics 8175214722 if you haven't sold it


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

\


DONUTS said:


> WHAT UP BENNY!


QUE ONDA MR. LOPEZ!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

onelow05 said:


> Can you tell me what that Chrome water pump fits. Can you send me pics 8175214722 if you haven't sold it


It's a short water pump!
Fits all small block chevy moters!!
350/283/327/305 ect! Not mine but I no a Lil bout it!!!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## onelow05 (Nov 17, 2009)

I would like to buy from you but wont be able to get it until friday.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

onelow05 said:


> I would like to buy from you but wont be able to get it until friday.


I posted these up for my homie Richard you can give him a shout at 817-903-0480 he stays in Ft Worth


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> \
> 
> QUE ONDA MR. LOPEZ!


Thanks for the speaker grill Benny!! Got that hoe in the mail today. One day turn around.. If I need anything else I will let you know bro.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew 817


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wat it dew 817


TTY


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

505transplant said:


> Thanks for the speaker grill Benny!! Got that hoe in the mail today. One day turn around.. If I need anything else I will let you know bro.


NO PROBLEM HOMIE BENNY GOT THE HOOK UP! :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I bumped into freddy from low joe's yesterday and from what he said we may be seeing more of him real soon.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> I bumped into freddy from low joe's yesterday and from what he said we may be seeing more of him real soon.


Yea he supposed to be pulling his 64 out again soon


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Last I heard he was Into real estate and that's real slow right now


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Yea he supposed to be pulling his 64 out again soon


That and some other things..


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> TTT 2 more days till drawing


Last day to score on a nice 42' plasma. the drawing will take place at the ULA meeting tonight. tickets are still available if interested reach out to any GT member.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> Last day to score on a nice 42' plasma. the drawing will take place at the ULA meeting tonight. tickets are still available if interested reach out to any GT member.


GOT MINE ALREADY! :thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> GOT MINE ALREADY! :thumbsup:


cool deal best of luck bro


----------



## BIG MIKE 64 (Nov 12, 2008)

Income Tax Time: $2,000 CASH!

Contact: BIG MIKE (469) 274-4146

SEE MORE PIX ===> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/310615-1968-impala-2dr-htp.html#post14377776



























[


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats good foritos


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> I bumped into freddy from low joe's yesterday and from what he said we may be seeing more of him real soon.


Talk about Blast from the past!!! i hvnt heard that name in a long time!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Big congrats to Pete the painter for winning the TV


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Big congrats to Pete the painter for winning the TV


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTt funky town!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Big congrats to Pete the painter for winning the TV


 thank-you homie


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :thumbsup:


 I already watched a movie on it


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Heading up to the impala shop! Bringing my drive shaft and hopefully get a test drive n!! See u round 5 bryan!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

817PETE said:


> I already watched a movie on it


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

dunk420 said:


> TTt funky town!!


yessir x63


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I got 12 more 1000 cca continental battery's brand new $75 each


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:rofl


topd0gg said:


> pics or it didnt happen


:biggrin:it happened


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

TTMFT ON on hemphill


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*86 blazer with switches*

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/2778416946.html
86 blazer with switches


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

Puro for wor ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning homies


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

TTMFT on hemphill


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone know someone who is or wants to sell their caddy fleetwood? Im looking to buy a clean cut or uncut 93-96. I'm trying to avoid a road trip out of state...thanks in advance


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Anyone know someone who is or wants to sell their caddy fleetwood? Im looking to buy a clean cut or uncut 93-96. I'm trying to avoid a road trip out of state...thanks in advance


theres a couple real nice ones in houston


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> theres a couple real nice ones in houston


I checked those out already. I'm just checking if there is any low pro caddy's out here that haven't been posted for sale.


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

I got a fleetwood for sale wats ur # ill text u pics


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Topnoch said:


> I got a fleetwood for sale wats ur # ill text u pics


Sent you pm


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

TTMFT FORT WORTH!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:h5: JUST SOLD A PROJECT TO A HOMIE IN ARIZONA! 19 MORE TO GO! THANKS INCOME TAX BALLER!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

TTMFT ON HEMPHILL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :h5: JUST SOLD A PROJECT TO A HOMIE IN ARIZONA! 19 MORE TO GO! THANKS INCOME TAX BALLER!


Dis Nicca said income tax baller! Lol sup Benny....how's my baby comin.?,


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Dis Nicca said income tax baller! Lol sup Benny....how's my baby comin.?,


come check it out homie its almost done putting all the pieces back together working OT on this car!:h5:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Dis Nicca said income tax baller! Lol sup Benny....how's my baby comin.?,


I will pm you a sneak peek!:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

Puro FUNKYTOWN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ANY ONE ELSE LOOKING FOR A IMPALA PROJECT! I ACCEPT CASH MONEY OR INCOME TAX CHECKS!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Any Layaway?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Any Layaway?


SORRY HOMIE THIS AINT K-MART NO LAY-AWAY! :nono: CASH MONEY OR INCOME TAX CHECK!:naughty:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

COME ON INCOME TAX BALLER'S COME THRU THE HOOD AND BUY A CAR FROM BENNY! CALLING ALL INCOME TAX BALLERS MAKE IT RAIN FOR THE HOMIE FROM THE HOOD! :yes:


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

TTMFT FORT WORTH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

70's for the new couple days...time to bust out the rides for a stroll.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

anyone have a split bench seat for a 63 impala??


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

TTMFT ON HEMpHILL !!!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> anyone have a split bench seat for a 63 impala??


I do!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ANOTHER PROJECT IMPALA SOLD! THANKS TO THE INCOME TAX BALLERS GOING OUT OF CONTROL! 18 MORE IMPALA'S TO GO!


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

good morning to da funk!!!! big ben checking in


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

wont you Take me to!!!!! FONKYTOWWWN !!!
TTT


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks to all from the ULC FtWorth and ULA Dallas for helping make this event possible. If you from either organization and you still frequent lay it low my thanks is to you. Lots of people have spoken up and reserved there spot for this day.

Over 75 oldies as of now and 65 spots left for grabs. All participants must sign a registration form and it is free I will be at the next ULA and ULC meeting with updated info so please show up to either one and register

FREE EVENT
1000 Singleton Blvd
1940's thru 1979's

FREE EVENT
1100 Singleton Blvd
1980's and newer

FREE EVENT
Rollin Big Wheels
Goodwill Industries
3020 N Westmoreland Rd


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTt fer funky town!!!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> SORRY HOMIE THIS AINT K-MART NO LAY-AWAY! :nono: CASH MONEY OR INCOME TAX CHECK!:naughty:


:facepalm: Cant A Broke Homie Get A Ride From Rag Top Benny? 




214Tex said:


> Thanks to all from the ULC FtWorth and ULA Dallas for helping make this event possible. If you from either organization and you still frequent lay it low my thanks is to you. Lots of people have spoken up and reserved there spot for this day.
> 
> Over 75 oldies as of now and 65 spots left for grabs. All participants must sign a registration form and it is free I will be at the next ULA and ULC meeting with updated info so please show up to either one and register
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> :facepalm: Cant A Broke Homie Get A Ride From Rag Top Benny?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sorry homie broke homies need to get on the grind! :nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> SORRY HOMIE THIS AINT K-MART NO LAY-AWAY! :nono: CASH MONEY OR INCOME TAX CHECK!:naughty:


Benny will do ur tax refund for u... Just bring ur W2 forms..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Sorry homie broke homies need to get on the grind! :nicoderm:


:yessad::yessad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Benny will do ur tax refund for u... Just bring ur W2 forms..



Cashed Too???:scrutinize:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

got 2nd place lowrider class and most members at show


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Topnoch said:


> TTMFT FORT WORTH!!!!!!!!!!!


X64


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

SAY FORT WORTH AZTEC COME CHECK OUT YOUR NEXT RIDE ITS ALL TOGETHER! I JUST NEED YOUR INCOME TAX RETURN! J/K MAKE THAT MONEY HOMIE GET THIS RIDE BEFORE I KEEP IT LOOKS GOOD NOW THAT'S ALL TOGETHER!


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 430724
> 
> View attachment 430726
> got 2nd place lowrider class and most members at show


:thumbsup: good job homie!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> SAY FORT WORTH AZTEC COME CHECK OUT YOUR NEXT RIDE ITS ALL TOGETHER! I JUST NEED YOUR INCOME TAX RETURN! J/K MAKE THAT MONEY HOMIE GET THIS RIDE BEFORE I KEEP IT LOOKS GOOD NOW THAT'S ALL TOGETHER!


LMAO KEEP IT.. GET IT ON MAIN HOMIE...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 430724
> 
> View attachment 430726
> got 2nd place lowrider class and most members at show


NICE... IS THAT UR GIRL? OR A MODEL AT THE SHOW?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> X64


X64


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Bryan at the impala shop doing big thangs! Nice to have a 60s specific shop local! Income tax upgrades n e body! I no Im spending a few gees on pro help!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> X64


Wad up homie! Swing thru tha east side tomara bout wat we talked bout$$$


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Bryan at the impala shop doing big thangs! Nice to have a 60s specific shop local! Income tax upgrades n e body! I no Im spending a few gees on pro help!!!


I thought he only did 58-64 or something like that!! :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

what up homies..


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> LMAO KEEP IT.. GET IT ON MAIN HOMIE...


NAH HOMIE ITS A FOR SALE CAR MY CRUISE CAR IS THE BEL-AIR BUBBLE TOP SO WHEN THE HOMIES SEE A 61 BEL-AIR BUBBLE-TOP THEY CAN SAY THERE GOES BENNY!:yes:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Need some wheels stock with tires need to move my 64 impala wheels are g body wheels help a nicca out got a little money to play with. Need to get this 64 on the road this summer


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> NICE... IS THAT UR GIRL? OR A MODEL AT THE SHOW?


model


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 430724
> 
> View attachment 430726
> got 2nd place lowrider class and most members at show


LOOKS LIKE MY OLD 4 DOOR 64!! IS IT A BLUEISH PURPLE WITH WHIT TOP AND BLUE FLAKE IN THE TOP?? SOLD IT BOUT 7 YEARS BACK BUT SAW IT AT A SHOW LAST YEAR!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> I thought he only did 58-64 or something like that!! :dunno: :nicoderm:


HE SPECIALIZEZ IN 58-64 IMPALAS BUT HE NOSE BOUT EVERY THING CAR RELATED!! HE JUST COMPLETELY RE DID A G BODY FOR A CUSTOMER!! GO TO HIM FOR A QUOTE WEN U NEED SUM WORK!! I TOOK MY VERT TO 5 SHOPS ABOUT THE FUEL INJECT SWAP AND HE BEAT THE LOWEST BID BY 1200 BUKS!! AND HE DOES SOME OF THE BEST WORK SO ITS A NO BRAINER!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> HE SPECIALIZEZ IN 58-64 IMPALAS BUT HE NOSE BOUT EVERY THING CAR RELATED!! HE JUST COMPLETELY RE DID A G BODY FOR A CUSTOMER!! GO TO HIM FOR A QUOTE WEN U NEED SUM WORK!! I TOOK MY VERT TO 5 SHOPS ABOUT THE FUEL INJECT SWAP AND HE BEAT THE LOWEST BID BY 1200 BUKS!! AND HE DOES SOME OF THE BEST WORK SO ITS A NO BRAINER!!!


have brian work on the 64 and even my F250!! he even does general mechanic work on most all GM cars and trucks too. you would be suprised what he is capable of.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Brian gets the thumbs up from me. He did my air suspension and a few upgrades to my engine. He got skills all around.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Impala shop gets down hands down! Best place fir that income tax upgrade everybody works all year fer$$$$$$

and the best part is he can come get yo ride for u and his turnaround is very fast!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

And if your not spending your tax refund with the impala shop. Or Benny hit me up for impala parts and metal cut outs!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

TTMFT FORT WORTH!!!!!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

214Tex said:


> Thanks to all from the ULC FtWorth and ULA Dallas for helping make this event possible. If you from either organization and you still frequent lay it low my thanks is to you. Lots of people have spoken up and reserved there spot for this day.
> 
> Over 75 oldies as of now and 65 spots left for grabs. All participants must sign a registration form and it is free I will be at the next ULA and ULC meeting with updated info so please show up to either one and register
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

looking for the little elbow on the wiper motor for a 64 let me know its the peice that connect motor to wiper arms


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

64ordones said:


> looking for the little elbow on the wiper motor for a 64 let me know its the peice that connect motor to wiper arms


Get with outlaw!!
He prolly got one from every year n 60s


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Let me look!!


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

outlawcrewcab said:


> And if your not spending your tax refund with the impala shop. Or Benny hit me up for impala parts and metal cut outs!!!


U do frame reinforce cutouts ?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a 62 wiper motor that still has arm on it Didn't I give you the wiper motor of the last 64? This 64 I got its missing already


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Topnoch said:


> U do frame reinforce cutouts ?


Yes what do you need?


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Brian gets the thumbs up from me. He did my air suspension and a few upgrades to my engine. He got skills all around.


Yup!!! When he was doing work out his house he redid my full floors on my 63.! Started Sunday I picked up Monday!!! Impala shop all day!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

62 wiper motor work? 



outlawcrewcab said:


> I have a 62 wiper motor that still has arm on it Didn't I give you the wiper motor of the last 64? This 64 I got its missing already


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yes what do you need?


Need patterns for partial re-enforcements on a 64 frame. I got the metal just need it cut! LMK!! :nicoderm:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

npazzin said:


> 62 wiper motor work?


I'm not sure I will check it when I get home


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FOR BENNY'S IMPALA PARTS! CHEAPEST PRICES ON ALL IMPALA PARTS AND PROJECTS! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Benny pm me the pics...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

COME THRU THE HOOD I BE HERE AT THE HOUSE! :wave:^^^^^^^


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Posting these up for sale for my homie Richard if you have questions feel free to reach out to him at 817-903-0408.
14/7 royal wire wheels with 175/70/14 hankook tires. no curb marks no fading $850


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

DONUTS said:


> Yup!!! When he was doing work out his house he redid my full floors on my 63.! Started Sunday I picked up Monday!!! Impala shop all day!


My five nine is there right now! Hopefully the materials he ordered show up soon. I want him to post in my project topic to show "future customers" what he is capable of doing for them. It is going to be an intense build but I feel it's in the right place. 
:h5:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Skim said:


> have brian work on the 64 and even my F250!! he even does general mechanic work on most all GM cars and trucks too. you would be suprised what he is capable of.



Skim is right. Brian knows his shit. Old car, new car it dont matter. If you are in the DFW area and you need work done hit him up.

Some pics of his work for me, firewall work was done in the garage at his house.











































Rear lowers he built for me... Of course they chrome now...


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

There are currently 12 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 10 guests)
ShakeRoks* Texas Massacre+
:wave:
I wonder who the other 10 are?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew homies


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

USF '63 said:


> Skim is right. Brian knows his shit. Old car, new car it dont matter. If you are in the DFW area and you need work done hit him up.
> 
> Some pics of his work for me, firewall work was done in the garage at his house.
> 
> ...


Top notch work at impala shop,Brian has done lots of good work on my ride too


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking for some lower arms for 85 cutlass if anyone has any. Preferably already molded but stock is fine too


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 431697
> 
> 
> Posting these up for sale for my homie Richard if you have questions feel free to reach out to him at 817-903-0408.
> 14/7 royal wire wheels with 175/70/14 hankook tires. no curb marks no fading $850


 wheels have been sold...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> wheels have been sold...


time for some new ones


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

yeah but when i instaled it turned the wiper on it didnt move just smoked up it was froze


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I have a 62 wiper motor that still has arm on it Didn't I give you the wiper motor of the last 64? This 64 I got its missing already


 didnt work it was froze up


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

64ordones said:


> didnt work it was froze up


I will look for that piece u need and if find it u can have it


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Looking for some lower arms for 85 cutlass if anyone has any. Preferably already molded but stock is fine too


A&E Customz in Irving (Ernie) had some in stock last I heard. 972-872-5527


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

jvasquez said:


> A&E Customz in Irving (Ernie) had some in stock last I heard. 972-872-5527


thanks homie


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

64ordones said:


> didnt work it was froze up


Why don't you take arm off that motor then? Or you already trash it?


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

USF '63 said:


> Skim is right. Brian knows his shit. Old car, new car it dont matter. If you are in the DFW area and you need work done hit him up.
> 
> Some pics of his work for me, firewall work was done in the garage at his house.
> 
> ...


dame i might have to hit o homeboy!!! looks good


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 431697
> 
> 
> Posting these up for sale for my homie Richard if you have questions feel free to reach out to him at 817-903-0408.
> 14/7 royal wire wheels with 175/70/14 hankook tires. no curb marks no fading $850


these got any gold in them????? looking for some with gold nips or spokes...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:ninja:


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

TTT FOR FUNKYTOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



To the bottom for all the mas putsssssssss!!!


----------



## El Bear y MC (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Topnoch said:


> TTT FOR FUNKYTOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> To the bottom for all the mas putsssssssss!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Man I hate this site on my phone. Every time I post if I do go to bottom and click on original site it deletes post of my subscrib list.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Man I hate this site on my phone. Every time I post if I do go to bottom and click on original site it deletes post of my subscrib list.


I GOTA I FONE and still cant upload pix from fone

its a 3g tho!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> I GOTA I FONE and still cant upload pix from fone
> 
> its a 3g tho!!!


I was the pic post king with my 3g blackberry but can't figure it out with my 4g windows phone


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

emeraldpassion63 said:


> these got any gold in them????? looking for some with gold nips or spokes...


he sold them already homie


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Im going to be parting out a 63 impala 4 door hit me up for parts.

This is an ac car so let me know if you need any of those parts.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

One from Tim's towing?


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

Is there a DFW classifieds thread? Im looking for a proect car i can drive. Doesnt have to be pretty just as long as it runs good. Im thinking g-body or 80s caprice/impala 2 or 4 door or a 80s fleetwood 4 door caddy. Not looking to spend much maybe $1200 tops (like i said i dont expect much as long as i can drive it on the street). 

can someone post a link if there is a thread?

or does anyone know of one for sale? thanks


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v.../197252-dallas-fort-worth-new-classified.html


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

juangotti said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v.../197252-dallas-fort-worth-new-classified.html


preciate ya!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> Im going to be parting out a 63 impala 4 door hit me up for parts.
> 
> This is an ac car so let me know if you need any of those parts.


need the chrome trim and the wiper motor


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Why don't you take arm off that motor then? Or you already trash it?


trashed it about a week after i got it from u lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

64ordones said:


> need the chrome trim and the wiper motor


It should be here today..Ill pm ya


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Happy b day to big David juerez


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Happy b day to big David juerez



Happy Birthday David :run:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Happy b day to big David juerez


Happpy Bday David


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TechniquesOG said:


> Happpy Bday David


X2 and a big happy birthday to Raymond L also


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> X2 and a big happy birthday to Raymond L also


X3


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

What's up funky town? Damn we been sleeping for the winter


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> What's up funky town? Damn we been sleeping for the winter


Yes We Have...:shh: Im Still Sleeping..  :rimshot:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> What's up funky town? Damn we been sleeping for the winter


sup juan hows the cutty comming?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

yep


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

finish the interior and an get it legal


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Happy b day raymond


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt fer funky town!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Don't really care who wins today all I know is I'm drinking some cold ass beer with some pozole for the game.


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> Don't really care who wins today all I know is I'm drinking some cold ass beer with some pozole for the game.


:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicles/325075-1988-monte-carlo-ls-cl-sale.html


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foritos


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anybody know of any clean big body's or coupe devilles for sale? Cut or in cut I'm lookin for one, a car that is cruzeable.


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

chrisdizzle said:


> Anybody know of any clean big body's or coupe devilles for sale? Cut or in cut I'm lookin for one, a car that is cruzeable.


check out vehicles for sale under texas cars i think seen some in dallas and houston...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

emeraldpassion63 said:


> check out vehicles for sale under texas cars i think seen some in dallas and houston...


I did just tryin to see what's close. I called and talked to the guy with the gray one that says 29k mile for $6000, but it really has 300k. I really wanted the white one that bigpit was sellin but got beat to it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Raymond


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Anybody know of any clean big body's or coupe devilles for sale? Cut or in cut I'm lookin for one, a car that is cruzeable.


:dunno:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for the funk


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Bump for the funk


X64


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Bump for the funk


yessir!!!!ttt


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

four more days for this event put on your dancing shoes on and come out and party with us remember awards for best dressed male and female also most members award..if you have not got a ticket come out to the ULC meeting friday night if not you can pay at the door but you will get in much faster with a ticket..much bigger place then last year they will be selling beer and liquor so do not bring any with you dont have prices on that..hope to see you there come out and party with DFW car clubs..


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

TTMFT FORITOS !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> four more days for this event put on your dancing shoes on and come out and party with us remember awards for best dressed male and female also most members award..if you have not got a ticket come out to the ULC meeting friday night if not you can pay at the door but you will get in much faster with a ticket..much bigger place then last year they will be selling beer and liquor so do not bring any with you dont have prices on that..hope to see you there come out and party with DFW car clubs..


see u there homie


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> X64


I still got this rag frame when you want to look at it?


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

SergDog82 said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Had a blast last year! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Anybody know of any clean big body's or coupe devilles for sale? Cut or in cut I'm lookin for one, a car that is cruzeable.


ttt


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I still got this rag frame when you want to look at it?


Soon!! Call me and well c if we can meet up this saterday!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> four more days for this event put on your dancing shoes on and come out and party with us remember awards for best dressed male and female also most members award..if you have not got a ticket come out to the ULC meeting friday night if not you can pay at the door but you will get in much faster with a ticket..much bigger place then last year they will be selling beer and liquor so do not bring any with you dont have prices on that..hope to see you there come out and party with DFW car clubs..


Looking forward :thumbsup:


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

chrisdizzle said:


> ttt


i got fleet pm ur #


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

817PETE said:


> uffin:




817 TO THE TOP !!!!!


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

anybody know any water jet cutters for glass?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

kool homie..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

are you coming too this one..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ShakeRoks said:


> Had a blast last year! :thumbsup:


are u coming to this one..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

its going down put on your dancing shoes and come out and party with us remember awards for best dressed male and female also most members award..if you have not got a ticket come out to the ULC meeting friday night if not you can pay at the door but you will get in much faster with a ticket..much bigger place then last year they will be selling beer and liquor so do not bring any with you dont have prices on that..hope to see you there come out and party with DFW car clubs..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> see u there homie


kool homie see you there..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> its going down put on your dancing shoes and come out and party with us remember awards for best dressed male and female also most members award..if you have not got a ticket come out to the ULC meeting friday night if not you can pay at the door but you will get in much faster with a ticket..much bigger place then last year they will be selling beer and liquor so do not bring any with you dont have prices on that..hope to see you there come out and party with DFW car clubs..


:thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Just picked up all the outside and inside trim for 64 2dr with new chrome and polish still wrapped in paper $1100


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Just picked up all the outside and inside trim for 64 2dr with new chrome and polish still wrapped in paper $1100


Can you please post some pics of before and after the chrome plating? Thanks!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

It's not 100% of all chrome. I just bought pile and that's what he was told. I would not rate this show trim few small ding but look pretty damn good make offer


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like SS parts?? :nicoderm:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry, my fault I was thinking you had the trim re-chrome at a shop.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

It was all left at a chrome shop. Said it was for 64 SS but he was not sure. I bought I all wraped up in paper


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

Ttt"


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> :h5:


Up Alex? :wave:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

SergDog82 said:


> its going down put on your dancing shoes and come out and party with us remember awards for best dressed male and female also most members award..if you have not got a ticket come out to the ULC meeting friday night if not you can pay at the door but you will get in much faster with a ticket..much bigger place then last year they will be selling beer and liquor so do not bring any with you dont have prices on that..hope to see you there come out and party with DFW car clubs..


:fool2::barf::h5:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

BEEN OUT IN ABOUT, BUT BACK ON THE GRIND! 24/7 SELLING MY PROJECTS AND PARTS ALL DAY EVERDAY! `COME ON INCOME TAX BALLERS COME THRU BENNY'S LITTLE GOLD MINE LOCATED IN THE NORTH SIDE OF FORT-WORTH.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

PLEASE NO WINDOW SHOPPERS! :buttkick: CASH MONEY, INCOME TAX CHECK OR CERTIFIED BANK CHECK! NO PAYMENT PLANS OR LAY A WAY OR I BE BACK LATER ON! :nono:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

fridAY!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> It was all left at a chrome shop. Said it was for 64 SS but he was not sure. I bought I all wraped up in paper


when are you going to back back through for these parts?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TGIF


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TechniquesOG said:


> Up Alex? :wave:



Sup Leonard


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

PAY DAY! :yes:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/events/183357138436555/


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> TGIF


Nice Fleetwood you scooped homie, I got a deal lined up on a clean caddy this weekend:naughty:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/ptd/2840900008.html
cool shop


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Nice Fleetwood you scooped homie, I got a deal lined up on a clean caddy this weekend:naughty:


Thanks bro I'll tell you this much there is some nice ones out there but it's a matter of what you want and how much you want to spend. I couldn't be happier, this caddy is bad ass all the way around inside and out. good luck on your search and keep us posted on the findings.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Post pics top dog


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> http://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/ptd/2840900008.html
> cool shop


How r the prices???


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)

We have come to the conclusion there is really something wrong with our meeting the attendance has been very poor last night we had some good news from Torres Empire but even he saw how some car club and solo member s of the UNITED LOWRIDER COUNCIL are not getting involved it was not a good turn out the only car club at this meeting was TECHNIQUES, New Wave, Majestics, RO, Untouchables, and even Dukes of Dallas….. And a handful of solo riders.. Less than 20 people
PEOEPLE we cannot keep these meeting on hold waiting for people to show up the meeting have been starting later and later however from now on our meeting will start shapely at 830 pm, so if you want to know what going on and if you have put your event on the yearly calendar and don’t not show up to talk about we are just going to skip over it because this is your event and you should be there to talk about it this is your voice to speak.
-Now if the meeting location needs to change we can make that happen and in fact we will make that happen…. 
- We have to be together on this Fort Worth this is you ULC for the taking let not start falling apart for any reason or any disagreement you may have, your voice is you’re VOTE!!!
- A decision was made to go ahead and pay the 50.00 to the ULA in Dallas that why if any of the ULC member what to promote an event we can at no cost, NOW however if you disagree again your Voice is your Vote and you have right to speak your opinion so come to the next meeting.
- We would like to see more Car Club’s / Shop’s or a representative from “YOU” to send to the ULC meetings on your behalf
-We have a lot to do and Easter picnic is around the corner at Gateway PARK this year as always we are looking to get 20,000 eggs and 12 bikes for this event so come on throw in your support and lets us hear YOU!!!
THERE ARE CAR CLUBS NOT COMING YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE SO PLEASE SEND SOMEONE







​


----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## U.L.C. Texas (Feb 8, 2009)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Post pics top dog


I only got a couple so far but here it is.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> I only got a couple so far but here it is.
> 
> View attachment 435510
> View attachment 435512
> View attachment 435513


juice on the caddy??


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> juice on the caddy??


not yet I wanted it stock it's a gift for my kid


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> not yet I wanted it stock it's a gift for my kid


That's a hell of a gift


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> That's a hell of a gift


no shit.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice Caddi Tavo


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive got 63 impala bumpers front and back 50.00 for both!! come and pull them yourself


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ANOTHER PROJECT SOLD! DAMN I LOVE INCOME TAX SEASON! MAKING THAT CASH FROM MY STASH!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuck yeah benny. That's what I'm talking about. Get that money. All y'all income tax ballers go see Benny.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Fuck yeah benny. That's what I'm talking about. Get that money. All y'all income tax ballers go see Benny.


:h5: BENNY+IMPALA PROJECTS= CASH MONEY ALL DAY EVERYDAY! :yes:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT, had fun at the dance last night thanks Techniques :thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Had a Great time at the V-day dance.  Thanks Techniques :nicoderm:


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

Just bought an 82 baby lincoln, anybody know where i can get some body parts for it? (fender, corner light assembly)


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lambda_817 said:


> Just bought an 82 baby lincoln, anybody know where i can get some body parts for it? (fender, corner light assembly)


Is it that 2 tone one from craigslist?


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

yeah, black and gray


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Thanks bro I'll tell you this much there is some nice ones out there but it's a matter of what you want and how much you want to spend. I couldn't be happier, this caddy is bad ass all the way around inside and out. good luck on your search and keep us posted on the findings.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lambda_817 said:


> yeah, black and gray


Sweet that car looked clean


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Sweet that car looked clean


yeah, its going to be my first project


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 435944


hell yeah good find


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 435942
> 
> 
> View attachment 435944


this fool parked it my old stall..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

It Was A Good Valentines Dance Last Night.. Techniques Got Down... 

There Alot Of Nice Ride Coming Out I Cant Wait To See Them Hit THe Street...


----------



## Topnoch (Jan 26, 2012)

TTMFT !!!!!!!! Tejas!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt
hope to b bak in da streets by next week!!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

topd0gg said:


> TTT, had fun at the dance last night thanks Techniques :thumbsup:


thanks homies.:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> It Was A Good Valentines Dance Last Night.. Techniques Got Down...
> 
> There Alot Of Nice Ride Coming Out I Cant Wait To See Them Hit THe Street...


thanks homie alex.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817.TX. said:


> Had a Great time at the V-day dance.  Thanks Techniques :nicoderm:


thanks for coming homie.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

i wanna say thanks too all who came out saturday for the dance hope everyone had a good night..hope to see you again next year.:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town


----------



## onelow05 (Nov 17, 2009)

Does anyone out there have 1964 Impala Headlight Fillers for sale?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ITS VALENTINES DAY TODAY TAKING MY WIFE OUT TO EAT! AND THEN ITS ON TONIGHT!:naughty: :boink:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ITS VALENTINES DAY TODAY TAKING MY WIFE OUT TO EAT! AND THEN ITS ON TONIGHT!:naughty: :boink:



:h5:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ITS VALENTINES DAY TODAY TAKING MY WIFE OUT TO EAT! AND THEN ITS ON TONIGHT!:naughty: :boink:


You know the rules pics or it didnt happen! LMAO


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420s rag at the Impala Shop in Denton yesterday


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

NICE


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

64ordones said:


> http://www.facebook.com/events/183357138436555/


GOODTIMES will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> You know the rules pics or it didnt happen! LMAO


LMFAOuffin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> NICE


X64
thanks Tony!!
Looks like my 64 gots ur 63s back!!! My guards Gona scuff that new paint u werkn wit!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

bump


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I was looking for a bump. Be then I head all the guys by TCU got picked up. Time for a new spot


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I was looking for a bump. Be then I head all the guys by TCU got picked up. Time for a new spot


:rimshot:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

:barf:


outlawcrewcab said:


> I was looking for a bump. Be then I head all the guys by TCU got picked up. Time for a new spot


hno: going threw withdraw


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

. Sneak peek


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Whats up people! I'm looking for the front passenger side rocker panel for an 84 MC. Its the one that attaches to the front bumper. It's made of plastic.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

817PETE said:


> . Sneak peek


nice!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Skim said:


> nice!


Is that Fidels' "Heavy Chevy" ?


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Good morning Ft Worth

Wanted to let everyone know that the rollin oldies car show is shaping up to be a great Saturday event. So far there are about 90 cars listed for Singleton blvd I think 15/20 from FtWorth mostly all oldies. If you are interested in coming out there will be plenty of room i can add 30 or so more cars (would like a few 80's) comfortably to the list, all cars will be parked on clean cement side to side facing the sidewalk facing singleton 120 deep

The oldies lot will be close to everything going on but those spots are gonna be mostly stationary cause the pedestrian traffic. The goodwill lot is for hanging out overflow and those that want to cruise and still want to park somewhere. You are invited to be part of this celebration whether you bring a car or not bring the family and enjoy all the local events taking place*


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do Fort Worth! Loco61, Blanco...Q onda Homies!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks homie


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

-SUPER62- said:


> Is that Fidels' "Heavy Chevy" ?


no sir its my new 76 CAPRICE:biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

214Tex said:


> Good morning Ft Worth
> 
> Wanted to let everyone know that the rollin oldies car show is shaping up to be a great Saturday event. So far there are about 90 cars listed for Singleton blvd I think 15/20 from FtWorth mostly all oldies. If you are interested in coming out there will be plenty of room i can add 30 or so more cars (would like a few 80's) comfortably to the list, all cars will be parked on clean cement side to side facing the sidewalk facing singleton 120 deep
> 
> The oldies lot will be close to everything going on but those spots are gonna be mostly stationary cause the pedestrian traffic. The goodwill lot is for hanging out overflow and those that want to cruise and still want to park somewhere. You are invited to be part of this celebration whether you bring a car or not bring the family and enjoy all the local events taking place*



I would like to bring my 64 drop top!! Pm mr info on how to make it happen!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817PETE said:


> . Sneak peek


:thumbsup:



sixty7imp said:


> What it do Fort Worth! Loco61, Blanco...Q onda Homies!



Sup Pimpin? You Want To Roll With Us To The Swap Meet In Acouple Of Weeks?:cheesy:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes sir


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Money Mike said:


> Whats up people! I'm looking for the front passenger side rocker panel for an 84 MC. Its the one that attaches to the front bumper. It's made of plastic.[QUOT:thumbsup:E]hit me up bro might have the pieces u need


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817PETE said:


> yes sir


Lets Rolll


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

DECATUR SWAP MEET? :thumbsup: IF ANY ONE SEES ANY 61 IMPALA PARTS HOLLA AT ME WILL PAY FINDERS FEE! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

We will be out there. Im looking for 64 ss buck seats. cash in hand.


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

_*I hope everyone had a nice time at this year valentnes dance.... great to see allot of you make out !!!!

:h5:*_


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for the funk, wats up homies


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sup Joe!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

817PETE said:


> Money Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Whats up people! I'm looking for the front passenger side rocker panel for an 84 MC. Its the one that attaches to the front bumper. It's made of plastic.[QUOT:thumbsup:E]hit me up bro might have the pieces u need
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Sup Joe!


wats good Turtle did u move already?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

what it do joe


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> wats good Turtle did u move already?


Proly gona go Cruz Denton this weekend sumtime! U wana roll Joe, Tony , Bryan????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

atleast its friday:|


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> what it do joe


wats good Skim


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Proly gona go Cruz Denton this weekend sumtime! U wana roll Joe, Tony , Bryan????


I'm down get at me


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin: sup


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.yellowpages.com/fort-worth-tx/mip/jcs-sports-bar-7233622


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817PETE said:


> uffin: sup


wat it dew big Pete


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

i need a set of universal 6 lug adapters,let me know if anybody has the set


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> wat it dew big Pete


chilling off of work this weekend


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wazzzzzzzzzzzz
up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Took the streetwood out for its first family cruise today. The family had fun!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Took the streetwood out for its first family cruise today. The family had fun!


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I was out in the cutty today also


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


oh it happend the wife was all mad cuz i spent half the day yesterday cleanin that shit.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Took the streetwood out for its first family cruise today. The family had fun!


hell yea chris


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

--JUICE-- said:


> i need a set of universal 6 lug adapters,let me know if anybody has the set


what it dew Hugo??


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

--JUICE-- said:


> i need a set of universal 6 lug adapters,let me know if anybody has the set


I have some for $65 all 4


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> wats good Turtle did u move already?


Talked the wifey on keeping the house don't wanna lose my shop.... Gonna see about adding on...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Talked the wifey on keeping the house don't wanna lose my shop.... Gonna see about adding on...


dont move that house is bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

topd0gg said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


x83 did u get it put in ur name yet?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> dont move that house is bad ass :biggrin:


X64


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Skim said:


> x83 did u get it put in ur name yet?


I dont play bro I bought it on Sat and had it insured and registered under my name on Monday. gonna install some air shocks in the rear just to give it more cusion it tends to rub on dips.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Skim said:


> x83 did u get it put in ur name yet?


I plan on doing it wensday, I just got all my tires and insured it on friday.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> Took the streetwood out for its first family cruise today. The family had fun!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Talked the wifey on keeping the house don't wanna lose my shop.... Gonna see about adding on...


:h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Where are we meeting up? what time? Saturday? Im noit missing this one. Me and my bro will follow in my truck.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


> dont move that house is bad ass :biggrin:


Thanks...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> :h5:


Whats up homie...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Where are we meeting up? what time? Saturday? Im noit missing this one. Me and my bro will follow in my truck.


Cool Ive Been Trying To Call You Juan... Hit Me Up When You Get A Chance..:yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Whats up homie...



Whats Up Turtle You Rolling With Us Saturday?


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

DECATUR SWAP-MEET! MIGHT JUST GO SEE WHATS GOOD NOT MUCH CASH TO TAKE BUT ENOUGH TO BRING SOME PARTS TO MY CASA!


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> I have some for $65 all 4


send me a pm with ur number


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> DECATUR SWAP-MEET! MIGHT JUST GO SEE WHATS GOOD NOT MUCH CASH TO TAKE BUT ENOUGH TO BRING SOME PARTS TO MY CASA!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

good morning foros!!


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> DECATUR SWAP-MEET! MIGHT JUST GO SEE WHATS GOOD NOT MUCH CASH TO TAKE BUT ENOUGH TO BRING SOME PARTS TO MY CASA!


be there on friday...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Anyone Want To Roll To The Decatur Swap Meet This Saturday Hit Me Up... We're Going To Eat Some Menudo First Before We Head Up There... 5-5:30 ish AM... Let Me Know Fellas...*


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn I wanna go but gotta work and dont know what time im getting off!!  :facepalm::nicoderm:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> *Anyone Want To Roll To The Decatur Swap Meet This Saturday Hit Me Up... We're Going To Eat Some Menudo First Before We Head Up There... 5-5:30 ish AM... Let Me Know Fellas...*


lets go


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> Damn I wanna go but gotta work and dont know what time im getting off!!  :facepalm::nicoderm:





blanco said:


> lets go


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> *Anyone Want To Roll To The Decatur Swap Meet This Saturday Hit Me Up... We're Going To Eat Some Menudo First Before We Head Up There... 5-5:30 ish AM... Let Me Know Fellas...*


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Mira wow....sup Turtle? How you been Homie?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wave: Sup Ft Worth?!? Man I haven't seen you vatos in a minute. Hope everyone is good. I been meaning to go check out Tomas' new shop. GOD Bless you guys.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Jesse..? :wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I need a new r dam near new set of 12 inch r ten inch cyls!!
Who's got me???
Cash n hand!!
817-709-4391 Chris


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

i got a homeboy looking for a Impala . he is looking to trade a 96 cadi on 24s gator interior 5 screens remot start and train horn with system. he is looking for 62 threw 64 hit me up or post some picks must run and look good dont care is ut has rims or factory
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/2863657445.html

​


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

PAYDAY = DECATUR SWAP MEET SATURDAY FOR ME! :wave:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone for being part of this event it is not possible without your willingness an participation. I promise all that come out to represent your oldie or classic lowrider, what ever it may be you guys are gonna be STARS ! We got cameras and KNON radio coming:nicoderm::yes:

Last call for those last few spots if you have been considering please sign up @ 214-693-4019 and join this impressive line up of 40's thru 70's

Dallas:h5:FtWorth


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

214Tex said:


> Thanks everyone for being part of this event it is not possible without your willingness an participation. I promise all that come out to represent your oldie or classic lowrider, what ever it may be you guys are gonna be STARS ! We got cameras and KNON radio coming:nicoderm::yes:
> 
> Last call for those last few spots if you have been considering please sign up @ 214-693-4019 and join this impressive line up of 40's thru 70's
> 
> Dallas:h5:FtWorth


:thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

FORT WORTH CC WILL BE AT THE ULC TONIGHT!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

jvasquez said:


> Mira wow....sup Turtle? How you been Homie?


CHILLIN... GETTING READY FOR EASTER...HOW ARE U?


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

TTT!!!! DFW


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

headed to the meet...:yes:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> FORT WORTH CC WILL BE AT THE ULC TONIGHT!


Ima try and make this one!! Roll thru and well take the vert!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> :h5:


:wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Ima try and make this one!! Roll thru and well take the vert!!


Aight.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

T G I F folks


Event advisories

Party on!

Bridge-o-Rama and our sister celebrations will take place as planned on March 2-4. News reports have confused some as to when the bridge will be open to vehicular traffic. The City of Dallas and TXDoT had hoped that the bridge would open to vehicular traffic at the conclusion of the public celebrations. However, as the City has announced, "due to weather conditions, mainly much needed rain, portions of the construction will take a few more weeks than anticipated." No matter to us! We're still rocking the bridge March 2-4.

Rain or shine

Bridge-o-Rama will take place rain or shine! There. We said it. Of course our official weather policy is: It's not going to rain.

West Dallas neighborhood impact

Due to the bridge celebrations, especially on March 3, there will be greater traffic and (during the Parade of Giants) temporary street closures that may disrupt residents and businesses usual flow of activity. Please plan for temporary disruptions.

As for the car shows let's hope for great weather


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Stopped by the swap meet and picked up the bucket seats I have been wanting. also scooped up a steering wheel for the cutty.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Stopped by the swap meet and picked up the bucket seats I have been wanting. also scooped up a steering wheel for the cutty.


Alota good parts out there r wat????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Hell 58-61 vert shit. I seen a 61 vert for sale for 4 stacks. Almost everything but the motor and trans. oh and windshield. 

62 HT for 2800

2 61 bubbles for 1800 hundo and 2200

hella 64s under 2 stacks

Hella parts for dirty cheaps...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Hell 58-61 vert shit. I seen a 61 vert for sale for 4 stacks. Almost everything but the motor and trans. oh and windshield.
> 
> 62 HT for 2800
> 
> ...



yea ok..:loco: I didnt see any of that,,,,What about the 63 rag bucket for 12500.00


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

LOL 

I got mine


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> yea ok..:loco: I didnt see any of that,,,,What about the 63 rag bucket for 12500.00


You talking about the car roger was selling?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

DAMN MISS OUT ON ALL THOSE PARTS JUST FOUND ME A 65 IMPALA HARDTOP FOR $200.00 WILL SELL PARTS GOOD PARTS CAR! :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> You talking about the car roger was selling?


I dont know whos it was..??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> I dont know whos it was..??


Post Up Pics Of The 63


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Post Up Pics Of The 63


watchoo talkin bout willis!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> watchoo talkin bout willis!


:ugh::sprint:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> You talking about the car roger was selling?


yep. came up on a ford 9" versailles rear end for $350 :biggrin: and 5 og campbell zeniths with ko's and adapters hella cheap


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Post Up Pics Of The 63


:shocked:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

That's the 63 Roger was selling.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> LOL
> 
> I got mine


SAY HOMIE THOSE ARE FOR A 65 SS IMPALA IF THE DRIVER SIDE SEAT FOLDS FORWARD AND NOT SIDE WAYS ITS FOR A 65. GO GET YOUR MONEY BACK OR COME TO BENNY'S IMPALA PARTS AND I WILL PURCHASE THEM :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

runninlow said:


>



HOW MUCH FOR THE RAG 63?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I SHOULD TAKE MY RAGS TO DECATUR MIGHT GET LUCKY AND SELL ONE OF THEM! I RATHER NOT A BUNCH OF WINDOW SHOPPERS JUST LOOKING AROUND WITH ONLY $20.00 BUCKS IN THIER POCKET!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I WILL HIT UP LAGRAVE AND TAKE A CAR TO SELL MIGHT HAVE LUCK IN THE NORTH-SIDE ALOT OF BIG BALLERS SHOT CALLERS IN THIS SIDE OF THE HOOD.:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

SMH


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do Ft. Worh?!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> yep. came up on a ford 9" versailles rear end for $350 :biggrin: and 5 og campbell zeniths with ko's and adapters hella cheap


you should have bought them 13, bolt on roadsters for 80.00 bucks.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Post Up Pics Of The 63


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> HOW MUCH FOR THE RAG 63?


$12,500


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> SAY HOMIE THOSE ARE FOR A 65 SS IMPALA IF THE DRIVER SIDE SEAT FOLDS FORWARD AND NOT SIDE WAYS ITS FOR A 65. GO GET YOUR MONEY BACK OR COME TO BENNY'S IMPALA PARTS AND I WILL PURCHASE THEM :thumbsup:


You are sho right. they are 65 buckets. not much is different but they upholstery and the way they fold. Hmmmm


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> You are sho right. they are 65 buckets. not much is different but they upholstery and the way they fold. Hmmmm


foiled again!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Foritos


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> foiled again!!


 grrr


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wat it dew Foritos


What up Joe


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> grrr


It's ur ride Juan. Do the damn thang homie...


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> It's ur ride Juan. Do the damn thang homie...


they do fit and damn near identical. Im going custom anyway. fuck it. doing it my way.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


>


:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> It's ur ride Juan. Do the damn thang homie...





Sin7 said:


> uffin:


It Was Some Good Menudo And Taco THis MOrning... Thanks Again Luis...:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> they do fit and damn near identical. Im going custom anyway. fuck it. doing it my way.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> they do fit and damn near identical. Im going custom anyway. fuck it. doing it my way.


so you want those 65 hubcaps??


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

runninlow said:


>


How much was the tru spokes


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> What it do Ft. Worh?!


Qvo. Amigo Carlos How you been


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> :h5:


the parts car homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> so you want those 65 hubcaps??


bwahahaha


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> What up Joe


wats up gtimer,if u off tomorrow lets roll


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> It Was Some Good Menudo And Taco THis MOrning... Thanks Again Luis...:thumbsup:


Yea Thnks Luis...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

show67 said:


> How much was the tru spokes


1300.00


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I MISSED A GOOD SWAPMEET!:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town!!


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

dunk420 said:


> Ttt funky town!!


yessir!!!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> 1300.00


Thank you sir.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ive got a set of 15 inch rally wheels with all the hardwear and new tires..impala lug pattern ..hit me up if your interested.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Pontiac!! :roflmao: :nicoderm: :roflmao:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

first time eating there last night!


















took my boys out for a sunday cruise.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 442449
> 
> first time eating there last night!
> View attachment 442450
> ...


 BADASS CADDY HOMIE !!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

artisticdream63 said:


> BADASS CADDY HOMIE !!!!


thank you sir


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 442449
> 
> first time eating there last night!
> View attachment 442450
> ...


That's what Im talking bout hitting the streets on a sunny day.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

MASHING ON IT TODAY!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> MASHING ON IT TODAY!!


Sweet:h5:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

show67 said:


> Qvo. Amigo Carlos How you been


Working and trying to hunt me down a 67 down here homie! It's a big ass jungle here but got one in my sights!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> Working and trying to hunt me down a 67 down here homie! It's a big ass jungle here but got one in my sights!


Stay safe my *****


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> MASHING ON IT TODAY!!



I dont think I have EVER got my Imp up to that speed!! :facepalm::nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> I dont think I have EVER got my Imp up to that speed!! :facepalm::nicoderm:


that was comming down from 100...Got to check make sure its all working good.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> that was comming down from 100...Got to check make sure its all working good.


You suppose to cruise the Impala, not be a speed racer :nono:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> that was comming down from 100...Got to check make sure its all working good.


Well at least you know the speed-O-meter works!!   :nicoderm:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> that was comming down from 100...Got to check make sure its all working good.



:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

sixty7imp said:


> Working and trying to hunt me down a 67 down here homie! It's a big ass jungle here but got one in my sights!


ANOTHER 67 SAY HOMIE YOU NEED TO COME GET THIS 67 RAG FROM ME SO YOU CAN HAVE A RAGTOP IN YOUR COLLECTION! :biggrin:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> MASHING ON IT TODAY!!



Hell Yeah David.... on 13's.....


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

USF '63 said:


> Hell Yeah David.... on 13's.....


I peeped the car in sics topics homie gonna look sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

USF '63 said:


> Hell Yeah David.... on 13's.....


you fuckin know it big dog!!


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> I peeped the car in sics topics homie gonna look sweet:thumbsup:


thx bro


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> you fuckin know it big dog!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

USF '63 said:


> Hell Yeah David.... on 13's.....


:shocked: bob u know it :biggrin: whether its in L.A. or Tx on treces


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

good morning foros... looking for some 13" tires small white wall where would be the cheapest place in dfw?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> :shocked: bob u know it :biggrin: whether its in L.A. or Tx on treces


show off!!! Mad props Tony! puting north texAs on da map!!!




Getting ready for bridge o Rama saterday! Could use one good dump and a new pAir of 10 r 12 inch cylenders! Got cash n hand!!!! N e body local got me!!!!


----------



## single94 (May 22, 2011)

Tires: 9 sets – P155/80 R13’s 
Brand: Sigma Shadow made by Cooper Tire
Price: *$250* per set of 4 tires (CASH ONLY)
Contact: Juan 214.868.6670

Dallas & Ft. Worth, Texas area


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

have any of yall done buisiness with "southwest classics" recently? i thought they closed years ago, but saw some adds on craigslist


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

npazzin said:


> have any of yall done buisiness with "southwest classics" recently? i thought they closed years ago, but saw some adds on craigslist


I was just there about 30mins ago... I ask about the web site and they said it should be up and running next month.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> have any of yall done buisiness with "southwest classics" recently? i thought they closed years ago, but saw some adds on craigslist


Ask for Doug... Real cool dude.. he has some inventory on Impala
Parts... He Sumtimes plays the middle man and will order frm other places... But very good person to do business with...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks, guess ill just have to go down there sometime. the two parts i was lookin for one they don't even carry, an the other they said they would have to order


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Hit up last minute customz... Ask for Bruce! They got what u need.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is Bruce's # 713-373-1442


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 442449
> 
> first time eating there last night!
> View attachment 442450
> ...


NICE Caddy Homie...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

hopefully be ready for easter!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

emeraldpassion63 said:


> hopefully be ready for easter!!!:biggrin:
> View attachment 443939
> View attachment 443940


NICE COLOR HOMIE GREEN THE COLOR OF MONEY!:h5:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> NICE COLOR HOMIE GREEN THE COLOR OF MONEY!:h5:


yessir!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

emeraldpassion63 said:


> hopefully be ready for easter!!!:biggrin:
> View attachment 443939
> View attachment 443940


Looks real clean!!! Can't wait to see it up close!!!


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

dunk420 said:


> Looks real clean!!! Can't wait to see it up close!!!


she still needs alot of work but i got to get her out...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Thats right let's do it, I think you gonna like the 1, 2 3pm hour:nicoderm::yes:




Let's all have fun with KNON saturday, clean up those classics polish that chrome shine them hubcaps and black out those tires. I am going to be asking*Lady V and Rock D to pick their favorite rollin oldies classic for the 1pm*2pm and 3pm*hour. Not only but also to recognize you and your club and a description of what you roll and your shout out or music request.

Best wishes and good luck:x:to all


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thats real nice!!!



emeraldpassion63 said:


> hopefully be ready for easter!!!:biggrin:
> View attachment 443939
> View attachment 443940


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To all those that are going to the Bridge opening in Dallas this Sat March 3rd. We are gona meet up in Arlington at Lincoln Square @9am, departing at 9:30. Take I-30 exit Collins stay on service road we'll meet at the TGI Friday's parking lot which is right off the service road.. Were gona take I-30 to Loop 12 exit Singleton, cruise Singleton to the parking lot where were gona post up at, near the Bridge.. You can take food and ice chests, no grills. There is gonna be a hugh firework show in the evening for those that are staying for the full event..


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

npazzin said:


> thats real nice!!!


 thanks homie!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> To all those that are going to the Bridge opening in Dallas this Sat March 3rd. We are gona meet up in Arlington at Lincoln Square @9am, departing at 9:30. Take I-30 exit Collins stay on service road we'll meet at the TGI Friday's parking lot which is right off the service road.. Were gona take I-30 to Loop 12 exit Singleton, cruise Singleton to the parking lot where were gona post up at, near the Bridge.. You can take food and ice chests, no grills. There is gonna be a hugh firework show in the evening for those that are staying for the full event..


Me an my drop will b there!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

-old skool- said:


> NICE Caddy Homie...


Yhanks homie


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

emeraldpassion63 said:


> hopefully be ready for easter!!!:biggrin:
> View attachment 443939
> View attachment 443940


lookn good


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

selling my trailer for 950 obo. Needs tires, lights and i do not have a title. pm for piks. serious buyers.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

214Tex said:


> Thats right let's do it, I think you gonna like the 1, 2 3pm hour:nicoderm::yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Homie Styln said:


> To all those that are going to the Bridge opening in Dallas this Sat March 3rd. We are gona meet up in Arlington at Lincoln Square @9am, departing at 9:30. Take I-30 exit Collins stay on service road we'll meet at the TGI Friday's parking lot which is right off the service road.. Were gona take I-30 to Loop 12 exit Singleton, cruise Singleton to the parking lot where were gona post up at, near the Bridge.. You can take food and ice chests, no grills. There is gonna be a hugh firework show in the evening for those that are staying for the full event..


*Count Me In.... Anyone Want To Meet Me In Fort Worth Before We Meet Up At Lincoln Square Hit Me Up....:thumbsup:*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

emeraldpassion63 said:


> hopefully be ready for easter!!!:biggrin:
> View attachment 443939
> View attachment 443940


:h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> *Count Me In.... Anyone Want To Meet Me In Fort Worth Before We Meet Up At Lincoln Square Hit Me Up....:thumbsup:*


Car wash on beach


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Car wash on beach


Sounds Good Chris..


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

TTT!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

tples65 said:


> selling my trailer for 950 obo. Needs tires, lights and i do not have a title. pm for piks. serious buyers.


Pm sent!! Text pix to 817-709-4391 chris


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

New to the Dallas Scene, just moved here from Cali...
Wanna see where they cruise at....

slow and Low....all day every day.....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Tgi Fridays on Collins and 30 saterday at 930 am!
Cruz from there to Dallas bridge o Roma show! That b a good place to start!!!!!

And welcome to Dallas FORT WORTH$$$$


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

Twonpas said:


> New to the Dallas Scene, just moved here from Cali...
> Wanna see where they cruise at....
> 
> slow and Low....all day every day.....


welcome homie...good time to hit north texas...bran-new lowrider season!!!big thangs happen-n


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Twonpas said:


> New to the Dallas Scene, just moved here from Cali...
> Wanna see where they cruise at....
> 
> slow and Low....all day every day.....


Welcome to the Fort Worth Thread homie. See you around.


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> *Count Me In.... Anyone Want To Meet Me In Fort Worth Before We Meet Up At Lincoln Square Hit Me Up....:thumbsup:*


 Pm ur number homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Hey Juan is the cutty ready to roll???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nope. going to the interrior shop for round 2 monday. Also getiing a new windshield.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Nope. going to the interrior shop for round 2 monday. Also getiing a new windshield.


Get er right den!!!

Done n e thing to the 64?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Get er right den!!!
> 
> Done n e thing to the 64?


STACKING PARTS


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Twonpas said:


> New to the Dallas Scene, just moved here from Cali...
> Wanna see where they cruise at....
> 
> slow and Low....all day every day.....


Welcome to Big D, Big event going down this weekend the bridge - O - Rama. Lot's of dope rides going to the event to support the cause.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

On cloud 9 right now... TTT FRM THE KUSH KINGS...


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

dose anybody know
if everybody setting up to grill or do we purchase food from vendors??????


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

sorry bridge o rama!!!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

OSCAR... hit me up I got sumthing for u...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

emeraldpassion63 said:


> dose anybody know
> if everybody setting up to grill or do we purchase food from vendors??????


Bridge celebration


Free car show for the community, official event for bridge o rama. No trophies or charges of any type. Basically just bringing cars and parking them for a few hours and letting the folks enjoy the cars.Our lot will be 1000 & 1100 singleton blvd cars will be parked on clean surface side to side 120 cars deep. We will have 2 DPD officers for security and KNON radio til 3:15 doing live broadcasts and the media coming thru at their convenience. Hours are from 11-5pm but I need everyone there by 10:30 10:45 doesn't matter what time you leave but try and stay til 4pm if possible. As long as pedestrian traffic is light you can exit and return, your spot is your spot. No joke perfect show for a saturday. No cooking allowed bring drinks and water and food if needed, or visit one of the many food vendors at hand.

Thanks
Armando V


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Me an my drop will b there!!!!


Great weather Saturday for a drop,,,:nicoderm::yes:

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

214Tex said:


> Great weather Saturday for a drop,,,:nicoderm::yes:
> 
> :thumbsup:


Thaz wat I'm banking on!!!!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> OSCAR... hit me up I got sumthing for u...


:run::dunno:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

214Tex said:


> Bridge celebration
> 
> 
> Free car show for the community, official event for bridge o rama. No trophies or charges of any type. Basically just bringing cars and parking them for a few hours and letting the folks enjoy the cars.Our lot will be 1000 & 1100 singleton blvd cars will be parked on clean surface side to side 120 cars deep. We will have 2 DPD officers for security and KNON radio til 3:15 doing live broadcasts and the media coming thru at their convenience. Hours are from 11-5pm but I need everyone there by 10:30 10:45 doesn't matter what time you leave but try and stay til 4pm if possible. As long as pedestrian traffic is light you can exit and return, your spot is your spot. No joke perfect show for a saturday. No cooking allowed bring drinks and water and food if needed, or visit one of the many food vendors at hand.
> ...


thanks Armando!!! see you there homie...


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

214Tex said:


>


:roflmaold school!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

214Tex said:


>


CLASSIC!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

214Tex said:


>


Lmao


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Tgi Fridays on Collins and 30 saterday at 930 am!
> Cruz from there to Dallas bridge o Roma show! That b a good place to start!!!!!
> 
> And welcome to Dallas FORT WORTH$$$$


good looking out....will have to check that out....


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

emeraldpassion63 said:


> welcome homie...good time to hit north texas...bran-new lowrider season!!!big thangs happen-n


Thats whats up....


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> Welcome to Big D, Big event going down this weekend the bridge - O - Rama. Lot's of dope rides going to the event to support the cause.


Im always down to support a good cause, and Its always a good excuse to cruise (like we really need one)


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

I Know it's a little early but these are our upcoming events.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks to the homie Dave aka 8t4mc I got the streetwood filmed in a show for the discovery channel today. I got pics if it on my phone I'll try to post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 445176
> View attachment 445177
> 
> 
> I Know it's a little early but these are our upcoming events.


 

Thanks homie for posting that up for us. I still can't figure it out


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Twonpas said:


> Im always down to support a good cause, and Its always a good excuse to cruise (like we really need one)


 

Wats good homie welcome to ft worth , I'm Jose from GT. See u on them streets soon


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

1regio3 said:


> Pm ur number homie


pm sent


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

I SEE YOU ALEX CRUISING THE BUBBLE TOP THRU THE SOUTH, UNLIKE SOME OF THIS PUNKS WHO DIDNT DO MAJOR SHIT TO THEYRE RIDES AND CALLIN THEM ALL SHOW, FUCK YALL, KEEP ON RIDING HOMIE


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

214Tex said:


> Bridge celebration
> 
> 
> Free car show for the community, official event for bridge o rama. No trophies or charges of any type. Basically just bringing cars and parking them for a few hours and letting the folks enjoy the cars.Our lot will be 1000 & 1100 singleton blvd cars will be parked on clean surface side to side 120 cars deep. We will have 2 DPD officers for security and KNON radio til 3:15 doing live broadcasts and the media coming thru at their convenience. Hours are from 11-5pm but I need everyone there by 10:30 10:45 doesn't matter what time you leave but try and stay til 4pm if possible. As long as pedestrian traffic is light you can exit and return, your spot is your spot. No joke perfect show for a saturday. No cooking allowed bring drinks and water and food if needed, or visit one of the many food vendors at hand.
> ...




SAY HOMIES FROM FORT WORTH YA BE SAFE OUT IN D-TOWN AND TAKE ALOT OF PICTURES! I WOULD LIKE TO GO BUT I AM ALWAYS ON THE GRIND MAKING THAT MONEY ! KEEP THOSE RIDES ON THE GRIND!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Good seeing everyone at the bridge o rams we had a GOODTIMES


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Good seeing everyone at the bridge o rams we had a GOODTIMES


Damn right lug nuts...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Damn right lug nuts...


 

and still ridin down I-35


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> and still ridin down I-35


X64
Tony told me bout that chit!! Crasy!!
Saw ur ride looking clean as allways but missed u main! My wife and son made it out and I did the fam thing from then on out!!! Had a good time rolling from fw to d town and back with everybody!!!


Good times


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> X64
> Tony told me bout that chit!! Crasy!!
> Saw ur ride looking clean as allways but missed u main! My wife and son made it out and I did the fam thing from then on out!!! Had a good time rolling from fw to d town and back with everybody!!!
> 
> ...


 

Its all good I will catch u on the next one. I saw ur ride out there also looking good homie


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

We had a nice line up heading down I-30 from Ft Worth/Arlington.. Ft Worth & ULC put it down it down in D-Town for the bridge-o-rama event..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive got a 63 ss rear decklid and 63 ss bucket seats complete with trim...seats need to be redone...


cheap cheap cheap!!! If your going to take the time to email me atleast take the time to show up.....So if you think you cant even show dont waist my time.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ALSO HAVE A 63 SS REAREND STILL ON THE CAR AND COMPLETE QUARTERS


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:naughty:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> ALSO HAVE A 63 SS REAREND STILL ON THE CAR AND COMPLETE QUARTERS


So you ended up getting the whole thing homie, ballin


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> So you ended up getting the whole thing homie, ballin


YEA ..IT WASNT MUCH..mY PLACE IS STARTING TO LOOK LIKE SKIMS.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> YEA ..IT WASNT MUCH..mY PLACE IS STARTING TO LOOK LIKE SKIMS.


:roflmao:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

T T T


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

What up Ft. Worth??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I am hearing a nasty grind noise comming from the rear of my car. Any ideas? I checked my wheels but they look okay???


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

could be your drums,rearend ,or brakelight fluid could be low.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

could be your drums,rearend ,or brakelight fluid could be low.

have you checked the muffler bearing??


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> ALSO HAVE A 63 SS REAREND STILL ON THE CAR AND COMPLETE QUARTERS


pm sent!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> could be your drums,rearend ,or brakelight fluid could be low.
> 
> have you checked the muffler bearing??


I have not. my first thought was my wheels. only happend when I am driving. It vibrates too.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> I have not. my first thought was my wheels. only happend when I am driving. It vibrates too.


 the drive shaft is known to cause vibration...but not so much grinding noise


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> I have not. my first thought was my wheels. only happend when I am driving. It vibrates too.


:twak: :nicoderm:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

juangotti said:


> I am hearing a nasty grind noise comming from the rear of my car. Any ideas? I checked my wheels but they look okay???


What's the year, make and modal of your vehicle? Have you made any modification to the vehicle?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

smoney4391 said:


> What's the year, make and modal of your vehicle? Have you made any modification to the vehicle?


84 cutlass on 13's and lifted.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 446031
> View attachment 446032
> View attachment 446033
> :naughty:


Whats the word on this?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CTmrVoqbd4&sns=em
Sorry I can't embed I'm on my iPhone...please pass it on!! GOD Bless You Homies!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I am hearing a nasty grind noise comming from the rear of my car. Any ideas? I checked my wheels but they look okay???


IF IT DOES IT AT ALL DIFF HIGHTS ITS PROLLY NOT UR DRIVE SHAFT SOUNDS LIKE A LOW FLUID LEVEL ON UR REAR R BAD GEARS!!!!! BUT IF ITS ONLY LOCKED UP R PAN CAKED THEN IT PROLLY UR DRIVE SHAFT!! EATHER WAY ITS NOT A EXPENCIVE FIX LESS U WAIT TILL IT BREAKS!!! CALL IF U NEED N E THING BRA!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

had fun cruising the rides to bridgeorama. joe thanks for rolling out we all looked good 4 impalas rolling out from denton and lewisville. even with the stud/ lugnut mishap we got u back on the street riding in no time. all the ft worth rides looked good as usual alex, chris, raymond, turtle, jose, homie john and everybody else that was there putting it down from the 817 it was good seeing everyone we had fun.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Skim said:


> had fun cruising the rides to bridgeorama. joe thanks for rolling out we all looked good 4 impalas rolling out from denton and lewisville. even with the stud/ lugnut mishap we got u back on the street riding in no time. all the ft worth rides looked good as usual alex, chris, raymond, turtle, jose, homie john and everybody else that was there putting it down from the 817 it was good seeing everyone we had fun.


Had a good time out there and the weather was dope. There were lots of clean rides.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> IF IT DOES IT AT ALL DIFF HIGHTS ITS PROLLY NOT UR DRIVE SHAFT SOUNDS LIKE A LOW FLUID LEVEL ON UR REAR R BAD GEARS!!!!! BUT IF ITS ONLY LOCKED UP R PAN CAKED THEN IT PROLLY UR DRIVE SHAFT!! EATHER WAY ITS NOT A EXPENCIVE FIX LESS U WAIT TILL IT BREAKS!!! CALL IF U NEED N E THING BRA!!


I have only noticed it locked up. When I drive at reg height its cool.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I have only noticed it locked up. When I drive at reg height its cool.


ITS UR DRIVE SHAFT!!!! PROLLY NEED TO B SHORTENED A LIL!!! U DO HAVE A SLIP YOKE RIGHT?? U BETA!!!! WEN U LOCK IT UP IT PUSHES THE SHAFT TOWARDS THE TRANNY!! PUTS IT N A BIND!! even on my rag it does it fully locked up!!! u need to get under there with it locked up and see if there is enough room for it to move!!! not ur rear if it only does it locked up tho!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> had fun cruising the rides to bridgeorama. joe thanks for rolling out we all looked good 4 impalas rolling out from denton and lewisville. even with the stud/ lugnut mishap we got u back on the street riding in no time. all the ft worth rides looked good as usual alex, chris, raymond, turtle, jose, homie john and everybody else that was there putting it down from the 817 it was good seeing everyone we had fun.


good times:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

jvasquez said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-CTmrVoqbd4&sns=em
> Sorry I can't embed I'm on my iPhone...please pass it on!! GOD Bless You Homies!!


Dope video Jessie :thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Heck yeah had a damn good time ,,, true blue what happened?

Glad you got it back on the road ft worth put it down good. Wish I could have spent time with you guys chatting hanging out but man was I busy running one side to te other. Have to say everyone held it down good no problems no issues and no worries.

Big big big big thanks to all of FtWorth and the FtWorth visitors and invited guest that came out , man boulevard nights foreal


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

-SUPER62- said:


> Had a good time out there and the weather was dope. There were lots of clean rides.


Man I was planning for 120 cars but it looked like there had to be at least 150 + rides in and out all day . Yo I think those 12-13 old school trucks came out of FtWorth if I'm not mistaken so plenty of rides out from that way:thumbsup:


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

214Tex said:


> Man I was planning for 120 cars but it looked like there had to be at least 150 + rides in and out all day . Yo I think those 12-13 old school trucks came out of FtWorth if I'm not mistaken so plenty of rides out from that way:thumbsup:


cant wait....:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> IF IT DOES IT AT ALL DIFF HIGHTS ITS PROLLY NOT UR DRIVE SHAFT SOUNDS LIKE A LOW FLUID LEVEL ON UR REAR R BAD GEARS!!!!! BUT IF ITS ONLY LOCKED UP R PAN CAKED THEN IT PROLLY UR DRIVE SHAFT!! EATHER WAY ITS NOT A EXPENCIVE FIX LESS U WAIT TILL IT BREAKS!!! CALL IF U NEED N E THING BRA!!


Thanks for the assistance. I will verify when the ride gets back.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Whats the word on this?


Discovery is filming a show on a guy David knows hot rod shop in Dallas, and wanted to shot some machine guns. Dave talked to his buddy and they wanted him to pull up in his monte, but he sold it. There building a old El Derado for some Astralians so Dave told them about my caddy so they said to bring it out and every body liked the car so they used it in the filming.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Discovery is filming a show on a guy David knows hot rod shop in Dallas, and wanted to shot some machine guns. Dave talked to his buddy and they wanted him to pull up in his monte, but he sold it. There building a old El Derado for some Astralians so Dave told them about my caddy so they said to bring it out and every body liked the car so they used it in the filming.


Nice.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

214Tex said:


> Man I was planning for 120 cars but it looked like there had to be at least 150 + rides in and out all day . Yo I think those 12-13 old school trucks came out of FtWorth if I'm not mistaken so plenty of rides out from that way:thumbsup:


we had a blast that was a fun little cruise / show

on the way to bridgeorama from denton and lewisville


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

Skim said:


> we had a blast that was a fun little cruise / show
> 
> on the way to bridgeorama from denton and lewisville


BADASS pic


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

juangotti said:


> I am hearing a nasty grind noise comming from the rear of my car. Any ideas? I checked my wheels but they look okay???


It's your rear end when you use 10" cylinders it pushes your rear end and and causing the yolk and drive shaft to bind at the you joints to fix this issue you will need adjustable upper trailing arms or install your stock shocks my cutlass and monte do the same so I will drop the ass end after I lock it up until the noise goes away


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> Dope video Jessie :thumbsup:


Amen Homie. Saw Dominic and Raymond out there. Hopefully we catch up soon Bro. GOD Bless!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> It's your rear end when you use 10" cylinders it pushes your rear end and and causing the yolk and drive shaft to bind at the you joints to fix this issue you will need adjustable upper trailing arms or install your stock shocks my cutlass and monte do the same so I will drop the ass end after I lock it up until the noise goes away


I would listen to this man, he knows what he's talking about.... He pretty much knows everything about everything......lol


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

http://www.sweetdreamscc.com/SDcarshow.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bridge O Rama Was A Good Show... It Was Cool Seeing All The Homies Out THere.. The Cruise Was BadA$$ Brings Back Memories From Main..

The Video Was Good Jesse. Tell Your Homie Keep Up The Good Work..:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 447091
> http://www.sweetdreamscc.com/SDcarshow.html


Hope You Guys Can Make The ULC Meeting This Friday.. We Have It LOcked Down On The Calendar.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Anyone That Wants To Be IN The Six Flags Show ( FESTIVAL LATINO ) Please HIt Me Up ASAP.. We Need A Picture Of Your Car, PLEASE Have One Ready When You Fill Out The Form.. I Will Go In Better Detail When You Fill Out The Form.. APRIL 21 & 22 Two Day Show

Hit Me Up We Can Meet Somewhere..*


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Skim said:


> we had a blast that was a fun little cruise / show
> 
> on the way to bridgeorama from denton and lewisville


What's up Sir:biggrin:

Can't see the mileage but I know that car has fun counting them preciate you cruising out


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> IF IT DOES IT AT ALL DIFF HIGHTS ITS PROLLY NOT UR DRIVE SHAFT SOUNDS LIKE A LOW FLUID LEVEL ON UR REAR R BAD GEARS!!!!! BUT IF ITS ONLY LOCKED UP R PAN CAKED THEN IT PROLLY UR DRIVE SHAFT!! EATHER WAY ITS NOT A EXPENCIVE FIX LESS U WAIT TILL IT BREAKS!!! CALL IF U NEED N E THING BRA!!


So why cant u fix the noise on ur ride? Lol jk homie..


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 447091
> http://www.sweetdreamscc.com/SDcarshow.html


----------



## emeraldpassion63 (Aug 7, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> *Anyone That Wants To Be IN The Six Flags Show ( FESTIVAL LATINO ) Please HIt Me Up ASAP.. We Need A Picture Of Your Car, PLEASE Have One Ready When You Fill Out The Form.. I Will Go In Better Detail When You Fill Out The Form.. APRIL 21 & 22 Two Day Show
> 
> Hit Me Up We Can Meet Somewhere..*


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn u


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

214Tex said:


> Heck yeah had a damn good time ,,, true blue what happened?
> 
> Glad you got it back on the road ft worth put it down good. Wish I could have spent time with you guys chatting hanging out but man was I busy running one side to te other. Have to say everyone held it down good no problems no issues and no worries.
> 
> Big big big big thanks to all of FtWorth and the FtWorth visitors and invited guest that came out , man boulevard nights foreal






Had just change my trail in arms and didn't check the drive shaft I need to extend my drive a couple of inches but other then that true blue back on the road again. we had a good time and the cruise was good


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


>


Damn u ALEX!! How much for that ?? Looks real good all that junk in your trunk:fool2::thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Damn u





rollin64 said:


> Damn u ALEX!! How much for that ?? Looks real good all that junk in your trunk:fool2::thumbsup:



:happysad:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

just letting everyone know that i have changed over from emeraldpassion63 to wicked image63.

no specify reason just wanted to log under my car name... thanks homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

wickedimage63 said:


> just letting everyone know that i have changed over from emeraldpassion63 to wicked image63.
> 
> no specify reason just wanted to log under my car name... thanks homies


uffin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


>


Bad ass Fort Worth impala, with a bad ass Fort Worth chick! Nice pic Alex


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


>


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


>


Damn homie nice bumper kit bro !!! Ttt for tha funky town !!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


>


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT FOR DAT AZZ...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> *Anyone That Wants To Be IN The Six Flags Show ( FESTIVAL LATINO ) Please HIt Me Up ASAP.. We Need A Picture Of Your Car, PLEASE Have One Ready When You Fill Out The Form.. I Will Go In Better Detail When You Fill Out The Form.. APRIL 21 & 22 Two Day Show
> 
> Hit Me Up We Can Meet Somewhere..*


Ill get mine to you this weekend.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


>


dios mios!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

good morning funkytown!!!!TTT:biggrin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone got an idea of what these are worth 14s Supremes! As is! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looking For A Female For An Entry Level Office Asst.

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/ofc/2889392529.html


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm new to the DWF area. Can anyone on this forum recommend any *reputable* automotive related businesses they have done business with in the past. Such as (automotive repair shops, auto-body shops or upholstery shops). If there is any individual that works in the automotive repair business please PM me I have some questions. Thanks.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

smoney4391 said:


> I'm new to the DWF area. Can anyone on this forum recommend any *reputable* automotive related businesses they have done business with in the past. Such as (automotive repair shops, auto-body shops or upholstery shops). If there is any individual that works in the automotive repair business please PM me I have some questions. Thanks.


Brian Thompson at The Impala Shop he is Da Man if you looking for automotive repair.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> TTT FOR DAT AZZ...


hey turtle call me!! lost fone!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

smoney4391 said:


> I'm new to the DWF area. Can anyone on this forum recommend any *reputable* automotive related businesses they have done business with in the past. Such as (automotive repair shops, auto-body shops or upholstery shops). If there is any individual that works in the automotive repair business please PM me I have some questions. Thanks.


Texas gold plater aka Tomas knws what's up as well...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Anyone got an idea of what these are worth 14s Supremes! As is! :nicoderm:


100 bucks


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

still looking for some 14 whitewalls and a solid 63 bench seat


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> Hope You Guys Can Make The ULC Meeting This Friday.. We Have It LOcked Down On The Calendar.


You would have to get a hold of Anthony Ynostrosa on facebook about that bro.​


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ttt funky town


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:run:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dame wheres everybody at? havent seen to many people on the tread today. must be the weather...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Shops be stalling


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

What's up Funkytown!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

X2 what's up Funkytown:biggrin:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> dame wheres everybody at? havent seen to many people on the tread today. must be the weather...


What's up Sir:scrutinize: 

Good to meet you last Saturday


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

214Tex said:


> What's up Sir:scrutinize:
> 
> Good to meet you last Saturday


like wise homie... need to do it again...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew homies


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Got the New LRM in the mail today they featured the Torres show thy had @ market hall... Big ups to my homie Ramon with his clean 63 Real Hustler got a nice pic in there....GT-FTW


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Got the New LRM in the mail today they featured the Torres show thy had @ market hall... Big ups to my homie Ramon with his clean 63 Real Hustler got a nice pic in there....GT-FTW


congrats gt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

White Trash in there also...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I need a part for my 96 Eclipse Spyder convertable. The driver side rear window guides broke, so I had to take the window out. No longer available at dealer and can't find anything on Ebay or Craigs list.. Anyone out there that may know where I might find one, has to be a convertable and only 96-99 will fit.. Please let me know this is my zoooming around town car... The convertable is kinda rare so any help finding will be appreciated..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> You would have to get a hold of Anthony Ynostrosa on facebook about that bro.​


I'll See If Leonard Can Get Ahold Of Him... Thanks Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

no problem


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Got the New LRM in the mail today they featured the Torres show thy had @ market hall... Big ups to my homie Ramon with his clean 63 Real Hustler got a nice pic in there....GT-FTW


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

say funk!!! if anybodys needs a carb. i have a rebuilt quad.jet dont look very nice but it has been rebuilt about yr.ago. also have an intake came off a small block..pm if interested


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

We have partnered up with "The T" for our Spring Car and bike show. It will be held at the bus depot located at:


1600 E. Lancaster Ave. Fort Worth, Tx 76102


The T will be holding their annual rodeo and customer appreciation day. There will be buses going through obstical courses and lot of food and games for the kids and a car show for everyone to enjoy.


This show is open to vehicles of all kinds from classics, lowiders, motorcycles, hot rods, imports, trucks, etc.


We will be giving away awards for the Top 25. Winners will be selected by peoples choice ballots. So vote as many times as you can for your favorite entries.


Festivities will begin at 8am and continue until 3pm. Car show registration will begin at 9am. Registration fee for vehicles will be $10 and $5 for bicycles. It is free to come out and enjoy the fun, so bring the family


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Got the New LRM in the mail today they featured the Torres show thy had @ market hall... Big ups to my homie Ramon with his clean 63 Real Hustler got a nice pic in there....GT-FTW


 THANKS HOMIE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

817PETE said:


> :thumbsup:


damn thats a bad muther!!!  :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

$PAY-DAY$ I LOVE FRIDAY'S MONEY-MONEY-MONEY


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

yep got mine yesterday and seen it in there looking damn good homie


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

817PETE said:


> :thumbsup:


mad props Raymond


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> mad props Raymond


 

X1963


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town!!! Who all going to the picnic tomara??


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Got the New LRM in the mail today they featured the Torres show thy had @ market hall... Big ups to my homie Ramon with his clean 63 Real Hustler got a nice pic in there....GT-FTW


congrats big raymond looking good!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Ttt funky town!!! Who all going to the picnic tomara??


wheres it going to be at?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Good seeing the homies at the M picnic... Pretty good turn out...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

still looking for a 63 front bench seat..14 ww tires


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Guys ive got a 63 ss parts car. complete usable quarters. rear deck lid ,non padded dash,rear end quarter windows frame. front frame horne is damaged.

200.00 ..come get it!!!!!!No roof on the car.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Guys ive got a 63 ss parts car. complete usable quarters. rear deck lid ,non padded dash,rear end quarter windows frame. front frame horne is damaged.
> 
> 200.00 ..come get it!!!!!!No roof on the car.


PM YOUR NUMBER HOMIE!:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Good seeing the homies at the M picnic... Pretty good turn out...


was gona go but the weather told me not to!!


----------



## Twonpas (Sep 17, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> still looking for some 14 whitewalls and a solid 63 bench seat


Hey homie, here you go...i found these....

http://ssl.delti.com/cgi-bin/rshop....gorie=6&Ang_pro_Seite=15&Transport=P&dsco=135


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Picking up a set right now


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

lookin for sum 8s and 12s cylinders any knw where i can get sum


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817PETE said:


> :thumbsup:



Congrats Raymond, Skim An All The Homies From Latin Kustoms..:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

good morning funk!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

still have the carb... anybody???


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

lolows said:


> lookin for sum 8s and 12s cylinders any knw where i can get sum


i got a set of 16s!!!!

just pulled em outa my vert!!
one leaks but i have a seal kit!!

75 buks


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

drove her to work today!!!


View attachment 450651

View attachment 450653


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Motherfucken shops giving the run around.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Motherfucken shops giving the run around.


Ain't that the truth!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> $PAY-DAY$ I LOVE FRIDAY'S MONEY-MONEY-MONEY


SO HOW MUCH MONEY DID YOU MAKE AT THE BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB FRIDAY :shocked:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> drove her to work today!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 450651
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a 62 Impala parts car anyone need anything hit me up...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Motherfucken shops giving the run around.


Get on their ass Juan... Let them know the Rock don't play...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Get on their ass Juan... Let them know the Rock don't play...


DAMN SKIPPY PLAY BOY


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I have a 62 Impala parts car anyone need anything hit me up...


pm sent


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I have a 62 Impala parts car anyone need anything hit me up...


need quarters pictures please 940 224 6602 2 doors parts only thanks


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

texasimpalas09 said:


> need quarters pictures please 940 224 6602 2 doors parts only thanks


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats the deal fellas?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I got a 64 Chevy parts car let me know... Doors quarters are good all glass power window kit.. no front clip... Trunk is good... Chrome fender wells.. clean grill... Holla


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

32c


FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I got a 64 Chevy parts car let me know... Doors quarters are good all glass power window kit.. no front clip... Trunk is good... Chrome fender wells.. clean grill... Holla


u know the drill pic or it did not happen


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I got a 64 Chevy parts car let me know... Doors quarters are good all glass power window kit.. no front clip... Trunk is good... Chrome fender wells.. clean grill... Holla


doors sold!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> doors sold!!


I spoke with Turtle bout them doors way earlier.


----------



## vicdeisel (Mar 19, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I got a 64 Chevy parts car let me know... Doors quarters are good all glass power window kit.. no front clip... Trunk is good... Chrome fender wells.. clean grill... Holla


got a pic of the fender whells?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Redid the trunk in the caddy
Before









After


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

vicdeisel said:


> got a pic of the fender whells?


Sold...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

blanco said:


> 32c
> 
> u know the drill pic or it did not happen


Txt u...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:uffin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Redid the trunk in the caddy
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Redid the trunk in the caddy
> Before
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Have this clean set of 88 spoke Daytons for sale 750. 
Got a homie going to DFW tomorrow so if intristed i can send them with him.
send me a pm or call me 479-256-0428


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

Also have this set of new FR380 that i can send with him also 
lmk. 400


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> ...


What up Turtle !!:wave:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> Have this clean set of 88 spoke Daytons for sale 750.
> Got a homie going to DFW tomorrow so if intristed i can send them with him.
> send me a pm or call me 479-256-0428


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> Also have this set of new FR380 that i can send with him also
> lmk. 400


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I have 6 used 1000cca 31c battery's and 8 used 31c battery's. Not sure on CCA on them


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I got a 64 Chevy parts car let me know... Doors quarters are good all glass power window kit.. no front clip... Trunk is good... Chrome fender wells.. clean grill... Holla


how about them the 62 parts car 2 door or 4 door hollr


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

texasimpalas09 said:


> how about them the 62 parts car 2 door or 4 door hollr


I have a used but clean rear glass for a 62.. $40 & i can have it up there this weekend


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

OH MY GOD 86 said:


> What up Turtle !!:wave:


Sup my God.. how are u?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

texasimpalas09 said:


> how about them the 62 parts car 2 door or 4 door hollr


Four door... Pretty much all we Hv is 2 deck lids... 1 hood.... fenders...og og motor that runs... Head light coves...that's about it..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

few of my finds while outa town!!! the 4x4 is a simi moter that suposed to run like a champ!! 6500 buks! the vert cadi is n a wreaking yard belive it r not!!!


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I got a 64 Chevy parts car let me know... Doors quarters are good all glass power window kit.. no front clip... Trunk is good... Chrome fender wells.. clean grill... Holla


I need the outside passager side mirror with all the hardware.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

I have a complete and brand new interior for a 61 Impala Bubbletop I'm selling. It is from Ciadella's and is Fawn in color. This interior has never been taken out of the boxes. 
Selling for $1000.00 plus shipping. It would cost you $2100.00 after discount, if you were to buy the kit from Ciadella's. 
I'm selling this kit because I sold the car and the new owner wants to go with a red interior.
Pre-Assembled Door Panels w/ new upper rails and window felts, Seat Covers, Tuxedo Carpet, Headliner, Sunvisors, Windlace, Vinyl coverd package tray, Vinyl covered Kick Panels. Arm Rest Covers.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

59/60 Power Seat

In very good condition. Does not have side trim or switch.

$500.00​


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

61/62 Bubbletop Glass For Sale

Used Front Windshield
Used Rear windshield
New Door Glass with New upper chrome and New lower window channels
New Vent Windows with ReChromed window frame
Used Quarter Glass with new upper chrome

$500.00 or best offer​


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

62 1 piece front and rear bumpers with brackets. $500.00/both​


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

BThompsonTX said:


> 62 1 piece front and rear bumpers with brackets. $500.00/both​


hellofa a deal rite there!!!!

and a cool ass cat selling em!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foritos


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Does anyone know of any cars shows this weekend???


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful day today!! :nicoderm:


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

817.TX. said:


> Beautiful day today!! :nicoderm:



Hell yea it is homie!!! Ima :420: then go to tha Good Guys show!!! and its saint paddys day..... i can already feel my hangover tmrw!!! :barf:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Four door... Pretty much all we Hv is 2 deck lids... 1 hood.... fenders...og og motor that runs... Head light coves...that's about it..


thank you


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

smoney4391 said:


> I need the outside passager side mirror with all the hardware.


Pm sent...


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Sup Homies?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats up Jesse!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wares ever body at????


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a 64 impala front bumper filler brand new in the box for $100 obo


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

i find this ride in Ennis.........


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 453214
> 
> 
> i find this ride in Ennis.........


LOL


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

anybody need a 2 speed power glide??


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> anybody need a 2 speed power glide??


How much?? Never a bad idea to have one Layn round!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

juangotti said:


> LOL


you must remember that ride?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Got a complete rear 64 bumper all 3 pcs with brackets! Needs replate for show! Street ready!!!Make offers!!!


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

What it dew??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> you must remember that ride?


I dont. it is just so cliche


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> How much?? Never a bad idea to have one Layn round!!


125.00


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Tilt Column pulled out of a 64. Looking to trade for 64 Impala parts. I need inner trunk pan. NEW gas tank. 64 buckets or Bench seat.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 453214
> 
> 
> i find this ride in Ennis.........


:thumbsup: Do You Know Whos It Is Or was It Just On The Side Of The Road?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 453214
> 
> 
> i find this ride in Ennis.........


What year? Was it a wagon?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> What year? Was it a wagon?


yes it's a wagon. 55 if im not mistaken.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup: Do You Know Whos It Is Or was It Just On The Side Of The Road?


is for sale @ a muffler shop. i go the info if you want it........


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Coca Pearl said:


> View attachment 453214
> 
> 
> i find this ride in Ennis.........


I remember that car is sat in East Side for a long time it has mural on the tail gate to.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yulp that car was around in the 90s... I think it was cha-chi dads ride.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Tattoo Tony did the mural.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Big thanks to Thomas from in and out... For getting my 64 running... FORT WORTH KEEPS IT LOCAL... NO NEED TO TRAVEL.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Big thanks to Thomas from in and out... For getting my 64 running... FORT WORTH KEEPS IT LOCAL... NO NEED TO TRAVEL.


TTT!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Big thanks to Thomas from in and out... For getting my 64 running... FORT WORTH KEEPS IT LOCAL... NO NEED TO TRAVEL.


Yesir. Apreciate you getting your car OUT. Mine is going IN!. Thanks Tomas.


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Big thanks to Thomas from in and out... For getting my 64 running... FORT WORTH KEEPS IT LOCAL... NO NEED TO TRAVEL.


You know how we do homie it was fun bringing your 64 back to live After all them years sitting  You should name it 64 STILL ALIVE


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Yesir. Apreciate you getting your car OUT. Mine is going IN!. Thanks Tomas.


This weekend we will be ready homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Big thanks to Thomas from in and out... For getting my 64 running... FORT WORTH KEEPS IT LOCAL... NO NEED TO TRAVEL.


:thumbsup:call me wen u get a sec!!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Texas Massacre said:


> I remember that car is sat in East Side for a long time it has mural on the tail gate to.


yulp there is a mural on the back. the car has been sitting @ that muffler shop for a few years now. i took that pic thursday.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a homie that wants his tires buffed out to thick white walls, who else does this besides Art's Tires? I want to give him a few options. Thanks in advance


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Cloud 9


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Cloud 9


next time i come to dallas. i'll stop by the shop and get more pix of the car....


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

nicey


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

got a complete street quality rear bumper with all brackets for a 64! plate pannel is smashed but bumpers and brackets r nice drivers!!

100 buks takes it!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

sum pix!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> got a complete street quality rear bumper with all brackets for a 64! plate pannel is smashed but bumpers and brackets r nice drivers!!
> 
> 100 buks takes it!!


thats a 63 bumper homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> thats a 63 bumper homie


for real??? shit i thought that hoe lookt 64 all day long!!
well u wud no fo sho tony!! 

so 63 bumper!!! same price!!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

no club is having this just a great day to hang out and get the grills going and look at some cars while we all eat so bring the grills


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone know wheres the best place in fort worth to get a drive shaft shortened?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 454131
> 
> 
> 
> no club is having this just a great day to hang out and get the grills going and look at some cars while we all eat so bring the grills


Looks like a sweet dreams flyer.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> Anyone know wheres the best place in fort worth to get a drive shaft shortened?


Fort worth gear and axle right off 35 goin North.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


> thats a 63 bumper homie


U need a rear bumper anyways Tony go head and get it... Lol


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Looks like a sweet dreams flyer.


we made the flyer but we are not throwing it . its just a day to hang out no club name will be on this event just get yo butt out there and bring a grill and lets all eat and drink:drama:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Fort worth gear and axle right off 35 goin North.


wat he said


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> nicey


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

[h=2]BENNY WILL BE THERE FOR SURE! 

SWAP MEET/ NORTH SIDE

March 31st & April 1st, 2012[/h][h=2]LaGrave Field[/h]


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

GOOD SWAP MEET AND IN THE HOOD ITS ALL GOOD^^^^^^


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get parts for my 76 glasshouse need front grill and light trim


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

817PETE said:


> Anyone know where I can get parts for my 76 glasshouse need front grill and light trim



check out the vechicle parts section there is a thread for this year that they are selling parts! Say Pete stop by my crib to see if you still need more parts for your 67! Did you fix those 67 Trim if so hit me up!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

funky town ttt


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> check out the vechicle parts section there is a thread for this year that they are selling parts! Say Pete stop by my crib to see if you still need more parts for your 67! Did you fix those 67 Trim if so hit me up!


 cool ill check it out . I dint fix ill go by your crib bro


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ttt!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817PETE said:


> cool ill check it out . I dint fix ill go by your crib bro


or try county line classic in dallas!! u can get the number at 1411! they got alot of classics and not to pricy!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats up Fort Worth.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Whats up Fort Worth.


U GET MY MESSAGE BRA?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

some good sunny weather this weekend might have to take a cruise with the fellas.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

anybody have springs for sale


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> some good sunny weather this weekend might have to take a cruise with the fellas.


IF YALL DEW SUMTIN SATERDAY HIT ME UP AND I WILL BRING DA VERT OUT!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> U GET MY MESSAGE BRA?


I did not. My phone is off till tomorrow.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

(1 members and 3 guests):thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Page .2


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sup Fellas


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Suuuuuuuup:finger:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Does anyone know of any cars shows this weekend???


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

smoney4391 said:


> Does anyone know of any cars shows this weekend???


X2 going to be some nice ass weather!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Chill at Echo Lake Park 11-5


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

The year is well under way and plenty of events are lined up with lots of fun in store for the entire family. As we get ready for Easter Sunday the lowrider community of both Dallas & FtWorth are planning Easter egg hunts for all the kids that show up. These are family events with plenty of parking and security by the city. The information is as stated and subject to change ;

United Lowrider Council
" Easter Sunday "
Sunday April 8th, 2012
Ft.Worth, Texas 10 am to 5 pm










Over 20,000 eggs to be picked up, a DJ will be mixing up music, cooking is aloud if you plan for it. This year the FtWorth lowrider community again will be giving out up to 10 bikes to 10 lucky kids with the lucky eggs that say WINNER sponsored by the local car clubs and businesses. There will be activities for kids and also a friendly car hop sponsored by the local hoppers. Plenty of cars will be on display.



United Lowrider Association
" Easter Sunday "
Sunday April 8th, 2012
Dallas, Texas 10 am to 5 pm










Over 25,000 eggs to be picked up, a couple of DJ's will be mixing up music, cooking is aloud if you plan for it, there will be activities for kids and adults. Prizes will be given to all kids with the lucky eggs that say WINNER sponsored by L&M Customs in memory of Magali Morales. Bring the family and enjoy easter with the lowrider community, lots of cars will be displayed for show and shine.

Thanks to the ULC & ULA
FtWorth:h5allas


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

THATS WATS UP


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

Im looking for a 1983 Cutlass to buy lmk. It has to have a running V6


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

214Tex said:


> The year is well under way and plenty of events are lined up with lots of fun in store for the entire family. As we get ready for Easter Sunday the lowrider community of both Dallas & FtWorth are planning Easter egg hunts for all the kids that show up. These are family events with plenty of parking and security by the city. The information is as stated and subject to change ;
> 
> United Lowrider Council
> " Easter Sunday "
> ...


Hell yeah looking forward to this event


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> Im looking for a 1983 Cutlass to buy lmk. It has to have a running V6


I got a 84. Lifted Painted. New tires. Brand new interior. give me 4500 cash


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

SHOELACES said:


> anybody have springs for sale


Hit my boy Juan up (682) 521-6752


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> I got a 84. Lifted Painted. New tires. Brand new interior. give me 4500 cash


Damn thats a good deal bro send pics to my phone


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> Damn thats a good deal bro send pics to my phone


Some foolio installed a wack ass black steering wheel!! :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

juangotti said:


> I got a 84. Lifted Painted. New tires. Brand new interior. give me 4500 cash


u have some coil/springs for sale


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

hell yeah back on top!!! :yes:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Some foolio installed a wack ass black steering wheel!! :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:


FUKKK U


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Chill at Echo Lake Park 11-5


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SHOELACES said:


> u have some coil/springs for sale


 have some but they have been cut.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> Damn thats a good deal bro send pics to my phone


Nahh


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Back by popular demand, Save up to 20% off*
until March 27th at midnight!*
 
​ Take advantage of Classic Industries "back by popular demand" March Madness sale as we reduce prices up to 20% off* again!

Classic Industries offers the largest selection of restoration and performance parts and accessories in the industry. You'll find nearly everything you need to restore, repair, update, upgrade, and modify your Camaro, Firebird, Chevy II/Nova, Impala, Caprice, Bel Air, Biscayne, One-Fifty, Two-Ten, and Chevy/GMC Truck. We offer a large selection of MOPAR products for Charger, Challenger, Barracuda, Belvedere, Fury, Polara, Dart, Daytona, Road Runner, and Satellite as well. With practically everything for your car from one source with guaranteed lowest pricing*, why go anywhere else? Classic or late model, we've got you covered.​​ _Some restrictions apply. Please check www.classicindustries.com for current pricing._​










 Hurry, our *up-to 20% Off Sale* ends March 27th, 2012 at midnight.
Use code *MAD312* when asked during checkout​


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

214Tex said:


> The year is well under way and plenty of events are lined up with lots of fun in store for the entire family. As we get ready for Easter Sunday the lowrider community of both Dallas & FtWorth are planning Easter egg hunts for all the kids that show up. These are family events with plenty of parking and security by the city. The information is as stated and subject to change ;
> 
> United Lowrider Council
> " Easter Sunday "
> ...


:h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice events


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning homies


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sup fellas.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Man its nice out today, think im goin to take the caddy out for a stroll tonight!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Man its nice out today, think im goin to take the caddy out for a stroll tonight!


do it!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Meat at sonic?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Meet


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Meet


double meat and cheese?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Meat at sonic?


what time yall gonna be out?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I was asking you


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm out now


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

1948 FLEETLINE SOLD HEADING TO CALIFORNIA! STACKING MY CHIPS FOR THE LA GRAVE SWAP- MEET THIS FRIDAY MARCH 30-31


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> I'm out now


thanks for the invite.


----------



## MODZILLA TAN TARAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> 1948 FLEETLINE SOLD HEADING TO CALIFORNIA! STACKING MY CHIPS FOR THE LA GRAVE SWAP- MEET THIS FRIDAY MARCH 30-31


Nobody gives a shit....
Just sayin.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> thanks for the invite.


Jes and the kids were supposed to go, but wimped out so I just scooped my Lil bro in law at the last minute.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTt funky town


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any pics from today?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Any pics from today?


Didn't see you out last nite!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Didn't see you out last nite!


tail lights were fucking with me. Now its in the shop to finish a few things before easter.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> tail lights were fucking with me. Now its in the shop to finish a few things before easter.


you put the car in the shop to fix the taillights??


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

MODZILLA TAN TARAN said:


> Nobody gives a shit....
> Just sayin.


I give shit! MONEY MONEY MONEY HERE IS THE PICS OF THE FLEETLINE GOING CALI BOUND!


















LA GRAVE SWAP-MEET HERE I COME! BENNY BENNY MAKING THAT MONEY HOMIES!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> tail lights were fucking with me. Now its in the shop to finish a few things before easter.


NICE CUTLASS HOMIE! :nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I give shit! MONEY MONEY MONEY HERE IS THE PICS OF THE FLEETLINE GOING CALI BOUND!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what happend to you comming by friday to pick up that motor and tranny?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> what happend to you comming by friday to pick up that motor and tranny?


 NO MOTOR HOIST HOMIE GET MY STUFF READY I BE THERE SOON TO PICK IT UP JUST SOLD THE FLEETLINE SO I HAVE SOME CHIPS FOR YOU!:h5:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

bring it ese


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> you put the car in the shop to fix the taillights??


Lol... He's gonna be smashing back bumper this year...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Anyone in Fort Worth have a old pager (beeper) laying around I need one for a 90's party Friday.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> NO MOTOR HOIST HOMIE GET MY STUFF READY I BE THERE SOON TO PICK IT UP JUST SOLD THE FLEETLINE SO I HAVE SOME CHIPS FOR YOU!:h5:


got one if you need to use it...just sitting in the back yard growing grass around it have a 750lb engine stand to. let me know?


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> tail lights were fucking with me. Now its in the shop to finish a few things before easter.


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

wickedimage63 said:


>


picked up a 60 impala at 35 n semanery and seen some very nice cars at a car show yesterday. wish i could have stopped and check them out.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> you put the car in the shop to fix the taillights??


I put it in the shop for a custom dash....

??


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> got one if you need to use it...just sitting in the back yard growing grass around it have a 750lb engine stand to. let me know?


thanks bro but i will go buy one at harbor freight i sold the fleetline so i have some chips to spend! thanks anyways:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

texasimpalas09 said:


> picked up a 60 impala at 35 n semanery and seen some very nice cars at a car show yesterday. wish i could have stopped and check them out.


yeah didnt make it yesterday still waiting on parts dont think ill even make the easter picnic. i mean ill be there but wicked image wont!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> Anyone in Fort Worth have a old pager (beeper) laying around I need one for a 90's party Friday.


BWAHAHAH COMEDEY


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

N E BODY ROLLING ROUND HIT ME UP!! 
I WANT TO PUT SUM MILES ON THE VERT WITH THIS KIK ASS WEATHER!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> N E BODY ROLLING ROUND HIT ME UP!!
> I WANT TO PUT SUM MILES ON THE VERT WITH THIS KIK ASS WEATHER!!


damn looking good homeboy!!!pm sent


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> I put it in the shop for a custom dash....
> 
> ??


LMFAO.... SMH


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> N E BODY ROLLING ROUND HIT ME UP!!
> I WANT TO PUT SUM MILES ON THE VERT WITH THIS KIK ASS WEATHER!!


While ur out putting miles on ur ride bring my canister


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> LMFAO.... SMH


Dash has cracks. homeboy is going to glass it up..


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Passing thru seeing what up. The easter picnics look to be going down. Anything happening this coming weekend?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Dash has cracks. homeboy is going to glass it up..


you know they sell new caps for them right?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> While ur out putting miles on ur ride bring my canister


AND U NO THIS MAN!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Dash has cracks. homeboy is going to glass it up..


Or u could try to install a fish tank Whr the radio goes... Lol inside joke...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> AND U NO THIS MAN!!!!!


Come by ill be here... body man finished my 64 in 2 days... He should be here in a few he is goin to drop it off....Big ups to my homie Anthony...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> you know they sell new caps for them right?


I like the painted look


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> I like the painted look


um ok you could buy a new one and just paint it.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Or u could try to install a fish tank Whr the radio goes... Lol inside joke...



You aiming that at me??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> um ok you could buy a new one and just paint it.


The skin is just for the top. Mine was broken real low. it does not cover it.... Anything else?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> The skin is just for the top. Mine was broken real low. it does not cover it.... Anything else?


to hell with you then foo..just trying to help.:twak:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

U two need to get a cage match going on


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> U two need to get a cage match going on


I know right..How you been budy?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> to hell with you then foo..just trying to help.:twak:


 When yall going back to the range?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> When yall going back to the range?


when we do youll be the last one to know...Sucka!! You can just watch my guns on the discovery channel.
Im out


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> When yall going back to the range?


x2 I need to pop off some rounds:machinegun:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

click on the ads as well dont just watch it lmao.. Lets see if we can get 20 clicks!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> You aiming that at me??


I don't know u tell me? Is thier a red dot on ur fore head?
No there isn't... But if u have done this in the past why don't post pics of how its supposed to be done... LMAO


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

juangotti said:


> BWAHAHAH COMEDEY


Juan I bet you were to young to have a beeper right? I am also looking for a pull out raido.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Hit up Craigs list...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

GM


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

wickedimage63
rollin64
FORTWORTHAZTEC
the deuce


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> Juan I bet you were to young to have a beeper right? I am also looking for a pull out raido.


My brothers had them. I wanted one real bad as a kid. HAHA


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Need some t- shirts made... Anybody???


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

juangotti said:


> My brothers had them. I wanted one real bad as a kid. HAHA


I always wanted a pull out radio I would see people walking around the mall with them and I could not wait to drive so I could get one. lol Then detachable face came out I never got a pull out.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> I know right..How you been budy?


Chill'n doing a little sumtin sumtin to my ride but as usual shops be bullshitting and giving the run around. what's new with you?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> I always wanted a pull out radio I would see people walking around the mall with them and I could not wait to drive so I could get one. lol Then detachable face came out I never got a pull out.


like wise with a cell phone. HAHAH



topd0gg said:


> Chill'n doing a little sumtin sumtin to my ride but as usual shops be bullshitting and giving the run around. what's new with you?


COsign


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> like wise with a cell phone. HAHAH
> 
> COsign


post a pic of da 4 fer shits and gigs


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I dont have any recent pics


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I forgot... But do u already Hv ur quarters? If not Lmk.


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I forgot... But do u already Hv ur quarters? If not Lmk.


I do. but what ya got?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> I do. but what ya got?


Im going out on a limb here but imma guess he has some quarrters........:rimshot:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> I do. but what ya got?


Jst call or txt...  picking up another 4 Friday. Along with a 63 parts car.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

GM Foros!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!! For Ft.Worth Cruise


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Jst call or txt...  picking up another 4 Friday. Along with a 63 parts car.


Will you be at the SWAP MEET?? :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I dont have any recent pics


cool cool!! hey call me at 817 709 4391! lost ur number and need to ask a few ?s!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Jst call or txt...  picking up another 4 Friday. Along with a 63 parts car.


every day im husslen$$$$$$$$$$ next time im n ur hood ima swing that 64 chrome i owe u by!!! r if u n my hood swing thru and well handle bizzuffin:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

MAJESTIX said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

SAY HOMIES I WILL BE SELLING PARTS AT LAGRAVE SWAP MEET THIS SATURDAY SO LET ME KNOW WHAT YA NEED SO I CAN TAKE THE PARTS AND YA KNOW THAT I WILL GIVE THE HOOD DISCOUNT TO THE HOMIES! 

BENNY'S IMPALA PARTS ON THE MOVE FOR 2012!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

817.TX. said:


> Will you be at the SWAP MEET?? :nicoderm:


I'll be there!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I'll be there!


Hey turtle I just went by ur crib and u wenrnt there so I left that on ur porch!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Got it... Thnks but u didn't leave the glass... It's all good ill get it from u later... Hope u enjoy ur parts.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

THURSDAY IS MOVE IN DAY FOR THE VENDORS SO IF SOMEONE WANTS TO GET FIRST HAND ON THE PARTS IT WILL BE A GOOD IDEA TO GO THRU THE SWAPMEET @ LAGRAVE I HOPE TO GET SOME GOOD SALES AND NO WINDOW SHOPPERS JUST LOOKING AND NOT BUYING! :x:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Got it... Thnks but u didn't leave the glass... It's all good ill get it from u later... Hope u enjoy ur parts.


Man I haven't even had time to touch the glass! That chit still sitting n da same spot I put it in that day!! Lol! But yea wen I get sum time to put n werk i will get it back to u!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

No need to go to the swap meet u can hit me up for parts... If I don't have ill get it for u.. from quarter panels to bumpers and ill give u the best deals in town... So come early come late call or txt... we always answer our certified customers... Kush King Certified Chevy Parts Inc...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Man I haven't even had time to touch the glass! That chit still sitting n da same spot I put it in that day!! Lol! But yea wen I get sum time to put n werk i will get it back to u!!!


Lol no problem Homie... Aslong as the customer is happy!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> No need to go to the swap meet u can hit me up for parts... If I don't have ill get it for u.. from quarter panels to bumpers and ill give u the best deals in town... So come early come late call or txt... we always answer our certified customers... Kush King Certified Chevy Parts Inc...


I get all my parts through turtle and I couldn't be happier. Great process and great service...THANKS KUSH KING CERTIFIED CHEVY PARTS!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

No problem I got ur og breather at the sand blaster and decals for it will be here this Saturday ill make it og for u.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> THURSDAY IS MOVE IN DAY FOR THE VENDORS SO IF SOMEONE WANTS TO GET FIRST HAND ON THE PARTS IT WILL BE A GOOD IDEA TO GO THRU THE SWAPMEET @ LAGRAVE I HOPE TO GET SOME GOOD SALES AND NO WINDOW SHOPPERS JUST LOOKING AND NOT BUYING! :x:


Sup Benny ? No Layaway..?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> No need to go to the swap meet u can hit me up for parts... If I don't have ill get it for u.. from quarter panels to bumpers and ill give u the best deals in town... So come early come late call or txt... we always answer our certified customers... Kush King Certified Chevy Parts Inc...


"Turtle's Impala Parts" ??? :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 2 guests)

Loco 61
FORTWORTHAZTEC
-SUPER62-
dunk420


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Sup Benny ? No Layaway..?


I do layway... Pay me later trade for other parts or if its there and I don't need it hell u can have it...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> "Turtle's Impala Parts" ??? :thumbsup:


Yes sir... Stocking up... Lmk when u ready for them floors...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I do layway... Pay me later trade for other parts or if its there and I don't need it hell u can have it...



:run::thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Yes sir... Stocking up... Lmk when u ready for them floors...




:run::run::run:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

KUSH KING CERTIFIED CHEVY PARTS just received a 5 star rating with the Better Business Bureau!.... Forget the rest and deal with the best!.... If Turtle can't beat a certified Chevy part deal in Texas, he's just gonna give it to you!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lmao


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Sup Benny ? No Layaway..?


SORRY HOMIE NO LAYWAY! CASH MONEY HOMIES!:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I do layway... Pay me later trade for other parts or if its there and I don't need it hell u can have it...


 I don't need it hell u can have it! SO Can I HAVE THAT 94 IMPALA TRUNK PIECE YOU SHOWED ME THE LAST TIME I WENT TO YOUR CRIB BIG DOG?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I don't need it hell u can have it! SO Can I HAVE THAT 94 IMPALA TRUNK PIECE YOU SHOWED ME THE LAST TIME I WENT TO YOUR CRIB BIG DOG?


Yulp!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Bring that rear floor pan homie


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Another satisfied customer


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Bring that rear floor pan homie


ok done deal let me load up my parts to set up Friday Afternoon! I will stop by your casa today is that cool?


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


>


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

GM DFW!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> Another satisfied customer


Yulp always good to help out the competition...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ok done deal let me load up my parts to set up Friday Afternoon! I will stop by your casa today is that cool?


???? Thats cool but I thought u Whr setting up 2 day? U can't be giving ur customers bogus hours Benny! Lol


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

For Sale!!! My homeboy has got the tires for sale... if anyone is interested pm me... 165 80/R13 Futura all sport


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

wickedimage63 said:


> For Sale!!! My homeboy has got the tires for sale... if anyone is interested pm me... 165 80/R13 Futura all sport
> View attachment 457907
> View attachment 457908


My Bad $100.00 bucks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone looking for sum 14" real Daytons? Hit me up super clean... Also Hv some new never mounted 14" 5.20


----------



## ss prospect (Apr 18, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Anyone looking for sum 14" real Daytons? Hit me up super clean... Also Hv some new never mounted 14" 5.20


 how much 5:20 text me at 682-554-5577


----------



## ss prospect (Apr 18, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Anyone looking for sum 14" real Daytons? Hit me up super clean... Also Hv some new never mounted 14" 5.20


How much for 5:20 text me at 682-554-5577


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Anyone looking for sum 14" real Daytons? Hit me up super clean... Also Hv some new never mounted 14" 5.20


pm sent


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

KUSH KING CERTIFIED CHEVY PARTS do you have any 64 eye brow mouldings? if so pm me price


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> ???? Thats cool but I thought u Whr setting up 2 day? U can't be giving ur customers bogus hours Benny! Lol



I was going to set up today but I changed my mind tomarrow is payday for the homies so I just wait until Friday!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I was going to set up today but I changed my mind tomarrow is payday for the homies so I just wait until Friday!


You should have setup today. They are out of spaces. No more room to setup. Per the message on this line Dean & Jason Earhart
254-751-7958


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Well Sumabish!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> You should have setup today. They are out of spaces. No more room to setup. Per the message on this line Dean & Jason Earhart
> 254-751-7958


I pre- registered I have my spaces!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ss prospect said:


> how much 5:20 text me at 682-554-5577


They sold already homie sorry


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

fortworthmex said:


> KUSH KING CERTIFIED CHEVY PARTS do you have any 64 eye brow mouldings? if so pm me price


Not at this time ill get that New parts car next week if there good shape ill hit u up...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey 817 family... I have a vintage stroller for sale...
All the parts are there it has already been dismantled... Asking 175.00 good for ur kiddos to enjoy...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Not at this time ill get that New parts car next week if there good shape ill hit u up...


Thanks LMK


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Hey 817 family... I have a vintage stroller for sale...
> All the parts are there it has already been dismantled... Asking 175.00 good for ur kiddos to enjoy...


shoot me some pics por favor


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Anyone got a cutlass passenger fender skin layin around?? Hit me up WTB


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

ive never been to any of these swap meets, but does anyone know if people bring out newer/80s car parts too?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Lambda_817 said:


> ive never been to any of these swap meets, but does anyone know if people bring out newer/80s car parts too?


Yes they do bring those 80's parts and other non car related items!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

WAKE UP HOMIES IT SWAP MEET DAY HOPE TO MAKE SOME MONEY TODAY AND SATURDAY SO I CAN SPEND IT ON EBAY BUYING MORE PARTS!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Anyone looking for sum 14" real Daytons? Hit me up super clean... Also Hv some new never mounted 14" 5.20


Do you have any pics of the daytons? And price?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Iam new to the area (keller)from California and am looking to put some sounds in my deuce,and maybe some hydros. Anybody in the fortworth are someone could refer me to?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

topd0gg said:


> shoot me some pics por favor


Pm me ur # I'll send u the pics. Hate the way they upload on here


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

LOTTO MEGA MILLIONS $540M DAMN THATS ALOT OF LOOT I HOPE SOME ONE WINS IN THE DFW AREA I HOPE ITS ME SO I CAN FINALLY FIX MY RIDES!:x:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> Iam new to the area (keller)from California and am looking to put some sounds in my deuce,and maybe some hydros. Anybody in the fortworth are someone could refer me to?


Tomas aka Txgoldplater for ALL your hydro needs.....and me for your sounds..lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> LOTTO MEGA MILLIONS $540M DAMN THATS ALOT OF LOOT I HOPE SOME ONE WINS IN THE DFW AREA I HOPE ITS ME SO I CAN FINALLY FIX MY RIDES!:x:


LMAO...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Inked1 said:


> Iam new to the area (keller)from California and am looking to put some sounds in my deuce,and maybe some hydros. Anybody in the fortworth are someone could refer me to?


welcome homie...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> LOTTO MEGA MILLIONS $540M DAMN THATS ALOT OF LOOT I HOPE SOME ONE WINS IN THE DFW AREA I HOPE ITS ME SO I CAN FINALLY FIX MY RIDES!:x:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

no buyers for the tires 165 80/r13 futura all sport 100 bucks


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ttt for the dfw!!!


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

N e body have any xtra swapmeet spaces ????


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

wickedimage63 said:


> welcome homie...


Thank you, iam trying to get out there and get involved in the lowrider community , so any info on spots to cruise or parts, and meet some good people, hit me up!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GOODTIMES DFW GETTING READY FOR THE WEEKEND ......TTT FOR THE FUNK!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks like the KUSH KINGS AND SKIMS INC WILL BE TEAMING UP AT TJE MEET THIS WEEKEND.. SEE U THERE HOMIES


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

wickedimage63 said:


> welcome homie...





-SUPER62- said:


> Tomas aka Txgoldplater for ALL your hydro needs.....and me for your sounds..lol


The kid at best buy told me$2,500 for 2 10s 2 amps 2 6/9s and2 speakers under the dash and radio in the glove box , everything hidden and hidden in the trunk up on the top deck with a false panel and impala logo in it ! It all sounded good and all, but the kid don't ride. I rather spend the monnies with a homie that rides! Maybe when u get a chance we can hook up and you could give me a price! Thank u


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> Iam new to the area (keller)from California and am looking to put some sounds in my deuce,and maybe some hydros. Anybody in the fortworth are someone could refer me to?


Danny from d shop does great work and he's in Keller! His name on here is Elpintor Give him a call 8173135252


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> The kid at best buy told me$2,500 for 2 10s 2 amps 2 6/9s and2 speakers under the dash and radio in the glove box , everything hidden and hidden in the trunk up on the top deck with a false panel and impala logo in it ! It all sounded good and all, but the kid don't ride. I rather spend the monnies with a homie that rides! Maybe when u get a chance we can hook up and you could give me a price! Thank u


Man don't fuck with best buy, most of the people that work there don't know shit.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 3 guests)

wickedimage63
ray53
RIDINDRTY64
FORTWORTHAZTEC
chrisdizzle
dunk420


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

badass day for a swap meet... i think i feeling sick boss!!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

chrisdizzle said:


> Man don't fuck with best buy, most of the people that work there don't know shit.


:h5:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

chrisdizzle said:


> Danny from d shop does great work and he's in Keller! His name on here is Elpintor Give him a call 8173135252


Koo! Thank you


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> Iam new to the area (keller)from California and am looking to put some sounds in my deuce,and maybe some hydros. Anybody in the fortworth are someone could refer me to?


Welcome to Big D


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 458392
> GOODTIMES DFW GETTING READY FOR THE WEEKEND ......TTT FOR THE FUNK!!!


Oh yeah I'm ready to homeboy!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> Welcome to Big D


He stay in Keller which is in the Funk


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

WELCOME TO THE FUNK HOMIE. Come out to a ULC meeting and see whats poppin off


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> He stay in Keller which is in the Funk


yeah I know where Keller is but I refer to the metroplex as Big D. I also moved from Cali a couple years ago and that's how we referred to it out there.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Oh yeah I'm ready to homeboy!!!
> 
> View attachment 458481


 HELL YEA THATS WHATS UP HOMIE. CUTTY LOOKIN SICK!!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Iam new to the area (keller)from California and am looking to put some sounds in my deuce,and maybe some hydros. Anybody in the fortworth are someone could refer me to?


 WELCOME TO DFW TEXAS HOMIE!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! LOL


It is what it is....... you busting out the cutty tmrw for the Sweet Dreams show?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> yeah I know where Keller is but I refer to the metroplex as Big D. I also moved from Cali a couple years ago and that's how we referred to it out there.


Come on man you can't be doin that, he's new around here so we gotta teach him right! We got love for the whole DFW area but you know the West Side is the best side(Fort Worth).


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> yeah I know where Keller is but I refer to *the metroplex as Big D*. I also moved from Cali a couple years ago and that's how we referred to it out there.


:thumbsdown: :nicoderm:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> yeah I know where Keller is but I refer to the metroplex as Big D. I also moved from Cali a couple years ago and that's how we referred to it out there.


:facepalm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

next thing you know its the nortenos vs the surenos all over again. :facepalm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> next thing you know its the nortenos vs the surenos all over again. :facepalm:


Call Dtown Ft Worth and see what kind of response you get. :facepalm:  :nicoderm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

its all good i aint dissing anyone or any city. my club is DFW so I roll all over.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> It is what it is....... you busting out the cutty tmrw for the Sweet Dreams show?


It will be ready for easter. Its almost done


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Looks like the KUSH KINGS AND SKIMS INC WILL BE TEAMING UP AT TJE MEET THIS WEEKEND.. SEE U THERE HOMIES


GOOD LUCK ON THE SALES HOMIES I ALREADY SEE TONS OF WINDOW SHOPPERS ATTENDING THE MEET! EMPTY HANDS JUST WASTING THE VENDORS TIME ASKING HOW MUCH FOR THIS AND I WILL BE RIGHT BACK!:buttkick:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> Iam new to the area (keller)from California and am looking to put some sounds in my deuce,and maybe some hydros. Anybody in the fortworth are someone could refer me to?


welcome to fort worth / dfw ! Hit up Danny from D Shop. He is in Keller. I had my stereo system built by him and with fiberglass also. Does very good quality work . very reasonable on the price also.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Money Mike said:


> welcome to fort worth / dfw ! Hit up Danny from D Shop. He is in Keller. I had my stereo system built by him and with fiberglass also. Does very good quality work . very reasonable on the price also.


x2 ..good guy to deal with


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> GOOD LUCK ON THE SALES HOMIES I ALREADY SEE TONS OF WINDOW SHOPPERS ATTENDING THE MEET! EMPTY HANDS JUST WASTING THE VENDORS TIME ASKING HOW MUCH FOR THIS AND I WILL BE RIGHT BACK!:buttkick:


We are on roll 18... When selling mad Shit homie... Even had to go home and re-up....


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:barf:WINDOW SHOPPERS AT LA GRAVE SWAPMEET!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> We are on roll 18... When selling mad Shit homie... Even had to go home and re-up....


I MUST BE JINXED I HAVE NOT SOLD ANYTHING BUT ITS ALL GOOD I AINT GIVEN MY PARTS AWAY FOR LOW BALLERS! :thumbsdown:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I WILL STOP BY YA ROW TOMARROW TO SEE WHAT I WANT TO BUY FROM YA AND DONT WORRY HOMIE I GOT CASH ON HAND HOMIE.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ha ha, you guys are funny! Iam just down to ride! It would be nice to see some lowriders , and the lifestyle. Cause everyone in Keller is pretty square. Iam used to seeing lowriders and greecer's in there bombs and led sleds all day back home. So iam pretty happy to find you guys on here. Thank you to all you guys for being so nice and helpfull!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ok homies...need some help on the 63 there is a housing for head lights. dose anybody know if they sell just the housing?

i found some but they want me to buy the whole grill. or dose anybody have some for sale in decent shape? thanks appericate it


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew homies


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Welcome to the DFW INKED1


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

wickedimage63 said:


> ok homies...need some help on the 63 there is a housing for head lights. dose anybody know if they sell just the housing?
> 
> i found some but they want me to buy the whole grill. or dose anybody have some for sale in decent shape? thanks appericate it


Found some at the meet


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wickedimage63 said:


> Found some at the meet


Glad u found wat u needed homie


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

Anybody have a passenger door for a 63 2dr impala


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I WILL STOP BY YA ROW TOMARROW TO SEE WHAT I WANT TO BUY FROM YA AND DONT WORRY HOMIE I GOT CASH ON HAND HOMIE.


Bring that rear pan for my four I have ur part u wanted.
2morrow is gonna be better homie...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> It will be ready for easter. Its almost done


:squint:didnt we hear that last year:sprint:just fuckin with ya!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> ok homies...need some help on the 63 there is a housing for head lights. dose anybody know if they sell just the housing?
> 
> i found some but they want me to buy the whole grill. or dose anybody have some for sale in decent shape? thanks appericate it


Hit up fortworthaztec Aka kush kings chevy parts!! He got wat u need!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Let them know dunk....


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I live in Justin and work out of Roanoke.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> Ha ha, you guys are funny! Iam just down to ride! It would be nice to see some lowriders , and the lifestyle. Cause everyone in Keller is pretty square. Iam used to seeing lowriders and greecer's in there bombs and led sleds all day back home. So iam pretty happy to find you guys on here. Thank you to all you guys for being so nice and helpfull!


I live in Justin and work out of Roanoke.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> We are on roll 18... When selling mad Shit homie... Even had to go home and re-up....


check us out row 18 spot 278 and 280


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Congrats to BIG BOB aka "usf63" North Texas Majestics for making the trip to Phoenix LRM show this weekend with his 63 coming from the metroplex to AZ. show them how we do it in TEXAS homie


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

dont forget car show today Sweet Dreams CC has partnered up with the T to hold a car and bike show there at the bus barn on lancaster. There will be lots of food and games. All classes of vehicles and bikes are welcome to enter. Vehicle registration is only $10 and starts at 9am. We will be giving out peoples choice awards to the top 25. so come out and vote for your favorite car or bike.
come out and have a great time this event is for all cars and bikes even if the ride is primered bring it to we love all typed of rides



​


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Money Mike said:


> I live in Justin and work out of Roanoke.


That's not far from me. I live off golden triangle and 35w and work in Dallas , I am about to jump in the 6 deuce and ride to work, I love satuarday, no traffic ,I can roll as slow as I want!!! Good times! Best part of my work day! Today's Gonna Be Good Day!!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

alright homies,i just fed her a quart of oil and she's ready to get that saturday grind on all the way to D Town! to all you brothers off today, ride safe! and most importantly to all the piggies from funky town to D town, the only thing riding dirty in the deuce is my socks !!! Peace


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> View attachment 458701
> alright homies,i just fed her a quart of oil and she's ready to get that saturday grind on all the way to D Town! to all you brothers off today, ride safe! and most importantly to all the piggies from funky town to D town, the only thing riding dirty in the deuce is my socks !!! Peace


nice ride


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Very calm weather for a swap meet...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> That's not far from me. I live off golden triangle and 35w and work in Dallas , I am about to jump in the 6 deuce and ride to work, I love satuarday, no traffic ,I can roll as slow as I want!!! Good times! Best part of my work day! Today's Gonna Be Good Day!!


Hell yeah man thats it right there.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Very calm weather for a swap meet...


on my way homie. loco61 bringing the eazy up tent? :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yulp its here..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh Whr oh Whr is Benny ?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> View attachment 458701
> alright homies,i just fed her a quart of oil and she's ready to get that saturday grind on all the way to D Town! to all you brothers off today, ride safe! and most importantly to all the piggies from funky town to D town, the only thing riding dirty in the deuce is my socks !!! Peace


Clean duece. Moving out that way shortly. closer to my job.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Skim said:


> check us out row 18 spot 278 and 280


:thumbsup:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

TTMFT!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Skim said:


> Congrats to BIG BOB aka "usf63" North Texas Majestics for making the trip to Phoenix LRM show this weekend with his 63 coming from the metroplex to AZ. show them how we do it in TEXAS homie


northtexas on the map!!!!hell ya


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Inked1 said:


> View attachment 458701
> alright homies,i just fed her a quart of oil and she's ready to get that saturday grind on all the way to D Town! to all you brothers off today, ride safe! and most importantly to all the piggies from funky town to D town, the only thing riding dirty in the deuce is my socks !!! Peace


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

64ordones said:


> dont forget car show today Sweet Dreams CC has partnered up with the T to hold a car and bike show there at the bus barn on lancaster. There will be lots of food and games. All classes of vehicles and bikes are welcome to enter. Vehicle registration is only $10 and starts at 9am. We will be giving out peoples choice awards to the top 25. so come out and vote for your favorite car or bike.
> come out and have a great time this event is for all cars and bikes even if the ride is primered bring it to we love all typed of rides
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

skim how much for the baby stroller..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Is that a 64 grill I see?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

mrchavez said:


> skim how much for the baby stroller..


There is 2... 350.00 and 200.00


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

fortworthmex said:


> Is that a 64 grill I see?


Yulp we have two also...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Has anyone seen Benny at the swap meet?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I was looking for him.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Me and the Deuce are rollen down 114 right now! It don't get any better!!! Love this sh*t !!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Me and the Deuce are rollen down 114 right now! It don't get any better!!! Love this sh*t !!!


 

Next time u gonna roll get at me, I stay in Denton so 114 is pretty close. I just past there in I-35 coming back from Rollin in the ft worth streets


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Next time u gonna roll get at me, I stay in Denton so 114 is pretty close. I just past there in I-35 coming back from Rollin in the ft worth streets


I was just headed back from work in Dallas to Keller ,but it got ugly,they shut west bound 114 down and after about 8 miles in traffic bearly moving the deuce just shut down. Then some fool in a big furniture truck ran into the back of me. I jumped out saying some bad things and pulled the driver out of his truck,I guess I didn't see the cop on the shoulder, he ended it pretty quick! I guess I am lucky he was a nice cop cause he helped me push the car to the shoulder. NO DAMAGE though,then 20 min later she started right back up and got me home! Weird! It went from great to sucking ass that quick!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

64ordones said:


> dont forget car show today Sweet Dreams CC has partnered up with the T to hold a car and bike show there at the bus barn on lancaster. There will be lots of food and games. All classes of vehicles and bikes are welcome to enter. Vehicle registration is only $10 and starts at 9am. We will be giving out peoples choice awards to the top 25. so come out and vote for your favorite car or bike.
> come out and have a great time this event is for all cars and bikes even if the ride is primered bring it to we love all typed of rides
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry I got there when it was over homie, I had to work today. I missed the show but I'm glad my gtimers were there to support.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> I was just headed back from work in Dallas to Keller ,but it got ugly,they shut west bound 114 down and after about 8 miles in traffic bearly moving the deuce just shut down. Then some fool in a big furniture truck ran into the back of me. I jumped out saying some bad things and pulled the driver out of his truck,I guess I didn't see the cop on the shoulder, he ended it pretty quick! I guess I am lucky he was a nice cop cause he helped me push the car to the shoulder. NO DAMAGE though,then 20 min later she started right back up and got me home! Weird! It went from great to sucking ass that quick!


I-35 was shut down going southbound when I went to ft worth too. It was to damn hot to be sitting in the 64 for like 45 mins and barely moving. I had to jump off and go around another way cause I was sweating my ass off.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GT WAS ROLLIN IN THE FUNK AFTER THE SHOW!!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice pics homie


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

THANKS HOMIE


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Nice pics homie


Ill post my pics tmrw my fricken phone died. what a nice day to bust out the rides


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Ill post my pics tmrw my fricken phone died. what a nice day to bust out the rides


Hell yea it was, hope its this nice for Easter next weekend


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Kush kings and Skim Inc... Sold da Fck out at the swap meet... There will be one last swap meet in fort worth in June after that it moves to GP.. at the race track... See u in June...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Kush kings and Skim Inc... Sold da Fck out at the swap meet... There will be one last swap meet in fort worth in June after that it moves to GP.. at the race track... See u in June...


thats gonna suck being at lonestar park from now on. I rolled the car to the swap meet from Krum today.










after the swap meet, me Turtle, Spanky and Ali all cruised out in the stockyards and downtown. Bitches everywhere that fool spanky was actin a fool. check out Roger lol. :biggrin:










It was cool seein all the Fort Worth homies this weekend at the swap meet. We had a lot of fun this weekend.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Booty Crew holding it down at Mickey Dee's after the show.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

stopping at Echo Park for a quick pit stop.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


> thats gonna suck being at lonestar park from now on. I rolled the car to the swap meet from Krum today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO Damn good time homie... I don't like 5 or 10 I like to keep my pocket equal with 100 or 20.... Spanky was like a little kid in the back seat. A lot of fun will be even better for the last one.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I finally got my monte carlo back in the garage. Ready to roll .


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Money Mike said:


> I finally got my monte carlo back in the garage. Ready to roll .


:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is there anything going on easter sunday??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes sir. Gateway Park. Gonna be a blast. Im debuting my 58 vert Impala full frame off, fuel injected lowlow. Hard line air craft hydros. All og interior. CLEAN!!!! ooops I meant my Cutlass on chinas :|


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Yes sir. Gateway Park. Gonna be a blast. Im debuting my 58 vert Impala full frame off, fuel injected lowlow. Hard line air craft hydros. All og interior. CLEAN!!!! ooops I meant my Cutlass on chinas :|


:h5:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Yes sir. Gateway Park. Gonna be a blast. Im debuting my 58 vert Impala full frame off, fuel injected lowlow. Hard line air craft hydros. All og interior. CLEAN!!!! ooops I meant my Cutlass on chinas :|


ESTA^^


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Is Gateway at beach and I-30?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Yup, beach and I-30


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

ULC this friday ??


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

-SUPER62- said:


> Yup, beach and I-30


Ima b there with tha vert and a grill! That park is like two miles from the crib!!!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Morning, on that Monday grind! Everybody get there's !


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> Morning, on that Monday grind! Everybody get there's !


ALLREADY HOMIE MAKING THAT CASH MONEY 24/7 EVERYDAY ALLDAY!:h5:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Skim said:


> thats gonna suck being at lonestar park from now on. I rolled the car to the swap meet from Krum today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


64 looking good homie!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

topd0gg said:


> Booty Crew holding it down at Mickey Dee's after the show.
> View attachment 459210


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Ima b there with tha vert and a grill! That park is like two miles from the crib!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Inked1 said:


> Morning, on that Monday grind! Everybody get there's !


yessir


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Respect to Skim, on all the vapor lock knowledge That he gave me about my car Saturday . I don't claim to know anything about this art so I apreciate all the help you guys on here give me. Thank you


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Respect to Skim, on all the vapor lock knowledge That he gave me about my car Saturday . I don't claim to know anything about this art so I apreciate all the help you guys on here give me. Thank you


Vapor Lock sucks!  


4 day work week!! :boink: Easter gonna be good! Just wish my 64 was done!  :nicoderm:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

817.TX. said:


> Vapor Lock sucks!
> 
> 
> 4 day work week!! :boink: Easter gonna be good! Just wish my 64 was done!  :nicoderm:


Ya I thought I was going to have to go trade the 62 in for a new one! Lol


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*CHROME PLATING - ENGRAVED PARTS*


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

817.TX. said:


> Vapor Lock sucks!
> 
> 
> 4 day work week!! :boink: Easter gonna be good! Just wish my 64 was done!  :nicoderm:


same here wish the tre was rider ready...but oh well wont be long now...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ttt funky town


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Scooped up a 350 for my 64. Bout to chrome this mofo out.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Scooped up a 350 for my 64. Bout to chrome this mofo out.


u no tha drill!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Its in pieces. Just the block and heads on the stand. Ill see what I can do


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

redwhite_62 said:


> Is there anything going on easter sunday??


 

Wats up Edgar, did u get that duece out here yet? GT will be holding it down at mountain creek this year with the ula homies


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Fort worth motherfuckin Texas!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Ha ha, you guys are funny! Iam just down to ride! It would be nice to see some lowriders , and the lifestyle. Cause everyone in Keller is pretty square. Iam used to seeing lowriders and greecer's in there bombs and led sleds all day back home. So iam pretty happy to find you guys on here. Thank you to all you guys for being so nice and helpfull!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

wickedimage63 said:


> ok homies...need some help on the 63 there is a housing for head lights. dose anybody know if they sell just the housing?
> 
> i found some but they want me to buy the whole grill. or dose anybody have some for sale in decent shape? thanks appericate it


Whats Wrong With Yours Homie? I Had To Replace The Clips And Screw Part That Angles The Headlights...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

redwhite_62 said:


> Is there anything going on easter sunday??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Money Mike said:


> ULC this friday ??


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

What's up Jose? Still no car yet still looking for a place with a garage. it will hopefully be soon. I'll see you sunday.


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

Any one a g-body rearend?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Fort worth motherfuckin Texas!!!


x 6 teee four


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


>


Sup ese! See u Friday !


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> Whats Wrong With Yours Homie? I Had To Replace The Clips And Screw Part That Angles The Headlights...


the housing for the head lights look ok it was just the parking lights were rusted though out. but i think im just going to replace the parking light housing.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


>


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Who gonna have the coldest beer on Sunday!! :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Looking for a 64 hood... Please send a pm Thnks 817


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Looking for a 64 hood... Please send a pm Thnks 817


What happened to that 1 hood you got?


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

got a 64 louverd hood for sale $125


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> What happened to that 1 hood you got?


To much rust... Kicked it back...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

texasimpalas09 said:


> got a 64 louverd hood for sale $125


Thnks for the offer...still looking...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

come look at the one I got. if you like it Ill let it go for 80 bucks


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> come look at the one I got. if you like it Ill let it go for 80 bucks


X817 :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

Skim said:


> thats gonna suck being at lonestar park from now on. I rolled the car to the swap meet from Krum today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good big homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thnks for the offer...still looking...


 got that solid one with dammage in the back! if u think u can save it shes urs!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

fortworthmex said:


> KUSH KING CERTIFIED CHEVY PARTS do you have any 64 eye brow mouldings? if so pm me price


Hey homie pm me ur # I got ur parts....


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

damn homies hope everybodys ok!!! tornados popping up everywhere...be safe


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> damn homies hope everybodys ok!!! tornados popping up everywhere...be safe


good cruse weather right here:dunno:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dam! Just drove through grapevine, and that sh*t was nasty! All that construction had the roads washed out, it was like crossing rivers with all the dirt! Thank god I was in the Raptor with 4+4 on lock! Iam not in California anymore ! Lol


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Inked1 said:


> Dam! Just drove through grapevine, and that sh*t was nasty! All that construction had the roads washed out, it was like crossing rivers with all the dirt! Thank god I was in the Raptor with 4+4 on lock! Iam not in California anymore ! Lol


This is just the beginning! Welcome to Tornado Alley!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

hno:^^^^^^^


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ShakeRoks said:


> This is just the beginning! Welcome to Tornado Alley!


That shit scares me dog. Ihave been through crazy earthquakes, and I way rather ride out an earthquake over not knowing if a tornado is going to kill me. Weird ass weather!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

*ftw*



ShakeRoks said:


> This is just the beginning! Welcome to Tornado Alley!


No Shit... You got that right rocks... One day sunshine next day snow the next day tornados... Love my State of Texas


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> That shit scares me dog. Ihave been through crazy earthquakes, and I way rather ride out an earthquake over not knowing if a tornado is going to kill me. Weird ass weather!


Jst keep ur head above water homie...
and welcome to Texas u have a very clean Impala.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

shit was fucked up earlier


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> That shit scares me dog. Ihave been through crazy earthquakes, and I way rather ride out an earthquake over not knowing if a tornado is going to kill me. Weird ass weather!


Believe me I rather deal with riding out an earthquake than the unpredictable spring time out here. Texas has some crazy weather that's for sure.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Squeezing out of Lil D town with no damage!! :yessad: Finna head to the FUNK! :nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Looking at channel 4... And they showed a 55 Chevy under a fallin carport that crushed it... 2 Door at that.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

damn schools were on lock down I waited more than 1 hour before they let me get my kid out.

I got nailed with some golf size hail as I ran from parking lot into the school.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Jst keep ur head above water homie...
> and welcome to Texas u have a very clean Impala.


Thanks homie, it's my first one, but I see I need to step up my game and get that thing juiced and some other goodies to keep up with all of you guys!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Looking at channel 4... And they showed a 55 Chevy under a fallin carport that crushed it... 2 Door at that.


that hoe will b on craigslist watch!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol ill prob buy it lol...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> Thanks homie, it's my first one, but I see I need to step up my game and get that thing juiced and some other goodies to keep up with all of you guys!


Chale homie ur ahead of me... But ill be back ASAP... Hit me up when u come dwn to fort worth so u can hang out with the Fort Worth crew.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Flower Mound holding it down in this crazy weather


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Chale homie ur ahead of me... But ill be back ASAP... Hit me up when u come dwn to fort worth so u can hang out with the Fort Worth crew.


I lucked out, dude traded me for my chopper! (I think I won) 4 shoo though I'll drive that bitch anywhere, I am a newbee to this so i feel like a little boy on Christmas everyday! I got no patience either, so I want her done done! I will be hittin up the picnic with the Fam !


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> I lucked out, dude traded me for my chopper! (I think I won) 4 shoo though I'll drive that bitch anywhere, I am a newbee to this so i feel like a little boy on Christmas everyday! I got no patience either, so I want her done done! I will be hittin up the picnic with the Fam !


see u at tha picnic bro!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> see u at tha picnic bro!


Yes sir, seen pics of your vert on here can't wait to check it out! That things nice !I want a convertible bad! Next ride, keeping my fingers crossed !


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> see u at tha picnic bro!


Yes sir, seen pics of your vert on here can't wait to check it out! That things nice !I want a convertible bad! Next ride, keeping my fingers crossed !I need hydros on my car bad, iam trying to low ride and I can't get low! wTF! You guys are making me jelous !lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

wickedimage63 said:


> the housing for the head lights look ok it was just the parking lights were rusted though out. but i think im just going to replace the parking light housing.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bout ready to lowrider


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Bout ready to lowrider


she going to tha picnic


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

I was on my way to mesquite when it all went down. I saw a cloud drop down and rotate but never picked up any strength. Shit makes u nervous when your in the road in an 18-wheeler and not be able to park just anywhere.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Money Mike said:


> I was on my way to mesquite when it all went down. I saw a cloud drop down and rotate but never picked up any strength. Shit makes u nervous when your in the road in an 18-wheeler and not be able to park just anywhere.


Wait Til Tonight When You Watch The News.... Those 18 Wheelers Wur 200-300 Ft In The Air Like Kites..hno:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

it did end up being a nice night to cruise ! Me and the Fam got out for some dinner up at Alliance town square and then cruised ! nice ass breeze out right now! Got My Fix In


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Money Mike said:


> I was on my way to mesquite when it all went down. I saw a cloud drop down and rotate but never picked up any strength. Shit makes u nervous when your in the road in an 18-wheeler and not be able to park just anywhere.


Come on mike you just bell out that shit n leave it in the middle of the road!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:420:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Kush King ^^^


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

SUP HOMIE... txt me a good time to chck out that hood.. thnks


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Good morning DFW ! Who's Grinding already?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Hood morning!.... I'm on the grind already, bright and early....nice deuce by the way.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> View attachment 460337
> it did end up being a nice night to cruise ! Me and the Fam got out for some dinner up at Alliance town square and then cruised ! nice ass breeze out right now! Got My Fix In


i took the 64 out last night too!! was a nice brezzzzzz wit tha top down!!

and yes ben on da grind fer a hot sec!!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

-SUPER62- said:


> Hood morning!.... I'm on the grind already, bright and early....nice deuce by the way.


Thank you my brother! PMA all day! (posative mental attitude ) After yesterday , today can only be a good day !! RISE AND GRIND HOMIES !


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Inked1 said:


> Good morning DFW ! Who's Grinding already?


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> i took the 64 out last night too!! was a nice brezzzzzz wit tha top down!!
> 
> and yes ben on da grind fer a hot sec!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

how early do i have to get my spot sunday???


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TEST!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> how early do i have to get my spot sunday???


was kinda wondering my self!! and wat time does the egg hunt start?? n e body???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Get there early for a good spot. Ill be there by 9


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> SUP HOMIE... txt me a good time to chck out that hood.. thnks


Im in Fort Worth by 8pm every day


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Get there early for a good spot. Ill be there by 9


 9:00 sounds good!!!see you guys there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt fer hump day!!!!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Im in Fort Worth by 8pm every day


I'll call u then... And Chck it out tonight...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I'll call u then... And Chck it out tonight...


while ur there grab the black plastic pc for me off the door u sold him!!:cheesy:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Will see whats up...


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Inked1 said:


> View attachment 460337
> it did end up being a nice night to cruise ! Me and the Fam got out for some dinner up at Alliance town square and then cruised ! nice ass breeze out right now! Got My Fix In


Baker Bros.?


----------



## gruiz87 (Oct 25, 2009)

*LS Engines for sale for $575 Located in South Side Fort Worth Mileage 100k -150k. Text or call for more info (682)557-8309*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> while ur there grab the black plastic pc for me off the door u sold him!!:cheesy:


Ill let em go cheap!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Come on mike you just bell out that shit n leave it in the middle of the road!




hell no! I was hauling ass to the truck stop ! I was hungry! Needed to get my tacos :biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for the funk,wats good homies


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

gruiz87 said:


> View attachment 460913
> View attachment 460914
> View attachment 460915
> View attachment 460918
> ...


DAMN good deals right there...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ShakeRoks said:


> Baker Bros.?


Yes sir


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Inked1 said:


> Yes sir


You should try Kincaids next! I ate Baker Bros. on Monday.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ShakeRoks said:


> You should try Kincaids next! I ate Baker Bros. on Monday.


I have but I like 5 guys better! That and BJs


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

RIP Brian Thompson 
the Impala Shop 
my homie u will be missed


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

5 guys is pretty good.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Skim said:


> RIP Brian Thompson
> the Impala Shop
> my homie u will be missed


Rest In Peace


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

ShakeRoks said:


> Rest In Peace


X2:angel: BRIAN WAS A COOL ASS DUDE.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> RIP Brian Thompson
> the Impala Shop
> my homie u will be missed



:angel:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Rip


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> RIP Brian Thompson
> the Impala Shop
> my homie u will be missed


Very sad news, prayers go out to his daughter


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> :angel:


Man that sucks!! Brian will be missed.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Brian was a very honest humble down to earth person, prayers go out to his daughter and family. You will be missed RIP :angel:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> Brian was a very honest humble down to earth person, prayers go out to his daughter and family. You will be missed RIP :angel:


R.I.P. Brother


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

RIP Brother I wish I would have called you last week instead of just sending a text. Your family will be in my prayers! Man I told you to call me anytime why didnt you call bro. RIP


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> RIP Brian Thompson
> the Impala Shop
> my homie u will be missed


:angel:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


> RIP Brian Thompson
> the Impala Shop
> my homie u will be missed


Sorry for you loss Tony... Our prayers are with his family.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Damn, one day your here the next day your gone.... RIP Brian Thompson.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 2 guests)

Texas 61 Impala
chrisdizzle
FORTWORTHAZTEC
clupercio


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

Rip Brian


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Skim said:


> RIP Brian Thompson
> the Impala Shop
> my homie u will be missed



Yes he will.... RIP Brian


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

R.I.P BRIAN THOMPSON
:angel:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

RIP BRIAN ......


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

drove tha four to work today! bryan had a lot to do with tha build! also a pic tony sent me while it was n the impala shop and bryan finnishing up on the fuel inject swap! doing wat he loved!!










theres my boy bryan putn n werk!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

SAY HOMIES FROM FOROS AND D-TOWN LETS START A MONEY COLLECTION FOR THE HOMIE BRAIN THOMPSON AND HIS FAMILY I GOT $100.00 AND IF EVERYONE ELSE CAN THROW IN THE SAME AMOUNT WE CAN GIVE THE FAMILY A GOOD AMOUNT OF MONEY!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

That is cool Benny but I think right now all his family really needs is prayer. If you want to, contact USF'63 and ask him.


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

RIP 409Thompson


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> That is cool Benny but I think right now all his family really needs is prayer. If you want to, contact USF'63 and ask him.


ORALE HOMIE!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Sad to hear about Brian, He was a real good guy that would do anything to help. Prayer goes out to his family and friens....Rest In Peace B.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

R.I.P.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Elpintor said:


> Sad to hear about Brian, He was a real good guy that would do anything to help. Prayer goes out to his family and friens....Rest In Peace B.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

RIP Brian Thompson. Your daughter and family are in our prayers.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

A little show Brian and I hit up last year the day I picked up my car from his shop. He literally finished my air suspension that morning. Than we went rolling to The Colony and of course his 62 took best of show. Mad props to Brian for all the efforts he put out in the Lowrider community.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

is there a place in the DFW to buy tires I need 13s and 14s


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Moe pix from tha first time Bryan werkt on my 4! Str8 outa tha garage pre impala shop!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

LENETOWNTX said:


> is there a place in the DFW to buy tires I need 13s and 14s


Hit up Art's Tires in Ft Worth he carry's both in stock.
2800 E Belknap St Ft Worth TX 76111
817-834-1842


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Ready to start my 3 day weekend!! :yes: Will be on a mission to find the coldest beer!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Ready to start my 3 day weekend!! :yes: Will be on a mission to find the coldest beer!!  :nicoderm:


just saw it suposed to rain sunday!!!:tears:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Skim said:


> RIP Brian Thompson
> the Impala Shop
> my homie u will be missed


:angel:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

817.TX. said:


> Ready to start my 3 day weekend!! :yes: Will be on a mission to find the coldest beer!!  :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> just saw it suposed to rain sunday!!!:tears:


small chance i think


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

So I got off Wrk and seen a ride with wheels looking nice as I rolled up on it... There was a sticker on the back window said GOODTIME ROLLERS CC FORT WORTH TX.... I WAS LIKE MAN ANOTHER CLUB!


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> Hit up Art's Tires in Ft Worth he carry's both in stock.
> 2800 E Belknap St Ft Worth TX 76111
> 817-834-1842


koo thanks homie I'll hit them up


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> So I got off Wrk and seen a ride with wheels looking nice as I rolled up on it... There was a sticker on the back window said GOODTIME ROLLERS CC FORT WORTH TX.... I WAS LIKE MAN ANOTHER CLUB!


 Combining 2 established clubs to make 1 :|


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^^ RIGHT... Hey Juan thanks for the offer on the hood bit I picked a nice one frm the westside last night... Thnk again.


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> So I got off Wrk and seen a ride with wheels looking nice as I rolled up on it... There was a sticker on the back window said GOODTIME ROLLERS CC FORT WORTH TX.... I WAS LIKE MAN ANOTHER CLUB!


Wtf! Gunna need a window scrapper to pull it off


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> ^^^^^^ RIGHT... Hey Juan thanks for the offer on the hood bit I picked a nice one frm the westside last night... Thnk again.


IM NEVER GONA GET MY LIL PLASTIC PC:tears:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


>


 *Its Sad Homies.. If One Of Our Homies Is Going Thru Problems Lets Try To Help Them Get Thru It... Man, It Gets Me Thinking What I Could of Done To Change The Out Come... I Know They Might Have There Mind Set On Doing Something But It Isnt Set In Stone Til They Do It... Brian Was A Down To Earth Person.. And Thats How Im Going To Remember Him... I Went By His Shop Today And Took This Picture.*..


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Anyone see that 50 bel air for sale! Nice only $8500 ! I need it


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> *Its Sad Homies.. If One Of Our Homies Is Going Thru Problems Lets Try To Help Them Get Thru It... Man, It Gets Me Thinking What I Could of Done To Change The Out Come... I Know They Might Have There Mind Set On Doing Something But It Isnt Set In Stone Til They Do It... Brian Was A Down To Earth Person.. And Thats How Im Going To Remember Him... I Went By His Shop Today And Took This Picture.*..


True words we can only go off the vibes people put out I knew he had it rough with the divorce but man I had no idea he was going to go down that path. Either way he will be in my prayers and be remembered as the helpful guy he was.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Last Activity 04-02-2012 07:20 AM Last time the homie Brian Log in to" LAY IT LOW" RIP HOMIE!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Rise N Grind! Hope today is a better day, and sorry for all y'alls loss! On the real!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> *Its Sad Homies.. If One Of Our Homies Is Going Thru Problems Lets Try To Help Them Get Thru It... Man, It Gets Me Thinking What I Could of Done To Change The Out Come... I Know They Might Have There Mind Set On Doing Something But It Isnt Set In Stone Til They Do It... Brian Was A Down To Earth Person.. And Thats How Im Going To Remember Him... I Went By His Shop Today And Took This Picture.*..


RIP


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Thank god it's Friday, to bad I ain't like some of you suckas and get it off. My fuckin boss don't know what a holiday is!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

x2 ^^^


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow that is shocking, may he R I P.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

R.I.P Brian


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

sad day today at the impala shop Skim and I took the signs off the shop. Bthompson will forever be missed but never forgotten.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> sad day today at the impala shop Skim and I took the signs off the shop. Bthompson will forever be missed but never forgotten.


Never forgotten!


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

There will be a short service for Brian in Lewisville this Monday April 9th. Here is the info for those that may not have it.

Memorial Service for Brian Thompson




Monday April 9th


4:00pm until 6:00pm

Dalton and Sons Funeral Home 1550 North Stemmons Freeway, Lewisville TX 75067


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats good ft worth, hope everyone is enjoying good Friday.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> *Its Sad Homies.. If One Of Our Homies Is Going Thru Problems Lets Try To Help Them Get Thru It... Man, It Gets Me Thinking What I Could of Done To Change The Out Come... I Know They Might Have There Mind Set On Doing Something But It Isnt Set In Stone Til They Do It... Brian Was A Down To Earth Person.. And Thats How Im Going To Remember Him... I Went By His Shop Today And Took This Picture.*..


RIP, didn't know him but from the sounds of it he must have been a great guy. :angel:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Had the opportunity to work at the impala shop a few weeks while I was on vacation from my real job. I remember thinking if I couldn't find the rite tool in that shop then I didn't belong near a car cause he had all the rite tools. Also remember thinking damn how does anyone gain all this knowledge in a lifetime, seemed like he knew everything there was to know from computers to cars to .... . . Gonna miss u homie, RIP Brian


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a few copies of streetseen magazine where my car came out at the impala shop if anyone wants one get at me


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULC meeting tonite please try and make this meeting. This is an important meeting we need to collect money for bathroom and go over Easter Picnic. Let's also see what we can do for Brian's family (Impala Shop) and in his memory..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

USF '63 said:


> There will be a short service for Brian in Lewisville this Monday April 9th. Here is the info for those that may not have it.
> 
> Memorial Service for Brian Thompson
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

I really didn't know what Brian was going through but divorces and things of that nature are tough! Just want to say to all my layitlow homies who know my story and listen to me and gave me advise Thanks for being there! I don't need to mention names y'all know who you are!!! I know some didnt agree with my decision but at least I can say hi to you all from Mexico and avoided things getting further out of hand! Keep that layitlow family and unity strong!!! As for me still hunting for a 67 here and will always keep on riding Low!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Pretty nice morning...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking forward to my first picnic with the Fam! Good people Good times!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning homies, have a good weekend


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> Looking forward to my first picnic with the Fam! Good people Good times!


you headed to D Town or the funk?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Juan hope u enjoy ur Chevy parts... Let me know if u need anything else...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Juan hope u enjoy ur Chevy parts... Let me know if u need anything else...


Yesir. appreciate it. Some times you got to pay to play.


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Morning homies, have a good weekend


sup homie how you been and have a good easter sunday


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> you headed to D Town or the funk?


HeAded to the Funk !


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> HeAded to the Funk !


uffin: You bringing the deuce out?


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Juan hope u enjoy ur Chevy parts... Let me know if u need anything else...


Do you still have the 283 engine


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Yesir. appreciate it. Some times you got to pay to play.


LMAO and play with out paying... We do payment plans.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

show67 said:


> Do you still have the 283 engine


Which one? We have one sitting in a parts car that I know runs.. engine and tranny for 250.00


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Which one? We have one sitting in a parts car that I know runs.. engine and tranny for 250.00


Pm you phone number please is tha part car an ss or coupe


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

lolows said:


> sup homie how you been and have a good easter sunday


 

Doing good homie, you have a good Easter as well homie


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

show67 said:


> Pm you phone number please is tha part car an ss or coupe


Pm sent


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

runninlow said:


> uffin: You bringing the deuce out?


 for sure homie , that's all I got for now! My next one has got to be a vert though! I needs me a convertible!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys got another 2 speed power glide tranny.. 75.00.. was running when pulled out.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Hey guys got another 2 speed power glide tranny.. 75.00.. was running when pulled out.


Can you deliver?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

USF '63 said:


> There will be a short service for Brian in Lewisville this Monday April 9th. Here is the info for those that may not have it.
> 
> Memorial Service for Brian Thompson
> 
> ...


*PLEASE TRY TO BRING YOUR RIDES TO THE MEMORIAL SERVICE...
*
:angel:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> *PLEASE TRY TO BRING YOUR RIDES TO THE MEMORIAL SERVICE...
> *
> :angel:



Thank You

Everyone that can, please bring your rides out to the service for Brian on Monday.


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> I was just headed back from work in Dallas to Keller ,but it got ugly,they shut west bound 114 down and after about 8 miles in traffic bearly moving the deuce just shut down. Then some fool in a big furniture truck ran into the back of me. I jumped out saying some bad things and pulled the driver out of his truck,I guess I didn't see the cop on the shoulder, he ended it pretty quick! I guess I am lucky he was a nice cop cause he helped me push the car to the shoulder. NO DAMAGE though,then 20 min later she started right back up and got me home! Weird! It went from great to sucking ass that quick!


Whats up homie next time you get stuck on 114 you can detour by my crib and let things quiet down. I live in Grapevine off of Main street. Hit me up whenever always around.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Hope all of you guys have happy And safe Easter... Hope the weather clears up for the pic-nice.


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

ALL THE FT WORTH CLUBS HAVE A GOOD EASTER AND SAFE ONE TOO


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

happy easter!!!!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Can you deliver?




:facepalm::banghead::twak:


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy Easter Fort Worth. Now it's time to show them
How The funk gets down. Lowrider 4 life


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ride out. Bout clean it up. Don't judge her just yet


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

What's up FTWORTH

HAPPY EASTER SUNDAY TO ALL THE FAMILIES

wish I could roll by the funk but stuck in Katy Texas doing that family thing


TTT from the 713


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

I need gone a 327 engine from a 64 with camel hump heads. Needs to be rebuild! PM me for details.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


>


Me an da fam had a gr8 time! Got the vert home just b 4 it really started pouring! Stoped back by after a while and saw skim and his crew grilln n da rain with all there show stopper rides just getting rained on nasty!! True riders right there!!! Ima try my best to bring da vert out to bryans funeral!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

On the real 

Shout out to:

Malo CC
Bajitos CC
Majestics CC
Suenos Realez

Clubs that stuck it out in the rain and after the raint. alot of wet motherfukcers. HAHAHAHA


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

ANY PICS OF THE PICNIC ????????????????????????????????????????? ANYONE ???????


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

the new trunk set up in the monte carlo.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Man big ups to those that r taking there rides to bryans service! I tried my best to get outa work but it's not happening! I really hate it but job gata come 1st! Y'all b safe an put it down fer r boy Bryan like he wuda done if tha shoe was filped!! Rip brother!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

53BOMBA said:


> ANY PICS OF THE PICNIC ????????????????????????????????????????? ANYONE ???????


Only pix I took was of my kidos searching fer eggs but I will tell u it was one hellofa turn out escpcialy cents the sky was black all morning!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Man big ups to those that r taking there rides to bryans service! I tried my best to get outa work but it's not happening! I really hate it but job gata come 1st! Y'all b safe an put it down fer r boy Bryan like he wuda done if tha shoe was filped!! Rip brother!!!!


X2. wish I could go but I'm in south texas. Rest in Peace Brian


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I tried but could not find the place. had to head back to work.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Money Mike said:


> View attachment 463096


 man that looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Just got home from Brian's service,I took a few pics but can't post. I can txt them to someone if they want to just hit me up


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

That shit is clean mike!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Just got home from Brian's service,I took a few pics but can't post. I can txt them to someone if they want to just hit me up


Wat I mean is that I don't know how to post


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> That shit is clean mike!


Thx bRO


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

817PETE said:


> man that looks good bro :thumbsup:


Thx homie


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Raymond


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To everyone who was at the Easter picnic, we are going to have Egg Hunt this week, looking to see what works best everyone, Sat or Sun.. We initially said Sat but now were looking at doing it Sun.. Get back with me on FB or Layitlow 'Ft Worth Cruise' thread by no later then Thurs.. So for those that left your Easter eggs I have them at my house for those that didn't leave them bring them to the park.. We still have the bikes as well..


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Money Mike said:


> View attachment 463095
> 
> 
> the new trunk set up in the monte carlo.


look n good homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Only pix I took was of my kidos searching fer eggs but I will tell u it was one hellofa turn out escpcialy cents the sky was black all morning!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!! for ft.worth cruise


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

damn its hard to get back to work after long weekend. had a good time at the easter picnic...lots of riders...cool


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Homie Styln said:


> To everyone who was at the Easter picnic, we are going to have Egg Hunt this week, looking to see what works best everyone, Sat or Sun.. We initially said Sat but now were looking at doing it Sun.. Get back with me on FB or Layitlow 'Ft Worth Cruise' thread by no later then Thurs.. So for those that left your Easter eggs I have them at my house for those that didn't leave them bring them to the park.. We still have the bikes as well..


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Homie Styln said:


> To everyone who was at the Easter picnic, we are going to have Egg Hunt this week, looking to see what works best everyone, Sat or Sun.. We initially said Sat but now were looking at doing it Sun.. Get back with me on FB or Layitlow 'Ft Worth Cruise' thread by no later then Thurs.. So for those that left your Easter eggs I have them at my house for those that didn't leave them bring them to the park.. We still have the bikes as well..


Another Easter picnic!...for those of us that were scared of the rain....lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bout ready to hit main street!!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

say homies i got a couple of low joes old skool pumps....who can check these out for me, to see if there in working condition?


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

juangotti said:


>


This is a cool pic Juan!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> say homies i got a couple of low joes old skool pumps....who can check these out for me, to see if there in working condition?


If u bring em by my place I will check em fer ya!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> If u bring em by my place I will check em fer ya!


cool ill hit you up friday...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


>


 

Nice pic,glad to see u got ur ride out homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Took some time but we got a couple out there. Now to get em plaqued.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Took some time but we got a couple out there. Now to get em plaqued.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

T T T !!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats up people


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

gm dfw!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Looks like Sat is the best bet for Egg Hunt... At 12pm sharp at Gateway....


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

its also looks like rain for the weekend!!


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

looking for a set of universal adaptors, and a all crome 14, and possibly 3 sets of 175 70 14...txt me 214 207 2534​


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

214loco said:


> looking for a set of universal adaptors, and a all crome 14, and possibly 3 sets of 175 70 14...txt me 214 207 2534​


I texted you a little bit ago.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> I texted you a little bit ago.


a few of us are planning on going up to denton on friday night to cruise for a little while if you are interested


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Money Mike said:


> a few of us are planning on going up to denton on friday night to cruise for a little while if you are interested


Sounds nice, but my car is going in the shop for a few weeks to get a beauty makeover ! Lol wish I could Thank s for the invite


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

MMMmmm Friday Night!! :boink: :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Money Mike said:


> a few of us are planning on going up to denton on friday night to cruise for a little while if you are interested


 

I'm down


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

Money Mike said:


> a few of us are planning on going up to denton on friday night to cruise for a little while if you are interested


were in denton bro


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

estilo71rivi said:


> were in denton bro


We gonna cruise thru the square, university drive,S.E.D.,and by the fuzzys taco area.maybe thru int area as well


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I'm down


X87 gotta clean the ride first the rain kicked my ass


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> X87 gotta clean the ride first the rain kicked my ass


Hell yea homie, my undies and engine bay are all dirty. Gonna be a bitch cleaning her up


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone know how to change the deals on power steering cylinder?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> We gonna cruise thru the square, university drive,S.E.D.,and by the fuzzys taco area.maybe thru int area as well


im down i get off work at 10:45 pm but i will drive my car to work friday


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Anyone know how to change the deals on power steering cylinder?


u talking about the control valve that screws onto the centerlink or the stabilizer shock?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> im down i get off work at 10:45 pm but i will drive my car to work friday




Kool get at me when ur off


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> u talking about the control valve that screws onto the centerlink or the stabilizer shock?


Stabilizer shock


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Money Mike said:


> a few of us are planning on going up to denton on friday night to cruise for a little while if you are interested


If its cool I might go, I might have family stuff happening if not in down. Im always down to bring out the Streetwood. What time y'all thinking?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> If its cool I might go, I might have family stuff happening if not in down. Im always down to bring out the Streetwood. What time y'all thinking?


Yeah it's all good we will be meeting up about 8


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> We gonna cruise thru the square, university drive,S.E.D.,and by the fuzzys taco area.maybe thru int area as well


THANK BRO IM GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

estilo71rivi said:


> THANK BRO IM GOING TO TRY TO MAKE IT


Kool my # is in my signature of u need anything


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Bump frm the KUSHKINGS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Bump frm the KUSHKINGS


Wats up big dawg how u doing


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: Your Ride Looks Clean Joe T...


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> Sounds nice, but my car is going in the shop for a few weeks to get a beauty makeover ! Lol wish I could Thank s for the invite


No prob bRO! When its done then we can roll! The work will come out real nice


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Money Mike said:


> No prob bRO! When its done then we can roll! The work will come out real nice


Thanks homie! I could only wish it would look as good as your trunck, that came out tight!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wats up big dawg how u doing


Sup Joe... Jst Chillin get the 4 ready for the summer...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup: Your Ride Looks Clean Joe T...


Thanks Alex


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Sup Joe... Jst Chillin get the 4 ready for the summer...


That's good bro, did u ever move or are u still in the same spot


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Lunch time drive by


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> Thanks homie! I could only wish it would look as good as your trunck, that came out tight!


Thx bRO! I'm sure it will !


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> That's good bro, did u ever move or are u still in the same spot


Yea same spot I refuse to lose the shop... Gonna start the add on next year...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Got drank in my cup!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

On cloud 9 on my way to 13... Non stop flight for the KUSHKINGS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*IF YOU WANT TO PUT YOUR CAR IN THIS EVENT LET ME KNOW ASAP.. IT HAS TO STAY THERE OVERNIGHT.. MOVE IN WILL BE TOMORROW AT 10AM-4PM LET ME KNOW ASAP PLEASE THANKS... THIS SHOULD BE A BADASS PLACE TO HAVE LOWRIDERS....
*
*
















*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:yes: TGIF


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn right


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning homies,cruise in Denton around 8 if anyone wants to roll


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Morning homies,cruise in Denton around 8 if anyone wants to roll


I'll hit u up when I get off work so I can meet up with you.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Morning homies,cruise in Denton around 8 if anyone wants to roll


Man I wud love to roll out but my kidos sick! Maybe next time!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Morning homies,cruise in Denton around 8 if anyone wants to roll


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> *IF YOU WANT TO PUT YOUR CAR IN THIS EVENT LET ME KNOW ASAP.. IT HAS TO STAY THERE OVERNIGHT.. MOVE IN WILL BE TOMORROW AT 10AM-4PM LET ME KNOW ASAP PLEASE THANKS... THIS SHOULD BE A BADASS PLACE TO HAVE LOWRIDERS....
> *
> *
> 
> ...


wow big event for the kids!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump


----------



## felix fabila (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

felix fabila said:


> View attachment 465537


Oh hell yeah Im there!.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> [/QU
> 
> TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*ULC Easter Egghunt Today Saturday 4-14-12 At Gateway Park @ 12. The Egghunt Was Postponed Last Sunday Due To The Rain.. Hope To See As Many Kids Out There As Possible. THANKS TO ALL THE CAR CLUB AND SPONSORS FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN...*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

GOODTIMES & Rollerz Only cruising the mean streets of Denton. good meeting you Mike and Bobby had a blast hitting switches everywhere. Not the best pics my phone camera sucks.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> GOODTIMES & Rollerz Only cruising the mean streets of Denton. good meeting you Mike and Bobby had a blast hitting switches everywhere. Not the best pics my phone camera sucks.
> 
> View attachment 465794
> View attachment 465795


damn i miss out maybe next time


----------



## felix fabila (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

estilo71rivi said:


> damn i miss out maybe next time


It's still early we got plenty more opportunities the more rides that roll the better we look. :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ANY ONE GOING TO GATEWAY?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> ANY ONE GOING TO GATEWAY?



I am!:naughty:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> GOODTIMES & Rollerz Only cruising the mean streets of Denton. good meeting you Mike and Bobby had a blast hitting switches everywhere. Not the best pics my phone camera sucks.
> 
> View attachment 465794
> View attachment 465795


 

Thanks for coming out homies,had a goodtimes


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

felix fabila said:


> View attachment 465808


:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

felix fabila said:


> View attachment 465537


Nice homie good to see you on the tread...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Good outcome at gateway... Was fun for the kids good job ULC.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> GOODTIMES & Rollerz Only cruising the mean streets of Denton. good meeting you Mike and Bobby had a blast hitting switches everywhere. Not the best pics my phone camera sucks.
> 
> View attachment 465794
> View attachment 465795
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here Are Some Pictures Of Todays Easter Egghunt... Thanks To All The Clubs And Sponsers That Help Put This Together... Much Much Props Homies... Also REMINDER ULC MEETING NEXT FRIDAY 4-20-12 AT SMOKIES 





































































































Here The Happy Bike Winners For 2012....


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foritos


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

We had the Easter Egg hunt yesterday. We tried our best to get the word out about the date. On Easter Alex went around to all the pop's and spoke with people to let them know we would be doing the egg hunt Sat and for them to tell others who were with them or in thier club what we were gonna do.. I posted it here on layitlow and on facebook.. In the end we did the best we could. We even changed the the start time from 12pm to 1 to accommodate people who couldn't make by 12.. I saw some people come by after the hunt about 1:30, I felt bad about it but if they would have called Alex or me or anyone who was at the park we would have waited.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> Here Are Some Pictures Of Todays Easter Egghunt... Thanks To All The Clubs And Sponsers That Help Put This Together... Much Much Props Homies... Also REMINDER ULC MEETING NEXT FRIDAY 4-20-12 AT SMOKIES
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

topd0gg said:


> GOODTIMES & Rollerz Only cruising the mean streets of Denton. good meeting you Mike and Bobby had a blast hitting switches everywhere. Not the best pics my phone camera sucks.
> 
> View attachment 465794
> View attachment 465795


looking good GT!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT for the funk!!!!


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> GOODTIMES & Rollerz Only cruising the mean streets of Denton. good meeting you Mike and Bobby had a blast hitting switches everywhere. Not the best pics my phone camera sucks.
> 
> View attachment 465794
> View attachment 465795




it was good meeting you! We had a good time ! we were looking good at night that's for sure! thanks for the hospitality joe !


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Could anyone recommend a chrome plater in Dallas or fortworth?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Money Mike said:


> it was good meeting you! We had a good time ! we were looking good at night that's for sure! thanks for the hospitality joe !


Anytime bRO


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> Could anyone recommend a chrome plater in Dallas or fortworth?


I use ecomany plating in Dallas! They do good work and by far cheapest price local!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I'm looking for somebody to re do my door panels! I think the covers r still good but I want the back board redone and now I have power windows so we Gata put tha switches n!! N e body got some info??


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> I use ecomany plating in Dallas! They do good work and by far cheapest price local!!!


Good lookin out G, I appreciate that.your the second one to recommend them.I'll hit em up! Thank you


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> Could anyone recommend a chrome plater in Dallas or fortworth?


ecomomy in mesquite


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I use Al's in Southside Fort Worth


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> Could anyone recommend a chrome plater in Dallas or fortworth?


Get with Skim...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*If You Signed Up For The Six Flags Show Please Hit Me Up... I Have The List That Made It In The Show And Information For You For Set Up..

Thanks *


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?v=QWfbGGZE07M


I Cant Open The Vid???


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> I Cant Open The Vid???


Works for me but I can't post anything right anymore since I got this new phone. im about ready to toss it


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)

ENOUGH SAID
Inked1
Wat it dew Brent how's ur morning homie


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> ENOUGH SAID
> Inked1
> Wat it dew Brent how's ur morning homie


Alls good homie having that coffee and getting ready to hit that grind all the way to Dallas ! Hope alls G with you!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Rise and grind Fort Worth!....beautiful Monday morning


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ridin that 2pac all the way to Dallas!! Traffic don't fuck with me !!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

For n e body looking get top knock tatoo work my boy from Cali is coming down next month for three weeks to work at cat tatoo! If u have seen my leg r my wifes sleeve then u no the quality! He tats at a shop n San Fran but grew up here!!! Just coming to visit and hook a few peps up! He's not cheap but no good tat is!!! N e ways he prolly got a few spots open but they won't last!!! N e serious tat lovers pm me fer more info and link to his work!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> I'm looking for somebody to re do my door panels! I think the covers r still good but I want the back board redone and now I have power windows so we Gata put tha switches n!! N e body got some info??


N e body? Looking fer a good int shop and wood like to keep my money in tha funk!! If the work on tha panels is good maybe we can talk kik pannels r canvas top


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Selling my 327 strong running engine come with tranny also... Asking 450.00 goin with another engine on mine... Pm me if u want more info came out of 64 Impala


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Selling my 327 strong running engine come with tranny also... Asking 450.00 goin with another engine on mine... Pm me if u want more info came out of 64 Impala


U going inject??


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yea goin with a Honda engine I wanna be the first ever...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Also selling to chrome fender wells... Take 100.00 need to be cleaned up.. but there good for street..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Also selling to chrome fender wells... Take 100.00 need to be cleaned up.. but there good for street..


CALL ME HOMIE DO U STILL HAVE THE 62 IMPALA HOOD?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

No..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Selling my 327 strong running engine come with tranny also... Asking 450.00 goin with another engine on mine... Pm me if u want more info came out of 64 Impala


Ill be by tonight with the cash


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Also selling to chrome fender wells... Take 100.00 need to be cleaned up.. but there good for street..


I want em!! Text me real quick! Lost up number agin updating my fone!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Ill be by tonight with the cash


Done deal.. another happy Kush king customer...
Oh and by the way Kush king will be doin polishing soon...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> I want em!! Text me real quick! Lost up number agin updating my fone!!


Done... These are sold also fellas...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Done deal.. another happy Kush king customer...
> Oh and by the way Kush king will be doin polishing soon...


Apreciate it. that motor is for Runninlow not me.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Apreciate it. that motor is for Runninlow not me.


:thumbsup: Gonna bring life to the 68!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Apreciate it. that motor is for Runninlow not me.


Cool... Good deal glad he got it...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> :thumbsup: Gonna bring life to the 68!! :h5: :nicoderm:


YOU KNOW THIS might have that mofo in the streets by the end of the year. LOL


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

817.TX. said:


> :thumbsup: Gonna bring life to the 68!! :h5: :nicoderm:


Let me know what else he might need for his 68...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Let me know what else he might need for his 68...


HE NEED MO MONEY HAHAHAAH


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> HE NEED MO MONEY HAHAHAAH


Lol... See u tonight


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

n e body looking get top knoch tatoo work my boy from Cali is coming down next month for three weeks to work at cat tatoo! If u have seen my leg r my wifes sleeve then u no the quality! He tats at a shop n San Fran but grew up here!!! Just coming to visit and hook a few peps up! He's not cheap but no good tat is!!! N e ways he prolly got a few spots open but they won't last!!! N e serious tat lovers pm me fer more info and link to his work!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> I'm looking for somebody to re do my door panels! I think the covers r still good but I want the back board redone and now I have power windows so we Gata put tha switches n!! N e body got some info??


N e body? Looking fer a good int shop and wood like to keep my money in tha funk!! If the work on tha panels is good maybe we can talk kik pannels r canvas top


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> N e body? Looking fer a good int shop and wood like to keep my money in tha funk!! If the work on tha panels is good maybe we can talk kik pannels r canvas top


I'll gv you the info for Malo... He does good work he did mine ill show u his work tonight .


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> N e body? Looking fer a good int shop and wood like to keep my money in tha funk!! If the work on tha panels is good maybe we can talk kik pannels r canvas top


Hit up Chris's Trim Shop in Ft Worth they do bad ass work.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> Hit up Chris's Trim Shop in Ft Worth they do bad ass work.


They did the seat on my old lowrider bike. Came out great.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a new front bumper filler for 64 impala. New in box $80 obo


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> They did the seat on my old lowrider bike. Came out great.


yep Chris is a good guy they did my trunk setup in 1 week


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

The homie turtle said no masking paper? No problem.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Whats fucked up about it is that I had set all the posters aside to hang in my garage....lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

-SUPER62- said:


> Whats fucked up about it is that I had set all the posters aside to hang in my garage....lol


BWHAHAHAH Turtlowned


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

juangotti said:


> HE NEED MO MONEY HAHAHAAH


So true i need to get on other peoples level.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FUNKY TOWN!!! BOUT 2 BUST OUT THESE FLIERS FOR MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND. HELLA FUN!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> FUNKY TOWN!!! BOUT 2 BUST OUT THESE FLIERS FOR MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND. HELLA FUN!!!


Should be one of the best weekends in the DFW!! X picnic, GT cruise, TC picnic!! :boink: :nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> Whats fucked up about it is that I had set all the posters aside to hang in my garage....lol


I got more compadre... Come by today


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:uh: Today Is not A Fun Day... Last Day For Taxes An I Dont Want To File An Extension..:banghead:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SUNDAY!!








SATURDAY!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> :uh: Today Is not A Fun Day... Last Day For Taxes An I Dont Want To File An Extension..:banghead:


Haha did mine yesterday,wasn't as bad as I expected but I still owe from last yr. O well I will keep paying the minimum


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> SUNDAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Looks good Juan, should be a good weekend.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/332818-memorial-day-weekend.html
Show some LOVE FOR WORTH


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

XG said:


> *www.facebook.com/xgphotos
> 
> www.xgphotos.tumblr.com*


NIce Vid:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning 817 riders


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> SUNDAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's do this!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> SUNDAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 TTT!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> NIce Vid:thumbsup:


 i see ya homie John!!!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

**** SATURDAY MAY 26 ****


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> SUNDAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell ya that's what's up picassos is right down the street from the house!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Gonna be a bad ass weekend Chris. Better see u all over it!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Gonna be a bad ass weekend Chris. Better see u all over it!!!


I'll be at the cruise for sure. I'm gonna try to make the picnic too but my brothers bday is Monday so I don't know if we're going to do something Monday or Sunday!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Already


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Already


I'll probably roll thru for a Lil bit cuz that foo be sleeping till noon anyways!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

MAJESTIX said:


>


allways a good event!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> I'll probably roll thru for a Lil bit cuz that foo be sleeping till noon anyways!


Lets do this.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Selling a 83 caddy 2 door very nice vech... Asking 2500.00 pm me for pics..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 5 guests)

wickedimage63
AirbrushJack83+


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

whad up airburshJack83?


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

wickedimage63 said:


> whad up airburshJack83?


Not much wicked. Ready for that picnic and cruise for sure


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Not much wicked. Ready for that picnic and cruise for sure


Yessir!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anybody know where I can get some red backseat seatbelts for my 83 caddy?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Anybody know where I can get some red backseat seatbelts for my 83 caddy?


upholstery shop


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> SUNDAY!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

GM homies!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :wave:


whats up benny do you have a trunk pan 1963 impala???


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> upholstery shop


Come on homie, I was wondering if somebody had or knew someone who was parting on out or had some old ones!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> whats up benny do you have a trunk pan 1963 impala???


Sorry homie sold it already!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Save up to 20%* with our Tax Buster Sale!*



Dear 817.TX

Tax refund season is in full bloom! Let Classic Industries make the most out of your refund and keep your classic rolling with our Tax Buster sale. Take 20% off* your order when you use discount code FLR12 at checkout.

Classic Industries offers the largest selection of restoration and performance parts and accessories in the industry. You'll find nearly everything you need to restore, repair, update, upgrade, and modify your Camaro, Firebird, Chevy II/Nova, Impala, Caprice, Bel Air, Biscayne, One-Fifty, Two-Ten, and Chevy/GMC Truck. We offer a large selection of MOPAR products for Charger, Challenger, Barracuda, Belvedere, Fury, Polara, Dart, Daytona, Road Runner, and Satellite as well. With practically everything for your car from one source with guaranteed lowest pricing*, why go anywhere else? Classic or late model, we've got you covered.​_Some restrictions apply. Please check www.classicindustries.com for current pricing._​



Hurry, our *up-to 20% Off Sale* ends April 23rd, 2012 at midnight.
Use code *FLR12* when asked during checkout.


​


A small discount for those of us buying piece by piece. :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Any car shows this weekend???


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> Come on homie, I was wondering if somebody had or knew someone who was parting on out or had some old ones!


There is a parts car fleetwood on c-list


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

wickedimage63 said:


> whats up benny do you have a trunk pan 1963 impala???


Kush kings have one...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Kush kings have one...


cool homie check your pm box...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

smoney4391 said:


> Any car shows this weekend???


Paschal high school show on Sunday


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I have a set of center gold 72 spoke for sale d's


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I have a set of center gold 72 spoke for sale d's


How much ???


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Paschal high school show on Sunday


What's the time frame?

Thanks! :wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

RIDINDRTY64 said:


> How much ???


Send me ur #...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> There is a parts car fleetwood on c-list


Thanks homie!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Np....did u find it?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I saw a couple but i didnt see any with red interior


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I Jst got in a clean 62-64 bench seat for Impalas on sale


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

On a sad note my compadre Jose aka SUPER62 grandma passed away... RIP to her and our prayers are with u Homie from me and the Fort Worth Crew.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> On a sad note my compadre Jose aka SUPER62 grandma passed away... RIP to her and our prayers are with u Homie from me and the Fort Worth Crew.


Sorry for your loss Jose :angel:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I Jst got in a clean 62-64 bench seat for Impalas on sale


can you send me some pics with a price.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> I saw a couple but i didnt see any with red interior


Do you not have the buckles? if so go to this web site for ur belt. http://www.seatbeltsplus.com/category/Seat-Belt-Webbing.html
if not by the ones off the caddys out here and replace the belt with ur choice of color... hope this site helps.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

smoney4391 said:


> What's the time frame?
> 
> Thanks! :wave:


12-5


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> On a sad note my compadre Jose aka SUPER62 grandma passed away... RIP to her and our prayers are with u Homie from me and the Fort Worth Crew.


:angel:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Happy 420.....817 Kush kings already on cloud 1964


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Happy 420.....817 Kush kings already on cloud 1964


WHATS 420? :dunno:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> WHATS 420? :dunno:


its a holiday pot smokers celebrate


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> WHATS 420? :dunno:


Wat the xxxx


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Happy 420.....817 Kush kings already on cloud 1964


Times six tee muthaphukn foe!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Kush kings roll thru my hood tonight!! Got a payment fer ya!!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:420: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Morning FTW!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

kush king good talking to you yesterday...hit me back when your ready.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Kush kings roll thru my hood tonight!! Got a payment fer ya!!!!


Sounds good... Kush kings always helping out the 817


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

wickedimage63 said:


> kush king good talking to you yesterday...hit me back when your ready.


Like wise... Will get u set up ASAP


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ride is Legal. posting up at sonic Saturday night


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Ride is Legal. posting up at sonic Saturday night


Hope it rains on u... Lol jk homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

My wipers work LOL


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

But on the cool u should swang that Shit thru down town... Art fest is goin down...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Jst blazed it for all our homies that don't chief... This ones for u on 420


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I hit 420 dizzy aswell


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :nicoderm:


i send you a PM Benny...check your inbox wey


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

214loco said:


> i send you a PM Benny...check your inbox wey[/QUOTE
> 
> COME THRU THE BLOCK YOU KNOW WHERE I STAY AT HOMIE! COME THRU


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

We will be meeting up at Wendy's on 7th St in Ft Worth at Sat 8:30, we will cruise 7th St and chill at Wendy's.. Please everyone who comes get something from Wendy's, that way we can use this as our chill spot after taking a cruise down 7th St..


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

Homie Styln said:


> We will be meeting up at Wendy's on 7th St in Ft Worth at Sat 8:30, we will cruise 7th St and chill at Wendy's.. Please everyone who comes get something from Wendy's, that way we can use this as our chill spot after taking a cruise down 7th St..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :wave:


what time are you comming through benny to pick up that motor??..I sent you a text but didnt here anything back from ya.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> what time are you comming through benny to pick up that motor??..I sent you a text but didnt here anything back from ya.


PM SENT HOMIE


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice day today, out Camp Bowie mashin


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Were is everyone cruising tonite


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

D13CHARRO said:


> Were is everyone cruising tonite


We were down at Wendy's but not many people showed up and the few who did burned off right away.. Needless to say the only cruising we did, was home.. LOL


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> We were down at Wendy's but not many people showed up and the few who did burned off right away.. Needless to say the only cruising we did, was home.. LOL


NOT A GOOD SPOT TO CRUISE HOMIE TO MANY LAWS AND IF THE HOMIES AINT LEGIT INSPECTION STICKER THE RIGHT PAPERWORK THEY WILL GET JAMED UP BY THE LAWS! :yes:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> NOT A GOOD SPOT TO CRUISE HOMIE TO MANY LAWS AND IF THE HOMIES AINT LEGIT INSPECTION STICKER THE RIGHT PAPERWORK THEY WILL GET JAMED UP BY THE LAWS! :yes:


Don't be scared!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Its actually a very good spot...


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 469582
> View attachment 469582


Looks good bro


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 469582
> View attachment 469582


Digging the gold...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 469582
> View attachment 469582


Look at you Mr. Bling Bling!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

out with my kids yesterday


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 469582
> View attachment 469582


Saw it at the show today and im felling the gold:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> what time are you comming through benny to pick up that motor??..I sent you a text but didnt here anything back from ya.


Thanks for the motor 283 homie!:h5:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 469707
> 
> 
> out with my kids yesterday


Looking good homie


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks homies.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 469582
> View attachment 469582






chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 469707
> 
> 
> out with my kids yesterday


Lookin Good Homies


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> Thanks for the motor 283 homie!:h5:


no worries man..thanks for getting it out my way


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

.:Vato Loco:. said:


> View attachment 469934
> 
> View attachment 469935
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

any pics from the six flags show?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

.:Vato Loco:. said:


> View attachment 469934
> 
> View attachment 469935
> 
> ...


Nice rides


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey guys ive got some og chevrolet script valve covers for sale..Let me know if your interested.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 469582
> View attachment 469582


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 469707
> 
> 
> out with my kids yesterday


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

1low78carlo said:


> any pics from the six flags show?



I Wish I'd Took Some...:banghead:


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

if your going to pate swap meet post what parts your lookn for. some of the dealers might have it and can bring it to swap meet. s.ee you there.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

texasimpalas09 said:


> if your going to pate swap meet post what parts your lookn for. some of the dealers might have it and can bring it to swap meet. s.ee you there.


WHEN IS IT??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ALSO HAVE A NEW SET OF SHORTY HEDMAN HEADERS WITH COPPER GASKETS .NEVER INSTALLED AND STILL IN THE BOX..

MAKE OFFER


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> ALSO HAVE A NEW SET OF SHORTY HEDMAN HEADERS WITH COPPER GASKETS .NEVER INSTALLED AND STILL IN THE BOX..
> 
> MAKE OFFER


How much


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

sup


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> How much


id like to get atleast 100.00 there brand new with a set of copper gaskets


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817PETE said:


>


Looking good Pete


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

sup homie how you been and the 64 hows it coming


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

lolows said:


> sup homie how you been and the 64 hows it coming


 

Wats up Ivan, im doing good homie and the 64 is here not much going on with it right now.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I still have front bumper filler brand new in box for 1964. $80 obo


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking for a reliable transporter if anyone has a contact


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Looking good Pete


 thanks homie trying to get it there:x:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

pate swap meet this weekend april 26-29 texas motor speedway.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

817PETE said:


>


glasshouse looking good pete


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Looking for a reliable transporter if anyone has a contact


hit me up tomorrow joe i have a couple numbers for you.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> hit me up tomorrow joe i have a couple numbers for you.


Ok will do


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

_:nicoderm:_


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

GM! dfw


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ttt


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

http://widgets.harborfreight.com/ws...tml&single=true&cust=99999999999&keycode=1007



Get yo tools!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Pate this weekend? Nice.


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wats up Ivan, im doing good homie and the 64 is here not much going on with it right now.


thats good homie and thats kool one of theses days wen yall have a carshow in fort woth ill be there tha only thing i work nights and i work sunday nighs but iam try to make it down thre one day homie


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

something to do homies on cinco de mayo!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

]http://widgets.harborfreight.com/ws...tml&single=true&cust=99999999999&keycode=1007



Get yo tools!!!!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

wickedimage63 said:


> View attachment 470905
> 
> something to do homies on cinco de mayo!!!!


Sounds good.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like Ill be there!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Looks like Ill be there!


X83


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Looks like Ill be there!


IN THE HOOD NORTH SIDE! :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

got a complete 63 rear bumper already pulled..50.00 bones!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> got a complete 63 rear bumper already pulled..50.00 bones!!!



TTT FOR THE HOMIE 8T4MC FOR GOOD PRICES ON THE PARTS! :yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> TTT FOR THE HOMIE 8T4MC FOR GOOD PRICES ON THE PARTS! :yes:


thanks Benny..Done alot of good buisness with you!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:h5:


8t4mc said:


> thanks Benny..Done alot of good buisness with you!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Morning homes!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wad up funky town$$$$


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Looking for a reliable transporter if anyone has a contact


my boy does transporting, txt me and ill pass you his number...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Who rollin this weekend?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

See yall in the streets!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Anyone looking for 13" tires Last Minute Customs will have some for sale at the swap meet.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Looking for a reliable transporter if anyone has a contact


Dont use Sterling Collins. He will damage your car and not pay for the repairs like he says. He still owes me $450 for repairs done on my car from the damage that happened while he was transporting my car. Very shady character.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Money Mike said:


> Dont use Sterling Collins. He will damage your car and not pay for the repairs like he says. He still owes me $450 for repairs done on my car from the damage that happened while he was transporting my car. Very shady character.


Thanks Mike, and I will let u know tomorrow on that Gainesville event


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

morning Foritos


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas Massacre said:


> Anyone looking for 13" tires Last Minute Customs will have some for sale at the swap meet.


Anyone Going To The Swap Meet Today?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Who rollin this weekend?


Charging my batts right now!!! Let's do this!
I got all day saterday to roll!!! Going to be 86 with very little chance of rain!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Anyone Going To The Swap Meet Today?


Ware it at?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Pate Swap Meet is at TMS. Might stop by before work tomorrow.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Charging my batts right now!!! Let's do this!
> I got all day saterday to roll!!! Going to be 86 with very little chance of rain!


Lets do this. Meet on main about 7 and just roll!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm going today after Wrk...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Anyone Going To The Swap Meet Today?


TO HUMID AND ITS TO BIG OF A SWAP-MEET TO MUCH WALKING PLUS I HAVE MY OWN SWAPMEET IN MY OWN HOUSE! :biggrin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I'm going today after Wrk...


Leme no if u see n e solid doors r a pan hard bar!! Need both!!!

R a mint hood lip molding r 3 pc trunk molding to replace the beat up ones I got!!!! Kush kings makn it happen!!!!
And u no it's a 64 non ss


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy hour after work!! :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Leme no if u see n e solid doors r a pan hard bar!! Need both!!!
> 
> R a mint hood lip molding r 3 pc trunk molding to replace the beat up ones I got!!!! Kush kings makn it happen!!!!
> And u no it's a 64 non ss


Come on homie you makin a Christmas list or what!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Come on homie you makin a Christmas list or what!


Maybe


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FINDERS FEE FOR ANY 1961 IMPALA PARTS FOUND AT TMS SWAPMEET! PM IF YOU FIND ANY PARTS PLUS NEEDS TO BE DELIVERED TO MY HOUSE ALSO!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FOR PATE SWAPMEET HOPE EVERYONE FINDS PARTS FOR THEIR PROJECT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can get rear bumper filler for a 78 regal? Thanks


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Lets do this. Meet on main about 7 and just roll!


Allreada!!! I'm Gona pull her out round 3 r so but will make it a point to be on main round 7!! Wes from blvd ace bringing his town car aswell!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thought he sold that?


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

I need a Big big favor from everyone This car was stolen earlier today from my friends house out in Boyd, TX 
if you see it call me or the cops !!!! I'm asking everyone to please re-post this for me.....


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

A&M-Custom said:


> I need a Big big favor from everyone This car was stolen earlier today from my friends house out in Boyd, TX
> if you see it call me or the cops !!!! I'm asking everyone to please re-post this for me.....


Boyd??really..there aint shit in boyd.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Boyd??really..there aint shit in boyd.


X2 I gonna say its someody that knows him:yessad: but thats fucked up either way.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

chrisdizzle said:


> X2 I gonna say its someody that knows him:yessad: but thats fucked up either way.


HELL YEAH THAT IS FUCKED UP..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 469582
> View attachment 469582


VERY NICE HOMIE..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Leme no if u see n e solid doors r a pan hard bar!! Need both!!!
> 
> R a mint hood lip molding r 3 pc trunk molding to replace the beat up ones I got!!!! Kush kings makn it happen!!!!
> And u no it's a 64 non ss


I got u.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Thought he sold that?


Na he didn't end up letting it go! Actually been doing a Lil to it here and there! Even was his daily fer a couple weeks to and from work! I sent him with 4 batt chargers so we both b out saterday fully charged!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I got u.


Awite I will swing thru around 530 as planed!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool So me and the homie Ricky will be out Rollin Saturday. Any one else down?


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Cool So me and the homie Ricky will be out Rollin Saturday. Any one else down?


Rollin Saturday where and what time?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Prolly meet on Main street at the sonic. I kinda wanna do a mock of the Cruise on May 26th. Down to Picassos.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone got an old holley carb they don't need anymore?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Got a Ederbrock Ill let go for a reasonable price


----------



## biggie84 (Aug 1, 2009)

npazzin said:


> anyone got an old holley carb they don't need anymore?


Got a carter carb let go for 50 bucks needs rebuild


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Cool So me and the homie Ricky will be out Rollin Saturday. Any one else down?


I probably roll


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

pate was on and poppin yesterday


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Prolly meet on Main street at the sonic. I kinda wanna do a mock of the Cruise on May 26th. Down to Picassos.


Word!! So u Ricky me and wes! That's 4 rides hittn switches fer da bitches!! Should b fun!!! Well b at sonic sometime between 5-7


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

We will be there bout 7


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> pate was on and poppin yesterday


I saw that! Wat u grab that cont kit for! To good to pass up r wat?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what cfm? an how much? needs rebuilt?



juangotti said:


> Got a Ederbrock Ill let go for a reasonable price


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Come look at it.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

npazzin said:


> anyone got an old holley carb they don't need anymore?


Got a quad already rebuilt 75 bucks. Pm if interested


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Got a friend who has a Holly. :dunno: I think he was asking $100. :nicoderm:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

my homie Miguel that use to be in Latin Paradice, is looking for a carb also, its for a V8 307, txt me 214 207 2534


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm watching my carbs right now... In taking 1000 carbs a day... LMAO


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

im mexican i dont do that carbs counting...lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)



juangotti
clupercio
1regio3+
I see you PUPPET!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :nicoderm:


k unda benny??


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Who rollin this weekend?


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Just rolled through ns and nobody was out.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Cool So me and the homie Ricky will be out Rollin Saturday. Any one else down?


I'll be there for sure just got the day cleared!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Already


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

214loco said:


> k unda benny??



NADA TAKING IT EASY HOMIE AT HOME CHILLIN WITH THE KIDS! :yes:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:burn: I HEARD PATE SWAP MEET WAS HUMID AND HOT ! :burn:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Has anyone that has went to the swap meet noticed anyone selling a trunk pan for the 63/4 impala??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> Has anyone that has went to the swap meet noticed anyone selling a trunk pan for the 63/4 impala??


H&H is out there selling them new.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> I saw that! Wat u grab that cont kit for! To good to pass up r wat?


NOS 58 continental kit, NOS 58 vert parts, 12x60 cruiser skirts for my 60 vert and a versailles rear end. it was probably my best pate so far no to mention kicking it with the homie rick from the falls and the homies from last minute.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :burn: I HEARD PATE SWAP MEET WAS HUMID AND HOT ! :burn:


thats everywhere in texas right now homie :biggrin: it was fuckin hot though. i couldnt wait to get home and take a damn shower lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> Just rolled through ns and nobody was out.


LMAO


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> NOS 58 continental kit, NOS 58 vert parts, 12x60 cruiser skirts for my 60 vert and a versailles rear end. it was probably my best pate so far no to mention kicking it with the homie rick from the falls and the homies from last minute.


]\

once my boy is old enough i will be all up n the meets aswell!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

see u all on tha street today! meeting up at sonic round 7!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> H&H is out there selling them new.


I called them and they said they didnt bring any.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> I called them and they said they didnt bring any.


Jst left and there is a guy that had them used but in good shape asking 200.00... U Hv to get out there and walk and search...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Last minute selling og power window regulators with arms 61-64 200.00


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Jst left and there is a guy that had them used but in good shape asking 200.00... U Hv to get out there and walk and search...


I really want a new one.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a 95 cadi deville for sale 1500. Txt me for pics


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> :thumbsup:


THIS GUY HAD SURGERY!!!! IN RECOVERY


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Joe and I holding it down at Harley Davidson Dealership in Corinth..Free BBQ, Free Beer, Free Soda's and Free Bike Wash.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Joe and I holding it down at Harley Davidson Dealership in Corinth..Free BBQ, Free Beer, Free Soda's and Free Bike Wash.
> 
> View attachment 472558
> View attachment 472559
> ...


Sure wish they would of been washin cars too,I would still be there


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I was gonna go to this with this biker dude I work with. HA.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I was gonna go to this with this biker dude I work with. HA.


See u n a cool min bra!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Was chillen at Sonic's on Main St.. Joe from 'Bajitos' was there with some of his crew, Thomas 'Majestics', Juan Gotti 'True Classics', John n Turtle showed up and others.. I wanna thank Raul & Pinky for helping me with my panel truck and the other guys who lent a hand.. Hose broke... Were gonna crusie 7th St next Sat 8:30pm, meet up at Wendy's..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

good seeing the fellas. had a blast rollin


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Homie Styln said:


> Was chillen at Sonic's on Main St.. Joe from 'Bajitos' was there with some of his crew, Thomas 'Majestics', Juan Gotti 'True Classics', John n Turtle showed up and others.. I wanna thank Raul & Pinky for helping me with my panel truck and the other guys who lent a hand.. Hose broke... Were gonna crusie 7th St next Sat 8:30pm, meet up at Wendy's..


I love war stories! Lol jk John.. ur my boy blue.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Good seeing you out Juan..The cutty is looking real good.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Good seeing you out Juan..The cutty is looking real good.


X64 was cool seeing ever body our rolling! Perfect weather! Bounced b 4 u got there John that suks! I will catch u next sateday fo sho!!! Turtle u ant Gona believe how nice dem chrome whell wells polished up!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I got a vid of sum 3 whelln that I will post up wen my boy dainel gets it uploaded!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

got up at 7 this morning at started stripping this


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> X64 was cool seeing ever body our rolling! Perfect weather! Bounced b 4 u got there John that suks! I will catch u next sateday fo sho!!! Turtle u ant Gona believe how nice dem chrome whell wells polished up!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I got a vid of sum 3 whelln that I will post up wen my boy dainel gets it uploaded!!


Cool then u owe me more money.. lol.. glad ur happy with them.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Cool then u owe me more money.. lol.. glad ur happy with them.


kush kings allways got tha good stuff at homie prices:thumbsup:
before polish








after 15 mins on one big section of one of em!!








im sure once i give em a few hours they will b ready to put on!!!


my lil man allways down to help!! a lil to much if u ask me!!



















also huge up date!! found my next project hopper!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> got up at 7 this morning at started stripping this


for some reAson i allways have fun tearing them rollers down!!!! its just cleaning up the mess after that sucks!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I love war stories! Lol jk John.. *ur my boy blue*.


HAHA!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone going to the Untouchables show off camp bowie?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

[That aint no lie


QUOTE=dunk420;15448907]for some reAson i allways have fun tearing them rollers down!!!! its just cleaning up the mess after that sucks!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Its was a nice night last night and it was good seeing everybody


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Its was a nice night last night and it was good seeing everybody


My Dr Bill is on its way to ur crib... Lol 
Thnks again homie for getting the ac going in my daily!


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

Skim said:


> NOS 58 continental kit, NOS 58 vert parts, 12x60 cruiser skirts for my 60 vert and a versailles rear end. it was probably my best pate so far no to mention kicking it with the homie rick from the falls and the homies from last minute.


it was all good at pate no matter what the weather was. had a good time meetn and talkn to alot of nice people. and checkin out skim parts every couple hours lol. and thanks bruce n tim from last minute for the space.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Anyone going to the Untouchables show off camp bowie?


Where at?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Its was a nice night last night and it was good seeing everybody


X2 to bad I had to leave early:yessad:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

It was a goodnight last night, just wish my car was done so i could cruise with Juan instead of riding shotty with him.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Where at?


Some smoke shop


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:thumbsup:


juangotti said:


> Some smoke shop


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

man homie the caddy looks clean


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> man homie the caddy looks clean


Thank you sir if that was to me, after I get it repainted Ill be looking for some juice you know anybody itll be awhile though.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Thank you sir if that was to me, after I get it repainted Ill be looking for some juice you know anybody itll be awhile though.


:run:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Thank you sir if that was to me, after I get it repainted Ill be looking for some juice you know anybody itll be awhile though.


Yea your caddy looks clean and whenever your ready Ill hook you up


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Skim said:


> NOS 58 continental kit, NOS 58 vert parts, 12x60 cruiser skirts for my 60 vert and a versailles rear end. it was probably my best pate so far no to mention kicking it with the homie rick from the falls and the homies from last minute.


To bad we were not able to get spots first time I have not set up in about 12 years there is always next year. It is always good hanging out with Last Minute the have some good deals.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Who is going to the Malo picnic next week?


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

juangotti said:


> Who is going to the Malo picnic next week?


Date, time and location???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


>


I'm planning on it!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ima try an make it! Guess this isn't off university and 30 right? So ware it at on university??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

across from the go kart track


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Ima try an make it! Guess this isn't off university and 30 right? So ware it at on university??


GET OFF NORTH SIDE DRIVE GOING WEST AND KEEP GOING DOWN TILL YOU HIT JACKSBORO HWY AND YOU WILL SEE A SHELL STATION AND A FLEAMARKET TO YOUR LEFT THEN LOOK TO YOUR RIGHT AND YOU WILL SEE ROCKWOOD PARK. I KNOW ITS IN MY HOOD N.S. :h5: I BE THERE SELLING PARTS TO THE HOMIES SO HOMIES TAKE SOME CASH MONEY OR BRING YOUR CHECK BOOK OR IF PUSH COMES TO SHOVE A WILL ACCEPT VISA, MASTERCARD, PAYPAL CARD AND LONE STAR FOOD STAMP CARD! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm: BENNY'S IMPALA PARTS IN THE NORTH SIDE OF FORT WORTH!:yes:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> GET OFF NORTH SIDE DRIVE GOING WEST AND KEEP GOING DOWN TILL YOU HIT JACKSBORO HWY AND YOU WILL SEE A SHELL STATION AND A FLEAMARKET TO YOUR LEFT THEN LOOK TO YOUR RIGHT AND YOU WILL SEE ROCKWOOD PARK. I KNOW ITS IN MY HOOD N.S. :h5: I BE THERE SELLING PARTS TO THE HOMIES SO HOMIES TAKE SOME CASH MONEY OR BRING YOUR CHECK BOOK OR IF PUSH COMES TO SHOVE A WILL ACCEPT VISA, MASTERCARD, PAYPAL CARD AND LONE STAR FOOD STAMP CARD! :thumbsup:




Awite I need a pair of rust free non ss doors no hardware just doors!
Mint r néw 3 pc rear cove
Mint r new hood lip molding 
Vert window frames vent, door, rear quarter both sides! no pitting I can rechrome if need b
Cashn hand waz up!!

All non ss 64 vert parts!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Awite I need a pair of rust free non ss doors no hardware just doors!
> Mint r néw 3 pc rear cove
> Mint r new hood lip molding
> Vert window frames vent, door, rear quarter both sides! no pitting I can rechrome if need b
> ...


SORRY BRO NO 1964 IMPALA RAG PARTS AT ALL HOMIE!:no:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> GET OFF NORTH SIDE DRIVE GOING WEST AND KEEP GOING DOWN TILL YOU HIT JACKSBORO HWY AND YOU WILL SEE A SHELL STATION AND A FLEAMARKET TO YOUR LEFT THEN LOOK TO YOUR RIGHT AND YOU WILL SEE ROCKWOOD PARK. I KNOW ITS IN MY HOOD N.S. :h5: I BE THERE SELLING PARTS TO THE HOMIES SO HOMIES TAKE SOME CASH MONEY OR BRING YOUR CHECK BOOK OR IF PUSH COMES TO SHOVE A WILL ACCEPT VISA, MASTERCARD, PAYPAL CARD AND LONE STAR FOOD STAMP CARD! :thumbsup:


 Coming from 30 bro. Not 35. Still got them seats. Whats up?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> GET OFF NORTH SIDE DRIVE GOING WEST AND KEEP GOING DOWN TILL YOU HIT JACKSBORO HWY AND YOU WILL SEE A SHELL STATION AND A FLEAMARKET TO YOUR LEFT THEN LOOK TO YOUR RIGHT AND YOU WILL SEE ROCKWOOD PARK. I KNOW ITS IN MY HOOD N.S. :h5: I BE THERE SELLING PARTS TO THE HOMIES SO HOMIES TAKE SOME CASH MONEY OR BRING YOUR CHECK BOOK OR IF PUSH COMES TO SHOVE A WILL ACCEPT VISA, MASTERCARD, PAYPAL CARD AND LONE STAR FOOD STAMP CARD! :thumbsup:


LMAO


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> SORRY BRO NO 1964 IMPALA RAG PARTS AT ALL HOMIE!:no:


64 hard top parts will work cept the window frames! U got n e 64 parts? Though if u don't have it u will find it??


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking for some door panels for a 64 SS, don't care bout the fabric on gonna redo them anyways buy panels need to be solid


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Benny do you have a 68 rag for sale


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I have some deep cups for sale $20 the pair,never used


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Benny do you have a 68 rag for sale


NO BUT I HAVE 1965,1966,1967 IMPALA RAG TOPS WITH EACH ONE COMING WITH A 2 DOOR HARDTOP PARTS CAR! LET YOUR HOMIES FROM CALI KNOW ABOUT MY RAG TOPS!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

ill take them


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I have some deep cups for sale $20 the pair,never used


ill take them


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> ill take them[/QUOTE
> 
> Blanco already hit me up for them but if he don't come thru I will let u know


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

juangotti said:


> Who is going to the Malo picnic next week?


First I heard of it, have they been to ULC meeting?


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULC meeting this Friday.. Smokeys BBQ.. Please let everyone know and to attend..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Looking for some door panels for a 64 SS, don't care bout the fabric on gonna redo them anyways buy panels need to be solid


If all u need is panel backboards classic ind has them new fer 19.99 a pair!!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

My homie is selling some 14's Dayton double stamped with 520's he is asking $1,200 chrome no rust..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

For my 64 customers... 3 piece cove set og.. lite dings... Asking 120.00. Have all glass 63-64 side windows and one rear window..


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

****SATURDAY****


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

pics?




SergDog82 said:


> My homie is selling some 14's Dayton double stamped with 520's he is asking $1,200 chrome no rust..


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

i have serveral parts for a g body regal (1986) i dont know how to post pics but can txt and i can send pics...i have both driver and passgenger door in good condition with window (manuel) no panels (will sell whole not in parts) asking 150 each OBO, i have all windows (front, back. and 2 side back) asking 75 for front, 40 for back and 45 for to small in back OBO, also i have headliner in good condition with sun visors 60 OBO and both front and back pillow seats, in fair condition make offer....TXT ONLY and LOCAL PICK UP ONLY....214 207 2534 

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/2989166265.html.​


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

All with skirts and og rear end$

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uOu7Epw_RU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## 214loco (Jan 31, 2006)

Homie Styln said:


> First I heard of it, have they been to ULC meeting?


its my boy Tingos doing that show, if yal want i can tell him to call or go to ULC


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Mr dunk420 ur pan bar is now available... Call me when u can


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey guys.... I'm in need of some assistance. I need to load the body of my 64 Impala on a trailer. Body only. I need as many hands as possible to help lift it onto the trailer. I live in Justin,Tx 4 miles north of the Speedway. If you are able to lend a hand let me know. We will be doing this on Friday night around 630 or 7pm. My # is 940/727-1730. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Money Mike said:


> Hey guys.... I'm in need of some assistance. I need to load the body of my 64 Impala on a trailer. Body only. I need as many hands as possible to help lift it onto the trailer. I live in Justin,Tx 4 miles north of the Speedway. If you are able to lend a hand let me know. We will be doing this on Friday night around 630 or 7pm. My # is 940/727-1730. Thanks in Advance.


If I lived near u I wood have no prob wit it!! I've had to round up heads on many occasions even today I had 8 homies help move my vert roller to the back yard! Thanks guys! U no who u r!!!Good luck bra!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Money Mike said:


> Hey guys.... I'm in need of some assistance. I need to load the body of my 64 Impala on a trailer. Body only. I need as many hands as possible to help lift it onto the trailer. I live in Justin,Tx 4 miles north of the Speedway. If you are able to lend a hand let me know. We will be doing this on Friday night around 630 or 7pm. My # is 940/727-1730. Thanks in Advance.


I'm there homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Money Mike said:


> Hey guys.... I'm in need of some assistance. I need to load the body of my 64 Impala on a trailer. Body only. I need as many hands as possible to help lift it onto the trailer. I live in Justin,Tx 4 miles north of the Speedway. If you are able to lend a hand let me know. We will be doing this on Friday night around 630 or 7pm. My # is 940/727-1730. Thanks in Advance.


If you can move the date I can help Mike. LMK what happens Sunday is best


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

juangotti said:


> If you can move the date I can help Mike. LMK what happens Sunday is best


If enough people can make It Sunday before noon that's cool with me. I have to get it moved by Sunday before I go to work. Concrete guys are coming on Tuesday morning. 

Thanks Dunk420 I understand.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Money Mike said:


> Hey guys.... I'm in need of some assistance. I need to load the body of my 64 Impala on a trailer. Body only. I need as many hands as possible to help lift it onto the trailer. I live in Justin,Tx 4 miles north of the Speedway. If you are able to lend a hand let me know. We will be doing this on Friday night around 630 or 7pm. My # is 940/727-1730. Thanks in Advance.


I'll try and make it but I'll let you know Friday for sure.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

> uffin:


....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> All with skirts and og rear end$
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uOu7Epw_RU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


N e body no how to post vid ware it shows pic instead of script???


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT for my Fort Worth homies!


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> N e body no how to post vid ware it shows pic instead of script???


Is this what your asking about?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

817TX approves of this Thread!! :nicoderm:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*www.deadendmagazine.com*








<BR><BR>







<BR><BR>







<BR><BR>







<BR><BR>







<BR><BR>


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Where did you get that mag. at?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Where did you get that mag. at?


deadendmagazine.com you fool!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

smoney4391 said:


> Is this what your asking about?


Thanks maIn but no! I want to post it to ware it shows the clip and has the play button on the screen and chit! Hard to explain I guess!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Money Mike said:


> If enough people can make It Sunday before noon that's cool with me. I have to get it moved by Sunday before I go to work. Concrete guys are coming on Tuesday morning.
> 
> Thanks Dunk420 I understand.


Well let me know how Friday works. If it does not work out. Call me and Im available Sunday


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Well let me know how Friday works. If it does not work out. Call me and Im available Sunday




okay sounds good. Would like to get it done on friday. Need more people. if we are unable to get it on friday I will put another call out for help on for sunday. 



need help for friday night 630 or 7 pm . Need as much help as possible to pick up body of a 64 impala and put it on a trailer. let me know if you're able to make it I will send you my address and phone number.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTt funky town! 
Who all born an raised here n da funk?????


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> TTt funky town!
> Who all born an raised here n da funk?????


33 YEARS OLD BORN AND RAISED IN NORTH SIDE FORT WORTH AND STILL ON THE GRIND SINCE DAY ONE! :machinegun:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> TTt funky town!
> Who all born an raised here n da funk?????


 John Peter Smith baby!! :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

24 born and raised FORT WORTH!!!!!!

YESIR


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 5 guests)

Texas 61 Impala
juangotti
dunk420
jbrazy
:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> John Peter Smith baby!! :happysad: :nicoderm:


That's ware my broke ass poped out at to!!
34 phukn years ago!!!! Holy chit im old!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 5 guests)
> 
> Texas 61 Impala
> juangotti
> ...


Wat up alex, juan!!! I brought the vert to work today! At first break and lunch I was all up on belknap hittn 3


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Turtle if u Gona b home round 6-7 I would love to come pick up my classic chevy part 

If u can keep both bolts and nuts that hold it on as my roller was missing both!!!!


Ima swing thru n da 64 on my way home!!


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

What up Chris this is Jeremy, vert is lookin nice homie!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

jbrazy said:


> What up Chris this is Jeremy, vert is lookin nice homie!


Wad up Jeremy?? Still got that chean red an white boy??


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

so far i have 5 maybe 6 people lined up for friday. Still need at least 7 more people. If you can make it at 630 we can have it loaded up and you can still make it to the ULC meeting in time . LMK 940/727-1730


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I changed schedules to get off early to go to this lil carshow friday after work then ULC


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Took the ride to my cousins memorial service at the K Of C....


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Anyone have a trailer i can borrow/rent for 2 days? Saturday and sunday next weekend. pm me. Thanks


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> TTt funky town!
> Who all born an raised here n da funk?????


BORN AND RAISED IN THE WESTSIDE... SINCE 1978... JPS


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Turtle if u Gona b home round 6-7 I would love to come pick up my classic chevy part
> 
> If u can keep both bolts and nuts that hold it on as my roller was missing both!!!!
> 
> ...


NOT GONNA BE OPEN TODAY... KIDDOS HV ME TIED UP WITH BASEBALL GAMES TODAY..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> BORN AND RAISED IN THE WESTSIDE... SINCE 1978... JPS


X2 west side is the best side. But for real where at in on the west did you grow up?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

From That Northside! Rock Island to be Exact! :shocked: :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> NOT GONNA BE OPEN TODAY... KIDDOS HV ME TIED UP WITH BASEBALL GAMES TODAY..


Handle yo bizzzz!!! Can't wait till my 2 year old gets n 2 sports!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> BORN AND RAISED IN THE WESTSIDE... SINCE 1978... JPS


An been hittn switchs cents 79


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> Anyone have a trailer i can borrow/rent for 2 days? Saturday and sunday next weekend. pm me. Thanks


Drive that fucker!!! Lookt ready to go!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> From That Northside! *Rock Island* to be Exact! :shocked: :nicoderm:


 LOUD AND PROUD


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Nah Chrishad to sell it along time ago, been out of action since then. Some dude from Rollerz Only bought it up in Denton. Im on the hunt again trying to decide what I want as we speak. I am limited since my garage is too small.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> X2 west side is the best side. But for real where at in on the west did you grow up?


lived on Lisbon... Valentine and my grandma stayed on Locke st.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

is there any shows or picnics for cinco de mayo this weekend???


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Skim said:


> is there any shows or picnics for cinco de mayo this weekend???


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> is there any shows or picnics for cinco de mayo this weekend???


Exhibition show in Denton at civic center at 10am


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Exhibition show in Denton at civic center at 10am


I'll be there.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


>



Ill be there. cant wait. MOTHERFUCKIN FORT WORTH TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

jbrazy said:


> Nah Chrishad to sell it along time ago, been out of action since then. Some dude from Rollerz Only bought it up in Denton. Im on the hunt again trying to decide what I want as we speak. I am limited since my garage is too small.


Man that sukz! Well at least u can say uve had a clean ass ride!! I'm sure u wil bust sumtin out soon!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Ill be there. cant wait. MOTHERFUCKIN FORT WORTH TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!


X64!!! HoPe to make this one!!!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Let support Tony from *Prominent CC *with this event.. Come support the event in the morning / early afternoon.. Gives you the rest of the day to check all the other Cinco De Mayo events..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Let's cruise 7th St Sat nite.. Meet at Wendy's..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foritos, TGIF remember Money Mike is trying to move his 64 off some horses and onto a trailer around 630-7 in Justin if anyone can help the homie out.


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Yea man it sucKs bad. I really lost my ass on that car, but family priorities take top position. I am now in a position to get myself back into something, but with the limited garage size its hard. I have the choice of a G body, impala, and may be able to cut into my sheet rock and fit a 70's model caprice like I had. I am leaning toward a hardtop 64 ( too white for a vert could only roll at night, plus I want to pattern out the roof and have a 46 inch moonroof) or a glasshouse just have to find the right project so keep your eye out for me. How is Wes doing?


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> lived on Lisbon... Valentine and my grandma stayed on Locke st.


Born and Rasied in Fort Worth lived in South Side my whole life but Turtle you know TP is like my second home.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

ULC meeting tonite, all car clubs and interested parties please plan on attending... 8:30 Smokey's BBQ on 5300 E Lancaster Ave, Fort Worth


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^ call me up homie 817 pete!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Ill be there. cant wait. MOTHERFUCKIN FORT WORTH TEXAS!!!!!!!!!!!


Wat time is this event off rockwood!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

jbrazy said:


> Yea man it sucKs bad. I really lost my ass on that car, but family priorities take top position. I am now in a position to get myself back into something, but with the limited garage size its hard. I have the choice of a G body, impala, and may be able to cut into my sheet rock and fit a 70's model caprice like I had. I am leaning toward a hardtop 64 ( too white for a vert could only roll at night, plus I want to pattern out the roof and have a 46 inch moonroof) or a glasshouse just have to find the right project so keep your eye out for me. How is Wes doing?




Cool! I will keep my eyes peeled fer projects! Man that 64 u sold I ended up selling for 6500!! Crazy huu? It was one of the steps I had to take to get n to my vert!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wat time everybody going to to rookwood park picnic?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Wat time everybody going to to rookwood park picnic?


ITS GOING TO RAIN!:drama:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ITS GOING TO RAIN!:drama:


better put a tarp on all them cars in the back yard.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^ lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> better put a tarp on all them cars in the back yard.


Lmao! Juan u a fool!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> better put a tarp on all them cars in the back yard.


THEY ARE PROJECT CARS HOMIE SO NO NEED TO COVER THEM UP!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Whats going down today raza which show is gonna be d best one to b at


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> better put a tarp on all them cars in the back yard.


I AM A BACKYARD IMPALA BALLER! :h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Looks kinda nice out!!!! Maybe a good time at rockwood park!! Wens everybody heading that way?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Cinco de Mayo parade going down in Denton time to start the party early!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I AM A BACKYARD IMPALA BALLER! :h5:



Lmao!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

What time and where is d parade


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Looks kinda nice out!!!! Maybe a good time at rockwood park!! Wens everybody heading that way?


It's hot already I was up at the shop cleaning the streetwood at 9 and alredy sweating my balls off!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Heading to Rockwood. Woke up a little late :happysad:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Man it is going down in Denton, the parade was dope and the park where all the vendors are...oohhwee!

GOODTIMES & Rollerz Only holding it down along with some solo riders.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Man it is going down in Denton, the parade was dope and the park where all the vendors are...oohhwee!
> 
> GOODTIMES & Rollerz Only holding it down along with some solo riders.
> 
> ...


Thanks for coming out homies, had a GOODTIMES


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Hella bad ass day here in the funk. Rockwood was g. Hella clean rides and no rain.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Hella bad ass day here in the funk. Rockwood was g. Hella clean rides and no rain.


NO RAIN BUT A HOT DAY TO BE OUTSIDE I CHILLED INSIDE MY HOUSE IN THE AC! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 1005 users online. 331 members and 674 guests
Most users ever online was 3,659, 07-23-2011 at 08:11 PM.

 ‎Texas 61 Impala
 ‎trippleOGalex
 ‎chopperdogg69
 ‎FREAKY TALES
 ‎fool2
 ‎4FLEETLINE6
 ‎E.C. ROLO
 ‎martymar555
 ‎egan808
 ‎rhr26
 ‎luckyboi64
 ‎RAIDERSEQUAL
 ‎Madd-Dogg
 ‎Paul K
 ‎islandpinoy
 ‎christla
 ‎SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO
 ‎84Cuttinthrough
 ‎sobayduece
 ‎socios b.c. prez
 ‎harborareaPhil
 ‎reglos84
 ‎Adams85
 ‎84CoupeDe
 ‎88 LAc
 ‎lacwood
 ‎sikonenine
 ‎ROTTENAPPLE
 ‎izekmart
 ‎d1333x
 ‎Frosty
 ‎CALLES94
 ‎oneofakind
 ‎GT~PLATING
 ‎Latin Luxury
 ‎LUXMAN
 ‎IMP65
 ‎Classic Dreams
 ‎1964dippin
 ‎west_side85
 ‎tonelocz559
 ‎DeltaDevil88
 ‎bigmike806
 ‎WEASEL
 ‎low4life74
 ‎SEANZILLA
 ‎Low60impala
 ‎51 Bomb
 ‎FreddieD
 ‎kingroller
 ‎jcmascorro
 ‎espinoza6731
 ‎hocknberry
 ‎Pedro Sanchez
 ‎gordoloc213
 ‎89BadWayz
 ‎cheaprides
 ‎ARMANDO FLORES
 ‎ramiro6687
 ‎TWO6FOURS
 ‎shoresmokesalot760
 ‎raiders66
 ‎implala66
 ‎MADTOWN
 ‎PedaLScraperZ
 ‎JUICED CUTTY
 ‎allbusiness
 ‎green reaper
 ‎ALKY48
 ‎jack the cunt
 ‎%candy mobile%
 ‎rnrcustoms
 ‎goof
 ‎88mazda
 ‎Rascal EPT
 ‎raider villa
 ‎LOWLOW MIKE
 ‎93CaDdYdIpPiN
 ‎Soccer63SS
 ‎FloRida
 ‎BigEpics
 ‎b33f
 ‎LOWRIDER SCENE
 ‎Sparky
 ‎Dylante63
 ‎sour diesel
 ‎Donnie Brasco
 ‎ENVIUS
 ‎IMPwiTaLIMP62
 ‎texastrike
 ‎richards69impala
 ‎Blvd Beast
 ‎bigg_E
 ‎BUTTAFINGUZ
 ‎I Love Gold
 ‎eric64impala
 ‎firme63ragtop
 ‎MrSix3
 ‎Juggalo_Gypsy
 ‎CURBSIDEimagery
 ‎dink
 ‎MR.QDOGG
 ‎valenzuela
 ‎Chino_1
 ‎505transplant
 ‎GICruiser
 ‎CadillacTom
 ‎Blue94cady
 ‎dropped_97blazer
 ‎Tat2Izzy79
 ‎klasick83
 ‎arts66
 ‎sergio187
 ‎UniqueIndividual82
 ‎longrodsilver
 ‎KURSED1
 ‎radon
 ‎Not For Sale
 ‎26jd
 ‎Dysfunctional73
 ‎90716
 ‎westcoastlowrider
 ‎1dmoney1
 ‎juan_manuel
 ‎staylow619
 ‎fjc422
 ‎wence
 ‎neolowrider
 ‎Ruiz64
 ‎MR.IMP
 ‎chevybomber
 ‎BATEKAS714
 ‎913ryderWYCO
 ‎Ga. savage
 ‎818rydr
 ‎ndogg801
 ‎hoppin62
 ‎kevo0o
 ‎805dicos
 ‎loco-62
 ‎volvo240guy
 ‎sinisster65
 ‎kustom_caddi88
 ‎RUBYRED84
 ‎lil_k85
 ‎el cuate-g
 ‎93Hatch502
 ‎cutlass supreme
 ‎Detour64
 ‎Go Go F
 ‎FROSTY90
 ‎<<<DR.J>>>
 ‎Rudey's-mommy
 ‎jocutlass
 ‎premier66
 ‎texmex
 ‎ROADMONSTA801
 ‎totalkaos
 ‎Cutlass Supremecy
 ‎rusty
 ‎NINJA
 ‎latincruiser
 ‎CHEVYMAN71/64
 ‎88spokes
 ‎LatinsFinest714
 ‎B DOG
 ‎str8lowriding
 ‎classic53
 ‎regal ryda
 ‎groucho
 ‎prestige
 ‎Curtis Fisher
 ‎1942aerosedan
 ‎81cut
 ‎Mr. Inglewood
 ‎WWW.360LOW.TV
 ‎ejm2002
 ‎andyodukes66
 ‎65chevyridah
 ‎GREAT WHITE
 ‎EL JEFE 52
 ‎big kev
 ‎Impala'Max
 ‎BIGBOO475365
 ‎boomhood
 ‎charles85
 ‎jml
 ‎WEST COAST HOPPER
 ‎EL*Padrino*
 ‎lboogie
 ‎heartofthacity
 ‎Moze
 ‎westsyde

‎


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Hella bad ass day here in the funk. Rockwood was g. Hella clean rides and no rain.


X64 was a hela nice day and alot of clean ass rides out with loud ass music and the top down! I have to say it was a nice day to go fer a Cruz n da low low!! good seeing everybody to! Y'all keep dem rides n da streets!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Bump... Cloudy but yet a nice day to pull out ur low low or pull the tarp off ur backyard projects and put in work in ur shop...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Bump... Cloudy but yet a nice day to pull out ur low low or pull the tarp off ur backyard projects and put in work in ur shop...


:werd: QFT :nicoderm:


----------



## Ogmerc39 (Nov 27, 2011)

any sunday night cruise


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

I'm down for a sunday night cruise, i missed all the shows yesterday


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm down too lmk


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

GT at the car wash shinning up the rides.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> GT at the car wash shinning up the rides.
> View attachment 476263
> View attachment 476264
> 
> ...


Looking good GTIMERS


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hell yea it was a nice afternoon for a cruise.....


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 2 guests)

Texas 61 Impala
FORTWORTHAZTEC+
dunk420
smoney4391


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

well went and got groceries. took 2 hours to go to the kroger 3 blocks away.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

anybody know of anything going on the weekend of June 3rd???? Thinkin of trying to put together a small carshow in Saginaw to raise funds for the PYBSA Softball, 12U All-Stars Softball team. Nothing major, maybe 12-4 kinda thing, trophys for best car, best truck, and peoples choice. $15 to register, also gonna have the team out there washing cars before hand for donations. I'm gonna try to see... if we can allow people to bring their own grills too so itll be a chill 'n grill kinda thing also. Maybe we can get someone to donate some DJ work for us for a couple hours too. I looked around and can't find anything else going on that weekend. Gonna need some help passing the word though since it will be kinda short notice.....just got the word today about the teams and the first tournament we are entering is on the weekend of the June 9th


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FunkytownRoller said:


> anybody know of anything going on the weekend of June 3rd???? Thinkin of trying to put together a small carshow in Saginaw to raise funds for the PYBSA Softball, 12U All-Stars Softball team. Nothing major, maybe 12-4 kinda thing, trophys for best car, best truck, and peoples choice. $15 to register, also gonna have the team out there washing cars before hand for donations. I'm gonna try to see... if we can allow people to bring their own grills too so itll be a chill 'n grill kinda thing also. Maybe we can get someone to donate some DJ work for us for a couple hours too. I looked around and can't find anything else going on that weekend. Gonna need some help passing the word though since it will be kinda short notice.....just got the word today about the teams and the first tournament we are entering is on the weekend of the June 9th


I'm Down!! It's n Fort worth and fer a good cause!!! I also have a Homie that might dj for beer r wee$!!!! Leme no Asap but I got 15 on it!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Morning bump


sup sucka


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

1low78carlo said:


> well went and got groceries. took 2 hours to go to the kroger 3 blocks away.


Traffic r car truble?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Whats up Funkytown whens the next big event


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

chrisdizzle said:


>



Does anyone have any pics of this show??


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

smoney4391 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of this show??


RUNNINLOW does. I think he will post them soon. It was a cool event. MALO showed hella respect. Shout out to all the homies from Malo.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

My homie has some center golds he wants to trade for some all chrome d's plus cash. REAL DAYTONS FOR REAL DAYTONS.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

What size is he looking for...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> RUNNINLOW does. I think he will post them soon. It was a cool event. MALO showed hella respect. Shout out to all the homies from Malo.


Was a nice event! They did it right! BIG shout to malo


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> What size is he looking for...


13's


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Was a nice event! They did it right! BIG shout to malo


Yup and the brisket was on point!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

I have some pics of the malo show but dont know how to load from fone and my computer is busted


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

D13CHARRO said:


> I have some pics of the malo show but dont know how to load from fone and my computer is busted


If u text em to me I will post em up!!!
817-709-4391


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Traffic r car truble?


 got going and felt like taking the long way


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

wheres every body at tonight


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

I have pictures of the Malo show, but when i was going thru them on my phone, they were off a bit. My angles of the pics weren't good, but when i get time i will post some of the good ones up.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Bump...


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*Texas Nostalgia Nationals - Yello Belly Dragstrip - Saturday May 12th*










1972 AND BELOW SHOW AND RACES
GATES OPEN AT 10AM 
RACES BEGIN AT 12NOON

WWW.TEXASNOSTALGIANATIONALS.COM


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^^ :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ATTENTION DFW LOWRIDER HOMIES. I AM GOING TO SELL ALL MY RIDES EXCEPT FOR THE 1961 IMPALA BELAIR BUBBLETOP FOR A GOOD AND FAIR PRICE. IF ANYONE IS INTERSTED PM FOR MORE INFO I WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO SHOW THE RIDES TO SERIOUS BUYERS. SORRY NO TRADES, CASH MONEY ONLY. I ALSO NEED TO SELL AS MUCH PARTS THAT I HAVE COLLECTED THRU OUT THE YEARS. THANKS BENNY


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^TTT FOR BENNY'S IMPALA PARTS AND CARS!:h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

pix of malo show that were texed to me!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

my boy wes looking for a botty kit fer his 92 lincon if n e body gots one!!!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 2 guests)

Texas 61 Impala
817PETE
AirbrushJack83
smoney43910
 :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sup Fort Worth


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> pix of malo show that were texed to me!!!


It looks like there were some nice rides. I knew I should have gone....next time.:facepalm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> pix of malo show that were texed to me!!!


Nice rides!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:run: :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Funky town dew n big thangs


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Selling off my hot wheels collection. All you ballers line up!!!

Come with cash. No payment plans!!!!

Except for my 86 Pacer. Thats not for sale. 

I also accept lonestar and wic


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Selling off my hot wheels collection. All you ballers line up!!!
> 
> Come with cash. No payment plans!!!!
> 
> ...


Oh shit fool you made me spit coke all over my phone!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Selling off my hot wheels collection. All you ballers line up!!!
> 
> Come with cash. No payment plans!!!!
> 
> ...


THATS A GOOD ONE HOMIE BUT ON THE REALS I AM READY TO SELL MY CHEVY COLLECTION LOCAL OR IF I NEED TO SHIP TO WEST COAST OR EAST COAST I HAVE NO PROBLEM! DFW RIDERS COME FIRST :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:h5: BENNY'S IMPALA COLLECTION UP FOR SALE ON LAY IT LOW, CRAIGLIST AND EBAY COME ON BALLERS MY RIDES WILL BE SELLING FOR A FAIR PRICE. uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Oh shit fool you made me spit coke all over my phone!!!


:rofl:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas61impala post up some prices.... Be fair to all of the Dfw homies


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Selling off my hot wheels collection. All you ballers line up!!!
> 
> Come with cash. No payment plans!!!!
> 
> ...


LMAO... I'm selling my homies collection...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Texas61impala post up some prices.... Be fair to all of the Dfw homies


they can go thru my thread on lay it low benny's antique cars for sale!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I RATHER HAVE SOMEONE IN THE DFW AREA HAVE A CHANCE TO BUY SOME RAGTOPS AND BUBBLETOPS FROM MY COLLECTION BUT IF PUSH COME TO SHOVE I WILL SELL OUT OF THE METROPLEX AND OUT OF STATE IF THATS DOES NOT WORK! I WILL HAVE NO CHOICE BUT TO PART THEM ALL OUT! SO SERIOUS BUYERS PM FOR MORE INFO BRING A TRAILER CAR DOLLY WHATEVER YOU CAN HAUL A PROJECT CAR AND COME AND LETS MAKE A DEAL BEFORE I POST THEM UP ON EBAY! uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FOR BENNY'S IMPALA CARS AND PARTS! :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Oh shit fool you made me spit coke all over my phone!!!


X64
Juans a fool!!
But on da real!!!!!



Is that the same 86 pacer that u had Pablo dew his thang on??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nope that one been gone. This the one I got from Mr KushKing himself!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Nope that one been gone. This the one I got from Mr KushKing himself!!


My #1 customer! You just earned 50% off ur next buy!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> My #1 customer! You just earned 50% off ur next buy!


so 125.00 for that bench?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thy sold today! Sorry sir u snooze u lose! I'm searching for a 62 for u my friend.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ha. Its cool bro. I aint trippen.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT FOR MR KUSH KING IMPALA PARTS!:h5:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Funky town ttt


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

To The motha fuckin Top


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone got a 175 75 R14 WW? just need one!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> anyone got a 175 75 R14 WW? just need one!


I think arts tire has them new fer 80 buks!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

who is rollin this weekend?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> anyone got a 175 75 R14 WW? just need one!


:wow: What happened?? You had 6 at 1 time!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> who is rollin this weekend?


Supposed to rain all weekend so ima work on a few details that ive been meaning to knock out on tha 4 and bust on out next weekend!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Supposed to rain all weekend so ima work on a few details that ive been meaning to knock out on tha 4 and bust on out next weekend!


I think the rains supposed to be gone by saturday afternoon. I hope so, but I'm gonna work on the streetwood AC tomorrow cuz its getting hot!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

COOL WE SHALL SEE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

i was gonna take the fam on sunday to yello belly


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

g/m to all the homies!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ttt for the ft.worth cruise!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> pix of malo show that were texed to me!!!


:thumbsup:thumbs up to all the homies MALO CC. 
looking good homeboys!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Kush king Any update???


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ATTENTION DFW LOWRIDER HOMIES. I AM GOING TO SELL ALL MY RIDES EXCEPT FOR THE 1961 IMPALA BELAIR BUBBLETOP FOR A GOOD AND FAIR PRICE. IF ANYONE IS INTERSTED PM FOR MORE INFO I WILL BE MORE THAN HAPPY TO SHOW THE RIDES TO SERIOUS BUYERS. SORRY NO TRADES, CASH MONEY ONLY. I ALSO NEED TO SELL AS MUCH PARTS THAT I HAVE COLLECTED THRU OUT THE YEARS. THANKS BENNY


 

GL homie


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> GL homie


THANKS I WILL NEED IT! THE WAY THE ECONOMY IS IT WILL BE HARD TO SELL AND IMPALA PROJECT AT A DECENT PRICE!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

Texas 61 Impala
dunk420+
onelow05
rollin64
 :nicoderm:


----------



## kingkong1072 (Jun 3, 2010)

Just wanted to give a big shout out to creations c.c new wave c.c Torres empire and prominent members who showed up to the Texas oilmans fun run had a great time won lots of prizes and money and was still able to make it to the other area show


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

bought em from you thas what happened:roflmao:just kiddin, had another one pop a belt, headed to arts to just get a brand news set of the 70's!! tired of fukin around with them old ones!!! anyone need some 175 75's i got three i don't need!!!!!!!!!!!



817.TX. said:


> :wow: What happened?? You had 6 at 1 time!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> bought em from you thas what happened:roflmao:just kiddin, had another one pop a belt, headed to arts to just get a brand news set of the 70's!! tired of fukin around with them old ones!!! anyone need some 175 75's i got three i don't need!!!!!!!!!!!


 :rofl: Man I never had any problems with them, other than me losing a wheel on the highway!!  175 75s are getting harder and harder to find!! NO ****!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

how bad is that hood you got? i got a couple that are pretty rusty in some spots figured i could just make one out of both of em



817.TX. said:


> :rofl: Man I never had any problems with them, other than me losing a wheel on the highway!!  175 75s are getting harder and harder to find!! NO ****!! :nicoderm:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


>


what up homie,TINGOS commin through & now it's my turn to post pics of the MALO 5 de mayo picnic,yuppers it was super hot but no drama & met cool new people with badass cars,HERE I GO.lol.


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

any word on when this years epic cruise goin down? I've been working weekend nights and i want to request off early.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

yup my shadow


















my son on his lowrider trike


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

simon era free food


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

Ricky









my ***** Ricky






















































me wearing my MALO shirt


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

kids playing in the hot sun









this 64 is gonna be like a new car when this guy finishes it,I was peepin the whole thing out


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

well hope yall enjoyed these pics,picnic was on hit & too dam hot.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice pix! I see my 4 in there!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

NICE PICS!!! Shout to all the homies from Malo who showed love to my ride


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice pics homie, you ain't lying it was hot as a mutha out there. Y'all got some nice ass rides homie.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> NICE PICS!!! Shout to all the homies from Malo who showed love to my ride


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> who is rollin this weekend?


You gonna be out Juan I think I might try to do some cruising tonight.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> You gonna be out Juan I think I might try to do some cruising tonight.


Yeah Ill be out later this evening. Lets tare up the streets homie


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Big ups to Benny aka Texas61impala for finally selling me one of his 61's Thnks homie.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Big ups to Benny aka Texas61impala for finally selling me one of his 61's Thnks homie.


NO PROBLEM HOMIE ITS GOING TO STAY IN THE DFW AREA! THATS WHATS ALL ABOUT!:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Big ups to Benny aka Texas61impala for finally selling me one of his 61's Thnks homie.


Awite! Guess u n yo dream car now! 
Congrats!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

NEXT FOR SALE 65 IMPALA RAG WITH PARTS CAR , 2 1966 IMPALA RAG, 67 IMPALA RAG WITH A HARDTOP SS AND A 67 RAG PARTS CAR. PLEASE ASK MR FORTWORTHAZTEC HE SEEN THEM IN PERSON.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I AM ONLY KEEPING THREE RIDES EVERYTHING ELSE NEEDS TO GO!:sprint:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FOR BENNYS IMPALA CARS AND PARTS!:nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

benny do you have any door panels for a 63??


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT and happy mothers day to the women out there supporting there husband's lowriding dreams!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> benny do you have any door panels for a 63??


Sorry sold already I have the rear panels still! Have my OG 283 HEAD COVERS READY THANKS BENNY:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

COME ON DFW RIDERS 1961 IMPALA BOUGHT BY FORTWORTHAZTEC STAYING IN THE DFW AREA I ALSO WANT THE OTHER PROJECTS TO STAY IN THE DFW AREA SO DIG DEEP IN YOUR BANK ACCOUNT OR YOUR POCKETS AND COME GET THIS IMPALA'S!:nicoderm:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

dunk420 said:


> I'm Down!! It's n Fort worth and fer a good cause!!! I also have a Homie that might dj for beer r wee$!!!! Leme no Asap but I got 15 on it!


Thanks alot homie!!! we do appreciate it, sorry for the late reply, I hardly have time to get on here too much right now, these kids got me busy. I got a little flyer done, and DJ work is covered, thanks though, I forgot to put on the flyer man, NO ALCOHOL...This is for the kids man, we aint searching or anything liek that, but if you get caught, its on you 

Heres the flyer.....Please tell all your friends, spread the word, come on out and have a good time....Hopefully we can get a good turn out and get some stuff paid for for this team....Thanks alot guys...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

5-27-12 Trinity Park!! Ft. Worth you do not want to miss this event!! :nicoderm:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

any one needs this $50


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

blanco said:


> any one needs this $50
> View attachment 479713


Those front r rear? 64?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

817.TX. said:


> 5-27-12 Trinity Park!! Ft. Worth you do not want to miss this event!! :nicoderm:


I will be there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Those front r rear? 64?


front


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Funky town ttt! 
Good weather all week!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Hitten the streets this weekend. Yesir!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

GT hitting the streets last Saturday


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

YO King Benny!!! Any 64 Impala Parts?? :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

topd0gg said:


> GT hitting the streets last Saturday
> View attachment 480381
> View attachment 480382
> 
> View attachment 480383


right on GT!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

YESIR









LETS DO THIS


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> YESIR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT!! FREE FOOD!! WHAT!! FREE TO PARTICIPATE!! WHAT!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> GT hitting the streets last Saturday
> View attachment 480381
> View attachment 480382
> 
> View attachment 480383


Wish I could have got my own pic too :scrutinize:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up everyone


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wish I could have got my own pic too :scrutinize:


your car was sitting pancake so you know how that goes :facepalm:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

wickedimage63
dunk420
[h=4]whats up? 420http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/127364-ft-worth-cruise-2303.html#top[/h]


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!! FTW


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> TTT


thanks kush kings fer my chrome wheel wells! :thumbsup:
they right at home!!got the out sides all polished up and cleaned and sprayed candy electric blue with clear on the insides! the light pastel blue got dirty to quick! and im n tha streets so my wells stay dirty!!!








































also got a solid set of painted 64 wells up for grabs!! 80 buks!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)
> 
> wickedimage63
> dunk420
> [h=4]whats up? 420http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/127364-ft-worth-cruise-2303.html#top[/h]


Shit main just putn n work on this ride tryn to keep up!!!
How yo 63 moving?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> your car was sitting pancake so you know how that goes :facepalm:


 

Yuuuuuuup! Sure do


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Good morning DFW !


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Rise and shine 817


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> thanks kush kings fer my chrome wheel wells! :thumbsup:
> they right at home!!got the out sides all polished up and cleaned and sprayed candy electric blue with clear on the insides! the light pastel blue got dirty to quick! and im n tha streets so my wells stay dirty!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Np Chris.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Who is cruising this weekend FORT WORTH? See ya on the BLVD. I Stay STREET TALKIN!!! Think Ima hit up the wash on Hemphill til they run me off for old time sake? Who is down?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I would but I already got plans homie.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Just found out we going outa town all fukn weekend!!!

But my n laws r going to b taking my son next weekend so I got both those events to go to!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool Ill be at the carwash about 7. then roll to the Northside and grab din din at Sonic. Then off to the homie reys party.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

anybody down to wire-up wicked image??? putting new engine harness and dropping my dis.back in...saturday. let me know


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> anybody down to wire-up wicked image??? putting new engine harness and dropping my dis.back in...saturday. let me know


Can't help this saterday but if u don't get out all done I can help next week r next weekend!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

got a brand new set of some firestone fr380's 155-80-13 white walls, pm me with offers if interested!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Can't help this saterday but if u don't get out all done I can help next week r next weekend!


Kool homie I got you I'll keep you posted


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Need a lower control arm right side for a 64 impala any one have one need to be stock .


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^ how long and time will the meeting start? The last one I went to was ridiculous! J/s 
Need to stay on the subject at hand and get to the point. Jst my 2cents


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

And this ain't towards u Loco u my boy... I'm asking the ULA.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ULA meeting is tonight and last about an hour. The ULC meeting drags on some times. we need to allocate a certain amount of time per subject. I spoke for the last ULC meeting and we were done by 9pm sharp!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

ill be at the ULC tomorrow...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt my homies in the funk


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

blanco said:


> TGIF


Yuuuuuuup!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Good morning!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Hood morning....lol...Looks like another beautiful day!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

X64


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 2 guests)

wickedimage63
smoney4391
rollin64
chrisdizzle


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

wicked image checking in...TTT for FTW!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats up Fellas? Heading to the ULC tonight. might take the cutdogg


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> ULA meeting is tonight and last about an hour. The ULC meeting drags on some times. we need to allocate a certain amount of time per subject. I spoke for the last ULC meeting and we were done by 9pm sharp!


Lol... I ment ULC.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

juangotti said:


> ULA meeting is tonight and last about an hour. The ULC meeting drags on some times. we need to allocate a certain amount of time per subject. I spoke for the last ULC meeting and we were done by 9pm sharp!


What time does this meeting start again?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for coming out smoney.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Okay. I am now an official ULC spokes. Some changes are coming that I have already implemented. Meeting will start by 9:15 at the latest. We will be out by 9:30pm. Hope to boost attendance


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Okay. I am now an official ULC spokes. Some changes are coming that I have already implemented. Meeting will start by 9:15 at the latest. We will be out by 9:30pm. Hope to boost attendance


Damn Juan u running things now?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Okay. I am now an official ULC spokes. Some changes are coming that I have already implemented. Meeting will start by 9:15 at the latest. We will be out by 9:30pm. Hope to boost attendance


 

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> :thumbsup:


Hey joe hit me up wen u got a min to chat!
817-709-4391 
Wana talk bout bags vs dros!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

if you need any info ive owned several of both.


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Bags r ok almost maintenance free dont take up room or add lots of weight. But nothing beats juice and that zzt zzt sound ive had both. But it also depends what its goin on what kind of ride is it. And how do u want to use it


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol... Bags!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Hey joe hit me up wen u got a min to chat!
> 817-709-4391
> Wana talk bout bags vs dros!!!!


There's a form for that!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> There's a form for that!


I no but Joe is the current owner of one of the cleanest 4s on bags out there! I no wat my juice is like and between weight and mess and high cost to keep going I'm wanting to see how these 4 ride on bags so I figure my boy Joe is tha man to ask!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

D13CHARRO said:


> Bags r ok almost maintenance free dont take up room or add lots of weight. But nothing beats juice and that zzt zzt sound ive had both. But it also depends what its goin on what kind of ride is it. And how do u want to use it


I figure I'm not going to hop my chit so the only thing I'm giving up is my 3 wheel!!I think I can even get a nice lock up on bags but if the ride isn't caddy like then I might just try and use diff tonnage springs and maybe accumies r something but I just think that full wrap frame is so heavy that its always Gona ride like that! I just WANa cruz tha freeway at 75 smooth as a caddy! Is that to much to ask? Lol


----------



## D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 (Apr 12, 2005)

:finger: TURTLE


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Dude I'm tellin you your impala ain't gonna ride like a caddy on bags unless you spend some money and link the rear right.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Dude I'm tellin you your impala ain't gonna ride like a caddy on bags unless you spend some money and link the rear right.


4 link like mini trucks use? Wat if I stay with the og pan hard bar banna bar? Then just use bags? Should ride hella good right?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

D-TOWN ROLLIN 59 said:


> :finger: TURTLE


Sup my Nigg


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> 4 link like mini trucks use? Wat if I stay with the og pan hard bar banna bar? Then just use bags? Should ride hella good right?


Sounds like u know what ur talking about... Do the Damn thang Chris... Fck laying it to the ground ride og put ur og frame on and ride on shocks then u will Hv a smooth ride! Lol Jst Fckin with ya homie...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> 4 link like mini trucks use? Wat if I stay with the og pan hard bar banna bar? Then just use bags? Should ride hella good right?


 Its all on how you set the springs up..I dont like anything larger then a 1 1/2 ton spring up front and the stock front springs in the rear and run shocks in the rear.

If you do your setup right it should be virtually maintence free..The set up danny installed for me didnt leak a single drop of fluid in my trunk.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Use R.E.7 slam specialtie bags front and rear panhardbar might need to b shortened alittle and good quality shocks all around back shocks bolt right up frontshocks will need bracket on frame and lower control arm those bags will give u almost full lock up in front


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

D13CHARRO said:


> Use R.E.7 slam specialtie bags front and rear panhardbar might need to b shortened alittle and good quality shocks all around back shocks bolt right up frontshocks will need bracket on frame and lower control arm those bags will give u almost full lock up in front


That sounds like a perry good fukn plan!
Don't they make adjustable pan hard bars?
I think the oh pan hard bar with banna bar will b more soild than the wish bone setup I have now! And I also think it will b stronger than tha y bar aswell! I like the sound of shocks all 4 corners!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Its all on how you set the springs up..I dont like anything larger then a 1 1/2 ton spring up front and the stock front springs in the rear and run shocks in the rear.
> 
> If you do your setup right it should be virtually maintence free..The set up danny installed for me didnt leak a single drop of fluid in my trunk.


Thanks fer tha input bra! I'm lost wen it comes to spring tonnage and wats good fer hopping and wat werks fer smooth ride! Ima have to do my home work this time round! Cost to much to redo chit!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TWO WEEKS!!! Come on out and support our youth!!!!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

We walked to the mail box (4 houses down) Porkchop couldnt get home fast enough to take a break


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

ICED BOXX PUTTING DOWN OUT IN K.C. TODAY!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

anybody need this $30 you can have it all


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

blanco said:


> View attachment 482936
> 
> anybody need this $30 you can have it all


if those will work on my 63 ill take em.. rear backing plates correct?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> if those will work on my 63 ill take em.. rear backing plates correct?


nope they are the front ones :wave:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

juangotti said:


> Thanks for coming out smoney.


You're welcome juangotti. Thanks for welcoming me and letting me sit-in on the meeting. It was cool kicking it with the ULC crew. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Hope to see all the Fort Worth homies out at Trinity Park this Sunday. There will be free food, games, and music. So come out and have fun!! :nicoderm:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

I don't know about y'all but my cars run like caddys all day and have never had a problem with my switches my boy super62 shit runs good and not a problem its like homeboy 84t said you need to know how to set up your ride and need to invest in the right shit I bet my boy skims 64 rides good to he drives that thing everywhere the same goes for bags if it ain't setup right it going to run like crap to its all about how you set things up and the money you want to invest for that good quality ride


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> I don't know about y'all but my cars run like caddys all day and have never had a problem with my switches my boy super62 shit runs good and not a problem its like homeboy 84t said you need to know how to set up your ride and need to invest in the right shit I bet my boy skims 64 rides good to he drives that thing everywhere the same goes for bags if it ain't setup right it going to run like crap to its all about how you set things up and the money you want to invest for that good quality ride


Very well put!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> I don't know about y'all but my cars run like caddys all day and have never had a problem with my switches my boy super62 shit runs good and not a problem its like homeboy 84t said you need to know how to set up your ride and need to invest in the right shit I bet my boy skims 64 rides good to he drives that thing everywhere the same goes for bags if it ain't setup right it going to run like crap to its all about how you set things up and the money you want to invest for that good quality ride


 I dont have a 64 switched up but my shit runs like a champ and the switches are on point. My suggestion Chris is not buy used old parts and not piece together your setup. buy a new setup out the box and have it installed unless your have done it before and are comfortable doing it.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

SMH


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I dont have a 64 switched up but my shit runs like a champ and the switches are on point. My suggestion Chris is not buy used old parts and not piece together your setup. buy a new setup out the box and have it installed unless your have done it before and are comfortable doing it.


 No disrespect at all intended. For real.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2!!




juangotti said:


> I dont have a 64 switched up but my shit runs like a champ and the switches are on point. My suggestion Chris is not buy used old parts and not piece together your setup. buy a new setup out the box and have it installed unless your have done it before and are comfortable doing it.


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

True story


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

LENETOWNTX said:


>


:nicoderm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

LENETOWNTX said:


>


I remember that day it was a good stroll, looking forward for the next one.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT 1961


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:inout:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> I remember that day it was a good stroll, looking forward for the next one.


let me know when the next one is so I can come to town


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

LENETOWNTX said:


> let me know when the next one is so I can come to town


Theres a big cruze saturday


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

LENETOWNTX said:


> let me know when the next one is so I can come to town


Now that you mention it, here it is 1st big cruise of the year going down on Saturday.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> Now that you mention it, here it is 1st big cruise of the year going down on Saturday.
> View attachment 483876












:h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*** SATURDAY - MAY 26th ***




















*** SATURDAY - MAY 26th ***


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

62 impalaSS/76 caprice/75caprice convertible
62 $6000 obo
76 $2500 obo
75 $3000 obo
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/3031024496.html
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/3030908806.html
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/3031787163.html


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Marko57 said:


> 62 impalaSS/76 caprice/75caprice convertible
> 62 $6000 obo
> 76 $2500 obo
> 75 $3000 obo
> ...


Sup Andres :h5:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> Sup Andres :h5:


not much man, just working.How's everything going for you?


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

It's a *Tradition*!


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

We Will Be there Think we will be taking a Hopper out there..
Also we got some of are friends coming in from houston rep Latin Customs...


MAJESTIX said:


> *** SATURDAY - MAY 26th ***
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Fort Worth to the top


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> YESIR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ONE OF THE BEST WEEKENDS IN FORT WORTH. COME ON OUT AND LETS DO THIS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew funky town, who's ready for the cruise this Saturday?????


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wat it dew funky town, who's ready for the cruise this Saturday?????


wish i could make it homie i sure knw theres gonna be a ton of clean lowlows that day hope sum vids tha cruise but i will make it one day homie


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm ready Joe...been looking forward to it.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

-SUPER62- said:


> I'm ready Joe...been looking forward to it.


x2 Its gonna be a sick ass night I thinkhno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

-SAY HOMIES FROM THE DFW 1965 IMPALA RAG AND 1966 IMPALA RAG PARTS CAR SOLD GOING TO OKC - STILL HAVE MORE PROJECTS FOR SALE PM HOMIES!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wat it dew funky town, who's ready for the cruise this Saturday?????


What time is it starting and where I'm going to try and make it down ???


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:shocked:


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

I found the flier homie hopefully ill make it ....... ttt


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Big Bruce said:


> I found the flier homie hopefully ill make it ....... ttt


Hope to see u there homie,holla at me if u need anything


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

lolows said:


> wish i could make it homie i sure knw theres gonna be a ton of clean lowlows that day hope sum vids tha cruise but i will make it one day homie


Its all good Ivan we will catch u Rollin out here one day


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> I'm ready Joe...been looking forward to it.


Glad to hear that clean ass duece will be out there homie


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Hope to see u there homie,holla at me if u need anything


sounds good bro


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

-SUPER62- said:


> I'm ready Joe...been looking forward to it.


Me to! Hope to b there by 7!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> ONE OF THE BEST WEEKENDS IN FORT WORTH. COME ON OUT AND LETS DO THIS


Is it just yellow belly and the Cruz? Wat else going on like Friday r Sunday r Monday?


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> Is it just yellow belly and the Cruz? Wat else going on like Friday r Sunday r Monday?












:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Chris you know we throwing a bomb ass picnic at trinity park again fool!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I think Im gonna be able to make yalls picnic Juan. I'm gonna miss majestix though!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Multiple Events this weekend!! Here is the Schedule!! Hope to see everyone make it to the events.

Saturday-Majestix out in Grand Praire at the Yellow Belly Drag Strip see thier flier for info. 

Saturday Night- Goodtimes cruise in Ft. Worth from the Northside to the Westside. Maps will be provided.

Sunday- True Classics Picnic Trinity Park! See flier! Free Food, Music, Games and prizes. 

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Hope to make cruz an picnic! Got a kids b day party saterday so Gona miss yellow belly! To bad to looks to b a good time!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Chris you know we throwing a bomb ass picnic at trinity park again fool!


I no but I hadn't seen da flier fer a cool min so I had to ask! 
I allways have fun at funky towns best park!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes sir


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I know this will be a busy weekend but looking for some help next weekend maybe on Sunday need to get the 61 off the frame... Will provide fajitas and beer... Thanks 817


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I think thats chads car show aint it?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

,^^^^^ yulp ur right... What about Saturday Mr Pres of ULC?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Im not ulc pres. just a spokesman sir. Saturday I have an event to go to but it wont be all day. LMK


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Ok thanks Mr Pres.. Saturday evening 817 peeps...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Ok thanks Mr Pres.. Saturday evening 817 peeps...


Call Wen u ready! U no I'm down!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Me to! Hope to b there by 7!


Kool see u there Chris


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

DOES ANY ONE HAVE A CAR TRAILER WITH A WINCH I CAN RENT FOR TWO DAYS GOING TO PICK UP A 1961 BELAIR BUBBLETOP IN SAN ANTONIO. PM ME THANKS BENNY


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

u haule trailer and a ratchet man


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> u haule trailer and a ratchet man


THANKS FOR THE INFO VATO LOCO!:h5:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FOR 61 BEL-AIR BUBBLETOP X2 COMING TO BENNYS BACKYARD SOON!  BEL-AIR BUBBLETOP= $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> TTT FOR 61 BEL-AIR BUBBLETOP X2 COMING TO BENNYS BACKYARD SOON!  BEL-AIR BUBBLETOP= $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


pics man or it aint happening!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> pics man or it aint happening!!


ITS HAPPNING HOMIE I WILL TAKE PIC WHEN THE SECOND 61 BEL-AIR TOUCHES FORTWORTH SOIL! :wave:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF 3 day weekend :run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

blanco said:


> TGIF 3 day weekend :run:


:run:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

blanco said:


> TGIF 3 day weekend :run:


AMEN to that


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

blanco said:


> TGIF 3 day weekend :run:


4 DAY FOR ME HOMIES... TGIF! 
Thnks for the offers and PMS 817 and sum txt messages...
Frame is all ready removed from body last night!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FOR ALL THE 61 BEL-AIR AND IMPALA LOW- LOW! :thumbsup: 61 BUBBLETOP TO THE TOP


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

blanco said:


> TGIF 3 day weekend :run:





FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> 4 DAY FOR ME HOMIES... TGIF!
> Thnks for the offers and PMS 817 and sum txt messages...
> Frame is all ready removed from body last night!


9 days for me!! Come on 4pm!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> 4 DAY FOR ME HOMIES... TGIF!
> Thnks for the offers and PMS 817 and sum txt messages...
> Frame is all ready removed from body last night!


Dyam that was quick! 
Bet it was stinky n there


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> 9 days for me!! Come on 4pm!! :nicoderm:


Lucky ass!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Dyam that was quick!
> Bet it was stinky n there


Yulp after coming up on that chrome I was motivated last night didn't get in till 2am


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

817.TX. said:


> 9 days for me!! Come on 4pm!! :nicoderm:


Dope!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> 9 days for me!! Come on 4pm!! :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> 4 DAY FOR ME HOMIES... TGIF!
> Thnks for the offers and PMS 817 and sum txt messages...
> Frame is all ready removed from body last night!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

COME ON HOMIES COME THRU BENNYS IMPALA BACKYARD AND PURCHASE A PROJECT RIDE BEFORE THEY GO ON EBAY! :thumbsup: NEED THIS PROJECTS ON THE ROAD NOT IN MY BACKYARD! SO PM HOMIES GOOD DEALS GOING DOWN! BUT PLEASE DONT ASK FOR THE 61 BEL-AIR BUBBLETOP UNLESS YOU HAVE SOME GRIP TO PAY! I HAVE NOT SEEN A 61 BEL-AIR BUBBLETOP IN THE DFW ESPECIALLY IN THE HOOD N.S.! I AM UNIQUE 61 BEL-AIR TO THE TOP!:biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:naughty: ^^^^^^^^


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> COME ON HOMIES COME THRU BENNYS IMPALA BACKYARD AND PURCHASE A PROJECT RIDE BEFORE THEY GO ON EBAY! :thumbsup: NEED THIS PROJECTS ON THE ROAD NOT IN MY BACKYARD! SO PM HOMIES GOOD DEALS GOING DOWN! BUT PLEASE DONT ASK FOR THE 61 BEL-AIR BUBBLETOP UNLESS YOU HAVE SOME GRIP TO PAY! I HAVE NOT SEEN A 61 BEL-AIR BUBBLETOP IN THE DFW ESPECIALLY IN THE HOOD N.S.! I AM UNIQUE 61 BEL-AIR TO THE TOP!:biggrin:


theres 1 in sunset texas 2 parts left body and frame only.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

texasimpalas09 said:


> theres 1 in sunset texas 2 parts left body and frame only.



2 Door? Hows The Body Look?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> 2 Door? Hows The Body Look?


SAY ALEX MAKE SURE YOU GET THAT BELAIR 61 HOMIE! I HAVE TWO ALREADY IN MY COLLECTION! I WONT BUILT MY BELAIR TO CRUISE BUT TO MAKE MY BANK ACCOUNT HAVE MORE STACKS IN THE ACCOUNT! :yes:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FOR BENNY'S IMPALA PARTS AND CAR COLLECTION!:thumbsup: PM FOR PRICES ON THE PROJECTS. THANKS BENNY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> SAY ALEX MAKE SURE YOU GET THAT BELAIR 61 HOMIE! I HAVE TWO ALREADY IN MY COLLECTION! I WONT BUILT MY BELAIR TO CRUISE BUT TO MAKE MY BANK ACCOUNT HAVE MORE STACKS IN THE ACCOUNT! :yes:


\


Any Pics?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> \
> 
> 
> Any Pics?


I DONT EVEN KNOW WHAT BEL AIR HOMIE IS TALIKING ABOUT IN SUNSET PM THAT HOMIE AND SEE WHATS UP WITH THAT BUBBLETOP BELAIR!:drama:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Yulp after coming up on that chrome I was motivated last night didn't get in till 2am


Guess it's time to start a build topic den!
Remember alot of the parts places come here for swap meets so if u call ahead they will bring yo chit there no charge! Floors trim ect! Can save a ton in shipping! 

Classic ind
And 
H&h both fer sure!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

817.TX. said:


> Multiple Events this weekend!! Here is the Schedule!! Hope to see everyone make it to the events.
> 
> Saturday-Majestix out in Grand Praire at the Yellow Belly Drag Strip see thier flier for info.
> 
> ...








Busy Weekend


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

texasimpalas09 said:


> theres 1 in sunset texas 2 parts left body and frame only.


Send me the info homie ill hook u up with a finders fee....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> TTT FOR BENNY'S IMPALA PARTS AND CAR COLLECTION!:thumbsup: PM FOR PRICES ON THE PROJECTS. THANKS BENNY


Come on Benny build one already! Your LAYITLOW fans are waiting... Don't hurt them with the 4 tail lights only ride... Show them that show stopper you have hidden in the back!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Guess it's time to start a build topic den!
> Remember alot of the parts places come here for swap meets so if u call ahead they will bring yo chit there no charge! Floors trim ect! Can save a ton in shipping!
> 
> Classic ind
> ...


Come on Chris... KUSHKINGS AND SKIM CHEVY PARTS ALREADY GOT MY ORDER... MORE PARTS CARS TO COME 61'S.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

1 more hour!!!!!!! Hurry d fuck up.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> 1 more hour!!!!!!! Hurry d fuck up.


i just woke up.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

- 1960 EL CAMINO- 1961 IMPALA BUBBLE-TOPS X6 --1965 IMPALA HARDTOP - 1965 IMPALA WAGON --1966 IMPALA RAG -1967 IMPALA SS HARDTOP-1967 IMPALA SS RAG- 1969 IMPALA HARDTOP- 1972 CHEVY SHORT BED- 1985 CHEVY SHORT BED-- 4 SALE SO PM ME HOMIES

1961 BELAIR BUBBLETOP- BENNYS PROJECT
1966 IMPALA - SATURDAY AND SUNDAY DRIVER
1994 IMPALA SS- DAILY DRIVER

*BENNY IMPALA PARTS* 1960-1969 IMPALA PARTS FOR SALE PM FOR MORE INFO


TIME TO UPDATE THIS QUE NO BENNY>? RUNNING OUT OF BUBBLES AND RAGS... :facepalm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> - 1960 EL CAMINO- 1961 IMPALA BUBBLE-TOPS X6 --1965 IMPALA HARDTOP - 1965 IMPALA WAGON --1966 IMPALA RAG -1967 IMPALA SS HARDTOP-1967 IMPALA SS RAG- 1969 IMPALA HARDTOP- 1972 CHEVY SHORT BED- 1985 CHEVY SHORT BED-- 4 SALE SO PM ME HOMIES
> 
> 1961 BELAIR BUBBLETOP- BENNYS PROJECT
> 1966 IMPALA - SATURDAY AND SUNDAY DRIVER
> ...



NOT REALLY BRO I HAVE A STASH SPOT FOR SOME MORE BUBBLETOPS AND RAGS IN MY VIEW BUT IT WILL WAIT UNTIL INCOME TAX SEASON! SO TILL THEN I NEED TO SELL MY PROJECTS!:biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> i just woke up.


It's ok cuz I was out side in a truck with cold ass AC and AC in the seat too. I just wanted 5 to come so I could wash my shit!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Hella g weekend coming up


----------



## theoso8 (Mar 11, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:420::420::420:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Come on Benny build one already! Your LAYITLOW fans are waiting... Don't hurt them with the 4 tail lights only ride... Show them that show stopper you have hidden in the back!


SORRY T, LAY IT LOW FANS WONT SEE A BUILT FROM ME ANY TIME SOON BRO I HAVE OTHER PLANS IN MIND I NEED TO STACK MY PAPER AND GET SOME MORE RAG TOPS THAT I HAVE FOUND!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

4:30AM I AM ALREADY ON THE GRIND MAKING THAT PAPER! :nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Chut up Benny go back to sleep... If not nicca get to grinding on sum coffee! Lmao


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Chut up Benny go back to sleep... If not nicca get to grinding on sum coffee! Lmao


I already have the coffee going homie! :wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Maz puto


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

^^^^ LMAO!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> SORRY T, LAY IT LOW FANS WONT SEE A BUILT FROM ME ANY TIME SOON BRO I HAVE OTHER PLANS IN MIND I NEED TO STACK MY PAPER AND GET SOME MORE RAG TOPS THAT I HAVE FOUND!





Pics or I call bullshitt! Find me a good 67 convertible, but not that rust bucket you already have! Hard to find here in Mexico.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Who's ready for tonight?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Who's ready for tonight?


All fueled up and ready to roll.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> All fueled up and ready to roll.
> View attachment 486100
> View attachment 486101


Hell ya, I cleaned and filled up last night!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

BENNYS IMPALA PARTS AND PROJECT CARS ON THE MOVE FOR 2012 STACKING THOSE $100.00 DOLLARS BILLS DAILY HOMIE! LAY IT LOW AND EBAY BALLER SHOT CALLER I AM ALWAYS ON THE GRIND ON MAKING THAT MONEY! :yes:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I DONT CLOCK IN AT WORK HOMIES I STACK THOSE $100.00 DOLLARS BILLS DAILY JUST STAYING ON THE GRIND!:biggrin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Who's ready for tonight?


I'm ready, just got back from majestix picnic in Dallas. Gotta gas up again and head to the funk


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I'm ready, just got back from majestix picnic in Dallas. Gotta gas up again and head to the funk


Man I wanted to go but family stuff come up.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I'm ready, just got back from majestix picnic in Dallas. Gotta gas up again and head to the funk


Do work then son!
I'm going to b cutting it close at getting there by 7 but I am coming!!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

I had plans but I can't miss this I'm ready to ride with my funky town homies who keep it real to ride


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> Now that you mention it, here it is 1st big cruise of the year going down on Saturday.
> View attachment 483876


TTT LETS DO THIS


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Just saw them rides heading down camp Bowie! Them rides looked dam good! Expect the dumb ass in the trucks with big wheels swinging in and out lanes!!! No reason for that! Glad the low riders had class!! Keep it up homies!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice cruise homies had fun!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Here are some pics, I had fun rolling down the streets and even the brick road. Glad everyone had a goodtime and enjoyed the cruise. We looked bad ass!!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

^^^^nice pics!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

View attachment 486375


Man thats a clean ass caddy in the background but on the real yalls cars are nice as hell!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice cruise homies thanks to everyone who came out.congrats to TONY from Prominent and Tomas MAJESTICS for best of show awards and Bajitos for club participation award


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 486375
> 
> 
> Man thats a clean ass caddy in the background but on the real yalls cars are nice as hell!


Hell yea that's a nice cadi homie,thanks for coming out and nice meeting u


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Hell yea that's a nice cadi homie,thanks for coming out and nice meeting u


Nice meeting you to sir.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bomb ass night. See you tomorrow fellas


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

http://youtu.be/5IWEc8w_D50

This is a video i took when it was taking getting started.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

4:00 AM AND I AM ALL READY ON THE GRIND EVEN ON A SUNDAY ! :yes:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Nice cruise homies had fun!


X64 alot of bad ass rides out there!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

It was good to see all the homies riding!! Oh and the ribs were good too! :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

redwhite_62 said:


> http://youtu.be/5IWEc8w_D50
> 
> This is a video i took when it was taking getting started.


Good video Edgar thanks for coming out. Maybe by next year you will have that duece ready to roll with us homie


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Its all good homie was here alday working on DE 67 ss at least i know my homeboyz were out there repin GOODTIMES to de fullest ill be out next weekend hitting the streets of foros GT


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking good as alwayz GOODTIMERS


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Its all good homie was here alday working on DE 67 ss at least i know my homeboyz were out there repin GOODTIMES to de fullest ill be out next weekend hitting the streets of foros GT


Hell yeah Richard can't wait to see the 67 rolling with us.


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

U going to trinity park today


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Its all good homie was here alday working on DE 67 ss at least i know my homeboyz were out there repin GOODTIMES to de fullest ill be out next weekend hitting the streets of foros GT


Looking good rich!
Those 72 spoke cross lace?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks homie cant wait to roll with everybody in foros


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Looking good rich!
> Those 72 spoke cross lace?


Yes sir


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

BiG ThanX! To all the car clubs and individuals that attended our picnic!

We hope everyone got a *FREE* poster! Cuz it's a limited print, collectors item...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Yes sir


Nice!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Going down at trinity park. Yes sir!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Alot of people doubt us today look for your self we went out there to do the Damn Thing !!!!!
Don't forget Next Sunday A&M Custom fist Annual Hop off !!!!


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

Look like a good turn out sorry I got there late..A&M thanks for the tools I broke out there. But got it fixed and drove back to Irving. See y'all at A&M next week!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Big UPS to True Classics for hosting the picnic today and big thanks for the bomb ass burgers. Sorry we couldn't stay long but we had another event out in krum we had to attend. Overall 4 events in two days and about $100 worth of fuel in the 64 I would say it was a good weekend


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Good time today at the true classic picnic see you guy Sunday!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 5WINDOW49PU (Apr 23, 2010)

****THANKS TO TRUE CLASSICS CC AND EVERYBODY THERE****,VETERANOS CC HAD A GREAT TIME !!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Anytime see ya'll sunday...


SHOELACES said:


> Look like a good turn out sorry I got there late..A&M thanks for the tools I broke out there. But got it fixed and drove back to Irving. See y'all at A&M next week!


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


outlawcrewcab said:


> Good time today at the true classic picnic see you guy Sunday!!


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

READY FOR NEXT WEEKEND ALREADY!!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

heres some pix i snapped during tha good times cruz!! had a good time!! keep n mind i was driving my ride on juice wen taking em so there not tha gratest but its sumtin!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

some more!!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Read the small print...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah it was a bomb ass weekend. We doing it all again next year. cruise and all!. Sorry there was no tug of war. issue with finding a rope but hey we had the sac race for the kids and the lowrider trivia. More games and trivia next year.


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


outlawcrewcab said:


>


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Best weekend so far whats going down next weekend


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Saw this event on Facebook...sharing it with everyone. GOD Bless.
https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...39404466_1000771070_32659608_1468136680_n.jpg


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Gonna post up at sonic later tonight


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

D13CHARRO said:


> Best weekend so far whats going down next weekend


Yesir


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

It Was A Good Turn Out... Great Memorial Day Picnic TRUE CLASSICS,, Its How It Should Always Be...:thumbsup: Sorry I Didnt Stay Long Ended Up Losing All My Tranny Fluid Thu OUt THe Park... Guess I Had It To Low....:uh:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Some work I'm doing thought I share some pics


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Base and clear


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Pinstripe done by LOKEY


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

CANDY AND CLEAR


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817PETE said:


> CANDY AND CLEAR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Big ups to GT AND TC... I wish I could have made both events... Cant wait till next year ill be ready for sure.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Pete that lac looks great. Cant wait to see it in the streets. Thanks Turtle


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817PETE said:


> CANDY AND CLEAR


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Foritos


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

What a great weekend!! I want to thank all the clubs, sponsors, and solo riders that helped make this 2 day event a success. Big shout out to Goodtimes!! Joe we at True Classics appreciate GT for hosting another great cruise!! The picnic at Trinity had roughly 80-85 cars!! I would also like to thank:
Bajitos CC
Majestics DFW
Strictly Familia CC
Monuments CC
Prominent CC
Sweet Dreams CC
Finest CC
La Connecta CC
4 U II Envy CC
Malo CC
Ft. Worth Classics
Fort Worth CC
Untouchables CC
A&M Customs
Veteranos CC thanks for coming out from DTown!!
Picassos Autoworks
Zumba w/Natalie
Tres Betos
Walter from Tru-Capitas the hats were a hit!!
Sorry if I left anyone out!! Hope to see everyone next year! Andre True Classics!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

AM Customs
Individuals CC
Westside CC
CityRepInc
Rollerz Only
If I left you name out Im sorry


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Goodtime Rollers CC
Slow & Low CC
And many thanks to the participants of the trivia and sack race!! :nicoderm:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

What a great 2 day event. Next year we will try to out do ourselves.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wat it dew Foritos


Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Push My Poop To The Side.. Anyone Know Any GOOD Transmission Place They Can Work On Custom Stuff?


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

ThANK-YOU homies on the replies


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

A&M-Custom said:


> :thumbsup:


time is the food gonna be ready?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Push My Poop To The Side.. Anyone Know Any GOOD Transmission Place They Can Work On Custom Stuff?


Anytime homie, hope u get it Rollin again soon


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> What a great weekend!! I want to thank all the clubs, sponsors, and solo riders that helped make this 2 day event a success. Big shout out to Goodtimes!! Joe we at True Classics appreciate GT for hosting another great cruise!! The picnic at Trinity had roughly 80-85 cars!! I would also like to thank:
> Bajitos CC
> Majestics DFW
> Strictly Familia CC
> ...



Anytime Juan you know that, I enjoyed the route homie ot was good


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Push My Poop To The Side.. Anyone Know Any GOOD Transmission Place They Can Work On Custom Stuff?


Try Ponces off Isbell in River Oaks. Dunno if they do customer work but worth a shot


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Try Ponces off Isbell in River Oaks. Dunno if they do customer work but worth a shot


:thumbsup:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Push My Poop To The Side.. Anyone Know Any GOOD Transmission Place They Can Work On Custom Stuff?


What's so custom about your transmission?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

smoney4391 said:


> What's so custom about your transmission?











Still cant believe the story.  I couldnt do it unless I new I was getting a 58 LOL


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Was a blast for sure


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Still cant believe the story.  I couldnt do it unless I new I was getting a 58 LOL


i had fun at the picnic...whos 59?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Was a blast for sure


Thanks for coming out. What times the hop Sunday?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

loster87 said:


> i had fun at the picnic...whos 59?


It was SMONEYS but he sold it.


Thanks for coming out. Is that your Linc?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

smoney4391 said:


> What's so custom about your transmission?


Not Much.. Its A 700R Tranny Going With A Small Block.. 283 Doesnt Seem To Haul A$$ At First Then When It Hits 30MPH It Goes Smooth... Not Sure What THe Deal Is...:banghead:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Not Much.. Its A 700R Tranny Going With A Small Block.. 283 Doesnt Seem To Haul A$$ At First Then When It Hits 30MPH It Goes Smooth... Not Sure What THe Deal Is...:banghead:


I have the answer to all yo probs!!






Fuel injection!!!!



N e ?s


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Dont know if u want to drive 30 minutes but Martinez Transmissions in decatur does good work with good warranty at a good price (940) 626-2111


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> I have the answer to all yo probs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



were you finding these fuel injected transmissions at?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> I have the answer to all yo probs!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO... Chris calm down


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> were you finding these fuel injected transmissions at?


Lol that's what I said!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Oh shit I'll take one of them there fuel injected trannys does it come with a flux capacitor or is that sold separate


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Fck a tranny I'm going with 4 horses... All chrome front suspension with no fenders and no hood.. no windshield so I can sit on the dash...Lmao


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wat I mean is that old ass 283 isn't going to push that 700r tranny right! 

Sooooooooooo

Go with a Moter that will push tha tranny good!

But I do happen to have 3 fuel inject trannys with tha flux cappasator for sale if n e body interested!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

On a real note alex 


I have had the 700r4 tranny n my chit dump fluid on me twice cents the install! Both times it didn't fuk up just lost fluid after I parked it! I think both times I had cut the car off b 4 going n to park! Now I make sure to let car idle b 4 turning off! I was told this won't allow the pump to just dump fluid back n to pan fast witch if ur dip stic gasket isnt perfect it will leak from there! So if ur just losing fluid and not breaking on u it's prolly one of 3 easy fixes!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol... Chris you hit it on the spot! 
And u answered ur own hydro vs bag questions...
Don't use old chit.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WWCD?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> On a real note alex
> 
> 
> I have had the 700r4 tranny n my chit dump fluid on me twice cents the install! Both times it didn't fuk up just lost fluid after I parked it! I think both times I had cut the car off b 4 going n to park! Now I make sure to let car idle b 4 turning off! I was told this won't allow the pump to just dump fluid back n to pan fast witch if ur dip stic gasket isnt perfect it will leak from there! So if ur just losing fluid and not breaking on u it's prolly one of 3 easy fixes!!!


The Reason Mine Lost Its Fluid Was Riding To Low And Hiting The Plug Off...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Need some 22's


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

24 for sure.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:h5: 1967 IMPALA RAG PLUS PARTS CAR SOLD GOING TO OKC MY HOMIE FROM OKC HAS THE CASH FLOW! 61 IMPALA BUBBLE TOP SOLD- TURTLE, 1965 IMPALA SS RAG AND 1966 IMPALA RAG PARTS, 1967 IMPALA RAG SS AND PARTS CAR SOLD TO MY HOMIE FROM OKC! I AM SITTING ON 10K AND I STILL HAVE 15 CARS TO GO COME ON DFW RIDERS BUY A PROJECT FROM BENNYS! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Has the city ever told you anything about your junk yard out back? Seriously cus I had a old grill sit on the side of my house for a week and got bitched out by the city.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :h5: 1967 IMPALA RAG PLUS PARTS CAR SOLD GOING TO OKC MY HOMIE FROM OKC HAS THE CASH FLOW! 61 IMPALA BUBBLE TOP SOLD- TURTLE, 1965 IMPALA SS RAG AND 1966 IMPALA RAG PARTS, 1967 IMPALA RAG SS AND PARTS CAR SOLD TO MY HOMIE FROM OKC! I AM SITTING ON 10K AND I STILL HAVE 15 CARS TO GO COME ON DFW RIDERS BUY A PROJECT FROM BENNYS! :biggrin:


BENNY I THOUGHT U WHR GONNA PUT THEM ALL ON EBAY?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Has the city ever told you anything about your junk yard out back? Seriously cus I had a old grill sit on the side of my house for a week and got bitched out by the city.


YES THEY MADE ME INSTALL A HUGE FENCE IN THE BACKYARD AND THEY GAVE ME A $1,000 FINE I HAD TO PAY ON IT IT TOOK AWAY FOOD FROM MY KIDS MOUTH THATS WHY I SELL PART AND CARS TO FEED MY KIDS!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Who is all going to the car show in Saginaw? How about the hop at A&M?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

8t4mc said:


> were you finding these fuel injected transmissions at?


Lmao!!!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> BENNY I THOUGHT U WHR GONNA PUT THEM ALL ON EBAY?


I AM HOMIE ONE AT A TIME! 1960 EL CAMINO IS GOING UP NEXT FOR SALE!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

WUZ UP DFW RIDERS I AM SELLING MY 94 IMPALA SS FOR $6,500 OBO OR I WILL POST IT ON EBAY THIS SUNDAY COMING UP SO PM IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS ON THE 94 IMPALA. THANKS BENNY


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I AM ALSO SELLING MY 66 IMPALA FOR $7,000 OBO.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I AM ALSO SELLING THIS 67 IMPALA RAGTOP NOT THE SS RAG ITS SOLD ALREADY BUT THIS OTHER 67 RAG SS THAT I HAVE $7,500 OBO.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

COME ON DFW RIDERS TURTLE WAS A HAPPY CUSTOMER WITH THE 61 BUBBLETOP! I HAVE PROJECTS FOR SALE!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> COME ON DFW RIDERS TURTLE WAS A HAPPY CUSTOMER WITH THE 61 BUBBLETOP! I HAVE PROJECTS FOR SALE!


Calm Down Benny... U Hv to understand not everyone is ready for a big project... I would have already put all them hoes on eBay by now...
I'm still waiting for u to come by.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:sprint:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I AM ALSO SELLING THIS 67 IMPALA RAGTOP NOT THE SS RAG ITS SOLD ALREADY BUT THIS OTHER 67 RAG SS THAT I HAVE $7,500 OBO.


do u have de part for that car or is it wat u c is wat u get


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Layitlow is back. Man I was dieing. LOL


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

Bwahahaha


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Finally


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks Fellas For Helping Me Push My Poop To The Side.. Anyone Know Any GOOD Transmission Place They Can Work On Custom Stuff?




Why don't you take it to your cousin Juan?:x:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

So I was rolling the 64 today. Comming down riverside dr. I pass a cop and look in my rear view. I see him but a bitch. I turn on bird then on my street he flies around the corner and lights me up. 2 cops jump out and walk up and say sir why dont u have your seat belt on. I said well this year it was a option so I dont have belts. And the rookie says step out. I get out and he said u got your DL I said here. Then he said can we search the car I said for what he said for our saftey I said go ahead all u will find is a cd case my ride is spotless inside then he goes I should write u a ticket for no seat belt and I said u caint and his srg was standing there and told him lets go u caint give him a ticket lmao dumb ass rookie


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

64ordones said:


> So I was rolling the 64 today. Comming down riverside dr. I pass a cop and look in my rear view. I see him but a bitch. I turn on bird then on my street he flies around the corner and lights me up. 2 cops jump out and walk up and say sir why dont u have your seat belt on. I said well this year it was a option so I dont have belts. And the rookie says step out. I get out and he said u got your DL I said here. Then he said can we search the car I said for what he said for our saftey I said go ahead all u will find is a cd case my ride is spotless inside then he goes I should write u a ticket for no seat belt and I said u caint and his srg was standing there and told him lets go u caint give him a ticket lmao dumb ass rookie


That rookie cop is a tool for not knowing the safety laws on older cars. At least you got the best of him.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

LMAO.... TGIF


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*ULC Meeting tonight at Smokeys BBQ off Lancaster in Fort Worth. Would be great to have full attendance. 8:30 Sharp*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> Why don't you take it to your cousin Juan?:x:


Why Dont You Come Over And Help Me Fix It...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Layitlow is back. Man I was dieing. LOL




:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Speaking of cops and tickets any of yall know the law on h.i.d. lights got a ticket for it Saturday after d cruise. The cop couldnt tell me how they r illegal he just said if they arnt factory they r illegal and gave me a ticket


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Who is all going to the car show in Saginaw? How about the hop at A&M?


When is d saginaw show and when and where is the A&M hop


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

D13CHARRO said:


> When is d saginaw show and when and where is the A&M hop


Saginaw show is at the softball field. Main and 820.


A&M I dont know. looking for more info myself.


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

D13CHARRO said:


> Speaking of cops and tickets any of yall know the law on h.i.d. lights got a ticket for it Saturday after d cruise. The cop couldnt tell me how they r illegal he just said if they arnt factory they r illegal and gave me a ticket


I don't know if this helps, but this is what I found out. Here is the link to the article: http://www.tacomaworld.com/forum/lighting/83185-texas-laws-information-concerning-hid-lights.html

*Texas laws and information concerning HID lights*
[HR][/HR]I am a peace officer in Texas and have been trying to get some information together for the state laws concerning HID retrofits and their legallity. The topic has come up with others before and I did not know the specifics so I did my best to educate myself. So far this is what I have come up with. If there is anything you can add or correct please let me know.

HID Kits are illegal to SELL as DOT approved for steet use due to FEDERAL regualtion and none of the kits that use HID bulbs to replace standard halogen bulbs in a halogen housing should have a DOT seal or marking. DOT does not approve or disapprove headlight components. It is strictly up to the manufacturer to certify that they meet the federal DOT specs, which none of them do since the HID light source is a different position, size, and shape than the halogen filament the housing was designed for. The fact it plugs into a standard housing for H1 or H3 halogen bulbs is not relevant.

That said, there are no longer any headlight aiming requirements for inspection since the 90s in Texas. There are only laws for headlight height and distance they must illuminate (150 ft). They cannot be red in color and they must be functional and condensation free. This makes it perfectly legal to use HIDs that are blinding other motorists on high beam since all HID set ups in halogen reflector housings do this when adjusted to give the driver a good view of the road ahead. They can be as bright as you want, any color temerature as you want, and as blinding as you want ON HIGH BEAM. There are no TEXAS LAWS preventing use if adjusted correctly and only federal laws preventing sale for street use. The only statute that covers aiming states your low beams must illuminate at 150 feet minimum and not project the high intensity portion of the beam into oncoming driver's eyes. This only applies to the low beams.

Driving lights and fog light have no aiming requirements for inspection and are not tested as part of the Texas inspetion process. They have no color or disance requirements but cannot be red in color. This makes HID driving and fog light retrofits also completely legal for inspection purpposes.

Instead of putting HIDs in a halogen reflector housoing, it is much more responsible to do an HID projector retrofit that uses the entire projector assebly and D2S bulbs from an OEM manufacturered HID projector set up so that you do not blind other drivers and have a sharp cut off line at the top of your low beams; however, such kits are 3-4X more expensive than a plug and play kit and require custom installation. The up side is that the D2S bulbs and improved distribution of light can put over twice the usabale light on the road an HID kit that replacs the halogen bulb in a factory housing will project. 

Likewise, using propper color temperature bulbs such as 4100-5000K will produce the maximum lumen output. For example, a 6000K bulb only puts out about 2/3 the lumens of a 4300K bulb, all else being equal. The higher the color temperature above 6000K, the lower the lumen output and the more glare the driver will see in foggy/rainy conditions. All OEM factory HID systems will range between 4-5K temperature for this reason.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Great meeting. bunch of the guys were talking about a cruise to D Town.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Great meeting. bunch of the guys were talking about a cruise to D Town.


I'm down let me know when and where...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

See yall fellas on main. Ill be there by 9


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

what's up fellas nice day for a Hop don't you think.. sorry we haven't put out any info out there been kinda busy trying to get the hopper ready so if you fellas are down to hop and swing what you got come down to the shop..3409 S.Grove st ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Great meeting. bunch of the guys were talking about a cruise to D Town.


I'm down to roll to Dallas


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

We are here at A&M customs going to see the hop I'm ready for the battle


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Why Dont You Come Over And Help Me Fix It...


I kinda can't go over in this life time! :guns:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*SWITCHES SIX PRONG*

:dunno:GOT ABOUT A HUN 6PRONGS, NEED SOMEONE WITH A SET UP TO MAKE SURE THE'LL HOLD 24V'


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*SWITCHES SIX PRONG*

GOT ABOUT A HUN 6PRONGS, NEED SOMEONE WITH A SET UP TO MAKE SURE THE'LL HOLD 24V'


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> I kinda can't go over in this life time! :guns:


What dew Carlos got the six four have way ready for you my *****.


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

On behalf A&M Custom we would like to thank everyone that came out today hope everyone had a good time congratulations to Primo you got us by an inch.. 
Well let's keep it going hope to see more hopers at the end of the month...









































































































































































































​


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

I think Lucio Took Them...There is alot more on the A&M FaceBook...


juangotti said:


> Great pics!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Coolio


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:shocked:
Ohh snapp


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

Wats yalls Facebook page called?


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

who owns the red61 ragg?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SEISKUATRO said:


> who owns the red61 ragg?


Thinkin the same. that ride is clean


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Tony from Prominent CC


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Damn, the homie Tony from Prominent got a whole fleet of lowriders.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

That dude with the ruler is a cho mo/pedo


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

-SUPER62- said:


> Damn, the homie Tony from Prominent got a whole fleet of lowriders.


Yeah He Does...:yes:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

A&M-Custom said:


> Tony from Prominent CC


RAGTOP 61 VERY NICE ONE DAY, ONE DAY I WILL HAVE ME A 61 RAGTOP TOO!:yessad:


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm just sayin......nawwatamean?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

61's popping up in the 817


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

EBAY said:


> That dude with the ruler is a cho mo/pedo
> View attachment 491147


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

EBAY said:


> That dude with the ruler is a cho mo/pedo
> View attachment 491147


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

EBAY said:


> That dude with the ruler is a cho mo/pedo
> View attachment 491147


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

EBAY said:


> That dude with the ruler is a cho mo/pedo
> View attachment 491147


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

EBAY said:


> That dude with the ruler is a cho mo/pedo
> View attachment 491147


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

EBAY said:


> That dude with the ruler is a cho mo/pedo
> View attachment 491147


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

EBAY said:


> That dude with the ruler is a cho mo/pedo
> View attachment 491147


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:rofl: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BWAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAAH FUKKIN FUNNY/SAD at the same time. Law and Order SVU... 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tony got a clean ass 61


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Fckin funny! Fool got Owned Nicca better not eye ball my kids.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ME AND RAYMOND OUT AT THE MAJESTIX PICNIC


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

THEN LATER THAT WEEKEND OUT IN KRUM FOR A COOKOUT AT MY POPS HOUSE


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> LOL.


WHERE YOU BEEN MICHO?


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

A&M-Custom said:


> Tony from Prominent CC
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

so the mad scientist went back to work on monday we got it fixed and ready to hop 
forget 3 weeks let's do it any day who's down?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Fckin funny! Fool got Owned Nicca better not eye ball my kids.


Man I no Cesar and he good peps! 
Prolly got mixed up wit sum under age girl r sumtin but a child molestor I dought!


----------



## showtimez2001 (Jan 8, 2003)

ttt


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Man I no Cesar and he good peps!
> Prolly got mixed up wit sum under age girl r sumtin but a child molestor I dought!


Only God can judge him... I knew it.. I should Hv asked u first.
I should Hv said... But WWCD?

Lol


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Man I no Cesar and he good peps!
> Prolly got mixed up wit sum under age girl r sumtin but a child molestor I dought!


City or Irving and Dallas County will have the final say. I dont 100% trust the judicial system but Im sure they didnt pick his name out of a hat. SPM I mean Cesar will get his day in court.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

,^^^^^^ SPM... LOL


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

If your an adult and you know it's wrong to fuck a 16 year old but you do it anyway....what would stop you from fucking a 13 year old or younger, morals?

just sayin


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WWCD?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> If your an adult and you know it's wrong to fuck a 16 year old but you do it anyway....what would stop you from fucking a 13 year old or younger, morals?
> 
> just sayin


PREACH


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> If your an adult and you know it's wrong to fuck a 16 year old but you do it anyway....what would stop you from fucking a 13 year old or younger, morals?
> 
> just sayin


^^^^This!!^^^^ :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Only God can judge him... I knew it.. I should Hv asked u first.
> I should Hv said... But WWCD?
> 
> Lol


Lmao!!
Just pept ur build topic! Looks nice!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> ,^^^^^^ SPM... LOL



LMAO


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> If your an adult and you know it's wrong to fuck a 16 year old but you do it anyway....what would stop you from fucking a 13 year old or younger, morals?
> 
> just sayin


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> THEN LATER THAT WEEKEND OUT IN KRUM FOR A COOKOUT AT MY POPS HOUSE


Man yo pops must b one cool cat to have all dem bad Ass rides over at his place fer a cookout! As allways looking good Joe!


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ME AND RAYMOND OUT AT THE MAJESTIX PICNIC



CLEAN 6FOUR AND 6TREY


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Man yo pops must b one cool cat to have all dem bad Ass rides over at his place fer a cookout! As allways looking good Joe!


 thanks homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

lolows said:


> CLEAN 6FOUR AND 6TREY


THANKS HOMIE


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

MONEY, MONEY, MONEY ON THE GRIND 24/7 ON THE PAPER CHASE ALL DAY! DUE TO SELLING ALL MY CHEVY IMPALAS I AM ON THE HUNT FOR A NICE RAGTOP 60-64 I MIGHT BUY ME A RAG ALREADY FIXED TO HIT THE STREETS OF N.S! I WILL ALSO WANT TO JOIN A CAR CLUB OR I JUST MIGHT START MY OWN CAR CLUB. I WILL POST THE RAGTOP THAT I BUY ON LAY IT LOW FTW CRUISE TOPIC SO MAKE SURE LIL FANS STAY TUNE OF BENNY'S NEW RAGTOP HITTING THE STREETS OF N.S. AND FTW AREA! THIS RAG WILL BE A HEAD TURNER AND A G- STRING DROPPER!:yes:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 1 guests)

Texas 61 Impala
clupercio
TeXaS_ReGaL_85
BIG AUGIE
FORTWORTHAZTEC+
CHEVY45467SS
 :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I am also selling 4 61 IMPALA BUBBLETOPS AND 1 BEL AIR BUBBLETOP TONS OF PARTS AND EXTRA PARTS THAT WILL GO FOR THIS CARS IF IT DOES NOT SALE ON LAY IT LOW I WILL TRY TO SELL THEM ON EBAY! SO PM FOR MORE INFO PRICE FOR THE BUBBLETOPS $12,000 FIRM I WILL NOT SEPERATE THE CARS! :no: ALL FIVE NEED TO GO TOGETHER! :yes:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FOR BENNY'S IMPALA OUT WITH THE OLD IN WITH THE NEW IMPALA'S THAT WILL RUN AND DRIVE!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

This fool!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> MONEY, MONEY, MONEY ON THE GRIND 24/7 ON THE PAPER CHASE ALL DAY! DUE TO SELLING ALL MY CHEVY IMPALAS I AM ON THE HUNT FOR A NICE RAGTOP 60-64 I MIGHT BUY ME A RAG ALREADY FIXED TO HIT THE STREETS OF N.S! I WILL ALSO WANT TO JOIN A CAR CLUB OR I JUST MIGHT START MY OWN CAR CLUB. I WILL POST THE RAGTOP THAT I BUY ON LAY IT LOW FTW CRUISE TOPIC SO MAKE SURE LIL FANS STAY TUNE OF BENNY'S NEW RAGTOP HITTING THE STREETS OF N.S. AND FTW AREA! THIS RAG WILL BE A HEAD TURNER AND A G- STRING DROPPER!:yes:


COOL STORY BRO!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> MONEY, MONEY, MONEY ON THE GRIND 24/7 ON THE PAPER CHASE ALL DAY! DUE TO SELLING ALL MY CHEVY IMPALAS I AM ON THE HUNT FOR A NICE RAGTOP 60-64 I MIGHT BUY ME A RAG ALREADY FIXED TO HIT THE STREETS OF N.S! I WILL ALSO WANT TO JOIN A CAR CLUB OR I JUST MIGHT START MY OWN CAR CLUB. I WILL POST THE RAGTOP THAT I BUY ON LAY IT LOW FTW CRUISE TOPIC SO MAKE SURE LIL FANS STAY TUNE OF BENNY'S NEW RAGTOP HITTING THE STREETS OF N.S. AND FTW AREA! THIS RAG WILL BE A HEAD TURNER AND A G- STRING DROPPER!:yes:


Did not read, but I'm sure it has to do with chasing paper or income tax ballers.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this *****


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

BENNYS IMPALA PARTS FOR SALE NEED ALL THE PARTS GONE $$$$$$$$$$$$$ PM FOR PARTS INFO


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

BENNY'S IMPALA COLLECTION 4 SALE 10 LONG YEARS OF COLLECTING AND SELLING PARTS NEED THEM GONE! PM ME FOR PARTS AND CAR INFO GOING TO PURCHASE A ROLLING RAGTOP ALL IT NEEDS IS ME TO DRIVE IT AND ROLL IN MY HOOD NORTH SIDE FORT WORTH- PLEASE SERIOUS BUYERS! THANKS BENNY! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

DONT LET THIS RIDES GO OUT OF STATE HOMIE FROM OKC JUST BOUGHT 5 RIDES FROM MY COLLECTION! uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot::sprint:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> BENNYS IMPALA PARTS FOR SALE NEED ALL THE PARTS GONE $$$$$$$$$$$$$ PM FOR PARTS INFO


Last time I checked there's a classifieds section on Layitlow!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> DONT LET THIS RIDES GO OUT OF STATE HOMIE FROM OKC JUST BOUGHT 5 RIDES FROM MY COLLECTION! uffin:


PICS OF THEM LOADED UP OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :uh:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> PICS OF THEM LOADED UP OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN :uh:


x2 :yes:

Plus pics of all them rags you keep talking about Benny!:squint:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> BENNY'S IMPALA COLLECTION 4 SALE 10 LONG YEARS OF COLLECTING AND SELLING PARTS NEED THEM GONE! PM ME FOR PARTS AND CAR INFO GOING TO PURCHASE A ROLLING RAGTOP ALL IT NEEDS IS ME TO DRIVE IT AND ROLL IN MY HOOD NORTH SIDE FORT WORTH- PLEASE SERIOUS BUYERS! THANKS BENNY! :thumbsup:


U AINT GONNA DO SHIT BUT GET FIRED FROM THE BOYS & GIRLS CLUB VAN DRIVER POSITION AGAIN. GO KICK IT WITH EL CHOMO FROM IRVING MOLESTUMS.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Afternoon Fellas... Chance Of Rain This Afternoon:drama:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Rusty projects gonna rust!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Good Afternoon Fellas... Chance Of Rain This Afternoon:drama:


Looks like it.. glad my rusty project is up in the shop.
Come thru.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

COME ON HOMIES WHY DOES NEGATIVE REMARKS YA SHOULD GIVE ME PROPS OF SELLING MY RIDES AND NOT LET THEM RUST IN MY BACKYARD! :wave:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

RUSTY CARS = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$:biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I WILL SHOW MY BANK STATEMENT $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ MONEY, MONEY, MONEY :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Looks like it.. glad my rusty project is up in the shop.
> Come thru.


Pass By Your Crib Yesterday About 6:30 Didnt See Anyone..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Will be ther today for sure... Took the kiddos swimming yesterday.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I WILL SHOW MY BANK STATEMENT $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ MONEY, MONEY, MONEY :biggrin:


man all that show boatin shit is unnecessary homie were all grown ass men here  just sayin.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Young Money


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> U AINT GONNA DO SHIT BUT GET FIRED FROM THE BOYS & GIRLS CLUB VAN DRIVER POSITION AGAIN. GO KICK IT WITH EL CHOMO FROM *IRVING MOLESTUMS*.


Fucked up LMAO


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> COME ON HOMIES WHY DOES NEGATIVE REMARKS YA SHOULD GIVE ME PROPS OF SELLING MY RIDES AND NOT LET THEM RUST IN MY BACKYARD! :wave:


Benny the reason people give you negative remarks is because you constantly talk about how much money you have. Most people are HUMBLE. We dont need all that show boating and bragging. Lets the cars do it for them selves. you dont have to come on here and brag about what you got. Look at Turtle. Dudes a Baller beyond belief. He dont come on showing off all his cash flow. Be chill and laid back ese loco. Tu Sauves Kewosabe


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> man all that show boatin shit is unnecessary homie were all grown ass men here  just sayin.


I am just being real homie! BENNY GOT BANK SELLING THESE RUSTY CARS BUT I WILL GIVE ALL YA HOMIES A BREAK I WILL PROMISE I WONT POST ANYMORE POST ON LAY IT LOW UNTIL I GET MY RAGTOP. HOLLA AT YA SOON! MAYBE PAGE 2400 I BE BACK ON THE GRIND! SO KEEP IT REAL AND AND KEEP ON RIDING!:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Benny the reason people give you negative remarks is because you constantly talk about how much money you have. Most people are HUMBLE. We dont need all that show boating and bragging. Lets the cars do it for them selves. you dont have to come on here and brag about what you got. Look at Turtle. Dudes a Baller beyond belief. He dont come on showing off all his cash flow. Be chill and laid back ese loco. Tu Sauves Kewosabe


Thank you for the kind words Juan


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BAWLIN


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Benny the reason people give you negative remarks is because you constantly talk about how much money you have. Most people are HUMBLE. We dont need all that show boating and bragging. Lets the cars do it for them selves. you dont have to come on here and brag about what you got. Look at Turtle. Dudes a Baller beyond belief. He dont come on showing off all his cash flow. Be chill and laid back ese loco. Tu Sauves Kewosabe


Exactly.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

needs to be a "smiley" for sittin on your ass drinkin a beer in the garage while on layitlow instead of workin on my car lol


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hey john, hows your car doin?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thank you for the kind words Juan


LOL 



npazzin said:


> needs to be a "smiley" for sittin on your ass drinkin a beer in the garage while on layitlow instead of workin on my car lol


I Need A BEER..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*lol*


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> needs to be a "smiley" for sittin on your ass drinkin a beer in the garage while on layitlow instead of workin on my car lol


QFT :werd: :nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> needs to be a "smiley" for sittin on your ass drinkin a beer in the garage while on layitlow instead of workin on my car lol


Werd!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ready for beer myself


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone watching the game? OKC and SA.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


>


Foo didn't you just say you ain't gonna post until you got that rag!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Anyone watching the game? OKC and SA.


OKC playing badass right now....nice comeback


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

npazzin said:


> hey john, hows your car doin?


Right now my car is sitting in my garage just wait'n on my painter to make room for my car to be blocked out n painted..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

nice


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> OKC playing badass right now....nice comeback


Good game... Hope its OKC AND HEAT so OKC can stomp that ass.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> Right now my car is sitting in my garage just wait'n on my painter to make room for my car to be blocked out n painted..


:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ICED BOXX said:


> WHERE YOU BEEN MICHO?


Just trying to find a job homie..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

What's up homies hope everyone has a good day..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :nicoderm:


This fool right here is gangster!


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I am just being real homie! BENNY GOT BANK SELLING THESE RUSTY CARS BUT I WILL GIVE ALL YA HOMIES A BREAK I WILL PROMISE I WONT POST ANYMORE POST ON LAY IT LOW UNTIL I GET MY RAGTOP. HOLLA AT YA SOON! MAYBE PAGE 2400 I BE BACK ON THE GRIND! SO KEEP IT REAL AND AND KEEP ON RIDING!:thumbsup:


all that aint right yall hurt ol bennys feelins.


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Benny the reason people give you negative remarks is because you constantly talk about how much money you have. Most people are HUMBLE. We dont need all that show boating and bragging. Lets the cars do it for them selves. you dont have to come on here and brag about what you got. Look at Turtle. Dudes a Baller beyond belief. He dont come on showing off all his cash flow. Be chill and laid back ese loco. Tu Sauves Kewosabe


Very true. Turtle is buena gente. Benny.....u should fo chill wit turtle.....u might learn somethin


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

There are currently 3 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 0 guests)

blanco
817.TX.
 TeXaS_ReGaL_85
:wave:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking for a good metal man. Any suggestion? Looking for results not excuses.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Looking for a good metal man. Any suggestion? Looking for results not excuses.


This metal man can give you plenty results....just sayin


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

i need help, i need a mechanic some one that can get my car started a shop is cool or they can come to my crib and work on it here.any ideas please let me know :banghead:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

topd0gg said:


> This metal man can give you plenty results....just sayin
> View attachment 493775


Lol... he never answers.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

blanco said:


> i need help, i need a mechanic some one that can get my car started a shop is cool or they can come to my crib and work on it here.any ideas please let me know :banghead:


No worries pm sent homie.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Finding Nothing but damn 68's here in México!!! might take a while to get another 67!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Looking for a good metal man. Any suggestion? Looking for results not excuses.


TTT


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Looking for a good metal man. Any suggestion? Looking for results not excuses.


What do u need done i might b able to help u out


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

sixty7imp said:


> Finding Nothing but damn 68's here in México!!! might take a while to get another 67!


Nothing wrong with 68's, but keep looking and you will find you a 67.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> This metal man can give you plenty results....just sayin
> View attachment 493775
> [/QUO
> LOL
> ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

sixty7imp said:


> Finding Nothing but damn 68's here in México!!! might take a while to get another 67!


CHECK EBAY IN MEXICO WUEY!:twak:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

runninlow said:


> Nothing wrong with 68's, but keep looking and you will find you a 67.


68 IMPALA TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

blanco said:


> i need help, i need a mechanic some one that can get my car started a shop is cool or they can come to my crib and work on it here.any ideas please let me know :banghead:


Tomas aka txgoldplater...he will get it running for you


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Jose Luis??? TGIF....


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:x: PAY DAY HOPE I GET A BONUS CHECK AT WORK! TTT FOR DFW RIDERS:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hope I Get A Bonus Check Also...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Cook out at my shop tonight?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Hope I Get A Bonus Check Also...


You buying the meat? Lol jk homie ill be out there tonight swing thru.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT Hv a good Friday Homies... Our topic needs some pics..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^^ I tried to upload a pic from my phone... Jst shows the attachment... Umm.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:h5:^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Sup Jose Luis??? TGIF....


Wuttup Alex...we need to all kick it, come to turtles tonight and chill


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> Wuttup Alex...we need to all kick it, come to turtles tonight and chill


FORT WORTH CC MEETING TONIGHT.


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> This metal man can give you plenty results....just sayin
> View attachment 493775


Come on fool is that who u used


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

This just in... If anyone has 3500.00 my homie is selling his 59. Runs and drives.. Jst thought I would let the 817 familia know.


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Just got de 67 back yesterday check it out


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^ nice


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> This just in... If anyone has 3500.00 my homie is selling his 59. Runs and drives.. Jst thought I would let the 817 familia know.


u got any pic


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

See if this comes up.


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> See if this comes up.


where is at


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

blanco said:


> i need help, i need a mechanic some one that can get my car started a shop is cool or they can come to my crib and work on it here.any ideas please let me know :banghead:


there not gonna do it were its at now?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> where is at


Ns of fort worth.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

94 SS said:


> there not gonna do it were its at now?


:nosad: they got a lot of work and cant get it out on the time i want.....that is what they told me:banghead:


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

blanco said:


> :nosad: they got a lot of work and cant get it out on the time i want.....that is what they told me:banghead:


:banghead::guns:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

D13CHARRO said:


> What do u need done i might b able to help u out


Panel replacements. need to install a new 1/4. Need to install a tail pan. Need the drip rail replaced. floor boards replaced. Possible rocker work needed. Call me 682-230-4842 about 2 if you are serious.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Just got de 67 back yesterday check it out


Looking good rich


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> topd0gg said:
> 
> 
> > This metal man can give you plenty results....just sayin
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

When u coming back?


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Looking good rich


thanks homie trying to get this tranny going i might end up taking de 700r4 and put a 350 cuz im ready to roll if u know any one who needz it hit me up! itz bran new build for a old skol


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> What's up homies hope everyone has a good day..


know how to plant tulips?


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> This just in... If anyone has 3500.00 my homie is selling his 59. Runs and drives.. Jst thought I would let the 817 familia know.


Sumofabish, i should have saved my lunch monies for this. One day i'll get a 59.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> 68 IMPALA TTT!:thumbsup:


:werd::h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

cool


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

-SUPER62- said:


> Wuttup Alex...we need to all kick it, come to turtles tonight and chill


Yes Sir I'll Be There...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Just got de 67 back yesterday check it out


Looks Clean Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> Loco 61 said:
> 
> 
> > Been good guey! Chilling and drinking all the Mexican beer I want at a cheaper price! LOL
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> See if this comes up.



I Would Like To Get It But Dont Have Nowhere To PUt It...


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Just got de 67 back yesterday check it out


Looks good bro ... I seen these ride did my primo lil ric do this ride


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> I Would Like To Get It But Dont Have Nowhere To PUt It...


Same here. Why not buy another!


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Big Bruce said:


> Looks good bro ... I seen these ride did my primo lil ric do this ride


Yeah he did major props to my boy LIL RICH for getting down on my ride


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Yeah he did major props to my boy LIL RICH for getting down on my ride


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Turtle said he was gone


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT for Funky Town!


----------



## ramo68 (Jun 28, 2009)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Yeah he did major props to my boy LIL RICH for getting down on my ride


TTT for lil Rich! I need ta get in line!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> sixty7imp said:
> 
> 
> > Heard Your Coming Back...????:rimshot::h5:
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:420:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Anything going on today?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Anything going on today?


not sure, last night Forrest Lane cruise in was packed full. we stayed till it shut down at 2 a.m.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> Loco 61 said:
> 
> 
> > :rofl: That's a good one Alex! :loco:
> ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

Skim said:


> not sure, last night Forrest Lane cruise in was packed full. we stayed till it shut down at 2 a.m.


this forest lane in dallas?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

1low78carlo said:


> this forest lane in dallas?


yeah forrest and webb chappel. The yearly Hot Rod power tour cruise starts from detroit Michigan ended in Dallas this weekend so everybody spent the whole weekend cruising forrest. Quite a bit of lowriders as well. We had to show the hot rodders some switches ya know :biggrin: it was said over 8000 - not hundred but 8000 classic cars pulled into town friday and saturday. every business parking lot down forrest was full of bad ass cars. I saw a shitload of them coming down 35. Mando from Majestix posted a flyer for it. I was hoping to get some homies from Ft Worth to come but it was such late notice. All in all it was a blast. Cops didnt give a shit fools were burning out and shit.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

NICE Looked like Fun bro


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning...:420:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Me 2 Alex


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bumpty Bump


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

Skim said:


> yeah forrest and webb chappel. The yearly Hot Rod power tour cruise starts from detroit Michigan ended in Dallas this weekend so everybody spent the whole weekend cruising forrest. Quite a bit of lowriders as well. We had to show the hot rodders some switches ya know :biggrin: it was said over 8000 - not hundred but 8000 classic cars pulled into town friday and saturday. every business parking lot down forrest was full of bad ass cars. I saw a shitload of them coming down 35. Mando from Majestix posted a flyer for it. I was hoping to get some homies from Ft Worth to come but it was such late notice. All in all it was a blast. Cops didnt give a shit fools were burning out and shit.


man! i can't believe i missed this! thats down the street not 15 minutes from me! arrgh


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Wat it dew foros!


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Wat it dew foros!


how's the 67 Richard?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

what up funktown


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

GANGSTAFIED88LS said:


> how's the 67 Richard?


its coming along taking it to de shop to get de tranny going how u doing


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> sixty7imp said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Try To Sneak Over :nicoderm:
> ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I am just being real homie! BENNY GOT BANK SELLING THESE RUSTY CARS BUT I WILL GIVE ALL YA HOMIES A BREAK I WILL PROMISE I WONT POST ANYMORE POST ON LAY IT LOW UNTIL I GET MY RAGTOP. HOLLA AT YA SOON! MAYBE PAGE 2400 I BE BACK ON THE GRIND! SO KEEP IT REAL AND AND KEEP ON RIDING!:thumbsup:


Benny u better stop posting your helping this topic get closer to page 2400!
Get back on the grind homie....


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Wat up foros im in need of a flat bed tow truck if anyone know one hit me up THANKS


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^ ask ur GT brothers they have a gang of trailers...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one going to the Arts Tire show?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

When Is it Juan?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Saturday I believe


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

I have a wedding to be at Saturday  oh yea it's on


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Any one going to the Arts Tire show?


hmm..I may try to make that.


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

juangotti said:


> Any one going to the Arts Tire show?


Juan, what time and place? :wave:


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> ^^^^ ask ur GT brothers they have a gang of trailers...


i hate putting my shit on a trailer rather pay soneone to tow it


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> i hate putting my shit on a trailer rather pay soneone to tow it


Call this dude does it for 50.oo 817-920-0505


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> I have a wedding to be at Saturday  oh yea it's on




:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> I have a wedding to be at Saturday  oh yea it's on


Wish I could make it to the wedding I know its gonna one to remember...


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

1960 2 DOOR DALLAS CRAIGLIST WANTS TO GO BACK TO FORT WORTH NEEDS LOTS OF WORK.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Call this dude does it for 50.oo 817-920-0505


thanks bro


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

smoney4391 said:


> Juan, what time and place? :wave:


off belknap in Riverside. Google Arts Tire and Wheel


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Happy Wednesday


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:tongue:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/fast-n-loud/

Dont Forget To Watch This Show Tonight On Discovery... I Hope To See Chris Dizzle And Dave m84c On The Show... Support Your Local Layitlower On TV....:drama:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/fast-n-loud/
> 
> Dont Forget To Watch This Show Tonight On Discovery... I Hope To See Chris Dizzle And Dave m84c On The Show... Support Your Local Layitlower On TV....:drama:


I'll be sighing autographs for $5 a piece. Lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> I'll be sighing autographs for $5 a piece. Lol


Sign my hood... LMAO...,what time does it start?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

7 or 8pm ????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> I'll be sighing autographs for $5 a piece. Lol


:h5: :run::run::run::run:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 3 guests)

blanco
Rollin Rich 82
rollin64
FORTWORTHAZTEC
chrisdizzle
ramo68
:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run::run::run::run::boink::roflmao:

This Will Be Saturday Night....


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

blanco said:


> There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (6 members and 3 guests)
> 
> blanco
> Rollin Rich 82
> ...


Your cars lookin real nice bro, bet you can't wait to roll that shit.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Sign my hood... LMAO...,what time does it start?


9 I think.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/fast-n-loud/
> 
> Dont Forget To Watch This Show Tonight On Discovery... I Hope To See Chris Dizzle And Dave m84c On The Show... Support Your Local Layitlower On TV....:drama:


Will do


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/fast-n-loud/
> 
> Dont Forget To Watch This Show Tonight On Discovery... I Hope To See Chris Dizzle And Dave m84c On The Show... Support Your Local Layitlower On TV....:drama:


LOL Thanks Alex .You didnt have to do that.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

gonna have to check it out


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> gonna have to check it out


wat it dew GTIMER hows de car comin


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Your cars lookin real nice bro, bet you can't wait to roll that shit.


thanks bro..yea i cant wait to hit the streets :run:


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

anybody have batts for sale need 14 :nicoderm:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

radicalkingz said:


> anybody have batts for sale need 14 :nicoderm:


 Hit up Tomas... aka txgoldplater from the bigM


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> wat it dew GTIMER hows de car comin


Man I'm stuck at Irving Convention Center today, my boss sent me to a conference, other than that things are going good with my ride. Did u get the car towed yet?


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Any word on the blue ride that got stolen this morning. I think it was a roadmaster has it been found yet


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

need more info so we can get the word out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



D13CHARRO said:


> Any word on the blue ride that got stolen this morning. I think it was a roadmaster has it been found yet


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Inspired to do some of my metal work my self. Shout to all the homies doing your own shit. Matter of fact. Shout out to the homies who didnt know how and just learned that shit. Real Talk!.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Inspired to do some of my metal work my self. Shout to all the homies doing your own shit. Matter of fact. Shout out to the homies who didnt know how and just learned that shit. Real Talk!.


Got a nice lincon wire welder some og 64 metal u can play round with if u like!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Those **** cut my car out. That shits not cool!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

chrisdizzle said:


> Those **** cut my car out. That shits not cool!


I was waiting for them to pan out for a full shot. My brothers neighbor Scott was on the last episode filmed at Pate. Pretty good show so far.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Those **** cut my car out. That shits not cool!


I told them to because you had no dros foo!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> Those **** cut my car out. That shits not cool!


It was a good experience I'm sure... Maybe it will be on the next episode...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Inspired to do some of my metal work my self. Shout to all the homies doing your own shit. Matter of fact. Shout out to the homies who didnt know how and just learned that shit. Real Talk!.


Ain't nothing to it but to do it homie... It was all a dream!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> I told them to because you had no dros foo!!


:nosad:low blow


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> :nosad:low blow


get busy !!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> get busy !!


Im on it I got some bread put up agian:werd:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sup 817


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Sup 682


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Sup 707


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FLOWER MOUND IN THE BUILDING WOOP WOOP 972


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sup 305


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> I have a wedding to be at Saturday  oh yea it's on


I will be at the wedding to Homie..ready for the break dance at night..


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Sup 305


Ya tu sabe coño


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Show Last Night.... Also Good To See AK DAVE And AK DIZZLE Reppin The Low Lows Out There...Congrats Homies....


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Headed to court!! Denton County!! :finger: :nicoderm:


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

Any shows going on this weekend gonna be in the area or any good cruise spots?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Subliminal Show in GP. Arts Show in Fort Worth


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Is there a ULC meeting tomorrow night.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Subliminal Show in GP. Arts Show in Fort Worth


U got an address to de one in gp


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> U got an address to de one in gp


Joe Pool Lake


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Joe Pool Lake


Thanks bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Yes


Sorry I won't make this one Mr prez


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

No problem SIR BALLER OF ALL BALLERS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


>


Meeting will start by 9pm or 9:15pm pending on attendance. Ends at 9:30 sharp.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


>


i will make a effort to be there homies


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)

ENOUGH SAID
rollin64
FORTWORTHAZTEC
dunk420
 wat it dew homies


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> There are currently 5 users browsing this thread. (4 members and 1 guests)
> 
> ENOUGH SAID
> rollin64
> ...


CHILLEN ON DA CLOCK FUKN OFF!
U STILL COMING TO GET DEM WELLS?


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Any one know d best place in foros to buy wheels looking for some 24s for my tahoe thinking bout going to traders village sunday ( balling on a budget ) is there anywhere else besides traders village that has them for around 1,500


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

kings tire off 35


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> CHILLEN ON DA CLOCK FUKN OFF!
> U STILL COMING TO GET DEM WELLS?


Yea I still need them,I will hit u up tomorrow


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Danny at the D shop put it down.what's up fellas


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Yes


Thanks Homie


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

juangotti said:


> kings tire off 35


Yea i went there today he said 24s start at 1,650 and at traders village any 24of is 1,500 im on a tight budget so hundred dollars save helps me alot


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Inked1 said:


>


Dope!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Dope!


X 62 .....clean ass deuce Inked1!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

-SUPER62- said:


> X 62 .....clean ass deuce Inked1!


Thanks homie.just got it back.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Dope!


thanks bro,but you know it will look better next month when Pablo gets down and does his thang.lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> thanks bro,but you know it will look better next month when Pablo gets down and does his thang.lol


Yulp cant wait!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

clean!!!!!!


Inked1 said:


>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


>


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Danny good peps


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Your 62 looks clean as shit Inked1!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*6/16/12*


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks guys , Iam happy with it.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Yulp cant wait!


 me to.I think he's the one of the best, so you know he's gonna get down.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I got a question for you guys. Today at lunch my speedo start jumping around from like 20-90 that shit would jump like 20-30 mph at a time. But all the gauges still work and never flickered or anything so I don't think it would be a bad connection. Any ideas what I should look for?


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Danny at the D shop put it down.what's up fellas


Clean car, was this car for sale in Oklahoma last year ?????


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

green ice said:


> Clean car, was this car for sale in Oklahoma last year ?????


 yes sir


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> me to.I think he's the one of the best, so you know he's gonna get down.


Yulp he gets down... Cant wait till the end of July to lay them patterns down on the bubble!


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Inked1 said:


> Danny at the D shop put it down.what's up fellas


Nice ride. :shocked: :thumbsup:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

chrisdizzle said:


> I got a question for you guys. Today at lunch my speedo start jumping around from like 20-90 that shit would jump like 20-30 mph at a time. But all the gauges still work and never flickered or anything so I don't think it would be a bad connection. Any ideas what I should look for?


It's sound like your speedo cable might be going out. What type of vehicle (year/make/model) are we talking about?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

smoney4391 said:


> It's sound like your speedo cable might be going out. What type of vehicle (year/make/model) are we talking about?


It's an 83 fleetwood coupe, but it been completely 90ed.


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

chrisdizzle said:


> It's an 83 fleetwood coupe, but it been completely 90ed.


**
Automobile(s): none

Join DateNov 2005LocationAlexandria, VAAge44Posts10,988​




*Re: Broken speedometer cable fix*Man, this old stuff... brings back memories... not all of them good









The speedo cable runs to the tailshaft of the transmission, unscrew the nut and pull the cable back.
Look at the drive gear in the transmission. Some of these older ones would strip out the square drive hole and stop spinning the cable, a sign might be trans fluid everywhere when you start.
If the drive gear is okay find yourself a drill, put the cable in the chuck, don't pull it out very far, run the drill for a minute as fast as it will spin and see if the speedo moves.

If it doesn't the cable itself is probably broken. You can get speedo cables, cable housings, and the lube that you need to put on the cable almost anywhere. Some come separately, some come in kits.
You might just buy a whole new kit.
Be aware that some cars with cruise had more components that could fail. The cable goes into the cruise unit, then that spins a gear which drives a second cable that goes from the cruise to the speedo.
That could be broken internally in which case you can do the drill test at the cruise unit to check and see if the speedo is working. 
Some cables are one piece, some are two, you just have to be aware of what you are working with.

Once you find the problem, you'll just have to replace the part that is broken.
The gears in the trans are easy to get out, just unbolt the U clip and pull it out.
They are color coded and available from most parts stores or dealers.
The color codes indicate the number of teeth, this is critical.
There are other things to check but that will get you started.

Here is the link to the article:

http://www.cadillacforums.com/forums/rwd-19xx-1984-deville-fleetwood-1985/122305-broken-speedometer-cable-fix.html​


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

smoney4391 said:


> **
> Automobile(s): none
> 
> Join DateNov 2005LocationAlexandria, VAAge44Posts10,988​
> ...


:thumbsup: thanks homie I work at a dealership but I cant get on dealer connect, and my homie that normally gets me on wasnt there today. That shit worked fine on the way home.:dunno:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking good Brent


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

For the first time Ill be offering machine gun rentals..I can supply ammo or you bring your own for a discount..
I can come to your location ..It will be up to you to make sure its legal to fire class 3 weapons at your location.


Take advantage of being able to shoot some of the rarest ak varients in the world..

Thanks


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> For the first time Ill be offering machine gun rentals..I can supply ammo or you bring your own for a discount..
> I can come to your location ..It will be up to you to make sure its legal to fire class 3 weapons at your location.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm down.

Are you going to the show at arts tomorrow


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> For the first time Ill be offering machine gun rentals..I can supply ammo or you bring your own for a discount..
> I can come to your location ..It will be up to you to make sure its legal to fire class 3 weapons at your location.
> 
> 
> ...


Pm me more info.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> I'm down.
> 
> Are you going to the show at arts tomorrow


Im going to try..Ive got some little things kicking right now.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Looking good Brent


 thanks Joe .


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:420: sup?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

64 impala pass fender and hood for sale make offer not in perfect condition


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

All for sale make offer


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Wat it dew foros down here chillin in de atx


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 497818
> 
> View attachment 497819
> 
> ...


What up with that hood pm a price.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

juangotti said:


> Any one going to the Arts Tire show?


Anyone take any pics of this show?? :wave:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anybody rollin tonight? I think im going to.


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

chrisdizzle said:


> Anybody rollin tonight? I think im going to.


How's your car going?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

smoney4391 said:


> How's your car going?


Man that shit worked fine after work, and has been fine today so I dont know what the fuck was up with it:dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

No rolling for me tonight. Gonna chill with the club tonight


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

pm me a price on the fender!


64ordones said:


> View attachment 497818
> 
> View attachment 497819
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy fathers day homies..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Had a good time at big David's wedding celebration last night..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy daddys day to the real men that take care of their kids!! Anybody can be a father, it takes a real man to be a daddy!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Happy fathers day ! And I second 817.tx.,very true!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

At Arts yesterday


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

King Of Kings CC


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Joes blue LS lookin good!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

clean!


juangotti said:


> At Arts yesterday


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

juangotti said:


> At Arts yesterday


Thanks for the pics Juan, did you take any more?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I didnt take any. the homie Big Chad took those pics.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Inked1 said:


>


Lookin good homie looks like everything is falling into place.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> At Arts yesterday


lookin good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Happy Fathers Day Homies.... :thumbsup:*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks fellas. this will hold me over until I build my Impala!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Thanks fellas. this will hold me over until I build my Impala!



Keep It Up Juan....:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Thanks fellas. this will hold me over until I build my Impala!


Can't go wrong the cutty is looking good


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes sir and thanks


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Come out this sat. Then sunday we can all hit gateway park see ya there


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 498953
> 
> Come out this sat. Then sunday we can all hit gateway park see ya there


We have a B Day we have to attend so if we go it wont be long. But Ill bring cut dog


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew 817, big ups to Juan for taking over as the spokesperson for the ULC. Lets show him support and get the attendance up and make sure we are on time so he can begin on time. Ft Worth stand up and make it happen


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot::wave:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

chrisdizzle said:


> Your 62 looks clean as shit Inked1!


 thanks homie,trying to get it in.didn't realize how much can go into a car!lol but iam keep on keepen on brotha!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks bro.I seen pics of your bubble and the set up,you got down brother!NICE and Danny got down on your set up !looks real good!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks Juan we got u on what we talked about at arts tire. Should be a few of us at the meet


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Inked1 said:


>


Thats a clean Deuce!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

runninlow said:


> Thats a clean Deuce!


Thanks bro, iam working on it.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Thanks bro.I seen pics of your bubble and the set up,you got down brother!NICE and Danny got down on your set up !looks real good!



Thanks Inked1... Danny Does Some Clean Setups...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

LaGrave Swap Meet This Weekend... Anyone Hittin It Up.??


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I wanted to go but Hv other plans with my kiddos... Will only Hv enough time to hit up H&H for my floors then Hv to leave ASAP! SMH cause I think this is la graves last one should be a good one fellas!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I can prolly go for about an hour or 2 in the am


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ima Try To Hit It Up On Friday And Saturday For A Bit... ANyone Wont To Roll Let Me Know


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> LaGrave Swap Meet This Weekend... Anyone Hittin It Up.??


:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i heard its the last one at lagrave cause there buildin a drivin in theatre


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

npazzin said:


> i heard its the last one at lagrave cause there buildin a drivin in theatre


Drive-In carshow with a movie screen! If they build one you know you will see classic cars every time you go.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> Ima Try To Hit It Up On Friday And Saturday For A Bit... ANyone Wont To Roll Let Me Know


I'm gonna try Friday. Maybe buy something I don't need!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^ I have the same problem. Lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ShakeRoks said:


> Drive-In carshow with a movie screen! If they build one you know you will see classic cars every time you go.


Agree!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ShakeRoks said:


> I'm gonna try Friday. Maybe buy something I don't need!


LOL SAME HERE... :rofl:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ShakeRoks said:


> Drive-In carshow with a movie screen! If they build one you know you will see classic cars every time you go.


Ill Be Outthere For Sure...:drama:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shit, ill bring my bucket too when they get it done!


----------



## 51 Bomb (Apr 12, 2011)

having a benefit car wash sat from 8 am to ? at 4801 E. Belknap in Haltom City for my wife's aunt who has cancer


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> shit, ill bring my bucket too when they get it done!



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

51 Bomb said:


> having a benefit car wash sat from 8 am to ? at 4801 E. Belknap in Haltom City for my wife's aunt who has cancer



Thats A Block Away From My Job... I'll Stop By And Drop Off A Donation...uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

51 Bomb said:


> having a benefit car wash sat from 8 am to ? at 4801 E. Belknap in Haltom City for my wife's aunt who has cancer


I WILL STOP BY ALSO HOMIE!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## izekmart (Jan 29, 2008)

ShakeRoks said:


> I'm gonna try Friday. Maybe buy something I don't need!


me 2..... c ya their...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Im gonna go and try to sell something I dont need! :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Im gonna go and try to sell something I dont need! :happysad: :nicoderm:


ANY 61 IMPALA PARTS FOR SALE HOMIE?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FOR THE LAST SWAPMEET IN LA GRAVE CATS FIELD! LETS SHOW SUPPORT AND SHOW UP FOR THE LAST TIME! :yes:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do funky town!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Who's down to meet up for breakfast Saturday morning 06-23-2012 for the last Fort Worth swap meet?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

sixty7imp said:


> What it do funky town!


Sup homie! How's the weather in Mexico?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Who's down to meet up for breakfast Saturday morning 06-23-2012 for the last Fort Worth swap meet?


im down :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

sixty7imp said:


> What it do funky town!


que honda cabron!!! Como estas.....Puto:wave:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Who's down to meet up for breakfast Saturday morning 06-23-2012 for the last Fort Worth swap meet?


damn bro i would but im going to try to make it friday morning...ya know early bird gets the worm...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

blanco said:


> im down :thumbsup:


Oh and ur buying? Dope!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

What time Saturday and where at?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Oh and ur buying? Dope!


Hell yeah!.... All you can eat menudo buffet, Blanco buying....I'm down!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> What time Saturday and where at?


Alex is going to post the info...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I WILL BE HITTING UP MCDS BREAKFEST DRIVE THRU THEN MOB INTO THE SWAPMEET SATURDAY!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Oh and ur buying? Dope!





-SUPER62- said:


> Hell yeah!.... All you can eat menudo buffet, Blanco buying....I'm down!


:nono::sprint:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I WILL BE HITTING UP MCDS BREAKFEST DRIVE THRU THEN MOB INTO THE SWAPMEET SATURDAY!


Puro PINCHE Fart!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

blanco said:


> :nono::sprint:


LMAO bring that bar with u...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Alex is going to post the info...


Ill Post It later This Afternoon....:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Puro PINCHE Fart!


FOR REAL HOMIE I BE MOBING DEEP POCKETS IN THE SWAPMEET! :biggrin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

had to spend my swapmeet money on the dog! sucks but might head out there sat mornin anyway, menudo sounds good bout now


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Sup homie! How's the weather in Mexico?


Bad ass cruising weather...too bad I don't have a ride yet!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

blanco said:


> que honda cabron!!! Como estas.....Puto:wave:


Chilling with a cold cahuama in my hand!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> FOR REAL HOMIE I BE MOBING DEEP POCKETS IN THE SWAPMEET! :biggrin:


hmm.. what time did you say you were going to be there again??


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> LMAO bring that bar with u...


10/4


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

izekmart said:


> me 2..... c ya their...


Cool. You buying or selling?


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> FOR REAL HOMIE I BE MOBING DEEP POCKETS IN THE SWAPMEET! :biggrin:





8t4mc said:


> hmm.. what time did you say you were going to be there again??


:biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any updates Alex.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

[h=1]Beto Hernandez 2611 Azle Ave, Fort Worth, TX 76106[/h]
*Meet up At 6:AM Saturday Morning... Then Hit Up The Meet Before It Gets HOTT *:burn:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Need A Ride Hit Me Up Before Friday Night And Be Ready By 5:30am..:h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm hungry!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> FOR REAL HOMIE I BE MOBING DEEP POCKETS IN THE SWAPMEET! :biggrin:


Buy me Sumthing baller! Lol


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Buy me Sumthing baller! Lol


I WILL SELL YOU THE WHOLE FRONT END FOR THE 61 OFF MY BEL AIR T SHOW ME THE MONEY!:yes:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> *Beto Hernandez 2611 Azle Ave, Fort Worth, TX 76106*
> 
> 
> *Meet up At 6:AM Saturday Morning... Then Hit Up The Meet Before It Gets HOTT *:burn:


RIGHT AROUND THE CORNER FROM MY CASA!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I WILL SELL YOU THE WHOLE FRONT END FOR THE 61 OFF MY BEL AIR T SHOW ME THE MONEY!:yes:


Pm the pics and price baller!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Pm the pics and price baller!


OK WILL DO!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

How much


Texas 61 Impala said:


> I WILL SELL YOU THE WHOLE FRONT END FOR THE 61 OFF MY BEL AIR T SHOW ME THE MONEY!:yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

A&M-Custom said:


> How much


did yall get that 61 that was on craigs list forever??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Anyone Need A Ride Hit Me Up Before Friday Night And Be Ready By 5:30am..:h5:


will you scoop me up from springtown??
:dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> will you scoop me up from springtown??
> :dunno:


:biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> did yall get that 61 that was on craigs list forever??


Yes thy Hv it up for sale again... Wonder why no one wants to build it?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Yes thy Hv it up for sale again... Wonder why no one wants to build it?


had no title from what i remember.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I was looking for some window felts for my Impala so I went Steele Rubber.. That's were I got all my rubber from my last build.. $172 for all 4 windows. I then went to the http://www.truckandcarshop.com/ and found them for $99.. 

Also my friend Louie from LM Customs has factory front electric bench seat for a 64 Impala..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning:420:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TGIF 817.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> had no title from what i remember.


Titles ain't Shit....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Titles ain't Shit....


yea if theres nothing funky going on with the car...and Im not implying theres anything funky with that title..I just wont take the risk anymore .


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I got titles and vin tags saved in my safe.. name your year Impala I got u.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I got a buddy up here at work that has a built up starion, he's looking for a local place to make him some high pressure oil lines. Anybody know of anywhere?


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

anybody got any g body top a arms..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I got titles and vin tags saved in my safe.. name your year Impala I got u.


I NEED TITLE AND VIN FOR A 59 RAG T HOOK ME UP BRO!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I NEED TITLE AND VIN FOR A 59 RAG T HOOK ME UP BRO!


Those aren't for sale Homie I'm gonna hold on to those...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^^ lol sound like someone you know?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:drama:^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

what the prices for crome front and rear frame parts for a 61 . and who dose them pretty quick around fort worth. checkn around i might buy some from one of the guys that sell crome on lil. thanks


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> I was looking for some window felts for my Impala so I went Steele Rubber.. That's were I got all my rubber from my last build.. $172 for all 4 windows. I then went to the http://www.truckandcarshop.com/ and found them for $99..
> 
> Also my friend Louie from LM Customs has factory front electric bench seat for a 64 Impala..


HOW MUCH FER SEAT?

817 709 4391 CHRIS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Chris is you but that 1 lmk how much for yours


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Buy


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Chris is you but that 1 lmk how much for yours


2 DOOR PARTS CAR LOCAL!!

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ptd/3044235684.html


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Chris is you but that 1 lmk how much for yours


AN 10-4 GUD BUDDY!:tongue:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sold


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 498953
> 
> Come out this sat. Then sunday we can all hit gateway park see ya there


its tomorrow hope to see some low lows out and not all hotrods and classics


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Anyone Need A Ride Hit Me Up Before Friday Night And Be Ready By 5:30am..:h5:


So you know how to get to Mexico City right?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Wishing a happy birthday to my homie/compadre Jose aka SUPER62...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

texasimpalas09 said:


> what the prices for crome front and rear frame parts for a 61 . and who dose them pretty quick around fort worth. checkn around i might buy some from one of the guys that sell crome on lil. thanks


 WTF?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> WTF?


benny has a language all his own....he means well though.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

WALKED AROUND THE SWAPMEET NOT TO MANY VENDORS! HOPE ITS PACKED TOMORROW!:nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> WALKED AROUND THE SWAPMEET NOT TO MANY VENDORS! HOPE ITS PACKED TOMORROW!:nicoderm:


looked for you today..I guess i missed you and your stuffed pockets.


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Dont Forget To show some Love. Billy Miners saloon on main in the Funk See you there


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

and this is how the night ended! Does anyone out there have a front bumper bolt ,chrome or close to chrome near Keller? Its for my 62 impala.if so I'll come by and buy it from you. I was hoping to cruise to gateway park Sunday


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> and this is how the night ended! Does anyone out there have a front bumper bolt ,chrome or close to chrome near Keller? Its for my 62 impala.if so I'll come by and buy it from you. I was hoping to cruise to gateway park Sunday


ive got 
some off my 67 in good shape if want them hit me 817 903 0480 or u can hit up de swap meet bumper guy from cali like $5 a piece


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> ive got
> some off my 67 in good shape if want them hit me 817 903 0480 or u can hit up de swap meet bumper guy from cali like $5 a piece


 I have to work till 5 tomorrow or I would go to the swap meet. Is it cool to call you tomorrow, and I can come by and buy it from you? Or if anyone sees them at the swap meet, I'll buy them from you when I get off work. My number is (817)673 0695.talk to ya tomorrow thanks


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> ive got
> some off my 67 in good shape if want them hit me 817 903 0480 or u can hit up de swap meet bumper guy from cali like $5 a piece


 I really appreciate it homie, thank you.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> [h=1]Beto Hernandez 2611 Azle Ave, Fort Worth, TX 76106[/h]
> *Meet up At 6:AM Saturday Morning... Then Hit Up The Meet Before It Gets HOTT *:burn:


On our way


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:420:


----------



## 51 Bomb (Apr 12, 2011)

Benefit car wash at 4801 e.belknap mi for my wifes aunt who has cancer


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

51 Bomb said:


> Benefit car wash at 4801 e.belknap mi for my wifes aunt who has cancer


Fort Worth cc. Stoped by! Alex donated to the cause!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


>


sup wey??


----------



## 51 Bomb (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks homie


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

anybody going to the hop at gateway tomorrow? not sure what time were gonna roll out


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> looked for you today..I guess i missed you and your stuffed pockets.


esta pendejo lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you gonna hop "white trash"? lol


Skim said:


> anybody going to the hop at gateway tomorrow? not sure what time were gonna roll out


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ill be there tomorrow.


Scorred a bench seat for the imp today.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^ nice!


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> I have to work till 5 tomorrow or I would go to the swap meet. Is it cool to call you tomorrow, and I can come by and buy it from you? Or if anyone sees them at the swap meet, I'll buy them from you when I get off work. My number is (817)673 0695.talk to ya tomorrow thanks


thats kool just hit me up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> esta pendejo lol



woa! :run:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Still at the shop working and by the way we are ready for tomorrow...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> thats kool just hit me up


 thanks homie for looking out . A guy at work had one, and the bumper is on!that's what iam talkin bout, chevy45467ss ready to help a brother. Good Peeps right there,thank you!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Ill be there tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Scorred a bench seat for the imp today.


i thought you were doing it your way with those 65 seats??


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> i thought you were doing it your way with those 65 seats??


WWCD?


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> i thought you were doing it your way with those 65 seats??


I still am doing it my way... with a bench seat.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> I still am doing it my way... with a bench seat.


orale!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> I still am doing it my way... with a bench seat.


I still love ur idea you had awhile back... The idea was putting a biscane trunk and go with four taillights vs the 6... It was all a dream coming soon!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Great seeing the homies out today!! :nicoderm:


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

any pictures from the hop?! :dunno:


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

^^^ wow really guys yeah need to grow up..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

[h=3]Thanx to everyone at Torres Empire... 







































































































27tx/DSC_0289.jpg[/IMG]
*







*[/h]


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn them Niccas playing tough of war with that blue Mc? Mad weight! Nice pics!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

A&M-Custom said:


> ^^^ wow really guys yeah need to grow up..



I AGREE 100% BUT......

KID FUCKERS WONT LIKE THAT STATEMENT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:inout:


----------



## showtimez2001 (Jan 8, 2003)

yea fo realz, everybody knows that aint how he is, so stop the bull


A&M-Custom said:


> ^^^ wow really guys yeah need to grow up..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Damn them Niccas playing tough of war with that blue Mc? Mad weight! Nice pics!


X64 THAT MO FO GOT TOO MUCH WEIGHT! LOOKS CLEAN N DA AIR THO!


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> I AGREE 100% BUT......
> 
> KID FUCKERS WONT LIKE THAT STATEMENT


:rofl:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

PM A ****** said:


> A&M-Custom said:
> 
> 
> > [h=3]Thanx to everyone at Torres Empire...
> ...


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Bwahahahahaha


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

PM A ****** said:


> But everyone that hung out at his shop knows...
> Who the Fuck dates a 16 year old that is already in their 30s?
> This fool Ceaser is bound to get fcked up at the next event...


3

****** YOU AINT GON DO SHIT!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:drama: se puso bueno el pedo ahorra. :drama:


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

DJLATIN said:


> :drama: se puso bueno el pedo ahorra. :drama:


saco! :boink:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

BigPit903 said:


> saco! :boink:


sacaselo al pedo' mi duvalin.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

showtimez2001 said:


> yea fo realz, ev*erybody knows that aint how he is*, so stop the bull


thats not what this says...


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-o...chomo-out-jail-hide-ya-kids.html#post15577347


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

CEASAR_SANDUSKY said:


> 3
> 
> ****** YOU AINT GON DO SHIT!


QFT wey!


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)




----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

ROBLEDO said:


> thats not what this says...
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-o...chomo-out-jail-hide-ya-kids.html#post15577347



DONT READ THAT!!!


LIES LIES ALL LIES


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

MOTHERFUCKERS REAL QUICK TO SAY FUCK A CHILDMOLESTOR TILL THEY FIND OUT ITS A HOMIE!!! THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN ITS "AWW HE WOULDNT DO THAT." "DONT BELIEVE EVERYTHING YOU HEAR!" "YOU DONT KNOW THE WHOLE STORY!" HERE IS WHAT I DO KNOW. I KNOW THE DUDE IS FACING A CHARGE. THE CHARGE IS SEXUAL IN NATURE TOWARDS A FEMALE MINOR. I ALSO KNOW I DONT TRUST ANY ONE LIKE THAT AROUND MY FAMILY. SO MOTHERFUCK A CHOMO. GUILTY TILL PROVEN INNOCENT FOR A CHARGE LIKE THAT.


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

EBAY said:


> View attachment 502118


We doing it for the kids wey......


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

juangotti said:


> MOTHERFUCKERS REAL QUICK TO SAY FUCK A CHILDMOLESTOR TILL THEY FIND OUT ITS A HOMIE!!! THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN ITS "AWW HE WOULDNT DO THAT." "DONT BELIEVE EVERYTHING YOU HEAR!" "YOU DONT KNOW THE WHOLE STORY!" HERE IS WHAT I DO KNOW. I KNOW THE DUDE IS FACING A CHARGE. THE CHARGE IS SEXUAL IN NATURE TOWARDS A FEMALE MINOR. I ALSO KNOW I DONT TRUST ANY ONE LIKE THAT AROUND MY FAMILY. SO MOTHERFUCK A CHOMO. GUILTY TILL PROVEN INNOCENT FOR A CHARGE LIKE THAT.


HATER


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

God dam, this dfw thread gone crazy!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ayyeee fuck them leav's that support child molesters, I hope their kids get raped in the ass and fisted and cummed on and left with emotional problems and prostitute themselves later in life.

FUCK PEDOCATION CAR CLUB


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> God dam, this dfw thread gone crazy!


This aint the DFW thead bro. This is the Fort Worth Cruise thread...


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> ayyeee fuck them leav's that support child molesters, I hope their kids get raped in the ass and fisted and cummed on and left with emotional problems and prostitute themselves later in life.
> 
> FUCK PEDOCATION CAR CLUB


:thumbsup::fool2::boink::shh:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

CEASAR_SANDUSKY said:


> :thumbsup::fool2::boink::shh:


ayyee hope you fuck all them punk ass leva's kids, fools giving you a pass should be dealt with.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

My bad Juan, Iam just watching homie.but ya ,Fuck a child molester.


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Alight this is Aurelio all I have to say is you saying that we don't built are cars yeah you right they made the frame and suspension but we re did it and made it work. also show me a car that has no weigh in it and is hitting 80 to 90 inches.!!! it's funny how you guys have to make fake profiles to talk shit!!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

A&M-Custom said:


> ^^^ wow really guys yeah need to grow up..


pedo supporter ^^^^



showtimez2001 said:


> yea fo realz, everybody knows that aint how he is, so stop the bull


pedo supporter ^^^^



juangotti said:


> MOTHERFUCKERS REAL QUICK TO SAY FUCK A CHILDMOLESTOR TILL THEY FIND OUT ITS A HOMIE!!! THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN ITS "AWW HE WOULDNT DO THAT." "DONT BELIEVE EVERYTHING YOU HEAR!" "YOU DONT KNOW THE WHOLE STORY!" HERE IS WHAT I DO KNOW. I KNOW THE DUDE IS FACING A CHARGE. THE CHARGE IS SEXUAL IN NATURE TOWARDS A FEMALE MINOR. *I ALSO KNOW I DONT TRUST ANY ONE LIKE THAT AROUND MY FAMILY. SO MOTHERFUCK A CHOMO. GUILTY TILL PROVEN INNOCENT FOR A CHARGE LIKE THAT*.


:h5:


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm going to put it like this homie you don't know us we don't support nobody I have kids of my own that go with me to every show.


ONE8SEVEN said:


> pedo supporter ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

if you invite a sex offeneder to a community event, you are as guilty as the offender, IMO


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

juangotti said:


> MOTHERFUCKERS REAL QUICK TO SAY FUCK A CHILDMOLESTOR TILL THEY FIND OUT ITS A HOMIE!!! THEN ALL OF A SUDDEN ITS "AWW HE WOULDNT DO THAT." "DONT BELIEVE EVERYTHING YOU HEAR!" "YOU DONT KNOW THE WHOLE STORY!" HERE IS WHAT I DO KNOW. I KNOW THE DUDE IS FACING A CHARGE. THE CHARGE IS SEXUAL IN NATURE TOWARDS A FEMALE MINOR. I ALSO KNOW I DONT TRUST ANY ONE LIKE THAT AROUND MY FAMILY. SO MOTHERFUCK A CHOMO. GUILTY TILL PROVEN INNOCENT FOR A CHARGE LIKE THAT.


x2.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

A&M-Custom said:


> ^^^ wow really guys yeah need to grow up..




and you need to stop supporting pedos,,


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

juangotti said:


> This aint the DFW thead bro. This is the Fort Worth Cruise thread...




and now is own by ot,,:rofl:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> if you invite a sex offeneder to a community event, you are as guilty as the offender, IMO


ayyeee who the fuck would wanna be associated with a child molester, fucking soft ass leva's down in there texas.

steers, queers and child loving mayate ******* down there.

and don't say "we don't support that shit down here" make a statement and show us they get no love down there


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chingon68mex said:


> and now is own by ot,,:rofl:


Some one must have linked the thread to OT. LOL Its all good. this thread needed some excitement. It aint layitlow with out a off topic invasion from time to time.


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

A&M-Custom said:


> I'm going to put it like this homie you don't know us we don't support nobody I have kids of my own that go with me to every show.











gotta start em young 

if u catch my drift


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

Shit just got real.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Some one must have linked the thread to OT. LOL Its all good. this thread needed some excitement. It aint layitlow with out a off topic invasion from time to time.




,,







nah, but seriously how come this dude is alloud to hang around,,


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Holy fuck! All I got to say is not everybody down here is down with that shit. Maybe eBay should come down and shank him like he did to Santana!


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

PM A ****** said:


> ****** BOUT TO BOYCOTT UR SHOP! RAG ASS WORK NE-WAYS!
> I SEEN UR TOPIC CANT FINISH PROJECTS CANT GET MOTORS RUNNING DUDEA PULLING THERE RIDES OUT TO FINISH OT SOME WHR ELSE...YOU ****** TO BUSY GOIN OUT TO EAT LIKE YOU ALL BALLIN... THE ONLY THING UR BALLING IS CEASERS BALL IN UR MOUTH WHILE HE IS WRAPPING UR FRAMES...
> 
> YOU FOOLS GETTING HEAT OVER A MOLESTER!


YOU TALKING TUFF BEHIND THAT FAKE ACCOUNT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> Shit just got real.


Yulp! I'm trying to work and keep flipping through screens reading!
I even went to get some popcorn!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chingon68mex said:


> ,,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I aint seen him once. I heard he showed up to my clubs event however I heard that the next day. I did not see him at the show yesterday either. He is not welcome at my club events or by my clubs booth. I cant run him off other peoples shows but I will tell him to move around if I see him. not even trying to hear his side of the story. Thats for judicial system of Dallas County to decide.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Lmao


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^ fckin detective! Jk Juan u tell em homie!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

EBay just popped off on am thread! Shits getting interesting.


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

HATERS GON HATE


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

This topic got teh lolz but foreal doh texas dont support pedo ass *******



































Free SPM


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I cant remember the passwords to any of my old troll accounts. FUCK!. Guess I have th create new ones


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

juangotti said:


> I cant remember the passwords to any of my old troll accounts. FUCK!. Guess I have th create new ones


You sound scary like your ****** ass brother


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuk u fool. Never scared. Bish migga


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Fuk u fool. Never scared. Bish migga


So you saying yo brother is a ****** :h5:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Fuk u fool. Never scared. Bish migga



Juans a scary little dude..I wouldnt fuck with him........Just sayin.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Didn't y'all hug up in Dallas last year? Wernt u upset he didnt take that pic with you? Lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Juans a scary little dude..I wouldnt fuck with him........Just sayin.


8t4mc is g,d up from the feet up. Use to slang pittbulls and now slangs them cuetes. Serio vato


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Didn't y'all hug up in Dallas last year? Wernt u upset he didnt take that pic with you? Lol


Bwahahaha that *** staired at my ass when i was looking at a car and tried to sneek up from behind hno: yea no pics to prove it happened


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> 8t4mc is g,d up from the feet up. Use to slang pittbulls and now slangs them cuetes. Serio vato


take it easy sherlock holms...what you doing?? a bio on me or some shit?:dunno:

pm sent!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FirmeJoe said:


> Bwahahaha that *** staired at my ass when i was looking at a car and tried to sneek up from behind hno: yea no pics to prove it happened


Bwahahahaha


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> take it easy sherlock holms...what you doing?? a bio on me or some shit?:dunno:
> 
> pm sent!


Lol.. don't forget custom dash inserts!


----------



## showtimez2001 (Jan 8, 2003)

Naw foo, i dont support thashhh at all...just sayin we dont need all the drama at the events some people woulf like to have a good time and not have all that drama, so whateva he did, let god and the system deal with it, dont bring it to the events and all where people like to bring they family to enjoy it...REAL TALK LETS KEEP IT CIVILIZED SO WE CAN KEEP DOIN WHAT WE LIKE DOIN WITHOUT GETTIN SHUT DOWN BEHIND SOME BULL, THATS WHAT IM SAYIN


ONE8SEVEN said:


> pedo supporter ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Lol.. don't forget custom dash inserts!


ahh hell naww...back to the story at hand..pedos at large.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

showtimez2001 said:


> Naw foo, i dont support thashhh at all...just sayin we dont need all the drama at the events some people woulf like to have a good time and not have all that drama, so whateva he did, let god and the system deal with it, *dont bring it to the events and all where people like to bring they family *to enjoy it...REAL TALK LETS KEEP IT CIVILIZED SO WE CAN KEEP DOIN WHAT WE LIKE DOIN WITHOUT GETTIN SHUT DOWN BEHIND SOME BULL, THATS WHAT IM SAYIN


shut the fuck up

take ur child molesting ass the fuck out of here with your contradicting bullshit

pedos belong face down in a ditch, not a and event where ppl bring their children


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i'd like to send a shout out to my mikkah firmejoe holding it down on two chiles and four nuts!


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

^^^le gusta el pito^^^^



pero over 21,,just to be clear.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

chingon68mex said:


> ^^^le gusta el pito^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> pero over 21,,just to be clear.


don't you have muskrats to run from estupit fuking teeng!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

chingon68mex said:


> dam you impacient sumbiches,, you think this is the only shit i got to do??,
> 
> 
> 
> lets see if this works,,


 :facepalm: like a mommy duck running to save the patos....


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Hahaha too many local ppl in here faking the funk


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Anyone score anything at the swap meet?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

There are currently 13 users browsing this thread. (8 members and 5 guests)

rollin64 
Sigala 
DONUTS 
FORTWORTHAZTEC 
AirbrushJack83 
wickedimage63 
capriceboy92 
rolandos67


[h=4][/h]


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I scored!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ulc meeting on friday homies ???


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Yulp! I'm trying to work and keep flipping through screens reading!
> I even went to get some popcorn!


LMAO!! IM DOING THA SAME THING! NO POPCORN THO!


----------



## LivinLegend (Nov 2, 2006)

A&M-Custom said:


> I'm going to put it like this homie you don't know us we don't support nobody I have kids of my own that go with me to every show.


Would you let your kids ride with ceasar sandusky to the cornerstore for candy?


----------



## LivinLegend (Nov 2, 2006)

FirmeJoe said:


> You sound scary like your ****** ass brother


:roflmao:


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

LivinLegend said:


> Would you let your kids ride with ceasar sandusky to the cornerstore for candy?


:yes: :h5:


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Anyone score anything at the swap meet?


unloaded a ton of candy and came up on a few hotties


----------



## domino79 (Aug 30, 2011)

wuts up wit all this shyt talkin on this page this iz hamburger frm torres empire we dnt talk :nono: we have fun cuz this wut we do ..look yall want to talk shyt cum to the show nexts week an cum get you sum we dnt hit an run like sum :biggrin:hno: so brin your shyt out there to cowboy life show..an to them boyz at A&M much respect for not runnin ..an to all yall haters tat hate on torres empire we luv it cuz we doing sumthang rite :drama:we got this CUM GET U SUM :boink:


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

CEASAR_SANDUSKY said:


> unloaded a ton of candy and came up on a few hotties


WINNING!!


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

domino79 said:


> wuts up wit all this shyt talkin on this page this iz hamburger frm torres empire we dnt talk :nono: we have fun cuz this wut we do ..look yall want to talk shyt cum to the show nexts week an cum get you sum we dnt hit an run like sum :biggrin:hno: so brin your shyt out there to cowboy life show..an to them boyz at A&M much respect for not runnin ..an to all yall haters tat hate on torres empire we luv it cuz we doing sumthang rite :drama:we got this CUM GET U SUM :boink:




did somebody say CUM?


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

domino79 said:


> wuts up wit all this shyt talkin on this page this iz hamburger frm torres empire we dnt talk :nono: we have fun cuz this wut we do ..look yall want to talk shyt cum to the show nexts week an cum get you sum we dnt hit an run like sum :biggrin:hno: so brin your shyt out there to cowboy life show..an to them boyz at A&M much respect for not runnin ..an to all yall haters tat hate on torres empire we luv it cuz we doing sumthang rite :drama:we got this CUM GET U SUM :boink:


awready! !! :h5: they just hating cuz im doing it!


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

CEASAR_SANDUSKY said:


> did somebody say CUM?


:run:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh this Shit is getting to funny!


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

NEXT TO BUST OUT FROM IRVING TOUCH'EMZ










PICTURE ME ROLLIN


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I can't get no work done with this shit going on!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I left early! Lol.


----------



## chingon68mex (Apr 26, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> :facepalm: like a mommy duck running to save the patos....






bich I'm still tramautized by that fucking water rathno:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> I can't get no work done with this shit going on!


whats new?


----------



## showtimez2001 (Jan 8, 2003)

aight lil homie, smile...i aint gon stoop down to where u at, and far as me being a molester gots me bent homie i got 4 kids of my own...ima let yall have this conversation cause i dont shit talk on a screen


ONE8SEVEN said:


> shut the fuck up
> 
> take ur child molesting ass the fuck out of here with your contradicting bullshit
> 
> pedos belong face down in a ditch, not a and event where ppl bring their children


----------



## domino79 (Aug 30, 2011)

we aint payin nobody to do shyt :loco: ...TORRES EMPIRE show eveybody luv an help out:thumbsup: so yall keep tha shop out yalls mouths :cheesy: cuz we never talk shyt to no one or club ....:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

Loco 61 said:


> :drama:


how mush for a bag of palomitas? i ran out.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

showtimez2001 said:


> Naw foo, i dont support thashhh at all...just sayin we dont need all the drama at the events some people woulf like to have a good time and not have all that drama, so whateva he did, let god and the system deal with it, *dont bring it to the events and all where people like to bring they family to enjoy it*...REAL TALK LETS KEEP IT CIVILIZED SO WE CAN KEEP DOIN WHAT WE LIKE DOIN WITHOUT GETTIN SHUT DOWN BEHIND SOME BULL, THATS WHAT IM SAYIN





showtimez2001 said:


> aight lil homie, smile...i aint gon stoop down to where u at, and far as me being a molester gots me bent homie *i got 4 kids of my own*...ima let yall have this conversation cause i dont shit talk on a screen



how u gonna have 4 kids and say dont bring beef with a pedofile to public events were children r present?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

PM A ****** said:


> But you wont make it clear you not paying child molesters?
> Yea we know u showing and helping them out...
> *Pm a ****** pulling a full blown investigation*!


man i fkn busted out LOL!!!


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

domino79 said:


> wuts up wit all this shyt talkin on this page this iz hamburger frm torres empire we dnt talk :nono: we have fun cuz this wut we do ..look yall want to talk shyt cum to the show nexts week an cum get you sum we dnt hit an run like sum :biggrin:hno: so brin your shyt out there to cowboy life show..an to them boyz at A&M much respect for not runnin ..an to all yall haters tat hate on torres empire we luv it cuz we doing sumthang rite :drama:we got this CUM GET U SUM :boink:


ayyee your just some peon worker, gotta name drop like your somebody..

fucking HAMBURGLAR PEDO SUPPORTER is what you are


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ GET TO WORK INTERNET SLACKERS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:rofl: I WILL TELL YA BOSSES THAT YA ON THE THIS SITE WASTING THEIR MONEY:biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

OR IF YOU DONT WORK YOU AT MOMS AND DADS HOUSE ON THE NET HAHAHA!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^ GET TO WORK INTERNET SLACKERS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:rofl: I WILL TELL YA BOSSES THAT YA ON THE THIS SITE WASTING
> 
> THEIR MONEY:biggrin:


benny has spoken:bowrofl:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^ GET TO WORK INTERNET SLACKERS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:rofl: I WILL TELL YA BOSSES THAT YA ON THE THIS SITE WASTING THEIR MONEY:biggrin:


oh shit

:sprint:









:roflmao:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^ GET TO WORK INTERNET SLACKERS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:rofl: I WILL TELL YA BOSSES THAT YA ON THE THIS SITE WASTING THEIR MONEY:biggrin:


ayyee wouldn't surprise me that you'd be a rata, after all yall support pedophiles..

snitching and supporting pedophiles, and mayate loving must be the thing to do in texas


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^ GET TO WORK INTERNET SLACKERS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:rofl: I WILL TELL YA BOSSES THAT YA ON THE THIS SITE WASTING THEIR MONEY:biggrin:


SNITCH TEXAS CUZZ


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

DJLATIN said:


> i'd like to send a shout out to my mikkah firmejoe holding it down on two chiles and four nuts!


Wtf :angry:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Anybody got pics from gateway had to work and wasnt able to make it out there


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

CEASAR_SANDUSKY said:


> NEXT TO BUST OUT FROM IRVING TOUCH'EMZ
> 
> 
> View attachment 502225
> ...


Like A Boss!!


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

ME ---><----ALL OF MY SUPPORTERS


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^ GET TO WORK INTERNET SLACKERS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^:rofl: I WILL TELL YA BOSSES THAT YA ON THE THIS SITE WASTING THEIR MONEY:biggrin:


SNITCHES GONNA SNITCH!!!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> benny has snitched :buttkick:


fixt


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> SNITCHES GONNA SNITCH!!!


SIMONE!!!!!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

CEASAR_SANDUSKY said:


>



AW HELL NOT THAT!!! LOL


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

domino79 said:


> wuts up wit all this shyt talkin on this page this iz hamburger frm torres empire we dnt talk :nono: we have fun cuz this wut we do ..look yall want to talk shyt cum to the show nexts week an cum get you sum we dnt hit an run like sum :biggrin:hno: so brin your shyt out there to cowboy life show..an to them boyz at A&M much respect for not runnin ..an to all yall haters tat hate on torres empire we luv it cuz we doing sumthang rite :drama:we got this CUM GET U SUM :boink:


SHUT UR HOLE TURDBURGLER.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ha ha funny I AM GOING TO TELL BOTH YOUR PARENTS THAT YOU ARE BS ON THE NET GO MAKE YOUR BED!^^^^^^:h5:


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> SNITCHES GONNA SNITCH!!!


QFT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

BOTH EDDIE VAN HATIN AND TYPICAL CHOLO STEREOTYPECHOLO ARE BOTH STAYING AT MOMS AND DADS CASA! GROW UP HOMIES AND GET A LIFE LA NETA! BOTH OF YA GO GANG BANG EACH OTHER!:rofl:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sandusky_customs said:


> QFT


thats funny but im no source..I dont know that fool


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

SANDUSKY CUSTOM USER IS A SEX OFFENDER ALSO HAHAHA :roflmao:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

LET THAT VATO MAKE IT WHAT GOES AROUND GOES AROUND HOMIES HE WILL GET JUDGEMENT DAY WITH EL MERO MERO JEFE GOD HOMIES YA VATOS AINT NO ONE TO JUDGE THAT VATO! LA NETA :yes:


YA NEED TO WORRY IN HOW TO PAY YOUR BILLS AND TAKE CARE OF YOUR KIDS HOMIES INSTEAD OF POSTING PICS OF THIS VATO! GET TO WORK HOMIES AND GET OFF THAT BS!:biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I HAVE SPOKEN BENNY IMPALA BALLER! YOU NEED TO BE LIKE ME AND COUNT THOSE GEE'S SELLING IMPALA CARS AND PARTS! HAHA


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> BOTH EDDIE VAN HATIN AND TYPICAL CHOLO STEREOTYPECHOLO ARE BOTH STAYING AT MOMS AND DADS CASA! GROW UP HOMIES AND GET A LIFE LA NETA! BOTH OF YA GO GANG BANG EACH OTHER!:rofl:


DIDNT YOU GET FIRED FROM DRIVING THE VAN FOR THE BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB?? U GOT CAUGHT SNIFFING THE KIDS SEAT CUSHIONS AFTER A FIELD TRIP YOU NORTH SIDE FORITO CHOMO.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> DIDNT YOU GET FIRED FROM DRIVING THE VAN FOR THE BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB?? U GOT CAUGHT SNIFFING THE KIDS SEAT CUSHIONS AFTER A FIELD TRIP YOU NORTH SIDE FORITO CHOMO.


ohhh damn..!!!!!! cold blooded


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN^^^^ YOU FUNNY STAY AT HOME SON GO MAKE YOUR BED! ^^^ AND STAY OFF THE NET AND GET A JOB AND STOP WASTING YOUR PARENTS MONEY! BE LIKE ME HOMIE AND COUNT THOSE GEE'S IMPALA BALLER


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

SAY EDDIE VAN HATTIN I WILL PUT YOU ON MY PAYROLL U WILL START BY PICKING UP MY DOGS CACA! AND THEN YOU CAN TAKE OFF PARTS OFF MY IMPALA'S


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> LET THAT VATO MAKE IT WHAT GOES AROUND GOES AROUND HOMIES HE WILL GET JUDGEMENT DAY WITH EL MERO MERO JEFE GOD HOMIES YA VATOS AINT NO ONE TO JUDGE THAT VATO! LA NETA :yes:
> 
> 
> YA NEED TO WORRY IN HOW TO PAY YOUR BILLS AND TAKE CARE OF YOUR KIDS HOMIES INSTEAD OF POSTING PICS OF THIS VATO! GET TO WORK HOMIES AND GET OFF THAT BS!:biggrin:


_*EYE EYE CAPTAIN SAVE EM TO THE RESCUE!!

*_


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN ITS TIME FOR DINNER GO EAT YOUR PAPA BEFORE IT GETS COLD! YOUR MOMMY IS CALLING YOU HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> SAY EDDIE VAN HATTIN I WILL PUT YOU ON MY PAYROLL U WILL START BY PICKING UP MY DOGS CACA! AND THEN YOU CAN TAKE OFF PARTS OFF MY IMPALA'S


FOOL U AINT NO BALLER, YOU LIKE THEM BALDER! BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB REJECT LOL - WHO THE FUCK GETS FIRED FROM DRIVING A BOYS & GIRLS CLUB VAN UNLESS YOU WAS DOING SOME INNAPROPRIATE TOUCHING ON THE SIDE. GRAND OPENING - BENNY'S GENTLE TOUCH DAY CARE SERVING GREATER FORT WORTH (SUNDAY SCHOOL EXTRA)


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> EDDIE VAN HATIN ITS TIME FOR DINNER GO EAT YOUR PAPA BEFORE IT GETS COLD! YOUR MOMMY IS CALLING YOU HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I AM ON THE NET 24/7 SO COME ON THRU HOMIES I WILL SERVE YOU WITH SOME BS ALL DAY EVEN ON YOUR B-DAY EDDIE VAN HATIN YOU A CHUMP STILL LIVING AT MOMS!:rofl:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

jerry jerry jerry jerry!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> FOOL U AINT NO BALLER, YOU LIKE THEM BALDER! BOYS AND GIRLS CLUB REJECT LOL - WHO THE FUCK GETS FIRED FROM DRIVING A BOYS & GIRLS CLUB VAN UNLESS YOU WAS DOING SOME INNAPROPRIATE TOUCHING ON THE SIDE. GRAND OPENING - BENNY'S GENTLE TOUCH DAY CARE SERVING GREATER FORT WORTH (SUNDAY SCHOOL EXTRA)


HA HA YOU FUNNY STAY AT HOME SON THIS VATO IS 30 YEARS OLD AND STILL AT HOME WITH HIS MOMMY AND DADDY AND ON THE NET FOR FREE!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


fuck gettin popcorn for this shit. Im 2 michiladas down!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


>



DAMN BRO YOU TOOK A PIC OF YOUR ROOM NO WONDER YOU POSTING BS ON THIS THREAD YOU HAVE NO ONE TO TALK TO! YOU CHUMP VATO STAYING AT HOME HAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

still looking for some door panels for a 63.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> HA HA YOU FUNNY STAY AT HOME SON THIS VATO IS 30 YEARS OLD AND STILL AT HOME WITH HIS MOMMY AND DADDY AND ON THE NET FOR FREE!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Wtf? Lol


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


>


you so funny homie! lets give this vato a thumps up for being a MOMMYS AND DADDY'S BOY STILL AT HOME! :biggrin:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

LMAO!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Man this topic is goin to Shit! Lol


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

About EDDIE VAN HATIN HE IS A STAY HOME VATO STILL WASTING DADDYS AND MOMMYS FERIA WITH NO JOB BS ON LAY IT LOW! HAHAHAAHA


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN has not made any friends yet BECAUSE HIS PARENTS SUPPORT HIM STILL! LITTLE BABY! :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Wtf? Lol


This is one of those prelims before the main event I think will go down tonight. Hard to get shit done all day at work today. BWHAHAHAHA


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I AM ABOUT TO LOG OFF FOR A MINUTE I NEED TO GO MAKE MY FERIA BE BACK LATER ON EDDIE VAN HATIN !:yes:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

FirmeJoe said:


> Bwahahaha that *** staired at my ass when i was looking at a car and tried to sneek up from behind hno: yea no pics to prove it happened


Aye puto I told you I was eyeballin that pack of hotdogs on the back of yo neck!! I was hungry!! True story!! :nicoderm:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> About EDDIE VAN HATIN HE IS A STAY HOME VATO STILL WASTING DADDYS AND MOMMYS FERIA WITH NO JOB BS ON LAY IT LOW! HAHAHAAHA





Texas 61 Impala said:


> you so funny homie! lets give this vato a thumps up for being a MOMMYS AND DADDY'S BOY STILL AT HOME!





Texas 61 Impala said:


> About EDDIE VAN HATIN HE IS A STAY HOME VATO STILL WASTING DADDYS AND MOMMYS FERIA WITH NO JOB BS ON LAY IT LOW! HAHAHAAHA





Texas 61 Impala said:


> EDDIE VAN HATIN has not made any friends yet BECAUSE HIS PARENTS SUPPORT HIM STILL! LITTLE BABY!





Texas 61 Impala said:


> I AM ABOUT TO LOG OFF FOR A MINUTE I NEED TO GO MAKE MY FERIA BE BACK LATER ON EDDIE VAN HATIN !












HE HOT HE HOT!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Lol yall mofos been busy!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

More Classes May be posted
Vender spaces to. 
hoppers welcome to show off for the kids


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 502352
> 
> More Classes May be posted


is the going to be a primer class?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Only u would ask a question like that Dave lol...


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

ON A SIDE NOTE, THERE IS A NEW CLUB IN FT WORTH CALLED GOODTIME ROLLERZ? WTF, SINCE WHEN HAS IT BECOME COOL TO BITE OFF 2 DIFFERENT CLUBS NAMES LOL


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

under construction bro


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

let me know how many spot yall may need for the show so we can have Texas Bass save them


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> ON A SIDE NOTE, THERE IS A NEW CLUB IN FT WORTH CALLED GOODTIME ROLLERZ? WTF, SINCE WHEN HAS IT BECOME COOL TO BITE OFF 2 DIFFERENT CLUBS NAMES LOL


bro you dont even have a LOWRIDER CAR AND NO A LOWRIDER BIKE DONT COUNT CHUMP!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> HE HOT HE HOT!


THAT WILL BE YOU EDDIE VAN HATIN WHEN EVER YOUR PARENTS KICK YOU TO THE CURB!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Only u would ask a question like that Dave lol...


just being funny

I know my car is not on par with alot of yalls rides but im building it my self..this car didnt run, drive, start ,stop, and not one electrical thing worked..Ive fixed all of it myself..So with that said even in its current condition im proud of it.. I built this bitch!!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> bro you dont even have a LOWRIDER CAR AND NO A LOWRIDER BIKE DONT COUNT CHUMP!



LISTEN HERE FRED SANFORD, THIS FOOL PAD GOT NOTHIN BUT GARBAGE IN IT. I DIDNT KNOW IF IT WAS BENNYS IMPALAS OR NORTH SIDE SCRAP METALS. FUCKIN BASURERO! :biggrin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> LISTEN HERE FRED SANFORD, THIS FOOL PAD GOT NOTHIN BUT GARBAGE IN IT. I DIDNT KNOW IF IT WAS BENNYS IMPALAS OR NORTH SIDE SCRAP METALS. FUCKIN BASURERO! :biggrin:


YA YA HOMIE ITS PAYING MY BILLS HOMIE AND U STILL NEED TO GET YOUR OWN PAD AND GROW UP HOMIE! YOU MUST BE A CHUMP MAKING NO KIND OF CASH BUT CHILLIN ON THE NET! YOU STILL ON THE NET GO EAT DINNER MOMMY MADE YOU YOUR FAVORITE PLATE CACA!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

EDDIE VAN HATIN I SEEN YOU AROUND THE DFW RIDING SHOTGUN IN YOUR HOMIES RIDE CHUMP! GET YOUR OWN RANFLA AND STOP BEING A LEVA! HAHA


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> just being funny
> 
> I know my car is not on par with alot of yalls rides but im building it my self..this car didnt run, drive, start ,stop, and not one electrical thing worked..Ive fixed all of it myself..So with that said even in its current condition im proud of it.. I built this bitch!!


Cool story bro! Lol jk homie!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> THAT WILL BE YOU EDDIE VAN HATIN WHEN EVER YOUR PARTS KICK YOU TO THE CURB!


:MAKES*NOSENSE: :FAIL:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Cool story bro! Lol jk homie!


:facepalm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FOR RESPECT FOR THIS THREAD I AM GOING TO CHILL NOW JUST NEEDED TO GET MY OPINION OUT THERE! ONE LAST THING GET YOUR OWN RANFLA EDDIE VAN HATIN! AND LEAVE YOUR MOMS CASA AND GROW UP HAHAHA LATERS LEVA!:rofl:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> FOR RESPECT FOR THIS THREAD I AM GOING TO CHILL NOW JUST NEEDED TO GET MY OPINION OUT THERE! ONE LAST THING GET YOUR OWN RANFLA EDDIE VAN HATIN! AND LEAVE YOUR MOMS CASA AND GROW UP HAHAHA LATERS LEVA!:rofl:


dang the shows over??


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> YA YA HOMIE ITS PAYING MY BILLS HOMIE AND U STILL NEED TO GET YOUR OWN PAD AND GROW UP HOMIE! YOU MUST BE A CHUMP MAKING NO KIND OF CASH BUT CHILLIN ON THE NET! YOU STILL ON THE NET GO EAT DINNER MOMMY MADE YOU YOUR FAVORITE PLATE CACA!


YOU ARE RIGHT. I AM BROKE NOW. UNFORTUNATELY I GOTTA BLAME YOUR MOM. YOU SEE, I USED TO HAVE TU MADRE ON THE STROLL WALKING 28TH AND MAIN BUT UNFORTUNATELY THE DRUNKEN GABACHOS COMING OUT OF BILLY BOBS WORE OUT HER PUSSY. NOW SHES USELESS. SHE MAKES A DAMN GOOD POZOLE THOUGH... JUST SAYIN. :dunno:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> just being funny
> 
> I know my car is not on par with alot of yalls rides but im building it my self..this car didnt run, drive, start ,stop, and not one electrical thing worked..Ive fixed all of it myself..So with that said even in its current condition im proud of it.. I built this bitch!!


LEAVE MY HOMIE ALONE HIS GOOD PEOPLE!:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> dang the shows over??


YES SIR IT IS OVER EDDIE VAN HATIN IS A LEVA!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> LEAVE MY HOMIE ALONE HIS GOOD PEOPLE!:thumbsup:


this fool!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

GET A ROOM U 2

AND LET ME WATCH:fool2:


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Aye puto I told you I was eyeballin that pack of hotdogs on the back of yo neck!! I was hungry!! True story!! :nicoderm:


Lying ass ****** keep telling yo self that eddie


----------



## FirmeJoe (May 28, 2010)

Texas 61 impala not funny at all and why is he talking shit to trolls


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

lol


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 502392
> 
> More Classes May be posted
> Vender spaces to.
> hoppers welcome to show off for the kids


ayyee wtf holmes..you fucking pedophile supporter


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

FirmeJoe said:


> Texas 61 impala not funny at all and why is he talking shit to trolls


QFT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

why he ain't in prison?


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> ayyee wtf holmes..you fucking pedophile supporter



don't trip imma shoe in for this one




sad part is I could really go and that shit would be ok


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

npazzin said:


> why he ain't in prison?


:facepalm:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

CEASAR_SANDUSKY said:


> don't trip imma shoe in for this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ayyee that is sad, I hope you fuck all them fools kids in the ass and use their tears and blood as lube.. 

those tx fools are too bitch made to do anything, and will support you..hambuglar and your other supporters will back you up:nicoderm:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

thats how u took it lol


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> ayyee wtf holmes..you fucking pedophile supporter


thats how you look at it wtf lol


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

64ordones said:


> thats how you look at it wtf lol


ayee so you think its funny to support a pedophile and "do it for the kids" :facepalm:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> _*EDDIE VAN HATIN I SEEN YOU AROUND THE DFW*_ RIDING SHOTGUN IN YOUR HOMIES RIDE CHUMP! GET YOUR OWN RANFLA AND STOP BEING A LEVA! HAHA


PICS OF THIS SO CALLED SIGHTING. THAT MUSTA BEEN THE DAY I WAS DRIVING PAST YOUR JUNK YARD.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> how mush for a bag of palomitas? i ran out.


LOL I Got An Extra Bag.. :rofl:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> just being funny
> 
> I know my car is not on par with alot of yalls rides but im building it my self..this car didnt run, drive, start ,stop, and not one electrical thing worked..Ive fixed all of it myself..So with that said even in its current condition im proud of it.. I built this bitch!!


Already! Gata love bringen em back!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

npazzin said:


> why he ain't in prison?


BENNY SHOULD BE TOO. BENNYS IMPEDO PARTS. HE FOLDS UP RUSTY BUBBLE TOP FENDERS TO LOOK LIKE VOLTRONS TO ENTICE KIDS INTO HIS BACK YARD.


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:h5: 








Loco 61 said:


> LOL I Got An Extra Bag.. :rofl:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:rofl:


EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


>


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> :drama:


Sup Playa... Hows The Weather Down There?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> :h5:



:h5:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DJLATIN said:


> :rofl:


i bet he mad


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lol thats fucked up I just read this whole shit and seen the signature in cesar sanduskey postings and thats fucked up lol


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Skim said:


> lol thats fucked up I just read this whole shit and seen the signature in cesar sanduskey postings and thats fucked up lol


ayyee you know its true, skim is a real cool vato :wave:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

winning!!!


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

oh i might be off the market now kiddos......i think im in love


----------



## KRYSTALMETHTWEAKER (Oct 4, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

CEASAR_SANDUSKY said:


>


BWAHAHAHHA


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> BENNY SHOULD BE TOO. BENNYS IMPEDO PARTS. HE FOLDS UP RUSTY BUBBLE TOP FENDERS TO LOOK LIKE VOLTRONS TO ENTICE KIDS INTO HIS BACK YARD.





Texas 61 Impala said:


> :nicoderm:


THESE TWO FUDGE PACKERS EITHER KNOW EACH OTHER OR THEY ARE ONE OF THE SAME!!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ICED BOXX said:


> THESE TWO FUDGE PACKERS EITHER KNOW EACH OTHER OR THEY ARE ONE OF THE SAME!!


:drama:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> ayee so you think its funny to support a pedophile and "do it for the kids" :facepalm:


your the one that took it the wrong way fool


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

and were the hell you get _pedophile out of what was posted

_


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm: TTT FOR BENNY IMPALA PARTS AND CARS FOR SALE REAL BALLER! MAKING CASH MONEY EVERY DAY ALL DAY HAHAHAHA!uffin:


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

64ordones said:


> your the one that took it the wrong way fool


they all did.....they all did...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:drama:damn already... :drama:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:^^^^^ thats what I said...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


> THESE TWO FUDGE PACKERS EITHER KNOW EACH OTHER OR THEY ARE ONE OF THE SAME!!


Hell no, you can understand Eddie!


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

PM A ****** said:


> Weren't you shaking Ceasers hand at the 1st hop they had at A&M?
> Make sure your palm isn't growing hair on it!
> Touching fudge packers hands!
> 
> All of you should be embarrassed that you have this molester at your events! Sale outs!


fake accounts are bad news


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

What's up homies..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

PM A ****** said:


> All of you should be embarrassed that you have this molester at your events! Sale outs!


co sign


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CEASAR_SANDUSKY said:


> oh i might be off the market now kiddos......i think im in love


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

PM A ****** said:


> Weren't you shaking Ceasers hand at the 1st hop they had at A&M?
> Make sure your palm isn't growing hair on it!
> Touching fudge packers hands!
> 
> All of you should be embarrassed that you have this molester at your events! Sale outs!


YOU WOULD KNOW FROM EXPERIENCE?????? OR WAS IT YOUR DAUGHTER?? YOU WHOOF ALOTA SHIT BEHIND THAT SCREEN NAME BUT I AINT SEEN YOU YET SAY NOTHIN TO THE MANS FACE, WHETHER IT BE IN PUBLIC OR BEHIND CLOSED DOORS, (WHICH I KNOW YOU PREFER).


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

ICED BOXX said:


> YOU WOULD KNOW FROM EXPERIENCE?????? OR WAS IT YOUR DAUGHTER?? YOU WHOOF ALOTA SHIT BEHIND THAT SCREEN NAME BUT I AINT SEEN YOU YET SAY NOTHIN TO THE MANS FACE, WHETHER IT BE IN PUBLIC OR BEHIND CLOSED DOORS, (WHICH I KNOW YOU PREFER).


Exactly! All these local ****** in here talking shit and been to shows and hops and ain't said shit to him, only seem to be big and bad behind a screen of what they would do or say...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

ALL BS ASIDE I AINT NEVER CUT FOR THE DUDE SINCE THE JUMP, NOR AM I ON THE GUYS NUTS LIKE SOME OF THE PUTOS THAT WELCOMED HIM BACK WITH OPEN ARMS, I DONT NEED HIM TO WORK ON MY CARS OR HIT MY SWITCH. 

ALL YOU CHISMOSOS CAN RUN YA DICK SUKKERS ALL DAY LONG, BUT DONT BRING ME INTO THIS PEDO SHIT!!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

hittin back bumper said:


> Exactly! All these local ****** in here talking shit and been to shows and hops and ain't said shit to him, only seem to be big and bad behind a screen of what they would do or say...


****** TALK ALOTTA SHIT FROM A SAFE PLACE!!


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

ICED BOXX said:


> ****** TALK ALOTTA SHIT FROM A SAFE PLACE!!


Co-signed


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

hittin back bumper said:


> Co-signed


Stamped and dbl stamped

I don't need a fake account to say fuck Caesar never done business with him and I'm gonna keep it that way. I don't have get up in his face to tell him that we all entitled to our opinions. There is a lot of people that say fuck me too but I don't care if it's an issue that needs to be handled face to face then so be it. 

Does it look like I give a fuck......nope 

Crackin jokes is cool but there is some real viciousness being thrown out there. It may be a bit much from a fake account. Just sayin


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> Crackin jokes is cool but there is some real viciousness being thrown out there. It may be a bit much from a fake account. Just sayin


Those are the scary ******, but word on the street is PM A ****** = DJ Latin :nicoderm:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

hittin back bumper said:


> Those are the scary ******, but word on the street is PM A ****** = DJ Latin :nicoderm:


wahahahahahaha check ur source, those who know, just know :nicoderm:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> wahahahahahaha check ur source, those who know, just know :nicoderm:


I personally couldn't give a shit, trolls gonna troll, talking shit under fake accounts are bad for la raza...


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:rofl: i'm one of the four who have access to that screenname but i don't even know names or places that the latest person logged on knows about. guess again youngster.


hittin back bumper said:


> Those are the scary ******, but word on the street is PM A ****** = DJ Latin :nicoderm:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

DJ LATIN AINT EVEN FROM HERE, NOR DOES HE KNOW ME.......... ITS HAS TO BE SOMEONE IN THE DFW WITH A PERSONAL VENDETTA, A BIG MOUTH AND NO BALLS


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

:drama::drama:hno:hno:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

trudat. last time i went to dallas, tx was about 7 years ago for a majestix picnic. probably only know them and a few other cats from dallas. like i stated people places and things i don't know shit about in dallas. i would always get lost on those damn freeways.


ICED BOXX said:


> DJ LATIN AINT EVEN FROM HERE, NOR DOES HE KNOW ME.......... ITS HAS TO BE SOMEONE IN THE DFW WITH A PERSONAL VENDETTA, A BIG MOUTH AND NO BALLS


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> :rofl: i'm one of the four who have access to that screenname but i don't even know names or places that the latest person logged on knows about. guess again youngster.





ICED BOXX said:


> DJ LATIN AINT EVEN FROM HERE, NOR DOES HE KNOW ME.......... ITS HAS TO BE SOMEONE IN THE DFW WITH A PERSONAL VENDETTA, A BIG MOUTH AND NO BALLS


so if 4 have access to the account,and DJ LATIN is not one of them,who lives in the dallas ftw area that knows da guy,only leaves 3 :drama:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

DJLATIN said:


> trudat. last time i went to dallas, tx was about 7 years ago for a majestix picnic. probably only know them and a few other cats from dallas. like i stated people places and things i don't know shit about in dallas. i would always get lost on those damn freeways.


HTOWN *F*REE*W*AYS, TR*A*FFIC, AND HUMIDITY:thumbsdown:, now that i think about it, met, yes, know me, no. Met you back in O7 with vgp


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

IMPALA863 said:


> so if 4 have access to the account,and DJ LATIN is not one of them,who lives in the dallas ftw area that knows da guy,only leaves 3 :drama:


well i don't snitch but the name has been passed to one and then to two others. just the way it happens on the layitlow's. :burn:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

we probably did man, met a few cats from majestic's out there also. haven't heard from vgp in a while though.


ICED BOXX said:


> HTOWN FREEWAYS, TRAFFIC, AND HUMIDITY:thumbsdown:, now that i think about it, met, yes, know me, no. Met you back in O7 with vgp


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

DJLATIN said:


> well i don't snitch but the name has been passed to one and then to two others. just the way it happens on the layitlow's. :burn:


the guy is original from cali so PM A ***** may be from cali also hno::drama:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

only thing i know about that cat folks are talking about is he has a case. i could get the wifey to run the name and see the whole charge and his criminal record if he has one but don't need to since he is of not any importance to me. i just check in, read the soap opera, laugh, post smiley's and then go back to work. well time to cruise to el jale. laters vitorino.


IMPALA863 said:


> the guy is original from cali so PM A ***** may be from cali also hno::drama:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> Stamped and dbl stamped
> 
> I don't need a fake account to say fuck Caesar never done business with him and I'm gonna keep it that way. I don't have get up in his face to tell him that we all entitled to our opinions. There is a lot of people that say fuck me too but I don't care if it's an issue that needs to be handled face to face then so be it.
> 
> ...


  But all the jokes and photoshops are funny


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

dont hate on the 4 door its still a work in progress just love the low life


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 502582
> 
> dont hate on the 4 door its still a work in progress just love the low life


:wow:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 502582
> 
> dont hate on the 4 door its still a work in progress just love the low life


looks good so do tha blondes


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

lolows said:


> looks good so do tha blondes


thanks homie


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

<--------- My Baby Girl loves getting awards


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Clean ride!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin: BENNYS IMPALA PARTS AND CARS! TTT


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> Stamped and dbl stamped
> 
> There is a lot of people that say fuck me too but I don't care if it's an issue that needs to be handled face to face then so be it.
> 
> ...


Real talk! 
Taking bout family's n chit!
Make a ***** disappear


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

The last 2 days I have been sitting back watching the drama quietly.than today I heard some cats saying she was 16, she could of looked older.I was like what the Fuck!,16 is a kid and kid is a kid no matter how you look at it.I have a daughter like some of you so this shit rubs us a little harder.I know if It was my daughter, the mother fucker needs to die!!! And I don't care how old she looked,a kid thinks like a kid and that's it,off limits.and if you have a fucked up mind that thinks of kids that way than you need to go. I said my peace cause of what I heard today and I didn't like it so I though it was time to share.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

preach!!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

And another thing since I am at it,I don't contribute a lot on here a I don't say

much but being humble is a good thing.and from the rides I have seen everyone on here is doing good.alexs 61 off the hook, juans deuce is amazing, turtles bubble gonna be sick, dunks vert nice I wish I had one. The cat Blanco shit ,he's building a sweet foe.this cat Benny,all I hear is he's a baller and its all from him. I went to his parts thread,and was like seriously! I know we don't know each other and I am not talking shit, but dam homie,you got to have a 58 rag at the house or something dope like that. And if you want to post pictures homie , I aint gonna stop you. I can appreciate any low low done or under construction.so post up Iam dying to see your ride.I own my business and I do alright but by know means do I talk about it,I believe God givith God take away, so I just stay humble.but on the real dog ,the impala baller shit, give it a rest or post something to make me believe different.and if you got something dope, than congrats


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sup,primo? Homie, I know you always on point!


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 502582
> 
> dont hate on the 4 door its still a work in progress just love the low life


Sandusky loves the foe doe-6 foes... Mo doe's for mo lil kid hoes. .


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

And if I missed anyone I apologize, I seen pics of Chrisdizzle lac and that shits nice, and Juangotties ride seen pics and Juans car looks great seen pictures of it getting painted that red.all you guys is good peeps.but seeing that baller shit, Iam like this cat must be real young or something, talking like that all the time(every post) , just be chill bro.if you doing good than cool,you don't have to say it, I'll see it when you post that 58 rag with the aircraft set up, with all your feria!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> And another thing since I am at it,I don't contribute a lot on here a I don't say
> 
> much but being humble is a good thing.and from the rides I have seen everyone on here is doing good.alexs 61 off the hook, juans deuce is amazing, turtles bubble gonna be sick, dunks vert nice I wish I had one. The cat Blanco shit ,he's building a sweet foe.this cat Benny,all I hear is he's a baller and its all from him. I went to his parts thread,and was like seriously! I know we don't know each other and I am not talking shit, but dam homie,you got to have a 58 rag at the house or something dope like that. And if you want to post pictures homie , I aint gonna stop you. I can appreciate any low low done or under construction.so post up Iam dying to see your ride.I own my business and I do alright but by know means do I talk about it,I believe God givith God take away, so I just stay humble.but on the real dog ,the impala baller shit, give it a rest or post something to make me believe different.and if you got something dope, than congrats


:h5: well said homie!


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

hittin back bumper said:


> Exactly! All these local ****** in here talking shit and been to shows and hops and ain't said shit to him, only seem to be big and bad behind a screen of what they would do or say...


practice what you preach


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

lol this whole topic last couple of days.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

sandusky_customs said:


> practice what you preach


ayyee you know they'd be like "mayne I ain't go no problems or beef, please hammer don't hurt em"

it should go down like this


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yo Inked1 who is Juan with the 62  I wanna see his deuce. LOL and I have been telling Benny that since he first joined LIL.
BTW This thread has needed some LULZ for a while now.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

he probably meant jose :biggrin:


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

any new rides in fort worth


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

Inked1 said:


> The last 2 days I have been sitting back watching the drama quietly.than today I heard some cats saying she was 16, she could of looked older.I was like what the Fuck!,16 is a kid and kid is a kid no matter how you look at it.I have a daughter like some of you so this shit rubs us a little harder.I know if It was my daughter, the mother fucker needs to die!!! And I don't care how old she looked,a kid thinks like a kid and that's it,off limits.and if you have a fucked up mind that thinks of kids that way than you need to go. I said my peace cause of what I heard today and I didn't like it so I though it was time to share.





Inked1 said:


> And another thing since I am at it,I don't contribute a lot on here a I don't say
> 
> much but being humble is a good thing.and from the rides I have seen everyone on here is doing good.alexs 61 off the hook, juans deuce is amazing, turtles bubble gonna be sick, dunks vert nice I wish I had one. The cat Blanco shit ,he's building a sweet foe.this cat Benny,all I hear is he's a baller and its all from him. I went to his parts thread,and was like seriously! I know we don't know each other and I am not talking shit, but dam homie,you got to have a 58 rag at the house or something dope like that. And if you want to post pictures homie , I aint gonna stop you. I can appreciate any low low done or under construction.so post up Iam dying to see your ride.I own my business and I do alright but by know means do I talk about it,I believe God givith God take away, so I just stay humble.but on the real dog ,the impala baller shit, give it a rest or post something to make me believe different.and if you got something dope, than congrats





Inked1 said:


> And if I missed anyone I apologize, I seen pics of Chrisdizzle lac and that shits nice, and Juangotties ride seen pics and Juans car looks great seen pictures of it getting painted that red.all you guys is good peeps.but seeing that baller shit, Iam like this cat must be real young or something, talking like that all the time(every post) , just be chill bro.if you doing good than cool,you don't have to say it, I'll see it when you post that 58 rag with the aircraft set up, with all your feria!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

My bad,my phone be Fucking up.jose super 62 the white deuce,be looking fly.Fuck it, so much excitement around here.lol and I didn't take my medicine today.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> And another thing since I am at it,I don't contribute a lot on here a I don't say
> 
> much but being humble is a good thing.and from the rides I have seen everyone on here is doing good.alexs 61 off the hook, juans deuce is amazing, turtles bubble gonna be sick, dunks vert nice I wish I had one. The cat Blanco shit ,he's building a sweet foe.this cat Benny,all I hear is he's a baller and its all from him. I went to his parts thread,and was like seriously! I know we don't know each other and I am not talking shit, but dam homie,you got to have a 58 rag at the house or something dope like that. And if you want to post pictures homie , I aint gonna stop you. I can appreciate any low low done or under construction.so post up Iam dying to see your ride.I own my business and I do alright but by know means do I talk about it,I believe God givith God take away, so I just stay humble.but on the real dog ,the impala baller shit, give it a rest or post something to make me believe different.and if you got something dope, than congrats


Thanks Homie... You Got A Very Clean Ride Your Self...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

All GOOD LOL and thanks for the props on my cutdog. Im working on it. Cant wait to be an Impala Baller


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

Inked1 said:


> My bad,my phone be Fucking up.jose super 62 the white deuce,be looking fly.Fuck it, so much excitement around here.lol and I didn't take my medicine today.





Loco 61 said:


> Thanks Homie... You Got A Very Clean Ride Your Self...:thumbsup::thumbsup:





juangotti said:


> All GOOD LOL and thanks for the props on my cutdog. Im working on it. Cant wait to be an Impala Baller




ALL THE BROMANCING GOING ON IN HERE.........
:h5:


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

Skim said:


> he probably meant jose :biggrin:


Jose/Juan same shit.. tomayto/tomahto wey


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

sandusky_customs said:


> Jose/Juan same shit.. tomayto/tomahto wey


I get Jose and Jesus alot. Even from my boss all the damn time.


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

CEASAR_SANDUSKY said:


> ALL THE BROMANCING GOING ON IN HERE.........
> :h5:


:uh: they're too old.....


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

sandusky_customs said:


> :uh: they're too old.....


JUANGOTTI LOOKS LIKE HE COULD PASS FOR UNDER 18:naughty:


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Jan 5, 2009)

Interesting topic at hand. Not my normal OT bull shit but still entertaining. :drama:


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

CEASAR_SANDUSKY said:


> JUANGOTTI LOOKS LIKE HE COULD PASS FOR UNDER 18:naughty:


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

juangotti said:


> I get Jose and Jesus alot. Even from my boss all the damn time.


u outta let me work on ur car sometime...  ill make sure and not call you Jesus or Jose....


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

i usually work on your car and take full payment upfront and don't give u a product back.. but in your case since ur a youngster we can work something out wey  ill take care of u..


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> I get Jose and Jesus alot. Even from my boss all the damn time.


 that shits funny, Iam Asian and people think we look all the same.lol


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks Alex


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

CEASAR_SANDUSKY said:


> ALL THE BROMANCING GOING ON IN HERE.........
> :h5:


ayyee what happened to giving a fool his props and leaving at that like "ayyee holmes that ranfla is clean ese" simone, motherfuckers writing paragraphs and love letters..

oh jose with the 62 how I admire you, one day ill be an impala baller gee golly..

 stay off the next mans dick, we just need lowriding mike, 64 crawling to complete the circle jerk in here


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> ayyee what happened to giving a fool his props and leaving at that like "ayyee holmes that ranfla is clean ese" simone, motherfuckers writing paragraphs and love letters..
> 
> oh jose with the 62 how I admire you, one day ill be an impala baller gee golly..
> 
> stay off the next mans dick, we just need *lowriding mike*, 64 crawling to complete the circle jerk in here


hes busy :burn:


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> hes busy :burn:
> 
> View attachment 502651


:rofl:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for the props ink... I seen ur ride Sunday at the park when u guys Whr posted up I Jst drove thru and said whats up to the M Homies... 

I'll say this much and I was talking with some Og's of Fort Worth all that needs to be done to protect our kids is to approach him and ask him to leave I'm sure that part of his release is that he is not allowed to be around kids... Now most of these sightings have been at hops and not club pic-nics or ula or ULC events.

So to keep your self out of trouble and keep things cool call the law...
Now if he pops off talking about he ain't leaving then by all means knock the mother Fucker out!
Cause if I'm there with my 6 kids all under age im going to express how I feel and if it gets out of hand and I go tp jail well hell ill go down and take one for Fort Worth.
He is goin to get his on the inside either way! 
But until then we need to protect our own and have some trust in street justice!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thanks for the props ink... I seen ur ride Sunday at the park when u guys Whr posted up I Jst drove thru and said whats up to the M Homies...
> 
> I'll say this much and I was talking with some Og's of Fort Worth all that needs to be done to protect our kids is to approach him and ask him to leave I'm sure that part of his release is that he is not allowed to be around kids... Now most of these sightings have been at hops and not club pic-nics or ula or ULC events.
> 
> ...


ur a cool guy


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

dis ni9gga here^^^^^^^^^


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

ICED BOXX said:


> dis ni9gga here^^^^^^^^^


im actually pasty white, not even a tan


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Fo sho bro.


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> im actually pasty white, not even a tan


:naughty:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN (Dec 1, 2002)

sandusky_customs said:


> :naughty:


too old 4 u cesar


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

ONE8SEVEN said:


> too old 4 u cesar


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

who is this molester so our club can keep him away from the kids


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

64ordones said:


> who is this molester so our club can keep him away from the kids


Ceasar Garcia formerly of Irving Customs is currently facing a sexual assault of a minor (16 year old girl) charge. You most likely see him at hop competitions. His pic is in Mr Sanduskys avatar.


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Ceasar Garcia formerly of Irving Customs is currently facing a sexual assault of a minor (16 year old girl) charge. You most likely see him at hop competitions. His pic is in Mr Sanduskys avatar.


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

64ordones said:


> who is this molester so our club can keep him away from the kids


<<<<<<<<<<:wave:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

does he have a hopper that way we can let the person having the show know
\


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

sandusky_customs said:


> practice what you preach


I've already said what I had to say to him a few weeks back at a picnic after seeing him for the first time since august last year, while u hiding behind a fake account talking shit from a safe place, I've had this screen name since 02 so kick rocks little boy.


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

i put some bolt on mclanes on the wifes ride lol she wants some chrome euro wheels oh well i tried


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

any one know what type these are so i can look them up and get rid of them


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

hittin back bumper said:


> I've already said what I had to say to him a few weeks back at a picnic after seeing him for the first time since august last year, while u hiding behind a fake account talking shit from a safe place, I've had this screen name since 02 so kick rocks little boy.


Curious. What kind of defense of his actions did he give you?


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

when i went as goofy for the halloween party


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

64ordones said:


> does he have a hopper that way we can let the person having the show know
> \


no i just hop everyone elses shit thats why you need me if there is a hop.......and that is the fuckin truth wey!


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

juangotti said:


> Curious. What kind of defense of his actions did he give you?


It was about a money issue I had with him.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

CEASAR_SANDUSKY said:


> when i went as goofy for the halloween party


:rofl: fool said goofy! :roflmao:


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

ShakeRoks said:


> :rofl: fool said goofy! :roflmao:


goofy pluto the fuckin dog wey


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT BENNYS IMPALA PARTS AND CARS STACKING MY C-NOTES DAILY! I AM THE IMPALA BALLER SINCE 2001 I DONE FLIP AND STACKED MY CHIPS ON IMPALA RIDES! BEEN THERE DONE THAT I DONT CRUISE MY CARS I FIX THEM AND THEN FLIP THEM! NO CRUISING FOR ME HOMIES I AM ABOUT THE $ LA NETA IF YOU COOL WITH ME ITS ALL GOOD IF NOT OH WELL I DONT NEED NO ONE TO BE COOL WITH ME! BUT $ IS WHAT I NEED TO MAKE IT EVERYDAY! BENNYS IMPALA PARTS AND CARS TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

If any of the Fort Worth homies interested in a og baby stroller I'm selling one for 150.00 all there and still in good shape. Thnks.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

benny please stop making yourself look bad homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BWAHAHAHAH


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Skim said:


> benny please stop making yourself look bad homie


For real


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i bet you look in the mirror a lot! :rofl:




Texas 61 Impala said:


> TTT BENNYS IMPALA PARTS AND CARS STACKING MY C-NOTES DAILY! I AM THE IMPALA BALLER SINCE 2001 I DONE FLIP AND STACKED MY CHIPS ON IMPALA RIDES! BEEN THERE DONE THAT I DONT CRUISE MY CARS I FIX THEM AND THEN FLIP THEM! NO CRUISING FOR ME HOMIES I AM ABOUT THE $ LA NETA IF YOU COOL WITH ME ITS ALL GOOD IF NOT OH WELL I DONT NEED NO ONE TO BE COOL WITH ME! BUT $ IS WHAT I NEED TO MAKE IT EVERYDAY! BENNYS IMPALA PARTS AND CARS TTT


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Skim said:


> benny please stop making yourself look bad homie


skims the real impala baller :h5:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> TTT BENNYS IMPALA PARTS AND CARS STACKING MY C-NOTES DAILY! I AM THE IMPALA BALLER SINCE 2001 I DONE FLIP AND STACKED MY CHIPS ON IMPALA RIDES! BEEN THERE DONE THAT I DONT CRUISE MY CARS I FIX THEM AND THEN FLIP THEM! NO CRUISING FOR ME HOMIES I AM ABOUT THE $ LA NETA IF YOU COOL WITH ME ITS ALL GOOD IF NOT OH WELL I DONT NEED NO ONE TO BE COOL WITH ME! BUT $ IS WHAT I NEED TO MAKE IT EVERYDAY! BENNYS IMPALA PARTS AND CARS TTT


 man, I don't know what to say!homie you all right, if you believe what you selling than fuck it, roll with it.if you rich you rich,you must be the vato that lives in that big house next to Troy aikman! I ain't mad atcha I just never seen someone in love with someone like you. Some advice on the real, you should be a rapper cause that shit you wrote was flowing homie! Shit I thought for a minute that maybe kid frost was selling parts!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Typical Cholo Stereotype said:


> skims the real impala baller :h5:


*62


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> If any of the Fort Worth homies interested in a og baby stroller I'm selling one for 150.00 all there and still in good shape. Thnks.


does it have the skirts??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ill say this..
Benny is a hard guy to like over the internet.Gets real repetitive..After doing business with him a couple times the dudes actually cool.


----------



## sandusky_customs (Jun 25, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> If any of the Fort Worth homies interested in a og baby stroller I'm selling one for 150.00 all there and still in good shape. Thnks.


:wave: does it come with a youngster?? :dunno:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

sandusky_customs said:


> :wave: does it come with a youngster?? :dunno:


This shits getting kinda old now, but that one made me laugh!


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thanks for the props ink... I seen ur ride Sunday at the park when u guys Whr posted up I Jst drove thru and said whats up to the M Homies...
> 
> I'll say this much and I was talking with some Og's of Fort Worth all that needs to be done to protect our kids is to approach him and ask him to leave I'm sure that part of his release is that he is not allowed to be around kids... Now most of these sightings have been at hops and not club pic-nics or ula or ULC events.
> 
> ...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

sandusky_customs said:


> :wave: does it come with a youngster?? :dunno:


All I can do for now is lol... Because I know who u are!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> Ill say this..
> Benny is a hard guy to like over the internet.Gets real repetitive..After doing business with him a couple times the dudes actually cool.


X61


----------



## CEASAR_SANDUSKY (Jun 25, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> All I can do for now is lol... Because I know who u are!


AS LONG AS YOU DONT CONFUSE THAT PERVERT WITH ME


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

This isn't Cesar? Lol


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:facepalm:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

My new app, lil tracker says the internet feed for Cesar is coming from a shop in Irving Texas


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats going on this weekend fellas?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Heat heat and more heat this weekend!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Heat heat and more heat this weekend!


Right, I'm gatta go out to lubbock I hate to see how it's gonna fell out there!


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

Want to thank everyone that showed up to the picnic we had a great turn out after all the Cop BS it was a great turn out now lets get it going to the new coming event see you next time


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Gonna celebrate Americas Independence by blowing up a small piece of it!! :boink: :nicoderm:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

project 79 said:


> Want to thank everyone that showed up to the picnic we had a great turn out after all the Cop BS it was a great turn out now lets get it going to the new coming event see you next time


*RESERVE THE PARK NEXT TIME, AND THE COPS WONT FUKK WIT US*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> Right, I'm gatta go out to lubbock I hate to see how it's gonna fell out there!


Weather out there is a trip on the eastside! It's was chill when we last went.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

[h=1]Here's the cost on the parks. In the past the parks dept said we didn't need a permit as long as we were not making a for profit event but as you can see this is not the case. So the fact is at one time we were not required to get a permit and now we are. The cost is not that high so anyone wanting to do an event should try and get a permit to be on the safe side.
The cops were only following the direction of the parks dept, who got wind that an event was taking place without a permit.
Who called or how they got wind of this is irrelevent, this was bound to happen so lets just follow the guidelines for the parks. I spoke with Deputy Chief Garcia and if we had a permit they would have verified the permit and left. 

Park Reservations[/h]

Level A (<100) – Birthday parties, family reunions, class reunions, weddings
*Level B (101-500) – Family reunions, class reunions, walks/runs, company picnics, concerts*
Level C (501-2,000) – Walks/Runs, concerts
Level D (2,001-5,000) – Concerts, festivals
Level E (>5,000) – Concerts, festivals
[h=3]Individual or Tax Exempt Organizations[/h]
 Level A$35.00$10.00$80.00N/ALevel B$100.00$25.00$225.00$100.00Level C$375.00$95.00$845.00$375.00Level DN/AN/A$1,500.00$1,500.00Level EN/AN/A$3,750.00$3,750.

*Four Hour Reservation*
*Fees*
*Each Additional Hour(s)*
*All Day*
*Deposits*


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Please spread the word about the ULC meeting this Friday.. Were gonna talk about the picnic and other shows and issues that have come up.
Smoky's BBQ 5300 E Lancaster Ave, Fort Worth, Texas Time: 8:30pm..


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Man that was a lot of reading to catch up one. My 2 cents is if what is posted is true and he knew she was 16 fuck him he needs to be in jail. And I think someone already said it but Benny may come off different online but in person he is a good person always willing to help a fellow rider out. Sometimes shit comes out different online or just typed out and not said I have said that many times. Homie John I was curious what you thought about all this being how close you were to IC and how family oriented you are.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Let me say this, it sadden me about this whole situation.. So what ever we think is best for the group is fine by me. Sometimes do we really ever know someone???


----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

Benny has help us out alot with parts and good deals at that.. .keep them parts coming.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

DavidGs SS said:


> Benny has help us out alot with parts and good deals at that.. .keep them parts coming.


come get your parts vato!!


----------



## DIXIE NORMOUS (Jun 28, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

DIXIE NORMOUS said:


> :thumbsup:


:roflmao:at dis nikkas name


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


chrisdizzle said:


> :roflmao:at dis nikkas name


----------



## DIXIE NORMOUS (Jun 28, 2012)

chrisdizzle said:


> :roflmao:at dis nikkas name


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

that is kinda funny^^^^


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

New Page! :nicoderm:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

T T T....uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^ sup Compadre... Post pics of your work. 
The 817 hardline man and does panels in the trunk! Set ups looking much better after this guy here touches them and gives very good prices!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> ^^^^ sup Compadre... Post pics of your work.
> The 817 hardline man and does panels in the trunk! Set ups looking much better after this guy here touches them and gives very good prices!


:rimshot:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

blanco said:


> :rimshot:


It's no joke blanco....lol....yours is next.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> ^^^^ sup Compadre... Post pics of your work.
> The 817 hardline man and does panels in the trunk! Set ups looking much better after this guy here touches them and gives very good prices!



Haha, thanks compadre... I'm learning....big thanks to Tomas from In n out hydraulics aka txgoldplater for trusting me with his setups. He gets down I just add a little touch to it.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

-SUPER62- said:


> Haha, thanks compadre... I'm learning....big thanks to Tomas from In n out hydraulics aka txgoldplater for trusting me with his setups. He gets down I just add a little touch to it.


MAYBE WE CAN WERK SUMTIN OUT WITH WAT WE WERE TAKLING BOUT EARILER!!
MY TRUNK NEEDS SUM TLC!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^ werd!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> ^^^^^ werd!


 LOL


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Oh man don't start Juan... Lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

POSTING FER A GOOD FRIEND!


http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/3059536269.html


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> It's no joke blanco....lol....yours is next.


pic or it didnot happen LOL JK bro thanks for the help with the ride :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> It's no joke blanco....lol....yours is next.


i seen the pics of the hardlines good job jose


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Tellin you this boy has talent!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TGIF


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

My trunk could use some hard lines. Any pics?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Skim said:


> i seen the pics of the hardlines good job jose


Thanks Skim.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> My trunk could use some hard lines. Any pics?


I will try and post some pretty soon. Gotta figure out how to do it with my phone.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Here's some of my work....








311582_366913640042839_258381939_n.jpg (107.8 KB)








528423_366914176709452_1915421155_n.jpg (81.7 KB)








528884_366917020042501_1631322564_n.jpg (83.0 KB)








553326_366918563375680_1664154562_n.jpg (74.5 KB)








582045_366917720042431_1287815667_n.jpg (106.9 KB)


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice Wrk...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ah ya you killing it homie.put me on the list, when you are ready .can you build a valance to enclose my trunck?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Yes sir Jose Luis has talent after I build the setup I call my boy to throw it down on them hard lines we can put some ideas together


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> Ah ya you killing it homie.put me on the list, when you are ready .can you build a valance to enclose my trunck?


Yes I can... I can build a panel and your hardlines will connect there....no more hoses!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

-SUPER62- said:


> Here's some of my work....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Yes sir Jose Luis has talent after I build the setup I call my boy to throw it down on them hard lines we can put some ideas together


Fo sho....the dynamic duo!....lol...thanks Tomas, like I said before, I really appreciate you trusting me and for all your help homie.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

-SUPER62- said:


> Yes I can... I can build a panel and your hardlines will connect there....no more hoses!


 keep you in mind homie for when im ready...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Iam down, let's set something up!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

whats going down airbrush Jack???


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> Fo sho....the dynamic duo!....lol...thanks Tomas, like I said before, I really appreciate you trusting me and for all your help homie.


I always buy them tools and go over for smoke breaks! Lol


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I always buy them tools and go over for smoke breaks! Lol


Thats how I come up with them ideas...lol...uffin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> Iam down, let's set something up!


I got a couple cars I'm working on right now but I will definately let you know homie. Probably next weekend or so.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

wickedimage63 said:


> keep you in mind homie for when im ready...


sounds good homie....:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> Thats how I come up with them ideas...lol...uffin:


STAY SUPER MY FRIEND!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> Fo sho....the dynamic duo!....lol...thanks Tomas, like I said before, I really appreciate you trusting me and for all your help homie.


YES SIR HOMIE 
We don't always work outside but when we do we tear some shit up


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

That's some nice work!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> Iam down, let's set something up!


Do you still have the wheels you had for sale.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

show67 said:


> Do you still have the wheels you had for sale.


 yes sir


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

-SUPER62- said:


> I got a couple cars I'm working on right now but I will definately let you know homie. Probably next weekend or so.


 fo sho!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> TTT BENNYS IMPALA PARTS AND CARS STACKING MY C-NOTES DAILY! I AM THE IMPALA BALLER SINCE 2001 I DONE FLIP AND STACKED MY CHIPS ON IMPALA RIDES! BEEN THERE DONE THAT I DONT CRUISE MY CARS I FIX THEM AND THEN FLIP THEM! NO CRUISING FOR ME HOMIES I AM ABOUT THE $ LA NETA IF YOU COOL WITH ME ITS ALL GOOD IF NOT OH WELL I DONT NEED NO ONE TO BE COOL WITH ME! BUT $ IS WHAT I NEED TO MAKE IT EVERYDAY! BENNYS IMPALA PARTS AND CARS TTT




:facepalm: Damn Benito this is the shitt everyone is tired of...why don't you post some other shitt like you finaly fixing a car all the way instead of half ass and saying you done fixed them and flipped them. Yea there is money on all the parts you have but its just sitting there rusting away untill you sell it! And Baller??? Don't you borrow money from your Jefita to start buying all them rides??? Yea I had to go there!!! HOPE you done pay her off by now! And like Texas Massacre said in person you are a different cat..but stop with the bull shitt post already!!!:buttkick:

x1967


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> yes sir


Can you pm you number please.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

sixty7imp
show67
-SUPER62
What it do Noel!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

What up playa $$$$


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

sixty7imp said:


> :facepalm: Damn Benito this is the shitt everyone is tired of...why don't you post some other shitt like you finaly fixing a car all the way instead of half ass and saying you done fixed them and flipped them. Yea there is money on all the parts you have but its just sitting there rusting away untill you sell it! And Baller??? Don't you borrow money from your Jefita to start buying all them rides??? Yea I had to go there!!! HOPE you done pay her off by now! And like Texas Massacre said in person you are a different cat..but stop with the bull shitt post already!!!:buttkick:
> 
> 
> 
> x1967


my jefa loves me bro she helped me get this cars for one reason to stay away from trouble the Gang life if you ask who I am in the NORTH SIDE every one knew me like a thug ass gangster that's the past bro that's why my jefa invested in me and bought this cars instead of me being locked up in TDC or in the cemetery. My jefa is my real home girl not a car club or homies in the streets that drink their self away that's not homies. la neta! uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I AM A COOL CAT IN PERSON AND I WILL ALWAYS BE NO MATTER WHAT PEOPLE THINK OF ME I AM BENNY FROM THE NORTH SIDE I NEVER HATE ON NO ONE NEVER HAVE NEVER WILL BUT I HAVE ALOT OF HATERS ON ME BUT ITS ALL GOOD BECAUSE THAT WHY I HAVE LIMITED FRIENDS AND NOT A BUNCH OF WANNA BE FRIENDS THAT ARE AROUND WHEN YOU ARE DOING GOOD!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> my jefa loves me bro she helped me get this cars for one reason to stay away from trouble the Gang life if you ask who I am in the NORTH SIDE every one knew me like a thug ass gangster that's the past bro that's why my jefa invested in me and bought this cars instead of me being locked up in TDC or in the cemetery. My jefa is my real home girl not a car club or homies in the streets that drink their self away that's not homies. la neta! uffin:


SO IN OTHER WORDS YOU HAVE BEEN LYING THE WHOLE TIME FAKIN THE FUNK. YOU AINT BALLIN OR STACKIN FERIA, YOU BORROWIN FROM YOUR POOR JEFITA! THATS A DAMN SHAME. THE MAN IS SUPPOSED TO PROVIDE FOR HIS FAMILY YOU FUCKING LEACH!! I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN ALL THIS TIME YOU WERE ACCUSING ME OF LIVING AT HOME, ITS YOU LIVING AT HOME MOOCHING OFF MAMA YOU DEAD BEAT BITCH!!!! LOLOLOL!!!!!! THANKS SIXTY7IMP I KNEW HE WAS A BROKE DICK AND TO TOP IT OFF YOU AINT NEVER BEEN KNOWN AS A GANGSTER ASS THUG! YOU ALWAYS BEEN KNOWN AS A WANKSTER ASS BUM!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I AM A COOL CAT IN PERSON AND I WILL ALWAYS BE NO MATTER WHAT PEOPLE THINK OF ME I AM BENNY FROM THE NORTH SIDE I NEVER HATE ON NO ONE NEVER HAVE NEVER WILL BUT I HAVE ALOT OF HATERS ON ME BUT ITS ALL GOOD BECAUSE THAT WHY I HAVE LIMITED FRIENDS AND NOT A BUNCH OF WANNA BE FRIENDS THAT ARE AROUND WHEN YOU ARE DOING GOOD!


BLAHA BLAH BLAH :uh:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Popcorn please!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh snap!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just put a call in to the north side, its true yo, Fucking Benny from the north side.this whole time and no one new.straight killa right here. Dam Benny from Fucking north side!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Benny always good for a laugh!! :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Benny Iam just playing yo.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Swear to God I thought this page would make it drama free... Fckin Benny is my Homie guys... He is a trip but oh well its all for fun... Then I saw Eddie post up I was like man here we go... Juan whrs the popcorn?


----------



## The most hated (Nov 18, 2002)

this shit is funny up in here.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Now I remember why I got out of the lowrider scene.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Its Friday, we just playing. Benny all aight. I ain't gonna lie 67imp brought back flashbacks. Its all goodwith my homie Benny the impala baller. ITS FRIDAY fellas . What going on this weekend? Any one cruising?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> Now I remember why I got out of the lowrider scene.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Thats lame... You can always go back to the rice burners!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID PASSIN THRU


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thats lame... You can always go back to the rice burners!


didnt you have a neon with a can on it??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> Now I remember why I got out of the lowrider scene.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


hate to break it to you david but if two people childishly going back and forth at eachother makes you wanna quit lowriding, you probably outta get a civic :biggrin:

its no different than any other car forum.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thats lame... You can always go back to the rice burners!


damn i was just kidding with the civic comment.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ENOUGH SAID PASSIN THRU


sup joe


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> hate to break it to you david but if two people childishly going back and forth at eachother makes you wanna quit lowriding, you probably outta get a civic :biggrin:
> 
> its no different than any other car forum.


another civic?? I already have one..Its not just on the forum..every single time ive been to an outing there is some one talking shit and going on and on about somebody..shit gets old,
thanks for the input anthony,


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Now I remember why I got out of the lowrider scene.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


CRASY CUZ I WAS THINKING THAT I MAYBE MAKE A MISTAKE COMING OVER TO THA LOWRIDING THANG! AND THIS WAS EVEN B 4 THA BENNY THING! IVE BEN TO BENNYS AND HE IS COOL! AND HE DOES MAKE A GOOD POINT BOUT FRIENDS! I WOULD RATHER HAVE A FEW GOOD ONES THAN A GRIP OF SOMTIMERS!!! U NO IM NOT N N E CLUB SO I CAN STAY COOL WITH EVERYBODY CUZ THATS WHO I AM! BUT IT SEEMS LIKE ONLY A FEW PEPS R REAL AND YALL NO WHO YALL R AS FAR AS MY BOOK GOES!! BUT FOR THA MOST PART MY OL LADY DONT EVEN WANA GO TO THA SHOWS R EVENTS CUZ EVERY BODY IS SO FUKN BUSY TRYN TO BE HARD AND GANGSTA THAT THEY FORGETTING TO HAVE FUN AND LET THA KIDS SEE THA GOOD TIMES AND B LIKE DAM THIS SHIT IS COOL! MAYBE ITS CUZ IM WHITE! MAYBE ITS CUZ IM AN ASSHOLE I DONT NO BUT ITS GETTING TO WARE I DONT EVEN WANA GO! MIGHT GO LOWRODDING:thumbsup:I NO YALL GONA RIP THIS POST APART SO GO AHEAD BUT AFTER READING UR POST I JUST HAD TO VENT A LIL!!! MY BAD FOR FUKN THIS THREAD UP!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> another civic?? I already have one..Its not just on the forum..every single time ive been to an outing there is some one talking shit and going on and on about somebody..shit gets old,
> thanks for the input anthony,


its all good david but this is the internets and you know you can never take it too serious lol.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> CRASY CUZ I WAS THINKING THAT I MAYBE MAKE A MISTAKE COMING OVER TO THA LOWRIDING THANG! AND THIS WAS EVEN B 4 THA BENNY THING! IVE BEN TO BENNYS AND HE IS COOL! AND HE DOES MAKE A GOOD POINT BOUT FRIENDS! I WOULD RATHER HAVE A FEW GOOD ONES THAN A GRIP OF SOMTIMERS!!! U NO IM NOT N N E CLUB SO I CAN STAY COOL WITH EVERYBODY CUZ THATS WHO I AM! BUT IT SEEMS LIKE ONLY A FEW PEPS R REAL AND YALL NO WHO YALL R AS FAR AS MY BOOK GOES!! BUT FOR THA MOST PART MY OL LADY DONT EVEN WANA GO TO THA SHOWS R EVENTS CUZ EVERY BODY IS SO FUKN BUSY TRYN TO BE HARD AND GANGSTA THAT THEY FORGETTING TO HAVE FUN AND LET THA KIDS SEE THA GOOD TIMES AND B LIKE DAM THIS SHIT IS COOL! MAYBE ITS CUZ IM WHITE! MAYBE ITS CUZ IM AN ASSHOLE I DONT NO BUT ITS GETTING TO WARE I DONT EVEN WANA GO! MIGHT GO LOWRODDING:thumbsup:I NO YALL GONA RIP THIS POST APART SO GO AHEAD BUT AFTER READING UR POST I JUST HAD TO VENT A LIL!!! MY BAD FOR FUKN THIS THREAD UP!!


your right on the money!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> its all good david but this is the internets and you know you can never take it too serious lol.


I dont take the net stuff serious...The first time i took my mc out I had a guy sit there and tell me how pieced together my mc was and how all kinds of shit was wrong..yada yada..this car was all original when i bought it..then had the nerve to knock me for having china knockoffs on dayton wheels...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

when im at an outing i always have a good time everytime so i cant relate. i never seen nobody acting like tuff guys. i actually enjoy the scene in fort worth or dallas, nothing but good peeps so maybe yall are going to some other events.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> I dont take the net stuff serious...The first time i took my mc out I had a guy sit there and tell me how pieced together my mc was and how all kinds of shit was wrong..yada yada..this car was all original when i bought it..then had the nerve to knock me for having china knockoffs on dayton wheels...


well fuckem. that monte you had was sick. clean as fuck too.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> well fuckem. that monte you had was sick. clean as fuck too.


thanks man...thats why i just kinda keep to my self.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> when im at an outing i always have a good time everytime so i cant relate. i never seen nobody acting like tuff guys. i actually enjoy the scene in fort worth or dallas, nothing but good peeps so maybe yall are going to some other events.


U AN OG TONY! EVEN THA HATERS GOT NUTING BUT GOOD THINGS TO SAY BOUT U!! U ANT NEVA GONA GET THA TOUGH GUY TREATMENT! BUT TRY BEING A NOBODY TO THE SEANE AND TRY AND ROLL UP AND HANG!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yo Chris I rarely see any one act tough. Most of the people I meet are genuine. I feel yall about getting picked apart about your ride hell it happens to me all the time. I love this lowrider game though. Wouldnt have it any other way.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Yo Chris I rarely see any one act tough. Most of the people I meet are genuine. I feel yall about getting picked apart about your ride hell it happens to me all the time. I love this lowrider game though. Wouldnt have it any other way.


ive told you how i feel about your car juan..


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Yall need some man hugs at the next event!! :ugh: NO **** :nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> didnt you have a neon with a can on it??


Yulp and that would be in the 97 to be exact... And Yulp on center golds...
And yes you did chop the top of ur 64 that's was clean ass Fck...
And yes you did put a fish tank in ur 66 rag!
Lol its all for fun Mr wizard!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


> damn i was just kidding with the civic comment.


Yulp true story Dave is good peeps Jst Fckin with ass...
On the real I never step out the game to be a hot rod or rice burner lowrider4 life.


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Now I remember why I got out of the lowrider scene.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^





dunk420 said:


> CRASY CUZ I WAS THINKING THAT I MAYBE MAKE A MISTAKE COMING OVER TO THA LOWRIDING THANG! AND THIS WAS EVEN B 4 THA BENNY THING! IVE BEN TO BENNYS AND HE IS COOL! AND HE DOES MAKE A GOOD POINT BOUT FRIENDS! I WOULD RATHER HAVE A FEW GOOD ONES THAN A GRIP OF SOMTIMERS!!! U NO IM NOT N N E CLUB SO I CAN STAY COOL WITH EVERYBODY CUZ THATS WHO I AM! BUT IT SEEMS LIKE ONLY A FEW PEPS R REAL AND YALL NO WHO YALL R AS FAR AS MY BOOK GOES!! BUT FOR THA MOST PART MY OL LADY DONT EVEN WANA GO TO THA SHOWS R EVENTS CUZ EVERY BODY IS SO FUKN BUSY TRYN TO BE HARD AND GANGSTA THAT THEY FORGETTING TO HAVE FUN AND LET THA KIDS SEE THA GOOD TIMES AND B LIKE DAM THIS SHIT IS COOL! MAYBE ITS CUZ IM WHITE! MAYBE ITS CUZ IM AN ASSHOLE I DONT NO BUT ITS GETTING TO WARE I DONT EVEN WANA GO! MIGHT GO LOWRODDING:thumbsup:I NO YALL GONA RIP THIS POST APART SO GO AHEAD BUT AFTER READING UR POST I JUST HAD TO VENT A LIL!!! MY BAD FOR FUKN THIS THREAD UP!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> U AN OG TONY! EVEN THA HATERS GOT NUTING BUT GOOD THINGS TO SAY BOUT U!! U ANT NEVA GONA GET THA TOUGH GUY TREATMENT! BUT TRY BEING A NOBODY TO THE SEANE AND TRY AND ROLL UP AND HANG!


nah plenty of people be hating trust me on that. I just dont give a shit cuz its funny lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> CRASY CUZ I WAS THINKING THAT I MAYBE MAKE A MISTAKE COMING OVER TO THA LOWRIDING THANG! AND THIS WAS EVEN B 4 THA BENNY THING! IVE BEN TO BENNYS AND HE IS COOL! AND HE DOES MAKE A GOOD POINT BOUT FRIENDS! I WOULD RATHER HAVE A FEW GOOD ONES THAN A GRIP OF SOMTIMERS!!! U NO IM NOT N N E CLUB SO I CAN STAY COOL WITH EVERYBODY CUZ THATS WHO I AM! BUT IT SEEMS LIKE ONLY A FEW PEPS R REAL AND YALL NO WHO YALL R AS FAR AS MY BOOK GOES!! BUT FOR THA MOST PART MY OL LADY DONT EVEN WANA GO TO THA SHOWS R EVENTS CUZ EVERY BODY IS SO FUKN BUSY TRYN TO BE HARD AND GANGSTA THAT THEY FORGETTING TO HAVE FUN AND LET THA KIDS SEE THA GOOD TIMES AND B LIKE DAM THIS SHIT IS COOL! MAYBE ITS CUZ IM WHITE! MAYBE ITS CUZ IM AN ASSHOLE I DONT NO BUT ITS GETTING TO WARE I DONT EVEN WANA GO! MIGHT GO LOWRODDING:thumbsup:I NO YALL GONA RIP THIS POST APART SO GO AHEAD BUT AFTER READING UR POST I JUST HAD TO VENT A LIL!!! MY BAD FOR FUKN THIS THREAD UP!!


U SEE CHRIS THAT'S WHY I ALWAYS SAY WWCD?
HOLLA AT ME AFTER WRK HOMIE!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Yulp and that would be in the 97 to be exact... And Yulp on center golds...
> And yes you did chop the top of ur 64 that's was clean ass Fck...
> And yes you did put a fish tank in ur 66 rag!
> Lol its all for fun Mr wizard!


I dont know why you keep saying i put a fishtank in the 66.. FUCKIN CURTIS CUT UP THAT DASH TRYING TO PUT A BLACK AND WHITE TV IN THERE...I know he deals with folks in ft worth so if you run into him ask him wtf was he thinking as Id like to know myself.. Yes i cut the top of my 64.. Why..I still wonder that till today. I did nothing but fix the shit curtis fucked up.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> I dont know why you keep saying i put a fishtank in the 66.. FUCKIN CURTIS CUT UP THAT DASH TRYING TO PUT A BLACK AND WHITE TV IN THERE...I know he deals with folks in ft worth so if you run into him ask him wtf was he thinking as Id like to know myself..* Yes i cut the top of my 64*.. Why..I still wonder that till today. I did nothing but fix the shit curtis fucked up.


Man if I had more cash back in 98-99 I would have chopped the top off my 64 too! :facepalm: Damn never been more happy for being broke!! :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Man if I had more cash back in 98-99 I would have chopped the top off my 64 too! :facepalm: Damn never been more happy for being broke!! :happysad: :nicoderm:


last thing you would want to do would be half white in a 64 on tripple gold daytons and 520's in the funk in the 90's..Lotta haitin going on..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> sup joe


WAT IT DEW SKIM, WAT WERE U THINKING FOR THE 4TH?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Iam come clean, there's one car I seen at gateway park a few times that I laughed at.it was like a red ford ltd. Rag ,70s year with a regency bootie kit, and it had 2 kind of wheels on one side that were spinners and than another kind on the other side and the horn played like some music.it was the song lowrider but it was all warped sounding.and best of all the dude driving had on a silk shirt with gold dollar bill signs on it.so if that was one of your guys car, Iam sorry for clowning. Ha ha but that shit still makes me laugh when I see it.sorry yo. And if that is your shirt, dam that shit was fly !!!! Lol


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Iam come clean, there's one car I seen at gateway park a few times that I laughed at.it was like a red ford ltd. Rag ,70s year with a regency bootie kit, and it had 2 kind of wheels on one side that were spinners and than another kind on the other side and the horn played like some music.it was the song lowrider but it was all warped sounding.and best of all the dude driving had on a silk shirt with gold dollar bill signs on it.so if that was one of your guys car, Iam sorry for clowning. Ha ha but that shit still makes me laugh when I see it.sorry yo. And if that is your shirt, dam that shit was fly !!!! Lol


SuperMan!! You should have seen his truck!! :ugh: :nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> last thing you would want to do would be half white in a 64 on tripple gold daytons and 520's in the funk in the 90's..Lotta haitin going on..


That's when jacking for daytons was a must! Now days its how you act...
But u still gotta keep ur guard up!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> SuperMan!! You should have seen his truck!! :ugh: :nicoderm:


Thought that bish was a space ship!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Iam at work thinking bout that shit right now, and Iam dying laughing. See guys its all fun and games and a few laughs. No worries. That dude rules and his car, best of all he drives that hoe like he's in the new years parade !


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> That's when jacking for daytons was a must! Now days its how you act...
> But u still gotta keep ur guard up!


I did get jacked!! You memmer??


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> Iam come clean, there's one car I seen at gateway park a few times that I laughed at.it was like a red ford ltd. Rag ,70s year with a regency bootie kit, and it had 2 kind of wheels on one side that were spinners and than another kind on the other side and the horn played like some music.it was the song lowrider but it was all warped sounding.and best of all the dude driving had on a silk shirt with gold dollar bill signs on it.so if that was one of your guys car, Iam sorry for clowning. Ha ha but that shit still makes me laugh when I see it.sorry yo. And if that is your shirt, dam that shit was fly !!!! Lol


true true but that ***** always rolling


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> true true but that ***** always rolling


was this the guy that had the super man truck??


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Please don't tell me that's Benny in the regency LTD. Rag lowrider. Lol


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> SuperMan!! You should have seen his truck!! :ugh: :nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> I did get jacked!! You memmer??


yup I remember from ladesma customs... sad thing is you shit was in the shop... And still think it was a inside job.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cant help but laugh everytime i see that vid!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> Please don't tell me that's Benny in the regency LTD. Rag lowrider. Lol


Lol its Bennys cuz! Jk...
But superman truck flipped over at another show not sure if there is film on it flipping.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ha ha I never seen that shit before, thanks Primo. That shit had me and my homeboy at work rolling right now. The greatest thing is he's so serious. Dam, I got to see the video of him flipping the truck.lol


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Dude almost died!! :nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Yo Benny we 30 pages away from 2400 ur words Whr ur low low will be out!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Yo Benny we 30 pages away from 2400 ur words Whr ur low low will be out!


 oh snap,bout to put the Impala balla on blast!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

The wheels on the truck are killin it!! So funny


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Where did his roof go?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> Where did his roof go?


It was a vert 

The top goes down and the price goes up!


----------



## kingkong1072 (Jun 3, 2010)

Sup Turtle


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

ICED BOXX said:


>


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

Inked1 said:


> Please don't tell me that's Benny in the regency LTD. Rag lowrider. Lol


:facepalm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

"superman" the definition of actin a fool.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

kingkong1072 said:


> Sup Turtle


Sup Kong!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WAT IT DEW SKIM, WAT WERE U THINKING FOR THE 4TH?


Shit man we can do like we did last year and cruise denton again. that shit was cool


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Dude almost died!! :nosad: :nicoderm:


I ALMOST DID JUST NOW :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ENOUGH SAID PASSIN THRU


 what's up Joe? How you been?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :h5:


whats up vato loco


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> Shit man we can do like we did last year and cruise denton again. that shit was cool


I will let u know if I get my ride back. U know im down


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> what's up Joe? How you been?


Wats good Brent,im good homie just waiting to get my ride back so I can add a few more details to it. I see that duece looking good homie


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wats good Brent,im good homie just waiting to get my ride back so I can add a few more details to it. I see that duece looking good homie


 you putting in more work on the foe. That bad boys got everything homie. When it gets back we gonna have to go for a cruise, fo sho. But let's do it after the sun goes down. I know you feel me on that.lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> you putting in more work on the foe. That bad boys got everything homie. When it gets back we gonna have to go for a cruise, fo sho. But let's do it after the sun goes down. I know you feel me on that.lol


For sure homie im down, I got ur # so I will get at u


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Daym I go out of town and miss all the good shit on here y'all some fools! Lol


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

THE said:


> TTMFT


Wat it dew homie


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> That's when jacking for daytons was a must! Now days its how you act...
> But u still gotta keep ur guard up!


"Jacking is getting strong so dont let that red light hold you up to long homies cause we will read about you the next day wont show it on TV news dont want the white folks afarid and they say its a shame but damn it feels good rolling on thangs".


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol dickies and house shoes!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

You see them thangs on old Volkswagens with several broken Windows!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

dunk420 said:


> CRASY CUZ I WAS THINKING THAT I MAYBE MAKE A MISTAKE COMING OVER TO THA LOWRIDING THANG! AND THIS WAS EVEN B 4 THA BENNY THING! IVE BEN TO BENNYS AND HE IS COOL! AND HE DOES MAKE A GOOD POINT BOUT FRIENDS! I WOULD RATHER HAVE A FEW GOOD ONES THAN A GRIP OF SOMTIMERS!!! U NO IM NOT N N E CLUB SO I CAN STAY COOL WITH EVERYBODY CUZ THATS WHO I AM! BUT IT SEEMS LIKE ONLY A FEW PEPS R REAL AND YALL NO WHO YALL R AS FAR AS MY BOOK GOES!! BUT FOR THA MOST PART MY OL LADY DONT EVEN WANA GO TO THA SHOWS R EVENTS CUZ EVERY BODY IS SO FUKN BUSY TRYN TO BE HARD AND GANGSTA THAT THEY FORGETTING TO HAVE FUN AND LET THA KIDS SEE THA GOOD TIMES AND B LIKE DAM THIS SHIT IS COOL! MAYBE ITS CUZ IM WHITE! MAYBE ITS CUZ IM AN ASSHOLE I DONT NO BUT ITS GETTING TO WARE I DONT EVEN WANA GO! MIGHT GO LOWRODDING:thumbsup:I NO YALL GONA RIP THIS POST APART SO GO AHEAD BUT AFTER READING UR POST I JUST HAD TO VENT A LIL!!! MY BAD FOR FUKN THIS THREAD UP!!


That is crazy because I think the Fort Worth lowrider sence now is more family oriented then ever. I have made life long friends from this lowrider shit. Even right now I have been off the sence for a while and true friends are there with or without a lowrider. But to each his own.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Texas Massacre said:


> That is crazy because I think the Fort Worth lowrider sence now is more family oriented then ever. I have made life long friends from this lowrider shit. Even right now I have been off the sence for a while and true friends are there with or without a lowrider. But to each his own.


CO-SIGNED!! you get drama when you linger around drama, truth be told thats in any group, organization,or club. As deep as i am in the lowrider game i do other things as well. i kick it with anglers, hunters, off roaders, and bikers.Anytime your a new comer into somethin people are gonna try to size you up just to see what kinda person you are.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

REAL SHIT PRIMO


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Primo keeps it 100 that is why he is my boy.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Texas Massacre said:


> That is crazy because I think the Fort Worth lowrider sence now is more family oriented then ever. I have made life long friends from this lowrider shit. Even right now I have been off the sence for a while and true friends are there with or without a lowrider. But to each his own.


Well said homie, things are going good in Ft Worth, as for race, creed or color, as long as you conduct yourself in a decent manner it's all good.. I only judge people by their actions, when there actions don't match with mine you have sometimes let them go.. As with the homie here I've met a lot of people over the last few years and built some good relationships.. As for cars, cars don't make person the person makes the car.. An idiot is an idiot with or without a car...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

817.TX. said:


> Dude almost died!! :nosad: :nicoderm:


It's this type of foolishness that will get us banned from the park. I spoke with the officers who after this was reported and they weren't happy about thie incident and started saying how unsafe were were being. This was due to the actions of one person.


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Yea John this guy is not normal


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

View attachment 504376

Puttin a Face to MR SUPERMAN


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Texas Massacre said:


> Primo keeps it 100 that is why he is my boy.


go back like fo flats on a cadillac


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

fortworthmex said:


> View attachment 504376
> 
> Puttin a Face to MR SUPERMAN






check him out @3:28...........................bwahahahahaha


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Anyone cruising tonight I have my new toy for the streets


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

green ice said:


> Anyone cruising tonight I have my new toy for the streets


What you got now? I'm on home detail gotta study for a test on Monday.. Going back to work..


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> check him out @3:28...........................bwahahahahaha


lmao wtf chingo blingo


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

green ice said:


> Anyone cruising tonight I have my new toy for the streets


You ain't down


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Homie Styln said:


> What you got now? I'm on home detail gotta study for a test on Monday.. Going back to work..


64 Chevy impala ss


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> You ain't down


. 

See you out on the streets Jose, tonite


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

What's up fellas, it ain't no joke outside right now! Hotter than a mofo!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

green ice said:


> 64 Chevy impala ss


 did someone say pics or it didn't happen! Lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I'll be Rollin tonight. Posted up at sonic


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

green ice said:


> 64 Chevy impala ss


:thumbsup: nice..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Here it is! Big homie Adrians 64 Congrats on ur ride homie love the skirts!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Here it is! Big homie Adrians 64 Congrats on ur ride homie love the skirts!


 that's what iam talking about. Congratulations! Really clean foe


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

clean 6 Four!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

green ice said:


> .
> 
> See you out on the streets Jose, tonite


Why you gotta call me out like that?...lol


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

green ice said:


> 64 Chevy impala ss


Nice 64


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Here it is! Big homie Adrians 64 Congrats on ur ride homie love the skirts!


Thanks turtle for posting the pics and thanks everyone else


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

No problem homie don't forget about me in September!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

green ice said:


> Thanks turtle for posting the pics and thanks everyone else


Fo sho, it's nice seeing another beautiful low low on the streets of fort worth, green ice making us stronger. Keep em coming, Blanco be next with that sweet foe. And you know turtle gonna kill em with the ace.it's all good in the hood!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Here it is! Big homie Adrians 64 Congrats on ur ride homie love the skirts!


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Only in Texas, me and my daughter were leaving for a little cruise, when the Wifey made me go to the ranch and unload bails of hay all day. Going from living in the city in California to living in Texas with horses and trucks. Shits crazy, be like oh you want to cruise homie, let me feed my horses homie and then we can roll! Lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Here it is! Big homie Adrians 64 Congrats on ur ride homie love the skirts!


x64


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Only in Texas, me and my daughter were leaving for a little cruise, when the Wifey made me go to the ranch and unload bails of hay all day. Going from living in the city in California to living in Texas with horses and trucks. Shits crazy, be like oh you want to cruise homie, let me feed my horses homie and then we can roll! Lol


Duece is looking good homie


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 502714
> 
> any one know what type these are so i can look them up and get rid of them


how much you asking


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Only in Texas, me and my daughter were leaving for a little cruise, when the Wifey made me go to the ranch and unload bails of hay all day. Going from living in the city in California to living in Texas with horses and trucks. Shits crazy, be like oh you want to cruise homie, let me feed my horses homie and then we can roll! Lol


 LOL


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I seen Tomas, Fidel and Alex's ride in the new LRM.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> I seen Tomas, Fidel and Alex's ride in the new LRM.


:h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> TTT


 

Wat it dew Turtle,how u been homie


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Doin good Joe hows the family?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

-SUPER62- said:


> Here's some of my work....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lil late but Ive only been able to get on with my phone and couldnt see pics, thats some nice work Jose :h5:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

double post


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Any 4th of July cruises or things going on?


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Wat it dew Foros nice turn out at de cowboy life show had 
GOODTIMES with my brothers


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Doin good Joe hows the family?


All good on my side homie, how's that ace coming along


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Wat it dew Foros nice turn out at de cowboy life show had
> GOODTIMES with my brothers


Thanks for coming out,had goodtimes out there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> All good on my side homie, how's that ace coming along


Cool cool.... It's coming along as planned. Jst taken it day by day.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> No problem homie don't forget about me in September!


:thumbsup:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=505152&stc=1&d=1341226784


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> A lil late but Ive only been able to get on with my phone and couldnt see pics, thats some nice work Jose :h5:


Thanks homie.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Wat it dew Foros nice turn out at de cowboy life show had
> GOODTIMES with my brothers


Sup Bigdog good seeing you at the show it was a great turnout


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

2 places to watch the fireworks! Right around the corner from each other!! *:nicoderm:

*
1. Fort Worth Cats game and fireworks display. A fireworks display will follow the Fort Worth Cats game against the Abilene Prairie Dogs. Game time is 6:05 p.m. at La Grave Field, and the fireworks will follow. A post-game concert by the Steve Helms Band follows the fireworks show. A game ticket provides entrance into the concert.


2. Fort Worth’s Fourth is returning to its original home along the Trinity River at Panther Island Pavilion in Trinity Uptown. The festival starts at 4:30 p.m. and fireworks begin at about 9:30 p.m.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

juangotti said:


> I seen Tomas, Fidel and Alex's ride in the new LRM.


Pics!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

sixty7imp said:


> Pics!


We need more lemon pledge.


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> Sup Bigdog good seeing you at the show it was a great turnout


 Yes sir GOODTIMES yur car is looking danm good bro congratulations to u Thavo for 1st place on a clean ass cutdogg and to my cuz Big D with de linc got 3rd place keep up de good work GTIMERS


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Yes sir GOODTIMES yur car is looking danm good bro congratulations to u Thavo for 1st place on a clean ass cutdogg and to my cuz Big D with de linc got 3rd place keep up de good work GTIMERS


Thanks bro, you left just in time only in Texas it can be sunny ass hell than rain out of the blue.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT FRM PAGE 2


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHAT'S UP!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> WHAT'S UP!
> View attachment 505381


nice ass plaque


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> nice ass plaque


x2:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning FORITOS


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Dead in here!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

chrisdizzle said:


> Dead in here!


:angel:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> nice ass plaque


Thnks homie!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

64ordones said:


> View attachment 502582
> 
> dont hate on the 4 door its still a work in progress just love the low life


Lol...nice


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Fyi 817 behind the ne Billy Miners on main the group Latin Express is throwing a block party tonight bring ur own beer and chairs.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

wheres the new BILLY MINERS?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

On main st right by Ayalas barber shop.


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY 817... HOPE EVERYONE HAS A SAFE ONE...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ive got 2 sets of og 63 14x5 inch rims if anybody needs a set.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> ive got 2 sets of og 63 14x5 inch rims if anybody needs a set.


I got a trunk full of fireworks!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Anybody hitting the streets today?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> I got a trunk full of fireworks!!!


all my fireworks say 7.62x39??


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lol, fuck that the regular one are expensive enough!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

-SUPER62- said:


> Anybody hitting the streets today?


Man I just missed you a Lil bit ago on camp Bowie, I got the green light and my wife cought the red. She got home and said "you missed a clean ass white impala at the red light" I told her you live down the street from her grand parents.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> Man I just missed you a Lil bit ago on camp Bowie, I got the green light and my wife cought the red. She got home and said "you missed a clean ass white impala at the red light" I told her you live down the street from her grand parents.


Cruised trinity park... It was packed...where you in the caddy?.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Ya I was in the caddy my wife was in her Tahoe. You were at the light about to go under 820.


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Havnt had a weekend off scince 2 months whats going down this weekend


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

T T T


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lunch bump!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Big ups to all of those who had to work today!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Big ups to all of those who had to work today!


What about those who didn't?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

bro inlaw stops buy an were bullshitin for a sec an dude kicks at my rim! im like WTF? lol, he says these are new tires right? ya, then he says its flat! im like fuck you, but he was right. picked up a sheetmetal screw on the way home. gotta love knock offs took ten min to fix. glad he stopped by or i would have been pissed when i left for work tommorow!!!!!!!!!!! :facepalm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> What about those who didn't?


Lazy fcks! Lol


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Lazy fcks! Lol


Don't hate!....vacation time ballers getting paid to chill


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:run:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

whats good homies. :nicoderm:


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

A&M-Custom said:


>


GT will be there


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

A&M-Custom said:


>


:thumbsup:hell yea


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

for sale $25


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

is there gonna be a hop ? car dance ?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn i miss cruising my Impala!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive got a a 63 ss parts car if anybody need parts. Good quarters. roof,ac vents. etc..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>



I see you Joe with the 64 on the t shirts!lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

buckets and ac vents are spoken for.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Build it!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Build it!


Thanks fer tha help earlier!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Np


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

green ice said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=505152&stc=1&d=1341226784


badass ride!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

damn weres benny at?? Guess he's working on that new ride he got..


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

63 impala frame 200

still looking for some used door panels.


----------



## MTZ6484 (Jun 28, 2012)

8t4mc said:


> 63 impala frame 200
> 
> still looking for some used door panels.


is it just the frame only??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

MTZ6484 said:


> is it just the frame only??


the rearend is still on the frame....and selling it seperate.the front arms are already gone.

All the linkage is still on the front ..It is a power setup with the gearbox.The stearing stuff comes with the frame for 200.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

complete 63 rearend with arms and all 150.00


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

getting ready for a makover,Tulsa here we come !!!!!##!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> getting ready for a makover,Tulsa here we come !!!!!##!!


O'shit Pablo in the house!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> getting ready for a makover,Tulsa here we come !!!!!##!!


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> getting ready for a makover,Tulsa here we come !!!!!##!!


Looking good homie


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

paga fuegos said:


> badass ride!!!:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Looking good homie


 thanks homie, can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> thanks homie, can't wait to see it when it's done.


No doubt that's its gonna look badass.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i got 3 used 175/75/14 that have 90% tread left, just takin up space. IF YOU WANT THEM JUST COME GET'EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

npazzin said:


> i got 3 used 175/75/14 that have 90% tread left, just takin up space. IF YOU WANT THEM JUST COME GET'EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'll take those off your hands if you still got em...I'll throw them on with my stock hubs


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> getting ready for a makover,Tulsa here we come !!!!!##!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

SUPER62 on his way, that was quick! lol


npazzin said:


> i got 3 used 175/75/14 that have 90% tread left, just takin up space. IF YOU WANT THEM JUST COME GET'EM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> SUPER62 on his way, that was quick! lol


:sprint::cheesy:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

npazzin said:


> SUPER62 on his way, that was quick! lol


Thanks again homie...it was good meeting you.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Checked Out Blanco 64 Yesterday... Looks Real Clean Jose Luis...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks guys , I can't wait to see it myself. You know Pablo gets down. I hope he puts that eeeeewewwwwwweee touch on it.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> I Checked Out Blanco 64 Yesterday... Looks Real Clean Jose Luis...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Alex... Just my lil touch to an already super clean 64


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

-SUPER62- said:


> Thanks Alex... Just my lil touch to an already super clean 64


Hit me up bra! My trunck needs sum love! Got cash r chit n trade!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Hit me up bra! My trunck needs sum love! Got cash r chit n trade!


I'll hit you up homie


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Yes sir blancos ride is going to be killing it on the streets


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Yes sir blancos ride is going to be killing it on the streets


X64... Killing em!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Yes sir blancos ride is going to be killing it on the streets


:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://player.streamtheworld.com/liveplayer.php?callsign=XHRMFM


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> :h5:


What's up Alex


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> X64... Killing em!


Yes sir 64 Rollin


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> What's up Alex


Sup Tomas?...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt ft worth


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Skim?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Sup Skim?


what up alex. Good talking to you today homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> what up alex. Good talking to you today homie



uffin: :yes:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning bump!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Morning bump!



damn!! early bird


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


> what up alex. Good talking to you today homie


Friends! How many of us have them... Lets be friends... Ones we can depend on! Lol
Da New dream team!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

What up homies


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Friends! How many of us have them... Lets be friends... Ones we can depend on! Lol
> Da New dream team!


good song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vxni-FM-UVA


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> damn!! early bird


Jeff's crying about cars not being up front so I'm gonna knock some shit out so they don't have anything to bitch about. Plus I don't want to work Saturday I need to clean the streetwood for sunday:werd:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

no prob, glad you could use em, they were just takin up space. good meetin you too, stop by an have a cold one sometime, bring that duece i would like to see it



-SUPER62- said:


> Thanks again homie...it was good meeting you.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Jeff's crying about cars not being up front so I'm gonna knock some shit out so they don't have anything to bitch about. Plus I don't want to work Saturday I need to clean the streetwood for sunday:werd:


tell jeff to suck my dick..that little ******.

hell yea!! get that shit spiffy!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:420:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> tell jeff to suck my dick..that little ******.
> 
> hell yea!! get that shit spiffy!


So much anger......


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

20 pages away from seeing Benny's New ride... I must say I miss that fella! 2400 coming soon!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> 20 pages away from seeing Benny's New ride... I must say I miss that fella! 2400 coming soon!


LOL


Man I aint drove my ride in a week. Im having withdraws. LOL Might roll a bit this evening


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> 20 pages away from seeing Benny's New ride... I must say I miss that fella! 2400 coming soon!


LET ME ADD A FEW PICS TO HELP US GET THERE 


























































THANKS TO FROST FOR GETTING DOWN ON MY TOP


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> LET ME ADD A FEW PICS TO HELP US GET THERE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS NICE! JUST KEEPS GETTING BETA! YOUR BOY CALD BOUT THE WELLS BUT WAS A NO SHO!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> LET ME ADD A FEW PICS TO HELP US GET THERE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> LET ME ADD A FEW PICS TO HELP US GET THERE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Nice


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

imo, should have done the booty kit the same! lookin good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

still got the 63 frame and rerend..taking offers!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks homies


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

What's up fellas  anyone know if the Impalas cc is still active in your area?


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Ke pasa foros almost quitting time two more hours then head home for some much needed rest


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Wife just called she was headed home in her 1980 monte. A cop saw her and followed her 4 miles it wasnt till she pulled in to our property that d cop flashed d red and blue asking if she had been drinking where shes coming from and so on after he shined his light al though the windows to see the back seat he said im giving u a warning... what d hell is d warning for she didnt do anything wrong except drive a lowrider in our small town. Fucking pisses me off im used to it and i expect it when its me but that no way to treat a nurse getting off her night shift. Thinking bout fileing a complaint what do yall think. Let me know


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

I think it is, seen a couple cars with the plaques not too long ago. But its not the same club as the one in Cali right? The Impalas cc from fort worth are some cool dudes, I think their plaques say southside under Impalas if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I always thought the name of the club was impalas southside


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

D13CHARRO said:


> Wife just called she was headed home in her 1980 monte. A cop saw her and followed her 4 miles it wasnt till she pulled in to our property that d cop flashed d red and blue asking if she had been drinking where shes coming from and so on after he shined his light al though the windows to see the back seat he said im giving u a warning... what d hell is d warning for she didnt do anything wrong except drive a lowrider in our small town. Fucking pisses me off im used to it and i expect it when its me but that no way to treat a nurse getting off her night shift. Thinking bout fileing a complaint what do yall think. Let me know


FILE COMPLAINT! fuk da police:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

D13CHARRO said:


> Wife just called she was headed home in her 1980 monte. A cop saw her and followed her 4 miles it wasnt till she pulled in to our property that d cop flashed d red and blue asking if she had been drinking where shes coming from and so on after he shined his light al though the windows to see the back seat he said im giving u a warning... what d hell is d warning for she didnt do anything wrong except drive a lowrider in our small town. Fucking pisses me off im used to it and i expect it when its me but that no way to treat a nurse getting off her night shift. Thinking bout fileing a complaint what do yall think. Let me know


You Should File One...uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.iheart.com/#/live/3639/?autoplay=true


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

D13CHARRO said:


> Wife just called she was headed home in her 1980 monte. A cop saw her and followed her 4 miles it wasnt till she pulled in to our property that d cop flashed d red and blue asking if she had been drinking where shes coming from and so on after he shined his light al though the windows to see the back seat he said im giving u a warning... what d hell is d warning for she didnt do anything wrong except drive a lowrider in our small town. Fucking pisses me off im used to it and i expect it when its me but that no way to treat a nurse getting off her night shift. Thinking bout fileing a complaint what do yall think. Let me know


Man that's fucked up, but of you file a complaint expect to fucked with all the time cuz they will nit pick the hell out of your shit them!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Sometimes u gotta just let shit go and keep on moving.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Break the wrist and walk away!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I need a lead hammer if anyone has one for sale


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> http://www.iheart.com/#/live/3639/?autoplay=true



http://player.streamtheworld.com/liveplayer.php?callsign=XHRMFM


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Break the wrist and walk away!


BWHAHAHAAH REXKWANDO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

I was thinking more of a round house kick to d face. I normally would let it slide but in d last month its happened to me two times in my fleetwood. But why do it to her theres no reason. D monte dont have tinted windows or nothing u can clearly see its a female driving. That shit dont happen when we r in our tahoe. One of d things that pisses me off is that it happens cuz of d style cars we drive they think we r up to something that shit never happened when i had a dully. I might just let this last one slide and record it the next time it happens. Chris is right in this town if i do a complaint they will probably fuck wit us a lot more


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Do you live in Fort Worth or what city?


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Break the wrist and walk away!


:rofl: Rex needs a volunteer


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Say Just Sue The Little Town.. Theyll Get The Point To Stop. Or Another Way Is Maybe Going To One Of The Town Festivals In Your Low Low And Talking To Them In A Personal Level... That Works Most Of The Time.. I Live In A Small Town South Of FW And Tarrant County Sheriff Are The Ones Around Here. At First They Were Like WTH.. Then I Started Talking To Them.. Now There Pretty Kool. They Dont Say Nothing.. We Had A Small Paride Here On The 4th And I Took My 61 Hittin Switches All The Way Thru... :thumbsup:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

I live in decatur where it mostly ******* and hillbillys 35 minutes north of fortworth on 287


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

D13CHARRO said:


> I was thinking more of a round house kick to d face. I normally would let it slide but in d last month its happened to me two times in my fleetwood. But why do it to her theres no reason. D monte dont have tinted windows or nothing u can clearly see its a female driving. That shit dont happen when we r in our tahoe. One of d things that pisses me off is that it happens cuz of d style cars we drive they think we r up to something that shit never happened when i had a dully. I might just let this last one slide and record it the next time it happens. Chris is right in this town if i do a complaint they will probably fuck wit us a lot more


I think u should have a BBQ at ur crib and will 
All show up with a gang of cars... Lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> I Say Just Sue The Little Town.. Theyll Get The Point To Stop. Or Another Way Is Maybe Going To One Of The Town Festivals In Your Low Low And Talking To Them In A Personal Level... That Works Most Of The Time.. I Live In A Small Town South Of FW And Tarrant County Sheriff Are The Ones Around Here. At First They Were Like WTH.. Then I Started Talking To Them.. Now There Pretty Kool. They Dont Say Nothing.. We Had A Small Paride Here On The 4th And I Took My 61 Hittin Switches All The Way Thru... :thumbsup:


Pics or hitting switches at the parade didnt happen! Lol 
Sup homie...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just Tell Them Your Karl Klement Homie... Theyll Leave You Alone..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Pics or hitting switches at the parade didnt happen! Lol
> Sup homie...


Im Sure Theres Pics On Alot Of Peoples Facebooks Out There...:rimshot:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

There are currently 9 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 4 guests)

Loco 61
Sin7
FORTWORTHAZTEC
D13CHARRO
SergDog82
:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817PETE said:


> :rofl: Rex needs a volunteer


You Work Today?


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I think u should have a BBQ at ur crib and will
> All show up with a gang of cars... Lol


I like that i idea need to do it at d park cus i live just outside town then we can cruise thru town shouldnt take more than 5 min to cruise decatur. Better yet ill host a bbq next time they have a antique car show and we can pak it with lowriders


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Im Sure Theres Pics On Alot Of Peoples Facebooks Out There...:rimshot:


Easy way out!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

D13CHARRO said:


> I like that i idea need to do it at d park cus i live just outside town then we can cruise thru town shouldnt take more than 5 min to cruise decatur. Better yet ill host a bbq next time they have a antique car show and we can pak it with lowriders


Count Me In Homie:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Easy way out!


:inout:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

817PETE said:


> :rofl: Rex needs a volunteer


Forget about it! In my rex voice! U wanna take a round house kick from a guy that wears a pair of pants like these? Forget about it!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Count Me In Homie:thumbsup:


I'm Rollin with u!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I'm Rollin with u!


Lets Do It..:yes:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I'll cut the top off the Biscayne and pull it with the trailer! LMFAO


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hell Yeah


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Down


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

paga fuegos said:


> What's up fellas  anyone know if the Impalas cc is still active in your area?


:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Down


Up!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Count Me In Homie:thumbsup:


I BRING MY BUCKET!:thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> You Work Today?


yes sir


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

D13CHARRO said:


> I was thinking more of a round house kick to d face. I normally would let it slide but in d last month its happened to me two times in my fleetwood. But why do it to her theres no reason. D monte dont have tinted windows or nothing u can clearly see its a female driving. That shit dont happen when we r in our tahoe. One of d things that pisses me off is that it happens cuz of d style cars we drive they think we r up to something that shit never happened when i had a dully. I might just let this last one slide and record it the next time it happens. Chris is right in this town if i do a complaint they will probably fuck wit us a lot more


I don't live out like y'all, but I live in white settlement pretty small. The followed me in my old caddy, and pulled me over in my bagged wagon a couple time but my shit was legit. So after that they knew I wasnt a punk causing problems, after a while they even started telling me to hit the switches. I got followed and ran the other day in my fleetwood with the tags out he just passed me and waved!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anybody going up to the picnic in Tulsa this weekend?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> I BRING MY BUCKET!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> I don't live out like y'all, but I live in white settlement pretty small. The followed me in my old caddy, and pulled me over in my bagged wagon a couple time but my shit was legit. So after that they knew I wasnt a punk causing problems, after a while they even started telling me to hit the switches. I got followed and ran the other day in my fleetwood with the tags out he just passed me and waved!


:h5:


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

-SUPER62- said:


> I think it is, seen a couple cars with the plaques not too long ago. But its not the same club as the one in Cali right? The Impalas cc from fort worth are some cool dudes, I think their plaques say southside under Impalas if I'm not mistaken.





juangotti said:


> I always thought the name of the club was impalas southside


Naw there not the same club & I've only seen pics of the plaques but couldn't read the bottom. I've read southside and also seen Fort Worth but again I am not sure of the exact name other than seeing the plaque. Been trying to find someone to contact...



paga fuegos said:


> What's up fellas  anyone know if the Impalas cc is still active in your area?





ICED BOXX said:


> :roflmao::roflmao:


???:dunno:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

D13CHARRO said:


> I live in decatur where it mostly ******* and hillbillys 35 minutes north of fortworth on 287


Im right up the road from you in springtown..The key is get to know the cops and feed there fat asses..Workes for me.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

paga fuegos said:


> Naw there not the same club & I've only seen pics of the plaques but couldn't read the bottom. I've read southside and also seen Fort Worth but again I am not sure of the exact name other than seeing the plaque. Been trying to find someone to contact...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well ill put it to you like this I designed the plaque back in 1996 I bit off the imperials plaque and put Impalas South side... Time went on and its with four brothers and their dad and family&close friend club. They are all good peeps that work on their own rides. Good people in my book. Pm me ur # and ill gv it to them. and yes they are active.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Well ill put it to you like this I designed the plaque back in 1996 I bit off the imperials plaque and put Impalas South side... Time went on and its with four brothers and their dad and family&close friend club. They are all good peeps that work on their own rides. Good people in my book. Pm me ur # and ill gv it to them. and yes they are active.


Pete and them are good peeps.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I always thought the Fort Worth club in reference was Impalas Southside CC.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

What's good FOROS !...

Over the past few months i've had a few people hit me up asking me to make them a CD player bezel to fit impala glove boxes. So i decided to start producing these. At the moment i only have TWO 63/64 impala (non AC) in stock, primered and ready to ship. I am however taking orders for more 63/64 units. Other year impalas to come. The biggest request have been 61/62. 

Made of MDF and built real sturdy. The face (exposed area) is in primer ready for your to paint. All other areas are coated in black undercoat to keep any moisture out. Has a 3 point mounting setup. You'll re-use the two factory screws that are on the left and right side. I will include an L-bracket and fastening screws for the rear mounting point.

Both of these have been test fitted on a 64 thats in my garage. 



















































My goal is to make another 8 by the end of the week. 

Cost:
$75 for raw units. Some folks want to cover them in vinyl
$100 for units in Primer
$150 for units shot in base and 2 coats of clear.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

They Look Good Luis... I Might Need Some But Not Sure If Itll Fit The Vintage Air System...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive got a trunk off a 63 impala..original paint still on it....It does have a little rust in it..50.00 obo..!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Loco 61 said:


> They Look Good Luis... I Might Need Some But Not Sure If Itll Fit The Vintage Air System...


i can work around it Alex. just let me know. 

baller went with Vintage Air!!...we need to hook up soon. another Menudo saturday is long over due.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

No Air Yet But Those Are My Plans... Menudo Sounds Good,, We Really Need To Do This Again..:yes:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> They Look Good Luis... I Might Need Some But Not Sure If Itll Fit The Vintage Air System...


x83


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> 20 pages away from seeing Benny's New ride... I must say I miss that fella! 2400 coming soon!


Impala baller almost time havnt seen him post in a minute


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ttt for the homie sin7. He's building me some kick panels for my ride. Iam down to support a local brother starting his own business . Takes a lot of jeuvos to quit the security of a 9 to 5 . I did it and that shit was the scariest thing I ever did,especially having little kids to feed. But man that was the best thing I ever did. Keep hustling Luis , I got mad respect for you, your work looks real nice homie.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

juangotti said:


> Pete and them are good peeps.


x2


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

Texas Massacre said:


> x2


I think they planning a picnic soon???


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Well ill put it to you like this I designed the plaque back in 1996 I bit off the imperials plaque and put Impalas South side... Time went on and its with four brothers and their dad and family&close friend club. They are all good peeps that work on their own rides. Good people in my book. Pm me ur # and ill gv it to them. and yes they are active.


:thumbsup:
So were you the(one of) founder of the club or just designed the plaque? I'll send my #


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> I Say Just Sue The Little Town.. Theyll Get The Point To Stop. Or Another Way Is Maybe Going To One Of The Town Festivals In Your Low Low And Talking To Them In A Personal Level... That Works Most Of The Time.. I Live In A Small Town South Of FW And Tarrant County Sheriff Are The Ones Around Here. At First They Were Like WTH.. Then I Started Talking To Them.. Now There Pretty Kool. They Dont Say Nothing.. We Had A Small Paride Here On The 4th And I Took My 61 Hittin Switches All The Way Thru... :thumbsup:


 My neighbor was in the parade and told me about your 61. He has a clean ass 65 ss and all he did was talk about how nice your car is. I was gonna take my car to the parade but woke up too late.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

btt


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

paga fuegos said:


> :thumbsup:
> So were you the(one of) founder of the club or just designed the plaque? I'll send my #


Pm sent


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Ttt for the homie sin7. He's building me some kick panels for my ride. Iam down to support a local brother starting his own business . Takes a lot of jeuvos to quit the security of a 9 to 5 . I did it and that shit was the scariest thing I ever did,especially having little kids to feed. But man that was the best thing I ever did. Keep hustling Luis , I got mad respect for you, your work looks real nice homie.


uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sigala said:


> My neighbor was in the parade and told me about your 61. He has a clean ass 65 ss and all he did was talk about how nice your car is. I was gonna take my car to the parade but woke up too late.


Oh Yeah I Saw That Black 65.. It Was A Bad Ass OG Car Nice Older Couple.. Everyone Was Pretty Cool.. May Next Year You And Ramon Can Roll To...:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

estilo71rivi said:


> View attachment 509115


I think thats the same day as the one at Lagrave field in Fort Worth


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Fulton visor i just refinished for a neighbors OG 49' pickup


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> Ttt for the homie sin7. He's building me some kick panels for my ride. Iam down to support a local brother starting his own business . Takes a lot of jeuvos to quit the security of a 9 to 5 . I did it and that shit was the scariest thing I ever did,especially having little kids to feed. But man that was the best thing I ever did. Keep hustling Luis , I got mad respect for you, your work looks real nice homie.


Thanks for the wheels brother, they look good on the six four post pic of the six two...


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> I Say Just Sue The Little Town.. Theyll Get The Point To Stop. Or Another Way Is Maybe Going To One Of The Town Festivals In Your Low Low And Talking To Them In A Personal Level... That Works Most Of The Time.. I Live In A Small Town South Of FW And Tarrant County Sheriff Are The Ones Around Here. At First They Were Like WTH.. Then I Started Talking To Them.. Now There Pretty Kool. They Dont Say Nothing.. We Had A Small Paride Here On The 4th And I Took My 61 Hittin Switches All The Way Thru... :thumbsup:



You still live in Fort Worth!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

One Step Away.. Dont Hate Playa :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> Fulton visor i just refinished for a neighbors OG 49' pickup


Damn Luis... Looks New..:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BUMP FOR THE FUNK


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Sin7 said:


> Fulton visor i just refinished for a neighbors OG 49' pickup


Looks good homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Damn Luis... Looks New..:thumbsup:


LUIS HAS ALLWAYS BEN GOOD AT THE DETAILS! KEEP IT UP BRO!!! I WILL TRY AND SEND SOME BIZ YO WAY!:thumbsup:


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Pm sent


----------



## elBombero (Feb 12, 2010)

Texas Massacre said:


> x2


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

green ice said:


> BIG TURN OUT ON HEMPHILL ST. CAR WASH!!!!! HERE IS SOME PICS ON HOW WE DO IT IN FT. WORTH!!!!


It's throw back Thursday! From page 1


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Well off to mexico for a 3 week vacation / wedding ay nos vemos raza. When i get back ill start on d monte so i can get some pics cuz if i dont it didnt happen


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

D13CHARRO said:


> Well off to mexico for a 3 week vacation / wedding ay nos vemos raza. When i get back ill start on d monte so i can get some pics cuz if i dont it didnt happen


Be Safe Homie...


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks we at d border already we left lastnite halfway there


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Loco 61 said:


> Damn Luis... Looks New..:thumbsup:





TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Looks good homie





dunk420 said:


> LUIS HAS ALLWAYS BEN GOOD AT THE DETAILS! KEEP IT UP BRO!!! I WILL TRY AND SEND SOME BIZ YO WAY!:thumbsup:


Thanks for all the feedback


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Inked1 said:


> Ttt for the homie sin7. He's building me some kick panels for my ride. Iam down to support a local brother starting his own business . Takes a lot of jeuvos to quit the security of a 9 to 5 . I did it and that shit was the scariest thing I ever did,especially having little kids to feed. But man that was the best thing I ever did. Keep hustling Luis , I got mad respect for you, your work looks real nice homie.


definitely the scariest decision i had to make. Especially because I have a 3 yr old son. I was thinking about it day and night for 4 months. after my wife gave me her blessing and support it was on! its been 2 months since i quit and I've enjoyed every day so far. it makes it easier when you have a bunch of friends rooting for you to. thank you all.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> definitely the scariest decision i had to make. Especially because I have a 3 yr old son. I was thinking about it day and night for 4 months. after my wife gave me her blessing and support it was on! its been 2 months since i quit and I've enjoyed every day so far. it makes it easier when you have a bunch of friends rooting for you to. thank you all.


wouldnt mind droping off tha vert to let u do a few of ur upgrades!!! hit me up wen u get time and well see wat ur secudule looks like!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> wouldnt mind droping off tha vert to let u do a few of ur upgrades!!! hit me up wen u get time and well see wat ur secudule looks like!!


most definitely.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> definitely the scariest decision i had to make. Especially because I have a 3 yr old son. I was thinking about it day and night for 4 months. after my wife gave me her blessing and support it was on! its been 2 months since i quit and I've enjoyed every day so far. it makes it easier when you have a bunch of friends rooting for you to. thank you all.



:h5:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

need sum suggestions....i got a baby stroller that im fixn to redo, was wondering where to go to get sum chrome done..and roughly how they quote a chrome job, anyone with a good lead or info pm me please, thanks


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

is there a ulc meeting tomorrow night..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

THROWBACK THURSDAY HUH


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


ENOUGH SAID said:


> THROWBACK THURSDAY HUH


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Sin7 said:


> Fulton visor i just refinished for a neighbors OG 49' pickup


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WASNT SOMEONE ASKING BOUT THIS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Uploaded with http://imageshack.us


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

never been to the stockyards going tomorrow with my wife where do they have good ribs there...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Riskys all u can eat homie!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> THROWBACK THURSDAY HUH


THE MIAMI PIC IS CLASSIC... LOL MEMBER WJAT HAPPEN WHEN U GOT HOME AND UR GIRL OPENED UR SUIT CASE? LMAO!

AND HOMIE TONYS 62 LOOKING GOOD IN THAT PIC... 
IT WILL BE OUT SOON!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks homie..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks homie..


FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Riskys all u can eat homie!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Riskys all u can eat homie!


He said GOOD ribs...lol.... If you want some good ribs, hit up either railhead or angelos, both are pretty close to stockyards but waaaay better.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

that place is not good ???


-SUPER62- said:


> He said GOOD ribs...lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I know dumb ass! It's all u can eat ribs...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

SergDog82 said:


> that place is not good ???


U gotta excuse my compadre... He's tripping cause he hasn't kicked a soccer ball in weeks due to all the hardline jobs he has lined up!

And yea its good...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> U gotta excuse my compadre... He's tripping cause he hasn't kicked a soccer ball in weeks due to all the hardline jobs he has lined up!
> 
> And yea its good...


Lmao...dude those ribs taste like they came off a brontasaurus, all tough and shit....theres a reason they are all you can eat....lol...but who knows, maybe I'm trippin and he will like them.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

LOL


FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> U gotta excuse my compadre... He's tripping cause he hasn't kicked a soccer ball in weeks due to all the hardline jobs he has lined up!
> 
> And yea its good...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

LMAO its because of that monster gorilla grill u got fool! Won't allow u to bite thrw the ribs.. the homie asked Whr in stockyards are there good ribs... Not the best in fort worth Idiot!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

LMFAO...


FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> LMAO its because of that monster gorilla grill u got fool! Won't allow u to bite thrw the ribs.. the homie asked Whr in stockyards are there good ribs... Not the best in fort worth Idiot!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

But Naw on the reals Jst depends on the batch u get... But for sure put a gang of BBQ sauce! Them Tx fries are good also.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

talk to you homies later time for work..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> But Naw on the reals Jst depends on the batch u get... But for sure put a gang of BBQ sauce! Them Tx fries are good also.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> LMAO its because of that monster gorilla grill u got fool! Won't allow u to bite thrw the ribs.. the homie asked Whr in stockyards are there good ribs... Not the best in fort worth Idiot!


Haha!.... All I'm sayin is they are all you can eat cuz they know people can only stand to eat like three of them hoes....lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

SergDog82 said:


> talk to you homies later time for work..


Man u GOT us fighting over food and u gonna bounce out like that... Lol


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Man u GOT us fighting over food and u gonna bounce out like that... Lol


Lmao


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

-SUPER62- said:


> Lmao


My bad Homie lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^ Alex u blazed?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SUP TURTLE AND JOSE! FUKN OFF AT WERK LIKE ME?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

SergDog82 said:


> My bad Homie lol


Will meet u out there and u can buy us ribs... Lol jk homie


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Man u GOT us fighting over food and u gonna bounce out like that... Lol


My bad Homie its work time lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Will meet u out there and u can buy us ribs... Lol jk homie


Its also u can eat so lets do it lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420
SergDog82
-SUPER62-
FORTWORTHAZTEC
 BLAZED OUT:tongue:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> SUP TURTLE AND JOSE! FUKN OFF AT WERK LIKE ME?


Yulp waiting for these attorneys and trustee office to confirm these Fuckin bankruptcy accounts...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I LIKE MAKINZYS RIBS ON RIVERSIDE NEAR 121! 

U CAN 
CASH YO CHECK
GOT SOME WISKEY'
GET SOME SMOKES
AND SOME BOMB ASS SMOKED BBQ!! 

NOT TO CLOSE TO STOCKYARDS THO!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> THE MIAMI PIC IS CLASSIC... LOL MEMBER WJAT HAPPEN WHEN U GOT HOME AND UR GIRL OPENED UR SUIT CASE? LMAO!
> 
> AND HOMIE TONYS 62 LOOKING GOOD IN THAT PIC...
> IT WILL BE OUT SOON!


I member


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Puros goodtimes


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Come y'all wasted a whole page fighting over ribs, that ain't fair to Benny he only has a couple pages left!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> ^^^^ Alex u blazed?


Nope, Just Sleepy... I Need A Vacation


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> Come y'all wasted a whole page fighting over ribs, that ain't fair to Benny he only has a couple pages left!


What Page Is Benny Coming Back On?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> What Page Is Benny Coming Back On?


I think he said 2400 and he will be back with his fully done rag, right?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

*TO ANYONE IN OR AROUND THE DFW METROPLEX.... ON THE HUNT FOR 75-76 CAPRICE AND OR IMPALA, ANY CONDITON 2DR OR 4DR. CASH IN HAND, TRUCK AND TRAILER READY. FINDERS FEE AVAILIBLE IF TRANSACTION GOES THRU*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> I think he said 2400 and he will be back with his fully done rag, right?


Yulp.. I think he's gonna come thru with something clean...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ICED BOXX said:


> *TO ANYONE IN OR AROUND THE DFW METROPLEX.... ON THE HUNT FOR 75-76 CAPRICE AND OR IMPALA, ANY CONDITON 2DR OR 4DR. CASH IN HAND, TRUCK AND TRAILER READY. FINDERS FEE AVAILIBLE IF TRANSACTION GOES THRU*



Not sure of the year but if u go east on 28th comin Frm 35. There is a four door that been out there for along time...


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

BLACK? ON THE LEFT SIDE? 74


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

IVE HEARD THAT UP 199 THERES A FEW


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ICED BOXX said:


> BLACK? ON THE LEFT SIDE? 74


Yeah it s been there years. LOL


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Come y'all wasted a whole page fighting over ribs, that ain't fair to Benny he only has a couple pages left!



LMAO! YALL JUAT ANT RIGHT!!!:buttkick:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


> IVE HEARD THAT UP 199 THERES A FEW


Ask David (8t4mc) about that he drives it all the time, maybe he could look for ya!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

whats a brontosaurous lmao


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ICED BOXX said:


> BLACK? ON THE LEFT SIDE? 74


Yulp... My bad!


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

ICED BOXX said:


> *TO ANYONE IN OR AROUND THE DFW METROPLEX.... ON THE HUNT FOR 75-76 CAPRICE AND OR IMPALA, ANY CONDITON 2DR OR 4DR. CASH IN HAND, TRUCK AND TRAILER READY. FINDERS FEE AVAILIBLE IF TRANSACTION GOES THRU*











How much cash?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TGIF...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> I think he said 2400 and he will be back with his fully done rag, right?


:thumbsup:


fortworthmex said:


> whats a brontosaurous lmao


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> TGIF...


:yes:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^ get to work Alex... Finish up that art Wrk!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning homies, happy Friday the 13th


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

what up homies its Friday the 13th have a good day..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lets Try To Get Everyone That Tonights Meeting Domingo Garcia And I Think Senator Davis Should Be Attending Tonight.. Please Thanks For The Support..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Lets Try To Get Everyone That Tonights Meeting Domingo Garcia And I Think Senator Davis Should Be Attending Tonight.. Please Thanks For The Support..


 

:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Anyone know a place that still carry's Cornell tires? I need one tire 13/155/80...thanks in advance.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


thats wats up!!!!! Cant wait


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*I want To Thank Everyone That Showed Up To The ULC Meeting Last Night*..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sup Fort Worth! How much is a 1958 chevrolet black wood worth? Original but needs to be restored


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

^^^brookwood


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> *I want To Thank Everyone That Showed Up To The ULC Meeting Last Night*..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 

Good meeting, we just need more clubs involved. Ft. Worth get there and support the lowrider movement. Meetings are starting much earlier and not taking near as long as they used to. Much props to Juan for taking the spokesman position and Alex for staying on top of the calendar of events and all.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

sixty7imp said:


> Sup Fort Worth! How much is a 1958 chevrolet black wood worth? Original but needs to be restored


I came across one not to long ago and wondered the same thing.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> What Page Is Benny Coming Back On?


benny may not be back any time soon..Probably to busy working on that bad ass 58 impala he got... oops ..I slipped up.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*


ENOUGH SAID said:



Good meeting, we just need more clubs involved. Ft. Worth get there and support the lowrider movement. Meetings are starting much earlier and not taking near as long as they used to. Much props to Juan for taking the spokesman position and Alex for staying on top of the calendar of events and all.

Click to expand...

Good To Seeing You Last Night Joe T*


*


sixty7imp said:



Sup Fort Worth! How much is a 1958 chevrolet black wood worth? Original but needs to be restored

Click to expand...

Maybe About 5 Bucks Give Or Take




8t4mc said:



benny may not be back any time soon..Probably to busy working on that bad ass 58 impala he got... oops ..I slipped up.

Click to expand...

Getting Close... Heard He Had A 58 Rag..:dunno:
*


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> *
> 
> Good To Seeing You Last Night*
> 
> ...


I dont know about a rag but hes got a 58..I seen the pics..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres A Pic From Last Night On Main.. Jose And John Rolling Hard DownTown And On Main.. I Also Saw Domingo Garcia Cruising The Stock Yards Him And His Wife Seemed Pretty Cool People. It Was Cool For Them To Come Out To Our ULC Meeting.. uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> I dont know about a rag but hes got a 58..I seen the pics..


Post Them PIcs Up Dave...:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*







*


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I guess hes comming up!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

He has always had hella projects. good ones too. Hope he finishes one of them.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive been telling him to post that shit up so folks know he aint bullshittin but nothing yet..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> He has always had hella projects. good ones too. Hope he finishes one of them.


he seemed preaty stoked about this one..He said he was about to get a 59 rag and this one popped up..


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Had a great time cruising with you guys, downtown was packed.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> I guess hes comming up!!!


Cool.. Do You Know If He's Goin To Juice It Up Or Go OG With IT???




-SUPER62- said:


> Had a great time cruising with you guys, downtown was packed.


It Was Packed.. Everyone Just Checkin Us Out. 61 Didnt Do To Bad Hualing A$$ Back Home.. I Still Need To Get THat Steering Done Right:yes:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Cool.. Do You Know If He's Goin To Juice It Up Or Go OG With IT???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he really didnt tell me..He just sent me a text saying this is my new ride..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: Would Be Cool Having A 58 Cruisin Up An Down Main.:yes:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup: Would Be Cool Having A 58 Cruisin Up An Down Main.:yes:


I agree


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive got a canadian frame for a 63 impala.. 100.00 

if you dont have cash dont message me.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Ive got a canadian frame for a 63 impala.. 100.00
> 
> if you dont have cash done message me.


:facepalm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> :facepalm:


I hate to be that way but dang....****** IS BROKE DEEZ DAZE...AND WASTING MY TIME


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:werd: Yes We Are


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> :werd: Yes We Are


THAT OBVIOUSLY WASNT DIRECTED AT YOU...................BALLER


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Ive got a canadian frame for a 63 impala.. 100.00
> 
> if you dont have cash dont message me.


Dam good deal there! Suprised one of tha shops that wrap frames wouldn't grab it up fer a bill!


----------



## DavidGs SS (Dec 24, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> I guess hes comming up!!!


 Damn David thats my ride just got it a couple of weeks ago.Where did you get that pic.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

DavidGs SS said:


> Damn David thats my ride just got it a couple of weeks ago.Where did you get that pic.


Benny sent it to me..Said it was his new ride:dunno:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fukin dogs/lawn cattle wont quit barkin so i can go back to sleep!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

So is it really bennys?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> So is it really bennys?


I would think so..he just randomly texted me and said this is my new ride..Why would he lie??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> I would think so..he just randomly texted me and said this is my new ride..Why would he lie??


_I have known him to be a bit presumptuous from time to time. ._


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

yall think he might wana trade that 58?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> yall think he might wana trade that 58?


hey man you know how to tear down an impala rear end??


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya, why you need some tools?


8t4mc said:


> hey man you know how to tear down an impala rear end??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> ya, why you need some tools?


no im good on tools..just never taken an old rear end like this apart..I know these dont have the c clips like the later g body rear ends..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

jus open it up then...


8t4mc said:


> no im good on tools..just never taken an old rear end like this apart..I know these dont have the c clips like the later g body rear ends..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> jus open it up then...


ok.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

:banghead: wtf...my ac just went out!:machinegun::guns:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> :banghead: wtf...my ac just went out!:machinegun::guns:


karma got yo ass!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

perfect for the up and comming balla holla!!

100.00


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> karma got yo ass!!


:happysad:low blow ese!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> :happysad:low blow ese!


shouldnt you be doing home renovations??


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> perfect for the up and comming balla holla!!
> 
> 100.00


I will take it off ur hands on Friday if u still have it


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I will take it off ur hands on Friday if u still have it


I still need that cluster from you so lets do the cluster and 75.00 bucks and its yours..
PMSENT


----------



## 83cuttlas (Apr 29, 2012)

64ordones said:


> 13 inch mclanes with good tires think 180s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


U still got those mclanes ??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive got a g body rear sway bar with lower trailing arms,make offer.
also have a 63 impala deck lid 50.00


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres A Pic From The ULC Meeting :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Heres A Pic From The ULC Meeting :thumbsup:


Lookin a little older these days alex.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

LOL.. Wish It Was Me...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> LOL.. Wish It Was Me...


oh..its not..didnt have my glasses on.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:nicoderm::rimshot::biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

FW-TTT


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> FW-TTT


X62


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> oh..its not..didnt have my glasses on.


Lmao


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I will take it off ur hands on Friday if u still have it


Ol boy cald me but was a no show on tha wells! U still want them?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

How Whr the ribs homie?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Chupacabra RiBS.??:h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

DAMN! Better be well done! Lol


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up homoes see everyone is working on there rides that's life we live the Lowrider lifestyle keep up the good work just dropped off bloncos car that 64 is sick thanks to my nephew and jose super 62


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Chupacabra RiBS.??:h5:


Alex, don't say nothin bout them risky ribs cuz turtle gets offended


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> What's up homoes see everyone is working on there rides that's life we live the Lowrider lifestyle keep up the good work just dropped off bloncos car that 64 is sick thanks to my nephew and jose super 62


SEE U TONIGHT!! IF IT DONT RAIN!! 
SAW THIS BAD BOY SATERDAY ON MY WAY TO GO GET A CAR NEAR HOUSTIN!! 
OLD CAT AND IT WAS CLEAN AND CENTS IT WAS 100 PLUS OUT BET YO ASS HE HAD COLD A/C BLOWEN!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

-SUPER62- said:


> Alex, don't say nothin bout them risky ribs cuz turtle gets offended



LOL There That Other BBQ PLace Behind Sonic & That Bank..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> SEE U TONIGHT!! IF IT DONT RAIN!!
> SAW THIS BAD BOY SATERDAY ON MY WAY TO GO GET A CAR NEAR HOUSTIN!!
> OLD CAT AND IT WAS CLEAN AND CENTS IT WAS 100 PLUS OUT BET YO ASS HE HAD COLD A/C BLOWEN!!!


:thumbsup: Clean 61


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> Alex, don't say nothin bout them risky ribs cuz turtle gets offended


And you know this man... Lol


----------



## Lambda_817 (Jun 24, 2010)

*<<<<---- 82 baby lincoln on my avatar for sale. price is obo heres the link to the craigslist ad. Money talks need to sell by july 30th*

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/3143371754.html


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Ol boy cald me but was a no show on tha wells! U still want them?


Yea I do


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> perfect for the up and comming balla holla!!
> 
> 100.00


the frame is sold and paid for by enough said.
GrassyAss


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> the frame is sold and paid for by enough said.
> GrassyAss


You trying to pay for chrome undies or something?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> the frame is sold and paid for by enough said.
> GrassyAss


Thanks homie, now off to engraving it goes


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> You trying to pay for chrome undies or something?


I already payed half up front!!but yea this little chang will go in the chrome fund.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thas a low price, nice move, i would have wanted it if i had the room! got one against the wall right now


8t4mc said:


> the frame is sold and paid for by enough said.
> GrassyAss


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

WHAT?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ENOUGH SAID said:


> Thanks homie, now off to engraving it goes


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Thanks homie, now off to engraving it goes


:wow:ballin!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

is there a smiley for "slammin beers, on LIL, an confused" since dudes gonna have a frame engraved? was the plan after its engraved? :dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> :wow:ballin!


you didnt go to Tulsa? I dont blame you it was fuckin hot as fuck but we made it there and back no problem. (other than my blow out and wasted back rim) lol lucky i brought a spare and kept rollin.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

seems like every time you roll it cross the border you loose a tire, mala suerte!


Skim said:


> you didnt go to Tulsa? I dont blame you it was fuckin hot as fuck but we made it there and back no problem. (other than my blow out and wasted back rim) lol lucky i brought a spare and kept rollin.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Skim said:


> you didnt go to Tulsa? I dont blame you it was fuckin hot as fuck but we made it there and back no problem. (other than my blow out and wasted back rim) lol lucky i brought a spare and kept rollin.


Man that sucks. I was planning on going but Ive been busy every weekend for like a month, took the wife and kids to Galvaston one weekend and Lubbock the next. Two swimming partys with the kids next weekend. Plus I had to come home friday and work around the house nothing big though. Im kinda glad I didnt go cuz my ac stopped working on my house, I would have been pissed if I spent all day at a hot ass show and came home to a hot ass house


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

" I would have been pissed if I spent all day at a hot ass show and came home to a hot ass house:biggrin:" shit who wouldn't?!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Thanks homie, now off to engraving it goes


 get down homie! Shits gonna look hard!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> Man that sucks. I was planning on going but Ive been busy every weekend for like a month, took the wife and kids to Galvaston one weekend and Lubbock the next. Two swimming partys with the kids next weekend. Plus I had to come home friday and work around the house nothing big though. Im kinda glad I didnt go cuz my ac stopped working on my house, I would have been pissed if I spent all day at a hot ass show and came home to a hot ass house


i feel u on that bruh. the drive up there was too fuckin hot. we got up at 5:30 this morning to drive back and that was the best decision ever. I was sick the whole time so it wasnt the best trip for me either.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

npazzin said:


> seems like every time you roll it cross the border you loose a tire, mala suerte!


haha I know right. old ass cornells. The one that blew was the last one I had of the original 4 I started with.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

How fast where ya going? :nicoderm:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

83cuttlas said:


> U still got those mclanes ??


reah had them on the wife galant they wont fit a big body they look like this


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

selling thes set of four missing on knock off they bolt on standards 15s like true spoke just stamped with i think jjbt
300 as is


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

What up foros, we still on vacation in Mexico 2 weeks left of relaxing, just checking in to see if it was time for benny's new ride


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

D13CHARRO said:


> What up foros, we still on vacation in Mexico 2 weeks left of relaxing, just checking in to see if it was time for benny's new ride


He's got 7 pages left homie slow ya roll....lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> i feel u on that bruh. the drive up there was too fuckin hot. we got up at 5:30 this morning to drive back and that was the best decision ever. I was sick the whole time so it wasnt the best trip for me either.


Damn.. Looks Like It Was In A Hop :shocked:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

D13CHARRO said:


> What up foros, we still on vacation in Mexico 2 weeks left of relaxing, just checking in to see if it was time for benny's new ride


How Is The Crime Right Now? What Part Of Mexico DId You Go To?


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Come out to La Grave field for our mid Summer car show and bass competition. Awards given for a variety of classes. $20 per entry and free for the general public.​


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

817.TX. said:


> How fast where ya going? :nicoderm:


cruising 65-70


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Mayne Scurry Chit!! At least the wheel didnt come off! That chit sucks!  :nicoderm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

What's up homies..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Damn.. Looks Like It Was In A Hop :shocked:


i know right lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> i know right lol


LOOKS LIKE ANOTHER GOOD TIME TONY!!! THANKS FER THE INPUT EARILER! IM E BAY BOUND!!! LOL


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

not sure what the brand i had was but had a decent set of 175 75's, an kept popin the belts out out on the front of my truck, had 3 out of six go bad, went got me some new 70's an been rollin just fine now


Skim said:


> haha I know right. old ass cornells. The one that blew was the last one I had of the original 4 I started with.


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Damn.. Looks Like It Was In A Hop :shocked:


Started with a starter and ended with a rim.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

with the 13"s all we got to choose from is the 155.80's unless u run 5.20s


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> How Is The Crime Right Now? What Part Of Mexico DId You Go To?


You got like 50 guns :guns: don't be scared to come down homie!hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> You got like 50 guns :guns: don't be scared to come down homie!hno:


:facepalm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

olskulow said:


> Started with a starter and ended with a rim.


haha and he was using that phillips head all weekend


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

sixty7imp said:


> You got like 50 guns :guns: don't be scared to come down homie!hno:


My pops just got back from Juarez said by 730 its a ghost town


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> My pops just got back from Juarez said by 730 its a ghost town


But Sixty7IMp Is A PImp Down There..... Is THat Right...:nicoderm:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> But Sixty7IMp Is A PImp Down There..... Is THat Right...:nicoderm:


Fuck yea homie! I'm making all the good wrong kind of friends...the ones with Bad influences here in Mexico and in the US!!! Let's just say I have a new family here!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

SAY HOMIES MY BAD FOR BRAGGING ABOUT MY RIDES AND PARTS I WILL MAKE SURE NOT TO ACT THAT AWAY ANYMORE HOMIES! ALSO I WILL ASSIST THE ULC MEETINGS TO GET TO KNOW EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YA AND THAT YA CAN MEET ME ALSO . SO I WILL BE AT ULC MEETINGS TO SHOW FULL SUPPORT.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> SAY HOMIES MY BAD FOR BRAGGING ABOUT MY RIDES AND PARTS I WILL MAKE SURE NOT TO ACT THAT AWAY ANYMORE HOMIES! ALSO I WILL ASSIST THE ULC MEETINGS TO GET TO KNOW EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YA AND THAT YA CAN MEET ME ALSO . SO I WILL BE AT ULC MEETINGS TO SHOW FULL SUPPORT.


:thumbsup:
I've heard good things about you.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> SAY HOMIES MY BAD FOR BRAGGING ABOUT MY RIDES AND PARTS I WILL MAKE SURE NOT TO ACT THAT AWAY ANYMORE HOMIES! ALSO I WILL ASSIST THE ULC MEETINGS TO GET TO KNOW EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YA AND THAT YA CAN MEET ME ALSO . SO I WILL BE AT ULC MEETINGS TO SHOW FULL SUPPORT.


TTT for Benny... Post pics of Ur New ride homie!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> TTT for Benny... Post pics of Ur New ride homie!


IT AINT GOING TO HAPPEN BRO I HAVE SOME OTHER PLANS FAMILY PRIORITIES COME FIRST!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> My pops just got back from Juarez said by 730 its a ghost town


Its good over here party in d streets till 3am sat and sunsay d military is out here checking real good they stoped us cus we looked suspected but let us go after checking there on there A game. PURO JEREZ, ZACATECAS


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Them mofos murdered my primo about 7 mnths ago... In front of his 11 year old son. Fck them fools


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> SAY HOMIES MY BAD FOR BRAGGING ABOUT MY RIDES AND PARTS I WILL MAKE SURE NOT TO ACT THAT AWAY ANYMORE HOMIES! ALSO I WILL ASSIST THE ULC MEETINGS TO GET TO KNOW EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YA AND THAT YA CAN MEET ME ALSO . SO I WILL BE AT ULC MEETINGS TO SHOW FULL SUPPORT.


:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Them mofos murdered my primo about 7 mnths ago... In front of his 11 year old son. Fck them fools


That's sad man, that's some fucked up shit!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> IT AINT GOING TO HAPPEN BRO I HAVE SOME OTHER PLANS FAMILY PRIORITIES COME FIRST!


Family is always first homie don't worry shit will fall into place sooner or later.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> Family is always first homie don't worry shit will fall into place sooner or later.


X61-64-65-66-59 or what ever u bring out Benny!
Family 1st!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> SAY HOMIES MY BAD FOR BRAGGING ABOUT MY RIDES AND PARTS I WILL MAKE SURE NOT TO ACT THAT AWAY ANYMORE HOMIES! ALSO I WILL ASSIST THE ULC MEETINGS TO GET TO KNOW EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YA AND THAT YA CAN MEET ME ALSO . SO I WILL BE AT ULC MEETINGS TO SHOW FULL SUPPORT.


Good To Hear Benny.. 



FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Them mofos murdered my primo about 7 mnths ago... In front of his 11 year old son. Fck them fools


:angel:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> IT AINT GOING TO HAPPEN BRO I HAVE SOME OTHER PLANS FAMILY PRIORITIES COME FIRST!


That's the story of my life. It will all fall together someday.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

There are currently 6 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 4 guests)

dunk420
 -SUPER62-







WAD UP JOSE? IM TAKING THOMAS A PINT OF CANDY TO PAINT N TRUNK!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> IT AINT GOING TO HAPPEN BRO I HAVE SOME OTHER PLANS FAMILY PRIORITIES COME FIRST!





ShakeRoks said:


> That's the story of my life. It will all fall together someday.


Family Is Always First Homies.. :yes:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Sup homie... Gonna tear it all out today.... Can't wait to get with Tomas today and throw some ideas at eachother to see how we gonna do it.


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Family is always first homie! In all due time it will come together. Oh boy Chris sounds like its about to go down, cant wait to see it.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

-SUPER62- said:


> Sup homie... Gonna tear it all out today.... Can't wait to get with Tomas today and throw some ideas at eachother to see how we gonna do it.


X64 
POST SOME PIX UP N MY BUILD IF U GET TIME!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Its gonna look good!


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> :h5:


Orale Alex what up homie sorry I've been missing in action lol


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

jbrazy said:


> Family is always first homie! In all due time it will come together. Oh boy Chris sounds like its about to go down, cant wait to see it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Family Is Always First Homies.. :yes:


:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TechniquesOG said:


> Orale Alex what up homie sorry I've been missing in action lol


Good To See You Back Leonard.. You Gonna Make The Show N Shine This Saturday *1st Annual Reading To Achieve Power Day Show & Shine @ 409 Oak St. Crowley across The Street From The Library *7-21-12... Hope To See A Good Turn Out And Support For The Kids...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

-SUPER62- said:


> Sup homie... Gonna tear it all out today.... Can't wait to get with Tomas today and throw some ideas at eachother to see how we gonna do it.


Post THose Pics Up From Start To Finish...:thumbsup:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

I need one used '59 hub cap, cheap is good but free is better. It's for wall decoration. I have 3 '59 and 1 '60. I'm looking at you Benny! What you got homie?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

You Know Benny Might Have It... :thumbsup:


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

TTT :thumbsup: Foritos


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ShakeRoks said:


> I need one used '59 hub cap, cheap is good but free is better. It's for wall decoration. I have 3 '59 and 1 '60. I'm looking at you Benny! What you got homie?


IS THIS IT?











IF SO BRO COME PICK IT UP FREE! ALSO TELL YOUR BRO CHRIS TO GIVE ME A CALL! THANKS BENNY


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Post THose Pics Up From Start To Finish...:thumbsup:


X64:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ShakeRoks said:


> I need one used '59 hub cap, cheap is good but free is better. It's for wall decoration. I have 3 '59 and 1 '60. I'm looking at you Benny! What you got homie?


Pm sent come to my shop and chck out the KUSHKING collection...


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> IS THIS IT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for late response. That one is a '60. Thanks for taking the time and looking. I'll tell him, that dudes been working hella' hours at the railroad now!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Pm sent come to my shop and chck out the KUSHKING collection...


Got the pm, I'll call you later this evening. Thanks!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

FW-TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew 817


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Fort Worth to the top


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF:run:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FUNKY TOWN TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Stay at the TOP


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wat it dew 817


Did you buy the impala frame?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

show67 said:


> Did you buy the impala frame?


yes he did.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anything going down this weekend?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ONE OF MY FAV PIX OF MY OLD 64 SS!!!

FUNKY TOWN TTT:h5:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Anything going down this weekend?


the sun//women..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> the sun//women..


You think we could get the temp. to go down? Kinda hot.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> You think we could get the temp. to go down? Kinda hot.


fool dont complain...when it gets cold your going to be wishing it was hot again to be out rolling....................................................sheesh youngsters.:dunno:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> fool dont complain...when it gets cold your going to be wishing it was hot again to be out rolling....................................................sheesh youngsters.:dunno:


Nikka this is Texas, what this thing your talking about "cold"?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Good To See You Back Leonard.. You Gonna Make The Show N Shine This Saturday *1st Annual Reading To Achieve Power Day Show & Shine @ 409 Oak St. Crowley across The Street From The Library *7-21-12... Hope To See A Good Turn Out And Support For The Kids...


Maybe what time you going ? :thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> :inout:


:h5:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wat it dew 817


It's :420: lazy time Homie :inout:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 513979
> 
> 
> Fort Worth to the top



Clean :thumbsup:


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

sup homies ya know any body here in Fort Worth that does Polish don't fill like driving all da way to Carlos way da hell out there.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

if there small parts i could help ya out with that



THE said:


> sup homies ya know any body here in Fort Worth that does Polish don't fill like driving all da way to Carlos way da hell out there.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Turtle Wax polishing right there in riverside


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Anything going down this weekend?




Jokers car show in Duncanville


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 513979
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice cadi homie


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I LOVE TEXAS WEATHER! IT WAS 112 IN MY SHOP TODAY!!! :burn:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Its raining on my hood


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Its raining on my hood


WHEEL WELLS:dunno:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> WHEEL WELLS:dunno:


Yes


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Joe, is that show Sunday?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Hey Joe, is that show Sunday?


Yes sir,I will send flyer to ur phone


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

wind just picked up like a mofo here, an to think i was gonna wash my truck lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TechniquesOG said:


> Maybe what time you going ? :thumbsup:



Might Head Out There Around 10 or 11 Not Sure Yet...

*
The Show N Shine This Saturday 1st Annual Reading To Achieve Power Day Show & Shine @ 409 Oak St. Crowley across The Street From The Library 7-21-12...*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

You Rollin Out There Jose Luis..?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Hit me up in the a.m. I might be down.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

-SUPER62- said:


> Hit me up in the a.m. I might be down.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ShakeRoks said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

ANYONE SEEN ANY FLYERS FOR LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW SEPT 2nd??


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


> ANYONE SEEN ANY FLYERS FOR LOS MAGNIFICOS SHOW SEPT 2nd??


They haven't signed contract for building yet so it's not out yet


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sup FTW


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Sup FTW


FUKN AT WERK:420:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 2 guests)

dunk420
FORTWORTHAZTEC:machinegun:
[h=4][/h]


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Me 2... 16 hours OT THIS PAST WEEK... GOTTA PAY THAT CHROME BILL.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Me 2... 16 hours OT THIS PAST WEEK... GOTTA PAY THAT CHROME BILL.


Ballin!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Me 2... 16 hours OT THIS PAST WEEK... GOTTA PAY THAT CHROME BILL.


WE GOING ON VA CA TO CALI NEXT MONTH SO I GATA PAY THAT BILL!!! IMA HAVE 18 OT THIS WEEK! :run:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> WE GOING ON VA CA TO CALI NEXT MONTH SO I GATA PAY THAT BILL!!! IMA HAVE 18 OT THIS WEEK! :run:


Yulp and I'm gonna be at it again all next week...another 16 of OT.
GOTTA HET THE KIDS SOME NEW KICKS FOR SCHOOL! LOL


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

TOO MUCH COFFEE:run:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one going to the carshow in crowley? Im stuck at work? Post pics.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

What's good Fort Worth?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

anybody gonna be out tonight


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> What's good Fort Worth?


not a damn thing


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Yulp and I'm gonna be at it again all next week...another 16 of OT.
> GOTTA HET THE KIDS SOME NEW KICKS FOR SCHOOL! LOL


Holly shit how many kids you got? 16 hours ot for shoes!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> SAY HOMIES MY BAD FOR BRAGGING ABOUT MY RIDES AND PARTS I WILL MAKE SURE NOT TO ACT THAT AWAY ANYMORE HOMIES! ALSO I WILL ASSIST THE ULC MEETINGS TO GET TO KNOW EACH AND EVERY ONE OF YA AND THAT YA CAN MEET ME ALSO . SO I WILL BE AT ULC MEETINGS TO SHOW FULL SUPPORT.


Homie if you got'em flaunt'em.. There yours and you should be proud of what you got...


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ToTheTop


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

mornin funkytown!


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

*Well here's a nother A&M custom built
from custom paint job custom interior custom sound system painted belly an engine compartment.. 
in a couple of weeks we will be doing the set up also...*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> Holly shit how many kids you got? 16 hours ot for shoes!


4 boys and 2 girls homie... Yulp 5 of them in school 2 pairs each... :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> 4 boys and 2 girls homie... Yulp 5 of them in school 2 pairs each... :thumbsup:


Dayyym! Lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> Dayyym! Lol


I know right...but no more kids! We a 61 bubble to finish!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I know right...but no more kids! We a 61 bubble to finish!


You need a wagon! That's cool though family is what's important.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol... We had a 65 wagon but kiddos weren't feeling it... :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> 4 boys and 2 girls homie... Yulp 5 of them in school 2 pairs each... :thumbsup:


My Kids Will Be Lucky To Just Get One Pair Of New Shoes...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

A&M-Custom said:


> *Well here's a nother A&M custom built
> from custom paint job custom interior custom sound system painted belly an engine compartment..
> in a couple of weeks we will be doing the set up also...*


Looks Real Nice.. I Know Cathy Is Going To Love Her Ride...




ShakeRoks said:


> ToTheTop


Sweet HD Homie..:thumbsup:



Inked1 said:


> What's good Fort Worth?


Damn Brent You Ride Looks Bad A$$.. 




juangotti said:


> Any one going to the carshow in crowley? Im stuck at work? Post pics.


Wish More Rides Could Of Made It... Crowley Mayor Even Showed Up.. Pretty Nice People Outthere.. The Kids Loved The Free Books There Was Alot of Information For The Community. Hope To Have MOre Rides Out There To Show Off Our Low Lows To The Kiddios.. :yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Wish More Rides Could Of Made It... Crowley Mayor Even Showed Up.. Pretty Nice People Outthere.. The Kids Loved The Free Books There Was Alot of Information For The Community. Hope To Have MOre Rides Out There To Show Off Our Low Lows To The Kiddios.. :yes:


thats a good look homie. mucho props alex.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

A&M-Custom said:


> *Well here's a nother A&M custom built
> from custom paint job custom interior custom sound system painted belly an engine compartment..
> in a couple of weeks we will be doing the set up also...*


looks good A&M


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I know right...but no more kids! We a 61 bubble to finish!


damn turtle you are getting down on that car fast. Thanks for having me stop by today. the bubble is turning out nice.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

GOOD MORNING HOMES.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

uffin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


> damn turtle you are getting down on that car fast. Thanks for having me stop by today. the bubble is turning out nice.


THNKS! Let me know when those goodies are ready! :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> THNKS! Let me know when those goodies are ready! :thumbsup:


U MEAN THAT CRUM CHROME BILL:thumbsup:


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanx Alex...


Loco 61 said:


> Looks Real Nice.. I Know Cathy Is Going To Love Her Ride...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanx Skim..


Skim said:


> looks good A&M


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Man, I got to see Alexa ace Saturday,dam Shits fly. Doing right homie, thanks for rolling through, you and Danny.


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Chrome plating on all types of metals*

Pot Metal









Aluminum










Metal


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Got some 14" all chrome no curb checks one has very little rust with tires175-75-14 thick ww 80% thread except for one it needs a tire but they are good no hardware $250 obo or trade lmk text me for pics 682-597-6102


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Got some 14" all chrome no curb checks one has very little rust with tires175-75-14 thick ww 80% thread except for one it needs a tire but they are good no hardware $250 obo or trade lmk text me for pics 682-597-6102


:scrutinize: You get these from npazzin? :nicoderm:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> :scrutinize: You get these from npazzin? :nicoderm:


No sir I had them in the garage for a while now trying to clean out and get rid of $hit


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> No sir I had them in the garage for a while now trying to clean out and get rid of $hit


Post some pics!! :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

its SUNDAY food drinks cake walk live groups DJ BIG LUV and lots more


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup: WILL B THERE.


64ordones said:


> its SUNDAY food drinks cake walk live groups DJ BIG LUV and lots more
> View attachment 515499


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

2400


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> thats a good look homie. mucho props alex.





Inked1 said:


> Man, I got to see Alexa ace Saturday,dam Shits fly. Doing right homie, thanks for rolling through, you and Danny.


Thanks Fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> GOOD MORNING HOMES.


Sup Homie


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Happy B-DAY LOCO 61 :thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Happy birthday Alex!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:run:







:run:


Thanks Fellas...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

We need to celebrate this weekend!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:facepalm:Im Broke... Jose.. Maybe Next Year... :naughty:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> :facepalm:Im Broke... Jose.. Maybe Next Year... :naughty:


:nono: :run:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Let's go right now Alex! Drink and dances on me...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE FROM UR FORT WORTH C.C. BROTHERS!*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

THANKS HOMIES


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Let's go right now Alex! Drink and dances on me...


:h5:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ShakeRoks said:


> :h5:


:drama:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

WHAT'S GOOD HOMIE HOW THOSE CAPS WORK OUT FOR U?
:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ShakeRoks said:


> :thumbsup:


I SEE YOU FEELING THE PLAQUE AND WHAT WE SHOOTING FOR SHAKEROKS!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

happy bday alex


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I SEE YOU FEELING THE PLAQUE AND WHAT WE SHOOTING FOR SHAKEROKS!


That plaque is DOPE! 



FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> WHAT'S GOOD HOMIE HOW THOSE CAPS WORK OUT FOR U?
> :thumbsup:


That one cap puts my others to shame! I appreciate the hook up. I haven't hung them yet. I will be making a clock, wifey gonna pick up a kit from hobby lobby!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> THANKS HOMIES


I'm not even from Fort Worth but sure am proud to fly this plaque when I cruise these streets.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> happy bday alex


Thank Chris...



-SUPER62- said:


> I'm not even from Fort Worth but sure am proud to fly this plaque when I cruise these streets.


:rimshot::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy b day Alex!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> I'm not even from Fort Worth but sure am proud to fly this plaque when I cruise these streets.


:thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Let's go right now Alex! Drink and dances on me...


Turtle will supply you with the stacks to make it rain, kush kings impala parts pays very well.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

-SUPER62- said:


> I'm not even from Fort Worth but sure am proud to fly this plaque when I cruise these streets.


:h5: you got here as quick as you could! :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ShakeRoks said:


> That plaque is DOPE!
> 
> 
> That one cap puts my others to shame! I appreciate the hook up. I haven't hung them yet. I will be making a clock, wifey gonna pick up a kit from hobby lobby!


Cool it was cool having u and Donuts over always cool talkin bout the old days...will get that 59 going!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> Turtle will supply you with the stacks to make it rain, kush kings impala parts pays very well.


:rofl::facepalm::werd:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> :drama:


 happy birthday homie, it was cool you and Danny rolled through. Your birthdays are just a couple days apart.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

blanco said:


> Happy B-DAY LOCO 61 :thumbsup:


OH CHIT ALEX HAPPY B DAY BRO! 
:wave:

U AN MY POPS GOT THA SAME B DAY!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

14" sold thanks everyone 
And happy b day Alex


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy bday Alex. :thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Happy Birthday Alex...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

fort worth,,,, UP


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

Happy birthday alex


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

DONUTS said:


> fort worth,,,, UP


Sup Mr Drunk Blood!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

happy b day alejandro


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

T T T


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Just waking up in the morning gotta thank God 
I don't know but today seems kinda odd......


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

ShakeRoks said:


> Just waking up in the morning gotta thank God
> I don't know but today seems kinda odd......


And momma cooked the breakfast with no hog! Lol


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> And momma cooked the breakfast with no hog! Lol


Just got my grub on but didn't pig out


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> And momma cooked the breakfast with no hog! Lol





D13CHARRO said:


> Just got my grub on but didn't pig out


One of those first song in my head moments this morning! Now I'll be singing it in my head all day.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

What's up FtWorth

Yo we ( Armando & Gabby )*would love to have you riders be part of the 2012 state fair show and shine. We have lost several spaces this year and therefore limited in the amount of cars that we can accommodate.*This year due to insurance purposes the cover charge is $5 dollars per car and still everyone in your ride gets in free. Great deal for front row parking with the entire family at the park. Please call gabby 469-632-6993 or get with Homie John get these spots secured and lets have fun.*

This year due to the loss of space we have been given 2 car show dates please choose freely

Friday October 19th *last weekend
Sunday October 21st last weekend


Thanks Armando


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BIG THANKS HOMIES!!!!!:h5:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

Pot Metal









Aluminum










Metal


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Does Anyone Know What Time There Stoping Car Entries?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

T T T


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> Does Anyone Know What Time There Stoping Car Entries?


I HAVE TO CHECK BUT I THINK IT STOPS AT 2 0r 3 i will see


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> 14" sold thanks everyone
> And happy b day Alex


Thnks for the clean ass rims homie...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT :rofl:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Thnks for the clean ass rims homie...


Yes sir


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

blanco said:


> TTT :rofl:


What's up blanco


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Yes sir


:wave:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> :wave:


What's up Chris


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> What's up blanco


whats up bro, :wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Hi guys!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> What's up Chris


CHA CHILLEN! TRUNK COMING?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I seen it yesterday... Sike.. lol its top secret...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> What's up Chris


 sup maine, heard Pablo was gonna hook up the Monte, man that's gonna look real nice.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

64ordones said:


> I HAVE TO CHECK BUT I THINK IT STOPS AT 2 0r 3 i will see


Thanks Bro.. I'll Be Headed Out There Right After Church...:thumbsup:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Im in corpus christi for the weekend. Anyone know of a good place to cruise?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

D13CHARRO said:


> Im in corpus christi for the weekend. Anyone know of a good place to cruise?


I was out there last summer and saw some car at a park right by the marina.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> sup maine, heard Pablo was gonna hook up the Monte, man that's gonna look real nice.


Pablo must have a contract with the big "M":thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TGIF:yes:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> TGIF:yes:


X83 I been wanting to choke some mofos at work dis week!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> X83 I been wanting to *choke some mofos at work *dis week!


X64  :buttkick: :nicoderm:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Aluminum Polishing + Stainless Steel Polishing*


 
 
 
 
 

Pot Metal









Aluminum










Metal


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Afternoon bump!


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

TTT FOOS.....


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Good ULC meeting tonight homies ..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> Good ULC meeting tonight homies ..


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

anything going down tonight? my last weekend of vacation from my night job.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> Good ULC meeting tonight homies ..





8t4mc said:


> :thumbsup:


X3 And Ahalf...

Thanks Everyone That Came Out Last Night Is Was A Good Meeting...



1low78carlo said:


> anything going down tonight? my last weekend of vacation from my night job.


Dont KNow About Anything Tonight...But Maybe Some Cruising In NSide..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Im Looking For Three 1K CCA Batteries For Today. I Missed Continetal Bat. Yesterday I Got There To late :facepalm:Hit Me Up Please
8I7-891-3658


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

alex hit up fidel from DFW majestics. Aurelio dont have any?


----------



## Loco66 (Aug 8, 2006)

How's it going everyone this is Javier from Krum. I have a shipment of regular and superduty Adex dumps, candles and repair kits coming in about a 2-2.5 weeks. Hit me up before the Magnificos and the LV super-show. I have the best prices here in TX. I am an official Adex dealer. Pm me for prices and info.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Everyone going to la grave tomorrow


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> Everyone going to la grave tomorrow


Yesir


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Yesir


 cool, I can finally put a face to everyone . Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

guess theres a swapmeet tommorow?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Car show


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

dUNK420's setup that I re-did.......


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:wow::thumbsup:


-SUPER62- said:


> dUNK420's setup that I re-did.......


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

-SUPER62- said:


> dUNK420's setup that I re-did.......


wow thats a huge difference!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco66 said:


> How's it going everyone this is Javier from Krum. I have a shipment of regular and superduty Adex dumps, candles and repair kits coming in about a 2-2.5 weeks. Hit me up before the Magnificos and the LV super-show. I have the best prices here in TX. I am an official Adex dealer. Pm me for prices and info.


i live in krum too. are u over off 2450?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

-SUPER62- said:


> dUNK420's setup that I re-did.......


:thumbsup:


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Skim said:


> i live in krum too. are u over off 2450?


Yeah it's me Javier, olskulow. I was thinking of using a new user name (since I didn't want to get flooded with pms on my olskulow account) but now I don't think it was a good idea.


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh yeah, I'll be walking around the car show today a la grave. So if anyone sees a fat guy with glasses, beard and a blue shirt with Japanese letters. Hit me up if you have any questions about the adex dump valves.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> alex hit up fidel from DFW majestics. Aurelio dont have any?


Thanks,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, OUTLAW (JOE) Hooked It Up With Some Continentals.



Inked1 said:


> Everyone going to la grave tomorrow


See You There..



-SUPER62- said:


> dUNK420's setup that I re-did.......


:thumbsup::thumbsup:



olskulow said:


> Oh yeah, I'll be walking around the car show today a la grave. So if anyone sees a fat guy with glasses, beard and a blue shirt with Japanese letters. Hit me up if you have any questions about the adex dump valves.


:h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

-SUPER62- said:


> dUNK420's setup that I re-did.......


Nice! Now I just Gata chrome all non chrome parts!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

olskulow said:


> Yeah it's me Javier, olskulow. I was thinking of using a new user name (since I didn't want to get flooded with pms on my olskulow account) but now I don't think it was a good idea.


i was like damnb how many krum ppl are on layitlow lol


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Nope just us country boys. Lol


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

any pics from the show today? I had to work


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Much love for the support... Impalas CC, Majestix DFW, Untouchables FortWorth, True Classics, Fort Worth Classics, Strict Familia, Kings OfKings, Scion Evolution Dfw, Insanity Carclub, Old School Riders, Personal Fantasies CC, Los Padrinos, Ogs Carclub, For U 2 Envy CC, Bajitos CC, Dfw Bass...and if we missed anyone sorry but thanksfor the support. it was a big showing .. and agian THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT

​


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> any pics from the show today? I had to work


Lots on FB. You guys shined as always. Chopped it up with Brent. Nice ride bro.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*It was HOT But Good Show.. Always Cool To Kick It With The Homies... :yes: Heres Acouple Pics..*





























*Heres Acouple Of Pics Of Video Shoot This Afternoon*


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice cars, but as hot as Africa.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

What video Alex?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I just posted up in the wrong topic. Oops my bad . Lol good meeting you today Juan and Jose,congrats to My Brother Bob for cleaning house today, you deserve it homie! Hey I told you guys Iam new to this .lol




























[/IMG]


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

64ordones said:


> Much love for the support... Impalas CC, Majestix DFW, Untouchables FortWorth, True Classics, Fort Worth Classics, Strict Familia, Kings OfKings, Scion Evolution Dfw, Insanity Carclub, Old School Riders, Personal Fantasies CC, Los Padrinos, Ogs Carclub, For U 2 Envy CC, Bajitos CC, Dfw Bass...and if we missed anyone sorry but thanksfor the support. it was a big showing .. and agian THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT
> 
> ​


 think you meant to say majestics...wish I was there but working on Sundays is not cool but its a job....nice pictures


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Good morning ft worth , nice pics looks like a good turnout. Brent that duece came out nice homie


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Good morning ft worth , nice pics looks like a good turnout. Brent that duece came out nice homie


 thanks bro, I'll make sure to be at your guys event coming up, so we can chop it up homie.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> thanks bro, I'll make sure to be at your guys event coming up, so we can chop it up homie.


Fo sho homie that's wats up


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 4 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 1 guests)

ENOUGH SAID
topd0gg
loster87
Tavo post up some pics from Estillo show homie


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like I missed a good show!  :nicoderm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

here you go joe.....


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

64ordones said:


> Much love for the support... Impalas CC, *MAJESCTICS DFW, MAJESTICS N/T* , Untouchables FortWorth, True Classics, Fort Worth Classics, Strict Familia, Kings OfKings, Scion Evolution Dfw, Insanity Carclub, Old School Riders, Personal Fantasies CC, Los Padrinos, Ogs Carclub, For U 2 Envy CC, Bajitos CC, Dfw Bass...and if we missed anyone sorry but thanksfor the support. it was a big showing .. and agian THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT
> 
> ​


FIXT


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Looks like I missed a good show!  :nicoderm:


x64! but i was outa town and my chit n da shop!! goog pix!


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

my bad fast typing


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck its hot today, glad its over


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

olskulow said:


> Very nice cars, but as hot as Africa.


Yes It Was HOTT:burn:



Texas Massacre said:


> What video Alex?


The Group Was Grey Matter??


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:inout: :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lunch time bump!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FUKN A/C WENT OUT TODAY! GOT THREE SPEEDING TICKET GOING OUTA TOWN THIS WEKEND AND MY SON GOT SICK!!! I SWEAR EVERY TIME I TAKE ONE STEP FOWARD I TAKE 5 MOE BACK!!!:banghead:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Take some of that lead out your shoe dog!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> FUKN A/C WENT OUT TODAY! GOT THREE SPEEDING TICKET GOING OUTA TOWN THIS WEKEND AND MY SON GOT SICK!!! I SWEAR EVERY TIME I TAKE ONE STEP FOWARD I TAKE 5 MOE BACK!!!:banghead:


Weather the store bro! I know how it is to have it cascade on ya.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> FUKN A/C WENT OUT TODAY! GOT *THREE SPEEDING TICKET *GOING OUTA TOWN THIS WEKEND AND MY SON GOT SICK!!! I SWEAR EVERY TIME I TAKE ONE STEP FOWARD I TAKE 5 MOE BACK!!!:banghead:


:burn: :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Weather the store bro! I know how it is to have it cascade on ya.


BOUT TO THRO DA HANDS IN THA AIR AND SAY FUK IT!!!!!:facepalm:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

TTT! FOR DA HOMIES!!!!




SPECIAL INVITE FOR ALL OF YOU TO GET YOUR FREE GRUB ON!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

couple of pics from the OKC show this past saturday


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

on them streets after the show


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I WILL HAVE MAPS AT THE CRUISE, WE ARE STARTING AT ECHO LAKE PARK AND ENDING AT THE SONIC ON MAIN.








WE WILL BE GIVING TWO BEST OF SHOW AWARDS AND A ROLLIN DEEP AWARD SO GET OUT THEM BAD ASS LOLOS AND COME OUT AND CRUISE


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> FUKN A/C WENT OUT TODAY! GOT THREE SPEEDING TICKET GOING OUTA TOWN THIS WEKEND AND MY SON GOT SICK!!! I SWEAR EVERY TIME I TAKE ONE STEP FOWARD I TAKE 5 MOE BACK!!!:banghead:


Same here got 2 speeding tickets on d way back from corpus christi this weekend Fucking suck cus i makes my living of my class A CDL. Now i gotta get a dam lawyer


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I WILL HAVE MAPS AT THE CRUISE, WE ARE STARTING AT ECHO LAKE PARK AND ENDING AT THE SONIC ON MAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant wait


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> on them streets after the show


thats a bad ass pic damn Rudy needs to learn how to close the passenger door next time.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


HOP IS GOING TO PAY OUT $250 TO A WINNER TAKE ALL. MUST BE ALREAST TWO HOPPERS. GT OKC IS BRINGING ONE SO WE NEED AT MINIMUM ONE MORE.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> thats a bad ass pic damn Rudy needs to learn how to close the passenger door next time.


Yea he does


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

The route Please advise if this is correct Joe


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

That is correct thanks alot Juan


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 4 guests)

ENOUGH SAID
A&M-Custom
Texas Massacre
A&M would love to see u guys hopper out there putting on a show


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> FUKN A/C WENT OUT TODAY! GOT THREE SPEEDING TICKET GOING OUTA TOWN THIS WEKEND AND MY SON GOT SICK!!! I SWEAR EVERY TIME I TAKE ONE STEP FOWARD I TAKE 5 MOE BACK!!!:banghead:


Sorry To Hear About Your Weekend... Hope You Boy Get Better Chirs..




ENOUGH SAID said:


> I WILL HAVE MAPS AT THE CRUISE, WE ARE STARTING AT ECHO LAKE PARK AND ENDING AT THE SONIC ON MAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> on them streets after the show


THATS WHATS UP JOE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


ENOUGH SAID said:


> There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (3 members and 4 guests)
> 
> ENOUGH SAID
> A&M-Custom
> ...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SAW THIS ON CRAIGSLIST!!!
G BODY OST SEATS!!!!

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/3176963258.html


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> couple of pics from the OKC show this past saturday


 CAR LOOKING GOOD JOE :thumbsup:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking for a hood and trunk for a 64 impala..anyone w a lead pm me..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> CAR LOOKING GOOD JOE :thumbsup:


 

Thanks homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

mrchavez said:


> looking for a hood and trunk for a 64 impala..anyone w a lead pm me..


THERE IS A FEW GOOD PARTS CARS ON CRAIGS LIST RIGHT NOW!!!!


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

asking a 100


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Cruise This Weekend...:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Good Cruise This Weekend...:thumbsup:


DAM IM MISSING SUM GOOD CHIT WITH MY CAR N DA SHOP!!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> Good Cruise This Weekend...:thumbsup:


 whats this weekend homie..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> whats this weekend homie..


Next Weekend Is The Big Cruise.. But I'll Be Rolling This Saturday..:naughty:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Next Weekend Is The Big Cruise.. But I'll Be Rolling This Saturday..:naughty:


LMK what time. should be cool. Any one heading to Joe Pool Lake for the DLR show? I plan on going. would be cool to roll with others.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> LMK what time. should be cool. Any one heading to Joe Pool Lake for the DLR show? I plan on going. would be cool to roll with others.


When Is THe Show For DLR?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

MY HOMIE GOT THAT BASS!!!!


http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/ele/3179613231.html


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> MY HOMIE GOT THAT BASS!!!!
> 
> 
> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/ele/3179613231.html


Hell Yeah You Going To Put Those In The 64?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> When Is THe Show For DLR?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Next Weekend Is The Big Cruise.. But I'll Be Rolling This Saturday..:naughty:


Where you gonna be Rollin this weekend I need to hit the streets!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Insanity car show this weekend also


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Hell Yeah You Going To Put Those In The 64?


NA HE WANTED ME TO POST THEM UP FOR SALE FER HIM!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Looking for some 3-way or 4-way 6x9s if anyone has a hookup on some new or used but good condition lmk.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> NA HE WANTED ME TO POST THEM UP FOR SALE FER HIM!!!


:thumbsup:



chrisdizzle said:


> Where you gonna be Rollin this weekend I need to hit the streets!


South Then North... Thru DownTown With The Music Down...  You Rollin?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Fuck it im pulling out the 6fo!! :happysad: Whos down to help me push!! :nicoderm:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> South Then North... Thru DownTown With The Music Down...  You Rollin?


I'm down, Saturday night when it cools off right!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> Fuck it im pulling out the 6fo!! :happysad: Whos down to help me push!! :nicoderm:


Lets Do It...
Any Updates?



chrisdizzle said:


> I'm down, Saturday night when it cools off right!


Yeah Its HotTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Fuck it im pulling out the 6fo!! :happysad: Whos down to help me push!! :nicoderm:


hey man I can pull you with my 63 :roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

If y'all pulling dres u better pull mine too bwahahah


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> Lets Do It...
> Any Updates?
> 
> 
> ...



o let's do it!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> If y'all pulling dres u better pull mine too bwahahah


lets do it..a nice little line of primerd cars.


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

Rolling this Saturday sounds good to me


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> lets do it..a nice little line of primerd cars.


Mines ain't primered no mo! maybe a little  plus I gotta throw parts in yo back seat! :nicoderm:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Where you gonna be Rollin this weekend I need to hit the streets!


:facepalm:forgot already got plans!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

What's up Juan? How you doin homie, this heats a mother fucker !


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Mines ain't primered no mo! maybe a little  plus I gotta throw parts in yo back seat! :nicoderm:


Parts???Whatchutalkinboutwillis!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> :facepalm:forgot already got plans!


:facepalm::facepalm:




rollin64 said:


> o let's do it!!!





GANGSTAFIED88LS said:


> Rolling this Saturday sounds good to me


Lets Roll


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> :facepalm::facepalm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm down


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

MY HOMIE IS PARTING OUT A COMPLETE 1990 TAN 4 DOOR LINCON

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/ptd/3179383923.html


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone know of a good tint shop here in fort worth...
Thnks.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Anyone know of a good tint shop here in fort worth...
> Thnks.


moes tire and wheel, down the street from me


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Anyone know of a good tint shop here in fort worth...
> Thnks.


Theres One On Beach Going North On The Right On Fossil Dr, Before Boardway.. Ask For Angel


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> *TO ANYONE IN OR AROUND THE DFW METROPLEX.... ON THE HUNT FOR 75-76 CAPRICE AND OR IMPALA, ANY CONDITON 2DR OR 4DR. CASH IN HAND, TRUCK AND TRAILER READY. FINDERS FEE AVAILIBLE IF TRANSACTION GOES THRU*


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> ICED BOXX said:
> 
> 
> > *TO ANYONE IN OR AROUND THE DFW METROPLEX.... ON THE HUNT FOR 75-76 CAPRICE AND OR IMPALA, ANY CONDITON 2DR OR 4DR. CASH IN HAND, TRUCK AND TRAILER READY. FINDERS FEE AVAILIBLE IF TRANSACTION GOES THRU*
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Think I KNow Where One Is At.. Not Sure What Year It Is But I Think Its One Of Those Years...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone need a steering wheel from a 64 belair, biscaine, wagon etc. ?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thnks for the info fellas...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> What's up Juan? How you doin homie, this heats a mother fucker !


You aint lying! You guys heading to any carshows this weekend?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

[QUOTE=Loco


NICE


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


>


WHY SHE ON DA TRAILOR?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Thanks homie


what it do homie why it gotta be so hot right now lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


>


i can tell that pic was from when it wasnt in the 100 degree time of year :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> i can tell that pic was from when it wasnt in the 100 degree time of year :biggrin:


word to your motha


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> what it do homie why it gotta be so hot right now lol


Cause u got the top down letting the sun shine on u


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Cause u got the top down letting the sun shine on u


ONLY WAY TO ROLL!!:yes:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone got a mig welder they don't need? lookin to trade a chrome two pump set up for one!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

npazzin said:


> anyone got a mig welder they don't need? lookin to trade a chrome two pump set up for one!


I have a 110 linchon mig but it dont have bottle justification the flux core wire if it intrest u hit me up i could also throw in a 220 Lincoln stick welder to even out a deal if intrested hit me up 940 210 5047 text would b best


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

FOR SALE CALL MARTIN 













817-696-1932


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks, but i need a 220 mig 


D13CHARRO said:


> I have a 110 linchon mig but it dont have bottle justification the flux core wire if it intrest u hit me up i could also throw in a 220 Lincoln stick welder to even out a deal if intrested hit me up 940 210 5047 text would b best


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


GOODTIMES UP!!!!


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


GTIMERS UP!!!


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


Its going to be GOODTIMES bring lots of water u know TEXAS hot then a b¤£~¥ out there but its all good lots of fun cant wait!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT It Was A Good Cruise Last Night, Then Hit Up The Movies After That.. I Cant Wait For The Outside Movie Theater,,


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BOMB ASS DLR PICNIC. GOOD SEEING ALL THE FORT WORTH LOWRIDERS OUT THERE!!! THANKS TO CREATIONS FOR THE GRUB!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> BOMB ASS DLR PICNIC. GOOD SEEING ALL THE FORT WORTH LOWRIDERS OUT THERE!!! THANKS TO CREATIONS FOR THE GRUB!


Creations CC Always Good Peeps...:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Good morning Fort Worth.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

MORNEN FUNKY TOWN!!!:wave:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lunch bump


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Rough day at the office. Case of the Mondays...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Like Mondays Better Then Fridays....:facepalm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck monday!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Monday's :thumbsdown:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

blanco said:


> Monday's :thumbsdown:




What it do!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> What it do!


Whats Up Peep..? How You Been..?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Whats Up Peep..? How You Been..?










all day everyday!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for the funk


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> all day everyday!!!


Damn.. Slow Down And Take A Breath...:barf:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Need a torque converter for 350 working or not


----------



## andres18954 (Dec 27, 2011)

bad ass rides there


----------



## capriceboy92 (Feb 16, 2012)

juangotti said:


> BOMB ASS DLR PICNIC. GOOD SEEING ALL THE FORT WORTH LOWRIDERS OUT THERE!!! THANKS TO CREATIONS FOR THE GRUB!


No problem Homie any time


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


majestics north texas be there to support :thumbsup:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


I'll be there with my 64


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up everyone


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Today Is The Day... One More Day:rimshot:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Today Is The Day... One More Day:rimshot:


4 :dunno:


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> majestics north texas be there to support :thumbsup:


Thanks for the support homies,hit me up if u off on Friday during the day me and Chuch will probably swing by


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

green ice said:


> I'll be there with my 64


hell yea wanna check out that 64 in person


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

What's up Joe,trying to get the deuce back up so I can be there. The wifey and the daughter looking forward to it homie!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> What's up Joe,trying to get the deuce back up so I can be there. The wifey and the daughter looking forward to it homie!


HELL YEA ! LOOK FORWARD TO MEETING U HOMIE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Thanks for the support homies,hit me up if u off on Friday during the day me and Chuch will probably swing by


1 more day and I'm on my way loko ...


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

What's up foros ....


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> 1 more day and I'm on my way loko ...


FO SHO HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

artisticdream63 said:


> What's up foros ....


WAT IT DEW RAYMOND, GET TO WORK HOMIE


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ULC MEETING FRIDAY HOMIES..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Gonna be another bomb ass weekend.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Weather looks to be cooperating too.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Gonna be another bomb ass weekend.


Yes sir!


----------



## RIDIN DIRTY *64* (Nov 18, 2005)

juangotti said:


> BOMB ASS DLR PICNIC. GOOD SEEING ALL THE FORT WORTH LOWRIDERS OUT THERE!!! THANKS TO CREATIONS FOR THE GRUB!


THANKS FOR COMING OUT BRO !!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

RIDIN DIRTY *64* said:


> THANKS FOR COMING OUT BRO !!


Yesir. Sorry I didnt come say whats up. I made it as far as creations and didnt want to go any further AHAHA


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> ULC MEETING FRIDAY HOMIES..


I will be there with maps of the cruise


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

blanco said:


> 4 :dunno:


Started Puttin In Work On My Next RIde.. Its Going To Take Some Time.. But Lets Hope Itll Be Done In A Year...:x:




OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY said:


> 1 more day and I'm on my way loko ...


You Bringing Your 61 Rag Back To The Metroplex??? :run: Its Coming Out Real Nice..:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> ULC MEETING FRIDAY HOMIES..






ENOUGH SAID said:


> I will be there with maps of the cruise


:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Started Puttin In Work On My Next RIde.. Its Going To Take Some Time.. But Lets Hope Itll Be Done In A Year...:x:


pics or i didnt happen:drama:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

bump for the funk


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice parts car Alex.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Nice parts car Alex.


Right, Alex knows he's gonna bring out a rag! Ballin!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Right, Alex knows he's gonna bring out a rag! Ballin!!!


That is the parts car for the rag.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone have a Transmission crosmember for a 64 impala 4 sale ???


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

blanco said:


> Anyone have a Transmission crosmember for a 64 impala 4 sale ???


If you need one you can used my for know just get one later call me or text me if need it.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> :cheesy:




:ninja:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

blanco said:


> Anyone have a Transmission crosmember for a 64 impala 4 sale ???


I GOT ONE AS WELL!!!! I STAY N EAST SIDE IF THATS CLOSE TO U!!! I WANT A 40 OZ THO!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol seems like theres alot of those sittin around


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Did You Get My Text Oscar.. About Tony Having One... An I Think I Might Have One Also.. Just Let Us Know...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Nice parts car Alex.


Thanks Juan



chrisdizzle said:


> Right, Alex knows he's gonna bring out a rag! Ballin!!!


More LIke Broke..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> :ninja:


Yup Cut Cut :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Have An Extra 64 impala Antenna??


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Anyone Have An Extra 64 impala Antenna??


I GOT THE ONE THAT GOES ON THE FENDER:dunno: FREE IF U NEED IT!!! E BAY HAS THE REARS FER CHEAP!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Tony Is Looking For The Rear Dummy One... If Anyone Has One Hit Me Up Thanks


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Pinche Oscar ya apurate guey...You lucky I moved back to Mexico now I can't wreck your ride when it hits the streets!:buttkick:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks Juan
> 
> 
> More LIke Broke..


 ^^^^This guy!!!:rimshot:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

show67 said:


> If you need one you can used my for know just get one later call me or text me if need it.


No chop chop puto:ninja:...you better fix that mofo right!:facepalm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Foros


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

show67 said:


> If you need one you can used my for know just get one later call me or text me if need it.


thanks bro



dunk420 said:


> I GOT ONE AS WELL!!!! I STAY N EAST SIDE IF THATS CLOSE TO U!!! I WANT A 40 OZ THO!!!


i got u bro thanks 40oz



npazzin said:


> Lol seems like theres alot of those sittin around


i know right



Loco 61 said:


> Did You Get My Text Oscar.. About Tony Having One... An I Think I Might Have One Also.. Just Let Us Know...


got it thanks bro


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

sixty7imp said:


> Pinche Oscar ya apurate guey...You lucky I moved back to Mexico now I can't wreck your ride when it hits the streets!:buttkick:


:facepalm:este guey


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

blanco said:


> :facepalm:este guey


I'm kidding homie!

But you do need to hurry yo ass up on the real!!:rofl:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

sixty7imp said:


> I'm kidding homie!


i know but if u come back i let u drive......my brakes work lol


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

blanco said:


> i know but if u come back i let u drive......my brakes work lol


Shitt if I go back and you let me drive it then it's going to be the get away car!!!:guns::run:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

sixty7imp said:


> Shitt if I go back and you let me drive it then it's going to be the get away car!!!:guns::run:


:loco::nono:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> Shitt if I go back and you let me drive it then it's going to be the get away car!!!:guns::run:


:drama:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> :drama:


:shh:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

THIS WEEKEND, HOPE TO SEE ALL OF THE FT WORTH RIDERS OUT THERE


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> THIS WEEKEND, HOPE TO SEE ALL OF THE FT WORTH RIDERS OUT THERE


MISSING YET ANOTHER EVENT WIT MY CAR GETTING UPGRADED!!!:buttkick:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> MISSING YET ANOTHER EVENT WIT MY CAR GETTING UPGRADED!!!:buttkick:


It happens homie,roll out there with ur boy Wes


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

See you homies tonight at the ULC meeting..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Gonna be a great weekend.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> See you homies tonight at the ULC meeting..


I'll be there


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Gonna be a great weekend.


Yes sir!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> MISSING YET ANOTHER EVENT WIT MY CAR GETTING UPGRADED!!!:buttkick:


You can still come out and show your support, car or no car!! :yes: Cause if we dont support each other, who will?? :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> You can still come out and show your support, car or no car!! :yes: Cause if we dont support each other, who will?? :nicoderm:


X1964


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Just got into Plano, looking forward to stopping by the picnic Sunday. Didn't bring anything, but sounds like it's going to be fun regardless. :thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817.TX. said:


> You can still come out and show your support, car or no car!! :yes: Cause if we dont support each other, who will?? :nicoderm:


True that..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Just got into Plano, looking forward to stopping by the picnic Sunday. Didn't bring anything, but sounds like it's going to be fun regardless. :thumbsup:


Fo sho see u there


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)




----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

ClassicPlayer said:


>


Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ClassicPlayer said:


>


Nice pic regardless


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Another members ride


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Post more pics of that custom. Its clean


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

More to be posted on our club page in my sig.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:thumbsup:


ClassicPlayer said:


> Oops, wrong thread.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

clean ride..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Post more pics of that custom. Its clean


 WHAT UP JUAN..


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

I got the old school prestolite motors in. Hit me up.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> WHAT UP JUAN..


NM bro. Maxin Relaxin like will smith


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> You can still come out and show your support, car or no car!! :yes: Cause if we dont support each other, who will?? :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Just got into Plano, looking forward to stopping by the picnic Sunday. Didn't bring anything, but sounds like it's going to be fun regardless. :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ClassicPlayer said:


> More to be posted on our club page in my sig.


:thumbsup:






olskulow said:


> I got the old school prestolite motors in. Hit me up.


Are They Chrome, You Got Any Pics?




juangotti said:


> NM bro. Maxin Relaxin like will smith


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't know how to put pics on here. The ol school don't come in chrome. But I will be coming up
With something soon to get them chrome.http://static.zoovy.com/img/crite2000/W300-H300-Bffffff/t_motor_prestolite_plus.jpg


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

I almost forgot I'll get the chrome comp motors this Friday 17.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ULC meeting was good tonight but what happen too all the clubs in fort worth tonight...there was three clubs on the schedule for the month of August and that's all who showed up beside of a couple of other clubs..lets get the ULC back up homies.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> NM bro. Maxin Relaxin like will smith


 cool homie lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

olskulow said:


> I almost forgot I'll get the chrome comp motors this Friday 17.


Are Those With The Two Power POst?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> ULC meeting was good tonight but what happen too all the clubs in fort worth tonight...there was three clubs on the schedule for the month of August and that's all who showed up beside of a couple of other clubs..lets get the ULC back up homies.


X2 
ANd
Good Job On Being The Spoke Person Tonight Homie...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Looking forward to tonights cruise.


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

SergDog82 said:


> ULC meeting was good tonight but what happen too all the clubs in fort worth tonight...there was three clubs on the schedule for the month of August and that's all who showed up beside of a couple of other clubs..lets get the ULC back up homies.


Wish i didnt work nites iv never been to those meetings job wont let me 7pm to 7am. Maby one day


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> X2
> ANd
> Good Job On Being The Spoke Person Tonight Homie...


First time was cool lol thanks homie..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning homies,cruise nite tonite


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Just Cruisen.Lets do this


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

-SUPER62- said:


> Looking forward to tonights cruise.


It was nice meeting you yesterday homie!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> It was nice meeting you yesterday homie!


Nice meeting you too homie.... Too bad you are outta town, we coulda cruised tonight.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

support the homie joe t and GOODTIMES CC tonight echo lake in southside..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

Looks like a good turn out for the cruise


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

It Was A Good Cruise... Thank Goodtimes For Putting It Down...:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

X2 nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> It Was A Good Cruise... Thank Goodtimes For Putting It Down...:thumbsup:


x3 very nice turn out!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the support riders, bad ass cruise tonite.congrats to Skim and David on the best of show awards and Strickly Familia on the Rollin deep award. See you homies in the morning at the picnic for some more goodtimes


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

That was bad ass last night.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

any pics from this weekend?


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Joe, awesome picnic!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Great Picnic... GoodTimes.. 
Heres A Pic From Us Winning The Tug Of War Champion Plauqe ... 
Good Job:*

*Creations CC

Prominent CC

Techniques CC
&
Fort Worth CC*


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

On behalf of GOODTIMES CC we would like to thank everyone who came out to the picnic. We had a bad ass time and hope everyone else did too.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres Couple More Pics..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Thanks for all the support riders, bad ass cruise tonite.congrats to Skim and David on the best of show awards and Strickly Familia on the Rollin deep award. See you homies in the morning at the picnic for some more goodtimes


:thumbsup:


----------



## showtimez2001 (Jan 8, 2003)

Who won the hop?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

showtimez2001 said:


> Who won the hop?


Swithman from "I" with 75".


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Good turn out this weekend and big ups to the GT familia nice work fellas....
I made it out late to the picnic and u guys Whr busy loading up a car...
But again good work!


----------



## showtimez2001 (Jan 8, 2003)

fo sho, im still crunk about it...good turn out!!!! GT keep holdin it down!


ENOUGH SAID said:


> Swithman from "I" with 75".


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Tony from Prominent - BEST OF SHOW CAR

Jose from Cowboys Life- BEST OF SHOW TRUCK

Homie John from New Wave- BEST OF SHOW BOMB

Los Finos- CLUB PARTICIPATION AWARD

Mando from Majestix- GOODTIMES choice award


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Good turn out this weekend and big ups to the GT familia nice work fellas....
> I made it out late to the picnic and u guys Whr busy loading up a car...
> But again good work!


thanks homie


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Great picnic Joe... Probably one of the best picnics that I been to at that park.... Had a great time kicking it with the big M homies and the goodtimes crew. Great turnout and mad cars.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that made it out over the weekend. Here's a few pics from both days.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> Great picnic Joe... Probably one of the best picnics that I been to at that park.... Had a great time kicking it with the big M homies and the goodtimes crew. Great turnout and mad cars.


Thanks homie for ur support at cruise and picnic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that made it out over the weekend. Here's a few pics from both days.
> View attachment 524915
> View attachment 524916
> 
> ...



:h5: Nice PIcs...


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks homies ... it was a badass weekend and some goodtimes kicking it wt all the homies ..... thanks to everybody for comin out....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bomb ass weekend as predicted. Damn GT yall filled up Echo lake Park


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for True Classics support,hope yall had a good time


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Had a great time at the GT picnic!! Here some pics I snapped!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Sweet pics Andy :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loveing this lowlife. Yesir


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*GOODTIMES - Picnic 2012*

GOODTIMES, GOOD PICNIC! ALLOT OF RIDES AND ALLOT OF SPECTATORS!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

The pics just keep rolling in :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Great pixs. Nice fleet ^^^


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Some pics that the homie Pancho snapped..


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Man i dont wanna sound like im hating but why alter the pics! 1 or 2 would be cool but changing the colors on every pic takes away from the true image!! Just my .02 pesos!! :420: :nicoderm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I like the effects. Looks good to me!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SWEET PICS, I AM HAVING TO RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE ALOT CAUSE I DIDNT GET MUCH OF A CHANCE TO TAKE ANY.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

I gotta give props when deserved that was a remarkable outcome. GOODTIMES def put it down! Great turn out plenty of fun.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ICED BOXX said:


> I gotta give props when deserved that was a remarkable outcome. GOODTIMES def put it down! Great turn out plenty of fun.


THANKS BIG DAWG, APPRICATE YALL COMIN OUT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesir


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Bad Ass Pics Homies.... Always Good Seeing All The Homies From D-Town And All Around The US And Canada.. Mad Props :h5:*


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

A VIDEO FROM SATURDAY AT ECHO LAKE..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> A VIDEO FROM SATURDAY AT ECHO LAKE..


Nice Vid Sergio..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres Acouple Pics From Last Saturday Morning At Curtis's You Got To Love The Pin Up Girls.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Couple More From The Cruise
*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> *Couple More From The Cruise
> *


Thats a tight pic!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

LOOKS LIKE GOOD TIMES PUT IT DOWN!!!! :thumbsup:

COOL PIX ALEX


----------



## Jerm1 (Nov 16, 2010)

Marko57 said:


>


Badass Belair :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> LOOKS LIKE GOOD TIMES PUT IT DOWN!!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> COOL PIX ALEX


:thumbsup:





Jerm1 said:


> Badass Belair :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Yeah Its Clean...uffin:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> *Couple More From The Cruise
> *


sweet pics


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

missed out a good cruise and carshow keep it up fort worth


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2!!!!!!my car ain't anywhere near don't but i got some chinas on my daily :rimshot:



lolows said:


> missed out a good cruise and carshow keep it up fort worth


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

For sale if interested hit me up, my kid can no longer use it.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTMFT FUNKY TOWN


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 526760
> View attachment 526761
> 
> View attachment 526762
> ...


Looks Sweet... Im Getting Stuff Together To Build My Baby Girls


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Looks Sweet... Im Getting Stuff Together To Build My Baby Girls


They are nice toys I wish I had one when I was that age, now my kid has 2 Big wheels trucks and a quad so he pays no attention to a candy apple red trike. :facepalm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

2 more 64's BAWLIN!!! Getting on that Benny Level


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> 2 more 64's BAWLIN!!! Getting on that Benny Level


Lmao!!!!
I don't plan on keeping them round long!!! 
Flip city!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

And far frum ballen! Mer like cralin!!!! Lol

Just tryn to turn my three nickels n to a quarter!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 526760
> View attachment 526761
> 
> View attachment 526762
> ...


Bad ass trike right there


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

lolows said:


> missed out a good cruise and carshow keep it up fort worth


Yea u did Ivan,did u make it to Vernon?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Is there anything going down Saturday my only day off ???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> They are nice toys I wish I had one when I was that age, now my kid has 2 Big wheels trucks and a quad so he pays no attention to a candy apple red trike. :facepalm:


I Know What You Mean, Kids They Just Get To Big To Quick... ANd They Have Way Cooler Stuff Then What We Had...:facepalm:




SergDog82 said:


> Is there anything going down Saturday my only day off ???


Didnt See Anything On The ULC Calendar For Sunday..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*THIS SATURDAY NIGHT WE WILL BE AT WENDY'S ON 7TH STREET FORT WORTH TO THROW A CRUISE... WE'LL BE THERE AT 8PM.. LETS KEEP THE CRUISE GOING THERES NOTHING BETTER THEN CRUISING THE STREETS IN OUR RIDES*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^^ pick me up! TGIF 817!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> *THIS SATURDAY NIGHT WE WILL BE AT WENDY'S ON 7TH STREET FORT WORTH TO THROW A CRUISE... WE'LL BE THERE AT 8PM.. LETS KEEP THE CRUISE GOING THERES NOTHING BETTER THEN CRUISING THE STREETS IN OUR RIDES*


Let's go!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

/\ me to


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> View attachment 526760
> View attachment 526761
> 
> View attachment 526762
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> *THIS SATURDAY NIGHT WE WILL BE AT WENDY'S ON 7TH STREET FORT WORTH TO THROW A CRUISE... WE'LL BE THERE AT 8PM.. LETS KEEP THE CRUISE GOING THERES NOTHING BETTER THEN CRUISING THE STREETS IN OUR RIDES*


I'm down!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

SergDog82 said:


> Is there anything going down Saturday my only day off ???


Your panties will be going down.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> *THIS SATURDAY NIGHT WE WILL BE AT WENDY'S ON 7TH STREET FORT WORTH TO THROW A CRUISE... WE'LL BE THERE AT 8PM.. LETS KEEP THE CRUISE GOING THERES NOTHING BETTER THEN CRUISING THE STREETS IN OUR RIDES*


:banghead:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Great Southwest Swapmeet - Friday thru Sunday Sep 14-16 (entry for setup on Thurs. 13th) at Sheriff's Posse Rodeo Grounds in Decatur, Texas. INFO: (940)271-1005

for the fellas with a shit load of extra time off


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FOR SALE, 1995 CADI DEVILLE. $1200 OBO CONTACT JOE T FOR MORE INFO. 940-368-6620


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> :banghead:


Im going to try to make it to this one..


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> *THIS SATURDAY NIGHT WE WILL BE AT WENDY'S ON 7TH STREET FORT WORTH TO THROW A CRUISE... WE'LL BE THERE AT 8PM.. LETS KEEP THE CRUISE GOING THERES NOTHING BETTER THEN CRUISING THE STREETS IN OUR RIDES*


Hell yea finally off on sat and sunday its been a while ill be there in my bucket its kind of a pos now but ill have it show ready next summer


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> *THIS SATURDAY NIGHT WE WILL BE AT WENDY'S ON 7TH STREET FORT WORTH TO THROW A CRUISE... WE'LL BE THERE AT 8PM.. LETS KEEP THE CRUISE GOING THERES NOTHING BETTER THEN CRUISING THE STREETS IN OUR RIDES*


hope it dont f'n rain


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ill PIck Everyone Up... Hop It Dont Rain Tho....:banghead: Like Tonight:thumbsdown:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:roflmao:


Rollin Rich 82 said:


> Your panties will be going down.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Im going to try to make it to this one..


You get your chrome?


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Anyone know about d carshow next sat at river oaks embroidery is there gonna b a show or is it just talk. Any info let me know ill be off friday and saturday trying to enjoy my weekends cuz they are mainly during the middle of d week


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> Your panties will be going down.


What the fuck lol..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

D13CHARRO said:


> Anyone know about d carshow next sat at river oaks embroidery is there gonna b a show or is it just talk. Any info let me know ill be off friday and saturday trying to enjoy my weekends cuz they are mainly during the middle of d week


*Strictly Familia CC 1st
Annual Benefit Car Show @ 5153 River Oaks Bld.
River Oaks 8-25-12*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Ill PIck Everyone Up... Hop It Dont Rain Tho....:banghead: Like Tonight:thumbsdown:


Gud seeing everybody at turtles! Had a good time! That cars going to b amazing turtle!! Keep up tha hard Werk and it's sure paying off quick! Happy b day!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Hope it stops raining, I wanna cruise tonight!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I can't make it tonite,sorry


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Gud seeing everybody at turtles! Had a good time! That cars going to b amazing turtle!! Keep up tha hard Werk and it's sure paying off quick! Happy b day!


Thanks for coming homie and thnks for the gift....


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Bump


was sup cuh!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> was sup cuh!


At my Lil cousins bday


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

How did the cruise go?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> How did the cruise go?


It rained hard.... Pretty sure nobody went.... Well, atleast I didn't.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Shift+R improves the quality of this image. Shift+A improves the quality of all images on this page.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

-SUPER62- said:


> It rained hard.... Pretty sure nobody went.... Well, atleast I didn't.


Right I was gonna try to cruise my boat down there:roflmao:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Gud seeing everybody at turtles! Had a good time! That cars going to b amazing turtle!! Keep up tha hard Werk and it's sure paying off quick! Happy b day!


Seemed Like All The LIL Crew Was Over THere...:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


>


Hell ya! I should be able to make this one


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> Hell ya! I should be able to make this one



:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


>


sawweet


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


>


the free food was a typo, disregard that


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> the free food was a typo, disregard that


:facepalm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ive got an 87 suburban if any body wants one 800.00 runs and drives good.
lowerd and flat black


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> ive got an 87 suburban if any body wants one 800.00 runs and drives good.
> lowerd and flat black



Gud deal


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Gud deal


yea man..its never left me stuck

alot of impala parts been hauled in this bad boy.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> ive got an 87 suburban if any body wants one 800.00 runs and drives good.
> lowerd and flat black


That Would Be A Good BASS MACHINE..:h5:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ICED BOXX said:


> the free food was a typo, disregard that


No free food..DAMN LOL


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Im looking for a used setup for a homie of mine if anyone has one hit me up thanks


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

GOT A 59 - 64 IMPALA FRONT DISK BRAKE KIT NEW IN THA BOX!!!! 
NOT CROSS DRILLED R SLOTTED BUT THEY DO LOOK VERY HEAVY DUTY!!!!

400 TAKES IT
NO BOSTER R MASTER 
ONLY CALAPERS ,BRAKES, ROTERS ,ASSY HARDWARE ,AND MOUNTING PLATES NEVER INSTAILED STILL N BOXES!!

817 709 4391 CHRISuffin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats up Fellas!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Whats up Fellas!


What's up big dog!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew funky towners


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> No free food..DAMN LOL


Well for you its all you can eat, want tube steak or trouser trout?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

ICED BOXX said:


> Well for you its all you can eat, want tube steak or trouser trout?


Will it be marinated in fruit of the loom?....lmao


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lol.....Y'all fools crazy


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

A smothered burrito covered in underware


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ICED BOXX said:


> Well for you its all you can eat, want tube steak or trouser trout?


He prolly eaten that right now. Heard he on lock down. FREE MY BOY SERGIO BWHAHAHAAHAHAHA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Hope To See Everyone There Tomorrow Night.. We Need To Talk About New Meeting Place And If We Are Going To Change The Date of The Meetings.. Please Lets Have Full Attendance..!*


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> *Hope To See Everyone There Tomorrow Night.. We Need To Talk About New Meeting Place And If We Are Going To Change The Date of The Meetings.. Please Lets Have Full Attendance..!*


new meeting place?? Im in!! are chips and salsa in the future??:dunno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> new meeting place?? Im in!! are chips and salsa in the future??:dunno:


See you There...:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> GOT A 59 - 64 IMPALA FRONT DISK BRAKE KIT NEW IN THA BOX!!!!
> NOT CROSS DRILLED R SLOTTED BUT THEY DO LOOK VERY HEAVY DUTY!!!!
> 
> 400 TAKES IT
> ...



$350 cash if bought b 4 Sunday! After that goes back up!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Sup


Wut up loco


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

HOLY MOTHER :chuck:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> HOLY MOTHER :chuck:


Saw that last week. Looks crazy. looks like it bolts together


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

How does the weather look like in dfw goin to six flags


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Saw that last week. Looks crazy. looks like it bolts together


it was cut into 4 pieces to chrome and gold plate.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

lolows said:


> How does the weather look like in dfw goin to six flags


never can tell in Texas homie,it can be sunny in Dallas and snowing in ft worth. Six flags is in the middle so it could be raining at the same damn time lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Roll call for ULC who's going?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> never can tell in Texas homie,it can be sunny in Dallas and snowing in ft worth. Six flags is in the middle so it could be raining at the same damn time lol


BWAHAHAH FOREAL


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Roll call for ULC who's going?


see yall there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

It was cool seeing everyone at the meeting last night.. big ups to Joe T and Tony for taking on being spokes man. Thanks fellas.:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

AT WERK:420:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> It was cool seeing everyone at the meeting last night.. big ups to Joe T and Tony for taking on being spokes man. Thanks fellas.:thumbsup:


thanks Alex,lets get this organization back on track and get all the ft worth clubs involved again.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> thanks Alex,lets get this organization back on track and get all the ft worth clubs involved again.


MAN I WUD LOVE TO GO TO MORE MEETINGS BUT BETWEEN WERK CARS AND MY 2 YEAR OLD I GOT NO TIME TO DO N E THING!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Day of meeting has been changed to Thursday opposite of ula so this might help. First meeting will be September 13th. More info to come soon


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

YESTERDAY MUSTA BEN COOL CAR DAY AT THE JOB CUZ FIRST ONE OF MY BOYS FINALY GOT HIS BOMB ON THE ROAD SO I WAS DRIVING THE GOLF CART DOWN TO HIS PART OF THE COMPANY TO CHECK HIS CHIT OUT AND ON THE WAY THIS COLECTOR CAR PLACE ACROSS THE STREET WAS UNLOADING THIS MINI CAR THAT DUDE TOLD ME HE PAID 40K FER!!! 

(I TRIED TO MAKE A STR8 TRADE FER THA GOLF CART WITH NO LUCK)
NOTICE THAT ITS A VERT THO!!!!:thumbsup:


















CHICK FROM THA JOB WANTED TO POSE LOL!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> YESTERDAY MUSTA BEN COOL CAR DAY AT THE JOB CUZ FIRST ONE OF MY BOYS FINALY GOT HIS BOMB ON THE ROAD SO I WAS DRIVING THE GOLF CART DOWN TO HIS PART OF THE COMPANY TO CHECK HIS CHIT OUT AND ON THE WAY THIS COLECTOR CAR PLACE ACROSS THE STREET WAS UNLOADING THIS MINI CAR THAT DUDE TOLD ME HE PAID 40K FER!!!
> 
> (I TRIED TO MAKE A STR8 TRADE FER THA GOLF CART WITH NO LUCK)
> NOTICE THAT ITS A VERT THO!!!!:thumbsup:
> ...


They had one of those on one of those storage shows befor!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

HOW MANY INCHS U THINK IT CUD HOP?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Maybe 35" before it flips


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Maybe 35" before it flips


SINGLE PUMP TO THA UUAAA UAAAA WITCH ONE IS THA NOSE????:facepalm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ALSO NOTICE THE GUYS GREEN LAMO IN THA BACK GROUND!!! THATS HIS DAILY!!! HES GOT ALOT OF HIGH END CHIT HE COLECTS!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ONE OF HIS OTHER CARS!!!


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> HOLY MOTHER :chuck:


that frame came out really nice I got the opportunity to wrap that frame up for them the crew at Krazy Kutting are putting out some major work


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

That Frame was built for this car from south Tx...


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Anybody going to the strictly famila cc show in river oaks?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FOUND THIS VERT CADI FER 500 WITH CLEAR TITLE!!!! N E BODY INTRESTED???

ALSO FOUND A COOL OL SCOO DELIVERY TRUCK WITH TITLE FER 400 BUKS!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Me Oscar hit up the junkyardS & the estate sale s this morning


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

A&M-Custom said:


> That Frame was built for this car from south Tx...


That cutty is off the hook I've seen it at the shows. :bowrofl:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Me Oscar hit up the junkyardS & the estate sale s this morning


Nice daily!!!! Good morning to cruz!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Come down and support local boxing for kids @ 5171 River oaks Blvd


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice pic Loco


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> Come down and support local boxing for kids @ 5171 River oaks Blvd


What happened. When we pulled up there was nothing there except cops loading up a blue caprice on a tow truck.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Joe T where you at?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Sup Joe T where you at?


right here homie,Rockwood park


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks


It was good chillin with homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

yes Sir


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

rollin64 said:


> It was good chillin with homies


Oh yea its always good homies


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Oh yea its always good homies


 X 64


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

rollin64 said:


> It was good chillin with homies


fo sho


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> fo sho


your 64 looking clean like always Joe T


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

rollin64 said:


> your 64 looking clean like always Joe T


thanks bro


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Need a couple of small pices chromed where is d best place to go


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

D13CHARRO said:


> Need a couple of small pices chromed where is d best place to go


carlos 214-498-2952


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

D13CHARRO said:


> What happened. When we pulled up there was nothing there except cops loading up a blue caprice on a tow truck.


Why did they load it up?? That sucks ass!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> Why did they load it up?? That sucks ass!!  :nicoderm:


they Ran everyone off they Said we needed a permit to have that Many people there. not Sure why they took that car. thinK they wur Just trying to give US a hard time


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Everyone ended up going to Rockwood park


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Hater ass pigs lmao


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Oscar


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Sup Oscar[/QUOTE
> 
> chilen :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

:420:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> He prolly eaten that right now. Heard he on lock down. FREE MY BOY SERGIO BWHAHAHAAHAHAHA


What up homie got out yesterday and I didn't drop the soap lol ...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> What up homie got out yesterday and I didn't drop the soap lol ...


LOL Glad you good!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> LOL Glad you good!


Ill see u this weekend homie if u go to majestics picnic..


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

What side of the park is Majestics gonna be on at Trinity Park?? :nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

3 pic-nics this Sunday all in the same park should be a packed house... Oh and a family reunion going down also.
Majestics DFW... Impalas Ss and Malo Cc... Should be good!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wats good homies


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> 3 pic-nics this Sunday all in the same park should be a packed house... Oh and a family reunion going down also.
> Majestics DFW... Impalas Ss and Malo Cc... Should be good!


Oh damn that is going to be bad ass!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Oh damn that is going to be bad ass!


or a total disaster


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ICED BOXX said:


> or a total disaster


LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Heres Some Pics JOE T Sent Me From Trinity Park Back In The Day... Thanks Joe T


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Heres Some Pics JOE T Sent Me From Trinity Park Back In The Day... Thanks Joe T


thanks Alex based on wat I was driving I would say that was 1996 or 1997


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> thanks Alex based on wat I was driving I would say that was 1996 or 1997


Hey Joe, were you in the beetle or the CRX?...jk...the CRX reminds me of my 91 civic hatchback I had on some 14 inch player bolt ons....shit used to rub like on every turn....lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ICED BOXX said:


> or a total disaster


LOL


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Heres Some Pics JOE T Sent Me From Trinity Park Back In The Day... Thanks Joe T


The good old days.....


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> What side of the park is Majestics gonna be on at Trinity Park?? :nicoderm:


every side


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> every side


Cool Ill be by the duck pond posted up!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> Hey Joe, were you in the beetle or the CRX?...jk...the CRX reminds me of my 91 civic hatchback I had on some 14 inch player bolt ons....shit used to rub like on every turn....lol


I was in a eagle talon on 13" gold center bolt ons


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Heres Some Pics JOE T Sent Me From Trinity Park Back In The Day... Thanks Joe T








How bout a topic or Facebook page of Cruising Main st and Trinity park back in the day so everyone can post pics and videos?:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> What side of the park is Majestics gonna be on at Trinity Park?? :nicoderm:


We are going to try and be at the pavilion were everyone post up


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> 3 pic-nics this Sunday all in the same park should be a packed house... Oh and a family reunion going down also.
> Majestics DFW... Impalas Ss and Malo Cc... Should be good!


Yes sir it should be good it's going down everyone chilling together and having a good time how it should be


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Yes sir it should be good it's going down everyone chilling together and having a good time how it should be


WILL MY RIDE B READY:x:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foritos


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> WILL MY RIDE B READY:x:


Oh yea


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> Cool Ill be by the duck pond posted up!! :h5: :nicoderm:


BRING A COUPLE EXTRA LOAFS OF BREAD, I GOT FIVE CHILDRENS:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Oh yea


U JUST MADE MY DAY:boink:

SEE YALL THERE NEW AN IMPROVED:h5:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> U JUST MADE MY DAY:boink:
> 
> SEE YALL THERE NEW AN IMPROVED:h5:


Yes sir homie


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

I will be cooking out there also...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone want to roll to D.Town for a Show On Sat. hit me up


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Anyone want to roll to D.Town for a Show On Sat. hit me up


IF MY CHIT IS DONE I WOULD LIKE TO ROLL OUT:run:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Yes sir it should be good it's going down everyone chilling together and having a good time how it should be


BEST PART IS THAT THE FORECAST IS SUNNY BUT ONLY 98!!! AND WE NO THAT ANT HOT ROUND HERE!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat show is it ALEX


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Anyone want to roll to D.Town for a Show On Sat. hit me up


what time and where abouts? I might be available to roll out


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Its this Saturday ln Deed Ellum. Im headed out there around 11? anyone Need a ride hit me up. i11 scoop you up.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ToTheTop
:wave:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

What up homies..


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Loco 61 said:


> Its this Saturday ln Deed Ellum. Im headed out there around 11? anyone Need a ride hit me up. i11 scoop you up.


I am thinking about going to the invasion also I will let you know.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas Massacre said:


> I am thinking about going to the invasion also I will let you know.


Cool.. Let Me Know Thinking Of Just Taking A Cruise Up There Walking Around Then Rolling Back.. :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TGIF foockers!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Q vo foros was sappaning tonite. gotta work d weekend today is my only nite off


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Gonna be a bomb ass Day!! Samuels Ave!!! Ill post pics later


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Anything going on tonight?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

sumtimes these old impalas put up a good hard fight to stay put huu tony???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks for Rolling with me to deep Ellum Oscar. it was cool meeting up with sin7 and the Crew thanks for that New York pizza. We ended up Rolling back with Resto Dan


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks for Rolling with me to deep Ellum Oscar. it was cool meeting up with sin7 and the Crew thanks for that New York pizza. We ended up Rolling back with Resto Dan


Hell yea bro thanks for takiing me and my kido we had a good time :h5:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

It was great seeing you guys out here! that 30" pizza did a number on me. I was ready for a siesta after that. 

Big props to you alex for bringing the bubble top and repping Foros. You had a steady crowd all day.


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Once again got pulled over in d monte coming back from foros last nite for a l.e.d. stip that i have facing foward towards d front of d car lighting up my C.C. plaque as far as i know its not illegal i got pissed off and refused to show d cop my license or insurance since i had done nothing wrong. I was arrested and spent d nite i jail bailed out in d morring 500 bones to get out. Maby i was wrong to not show id but they again had stoped us for no reason i thought if u havent done anything illegal u didnt have to show id


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

D13CHARRO said:


> Once again got pulled over in d monte coming back from foros last nite for a l.e.d. stip that i have facing foward towards d front of d car lighting up my C.C. plaque as far as i know its not illegal i got pissed off and refused to show d cop my license or insurance since i had done nothing wrong. I was arrested and spent d nite i jail bailed out in d morring 500 bones to get out. Maby i was wrong to not show id but they again had stoped us for no reason i thought if u havent done anything illegal u didnt have to show id


its all in the way you approach it..

I also know this.. You cant ride around with the interior of your car illuminated.That could be the premise on wich he stopped you at.
Did he tell you the offence he pulled you over for??


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

We never win those battles! I've tried so many times! An so many nights n jail!! So now wen I no fer sure I'm going!!! I start talking cash shit to dem fools! Keeping n mind not to threaten r spit on them !!! as much as I want to!!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

He said i was stop for a white light facing d rear of d car which was complete bullshit he said its illegal cus d car behind me could think its d headlights of an on coming vehicle. I told him thats d stupiest escuse iv ever herd


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice turnout today guys!!


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

where's the pic's gente post em up.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

D13CHARRO said:


> Once again got pulled over in d monte coming back from foros last nite for a l.e.d. stip that i have facing foward towards d front of d car lighting up my C.C. plaque as far as i know its not illegal i got pissed off and refused to show d cop my license or insurance since i had done nothing wrong. I was arrested and spent d nite i jail bailed out in d morring 500 bones to get out. Maby i was wrong to not show id but they again had stoped us for no reason i thought if u havent done anything illegal u didnt have to show id


That sucke bro.. They prob pulled you over to see what you were up to and used G.O.547.305. RESTRICTIONS ON USE OF LIGHTS. to legally do it. Not sure how bright that light is but I think any light inside the car shouldnt be bright enough to see 75 feet away while the car is in motion...of course 1st reponders vehicles do not count... yup refusing to show ID will get u in jail!! glad evrything worked out bro! And the"cash" shit talking isnt illegal.. just maks things harder for you.. Oh you have to show ID to any peace officer by law... Thats why it is illegal not to have ID on you....But i feel you on why should you show ID if you didnt do anything.... Double egde sword... If you you didnt do anything illegal or have warrents then just show it. The law is crazy man... I can see both sides clearly.... there are some officers that go above and beyond to be a ass.. And there are people who are jerks to officers that are really being cool....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Had a good tyme at da picnic!! Thomas and jose got down on my trunk setup!! Those who were there saw and that was all dirty!! There was hela clean rides out there! Who's clean ass 61 drop was that layed in da grass!!! Good times!!!!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

DONUTS said:


> That sucke bro.. They prob pulled you over to see what you were up to and used G.O.547.305. RESTRICTIONS ON USE OF LIGHTS. to legally do it. Not sure how bright that light is but I think any light inside the car shouldnt be bright enough to see 75 feet away while the car is in motion...of course 1st reponders vehicles do not count... yup refusing to show ID will get u in jail!! glad evrything worked out bro! And the"cash" shit talking isnt illegal.. just maks things harder for you.. Oh you have to show ID to any peace officer by law... Thats why it is illegal not to have ID on you....But i feel you on why should you show ID if you didnt do anything.... Double egde sword... If you you didnt do anything illegal or have warrents then just show it. The law is crazy man... I can see both sides clearly.... there are some officers that go above and beyond to be a ass.. And there are people who are jerks to officers that are really being cool....


As far as i knew the light could not exceed 300 candle light and could not light d road more than 50 feet im normally not an ass to cop and just go along with it so i can b on my way asap but dam enough is enough i finally snaped cost me big but o well i had also asked a d.o.t. cop about it before installing d light he said its ok im i CDL driver so i dont want to drive around with illegal lights on my cars on monday im going to talk to a lawyer about making a complaint cuz iv had it. When i gave my wife custady of d car cus she was in d passanger side d cop asked her for her license she gave it to him and he asked her if it was real. What d hell is that suppose to mean.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

^^^ PM sent


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bad ass Picnic. Shout out to Majestics and Impalas Southside for cool picnic. Shout out to my Boys Ricky/John + Rollerz for the grub. Hella fun time.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Yesterday was off the hook


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> Yesterday was off the hook.


yea man...Good seeing you again tony.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> yea man...Good seeing you again tony.


Good to see u and the 63 out yesterday. It was hot as a mofo!


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Had a good tyme at da picnic!! Thomas and jose got down on my trunk setup!! Those who were there saw and that was all dirty!! There was hela clean rides out there! Who's clean ass 61 drop was that layed in da grass!!! Good times!!!!


Yeah man Thomas and Jose did a nice job looks really good. Even with it dirty it still looked bad ass.


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Majestics put it down yesterday. I was cool hanging with family and friends. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sin7 said:


>


Nice Pic Luis!! Had a great time yesterday at the Picnic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

season 2 tonight Alex ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Impala build


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> season 2 tonight Alex ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Impala build


ill be watching it :thumbsup:


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

^^^ what show is this?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> ill be watching it :thumbsup:


Thanks for stopping by and gracing us with your presence yesterday.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sup dizzle..!!!

we missed you yesterday..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

hittin back bumper said:


> ^^^ what show is this?


http://dsc.discovery.com/tv-shows/fast-n-loud/videos/what-did-the-kangaroo-do-to-you.htm


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Oh yea I saw a few episodes they so some bad ass work, which one of u fockers is on it or what


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Dunk420 pulling into the park.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

hittin back bumper said:


> Oh yea I saw a few episodes they so some bad ass work, which one of u fockers is on it or what


8T4MC and ChrisDizzle

Dave and Chris Superstars :nicoderm:

Good seeing all the homies yesterday

Latin Kustoms had Some Nice Rides.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> sup dizzle..!!!
> 
> we missed you yesterday..


I know, but it was cool having all my nieces over for the weekend.
Even though my house look like an atomic bomb went of in that bitch, I'll make the next one!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


>


Man that white guy in the black is almost as sexy as his caddy!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> Dunk420 pulling into the park.


thanks fer da pic chris!!!! I MAY LOOK COOL BUT I WAS FUKN MELTING!!! LMAO!!!


BIG SHOUT OUT TO THOMAS AND JOSE!!!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

BETTER HIT EM UP B 4 THERE SECUDULE GETS BOOKED UP


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

It's been booked up homie, stayin busy....lol....glad you liked it, my favorite setup so far.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

They hooked your shit up, that shit looks nice!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Looks good Chris,great work Tomas and Jose


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> thanks fer da pic chris!!!! I MAY LOOK COOL BUT I WAS FUKN MELTING!!! LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> BIG SHOUT OUT TO THOMAS AND JOSE!!!!!!


Sweet setup


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> thanks fer da pic chris!!!! I MAY LOOK COOL BUT I WAS FUKN MELTING!!! LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> BIG SHOUT OUT TO THOMAS AND JOSE!!!!!!


Damn like I said yesterday the new set up is unreal, they really got down,,


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'm happy with it! Just need to get a nice paint job and a new top boot combo then I can call it a wrap!!!! Much props to Thomas and jose fer getting down on my car and being patient while we were waiting fer chroming!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Oh yea and a/c!!!! Lmao


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> thanks fer da pic chris!!!! I MAY LOOK COOL BUT I WAS FUKN MELTING!!! LMAO!!!
> 
> 
> BIG SHOUT OUT TO THOMAS AND JOSE!!!!!!




looks real Nice Chris


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this made for a damn good shot. Sick laid out.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I was realy feeln dat 61 drop! Seats looket awsome aswell! Would like to no wat code that was!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> 8T4MC and ChrisDizzle
> 
> Dave and Chris Superstars :nicoderm:
> 
> ...


Man I dont know about a superstar..Just build some guns here and there.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

What's up everyone it feels like a Monday but got to make it happen 
And he'll yea that trunk is off the hook we like to make it look good IN&OUT HYDRAULICS


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> What's up everyone it feels like a Monday but got to make it happen
> And he'll yea that trunk is off the hook we like to make it look good IN&OUT HYDRAULICS


:h5:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

See below anyone interested get back with Alex or myself. This came from one of the org's of the event.

I wanted to share with you an invitation for the United Lowrider Coucil to be a part of the Downtown Fort Worth Mexican Independence Day parade on Saturday, September the 8th at 11 am. 

This year marks the 47th anniversary for the parade and I know that your organization would have a lot of fun participating in such a historical event. 


I'm attaching an entry form and information about the parade. If this is something that interest you, let me know and I will gladly forward your entry form to the entry organizer.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> See below anyone interested get back with Alex or myself. This came from one of the org's of the event.
> 
> I wanted to share with you an invitation for the United Lowrider Coucil to be a part of the Downtown Fort Worth Mexican Independence Day parade on Saturday, September the 8th at 11 am.
> 
> ...


COUNT ME N JOHN:thumbsup:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Majestics & Impalas Southside picnic*

We had a good time in Ft. Worth this past Sunday, nice rides, cool people and good food! :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

IM LOOKING TO BUY A BIG ASS COMPRESSOR AND A MULTI CHARGER TO CHARGE AT LEAST 4 BATTS AT ONCE!! 
TEXT R CALL WITH WAT U GOT! CASH N HAND!!!

817 709 4391 CHRIS


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> IM LOOKING TO BUY A BIG ASS COMPRESSOR AND A MULTI CHARGER TO CHARGE AT LEAST 4 BATTS AT ONCE!!
> TEXT R CALL WITH WAT U GOT! CASH N HAND!!!
> 
> 817 709 4391 CHRIS


 get on Amazon.com and type in schumaker 1070 I believe and it $180 around. And it's free shipping . There in 3 days and you can do 6 batteries at once . Works great for me bro.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Good seeing all the homies out on Sunday! Cool meeting a few new people as well!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

817.TX. said:


> Good seeing all the homies out on Sunday! Cool meeting a few new people as well!! :nicoderm:


 ya homie,it was nice meeting you bro.it's cool to finally put a face to who your talking to on lay it low.hey dunk I think it's a Schumacher 1072


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TOP DOG '64 said:


> We had a good time in Ft. Worth this past Sunday, nice rides, cool people and good food! :thumbsup:


Looking good Mondo, it was nice seeing all you guys.. It's been awhile..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Inked1 said:


> get on Amazon.com and type in schumaker 1070 I believe and it $180 around. And it's free shipping . There in 3 days and you can do 6 batteries at once . Works great for me bro.


That's one of the best ones.. That's what I use and my old Dayton Charger, it does 2 batt's at one time, LOL.. Was the shit back in the day. Bought it from Andy's Hydraulics back in 1977 I believe. Still works, does 6v, 12v n 24v at 10amps...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Watched that show fast n loud,$42,000 for a 64 ht, really.did you see the under side of the hood.that show is helping the value of our rides, Iam all for it. Lol


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Funky town put it down yesterday, me and my family had a great time.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

GOTTA START THEM OFF YOUNG


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Sigala said:


> View attachment 536075
> 
> 
> GOTTA START THEM OFF YOUNG


Nice!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bar/3250577732.html

IS THIS UR OLD BUG TONY???


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Watched that show fast n loud,$42,000 for a 64 ht, really.did you see the under side of the hood.that show is helping the value of our rides, Iam all for it. Lol


i peeped that under hood as well:loco:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


> i peeped that under hood as well:loco:


Looks like we need to go to Addison to get the top dollar that car came out nice but not worth the money he sold it for.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Inked1 said:


> Funky town put it down yesterday, me and my family had a great time.


looking sharp homies!!!!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> Watched that show fast n loud,$42,000 for a 64 ht, really.did you see the under side of the hood.that show is helping the value of our rides, Iam all for it. Lol


Me and my bro watched it... I was saying they had to make up them prices!!!! of course its TV but they could be a little more realistic... cause if it was worth 42k then I have a 10k project! haha


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

DONUTS said:


> Me and my bro watched it... I was saying they had to make up them prices!!!! of course its TV but they could be a little more realistic... cause if it was worth 42k then I have a 10k project! haha


 It's mostly lies on that show to try and make for better television. I go to school with a guy that personally knows the family of the dude that owns the shop. He told me that the old man that bought that rat rod in the first episode at Texas motor speedway was actually the dad of the guy that owns the shop, they just changed his name . I still like watching those shows but don't believe most of the stuff on there.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

-SUPER62- said:


> It's mostly lies on that show to try and make for better television. I go to school with a guy that personally knows the family of the dude that owns the shop. He told me that the old man that bought that rat rod in the first episode at Texas motor speedway was actually the dad of the guy that owns the shop, they just changed his name . I still like watching those shows but don't believe most of the stuff on there.


TV is so fake!Hahahaha! I am with you I still watch all them shows! passes time brotha!better then watching the depressing news


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

DONUTS said:


> TV is so fake!Hahahaha! I am with you I still watch all them shows! passes time brotha!better then watching the depressing news


Yea, pretty much any of those shows about cars are interesting to me, fake or not.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

DONUTS said:


> Me and my bro watched it... I was saying they had to make up them prices!!!! of course its TV but they could be a little more realistic... cause if it was worth 42k then I have a 10k project! haha


 The thing about it is with those guys your paying for there name! There not going to sell a car to most people for that kind of money, but even befor they had the show they got retarded money for there stuff. I had a coupe deville they bagged a while back and I knew the guy that had it bagged buy them he paid like 5 grand for the job. It was just a simple one comp., one tank, front back setup. No link job in the back nothing. The car was on here for sale a while back I think the guy selling its name is izekemart or something like that. So that number might not be true, but I promise you they got more then you think for it just cuz there them.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

^^^yea it was Izek... I hear you on getting paid more cause it was them..I've heard they like to put their name on stuff. Whatever sells!!! Shit if my name sold I would do the same stuff!! Hahaha!! guess its like anything else brands sell!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Go Cowboys!! :h5: :nicoderm:*


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

DONUTS said:


> ^^^yea it was Izek... I hear you on getting paid more cause it was them..I've heard they like to put their name on stuff. Whatever sells!!! Shit if my name sold I would do the same stuff!! Hahaha!! guess its like anything else brands sell!


Right. Fuck it i would leave there name on it so I could get more money for it!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

-SUPER62- said:


> It's mostly lies on that show to try and make for better television. I go to school with a guy that personally knows the family of the dude that owns the shop. He told me that the old man that bought that rat rod in the first episode at Texas motor speedway was actually the dad of the guy that owns the shop, they just changed his name . I still like watching those shows but don't believe most of the stuff on there.


I think your buddy is not telling you the truth..I know richard and his dad..and that was not richards dad in the first episode..


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> I think your buddy is not telling you the truth..I know richard and his dad..and that was not richards dad in the first episode..


That was Scott's dad. He is my brothers neighbor in Benbrook. As far as I know he does not own that car. His name is Scott as well. They both have worked on my brother and sister in laws cars. Scott is one of the shop guys. His dad is really nice and informative.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ShakeRoks said:


> That was Scott's dad. He is my brothers neighbor in Benbrook. As far as I know he does not own that car. His name is Scott as well. They both have worked on my brother and sister in laws cars. Scott is one of the shop guys. His dad is really nice and informative.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/bar/3250577732.html
> 
> IS THIS UR OLD BUG TONY???


Nope. I had a 55 but it was orange.




























I really miss this thing too.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> I think your buddy is not telling you the truth..I know richard and his dad..and that was not richards dad in the first episode..


Is his dad the Mayor? I've always wondered if they had that connection.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

ShakeRoks said:


> That was Scott's dad. He is my brothers neighbor in Benbrook. As far as I know he does not own that car. His name is Scott as well. They both have worked on my brother and sister in laws cars. Scott is one of the shop guys. His dad is really nice and informative.


He said it was one of their dads, just couldn't remember. Thought he had said the owner but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

ShakeRoks said:


> That was Scott's dad. He is my brothers neighbor in Benbrook. As far as I know he does not own that car. His name is Scott as well. They both have worked on my brother and sister in laws cars. Scott is one of the shop guys. His dad is really nice and informative.


:wow: Scott the dad that "bought" the car is a really cool guy and very help full. The show is cool but all these shows do is up what people think cars are worth. I guess when someone gets on tv everyone wants to talk about them but I heard when they opened there shop they bought a bunch of cars done and put the name on it and pissed a lot of people off. Don't know that for sure just what I heard.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Inked1 said:


> Watched that show fast n loud,$42,000 for a 64 ht, really.did you see the under side of the hood.that show is helping the value of our rides, Iam all for it. Lol


It's only good if your in the market to sell. The internet has made a lot of people money. I remember looking in the star telegram for classics! Great prices back then but I was still broke! lol


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Skim said:


> Nope. I had a 55 but it was orange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked that green and cream bus you had. That was dope! My son Ethen wanted that for his first car.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ShakeRoks said:


> I liked that green and cream bus you had. That was dope! My son Ethen wanted that for his first car.


I did too. I remember taking it to that benefit show in Ft Worth that day. Lot of people tripped out on it. Its in Australia now.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

chrisdizzle said:


> The thing about it is with those guys your paying for there name! There not going to sell a car to most people for that kind of money, but even befor they had the show they got retarded money for there stuff. I had a coupe deville they bagged a while back and I knew the guy that had it bagged buy them he paid like 5 grand for the job. It was just a simple one comp., one tank, front back setup. No link job in the back nothing. The car was on here for sale a while back I think the guy selling its name is izekemart or something like that. So that number might not be true, but I promise you they got more then you think for it just cuz there them.


True it is all about marketing can't hate on someone that is good at that it is all about making a living.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Skim said:


> I did too. I remember taking it to that benefit show in Ft Worth that day. Lot of people tripped out on it. Its in Australia now.


It was really cool riding in that to the show. And I think that was the first lowrider show Brian went to.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Texas Massacre said:


> :wow: Scott the dad that "bought" the car is a really cool guy and very help full. The show is cool but all these shows do is up what people think cars are worth. I guess when someone gets on tv everyone wants to talk about them but I heard when they opened there shop they bought a bunch of cars done and put the name on it and pissed a lot of people off. Don't know that for sure just what I heard.


I don't know about them doing that at first, Richard could have done that. But I do know they talk a lot of shit on hot rod forums some times, but trust me Arron get down! I know they bought a done ice cream truck or something before just cuz the guy said they didn't have enough money to. But I think they redid it though.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas Massacre said:


> :wow: Scott the dad that "bought" the car is a really cool guy and very help full. The show is cool but all these shows do is up what people think cars are worth. I guess when someone gets on tv everyone wants to talk about them but I heard when they opened there shop they bought a bunch of cars done and put the name on it and pissed a lot of people off. Don't know that for sure just what I heard.



Ive known richard and aaron for almost 10 years.. AAron built me a truck out of his shop in crowly before he even knew richard..As for just buying cars and putting there names on them thats not happening..Richard has been a car flipper for many years..and thats how he met aaron..Rich used to buy cars that were unfinished/or people would run out of money then he would get them cheap..do them up and sell it as a gas monkey ride...and they would sell left and right!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

chrisdizzle said:


> I don't know about them doing that at first, Richard could have done that. But I do know they talk a lot of shit on hot rod forums some times, but trust me Arron get down! I know they bought a done ice cream truck or something before just cuz the guy said they didn't have enough money to. But I think they redid it though.


Yea just what I heard. I am not on that car seen but the guy that told me is he is a pinstriper he also said they ran them out of Lone Star Round up because no one on that seen likes them. He did say he saw the green truck they build that got sold out of town somewhere at the HEB in Burleson and they did really good work on it. Just what I was told not facts. I will watch the show at the end of the day it's just entertainment kind of like Lay It Low drama lol


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

8t4mc said:


> Ive known richard and aaron for almost 10 years.. AAron built me a truck out of his shop in crowly before he even knew richard..As for just buying cars and putting there names on them thats not happening..Richard has been a car flipper for many years..and thats how he met aaron..Rich used to buy cars that were unfinished/or people would run out of money then he would get them cheap..do them up and sell it as a gas monkey ride...and they would sell left and right!!


Cool story great show.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Texas Massacre said:


> Yea just what I heard. I am not on that car seen but the guy that told me is he is a pinstriper he also said they ran them out of Lone Star Round up because no one on that seen likes them. He did say he saw the green truck they build that got sold out of town somewhere at the HEB in Burleson and they did really good work on it. Just what I was told not facts. I will watch the show at the end of the day it's just entertainment kind of like Lay It Low drama lol


Right, I don't care how fake the shit is aslong as they got some decent cars to see.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> Right, I don't care how fake the shit is aslong as they got some decent cars to see.


Exactly, they make stuff up to make the show more interesting which is all good with me.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Who Da Fck cares! Lol


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

chrisdizzle said:


> Right, I don't care how fake the shit is aslong as they got some decent cars to see.


Yup you watch Counting Cars too? That is pretty cool.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Texas Massacre said:


> Yup you watch Counting Cars too? That is pretty cool.


Ya I've watched it a couple times i always forget its coming on, so I to catch
it by mistake sometimes!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what green truck? 


Texas Massacre said:


> Yea just what I heard. I am not on that car seen but the guy that told me is he is a pinstriper he also said they ran them out of Lone Star Round up because no one on that seen likes them. He did say he saw the green truck they build that got sold out of town somewhere at the HEB in Burleson and they did really good work on it. Just what I was told not facts. I will watch the show at the end of the day it's just entertainment kind of like Lay It Low drama lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Who Da Fck cares! Lol


this foo lol


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

if anybody's off tomorrow, i'll be rollin around ft worth tomorrow around noon to pick up some shirts for my wife's run and i'll probably spend an hour or so cruising round. gotta stop by hilton garden inn at ft worth medical center then I'm good. 214.478.0343 text if your down for midday cruise


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

blanco said:


> TGIF


X2


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

What's up homies :biggrin:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> What's up homies :biggrin:


Wut up loco


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> Wut up loco


Just gonna enjoy my day off homie..


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*If You Want To Be In Fort Worth's Mexican Independence Day Parade Tomorrow Call Me ASAP So I Can Put You Down On The List.. Lowriders Cars / Bikes.... 817-8913658 Alex PLEASE NOTE: YOU GOT TO BE THERE AT 9am And The Parade Starts At 11am..*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> *If You Want To Be In Fort Worth's Mexican Independence Day Parade Tomorrow Call Me ASAP So I Can Put You Down On The List.. Lowriders Cars / Bikes.... 817-8913658 Alex PLEASE NOTE: YOU GOT TO BE THERE AT 9am And The Parade Starts At 11am..*


Ima. B There!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Ima. B There!!!!!


You Taking Your Ride?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I need a cold BUDWEISER!! :| :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thinking Of Walking Around DownTown For Happy Hour...:facepalm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Is there a ulc meeting tonight and where is the place at...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Not tonight next week homie


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> Not tonight next week homie


Cool homie..cooking out at my house Alex hit me up..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

got my new fire stones on just n time fer tha mexacan heratige day parade!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> You Taking Your Ride?


fer siizzzzz eeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> got my new fire stones on just n time fer tha mexacan heratige day parade!!!!


Probably a little late but i just seen ur whole buildup on here just wanted to say much respect to anyone who can build a car of that quality in their home garage


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew 817, who's Rollin to the parade?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wat it dew 817, who's Rollin to the parade?


Tony Chris John San an me. you Rollin Joe T?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Tony Chris John San an me. you Rollin Joe T?


na I can't make it,yall hold it down for the DFW lowriders


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anybody cruising tonight?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Getting something to eat before the parade


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here we go getting ready


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> Here we go getting ready


:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Just watching this show right now..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

AK DAVE.


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Getting something to eat before the parade


looking Good


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

D13CHARRO said:


> Probably a little late but i just seen ur whole buildup on here just wanted to say much respect to anyone who can build a car of that quality in their home garage


thanks main!! that means alot coming from fellow builders that no all the werk it takes to bust one of these boys out!!! :thumbsup:

heres my pix from the parade!!!!











big shout to turtle and his fam!! allways good seeing yall!! cant wait to roll next to that ace!!! u get a gud vid??
































my lovely wife and son!!!!











my boy got to drive n my lap right past cops giving us tha thums up!!!









my wife looking fer that downtown skyline pic!!










alex ht ace and tonys rag ace!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

nice


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I Hv a short video that I can't upload from my phone... Nice seeing u guys out there it was a nice one and weather couldn't be any better... Next year my ace will be there to support the cause! Big ups to u guys for reppin... :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

good pics guys!!!

any body know a place locally that has bushings for the rear trailing arms for an impala.??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 537831
> 
> 
> AK DAVE.



cool screen shot..:thumbsup::machinegun:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Any one need some bumpers for a 64


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice pics Chris and Turtle good seeing you guys out there. Next year will be a lot better.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> cool screen shot..:thumbsup::machinegun:


Thanks ak Dave...that's a good show..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Nobody out or what


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Few cars at sonic


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning bump!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

blanco said:


> View attachment 538019
> 
> Any one need some bumpers for a 64


price?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> ya homie,it was nice meeting you bro.it's cool to finally put a face to who your talking to on lay it low.hey dunk I think it's a Schumacher 1072


Just ordered one homie!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Swap meet this coming weekend sept. 14 thru 16 in decatur


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Alil photo shoot Lucio did at the Shop today Thanx to Tony from Prominent C.C


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

A&M-Custom said:


> Alil photo shoot Lucio did at the Shop today Thanx to Tony from Prominent C.C
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

8t4mc said:


> good pics guys!!!
> 
> any body know a place locally that has bushings for the rear trailing arms for an impala.??


Try O'Rielly's, I got some for my 69 from them awhile back..


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

dunk420 said:


> thanks main!! that means alot coming from fellow builders that no all the werk it takes to bust one of these boys out!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> heres my pix from the parade!!!!
> 
> ...


Nice little line up.. ULC rep'n at Sept 16th parade...


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Good morning Fort Worth riders. I finally got some parts in. PM me for prices. Dealer prices available to shops and startups. I also have shallow cups, donuts, tank plugs, delta dumps. My cylinders are comp cylinders made in the USA.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

olskulow said:


> View attachment 538791
> View attachment 538792
> View attachment 538793
> Good morning Fort Worth riders. I finally got some parts in. PM me for prices. Dealer prices available to shops and startups. I also have shallow cups, donuts, tank plugs, delta dumps. My cylinders are comp cylinders made in the USA.
> View attachment 538794


Post a price list.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

United Lowrider Council meeting this Thursday night at *Billy Miners 1521 N Main St, Fort Worth, TX, 76164* be there by 8:30 please


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> Post a price list.


Cool, I'll put it up as soon as I get out of work.


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

#9 Rockford $90
Block side and top port 80
Chrome tank 35
Pressure plate 35
Faucet slow down 90
Pump key 6
Delta dump 60
6 inch comp cylinder 100
8 in 105
10 in 110
12 in 115
Power balls 70
Tank plugs 15


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> United Lowrider Council meeting this Thursday night at *Billy Miners 1521 N Main St, Fort Worth, TX, 76164* be there by 8:30 please


see u there homie


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> United Lowrider Council meeting this Thursday night at *Billy Miners 1521 N Main St, Fort Worth, TX, 76164* be there by 8:30 please


see you there!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

olskulow said:


> View attachment 538791
> View attachment 538792
> View attachment 538793
> Good morning Fort Worth riders. I finally got some parts in. PM me for prices. Dealer prices available to shops and startups. I also have shallow cups, donuts, tank plugs, delta dumps. My cylinders are comp cylinders made in the USA.
> View attachment 538794


straight outta krumpton


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Just ordered one homie!!! Thanks!!!


Fo sho, they work great homie, I think you'll be happy.


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Skim said:


> straight outta krumpton


I need a Jerry curl and a krumpton cap.


----------



## djdub20 (Jun 1, 2009)

One of my favorite pics from Trinity Park Cruise Labor Day weekend.


----------



## djdub20 (Jun 1, 2009)

Another great pic - baby blue ol skools lined up. Shout out to my boy dunk420


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

djdub20 said:


> Another great pic - baby blue ol skools lined up. Shout out to my boy dunk420



Wad up fam! Cool ass pix! Thanks fer rolln out wit me! Had a good time! Many moe to come!!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

1 hr till SOA!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

The state fair show is right around the corner and I hope those interested were able to reserve your space. As of last week the Sunday 10-21-12 show is booked and no more room is available. Friday 10-19-12 show is still excepting reservations with over 60 spots left. It would be a great day for the fair , in by 9-9:30 out by 5:45-6 pm. Front row parking for your ride, bring your food snacks drinks and the entire family cost is only $5 dollars.

Please contact gabby @469-632-6993


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> 1 hr till SOA!


says the guy that has a chopper that was givin to him and he wont ride.:twak:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> says the guy that has a chopper that was givin to him and he wont ride.:twak:


I'm like them guys who trailer there cars to local shows, I got it just don't ride it! Lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> I'm like them guys who trailer there cars to local shows, I got it just don't ride it! Lol


ATLEAST YOUR KEEPING IT REAL.!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

WHAT TIME DOES IT START CHRIS.?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> WHAT TIME DOES IT START CHRIS.?


Our phones will be on silent


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning FT WORTH riders


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

HEADING TO CALI IN THA MORNEN!!! N E OF YALL LOOKING AT SOME PARTS N DA BAY I CAN GO GET EM FER YA!!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone ever been to this?? :nicoderm:

It's top-down weather folks. This Saturday marks the 11th annual Cowtown Cruisin' for a Cure car show, happening in Downtown Fort Worth. Show runs along Main Street from 10:00AM to 3:00PM Saturday, September 15th. Here's a little recap video from last year. Any local car clubs making a big showing this weekend?


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


juangotti said:


> Bad ass Picnic. Shout out to Majestics and Impalas Southside for cool picnic. Shout out to my Boys Ricky/John + Rollerz for the grub. Hella fun time.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> HEADING TO CALI IN THA MORNEN!!! N E OF YALL LOOKING AT SOME PARTS N DA BAY I CAN GO GET EM FER YA!!!!


thanks for hooking that up chris and be careful homie.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ULC meeting tonight....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> thanks for hooking that up chris and be careful homie.


N e time fer a og like u Tony!!! I will bra!!! It's va ca tyme
At airport now!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Loco 61*dunk420*87 Regal*SergDog82*fortworthmex+*TheTexasGoldPlater


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

United Lowrider Council meeting this Thursday night at *Billy Miners 1521 N Main St, Fort Worth, TX, 76164* be there by 8:30 please


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good meeting Homies cool place..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Good meeting Homies cool place..


:thumbsup:
Had a good time


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Good meeting Homies cool place..


X2 lets keep building on it and make some noise. Anyone got events upcoming please get info to Alex so we can get it on the schedule and please attend and give us the details.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Anything going on this weekend?.... Got my compadre visiting me from Cali and wanna take him to a show or picnic.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Theres that show downtown and the swapmeet...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Theres that show downtown and the swapmeet...


Thanks Loco


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

What happens at these ULC meetings. What the point of them....just curious.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Pop Top Regal said:


> What happens at these ULC meetings. What the point of them....just curious.


brings clubs together and helps with planning of events and functions.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> brings clubs together and helps with planning of events and functions.


When,were and how often do people meet? Do solo riders go too?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Every other Thursday right now. Yes Solo rider go


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

There was a decent 60 and 61 impala project at d swapmeet didnt see any prices tho ill check manana im also selling a 65 fourdoor hardtop impala in decent shape parts car or project 500 bones no motor or trans


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Thurs are tough for me, but I'd like to roll out there and check it out.


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

D13CHARRO said:


> There was a decent 60 and 61 impala project at d swapmeet didnt see any prices tho ill check manana im also selling a 65 fourdoor hardtop impala in decent shape parts car or project 500 bones no motor or trans


Or trade for a hydraulic set up


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Thurs are tough for me, but I'd like to roll out there and check it out.


meeting is at 830 @ Billy Miners on main in ft worth.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> meeting is at 830 @ Billy Miners on main in ft worth.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Good time last night with some homies


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice ass Rollin weather, anybody going to be out later?


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

D13CHARRO said:


> There was a decent 60 and 61 impala project at d swapmeet didnt see any prices tho ill check manana im also selling a 65 fourdoor hardtop impala in decent shape parts car or project 500 bones no motor or trans


the 60 was 8500
61 didnt have price and owner wasnt around


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> Nice ass Rollin weather, anybody going to be out later?


Sup Chris.... We need to hit eachother up and go cruise. We always passing eachother on camp bowie.


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Five four got some chrome prestos in. Hit me up for the price.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

-SUPER62- said:


> Sup Chris.... We need to hit eachother up and go cruise. We always passing eachother on camp bowie.


Right


----------



## GANGSTAFIED88LS (Jun 30, 2010)

I need a short tail turbo350 transmission, I have a long tail for sale hit me up


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive got the factory 14x5 rims and hubcaps for a 63.. 100.00 obo. dont waist my time.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

looking for some clean 13's center gold or triple gold daytons or zenith...cash in hand


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> looking for some clean 13's center gold or triple gold daytons or zenith...cash in hand


its going to be hard to find rims as clean as your 64!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> its going to be hard to find rims as clean as your 64!!


Thanks Dave, I thought I'd ask you never know what's out there.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Thanks Dave, I thought I'd ask you never know what's out there.


No sir..I have no leads on clean d's or z's..If I run across somthing Ill hit you up.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Ive got the factory 14x5 rims and hubcaps for a 63.. 100.00 obo. dont waist my time.


sold to blanco


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> sold to blanco


:thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

[email protected]#k mondays :twak:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

G BODY ARMS AND SWAY BAR 50.00
PERFECT FOR THAT OG LOOK WHEN LOCKED UP


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> G BODY ARMS AND SWAY BAR 50.00
> PERFECT FOR THAT OG LOOK WHEN LOCKED UP


Get to work......oh ya!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Get to work......oh ya!


I CAN FEEL THE HATE ALL THE WAY OVER HERE!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Finally found a Vendo Coke machine for my garage. Picked this up thus pass weekend at the swapmeet.
Thanks Oscar an Nate for helping me load n unload it..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats nice Alex. Restore or as is? Nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Finally found a Vendo Coke machine for my garage. Picked this up thus pass weekend at the swapmeet.
> Thanks Oscar an Nate for helping me load n unload it..



that thing is super clean too.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DONUTS said:


> the 60 was 8500
> 61 didnt have price and owner wasnt around


the 61 was 5000


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Thats nice Alex. Restore or as is? Nice


Thanks...As is for right now. I am going to get new wiring for it tho.. it gets cold not sure if the small fan on the condensor works tho got to check that out


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> that thing is super clean too.


Thanks Tony


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

blanco said:


> [email protected]#k mondays :twak:



Its monday


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Almost done


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Its monday





Loco 61 said:


> Almost done


what:wow:


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

I like this guys style!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I'm hungry!!!


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Its monday


Uuu Alex that's how big bosses roll, tress chuletas with everything on the side on a new grill y on a Monday.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Elpintor said:


> Uuu Alex that's how big bosses roll, tress chuletas with everything on the side on a new grill y on a Monday.


hey look who it is!! Good to see you on Danny..Dont be a stranger.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

blanco said:


> what:wow:





ROLANDO64SS said:


> I like this guys style!!!





dunk420 said:


> I'm hungry!!!





Elpintor said:


> Uuu Alex that's how big bosses roll, tress chuletas with everything on the side on a new grill y on a Monday.





8t4mc said:


> hey look who it is!! Good to see you on Danny..Dont be a stranger.


I Got To Mix It Up Alittle Bit.. If Not It'll Just Be Another Same Ol Monday...:h5: 


We Need To Round Up The Crew For Some Beer And Fajitas


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> I Got To Mix It Up Alittle Bit.. If Not It'll Just Be Another Same Ol Monday...:h5:
> 
> 
> We Need To Round Up The Crew For Some Beer And Fajitas


HELL YEA LETS TO IT :run:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> I Got To Mix It Up Alittle Bit.. If Not It'll Just Be Another Same Ol Monday...:h5:
> 
> 
> We Need To Round Up The Crew For Some Beer And Fajitas


X61


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Its monday


NICE LAWN....


----------



## Elpintor (Nov 10, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> hey look who it is!! Good to see you on Danny..Dont be a stranger.





Loco 61 said:


> I Got To Mix It Up Alittle Bit.. If Not It'll Just Be Another Same Ol Monday...:h5:
> 
> 
> We Need To Round Up The Crew For Some Beer And Fajitas


:biggrin:,,, I'm down also just say when and were Alex, it's some nice weather for that


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Primo.. We need to plan something out on that beer and grillin out :h5:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

/PRNewswire/ -- To celebrate its 94th birthday this Wednesday, El Fenix—the folks who made Tex-Mex a food group in its own right—will be offering 94 CENTS CHEESE ENCHILADA MEALS all day long at its original, downtown, 1601 McKinney location.

Some folks might ask: how they can do it? To which most would answer: who cares? Who wouldnʼt accept El Fenixʼs Thank-You-Dallas gift with a grateful, bellyful of youʼre welcome. After all, Dallas worships Tex-Mex!

Those who canʼt make it downtown that day can take heart, though. All 19 of El Fenixʼs other locations will be celebrating Wednesday the 19th, too. It wonʼt be with 94 cent enchilada special but, $3.00 will buy one of their signature margaritas—named D Magazineʼs 2011-12 Best.

In case you didnʼt know, both D Magazine andThe Dallas Morning News named El Fenix Dallasʼ Best Tex Mex this past year, with "D" adding top honors for the restaurantʼs frozen tequila-and- lime-kissed cocktail, too.

Itʼs hard to believe, but when El Fenix opened its doors in 1918 in downtown Dallas, women were still marching for the right to vote, Love Field was a dinky Army airfield, and the Adolphus Hotel was a "skyscraper." Yet the man who started the iconic restaurant brand, Miguel Martinez—a man who came to Dallas to flee revolution in his native Mexico—started a revolution of his very own that year. Martinez may not have invented Tex-Mex, but his El Fenix restaurant chain certainly popularized it and, today, Tex-Mex is everywhere—all across the USA and as far away as Paris and Bangkok.

El Fenix continues to win the hearts and stomachs of loyal customers across Dallas-Fort Worth. More information about El Fenix is available at elfenix.com. Regular updates are available by following El Fenix on Facebook and Twitter (http://twitter.com/ElFenixRest).

El Fenix thanks DFW for its 94 years of faithful gustatory support!

SOURCE El Fenix Mexican Restaurants


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

214Tex said:


> /PRNewswire/ -- To celebrate its 94th birthday this Wednesday, El Fenix—the folks who made Tex-Mex a food group in its own right—will be offering 94 CENTS CHEESE ENCHILADA MEALS all day long at its original, downtown, 1601 McKinney location.
> 
> Some folks might ask: how they can do it? To which most would answer: who cares? Who wouldnʼt accept El Fenixʼs Thank-You-Dallas gift with a grateful, bellyful of youʼre welcome. After all, Dallas worships Tex-Mex!
> 
> ...


Whats Up Mando???


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Adex dumps are in!!! Pm me for price.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

iM GOING TO OFFER THIS TO YALL FIRST BEFOR IT GOES TO FLEA BAY.
100.00 63 64 IMPALA..NEVER BEEN INSTALLED FRESH CHROME


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Change your mind an gonna mold one?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks Primo.. We need to plan something out on that beer and grillin out :h5:


ill bring the napkins


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Change your mind an gonna mold one?


NAW JUST GOT EXTRA PARTS LAYING AROUND


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello Sir from this side of town:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> iM GOING TO OFFER THIS TO YALL FIRST BEFOR IT GOES TO FLEA BAY.
> 100.00 63 64 IMPALA..NEVER BEEN INSTALLED FRESH CHROME



Nice, as long as it don't come with the reflection of that ugly ass fool in the picture.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Nice, as long as it don't come with the reflection of that ugly ass fool in the picture.


YOU WRONG FOR THAT:tears:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks Primo.. We need to plan something out on that beer and grillin out :h5:


Bak frum cali an ready fer a cook out! 
Hey inked1 wat is the 5a 10a settings on this multi charger??
Wat they do?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Bak frum cali an ready fer a cook out!
> Hey inked1 wat is the 5a 10a settings on this multi charger??
> Wat they do?


SPEED AT WICH IT CHARGES..YOU WANT TO CHARGE ON THE SLOWEST SETTING ..THAT BEING THE 5 AMP


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

olskulow said:


> Adex dumps are in!!! Pm me for price.


ask alex about the time somebody called him for an 'adex pump' lol


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

[SUP][/SUP]


8t4mc said:


> SPEED AT WICH IT CHARGES..YOU WANT TO CHARGE ON THE SLOWEST SETTING ..THAT BEING THE 5 AMP


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

PR-3500 :wow: :nicoderm:


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Im looking for some 64 impala sun visors and any chrome parts


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Skim said:


> ask alex about the time somebody called him for an 'adex pump' lol


Adex pumps straight from krumpton.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> iM GOING TO OFFER THIS TO YALL FIRST BEFOR IT GOES TO FLEA BAY.
> 100.00 63 64 IMPALA..NEVER BEEN INSTALLED FRESH CHROME



Bad Ass Dave...:thumbsup:



ICED BOXX said:


> ill bring the napkins


Bring Them..:rimshot:



214Tex said:


> Hello Sir from this side of town:thumbsup:


:h5:




Skim said:


> ask alex about the time somebody called him for an 'adex pump' lol


LOL I Was Like Whos This.. You Got The Wrong Number :run:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> iM GOING TO OFFER THIS TO YALL FIRST BEFOR IT GOES TO FLEA BAY.
> 100.00 63 64 IMPALA..NEVER BEEN INSTALLED FRESH CHROME


Dave I'll take it off your hands I'm gonna get mine engraved and I'll roll the chrome one meantime. I'll be at the Kings of Kings Picnic on Saturday. If you can't make it out, hit me up and I'll meet up with you.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

8t4mc said:


> iM GOING TO OFFER THIS TO YALL FIRST BEFOR IT GOES TO FLEA BAY.
> 100.00 63 64 IMPALA..NEVER BEEN INSTALLED FRESH CHROME


pm sent


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> SPEED AT WICH IT CHARGES..YOU WANT TO CHARGE ON THE SLOWEST SETTING ..THAT BEING THE 5 AMP


Thanks!! That moe foe charges bad ass!!!
Hey Richard I think i got some 64 visors!!
Swing by!! u can have then if they work! Might have a few odds an ends aswell!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> Dave I'll take it off your hands I'm gonna get mine engraved and I'll roll the chrome one meantime. I'll be at the Kings of Kings Picnic on Saturday. If you can't make it out, hit me up and I'll meet up with you.


hey man wicked pmd me first about it..So hes got dibs as of now..if something falls through your in.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> hey man wicked pmd me first about it..So hes got dibs as of now..if something falls through your in.


I see how it is you hating on my 64 already....It's all good bro keep me posted on other chrome stuff you might want to unload.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> I see how it is you hating on my 64 already....It's all good bro keep me posted on other chrome stuff you might want to unload.


no hate over here from me brother,,Im stoked you got a bad ass ride!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

gone give a shout out to my homie, Arelio for helpin me fine some parts i thought were made out of "un-obtanium" lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

an no i don't know how to spell his name lol shit, don't know his last name LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF hell yea:run:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

blanco said:


> TGIF hell yea:run:


yuuup!!

sup dude


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ttt...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

gm dfw!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

8t4mc said:


> yuuup!!
> 
> sup dude


what up dave. good seen n you yesterday...been a long time homie. keep in touch


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

wickedimage63 said:


> gm dfw!!


whats going on. i could of used some of them brackets off that grill i sold u yesterday lol


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

texasimpalas09 said:


> whats going on. i could of used some of them brackets off that grill i sold u yesterday lol


LOL!!! what up 09... Have to hit you here in the near future.. I'll be in touch


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

wickedimage63 said:


> what up dave. good seen n you yesterday...been a long time homie. keep in touch


hell yea man!! good seeing you to..Were going to roll them trey's together real soon


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^
I like Ur signature Dave! 20 years uhhh? 
Congrats!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> I like Ur signature Dave! 20 years uhhh?
> Congrats!


yea man had my 78 mc on spokes when i was 15 ..im 35 now

thanks man


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Acouple beers at ojos locos wont hurt.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i think ive been there don't remeber lol, wheres it at?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> i think ive been there don't remeber lol, wheres it at?


Downtown on houston st


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Come on down.. im buying:h5:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


>


is that a michelada??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yeah don't taste to good


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Good spot but exspensive


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Good spot but exspensive


Not to bad..


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Come on down.. im buying:h5:


Oh shitt hell is going to freeze! :run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> Oh shitt hell is going to freeze! :run:


Just like I use to get you when you were around


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Just like I use to get you when you were around


What chu talking about Willis! LOL


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

mornin FW, its funny how its such a bitch to get out of bed for work during the week, but i can't sleep in at all on the weekends


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

U aint d only one loco im sure it happens to all of us


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya, mowed my lawn an cleaned the house. now i got all day to drink beers in the garage an work on my shit! that an sometimes i like to be that asshole that fires up the mower before most of my neighbors even wake up!


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

Wanting to trade for some chrome ds or gold nipple


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Probably help if you said or had pics of what you got to trade


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

New


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Still working.. I don't like working on the weekends :facepalm: anyone going to echo lake for the picnic today?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Still working.. I don't like working on the weekends :facepalm: anyone going to echo lake for the picnic today?


I swang through earlier b4 it started filling up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> I swang through earlier b4 it started filling up


Kool.. I'll prob. Roll by when I get back to fw


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Still working.. I don't like working on the weekends :facepalm: anyone going to echo lake for the picnic today?


I just got home from there,it was a slow start but was filling up as I left


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just left there. It was pretty packed


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

went right by there, seen all yall out chillin! ima rolll my chitbox out there when its "round the block" status! its ugly but fuckit!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> went right by there, seen all yall out chillin! ima rolll my chitbox out there when its "round the block" status! its ugly but fuckit!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i ain't jokin, they have a class for "are you kiddding?" LMAO


Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^
> I like Ur signature Dave! 20 years uhhh?
> Congrats!


20 years that is a real mile stone Turtule you should be getting there soon.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Had a blast at the KofK carshow. wasnt too hot. hella good time


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Texas Massacre said:


> 20 years that is a real mile stone Turtule you should be getting there soon.


Yea I know I had a lowrider bike when I was? Ummm 11 and always had a lowrider never jumped ship!
So yea I been in the game for 23 years! :facepalm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

waiting on the axle bearings and the rear end is done.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> waiting on the axle bearings and the rear end is done.


Bling bling


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> waiting on the axle bearings and the rear end is done.


And them toes in the upper left corner waiting on some nail clippers and lotion! Lol jk homie chrome looking nice.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> waiting on the axle bearings and the rear end is done.


looking good homie


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

coffee coffee coffee :chuck:, mornin FW!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

npazzin said:


> coffee coffee coffee :chuck:, mornin FW!


Q vo loco do u have a welder yet? I have a 110 Lincoln mig flux core wire no gas and a 220 stick also Lincoln if ur intrested get at me 940 210 5047 i stay in decatur about 30 min north of foros


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

no i don't, but ive used both of what you have an i can't stand flux core or stick. so i really don't have a use for either thanks though



D13CHARRO said:


> Q vo loco do u have a welder yet? I have a 110 Lincoln mig flux core wire no gas and a 220 stick also Lincoln if ur intrested get at me 940 210 5047 i stay in decatur about 30 min north of foros


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> waiting on the axle bearings and the rear end is done.


hell yea looks clean


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> hell yea looks clean


thanks mr tavo


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> And them toes in the upper left corner waiting on some nail clippers and lotion! Lol jk homie chrome looking nice.


Lol!!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Lol!!!!!


you get that bar on??


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

8t4mc said:


> you get that bar on??


Not yet Im going to chrome first. Thanks again homie.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Not yet Im going to chrome first. Thanks again homie.


chrome...ooh weee.. No prob man.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

are the bearings that hard to find?


8t4mc said:


> waiting on the axle bearings and the rear end is done.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> are the bearings that hard to find?


not hard to find..there 80.00 each at oreilly.. i got them both off ebay for 70.00 free shipping.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck 80 a piece!!!!:wow:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> fuck 80 a piece!!!!:wow:


look em up


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.impalaparts.com/product.php?productid=5864RWB

http://www.rockauto.com/catalog/x,carcode,1324505,parttype,1672

i thought i was going to have to get a title loan to buy those bearings.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> i ain't jokin, they have a class for "are you kiddding?" LMAO


:facepalm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> waiting on the axle bearings and the rear end is done.


 :h5:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ULC MEETING ON THURSDAY @ BILLY MINERS ON MAIN ST. AT 8:30. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. IF U HAVE A UPCOMING EVENT THAT U WOULD LIKE TO HAVE ON OUR CALENDAR PLEASE CONTACT ALEX (LOCO61) AND PLEASE BE PRESENT TO GIVE US THE DETAILS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ULC MEETING ON THURSDAY @ BILLY MINERS ON MAIN ST. AT 8:30. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. IF U HAVE A UPCOMING EVENT THAT U WOULD LIKE TO HAVE ON OUR CALENDAR PLEASE CONTACT ALEX (LOCO61) AND PLEASE BE PRESENT TO GIVE US THE DETAILS


TTT


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey Homies!!! I need some help... who can point me in the direction to getting this 44 inch bad boy in my roof.??? i have everything for it, just need to install
looking for someone/somewhere that can do a quality job.... thanks for any help..


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Hey Rolando, do you or did you live in frisco in the 90's/ early 00's. I had a homie that I use to roll with that had a yellow 64 back in the day. I had a blue 64 tbird.


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

Naw homie... not me.... only been to friso once in my whole life, that mall...


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

ROLANDO64SS said:


> Naw homie... not me.... only been to friso once in my whole life, that mall...


Its all good, just lost contact with him and just put two and two together and thought maybe....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ROLANDO64SS said:


> Hey Homies!!! I need some help... who can point me in the direction to getting this 44 inch bad boy in my roof.??? i have everything for it, just need to install
> looking for someone/somewhere that can do a quality job.... thanks for any help..


danny from d shop


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

Looking to trade a brand new set of crosslace 13x7 for a set of real daytons gold nipple or triple gold must be clean no rust no curb checks pm me for pics lil wont let me post pics


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

GM dfw!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> :facepalm:


 it is what it is right now. But makin a little progress


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> not hard to find..there 80.00 each at oreilly.. i got them both off ebay for 70.00 free shipping.


thats a good deal cuz yeah they are about 160 a pair like you said. thats ridiculous.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Would never thought they were that high!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

biglukftwrthtx said:


> Looking to trade a brand new set of crosslace 13x7 for a set of real daytons gold nipple or triple gold must be clean no rust no curb checks pm me for pics lil wont let me post pics


 you wanna to trade your china x lace, for a set of Daytons? In the past I would would have said thats retarded but I got some daytons like that before. Good luck bruh


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

Mas......


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> thats a good deal cuz yeah they are about 160 a pair like you said. thats ridiculous.


i know..them shits 15 years ago were 20.00 each

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1958-1959-1...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2ec1f3cb80&vxp=mtr


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> you wanna trade chinas for daytons? I would say that retarded but I got some daytons like that before.  Good luck bruh


Look at Juan tryin to get a come up, fuck it though don't hurt to ask!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Look at Juan tryin to get a come up, fuck it though don't hurt to ask!


No. What I was saying was that no one in there right mind would trade there real DAYTONS for his x lace chinas. But like 3 years ago I traded my all chrome 13 chinas to a young cat who didnt want his center gold D's. So I I can relate to his post.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

can anyone blame jaun for what yall thought? shit theres a lot of "new" lowriders that aint give a fuck bout quality, they just want it NOW. but on the other side i still think its funny


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> can anyone blame jaun for what yall thought? shit theres a lot of "new" lowriders that aint give a fuck bout quality, they just want it NOW. but on the other side i still think its funny


 LOL I am sitten on chinas now in the cutt dog. But the Impala will only see DAYTONS


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya ya, shit i don't even know whats sittin on my six4 but. they ain't permanent! 



juangotti said:


> LOL I am sitten on chinas now in the cutt dog. But the Impala will only see DAYTONS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> it is what it is right now. But makin a little progress


Your puttin in some mad wurk Homie keep it up.. much props


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> can anyone blame jaun for what yall thought? shit theres a lot of "new" lowriders that aint give a fuck bout quality, they just want it NOW. but on the other side i still think its funny


LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Saw this g ride in a small town of 50 or so today


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm looking for a set of rear tail light fillers for a 80-92 Cadillac, hit me up if u have any for sale.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Saw this g ride in a small town of 50 or so today


Did u ask how much? Bet it has a set up!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one know if South West classics are now stocked up on Impala parts?


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Any one know if South West classics are now stocked up on Impala parts?


I give up are they


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Any one know if South West classics are now stocked up on Impala parts?


I called the other day for gas lines and body bushings said he has to order the stuff.... Doug usually plays the middle man...
Hope this helps.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Did u ask how much? Bet it has a set up!


Ive should of asked


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Any one know if South West classics are now stocked up on Impala parts?


 dont think so they had to order my shit too.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I see the ads on Craigslist and it sure looks like he is stocked up. LOL


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Any one know if South West classics are now stocked up on Impala parts?


I went by on Friday and picked up a few parts the guy was very helpfull too.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Saw this g ride in a small town of 50 or so today


That cutlass got a raw deal


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

No one wants an ADEX?


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Super Duty


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

To buy or not to buy?! Tags say: "Hecho en Mexico":thumbsup:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> To buy or not to buy?! Tags say: "Hecho en Mexico":thumbsup:


Look like my 67 fool.............,


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

show67 said:


> Look like my 67 fool.............,


Your's is sitting in some metal recycling plant in china guey!!! :twak: You should of sold it to me...:buttkick:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> Your's is sitting in some metal recycling plant in china guey!!! :twak: You should of sold it to me...:buttkick:


So you got yourself a 67 ??????


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> Your's is sitting in some metal recycling plant in china guey!!! :twak: You should of sold it to me...:buttkick:


You can't handle a super sport foolio. That 327 was too much for you to handle.......lol


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

show67 said:


> So you got yourself a 67 ??????


Not yet looking into it...it owes like $700 dollars in back fees plus what the owner wants for it.



show67 said:


> You can't handle a super sport foolio. That 327 was too much for you to handle.......lol


Remember I'm the one that tought you to smoke the tires on it!:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> To buy or not to buy?! Tags say: "Hecho en Mexico":thumbsup:


WHAT didnt Know Mexico Made Cars?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> WHAT didnt Know Mexico Made Cars?


We assemble cars down here! Mazda plant being built and Audi announced they are building a plant in Mexico too!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Any one know if South West classics are now stocked up on Impala parts?


ive called them several times for parts and they have never had any of it in stock.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Swap meet at traders village this Friday & Saturday


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Swap meet at traders village this Friday & Saturday


sweet!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Swap meet at traders village this Friday & Saturday


cool! need something to do. first sat. off in a while.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Swap meet at traders village this Friday & Saturday


Thinkn bout getting a few spots to sell sum chit! N e body wana throw down and sell sum chit?


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Just got back from court for a hid ticket 2nd time i go for d same ticket that they gave me in may. After sitting there all morning they called on me last eventhough i was d 2nd person there they said that d cop that gave me d ticket was not there so i would get another court date in d mail unless i wanted to pay. So i guess ill see them in about 3 months cuz im not paying ima fight it till im proved wrong


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Swap meet at traders village this Friday & Saturday


car shit?, I always thought traders village was a regular swap meet. what time u rolling down there joe


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> car shit?, I always thought traders village was a regular swap meet. what time u rolling down there joe


I'm hoping that cents no more la grave field swap meets that alot of car venders will now hit up traders!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

D13CHARRO said:


> Just got back from court for a hid ticket 2nd time i go for d same ticket that they gave me in may. After sitting there all morning they called on me last eventhough i was d 2nd person there they said that d cop that gave me d ticket was not there so i would get another court date in d mail unless i wanted to pay. So i guess ill see them in about 3 months cuz im not paying ima fight it till im proved wrong


Usually they dismiss if the cop does not show up. hmmm


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Usually they dismiss if the cop does not show up. hmmm


X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


>


Hell ya that looks like fun, wish I got to shoot shit like that


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> Hell ya that looks like fun, wish I got to shoot shit like that


Lol.. what ever you know you and Dave shoot every weekend


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Lol.. what ever you know you and Dave shoot every weekend


dude I was shooting every day for a couple years.:biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> dude I was shooting every day for a couple years.:biggrin:


someones puttin on some poundage:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


> someones puttin on some poundage:biggrin:


 man I know..I pulled my shoulder lifting and its been all down hill since..


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


>


:thumbsup:hell yeah!!! im down...put me down for a sat. LOL!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got a used tow pump set up for trade, lookin for a 220v mig welder, or SKS AK pistol, etc. anyone interested, really need the welder but you can never have enough BANG!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> got a used tow pump set up for trade, lookin for a 220v mig welder, or SKS AK pistol, etc. anyone interested, really need the welder but you can never have enough BANG!!!!


I know im not helping you with this but im picking up a super rare soviet sks in a couple days.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> man I know..I pulled my shoulder lifting and its been all down hill since..


how many years ago was that........ 
















j/k









comin from a guy bigger than you


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


> how many years ago was that......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I jacked it up about a year ago.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0NCKY3crmU&list=UUVDW2dSYHA-014AJqrEJ-Zw&index=7&feature=plcp


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> car shit?, I always thought traders village was a regular swap meet. what time u rolling down there joe


yes there will be car part venders, I'm going right after I get off work about 12:30


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

as long is aint a YUGO, an don't have a grenade attach!!!also not interstested in ones that dont have the detach clip, but if it did itd have to be nice!



8t4mc said:


> I know im not helping you with this but im picking up a super rare soviet sks in a couple days.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

so, ya 220v mig or guns.....lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> dude I was shooting every day for a couple years.:biggrin:



:h5: :machinegun:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ULC MEETING tomorrow @ BILLY MINERS ON MAIN ST. AT 8:30. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. IF U HAVE A UPCOMING EVENT THAT U WOULD LIKE TO HAVE ON OUR CALENDAR PLEASE CONTACT ALEX (LOCO61) AND PLEASE BE PRESENT TO GIVE US THE DETAILS


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


>


Dam thats badass where is that. Is it offered to d public i would like to shoot a full auto


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

D13CHARRO said:


> Dam thats badass where is that. Is it offered to d public i would like to shoot a full auto


Those are mine


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

```
let me know when you get it!
```



8t4mc said:


> I know im not helping you with this but im picking up a super rare soviet sks in a couple days.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> _ULC MEETING tomorrow @ BILLY MINERS ON MAIN ST. AT 8:30. ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS ARE WELCOME. IF U HAVE A UPCOMING EVENT THAT U WOULD LIKE TO HAVE ON OUR CALENDAR PLEASE CONTACT ALEX (LOCO61) AND PLEASE BE PRESENT TO GIVE US THE DETAILS_


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

*Set of 4-13x7 72 spoke gold centers daytons, tires are okay have adaptors for them no knockoff's. Ask'n $750.00

Set of 4-13x7 72 spoke chrome daytons, chrome adaptors, new tires. Ask'n $950.00
Contact Mike 817-239-4382












*


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> I jacked it up about a year ago.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y0NCKY3crmU&list=UUVDW2dSYHA-014AJqrEJ-Zw&index=7&feature=plcp


very nice...

on another note, any fish in that pond?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

SHOELACES said:


> *Set of 4-13x7 72 spoke gold centers daytons, tires are okay have adaptors for them no knockoff's. Ask'n $750.00
> 
> Set of 4-13x7 72 spoke chrome daytons, chrome adaptors, new tires. Ask'n $950.00
> Contact Mike 817-239-4382
> ...


:wow:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Carlos Polishing*

Pot Metal









Aluminum











Metal


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

bad ass meeting tonight!!


good seeing everybody out


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> bad ass meeting tonight!!
> 
> 
> good seeing everybody out


fo sho thanks for coming out bro


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ULC HOP IN THE PARK GOING DOWN AT ROCKWOOD PARK IN FT WORTH ON OCTOBER 21ST FROM 12-5. BIG UPS TO FINEST CC FOR PAYING FOR PARK RENTAL AND STRICTLY FAMILIA FOR THE DJ. ALSO TO TONY FROM PROMINENT FOR PRIZES FOR COSTUME CONTEST. ANYONE WHO WANTS TO HELP OUT PLEASE CONTACT ME OR COME JOIN US AT NEXT MEETING


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good meeting.. good spot


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Carlos Polishing said:


> Carlos Polishing is now offering custom engraving! Engraving, Polishing and Chrome Plating your parts.


nice work!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ULC HOP IN THE PARK GOING DOWN AT ROCKWOOD PARK IN FT WORTH ON OCTOBER 21ST FROM 12-5. BIG UPS TO FINEST CC FOR PAYING FOR PARK RENTAL AND STRICTLY FAMILIA FOR THE DJ. ALSO TO TONY FROM PROMINENT FOR PRIZES FOR COSTUME CONTEST. ANYONE WHO WANTS TO HELP OUT PLEASE CONTACT ME OR COME JOIN US AT NEXT MEETING


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ULC HOP IN THE PARK GOING DOWN AT ROCKWOOD PARK IN FT WORTH ON OCTOBER 21ST FROM 12-5. BIG UPS TO FINEST CC FOR PAYING FOR PARK RENTAL AND STRICTLY FAMILIA FOR THE DJ. ALSO TO TONY FROM PROMINENT FOR PRIZES FOR COSTUME CONTEST. ANYONE WHO WANTS TO HELP OUT PLEASE CONTACT ME OR COME JOIN US AT NEXT MEETING


3rd Annual ULC Halloween Hop In The PARK!!!!



Yesir. Any know some one who can make a flier.

BTW This time we are having cash prizes for the Hop


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> 3rd Annual ULC Halloween Hop In The PARK!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*There Will Also Be Prizes For (Two) Boy, Girl Over 5 Years Old... And (One) Under 5 Years Best Costumes.. Three Total ($50) Give Certifitcates From 'TOYS R US'*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

N E BODY GOING TO THE ROLLERS PICNIC TOMARA?? I PLAN ON HEADING OUT ROUND 10-11 IF N E FW RYDERS WANA ROLL HIT ME UP!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> N E BODY GOING TO THE ROLLERS PICNIC TOMARA?? I PLAN ON HEADING OUT ROUND 10-11 IF N E FW RYDERS WANA ROLL HIT ME UP!!!


I'm going to roll if it doesn't rain


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:420:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Ernest will be sponsoring us with 1000 flyers for the hop in the park


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Ernest will be sponsoring us with 1000 flyers for the hop in the park


Nice


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> I'm going to roll if it doesn't rain


X64 I just put my wiper moter back on after chrome n I'll b dyamed if that hoe won't work now!!!!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> Good meeting.. good spot


:thumbsup:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Is anyone going to d swapmeet or d R. O. picnic today dont think this rain is gonna let up


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

If I go its gonna be in a daily.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

this weather sucks, but atleast its not hot as fuck!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Swap meet was dead,when I got there like 1 most people were packing up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Cool....


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Good thing i didnt go its like an hour to an hour 15 min to get there from decatur


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

morning!!


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Anyone going to Trinity park for the fort worth classic picnic


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

When is that


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Can someone post the ULC HOP IN THE PARK FLYER.


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Finally made the deal, picking it up on tuesday!:h5:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

sixty7imp said:


> View attachment 547982
> 
> 
> Finally made the deal, picking it up on tuesday!:h5:


Hech en mex


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BLVD ACES 4 LIFE said:


>


 Lets do this


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

D13CHARRO said:


> Hech en mex


Yes sir! It has a little plate under the vin plate that says Hecho en Mexico :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sixty7imp said:


> Yes sir! It has a little plate under the vin plate that says Hecho en Mexico :thumbsup:


Nice. Build it!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BLVD ACES 4 LIFE said:


>


Thanks Ernest


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> Nice. Build it!!!



Sure Will homie! An this one will get juiced up!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BLVD ACES 4 LIFE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> View attachment 547982
> 
> 
> Finally made the deal, picking it up on tuesday!:h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8cutlass6 (Apr 9, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/334868-1999-lincoln-towncar-all-done-9.html


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Competition Cylinders for sale this week $85 for 6,8,10 inch and $95 for 12. 1/2in port, hardend shaft, triple oring, brass collar. Raw tubing. Sale ends Sunday 7th.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

olskulow said:


> Competition Cylinders for sale this week $85 for 6,8,10 inch and $95 for 12. 1/2in port, hardend shaft, triple oring, brass collar. Raw tubing. Sale ends Sunday 7th.
> View attachment 548363


GOOD PRICES!! THANKS FER BRINGN SOME PARTS LOCAL!!! WILL BUY WEN THE NEED COMES:thumbsup:


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> GOOD PRICES!! THANKS FER BRINGN SOME PARTS LOCAL!!! WILL BUY WEN THE NEED COMES:thumbsup:


I'll be putting more stuff on sale.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:drama:lunch time....................


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

good project 64 original paint $1500 firm or trades for stuff like daytons stereo, amps, new tires and of course money etc needs hood and a drivers fender. has all bumpers, grille, power glide ac car no motor


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks like a good deal BUMP


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got a good front bumper for that car if you wana trade me for that sheetmetal i was gonna come pick up last weekend


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I have the bumper I need to put it on


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:facepalm:guess i should learn to read


npazzin said:


> got a good front bumper for that car if you wana trade me for that sheetmetal i was gonna come pick up last weekend


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

come pick that shit up already i'll trade you bring some other old parts lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

don' t matter ill call ya saturday when im on my way to "krumpton" lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

was gonna head up there last weekend, but forgot my chic was havin her bachelorette party, an well if shes gonna go party that means ima go somewhere an get fucked up!!! lol 

"I GOT TO DRINKIN, THEN I STOPPED THINKIN"


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Tuesday night dinner


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

BLVD ACES 4 LIFE said:


>


Getting bigger and bigger!!! Nice


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Skim I thought Gangsta bought it? Wish I knew nick I could have brought that stuff down for you.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Texas Massacre said:


> Skim I thought Gangsta bought it? Wish I knew nick I could have brought that stuff down for you.


timessicksfoe


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> good project 64 original paint $1500 firm or trades for stuff like daytons stereo, amps, new tires and of course money etc needs hood and a drivers fender. has all bumpers, grille, power glide ac car no motor


THOUGHT SHE WAS COMTON BOUND?? OH WELL TTT FER A GOOD DEAL!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

HERE IS A COOL PIC MY HOMIE FROM CALI TOOK WHILE WE WERE AT HIS HIDDEN SMOKEOUT SPOT!! U CAN SEE ALL OF SAN FRAN AND THA BAY!! GOOD TIMES!!!

ALSO FINALY FOUND A PIC WITH A 64 WITH SPOTLIGHTS SO THAT WAS EXCITING SO THAT NOW I CAN PUT MINE ON IN THE "I HOPE" LOCATION!!! 

ANF FINALY A COOL ASS CAR THAT WAS AT THE SHOP BY MY JOB!! CAN U SAY HAUL ASS?????


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BLVD ACES 4 LIFE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

That last car is the Grimreaper from Picassos


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> HERE IS A COOL PIC MY HOMIE FROM CALI TOOK WHILE WE WERE AT HIS HIDDEN SMOKEOUT SPOT!! U CAN SEE ALL OF SAN FRAN AND THA BAY!! GOOD TIMES!!!
> 
> ALSO FINALY FOUND A PIC WITH A 64 WITH SPOTLIGHTS SO THAT WAS EXCITING SO THAT NOW I CAN PUT MINE ON IN THE "I HOPE" LOCATION!!!
> 
> ANF FINALY A COOL ASS CAR THAT WAS AT THE SHOP BY MY JOB!! CAN U SAY HAUL ASS?????


That fire looks horrible lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Texas Massacre said:


> Skim I thought Gangsta bought it? Wish I knew nick I could have brought that stuff down for you.


getting it shipped was the issue


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Skim said:


> getting it shipped was the issue


 thats nolonger a problem, sure your tired of lookin at it lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

its cool chris, i preffer to do buisiness face to face. not to mention my short term memory isn't that great an i need to see what else he's got sittin around that i can't live without lol



Texas Massacre said:


> Skim I thought Gangsta bought it? Wish I knew nick I could have brought that stuff down for you.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> That fire looks horrible lol


IT WAS ACCTUALY REALALISTIC LOOKING! VERY GOOD PAINT JOB! U CAN TELL WEN SOMEBODY BUILT A CAR THE RIGHT WAY AND THAT CAR HAD NO EXPENCE SPARED!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I need a cold beer!! Fuckin Rangers!! Damn Cowboys!! Fuck Rust!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Might be taken a day trip down to Houston to scoop up some parts from Last Minute customs. Anyone down?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Might be taken a day trip down to Houston to scoop up some parts from Last Minute customs. Anyone down?


I NEED TO TALK TO THEM BOUT SOME A/C WORK I WANT THEM TO DO!!! HUUUMMMMMMM!!!!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

GOT A IMPALA X FRAME FOR SALE OR TRADE FOR PARTS FOR A 6A IMPALA........


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

How mush


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

D13CHARRO said:


> How mush


 250 JUST THE FRAME OR 350 COMPLETE FRAME WITH POWESTEERING......


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

when you say power steering do you mean pump lines and gearbox? or just the gearbox?


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

npazzin said:


> when you say power steering do you mean pump lines and gearbox? or just the gearbox?


 YES SIR GOT GEAR BOX LINES NO POWESTEERING PUMP...... THE A ARMS GOT NEW BUSHINGS ALL 4 ARMS THEY PAINTED BLACK.......


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ok thanks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Might be taken a day trip down to Houston to scoop up some parts from Last Minute customs. Anyone down?


 When You Going?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Might be taken a day trip down to Houston to scoop up some parts from Last Minute customs. Anyone down?


when you trying to go?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Exactly 1 month.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Exactly 1 month.


Nov. 2 Friday? Lets Go Im Down..uffin:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

show67 said:


> 250 JUST THE FRAME OR 350 COMPLETE FRAME WITH POWESTEERING......


Better build it right or else I'm not buying it back from you! Oh and go pick up the 67's like we talked about...picking up Hecho en Mexico this weekend!!!:finger:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> Better build it right or else I'm not buying it back from you! Oh and go pick up the 67's like we talked about...picking up Hecho en Mexico this weekend!!!:finger:


Sup Carlos Hows It Going In DF


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF:run:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Nov. 2 Friday? Lets Go Im Down..uffin:


 SUP ALEX A CAN YOU PICK ME UP SOME DISC BRAKES IF YOU GO....PLEASE.....


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

blanco said:


> TGIF:run:


 WHAT DEW OSCAR......


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> Better build it right or else I'm not buying it back from you! Oh and go pick up the 67's like we talked about...picking up Hecho en Mexico this weekend!!!:finger:


 QUE PASA CHILANGO.......... YOU GOIN TO SHIT YOU SELF WENT YOU SEE WHAT I AM DOING WITH THE IMPALA.... CHOP ROOF/// 28INCH WHEELS////// PLASMA ON THE TRUNK///// THAS HOW WE ROLL IN THE EAST SIDE FOOL.....:boink:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Nov. 2 Friday? Lets Go Im Down..uffin:


IM DOWN TO!!!!!!:thumbsup:I NEED SOME A/C STUFF FER NEXT SUMMER!!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

show67 said:


> QUE PASA CHILANGO.......... YOU GOIN TO SHIT YOU SELF WENT YOU SEE WHAT I AM DOING WITH THE IMPALA.... CHOP ROOF/// 28INCH WHEELS////// PLASMA ON THE TRUNK///// THAS HOW WE ROLL IN THE EAST SIDE FOOL.....:boink:


Throw a 3rd door on that mofo tambien!! :naughty: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Nov. 2 Friday? Lets Go Im Down..uffin:


Cool beans. Needs some new quarters for the IMP. He has got them on a good deal.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Throw a 3rd door on that mofo tambien!! :naughty: :nicoderm:


Shit I was thinking a big ass fish tank no back set but the 3rd door mm too many 64 busting out next year I trying to stand out...,.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Throwing this out there got these brand new 13/7 72 spoke X lace sitting on new Firestone tires never mounted, trade for some straight lace wheels or gold wheels I can put cash on top if needed.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^ Whats up Jesse!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sup yall, i still got a used two pump setup complete minus batts/rack to trade for a 220V mig welder. thought bout throwin it on the imp for now, but could use a welder more. anyone interested let me know an ill put up some pics REALLY NEED A FUCKIN WELDER!!!!!!!:banghead:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Throwing this out there got these brand new 13/7 72 spoke X lace sitting on new Firestone tires never mounted, trade for some straight lace wheels or gold wheels I can put cash on top if needed.
> View attachment 550266
> View attachment 550268
> 
> ...


got some chrome 100 spokes


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*straight lace*

ive got these ive never rolled on there just dusty, got them at lagrave bout a year ago ain't gone no where, but neither has the car LOL 



topd0gg said:


> Throwing this out there got these brand new 13/7 72 spoke X lace sitting on new Firestone tires never mounted, trade for some straight lace wheels or gold wheels I can put cash on top if needed.
> View attachment 550266
> View attachment 550268
> 
> ...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone goin to the "musicarte" down town tonight? last year was cool, los lonely boys rocked!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

show67 said:


> Shit I was thinking a big ass fish tank no back set but the 3rd door mm too many 64 busting out next year I trying to stand out...,.


hno:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Sup Carlos Hows It Going In DF


Life is good homie! Can't wait to built me another 67 and bust 3-wheel on all these fast and furious wanna bees around here! :guns:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew Foros


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> anyone goin to the "musicarte" down town tonight? last year was cool, los lonely boys rocked!


I passed by there earlier and it looked dead. Maybe cause its cold as shit tho! Passed by Shoppas as well and looks like they were having a good turn out!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Need one new hydro batt! Lost Ol boys number that always has em!!! N e body got his number r tha hookup?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Need one new hydro batt! Lost Ol boys number that always has em!!! N e body got his number r tha hookup?


Carlos?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Need one new hydro batt! Lost Ol boys number that always has em!!! N e body got his number r tha hookup?



outlaw joe has some also..

pm me if you need his number


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Carlos?


No I think his name was chris!!
Pm sent 8t4mc! Thanks


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Might be taken a day trip down to Houston to scoop up some parts from Last Minute customs. Anyone down?


Dam good dudes right there!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Is there a show off loop 12 today in Dallas?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah Hoptoberfest by the ULA


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Yeah Hoptoberfest by the ULA


Do you what time to what time?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lowrider Car Shows are 12-5


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Lowrider Car Shows are 12-5


Ok cool, thanks. I'm gonna roll the Lincoln out there.


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

juangotti said:


> Lowrider Car Shows are 12-5


Hey Juan, what's the address on this show?


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm trying to find it, but there's two to three mountain creek parks according to my navigation. Looks like its off loop 12 and 20.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

smoney4391 said:


> Hey Juan, what's the address on this show?


I dunno bro. but check the ULA facebook page.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I'm trying to find it, but there's two to three mountain creek parks according to my navigation. Looks like its off loop 12 and 20.


I'm heading up there now if you want to roll out or need directions hit me up. 
Tavo 214-918-4628


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

topd0gg said:


> I'm heading up there now if you want to roll out or need directions hit me up.
> Tavo 214-918-4628


I always look at this site on the mobile version, so I don't see club info or avatar pics. Ironically, I ended up meeting you anyways, with Jorge. Great to me you and great looking Impala.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ive got a rear end housing for a 63 /64 impala ..already stripped down ready to go to chrome..

50.00 come get it!!!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> sup yall, i still got a used two pump setup complete minus batts/rack to trade for a 220V mig welder. thought bout throwin it on the imp for now, but could use a welder more. anyone interested let me know an ill put up some pics REALLY NEED A FUCKIN WELDER!!!!!!!:banghead:


PICS PLEASE & PRICE


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I always look at this site on the mobile version, so I don't see club info or avatar pics. Ironically, I ended up meeting you anyways, with Jorge. Great to me you and great looking Impala.


What a trip..glad you made it out it was a good turn out.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> ive got a rear end housing for a 63 /64 impala ..already stripped down ready to go to chrome..
> 
> 50.00 come get it!!!!!


sold to lone star


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Got my new batt!! thanks rollin64 wit dat show stopa true blue!!


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

dunk420 said:


> Got my new batt!! thanks rollin64 wit dat show stopa true blue!!


ur welcome homie.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

D13CHARRO picked up the 64 off me today. Glad its going to a good home. Cant wait to see what you do with it, and were practically neighbors lol..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> D13CHARRO picked up the 64 off me today. Glad its going to a good home. Cant wait to see what you do with it, and were practically neighbors lol..


SO NOT COMTON SHE STAYS NEAR CRUMPTON!!! GLAD SHE GETTING THE ATENISION SHE DESERVES!! FACTORY POWER WINDOW SOLID ASS CAR!!!! WISH I HAD ENOUGH ROOM TO KEEP HER!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yeah chris the shipping to LA kinda changed things but its another one being built in the metroplex and thats always a good thing!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Looked like a good start!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> D13CHARRO picked up the 64 off me today. Glad its going to a good home. Cant wait to see what you do with it, and were practically neighbors lol..


NICE IMPALA 

Glad the homie scooped it up.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Wheres yours at juan?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ill post some pics today after work for ya


Rollin Rich 82 said:


> PICS PLEASE & PRICE


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Wheres yours at juan?


It is at the house. It will be at Picassos by the end of the month


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> It is at the house. It will be at Picassos by the end of the month


you start a topic on it?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> you start a topic on it?


Not yet


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> It is at the house. It will be at Picassos by the end of the month



baller!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

prolly a stupid question, but "picassos"?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

waitin on camera to charge..... :banghead:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> baller!!


Tryna get like you AKDAVE



npazzin said:


> prolly a stupid question, but "picassos"?


Yesir


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

don't answer my question!!!! is that a shop or just the name of a painter?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> don't answer my question!!!! is that a shop or just the name of a painter?


Juan resurrected Pablo Piccasso to throw down a Mona Lisa on his 6fo's roof!! :nicoderm:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Found a 84 cutlass dirt cheap! Damn it why didn't this happen in fort worth...Lowrider accessories hard to find in Mexico!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

INTERESTING...............................



817.TX. said:


> Juan resurrected Pablo Piccasso to throw down a Mona Lisa on his 6fo's roof!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*set up*

got this sittin an need a welder, pics show what it is. anyone with questions jus leme know!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ain't askin for nothin special, just need a 220V MIG


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> don't answer my question!!!! is that a shop or just the name of a painter?


Picassos is a full custom shop located on the west end of Fort Worth. Near Las Vegas Trail. Izzy is the owner.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

juangotti said:


> Picassos is a full custom shop located on the west end of Fort Worth. Near Las Vegas Trail. Izzy is the owner.


Great shop, good people.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

never heard of em, gona have to check it out. you need to atleast one pic of your FO!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> got this sittin an need a welder, pics show what it is. anyone with questions jus leme know!


have you looked into the hobart handler?? there like 400.00 and can do mig and flux..I help build a trailer with one and there bad ass!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> never heard of em, gona have to check it out. you need to atleast one pic of your FO!


I will have a build up thread. There is just nothing to show right now


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> I will have a build up thread. There is just nothing to show right now


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## austin (May 27, 2012)

olskulow said:


> Getting bigger and bigger!!! Nice


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> have you looked into the hobart handler?? there like 400.00 and can do mig and flux..I help build a trailer with one and there bad ass!!


is it 220v?


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Nothing wrong with hobart but d only thing in that price range is d hobart handler140 its not a 220 but it can weld up to 1/4 mild steal but its listed at $499 for that amount u could find a good used 220 mig on craigslist i.m.o.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ive used the small welders that are not 220v an imo there shit!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ive used the small welders that are not 220v an imo there shit!


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/3324404990.html
1992 Cadillac Brougham White over blue leather, digital dash, all pwr options. strong 5.0 v8.. $3200 obo


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Ive used the small welders that are not 220v an imo there shit!


its funny you say that..One of the techs at caddilac where i work uses his hobart 10 over the larger welder the dealer ship will supply him.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> its funny you say that..One of the techs at caddilac where i work uses his hobart 10 over the larger welder the dealer ship will supply him.


i was a boiler maker for a couple years an am used to welding heavier guage than what you would be at a body shop. I guess its just up to the users preference. not to mention if you ttried to wrap a frame with one your electtric bill would be sky high an the duty cycle is nowhere near what you need !!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> i was a boiler maker for a couple years an am used to welding heavier guage than what you would be at a body shop. I guess its just up to the users preference. not to mention if you ttried to wrap a frame with one your electtric bill would be sky high an the duty cycle is nowhere near what you need !!!!


i hear ya


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Still got that setup if anyones interested, lookin for 220v mig or cash


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

4 more days!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> 4 more days!!


:dunno:whats in 4 days


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> :dunno:whats in 4 days


fool dont be acting like you dont know what were doing.

Got a new phone,shoes ,hat shirts,..Im ready!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC MEETING TONIGHT. BILLY MINERS. 8:30PM


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> ULC MEETING TONIGHT. BILLY MINERS. 8:30PM


c u there


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> fool dont be acting like you dont know what were doing.
> 
> Got a new phone,shoes ,hat shirts,..Im ready!!


Ballin can I get a loan I gotta wear all my old stained up shit, My old lady told me I can't even cut my hair or shave!


----------



## austin (May 27, 2012)

chrisdizzle said:


> Ballin can I get a loan I gotta wear all my old stained up shit, My old lady told me I can't even cut my hair or shave!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

austin said:


> View attachment 552850


Ok what does the back of a 64 have to do with what I said?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Ok what does the back of a 64 have to do with what I said?


I WAS WONDERING THA SAME THING THA FIRST TIME IT GOT POSTED AFTER OLSCOO SAID SUMSUM!!! THOUGHT I WAS OUTA THA LOOP!!! WAZ THA 411??


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice weather, cold beers, garage.........


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ULC MEETING TONITE AT BILLY MINERS @ 8:30


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good morning.. headed back home today


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Atleast its friday


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Tgif


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Tgif


Hell ya dog!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Hell ya dog!


get off the phone and go run hours.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> get off the phone and go run hours.


I'm waiting on this old fuck to make me some ros


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> I'm waiting on this old fuck to make me some ros


barton or glade?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

i ran 24.2 hours on tuesday.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> barton or glade?


Old man glade but its ok in out in about 45 minutes


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

whas good in da funk? :dunno:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

goin to XTC tonight, anyone been there before?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> goin to XTC tonight, anyone been there before?


Its ok looks big outside but kinda small inside. Cab North is the place to go


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

npazzin said:


> Still got that setup if anyones interested, lookin for 220v mig or cash


How much for the setup?


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> Its ok looks big outside but kinda small inside. Cab North is the place to go


yeah what Rich said


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> How much for the setup?


five


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Anything going on today for us who didn't go to Vegas?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

No lol


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

-SUPER62- said:


> Anything going on today for us who didn't go to Vegas?


Just sit at home and look at pics of everything we missed out on. Lol


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Man, I guess I'm not hardcore like most, but for me, spending all that money to go see a car show is just not for me. I'm about my local scene here in N. Texas. All that money to go there could be used to fix up the ride. That just my useless .02.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Though i'll show some pics with the homies. Help put the 5th wheel on still have to do some adjustments:boink:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:twak: I'll adjust next week:yes:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Man, I guess I'm not hardcore like most, but for me, spending all that money to go see a car show is just not for me. I'm about my local scene here in N. Texas. All that money to go there could be used to fix up the ride. That just my useless .02.


I have been to about 8 super shows. This is the first on I have missed in a few years. All I can say is everyone should go at least once. It is not just about going all the way out there for one show. I like Vegas anyway I got married there. But add low riders on top of gambling and drinking what more can you ask for. To see everyone cruising the strip really low riders take over Vegas that weekend. It is cool to meet up with friends from other states and hang out. Sure I could have bought or build a bad ass car with the money but the memory's are priceless. It is cool that now so many locals go back in 99 there was no one from D/FW out there.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

I've been to Vegas but never during the super show. Vegas alone is badass, add the best lowriders from around the country and make it even better..... I plan on going someday.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817PETE said:


>


Very nice Lac Pete


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817PETE said:


>


Sweet.. passed by your crib about 6 today didn't see you outside do I kept going


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Sweet.. passed by your crib about 6 today didn't see you outside do I kept going


i was in the backyard cooking on the grill


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Very nice Lac Pete


 thanks homie this lac belongs to homie Berto. :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Texas Massacre said:


> I have been to about 8 super shows. This is the first on I have missed in a few years. All I can say is everyone should go at least once. It is not just about going all the way out there for one show. I like Vegas anyway I got married there. But add low riders on top of gambling and drinking what more can you ask for. To see everyone cruising the strip really low riders take over Vegas that weekend. It is cool to meet up with friends from other states and hang out. Sure I could have bought or build a bad ass car with the money but the memory's are priceless. It is cool that now so many locals go back in 99 there was no one from D/FW out there.


This is my first super show, I've been to Vegas befor but this is a totally different experience!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Texas Massacre said:


> I have been to about 8 super shows. This is the first on I have missed in a few years. All I can say is everyone should go at least once. It is not just about going all the way out there for one show. I like Vegas anyway I got married there. But add low riders on top of gambling and drinking what more can you ask for. To see everyone cruising the strip really low riders take over Vegas that weekend. It is cool to meet up with friends from other states and hang out. Sure I could have bought or build a bad ass car with the money but the memory's are priceless. It is cool that now so many locals go back in 99 there was no one from D/FW out there.


well said. just be happy that the metroplex represented well in vegas, not just the show but flying Texas plaques on the strip. most out of towners accuse us of being 10 years behind and those who go prove them wrong. i saw more locals on the strip than ever before. Texas or the DFW showed them that where we come from is serious with lowriding.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

For those who care,here are some pics from the super show. It was my first super show,and to see what people around the world are building was priceless. And Texas was there deep, from El paso to Dallas.



































cket.com/albums/w375/majestic624/20121014_142313.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I didn't mean to high jack this topic with pics, but for those who love to see what guys are building that we talk to everyday on lay it low,here they are. Chris and Jonny, wish you guys were there, and every penny was well worth it,especially after seeing how many guys were there from Texas and getting to chop it up with them.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice pics...did you take your car?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> I didn't mean to high jack this topic with pics, but for those who love to see what guys are building that we talk to everyday on lay it low,here they are. Chris and Jonny, wish you guys were there, and every penny was well worth it,especially after seeing how many guys were there from Texas and getting to chop it up with them.


Sweet PIcs Brent... You Can* Put What Ever On This Topic Brother... Be Safe Out There..


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

-SUPER62- said:


> Nice pics...did you take your car?


 no,not ready for Vegas just yet. Odesa is gonna be the one,and now that it's a LRM show it should be as big as Vegas and in our back yard! That's the plan, but Texas repped nicely in the sin city. I hope alot of the guys make it to Odesa, there was alot of talk in Vegas of people from all over going this year.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817PETE said:


> i was in the backyard cooking on the grill


Yesterday Seemed Like Everyone Was Grillin Out... Asada Was Cookin:h5:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> Sweet PIcs Brent... You Cant Put What Ever On This Topic Brother... Be Safe Out There..


 thanks Alex, I appreciate that homie.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

That's cool.... I just figured that at the pace your goin it was ready...lol....well your car looks great and it just keeps getting better real quick, keep up the good work homie. And like Alex said, feel free to post pics... I wanna see what I missed out there.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pics Inked!! Thanks for sharing. Some day I'll make it out to Vegas!! 

And Congrats to the Big M for club of the year. :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> no,not ready for Vegas just yet. Odesa is gonna be the one,and now that it's a LRM show it should be as big as Vegas and in our back yard! That's the plan, but Texas repped nicely in the sin city. I hope alot of the guys make it to Odesa, there was alot of talk in Vegas of people from all over going this year.


Thinking Of Taking This Back To Odessa This Year..

*







*


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

-SUPER62- said:


> That's cool.... I just figured that at the pace your goin it was ready...lol....well your car looks great and it just keeps getting better real quick, keep up the good work homie. And like Alex said, feel free to post pics... I wanna see what I missed out there.


 thanks brotha,, you gonna go to Odesa ?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

817.TX. said:


> Nice pics Inked!! Thanks for sharing. Some day I'll make it out to Vegas!!
> 
> And Congrats to the Big M for club of the year. :nicoderm:


 thank you homie, it feels good and we got chapter of the year. And alot of you guys helped me with my car, Jonny , Chris ,turtle, D shop Danny to name a few. Thank you


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

When is the Odessa show?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sigala said:


> When is the Odessa show?


NOV. 17th and 18th


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Post more pictures of the super show..


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Texas Massacre said:


> I have been to about 8 super shows. This is the first on I have missed in a few years. All I can say is everyone should go at least once. It is not just about going all the way out there for one show. I like Vegas anyway I got married there. But add low riders on top of gambling and drinking what more can you ask for. To see everyone cruising the strip really low riders take over Vegas that weekend. It is cool to meet up with friends from other states and hang out. Sure I could have bought or build a bad ass car with the money but the memory's are priceless. It is cool that now so many locals go back in 99 there was no one from D/FW out there.


Very well put brother, if I could go back and change this I wouldNt no matter how much it costs. The memories are there 4ever. Bein on the strip justdippin top down or sunroof open sein all the lights dancing over all the cars, aint no rides like that back home


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

And now the after hop today! Awwww shiiiiiieetttttt


----------



## 87 Regal (Mar 18, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> Thinking Of Taking This Back To Odessa This Year..
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Clean Regal


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

87 Regal said:


> Clean Regal


Thanks Homieuffin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Man ain't ready for this 18 hr. trip home


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> Man ain't ready for this 18 hr. trip home


:420:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

GM Fort Worth!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Sup yall


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Fellas :h5:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

TTT FOR TEJAS FORT WORTH!!!!!!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

What up homies...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> Man ain't ready for this 18 hr. trip home


i know right. the fun dont last forever


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Carlos Polishing*

 Pot Metal









Aluminum











Metal


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Man ain't ready for this 18 hr. trip home


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
always crying ..had to deal with ths shit all the way back..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ULC Toy drive will be on December 2nd in ft worth. More details to come


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Skim said:


> i know right. the fun dont last forever


Yall have a safe trip big dog!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> always crying ..had to deal with ths shit all the way back..


ya..ya..


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









my favorite pic of the weekend


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> View attachment 555206
> 
> 
> my favorite pic of the weekend



lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ULC Toy drive will be on December 2nd in ft worth. More details to come


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

any body still going to show at the fair sunday after hop in the park?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

the 3 cars we took to vegas


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Just seen a 61 project headed north on 35. Looked like it was on a rotisserie.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

got these 6263-4 sail panel retainers.new chrome never installed.

50.00


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Is there a ulc meeting tomorrow night ???


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

no. next week


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> no. next week


Cool thanks..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> the 3 cars we took to vegas












at the after hop




























shit was packed monday night










33 chapters, the award came to the Metroplex! TEXAS


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Skim said:


> at the after hop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looking good Majestics N.T!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> at the after hop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WAY TO REP YO CITY:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> at the after hop
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sweet.. congrats to you guys


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one still down to go to H Town or what?

LOL I gotta go holla at Bruce from Last minute customs


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Any one still down to go to H Town or what?
> 
> LOL I gotta go holla at Bruce from Last minute customs


dude id go but im working full time now..I could roll with you on a sat..if you would let me of course


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes sir I will roll out on an Saturday. Real early. Like leave @ 5am


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Yes sir I will roll out on an Saturday. Real early. Like leave @ 5am


and what day are you thinking?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

It might be the 2nd. Just depends on when the parts come in


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Any one still down to go to H Town or what?
> 
> LOL I gotta go holla at Bruce from Last minute customs


IM Down... You Mean The 11-3-12 Sat. ? ?? Let Me KNow Im Down..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Here Is Some INfo. ON An Event There Asking For Some Rides If ANyone Is Interested 
The Potter's House of Fort Worth and we are having a free Community Wide event on Friday, October 26th from 
6-9pm. We would love to have some low rider cars on display in our parking lot. 
If you are able to participate, please contact me at 8174461999 or 2143258405 thanks! I look forward to working with you 
and your team! *


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

R.I.P. Big Tex!! :angel: :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> R.I.P. Big Tex!! :angel: :nicoderm:


Big Tex From STATE FAIR?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Big Tex From STATE FAIR?


:facepalm:
http://www.dallasnews.com/entertain...r-of-texas-icon-big-tex-goes-up-in-flames.ece


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

New to the menu , this weekend only*

Fried Bigtex


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

The new Big Tex Mex!! :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> IM Down... You Mean The 11-3-12 Sat. ? ?? Let Me KNow Im Down..


Yesir. But I have to see when my parts come in. Ill hit you up. Im gonna need to rent a van


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i can see this actually happening!


817.TX. said:


> The new Big Tex Mex!! :roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Yesir. But I have to see when my parts come in. Ill hit you up. Im gonna need to rent a van


why a van?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Yesir. But I have to see when my parts come in. Ill hit you up. Im gonna need to rent a van


I may be able to help you on the van..check around then let me know.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

817.TX. said:


> The new Big Tex Mex!! :roflmao: :nicoderm:


good one!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> *Here Is Some INfo. ON An Event There Asking For Some Rides If ANyone Is Interested
> The Potter's House of Fort Worth and we are having a free Community Wide event on Friday, October 26th from
> 6-9pm. We would love to have some low rider cars on display in our parking lot.
> If you are able to participate, please contact me at 8174461999 or 2143258405 thanks! I look forward to working with you
> and your team! *


if my chit is fixet im down!!! i let u no alex!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

poor big tex!! i heard they just gave him some big ass b day cake yesterday fer turning 60!!!!! said a moter in his mouth cought fire!!!!! dyam!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> The new Big Tex Mex!! :roflmao: :nicoderm:


\

:roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> why a van?


or a truck


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Need help. I tryed my first paint job today i sanded off all d clear coat off my car used a high dollar. Rattle can primer im areas where i sanded to bare metal then hit d car agin wit 400d grit to smooth out startrd to spray d basecoat but it startrd to bubble dont know what its reacting to its bubbling on spots with primer and spots without so im sure its not d rattle can primer. Im new to painting what can cause this


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

214Tex said:


> New to the menu , this weekend only*
> 
> Fried Bigtex




Who here on layitlow did it?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

D13CHARRO said:


> Need help. I tryed my first paint job today i sanded off all d clear coat off my car used a high dollar. Rattle can primer im areas where i sanded to bare metal then hit d car agin wit 400d grit to smooth out startrd to spray d basecoat but it startrd to bubble dont know what its reacting to its bubbling on spots with primer and spots without so im sure its not d rattle can primer. Im new to painting what can cause this


did you wipe all the car down with wax and grease remover


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Forest lane cruise is tonight on Forest lane in far North Dallas. Some lolos came out last time, but more would be nice. The cruise is between Josey and Webb Chappel I believe.It many different types of cars out there.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

D13CHARRO said:


> Need help. I tryed my first paint job today i sanded off all d clear coat off my car used a high dollar. Rattle can primer im areas where i sanded to bare metal then hit d car agin wit 400d grit to smooth out startrd to spray d basecoat but it startrd to bubble dont know what its reacting to its bubbling on spots with primer and spots without so im sure its not d rattle can primer. Im new to painting what can cause this


 maybe the reduced in the base coat rewetted the rattle can primer causing it to lift n bubble..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> did you wipe all the car down with wax and grease remover


that was my first thought!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Here we go...


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

mrchavez said:


> maybe the reduced in the base coat rewetted the rattle can primer causing it to lift n bubble..


@loco61 yea i did it was spotless. @ mrchaves i had though d same thing but some of d spots that bubbled didnot have primer on it it was d original sanded down paint and some other spots did have primer on it


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Who is going out to rockwood park tomorrow..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Here we go...


wish i was ballin like that..Im taking my shit to maaco for that 299.00 deal


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

That cruise on forest lane is the bomb, we went to the last one and were there till 2am . There was like 5 grocery store parking lots full of cars and people.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> That cruise on forest lane is the bomb, we went to the last one and were there till 2am . There was like 5 grocery store parking lots full of cars and people.


I went last time too, but I took my Mustang. My kids made it to midnight. This time I'm taking the Lincoln. I don't think we are going to stay as late though.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> wish i was ballin like that..Im taking my shit to maaco for that 299.00 deal


 LOL


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> Who is going out to rockwood park tomorrow..


I will be there


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

juangotti said:


> Here we go...


Heading to Picosso's?


----------



## texas_cb7 (Oct 16, 2012)

do any body still go to meet off main st...i havent't went like 4 years


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> Heading to Picosso's?


yep its there now.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> or a truck


F**K IT We'll Just Take My One Ton Lets Just Put In For Petro...










juangotti said:


> Here we go...


:h5:




D13CHARRO said:


> @loco61 yea i did it was spotless. @ mrchaves i had though d same thing but some of d spots that bubbled didnot have primer on it it was d original sanded down paint and some other spots did have primer on it


Was It Cold Or Hot Out Side Or Maybe Paint Not Mixed Right??? Could Of Been On Of Those Things If You Said It Happend On Both Spots...????



SergDog82 said:


> Who is going out to rockwood park tomorrow..


Ill Be There..



8t4mc said:


> wish i was ballin like that..Im taking my shit to maaco for that 299.00 deal


:h5:



Inked1 said:


> That cruise on forest lane is the bomb, we went to the last one and were there till 2am . There was like 5 grocery store parking lots full of cars and people.


:thumbsup:


Pop Top Regal said:


> I went last time too, but I took my Mustang. My kids made it to midnight. This time I'm taking the Lincoln. I don't think we are going to stay as late though.


:thumbsup:





texas_cb7 said:


> do any body still go to meet off main st...i havent't went like 4 years


Somethings Peeps Meet Up At Sonic... We'll Be At RockWood Park ON Sunday Fo Sure..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I will be there


See you out there homie..


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Pretty decent turn out, boulevard was the only club I saw out there. They look like a bomb club, looked like they had some nice rides.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Pretty decent turn out, boulevard was the only club I saw out there. They look like a bomb club, looked like they had some nice rides.


You take any pics?


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> You take any pics?


Nah, not this time. It was dark by the time we got there. I figured what's the point .


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

rockwood was live!


----------



## texas_cb7 (Oct 16, 2012)

@ hop in the park


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

oh shit!!!!


juangotti said:


> Here we go...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

texas_cb7 said:


> @ hop in the park


nice pics


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> rockwood was live!


yup, I got a lil burnt though!


----------



## texas_cb7 (Oct 16, 2012)

chrisdizzle said:


> nice pics


 thanks homie


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

any vids from hop in the park? we went to dallas and headed back to hurst around 4. i decided not to go and regret it


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> oh shit!!!!


give me a year anda half. shell be done


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> give me a year anda half. shell be done


fuckit just keep movin!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> give me a year anda half. shell be done


good seering you out today man


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

yesir and likewise akdave


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

today at rockwood park..


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

What's up everyone will this is Lucio I am going to be posting some pictures from today's event 
was a good turnout also some really nice cars out there 
I will have all the pictures up on my face book if you would like to tag yourself on them...






























​


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Great turnout today


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

I got video of d hop on everything but d first car d towncar that lost a wheel even got d little argument that went down dont know how to post on here from my fone but i think it will let me post on youtube yall can link it from there


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

look like a good turnout


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

any hop pics or vids?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

It was a good picnic...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Here we go...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

1967 Impala "HECHO EN MEXICO" Hitting the MX streets!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Good morning everyone just wanted to let everyone know that pretty much all the pictures had been uploaded onto facebook under "Lucio Quintero" I would've up loaded them all on here but it takes too long and feel free to tag yourself and gave me a little credit thinks guys...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

A&M-Custom said:


> What's up everyone will this is Lucio I am going to be posting some pictures from today's event
> was a good turnout also some really nice cars out there
> I will have all the pictures up on my face book if you would like to tag yourself on them...
> 
> ...


....:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> 1967 Impala "HECHO EN MEXICO" Hitting the MX streets!
> 
> View attachment 558320
> 
> ...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like I missed a good picnic!! Now who has the chisme?? :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Over a half mill in views

Views: 715,016


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Good turn out yesterday.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

def a good turn out fellas! hope to see more like that


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


> def a good turn out fellas! hope to see more like that


x2


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice pix lucio!


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanx bro..


fortworthmex said:


> Nice pix lucio!


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

ICED BOXX said:


> def a good turn out fellas! hope to see more like that


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

A&M-Custom said:


>


right-click save:thumbsup:


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Maybe one day you can let me practice on your car


ICED BOXX said:


> right-click save:thumbsup:


----------



## austin (May 27, 2012)

Bajitos


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice pics of the picnic, next ULC event will be Toy Drive on December 2nd @ Buffalo Wild Wings on Hulen st in Ft Worth. Lets be ready to show some support to the children who are less fortunate. There will be a police escorted cruise to deliver the toys after the show.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

wats up joe?


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Nice pics of the picnic, next ULC event will be Toy Drive on December 2nd @ Buffalo Wild Wings on Hulen st in Ft Worth. Lets be ready to show some support to the children who are less fortunate. There will be a police escorted cruise to deliver the toys after the show.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

A&M-Custom said:


> Thanx bro..


 nice pictures homie.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

I know I posted pics guess I need a camera lol no cell phone haha...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

uffin: TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

radicalkingz said:


> wats up joe?


wats up Brian,hit me up when u have a min 940-368-6620


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

A&M-Custom said:


>


nice pic,right click and save


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

A&M-Custom said:


>


sweet!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

SergDog82 said:


> I know I posted pics guess I need a camera lol no cell phone haha...


 you took some nice pictures to brotha, didn't mean to leave you out big homie !


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> you took some nice pictures to brotha, didn't mean to leave you out big homie !


Lol..I was playing Homie. but on the camera part I'm looking into one..that day was the first time I seen your car in person and damn its clean Homie..


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

SergDog82 said:


> Lol..I was playing Homie. but on the camera part I'm looking into one..that day was the first time I seen your car in person and damn its clean Homie..


 it's all good homie, and thank you ,iam trying bro. So many clean rides coming out of Texas right now,and more to come. Fortworth looking good yesterday!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

president with the gangster hand shake lol..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> it's all good homie, and thank you ,iam trying bro. So many clean rides coming out of Texas right now,and more to come. Fortworth looking good yesterday!


That's true I been living here five years came from the south side of California and since I been here I seen a lot of nice rides..good job homies..


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 558316


Clean


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

show67 said:


> sixty7imp said:
> 
> 
> > 1967 Impala "HECHO EN MEXICO" Hitting the MX streets!
> ...


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Appreciated homie that was also my first time seeing your car very nice...


Inked1 said:


> nice pictures homie.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Nice pics of the picnic, next ULC event will be Toy Drive on December 2nd @ Buffalo Wild Wings on Hulen st in Ft Worth. Lets be ready to show some support to the children who are less fortunate. There will be a police escorted cruise to deliver the toys after the show.


:thumbsup: nice ill be there..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wickedimage63 said:


> :thumbsup: nice ill be there..


Koo see u there


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SergDog82 said:


> That's true I been living here five years came from the south side of California and since I been here I seen a lot of nice rides..good job homies..


which part, lot of us from California in Texas now. So Cal especially.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Skim said:


> which part, lot of us from California in Texas now. So Cal especially.


East los Angeles


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

A&M-Custom said:


> Appreciated homie that was also my first time seeing your car very nice...


Thank you, and the pics are great, whenever you got your camera out post them bad boys !


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

SergDog82 said:


> East los Angeles


 Dog Town? Iam from Orange County/ Riverside. Best move I ever made coming to Texas ! Fo real


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> Dog Town? Iam from Orange County/ Riverside. Best move I ever made coming to Texas ! Fo real


I grow up by whitter blvd and downey rd EAST LOS


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> Dog Town? Iam from Orange County/ Riverside. Best move I ever made coming to Texas ! Fo real


Its the best move I made also homie..


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Finally my p.o.s. fone uploaded the video on you tube its under argument at [email protected] park fortworth tx. If someone can link it on here i dont know how


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I can't find your video


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

I also have it posted on my facebook simon cardenas or search me on youtube aslo under d13charro thats aslo my youtube account name


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Only have 5 videos homie. 2 of Tahoe. One of truck vs 18 wheeler. Echo park. And a 77 monte


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

its under d13charro videos


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Can one of yall link it i dont know how


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

D13CHARRO said:


> Can one of yall link it i dont know how


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2yAHn9rBHk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

G/M...DFW!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

What were they tussling over?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

TTT FORT WORTH :420:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

It was "dancing with the stars of layitlow at the park"


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> It was "dancing with the stars of layitlow at the park"


Lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> It was "dancing with the stars of layitlow at the park"


Like this?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SHOELACES said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2yAHn9rBHk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Oh damn LOL


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Instead of tug-o-war they had a king of the mountain event....lol


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

look like an episode of call of the wildman (turtle man) live action lmfao


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn Juan them vatos getting down!!!! That's what I look like when I got to shit and I'm waiting for someone to get out of bathroom


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn Jaun I just reliZed that was some crazy gang fight! You got the red, blue, and the black all battling it out


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

outlawcrewcab said:


> It was "dancing with the stars of layitlow at the park"


Lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> Clean


Nice ride..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

SHOELACES said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2yAHn9rBHk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Damn I missed that one...I was in line for the restroom when it happen..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Can anyone get me the phone number to the Dj that was playing on Sunday at rockwood


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Sad situation.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

SergDog82 said:


> Damn I missed that one...I was in line for the restroom when it happen..


Yea went down right after I broke up the misunderstanding you and that dude had at the restroom line.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Like this?


Dis fool... Is that how its goin down at ur Halloween party?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Yea went down right after I broke up the misunderstanding you and that dude had at the restroom line.


Yeah that's true..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Dis fool... Is that how its goin down at ur Halloween party?


BWHAHAAHAH Hell Yeah


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

juangotti said:


> BWHAHAAHAH Hell Yeah


say homie i found those lil pieces u need for the trunk hit me up.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Where is the ULC meeting gonna be at tomorrow...and time..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

THE said:


> say homie i found those lil pieces u need for the trunk hit me up.


How much bro? LMK 682.230.4842


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

u can have them i hit u up in a min


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> Where is the ULC meeting gonna be at tomorrow...and time..


Tomorrow 8:30pm


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

THE said:


> u can have them i hit u up in a min


Thanks Homie. thats whats up


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Got 1/2 the trunk done in easy pimpin'. New battery's painted, new battery tie down, moved pumps back 8" and kicked up at 30deg angle, new backing plates and made some noid covers to clean up look


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Tomorrow 8:30pm


Where at homie ??


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> Where at homie ??


Billy Miners


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Billy Miners


Cool..


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

SHOELACES said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2yAHn9rBHk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Ref!


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Just a little something we're working on







​


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

A&M-Custom said:


> Just a little something we're working on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks real good man.


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Thanx bro..


8t4mc said:


> looks real good man.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

See you homies tonight at the ULC meeting..


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS (Oct 3, 2009)

:thumbsup:uffin::420:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks good A&M


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

A&M-Custom said:


> Just a little something we're working on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 put me down for one of those!!! im next:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> See you homies tonight at the ULC meeting..


see u there homie


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Need to make some new battery cables but metal work done


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


outlawcrewcab said:


> Need to make some new battery cables but metal work done


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

A&M-Custom said:


> Just a little something we're working on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cookie cutter?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Good ULC meeting tonight...thanks for the beers homies...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

That's a good place for the ULC meetings...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good ULC Meeting Homies...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Very good turnout at the meeting,ULC TOY DRIVE DECEMBER 2ND @ BUFFALO WILD WINGS 12-5


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Good ULC Meeting Homies...



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Tgif :facepalm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> Good ULC meeting tonight...thanks for the beers homies...


Wish i coulda made it


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

They seem to run out of Budweiser every time i go!! :angry: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Man it was deep last night. great turn out.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn it. I missed meeting. Dinner with wife took to long


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817.TX. said:


> They seem to run out of Budweiser every time i go!! :angry: :nicoderm:


Lol


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FOR FTW LOWRIDERS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Damn it. I missed meeting. Dinner with wife took to long


Theyll Be Another One In Acouple Of Weeks...:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning homies


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Morning homies


What's up Joe..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

What's going down tonight homies...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> What's up Joe..


wat it dew homie


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Bahamas are a shit hole!!! Not worth the money at all!! Tjank god i made it back to the stares!!!!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Mornin FW


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

heading to H town next saturday. hitting up last minute customs yesir


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

What it do Fort Worth!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> heading to H town next saturday. hitting up last minute customs yesir


Road trip!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

sixty7imp said:


> What it do Fort Worth!


WHAT'S UP HOMIE... HOW'S MEXICO?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

TTT FT WORTH


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

GO COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> WHAT'S UP HOMIE... HOW'S MEXICO?


Not too bad! It aint Fort Worth that's for sure! LOL at least got me a decent job so I can start fixing up Hecho en Mexico!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I took a one day trip this pass weekend and I took this pic by fort Davis. Didn't know there was any mountains in tx.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Coo pic alex!! Wat da trip bout? Parts r cars?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> I took a one day trip this pass weekend and I took this pic by fort Davis. Didn't know there was any mountains in tx.


Reminds me of cali


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ready to roll. Nothing stops the dream


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Coo pic alex!! Wat da trip bout? Parts r cars?


work


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

can anyone tell me what size drums to get for my 64? there werent any on it when i got it an theres two different sizes on the oriellys website. 2" & 2 3/4" :dunno:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> can anyone tell me what size drums to get for my 64? there werent any on it when i got it an theres two different sizes on the oriellys website. 2" & 2 3/4" :dunno:


I aways thought there was only one size...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> I aways thought there was only one size...


so did i !!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> so did i !!!


IVE GOT SOME OLD ONES IF U WANT THEM!!!! R I CAN TEXT U THE SIZE ONCE I GO HOME!!! UR CALL!!!! 

U GOT MY DIGITZ!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SergDog82 said:


> I grow up by whitter blvd and downey rd EAST LOS


Im from the HD / Victorville San Bernardino County. Im glad I left too.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Skim said:


> Im from the HD / Victorville San Bernardino County. Im glad I left too.


I still got your Victorville frames in my trunk dog!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Skim said:


> Im from the HD / Victorville San Bernardino County. Im glad I left too.


I grew up in East Whittier, I was born in East 'LA County General'....


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

What's a good shop to install hydros. I'm ballin on a budget, so I was think of getting the rear done then adding the front at a later date. I have heard of Ayres in ft worth, but know nothing of them.. these would be going on a 83 mark.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Danny at d shop in Keller but I don't think he's taking on any work right now! His name on here is elpintor, hit him up!


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Loco and Chris! I'll check out these leads.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Homie Styln said:


> I grew up in East Whittier, I was born in East 'LA County General'....


Damn i was born in St Mary's hospital in Long Beach.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Thanks Loco and Chris! I'll check out these leads.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

John Peter Smith Fort Worth Texas


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^X2^^^:yes:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Homie Styln said:


> I grew up in East Whittier, I was born in East 'LA County General'....


I'm from the 818 Valley but had several visits to the County Hospital as a kid.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> John Peter Smith Fort Worth Texas



X64


Me 3


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lincoln general, lincoln nebraska lol !


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Homie Styln said:


> I grew up in East Whittier, I was born in East 'LA County General'....


I was also born in county general in 82..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> John Peter Smith Fort Worth Texas


Other county hospital...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Skim said:


> Im from the HD / Victorville San Bernardino County. Im glad I left too.


I lived up there also..they build a lot of homes up there now..


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Martin Luther king hospital. South los Angeles summer of 79..........,


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> Other county hospital...


Yeppers


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Anyone going out to the Blvd aces show in Dallas this Sunday? Heard it will be a good one.


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Anyone going out to the Blvd aces show in Dallas this Sunday? Heard it will be a good one.


 you are:biggrin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

John Peter Smith Fort Worth Texas winter of 78:thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

show67 said:


> Martin Luther king hospital. South los Angeles summer of 79..........,


Whats up bro


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

blanco said:


> John Peter Smith Fort Worth Texas winter of 78:thumbsup:


Winter of 78 n same place! Jan. To b exact!

Bout 20 years b 4 tha young Juan gati!!!! Lol j/k pimp!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Dec 87 LOL


Ill be 25 this year. I aint to young I just look it. HAHAhhaah




Who is all heading to H Town with us Saturday? I know its me Turtle and Loco so far...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Dec 87 LOL
> 
> 
> Ill be 25 this year. I aint to young I just look it. HAHAhhaah
> ...


PLANED ON GOING BUT IM BROKE AND DONT WANA SEE WAT I COULDA HAD!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

AHAHAHAH I feel ya. I prepaid and am bringing about 100 to spend after food/gas


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Anyone going out to the Blvd aces show in Dallas this Sunday? Heard it will be a good one.


I'm going out there homie,good spot for a show


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

blanco said:


> Whats up bro


Sup Oscar how you Ben bro?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

anybody got a good reliable tranny builder??


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Guy off of i35 an renfro built mine for 350


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I'm going out there homie,good spot for a show


Cool,I heard it was gonna be a good one. And there was some money on the hop!weather supposed to be good to.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

What's good Foros. :nicoderm:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> anybody got a good reliable tranny builder??


What kind of trans is it i rent out a shop to a tranmission mechanic i can get u prices i know he has a shitload of experience and is good at his yob d shop is called Martinez transmission


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> What's good Foros. :nicoderm:


maxin relaxin! whats up 
luis


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Cool,I heard it was gonna be a good one. And there was some money on the hop!weather supposed to be good to.


see u there hoMie


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Guy off of i35 an renfro built mine for 350


CAN YOU GET ME A NAME OR NUMBER??

IVE GOT A TURBO 350


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

D13CHARRO said:


> What kind of trans is it i rent out a shop to a tranmission mechanic i can get u prices i know he has a shitload of experience and is good at his yob d shop is called Martinez transmission


TURBO 350.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

juangotti said:


> maxin relaxin! whats up
> luis


Just here trying to stay busy bro. you know how it goes.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> CAN YOU GET ME A NAME OR NUMBER??
> Pm'ed!
> IVE GOT A TURBO 350[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

First profesioal transmission 817 447 1270


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Anyone going out to the Blvd aces show in Dallas this Sunday? Heard it will be a good one.


Where is this show gona be at homie?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Halloween!! Yall be safe out there!! :ugh: :nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> First profesioal transmission 817 447 1270


just called them..450.00 with new converter


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya i forgot bout that, i got a new converter too when i picked it up when it was done, my bad


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> TURBO 350.


$375 with new converter and 1year warranty on a carryout transmission. $575 if you bring the car and they do all labor including removal and installation. Martinez transmission in decatur 30 min north of fortworth (940)626-2111 ask for oscar


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

THATS A GOOD PRICE FOR ONE INSTALLED!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Happy Halloween!! Yall be safe out there!! :ugh: :nicoderm:



BWAHAHHA


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

D13CHARRO said:


> $375 with new converter and 1year warranty on a carryout transmission. $575 if you bring the car and they do all labor including removal and installation. Martinez transmission in decatur 30 min north of fortworth (940)626-2111 ask for oscar


just sealed the deal on a tranny from oscar..Thanks man!! Hope i can help you in the future.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

right on!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Good deal glad i could help


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


>


:420:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

D13CHARRO said:


> $375 with new converter and 1year warranty on a carryout transmission. $575 if you bring the car and they do all labor including removal and installation. Martinez transmission in decatur 30 min north of fortworth (940)626-2111 ask for oscar


saving this contact info. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ShakeRoks said:


> :420:


Wuz Up Homie...:werd:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Need a cold beer!!  Gonna be in the garage working on my Impala!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:uh: this guy lol


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Need a cold beer!!  Gonna be in the garage working on my Impala!! :nicoderm:


pics of this said worke


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> Need a cold beer!!  Gonna be in the garage working on my Impala!! :nicoderm:


:shocked:


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

TTT FORT WORTH!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Tgif


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

blanco if u want I can bring those bumper tubes to Inked1 he lives in keller. be closer I havent been able to make it to FTW yet homie


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> pics of this said worke




















older pic! Took this bish apart!! cleaning her up! One day Ill put her back together!! :chuck: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Mornin fw


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> older pic! Took this bish apart!! cleaning her up! One day Ill put her back together!! :chuck: :nicoderm:


Is that a Canadian frame????


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Skim said:


> blanco if u want I can bring those bumper tubes to Inked1 he lives in keller. be closer I havent been able to make it to FTW yet homie


that is cool im not in a hurry but yea that is cool.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> older pic! Took this bish apart!! cleaning her up! One day Ill put her back together!! :chuck: :nicoderm:


:h5:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

show67 said:


> Is that a Canadian frame????


:yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

You gona wrap that frame yourself?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> You gona wrap that frame yourself?


I have already went down that route and it didnt work out.  So that is a no!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ok, tell that story then LOL


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT FORT WORTH. Heading to the H this Saturday


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hey juan, you get that fo runnin yet? or you just throwin money at it lol? think i saw on a thread you just wana trade it for a duece?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I have not got it running yet. Im sent it to the shop for metal work and body work


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

What's in skrewston


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Car parts


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning FW see some of u homies tomorrow at the show


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> ok, tell that story then LOL


Bring a 12 pack over but none of that diet beer and I will tell you all about it!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

diet beer? lol i doubt a 12 would be enough


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> *diet beer?* lol i doubt a 12 would be enough


Anything with light in the name!! Fuck it bring a 24pk they only 17.99 at Wally World!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shit if you wana go cheap, i get four fortys of bud ice for ten bucks everyday!!!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

npazzin said:


> shit if you wana go cheap, i get four fortys of bud ice for ten bucks everyday!!!


:barf:
next morning!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

not if you drink like me!


ShakeRoks said:


> :barf:
> next morning!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

is that lastminuete?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesir


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks for picking up my parts homies


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Thanks for picking up my parts homies


x64


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

All good.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Blvd aces show tomorrow at J pepes in Dallas ! See ya there Joe


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

I plan on rolling out there around 2. What time is the hop?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Wish I can go..i have work tomorrow..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Blvd aces show tomorrow at J pepes in Dallas ! See ya there Joe


kool I will be there about 1030


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


>


mornin loco


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


>


 Alex , you taking the ace to Dallas today?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

GT in da house


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thas a nice lookin plaque


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

npazzin said:


> thas a nice lookin plaque


I agree


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you would, LOL


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Good morning homies..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

time changes got me throwed off!


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> Blvd aces show tomorrow at J pepes in Dallas ! See ya there Joe


sup guys, is it on greenville or stemmons?


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Stemmons


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

What time is d hop im an hour and fifteen minutes away is there still time to make it?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

was replying to a post an some fool puts this in reply to mine, makes me laugh so i thought id share.:roflmao:


"Sorry to bust your bubble but mine only had small pin holes. I ground down to only metal, small pc. of glass on the backside, treated the metal, All Metal and a lighter weight filler on the front and painted. Will be here long after you are in the grave" 

"hwayne"


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


>


thnks for gettin my parts also...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Thanks for picking up my parts homies





topd0gg said:


> x64





FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> thnks for gettin my parts also...


No Problem Homies...

Its Always Cool To Take A Road Trip..:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> mornin loco


Whats Up Dave..???





Inked1 said:


> Alex , you taking the ace to Dallas today?


Didnt Take The Ace Brent.. But I Rolled By There Early This MOrning Looks Like It Was A Good Turn Out..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Good seeing all the ft worth support in Dallas today. Lets keep this unity going


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Good seeing all the ft worth support in Dallas today. Lets keep this unity going


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Come on cowboys!


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Great seeing you guys out there at the show.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Fort Worth cars looking good in Dallas today.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Is that rag 60 a new big M lowrider?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


>


It was all a dream




I use to read word up magazine!!!




Good luck Juan!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


>


LOL We were tallying up all the money we spent. LOL


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> It was all a dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesir.  Thanks


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lets see some pics of that four Juan!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Texas Massacre said:


> Fort Worth cars looking good in Dallas today.


That looks like a clean 60 who's is it..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> lets see some pics of that four Juan!


Ill have a build thread starting in January. Ill have this car done in 18 months


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

-SUPER62- said:


> Is that rag 60 a new big M lowrider?


Yes sirrrrrr, congrats to Inked1 on his new baby, this ones gonna be a killer!!! 

also a big congrats on his two trophys yesterday


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

ICED BOXX said:


> Yes sirrrrrr, congrats to Inked1 on his new baby, this ones gonna be a killer!!!
> 
> also a big congrats on his two trophys yesterday


Congrats...looks clean as fuck.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

My ride next to Nasa space shuddle.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> My ride next to Nasa space shuddle.


Nice lol..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Texas Massacre said:


> Fort Worth cars looking good in Dallas today.


daaaaaaaaamn! Lookin good Brent.. sweet


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> My ride next to Nasa space shuddle.


 :h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thas one ugly boat!!!

QUOTE=juangotti;16105724]








My ride next to Nasa space shuddle. [/QUOTE]


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> daaaaaaaaamn! Lookin good Brent.. sweet


 thanks Alex, it's the new project .


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

-SUPER62- said:


> Is that rag 60 a new big M lowrider?


 yes sir, thanks for the picture chris


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

-SUPER62- said:


> Congrats...looks clean as fuck.


 thanks brother!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Inked1 said:


> yes sir, thanks for the picture chris


No problem I took lots of pics lol.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice.... 60 rag


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> yes sir, thanks for the picture chris


SICK!! U STIL GOT THE 62?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

DFW RIDERS GO VOTE TODAY OBAMA FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> DFW RIDERS GO VOTE TODAY OBAMA FOR PRESIDENT



sike!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^^:squint:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> DFW RIDERS GO VOTE TODAY OBAMA FOR PRESIDENT


FORT WORTH player. DFW thread is down the hall


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

WRONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Texas 61 Impala said:


> DFW RIDERS GO VOTE TODAY OBAMA FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> DFW RIDERS GO VOTE TODAY OBAMA FOR PRESIDENT


How about................. NO!!!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> FORT WORTH player. DFW thread is down the hall


MY BAD FORT WORTH RIDERS VOTE FOR OBAMA FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

WE NEED A HISPANIC PRESIDENT SO WE CAN OPEN UP THE SOUTHERN BORDER AND LET THE USA BE 100% MEXICAN SO WE WONT NEED NO MORE BORDER PATROL OFFICER! OBAMA FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^^:naughty:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

if mexico is so great why do people risk there lives everyday to get here? obamas the worst thing to happen to the U.S. since september 11 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Post some pics of Fort Worth Impalas


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

npazzin said:


> if mexico is so great why do people risk there lives everyday to get here? obamas the worst thing to happen to the U.S. since september 11 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


i think that was george w bush lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

just came back from the poles.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Skim said:


> i think that was george w bush lol


bush was alreadu pres when them vrazy fucks hit us!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

politics aside we need someone that knows what the fuck to do, that obviously aint obama


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> politics aside we need someone that knows what the fuck to do, that obviously aint obama


amen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

npazzin said:


> politics aside we need someone that knows what the fuck to do, that obviously aint obama


X1983 I cant say that I like Romney, but I sure as fuck cant stand that foo Obama!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> SICK!! U STIL GOT THE 62?


 yes sir, iam trying to catch up to you homie and see how it feels looking at the stars while you Rollin. Lol .. How you been homie


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sad night for america


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

One of the Greatest elections ever, the 47%ers spoke there mind tonite.. Like it or not the America people have spoken..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

OBAMA PRESIDENT 4 MORE YEARS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Morning


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Loco 61 said:


> Good Morning


what's up Alex.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

In case anyone is interested. 










[h=1]*Time*s[/h]7:00 am - Vendors enter
8:00 am - Show Vehicles enter
8:00 am - Gates open to public
12:00 pm - Live music begins
4:30 pm - Awards
6:00 pm - Show closes
[h=1]*Location*[/h]North Texas Fair Grounds
2217 N Carroll Blvd
Denton, TX 76201
[ map ]
[h=1][/h]


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :nicoderm:


what's good Benny


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> yes sir, iam trying to catch up to you homie and see how it feels looking at the stars while you Rollin. Lol .. How you been homie


Well now u no it feels nice!i've been awite man! I no u Gona move fast on this one aswell! U realy puting n Werk here n Texas!!!

Enough wit da politics!


Neather prez lowrides r has a Lil account so fuk em!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

what's up Chris. How've you been man? How's your son?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> what's good Benny


NOTHING MUCH BRO AND YOU?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

*Looking for a 63/64 factory A/C equipped impala i can put my hands on for a few hours to make a glove box bezel. I will compensate you for your time monetarily or with a free unit. 

Might as well put it out there, i'm looking for all years. 58-68. AC and non AC. PM me for details*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

You can go to my car. No compensation required. But my car is in West Fort Worth. LMK


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

juangotti said:


> You can go to my car. No compensation required. But my car is in West Fort Worth. LMK


Thanks Juan !...

If i can get 2 or 3 cars lined up from Foros, i'll make it a day trip out there. I'll just haul all the material with me. Would honestly rather have the car come to me but will do what it takes to fulfill the list of orders i have pending.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sin7 said:


> Thanks Juan !...
> 
> If i can get 2 or 3 cars lined up from Foros, i'll make it a day trip out there. I'll just haul all the material with me. Would honestly rather have the car come to me but will do what it takes to fulfill the list of orders i have pending.


I have a 68 Fastback in my garage that belongs to Runninlow. Im sure he is cool. you can look at his.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

juangotti said:


> I have a 68 Fastback in my garage that belongs to Runninlow. Im sure he is cool. you can look at his.


Cool !


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> sad night for america


didnt feel any different than any other night :biggrin:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> WE NEED A HISPANIC PRESIDENT SO WE CAN OPEN UP THE SOUTHERN BORDER AND LET THE USA BE 100% MEXICAN SO WE WONT NEED NO MORE BORDER PATROL OFFICER! OBAMA FOR PRESIDENT


Wasn't Mitt's dad from Mexico? :dunno:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

GUESS IT DON'T MATTER NOW! SINCE WEVE GOT ANOTHER FOUR YEARS TO TEACH LIBERALS THE ERROR OF THERE WAYS, HELL MAYBE THEYLL WAKE UP WHEN "OBAMACARE" IS FULLY IMPLEMENTED AN MOFOS CANT GET SHIT NO MO!!!!!!MUCH LESS GET A JOB WITH MEDICAL BENNEFITS, IF THERES ANY JOBS AT ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Post some pics of Fort Worth Impalas


^^^^This^^^^ :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

For real though. Lets see some clean ass local IMPALAS


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

was wrong wit that? lol 



817.TX. said:


> ^^^^This^^^^ :nicoderm:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Well now u no it feels nice!i've been awite man! I no u Gona move fast on this one aswell! U realy puting n Werk here n Texas!!!
> 
> Enough wit da politics!
> 
> ...


 other than a 58 or 59 rag, this one is my favorite . Lol.. Iam take my time frame off . Have it ready for Vegas this time next year . Shit anything can happen though, that's aways away . Iam just happy to be blessed to have a car homie.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm good


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Inked1 said:


> other than a 58 or 59 rag, this one is my favorite . Lol.. Iam take my time frame off . Have it ready for Vegas this time next year . Shit anything can happen though, that's aways away . Iam just happy to be blessed to have a car homie.


great score on that rag Brent. Glad things are falling in place for you homie.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Sin7 said:


> great score on that rag Brent. Glad things are falling in place for you homie.


 thanks brotha, I want to go to that show, is it going on on Sunday ?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> thanks brotha, I want to go to that show, is it going on on Sunday ?


Pistons & paint is saturday


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Skim said:


> Pistons & paint is saturday


You cruising your impala?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i sold it to buy my 57 rag or else i would. i usually take it every year.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Inked1 said:


> thanks brotha, I want to go to that show, is it going on on Sunday ?


It'll be saturday from 9am-6pm. Hope to see you there Brent. I'll have plenty of beer so stop by. 



Skim said:


> i sold it to buy my 57 rag or else i would. i usually take it every year.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Skim said:


> i sold it to buy my 57 rag or else i would. i usually take it every year.


:around:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:| :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Skim said:


> i sold it to buy my 57 rag or else i would. i usually take it every year.


The 57 is really nice.... Where did white trash end up at?.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

albuquerque


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Post up the 57. Let me get look at her.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


>


Gonna try to be off of work by then..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Post up the 57. Let me get look at her.












just gonna roll it all OG for now


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad ass color :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> just gonna roll it all OG for now


Well Played...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Skim said:


> just gonna roll it all OG for now


That's clean ass ride homie...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice score Skim


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

That's a dream car right there!


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

Bad ass Skim!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Everybody Gettin 57 Rags Around Here...:thumbsup: Good ULC Meeting Tonight..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TGIF


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Everybody Gettin 57 Rags Around Here...:thumbsup: Good ULC Meeting Tonight..


yeah i heard tony got that white one. its good to see more rags come into the metroplex :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> yeah i heard tony got that white one. its good to see more rags come into the metroplex :thumbsup:


:yes: Cant Wait To Get My 58 Rag So I Can Roll With The Big Dawgs...


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn 57 rags are not cheap. I'd have to sell my house to buy a builder


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Damn 57 rags are not cheap. I'd have to sell my house to buy a builder


:happysad:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Damn 57 rags are not cheap. I'd have to sell my house to buy a builder


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/349061-1957-bel-air-convertible.html
Look at this thread. Dude choped it all up and put it all back together.... I was like hno:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

57 58 NOS Letter Holder


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/349061-1957-bel-air-convertible.html
> Look at this thread. Dude choped it all up and put it all back together.... I was like hno:



Mad Props To BIG WHIT :thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> :yes: Cant Wait To Get My 58 Rag So I Can Roll With The Big Dawgs...


 oh shit, Fort worth going rag city ! Nice brotha.


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

........


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ive got a complete set of cooper trendsetters 155 80 r 13.small ww real skinny tires

250.00 firm


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> ive got a complete set of cooper trendsetters 155 80 r 13.small ww real skinny tires
> 
> 250.00 firm


Any pics, you know the drill


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> Gonna try to be off of work by then..



LOOKS LIKE YOU WERE THE ONE THAT BEAT ME TO IT SKIM!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS THE RAG I WAS GONNA BUY TILL THEY TOLD ME IT WAS ALREADY SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN SMALL WORLD.....


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Skim said:


> just gonna roll it all OG for now


LOOKS LIKE YOU WERE THE ONE THAT BEAT ME TO IT SKIM!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS THE RAG I WAS GONNA BUY TILL THEY TOLD ME IT WAS ALREADY SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN SMALL WORLD.....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ICED BOXX said:


> Any pics, you know the drill


pm me your number
and ill txt you some.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

miguel62 said:


> LOOKS LIKE YOU WERE THE ONE THAT BEAT ME TO IT SKIM!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT IS THE RAG I WAS GONNA BUY TILL THEY TOLD ME IT WAS ALREADY SOLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! DAMN SMALL WORLD.....


hey pm me your number, there was 3 others i looked at before buying this one in the same range or less that i could pass the info on to you if you want. nice ones too.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> :yes: Cant Wait To Get My 58 Rag So I Can Roll With The Big Dawgs...


hell yeah the 58 rag is the ultimate for me lol


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> hell yeah the 58 rag is the ultimate for me lol


x2 but its cool to have something to look forward to. that 57 raggerrrrrrrrrrr will do u just fine:biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Skim said:


> hell yeah the 58 rag is the ultimate for me lol


im on the hunt, i was in love wit the one Bruce from LastMinute had, if i woulda known it was up for grabs it woulda been callin NorthTexas home now!


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Skim said:


> hey pm me your number, there was 3 others i looked at before buying this one in the same range or less that i could pass the info on to you if you want. nice ones too.


Pm Sent...Thanks!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

miguel62 said:


> Pm Sent...Thanks!


good luck would like to see more of them rolling!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I went ahead and swaped out the Supremes to all come d's




















Here's Tony's 57 next to my regal benefit show in cleburne for a kids boxing program


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> I went ahead and swaped out the Supremes to all come d's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R those supremes 13s if so do u want to sell or trade them


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2!!!! whats the price? 



D13CHARRO said:


> R those supremes 13s if so do u want to sell or trade them


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bad ass rag Tony


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Bad ass rag Tony


X57 real clean congrats!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

D13CHARRO said:


> R those supremes 13s if so do u want to sell or trade them





npazzin said:


> X2!!!! whats the price?


Sorry Brothers there not for sale. I love that OG look.. might have put them back on later.


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Anybody know where i can rent a small sandblaster on a sunday?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> I went ahead and swaped out the Supremes to all come d's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be nice baller...buying D's like nothing! :run:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cant say as i blame ya, og shit is og shit!!!! love the supremes they were my first set of rims, cragars are the shit too!



Loco 61 said:


> Sorry Brothers there not for sale. I love that OG look.. might have put them back on later.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

home depot :dunno:



hittin back bumper said:


> Anybody know where i can rent a small sandblaster on a sunday?


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> I went ahead and swaped out the Supremes to all come d's
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

hittin back bumper said:


> Anybody know where i can rent a small sandblaster on a sunday?


Just buy one from harbor frieght


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

***Hurricane Relief Supply Drive*** Correction Date is Nov 23
The ULC, Latino Peace Officers Assoc. and Billy Miners Stockyards will be hosting a Car/Truck & Bike Show Friday Nov 23 Time 1:00-4:00pm at Billy
Miners. We are asking All Car Clubs & Solo Ryderz to come out and donate supplies needed. Come Support and show the people from the East Coast they are not Forgotten! Items needed will be posted this week. All are Welcome to come and Donate Supplies to help our East Coast Families..Registration will be $10 or a donation of supplies needed. For More Info Contact Joe Trevino, Gino Ayala or Walter Trujillo....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Tejano lowrider said:


> 1st Time ever LRM Sanctioned event for 2013 tour!!
> I just want to welcome everyone to this years 2 day car show The Greatest CAR show On Earth", i also would like to invite everyone that hasn't been to the show,its going to be a good one already have some pretty nic"e rides coming in, and Hall of Fame Car clubs from Coast to Coast, the Texas Death Match Car Hop Championships are all set to be a thrill! To register or for info just feel free to visit our web site www.tejanosupercarshow.com?register.php you can fax us the entry form and the credit card form and the rest is history, we have 7 bldgs including a brand new grey plastic floor on the show floor Coliseum,Vendors are welcomed and of course the food!! lots of Mexican food and three big stages with all kinds of music including two of the Greatest Tejano artist in the World, La Mafia and Emilio Navaira on Sat. Nite and Sunday evening CASH OUT-REKLUSE-MS KRAZIE-SNOW THA PRODUCT and many more
> Again thanks to Calfias Arizona,Dallas El Chuco,Houston, Pasadena, Lubbock,Odessa, Midland, Amarillo,El Valle de Tejas,Ft Worth,San Antonio so many cities and clubs !!! THANKS TO ALL!!! iMPALAS MAGAZINE BOMBS MAGAZINE BOMBS UNITED Tickets can be bought on line or at any O'reilly Auto Parts in Texas and Southwestern N.M. V.I.P. can also be bought on line
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ***Hurricane Relief Supply Drive*** Correction Date is Nov 23
> The ULC, Latino Peace Officers Assoc. and Billy Miners Stockyards will be hosting a Car/Truck & Bike Show Friday Nov 23 Time 1:00-4:00pm at Billy
> Miners. We are asking All Car Clubs & Solo Ryderz to come out and donate supplies needed. Come Support and show the people from the East Coast they are not Forgotten! Items needed will be posted this week. All are Welcome to come and Donate Supplies to help our East Coast Families..Registration will be $10 or a donation of supplies needed. For More Info Contact Joe Trevino, Gino Ayala or Walter Trujillo....




:thumbsup:


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ***Hurricane Relief Supply Drive*** Correction Date is Nov 23
> The ULC, Latino Peace Officers Assoc. and Billy Miners Stockyards will be hosting a Car/Truck & Bike Show Friday Nov 23 Time 1:00-4:00pm at Billy
> Miners. We are asking All Car Clubs & Solo Ryderz to come out and donate supplies needed. Come Support and show the people from the East Coast they are not Forgotten! Items needed will be posted this week. All are Welcome to come and Donate Supplies to help our East Coast Families..Registration will be $10 or a donation of supplies needed. For More Info Contact Joe Trevino, Gino Ayala or Walter Trujillo....


what the address bro


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


>


I'm hoping since lrm is sanctioning so soon, that this is the start of the old days of having 13 stops on the lrm tour. God I miss the 90's!


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Well we put the finishing touches on these pumps...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ***Hurricane Relief Supply Drive*** Correction Date is Nov 23
> The ULC, Latino Peace Officers Assoc. and Billy Miners Stockyards will be hosting a Car/Truck & Bike Show Friday Nov 23 Time 1:00-4:00pm at Billy
> Miners. We are asking All Car Clubs & Solo Ryderz to come out and donate supplies needed. Come Support and show the people from the East Coast they are not Forgotten! Items needed will be posted this week. All are Welcome to come and Donate Supplies to help our East Coast Families..Registration will be $10 or a donation of supplies needed. For More Info Contact Joe Trevino, Gino Ayala or Walter Trujillo....


COUNT ME IN FOR THIS ONE BRO


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ***Hurricane Relief Supply Drive*** Correction Date is Nov 23
> The ULC, Latino Peace Officers Assoc. and Billy Miners Stockyards will be hosting a Car/Truck & Bike Show Friday Nov 23 Time 1:00-4:00pm at Billy
> Miners. We are asking All Car Clubs & Solo Ryderz to come out and donate supplies needed. Come Support and show the people from the East Coast they are not Forgotten! Items needed will be posted this week. All are Welcome to come and Donate Supplies to help our East Coast Families..Registration will be $10 or a donation of supplies needed. For More Info Contact Joe Trevino, Gino Ayala or Walter Trujillo....


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTTTTTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> COUNT ME IN FOR THIS ONE BRO


Thanks Benny


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt ft worth homies sup joe!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dont forget your dogs tonight sapposed to be thirty degrees, time to bring em in at night!!!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

What up Skim! You sell that Wagon too?


Any one in the funk got a top post battery? Not a hydro batt.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> ttt ft worth homies sup joe!


Wats up homie, u going to Odessa ?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wats up homie, u going to Odessa ?


YES SIR!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> What up Skim! You sell that Wagon too?
> 
> 
> Any one in the funk got a top post battery? Not a hydro batt.


yep juan i still have my wagon but its up on the rotisserie still. In other words its on the back burner not doing shit lol


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Check it out a little license plate decal that we painted for Tony's rag ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

I have that same plate decal not painted tho. Thats going to be the name of my bike, "Where The West Begins"


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> What up Skim! You sell that Wagon too?
> 
> 
> Any one in the funk got a top post battery? Not a hydro batt.


autozone


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

A&M-Custom said:


> Check it out a little license plate decal that we painted for Tony's rag ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My brother has the exact same one


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> autozone


I'd never thought...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

TTMFT FOR FORT WORTH !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

A&M-Custom said:


> Check it out a little license plate decal that we painted for Tony's rag ...


had mine on my golf cart since decatur


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

TTMFT!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sup Germain


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Sup Germain


Whats up alex, how is it goin bro..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Finally got around to putting on the new arm rest on the 64. Thanks to Alex & Juan for making the trip out there and scooping this up for me. Next in line is to slap on the rear dual antennas.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Alex drove and I apreciate the ride along. I was gonna rent a Uhaul and roll out. LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> Finally got around to putting on the new arm rest on the 64. Thanks to Alex & Juan for making the trip out there and scooping this up for me. Next in line is to slap on the rear dual antennas.



Not a problem.. anytime.. its always cool to visit my homies from h-town





juangotti said:


> Alex drove and I apreciate the ride along. I was gonna rent a Uhaul and roll out. LOL


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> Finally got around to putting on the new arm rest on the 64. Thanks to Alex & Juan for making the trip out there and scooping this up for me. Next in line is to slap on the rear dual antennas.


Man I like that door mirror setup!! That stock?

I'm thinkn bout rolling to the horse race trac swap meet Friday round 4pm! N e body WANa go? I'm meeting this cool cat outa Okc that has alot of of bomb car n truck stuff so to save shipping I send him a wish list an he comes thru with good prices!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Man I like that door mirror setup!! That stock?
> 
> I'm thinkn bout rolling to the horse race trac swap meet Friday round 4pm! N e body WANa go? I'm meeting this cool cat outa Okc that has alot of of bomb car n truck stuff so to save shipping I send him a wish list an he comes thru with good prices!


Yeah the mirror is stock, I just replaced all the window cranks with fresh new chrome ones.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> Finally got around to putting on the new arm rest on the 64. Thanks to Alex & Juan for making the trip out there and scooping this up for me. Next in line is to slap on the rear dual antennas.


NICE^^^uffin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

remote mirror


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

More pics of the whole car Tavo?


Clean bro


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

That car and his brothers Monte Carlo came out in low rider back in the day. They took the pics at the old car lot on University. I like the wheels we have a few sets of Morbecs.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Alex, thanks for coming out this way in September.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> More pics of the whole car Tavo?
> 
> 
> Clean bro


This is what I'm working with it's an OG 64 with 58k original miles and numbers matching. I'm gonna keep it stock for now still not sure if I'll keep it or trade it I really want a 59. I've just been cleaning up the engine bay and undercarriage but over all it's stock and everything works.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> This is what I'm working with it's an OG 64 with 58k original miles and numbers matching. I'm gonna keep it stock for now still not sure if I'll keep it or trade it I really want a 59. I've just been cleaning up the engine bay and undercarriage but over all it's stock and everything works.


CLEAN!!! WEN U READY TO GET A BOOTY KIT LET ME NO AN MAYBE WE CAN GET A DEAL ON 2 OF EM!! LOL!! REAL CLEAN MAN! CANT WAIT TO SEE WAT U DO WITH IT!:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sin7 said:


> Alex, thanks for coming out this way in September.



MaN! Where Can I Pick Up A Magazine???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> This is what I'm working with it's an OG 64 with 58k original miles and numbers matching. I'm gonna keep it stock for now still not sure if I'll keep it or trade it I really want a 59. I've just been cleaning up the engine bay and undercarriage but over all it's stock and everything works.


Clean Ride... :worship:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shit, id roll it just like it is!!!!!!!!!!!! mofo looks good in that color! 



topd0gg said:


> This is what I'm working with it's an OG 64 with 58k original miles and numbers matching. I'm gonna keep it stock for now still not sure if I'll keep it or trade it I really want a 59. I've just been cleaning up the engine bay and undercarriage but over all it's stock and everything works.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> This is what I'm working with it's an OG 64 with 58k original miles and numbers matching. I'm gonna keep it stock for now still not sure if I'll keep it or trade it I really want a 59. I've just been cleaning up the engine bay and undercarriage but over all it's stock and everything works.


:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> Man I like that door mirror setup!! That stock?
> 
> I'm thinkn bout rolling to the horse race trac swap meet Friday round 4pm! N e body WANa go? I'm meeting this cool cat outa Okc that has alot of of bomb car n truck stuff so to save shipping I send him a wish list an he comes thru with good prices!


When and where is this swap meet u speek of


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Lone star park tomorrow and Saturday.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

any one know how I can find engine wire harness connections for a 84 cutlass v6 online free?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Got to get it running then Paint job!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> View attachment 569387
> 
> 
> Got to get it running then Paint job!


Balllllla....:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Turtle For Helping Me Out Tonight...:thumbsup:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

To all those heading out to Odessa n Houston, be safe out on the roads and keep an eye out for each other. Let's try not to let anyone get stranded.. I'm headed out about 7pm tomorrow nite..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


> To all those heading out to Odessa n Houston, be safe out on the roads and keep an eye out for each other. Let's try not to let anyone get stranded.. I'm headed out about 7pm tomorrow nite..


YALL B SAFE:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Post pics of Odessa show..be safe homies..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Everybody Be Safe Out There In HTOWN And Odessa..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Had To Get The Trailer Ready For The Regals Trip To Odessa.. Stopped By ART'S Tire To Check The Tires..*











*Unloading The 61 Parts Car One Man Operation.. Its Not My First Time LOL :biggrin:

I'll Try To Post Pics As We Go Thru The Weekend...


*


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

topd0gg said:


> This is what I'm working with it's an OG 64 with 58k original miles and numbers matching. I'm gonna keep it stock for now still not sure if I'll keep it or trade it I really want a 59. I've just been cleaning up the engine bay and undercarriage but over all it's stock and everything works.


That's a really clean foe homie, color combo looks good, keep her stock for awhile. But then cut that hoe. Cause she would look bad ass all laid out. Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

yes cut, BUT DO NOT FORGET THE FRAME WORK!!!! its too nice as it sits to ruin eben with a "lay an play" setup


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


>


Love those regals


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

npazzin said:


> yes cut, BUT DO NOT FORGET THE FRAME WORK!!!! its too nice as it sits to ruin eben with a "lay an play" setup


shit white trash had stock frame and lay and play 2 pump 6 batts, if u aint a monster on the switch youll be ok. i have a full molded and wrapped on my 61 rag but theres nothing wrong as long as you aint trying to three wheel and bang your shit.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

finally on the road to odessa everybody headed out good luck and be very careful!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


>


Looking good homies..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


>



low lows towing low lows:thumbsup:

thas wats up!!!!

yall b safe and lookn gud out there repn the df dub!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


>


Looking good, be safe out there


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

At d swap meet lets see what we can find


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Skim said:


> shit white trash had stock frame and lay and play 2 pump 6 batts, if u aint a monster on the switch youll be ok. i have a full molded and wrapped on my 61 rag but theres nothing wrong as long as you aint trying to three wheel and bang your shit.


It depends on your luck I guess.... I have a stock frame and it broke in two different spots, even caused a lil buckle. And I never really even hit the switch unless I'm laying it out.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yeah cant call it. do you have side to side?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

congrats to bob USF63 and INKED1 both their 62and 63's got shot for Lowrider Magazine in Odessa. Good to finally see more cars from the DFW Metroplex getting featured in LRM


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> congrats to bob USF63 and INKED1 both their 62and 63's got shot for Lowrider Magazine in Odessa. Good to finally see more cars from the DFW Metroplex getting featured in LRM


congrats guys


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Skim said:


> yeah cant call it. do you have side to side?


Yea....front back side to side and pancake.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> congrats guys


also congrats to Homie John who got a feature on his bomb suburban.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Skim said:


> also congrats to Homie John who got a feature on his bomb suburban.





Skim said:


> congrats to bob USF63 and INKED1 both their 62and 63's got shot for Lowrider Magazine in Odessa. Good to finally see more cars from the DFW Metroplex getting featured in LRM


:h5:congrats guys


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

The cut dog didn't get a wrapped frame. Never had problems


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Congratz y'all! Big ups for y'all going out there and repn for the d f dub! Wish I could more often!! Mad props to all y'all!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Ft. Worth


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Morning indeed


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

chrisdizzle said:


> :h5:congrats guys


 thank you everyone,big things being on in Texas Fo sho. Here's a pic of Joe Ray with the car.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

alot of nice rides here in odessa


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Skims car just got delivered to my house,all I can say is wow, he got a nice car.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

holy shit, yall just keep gettin more bad mofos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> Skims car just got delivered to my house,all I can say is wow, he got a nice car.


Nice.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Skims car just got delivered to my house,all I can say is wow, he got a nice car.


Nice addition Skim


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Inked1 said:


> Skims car just got delivered to my house,all I can say is wow, he got a nice car.


 my niccuh yo shit creased khaki clean skim,:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks yall. ive been in odessa all weekend so i havent got a chance to see it yet


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

As allways! Killing tha game tony


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Skim said:


> thanks yall. ive been in odessa all weekend so i havent got a chance to see it yet


Are you gonna post pics of Odessa show...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thanks chris but i feel everbody is pushing right now and thats a great thing. Tony from prominent white 57 rag is bad ass too. Glad I got to see it this weekend. bad ass


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Skims car just got delivered to my house,all I can say is wow, he got a nice car.


congrats homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Went down to Abilene and scoopped up this 62.... DONE DEAL 62 another IMPALA coming out the Funk...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Went down to Abilene and scoopped up this 62.... DONE DEAL 62 another IMPALA coming out the Funk...


Nice homie!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

3 Day work week, then 4 days off!! :boink: Gonna be fat and happy today after our Thanksgiving Lunch!! :ugh: :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

juangotti said:


> Went down to Abilene and scoopped up this 62.... DONE DEAL 62 another IMPALA coming out the Funk...


Looks good congrats homie.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Went down to Abilene and scoopped up this 62.... DONE DEAL 62 another IMPALA coming out the Funk...


looking good juan! looks solid. the cars out there are dry!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Its Decent but it needs work. Ill have it out rollin in a month or so. I have to do some clean up on it (filters, fluids and what not) But No major work to be done on in until after my 64 is done.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Its Decent but it needs work. Ill have it out rollin in a month or so. I have to do some clean up on it (filters, fluids and what not) But No major work to be done on in until after my 64 is done.


GOOD PLAN!!! STARTN DAT COLECTION!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> GOOD PLAN!!! STARTN DAT COLECTION!!!:thumbsup:


Then Ill get the 62 restored and sell the 64 and go after a 62 Bubble  This shit dont end. LOL


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> thanks chris but i feel everbody is pushing right now and thats a great thing. Tony from prominent white 57 rag is bad ass too. Glad I got to see it this weekend. bad ass


DAS WATS OG BOUT U TONY!!! NO MATTER HOW MANY BIG THANGS U DO U DONT GET BIG HEADED! THATS KEEPN IT REAL 24/7 AND U DONT FIND THAT N ALOT OF PEPS THESE DAYS!!! KEEP REPN FOR D F DUB!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh and we also added a 46 Stylemaster to the collection.... Very solid 2 door Bomb









This is for my pops...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Oh and we also added a 46 Stylemaster to the collection.... Very solid 2 door Bomb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GATA LOVE DEM FATHER SON BUILDS!!!! THEY THE ONES U CANT SELL!!!:nono:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> GATA LOVE DEM FATHER SON BUILDS!!!! THEY THE ONES U CANT SELL!!!:nono:


Yesir. The old man was like HELL YEAH. He ready to cruise tambien. Veterano style.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Yesir. The old man was like HELL YEAH. He ready to cruise tambien. Veterano style.


Pops gonna be rollin!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Skims car just got delivered to my house,all I can say is wow, he got a nice car.


Very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Went down to Abilene and scoopped up this 62.... DONE DEAL 62 another IMPALA coming out the Funk...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Yesir. The old man was like HELL YEAH. He ready to cruise tambien. Veterano style.


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Went down to Abilene and scoopped up this 62.... DONE DEAL 62 another IMPALA coming out the Funk...


Congrats Juan... Looks Damn good.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> Skims car just got delivered to my house,all I can say is wow, he got a nice car.


Would it be awkward to stand in the driveway and masterbate to these sexy bitches?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes.....yes it would......i got dibs on the one to the right


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Lol they are both on there rags!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Lol they are both on there rags!


Lol..Orale homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks loco and turtle. Just trying to place my mark on this lowrider life.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Went down to Abilene and scoopped up this 62.... DONE DEAL 62 another IMPALA coming out the Funk...


 congratulations Juan on your deuce.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Went down to Abilene and scoopped up this 62.... DONE DEAL 62 another IMPALA coming out the Funk...


Hell yeah homie! looks soild as hell! Congrats!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks donuts. It's def my dream ride. Can't wait to get her Rollin like a champ!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Thanks donuts. It's def my dream ride. Can't wait to get her Rollin like a champ!


Nice Juan..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

BIG THANGS GOING ON HERE N DA METRO


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesir.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

juangotti said:


> Went down to Abilene and scoopped up this 62.... DONE DEAL 62 another IMPALA coming out the Funk...


them deuces get loose:yes: congrats jaun:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> them deuces get loose:yes: congrats jaun:thumbsup:


Thanks homie


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> :rimshot:


:roflmao: sup alex?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Whats Up Big MIke....:biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Congrats on the deuce Juan


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Went down to Abilene and scoopped up this 62.... DONE DEAL 62 another IMPALA coming out the Funk...


VERY NICE HOMIE IF YOU ARE MISSING ANY PARTS FOR YOUR 62 HIT UP THE HOMIE OSCAR @817 832-0396 HE HAS THREE 62'S HE IS PARTING OUT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> VERY NICE HOMIE IF YOU ARE MISSING ANY PARTS FOR YOUR 62 HIT UP THE HOMIE OSCAR @817 832-0396 HE HAS THREE 62'S HE IS PARTING OUT


Cool. Tell the homie Oscar thanks.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

What's up homies...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

startin the weekend early, yall be carefull over the holiday!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

npazzin said:


> startin the weekend early, yall be carefull over the holiday!!!


Amen to that brother...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


>


Hope to see you homies put there.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> What's up homies...


Wat it dew homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving


Happy Thanksgiving to all the Ft worth area riders. Enjoy ur time with ur families and god bless


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

have a good day homies...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Wat it dew homie


kicking it getting ready for the turkey..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> kicking it getting ready for the turkey..


Already !


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you had any offers on that car yet? have a good thanksgiving!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

time to start the party!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

happy thanksgiving to all the homies in this topic!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Merry thanksgiving homies!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy Thanksgiving Funky Town! Remember, if you've been drinking get a designated driver. Just don't call me cause "I'm all fucked up!!!!!"


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving


Thanks for the brewskis the other night! FAMOUS!!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Happy turkey day ever body


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

npazzin said:


> you had any offers on that car yet? have a good thanksgiving!


yea but nothing i can do, maybe after the new year people will have more money


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

throw back Thursday


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

passin thru


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Turkey for you. Turkey for me...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ShakeRoks said:


> Thanks for the brewskis the other night! FAMOUS!!!!!


No problem. We need to do it again


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> yea but nothing i can do, maybe after the new year people will have more money


dont trip joe right nows a tuff time to sell a car because of the holidays. Be patient and the right deal will come along. :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> dont trip joe right nows a tuff time to sell a car because of the holidays. Be patient and the right deal will come along. :thumbsup:


Yea I'm Koo, if it don't sell I'm good to keep it cause it has a lot of sentimental value to me. It taught me so much about trusting people to work on my car and bringing it back from the way them crooks left it prooved to me I can overcome anything as long as I set my mind to it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

To full to get outta bed


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

chrisdizzle said:


> To full to get outta bed


Just made a turkey sandwiched lol


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

I have a nice welder like new with big tank and new roll of wire don't need it for pics text me at 682-597-6102 I'm asking $1000 or best offer it's a Hobart 210 iron man


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOOD TURNOUT TODAY AT BILLY MINERS FOR ULC HURRICANE RELIEF BENIFIT SHOW. THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO MADE IT OUT TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice day out


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Nice day out


without the wind, it would have been perfect.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

8t4mc 
ROLLAXIN1 
sup carlos!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Fundraiser car show going on at the station on main. 12-7 today


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

A little wet sand and buff and a few improvements, and we Rollin . Lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> A little wet sand and buff and a few improvements, and we Rollin . Lol


Nice ride homie..


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> A little wet sand and buff and a few improvements, and we Rollin . Lol


bad Ass got to find me one:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> A little wet sand and buff and a few improvements, and we Rollin . Lol


:thumbsup:


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> A little wet sand and buff and a few improvements, and we Rollin . Lol


TTT


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Homie Berto's lac. Last week at the show took 1st place in his class:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817PETE said:


> Homie Berto's lac. Last week at the show took 1st place in his class:thumbsup:


Did you paint that ride..


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes sir :naughty:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

817PETE said:


> Homie Berto's lac. Last week at the show took 1st place in his class:thumbsup:


You got down on that ride


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817PETE said:


> Yes sir :naughty:


fucking nice..


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks homie's


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Good job Pete.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Very nice lac Pete


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks homies i put some time in it:facepalm:


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

817PETE said:


> Thanks homies i put some time in it:facepalm:


TTMFT FOR PETE HOMIE GOT DOWN.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry didn't mean to post another pic :twak:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

817PETE said:


> Thanks homies i put some time in it:facepalm:


 really clean homie.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

looks good homies


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks damn good!!!


817PETE said:


> Thanks homies i put some time in it:facepalm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 573064


would like to see everyone in full force out here supporting the less fortunate.


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> really clean homie.


Beautiful caddy.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> would like to see everyone in full force out here supporting the less fortunate.


See you there homie.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817PETE said:


> Homie Berto's lac. Last week at the show took 1st place in his class:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

That lac got more shine than my chrome


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone got an old "fat link" chain steering wheel they are willing to get rid of?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTT FUNKY TOWN!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

New Page!! :nicoderm:


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Five four hydraulics euro tour 2012!!
Adex and hydraulic part specials when I get back!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew homies


----------



## biglukftwrthtx (Jun 29, 2010)

:







[/QUOTE]

Now thats real candy !!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats the deal fellas!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone need a quadrajet carb? i just rebuilt it an didnt end up using. came off 68 impala


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

How much


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just what i got in it, 60 bucks


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Where is it at my dads needs one fir his elco


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

PM'ED!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

whos all goin to the toy drive? might have to meet some of yall in person finaly lol


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Toy Drive?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> whos all goin to the toy drive? might have to meet some of yall in person finaly lol


im going to try to go.

i loves me some wings


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 573064


TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

mornin fw


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

What up homies..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Some old junk I'm getting ride of!!

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/ptd/3438242730.html


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> Toy Drive?


this Sunday at Buffalo Wild Wings on Hulan. See flyer one page back


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cold beer, chicken wings, an lowlows.....sounds perfect to me LOL


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> cold beer, chicken wings, an lowlows.....sounds perfect to me LOL


you rolling the 4 up there?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

baller^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

What ever AKDAVE.... Im a working man just like you fellers


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> What ever AKDAVE.... Im a working man just like you fellers


are you going to make an appearence at wild wings this weekend??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

My club will probably drop a donation but Ill be out of circuit while I get my duece presentable.


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Take the cutlass Juan


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I traded the cutty juan


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Ill b there takeing a bagged chevy pick up thats for sale if anyone is intrested $10,000 or best offer dont need to sell but very motivated need lunch moneys to finish a 65 pick up.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC MEETING 11-29-12 THURSDAY NIGHT AT BILLY MINERS ON MAIN STREET... 8:30PM. BE THERE OR BE SQUARE :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> you rolling the 4 up there?


na, it aint nothin to look at yet.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

put some spokes on my truck/daily to keep me content untill i can roll my car


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> I traded the cutty juan


no more cutty???????


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

npazzin said:


> cold beer, chicken wings, an lowlows.....sounds perfect to me LOL


YES SIR, SEE U HOMIES THERE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> ULC MEETING 11-29-12 THURSDAY NIGHT AT BILLY MINERS ON MAIN STREET... 8:30PM. BE THERE OR BE SQUARE :h5:


SEE U THERE HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

npazzin said:


> na, it aint nothin to look at yet.


POST A PIC HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> My club will probably drop a donation but Ill be out of circuit while I get my duece presentable.


THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT JUAN AND TRUE CLASSICS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> are you going to make an appearence at wild wings this weekend??


I THINK THE QUESTION IS ARE YOU MAKING A APPEARANCE WITH THE 6TRE SUNDAY


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :nicoderm:


WAT IT DEW BENNY, U COMING OUT TO THE TOY DRIVE SUNDAY?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> ULC MEETING 11-29-12 THURSDAY NIGHT AT BILLY MINERS ON MAIN STREET... 8:30PM. BE THERE OR BE SQUARE :h5:


Who buying beer??  :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*64*



ENOUGH SAID said:


> POST A PIC HOMIE


like i said it aint nothin to look at as of yet


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ill probably come by an have a beer with yall though, be in a red gmc. look forward to meetin yall if i can make it out there


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

All these 6fours out here!! Might have to sale mines to pick up something a little older!! :| :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> no more cutty???????
> 
> View attachment 574819


Yep Tavo. Its gone. Got rid of it weeks ago.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TECHNIQUES DFW WILL BE THERE TO SHOW SUPPORT..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Yep Tavo. Its gone. Got rid of it weeks ago.[/QUOTE
> 
> I liked that cutty Juan..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817.TX. said:


> Who buying beer??  :nicoderm:


see you there homies..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> I liked that cutty Juan..


I did too bro. But I like Impalas more


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

"this is my 64, there are many like it but this one is mine....." LOL


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Yep Tavo. Its gone. Got rid of it weeks ago.


That's cool bro you gotta do what you gotta do. I just remember seeing it at the D Shop and later on when you busted it out.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

npazzin said:


> like i said it aint nothin to look at as of yet


 it will get there:thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

juangotti said:


> I did too bro. But I like Impalas more


:yes:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> That's cool bro you gotta do what you gotta do. I just remember seeing it at the D Shop and later on when you busted it out.


Yeah it was at D Shop for a year and a half. I only had it out from April to Oct. LOL Like turtle says. Flip em and keep it moving hahaha


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> THANKS FOR UR SUPPORT JUAN AND TRUE CLASSICS


Its the ULC bro. No need for a Thanks. We are the ULC


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817PETE said:


> :yes:


WHAT UP PETE?

AND YOU KNOW THIS!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> no more cutty???????
> 
> View attachment 574819


Thats ride was clean


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Thats ride was clean


Yeah it was. I will miss it but I got other cars I need to finish.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ima rewire my setup tonight round 7 of n e local homies near the east side swing thru and have a beer on me and lend me yo hand!! Lol! But fer reals doe!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Some logos for ULC toy drive auction this weekend. Each one 15" or so


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Cars for ULC toy drive auction this weekend. Each car 3ft long
Pair of 63's









56 Chevy. And 69 Chevy










And a 57


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I wish i could do that at my job


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Cars for ULC toy drive auction this weekend. Each car 3ft long
> Pair of 63's
> 
> 
> ...


THAS WATS UP!!!! CAN U MAKE A 64 NON SS VERT?????? CASH N HAND!!! LOL


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


>


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Cars for ULC toy drive auction this weekend. Each car 3ft long
> Pair of 63's
> 
> 
> ...



can i get a 63 hardtop please??


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn all you picky guys. Let me see what I can do


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Homies still at work don't think I'm gonna make the ulc tonight..the techniques v-day dance is still gonna happen making flyers soon...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Damn all you picky guys. Let me see what I can do


Not me I like the rag 63 how much?


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

SOME WORK THE HOMIE TOMAS AND JOSE LUIS HOOKED ME UP WITH THEY THREW IT DOWN


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

ANOTHER IMPALA TO HIT THE STREETS .......................... ONE DAY


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> like i said it aint nothin to look at as of yet


looks good to me..atleast your working on it.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Sigala said:


> ANOTHER IMPALA TO HIT THE STREETS .......................... ONE DAY


 badass!!


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> badass!!


----------



## PUROCHEVYS (Aug 29, 2007)

Does anyone have a 64 ss trunk in good shape... Let me 817-602-1669


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuckin friday!!!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> fuckin friday!!!!!


X817!! :420: :nicoderm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Sigala said:


> View attachment 575164
> 
> SOME WORK THE HOMIE TOMAS AND JOSE LUIS HOOKED ME UP WITH THEY THREW IT DOWN


Nice homie.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sigala said:


> ANOTHER IMPALA TO HIT THE STREETS .......................... ONE DAY


I like this 63.....what up Juan.....


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Houston Autorama, always a good show. (LowRiders, classics, hot rods, rat rods, kustoms, auction and swap meet)


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Last minute Customs was talking about that event. Heard it was bad ass.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wat time Sunday Is the toy drive? Hulen an 30 r 20?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Flyer posted on previous page dunk


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Flyer posted on previous page dunk





thanks main!!! went on a test drive tonight and one of my hydro moters is burnt up!! n e body local got a chrome one fer sale r at least one i can use sunday????


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

npazzin said:


> like i said it aint nothin to look at as of yet


looks good homie,its definitely buildable


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

its not a bad start, tell ya the truth i only bought this car cause the floors an rockers looked hella solid. i had planned on gettin it round the block before the end of the year but well see. parts wise all i need is to get my driveshaft cut down, guess i should quit fuckin around on LIL


ENOUGH SAID said:


> looks good homie,its definitely buildable


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that an i got it dirt cheap, an it had a title. just wish it was an a/c car


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Looking for a right hand 2dr cutlass tail light


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> that an i got it dirt cheap, an it had a title. just wish it was an a/c car


will the ac stuff off a 63 work on a 64??


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> thanks main!!! went on a test drive tonight and one of my hydro moters is burnt up!! n e body local got a chrome one fer sale r at least one i can use sunday????


I got chrome motors, but I'm in germany right now.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

not sure bout the a/c stuff


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*fukit*

might have to start flyin my shit again, lets see howmany recognize this lol


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

npazzin said:


> might have to start flyin my shit again, lets see howmany recognize this lol


I remember D.I.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that a good or bad thing lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> might have to start flyin my shit again, lets see howmany recognize this lol


i used to know alot of dudes from there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


>


see u vatos tomorrow and don't worry I shut that bitch down for you. Big UPS to Blanco for hanginbin there for a minute. Lol puro fulltimer


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> see u vatos tomorrow and don't worry I shut that bitch down for you. Big UPS to Blanco for hanginbin there for a minute. Lol puro fulltimer


:h5:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 576094


Bout to clean the streetwood


----------



## RIDIN DIRTY *64* (Nov 18, 2005)

DALLAS LOWRIDERS TOY DRIVE/ CAR SHOW DEC.15 2012!!!

Location.... Partidas music and video in oakcliff !! 3213 Dawes dr Dallas tx 75211 

Time ..... 8am to 5 pm 

Entry fee... $10 or a new unwrapped toy 

AWARDS GIVEN ,RAFFLES,DJ,BOUNCE HOUSE ..... 

SEE Y'ALL THERE !!! DALLAS LOWRIDERS !!


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

ULC TOY DRIVE


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

THE said:


> ULC TOY DRIVE


Nice caddy homie, it's crazy I have an 83 fleetwood almost the same color!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who came out to the ULC TOY DRIVE. We had a blast and hope everyone did too


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

There was a very good turnout at the ULC toy drive.. thanks everybody for your support the police escorts did a great job escorting us to lagrave field. We raised $1213 dollars and 260 +\- toys for Cowboy Santa. Big Thanks! 

3+ Mile long line cruise on the freeway


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> There was a very good turnout at the ULC toy drive.. thanks everybody for your support the police escorts did a great job escorting us to lagrave field. We raised $1213 dollars and 260 +\- toys for Cowboy Santa. Big Thanks!
> 
> 3+ Mile long line cruise on the freeway


Y'all did a great job organizing the event, should make a lot of happy kids


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> There was a very good turnout at the ULC toy drive.. thanks everybody for your support the police escorts did a great job escorting us to lagrave field. We raised $1213 dollars and 260 +\- toys for Cowboy Santa. Big Thanks!
> 
> 3+ Mile long line cruise on the freeway


Bad ass, too bad I split early.


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

chrisdizzle said:


> Nice caddy homie, it's crazy I have an 83 fleetwood almost the same color!


thx homie seen ur fleetwood looks nice.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Nice cruise after the toy drive. Showed Brent and Skim the hood.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

That was a bad ass toy drive..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

X64 good times


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

just a little video of the toy drive..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

NICE VIDEO ^^^^^


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> NICE VIDEO ^^^^^


Thanks homie ..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> Nice cruise after the toy drive. Showed Brent and Skim the hood.


 Bad ass pics


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

good job alex and all those involved the toy drive nice and the weather couldnt have been better. good to see everyone out there!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

sorry fer tha shity camra fone pix but here ya go!! LUNCH TYME FER THA LIL ONE!!! PERFECT SHADED SPOT!!LOL!!! gud tymes!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> good job alex and all those involved the toy drive nice and the weather couldnt have been better. good to see everyone out there!



Thanks Skim... But It Was The ULC And Everyone Was A Big Part Of It, Much Credit Goes Out To The People Who Dropped Off Toys, Money, Donated Items To Auction Off, Had there Rides Out There Or Just Showed Up To Show Love & To Buffle Wild Wings For Having Us.. This Event Was Just For The Kiddos Out In The Community That Need A Little Smile On There Face On Christmas.. Thanks Everyone.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bad A$$ PIcs ANd Videos HOmies...uffin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Juan check this one out


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> Juan check this one out


Very nice.


Side note: You been watching SOA? Finally took that fools patch


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Hell yea it's about time they should have let Jax kick his ass a little longer. Another 9 months of waiting.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Texas Massacre said:


> I remember D.I.


Yea we do hahahah


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Very nice.
> 
> 
> Side note: You been watching SOA? Finally took that fools patch


What's up Juan, hope you doing good dawg.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Chillen bro. Building these Impalas. That 60 looking good.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks Skim... But It Was The ULC And Everyone Was A Big Part Of It, Much Credit Goes Out To The People Who Dropped Off Toys, Money, Donated Items To Auction Off, Had there Rides Out There Or Just Showed Up To Show Love & To Buffle Wild Wings For Having Us.. This Event Was Just For The Kiddos Out In The Community That Need A Little Smile On There Face On Christmas.. Thanks Everyone.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


thats rite homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Texas Massacre said:


> Juan check this one out


Yuh!!!! The 60 looked good going down 114 the other day!!!! I was like hold up there goes Brent!!! Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

DONUTS said:


> Yea we do hahahah


whats funny?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> Hell yea it's about time they should have let Jax kick his ass a little longer. Another 9 months of waiting.


Season over?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Season over?


Tonight is season finale..


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Yea tonight is it.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Cool 1 more. Already


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Cool 1 more. Already


Hope something good happens tonight..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

right on


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

if anyones lookin theres a 63 for sale couple of doors down from my work, tried to post cell pics earlier but wont work for some reason. dude told me its got motor an trans, title, and a four door parts car goes with it for 3500! 817-443-8968 dudes name is jason


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*63*

ill try again


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

wonder wtf it wouldn't work before


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like the 63 that was posted in front of rucker performance for a while. Looks like a shit box. hope it gets saved


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Looks like the 63 that was posted in front of rucker performance for a while. Looks like a shit box. hope it gets saved


Come on Juan, you need a 62 63 and 64


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Come on Juan, you need a 62 63 and 64


Ohh no no no. No more cars for me. I have to many as is. LOL


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

yes you do.......lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

haha for real ima finish the 2 i have for now


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

SOA is good tonight...


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ToTheTop


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:run:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

What up Fort Worth?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Juan did you drink last night for your birthday..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> Juan did you drink last night for your birthday..


Some budlight. Didnt do much. My party is Friday LMK if you and Reigna wanna roll by. txt 682.230.4842


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

happy bday juan


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Some budlight. Didnt do much. My party is Friday LMK if you and Reigna wanna roll by. txt 682.230.4842


Saturday!!! :nicoderm:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Got a 61/64 x frame need gone by this Sunday asking 300 for the competed frame or 150 for just the frame.....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks nick and yes I meant saturday


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Has anyone else applied to the new GE plant by the texas motor speedway if do did you have any trouble printing out ur application from the link on d email they send cus with mine it says d link is expired let me know. I want to stop driving a 18d wheeler and go back to welding for a living


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Happy Birthday Juan


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks. it was yesterday.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Some budlight. Didnt do much. My party is Friday LMK if you and Reigna wanna roll by. txt 682.230.4842


What no invite


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya wtf? id have brought beer!


Lil Razo said:


> What no invite



OH NO!

OH NO!

...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> What no invite


Roll thru razo right there in the rock off Samuels


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

D13CHARRO said:


> Has anyone else applied to the new GE plant by the texas motor speedway if do did you have any trouble printing out ur application from the link on d email they send cus with mine it says d link is expired let me know. I want to stop driving a 18d wheeler and go back to welding for a living


How.much are they starting at and what are they hiring gor?


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Welders and it dont say how much im suppose to have my first interview with them on friday but the email says i have to print out my application from a link but the link wont work. I just hope they dont turn me down on friday cuz of it. I sent a email explaining just waiting on a response


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

good luck


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like hard work!! :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Some budlight. Didnt do much. My party is Friday LMK if you and Reigna wanna roll by. txt 682.230.4842


Orale thanks homie..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

In rock island shit ima have to lock my doors put my coulmn lock on unplug my fuel pump pull my spark plug wires and they still probably try to jack my monte lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dont forget to unhook the battery an put a pair of vice grips on the fuel line an pull the positive cable off the distributor!!!! that will keep em guessing long enough for you to wake up an load some slugs in the guage LOL :machinegun:



Lil Razo said:


> In rock island shit ima have to lock my doors put my coulmn lock on unplug my fuel pump pull my spark plug wires and they still probably try to jack my monte lol


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

You aint lien lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

or you could just set it up on blocks an take your rims in, so they think someone got to it before they did!!!! LOL


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Hell yeahhh


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

miguel62 said:


> Yuh!!!! The 60 looked good going down 114 the other day!!!! I was like hold up there goes Brent!!! Lol


 what's up homie, you need to roll through. Maybe this weekend, text me if you gonna be around


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

npazzin said:


> or you could just set it up on blocks an take your rims in, so they think someone got to it before they did!!!! LOL


LOL, that shit would be funny as hell!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

npazzin said:


> or you could just set it up on blocks an take your rims in, so they think someone got to it before they did!!!! LOL


Haha!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning 817 TGIF


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Morning 817 TGIF


x64


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lil Razo said:


> In rock island shit ima have to lock my doors put my coulmn lock on unplug my fuel pump pull my spark plug wires and they still probably try to jack my monte lol


lol..


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Lil Razo said:


> In rock island shit ima have to lock my doors put my coulmn lock on unplug my fuel pump pull my spark plug wires and they still probably try to jack my monte lol


You dont have to worry about Rock Island any more it's all luxury condos now.....j/k Juan.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> In rock island shit ima have to lock my doors put my coulmn lock on unplug my fuel pump pull my spark plug wires and they still probably try to jack my monte lol


Ill give you a pass to put on your dash. Just make sure you come find me at the party so I can validate it.  BWAHAHAH


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> You dont have to worry about Rock Island any more it's all luxury condos now.....j/k Juan.


Thats right and we are on the board of directory and Condo Association


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fridays could only be better if i didnt have to work!


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Thats right and we are on the board of directory and Condo Association



:roflmao:crazy foo


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

npazzin said:


> whats funny?


just taking it way back!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I got an og pop trunk from a delta but i have no idea how to wire it it only has two wires anybody have any ideas


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> I got an og pop trunk from a delta but i have no idea how to wire it it only has two wires anybody have any ideas


ones ground and the other needs an intermediate switch


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> I got an og pop trunk from a delta but i have no idea how to wire it it only has two wires anybody have any ideas


ones ground and the other needs an intermediate switch


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

A relay?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

no..a switch that works when its depressed..not like a toggle..oh..kinda like a horne button


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah it came with one i hooked it up to the battery but it pops but it its stay open and the wirw gets hot


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

DONUTS said:


> just taking it way back!


ya guess it wad a long time ago


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Yeah it came with one i hooked it up to the battery but it pops but it its stay open and the wirw gets hot


get a new switch.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Ill fuck wit it monday and let u know


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Are we talkin bout the same switch cause the one i got is a yellow button that has a black ring around it that say trunk open on it


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


>


Figured you was passed out still


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lil Razo said:


> Figured you was passed out still



Naw Homie... got to work..:h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sup in da funk?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Me too


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

lookin for a set of factory wheels and tires for a fleetwood..
cash in hand


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Party Time!! :nicoderm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Who you think is gonna win the fight tonight homies..


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> Who you think is gonna win the fight tonight homies..


The opponent


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ha


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

anything going down tomorrow


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Sweet dreams toy drive at billy bobs


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Sweet dreams toy drive at billy bobs


thanks cuh


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GT will be at the toy drive .....


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Were and what time is d sweetdreams toy drive


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

D13CHARRO said:


> Were and what time is d sweetdreams toy drive


Its at Coopers BBQ. 11-4


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 579328
> GT will be at the toy drive .....


Those two cars are beautiful!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Its at Coopers BBQ. 11-4


 is that in fort worth Joe?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Im on the way to the toy drive in a green and black truck on air ride. Its for sale if any one is interested.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOOD TURNOUT CONSIDERING THE COLD ASS WEATHER


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice turn out at the toy drive.... had to leave eirly cuz the wifely and kids were cold but its all good we had a GOODTIME......


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

I meant wifey


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice pics Tavo


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I passed by there on my lunch break the one day i dont take my monte to work


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


>



:thumbsup::thumbsup: Wish I Could Of Made It Out There... I Had To Work.. Im Starting To Hate Work :angry:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes im on that level


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

New Page!! :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew homies


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

new page and a new attitude, ive decided since my ADD is in full force i will no longer post on my build topic for two reasons 1. lately ive been on a guns an ammo kick an spend all my parts money on that.just went an got another pistol instead of parts, couldn't help it since i got it dirt cheap. 2. any time i post something im sure that its a dissapiointment to anyone that clicks on it, considering that all i seem to do is bitch about having the wrong shit or no shit at all lol. really i would'nt take me seriosly either ha ha!!!! 








bud ice has kicked in, dissregard this entire post!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Just dont give up on that Imp. Ill have mine out Next Year. September. Fingers xs'd


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Just dont give up on that Imp. Ill have mine out Next Year. September. Fingers xs'd


:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

:420:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

It's fuggin cold this morning!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck ya it is!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> new page and a new attitude, ive decided since my ADD is in full force i will no longer post on my build topic for two reasons 1. lately ive been on a guns an ammo kick an spend all my parts money on that.just went an got another pistol instead of parts, couldn't help it since i got it dirt cheap. 2. any time i post something im sure that its a dissapiointment to anyone that clicks on it, considering that all i seem to do is bitch about having the wrong shit or no shit at all lol. really i would'nt take me seriosly either ha ha!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man I think the heart of ur foe is real strong! Ur realy doing it right by making it mechanically sound b 4 u pretty it up! The drive train and brakes Gona b brand new!!! Daz was up!!! Ima round dem parts up fer ya soon! Just Gata blast em!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

its fugly an i dont care bout that, was just drinkin an frustrated! lol sometimes i dont even wana look at it


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

What's going on this weekend homies...


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

C'MON MAN.....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

HUH?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

this weather sucks, would rather have 155 degrees in the shade than this shit!!!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

npazzin said:


> this weather sucks, would rather have 155 degrees in the shade than this shit!!!!!


Fuck no if its over 105 fuck that shit


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> this weather sucks, would rather have 155 degrees in the shade than this shit!!!!!


I Think It Would Be Better If It Was 80° Outside..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

IT FEELS GOOD OUTSIDE HOMIES NO GOOD WHEN ITS HOT AND HUMID!:no:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Truu


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning bump!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

wish it was friday already


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> wish it was friday already


iktr!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone got an "SKS" they wana sell?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> anyone got an "SKS" they wana sell?


We Str8 Thuggin in the hood on the block!!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shit you aint lyin, just picked up a raven mp25!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

still lookin for an SKS, know a shop thats got some comin in on tuesday but dude wants three hun a piece


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I remember when i was 18 i bought my first sks for 180 i thought i was Rambo


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> still lookin for an SKS, know a shop thats got some comin in on tuesday but dude wants three hun a piece


dude thats cheep...I just gave 600 for one a couple weeks ago and that was a steal


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what was it? i dont wana "yugo" he said there chinas or russians


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> what was it? i dont wana "yugo" he said there chinas or russians


shit man if your gettin a chinese or soviet sks for 300 bills thats a good deal.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya, but that dont answer my question! you get a paratrooper?


8t4mc said:


> shit man if your gettin a chinese or soviet sks for 300 bills thats a good deal.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> We Str8 Thuggin in the hood on the block!!! :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


Roll by on Saturday. Help me fuck with this motor.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

whas wrong wit your motor? or you buildin one?


juangotti said:


> Roll by on Saturday. Help me fuck with this motor.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sold mine bout a decade ago, before the "assault weapon" ban was lifted!!! 
really pissed me off, since it was like a month or to after i sold it the ban was no more, had a norinco with a folding stock an a bunch of mags for it an sold it before i moved for 50 bucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wasn't movin state lines with that :machinegun:


Lil Razo said:


> I remember when i was 18 i bought my first sks for 180 i thought i was Rambo


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> ya, but that dont answer my question! you get a paratrooper?


no i got a early russian with no numbers on it.


http://www.gunbroker.com/All/BI.aspx?Keywords=russian+sks


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

http://www.yooperj.com/SKS-22.htm

got one of these


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice pics lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

When is the ULC meeting..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> nice pics lol


were you wanting pics of mine?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> whas wrong wit your motor? or you buildin one?


Dunno what's up. Working on it


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

need a motor?


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

:420:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

First time I felt an earth quake tonight at dinner.. :facepalm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> First time I felt an earth quake tonight at dinner.. :facepalm:


I been through about six already since I came to Mexico...5.0 or higher!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> I been through about six already since I came to Mexico...5.0 or higher!


Good thing I don't live in Mexico


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Roll by on Saturday. Help me fuck with this motor.


Aight we lighting the grill too!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fukin blink an the alarm goes off!!! ugh!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> were you wanting pics of mine?


Foo we all know you ain't got no guns!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> need a motor?


I dont think I do but Ill find out


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

almost time for a cold one in the garage


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> almost time for a cold one in the garage


COLD ONE N A COLD GARAGEhno:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> First time I felt an earth quake tonight at dinner.. :facepalm:


:biggrin: we were at the shop last night and didnt know what the fuk was goin on, walkin around with flash lights lookin for a derailed train or a plane crash.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ICED BOXX said:


> :biggrin: we were at the shop last night and didnt know what the fuk was goin on, walkin around with flash lights lookin for a derailed train or a plane crash.


LOL.. that was the first thing that came to my mind


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> COLD ONE N A COLD GARAGEhno:


space heater fool


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> When is the ULC meeting..


NEXT THURSDAY WILL BE LAST ULC MEETING OF THE YEAR AT BILLY MINERS @ 8:30


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:drama: T.T.T.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

blanco you rollin that four yet?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

one more work day


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

another crazy fuck walks into a school an kills 26 people, 8 adults an 18 children in newtown conn. am i the only one that thinks this type of shit would never get that far in texas? like the fucker who shot up the movie theatre in colorado! i think there are too many of us here in texas that are armed an don't put up with that shit!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Fckin sad! Thats why I have hate for mother fuckers that hurt kids... And I feel ya homie... That's why I got my gun permit and now able to hold my piece whr ever me and my family go... I wish a mother fucker would...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

npazzin said:


> blanco you rollin that four yet?


:nosad:


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Fckin sad! Thats why I have hate for mother fuckers that hurt kids... And I feel ya homie... That's why I got my gun permit and now able to hold my piece whr ever me and my family go... I wish a mother fucker would...





npazzin said:


> another crazy fuck walks into a school an kills 26 people, 8 adults an 18 children in newtown conn. am i the only one that thinks this type of shit would never get that far in texas? like the fucker who shot up the movie theatre in colorado! i think there are too many of us here in texas that are armed an don't put up with that shit!!!!


http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Koresh 
He's the last motherfucker I can think of! Turned out just fine for him, lol.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

why?thought it was ready?


blanco said:


> :nosad:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ill be gettin mi lisence real soon, better to have it an not need it than to need one an not have it!!!!!!!!



FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Fckin sad! Thats why I have hate for mother fuckers that hurt kids... And I feel ya homie... That's why I got my gun permit and now able to hold my piece whr ever me and my family go... I wish a mother fucker would...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Fckin sad! Thats why I have hate for mother fuckers that hurt kids... And I feel ya homie... That's why I got my gun permit and now able to hold my piece whr ever me and my family go... I wish a mother fucker would...


I CARRY MY 40 CALIBER WITH NO PERMIT I CANT GET A PERMIT BECAUSE I AM AN OG


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> another crazy fuck walks into a school an kills 26 people, 8 adults an 18 children in newtown conn. am i the only one that thinks this type of shit would never get that far in texas? like the fucker who shot up the movie theatre in colorado! i think there are too many of us here in texas that are armed an don't put up with that shit!!!!


\\

:angel:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

is it really legal to keep one in your car?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> is it really legal to keep one in your car?


I DONT KNOW BUT I WONT GET CAUGHT SLIPPING IN MY HOOD ESPECIALLY A BUNCH OF CRAZY VATOS IN THE NORTH SIDE


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> is it really legal to keep one in your car?


Yes. Castle law


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

npazzin said:


> is it really legal to keep one in your car?


Yes you can carry a hand gun in your car locked and loaded, as long as its concealed. It can be in your front seat under a rag!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I CARRY MY 40 CALIBER WITH NO PERMIT I CANT GET A PERMIT BECAUSE I AM AN OG


Come on Benny we all know how much of an "OG from the OG ass north side"you are. We don't want to see that in here! Og's don't need to speak on there hardness!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Whats d law on carring one in d car for a permanent resident. My lawyer says i cant but the chl place says i can who can help me out


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> Come on Benny we all know how much of an "OG from the OG ass north side"you are. We don't want to see that in here! Og's don't need to speak on there hardness!


Chris I'm sure Benny is jst being Benny right now... He likes to play a lot on here. 

But these are bad times Benny... Poor kids won't be havin a Xmas this year... My prayers go out to the families!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Chris I'm sure Benny is jst being Benny right now... He likes to play a lot on here.
> 
> But these are bad times Benny... Poor kids won't be havin a Xmas this year... My prayers go out to the families!


X64!! VERY SAD TIMES!!!:angel:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:guns:
:twak:
:angel:
:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

OG means ordinary guy right? lol


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

It can be loaded and within reach as long as it$ , concealed , a cop.told me..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


>


Sweet pic homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Dude names Brian took them


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

npazzin said:


> another crazy fuck walks into a school an kills 26 people, 8 adults an 18 children in newtown conn. am i the only one that thinks this type of shit would never get that far in texas? like the fucker who shot up the movie theatre in colorado! i think there are too many of us here in texas that are armed an don't put up with that shit!!!!


Unfortunately it did happen here wedgewood baptist church not far from my house. Sucks that, that crap can happen anywhere.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Texas Massacre said:


> Unfortunately it did happen here wedgewood baptist church not far from my house. Sucks that, that crap can happen anywhere.


I forgot all about that!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas Massacre said:


> Unfortunately it did happen here wedgewood baptist church not far from my house. Sucks that, that crap can happen anywhere.


My 6th grade teacher was there that night


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

Texas Massacre said:


> Unfortunately it did happen here wedgewood baptist church not far from my house. Sucks that, that crap can happen anywhere.


bros!!! im not trying to be racist... but do these fools do not get ass woopins when they be growin up... I mean in our lifetime we've had some school shootings and trigger puller is usually some distant white kid with no friends whos been bullied his whole life with probably ADD or some shit, that involves riddelin or however the fuck you spell that shit...I guess my point is for most raza the belt cured any kind of ADD any of us little bad muthafuckers were!!! I really dont have any comments on that shit... its just too damm sad!!! The most sincerest apologies if i offended anyone... but WTF.... THey were just Fuckin KIDs!!!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

ROLANDO64SS said:


> bros!!! im not trying to be racist... but do these fools do not get ass woopins when they be growin up... I mean in our lifetime we've had some school shootings and trigger puller is usually some distant white kid with no friends whos been bullied his whole life with probably ADD or some shit, that involves riddelin or however the fuck you spell that shit...I guess my point is for most raza the belt cured any kind of ADD any of us little bad muthafuckers were!!! I really dont have any comments on that shit... its just too damm sad!!! The most sincerest apologies if i offended anyone... but WTF.... THey were just Fuckin KIDs!!!!!


I feel ya homie but me being white and most of my friends growing up being mexican, we are just raised different! Its not the ass whoopins and meds thats the different, alot of white kids grow up around guns. Not saying others dont but, alot of white kids are tought to use firearms. That being said they normaly know where they are in there house and how to get them. Shit ive had guns since I was 6 or 7, and ours were never in a safe they were in our parents closet. Plus look how many mexicans and blacks get shot in the hood compared the nicer "whiter" areas. It just dont make the news cuz its normaly not 26 people at a time! Just my 2 cents


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

wow didnt take long before race was brought up


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I think 75% of the time it starts will bullying. Break the mold. To all the fathers out there!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:angel: Thats Real Sad.. I Feel For The Families. I'll Be Praying For Them.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> I feel ya homie but me being white and most of my friends growing up being mexican, we are just raised different! Its not the ass whoopins and meds thats the different, alot of white kids grow up around guns. Not saying others dont but, alot of white kids are tought to use firearms. That being said they normaly know where they are in there house and how to get them. Shit ive had guns since I was 6 or 7, and ours were never in a safe they were in our parents closet. Plus look how many mexicans and blacks get shot in the hood compared the nicer "whiter" areas. It just dont make the news cuz its normaly not 26 people at a time! Just my 2 cents


damn gun tottin honky


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> damn gun tottin honky


You know it dog!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

A true tragedy cant imagine how those parents feel just before Christmas to cant wrap my mind around that situation


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

my heart aches for the familia that has ti go through that durring christmass!!!! that being said not all "gun toting honkys" are like that , cause im one an would never think of doin such a thing, an would fight to the death to prevent such a tragedy!!!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Car Clubs United 5th Annual Toy Run / Parade **@** Northside & Circle Park @ DQ FW *12-*16*-12


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

58 impala

http://dallas.craigslist.org/sdf/cto/3454155267.html


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Went to see it...it rusted to shit!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:wow: sup 23 guests :wave:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Why do mutha fuckers got to be so scandaless? Some asshole stole my wifes phone out of her purse while it was on her sholder, WTF. Atleast it wasnt her wallet.:machinegun:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Where did that happen?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Where did that happen?


Chuck E Cheese on Hulen, always a bunch of ghetto fools there!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Thats why i leave a pic of my dick on my girl and,my phone so when they jack it and go through its like a big fuck you you thievin bitch


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Thats why i leave a pic of my dick on my girl and,my phone so when they jack it and go through its like a big fuck you you thievin bitch


:roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> Chuck E Cheese on Hulen, always a bunch of ghetto fools there!


My wife was at the one in white settlement yesterday. Damn that sucks





Lil Razo said:


> Thats why i leave a pic of my dick on my girl and,my phone so when they jack it and go through its like a big fuck you you thievin bitch


LOL


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

mornin


----------



## texasimpalas09 (May 2, 2009)

miguel62 said:


> Went to see it...it rusted to shit!!


hey miguel somebody bought that 58 on pecanway $1500. but i did get a 75 caprice convertable parked for 25 years out of the buildn just thought id let u know. Falls Town


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lunch bump


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FUNKY TOWN 2 DA TOP:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

What's up funky town? Post some impalas


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

juangotti said:


> What's up funky town? Post some impalas











She's no beauty queen but one day she will shine! 
















Getting started. That's half the battle in my eyes. One day I will ride with y'all!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ShakeRoks said:


> She's no beauty queen but one day she will shine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

59 and 61 are my favorite years the body lines on them years are just perfection


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ShakeRoks said:


> She's no beauty queen but one day she will shine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I'm talking bout


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dont get any better than a 59!!!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

npazzin said:


> dont get any better than a 59!!!!


Amen to that


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

THERES A FEW THRO BAK PIX FROM WEN I SWAPET OUT MY WHEEL WELLS!!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Its in pieces now and down to metal!! Damn I miss cruising my primered bucket!! :tears: :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


ShakeRoks said:


> She's no beauty queen but one day she will shine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Its in pieces now and down to metal!! Damn I miss cruising my primered bucket!! :tears: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just waitin on my lazy ass to get some parts on her, then ill roll this piece of shit all over an be proud of it!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

My 64 at Picassos. Ill have it ready in September/October next year









My 62 I traded my cutlass for. Went to Abilene to get it. Ill have it running but not pretty in a month


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

NICE RIDES,SHOULD BE ALOT MORE IMPALAS ON THESE STREETS NEXT YEAR


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: LOOK LIKE IMPALAS ARE THE NEW G BODYS..............IN FORT WORTH...........


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

IMPALAS ARE THE WAY TO GO!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

"O"g bodies lol


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

how much you want?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

and here is my 64 still not sure if I'm keeping it or putting it up for grabs next year.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

why would you sell that? looks really clean!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ICED BOXX said:


> how much you want?


For joe bent over like that? 20.00 

A Duece is my dream ride. I cant let it go. I would put a rediculous number on it just so no one would offer.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> My 64 at Picassos. Ill have it ready in September/October next year
> 
> 
> 
> ...



64 and a 62 IMPALA cant go wrong homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

npazzin said:


> why would you sell that? looks really clean!!!


It's super clean but I want a 59 so I'm working my way down hno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> 64 and a 62 IMPALA cant go wrong homie! :thumbsup:


Yes and they will both be done up in time. No sleeping here.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> It's super clean but I want a 59 so I'm working my way down hno:


Trade the cutty and the 4. U will get a 59


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

MAN THAT 4 LOOKS BETER ALLREADY JUAN!!! KEEP IT UP!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> It's super clean but I want a 59 so I'm working my way down hno:


I WANT A 59 DROP BAD BUT IMA KEEP ALL MY BUILDS FROM HERE ON OUT!! I WILL FIND ONE ONE DAY JUST NOT GONA SELL ONE TO BUILD ANOTHER!! DONT WANA TALK BOUT THE RIDES I USE TO HAVE NA WAT IM SAYN!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Come by the ULC meeting tomorrow night and buy your ticket to the dance. $10 for couples and $5 for singles...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Trade the cutty and the 4. U will get a 59


My little one is going to inherit the Cutlass when he turns of age but for now I'm rolling it. As for the 59 I'll get one sooner or later no big rush.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Already. thats whats up.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


>


SHOW CARS ON THEM STREETS


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> and here is my 64 still not sure if I'm keeping it or putting it up for grabs next year.


LOOKS GOOD TAVO, ITS MISSING SOMETHING ???????


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> Come by the ULC meeting tomorrow night and buy your ticket to the dance. $10 for couples and $5 for singles...


Will get my tickets tomorrow homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> MAN THAT 4 LOOKS BETER ALLREADY JUAN!!! KEEP IT UP!!!


X1964 keep up that good work homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


>


[/QUOTE]



with skirts and og rear end$

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uOu7Epw_RU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking for some skirts for a 62 u got some lmk


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one btw


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

topd0gg said:


> My little one is going to inherit the Cutlass when he turns of age but for now I'm rolling it. As for the 59 I'll get one sooner or later no big rush.


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Looking for some skirts for a 62 u got some lmk


I got a brand new set with hardware, rubber and scuff pads....shoot me an offer.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Fender Skirts

$116.10




Model: 2-DR Hardtop/Convertible


Manufacturer: H&H CLASSIC PARTS

From H&H So Ill pm you an offer


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Fender Skirts
> 
> $116.10
> 
> ...


Cool


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Will get my tickets tomorrow homie


Cool thanks..


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

texasimpalas09 said:


> hey miguel somebody bought that 58 on pecanway $1500. but i did get a 75 caprice convertable parked for 25 years out of the buildn just thought id let u know. Falls Town


You got to be kidding me!!!!!!!!!!!!! FAUK!!!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

juangotti said:


> For joe bent over like that? 20.00
> 
> A Duece is my dream ride. I cant let it go. I would put a rediculous number on it just so no one would offer.


no! Was talkin bout the trailer


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ICED BOXX said:


> no! Was talkin bout the trailer


1 Bad mofo.
Belongs to Joe outlaws pops.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Got a buddy lookn fer a single 13x7 rim

No tire r ko needed!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Shit i needs one too


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hey razo what you askin for them supremes?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i also know some one lookin for a 13


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

still lookin for an old " fat link" chain wheel


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ULC meeting tonight. See u fellas there


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Thats my dads shit he said 600 with tires 450 with out


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you still buy 13x7 reversed cragars. Ids like to do a more old-school look on my Linc.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Good ULC meeting tonite,cold as fuck but good turnout.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Good meeting ulc ttt


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Guess the Mayans weren't praying to the lowrider gods cuz were all still here!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF:run:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Guess the Mayans weren't praying to the lowrider gods cuz were all still here!


begining of the end


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> begining of the end


Damn 50 billion more years to go :facepalm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice rides Juan


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> and here is my 64 still not sure if I'm keeping it or putting it up for grabs next year.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Who's going to the gun show this weekend and what you buying?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Who's going to the gun show this weekend and what you buying?


I'm thinking of going looks like the government is going to come up with some game plans soon so now is the time to buy the prices keep on rising.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> I'm thinking of going looks like the government is going to come up with some game plans soon so now is the time to buy the prices keep on rising.


Has anyone shot one of theses FN SCAR 17 .308 7.62×51. I'm thinking of getting one.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Has anyone shot one of theses FN SCAR 17 .308 7.62×51. I'm thinking of getting one.


I've used the scar while playing call of duty on xbox and I gotta say its a badass gun.......buy it....lol


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I'll be out there.... Lookin for a state of the art sling shot... Double action...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

-SUPER62- said:


> I've used the scar while playing call of duty on xbox and I gotta say its a badass gun.......buy it....lol


Hell yeah


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i seriously doubt there gonna try an take away the second amendment!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> i seriously doubt there gonna try an take away the second amendment!


Your right on that but I think they'll stop selling high capacity guns and mags


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

npazzin said:


> i seriously doubt there gonna try an take away the second amendment!


Not at first! But it's coming, no ****.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

at minimum, theyll just reinstitue the "assault weapons" ban. ya sure ammo price will go up, again. but seriously theres so many out there that the price of weapons will go down since they would be illegal again. shit i had a sks with a 30rnd clip an got it for 50 bucks! now they want 300 for just a basic fuckin yugo!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

if anyone on here thinks theres gonna be an all out gun ban like they did to them poor fucks in england not too long ago really, is insane! anyone coming to get mine is gonna be lookin at the buisiness end of it!!!!!!!!!!:machinegun:

p.s. "GOD BLESS AMERICA"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Does any body know what kind of hinge should be used for a suicide hood on a g body


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

npazzin said:


> if anyone on here thinks theres gonna be an all out gun ban like they did to them poor fucks in england not too long ago really, is insane! anyone coming to get mine is gonna be lookin at the buisiness end of it!!!!!!!!!!:machinegun:
> 
> p.s. "GOD BLESS AMERICA"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm not saying its gonna happen, but I bet you never thought they would make a law saying you have to have a health care plan either did you?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> I'm not saying its gonna happen, but I bet you never thought they would make a law saying you have to have a health care plan either did you?


Hope my insurance goes down..


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good morning


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Does any body know what kind of hinge should be used for a suicide hood on a g body


ive always seen people use chrysler lebaron hinges


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Damn I feel broke now :twak: I went ahead got it... man there was about 100k people there. Prices are going thru the roof. Bullets are way way up. Guns are flying like hot cakes :rimshot:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Damn I feel broke now :twak: I went ahead got it... man there was about 100k people there. Prices are going thru the roof. Bullets are way way up. Guns are flying like hot cakes :rimshot:


You get the scar?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yup.. looks bad a$$


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Yup.. looks bad a$$


u know the drill bro


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

fortworthmex said:


> u know the drill bro


X2!..... Let's see it.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:machinegun:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

fortworthmex said:


> u know the drill bro


x83 post um up big dog


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

fortworthmex said:


> u know the drill bro


Here it is... now I need save up my lunch money to get more options and mags


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Soldado


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn that got my dick hard


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone got a Draco or m92. I have a ak underfolder I want to trade


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm going straight to Alex's crib when the zombie apocalypse comes.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

gona say FELIZ NAVITAD/MERRY CHRISTMASS to all yall!!!quit puttin pics of shit like that on the net,aint hard to trace an ip address!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good thing I used my cell phone from at my othere house


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Here it is... now I need save up my lunch money to get more options and mags


damn thats nice!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

i wanted the 33 Round clips for my Glock and the online stores are out of stock, FUCK


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## A.FLORES2425 (Jan 28, 2011)

Rollin thru headed to Mansfield anything going down in the metro?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice gun Alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks fellas.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

A.FLORES2425 said:


> Rollin thru headed to Mansfield anything going down in the metro?


Don't think there is homie.. everybody getting ready for Christmas


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Thats the first time i ever seen a gun fresh out the,box with that new gun smell ssssssnnnnniiiiiffffffffff aah


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Merry Xmas to all, from the True Classics family!! :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Go cowboys!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Here it is... now I need save up my lunch money to get more options and mags


nice!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Your right on that but I think they'll stop selling high capacity guns and mags


stock up now


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

anybody here into shot guns? Love this mossberg. Anybody ever go hog hunting in here, I havent been but some of the guys at work all go out towards red river.



















we outta do a lets go shooting day at the range sometime alex u wanna coordinate it :biggrin: I know Inked1 dizzle and 8t4mc are willing. David knows the best ranges


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Skim said:


> anybody here into shot guns? Love this mossberg. Anybody ever go hog hunting in here, I havent been but some of the guys at work all go out towards red river.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you know that's right! I have mossberg 500, that's my home defense gun. I don't think my neighbors would like me bust the k off at somebody!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

You do your office pop yet? Lol


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> anybody here into shot guns? Love this mossberg. Anybody ever go hog hunting in here, I havent been but some of the guys at work all go out towards red river.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Nice Skim.. Lets Do It.. I Have A Couple That Need To Get There Virginity Taken Away.. I'll Get With AK'Dave On A Time..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Very Nice Skim.. Lets Do It.. I Have A Couple That Need To Get There Virginity Taken Away.. I'll Get With AK'Dave On A Time..


you raaang!! lets do it ..aint skeerd


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> you raaang!! lets do it ..aint skeerd


Sounds like a plan to me:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Merry Christmas eve homies...


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Skim said:


> anybody here into shot guns? Love this mossberg. Anybody ever go hog hunting in here, I havent been but some of the guys at work all go out towards red river.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice i went out yesterday to buy me a mossberg 500 j.i.c. cruiser at academy but when i got there they had just sold d last one. If any of yall have one to sell if not ill pick one up at the end of the week


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

On Target gun range on Hwy 377 has 2 mossberg left...


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Ill just get it at d end of the week my homeboy just woke up to find his truck on blocks we need a cheap set of six lug chevy wheels must b 18 inch or bigger cus of his drop spindles can anyone hook us up im trying to help him out cus its bullshit that this happen but even worse to wake up christmas eve to ur truck on blocks. This happened in carrolton if someone knows something any help is appreciated . Let me know (940) 210-5047


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

damn kids got me taped out this christmas..Im going to have to go get a title loan after christmas..lol


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> damn kids got me taped out this christmas..Im going to have to go get a title loan after christmas..lol


I know what your sayin, I spent all my lift money


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> I know what your sayin, I spent all my lift money


so you were really going to get that face lift??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

D13CHARRO said:


> Ill just get it at d end of the week my homeboy just woke up to find his truck on blocks we need a cheap set of six lug chevy wheels must b 18 inch or bigger cus of his drop spindles can anyone hook us up im trying to help him out cus its bullshit that this happen but even worse to wake up christmas eve to ur truck on blocks. This happened in carrolton if someone knows something any help is appreciated . Let me know (940) 210-5047


IF U NEED I CAN GET YOU A SET OF FACTORIES WITH PUMP UP TIRES TO MOVE IT AROUND FOR FREE


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Skim said:


> IF U NEED I CAN GET YOU A SET OF FACTORIES WITH PUMP UP TIRES TO MOVE IT AROUND FOR FREE


Thanks realy appreciate it


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Lil Razo said:


> You do your office pop yet? Lol


bwahahahahahaha!:rofl:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

merry christmas!!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

sup benny


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> sup benny


WHATS GOOD SKIM!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Merry Christmas everybody, be safe.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

merry christmas


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

FELIZ NAVIDAD FOR ALL THE HOMIES ON LIL FT WORTH CRUISE THREAD!


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Flight back to Texas cancelled due to the weather... Looks like one more day in beautiful California.... MERRY CHRISTMAS to all my funky town homies.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Merry Christmas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ITS FREEKIN COLD OUTSIDE!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

INCOME TAX JUST AROUND THE CORNER!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> INCOME TAX JUST AROUND THE CORNER!


:thumbsdown: I got to pay again this year.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^ THATS SUCKS BRO AT LEAST U HAVE A 62 AND A 64 ALREADY!


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Time to put the caddy up.. and get it ready for summer ..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ^^^ THATS SUCKS BRO AT LEAST U HAVE A 62 AND A 64 ALREADY!


TRUTH! And they will be done up in time.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

THANK GOD THE SUN CAME OUT!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

untouchable-lac said:


> Time to put the caddy up.. and get it ready for summer ..


NICE!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Ready for 2013!! :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

What up fort worth


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin: sup homies


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

I AM GOING TO HAVE A BAD ASS COOK OUT AT MY CRIB! 2013 NEW YEARS DAY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

bump for friday!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good morning :rimshot:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning homies


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Yawn!


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Comin soon


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

63


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

What up homies...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

get at me for tickets..


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


>


Whats that sittin in your drive with the front end missing


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Whats that sittin in your drive with the front end missing


 I bet it "1" hell of a project


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Well i hope i get "2" know be "4" it ends up dissapearing


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Well i hope i get "2" know be "4" it ends up dissapearing


I was going with it probably being a 61 :|


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

uhh...?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lil Razo said:


> Whats that sittin in your drive with the front end missing


Its a parts car homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

untouchable-lac said:


> 63


:thumbsup:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Got any u wanna sell


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

if these fukn cowboys dont win this last game ware its "win an n, lose go home" style ima fukn quit watching football!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

its jerrys fault, he just refuses to hire a head coach that knows what the fuck to do!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

All they are talking about on espn is that game tonight..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Go cowboys!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

X64 :nicoderm:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*NEW YEARS DAY AT DAIRY-ETTE*

*NEW YEARS DAY AT DAIRY-ETTE
*
Entry Fee only if you want to be in judging:

When: Tue, January 1, 2013, 9am – 1pm
Where: FERGUSON AND OATES DALLAS TX
RAIN, SLEET OR SNOW WE WILL ALL MEET AT THE DAIRY-ETTE ON NEW YEARS DAY! 
THIS WILL BE A TOP TWENTY CAR, TRUCK AND MOTORCYCLE SHOW WITH THREE BEST OF SHOW AWARDS. *NO TROPHYS NO PLAQUES!*
WE ARE GIVING CASH!!! 50% OF THE GATE DIVIDED BY THE THREE BEST OF SHOW ! 25% TO TOP 10! AND 10% TO TOP 20! A $10 ENTRY FEE GETS YOU IN! 













































​


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Is it over for the cowboys ??? lol


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Fuck yeah..lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TOP DOG '64 said:


> *NEW YEARS DAY AT DAIRY-ETTE
> *
> Entry Fee only if you want to be in judging:
> 
> ...


Anyone plan on rolling to this? I may roll,hit me up if u going


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

What's everybody getting into tonight?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

a safe ride home!! lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

The consumption of alcohol.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Gettin it in


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Happy new years eve homies be safe..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Will do


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Happy new years homies


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy new years


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:wave: HAPPY NEW YEARS


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

2013


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Another year gone the only thing im lookin foward to now is easter sunday


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

TOP DOG '64 said:


> *NEW YEARS DAY AT DAIRY-ETTE
> *
> Entry Fee only if you want to be in judging:
> 
> ...


any pics from this show? i wanted to go but i woke up at 2


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

9-1 was an early time, Hell I was trying to recover from last night still at 3pm today.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Texas 61 Impala*  
GUNS ARE FOR 









Yall remember this fool talkin all hard and how hes never slippin. Then hes in the gun thread postin this shit


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Does anyone know if there's any chrome platers that do smoked/black chrome in the dfw?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Originally Posted by *Texas 61 Impala*
> GUNS ARE FOR
> 
> 
> ...



I AM JUST BS UP THE THREAD BRO!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got a chrome two pump set up for sale if anyones intetested for $425


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Tonight in Dallas at Cinemark 17*









.....................................................................................................................................................................
Pix from last nite at OG Gangster Squad


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:^^^


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

1low78carlo said:


> any pics from this show? i wanted to go but i woke up at 2



Just posted some on our thread - CLICK LINK >>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/27643-majestix-cc-506.html#post16271505




1low78carlo said:


> i wanted to go but i woke up at 2


:roflmao:

Yeah, they don't mess around show starts and 9am and end at 1pm


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

anybody parting out a 80s model 2door caadillac?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice pix!! Lookt like fun!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TOP DOG '64 said:


> .....................................................................................................................................................................
> Pix from last nite at OG Gangster Squad


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT Its Friday... :rimshot:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Afternoon bump


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala
 ‎sinicle
 ‎Roger's 67
 ‎Tuco
 ‎ray-13
 ‎big al 54
 ‎moto8282
 ‎SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE+
 ‎NoCashDuece
 ‎CISCO"S LUXURY
 ‎obsesscions
 ‎CORE
 ‎el toby
 ‎LIL GOODTIMES CC+
 ‎soriano
 ‎mrchavez
 ‎HEAVENBOUND68
 ‎Lil' Joe
 ‎Patrick707
 ‎kadylicious
 ‎el taz
 ‎VAGO-64
 ‎jayteenaz
 ‎LUVMYDROPS
 ‎1964ssSF
 ‎BLT2ROLL
 ‎regal.1980
 ‎CADI KID
 ‎85scraper
 ‎hotstuff5964+
 ‎BIG BOPPER
 ‎mrandres82
 ‎72montecarlo79+
 ‎molinas1959s+
 ‎island64
 ‎mrjones_012003
 ‎cuttsupreme
 ‎spook
 ‎hoppin62
 ‎JUARITOS
 ‎chris 03
 ‎kadillak_driver
 ‎lukedogg
 ‎81delta
 ‎Chavez82
 ‎SA ROLLERZ
 ‎jtloco63
 ‎S10lifted
 ‎vintage1976
 ‎lil deville
 ‎432RIDAZ
 ‎93brougham
 ‎Roblow5881
 ‎Pure Perfection Rida
 ‎ROLLOUT12183
 ‎cuate64
 ‎that_kush87
 ‎PEPSI_559
 ‎85 cc
 ‎408 certified
 ‎mr.widow-maker
 ‎EDDIE VAN HATIN
 ‎typo
 ‎onelow05
 ‎INVISIBLE EMPIRE
 ‎PIMPALA*916
 ‎GONEMAD818
 ‎lightnin
 ‎townbizzness+
 ‎commondzrzC.C
 ‎DirtySanchez+
 ‎Gatornation
 ‎edmunds costoms hyd
 ‎SIXTFOR
 ‎el chevvy
 ‎slammer
 ‎low350+
 ‎509Rider
 ‎Coupe's and Z's+
 ‎CPT BOY
 ‎ittybitty
 ‎P.E. PREZ
 ‎CemetaryAngel81
 ‎LILEMAJESTICS
 ‎cl1965ss
 ‎PORK CHOP
 ‎Impala builder
 ‎cadillacking602
 ‎SALVADO 67
 ‎BOYLEHEIGHTS
 ‎AMB1800
 ‎CCC925
 ‎Campos
 ‎reglos84
 ‎oldschool wayz
 ‎FirmeJoe+
 ‎japanman
 ‎micster8
 ‎untouchable-lac
 ‎kiddsbarbi
 ‎olskulow+
 ‎84euroclipbrougham
 ‎just ripe
 ‎Cali-Stylz+
 ‎joe bristol
 ‎Venom62
 ‎king debo+
 ‎blue jay+
 ‎dreamer1
 ‎rubenlow59
 ‎sureñosbluez
 ‎Ssrgeoff
 ‎VWObsession
 ‎fonz1963
 ‎kilwar
 ‎jjfrom713+
 ‎RO4LIFE 719+
 ‎LBRAY
 ‎midwestcoast
 ‎sandcast
 ‎GREAT WHITE
 ‎estilo71rivi
 ‎aztecgold63+
 ‎1sick2kacr+
 ‎littlerascle59+
 ‎85cuttlass supreme
 ‎andyodukes66
 ‎lowrider 4 life+
 ‎blvdcroozer
 ‎SIKSIX
 ‎smoke this cutty
 ‎larryco50
 ‎B Town Fernie
 ‎lafamilia66+
 ‎Havocg12+
 ‎bullet_lok+
 ‎Senor Dibujo
 ‎95rangeron14z
 ‎guero vaquero
 ‎KushMaster+
 ‎kololow
 ‎LOWRIDER3
 ‎dlimer279
 ‎jaysins64
 ‎Gu3r089
 ‎Coupe'n It+
 ‎CREEPIN
 ‎~esjmami~+
 ‎miguel62
 ‎Felix713
 ‎Tin-Tin
 ‎73loukat
 ‎copone cad
 ‎Cheese it
 ‎regalistic
 ‎texastrike
 ‎loco-62
 ‎bluburban
 ‎Emailad4me773+
 ‎lowpro85
 ‎93 CADDY
 ‎REBEL8LIFE
 ‎westcoastlowrider
 ‎8t4mc+
 ‎El Socio 8005
 ‎angelisticsola5960
 ‎196deuce
 ‎RicardoTorres509+
 ‎1low6four
 ‎DestinationCC
 ‎CUTTY LOKO 83
 ‎adams58
 ‎Dumps
 ‎trainingday88
 ‎meatwhistle
 ‎techghetto59
 ‎Goku
 ‎rob957
 ‎ChicanoWayz66
 ‎Mr.Brown
 ‎ELMAÑOSO863
 ‎Royal Legacy
 ‎Junior LOC
 ‎airmax
 ‎wannabelowrider+
 ‎slash
 ‎LowLifeCaddii
 ‎payback1965+
 ‎Eightyfour cutlass
 ‎caprice75classic
 ‎Flaco712
 ‎kinggabe6
 ‎Kidblack
 ‎ishtar
 ‎sykes74impala
 ‎nando63
 ‎bugdually
 ‎thunderstomper
 ‎87ls
 ‎5WINDOW49PU
 ‎WSL63+
 ‎bgcutty8463
 ‎BombaAussieStyle
 ‎cruisethewhip
 ‎1952chevytruck
 ‎droppedltd
 ‎bigsleeps
 ‎layinlowhobbies
 ‎allbluedup
 ‎baldylatino
 ‎SIC'N'TWISTED+
 ‎SGV-POMONA
 ‎Overkill
 ‎bigdogg323
 ‎THUGGNASTY
 ‎Dysfunctional73
 ‎lesstime
 ‎63 VERT+
 ‎Est.1979
 ‎jb0mba
 ‎Rag Ryda+
 ‎Joe M
 ‎MAG8888
 ‎growmaster4
 ‎81ways
 ‎fool2+
 ‎pancho1969+
 ‎HOUSEOFBLUES82
 ‎RICHIE'S 59
 ‎EL MUNDO LUI$
 ‎MIKE HAWK+
 ‎LitoHHH1
 ‎cheechhydros
 ‎87 Regal+
 ‎GREY GOOSE 96
 ‎dameon+
 ‎1ezapata90
 ‎CasperLostCause
 ‎Mr Minnesota+
 ‎pina's LRM replica
 ‎$$RON $$
 ‎matdogg
 ‎youngsterSARO
 ‎Detroit 6 ACE
 ‎77Vince86
 ‎BALLANTYNE
 ‎hstntx713+
 ‎COAST2COAST+
 ‎madrigalkustoms
 ‎dgriego
 ‎lowrider4ever
 ‎festersbaddream
 ‎fallstown2163
 ‎DJ Englewood
 ‎santos1
 ‎Brown ale 68
 ‎bluebyrd86
 ‎sitmdwn
 ‎mannyn1964
 ‎92seville
 ‎801Rider
 ‎jimmielow
 ‎51 chevy
 ‎lowlowcarla
 ‎mr.lac84
 ‎screwed up loco+
 ‎GoodTimes4Life
 ‎MINT'Z
 ‎bigjoe62
 ‎danny_boy_65
 ‎DarknessWithin
 ‎prime-time-85
 ‎Angelitos187
 ‎west_side85
 ‎loco818
 ‎El Aztec Pride
 ‎DETONATER
 ‎jaimef702
 ‎sixtyfifthchapter
 ‎JUAN-707
 ‎fatboy209
 ‎ABEL760
 ‎Martian
 ‎stroller
 ‎DenzelSnipes1
 ‎SANCHEZ
 ‎LEGIONSofTEXAS
 ‎Rovertech67
 ‎wezzie83
 ‎m1963
 ‎63chevyc10
 ‎BAJITOS63
 ‎yellownig
 ‎ralf8259
 ‎Impala6five
 ‎:RO~Chucky:
 ‎southside95
 ‎ElReyJr
 ‎OG USO 4 LIFE
 ‎JOVEN619
 ‎Beast3636
 ‎coco73chev
 ‎THE CUSTOMIZER
 ‎Pop Top Regal
 ‎ButchFragrance
 ‎64 and 59 rider
 ‎northbay
 ‎MI CAMINO '85
 ‎timmnm77
 ‎groovin ruben
 ‎Riv63_LA
 ‎Low1981
 ‎SS520+
 ‎mc1980
 ‎stairman
 ‎CADILLACJON
 ‎jakebueman
 ‎payaso$64
 ‎86 monte carlos
 ‎bigV1953
 ‎JAVIERS CUSTOMS
 ‎1OGPana
 ‎96tein
 ‎SIMPLE GREEN 52
 ‎gmartinez1023+
 ‎BULLY
 ‎Black '83
 ‎nsane86
 ‎topd0gg
 ‎ai15316+
 ‎Red Sox
 ‎Trikejustclownin+
 ‎Loco68
 ‎luis707
 ‎nanos70mc
 ‎lowdwnrob
 ‎ezurcher
 ‎NellyNell
 ‎angel dust 59
 ‎sneekyg909
 ‎sikonenine
 ‎david
 ‎CADALLAC PIMPIN
 ‎HUSKY
 ‎Ant63ss+
 ‎oz64wagon
 ‎keido
 ‎Majestic Nice
 ‎UniquesshortdogIE
 ‎64imp-lowlow
 ‎matts54
 ‎90coupedraggn
 ‎boy.elusive
 ‎solo20+
 ‎CJAY
 ‎JMTC
 ‎Valou
 ‎doughboy93+
 ‎SAB
 ‎97xenissan
 ‎warning+
 ‎Tripps


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

seriously? ^^^^


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> seriously? ^^^^


would you expect anything less


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:naughty:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good morning...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

wowdy^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Whats up homies..


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Que paso


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOODTIMES passin thru


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Nice pics Joe T ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

artisticdream63 said:


> Nice pics Joe T ...


THANKS HOMIE, NICE TREY


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Bump fo da Funk.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Ok so this thread is called ft worth cruise but haven't seen that since the nortside days many years ago..miss them days...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

It's true it has died down a bit. Mainly this thread is used to keep in touch with other riders in fort worth.


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

untouchable-lac said:


> Ok so this thread is called ft worth cruise but haven't seen that since the nortside days many years ago..miss them days...


X2


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Maybe we should make a move to bring it back...not every weekend cause the laws will catch on...but at least once or twice a month


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

I mean shows and all that are cool but i like to cruise...honestly i get more pride in showing off my ride that way..CRUISING SLOW & LOW


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah i remember getting stupid in my blazer at sonic every weekend i wonder why it fell off was it cause of feuds and shit talkin or what


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

rise and shine!!


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Yeah it was cause of all the fights and lil gang bangers that fucked it up for everyone


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> It's true it has died down a bit. Mainly this thread is used to keep in touch with other riders in fort worth.


YLEP!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

untouchable-lac said:


> Maybe we should make a move to bring it back...not every weekend cause the laws will catch on...but at least once or twice a month


IM DOWN N E TIME!! MAKE IT HAPPEN!!! WERE 2 DEEP ALLREADY!!!:h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


:worship:


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Hell yeah!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Let me get my deuce going and Ill meet yall on MAIN


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Im working on my tre ...but right now still rolling my fleetwood


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

untouchable-lac said:


> I mean shows and all that are cool but i like to cruise...honestly i get more pride in showing off my ride that way..CRUISING SLOW & LOW


I agree with this a lot. I don't really care about car shows. When everyone use to get together and cruise,its was like a rolling car show. I miss cruising around Bachman lake and Zapps.


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Maybe even find a new spot...


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Im down main or where ever...beach street we can run all the ricers and tuners out...man the cops don't even mess with you there ...been there a couple times a while back


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

untouchable-lac said:


> Im down main or where ever...beach street we can run all the ricers and tuners out...man the cops don't even mess with you there ...been there a couple times a while back


Beach and Western Center? Im def down  But man hold up. Give me a month or so. I gotta get this deuce decent.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I agree with this a lot. I don't really care about car shows. When everyone use to get together and cruise,its was like a rolling car show. I miss cruising around Bachman lake and Zapps.


Where is that at? In D Town? Man I am gonna take the deuce to d town too. kick it with my homies from DLR


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:drama:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Shit im down to cruise ill bring the monte or the 61 if i get it going


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

So its settle then or what?...if so we need to set some dates on the calender for cruising


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I agree with this a lot. I don't really care about car shows. When everyone use to get together and cruise,its was like a rolling car show. I miss cruising around Bachman lake and Zapps.


 lol..i used to roll around zapps back in the day.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

untouchable-lac said:


> So its settle then or what?...if so we need to set some dates on the calender for cruising


Every saterday!!!


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

I would like to do it every Saturday but the laws will catch on to that real quick ...we could start slowly just a certain day of month and work it out to every Saturday if the kind goodhearted gentleman from the FWPD don't mind


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

I say we get a hop going like they do out and Cali every Sunday they get together on Crenshaw they cruise hangout hop and have a good time...


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

First things first though before i can cruise i gotta finish my rides so im offering to cut yards for a lil extra $$


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Where is that at? In D Town? Man I am gonna take the deuce to d town too. kick it with my homies from DLR


Northwest. Hwy. And 35 e. Those days are gone, its asain town now.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> lol..i used to roll around zapps back in the day.


Remember those hoochies parading into the club and they had to cross the line of lowiders to get in. Id park at the Chevron there, it would look like a damn car show in their lot. I feel sorry for the young kids nowadays. We had good.


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Hell yeah this is good ....need to bring it back..i look at other threads from different cities and states...it seems like dfw just fell of the map for the cruising scene BRING IT BACK...BRING IT BACK!!!....


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Remember those hoochies parading into the club and they had to cross the line of lowiders to get in. Id park at the Chevron there, it would look like a damn car show in their lot. I feel sorry for the young kids nowadays. We had good.


hell yea man.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

A&M-Custom said:


> I say we get a hop going like they do out and Cali every Sunday they get together on Crenshaw they cruise hangout hop and have a good time...


HELL FUK YEA!!! THAS WAS UP!! I WILL ATEND:drama: BBQ AND HOPPING IS A GOOD PLAN!! HELL THEN WELL ALL CRUSE AFTER THE HOP!!! BOOOOOOOOOO YAAAAAAAAAA:h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

IM DOWN LIKE JAMES BROWN!!


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Yeah!!


----------



## double o (Apr 27, 2009)

Bout time,was up loco!!


untouchable-lac said:


> Yeah!!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Im down. the monte and 64i r under construction rite now but ill roll my lowered tahoe. I dont think it was so much fights and cholillos that shut it down i think it was all that fast and furious chit that did it for northside


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

After a while there was no fights but a bunch of dumbasses hot rodding up and down main st. :nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep all that started around d time fast and furious came out then it all went down hill from there


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

double o said:


> Bout time,was up loco!!


Oscar ?


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Well the few times there was a cruise organized there was no problem the laws weren't tripping ...everyone hangs out no problems


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

D13CHARRO said:


> Yep all that started around d time fast and furious came out then it all went down hill from there


The worst fucking movie and movement for the car hobby.


----------



## PURPLE~HAZE (Mar 13, 2010)

A&M-Custom said:


> I say we get a hop going like they do out and Cali every Sunday they get together on Crenshaw they cruise hangout hop and have a good time...


:thumbsup: Hop be good and chill on da street u got ur shop at bro it was crunk last year u did da hop.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

all car clubs and solo riders welcome..hit me up for tickets..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump for the funk!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

mornin


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Aint shit being said in this mofo. LOL


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Shit!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

__/_______________\__
{(OO)=======(OO)}
[______JJ===JJ_______]
{ ]<'''''''''''''''''''''''''>[ }


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> TTT


Hit me up main! Tried texring but guess yo new fone jacked up r sumtin!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Pop Top Regal said:


> The worst fucking movie and movement for the car hobby.


I woulda thought Machete b4 that


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

untouchable-lac said:


> Im down main or where ever...beach street we can run all the ricers and tuners out...man the cops don't even mess with you there ...been there a couple times a while back


COPS DONE SHUT THATT DOWN TOO.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

A&M-Custom said:


> I say we get a hop going like they do out and Cali every Sunday they get together on Crenshaw they cruise hangout hop and have a good time...


WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO COPY WHAT CALI DOES? WHY NOT MAKE UP YOUR OWN THING & SEE WHAT EVERYONE SAYS. IM JUST SAYING


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Any ideas^


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO COPY WHAT CALI DOES? WHY NOT MAKE UP YOUR OWN THING & SEE WHAT EVERYONE SAYS. IM JUST SAYING


^^^^^^^ Debbie downer^^^^^^^


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

ICED BOXX said:


> ^^^^^^^ Debbie downer^^^^^^^


...because following someone's eles good idea never should happen.....


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

But that's what we do any ways we hang out hop cruise and have a good time you cant copy what we have already been doin or at least thats what i thought we was doin


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

blanco said:


> TGIF


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Hit me up main! Tried texring but guess yo new fone jacked up r sumtin!


I txt u last night... Hit me up.. bring ur ride over Sunday...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Goooood Morning :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Whats so damn good about it lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO COPY WHAT CALI DOES? WHY NOT MAKE UP YOUR OWN THING & SEE WHAT EVERYONE SAYS. IM JUST SAYING


NOT COPYING! ITS JUST FUN SO EVER BODY DOING IT!! I SAY WE HOP /CHILL /THEN CRUSE!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Hit me up main! Tried texring but guess yo new fone *jacked up* r sumtin!


Like your spelling. LOL


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I need a cold beer!! uffin: :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

smiley fest up in here


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

WAT IT DEW 817 RIDERS


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

not shit!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Chillaxin.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

workin on my ol piece of shit


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Putting a new radiator in mine next saturday


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

untouchable-lac said:


> Any ideas^


NOPE CAUSE IM ALWAYS OUT ROLLIN.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

benny benny benny..... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-o...ction-37-11-impersonating-public-servant.html


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

that's one stupid motherfucker.


juangotti said:


> Lmao


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


>


Happy Sunday to the ULC riders


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

WERE COMING BACK March 2nd 2013

The Rollin Oldies show and shine is returning to West Dallas for its 2nd annual historical event. The line up will consist of over 125 originals classics bombs traditionals and lowriders. This event is free for the entire family, bring your pops , mom , la comadre y el compadre. Dont forget la tía terible cause we will be playing some old school tunes that will surely take you back ,,,, waaaaay back to the days of yesterday.

If you were there last year , this year will surely be twice as exciting. Call now and register your vehicle, reserve your spots for this event spaces will go quickly.*

Sponsored by :
GHETTO DREAMS CC & 214TIMES


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## texas_cb7 (Oct 16, 2012)

has anybody own center gold wire wheels if so do the gold fade away in the long runs ....am order new set wire wheels but thinking bout getting center gold but i don't want the gold fade away and yes the wheels going be daily driven or you think chrome would best choice...thanks lolo members


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

come out and support this event homies..


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

If you gonna go gold you better get some Ds if not that chit will fade


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

texas_cb7 said:


> has anybody own center gold wire wheels if so do the gold fade away in the long runs ....am order new set wire wheels but thinking bout getting center gold but i don't want the gold fade away and yes the wheels going be daily driven or you think chrome would best choice...thanks lolo members


Yeah they will fade.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Yeah they will fade.


X2 unless you get them dipped in 24k gold a couple of times. Word is that dayton isn't making anymore gold wheels and all chrome will be high


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here's Leonard in the new lr mag


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> Here's Leonard in the new lr mag


:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

So who's gonna be selling there rides income tax is around the corner..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> So who's gonna be selling there rides income tax is around the corner..


Got my hopper for sale!! Custom paint job!! Good coil!! Gets off the ground pretty good!! Make me an offer!! Shes got to go!! 



















































































































 :nicoderm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lmao ^^^


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> So who's gonna be selling there rides income tax is around the corner..


Got the 64 up for sale, price is negotiable. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-vehicle-classifieds/355445-og-1964-chevy-impala.html


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a homie that is looking to trade this plus some cash for a 64 its a 78 Monte let me know all OG inside..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> So who's gonna be selling there rides income tax is around the corner..


ive got my 63 for sale.


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Serg this one has air ride


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

SOMEONES GOT SOME EXPLAINING TO DO!!! WTF BENNY

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-o...ction-37-11-impersonating-public-servant.html


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

untouchable-lac said:


> Serg this one has air ride


it took you that long to post this lol no mames homie..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> SOMEONES GOT SOME EXPLAINING TO DO!!! WTF BENNY
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-o...ction-37-11-impersonating-public-servant.html


wtf lol..


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

I just got on here so i posted ...i hope that helped..lol


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 594573
> View attachment 594573
> 
> 
> I have a homie that is looking to trade this plus some cash for a 64 its a 78 Monte let me know all OG iside..


How much cash?


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

8500


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

:roflmao:


EDDIE VAN HATIN said:


> SOMEONES GOT SOME EXPLAINING TO DO!!! WTF BENNY
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-o...ction-37-11-impersonating-public-servant.html


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> Here's Leonard in the new lr mag


OG Leonard!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

loster87 said:


> 8500
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!:biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

You starting a chapter of Dedication in Fort Worth?


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> You starting a chapter of Dedication in Fort Worth?


Yes sir you down?


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> You starting a chapter of Dedication in Fort Worth?


i can use some help..


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

juangotti said:


> You starting a chapter of Dedication in Fort Worth?


Congrats....nice ride.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> Yes sir you down?


No but Thank You sir... I am already affiliated with a car club


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Congrats....nice ride.


thanks..


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> No but Thank You sir... I am already affiliated with a car club


cool homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Congrats....nice ride.


Wrong quote?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

any one need a 64 front bumper?


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Wrong quote?


The quote was for wicked lol......


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Pop Top Regal said:


> The quote was for wicked lol......


Ha cool. LOL


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Ha cool. LOL


What's up Juan ? Thanks homie ,about the car.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah dog them 60's are proper!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> any one need a 64 front bumper?


Price? Text me some pics


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Its in austin though


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> X2 unless you get them dipped in 24k gold a couple of times. Word is that dayton isn't making anymore gold wheels and all chrome will be high


Nope they are no longer doin gold... There all chrome will be made upon order and they are goin for 1711.00 a set


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thas price on how many spokes? stainless?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> thas price on how many spokes? stainless?


Yup 72's and of course.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Yup 72's and of course.


Yulp!


----------



## texas_cb7 (Oct 16, 2012)

dam... thanks homie center gold looks nice, sticking with chrome


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC MEETING TOMORROW NIGHT THURSDAY 1/17/2013 @ BILLY MINERS ON NORTH MAIN @ 8:30PM HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> ULC MEETING TOMORROW NIGHT THURSDAY 1/17/2013 @ BILLY MINERS ON NORTH MAIN @ 8:30PM HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.[/QUOTEI
> 
> I will be there..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> ULC MEETING TOMORROW NIGHT THURSDAY 1/17/2013 @ BILLY MINERS ON NORTH MAIN @ 8:30PM HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE.


thats why I hate working swing shift I can never go


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sux for u. Bwahahaha. Ulc is at it's best it's ever been!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Finally get to buy my radiator for my 62 Saturday. Hopefully I can take it around the block!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Sux for u. Bwahahaha. Ulc is at it's best it's ever been!


i know and i dont ever get the chance to go


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I know right it sux for me cause i work down the street so ill see y'all there but i wont be there lol


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be at the ULC meeting tonight!! Who buying the beer?? :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> I will be at the ULC meeting tonight!! Who buying the beer?? :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


Good cus I cant make it


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Who's gonna buy me beer..lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> Who's gonna buy me beer..lol


You cant drink. you have to go home right after the meeting LOL


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juan did you get the pic i texted to you?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> You cant drink. you have to go home right after the meeting LOL


Lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> Lol


Stop me when I lie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> thats why I hate working swing shift I can never go


You can always call in sick  jk work always comes first


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Aww darn it!!!...i won't be able to make it this ULC?? meeting


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> You can always call in sick  jk work always comes first


Damn I'm already sick but I need to pay bills lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

untouchable-lac said:


> Aww darn it!!!...i won't be able to make it this ULC?? meeting


When was the last time you went lol..


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

The last time u seen me there


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

untouchable-lac said:


> The last time u seen me there


Like a year ago lol...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

come out to the ULC meeting tonight...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Great turnout at the meeting tonight


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Great turnout at the meeting tonight


X2 Good To See All The Homies As Far as Denton & D-Town :thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> X2 Good To See All The Homies As Far as Denton & D-Town :thumbsup:


X3


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Great turnout at the meeting tonight


X817 Didnt leave that mofo til almost 2am!! :420: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Shout out to Jokerz from D Town! They really supporting the ULC


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Juan keep your hands to yourself lol..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ULC MEETING LAST NIGHT.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Don't know why these pictures are coming out side ways didn't take them that way..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> Juan keep your hands to yourself lol..


***!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> ***!


lol...who you..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> Don't know why these pictures are coming out side ways didn't take them that way..


Flip your camera when you take the picture


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

A lot more info to come, but the date is set. Hope to see everyone and their families there.


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

I got reg adex dumps for 390 ea this weekend.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

USF '63 said:


> A lot more info to come, but the date is set. Hope to see everyone and their families there.


Should be a good event!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

USF '63 said:


> A lot more info to come, but the date is set. Hope to see everyone and their families there.


hell yea bob


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I be there!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Is anyone going to lonestar throwdown in conroe next month


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> X817 Didnt leave that mofo til almost 2am!! :420: :nicoderm:


damn homie guess I'm glad I got that call and had to leave or I might not have ever made it home. I'm sure work was fun for you on Friday


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

USF '63 said:


> A lot more info to come, but the date is set. Hope to see everyone and their families there.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ive got a chrome pan hard bar for 58 -64 impala.

40.00!!!!!holla


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> ive got a chrome pan hard bar for 58 -64 impala.
> 
> 40.00!!!!!holla


I will buy it!! Hit me up!!
817-709-4391


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

USF '63 said:


> A lot more info to come, but the date is set. Hope to see everyone and their families there.



We have a few things in the works right now that will not dissappoint.
Like I said, we would like to see everyone and their families come out for this.
The date is set, stay tuned for the WOW .......


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> I will buy it!! Hit me up!!
> 817-709-4391


Still got this 40!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

any one got any four lug adapters layin around?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Think Homie Leonard is In This One... :thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> I Think Homie Leonard is In This One... :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town! My son fixn to start day care in down town fw and they all mob to the downtown library every wensday! Thas cool as hell!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Just seen some funny shit 2 cop cars pulled over someone in an electric wheel chair!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> I Think Homie Leonard is In This One... :thumbsup:


Yeah your right he is in that one..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Just seen some funny shit 2 cop cars pulled over someone in an electric wheel chair!


They prolly beat him down and gave him dwi! Bastad ass cops!!!!


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

chrisdizzle said:


> Just seen some funny shit 2 cop cars pulled over someone in an electric wheel chair!


That fool trying to get away in the Kat Mobile!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ShakeRoks said:


> That fool trying to get away in the Kat Mobile!


LMAO


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

LOOKING FOR A SMALL TRAILOR TO HAUL GO CART AROUND!! LOOKING TO TRADE OR GET IT CHEAP!!! FOUND A FEW ON CRAIGSLIST FER ROUND 250! JUS GONA THROW IT OUT HERE AND SEE IF N E BODY HAS ONE CHEAPER B 4 I BUY ONE!!

817 709 4391 CHRISuffin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Sup homies I need a driver side rear quarter panel trim for my 67 impala if anybody knows or have one:x:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

817PETE said:


> Sup homies I need a driver side rear quarter panel trim for my 67 impala if anybody knows or have one:x:


I might pm me ur number ill text u pixs north texas pick up only


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Funky town ttt


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


>











LETS C ALL DEM FUNKY TOWN IMPALAS!!:yes:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


>


Lookin good Juan!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Trinity Park has been reserved for May 26th 2013!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

817.TX. said:


> Trinity Park has been reserved for May 26th 2013!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ypou rollin that duece yet juan?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


>


HOPE TO C U SATERDAY BRA!! SUNDAY FO SHO THO!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> ypou rollin that duece yet juan?


Not yet but soon.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Not yet but soon.


right on


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

had my car almost two years, the next two days gona drive me fuckin crazy


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> had my car almost two years, the next two days gona drive me fuckin crazy


I have had my 64 since 09 WHOA!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juan im sure yours looks a hell of alot better than mine!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> juan im sure yours looks a hell of alot better than mine!!!!


My 64 is looking better but it is not done.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I have had my 64 since 09 WHOA!


HAS IT BEEN THAT LONG ALLREADY??? STILL GOT THE T SHIRT U GAVE ME THE DAY U BOUGHT IT!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> HAS IT BEEN THAT LONG ALLREADY??? STILL GOT THE T SHIRT U GAVE ME THE DAY U BOUGHT IT!!!


HAha Yea its been some time. I had just sold my bike and was starting on the cutty. Now I dont have the bike or the cutdog.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juan i aint done a fukin thing to make mine look better, just wana make it drivable so i can get paperwork in order


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

There's a 2DR 63 whole body with front clip forsale with title $300


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

untouchable-lac said:


> There's a 2DR 63 whole body with front clip forsale with title $300


let me know. Pm me your #


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Pm sent hit me up for the info


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

untouchable-lac said:


> Pm sent hit me up for the info


never came though...give me a call my numbers on the bottom of my signature. thanks


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ttt


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

TiTTies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yo Wicked Image post some pics of your 63


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks good!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

looks good benny


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks homeboys cant wait to get the her back out...mis the streets. finiallizing some wiring, and mufflers and ill see you all out there.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

NICE!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Homies just found out that they will be selling food at the valentines dance I believe tacos and there will be other spot in that hall selling beer...so please come out and support thanks...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> NICE!!


thanks 420 give me a call when you get a chance.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

63 lookin clean


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


817.TX. said:


> Looks good!! :nicoderm:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

thanks Homies! TTT for da FUNK.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

G/M DFDUB!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^ FORT WORTH. not DFDUB player


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> ^^^ FORT WORTH. not DFDUB player


FORT WORTH ALL THE WAY HOMEBOY!! JUST SHOUTN TO ALL RIDERS NORTH,SOUTH,EAST AND WEST OF METROPLEX.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

THE said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

come out and support this event homies better this year..


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

SUP FORT WORTH.......I GOT SOME CHROME WHEEL WELL FOR SALE I WAS TOLD THEY ARE FOR
BIG BODY FLEETWOODS.AS YOU CAN SEE THEY JUST CHROMED THE PARTS THAT WILL SHOW IN THE ENGINE COMPARTMENT.
I LIVE IN MINNESOTA AND TOOK THEM TO FT.WORTH A COUPLE WEEKS AGO
AND LEFT THEM AT MY BUDDYS HOUSE SINCE I FIGURED I HAD A BETTER CHANCE OF SELLING THEM THERE!
THEY NEVER BEEN ON A CAR, I THINK $250 IS A FAIR PRICE SINCE I REALL DONT WANT TO DEAL WITH SHIPPING THEM
TO ANOTHER STATE. OR PM ME WITH SOME OFFERS! THANKS PEOPLE!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

817.TX. said:


> Looks good!! :nicoderm:


X63!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Just trying my new cell


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817PETE said:


> Just trying my new cell


I Remember That Car...:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

817PETE said:


> Just trying my new cell


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

clean!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Skim said:


> TTT


Ke pasa skim


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Won't u take me to






























Funky town


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

What's up funk town. Anyone know a good fiberglass person. I need a some work done.


----------



## starquest52 (Nov 12, 2012)

817PETE said:


>


nice :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lil' Joe said:


> What's up funk town. Anyone know a good fiberglass person. I need a some work done.[/QUOTE
> 
> shane
> 
> ...


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Lil' Joe said:
> 
> 
> > What's up funk town. Anyone know a good fiberglass person. I need a some work done.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

got some fresh chrome hood hinges and lower trailing arms for G Body's. Never used if interested shoot me a pm.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lil' Joe said:


> 8t4mc said:
> 
> 
> > Appreciate it Dave.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> yes sir


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

D13CHARRO said:


> Ke pasa skim


QUE ONDA HOMIE


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Wat it dew ft worth


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Que onda


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Does anyone have a 4 ft hose layin around i need one for my rear cylinder


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Any body cruising tonite


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Lil razo ..i got a garage full of hydro parts


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I just need a hose man if u got it ill pay


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh shit i found my old blazer on this bissh


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Who would like to volunteer to help me..( if i do get this 2 Dr body)


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

we got some brand new hoses at the shop for 40 bucks we will be at the shop tomorrow working if you want to come by and get it


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

untouchable-lac said:


> Who would like to volunteer to help me..( if i do get this 2 Dr body)


I'm down give me a shout


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Unless your gonna get it


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Heres my 64


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Ill help u just let me get it lmao


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice pics GTIMERS


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Ill help u just let me get it lmao


Guey


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

still got this for sale.58-64 impala pan hard bar

new chrome ..40.00 !!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

untouchable-lac said:


> Unless your gonna get it


Na your good homie let me know if you still need help


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 600359


damn! Nice pic...


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

My dads sellin his 1980 elcomino 3000 or trade for 80-85 two door fleetwood cadillac pm for more info


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

I upgrade to a bigger gear but now oil leaks from the front of the motor can someone help with advice


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

untouchable-lac said:


> I upgrade to a bigger gear but now oil leaks from the front of the motor can someone help with advice


seal between gear an block is bad or not there at all


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

A lil late night grinding


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

npazzin said:


> seal between gear an block is bad or not there at all


Yeah thanx..a GT home told me tha same


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Heres my 64





artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 600359





ENOUGH SAID said:


> Nice pics GTIMERS


X6364 :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadi_boss (Jan 27, 2013)

untouchable-lac said:


> Lil razo ..i got a garage full of hydro parts


What you got? Pm me


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyone got a lowrider bike they wanna sell?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I got a frame thats painted with some spare parts chrome booty kit and gold lowering forks


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Lil Razo said:


> I got a frame thats painted with some spare parts chrome booty kit and gold lowering forks


For what size frame i got a 26" i want to get some forks for it


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Shit dont really know shoot me a price and you can take the whole thing frame and parts i dont have any wheels or pedals or handle bars for it pm your number ill send u some pics when i can


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Cadi_boss said:


> What you got? Pm me


Pumps hoses cylinders springs cups wiring a switch box ...a lost count would have to look and see


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

D13CHARRO said:


> For what size frame i got a 26" i want to get some forks for it


I got a 26 bike with those forks


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Anyone got a lowrider bike they wanna sell?


I got about 4 schwinn frames. 30.00 eachs. Also got some chrom wheels no hubs no spokes. rechromed. FREE


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Come and get your valentine dance tickets Thursday at the ULC MEETING 8:30PM couples $10 singles $5 all car clubs and solo riders are welcome..


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

untouchable-lac said:


> I got a 26 bike with those forks


Send me some pics of d forks 940 210 5047


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

This came today


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Thats fuckin bad ass


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> This came today


NICE


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> This came today


Looks good Alex, your ace is top notch !


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> This came today


Looks sweet Alex :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

That's sweet Alex, congrats


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Looks badass Alex


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> This came today


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

yea what all those guys said^^^^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> This came today


congrats loco61!! looks good...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> This came today


Tight!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats alEx!WELL DESERVED!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Brothers. :h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> This came today


FINALLY! LOL Looks great


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> This came today


Nice Alex


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Cingrats alex!! now post.up those pics u took at the photo shoot


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Congrats Alex


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

People always quick to hate on Texas, but we still get down!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> This came today


Nice congrats homie...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

TTT FOR TEXAS!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Congrats Alex!


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup: nice Alex


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> This came today


congratulations homie....gettin ur ride in tha magazine is a pretty big deal... but i really just want one of those plaques..:thumbsup:


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Congrats ...and its about time ..i always thought your ride was magazine worthy since the first time i saw it


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats Alex


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey Juan you see they put your cutty up for sale on c-list


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

chrisdizzle said:


> Hey Juan you see they put your cutty up for sale on c-list


I seen that the other day I was gonna say something too..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

U.L.C. meeting Thursday at Billy Miners @8:30


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> U.L.C. meeting Thursday at Billy Miners @8:30


See you there homie..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

And another deuce getting ready for them streets...


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Getting close


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

WARES DA TRUCK:run:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sold lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Hey Juan you see they put your cutty up for sale on c-list


Yup the homie Manuel is selling it.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*ttt*


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> U.L.C. meeting Thursday at Billy Miners @8:30


Beer on Joe!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Sold lol


Lol! 61 looking gud son


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks man..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> I seen that the other day I was gonna say something too..


Throw him an offer


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

why trade a duece for a g body an then sell it?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> why trade a duece for a g body an then sell it?


Wife <<< JP


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

come out to the ULC MEETING tomorrow night and buy your tickets..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Throw him an offer



Will see..


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Looking good Turtle :thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks Pete...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Beer on Joe!! :h5: :nicoderm:


I order u pay


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 602062
> 
> Getting close


looking good


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I order u pay


:burn: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn wish i had a shop


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Fellas.. I Know Theres Alot Of Top Notch Rides In The DFW Already Out And Coming Out, Cant Wait To See Them In Person.. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

congratulations homie and things for the mentioning


Loco 61 said:


> This came today


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Valentines dance Will be from 8pm-1pm and they Will be selling food..so lets get ready to party and have a nice dance..


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Damn that's a long ass dance or did u mean 1am?


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

^^hell yeah!! Those are my kind of parties


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 602062
> 
> Getting close


Looking real nice Turtle !


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Damn that's a long ass dance or did u mean 1am?


My bad homie 8pm-1am..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

awards 
Most members 
2nd most members 
Best dressed male 
best dressed female 
best dressed couple


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> View attachment 602062
> 
> Getting close


Looks real good homie...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

awards* Most members* 2nd most members* Best dressed male* best dressed female* best dressed couple


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Tickets will be at the ULC meeting tomorrow at billy miners 8:30pm


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 602435
> 
> 
> 
> awards* Most members* 2nd most members* Best dressed male* best dressed female* best dressed couple


R they still going to sale walmart tacos lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Ramond get off layitlow lunch is over get back to work


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Ramond get off layitlow lunch is over get back to work


Was up main? Hit me up wen u get time!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Your stupid fool u get to work I'm ur boss lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

come to the ULC meeting tonight and buy your tickets next Saturday is the dance..thanks for your support homies...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

califas said:


> R they still going to sale walmart tacos lol


simon homie you know lol..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

from that last post you messed up or you learning how to code. :banghead:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> from that last post you messed up or you learning how to code. :banghead:


I forgot but I got it fixed


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I forgot but I got it fixed


:h5:


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


is there going to be a hop


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC MEETING TONIGHT AT BILLY MINORS ON N. MAIN 8:30pm


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

I need some fiberglass work...anybody??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

817PETE said:


> Looking good Turtle :thumbsup:


SWEET, ITS COMING ALONG FAST HOMIE!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Good seeing everyone out at the meeting, attendance was at its best , lets keep it going


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thank you to those who are supporting the valentines dance ... its gonna be good...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> Thank you to those who are supporting the valentines dance ... its gonna be good...



:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

friday bump


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Best spot for the ULC meeting so far. Billy Minors!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

There are currently 62 users browsing this thread. (1 members and *61 guests*)

 :nicoderm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Best spot for the ULC meeting so far. Billy Minors!


I agree Juan..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


> SWEET, ITS COMING ALONG FAST HOMIE!


Need more $$$$ lol


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

untouchable-lac said:


> I need some fiberglass work...anybody??


danny from D SHOP does fiberglass work... link on bottom


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Cool little trailer I bartered for to drag my son's go cart around!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

A&M-Custom said:


> is there going to be a hop


Looking into that homie, as of now there is not but it could change


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks like they used a beer pong table top for the floor lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

saterday!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

headed back to work ugh!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> looks like they used a beer pong table top for the floor lol


Dyam I think u right!!!! N e body missing a beer pong table 
Lmao


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

portable beer pong!!! lol


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> portable beer pong!!! lol


Get drunk then tow sum chit lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

what up fort worth?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

sup juan..hows that 62 comming


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

slow but sure


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

btt


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

mornin


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Any of you FtWorth riders interested in coming out? Haven't really had any calls from the west. This year we will all be parked together same lot the Four Corners Brewery.

Yea or nea either way right now there is still room thanks


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

No g bodies allowed^


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Open invitation for anyone there's plenty of parking around, however the Rollin Oldies lot is reserved for 30's - 70's only.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ill be parting out a complete rolling chassis from a 63 impala..never cut


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> ill be parting out a complete rolling chassis from a 63 impala..never cut


Does that rear end fit a 64 impala ??? My club member needs a rear for his impala 469-688-8677 Moose


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

214Tex said:


> Does that rear end fit a 64 impala ??? My club member needs a rear for his impala 469-688-8677 Moose



sure does


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Bro send me your number or call moose either way he asked me to keep my ears open for one thanks


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

214Tex said:


> Bro send me your number or call moose either way he asked me to keep my ears open for one thanks


texting him now


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> ill be parting out a complete rolling chassis from a 63 impala..never cut


I need them chrome parts pm me a price


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

untouchable-lac said:


> I need them chrome parts pm me a price


not selling those


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I wanna get some flush mount door handles like on a fiat barchetta does any one know where i can find some similar


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Valentines dance this Saturday from 8-1am pm me if you need more info $5 for singles and $10 for couples..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

awards for the dance.*Most members*2nd most members*Best dressed male*best dressed female*best dressed couple


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

U.L.C. 2013 EASTER PICNIC is going down on March 31st at Gateway Park in Ft. Worth Texas. If anyone would like to donate/sponsor some games or activities (bouncehouse,DJ,egg toss,tug-of-war,ECT)please let me know asap so we can put on a bad ass event for our kids. Also the club that donates the most candy filled eggs will receive a 6ft tall trophy donated by Curtis of TEXAS BASS PRODUCTIONS. So far we have

GOODTIMES CC- 1000 
FORTWORTH CC-1000
TRU FAMILIA - 1000
SUENOZ REALEZ-500
D-SHOP & TOUCH OF CLASS DETAIL-1000
TECHNIQUES CC-1000
STRICTLY FAMILIA-1000
MAJESTICS NT-2500

TOTAL-9000 EGGS so far


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Valentine dance this Saturday February 9th 2013 @ the ELKS LODGE FORT WORTH TX 3233 white settlement road 76107

8pm-1am 

Pm if you need more info..


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> U.L.C. 2013 EASTER PICNIC is going down on March 31st at Gateway Park in Ft. Worth Texas. If anyone would like to donate/sponsor some games or activities (bouncehouse,DJ,egg toss,tug-of-war,ECT)please let me know asap so we can put on a bad ass event for our kids. Also the club that donates the most candy filled eggs will receive a 6ft tall trophy donated by Curtis of TEXAS BASS PRODUCTIONS. So far we have
> 
> GOODTIMES CC- 1000
> FORTWORTH CC-1000
> ...


I like mine with bacon


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTT FUNKY TOWN!!!:h5:


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GT getting ready for easter .... IMPALA BOUND....... WHAT WHAT !!!!


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

When u come over tmrw ill have some waiting for u!!!


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> TTT FUNKY TOWN!!!:h5:


Hit me up 817 3171372


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> U.L.C. 2013 EASTER PICNIC is going down on March 31st at Gateway Park in Ft. Worth Texas. If anyone would like to donate/sponsor some games or activities (bouncehouse,DJ,egg toss,tug-of-war,ECT)please let me know asap so we can put on a bad ass event for our kids. Also the club that donates the most candy filled eggs will receive a 6ft tall trophy donated by Curtis of TEXAS BASS PRODUCTIONS. So far we have
> 
> GOODTIMES CC- 1000
> FORTWORTH CC-1000
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 604240
> GT getting ready for easter .... IMPALA BOUND....... WHAT WHAT !!!!


thats.. whats up!! looking good GT


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


>


looking GOOD GTIMERS


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

8t4mc
ENOUGH SAID
ROLLAXIN1
green ice
sup carlos!!


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> This came today



very nice Alex, congrats.


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

topd0gg said:


>


nice


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

wickedimage63 said:


> View attachment 599113
> View attachment 599114
> View attachment 599115
> View attachment 599116
> ...



x63 candy green


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

8t4mc said:


>



oh snap....



And no I dont know how to do the multiple quotes at once...........


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 604240
> GT getting ready for easter .... IMPALA BOUND....... WHAT WHAT !!!!


Nice garage pic homie,looking good GT !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


>



Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

USF '63 said:


> very nice Alex, congrats.



Thanks Bob


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> This came today



Nice Homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTT FW


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Where does every one by there paint supplies?

Taylors?
J&J Supply.
That spot in Haltom off Belknap?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

english color in cleburne ?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Where does every one by there paint supplies?
> 
> Taylors?
> J&J Supply.
> That spot in Haltom off Belknap?


Alliance Color Supply
English Color
TNT Color


But now where is everyone buying their supplies?? :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Where does every one by there paint supplies?
> 
> Taylors?
> J&J Supply.
> That spot in Haltom off Belknap?


I USE TEXAS PAINT SUPPLY ON CALF AND COOPER IN ARLINGTON!! GOOD PRICES AND THEY DELIVER TO THE JOB FOR FREE C O D STYLE!!! AND VERY GOOD SLECTION! THEY HAVE CHEAP PAINT AND NOT SO CHEAP PAINT FOR ALL YOUR NEEDS!!!! 817 861 3040


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Where does every one by there paint supplies?
> 
> Taylors?
> J&J Supply.
> That spot in Haltom off Belknap?


Taylors...:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

rollin64 said:


> Nice Homie


Thanks John:h5:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Valentine dance this Saturday February 9th 2013 @ the ELKS LODGE FORT WORTH TX 3233 white settlement road.. 8pm-1am*Pm if you need more info.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> U.L.C. 2013 EASTER PICNIC is going down on March 31st at Gateway Park in Ft. Worth Texas. If anyone would like to donate/sponsor some games or activities (bouncehouse,DJ,egg toss,tug-of-war,ECT)please let me know asap so we can put on a bad ass event for our kids. Also the club that donates the most candy filled eggs will receive a 6ft tall trophy donated by Curtis of TEXAS BASS PRODUCTIONS. So far we have
> 
> GOODTIMES CC- 1000
> FORTWORTH CC-1000
> ...


Thanks to Techniques for their $200 donation towards the U.L.C. EASTER PICNIC


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Thanks to Techniques for their $200 donation towards the U.L.C. EASTER PICNIC


 no problem homie
:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Thanks to Techniques for their $200 donation towards the U.L.C. EASTER PICNIC




:h5:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> :h5:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:420:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning 817


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Morning 817


Wat it dew brother!!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Wat it dew brother!!


Get to work before I tell Raymond to crack the whip on you


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> This came today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Carlos Polishing said:


> Loco 61 said:
> 
> 
> > This came today
> ...


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> Get to work before I tell Raymond to crack the whip on you


Wat ever! He is to lazy to do that! Haha


----------



## texas_cb7 (Oct 16, 2012)

what's up member...i just wounder is there hang out and chill spot everbody does on weekend or week day


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

the garage! lol


texas_cb7 said:


> what's up member...i just wounder is there hang out and chill spot everbody does on weekend or week day


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BIG THANKS TO WALTER FOR SPONSORING A BOUNCE HOUSE FOR THE EASTER PICNIC


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

does anyone know why the 3 lights stay on even when i take the key out of the ignition, i have to remove the positive side to make the lights turn off any help will be greatly appreciated


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

texas_cb7 said:


> what's up member...i just wounder is there hang out and chill spot everbody does on weekend or week day


Not lately but we use to post up at Sonic


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

blanco said:


> does anyone know why the 3 lights stay on even when i take the key out of the ignition, i have to remove the positive side to make the lights turn off any help will be greatly appreciated
> View attachment 605022


there grounded out


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BIG THANKS TO DJ JUAN FOR DONATING HIS SERVICES FOR THE U.L.C. EASTER PICNIC


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> BIG THANKS TO DJ JUAN FOR DONATING HIS SERVICES FOR THE U.L.C. EASTER PICNIC


is dj juan kinda a big dude? glasses..short hair?? I may work with him..He just told me today he was a dj


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> there grounded out


:run:thanks for the help bro :banghead:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> is dj juan kinda a big dude? glasses..short hair?? I may work with him..He just told me today he was a dj


nope


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ive got a brand new set of cooper trendsetters 250.00


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

[picsQUOTE=8t4mc;16386862]ive got a brand new set of cooper trendsetters 250.00[/QUOTE]


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Valentines dance this Saturday February 9th 8-1am be there by 730pm homies to get a good table...pm me if you need more info thanks...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

awards for the dance.*Most members*2nd most members*Best dressed male*best dressed female*best dressed couple


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Valentine dance this Saturday February 9th 2013 @ the ELKS LODGE FORT WORTH TX 3233 white settlement road 76107 8pm-1am*Pm if you need more info..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Come out and support the dance all car clubs and solo riders welcome..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

THANKS TO ERNEST FOR HOOKING IT UP WITH THE EASTER PICNIC FLYER


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT for the funk!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FUNKY TOWN IMPALA ROLL CALL:rimshot:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

THAT LAST PIC IS A COOL PIC I TOOK ON MY LAST VISIT TO CALI!!!

R NEW CHILL SMOKE SPOT NEXT TO MY BOYS CRIB!:boink:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Video we tool last weekend

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=570374169640249
Got the 62 to fire up... Still working some shit out. Suggestions?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

cant see vid juan


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top.........


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> cant see vid juan


Welp maybe next time LOL


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

uh...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TECHNIQUES VALENTINES DANCE TOMORROW SEE YOU THERE IF YOU HAVEN'T PAID FOR A TICKET YOU CAN STILL PAY AT THE DOOR...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> cant see vid juan


I CANT EATHER BUT I THINK ITS CUZ I HAVE NO TIME FOR FACE BOOK AND HAVE NO ACCOUNT!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> I CANT EATHER BUT I THINK ITS CUZ I HAVE NO TIME FOR FACE BOOK AND HAVE NO ACCOUNT!!!


WHATS FACEBOOK?:dunno:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> WHATS FACEBOOK?:dunno:


X64:h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bummer Fellas


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks to Kona Ice for donating a bike and some eggs for our Easter picnic. They will also be there selling their famous snow cones


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Valentines dance tomorrow February 9th 8-1am be there by 730pm homies to get a good table...pm me if you need more info thanks...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

awards for the dance.*Most members*2nd most members*Best dressed male*best dressed female*best dressed couple


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Address to the dance... 3233 white settlement rd fort worth TX 76107 elks lodge #124


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

SergDog82 said:


> Address to the dance... 3233 white settlement rd fort worth TX 76107 elks lodge #124


Say bro I missed the price on this dance how much is it to get in?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Dispite it being Valentines Day on Thursday we will be having our U.L.C. meeting on the 14th


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wickedimage63 said:


> Say bro I missed the price on this dance how much is it to get in?


$10 per couple or $5 per person


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Dispite it being Valentines Day on Thursday we will be having our U.L.C. meeting on the 14th



Techniques Dance is tonite, I made a typo on the agenda, will have it fixed for the meeting on thursday


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Throw back pics


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Throw back pics


Now u done did it Tavo is going to be pissed off!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

He was back there, his car was pankcaked so low it didn't come out


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Throw back pics


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> WHATS FACEBOOK?:dunno:


ITS ALL ABOUT INSTAGRAM NOW LOL


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> ITS ALL ABOUT INSTAGRAM NOW LOL


 thats greek to me also


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> thats greek to me also


what kinda phone do u have


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> what kinda
> phone do u have


mextro


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

What the difference between Majestics dfw and Majestics North Texas. I see that on the flyer and was confused on that.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Pop Top Regal said:


> What the difference between Majestics dfw and Majestics North Texas. I see that on the flyer and was confused on that.


There are two different chapters of Majestics out here. We are all MAJESTICS but two seperate chapters of the club because it had grown, for example there is a MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES chapter and there is a MAJESTICS SAN FERNANDO chapter even though the San Fernando Valley is located in L.A. etc. etc...

For us, in North Texas, Most of us live North of the Dallas and Fort Worth city limits - we live in Denton County - Lewisville, Frisco, Plano, Carrollton, Keller etc


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

with the exception of a few members because our chapter (North Texas) has members who drive in from as far away as Austin and East Texas, so its not completely based off geography alone.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Skim said:


> There are two different chapters of Majestics out here. We are all MAJESTICS but two seperate chapters of the club because it had grown, for example there is a MAJESTICS LOS ANGELES chapter and there is a MAJESTICS SAN FERNANDO chapter even though the San Fernando Valley is located in L.A. etc. etc...
> 
> For us, in North Texas, Most of us live North of the Dallas and Fort Worth city limits - we live in DentonCounty - Lewisville, Frisco, Plano, Carrollton, Keller etc


Interesting, I didn't realize there was two chapters. I just thought one topic was started and abandoned and the North Texas topic was started.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Interesting, I didn't realize there was two chapters. I just thought one topic was started and abandoned and the North Texas topic was started.


gotcha. the DFW Majestics topic is very much alive and well. But when the new layitlow format came out it kinda made a lot of people go to facebook but its poppin again. Those are our brothers from the Funk.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

It's like history and geography class all rolled into one


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Layitlow is very educational.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Thats what they said about off topic lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

have upper and lower arms for 58-64 impala
also have a manuel center link used for the 605 conversion


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Lil Razo said:


> Thats what they said about off topic lol


Off topic is wasteland of bullshit, but that's what's for. This is the first time I think I have actually learnedsomething from the site other than don't join a internet car club.


----------



## elcomateo (Sep 8, 2012)

4-20-13...Austin Texas.. After the movie we will have the biggest cruise ATX has ever seen..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Off topic is wasteland of bullshit, but that's what's for. This is the first time I think I have actually learnedsomething from the site other than don't join a internet car club.


Ha


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

jvasquez said:


> :inout:


What up JESSE!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Off topic is wasteland of bullshit, but that's what's for. This is the first time I think I have actually learnedsomething from the site other than don't join a internet car club.


IVE LEARNED A SHIT TON BOUT BUILDING IMPALAS FROM THIS SITE:h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


>


MARKED ON CALENDAR:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> have upper and lower arms for 58-64 impala
> also have a manuel center link used for the 605 conversion


 I CAN STILL USE UPEERS LOWER AND SPENDAL! U KEEP ALL STEERING!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> I CAN STILL USE UPEERS LOWER AND SPENDAL! U KEEP ALL STEERING!


100 firm


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> 100 firm


LETS MAKE A DEAL!! GOT CASH AND SUM JUNK LAYN ROUND!! LETS MAKE THIS HAPEN!!! U GOT MY NUMBER!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> LETS MAKE A DEAL!! GOT CASH AND SUM JUNK LAYN ROUND!! LETS MAKE THIS HAPEN!!! U GOT MY NUMBER!!!


you got my number...holla


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dude said "internet car club" LMAO!!!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Just wanna say thanks homies for supporting the dance Saturday..


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

juangotti said:


> What up JESSE!


You tell me Homie? Been a minute!! I may come thru the next ULC to say, HOLA!!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> Just wanna say thanks homies for supporting the dance Saturday..


went to one year or two ago, was cool!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> you got my number...holla


LEME SEE WAT I GOT TO BARGEN WIT AND I HIT U UP:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lookin for a panhard, mines bent


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Just got more panels in from Last Minute Customs :thumbsup: Bout to have the whol back in of my 64 rebuilt.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what it run ya? are you replacing the whole truck floor with drop offs?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> what it run ya? are you replacing the whole truck floor with drop offs?


2 Full quarters 800
New Hood 400
Tail panel and rear light panels 225
Labor EXPEN$IVE
Outer trunk pan is good. Iner Trunk pan I got in a trade. But yeah this game aint cheap


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> lookin for a panhard, mines bent



i got one 10.00


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> 2 Full quarters 800
> New Hood 400
> Tail panel and rear light panels 225
> Labor EXPEN$IVE
> Outer trunk pan is good. Iner Trunk pan I got in a trade. But yeah this game aint cheap


B ONE SOLID BEEAUTCH WEN SHE DONE THO!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesir


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup: Keep It Going Juan... You'll Be There In NoTime..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> LEME SEE WAT I GOT TO BARGEN WIT AND I HIT U UP:thumbsup:


PM SENT 8T4MC!! MUSTA LOST UR NUMBER!!!
LEME NO WATS UP AND I CAN COME BY NE TIME!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> 2 Full quarters 800
> New Hood 400
> Tail panel and rear light panels 225
> Labor EXPEN$IVE
> Outer trunk pan is good. Iner Trunk pan I got in a trade. But yeah this game aint cheap


Is that all!! :banghead: :nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> PM SENT 8T4MC!! MUSTA LOST UR NUMBER!!!
> LEME NO WATS UP AND I CAN COME BY NE TIME!!


sorry holms..sold


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Is that all!! :banghead: :nicoderm:


Doors 2 hundo from Turtle
New Windshield a bill from Turtle
New front set 50 bucks
Motor 400
Interior kit 2gs :shh:
Trip to Harrys Hot Hod TBD 

LOL So far...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

where did you get your interior from juan?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive got a chrome core support for 63 impala..has a couple little rust holes where the battery sat..once assembled it will not be visable
125.00 firm










SOLD AND PAID FOR!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> where did you get your interior from juan?


I get everything from last minute customs


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Ive got a chrome core support for 63 impala..has a couple little rust holes where the battery sat..once assembled it will not be visable
> 125.00 firm


will it fit my caddy:dunno:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> will it fit my caddy:dunno:


i got a welder..so sure it will fit.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Maaaan thanks for hooking up my club member with that rear end. He's working hard to have it on for our oldies show
:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup: Keep It Going Juan... You'll Be There In NoTime..


Sir , Congrats on that plaque I saw 
Loco61:h5:FtWorth


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> i got a welder..so sure it will fit.


Lets do it


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

214Tex said:


> Maaaan thanks for hooking up my club member with that rear end. He's working hard to have it on for our oldies show
> :nicoderm::yes:


thank you for making that deal happen..its always nice to deal with folks that come through.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn it's about time to drag a car out for a ride


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Damn it's about time to drag a car out for a ride


ride out to my house foo


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

G/M funk!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Damn been down for couple of days looks like I'm missing out on some good deals.LOL!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

214Tex said:


> Sir , Congrats on that plaque I saw
> Loco61:h5:FtWorth


Thanks Mando... Hope Your Doing Well Homie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:run:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Puttin these on the elcomino maybe someone will jump on it


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Puttin these on the elcomino maybe someone will jump on it


Old School


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

show67 said:


> :inout:


WAS UP MAIN?? HIT ME UP WEN U GET A SSEC!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

NICE!


Lil Razo said:


> Puttin these on the elcomino maybe someone will jump on it


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks the caps are from a 59-60 impala hubcaps


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TECHNIQUES DFW CAR SHOW JUNE 23 2013 elks lodge keep posted...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> TECHNIQUES DFW CAR SHOW JUNE 23 2013 elks lodge keep posted...


Yall love that hall huh? LOL


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lol..they hook it up homie..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ttt


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

See you homies tonight ULC meeting..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a super rare soviet sks for sale..It is a no date stamp just like this one. http://www.yooperj.com/SKS-21.htm


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> I have a super rare soviet sks for sale..It is a no date stamp just like this one. http://www.yooperj.com/SKS-21.htm


Cuanto?


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

^^^same question send pic 940 210 5047


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

gun is in a box..where she sleeps..looks just like the one in the post i posted.

650.00 firm


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks like my first love when i was 18 ah how i miss her


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Save from page 2


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

YES SIR TGIF


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

It's dead in this sucka today!


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

I love lowriderS!!!!
:inout:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> YES SIR TGIF


que onda juan :wave:


----------



## texas_cb7 (Oct 16, 2012)

does anybody know were good place to buy some wire wheels and also good price...ever wheels shop am going threw are pretty high on the price


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

texas_cb7 said:


> does anybody know were good place to buy some wire wheels and also good price...ever wheels shop am going threw are pretty high on the price


http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/ptd/3574888828.html. 

Saw this on craigslist.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful day to throw a cruise!! :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Money Mike and I will be rolling from Justin to Decatur for a 15 anos,need one more car if anyone wants to roll but we gotta be there at 4pm. Gas will be paid plus food and drinks at the party. Short notice but if anyone's down hmu


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> que onda juan :wave:


Chilling bro. On the hunt for a 63. Looking to spend 7 lmk


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anybody gonna be Rollin around tonight


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

To the strip clubs


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

Workin tonight, wish i could go cruisin, i got a friend needs quarter panel replaced on 79 monte, he has the parts car already, he needs a shop to take it to or a person with skills, hit him up , john, 817.353.5499


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Money Mike and I will be rolling from Justin to Decatur for a 15 anos,need one more car if anyone wants to roll but we gotta be there at 4pm. Gas will be paid plus food and drinks at the party. Short notice but if anyone's down hmu


You know the drill....pics pics pics


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Chilling bro. On the hunt for a 63. Looking to spend 7 lmk




This foo


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh shit its about to tip over


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


>


Side to side


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8t4mc said:


>


looking good Dave


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Side to side


Lets get your ride lifted!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> You know the drill....pics pics pics


post them for me foo you know I don't know how


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

topd0gg said:


>


looking good homies!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Need some help homies...Anybody have a wiring diagram lying around for a 63 Chevy impala? Have n some issues with my ride.


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

Dash to rear

http://www.auto-wiring-diagram.com/...let-v8-biscayne-belair-and-impala-part-1.html

Dash to front

http://www.auto-wiring-diagram.com/?p=4479&preview=true


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

USF '63 said:


> Dash to rear
> 
> http://www.auto-wiring-diagram.com/...let-v8-biscayne-belair-and-impala-part-1.html
> 
> ...


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

no prob.....


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn Dave. Get down!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Damn Dave. Get down!!!


come by and help


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

topd0gg said:


>


Looking good guys !


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Great day. Took wife and son and cruised around in the caddy. Such a pretty day out


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the help Joe. Really appreciate it.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

show67 said:


> :inout:


What's up with the rims guey?! Need them before June!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Great day. Took wife and son and cruised around in the caddy. Such a pretty day out


Thats badass joe


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> Lets get your ride lifted!!


co-signed :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


>



:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*More Info to follow*


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anybody got the hook up on some new battery's, I need 4?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Any time Jaun


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I just happen to have 4 new battery's left


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I just happen to have 4 new battery's left


Pm sent


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


>


No turning back now! Keep up the good work!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Any time Jaun


Got another trip to take. Maybe 2.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TechniquesOG said:


> View attachment 609339


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


>


:worship:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Want To Rolling Out To Decatur SwapMeet This Saturday Morning...?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Couple Of Pics From Awhile Back *































































*


OR MAYBE WE CAN PULL OUT SOME IMPALAS FROM THE JUNGLE *


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Loco 61 said:


> Anyone Want To Rolling Out To Decatur SwapMeet This Saturday Morning...?


wish I could Alex .. wass up Homie


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

TechniquesOG said:


> View attachment 609339



Before you know JUNE is HERE


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> *Couple Of Pics From Awhile Back *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was some good times.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Loco 61 said:


> *Couple Of Pics From Awhile Back *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Looking for some bumper fillers for a 81 regal..let me know homie..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

also a steering column...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

blanco said:


> This was some good times.....:thumbsup:


Yesir!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> *Couple Of Pics From Awhile Back *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That jungle looks like barkleys im i right


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TopCopOG said:


> wish I could Alex .. wass up Homie



Sup Leonard??



D13CHARRO said:


> That jungle looks like barkleys im i right


Dont Look Nothing Like That ANymore... WHeres Barkleys At... Do you KNow Where Texas Trevor Is.??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

D13CHARRO said:


> That jungle looks like barkleys im i right


Oh Yeah I Know Where Thats At... Been There Before That Place Is Out In THe BoonDocks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> Looking for some bumper fillers for a 81 regal..let me know homie..



http://sandkindustries.com/REGAL.HTML


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ive got a frame for a 63 impala..never cut..does have a small bend on the front horn..easy fix. 75.00!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> ive got a frame for a 63 impala..never cut..does have a small bend on the front horn..easy fix. 75.00!!!!!!!!!


Good price


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Good price


thats the only kind of prices I have:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> http://sandkindustries.com/REGAL.HTML


Thanks homie...


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn it Dave. It's hard not to add to my collection


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Damn it Dave. It's hard not to add to my collection


cmon..you know your in the repeat buyers club..... outlaw joe gets the homie hookup price..........Holla!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

deff a motivated seller


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> deff a motivated seller


Just trying to be fair.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Just trying to be fair.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

When's your next day off Dave?


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> Oh Yeah I Know Where Thats At... Been There Before That Place Is Out In THe BoonDocks


Thats right some of us stay out here in d sticks. Yall remenber swapmeet this weekend


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Maybe sat but deff sunday


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I'll take frame just let me know when to come get it


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Just trying to be fair.


thats cool, theres alot of fools that think there shits worth its weight in gold lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I'll take frame just let me know when to come get it


Ok joe ill let ya know


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> thats cool, theres alot of fools that think there shits worth its weight in gold lol


I hear that


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

Im looking for a sunvisor for a 54 chevy truck one piece windshield,and a swamp cooler,also a set of 13s,


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

--JUICE-- said:


> Im looking for a sunvisor for a 54 chevy truck one piece windshield,and a swamp cooler,also a set of 13s,




Hit up last minute customs I sure they have a few


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Hit up last minute customs I sure they have a few


They don't have a sunvisor that would fit,and only electric coolers,I'm looking for for a bullet style not electric


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I need a bad ass 3 ton floor jack under $100 anybody know cause some one stole my stolen jack


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> I need a bad ass 3 ton floor jack under $100 anybody know cause some one stole my stolen jack


Karma gotcha


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Yes she did that bitch lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I had a badass jack stolen when I lived in centro.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

to the top....


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> I had a badass jack stolen when I lived in centro.


Was it black


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

That's racist to assum a black stole his jack


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Lmao naw.man i meant was it black cause.mine.was i bought it off a crack head at the.car wash on main and its not racist if you hate everyone


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

as a matter of fact is was an african american the got my shit


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Well they stole the stolen jack that i bought from a crack.head that stole it from you fucking karma lmao jk


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

That's a ****** for ya


----------



## ElBigFlaco (Feb 1, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/events/382921718472615/383687765062677/?notif_t=event_mall_comment


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> That's a ****** for ya


 :run::sprint:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

--JUICE-- said:


> They don't have a sunvisor that would fit,and only electric coolers,I'm looking for for a bullet style not electric


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> I need a bad ass 3 ton floor jack under $100 anybody know cause some one stole my stolen jack


HARBOR FREIGHT 70 BUKS ALL DAY LONG NEW:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> :run::sprint:


LMAO


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Brian thompson living on


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Should have called me I'd come pick up the frame


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Still got a couple things to rob off it


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Word


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Say man dont be scared to put in some work if you come over


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Ich spreche kein Deutsch


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Brian thompson living on


Rip brother


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Ich spreche kein Deutsch


Lmao


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I have 2 complete sets of doors off 64 belairs. That's 8 doors total. With handles and glass ect. $80 for all 8. Or they go to scrap yard tomorrow.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I have 2 complete sets of doors off 64 belairs. That's 8 doors total. With handles and glass ect. $80 for all 8. Or they go to scrap yard tomorrow.


Smokin deal for the fo doe lovers


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Even for spare window regs. Or 8 outer door handles or....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Even for spare window regs. Or 8 outer door handles or....


target practice.


----------



## chevythang (Mar 1, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Brian thompson living on


where did you pick this up at ????


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> target practice.


good waybto ruin good doorskin sheeetal lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chevythang said:


> where did you pick this up at ????


brian ..before he passed.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

That's big yoke


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Need a hood and driver side fender for a 64 chevy


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

outlawcrewcab said:


> That's a ****** for ya


REALLY? :uh:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

GAWD DAMN ***** YEEHAW


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

Weres the swap meet in decatur and what's a good time to get there,my 1st time going up there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

287 go south on 51 about two miles you'll see it. Its good now it tomorrow


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.wcaac.com/dsm.htm


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

TTT


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

Got it,thanx


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

That 64 looks good.



Who is going to the swap meet?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

see you there manana


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Today and tomorrow is d best time ill b out there looks like good weather this weekend


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

we should have a lil meetup.


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Bring d carne i got d grill right across the street from d swapmeet


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

D13CHARRO said:


> Bring d carne i got d grill right across the street from d swapmeet


At the house thst used to have the bomb out front?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

green ice said:


> View attachment 610839


Nice!


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Nice!


Thanks


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

D13CHARRO said:


> Today and tomorrow is d best time ill b out there looks like good weather this weekend


There's a blue 64 hood out there


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> There's a blue 64 hood out there


You get all the good shit already?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> You get all the good shit already?


are you and your bro going to be oput there??if so what time.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> are you and your bro going to be oput there??if so what time.


IDK if Dre is going out but me and my brother runninlow are heading out there tomorrow. Round noonish


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Skim said:


> There's a blue 64 hood out there


I didnt see it i was out there yesterday where about was it


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Didn't see the blue one. Saw a white 63. For $8500. Ouch. Damn my legs sore......


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> IDK if Dre is going out but me and my brother runninlow are heading out there tomorrow. Round noonish


Not gonna be able to make it!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Not gonna be able to make it!!  :nicoderm:


will your bros have that breather??


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

D13CHARRO said:


> I didnt see it i was out there yesterday where about was it


Thanks fer tha help main!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Big Thanks To Tony For Helping Me OUt THe Othere Day..* 











*Thanks To Joe For Also Helping Me Out... 

Think Im Just Going To Throw This One Together.. ?? Not Sure..*










*THANKS HOMIES uffin:*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> *Big Thanks To Tony For Helping Me OUt THe Othere Day..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im glad both cars found a good home


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

green ice said:


> View attachment 610839


sick 64


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Skim said:


> sick 64


Thanks bro


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

D13CHARRO said:


> I didnt see it i was out there yesterday where about was it


the guy was like towards the end (south end) he had a 64 trunk lid and some other 64 parts. Not too many impala parts this time although I did pick up a few things cheap


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> You get all the good shit already?


a few things. I was hoping for more usually its always a good place to score shit but it was fucking freezing nuts this morning but warmed up after around noon.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good stuff. . You going back out there today?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Good stuff. . You going back out there today?


yeah I will be getting off work in a bit then I will probably head out that way. I will hit you up maybe we can meet up and get some food or something! that taqueria just east of the square is good.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

There goes my chance of scoring anything.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> There goes my chance of scoring anything.


cut it out foo lol


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

I LIVE 1 1/2 HRS AWAY ,is it worth the drive?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I'm only 15 minutes but even if it were farther to me its worth getting out of the house just because lol. Sometimes u find shit and sometimes there's nothing but junk but I just love the swap meets


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> cut it out foo lol


Nope


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lagrave is in a couple weeks too


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Skims post just convinced me not to go. Or was that his plan. Hmm? Lol


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Skim said:


> yeah I will be getting off work in a bit then I will probably head out that way. I will hit you up maybe we can meet up and get some food or something! that taqueria just east of the square is good.


The one in front of lowes right next to sears is better in my opinion


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> Thanks fer tha help main!


Any time man and thanks to u too


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I didn't see much of any impala parts yesterday. Some random tail lights. My damn legs still sore. I'm surprised I didn't see anyone out there. I was there from 11-4:30 walking around


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Just picked up d hood thanks skim good looking out


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


>


More pics!?!?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lil Razo said:


> GAWD DAMN ***** YEEHAW


:nono: 

:facepalm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

X2 more pics of the 59


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Got a 62 impala today. Very solid car power doors. Think it's an AC with title. Not sure if I'm going to sell whole of part out yet. Let y'all know this week


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

if you want come out tomorrow joe


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

What time


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> What time


are you going back out to the swapmeet tomorrow??


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Got a 62 impala today. Very solid car power doors. Think it's an AC with title. Not sure if I'm going to sell whole of part out yet. Let y'all know this week


Was it d white one on d trailer?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

8t4mc said:


> are you going back out to the swapmeet tomorrow??


No I got what I wanted Friday I have to go get a customers car tomorrow. In the afternoon though


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ok you want to come by in the evening?? gives me time to finish stripping it


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

If you need to finish striping it what about one day during week in evening?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> If you need to finish striping it what about one day during week in evening?


what time is good for you tomorrow??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Need sone carb help. Any one got some free time tomorrow?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Get it GNC


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lols


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

D13CHARRO said:


> Just picked up d hood thanks skim good looking out


good man Im glad you found it


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Not a good day at work today..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

working at the market cutting meat..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SergDog82 said:


> working at the market cutting meat..


damn i heard of chicken fingers but youre not supposed to cut up your own fingers! :shocked:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

I guess I should never took on the butcher job..lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Childs play


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> Childs play


Orale..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


>


El Centepedio


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anbody know if last minute is going to be at the swapmeet today?


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't think so they stop by the shop yesterday on their way out ...


8t4mc said:


> Does anbody know if last minute is going to be at the swapmeet today?


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn thats a nasty cut i remember i got my finger caught in between a rim and the brake caliber my shit look like a banana peeled open


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Chech out the new Cadillac i got


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice lac. 90 it out


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Everyone does that ita kinda played out to.me don't get me wrong they look cool but ehh


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I wanna put 350 in it put dont know how to go about it any input on this


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 611264
> 
> 
> Not a good day at work today..





8t4mc said:


>



NINJA Fighting Or What... :ninja: Careful With Them Blades



Lil Razo said:


> Chech out the new Cadillac i got


Nice Lac


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanksy'all


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I like the 2dr big bodys


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

8t4mc said:


> if you want come out tomorrow joe


Thanks homie


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Thanks homie


yes sir..thank you


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ive got a clark 110 mig welder for sale..100.00 I bought this from brian thompson and he said he used this on alot on his shet metal jobs.

will do flux and mig..Ive run it on both http://www.amazon.com/Clarke-WE6523-120-Volt-Fluxcore-Welder/product-reviews/B0008JHB5A


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ShakeRoks said:


> More pics!?!?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

The best year ever made


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lil Razo said:


> The best year ever made


You Know Anyone With A 58 Rag?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Nope 58s are bad ass but id rather have a 59 any day


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

How much for the 59 alex?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

As Of Right Now Im Not Selling It... But You Never Know?? :dunno:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Loving the 59. Saw one today on. 199 going toward spring town. Look like 4dr hardtop. Had $1800OBO on windshield


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> As Of Right Now Im Not Selling It... But You Never Know?? :dunno:


Cool. What did you do with the bumper guard? Does it still have the 348?


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ShakeRoks said:


> Cool. What did you do with the bumper guard? Does it still have the 348?


I see where the guard went too!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Put The Guard Up For Now... The 348 Is Long Gone Wish It Was Still In There...


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

From the Old school to the New school Pic taking by Lucio.....


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice find Alex,hope you keep it homie,nice add to the collection !


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Nope 58s are bad ass but id rather have a 59 any day


MEEEEEEEEEEE 2222222222222222


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


>


ALEX U LUCKY


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

A&M-Custom said:


> From the Old school to the New school Pic taking by Lucio.....


Nice 57..



Inked1 said:


> Nice find Alex,hope you keep it homie,nice add to the collection !


Thanks Brent




dunk420 said:


> ALEX U LUCKY


Your The Lucky One Chris.. You Still Got Parts For 59 or Was It A 60 4 dr.? I Dont Remember.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn that 59 is nice


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Nice 57..
> 
> 
> Thanks Brent
> ...


THAS MY DREam car!! sold all the 59 chit i had!! sorry main!!! looks like a nice score!!!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

A&M-Custom said:


> From the Old school to the New school Pic taking by Lucio.....



Lucio what's up with the flyer homie ???


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Taking my kids tonight to watch wwe Monday night raw in Dallas.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


>


trade ya my 64!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

^ LOL


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Jk jaun


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I know thats why I LOL


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Need some carb help. Anyone down?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

No turning back now. Surgery hno:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Need some carb help. Anyone down?


get a new edelbrock..if your trying to mess with a carb thats been sitting your waisting your time.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Need some carb help. Anyone down?[/QUOTE]

Best Thing To Do Is Get A New Or Rebuilt Carb, New Fuel Lines, Sending Unit, Fuel Pump, And Gas Tank... That Should Start Right Up...:thumbsup:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Their is a place across from am customs that's rebuilds carbs at a fair price I don't remember the name they did some work for me a while back


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sigala said:


> Their is a place across from am customs that's rebuilds carbs at a fair price I don't remember the name they did some work for me a while back


http://www.carburetorsfortworth.com/carburetor-rebuild/


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> trade ya my 64!


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


>


let me know if u decide to sell the 59.im looking for a good project.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Only thing i need right now is carb work. But thanks for the suggestions . Thanks juan ill check it out


----------



## Da Urban Latino (Nov 29, 2004)

Does anybody in your club wanna make $700 on Wednesday? Need a Light colored Lowrider, preferably an impala or similar vehicle, for a Commercial shoot this Wednesday at 7am at the DFW airport, shoot will last till 12noon, they will pay for your entry into the airport & The parking garage they will be using, it will not be filmed outside of the parking garage, need you to hit me up ASAP!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

loster87 said:


> let me know if u decide to sell the 59.im looking for a good project.


I have this one. I bought it for a guy in Europe but he decided hes gonna build his 64 instead so its still here but hes wanting to sell it.





































needs a better trunk lid and full resto but its all there, 348 under dash AC. I will hit him up find out what he wants for it if you are interested.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn skim. Looks like a damn good builder


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Need some carb help. Anyone down?


Say Juan I have a rebuilt quad jet... I just rebuilt it then decided to change mine out. Not pretty but runs like new hit me up.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> I have this one. I bought it for a guy in Europe but he decided hes gonna build his 64 instead so its still here but hes wanting to sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much shipped to fw


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

loster87 said:


> let me know if u decide to sell the 59.im looking for a good project.


Kool :thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> Kool :thumbsup:


Morning Alex , if you don't mind,could you pm what they charge for the framed article on your car from lowrider magazine? Thanks Alex


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Morning Alex , if you don't mind,could you pm what they charge for the framed article on your car from lowrider magazine? Thanks Alex


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> I Put The Guard Up For Now... The 348 Is Long Gone Wish It Was Still In There...


I've been torn on keeping or selling my 348. It's the least of my worries so I have plenty of time to think about it. Good luck on whatever you choose to do with it.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> No turning back now. Surgery hno:


:h5: New Metal!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> No turning back now. Surgery hno:


IT WAS ALL A DREAM:h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes sir.

It Was All A Dream 2014 hopefully... :x:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Anything is possible Juan!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Anything is possible Juan!


REAL TALK!

Thanks for all the parts you hooked it up with over time.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> How much shipped to fw


x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Yes sir.
> 
> It Was All A Dream 2014 hopefully... :x:


:worship:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ShakeRoks said:


> I've been torn on keeping or selling my 348. It's the least of my worries so I have plenty of time to think about it. Good luck on whatever you choose to do with it.


I would probably keep it if was you. Just have in the corner to look at.. love big blocks


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Not a big block


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

npazzin said:


> Not a big block


What's not? 348?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

juangotti said:


> REAL TALK!
> 
> Thanks for all the parts you hooked it up with over time.


No worries.. I miss my hubcaps! Lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> No worries.. I miss my hubcaps! Lol


They look good on the deuce


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> I have this one. I bought it for a guy in Europe but he decided hes gonna build his 64 instead so its still here but hes wanting to sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:nicoderm: you didnt tell me about this one bruh:no:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

juangotti said:


> No turning back now. Surgery hno:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> :nicoderm: you didnt tell me about this one bruh:no:


you was standing 10 feet from it yesterday


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Well left work early agin but instead of working on the air ride frame i put my new chrome moter and two new noids on the vert and took her out fer a cruse!! Felt nice being able to play with the switch agin!


Wil put work n on frame soon!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> you was standing 10 feet from it yesterday


you know what I was lookin at


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> you know what I was lookin at


:wow: dayum


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ShakeRoks said:


> What's not? 348?


think bout it, they even made small block 400's, i believe called the 409 a big block cause of the heavy castings on them


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Being a W block an all


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> you know what I was lookin at


GOOD LAWD!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> you know what I was lookin at


Very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## A.FLORES2425 (Jan 28, 2011)

Anything going down this weekend come up there from west Texas


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Can't blame ya weathers fucked out that way lol


----------



## A.FLORES2425 (Jan 28, 2011)

Changes every five minutes it was rainy snowy yesterday then hot today with another front pushing in tonight


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

STRICTLY MIKE said:


> you know what I was lookin at


thumps up homie. Looking good!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

mike u a fool


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

Getting it ready for spring.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Djfixx said:


> Getting it ready for spring.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Djfixx said:


> Getting it ready for spring.


LOOKS GOOD MAN..ARE YOU THE GUY THAT GOT THE SEATS FROM CARLOS?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

That shop is down the street from my house I've never seen that impala


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I need to get my 61 goin


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes u do


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Weather suppose to be in the upper 50's this Saturday, you fellas from FtWorth are invited and welcome to roll in if y'all like we are gonna have a great time and word is a lot of riders are coming out to this event . I have 120 cars that have reserved and I'm sure we might top 140 by the time its all over. If any of y'all decide at the last minute please call me so I can hold off some cars and give you all those spots 

Armando 214-693-4019


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

8t4mc said:


> LOOKS GOOD MAN..ARE YOU THE GUY THAT GOT THE SEATS FROM CARLOS?


Yes. He hooked me up with my bench seat


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

Today is the first day it's been on the street in 20 years


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

My Wife named her The Panty Dropper


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Djfixx said:


> Today is the first day it's been on the street in 20 years


Thats Bad Ass Homie..


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Djfixx said:


> My Wife named her The Panty Dropper


you musta got da ass tonite


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Yes u do


Hey hey mine ya bizniz lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Djfixx said:


> Yes. He hooked me up with my bench seat


cool deal..He said you had a nice ride


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Djfixx said:


> Getting it ready for spring.


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

N E BODY WANA DEW SOME ROLLING!! JUST GOT MY BABY BACK ON DA STREETS AND READY TO PUT SOME MILES N!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Workin on it lol


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> N E BODY WANA DEW SOME ROLLING!! JUST GOT MY BABY BACK ON DA STREETS AND READY TO PUT SOME MILES N!!


:thumbsup: almost. pm me your #.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> :thumbsup: almost. pm me your #.


Pm sent!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Pm sent!


:thumbsup::h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking good dunk


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Looking good dunk


THANKS MAIN!!! STILL GOT ALOTA WORK TO DO BUT IM HAPPY!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

My boy's 69


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Djfixx said:


> My boy's 69


Nice my dad had one like that back in the day


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Skim said:


> I have this one. I bought it for a guy in Europe but he decided hes gonna build his 64 instead so its still here but hes wanting to sell it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea skim,ask him and let me know how much hes asking for it.i found 3 of them but there in new york and canada so i rather find something a little closer.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Go mavs!!!

Ttt fer the quest for 500


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Djfixx said:


> My boy's 69


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Djfixx said:


> My boy's 69


Nice


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> THANKS MAIN!!! STILL GOT ALOTA WORK TO DO BUT IM HAPPY!!


hell yeah thats what matters


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

Skim said:


> you musta got da ass tonite


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Is there a ULC meeting tonight..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


>


RIGHT CLICK SAVE!!!

INSERT MY CAR:h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> hell yeah thats what matters


"AND U NO DIS MAAAANNNN"


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> Is there a ULC meeting tonight..


Yesir


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Man im just tryin to catch up with all yall ft worth riders!!! Gots lot of shit to do yet


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

x2 Im trying to play catch up as well.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Yesir



Orale homie see you there..


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Support Your Local United Lowrider Council!! 

Whos buying the beer?? :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

You are lol


----------



## SANGREAZTECA (Jan 15, 2009)

*FOR SALE*

FOR SALE - PM ME FOR INFO...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Big order came in today

no air in them boxes


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Uh oh! Baller alert


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Big order came in today
> 
> no air in them boxes



:h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

See yall tonight


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn Dave


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Big order came in today
> 
> no air in them boxes


:naughty:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> :naughty:


hno: :sprint:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Hell ya


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn I just got home from the ULC meeting lol...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*TV Commercial*



Da Urban Latino said:


> Does anybody in your club wanna make $700 on Wednesday? Need a Light colored Lowrider, preferably an impala or similar vehicle, for a Commercial shoot this Wednesday at 7am at the DFW airport, shoot will last till 12noon, they will pay for your entry into the airport & The parking garage they will be using, it will not be filmed outside of the parking garage, need you to hit me up ASAP!



JC got the call,,,they chose his ride, be on the lookout for JC's Sixty-One on the new DFW Airport Expansion TV Commercial...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TOP DOG '64 said:


> JC got the call,,,they chose his ride, be on the lookout for JC's Sixty-One on the new DFW Airport Expansion TV Commercial...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TOP DOG '64 said:


> JC got the call,,,they chose his ride, be on the lookout for JC's Sixty-One on the new DFW Airport Expansion TV Commercial...


Thats Badass... :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TOP DOG '64 said:


> JC got the call,,,they chose his ride, be on the lookout for JC's Sixty-One on the new DFW Airport Expansion TV Commercial...


NICE!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Big order came in today
> 
> no air in them boxes


IS THAT AN AIR RIDE KIT?
IF SO WITCH ONE U GET AND WAT IT SET U BACK?
FIDN TO B N MARKET IS WHY I ASK!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Chris hit me up for airride. I'm still a dealer for many air ride company's


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


outlawcrewcab said:


> Chris hit me up for airride. I'm still a dealer for many air ride company's


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Which six one is jc's


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Listed my 62 on eBay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/18109270771...l?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=181092707711&_rdc=1


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Which six one is jc's


I think its the blue rag


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

That baby blue one that got pulled.out of the ditch


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> IS THAT AN AIR RIDE KIT?
> IF SO WITCH ONE U GET AND WAT IT SET U BACK?
> FIDN TO B N MARKET IS WHY I ASK!!!


Nope its dros!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Nope its dros!


how you know??


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I got spy's out there!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Lil Razo said:


> That baby blue one that got pulled.out of the ditch


no mine was the one pulled out the ditch but his was just as bad as mine when he got it.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice wish mine look like that


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> no mine was the one pulled out the ditch but his was just as bad as mine when he got it.


That's a bad ass ace... paint looks deep


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

FOR SALE $8500 OBO SUNROOF CHROME UNDIES CUSTOM SETUP TEXT ME 682-465-9141 JUAN


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

Chillin at The Station on main and 20th


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Djfixx said:


> Chillin at The Station on main and 20th


looks good..You got some 13's for it??


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Npazzin came by today helped me out pullin out the box and takin off the trunk lid. Thanks nick job definitely easier not scratching the car up with 2 people.


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

8t4mc said:


> looks good..You got some 13's for it??


Nah I like the rally's


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Who's that fucker rippin shit out yo trunk? Lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

haha


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Time to get the backyard(shop) boogie on


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Skim said:


> Npazzin came by today helped me out pullin out the box and takin off the trunk lid. Thanks nick job definitely easier not scratching the car up with 2 people.


I thought npazzin was a black guy


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

That's racist


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Its not racist if u hate everybody and plus im black...........from the waist down


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

You just thought the N stood for ***** in front of his name


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Lol it didnt occur to me till u said it outlaw hey anybody know where there is a g body.monte i can chop up i need some new sheet metal behind.my doors


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> I thought npazzin was a black guy


 thas what you get for thinkin, yo soy gabacho lol


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Chingon el pero los pantelones.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Lmao


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Really lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

"you know i don't speak Spanish" lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

"don't say pendejo man"


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Me neither


----------



## texas_cb7 (Oct 16, 2012)

Do any body know how much art tires shop charge to make the white wall thicker


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

You gona put white walls on your donk?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Whats good FW?


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

texas_cb7 said:


> Do any body know how much art tires shop charge to make the white wall thicker


I think its like 20 a tire.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah 15-20 a tire i used to work there awhile back when i had my lil white blazer


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Whats good FW?


CLEANED THA HELL OUTA THE 4 AND DROVE HER TO WORK!!!


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> no mine was the one pulled out the ditch but his was just as bad as mine when he got it.


JC the big homie:thumbsup:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> Npazzin came by today helped me out pullin out the box and takin off the trunk lid. Thanks nick job definitely easier not scratching the car up with 2 people.


:h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> Npazzin came by today helped me out pullin out the box and takin off the trunk lid. Thanks nick job definitely easier not scratching the car up with 2 people.



:thumbsup:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Is lagrave swap meet this weekend?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

D13CHARRO said:


> Is lagrave swap meet this weekend?


Yesir!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Same place or they move it?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Same place


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

What up homies, anyone have some adapters and spinners they want to get rid of?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil' Joe said:


> What up homies, anyone have some adapters and spinners they want to get rid of?


I GOT A SET OF 5 LUG ADAPTERS WITH CHROME OCTAGON KOS N STREET SHAPE!!! 

80 FER ALL 8 PCS!!

817 709 4391 CHRIS:thumbsup:


----------



## texas_cb7 (Oct 16, 2012)

thanks homie...and na my caddy back on stock am bout to use caprice lowered spring and go with bigger white walls


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

D13CHARRO said:


> Is lagrave swap meet this weekend?


Sawwweet


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Sawwweet


Yup THere Is I Just Spoke To The People THat Are Having It There...:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> I GOT A SET OF 5 LUG ADAPTERS WITH CHROME OCTAGON KOS N STREET SHAPE!!!
> 
> 80 FER ALL 8 PCS!!
> 
> 817 709 4391 CHRIS:thumbsup:


Already, hit me up and see what we can do.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Finally got the streetwood lifted I want to give a huge thanks to the homies David, and Carlos for all the work they put in! I would post pics but my net is down and don't know how to post from my phone, but ill tell you that bitch lays out!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks homie!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I want that caddy


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

MAANNNN!!! I like that shit right up there^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Thanks homie!


No prob bro


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

That caddy looks great!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Thanks guys


still roll like a caddy r no?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Na but I don't have my shocks on it yet!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn nice


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

8t4mc said:


>



Nice touch, you defiantly LOWriding !


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


>


shes waited all her life for that day man congrats.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> Thanks guys


get her out in the sun and let people know how bad ass that color is. Heres some pics I took a couple years ago.



















looks much better on the 13s now plus its cut now. even better.


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

8t4mc said:


>


 I

The lac looking clean homie. With pics Skim posted with the color even better!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

8t4mc said:


>


looking good bro!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


>


Bad A$$ Caddy Chris. Saw Her Couple Days Ago Again On Fast And Loud... Much Props Chris & AK74 DAVE :machinegun::biggrin:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Caddi looking good like always Chris.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Clean caddy


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks guys. Right when I was about to take the pic. one of the guys in the shop turned off the bright lights! Ill get her cleaned up and carpet back in the trunk and take set up pics!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

chrisdizzle said:


> Thanks guys. Right when I was about to take the pic. one of the guys in the shop turned off the bright lights! Ill get her cleaned up and carpet back in the trunk and take set up pics!


:thumbsup:TTT for hard ass Lac !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> Thanks guys. Right when I was about to take the pic. one of the guys in the shop turned off the bright lights! Ill get her cleaned up and carpet back in the trunk and take set up pics!


:h5:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Skim said:


> get her out in the sun and let people know how bad ass that color is. Heres some pics I took a couple years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROLLAXIN1 (Oct 18, 2012)

ANYTIME BROTHA.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Skim said:


> get her out in the sun and let people know how bad ass that color is. Heres some pics I took a couple years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Cadi!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks better havin the og booty kit an not one thas been cut for a ko rim


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Lac looking good Chris!! :nicoderm:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

8t4mc said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> still roll like a caddy r no?


Got my shocks in, that shit dont ride much different then it did stock now:biggrin:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Got my shocks in, that shit dont ride much different then it did stock now:biggrin:


Told ya


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Mornin FW!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

npazzin said:


> Mornin FW!!!


x63


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Funky town n da house


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

63 Project a club member picked up. Runs good. All the panels are pretty straight


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

[sQUOTE=juangotti;16464473]








63 Project a club member picked up. Runs good. All the panels are pretty straight[/QUOTE]

sweet, now loose the billets lol


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> 63 Project a club member picked up. Runs good. All the panels are pretty straight


Nice start!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Seems like impalas are the new g bodies in fortworth errybody gots one


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ LETS HOPE SO

My Club has 1 more comming in the next few weeks... Stay tuned


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Impala worth


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I still need the trim for mine hopefully alex comes through lol i need jump back on mine


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

This week will never end! Ugh


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> sweet, now loose the billets lol


X817!! :nicoderm:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

There are currently 18 users browsing this thread. (1 members and 17 guests)

wickedimage63


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> 63 Project a club member picked up. Runs good. All the panels are pretty straight


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT for da funk!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> sweet, now loose the billets lol


For Sale 500


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> For Sale 500


WRONG THREAD MAIN!! U LOOKING FER LOW RODS!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> WRONG THREAD MAIN!! U LOOKING FER LOW RODS!!!!


LOL


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> For Sale 500


 50 cents a pound!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> 63 Project a club member picked up. Runs good. All the panels are pretty straight


Nice Juan...:thumbsup:



Lil Razo said:


> I still need the trim for mine hopefully alex comes through lol i need jump back on mine



*
Let Me Make Some Time.. Bobby Take Like 1 Hour 45 Minutes To Go Down There.. I'll Hit You Up So You Can Roll Down There With Me.. And This Saturday We're Hittin Up The Swap Meet IF you Want To Roll Let Me KNow...






















*


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

OH MY.GAAAAWD AFTER 5 YRS OF SEARCHING AND FINDING U HAD WHAT I.NEEDED THE WHOLE TIME it aint an impala if it dont gots the trim


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Bout fukin time friday gets here!!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Bout fukin time friday gets here!!!!!!


X64








REALY FEELING YO 59 LUIS!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Looks like rain tomorrow


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I STILL HAVE THIS SET OF 5 LUG ADAPTERS WITH HEX KOS FER 80 IF N E BODY WANTS THEM! I HAD A FEW CALLS BUT WAS TYRN TO GIVE LIL JOE A SHOOT AT THEM CENTS HE ASKED FIRST BUT NOW WHO EVA NEEDS EM HIT ME UP!! 817 709 4391

I ALSO HAVE A FEW ERXTRA SINGLES IN 5,4,AND 6 LUG IF N E BODY WANTS ONE FOR FIFTH WHEEL OR HAS A BAD ONE NEEDING REPLACE!
ALSO HAVE BOUT 8 JUNK RANDOM KOS FOR 5 EACH!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> X64
> View attachment 616931
> 
> 
> REALY FEELING YO 59 LUIS!!!:thumbsup:


Is there a thread for this?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Is there a thread for this?


DONT THINK SO!!! IT SIN 7S WORK TRUCK FOR THE SHOP HE OPENED!!! HE DOES AWSOME WORK ASWELL!! NOT TO MANY SHOW THE ATTENISION TO DETAIL HE DOES!!! MAD PROPS!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> DONT THINK SO!!! IT SIN 7S WORK TRUCK FOR THE SHOP HE OPENED!!! HE DOES AWSOME WORK ASWELL!! NOT TO MANY SHOW THE ATTENISION TO DETAIL HE DOES!!! MAD PROPS!!!


I THINK HE SHOWED SOME PIX OF WEN HE BOUGHT IT N THE 62 BUILD TOPIC RIGHT AFTER HE SOLD HIS 62 TO LONE STAR!! HE DID BUILD IT BUT NOT THINKING HE HAD TIME TO DO TOPIC WITH NEW SHOP N ALL!!!


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

My bad dunk, my homie backed out of getting my rims off me also. Won't help him try to get something again. Next time anything will be for me and I will you know from the jump if I am interested or not. I appreciate it homie.



dunk420 said:


> I STILL HAVE THIS SET OF 5 LUG ADAPTERS WITH HEX KOS FER 80 IF N E BODY WANTS THEM! I HAD A FEW CALLS BUT WAS TYRN TO GIVE LIL JOE A SHOOT AT THEM CENTS HE ASKED FIRST BUT NOW WHO EVA NEEDS EM HIT ME UP!! 817 709 4391
> 
> I ALSO HAVE A FEW ERXTRA SINGLES IN 5,4,AND 6 LUG IF N E BODY WANTS ONE FOR FIFTH WHEEL OR HAS A BAD ONE NEEDING REPLACE!
> ALSO HAVE BOUT 8 JUNK RANDOM KOS FOR 5 EACH!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Had to stop by for a bit


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Yummy


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

That's clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817PETE said:


> That's clean :thumbsup:


Luis does have a bad ass truck. . Nice colors to:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

At my boys open house last night he wanted to show me his library book


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

SAY MAN CAN I READ THAT WHEN HES DONE..?^^


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

8t4mc said:


> SAY MAN CAN I READ THAT WHEN HES DONE..?^^


Lmao


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

LRM MY BROTHER IN LAW MARIO TECHNIQUES LA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> At my boys open house last night he wanted to show me his library book
> View attachment 617121




Dats badass Chris


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 617134
> 
> 
> LRM MY BROTHER IN LAW MARIO TECHNIQUES LA



Hell yeah :thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Swap meet dead?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I went yesterday and there was maybe 10 booths


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

About the same today


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bummer


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

New location


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump for the funk, MAJESTICS DFW PICNIC tomorrow @ Echo lake park.


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like no rain manana


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Hope the weather dont suck


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

RAIN OR SHINE HOMIES


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

THE said:


> RAIN OR SHINE HOMIES


See you there homie..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

I need a Dj who can do a benefit car show June 23 2013

PM ME


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*WE MAY HAVETO CHANGE THE LOCATION IF THE LIABILITY ISSUE IS NOT FIXED WITH THE ELKS LODGE...BACK TO THE **VFWEITHER ARLINGTON OR FT WORTH*


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*WE MAY HAVETO CHANGE THE LOCATION IF THE LIABILITY ISSUE IS NOT FIXED WITH THE ELKS LODGE...BACK TO THE **VFWEITHER ARLINGTON OR FT WORTH*










NEW LOCATION


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn it was windy at the picnic today..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

THANKS ERR BODY DAT CAME OUT TODAY


----------



## MTZ6484 (Jun 28, 2012)

*Good turn out at the B**I**G M Picnic even if it was to damn windy....*


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like a good turn out


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LycsoBeSxio&feature=youtu.be

On my way home from M picnic today


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LycsoBeSxio&feature=youtu.be
> 
> On my way home from M picnic today


I'm glad I'm not to only one stuck on 90's old school still.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I'm glad I'm not to only one stuck on 90's old school still.


good shit right there


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsupld school all the way


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

It was a good picnic..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LycsoBeSxio&feature=youtu.be
> 
> On my way home from M picnic today



Joe is there houses out there homie...


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Man i wanted to take my monte but i figured everyone would be tired of seeing the same old primerEd down car lol


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Man i wanted to take my monte but i figured everyone would be tired of seeing the same old primerEd down car lol


It's better then not having a car homie!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

If it rolls,




Roll it !!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Dyam whos green truck is that?? That bomb is kik fukn ass!! I need to talk to that person if n e body nose who they are point me in tha direction! Have a few bomb truck acc. Questions!!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:x: Summertime!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> :x: Summertime!! :nicoderm:



:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> On my way home from M picnic today



uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

THE said:


> THANKS ERR BODY DAT CAME OUT TODAY


DOES N E BODY NO WHO OWNS THIS TRUCK??? WANT TO ASK SOME QUESTIONS ABOUT HOW HE DID SOME THINGS!! FUKN AWSOME TRUCK!!!! 

WOOD LOVE TO TALK SHOP WITH THE BUILDER OF IT!!!

817-7094391 CHRIS IF N E BODY CAN PASS IT ON!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like a Veteranos car


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

I need someone to design a car show flyer for me... PM ME THANKS


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> Joe is there houses out there homie...


of course


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Were r yall buying d metal to wrap frames need some one to point me in d right direction for d best prices around ima do mine full wrap in 3/16 any input is welcome


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> of course


Orale just not use to that homie..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Come and support this event homies...

DALLAS FORT WORTH


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

D13CHARRO said:


> Were r yall buying d metal to wrap frames need some one to point me in d right direction for d best prices around ima do mine full wrap in 3/16 any input is welcome


I been gettin it from my work at willbanks metal for my monte but I've heard there is cheaper places around cause at my work we have different grades and shit like.that most.of.my metal is some t1 shit that dont bend for shit regard less of.thickness i think there is a few places off of.main street that sells some good stuff when i worked at.bs hydraulic s we got most of our metal from this spot behind maaco off of main st


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

D13CHARRO said:


> Were r yall buying d metal to wrap frames need some one to point me in d right direction for d best prices around ima do mine full wrap in 3/16 any input is welcome


What frame are you wraping?


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

64 impala non canadian


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

D13CHARRO said:


> Were r yall buying d metal to wrap frames need some one to point me in d right direction for d best prices around ima do mine full wrap in 3/16 any input is welcome


I got some 1/4" i aint gonna use!! Free if you come get it!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> I got some 1/4" i aint gonna use!! Free if you come get it!! :nicoderm:


THAS WAZ UP~!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Ill be making full wrap kits for x frame with in the month. All precut ready to weld on


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> I got some 1/4" i aint gonna use!! Free if you come get it!! :nicoderm:


:rimshot:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Ill be making full wrap kits for x frame with in the month. All precut ready to weld on


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Ill be making full wrap kits for x frame with in the month. All precut ready to weld on


SELL PARTIAL AND FULL KITS!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Club member needs frame for his 64 impala , straight no damage 

Money in hand 
469-688-8677 Moose


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> SELL PARTIAL AND FULL KITS!!!:thumbsup:


I will both. Working on gbody also


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

214Tex said:


> Club member needs frame for his 64 impala , straight no damage
> 
> Money in hand
> 469-688-8677 Moose


I got frames too


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

A quick pic I did up for Ray.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

need a price full frame kit 1/4"


outlawcrewcab said:


> I will both. Working on gbody also


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Going to be $6-700 once I get it all programes I might be able to get price down a little if I can get more parts per sheet


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh yeah i forgot u had a laser lol


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

817.TX. said:


> I got some 1/4" i aint gonna use!! Free if you come get it!! :nicoderm:


Cant beat that. When would b d best time to go pm me info thanks


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Going to be $6-700 once I get it all programes I might be able to get price down a little if I can get more parts per sheet


 pm me when you get started


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

D13CHARRO said:


> Cant beat that. When would b d best time to go pm me info thanks


PM Scent! :nicoderm:


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I got frames too


Call please sale possible thanks


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I talked to moose


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

hope to see you all there!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...c-lewisville-texas-june-9-a.html#post16483043


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning bump!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Congrats To All The Local Homies That Made The Lowrider Magazine... :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> hope to see you all there!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...c-lewisville-texas-june-9-a.html#post16483043


:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> hope to see you all there!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...c-lewisville-texas-june-9-a.html#post16483043


SEE YALL THERE!!! N E BODY WANA CRUZ FROM FORT WORTH TOGATHA??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

What route you taking? Im not taking 121 to 35e too much constructions. Going all the way around thru Denton and around HAHAH


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*June 23, 2013 VFW Post 8235 Benenfit Car Show support our Military*


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> SEE YALL THERE!!! N E BODY WANA CRUZ FROM FORT WORTH TOGATHA??


im down.. what about this sunday. anything funk? Or do i got to make it a trinity park sunday.:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:shocked:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

TechniquesOG said:


> View attachment 619131


:thumbsup:


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

Skim said:


> hope to see you all there!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...c-lewisville-texas-june-9-a.html#post16483043



:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> What route you taking? Im not taking 121 to 35e too much constructions. Going all the way around thru Denton and around HAHAH


IM DOWN!! LOW AND SLOW!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> im down.. what about this sunday. anything funk? Or do i got to make it a trinity park sunday.:thumbsup:


WE CAN ROLL 7TH / DOWN TOWN / MAIN!!:dunno:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Congrats To All The Local Homies That Made The Lowrider Magazine... :thumbsup:


I WANT N :run:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> WE CAN ROLL 7TH / DOWN TOWN / MAIN!!:dunno:


sounds like a plan...


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey guys help me out my monte lifts up uneven in the rear they both lift together when i tap it but when i try to raise it more the driver side lifts higher than the passenger to the point where the passenger side spring is just dangling i changed my hose and check valve same shit the only thing that trips me out is that after i took off the pump started loosening the return hose for that side and it felt and sounded like it still had pressure in there cause it started gurgling (i might have been Trippin) but can someone shoot me some ideas before i set this bitch on fire


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Possibly one ear on the frame is bent up farther than the other


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

The passrnger side never touches the frame


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a bridge with 8s in the rear two pumps four dump four battery setup


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> I have a bridge with 8s in the rear two pumps four dump four battery setup


Bent cylinder?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Bent cylinder?


Thats what I was thinking but im new to this juice game so i wasnt going to say anything:dunno:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Maybe but then again the back i hardly use i lift it just so it would ride smooth so i mean i never lock it all the way up but i will swap it out to see home boy said it might be the seal on the stem maybe blocking fluid what y'all think


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Could be the dump has a restriction in it


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Ima tear it down again and take a look switch out the block to see if it still does it and check cylinder thanks guys for your help when i figure this shit out ill let y'all know what it was


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Have you just switched the hoses from one side to the other to see if it does the same thing?


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> DOES N E BODY NO WHO OWNS THIS TRUCK??? WANT TO ASK SOME QUESTIONS ABOUT HOW HE DID SOME THINGS!! FUKN AWSOME TRUCK!!!!
> 
> WOOD LOVE TO TALK SHOP WITH THE BUILDER OF IT!!!
> 
> 817-7094391 CHRIS IF N E BODY CAN PASS IT ON!!


OMAR BUILD THE WHOLE TRUCK HIM SELF ILL ASK HIM IF IT COOL TO SEND U HIS NO.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

olskulow said:


> Have you just switched the hoses from one side to the other to see if it does the same thing?


You knoe what i didnt even think about that fuck that would of saved me a shit load of time now my block.is leaking like a son of a bitch but it still holds so ima swap the hoses and narrow the prob down thanks y'all


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

[h=5]ISO: 63 SS BUCKET SEATS CASH IN HAND[/h]


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> *ISO: 63 SS BUCKET SEATS CASH IN HAND*


Lets head to the Yards this weekend!! :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Lets head to the Yards this weekend!! :yes: :nicoderm:


U know where there is some SS Buckets at the yard? Last time we went I didnt see any SS's


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

estilo71rivi said:


> OMAR BUILD THE WHOLE TRUCK HIM SELF ILL ASK HIM IF IT COOL TO SEND U HIS NO.


THANKS MAN!! IM BUILDING A 46 CHEVY TRUCK RIGHT NOW AND WANT SOME ADVICE FROM THAT GUY CUZ HIS TRUCK IS THA BADDEST IVE SEEN N A LONG TIME!!!

HOPE TO HERE FROM HIM SOON!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I switched them hoses around and same shit the dump block definitely has some blockage in it cause its building up enough pressure to leak out of every hose so ima just switch the whole dump block out thanks guys


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> I switched them hoses around and same shit the dump block definitely has some blockage in it cause its building up enough pressure to leak out of every hose so ima just switch the whole dump block out thanks guys


IVE GOT TONS OF EXTRA PARTS LAYN ROUND!! LEME NO WAT U NEED IF U NEED N E RANDOM SHIT FOR PUMPS,DUMPS,CYLS,HOSES,SWITCHES ECT!!! DONT WANT MUCH IF N E THING FOR WAT U NEED JUST SOME CHIT IVE ACCUMULATED OVER THE YEARS!! EVEN HAVE A SET OF 16 INCH CYLS!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks dunk i preciate man


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Thanks dunk i preciate man


IF SOME OF MY JUNK CAN HELP A FELLOW FUNKY TOWN RIDER THAN THAT MAKES MY DAY BRA!!:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> U know where there is some SS Buckets at the yard? Last time we went I didnt see any SS's





817.TX. said:


> Lets head to the Yards this weekend!! :yes: :nicoderm:


Yeah I Havent Seen Any SS Bucket Seats At Yard In A Min... Hit Up Benny Or LastMinute They Might Have Some Laying Around Or Lead You On The Right Direction

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Yeah I Havent Seen Any SS Bucket Seats At Yard In A Min... Hit Up Benny Or LastMinute They Might Have Some Laying Around Or Lead You On The Right Direction
> 
> :thumbsup:


I have Bruce on it now! He dont let me down. ha


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> I switched them hoses around and same shit the dump block definitely has some blockage in it cause its building up enough pressure to leak out of every hose so ima just switch the whole dump block out thanks guys


No problem, I have my rain man moments once in a while.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Big thanks to the homie Tomas from Majestics for helping get my 62 on the road.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Big thanks to the homie Tomas from Majestics for helping get my 62 on the road.



:h5:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Big thanks to the homie Tomas from Majestics for helping get my 62 on the road.


*​FUCK YA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bout to get her legal and Ill see yall on the BLVD...

hopefully 

:happysad:

I also got some ching changs Ill throw on it for now....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

THEM CHANGS AIN'T GONNA HURT NOTHIN, did you start a build topic on this car? i din't see one


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> THEM CHANGS AIN'T GONNA HURT NOTHIN, did you start a build topic on this car? i din't see one


No cus I aint really done much to this car. Just a cruiser for now. Im going to start one on my 64 when the time comes


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Big thanks to the homie Tomas from Majestics for helping get my 62 on the road.


LUCKY


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> LUCKY





What up Bobby!!! 

I see you got them spokes with 59 caps on C List


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice job juan

Makn moves


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Juan your right side brake lights are not working


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Hell ya Juan!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Juan your right side brake lights are not working


Yeah I saw that last night


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

juangotti said:


> What up Bobby!!!
> 
> I see you got them spokes with 59 caps on C List


Yes some guy from dallas with a 60 drop top wants them 1200 he coming tomorrow


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

cool bro. Sounds like a come up.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I got some 13s we gonna do the same to those and throwem on my six one after i find.another motor for it


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ULC MEETING TONITE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Big thanks to the homie Tomas from Majestics for helping get my 62 on the road.



:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

im in need of a good condition core support for a 63 impala.holla at me if you have a lead


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey man i need y'all help my homie in the hospital wit cancer and he wanted me to find someone to install a moon roof and a digital dash.in his 85 Fleetwood can some one point me in a good direction


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

Dropped my 63


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

Going to drop the back this weekend


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Djfixx said:


> Going to drop the back this weekend


looks good man


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Big thanks to the homie Tomas from Majestics for helping get my 62 on the road.


:thumbsup: looking good Juan, keep it movin homie !


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

CHEVY 1968 IMPALA FOR SALE IN ARLINGTON, TX - IT'S AN ORIGINAL A/C CAR WITH A FRESHLY SERVICED 307 v-8 ENGINE. PAINT AND INTERIOR IS IN SUPER GREAT CONDITION AND CAR RUNS SUPER STRAIGHT.

OPEN TO ANY AND ALL CALLS TRODD @ 214-552-1113 thanks


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I talked to moose


Thanks for calling my club member, big props on that frame homeboy blasting it already:thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

214Tex said:


> Thanks for calling my club member, big props on that frame homeboy blasting it already:thumbsup:


Damn quick work


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

8t4mc said:


> im in need of a good condition core support for a 63 impala.holla at me if you have a lead


I'll look through my stuff tomorrow and let you know


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I'll look through my stuff tomorrow and let you know


:thumbsup:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Djfixx said:


> Going to drop the back this weekend


I have d wood floor kit for that truck brand new still in d box. Wood and all hardware full kit for sell if ur interested


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

D13CHARRO said:


> I have d wood floor kit for that truck brand new still in d box. Wood and all hardware full kit for sell if ur interested


I am. Text me 817-715-0435


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

8t4mc said:


> looks good man


Thanks!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

Transmition swap today in my boys 69


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Anyone have tank rods for a whammy setup that there willing to sell? I need 2, and they don't have to be pretty ,there temporary till my stuff gets here. Thank you


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I think i got some homie


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lil Razo said:


> I think i got some homie


 c
Cool let me know bro and if you around today I'll buy them off you. I'll Pm you my number . Thanks man


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Who is going to d goodguy car show/swapmeet


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

D13CHARRO said:


> Who is going to d goodguy car show/swapmeet


man i wanted to go but trying to get my belly done this weekend.................no ****


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Djfixx said:


> Transmition swap today in my boys 69


 seen it up the street from mt house, looks clean


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lil Razo said:


> I think i got some homie


Sent you a PM


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

8t4mc said:


> man i wanted to go but trying to get my belly done this weekend.................no ****


After digging around I got a 62 and 64 core support no 63


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> After digging around I got a 62 and 64 core support no 63


no worries holms..i already got one..thanks though


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

8t4mc said:


> no worries holms..i already got one..thanks though


Holms? You tryin to say I got aids?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Holms? You tryin to say I got aids?


not saying that..but do ya??:sprint:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> Anyone have tank rods for a whammy setup that there willing to sell? I need 2, and they don't have to be pretty ,there temporary till my stuff gets here. Thank you



I used all thread with two nuts on each end! U can get everything u need at ace hardware!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Djfixx said:


> Transmition swap today in my boys 69


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> man i wanted to go but trying to get my belly done this weekend.................no ****


:h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Some people are going to be kicking it at trinity park tomorrow anybody need something to do. Roll out there


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

8t4mc said:


> not saying that..but do ya??:sprint:


I'm not sure but you should get tested just in case


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Rosedale and magnolia not that i been there just sayin lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> Some people are going to be kicking it at trinity park tomorrow anybody need something to do. Roll out there


What is the time... I'll be off tomorrow at 1:00 pm...


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

See this is why i hate working weekends y'all always do shit with out me what the hell


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Some people are going to be kicking it at trinity park tomorrow anybody need something to do. Roll out there


Sweet I was going to take the family already


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Anyone in the area sell batteries? Looking for some new ones.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I got 4 new continental 1000cca


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I'm not sure but you should get tested just in case


whoa...no you didnt.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I got 4 new continental 1000cca


What u want for them


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

I need at least 10


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

I need 4 batterys to


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Needing some adapters! Anyone?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I think dunk420 might have some adapters


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

$80 each


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Needing some adapters! Anyone?? :dunno: :nicoderm:


,8177094391 chris!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

We found some. Benny had them.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> We found some. Benny had them.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

What dont Benny have


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :thumbsup:


real talk thanks for the hook up


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

http://youtu.be/06DkXmxuiSw

here is a link to a video that i found on youtube of trinity park


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Restodans vid


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Restodans vid


:thumbsup:


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*VFW Car SHow*


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TechniquesOG said:


> View attachment 621148


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Say inked im out and about today if you still need those rods let me know


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

redwhite_62 said:


> http://youtu.be/06DkXmxuiSw
> here is a link to a video that i found on youtube of trinity park


:thumbsup:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Looking for a couple 175/75/14 new would be best but good used ones will work.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck with that!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a pair of 175 175 14. Used. Ones a Remington ones a cooper. $20


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Who is ready??? Trinity Park Fort Worth Texas!!!! Lets celebrate Memorial day with a BANG!!! May 26th 2013 we post up at trinity park. This is the 4th year we doing this and it only going to be better! SEE YOU FELLAS THERE!

Oh and dont forget in the funk this is a 2 day event. The Memorial Day Weekend Lowrider Cruise hosted by GOOD TIMES car club going down on the May 25th 2013! 2 Days of straight up Lowriding! and it dont stop. 


See yall fellas there!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I still have no fucking clue why my car was acting stupid but after a complete pump and cylinder tear down i got it to lift thanks for the help though guys


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I have a pair of 175 175 14. Used. Ones a Remington ones a cooper. $20


I'll take them off your hands homie, thanks.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Purrty dave


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Purrty dave


thanks

por 15..then epoxy .then undercoated


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


>


Do work dawg!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lil Razo said:


> Say inked im out and about today if you still need those rods let me know


I really appreciated you helping me out homie. I got real busy with work and just got home and my package from black magis was here and it had the tank rods in it. Thank you though for being down to hook a brotha up !


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

No more Flintstone floors lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*HELP!!!!!!*

Anyone got a 14" rim ? I need one asap!!!! Fuckin tire was.flat this morning, an look what i found!!! Anyone that has one please let me know my cell is 817 938 0802 nick


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Anyone got a 14" rim ? I need one asap!!!! Fuckin tire was.flat this morning, an look what i found!!! Anyone that has one please let me know my cell is 817 938 0802 nick


I HAVE ONE BRO $25.00


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ANYONE LOOKING FOR IMPALA PARTS CHEAP AND REASONABLE PRICES PM HOMIES!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I HAVE ONE BRO $25.00


 pm'ed!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> Anyone got a 14" rim ? I need one asap!!!! Fuckin tire was.flat this morning, an look what i found!!! Anyone that has one please let me know my cell is 817 938 0802 nick




:facepalm:

Benny always hooks it up :thumbsup:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

are this new floors are you just paint thim. look good :thumbsup:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumbsup:


8t4mc said:


>


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ANYONE LOOKING FOR IMPALA PARTS CHEAP AND REASONABLE PRICES PM HOMIES!


Thats real talk. I thought you were bullshitten but Benny came thru.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Well Fellas I Finally Pulled The Trigger... The New Location To My Warehouse/Shop, Its Been 2-3 Years In The Works... Im Hopin To Have It Up By The End Of The Year.. If Anybody Dont Have Nothing To Do This Weekend Let Me Know I Got Some Big Ass Trees To Knock Down. :facepalm:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Congrats alex


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Well Fellas I Finally Pulled The Trigger... The New Location To My Warehouse/Shop, Its Been 2-3 Years In The Works... Im Hopin To Have It Up By The End Of The Year.. If Anybody Dont Have Nothing To Do This Weekend Let Me Know I Got Some Big Ass Trees To Knock Down. :facepalm:


Congrats homie!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Where's it at


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Loco 61 said:


> Well Fellas I Finally Pulled The Trigger... The New Location To My Warehouse/Shop, Its Been 2-3 Years In The Works... Im Hopin To Have It Up By The End Of The Year.. If Anybody Dont Have Nothing To Do This Weekend Let Me Know I Got Some Big Ass Trees To Knock Down. :facepalm:



That's good homie....when this weekend ???


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

show67 said:


> are this new floors are you just paint thim. look good :thumbsup:


replaced the 2 front and the center trunk pan


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> I HAVE ONE BRO $25.00


 thanks bro, bur my homie Aurelio at A&M Customs hooked me up!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Fellas..



Sigala said:


> Congrats alex





chrisdizzle said:


> Congrats homie!





Lil Razo said:


> Where's it at


Weaver Just North Of Midway In Haltom City.



SergDog82 said:


> That's good homie....when this weekend ???


Sat an Sun 8 to 6?? Each Day :h5:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats Alex nice spot


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> Well Fellas I Finally Pulled The Trigger... The New Location To My Warehouse/Shop, Its Been 2-3 Years In The Works... Im Hopin To Have It Up By The End Of The Year.. If Anybody Dont Have Nothing To Do This Weekend Let Me Know I Got Some Big Ass Trees To Knock Down. :facepalm:


CONGRATZ - I KNOW ONE WAY WE PULL DOWN TREES REMEMBER :biggrin:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

i know a way to cut it down:machinegun::guns::machinegun:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I agree with chrisdrizzle lets bust out that new scar u got .............was that alex that bought that lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> CONGRATZ - I KNOW ONE WAY WE PULL DOWN TREES REMEMBER :biggrin:


LOL Tie Some Engines To Them .. I Tried Finding Some Pics Funny Shit



chrisdizzle said:


> i know a way to cut it down:machinegun::guns::machinegun:





Lil Razo said:


> I agree with chrisdrizzle lets bust out that new scar u got .............was that alex that bought that lol


:h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Congrats alex!! So u got a lot an u building a shop there??


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GOODTIMES Rollin threw....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND!!! YES WE LOWRIDER YES THE WHOLE WEEKEND!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Congrats alex!! So u got a lot an u building a shop there??


Thanks Chris.. Its Alittle Over An Acre One Building Will Be 5K Sqft The Other 2K Sqft Im Hoping To Make The Smaller One My Shop Maybe Putting A Lift In It.. The Big One Will Be The Manufacturing Part Of My Business. Like A Good Friend Told Me The Sky Is The Limit...:h5:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> MEMORIAL DAY WEEKEND!!! YES WE LOWRIDER YES THE WHOLE WEEKEND!!!


Man the cruise has been a staple at this event for the last few years and has now been adopted by others!! This is what LOWRIDING is all about!! Hope to see everyone out!! TRINITY PARK MAY 26th 2013!! We gonna lowride!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> Man the cruise has been a staple at this event for the last few years and has now been adopted by others!! This is what LOWRIDING is all about!! Hope to see everyone out!! TRINITY PARK MAY 26th 2013!! We gonna lowride!! :nicoderm:


Its Getting Bigger And Bigger Every Year.. Badass Picnic ..:thumbsup:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks like fun weekend


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Man the cruise has been a staple at this event for the last few years and has now been adopted by others!! This is what LOWRIDING is all about!! Hope to see everyone out!! TRINITY PARK MAY 26th 2013!! We gonna lowride!! :nicoderm:


Yesir. Gonna be a bad ass 2 day event!!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Shit I'm gonna be outta town that weekend!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Its Getting Bigger And Bigger Every Year.. Badass Picnic ..:thumbsup:


Hell yea lets get these rides ready to roll all weekend


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

TTT FUNK WORTH!!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Fuck yo shop *****!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


>


:h5:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Fuck yo shop *****!


I was showing carlos how to post


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

i know this is a long shot but..I need a set of body bushings for a 63 impala to borrow..I ordered a set a week ago but my order was held up do to other items not being in stock..ill gladly replace them as soon as mine come in..just wanted to get my car back on the frame this weekend.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> i know this is a long shot but..I need a set of body bushings for a 63 impala to borrow..I ordered a set a week ago but my order was held up do to other items not being in stock..ill gladly replace them as soon as mine come in..just wanted to get my car back on the frame this weekend.


Ive got 4 new ones u can have if that helps!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Ive got 4 new ones u can have if that helps!!!


thanks man but id still have to pick it back up to install the other 2..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town! Started a new job this week and its 4 10s so fridays off!!! Fidn to hit garage and dew werk$


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> thanks man but id still have to pick it back up to install the other 2..


Maybe u cud use these 4 new ones for the hard to reach ones! Then put two temp old ones on the firewall side ware it wood b cake to swap wen u new ones come?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Ttt funky town! Started a new job this week and its 4 10s so fridays off!!! Fidn to hit garage and dew werk$


Hell Yeah... Its Always Nice To Have A 3 Day Weekend... :thumbsup:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

They r hiring welders were im at if anyone is intrested they start at 22$ go to getjobsintexas.com put me down as a reference (simon cardenas)


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

D13CHARRO said:


> They r hiring welders were im at if anyone is intrested they start at 22$ go to getjobsintexas.com put me down as a reference (simon cardenas)


What is it like a fab shop cause i run a plasma machine


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Yea they build locomotives its General Electric by texas motor speedway they need assemblers,machinist,and welders i know assemblers get 17$ and welders get 22$ im a welder and its pretty good job badass benefits i dont know what machinist get but i think they start like welders


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one know the homie seisicautroSS on here? He bought my old bike and I wanna buy it back.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn Juan money getting that tight. That's a long ride to work


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

HAHA. I just miss the old bike. It was bad ass. HA


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Any one know the homie seisicautroSS on here? He bought my old bike and I wanna buy it back.


I was thinking the same thing!!! Want it back!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I need to take some measurments off a 64 x frame that is off the body! Got a bule print on line an i dont think the numbers r any good! The two frame mounts im. Trying to line up for weld r the rear arch body mount to the mid rear box section mount! The 2nd from last one in rear!! My blue print says it should b 20.5 inches but wen i try and measure the same mounts on my vert it looks more like 18 inches!! Need a stock x frame off body to have a third look at it before i weld this beeautch up! I stay near 30 and beach so closer tha beta! Can come any time and will only take 5 mins!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

My cutty for sale
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/3693638806.html


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

U forgot to put threewheels like a muthafucka lol good luck wit the sale


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Any one know the homie seisicautroSS on here? He bought my old bike and I wanna buy it back.


That's nice bike :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Just booket round trip airfare to cali for a weekend getaway for me and my wife!! 295 for both tickets!! That is fukn cheap!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Whats the word on the car show


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Just booket round trip airfare to cali for a weekend getaway for me and my wife!! 295 for both tickets!! That is fukn cheap!!!


Damn that is cheap


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

What show


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lil Razo said:


> Whats the word on the car show


Are you talking about the one at tcc south campus...


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I think so arts tire market was goin but they said the show was canceled


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

SergDog82 said:


> Are you talking about the one at tcc south campus...


On facebook, it said it was cancelled.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

> =8t4mc;16511079]Damn that is cheap


Fer reals! "Im going going back back to cali cali!!"


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> Fer reals! "Im going going back back to cali cali!!"


Say what's up to the homies for me...


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Just booket round trip airfare to cali for a weekend getaway for me and my wife!! 295 for both tickets!! That is fukn cheap!!!


What airline hoMie lmk


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

TTT


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

califas said:


> What airline hoMie lmk


Spirit airways !! Had to play with the dates a lil but flying from dfw to oakland may 2nd late and flying back monday morning at 1240!! 147 per ticket!!! Round trip!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> Spirit airways !! Had to play with the dates a lil but flying from dfw to oakland may 2nd late and flying back monday morning at 1240!! 147 per ticket!!! Round trip!!


You going to north California...


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Spirit airways !! Had to play with the dates a lil but flying from dfw to oakland may 2nd late and flying back monday morning at 1240!! 147 per ticket!!! Round trip!!


Thanks hoMie


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> You going to north California...


Yelp! Got fam in oakland and homies in san fran!


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

dunk420 said:


> Yelp! Got fam in oakland and homies in san fran!


Have fun with the family. I got family in East Side San Jose..... I Cruised Story n King back in the day...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hope it don't rain next week....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Check Out The 80-90 Ft Tall Tree.. Damn It Was One Big Ass Tree..












Timmmmmbeeeer!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks 817tx u hooked it up homie


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Check Out The 80-90 Ft Tall Tree.. Damn It Was One Big Ass Tree..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell ya!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

D13CHARRO said:


> Yea they build locomotives its General Electric by texas motor speedway they need assemblers,machinist,and welders i know assemblers get 17$ and welders get 22$ im a welder and its pretty good job badass benefits i dont know what machinist get but i think they start like welders


thats bad ass man, you guys build / rebuild the GE traction motors and we install them back in the locomotives. Before they would all get sent to Russell, Ky and Cumberland, Md. Good that they are keeping more jobs here in Texas.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

D13CHARRO said:


> Thanks 817tx u hooked it up homie


No problem. Just trying to help another rider out!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Who all going to gateway for easter


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Who all going to gateway for easter


TECHNIQUES DFW


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Who all going to gateway for easter


GOODTIMES will be there


----------



## 1regio3 (Jan 26, 2010)

Does any one know if danny still at the same shop


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Who all going to gateway for easter


:thumbsup: Majestics North Texas will be there homie !


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

1regio3 said:


> Does any one know if danny still at the same shop


Iam pretty sure he's still there


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

1regio3 said:


> Does any one know if danny still at the same shop


He's still there I talked to him today.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:drama:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


> He's still there I talked to him today.


 do you have Danny's number I have a friend who wants to get a car painted


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

juangotti said:


> do you have Danny's number I have a friend who wants to get a car painted


Here you go Juan, 817-313-5252


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lunch bump


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

What's going on homies....... I will be in Wichita Falls for a month starting beginning on April. Just wondering if there are any shows or anything going on while I'm in town. Also r there any good flea markets or swamp meets around.....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Tat2Izzy79 said:


> What's going on homies....... I will be in Wichita Falls for a month starting beginning on April. Just wondering if there are any shows or anything going on while I'm in town. Also r there any good flea markets or swamp meets around.....


hey homie you are about an hour and a half away from Fort Worth there is a thread on here for which it all falls Texas lowriders hit them up


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Wichita lol


----------



## Tat2Izzy79 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks homie. I will hit them up but I am willing to drive down if there is anything going on in ur part of town. Over here in CO shows don't start till late April beginning of May if weather is good.


----------



## texas_cb7 (Oct 16, 2012)

does anybody know what place does sand blast...thanks homies


----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for the hook up outlawcrewcab !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I got family in witchita falls and electra the junkyards over there are like goldmines


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

texas_cb7 said:


> does anybody know what place does sand blast...thanks homies


SMALL PCS R BIG? I NEED A GOOD PLACE TO TAKE MY ROLLING CHASSSI AFTER IM DONE WITH IT!!! SO IF N E BODY NOSE OF A GOOD PLACE TO GET THAT DONE CHEAP HOOK ME UP WITH THE NUMBER!! IF U NEED SMALL PCS DONE I MAY B ABLE TO HOOK U UP IF ITS NOT TO MUCH CUZ I HAVE ACCESS TO A CABNET BLASTER AT THE JOB!!! 13 X7 RIM IS BOUT AS BIG AS IT GOES!!!

ALSO IVE STARTED A NEW JOB N CARELTON SO IF N E HOMIES NEAR BELT LINE AND MARSH LETS GO HAVE A BEER SOMETIME AT LUNCH R AFTER WERK WHILE I WAIT FER TRAFFIC TO DIE DOWN SO IMCAN COME TO HOME SWEAT HOME N DA FUNK!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Who all going to gateway for easter


IMA B THERE N DA AM!! HAVE TO GET BACK ROUND NOON THO!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ALSO LOOKING FOR THE CHEAPEST PLACE TO BUY REAR TRAILING ARM SETUP?

IM GOING BAGS SO I GUESS STOCK WOULD WORK BUT ARMS SETUP FOR BAGS ALLREADY EVEN BETA!!!!

WANT THE HOLE KIT!! LOWERS, BANNA, AND PAN HARD!!!

NO FRONT NEEDED!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> ALSO LOOKING FOR THE CHEAPEST PLACE TO BUY REAR TRAILING ARM SETUP?
> 
> IM GOING BAGS SO I GUESS STOCK WOULD WORK BUT ARMS SETUP FOR BAGS ALLREADY EVEN BETA!!!!
> 
> ...


Get with outlawcrewcab


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Get with outlawcrewcab


lost his number!! hit me up outlaw!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ive got 2 stock lowers and a bannana bar


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Easter Sunday @ GATEWAY PARK. DJ JUAN in the mix all day, 30000 eggs, 14 bikes will be given away to the lucky kids who find the special eggs , car hop contest so bring out the hoppers, games for all, BYOG and come out and have a goodtime


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Easter Sunday @ GATEWAY PARK. DJ JUAN in the mix all day, 30000 eggs, 14 bikes will be given away to the lucky kids who find the special eggs , car hop contest so bring out the hoppers, games for all, BYOG and come out and have a goodtime


Can't wait!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

TTT


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

My kids can't wait...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

DFW Swap meet March 28-30th. (NO SUNDAY) Grand Prairie @ LoneStar Park.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> ive got 2 stock lowers and a bannana bar


i mean i want the tubular rear setup!! with the adjustable banna and pan hard bar and hopefuly tubular air bag ready lower a arms all with bushings!!! from wat i see they go from 400-1200 buks so im looking for the best deal on the best quality!!


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Lil Razo said:


> I got family in witchita falls and electra the junkyards over there are like goldmines


What are y'all looking for I live in Wichita falls I've been through them all !!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Big Bruce said:


> What are y'all looking for I live in Wichita falls I've been through them all !!!



1958 Chevrolet Impala Convertible Black On Black 348 Big Block with OG AC PW... Maybe It'll Be Out There Who Knows Worth A Try..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*ULC MEETING TONIGHT AT BILLY MINERS @ 8:30 HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE... WE NEED TO GO OVER THE LAST MINUTE DETAIL OF OUR BIG EASTER PICNIC ON SUNDAY.. IVE HAD PEOPLE CALLING ME WANTING TO KNOW INFO. ON IT. ITS GOING TO BE BIG THIS YEAR. I KNOW SOME CAR CLUBS FROM D-TOWN ARE HEADED THIS WAY THIS YEAR.. CANT WAIT I KNOW THE LAST SEVERAL YEARS I WASNT ABLE TO TAKE MY CARS THIS YEAR THEY'LL BE THERE.. FO SHO..*


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Im ready for this 3 day weekend!! :boink: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> 1958 Chevrolet Impala Convertible Black On Black 348 Big Block with OG AC PW... Maybe It'll Be Out There Who Knows Worth A Try..


GAAAAWD damn well in that case let me get a 62 ss conv. Golden anniversary edition


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> *ULC MEETING TONIGHT AT BILLY MINERS @ 8:30 HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE OUT THERE... WE NEED TO GO OVER THE LAST MINUTE DETAIL OF OUR BIG EASTER PICNIC ON SUNDAY.. IVE HAD PEOPLE CALLING ME WANTING TO KNOW INFO. ON IT. ITS GOING TO BE BIG THIS YEAR. I KNOW SOME CAR CLUBS FROM D-TOWN ARE HEADED THIS WAY THIS YEAR.. CANT WAIT I KNOW THE LAST SEVERAL YEARS I WASNT ABLE TO TAKE MY CARS THIS YEAR THEY'LL BE THERE.. FO SHO..*


:thumbsup:im gonna try to make it out to the meeting tonite. got lots of things going on. dedication will be at the picnic hopefully dont rain cause i still dont have my hood on my ride


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

say homies, im going to see if i can get this easter bunny out there sunday for the Kids to take some pics.
he help me but my trans back in my ride lasnight.LOL!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT FOR THE FUNK!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> GAAAAWD damn well in that case let me get a 62 ss conv. Golden anniversary edition


Well since we are taking special orders Ill take a 62 Bubble top Bel air TRUE 409 :happysad:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Well since we are taking special orders Ill take a 62 Bubble top Bel air TRUE 409 :happysad:


Hey hey mind ya bizniz


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

wickedimage63 said:


> say homies, im going to see if i can get this easter bunny out there sunday for the Kids to take some pics.
> he help me but my trans back in my ride lasnight.LOL!!!
> 
> View attachment 625600



That would be kool. . The kids always like the easter bunny


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ttt fer no rain sundayhno:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> ttt fer no rain sundayhno:



40%	chance...but you never know..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bikes from TRUE CLASSICS for the Easter egg hunt


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Bikes from TRUE CLASSICS for the Easter egg hunt


Nice..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

SEE YOU HOMIES TONIGHT ULC MEETING..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Good seen all the homies tonight at the ULC meeting....


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Dead in here!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

chrisdizzle said:


> Dead in here!


Yes sir..


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

Loco 61 said:


> 1958 Chevrolet Impala Convertible Black On Black 348 Big Block with OG AC PW... Maybe It'll Be Out There Who Knows Worth A Try..


Lol believe me if it was out there I would of already got it .....


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

67 Hecho En Mexico Coming soon!!!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Who is going to d swapmeet


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

D13CHARRO said:


> Who is going to d swapmeet



Ware it at? I got a few bills I could spend!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lone star park


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Lone star park


Hummmmmmmmm


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Saw a granada ford 9 inch for 200 for those of u running skirts


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

D13CHARRO said:


> Saw a granada ford 9 inch for 200 for those of u running skirts


I got $50 on top if u grab it for me


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I got $50 on top if u grab it for me


Text or give me a call. 9402105047


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Bump


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Do 63i hood hinges work on a 64?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

D13CHARRO said:


> Do 63i hood hinges work on a 64?


yes


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)

817PETE said:


> :inout:


Sup Homie


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Who's ready for tomorrow...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

SergDog82 said:


> Who's ready for tomorrow...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> :thumbsup:



see you there homie...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Who's watching HBO fights tonight...


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Just picked up d two bikes that Suenos Realez r donating for d egg hunt


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

Picked up this bad boy at the swap meet


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Djfixx said:


> Picked up this bad boy at the swap meet


I like the old wheels on the back thing looked like it really was built in the 70's


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

few hop pix from gate way park today!!


























had fun sayn wat up to every body!! had ro take the bike path to get n cuz po po wasnt letting new car n dew to over crowding!!! good times!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh was that u lol i was sayin where those white boys come from lol jk i passed u in my t top monte shit was bad ass better and better every year


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Oh was that u lol i was sayin where those white boys come from lol jk i passed u in my t top monte shit was bad ass better and better every year


Lmao!! Yelp me and my brother!! Couple white boys rolling downthe bike path n tha 64 drop hoping curbs n everything!! U can't keep dunk420 out Poe Poe!! Lol!! Road a gravel "employies only" road fer couple miles!! Lol


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Gateway was packed, good turn out


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Lmao!! Yelp me and my brother!! Couple white boys rolling downthe bike path n tha 64 drop hoping curbs n everything!! U can't keep dunk420 out Poe Poe!! Lol!! Road a gravel "employies only" road fer couple miles!! Lol


Lmao thats how u do it drop it low to cruise lift it up for off road


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Seen this bad ass rides on my way home.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

This Easter picnic was off the chain good Fucking turn out...that's what's up homie...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> Lmao!! Yelp me and my brother!! Couple white boys rolling downthe bike path n tha 64 drop hoping curbs n everything!! U can't keep dunk420 out Poe Poe!! Lol!! Road a gravel "employies only" road fer couple miles!! Lol


When I seen u I was like who is letting cars in from the back...lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

IM at home cooking the rest of the meat...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> When I seen u I was like who is letting cars in from the back...lol


Chrome undies hopping curbs!! Good Easter indeed


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 626822
> 
> 
> Seen this bad ass rides on my way home.


thanks homie ,thanks for the pics


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Great turnout, thanks to everyone who play a part in organizing it and helping out. Thanks to all the riders who came out too


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> thanks homie ,thanks for the pics


No problem homie I had too when you see some bad ass rides on the freeway..


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Good seeing all the homies today,and a lot of clean rides were out :thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Damn homies good to finally meet a lot of you guys...damn good Easter hope err one made it home safe. Ill post my pics later! Happy Easter.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wickedimage63 said:


> Damn homies good to finally meet a lot of you guys...damn good Easter hope err one made it home safe. Ill post my pics later! Happy Easter.


good meeting u BENNY thanks for stopping by to visit


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

D13CHARRO said:


> Text or give me a call. 9402105047


thanks for picking up that rearend for me homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> thanks for picking up that rearend for me homie


Do u have to shorten that one r is it correct og?


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> good meeting u BENNY thanks for stopping by to visit


:thumbsup:GOODTIMES looking good out there.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Do u have to shorten that one r is it correct og?


already shorter then stock impala


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

wickedimage63 said:


> :thumbsup:GOODTIMES looking good out there.


Thanks homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> already shorter then stock impala




That was a come up!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> That was a come up!!!


still alot of work to do to it before it goes on so I won't see skirts just yet but at least it's a start


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bomb ass time. Great rides, great company and great food. That park was bumper to bumper! My 62 didn't make it but meh. Next time...


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I was lookin for your 62 what happen i wasn't about to drive the monte but i was like eh fuck it atleast if it breaks down at the.park i got a gang of expert and im sure some one brought some tools lol


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I like the old wheels on the back thing looked like it really was built in the 70's


Thanks.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

SergDog82 said:


> This Easter picnic was off the chain good Fucking turn out...that's what's up homie...





817PETE said:


> Good seeing all the homies today,and a lot of clean rides were out :thumbsup:





wickedimage63 said:


> Damn homies good to finally meet a lot of you guys...damn good Easter hope err one made it home safe. Ill post my pics later! Happy Easter.


ULC did a great job yesterday,really appreciate all the guys hard work for putting it together, good to meet wickedimage63,and chillen with serge and chopping it up with Pete,got to chill with Raymond from Goodtimes ! Everyone looked good out there and couldn't ask for better weather! :thumbsup: hey Alex, the Ace was looking real good out there homie !


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> ULC did a great job yesterday,really appreciate all the guys hard work for putting it together, good to meet wickedimage63,and chillen with serge and chopping it up with Pete,got to chill with Raymond from Goodtimes ! Everyone looked good out there and couldn't ask for better weather! :thumbsup: hey Alex, the Ace was looking real good out there homie !


 Ride was looking good. I didnt head that way but I saw yall rollin thru!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Inked1 said:


> ULC did a great job yesterday,really appreciate all the guys hard work for putting it together, good to meet wickedimage63,and chillen with serge and chopping it up with Pete,got to chill with Raymond from Goodtimes ! Everyone looked good out there and couldn't ask for better weather! :thumbsup: hey Alex, the Ace was looking real good out there homie !


like wise Inked,Skim,DirtySanchez. good people :thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Bomb ass time. Great rides, great company and great food. That park was bumper to bumper! My 62 didn't make it but meh. Next time...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


>


GOOD SEEING U AGIN BENNY! LOOKING GOOD BRA!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> ULC did a great job yesterday,really appreciate all the guys hard work for putting it together, good to meet wickedimage63,and chillen with serge and chopping it up with Pete,got to chill with Raymond from Goodtimes ! Everyone looked good out there and couldn't ask for better weather! :thumbsup: hey Alex, the Ace was looking real good out there homie !


SAW YO 60!!! DYAM THAT THING IS ON POINT!!!! KEEP STOCK PILING DEM IMPALAS!! THE NEW 401K PLAN:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> still alot of work to do to it before it goes on so I won't see skirts just yet but at least it's a start


I NO, IM JUST ABOUT READY TO LAY SOME WELDS ON THE TACOMA REAR I BEEN WERKING ON!! HARD WERK INDEEED!!!!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> SAW YO 60!!! DYAM THAT THING IS ON POINT!!!! KEEP STOCK PILING DEM IMPALAS!! THE NEW 401K PLAN:thumbsup:


Thanks homie, I caught you Rollin in later bro, 64 was also looking good homie! Gotta love those verts !


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

ULC Easter picnic was a great event. There were some minor hiccups with the kids egg hunt. I heard some of the clubs pulled together to handle that. Good looking out fellas!! Other than that me, my fam and the TC family had a great time out at Gateway Park!! Cant wait til the next event. :nicoderm:


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

NICE


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> GOOD SEEING U AGIN BENNY! LOOKING GOOD BRA!!!


thanks dunk420. ill hit you up when i got a free min. so we can put in work on your frame bro.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Marko57 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?featur...ch?v=8F38YR3WbtQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Lil video from the drivers seat


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice pics Andres


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Ride was looking good. I didnt head that way but I saw yall rollin thru!


Was up Juan,thanks homie. Was a lot of fun yesterday,picnic went off great


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> Was up Juan,thanks homie. Was a lot of fun yesterday,picnic went off great


Inked your 60 is bad ass homie...you do have some clean rides...hit me up homie...good day on a Sunday.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

SergDog82 said:


> Inked your 60 is bad ass homie...you do have some clean rides...hit me up homie...good day on a Sunday.


Thank you sir! I'll hit you up brotha, Sunday was off the chain homie. I hope that motivates a lot of people to get out this year and get shit poppin around here !


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

YESIR!!! See yall on May 26th! My deuce will be out there.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> YESIR!!! See yall on May 26th! My deuce will be out there.


Leme no if u Need n e help!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> ULC did a great job yesterday,really appreciate all the guys hard work for putting it together, good to meet wickedimage63,and chillen with serge and chopping it up with Pete,got to chill with Raymond from Goodtimes ! Everyone looked good out there and couldn't ask for better weather! :thumbsup: hey Alex, the Ace was looking real good out there homie !


Thanks Brent,, Your Rides Look Top Notch Brother..:h5: Good Seeing You Out There...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Great Picnic.. Good Seeing All The Homies And Badass Rides..:thumbsup:


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

juangotti said:


> YESIR!!! See yall on May 26th! My deuce will be out there.


Me too! It's gonna be another good one like always. True classics puts it down at trinity park.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks Brent,, Your Rides Look Top Notch Brother..:h5: Good Seeing You Out There...


Thanks Alex,how's the rag coming along?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Me too! It's gonna be another good one like always. True classics puts it down at trinity park.


What up jack! How you been homie? Yeah its gonna be live again.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Thanks Alex,how's the rag coming along?


Still collecting parts. I'm not moving as fast as I want be still moving..


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

juangotti said:


> What up jack! How you been homie? Yeah its gonna be live again.


Not much homie just bustin ass trying to finish my car. It should be ready In may for the picnic. I see your 6duece is coming along good.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah its almost there for the streets. Eventually Ill tare the bish apart and really do it up


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone know of 64 Impala Automatic Steering column with linkage. Im looking to buy. LMK!! :nicoderm:


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

TTMFT!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> TTMFT!!


x63


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Anyone know of 64 Impala Automatic Steering column with linkage. Im looking to buy. LMK!! :nicoderm:


There's some body on craigslist selling alot of 64 an 63 parts! Had hoods bumpers fenders! In one pic he had like 6 bumpers stacked up and said had alot of shit!!! Good luck


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I need a set of new or Dan near new 14 inch tires fir some 14x7s! Who's got me!! Lost my fone numbers so lost all my conects!!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> There's some body on craigslist selling alot of 64 an 63 parts! Had hoods bumpers fenders! In one pic he had like 6 bumpers stacked up and said had alot of shit!!! Good luck


:x: :nicoderm:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Whats a new set of chinas going for now days?


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

sixty7imp said:


> Whats a new set of chinas going for now days?


600 arts tire


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> I need a set of new or Dan near new 14 inch tires fir some 14x7s! Who's got me!! Lost my fone numbers so lost all my conects!!!!


 goin on the 46?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> goin on the 46?


Yea! Ima see if i can fix and powder coat!!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Does anybody know if its a bunch of shit to fiberglass the dash n my Monte


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Does anybody know if its a bunch of shit to fiberglass the dash n my Monte


U should hit up Juan!! He had his cutty done!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bout 350 to glass it from Tomas from Majestic.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Used my day off to bring the vert to downtown an pick up my wife from werk and Now it lunch Tyme at yucatan!! Perferct day fer a vert!!!! Good tymes


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

My car is like a semi vert lol


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Bout 350 to glass it from Tomas from Majestic.


Ima check him out when i get my dash ima get a another one so i i can get it fiberglassed


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

hey guys i can get those econo power batteries preaty cheap..what is art selling them for or anyone else around that yall are getting them from.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Bought this today going to be on the market soon clean title and very solid project!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Wish i had the money dunk that 63 looks nice


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Congrats to Homie John on his LRM spread


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Congrats to Homie John on his LRM spread


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

PICS?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I got 12 new conti battery's 1000cca $80 each


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I have the following uo for grabs??

Set of all chrome 14x7
Have 6 and 5 lug adapters for them 
Also have sets of adapters for 60 14 inch chrome chain steering wheel!! $50
core block 305 $80
core block 283 $80
hole nice 63 rear bumper with brackets and all!! $50
46 chevy tail gate $45
pair of rust free solid og paint 64 impala doors $250
pair of spotlights! Not sure of brand but nice! $100
51 Chevrolet truck visor $85 high polished a/c compressor for small block chevy $100

Raw real metal zenith wheel chips 2 sets at $60 each 
Complete a/c system fer underdash 64-63 $350
One good 13 inch tire $40
Two sets of heads for small block chevy $100 and ,$200
235 chevy impala old rebuildable str6 6 moter $200

3 g i phone [email protected] with charger and oterbox $75
16 inch hydor cyls painted silver $75
3 hydro tanks 15 each
Two hydro gears 20 each
Floor jack heavy duty 45
Set of og 64 trunk mats 50
Small pancake air compressor $45
plastic u turn steering wheel assist!! chevy emblem! $25
front fender badges for non ss 64 $15
drivers side eyebrow nice $30
chrome timing chain cover $15 283 og intake $50 Text fer pix and info!! 
283 valve covers painted $20
Need money before the first so after that prolly wont b selling n e more!!
chrome thermo housing $5

817-709-4391. Chris

Pep the flawless feed back in my sig if u wana see how i dee biz!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Also 14 inch chrome chain steering wheel!! $50
core block 305 $80
core block 283 $80
hole nice 63 rear bumper with brackets and all!! $50
46 chevy tail gate $45
pair of rust free solid og paint 64 impala doors $250
pair of spotlights! Not sure of brand but nice! $100
51 Chevrolet truck visor $85


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

WHATS THE DEAL ON THE 14X7?


----------



## MTZ6484 (Jun 28, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Also 14 inch chrome chain steering wheel!! $50
> core block 305 $80
> core block 283 $80
> hole nice 63 rear bumper with brackets and all!! $50
> ...


Pm me pics of 64 doors and are they for a coupe Chris??


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

That the 63 from desoto?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> WHATS THE DEAL ON THE 14X7?


Pm sent


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

MTZ6484 said:


> Pm me pics of 64 doors and are they for a coupe Chris??


Solid ass non ss two door doors!! Text me n two hours fer pix!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> That the 63 from desoto?


Yea!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Looks like solid car


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Looks like solid car


Was very solid with very lil rust an the best part is it's never been dissassebleed and it's complete minus 75 % of the lower side trim and moter! Ima try and keep it and add it to my personal colection just cuz it would b a very fast cheap build! Thas why I'm selling all my junk!!!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> I have the following uo for grabs??
> 
> Set of all chrome 14x7
> Have 6 and 5 lug adapters for them
> ...



Pics of the 14x7's!!! What condition are they in?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

sixty7imp said:


> Pics of the 14x7's!!! What condition are they in?


pm sent


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

im looking for a new set of 155/80-13 tires if anybody have a set forsale.no milestars.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

loster87 said:


> im looking for a new set of 155/80-13 tires if anybody have a set forsale.no milestars.


arts tire in ft worth has the uniroyals


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

ok.thanks skim


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ttt funky town


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

as soon as this crazy ass project here at work is done. I am taking 3 days off and getting this 62 in the streets!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> as soon as this crazy ass project here at work is done. I am taking 3 days off and getting this 62 in the streets!


dew it dew it!! u ant scared:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

also have a small block chevy chrome a/c compressor!!! came off a rat rod v8 100 buks this month only!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

Skim said:


> arts tire in ft worth has the uniroyals


u know how much bro


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Come out and show support...


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 630287
> 
> 
> Come out and show support...


Did you find a car yet?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Also 14 inch chrome chain steering wheel!! $50
> core block 305 $80
> core block 283 $80
> hole nice 63 rear bumper with brackets and all!! $50
> ...


plus a high polished a/c compressor for small block chevy $100


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Did you find a car yet?


No still looking got my eye on a few out of state..


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I got a 61 belair dash if any body lookin


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ttt funky town


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Flower mound posted


----------



## texas_cb7 (Oct 16, 2012)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 630287
> 
> 
> Come out and show support...


were it going be at


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

texas_cb7 said:


> were it going be at


Address on top of the flyer...


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Got 18 new continental 1000CCA battery's. $80 each. Also just about finished with 58-64 x frame and g body wraps cnc cut


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Let me know about the g body wraps


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

man this is one hell of a work week


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok. I have to test fit the plates and check final fit


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

every day im husslen


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Ok. I have to test fit the plates and check final fit


how bout some pix for xframe?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> every day im hustleing


Fixed lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I have the following uo for grabs??

Set of all chrome 14x7
Have 6 and 5 lug adapters for them 
Also have sets of adapters for 60 14 inch chrome chain steering wheel!! $50
core block 305 $80
core block 283 $80
hole nice 63 rear bumper with brackets and all!! $50
46 chevy tail gate $45
pair of rust free solid og paint 64 impala doors $250
pair of spotlights! Not sure of brand but nice! $100
51 Chevrolet truck visor $85 high polished a/c compressor for small block chevy $100

Raw real metal zenith wheel chips 2 sets at $60 each 
Complete a/c system fer underdash 64-63 $350
One good 13 inch tire $40
Two sets of heads for small block chevy $100 and ,$200
235 chevy impala old rebuildable str6 6 moter $200

3 g i phone [email protected] with charger and oterbox $75
16 inch hydor cyls painted silver $75
3 hydro tanks 15 each
Two hydro gears 20 each
Floor jack heavy duty 45
Set of og 64 trunk mats 50
Small pancake air compressor $45
plastic u turn steering wheel assist!! chevy emblem! $25
front fender badges for non ss 64 $15
drivers side eyebrow nice $30
chrome timing chain cover $15 283 og intake $50 Text fer pix and info!! 
283 valve covers painted $20
Need money before the first so after that prolly wont b selling n e more!!
chrome thermo housing $5

817-709-4391. Chris

Pep the flawless feed back in my sig if u wana see how i dee biz!


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Got 18 new continental 1000CCA battery's. $80 each. Also just about finished with 58-64 x frame and g body wraps cnc cut



How much for the 64 frame


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Got 18 new continental 1000CCA battery's. $80 each. Also just about finished with 58-64 x frame and g body wraps cnc cut


Pm do you still have the batterys?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC MEETING TOMORROW NIGHT AT BILLY MINORS 8:30 PM Hope To See Everyone There...:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

funky twon ttt


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Have A Set Of 165/R75/14 Tires Rims And Hubs For A Regal Let Me Know plz


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

See yall at Billy Minors.


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

ToTheTop


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

I HAVE A FEW THINGS IM SELLING 

155/80/13 CORNELLS $60 OBO

CUTLASS TAIL LIGHTS 81-88 $70 OBO

G BODY LOWER TRAILING ARMS NEVER USED $100 FIRM HIT ME UP 682 465 9141 JUAN


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lost dog. Riverside area. Reward if found im sure he was picked up. Riverside area... brown pittbull. Collard says trouble. Please keep a look out. I know alot of yall live around here


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Ill keep am eye out is it a pup


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Trouble


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> I have the following uo for grabs??
> 
> Set of all chrome 14x7
> Have 6 and 5 lug adapters for them
> ...


Sale ends first of the month


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

runninlow said:


> Trouble


Hope u find ur dawg


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Afternoon bump


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Dogs been found.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn thats a first


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Say homies the Ulc Easter picnic is on YouTube. Sorry don't know how to post it with my phone. But it's under Ulc Easter car show 2013 from max alday.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

HAHA Foreal. Thanks to Facebook


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Lost dog. Riverside area. Reward if found im sure he was picked up. Riverside area... 682 521 3273 brown pittbull. Collard says trouble. Please keep a look out. I know alot of yall live around here


 Thought You Lived By Down Town..:happysad:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

wickedimage63 said:


> Say homies the Ulc Easter picnic is on YouTube. Sorry don't know how to post it with my phone. But it's under Ulc Easter car show 2013 from max alday.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Gawd damnit i guess my car didnt make the cut i really need to throw some paint on it


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lil Razo said:


> Gawd damnit i guess my car didnt make the cut i really need to throw some paint on it


lol!! I think that's part 1 of 2 so you may still have a shot.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Morning wood bump


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

green ice said:


> BIG TURN OUT ON HEMPHILL ST. CAR WASH!!!!! HERE IS SOME PICS ON HOW WE DO IT IN FT. WORTH!!!!


Miss those nights


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Gawd damnit i guess my car didnt make the cut i really need to throw some paint on it


Ive been there. HAHAH


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Gawd damnit i guess my car didnt make the cut i really need to throw some paint on it


I didnt make it eather! I thought my sidewalk enterence woulda helpt my cause to!!! Lmao


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> I didnt make it eather! I thought my sidewalk enterence woulda helpt my cause to!!! Lmao


I could of swore i saw your front end on there


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*like a boss*

seen this couple blocks from where i work, east side dont play !!!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Running a little late but on my way to my first nascar race lets see how it goes


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

OH HE'S MAKING A LEFT TURN OH NO HE'S MAKING ANOTHER LEFT TURN pretty much like that


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TO THE TOP


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

My dad finally traded the elcomino for a caddi


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lil Razo said:


> My dad finally traded the elcomino for a caddi


:thumbsup: nice looking caddi homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> I have the following uo for grabs??
> 
> Set of all chrome 14x7
> Have 6 and 5 lug adapters for them
> ...


Two more weeks then I keep wats left!
Allmost got my money!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> My dad finally traded the elcomino for a caddi


90 it out


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Just found a 
1964 black Texas plate 45 buks
yellow Felix plate plastic 25 buks
two 76 orange antenna balls 25 buks
only till the first


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Also one 64 as bucket seat with trim 50 buks


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Also one 64 as bucket seat with trim 50 buks


 right or left?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

juangotti said:


> 90 it out


I second that!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Workin out a deal with my homie for a whole 90 clip hopefully he follows through


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Does any one have that banana bar lookin deal the impalas have to hold the alternator


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Does any one have that banana bar lookin deal the impalas have to hold the alternator


I might have one! I will let ya look round wen u come get that tire!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> right or left?


Left! Drivers! Bring 40 and grab it bra


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> I might have one! I will let ya look round wen u come get that tire!!


Hell yeah


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

got her started and on the road :run:thanks to Texasgoldplater :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice i cant wait to get my impala runnin i like that color


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

blanco said:


> got her started and on the road :run:thanks to Texasgoldplater :thumbsup:


hell yea man sounds good!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Does any one have that banana bar lookin deal the impalas have to hold the alternator


i have one also if dunk dont have one


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Well so far the Cadillac came with no door keys leaking valve covers and intake belt squeelin like a son of a bitch and bumper was cut too shit for a continental kit.......so far so good lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I have the following uo for grabs??
1964 black Texas plate 45 buks
yellow Felix plate plastic 25 buks
two 76 orange antenna balls 25 buks
only till the first64 ss bucket seat with trim drivers side only 50 buks
Set of all chrome 14x7
Have 6 and 5 lug adapters for them 
Also have sets of adapters for 60 14 inch chrome chain steering wheel!! $50
core block 305 $80
core block 283 $80
hole nice 63 rear bumper with brackets and all!! $50
46 chevy tail gate $45
pair of rust free solid og paint 64 impala doors $250
pair of spotlights! Not sure of brand but nice! $100
51 Chevrolet truck visor $85 high polished a/c compressor for small block chevy $100

Raw real metal zenith wheel chips 2 sets at $60 each 
Complete a/c system fer underdash 64-63 $350
One good 13 inch tire $40
Two sets of heads for small block chevy $100 and ,$200
235 chevy impala old rebuildable str6 6 moter $200

3 g i phone [email protected] with charger and oterbox $75
16 inch hydor cyls painted silver $75
3 hydro tanks 15 each
Two hydro gears 20 each
Floor jack heavy duty 45
Set of og 64 trunk mats 50
Small pancake air compressor $45
plastic u turn steering wheel assist!! chevy emblem! $25
front fender badges for non ss 64 $15
drivers side eyebrow nice $30
chrome timing chain cover $15  283 og intake $50 Text fer pix and info!! 
283 valve covers painted $20
Need money before the first so after that prolly wont b selling n e more!!
chrome thermo housing $5

817-709-4391. Chris

Pep the flawless feed back in my sig if u wana see how i dee biz


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

blanco said:


> got her started and on the road :run:thanks to Texasgoldplater :thumbsup:


That thing is a monster it sounds real good


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> That thing is a monster it sounds real good


gotta love them classic's:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> gotta love them classic's:thumbsup:


x64


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking good Oscar


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

1961 Impala convertible FOR SALE pm me if interested....:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Check out this blazer wit home made t top s down the street from my house it used to roll on main like in 03


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

Its a project....:thumbsup: 1961 convertible


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

ElMexicano said:


> Its a project....:thumbsup: 1961 convertible


Oh shit let me see


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ElMexicano said:


> Its a project....:thumbsup: 1961 convertible


any pics?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TO THE TOP.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

13 inch tire sold


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

LOOKING FOR THE BAR FOR LOWER AARMS FOR THE DRIVERS SIDE FOR. A
1964 IMPALA HIT ME UP IF U GOT ONE OR KNOW ANYONE THAT DOES 817-317-1372


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> LOOKING FOR THE BAR FOR LOWER AARMS FOR THE DRIVERS SIDE FOR. A
> 1964 IMPALA HIT ME UP IF U GOT ONE OR KNOW ANYONE THAT DOES 817-317-1372


 NO COMPRENDA!! CALL ME FOOLEO!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

[h=1]Pate Swap Meet[/h] Thursday, Apr 25 7:00a More dates & times (3) 

Texas Motor Speedway Fort Worth, TX 

Who is going? I gotta meet up with LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS and pick up some parts.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Memorial Day Weekend!! May 26th Trinity Park. Come out show support. Kids Games, Lowrider Trivia!! We will be giving away Texas Rangers Tickets, Rangers Ice Chest, Car care kits and much much more!! See you guys there!! :nicoderm:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Anyone have some lower trailing arms for a G body?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

who is going to the dreaming for the cure car show


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> *Pate Swap Meet*
> 
> Thursday, Apr 25 7:00a More dates & times (3)
> 
> ...


I might set up a booth!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Memorial Day Weekend!! May 26th Trinity Park. Come out show support. Kids Games, Lowrider Trivia!! We will be giving away Texas Rangers Tickets, Rangers Ice Chest, Car care kits and much much more!! See you guys there!! :nicoderm:


c yall there:h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> who is going to the dreaming for the cure car show


wen an ware?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Anybody got any pointers to putting on Monte carlo ls trim


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> wen an ware?


This weekend la grave field


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> who is going to the dreaming for the cure car show


I'll be there


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> This weekend la grave field


Saturday show


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Saturday show


Waz up Joe , it's a Saturday show?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> This weekend la grave field


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Saturday show


wat times and free r do I gata reserve an pay?? im down to roll out fer a sec!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> I have the following uo for grabs??
> 1964 black Texas plate 35 buks
> yellow Felix plate plastic 20 buks
> two 76 orange antenna balls 20 buks
> ...


 :drama:dropt almost every price!! pep and see if u like n e thing now


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

4X8 TRAILOR WITH 1 FOOT SIDES AND 2 SPARES $375


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> *Pate Swap Meet*
> 
> Thursday, Apr 25 7:00a More dates & times (3)
> 
> ...




BEST OF THE BEST SWAP MEETS IN THE METROPLEX^^:thumbsup:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> 4X8 TRAILOR WITH 1 FOOT SIDES AND 2 SPARES $375


Pics


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

sup fellas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

blanco said:


> got her started and on the road :run:thanks to Texasgoldplater :thumbsup:


Bad Ass Oscar.... :worship:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

To the top


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Did you hear what happen in west Texas.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

SergDog82 said:


> Did you hear what happen in west Texas.


I hear S FtWorth felt it. Very sad. I have family down there that had doors blown off their houses.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I hear S FtWorth felt it. Very sad. I have family down there that had doors blown off their houses.


:angel:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> Did you hear what happen in west Texas.


[h=1]Up to 15 dead after fire and blast at Texas fertilizer plant[/h]By Regina Dennis | Reuters – 13 mins ago



Email
Share

12

Print






View GalleryDeadly Texas plant explosion


[h=3]Related Content[/h]




View PhotoThe remains of a fertilizer plant …
Play Video
Fertilizer Plant Explosion North Of Waco - Evacuations Ordered
_0:57_



By Regina Dennis
WEST, Texas (Reuters) - An explosion tore through a fertilizer plant and leveled dozens of homes in a small Texas town late on Wednesday, killing up to 15 people, injuring more than 160 and spewing toxic fumes that forced the evacuation of half the community.
Police said between five and 15 people were killed in the explosion in West, a town of about 2,800 people some 80 miles south of Dallas.
"I've never seen anything like this," McLennan County Sheriff Parnell McNamara said. "It looks like a war zone with all the debris."
The blast, triggered by a fire at the West Fertilizer Co. plant, was reported at about 8 p.m. CDT (1.00 a.m. GMT on Thursday) in West.
The cause of the fire was unknown, officials said. Waco police Sergeant W. Patrick Swanton said investigators would examine whether the blaze was the result of criminal activity or the result of a chemical reaction.
Earlier, West Mayor Tommy Muska told Reuters that five or six volunteer firefighters who were among the first on the scene were missing.
Firefighters had been battling the fire and evacuating nearby residences and a nursing home for about 50 minutes before the blast occurred.
Officials said flames that continued to smolder inside the plant posed two threats - the possibility of setting off further explosions and the emission of hazardous fumes into the town.
Swanton said a residual fire burning underneath additional chemical tanks had been brought under control "and I don't think that is any longer a threat".
Texas Public Safety Department spokesman D.L. Wilson said about half the town, about eight to 10 blocks, had been evacuated and that "we might even have to evacuate on the other side of town" if winds shifted.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Waz up Joe , it's a Saturday show?


yes its Saturday show, from 12-7 you can register when u get there for $25


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> yes its Saturday show, from 12-7 you can register when u get there for $25


Damn,gotta work saturdays homie, wish I could make it.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> I have the following uo for grabs??
> 1964 black Texas plate 35 buks
> yellow Felix plate plastic 20 buks
> two 76 orange antenna balls 20 buks
> ...


 :drama:dropt almost every price!! pep and see if u like n e thing now


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

To the top..


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> :drama:dropt almost every price!! pep and see if u like n e thing now


Is that 64 plate a single?? What numbers are on it?? :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Is that 64 plate a single?? What numbers are on it?? :nicoderm:


yes a single and text me after 6 fer numbers!!! 817 709 4391 chris


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Did a lil sk8ing yesterday!! X games had me crunk!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Chris u know Mexicans dont do skateboards lol jk


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Haha nice


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Haha nice


I remember when u use to bust kick flips at can


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Hell Lil Wayne is a "skater"


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*old school*

guess im old now lol


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^^^ZELDA GAME^^^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Where's the duck hunt man im only 23 and y'all make me feel old lol any of y'all get your AARP card yet lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> Did a lil sk8ing yesterday!! X games had me crunk!!


Tony hawk..lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Did a lil sk8ing yesterday!! X games had me crunk!!


:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Who said white men can't jump


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Where's the duck hunt man im only 23 and y'all make me feel old lol *any of y'all get your AARP card yet *lol



BWAHAHAAHAHAHAH

Ima be young foreva!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Did a lil sk8ing yesterday!! X games had me crunk!!


How many battery's you runnin?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Who said white men can't jump


Wesley Snipes


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hope them boston cops off that mother fucker soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh, and......




*FUCK ISLAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*5.26.13*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Did a lil sk8ing yesterday!! X games had me crunk!!


Funny thing is is that I had to Ollie that fukn thing 8 tymes b 4 my wife finaly got the pic!! By the end I was ollie grab and 180ing that thing!! HAd my beer bottle riding shotgun on the pedal car aswell! I knew I wouldn't hit it!! Lol


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Next do a.laser flip


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Good job photoshopping the ramp out


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Good job photoshopping the ramp out


come on main i will bust it out at the next eventi had a lil sponcer wen i was 14!! and i can kik flip n e sk8 board period!! even those lil 12 inch sponge bob squarepants boards!! dont belive me bring the ratest board u can find and i will land a kik flip on it by 3rd try!!:420: with a beer!!! lmao


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ill bring my old powell peralta! good luck


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> ill bring my old powell peralta! good luck


Dew it! I will fakey 180 heel flip that one!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

DO A BARREL ROLL!!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

That reminds me of gleaming the cube


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> That reminds me of gleaming the cube


Lol remember that shit i still got it on VHS


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> That reminds me of gleaming the cube


Bad ass movie


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

So i was hittin switches last night and swung by my home girls house cuz she wanted to a ride to the club and the.bitch ask me why you put hydraulics on your car so i told her so i can see your titties bounce around lol



TO THE MUTHAFUCKIN TIZZOP


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> So i was hittin switches last night and swung by my home girls house cuz she wanted to a ride to the club and the.bitch ask me why you put hydraulics on your car so i told her so i can see your titties bounce around lol
> 
> 
> 
> TO THE MUTHAFUCKIN TIZZOP


pix r it didn't happen!! ( of the tittys) lmao


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> pix r it didn't happen!! ( of the tittys) lmao


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Bunch of old pervs lmao


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Yes we are


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lil Razo said:


> Bunch of old pervs lmao





Simon...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ANY PICS FROM THE LA GRAVE CAR SHOW HOMIES?:dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I seen alot on face book.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ANY PICS FROM THE LA GRAVE CAR SHOW HOMIES?:dunno:


you should have went


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

There was a car show???


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I got 12 more battery's in. For those needing


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> you should have went


 ^^^:yes:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I got 12 more battery's in. For those needing


Price?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

D13CHARRO said:


> Price?


$80 each


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Buenos Dias!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> Buenos Dias!


:h5:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

wish I could get this!
[url]http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/3677645703.html



[/URL]


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2!!!!


sixty7imp said:


> wish I could get this!
> [URL]http://dallas.craigslist.org/ndf/cto/3677645703.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*JC's Sixty-One in the DFW Airport commercial for Terminal A...*


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Lol thats badass


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> So i was hittin switches last night and swung by my home girls house cuz she wanted to a ride to the club and the.bitch ask me why you put hydraulics on your car so i told her so i can see your titties bounce around lol
> 
> 
> 
> TO THE MUTHAFUCKIN TIZZOP


Like this?

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/01/first-time-in-a-lowrider-hittin-switches/19154/


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

*WHO READY
*


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

MAJESTIX said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Like this?
> 
> http://www.lowridermagazine.com/videos/01/first-time-in-a-lowrider-hittin-switches/19154/


YEZZZ SSSIRRR


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> YEZZZ SSSIRRR


You know the dill, pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Great movie that and Rad.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> You know the dill, pics or it didn't happen!


GAWD DAMN lol I'll remember to bring a camera next time


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone going to Knon's old-school concert in Arlington May 3rd? I'm trying to figure out what time it starts since its on a Friday.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> GAWD DAMN lol I'll remember to bring a camera next time


:dunno: why not go on a cruz now:dunno:












wit da camera


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> I have the following uo for grabs??
> 1964 black Texas plate 35 buks
> yellow Felix plate plastic 20 buks
> 64 ss bucket seat with trim drivers side only 40 buks
> ...


 dr:drama: almost done


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Dunk im still waiting on that laser flip homie lol


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :wave:


I assume your waving cause your going, do you know what time it starts.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

We giving away Prizes Not awards!! Texas Ranger Tickets, Ranger Ice chest, Car care kits, Gift cards. Aint nobody doing like we do!!! FREE FREE FREE!! Come out show support!! Anyone can win!! See everyone there!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Dunk im still waiting on that laser flip homie lol


lol!! don't even no wat a laser flip is!! I was skating 20 years ago!! there were no lasers!!! lmao


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Jaun said he is doing a daisy dukes car wash at picnic. All money donated to the abused husband shelter of ft worth. You one time chance to have Jaun was yo ride in daisy dukes


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds tempting


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> lol!! don't even no wat a laser flip is!! I was skating 20 years ago!! there were no lasers!!! lmao


I was 3 when u was skating old timer lol


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

817.TX. said:


> We giving away Prizes Not awards!! Texas Ranger Tickets, Ranger Ice chest, Car care kits, Gift cards. Aint nobody doing like we do!!! FREE FREE FREE!! Come out show support!! Anyone can win!! See everyone there!! :nicoderm:


Hell yeah I'll be there for sure in my cutty. Can't wait!!


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

outlawcrewcab said:


> View attachment 636738
> 
> Jaun said he is doing a daisy dukes car wash at picnic. All money donated to the abused husband shelter of ft worth. You one time chance to have Jaun was yo ride in daisy dukes


Lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

MAJESTIX said:


>


Pretty Cool..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> We giving away Prizes Not awards!! Texas Ranger Tickets, Ranger Ice chest, Car care kits, Gift cards. Aint nobody doing like we do!!! FREE FREE FREE!! Come out show support!! Anyone can win!! See everyone there!! :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 636399


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ill be there serg!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Ill be there serg!



Thanks homie..


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I was rollin past mount olive and this old lady started throwin.her hand up tellin me to hop it lol hell yeah you know what it is you old bitch 


TO THE MUTHAFUCKIN TIPPY TOP


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Ill be there serg!


pix of dukes:roflmao:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> pix of dukes:roflmao:


:naughty:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Picked this up this past week runs good a/c clean car may be for sale


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

A lil pic of my baby chillin in the Sun 

Nice vid top Dogg


----------



## diamondhill (May 20, 2009)

15in Cragars 50 spokes $450 817 323 9456


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> A lil pic of my baby chillin in the Sun
> 
> Nice vid top Dogg


Like a boss!


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

diamondhill said:


> View attachment 637161
> View attachment 637161
> View attachment 637161
> 15in Cragars 50 spokes $450 817 323 9456


Do you have all four, are they unilug?


----------



## diamondhill (May 20, 2009)

Pop Top Regal said:


> Do you have all four, are they unilug?


Yes all 4 , i tnink they're uni lug. Txt me., I hardly get on here anymore . 817 323 9456


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

Whats up fellas it's lucio just wanted to let everyone know about a new Facebook page I will be posting up pictures from upcoming events and I have pictures from past events like Easter and this past sat carshow.I would reall apprecite everyone to like this page..
Thank you everyone


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

I searched for it, but can't find it I searched "images and more"


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

you gotta type of the whole thing images in more and killer shots


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

I copy and pasted what you wrote, no results, put the link up.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ULC MEETING TONITE AT BILLY MINERS 830


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TTT FUNKY TOWN!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sigala said:


> View attachment 637072
> View attachment 637072
> 
> 
> Picked this up this past week runs good a/c clean car may be for sale


Nice How Much Shipped ..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ULC MEETING TONITE AT BILLY MINERS 830


TTT


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Nice How Much Shipped ..


Free shipping I'm not that far from you


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^:worship:^^ TAKE IT TO THE PATE SWAP-MEET YOU WILL SELL IT FOR SURE HOMIE! BUY A SPACE!


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> ^^:worship:^^ TAKE IT TO THE PATE SWAP-MEET YOU WILL SELL IT FOR SURE HOMIE! BUY A SPACE!


Yeah I am thinking about it but I already have a couple of people interested in it thanks bro


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Trying to hurry up at work so I can make it on time for the meeting..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Sigala said:


> View attachment 637072
> View attachment 637072
> 
> 
> Picked this up this past week runs good a/c clean car may be for sale


price?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Meeting was live last night


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

IF ANYONE NEED HELP ON LOST TITLE OR NO TITLES. GIVE ME A CALL 817-658-8954


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ElMexicano said:


> IF ANYONE NEED HELP ON LOST TITLE OR NO TITLES. GIVE ME A CALL 817-658-8954


what can you do with a title that the seller didn't sign before he died? most people are just gonna say sign his name on it, but wana avoid any bs at the dmv!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Well should of thought about that before u killed him BWAHAHAHAH


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Well should of thought about that before u killed him BWAHAHAHAH


man you got jokes for everything i post or anything that has to do with me on this site. so whats the deal, did i know you in the past or something? you said you thought i was black, like the color of my skin means shit......so..........:dunno:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

npazzin said:


> price?


I think I seen him posted it for 4,000


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

npazzin said:


> man you got jokes for everything i post or anything that has to do with me on this site. so whats the deal, did i know you in the past or something? you said you thought i was black, like the color of my skin means shit......so..........:dunno:


Its a joke man chill lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

JOKES ON YOU, LIKE I GIVE A SHIT BOUT WHAT ANYONES SAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Even my mother told me ive always had the attitued like "FUCK YOU" even as a lil kid, says fuck was my first word!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Npazzin


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> I think I seen him posted it for 4,000


4000 obo car is on point power windows clean interior a/c dual flow master exhaust 307 v8 , alarm, interior and trunk lights work has 4 6x9 across the back kenwood in dash head unit with an Orion amp for the mids. Don't think it's hooked up though. Electric fan this car would not need much to be a clean ass lowrider. Hit me up if interested. Also have the og owners manual


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> JOKES ON YOU, LIKE I GIVE A SHIT BOUT WHAT ANYONES SAYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Even my mother told me ive always had the attitued like "FUCK YOU" even as a lil kid, says fuck was my first word!


Calm down player. Dont punch your monitor bwahaha.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Calm down player. Dont punch your monitor bwahaha.


Was up Juan, what's going on this weekend? Did that good time rollers picnic get cancelled?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> Was up Juan, what's going on this weekend? Did that good time rollers picnic get cancelled?


Inked 1 what up homie are you going to mesa show...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> Was up Juan, what's going on this weekend? Did that good time rollers picnic get cancelled?


I think it did get canceled homie...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

SergDog82 said:


> Inked 1 what up homie are you going to mesa show...


No sir, I had to work today. Skim and Dirty n Primo rolled out there. Anything going on Sunday here? I was looking forward to get the family n car out to that picnic. Then I heard it got cancelled Serg.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Calm down player. Dont punch your monitor bwahaha.


lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> No sir, I had to work today. Skim and Dirty n Primo rolled out there. Anything going on Sunday here? I was looking forward to get the family n car out to that picnic. Then I heard it got cancelled Serg.


Did they take any cars..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> Was up Juan, what's going on this weekend? Did that good time rollers picnic get cancelled?


whats up brent? I guesit did. I aint heard anything else about it. Nothing tomorrow that I know of. Should have took ur og 60 to the pate swap meet.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

just heard theres gona be a lil car show in crowley behind "the" mcdonalds, they only have one. dude said it starts at noon


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

SergDog82 said:


> Did they take any cars..


They took skims car, he went to cali first to shoot for the cover of LRM and the to Mesa and the guys met up out there


juangotti said:


> whats up brent? I guesit did. I aint heard anything else about it. Nothing tomorrow that I know of. Should have took ur og 60 to the pate swap meet.


I wish bro, I had to work.


npazzin said:


> just heard theres gona be a lil car show in crowley behind "the" mcdonalds, they only have one. dude said it starts at noon


Cool homie, i wanted to get out and do a LiL cruising ! Thank you


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

All its all good. There will be more.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> They took skims car, he went to cali first to shoot for the cover of LRM and the to Mesa and the guys met up out there
> 
> I wish bro, I had to work.
> 
> Cool homie, i wanted to get out and do a LiL cruising ! Thank you


Nice hey homie I text you right now...


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Gawd damn skim got into lowrider magazine again


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lil Razo said:


> Gawd damn skim got into lowrider magazine again


Check out the 60s topic,he posted a bunch of pics there from the shoot and show! He killed em in Mesa LRM supershow ! Texas doin it ! I took 2nd a couple weeks ago at Santa FE LRM show and this weeks he took 1st and that's goin up against El Ray ! Congrats to the homie for putting it down


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Shit bringing it back to Texas showin em how we do it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Check out the 60s topic,he posted a bunch of pics there from the shoot and show! He killed em in Mesa LRM supershow ! Texas doin it ! I took 2nd a couple weeks ago at Santa FE LRM show and this weeks he took 1st and that's goin up against El Ray ! Congrats to the homie for putting it down


:thumbsup: That's bad ass, Congrats to You and Skim.:h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup: That's bad ass, Congrats to You and Skim.:h5:


X64BEAT EL RAY:worship:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> X64BEAT EL RAY:worship:


My bad,skim told me El Ray was in the radical class, but still took first in full custom. Sorry had the wrong info fellas


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

here you go Alex...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT! for the funk.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

wickedimage63 said:


> here you go Alex...
> 
> View attachment 639091


Thanks.. When I Left The Swap Meet It Took Me An Hour To Get Downtown... Friday Afternoon Traffic AN't No Joke...:run:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks.. When I Left The Swap Meet It Took Me An Hour To Get Downtown... Friday Afternoon Traffic AN't No Joke...:run:


LOL! shit they have it all jack up right in there...texas traffic and friday afternoon too no bueno!


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Open event for solo riders or spectators


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/ImagesAndMoreAndKillerShots. Check out the Pic's also going to be taking orders for posters and Prints...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

A&M-Custom said:


> http://www.facebook.com/ImagesAndMoreAndKillerShots. Check out the Pic's also going to be taking orders for posters and Prints...


nice work bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup: That's bad ass, Congrats to You and Skim.:h5:


Thanks Alex ! Texas ain't playin! I hope it's a good summer and we all get out and have a good time riding !!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big Shout Out to Tim & Bruce out at LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS!! Hit them up for all your 1958-1964 Chevy Impala Needs!! :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :nicoderm:


Thanks for the parts benny!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Big Shout Out to Tim & Bruce out at LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS!! Hit them up for all your 1958-1964 Chevy Impala Needs!! :nicoderm:


X2


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Anybody riding out to Malo cc picnic this Sunday?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Thanks for the parts benny!


NO PROBLEM


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Map from the 60s!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Map from the 60s!! :nicoderm:



SELL IT TO ME BRO HOW MUCH?


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Inked1 said:


> Thanks Alex ! Texas ain't playin! I hope it's a good summer and we all get out and have a good time riding !!


:yes:yessir


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

817.TX. said:


> Big Shout Out to Tim & Bruce out at LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS!! Hit them up for all your 1958-1964 Chevy Impala Needs!! :nicoderm:


yes sir thanks bruce for the hook up.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Map from the 60s!! :nicoderm:


 I got one of the current city and our reach grows even further out AHAHA


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

congrats to the homie Skim, bad ass ride


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> Anybody riding out to Malo cc picnic this Sunday?


I will be there... MAYBE JUST MAYBE with my 62 :x:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I will be there... MAYBE JUST MAYBE with my 62 :x:


IF YOU DO TAKE THE 62 SCOOP ME UP BRO!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> IF YOU DO TAKE THE 62 SCOOP ME UP BRO!


J/K BRO GET ON THE GRIND AND GET THAT 62 TO THE PICNIC!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Map from the 60s!! :nicoderm:


For some reason i feel like saying the cyrus speech from the warriors CAN YOU DIG IT CAAAAAAAAAAN YOUUUUUUUUUUUU DIG IIIIIIIITTTT


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Big Shout Out to Tim & Bruce out at LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS!! Hit them up for all your 1958-1964 Chevy Impala Needs!! :nicoderm:


 x64 bruce hook me up with my front and rear disc.. brakes kit.......:thumbsup:


----------



## A&M-Custom (Aug 29, 2011)

wickedimage63 said:


> nice work bro.:thumbsup:


thanks bro appreciate it just uploaded some more pictures I have been working on


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

To the top


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Texas 61 Impala said:


> :cheesy:


 You got any good radiators?


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

sixty7imp said:


> You got any good radiators?


I HAVE ONE OFF MY 66!


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/15-v...87-buick-regal-fort-worth-texas-new-post.html


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone got an old "phat link" chain wheel they wana get rid of? 

also who wants to come over an help me take the bed off my truck tonight so i can put in a new fuel pump in the tank? :dunno:



lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> anyone got an old "phat link" chain wheel they wana get rid of?
> 
> also who wants to come over an help me take the bed off my truck tonight so i can put in a new fuel pump in the tank? :dunno:
> 
> ...


I GOT A 12 INCH CHROME CHAIN STEERING WHEEL! DONT NO IF ITS FAT LINK BUT I TAKE 30 BUKS! TEXT FER PIX!


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Fort Worth got my 64 coupe for sale. I am giving it away at this price. Look at the link to craigslist add. This is Turtle's old 64 if anyone is familiar with it. 2k need it gone by this weekend! If I cant get 2k I will just sit on it. http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/3719574224.html 
Call Jay 817-845-8332 for details


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Quick someone buy my monte so i can get that 64 lol all bs aside i think that's my brothers old 64.


----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

I have a set of brand new classic performance parts coils springs for 1958-1964 impala $100
Also a brand new pair black magic hydraulics 12' silver bullet chrome cylinders $80


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

green ice said:


> I have a set of brand new classic performance parts coils springs for 1958-1964 impala $100
> Also a brand new pair black magic hydraulics 12' silver bullet chrome cylinders $80


 front or rear coils springs


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

show67 said:


> front or rear coils springs


Front coils


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

jbrazy said:


> Fort Worth got my 64 coupe for sale. I am giving it away at this price. Look at the link to craigslist add. This is Turtle's old 64 if anyone is familiar with it. 2k need it gone by this weekend! If I cant get 2k I will just sit on it. http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/3719574224.html
> Call Jay 817-845-8332 for details


DYAM THAS A STEAL! THIS CAR IS DAM NEAR READY FER PAINT AND INT IS DONE!!! WISH I HAD 2STACKS!!! 




WELLL IM 

"GOING GOING BAK BAK 2 CALI CALI" SEE YALL NEXT WEEK!!!!!


----------



## El Gato Negro 62 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

homies im posting these for a friend wants 350.00 OBO. PM if interested


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

also have these for a 64 impala dr.door,pas.door,and drivers side fender well he said make offer.



















pm with any interest...appericate it homies


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT fort worth


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

HERES A FEW GOOD CAR SHOW PIX WIT ME AN MY BOY!! WAT BETTER PLACE TO HAVE A SNACK OUTA THE SUN??


----------



## El Gato Negro 62 (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Posting these up for my dad 14x7 with new china gold hexs they look good but 1 has loose spokes another has one missing would make good spares shoot me an offer


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> HERES A FEW GOOD CAR SHOW PIX WIT ME AN MY BOY!! WAT BETTER PLACE TO HAVE A SNACK OUTA THE SUN??


:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Foros, cinco de mayo weekend coming up


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Roll call for the malo show


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Roll call for the malo show


Here


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Roll call for the malo show


when, where, didn't see the flyier


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Roll call for the malo show


im there! lmk whos down to ride out ill meet somewhere.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lil Razo said:


> Posting these up for my dad 14x7 with new china gold hexs they look good but 1 has loose spokes another has one missing would make good spares shoot me an offer


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> HERES A FEW GOOD CAR SHOW PIX WIT ME AN MY BOY!! WAT BETTER PLACE TO HAVE A SNACK OUTA THE SUN??


yessir!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Roll call for the malo show


man I would love to go! had a blast last year!! going to b n cali! yall b safe and show everybody how funky town has a good tyme:thumbsup:

and tony congrats on the 60 man!! just wen I think cars cant get n e cleaner u bust off and buy another and top the last!! big props homie! nice to see peps get big tyme and still act the same!!! props brother


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> when, where, didn't see the flyier


Flier on this page. couple posts up


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*VFW Benefit CAR SHOW POST 8235 Ft Worth*

*[URL]http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/183236-techniques-dfw-cc-7th-annual-elks-lodge-124-benefit-car-show-12.html#post16618317**

WAS MOVED TO THE VFW IN FT WORTH JUNE 23, 2013*[/URL]


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## El Gato Negro 62 (May 1, 2013)

*My 62*


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

El Gato ***** 62 said:


> View attachment 640953
> View attachment 640954
> View attachment 640955
> View attachment 640956
> View attachment 640957


looking good Felix :thumbsup:. See you Sunday bro


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Already!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn i wanna paint my car


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Flier on this page. couple posts up


 might have to check this out, thanks


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

blanco said:


> TGIF


 X2, ur 64 done?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Whos goin with me to see George Clinton an tne Parliament funkadelic?!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Gonna try hard to pull the deuce out this weekend. Cant wait. See yall on the blvd!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

El Gato ***** 62 said:


> View attachment 640953
> View attachment 640954
> View attachment 640955
> View attachment 640956
> View attachment 640957


:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## El Gato Negro 62 (May 1, 2013)

wickedimage63 said:


> looking good Felix :thumbsup:. See you Sunday bro


Already Homie Thanks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Beer-Ritas to start this Cinco De Mayo Weekend!! :nicoderm:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

npazzin said:


> X2, ur 64 done?


Not yet almost


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

NAWMSAYIN


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Should be out there tomorrow. Grillen


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

Crusin thru north side


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Got Packed Today At The Park... Sorry No Pics..


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Yup good turnout


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Hella good time today. Shout out to strictly familia and Malo car clubs. You guys did it big


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hell yeah... Good seeing err body out today. To bad my ride broke down on the way home.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ahh bummer. What happen


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

Alright who got pics of that model that came through today at rockwood! Mannn she look good as fuhhh!! Hijo suu!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Which one?


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

juangotti said:


> Which one?


The one towards the end of the grill out


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I was definitely digging this!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Ahh bummer. What happen


rear in went out on me..locked up.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

:thumbsup:nice pics


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT...for the funk!!!


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

Good picnic homies good to see everyone out it was a badass day


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesir it was live


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> Posting these up for my dad 14x7 with new china gold hexs they look good but 1 has loose spokes another has one missing would make good spares shoot me an offer


Let me edit this 6 14x7 s two are spares 4 adapters and 4 gold hexs


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

My dad wants 500 for everything but open to offers trades etc parts for his two door caddi set a rims let me know what y'all got u will be helping me out im tired of trippin over them when im goin to the kitchen lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

U.L.C. MEETING THIS THURSDAY AT BILLY MINERS AT 8:30. IF U HAVE A UPCOMING EVENT PLEASE HAVE A REPRESENTATIVE THERE TO SPEAK ON IT SO WE CAN GET THE MOST UP TO DATE AND ACCURATE INFORMATION


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> My dad wants 500 for everything but open to offers trades etc parts for his two door caddi set a rims let me know what y'all got u will be helping me out im tired of trippin over them when im goin to the kitchen lol


I got 200...


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Throw in the 6 deuce and we got a deal


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

87'luxury said:


> Alright who got pics of that model that came through today at rockwood! Mannn she look good as fuhhh!! Hijo suu!


Yo lux which one u talkin bout


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

Lil Razo said:


> Yo lux which one u talkin bout


She's none of these... Everybody towards the end of it knows what she looked like..... Had EVERYBODY STARING!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Lol damn in love like a mutha fucka i didn't get to make it so missed out on that shit cleaned the car in and out for nothin


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

Lil Razo said:


> Lol damn in love like a mutha fucka i didn't get to make it so missed out on that shit cleaned the car in and out for nothin


Haha! Nombre everybody was! Hasta yo mero enseñaba las nalgas! She was pretty much dressed like a pin up.... And damn that sucks, I made it late, but it was still packed


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

Attached Thumbnails


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

This who you guys talkin bout?.....


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

TO THE TOP MORE PICS ..............


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

-SUPER62- said:


> This who you guys talkin bout?.....


Awww yeahh that's who I'm talking about! NICE!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Posing with the deuce...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

-SUPER62- said:


> Posing with the deuce...



Fuckin nice!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

THERE WE GO!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

LOL!! NICE PICS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I was able to pull my ride out this weekend. She rolled a little rough but not bad for the inaugural run.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Daaaaaammmmmnnnn its nicer than i thought


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Its rough bro... I am not doing a resto on it anytime soon considuring I have my 64 I am restoring. I am thinking of getting the front/back seat and door panels redone in some way. I want to throw sum wires on it but I have grown fond of the caps. Number 1 is to get it running immaculate.. This is my first Impala I have owned and driven and could not be more satisfied with it.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

-SUPER62- said:


> Posing with the deuce...



:worship:^^^^^^^


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Its rough bro... I am not doing a resto on it anytime soon considuring I have my 64 I am restoring. I am thinking of getting the front/back seat and door panels redone in some way. I want to throw sum wires on it but I have grown fond of the caps. Number 1 is to get it running immaculate.. This is my first Impala I have owned and driven and could not be more satisfied with it.


You wanna talk about rough have u seen my monte or my impala lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> You wanna talk about rough have u seen my monte or my impala lol


HAHA Sell them both and go by a mini van baller.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Shit i aint gonna lie sometimes i wanna give up on them hoes but like Forrest Gump said (i gone this far might as well keep goin)lol


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/3790975387.html

Found this on Craigslist if anybody looking for a 64


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

That moment when u see a car that u had the money to buy but u already spent it FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCKK


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sigala said:


> http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/3790975387.html
> 
> Found this on Craigslist if anybody looking for a 64


looks like a good builder


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> looks like a good builder


X64


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Damn, show looked like a good one. Missed it cause my car is getting worked on. Jose and Juan killen it with the Deuces !! Impala city round here!!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats poppin this weekend?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

YAAAY got a mystery leak in my trunk cant.wait.to tear apart my pump again.......fuckin shit


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Whats poppin this weekend?


bottles an cans


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> YAAAY got a mystery leak in my trunk cant.wait.to tear apart my pump again.......fuckin shit


 should be too hard to find, considering there are only so many places for a pump to leak lol good luck


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ware it leaking from?? moter ware then it ur gear seal!
block = fitting on top!
tank meets block = tank ring!!!

got bak from cali yesterday!!

saw a few low lows!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> I was able to pull my ride out this weekend. She rolled a little rough but not bad for the inaugural run.


Cant wait til I have my 6fo out there!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> ware it leaking from?? moter ware then it ur gear seal!
> block = fitting on top!
> tank meets block = tank ring!!!
> 
> ...


For a second there i thought that was fortworth as many low lows we have here lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Cant wait til I have my 6fo out there!! :nicoderm:


 X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> ware it leaking from?? moter ware then it ur gear seal!
> block = fitting on top!
> tank meets block = tank ring!!!
> 
> ...


welcome back homie


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

wickedimage63 said:


> welcome back homie


X2


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

npazzin said:


> X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!


sup alex I heard Pate was off the chain man thats the first time I ever missed the swap meet


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yo skim it was good. I scooped up all kinds of shit


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Homies i have a new phone number ill give it to you at the ulc meeting see you there...


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I got a leak around the motor meets.the block so we all know what that means YAAAYYY


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> I got a leak around the motor meets.the block so we all know what that means YAAAYYY


 easy fix


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Wish it was friday!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ULC Meeting tonight. I aint trippen. close as its gonna get to Friday. See yall tonight!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> sup alex I heard Pate was off the chain man thats the first time I ever missed the swap meet


It Was Good.. I Just Went On Friday To Kick It With Tim & Bruce..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Throw Back Thursday

Me meeting a lowrider legend a couple years ago


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

who has Curtis phone number the guy that makes the awards ????


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> ULC Meeting tonight. I aint trippen. close as its gonna get to Friday. See yall tonight!


 see you tonight homie..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Curtis who?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 639338


 don't forget june 23 2013...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

npazzin said:


> Curtis who?


 some guy that makes awards he goes to the ULC meeting he also throws car shows...


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

What we can make our own awards? I want one.that says best paint lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> some guy that makes awards he goes to the ULC meeting he also throws car shows...


 thought you were talkin bout slade, he still with yalls club?


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

This question has probably been asked before have any of you guys purchased a vehicle with no title and were able to get a title later on a classic car for example? Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Sigala said:


> This question has probably been asked before have any of you guys purchased a vehicle with no title and were able to get a title later on a classic car for example? Any info would be greatly appreciated


Many ways to get a title bro. Get the car as cheap as you can then go file for a title

This is who I use.


Jackies Auto Title Service | Lost Titles | Bonded Titles | Have Title Problems?


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Many ways to get a title bro. Get the car as cheap as you can then go file for a title
> 
> This is who I use.
> 
> ...


Good looking out bro


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

npazzin said:


> thought you were talkin bout slade, he still with yalls club?


No not in the club anymore its been a few months already. .


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Thinking it is bad luck to not name a car i finally got my vent cover from my cousin looks a bit rough up close but makes me happy lol


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Let me know what y'all think


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

X2


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Let me know what y'all think


looks like an upgrade:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> No not in the club anymore its been a few months already. .


 im not surprised! Lmao


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Sigala said:


> Good looking out bro


 X2!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Finnaly gettin back to my rusty old fo, just need exhaust an plates! If i can get out therr to roll with yall , my car will just make yalls cars look that much better, kinda like a fine bitch that always has a fat ugly friend that follows her everywhere LOL


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

booty kit!!!!! 


this car was n a city that was under water for 25 years and just resurfaced!!! u think that booty kit is fer sale!! or that str8 6??


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Atleast the white walls are still white lol


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*ALL LATE-CINCO DE MAYO MALO CAR CLUB PICNIC*


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

[I
MG]http://i749.photobucket.com/albums/xx138/tingos54/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG1716_zpseb953977.jpg[/IMG]






9.photobucket.com/user/tingos54/media/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG1722_zpsd695208d.jpg.html]







[/URL]


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

GREAT TURN OUT LAST SUNDAY,,,,,,,,,,I think cars parked on the grass looked better in the pics than in the actual parking lot


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*5.26.13*


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

^^^:thumbsup:^^^


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lovin this weather


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

This is a top down.kinda day


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lil Razo said:


> This is a top down.kinda day


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Today we work on my bros 63ss


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> This is a top down.kinda day


X64


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

64 coupe perfect project. http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/3719574224.html. Hurry up nd buy! New pics from today in craigslist add. 
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/3719574224.html


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice if had the money i would be all over that like a white girl at a black party lol


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Lol


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Who all has panels in there trunk? I wanna do my trunk but i wanted to go with sheet metal since i can get it for nothin all day but i don't know how its done


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Hit up tomas of the big M


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

What's good fellas, hope you guys can make it and if ya Hop Sam Torres is putting down big money. A lot guys coming from out of state so it should get interesting. Two Tonz from lowrider is coming that Friday to shoot cars at the cruise Saturday and picnic Sunday ! Should be a good time at the lake to for the kiddos !


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> What's good fellas, hope you guys can make it and if ya Hop Sam Torres is putting down big money. A lot guys coming from out of state so it should get interesting. Two Tonz from lowrider is coming that Friday to shoot cars at the cruise Saturday and picnic Sunday ! Should be a good time at the lake to for the kiddos !


I'll be there.


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

runninlow said:


> I'll be there.


me 2! maybe funky town outa have a cruz to roll there!!:dunno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Who is going to be the first in the funk to get there hands on them NEW 520's? 










Not Cokers
Not 30 year old 520's 

These mofos look bad!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Who is going to be the first in the funk to get there hands on them NEW 520's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awe chit! how much and ware??


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

NEW PAGE!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Wifes grandma is in hospice, could use all the prayers yall can spare. Were all here waitin for Jesus to come for her


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

4th Annual Memorial Day Weekend going down again. For more info please click here https://www.facebook.com/events/625856770761931/



FORT WORTH LOWRIDERS!!! This is going to be a BOMB ass weekend!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> awe chit! how much and ware??


http://www.premiumsportway.com/

THESE ARE THE NEW WAY TO ROLL!!!

FOR LOWRIDERS BY LOWRIDERS


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> Wifes grandma is in hospice, could use all the prayers yall can spare. Were all here waitin for Jesus to come for her


:angel:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

npazzin said:


> Wifes grandma is in hospice, could use all the prayers yall can spare. Were all here waitin for Jesus to come for her


Yes sir, when me and my daughter say prayers tonight she will be in them bro!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks yall, every bit helps!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Wifes grandma is in hospice, could use all the prayers yall can spare. Were all here waitin for Jesus to come for her


I gotcha


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

npazzin said:


> Wifes grandma is in hospice, could use all the prayers yall can spare. Were all here waitin for Jesus to come for her



Ill cosign on some prayers bro!!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Finally found the reason of my leaking lol and i got some two door Fleetwood parts if any body lookin let me know


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

U getting rid of them low joe plates. Ill take em


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

This one is just laying around i got the tank to if u need just come get it


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

When?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Finally found the reason of my leaking lol and i got some two door Fleetwood parts if any body lookin let me know


What kind of fleetwood parts you got


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

When ever and chris got mostly every thing except front fillers front end is off and doors and trunk lid let me know cause its goin to the junk yard


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

My bad Chris its a coupe deville


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Mornin yall


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> When ever and chris got mostly every thing except front fillers front end is off and doors and trunk lid let me know cause its goin to the junk yard


Ill come by after work


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Mornin yall


HOPE ALL IS WELL BRO! PRAYERS GO OUT:angel:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Come out and support this event homies..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> What's good fellas, hope you guys can make it and if ya Hop Sam Torres is putting down big money. A lot guys coming from out of state so it should get interesting. Two Tonz from lowrider is coming that Friday to shoot cars at the cruise Saturday and picnic Sunday ! Should be a good time at the lake to for the kiddos !




Ill be there homie ..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> HOPE ALL IS WELL BRO! PRAYERS GO OUT:angel:


 thankz bro


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Im looking for a 63 convertible frame if any one has one for sale,pm me


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MTZ6484 (Jun 28, 2012)

Lil Razo said:


> When ever and chris got mostly every thing except front fillers front end is off and doors and trunk lid let me know cause its goin to the junk yard


Got any pixs homie??


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Naw not at the moment homie but the body straight get more partin it out than selling it whole pm me your number if u interested in some parts its a coupe deville not Fleetwood i typed it wrong i dont know the difference and dont really care to learn lol


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 646267
> 
> 
> Come out and support this event homies..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

npazzin said:


> Wifes grandma is in hospice, could use all the prayers yall can spare. Were all here waitin for Jesus to come for her


very sorry to hear that man.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Naw not at the moment homie but the body straight get more partin it out than selling it whole pm me your number if u interested in some parts its a coupe deville not Fleetwood i typed it wrong i dont know the difference and dont really care to learn lol


thnks for them parts bro.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> :thumbsup:



See you at your show homie..


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

juangotti said:


> thnks for them parts bro.


Aint no problem u have better use for them than i did


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Coolio. 


WHAT UP FORT WORTH? Who is going to the show at the church?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Skim said:


> very sorry to hear that man.


No body gets out alive bro, an thanks. Pm me ur num, lost all my contacts


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Coolio.
> 
> 
> WHAT UP FORT WORTH? Who is going to the show at the church?


ware an wen?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Saturday Our Lady Of Guadalupe Church 

Standard car show times


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Saturday Our Lady Of Guadalupe Church
> 
> Standard car show times


dyam im booket fer saterday!!1 yall have fun and rep tha funk!!:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:machinegunmy car)


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

thanks again Benny for the trim!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> thanks again Benny for the trim!


NO PROBLEM BRO!:h5:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Any one got an old hydro motor. Dont have to be working. Just need one


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Does any one have one of these alternator brackets laying around i need one for my impala i was going to order one but was wondering if someone had one


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I need one of these if anybody has one they don't need


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Two Tonz from lowrider magazine had posted this on Instagram the other day , if you guys no any girls to model or if your car is ready to shoot for the mag. He said he will doing that at our picnic, hope everyone can make it and get some more cars from around here shot for the magazine !


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Mornin bump! ,hope yall made it through the storms an fams all ok!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> I need one of these if anybody has one they don't need


I MIGHT HAVE ONE! COME TAKE A LOOK!!!IF SO SHES URS!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Any one got an old hydro motor. Dont have to be working. Just need one


I GOT A SMOKED CHROME MOTER!! IF U WANT IT COME GET IT!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

PIC OF THE DAY!!! THROW BACK


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Mornin bump! ,hope yall made it through the storms an fams all ok!


X64


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> :machinegunmy car)


IMA STOP BY SATERDAY IF U GONA B HOME!!! LEME NO IF U STILL NEED THAT VOLT REG AND I WILL SEE IF I STILL HAVE THAT NEW ONE!!:thumbsup: YO 64 WILL ROLL


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ya man bring it!


----------



## Big Bruce (Feb 4, 2009)

whats up homies anybody know where i can get some batterys at in ft worth area????


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I get mine from contennital on foch st off of 7th st i think it was 70 for 1100 cca and 40 for the refurbished ones i think could be wrong


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> I get mine from contennital on foch st off of 7th st i think it was 70 for 1100 cca and 40 for the refurbished ones i think could be wrong


MAN I USE TO LIVE ON FOCH ST.. LIKE 5 YEARS I STAYED THERE!! KINDA BY THE 7TH STREET MOTGOMERY WARD BUILDING B 4 IT GOT ALL FANCY!! GOOD TIMES!!! HAD A 3 BEADROOM HOME WITH FENCED BACKYARD THAT I RENTED FER 450 A MONTH!!! HELLOFA DEAL!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> MAN I USE TO LIVE ON FOCH ST.. LIKE 5 YEARS I STAYED THERE!! KINDA BY THE 7TH STREET MOTGOMERY WARD BUILDING B 4 IT GOT ALL FANCY!! GOOD TIMES!!! HAD A 3 BEADROOM HOME WITH FENCED BACKYARD THAT I RENTED FER 450 A MONTH!!! HELLOFA DEAL!!!!


I stayed of the corner of foch and mercedes for a few years.... Before the development.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> MAN I USE TO LIVE ON FOCH ST.. LIKE 5 YEARS I STAYED THERE!! KINDA BY THE 7TH STREET MOTGOMERY WARD BUILDING B 4 IT GOT ALL FANCY!! GOOD TIMES!!! HAD A 3 BEADROOM HOME WITH FENCED BACKYARD THAT I RENTED FER 450 A MONTH!!! HELLOFA DEAL!!!!


Not tryin to sound like a dick but gawd damn how old are you chris those 1985 rent right there


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Big Bruce said:


> whats up homies anybody know where i can get some batterys at in ft worth area????


Hit up Joe Outlaw


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I stayed of the corner of foch and mercedes for a few years.... Before the development.


I was two blocks south of white settlement road!! 1 good thing about living in the hood is the police don't sweat the small stuff!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Not tryin to sound like a dick but gawd damn how old are you chris those 1985 rent right there


lmao!!! na man im 35 going on 50!!!! I just moved out on my own at 15!! thought I knew it all and slowly found I didn't no chit!!lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Not tryin to sound like a dick but gawd damn how old are you chris those 1985 rent right there


plus that's hood price on rent!! crackheads will mow yo lawn fer 10 buks all day long!! even had one come get me half way threw his mow to show me a 2 foot pot plant I didn't even no was growing in my bac yard!!!! now that's an honest crackhead!:roflmao:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I stayed of the corner of foch and mercedes for a few years.... Before the development.


I CALL BULLSHIT!!!!
U WERNT BORN TILL AFTER THE DEVELOPMENT!!! LMAO



j/k main


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I stayed of the corner of foch and mercedes for a few years.... Before the development.


I worked at the body shop near white settlement and foch! they only did high end euro shit!! I was a grunt there fer 3 years! unfortunately didn't learn a dam thing bout body werk!! FUK


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

My homies dads transmission shop used to be a block or two up from movie taverns


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I was a Porsche tech for 5 years at autobahn. There on white settlement


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town$$$

T G I F$


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*5.18.13*


----------



## OG4DR (Jun 2, 2011)

Anyone have gbody coil springs laying around they want to get rid of? I have an 80 monte that previous owner heated the springs and they pretty much collapsed on themselves


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

OG4DR said:


> Anyone have gbody coil springs laying around they want to get rid of? I have an 80 monte that previous owner heated the springs and they pretty much collapsed on themselves


 sorry to hear that bro, some people are hacks an don't think shit through!!!


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

64 coupe for sale craigslist add has pics. http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/3719574224.html someone come swoop this project up​


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

jbrazy said:


> 64 coupe for sale craigslist add has pics. http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/3719574224.html someone come swoop this project up​


Dyam! Why hasnt this sold


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Cause he aint sent me the pic i asked for yet


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Any one have any kick panels that they dont need let me know


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

wheres that church show today?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Memorial Day Weekend Lowrider Picnic and Cruise going down May 25th and 26th!!! Bring the family this is a 2 day event! 2 days of straight lowriding! FREE FREE FREE!!! The only lowrider event going down in FORT WORTH TEXAS that weekend... Memorial Day Weekend AKA Lowrider Weekend!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

We will have maps for the cruise at the ulc meeting on Thursday so come by Billy miners at 830. We will also have maps at Rockwood park at 6pm before we begin the cruise on Saturday


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I heard the drive in opened up in Ft Worth.. I'm gonna have to go check it out next week. Anyone been thier already..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I went last nite John, it was bad ass imo except that 2bd movie ends late as hell


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT 1 WEEK AWAY FORT WORTH!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Memorial Day Weekend Lowrider Picnic and Cruise going down May 25th and 26th!!! Bring the family this is a 2 day event! 2 days of straight lowriding! FREE FREE FREE!!! The only lowrider event going down in FORT WORTH TEXAS that weekend... Memorial Day Weekend AKA Lowrider Weekend!!!


shoot me sum info on these so I can figure out if I can go r not!!:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> shoot me sum info on these so I can figure out if I can go r not!!:thumbsup:


Flyers been posted more then once.

But for your Chris


https://www.facebook.com/events/625856770761931/


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Man I need to stop planning thing Memorial Day weekend, this is the second or third year I've missed it


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Flyers been posted more then once.
> 
> But for your Chris
> 
> ...


ur so good to me juan ima b there sunday but tied up saterday!!! see yall at da park:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking for old used non working hydro pump motor and a block. LMK if you got one. This is for a project I got in mind. LMK


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tma6nxgvFsw


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Memorial Day Weekend Lowrider Picnic and Cruise going down May 25th and 26th!!! Bring the family this is a 2 day event! 2 days of straight lowriding! FREE FREE FREE!!! The only lowrider event going down in FORT WORTH TEXAS that weekend... Memorial Day Weekend AKA Lowrider Weekend!!!


TTT


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I didn't know u skateboard


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BE SAFE TODAY FOLKS!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Looking for old used non working hydro pump motor and a block. LMK if you got one. This is for a project I got in mind. LMK


Got a tank and smoket moter u can hav main!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

might take u up on the motor


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tma6nxgvFsw


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Mornin yall, cant wait to get back to the garage!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Mornin yall, cant wait to get back to the garage!!!


first thing put new fuel filter on and roll that bitch to the nearest gas station and fill up with premimum:thumbsup: that gas was dirty!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^ HAHA FOREAL!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

its gonna take a few filters an trips to the gas station, fuel ain't the only thing dirty on this car. i should have taken a pic of all the dirt that falls off this bitch when i shut the door! lol


dunk420 said:


> first thing put new fuel filter on and roll that bitch to the nearest gas station and fill up with premimum:thumbsup: that gas was dirty!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Come on Thursday, ready for my 4 day weekend!


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

ttt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats up Fort Worth! Who ready to ride this weekend?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

You takin the duece?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> You takin the duece?


Yesir!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

wish I could roll my 64, but I might roll out there anyway an check it out


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

You takin a deuce


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I broke the caddy. If I come I'll be in the vette


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Whats up Fort Worth! Who ready to ride this weekend?


 But I will be busting a lil something else out!! :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## malo DFW (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVC4fnJ9Y4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## malo DFW (Mar 13, 2012)

http://[URL="http://www.youtube.com"]www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVC4fn-J9Y4&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/URL]


----------



## malo DFW (Mar 13, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVC4fn-J9Y4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

see you homies tomorrow at the ULC meeting..


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I broke the caddy. If I come I'll be in the vette


Hey whats up with those g body pre cuts


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

anybody have a 63 2 door passenger side door?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> I broke the caddy. If I come I'll be in the vette


I think its time to bring that wagon out


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

juangotti said:


> I think its time to bring that wagon out


:yes:


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

:inout:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> anybody have a 63 2 door passenger side door?


i got you hit me up david


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> i got you hit me up david


Sold..thanks man!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I got a clean 64 front bumper for sale or trade pics tomorrow, got it at work


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I got a clean 64 front bumper for sale or trade pics tomorrow, got it at work


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Im interested ^^^


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ULC MEETING TONIGHT 830 @ BILLY MINERS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bomb ass meeting! Ulc on point! Lowrider life!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Got a little rust on my fenders on the 61 would it be easier to buy a patch or go cut some fenders up its the front fenders right behind the wheel next to the door


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

Lookin for some McLain center caps. Got some 13s for the 66'


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

Here's a pic


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

pm'ed :dunno:


juangotti said:


> Im interested ^^^


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ain't seen no one roll olschool bolt ons in a while! :biggrin:


Djfixx said:


> Here's a pic


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> pm'ed :dunno:


Ill get with you shortly.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Lil Razo said:


> Got a little rust on my fenders on the 61 would it be easier to buy a patch or go cut some fenders up its the front fenders right behind the wheel next to the door


You can patch that area very easily. They all rust out right there unfortunately.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Bomb ass meeting! Ulc on point! Lowrider life!


Good seeing y'all last night.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Skim said:


> You can patch that area very easily. They all rust out right there unfortunately.


Alright then thanks skim hey i needs some trim still do u have any of those wrap around on the corners that come from the y


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> Good seeing y'all last night.


HAHA You a fool!

Them certain wheel shops who tax that ass!


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

BENNYS IMPALA PARTS ( SAY LIL PEEPS I WILL STOP SELLING PARTS FOR A COUPLE OF MONTHS DUE TO DOING A INVENTORY CHECK ON MY PARTS I WILL BE BACK SOON SELLING MORE IMPALA PARTS FROM 1958-1970 IMPALA TWO DOOR HARDTOPS I WILL ALSO PURCHASE IMPALA CONVERTIBLES TO SELL AS PROJECTS) I WILL NOT BE CHECKING MY PMS SO PLEASE MAKE SURE TO KEEP AN EYE FOR ME IN A COUPLE OF MONTHS

TO THE CUSTOMERS THAT ARE WAITING FOR THEIR PARTS THEY WILL BE SHIPPED ASAP THANKS BENNY:thumbsup:​


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Lil Razo said:


> Alright then thanks skim hey i needs some trim still do u have any of those wrap around on the corners that come from the y


Let me look I had a set but may have sold them at lagrave


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

juangotti said:


> HAHA You a fool!
> 
> Them certain wheel shops who tax that ass!


Fool u had me Rollin with that lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bwhahahaha


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

npazzin said:


> I got a clean 64 front bumper for sale or trade pics tomorrow, got it at work


How much hit me up 8173171372


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

TOP DOG '64 said:


>


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## estilo71rivi (Jun 15, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Homie Styln said:


>


Congrats on the feature bro.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Y'all homies have fun this weekend, and post some pics


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lookin like the weathers gonna suck!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a front bumper off a 64 also. Text me for pics. 817-891-2210


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Homie Styln said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

wheres the homie alex been


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> wheres the homie alex been


Starting a bizz


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Fuckin sucks that i gotta work this week and i got so much air in my hydros im legally riding on air suspension lol be safe y'all hit some switches more ya boy one time


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bad ass cruise,thanks to all that came out


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesir! Live


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Whos ready fer gateway????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

We posted up at trinity! Yesir see yall there


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> We posted up at trinity! Yesir see yall there


Is it trinity park or gateway park??


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Trinity


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> Is it trinity park or gateway park??


That's why you where first one there


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ive got a chrome sway bay and hood latch assembley for a 63 impala..never installed after chrome..50.00 each


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Had a good time at trinity park! Yall put it down fer tha funk!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Had a good time at trinity park! Yall put it down fer tha funk!!!


X1964


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Come on I know that y'all got some pics!!!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top...


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

dunk420 said:


>


 nice:h5:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I missed out on another good memorial weekend


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Man it was live!!! Hella people came out. One of the best events in the funk this year... Minus my wheel falling off  those who know know


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Man it was live!!! Hella people came out. One of the best events in the funk this year... Minus my wheel falling off  those who know know


Ridin til the wheels fall off, it happens bro don't even sweat it just fix it and keep on rollin


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes sir. Done and done


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ttt funky town


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

dunk420 said:


>


Nice pics


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TLM did it big! Cops kept it cool too. Only had minor problems.... But the law was hella cool about it


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

funky town ware u at?????



n e body no ware the pix the photo guy with the girls will b posting his pix??? might make the cut!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TLM Model pics are on FB but he only post a few...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

How you like them apples?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Skim said:


> wheres the homie alex been


 Sup Fellas Looks Like I Missed A Bad Ass Cruise And Picnic.. Ive Been Puttin In Some Long Hours Working... Cant Wait To Get Some Free Time.. To Roll... :h5:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> How you like them apples?


Hittin Three Wheel Will Do Dat... :wow:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

50 each..for 63 impala
Sway bar and hood latch


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> 50 each..for 63 impala
> Sway bar and hood latch


pm sent


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> How you like them apples?


ouch! one of the first things i put on my car when i got it was new wheel studs all the way around, since most of em were broke off already


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nothing broke... Just needs a jack. put it all back together.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Layin frame


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Nothing broke... Just needs a jack. put it all back together.


so why it come off, you just forget to tighten the lugs?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> so why it come off, you just forget to tighten the lugs?


been there once:facepalm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> so why it come off, you just forget to tighten the lugs?


When I bought the car wheel was on. never thought to go around the car and check all the lugs. Its all good though. she still drive like a champ


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:scrutinize:lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> When I bought the car wheel was on. never thought to go around the car and check all the lugs. Its all good though. she still drive like a champ


:h5:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

juangotti said:


> How you like them apples?


Now what did we learn lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

bwhahah i need some white walls


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Now what did we learn lol


To keep a flor jack with these old boys at all times????


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Tru Classic picnic GOODTIMES DFW


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

wen I go to www.texaslowriding.com it don't pull up n e thing!!!!:dunno:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

classic cars putn some real miles down!!!!!!



http://behindthewall.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/05/28/18558551-classic-cars-head-from-great-wall-to-paris


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Got an engine hoist ill sale for 50 bucks any interested give me a call or pm me just sitting out side ain't got no where to put it.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ton? fold up?


wickedimage63 said:


> Got an engine hoist ill sale for 50 bucks any interested give me a call or pm me just sitting out side ain't got no where to put it.


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

U have a facebook then u can see it all


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> U have a facebook then u can see it all


Oh ok! I got no time fer face book


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Oh ok! I got no time fer face book


Theres always time foo wat u looking for ill get them and shoot them to u


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

wickedimage63 said:


> Got an engine hoist ill sale for 50 bucks any interested give me a call or pm me just sitting out side ain't got no where to put it.


Pm sent


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

npazzin said:


> ton? fold up?


ton


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

wickedimage63 said:


> Got an engine hoist ill sale for 50 bucks any interested give me a call or pm me just sitting out side ain't got no where to put it.


sold!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Oh ok! I got no time fer face book


 Were all the pics are at.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

JUNE 9TH LEWISVILLE TX ITS GOING DOWN!


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cnic-lewisville-texas-june-9-gonna-b-big.html


WELCOME TO OUR CHAPTERS FIRST ANNUAL PICNIC AT LAKE LEWISVILLE IN LEWISVILLE TEXAS IN THE DALLAS FORT WORTH METROPLEX. WE ENCOURAGE ALL CLUBS, ALL SOLO RIDERS BRING YOUR LOWRIDERS, BIKES, HOPPERS TO THE PICNIC, ENJOY THE LAKE, BBQ GRILLES, JET SKIS, SEA DOOS IF YOU GOT EM, IT WILL BE A FUN EVENT WITH A GREAT TURN OUT. LOWRIDER MAGAZINE WILL BE ON HAND AND PICKING RIDES TO SHOOT THAT DAY AS WELL AS COVERAGE OF THE EVENT. THERE WILL BE A HIGH STAKES HOP AND AWARDS FOR LONGEST DISTANCE AND BEST CAR IN THE PARK. 


THIS WILL BE A FUN DAY TO BRING OUT THE FAMILY AND HAVE A GOOD TIME AT THE LAKE. MOTELS CLOSE BY AND NOT FAR FROM THE DFW INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT. BIG FISH WILL BE IN FROM L.A. FILMING FOR HIS LATEST DVD's. 


SEE FLYER FOR DETAILS! SEE YOU THERE! :thumbsup:



















*A LOT OF CONFIRMED CAR CLUBS FROM THE LOCAL AREA SUPPORTING AND MANY BRINGING CARS FROM OUT OF TOWN - AND IF I LEFT YOU OUT I WILL UPDATE AND ADD YOU TO THE LIST JUST LET US KNOW THAT YOU ARE COMING FROM OUT OF TOWN SUCH AS..


LATIN KUSTOMS - PASADENA, TX
TASTE OF LATIN - ODESSA, TX
LA CONNECTA - WICHITA FALLS
FIRME LOWRIDER CLUB - HOUSTON
IMPALAS - MIDLAND CHAPTER
LOW 4 LIFE - LOUISIANA
GOOD TIMES - OKLAHOMA CITY
OBSESSION CC - ATLANTA, GA
25TH STREET RIDERS - HOLLYWOOD / MIAMI, FL
ESTILO - VARIOUS CHAPTERS 
LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS - HOUSTON
FINE LINES - TULSA, OK
*


*MAJESTICS - CHICAGO, DETROIT, NORTH CAROLINA, KANSAS CITY, TORONTO CANADA, SAN DIEGO, NEW MEXICO*


*DONT FORGET, SATURDAY NIGHT IS THE CRUISE AND KICK IT SPOT ON FORREST LANE IN DALLAS WITH HELP FROM OUR FRIENDS FROM MAJESTIX CC OF DALLAS!


*


*THANKS TO THE CITY FOR THE BAD ASS ELECTRIC BILLBOARD, THEY HAVE GIVEN US FULL SUPPORT. THIS IS A FIRST FOR THE CITY OF LEWISVILLE HOSTING A LOWRIDER EVENT. ALL POSITIVE!*


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Whos goin to lagrave tomorrow?


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Skim said:


> JUNE 9TH LEWISVILLE TX ITS GOING DOWN!
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cnic-lewisville-texas-june-9-gonna-b-big.html
> ...


see you there homie. anyone from da funk riding out let me know?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Skim said:


> JUNE 9TH LEWISVILLE TX ITS GOING DOWN!
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cnic-lewisville-texas-june-9-gonna-b-big.html
> ...


Can't wait!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

All these badass picnics coming up and my chits in the shop!! :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Whos goin to lagrave tomorrow?


Im swinging by


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Not taking my car to the picnicn. She down for repairs. But I am going. Meeting Last Minute Customs for some parts.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Not taking my car to the picnicn. She down for repairs. But I am going. Meeting Last Minute Customs for some parts.


got mine up and going but going to trailer it. got to hit up last min too. headed out about 8am lmk whos down to ride?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

See you there homie..


Skim said:


> JUNE 9TH LEWISVILLE TX ITS GOING DOWN!
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cnic-lewisville-texas-june-9-gonna-b-big.html
> ...


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Skim said:


> JUNE 9TH LEWISVILLE TX ITS GOING DOWN!
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...cnic-lewisville-texas-june-9-gonna-b-big.html
> ...


Only a week away, just in time for my 64 gettin juice and the Z's


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

still got a 64 front bumper if anyone needs it, tryin to scratch some swapmeet monies together real quick!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

When and where is there a swapmeet


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

D13CHARRO said:


> When and where is there a swapmeet


at Lagrave field, where the Fort Worth Cats play.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

whats up mi gente! anybody have a quart of Por 15 rust paint? Lookin to buy either tonight or tomorrow...


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

87'luxury said:


> whats up mi gente! anybody have a quart of Por 15 rust paint? Lookin to buy either tonight or tomorrow...


english color stocks it but they are closed til monday


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

green ice said:


> Only a week away, just in time for my 64 gettin juice and the Z's


nice cant wait to see it


----------



## 87'luxury (Apr 4, 2009)

Skim said:


> english color stocks it but they are closed til monday


Damn I'm tryin to get it by tomorrow....
But Thanks bro, guess I gotta wait


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I've got some gem^^^


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ULC PARTY was good tonight TECHNIQUES DFW had a good time...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Dont forget TECHNIQUES car show june 23,2013 hit me up at the ULC MEETING. for more info...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*In support of Majestics North Texas 1st Annual Picnic*

We are hosting a meet & greet for everyone to cruise out to Pappas BBQ in Dallas...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ttt funky town!! who ready for the bigg asss pic nic???????????????????


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesir. Wish I could bring my ride though...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Yesir. Wish I could bring my ride though...


due it!! wont get pulled over in a big ass line of cars all breaking tha law


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I need some mechanic work that I dont have the extra cash for. BTW as of today the 62 is officially registured and titled in my name.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I need some mechanic work that I dont have the extra cash for. BTW as of today the 62 is officially registured and titled in my name.


sweeeeeet!!! I need to switch the 63 I got soon aswell!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Juan what kinda mechanic work?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Juan what kinda mechanic work?


The gasket undeneath. I have a trans leaks.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that sucks!


juangotti said:


> The gasket undeneath. I have a trans leaks.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

it can also leak from the speedo gear.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

true, mine doesn't even have a speedo cable in it an it don't leak. is that cause its been rebuilt recently? also ive never had any luck at all replacing the pan gasket, frustrating than a mofo!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> due it!! wont get pulled over in a big ass line of cars all breaking tha law


Yes sir !!! Gonna be a goodntime fellas, and a dope spot to chill to.cars from all over coming in. From Florida to Georgia to Arizona ,chicago,Kansas city,Detroit ! Man just to name a few. I heard there was a shitnload of hoppers coming. We defiantly gonna make some noise in Texas ! Hope everyone can come and bring the family


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> true, mine doesn't even have a speedo cable in it an it don't leak. is that cause its been rebuilt recently? also ive never had any luck at all replacing the pan gasket, frustrating than a mofo!


 it don't need to have the cable in it..the plastic gear has an O ring to seal it from leaking


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> Yes sir !!! Gonna be a goodntime fellas, and a dope spot to chill to.cars from all over coming in. From Florida to Georgia to Arizona ,chicago,Kansas city,Detroit ! Man just to name a few. I heard there was a shitnload of hoppers coming. We defiantly gonna make some noise in Texas ! Hope everyone can come and bring the family


cant wait!! u bringing ur hole stable r just a few drops:worship:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Yes sir !!! Gonna be a goodntime fellas, and a dope spot to chill to.cars from all over coming in. From Florida to Georgia to Arizona ,chicago,Kansas city,Detroit ! Man just to name a few. I heard there was a shitnload of hoppers coming. We defiantly gonna make some noise in Texas ! Hope everyone can come and bring the family


Wish I Could Make This Bad Ass Picnic We Have Some Graduations To Attend And Parties Afterwards... Maybe I'll Be Able To Make The Cruise Sat. NIght... Much Props To You Fellas.. :h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

who evea wants to roll from funky town to the picnic with me hit me up!! im leaving round 10 am and rolling there low and slow! figure bout an hour r so!!! lets get a nice line coming n from tha funk!!!!:thumbsup: 817 709 4391 chris


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SELLING MY OLD COUCH CHAIR SET!! OR TRADE FER COOL SHIT!!:thumbsup:


http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/fuo/3851015108.html


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> cant wait!! u bringing ur hole stable r just a few drops:worship:


Bringing the black 60, and that would be dope if everyone rolled out together from fort worth !


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Shit if i didnt have to work that day i would pull out the Monte primer and all lol dont give a DAMN


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Bringing the black 60, and that would be dope if everyone rolled out together from fort worth !


Would love to make it, but i'm unable to. Hopefully next year.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Shit if i didnt have to work that day i would pull out the Monte primer and all lol dont give a DAMN


DO IT MAIN!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> DO IT MAIN!!!!


X2!!! thinkin i might roll the daily out there


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

IF N E OF THE HOMIES SEE MY WIFE SUNDAY MAKE SURE TO SAY HAPPY B DAY!!! SHE WAS NICE ENOUGH TO SPEND HER DAY WITH ME AT A SHOW SO I WANA SHOW LOVE FER THAT!! HERE SHE IS CASE SOME OF YALL DONT NO WAT SHE LOOKS LIKE!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Man your lil boy got that evil grin like he wannna take over the world lol jk


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Man your lil boy got that evil grin like he wannna take over the world lol jk


'


its funny cuz wen he was at that age I was all like "he is so cute" but wen I look bak at his old pics im like wtf was I thinking!! lmao!! guess parents r blinded by love!!!! I think he was blown mom up with a nasty fart right there!!!:h5:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

here he is looking like the boston bomber!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

LMAO GAWD DAMN CHRIS U A FOOL LOL


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BWAHAHAHHA


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

whos gone be grillin this weekend at the picnic? was think bout some fajitats!!!!!!!!!! an chris, that's fucked up!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> Bringing the black 60, and that would be dope if everyone rolled out together from fort worth !


 time an location!????


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

If anybody has some 14x7 reverse tru spoke or tru rays they wanna sell or know where some are please let me know


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Any body from the funk going to the cruise tomorrow?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Whats Good Fort Worth!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Any body from the funk going to the cruise tomorrow?


I Can only make sunday!! Yall b safe saterday#


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I reall y hope y'all can make this weekend, some of the baddest rides in the game are coming to Texas from out if state. Honestly iam excited just to see them up close in person and go riding with the guys! And I seen that there's some bad ass models coming to shoot for lowrider magazine , thats a big plus ! Lol


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

And I can't forget, big fish is in today and he will be shooting for his DVD. And you know it's gonna be fresh if we all get in it rolling in our rides. Show em what's up in Texas!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Any body from the funk going to the cruise tomorrow?


Nobody?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Nobody?


 go build somthing


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> Nobody?


:nosad: I got 2 graduations to hit up!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Was up funky town???


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

For those that aren't going to Dallas for that cruise. Just spreading the word for my Fort Worth homies!! :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

GUESS ILL GO CHECK OUT MY RIDE.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

The hotel parking lot up here is like the Vegas super show. From 57 rags 8s 9s 60s man all going to the cruise tonight . From New Jersey Florida Georgia ! Man oh man Fort Worth y'all got get it. Gonna be fun fellas lets put it down !!


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

What hotel?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Cant wait till tomara!! Yall b safe and have fun tonight


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> The hotel parking lot up here is like the Vegas super show. From 57 rags 8s 9s 60s man all going to the cruise tonight . From New Jersey Florida Georgia ! Man oh man Fort Worth y'all got get it. Gonna be fun fellas lets put it down !!


take hella pics. Sux my ride is down


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> take hella pics. Sux my ride is down


 I will brotha,are you gonna make the picnic tomorrow?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> The hotel parking lot up here is like the Vegas super show. From 57 rags 8s 9s 60s man all going to the cruise tonight . From New Jersey Florida Georgia ! Man oh man Fort Worth y'all got get it. Gonna be fun fellas lets put it down !!



Pictures homie..


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

All the way from New Jersey , the brought the 60 rag










Obsessions cc from Atlanta brought 4 amazing cars 









If your in town come on down, I also heard there's around 30 hoppers coming from all over the country. $2gs riding on it, gonna be a good time, bring your grills !


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Oh its going to b good


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wat side of the lake is it on? Trying to map it and thas a big lake


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

What time is the hop? Not sure when I'm able to get up there.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

GAWD DAMNIT i hate this shit this is the second time im gonna miss the picnic


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.myfoxdfw.com/category/236549/dfw-radar fuck this weather!!!


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Fuck Texas weather!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

hopefully it will pass in enough time to dry up a lil before the picnic:x:


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

npazzin said:


> hopefully it will pass in enough time to dry up a lil before the picnic:x:


I sure hope so homie. I was looking forward for today.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

SKIM says sunshine by noon, so well hope for the best!!!!!!


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

It's clearing up thank god! I'm ready to roll.


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Is d address 5lake park drive or 5lake park road cus google only pulls up 5lake park road but the picnic tread says its 5lake park drive?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Just passed the big m dfw on 35, looked sick as fuck Rollin deep up the hywy!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> I will brotha,are you gonna make the picnic tomorrow?


yesir!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Props to the Majestics for throwing a badass picnic.... Huge turnout, clean ass cars, and beautiful weather... Can't ask for anything more.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesir. Hella lowlows out there


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

-SUPER62- said:


> Props to the Majestics for throwing a badass picnic.... Huge turnout, clean ass cars, and beautiful weather... Can't ask for anything more.


X2 only bad thing was the mud! Hell of a turn out, people still coming in when I left at almost 6!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Man looks badass out there im waitin for them pics homies since i missed out


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Good tymes! Pix up tomara! Im poped! Big ups to tony and big m fer putting it down! Event of the year


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Thats rite. Good weather good spot and badass peoples


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Packed of lowlows you only see on layitlow...


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

juangotti said:


> Packed of lowlows you only see on layitlow...


That was my favorite part of the picnic, seeing cars you haven't seen in person already.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Wish i was there...damn boss didnt give me the day off...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Great picnic. Damn line to get in was ridiculous! Definitely a hot day and some hot rides.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> Wish i was there...damn boss didnt give me the day off...


Dont feel left out man i was in the same situation


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Started raining but me and skim was mashing out !


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks to dunk and joe T and Raymond , turtle and Arrelio and everyone that made it! The line was over 4 miles long and over an hour to get in but we had 700 lowriders there ! Not donks ! Shit was crazy guys, thanks for coming !


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Congrats to Joe T, I saw you bro over shooting for lowrider ! Lol.. Well deserved homie, and that girl was looking good with your ride! Thank you for coming with your boys !


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I know I missed a lot of guys , Chris dizzle , pop top regal, Jose ! Thank you guys for coming! Cars from the west coast to the east coast and down south was in the house ! Texas showed a lot of love!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

-SUPER62- said:


> That was my favorite part of the picnic, seeing cars you haven't seen in person already.


x64 

heres a few pix from the hop!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> Thanks to dunk and joe T and Raymond , turtle and Arrelio and everyone that made it! The line was over 4 miles long and over an hour to get in but we had 700 lowriders there ! Not donks ! Shit was crazy guys, thanks for coming !


thanks main!! and as allways yalls line up killed it!! you and tony man oh my gawd!!! I wana see tony do a burnout with that beast unda tha hood!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks Majestics for puttin on a good show, had a great time!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Inked1 said:


> Started raining but me and skim was mashing out !


:thumbsup:nice job on the picnic homies


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> x64
> 
> heres a few pix from the hop!!


wow good pics didnt make it to the hop to busy grillin...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

npazzin said:


> Thanks Majestics for puttin on a good show, had a great time!


good to chill with you yesterday homie. we got to do it again soon


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Majestics NT Put It Down For Texas Big Props Homies..:thumbsup:. Wish I Could of Made It. I Missed Out..:yessad:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> :thumbsup:nice job on the picnic homies


thanks fer letting me post up wit yall! good tymes and good peps!! more to come fo sho:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Thanks Majestics for puttin on a good show, had a great time!


thanks fer hangn out!! rolling 75 plus freeway smashing in tha drop on switches:rofl:


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

lets see more non hop pics. I didnt take any cept for saturday night.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

wickedimage63 said:


> good to chill with you yesterday homie. we got to do it again soon


ya man, good meeting you


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> thanks fer hangn out!! rolling 75 plus freeway smashing in tha drop on switches:rofl:


its funny you said "you wont lose me, im not gonna be haulin ass" man i really thought we were gona get stopped!! lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

June 23,2013


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

View attachment 657092


June 23,2013

5333 white settlement rd fort worth tx 76114

VFW POST 8235


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> thanks fer letting me post up wit yall! good tymes and good peps!! more to come fo sho:thumbsup:


:yes:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

npazzin said:


> ya man, good meeting you


:h5:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 657092
> 
> 
> June 23,2013


:thumbsup:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> I know I missed a lot of guys , Chris dizzle , pop top regal, Jose ! Thank you guys for coming! Cars from the west coast to the east coast and down south was in the house ! Texas showed a lot of love!


Thanks for the shout out. Im honored to be able to park my Lincoln next to so many show worthy rides. My family and I had a great time, will be back next year, no doubt!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

It was a bad ass show. HELLA TOP NOTCH LOWRIDERS... I mean all done up. FT Worth showed hella love too! I got to see that reg rag from Obsessions in person. Damn that car is BAD!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

was out there for hours an still didn't see erbody! lol was a big fuckin turnout!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Congrats to Joe T, I saw you bro over shooting for lowrider ! Lol.. Well deserved homie, and that girl was looking good with your ride! Thank you for coming with your boys !


Thanks homie we had a GOODTIMES ,great turnout


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Who won the hop ??


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

ENOUGH SAID You and I did a little cruisin on I35 east headed home.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*BiG thanx to everyone that came out Saturday night!!!*

Click to see Pix--->>> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/367467-majestix-pappas-cruise-night.html


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TTT


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Only thing that sucked about the big M picnic is that we have to wait a whole year for the second annual...lol


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

If anyone has instgram there's a shit load of pictures if you type in #majesticsntxpicnic use the hash tag ! 100s of pictures


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

Posting for my boy Joe


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

-SUPER62- said:


> Only thing that sucked about the big M picnic is that we have to wait a whole year for the second annual...lol


 ya that an almost getting stuck in the mud, just after two dudes on bikes decide there gona cut me off to let there buddies in right at the fuckin entrance gate after I waited like 45mins! I gots all kinda respect for the two wheelers out there on the road, but don't disrespect the rest of the people round you!


----------



## PhotsByLucio (Jun 10, 2013)

Hey whats up everyone just want to say that that was one of the best picnic that I have been to so far big ups to the North Texas Chapter..




Congratulations to MysticStyle on their new chapter out in California ..
​


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

More pics please!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BuThatsaCHRYSLER said:


> ENOUGH SAID You and I did a little cruisin on I35 east headed home.


Awwwwready I knew I recognized those wheels from somewhere


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Big ups to my boy Raymond on his LRM shoot as well, much deserved


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

Criminal Element


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

Badge for my 63 c10


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Djfixx said:


> Badge for my 63 c10


That's funny I work for a Chevy dealership and we do Fort Worth edition trucks!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Pop Top Regal said:


> More pics please!


uploading pics now. between 700-800 cars showed up so its gonna take a while. both saturday night Majestix kick it spot at Pappas BBQ was fuckin off the chain jam packed and sunday at the lake. I took pics at both and let me tell you, to see cars rolling in from new jersey, alabama, atlanta, north carolina, south carolina, new mexico, louisiana, oklahoma, houston, RGV, san antone, midland odessa, lubbock shit it was crazy to see them all come to our own back yard for a picnic, no car show bull shit just show up, grill and kick it with other lowriders. The location was the shit. I hated that the lines were so long but because of the rain everyone showed up pretty much as soon as it got sunny. still, no problems, no fights, police department loved it, city of lewisville was happy. a good look for us lowriders.

gotta say thanks to anybody that helped out in anyway including spreading the word, the ULC the locals first and foremost who went and showed that Texas has a lot to offer. Beto from Lowrider Magazine said he never imagined it was popping off like this out here. All the local clubs for bringing out the cars and supporting the picnic Thank you!

These guys drove like 33 hours from New jersey. wow. they took home longest distance trophy lol










Miami / Hollywood Florida










Atlanta, Ga


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

npazzin said:


> was out there for hours an still didn't see erbody! lol was a big fuckin turnout!


Your right I didn't see you out there.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

hotel before the cruise to MAJESTIX kick back at Pappas BBQ in Dallas


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

it filled up more as the night went on










cruising down 35 to the MAJESTIX cruise


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

pappas BBQ


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Skim said:


> uploading pics now. between 700-800 cars showed up so its gonna take a while. both saturday night Majestix kick it spot at Pappas BBQ was fuckin off the chain jam packed and sunday at the lake. I took pics at both and let me tell you, to see cars rolling in from new jersey, alabama, atlanta, north carolina, south carolina, new mexico, louisiana, oklahoma, houston, RGV, san antone, midland odessa, lubbock shit it was crazy to see them all come to our own back yard for a picnic, no car show bull shit just show up, grill and kick it with other lowriders. The location was the shit. I hated that the lines were so long but because of the rain everyone showed up pretty much as soon as it got sunny. still, no problems, no fights, police department loved it, city of lewisville was happy. a good look for us lowriders.
> 
> gotta say thanks to anybody that helped out in anyway including spreading the word, the ULC the locals first and foremost who went and showed that Texas has a lot to offer. Beto from Lowrider Magazine said he never imagined it was popping off like this out here. All the local clubs for bringing out the cars and supporting the picnic Thank you!
> 
> ...


I definitely made it a point to check out the license plates and plaques to see where they were from. I was very impressed. You and the club should be very proud of what y'all have done. Not only did y'all have an amazing picnic, but you build a bridge with city of Lewisville for more shows and possibly future cruises. I appreciate Majestix putting on the cruise and hopefully it can become a regular thing like back in the day.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

pappas BBQ


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I definitely made it a point to check out the license plates and plaques to see where they were from. I was very impressed. You and the club should be very proud of what y'all have done. Not only did y'all have an amazing picnic, but you build a bridge with city of Lewisville for more shows and possibly future cruises. I appreciate Majestix putting on the cruise and hopefully it can become a regular thing like back in the day.


true. The city of Lewisville was very excited, they had never held a lowrider anything and they were very happy how well everything went. For our first time ever holding an event of any kind they were very pleased. The police department said they look forward to us doing it next year.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

pappas BBQ


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

hotel afterwards


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

next morning beautiful after the rain quit


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

still early


















cars still rolling in. I was working the front gate with regal ryda


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

A lot of clean rides. I'll be there next year fo sho:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

RIP BRIAN THOMPSON. we brought out Brians 62 because he would have been here with us if he was still alive.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Damn it boy! I will have myimp there next yearI


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Skim said:


> true. The city of Lewisville was very excited, they had never held a lowrider anything and they were very happy how well everything went. For our first time ever holding an event of any kind they were very pleased. The police department said they look forward to us doing it next year.


...plus, the park made at least 7k just in entrance fees. So it was a financial win for them too. As smooth as it was, they'd be crazy not to want this back next year!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I got a bunch more uploading now


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Pop Top Regal said:


> ...plus, the park made at least 7k just in entrance fees. So it was a financial win for them too. As smooth as it was, they'd be crazy not to want this back next year!


Im guessing they had to pull in atleast 10 grand because almost 800 cars alone pulled into the picnic as "show area cars" and atleast 200 or 300 arrived as spectators cars filling up all those parking spots along the beach, the road paths and the soccer field parking spaces.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the camp cook putting it down on the grill!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

My homeboy Johns panel bus was the shit.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the homie chris smashed out freeway riding all the way with the kids.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

gave out a few trophys


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

classic moment right here


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

longest distance award went to Elmer from New Jersey with the red 60 rag


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

thats about it for tonight i gotta go to bed soon lol


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Shit, it looks like you have the whole show covered here!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Damn, wish i could have stayed longer, next year for sure.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Skim said:


> the homie chris smashed out freeway riding all the way with the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Skim said:
> 
> 
> > the homie chris smashed out freeway riding all the way with the kids.
> ...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a missed a great picnic!! :yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

ATTACH]


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Texas Massacre said:


> Your right I didn't see you out there.


 lol, you gettin on that 63 yet?


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

rollin64 said:


> ATTACH]
> View attachment 657595
> View attachment 657594


Nice!


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

rollin64 said:


> View attachment 657598


Mean ass 3wheel


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks Homie


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

great picnic, great turnout..sweet pics you got there Skim. :thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Inked1 said:


> dunk420 said:
> 
> 
> > Skim said:
> ...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

rollin64 said:


> ATTACH]
> View attachment 657595
> View attachment 657594


:thumbsup:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Big ups to my boy Raymond on his LRM shoot as well, much deserved


Congrats Mr. VP this is a pic I took of your ride.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

nice pics skim. :thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

topd0gg said:


> Congrats Mr. VP this is a pic I took of your ride.


congrats Raymond.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

PhotsByLucio said:


> Hey whats up everyone just want to say that that was one of the best picnic that I have been to so far big ups to the North Texas Chapter..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: nice pics lucio


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

pics by dgriego


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

all those were taken by 65rivi


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Who got a hook up on some POR15. :nicoderm:


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

chrisdizzle said:


> That's funny I work for a Chevy dealership and we do Fort Worth edition trucks!


What do the badges look like?


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

topd0gg said:


> Congrats Mr. VP this is a pic I took of your ride.


:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Djfixx said:


> What do the badges look like?


They look like the Texas edition badge but say Fort Worth, and instead of a star in the middle it has a long horn


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817 yesir


----------



## PhotsByLucio (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanx bro I have a Lot more on my page on facebook


wickedimage63 said:


> :thumbsup: nice pics lucio


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

June 23,2013 come out and support the VFW.

VFW POST 8235. 5333 WHITE SETTLEMENT RD FORT WORTH TX 76114


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Hoping to have this leak resolved soon. Also hoping to throw some white walls on the ride.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

whos got the best price on powder coating in FTworth?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

npazzin said:


> whos got the best price on powder coatingain FTworth?


If you can't find one in ft worth I have a homie in Dallas that can hook you up.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

i can get it here in cali homie


817.TX. said:


> Who got a hook up on some POR15. :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

There is a place called powder tek in haltom. I dont know how good they are though or prices


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Yes. Picnic was badd ass. A lot of nice cars. But i think saying the was 700 show cars is a far reach


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

June 23,2013 come and and support the VFW FORT WORTH


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yes. Picnic was badd ass. A lot of nice cars. But i think saying the was 700 show cars is a far reach


we know for a fact it was over 700 cars due to the fact that the cars going into the show area all got a sticker on the windshield determining show area or regular parking, red or green and the the totals from the rangers were in by 6 pm. figure each harley was tallied as a vehicle so there were about 65 or so that were counted as cars, even still thats a lot of damn cars lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Man Its Getting Hot Out There...:burn:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yes. Picnic was badd ass. A lot of nice cars. But i think saying the was 700 show cars is a far reach


 says the guy who stood next to the ladies restroom the entire time lol jk:roflmao:


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

outlawcrewcab said:


> saying the was 700 show cars is a far reach



My wife says the same thing about my checking account


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Man Its Getting Hot Out There...:burn:


You got that right big dog!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Man Its Getting Hot Out There...:burn:


you aint neva lie


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Who got the new layitlow app? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

I just view this in mobile phone view, how it this app different?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Pop Top Regal said:


> I just view this in mobile phone view, how it this app different?


Its aight... Lil easier


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## $PUROESCAMA$ (Jun 14, 2013)

THE NUMBER OF CARS DONT MATTER IN MY IF YOU ASK ME.....700 OR NOT ONE THING YOU CANT TAKE AWAY FROM IT IS THAT IT WUZ THE BEST FUCKING LOWRIDER EVENT THE DFW HAS SEEN IN ALONG TIME..... IF EVER HELL...... MY HAT GOES OFF TO THESE GUYS AND WHAT THEY DID .... PEOPLE USED TO BUILD CARS TO BUST OUT ON EASTER BUT IM SURE THIS PICNIC/SHOW WILL REPLACE THAT... I KNOW I CANT WAIT....GOOD JOB GUYS....:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


Another bomb ass 2 day event


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


Hell yeah I'll be there in line up. GT all day!


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Hell yeah I'll be there in line up. GT all day!


Alday brotha welcome to GOODTIMES


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Hell yeah I'll be there in line up. GT all day!


All shit! Congrats Jack. Thats a huge respect reppin that GT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

any pics of jacks car?


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

juangotti said:


> All shit! Congrats Jack. Thats a huge respect reppin that GT


Thanks Juan I really Appriciate it homie.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> any pics of jacks car?


Cut dog with a chromed out V6!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Hell yeah I'll be there in line up. GT all day!


 THATS WHATS UP HOMIE WELCOME TO THE GT FAMILY....... GT UP!!!!!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


 ITS GONA BE ON AND POPPIN ON THIS WEEKEND......


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

artisticdream63 said:


> THATS WHATS UP HOMIE WELCOME TO THE GT FAMILY....... GT UP!!!!!


Thanks brotha. It's a honor to be in the GT line up.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Hell yeah I'll be there in line up. GT all day!


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Thanks brotha. It's a honor to be in the GT line up.


congrats homie jack well deserved. you did a great job with your cutluss bro


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

VFW POST 8235: 5333 WHITE SETTLEMENT RD FORT WORTH TX 76114

June 23,2013 

Setup @ 10am car show satrts @ 12-5

Awards 30's-2001's

Bikes and peddle cars also.


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

wickedimage63 said:


> congrats homie jack well deserved. you did a great job with your cutluss bro


Thanks Benny


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 659133
> 
> 
> VFW POST 8235: 5333 WHITE SETTLEMENT RD FORT WORTH TX 76114
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817PETE said:


> :thumbsup:


WATS GOOD PETE


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Hell yeah I'll be there in line up. GT all day!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Another bomb ass 2 day event


YES SIR,SEE U THERE HOMIE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

There are currently 7 users browsing this thread. (5 members and 2 guests)
ENOUGH SAID, 
AirbrushJack83, 
CHEVY45467SS, 
Sigala, 
SergDog82


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Man I thought I was in the goodtimes thread when I read the last page!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Some Pics I snapped.


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

Airbrushjacks cutlass


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


OH YES U KNOW WE WILL BE THERE!


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Hell yeah I'll be there in line up. GT all day!


CONGRATS YOU GOT A GOOD CREW RIGHT THERE!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> any pics of jacks car?


Nice Ride Homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Man I thought I was in the goodtimes thread when I read the last page!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Nice Ride Homie


Damn.... Thought This Was Jacks Ride...? :dunno:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Skim said:


> OH YES U KNOW WE WILL BE THERE!


Thanks for the support Skim and the whole M crew


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Some Pics I snapped.


NICE PICS TAVO


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> NICE PICS TAVO


:h5:


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Na I got it painted thanks to the homie John. Looks totally different now


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Na I got it painted thanks to the homie John. Looks totally different now


 Even better Looking Now..:thumbsup:


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks Alex! Means a lot coming from you.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Na I got it painted thanks to the homie John. Looks totally different now


LOOKED SICK BEFORE BUT LOOKS AMAZING NOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

topd0gg said:


>


BAD ASS PICS TAVO


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

topd0gg said:


>


SOME BISH!!!! Didnt know you painted it. Looks hella pimp!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Thanks Alex! Means a lot coming from you.


Thanks Brother.:h5:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> Airbrushjacks cutlass


Nice..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Also at the car show June 23,2013 we will have awards for motorcycle..so come out and support the VFW.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SergDog82 said:


> Also at the car show June 23,2013 we will have awards for motorcycle..so come out and support the VFW.


TTT


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Skim said:


> we know for a fact it was over 700 cars due to the fact that the cars going into the show area all got a sticker on the windshield determining show area or regular parking, red or green and the the totals from the rangers were in by 6 pm. figure each harley was tallied as a vehicle so there were about 65 or so that were counted as cars, even still thats a lot of damn cars lol


Don't think I was knocking it. It was baddest get together this area seen in long time!!!


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:i think so & only gonna get BETTER!!


outlawcrewcab said:


> Don't think I was knocking it. It was baddest get together this area seen in long time!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

npazzin said:


> says the guy who stood next to the ladies restroom the entire time lol jk:roflmao:


Shit my fat ass walked a mile to get to the show. Walked around. And found the spot that had shade and a Breeze. Before I had to walk my ass back to the truck. Cuz me and my buddy had the great idea. We could walk faster the line was moving. Just didn't know it was so far cuz we saw a guy in a M shirt passing stuff out to cars. 10-15 cars ahead of us. I thought I was going to have to ride with the ambulance out


----------



## $PUROESCAMA$ (Jun 14, 2013)

globalwarming said:


> :thumbsup:i think so & only gonna get BETTER!!


ARE WE GONNA GET THE PLEASURE OF SEEING GLOBAL WARMING LIVE IN COLOR NEXT YEAR?????


----------



## globalwarming (Apr 20, 2010)

THATS THA PLAN HOMIE. AND CRUZIN THA STREETS!!


$PUROESCAMA$ said:


> ARE WE GONNA GET THE PLEASURE OF SEEING GLOBAL WARMING LIVE IN COLOR NEXT YEAR?????


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

Any shows going on this weekend I'm in the area wanted to see if I could check out a show


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

I already miss the feeling of a saturday before a big picnic.... the excitement!!! oh well...just have to wait.... Big ups to all the dads tomorroW!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

DM83CS said:


> Any shows going on this weekend I'm in the area wanted to see if I could check out a show


Arts tires customer appreciation show today at noon and subliminal picnic tomorrow at Joe pool lake


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Don't think I was knocking it. It was baddest get together this area seen in long time!!!


Good brother cant wait til next year!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Arts tires customer appreciation show today at noon and subliminal picnic tomorrow at Joe pool lake


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Whos going to joe pool lake tomorrow..


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Arts tires customer appreciation show today at noon and subliminal picnic tomorrow at Joe pool lake


Thanks for the info homie u gonna be at the one today?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ONE WEEK FROM TODAY JUNE 23,2013

VFW POST 8235: 5333 WHITE SETTLEMENT RD FORT WORTH TX 76114

Setup @ 10am show starts 12-5

Awards for 30's-2001's also for motorcycles,bikes,peddle cars 

SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE VFW POST 8235


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Happy Fathers Day My Friends


----------



## erics57rag (Nov 16, 2012)

Inked1 said:


> Started raining but me and skim was mashing out !


that picture says a thousand words...ridaz,


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

DM83CS said:


> Thanks for the info homie u gonna be at the one today?


Not today gonna spend the day with my daughter,not everyday I get to see her so got to take advantage of my day.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

HAPPY FATHERS DAY HOMIES.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Hope all u dads had a good weekend! We deserve it


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Great show at Arts Saturday, big ups to Art for supporting the lowriding movement.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Great show at Arts Saturday, big ups to Art for supporting the lowriding movement.


 GET TO WORK ...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Great show at Arts Saturday, big ups to Art for supporting the lowriding movement.


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Hope all u dads had a good weekend! We deserve it


x63


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

artisticdream63 said:


> GET TO WORK ...


lol


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

My 64 ss and my brothers 63 ss


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

green ice said:


> My 64 ss and my brothers 63 ss


nice bowties


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

x2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

green ice said:


> My 64 ss and my brothers 63 ss


Clean


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

THIS SUNDAY JUNE 23,2013 CAR SHOW

VFW POST 8235: 5333 WHITE SETTLEMENT RD FORT WORTH TX 76114

Setup @ 10am show starts 12-5

Awards for 30's-2001's also for motorcycles,bikes,peddle cars 

SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE VFW POST 8235


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

JUNE 23,2013 THIS SUNDAY


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you guys know whose selling vogue tires for 15in around here for a decent price?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Fort Worth to the top


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> nice bowties


x2


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anybody have a headliner for an 83 coupe deville or know where to get one?


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Bump...


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

TTT.....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ULC Meeting tomorrow!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Funky town ttt


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> ULC Meeting tomorrow!


See you there homie..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

THIS SUNDAY JUNE 23,2013 CAR SHOW

VFW POST 8235: 5333 WHITE SETTLEMENT RD FORT WORTH TX 76114

Setup @ 10am show starts 12-5

Awards for 30's-2001's also for motorcycles,bikes,peddle cars

SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT THE VFW POST 8235


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Anybody have a headliner for an 83 coupe deville or know where to get one?


Man homie u should of hit me up a week ago i sold that coupe deville


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Man homie u should of hit me up a week ago i sold that coupe deville


It's not for me it's for a homie.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> It's not for me it's for a club homie.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*For collectors: Clear Texas Title 1963 Chevy 2dr htp*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TOP DOG '64 said:


>


An this means??????????


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

For collectors 63 title i remember back in my day we called it a vin swap or number job


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:shh:


Lil Razo said:


> For collectors 63 title i remember back in my day we called it a vin swap or number job


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Lol my bad its just funny to see it alot on here and Facebook and they quotation mark it then say for collectors only never thought it would be publicized as it is today(i think i saud that right)


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

LMOA! , shit even pieces of paper that say impala are getting expensive :roflmao:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Shit u aint lien but atleast this gives hope to those without a title fuckin juan still goin through hell gettin his impala papers right


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

THIS SUNDAY JUNE 23,2013
Pm me if you need more info.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Shit u aint lien but atleast this gives hope to those without a title fuckin juan still goin through hell gettin his impala papers right


7-10 Days and its in my hand 



SHOUT TO THE CORE GROUP WHO GOT WASTED LAST NIGHT AFTER THE ULC MEETING. DAMN IT BOI!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

630 bout time to fire up the mower an piss the neighbors off lol


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

npazzin said:


> 630 bout time to fire up the mower an piss the neighbors off lol


Lol!!


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Who's all rolling out to the Fort Worth Classics picnic at rockwood today?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

bout time to fire up the mower an wake up the neighbors


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I must still be asleep since I posted that twice lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

"they hear me mowin, they hatin.......wakin em up at 630!"


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

yard done, truck washed, is it too early to pop open a cold one?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> 630 bout time to fire up the mower an piss the neighbors off lol


lol sounds like me last night about 930


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya I thought bout getting some flashlights an putting em on my mower! lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LNoZraRTqg&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice!! U spray it?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

On that wet wet!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Looks like a,mirror fuckin nice man


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

8t4mc said:


>


Badass


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looking good bro


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anybody have a clean set of adapters and kos?


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

8t4mc said:


>


looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Nice!! U spray it?


 yes sir. hope to have the rest sprayed by next weekend.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

Nice color :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

clean!!!


8t4mc said:


>


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Car show today 5333 white settlement rd fort worth tx 76114 starts at 12-5


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

What color bottom Gona be Dave?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Same laurel green


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Looking wet


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Monday sucks


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I agree fuck Mondays!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I allways look fer a reason to call n on Monday! But my broke ass allways makes it n!! Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

soon as i get to work the controller on my machine went out!!! FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Well if it makes any of y'all feel better i dont go back to work till Wednesday


----------



## Imp1963 (Apr 12, 2009)

Does anyone know of or recommend a tire shop in DFW area that can mount the new Premium Sport 5.20's?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

arts


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

2800 east belknap arts is the only place


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Yup Arts tire


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

You might have to leave them there so they can.stretch them out a bit though


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

NICE COLOR BRO :thumbsup: JUST LIKE MINE 63!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Or you can stretch them yourself so you don't have to leave them there!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

are they that big of a pain in the ass?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Naw not at all just need some 4in blocks of wood and some sunshine or a brick or whatever u can use but it has to be like 3to 4 in big


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> NICE :biggrin:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks to all the car clubs and solo rider's who should up to the VFW benefit show hosted by TECHNIQUES DFW TEXAS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BTW I dont know any one in the DFW who has a set of the NEW Premiem Sportsway tires yet. So if they say they are most likely bsing you are have not bragged yet... LOL


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Shouldn't have to stretch them out on the new premium sportways. My dad has some on his ride right now and no stretching was needed.


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Lil Razo said:


> Naw not at all just need some 4in blocks of wood and some sunshine or a brick or whatever u can use but it has to be like 3to 4 in big


That's exactly right. 4in block will help for sure if needed.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

car pulls across from my house an being me Im watchin this mofo just cause im like that, an here comes the tobacco from the blunt:facepalm:this fool gona get us both busted lol so I walk over an tap on the glass, this guys jus looks at me a sec an is all like wasup man all slow an shit, dum mofo didn't know he parked right in front of a cop that lives in the house he just stoped in front of, told him DON'T BE SO FUCKIN OBVIOUS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ElMexicano said:


> NICE COLOR BRO :thumbsup: JUST LIKE MINE 63!
> View attachment 662885


 damn bro nice ride..any more info on the car?


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

damn bro nice ride..any more info on the car? It's For Sale uffin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> That's exactly right. 4in block will help for sure if needed.


u talking coker or the ones from the 2 dudes on here?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Cokers haven't came across the new ones yet


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.premiumsportway.com/products/5-20-13
These are the new ones. Made by the new owners of premiem sportsway. Sorry dre. They on back order


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

juangotti said:


> u talking coker or the ones from the 2 dudes on here?


Premium sportway. If the tire shop is competent they don't need to be stretched.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Premium sportway. If the tire shop is competent they don't need to be stretched.


PICS!!!


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

juangotti said:


> PICS!!!


lol


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Its mainly cause they wrap the fuck out of them and stack other tires that aint 5.20 on top of them so they get all squished in the delivery trucks with the heat and.all lol i remember this one dude said he didnt want us to stretch them out before we put them on because it might break the tire????lol so we told him we couldn't do it he took off all pissed off and came back a week later talkin.bout no one could.air it up lol what a dumbass


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Funky town ttt


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> http://www.premiumsportway.com/products/5-20-13
> These are the new ones. Made by the new owners of premiem sportsway. *Sorry dre.* They on back order





Premium Sportway said:


> We are in Goleta. The price is $140 each or $560 a set plus any applicable taxes and shipping. 5 tires would be $700 plus any applicable taxes and shipping. You can get this info on our website www.premiumsportway.com. To get the totals with tax and shipping (if applicable) just add how many tires you want to the cart and go to checkout. Then just enter the City, State, and Zip Code and make sure to click down to the phone # box or a blank black space on the screen to get the shipping quotes to load.
> 
> *However, we are sold out right now. You can place a backorder if you want, but like it says on our product pages the backorders won't ship until July when our next shipment arrives*.


Shiet imma still get them on order!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

OHHHHHH... HAHA


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkyIfCkD8AY just :barf:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Fuck Page 2!!:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SkyIfCkD8AY just :barf:


I like it!! Quick and a 409


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

ElMexicano said:


> NICE COLOR BRO :thumbsup: JUST LIKE MINE 63!
> View attachment 662885


IS THAT THE ONE THAT LUPE WAS WORKING ON


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

GOT A STOCK SUSPENSION FOR A 61/64 IMPALA ANY ONE NEED GEAR BOX WIPER MOTOR ALL 4 USED DRUMS .......


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

What u want for the wiper motor?


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

npazzin said:


> What u want for the wiper motor?


Pm you number.....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

show67 said:


> GOT A STOCK SUSPENSION FOR A 61/64 IMPALA ANY ONE NEED GEAR BOX WIPER MOTOR ALL 4 USED DRUMS .......


I need uppers lowers an spendals to turn a frame n 2 roller


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

If he dont get it hit me up ill buy it 8173171372


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

show67 said:


> IS THAT THE ONE THAT LUPE WAS WORKING ON


Yes Sr...


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

T.G.I.F


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

CHEVY45467SS said:


> T.G.I.F


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I also have a front suspension for a 61-64 Impala. The uppers have been Sandblasted. The rest is just there. Hit me up


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Classics - Kustoms - LowRides - Hot Rods - Motorcycles - Rat Rods - LowRods - Bombs*


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

come on five o'clock!!!! :banghead:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

MAJESTIXn said:


>


 need somethin like this in fort worth, id just get lost in dallas again lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

npazzin said:


> need somethin like this in fort worth, id just get lost in dallas again lol


AUGUST 10TH GOODTIMES CRUISE NITE, STARTING AT ECHO LAKE AND ROLLIN TO COYOTE DRIVE IN. AWARDS FOR BEST OF SHOW CAR,TRUCK AND BOMB AND ALSO A ROLLIN DEEP AWARD. MORE DETAILS COMING SOON


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> need somethin like this in fort worth, id just get lost in dallas again lol


Nick We have cruises in the funk all the time. GT is having in August. 

We have our cruise night the night before my car show. Always a 2 day event.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juan tell me what them trim pieces are that you pm'ed me bout a while back, you never gave me any details


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah I gotta go get them from the shop


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

still don't tell me shit!!!!!!!!:scrutinize:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I also have a front suspension for a 61-64 Impala. The uppers have been Sandblasted. The rest is just there. Hit me up


Sold!! C u n a bit


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

glad you found some! lol


dunk420 said:


> Sold!! C u n a bit


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Is there a car show at trinity park tomorrow


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Sigala said:


> Is there a car show at trinity park tomorrow


YES 3PM


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TECHNIQUES VALENTINE'S DANCE IN FEBRUARY I KNOW WE ARE IN JUNE BUT THESE MONTHS GO BY FAST.. MTBA


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

GOODTIMES CC 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC AUGUST 11TH AT ECHO LAKE PARK. LRM COVERAGE , WATER SLIDE BOUNCE HOUSE , TUG-OF-WAR, WATER BALLOON TOSS, DJ M REY, AWARDS FOR BEST OF SHOW CAR,TRUCK,BOMB, CLUB PARTICIPATION, TUG-OF-WAR CHAMPIONS, AND A 4'FT TROPHY PLUS $300 FOR KING OF THE STREETS HOP. ALSO DREAM ON PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE OUT HERE COVERING EVENT AS WELL. GOODIE BAGS INCLUDING EVENT T SHIRT AND MORE TO 1ST 50 CARS IN THE PARK. THIS IS A EVENT YOU DON'T WANNA MISS SO MARK YOUR CALENDARS.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/368720-goodtimes-dfw-3rd-annual-picnic-ft-worth.html


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> GOODTIMES CC 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC AUGUST 11TH AT ECHO LAKE PARK. LRM COVERAGE , WATER SLIDE BOUNCE HOUSE , TUG-OF-WAR, WATER BALLOON TOSS, DJ M REY, AWARDS FOR BEST OF SHOW CAR,TRUCK,BOMB, CLUB PARTICIPATION, TUG-OF-WAR CHAMPIONS, AND A 4'FT TROPHY PLUS $300 FOR KING OF THE STREETS HOP. ALSO DREAM ON PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE OUT HERE COVERING EVENT AS WELL. GOODIE BAGS INCLUDING EVENT T SHIRT AND MORE TO 1ST 50 CARS IN THE PARK. THIS IS A EVENT YOU DON'T WANNA MISS SO MARK YOUR CALENDARS.


CANT WAIT HOMIE..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> TECHNIQUES VALENTINE'S DANCE IN FEBRUARY I KNOW WE ARE IN JUNE BUT THESE MONTHS GO BY FAST.. MTBA


 way to far out...


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> YES 3PM


Thanks


----------



## Imp1963 (Apr 12, 2009)

Big shout out to Art's Tire and the crew for putting it down, they wrapped the new 13x7 colored and copper spokes with the premium sport way 5.20's when no one else could. Also thanks to everyone that recommended them.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Sigala said:


> Thanks


no problem homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Imp1963 said:


> View attachment 664820
> View attachment 664821
> 
> Big shout out to Art's Tire and the crew for putting it down, they wrapped the new 13x7 colored and copper spokes with the premium sport way 5.20's when no one else could. Also thanks to everyone that recommended them.


Arts real good people, wheels looking real good homie


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Imp1963 said:


> View attachment 664820
> View attachment 664821
> 
> Big shout out to Art's Tire and the crew for putting it down, they wrapped the new 13x7 colored and copper spokes with the premium sport way 5.20's when no one else could. Also thanks to everyone that recommended them.


nice shoes!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Imp1963 said:


> View attachment 664820
> View attachment 664821
> 
> Big shout out to Art's Tire and the crew for putting it down, they wrapped the new 13x7 colored and copper spokes with the premium sport way 5.20's when no one else could. Also thanks to everyone that recommended them.


Very Nice!! I only fuck with Art when it comes to my wheels!  :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Hell yeah arts is the only one the wheels look nice


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> GOODTIMES CC 3RD ANNUAL PICNIC AUGUST 11TH AT ECHO LAKE PARK. LRM COVERAGE , WATER SLIDE BOUNCE HOUSE , TUG-OF-WAR, WATER BALLOON TOSS, DJ M REY, AWARDS FOR BEST OF SHOW CAR,TRUCK,BOMB, CLUB PARTICIPATION, TUG-OF-WAR CHAMPIONS, AND A 4'FT TROPHY PLUS $300 FOR KING OF THE STREETS HOP. ALSO DREAM ON PHOTOGRAPHY WILL BE OUT HERE COVERING EVENT AS WELL. GOODIE BAGS INCLUDING EVENT T SHIRT AND MORE TO 1ST 50 CARS IN THE PARK. THIS IS A EVENT YOU DON'T WANNA MISS SO MARK YOUR CALENDARS.


Can't wait!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ive got a set of old 14x7 96 spoke crown all chrome wheels.no tires ko,s and adapters included.200.00


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

OLE SKOOL RIDERS DAY IN THE PARK SHOW GOING DOWN RIGHT NOW AT TRINITY PARK


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/3903895860.html
64 Impala bumper


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Last nite in primer


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

I have 2 gals of lizard skins sound and heat barrier Enough to do inside of car. $150. I paid 160 plus shipping I have the ceramic coating

Video of this amazing stuff
http://youtu.be/1bMkPNnKXCU


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Last nite in primer


LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks broski


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Last nite in primer


Car coming out nice fosho


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Last nite in primer


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

8t4mc said:


>


:worship::worship::worship: looking sweet


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

looks good!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Paint scheme came out good.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

8t4mc said:


>


Looks badass homie niccccccceeeeeee


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


>


Man that would look nice with a plaque in the back window


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

8t4mc said:


>


LOOKING GOOD HOMIE


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

He's got one


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I got a set of upers a arms for a 64 that have had the bushings removed and ben sand blasted! I need to trade them for a set that is still iintact so i can move a frame around! These r very good arms just not assembled!! N e body help me out????


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Ride looking good 8t4mc!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lil' Joe said:


> Ride looking good 8t4mc!


x63


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!! for da funk


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

What up Fort Worth. ULC meeting is Wed this week. Who is all heading out?


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

J'S Buick road master roof I did from North Texas Majestics at the car show yesterday...


Thanks Inked1 for the photo...


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> What up Fort Worth. ULC meeting is Wed this week. Who is all heading out?


ILL BE THERE


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BeardedWonder said:


> J'S Buick road master roof I did from North Texas Majestics at the car show yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Inked1 for the photo...


NICE


----------



## austin (May 27, 2012)

like the color


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ILL BE THERE


MAIN BAR afterwords?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> MAIN BAR afterwords?


IM DFW


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> IM DFW


ALL!!!!! SHIIIIIIIITTTT!!!!! Lets do it big!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Does anyone have.a extra working delta or italian dump and stem they wanna sell i just need the stem really but ill buy the cartridge and block if necessary


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

Lil Razo said:


> Amazing


 thank you..



ENOUGH SAID said:


> NICE


 thank you..



austin said:


> like the color


 thank you..


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Any one know of any local engravers besides eazy?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Cortez still in business!?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I got a set of upers a arms for a 64 that have had the bushings removed and ben sand blasted! I need to trade them for a set that is still iintact so i can move a frame around! These r very good arms just not assembled!! N e body help me out???


----------



## Djfixx (Feb 17, 2013)

Postin for my boy


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Djfixx said:


> Postin for my boy


Ill take it how much for all three


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Did some buffing today


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice that's a badass job


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## austin (May 27, 2012)

Djfixx said:


> Postin for my boy


Like the pic


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

thanks guys..cant wait to start putting the chrome on and the motor in


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

8t4mc said:


> [/QUOTE
> Nice!!!]


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

hittin back bumper said:


> Any one know of any local engravers besides eazy?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Chad AKA Funkytownroller is a engraver


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Washed up the 62...









64 Coming slowly buy surely...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Washed up the 62...


Needs White Walls ASAP!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2!!!


817.TX. said:


> Needs White Walls ASAP!! :nicoderm:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

8t4mc said:


>


Sweet!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

It will Grasshopper!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Classics - Kustoms - LowRides - Hot Rods - Motorcycles - Rat Rods - LowRods - Bombs*

This coming Saturday July 6th 










Pappa's BBQ Cruise Night: The manager is giving us extra parking for daily drivers on the lot next to Pappa's. (grass area) They want us to keep the drive-ways clear, and keep the parking lot clean including the Bank parking lot, he will be providing extra trash cans...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here a trike I've been working on for my little girl 


Before










After


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

Anyone got a regal header really want a 84-87 but 80-83 will consider


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Here a trike I've been working on for my little girl
> 
> 
> Before
> ...


Nice!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Here a trike I've been working on for my little girl
> 
> 
> Before
> ...


LOOKS NICE ALEX


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

8t4mc said:


>


Looks good bro


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TGIF!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Did some buffing today


That Clear go Hard in the paint!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I HAVE A FORD GERNADA REAREND FOR SALE , $300 OBO


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

hittin back bumper said:


> Any one know of any local engravers besides eazy?


I USE JAVIER


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I USE JAVIER


I don't guess I've heard of him, is he on here or got a number for him?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> That Clear go Hard in the paint!! :h5: :nicoderm:


 yes it does..thank you.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

hittin back bumper said:


> I don't guess I've heard of him, is he on here or got a number for him?


pm sent


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

This is the last time i buy a used setup i fix a swollen dump then a leaky elbow and now my check valve leakin fuckin u Teflon u gay bitch that is all


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> This is the last time i buy a used setup i fix a swollen dump then a leaky elbow and now my check valve leakin fuckin u Teflon u gay bitch that is all


 that's why I never by used hydraulics..hope you get it going


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks man i will its just gawd damn will it ever end


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Thanks man i will its just gawd damn will it ever end


Got alot of extra pcs layn round for pumps so if u need checks r hoses r fittings hit me up!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks chris but its just the damn Teflon thats causing headaches


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Sometimes i wanna quit lowridin like i cant accomplish my vision so fuck it type of shit you know but then i think about how i would still have to see all y'all rollin around hoppin n shit and it just pisses me off to think about not havin a lowrider and every one ask hey where's your car lol just a lil insight on how i keep motivating myself and why i hate drinkin by myself lol


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

And i been wanting a 65 or 68 impala lately and i dont know why


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Keep on lowriding! Bro. Ain't nothing like it.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:werd:


juangotti said:


>


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

shits frustrating sometimes, trust me!!! but fuck it what else would you do? an don't let drinkin by your self be a problem, I do just that every day!!! lol


Lil Razo said:


> Sometimes i wanna quit lowridin like i cant accomplish my vision so fuck it type of shit you know but then i think about how i would still have to see all y'all rollin around hoppin n shit and it just pisses me off to think about not havin a lowrider and every one ask hey where's your car lol just a lil insight on how i keep motivating myself and why i hate drinkin by myself lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I THINK WE ALL ASK OURSELVES WHY WE LOVE THIS GAME WHEN WE ARE BROKE DOWN ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD OR UP LATE PUTTING IN WORK TO GET TO A EVENT THE NEXT DAY. SOMETIMES WE PUSH,PUSH,PUSH AND STILL DONT MAKE IT. BUT IN THE END WHEN WE ARE ROLLIN, MAN THERES NOTHING LIKE IT. KEEP UR HEAD UP HOMIE, THE END RESULTS WILL MAKE IT WORTH IT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I THINK WE ALL ASK OURSELVES WHY WE LOVE THIS GAME WHEN WE ARE BROKE DOWN ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD OR UP LATE PUTTING IN WORK TO GET TO A EVENT THE NEXT DAY. SOMETIMES WE PUSH,PUSH,PUSH AND STILL DONT MAKE IT. BUT IN THE END WHEN WE ARE ROLLIN, MAN THERES NOTHING LIKE IT. KEEP UR HEAD UP HOMIE, THE END RESULTS WILL MAKE IT WORTH IT


when your in financially more then you can see and theres no end in sight.or your cars been down for ever and u are seeimg every one else bust out. Man them times are there.


----------



## PhotsByLucio (Jun 10, 2013)

Anything going down today ?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:tears:this coming from a guy rollin a deuce, an building a fo!!! lol


juangotti said:


> when your in financially more then you can see and theres no end in sight.or your cars been down for ever and u are seeimg every one else bust out. Man them times are there.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

its no "game" IMO, if we all gots a place to stay, an can eat, an still put in a lil work on a ride here an there when theres some play monies, shit Id say were all good!!!:biggrin:


ENOUGH SAID said:


> I THINK WE ALL ASK OURSELVES WHY WE LOVE THIS GAME WHEN WE ARE BROKE DOWN ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD OR UP LATE PUTTING IN WORK TO GET TO A EVENT THE NEXT DAY. SOMETIMES WE PUSH,PUSH,PUSH AND STILL DONT MAKE IT. BUT IN THE END WHEN WE ARE ROLLIN, MAN THERES NOTHING LIKE IT. KEEP UR HEAD UP HOMIE, THE END RESULTS WILL MAKE IT WORTH IT


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I THINK WE ALL ASK OURSELVES WHY WE LOVE THIS GAME WHEN WE ARE BROKE DOWN ON THE SIDE OF THE ROAD OR UP LATE PUTTING IN WORK TO GET TO A EVENT THE NEXT DAY. SOMETIMES WE PUSH,PUSH,PUSH AND STILL DONT MAKE IT. BUT IN THE END WHEN WE ARE ROLLIN, MAN THERES NOTHING LIKE IT. KEEP UR HEAD UP HOMIE, THE END RESULTS WILL MAKE IT WORTH IT


Very well said homie. Nothing is easy and if it was everyone would be doing it big.


----------



## ray53 (Oct 15, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> :tears:this coming from a guy rollin a deuce, an building a fo!!! lol


the pain is there haha


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

It's very hard to keep going at times


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

runninlow said:


> Nice!





ENOUGH SAID said:


> LOOKS NICE ALEX


 Thanks Big Homies.. Ive Been Working On It For About A Year Off And On.. Im Hoping To Have Some Time To Work On The Rag Now... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


>


Getting Closer Juan Keep It Movin...:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lil Razo said:


> Sometimes i wanna quit lowridin like i cant accomplish my vision so fuck it type of shit you know but then i think about how i would still have to see all y'all rollin around hoppin n shit and it just pisses me off to think about not havin a lowrider and every one ask hey where's your car lol just a lil insight on how i keep motivating myself and why i hate drinkin by myself lol


 Its Never Easy... I Cant Tell You How Many Time I Broke Down On The Side Of The Road/Freeway...  I Just Had To Pick Up My Stuff And Keep Moving... Cant Nobody Hold Us Down But Our Selves..:thumbsup: Keep Pushing... One Thing I Learned Was Always Buy New Stuff.. Seemed Like I Always Ended Up Spending More Or Using Up More Time When I Bought Something Used...


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks every one for the words of encouragement i preciate it well i got the pump leak under control now to replace a battery and get new seals on my cylinder  this is the last time i buy used pumps hate it but love this life at the same time if i didn't have this ......im pretty sure i would of shot myself from boredom and the ladies like it too  jajajaja


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Almost.... then its time for body work


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

whos doin the quarters jaun?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Almost.... then its time for body work


:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> whos doin the quarters jaun?


Picassos


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Its gonna be worth it though that 4 gonna look brand new when u get done with it


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I hope so. New doors new quarters new inner and outer trunks. new passenger fender new hood.... Man I got alot of sheet metal replaced on this mofo... Some repop some og


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anybody Need Anything From Last Minute Hit Me Up Ima Head Down There Some Time This Week..


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I still need some trim Alex if u headin that way


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Anybody Need Anything From Last Minute Hit Me Up Ima Head Down There Some Time This Week..


I have a hood molding I ordered. If you going down there would you good if you picked it up. Ill order some more stuff too. LOL


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lil Razo said:


> I still need some trim Alex if u headin that way


I'm sure they got new trim maybe around 7 bills. I still haven't had a chance to go to mexia. I'll let you know when I go. Its hot as hell down there right now.




juangotti said:


> I have a hood molding I ordered. If you going down there would you good if you picked it up. Ill order some more stuff too. LOL


Kool just let me know.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

there a yard in mexia with oldschools?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


1 month away, who's ready to cruise down to the coyote drive-in?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> there a yard in mexia with oldschools?


Yeah. Locos Yard. LOL


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> I'm sure they got new trim maybe around 7 bills. I still haven't had a chance to go to mexia. I'll let you know when I go. Its
> Kool just let me know.


Ill hit up Bruce and tell him your picking it up


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

"Yeah. Locos Yard. LOL" my Spanish aint all that, but "quen es loco"? juan> :buttkick:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> "Yeah. Locos Yard. LOL" my Spanish aint all that, but "quen es loco"? juan> :buttkick:


Loco 61 has an impala sitten out there.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Its all good Alex no.big.hurry let me kno


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Man alex why u have to go and say that? Now ima put all my funds together! Lol


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

1 step closer to rollin!! :nicoderm:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Yeah. Locos Yard. LOL


Yea he's supposed to add two 67's to that collection, but he's been slacking! ;D


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> 1 step closer to rollin!! :nicoderm:


520's!!!


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Lil Razo said:


> Sometimes i wanna quit lowridin like i cant accomplish my vision so fuck it type of shit you know but then i think about how i would still have to see all y'all rollin around hoppin n shit and it just pisses me off to think about not havin a lowrider and every one ask hey where's your car lol just a lil insight on how i keep motivating myself and why i hate drinkin by myself lol


Keep your head up homie! My ride used to spend more time broke down or in the garage but I always had good homies like show67, blanco, loco61, and homie Pancho and his brothers who always were willing to help put my 67 back on the road to cruise! It gets frustrating but it was a whole different feeling when it was cruising the streets of DFW!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> 1 step closer to rollin!! :nicoderm:


Sumabish! Looks like Christmas came early for you.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

x2


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

sixty7imp said:


> Keep your head up homie! My ride used to spend more time broke down or in the garage but I always had good homies like show67, blanco, loco61, and homie Pancho and his brothers who always were willing to help put my 67 back on the road to cruise! It gets frustrating but it was a whole different feeling when it was cruising the streets of DFW!


Thanks homie preciate it


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

14's? :dunno:


817.TX. said:


> 1 step closer to rollin!! :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

14x5.20's!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> 14's? :dunno:


Yes zir!! No mo 175-75s and no mo 175-70s!!  Only choice left is 520s!! Cause I aint doing 185s!! :buttkick: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

on what? ur 64?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

u sayin 70's are discontinued?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> on what? ur 64?


Yes!! :h5:


npazzin said:


> u sayin 70's are discontinued?


Yes!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

well fuck i might as well sell my 14s an put the stocks back on


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Said but true no more i used to have some Coopers on my blazer 175-70-14 best tires i ever rolled nice tread good whitewall and great wear had a nice narrow look to them some people thoughy they was 13s


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> well fuck i might as well sell my 14s an put the stocks back on


How much? LOL


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

how much are the 520s?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

560.00 shipped


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> 560.00 shipped


:nono: $650 shipped!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

fuck!!! they better be worth it


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> fuck!!! they better be worth it


You can always roll the 185s or the 195s!! :drama: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sure if I wanted it to look like some micky tompson mud tires with a white wall!!!! lol, but are the new 520's radials, or still ol byas ply? if there steel belted, ima have to start savin now for a set!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

post up on yours when you get to rollin em, an let us know how they ride!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

SO YA IM A LIL PISSED TO FIND OUT THEY DISCONTINUED ANOTHER 14" WW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MOTHERFUCKER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> post up on yours when you get to rollin em, an let us know how they ride!!!


There is a thread in the wheel and tire section on these wheels. check it out... they look great but..... I ROLL 13's


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

well good for you jaun, lol I still gotta have something on my daily is why I was askin. no doubt ill never put 14s on my impala, but try putting 13s on a 94gmc!!! 


juangotti said:


> There is a thread in the wheel and tire section on these wheels. check it out... they look great but..... I ROLL 13's


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

U can still find some on craigslist amd Ebay my dad had two sets and 5.20s on that elco he had not to mention the 2 sets of 14in bolt ona that had Hancock s on them u just gotta look


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> U can still find some on craigslist amd Ebay my dad had two sets and 5.20s on that elco he had not to mention the 2 sets of 14in bolt ona that had Hancock s on them u just gotta look


 it ain't that I need em right now, just got some few months ago but sucks now I know ive gotta find an alternative when the time comes. AGAIN! been there once already not too long ago, an I aint' quite sure I wana put 520's on my daily. if you know what I mean


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> Keep your head up homie! My ride used to spend more time broke down or in the garage but I always had good homies like show67, blanco, loco61, and homie Pancho and his brothers who always were willing to help put my 67 back on the road to cruise! It gets frustrating but it was a whole different feeling when it was cruising the streets of DFW!


 what up homies that good all days..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> there a yard in mexia with oldschools?


 


dunk420 said:


> Man alex why u have to go and say that? Now ima put all my funds together! Lol


 JUst Let Me Know uffin:


817.TX. said:


> 1 step closer to rollin!! :nicoderm:


 :thumbsup:


sixty7imp said:


> Keep your head up homie! My ride used to spend more time broke down or in the garage but I always had good homies like show67, blanco, loco61, and homie Pancho and his brothers who always were willing to help put my 67 back on the road to cruise! It gets frustrating but it was a whole different feeling when it was cruising the streets of DFW!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town! Text sent alex


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*7.21.13 HOT AS HELL SHOW at J-Pepes*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

:fool2:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Lol oops wrong one


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lil Razo said:


> :fool2:


Is that what you were doing lol..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/368720-goodtimes-dfw-3rd-annual-picnic-ft-worth.html

Hope to see all the 817 riders out there for the cruise and picnic


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-shows-events/368720-goodtimes-dfw-3rd-annual-picnic-ft-worth.html
> 
> Hope to see all the 817 riders out there for the cruise and picnic


To far out to tell but i hope to make both!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> To far out to tell but i hope to make both!!


1 month away bro, hope to see you and that rag 64 rollin


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anybody have a 3 foot hydro line? I really want a new one.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Anybody have a 3 foot hydro line? I really want a new one.


I think i got a used one;-\


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Purchase your ticket before August 1st, then lets cruise to the drive-in!!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

http://45723.formovietickets.com:2235/Tickets.ASP?WCI=buyticket&Page=schedule&SelectedDate=20130810

Link to tickets


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Purchase your ticket before August 1st, then lets cruise to the drive-in!!!!!!


:thumbsup: should be a badass turnout. Coyote has a pretty cool layout.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup: should be a badass turnout. Coyote has a pretty cool layout.


Yes they do, hope to see all the homies there


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

TGIF!! Let me get through today so I can start my 9 day vacation!!:boink: :nicoderm:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Purchase your ticket before August 1st, then lets cruise to the drive-in!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

817.TX. said:


> TGIF!! Let me get through today so I can start my 9 day vacation!!:boink: :nicoderm:


:worship:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Hopefully i get this new job today more$$$ like a muthafucka daddy needs a gawd damn paint job and some.center golds


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

GET ER DONE!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

A buddy sent me this asking if I could get any cars out there


American legion riders post 516 hosting its annual car show at the Legin... 820 s. & john t. white "old Manhattens club" sign up is at 0830... come enjoy the bands and ice cold beverages...
call Howard if more details are needed 682-429-0917
thanxz for the help!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> I think i got a used one;-\


Pmed


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

I have a pair of brand new black magic chrome cylinders 8's $80, pm me for more info


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Show is tomorrow


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Pmed


Pmed


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

So i fix my dump fixed my elbow fixed my straight fitting for the return fixed my check valve and now my return hose is leaking MAAAAANNNN wtf hopefully i get this new yob so i can redo my entire setup im talkin hardlines show trunk paint interior a fuckin sun roof and t top i wont give a damn lol........i wish


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> So i fix my dump fixed my elbow fixed my straight fitting for the return fixed my check valve and now my return hose is leaking MAAAAANNNN wtf hopefully i get this new yob so i can redo my entire setup im talkin hardlines show trunk paint interior a fuckin sun roof and t top i wont give a damn lol........i wish


i got extra return hoses u can have!! U got my number


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks chris


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Rain go away!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Purchase your ticket before August 1st, then lets cruise to the drive-in!!!!!!


DURING CRUISE PLEASE NO PEALING OUT,NO RIDING WITH DOORS OPEN, NO LOUD HORNS , NO SWANGIN , AND PLEASE STAY IN ONE LANE SO THAT NORMAL CARS CAN USE WITHOUT FEELING TREATENED(AS THEY SAY ON THE NEWS)


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

U ain't lien this our chance to show them we aint all a bunch of dumbass kids


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> U ain't lien this our chance to show them we aint all a bunch of dumbass kids


YES SIR


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I mean we do be hoppin on the freeway but we make sure no ones recording(sometimes lol)


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

What about shooting our guns in the air


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

waste of ammo, considering the prices now!!!


outlawcrewcab said:


> What about shooting our guns in the air


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Y'all two are not invited lol jk


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> DURING CRUISE PLEASE NO PEALING OUT,NO RIDING WITH DOORS OPEN, NO LOUD HORNS , NO SWANGIN , AND PLEASE STAY IN ONE LANE SO THAT NORMAL CARS CAN USE WITHOUT FEELING TREATENED(AS THEY SAY ON THE NEWS)


Thats wats up joe t


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> DURING CRUISE PLEASE NO PEALING OUT,NO RIDING WITH DOORS OPEN, NO LOUD HORNS , NO SWANGIN , AND PLEASE STAY IN ONE LANE SO THAT NORMAL CARS CAN USE WITHOUT FEELING TREATENED(AS THEY SAY ON THE NEWS)


 GONA BE A BADASS CRUISE AND A GOODTIME AT THE DRIVE IN MOVIES ... TTT !!!!


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)

Some photos from last years GOODTIMES cruise.....


----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Marko57 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

GREAT PICS!


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

X2 looking forward to this one


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Sweet pics Andy :thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqcGTQEsc0g&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Yo where can i get my back window re sealed its leakin like a summumbitch


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bad ass pics Andy


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

NICE ASS PICS ANDY......


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

TTT What up Fort Worth!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wats going down this weekend?


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

call jaun winshields at 817-495-5757


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

Lil Razo said:


> Yo where can i get my back window re sealed its leakin like a summumbitch


Call juan winshield 817-495-5757


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> TTT What up Fort Worth!


pm me your number


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Pm sent


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

radicalkingz said:


> Call juan winshield 817-495-5757


Thanks mayne


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ULC MEETING THIS THURSDAY


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Funky town ttt


----------



## austin (May 27, 2012)

nice


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Getting that trany leak resolved!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> ...


uffin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ULC MEETING THIS THURSDAY


:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

juangotti said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> ...


Look like it already marked its territory lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ULC MEETING THIS THURSDAY


See you there.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Shout to Alex aka loco 61 for scooping up my shit from Last Minute Customs for me. Thanks bro


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

get the duece fixed?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> get the duece fixed?


I wont get it till the first. Now he may be done with it within the next couple days but I wont have the cash to pick it up until the first.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Shout to Alex aka loco 61 for scooping up my shit from Last Minute Customs for me. Thanks bro


Yelp! Thanks fer grabing my package aswell bro!! Gud looking out!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Yelp! Thanks fer grabing my package aswell bro!! Gud looking out!!


Glad you went with Last Minute Customs this time and got away from South West Classics.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

Haven't been on here for a min got me a new project and need to see if anybody can help me out


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Glad you went with Last Minute Customs this time and got away from South West Classics.


More selection beter service and beta price!!!! An with free delivery cant lose


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Its not free thats.mexican delivery hey where you goin last minute customs well pick up my parts since u over will ya lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you might wana add some details, like what car, what prob, location, etc


SINICTX said:


> Haven't been on here for a min got me a new project and need to see if anybody can help me out


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SINICTX said:


> Haven't been on here for a min got me a new project and need to see if anybody can help me out


What up Sinic? Yeah its been a minute. You dont have the monte no more? That was a clean LS


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> More selection beter service and beta price!!!! An with free delivery cant lose


I told you bro. Bruce and Time will beat any price out there. And they come to the DFW often so you know you save on shipping


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah cause we really dont have.no idea wjat eachother look like but we know exactly what car they drive lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I need an old used block if any one as one. does not have to work.


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

juangotti said:


> What up Sinic? Yeah its been a minute. You dont have the monte no more? That was a clean LS



Whut up bro I couldn't stay away homie ill soon post pics of my project


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

npazzin said:


> you might wana add some details, like what car, what prob, location, etc



My bad bro I'm working on a 78 monte carlo


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

I just bought the car yesterday so its gonna need some work and time


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming to Ft/Worth August 11th with Goodtimes CC. Looking forward to the picnic and meeting new people. I will be bringing and playing those oldies, old school and funk that we all love to cruise with.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.youcaring.com

Search

kita-lealao


If you can help the big USO


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SINICTX said:


> Whut up bro I couldn't stay away homie ill soon post pics of my project


Cool homeboy. Good luck


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Just dropt off my first half payment on my new top and my gangsta back window to chris trim shop here in fort worth!! They say prolly take 2 weeks fer the company to make my color!!!! Cant wait!!!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

Does anybody know where I can find a passanger interior door handle for my 78


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Just dropt off my first half payment on my new top and my gangsta back window to chris trim shop here in fort worth!! They say prolly take 2 weeks fer the company to make my color!!!! Cant wait!!!


nice


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SINICTX said:


> Does anybody know where I can find a passanger interior door handle for my 78


gbodyparts.com


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

LMC/Chris's Trim Shop :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

SINICTX said:


> Does anybody know where I can find a passanger interior door handle for my 78


May not help homie but i havet a new driver side interior door handle if u want it i dont need it


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> LMC/Chris's Trim Shop :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


Do u think this shop can do all my weatherstrip ing and retainers for.my t tops


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Chris trim shop is a upolstrey shop bro but sure they can


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Jokerz carshow tomorrow.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Went to huracain harbor and that bitch shut down cuza rain!!! Wtf were there to get wet!! Got to play fer a couple hours but dam that sucks. If i didnt have passes i would b real [email protected]@@#######


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> Went to huracain harbor and that bitch shut down cuza rain!!! Wtf were there to get wet!! Got to play fer a couple hours but dam that sucks. If i didnt have passes i would b real [email protected]@@#######


That's stupid.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I remember cuttin up a shit load of trash.bags layin.em out getting the water hose and shampoo bottle to make a section.8 slip n slide lmao great childhood


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

headed back to work, gota get that $


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Where is the car show today trying to get off work early..


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> Where is the car show today trying to get off work early..


GP at the QT park off Lone Star pkwy.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

topd0gg said:


> GP at the QT park off Lone Star pkwy.


Thanks homie..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Had some time off yesterday I took the frame out to replace it with a convertible frame before I replace the floors


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> Had some time off yesterday I took the frame out to replace it with a convertible frame before I replace the floors


Nice!! Cant wait to see this one!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Had some time off yesterday I took the frame out to replace it with a convertible frame before I replace the floors


 how much 4 the wheels alex....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

show67 said:


> how much 4 the wheels alex....


Sup Noel lm keeping those


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt fer funky town makn moves


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

monday bump


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Afternoon bump!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

No one gonna post pics from the Jokers show?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## PhotsByLucio (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming to DFW on August 11th for the Goodtimes Picnic....hope to see you all there and have a good time.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^ GREAT PIX


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

juangotti said:


> ^^^ GREAT PIX



Yes they are...the youngster on the bike looks firme.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Any wires with tires or 14 inch tires around??


----------



## -old skool- (Nov 4, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Purchase your ticket before August 1st, then lets cruise to the drive-in!!!!!!


Lets sell this bish out!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Seen a clean looking black 63 Impala 4dr with patterns on roof. And looked like chrome steel wheels. Roll through Saginaw at lunch time today


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bad ass pics Lucio


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Told y'all 4Dr's are becoming the shit


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Fuckin razo. Lol


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Still got that ford Grenada rearend for sale,$250 firm.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Still got that ford Grenada rearend for sale,$250 firm.



Dam, in 86 my grandma gave me her 75...:yes:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

How about the motherfukkken clouds...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Got t boned fer tha second time in 6 months this mornin. Now i have damage on all sides!!!! Fuk it tho bish still runs strong and blows cold a/c. Till tha wheels fall off!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

In my ssuburban not my vert


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn bro u alright


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Damn bro u alright


Yea im good! Just hope they pay up


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj in DFW August 11th, gracias Goodtimes CC


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Photo by Brian Luenser


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj in DFW August 11th, gracias Goodtimes CC


 THATS WHATS UP HOMIE .. GLAD TO HAVE YOU ... GT UP..


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

Strouds auto supply in the funk has what u need for ur g body's


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I need the front end body to frame bushings


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Who is going to austin this weekend for heatwave?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Im ready for the Weekend!! Need to find me some COLD beer!! :boink: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Should have my car back soon!!!! Cant wait!!! 

GT Show
Hop in the park
then toy drive season


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking for some 2 ton coils with about 6 turns on them preferably new


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Whats going down this sunday in fort worth..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Time for the backyard boogie!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Should have my car back soon!!!! Cant wait!!!
> 
> GT Show
> Hop in the park
> then toy drive season



Hell yea that's wats up


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj coming to DFW on August 11th for the Goodtimes Picnic....hope to see you all there and have a good time.


See you there bish!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Purchase your ticket before August 1st, then lets cruise to the drive-in!!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Direct link to tickets

http://45723.formovietickets.com:2235/Tickets.ASP?WCI=buyticket&Page=schedule&SelectedDate=20130810


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ANY ?S GET AT ME ABOUT CRUISE 940-368-6620. WE HAVE ALOT OF FLEXIBILITY ON MOVIE SELECTION AND PARKING SO GET UR TICKETS NOW AND LETS HAVE A GOODTIME. THIS IS DEFINITELY A FAMILY EVENT SO BRING THE WIFE AND KIDS


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I need somebody to lay some patterens down on my vert rack asap! Shop will call n e day now wanting car to put new top on! Rack is ready to spray!!
817-709-4391 chris


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Patterns on the rack??never seen that


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Patterns on the rack??never seen that


exactly


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Patterns on the rack? Are you prepaired to spend Hella paper!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Patterns on the rack? Are you prepaired to spend Hella paper!


And. 





No


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Fuck that chris makes it flood wit hunits in the booty club i seen him


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

And















No!!!






Lmao


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

*TTMFT!*


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lil Razo said:


> Patterns on the rack??never seen
> 
> Pablo patterned my rack, skims ol 64"white trash" that rack was patterned to !


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Purchase your ticket before August 1st, then lets cruise to the drive-in!!!!!!


3 days left to buy tickets and reserve your spot. Don't get left out homies


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> 3 days left to buy tickets and reserve your spot. Don't get left out homies


Not sure if my car will b in the shop geting new top or not but ima still buy a few!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> Pablo patterned my rack, skims ol 64"white trash" that rack was patterned to !


PICS  I wanna see this


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking forward to the Goodtimes cruise (possibly in a rent a car). But the pic nic will be one to remember...bringing all those rare oldies, old school and funk that we love to cruise to.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> PICS  I wanna see this


Check my instgram Juan , I think there's a few


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

BAM !




























Pablo just texted me a few, thought I had em !


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> BAM !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thas waz up$$$$$


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> BAM !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN IT BOY!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, I think it would look good on your 4 Chris . And you don't see it to often like chrome racks.


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

dunk420 said:


> exactly


 Best way to be the first is to debut it, not speak about it...



Inked1 said:


> BAM !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 actin a fool...



juangotti said:


> Patterns on the rack? Are you prepaired to spend Hella paper!


. Oh he ain't ready...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BeardedWonder said:


> Best way to be the first is to debut it, not speak about it...
> 
> actin a fool...
> 
> . Oh he ain't ready...


I seen your work. looks great... Where is your shop?


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

juangotti said:


> I seen your work. looks great... Where is your shop?


 Grand Prairie..

972 922 3174. Shoot me a text or call if your lookin for some work...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

BeardedWonder said:


> Grand Prairie..
> 
> 972 922 3174. Shoot me a text or call if your lookin for some work...


Im far from ready but year will do. Thanks


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

juangotti said:


> Im far from ready but year will do. Thanks


Thanks for the props...


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Ooooooohhhhhhwwwwweeeeeeee
So that's what a patterned rack look like


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

BeardedWonder said:


> Best way to be the first is to debut it, not speak about it...
> 
> actin a fool...
> 
> . Oh he ain't ready...


I had honestly not seen one done before! Dont realy care bout being first. That rack looks hela dope and i as well am a fan of bearded wonders work but unfortunately im balln on a blue coller budget! My 3 year old comes before my cars so wen something is outa my budget i dont worry bout it!! Just do tha best i can with wat lil money and knowledge i got!!!!!


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

dunk420 said:


> I had honestly not seen one done before! Dont realy care bout being first. That rack looks hela dope and i as well am a fan of bearded wonders work but unfortunately im balln on a blue coller budget! My 3 year old comes before my cars so wen something is outa my budget i dont worry bout it!! Just do tha best i can with wat lil money and knowledge i got!!!!!


Jus some friendly advice ... 

And thanks..


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Who's bearded wonder?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Who's bearded wonder?


Painter from D town


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Who's bearded wonder?


You haven't heard?

hahah..


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

He's an urban legend like the loch ness monster big foot and big booty Asian chicks


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> He's an urban legend like the loch ness monster big foot and big booty Asian chicks


BWHAHAHA


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

http://www.donationto.com/Donations-for-Able-Vanessa

Fellow lowrider and layitlow member was in a tragic turn of events.

What you can/If you can


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> http://www.donationto.com/Donations-for-Able-Vanessa
> 
> Fellow lowrider and layitlow member was in a tragic turn of events.
> 
> What you can/If you can


man thats bad! Prayers out!!!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> http://www.donationto.com/Donations-for-Able-Vanessa
> 
> Fellow lowrider and layitlow member was in a tragic turn of events.
> 
> What you can/If you can



My prayers go out to the family..i just seen them a month ago..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Where can i get a inspection sticker for a good price..


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Legally?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lil Razo said:


> Legally?


My check light is on..


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Ill take that as a no lol i used to take my cars to them white.folks past jack in the box on belknap but they charged me 80 last time 
Its like a couple blocks up from arts or ask art he usually had the hook ups for that


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lil Razo said:


> Ill take that as a no lol i used to take my cars to them white.folks past jack in the box on belknap but they charged me 80 last time
> Its like a couple blocks up from arts or ask art he usually had the hook ups for that


Orale.


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

Check engine light won't prevent it from passing


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

505transplant said:


> Check engine light won't prevent it from passing


Thats what i been told.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

505transplant said:


> Check engine light won't prevent it from passing


Yes it will!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

505transplant said:


> Check engine light won't prevent it from passing


Yes it will homie. In tx it will


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Yes it will homie. In tx it will


Thats what i was gonna say tx it would..where does he live...


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

If its an old car than they just check the lights parking brakes and dumb shit like that thats what he.probably talkin bout


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Yes it will!


Yelp! Check engine light is on in both my dailys! Cost me a bill to get each one inspected!! Suks ass but cant trak down problem


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I heard if u have the classic plates u dont have to have an insp sticker!! Is that right? Ive been rolling the vert with no insp sticker for 3 years now


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> I heard if u have the classic plates u dont have to have an insp sticker!! Is that right? Ive been rolling the vert with no insp sticker for 3 years now


No tags or inspection


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> I heard if u have the classic plates u dont have to have an insp sticker!! Is that right? Ive been rolling the vert with no insp sticker for 3 years now





8t4mc said:


> No tags or inspection










:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

And really all it comes down to is that little tag the DMV gives you! Most cops don't even know which is which!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


>


Guess u got her titled


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I got antiques on my 87 Monte and i only been fucked with.once by a dumb ass rookie hahaha schooled his ass i only have one plate no tags been rollin.like that for like 2 years it says u cant drive it everyday but all u got to say if u do get pulled over is u takin it to a shop or takin it to a club.meeting to the house from the shop test driven or had to.drive it while your other car in the shop the lady at the desk told me i didn't even have.to have insurance not Sure if its true so i have it any ways


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Cruise will start at 7pm sharp so please be there early. We will have escort service leading the way and stopping traffic for us so we all stay together. We will not have to stop for red lights but please be cautious and follow these guidelines:

NO PEALING OUT
NO RIDING WITH DOORS OPEN 
NO SWANGGIN OR SWERVIN
NO LOUD HORNS 
STAY IN SINGLE LANE 
RIDE WITH LIGHTS ON 
AND ENJOY THE CRUISE AND HAVE A GOODTIMES


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Big thanks to Dre for drawing that map for us.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Big thanks to Dre for drawing that map for us.


Can i buy ttickets today? Got busy


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes, u have til tomorrow. That will reserve ur spot at theater. All pre purchased spots will be roped off.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I will have movie selection details on Tuesday of next week


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Is there a ulc meeting tomorrow..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Homies im looking for other job there cutting my hours at work so if you know of anything let me know thanks..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

hirolr68 said:


>


I will be there in my deuce!  She will be running like a champ!


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Go to www.getjobsintexas.com and apply it for the G.E. plant behind texas motor speedway u can put me as a reference (simon cardenas) welders start at 22$ and assemblers at 17$a they r hiring right now so take advantage they got badass benefits


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

D13CHARRO said:


> Go to www.getjobsintexas.com and apply it for the G.E. plant behind texas motor speedway u can put me as a reference (simon cardenas) welders start at 22$ and assemblers at 17$a they r hiring right now so take advantage they got badass benefits



Thanks homie..


----------



## crazzyd77 (Jun 11, 2013)

THE MAJESTICS TX said:


> :thumbsup:


Sweet:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesir Fort Worth Texas


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> Is there a ulc meeting tomorrow..


Yes meeting tomorrow


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

juangotti said:


> I will be there in my deuce!  She will be running like a champ!


HELL YEA THATS WATS UP


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Yes meeting tomorrow


Cool i get off early tomorrow..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








old pic from Odessa..


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I got much love for u sergdog.but i had to look at that pix like ten times thinkin where is her titties at


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lil Razo said:


> I got much love for u sergdog.but i had to look at that pix like ten times thinkin where is her titties at


Shes holding them lol...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

juangotti said:


> http://www.donationto.com/Donations-for-Able-Vanessa
> 
> Fellow lowrider and layitlow member was in a tragic turn of events.
> 
> What you can/If you can


My prayers go out to Abels family very sad situation. :angel:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> I will be there in my deuce!  She will be running like a champ!


Just got my tickets!!! Hope my car is not at chris trim shop on 10th!!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Just got my tickets!!! Hope my car is not at chris trim shop on 10th!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Support Your Local United Lowrider Council Tarrant County Texas!! Billy Minors 8:30 Tonight!! :nicoderm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817.TX. said:


> Support Your Local United Lowrider Council Tarrant County Texas!! Billy Minors 8:30 Tonight!! :nicoderm:


See you there homie..


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

RIP juan Rosales from aztec creations


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> RIP juan Rosales from aztec creations


RIP


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Support Your Local United Lowrider Council Tarrant County Texas!! Billy Minors 8:30 Tonight!! :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:

We will most likely be taking a collection for Abel and his fam fellas!!!


----------



## cleancut86 (Aug 20, 2009)

R.I.P JUAN ROSALES.... SAD TO HEAR UR GONE....


----------



## austin (May 27, 2012)

Lil Razo said:


> RIP juan Rosales from aztec creations[/QUOr.i.p home boy


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lil Razo said:


> RIP juan Rosales from aztec creations


R.I.P. JUAN  :angel:


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> R.I.P. JUAN  :angel:


Rest in peace Juanio. May he ride in peace. My prayers go out to his family.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> R.I.P. JUAN  :angel:


:angel: RIP


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I remember when i first got out of jail he paid me to work with him cause he.knew i didn't have a job i remember we took a road trip to go.buy his regal back and the look on his face when he brought it back if he had it and u needed it it was yours he was always down to help people like him don't come around too often ima miss that foo its sad we lost a talented guy like him its sad to lose any one in general but juan was one of us


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

damn thats fucked up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gryRxYagi-s


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Is that the vid when he was actin a fool at sonic i.cant see it on.my phone


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

yup


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/3975246355.html

Caprice wheels and differential for sale


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

What up Funky Town!!!! TGIF!!

Creations Picnic this weekend. 
Hopefully I can make it out


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

fortworthmex said:


> damn thats fucked up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gryRxYagi-s


 Good Vid Germain... Juanio Was Never Scared To Hit Them Switches... We Grow Up Together I Remember He Always Had The Badest Lowrider Bikes I Couldn't Even Ride It Cause It Was To Low To The Ground He Would Ride It Like Second Nature... His Parents Had Two Nice Montes.. Sad Losing Family


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## cleancut86 (Aug 20, 2009)

Yea juan on a switch and buildin cars was like breathin for us normal people.... I wasnt around as long as most of the people that knew him but i was lucky enough to have a car built by juan not a show stopper but it worked till the frame went after tryin to keep up with "EL PAYASO".... even thou ur gone uma do my best to finish the build we started.... till we meet again R.I.P JUAN ROSALES!!!! gone but not forgot!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

If u have not purchased tickets for cruise nite and want ur spot reserved call me asap 940-368-6620. Cut off was August 1st but I can still get u in reserved area but....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

If anyone is able to donate to Juan Rosale's funeral please do so. Here is the link Thanks in advance https://www.everribbon.com/ribbon/view/13818


:angel:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

R.I.P Juan! I remember we went through like 6 transmissions on our cutlass till I got one from him and never bother with it again!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Good Vid Germain... Juanio Was Never Scared To Hit Them Switches... We Grow Up Together I Remember He Always Had The Badest Lowrider Bikes I Couldn't Even Ride It Cause It Was To Low To The Ground He Would Ride It Like Second Nature... His Parents Had Two Nice Montes.. Sad Losing Family


I REMEMBER THE DAY THAT HE HIT THE SWITCH FOR THE FIRT TIME ON PANCHOS REGAL ....... LOW JOES KIKO DID A FRONT SET UP FOR 150 DOLLARS THAT WAS THE FIRST AND LAST TIME WE PAID SOME ONE TO INSTALL HYDRAULICS ON ARE CARS........ R.I.P PRIMO........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*Juan Rosales * Rosary Sunday @ 5:30 PM Funeral Monday @ 11:30 AM


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Rollerz Only along with the help of The United Lowrider Council will be hosting a benefit car show for Vanessa & Abel Mendoza due to the loss of there son. Aj & for medical bills.
August 18 ,2013

Where: Cooper Old Time barbecue 
301 stock yard blvd
From 1-6 
Fort Worth Texas


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Pass the word homies..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Rollerz Only along with the help of The United Lowrider Council will be hosting a benefit car show for Vanessa & Abel Mendoza due to the loss of there son. Aj & for medical bills.
August 18 ,2013

Where: Cooper Old Time barbecue
301 stock yard blvd
From 1-6
Fort Worth Texas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> Rollerz Only along with the help of The United Lowrider Council will be hosting a benefit car show for Vanessa & Abel Mendoza due to the loss of there son. Aj & for medical bills.
> August 18 ,2013
> 
> Where: Cooper Old Time barbecue
> ...


:angel:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Got to say good bye to Juanio for the last time gonna miss that guy


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> Got to say good bye to Juanio for the last time gonna miss that guy


X2


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

I Cant be at the burial tomorrow but Alex or Blanco if you guys go please say my good bye to Juaniyo for me homies!

I remember one day we we're cruising his red monte on Main st and cop pulled us over for no front license plate. Cop threatened Juan about seeing us out there again without the plate and Juan said fuck it and mounted that bitch on with speaker wire right in front of the cop! Priceless!!! Sad to see/hear you're gone Amigo!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> I Cant be at the burial tomorrow but Alex or Blanco if you guys go please say my good bye to Juaniyo for me homies!
> 
> I remember one day we we're cruising his red monte on Main st and cop pulled us over for no front license plate. Cop threatened Juan about seeing us out there again without the plate and Juan said fuck it and mounted that bitch on with speaker wire right in front of the cop! Priceless!!! Sad to see/hear you're gone Amigo!


:angel:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

R.I.P. Juan Rosales


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got a complete front bumper for a 64 need it gone asap 50bucks!!!! 817-938-0802


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Massage sent LOL


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ill get the pics to ya tommorow juan


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

We will be watching -
We're the Millers and 2 Guns at the cruise nite.


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

4 days till cruise - 5 days till picnic. Let's do this Fort Worth let's fill the streets with low lows.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

^^^YESIR


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Chris trim shop ant cald yet so i should b good!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Ready for the cruise and picnic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> We will be watching -
> We're the Millers and 2 Guns at the cruise nite.


it's gonna be a good turn out. :thumbsup: got two spots reserved


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I can't wait for this to go down...I'm bringing a grip and I mean a grip of rare funk and oldies to cruise to...


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Ready for the cruise and picnic


 NOW THATS GANGSTA RIGHT THERE.......


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GONA BE A BADASS WEEKEND..... TTT !!!!!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> it's gonna be a good turn out. :thumbsup: got two spots reserved


hell yea!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Looks good joe..


ENOUGH SAID said:


> Ready for the cruise and picnic


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Going to the hospital in a while to go visit the mendoza family...


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Ready for the cruise and picnic


Lookin good!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Will my OG Radio work to watch the movie? LOL


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> Will my OG Radio work to watch the movie? LOL


Lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> Lol


G ass radio


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> G ass radio


People in cali do that at the drive inn lol...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

runninlow said:


> Lookin good!


thanks homies


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

U can rent radios there for $5 but they will have extra speakers posted near us too


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Rollerz Only along with the help of The United Lowrider Council will be hosting a benefit car show for Vanessa & Abel Mendoza due to the loss of there son. Aj & for medical bills.
August 18 ,2013

Where: Cooper Old Time barbecue
301 stock yard blvd
From 1-6
Fort Worth Texas


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Will my OG Radio work to watch the movie? LOL


Bad ass OG radio bro lol. I had one just like it.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Bad ass OG radio bro lol. I had one just like it.


I got it from the Pulga on Henderson. 7 bucks! I want a big ass OG Ghetto Blaster. My next one


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

juangotti said:


> I got it from the Pulga on Henderson. 7 bucks! I want a big ass OG Ghetto Blaster. My next one


Hell yeah! Lol put on "planet rock" and I'll bust a head spin. Hahaha!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Hell yeah! Lol put on "planet rock" and I'll bust a head spin. Hahaha!!


:bowrofl:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town!! Who ready to drive in ol scoo style!!! Its me and my fams first drive in ever so to go in a vert!!!!!!! Cant wait!!!


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

^^^^very nice dunk^^^^ trust me you and the family will love the drive in. Especially while sittin in a vert!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

BUMP.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Its going to be a good weekend in fort worth... T T T HOMIES..


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> Its going to be a good weekend in fort worth... T T T HOMIES..


 YES SIR IT IS..


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

TGIF!! :nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone got a contact number for Majestix CC. Since I'm in town, wanna see if I can Dj their cruise night on Saturday while you are all at the movies. Call me with any info please, don't post it, I might not see it. Gracias again, and see you Vatos Sunday.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

What up ftw tx!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

BUMP.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Let's do this homies! To the top for the funk... See you guys later.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Big props to Arts Tire shop for the generous hook up , drove out there this morning from north Dallas and do have to say 

It was very well worth it:nicoderm::yes:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

214Tex said:


> Big props to Arts Tire shop for the generous hook up , drove out there this morning from north Dallas and do have to say
> 
> It was very well worth it:nicoderm::yes:


good peeps right there!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

drive n tyme


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Cruise will start at 7pm sharp so please be there early. We will have escort service leading the way and stopping traffic for us so we all stay together. We will not have to stop for red lights but please be cautious and follow these guidelines:

NO PEALING OUT
NO RIDING WITH DOORS OPEN 
NO SWANGGIN OR SWERVIN
NO LOUD HORNS 
STAY IN SINGLE LANE 
RIDE WITH LIGHTS ON 
AND ENJOY THE CRUISE AND HAVE A GOODTIMES


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

sent those ttt fer ya joe:thumbsup: see yall there:naughty:then I drop off car to chris trim shop tom,ara:inout:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Had to cut the cruise short. Car problems


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Great cruise the best we've had a couple people actin a fool a lil bit but still damn good cruise


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> Great cruise the best we've had a couple people actin a fool a lil bit but still damn good cruise


Thanks homie hope everyone had a GOODTIMES


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

It was truly bad ass reminded of main back in the day


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Good tymes!!!! Hole fam had a blast and fw pd was very cool!!!! Drive in is off tha chain


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Good tymes!!!! Hole fam had a blast and fw pd was very cool!!!! Drive in is off tha chain


Glad you guys enjoyed it.


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

It's time for the Picnic fort worth! Shine up those rides and come on out.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

I was at the ER this moring but im good just my high blood pressure...


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> I was at the ER this moring but im good just my high blood pressure...


Your all hyped up about the weekend of lowriding! Glad your ok, I almost went in yesterday morning.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Got lowrideritis


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Post pics of the picnic..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

chrisdizzle said:


> Your all hyped up about the weekend of lowriding! Glad your ok, I almost went in yesterday morning.


I really was homie..lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> I was at the ER this moring but im good just my high blood pressure...


Hope all is well main


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> Hope all is well main


Yeah im good now homie it was just real high..


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

BIG THANKS TO ALL THE RIDERS WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR 3RD ANNUAL CRUISE AND PICNIC. LOTS OF BAD ASS RIDES IN THE 817 THIS WEEKEND


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> BIG THANKS TO ALL THE RIDERS WHO CAME OUT AND SUPPORTED OUR 3RD ANNUAL CRUISE AND PICNIC. LOTS OF BAD ASS RIDES IN THE 817 THIS WEEKEND


It was a great picnic. My kids loved the slide and the games were great. Looking forward to next year!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Pop Top Regal said:


> It was a great picnic. My kids loved the slide and the games were great. Looking forward to next year!


GLAD THEY HAD A GOODTIME , THATS WAT ITS ALL ABOUT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Great show. Got there late. More car problems.


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Had a GOOD TIME today :thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

good see all you guys at the cruise. missed the picnic had to move my sister. but im sure it was fun. hats of to goodtimes cc for a bad ass weekend. ft.worth put it down this weekend lots of lowrider love out here in the funk.:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lil Razo said:


> Got lowrideritis


LOL!! good meeting you homeboy (sat). always good meeting new peeps!! stay up homie..


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn it was hot as hell out there!! :yessad: Had a badass time though!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

It was cool meeting some of yall finally


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

GoodTimes pulled off a great event. Congrats looking forward to next year!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

follow me on instagram 2006juanh


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sounds like i missed out on this one, but helped a homie put the motor n trans in his project


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Its was a real good turn out at the Goodtimes picnic, just hot as hell


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

green ice said:


> Its was a real good turn out at the Goodtimes picnic, just hot as hell


Does anyone have any pics of this event they want to share?? :wave:


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

smoney4391 said:


> Does anyone have any pics of this event they want to share?? :wave:


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...dtimes-dfw-3rd-annual-picnic-ft-worth-23.html


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Pop Top Regal said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...dtimes-dfw-3rd-annual-picnic-ft-worth-23.html


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Pop Top Regal said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...dtimes-dfw-3rd-annual-picnic-ft-worth-23.html


Good pics homie


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Skim said:


> GoodTimes pulled off a great event. Congrats looking forward to next year!


 THANKS SKIM. IT WAS GOOD SEEING EVERYBODY THAT CAME OUT .


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT CAME OUT TO ENJOY THIS TWO DAY EVENT .. IT WAS A BLAST THIS YEAR AGAIN AND YES IT WAS REALLY HOT OUT THERE AND THATS WHY WE HAD THE COOLING SPOT WITH THE WATER MISTERS.. AND STILL IT DONT STOP US FROM LOW RIDING HOW HOT IT IS. HOPE EVERYBODY HAD A GOODTIME OUT THERE WITH US . TILL NEXT YEAR HOMIES.......


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 681239


 THIS IS A BADASS VIEW OF DOWNTOWN FT WORTH ... TTT


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Bad as time at the drive in


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

It was a GOODTIMES at the drive-in!


----------



## hirolr68 (Jan 4, 2009)

We had a good turnout at the cruise.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

wickedimage63 said:


> Good pics homie


thank you, wish you could have made it!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

hirolr68 said:


> We had a good turnout at the cruise.


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Pop Top Regal said:


> thank you, wish you could have made it!


next time for sure. heres acouple i snapped that night at the sonic in the stock yards.


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Good pics!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lil' Joe said:


> Good pics!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

hirolr68 said:


> We had a good turnout at the cruise.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Chris trim shop teaser


----------



## texas_cb7 (Oct 16, 2012)

bad ass cruise until i got rear ended


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

texas_cb7 said:


> bad ass cruise until i got rear ended


who hit u


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Chris trim shop teaser


looks great chris


----------



## texas_cb7 (Oct 16, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> who hit u


300c from sweetdreams c.c


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

You know the drill...pics?


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

texas_cb7 said:


> bad ass cruise until i got rear ended


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

texas_cb7 said:


> 300c from sweetdreams c.c


Me an my boys heard it!! Yall were two cars bak from my car


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Chris trim shop teaser


Chris Trim Shop!! :thumbsup: Back window on a vert!! :thumbsdown: looks funny to me!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Each his own!! Personally i love it


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I think they look cool. I but if I had a vert imp I couldnt do it. Im blind enough already.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

the color of the top seems to match the car pretty well :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> the color of the top seems to match the car pretty well :thumbsup:


Wasnt realy the plan! I wanted a dark blue top with light blue car!!! But now wen i get my new paint job it will b a dark candy!! The paint on it is temporary!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I put that in the same category as tinted windows!! :nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> I put that in the same category as tinted windows!! :nosad: :nicoderm:


Cool!! Im sure u will build one to suit u! I love mine!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Cool!! Im sure u will build one to suit u! I love mine!


Look alot better too if it was a 4 door lol jk


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Look alot better too if it was a 4 door lol jk


ya i miss all the four door chops from the nineties :barf:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> I put that in the same category as tinted windows!! :nosad: :nicoderm:


Guess with u its plastic with zipper or nuttn huu? I dont like how they age!! Get all dark discolored and show folds! The top i took off was only 4 years old but looket 20!!! Lol


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

npazzin said:


> ya i miss all the four door chops from the nineties :barf:


Hatters gonna hatt


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Guess with u its plastic with zipper or nuttn huu? I dont like how they age!! Get all dark discolored and show folds! The top i took off was only 4 years old but looket 20!!! Lol


Dont mind Dre. He just hatting cus your got a vert


Hatters gonna hat


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

juangotti said:


> Dont mind Dre. He just hatting cus your got a vert
> 
> 
> Hatters gonna hat


:yessad: :nicoderm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

anyone here local do any leafing? (ft.worth)


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> anyone here local do any leafing? (ft.worth)


Fuck with Lokey


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

juangotti said:


> Fuck with Lokey


appericate that homeboy:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Palmer


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lokey.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Hatters gonna hatt


 i don't wear hats, i just can see hacked up bullshit when its right in front of me! an trust me ive seen lots of it all over texas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hatter?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

npazzin said:


> I DONT WEAR HATS, i just can see hacked up bullshit when its right in front of me! an trust me ive seen lots of it all over texas!!!!!!!!!


Me neither and yes we've seen hacked up shit everywhere but we can all agree we have had some hacked up shit we used to be proud of i know i did


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> Hatter?


Offtopic joke its like the 06 frame swap joke


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> I put that in the same category as tinted windows!! :nosad: :nicoderm:


:twak: stop the Hating! Bahahaha!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Chris trim shop teaser


I think it looks HARD as FUCK Chris ! You got a 64 rag and you drive it everywhere,I know gangsta back windows ain't for everyone . But like I said, you have a 64 rag and you drive it everywhere ! Do your thang Chris :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> I put that in the same category as tinted windows!! :nosad: :nicoderm:


 I Got Green Tinted Windows On My Car... :sprint:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

I Kinda Like This Weather Not To Hot..:h5:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> I Got Green Tinted Windows On My Car... :sprint:


But would you throw 5% on it?? That's the tint I'm referring to!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> But would you throw 5% on it?? That's the tint I'm referring to!! :nicoderm:


Maybe :h5:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Ima put 5% on my t tops


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> I think it looks HARD as FUCK Chris ! You got a 64 rag and you drive it everywhere,I know gangsta back windows ain't for everyone . But like I said, you have a 64 rag and you drive it everywhere ! Do your thang Chris :thumbsup:


Gud lookn main


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> But would you throw 5% on it?? That's the tint I'm referring to!! :nicoderm:


Whatever floats your boat! Everybody is different.


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Chris trim shop teaser


Looking good homie!


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

Top looks great homie.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Chris trim shop teaser


CHRIS YOU CAR LOOK REAL GOOD..... WHAT NEXT THE OTHER FRAME


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

63 from Majestix Dallas and it has tinted windows, I thought I wouldn't like it. But it looks real good !


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

That trey is badass also.love them back windows


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Anyone know a shop where I can get my a-arms extended 4"!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Anyone know a shop where I can get my a-arms extended 4"!! :h5: :nicoderm:


A&m


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

show67 said:


> A&m


Do they do Exotic animal skin interiors as well. Im looking for Emu or otter!! Something no one else has!! :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> 63 from Majestix Dallas and it has tinted windows, I thought I wouldn't like it. But it looks real good !


I couldn't tint my windows but I can see it goes with the ride. Seen some all red rides with red tint too.. 




BTW Im glad there is some conversation flowing in the motherfucker. It was dead for a minute...




You Brent accept my follow on IG. I unfollowed you in error. HAHAHA


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Anyone know a shop where I can get my a-arms extended 4"!! :h5: :nicoderm:


 this guy, four inches LOL


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Do they do Exotic animal skin interiors as well. Im looking for Emu or otter!! Something no one else has!! :yes: :nicoderm:


 maybe get some "hater skin" seats :rofl:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I got you Juan !


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a interior business so I can hook up that animal interior for you ! Whatever your thang is , as long as your down to ride. I think that says it all. I know people probably hate my shit and think the patterns are to much, but I like it and that bitch is on the streets. Just like Chris and Juan and Alex etc. etc..your right Juan , something interesting to talk about !


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> I have a interior business so I can hook up that animal interior for you ! Whatever your thang is , as long as your down to ride. I think that says it all. I know people probably hate my shit and think the patterns are to much, but I like it and that bitch is on the streets. Just like Chris and Juan and Alex etc. etc..your right Juan , something interesting to talk about !


Real talk! DRIVE DAT SHIT


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Chris trim shop teaser


Nice!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

8:06 :h5: Chit I drove my chit!!! I aint scurred!! Primered!! Holes in the floor boards!! But she ran good!! All the way to the Big D and Lil D and back to FOROS!! Once she comes out the shop its gonna be hard to keep me out the streets!! Different strokes for different folks!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> 8:06 :h5: Chit I drove my chit!!! I aint scurred!! Primered!! Holes in the floor boards!! But she ran good!! All the way to the Big D and Lil D and back to FOROS!! Once she comes out the shop its gonna be hard to keep me out the streets!! Different strokes for different folks!! :nicoderm:


I remember that night. What a night!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

817.TX. said:


> 8:06 :h5: Chit I drove my chit!!! I aint scurred!! Primered!! Holes in the floor boards!! But she ran good!! All the way to the Big D and Lil D and back to FOROS!! Once she comes out the shop its gonna be hard to keep me out the streets!! Different strokes for different folks!! :nicoderm:


That's what's up bro, and this shit here isn't aimed at at particular person, we just rappin is all! Iam just glad to see as many people out on the streets, like at the good times picnic. It would be dope to see the low riding community jumping, and it takes all kinds of rides to make it work. Even the cars gettin built right now, turtles 61 is gonna be crazy and I know he's gonna drive that shit. To think this all started from Chris gettin a new top for his rag ! Lol..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817.TX. said:


> Do they do Exotic animal skin interiors as well. Im looking for Emu or otter!! Something no one else has!! :yes: :nicoderm:


Lol


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Do they do Exotic animal skin interiors as well. Im looking for Emu or otter!! Something no one else has!! :yes: :nicoderm:


You should do some salamander skin!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Come out and support this event..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

See yall at the ULC meeting tonight


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

juangotti said:


> See yall at the ULC meeting tonight


Cant make it dont get off work till 9pm


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

You know what grinds my balls all those people recording that day of the cruise and not one video has surfaced yet


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> You know what grinds my balls all those people recording that day of the cruise and not one video has surfaced yet


My homie put some on Facebook, but I don't think he gets on here!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Whats his name so i can add him


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I grabed a van for the drive train but moter looks diff than i thought!! How can i decode the moter an trans??? Have pix of vin,door tag, van, moter ect in my build!! N e help is apreaceated


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> That's what's up bro, and this shit here isn't aimed at at particular person, we just rappin is all! Iam just glad to see as many people out on the streets, like at the good times picnic. It would be dope to see the low riding community jumping, and it takes all kinds of rides to make it work. Even the cars gettin built right now, turtles 61 is gonna be crazy and I know he's gonna drive that shit. To think this all started from Chris gettin a new top for his rag ! Lol..



Says tha man with TWO clean ass rags and a lil ht!!! Much props!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> You should do some salamander skin!


:rimshot: :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Where can i get a good multi charger at


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Where can i get a good multi charger at


I had to order mine online but it was like 250 shipped!! Therr bad ass!! Strong recommendation


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Where can i get a good multi charger at


Norther Tool


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> I had to order mine online but it was like 250 shipped!! Therr bad ass!! Strong recommendation


brand name would help homie just saying lol


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is what I got from amazon shumaker 1072 and you can charge 12 batteries at once and it's free shipping and I got it in 3 days


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lil Razo said:


> Where can i get a good multi charger at


Traders village homie..lol


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Up early on the way to the shooting range yeah buddy!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Up early on the way to the shooting range yeah buddy!


 should have stopped by and picked up my machine guns


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Up early on the way to the shooting range yeah buddy!


You mean your gonna roll around Northside shooting the stop signs lol jk


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> should have stopped by and picked up my machine guns


Shit it cost enough to shoot mine


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Shit it cost enough to shoot mine


Let me know when yall go again..I need to get some time behind this 40


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 682784
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See you there homies..


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Yesir ill be there


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

juangotti said:


> Yesir ill be there


Ima b there!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> Chris trim shop teaser



I like it. Looks good homie!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

that was a good benefit Rollerz only good spot also..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

dunk420 said:


>


Seen your ride looks good..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks main! Stil alota werk to b done but im happy so far!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Bomb ass show!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Payed tha 20 donation but couldnt stic around fer show awards! Rely just wanted to show some love to such a tragic thing!!! Prayers out from a father!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

One realy cool thing tho.......

My car reg. Number was 59!!!!!! My fav year!!!!!! Maybe this is a sign that i will finaly find my 59 drop$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Funky town all day


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Funky town all day


Looks clean man!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GT SHOWING SOME SUPPORT .... HAD TO WORK TODAY BUT STILL SHOWED UP EVEN THOUGH IT WAS LATE..


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> Payed tha 20 donation but couldnt stic around fer show awards! Rely just wanted to show some love to such a tragic thing!!! Prayers out from a father!!!!


Homie i know shrek was happy to see everyone out there..my prayers go out to him and his wife..its hard to lose a son it happen to me.this was a good turn out...props to everyone..


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

THE HOMIE ROBERT BOSS HOGGIN ON HIS SICK ASS BIKE .. GT UP !!!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 683946
> THE HOMIE ROBERT BOSS HOGGIN ON HIS SICK ASS BIKE .. GT UP !!!


Nice.


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Still looking for other job i got my hours cut at work let me know if you hear of anything thanks..


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Im sellin my 61,ht sedan 1000 bucks takes it home with title every thing is good on it except fenders have patchable rust spot lower valences all good let me know 817 353 4801


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Im sellin my 61,ht sedan 1000 bucks takes it home with title every thing is good on it except fenders have patchable rust spot lower valences all good let me know 817 353 4801


Post pic..please!!!!!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

show67 said:


> Post pic..please!!!!!!!!


Hellofa deal fer a parts car!!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I hate to part ways but i need to stop bullshittin and get this Monte ready for paint


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> I hate to part ways but i need to stop bullshittin and get this Monte ready for paint


My friend is working on a 61 I have him you number he is going to call you look like he wanted.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

That's cool homie let me know its pretty complete besides two peices of trim


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Funky town all day


This this rag 64 is soo clean I thinking of cutting the top off 64!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> That's cool homie let me know its pretty complete besides two peices of trim


How is the motor and trans.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

show67 said:


> This this rag 64 is soo clean I thinking of cutting the top off 64!!!!!


Dont do it homie


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

They worked homie but the holes for the alt are all fucked up i got a rebuilt carb if u need one


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

84 350 with og power glide


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

anybody have a og 4 bolt fan for a 63 impala??


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> anybody have a og 4 bolt fan for a 63 impala??


My buddy in carrelton has a few layn round!! He said 20 buks!!! Text me fer his number


----------



## THESITUATION (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Uh oh, here we go again...


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

THE said:


>


This a joint show again? 








This picnic is always bad ass!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Pretty kool seeing Skim on American Pickers


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

I missed it. Shows again at 12am


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJxT333xZ_I&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

show67 said:


> This this rag 64 is soo clean I thinking of cutting the top off 64!!!!!


:twak: Oh hell there you go again with the cutting shitt! How many cars you done fuck up doing that crap fool?! :nono: I should of put that bitch on ebay then...you crazy chopping car ninja! :ninja:


----------



## 1low78carlo (Apr 30, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> Still looking for other job i got my hours cut at work let me know if you hear of anything thanks..


 lanierparking.com dallas , its valet at parkland, ive been having fun there and there hiring on alot right now


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Not bein racist but i thought skim was a white guy


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

1low78carlo said:


> lanierparking.com dallas , its valet at parkland, ive been having fun there and there hiring on alot right now


Thanks..


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Lil Razo said:


> Not bein racist but i thought skim was a white guy


Damn racist fool


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

8t4mc said:


> anybody have a og 4 bolt fan for a 63 impala??


Ill look around today. But I normally leave them on the motor when I pull them


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> :twak: Oh hell there you go again with the cutting shitt! How many cars you done fuck up doing that crap fool?! :nono: I should of put that bitch on ebay then...you crazy chopping car ninja! :ninja:


I remember the 67 he had when it was red then he got surgical with it and painted it green


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

juangotti said:


> This a joint show again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never has been a joint show that I know off we just do it on the same day


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Ahh. Either way it gets packed!


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Ahh. Either way it gets packed!


True


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Street life able.^^^^


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lolz


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

3


2

1


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Looks like sleep life able!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T HOMIES.,


----------



## Striptease (May 17, 2012)

*Bring Striptease from cali to this cook out.*


----------



## Striptease (May 17, 2012)

*Striptease from cali will be there.*


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Striptease said:


> *Bring Striptease from cali to this cook out.*


You talking the big M cook out?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Where?^^^^


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Where?^^^^


Previous page is the flier. at Trinity Park


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anybody have a stock g body, or g body project?


----------



## Striptease (May 17, 2012)

*Yes to the trinity park on labor day but they are having 2 at the same park so which one do i go to lol*


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ohhh I c now.


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

Hello FtWorth , you are invited to be part of this years state fair show and shine brought to you by 214TIMES & Unique Karz. This years theme " Oldies at the Fair " looking to fill 110 spots with oldies classics originals and lowriders. Join us with D Town Bombs Texas Ranflas Veteranos and several others thru out Dallas & FtWorth for a day of fun. One low cost of $5 dollars allows you your family and front row parking for your ride onto the fair grounds. No cooking or open flames allowed however you can bring your pre made food & drinks with you. Download registration form and get with us on reserving your spot if you would like to attend , see ya there ( Registration deadline Sept. 27th )


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T F T


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Rise and Shine 817!! :sprint: :nicoderm:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Anybody have a stock g body, or g body project?


Decent projects on C list


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

214Tex said:


> Hello FtWorth , you are invited to be part of this years state fair show and shine brought to you by 214TIMES & Unique Karz. This years theme " Oldies at the Fair " looking to fill 110 spots with oldies classics originals and lowriders. Join us with D Town Bombs Texas Ranflas Veteranos and several others thru out Dallas & FtWorth for a day of fun. One low cost of $5 dollars allows you your family and front row parking for your ride onto the fair grounds. No cooking or open flames allowed however you can bring your pre made food & drinks with you. Download registration form and get with us on reserving your spot if you would like to attend , see ya there ( Registration deadline Sept. 27th )


 This Is Always A Good Show...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Anybody have a stock g body, or g body project?


Who's going to lift it?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Lift it on 30"s!!!!!


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Pretty kool seeing Skim on American Pickers


anybody got a link?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Lift it on 30"s!!!!!


answer your phone


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Who's going to lift it?


These 2 white guys on the west side!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

:sprint:


chrisdizzle said:


> These 2 white guys on the west side!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> :sprint:


ya cause white guys dont know shit bout lowriders


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

hey everyone, just moved to Texas from Cali 2 weeks ago... can anyone tell me how far Trinity Park is from Carrollton Texas? I know it cant be that far from me, just haven't been to the Fort Worth area yet... thanks guys.


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> hey everyone, just moved to Texas from Cali 2 weeks ago... can anyone tell me how far Trinity Park is from Carrollton Texas? I know it cant be that far from me, just haven't been to the Fort Worth area yet... thanks guys.


Bout 45-60 min


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

X2


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Sigala said:


> I remember the 67 he had when it was red then he got surgical with it and painted it green


True that was bad ass 67 ss!:boink: I drove the shitt out of it the first day he bought it!!:biggrin: R.I.P. in Impala heaven :angel:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> hey everyone, just moved to Texas from Cali 2 weeks ago... can anyone tell me how far Trinity Park is from Carrollton Texas? I know it cant be that far from me, just haven't been to the Fort Worth area yet... thanks guys.


Welcome to texas homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> hey everyone, just moved to Texas from Cali 2 weeks ago... can anyone tell me how far Trinity Park is from Carrollton Texas? I know it cant be that far from me, just haven't been to the Fort Worth area yet... thanks guys.


Take tha George bush to 30. Then take 30 west to downtown fw then exit university an make a left!! On the right. 30-45 min depending on how ya drive!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> ya cause white guys dont know shit bout lowriders


 I agree


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lil Razo said:


> Welcome to texas homie


X2 uffin:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

8t4mc said:


> answer your phone


I answered it but no one was there


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> True that was bad ass 67 ss!:boink: I drove the shitt out of it the first day he bought it!!:biggrin: R.I.P. in Impala heaven :angel:


 Sold that bitch to Japan!!!!!!! That wAs a bad 67 ..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

64 two door ht almost complete! Has rust in usual spots! No title! 800 cash or trade!


----------



## CHEVY45467SS (Oct 9, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> Anybody have a stock g body, or g body project?


Ive got this


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

How much^^


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

It's Friday night just finished mowing. I need a cold beer. Anyone headed to the gun show tomorrow.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I'm going to try and make it to the park so I can see how you guys do it out here in Texas. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> It's Friday night just finished mowing. I need a cold beer. Anyone headed to the gun show tomorrow.


Me ima be there around 1 after work i wanna buy a mossberg


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Homie came by and scooped up the impala i ain't gonna lie it was sad to see her go


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Welcome to texas homie


X75


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Homie came by and scooped up the impala i ain't gonna lie it was sad to see her go


I see everything went well !!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah homeboy was happy its a solid car worthy of alot of parts or to fix up


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> hey everyone, just moved to Texas from Cali 2 weeks ago... can anyone tell me how far Trinity Park is from Carrollton Texas? I know it cant be that far from me, just haven't been to the Fort Worth area yet... thanks guys.


just so you know, there's a few lowriders in Carrollton. I'm in The colony and I think there's two goodtimers in Carrollton as well as a Los Finos member. If you're out and about cruising, hit me up.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lil Razo said:


> Homie came by and scooped up the impala i ain't gonna lie it was sad to see her go


:yessad:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

workin off a hangover ugh!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Pop Top Regal said:


> just so you know, there's a few lowriders in Carrollton. I'm in The colony and I think there's two goodtimers in Carrollton as well as a Los Finos member. If you're out and about cruising, hit me up.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Pop Top Regal said:


> just so you know, there's a few lowriders in Carrollton. I'm in The colony and I think there's two goodtimers in Carrollton as well as a Los Finos member. If you're out and about cruising, hit me up.


thanks bro. I havnt seen any lowriders cruising around since I got here. I've been looking but only seen one car on wires parked in a driveway near my work in Farmers Branch.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> thanks bro. I havnt seen any lowriders cruising around since I got here. I've been looking but only seen one car on wires parked in a driveway near my work in Farmers Branch.


You don't see many on the street, but they're out there.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> workin off a hangover ugh!


 Not Really... Drank About 5 Budweisers :facepalm:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> thanks bro. I havnt seen any lowriders cruising around since I got here. I've been looking but only seen one car on wires parked in a driveway near my work in Farmers Branch.


Shiiit over in the fortworth they gettin like it used to a lowrider on.every block


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

I have a set of used Cornell 1000 155-80-13 tires for sale. $100 obo. Pics on fb not sure how to post here but txt for pics 940-368-6620


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Does anyone have a shotgun they wanna sell


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Does anyone have a shotgun they wanna sell


Guns kill people!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

So do i lol


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lol


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Fort worth up,


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

show67 said:


> Sold that bitch to Japan!!!!!!! That wAs a bad 67 ..


:loco:






Japan metal recycling plant! :facepalm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

sixty7imp said:


> :loco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Anybody else heard about this


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> :loco:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You keep messing with me i Am chopping the top off the 64 and u can't stop me foo !!!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> :roflmao:


Sup loco what good!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Anybody else heard about this


Yesir


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

8t4mc said:


>


 LAZY ASS ABLE??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

show67 said:


> Sup loco what good!!!!!!!!!!


Just chillin. How you been Noel?


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Just chillin. How you been Noel?


Just working trying not to give up with my rust bucket... Trying to get it right to see if I can get one of those Fort Worth placa in my back window!!!!!!can I get jump in?????!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Yea that's him..he works with me now.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

show67 said:


> You keep messing with me i Am chopping the top off the 64 and u can't stop me foo !!!


NO!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> Shiiit over in the fortworth they gettin like it used to a lowrider on.every block


that's what i'm talkin about :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

show67 said:


> Just working trying not to give up with my rust bucket... Trying to get it right to see if I can get one of those Fort Worth placa in my back window!!!!!!can I get jump in?????!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Guess whos back... Back again...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:dunno:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Guess whos back... Back again...


Shadys back! Tell a friend.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

chrisdizzle said:


> Shadys back! Tell a friend.


Lol.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Shadys back! Tell a friend.


True story. He dropped a new track today.

Berserk :thumbsup:

What did you think I was talking about? LMAO


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

show67 said:


> You keep messing with me i Am chopping the top off the 64 and u can't stop me foo !!!



:buttkick:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Am i the only one who doesn't care for the chrome gas flap on imalas


----------



## Lil' Joe (Nov 24, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Am i the only one who doesn't care for the chrome gas flap on imalas


I don't care for them. Looks better painted.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Agreed


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Lil Razo said:


> Am i the only one who doesn't care for the chrome gas flap on imalas


Don't be a hatter!! :nono: Imma suicide mines!! :rimshot: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

lol, put it on the pass side!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

To me it looks like it dont belong got all this.badass.paint with a chrome square that throws the whole car off i know people have different taste but i just cant see it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I gold plated my gas lid...


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Im thinkin about chrome plating my gas cover on the Monte :rimshot:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

On a side note!! Imma cut a 3rd door on my Impala as well!! :boink: Shit gonna go hard in the paint!! fuck a 4 door!! Imma have a 3 door!! Get on my level!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817.TX. said:


> On a side note!! Imma cut a 3rd door on my Impala as well!! :boink: Shit gonna go hard in the paint!! fuck a 4 door!! Imma have a 3 door!! Get on my level!! :h5: :nicoderm:


Sounds good..cant wait homie.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Ooohhhh like them lil saturn cars with the 3rd suicide doors i was thinking bout putting a rear sunroof on my Monte so i can have t tops and sunroof


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Ooohhhh like them lil saturn cars with the 3rd suicide doors i was thinking bout putting a rear sunroof on my Monte so i can have t tops and sunroof


Don't dew it!!!!!!!!!!!!



N e body going to this?


invasioncarshow.com


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The awards for that are patterened out skate boards.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Fuckin radical bro Chris can do some narly Ollie that are totally tubular


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Fuckin radical bro Chris can do some narly Ollie that are totally tubular


Wat????


























I mean tottaly


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Don't dew it!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GT WILL BE THERE


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

three day weekend!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I have to work all weekend an monday!! Yall hav fun 4 me


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> I have to work all weekend an monday!! Yall hav fun 4 me


The next time i smoke ill think of you.......(no ****)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> GT WILL BE THERE


Snuck out last night?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> Snuck out last night?


LOL u just noticed


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HAHAH


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13x7-72-Spo..._Car_Truck_Wheels&hash=item19e137aeac&vxp=mtr

This guy is legit I bought some kos from him he sells cross lace wheels too with acc for 850 shipped just spreading the word


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Great info.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Don't dew it!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

It was bad ass rolling up there today. Oscar's ride is one clean lolo


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> It was bad ass rolling up there today. Oscar's ride is one clean lolo


Did you take your ride Alex?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

-SUPER62- said:


> Did you take your ride Alex?


What's up Jose Luis? Not this year. Im gettin some minor things fixed on it


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

is there a show today at the trinity park?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> It was bad ass rolling up there today. Oscar's ride is one clean lolo


Thanks for rolling with me it was hot as hell out there:burn:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Loco 61 said:


> What's up Jose Luis? Not this year. Im gettin some minor things fixed on it


Same ol same ol homie, just work and school




blanco said:


> Thanks for rolling with me it was hot as hell out there:burn:


You going to trinity picnic today?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

man i got my car home yesturday and now it dont want to start :guns:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

blanco said:


> man i got my car home yesturday and now it dont want to start :guns:


Hope it's nothing major, if you need any help let me know.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> Hope it's nothing major, if you need any help let me know.


thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

blanco said:


> Thanks for rolling with me it was hot as hell out there:burn:


I missed yall out there homies,we were stuck inside TREES all day long,to dam hot outside.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

When is the next BIg event in the DFW area?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I missed yall out there homies,we were stuck inside TREES all day long,to dam hot outside.


did you take your car? it was hot as hell x2


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> When is the next BIg event in the DFW area?


Now at trinity park in downtown fw


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

blanco said:


> did you take your car? it was hot as hell x2


yea we were parked inside fenced area


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

blanco said:


> Thanks for rolling with me it was hot as hell out there:burn:


 Thanks For Letting Roll Out There.. Bad A$$ Cruise... Clean Ride Oscar...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> I missed yall out there homies,we were stuck inside TREES all day long,to dam hot outside.


 Sure Was Hott :burn:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Any pictures from the picnic yesterday..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> Any pictures from the picnic yesterday..


X64. Had to miss this one


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> X64. Had to miss this one


Same here had to work.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

It was a nice picnic (HOT) but worth it, thanx to MALO C.C. and IMPALAS C.C. for hooking us up with the grill and holding spot in shade! :thumbsup:



[video=youtube;mAHkJH2vntI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAHkJH2vntI&feature=share&list=UUZjPsB1cbqWVgHDb7h3VFaA[/video]


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

TOP DOG '64 said:


> It was a nice picnic (HOT) but worth it, thanx to MALO C.C. and IMPALAS C.C. for hooking us up with the grill and holding spot in shade! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;mAHkJH2vntI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAHkJH2vntI&feature=share&list=UUZjPsB1cbqWVgHDb7h3VFaA[/video]


Csnt veiw vid on my fone. N e body no wat you tube address?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> Csnt veiw vid on my fone. N e body no wat you tube address?


Same here dont let me view


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Great vid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAHkJH2vntI


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Benefit car show in memory of babe Andrew olivo Jr Sunday 8th at 12-5pm food,drinks,raffles,..at echo lake Dr s FW tx 67110 all car clubs welcome,doing best people choice,best show,best under construction (registration $10) Felix From Malo CC Asked Me To Post This Up For Him.. RIP Little Brother..:angel:


----------



## TheTexasGoldPlater (Dec 23, 2006)

blanco said:


> man i got my car home yesturday and now it dont want to start :guns:


What's up Oscar glad to see your 64 out in the scene


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TheTexasGoldPlater said:


> What's up Oscar glad to see your 64 out in the scene


thanks bro and thanks for all the help


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

blanco said:


> thanks bro and thanks for all the help


Congrats Oscar ,looking forward to seeing the 4 ! Another bad ass impala in Fort Worth TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Cosign


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

TGIF!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Beat the Heat - BEER & BBQ - 9.21.13*


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Congrats Oscar ,looking forward to seeing the 4 ! Another bad ass impala in Fort Worth TTT


Thanks bro, man i have been wanting to check out your rides to :thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Any shows tomorrow ???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yes echo lake park


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

MAJESTIX said:


>






Dam, I'm gonna miss it....have a good one:thumbsup:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

TTT!


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Does anyone have any switch extensions that they want to sell i need 4


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Go Cowboys!! :nicoderm:


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

blanco said:


> Does anyone have any switch extensions that they want to sell i need 4


I have some chrome ones you can have homie


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

-SUPER62- said:


> I have some chrome ones you can have homie


thanks bro i will call u :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lets go cowboys... Beware of D Ware!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Three turn over = 3 points........


Wtf


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

blanco said:


> Does anyone have any switch extensions that they want to sell i need 4


I have some chrome,gold and a few colored ones


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Anybody have 14's for sale..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> Anybody have 14's for sale..


 ive got some 96 spoke players


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Forskins getting murked


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone see that movie fantastic foreskin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bwhahahaha


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wat it dew foritos


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

whats foros/foritos mean? :dunno:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/3975246355.html

Still have these wheels for sale and differential


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> whats foros/foritos mean? :dunno:


Spanish slang for Fort Worth homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

^^^^^^wat he said


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> ^^^^^^wat he said


Orale Ese


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Is the meeting gonna be at billy miners Thursday...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> Is the meeting gonna be at billy miners Thursday...


This Thursday?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817Lowrider said:


> This Thursday?


Think this Thursday...the reason why im asking is because i heard they closed the place down then i heard it reopen...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> Think this Thursday...the reason why im asking is because i heard they closed the place down then i heard it reopen...


We had our last 2 meeting there. no issue. I think they are open


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

We will need a alternate location for this Thursdays meeting,Billy Miners is closed from best of my knowledge. Get at me with any ideas, we also need to think about a new permanent location.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Well bummer


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817Lowrider said:


> We had our last 2 meeting there. no issue. I think they are open


It just happen last week...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> We will need a alternate location for this Thursdays meeting,Billy Miners is closed from best of my knowledge. Get at me with any ideas, we also need to think about a new permanent location.


Orale homie.,


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

XTC cabaret? :dunno:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lil Razo said:


> XTC cabaret? :dunno:


This guy lol..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> XTC cabaret? :dunno:


X64


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

U.L.C MEETING WILL BE AT 

Riscky's Barbeque

140 E Exchange Ave #101B

Fort Worth, TX 76164

THIS IS A TEMPORARY LOCATION ,THERE IS A FREE PARKING LOT AND A $5 PARKING LOT. MEETING WILL START AT 830 SHARP. PLEASE PASS THE WORD


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Kool


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> U.L.C MEETING WILL BE AT
> 
> Riscky's Barbeque
> 
> ...


Anyone willing to challenge the Champ in the all you can eat ribs!! hno: :rimshot: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Anyone got a skillsaw or some shit i can cut a gbody floor with will pay to borrow


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I gotta chainsaw!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Come on wit it i can practice makin a sun roof then a vert lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Come on wit it i can practice makin a sun roof then a vert lol


If u got a good air compressor u can use my air grinder with cut off wheel 




East wood is having a live stream on tips and tricks of body work. I no i need all the help i can get.. lol. Starts at 2pm today. Ima try and post link.


Copy and paste link below in ur top bar 


http://enews.eastwood.com/q/rX5MZuarefuchiSIhR2lTk-aDjlQZNm_NDghavdXkPi1mY6QiW0ZWlLpX


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

No compressor power tools is what im needin i only need the bottom part of the floor behind the passenger seat to patch my monte then i can get started redoing the entire ttops also i been lookin for another set of t tops if anyone knows where got some ideas no t top has donr before (hard top t tops):ssshhh:


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone know a good place to go watch the big fight tonight??


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Xtc?:dunno:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Bump for the Funk!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My brother Dre aka 817TX said he got something coming soon... double piston pump, 20 inch cylinders in the back monster truck tires all around 16 batteries

Coming Soon his 64 hopper "Sky's The Limit"


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

817Lowrider said:


> My brother Dre aka 817TX said he got something coming soon... double piston pump, 20 inch cylinders in the back monster truck tires all around 16 batteries
> 
> Coming Soon his 64 hopper "Sky's The Limit"


:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

monster truck tires lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I saw a mud truck with 4 tractor rims and tires on it!!
Saw it saterday
Looked cool as fuk with 5 foot tall tires and 4 foot rims and there only bout 12 inchs wide!!! Lookt mean


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Hatters gone hat!! Don't forget 5 gangsta windows, suicide butterfly gas door!! Exotic animal skin interior, 5% tint with a rainbow glitter!! Shits gonna be on point!! :nicoderm:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:rimshot:


817.TX. said:


> Hatters gone hat!! Don't forget 5 gangsta windows, suicide butterfly gas door!! Exotic animal skin interior, 5% tint with a rainbow glitter!! Shits gonna be on point!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Hatters gone hat!! Don't forget 5 gangsta windows, suicide butterfly gas door!! Exotic animal skin interior, 5% tint with a rainbow glitter!! Shits gonna be on point!! :nicoderm:


Wasnt directed at u main!! I realy saw one saterday. Looked cool as fuk!! I think a 64 hopper would b just wat fort worth needs!! Leme no u need help putting n werk! 



And just no i never hate!! 

I eather congratulate.

R shut tha fuk up.


Everybody's on diff. Levels and i got love fer all rides


----------



## AirbrushJack83 (Mar 5, 2012)

My prayers go out to the family of Rosie from Royal Classics cc. May she ride in peace


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> Wasnt directed at u main!! I realy saw one saterday. Looked cool as fuk!! I think a 64 hopper would b just wat fort worth needs!! Leme no u need help putting n werk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: cant wait to see it also something new on the streets.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Wasnt directed at u main!! I realy saw one saterday. Looked cool as fuk!! I think a 64 hopper would b just wat fort worth needs!! Leme no u need help putting n werk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just focking around!! I prefer my lowlow simple and clean!! She is moving though!! Hopefully it will be in the streets soon!! :x: :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Wasnt directed at u main!! I realy saw one saterday. Looked cool as fuk!! I think a 64 hopper would b just wat fort worth needs!! Leme no u need help putting n werk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was directed toward me bro.....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> that was directed toward me bro.....


Wen ur brother said " monster truck tires" on ur 64....

It reminded me to tell everybody bout that bad ass monster truck i saw in a parade with tractor wheels and tires on it!!! I had never seen that so figured i would share and see if it waz common.. so hating directed at u it was not....


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I officially quit lowriding because of this movie american lowrider YouTube it if u dare


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

AirbrushJack83 said:


> My prayers go out to the family of Rosie from Royal Classics cc. May she ride in peace


:angel:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

T T T


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Im going back to the bay (Cali) fer a week in two weeks...

N e of yall need small parts r such that i can fly bak wit hit me up.... no weed........


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking for some 1 1/2 or 2 ton springs.I have some 2 1/2 ton chromes


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Im going back to the bay (Cali) fer a week in two weeks...
> 
> N e of yall need small parts r such that i can fly bak wit hit me up.... no weed........


What about dro?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

No weed


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Which one of you crazy fockers was it!! :twak:










:roflmao: :nicoderm:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*Chrome by: Carlos Polishing & Plating*


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Which one of you crazy fockers was it!! :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was juan gotti


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> I thought it was juan gotti



Not ahh Ive been here in FLOWMO all day. Check the camera


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Im going back to the bay (Cali) fer a week in two weeks...
> 
> N e of yall need small parts r such that i can fly bak wit hit me up.... no weed........


where in the bay? I just moved out here from Hayward


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> where in the bay? I just moved out here from Hayward


San fran then oaklnad


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Majestic cruise night tonight off of northwest highway.


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> where in the bay? I just moved out here from Hayward


East Side San Jose....


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

J's roof last night gettin it...


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

yesterday downtown


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

blanco said:


> yesterday downtown
> 
> View attachment 759001


That's what's up Blanco clean ass 64


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Sigala said:


> That's what's up Blanco clean ass 64


thanks bro


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

blanco said:


> yesterday downtown
> 
> View attachment 759001


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn that 64 badass Blanco


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> Damn that 64 badass Blanco


thanks bro it was a nice day to roll


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


lets roll Loco


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Droping my car off fer sum stripes today......

Palmer here i come main.......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT in this motherfucker


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Dead in this motherfucker!!!


Northside Highschool Car Show Saturday the 28th 20.00 car entry fee


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

TRUU


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Ulc meeting this Thursday at 
FrankieD's Ice House & Grilled 
300 W Central Dr.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Ulc meeting this Thursday at
> FrankieD's Ice House & Grilled
> 300 W Central Dr.


Looks like some ones house.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone lookin for a 64 front bumper?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> Looks like some ones house.


WHOS ?


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Anyone lookin for a 64 front bumper?


how much?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> how much?


hows 60 bucks sound?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> WHOS ?


idk. Lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

npazzin said:


> hows 60 bucks sound?


anyone?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> anyone?


I would go get it but Im slackin HAHA


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

npazzin said:


> anyone?


Is a one piece or three piece bumper???


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*bumper*

I dont think they made a one piece in 64. Not a great pic but you get the idea


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Got some lenses for it. Need to sell asap, gatherin parts monies
60 obo!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Got some lenses for it. Need to sell asap, gatherin parts monies
> 60 obo!


Come drop it off at my house and Ill pay you next wed. you can keep your lenses


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Man finally got the streetwood back on the road after a month, and boy does it feel good riding again


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Man finally got the streetwood back on the road after a month, and boy does it feel good riding again


Cool.......now work on it.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Shit must be nice my monte is permanently out of commission (got tired of driven it primered down and hoed out)hopefully next time we see it its finished well atleast for what i want now


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Come drop it off at my house and Ill pay you next wed. you can keep your lenses


at least you have a sense of humor, but Im lookin for cash not a laugh


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Lol i will kindly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> at least you have a sense of humor, but Im lookin for cash not a laugh


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Lol i will kindly pay you Tuesday for a hamburger today


Daz exactly wat i was thinkn wen saw that... then me and a co worker couldnt member if it was tuesday or wensday and i thought it was ham burgler but was told itwas wimmpy..... lmao


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Got my uncles og 62 running today.... The carb was very old but thanks to dynamic for the rebuild its back on the road. 
Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TGIF


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

[h=5]Galaxy tab s2 for sale or trade 150.00 obo or trade value 200.00 8/10 conditions open to damn near anything. What ya got![/h]


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> *Galaxy tab s2 for sale or trade 150.00 obo or trade value 200.00 8/10 conditions open to damn near anything. What ya got!*


I got $2.50 and a jaw breaker!! Or ill buy you a 40oz!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Ill take the 40oz


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

How bout a quart?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sold


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Dump.


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

GO COWBOYS!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Go convicts!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lolz^^


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Im looking for springs that are cut already for a Monte my homie wants to lower his car..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> Im looking for springs that are cut already for a Monte my homie wants to lower his car..


I got some 4 turn and some 5 turn.. 50 per set


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

dunk420 said:


> I got some 4 turn and some 5 turn.. 50 per set


what color are they


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SHOELACES said:


> what color are they


4 turns r red and five turns were purple but i sprayed silver


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> 4 turns r red and five turns were purple but i sprayed silver


Are those red springs 2 tons?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Are those red springs 2 tons?


Yo! Call me or answer my PM...


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

U still got those 5 turn springs? Lmk


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Are those red springs 2 tons?


Dont no.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

fortworthmex said:


> U still got those 5 turn springs? Lmk


Will hit u up wen i get time. On va ca


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Will hit u up wen i get time. On va ca


Ok


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Will hit u up wen i get time. On va ca


Which translates to im too throwed to write back lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Which translates to im too throwed to write back lol


And u no this 













Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnn


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

80 fer a half of some fire.......


Can u say 


Owe 



Kay


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Gawd damnit man take me with you


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Still got these for sale for a caprice hit me up 817-458-1609


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Wtb 64 fender wells


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

Any shows going on this month?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Fukn romo.. allways does just enough to lose. Wen the pressure is on he is not the winner....


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Fukn romo.. allways does just enough to lose. Wen the pressure is on he is not the winner....


No lie


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Anybody from fortworth goin to Vegas supershow?did it already pass i dont keep up with it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> Anybody from fortworth goin to Vegas supershow?did it already pass i dont keep up with it


Its this weekend I believe. Bunch of the homies on FB are going. I sure aint


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Wish I wasn't broke so I could go


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Love Vegas, but it dont love me back!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

One day ill go


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

First time i go i will b taking a car


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Wish I wasn't broke so I could go


Says the guy going to ufc fight in a couple weeks.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Says the guy going to ufc fight in a couple weeks.


That's why I'm broke!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Lol i wanna go maybe next year if i still have my job and everything goes good


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

It's not really that expensive if your willing to drive with a couple homies! But I hate that drive.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I hate to drive


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> I hate to drive


Plane tickets are cheap to Vegas to if you get them early only a couple hundred bucks! And you can get a hotel for like 40 bucks a night right down from the show.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Shit i told my wife i wanna go just for the vaca but little does she know its gonna be when the supershow goon down lol


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lol my homie did that shit he married his wife while at the super show, so he could get her to go back for their anniversary! Smooth shit right there!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Plane tickets are cheap to Vegas to if you get them early only a couple hundred bucks! And you can get a hotel for like 40 bucks a night right down from the show.


This fool


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> This fool


Whatcha know about that holms?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I know I couldn't get anybody to go with me this year.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Just sayin


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lets roll, your paying right


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Lets roll, your paying right


I can.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Oh....naw its cool i didn't want to go anyways  lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one see el reys new look? Make that wack ass hard top look good!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I like that top but how does it work is it like the old thunderbirds or do you let the vert top down and throw this on top type of shit


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Got a 63 backglass and 2 like new long glass pack mufflers for sale.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Skim said:


> uploading pics now. between 700-800 cars showed up so its gonna take a while. both saturday night Majestix kick it spot at Pappas BBQ was fuckin off the chain jam packed and sunday at the lake. I took pics at both and let me tell you, to see cars rolling in from new jersey, alabama, atlanta, north carolina, south carolina, new mexico, louisiana, oklahoma, houston, RGV, san antone, midland odessa, lubbock shit it was crazy to see them all come to our own back yard for a picnic, no car show bull shit just show up, grill and kick it with other lowriders. The location was the shit. I hated that the lines were so long but because of the rain everyone showed up pretty much as soon as it got sunny. still, no problems, no fights, police department loved it, city of lewisville was happy. a good look for us lowriders.
> 
> gotta say thanks to anybody that helped out in anyway including spreading the word, the ULC the locals first and foremost who went and showed that Texas has a lot to offer. Beto from Lowrider Magazine said he never imagined it was popping off like this out here. All the local clubs for bringing out the cars and supporting the picnic Thank you!
> 
> ...




DEEP! :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

New Page!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


>


Sounds fun....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ive only seen one other one like that, an he had the vert top down to put on the fiberglass one. it don't look bad imo, but the shape of it looks like the old sixties galaxy hardtops


Lil Razo said:


> I like that top but how does it work is it like the old thunderbirds or do you let the vert top down and throw this on top type of shit


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

817Lowrider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I need 4 good 14 inch tires for some 14x7s. New or good used ones if n e body got n e!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

npazzin said:


> ive only seen one other one like that, an he had the vert top down to put on the fiberglass one. it don't look bad imo, but the shape of it looks like the old sixties galaxy hardtops


Ooohhh ok thats badass alot of people seem to hate it but thats a rare piece and its something hardly anyone has seen


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I agree just picture it on something other than el rey an you might change your mind lol


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

does anyone know the name of the shop in dallas, i think its in downtown dallas, they had a black and orange camero that they did, was at a 97.9 the beat show a few years back...


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

hittin back bumper said:


> does anyone know the name of the shop in dallas, i think its in downtown dallas, they had a black and orange camero that they did, was at a 97.9 the beat show a few years back...


77 garage


----------



## hittin back bumper (Jun 1, 2002)

--JUICE-- said:


> 77 garage


thanks i knew it had a 7 in there


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

My homie Josh is selling some 13s 520s for $300 3 are in good shape 1 a little worn but still good to roll


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

If interested PM me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Good deal


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

North Texas was in Vegas representing


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Inked1 said:


> North Texas was in Vegas representing


looking sharp Inked...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

sup benny?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> North Texas was in Vegas representing


How do them 520's ride Brent?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

See yall there!


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

npazzin said:


> sup benny?


what up Nick? hows your ride coming bro. you going out to rockwood sunday?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunk420 said:


>


 300 OR BEST OR OBO FOR ALL.......... 58/64 IMPALA


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Inked1 said:


> North Texas was in Vegas representing


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

817Lowrider said:


> How do them 520's ride Brent?


They ride real good,can't tell the difference !


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I still need a set of 14 inch tires!!!! N e body got sum?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:run:FRIDAY!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> :run:FRIDAY!!!!!!


YUP YUP


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

show67 said:


> 300 OR BEST OR OBO FOR ALL.......... 58/64 IMPALA


Any one need some off this parts!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

npazzin said:


> :run:FRIDAY!!!!!!


Fuck yeah, I'm ready for the weekend!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

show67 said:


> Any one need some off this parts!!!!!!!!!


I got 40.00 for the uppers lowers and trailing arms


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> I got 40.00 for the uppers lowers and trailing arms


:roflmao::sprint:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Who all going to rockwood sunday?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> :roflmao::sprint:


Mine are in my truck. I need to get them pressed out. LOL




dunk420 said:


> Who all going to rockwood sunday?


Yesir! Ill be there


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Don't press out the ones on the the rear arms


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> I got 40.00 for the uppers lowers and trailing arms


 do you have a pair of fender skirts


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*TINGOS 54 bombita*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZrERF71Ppo


MALO c.c. bomb commin soon.....gettin ready for next year




















[URL=http://s749.photobucket.com/user/tingos54/media/IMG_3922_zpsb1682be9.jpg.html]


[/URL]


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

show67 said:


> 300 OR BEST OR OBO FOR ALL.......... 58/64 IMPALA


if you want to sell just the upper A-arms im interested... how much?


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

TINGOS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZrERF71Ppo
> 
> 
> MALO c.c. bomb commin soon.....gettin ready for next year
> ...


nice 54!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Had a good time at rockwood...... hole fam in da vert... couldnt ask for better weather!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The rockwood show was badass


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Any pics of the show today?


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TINGOS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZrERF71Ppo
> 
> 
> MALO c.c. bomb commin soon.....gettin ready for next year
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Had a good time at rockwood...... hole fam in da vert... couldnt ask for better weather!


SORRY I MISSED IT HAD TO WORK. 7 DAYS A WEEK KILLING ME. NO FUN TIME.:angry:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT FOR THE FUNK!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

show67 said:


> 300 OR BEST OR OBO FOR ALL.......... 58/64 IMPALA


Uppers and lowers sold........ Any one need the rear drums and plates with the rear arms??????


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

who's duece?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> who's duece?


Mine


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks Dave for the wheel. I put some zenith style wing on them. Ordering my chips next week


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Thanks Dave for the wheel. I put some zenith style wing on them. Ordering my chips next week


 ah bro no prob..hope you get good use out them


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I was gonna throw them on the deuce but it looks good on stocks so ill throw them on the 4 for now


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Would 185-75-14s look bad on a set of wires?? Might buy a set but not if there the big ass looking tires.. n e body got n e pix of sum on a car or used them b4?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Would 185-75-14s look bad on a set of wires?? Might buy a set but not if there the big ass looking tires.. n e body got n e pix of sum on a car or used them b4?


They are to big homie. the are on my 62. I wouldnt put them on wires. 520s will be on my 14s


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Don't look right imo


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> They are to big homie. the are on my 62. I wouldnt put them on wires. 520s will be on my 14s


Baller talk


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Baller talk


HAHA Im just tryna follow the road paved by Dave.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Would 185-75-14s look bad on a set of wires?? Might buy a set but not if there the big ass looking tires.. n e body got n e pix of sum on a car or used them b4?


Pep boys sale some coopers they look good batter than 175 70 14....


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Anybody have a radiator for a 64 impala?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

show67 said:


> Pep boys sale some coopers they look good batter than 175 70 14....


What 185s?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> HAHA Im just tryna follow the road paved by Dave.


Lolz


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> What 185s?


Yes sir 185 7514 Cornell they look good....


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

jbrazy said:


> Anybody have a radiator for a 64 impala?


Kirbys Radiator on Belknap!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

show67 said:


> Yes sir 185 7514 Cornell they look good....


Pics? IDK man 185s are big


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ive seen a few pix cents yesterday and ima get em.. dont look bad at all and i found a set for 39.50 plus tax each carry out......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I wouldnt but to each is own


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

ive got an og radiator and back glass for a 63 if any body needs them.


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/4155895039.html
Got these chrome hinges and springs


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Last Minute Customs... Nuff said


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cholo Dj now booking for 2014 shows. 323.557.2854 Mike


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

I would only do 185/75/14s on a hopper or maybe stocks... they do look big. not sure if you can tell how big from this pic, but that's what I have in this pic on my cadi.


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Cholo Dj now booking for 2014 shows. 323.557.2854 Mike


You need to hit up Majestics North Texas for their 2nd annual picnic this summer.


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Dvd's from a few shows this year. Goodtimes cruise True Classics, Jokerz, Strickly Familia / Malo Ole Skool Ryderz, Majestics Ect.... $15 each or 3 for $ 30


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

64ordones said:


> Dvd's from a few shows this year. Goodtimes cruise True Classics, Jokerz, Strickly Familia / Malo Ole Skool Ryderz, Majestics Ect.... $15 each or 3 for $ 30
> View attachment 856865


I will take 1

Hit me up.
817-709-4391


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

Got you bro

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I think they look dope.....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

wth you puttin them on? with that color?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> wth you puttin them on? with that color?


Those r my buddys wheels and he went an grabed the tires an slapped em on!! I like em...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice wheels? 13s?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm::twak:


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

*MALO c.c. 54*


----------



## 64ordones (Mar 11, 2011)

For sale $2500 its a 1983 coupe deville. Motor runs but smokes white, it comes with a xtra chevy 350/ trany/drive shaft and computer , it has 2 cce pumps , 6 batteries with charger, switches were installed and played with only a month till engine started smoking.interior needs work and may need new paint job, body is straight car is located in saginaw. Text me if ya wanna look at it. its a project but not much 8178410338


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> Nice wheels? 13s?


14X7 with 185-75-14 tires im getting...


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Got some battery's right now. I have 8 750Cca $75 each. I have 2 925CCA $100 each.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

And my fleetwood is up for grabs

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/4151901222.html


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Bump


----------



## ray53 (Oct 15, 2010)

TINGOS said:


>


Clean


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:banghead:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wont u take me to......................


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Wont u take me to......................


Funky town.......sup bro...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

show67 said:


> Funky town.......sup bro...


Same ol.. havent started my car n like 2 weeks... suks


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Wont u take me to......................


 the titty bar!!!!!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:dunno:


dunk420 said:


> Same ol.. havent started my car n like 2 weeks... suks


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

For sale for small block Chevy $30


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Pm'ed


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Same ol.. havent started my car n like 2 weeks... suks


Are you done with you new frame?????you know that one with the Tacoma rear end!!!!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

show67 said:


> Are you done with you new frame?????you know that one with the Tacoma rear end!!!!!!!


Still sitting.. all the hard work is done.. just chillen. I think ima build the drive train for my 63 on it and use it to hold everything.. not working with alota space!!!!!!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Still sitting.. all the hard work is done.. just chillen. I think ima build the drive train for my 63 on it and use it to hold everything.. not working with alota space!!!!!!


 THAT WAS UP IF YOU NEED ANY PARTS FOR THE FRAME I HAVE SOME EXTRA PARTS JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

show67 said:


> THAT WAS UP IF YOU NEED ANY PARTS FOR THE FRAME I HAVE SOME EXTRA PARTS JUST LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED....


Go ahead an let me get tha zees then..... lol


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*Default 10TH TECHNIQUES DFW ANNUAL VALENINES DANCE FEBRUARY 8, 2013*


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Go ahead an let me get tha zees then..... lol


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*LRM Jan 2014 issue*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Kik ass...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

does anyone know where I can get batteries? I need 5 1100cca group 31's


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The homie outlaw gots the


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Hookup........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ULC toy drive


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Hookup........


Haha yeah lol


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> does anyone know where I can get batteries? I need 5 1100cca group 31's


anywhere else? he didn't have what I need...


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

You can try continental batteries off of 7th street thats where i get mine from


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

So the real challage to tha boys tonight.......


I hope the right team shows up.......


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Romo plz don't fuck up!!!!!!!!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> does anyone know where I can get batteries? I need 5 1100cca group 31's


What up bro are you about to bust out the new king of the street? Let me know if you need anything .


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Man everybody n r division won today... we beta step up and win this division cuz we ant geting no wildcard spot with r record


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

show67 said:


> What up bro are you about to bust out the new king of the street? Let me know if you need anything .


thanks man.... yea I just like to have my car working right when I take it out, you never know...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for the strap NICK


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Saturday night special is better than nothin!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

What you robbin stage coaches i hope you aint tryin to set it off lol


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


>


Heres a better of pic of your deuce.










:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Trade my four for your deuce


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Saturday night special is better than nothin!!!


HAHA FOREAL



Lil Razo said:


> What you robbin stage coaches i hope you aint tryin to set it off lol


For fools tryna run up on my IMP


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Heres a better of pic of your deuce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way better pic then I took. HAHA


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Trade my four for your deuce


I just want the old gas.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Already gone


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Need to get u one of these baby 45.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> Need to get u one of these baby 45.


I want a shotty but you cant go wrong with a 45


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning bump!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Morning bump!


Whooa slow down there buddy. to early for that shit bwhaaha


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lol, my bad homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Lol, my bad homie


BWHAHAHAH


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Whats funny bout that? Its gone happen again an still aint the weekend!


----------



## nephew817 (Nov 14, 2013)

Selling my 86 cutlass has a two pump set up runs great starts up with no problem let me know


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Another car show weekend is on the rise. Whos rollin?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Any of y'all need a four hole switch panel i got one 10 bucks


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nephew817 said:


> Selling my 86 cutlass has a two pump set up runs great starts up with no problem let me know


pics price location foo!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Its in Texas and he's taking offers lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Just throwing this out there..I don't know if anybody rides bikes but my buddy and I are going to ride the trinity sat for a couple hours. We did 26 miles last sat on bmx bikes.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I will go if you have a trailer to pull me in!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Raised in section 8 never had a bike so i dont know how to ride one but ill follow y'all in the monte


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> does anyone know where I can get batteries? I need 5 1100cca group 31's


Ernie A&E Customz has them...


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

??


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

teal62impala said:


> ??


 what's up david


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> I will go if you have a trailer to pull me in!


I've got an extra 20 if you want to ride.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Got my complete interior kit in today, should have it in soon.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Just throwing this out there..I don't know if anybody rides bikes but my buddy and I are going to ride the trinity sat for a couple hours. We did 26 miles last sat on bmx bikes.


man if I was close I would ride with you guys. I miss all the bmx rides we had back in Cali  post some pics and pm me if you guys have anything going on in the future...


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Homie Styln said:


> Ernie A&E Customz has them...


 thanks I'll try them


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> man if I was close I would ride with you guys. I miss all the bmx rides we had back in Cali  post some pics and pm me if you guys have anything going on in the future...


Will do man.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Mornen funky town.....


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Got my complete interior kit in today, should have it in soon.


I recently had my seat covers installed on my seats!! :fool2: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Pics or didnt happen


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Pics or didnt happen


COSIGN


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Mornen funky town.....


Man that top is bad ass


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> Pics or didnt happen





817Lowrider said:


> COSIGN


It didn't happen!! :tears: :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lulz


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Dead in here


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Hope dat means niccas n da garage werkn.....


Not lurkn.......


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nope, sold it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol get that wrench time in fellas. Its the winter


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Lol get that wrench time in fellas. Its the winter


:werd:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

TGIF!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm raffling off this skim board for my good buddy Johnny Armijos family. He recently passed away and left behind a girlfriend and 3 year old boy. All the money from the raffle will be given to them. Raffle tickets are 10$. You can send money thro PayPal - [email protected] 

Out of towners are welcome. Shipping will be covered.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Gooooo fukn cowboys.....


Final daz briant got da ballllllllll...... firat place baby.... nutn beta than going to ny to grab first bak...... props


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Great Job Boys


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Cowboys fans lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

YESIR!!! AMERICAS TEAM


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BeardedWonder said:


> I'm raffling off this skim board for my good buddy Johnny Armijos family. He recently passed away and left behind a girlfriend and 3 year old boy. All the money from the raffle will be given to them. Raffle tickets are 10$. You can send money thro PayPal - [email protected]
> 
> Out of towners are welcome. Shipping will be covered.


:angel:


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

Loco 61 said:


> :angel:


Thanks homie.. Ill pm your numbers in a few.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

BeardedWonder said:


> Thanks homie.. Ill pm your numbers in a few.


No Hurry Brother Lets Just Keep Passing On The Good Deeds. We All Will Pass One Day And The Family We Leave Behind Will Need A Shoulder To Lean On. Thank You For Your Deed Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> No Hurry Brother Lets Just Keep Passing On The Good Deeds. We All Will Pass One Day And The Family We Leave Behind Will Need A Shoulder To Lean On. Thank You For Your Deed Homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

BeardedWonder said:


> I'm raffling off this skim board for my good buddy Johnny Armijos family. He recently passed away and left behind a girlfriend and 3 year old boy. All the money from the raffle will be given to them. Raffle tickets are 10$. You can send money thro PayPal - [email protected]
> 
> Out of towners are welcome. Shipping will be covered.


:angel: that's good of you bro... rip to your friend and our prayers to the family


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TechniquesOG (Nov 16, 2005)

*TECHNIQUES DFW TEXAS VALANTINES DANCE FEB 8, 14*

ttt


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> :angel: that's good of you bro... rip to your friend and our prayers to the family


Thanks for buying a raffle homie... Ill send a ticket in a few...


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

Ttt


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

Good FUckin Times


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Happy thanksgiving guys!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Happy thanksgiving homies


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

http://www.fortworthparadeoflights.org/

Fort Worth Parade of Lights tomorrow night downtown. This will be the first time they're having Lowriders. Hope to get everyone's support.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Looking good guys way to represent


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Damn them led strips look good!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Brothers


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Thanks Brothers



:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Congrats on the pics alex


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Looking good bro. I wanted to ask if i could take my car but it waa last min and i has other oblagations. Props to all yall.....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning bump!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Well im guessing since its dead in here its hibernation time till easter cant wait to see what new rides are coming out i probably wont have the monte this year due to funds but fuck it y'all know how it is lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What up!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Shit weather! !!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I get day off tomara.... whos down to cruz??????


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Whats up peeps im sellin my two pumps off my monte tryin come up with some build money 100 for two working pumps some oldschool lowjoes let me know


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

If anyone is free you should roll thro...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Be safe out there


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*cold*

Too fuckin cold!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Still to FUKIN SHIT......FUK!!!!!!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

send me pics to my cell of the pumps if u can 817 965 0314


Lil Razo said:


> Whats up peeps im sellin my two pumps off my monte tryin come up with some build money 100 for two working pumps some oldschool lowjoes let me know


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## TEE-63IMP (Apr 15, 2013)

Its finally good to find this thread...its to f-ing cold outside this is something we're not use too


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yup it's freezing out therehno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Cold!


----------



## basshead (Mar 26, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Whats up peeps im sellin my two pumps off my monte tryin come up with some build money 100 for two working pumps some oldschool lowjoes let me know


got any pics


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Dude im pretty sure that was a bs post, an if it wasn't two pumps loe joes or not are prob junk considering he said a hun! Lol


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Naw sorry about that fellas dunk420 scooped them u . Sorry for the late notice and no npazzin they was the pumps i had on the Monte i dont drive it any more so i figured one of da homies could get some use out of them ask 817 lowrider /juan gotti if i got it and u need it its your for a discount lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> Naw sorry about that fellas dunk420 scooped them u . Sorry for the late notice and no npazzin they was the pumps i had on the Monte i dont drive it any more so i figured one of da homies could get some use out of them ask 817 lowrider /juan gotti if i got it and u need it its your for a discount lol


Homie gave me alot a shit that I promptly flipped and made a killing off of. LMAO.. j/p but the homie razo hooked it up.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> Homie gave me alot a shit that I promptly flipped and made a killing off of. LMAO.. j/p but the homie razo hooked it up.


X64


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you got an oldschool chain steering wheel?


Lil Razo said:


> Naw sorry about that fellas dunk420 scooped them u . Sorry for the late notice and no npazzin they was the pumps i had on the Monte i dont drive it any more so i figured one of da homies could get some use out of them ask 817 lowrider /juan gotti if i got it and u need it its your for a discount lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> you got an oldschool chain steering wheel?


Dyam man i just gave the one i had away....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Dyam man i just gave the one i had away....


im looking for the "fat link" like 8" or smaller, not the ones that have the three holes in pieces that go to the chain


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Naw i do got an old-school white steering wheel like the one gypsy rose has


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

How much?


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

I have a 5.0 engine and a 700r4 transmission for sale if anyone needs them 600 obo,also some red and chrome zenith wire wheels for 1100 without kos(1500 with),a new whammy tank,rods&plug for $120.a 283 engine for $200.also have some hyd parts.....im willing to trade for 63 impala parts hit my cell for quicker response 9033940066


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

npazzin said:


> How much?


Ill pm u tomorrow


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

New shop in town doing good deals to try and get out there....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Would 1500 even cover supplies?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Would 1500 even cover supplies?


Dont even no.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> Would 1500 even cover supplies?


Depends on who you get supplies from!! :naughty: :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

If n e body gets work done there lets see how it looks. Dont no how long the sale is but cant last long


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

I've seen this ad on facebook, but Im not so sure. You get what you pay for when it come to paint and body.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Is that joshs car from blvd aces?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

See yall Sunday


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> Is that joshs car from blvd aces?


Yes and the guy who painted it is the painter.... also i no palmer gets down on good work so guess well see wahat u get wen somebody pulls triger on a job


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Drive-In Theater for Fashion Show and movie premier*

I was asked to be in a show for a private event in Dallas that went down this past Tuesday 12/10 check out the pix. 
There were about 100 ragtops and 20-30 pickups that were used to make this happen,
It was done all in doors at the Automobile Building at Fair Park in Dallas...




















 








 


























 

















 








 








 








 



































 

















 








 








 








 








 


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Great Pics.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

X64 yall allways get the cool gigs


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

BiG Thanx.

More Pix: http://www.layitlow.com/forums/34-car-clubs/27643-majestix-cc-526.html

or on FB: www.facebook.com/majestixcarclub


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Very nice rides


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What up fort worth!! See yall tomorrow


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> See yall Sunday


Ttt


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Going to ride trinity tomorrow..anybody want to work off that beer gut hmu.


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

TOP DOG '64 said:


> I was asked to be in a show for a private event in Dallas that went down this past Tuesday 12/10 check out the pix.
> There were about 100 ragtops and 20-30 pickups that were used to make this happen,
> It was done all in doors at the Automobile Building at Fair Park in Dallas...
> 
> ...


What was the occasion??


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Car wash is packed!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Mofos should have called me, dont know how I missed this one!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Mofos should have called me, dont know how I missed this one!!!


I posted the flier twice. Me and Dre were out there chillin for a couple hours


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> I posted the flier twice. Me and Dre were out there chillin for a couple hours


 fool you know i can't read! lol


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Morning bump


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone know when the next swapmeet is?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

DFW Swap meet (Lone Star Park) March 29-30th 2014
Pate Swap Meet (Texas Motor Speedway) April 24-27th 2014 
LaGrave Swap meet don't have no dates yet!! 
:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I know damn well I posted and now its gone......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> Anyone know when the next swapmeet is?


Feb 21-23

http://www.wcaac.com/dsm.htm


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Feb 21-23
> 
> http://www.wcaac.com/dsm.htm


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Layitlow being crazy!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Huh?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Been a bitch for me to post the last couple days


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ohh snapp


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

all yalls have a good christmass!!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

X64


----------



## cheloRO75 (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...443593-85-fleetwood-brougham-parting-out.html 


will be there new years weeknd .... which eliminates shipping cost


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

Doing a couple of these to sell... If anyone is interested there 160 a board..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Good deal ^^^


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

817Lowrider said:


> Good deal ^^^


Thanks homie!


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Merry Christmas to all the lowriding homies, everybody be safe and enjoy the day with your loved ones!


----------



## BeardedWonder (Jun 5, 2013)

For sale 160.00!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*santa*

Smokes


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Cruizin the Casa
01/01/2014
10:00 AM TO 2:00 PM
Taco Casa Garland
6118 Broadway (I-30) Texas Garland 
Contact: 214-649-5220 
New Years Day car show at Taco Casa in Garland, TX.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Might have to check that out


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Happy New Year Fort Worth! 2014 here we come


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Happy New year fellas


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

X64! Hope all us funky town brothers get to have some good ole fun wit out hater action going on....


B safe brothers.. hav fun


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

Feliz ano nuevo vatos


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What it do!!!


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

*
We have worked for more than 15 years in the full metal refinishing specializing in custom motorcycle & car parts.

We do proffesioneal work in Custom Chrome, Aluminium polish, and Stainless polish.

We can polish, chrome and repair moldings and grills. 

We polish and chome wheels or any other part for your motorcycle and car.

If you need help for a project Carlo's Polishing can help you. If you have any question message or picturemail us at *[email protected][/size] or call (214)498-2952.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Friday! !!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That dash is sweet!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

6 rims total
Chip Foose Brand
23inch chevy 6 lug 
1000 OBO or trade. What you got


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Any places to get repop sheet metal round here other than southwest classics?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

or does anyone of yall have em sittin an ain't in no hurry to put em in?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Order from last min coustom an meet them at swap meet. Free delivery.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

What sheet metal you looking for?


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking for 4 wheel adapter 4 small 5 lug to fit a 95 mercy cugar any one?


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

show67 said:


> Looking for 4 wheel adapter 4 small 5 lug to fit a 95 mercy cugar any one?


I have two hit me up


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sigala said:


> I have two hit me up


Thanks brother I hit u up later!!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sigala said:


> I have two hit me up


I have thr other two.. u got my number


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn this forum got slow! Keep warm tonight! Supposed to be in the teens!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Kinda sad


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Congrats to Brent


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Congrats to Brent


BAD ASS!!! CONGRATS BRENT!!!


Yo Loco where that yard?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> BAD ASS!!! CONGRATS BRENT!!!
> 
> 
> Yo Loco where that yard?


Juan Knows


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks guys, apreciate you posting that Alex . Texas doing big Thangs


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Juan Knows


This is juan!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nevermind that at jimmys


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


Damn! Congrats Joe T


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Alex


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Congrats to Brent


Congrats homie


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Charlie's 64


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

My 64


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Rudy's 64


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Roberts 63


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Charlie's 64


Very nice....

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Very nice....
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Congrats bro,on the ride


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Congrats homie


Thanks Joe, that's a real good issue for Texas !!! Congrats on y'all's picnic getting a feature !


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> Congrats bro,on the ride


Thanks Brent... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is my 64!! Hope to have it in the streets here soon!! :nicoderm:


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

My cars for sale
63 wagon
http://www.mautofied.com/1963-Chevrolet-Belair_Classic-Cars/listing/100622318/
63 2dr
http://www.mautofied.com/1963-Chevrolet-Belair_Low-Riders/listing/100622316/
95 caddy
http://www.mautofied.com/1994-Cadillac-Fleetwood_Low-Riders/listing/100611624/


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good fellas


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

GT LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS ..... NICE IMPALA LINE UP...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lookin good dre


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Here is my 64!! Hope to have it in the streets here soon!! :nicoderm:


 KEEP PUSHING HOMIE .. LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> Here is my 64!! Hope to have it in the streets here soon!! :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Gonna be a good summer!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just Waiting Its Turn...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Must be nice to see that waiting in the driveway when you get home!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> Must be nice to see that waiting in the driveway when you get home!


This One Is Setting Waiting For Me ..


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> Lookin good dre





artisticdream63 said:


> KEEP PUSHING HOMIE .. LOOKING GOOD





Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks Fellas!! :nicoderm:



Loco 61 said:


> Just Waiting Its Turn...





Loco 61 said:


> This One Is Setting Waiting For Me ..


^^^ Baller Talk!! :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> This One Is Setting Waiting For Me ..


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My 64 as she sits now. Come a loooooonnnng way but still have a looooonnng way to go. :happysad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

artisticdream63 said:


> KEEP PUSHING HOMIE .. LOOKING GOOD


What It Dew Raymond!



Loco 61 said:


> Just Waiting Its Turn...


BOSS!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> My 64 as she sits now. Come a loooooonnnng way but still have a looooonnng way to go. :happysad:


Getting Closer Juan....:thumbsup:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

artisticdream63 said:


> GT LOOKING GOOD AS ALWAYS ..... NICE IMPALA LINE UP...


Thanks Raymond


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> This One Is Setting Waiting For Me ..


trade ya my 64 for that 59!


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> This One Is Setting Waiting For Me ..


 BADASS 61 BUBBLE... LOOKING GOOD ALEX...


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> My 64 as she sits now. Come a loooooonnnng way but still have a looooonnng way to go. :happysad:


 WHAT'S UP JUAN. THE 64 COMING ALONG GOOD. WONT BE LONG BEFORE YOU ROLLIN THE STREETS IN HER. .


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

READY TO ROLL OUT THIS SUMMER IT'S GONA BE A GOOD ONE AGAIN...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> Just Waiting Its Turn...


Wow! Nice Alex,can't wait to see her on the streets


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Shit just got series up in here


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

How many 64 are busting out bext year?????


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Next year????? Lol I going to try to bust my out fot the n.texas majestic picnic!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

artisticdream63 said:


> WHAT'S UP JUAN. THE 64 COMING ALONG GOOD. WONT BE LONG BEFORE YOU ROLLIN THE STREETS IN HER. .


In do time. Got some chrome coming in. It wont be out this year though.





artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 1007538
> READY TO ROLL OUT THIS SUMMER IT'S GONA BE A GOOD ONE AGAIN...


Always been one of my favirotes from Fort Worth




show67 said:


> Next year????? Lol I going to try to bust my out fot the n.texas majestic picnic!!!


Alot of 64s are out there. Mine will be out maybe next year or the year after if Im lucky. LOL

Until then Ill roll my 62


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


>


That new top makes that car look so proper!!! Much props Chris.


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Take your time with the 64 homie, your blessed to have two bro ! 64 will be nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Take your time with the 64 homie, your blessed to have two bro ! 64 will be nice


I got nothing but time bro. No rush on my part.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


>


Thanks juan
Chris trim shop hooket it up.... funky town to tha fullest


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

A lot Of Nice Rides Homies... Keep Them Pics Coming...:h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


>


Martins 60! you trade him? 

I know he sold that fuel injected 62 to Last Minute


Making moves.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

I bought it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> I bought it
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 Nice


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

817Lowrider said:


> Nice


Thanks goin to give it a make over and sum upgrades... My boy Martin got sumthing new coming soon...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

I wish I knew how to post pics I feel left out now


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

upload them to FB... Ill post em for your bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Runnilow 63 will be out this year with that patina look for the time being










Tee63Imp Impala will be rolling again this summer


No major upgrades on these 2 rides this year

JUST MILES ON THE STREET


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

AND WE STAY REPPING THAT FORT WORTH BORN AND RAISED


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Everybody postin pics of there impalas 


And im just here with the tops off my monte


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

artisticdream63 said:


> View attachment 1010346


Nice pic


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Sucks bein stuck in the build stage


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Sigala said:


> View attachment 1010705
> 
> View attachment 1010713


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> Runnilow 63 will be out this year with that patina look for the time being
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Sucks bein stuck in the build stage


Could be worse, at least you have a car to build!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> Everybody postin pics of there impalas
> 
> 
> And im just here with the tops off my monte


U rollin though... Lowlow since high school


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Sigala said:


> View attachment 1010705
> 
> View attachment 1010713


Mighty fine rag house reppin the big m


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Sucks bein stuck in the build stage


Go get you a g body for now...


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Mighty fine rag house reppin the big m


Thanks Homie gotta get it plaqued back up though


----------



## TEE-63IMP (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes I will be back in the streets cruising this summer...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Go get you a g body for now...


NO!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nothing against gbodies just would rather roll my old pos


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Nothing against gbodies just would rather roll my old pos


I know how u feel but like i tell myself i done put in too many hours and waaaaay toom much money to give up now i got most of my parts i just need the funds to finish


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


>


Bad ass ,I love the Gangster windows. I just chromed one for my new top,just waiting for the top to get in.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Dem streets is callin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Follow me on instagram @2006juanh


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Nothing against gbodies just would rather roll my old pos


If you miss cruising roll a g body while you fixing up the imp!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Speaking of chrom. Ill post some up in a few weeks


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Speaking of chrom. Ill post some up in a few weeks


Speak on it^^


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Speak on it^^


My ***** ^^^^ AKDAVE coming thru


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


WAS BAD ASS LAST YEAR!! WILL BE BAD ASS THIS YEAR


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Post some pics of that ride nick


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Why? Is just a ol beat up 64 with a rotted trunk?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Why? Is just a ol beat up 64 with a rotted trunk?


Like this one?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ya, but you gots a tow hitch BALLER! now im sure im not gona post a pic lol


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top for more pictures


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ow you mean that killer ass tow hitch that fucked up my schin pushing that hoe? Yeah that is it. Ima rechrom it and leave it on there. LOL


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

fuck it lets post some transformation pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Before








Middle








End


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Aaweady^^


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*juan*

Nothin ive done can be seen other than a heart transplant an some new shoes! Want more check out my dead build thread


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Just trying to keep up with yall guys^^


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Nothin ive done can be seen other than a heart transplant an some new shoes! Want more check out my dead build thread


Your so depressing Nick
LMAO


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Wtf dressing mean?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Haha depressing


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

817Lowrider said:


> WAS BAD ASS LAST YEAR!! WILL BE BAD ASS THIS YEAR


A lot of people weren't sure how we did it in Texas, since y'all made it a success there's a bunch of cars coming this year from the west coast to canada New York ! A lot of people said they didn't want make the drive incase it was a flop,being it was our first one. Thank you to everyone for making it one of the biggest picnics last year and even bigger this year. And we're gonna have passes using a different gate to get the lo los in faster,we learned a lot from last year . This year is gonna be real good ,thanks to all you guys support. Seeing Chris rolling in his 64 drop with the kids in the car was priceless


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wat


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Throw bak garage boogie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loved this part of build


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Daz my boy


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> A lot of people weren't sure how we did it in Texas, since y'all made it a success there's a bunch of cars coming this year from the west coast to canada New York ! A lot of people said they didn't want make the drive incase it was a flop,being it was our first one. Thank you to everyone for making it one of the biggest picnics last year and even bigger this year. And we're gonna have passes using a different gate to get the lo los in faster,we learned a lot from last year . This year is gonna be real good ,thanks to all you guys support. Seeing Chris rolling in his 64 drop with the kids in the car was priceless


Lol.... yea the kidos had a blast...... hope to make it this year.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yepppers my duece will be out and about this year...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

817Lowrider said:


> Yepppers my duece will be out and about this year...


It's looking good Juan , bring your deuce and will cruise the night before bro


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Daz my boy


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming to DFW...possibly in August for the Goodtimes show. Lets do it again...:yes:


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> A lot of people weren't sure how we did it in Texas, since y'all made it a success there's a bunch of cars coming this year from the west coast to canada New York ! A lot of people said they didn't want make the drive incase it was a flop,being it was our first one. Thank you to everyone for making it one of the biggest picnics last year and even bigger this year. And we're gonna have passes using a different gate to get the lo los in faster,we learned a lot from last year . This year is gonna be real good ,thanks to all you guys support. Seeing Chris rolling in his 64 drop with the kids in the car was priceless


Gonna get an extra vacation day to recuperate Monday lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

^^^^^^ same here even getting a room at the hotel in Lewisville! Lol 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn good times!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one know when the Big M DFW picnic is? I think that kicks off the season in the Fort Worth.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Pulled the cover off my car and moved her for the first time in a month and she cranked right up and ready to roll.. optama batt and fuel inject = ready to go....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I rolled mine last month to a show. she started right up.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Who down to do sum cruzn tomara? I need to put some gas thru the lines!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

i think rollerz is cruising tomorrow.


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

Im down to roll


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> A lot of people weren't sure how we did it in Texas, since y'all made it a success there's a bunch of cars coming this year from the west coast to canada New York ! A lot of people said they didn't want make the drive incase it was a flop,being it was our first one. Thank you to everyone for making it one of the biggest picnics last year and even bigger this year. And we're gonna have passes using a different gate to get the lo los in faster,we learned a lot from last year . This year is gonna be real good ,thanks to all you guys support. Seeing Chris rolling in his 64 drop with the kids in the car was priceless



Hopefully we can put something together......it would be firme to add N. Texas Majestics to me resume...:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

What time everybody gonna be Rollin I might be down!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> ^^^^^^ same here even getting a room at the hotel in Lewisville! Lol
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


You gotta stay at the hotels bro, it was a huge party in the parking lots, a couple hundred people hanging out after the cruise!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> You gotta stay at the hotels bro, it was a huge party in the parking lots, a couple hundred people hanging out after the cruise!


Sounds good!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

blanco said:


> Im down to roll


Well damn lets all roll. Meet at sonic? What time


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> Well damn lets all roll. Meet at sonic? What time


Sonic on main at 3-4pm......


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

So is that the time?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I got a club meeting at 3 fudge...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Well boss lady just shot my plans down! Looks like I getta do house work instead


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Well boss lady just shot my plans down! Looks like I getta do house work instead


Work on that car foo


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Well boss lady just shot my plans down! Looks like I getta do house work instead


Been there..... ima roll up to sonic round 3-4.. hope to see some of yall rollen


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> I got a club meeting at 3 fudge...


Wat time can u make it bra?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Weathers great for working in the garage, fuel lines in, im bleeding an just cracked open a cold one. Just enjoying the weekend


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Weathers great for working in the garage, fuel lines in, im bleeding an just cracked open a cold one. Just enjoying the weekend


Yea i had to redew my pass side shock.... the holes at the frame cracked off so i had to redrill and re mount it. Pain in the aas to drill thru steel from upside down but the weather did help.. fidn to head to sonic....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Now I have to run to oriellys an cant shut the garage. Waiting for my wife to get home..... hoping to fire this ol piece of shit up!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Now I have to run to oriellys an cant shut the garage. Waiting for my wife to get home..... hoping to fire this ol piece of shit up!


Car can't be that bad, at least urs will fire mine gives me nothing.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Hows that? Guess ya gotta give before ya get...post some pics maybe we can help


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Seen some cars in river oaks. Who's 62 vert with red top


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

^^ fort worth classics i think.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Big m was out on main earlier!!!


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Hows that? Guess ya gotta give before ya get...post some pics maybe we can help


I have no pics, but i believe it has something to do with the ignition switch or a wire, because its giving me nothing when i turn the key. I changed the starter, alternator, and charged the battery. Any ideas on what it could be?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nick what you doing next week. Come over we will look at it


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Seen some cars in river oaks. Who's 62 vert with red top


X64 that bitch was clean.... 22s or 24s sitting low


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

runninlow said:


> I have no pics, but i believe it has something to do with the ignition switch or a wire, because its giving me nothing when i turn the key. I changed the starter, alternator, and charged the battery. Any ideas on what it could be?


Check the switch..make sure you have power going to it and coming out.I don't know what kind of car you have but gm 70 and up gms have a fusable link in the main power wire that can throw a lot of people for a curveball


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Neutral safety switch


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Check the switch..make sure you have power going to it and coming out.I don't know what kind of car you have but gm 70 and up gms have a fusable link in the main power wire that can throw a lot of people for a curveball


I have a 63 impala


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

runninlow said:


> I have a 63 impala


Oh shit man that's gravy work.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Neutral safety switch


True..is it still pluged up..? The switch is on the bottom side of the column


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


Loos like the street and tire shop they used in the movie cars. Nice pic


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> True..is it still pluged up..? The switch is on the bottom side of the column


I'll have to check in the morning.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Batts were acting funny sunday so i test them.... two weak and two bad.... oh the life of hydros.... also i noticed that wen my multi charger is in the off position it still has the hummm like wen its on... does n e body else have a multi that can tell me if this is norm or if i can test it??? I bought it new for 250 so its the nice one.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Batts were acting funny sunday so i test them.... two weak and two bad.... oh the life of hydros.... also i noticed that wen my multi charger is in the off position it still has the hummm like wen its on... does n e body else have a multi that can tell me if this is norm or if i can test it??? I bought it new for 250 so its the nice one.


Hook the positive up to your right nipple and the ground to your left, if it zaps you it's still on


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

chrisdizzle said:


> Hook the positive up to your right nipple and the ground to your left, if it zaps you it's still on


:shocked:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Hook the positive up to your right nipple and the ground to your left, if it zaps you it's still on


Oh yeah shit just got real


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Hook the positive up to your right nipple and the ground to your left, if it zaps you it's still on


whoa!!
Crazy talk


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Weird shit goin on in here tonight


----------



## 817PETE (Oct 13, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup: nice on main street to


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

chrisdizzle said:


> Hook the positive up to your right nipple and the ground to your left, if it zaps you it's still on


Lol


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> I would only do 185/75/14s on a hopper or maybe stocks... they do look big. not sure if you can tell how big from this pic, but that's what I have in this pic on my cadi.


I still want the Cadi big Wayne


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

WHAT IT DEW FUNK!!! THAT WEEKEND IS CREEPEN UP


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> WHAT IT DEW FUNK!!! THAT WEEKEND IS CREEPEN UP


:yes:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> WHAT IT DEW FUNK!!! THAT WEEKEND IS CREEPEN UP


Witch event?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My bad I meant this weekend. HAHA


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> My bad I meant this weekend. HAHA


Inform me on events....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Oh cool No worries


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I've got a cruiser quality back glass for a 63 impala..75.00


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

R0L0 said:


> I still want the Cadi big Wayne


its still chillin in Cali... :biggrin:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Flash Back Pics...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

One Day...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Fellas


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Yall Remember This Day ? Close Call.. :sprint:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

R.I.P./


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JWHxE-vgBxA


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

From This 









To This


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Stroller..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Great pics Alex!! Lots of great times hanging out!! something we need to do more of this year!! :nicoderm:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice pics Alex!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Fo shizzles


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Man my job just laid off 16 pepole... yikes..... i might need a job soon........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Man my job just laid off 16 pepole... yikes..... i might need a job soon........


That's One Of The Worst Feeling To Not Know If You Might Not Have A Job Tomorrow... Hope It Works Out... GL Chris


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Great pics Alex!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> That's One Of The Worst Feeling To Not Know If You Might Not Have A Job Tomorrow... Hope It Works Out... GL Chris


For real. Looks like i made the cut but im feeling bad for my bros thst got let go. Hope all goes well


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> Great pics Alex!


Thanks fellas


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Loco 61 said:


> [/
> Look at tge detail...............
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

all I can see is a real nice piece of trim!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Look at dem headlights


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ipad Mini for sale or trade...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> Ipad Mini for sale or trade...


5 Bottle Caps And Used Piece Of Juicy Fruit Gum..??? :happysad:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Look at dem headlights


I wouldn't mind getting flashed by them!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

817Lowrider said:


> Ipad Mini for sale or trade...


 what kind of trade you talkin homie? interested in any 64 parts?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Hell yeah i need 64 parts hit me up on a pm for my number


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Done....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice job john...


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

You are invited to join us at this years 2014 3rd annual Rollin Oldies West Dallas show taking place at the 4 Corners Brewery on Saturday March 15th in W. Dallas. 

Free for the entire family and open to any and all makes and models from the years 1930's thru early 1980's. We will have originals, classics, traditional oldies and lowriders displayed at 4 corners and have signed on last years DJ - Marky Marc. The music lines up for this year will make this event one that you do not want to miss out on , Brenton Wood, Joe Bataan, Gene Chandler, Lowrider Band, The Saphires, Mary Wells, The Intruders , Jorge Santana and the list go's on and on and on.

This is a community event from 12pm to 5pm Saturday march 15th, please help by making yourself available to participate or just to attend as a spectator.

More info @
214-693-4019 Armando


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Look good john


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 1027081
> View attachment 1027089
> View attachment 1027097
> View attachment 1027105
> ...


that is nice! I especially like the setup... and the 49ers cap :thumbsup:


----------



## califas (Jul 10, 2008)

Is there someone out here that make club plaques if so let me know got someone looking for a shop


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

califas said:


> Is there someone out here that make club plaques if so let me know got someone looking for a shop


Outlawcrewcab


----------



## ~52Rag~ (Aug 5, 2011)

214Tex said:


> You are invited to join us at this years 2014 3rd annual Rollin Oldies West Dallas show taking place at the 4 Corners Brewery on Saturday March 15th in W. Dallas.
> 
> Free for the entire family and open to any and all makes and models from the years 1930's thru early 1980's. We will have originals, classics, traditional oldies and lowriders displayed at 4 corners and have signed on last years DJ - Marky Marc. The music lines up for this year will make this event one that you do not want to miss out on , Brenton Wood, Joe Bataan, Gene Chandler, Lowrider Band, The Saphires, Mary Wells, The Intruders , Jorge Santana and the list go's on and on and on.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Homie Styln said:


> View attachment 1027081
> View attachment 1027089
> View attachment 1027097
> View attachment 1027105
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*first cruise*

Nice day to be rollin


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Nice day to be rollin


That's what's up


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

took me long enough!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> took me long enough!


Nice.... eaay as that right?? Lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> Nice day to be rollin


Nice


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Nice.... eaay as that right?? Lol


carb took me an hour, put some new plugs in an it fired right up. So ya that easy!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> carb took me an hour, put some new plugs in an it fired right up. So ya that easy!


Hell yea man!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

"They see me rollin, its rusty.....look at my ride its dirty!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Just trying to get on your level


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Im not at any level just the beginning, your car is a hell of a lot better than my old bucket im sure!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ordered these from ciadiellas ..took about a month to make


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Old pic


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Old pic


you just proved my point lol


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Lookin good homie!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> Old pic


Very nice...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Very nice...
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


X2


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Old pic


Nice


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

npazzin said:


> "They see me rollin, its rusty.....look at my ride its dirty!


Hey man you aint the only one my car been primered for about two years now yeah i been bs ing alot and now that i wanna hunker down and get it done my funds run out lol still looks good though better than my 64


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

8t4mc said:


> Old pic


Real nice!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks guys..hope to be cruising this summer.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Already on that overtime, gotta get this parts monies!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

All these Impalas being BUILT!!  Should make for a great summer here in the FUNK!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Old pic


Looking good Dave.

What's that there in the background


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

New bushings,inch extension on the uppers... Cylinders installed now waiting on the tow truck to deliver it to my mechanic. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

My pic didn't post on my last post.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> My pic didn't post on my last post.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Looking good turtle


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> My pic didn't post on my last post.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Nice!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> My pic didn't post on my last post.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bored pic


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good pic...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Whos tre?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Whos tre?


runninlow


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thats a hell of a change!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whatchu mean?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> My pic didn't post on my last post.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Back on the grind!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

califas said:


> Is there someone out here that make club plaques if so let me know got someone looking for a shop


Outlawcnc.com or outlawcnc on facebook


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Outlawcnc.com or outlawcnc on facebook


Look who showed up


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*also*

A bored pic


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks g


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

This weeks flyin by


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

You Still Rollin Saturday?

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> You Still Rollin Saturday?
> 
> :thumbsup:


duno, might have to work again. Depends on if its just me, or I gota open the shop for the other guys too. If its just me ill work Sunday


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

See yal tomorrow


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Streetable back glass for a 63 50.00


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TBT

Cruising Fort Worth


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

The Boy With Nine LIves

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnNmbh7_9Ks


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Thas hard to believe!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Being a father that is very hard to watch.... i hope if its real all is well......


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

i get the difficult to watch, but DAYUM THAT KIT GOT RIGHT UP!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone got the hookup on machining a block? I know a place close to me, they just take too fuckin long! like months!!!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

FRIDAY! !!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

any one going to the swap meet?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Very Nice....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

show67 said:


> any one going to the swap meet?


When and Where? Lagrave has been canceled


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*D/FW Swap Meet* Registered members: *Login* and edit your event listing 

*Event Dates:* January 24, 2014 - January 25, 2014
*Location:* Grand Prairie, Texas Buy, sell, trade old cars & parts. Our 71st edition swap meet in Dallas-Ft. Worth. !00's of cars & 1000's of parts! FREE Adm. & Parking. Lone Star Park, I-30 & Belt Line Rd. Great food in the food courts too !


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> *D/FW Swap Meet* Registered members: *Login* and edit your event listing
> 
> *Event Dates:* January 24, 2014 - January 25, 2014
> *Location:* Grand Prairie, Texas Buy, sell, trade old cars & parts. Our 71st edition swap meet in Dallas-Ft. Worth. !00's of cars & 1000's of parts! FREE Adm. & Parking. Lone Star Park, I-30 & Belt Line Rd. Great food in the food courts too !


Are we going alex?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:tears: :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Where you get your quarter fron dre?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> Where you get your quarter fron dre?


Last Minute Customs!! Tim & Bruce are great people!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

show67 said:


> Are we going alex?


Cant Today Maybe Tomorrow..???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> :tears: :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Last Minute Customs!! Tim & Bruce are great people!! :nicoderm:


nice, now get to welding!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> Inked1 said:
> 
> 
> > Very Nice....:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Inked1 said:


> Loco 61 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Alex
> ...


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> nice, now get to welding!











Its done!! Waiting on a few things then paint!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Inked1 said:
> 
> 
> > Is That Where You Got The Top Done?
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Its done!! Waiting on a few things then paint!! :nicoderm:


:h5:


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

817Lowrider said:


> :h5:


Do you still have ur old panels and are the lowers behind the wheels any good


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> :h5:


I know where you can get some good clear

Lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

D13CHARRO said:


> Do you still have ur old panels and are the lowers behind the wheels any good


I got mine and idk i can check


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Got a guy flying in from cali tuesday after next to pep my car.. if it sells then i get to go hunt for my 59 vert project......


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you sellin the 64?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice day to roll. Ill post pics later


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

todays my only day off, slept all day till bout an hour ago!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> you sellin the 64?


Maybe..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


>


Sick. U add this one to tha stable or trade one of the others for her?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Took a ride around the funk today. GREAT stress reliever! Man it feels good to be behind that steering wheel again


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lisas chicken for gas and sonic to kick it


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

If anyone is rolling tomorrow roll by trinity park around 2pm


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> If anyone is rolling tomorrow roll by trinity park around 2pm


What's going down Alex at 2?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just kickin it there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> If anyone is rolling tomorrow roll by trinity park around 2pm


We are meeting at sonic at 2 and rollin to trinity from there


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Runnin late but ill be at sonic by 2:30


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*free*

Who's still rocking a 283? These got like ten minutes just to sell a motor


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Trinity Park today. Felix asked me to post it... 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

npazzin said:


> Who's still rocking a 283? These got like ten minutes just to sell a motor


That's what I got on the bubble


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ill be there soon^^


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

It was a great time at trinity. Kicken it with the homies


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Wish I could have stayed longer but my kids were trippin


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


>


Cool Pic.. Next To Mount Olivet


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yesir


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thug life


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT to cold to post ha

follow TRUECLASSICSCC on IG!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Yo plates gots the "VD" lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HAHA I almost didnt buy them becuase of that


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> Trinity Park today. Felix asked me to post it...
> :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Inked1 said:


>


thats whats up.:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

what up homeboys??? glad to see all is well in the da funk. looking forward to the summer. till then stay up.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Already homie. Same to you


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

817Lowrider said:


>


Looking good Juan !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Preciate it chino


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT:h5:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Big M picnic at Echo Lake park in March!!! Kick off the season


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What it dew Jesse


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

817Lowrider said:


> What it dew Jesse


Not much bro. Been a minute. Everything cool?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm looking for drip rail moldings near perfect condition for a 63 impala coupe
Cash in hand
Thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

jvasquez said:


> Not much bro. Been a minute. Everything cool?


U know it homie. Just building these lowlows


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> I'm looking for drip rail moldings near perfect condition for a 63 impala coupe
> Cash in hand
> Thanks


Urs get damaged or were in bad shape from start?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Urs get damaged or were in bad shape from start?


I jacked them up reinstalling them..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Sux, ive considered just leavin mine but that aint the right way to do the roof. I hate takin trim off


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Sux, ive considered just leavin mine but that aint the right way to do the roof. I hate takin trim off


Out of all parts..those phuckin things are a beeotch to get back on
Just sayin


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Out of all parts..those phuckin things are a beeotch to get back on
> Just sayin


I got mine off perfect.... have never put some bak on..... yikes.... n e tips? 
At least u no wat not to do.....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Mine came off perfect also..its putting them back on thats such a joy
My tip is let a pro tackle em


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> I got mine off perfect.... have never put some bak on..... yikes.... n e tips?
> At least u no wat not to do.....


I will gladley purchase yours though.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice truck


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> I got mine off perfect.... have never put some bak on..... yikes.... n e tips?
> At least u no wat not to do.....


Do it while your sober


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Do it while your sober



sounds a little like you judging people lol 















or im a lil fucked up!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

She's getting close to head to body shop


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> She's getting close to head to body shop
> View attachment 1055409


Cool deal joe


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

What color you gonna do it joe


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey joe!! Where ya taking it to get painted??
Buddy of mine looking to get a car painted


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> She's getting close to head to body shop
> View attachment 1055409


She's going to look good when she's done.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Both football teams play for the only two states to allow pot fer rec. Use........... tha super high bowl!!!!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Ruby red with heavy flake gold roof
Izzy at Picasos in ft worth


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Are they fair on price?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Yes


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Yes


So just tellem we need that outlaw hookup?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Pro football sux, go CORNHUSKERS!!!! LOL


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Don't think he can get the outlaw hook up. But he take care of him for sure. Tell him I sent him. He's the one doing Juan's body work too


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

outlawcrewcab said:


> Don't think he can get the outlaw hook up. But he take care of him for sure. Tell him I sent him.* He's the one doing Juan's body work too*


Yesir! quality work. My compa works there too...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Yea I think he's just looking to have someone do the body work.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What it dew fort worth


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ordered some upgraded for the 62 from Last Minute Customs.... All I gotta say is see you on Easter Sunday!


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Sorry Juan. I think the 67 taillights on your 62. Not going to look good


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

817Lowrider said:


> Ordered some upgraded for the 62 from Last Minute Customs.... All I gotta say is see you on Easter Sunday!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

It would be a great honor to have you guys from FtWorth as our guests at the Rollin Oldies show in March. This is a free event for the entire family there will be restaurants open in the new district of west Dallas across from the show lot. Classic music oldies by DJ Marky Marc , security by Dallas PD and plenty of cars on display . If you can't bring a car you are still invited to be a guest of Veteranos cc , Texas Ranflas cc , D Town Bombs cc , Royal Classics cc , Pachuco Tejas cc and many others that are coming.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Ft Worth, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. 

Register Early Show is 60% Full. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I will deliver raffle tickets in the Fort Worth area. Call me and we can arrange a meeting.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Still got the impala back glass 30.00!!!
Fits 62 3 4 2 door


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> TTT:h5:


 SUP ALEX PM YOU NUMBER.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn I cant wait for winter to be over. This snow is for the birds...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

show67 said:


> SUP ALEX PM YOU NUMBER.....


Sent


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Still got the impala back glass 30.00!!!
> Fits 62 3 4 2 door


ill take it, never know wken ya need a spare. Pm me yo #


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Someone text me this sorry I don't have anymore info.. if you do post it up please


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

What time?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Between 9-10 at the church


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

R.I.P.
From The Lopez Family:angel:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> What time?


Dyam. Gata work. Would be happy to do it otherwise. Rip
And prayers out.


----------



## redwhite_62 (Mar 15, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Someone text me this sorry I don't have anymore info.. if you do post it up please


wish I had a ride to help support the family.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Thinking bout opening a shop... woukd do a little of everything until i could afford to just do restorations.... stay tuned..........want to rep for tha funk...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Thinking bout opening a shop... woukd do a little of everything until i could afford to just do restorations.... stay tuned..........want to rep for tha funk...


Im getting me a bay in a few months. For my car. So I can assemble it in peace. LMAO


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

214Tex said:


> It would be a great honor to have you guys from FtWorth as our guests at the Rollin Oldies show in March. This is a free event for the entire family there will be restaurants open in the new district of west Dallas across from the show lot. Classic music oldies by DJ Marky Marc , security by Dallas PD and plenty of cars on display . If you can't bring a car you are still invited to be a guest of Veteranos cc , Texas Ranflas cc , D Town Bombs cc , Royal Classics cc , Pachuco Tejas cc and many others that are coming.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Someone text me this sorry I don't have anymore info.. if you do post it up please


:angel:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Thinking bout opening a shop... woukd do a little of everything until i could afford to just do restorations.... stay tuned..........want to rep for tha funk...


go for it!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Big shout out to the majestics and other local lowriders for cruise with my homie alfredo one last time he would of loved it thanks to all yall for the support R.I.P Alfredo de leon


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Razo said:


> Big shout out to the majestics and other local lowriders for cruise with my homie alfredo one last time he would of loved it thanks to all yall for the support R.I.P Alfredo de leon


Man i wish i coulda made it.. big shout to all who went... props


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Lil Razo said:


> Big shout out to the majestics and other local lowriders for cruise with my homie alfredo one last time he would of loved it thanks to all yall for the support R.I.P Alfredo de leon



:angel:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Lil Razo said:


> Big shout out to the majestics and other local lowriders for cruise with my homie alfredo one last time he would of loved it thanks to all yall for the support R.I.P Alfredo de leon


I'm sorry i couldn't make it myself... my deepest condolances to the family...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> Someone text me this sorry I don't have anymore info.. if you do post it up please


wow sorry to hear that...:angel: rip to da homie


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Lil Razo said:


> Big shout out to the majestics and other local lowriders for cruise with my homie alfredo one last time he would of loved it thanks to all yall for the support R.I.P Alfredo de leon


good job guys:thumbsup::thumbsup:...wish i could of rolled out too but im down right now.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

To The Top for the funk...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I am driving around with raffle tickets after work. call or text me if you want any. 682.521.3273 1.00 each or 12 for 10.00 We have a lot of great prizes we are giving out. Need not be present to win.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

My homie fredos 90'd out lac he bagged not too long ago


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Wares da car... all i see is sexy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one got a single 13's 72 spoke Dayton?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> Any one got a single 13's 72 spoke Dayton?


I got one....and an extra chrome dayton adapter and two styles of dayton kos.... holla at yo boy.....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> My homie fredos 90'd out lac he bagged not too long ago


I seen no car in that pic


----------



## Screw (Aug 11, 2009)

Looking to buy a nice project impala here in the ft worth/dallas area. If anyone know or have one for sale please PM me.

Thank you.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> I got one....and an extra chrome dayton adapter and two styles of dayton kos.... holla at yo boy.....


msg sent!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Screw said:


> Looking to buy a nice project impala here in the ft worth/dallas area. If anyone know or have one for sale please PM me.
> 
> Thank you.


price range?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Le grave field this Sunday? Who's going to the show by forthworth classics ?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Maybe If i do its with my daily


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Shiiiiit ill swing by aint seen none of u mofos in a minute


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Inked1 said:


> Le grave field this Sunday? Who's going to the show by forthworth classics ?


I will roll out. Need to put some gas thru the lines n e way....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

what time is the show, hows the weather supposed to be?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

npazzin said:


> what time is the show, hows the weather supposed to be?


As of now it's supposed to be 73 Sunday and it's a benefit show ,the flyer said at Le grave field!


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

Any1 sellin center gold wires 13s pm me


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lolows said:


> Any1 sellin center gold wires 13s pm me











Cheapest around


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

lolows said:


> Any1 sellin center gold wires 13s pm me


Ther is a wheel shop on Mansfield next to the fleemarket he had a new set of 13s


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

show67 said:


> Ther is a wheel shop on Mansfield next to the fleemarket he had a new set of 13s


Price


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Price


I think he said 800 wheels only no tires.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

*ttt*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

show67 said:


> I think he said 800 wheels only no tires.


Dyam... hope they was deez or zeez at that price


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Dyam... hope they was deez or zeez at that price


Look like og wires to me.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you sold you rag?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

show67 said:


> Did you sold you rag?


Nope. Couldnt come to a good deal so we stoped talking.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ULC meeting tonight. Limelight off Main. See yall there!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> ULC meeting tonight. Limelight off Main. See yall there!




:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Tgif


Is sunday on and poppn at lagrave? Wat times and n e thing for tha kidos to get n to?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

What's up homies.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I see you found your way back!!! What up homie


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817Lowrider said:


> I see you found your way back!!! What up homie


Got lost for a minute lol..


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Tgif
> 
> 
> Is sunday on and poppn at lagrave? Wat times and n e thing for tha kidos to get n to?


It says on the flyer 12-7 on Sunday and it's a benifit car show by forthworth classicscc if the weather holds it looks like it will be nice for at least the cruise and chill !


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

You gonna have that 56 out there Brent?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> You gonna have that 56 out there Brent?


yeah we gonna roll down there around noon. the 56 and my 60


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Must be nice


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Went to the show, good time an cause!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Hell yeah good to see some of the homies again any pics


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

Good turn out


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Sigala said:


> Good turn out


nice ride!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I've got a super clean set of og 63 impala dash bezels
No dents.
50.00


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Good to see everyone,good time today


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yesir hella good turn out. Good seeing all yall fellas.


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Good show... It was good to see everyone out there. Looks like it's gonna be a good year.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

8t4mc said:


> Must be nice


Foo, your car is almost ready!


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

npazzin said:


> nice ride!


Thanks bro


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Skim said:


> Foo, your car is almost ready!


Lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Skim said:


> Foo, your car is almost ready!


Skim make me not want a show stopper!!! cleaning that bitch for about an hour.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Skim make me not want a show stopper!!! cleaning that bitch for about an hour.


Engrish please.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Engrish please.


The gentlemen by the name of Tony (username SKIM) was disinfecting his vehicle for what seem to be the entire duration of the automobile show and contest yesterday. I do not envy the amount of time he had taken to complete the task. This has caused me to reevaluate my desire to construct my vehicle to the caliber of my initial aspiration.


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

817Lowrider said:


> The gentlemen by the name of Tony (username SKIM) was disinfecting he vehicle for what seem to be the entire duration of the automobile show and contest yesterday. I do not envy the amount of time he had taken to complete the task. This has caused me to reevaluate my desire to construct my vehicle to the caliber of my initial aspiration.



Hahahaha


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

D13CHARRO said:


> Hahahaha


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

This fool^^


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HAHA


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ya its in English, but your sentence structure is all fucked!! lol


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> Skim make me not want a show stopper!!! cleaning that bitch for about an hour.


I can tell yo ass went to can academy


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

It was a nice day yesterday. Cool seeing all the homies much props fellas. Same very nice rides


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> The gentlemen by the name of Tony (username SKIM) was disinfecting his vehicle for what seem to be the entire duration of the automobile show and contest yesterday. I do not envy the amount of time he had taken to complete the task. This has caused me to reevaluate my desire to construct my vehicle to the caliber of my initial aspiration.


Lmao


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> I can tell yo ass went to can academy


Go timberwolves son!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Hell naw we didn't have no mascot remember we was all like go Jesus lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Mrs copeland hear you cus and be like "PRAISE GOD!"


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> The gentlemen by the name of Tony (username SKIM) was disinfecting his vehicle for what seem to be the entire duration of the automobile show and contest yesterday. I do not envy the amount of time he had taken to complete the task. This has caused me to reevaluate my desire to construct my vehicle to the caliber of my initial aspiration.


I don't even want to pull my car out of the garage after seeing SKIM's car in person. I could never keep my car that clean... top notch.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

It was cool to finally meet skim i forgot to tell that dude my name i was too busy bustin nuts over that badass impala and he was busy enjoying that recliner he was in lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What about that pro street 62 Vert from Fort Worth Classics? Any thoughts on that.

Im really diggin that one


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Ya what about tje two crown vics with big rims, best of show material right there LOL


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

"DOINKS"


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone see the gold Fleetwood lol...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> Anyone see the gold Fleetwood lol...


It was a clean ass car. Some lame was driving it though. BWHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817Lowrider said:


> It was a clean ass car. Some lame was driving it though. BWHAHAHAHAHA


LMAO orale ese.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> LMAO orale ese.


LMAO. Just messing with you dog.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817Lowrider said:


> LMAO. Just messing with you dog.


I know homie..


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Great pics serge


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Brent An Skim You Fellas Got Some Top Notch Rides...:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Cool Meeting You Nick.. Thanks For Those Spark Plugs Bro..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ULC meeting tomorrow night. 

Swap Meet this weekend...


BTW

LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS!!! Only way to go...


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

Wheres a good place to go to look for some wire ill be going that way in a bit


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lolows said:


> Wheres a good place to go to look for some wire ill be going that way in a bit


What kind of wire?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Inked1 said:


> Great pics serge


Thanks homie.


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

Anything going down this coming up weekend?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Loco 61 said:


> Brent An Skim You Fellas Got Some Top Notch Rides...:thumbsup:


Thanks Alex !


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DM83CS said:


> Anything going down this coming up weekend?


Yes 

ULC Meeting Tonight
Decatur Swap Meet this weekend
Majestics DFW is hosting a kick back at Trinity Park on Sunday


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## D13CHARRO (Aug 18, 2011)

At the swap meet. what yall need


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

I will be in Fort Worth Saturday, I have a ton of parts 63, 64, 65 and 68 hoods doors grills bumpers gauges cowl vents glass etc no conv parts I can bring with me text me with needs and I'll get you a price if I have what you need. 918-851-9064 Brandon


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Are you going to be at the swapmeet


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

817Lowrider said:


> Yes
> 
> ULC Meeting Tonight
> Decatur Swap Meet this weekend
> Majestics DFW is hosting a kick back at Trinity Park on Sunday


Thanks homie might go check it out st trinity


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

What time does everything start?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Are you going to be at the swapmeet


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

Where's this swap meet at? What time does it start?


----------



## runninlow (Dec 31, 2006)

68rida said:


> Where's this swap meet at? What time does it start?


Wise County Fair Grounds
3101 S. FM 51
Decatur, Texas 76234

I believe it starts at 6am


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

runninlow said:


> Wise County Fair Grounds
> 3101 S. FM 51
> Decatur, Texas 76234
> 
> I believe it starts at 6am


Ok thanks


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

68rida said:


> I will be in Fort Worth Saturday, I have a ton of parts 63, 64, 65 and 68 hoods doors grills bumpers gauges cowl vents glass etc no conv parts I can bring with me text me with needs and I'll get you a price if I have what you need. 918-851-9064 Brandon


text sent


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Shout out to LAST MINUTE CUSTOMS!! Always good to do bidness with them fellas!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Does last minute carry any g body stuff


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

see you homies Sunday at Trinity Park I'll be there about 2 o'clock..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> Yes
> 
> ULC Meeting Tonight
> Decatur Swap Meet this weekend
> Majestics DFW is hosting a kick back at Trinity Park on Sunday


Hit me up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just seen this! Sorry alex. Any one get anything good? Hooked up with last minute customs and got my disc brake kit for the 64


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

big thanks to Bruce for helping me carry the parts to my truck!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

Anyone out their willing to rent out a truck and trailer or even take me to Tennessee to pick up a project car? Or lead me in the right direction hit me up 8178003278 Arturo (making the plan with dude to go check it out Sunday so I plan on riding out Saturday night and bringing it back Sunday)


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

Got some 14s gold centers willing to trade for some 13s center i got 5 rims total with brand new tires on all pm me number if interested


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> big thanks to Bruce for helping me carry the parts to my truck!!!


Yup. he hooks it up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Asking 125 obo


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Nice score Juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Nice score Juan


Yesir... 


I shooting for a late next year completion. fingers crossed


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## TEE-63IMP (Apr 15, 2013)

It was a good day going to the swap meet this past weekend with my 2 sons & 2 of my brothers...found & bought some good things for my ride


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

is that gold caddy the one that was on craigslist for a while?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> is that gold caddy the one that was on craigslist for a while?


Yepper with the booty kit. LOL


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817Lowrider said:


> Yepper with the booty kit. LOL


LOL..the nice botty kit came with the car..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

that booty was fuckin hilarious!!!!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Who does engraving around Here


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

precision
cortez
some dude in river oaks


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I've got some 63 stuff for sale..
Dash bezel
Great condition dash trim
Back glass
Couple door glasses
Quarter glass
2 vent windows
Steering box
Manuel center link..for 605 conversion
Og fender trim in great shape
Og steering wheel with horn ring


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Custom booty kit for free lmao..


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 1095641
> 
> 
> Custom booty kit for free lmao..


Will this fit a 63?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> Will this fit a 63?


Yeah im pretty sure..


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Good for haning the water hose on it


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> Yeah im pretty sure..


That's a universal one..lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 1095641
> 
> 
> Custom booty kit for free lmao..


thas some art right there lol


----------



## TEE-63IMP (Apr 15, 2013)

Ready so ready!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Will this fit a 63?


lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Got a complete set of g78 14 bias ply white walls!!
Perfect for the og factory look on impalas.
150.00firm!


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a question on a Texas title..where is the person suppose to sign the title ??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

sign the back of the title


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

depends on seller or purchaser doesn't it?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Someone told me seller signs front and back ??


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 1097585


correctomundo


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> Someone told me seller signs front and back ??


you're supposed to sign the front when you first get it the title use on the back when you sell the car


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

dunk420 said:


> you're supposed to sign the front when you first get it the title use on the back when you sell the car


The guy never sign front or back..lol


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> The guy never sign front or back..lol


same here, story is dude died.


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> I've got some 63 stuff for sale..
> Dash bezel
> Great condition dash trim
> Back glass
> ...


How much for dash trim and steering wheel?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

loster87 said:


> How much for dash trim and steering wheel?


100 both


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

My homie wants to trade these 14's for 13's have to be all chrome straight across...


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> 100 both


Any pics?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

loster87 said:


> Any pics?


 Shoot me your cell number and ill text some


----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

9033940066


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

New Page!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

uhhhooohhh


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Looking good prominent


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

Any1 sellin 13s


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Carlos Polishing said:


>


Nice


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn it man i may have to let my monte go


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yesir


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Damn it man i may have to let my monte go


 how much for the mc pm price


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lil Razo said:


> Damn it man i may have to let my monte go


Post pics and price ??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> Damn it man i may have to let my monte go


Nah fool . Dont do it. Reconsider


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Puting n work on mt truck.....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Hope to b rolling this summer.... this truck im building for my dad. He turns 70 this year and he realy wants to drive it. Weve owned it for 18 years... sloeewwwwwwwww build......


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I really need another car i been wanting a Fleetwood it sucks ass but family first if i cant make something happen soon the monte has to go


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Lil Razo said:


> I really need another car i been wanting a Fleetwood it sucks ass but family first if i cant make something happen soon the monte has to go


Post pics of you monte.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Are you going to lift it?^^


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Old pic i dont have pumps or the spokes on it any more


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Love those front ends.... only way i would have a g body........


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lil Razo said:


> Old pic i dont have pumps or the spokes on it any more


How much u want?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Like i said i would rather trade at this point to avoid car shopping if i cant get a second job soon ima have to let it go in the next month or two


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

8t4mc said:


> Are you going to lift it?^^


Yes sir you wanna do it for me how much ??


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

U already got your setup? Serg


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817Lowrider said:


> U already got your setup? Serg


I gave money to my brother in law in California so he is gonna send it to me..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Always a good feeling when you know its paid for....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Crappy pics but Picassos Automotive.... :thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)


817Lowrider
817LoLo

What up Daniel!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj will be coming back to Texas this year to Dj the N. Majestics pic nic in June. Might even do the cruise night at the BBQ place with Majestix again too....


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj will be coming back to Texas this year to Dj the N. Majestics pic nic in June. Might even do the cruise night at the BBQ place with Majestix again too....


:thumbsup:


----------



## TEE-63IMP (Apr 15, 2013)

Is there a swap meet this month?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yesir Lone Star Park


----------



## TEE-63IMP (Apr 15, 2013)

When?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TRUE CLASSICS PRESENTS CLASSIC WEEKEND!!! BRING OUT THEM RIDES AND JOIN US WITH THE CELEBRATION OF MEMORIAL DAY!!!

THE OFFICIAL 2 DAY EVENT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Anything on in this weekend?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Crappy pics but Picassos Automotive.... :thumbsup:


take the lock out fool lol


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817Lowrider said:


> TRUE CLASSICS PRESENTS CLASSIC WEEKEND!!! BRING OUT THEM RIDES AND JOIN US WITH THE CELEBRATION OF MEMORIAL DAY!!!
> 
> THE OFFICIAL 2 DAY EVENT


Cant wait..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> take the lock out fool lol


Haha fo sho


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> Cant wait..


Hell yeah a do not miss event!!! For fort worth by fort worth


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Foe looking solid juan... thay gona spray it to??? Pm me wat a good shop charges to do all that sheet metal work...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Foe looking solid juan... thay gona spray it to??? Pm me wat a good shop charges to do all that sheet metal work...


Man my shit neeed alot of metal work. New quarter New inner and out trunk pan new tail pan. 

Bodywork on the doors
Boddy work on the trunk
Patched the floors.
But Picassos does a damn good job to do it.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm looking for a clean rear speaker grill for a 63 impala.let me know .


----------



## 817LoLo (Jul 8, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> There are currently 2 users browsing this thread. (2 members and 0 guests)
> 
> 
> 817Lowrider
> ...


Whats up Juan......64 coming along nice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro... Tryna get on your level


----------



## 817LoLo (Jul 8, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> Thanks bro... Tryna get on your level


Shit I'm barely on level 1......there's fools out there on level 10 and higher


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Im still on the loading screen


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Come out celebrate Memorial Day with this 2 day Event!! Free Food!! Games Prizes!! For Fort Worth By Fort Worth!! We know you off on Monday!! Come see all the Classic Cars, Lowriders, Customs and Hot Rods!! This is a DO NOT MISS EVENT!! See everyone there!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Anything going this weekend


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Coca Pearl said:


> Anything going this weekend


March 9th Texas Custom Rides at Hooters on Hulen and I-20 in Fort Worth :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanx homie.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

this got rescheduled for this Sunday..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

SergDog82 said:


> :thumbsup:




Hope to see you this time ese...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Hope to see you this time ese...


 i will be there homie..


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 1114322
> 
> 
> this got rescheduled for this Sunday..


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> Crappy pics but Picassos Automotive.... :thumbsup:


Its Getting Close... Looking Real Good Juan...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Its Getting Close... Looking Real Good Juan...


Thanks Loco. Its come a long way but still has a long way to go


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

817.TX. said:


> Come out celebrate Memorial Day with this 2 day Event!! Free Food!! Games Prizes!! For Fort Worth By Fort Worth!! We know you off on Monday!! Come see all the Classic Cars, Lowriders, Customs and Hot Rods!! This is a DO NOT MISS EVENT!! See everyone there!! :nicoderm:


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

817.TX. said:


> March 9th Texas Custom Rides at Hooters on Hulen and I-20 in Fort Worth :nicoderm:





SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 1114322
> 
> 
> this got rescheduled for this Sunday..


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

to the top for da funk!!!!


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

whos doin the engraving?


----------



## 956chevy (Mar 23, 2013)

That nice:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> whos doin the engraving?


Prolly precision or cortez


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

TECHNIQUES DFW TEXAS WILL BE HAVING A CAR SHOW IN THE CITY OF ARLINGTON JUNE 22,2014 MORE INFO TO COME..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

817Lowrider said:


> Prolly precision or cortez


His son


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

64 impala for sale. In ft worth. Good builder. Runs and drives clean title!!
http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/4361527252.html


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> His son


Cool cool


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any pics from the car show yesterday?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Selling engine and transmission came off of a baby Lincoln 1983 works good nothing wrong with it.. its in east side fort worth $575.00 HMU.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone Have Or Know Anyone That's Selling Any German Shepherd Puppies?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SHINING


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> SHINING



Damn Juan...! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

817Lowrider said:


> SHINING


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 1120721





SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 1120737





SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 1120729


nice pics...weather turned out nice.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

Carlos Polishing said:


>


nice work bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> Damn Juan...! :thumbsup::thumbsup:





wickedimage63 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks fellas! Im trying to get on yalls level. Big boy status


----------



## 214Tex (Sep 8, 2008)

We have made it to the week of one of the hottest free events of the year,,
The 3rd Annual Rollin Oldies West Dallas community car show. This event is open to bikes, pedal cars and any and all 1930's thru late 1980's only originals, classics, traditional cars, bombs and lowriders.

We have a lot in store for*this Saturday March 15th starting with the weather, forecast shows 71 degrees with 0 percent chance of rain and full sunshine. The music list from DJ Marky Marc consists of all top classic hit songs with cd's available for sale. Also on the list will be the video shoot with BigBody Mike and his song Boulevard. Cars from around the local DFW area and as far as Texarkana and Monahans, Tx will be joining us this year.*It's a free family event so bring the kids, there will be lowrider bikes pedal cars face painting and a couple of non scary clowns passing out balloons and 2 photo booths available for couples or group pictures to take with you.

RE:
It's a sad time for the bombita brothers with *the loss of a local bombita rider Gallo Garcia. Please come out and show your support for the Garcia family & Pachuco Tejas cc. Gallo Garcia's bomb will be displayed in his memory at the rollin oldies show with a photo tribute of his times rollin the streets of Dallas & Ft.Worth sponsored by Texas Lowrider Magazine ( R.I.P sir )

* Security by Dallas PD
*Restrooms will be available on premises
* This is a mainstream public event, please be very discreet with ALCOHOL consumption NO GLASS CONTAINERS of any type allowed !!!!!!!

For more info contact Mando @
214-693-4019


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> Thanks fellas! Im trying to get on yalls level. Big boy status



Come On Juan.. You Already Are. Keep Rollin :thumbsup:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

wickedimage63 said:


> nice pics...weather turned out nice.


It did turn out good...


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

817Lowrider said:


> Thanks fellas! Im trying to get on yalls level. Big boy status


LOL! we all know you ballin.:h5:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

to the top for da funk!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 1120737


I had a feeling I should have came out to this show instead of the cowboys car club show:banghead:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> I had a feeling I should have came out to this show instead of the cowboys car club show:banghead:


Was it a big wheel show?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

214Tex said:


> We have made it to the week of one of the hottest free events of the year,,
> The 3rd Annual Rollin Oldies West Dallas community car show. This event is open to bikes, pedal cars and any and all 1930's thru late 1980's only originals, classics, traditional cars, bombs and lowriders.
> 
> We have a lot in store for*this Saturday March 15th starting with the weather, forecast shows 71 degrees with 0 percent chance of rain and full sunshine. The music list from DJ Marky Marc consists of all top classic hit songs with cd's available for sale. Also on the list will be the video shoot with BigBody Mike and his song Boulevard. Cars from around the local DFW area and as far as Texarkana and Monahans, Tx will be joining us this year.*It's a free family event so bring the kids, there will be lowrider bikes pedal cars face painting and a couple of non scary clowns passing out balloons and 2 photo booths available for couples or group pictures to take with you.
> ...


Should be a nice show


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> I had a feeling I should have came out to this show instead of the cowboys car club show:banghead:


lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> Was it a big wheel show?


A mixture. From big wheels, lowrider, hot rods, trucks.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

npazzin said:


> lol


But with all the driving I was doing over the weekend was a lot. But still would have been a better choice to come out to hooters.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Them D's look sad!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Them D's look sad!


Not for long playa  Having them rebuilt!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Who's doin it?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Who's doin it?


Company in cali g boys


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 1122457
> 
> 
> Selling center golds tires,knock off only $900 cash only no trades... i have five of them..


If u need adapters i got a couple sets... 50 per set


----------



## TEE-63IMP (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone going to the good guys this weekend? I will be out there picking up some things I need.


----------



## ROLANDO64SS (Mar 9, 2011)

I might take fri off to get out there early and hit up the vendors and get more ideas for a lil LS project Im workin on.. goodguys on fri.. and that dallas show on sat... if the weather is good!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Has any one ever been to the good guys swap meet? How is it?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

They charge admission to get into the swap meet, FUCK THAT!


----------



## TEE-63IMP (Apr 15, 2013)

Damn it...you know how they charge?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Naw, thas just what my pops told me


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> Naw, thas just what my pops told me


$18 to get into the Good Guys show and Swap meet!! :nicoderm:


----------



## TEE-63IMP (Apr 15, 2013)

Kool...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Heard its huge. Two days to go threw good... never been tho.. im allways broke so no need foe swap meetn...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I just dont see my self paying more then 10 bucks to get in. Including parking. pate is arround the corner anyway


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm hoping the swap is better here in Texas than in CA. 

They used to have 2-3 Goodguys Swaps a year, and back in the 90s they were free to get in. Then they started charging $18 to get in + $5 for parking and they raised the price for a spot to sell, so that just made all the sellers raise their prices. The swap got smaller and I quit going to them years ago...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Just mocked up my drive train (97' 350 with 4630le trans) to my extra x frame and the trans is allmost a foot longer than the og mount. Wen using this trans do u have to relocate the hole trans mount setup??? Thats proly wat ima do but wana hear wat others have done... wen i switched to the 700r4 all i had to do was get a 80 dolla trans mount cuz it only 4 inchs longer... this 4l30 or wat ever its cald is allmost all the way to tunnel with the moter mounts bolted up!!!!! Lmao. Hope it werks out...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Put some 72 spokes cross lace.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 1129113
> 
> 
> Put some 72 spokes cross lace.


13s?


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817Lowrider said:


> 13s?


Yes sir.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817Lowrider said:


> Nice


Thanks homie..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## loster87 (Jun 10, 2007)

What i would do is cut the trans mounts off the frame,cut it,move it back and weld it back up.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Thats wat ima do. Just want to see if thats wat the shops do... gona b a mini trans mount bar.. lmao


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunk420 said:


>


Is that a convertible frame you working on their sir?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...a3936780d&item=181348497421&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

show67 said:


> Is that a convertible frame you working on their sir?


Good eye. Yes it is.. canaidan........


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Justin bieber shit right there


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Good guy swap meets suck.


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Chris they make kick back mounts for 700r4 trans


----------



## TEE-63IMP (Apr 15, 2013)

Good thing I changed my mind about going to good guys this weekend...I decided to wait for the one @ lone star park


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

What up homeboys? Have a question anyone know of some one who would rebuild my steering gear box? Let me know. Appreciate it.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

wickedimage63 said:


> What up homeboys? Have a question anyone know of some one who would rebuild my steering gear box? Let me know. Appreciate it.


Theres a place in ft worth that rebuilds them


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Texas steer remanufacturing


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

8t4mc said:


> Texas steer remanufacturing


appericate that Dave.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

wickedimage63 said:


> appericate that Dave.


For sure


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

wickedimage63 said:


> What up homeboys? Have a question anyone know of some one who would rebuild my steering gear box? Let me know. Appreciate it.


I have 2 of them if you want them on u number


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> What up homeboys? Have a question anyone know of some one who would rebuild my steering gear box? Let me know. Appreciate it.


Nrw chrome ones are ony 250...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

outlawcrewcab said:


> View attachment 1132361
> 
> 
> Chris they make kick back mounts for 700r4 trans


Yea i no a got one for my 700r4 in my vert....


This is the next gen 46le30 or wat ever its cald... its alot longer than 700r4. I wouldnt extend the mount this far


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Who has the best prices to get a complete interior kit for impala?


----------



## outlawcrewcab (Nov 10, 2004)

Ciadella does 
http://www.ciadellainteriors.com/products.php?id=2017


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

show67 said:


> I have 2 of them if you want them on u number


i think I'm good but I'll keep u in mind if I need one. Appericate that.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Nrw chrome ones are ony 250...


 say Chris who has them chrome already? Shit they want 130 to rebuild.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

wickedimage63 said:


> say Chris who has them chrome already? Shit they want 130 to rebuild.


I got mine from galaxy high performance. But tried to go to there web site just now and couldnt find it..... swap meet goong to b ur best bet


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> I got mine from galaxy high performance. But tried to go to there web site just now and couldnt find it..... swap meet goong to b ur best bet


cool bro thanks.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

If i had to spend money on a steering box it would b a brand new cpp 500... brian from impala shop tought me a few things in the time i was around him and steering and stopping #1 looks #2..... so cpp 500 kit i got


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What up Fort Worth


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> If i had to spend money on a steering box it would b a brand new cpp 500... brian from impala shop tought me a few things in the time i was around him and steering and stopping #1 looks #2..... so cpp 500 kit i got


:yessad:


----------



## TEE-63IMP (Apr 15, 2013)

Fort Worth Tx. 817


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Link to the steering box upgrade


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Link to the steering box upgrade


Last minute customs Bruce got what you need! By the way you 64 looking real good bro!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

show67 said:


> Last minute customs Bruce got what you need! By the way you 64 looking real good bro!


Already Bruce the homie. Ill call him up

Thanks bro... Time, money and being dedicated.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> This drawing is tomorrow so if you have not gotten your raffle tickets and would like to please hit me up and I will deliver or you can scoop some up at the ULC meeting tomorrow. Support your local lowrider clubs!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:x::x:









This drawing is tomorrow so if you have not gotten your raffle tickets and would like to please hit me up and I will deliver or you can scoop some up at the ULC meeting tomorrow. Support your local lowrider clubs!! :nicoderm:[/QUOTE]


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Is that bleknap?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Is that bleknap?


Main Street


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Where is the sonic at


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

817.TX. said:


> :nicoderm:


damn the only building was the court house. Cool pic.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Glad its not the same bridge! !!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ok thas tha bridge going to la grave...cool pic indeeed


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Come out and support giving out 25 awards..


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

npazzin said:


> Glad its not the same bridge! !!


LOL


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 1137121
> 
> 
> Come out and support giving out 25 awards..


:thumbsup:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Looking for some plastic kick panels for the 64 impala.
let me know


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Looking for some plastic kick panels for the 64 impala.
> let me know


I got some old warn ones...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> I got some old warn ones...


Perfect cannadate to glass in some 6.5s.... how much?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Perfect cannadate to glass in some 6.5s.... how much?


David got first dibs. Ill let you know if it dont work out


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> David got first dibs. Ill let you know if it dont work out


thanks juan..if he wants them hes welcome to em Ill just snatch up some new ones.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town.... thro back......


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sickest 3 wheel ive ever seen........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*March Edition: First Pappas BBQ Cruise spring kick-off!*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Funky town ware u at


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 1137121
> 
> 
> Come out and support giving out 25 awards..


 Going to see if I can make it out to this show.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

DFW Swap meet March 28-30th. (NO SUNDAY) Grand Prairie @ LoneStar Park. Info: Dean Earhart (254) 751-7958 or [email protected]*


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

ANY ONE LOOKING FOR A HOOD FOR A 64 IMPALA I HAVE A EXTRA ONE THAT NEED WORK NO RUST JUST BODY WORK.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Wish i could make it


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

TGIF!! :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Pics of that bad ass 64... Better yet start your build


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> Pics of that bad ass 64... Better yet start your build


Someday!! :happysad: :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Thro bak friday..........



Funky town ttt......


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I have an og radiator for a 63 impala.
make offer.
still on car


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

63 dash bezel and cluster..non ac.
need gone


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Im looking for a clean hood trim for the 63 Impala


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Almost ready for Easter


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Who's tre?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Runninlow


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

We would like to thank everyone that represented on Saturday night at the first Pappas Cruise Night of 2014. 
Moving forward we will be making some changes but only for the better.
BiG Thanx to all the clubs, solo riders and businesses! 
Below is a list of clubs made it out:
BLVD ACES
DALLAS LOWRIDERS
D-TOWN BOMBS
DUKES
ESTILO
FORGIVEN...
GARLANDS FINEST
GHETTO DREAMS
GOOD TIMES
HIGH CLASS
KINGZ
LOS FINOS
LOS HITTERS
LOW-LOWS
MAJESTICS
MESMORIZE
MYSTIC STYLES
NEW WAVE
PACHUCOS
PHAYLANX
PLAYERS
PURO PA DELANTE
REGULATORS
RELICS
ROLLERZ ONLY
ROYAL CLASSICS
SUBLIMINAL
TEXAS RANFLAS
TEXAS LEGACY
VIEJITOS
VETERANOS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice........


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Look at them headlights


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham For Sale: 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham with 98,400 original miles on a clean V8 5.7 LT1 motor. That’s an average of 4920 miles per year. This car is garage kept under a cover. I am the 2nd owner of this car since 1999. It has a clean original white exterior paint with blue interior with cold a/c, heater, power windows and a Kenwood stereo system with 2 amps, 6 speakers, 2 10" woofers. This caddy is rolling on a set of new 175/70 R14 with 100 spoke two wing knock-off's with custom white ceramic Cadillac emblems. (5 wheels) The car is lifted with a chrome Low Joes FB/SS set up with 6 batteries. The rear end was professionally cut 1 inch on each side to prevent any tire rub. If you know someone who owns a lowered Fleetwood, you know what I am talking about. The rear end was then re-enforced and dipped in chrome. This car shows lots of chrome in the rear when the car is lifted. This car is full turn key car, ready to cruise or take to the park to show off. I'm asking $13,500 OBO. I can be reached @ 214-868-6670































































































































​


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Bump for tha funk!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


>


Oh yeah. .....


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

I got a backseat for a 64 impala needs to be upholstered. Text me if u interested 6822404035


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

214-CADDY said:


> 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham For Sale: 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham with 98,400 original miles on a clean V8 5.7 LT1 motor. That’s an average of 4920 miles per year. This car is garage kept under a cover. I am the 2nd owner of this car since 1999. It has a clean original white exterior paint with blue interior with cold a/c, heater, power windows and a Kenwood stereo system with 2 amps, 6 speakers, 2 10" woofers. This caddy is rolling on a set of new 175/70 R14 with 100 spoke two wing knock-off's with custom white ceramic Cadillac emblems. (5 wheels) The car is lifted with a chrome Low Joes FB/SS set up with 6 batteries. The rear end was professionally cut 1 inch on each side to prevent any tire rub. If you know someone who owns a lowered Fleetwood, you know what I am talking about. The rear end was then re-enforced and dipped in chrome. This car shows lots of chrome in the rear when the car is lifted. This car is full turn key car, ready to cruise or take to the park to show off. I'm asking $13,500 OBO. I can be reached @ 214-868-6670
> 
> 
> 
> ...


clean Cadi. are those the original seats for that car?


----------



## diamondhill (May 20, 2009)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/cto/4361009476.html. looking to trade both of these cars for something juiced or clean


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 214-CADDY (Jan 5, 2004)

1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham For Sale: 1994 Cadillac Fleetwood Brougham with 98,400 original miles on a clean V8 5.7 LT1 motor. That’s an average of 4920 miles per year. This car is garage kept under a cover. I am the 2nd owner of this car since 1999. It has a clean original white exterior paint with blue interior with cold a/c, heater, power windows and a Kenwood stereo system with 2 amps, 6 speakers, 2 10" woofers. This caddy is rolling on a set of new 175/70 R14 with 100 spoke two wing knock-off's with custom white ceramic Cadillac emblems. (5 wheels) The car is lifted with a chrome Low Joes FB/SS set up with 6 batteries. The rear end was professionally cut 1 inch on each side to prevent any tire rub. If you know someone who owns a lowered Fleetwood, you know what I am talking about. The rear end was then re-enforced and dipped in chrome. This car shows lots of chrome in the rear when the car is lifted. This car is full turn key car, ready to cruise or take to the park to show off. I'm asking $13,500 OBO. I can be reached @ 214-868-6670


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice lac, why sell it?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Got some shit for sale of trade. LMK


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*1st Annual Old School Cruise-In*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> Got some shit for sale of trade. LMK



If those rear coves dont hav dings and there 64 non ss lets dew sumtin. Hmu


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> If those rear coves dont hav dings and there 64 non ss lets dew sumtin. Hmu


Driver side is real good. passenger side is not so good. LMK


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Any car shows this weekend???


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Driver side is real good. passenger side is not so good. LMK


id bet he's got some real nice a arms he'd trade ya


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

smoney4391 said:


> Any car shows this weekend???


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> id bet he's got some real nice a arms he'd trade ya


LOL


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> LOL



"TRUE STORY" lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> id bet he's got some real nice a arms he'd trade ya


Na. No a arms up fer grabs. The ones i hav the guy wants to trade back so there spoken for. Thanks juan but ima just gona stack sum chips and order the 3 pc cove kit. Think they run bout 300 shipped... another day... 




Today i got my car detailed at the job...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Na. No a arms up fer grabs. The ones i hav the guy wants to trade back so there spoken for. Thanks juan but ima just gona stack sum chips and order the 3 pc cove kit. Think they run bout 300 shipped... another day...


I think I paid less for mine. Call Last Minute. I got mine for the low


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> I think I paid less for mine. Call Last Minute. I got mine for the low


Good info. Swap meet sesion it is!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

God give me the strength to get through todays work schedule so I may start my 10 day vacation!! :boink: :nicoderm:


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Lazy ass


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

spring cleaning and have some parts for sale:

2 power glide transmissions 1 w/stall converter $100, 1 w/out $75
Turbo 400 tranny cond. unknown $50
64 impala front bumper attatched to core support $90 and rear bumper $75
67 impala coupe RH and LH doors (I believe with glass) $100 ea.
63 hubcap set $75, 65 ss hubcaps set $75


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Na. No a arms up fer grabs. The ones i hav the guy wants to trade back so there spoken for. Thanks juan but ima just gona stack sum chips and order the 3 pc cove kit. Think they run bout 300 shipped... another day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's some unusual rear end reinforcing, is it narrowed too?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

No shorten. Just stock rear with upper reenforcement and wish bone ready.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Who ready for Easter Sunday at Gateway Park! Man its going to be on and poppin!!

Heard Mistic Styles will be at Echo Lake as well.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Why cant we just all have them at the same spot


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> Why cant we just all have them at the same spot


Im pretty sure it has to do with Cesar of Irving Customs


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> Im pretty sure it has to do with Cesar of Irving Customs


Damn they still invite that guy


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeppers


----------



## TEE-63IMP (Apr 15, 2013)

Good to be back...I know I've been slacking with getting on layitlow...I got me a new eldebrock carburetor 1406 electric choke 600


----------



## TEE-63IMP (Apr 15, 2013)

Fort Worth stand up!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> Damn they still invite that guy


BTW he is banned from the ULC


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I am going to sell my multi charger. Charges 6 or 8 batts at once. Cant menber if it 6 or 8. I bought new and used bout 5 times. Paid 295. Selling for 200 obo.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

I heard it was due to rules and regs of different assiociations favoritism ect there is also acouple of other clubs posting up at trinity and the park off of angle and long ave idk the the name of the park.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

radicalkingz said:


> I heard it was due to rules and regs of different assiociations favoritism ect there is also acouple of other clubs posting up at trinity and the park off of angle and long ave idk the the name of the park.


I never seen favirtism. After every meeting folks are invited to give any and input


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Well shit it was like that the last time we stopped rollin back n the 06-08


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Why is someone else having a picnic at echo lake on Easter ??


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Come out and support my homie mother in law passed away the family is having a benefit they need all the help..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Why not?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey, you can't answer a question with another question.:no:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming from LA to Dj June 7th for the Majestix cruise night and June 8th for Majestics pic nic...see you all there. Big big silly string fight bout to jump off...bring the kids.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 1185890
> 
> 
> Come out and support my homie mother in law passed away the family is having a benefit they need all the help..


Ill be there after the swap meet


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

817Lowrider said:


> Im pretty sure it has to do with Cesar of Irving Customs


X2...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

817Lowrider said:


> I never seen favirtism. After every meeting folks are invited to give any and input


Juan they know why.. It's that simple..


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Yeah but it sucks shit is becoming divided like that over certain individuals


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Dyam tired of all the negative shit. Yea cesar fuket up messing with a under age chick. He is paying the price threw the system. If peps have problems with him thats fine and i understand but to constantly bash him over and over agin online is just uncald for. If u got beef with cesar take it up with him man to man. Ive only delt with ceaser on car shit and he was allways stand up guy with alota no how about this shit and allways down to help even wen he ant getting paid. Never hung with him homeboy style but he is a good dude that messed around with a just under age girl. This shit has funky town devided and hes from dallas wtf


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Dyam tired of all the negative shit. Yea cesar fuket up messing with a under age chick. He is paying the price threw the system. If peps have problems with him thats fine and i understand but to constantly bash him over and over agin online is just uncald for. If u got beef with cesar take it up with him man to man. Ive only delt with ceaser on car shit and he was allways stand up guy with alota no how about this shit and allways down to help even wen he ant getting paid. Never hung with him homeboy style but he is a good dude that messed around with a just under age girl. This shit has funky town devided and hes from dallas wtf


Thats where we differ. I don't kick it with pedophiles on any level.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Dyam tired of all the negative shit. Yea cesar fuket up messing with a under age chick. He is paying the price threw the system. If peps have problems with him thats fine and i understand but to constantly bash him over and over agin online is just uncald for. If u got beef with cesar take it up with him man to man. Ive only delt with ceaser on car shit and he was allways stand up guy with alota no how about this shit and allways down to help even wen he ant getting paid. Never hung with him homeboy style but he is a good dude that messed around with a just under age girl. This shit has funky town devided and hes from dallas wtf


x64


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Homie Styln said:


> Juan they know why.. It's that simple..


Ride looking real good John. Hope to see it out


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Thats where we differ. I don't kick it with pedophiles on any level.


Juan always stirring it up for the lolz.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Dyam tired of all the negative shit. Yea cesar fuket up messing with a under age chick. He is paying the price threw the system. If peps have problems with him thats fine and i understand but to constantly bash him over and over agin online is just uncald for. If u got beef with cesar take it up with him man to man. Ive only delt with ceaser on car shit and he was allways stand up guy with alota no how about this shit and allways down to help even wen he ant getting paid. Never hung with him homeboy style but he is a good dude that messed around with a just under age girl. This shit has funky town devided and hes from dallas wtf


But if they take it u man to man it goes down like what happend at rockwood park! Then we all gotta deal with the heat of being "trouble makers"!!!


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

I may not agree with everything that takes place with the ULC but if majority rule that's that.. If every time we disagree on something and someone/group decides to leave that's their choice.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Homie Styln said:


> I may not agree with everything that takes place with the ULC but if majority rule that's that.. If every time we disagree on something and someone/group decides to leave that's their choice.


X2
Yup. Everything is majority rules! I dont agree with alot of shit. But ULC has numbers we have never had in the past. So if that means what I like gets denied then so be it. You cant call foul if you dont speak up when asked. Some folks want to stand in the back all quiet when there opinion is asked for. But once they leave they run and tell folks that the ULC is making to many rules or they favor a certain club etc. Every rule and regulation that was drafted was ratified by every active member of the ULC. We the people approved them rules. If you dont like how it is ran go to the meeting and speak up. Your voice will be heard.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> Thats where we differ. I don't kick it with pedophiles on any level.


Not saying u should forgive and for get just not bash sonebody on internet wen they not even here to defend. Seems one sidded and im just looking in from out of the circle so im pretty biased oppinon. And no starting shit at events is never good. Not the way the kids should b tought but internet bashing ive never been a fan of. If sonebody needs to handle bizz with him im sure they could find him with out a crowd. As i said i have only delt with him on car shit but dude was a big help every time and allways answered calls....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Not saying u should forgive and for get just not bash sonebody on internet wen they not even here to defend. Seems one sidded and im just looking in from out of the circle so im pretty biased oppinon. And no starting shit at events is never good. Not the way the kids should b tought but internet bashing ive never been a fan of. If sonebody needs to handle bizz with him im sure they could find him with out a crowd. As i said i have only delt with him on car shit but dude was a big help every time and allways answered calls....


Are you speaking in general or are you referring to a specific post? If a specific post of mine please advise and I will clarify my statement.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

I was told by a certain club they where told to move ther cars to accomudate another club for parking and that's what I was told on the ceaser issue it may have to do with another club but idk but Im just wondering on this ceaser issue how many others are out there that clubs know about but just look away because there members or family u bash one that you know of but there can be one standing right beside you that has the same label but nothing is brought up is it because he is more in the spotlight so its worse or because nobody wants to snitch on there own ? Maybe these associations should start doing background checks either way there f up people in all shape sizes and forms but as a whole we need to start looking after are own and get back to lowriding.


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

People don't realize that the ulc was created because of the differences with the ula so then the ulc was formed by defectants of the ula and we had car clubs from dallas coming to fort worth and now years later fort worth is having the same issues with some of the same people that left the ula .


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

radicalkingz said:


> I was told by a certain club they where told to move ther cars to accomudate another club for parking and that's what I was told on the ceaser issue it may have to do with another club but idk but Im just wondering on this ceaser issue how many others are out there that clubs know about but just look away because there members or family u bash one that you know of but there can be one standing right beside you that has the same label but nothing is brought up is it because he is more in the spotlight so its worse or because nobody wants to snitch on there own ? Maybe these associations should start doing background checks either way there f up people in all shape sizes and forms but as a whole we need to start looking after are own and get back to lowriding.


1) I don't believe the ULC has the appropriate authority to tell some one they have to move their to accommodate another club. They may ask and just like they ask me to do. I say no. As far as that issue I never heard of it till today. The individual or club who had that issue should raise their hand at the ULC meeting and point out the wrong! This ULC was made for the people. The people need to speak up.

2) That is true that pedophiles are every where and that some choose to hide it or not tell on their own. I would agree. If I new one who actively went to the ULC I would bring it up just for the fact that I do not want to be affiliated with them. Especially if you have an active/ongoing case. 

3) When an active member of any organization has a legal issue of that nature and caliber, it is only right to ask that member to step back and deal with his issue. It just so happens that the entire ULC body that was asked, requested he not partake in any ULC events. If an individual disagreed with what the majority voted on that person should have spoke up for what he or she believed in.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

radicalkingz said:


> People don't realize that the ulc was created because of the differences with the ula so then the ulc was formed by defectants of the ula and we had car clubs from dallas coming to fort worth and now years later fort worth is having the same issues with some of the same people that left the ula .


Brian,

I was at the very first meeting and quite a few talks before the ULC was created 5 years ago and I did hear 1 or 2 people state they had problems with the ULA. The ULC can not be branded for 1 or 2 person motives of assisting with the birth of the ULC. I can tell you this me and damn near every one I know barely new anything about the ULA when we started the ULC. So I would say from an individual who has been at 90% of the meeting since the inception that you are incorrect with your statement. The ULC was created to unite the lowriders in Fort Worth. At this point we are at our strongest. Brian I do not remember seeing you at a ULC meeting. Come on down to one and see for your self. I will buy you a beer. Hell I still owe you a jack


----------



## radicalkingz (Nov 2, 2004)

817Lowrider said:


> Brian,
> 
> I was at the very first meeting and quite a few talks before the ULC was created 5 years ago and I did hear 1 or 2 people state they had problems with the ULA. The ULC can not be branded for 1 or 2 person motives of assisting with the birth of the ULC. I can tell you this me and damn near every one I know barely new anything about the ULA when we started the ULC. So I would say from an individual who has been at 90% of the meeting since the inception that you are incorrect with your statement. The ULC was created to unite the lowriders in Fort Worth. At this point we are at our strongest. Brian I do not remember seeing you at a ULC meeting. Come on down to one and see for your self. I will buy you a beer. Hell I still owe you a jack


I agree and disagree but have no issues with ula or the ulc I was apart of the ula and ulc at the beginning representing fort worth to the fullest ive traveled around the states ive been on both sides of the fence Im a person that's first hand am glad to see the funk representing the the lowrider movement in the way it should be but I know first hand because I was ask about It juan i will only state what I know. as far as if its an overall vote im kool with it but that's why im me I Do me if I feel like going ill go if I don't I don't im just stating what I was told and as far as the jack u know u owe interest lol so it better be more than one beer.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lmao i got you


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Went thru alot of trials and tribulations but i think im all good to take the fam out in the vert this weekend!!! Had two leaking hoses to replace a ,broken shock mount ,sub woolfer malfunctions, and battery issues but its all fixed and shined up. Juan ima hit u up sunday so i can give u that loot for bruce


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

For sure bro!


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Hell yeah ima wash my primer lol...but no seriously i need to paint my car #quitbullshittin


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj coming from LA to Dj June 7th for the Majestix cruise night and June 8th for Majestics pic nic...see you all there. Big big silly string fight bout to jump off...bring the kids.




Y'all get ready....I'm coming.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Felix asked me to post this for him


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Where are the car shows this weekend?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

gateway park


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Yo hope all my lowridin brothers (and sistas) have a good easter ima miss out this year but i wanna see lots of pics though yall be safe yo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lil Razo said:


> Yo hope all my lowridin brothers (and sistas) have a good easter ima miss out this year but i wanna see lots of pics though yall be safe yo


x2


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ever body have a gud easter?


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*4.26.14*


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

"did we say no donks?" lmao, i cant stand that big wheel shit!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I have respect for all rides... may not personaly like some but god made all kindsa folks.. but respect for time, money , and hard work to make your ride uniqe? I got mad props for all. ... funky town ttt... juan i still need to meet up before saterday... hmu


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

THIS SATURDAY COME OUT AND SHOW SUPPORT..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Anybody meet up on friday in north side?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Rollin home from Easter at Gateway park


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

THIS WEEKEND

*April 24-27 2014*
*Thursday - Sunday
Gates Open at 7 am*
Texas Motor Speedway Fort Worth Texas USA
Texas Motor Speedway is 20 miles north of downtown
Fort Worth at the corner of Interstate 35 West and State Highway 114
*Admission:*
General Admission is FREE
Vendor Spaces Available at 713-649-0922
*Parking Fee*:
$5.00 per vehicle for on site lot parking
(sorry, no in out privileges)


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

817Lowrider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming to North Texas June 8th to put it down for the Majestics picnic.....big big big silly string fight gonna go down with the kids. Come by my Dj booth to get your cans before we run out......bring the kids.


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj coming to North Texas June 8th to put it down for the Majestics picnic.....big big big silly string fight gonna go down with the kids. Come by my Dj booth to get your cans before we run out......bring the kids.


See you there homie..


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> See you there homie..


Hows the Fleetwood comming?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Hows the Fleetwood comming?


Pics of the newly completed 63


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> Pics of the newly completed 63


X63 that joint was looking hot last pic i saw.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

i want to bring It out Friday night If yall want to meet up


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


>


Well done Dave. Very nice looking car.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Well done Dave. Very nice looking car.


Grassy ass juan


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Fuck that looks clean!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> i want to bring It out Friday night If yall want to meet up


I dont get off till late. How late you wanna meet?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

How late is late?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Fuck that looks clean!


Thanks foolio


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> How late is late?


I get off at 7 home by 8


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Do you normally roll on friday juan?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Thanks foolio


 foolio .......


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> foolio .......[/QUOTE
> just sayin


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Your rollin the 4 nick?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anybody got a single 88 spoke dayton?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Anybody got a single 88 spoke dayton?


Hey fool I got that extra 72 spoke while you get the 88 fixed.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


>


Looks nice...... how she rolll?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Looks nice...... how she rolll?[/QUOTE
> like a caddy


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> dunk420 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks nice...... how she rolll?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Hell yea. Good job man. All done in house. Cant wait to see her out


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes sir..only left for exaust and to have the seats covered 6 houses down from mine..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Do you normally roll on friday juan?


No but i will


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming from LA to put it down at Pappa's BBQ June 7th and June 8th in Lewisville for the North Majestics Picnic....see you soon


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> Your rollin the 4 nick?


not yet, got a couple of loose ends to tie up before I get it tags an plates


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Not to mention its still just a rusty old pos


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Not to mention its still just a rusty old pos


Just keep plugin away


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

8t4mc said:


>


Looks good!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

npazzin said:


> not yet, got a couple of loose ends to tie up before I get it tags an plates


Hey guys I've got a question on tags here in Texas. How do they deal with 13"s and Hydro's when you go for the safety inspection? I've been scared to take my cars in but they need to get done soon. thanks


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> Hey guys I've got a question on tags here in Texas. How do they deal with 13"s and Hydro's when you go for the safety inspection? I've been scared to take my cars in but they need to get done soon. thanks


Antique plates!! Fuck an inspection sticker!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Antique plates!! Fuck an inspection sticker!! :nicoderm:


X64 an good 4 5 years


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

cool that will work for the impala which i was most worried about. now i just have to worry about the cadi...


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I know it's local guys,but a few guys wanted info on the hotels since it was a huge party in the parking lot all night with as many people that came from out of town. Hope to see everyone there


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> Hey guys I've got a question on tags here in Texas. How do they deal with 13"s and Hydro's when you go for the safety inspection? I've been scared to take my cars in but they need to get done soon. thanks


I got mine done at big boy customs $15 last week, safety inspection takes about 5 minutes


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Yall all b safe going to the swap meet. Hope yall find tha goods....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Got a pair of cadence 6x9s up for sale..sound great just the color is not jiving for me.new..just installed a couple weeks ago
let me know.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj coming from LA to put it down at Pappa's BBQ June 7th and June 8th in Lewisville for the North Majestics Picnic....see you soon




:wave:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

*TTT*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> *TTT*


You go to that Conjunto concert too?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :wave:


:thumbsup:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Funky town tttt........ pep this bad ass bomb truck....




















Like maclamore said.. 


That is freaking awsome


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't forget this event coming up!! FREE FREE FREE!! There will be great prizes for the entire family!! Lowrider trivia!! Ranger Tickets!! And tons of great things for the kids!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

For all your 14" riders 










Oscar Davila
713-429-3245
lowridertire.com
[email protected]


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Thos look tight. U get a price?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Thos look tight. U get a price?


Bout 100 per tire


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming to a show near you....June 7 & 8


----------



## Honorized Artz (Mar 12, 2014)

One thing I found as a Rider is that there isn't a lot of art out there that captures the culture of our movement and represents the streets where it came from... So I made it myself! Fine out for the riders. Decorate the walls of your house, shop, or Man-cave with pieces we can relate to... www.MagChop.com offers Urban fine art gallery wrapped on high quality stretched canvas. Framed lithographs, and T-shirts coming soon!


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

yes sir was helping 1 of my boys out there selling food


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Posting this up because we all love lowriders and its fun to see our fellow brothers works of arts.... _uffin:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I am needing to make a template of the holes for the side moldings on the rear qtrs of a 1964 Chevy Impala Sports Coupe!! If you can help me out please message me. Thanks!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> I am needing to make a template of the holes for the side moldings on the rear qtrs of a 1964 Chevy Impala Sports Coupe!! If you can help me out please message me. Thanks!! :nicoderm:


Juan should be a help.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Juan should be a help.


x2


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope. Picassos cant find your old qtrs!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817.TX. said:


> Nope. Picassos cant find your old qtrs!! :nicoderm:


I woukd let u get mine off the vert but taking trim off is a beautch.... if nobody got one with trim off i saw one on dallas craig list fer sale at a body shop with trim off. Might see if he will let u get wat u need!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Link


http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/cto/4410918401.html


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Going to try and roll tomorrow to the nawf side.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Cinco parade ?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Anybody rollin tonight?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice picnic today..alot of cool cars. Was nice putting some miles on the old car.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Whos got pix?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Whos got pix?











Sir Pelon 62 Impala Luna's 69 Impala


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Malo Car Club with a very nice line up!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My ride from a far away cell phone


----------



## TEE-63IMP (Apr 15, 2013)

Looking for a mechanic to help me look @ my ride Wednesday afternoon...


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:dunno:whats the problem?^^^


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I left around 1 and didnt see ya juan.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

TEE-63IMP said:


> Looking for a mechanic to help me look @ my ride Wednesday afternoon...


Post pics here..ill look at it for free.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> Post pics here..ill look at it for free.


Lmao


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice pix juan...thanks fer sharen


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TEE-63IMP said:


> Looking for a mechanic to help me look @ my ride Wednesday afternoon...


Cars at my house. cash in hand. bring tools and be ready to troubleshoot


----------



## TEE-63IMP (Apr 15, 2013)

This wednesday afternoon...my ride turns on but will not stay on


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

TEE-63IMP said:


> This wednesday afternoon...my ride turns on but will not stay on


What type of ignition are you running and the condition of the carb?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

817Lowrider said:


> My ride from a far away cell phone


Looking good Juan ... Rollin


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Looking good Juan ... Rollin


Thanks Brent!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I have 4 72 13'' Daytons. 1 Center gold with a rust spot 1 center gold stamped 1 all chrome and 1 all chrome with some damage and loose spokes. These are all DAYTON wheels. 13x7. Ill let them all go for 300 or part them out for 100.00 each and 75.00 for the 1 with Damage. LMK.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

817Lowrider said:


> My ride from a far away cell phone


:shocked: :shocked:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

jvasquez said:


> :shocked: :shocked:


x2


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Tee 63- Need more info homie? Go through your basics, fuel, spark, and electrical. Could be multiple things, but need more info to narrow it down.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

jbrazy said:


> Tee 63- Need more info homie? Go through your basics, fuel, spark, and electrical. Could be multiple things, but need more info to narrow it down.


We got some one coming tonight bro. Thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

250.00 OBO Chrome Trailing Arms and Banana Bar


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Right on bro. I had the same issue and rebuilt my carb, then had it remanned, replaced fuel filter, and it ended up being a mixture of the carb, intake gaskets, and a issue with the distributor. Good luck, hope you guys get it squared away.


----------



## TEE-63IMP (Apr 15, 2013)

8t4mc said:


> What type of ignition are you running and the condition of the carb?


The carburetor is new edlebrock 600cfm electric choke


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

you get them parts put on?


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming to town.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Heard ya the first ten times!!!! ^ lol


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

npazzin said:


> Heard ya the first ten times!!!! ^ lol


Lmao that's what I was thinking!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

LMAO x3 BWHAHAHA Cholo you wild bro


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't forget this event coming up!! FREE FREE FREE!! There will be great prizes for the entire family!! Lowrider trivia!! Ranger Tickets!! And tons of great things for the kids!!

















Glad to see everyone wanting to do the 2 day events these days!! Come out show support for our 5th year Cruise and Picnic!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^ This is a FORT WORTH CAR SHOW from a FORT WORTH CAR CLUB!

The *original* 2 day event . Come kick it with us for a completely *FREE* event at historic *Trinity Park* located in.... *FORT WORTH TEXAS*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

X64 ttt funky town. Lets c sum impala pix....


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

There is NO PARK FEE, NO ENTRY FEE, NO VEHICLE REGISTRATION FEE, NO MONEY will ever exchange hands at this event!! FREE FREE FREE!!! Great kid prizes and gifts!! ALL FREE!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> X64 ttt funky town. Lets c sum impala pix....


You get your cove bro?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Got it. Still n da box. Gata find time to swap em.


Got a drivers quality 3 pc cove kit. The one in pix above... 

80 bucks for all 3 pcs with script 
64 non ss


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Don't forget this event coming up!! FREE FREE FREE!! There will be great prizes for the entire family!! Lowrider trivia!! Ranger Tickets!! And tons of great things for the kids!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hope to cruise in this one


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Whats up folks. I started a small business and will be located at Traders Village in Grand Prairie 

http://cityrepinc.com/


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Any other designs?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Your such a gangsta juan


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Any other designs?


Just joker brand shit that I will have in stock. 

I wont have to much of my own designs. just these 2 for now.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Your such a gangsta juan


Thanks for the support Dave


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Thanks for the support Dave


Does that meen your hooking it up with a shirt?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Does that meen your hooking it up with a shirt?


Joker brand or a cityrepinc original?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ill take a city reppin og..in xlg
Thanks cuh!


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

See you guys next week. Looking forward to bringing the Riviera out to Ft Worth for the first time. 

GOD Bless.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

is this a free event?


817.TX. said:


> There is NO PARK FEE, NO ENTRY FEE, NO VEHICLE REGISTRATION FEE, NO MONEY will ever exchange hands at this event!! FREE FREE FREE!!! Great kid prizes and gifts!! ALL FREE!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> is this a free event?[/QUOTE
> i was wondering the same thing..good thing you brought it up.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

But dew euuu gata pay..... all im sayn.... lmao


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

What^^^


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:uh: :| :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

I almost lol'ed


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Any good place in Fort Worth to get my tire walls shaved for white walls?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Arts tire on belknap


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

yes but they look like shit imo


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh they don't do them very good?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

ive seen how they do it, an i wasn't impressed!!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

but then again when i was there they were doin that to some truck that had white letter tires, an were cutting it to whites. but dude was using a hand held belt sander an had the truck running in gear with the rear axle on jacks. so i was like wtf? an i didn't care for the end result


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Ok thanks man


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Little something for the Homies in the 817. You may recognize many of these scenes.

Nate Gicano - Lone Star Sky - www.nategmusic.com


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

jvasquez said:


> Little something for the Homies in the 817. You may recognize many of these scenes.
> 
> Nate Gicano - Lone Star Sky - www.nategmusic.com


:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Fort worth classics show today rockwood park


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

dunk420 said:


> X64 ttt funky town. Lets c sum impala pix....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

YESTERDAY!!! We were working on my bros ride


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice photo pose ...like a boss!^^


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj coming to a cruise night and picnic near you.....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

^^^^^^ lol


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Funky town.....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Nice days lately so last night i put my new 3 pc cove kit on. Thanks juan fer toting it round for me. Ur allways down to help. Props...


Drove my son to day care then came to work.... good day indeed.......... shes driving likeca champ......


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Homie Styln said:


>


Looking good john... thanks for the help saterday... helpt alot having lights working on the trailor and a spare tire... not so worried... ride looks sick. Pix dont do justice


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

djmikethecholodj said:


> The Cholo Dj coming to a cruise night and picnic near you.....


Bro we heard you the first 10 times.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ttt
dead in here


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> Bro we heard you the first 10 times.




Well, here it goes again, Cholo Dj coming to town.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:run:the cholo is coming, the cholo is coming.........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Nice days lately so last night i put my new 3 pc cove kit on. Thanks juan fer toting it round for me. Ur allways down to help. Props...
> 
> 
> Drove my son to day care then came to work.... good day indeed.......... shes driving likeca champ......


No problem bro. 

Ride looks good


----------



## ElcoLoco (Jan 28, 2014)

dunk420 said:


> X64 ttt funky town. Lets c sum impala pix....


Very Nice!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SEE YALL THIS WEEKEND!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Sweet!! Trying to make this one.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Who's rollin saturday?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Who's rollin saturday?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill be there!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn..looks like you and I juan.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

if anybody near Carrollton gets pallets to resell them my company's fixing to throw away about a hundred maybe 200


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

4X4 foot and 4 x 12 foot....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Lookin for some chrome switch extensions. .anybody have a couple extra they want to sell?


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> if anybody near Carrollton gets pallets to resell them my company's fixing to throw away about a hundred maybe 200


you drive the four to work all the way in Carrollton :shocked: that's a rider!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

8t4mc said:


>




LOOKING REAL GOOD HOMIE..


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Lowriding problem #12 going insane trying to figure out what the fuck is that rattling noise


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Good cruise tonight . First time bringing the car out and it went preaty good.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bad ass cruise. Couple car problems but my ride handled good.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Wheres all the pics?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Got some wraped and milded upper a arms with custom bar to go around cyls 64 impala. $ 200

Pair of 60 impala front valances... $175

16 inch cyls come with seal kit. $ 70

6 13 inch tires with good tread. $25 each

Street quality 64 rear 3 pc cove kit .. $80

Rebuilt 283 heads with new gaskets.. $200

817-709-4391 chris


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill post some pics tomorrow


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

npazzin said:


> :run:the cholo is coming, the cholo is coming.........



It's The Cholo Dj....but yes, I'm coming...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Just getting started...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

From the cruise


















We took over the Wendys on W7th


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

That 63 needs some color..


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> That 63 needs some color..


It sho does


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

More pictures please for those with no face book please.......


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I know thats right^^^


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

All I could find on FB. I saw a shit load the other day. dont remember who posted them


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

who is everyone using for sand blasting in fort worth?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Good cruise Homies. Looking forward to swinging thru next time. GOD Bless.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

jvasquez said:


> Good cruise Homies. Looking forward to swinging thru next time. GOD Bless.
> 
> View attachment 1251106











Good seeing you Jesse and the two in the background calling it a night


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

nice rivi !


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

817Lowrider said:


> Good seeing you Jesse and the two in the background calling it a night


Yeah. Hope the picnic was cool. Glad Juan got the car going.


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

npazzin said:


> nice rivi !


Thanks Homie.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

jvasquez said:


> Yeah. Hope the picnic was cool. Glad Juan got the car going.


Yeah thanks for the info bro. It happen again the following day. Got it going again.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Still got a long ways to go!! 









:nicoderm:


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Heck yea dre!! Lookin good man


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Still got a long ways to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good..... I wish I new how to post pictures! Lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Anything going down sunday?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Saw you rollin down 28th street in the 63 earlier. G ass car


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Saw you rollin down 28th street in the 63 earlier. G ass car[/QUOTE
> 
> Lol thanks man..could have been me.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking forward to this coming weekend. I'll be at both Majestix and Majestics events. On Sunday we'll be having a huge silly string fight with the kids and a dance contest. The winner gets a scooter and a cash prize for the adults....looking for pop- lockers too.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What it do FORT WORTH


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Spent all day saterday blocking the 46 truck im building.... learning alot as i go....


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

817Lowrider said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

817Lowrider said:


> From the cruise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice flickas!!!! looking good out in the funk..


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Spent all day saterday blocking the 46 truck im building.... learning alot as i go....


:thumbsup: damn bro looks good


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT!!! for the Funk... ill be out soon again just had to redo my front end. till then stay up homies.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Still got a long ways to go!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your ride is looking good even in the primer stage


----------



## Andre1980 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hope I get to ride this week.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Andre1980 said:


> View attachment 1261274
> Hope I get to ride this week.


Looks good dre..

Carlos showed me pics a couple days ago.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Dre ..are you ridin to the picnic.?


----------



## Andre1980 (Sep 1, 2013)

Gona try and make it out.


----------



## Andre1980 (Sep 1, 2013)

Big thanks to Ruben for helping me with the front end today.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Andre1980 said:


> Gona try and make it out.


good deal!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

TTT couple events this weekend


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Are you driving the duece to lewisvill juan?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Coca Pearl said:


> Your ride is looking good even in the primer stage


Thanks!! Im trying!! :nicoderm:


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

Come out and show your support...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

SergDog82 said:


> View attachment 1262706
> 
> Come out and show your support...


Can you guarantee them young ladies will be there?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Andre1980 said:


> View attachment 1261274
> Hope I get to ride this week.


Lookin good Andre!


----------



## Andre1980 (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks dizzle i still have a long way to go im trying tho


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*6.7.14 In support of North Texas Majestics 2nd Annual Picnic*


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ive got 4 firestone 155/80 r 13 fr380s for sale..they are used.2 are like new and the other 2 show wear.
150.00


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Ttt..sundays almost here.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Thanks!! Im trying!! :nicoderm:


I'm looking forward to getting to the primer stage with mine. At least some color stage on it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Should have mine painted by the end of the year!


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Is there a car show this Sunday?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Theres some kind of picnic happening in lewisville.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Lol


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Coca Pearl said:


> I'm looking forward to getting to the primer stage with mine. At least some color stage on it


Post pic!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

X2!!! ^^^


----------



## austin (May 27, 2012)

:roflmao:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Any pix from picnic? Or cruz?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Alot on instagram


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Dats a hella ass ^!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

She even put that beast on my hood!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

proof


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Bet you was sniffing the hood after lol


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I didnt know she sat on the car till I got home and seen the pics on my phone...I was walkin around and my daughter snapped me the pics.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

8t4mc said:


> I didnt know she sat on the car till I got home and seen the pics on my phone...I was walkin around and my daughter snapped me the pics.


Man did u polish that grill trim r pay sumbody?? Looks nice....


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Man did u polish that grill trim r pay sumbody?? Looks nice....


Thanks..all chrome.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That 63 came up quick. No build thread Dave?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> That 63 came up quick. No build thread Dave?[/QUOTE
> no sir..didnt have time...but I will on this next one.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> proof


Is you car lower are cut?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

QUOTE=show67;20297642]Is you car lower are cut?[/QUOTE]

Laying frame on juice.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: WAS YOU CAR LOWER BEFORE


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

If your askin have I ever just had it lowered ..yes..whenI first started building it and when it was primered it was static lowered.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> no sir..didnt have time...but I will on this next one.


Elaborate


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> If your askin have I ever just had it lowered ..yes..whenI first started building it and when it was primered it was static lowered.


What kind of coil spring stock or after market I lowering my I running 14 with 520 but don't know what coin spring to get.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Elaborate


somthing in the 50s


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

show67 said:


> What kind of coil spring stock or after market I lowering my I running 14 with 520 but don't know what coin spring to get.


If I was you just cut the coils


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you sir for you help. You 63 is really clean!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

show67 said:


> Thank you sir for you help. You 63 is really clean!


 No worries man..go in small increments to get the car right where you want it. Start with a coil and a 1/2


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> somthing in the 50s


Baller status right there!!!


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> Baller status right there!!!


Work hard play hard


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Post pic!! :nicoderm:


This is how it's looking right now sitting and collecting dust


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> Should have mine painted by the end of the year![/
> 
> Have you picked a color yet?


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

8t4mc said:


> proof


Your 63 David was looking hella clean homie,it came out real nice bro.. Props


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> Your 63 David was looking hella clean homie,it came out real nice bro.. Props


Thanks man.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> Have you picked a color yet?


either brown or red


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> either brown or red


A brown color would be sweet with saddle interior. Don't see two many browns around


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> A brown color would be sweet with saddle interior. Don't see two many browns around


I wanted to do it dark brown with a chocolate interior. I being indecisive as it gets closer to painting time.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Iso 1 tire !!!

175x70


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> I wanted to do it dark brown with a chocolate interior. I being indecisive as it gets closer to painting time.


Do it do it


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Whats the next event?

Juan??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Whats the next event juan??


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn phone.


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

chrisdizzle said:


> Baller status right there!!!


chrisdizzle was that your cadi between the green 63 and the gold monte at the show? it used to be my boy Mikey's... looks good layed out now:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> Whats the next event juan??


3 this weekend. 1 at our lady of gaudalupe church on bluemound. Arts tire and on sunday in gp. Subliminal car club fathers day picnic


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

817Lowrider said:


> 3 this weekend. 1 at our lady of gaudalupe church on bluemound. Arts tire and on sunday in gp. Subliminal car club fathers day picnic


Can you please let us know the times and addresses thanks? :wave:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

dunk420 said:


> Any pix from picnic? Or cruz?


Here are some from Pappas Cruise Night 6.7.14























































































*"SOUTHERN SMOKE"


























*


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

 


































































































 








 


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

 








 








 


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Cadillac Heaven said:


> chrisdizzle was that your cadi between the green 63 and the gold monte at the show? it used to be my boy Mikey's... looks good layed out now:thumbsup:


Yes sir! Thanks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

smoney4391 said:


> Can you please let us know the times and addresses thanks? :wave:


Here you go bro


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Good turn out


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Btt!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

An den?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

No an den!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Swap Meet in Kennedale next weekend! 6-27th, 28th and 29th!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Got a flyer?


----------



## unvdistc (Mar 2, 2012)

4 hour drive!!!! Great cruise for you guys!!!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> Got a flyer?











:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

seems legit.......lol


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

npazzin said:


> seems legit.......lol


Thought he drew that up with a sharpie real quick for ya....lol


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:biggrin:

TGIF!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Alright fellas Im going original Ermine White on my 64. Im sticking to that color


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool white hides alot


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Cool white hides alot


Oh I dont need nothin hidden. LOL All Straight metal work


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## lowridercrazy (Dec 26, 2012)

Deeproducer Sexy Wheels. A collection of exotic cars, low riders, trucks, bikes and custom vehicles of all sorts. I know you will love this DVD. Check out some of the finest custom cars and vehicles in the country, all on one DVD. These vehicles are like works of art that are beautifully handcrafted. The visuals of these custom beauties are accompanied by a BOMB soundtrack produced by none other than Deeproducer. The hot instrumental tracks go perfectly with these sexy wheels. So be prepared for a visual and musically stimulating ride. 
Get your DVD today at Amazon http://www.amazon.com/Deeproducer-S...F8&qid=1403334590&sr=8-2&keywords=deeproducer 
Get your DVD at createspace.com https://www.createspace.com/400601


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

An den?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lol ^^^


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

been pushing real hard to finish my 46 chevy truck my dads 70 years old and I want him to enjoy this so today I'm working on the license plate bracket! The plate mount broke who knows wen so i drilled it out and an going to machine another one... heres pix of the steps.....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

drew a quick blueprint drawing doesn't look very good but the numbers are spot on.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

man it's nice to be able to use one of these break


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

10 min blast... to be cont..........


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

This pc holds the plate an only brake light


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Done.. ready for epoxy then high build 2k


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

All on da clock.... kinda. Break time here an there...


----------



## SergDog82 (Jan 2, 2011)

we didn't get to have a car show on Sunday which iJune 22nd due to the weather so we are having it this Saturday June 28th city of Arlington on the corner of Collins and division..come out and support..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Cleaning the shop is not so bad wen this is wat in ur background!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Posted up at this ula car show in dallas


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Pix r it didnt happen........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

EL DONKEY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ICED BOX HAVING PROBLEMS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Next Car Show coming up!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

And the business I started


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Im needin some input ima get some side marker lights for my ls monte you know the one on the lower rear quarter panel but i wanna move them up and have them sittin flush inside the ls trim that it sits under what yall think


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sounds nice. Make it happen


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

My Sixty-Four Back in 1990 when it was all white, black interior, and chrome daytons (72spokes)

24 years ago! uffin:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

An she still looket clean as hell.....


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Have a safe and blessed 3-day weekend Foritos! TTT!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

THIS WEEKENDS CAR SHOWS!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

bump for the funk


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Bump fer tha chicks doing tha splitz!!!!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Dave! 

Check out this event this weekend! Its in your backyard!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

in GP at Quick Trip Park


----------



## PAYLOW (Apr 26, 2013)

*I HAVE AN INSURANCE OFFICE IN FORT WORTH! JUST GETTING THE WORD AROUND IF ANYONE NEEDS A BOND OR PROCESS PAPERWORK FOR A LOST TITLE GIVE ME A CALL-817-658-8954!! ANY OTHER INSURANCE ALSO!*


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Good morning funkytown


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Old scoos chillen.........


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Dave!
> 
> Check out this event this weekend! Its in your backyard!


 I will be there giving!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> I will be there giving!


Thats whats up!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Went to the pawn shop at lunch and got a name brand air block sander at a harbor freight price.... ima get the hang of this paint n body shit if it kills me... no moe paint prisson for my cars.....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

its not the tool, its how you use it! lol


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*THIS SATURDAY NIGHT IN DALLAS,,,*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

MAYNE... If you missed that Jokerz Car Show you missed out! Hot outside but it was a dope show


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> MAYNE... If you missed that Jokerz Car Show you missed out! Hot outside but it was a dope show


Post pix main


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Puppets Car


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

EZ Dallas Rollerz Only Prez


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Big Bro's car Rollerz Only


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Regal Ryda Big M North Texas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Primo Big M North Texas









Big Bob Big M North Texas









Skims new 58 Big M North Texas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Green Ice (layitlow user name) Prominent CC Fort Worth


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah you cant fuck with Tony's 62


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This regal is G as shit









Estilo repping hard









Nice Regal









High Class on the move...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Gotta show love for CREATION CC









I was in love....









Cutdog hitting a mean 3


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My boy Ernies Bomb


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Brent AKA INKED1


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

817Lowrider said:


> Brent AKA INKED1


Nice pics Juan,good seeing you there homie. See ya at the next one,and thanks for the shirts. Keep on the grind bro


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

*


Inked1 said:



Nice pics Juan,good seeing you there homie. See ya at the next one,and thanks for the shirts. Keep on the grind bro

Click to expand...

*My boy bryan from rollerz took those pics and ... THANK YOU BRO FOR THE SUPPORT!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Dyam i missed a good one.. thanks for sharen


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah you did


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> Green Ice (layitlow user name) Prominent CC Fort Worth


Thanks bro for the pic, the show was a good one and a hot one


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

green ice said:


> Thanks bro for the pic, the show was a good one and a hot one


The ride looks good homie


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Coca Pearl said:


> The ride looks good homie


Thanks homie


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

What shows are this weekend?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sprayed epoxy prime on my hood yesterday. Will have all parts in high build 2k this weekend....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> What shows are this weekend?


Im trying to find out. Ill let you know


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt funky town


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Who was it that was doing radio installs in glove box HMU 940-368-6620


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Who was it that was doing radio installs in glove box HMU 940-368-6620


Luis Montes


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Phone #


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> Phone #


(214)235-1001

He's got a hot rod shop now. But hit him up joe


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

My boy putting in time with the air tools. Never to young


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoping to have the 64 cranked up this weekend!! :x: :nicoderm:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Juan,you gonna be set up at the JB customs show at fair park? Should be a good show


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Inked1 said:


> Juan,you gonna be set up at the JB customs show at fair park? Should be a good show


500 for a booth... I dont see it economically worth it. I wouldnt even break even in sales. Car shows do not generate much. I am going to setup online sales and setup at traders village


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

Gonna be in the area next weekend anybody know where I can buy a set of three wing knock offs?Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

DM83CS said:


> Gonna be in the area next weekend anybody know where I can buy a set of three wing knock offs?Any info would be greatly appreciated.


Big Bro Connections 817.691.6671


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

got a 94 gmc swb im looking to trade for a cutlass 78-87, pm me if interested an ill send pics. must be daily driver condition!!!


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

817Lowrider said:


> Big Bro Connections 817.691.6671


Thanks for the info


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Good Times picnic and cruise this weekend! ROLL CALL!!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Im n......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


BUMP!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Im n......


already!


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm gonna check it out


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Who ready fer this weekend.......


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

1964 Impala Wheel Chips $70. Made from Aluminum 2.32" in diameter and .077" Thick!! :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

You could use them for any year im sure......


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> You could use them for any year im sure......


I guess you could!! I made them using the 64 Steering wheel horn button.
:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

How did you make them?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

CNC!! :nicoderm:


----------



## .:Vato Loco:. (Oct 5, 2006)

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pts/4539089949.html


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Roll call fer good times picnic... .......... im get there early an get a good spot to post up all day...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Good times at joe pool.................


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Didnt make the picnic but the cruise was live


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Big thanks to everyone who came out to the cruise and picnic. Hope everyone had a goodtime.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Had a great time......


----------



## PAYLOW (Apr 26, 2013)

*SR22*NO LICENSE*LOST TITLE BONDS*CLASSIC VEHICLES
CALL FOR YOUR QUOTE 817-658-8954 OR 817-923-2100






*


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Any car shows this weekend?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

One today 5 pm main bar in main st fort worth


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Dallas streets - 1993 - Rollin Sixties to O.C.*

FS-6YjvGjvg?list


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*8.23.14*


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This Weekend


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Fort Worth 1929!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

So.....^^^?


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

I may be selling my 63..if anyones looking for a car let me know via pm. 
please if you dont have real money dont waist my time.


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn i just stocked up on wonderland dollars


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top every one on Facebook


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

haha


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:inout:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Any body no of any swap meets soon?? I need a 1946 truck plate.........


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

8t4mc said:


> I may be selling my 63..if anyones looking for a car let me know via pm.
> please if you dont have real money dont waist my time.


I got real money just not that much of it


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

chrisdizzle said:


> I got real money just not that much of it[/QUOTE
> 
> Bring it..it just sits.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Price?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> 1964 Impala Wheel Chips $70. Made from Aluminum 2.32" in diameter and .077" Thick!! :nicoderm:


SOLD SOLD SOLD SOLD!! :nicoderm:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Any car shows this weekend?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

TGIF :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

X64


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

Any body know of a good shop to do alignments on impalas with hydraulics?


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*rollin*

How we do on Sundays


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

and then?


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Any car shows this weekend??


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Vegas


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

No an den!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Sunday October 26th - Dallas,Texas*

Majestix CarClub & Gas Monkey Bar N' Grill are hosting a canned food drive to benefit The North Texas Food Bank. ​


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

any one got any 14x7 reverse cragar ss? or did cragar even make em that size and offset?


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone have any parts for a 60 Impala?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

miguel62 said:


> Anyone have any parts for a 60 Impala?


Saw a nice cheap 4 door on craig list other day. Looket to have lotsa good parts


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

On the hunt for some clean wire wheels 13/7 88 or 72 spoke cash in hand if anyone knows or is selling some.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Any of yall ever put a 350ci in a 78 cadillac coupe deville?


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anybody cruising tonight?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GOODTIMES ww & Malo kicking it @ the Sonic in the historical Stockyard FunkyTown Tjs USA


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Gotta keep pushing if I wanna be cruising!! TGIF!! :nicoderm:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Need a manual power steering set up from impala any one out there just need the center piece for my 500 conversions


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Gotta keep pushing if I wanna be cruising!! TGIF!! :nicoderm:


What up dre......


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

So the 500 conversion only replaces the manual steering gear box?


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

npazzin said:


> So the 500 conversion only replaces the manual steering gear box?


 YES SIR YOU CAN BUY THE INNER AND OUTER TIE RODS AT AUTO PARTS
WITH LIFETIME WARRANTY.......:naughty:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

show67 said:


> What up dre......


Sup Noel!! Pics of your 6fo!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## BLVD ACES 4 LIFE (Dec 25, 2007)




----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Me and wife went to the super show. I'm stuck in Vegas at the airport now, so here are pics. I must say this show was cool but I would never do it it again. This is just my opinion but the quality of my cars was not impressive. I talked to a guy who has gone every year and he said the venue was cut in almost have this year.


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

My last post meant to say the cars not my cars. Although my car probably been outside and he'll compared to a few inside too. We'll I have to upload them so once I figure that out I will post the pics.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## no games 62 63 (Jan 26, 2011)

817Lowrider said:


> Regal Ryda Big M North Texas


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

jbrazy said:


> My last post meant to say the cars not my cars. Although my car probably been outside and he'll compared to a few inside too. We'll I have to upload them so once I figure that out I will post the pics.


Pics of your car?


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

any shows this weekend? thought I would throw that out since no 1 asked lol


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Rollin Rich 82 said:


> any shows this weekend? thought I would throw that out since no 1 asked lol


Rockwood park on sunday i think


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Sunday at Rockwood park in el norte Foros


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:inout: TTT


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

United lowrider counsel meet tonight starts @ 8pm. Location Chuyitos in Norside on north main all car clubs & solo riders are welcomed


----------



## artisticdream63 (Apr 8, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Sunday at Rockwood park in el norte Foros


LOOKING GOOD RAY .....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks toquillo


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Sunday at Rockwood park in el norte Foros


DOPE ASS RIDE REY! GOOD SEEING YOU ROLLIN


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Gracias homito thats wuts up good to be rollin a reppin tha Funk


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*HOPTOBERFEST - SUNDAY OCTOBER 5th - DALLAS,TEXAS*


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GOODTIMES will be there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

MAJESTIX said:


>


I made that flier! Came out dope!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2 shows today 

Hit up both of them LOWRIDER ALL DAY


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thats wuts up Juan them True Classics boyz real ridaz


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thats wuts up Juan, them True Classic boyz are real ridaz


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Thats wuts up Juan, them True Classic boyz are real ridaz


Thanks for the pic. I see my trim was fucked up


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Its under construction homie but still complete


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ULC reppin & showin some love in Big D @ the Hopptober fest for ULA


----------



## SDCCTX (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yesir!!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TTT for Foros cruisers


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> TTT for Foros cruisers


6-7 looking good out there Saturday!! :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> 6-7 looking good out there Saturday!! :nicoderm:


 Thanks homie had GOODTIMEs cruising witcha afterwards


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> 6-7 looking good out there Saturday!! :nicoderm:


 :nicoderm::nicoderm:


----------



## Egypt (Oct 6, 2014)

:inout:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Thanks homie had GOODTIMEs cruising witcha afterwards


That was me bruh. HAHA


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:sprint:Ooopps my bad Juan that "817" user name threw me off plus I got a dumb phone when I look at LIL on my phone it doesn't your profile just the user name......... Them True Classic boyz do everything the same....


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> :sprint:Ooopps my bad Juan that "817" user name threw me off plus I got a dumb phone when I look at LIL on my phone it doesn't your profile just the user name......... Them True Classic boyz do everything the same....


Already bro! You going to OKC this weekend?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

THIS WEEKNDS CARSHOWS


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

SMALLER EVENT IN THE FUNK.

GOOD CAUSE


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Good day Sunday at Flag Pole Park ULA picnic and a nice drive out there, good seeing guys from Fort Worth


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> THIS WEEKNDS CARSHOWS


 YEZZIR.....alot going on herw


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Inked1 said:


> Good day Sunday at Flag Pole Park ULA picnic and a nice drive out there, good seeing guys from Fort Worth


 Fo Sho bad azz drive from tha Funk to Big D... Big M looking GOOD on Sunday even got to see alittle bit of the Cowboy game a the Big M tent....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Shout out to Tony from Prominent and Skim from Majestics on the LRM features!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Shout out to Tony from Prominent and Skim from Majestics on the LRM features!


..........:thumbsup::worship::h5::drama::werd:.......Bad ass getting the recognitions they deserve beautiful lowlows gentlemen TTMFT for N. Texas Lowriders doing it big in the Dee Ef Dub..............


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*This Saturday & Sunday in Dallas*










============================================================================


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Jesse's - SKULL & BONES 62*


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Cool video


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ill post some pics from fb on monday or show coverage this weekend


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Ill post some pics from fb on monday or show coverage this weekend


Post it on LIL homie not all of us got fb some of us still live in the dark ages jaja


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Post it on LIL homie not all of us got fb some of us still live in the dark ages jaja


Yeah thats what I meant. Ima post pics from FB to here on LIL


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Yeah thats what I meant. Ima post pics from FB to here on LIL


 Koo thanks Juan:thumbsup:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top.......where is the picture?????


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I got a few from the GT picnic in Okc over the week end. Its under show & events.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Subliminal Car Show


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

blue oil


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ez's royal flush


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Roberts Bike

VEGAS WINNER!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

THE X


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Vics ride always reminds me of my old cut dog


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

GRAPE CRUSH LOW4LIFE


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My Boy David from LOWLOWS!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HIGH CLASS got the g body game sewed up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Another of Roberts FIRME VICLA lmao


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

photo cred to Michael Hernandez


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup::h5::wave: Thanks to Michael for taking the pics & Juan for posting them


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

already bro! How was OKC?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It was real good posted some pics under show & events, also under our car club.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump that shit homies


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

HAHA WHAT IT DEW

ULC meeting tomorrow night fellas

and then SUNDAY


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Anyone here do sandblasting?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

miguel62 said:


> Anyone here do sandblasting?


X2 I need a frame done


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*JC Hopping "MIN2B"*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

The homie Daniels rag Ace and Pelons deuce in the back...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

No pics juan


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I did not make any shows this weekend but let me find some from the sweet dreams show.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*This coming Sunday in Dallas*

These pix were taken last November at Gas Monkey B&G, during the Toys For Tots benefit. Please come out to our event and help us help the North Texas Food Bank by donating a few canned food items.
Everyone is welcome, it's a free event with Live Music, Food and Drinks all day long. This is not a car show, no registration fees you can come for a while or stay all day.

FREE FAMILY EVENT!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Cops & rodders show in Lewisville


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

State Fair last Sunday GT reppin


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Cops & rodders show in Lewisville


Nice pics Rey.


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> State Fair last Sunday GT reppin


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks Tavo 59 lookin sick


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Any good painters in Fort Worth?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

A & M customs^^^


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ULC hoptober tomorrow at Rockwood Park in Norside. $5 a lowlow. This is a family event. No pealing out,hitting 3 wheel on the turns of the parking lot, or hopping in the parking lot. We will have a costume contest, trunk or treat & of course a hopping contest in a designated area of the park. So load up the grill & the munchikins and lest have a GOODDTIMEs. This is brought to you by the United Lowrider Counsel. All car clubs & solo riders are invited.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yesir. See u tomorrow


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Tonight for the grown ups tomorrow for the little monsters...its going down in the Dee eF dub(W)


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks to everyone that came out to support the ULC..,, It was a success


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Biggest event of the year!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:nicoderm: ANY MORE PICTURES.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ULC hoptober fest


----------



## lowlyfencentex (Mar 27, 2010)

ULC put on a nice event..the whole family enjoyed themselves & to R.O. who had them good ass skins..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

A few more pics


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ver Ulc rockwood park car show day en YouTube
Ulc rockwood park car show day: http://youtu.be/F0PPYU3R3js

New link with US in it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ULC meeting tomorrow night at chuyitos off main st. 10.00 buckets and 30% of the menu. Come thru and hear about the ULC toy drive coming up.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yezzir Fo Sho


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Already... Thanks for the pic rey rey


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Already... Thanks for the pic rey rey


 thank Pelon for that pic i just posted it


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking good!! Someday imma be able to roll Main St.!! :tears: :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> thank Pelon for that pic i just posted it


Already!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Looking good!! Someday imma be able to roll Main St.!! :tears: :nicoderm:


 soon homie soon


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Any g body's for sale?


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Any shows today?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

None that i know of Dallas Cruisers is have a food drive in Dallas is all that was on the ULC. Schedule for this week end


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Next week at ROCK WOOD Park.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: Nice flyer homie


----------



## qpang.ss (Jun 18, 2011)

Inked1 said:


>


Any idea what color top is on the 64? I'm looking for something close to saddle interior for a my 63 drop?
thanks


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Beautiful 64. This all i got i know i dont help but still


----------



## qpang.ss (Jun 18, 2011)

reyrey1967 said:


> Beautiful 64. This all i got i know i dont help but still


Thanks for the pics! It is clean


----------



## lolows (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone know who selling a wrap frame for a 63


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

lolows said:


> Anyone know who selling a wrap frame for a 63


I might sell my full wrap. Hit me up.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lolows said:


> Anyone know who selling a wrap frame for a 63


A&E Customz


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:guns: I'M BORED :machinegun:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

lolows said:


> Anyone know who selling a wrap frame for a 63


 http://dallas.craigslist.org/dal/pts/4725059092.html


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> :guns: I'M BORED :machinegun:


HAHAHA get you a IG


----------



## rollin64 (Jan 2, 2009)

Come out and show your support. ..


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

Check out our website: www.majestixcarclub.com


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

MAJESTIX said:


> Check out our website: www.majestixcarclub.com


Bad azz cars. When are you guys coming to Fort Worth?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

My boy wes throwing this Lil show in euless sunday noon to 5.. free.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bad azz cars. When are you guys coming to Fort Worth?


Thanx! When is the next event at Trinity Park?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

MAJESTIX said:


> Thanx! When is the next event at Trinity Park?


No time soon. Hopefully next year


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> My boy wes throwing this Lil show in euless sunday noon to 5.. free.


Gonna hit it up


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Its all GOOD spread the love


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

New Wave, GOODTIMES, Rollez Only, Malo, Bajitos,Strickly Familia,FWC, Jokerz, & solo riders at the benifit.....Parade for Shrine Circus down main to the Stockyard, elephants and all


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> New Wave, GOODTIMES, Rollez Only, Malo, Bajitos,Strickly Familia,FWC, Jokerz, & solo riders at the benifit.....Parade for Shrine Circus down main to the Stockyard, elephants and all


Who can foget Paysa with Estilo sorry if forgot anyone eles it wasnt my show I was just there to support the homie


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

toy drive season yesir!!!


ULC meeting tomorrow night! We meet with the sgt that patrols the stock yards


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

THROWBACK MONDAY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GOODTIMES will be there


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

God bess the USA, our veterans, troops and their families serving our country thank you for letting us cruise keeping our freedom and making the sacrifices that you guys do. THANK YOU .


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

No muthafuckin way this thread is still going!!!!!!!


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

Have not logged in many years good to see all is well.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

WHAT UP BRO!!! How is that 64 coming? Hey I pettitioned at the stock yard lodge bro.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bigstew22 said:


> No muthafuckin way this thread is still going!!!!!!!


HELL YEAH


----------



## bigstew22 (Sep 4, 2007)

The Six Fouuuuuur is still Rollin. I pull it out every so often, hopefully I will get off my lazy azz and get serious on it soon and make it right. Congrats on your petition hope all goes well with that. Making that journey into the lodge is an amazing thing.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

bigstew22 said:


> The Six Fouuuuuur is still Rollin. I pull it out every so often, hopefully I will get off my lazy azz and get serious on it soon and make it right. Congrats on your petition hope all goes well with that. Making that journey into the lodge is an amazing thing.


Already bro. preciate it


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

FLAG UP


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

ULC Toy drive this weekend!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> ULC Toy drive this weekend!


Yezzir


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks to everyone who came out to support the ULC toy drive. not the best weather but we still had a great turnout and lots of support


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Here more pics from the toy drive


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ULC would also like to send out a special thanks to Jesus and the whole Chuyitos family for always helping us out. GOOD looking out


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Anyone from Ft Worth ULC going to Odessa...???


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Homie Styln said:


> Anyone from Ft Worth ULC going to Odessa...???


we'll see you there


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I trying to get out there.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Robert from GT will be out there.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Powder coated my control arms for the 64.. they look dope


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz keep pushing homie can't wait to see it on the streets


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*NEW CLASSIC HIP HOP STATION: 94.5 FM*

All Old School Rap:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

^^^ and 93.3 as well


----------



## Sigala (Apr 28, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/32-v...angster-back-window-400-shipped-new-post.html


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Any 13"s for sale?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Anything going down this week end?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:guns: keep it ganGsTa yall keep it ganGsTa :machinegun:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

man I heard it was a hella nice day today. I didnt get up till 5pm :/ drunk problems. LMAO. any one go cruising?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam bro I was at 6 flags with the kiddos all day pack than a sum bitch.................but at least you had a GOODTIMEs last night jaja


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Amyone look familiar.........


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Post them Odessa pics. They got a thread started but I know we had people from the DFW go.....


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy ThanksGiving from Me and Mines to You and Yours!! :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Wrong thread


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Happy ThanksGiving from Me and Mines to You and Yours!! :nicoderm:


Thanks brotha hope you guys have a great one as well


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

See yall at the Fort Worth Classics toy drive


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

817Lowrider said:


> See yall at the Fort Worth Classics toy drive


When and where?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bostons pizza off 35 and western center


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> Bostons pizza off 35 and western center


Is it going to be this Sunday?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I believe it's saturday


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Shout out to SWEET DREAMS CAR CLUB and the UNITED LOWRIDER COUNCIL for doing bad ass in the parade of lights


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> I believe it's saturday


Not good I'm no going to be in town until Sunday.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Anyone have any flicks of the parade of lights or last nights cruise? :dunno:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I'll post some when I get to a pc


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Imgur.com will let u post pix from smart phones.......


----------



## Philip75 (Mar 20, 2013)

pics of sat drive anyone


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> Imgur.com will let u post pix from smart phones.......


Fuk it I will put a tho back pic up.....



















Via imgur.com


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz 64 homie & bombita truck


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bad azz 64 homie & bombita truck


Thanks man. The 64 vert is mine but the bomb 46 truck is my boy wes ride. I am building a 46 truck but won't b n streets till summer. I like yo vert aswell. Came outa no ware with that clean ride. Props. U build it?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Thanks man. The 64 vert is mine but the bomb 46 truck is my boy wes ride. I am building a 46 truck but won't b n streets till summer. I like yo vert aswell. Came outa no ware with that clean ride. Props. U build it?


 Thanks bro. Built put my hands on her every time I could. It's not a desired impala but at least it's a different kinda rag


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Thanks bro. Built put my hands on her every time I could. It's not a desired impala but at least it's a different kinda rag


Your rag is dope!!!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Your rag is dope!!!!


Thanks Juan. Lets go hit the streets homie


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

reyrey1967 said:


> Thanks bro. Built put my hands on her every time I could. It's not a desired impala but at least it's a different kinda rag


Nice. Havent seen her up close but looks hela clean. Got to be good feeling to be driving her after all that work. Some people will never feel that.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

U like my shirt juan.........


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Nice. Havent seen her up close but looks hela clean. Got to be good feeling to be driving her after all that work. Some people will never feel that.


Thanks homie. Yezzir lmk when you down to ride im there...


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

reyrey1967 said:


> Thanks homie. Yezzir lmk when you down to ride im there...


ALLREADY!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

BUILD UP THRO BAK PIC WENSDAY!! WAT WAT!! ALL BUILDERS THRO BACKS!! LETS C EM!!!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Fuk it I will put a tho back pic up.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sup cris every time I see u set up make me want to cut my six 4......


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

show67 said:


> sup cris every time I see u set up make me want to cut my six 4......


Sup noel. Cut away homie. I got an extra two pump 4 dump setup fir you to buy..... let's make it happen....


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

I am almost done with the stock frame but I looking at this 62 that my oldest son want for his 16b/day.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

show67 said:


> I am almost done with the stock frame but I looking at this 62 that my oldest son want for his 16b/day.....


Is it a white from rock island..... Dam Juan didn't know you was selling your ride Jaja.....jk


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

show67 said:


> sup cris every time I see u set up make me want to cut my six 4......


 ?✌?☝


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Is it a white from rock island..... Dam Juan didn't know you was selling your ride Jaja.....jk


Lol.....no there is one down south Burleson I looking at....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Throw back Weds. and the tear down begins original straight 6


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Throw back Weds. and the tear down begins original straight 6


You 67 is really clean brother how long was you build?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks homie had the car for about 6 yrs tore it down a put it back in about 4 yrs.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Sup Foritos post dem pics homies....,.das wuss up


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

This saturday.......


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

From tha show at joe pool lake....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Also found this bad boy on internet. One day I will have an engine bay up to these standards..... I hope...











Twin turbo.........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Thanks Juan. Lets go hit the streets homie


Yesir


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Is it a white from rock island..... Dam Juan didn't know you was selling your ride Jaja.....jk


 haha you got jokes


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> U like my shirt juan.........


 817 baby cityrepinc.com


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> From tha show at joe pool lake....


Looking GOOD out ther at the lake


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Tomorrow


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Today


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

If any body needs some free wood my job is throwing out about 100 pallets from 4 foot to 15 foot. A lot of good wood to build anything. 4x4s 10 foot long and still new looking. Bring a big truck and trailor and get all u can load free. In carrollton texas. 817-709-4391 pick up mon thru friday 7-3!!!!! Build a free fence.......


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Lil Rolling i did today in my 46 with my dad.... 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQqEmFEhzKc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Lil Rolling i did today in my 46 with my dad....
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQqEmFEhzKc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sweet truck feels good to drive it around the block huh?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Cruised out to Oak Cliff yesterday hooked up with my GT fam to a lil show for Forgiven cc "toys go tots"...... Had to rep the Funk


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Us, torres empire, jokers, unlimited, royal classics, regulators ,& a few more clubs and solo riderz made the show GOOD. Not too many car but stiff compition.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Lil Rolling i did today in my 46 with my dad....
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQqEmFEhzKc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


nice


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


>



Bad azz pics homie thanks for posting them...... Looks like a pretty good turn out.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

FREE SHIT HERE



IF any body needs some free wood my job is throwing out about 100 pallets from 4 foot to 15 foot. A lot of good wood to build anything. 4x4s 10 foot long and still new looking. Bring a big truck and trailor and get all u can load free. In carrollton texas. 817-709-4391 pick up mon thru friday 7-3!!!!! Build a free fence......


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bad azz pics homie thanks for posting them...... Looks like a pretty good turn out.


It was pretty dope bro. I won a bottle of crown.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

For Sale NIB 14X7 72 Spoke Crosslace Chinas with 2 wing swept/recessed knockoffs and adapters $650 OBO. Picked up N. Ft. Worth :nicoderm:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> For Sale NIB 14X7 72 Spoke Crosslace Chinas with 2 wing swept/recessed knockoffs and adapters $650 OBO. Picked up N. Ft. Worth :nicoderm:


What about them 520?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

show67 said:


> What about them 520?


What 520s?? :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> What 520s?? :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


What up dre u ready for 2015? I think 2015 is not ready for us!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

show67 said:


> What up dre u ready for 2015? I think 2015 is not ready for us!


Sup Noel!! Sheeit Im tryna get through 2014!! :facepalm:  :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

This week en.... Rep yo city


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

reyrey1967 said:


> Us, torres empire, jokers, unlimited, royal classics, regulators ,& a few more clubs and solo riderz made the show GOOD. Not too many car but stiff compition.


Thanks for coming out Rey and everyone. We turned in 300+ toys to Buckner on Monday. Here's some videos and pics. With only 17 cars, I'd say that was a GREAT turnout based on the amount of toys we got.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Koo its was koo that we had alot of toys that was the goal........... the cars were just a bonus.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Layout low mobile looking funny...


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

X 64


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hell yeah wut the deal is?


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Sup Noel!! Sheeit Im tryna get through 2014!! :facepalm:  :nicoderm:


 have u got u car back from the paint shop?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Malo cc is having a benefit show at Rockwood Park tomorrow . Come early:+1:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Dead in this mofo


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:h5:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I hate laylow mobile..... i dont know how to load pics


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Mobile sucks!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Test test


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Happy friday peps.. .










Allmost done building the gas tank for this one. Going to do some aluminum welding today....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Test test


 :thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Happy friday peps.. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bad Azz 64.... can't wait till the trokita hits the streets


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Happy friday peps.. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Clean:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> Test test


:thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Happy friday peps.. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> :h5:


Sup alex welcome back to layitlow bro!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*New daily*

90xxx og miles


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> 90xxx og miles


Yours?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

npazzin said:


> 90xxx og miles



Is that for sale or your new project?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Oh snaps just figured out how to post pics off my phone.... Me and the fellas last Saturday in the south side


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Mine, everything has a price lol


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I know huh...... What are your plans for your G body?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Wuts going down today?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Just got it a couple weeks ago. Threw some spokes on it, needs a new top an carpet. So ill start with that I guess


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

How bout dem boys.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:rugby_football:Man they woop them colts like they stole something :football:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Pics from this weekend!! 

Help My bro get his 63 on the trailer!! 









Talked a bit with 817Pete!! 76 looking dope as fuck!! 









Couple of pics from Rita Servins benefit hosted by Strictly Familia!!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Tank is allmost done. Just have to test fit and mark exactly ware the bottom drain will go then weld that in...all done in shop free......


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Did it originally have a tank meter?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Yes but not going with one just yet on this tank. I will add one later if I feel the need...fits good. Now ima weld some feet to bolt it down and weld in the bottom drain and seal it up. Then ima coat the inside with some gas tank coating and done.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

At the event.

BTW The benefit raised $3000+


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Pics from this weekend!!
> 
> Help My bro get his 63 on the trailer!!
> 
> ...


 Nice pics bro.....Wish I could have made it 1 of my kiddos was sick


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> I hate laylow mobile..... i dont know how to load pics


The mobile version sucks I switched mine back to the old way


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

dunk420 said:


> Tank is allmost done. Just have to test fit and mark exactly ware the bottom drain will go then weld that in...all done in shop free......


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

show67 said:


> Sup alex welcome back to layitlow bro!


Thanks Noel... How You Been Homie?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Tank is allmost done. Just have to test fit and mark exactly ware the bottom drain will go then weld that in...all done in shop free......


 Chris Tanks Is Coming Out Sharp


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Nice


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Skim said:


> reyrey1967 said:
> 
> 
> > I hate laylow mobile..... i dont know how to load pics
> ...



How do switch it back?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> How do switch it back?


on the main home page it has an option that asks if you like the new style, say no and it asks if you would like to return to the old one and hit yes and bam, you are back in effect the OG version.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Yea I clicked to top left corrner deal and it gave me the option. Couldnt even get ware I wanted to go with that other crap......


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Chris, nice fab work on the tank. But why not relocate it ?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> Chris, nice fab work on the tank. But why not relocate it ?


Cuz most relocate to the bed and I like the look of the full wood bed with out junk in the way. Really no ware else to relocate to and all after market ones were to big to go ware I have this one.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

2015 round the corner! Merry Chrismas to all my Fort Worth Lowriders.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Got back the og layitlow mobile format. thank god


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yezzir hope everyone had a great Christmas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Already!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Getting ready for "Dreaming The Cure" show in April....its gonna be huge


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Getting ready for "Dreaming The Cure" show in April....its gonna be huge


:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Save the date. If you support 1 show this year make it this one....lets make a difference.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Finished my tank. Now I have to use a three stage tank coat cald kream. Then slap her in.... also drove the vert around today and she is allways down to help out....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Ver Ulc rockwood park car show day en YouTube
> Ulc rockwood park car show day: http://youtu.be/F0PPYU3R3js
> 
> 
> Bump this from 2014


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

ALMOST GONE^^^^










AROUND THE CORNER ^^^:nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yezzir.....out with the old in with the new........????????


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Hopefully I can have this in the streets for 2015!! Happy New Years!! :nicoderm:

Then!! 










Now!!


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Getting ready for "Dreaming The Cure" show in April....its gonna be huge


looking good Rey


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Hopefully I can have this in the streets for 2015!! Happy New Years!! :nicoderm:
> 
> Then!!
> 
> ...


 Bad azz looking GOOD can't wait homie keep pushing


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

My bucket should be rollin 2015


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> looking good Rey


 Welcome back to lay it low Prez.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> My bucket should be rollin 2015


 Oh chit its gonna be a GOOD year for the DFW.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


 TTT


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Finished my tank. Now I have to use a three stage tank coat cald kream. Then slap her in.... also drove the vert around today and she is allways down to help out....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


Bad A$$ Joe T


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> ENOUGH SAID said:
> 
> 
> > looking good Rey
> ...


Thanks loko , now I'm on this phone view and it sucks


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> ENOUGH SAID said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks Alex


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


Congrats Joe that was a sweet 64 you had.


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

topd0gg said:


> Congrats Joe that was a sweet 64 you had.


Thanks Tavo


----------



## on1 (Oct 11, 2011)

i didnt know the lowrider scene was that big in dfw area. i lived there in 2003-5 and didnt see many lowlows except for at the dallas lowrider mag shows. guess i was cruising the wrong areas


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

We got a lil something homie


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> We got a lil something homie


 Fo Sho


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

on1 said:


> i didnt know the lowrider scene was that big in dfw area. i lived there in 2003 Say homie is there a big Lowrider scene in Washington?


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

dunk420 said:


> Finished my tank. Now I have to use a three stage tank coat cald kream. Then slap her in.... also drove the vert around today and she is allways down to help out....


lookin good


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Happy New Years ! 2015 !


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Car club special- 10 etched beer mugs for $130. Offer good through the end of the month of january. Here are some examples


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Going to be a three day event this year celebrating our 5th annual. 

Friday- annual dance 
Saturday - cruise nite
Sunday - picnic

As of now we are planning to have the hop on Saturday night after the cruise

More info coming soon


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ENOUGH SAID said:


> View attachment 1524074
> 
> 
> Going to be a three day event this year celebrating our 5th annual.
> ...



Its gonna be a GOODTIMES


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yesir!


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Who thinks them boys can win?????????


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Fo sho


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Its on today


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Its on today


Yesir


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Lookin GOOD


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

How bout dem boys..... had A horrible game and still won.... hope we start better next week..... hit rodgers in the calf...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Cowboy colors


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Found this beauty on craigslist San Antonio. Marty 210 389-1281 In San Antonio Texas $12,750.00 GOOD price real clean


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Couldn't help myself got called for jury duty and they sent us home how to pull out the low low and the top down and go for a little cruise
GT up


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

❄ If it's gonna be this cold it might as well have snow ⛄ It's cold than a sum buk?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> ❄ If it's gonna be this cold it might as well have snow ⛄ It's cold than a sum buk


----------



## Texas 61 Impala (Nov 26, 2008)

[h=1]Fort Worth TX[/h]
[h=1]Current Conditions[/h]












Fair
26°F
-3°C




Humidity40%
Wind SpeedS 8 mph
Barometer30.66 in (1036.2 mb)
Dewpoint5°F (-15°C)
Visibility10.00 mi
Wind Chill18°F (-8°C)


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

To The Top for the homies reppin Fort Worth Tx


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Morning bump....,,,


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

&#55356;&#57288; Who ready for some football &#55356;&#57288;


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Go for that calf......


We can do it. Road to the bowl starts today..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam homie " Sweep the leg............."


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam rule book...&#55357;&#56619; &#55357;&#56618; &#55357;&#56483; &#55357;&#56616; we should put a hit on theat puto✂ &#55357;&#56588; ✒ ⚡ &#55357;&#56329; &#55357;&#56370; &#55357;&#56330; &#55357;&#56333; &#55357;&#56343; &#55357;&#56398; &#55357;&#56490; &#55357;&#56391; &#55357;&#56394; &#55357;&#56448; &#55357;&#56613; &#55357;&#56445; &#55357;&#56442;


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Easter around the corner!! :naughty: :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Your right... let's see some project pix.... heres my two projects..


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Easter around the corner!! :naughty: :nicoderm:


:yessad::nicoderm::x:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Your right... let's see some project pix.... heres my two projects..





show67 said:


> :yessad::nicoderm::x:












:x: :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Oh snaps looks them like True Classics boyz are making some moves..... Looking GOOD


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I will be raffling these items off at the 1st ULC meeting of the year. Tickets are $2 ea or 3 for $5.......thanks & GOOD luck


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> I will be raffling these items off at the 1st ULC meeting of the year. Tickets are $2 ea or 3 for $5.......thanks & GOOD luck


Is The Meeting Tonight?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> :x: :nicoderm:


Nice color Dre..:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Your right... let's see some project pix.... heres my two projects..


 :worship:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

show67 said:


> :yessad::nicoderm::x:


Sup Noel Good Seeing You At The Carniceria The Other day Heres My Number Bro. Hit Me Up When Ever.. 817-891-3658


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

Anybody rolling this weekend?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I'm down to roll my bucket. Don't got FB but If someone Is rolling LMK


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Look at the engraving detail on brad pitts chopper.... looks real deep and perfect. More like 3d art in it then just basic engrave.......


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Felix from malo said he meeting @ echo lake 2:30-3 then cruise from there :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam any pics? I was busy reppin Foro's up in Big D..... A lil photo shoot for lowrider confidential mag. Bad azz book a lil expensive but he only makes $5 off of each sale.....real quality book show the brotha some love


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Week en starts tomorrow


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Anybody down for a lil crusin tomorrow?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Went for a lil dip today......


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

That looks like CJ Allans work on Brad Pitts bike


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Went for a lil dip today......


looking good! Find anything at the swap meet


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I ordered some seals from h&h but didn't find any deals i couldn't pass up. Did you score anything fo da six fo or duece?


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Sup Noel Good Seeing You At The Carniceria The Other day Heres My Number Bro. Hit Me Up When Ever.. 817-891-3658


 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Detailed the vert today..........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> I ordered some seals from h&h but didn't find any deals i couldn't pass up. Did you score anything fo da six fo or duece?


Nah. Nothing I didn't already own


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Detailed the vert today..........


Dam homie you early our show aint til April......jk lookin real GOOD....nice day to drop the top and go for a cruise.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Nah. Nothing I didn't already own



Yeah it was kinda weak. Im really not crazy bout that meet anyways i like when it was at LaGrave field. Although i heard it was even worse on friday


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

whats up homies just checking out the tread today. hope alls well fort worth riders..


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

dunk420 said:


> Detailed the vert today..........


:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedimage63 (Mar 6, 2012)

ENOUGH SAID said:


>


:thumbsup: We're There homie.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

wickedimage63 said:


> :thumbsup: We're There homie.



Thanx wicked.....


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

TGIF!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817.TX. said:


> TGIF!! :nicoderm:


X2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> Detailed the vert today..........


 Super Clean Chris... :thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> TGIF!! :nicoderm:


 :run: hell yeah I don't know how to act.............


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yesir tru familia benefit this weekend


----------



## MTZ6484 (Jun 28, 2012)

Just letting the hoMies know that I got brand new batteries for 62 dollars each from 925 - 950cca. HMU at 817-422-6019 Carlos and these aren't 
refurbished either because your ride deserves the best.. Have a great wkend hoMies..


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

MTZ6484 said:


> Just letting the hoMies know that I got brand new batteries for 62 dollars each from 925 - 950cca. HMU at 817-422-6019 Carlos and these aren't
> refurbished either because your ride deserves the best.. Have a great wkend hoMies..



:thumbsup:


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Any shows this weekend?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Yesir tru familia benefit this weekend



Any pics of the event?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

When I get to my comp


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Koo looks like the kids had a pretty GOODTIMES


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

There's a 65 impala 2 door on Craigslist for 1200! Has a "409"


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam GOOD price for anyone looking for a complete project to start.


----------



## Philip75 (Mar 20, 2013)

who does good chrome at a good price


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Dam GOOD price for anyone looking for a complete project to start.


That's what I thought. If I had room I'd scoop it up!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

npazzin said:


> That's what I thought. If I had room I'd scoop it up!


Some one already did


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Who's all going to decatur swap meet?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

show67 said:


> Some one already did



I think it lasted 24 hrs


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

show67 said:


> Who's all going to decatur swap meet?


Yesir


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

show67 said:


> Who's all going to decatur swap meet?


 probably


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I dont think i can make...it will be a busy week end with Valentines day n shit + also got my car in Auto Rama same week end.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

reyrey1967 said:


> I dont think i can make...it will be a busy week end with Valentines day n shit + also got my car in Auto Rama same week end.


Nice....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Feb.20th.......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

It got slow in huuurreee. LMAO


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

A sneak peek at Auto Rama this week end. Move on is on Thurs. Dont forget the ULC is this Thurs. you guys have fun....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

i scored these two bad boys other day.... I figure a lil clr and starting fluid should do the trick!!!!!! lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bwhahahe


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> A sneak peek at Auto Rama this week end. Move on is on Thurs. Dont forget the ULC is this Thurs. you guys have fun....


:thumbsup:

Your Rides Are Looking Clean To Rey...


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> i scored these two bad boys other day.... I figure a lil clr and starting fluid should do the trick!!!!!! lol


Id Hang That Bike On My Wall...:biggrin:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Your Rides Are Looking Clean To Rey...



Thanks Loco


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Taking offers. Full wrap rolling chassie frame with drive train and botty kit. Come on wit it


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

And don't for get the coustum white alls.... lol


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

FOROS wer u @?


----------



## Lil Razo (Oct 1, 2006)

Aint been here in a GAWD DAMN minute


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Ha


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Good Seeing Everyone At The ULC Meeting Last Thursday Night


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I'm thinking of posting up on Friday anybody down?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:wave: Wuts up Foritos want to invite you guys to the "Dreaming the Cure" show on April 12th. Its right around the corner..... hope to see you guys up here for this important show this one will touch children lives and your heart


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Update they changed the date for the plate benifit for my homie Carlos, it going to be FRI. Feb.27th.......also thinking about making it a lil cruise up there if the weather is nice.... if anybody is down HMU (817) 495-4945. Thanks


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

New date


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Wut it dew


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Like all ways last minute customs hook up!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

show67 said:


> Like all ways last minute customs hook up!!!!


Post Pics or Didn't Happen 


:biggrin:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Post Pics or Didn't Happen
> 
> 
> :biggrin:


Sup Alex sorry bro don't know how to post pictures...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

show67 said:


> Like all ways last minute customs hook up!!!!


Yesir! Did I see you up there?


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Yesir! Did I see you up there?


No bro I didn't go to the swap meet Bruce stop by my job Thursday can't get better than that that's good customer service........


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

show67 said:


> No bro I didn't go to the swap meet Bruce stop by my job Thursday can't get better than that that's good customer service........


Already


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Aztlan_Exile said:


>


Yesir


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*Wrapped tha Six-Fo' round telephone pole!*

This sixty-four was built by my brother-in-law Tony Alaniz back in 1992/1993. 
One of the cleanest sixty-fours in Dallas. 
But was only out for one year, check out the video.
**MAJESTIX C.C. since 1985**


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam that suxs


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Benefit for Carlos Cerda today. At three to seven at the saenz center 700 n.w. 30th street ft worth tx.76106............It been post poned twice and now moved from the south side to thee norside. They will be selling taco plates & raffles......all proceeds go for medical & funeral arrangements... Thank you in advance for your help...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GOOD turn out yesterday not sure how much was raised but still had a GOODTIMEs out there.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Trying to get this 6fo to Easter!! Still got lots of work to do!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

817.TX. said:


> Trying to get this 6fo to Easter!! Still got lots of work to do!!  :nicoderm:


Need some help bro? Let me know. I can man the grill while you turn wrenches.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Trying to get this 6fo to Easter!! Still got lots of work to do!!  :nicoderm:


 get to work!


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

jvasquez said:


> Need some help bro? Let me know. I can man the grill while you turn wrenches.


 :roflmao:



npazzin said:


> get to work!


Im working on it guey!!! :buttkick: :nicoderm:


Foreal dough anyone down to come help?? :tongue: :nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

jvasquez said:


> Need some help bro? Let me know. I can man the grill while you turn wrenches.


Ayyye ese that's my job Holmes!






817.TX. said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> Im working on it guey!!! :buttkick: :nicoderm:
> ...


When ever you ready!


----------



## wrench (Oct 5, 2014)

Yo, 817, it's me, wrench.........do ya'll ever have swap meets for parts?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

My company had a laser cutter so if any body needs plaques or something of that sort I can work a deal....
Here's one I did for shits and gigs.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

wrench said:


> Yo, 817, it's me, wrench.........do ya'll ever have swap meets for parts?



Atleast four times a year in DFW area if not more.......not including Traders Village. We have already had aleast two this year that i know of. The biggest one being Pate Swap Meet at theTexas Motor Speedway in April (bring your walking shoes & stack of cheeze).


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

keep telling you that you have my number, and yet the phone don't ring "guey" !!!!!!!!!!!!


817.TX. said:


> :roflmao:
> 
> 
> Im working on it guey!!! :buttkick: :nicoderm:
> ...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wrench said:


> Yo, 817, it's me, wrench.........do ya'll ever have swap meets for parts?


Decatur and pate and what not bro. What's up man how you been


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

npazzin said:


> keep telling you that you have my number, and yet the phone don't ring "guey" !!!!!!!!!!!!


Aight Aight!! Ill call you!! You better bring beer to "GUEY" :cheesy: :nicoderm:


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

dunk420 said:


> My company had a laser cutter so if any body needs plaques or something of that sort I can work a deal....
> Here's one I did for shits and gigs.


Tgif


----------



## wrench (Oct 5, 2014)

> Decatur and pate and what not bro. What's up man how you been


Dang, I was hoping for something local.....

Just been working every day. Trying to make it till retirement.

How's the 64 coming along?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Anyone have a 216 or 235 Chevy motor for sale?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

wrench said:


> Dang, I was hoping for something local.....
> 
> Just been working every day. Trying to make it till retirement.
> 
> How's the 64 coming along?


Next swap meet is at tms it ain't too far Hmu and I'll scoop you up. 682 554 5956. The 64 is truckin along bro. Just ordered the interior kit and I am wrapping up the front suspension.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Next swap meet is at tms it ain't too far Hmu and I'll scoop you up. 682 554 5956. The 64 is truckin along bro. Just ordered the interior kit and I am wrapping up the front suspension.


Do you have any pictures of the front end the spindle and the knocle try to install this steering shit but is hitting the frame any help we be appreciated....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:dunno: Anybody cruising this week end?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

show67 said:


> Do you have any pictures of the front end the spindle and the knocle try to install this steering shit but is hitting the frame any help we be appreciated....


I don't bro but Dre might


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> :dunno: Anybody cruising this week end?


Yesir


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

show67 said:


> Do you have any pictures of the front end the spindle and the knocle try to install this steering shit but is hitting the frame any help we be appreciated....


this help?


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

npazzin said:


> this help?


Cool thanks when the knocle are up side down must have too many coronas when I did my front brakes thanks alot bro..


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

No problem


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Already


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Last minute customs just drop off some more parts....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

show67 said:


> Last minute customs just drop off some more parts....


I'm waitin on my shit. Should be another week. Last minute customs all day


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> I'm waitin on my shit. Should be another week. Last minute customs all day


The red interior is off the chain bro what color you painting the body?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

show67 said:


> The red interior is off the chain bro what color you painting the body?


I like that Cadillac diamond white


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That MAJESTICS picnic was hella dope yesterday! If you didn't go you missed out


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> That MAJESTICS picnic was hella dope yesterday! If you didn't go you missed out


 :yes: A few pics I snapped!! :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Dirty ol South (Aug 2, 2014)

Good turn out with the weather sucking at first.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

That there my bucket


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam bad azz pics homie my phone memory is full and didn't get to snap any. Gotta clean that shit quick gonna miss out on taking some bad azz pics of I dont


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Stole these from Lucio Quintero


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


Dirty ol South said:


> Good turn out with the weather sucking at first.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

We cruising Saturday night. Bring em out


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> We cruising Saturday night. Bring em out



Where at & wut time?


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Where at & wut time?


Me at sonics we roll from there. 8pm


----------



## Philip75 (Mar 20, 2013)

which one


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Most of the time its the one on Mains St. by the Stockyards. I'm pretty sure its that one................. jokerz & strickly familia will be having a car show at All Saints Catholic Church in nprside by marine park today from 11am till 4pm hope to see everyone out there..............


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yesir that's the one.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Pics from the show earlier today


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Went old school brought the cruise back to Hemphill car wash......


----------



## D.Griego (Jul 2, 2014)

reyrey1967 said:


> Stole these from Lucio Quintero


 Lucio takes some badass flicks


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Went old school brought the cruise back to Hemphill car wash......


Hell yeah Rey! We gotta do that shit again!!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

yes he does.......


D.Griego said:


> Lucio takes some badass flicks


:yes:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Hell yeah Rey! We gotta do that shit again!!!


 :h5: Fo Sho homiez..............gonna be a GOOD summer.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Glad you got home safe bro


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Just saw this missing people alert.....keep an eye out don't know her just don't like to see kids missing


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Anybody have a Easter picnic flyer for the ULC?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Went old school brought the cruise back to Hemphill car wash......










Great pic!! I need to hurry up and get my shit back together!! :yessad: We need to do it again in a few weeks!! :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Sssssssshhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttt nija you know im down to ride........hurry up Dre. 1 section everyday plus 3 or more on the nice week ends, you cut the grass later lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Lmao


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Sssssssshhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttt nija you know im down to ride........hurry up Dre. *1 section everyday plus 3 or more on the nice week ends, you cut the grass later *lol


 :roflmao: :rofl: :worship:For real though!! :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> :roflmao: :rofl: :worship:For real though!! :nicoderm:


Now those little characters cranking up is funnier than a sum buk........


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Had a good time rollin tho. It's been a minute


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hell yeah turned out pretty GOOD


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Went old school brought the cruise back to Hemphill car wash......


damn those where the days. I have cruised to Hemphill carshow since 06 or 07


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Great pic!! I need to hurry up and get my shit back together!! :yessad: We need to do it again in a few weeks!! :nicoderm:


Look like impalas are the new gbodys....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

show67 said:


> Look like impalas are the new gbodys....


funny you say that. The last time I cruised hempfill we were deep with g bodies. haha that was in 08


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Big Pete asked me to post this up Nice


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: bad azz glasshouse


Loco 61 said:


> Big Pete asked me to post this up Nice


----------



## SEISKUATROSS (Oct 12, 2008)

Where are you guys be cruising on Easter sunday trinity park?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm: GOODTIMES will be posted up at Gateway park with the ULC


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nice


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Next week end in the Funk.............:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yesir


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Too bad today isn't Sunday........


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

The Cholo Dj will be coming back to DFW this June for the Majestix Cruise Night and the N. Texas Majestics picnic.......gonna have a lot of music available and them bomb flash drives. 1400 jams for just $50. If you want to order one now, I can send it throughout the mail today...323.557.2854 Mike.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Koo.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GT posted up at the ULC Easter picnic


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Easter was cool minus all the rain...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Looks like FW is the spot...... Gateway was koo cruised through Echo Lake around 6pm & they still had a pretty GOOD size crowd


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> GT posted up at the ULC Easter picnic


:h5:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:wave: Thanks Loco........cant wait till Fort Worth cc hits them streets with them bad azz carz of Foritos for a cruise homie............


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> :h5:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:run::run: LOOK LIKE WITH ROLLING THIS SUMMER.......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: FO SHO :boink: :yes:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

84Pancho instagram......Dreaming the Cure 6th annual car show benefiting children with brain tumors at CookChildrens Hospital happening on April 12 from 11-6. There will be a couple families their who have kids that have fought / are fighting with brain tumors so please come and join these families and show off you cars. Give these families at least a day of not having to worry about what they go through on a daily basis. Show will be at T&P Station in Fort Worth. (For those worried about rain the way this place is set up the cars are parked under a overpass, those that came out last year can speak on that) Show will have coverage from @lowriderscene and @lowriderconfidential_mag any more info on this show you can contact any member from Rollerz Only FW or GoodTimes DFW... Again please come out a join these families and try to make a difference in these kids lives... #DreamingtheCure
Read more at http://websta.me/n/84pancho#5wYxzl3561iG3Pbe.99


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:wave: ULC tonight at Chuyitos .......................


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Naw I'm good!! bday weekend, gonna be inebriated!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

It's going to rain :tears:


----------



## Dirty ol South (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks that way, but it is Texas. Today at my sons baseball game it rained somthing fierce. 1.5 miles down the road after leaving it was sunny.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Not raining real bad till around 9 to 10 pm...... Its all covered underneath a I30 overpass FW arts festive is going on at the same time and they don't shut it down either bro. We got members from Albuquerque coming in and our members from Dallas, Alamo, OKC, & Tulsa bringing cars.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: Yup the saying in Texas is "If you don't like the weather wait 5 mins. or drive 5 miles"


Dirty ol South said:


> Looks that way, but it is Texas. Today at my sons baseball game it rained somthing fierce. 1.5 miles down the road after leaving it was sunny.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Crazy line to the rest room.at Rangers openong day


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GOOD seats


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Dre is there


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Little photo shoot for Lowrider Confidential on the streets of the Funk.....Lowrider of the year..,...


----------



## 68rida (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey guys, I will be in the dfw area April 29-May 2nd for the pate swap meet, I will not be setting up but can bring any parts you need. I have a ton of 65-68 impala parts available hoods doors glass frames tons of stuff I've collected over the years best way to get ahold of me is by text 918-851-9064 Brandon


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

reyrey1967 said:


> Little photo shoot for Lowrider Confidential on the streets of the Funk.....Lowrider of the year..,...


IS THE SHOW GOING DOWN TODAY?/


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> IS THE SHOW GOING DOWN TODAY?/


Yes sir,

Posted up:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> IS THE SHOW GOING DOWN TODAY?/




Yezzir sorry for the late notice


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: Thank you to all the car clubs & solo riders for the biggest "Dreaming the Cure" car show to date........It was a huge success.........


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh and my son's first show with his new bike we built for him this year.


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

jvasquez said:


> Oh and my son's first show with his new bike we built for him this year.
> 
> View attachment 1624554


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

jvasquez said:


> Oh and my son's first show with his new bike we built for him this year.
> 
> View attachment 1624554


Congrats i missed you out there homie thanks for coming out.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

jvasquez said:


> View attachment 1624498
> View attachment 1624506
> View attachment 1624514
> View attachment 1624522
> ...



Great pics homie.....


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Who took best of show???? I hope the brown six 3.......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

show67 said:


> Who took best of show???? I hope the brown six 3.......



Yup heard call his name for 1st in some class


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

reyrey1967 said:


> jvasquez said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and my son's first show with his new bike we built for him this year.
> ...


Yeah bro i was asking for you. Next time for sure. I'll be around more for sure this year.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Damn I missed a good one. Hangovers are a helluva drug hahah


----------



## Dirty ol South (Aug 2, 2014)

Almost got me too, Showed up around 3.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Damn I missed a good one. Hangovers are a helluva drug hahah



Lol i was wondering where you were......seen your bro there. Oh well next time


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice Pics Brother Wish I Could've Made It But Had To Work.. Cant Want For The Next Big One..:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

VeronikA said:


> Working on door vintage sign... once it will be dry enough I will scratch it a lil bit and then will see... should fit to my old truck paint  it's just acrylic paint ... I did that just for fun and why Dickies and Fort Worth? Because I love Dickies and my truck and Dickies are from Forth Worth too
> 
> 
> Thanks everybody for stopping by and great support! I need you! And I really appreciate that!!
> ...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup::h5: Hell yeah that's wuts up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I member that!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

You member...?......when my homies tell me that I say " No I'm trying to forget"...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Out cruzn in dallas today. I love fuel injection. Havent started her in weeks and my optima Batt is still hela strong and she fires right up and ready to cruz. No warm up bullshit.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Already!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

dunk420 said:


> Out cruzn in dallas today. I love fuel injection. Havent started her in weeks and my optima Batt is still hela strong and she fires right up and ready to cruz. No warm up bullshit.....



Dam thats what up. I wish my bucket had fuel injection. Must be nice


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

I aint never gonna get this thing done!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> I aint never gonna get this thing done!!  :nicoderm:


I remember that feeling don't give up bro you almost there


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Who's got a complete 64 rear end they wanna sell me?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

blanco said:


> I remember that feeling don't give up bro you almost there



Not when i was that close. Before that i wanted to quit a bunch of times. If your car runs and its painted there should be no excuse why you donr bust it out at your event no sooner no later no excuses. Believe it sucks while your are working on it but when you finish thats what time it is.


----------



## Dirty ol South (Aug 2, 2014)

drove my car around today after fixing a transmission leak. So far so good. Had some one ton coils cut and put in. Had to shorten my chains to get my standing three back. Prolly gonna put 14" cylinders in there and make up the difference.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: Nice


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Not when i was that close. Before that i wanted to quit a bunch of times. If your car runs and its painted there should be no excuse why you donr bust it out at your event no sooner no later no excuses. Believe it sucks while your are working on it but when you finish thats what time it is.



This was the point I wanted to quit...........Someone could have hit a lick if they would have asked if I wanted to sell it........... lol :biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Contenplated selling a few times.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Contenplated selling a few times.



I've been there..........glad I didn't though. To me once you get it running was the best part because then I could get it to wherever I needed to take, before had to get the homies, neighbors, wifey, kiddos, ssssssshhhhhheeeeeeettttt whoever was available to help me push it up on the car dolly. Once I got it running the waters wasn't so rough anymore. I remember driving it up and down the street sitting on a tire with no exhaust straight headers sounded like a hotrod lol


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Here's Mine When I Wanted To Stop... LOL Yeah Right.. Long Nights Blood Sweet Tears :biggrin:















DONT STOP!!!!


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

This Sh!t Still Has Me Cracking Up...LMAO


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Here's Mine When I Wanted To Stop... LOL Yeah Right.. Long Nights Blood Sweet Tears :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Man if that isn't motivation I don't know what is............


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> This Sh!t Still Has Me Cracking Up...LMAO


:roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Loco 61 said:


> This Sh!t Still Has Me Cracking Up...LMAO


lmao Carlos!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Gotta roll, one way or another^^^^!!!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Paschal High school show today


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Getting closer


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:naughty:


817Lowrider said:


> Getting closer


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> Getting closer


uffin:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:wave: ULC tonight...........


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> :wave: ULC tonight...........


messed It :banghead:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

That's koo al lotra........we raised little over 10k at "Dreaming The Cure" and 4 stacks at Paschal High School pretty GOOD for some Lowriders.......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> That's koo al lotra........we raised little over 10k at "Dreaming The Cure" and 4 stacks at Paschal High School pretty GOOD for some Lowriders.......


That's Really Good... Its Always Good To Help Out The Community :thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yezzir that's what it's all about making history together for a GOOD cause. If one lowrider shines we all shine.........,?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

This weekend


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Getting ready to go to majestix cruise if anybody wants to go hmu


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Majesix cruise night at Papas on NW Hwy last night. GOOD to see some homies from Funky Town up there.....????✌?️


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> This weekend[/QUOTE
> 
> It was pretty GOOD weather.....?


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Got my engine running yesterday was a good day!!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: :h5: To me that was the best part..........


show67 said:


> Got my engine running yesterday was a good day!!!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> :thumbsup: :h5: To me that was the best part..........


 yes sir good feeling


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

show67 said:


> Got my engine running yesterday was a good day!!!


Pics or it didn't happen!! :nicoderm:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!! :nicoderm:


No pictures got a video


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

show67 said:


> No pictures got a video



Even better......


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Even better......


X817 :yes: Post it Noel!! :nicoderm:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> X817 :yes: Post it Noel!! :nicoderm:


What's up dre how is the 64 coming bro???


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

show67 said:


> What's up dre how is the 64 coming bro???


 Slow!!  :nicoderm:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Slow!!  :nicoderm:


Need them 520s bro u still have them??


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

show67 said:


> Need them 520s bro u still have them??


:yes: $550 Picked up at the casa!! LMK!! :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> Slow!!  :nicoderm:


Pick up the pace Dre Memorial day week endvis right around the corner homie gotta be out & plaqued for the True Classics event homie. Show evyerbody how dem Fort Worth boyz do the dam thang......


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Pick up the pace Dre Memorial day week endvis right around the corner homie gotta be out & plaqued for the True Classics event homie. Show evyerbody how dem Fort Worth boyz do the dam thang......


Last minute custom is in town all ready


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Pick up the pace Dre Memorial day week endvis right around the corner homie gotta be out & plaqued for the True Classics event homie. Show evyerbody how dem Fort Worth boyz do the dam thang......


I heard that!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> :yes: $550 Picked up at the casa!! LMK!! :nicoderm:


Cool bro pm u number


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Anybody want to buy my rolling full wrap frame with chrome goodies that I have under my 64 vert. Comes wit uppers, lowers, wish bone and rear trailing arms all molded reenforced and chromed. Rear end has some chrome and some paint. Taking offers. Going another way. Real offers call 817-709-4391 chris


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam wish i needed it.....


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:dunno: Any pics of the Malo show this weekend?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I didn't see much


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Sold the 6Fo!! :buttkick: Getting into Honda Accord!! :rimshot::nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bbbbbbbbbbwwwwhhhhhhhhaaaaaahhhhhhhhhaaaaaaa


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Anybody want to buy my rolling full wrap frame with chrome goodies that I have under my 64 vert. Comes wit uppers, lowers, wish bone and rear trailing arms all molded reenforced and chromed. Rear end has some chrome and some paint. Taking offers. Going another way. Real offers call 817-709-4391 chris








[/QUOTE]


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsdown: Im tired of all the rainy week ends.....:facepalm:


----------



## Philip75 (Mar 20, 2013)

right there with you bro.:yessad:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I heard that


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:werd:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:dunno: Almost felt like a drought for a minute then it started pouring for about an hour and a half.............:guns: pinche channel 5 got it right again


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> :dunno: Almost felt like a drought for a minute then it started pouring for about an hour and a half.............:guns: pinche channel 5 got it right again


lmao. You show you going to this weekend?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Which one? I might try to do something in my brothers truck


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

MAJESTIX said:


>



Nice line up Big X.


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Sunday May 24th*


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Which one? I might try to do something in my brothers truck


Haha already I'm going to the sweet dreams show. If it don't rain


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Is There A ULC MEETING TONIGHT?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


> Is There A ULC MEETING TONIGHT?



Not till next week


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Fort Worth Classics picnic


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Sweet Dreams benifit car show


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

This Saturday Night!! Rosemont Park!! 6PM Roll Out 7PM!!







Then come join us on Sunday at Historic Trinity Park!!







:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yesir


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yes sir i've been waiting for this....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Aye!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

TTT


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> This Saturday Night!! Rosemont Park!! 6PM Roll Out 7PM!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bump for the True Classics homie hopefully the weather will cooperate.....


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Due to inclement weather and safety concerns we decided to postpone our annual cruise and picnic. A later date will be announced as we review the calendar. Thank you for your continued support. :yessad:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsdown::around::ugh::twak::guns::machinegun:........TEXAS weather........:buttkick::rant::run::banghead::angry::barf:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Strictly Familia benefit car wash today in Haltom City


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yo yo yo


----------



## Dirty ol South (Aug 2, 2014)

anyone got front bumper fillers for a regal?


----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

:ninja:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

Who's that in the back ground? 





Loco 61 said:


> Here's Mine When I Wanted To Stop... LOL Yeah Right.. Long Nights Blood Sweet Tears :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> :ninja:


:buttkick:


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)

show67 said:


> :buttkick:




:finger:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

sixty7imp said:


> :finger:


 :roflmao:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

some niners fan.. lol... Sup Carlos




sixty7imp said:


> Who's that in the back ground?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

great day for a cruise !! had to pull the 55 rag out and take a spin.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

8t4mc said:


> great day for a cruise !! had to pull the 55 rag out and take a spin.


Pics


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top......for pics of the 55rag


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Dyam.... let's c........


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

My 46 is moving along. Used her to haul two big bed full boxes during our move this weekend. Drives like new...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I lost a brother Sunday. We are throwing a car show for him on Sunday June 14th 2015. Please come out and kick it with me for my boy. 

We are also taking donation gofundme.com/Chente


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear man...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks bro


----------



## Dirty ol South (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


>



:angel: My Prayer Go Out To Your Family..


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

8t4mc said:


> great day for a cruise !! had to pull the 55 rag out and take a spin.


:wow:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Great turn out. Raised over 5 grand


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Chris you move to Burleson?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Big Shout out to our local lowrider community!! We at TRUE CLASSICS lost a brother, husband, father and above most a great man!! Everyone came together to help us raise some funds to help his beautiful family he left behind!! RIP CHENTE!! You will be forever missed!! :tears: :angel: :nicoderm:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


>


 :tears: :angel:


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

817.TX. said:


> Big Shout out to our local lowrider community!! We at TRUE CLASSICS lost a brother, husband, father and above most a great man!! Everyone came together to help us raise some funds to help his beautiful family he left behind!! RIP CHENTE!! You will be forever missed!! :tears: :angel: :nicoderm:


ALREADY!! RIP CHENTE!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

RIP Chente


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Anybody have any 64 Impala tailight lenses for sale?


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

817.TX. said:


> :tears: :angel:


Sorry for you lost dre!


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

jbrazy said:


> Anybody have any 64 Impala tailight lenses for sale?


I have some used ones pm you number!!!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*$$$*

Anyone got an ak47 , for sale?


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What's good blanco pm me your numbers


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

817Lowrider said:


> What's good blanco pm me your numbers


PM Sent


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

npazzin said:


> Anyone got an ak47 , for sale?


 hunting season already


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Coca Pearl said:


> hunting season already


Always


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Walker Texas Ranger 1997*


----------



## Dirty ol South (Aug 2, 2014)

sick!


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Any car shows this weekend? :wave:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't think so bro. Msg me your number bro.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Save the date & share us on social media.........(Events subject to change)


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yesir


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Knew I could count on them True Classic boyz....


817Lowrider said:


> Yesir


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

anyone interested in trading their car for my cutlass and my 64?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

slowly Putin in more work. Slowly. Lol


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Important information about the GT event, check out the "show & events fourm" for the latest up to date info thanks.....


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hmu if anyone is interested (817) 495-4945 need not be present to win big prizes but we will be giving out other prizes at day of show


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

A week and a half away....... Hope to see everyone there?


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Any shows going on this Sunday?


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

New Page!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

An den?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:naughty: ULC tomorrow (Thurs.) at Chuyitos on N. Main St.............:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dancing last night cruising tonight......only two rules gotta come correct & you gotta have a GOODTIME$....... :thumbsup:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Quinceañera escort 8/01/2015*


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:inout:bump......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Cowtown cars & coffee every 2nd saturday of the month...new location University @ Lancaster on the east side of the stadium....8 am till 10 am pretty koo a little bit of everything, something for everyone.....


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:inout: :nicoderm:


----------



## blanco (Jan 21, 2006)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Tru familia car show this weekend. Rock wood park


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Hell yeah first TF then Majestix cruise night.....busy busy busy


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ULC tomorrow......hope to every one der ......Chuyitos N. MAIN ST in the historical Norside Foritos.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What's good


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Any car shows this weekend?:wave:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

Loco 61 said:


>


What up alex how everything???


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Just working brothers. What you been up to


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bump


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Cruise tonight if anybody down to show our D town brothas some Funky Town luv......


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

This was the parade last Saturday morning


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ttt


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

New to the Ft Worth area.....Originally from Abilene Texas been Riding for a while just new to the scene....Ive meet some cool people so far but if you see me out say whats up. They Call me "Chucky or ChuckDogg"


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome to the DFW


----------



## LayitLowrider (Aug 6, 2014)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/video/det...Deeproducer&qid=1442870509&ref_=sr_1_2&sr=8-2


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> This was the parade last Saturday morning


Looks like you had fun Rey. :thumbsup:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

npazzin said:


> Welcome to the DFW


appreciate it homie


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:naughty: yup it was fun.....need to chop it up again brotha..


topd0gg said:


> Looks like you had fun Rey. :thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Welcome to the Dee Ef Dub Chucky looks like you shouldn't be hard to spot with that kleen azz bombita..........


LENETOWNTX said:


> New to the Ft Worth area.....Originally from Abilene Texas been Riding for a while just new to the scene....Ive meet some cool people so far but if you see me out say whats up. They Call me "Chucky or ChuckDogg"
> 
> 
> View attachment 1753505
> View attachment 1753513


:wave:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Welcome to the Dee Ef Dub Chucky looks like you shouldn't be hard to spot with that kleen azz bombita..........:wave:



Thanks bro I'm just trying to keep up with all the clean rides I've seen around. I'll have to check out that 67 some more too.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm: ULC meeting this Thurs. @ Chuyitos on N.Main St. in the historical North Side FW. hope to see everyone there...........:wave:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Who's going this Sunday?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## show67 (Apr 21, 2010)

To the top


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yup reppin the big FUNK at the Dallas cruisers cruise ....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Posted up deep in Foritos Tejaztlan


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Been having the Cruz itch with all this awesome weather so I pulled my bitchs out for a pre cowboys game warm up. Roll em both round the block and move all the fluids n such. Also new garage is coming togather.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Posted up deep in Foritos Tejaztlan


All posted up at turtles house. That's one cool as homie


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


dunk420 said:


>


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:drama: ULC Thurs, at Chuyitos in Norside on N.Main St...........


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Chillin and cruizin with the family at sonic


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

What's good


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Got board at the job so I design and made some Felix badges for fun.


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

I can put any city on them


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:h5:It's going down in Funky Town.....save the date (Cowboys play an away game @ 4 pm that day) Nov.15 from 12 to 5. We will be sell plates, raffles, alcohol beverages, live music, foot ball games on big screens inside, dj music all day long, giving out 20 awards. $15 pre-regersterd $20 the day of. Bring your cameras cause we will have models posing. All so bring the kids we will have entertainment for the kids also. Hmu for more info?? ?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


>


Pm sent:rimshot:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

I'll be there bro 




reyrey1967 said:


> It's going down in Funky Town.....save the date (Cowboys play an away game @ 4 pm that day) Nov.15 from 12 to 5. We will be sell plates, raffles, alcohol beverages, live music, foot ball games on big screens inside, dj music all day long, giving out 20 awards. $15 pre-regersterd $20 the day of. Bring your cameras cause we will have models posing. All so bring the kids we will have entertainment for the kids also. Hmu for more info?? ?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks Chucky......


LENETOWNTX said:


> I'll be there bro


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Put about 8 hours worth of body work in today also had my Pops follow me around dallas today... that's what it's always been about is me and him rolling together. now we just have to finish the paint and body and we can roll to the shows n not just the hood. Also had to mock up the grill... new chrome waiting for clean paint.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Posted up at the State Fair of Texas for the ULA.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Swap meet this weekend. lone star park.


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:facepalm:Hope It Don't Rain To Much..:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Swap meet starts Friday? Rey you going to the hop in the park?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Sup Chucky that was the plan before the the rain threw a wrench in our whole week end..... we still planing to go just gonna wait it out a lil....looks like the swap meet might be a wash out too huh


LENETOWNTX said:


> Swap meet starts Friday? Rey you going to the hop in the park?


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

found this swap meet dubbed the largest in the world... looks pretty cool. i think me n my dad going next year. its every oct. 

ITS OUTA STATE BUT FUK IT

http://blog.caranddriver.com/treasure-hunting-at-hershey-the-worlds-largest-old-car-swap-meet/


also went to eat at chuys at lunch today and found half of my dream car... that 59.....



















TGIF


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

dunk420 said:


> found this swap meet dubbed the largest in the world... looks pretty cool. i think me n my dad going next year. its every oct.
> 
> ITS OUTA STATE BUT FUK IT
> 
> ...


Needs 59 Texas plates!! :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Or 59 Mexico was be bad azz too


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Coo bro I'm going to try and make it too. I'm going out of town Saturday. If I make it back in time Sunday then I'll go. But I have my driver glass out getting a new one made so if it's raining I'll have to sit this one out.


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Rain or shine (more like rain or not)


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

check this bad ass ride out....


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

im looking for the owner of the red bomb drop top. i belive he is in the pachucos car club and his name may be victor.. can any body help? my cell is 817-709-4391 if any body knows him... Got a guy that would like to get some input on it....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

The raffle $5ea*

Big Prizes
Yeti cooler
Beats by Dr. Dre head phones
Budweiser Neon Light

Other remaining prizes
BBQ Grill
Bud light beach/porch chair
$25 gift card Olive Garden
$25 gift card-movie tavern
3 baskets from Aunt lala
Signed boxing gloves signed by
FW champions.
2 sets of Lowrider Confidential magazine valued at $180 ea
4 tickets Movie Tavern
Fishing rod & reel
Dallas Cowboys beer mug
Possibly more GOODies TBA...


I will have tickets for sale at the ULC & maybe the ULA the Thurs before the benefit show. I will also have pre-regerstration forums for $15......
With this many prizes (over 15) we will have raffles starting at 2 pm then every 30 mins after that. Need not be present to win 4 big items...BUT must be present to win from the bar-b-que grill down, every ticket that gets pulled and you are not present the ticket will not be eligible for the big prizes. 
RAMON AYALA tickets...... Hit me up for more info (817) 495-4945✌


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

HH FW


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*November Events*


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Update: flyer share us on Facebook, hmu the raffle $5ea 

Big Prizes do not need be present to win:
Yeti cooler
Beats by Dr. Dre head phones
Budweiser Neon Light

Other remaining prizes 
Bubwieser BBQ Grill
Bud light beach/porch chair
$25 gift card Olive Garden
$25 gift card-movie tavern
Signed boxing gloves signed by
FW champions, other boxing memorabilia (such as gloves signed by Broner, ect.....)
2 sets of Lowrider Confidential magazine valued at $180 ea
4 tickets Movie Tavern
Fishing rod & reel, 2
Dallas Cowboys beer mugs, baskets by aunt LaLa......

With this many prizes we will have raffles starting at 2 pm (Ramon Ayala tickets to Billy Bob's same night as event) then every 30 mins after that. Need not be present to win 3 big items...Hmu if interested (817) 495-4945 I will have tickets at the ULC for sale on Thurs.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

whats good funk


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Rey where can I get some of that Moonshine? Haha


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Lol you don't want none that stuff is poison haha


LENETOWNTX said:


> Rey where can I get some of that Moonshine? Haha


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ULC toy drive was off the chain this week end.......:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Tomorrow tomorrow tomorrow.....rain or shine we have enough entertainment to Take it inside and have an event there......100% of the proceeds are going to the OG Lee DeLeon ( one of the original members of Los Firmes cc), concert football game raffles food. So come on FW let's come together like we always do and make this a successful event for this OG lowrider....


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Click the gear symbol watch in HD*


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Picked up this 60 yesterday. Needs a little work but over all a good car.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:wow::thumbsup:Nice come up homie............


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> Picked up this 60 yesterday. Needs a little work but over all a good car.


Nice car main. You gona keep it or flip it. U allready got a couple projects. Im looking for a 64 or older wagon to build if anybody knows ware one is. Got cash or a super solid 63 twodoor hard top non ss to trade.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Idk what I'm doing with it. It runs. Just needs to finish a few things to it.


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Turtle has a 62 wagon I'm sure he will sell


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

juangotti said:


> Idk what I'm doing with it. It runs. Just needs to finish a few things to it.


is it complete?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

npazzin said:


> is it complete?


oh yeah. I got a bunch of extra parts too


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> Picked up this 60 yesterday. Needs a little work but over all a good car.



:thumbsup:
~


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

817Lowrider said:


> Picked up this 60 yesterday. Needs a little work but over all a good car.


Nice score :thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks bro


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Big week end going down in Foros Tejas....:run:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Pretty koo pic Da Funk definitely in tha casa....


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:ninja:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Early Marry Christmas to all of you


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> View attachment 1799610


Looking better allreada.....


----------



## jspekdc2 (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice score on the 60 homie.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Merry Christmas DFW......


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Hope everyone had a good Christmas


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Everyone be safe tonight. Stay home if you can an hopefully I see everybody next year. 2016 baby....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

X2


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Heard there was a hop in t g e funk today war da word? Did it go down?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I cruised by about 3rd it was a GOOD turn out. I heard it was about 6 or 7 cars for the hop.


dunk420 said:


> Heard there was a hop in t g e funk today war da word? Did it go down?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

it was deep!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

HMU if anybody wants a chance to win a grand prize of 43" Toshiba LED TV 2nd place is $100 visa gift card 3rd place is $50 visa gift card. Drawing will be on thurs. Feb.4 at the ULA in Dallas. NEED NOT BE PRESENT to WIN. $2 ea or 3 for $5. HMU (817)495-4945 or hit up any GOODTIME$ member. GOOD luck and thanks for the support....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Repping in Rowlett today. Car show befitting the tornado victims of that area. Raised about 8k. Over 200 registered entries.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

Nice 62 :boink:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

He's a member out of Mesquite......


Los 210 said:


> Nice 62 :boink:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Come on Foros we got this one going on for the kiddos bring the family out and enjoy a day in January, rain,snow,sleet,ice or sunshine it's going down. Share us on any social media....thanks fam.....


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

First meeting of the year tomorrow for the ULC at Chuyitos in Norside FW....GT will be selling raffle tickets so bring some ca$h homies, hope to see you guys there.....


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill be there!! :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Koo see you in a few Dre.....


817.TX. said:


> Ill be there!! :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's going down in Ag town....pedal scrapin show


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Just announced NB Riderz We Be IN the casa At 1pm.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

My Name is Lennny. LMAO Rey you a fool.

https://youtu.be/AZ9c52gTBDY


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

LMAO......I knew it was GOODTIME$....I like when he brushes himself off when he gets denied


817Lowrider said:


> My Name is Lennny. LMAO Rey you a fool.
> 
> https://youtu.be/AZ9c52gTBDY


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> LMAO......I knew it was GOODTIME$....I like when he brushes himself off when he gets denied


 bwhahaha


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Swap meet this week end.....


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yesir


----------



## Philip75 (Mar 20, 2013)

where


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Here you go


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Any good stuff at the swap meet?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Nah.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Agreed.


817Lowrider said:


> Nah.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Any one got some Dayton adapters?


----------



## Philip75 (Mar 20, 2013)

anyone got dayton's for sale


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

What's good 817


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> Any one got some Dayton adapters?


Ive got a,set of uni 5 lug adapters but there not dayton brand. China.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Going down tonight at the ULA ...get your ticket there...

3900 W Davis St

Dallas, TX 75211

United States


reyrey1967 said:


> HMU if anybody wants a chance to win a grand prize of 43" Toshiba LED TV 2nd place is $100 visa gift card 3rd place is $50 visa gift card. Drawing will be on thurs. Feb.4 at the ULA in Dallas. NEED NOT BE PRESENT to WIN. $2 ea or 3 for $5. HMU (817)495-4945 or hit up any GOODTIME$ member. GOOD luck and thanks for the support....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ULC this Thursday at Chuyitos on N. Main St ....hope to see you guys there...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yep Ill be there bro


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:rimshot:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Almost forgot thee original Don Juan......fo real tho....:naughty:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## tples65 (Aug 3, 2006)

Pros and cons on media blast. Any good places in Fort Worth TX?


----------



## DM83CS (Apr 17, 2009)

Anything going down next weekend in DFW???


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Nothing going on this week end according to the ULC calender homie. Next big lowrider event won't be till Easter Sunday


DM83CS said:


> Anything going down next weekend in DFW???


----------



## phatjoe0615 (Nov 2, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Nothing going on this week end according to the ULC calender homie. Next big lowrider event won't be till Easter Sunday


Where is it located?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Although there is a huge swap meet over in Decatur TX this week end.......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ULC (Tarrant county) will be at Gateway park in FW. ULA (Dallas county) will be at Flag Pole Hill park in Dallas.....


phatjoe0615 said:


> Where is it located?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Any takers? Looking for company's who want to sponsor our event. Hit me or Joe T up for more information......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Close up


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Although there is a huge swap meet over in Decatur TX this week end.......


Had a good time out there. Picked up a few things


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam you lucky......me I was so busy this weekend i didn't even get to make it out there....


817Lowrider said:


> Had a good time out there. Picked up a few things


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Dam you lucky......me I was so busy this weekend i didn't even get to make it out there....


It was cool bro. Even the chuyitos meet and greet was bad ass yesterday


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I miss the meeting last week and it wasn't on the ULC calender I have dammit...


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Yeah bro. Packed. Good times


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

So echo lake easter or no?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

npazzin said:


> So echo lake easter or no?


 you can but I'll be at gateway park


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

looking for a bag for my bucket......hmu


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

What's good Dfw? What's going down in FW this next few months?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

None that I know of till Easter Chucky....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)




----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking forward to a great Easter weekend out at Gateway Park!! :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

DFW take Easter serious 3 lowrider happenings in the Dee EF DUB......


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Any pics of the picnics in Foros?


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Any pics of the picnics in Foros?


I didn't stay in town ill have to get some off Facebook lol


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Any pics of the picnics in Foros?


I snapped this pic of you riding in the medical district on Saturday!! :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ha that's my hood...thanks Dre....


817.TX. said:


> I snapped this pic of you riding in the medical district on Saturday!! :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Did you go back home for Easter Chucky?


LENETOWNTX said:


> I didn't stay in town ill have to get some off Facebook lol


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

gateway was weak bro. pretty sure echlake park was poppin but i aint trippin. i had a good time.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Did you go back home for Easter Chucky?


Yes sir my car is going thru some changes and I got off work and the wife wanted to go home. So missed my first Easter in Fort Worth


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Didn't see a lot of pictures bro


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Orale can't wait to see you bust out with the bomb. I wasn't in Thee Funk either, this was a ULA year for us. It's was bad azz, jam packed with lolo's easter egg hunt was off the chain. We had gone a couple of years ago and it sucked. My kiddos enjoyed them selves this year. We scheduled to do Easter in FW next year.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ULC this Thurs.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

I have a few parts that I'm looking to get rid of from a 51 Chevy, mostly drivetrain and engine parts. If you or anyone you know wanting these parts let me know. So for that I know of that I will be getting rid of is a toretube rearend with all new brake work, and two transmissions. Engine parts that I have are in storage that I will dig out


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dreaming the Cure show.....


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Great show!! :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:yes:agreed


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

:h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> :h5: :nicoderm:



BEAT ME TOO IT


----------



## dunk420 (May 26, 2008)

Who going to swap meet this Saturday?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Where at TMS?


dunk420 said:


> Who going to swap meet this Saturday?


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

yesir!


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Added an MC to the fleet!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:looking GOOD homie


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

817Lowrider said:


> Added an MC to the fleet!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looking good Juan.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

This is what We are doing for the sponsor spots and vendors. Any questions hmu 

Sponsors are $100 and can set up as a vendor both days if they want. 

Non sponsor booths will be $50 for either day or $75 for both days. Must be paid prior to event. 

Spaces are limited for the sponsor on the shirts and are filling up fast....


Also some hotel info in case you want to spend the night in Big D...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

The Fort Worth Classics.....the spit was packed


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Foritos looking GOOD up in dem streets....:thumbsup:


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Posted up at my bros house!! 









Little cruise around the FUNK!! 








:nicoderm:


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*This coming Sunday May 29th*


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

*Lil buddies*

My son's pedal car, had to zip tie it so he don't fuck it up


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

That's bad azz....:thumbsup:


npazzin said:


> My son's pedal car, had to zip tie it so he don't fuck it up


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Appreciate it, he's only a year and a half. Gots nicer car than me


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Haha I'm building a bike then a stroller.............


npazzin said:


> Appreciate it, he's only a year and a half. Gots nicer car than me


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's going down today


817.TX. said:


> :h5: :nicoderm:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

From the cruise Saturday


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Great weekend. Appreciate all who came out.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

A few pics from this week end......


----------



## austin (May 27, 2012)




----------



## austin (May 27, 2012)




----------



## austin (May 27, 2012)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


austin said:


> View attachment 1880241


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Straight Loyalty @ Riverside Park and Clyde James Bike Show in Haltom City going down this weekend!! Should be a good weekend here in the Funk!! :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Straight Loyalty @ Riverside Park and Clyde James Bike Show in Haltom City going down this weekend!! Should be a good weekend here in the Funk!! :nicoderm:


What day?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Another 4 event Sunday in the Dee eF dub [W]......2 car shows in DTown and a bike show and car show on Foros. Also a car show at O'REILLY'S on Belknap tomorrow.


----------



## 817.TX. (Sep 7, 2007)

Coca Pearl said:


> What day?


Sunday!! 6-12-16. Clyde James 10am-2pm Straight Loyalty :nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

817.TX. said:


> Sunday!! 6-12-16. Clyde James 10am-2pm Straight Loyalty :nicoderm:


I missed out. I came to Keller, tx last Saturday and end up leaving the same day


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Saturday June 25th - 6pm til 10pm*


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Big week end for the DFW......Bajitos & RO having an actual cruise and The big X (Majestix) having they're monthly hang out. Gotta make one......:h5:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ULC this Thursday


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Aye! Saved my account!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup: you GoT lucky


LENETOWNTX said:


> Aye! Saved my account!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Posted up at the ULC last night. Looking GOOD Dre....


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Pappas Cruise Night - 6/25/16*


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz video:thumbsup:


MAJESTIX said:


>


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ULC tonight Roy's sports bar tomorrow, cruise and hop on Saturday, picnic chill and grill on Sunday. busy weekend DFW


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Well, after the password bs. I figured it would be dead in here


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:rimshot:Sup Fellas!


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Anyone looking for a g body? I have a 79 cutlass supreme, I need to get out the way. If anyone is interested let me know


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam bro you should have took it to our event. We had some members come out here every year from Indiana that luv them GBodys....


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Guess I missed that , still need it gone


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Got one login back...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:wave: welcome back......


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Appreciate it ?


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

And I thought this website was dead


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's just in a coma.....


npazzin said:


> And I thought this website was dead


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Aye


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Almost there


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Looking real GOOD.....:nicoderm:


juangotti said:


> Almost there


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks bro. Lil by lil


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Rollin back from Dallas


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Looking GOOD Chucky....


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

ROLLERZ show was live.


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

LENETOWNTX said:


> Rollin back from Dallas


Nice looking ride


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Does anyone know it Hoptober Fest still goes on?


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Coca Pearl said:


> Does anyone know it Hoptober Fest still goes on?


Yes ULA hoptoberfest is in Dallas


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

juangotti said:


> Yes ULA hoptoberfest is in Dallas


Do you know the date yet?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Anyone got a hood for a 63?


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*Saturday August 20th - 6pm til 10pm*


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Oct.2 at Flag Pole Hill....


juangotti said:


> Yes ULA hoptoberfest is in Dallas


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

saturday


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

juangotti said:


> saturday


X817 8-27-2016


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Any swap meets coming up? :dunno:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Any pictures from the High Class or Majestics show over the week end?


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

reyrey1967 said:


> Oct.2 at Flag Pole Hill....


Thanks guys


----------



## smoney4391 (Jan 27, 2004)

Does someone know of any car shows this weekend?


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Any pictures from the High Class or Majestics show over the week end?


Here's our line up:


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Majestics Picnic, September 4, 2016:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

Whats up fellow Tejanos. I just moved to Arlington Tx and i have a set of original 72 spoke triple gold daytons that need to be rebuilt, some of the spokes are lose and is leaking air out of my tires. Do you guys have any idea where i could get my rims fix or where i can send them to? Thanks in advance!


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Here you go bro JB Wire Wheel (682)223-1638


-PSYCHO- said:


> Whats up fellow Tejanos. I just moved to Arlington Tx and i have a set of original 72 spoke triple gold daytons that need to be rebuilt, some of the spokes are lose and is leaking air out of my tires. Do you guys have any idea where i could get my rims fix or where i can send them to? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Anyone know of a 76-77 Monte Carlo for sale in DFW, prefer to be uncut, hit me up 87-845-8332


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GOODTIME$ today at the swap meet.....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

This Saturday Night 11-5-16 Meet up on Main St and Long Ave 7pm-7:30pm (weather permitting). We cruising down Main St. thru downtown and back a couple of times or until we get ran off!! :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Orale....


81.7.TX. said:


> This Saturday Night 11-5-16 Meet up on Main St and Long Ave 7pm-7:30pm (weather permitting). We cruising down Main St. thru downtown and back a couple of times or until we get ran off!! :nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Hopefully, you don't get run off at all. 
I miss those day when it was cruising damn near till dawn


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yup let's keep it civilize


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> Yup let's keep it civilize


It ain't the 90's, lol


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bring a toy Lowrider comunity.....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Out with my club doing the dam thang in Foros.....


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Heard there was going to be people out this weekend again? :dunno: :nicoderm:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> Out with my club doing the dam thang in Foros.....


Damn! Someone needs a A Arm extension.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

^^^^^Agreed^^^^ I'm selling raffle tickets for pursue baskets to to raise monies for some anyone wanna buy some?


RobLBC said:


> Damn! Someone needs a A Arm extension.


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> ^^^^^Agreed^^^^ I'm selling raffle tickets for pursue baskets to to raise monies for some anyone wanna buy some?


Is this a cruise for ******* who are mad that Trump won?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Just for bitches that stalk other men....


Marty McFly said:


> Is this a cruise for ******* who are mad that Trump won?


----------



## CHEVELLE73KC (Nov 12, 2016)

Nice


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Whats poppin Foros!! :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

At Arelio's earlier today. Not Cali but still real GOOD turn out.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Anyone know when the the next ULC meeting is scheduled for?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> Anyone know when the the next ULC meeting is scheduled for?


Un
Lifted
Car

Meetings :rimshot:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

:roflmao:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GT DFW reppin in East LA.....:nicoderm:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> GT DFW reppin in East LA.....:nicoderm:


Nice Cadillac with extended A Arms.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dang nuthing gets past you ....captin obvious...:thumbsup:


RobLBC said:


> Nice Cadillac with extended A Arms.


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

My ride New Year's Day


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

LENETOWNTX said:


> View attachment 1945153
> 
> 
> My ride New Year's Day


:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Looking GOOD out there loko. I can see my car through the link basket.....jaja


LENETOWNTX said:


> View attachment 1945153
> 
> 
> My ride New Year's Day


----------



## duncun420 (Aug 7, 2007)

Wad up fort worth. its dunk420 but cant seem to get into my og account. been putting in work on the 46. still got the vert. looks dead in here. this shit use to be popn.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:h5: wuts up bro. Yeah not too many people come through here...any new pics of the 46?


----------



## duncun420 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## duncun420 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## duncun420 (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## duncun420 (Aug 7, 2007)

Still got to wetsand and buff cab and bed. Then install all this crap I've been collecting. Bout ready to tag her. Runs and drives like new.


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)

Been dead for a while, truck looks good


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Dam that's nice. Truck came along way pretty quick


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

Looks Very Nice Chris


----------



## duncun420 (Aug 7, 2007)

Loco 61 said:


> Looks Very Nice Chris


THANKS ALEX HOW U BEEN MAN?


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> way pretty


"Pretty", no wonder you are known as Gayrey, you really are a ******.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

^^^^:roflmao:^^^^


----------



## sixty7imp (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## Panchote817 (Nov 16, 2016)

anybody got a adapter remover for wirewheels they wouldnt mind selling me??


i got the adapters but not the hex wrench to remove em


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

Panchote817 said:


> anybody got a adapter remover for wirewheels they wouldnt mind selling me??
> 
> 
> i got the adapters but not the hex wrench to remove em


Check eBay


----------



## duncun420 (Aug 7, 2007)

More work to 46....


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:


duncun420 said:


> More work to 46....


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Looks clean Chris


----------



## duncun420 (Aug 7, 2007)

Truck is just about done. Can't wait for summer


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Looks like summer ain't ready for you..


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

Whats popping FOROS!! Lets light the grill at Trinity Park this weekend!! Whos down?? :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Got a cruise today for a little girl with a brain tumor if y'all ar down


81.7.TX. said:


> Whats popping FOROS!! Lets light the grill at Trinity Park this weekend!! Whos down?? :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I hear they're having something at Rockwood park today


----------



## duncun420 (Aug 7, 2007)

dyam I need to pep in here on weekend... did I miss something at rockwood park?


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

My impala was down over the weekend!!  Guess I need to wait til Dreaming the Cure April 9th!! :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Naw I must of mis heard..I took a cruise yesterday through trinity & rockwood and didn't see anything.


duncun420 said:


> dyam I need to pep in here on weekend... did I miss something at rockwood park?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

A few pics from Dreaming The Cure show this past Sunday...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Two of the baddest rags at the show. My dream car 52 from Pachucos cc and Tony's 64 clean AF:fool2:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

ULA 2017


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Kleenex ass bomb from Amigos Dallas


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

uffin: cruising to the park, dipping in the park & and Rollin out the park.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GOODTIME$ DFW had a deep line up (all GT except for blue coupe. Came from Kansas "Playtime cc".)


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

::nicoderm:GT DFW


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

reyrey1967 said:


> ::nicoderm:GT DFW


Looking good Rey. :thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks brotha


topd0gg said:


> Looking good Rey. :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:

That 52 rag bomb looks good


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> uffin: cruising to the park, dipping in the park & and Rollin out the park.


Dipping with airbags hahahahaha


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Donk troll...


RobLBC said:


> Dipping with airbags hahahahaha


----------



## duncun420 (Aug 7, 2007)

anything going on in north dallas? I want to take the truck out agin but want to stay close. flag pole hill was nice.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Gas Monkey on Saturday....Vatos y Viclas


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I'll be at the cruise TCcc....


81.7.TX. said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> I'll be at the cruise TCcc....


Caprices with airbags aren't allowed


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Neither are model cars so guess your out...go to the toy section at Walmart so you stay entertained for a few hours


RobLBC said:


> Caprices with airbags aren't allowed


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*IMPALA FEST 1 (2017)*


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

GOODTIME$ & Royalty on them streets doing the dam thang


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice rides


----------



## RobLBC (Nov 24, 2001)

reyrey1967 said:


> GOODTIME$ & Royalty on them streets doing the dam thang


The unextended a Arms on that *** bagged silver Caprice is hillarious.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Shouldn't you be doing a frame up build on your latest model car Roberta? You can paint it like your flag the LGBT (rainbow)


RobLBC said:


> The unextended a Arms on that *** bagged silver Caprice is hillarious.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks bro


Coca Pearl said:


> Nice rides


----------



## duncun420 (Aug 7, 2007)

ANYBODY GOT A FLYER FOR THE SHOW AT JOE POOL LAKE?


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

duncun420 said:


> ANYBODY GOT A FLYER FOR THE SHOW AT JOE POOL LAKE?


I have one leave your cell number I'll text it to you


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

I think Subminetal is having one on Father's Day and i believe High Class is having their 2nd annual there also. Not sure which one your looking for.


duncun420 said:


> ANYBODY GOT A FLYER FOR THE SHOW AT JOE POOL LAKE?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

been a minute posting on here.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Bad azz video shot from a clean azz cutlass:thumbsup:


fortworthmex said:


> been a minute posting on here.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Here you go...


duncun420 said:


> ANYBODY GOT A FLYER FOR THE SHOW AT JOE POOL LAKE?


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Bad azz video shot from a clean azz cutlass:thumbsup:


Thank you sir. Bad azz 67 Rag


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

:h5: thanks


fortworthmex said:


> Thank you sir. Bad azz 67 Rag
> View attachment 1970162


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

A lil tast of Fort Worth....:guns:


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

reyrey1967 said:


> A lil tast of Fort Worth....:guns:


Sounds like you're slurping up dick :rofl:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

It's going down Foros..... who's ready? Saturday July 15 we have Professional motorcycle escorts for the cruise, DJ, cash monies for the hop, event covered by Street Sceen Magazine, from the movie "Lowriders" " Young Hog" will be your MC for the hop. Raffles, vendors, awards all before the picnic. Sunday July 16 at Trinity Park again we would have DJ music, water games for kids & grown folks, raffles and more awards. Come out and kick it with us. GOODie bags for the early birds. This is a family fun filled event so please come correct. Share us on social media, thanks in advance.:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Foros in the house..... at Art's tire shop, in this area you had a 61,62,63,64,65 & 66.


----------



## Panchote817 (Nov 16, 2016)

reyrey1967 said:


> Foros in the house..... at Art's tire shop, in this area you had a 61,62,63,64,65 & 66.



ayee man that 61 is godly


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Agreed, 61 Ace rag? Best 60's impala in my opinion....jmo


Panchote817 said:


> ayee man that 61 is godly


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Downtown Dallas :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

And the count down begins.........


----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

reyrey1967 said:


> And the count down begins.........


See you out there bro!! :nicoderm:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Appreciate the support True Classics:thumbsup:


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Meet & greet on Friday(don't come if you don't drink lol)Saturday professional motorcycle escort cruise,DJ music, La Cabrona super model will be there, all the way from Cali "Young Hogg" cash money hopping contest, raffles ( 13in ww, dewalt drill, tecate neon sign, 2 boy bikes, fire sticks, and a bunch of fill me prizes after the big stuff is gone. $2.00 ea. Or 3 for $5. Event shirts $15 or 2 for $10. Bring cash lots of vendors and GOOD deals going on both days. Sunday GOODIE bags for the early birds, kids games with prizes, grown folks games, trophys given out by Orieleys, awards given out for farth st traveled, most members (with cars), participation award and tug of war award. Bring your grill and come kick with us and have a GOODTIME$. I'm sure I missed some other stuff but you get the idea. Coverage by Tejano USA, street scene magazine, 84 Pancho and many others....... don't be a stranger, come by and stay wuts up.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Here's the route Foros. It's gonna take roughly about an hour to complete so we rolling out 6pm Mexican time


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Great weekend! Thanks for the love Foritos I sold it and you guys made it happen. Appreciate the love much respect to everyone who came out. I'll post pics later...


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Saturday night cruise & hop. Sunday funday picnic. Hope to see you guys next year.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Friday night cruise for a this kid and his family.


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Yesterday at Rockwood park


----------



## roarin20's (Apr 20, 2007)

reyrey1967 said:


> Yesterday at Rockwood park


Nice pix Rey


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Thanks hermano glad to have you back....


roarin20's said:


> Nice pix Rey


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

RO "king of the streets" car show at Gas Monkey Live last weekend


----------



## -PSYCHO- (Jan 27, 2010)

Just moved to north Texas. Anyone know a good restoration shop i could take my 65 Impala SS to? Needs body work and frame reinforcement. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

What’s good!?


----------



## Panchote817 (Nov 16, 2016)

LENETOWNTX said:


> What’s good!?


getting ready for this cold ass weekend!


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Who?s going to the Bomb picnic in Dallas? I?ll be there hit me up


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

Panchote817 said:


> LENETOWNTX said:
> 
> 
> > What’s good!?
> ...


Yea this week is shit lol weekend should Be ok tho


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

What up Everyone!?


----------



## reyrey1967 (May 30, 2010)

Wuts up Chucky!


LENETOWNTX said:


> What up Everyone!?


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)

*"Makin Plays" - Cory Ransom*


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## Built_to_last (Dec 27, 2016)

Are there going to be any car shows soon?


----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## MAJESTIX (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 81.7.TX. (Apr 21, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## fortworthmex (Aug 10, 2007)

TTMFT


----------



## psycho239 (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks dead in here. I got a 93 Fleetwood and a 94 wagon Caprice with Fleetwood nose along with other stuff. The wagon is cut 2 pumps 6 batts. Caddy is uncut, but have system for it 2 pumps with Hardlines, have 2 sets of Daytons for sale. Text me for further info, help me spread the word. 8178003278


----------



## LENETOWNTX (Jun 8, 2007)

817 its lowriding time again!!!


----------



## Vintage classic (Feb 7, 2017)

Picked this up a couple days ago.


----------

